# [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]



## Apex (Nov 16, 2012)

*Welcome to ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity*​
So, you're seeking to join a fraternity at XDA College, though you tried to visit the 'prestigious' Omega Theta Pi House's (un)invitational party but were not welcomed there. So you end up next door at Chi Delta Alpha House, where we will make our "legacy", and If we find you urinating outside the fraternity house, we may still allow you to pledge -as we need the dues. The dean of the College wants to remove the ΧΔΑ fraternity from campus due to repeated conduct violations and low academic standing. Since we are already on probation, he put the Chi Delta Alphas on something he calls "double secret probation" and orders have been put in place to rid the Chi Delta Alphas permanently.

So, to cheer ourselves up, the Chi Deltas Alphas have organized a toga party; however, Otis Day and the Knights will not performing "Shout". Occasionally, to take our minds off our troubles, we may take the occasional road trip and pick up girls, stopping in at roadhouses, and we may flee after being intimidated and subsequently receiving damages to our borrowed car. Though the draft boards have been notified of our eligibility, our midterm grades are so poor that we have been expelled. When I spoke to the dean about this, I ended up vomiting on him. Anyways, was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?! Hell no it wasn't. Time to stage a rogue parade and wreak havoc on the annual homecoming parade...​
*Causa Est Occultus, Praecessi Incompertus!*​
*Governing Body and Founding Fathers of Chi Delta Alpha (ΧΔΑ):*

*"Bluto": Apex_Strider (Drunken Degenerate, Chi Delta Alpha Godfather / Creator) Intro to Apex_Strider

"Flounder": QuantumFoam (Pledge Representative to the Social Committee / Trollmagnet) Intro to QuantumFoam

"Otter": Axis_Drummer (ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman / Future Gynecologist in Beverly Hills) Intro to Axis_Drummer

"Boon": ppero196 (ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Resident Toga Appreciation Advocate / Frequent Mannequin Supplier)

"Pinto": cascabel (A shy but normal fellow, who has been rumored to have a spotted, erm, Johnson. Hence the nickname)

"D-Day": deathnotice01 (Total Slacker With No Grade Point Average; All Classes Incomplete. His Later Whereabouts Are unknown)

"Stork": Prawesome (Not Mentally Challenged, As Some Previously Thought, But Rather Independently Wealthy As A Result Of Several Patents He Holds) Intro to Prawesome

"Deathmobile": 1962 Lincoln Continental (Once Concealed By A Parade Float In The Shape Of A Birthday Cake, With The Words "Eat Me" Emblazoned On The Sides)*​​
*Pledging to Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity:*​
A big part of pledging is becoming familiar with the fraternity: learning about every single member, bonding with pledges, and learning about the founding members, the history of the fraternity. The other big part of pledging is proving oneself worthy of being made a brother. Will the pledge uphold the ideals of the fraternity? Will he be someone they're proud to call a brother? Will they be willing and able to meet the requirements set forth by the governing committee during their pledging period?

The pledges will undergo exercises of loyalty and trust. Pledges and brothers may also have a pledge project they work on together. If the brothers feel a pledge has completed his pledge education to their satisfaction, he can be initiated into the brotherhood. The actual initiation ceremony is shrouded in mystery. It may take several hours and involve chanting, robes, blindfolds and candlelight. The pledge will be initiated into the secrets of the fraternity, from secret mottoes and grips (handshakes) to passwords and the meanings behind rituals. He will be sworn to secrecy.​
*Pledge Criteria:*​


Pledges *will be expected* to change your current avatar, or if you do not currently have an avatar uploaded, to this.

Pledges *will be expected* to also add this line to your forum signature, and be used for every post made here and in other forums/sub-forums:  *"Sent from my muffin"* (or a variant of)

Pledges *must address* every official member as "Sir", until you have been initiated into the fraternity and have become official members, at which time you will be referred to as "Brother".

Pledges *will be expected* be active within the frat house thread, and show respect to the founders, official members, and adhere to the rules of XDA as a whole.

*Pledges *will be expected* to conduct themselves herein and elsewhere in accordance to the fundamental ideals that this Fraternity was founded upon. Any Pledge/Member/etc. who is found to be acting in defiance of this rule will be reprimanded, reported, suspended, and/or dishonorably discharged from the Fraternity.

Pledges *will be expected* to rate this Frat House thread as being 5 stars -"excellent"- because, well... it is.

Pledges will be asked to complete a 'task of trust', which may include something completely ridiculous or slightly embarrassing which will be uploaded to our YouTube Channel and posted here as well.

*Pledges Should Be Expected To Follow The Pledge Requirements For Two Weeks, After Which Time They Can Be Initiated Into Chi Delta Alpha And Become Official Charter Members As Well As Eligibility To Be Voted Into Fraternity Officer Positions, Along With Having Their Names (And Nicknames Given) Added To The OP, Becoming Full-Fledged Brothers Of Chi Delta Alpha.*​
*Current Pledges: (Nicknames Are Subject To Change)*


_*NONE PENDING*_
​​
*Current Fraternity Chapter Officers:*​



*President: Deadly.*

*Vice President: SleepyKrushna*

*Secretary: Jessica*

*Marshal: flastnoles11*

*Chaplain: deathnotice01*

*Historian: JRi0T68*

*Member Promotion Chairman: eep2378*

*First Guard: devstaff*

*Second Guard: SammyDroidWiz*

*Recruitment Chairman: QuantumFoam*

*Risk Management Chairman: Axis_Drummer*



*Charter Members Of Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity:*



*odetoandroid (a.k.a: "Eager Beaver" / "Odie") Join Date: 12/01/2012*

*flastnoles11 (a.k.a: "Fastballs") Join Date: 12/01/2012* Intro to flastnoles11

*SimonTS (a.k.a: "Simon Says") Join Date: 12/01/2012* Intro to SimonTS

*Tezlastorme (a.k.a: "Testosterone") Join Date: 12/01/2012* Intro to Tezlastorme

*LewisGauss (a.k.a: "Louie Louie") Join Date: 12/01/2012*

*eep2378 (a.k.a: "The Honey Badger") Join Date 12/02/2012* Intro to eep2378

*-Grift- (a.k.a: "Giff-Gaff") Join Date 12/02/2012*

*King ACE (a.k.a: "Kang ICE") Join Date 12/02/2012* Intro to King ACE
*SleepyKrushna (a.k.a: "Cap'n Krush") 12/02/2012* Intro to SleepyKrushna

*X8invisible (a.k.a: "IseeUsandwich") Join Date 12/04/2012* Intro to X8Invisible

*JRi0T68 (a.k.a: "Quiet Riot") Join Date 12/05/2012* Intro to JRiOT68

*whitest0rm (a.k.a: "Chocolate Bob") Join Date 12/05/2012*

*SammyDroidWiz (a.k.a: "Love Muffin") Join Date 12/06/2012* Intro to SammyDroidWiz

*Deadly. (a.k.a: "Bubbles") Join Date 12/06/2012* Intro to Deadly.

*InfinityFTW (a.k.a: "Respect My Infinity") Join Date 12/08/2012* Intro to InfinityFTW

*devstaff (a.k.a: "Double Stuff") Join Date 12/12/2012* Intro to devstaff

*Veeman (a.k.a: "Vermin Supreme") Join Date 12/15/2012* Intro to Veeman

*Ichigo (a.k.a: Urahara) Join Date 12/15/2012* Intro to Jessica

*tobiascuypers (a.k.a: "Tobosaurus") Join Date 12/16/2012* Intro to tobiascuypers

*det1988 (a.k.a: "Deetles") Join Date 12/20/2012*

*mrappbrain (a.k.a: "Insane In The McRib Brain") Join Date 12/28/2012*Intro to mrappbrain

*DanceOff (a.k.a: "Disco Inferno") Join Date 12/28/2012 *Intro to DanceOff

*Soul Reaper (a.k.a: "Grim") Join Date 01/06/2013 *Intro to Soul Reaper

*Lifehacker7 (a.k.a: "L-Train") Join Date 02/03/2013 *Intro to Lifehacker7

*joytoy28 (a.k.a: "Joy Is A Boy") Join Date 02/11/2013 *Intro to joytoy28 

*roofrider (a.k.a: "Roofie") Join Date 02/13/2013 * Intro to roofrider 

*Stereo8 (a.k.a: "Brosiedon, Ruler of the Brocean") Join Date 02/17/2013 * Intro to Stereo8

*SpiritFyre (a.k.a: "Apparition Potato") Join Date: 03/22/2013 *Intro to SpiritFyre

*DowntownJeffBrown (a.k.a: "Browntown") Join Date: 04/03/2013 *Intro to DowntownJeffBrown

*percy_g2 (a.k.a: "Captain Caveman") Join Date: 04/06/2013 *Intro to percy_g2

*gadgetroid (a.k.a: "Inspector Gadget") Join Date: 04/09/2013 *Intro to gadgetroid

*fifa2151 (a.k.a: "Rico Suave") Join Date: 04/09/2013 *Intro to fifa2151

*Wolf Pup (a.k.a: "Wolfgang") Join Date: 04/19/2013) *Intro to Wolf Pup

*TeeJay!! (a.k.a: "Tea Bag") Join Date 09/28/20136 *Intro to TeeJay!! 

*funnypharmacist (a.k.a: "Funny Pharm") Join Date 09/28/2013 *Intro to funnypharmacist

*kangerX (a.k.a: "Kangaroo Tits") Join Date 09/28/2013 *Into to kangerX

*Eren Jaeger (a.k.a: "Jägermeister") Join Date 09/28/2013 *Intro to Eren Jaeger

*Philomena (a.k.a: "New York Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra") Join Date 05/01/2014*

*Probationary List (These Individuals Are On Evaluation To Determine Their Ability To Pledge):*



*darkshadow246 Intro to darkshadow246*

*Android Pizza Intro to AndroidPizza*

*Former Members & Discharged Members:*



*4D1L (a.k.a: "40 oz.")** Dishonorably Discharged* Intro to 4D1L 

*_akash (a.k.a: "Fawk That!") Join Date 12/18/2012*

*Silent_Bob (a.k.a:" Lunchbox")*

*JohnHaxx (a.k.a: "Hacksaw")*

*Unofficial Members Of Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity:*

*M_T_M (Former Athletics Coach and Resident Chapter Moderatrollololol)*​​
I trust that anyone who enters the brotherhood of Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity understands the imperitive need for respect, understanding of our ethos set forth, our reputation seen by others throughout XDA, and the desire to build quality, long lasting friendships with others. Remember, this is all for fun, to get to know others, and for friends made elsewhere to have a place to enjoy each other's company. Let's not allow things to get out of control, so be respectful, be considerate.​ 
-*Credits: whitest0rm, QuantumFoam, Axis_Drummer, ppero196, cascabel, deathnotice01, Prawesome*​


----------



## Apex (Nov 16, 2012)

*Choice of Pledge's Avatars*

*Pledge's Avatar Choices:*

Here is a few choices for Pledges to use as their avatars, during their pledge period. These avatars are to be proudly used during the two week pledge period, and will be listed in order of their respective level of corresponding 'task of trust', which must be completed during the pledge period.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2012)

*PREAMBLE:*​
For the promulgation of the noble purposes of brotherhood which caused The Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity to be founded, and which were enunciated as follows in the preamble to the constitution, adopted in 2012, we do hereby adopt this constitution: "We the representatives of fraternal organization of the Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity, believing that there is a need of a fraternal organization both for the developer's site and for the individual, and in order to secure a closer brotherhood and to give permanence to a central organization, do hereby form and establish "The Worldwide Fraternity of Chi Delta Aplha."​
*DECLARATION:*​
We consider fraternal organizations responsible for a positive contribution to xda developers, and therefore, under obligation to encourage the most complete personal development of its members intellectually, morally, and developmentally. Therefore, we declare: The purpose of Chi Delta Alpha, shall be to establish, maintain, govern, improve and promote the welfare of a fraternal order to be known as "Chi Delta Alpha" (the “Fraternity”), which shall have for its objects: the mutual benefit and assistance of its members; the binding by closer bonds of its members one to another; the assisting of needy but deserving young men to obtain a higher education; the fostering of high achievement among its members; the extending of true charity to those who need such assistance; the promoting of good citizenship; the training; and, by all means within its power, the inculcation and the extension throughout the land of the highest ideals of honor, charity, tolerance, and true friendship.​
*ARTICLE I: COMPOSITION OF FRATERNITY*​
The Fraternity shall consist of the its Governing Body, Fraternity Officer Positions, Active Charter Members, and Unofficial Members established and existing from time to time at, Chi Delta Alpha Chapter, and the members and New Members of the Fraternity. No other fraternity shall be deemed to be a constituent part of the Fraternity, but nothing in this Section shall limit the right and power of one or more members to form any such fraternity, association or other entity for assisting the Fraternity or one or more of its active chapters in achieving the objects of the Fraternity.​
*ARTICLE II: USE OF NAME*​
Except for the entities and individuals identified by the Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha or the Governing Institution of xda developers, no entity or individual shall have the right to use the name “Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity”, or the combined Greek letters for "Chi" and "Delta" and "Alpha", or the Coat of Arms of the Fraternity, or any recognizable variant of any of the foregoing, as a part of its name, or to identify itself or himself, or to claim an affiliation with the Fraternity, without the express written permission of this Fraternal Organization and its Members, which permission may be limited to a stated period of time.



The Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha shall advance fraternal values congruence, alignment, and the continued relevance of xda developers;
The Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha shall work to influence the structures; and programs, and traditions in existence that are not in congruence with our shared fraternal values;
The objectives and activities of the Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha shall be in entire accord with the mission/vision/goal of the institution at which it has chapter, and with that of xda developers;
The Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha shall promote conduct consistent with good morals and good taste, and modeling values congruence.

*ARTICLE III. PRINCIPLE AND PURPOSE*​
The principle of the fraternity shall be that indicated by the Greek phrase for which the name stands. The purpose of the fraternity shall be service to XDA and its members to the fraternity and to the individual.​
*ARTICLE IV. MEMBERSHIP*​

*Section 1. Classes*​

Membership in the Fraternity shall be limited to male persons of good moral character who have been initiated in accordance with these Bylaws and the Ritual, and shall be of two classes: (1) those found to possess the character, ability, and willingness to support the fraternity and its principles shall be the basis of eligibility for membership. (2) Unofficial Members, being all other members. There shall be no other classifications of membership, such as “inactive”, or “social”, or “local”.

*Section 2. Membership for Life*​
Any person joining Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity becomes a member for life, except that he may be expelled for cause as provided in Section 2 of this Article VI, and no member of this Fraternity shall, under any circumstances, become a member of any other similar fraternity; provided, however, that the Grand Chapter may, upon petition of any member of the Fraternity, or upon its own motion, release a member, whether Official Charter Member or Unofficial Member, from his membership, and may also waive the prohibition of this Section upon becoming a member of another similar fraternity, in either case upon approval of the Executive Director. Any individual released from membership pursuant to this Section 2 shall not be permitted to resume membership in the Fraternity unless initiated and after approval of the Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha.​
*ARTICLE V. ORGANIZATION*​
The fraternity shall be composed of the Governing Body, the Official Charter Members, Officers, Unofficial Members, and comprised of the Pledges that continue to build the Fraternity, coordinated by the Governing Body and its Founders.​
*ARTICLE VI. ADMISSION, SUSPENSION, AND HONORABLE DISMISSAL*​
*Section 1. Admission*​
Any individual eligible for membership in the Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity may be elected to pledgeship by the chapter. An eligible individual is: a member of xda developers site, and is a member in good standing of the site, and shows to possess the necessary attributes that the Fraternity would impose, expect, and adhere to. The chapter shall elect one of the alternate methods described here to elect a pledge to membership as a brother:* No man may be barred from membership unless a minimum of three negative votes be cast against him. Any properly initiated member in good standing of the local fraternity shall be eligible for initiation into the fraternity.

*Section 2. Suspension*​
A Member of the Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha may suspend an active member for due cause. The A Member of the Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha and its Officers shall be notified immediately of any member's suspension.

*Section 3. Honorable Dismissal*​
Any member may resign from the fraternity, at any time, for any reason. In exceptional occasions in the best interests of the fraternity, however, a member may be honorably dismissed from the fraternity upon the recommendation of any Member of the Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha by a three-quarters vote of its members. A member honorably dismissed from the fraternity shall surrender his badge, membership card and any insignia proprietary to Chi Delta Alpha upon dismissal. The fraternity as a whole shall be notified immediately of any member's honorable dismissal.​
*ARTICLE VII: ORGANIZATION AND CONDUCT OF ACTIVE CHAPTERS*​
*Section 1. General*​


(a) Chapter Bylaws may be adopted and amended from time as an active chapter deems advisable, provided that they in no way conflict with the rules, expectations, or conduct expressed by xda developers, or with any resolution of the Governing Body or of the Grand Chapter, or with any written directive of the Fraternity President which has been distributed to active chapters.
(b) References in this Article V to “members” shall, unless otherwise specified or unless the context clearly requires otherwise, mean members of the active chapter in question.
(c) Except as otherwise specifically provided in these Bylaws, the vote to approve a particular active chapter action, and the members eligible to vote concerning such action, shall be determined by reference to the active chapter’s Bylaws or otherwise determined by the active chapter.

*Section 2. Active Chapter Officers*​
The officers of the active chapter shall include a president, vice president, secretary, treasurer, marshal, chaplain, historian, scholarship chairman, first guard, second guard and recruitment chairman, and shall rank in the order named. In addition, each active chapter shall appoint a risk management chairman. Bylaws of active chapters may provide for such other and additional officers as such chapters may desire; provided, however, that additional officers shall be inferior in rank to those named herein, and none of the officers named shall be
eliminated. All officers of the active chapter shall be undergraduate members of that active chapter.

*Section 3. Election of Active Chapter Officers*​
(a) Effective December 1st, 2012, Officers of each active chapter shall be elected annually in January for one 3 month term, except when a chapter is granted permission by the Governing Body to hold elections on an alternative schedule for good cause shown. The term of office of any officer shall expire at the installation of his successor, unless otherwise approved by the Governing Body. No person shall hold two of the offices listed in the first sentence of Section 2 of this Article V when another person holds none, except by the unanimous vote of the chapter.

(b) All officers enumerated in the first sentence of Section 2 of this Article V shall be elected by vote of the chapter. The election of each such officer shall be by two-thirds majority vote; the nominee receiving the majority of all votes cast being declared elected. In case no person receives such a majority, the president shall immediately state that there has been no election and announce the names of the two candidates with the greatest number of votes, but shall give no other information regarding the ballot. The members shall then vote upon these two names, and a majority shall elect. In case this shall result in no election, the president shall again announce no election, but no other information in regard to the ballot. The election of such officer shall be then postponed to the next regular meeting when the above rules shall again govern. On determination of a successful ballot, the president shall announce the name of the member so elected, but shall give no other information in regard to the ballot. No record of the ballot shall be kept except the name of the member elected.

*Section 4. Removal of Active Chapter Officers*​
(a) Before any elected officer may be removed from his office, at least one-third of the members of the active chapter shall prepare and sign a statement of charges, setting forth their reasons for the proposed removal. This statement of charges shall be submitted to the chapter president. If the chapter president is the officer in question, then the charges shall be submitted to the vice president. The president or other officer shall then schedule a meeting to address the charges in accordance with the procedures specified in this section.

(b) A separate statement of charges, which does not contain the names of the members who signed the statement submitted to the president or vice president, must be given personally to the officer in question at least seven (7) days before the meeting is held regarding the charges. The statement of charges must also contain the day, date, time and place of the meeting. Members of the chapter must be notified of the day, date, time and place of the meeting through the most expeditious form(s) of communication for the chapter. 

*Section 5. Absence of Active Chapter Officers*​
In the event of the absence of any officer(s) at the formal opening of any meeting, the president shall appoint a member or members to fill the vacancy or vacancies during the absence of the officer(s). In the event of the absence of the president and vice president, the next highest ranking officer who is present shall preside and shall fill any vacancies as provided above.

*Section 6. Duties and Powers of Active Chapter Officers*​


*(a) President:* The president shall preside at all meetings of an active chapter, perform all duties expected of the president of a parliamentary body and organization, and have the privilege of voting on all questions and all candidates for admission to membership in the chapter. In the event of a tie vote, if the president or acting president has voted, the motion shall be declared lost. The president shall oversee the general operation of the chapter and the performance of his fellow officers and shall serve as a
representative of and spokesman for his chapter.

*(b) Vice President:* The vice president shall officiate in the absence of the president with the same powers and privileges as the president. The vice president shall oversee the internal operations of the chapter, supervise all committees and committee chairmen, and assist the president in carrying out his responsibilities.

*(c) Secretary:* The secretary shall keep an accurate, complete and impartial record of the meetings and proceedings of the chapter, and shall have custody of these Bylaws, chapter Bylaws, meeting minutes, member records, and other records of the chapter, except for those pertaining to the treasurer or any other officer as specifically provided. He shall be responsible for submitting all required or appropriate forms to the Governing Body, in connection with the registration of New Members, requests for initiation, and the recording of new initiates. Except as otherwise provided, he shall process and respond to all correspondence from the Governing Body.

*(d) Marshal:* The marshal shall be responsible for the education of New Members of the chapter. His responsibilities shall include development and conduct of the entire fraternal process, and shall continue until the New Members have been properly prepared for initiation. He shall assist the treasurer and the secretary in the filing of forms required by subsections 4(c) and 4(e) in connection with the registration of New Members and the initiation of members. He shall at all times serve as an example for New Members and members to follow, and shall make certain that no hazing practices are allowed to take place in the educational program or otherwise, or tolerated under any circumstances. He shall make certain that every New Member is assigned an undergraduate member as a big brother or other mentor to assist him in learning about the Fraternity.

*(e) Chaplain:* The chaplain shall conduct devotional exercises at all appropriate times. He shall be responsible for the proper conduct of the Ritual and for safekeeping of all items used during the Ritual. He shall be responsible for keeping the Ritual books secure and in good condition, but accessible for all members to review. He shall use every opportunity to educate the members about the Ritual.

*(g) Historian:* The historian shall maintain written and photographic records of chapter activities, events, occurrences, awards, achievements and honors. He shall keep a permanent record of all undergraduate and alumnus members and shall inform the International Headquarters of address changes for such members on a regular basis. He shall seek to obtain, collect and preserve all historical and archival items and materials and keep these in suitable containers or display areas.

*(f) Member Promotion Chairman* The member promotion chairman shall design and implement programs to promote, encourage and recognize high achievement by members and new members, and shall monitor and report on the chapter’s standing from time to time. He shall be responsible for assisting any member or new member in obtaining appropriate assistance.

*(g) First Guard:* The first guard shall be custodian of the chapter meeting room. He shall guard the door during meetings and admit no one but members of the Fraternity. He shall also assist the chaplain in preparation for and conduct of the Ritual.

*(h) Second Guard:* The second guard shall assist the first guard in the discharge of his duties.

*(i) Recruitment Chairman:* The recruitment chairman shall conduct the recruitment and bid process, document all relevant actions and activities.

*(j) Risk Management Chairman:* The risk management chairman shall establish, and educate all members and New Members with respect to, policies, practices and rules which shall ensure that the chapter is at all times in compliance with the requirements of the Risk Management, Standards, and Insurance Manual of Theta Chi Fraternity and that the health and safety of members, New Members and visitors at chapter functions is safeguarded to the maximum extent possible.

*(k)* All of the foregoing officers shall share responsibility for the overall compliance of the chapter with these Bylaws, the Ritual, the Bylaws of the chapter, and other applicable rules.

*ARTICLE VIII. CONDUCT*​
Members of the fraternity shall conduct themselves, at all times, in a manner which befits gentlemen. Members of the fraternity shall observe the regulations of xda developers with regard to the use, observance, understanding, and adherence of all rules, expectations, and conduct, and shall at all times avoid intemperate conduct which would lead to injure the reputation of the fraternity, xda developers, or any of its affiliates. Public informal initiations by any undergraduate chapter of the fraternity are forbidden. No informal initiation, or any other chapter sanctioned activity, shall consist of anything immoral, demeaning, obscene or endangering to the physical or mental health of the individual.​
*ARTICLE IX. AMENDMENTS*​
Amendments to this constitution may be presented at the level of the Governing Body or in writing to the Fraternity Officers in charge of relations of pledges, members or unofficial members to the Governing Body. This constitution may be amended by the Governing Body by a three-quarters vote, provided the proposed amendment has been circulated at least sixty (10) days prior thereto.​
*ARTICLE X. EFFECTIVENESS*​
This constitution shall become effective as of December 1st, 2012 and shall supersede all previous constitutions of the Fraternity.​


----------



## tallyforeman (Nov 16, 2012)

This..................


----------



## Apex (Nov 16, 2012)

To any prospective pledge: 

Your decision to join the brotherhood of the Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity, and subsequent initiation to the fraternity requires you to do a few simple things. First, changing your avatar and forum signature for two weeks as listed in the pledge requirements in the OP, and a 'task of trust' to be completed at some stage during your pledge period. 

In doing these few things, you, as a pledge to the Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity, will help is spread the word throughout all of xda as a whole, and will gain us respect, interest, and growth. 

I expect only great things to come from this initiative, and know that with the combined efforts of these worthy, exceptionally willing, and undoubtedly devout members of xda developers, we will become an integral part of the members to interact, gain friendships, and establish a community that is second to none. 

I welcome all to pledge, become members, and be an active function in the social development of both the individual, and xdadevelopers.com.

Enjoy!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2012)

..


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 16, 2012)

Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!  

Just my kind of thing here. Toga.. toga.. toga.. toga.. 

But hey, we can't let them take the whole f'ing bar this time 

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 16, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!
> 
> Just my kind of thing here. Toga.. toga.. toga.. toga..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Axis, I anticipate a deeply religious experience. :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 16, 2012)

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2012)

Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Axis, I anticipate a deeply religious experience. :silly:

Click to collapse



Haha as do I. This is awesome Apex. :thumbup:

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Lock the before in! 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lock the before in!
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



NO.psd




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah snap. I'd give you a thanks but they have been stolen from us faithful OTers.  they haven't taken my *rollzeyez* smiley tho. Muahahahahaha.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Ah snap. I'd give you a thanks but they have been stolen from us faithful OTers.  they haven't taken my *rolleyes* smiley tho. Muahahahahaha.

Click to collapse




FTFY 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Ah snap. I'd give you a thanks but they have been stolen from us faithful OTers.  they haven't taken my *rollzeyez* smiley tho. Muahahahahaha.

Click to collapse



Sad day, I'd say. What ever will young Meph do now?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse











Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## werked (Nov 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Thanks but no thanks. *rollzeyez*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks but no thanks. *rolleyes*

Click to collapse




FTFY 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## veeman (Nov 16, 2012)

What is this?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Nov 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2012)

"I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse











Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PYb_anBMus&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Couldn't resist this. One of the best :beer:

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




veeman said:


> What is this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



He's ^^ Greg 

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 16, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PYb_anBMus&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Couldn't resist this. One of the best :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I see your point...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think I see your point...

Click to collapse



Lol I may have put that together late, but you know otter, always up to something 

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 16, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I may have put that together late, but you know otter, always up to something
> 
> Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You *were* the smooth talker who convinced Mandy Pepperidge to leave her boyfriend for you...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You *were* the smooth talker who convinced Mandy Pepperidge to leave her boyfriend for you...

Click to collapse



Haha indeed I was good sir. And don't forget the way I handled Mrs. Wormer  and my genius plot on Fawn Lebowitz's roommate  

...I gotta watch this again soon. Haha you've set a spark with this thread :thumbup::beer:

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 16, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha indeed I was good sir. And don't forget the way I handled Mrs. Wormer  and my genius plot on Fawn Lebowitz's roommate
> 
> ...I gotta watch this again soon. Haha you've set a spark with this thread :thumbup::beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what is on my agenda for the evening. Whiskey and Animal House queue'd on the old Netflix...


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PYb_anBMus&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Couldn't resist this. One of the best :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Your mom goes to college.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> Wat?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Lol watch the movie bro. You'll enjoy it. 

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your mom goes to college.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmmm...  I like toga parties!!!  How's life tonight ladies and fellas?


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hmmm...  I like toga parties!!!  How's life tonight ladies and fellas?

Click to collapse



Not too shabby, just kicking back with some brews and some tube. How are things on your end of the interwebz?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hmmm...  I like toga parties!!!  How's life tonight ladies and fellas?

Click to collapse



Life is good. Its been party time here since 6. 

Here's to Chi Delta Alpha! Cheers gents!! :beer::thumbup:

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Life is good. Its been party time here since 6.
> 
> Here's to Chi Delta Alpha! Cheers gents!! :beer::thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, first rule of the Deltas is, it's *always* party time!


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2012)

Omg! 

Chi Delta Alpha = XDA 



Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> Omg!
> 
> Chi Delta Alpha = XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah Ha! Secret is out nao...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, first rule of the Deltas is, it's *always* party time!

Click to collapse



Right you are my good man!! 






veeman said:


> Omg!
> 
> Chi Delta Alpha = XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Feelin' a little "Louie" already... 






(Foreign language, but still appropriate)


----------



## sniper (Nov 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your mom goes to college.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Heyyyyyyyyyyyy! 

And yes, she did graduate 

Party on! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

sniper said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy!
> 
> And yes, she did graduate
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha! 'Bout time though, she was in her 12th year as a senior! What's up, man? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2012)

What...?  Toga Party? What is this thread?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What...?  Toga Party? What is this thread?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you have to ask........ 

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What...?  Toga Party? What is this thread?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's a party. Everyone's invited! Now, get your damn toga on and drink up! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## sniper (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Haha! 'Bout time though, she was in her 12th year as a senior! What's up, man?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Not too much. I've been resting on the couch all day since I'm sick. At least I have all of next week off from school 

What about you? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

sniper said:


> Not too much. I've been resting on the couch all day since I'm sick. At least I have all of next week off from school
> 
> What about you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trying to figure out dinner, and drinking a few brews. Crummy to hear you're feeling crummy. Good thing you have a full week to do nothing but be lazy... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's a party. Everyone's invited! Now, get your damn toga on and drink up!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse




Oh no..... Not a party!!! You don't want me to party. It never ends up well. Don't ask. I'm fleeing!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Trying to figure out dinner, and drinking a few brews. Crummy to hear you're feeling crummy. Good thing you have a full week to do nothing but be lazy... :thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I wish... I have soccer practice and one preseason game that will be really hard. Besides that though, I can be lazy 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Oh no..... Not a party!!! You don't want me to party. It never ends up well. Don't ask. I'm fleeing!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse




Are you akin to the Dean? 




sniper said:


> I wish... I have soccer practice and one preseason game that will be really hard. Besides that though, I can be lazy
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Well, sounds pretty lax for the most part, take advantage of it while you can! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

This rounds on me boys....
now,drink up.
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Oh no..... Not a party!!! You don't want me to party. It never ends up well. Don't ask. I'm fleeing!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



We all get crazy.  Throw down brother :beer::beer:

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> This rounds on me boys....
> now,drink up.
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse






(add an "tte" to the end, to make it fitting) 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



Precisely the notion. :thumbup:

An edit: I'm already this many deep - 

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Just getting primed, warm ups are over... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> LOL

Click to collapse



That's nothin'! I can damn near drink my weight in beer. Nothing to be proud of, and certainly nothing to include in my resume. But, I can still dance all 'floaty brained'... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

i've just been called for this purpose,
i feel my life flashing before my very eyes,
the horizon full of memories of my past lives,
and yet i'm still a potato,


FRAT FRAT FAT FRAT TRAT!

SOME ONE GIMME THE PADDLE AND SIGN ME IN!


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i've just been called for this purpose,
> i feel my life flashing before my very eyes,
> the horizon full of memories of my past lives,
> and yet i'm still a potato,
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome aboard, sailor. Now, drink this: :beer:

(also, I've missed seeing your sweet hairy ass around the forums, glad you're here) :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i've just been called for this purpose,
> i feel my life flashing before my very eyes,
> the horizon full of memories of my past lives,
> and yet i'm still a potato,
> ...

Click to collapse



You sir, deserve a beer, or 10! Down the hatch :beer::beer::beer::beer:

Never have I seen so many beers floating around 

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You sir, deserve a beer, or 10! Down the hatch :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Never have I seen so many beers floating around
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Frat life: drinking, drinking, drinking, eating chips, drinking, (unmentioned activities), drinking, drinking, passing out... 

Drinking, drinking, drinking, (more unmentionables) and so on and so forth... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 17, 2012)

toga, toga


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

i slept early last night and woke up to this. lol.  how's it hanging all? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You sir, deserve a beer, or 10! Down the hatch :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Never have I seen so many beers floating around
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm so drunk i cant feel my legs, or arteries,

where's my 10 virgins i ordered?


this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Frat life: drinking, drinking, drinking, eating chips, drinking, (unmentioned activities), drinking, drinking, passing out...
> 
> Drinking, drinking, drinking, (more unmentionables) and so on and so forth...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Oh yea. Many unmentionables 
I'm bout to break out the Jack! It is time..

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> toga, toga

Click to collapse



Togas are optional. 

For the ladies, that is... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

What is this I don't even.........


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i slept early last night and woke up to this. lol.  how's it hanging all?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



hi bob,
yes you are bob now...

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Togas are optional.
> 
> For the ladies, that is... :thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



i'm wearing my lucky underwear this whole week!
i don't need togas!

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i slept early last night and woke up to this. lol.  how's it hanging all?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Cas! Dude, pick up that lower half of that mannequin and toss 'er out the window. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> What is this I don't even.........
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



a.cid, nothing to worry about here, just enjoy the ride.   

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> What is this I don't even.........
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse









this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Wazzzup!!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



Damn, if only the "Thanks button" was working in OT... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

alan? alan's here? 
what you drinking apex? i'd like to join you but i don't think it's a good idea after just waking up. lol.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn, if only the "Thanks button" was working in OT...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



You ain't kiddin lol... damnit man

Sent from my *MB865* running a beastly *CM10*

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah Ha! Secret is out nao...

Click to collapse



OK so I figured it out. Now what do I get?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> alan? alan's here?
> what you drinking apex? i'd like to join you but i don't think it's a good idea after just waking up. lol.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah man, Alan_Pickle is here! 

I'm just drinking cheap beer, probably why I'm 12 deep in my 24 pack now. Not recommended for younger viewers, erm, I mean those just waking up... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn, if only the "Thanks button" was working in OT...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



i just noticed it now,
it's not here lol,
even in xda app,



this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Wazzzup!!!

Click to collapse



eep! 

What's shaking, man? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> alan? alan's here?
> what you drinking apex? i'd like to join you but i don't think it's a good idea after just waking up. lol.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



yes bob,
it is i from the murky depths of the pit i come and drink vodka waiting for the frat virgins to show up 

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

Dammit, now I can't lurk anymore!
Have to go up and say thanks everytime something happens...


"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Wazzzup!!!

Click to collapse



Work first, leisure second. Go back to helping noobs nao! 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Work first, leisure second. Go back to helping noobs nao!
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Don't be such a Neidermeyer... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> eep!
> 
> What's shaking, man?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Not much, still waiting for google to get their $hit together and get my tracking info for my Nexus 4 

Btw, thanks for the invite



tinky1 said:


> Work first, leisure second. Go back to helping noobs nao!
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Wait! What? I already made the hall of fame. Can't I retire now? :highfive:


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Dammit, now I can't lurk anymore!
> Have to go up and say thanks everytime something happens...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



Thanks button disabled, so it seems. Now, drink up and spray paint your name on my forehead... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Dammit, now I can't lurk anymore!
> Have to go up and say thanks everytime something happens...
> 
> 
> "By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"

Click to collapse



now i have to do this everytime i see something cool,






this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> now i have to do this everytime i see something cool,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Not much, still waiting for google to get their $hit together and get my tracking info for my Nexus 4
> 
> Btw, thanks for the invite

Click to collapse



I envy you, man. N-V-U, man. I want one uh those thingies, might try for one after I sober up -if I can remember to order one... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Don't be such a Neidermeyer...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I have a business to run! 
Program called Educate a n00bie 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> now i have to do this everytime i see something cool,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please, no. Gawd. Please, Gawd, no... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I have a business to run!
> Program called Educate a n00bie
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Link me? Every successful biness has a webby thing. You got a webby thing, right? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I have a business to run!
> Program called Educate a n00bie
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



hi tinky i'm a potato,
and i want to seel you my weedzz





this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Link me? Every successful biness has a webby thing. You got a webby thing, right?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Of course! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980135

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Of course!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1980135
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



(wasn't expecting that one) 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I envy you, man. N-V-U, man. I want one uh those thingies, might try for one after I sober up -if I can remember to order one...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Well you saved yourself some major frustration by not ordering one. This may be the worst handling of a product launch since the inception of e-commerce. No joke! Google F'd this up major.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> (wasn't expecting that one)
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



i was expecting pr0nography if not possibly illicit gun trade,
aw man....
i has a sads naw 

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Well you saved yourself some major frustration by not ordering one. This may be the worst handling of a product launch since the inception of e-commerce. No joke! Google F'd this up major.

Click to collapse



i'd have to wait a few weeks for the nexus 4 to be here to order officially i just hope its not muchof a price different from the US,
darn 

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Well you saved yourself some major frustration by not ordering one. This may be the worst handling of a product launch since the inception of e-commerce. No joke! Google F'd this up major.

Click to collapse




Well, may let things settle down and go ahead and scoop one up later. It's a good price, so my parent's tuition won't be too affected. 




deathnotice01 said:


> i was expecting pr0nography if not possibly illicit gun trade,
> aw man....
> i has a sads naw
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



Death Alan, you crack my $hit up man... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i was expecting pr0nography if not possibly illicit gun trade,
> aw man....
> i has a sads naw
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



If it makes you happy... I've enslaved eep and secretly sell his "services"... Tshhhh

eep, yah, tell me about it (N4). Shambles, they should have known better after N7 fail. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Death Alan, you crack my $hit up man...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



i was hoping to rape my thanks button in your honor,

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> If it makes you happy... I've enslaved eep and secretly sell his "services"... Tshhhh
> 
> eep, yah, tell me about it (N4). Shambles, they should have known better after N7 fail.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Side step: Tink, glad to see you here, even though there's much janitorial work to be done in the 'real' forums. :thumbup::beer:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> If it makes you happy... I've enslaved eep and secretly sell his "services"... Tshhhh
> 
> eep, yah, tell me about it (N4). Shambles, they should have known better after N7 fail.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



i smell conspiracy theories here,
possibly aliens....


WAIT!! if this is a frat thread,
where are all the forum h0kahs and hot women getting drunk?

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Side step: Tink, glad to see you here, even though there's much janitorial work to be done in the 'real' forums. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



what is thy "real forum" thou speaketh of?

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2012)

Awesome moment when you're part of a thread where you don't understand the meaning


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> what is thy "real forum" thou speaketh of?
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



The ones that still have the "Thanks button" working... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> If it makes you happy... I've enslaved eep and secretly sell his "services"... Tshhhh
> 
> eep, yah, tell me about it (N4). Shambles, they should have known better after N7 fail.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Secretly? I thought everything was on the "table"  

Yeah, I've wasted too much time over the last couple of days screaming down the sales geeks at google....:highfive:

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------

Not sure if we have any football(soccer) fans in the house, but please tell me you saw this:
Probably the most ridiculous goal EVER!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Secretly? I thought everything was on the "table"
> 
> Yeah, I've wasted too much time over the last couple of days screaming down the sales geeks at google....:highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid move on the goalie to leave the posts like that. Especially with players still advancing on the goal. Serves 'em right... lol


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Awesome moment when you're part of a thread where you don't understand the meaning

Click to collapse



the same with hiphop lol

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Be conservative with your beers boys....they may revoke those to. a dry xda will be a dry xda<<~~pun intended


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Death Pickle, welcome to the Frat Committee (see OP).

Rohin, you're next...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Death Pickle, welcome to the Frat Committee (see OP).
> 
> Rohin, you're next...

Click to collapse



finally im in the ranks ,





this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Holy crap! I haven't been this drunk since... last night!


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

Ohai

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Ohai
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mephi-poo! How do?


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Later guys, gotta work in the am


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Toga!!!!

_________________________________
Previously known as CallMeLewis
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Later guys, gotta work in the am

Click to collapse



I'll save your spot in line for the keg... 




LewisGauss said:


> Toga!!!!
> 
> _________________________________
> Previously known as CallMeLewis
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



Lewie, Louie? Oh no! I said a' eep's gotta go now. La, La, La, La, La, La...


*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi guys

So can i get crash membership?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Bowchicabowowwww


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 17, 2012)

Woah, that was an unexpected long nap...  my daughter doesn't let me get many of those these days...  so who alls still around and what's everybody up to?


----------



## sgt. meow (Nov 17, 2012)

Just posting because Apex_Strider asked me to.  Nah I'm kidding. Hello good people.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 17, 2012)

Dafuq?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

WOOOHH! I'd say this party was a success 

I've been taking care of business fellas. How's everyone feeling? Hopefully as good as I am. :beer:

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## PulseDroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol, Again


----------



## side_effect (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> WOOOHH! I'd say this party was a success
> 
> I've been taking care of business fellas. How's everyone feeling? Hopefully as good as I am. :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hangover....get me some lime..will ya?:screwy:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

side_effect said:


> Hangover....get me some lime..will ya?:screwy:

Click to collapse



:what: where you throwing down at friend?

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

http://assets.diylol.com/hfs/00a/bc0/6e3/resized/spiderman-meme-generator-wat-up-*****es-i-m-back-f21c44.jpg




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> http://assets.diylol.com/hfs/00a/bc0/6e3/resized/spiderman-meme-generator-wat-up-*****es-i-m-back-f21c44.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop calling us *****es. Or I'll kill you! 

_________________________________
Previously known as CallMeLewis
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Stop calling us *****es. Or I'll kill you!
> 
> _________________________________
> Previously known as CallMeLewis
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



NO.PSD




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> NO.PSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Call me handsome genius. 
Do eeetttttttttttt nnnnaaaaoooooooooooo!!!

_________________________________
Previously known as CallMeLewis
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Stop calling us *****es. Or I'll kill you!
> 
> _________________________________
> Previously known as CallMeLewis
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDAmPIq29ro&feature=youtube_gdata_player

A bit long but appropriate for the moment..

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## K.A. (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> http://assets.diylol.com/hfs/00a/bc0/6e3/resized/spiderman-meme-generator-wat-up-*****es-i-m-back-f21c44.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Nov 17, 2012)

@werked are you a double agent?

man I gotta unsubscribe from some threads, i just saw this...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

i just went out for 3 hours and you people had fun without me,
you all deserved to be paddled 

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## K.A. (Nov 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i just went out for 3 hours and you people had fun without me,
> you all deserved to be paddled
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



You're alive?  And you're a Recog. Themer now?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You're alive?  And you're a Recog. Themer now?

Click to collapse



well yeah,
i've gone to a far away land where you can press the thanks button for sometime,

since october i've been RT,
never checked OT since confessions thread got nuked,
i've recieved an invite from the great leader to partake in this bonanza of useless and mindless regime of fun and stupidity

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDAmPIq29ro&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> A bit long but appropriate for the moment..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What??!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

TeeJay3800 said:


>

Click to collapse



if it was actually useful OT thread would'nt be any fun at all 

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What??!!

Click to collapse



Just a joke man. Wasn't taking you seriously on that, it just set the perfect opportunity for that clip lol 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just a joke man. Wasn't taking you seriously on that, it just set the perfect opportunity for that clip lol
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. Okay.jpg


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

*Bit of a late-comer to this thread ...*

despite the personal invite from 'Bluto' himself, on account of being in the UK and being asleep when all this kicked off :crying:

Reading through the thread so far I think I'll fit right in :good:


----------



## K.A. (Nov 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> well yeah,
> i've gone to a far away land where you can press the thanks button for sometime,
> 
> since october i've been RT,
> ...

Click to collapse



No wonder haven't seen you in a while...


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

TeeJay3800 said:


>

Click to collapse









"By the power vested in me, I now pronounce you, Man and Knife"


----------



## TeeJay3800 (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


>

Click to collapse



For now... 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

TeeJay3800 said:


> For now...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium

Click to collapse



Failed mod.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

This is for all my people still getting their drink on . Cheers everybody! Have a good time. :beer::thumbup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An5WJC8eJjI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

Where's my title 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Where's my title
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



ask the great leader lol,
after you pledge allegiance to the frat house and hereby solemnly swear to be nothing but senseless acts of complete idiocy and abide by the rules of stupidity hereby granted forth thee a member of the frat!

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> ask the great leader lol,
> after you pledge allegiance to the frat house and hereby solemnly swear to be nothing but senseless acts of complete idiocy and abide by the rules of stupidity hereby granted forth thee a member of the frat!
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



Sure  I came here on invitation after all

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

This thread looks cool what is it :what:

OP is tldr

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> This thread looks cool what is it :what:
> 
> OP is tldr
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Not to mention, pathetically confusing  all I know is that this a hangout thread 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Can I eat this thread? 

_________________________________
Previously known as CallMeLewis
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Can I eat this thread?
> 
> _________________________________
> Previously known as CallMeLewis
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Can I eat this thread?
> 
> _________________________________
> Previously known as CallMeLewis
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



Only with bacon,
No bacon, no thread eating

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm so hungry, please.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I'm so hungry, please.

Click to collapse



No. You'll get a tummyache and we don't want that 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. You'll get a tummyache and we don't want that
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you the freaking owner of this thread?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Can I eat this thread?
> 
> _________________________________
> Previously known as CallMeLewis
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



No you cannot  this is my dinner for tonight

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> Are you the freaking owner of this thread?

Click to collapse



No I am :banghead:

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No you cannot  this is my dinner for tonight
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU'RE NOT EVEN A **** HERE.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> YOU'RE NOT EVEN A **** HERE.

Click to collapse



You are even worse than that 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are even worse than that
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



I AM THE KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

Who wants to pledge 




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Who wants to pledge

Click to collapse



Hell Yeah 

Sign me up Great and Mighty Flounder.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Who wants to pledge
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Round 'em up, Q! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I AM A LOSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



ok.jpg






QuantumFoam said:


> Who wants to pledge
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



All Indians are my brothers and sisters...is that enough? or I need to tell the whole thing?






Apex_Strider said:


> Round 'em up, Q!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Whose Q? So you are gonna call me P? 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Who wants to pledge
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



***** NO.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

Pledge... :what:

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning you lushes!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Morning you lushes!!

Click to collapse



Afternoon 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Round 'em up, Q!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Roger That, Bluto







Prawesome said:


> All Indians are my brothers and sisters...is that enough? or I need to tell the whole thing?
> 
> 
> Whose Q? So you are gonna call me P?
> ...

Click to collapse







The Chi Delta Alpha pledge 
You're Prawns 





LewisGauss said:


> ***** NO.

Click to collapse




Okay.Psd






Tezlastorme said:


> Pledge... :what:
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse




The Chi Delta Alpha pledge 






eep2378 said:


> Morning you lushes!!

Click to collapse



Morning 




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Roger That, Bluto
> 
> The Chi Delta Alpha pledge
> You're Prawns
> ...

Click to collapse



You are so not calling me prawns again 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Morning you lushes!!

Click to collapse



Evening eep..btw our thread died down 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Roger That, Bluto
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah sure I pledge something :what: maybe I should read the OP sometime 

Edit: done

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

@QF, my PC doesn't have PS. 
Change it to .png


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Morning you lushes!!

Click to collapse



Time for a little hair of the dog that bit me... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are so not calling me prawns again
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I know. Once some Rom's, etc start rolling in we can add them.

There are a couple of root methods, and working CWM in the dev section, maybe we can add those?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are so not calling me prawns again
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prawwwwnnnssss




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Yeah I know. Once some Rom's, etc start rolling in we can add them.
> 
> There are a couple of root methods, and working CWM in the dev section, maybe we can add those?

Click to collapse



I dont know..It has already gone down 4-5 pages :/







QuantumFoam said:


> Prawwwwnnnssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fuuuuuu

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I dont know..It has already gone down 4-5 pages
> 
> 
> Fuuuuuu
> ...

Click to collapse



Praaaawwwwwwwns




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

quantumfoam said:


> praaaawwwwwwwns
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



shut up stupid. 
I hate prawns.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

This looks like fun .


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I dont know..It has already gone down 4-5 pages :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah doesn't mean we can't keep it updated


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> shut up stupid.
> I hate prawns.

Click to collapse



NO.psd







eep2378 said:


> Yeah doesn't mean we can't keep it updated

Click to collapse



Y U TALK ABOUT OTHER THREADS 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Yeah doesn't mean we can't keep it updated

Click to collapse



Why update if there's no one reading it?  

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

evening people. device's general and q&a subforums are dead. i guess i'm on ot shift for tonight...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

So what do we do in this Fat house?


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Why update if there's no one reading it?
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



I thought it was stickied at one point and then removed


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

Ughhhhh I need food.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> So what do we do in this Fat house?

Click to collapse



well... first thing we do use is help other members in our device's subforums until we get 10 posts at least. after that, we help out more.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Is this part of the Gli Mafia?


----------



## K.A. (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> well... first thing we do use is help other members in our device's subforums until we get 10 posts at least. after that, we help out more.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



NO.jpg

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Is this part of the Gli Mafia?

Click to collapse



It certainly ain't where you get your 10 posts...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> So what do we do in this Fat house?

Click to collapse



For now,you can go to Q&A section and help people and come back here once you get your first 10 posts 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning, everybody!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Is this part of the Gli Mafia?

Click to collapse



READ THE TAGS


"NOT ASSOCIATED WITH THE MAFIA"




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> READ THE TAGS
> 
> 
> "NOT ASSOCIATED WITH THE MAFIA"
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks button gone...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

King ACE said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's what i said. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I thought it was stickied at one point and then removed

Click to collapse



Sorry about that..I forgot to tell you about it as I was having my exams..
Efrant sent me a pm to tell me that it was unacceptable to have 5 stickies even before the device was launched and that our thread was mentioned in both of the other threads.So he unsticked it 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> well... first thing we do use is help other members in our device's subforums until we get 10 posts at least. after that, we help out more.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Ah well sorry .







King ACE said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok. I'll be back in a bit .






Prawesome said:


> For now,you can go to Q&A section and help people and come back here once you get your first 10 posts
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> READ THE TAGS
> 
> 
> "NOT ASSOCIATED WITH THE MAFIA"
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

Morning flastnole

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Ah well sorry .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure  You will certainly be welcome after you have made your 10 posts..Until then,farewell 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Morning, everybody!

Click to collapse



Morning 



Prawesome said:


> Sorry about that..I forgot to tell you about it as I was having my exams..
> Efrant sent me a pm to tell me that it was unacceptable to have 5 stickies even before the device was launched and that our thread was mentioned in both of the other threads.So he unsticked it
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



No worries.............The main thing is that the stickies serve their purpose and they do.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> No worries.............The main thing is that the stickies serve their purpose and they do.

Click to collapse



Yep..It served it purpose while it was there..It gave people a place to get access to all the professional reviews out there 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yep..It served it purpose while it was there..It gave people a place to get access to all the professional reviews out there
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



I'm still waiting for my N4(like many others). Once I get it, I plan on doing a formal review for the RC blog


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

I want a N4 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I'm still waiting for my N4(like many others). Once I get it, I plan on doing a formal review for the RC blog

Click to collapse



Ahh..Great..Too bad there is no thanks button is here now  wanted to thank you for that







Tezlastorme said:


> I want a N4
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Me too

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I want a N4
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



You and the rest of the world---------> my thoughts here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34246806&postcount=97



Prawesome said:


> Ahh..Great..Too bad there is no thanks button is here now  wanted to thank you for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah whats up with no thanks? is it just an off-topic thing?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> You and the rest of the world---------> my thoughts here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34246806&postcount=97
> 
> 
> 
> yeah whats up with no thanks? is it just an off-topic thing?

Click to collapse



No more thanks button in OT section because it was misused(something like that)..Read the requests thread

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2012)

Where is the thanks button ???!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lol didn't notice it was even missing till I just read those posts...


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

OK. I'm back with over 10 posts .


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol didn't notice it was even missing till I just read those posts...

Click to collapse



I did 







odetoandroid said:


> OK. I'm back with over 10 posts .

Click to collapse



Welcome 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my membership status....

Sent from my MB526


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'm still waiting for my membership status....
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



Me too 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

y u people ignore me. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Me too!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'm still waiting for my membership status....
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse






Prawesome said:


> Me too
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse





LewisGauss said:


> Me too!!

Click to collapse



I'm also waiting...


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> y u people ignore me.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Wazzzup, Cas :highfive:


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> OK. I'm back with over 10 posts .

Click to collapse



Please upload an avatar, and come back. The avatar must be of some type of muffin. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> y u people ignore me.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Hey casca_bel, I don't ignore you. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'm still waiting for my membership status....
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



I fell back asleep. I'm getting up and at 'em. Will make edits to the OP shortly. :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Wazzzup, Cas :highfive:

Click to collapse



hey. wanted to thank you but... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I fell back asleep. I'm getting up and at 'em. Will make edits to the OP shortly. :thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



op may not sleep. op must be active 24/7 in case there is an emergency. 

morning apex. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> op may not sleep. op must be active 24/7 in case there is an emergency.
> 
> morning apex.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I was sleeping with one eye open, and that one eye pointed in your direction! :cyclops:


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I fell back asleep. I'm getting up and at 'em. Will make edits to the OP shortly. :thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



*presses thanks*

Sent from my MB526


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'm still waiting for my membership status....
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



I didn't even get an invite, might gatecrash with a keg or two.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I didn't even get an invite, might gatecrash with a keg or two.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



you didn't need one. we all know you. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Please upload an avatar, and come back. The avatar must be of some type of muffin.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



either a muffin(preferably corn or pistachio) or a duckbill platypus :highfive:


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I didn't even get an invite, might gatecrash with a keg or two.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Seen film called Project X?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

Do I get membership status 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Seen film called Project X?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



The one with the monkeys?
Edit: oh,I know the one. Got it turning up someone this week
Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Do I get membership status
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Guys, if you're seriously considering joining the Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat, you must be a pledge first. Admittedly, I didn't think this thread would last through the night before getting locked, and didn't think that it would blow up this much. 

That being so, I am coming up with a 'pledge criteria' which will be added to the OP. There will be a handful of 'requirements' that a pledge must follow, after which time they can become official members of the Chi Delta Alpha. 

Also, please note that this thread and its members/pledges/unofficial members are not associated with the the Gli Sviluppatori "Mafia" thread. Anyone can post here, nobody will flame you or tell you to "GTFO". You may be hazed, joked with, and generally made to feel welcome -so long as trouble isn't instigated and so forth.

Sound good to everyone?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Y U NO update the OP

Sent from my MB526


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Guys, if you're seriously considering joining the Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat, you must be a pledge first. Admittedly, I didn't think this thread would last through the night before getting locked, and didn't think that it would blow up this much.
> 
> That being so, I am coming up with a 'pledge criteria' which will be added to the OP. There will be a handful of 'requirements' that a pledge must follow, after which time they can become official members of the Chi Delta Alpha.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right on! :highfive:


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2012)

good call mr. striderman. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Y U NO update the OP
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



Updating now.

Trying to, at least...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Updating now.
> 
> Trying to, at least...

Click to collapse



Well stop posting and update it then

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

How does I pledged? 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

When's the pledge going to be up?


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> How does I pledged?
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse





odetoandroid said:


> When's the pledge going to be up?

Click to collapse



It's being added to the OP now, gimmie a few to finish typing it all up.

Holy crap, this thing is really going to be nuts... :cyclops:


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's being added to the OP now, gimmie a few to finish typing it all up.
> 
> Holy crap, this thing is really going to be nuts... :cyclops:

Click to collapse



"I pledge allegiance to the flag, of the United States of America, and to the republic........................" :cyclops:


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2012)

So I can just chill out here?


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's being added to the OP now, gimmie a few to finish typing it all up.
> 
> Holy crap, this thing is really going to be nuts... :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Awesome!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry Apex, can't do it. I won't pledge to anything except my son and my marriage

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> "I pledge allegiance to the flag, of the United States of America, and to the republic........................" :cyclops:

Click to collapse



.... for which it stands, one nation.....


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Sorry Apex, can't do it. I won't pledge to anything except my son and my marriage
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



You don't have to do anything serious, it's not like that. It's all silly and nothing that you actually have to 'commit' to that would take you or anyone else away from anything that is more important that a forum thread.

Your choice though, I'm not pressuring anyone -it's all for fun man...


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> .... for which it stands, one nation.....

Click to collapse



...indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Tick...tock, tick... tock. I'm still waiting for the pledge.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Sorry Apex, can't do it. I won't pledge to anything except my son and my marriage
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Not sure if serious or trolling 




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You don't have to do anything serious, it's not like that. It's all silly and nothing that you actually have to 'commit' to that would take you or anyone else away from anything that is more important that a forum thread.
> 
> Your choice though, I'm not pressuring anyone -it's all for fun man...

Click to collapse



Well if you stop posting and actually update the op it would be better for everyone. And do you really think I take the internet seriously

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Not sure if serious or trolling
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololololololol

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> ...indivisible, with liberty and justice for all.

Click to collapse



There are words that come before those words. You know that, right?


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> There are words that come before those words. You know that, right?

Click to collapse



We're all drunk here, we don't know $hit!


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Updated OP... :good:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Updated OP... :good:

Click to collapse



Bugger that.I'm changing my avatar for no man

But,I do bring beer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 17, 2012)

What goes on here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> What goes on here?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Read the OP. The whole thing




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

OK, I'm doing the pledge now, Sir (). Just one question, do I also have to change my sig if I'm on the computer?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> OK, I'm doing the pledge now, Sir (). Just one question, do I also have to change my sig if I'm on the computer?

Click to collapse



Yes you do. After every post add "Sent from my muffin"




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

And +1 on remembering "Sir" :thumbup:




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> We're all drunk here, we don't know $hit!

Click to collapse



I'm not drunk 

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Yes you do. After every post add "Sent from my muffin"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, fine :crying:. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> OK, I'm doing the pledge now, Sir (). Just one question, do I also have to change my sig if I'm on the computer?

Click to collapse



Yeah, and again it's all for fun. I'd do it too. Pledges will also be added to the OP, and you will be given a nickname. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, and again it's all for fun. I'd do it too. Pledges will also be added to the OP, and you will be given a nickname.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Nickname will be set by us .....



Troll intended 




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, and again it's all for fun. I'd do it too. Pledges will also be added to the OP, and you will be given a nickname.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



OK, done everything . 

Sent from my muffin, Sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

@odetoandroid, I like your commitment. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @odetoandroid, I like your commitment.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Thanks Sir, but I really don't like you sig and avatar. They aren't muffiny enough.

Sent from my muffin, Sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 17, 2012)

Count me in, Sir!

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> OK, done everything .
> 
> Sent from my muffin, Sir.

Click to collapse




Apex_Strider said:


> @odetoandroid, I like your commitment.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse




I like it too 
This will probably mean more beer, slightly hotter women and a cooler nickname for you



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Count me in, Sir!
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You got it, pledge. :thumbup::beer:

Give me 30 minutes, I'll add the pledges to the OP. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Thanks Sir, but I really don't like you sig and avatar. They aren't muffiny enough.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, Sir.

Click to collapse



I'm the founder of Chi Delta Alpha, knucklehead! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Thanks Sir, but I really don't like you sig and avatar. They aren't muffiny enough.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, Sir.

Click to collapse



Only pledges are muffiny




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I like it too
> This will probably mean more beer, slightly hotter women and a cooler nickname for you
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's good, but I also don't like your avatar and sig . 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You got it, pledge. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Give me 30 minutes, I'll add the pledges to the OP.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Since there's no button thank you, sir

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> That's good, but I also don't like your avatar and sig .
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse




Like Bluto, said. We're the governing body. Only pledges are muffiny



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Only pledges are muffiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





QuantumFoam said:


> Like Bluto, said. We're the governing body. Only pledges are muffiny
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse




Ooops, my bad, Sir.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

*Pledge Simon reporting Sir*

Avatar changed, but I have never been one to follow the rules 100%, even if they are rule against the established authority.

Pledging my commitment to the house and the cause Sirs.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Avatar changed, but I have never been one to follow the rules 100%, even if they are rule against the established authority.
> 
> Pledging my commitment to the house and the cause Sirs.

Click to collapse



Fair enough, but these rules are simple. I think you'll be okay, pledge. 

Although, wrong muffin. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Man... hell of a night that was. Just getting up. What's up fellow Brothers and pledges?


Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Fair enough, but these rules are simple. I think you'll be okay, pledge.
> 
> Although, wrong muffin.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Hey sir!! You like my sig/app sig/avatar/etc.?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Man... hell of a night that was. Just getting up. What's up fellow Brothers and pledges?
> 
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> ...

Click to collapse



Just set up the pledge requirements, they are coming in. Rush is on! Also, I'm hungover. How you doing, brother? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Man... hell of a night that was. Just getting up. What's up fellow Brothers and pledges?
> 
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, sir. Good morning .

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey sir!! You like my sig/app sig/avatar/etc.?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Indeed, I do! :thumbup::beer:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Indeed, I do! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Thanks, sir!! When will I be added to the OP?

Edit: If I get my name changed to something muffiny, will I get a bonus?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Thanks, sir!! When will I be added to the OP?
> 
> Edit: If I get my named changed to something muffiny, will I get a bonus?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...a ΧΔΑ Frat House] The Rush Is On! Pledge Nao!

If you change your name, I'd recommend changing it to your given nickname. And if you do do, yes you'd get something special. I'll confer with the committee on that if/when you have been assigned a nickname that becomes your real user name. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: [Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House] The Rush Is On! Pledge Nao!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Just set up the pledge requirements, they are coming in. Rush is on! Also, I'm hungover. How you doing, brother?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Haha i noticed that. Its actually pretty badass how this blew up over night. A good rager always brings the crowd 
and I'm always good haha how about you?






odetoandroid said:


> Hey, sir. Good morning .
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Well well, good morning to you as well :beer: how does bit feel to be a pledge so far?

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...a ΧΔΑ Frat House] The Rush Is On! Pledge Nao!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Again . I'm sorry, sir, for my ignorance. What about my 'task of trust'?

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha i noticed that. Its actually pretty badass how this blew up over night. A good rager always brings the crowd
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It feels nice, sir!

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sho...a ΧΔΑ Frat House] The Rush Is On! Pledge Nao!
> 
> If you change your name, I'd recommend changing it to your given nickname. And if you do do, yes you'd get something special. I'll confer with the committee on that if/when you have been assigned a nickname that becomes your real user name.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



OK, I was planning on talking to a senior mod about changing my name now. I guess I'll have to wait 2 weeks.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Again . I'm sorry, sir, for my ignorance. What about my 'task of trust'?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1489364
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Haha sounds like he's perfect material!

 Youre my boy blue!!!

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Thought of the day....
Some rules are not meant to be broken.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1489364
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I want my 'task of trust'. Anything you can think of, sir!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I want my 'task of trust'. Anything you can think of, sir!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Let me discuss this with Q and Axis. I'll let you know, Eager Beaver! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Thought of the day....
> Some rules are not meant to be broken.

Click to collapse



Girl, look at that body, I 'werked' out!

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Let me discuss this with Q and Axis. I'll let you know, Eager Beaver!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Nice, thank you sir!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Let me discuss this with Q and Axis. I'll let you know, Eager Beaver!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



One of these? Sir?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> One of these?

Click to collapse



I'm liking this guy  


Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

Or more like this? Sir?


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm liking this guy
> 
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> ...

Click to collapse



Axis, you got a Gtalk ID? PM me if so. May need to contact you with "official" fraternity business... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> One of these?

Click to collapse



No, something more along the lines of this:






Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Axis, you got a Gtalk ID? PM me if so. May need to contact you with "official" fraternity business...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I don't but am creating one now! Expect a PM shortly brother. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Axis, you got a Gtalk ID? PM me if so. May need to contact you with "official" fraternity business...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



My 'task of trust'?!?!?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex, Y U NO ADD ME TO OP? 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I don't but am creating one now! Expect a PM shortly brother.
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, brother. Thanks! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apex, Y U NO ADD ME TO OP?
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



You didn't muffin yourself up, and you haven't been a pledge for two weeks.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You didn't muffin yourself up, and you haven't been a pledge for two weeks.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



But..but..but...I don't need a pledge 

I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha sounds like he's perfect material!
> 
> Youre my boy blue!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha that movvie was on last night! 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> But..but..but...I don't need a pledge
> 
> I got transformed into a potato while writing this post..

Click to collapse



You're not even a pledge because you don't have anything that's related to a muffin set up. Look at me.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Can you give me an exception? Please...................


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You're not even a pledge because you don't have anything that's related to a muffin set up. Look at me.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Ok 


I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..

Is that good enough?


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that's a start but what about your avatar?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

You guys do know another meaning of muffin, right? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

As long as we're talking gluten free here, I'm in! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> As long as we're talking gluten free here, I'm in!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



You have to do the pledge stuff .

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You have to do the pledge stuff .
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



You must be the obvious muffin

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> You must be the obvious muffin
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Did you just call him....... m***in? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> You must be the obvious muffin
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



No, I'm just _A_ muffin. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Did you just call him....... m***in?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Sure did. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Did you just call him....... m***in?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



I think he did.

Sent from my muffin, sir.



eep2378 said:


> Sure did.
> 
> Sent from *myself the muffin*

Click to collapse



 I'm not a fat, blubbery guy.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

What is the other meaning of muffin? I am not an expert with double meanings..

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What is the other meaning of muffin? I am not an expert with double meanings..
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..

Click to collapse



Look at the Urban Dictionary.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What is the other meaning of muffin? I am not an expert with double meanings..
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..

Click to collapse



I'm not saying. It's rather fun to keep hearing about it and replacing it with "other" meaning 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What is the other meaning of muffin? I am not an expert with double meanings..
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..

Click to collapse



Checked Urban Dictionary, it has many meanings! Like vagina, sweetie,  sympathetic name etc. 

_________________________________
Previously known as CallMeLewis
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh the beauty of the English language and all its nuances

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

English,Y U HAVE SO MANY DOUBLE MEANINGS?

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Updated OP (again)... 

Added a new criteria for pledges. Please read the fifth listed item, and do eet nao!


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> What is this? I don't even...

Click to collapse



I already posted this here...
You're late 






This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Updated OP (again)...

Click to collapse



I had like to give you a thanks but i cant..So..



Jk 






a.cid said:


> I already posted this here...
> You're late
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does that mean I am early? Also,y u no sleep?

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> View attachment 1489496
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*Lord

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> English,Y U HAVE SO MANY DOUBLE MEANINGS?
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..

Click to collapse



An awful lot of our words have more than two meanings

Muffins,muffins everywhere


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> An awful lot of our words have more than two meanings
> 
> Muffins,muffins everywhere

Click to collapse



Ya  what meaning does your sig signify? 

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ya  what meaning does your sig signify?
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



For me to know, you to figure out
Wait till I start with the rhyming slang, then you will be confused

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I had like to give you a thanks but i cant..So..
> View attachment 1489491
> 
> Jk
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude Sunday tomorrow, you know the drill...
Also, Mumbai is gonna be down...
Can't get out of the house, so might as well sleep till 2pm 


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> There are words that come before those words. You know that, right?

Click to collapse



I just prefer not to say the under god portion. It wasn't in the original version and I'm not sure whether there are god(s) or not.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



As I also can't thank you in OT anymore, this will have to do ... Sir!


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

I like my nickname . Who gave SimonTS the name Tookus Smear? I'm Israeli (getting bombed by the Arabs) so I understood what it means.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

How do I pledge? Do I just say it? Pledgepledgepledge

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> For me to know, you to figure out
> Wait till I start with the rhyming slang, then you will be confused
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



And I thought i was already confused 

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> As I also can't thank you in OT anymore, this will have to do ... Sir!

Click to collapse



We need to petition Mike Channon to get our button baaaack! 



odetoandroid said:


> I like my nickname . Who gave SimonTS the name Tookus Smear? I'm Israeli (getting bombed by the Arabs) so I understood what it means.

Click to collapse



I don't get it, PM me if it's offensive. I will change it...



Tezlastorme said:


> How do I pledge? Do I just say it? Pledgepledgepledge
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Read the OP, it's all listed there...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Dude Sunday tomorrow, you know the drill...
> Also, Mumbai is gonna be down...
> Can't get out of the house, so might as well sleep till 2pm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh..ok 







SimonTS said:


> As I also can't thank you in OT anymore, this will have to do ... Sir!

Click to collapse



Thanks for the thanks picture 






Tezlastorme said:


> How do I pledge? Do I just say it? Pledgepledgepledge
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Read OP mate

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> And I thought i was already confused
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Prawesome, Y U use my sig idea?


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

*What I really want to know...*

... is when us pledges get to meet the girls of Chi Delta Alpha?  Coz I've got my rocks on and I'm ready to get something else on with them :hornydevil?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Prawesome, Y U use my sig idea?
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



Xda is about sharing right 

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> ... is when us pledges get to meet the girls of Chi Delta Alpha?  Coz I've got my rocks on and I'm ready to get something else on with them :hornydevil?

Click to collapse



I'd rock out all but three.

Also, Y U NO CHANGE AVATAR TO THE APPROPRIATE MUFFIN, pledge? :silly:


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Avatar changed, but I have never been one to follow the rules 100%, even if they are rule against the established authority.
> 
> Pledging my commitment to the house and the cause Sirs.

Click to collapse





Apex_Strider said:


> I'd rock out all but three.

Click to collapse



I'm not that picky Sir, so I will gladly have the three you rejected, plus this one ...








Apex_Strider said:


> IAlso, Y U NO CHANGE AVATAR TO THE APPROPRIATE MUFFIN, pledge? :silly:

Click to collapse



As I previously stated, Sir, and with all due respect, Sir and Sirs - I cannot follow the rules 100%, so I have gone as close as I possibly can within the bounds of my semi-psychopathic personality (as assessed by several certified psychologists).


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 17, 2012)

Sir, is my signature OK? 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

Currently looking for a sweet muffin avatar....................got my sig figured out though :highfive:


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex, Y U NO add me to the op 

Sent from my MB526


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Apex, Y U NO add me to the op
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



U NO read OP


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't get it, PM me if it's offensive. I will change it...:

Click to collapse



Tookus is British slang for the backside, the buttocks.  Its the word from which is derived tuckus, tuchus and tuche 

As for what the words mean in any other language, I haven't got a clue - but I can guarantee that I have been called far, far worse before now Sir.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Muffin, muffin bakers, and currant buns. 
Oohh, muffin man


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Sir, is my signature OK?
> 
> _________________________________
> This post was generated automatically from muffin
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



This should suffice: *"This post was generated automatically from MY muffin"* 






eep2378 said:


> Currently looking for a sweet muffin avatar....................got my sig figured out though :highfive:

Click to collapse



Sounds good, let me know and I'll add you to the list of pledges. :thumbup:




ppero196 said:


> Apex, Y U NO add me to the op
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



I'd love to, but we need pledges, and their (virtual) dues. If you want a special title, I might could arrange THAT after your pledging time. Also, sending you a PM... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Muffin, muffin bakers, and currant buns.
> Oohh, muffin man

Click to collapse



Please don't ... I'm at my parent's place for the weekend and their next-door neighbours are in a rather well-known bakery family.  They have three cracking daughters (aged 22, 20 and 18) who fit those words of yours extremely well :good:


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Tookus is British slang for the backside, the buttocks.  Its the word from which is derived tuckus, tuchus and tuche
> 
> As for what the words mean in any other language, I haven't got a clue - but I can guarantee that I have been called far, far worse before now Sir.

Click to collapse



Then I guess I was thinking of tuchus.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

You guys are alright.. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## cabessius (Nov 17, 2012)

Can I be a pledge, Sir?


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Can I be a pledge, Sir?

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Please don't ... I'm at my parent's place for the weekend and their next-door neighbours are in a rather well-known bakery family.  They have three cracking daughters (aged 22, 20 and 18) who fit those words of yours extremely well :good:

Click to collapse



Do they own rather nice sweater muffins?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Do they own rather nice sweater muffins?

Click to collapse



Oh yes - extremely nice sweater muffins indeed.

I'm just wondering if this would be a good time for the following picture?  Apologies for the size of it - that's something I've said before


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Oh yes - extremely nice sweater muffins indeed.

Click to collapse



Pic or it didn't happen

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex, still waiting for that PM 

Sent from my MB526


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Can I be a pledge, Sir?

Click to collapse



Where's your signature





Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade | gigatechworld.com


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

Can I be a pledge sir stider? Note SIG 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Can I pledge $100?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## cabessius (Nov 17, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Where's your signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Double check:good:


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Toches (not sure if spelled correctly, pronounced tohes) is backside in Jewish. 

On that note... Sup muffins? *giggles*

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

Okay, wth is a fraternity supposed to be?

Ragging?


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Okay, wth is a fraternity supposed to be?
> 
> Ragging?

Click to collapse



Fancy a read?  Wikipedia - Fraternity


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Fancy a read?  Wikipedia - Fraternity

Click to collapse



Wikipedia ╮(""╯_╰)╭ 
Tl;dr, maybe in the morning though...
Goodnight!


Also, thanks!


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Can I be a pledge, Sir?

Click to collapse



So long as you meet the pledge criteria, I will add you to the OP. First day of Rush, pledges are flooding in... :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Okay, wth is a fraternity supposed to be?
> 
> Ragging?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just a thing, like what we Gtalked about. You 'member? You 'member... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Can I be a pledge sir stider? Note SIG
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Avatar, also. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

*A few more of our "Sister's" who I would love to meet...*























Whoever decided this was the fraternity for us to join had good taste 

Thank you Sirs.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's just a thing, like what we Gtalked about. You 'member? You 'member...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I should probably keep down this weird talcum powder that I was applying on my nose...
Call me paranoid, but I feel its doing somw weird things 


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Double check:good:

Click to collapse



Added you to the Pledge List. 

@Tookus Smear, you're my kinda pledge.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Added you to the Pledge List.

Click to collapse



I meet the criteria  can I be a pledge?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I meet the criteria  can I be a pledge?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Yes, I'll get you added. :beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

BTW can we change avatar back after two weeks?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> BTW can we change avatar back after two weeks?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Yes you may, pledge. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## K.A. (Nov 17, 2012)

I, need to pledge to this now? Orly?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

*Who invited the troll from Sigma Kappa Pi?*



husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


>

Click to collapse



do you even lift?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


>

Click to collapse



*thanks*

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> do you even lift?

Click to collapse



Do I even lift?  WTF?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my MB526


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








Damn Sigma Kappa...


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll leave you guys alone for now


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I'll leave you guys alone for now

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

You guys need to play nice or I'm gonna be forced to put the locks on this little party you have going on.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> You guys need to play nice or I'm gonna be forced to put the locks on this little party you have going on.

Click to collapse



Hi werked!

Bye werked!

Sent from my MB526


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



tsk tsk tsk, where are your manners?


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi werked!
> 
> Bye werked!
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



Who r u and y u troll me?! 
Sike ,I'm not mad.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> You guys need to play nice or I'm gonna be forced to put the locks on this little party you have going on.

Click to collapse



Are we in your little social club? No. Why are you feeling the need to be in ours?


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Who r u and y u troll me?!
> Sike ,I'm not mad.

Click to collapse



U NO remember me from Gli?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Are we in your little social club? No. Why are you feeling the need to be in ours?

Click to collapse



Oh, its like that. OK.


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> U NO remember me from Gli?
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



He doesn't remember anyone, what a shame


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Really, I don't know why Gli wants to derail this thread. Jealous much? Sad that we invite anyone to be a part of it, and don't pride ourselves on being snobbish? Perhaps. Nonetheless, it's stupid. Y'all should be content with your little clique, and allow this thread to us (and whomever wishes to be a part of it) -we're not discriminatory, maybe that's why you're being rubbed the wrong way?

To the Chi Delta Alpha governing body officials, and to the pledges: *DO NOT* fratenize with the Gli members. They may come in here to derail this thread, so let them. If they have nothing better to do, that's on them. We will carry on and ignore them. Eventually they will get bored. As I always say, "ignore the cuckoos, and you will always outlast them"...​
-The godfather


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Really, I don't know why Gli wants to derail this thread. Jealous much? Sad that we invite anyone to be a part of it, and don't pride ourselves on being snobbish? Perhaps. Nonetheless, it's stupid. Y'all should be content with your little clique, and allow this thread to us (and whomever wishes to be a part of it) -we're not discriminatory, maybe that's why you're being rubbed the wrong way?
> 
> To the Chi Delta Alpha governing body officials, and to the pledges: *DO NOT* fratenize with the Gli members. They may come in here to derail this thread, so let them. If they have nothing better to do, that's on them. We will carry on and ignore them. Eventually they will get bored. As I always say, "ignore the cuckoos, and you will always outlast them"...​
> -The godfather

Click to collapse



That doesn't include me?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Really, I don't know why Gli wants to derail this thread. Jealous much? Sad that we invite anyone to be a part of it, and don't pride ourselves on being snobbish? Perhaps. Nonetheless, it's stupid. Y'all should be content with your little clique, and allow this thread to us (and whomever wishes to be a part of it) -we're not discriminatory, maybe that's why you're being rubbed the wrong way?
> 
> To the Chi Delta Alpha governing body officials, and to the pledges: *DO NOT* fratenize with the Gli members. They may come in here to derail this thread, so let them. If they have nothing better to do, that's on them. We will carry on and ignore them. Eventually they will get bored. As I always say, "ignore the cuckoos, and you will always outlast them"...​
> -The godfather

Click to collapse



Just for the note Gli means `The`


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> He doesn't remember anyone, what a shame

Click to collapse



Werked is a he now? 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> That doesn't include me?
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



You've not tried to cause any trouble, therefore you are sound in my book -as well as in the book of the founders...


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmm, I was just being friendly making jokes. Don't care to derail anyone's thread. Sorry, I won't post here. Jeez.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Werked is a he now?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Hmm, I was just being friendly making jokes. Don't care to derail anyone's thread. Sorry, I won't post here. Jeez.

Click to collapse



Werked: You know I's likes ya, don't be like that. Just see an influx of Gli coming in here to start trouble. I'm not for that. I respected the Gli after being 'removed' from the "probationary list" by no longer posting in that thread. I'd expect the same reciprocation. That's all I'm saying. You're free to hang out, same goes for the others in Gli -so long as it's not in an attempt to be malicious. I think we're all "grow'd up" enough to appreciate that type of agreement, yeah?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Werked: You know I's likes ya, don't be like that. Just see an influx of Gli coming in here to start trouble. I'm not for that. I respected the Gli after being 'removed' from the "probationary list" by no longer posting in that thread. I'd expect the same reciprocation. That's all I'm saying. You're free to hang out, same goes for the others in Gli -so long as it's not in an attempt to be malicious. I think we're all "grow'd up" enough to appreciate that type of agreement, yeah?

Click to collapse



Don't forget how you got in in the first place


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> To the Chi Delta Alpha governing body officials, and to the pledges: *DO NOT* fratenize with the Gli members. They may come in here to derail this thread, so let them. If they have nothing better to do, that's on them. We will carry on and ignore them. Eventually they will get bored. As I always say, "ignore the cuckoos, and you will always outlast them"...​
> -The godfather

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Don't forget how you got in in the first place

Click to collapse



By posting "uninvited"? Yeah, I recall. What's your point? 

Also, I'm not trying to start anything with anyone. This is stupid. Time to grow up and act mature (if that's at all possible among some). Again, I have no qualms with the Gli or its members, don't see the need for starting anything. Seriously...


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Again, to the ΧΔΑ, don't engage the members of Gli. It's not worth it. They are more than welcome to post here, so long as they are doing so in a manner cohesive to getting along. We're not ones to start conflict. If they choose to do so, ignore them...


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Ahem, so no more friendly jokes? Even about muffins? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ahem, so no more friendly jokes? Even about muffins?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



No, no... Please tell muffin jokes! :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, no... Please tell muffin jokes! :thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Eat a muffin then..... 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## werked (Nov 17, 2012)

Only here to post ponies.....and.....I'm out.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Eat a muffin then.....
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



You know how I do... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## undercover (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You know how I do...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



How would I know? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> How would I know?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Don't know, don't care... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Eat a muffin then.....
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse








Apex_Strider said:


> You know how I do...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse








Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> *sign up for Dropbox with this link
> and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
> http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee

Click to collapse



Touché... :beer::beer::beer:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Touché... :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Haha yea you know  :beer:

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2012)

Ahhhhh, no muffin puns. Gutted, that why I love English language

"I had my tongue pierced so I could be a cunning linguist"


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Eat a muffin then.....
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



I am.......see my sig


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, no... Please tell muffin jokes! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



You want muffin jokes? 



> Two Muffins walk into a bar, the bartender says we don't accept your dough here.

Click to collapse





> A little girl goes to the barber shop with her father.
> 
> She stands next to the barber chair eating a cake, while her dad gets his haircut.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





> An engineer was crossing a road one day when a frog called out to him and said, "If you kiss me, I`ll turn into a beautiful muffin".
> 
> He bent over, picked up the frog and put it in his pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> You want muffin jokes?

Click to collapse



Trolololol... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Over 400 posts in 24 hours. Nice work, pledges and frat members! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Over 400 posts in 24 hours. Nice work, pledges and frat members!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Hell yea. I'll drink to that :beer: way to go guys!

By the way Brother Apex, I've sent a PM your way. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea. I'll drink to that :beer: way to go guys!
> 
> By the way Brother Apex, I've sent a PM your way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gotcha, brother. I'll check shortly. Trying to get a few things in order in "real" life. (by "order" I mean pizza)  

Edit: Sent tha thing-a-ma-doo, so when you get it, you'll get it! We can convene there, under the radar, to discuss biness... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## LordManhattan (Nov 17, 2012)

http://heeeeeeeey.com/


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2012)

I would pledge, but here is no way I will change my sig, avatar, or do anything embarrassing.
PS: The party is over, right?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I would pledge, but here is no way I will change my sig, avatar, or do anything embarrassing.

Click to collapse



Really? I've seen many of your posts, so it's a bit late for that claim.



Josepho1997 said:


> PS: The party is over, right?

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Really? I've seen many of your posts, so it's a bit late for that claim.

Click to collapse



What's that supposed to mean? Stalker.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Stalker.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



He's got a point, I've seen quite a few of your posts. We hide in ot and read nearly all of it

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Really? I've seen many of your posts, so it's a bit late for that claim.

Click to collapse



I like you, Tookus! You're grade "A" as far as plegdes go. You'll be good for the frat house, I can already see it...


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Stalker.

Click to collapse



Stalker?  You should be so lucky boyo 

The first part meant that it is too late to not "do anything embarrassing."

The second part simply means that THE PARTY IS NEVER OVER


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> He's got a point, I've seen quite a few of your posts. We hide in ot and read nearly all of it
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Stalkers! Stalkers everywhere! You guys are in no position to judge.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Stalkers! Stalkers everywhere! You guys are in no position to judge.

Click to collapse



That's where you're wrong.  I may only be a pledge, but ...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Stalker?  You should be so lucky boyo
> 
> The first part meant that it is too late to not "do anything embarrassing."
> 
> The second part simply means that THE PARTY IS NEVER OVER

Click to collapse



Crap! The party is still on? Oh well... 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




SimonTS said:


> That's where you're wrong.  I may only be a pledge, but ...

Click to collapse



I don't get it...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I don't get it.../QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe you would get this one better?

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Josepho1997 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it.../QUOTE]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> SimonTS said:
> 
> 
> > Bad, bad bad terrible filmn
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Josepho1997 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it.../QUOTE]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 18, 2012)

Just great. This thread has 6 views and 438 replies. Funny. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Just great. This thread has 6 views and 438 replies. Funny.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



XDA app bug.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Just great. This thread has 6 views and 438 replies. Funny.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's the xda app messin with yo head mane :what: lol

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That's the xda app messin with yo head mane :what: lol
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly. Tapatalk all the way, ya n00bs... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning/afternoon/night, sirs.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Evening, folks...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 18, 2012)

How's it going ode? Dread thread tonight
Who do I talk to about getting my nickname changed! Lol
Sent from my muffin


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Who do I talk to about getting my nickname changed!

Click to collapse



Admin...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

let's TP someone's dorm !!!!
wattaya say boyz?

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> let's TP someone's dorm !!!!
> wattaya say boyz?
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



Not gone back to hiding just yet, eh? :laugh:

May the Thanks button RIP
. We will miss you.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Not gone back to hiding just yet, eh? :laugh:
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP
> . We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Nope,
im on probationary status here,
and the frat gives me bacon,
so i think i'll do just fine here

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

Well Apex loves me so I win

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Well Apex loves me so I win....
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



...On many levels. 

May the Thanks buton RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> ...On many levels.
> 
> May the Thanks buton RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



I nee dto sleep. Then again... Minecraft Hunger Games is waiting...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Well Apex loves me so I win
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse








Sent from my MB526


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Well Apex loves me so I win
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



i'm so not loved 

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



OMG EXACTLY I WISH SOMEONE WOULD GET RID OF THAT FKING DUMBASS :thumbup:

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> OMG EXACTLY I WISH SOMEONE WOULD GET RID OF THAT FKING DUMBASS :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



GTFO, then... 

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> GTFO, then...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Youaresofunny.jpg

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Youaresofunny.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



IKR.jpg

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

Did I just start a trend?


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex, Y U no reply to my PM replying to your question?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Did I just start a trend?
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



Wut trend?


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey there. 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Hey there.
> 
> _________________________________
> This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



Hi...


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

Good morning from England Sirs. Any havoc need wreaking our any chores need doing today Sirs?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Top o' the mornin' to ye!

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Good morning from England Sirs. Any havoc need wreaking our any chores need doing today Sirs?

Click to collapse



Hallo there pledge. 
Someone needs to go clean the Deathmobile. 



Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just noticed I'm called testosterone now D: 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hallo there pledge.
> Someone needs to go clean the Deathmobile.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Just noticed I'm called testosterone now D:
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Haha I happen to think its a good one 

All pledges need a good name they can be remembered by. Aren't cha happy you made pledge 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Just noticed I'm called testosterone now D:
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



welcome to the house, pledge
i don't see that deathmobile getting er all skweeky clean


we should name the next guy bawls

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hallo there pledge.
> Someone needs to go clean the Deathmobile.

Click to collapse





deathnotice01 said:


> i don't see that deathmobile getting er all skweeky clean

Click to collapse



Sorry for the delay Sirs.  The Deathmobile is now fully cleaned and ready to see action Sirs.

What's that Sirs?  Photo or it didn't happen?  Of course Sirs ...







Knowing your fondness for the double-meanings in the English language, Sirs, I thought you would also appreciate knowing that I polished his head as well


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmm....Apex makes thread....I want vote thread one star...but I friend of Apex....why I talk like cave man....potato are good....chicken.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hmm....Apex makes thread....I want vote thread one star...but I friend of Apex....why I talk like cave man....potato are good....chicken.

Click to collapse



Did they let you out of your straight-jacket?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Did they let you out of your straight-jacket?
> 
> jokr.picture

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


>

Click to collapse








Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Hmm....Apex makes thread....I want vote thread one star...but I friend of Apex....why I talk like cave man....potato are good....chicken.

Click to collapse



me lyk u style,
can i has potato?
why me head is no none,

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

Sup people  

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 18, 2012)

Sup prawns brother



Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup prawns brother
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



You prawn too?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup prawns brother
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hey twin brother..nothing..u?

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

prawn brotherhood? 

prawns. prawns everywhere. :shocked:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> prawn brotherhood?
> 
> prawns. prawns everywhere. :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Prawnifying...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Prawnifying...

Click to collapse









this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



I like prawns 

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I like prawns
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse








this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 18, 2012)

Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hi. QuantumFoam. 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 18, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Hi. QuantumFoam.
> 
> _________________________________
> This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



What's up Lew



Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Hi  QuantumFoam
> 
> _________________________________
> This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



Y u no have proper grammar 

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> What's up Lew
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Nothing, cuttie. 







Prawesome said:


> Y u no have proper grammar
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



What? Grammar? 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Nothing, cuttie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Nothing, cuttie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes..Grammar
Btw guys..Seen this? Its amazing  http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?amp=&f...GEw4aU&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player&gl=GB 

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yes..Grammar
> Btw guys..Seen this? Its amazing  http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?amp=&f...GEw4aU&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player&gl=GB
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



thanks,
i fkin loled at the diabetes part

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yes..Grammar
> Btw guys..Seen this? Its amazing  http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?amp=&f...GEw4aU&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player&gl=GB
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



What's wrong with my grammar?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What's wrong with my grammar?

Click to collapse



Nothing dude..y u no take trolling in a fun way?

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing dude..y u no take trolling in a fun way?
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



because serious lewis is serious. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

prawesome said:


> nothing dude..y u no take trolling in a fun way?
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to ot thanks.rip ot thanks

Click to collapse



you hurt me. 
i trusted you!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Gentlemen, and pledges. G'morning. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning apex

Check your PM

Sent from my MB526


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Gentlemen, and pledges. G'morning.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Ridiculous, it's night here!


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 18, 2012)

What's up, my fellow muffins.....


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Gentlemen, and pledges. G'morning.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



g'morning master.  you're still on vacation, right?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Ridiculous, it's night here!

Click to collapse



You mean, you've had all day to find your muffin? Y U NO UPLOAD? 

Also, I've got the perfect nickname for you, once you've muffin'd up... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> g'morning godfather.  you're still on vacation, right?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I'm always a on vacation, permacation. 

Oh, and FTFY^^

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You mean, you've had all day to find your muffin? Y U NO UPLOAD?
> 
> Also, I've got the perfect nickname for you, once you've muffin'd up...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Y U NO REPLY TO MY REPLY TO YOU?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm always on vacation, permacation.
> 
> Oh, and FTFY^^
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



ftfy too 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Morning apex
> 
> Check your PM
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



Checked, and thanketh ye brother! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Checked, and thanketh ye brother!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Now you mentioned reward...what would it be?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning muffins, how's everyone doing

MUFFINS, MUFFINS EVERYWHERE.....


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Now you mentioned reward...what would it be?
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



Check yo' PM box.  

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins, how's everyone doing
> 
> MUFFINS, MUFFINS EVERYWHERE.....

Click to collapse



Hey jugs.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins, how's everyone doing
> 
> MUFFINS, MUFFINS EVERYWHERE.....

Click to collapse



hey jugg! nice to see you here.  btw, still haven't dl'ed kindle.  will do tom afternoon when i'm on a faster connection.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning cas ,apex and anyone else I know in here

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You mean, you've had all day to find your muffin? Y U NO UPLOAD?
> 
> Also, I've got the perfect nickname for you, once you've muffin'd up...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Avatar changed.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey jugg! nice to see you here.  btw, still haven't dl'ed kindle.  will do tom afternoon when i'm on a faster connection.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



no rush the link is permanent it's my storage for them. It's the only thing I have in sugarsync

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 18, 2012)

What's up all 



Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Avatar changed.

Click to collapse



Awesome, adding you to pledge list... 

Oh, and I just checked my watch everyone. It's this time:







*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey jugs.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



And it's Mr jugg1es to you .

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> And it's Mr jugg1es to you noob.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I can call you jugg in here too?

Sent from my MB526


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Your fine pp

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> And it's Mr jugg1es to you noob.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Wrong thread for "n00b names"... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

nice nick for lewis. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> nice nick for lewis. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Perfect, ain't it? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Perfect, ain't it?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Thanks for the name change, Sir! And goodmorning everybody!

Sent from my muffin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Afternoon Sirs 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow. I wake up and find thread has 100 more posts. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 18, 2012)

But it is 0733 here, sir...

Sent from my muffin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Wow. I wake up and find thread has 100 more posts.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol its official 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wrong thread for "n00b names"...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Edited

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

LMFAO-I AM SEXY AND I KNOW IT. 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Edited
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



edited before i got to see it. shame on you. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks for the name change, Sir! And goodmorning everybody!
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Don't mention it. Trying to be a bit more inviting, and less of a ****. Didn't want anyone to feel insulted. Yet... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 18, 2012)

Poor mans trisciut, anyone?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm Mr. Beaver. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

Kinda sucks how thread goes busy whenever I m away and goes dead whenever I come here -_-

I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Kinda sucks how thread goes busy whenever I m away and goes dead whenever I come here -_-
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Maybe it's a sign.....

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Kinda sucks how thread goes busy whenever I m away and goes dead whenever I come here -_-
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Now go away 

Sent from my MB526


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Maybe it's a sign.....
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse









ppero196 said:


> Now go away
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



That hurts... 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Kinda sucks how thread goes busy whenever I m away and goes dead whenever I come here -_-
> 
> I got transformed into a muffin while writing this post..
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Coincidence? lol


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Coincidence? lol

Click to collapse



Oh well..Nothing I can do about it..I will just post on my own 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh well..Nothing I can do about it..I will just post on my own
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



NO ITS NOT THE SAME JACK!

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> NO ITS NOT THE SAME JACK!
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



he is prawn, alan. i thought you knew that?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

Gosh..I am gonna change my username if you guys are gonna keep on calling me prawns :sly:

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Gosh..I am gonna change my username if you guys are gonna keep on calling me prawns :sly:
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Prawn o' boy...what you haz in mind for your new username, then?

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Prawn o' boy...what you haz in mind for your new username, then?
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



I am just thinking about it you piece of salmon

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> he is prawn, alan. i thought you knew that?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



im not good with names bob!,



@prawn
you can have arnoldo or eustaquio as the new username

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> im not good with names bob!,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Er...no thanks 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Er...no thanks
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Prawn is ok..

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 18, 2012)

Errmerrgerd ferd

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Prawn is ok..
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Lol....no

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome, if I insulted you with my previous post I am sorry.

It was just a joke

Sent from my MB526


----------



## cabessius (Nov 18, 2012)

Fellow governors and pledges, pledge Kibosh says "Good afternoon".


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Prawesome, if I insulted you with my previous post I am sorry.
> 
> It was just a joke
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



Lol..Not at all mate..






cabessius said:


> Fellow governors and pledges, pledge Kibosh says "Good afternoon".

Click to collapse



Who told its afternoon here? 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lol..Not at all mate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2:55

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Who likes muffins?

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

I guess I'm the only one :/.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Who likes muffins?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Who doesn't more like..

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> View attachment 1491524
> Who doesn't more like..
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Damn these pledges' avatars make it so monotonous in here...


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

@KA, mine is the best. 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> @KA, mine is the best.
> 
> _________________________________
> This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
> Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.

Click to collapse



Muff, I disagree. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Muff, I disagree.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



You and the other pledges' are the ones that make it monotonous


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Damn these pledges' avatars make it so monotonous in here...

Click to collapse



but....but,
muffins good


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You and the other pledges' are the ones that make it monotonous

Click to collapse



Sorry sir muffy. Its fun here .

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Damn these pledges' avatars make it so monotonous in here...

Click to collapse



Perhaps so, but there's something that keeps bringing you back here, Kang... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Perhaps so, but there's something that keeps bringing you back here, Kang...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Probably my muffiny self .

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Perhaps so, but there's something that keeps bringing you back here, Kang...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



King*
And that doesn't have anything to do with me coming here...


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

we should have a contest on who has the best muffin avatar+sig.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> we should have a contest on who has the best muffin avatar+sig.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Seems strange coming from a tomato..


----------



## cascabel (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Seems strange coming from a tomato..

Click to collapse



true. but we're in ot. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> true. but we're in it.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm getting ignored....


Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm being ignored....
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


>

Click to collapse



I know, its terrible. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Can I change into a different muffin pic?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Can I change into a different muffin pic?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Sir Muffin-a-lot, I like your avatar. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Done. Enjoy 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Can I change into a different muffin pic?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



How dare you!

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Done. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



I'm so mad. You don't understand how mad..


Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Can I change into a different muffin pic?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Once you "muffin up" you have began your two week pledge period, so you can change it if you'd like -but I would have to reset your pledge period. Hey, it's only 'til the end of the month! Initiated Pledges will be added to the list, and become Official Charter Members of Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity on October 1st! (Don't that just sound exciting?)


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Done. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Ah, now look what you went ahead and did!


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Once you "muffin up" you have began your two week pledge period, so you can change it if you'd like -but I would have to reset your pledge period. Hey, it's only 'til the end of the month! Initiated Pledges will be added to the list, and become Official Charter Members of Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity on October 1st! (Don't that just sound exciting?

Click to collapse



2 more weeks 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> 2 more weeks
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Nah. only twelve more days. Try to be optimistic, young Beaver! 

Also, I've update the OP with a few more things...


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nah. only twelve more days. Try to be optimistic, young Beaver!
> 
> Also, I've update the OP with a few more things...

Click to collapse



Twelve... twelve days? That's... too long. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, now look what you went ahead and did!

Click to collapse



What? Its still muffins.. if its not OK I'll change it back but simonts and lewis have different muffins too.. 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> What? Its still muffins.. if its not OK I'll change it back but simonts and lewis have different muffins too..
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



I follow rules .

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> What? Its still muffins.. if its not OK I'll change it back but simonts and lewis have different muffins too..
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



I'll let it slide if you just find something, I dunno, a bit more 'muffiny'... :silly::good:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll let it slide if you just find something, I dunno, a bit more 'muffiny'... :silly::good:

Click to collapse



But they're muffins! 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

How abaht now?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> But they're muffins!
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



English muffins....

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> But they're muffins!
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I see your point. However, I can also see that you are going to be:







Might I suggest you upload and use this one?


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, I see your point. However, I can also see that you are going to be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like that. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, I see your point. However, I can also see that you are going to be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> View attachment 1491702
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



I think he's serious. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I like that.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



I must confer with the governing body about these 'exceptions'. I don't think QuantumFoam would be as lenient as I am. However, in lieu of this, I may suggest a choice of three awesomely tasty muffin avatars that pledges may use. For now, just remember that any straying from the pledge requirements may reset the pledge period. Once you have become initiated and full-fledged Charter Members, you will receive a title and special duty to be fulfilled during your membership...


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Once you "muffin up" you have began your two week pledge period, so you can change it if you'd like -but I would have to reset your pledge period. Hey, it's only 'til the end of the month! Initiated Pledges will be added to the list, and become Official Charter Members of Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity on October 1st! (Don't that just sound exciting?)

Click to collapse



I'm rather worried by this, Bluto, Sir.  As it is now the 18th November (at least it is on my part of the planet) I don't really want to have to wait until October 1st to become a full Charter Member, Sir.

Or are you using Android v4.2 and you've lost December just like Google seem to have done?


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I must confer with the governing body about these 'exceptions'. I don't think QuantumFoam would be as lenient as I am. However, in lieu of this, I may suggest a choice of three awesomely tasty muffin avatars that pledges may use. For now, just remember that any straying from the pledge requirements may reset the pledge period. Once you have become initiated and full-fledged Charter Members, you will receive a title and special duty to be fulfilled during your membership...

Click to collapse



What did I do wrong 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What did I do wrong
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Nothing, you're good. Nobody else worry, I haven't reset anyone's time.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I'm rather worried by this, Bluto, Sir.  As it is now the 18th November (at least it is on my part of the planet) I don't really want to have to wait until October 1st to become a full Charter Member, Sir.
> 
> Or are you using Android v4.2 and you've lost December just like Google seem to have done?

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHA MADE MY DAY :thumbup: *thanks* yeah...lol

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nothing, you're good. Nobody else worry, I haven't reset anyone's time.

Click to collapse



Ah. You quoted me so...

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I'm rather worried by this, Bluto, Sir.  As it is now the 18th November (at least it is on my part of the planet) I don't really want to have to wait until October 1st to become a full Charter Member, Sir.
> 
> Or are you using Android v4.2 and you've lost December just like Google seem to have done?

Click to collapse



Dammit. I meant December 1st. D'oh! I need a beer... 

But, good on you for paying attention. I think you are going to be good for the fraternity!


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dammit. I meant December 1st. D'oh! I need a beer...
> 
> But, good on you for paying attention. I think you are going to be good for the fraternity!

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


>

Click to collapse



Ultraagaaay.jpg

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Ah. You quoted me so...
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Just the first post I clicked, nothing personal... :highfive:

Also, we've had over 600 posts in (not quite) two days. Let's get 700 by the end of today! Oh, and moar pledges. We need moar pledges!


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just the first post I clicked, nothing personal... :highfive:
> 
> Also, we've had over 600 posts in (not quite) two days. Let's get 700 by the end of today! Oh, and moar pledges. We need moar pledges!

Click to collapse



Aye, aye sir!!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't like the fact that pledges are straying from the original requirements. However, I'll allow slight avatar variations



Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I don't like the fact that pledges are straying from the original requirements. However, I'll allow slight avatar variations
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Indeed. Now you pledges have called in the Foam, and matters are in discussion about the requirements. For now, we will still allow your time as pledges to count toward your pledge period. And perhaps a structure in place for your 'task of trust' that starts with the less embarrassing task for those who abide by the requirements, and more embarrassing ones for those who wish to choose the variants of said requirements. Committee meeting is underway. Stay tuned... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Indeed. Now you pledges have called in the Foam, and matters are in discussion about the requirements. For now, we will still allow your time as pledges to count toward your pledge period. And perhaps a structure in place for your 'task of trust' that starts with the less embarrassing task for those who abide by the requirements, and more embarrassing ones for those who wish to choose the variants of said requirements. Committee meeting is underway. Stay tuned...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse





Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

Do pledges have the chance to become a member of governing member in future?


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Otter, Pinto, D-Day, Stork, what say you? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Do pledges have the chance to become a member of governing member in future?

Click to collapse



Quit possibly, if a Charter Member has been seen to be fit to hold such a position... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Pledge, anyone?


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Pledge, anyone?

Click to collapse



It takes a special breed, that's for sure. I like these pledges. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It takes a special breed, that's for sure. I like these pledges.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse





Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Otter, Pinto, D-Day, Stork, what say you?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I am here oh great leader,
let the pledges unclog the deathmobile toilet,
i somehow plugged it with me huge junk

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> I am here oh great leader,
> let the pledges unclog the deathmobile toilet,
> i somehow plugged it with me huge junk
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



D-Day, please lay off the baked beans. Smells awful... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> D-Day, please lay off the baked beans. Smells awful...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



noted on my next meal great leader,

i like these new pledges they seem so edible ,


this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> noted on my next meal great leader,
> 
> i like these new pledges they seem so edible ,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only lookin' tasty for twelve more days, then they will look all dried up and stale. But, nonetheless, I think they are appetizing to look at like that for now, you sick bastard...


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It takes a special breed, that's for sure. I like these pledges.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Y U NO add me already?!? :crying:

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y U NO add me already?!? :crying:
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



You want to be a pledge? Have you read the pledge requirements? If you pledge nao, I'll add you to the list, and you'll only be a day behind these other knuckleheads... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Only lookin' tasty for twelve more days, then they will look all dried up and stale. But, nonetheless, I think they are appetizing to look at like that for now, you sick bastard...

Click to collapse








this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You want to be a pledge? Have you read the pledge requirements? If you pledge nao, I'll add you to the list, and you'll only be a day behind these other knuckleheads...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Seriusly? Y U degrade me to a pledge now? 
Sig addition is fine, but avatar? Monotonous, as i said...

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Seriusly? Y U degrade me to a pledge now?
> Sig addition is fine, but avatar? Monotonous, as i said...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Faster join us!!

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Seriusly? Y U degrade me to a pledge now?
> Sig addition is fine, but avatar? Monotonous, as i said...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



I'm in agreement with you here on the avatar, ain't changing mine seeing as quantum put so much effort into it for me, and still is as far as I know.

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm in agreement with you here on the avatar, ain't changing mine seeing as quantum put so much effort into it for me, and still is as far as I know.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



:thanks:

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Seriusly? Y U degrade me to a pledge now?
> Sig addition is fine, but avatar? Monotonous, as i said...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



What about this:







*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm in agreement with you here on the avatar, ain't changing mine seeing as quantum put so much effort into it for me, and still is as far as I know.
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



It's only for two weeks, ya weenies! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's only for two weeks, ya weenies!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I wish to put in an appeal,

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I wish to put in an appeal,
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



As pledge representative and modifier of your avatar, I throw your appeal up and swing a bat at it. 




HOME RUN



Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> As pledge representative and modifier of your avatar, I throw your appeal up and swing a bat at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that was hardly a fair hearing was it

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well that was hardly a fair hearing was it
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



You didn't ask for a hearing. You submitted an appeal 



Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO....
Looks good...will incorporate my initials in it tomorrow...added sig..

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you. |*-----*| This post is auto built by the muffin in the trolls' backyard.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> You didn't ask for a hearing. You submitted an appeal
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Give this^^ guy a whiff of power and he goes all crazy.  Stupid foam is stupid.

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> LMAO....
> Looks good...will incorporate my initials in it tomorrow...added sig..
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you. |*-----*| This post is auto built by the muffin in the trolls' backyard.
> ...

Click to collapse



Be nice to the Foam, he is the Pledge Representative to the Social Committee. You don't want to be out before you're in, right? :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

King ACE said:


> LMAO....
> Looks good...will incorporate my initials in it tomorrow...added sig..
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you. |*-----*| This post is auto built by the muffin in the trolls' backyard.
> ...

Click to collapse








Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 18, 2012)

Haterz gunna hate 



Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



I'm sure I recognise that picture Jugg1es


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I'm sure I recognise that picture Jugg1es

Click to collapse



Really tempted to put it in my sig

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Haterz gunna hate
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Haters will, cuz haters can.. :laugh:


----------



## a.cid (Nov 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Haterz gunna hate
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Muffins gonna muffinate?
:thumbup:


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Muffins gonna muffinate?
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



Muffins gunna muff...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Otter, Pinto, D-Day, Stork, what say you?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



What say what?  my phone's battery got messed up and it messed up my whole phone. Just managed to fix it now

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Pledges, please see this.

We are working up your 'task of trust', which will be added to the 2nd post in this thread shortly. As a trust building exercise, the Governing Body Officials will also have a task to complete, showing that we are all in this together, and no one is being asked to do something without full participation from the entire fraternity chapter.

Don't fret, whatever will be assigned to each Official Member as well as each Pledge will not be against the rules of xda, nor be something that will result in any negative outcome.

*Causa est occultus , praecessi incompertus!*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Muffins gonna *muffinate*?
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



That sounds more like...the "other word"..

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

HEAR YE HEAR YE!
THOU PRESENT TO THEE,
LE MUFFFIN IDEAS


























this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That sounds more like...the "other word"..
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Indeed, master D:

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

i have another idea, lemme deign a sig for the pledge

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Indeed, master D:
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



A.cid, y u make such weird words? 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Did anyone bother to see this?


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Or this?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

Y u no tell me things when making decisions..
I am in the governing body too..
/me feels ignored

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

wut do you think great leader?






requesting it to be a part of every pledges sig

i can make one for the big boys if y'all like

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> wut do you think great leader?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about something smaller? Its a bit too big imo

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What about something smaller? Its a bit too big imo
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



will do,

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> wut do you think great leader?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll let Prawesome decide this one. Looks great to me, but I'm giving him the final word... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

this?


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate working weekends 

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> HEAR YE HEAR YE!
> THOU PRESENT TO THEE,
> LE MUFFFIN IDEAS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the english muffin, can you get me the right size for my avatar?


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I hate working weekends
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll add the English muffin to the 2nd post... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2012)

How many potatoes does it take to kill an Irishman?



Spoiler



None. 



Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

can we make this official logo?






this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> How many potatoes does it take to kill an Irishman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> can we make this official logo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm liking it. Can you center ΧΔΑ under the first line? 

And add: *Causa Est Occultus , Praecessi Incompertus!* to it, as our chapter's motto? 

Then I can submit to the others for approval/suggestions. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1492276
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I would but its always a party here. I don't have time to party.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm liking it. Can you center ΧΔΑ under the first line?
> 
> And add: Causa Est Occultus , Praecessi Incompertus! to it, as put chapter's motto?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



as thou wishes thou shall be great leader







just resize if you think it's too big,
added a little space in the middle incase anyone wanna use it

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 18, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> as thou wishes thou shall be great leader
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im liking it

Can I put in an early request for my nickname to be "the honey badger" :highfive:

Btw, sig and avatar changed


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning/afternoon/evening to all my fellow brothers and pledges. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> im liking it
> 
> Can I put in an early request for my nickname to be "the honey badger" :highfive:

Click to collapse



Added you to the Pledge's List...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Imma get my arse to sleep now bros,
Its almost 5am now

Hope you liked the logo

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening to all my fellow brothers and pledges.
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey brother! How has thy weekend been? 

@D-Day, sleep tight, buttercup! Thanks for the good work today... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey brother! How has thy weekend been?
> 
> @D-Day, sleep tight, buttercup! Thanks for the good work today... :thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Haha its been a hell of weekend. Partied my ass off with some girls last night and went overboard.. Hence me waking up at 3:30 in the afternoon 

How about you brother Bluto? Did ye have a good'n? 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha its been a hell of weekend. Partied my ass off with some girls last night and went overboard.. Hence me waking up at 3:30 in the afternoon
> 
> How about you brother Bluto? Did ye have a good'n?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a Rager! Noice. 

Yeah brother, pretty chilled few days. Looking forward to next week, being a short work week. I plan on getting twisted, as per usual... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah brother, pretty chilled few days. Looking forward to next week, being a short work week. I plan on getting twisted, as per usual...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Haha well we know the drill for Chi Delta Alpha.. party by day, party by night, and sleep whenever the hell you can't drink another drop  at least that's my take on it. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 18, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha well we know the drill for Chi Delta Alpha.. party by day, party by night, and sleep whenever the hell you can't drink another drop  at least that's my take on it.

Click to collapse



Sounds like my kind of life (Lyrics here if you need them);-


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha well we know the drill for Chi Delta Alpha.. party by day, party by night, and sleep whenever the hell you can't drink another drop  at least that's my take on it.
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got that right! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Sounds like my kind of life (Lyrics here if you need them);-

Click to collapse





*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Sounds like my kind of life (Lyrics here if you need them);-

Click to collapse



Haha hell yea :thumbup:







Apex_Strider said:


> You got that right!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Yes sir. I may be taking this Frat to a whole 'nother level lol but as part of the governing body of Chi Delta Alpha, I'm setting an example for all of our up and coming muffins  

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex, a question

What one gas to do to move from unofficial member to official one

Sent from my MB526


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha hell yea :thumbup:
> 
> Yes sir. I may be taking this Frat to a whole 'nother level lol but as part of the governing body of Chi Delta Alpha, I'm setting an example for all of our up and coming muffins
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Speaking of, we need to collaborate on each Pledge's 'task of trust'. Figured we should get each ones 'task' assigned in the next few days. That'll give each enough time to complete them. What say you, brother? Gtalk me some ideas... :beer::thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Speaking of, we need to collaborate on each Pledge's 'task of trust'. Figured we should get each ones 'task' assigned in the next few days. That'll give each enough time to complete them. What say you, brother? Gtalk me some ideas... :beer::thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I says... lez do it mane! Bout to gtalk it up lol

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I says... lez do it mane! Bout to gtalk it up lol
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kickass... :beer::thumbup::beer:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Apex, a question
> 
> What one gas to do to move from unofficial member to official one
> 
> Sent from my MB526

Click to collapse



I'll Gtalk you, with some help that's needed. PM me, I don't think I have your Gtalk ID, and we can go from there. Sound good?


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Added you to the Pledge's List...

Click to collapse



Appreciate it, sir


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Appreciate it, sir

Click to collapse



Don't mention it. 

Also, congrats. 


*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Don't mention it.
> 
> Also, congrats.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 feel free to Gtalk(see sig) me if you need to bounce some ideas off someone :highfive: I'm usually always available


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 19, 2012)

Me wanna pledge something


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Me wanna pledge something

Click to collapse



We've got ideas in the works for you muffins  

Get ready 



Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Me wanna pledge something

Click to collapse



You want the  whole pledge? Get your  changing the avatar and forum signature and you're in. You'll only be a day behind the others, and in the same pledge class ass eep2378! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Give this^^ guy a whiff of power and he goes all crazy.  Stupid foam is stupid.
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



So untrue. Ask any GigaTech member



Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> So untrue. Ask any GigaTech member
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T - ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Now, now. Let's not mix businesses with whatever it is  we call this thing. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Now, now. Let's not mix businesses with this awesomeness
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



FTFY 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Damn missing OT thanks button... :banghead:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn missing OT thanks button... :banghead:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



RIP OT thanks button



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Nov 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> RIP OT thanks button
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse





May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 19, 2012)

apex_strider said:


> damn missing ot thanks button... :banghead:
> 
> *brought to you by carl's jr.*

Click to collapse



why you miss me?! 
People used to call me ot thanks button. :d


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll Gtalk you, with some help that's needed. PM me, I don't think I have your Gtalk ID, and we can go from there. Sound good?

Click to collapse



Yes

Your PayPal email is your gtalk?

Sent from my MB526

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------

Apex check PM

Sent from my MB526


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey sirs/guys. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey sirs/guys.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



How's it hanging Eager Beaver? Had a beer yet? Take one anyway  :beer:

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How's it hanging Eager Beaver? Had a beer yet? Take one anyway  :beer:
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a wittle kid. I don't drink .

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 19, 2012)

Good morning suits Sirs and pledge brothers. Back to the joys of work today :banghead:

Any progress on our pledge tasks Sirs


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm a wittle kid. I don't drink .
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



 

Edit: didn't mean to leave you with just a face lol, still breaking these OC settings in. But for real? Lol  Ye be a young'n, eh? Nothing wrong with that bro. 

Have a Root Beer instead  

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

What's up brothers, pledges 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Good morning suits Sirs and pledge brothers. Back to the joys of work today :banghead:
> 
> Any progress on our pledge tasks Sirs

Click to collapse









And we've got ideas in the works for all you pledges/muffins. Soon to come fellas. Just you wait 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> What's up brothers, pledges
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Nothing much. Just drinking a cold one. How bout yourself, brother?

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> And we've got ideas in the works for all you pledges/muffins. Soon to come fellas. Just you wait
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh. Chilling as usual. You discussed tasks with Bluto too?

:screwy: They're gonna be awesome. At least awesome to watch



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh. Chilling as usual. You discussed tasks with Bluto too?
> 
> :screwy: They're gonna be awesome. At least awesome to watch
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yea I did lol. Shot some pretty interesting ideas his way. 

And yes, they will definitely be awesome to watch 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 19, 2012)

@Apex : Pledging requires changing my avatar, huh ? Hmmm...sorry  can't do that....this avatar is special to me


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 19, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Apex : Pledging requires changing my avatar, huh ? Hmmm...sorry  can't do that....this avatar is special to me

Click to collapse



YES. You gotta change your avatar!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Apex : Pledging requires changing my avatar, huh ? Hmmm...sorry  can't do that....this avatar is special to me

Click to collapse



Only for two weeks



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Edit: didn't mean to leave you with just a face lol, still breaking these OC settings in. But for real? Lol  Ye be a young'n, eh? Nothing wrong with that bro.
> 
> Have a Root Beer instead
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm a young'n . What root.beer should I have?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Yeah, I'm a young'n . What root.beer should I have?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



IBC Root Beer. Its the best 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> IBC Root Beer. Its the best
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try it .

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'll try it .
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Hellz yea. You gotta drink it while doing wall squats. Its the only way 

But seriously, it is the best root beer I've had. Been awhile since I've had one myself. But I'm 9 deep in a 24 pack at the moment so I don't think I'll be getting one tonight. Cha know what I'm sayin mane.. 

Here's to Chi Delta Alpha! :beer: 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2012)

Morning sirs 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 19, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Morning sirs
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Nice 'tar. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Hellz yea. You gotta drink it while doing wall squats. Its the only way
> 
> But seriously, it is the best root beer I've had. Been awhile since I've had one myself. But I'm 9 deep in a 24 pack at the moment so I don't think I'll be getting one tonight. Cha know what I'm sayin mane..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's see how far you can get before passing out .

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Let's see how far you can get before passing out .
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Haha 





I'm definitely on my level  and 9 More to go!

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee

---------- Post added at 04:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> View attachment 1493672
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Alright! You baked some cookies just for your brothers?? Why thank ye 

But I like a good strawberry danish myself 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all

* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Good morning muffins

Muffins, all I see is muffins. Muffins everywhere


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> Muffins, all I see is muffins. Muffins everywhere

Click to collapse



Question.

How can you switch sigs per thread.
You have one sig here and in the other threads other sig?

* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Question.
> 
> How can you switch sigs per thread.
> You have one sig here and in the other threads other sig?
> ...

Click to collapse



I just delete it from the app and rewrite it, the other Sig stays when I open a new window

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 19, 2012)

Howdy Sirs and muffins

Sent from my Pedo Muffin!??!?!?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those are Jaffa cakes 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Those are Jaffa cakes
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Haha well they look like some good cookies to my drunk ass 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 19, 2012)

Hows this 





Sent from my bored Muffin....


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 19, 2012)

O-M-G Muffin with egg *drool* :silly:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> O-M-G Muffin with egg *drool* :silly:

Click to collapse



And Bacon O.O


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep me updated. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 19, 2012)

Good morning, my brothers 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Good morning, my brothers
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Morning brother. 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 19, 2012)

Still waiting for ANY word from Google about my Nexus 4 order

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 19, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> View attachment 1493672

Click to collapse



Those aren't Jaffa Cakes.  This is a Jaffa Cake 






And if you think you like Jaffa Cakes then maybe you should try to beat the World Record


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Howdy Sirs and muffins
> 
> Sent from my Pedo Muffin!??!?!?

Click to collapse



Howdy -Grift-, 

Looks like you've chosen to pledge to Chi Delta Alpha. Excellent choice. However, this is a commitment to a group that you must have strong loyalties for, a great pride in, and a willingness to uphold the ideals and reputation of the fraternity. I trust you've reviewed the pledge requirements, and others of the governing body may not approve your muffiny avatar, I shall permit it. 

Also, to you and the other pledges, there is a fraternity constitution being written up, and I will pass along to QuantumFoam for review and subsequent posting. 

Your two week pledge period has begun. Good luck, and welcome, pledge! :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 19, 2012)

Can always change it  

Sent from le muffin running muffindows 10


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Can always change it
> 
> Sent from le muffin running muffindows 10

Click to collapse



Naah. I like it too

Psssssst: you forgot to call him Sir



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 19, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Still waiting for ANY word from Google about my Nexus 4 order
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



I can't even order it in Malaysia!!! 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 19, 2012)

Same in Singapore  When its finally available the price will be so much higher  
@Quantum 
K Sir  noted .


----------



## cascabel (Nov 19, 2012)

hiya muffin peeps. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 19, 2012)

Heeya peeps...Sorry I haven't been posting much..Been a bit busy and my messed up phone into helping much 
Apex,what's with the new constitution? 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 19, 2012)

Yo!
Anyway time for me to turn in == night.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 19, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Yo time for me to turn in == night.

Click to collapse



Night grift

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 19, 2012)

What's up, Prawesome, cas


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 19, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What's up, Prawesome, cas

Click to collapse



Good ..You?

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## cascabel (Nov 19, 2012)

hi eep. 
i'm good. how about you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## K.A. (Nov 19, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hi eep.
> i'm good. how about you?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Yo tomato..


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Heeya peeps...Sorry I haven't been posting much..Been a bit busy and my messed up phone into helping much
> Apex,what's with the new constitution?
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



No worries. I know how things can get -believe me! 

The Fraternity's constitution should he completed by end of the day. I'll see if QuantumFoam will post it at the 3rd post at the beginning of this thread. 

Making everything official. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No worries. I know how things can get -believe me!
> 
> The Fraternity's constitution should he completed by end of the day. I'll see if QuantumFoam will post it at the 3rd post at the beginning of this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does that mean we get an office? 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

That's why I reserved the third post 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ready to pledge..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ready to pledge..

Click to collapse



Signature?



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Nov 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Signature?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Blind much? 
"Muffin Generated post."


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Does that mean we get an office?
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



We shall see, it's all in the 'defining' stage right now. 




QuantumFoam said:


> That's why I reserved the third post
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Good man, good man! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 19, 2012)

hay king. nice avatar. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## K.A. (Nov 19, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hay king. nice avatar.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Had to pick one...


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ready to pledge..

Click to collapse



Got you added to the Pledge List... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## K.A. (Nov 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Got you added to the Pledge List...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



:good: nick sounds like an accented version of my name.. :silly::good:


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

King ACE said:


> :good: nick sounds like an accented version of my name.. :silly::good:

Click to collapse



Glad ya like it! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## K.A. (Nov 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Glad ya like it!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



:thanks:
Damn, that button is missed.. :crying:


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

So, allow me to clear something up. This fraternity wasn't created to be anything directly or indirectly related to this quote:



> "essentially everyone who feels left out by us (Gli Mafia), decided go form their own special group in protest?

Click to collapse



This thread was made for anyone who would like to be a part of the Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity, and has no affiliation, cause for retaliation, nor any discourse of any kind stemming from any members of Gli or ΧΔΑ, and is completely respectful of the Gli members, their thread, and their rules within their thread. 

I trust that in saying this, that there would be no cause for jeopardizing this thread, nor the Gli thread, and that any of each thread's respective members would extend a level of respect towards each other. 

There is no protest, no contest, no reason to start conflict. Hope that lets everyone know why we're here, and what we stand for. 

/peacekeeping speech 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

Not going to pledge but still gonna post


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Not going to pledge but still gonna post

Click to collapse



FUUUUUU 

* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 19, 2012)

trollface.jpg


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> trollface.jpg

Click to collapse



Fail troll



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Fail troll
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Trollface.trol trollface.avi

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 19, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Trollface.trol trollface.avi
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Sir, I come to pledge my pledge as a pledge! :silly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Keep me updated.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Haha man I fell out with 2 beers left.. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Sir, I come to pledge my pledge as a pledge! :silly:

Click to collapse



Got you added to the Pledge's List. Welcome aboard. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Evening apex, muffins and muffinetes 

Muffins, muffins everywhere.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Got you added to the Pledge's List. Welcome aboard.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Thankz!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening apex, muffins and muffinetes
> 
> Muffins, muffins everywhere.

Click to collapse



Evening jug. What up



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Evening jug. What up
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I'm good ta, you?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening apex, muffins and muffinetes
> 
> Muffins, muffins everywhere.

Click to collapse



Sup Q, jug, muffins? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 19, 2012)

Sup apex.

Long time no see 

* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2012)

Sup guys? Noticed a few new adds to the OP. Happy pledging muffins 

And welcome to the governing body 'Boon' 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 19, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Sir, I come to pledge my pledge as a pledge! :silly:

Click to collapse



Nice avatar 

Sent from my wife's muffin.....


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Nice avatar
> 
> Sent from my wife's muffin.....

Click to collapse



Nice signature, pledge! Is your wife's muffin also English? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 19, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Nice avatar
> 
> Sent from my wife's muffin.....

Click to collapse



Yours doesn't look too bad either... 

Morning, everyone out there in Europe and the US... its actually morning here in India too. 12.40 AM.


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Yours doesn't look too bad either...
> 
> Morning, everyone out there in Europe and the US... its actually morning here in India too. 12.40 AM.

Click to collapse



Morning? Just barely! 

It's only 1:15pm here in the States, and I'm already looking forward to sleep. Crazy weekend, wasn't any time for rest... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning? Just barely!
> 
> It's only 1:15pm here in the States, and I'm already looking forward to sleep. Crazy weekend, wasn't any time for rest...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



You had a crazy weekend?
I'm in the middle of finals in my last year at med-school...
Gave my medicine part 2 paper today... unwinding for now...
So I envy you that weekend. My definition of crazy is getting the question paper we got today...


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You had a crazy weekend?
> I'm in the middle of finals in my last year at med-school...
> Gave my medicine part 2 paper today... unwinding for now...
> So I envy you that weekend. My definition of crazy is getting the question paper we got today...

Click to collapse



Med school, eh? Nice! Sounds like a crazy amount of studying. I was never one for studying, so props go to you for working hard... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice signature, pledge! Is your wife's muffin also English?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Damn straight, it is!


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey people 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Med school, eh? Nice! Sounds like a crazy amount of studying. I was never one for studying, so props go to you for working hard...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Thanks... been lazing around a bit, though... need to get back to working hard...
Though now that the sh*t has hit the fan, it's getting crazy here... *sigh*

Watching Colbert mock the US political system. Fun.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2012)

HI GUYS SIRS 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 19, 2012)

What up, Tez!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What up, Tez!

Click to collapse



I dun moar backflips 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------

Notbump

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2012)

I never used a foam pit. I just do it on teh hard floor in a sports hall. 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Also :thanks:

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

Back flips, eh? I'm not sure what to think of all this energy... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2012)

Back flips is not one of the things I've done in a foam pit, in fact I've only ever done one thing in foam pits and most of you are far too young to know about those things. 

Run muffins,run. The muffin man cometh.


----------



## Apex (Nov 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Back flips is not one of the things I've done in a foam pit, in fact I've only ever done one thing in foam pits and most of you are far too young to know about those things.
> 
> Run muffins,run. The muffin man cometh.

Click to collapse



Foam pit? No, but yes on a Skee-Ball machine. 

Skee, Skee, Skee... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning Sirs and peeps  




DAFUQ


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh snap, guess who may have hacked the sprint hotspot for the gs3...  not a sure thing yet...  but I am tethering my friends gs3 and writing this post...  and that's not using a 3rd party app, this is with sprints hotspot app!!!!!

Edit- works with the evo lte also...  more testing to be done, still get about 6 errors when strting it, and it only works 25% of the time, but its better than I had before...

Sent from my muffin


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex, just noticed you have a [HELP THREAD] going. Excellent! The more the merrier. :good:


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Apex, just noticed you have a [HELP THREAD] going. Excellent! The more the merrier. :good:

Click to collapse



Yeah man, me and Axis team up to bust the n00biness out of these n00bs! It has taken off quite well, and in the A2 device forum, it's been a much needed sticky...


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Morning Sirs and peeps
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Evening, -Grift-! How's it hanging? Hopefully, you're not swinging your wood like that monkey...


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Oh snap, guess who may have hacked the sprint hotspot for the gs3...  not a sure thing yet...  but I am tethering my friends gs3 and writing this post...  and that's not using a 3rd party app, this is with sprints hotspot app!!!!!
> 
> Edit- works with the evo lte also...  more testing to be done, still get about 6 errors when strting it, and it only works 25% of the time, but its better than I had before...
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Nice work, Fastballs! I expect to see a thread soon of this work. Congrats! :highfive:


----------



## undercover (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man, me and Axis team up to bust the n00biness out of these n00bs! It has taken off quite well, and in the A2 device forum, it's been a much needed sticky...

Click to collapse



Have a look at mine two. Post no2 is crucial to pointing them to the info rather than spoon feeding. 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Evening, -Grift-! How's it hanging? Hopefully, you're not swinging your wood like that monkey...

Click to collapse



And if you are, for gods sake, be careful!  That's a lot of wood for one monkey!!!  How's everybody doing today?  Been learning smali the past few days, that would explain the absence...   smali is challenging, but fun!!! So, sirs, how is the "house" doing?  See its been kinda dead today, what gives???

Sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Nice work, Fastballs! I expect to see a thread soon of this work. Congrats! :highfive:

Click to collapse



Soon I hope....  I don't have the evo lte or the gs3 so testing has been a nuisance and slow...  but I think we may have gotten it! :thumbup:

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Have a look at mine two. Post no2 is crucial to pointing them to the info rather than spoon feeding.
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



I'll definitely take a gander. It's a nice feeling to help out where I can, and since our device forum had nothing of the sort, I went ahead and created one.I need to look over all my guides and help threads, as I know there is some edits that need to be made. They've been up for quite some time, and I need to make sure they're all up-to-date... 



flastnoles11 said:


> And if you are, for gods sake, be careful!  That's a lot of wood for one monkey!!!  How's everybody doing today?  Been learning smali the past few days, that would explain the absence...   smali is challenging, but fun!!! So, sirs, how is the "house" doing?  See its been kinda dead today, what gives???
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Doing great, man! But, very tired. This weekend wore me out. Too much fun and not enough rest. But, I can save the sleep for when I'm old and feeble, and in need of a nap every two hours. And yeah, the house has been quiet today, but that's not a bad thing. It is, after all, only Monday! I suspect it will pick back up soon. Making things official, with the addition of our Chapter's constitution, fraternity crest, and so forth. I've been busy with that and writing, and working today. But, it's always a party here, even if the other brothers are out doing stuff... 



flastnoles11 said:


> Soon I hope....  I don't have the evo lte or the gs3 so testing has been a nuisance and slow...  but I think we may have gotten it! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Dude, that's awesome! Now all you need to do is convince your friend to let you borrow his SGSIII for a while for further testing and tweaking...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll definitely take a gander. It's a nice feeling to help out where I can, and since our device forum had nothing of the sort, I went ahead and created one.I need to look over all my guides and help threads, as I know there is some edits that need to be made. They've been up for quite some time, and I need to make sure they're all up-to-date...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been trying...  since he got it... lol...  but I have 3 lines ready for upgrade at or within a week of black Friday, so I hope to have one soon!!!   And then its on!!!  Themes and mods galore!!!  Center clock has already been done, but I figured that out on my own, wonder what else has yet to be done on the gs3 yet...........
And I hear ya on the tired part...  spent 8 hours at the E.R. yesterday (thought I had a heart attack! But it wasn't that serious...  if interested pm me for details on the fun that was yesterday...)  No sleep today and a stay at home father, so no rest during the day unless my daughter says its ok... I feel ya man!
Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I have been trying...  since he got it... lol...  but I have 3 lines ready for upgrade at or within a week of black Friday, so I hope to have one soon!!!   And then its on!!!  Themes and mods galore!!!  Center clock has already been done, but I figured that out on my own, wonder what else has yet to be done on the gs3 yet...........
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Are you thinking of upgrading to an SGSIII? I personally freaking love mine! I also still have my MB865 Atrix 2 for some small dev projects and the occasional testing for others, and I have the HTC One S (I won it at the Big Android BBQ) but would love to sell it and take the money I get from it and put it toward a One X. I also think I may be getting an Asus TF300 (thanks QuantumFoam for the suggestion) for Christmas this year. I would like to have a nice tab, and that one looks pretty schweet for the price tag... :cyclops:


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Are you thinking of upgrading to an SGSIII? I personally freaking love mine! I also still have my MB865 Atrix 2 for some small dev projects and the occasional testing for others, and I have the HTC One S (I won it at the Big Android BBQ) but would love to sell it and take the money I get from it and put it toward a One X. I also think I may be getting an Asus TF300 (thanks QuantumFoam for the suggestion) for Christmas this year. I would like to have a nice tab, and that one looks pretty schweet for the price tag... :cyclops:

Click to collapse



If the ones had  amenu button I'd buy it from you 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> If the ones had  amenu button I'd buy it from you
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



This.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

The chances of me becoming a member are IMPOSSIBRUUUUUUUU!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The chances of me becoming a member are IMPOSSIBRUUUUUUUU!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You have no sense of adventure...


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The chances of me becoming a member are IMPOSSIBRUUUUUUUU!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know.

@apex yup. Take sup too much of the screen and is ugly

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

The chances of me being a member are IMPOSSIBRUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> I know.
> 
> @apex yup. Take sup too much of the screen and is ugly
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Doesn't bother me any. Wanna know why? 'Cause it was...







...free!


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> The chances of me being a member are IMPOSSIBRUUUUUUUU!

Click to collapse



Didn't you just say this?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

guess kc wanted to make sure we got the message. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> guess kc wanted to make sure we got the message.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I love hearing super cool stories...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Evening gentlemen. How is ye all doing on this drag ass monday? 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Didn't you just say this?

Click to collapse



My phone *****ed out on me 

I do have a sense of adventure, but there's other factors to consider...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Evening gentlemen. How is ye all doing on this drag ass monday?
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> My phone *****ed out on me
> 
> I do have a sense of adventure, but there's other factors to consider...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Weak... :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Weak... :silly:

Click to collapse



Weak?

Oh really?
I even made a list 

Here's why vvv


> Pledges will be expected to change your current avatar, or if you do not currently have an avatar uploaded, to this.
> 
> My profile pic is too awesome to change.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Weak... :silly:

Click to collapse



As in you're feeling weak? My bad lol, I'm kinda out of it at the moment. Need some coffee. Its always a party here as well, but man, I can't be doin that everyday  

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Weak?
> 
> Oh really?
> I even made a list
> ...

Click to collapse











Axis_Drummer said:


> As in you're feeling weak? My bad lol, I'm kinda out of it at the moment. Need some coffee. Its always a party here as well, but man, I can't be doin that everyday
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, that was in response to KC's post. He seems to think that he's far to cool to be a part of the house. I say fair enough. These muffin pledges are kicking serious ass in the awesome category. We'll just leave things at that... 

 I hear you with the whole not being able to keep up like we used to. I'm not that old, but damn if I don't feel it the next few days after raging on for a string of wild days/nights. Ah, to be in my 20's again...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nah, that was in response to KC's post. He seems to think that he's far to cool to be a part of the house. I say fair enough. These muffin pledges are kicking serious ass in the awesome category. We'll just leave things at that...
> 
> I hear you with the whole not being able to keep up like we used to. I'm not that old, but damn if I don't feel it the next few days after raging on for a string of wild days/nights. Ah, to be in my 20's again...

Click to collapse



Shoot I am in my 20's and I can't hang anymore...... 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nah, that was in response to KC's post. He seems to think that he's far to cool to be a part of the house. I say fair enough. These muffin pledges are kicking serious ass in the awesome category. We'll just leave things at that...
> 
> I hear you with the whole not being able to keep up like we used to. I'm not that old, but damn if I don't feel it the next few days after raging on for a string of wild days/nights. Ah, to be in my 20's again...

Click to collapse



Haha I know right, and once it catches back up to you, it slams you like a ton of bricks.. but when you think back on it, its worth it every time 

As for the pledges, I'm glad to see we have some awesome dudes. That's kickass :thumbup:    

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got my shipping tracking #, my Nexus 4 will arrive tomorrow :highfive:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Just got my shipping tracking #, my Nexus 4 will arrive tomorrow :highfive:

Click to collapse



Damn...I am only going to get it next year 
@KC,No one cares.jpg 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Damn...I am only going to get it next year
> @KC,No one cares.jpg
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



At least you're not clinging on to hopes of a cortex A15+powerVR Rogue phone...
I am. Looks like a long wait. 3-6 months.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon/night sirs. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Good morning/afternoon/night sirs.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



How's it going man?

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How's it going man?
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good, sir. You?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Good, sir. You?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Pretty good man. Just laughing my ass off watching Porky's. You ever seen it?

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Pretty good man. Just laughing my ass off watching Porky's. You ever seen it?
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



 You're missing out dude. You should watch the whole Porky's trilogy. You want to laugh uncontrollably, watch them lol. You'll be glad you did  

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You're missing out dude. You should watch the whole Porky's trilogy. You want to laugh uncontrollably, watch them lol. You'll be glad you did
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll give it a try .

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'll give it a try .
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



:thumbup: you won't regret it. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## K.A. (Nov 20, 2012)

What up folks? :laugh:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> What up folks? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Don't ask that, man...

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

I just woke up

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## K.A. (Nov 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Don't ask that, man...
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Don't ask that, man...
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TMI bro. TMI.


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> What up *F*OLKSWAGEN? :laugh:

Click to collapse



FTFY. 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

krushnam said:


> At least you're not clinging on to hopes of a cortex A15+powerVR Rogue phone...
> I am. Looks like a long wait. 3-6 months.

Click to collapse



Really? I am clinging to a ARMV6 800MHz phone

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## a.cid (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Really? I am clinging to a ARMV6 800MHz phone
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Make that 600 for me :beer:


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Make that 600 for me :beer:
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



Yeah same. But I got Jelly Bean 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> What up folks? :laugh:

Click to collapse



The sky? Just a wild guess. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The sky? Just a wild guess.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



No, the roof dude..

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks 

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Make that 600 for me :beer:
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



Let's all have some :beer: and whine about sh*tty phones 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

'I just woke up' was just a BTW guys..

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No, the roof dude..
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not if you're outside. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Not if you're outside.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



You still see roofs 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning muffins


Muffins, muffins.all I see is muffins........


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> 
> Muffins, muffins.all I see is muffins........

Click to collapse



Morning juggler

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> 
> Muffins, muffins.all I see is muffins........

Click to collapse






Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 20, 2012)

Armv6 600mhz here too 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Armv6 600mhz here too
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Asus TF300T?  you have two devices..

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 20, 2012)

Should be the Blade

Sent from me muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah the blade. OCed to 800Mhz though

My TF300T is a beast. 1.2Ghz OCed to 2Ghz



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 20, 2012)

2GHZ?!??!?!!?


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah the blade. OCed to 800Mhz though
> 
> My TF300T is a beast. 1.2Ghz OCed to 2Ghz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

morning/evening muffins.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah the blade. OCed to 800Mhz though
> 
> My TF300T is a beast. 1.2Ghz OCed to 2Ghz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mother of overclocking 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning/evening muffins.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Cas's phone : please reboot



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Cas's phone : please reboot
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



noooooo. get away. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning/evening muffins.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Mornivening!
(It's evening but I just woke up, so it's morning too)


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Mornivening!
> (It's evening but I just woke up, so it's morning too)

Click to collapse



Impossibruu

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You still see roofs
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



That's not necesarily true. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

G'morning / afternoon / evening brothers and muffins! How's everyone doing? 



*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello pledggies

* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

we should have a standard greeting since we're all on different timezones. like good morafterning. jk. 

and morning..err..godfather? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> That's not necesarily true.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



It is..Unless you go to the remote parts of the world







Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning / afternoon / evening brothers and muffins! How's everyone doing?
> 
> View attachment 1497116
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Hi






ppero196 said:


> Hello pledggies
> 
> * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse





This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> It is..Unless you go to the remote parts of the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still not true....

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> we should have a standard greeting since we're all on different timezones. like good morafterning. jk.
> 
> and morning..err..godfather?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



What about? Good Muffinday

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hello pledggies
> 
> * Coolest place on XDA *

Click to collapse



How goes it, ppero? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What about? Good Muffinday
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



good one. i vote yes. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Still not true....
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



We aren't playing true or false here.I have a higher rank than you which is why, I am right and you are wrong 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What about? Good Muffinday
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah, that would be appropriate for the pledges, during their pledge time. But, after that time, then what? I say anyone's timezone is acceptable. Nobody's right or wrong, everyone's cool. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> We aren't playing true or false here.I have a higher rank than you which is why, I am right and you are wrong
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



You're a sir   Sorry sir!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, that would be appropriate for the pledges, during their pledge time. But, after that time, then what? I say anyone's timezone is acceptable. Nobody's right or wrong, everyone's cool.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



y u so serious?  of course everyone's cool. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> y u so serious?  of course everyone's cool. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Me, serious? 







*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, that would be appropriate for the pledges, during their pledge time. But, after that time, then what? I say anyone's timezone is acceptable. Nobody's right or wrong, everyone's cool.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



What's our mascot?

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks 

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Me, serious?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep..Why so serious? *joker tone*

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What's our mascot?
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mascot? I dunno. Any suggestions, since we're still fleshing this fraternity out? Anyone? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 20, 2012)

Wish me good luck. :fingers-crossed: Physics exam tomorrow. Last subject of this week. 
Biology and Chemistry are coming next week. 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Mascot? I dunno. Any suggestions, since we're still fleshing this fraternity out? Anyone?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



How bout this? https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...wpykzRDNWfyD2TAJRKqgzwPNi9kHZc7N7B6m_uoOPoArQ

:highfive:

BTW, Nexus 4 arrived today. Too bad I'm working till 8pm


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

Oderoandroid..Stop spamming the Mafia thread 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Wish me good luck. :fingers-crossed: Physics exam tomorrow. Last subject of this week.
> Biology and Chemistry are coming next week.
> 
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck, Louie Louie! 





eep2378 said:


> How bout this? https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...wpykzRDNWfyD2TAJRKqgzwPNi9kHZc7N7B6m_uoOPoArQ
> 
> :highfive:

Click to collapse



Hmm... Perhaps something more edgy? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> How bout this? https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...wpykzRDNWfyD2TAJRKqgzwPNi9kHZc7N7B6m_uoOPoArQ
> 
> :highfive:
> 
> BTW, Nexus 4 arrived today. Too bad I'm working till 8pm

Click to collapse



Congrats..Too bad you have to work late though 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 20, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Wish me good luck. :fingers-crossed: Physics exam tomorrow. Last subject of this week.
> Biology and Chemistry are coming next week.
> 
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



goog luck, bro! I hated physics


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good luck, Louie Louie!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Thanks dude. 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

best of luck louie louie. :thumbup: physics is ok. i hate chem. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Wish me good luck. :fingers-crossed: Physics exam tomorrow. Last subject of this week.
> Biology and Chemistry are coming next week.
> 
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

so what..umm..traits/qualities are we looking for in a mascot?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> so what..umm..traits/qualities are we looking for in a mascot?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Ah, that is also an unknown. Might we bounce off some suggestions regarding that as well?


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, that is also an unknown. Might we bounce off some suggestions regarding that as well?

Click to collapse



Get oleto the fxck out of our thread.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yo sup innit blud (sirs  )

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> best of luck louie louie. :thumbup: physics is ok. i hate chem. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Yeah I hate chemistry but I love physics. Programming is teh best tho 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

Cya peeps...be back after some time 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, that is also an unknown. Might we bounce off some suggestions regarding that as well?

Click to collapse



Gtalk me if you wanna


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Gtalk me if you wanna

Click to collapse



me likee gtalk.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Cya peeps...be back after some time
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Bye sir.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

Best of luck to Lewis! :good:

I give my Obstetrics finals tomorrow... *eurgh*

Maybe our mascot can be Inspector Gadget... :laugh: he's quite an OT appreciating guy... and he's probably rooted.


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Get oleto the fxck out of our thread.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Meph, I'm way ahead of you kid. A nice PM would have been a better approach though. No need to be all hostile with me...


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meph, I'm way ahead of you kid. A nice PM would have been a better approach though. No need to be all hostile with me...

Click to collapse



^^^this

guys, anything we do (be it spamming, trolling, etc.) will reflect on apex if we're carrying the muffin sig/brand. so think about that before doing anything silly. i will lol though. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ^^^this
> 
> guys, anything we do (be it spamming, trolling, etc.) will reflect on apex if we're carrying the muffin sig/brand. so think about that before doing anything silly. i will lol though.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Dunno about you all but I'm not going to let Apex take all the blame for muffin's activities. I'll shoulder the responsibility too



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dunno about you all but I'm not going to let Apex take all the blame for muffin's activities. I'll shoulder the responsibility too
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Me too 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dunno about you all but I'm not going to let Apex take all the blame for muffin's activities. I'll shoulder the responsibility too
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



yes.

guys, please blame QF too. 

edit: add prawesome to the list.

2nd edit: what the hell, blame me too. but i'm not as nice as these other guys. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meph, I'm way ahead of you kid. A nice PM would have been a better approach though. No need to be all hostile with me...

Click to collapse



He's spamming our thread with random sxxt and talking abou this thread. I'm not pissed at you, but I am soooo beyond pissed at him.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> He's spamming our thread with random sxxt and talking abou this thread.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Jennifer, chill. We're handling it



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ^^^this
> 
> guys, anything we do (be it spamming, trolling, etc.) will reflect on apex if we're carrying the muffin sig/brand. so think about that before doing anything silly. i will lol though.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Thanks cascabel! And guys, (members/pledges) please refer to this post from yesterday: read here. Anyone who wishes to spam Gli or any other thread will be dealt with ultimately by me. I have discussed what's been going on with several others, and I have dealt with it accordingly. 

We are to be respectful of others, and not be a cause for any bad reputation stemming from other's actions that are a part of this House. Please, for the love of Jeebus, don't get yourself into trouble, or others. It's not worth it, nor do I find it acceptable behavior from those who are a part of the House.

Now, that said, let's continue on about our lives. I've got things covered...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meph, I'm way ahead of you kid. A nice PM would have been a better approach though. No need to be all hostile with me...

Click to collapse



Not a problem, he's been reported and will be dealt with when the mods get to it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Not a problem, he's been reported and will be dealt with when the mods get to it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Proto, you and I are friends (I hope), so please extend an apology on behalf of all of us, to the Gli. For the record, I had nothing to do with ode's stunt. He is being handled in a way I see fit. I do trust this is the last time anything of this nature has to be addressed...


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Jennifer, chill. We're handling it
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Jennifer is a little hostile towards noobs 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Jennifer is a little hostile towards noobs
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who's he to be that

And what apex said



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Proto, you and I are friends (I hope), so please extend an apology on behalf of all of us, to the Gli. For the record, I had nothing to do with ode's stunt. He is being handled in a way I see fit. I do trust this is the last time anything of this nature has to be addressed...

Click to collapse



I think werked has already posted in regards to that, I can see what I can do. I wouldn't hold you accountable for his actions, because then we'd be accountable for Meph's 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Not a problem, he's been reported and will be dealt with when the mods get to it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gli's thread: 4 star rated and discussing someone's dinner...

Our thread: 5 star rated and discussing mascots...

Gli are such badasses.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think werked has already posted in regards to that, I can see what I can do. I wouldn't hold you accountable for his actions, because then we'd be accountable for Meph's
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




krushnam said:


> Gli's thread: 4 star rated and discussing someone's dinner...
> 
> Our thread: 5 star rated and discussing mascots...
> 
> Gli are such badasses.

Click to collapse



We don't make people 5 star our thread...

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Gli's thread: 4 star rated and discussing someone's dinner...
> 
> Our thread: 5 star rated and discussing mascots...
> 
> Gli are such badasses.

Click to collapse



Did you see that food? It was pretty badass 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think werked has already posted in regards to that, I can see what I can do. I wouldn't hold you accountable for his actions, because then we'd be accountable for Meph's
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lmao. jennifer is well-known.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Did you see that food? It was pretty badass
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I do have to admit, the eggplant looked delicious!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lmao. jennifer is well-known.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Well known, but not well liked 
Let's change the topic here, I wouldn't want this thread going the same direction as the mafia a few weeks ago. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well known, but not well liked
> Let's change the topic here, I wouldn't want this thread going the same direction as the mafia a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






so where are them muffins?  looks like qf scared them away...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Well known, but not well liked
> Let's change the topic here, I wouldn't want this thread going the same direction as the mafia a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I heard stuff about a temp lock. What exactly happened?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I heard stuff about a temp lock. What exactly happened?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



let's not go there. 

so what's pur topic for tonight?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I heard stuff about a temp lock. What exactly happened?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



We've had numerous temp locks 
We just took the meph trolling a little too far and mtm stepped in. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> let's not go there.
> 
> so what's pur topic for tonight?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Crumpets.

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## a.cid (Nov 20, 2012)

Not meaning to necro an issie, but.......



cascabel said:


> ^^^this
> 
> guys, anything we do (be it spamming, trolling, etc.) will reflect on apex if we're carrying the muffin sig/brand. so think about that before doing anything silly. i will lol though.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse






QuantumFoam said:


> Dunno about you all but I'm not going to let Apex take all the blame for muffin's activities. I'll shoulder the responsibility too
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse






Prawesome said:


> Me too
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse





cascabel said:


> yes.
> 
> guys, please blame QF too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwwwwwwwww


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

cascabel said:


> let's not go there.
> 
> so what's pur topic for tonight?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Night? Just because you aren't posting in the mafia thread doesn't mean you get to abandon snowflake time 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Not meaning to necro an issie, but.......
> 
> Awwwwwwwwww
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Cute eh


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Night? Just because you aren't posting in the mafia thread doesn't mean you get to abandon snowflake time
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol. sorry about that. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm responsible that everyone calls Meph Jennifer.

 I called him once with that name, and the name stickied  

* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Night? Just because you aren't posting in the mafia thread doesn't mean you get to abandon snowflake time
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Sup bd?

* Coolest place on XDA *


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Hmmm...
looks like you scared all the muffins...


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry frat house. I just felt that people are too scared to write in the Gli Banana Mafia. I felt it was time somebody stood up to them. 



Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


>

Click to collapse



I love that I started something with that pic


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Sorry frat house. I just felt that people are too scared to write in the Gli Banana Mafia. I felt it was time somebody stood up to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



By spamming the fxck out of our thread and saying that this thread was better. Bullsxit. Stay out of our thread or we'll make sure you stay out of the site.

/rant

I'm out. Seeya apex.

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Sorry frat house. I just felt that people are too scared to write in the Gli Banana Mafia. I felt it was time somebody stood up to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Eh... scared? Why be scared... it's just that they ask us to respect their privacy (granted, it's a public thread) and most of us do so.
That's just my perspective. If they ask to be left alone, who cares, leave em alone.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> By spamming the fxck out of our thread and saying that this thread was better. Bullsxit. Stay out of our thread or we'll make sure you stay out of the site.
> 
> /rant
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When did I say that your thread was better?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> By spamming the fxck out of our thread and saying that this thread was better. Bullsxit. Stay out of our thread or we'll make sure you stay out of the site.
> 
> /rant
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now now, no getting angry...
Angry mafioso= bad mafioso.


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

*Great big long sigh*

Listen House, I'm not going to do this with everyone swinging their cyber-junk all over the place to argue about who's thread is better, who's more awesome, and so forth. This is not, nor should not be the motive behind anyone's wishing to join here. This is the last time I'm saying this: *Leave the Gli and its members alone.*

_If it continues, I will personally PM the mods and request this thread be wiped off the interwebz for good._ This is really causing an unwanted rift between myself, the members of Gli that (yes) I consider to be friends, and with you guys in here I consider as my friends. There's no need for childish banter between the two 'associations', and it's really starting to reflect poorly on myself, and on us as a whole. 

Please, again, last time, knock it off. If anyone has an issue, PM me for crying out loud, and I will take care of it. You'll get my attention faster and more effectively if you just message me any concerns.

Sheesh, I'm ready to start drinking already...


----------



## cascabel (Nov 20, 2012)

i'm almost done. you're late apex. 

here, have some to cool off. :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Great big long sigh*
> 
> Listen House, I'm not going to do this with everyone swinging their cyber-junk all over the place to argue about who's thread is better, who's more awesome, and so forth. This is not, nor should not be the motive behind anyone's wishing to join here. This is the last time I'm saying this: *Leave the Gli and its members alone.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's a little ribbing between friends?
No extreme idiocies though... and no fighting as such...
Coz we ain't in this frat/ pledging to the frat to fight...


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

krushnam said:


> What's a little ribbing between friends?
> No extreme idiocies though... and no fighting as such...
> Coz we ain't in this frat/ pledging to the frat to fight...

Click to collapse



That last line is exactly my sentiments. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That last line is exactly my sentiments.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Evening apex, how's you. You sound a little frustrated. And I really don't think there's a need to ask for this thread to be taken down. Ok so you've a runaway muffin that has got a few peoples backs up. That's why a bakers dozen is 13 because one always goes bad on the oven...

Run muffins,run...the muffin man cometh.....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening apex, how's you. You sound a little frustrated. And I really don't think there's a need to ask for this thread to be taken down. Ok so you've a runaway muffin that has got a few peoples backs up. That's why a bakers dozen is 13 because one always goes bad on the oven...
> 
> Run muffins,run...the muffin man cometh.....

Click to collapse



This


Chill Apex. Odetoabdroid and his actions aren't your fault



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening apex, how's you. You sound a little frustrated. And I really don't think there's a need to ask for this thread to be taken down. Ok so you've a runaway muffin that has got a few peoples backs up. That's why a bakers dozen is 13 because one always goes bad on the oven...
> 
> Run muffins,run...the muffin man cometh.....

Click to collapse



You sir are right.
Thanks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> This
> 
> 
> Chill Apex. Odetoabdroid and his actions aren't your fault
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got it settled guys. Ode and I are good -he made amends, and we shall press on and not look back. Sorry for the frustration. My dog ate glass Christmas tree ornaments, neighbor kids had to have a stern 'talking to' from me, the neighbor and I had some words, my house is a wreck, I am supposed to go into work today and no wanna, and I just got a bit overwhelmed. 

So, things are cool now...


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening apex, how's you. You sound a little frustrated. And I really don't think there's a need to ask for this thread to be taken down. Ok so you've a runaway muffin that has got a few peoples backs up. That's why a bakers dozen is 13 because one always goes bad on the oven...

Click to collapse



I've been on the road all day and this is what happens to the frat house while I'm gone? 

Sheesh Sirs and fellow Muffins - just send the imbecile up in front of the Principle and have him kicked out of college, or us Muffins will have to use house-rules to protect our own


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the wishes, I appreciated them. 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

How's the dog, hope he's alright. And you might find a bit of time at work enough to just chill a bit away from the stress of every day sh¿t . Hope the words with the nervous doesn't turn into an issue, nothing good can come of bad feelings with neighbors at this time of year especially


Muffins, muffins everywhere...


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I've been on the road all day and this is what happens to the frat house while I'm gone?
> 
> Sheesh Sirs and fellow Muffins - just send the imbecile up in front of the Principle and have him kicked out of college, or us Muffins will have to use house-rules to protect our own

Click to collapse



It's all good now. Order has been restored, and everyone is chilled out.

On the road? Where ya been?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I've got it settled guys. Ode and I are good -he made amends, and we shall press on and not look back. Sorry for the frustration. My dog ate glass Christmas tree ornaments, neighbor kids had to have a stern 'talking to' from me, the neighbor and I had some words, my house is a wreck, I am supposed to go into work today and no wanna, and I just got a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> So, things are cool now...

Click to collapse



You need some time to chill. Take some rest man



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How's the dog, hope he's alright. And you might find a bit of time at work enough to just chill a bit away from the stress of every day sh¿t . Hope the words with the nervous doesn't turn into an issue, nothing good can come of bad feelings with neighbors at this time of year especially
> 
> 
> Muffins, muffins everywhere...

Click to collapse



Thanks jugg, I think Bruno will be alright. He is, after all, part goat/part Husky. 

The neighbor and I are fine, he's just a fussy one. Things have settled down around here for now. The holiday season is always a stressful asskicker...


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I've got it settled guys. Ode and I are good -he made amends, and we shall press on and not look back. Sorry for the frustration. My dog ate glass Christmas tree ornaments, neighbor kids had to have a stern 'talking to' from me, the neighbor and I had some words, my house is a wreck, I am supposed to go into work today and no wanna, and I just got a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> So, things are cool now...

Click to collapse



Ah, the burdens of homeownership and parenthood...
I still live in a hostel! If your neighbour don't burn the place up, or shake the walls and floors with his music, we say nothing.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's all good now. Order has been restored, and everyone is chilled out.
> 
> On the road? Where ya been?

Click to collapse



Glad to see that stuff is all sorted now.

Just been driving around for work - Bristol and Bath area.  Tomorrow I'm off to the land where men wear wellies and the sheep are always scared, then Thursday off to London.  Quite a bit of driving especially as my colleague has torn the rotator-cuff in his shoulder and can't drive 

Thankfully I prefer being on the road to being stuck in the office.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> He's spamming our thread with random sxxt and talking abou this thread. I'm not pissed at you, but I am soooo beyond pissed at him.
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Quit crying meph, its an internet forum, he can post wherever he wants...  don't like it, hit that report button, but I don't think you'll get the reply from the mods you like considering its an OT thread...  now quit crying and get back to your mafia buddies...

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ah, the burdens of homeownership and parenthood...
> I still live in a hostel! If your neighbour don't burn the place up, or shake the walls and floors with his music, we say nothing.

Click to collapse



Sounds like my kinda livin'! I used to live in Yellowstone National Park here in the States (for two years) in a dormitory. If you weren't caught smoking, or weren't a part of the initial party before the Park opens to the public by getting drunk and tossing all the furniture into the river, you were pretty much guaranteed a place to live for the season. Good times, I miss 'em...



SimonTS said:


> Glad to see that stuff is all sorted now.
> 
> Just been driving around for work - Bristol and Bath area.  Tomorrow I'm off to the land where men wear wellies and the sheep are always scared, then Thursday off to London.  Quite a bit of driving especially as my colleague has torn the rotator-cuff in his shoulder and can't drive
> 
> Thankfully I prefer being on the road to being stuck in the office.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's always good to get away from the office. I travel frequently for my job, and have been to every State in the US -expect Hawaii (can't exactly drive there) or Alaska (don't even want to make that drive). Plus, there's way too much estrogen in the office. Oh, and I cuss too much to be stuck in my office all day long. It's considered a "distraction"... :silly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sounds like my kinda livin'! I used to live in Yellowstone National Park here in the States (for two years) in a dormitory. If you weren't caught smoking, or weren't a part of the initial party before the Park opens to the public by getting drunk and tossing all the furniture into the river, you were pretty much guaranteed a place to live for the season. Good times, I miss 'em...

Click to collapse



Yellowstone must've been sweet!
Went there when I was 12 or so... still remember those giant sequoias... beautiful.

My most vivid memories of that leg of the trip are sequoias and the idiotic German guy who peeled bananas downside up and ate the tiny brown stem part....
And our tour guide, who asked for tips in 7 languages pretty much every time the bus stopped somewhere. 
Good times.


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Yellowstone must've been sweet!
> Went there when I was 12 or so... still remember those giant sequoias... beautiful.
> 
> My most vivid memories of that leg of the trip are sequoias and the idiotic German guy who peeled bananas downside up and ate the tiny brown stem part....
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, Yellowstone was awesome. I worked there, like I mentioned, for two years back when I was (ahem) 17 years old. I still recall the "buffalo jams" (instead of traffic jams) on the roadways, and the tourons (hybrid name for "tourist" and moron") asking how Old Faithful works. We told them it was controlled via radio control from space. Most of them believed us...


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, Yellowstone was awesome. I worked there, like I mentioned, for two years back when I was (ahem) 17 years old. I still recall the "buffalo jams" (instead of traffic jams) on the roadways, and the tourons (hybrid name for "tourist" and moron") asking how Old Faithful works. We told them it was controlled via radio control from space. Most of them believed us...

Click to collapse



Trolling IRL
>Trolling on XDA

Natural progression


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Morning guys. How's everyone doing? Seems I missed some action going on.. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning guys. How's everyone doing? Seems I missed some action going on..
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its 18:52

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Its 18:52
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Yea its almost 2pm here, but this is my morning time today. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea its almost 2pm here, but this is my morning time today.
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You get up that early on a monday? 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning guys. How's everyone doing? Seems I missed some action going on..
> 
> Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Axis! How's it hanging, brother? 

Yeah, bit of excitement earlier, but it's all sorted out and good now... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got a ROM update. First I've flashes in ages. Way faster now 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> You get up that early on a monday?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Lol well, honestly, I'm usually not up until maybe 3 or 4 in the afternoon lol. So this is kind of early for me 







Apex_Strider said:


> Hey Axis! How's it hanging, brother?
> 
> Yeah, bit of excitement earlier, but it's all sorted out and good now...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Man I'm finally feeling a bit more energized lol. Needed that early sleep last night. How've you been brother?

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Just got a ROM update. First I've flashes in ages. Way faster now
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



What ROM are you on? 





Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol well, honestly, I'm usually not up until maybe 3 or 4 in the afternoon lol. So this is kind of early for me
> 
> Man I'm finally feeling a bit more energized lol. Needed that early sleep last night. How've you been brother?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good! I slept early last night also, and didn't wake up until 7:00am (yeah, that's 'sleeping in' to me). Headed to work now, gotta go put out some fires... :banghead:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yo apex.

Long time no see

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What ROM are you on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CM10 but I have an armv6 phone and jelly bean is for armv7 so its very lucky to have a soon to be fully working CM10 port  its been very difficult for the devs to get this even to boot and then there's OMX driver issues so they had to be ported too and its almost perfect now 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Yo apex.
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hey brother! Long time indeed! 

I was trying to get a message put together for everyone with some possible fraternity crest emblems, and have a vote. But, got called in to the job. 

Tonight I should have it together. We're becoming more and more official... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 20, 2012)

Facepalm.psd 
It's 3:14am here. 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm good! I slept early last night also, and didn't wake up until 7:00am (yeah, that's 'sleeping in' to me). Headed to work now, gotta go put out some fires... :banghead:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Hell yea I hear you man. I've got quite a few things to do today. Hopefully it doesn't consume my whole day lol 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> CM10 but I have an armv6 phone and jelly bean is for armv7 so its very lucky to have a soon to be fully working CM10 port  its been very difficult for the devs to get this even to boot and then there's OMX driver issues so they had to be ported too and its almost perfect now
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Yeah, CM10 is *****in' for sure. We have a couple of ports for the Atrix 2, and I'm running that. Was running CM10 on my SGSIII for a long while, but recently switched to Slim Bean. It's a nice one too -sure beats the stuffin' out of TouchWiz... 







LewisGauss said:


> Facepalm.psd
> It's 3:14am here.
> 
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude! Y U UP SO LATE? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 20, 2012)

Can I take part?

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 20, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Can I take part?
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*

Click to collapse



Read the Op, my friend


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Can I take part?
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*

Click to collapse



As in, you want to become a pledge? 

Absolutely! The more the merrier. Just read the pledge requirements in the OP, and once you've made the commitment to pledge, I will add you to the list... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Can I take part?
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*

Click to collapse



Sure biatch

Sent from my Balls of Steel

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

Also werked said that she might get here.

First female in fraternity. 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Also werked said that she might get here.
> 
> First female in fraternity.
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse






*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> As in, you want to become a pledge?
> 
> Absolutely! The more the merrier. Just read the pledge requirements in the OP, and once you've made the commitment to pledge, I will add you to the list...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Ok, sir, I think I've done the req, how do I commit?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 20, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Facepalm.psd
> It's 3:14am here.
> 
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Another PSD user 



Hi figh brotha



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Ok, sir, I think I've done the req, how do I commit?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Look like you've already made your pledge commitment, I'll get you added... 

Welcome aboard, Future brother! :thumbup::beer:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look like you've already made your pledge commitment, I'll get you added...
> 
> Welcome aboard, Future brother! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Add me to the full list >_>

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Add me to the full list >_>
> 
> Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse








*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Add me to the full list >_>

Click to collapse



Come and join us Muffins pledges by changing your Avatar and sig then


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Youseewhatididtheredidya?

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------




SimonTS said:


> Come and join us Muffins pledges by changing your Avatar and sig then

Click to collapse



Muffins are gay. Cupcakes are more manly >_> 

Sent from my ??? using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 20, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Muffins are gay. Cupcakes are more manly >_>

Click to collapse


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look like you've already made your pledge commitment, I'll get you added...
> 
> Welcome aboard, Future brother! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Yay

Sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

Let's judge this muffin vs. Cupcake, we are on xda, android 1.5 was cupcake, therefore cupcake wins

Sent from my muffin


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 20, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Let's judge this muffin vs. Cupcake, we are on xda, android 1.5 was cupcake, therefore cupcake wins

Click to collapse



How can you say that? Give it another 18 months and we'll all be rocking "Marshmallow Muffin" on our Droids :laugh:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Let's judge this muffin vs. Cupcake, we are on xda, android 1.5 was cupcake, therefore cupcake wins
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Cupcakes have too much icing and not enough solids for brains  ergo muffins win! 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




SimonTS said:


> How can you say that? Give it another 18 months and we'll all be rocking "Marshmallow Muffin" on our Droids :laugh:

Click to collapse



Awesome. I like your thinking :thumbup:

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cupcake?

http://www.ihascupquake.com

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 20, 2012)

Do we really have to do that stuff? lol 
I mean.. It'll probably just get closed anyway... 
Specially if anything meaningful comes of it! ....


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Do we really have to do that stuff? lol
> I mean.. It'll probably just get closed anyway...
> Specially if anything meaningful comes of it! ....

Click to collapse



Thiswillnotbeclosednowleave.avi.jpgsauce.com

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Do we really have to do that stuff? lol
> I mean.. It'll probably just get closed anyway...
> Specially if anything meaningful comes of it! ....

Click to collapse



Aw, c'mon! It's only for two weeks, and helps spread the word to others throughout xda. Why would we get locked up? We're not breaking any rules, in fact I've gone to great lengths to keep a peaceful and respectable thread. Rasa, you know you wanna... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Thiswillnotbeclosednowleave.avi.jpgsauce.com
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Rasa's cool, I invited him here... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 20, 2012)

Why aren't you working apex?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why aren't you working apex?

Click to collapse



Hopefully he is far too busy coming up with the challenges for us poor, lowly, muffinny pledges to fufil to actually be doing any real work :silly:


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why aren't you working apex?
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse





I snuck out early! 




SimonTS said:


> Hopefully he is far too busy coming up with the challenges for us poor, lowly, muffinny pledges to fufil to actually be doing any real work :silly:

Click to collapse



Soon to come, soon to come... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Rasa's cool, I invited him here...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Why is he disrespecting our frat house then? (Sir  )

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Why is he disrespecting our frat house then? (Sir  )
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



He hasn't been debriefed. I'm going to fill him in, not to worry... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What's up, Shahrukhraza? 

How's it hangin'? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's up, Shahrukhraza?
> 
> How's it hangin'?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Lol you could call me shah or something... Shahrukhraza just sounds waayy too funny lol


Nothing much ...just bored out of my mind 

So... How's the group going? You guys have any way that you are keeping track of the pledges? Or you just keep em coming 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol you could call me shah or something... Shahrukhraza just sounds waayy too funny lol
> 
> 
> Nothing much ...just bored out of my mind
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't want people to call you that why did you make it your username? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol you could call me shah or something... Shahrukhraza just sounds waayy too funny lol
> 
> 
> Nothing much ...just bored out of my mind
> ...

Click to collapse



What up, Shah?


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Aw, c'mon! It's only for two weeks, and helps spread the word to others throughout xda. Why would we get locked up? We're not breaking any rules, in fact I've gone to great lengths to keep a peaceful and respectable thread.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I don't know, why did our other 'hang out' get locked up [ or vanish]? lol 
Did we break any rules there? 



> Rasa, you know you wanna...

Click to collapse



 kinda do.... lol  




> Originally Posted by Tezlastorme
> Thiswillnotbeclosednowleave.avi.jpgsauce.com
> 
> Originally Posted byApex_Strider
> Rasa's cool, I invited him here...

Click to collapse



lol, thanks bro. :highfive:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> If you don't want people to call you that why did you make it your username?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I dunno... I just came here to take my galaxy player out of its boot loop (which I called a brick at that time  ) but then I got addicted...  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> What up, Shah?

Click to collapse



Sup eep? Cool looking avatar you got there :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> I don't know, why did our other 'hang out' get locked up [ or vanish]? lol
> Did we break any rules there?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure we did break quite a few. Let's not go there though. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I dunno... I just came here to take my galaxy player out of its boot loop (which I called a brick at that time  ) but then I got addicted...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much. Almost done with work so I can get home and play with my Nexus 4 that was delivered this morning :highfive:


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> I don't know, why did our other 'hang out' get locked up [ or vanish]? lol
> Did we break any rules there?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG....RASA....*faints*


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol you could call me shah or something... Shahrukhraza just sounds waayy too funny lol
> 
> Nothing much ...just bored out of my mind
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, read the OP. We have a Pledge List. Pledge period is for two weeks, and once a pledge makes his decision to join, I update with the pledge date. It's pretty scientific, as you can see... 



Rasa11 said:


> I don't know, why did our other 'hang out' get locked up [ or vanish]? lol
> Did we break any rules there?
> 
> kinda do.... lol
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm about to send you a PM, Rasa! Where the hell have you been, by the way? 



eep2378 said:


> Not much. Almost done with work so I can get home and play with my Nexus 4 that was delivered this morning :highfive:

Click to collapse



Lucky duck...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, read the OP. We have a Pledge List. Pledge period is for two weeks, and once a pledge makes his decision to join, I update with the pledge date. It's pretty scientific, as you can see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah I see... Lol pretty interesting rules :beer:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------




Rasa11 said:


> I don't know, why did our other 'hang out' get locked up [ or vanish]? lol
> Did we break any rules there?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OH MY GODD... Rasa is back!! Where have you been... After the confessions thread... Erm... Died out you were never to be seen! Where'd you go!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Oh yeah I see... Lol pretty interesting rules :beer:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, all in good fun. These pledges are awesome. And the governing body is working up some more awesome things soon to come... 



shahrukhraza said:


> OH MY GODD... Rasa is back!! Where have you been... After the confessions thread... Erm... Died out you were never to be seen! Where'd you go!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I found him, resurrected him, and now he's back! Just kidding. Seriously, Rasa, where ya been hiding out? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

Tapatalk has HD app now. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, all in good fun. These pledges are awesome. And the governing body is working up some more awesome things soon to come...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea... It looks pretty interesting... I'll be there for the updates 



And yes I really wanna find that out... He was so active in the confessions thread and then suddenly he's gone! It was actually pretty weird 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Tapatalk has HD app now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



O.O what HD letter and text?!??!


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Tapatalk has HD app now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse













shahrukhraza said:


> Yea... It looks pretty interesting... I'll be there for the updates
> 
> And yes I really wanna find that out... He was so active in the confessions thread and then suddenly he's gone! It was actually pretty weird
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think it's referred to nowadays as, "the defunct unmentionable tgread"... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think it's referred to nowadays as, "the defunct unmentionable tgread"...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse








*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think it's referred to nowadays as, "the defunct unmentionable tgread"...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Lol ya... Had to think twice about what to type it as but I'm like whatever... I'll just do it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok guys time to play! If you don't hear from me you'll know why 

Sent from The Honey Badger's muffin shop....


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Ok guys time to play! If you don't hear from me you'll know why
> 
> Sent from The Honey Badger's muffin shop....

Click to collapse



Fffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu!

Me want!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 21, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Ok guys time to play! If you don't hear from me you'll know why
> 
> Sent from The Honey Badger's muffin shop....

Click to collapse



Gimme some of that goodness!!!:banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 21, 2012)

werked said:


> OMG....RASA....*faints*

Click to collapse



Werked! Sup girly!? lol 
Good to see you! :highfive:  Hug! <3 



> shahrukhraza~OH MY GODD... Rasa is back!! Where have you been... After the confessions thread... Erm... Died out you were never to be seen! Where'd you go!?

Click to collapse



haha, Hey man! Good to see ya, 
I've mostly just been popping in to answer PM's or see if there's any cool new themes/setups around. 
I got the feeling that my android 'newbness' was unappreciated so I tried to chill. lol  :highfive:



> Apex_Strider~ I found him, resurrected him, and now he's back! Just kidding. Seriously, Rasa, where ya been hiding out?

Click to collapse



heh,  Thanks for the contact man, 
I been around, in the space between cyberspaces..
mostly just doing Linux and art stuffs. 
Just keeping quiet I guess. :silly:
Hiking lots of mountains lately to... trying to get in some good excercise before hibernation time. 
Even though i havent much to add here.. I missed you guys/girls. lol  

What you guys been up to?
Life being kind? 
Hope so. :highfive:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 21, 2012)

rasa11 said:


> werked! Sup girly!? Lol :d
> good to see you! :highfive:  Hug! <3
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



rasaaaa i missed ya :d !!!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 21, 2012)

Morning everyone. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 21, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> rasaaaa i missed ya :d !!!!

Click to collapse



Missed you to bro! Thanks!   :highfive:


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 21, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Afternoon mate


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 21, 2012)

Good morning Sirs and Muffins/Muffinettes.

It's pi$$ing it down here and I just want to hide back under my duvet

Iamnotaduck.jpg


----------



## a.cid (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey, rasa!


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 21, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Afternoon mate

Click to collapse



Yeehaw!

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Ok guys time to play! If you don't hear from me you'll know why
> 
> Sent from The Honey Badger's muffin shop....

Click to collapse



Dayum! Did you get it from the Play Store?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

hey rasa. missed you man. good thing apex finally found you. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Long time Rasa, welcome back

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## K.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

Good afternoon, folks..


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 21, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Good afternoon, folks..

Click to collapse



*sirs

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## K.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> *sirs
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



http://phandroid.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/*****-please.jpeg


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 21, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> *sirs
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



:thanks:



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Do we really have to do that stuff? lol
> I mean.. It'll probably just get closed anyway...
> Specially if anything meaningful comes of it! ....

Click to collapse



Morning, frat!
Do what?


Obstetrics sucks donkey balls.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 21, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Morning, frat!
> Do what?
> 
> 
> Obstetrics sucks donkey balls.

Click to collapse



I think he meant the pledge requirements.

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 21, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Morning, frat!
> Do what?
> 
> 
> Obstetrics sucks donkey balls.

Click to collapse



Mornin'

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Ras(though I have no idea who u r) 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks 

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

And...Afternoon people 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi Ras(though I have no idea who u r)
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ditto.
Hi Ras.
I too have no idea who you are.

So howz everyone feelin this gloomy Wednesday morning/evening? (I assume no one has night )


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Afternoon muffins



Muffins, muffins everywhere


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

G'morning brothers and muffins! Last day of work before Thanksgrubbin'! Gotta go consult with a local art collector, here in Dallas, which means with this particular gentleman I always get a nice gratuity. Holiday tip is usually a hundred bucks or so. Not bad... 

How's everything with everyone? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'morning brothers and muffins! Last day of work before Thanksgrubbin'! Gotta go consult with a local art collector, here in Dallas, which means with this particular gentleman I always get a nice gratuity. Holiday tip is usually a hundred bucks or so. Not bad...
> 
> How's everything with everyone?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Nothing with anyone 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing with anyone
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



I'll take that as good news then. :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 21, 2012)

What up my brothers!? Stayed up way too late playing with my N4


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What up my brothers!? Stayed up way too late playing with my N4

Click to collapse



I'd have done the same. How is it, nothing short of Badass, right? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What up my brothers!? Stayed up way too late playing with my N4

Click to collapse



PICS! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'd have done the same. How is it, nothing short of Badass, right?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Yeah it's pretty sweet!  unlocked and rooted ready to go. Waiting for a solid custom kernel as the battery life is not the best on stock. Franco is currently working on one so should be all set


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Yeah it's pretty sweet!  unlocked and rooted ready to go. Waiting for a solid custom kernel as the battery life is not the best on stock. Franco is currently working on one so should be all set

Click to collapse



Performance? 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 21, 2012)

Quick settings, about phone: 



Sent from The Honey Badger's muffin shop....


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Performance?
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



It's a little early to tell but everything is really snappy. Very smooth getting in and out of menus etc.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> It's a little early to tell but everything is really snappy. Very smooth getting in and out of menus etc.

Click to collapse



I.am.jealous 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> It's a little early to tell but everything is really snappy. Very smooth getting in and out of menus etc.

Click to collapse



Oho oho nice...
MOAR PICS!!!

BTW following u on Twitter...

I am obstetrically dyslexic.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

morning/evening muffins and non-muffins. lol.

how's everyone?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning/evening muffins and non-muffins. lol.
> 
> how's everyone?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse





krushnam said:


> I am obstetrically dyslexic.

Click to collapse




Your answer.

BTW I suggest  we say 'Good mevening' or 'Good morneve' from now on. 

I favour morneve personally.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Your answer.
> 
> BTW I suggest  we say 'Good mevening' or 'Good morneve' from now on.

Click to collapse



lol. try suggesting that to apex or qf.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. try suggesting that to apex or qf.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



And... done! Did that.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

This thread is so slow 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 21, 2012)

krushnam said:


> And... done! Did that.

Click to collapse



No you didn't



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> This thread is so slow
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



now he shows up. 

where.have.you.been.prawn?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No you didn't
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Only apex... forgot u... my bad. 
I recant.
Doing now.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> now he shows up.
> 
> where.have.you.been.prawn?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Been kinda busy  but I have holidays for the next 3 days so I should be active more..

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 21, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> It's a little early to tell but everything is really snappy. Very smooth getting in and out of menus etc.

Click to collapse



Good to hear


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Been kinda busy  but I have holidays for the next 3 days so I should be active more..
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



school? well, good to hear you'll be more active. i expect this thread to be livelier starting tomorrow. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Good to hear

Click to collapse



New muffin?!??
Or crusty old biscotti?
Nevertheless,

Ahoy there! Krushna here.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 21, 2012)

I like morneve



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I like morneve
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



'Morneve 'tis... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## K.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Been kinda busy  but I have holidays for the next 3 days so I should be active more..
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



I have holidays for 4 months.. :laugh:


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I have holidays for 4 months.. :laugh:

Click to collapse



they kicked you out again? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

Test


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Test

Click to collapse



> vBulletin Message
krushnam, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Please Read: New members (those with fewer than 10 posts) are not permitted to post to development-related forums. The developer forums are intended for experienced users and developers to discuss ways to improve technical aspects related to ROMs and Software. While you may be an expert, we ask ALL users to avoid posting questions about using or installing ROMs and software in the Development Forums. To encourage this new Users can read but not post in these forums.

To ask Questions about developing your device, installing ROMs, software and themes you must go to the Q&A or General Forum.

Remember, your question has very likely been asked already, so please search before posting.

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.




WHYYYY??????


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

krushnam said:


> > vBulletin Message
> krushnam, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just testing something. Don't fret.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 21, 2012)

I can see it 
Drive!


This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Just testing something. Don't fret.

Click to collapse



i can see it fine. what are you testingm

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Nov 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> they kicked you out again?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Finished school, that's why..


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey guys

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

How do, everydude! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I can see it
> Drive!
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



What did you see? 



cascabel said:


> i can see it fine. what are you testingm
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just seeing if I can link a thanks meter to a post.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this thread closely...


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Ok mister monitor lizard  
I didunt do nuffin.


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ok mister monitor lizard
> I didunt do muffin.

Click to collapse



FTFY 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mongabay.com this thread?

DFAQ? :silly:


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no worries. we're not out to make any kind of trouble. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



That too.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 21, 2012)

I also found this video which reflects the true real sentiment of the OT community towards this thread,,, almost teared up watching it :crying:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3ZAGBL6UBA


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I also found this video which reflects the true real sentiment of the OT community towards this thread,,, almost teared up watching it :crying:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3ZAGBL6UBA

Click to collapse



Oh you troll...


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> no worries. we're not out to make any kind of trouble.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



*^^^This^^^*

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2012)

[Jackie Chiles] This thread... it's irreverent... ridiculous... and full of debauchery[/Jackie Chiles]





I want in. I guess it's time to change my avatar.

Sent from my muffin.


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I also found this video which reflects the true real sentiment of the OT community towards this thread,,, almost teared up watching it :crying:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3ZAGBL6UBA

Click to collapse



I think this one is reflects it better.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> [Jackie Chiles] This thread... it's irreverent... ridiculous... and full of debauchery[/Jackie Chiles]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're more than welcome here! Also, long time no see. 

I'll add you to the Pledge List once you've chosen an acceptable muffin... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're more than welcome here! Also, long time no see.
> 
> I'll add you to the Pledge List once you've chosen an acceptable muffin...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



he already did.  welcome mr.jriot. 
now where is guyinthecorner and roofrider? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was working locally with the Registrar of Voters office in logistics, lots of post-election work.  Driving all over San Bernardino county, the largest in the nation. Many 3 1/2 each way trips. Now that that ended, I'm back abusing unemployment.

Sent from my muffin.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 21, 2012)

SOMEONE GET ME AN INGRESS CODE 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

cascabel said:


> he already did.  welcome mr.jriot.
> now where is guyinthecorner and roofrider?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah, I see that now! Updating shortly. 

I PM'd roofrider, but not guy. I'll need to send the word around a bit more... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2012)

You know... I wonder... since I'm unemployed, I can probably get away with a 24/7 toga party. That would make potential job interviews awkward, but it might be worth it.

Sent from my muffin.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey sirs and muffinators. Sorry I haven't been that busy on the thread. I've been busy with other things.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> You know... I wonder... since I'm unemployed, I can probably get away with a 24/7 toga party. That would make potential job interviews awkward, but it might be worth it.
> 
> Sent from my muffin.

Click to collapse










odetoandroid said:


> Hey sirs and muffinators. Sorry I haven't been that busy on the thread. I've been busy with other things.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



No worries, Odie! How's it going, man? What's been the busyness, anything interesting? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2012)

I should add, yes, that is my 18 lb bundle of fur in the picture I posted earlier.

His name is Dr. Goldstein.

Sent from my muffin.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> SOMEONE GET ME AN INGRESS CODE
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Whats with all the fuss about it? 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Whats with all the fuss about it?
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



I wanna play 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Whats with all the fuss about it?
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Reminds me of those early days of Gmail... when everyone was willing to sell their soul for an invite.
Google have perfected viral marketing.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Reminds me of those early days of Gmail... when everyone was willing to sell their soul for an invite.
> Google have perfected viral marketing.

Click to collapse



I got my invite for one of the first accounts with them... I've had it ever since

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I wanna play
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



What is it? All i hear is this  "real time"
about it






krushnam said:


> Reminds me of those early days of Gmail... when everyone was willing to sell their soul for an invite.
> Google have perfected viral marketing.

Click to collapse



Ya..when I was little,I was begging my cousins to send me an invite..XD 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I got my invite for one of the first accounts with them... I've had it ever since
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Ya they had an invite limit right?
It was like 1 or 2 and then one day, out of the blue it became 100 invites and then a free for all.
Happy times.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What is it? All i hear is this  "real time"
> about it
> 
> Ya..when I was little,I was begging my cousins to send me an invite..XD
> ...

Click to collapse



INGRESS.COM



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ya they had an invite limit right?
> It was like 1 or 2 and then one day, out of the blue it became 100 invites and then a free for all.
> Happy times.

Click to collapse



It was the same with the Google drive, had one of those in the first lot of invites before the app was finished

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It was the same with the Google drive, had one of those in the first lot of invites before the app was finished
> 
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



You have an ingress code?



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> INGRESS.COM
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Looks pretty badass...

The first AR game I had was on my Nokia 3230... you used the camera to kill these bugs and shizzz...
Pretty cool, but after a few levels, you were just swinging the phone around like heck trying to kill them bugs...
Don't remember the game's name.

AR has come a long way since then.
Or maybe its just taken baby steps yet.

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> You have an ingress code?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



The inevitable question.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You have an ingress code?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



They sent me one that doesn't work
Still awaiting a response from Google over my disappointment
Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> They sent me one that doesn't work
> Still awaiting a response from Google over my disappointment
> Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun

Click to collapse



Oh man..I was looking forward to some screen shots 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh man..I was looking forward to some screen shots
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse






*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1500293
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everything's good Sir Apex. Thanks for asking. What about you?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 21, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Everything's good Sir Apex. Thanks for asking. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Doing great man, off work finally. Got a good friend of mine working up our official fraternity house crest emblems, and getting ready for family coming by to visit for the holidays. Relaxing times, and some beer consumption are in order for me... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1500584
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Well...that looks great..though I can't understand anything of it..

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 21, 2012)

Afternoon gents.  ...have you heard?

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2012)

That bird is the word?

Sent from my muffin.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 21, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> That bird is the word?
> 
> Sent from my muffin.

Click to collapse



 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Right you are my good man :thumbup:

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2012)

But, sir, has anyone ever determined WHY bird is/was/shall be, the word?

I'm going to petition for grants to do a scientific study. It might be a matter of national security (regardless of the nation).

Sent from my muffin.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 21, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> But, sir, has anyone ever determined WHY bird is/was/shall be, the word?
> 
> I'm going to petition for grants to do a scientific study. It might be a matter of national security (regardless of the nation).
> 
> Sent from my muffin.

Click to collapse









Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2012)

That's it! It's because of that damn Tootsie pop owl. He's the bird?!?


Sent from my muffin.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 21, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's it! It's because of that damn Tootsie pop owl. He's the bird?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin.

Click to collapse



Actually, I've found the answer....






Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2012)

So, the bird is an alien?  Mind= blown.  Good thing I'm with my wife at a doctor's appointment. Maybe I can get seen for my blown mind.

Sent from my muffin.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 21, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Actually, I've found the answer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thanks:

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

Good evening muffins,muffinetes and their muffin masters. How is everyone?



Muffins, muffins everywhere.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 21, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> So, the bird is an alien?  Mind= blown.  Good thing I'm with my wife at a doctor's appointment. Maybe I can get seen for my blown mind.
> 
> Sent from my muffin.

Click to collapse



Haha you might want to do that 

Afterwards go get yourself a Tootsie pop and see how many licks it really takes to get to the center 






Tezlastorme said:


> :thanks:
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



How's it hanging Tezla? 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Good evening muffins,muffinetes and their muffin masters. How is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Muffins, muffins everywhere.

Click to collapse



What's up jugg1es? How ye be?

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm good cheers axis

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2012)

I've NEVER done the Black Friday thing, always gone the Saturday after and gotten the same deal on whatever bizarre thing I wanted. But I think I have to this year. In our family room, my son has to use a 19" tv I've had for fifteen years for his movies and games, it's dying.  He doesn't get to plant himself in front of it all day, but still, this Christmas, he may be getting a proper tv from us and a couple grandparents.

I'll be putting on my paintball arm/elbow and knee pads and getting ready to throw down gladiator style. 

Sent from my muffin.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good evening muffins,muffinetes and their muffin masters. How is everyone?

Click to collapse



Doing good thanks Jugg1es - just sat at home drinking a couple of nice cold Lowenbrau and watching crap on TV.  1 week until I'm 40 and this is the state of my life?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 21, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha you might want to do that
> 
> Afterwards go get yourself a Tootsie pop and see how many licks it really takes to get to the center
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good :good:. I'm gonna set up Ubuntu to boot of a USB drive 

And all the web series have stopped  can't wait for Christmas 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 21, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm good :good:. I'm gonna set up Ubuntu to boot of a USB drive
> 
> And all the web series have stopped  can't wait for Christmas
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Lol sweet. And stopped? Since when?

And Christmas should be pretty sweet this year.. I hope 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 21, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm good :good:. I'm gonna set up Ubuntu to boot of a USB drive

Click to collapse



Always a good idea - I have a bootable USB stick running Mint 32-bit LXDE with me at all times, never now when somebody will screw up their PC and need you to help recover with the power of Linux.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 21, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol sweet. And stopped? Since when?
> 
> And Christmas should be pretty sweet this year.. I hope
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well everything I watch is off lol but I don't watch many series. Can't wait for new star wars BTW!

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 21, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Well everything I watch is off lol but I don't watch many series. Can't wait for new star wars BTW!
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Oh I thought you meant like shut down lol

And yea I'm interested to see how the new Star Wars turns out as well. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2012)

Hearing Linkin Park at midnight=Heavenly


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 21, 2012)

Morning Muffins and Sirs, today is a busy day


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey gang! I am writing up our official Fraternity's Constitution and having some killer graphics talent (whitest0rm, I suggest you all friend him and welcome him to the House -he's an awesome guy) to help us out with an official Fraternity Crest Emblem, and we are still on the road to making this House outstanding! 

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey gang! I am writing up our official Fraternity's Constitution and having some killer graphics talent (whitest0rm, I suggest you all friend him and welcome him to the House -he's an awesome guy) to help us out with an official Fraternity Crest Emblem, and we are still on the road to making this House outstanding!
> 
> What's everyone else up to?

Click to collapse



Hell yea! Its gonna be awesome i hope  

Just jamming out man. Workin on my chops. 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea! Its gonna be awesome i hope
> 
> Just jamming out man. Work in on my chops.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, it's probably a great squandering of my time, but it is something to help us be more legitimate. Outlines several things, and may be necessary in the future (Fraternity Officers, Memberships, etc.)

Just chilling out here, writing (sorry Quantum -I'm not actually 'working' right now. New articles coming tomorrow! I'll submit soon) And I may need to go run to the liquor store before they are closed for the next day or more. Holidays are stressful, gotta cope with all this food and family company and not doing $#!T for the next 5 days!


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey gang! I am writing up our official Fraternity's Constitution and having some killer graphics talent (whitest0rm, I suggest you all friend him and welcome him to the House -he's an awesome guy) to help us out with an official Fraternity Crest Emblem, and we are still on the road to making this House outstanding!
> 
> What's everyone else up to?

Click to collapse



Got my boy tucked in for the night, waiting for the wife to get home


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Got my boy tucked in for the night, waiting for the wife to get home

Click to collapse



Alone time: however short it may be, it is always nice!


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 22, 2012)

I wish to pledge the fraternity 

sent from my baby xperia tipo via the xda android app


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> I wish to pledge the fraternity
> 
> sent from my baby xperia tipo via the xda android app

Click to collapse



Ah, there he is! What's up mate? If you'd like to pledge, that requires a temporary changing on your avatar and forum signature, but I would be more than happy to see you as a pledge to this awesome house of brotherhood! Also, I may have a special duty in mind for you once you have been fully initiated into the House...


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 22, 2012)

I shall change them now then haha and what may the honor be? Haha 

sent from my baby xperia tipo via the xda android app

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 AM ----------

Changed 

sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> I shall change them now then haha and what may the honor be? Haha
> 
> sent from my baby xperia tipo via the xda android app

Click to collapse



Awesome! I'll get you added to the list. Also, a duty to compliment you're excellent graphic design abilities,  as your honorary member position! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> I shall change them now then haha and what may the honor be? Haha
> 
> sent from my baby xperia tipo via the xda android app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're a good man, and welcomed addition! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 22, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> I wish to pledge the fraternity
> 
> sent from my baby xperia tipo via the xda android app

Click to collapse



Welcome, whitestorm! 

Sent from Nexus 4 muffin shop


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 22, 2012)

Cheers  now i just need a nickname lol

sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Cheers  now i just need a nickname lol
> 
> sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes

Click to collapse



"White Chocolate". 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2012)

3rd day in a row I've spent chauffeuring my wife to doctor appointments. No answers, as there is almost zero research on her diagnosis, but we're home together now, which is what matters the most.  Just gotta keep on keeping on.

Sent from my muffin.


----------



## werked (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> "White Chocolate".
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Someone called me?! I


----------



## veeman (Nov 22, 2012)

I is so bored 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 22, 2012)

I like the chocolate part but the white is too similar to my username lol, hoe bowt...

"chocolate bob"? XD

sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> 3rd day in a row I've spent chauffeuring my wife to doctor appointments. No answers, as there is almost zero research on her diagnosis, but we're home together now, which is what matters the most.  Just gotta keep on keeping on.
> 
> Sent from my muffin.

Click to collapse



Hey man, I don't know what's going on, but my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your wife, your family, and to hoping for some kind of good word from the doctors. If there's anything I can do, even if just being a sounding board, you can PM me, Gtalk me, whatever. I'll be there to support you. 





veeman said:


> I is so bored
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Well, post moar posts! Dudes are always here to chitty chat yo funky arse... 




whitest0rm said:


> I like the chocolate part but the white is too similar to my username lol, hoe bowt...
> 
> "chocolate bob"? XD
> 
> sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes

Click to collapse




"Chocolate Bob", eh? I'm kinda liking the ring of that... 




werked said:


> Someone called me?! I

Click to collapse



If only... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 22, 2012)

Just a thought, but i think eep2378 should change their nickname to 

"the horney badger"
Instead of...
"the honey badger" lol 

sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Just a thought, but i think eep2378 should change their nickname to
> 
> "the horney badger"
> Instead of...
> ...

Click to collapse









*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex, thank you kind sir. My wife has dysautonomia... her autonomic nervous system (which controls the heart amongst other things) doesn't function at all. That causes blood pressure variances from 180/140, down to 70/40 within minutes. The doctor watching the shenanigans her heart was pulling was a little shocked while monitoring her the other night. It's chronic, lifelong, potentially terminal. Nobody knows. I choose to believe a higher power exists and it's in His hands.  I don't believe He is done with the amazing things she is trying to do to impact this planet in her wake: writing a couple of books and reform of psychology to fix many problems with how it is currently practiced. She is amazing.

Funny tidbit: I swiped amazing, Swype wrote snacking at first. Eerily, that was true!

Sent from my muffin.


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

I got a pm from apex so am i in?

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I got a pm from apex so am i in?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Just meet the pledge requirements from the OP and you'll be good to go, muffin 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 22, 2012)

So how many of us in this frat so far?

sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> So how many of us in this frat so far?
> 
> sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes

Click to collapse



7 members of the governing body, and 13 pledges listed so far! 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 22, 2012)

Gaining more each day then  lol

sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Gaining more each day then  lol
> 
> sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes

Click to collapse



Hellz yea  

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

WhiteSt0rm, OptimusLove, Lewis, Apex, King ace :

This is starting to look Gigatech-y 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 07:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------

Post 3 updated



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Post 3 updated
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Very well written, brother. :thumbup:

Its all coming together now 

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Very well written, brother. :thumbup:
> 
> Its all coming together now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All Apex's work 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> All Apex's work
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Ah well cheers to you both  :beer::thumbup:

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## K.A. (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> WhiteSt0rm, OptimusLove, Lewis, Apex, King ace :
> 
> This is starting to look Gigatech-y
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The brotherhood. Powered by GT. Feel empowered. :laugh:


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 22, 2012)

Good morning frat house sirs and muffins!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 22, 2012)

We might merge into sorority cause we got requests

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

Guys,can you shorten your posts..You are all making really long posts..just to say hi 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## a.cid (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Guys,can you shorten your posts..You are all making really long posts..just to say hi
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Y U no read all long and short posts, like I do?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Y U no read all long and short posts, like I do?

Click to collapse



Coz I am lazy 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Coz I am lazy
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Then don't be lazy, sir!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 22, 2012)

Good morning Meeps and Puffins .. or is that Peeps and Muffins?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Then don't be lazy, sir!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



No.jpg







SimonTS said:


> Good morning Meeps and Puffins .. or is that Peeps and Muffins?

Click to collapse



Morning

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

hi all. massive wall of text is massive. good job apex and qf. :thumbup: you g. you guys actually got me to read all of it. i haz a massive headache nao.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hi all. massive wall of text is massive. good job apex and qf. :thumbup: you g. you guys actually got me to read all of it. i haz a massive headache nao.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi Cas.

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




SimonTS said:


> Good morning Meeps and Puffins .. or is that Peeps and Muffins?

Click to collapse



Good morning Puffin.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

Just changed my sig

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

I really can't believe that I am second in the 'Who Posted' list for this thread 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I really can't believe that I am second in the 'Who Posted' list for this thread
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Who's first?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

do i have enogh muffins in me?

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## a.cid (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> *PREAMBLE:*​
> For the promulgation of the noble purposes of brotherhood which caused The Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity to be founded, and which were enunciated as follows in the preamble to the constitution, adopted in 2012, we do hereby adopt this constitution: "We the representatives of fraternal organization of the Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity, believing that there is a need of a fraternal organization both for the developer's site and for the individual, and in order to secure a closer brotherhood and to give permanence to a central organization, do hereby form and establish "The Worldwide Fraternity of Chi Delta Aplha."​
> *DECLARATION:*​
> We consider fraternal organizations responsible for a positive contribution to xda developers, and therefore, under obligation to encourage the most complete personal development of its members intellectually, morally, and developmentally. Therefore, we declare: The purpose of Chi Delta Alpha, shall be to establish, maintain, govern, improve and promote the welfare of a fraternal order to be known as "Chi Delta Alpha" (the “Fraternity”), which shall have for its objects: the mutual benefit and assistance of its members; the binding by closer bonds of its members one to another; the assisting of needy but deserving young men to obtain a higher education; the fostering of high achievement among its members; the extending of true charity to those who need such assistance; the promoting of good citizenship; the training; and, by all means within its power, the inculcation and the extension throughout the land of the highest ideals of honor, charity, tolerance, and true friendship.​
> ...

Click to collapse



Quoting just for the lulz


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Quoting just for the lulz

Click to collapse



i hate you. -_____-

jk. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

Bad acid is bad 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## a.cid (Nov 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i hate you. -_____-
> 
> jk.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Succesful troll is succesful


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

reminds me of the noobs that would quote long OPs (even in my device section)

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> reminds me of the noobs that would quote long OPs (even in my device section)
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



You're muffin isn't one of the choices in the Op 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're muffin isn't one of the choices in the Op
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Oh ok brb

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

Done 

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 22, 2012)

sup brothers and pledges!
you all look so edible today


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Oh ok brb
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now you need a nickname....Hmmmm.   
Let Apex wake up then goal be added to the OP



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Who's first?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Apex of course..He has around 200 posts..I have around 100 







deathnotice01 said:


> sup brothers and pledges!
> you all look so edible today

Click to collapse



Nothing much..you?

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Now you need a nickname....Hmmmm.
> Let Apex wake up then goal be added to the OP

Click to collapse



How's about 'Love Spuds'?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Now you need a nickname....Hmmmm.
> Let Apex wake up then goal be added to the OP
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about Mr.FailLove

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## a.cid (Nov 22, 2012)

Iirc, optimuslove is a girl...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Iirc, optimuslove is a girl...

Click to collapse



OMG...Really? 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 22, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Iirc, optimuslove is a girl...

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> OMG...Really?(

Click to collapse



That was my first thought as well.  Not sure how it fits in with the charter;-


> Membership in the Fraternity shall be limited to male persons

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

Id like “Love bunny“ 

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## a.cid (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> OMG...Really?
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse







SimonTS said:


> That was my first thought as well.  Not sure how it fits in with the charter;-
> 
> *a.cid Edit*

Click to collapse



Eh...



OptimusLove said:


> Im Ella, an 11 year old asian in the philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 22, 2012)

Yo dudes. This week's exam has finally ended!!! 

_________________________________
This post was generated automatically from Lewis' muffin
Chief Executive and Co-Founder of Lewis' Inc.


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a high school entrance exam on Saturday :excited:

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 22, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I have a high school entrance exam on Saturday :excited:
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Good luck 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



thanks 

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Eh...

Click to collapse



11 year old o.o

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 11 year old o.o

Click to collapse



Yeah, just edited my post as I had no idea that was the case.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 11 year old o.o
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah but Asian (aka super 1337 ninja)

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 11 year old o.o

Click to collapse





Tezlastorme said:


> Yeah but Asian (aka super 1337 ninja)

Click to collapse



And probably tiny too.  I've got a very good friend in Cebu - she's 21, but is smaller than my 13 year old daughter.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Yeah, just edited my post as I had no idea that was the case.

Click to collapse



I saw your 
original post 






Tezlastorme said:


> Yeah but Asian (aka super 1337 ninja)
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Racist 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

[email protected] the last few posts

--------
Damn this phone is showing signs that its about to break, lagfest.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey everyone.. thought i would join.. 
@QF: Is there a vacancy ?
Did i fulfill the requirements? 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay i want muffins!_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Hey everyone.. thought i would join..
> @QF: Is there a vacancy ?
> Did i fulfill the requirements?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The SIG is fine. Change your avatar to one of the choices given in the OP



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> The SIG is fine. Change your avatar to one of the choices given in the OP
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Only 4 choices? this one doesnt count ?

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay i want muffins!_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 22, 2012)

Morning muffins and their muffin masters


Muffins, muffins everywhere...


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

Yummy muffinss...

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Only 4 choices? this one doesnt count ?
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
> Muffins.. Yay i want muffins!_

Click to collapse



Nope. Sorry







jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins and their muffin masters
> 
> 
> Muffins, muffins everywhere...

Click to collapse




What's up Jugg


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins and their muffin masters

Click to collapse



Bit late aren't you Jugs?  Unless your part of the UK has a different time-zone to the rest of us


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

Its actually night over here 

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Its actually night over here
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Ya.. same here.. 

@QF..OK will change..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay i want muffins!_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Ya.. same here..
> 
> @QF..OK will change..
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**_

Click to collapse



And keep the muffin in your sig



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> And keep the muffin in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Lol.. I was on another app.. forgot to add in sign.. just did.. and edited the previous one quickly..

Still it was bit late

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

Good morning everyone! And Happy Thanksgiving to all (I don't care if it's not a worldwide holiday -we all can be thankful for many things!)

Also, whitest0rm has finished up two amazing coat of arms for our fraternity. I will post them here for a vote, but ultimately the decision will come from the Governing Body. Just want everyone to see these...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Lol.. I was on another app.. forgot to add in sign.. just did.. and edited the previous one quickly..
> 
> Still it was bit late
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apex is online. Change the avatar so you can get added to the OP



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Apex

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Apex is online. Change the avatar so you can get added to the OP
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Ya sure.. just give me a min.. need to fire up my old PC..

@apex.. both pics looks cool :thumbup: 2 nd one is much cooler if that's possible..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

g'morning/evening all. and happy thanksgiving. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning everyone! And Happy Thanksgiving to all (I don't care if it's not a worldwide holiday -we all can be thankful for many things!)
> 
> Also, whitest0rm has finished up two amazing coat of arms for our fraternity. I will post them here for a vote, but ultimately the decision will come from the Governing Body. Just want everyone to see these...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My vote (worthless as it is) would definitely be for the second coat.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> My vote (worthless as it is) would definitely be for the second coat.

Click to collapse



:highfive: 2nd one looks good to me too. 1st one is nice, but a bit too much?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hi Apex
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Got you added to the Pledge List! Welcome aboard future fellow femme-brother! 



nitubhaskar said:


> Ya sure.. just give me a min.. need to fire up my old PC..
> 
> @apex.. pic looks cool :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll add the edits and wait to click submit. Nice to have you here! 



cascabel said:


> g'morning/evening all. and happy thanksgiving. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey cas! Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, I'll add the edits and wait to click submit. Nice to have you here!

Click to collapse



There... you can hit the submit nao..

And happy thanksgiving.. have seen it in serials and movies

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> There... you can hit the submit nao..
> 
> And happy thanksgiving.. have seen it in serials and movies
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Added you! 

(They made a movie about Thanksgiving? Were there explosions, espionage, and zombies? That would be the American way, right?  )


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Added you!
> 
> (They made a movie about Thanksgiving? Were there explosions, espionage, and zombies? That would be the American way, right?  )

Click to collapse



and turkeys. it won't be thanksgiving without turkeys right?  got any plans for today apex? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> and turkeys. it won't be thanksgiving without turkeys right?  got any plans for today apex?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got myself a giant home-smoked turkey bird, a nice spiral ham, bunch 'o sides and beer, family coming at 1:00 pm to gorge our face holes with too much food, and hopefully a nap thereafter... 

What about you? It's getting close to your bed time, right? How was your day there, cas?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

2nd pic is amazing.......just amazing..


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

Morning peeps. Hopefully everyone has a good Thanksgiving :thumbup:

@Apex: 2nd coat looks better, but only cause I'm a sucker for the more dark and refined look lol. 



Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## _Variable (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving from across the ocean.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 2nd pic is amazing.......just amazing..

Click to collapse



Second one it is! But damn if I don't love 'em both. That was a hard decision... 



Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning peeps. Hopefully everyone has a good Thanksgiving :thumbup:
> 
> @Apex: 2nd coat looks better, but only cause I'm a sucker for the more dark and refined look lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





OptimusLove said:


> Happy thanksgiving from across the ocean.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Thanketh ye, young muffin! 
Same to you! Happy Thanksevening!


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving my brothers

Sent from Nexus 4 muffin shop


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving my brothers
> 
> Sent from Nexus 4 muffin shop

Click to collapse



hiya eep. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving my brothers
> 
> Sent from Nexus 4 muffin shop

Click to collapse



Happiness back atcha! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

:Thanks:

Here, the link to ithttp://www.imdb.com/title/tt1908570/


_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## veeman (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> Here, the link to ithttp://www.imdb.com/title/tt1908570/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You spelled permitted wrong in your signature.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Got myself a giant home-smoked turkey bird, a nice spiral ham, bunch 'o sides and beer, family coming at 1:00 pm to gorge our face holes with too much food, and hopefully a nap thereafter...
> 
> What about you? It's getting close to your bed time, right? How was your day there, cas?

Click to collapse



unfortunately, we don't observe thanksgiving here. 

sounds like a great day ahead for you man. but wait, no alcohol? 
btw, it's only 10pm here. still have a few more hours. just looking for something to do over at my device's forums. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving guys...
Though i have no idea what it signifies nor do i celebrate it


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 22, 2012)

I am the only undercover brother  lol


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Second one it is! But damn if I don't love 'em both. That was a hard decision...

Click to collapse



Hell yea. I'd use that as my SIG If it wouldn't take up too much room! 






eep2378 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving my brothers
> 
> Sent from Nexus 4 muffin shop

Click to collapse



Happy Thanksgiving man :thumbup:

Sent from my *Boosted A2* doin *90 in a 55*…

*sign up for Dropbox with this link
and we'll both get an extra 500MB free..*
http://db.tt/XsQO16Ee


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> You spelled permitted wrong in your signature.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



lmao. skinny pointed that out to him too. 

hola prawesome. my my you're pretty active today. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> Here, the link to ithttp://www.imdb.com/title/tt1908570/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that for real? What about this little gem? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> You spelled permitted wrong in your signature.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I already answered that here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34484850 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lmao. skinny pointed that out to him too.
> 
> hola prawesome. my my you're pretty active today.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ofc..I am on holidays  though i dont think i have been posting enough


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Is that for real? What about this little gem?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093748/
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



There are around 11 movies AFAIK.. (sir )

And here is the link for that http://www.imdb.com/find?q=thanksgiving&s=all

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> unfortunately, we don't observe thanksgiving here.
> 
> sounds like a great day ahead for you man. but wait, no alcohol?
> btw, it's only 10pm here. still have a few more hours. just looking for something to do over at my device's forums.
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, there's always beer in my house. 

I need to play with my One S at some point over the long weekend, root it, etc... 




Prawesome said:


> Happy Thanksgiving guys...
> Though i have no idea what it signifies nor do i celebrate it

Click to collapse



Well, catagoricly, Thanksgiving is a "holiday" (though nothing "holy" about it) where us Americans celebrate Christopher Columbus "discovering" America (Even though already 'discovered' eons prior to by the Natives) and the peacemaking between the crews of the three ships and the Indians. Fasting for days before a huge 'harvest feast', and the celebration of the Protestant Reformation. Little did they (the Natives) know that years later we'd massacre them and steal their land. It's evolved to a 'holiday' of getting drunk, eating way too much, and being lazy. Ah, America... 





RohinZaraki said:


> I am the only undercover brother  lol

Click to collapse





*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lmao. skinny pointed that out to him too.
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, just wanted to see the lurking grammer nazis.. Found 2 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

See ya.. everyone.. nice chatting with ya all.. gotta go and read now.. exams are up

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Well, just wanted to see the lurking grammer nazis.. Found 2
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
> Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck, man! See you soon... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Man, there's always beer in my house.
> 
> I need to play with my One S at some point over the long weekend, root it, etc...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So basically all you do is get drunk? 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So basically all you do is get drunk?
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



And eat a lot of food 

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hiya eep.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



What up Cas

Sent from Nexus 4 muffin shop


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So basically all you do is get drunk?
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Well, that's only a small part of it. Mainly, families come together, people who like American football (not me) usually watch the Dallas Cowboys make fools of themselves on TV, kids play, we all eat all day, and just enjoy each other's company. It ain't half bad, actually...


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, that's only a small part of it. Mainly, families come together, people who like American football (not me) usually watch the Dallas Cowboys make fools of themselves on TV, kids play, we all eat all day, and just enjoy each other's company. It ain't half bad, actually...

Click to collapse



from what little i can remember, and from what i've read, thanksgiving is really cool. like you said, families getting together surely is great. and having that happy atmosphere... well, it can't be not good. you don't watch football? how about nascar and/or the nba? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> from what little i can remember, and from what i've read, thanksgiving is really cool. like you said, families getting together surely is great. and having that happy atmosphere... well, it can't be not good. you don't watch football? how about nascar and/or the nba?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I love NHL Hockey, and any motor sports. Baseball is good also, since the Texas Rangers are (were) doing better... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

I like soccer



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I like soccer
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I like Chelsea! 
Fcuk Abramovich, sacked Roberto Di Matteo and appointed Renitez.


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I like soccer
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Soccer is good too. I'm just not a football (American) fan. I just can't get involved in it, and the game is boring to me. Now, Irish Football is awesome! It's like a hybrid of soccer, rugby, and football. Oh, and a bit of basketball with the dribble (bounce) rule. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> I already answered that here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34484850
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
> Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

Click to collapse



Pretty sure ubisoft isn't gonna care, I bet there are millions of people with that as a forum signature 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello pledges and everyone else


Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hello pledges and everyone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Good morneve, man! How are things? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Pretty sure ubisoft isn't gonna care, I bet there are millions of people with that as a forum signature
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well better safe than sorry

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Hello pledges and everyone else
> 
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hello and good evening 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Good luck, man! See you soon...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*
> Well, that's only a small part of it. Mainly, families come together, people who like American football (not me) usually watch the Dallas Cowboys make fools of themselves on TV, kids play, we all eat all day, and just enjoy each other's company. It ain't half bad, actually...

Click to collapse



:thanks:
Wow.. that sounds cool.. we have almost one festival in a month.. so we do that once in a month


_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey sirmuffinsmurfbacons happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I like Chelsea!
> Fcuk Abramovich, sacked Roberto Di Matteo and appointed Renitez.

Click to collapse



Me gusta Barcelona



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Me gusta Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



barca ftw. xavi is da baws.

so no one here watches the nba? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Me gusta Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I root for ManU

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all those who celebrate it

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

ohai there pp.  you're late. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Hey sirmuffinsmurfbacons happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Happy Thanksgiving, man! How goeth things? 





QuantumFoam said:


> Barcelona
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



FTFY 




ppero196 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all those who celebrate it
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Happy Thanksgiving brother! Long time no see! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

That sounds really cool guys.Sounds like a great time of the year 

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That sounds really cool guys.Sounds like a great time of the year
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



'Tis indeed! This starts the while Christmas countdown also. Even though stores have had X-Mas stuff out for a month or more now. Thanksgiving is great, good time to just share time with the family, and eat yourself into a food coma. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 'Tis indeed! This starts the while Christmas countdown also. Even though stores have had X-Mas stuff out for a month or more now. Thanksgiving is great, good time to just share time with the family, and eat yourself into a food coma.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Oh..So this is the "holiday season"?

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## a.cid (Nov 22, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I am the only undercover brother  lol

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh..So this is the "holiday season"?
> 
> This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks

Click to collapse



Sort of, more the beginning of the holiday season. Which just means that tomorrow," Black Friday", people will trample each other to get moar things they don't need, a day after being 'thankful' for all they have now. It's bizarre... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sort of, more the beginning of the holiday season. Which just means that tomorrow," Black Friday", people will trample each other to get moar things they don't need, a day after being 'thankful' for all they have now. It's bizarre...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



my cousin has been ordering stuff like crazy because of black friday. lol. had her try to get me a nexus 4. lmao.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

cascabel said:


> my cousin has been ordering stuff like crazy because of black friday. lol. had her try to get me a nexus 4. lmao.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I may have to go buy myself an early Christmas present: a new tablet! 

Online, of course. I'm not one for barbaric shopping frenzies to get a few bucks off something... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Me gusta Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



My favourite team in Spain! XD



nitubhaskar said:


> I root for ManU
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
> Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

Click to collapse



ManU sucks. 



Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
Unfortunately, there's no gifts for me.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> ManU sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I don't mind.. its your opinion.. every has one

It rocks still for me.. currently 2nd in epl and 1st in their table in champions league .. 

Well, lets leave soccer talk man.. and happy thanksgivings to you too.. y no presents for u?

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## K.A. (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Well, I don't mind.. its your opinion.. every has one
> 
> It rocks still for me.. currently 2nd in epl and 1st in their table in champions league ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gunning down manure. Since 1886.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Gunning down manure. Since 1886.

Click to collapse



Manure?

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I may have to go buy myself an early Christmas present: a new tablet!
> 
> Online, of course. I'm not one for barbaric shopping frenzies to get a few bucks off something...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



yup. online of course. i wouldn't be caught dead going to malls for sales at this time of year. such a shame the n4 was sold out though. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Manure?
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
> Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

Click to collapse



Manure united. Or, famously known as the Referees united.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Manure united. Or, famously known as the Referees united.

Click to collapse


_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## K.A. (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
> Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

Click to collapse



We hate because we can.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

King ACE said:


> We hate because we can.

Click to collapse



:thanks:
I like you... I think the same way

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 22, 2012)

king ace said:


> we hate because we can.

Click to collapse



edited as requested by the president.


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

Louie Louie, may I implore you to edit that last one? Profanities will cause problems here. No need for negative attention from anyone... 

Please?


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Louie Louie, may I implore you to edit that last one? Profanities will cause problems here. No need for negative attention from anyone...
> 
> Please?

Click to collapse



YES.


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> YES.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, normally I wouldn't care -but don't want to see the end of a good thing before a full week of its existence! 

Am I the only one drinking already? I know it's not 11:40 a.m. everywhere else, but curious (and hoping) to know I'm not the lone wolf here...


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks man, normally I wouldn't care -but don't want to see the end of a good thing before a full week of its existence!
> 
> Am I the only one drinking already? I know it's not 11:40 a.m. everywhere else, but curious (and hoping) to know I'm not the lone wolf here...

Click to collapse



11:11pm here.. and had little here too.. friend got placed in company.. so treat..

PS: I didn't mind the pic, if it was edited due to other reasons then OK..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


LewisGauss said:


> YES.

Click to collapse



:thanks:


----------



## veeman (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> I already answered that here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34484850
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**
> Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

Click to collapse



It's not copyright infringement if you quote some game.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving

Click to collapse



Happy Thanksgiving to you as well, Ronnie! How have you been? Long time, no see... 



nitubhaskar said:


> 11:11pm here.. and had little here too.. friend got placed in company.. so treat..
> 
> PS: I didn't mind the pic, if it was edited due to other reasons then OK..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, glad to know I am not alone in my celebratory drinking!


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's not copyright infringement if you quote some game.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Nah.. I was JK.. will edit it if its bothering you

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey bros what's up?
Happy Thanksgiving

Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Hey bros what's up?
> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Howdy man! Happy Thanksgiving to you as well! What's been shaking? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Nah.. I was JK.. will edit it if its bothering you
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

Click to collapse



Thanks man. My inner grammar Nazi was going berserk.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Am I the only one drinking already? I know it's not 11:40 a.m. everywhere else, but curious (and hoping) to know I'm not the lone wolf here...

Click to collapse



Nope - just got home from work and cracked open a cold beer as soon as I walked through the door.

Don't worry about what time it is - if you want a drink then have one.  As Jimmy Buffett sang ... "It's 5 o'clock somewhere"


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy man! Happy Thanksgiving to you as well! What's been shaking?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Eh I got a big test at my language and got 9 out of 10

Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> Thanks man. My inner grammar Nazi was going berserk.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse













SimonTS said:


> Nope - just got home from work and cracked open a cold beer as soon as I walked through the door.
> 
> Don't worry about what time it is - if you want a drink then have one.  As Jimmy Buffett sang ... "It's 5 o'clock somewhere"

Click to collapse





*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Eh I got a big test at my language and got 9 out of 10
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



That's great man! Congratulations! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I like soccer
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Me too love it! 

Sent from Nexus 4 muffin shop


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's great man! Congratulations!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



thanks, have a muffin in the absence of thanks button


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving all!

Woke up to find my son had eaten the meringue off of one of our two pies. Still, I'm thankful for the joy he brings, even as his hormones approach teenagerdom and I want to kick him.

So, apple pancakes with apple syrup was had.  We through out tradition on dinner this year, so we've got avocados ripening for guacamole, home-made tamales in the fridge, and a few lbs. of carne asada marinating in MY own from scratch recipe in, where it's been for two days.  Going to be a good feast.

And... now that I scored a good deal online for my son's new tv/Christmas present, I can ignore shopping and focus on the reason for the season... unless I want to go pick up a 32gb SanDisk Ultra micro sd for $18. My 16 is filling up with music quickly.

Lastly, I'm in Southern California, and it's a damn fine day outside. :thumbup:

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey, did all of you notice this? http://www.xda-developers.com/android/what-developer-are-you-most-thankful-for-win-a-nexus-7-for-yourself-and-your-favorite-dev/

Such a nice idea.. and we all must vote for devs.. this is a very good chance to express our gratitude to them and their hard work!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Hey, did all of you notice this? http://www.xda-developers.com/andro...a-nexus-7-for-yourself-and-your-favorite-dev/
> 
> Such a nice idea.. and we all must vote for devs.. this is a very good chance to express our gratitude to them and their hard work!

Click to collapse



That is interesting. If I have more free time today i will go for it lol. I'm all about supporting our Devs, but I don't care much to win a tablet   Thanks for sharing man :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That is interesting. If I have more free time today i will go for it lol. I'm all about supporting our Devs, but I don't care much to win a tablet   Thanks for sharing man :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Its not a matter of winning tablet mate.. as you said its about sharing our experience and nominating a dev and giving appreciation ofcourse.. its just showing gratitude for their work 
and dont worry its open till 29th nov.. so we have time to do that ... i am reading that thread.. and loving it.. even my name got mentioned! well, i am no dev and just a learner.. but seeing my name made my day.. so, i now feel how the real devs would feel by seeing their work helped them


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Its not a matter of winning tablet mate.. as you said its about sharing our experience and nominating a dev and giving appreciation ofcourse.. its just showing gratitude for their work
> and dont worry its open till 29th nov.. so we have time to do that ... i am reading that thread.. and loving it.. even my name got mentioned! well, i am no dev and just a learner.. but seeing my name made my day.. so, i now feel how the real devs would feel by seeing their work helped them

Click to collapse



Indeed. I agree completely. :beer:

And good I can definitely do that by the 29th. :thumbup: and by the way, its pretty rad you've been mentioned. Congrats man :thumbup:

@Apex: I put in the good word for you and Jim for the contest. You guys deserve it. Still have to edit my post for a few things. But its the least I can do to show my gratitude brother! :thumbup::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Indeed. I agree completely. :beer:
> 
> And good I can definitely do that by the 29th. :thumbup: and by the way, its pretty rad you've been mentioned. Congrats man :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmmm.. even though u said you dont have time now.. you went and wrote there ha? :good:
now, have to write my own! wondering how many people i should mention i have around 8-10  so, mine will be disqualified anyway.. but i will do it with a workaround i hope


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> hmmm.. even though u said you dont have time now.. you went and wrote there ha? :good:
> now, have to write my own! wondering how many people i should mention i have around 8-10  so, mine will be disqualified anyway.. but i will do it with a workaround i hope

Click to collapse



I made time  these guys deserve it!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

yup.. no kidding there.. i am still confused how to write my post lol


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> yup.. no kidding there.. i am still confused how to write my post lol

Click to collapse



Just give thanks bro. Its not a matter of who wins. Its all about letting the community know who appreciate 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 22, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

FINALLY. I HAZ AN INGRESS INVITE






Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> FINALLY. I HAZ AN INGRESS INVITE
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From where? Happy Turkey day everybody!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 22, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> From where? Happy Turkey day everybody!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Google+



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 22, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Hey, did all of you notice this? http://www.xda-developers.com/andro...a-nexus-7-for-yourself-and-your-favorite-dev/
> 
> Such a nice idea.. and we all must vote for devs.. this is a very good chance to express our gratitude to them and their hard work!

Click to collapse



FUUUU

US ONLY

I'll need to ask can I participate if I pay shipping for myself

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Deadly (Nov 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> FUUUU
> 
> US ONLY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol.. i made my post still.. it doesnt matter if its US only.. they said if you have a US shipping address then its fine.. so you can give any relatives/friends address if you have one.. they can ship it to you..

anyway we can still post our vote even if we dont qualify.. thats the least we could do.. i just posted there 

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------

@QF... You from india? hmm.. i didnt know that.. i am still waiting for my invite though :crying:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34505912&postcount=67


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sort of, more the beginning of the holiday season. Which just means that tomorrow," Black Friday", people will trample each other to get moar things they don't need, a day after being 'thankful' for all they have now. It's bizarre...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Oh..alright..







QuantumFoam said:


> FINALLY. I HAZ AN INGRESS INVITE
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? How?

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Google+
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Nice, thanks. I'll try to find it, lol. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 22, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Nice, thanks. I'll try to find it, lol.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Don't ya dare go anywhere now :banghead:

This line is dedicated to OT thanks.RIP OT Thanks


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 22, 2012)

Good morneve!

Wuuzup, frat?
How's thanksgiving?


Any updates except for the fact that we now have a charter?
Go away for a day and come back to find 30 new pages. 
Gave the gynaec finals yesterday... :fingers-crossed:
And on the 24th I sit for surgery...


----------



## veeman (Nov 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> FUUUU
> 
> US ONLY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ur a lier. thers no pron in ur signature!


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> ur a lier. thers no pron in ur signature!

Click to collapse



For him, forum rules ARE porn.


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Indeed. I agree completely. :beer:
> 
> And good I can definitely do that by the 29th. :thumbup: and by the way, its pretty rad you've been mentioned. Congrats man :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Axis, I PM'd you with my stumbling upon my words, as I am truly speechless, and extraordinarily honored by your post. To thank you here, publicly, as you have expressed your own gratitude to me and Jim in the contest thread, is the very least I can do. I makes me feel really good to know that there are great guys such as yourself who really appreciate my nominal efforts here on xda. I wish I could say more, and for those things to have more depth, but I am just incredibly privileged to know that you thought so highly of me and Jim to take the time and write that. You're a good friend, and I am happy that we both can help out the community together! 

-Zack



QuantumFoam said:


> FINALLY. I HAZ AN INGRESS INVITE
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now I'm officially jellz. Damn you for gettin' all the good stuff...



odetoandroid said:


> From where? Happy Turkey day everybody!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Happy Thanksgiving, man! Hope your day was spent with great times with even greater people! 



krushnam said:


> Good morneve!
> 
> Wuuzup, frat?
> How's thanksgiving?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanksgiving was a beast of a feats! Holy frijoles, loads of food. I may need to buy another refrigerator to store all the leftovers! This has been the best Thanksgiving yet, and continues to get better! Thanks to all you great guys here on xda, I must say I thank you all for being my friends, and for being a part of this fraternity. You are all awesome, every damn on of ya! 

Yeah, we have had a few updates here in the House. New official Fraternity Constitution, two (I think) new pledges, and a kickass new coat of arms for us! This is going to be awesome(er) -it's already awesome! Hope your final turns out good, do let us know!


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, Axis- love the new signature! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 23, 2012)

so, this is the place where all the Mafioso wannabees end up after failing to enter?


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> so, this is the place where all the Mafioso wannabees end up after failing to enter?

Click to collapse



_*Fraternity Members and Pledges:

Ignore this malcontent and any other posts of this nature, from anyone. 

That is all... *_ 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Nov 23, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> so, this is the place where all the Mafioso wannabees end up after failing to enter?

Click to collapse



Ehm... no. I haven't even tried to join the Mafia.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Axis, I PM'd you with my stumbling upon my words, as I am truly speechless, and extraordinarily honored by your post. To thank you here, publicly, as you have expressed your own gratitude to me and Jim in the contest thread, is the very least I can do. I makes me feel really good to know that there are great guys such as yourself who really appreciate my nominal efforts here on xda. I wish I could say more, and for those things to have more depth, but I am just incredibly privileged to know that you thought so highly of me and Jim to take the time and write that. You're a good friend, and I am happy that we both can help out the community together!
> 
> -Zack

Click to collapse



Dude you guys have helped me with so much, I had to say thanks, and that thread was perfect for everyone to see and know my appreciation. 

And thanks  
I like my new sig much better and am DAMN proud of it!






dexter93 said:


> so, this is the place where all the Mafioso wannabees end up after failing to enter?

Click to collapse



Haha we're a proud brotherhood who accepts any member. We don't allow just certain people, but EVERYONE who wants to join. No need to throw the mood of the thread bro..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Apex. 
Gonna update my sig with the emblem whenever I get hold of a real computer...

Here's to a crazy Black Friday *cheers*

And don't get caught in any crazy stampedes at Best Buy or Wal-Mart or wherever you go.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ehm... no. I haven't even tried to join the Mafia.

Click to collapse



+1
I didn't ask to join too!
And good morning to all sirs and pledgers.,?

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 23, 2012)

How bout them Patriots!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> How bout them Patriots!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I assume they did well. I don't know, I've been chasing back a few brews and more smoked turkey. I feel like I deserve a nap now...


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I assume they did well. I don't know, I've been chasing back a few brews and more smoked turkey. I feel like I deserve a nap now...

Click to collapse



It's 35-0 not even halftime yet

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 23, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Hey, rasa!
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse



Hey a.cid! :highfive:

@ cascabel~ Hey man! Thanks! Missed you to!  :highfive:

@ jugg1es ~ hey dude!  Thanks man.  

@ Prawsome~ lol, Hello! 
Not sure I know you either, ... yet.  lol :highfive:

@krushnam~ hey dude, not sure who you are either, but hope to see you around. :highfive:

Sorry if i missed anyone.. but i love you all equally. lol  
soo many freakin new pages since last visit..
this thread is growing like the confessions thread.. lol 

Well, 
I've gotten another Android device since my last hanging out here.. 
Only had the Galaxy Player before, Now I've also got a Samsung Galaxy Nexus, which is pretty sweet. 
Its just not hooked up yet. lol 

Thanks all for the greets. <3


----------



## Deadly (Nov 23, 2012)

@rasa11.. hi there..  well I don't know you and didn't visit confession thread.. but this thread is going good..
Congrats on new nexus 
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## veeman (Nov 23, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Hey a.cid! :highfive:
> 
> @ cascabel~ Hey man! Thanks! Missed you to!  :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup Rasa. Miss seeing your posts in the confessions thread. :thumbup:

Good to see you here.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 23, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Hey a.cid! :highfive:
> 
> @ cascabel~ Hey man! Thanks! Missed you to!  :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL. that's the exact same thing I did! I had a galaxy player and then I got a galaxy nexus! You are not gonna regret it... And try rooting  Great minds think alike!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 23, 2012)

To the coat of arms choices i aint even finished the other 2 yet  but if its staying as num 2 ill make a sig for it ehen i get home if you wish? 

sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 23, 2012)

Night all ya muffs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Night all ya muffs
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its 4am here though  nd ive just finished work lol

sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2012)

This thread already has over 1,000 posts. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 23, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This thread already has over 1,000 posts.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Epic thread is epic 

sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This thread already has over 1,300 posts.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse




FTFY


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## veeman (Nov 23, 2012)

You guys like my home screens? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2012)

Epic game of Risk was had today with my dad and my son. Sadly, we both succumbed to the crafty nature of the elderly. My dad won.  Great way to spend Thanksgiving.

Hope the rest of you enjoyed family bonding equally.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> You guys like my home screens?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



:thumbup::good:


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> You guys like my home screens?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Simple and cool.


----------



## a.cid (Nov 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> You guys like my home screens?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Which clock widget is that?


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 23, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Hey, rasa!
> 
> 
> This signature space is dedicated to the OT Thanks feature. RIP OT thanks, you shall be missed.

Click to collapse





nitubhaskar said:


> @rasa11.. hi there..  well I don't know you and didn't visit confession thread.. but this thread is going good..
> Congrats on new nexus
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

Click to collapse



Hey there, Thanks! Nice to "meet" you. lol 



> veeman~ Sup Rasa. Miss seeing your posts in the confessions thread. :thumbup:
> 
> Good to see you here.

Click to collapse



Hi bro! 
aww thanks, likewise my friend.
Good to see you also.  :highfive:



> shahrukhraza~ LOL. that's the exact same thing I did! I had a galaxy player and then I got a galaxy nexus! You are not gonna regret it... And try rooting Great minds think alike!

Click to collapse



haha! Niice!   
My Galaxy player is rooted and so is the Nexus! :victory: lol 
what GP do you have? 4.0 - 5.0? 

Glad to be amongst you guys & girls. :highfive:
I'll prob. "join the club" here onea these days when i have some extra time and ambition to do so. lol


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad to see you back around these parts, Rasa, congrats on the Nexus, now root it and enjoy the fun!

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2012)

Ohai people



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> You guys like my home screens?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I do!  
Mine are still pretty much the same..  
I even set it up the exact same way on the Nexus.. haha
I dunno what it is about the setup i like soo much, but I don;t seem to get tired of it, which is pretty rare for me. lol
I'm always changing and getting bored with the setups on my Linux machines, and constantly changed it on my Android before I got set this up. 
But since.. I've not changed it once. :silly:


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 23, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Glad to see you back around these parts, Rasa, congrats on the Nexus, now root it and enjoy the fun!
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



Hey dude, Thanks! 
You as well. 
It is already rooted! 
Now I've just got to get my number and everything switched to it, 
I've been putting it off because i have to call verizon to do it..
I don't like talking on phones as it is, 
never mind calling some rubbish tech. support. lol


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

Morneves people


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> You guys like my home screens?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Try paranoid, the way a tab should look like







Rasa11 said:


> I do!
> Mine are still pretty much the same..
> I even set it up the exact same way on the Nexus.. haha
> I dunno what it is about the setup i like soo much, but I don;t seem to get tired of it, which is pretty rare for me. lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Freakin awesome


*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 23, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Freakin awesome

Click to collapse



Thanks man!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Rasa
(Though I don't know you)


What's upppp people


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hi Rasa
> (Though I don't know you)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The sky 

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

Faiz!!!! Getz the screeniez


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 23, 2012)

Went to starbucks and dced every apple device there  LOL


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> The sky
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------
> 
> Faiz!!!! Getz the screeniez

Click to collapse



Screenies of?



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Went to starbucks and dced every apple device there  LOL

Click to collapse



Dced?







QuantumFoam said:


> Screenies of?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Ingress...duh..


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 23, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Went to starbucks and dced every apple device there  LOL

Click to collapse



lol niice! :good:


> @Prawesome~ Dced?

Click to collapse



Disconnected, I believe. lol :highfive:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> lol niice! :good:
> 
> Disconnected, I believe. lol :highfive:

Click to collapse



If it is. Then great


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2012)

Ingress 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1504521
> 
> 
> Ingress
> ...

Click to collapse



Any good? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Any good?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Yeah man. Even though the game isnt as full fledged in my country as it is in the USA, its pretty mind blowing



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah man. Even though the game isnt as full fledged in my country as it is in the USA, its pretty mind blowing
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



What is it all about?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What is it all about?

Click to collapse



Two sides. 
The enlightened want humanity to use Exotic matter(XM). They try to collect XM and claim portals
The Resistance are against them and try to protect the portals. 

Since its an AR game you have to literally walk around to collect XM and portals


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Two sides.
> The enlightened want humanity to use Exotic matter(XM). They try to collect XM and claim portals
> The Resistance are against them and try to protect the portals.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you need a data plan to play it...
I don't subscribe to any.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Two sides.
> The enlightened want humanity to use Exotic matter(XM). They try to collect XM and claim portals
> The Resistance are against them and try to protect the portals.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't that like total non-privacy thing? Walking around and going near things..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Isn't that like total non-privacy thing? Walking around and going near things..

Click to collapse



They're generally in public places like parks



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> They're generally in public places like parks
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



But still..You got to go there and do it yourself.And someone else will know it and come behind you..
I am being paranoid


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh that game  still waiting for that email


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> But still..You got to go there and do it yourself.And someone else will know it and come behind you..
> I am being paranoid

Click to collapse



The cons of AR games. 

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




-Grift- said:


> Oh that game  still waiting for that email

Click to collapse



I'm waiting too.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

I need my Ingress invite 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> The cons of AR games.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya..but for me, privacy is more important than playing a game


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ya..but for me, privacy is more important than playing a game

Click to collapse



Psh... Who needs privacy ?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Psh... Who needs privacy ?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Me


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 23, 2012)

Privacy? I know a good app "Hideman" tried it quite satisfying you guys should try


----------



## Deadly (Nov 23, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Privacy? I know a good app "Hideman" tried it quite satisfying you guys should try

Click to collapse



Have you guys heard about this PDROID app? 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.privacy.pdroid 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 23, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Psh... Who needs privacy ?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Orly? Can I watch you bathing?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Privacy? I know a good app "Hideman" tried it quite satisfying you guys should try

Click to collapse





That's a VPN service..I don't like it much.I prefer VPN1Click over it




nitubhaskar said:


> Have you guys heard about this PDROID app?
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.privacy.pdroid
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

Click to collapse



Of course..Its the ultimate privacy tool for android 






LewisGauss said:


> Orly? Can I watch you bathing?

Click to collapse



Ultraaaagaaay.jpg


----------



## Deadly (Nov 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Orly? Can I watch you bathing?

Click to collapse



Eeewww

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Me

Click to collapse



You're the only person I know who does. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> Orly? Can I watch you bathing?

Click to collapse



Ummm, I need some privacy. I spoke wrong. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 23, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You're the only person I know who does.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Make it 2 then!

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Make it 2 then!
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. Yay, i want muffins!_

Click to collapse



*bro fist*

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You're the only person I know who does.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First you say you don't need ant privacy, now you are saying you need some..Chameleon!! :banghead:



Btw guys..Anyone seen the guy outside your house who is invincible to gays?


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> First you say you don't need ant privacy, now you are saying you need some..Chameleon!! :banghead:
> 
> Btw guys..Anyone seen the guy outside your house who is invincible to gays?

Click to collapse



I forced him to say that. :victory::victory:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I forced him to say that. :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



Somuchwin.jpg


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Somuchwin.jpg

Click to collapse



CALL ME MASTER. NAO!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> CALL ME MASTER. NAO!!!

Click to collapse



You are one who should call me a master you muffin..I am a member of the governing body..

No one answered my question btw..So I will repeat it..
Anyone seen the guy outside your house who is invincible to gays?


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> To the coat of arms choices i aint even finished the other 2 yet  but if its staying as num 2 ill make a sig for it ehen i get home if you wish?
> 
> sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes

Click to collapse



I guess I read your email wrong!  I know you mentioned one or more links being broken, so that's why I thought the two was all you had to work with from my end. Anyhow, they both look killer! And, looking at the other designs, i'm still happiest with the second one you sent. Great work as always... 

How's everyone doing? Recovery mode from yesterday is in effect for me. I seriously have two-thirds of my refrigerator being taken up with Thanksgiving leftovers. Ima eat like a king for at least another week... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are one who should call me a master you muffin..I am a member of the governing body..
> 
> No one answered my question btw..So I will repeat it..
> Anyone seen the guy outside your house who is invincible to gays?

Click to collapse



 No. But there is this:



*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> First you say you don't need ant privacy, now you are saying you need some..Chameleon!! :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw guys..Anyone seen the guy outside your house who is invincible to gays?

Click to collapse



I'm just as confused...

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> I forced him to say that. :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



Yes, yes you did 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I guess I read your email wrong!  I know you mentioned one or more links being broken, so that's why I thought the two was all you had to work with from my end. Anyhow, they both look killer! And, looking at the other designs, i'm still happiest with the second one you sent. Great work as always...
> 
> How's everyone doing? Recovery mode from yesterday is in effect for me. I seriously have two-thirds of my refrigerator being taken up with Thanksgiving leftovers. Ima eat like a king for at least another week... :thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Give me some leftovers 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Give me some leftovers
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Dude, I have so much, it's crazy! The smoked turkey was divine... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, I have so much, it's crazy! The smoked turkey was divine...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Smoked? I'm jealous 

Hope all my brothers had a wonderful holiday


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Smoked? I'm jealous
> 
> Hope all my brothers had a wonderful holiday

Click to collapse



Yeah man, 'twas amazingly good! And thanks, it was a nice day indeed. I even saw my aunt and uncle, who decided to drop by yesterday. I hadn't seen them since I was a teenager...

Hope everyone else had a great day also, and has a great weekend to come!


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are one who should call me a master you muffin..I am a member of the governing body..
> 
> No one answered my question btw..So I will repeat it..
> Anyone seen the guy outside your house who is invincible to gays?

Click to collapse



I believe the word you're looking for is invisible 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

*So Cryptic, Your Posts*



unbelieveable said:


> so long , what are they , what do you want to express!!!

Click to collapse



What you want to know??

Edit: Oh, and that post of yours earned your way into the dev section. Well played. (*golf clap*)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 23, 2012)

top of the morning to ye brothers and muffins,
what field of treachery and evil shall we do next?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 23, 2012)

Afternoon.

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What you want to know??
> 
> Edit: Oh, and that post of yours earned your way into the dev section. Well played. (*golf clap*)

Click to collapse



That explains why it made absolutely no sense 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 23, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> top of the morning to ye brothers and muffins,
> what field of treachery and evil shall we do next?

Click to collapse



Eat all the muffins.jpg

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> That explains why it made absolutely no sense
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Catching up on you guys, and I see that. Weirdos, I tell ya...


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

Fixed at #1406


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hmm... Any suggestions? (Besides eating the muffins!) :silly:

Click to collapse



Fail quoting?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> top of the morning to ye brothers and muffins,
> what field of treachery and evil shall we do next?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Any suggestions? (Besides eating the muffins!) :silly:



Tezlastorme said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Greetings, Testosterone! 



Tezlastorme said:


> Eat all the muffins.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Don't encourage him...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hmm... Any suggestions? (Besides eating the muffins!) :silly:

Click to collapse



i had a muffinly muffining muffin experience on my mind right now,
we need to get more donations for our beer deposits,
i'd suggest we all get naked and dance like kahoonies before we sell real estate


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 23, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> top of the morning to ye brothers and muffins,
> what field of treachery and evil shall we do next?

Click to collapse



What up, DN(you mind if I call you that?) :highfive:

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man, 'twas amazingly good! And thanks, it was a nice day indeed. I even saw my aunt and uncle, who decided to drop by yesterday. I hadn't seen them since I was a teenager...
> 
> Hope everyone else had a great day also, and has a great weekend to come!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I ate too much apple pie yesterday  I wanna try fried turkey next year


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I believe the word you're looking for is invisible
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya..I typed that in a haste


----------



## Deadly (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey deathnotice..

Hello everyone... good evening.. 

Plans: Anything but eating :crying:

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 23, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What up, DN(you mind if I call you that?) :highfive:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeap,
we seriously need more donations,
we must be active role models of the betterment for society,
let's raise a awareness for global warming fund and spend the dope on adding stock to our beer deposits

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

Why so silent....


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

I haz Ingress! (Thanks QuantumFoam!) :good:


----------



## veeman (Nov 23, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Try paranoid, the way a tab should look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have Paranoid Android. Lol. 

I hate the tablet ui though.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I haz Ingress! (Thanks QuantumFoam!) :good:

Click to collapse



Jealous.jpg
Waiting from a month or so it seems(5days)

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## veeman (Nov 23, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Which clock widget is that?

Click to collapse



It's called Nexus 4 clock. It's basically a clone of the clock from 4.2 which I really like but I downgraded to 4.1.2 so I just downloaded this widget.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## cascabel (Nov 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's called Nexus 4 clock. It's basically a clone of the clock from 4.2 which I really like but I downgraded to 4.1.2 so I just downloaded this widget.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



why downgrade though? i thought 4.2 is great. haven't tried it yet since my device doesn't have it yet...

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I haz Ingress! (Thanks QuantumFoam!) :good:

Click to collapse



Stand up to the Enlightened


#Resistance #ingress #nianticproject




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## veeman (Nov 23, 2012)

cascabel said:


> why downgrade though? i thought 4.2 is great. haven't tried it yet since my device doesn't have it yet...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Nah, I don't like it. The performance was better on 4.1.2 and all the new transitions in 4.2 got annoying after a while. I do like the keyboard though so I just got the latinime.apk from 4.2 and installed it in 4.1.2. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> Nah, I don't like it. The performance was better on 4.1.2 and all the new transitions in 4.2 got annoying after a while. I do like the keyboard though so I just got the latinime.apk from 4.2 and installed it in 4.1.2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I like your clock... only the third clock widget I've come across that has a second hand. 
Downloading. :good:

Edit: None of the play store apps show a second hand... and specific app/ setting you're using?


----------



## veeman (Nov 23, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I like your clock... only the third clock widget I've come across that has a second hand.
> Downloading. :good:
> 
> Edit: None of the play store apps show a second hand... and specific app/ setting you're using?

Click to collapse



Mine doesn't show the second hand either. Only the hour and minute hands. Maybe you should look at the picture again? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## a.cid (Nov 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> Mine doesn't show the second hand either. Only the hour and minute hands. Maybe you should look at the picture again?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



The second hand is not present on the official version either...


----------



## veeman (Nov 23, 2012)

a.cid said:


> The second hand is not present on the official version either...

Click to collapse



^^^This

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, I have so much, it's crazy! The smoked turkey was divine...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I'm jealous 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex, how did you get the invite?


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

​
*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2012)

Morning all. Time for me to consume leftovers... I'm thinking carne asada on a jalapeno bagel.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Morning all. Time for me to consume leftovers... I'm thinking carne asada on a jalapeno bagel.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



Morning, muffin man! That actuality sounds very tasty! I love me some spicy Mexican food... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning, muffin man! That actuality sounds very tasty! I love me some spicy Mexican food... :thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Should I get ingress?  I am a bit concerned about privacy :/


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Should I get ingress?  I am a bit concerned about privacy :/

Click to collapse



Privacy? What's that? I mean, you have a Google account, right? You've already given up on being 'off the grid'... 

Nothing to worry about. 

I think... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Privacy? What's that? I mean, you have a Google account, right? You've already given up on being 'off the grid'...
> 
> Nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where can I get an invite, sir?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Privacy? What's that? I mean, you have a Google account, right? You've already given up on being 'off the grid'...
> 
> Nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am concerned about the location thing actually...
Can you see where the other people are?


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Where can I get an invite, sir?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Go find Joe Philley on Google+ and wait for him to post the codes. 





Prawesome said:


> I am concerned about the location thing actually...
> Can you see where the other people are?

Click to collapse



No, I highly doubt that it would really compromise anyone's privacy... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Go find Joe Philley on Google+ and wait for him to post the codes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hm..Can you see others location? I am paranoid about it..


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hm..Can you see others location? I am paranoid about it..

Click to collapse



I'm not entire certain yet, just got it and haven't really had time to get out and move about. I also don't know how to find others yet, but I think it's safe... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm not entire certain yet, just got it and haven't really had time to get out and move about. I also don't know how to find others yet, but I think it's safe...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Then I guess I will gibe it a chance


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 23, 2012)

Evening Sirs and Muffins / Muffinette.  Sorry I've been AWOL today - 13 hours on the road took it out of me.  However, a hot shower and 2 beers down and the Friday evening starts to look a little better.

Missed all this Enlightenment thing - is it any good, does it work outside of World Central (aka the US), should I bother trying to get an invite or just go back to sleep?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning, muffin man! That actuality sounds very tasty! I love me some spicy Mexican food... :thumbup:
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



My trade secret, my recipe.  Never before shared:
3/4 cup each: soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, white vinegar, olive oil
3 or 4 limes, (squeeze juice into marinade, discard limes)
1 diced/minced clove of garlic
2 tsp each: salt, black pepper, white pepper, garlic powder, paprika, oregano, ground cumin
3 habanero peppers, diced (don't discard seeds!)
5 serrano peppers, diced

Put all that stuff in a Tupperware/Rubbermaid cake pan (so it seals), mix it together.  Add 3 or so lbs. of ranchero style flap meat.  Marinate 2 to 4 days, flipping meat over every 12 hours so it all gets the same flavor.

Amaze all, but tell no one. Lol.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> My trade secret, my recipe.  Never before shared:
> 3/4 cup each: soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, white vinegar, olive oil
> 3 or 4 limes, (squeeze juice into marinade, discard limes)
> 1 diced/minced clove of garlic
> ...

Click to collapse



What are we making actually? 






SimonTS said:


> Evening Sirs and Muffins / Muffinette.  Sorry I've been AWOL today - 13 hours on the road took it out of me.  However, a hot shower and 2 beers down and the Friday evening starts to look a little better.
> 
> Missed all this Enlightenment thing - is it any good, does it work outside of World Central (aka the US), should I bother trying to get an invite or just go back to sleep?

Click to collapse



Get an invite


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Then I guess I will gibe it a chance

Click to collapse



I think you will be glad! 





SimonTS said:


> Evening Sirs and Muffins / Muffinette.  Sorry I've been AWOL today - 13 hours on the road took it out of me.  However, a hot shower and 2 beers down and the Friday evening starts to look a little better.
> 
> Missed all this Enlightenment thing - is it any good, does it work outside of World Central (aka the US), should I bother trying to get an invite or just go back to sleep?

Click to collapse




No worries! Glad you've found time to relax now. Yeah, Ingress works everywhere (globally, to my knowledge), but I haven't had much time to play. Between QuantumFoam and myself -and others, we will give updates as to how it is... 




jRi0T68 said:


> My trade secret, my recipe.  Never before shared:
> 3/4 cup each: soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, white vinegar, olive oil
> 3 or 4 limes, (squeeze juice into marinade, discard limes)
> 1 diced/minced clove of garlic
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds delicious! I attended culinary college back in 1998-2000 so I'm always interested in great food, great recipes, and cooking. Thanks for sharing, I'll definitely try this one out... :thumbup:

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think you will be glad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is global.Though there might be a lack of portals in the less-uburban areas.You can create your own portals anyway by going through some sort of a procedure. You need to submit a picture,GPS location and something else of the desired place..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What are we making actually?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's my carne asada recipe.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Go find Joe Philley on Google+ and wait for him to post the codes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks . 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Thanks .
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Those codes get snatched up within about 10 seconds, so you gotta be online at the right time to get one! Good luck! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2012)

OR

To get an invite, create some fan art using the ingress logo and then tag +Joe Philley and #ingress on Google+



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Those codes get snatched up within about 10 seconds, so you gotta be online at the right time to get one! Good luck!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



OK. I'll try to get one later. I'm too tired now. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> OR
> 
> To get an invite, create some fan art using, the ingress logo and then tag +Joe Philley and #ingress on Google+
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^This also^^^

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

I loved the Area 51 image with the Ingress symbol on the grounds. Brilliant... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> My trade secret, my recipe.  Never before shared:
> 3/4 cup each: soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, white vinegar, olive oil
> 3 or 4 limes, (squeeze juice into marinade, discard limes)
> 1 diced/minced clove of garlic
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. That sounds amazing. I'll try it out   Thanks 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

Good night sirs and muffins. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Wow. That sounds amazing. I'll try it out   Thanks
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See ya later, Odie!  

Have a good night... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> See ya later, Odie!
> 
> Have a good night...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Thanks for the awesome name .


Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 23, 2012)

What's up brothers and pledges? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up brothers and pledges?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Axis, my man! How goes things? You have a Kickass day yesterday kicking asses and eating bird? I'm still in recovery mode from it all. Turkey overload. And, sleepy because of it all... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Axis, my man! How goes things? You have a Kickass day yesterday kicking asses and eating bird? I'm still in recovery mode from it all. Turkey overload. And, sleepy because of it all...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Haha man I had a damn good day yesterday. Got a little buzzed but kept it minimal due to all the family around ha. And today is a good day so far lol

How you been brother?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha man I had a damn good day yesterday. Got a little buzzed but kept it minimal due to all the family around ha. And today is a good day so far lol
> 
> How you been brother?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty damn good! Got an Ingress code from QuantumFoam, and have just been lounging around today. Haven't even had the need to put on pants yet! Good day indeed. What's new in the A2 forums? I haven't been in there much lately. Have I missed any more milestones or breakthroughs?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pretty damn good! Got an Ingress code from QuantumFoam, and have just been lounging around today. Haven't even had the need to put on pants yet! Good day indeed. What's new in the A2 forums? I haven't been in there much lately. Have I missed any more milestones or breakthroughs?

Click to collapse



Awesome :thumbup:

And nothing much has been going on lately. Just the usual questions and such  I'm hoping something exciting comes up soon. I'd love something new haha.  But I've been toying with the idea of getting an SGS3 or Nexus 4, or HTC One X+.... can't make up my mind. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 23, 2012)

@QF & apex.. damn I missed it in seconds.. thanks to my slow poke phone.. I got a invite on g+ but it got used by someone :crying:

But anyway thanks for the tip sirs
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 23, 2012)

Evening muffins

Huge List Of Black Friday Sales http://urly.de/7a9c9

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Awesome :thumbup:
> 
> And nothing much has been going on lately. Just the usual questions and such  I'm hoping something exciting comes up soon. I'd love something new haha.  But I've been toying with the idea of getting an SGS3 or Nexus 4, or HTC One X+.... can't make up my mind.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, seems quiet as usual. I need to start working on some new ports for ROMs, but time is always against me. I may just have to take some time off next week and dive into completing these few projects I've undertaken. Anyhow, life seems to be normal -nothin' wrong with that! 



nitubhaskar said:


> @QF & apex.. damn I missed it in seconds.. thanks to my slow poke phone.. I got a invite on g+ but it got used by someone :crying:
> 
> But anyway thanks for the tip sirs
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



You'll get one, just have to grab it at the right time. They want people to play, and that's why the codes are being freely given in intervals. You'll find one, and you will join the resistance! 



jugg1es said:


> Evening muffins
> 
> Huge List Of Black Friday Sales http://urly.de/7a9c9
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's happening, Jug? How ya been man?

Thanks for the link-a-roo! Good stuff...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, seems quiet as usual. I need to start working on some new ports for ROMs, but time is always against me. I may just have to take some time off next week and dive into completing these few projects I've undertaken. Anyhow, life seems to be normal -nothin' wrong with that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's just say I've had a long day today. How's you doing?

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Let's just say I've had a long day today. How's you doing?
> 
> “Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
> (Ted Nelson)

Click to collapse



Not too shabby. Finished putting together a trampoline for the kids, and relaxing with a cold one. Still have the smell of smoked turkey on my hands from carving into that sucker yesterday -good times indeed! Hope things are well with you, and I hop your 'long day' was just that, and nothing chaotic or dramatic...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi all!

Sup?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Sup?
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Nothin' much brother, how is life treating you?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not too shabby. Finished putting together a trampoline for the kids, and relaxing with a cold one. Still have the smell of smoked turkey on my hands from carving into that sucker yesterday -good times indeed! Hope things are well with you, and I hop your 'long day' was just that, and nothing chaotic or dramatic...

Click to collapse



My long days always contain drama. But hey ho, no injuries or police so not bad

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> My long days always contain drama. But hey ho, no injuries or police so not bad
> 
> “Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
> (Ted Nelson)

Click to collapse



Well, if it's something not out of the ordinary, then fair enough! Glad to hear. I was thinking of letting the crowds die down a bit, and then going on a search for a 65" flat screen, but I have found myself in a bout with laziness...


----------



## Deadly (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You'll get one, just have to grab it at the right time. They want people to play, and that's why the codes are being freely given in intervals. You'll find one, and you will join the resistance!

Click to collapse



You 2 are on resistance? Well, let me get a invite first then will join..

Hi every1..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nothin' much brother, how is life treating you?

Click to collapse



Not good...

Couple of personal problems.
Ruined my social life.
Got $10 from donations for my apps. It comes handy to fix that Gameloft problem I told you before.

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> You 2 are on resistance? Well, let me get a invite first then will join..
> 
> Hi every1..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Howdy ho! Yeah, the Resistance is where it's at. I really want to get out and see what this thing does. But, again, I've been overtaken by the lethargy that comes from post-turkey gorging, and I am still in a state of nap-ness...


----------



## Apex (Nov 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Not good...
> 
> Couple of personal problems.
> Ruined my social life.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude! Sorry to hear. Anything I (we) can do? Social lives are funny things, they are always subjected to an ebb and flow of positive and negative. You'll bounce back from it -trust me! I've gotten myself into some pretty nasty situations with my social life, and it always settles down after some time. I've also done some really terrible crap too, and though it was terrible at the time, it has been forgotten by all now. Just hang in there man, it'll resolve itself...


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 23, 2012)

The xda app on wp7 needs sortin lol, you can't jump to last page on threads  and it takes long going through em on this haha,

New lumia 800 FTW xD 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> The xda app on wp7 needs sortin lol, you can't jump to last page on threads  and it takes long going through em on this haha,
> 
> New lumia 800 FTW xD
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

Click to collapse



Ah, the quarks of xda! How's it going bro? I misread your email, didn't realize you've still had more coat of arms to work with. But, QuantumFoam has some work for you to do... 

(real work) 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 24, 2012)

life's never easy,
we tend to bite our asses off just to fight with it

sup brothaz?
what sinister deeds are we up to lately?

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 24, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Not good...
> 
> Couple of personal problems.
> Ruined my social life.
> ...

Click to collapse



If ones social life comes to an and, it's an end he needed. 
No worries, endings are really nothing but new beginnings. 
Chin up! lol


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

Ah...I am back


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

Good morning people. What's up?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Good morning people. What's up?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Well.......nothing 


Has anyone seen the guy out of your house who is invisible to gays?


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Well.......nothing
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the guy out of your house who is invisible to gays?

Click to collapse




I think the sky is

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I think the sky is
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Idk..you look outside


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Idk..you look outside

Click to collapse



From my window I can still see the sky so that means you can see it inside too. 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 24, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I think the sky is
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Technically the sky is not really "up".. :silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi everybody!

So tired of seeing my computer and/or CDs. I've spent all day ripping my wife's abused CDs so I can put them on an sd card for her.  Such a pita when they're scratched the **** up.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 24, 2012)

Yay.. I got my Ingress invite!!

Good afternoon  everyone..

Have to write exam now.. see ya..

But it doesn't so well on my phone.. and its saying 600 xm all the time 
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> From my window I can still see the sky so that means you can see it inside too.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Sky Sky everywhere.jpg






jRi0T68 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> So tired of seeing my computer and/or CDs. I've spent all day ripping my wife's abused CDs so I can put them on an sd card for her.  Such a pita when they're scratched the **** up.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



Lol..Hi






nitubhaskar said:


> Yay.. I got my Ingress invite!!
> 
> Good afternoon  everyone..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Sky Sky everywhere.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google+ 

But I couldn't select faction.. not sure if it comes after training mission..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Google+
> 
> But I couldn't select faction.. not sure if it comes after training mission..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm..LMAO  maybe you have to join a new faction and beat the world solo


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 24, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Google+
> 
> But I couldn't select faction.. not sure if it comes after training mission..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is known bug that pops up sometime. You should be able to choose in the help menu.

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 24, 2012)

Nope. It comes after the training



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nope. It comes after the training
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



If it doesn't the above applies.

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Nov 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nope. It comes after the training
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Dang.. I skipped the tutorial as the menu was blocking my screen in tutorial and couldn't see properly

Now I never got choose option.. seems I'm on enlightened side? Any idea how to change?

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------

Playing on my small ldpi screen is confusing...

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 24, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Dang.. I skipped the tutorial as the menu was blocking my screen in tutorial and couldn't see properly
> 
> Now I never got choose option.. seems I'm on enlightened side? Any idea how to change?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're enlightened O.O


Watch your back. The Resistance in India is strong



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're enlightened O.O
> 
> 
> Watch your back. The Resistance in India is strong
> ...

Click to collapse



With 9 portals huh


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 24, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Dang.. I skipped the tutorial as the menu was blocking my screen in tutorial and couldn't see properly
> 
> Now I never got choose option.. seems I'm on enlightened side? Any idea how to change?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I heard there should be a help section on the app or website or idk where you can change sides.

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Nov 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're enlightened O.O
> 
> 
> Watch your back. The Resistance in India is strong
> ...

Click to collapse




seems I'm not in any fraction yet.. when I closed and open game again.. it showed me tutorial.. so I must be having chance to do it still...






Tezlastorme said:


> I heard there should be a help section on the app or website or idk where you can change sides.
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Ya thanks.. looked in browser from that link for more info.. I haven't encountered choose page yet.. but my user name sucks.. I gave my invite code as name.. because i didn't enter invite code as it took me directly to name page which never said its username.. 

Oh well, name is not everything...

My map is empty to get that training done.. will go out and see if I can find something.. 
Thanks for all help both of you..
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

Dead thread is dead


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Morning muffins,muffinettes and muffin masters

“Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
(Ted Nelson)


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins,muffinettes and muffin masters
> 
> “Any fool can use a computer.* Many do.”
> (Ted Nelson)

Click to collapse



Good morning. 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 24, 2012)

Good morning my brothers! It's my weekend off with the family! 

Shout out to my fellow RC, KonstantinKeller for being the first (or one of) to get CM 10.1 booting and running nicely on the Nexus 4!  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Good morning my brothers! It's my weekend off with the family!
> 
> Shout out to my fellow RC, KonstantinKeller for being the first (or one of) to get CM 10.1 booting and running nicely on the Nexus 4!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow..N4 has CM10? OMG..going to update the thread today btw


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 24, 2012)

Good morning Sirs and fellow Muffins / Muffinette.  Had a lovely lie-in this morning - actually feel rather more muffiny than I have in a while, amazing what some beers and a decent sleep can do.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Good morning Sirs and fellow Muffins / Muffinette.  Had a lovely lie-in this morning - actually feel rather more muffiny than I have in a while, amazing what some beers and a decent sleep can do.

Click to collapse



Keep calm and eat muffins... 
Which muffin? :silly::sly::screwy:


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude! Sorry to hear. Anything I (we) can do? Social lives are funny things, they are always subjected to an ebb and flow of positive and negative. You'll bounce back from it -trust me! I've gotten myself into some pretty nasty situations with my social life, and it always settles down after some time. I've also done some really terrible crap too, and though it was terrible at the time, it has been forgotten by all now. Just hang in there man, it'll resolve itself...

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Keep calm and eat muffins...
> Which muffin? :silly::sly::screwy:

Click to collapse



To be honest with you, I've been alone for so damn long that I would even eat a cupcake


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> To be honest with you, I've been alone for so damn long that I would even eat a cupcake

Click to collapse



I like cupcakes


----------



## _Variable (Nov 24, 2012)

sory fir the inactibity guys, just finished an entrance exam, results coming dec. 14.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Wow..N4 has CM10? OMG..going to update the thread today btw

Click to collapse



Yup check out the N4 development section

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 24, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> sory fir the inactibity guys, just finished an entrance exam, results coming dec. 14.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Good luck muffin:victory:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 24, 2012)

Wahey :thumbup:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IL6r2uJUo8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Yup check out the N4 development section
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Will do


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Good morning my brothers! It's my weekend off with the family!
> 
> Shout out to my fellow RC, KonstantinKeller for being the first (or one of) to get CM 10.1 booting and running nicely on the Nexus 4!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep. I heard it works great .

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2012)

evening everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> evening everyone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Evening Cas.

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2012)

hey odeto. you're pretty active. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey odeto. you're pretty active. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ib4l

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 24, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Yep. I heard it works great .
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



It's pretty smooth. I ran it for a bit. But I'm back on stock, I'm seeing how a custom kernel will help battery life.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> It's pretty smooth. I ran it for a bit. But I'm back on stock, I'm seeing how a custom kernel will help battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can I have your N4?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Ib4l
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse






let us not give the mods a reason to close le thread. and they are watching... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

No one is more active than me....
























Except apex of course


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No one is more active than me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Speaking, of... Good Morneve, everyone!


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Speaking, of... Good Morneve, everyone!

Click to collapse



Mornmuffin(I just came up with that) Apex


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

How's the muffin master, apex

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 24, 2012)

Yo guys. _Good Midnight_


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Mornmuffin(I just came up with that) Apex

Click to collapse



Nice! Sounds like a delicious way to wake up... :silly:



jugg1es said:


> How's the muffin master, apex
> 
> “Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
> (Steve Wozniak)

Click to collapse



Doing pretty well, and yourself? 



LewisGauss said:


> Yo guys. _Good Midnight_

Click to collapse



Good midnight to you too, Louie Louie! How goes everything?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice! Sounds like a delicious way to wake up... :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's be doing better if chops got some sleep, he's been coughing for a couple of days now. It's just a cold really, but he can't spit the phlegm out. So he just coughs all day and night. Other than that all is good,2 days off.

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

Mornneving every muffin and sir! 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## veeman (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey all.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's be doing better if chops got some sleep, he's been coughing for a couple of days now. It's just a cold really, but he can't spit the phlegm out. So he just coughs all day and night. Other than that all is good,2 days off.
> 
> “Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
> (Steve Wozniak)

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear, hope Chops gets to feeling better! 





odetoandroid said:


> Mornneving every muffin and sir!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Mornevening, Odie! 




veeman said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Howdy, Veeman! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 24, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Can I have your N4?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Sure anything for a fellow brother. How does $700 sound?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Nov 24, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Sure anything for a fellow brother. How does $700 sound?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Trollolol.

Sent from my Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry to hear, hope Chops gets to feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just bored so I'm arguing in the .999...=1 thread. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

Gosh...I am getting tired of this crap -_-


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry to hear, hope Chops gets to feeling better!
> 
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I'm sure he will be fine in a couple of days. He just needs some sleep.

"Ask not what you can do for your muffin, but how you can muffin up a perfectly good thread" ^_^


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 24, 2012)

Apex check your PMs please

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow a few days in the hospital and this thread jumped like 50 pages!!   not reading all of that...  so, how is everyone this lovely Saturday afternoon?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Wow a few days in the hospital and this thread jumped like 50 pages!!   not reading all of that...  so, how is everyone this lovely Saturday afternoon?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Why go to the hospital?


----------



## veeman (Nov 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Why go to the hospital?

Click to collapse



Because he ventured into the Nexus 7 forums and got cancer from all the "4.2 Sucks!!!!11!!" Threads?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Gosh...I am getting tired of this crap -_-

Click to collapse



What crap is that? There's a lot of it going around, just curious as to which variety you're referring... 





flastnoles11 said:


> Wow a few days in the hospital and this thread jumped like 50 pages!!   not reading all of that...  so, how is everyone this lovely Saturday afternoon?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Hope everything is alright! Glad you're back. 






jugg1es said:


> I'm sure he will be fine in a couple of days. He just needs some sleep.
> 
> "Ask not what you can do for your muffin, but how you can muffin up a perfectly good thread" ^_^

Click to collapse



Love the Frat exclusive signature... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Why go to the hospital?

Click to collapse







veeman said:


> Because he ventured into the Nexus 7 forums and got cancer from all the "4.2 Sucks!!!!11!!" Threads?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Not funny!  The doctor thought that I might have cancer (tests said no) because of a lung condition I've been battling for a while now... (it was funny though )




Apex_Strider said:


> What crap is that? There's a lot of it going around, just curious as to which variety you're referring...
> 
> Hope everything is alright! Glad you're back.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Believe it or not, at 27, I had a heart attack...  but I'm good and tests didn't show anything real bad... so now I'm finally back home with my little girl!

Sent from my muffin


----------



## veeman (Nov 24, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not funny!  The doctor thought that I might have cancer (tests said no) because of a lung condition I've been battling for a while now... (it was funny though )
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Good luck mate.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not funny!  The doctor thought that I might have cancer (tests said no) because of a lung condition I've been battling for a while now... (it was funny though )
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Feel better 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry to hear, hope Chops gets to feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How ya doing?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Sure anything for a fellow brother. How does $700 sound?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I was thinking more along the lines of $300-$350

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not funny!  The doctor thought that I might have cancer (tests said no) because of a lung condition I've been battling for a while now... (it was funny though )
> 
> Believe it or not, at 27, I had a heart attack...  but I'm good and tests didn't show anything real bad... so now I'm finally back home with my little girl!
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Whoa man, I am sorry to hear that! Pretty scary stuff right there, but I am glad that things came out with good results. Here's hoping for no more scares, troubles, or otherwise. Sending good thoughts your way...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2012)

G'day gentlemen.  Back to cd ripping for me, starting with mine today. Somehow, mine are going infinitely faster than The Wife's.  Maybe it's because I take care of my ****.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> G'day gentlemen.  Back to cd ripping for me, starting with mine today. Somehow, mine are going infinitely faster than The Wife's.  Maybe it's because I take care of my ****.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



How do, Mr. Riot? I actually own zero CDs. I got rid of all of mine after ripping, and adding them to my digital media drive. I'm surprised that they are still making CDs, but they will soon enough find themselves taking the same path as that of the Dodo and the cassette tape...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Love the Frat exclusive signature...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Just playing around with a few

Well put me in a "paper thingie" and call me a Muffin!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been avoiding this project for YEARS. Lol. Mine will go into the abyss when I'm done.  Hers, she'll keep forever.  Strange girl.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just playing around with a few
> 
> Well put me in a "paper thingie" and call me a Muffin!

Click to collapse



Nice XDA App sig 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine is a nod to the fact that I've got belly weight you lose. Lol.  I need to start working out again.


Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Nice XDA App sig
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Look, you got your first "thanks"!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Whoa man, I am sorry to hear that! Pretty scary stuff right there, but I am glad that things came out with good results. Here's hoping for no more scares, troubles, or otherwise. Sending good thoughts your way...

Click to collapse



Thanks, Apex!  I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Nice XDA App sig
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Cheers

"Look Dad, a cupcake!"

"No Christine, that's a muffin. Cupcakes wear frosting."


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok last Sig of the day

"Muffins are just small cakes in doilies"


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2012)

Cheater on Ingress already? Surely not, but look! People are already screaming unfair play! And here I am, still trying to figure the whole damn thing out... 




*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Cheater on Ingress already? Surely not, but look! People are already screaming unfair play! And here I am, still trying to figure the whole damn thing out...
> 
> View attachment 1508403
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Seeing as its based on the gps, isn't it possible to change the actual position on a rooted phone?

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------

I'm still waiting for an invite that works. Had no reply from Google yet

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Seeing as its based on the gps, isn't it possible to change the actual position on a rooted phone?
> 
> “Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
> (Steve Wozniak)
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure, but according to the faction in the greater Austin area, looks like they've sniffed out a cheater (moving around the city in 20 minutes - Austin is big and always congested with traffic), so I'm not certain about that possibility. I suppose anything is possible, but it's all just a game. Or is it... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 24, 2012)

Lots of helicopters in Austin

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Lots of helicopters in Austin
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Helicopter conspiracy? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 25, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Lots of helicopters in Austin
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep, cuz I'm sure he/she is using a helicopter to play ingress.... 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Yep, cuz I'm sure he/she is using a helicopter to play ingress....
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Could be a pilot.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Could be a pilot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Isn't gaming while flying way worse than texting while driving? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Isn't gaming while flying way worse than texting while driving?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Could be really rich. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 25, 2012)

A location spoofer maybe... 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey boys.   Just dropping in for a quick keg stand.  Who's got my legs?! :beer:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2012)

He could be the Flash.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Could be really rich.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



What's that have to do with anything? 





flastnoles11 said:


> A location spoofer maybe...
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Perhaps, or just paranoid Android users. 




werked said:


> Hey boys.   Just dropping in for a quick keg stand.  Who's got my legs?! :beer:

Click to collapse



I'll get it all, now drink up! 




jRi0T68 said:


> He could be the Flash.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



As long as he's with the Resistance, I'm good... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll get it all, now drink up!
> 
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I was hoping it would be you!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

werked said:


> I was hoping it would be you!!

Click to collapse



Ah, still 'a teasing ol' Apex... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## werked (Nov 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, still 'a teasing ol' Apex...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Nope.  I'd never do that. Your thread is doing really well.... That's awesome.  I admit, I may lurk a little.


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

werked said:


> Nope.  I'd never do that. Your thread is doing really well.... That's awesome.  I admit, I may lurk a little.

Click to collapse



Thanks, lil' lady! Oh, as always, you're more than welcome to do so! 

(Please do!) 

Stupid cyber crush... (*kicks rock on sidewalk*) 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 25, 2012)

Am I the only grown up here ?  lol

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Am I the only grown up here ?  lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think that statement is a stretch of the syntax... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 25, 2012)

Geee thanks 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 25, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Am I the only grown up here ?  lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



nah bro, i'm here. lol!  :silly:

I just increased my galaxy players RAM from 512MB to 862MB and damn, such a nice difference! lol :good:


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> nah bro, i'm here. lol!  :silly:
> 
> I just increased my galaxy players RAM from 512MB to 862MB and damn, such a nice difference! lol :good:

Click to collapse



Omg how? I need more ram.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Omg how? I need more ram.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



This little piece of magical software..https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.swapit.expander.de
Creates a swap file like on a Linux machine,  and expands your ram. 
I was skeptical about it, and almost didnt try it..
But it works, and it works great! lol :highfive:


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

I want it free (alternatives?)

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I want it free (alternatives?)
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2012)

Might want to keep allusion of warez a little more covert/edit those posts. Mod eyes are watching.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 25, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> This little piece of magical software..https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.swapit.expander.de
> Creates a swap file like on a Linux machine,  and expands your ram.
> I was skeptical about it, and almost didnt try it..
> But it works, and it works great! lol :highfive:
> If you can't afford it or get it for some reason, shoot me a message.

Click to collapse



so it's just swap,
i think it only makes a little difference since it will depend upon the class of sdcard you are running,

sup brothas?
where's me drink?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 25, 2012)

Edit


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> sup brothas?
> where's me drink?

Click to collapse



In So Cal.  You need to come get it on person, though.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 25, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Might want to keep allusion of warez a little more covert/edit those posts. Mod eyes are watching.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



yeah mybad, thanks. 
I tend to forget. lol :highfive:

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> C'mon guys, you know the rules...  don't distribute warez!  Or at least be more discreet about it!  Let's not get the thread locked.......
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



I know, my mistake. Sorry.
But my edit doesnt help with your quote of my original.  lol


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2012)

It wouldn't be a fraternity if we didn't watch each other's backs.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> so it's just swap,
> i think it only makes a little difference since it will depend upon the class of sdcard you are running,
> 
> sup brothas?
> where's me drink?

Click to collapse



Hi there..
Good mornfterning everyone..

@dn.. here is your drink..:beer: go for it!

Tomorrow starts my battle with my this semester subjects.. I don't have any good weapons it armor this time.. it will go badly I feel.. time to preparation

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 25, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Hi there..
> Good mornfterning everyone..
> 
> @dn.. here is your drink..:beer: go for it!
> ...

Click to collapse



Then get your pants off xda and start studying,
If there's a will there's a way,
I have a business presentation on tuesday too getting my arse busy wid the powerpoint

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> so it's just swap,
> i think it only makes a little difference since it will depend upon the class of sdcard you are running,
> 
> sup brothas?
> where's me drink?

Click to collapse



yeah it's just SWAP. 
and depending on class of SD card, it will indeed make it work differently. 
My SD card is not the highest class, but not the lowest,  and whether it only made "little" difference or not..
It still made a big difference! lol :Good:


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Then get your pants off xda and start studying,
> If there's a will there's a way,
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



Aye aye captain!:thumbup:
See ya guys/girls tomorrow.. 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look, you got your first "thanks"!

Click to collapse



No way! Apex gave me a thanks?!?!?! :shocked:

Thanks!

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 25, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Aye aye captain!:thumbup:
> See ya guys/girls tomorrow..
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



Im a potato and i feel offended



this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Im a potato and i feel offended
> 
> 
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



Your avatar. I needz it.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Im a potato and i feel offended
> 
> 
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



Sorry potato 
aye aye potato  ?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Your avatar. I needz it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



For a parody or educational purposes under the american copyright code, then yez

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------




nitubhaskar said:


> Sorry potato
> aye aye potato  ?

Click to collapse



Emagherdthanks.jpg

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

It only added 1mb and it did the opposite, phone is slower.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> It only added 1mb and it did the opposite, phone is slower.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



 Dayum!
Sorry dude.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Dayum!
> Sorry dude.

Click to collapse




That's not a dude 


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That's not a dude
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



You're a dude. 

Post generated by Lewis' muffin
_________________________________
Chief Executive of Google Inc. and Lewis' Inc. 
_Signature is a trademark of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> You're a dude.
> 
> Post generated by Lewis' muffin
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't check your gmail 


-_____-



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You didn't check your gmail
> 
> 
> -_____-
> ...

Click to collapse



I checked!! 

Post generated by Lewis' muffin
_________________________________
Chief Executive of Google Inc. and Lewis' Inc. 
_Signature is a trademark of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I checked!!
> 
> Post generated by Lewis' muffin
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



:what:



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 25, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> yeah mybad, thanks.
> I tend to forget. lol :highfive:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Edited the quote... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That's not a dude
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



*She's/He's 

Grammar police.jpg

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

I wanna be a pledge  But how, except changing the avatar?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I wanna be a pledge  But how, except changing the avatar?

Click to collapse



You have to change the avatar, why do you think I haven't pledged

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I wanna be a pledge  But how, except changing the avatar?

Click to collapse



There is no other way.  Change your avatar, change your signature and join us Muffin Pledges :good:


----------



## a.cid (Nov 25, 2012)

Shouldn't it be "Pledgers"?
Pledges looks like the plural of pledge (unless the plural happens to be pledgii )


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Shouldn't it be "Pledgers"?
> Pledges looks like the plural of pledge (unless the plural happens to be pledgii )

Click to collapse



No, they be muffins


"Muffins are just small cakes in doilies"


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

F$£¥ing xda app. Can't change avatar


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> F$£¥ing xda app. Can't change avatar
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Use tapatalk?

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> F$£¥ing xda app. Can't change avatar
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Go to more, then Profile.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 25, 2012)

What's up buttercup?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 25, 2012)

Woooot

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Go to more, then Profile.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse










Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Not there... here...









Btb.. how you got that type of thanks? On different forum?
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



What about if you do it in ot, you won't have the thanks button in the way

“Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
(Steve Wozniak)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Btb.. how you got that type of thanks? On different forum?
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



Google images 




Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Google images
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:Thanks:
Lol... didn't think you would do that.. well hope above pics give you solution.. and waiting to see your avatar.. save image from first page to sdcard and then select it like in pic..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> :Thanks:
> Lol... didn't think you would do that.. well hope above pics give you solution.. and waiting to see your avatar.. save image from first page to sdcard and then select it like in pic..
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



What? I can see my avatar? English muffin? Dafaq?


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 25, 2012)

Muffets, In current discussion: Allowing the pledges to pledge without changing avatar. 
Alternate system was found.

 More info later today

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> What? I can see my avatar? English muffin? Dafaq?
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



My bad

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

Should I go to school tomorrow monday? I got the common cold.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Should I go to school tomorrow monday? I got the common cold.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Yep. Give it a shot,and go home if it gets too bad.


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Yep. Give it a shot,and go home if it gets too bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks. 

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ignorant pledges are ignorant 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Ignorant pledges are ignorant
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Balls of steel are balls.

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 25, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Balls of steel are balls.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Obvious fail is obvious

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey peeps..Btw hi Infinity..Haven't seen you after the police thread got closed down


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey peeps..Btw hi Infinity..Haven't seen you after the police thread got closed down

Click to collapse



Prawn. Prawn everywhere 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey peeps..Btw hi Infinity..Haven't seen you after the police thread got closed down

Click to collapse



Hi! Been sort of inactive on XDA lately, due to semester tests and such  But now i'm back!


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey guys 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Hey, wazzup?


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

Ohai Odie, infinity 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Prawn. Prawn everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



You bloody Salmon 







InfinityFTW said:


> Hi! Been sort of inactive on XDA lately, due to semester tests and such  But now i'm back!
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Thought so


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Thought so

Click to collapse



I only have New Norwegian and English left. I'm very happy with my grades for christmas. In most subjects i have a 5, which is like an A in the US. I also have a 6, or A+ in two subjects. 




Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You bloody Salmon

Click to collapse



Hey, y u hate "prawn"?
Just curious 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You have to change the avatar, why do you think I haven't pledged
> 
> “Never trust a computer you can’t throw out a window.”
> (Steve Wozniak)

Click to collapse



That's what I'm sayin',   
Sig to. >_<


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 25, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> That's what I'm sayin',
> Sig to. >_<

Click to collapse



Only for two weeks.

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 25, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> You're a dude.
> 
> Post generated by Lewis' muffin
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



woops 
mybad. too many hackerbabes around to keep track. lol :silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I only have New Norwegian and English left. I'm very happy with my grades for christmas. In most subjects i have a 5, which is like an A in the US. I also have a 6, or A+ in two subjects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great 







nitubhaskar said:


> Hey, y u hate "prawn"?
> Just curious
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



I like prawn..I just don't like being called a prawn


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 25, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> That's what I'm sayin',
> Sig to. >_<

Click to collapse



Yea... That's the only reason I'm not joining... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I wanna be a pledge  But how, except changing the avatar?

Click to collapse



Added you to the Pledges List, welcome aboard! Nothing like the smell of warm, fresh muffins in the morning. 

Rasa, Juggs, Shah, you guys are weenies. 

That is all...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yea... That's the only reason I'm not joining...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Same here, no sig change for me unless it's a variant of the one I have

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Same here, no sig change for me unless it's a variant of the one I have
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



“To *muffin* is *muffin*, but to really *muffin* things up you need a *muffin*.”
(Paul Mufflich)

There, how hard was that?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Same here, no sig change for me unless it's a variant of the one I have
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



Yea... You should definitely not change your SIG... It's a good one 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yea... You should definitely not change your SIG... It's a good one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Brown noser...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yea... You should definitely not change your SIG... It's a good one
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Me bad, changed my sig daily recently.I meant avatar.

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi apex (sir) good morning? Here its evening..

I wonder how I got "git hub" name



2 weeks of avatar change isn't that hard..
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

I've left loads of good sigs on this page already.

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Hi apex (sir) good morning? Here its evening..
> 
> I wonder how I got "git hub" name
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good Mornevenin' to you! I don't know, I think I was pressed for time when adding you and couldn't come up with a witty nickname. I'll re-think some (or all) of the Pledge's nicknames today, and see what my brain spits out.

How's things going?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good Mornevenin' to you! I don't know, I think I was pressed for time when adding you and couldn't come up with a witty nickname. I'll re-think some (or all) of the Pledge's nicknames today, and see what my brain spits out.
> 
> How's things going?

Click to collapse



Thanks.. git hub sounded like geek or dev.. I'm still learner and trying things out..

Exams tomorrow.. no mood to read :crying:

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good Mornevenin' to you! I don't know, I think I was pressed for time when adding you and couldn't come up with a witty nickname. I'll re-think some (or all) of the Pledge's nicknames today, and see what my brain spits out.
> 
> How's things going?

Click to collapse



Don't think too hard will you you never know what might fall out

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good Mornevenin' to you! I don't know, I think I was pressed for time when adding you and couldn't come up with a witty nickname. I'll re-think some (or all) of the Pledge's nicknames today, and see what my brain spits out.
> 
> How's things going?

Click to collapse



Thank you Sir - I would appreciate something slightly less offensive


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey, wazzup?
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



The sky. What about you?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The sky. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Car hood

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

Reviewing nicknames now. Stay tuned...

Edit: Brain functions are minimal at this hour, I will continue my review and discuss with the Founders.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Reviewing nicknames now. Stay tuned...

Click to collapse



Cool:thumbup:
Edit: bubbles 





_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Car hood
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



You're a car repair man?


Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 25, 2012)

hallooo everyone. just realized i have to try and be more active here.  i'll do that tomorrow.

so how's everyone?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 25, 2012)

Did all you muffinheads know there is a music player just for you?
Computer~ http://www.mufin.com/us/software/mufinplayer

Android~http://www.mufin.com/us/music-player-android/

lol, I remember I tried it out months ago, don't really remember why I didnt keep it though.
Destop app looks cool.. Wish I could test that out, but alas.. no windows or icrap. lol :/

edit: guess you can't get the app from play store anymore.. 
it's here though~mufin player pro

Don't even really know how good it is, but I just came across it again and it made me think of you guys. lol


----------



## cascabel (Nov 25, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Did all you muffinheads know there is a music player just for you?
> Computer~ http://www.mufin.com/us/software/mufinplayer
> 
> Android~http://www.mufin.com/us/music-player-android/
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. that player must be tasty. or filling. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You're a car repair man?
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Lol nooo... I was inside car...

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> hallooo everyone. just realized i have to try and be more active here.  i'll do that tomorrow.
> 
> so how's everyone?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello, I'm good.. just reading for tomorrow exam..

What's up?




Rasa11 said:


> Did all you muffinheads know there is a music player just for you?
> Computer~ http://www.mufin.com/us/software/mufinplayer
> 
> Android~http://www.mufin.com/us/music-player-android/
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow.. will check it.. wish it was on play store though..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## cascabel (Nov 25, 2012)

hiya nitubhaskar.  may i call you nitub? your name's a bit long. and i'm the resident lazy guy here. 

tiring but good day. thanks for asking. where is everyone?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hiya nitubhaskar.  may i call you nitub? your name's a bit long. and i'm the resident lazy guy here.
> 
> tiring but good day. thanks for asking. where is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



im in my bed at home beside mom.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hiya nitubhaskar.  may i call you nitub? your name's a bit long. and i'm the resident lazy guy here.
> 
> tiring but good day. thanks for asking. where is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think I'm a bit more lazy than you when it comes to typing people's names

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hiya nitubhaskar.  may i call you nitub? your name's a bit long. and i'm the resident lazy guy here.
> 
> tiring but good day. thanks for asking. where is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nitin is fine.. I use nitubhaskar all over net.. so its like that

I'm the laziest in my hostel.. and that's an understatement.. so I can understand 


They were here a hour before..

That 0.9999...=1 thread is getting on my nerves lol

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## cascabel (Nov 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I think I'm a bit more lazy than you when it comes to typing people's names
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



lol. true. but i'm too lazy to edit my previous post. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> im in my bed at home beside mom.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



TMI

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> im in my bed at home beside mom.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



I envy you...
Left home & its Been 9 years.. I do visit every 2 months once.. due to academics I left..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## cascabel (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> im in my bed at home beside mom.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



it's late and you have school tomorrow, right? 
why aren't you asleep? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

Just got home from my grandmas place. Happy, fat and rich 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Lol nooo... I was inside car...
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Same thing. 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 25, 2012)

@apex may I ask how did you come with my nick?its funny

Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 25, 2012)

*Thanks for the new name...*

...much less offensive :angel:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 25, 2012)

Bleah, just woke up... 4 pm

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> @apex may I ask how did you come with my nick?its funny
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



From my mind muscle. Sometimes it is flabby and out of shape, other times it is pretty damn powerful. Mostly, just flabby... 



SimonTS said:


> ...much less offensive :angel:

Click to collapse



Don't mention it! 



Tezlastorme said:


> Bleah, just woke up... 4 pm
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Good afternooning, you trail blazer, you! I went to church this morning. Saint Mattress, it was a nice service...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the nickname, Sir


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> From my mind muscle. Sometimes it is flabby and out of shape, other times it is pretty damn powerful. Mostly, just flabby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I merely had a nap  yeah I'm a Christian so I went to Church too. Are you a Christian?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I merely had a nap  yeah I'm a Christian so I went to Church too. Are you a Christian?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I merely had a nap  yeah I'm a Christian so I went to Church too. Are you a Christian?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



I believe in God, yes. But I don't know that we should discuss two things here: religion or politics! Don't want anyone to get offended or otherwise! 

It is Sunday, day of rest. I plan on resting my butt off. Who's with me? :silly:


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I believe in God, yes. But I don't know that we should discuss two things here: religion or politics! Don't want anyone to get offended or otherwise!

Click to collapse



Also against the rules of XDA I believe.



Apex_Strider said:


> It is Sunday, day of rest. I plan on resting my butt off. Who's with me? :silly:

Click to collapse



I'm with you. Just watching the F1 from Brazil and also watching my football team winning, soon time for beer, wine and Sunday Roast dinner at my parent's place.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just joined the resistance thanks quantum! Now I just need to figure out what the hell is going in this game lol

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Nov 25, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Just joined the resistance thanks quantum! Now I just need to figure out what the hell is going in this game lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



How did you get that invite eep? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> How did you get that invite eep?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do some fan art.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Nov 25, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Just joined the resistance thanks quantum! Now I just need to figure out what the hell is going in this game lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You've got to go find a portal, and get within range, target it, and fire your XMPs at each Resonator until you can overtake the enemy portal -- I think. I've found two close by my house, but one of them is already at a level 6, so I'm going to have to work on it for a while, gaining my own experience to level up. Then I can take it for the Resistance!


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

Ingress sounds fun but I'm too lazy to go wait for the free codes to be given out. 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Oldie, not Ode.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Ingress sounds fun but I'm too lazy to go wait for the free codes to be given out.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Oldie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



I just gave one to Eep 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I just gave one to Eep
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



If you have some left, I'm right here


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> If you have some left, I'm right here

Click to collapse



Ping. You have a pm



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 25, 2012)

If your handing more out, I will take one 2!  Been waiting for over a week now! :banghead:

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I just gave one to Eep
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Send one my way

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/1...hfm&force=1&partnerid=t1&force=1&partnerid=t1


Keep checking this page for invites



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 25, 2012)

So would I.  Given the amount of driving I do for my job I'd probably find myself near enough to some portals to be of use to the resistance.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I just gave one to Eep
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Can I have one?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 25, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> How did you get that invite eep?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





QuantumFoam said:


> I just gave one to Eep
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Quantum just hooked me up 

I just finished all the training missions seems pretty cool. I'll have to keep an eye on portals in my area


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 25, 2012)

QF Y U NO SEND MD?

I asked you 2 days ago and you said OK, I added you go the list. 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ping. You have a pm
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I can haz invite?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 25, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I can haz invite?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



I'm before you. No budging, Testosterone 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 25, 2012)

FINALLYY!! I got an ingress invite...Thanks a lot Anne...  I will attach my pic later


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> FINALLYY!! I got an ingress invite...Thanks a lot Anne...  I will attach my pic later

Click to collapse



What!!

And here I thought you were not THAT interested!!!

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 25, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> What!!
> 
> And here I thought you were not THAT interested!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasnt  until day before yesterday


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I wasnt  until day before yesterday

Click to collapse



Yaright.jpg

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey guys. 
After getting the green light from Joe Philley and a lot of hard work, I've finally set up the Official Unofficial Ingress Forum. Be sure to stop by and register - whether you have a code or not. Tapatalk support will be added in the next few days

ingressforums.cu.cc



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hey guys.
> After getting the green light from Joe Philley and a lot of hard work, I've finally set up the Official Unofficial Ingress Forum. Be sure to stop by and register - whether you have a code or not. Tapatalk support will be added in the next few days
> 
> ingressforums.cu.cc
> ...

Click to collapse



Great... I'm joining...:thumbup:
Tapatalk support will be much appreciated too!!

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hey guys.
> After getting the green light from Joe Philley and a lot of hard work, I've finally set up the Official Unofficial Ingress Forum. Be sure to stop by and register - whether you have a code or not. Tapatalk support will be added in the next few days
> 
> ingressforums.cu.cc
> ...

Click to collapse



Too many posts in there. I can't find what im looking for


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hey guys.
> After getting the green light from Joe Philley and a lot of hard work, I've finally set up the Official Unofficial Ingress Forum. Be sure to stop by and register - whether you have a code or not. Tapatalk support will be added in the next few days
> 
> ingressforums.cu.cc

Click to collapse



Joined - your forum names need changing as you have most of the 'Resistance' ones labelled as 'Enlightened'

Just need a code now


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Joined - your forum names need changing as you have most of the 'Resistance' ones labelled as 'Enlightened'
> 
> Just need a code now

Click to collapse



Craaaaaaaaap.  Thanks for pointing that oit



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Nov 25, 2012)

Guess I was bit late huh

Joined... user Deadly 
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 25, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Guess I was bit late huh

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 25, 2012)

Resistance error fixed



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## M_T_M (Nov 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Causa Est Occultus, Praecessi Incompertus
> 
> *figet illud*

Click to collapse



He's speaking in tongues....get him!!!!

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 25, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> He's speaking in tongues....get him!!!!

Click to collapse



As the Mods have stolen our 'Thanks' button, this is the best I can do


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

He's ok, just a Latin muffin.

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Nov 25, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> :highfive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And a cunning linguist to boot.

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Nov 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> He's speaking in tongues....get him!!!!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Howdy folks.. what's going on?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey brotha ^^^ I've missed you.

Click to collapse



Me? Apex? Someone else? Lol. 

Edit: I see now 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey brotha (Apex) I've missed you.

Click to collapse



Were you talking to Axis_Drummer?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Nov 26, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Howdy folks.. what's going on?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Axis, my man! How are things? Let me tell you, I am so spoiled from having so much time off for Thanksgiving, that I may need at least one -maybe two more days off work to, well, work my way back up to being used to working. Holy crud, does that even make sense? Anyhow, back to the grindstone tomorrow, and I'm not at all pleased about that... 



TonyStark said:


> Hey brotha (Apex) I've missed you.

Click to collapse



Tony! How you been, buddy? Haven't seen you around much lately. I've missed your sweet metallic booty as well. (no homo) Hope things are well with you my friend! You should pop in more often and not be a stranger. Heck, you'd look good wearing one of these muffin avatars also! (*wink, wink*)...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Axis, my man! How are things? Let me tell you, I am so spoiled from having so much time off for Thanksgiving, that I may need at least one -maybe two more days off work to, well, work my way back up to being used to working. Holy crud, does that even make sense? Anyhow, back to the grindstone tomorrow, and I'm not at all pleased about that...
> 
> Hell I hear ya man. I've had 3 different Thanksgiving dinners 3 days in a row haha. I'm still in the lazy boy. Can barely move but am also buzzed, so maybe that's why
> 
> Tony! How you been, buddy? Haven't seen you around much lately. I've missed your sweet metallic booty as well. (no homo) Hope things are well with you my friend! You should pop in more often and not be a stranger. Heck, you'd look good wearing one of these muffin avatars also! (*wink, wink*)...

Click to collapse



I'll throw a few winks to that  the more the merrier 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Axis, my man! How are things? Let me tell you, I am so spoiled from having so much time off for Thanksgiving, that I may need at least one -maybe two more days off work to, well, work my way back up to being used to working. Holy crud, does that even make sense? Anyhow, back to the grindstone tomorrow, and I'm not at all pleased about that...
> 
> 
> 
> Tony! How you been, buddy? Haven't seen you around much lately. I've missed your sweet metallic booty as well. (no homo) Hope things are well with you my friend! You should pop in more often and not be a stranger. Heck, you'd look good wearing one of these muffin avatars also! (*wink, wink*)...

Click to collapse



I agree. Iron Man loves muffins! :highfive:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> :highfive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't believe you used that word.....

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> I agree. Iron Man loves muffins! :highfive:

Click to collapse



Insert Robert Downey Jr. joke here


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



What's up Odie, how've you been?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I can't believe you used that word.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as it isn't the one Apex used before 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up Odie, how've you been?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm good, what about you?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm good, what about you?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Pretty good myself. Though its been an extremely long day. 

I was also looking into this Ingress game(or is it..) looks pretty straight I guess. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Pretty good myself. Though its been an extremely long day.
> 
> I was also looking into this Ingress game(or is it..) looks pretty straight I guess.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have any spare invites ?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Do you have any spare invites ?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Lol I just requested an invite myself. Doubt I'll get it though  if I do and get to give an invite, I'll give you one 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I just requested an invite myself. Doubt I'll get it though  if I do and get to give an invite, I'll give you one
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## K.A. (Nov 26, 2012)

What in the name of Troll is going on here?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning guys. Gettin' ready for school, tired as crap :-/


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Good morning guys. Gettin' ready for school, tired as crap :-/
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Good morning. 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 26, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Yo Tezla



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morning Sirs and fellow Muffins / Muffinette


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 26, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Good morning Sirs and fellow Muffins / Muffinette

Click to collapse



Hey man

Thanks for the activity on ingressforums. Really need to get it going



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hey man
> 
> Thanks for the activity on ingressforums. Really need to get it going
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.___.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning muffins

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hey man
> 
> Thanks for the activity on ingressforums. Really need to get it goinge

Click to collapse



You're welcome - thanks for the invite to the forum.  Still need an invite to the game itself, although I'm sure that'll come along soon enough.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

@quantum, how long before app access to the forum?

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 26, 2012)

Good morneves, chi delta alpha!

Wuz goin on?
How's it hangin?

So is everyone on Ingress now?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @quantum, how long before app access to the forum?
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



Well I have an exam tomorrow so I'll be studying today. Will do it when I return from my exam. I've to also fix the avatar size bug 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

Tips to get an ingress invite:
1.Make something creative
2.Share it with +Joe Philley +Anne Beutenmuller +Brandon Brager on #ingress
3.Wait for them to come online
4.Wait for them to send out invites
5.When they start sending invites,then keep on sharing your post again and again and again
6.If that does not work,then make new pic and do everything again


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Tips to get an ingress invite:
> 1.Make something creative
> 2.Share it with +Joe Philley +Anne Beutenmuller +Brandon Brager on #ingress
> 3.Wait for them to come online
> ...

Click to collapse



That's too hard. How about you do that for me?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 26, 2012)

Anne and Brandon's names are misspelt



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well I have an exam tomorrow so I'll be studying today. Will do it when I return from my exam. I've to also fix the avatar size bug
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Cool can't wait

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## a.cid (Nov 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Anne and Brandon's names are misspelt
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Dude, tell me whenever ingress forums gets tapatalk support...
I'm sure I could lend a hand around


----------



## _Variable (Nov 26, 2012)

good evening muffins

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> good evening muffins
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Mornevening

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Tips to get an ingress invite:
> 1.Make something creative
> 2.Share it with +Joe Philley +Anne Beutenmuller +Brandon Brager on #ingress
> 3.Wait for them to come online
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sent in this


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 26, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm sent in this

Click to collapse



Y U NO PLEDGE?!! 

Post generated by Lewis' muffin
_________________________________
Chief Executive of Google Inc. and Lewis' Inc. 
_Signature is a trademark of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 26, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Y U NO PLEDGE?!!
> 
> Post generated by Lewis' muffin
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



I need my avatar lol

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 26, 2012)

Good ol' mornin to ye muffinz

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 26, 2012)

Sup muffie


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Good ol' mornin to ye muffinz
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



It's night here...night ....


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 26, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> It's night here...night ....

Click to collapse



Wizard!

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> It's night here...night ....

Click to collapse



Then mornevening. Was that so hard?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> That's too hard. How about you do that for me?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Nope..Sorry..You need to earn it 







RohinZaraki said:


> I'm sent in this

Click to collapse



Good luck with that


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nope..Sorry..You need to earn it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there any other way to get a code?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Is there any other way to get a code?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nope

Click to collapse



There has to be :0

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got home from school. Sweet Jesus!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 26, 2012)

Helping develop an App - its not working -_- frustrating

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2012)

moraftening everyone.  so what's the order of business?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 26, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Helping develop an App - its not working -_- frustrating
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



The TDOT app?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> The TDOT app?

Click to collapse



hey man, i just noticed the avatar. welcome. and what took you so long?! 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 26, 2012)

Morning fellas! At work for 12 hours


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey man, i just noticed the avatar. welcome. and what took you so long?!
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Couldn't figure out hoe to change avatar @ XDA app for iOS, Sir.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> The TDOT app?

Click to collapse



Nice avatar.....


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 26, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Nice avatar.....

Click to collapse



Thanks mna, you too  How's it going?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Thanks mna, you too  How's it going?

Click to collapse



don't call me sir, man. 

and that goes for everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mornevening all. I'm certainly taking a nap after I drop my son off at school.  So tired. The Wife couldn't sleep and her coughing kept us both awake.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Mornevening all. I'm certainly taking a nap after I drop my son off at school.  So tired. The Wife couldn't sleep and her coughing kept us both awake.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



sorry to hear that. how's your wife btw? hope you guys are doing okay.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> don't call me sir, man.
> 
> and that goes for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse





Apex_Strider said:


> [*]Pledges must address every official member as "Sir", until you have been initiated into the fraternity and have become official members, at which time you will be referred to as "Brother".

Click to collapse



...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 26, 2012)

She's got a gnarly cough, which is likely caused by one of her heart meds.  That's a horrid side effect.

Other than that, same ole same ole.  You?

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> She's got a gnarly cough, which is likely caused by one of her heart meds.  That's a horrid side effect.
> 
> Other than that, same ole same ole.  You?
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



well if the medicine is really helping, then i guess the side effect isn't that bad of a trade. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> don't call me sir, man.
> 
> and that goes for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey sir 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 26, 2012)

Source building  Hope it works


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Source building  Hope it works

Click to collapse



What are you building?

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 26, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What are you building?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.

Click to collapse



PAC-Man ROM for the HTC Pyramid


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi muffets

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> well if the medicine is really helping, then i guess the side effect isn't that bad of a trade.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's better than not taking anything, but we're hoping to find something without that side effect.

And now, in her sleep, she has commandeered the entire bed, much like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh well. I'll curl up on the couch, lol.


Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's better than not taking anything, but we're hoping to find something without that side effect.
> 
> And now, in her sleep, she has commandeered the entire bed, much like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, good luck. 

and sleeping on the couch isn't that bad.  get some sleep bro. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey, those who are still waiting for ingress invites.. try this guy on google + too.. Ali Afshar..
I got it from him.. very cool guy!
didnt ask for any kinda art work.. just posted he has some invites.. i asked him to give one.. and he told me to give mail id.. and directly sent it to my gmail.. and to 7 others that day..


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

Bored...and sick..sigh..


----------



## Deadly (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Bored...and sick..sigh..

Click to collapse



bored.. yes same here... sick? whats wrong  ?

join ingressforums.cu.cc to kill time know? as you are obviously interested in game 

you dont play games?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Bored...and sick..sigh..

Click to collapse



That sucks bro! I think I'm getting a chest cold. Bout to be a crappy few days.. I can tell already. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 26, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> bored.. yes same here... sick? whats wrong  ?
> 
> join ingressforums.cu.cc to kill time know? as you are obviously interested in game
> 
> you dont play games?

Click to collapse



:thanks:



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> bored.. yes same here... sick? whats wrong  ?
> 
> join ingressforums.cu.cc to kill time know? as you are obviously interested in game
> 
> you dont play games?

Click to collapse



Cold... I was..was playing Fifa 13 and ACB until now
My mobile won't be able to handle it 

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> That sucks bro! I think I'm getting a chest cold. Bout to be a crappy few days.. I can tell already.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Same here


----------



## Deadly (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Cold... I was..was playing Fifa 13 and ACB until now

Click to collapse



aah.. ask me about it.. 

i have cold almost 10 mooooonths in a year :crying:

i have sighness too


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> aah.. ask me about it..
> 
> i have cold almost 10 mooooonths in a year :crying:
> 
> i have sighness too

Click to collapse



What? o.o


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> aah.. ask me about it..
> 
> i have cold almost 10 mooooonths in a year :crying:
> 
> i have sighness too

Click to collapse



Daaayyuummmm :what:... 10 months out of a year? Exaggeration? Lol cause that sounds bad man. If it's not I am sorry you have to deal with that hell.. sounds miserable. 

I RARELY get sick, and usually when I do it's just a little cold.. luckily. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What? o.o

Click to collapse




Axis_Drummer said:


> Daaayyuummmm :what:... 10 months out of a year? Exaggeration? Lol cause that sounds bad man. If it's not I am sorry you have to deal with that hell.. sounds miserable.
> 
> I RARELY get sick, and usually when I do it's just a little cold.. luckily.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:Thanks:
stretching it? yes.. exaggeration.. no..

its more like i always have cold.. its almost negligible some days.. and it gets worse when i have too many cold items.. like ice creams etc.. 
well, its more like having it say 6 months 
on and off and on and off like that.. but it does feels like all the time lol!
well, i am used to it.. since my body is like that.. bit cold type body i mean  and i dont get sick either.. except this cold..


----------



## Apex (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey gang, I'm busy today working at the National Archives for former President Bush. I hate this place. First half of the day was Federal security checks, fingerprints, background examination, paperwork, paperwork, and more paperwork, just to get inside the building. Ugh, gonna be a long day. Y'all keep it real for me, I'll be checking in later... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey, there apex.. 
wow, sounds cool..
 ummm.. what do you do? i mean whats your work?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> :Thanks:
> stretching it? yes.. exaggeration.. no..
> 
> its more like i always have cold.. its almost negligible some days.. and it gets worse when i have too many cold items.. like ice creams etc..
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah ok, well that sucks man. But if you're use to it, I guess it can't be all that bad, eh.. 







Apex_Strider said:


> Hey gang, I'm busy today working at the National Archives for former President Bush. I hate this place. First half of the day was Federal security checks, fingerprints, background examination, paperwork, paperwork, and more paperwork, just to get inside the building. Ugh, gonna be a long day. Y'all keep it real for me, I'll be checking in later...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Haha dealing with big brother is always a pain huh  sounds like you're gonna have a... well, just a day 

Lol no but seriously, have a good one brother. We'll be seein' ye later :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 26, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ah ok, well that sucks man. But if you're use to it, I guess it can't be all that bad, eh..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



yup.. as the saying goes.. if you cant fight them.. join them


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> yup.. as the saying goes.. if you cant fight them.. join them

Click to collapse



OR..or.. you could always just
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAp9sFVdERQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

If you get it  like Brave Sir Robin.. lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> OR..or.. you could always just
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAp9sFVdERQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> If you get it  like Brave Sir Robin.. lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Who needs bravery when you've got a holy hand grenade

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Who needs bravery when you've got a holy hand grenade
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

I don't know why a lot of people didn't like that movie. I thought it was hilarious. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I don't know why a lot of people didn't like that movie. I thought it was hilarious.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brian was a better film, but anything by Monty python gets a thumbs up in my book

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------

I once saw the parrot sketch at the secret policemans ball, was in stitches even before it started, just knowing what was coming next was enough

“To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
(Paul Ehrlich)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Brian was a better film, but anything by Monty python gets a thumbs up in my book
> 
> “To err is human, but to really foul things up you need a computer.”
> (Paul Ehrlich)

Click to collapse



Agreed. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 26, 2012)

Monty Python,.Oh God, lol.

My parents used to rent a bunch of vhs tapes, movies, the Flying Circus tv show, etc., and we'd laugh our asses off as a family all night.  Usually IBC root beer was also had.

I even reenacted the argument sketch for a project in high school.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

I just discovered that there's not a SINGLE portal in my entire country...


----------



## Deadly (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I just discovered that there's not a SINGLE portal in my entire country...

Click to collapse



lool... the nyou can make some.. just take pics of good monumental buildings or famous buildings then share.. and you will get ingress game related name.. cant remember.. they will get created within 3-14 days of time.. you can surely make lots of portals near home office or schools to help yourself.. btb which country is that?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Monty Python,.Oh God, lol.
> 
> My parents used to rent a bunch of vhs tapes, movies, the Flying Circus tv show, etc., and we'd laugh our asses off as a family all night.  Usually IBC root beer was also had.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha hell yea. That's awesome man. And holy shiz, IBC root beer.. I think I told Odie that he needs to try it. Its the best root beer out there. Other than the root beer from Stone Mountain. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> lool... the nyou can make some.. just take pics of good monumental buildings or famous buildings then share.. and you will get ingress game related name.. cant remember.. they will get created within 3-14 days of time.. you can surely make lots of portals near home office or schools to help yourself.. btb which country is that?

Click to collapse



I am obviously not gonna do that..I have a lot of other creative ways in which I can spend my time


----------



## Deadly (Nov 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am obviously not gonna do that..I have a lot of other creative ways in which I can spend my time

Click to collapse



well, i wonder why there arent many portals around now 

you can do that when you are out and waiting for some1 or something and to kill time etc.. well, that was just my thoughts :silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> well, i wonder why there arent many portals around now
> 
> you can do that when you are out and waiting for some1 or something and to kill time etc.. well, that was just my thoughts :silly:

Click to collapse



I know :silly:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got home from training. Really tired..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 26, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha hell yea. That's awesome man. And holy shiz, IBC root beer.. I think I told Odie that he needs to try it. Its the best root beer out there. Other than the root beer from Stone Mountain.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



My son and I recently went to BevMo and bought 2 of every kind of root beer they had, on a night when my wife wasn't in town.  We watched movies, and drank 1 brand after the next until we discovered our favorite: Captain Eli's.  It's no joke.  As good as the root beer from BJ's, which I've been told is brewed in house.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just got home from training. Really tired..

Click to collapse



Me too...  really tired..


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 26, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> My son and I recently went to BevMo and bought 2 of every kind of root beer they had, on a night when my wife wasn't in town.  We watched movies, and drank 1 brand after the next until we discovered our favorite: Captain Eli's.  It's no joke.  As good as the root beer from BJ's, which I've been told is brewed in house.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



 I thought BevMo sold only alcoholic drinks..  Captain Eli's eh? I'll have to try it sometime.  Thanks for the tip. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 26, 2012)

Large variety of root beer, there. :thumbup:

Edit: Root beer plus Rumchata=Rootbooze Float.  It's not bad, but you've got to be careful with the foam. Do it wrong, foam gets thick and nasty.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Apex (Nov 26, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Hey, there apex..
> wow, sounds cool..
> ummm.. what do you do? i mean whats your work?

Click to collapse



I work for a Fine Art Services company. We deal with area museums, galleries and private collectors of Fine Artworks, as well as across the country and worldwide. We also work with government facilities, agencies, etc. I've been doing this sort of thing almost 12 years, maybe longer. I can't recall... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I work for a Fine Art Services company. We deal with area museums, galleries and private collectors of Fine Artworks, as well as across the country and worldwide. We also work with government facilities, agencies, etc. I've been doing this sort of thing almost 12 years, maybe longer. I can't recall...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Aah.. nice job... not so boring as many work sitting in front of desk at same place everyday.. 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 26, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> My son and I recently went to BevMo and bought 2 of every kind of root beer they had, on a night when my wife wasn't in town.  We watched movies, and drank 1 brand after the next until we discovered our favorite: Captain Eli's.  It's no joke.  As good as the root beer from BJ's, which I've been told is brewed in house.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin.

Click to collapse



lol, You are an awesome dad! :highfive: <3 
My dad didnt do stuff like that a lot, 
but when he did.. boy do I remember, and cherish it! 
You're making awesome memories dude.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> lol, You are an awesome dad! :highfive: <3
> My dad didnt do stuff like that a lot,
> but when he did.. boy do I remember, and cherish it!
> You're making awesome memories dude.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I try.  It's hard for him to show it because he's 11, the size of a 15 yr old, and autistic, so he's got hormones above his years, and maturity of a 9 yr old.  Makes him act like a brat, lol.  Autistic kids have a hard time showing emotion, sympathy or appreciation.

Still, the memories more than make up for the hormonal arguments he starts.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 26, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks. I try.  It's hard for him to show it because he's 11, the size of a 15 yr old, and autistic, so he's got hormones above his years, and maturity of a 9 yr old.  Makes him act like a brat, lol.  Autistic kids have a hard time showing emotion, sympathy or appreciation.
> 
> Still, the memories more than make up for the hormonal arguments he starts.

Click to collapse



I can relate to that. I only see my son every couple of months, he's just turned ten and he was diagnosed with Aspergers a few years ago. I love him to bits, but he finds it really difficult to read people and that causes most of his problems.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2012)

:beer: to you and all parents of kids with special needs.  We were hoping for Aspergers when he got his IEE done, but he's high functioning moderate Autism.  Still, he made honor roll.  Just the lack of empathy is brutal.  Like nothing you do can ever be enough.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## veeman (Nov 27, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I can relate to that. I only see my son every couple of months, he's just turned ten and he was diagnosed with Aspergers a few years ago. I love him to bits, but he finds it really difficult to read people and that causes most of his problems.

Click to collapse



I have a friend that has Aspergers. He's a strange dude sometimes but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> I have a friend that has Aspergers. He's a strange dude sometimes but awesome nonetheless.

Click to collapse



I have a cousin with Autism...everytime he sees me he either hits me and runs away, screams and runs away or just walk past me and greet the others. It hurts  but i just remind myself he's still young and he's my own cousin 

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> I have a friend that has Aspergers. He's a strange dude sometimes but awesome nonetheless.

Click to collapse



I have Aspergers. Not as bad as other cases though.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Hey pex master... Why you no post on your thread? I see like 10 post over last couple dayz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Erm, I have a job, and another forum I have to attend to (moderation), I have family in town (holidays are approaching, ya dig?), I've been writing (both for GigaTechWorld and for other side work), and I have to sleep at some point throughout all of this. All this being so, I still have this highest post count in this thread, being that I'm the OP, so I think I'm still doing okay. But, thanks for calling me out on my so called slacking... :silly:

Also, in case you missed this -it's what I have to look forward to all week. I am seriously considering taking off tomorrow, and playing Ingress. My brother is coming to town from Denver, and he and I are going to see Rush here in Dallas. It's a sibling tradition...


----------



## veeman (Nov 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I have Aspergers. Not as bad as other cases though.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



No, that can't be right. People with Aspergers are usually very intelligent. 




         LOL, jk. I'm just playing with you


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> No, that can't be right. People with Aspergers are usually very intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man. You are so mean. 
Don't forget I have an I.Q. of 84. 
Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Nov 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Man. You are so mean.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



All my relationships are based of making fun of each other.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Why do people in the mafia thread think they run this site???  Bunch of freaking whinners!  My two year old don't cry as much as they do....

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> All my relationships are based of making fun of each other.

Click to collapse



Have fun trying to get a girlfriend!

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Have fun trying to get a girlfriend!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I have a wife and we steadily make fun of each other...  

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I have a wife and we steadily make fun of each other...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Did you start out making fun of each other?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Why do people in the mafia thread think they run this site???  Bunch of freaking whinners!  My two year old don't cry as much as they do....
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



nobody was crying... GTFO'ing is not crying... its telling you to GTFO. and i thought that you guys have no affiliation with us... whats these "attacks" ... lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Nov 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Have fun trying to get a girlfriend!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I've had a couple. 

I met my best friend by making fun of him. Then he beat me up and we became friends 

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Did you start out making fun of each other?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



That is the basis of a good relationship.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> I've had a couple.
> 
> I met my best friend by making fun of him. Then he beat me up and we became friends
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well...... I have no comment. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> I've had a couple.
> 
> I met my best friend by making fun of him. Then he beat me up and we became friends

Click to collapse



interesting friend you got there bro...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Why do people in the mafia thread think they run this site???  Bunch of freaking whinners!  My two year old don't cry as much as they do....
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



I once tried to stand up for people they were telling to GTFO. I'll never do that again.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> You are an angry little muffin. Why so bitter little muffin?

Click to collapse



Don't provoke him. Go back to the mafia. "What happens in the mafia stays in the mafia."

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Don't provoke him. Go back to the mafia. "What happens in the mafia stays in the mafia."
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Provoke him? He's the one who came barging into our thread spouting nonsense. Honestly people, read the third post.


----------



## veeman (Nov 27, 2012)

1800+ posts in 10 days


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I once tried to stand up for people they were telling to GTFO. I'll never do that again.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I will, everytime...  know why, cuz they don't hurt my feelings or scare me...  none of them would talk to me like that face to face, I gurantee that

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> nobody was crying... GTFO'ing is not crying... its telling you to GTFO. and i thought that you guys have no affiliation with us... whats these "attacks" ... lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can't tell people to GTFO of an off-topic thread.. anybody can post there and I will be standing up for all the people you all attack from here on out...  y'all don't scare me...  like I said over there, my 2 year old don't cry as much as y'all... now go back and play with your mafia buddies....

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

Lets not bring negativity to this thread fellas. Use PMs if it's that important to get at one another.  We don't want any trouble just as the mafia doesn't. Everybody just relax :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Provoke him? He's the one who came barging into our thread spouting nonsense. Honestly people, read the third post.

Click to collapse



No. I mean TonyStark following him to another thread and calling him a bitter muffin.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I will, everytime...  know why, cuz they don't hurt my feelings or scare me...  none of them would talk to me like that face to face, I gurantee that
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ...

Click to collapse



ok ok... do it again... evetually you will be ignored....

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lets not bring negativity to this thread fellas. Use PMs if it's that important to get at one another.  We don't want any trouble just as the mafia doesn't. Everybody just relax :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yay! Voice of reason... Where is that thanks button  
Oh, and I didn't come here to complain, it just went to the top of my "participated" list.  
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 27, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> ok ok... do it again... evetually you will be ignored....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Let's stay out of this thread with discussions about this... I'm sure Apex will have something to say about it, but it's pointless to fill this thread with it any more.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Let's stay out of this thread with discussions about this... I'm sure Apex will have something to say about it, but it's pointless to fill this thread with it any more.

Click to collapse



yea i guess so... both of the threads might get in trouble...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> yea i guess so... both of the threads might get in trouble...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm done and I am sorry.. like I said, most of y'all are cool, but the select few that attack people just for posting, not gonna fly...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 27, 2012)

Gotta love people who leave their internet hotspot on without password


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Gotta love people who leave their internet hotspot on without password

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Gotta love people who leave their internet hotspot on without password

Click to collapse



Yup... and they won't know much.. so won't check usage

I had like 2 network at my previous place.. here none are there like that.. 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Why do people in the mafia thread think they run this site???  Bunch of freaking whinners!  My two year old don't cry as much as they do....
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



*Another great big ol' sigh*

Fastnoles, I like you dude. You strike me as a good guy. But I've already had to run around and mend the fences after the last little episode from one of the Pledges starting trouble with Gli. I've stated this before, and I have to again at this time: This is the second time I've had to say something about this. We are (check the thread tags here!) _not affiliated with the mafia_, which means we don't engage them in conflict, nor do we feel compelled to hijack their thread, nor do we bother with their 'operating procedures'. It's just that simple. 

I started this Fraternity so that people could enjoy it, have a sense of belonging, a sense of some sort of brotherhood amongst friend made here on xda, and for those to extend those friendships to other great people here on xda. We are unlike any other 'membership' group, in that we must uphold a respect for everyone throughout the forum, regardless of how we may feel they treat others, act toward others, or conduct themselves. We (the Fraternity, the Brothers and Pledges) are NOT the forum's 'ethics police', so if you have a problem, you should already know how to handle it instead of causing a riot between these two threads. 

Am I asking anyone to like or accept or appreciate how anyone else conducts themselves on this forum? Hell no, I am not. What I am asking -- more so, putting into effect as a new guideline to abide by to become a Brother of this Fraternity, is that you not start anything that would result in discourse with anyone on this site, no matter the forum, thread, or even beyond. That's not why we are here. That's entirely against why this was created. If you'd like to assume the role of 'Member's Advocate', then don't associate with Chi Delta Alpha. There have been moderators, and administrators put in those positions for us, for a reason. If you see something you don't like, you know how to address it. 

Again, for those who want to have a peaceful, enjoyable, friendship building, bonding experience here in the Fraternity, please either be the kind of person who can respect this -even if respect isn't necessarily being reciprocated, or don't associate with the Fraternity. We're not in this to start a battle, nor are we the ones to take matters into our own hands. This isn't me speaking from fear of retaliation, or otherwise, it's simply a respect that I do hold for those in Gli (Yeah, I use to post in there, but was asked not to, and have obliged that request). So, they act the way they do. Big deal! I have my own kids to try to wrangle like I'm herding cats with sticks -I don't need to take on any more 'wrangling', if you know what I mean. 

Sorry for the long, very drawn out response to all of this. Regardless of what's been said/done/etc., I will go on the record by stating that I like BD, Dex, Proto, Tinky, BeerChameleon, Tony, Werked, and for lack of further regurgitation of Gli names, ALL of them. They're good folks, but want a 'private' thread. Is that possible in a "public" forum? No, not really. But, if that's what they want, afford them that exclusivity. Anyone who wishes to be a renegade, trail blazin', "new sheriff in town", please re-read the OP here in the Fraternity, as well as the 3rd post, to see what we are trying to establish, what we stand for, and why we're here. 

Now that my fingers are sore, PMs are on their way. 

G'night to you all, I trust you will all behave...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Another great big ol' sigh*
> 
> Fastnoles, I like you dude. You strike me as a good guy. But I've already had to run around and mend the fences after the last little episode from one of the Pledges starting trouble with Gli. I've stated this before, and I have to again at this time: This is the second time I've had to say something about this. We are (check the thread tags here!) _not affiliated with the mafia_, which means we don't engage them in conflict, nor do we feel compelled to hijack their thread, nor do we bother with their 'operating procedures'. It's just that simple.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Thanks*
We need the thanks button back. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Another great big ol' sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I apologize...  won't happen again apex...  my bad

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> *Thanks*
> We need the thanks button back.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Yup.. agreed on this.. and lets not get into this either here though  i dont want a PM coming 

@Apex previous post.. :Thanks:

PS: i hate biq quoting.. so this way


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Yup.. agreed on this.. and lets not get into this either here though  i dont want a PM coming
> 
> @Apex previous post.. :Thanks:
> 
> PS: i hate biq quoting.. so this way

Click to collapse



That's what the spoiler tag is for...  

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I apologize...  won't happen again apex...  my bad
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



PM sent, we're good...


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> That's what the spoiler tag is for...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



whats that 

well i was bit lazy to quote and put in hide 
so this was much simpler way


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> whats that
> 
> well i was bit lazy to quote and put in hide
> so this was much simpler way

Click to collapse



And on that note, to all my fellow pledges and brothers, sorry for bringing a bad light to the Chi Delta Alpha house! It honestly wasn't my intention, it wouldn't have went that far, but I don't take kindly to people telling me, or anyone else for that matter to Gtfo of anywhere.  sorry guys, it won't happen again...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> And on that note, to all my fellow pledges and brothers, sorry for bringing a bad light to the Chi Delta Alpha house! It honestly wasn't my intention, it wouldn't have went that far, but I don't take kindly to people telling me, or anyone else for that matter to Gtfo of anywhere.  sorry guys, it won't happen again...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



To all: It's been handled -again, by me, for the second time. Let's not brow beat this any longer. We're moving on, and life as we know it shall continue. I'll be updating the OP with a few more guidelines later, but for now...
















...am I the only one who has an unhealthy love for blue cheese?

Holy crud, it *has to be* the best cheese ever! 

Yeah, I'm a *stranger.


(*By "stranger", I mean "very" strange(er))


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ...am I the only one who has an unhealthy love for blue cheese?
> 
> Holy crud, it *has to be* the best cheese ever!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like blue cheese 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I like blue cheese
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Its good, but not the best cheese ever.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ewwww...  disgusting....  my wife however loves the stuff...  

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Its good, but not the best cheese ever.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Please do, counter my expression with the "best cheese ever" in your view...

Already, two to two -by my count...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

I had to post this.. watching this movie for the first time in YEARS!!! I forgot how funny it is lol. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b0XdKqwLX4&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

Apex, you got pm.  No rush dude.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I had to post this.. watching this movie for the first time in YEARS!!! I forgot how funny it is lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b0XdKqwLX4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Classic! 

Great, now it gotta go queue Netflix for that little gem! 

Side note: Only 4 more days for the first 6 pledges to be initiated into fully fledged, Official Charter Members of the Chi Delta Alpha House! It's been a bit tumultuous, but we are nearing the first great big 'ol milestone for this great organization! I applaud all the Founders, Governing Body Members, and these more than kickass Pledges! Makes me proud... (*snif*)


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Apex, you got pm.  No rush dude.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Skinny, no need to feel like you aren't a part of this group! Feel free to bust in and keg stand anytime! You and me -we go way back (like, three months back)!

Seriously, you're a solid dude -and I've seen pictures to prove that statement.  

I shall counter your PM with one of similar PM'ingness, just you wait...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Skinny, no need to feel like you aren't a part of this group! Feel free to bust in and keg stand anytime! You and me -we go way back (like, three months back)!
> 
> Seriously, you're a solid dude -and I've seen pictures to prove that statement.
> 
> I shall counter your PM with one of similar PM'ingness, just you wait...

Click to collapse



I can't believe I'm about to say this.


I have never seen Animal House in its entirety.

There I said it.



But I drink like a beast!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't believe I'm about to say this.
> 
> 
> I have never seen Animal House in its entirety.
> ...

Click to collapse



Say whaaa?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Only 4 more days for the first 6 pledges to be initiated into fully fledged, Official Charter Members of the Chi Delta Alpha House! It's been a bit tumultuous, but we are nearing the first great big 'ol milestone for this great organization! I applaud all the Founders, Governing Body Members, and these more than kickass Pledges! Makes me proud... (*snif*)

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

Its been only 3 days for me.. but feels like I have been here longer..

May be its the lurking effect

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Say whaaa?

Click to collapse



I know I know.  I've seen every movie like it, but I never sat and watched the whole thing start to finish.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Classic!
> 
> Great, now it gotta go queue Netflix for that little gem!
> 
> Side note: Only 4 more days for the first 6 pledges to be initiated into fully fledged, Official Charter Members of the Chi Delta Alpha House! It's been a bit tumultuous, but we are nearing the first great big 'ol milestone for this great organization! I applaud all the Founders, Governing Body Members, and these more than kickass Pledges! Makes me proud... (*snif*)

Click to collapse



Awesome!  I took note of this earlier :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*





---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I know I know.  I've seen every movie like it, but I never sat and watched the whole thing start to finish.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



 Watch it! You won't regret it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

I will...that's a promise.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I will...that's a promise.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Skinny's a solid dude He'll watch, and he will laugh out loud -sans the need to type such a response by him in any capacity.

It will change your life, Skinny. Not really, but really...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I will...that's a promise.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse




> That was less difficult than it sounded and more challenging than it appeared.

Click to collapse



-Some guy


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> -Some guy

Click to collapse



Well played sir.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Skinny's a solid dude He'll watch, and he will laugh out loud -sans the need to type such a response by him in any capacity.
> 
> It will change your life, Skinny. Not really, but really...

Click to collapse



Yup, I always knew I'd love it.  I just gotta watch it already.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 27, 2012)

Mornevening everyone. 

Sent from my muffin, sir. My name is Odie, not Ode.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 27, 2012)

Just got out of bed. What year is it?


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 27, 2012)

Poof. Poof Everywhere



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like ingress opened up to the public... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Looks like ingress opened up to the public...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



It still asks me for activation code..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It still asks me for activation code..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



What conspiracy is going on here?

Quoted post in above quoted post is pointing to quoted post.. axis I know what you did there

I guess no 1 would understand what I wrote
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> What conspiracy is going on here?
> 
> Quoted post in above quoted post is pointing to quoted post.. axis I know what you did there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao  I know not of that which you speak 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It still asks me for activation code..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hmmm...  it didn't ask me for mine...  I did get an activation email, but I didn't have to enter the code...  going to bed, gonna do the training tomorrow and after I'm done with that I will send you a pm with the activation code I just got to see if it works for you....

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hmmm...  it didn't ask me for mine...  I did get an activation email, but I didn't have to enter the code...  going to bed, gonna do the training tomorrow and after I'm done with that I will send you a pm with the activation code I just got to see if it works for you....
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Awesome!
Thank ye  will be looking forward to that. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Awesome!
> Thank ye  will be looking forward to that.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Not a problem, Sir! If I forget, shoot me a pm!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not a problem, Sir! If I forget, shoot me a pm!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Will do man. :beer: Have a good one. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Will do man. :beer: Have a good one.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Right back at ya! :beer: goodnight to everyone! Or good afternoon depending on whatever part of the world y'all reside....

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Right back at ya! :beer: goodnight to everyone! Or good afternoon depending on whatever part of the world y'all reside....
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Don't forget to connect at ingressforums



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## a.cid (Nov 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Don't forget to connect at ingressforums
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Dude, you got me hooked on to this evil sorcery!
Have a couple o' ideas, too lazy to throw it together...
If I get, I'll join Enlightened maybe 
What's a game without a little competition? 

@apex - you're good, man...
Thanks.jpg


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Don't forget to connect at ingressforums
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Great, another forum to frequent! Jk... will do man...  so what side are most of the chi delta alpha members choosing? Gotta stick with the brotherhood right?  Ok, now I'm going to bed... lol

Edit- what's the web address?  Ingressforums.com brings up a site that doesn't look like its it...  maybe I'm just too tired...  a google search brought up the secretworld or something like that....
Edit again- never mind, went stalking your posts and found it... lol thanks man...
___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Great, another forum to frequent! Jk... will do man...  so what side are most of the chi delta alpha members choosing? Gotta stick with the brotherhood right?  Ok, now I'm going to bed... lol
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Most are at resistance.. so get to that side..
And search "ingress forums" in tapatalk to find it in app

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Dude, you got me hooked on to this evil sorcery!
> Have a couple o' ideas, too lazy to throw it together...
> If I get, I'll join Enlightened maybe
> What's a game without a little competition?
> ...

Click to collapse



Game on:beer:

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Most are at resistance.. so get to that side..
> And search "ingress forums" in tapatalk to find it in app
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, found it...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Will do man. :beer: Have a good one.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



i **** you not!
i swear it was this ._______________________________________. big


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 27, 2012)

Ingress. Ingress everywhere 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ingress. Ingress everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



This^^^^^^

Who should we blame **huh**

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> i **** you not!
> i swear it was this ._______________________________________. big

Click to collapse



Owe eesss uurr presenttaaasaan ggoooing 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i **** you not!
> i swear it was this ._______________________________________. big

Click to collapse



I'm lost 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm lost
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You shouldn't think about DN's posts... you will be in worse state than you first saw the post.. 
Adviced precautions before thinking about his posts

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> You shouldn't think about DN's posts... you will be in worse state than you first saw the post..
> Adviced precautions before thinking about his posts
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



Haha I probably shouldn't be on here right now also.. I'm definitely not sober.  but luckily this swype keyboard has my back 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm lost
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Blame apple maps 


this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha I probably shouldn't be on here right now also.. I'm definitely not sober.  but luckily this swype keyboard has my back
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I wish i knew how to swipe ,
Most texting i do on my phone is not in english,
I also have a 3-inch phone which i cant operate swipe properly with me big piggy thumbs

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




nitubhaskar said:


> You shouldn't think about DN's posts... you will be in worse state than you first saw the post..
> Adviced precautions before thinking about his posts
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



Yunosupport.jpg

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

Have you tried the 4.2 keyboard by any chance?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Blame apple maps
> 
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation
> ...

Click to collapse



 no wonder your posts are like they are


> Yunosupport.jpg
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



Read my last post in previous page.. how can I not support uoy..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

PS: ruoy troppus si hcum dedeen ni senseless chat thread..


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Have you tried the 4.2 keyboard by any chance?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nope,
I'm on smart keyboard with t9 layout,

Getting tempted at that swiftkey

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Have you tried the 4.2 keyboard by any chance?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



We are the misarable majority of Android...

PS: gb users 



deathnotice01 said:


> Nope,
> I'm on smart keyboard with t9 layout,
> 
> Getting tempted at that swiftkey
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u left me behind? I said "we"
And you want swift key? 
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 27, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> no wonder your posts are like they are
> 
> 
> Read my last post in previous page.. how can I not support uoy..
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks agent,
I managed to decode this letter of unknown origin usin ASECII 32bit serpent-twofish encryption keys and a sherbet lemon


this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




nitubhaskar said:


> We are the misarable majority of Android...
> 
> PS: gb users
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wenohaveCM7stable

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Nope,
> I'm on smart keyboard with t9 layout,
> 
> Getting tempted at that swiftkey
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell I'd try it out. I like the 4.2 keyboard because when i type all day and get lazy, I can just swipe lazily/sloppy and it gets me 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I'd try it out. I like the 4.2 keyboard because when i type all day and get lazy, I can just swipe lazily/sloppy and it gets me
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Im waiting for google to invent a cognitive eye sensor where we just look at dem letters and it will type,
Then dinosaurs come

this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Im waiting for google to invent a cognitive eye sensor where we just look at dem letters and it will type,
> Then dinosaurs come
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



I like the idea except last part..  I want kittens to come out after posting

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Im waiting for google to invent a cognitive eye sensor where we just look at dem letters and it will type,
> Then dinosaurs come
> 
> this post is approved by the national potato safety regulation

Click to collapse



And suddenly mankind says..





*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> And suddenly mankind says..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Becausealiens.jpg

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Becausealiens.jpg
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Ahh.. you are correct.  Aliens are the answer to everything 

BTW, nice SIG :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey peeps...Still sick -_-


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 27, 2012)

Eat some Muffins and GWS


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey peeps...Still sick -_-

Click to collapse



Have some muffins... it cures everything..

PS: get well soon

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey peeps...Still sick -_-

Click to collapse



What's up man? Sorry to hear you're still sick man :thumbdown::thumbdown: that sucks

Anything good going on?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ahh.. you are correct.  Aliens are the answer to everything
> 
> BTW, nice SIG :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Emagherdthanks

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Hey peeps...Still sick -_-

Click to collapse



Same here pal,
Having a case of flu,
My nose is like a faucet on steroids,

Eat some muffins,
They are the pinnacle of medical miracles

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Same here pal,
> Having a case of flu,
> My nose is like a faucet on steroids

Click to collapse



So there are flu even for potatoes?


_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## -Grift- (Nov 27, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> So there are flu even for potatoes?
> 
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



Well i just got well from a flu few days ago but i still got a sore throat... Sore muffin??!?!?! LOL


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

Almost 2000 posts.....

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Well i just got well from a flu few days ago but i still got a sore throat... Sore muffin??!?!?! LOL

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that..

Seems like many muffins are having cold time 

5 currently.. hope count stops here though..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Almost 2000 posts.....
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



You being here.. it would reach in no time

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 27, 2012)

> You being here.. it would reach in no time
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



And what's that supposed to mean?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 27, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> And what's that supposed to mean?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I think that he says that you are spammer 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## cascabel (Nov 27, 2012)

mornafterning everyone. so what's going in here?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Nov 27, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I think that ilhe says that you are spammer
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



:thumbup: that escalated quickly

I was JK, but u r Nat faaar frum truth

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> mornafterning everyone. so what's going in here?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Some weird flu business...

I mean muffins having bad cold everywhere suddenly..

Good Morning.. and evening here..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

Morning muffins

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## -Grift- (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> No no no... It's a muffin morning

Click to collapse



Er no its not  Its Night muffins over here


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 27, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Have some muffins... it cures everything..
> 
> PS: get well soon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Thnx




Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up man? Sorry to hear you're still sick man :thumbdown::thumbdown: that sucks
> 
> Anything good going on?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing good is going on..I think I will skip school tomorrow..






deathnotice01 said:


> Emagherdthanks
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sad to hear that..Hope you get well soon


----------



## cascabel (Nov 27, 2012)

hey prawn what's up? why skip school?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 27, 2012)

Ermhagerd



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey prawn what's up? why skip school?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because I am sick


----------



## _Variable (Nov 27, 2012)

I now have cough + colds.

But i wanna have good grades do ill not skip school.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 27, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I now have cough + colds.
> 
> But i wanna have good grades do ill not skip school.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Ok Ms.Good grader


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

Good Mornevening, all. I feel like the liquor store fell out of the sky and landed on me. Taking the day off. I'll probably get in trouble, seeing as how I'm supposed to be at the National Archives again today for work, but life will go on... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2012)

Greetings all.

Muffins has a cold? Microwave each for 15 secs.  Muffins then restored to fresh, warm sometimes gooey goodness.  Delicious.

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's a little Opus for you.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Life is life:good: Here's a little Opus for you.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that video mate....you took me back to a beatiful time of my life 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

This is more what I had in mind:


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Thanks for that video mate....you took me back to a beatiful time of my life
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I thought people who troll often don't have life. 
Thanks for telling me the truth.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

*Looking good for our Faction*

Ingress-ites, the Resistance is strong in Fort Worth:


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

Also, a look at Dallas, Texas. I switched to satellite view so you all can see more clearly how well the Resistance is doing!






Also, a satellite view of Fort Worth. What the heck...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 27, 2012)

Viva La Resistance



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Thanks for that video mate....you took me back to a beatiful time of my life
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



You have a life?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You have a life?

Click to collapse



Yes...and a wonderful one at that. U JELLY? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Yes...and a wonderful one at that. U JELLY?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



A bit  but I still have lots to go, I guess..


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Yes...and a wonderful one at that. U JELLY?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



M_T_M! I done sent you one of those PM thing-a-ma-bobs...


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse








:silly::silly::silly:


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Fo what wat Mango

Click to collapse



Mr. Stark, I'm going to have to ask you to step away from the Mephikun, seems his pointlessness is starting to rub off on you...


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> OK bro.
> 
> Thread was dead, just tryin to wake it up.
> 
> Ta

Click to collapse



I appreciate that, but I personally don't concern myself with moving everyone along to post here. If they wish to, have time for, and are able to, I welcome them all. You're a good dude, Tony, and I likes you (no homo). Feel free to wake things up whenever you wish to. 

Also, anyone reading this (Frat House Members/Pledges), I have added a new bullet point in the pledging criteria. I trust you will all read and adhere, so that I don't have to afford any more of my precious beer drinking time to play 'the disciplinarian' here. 

I should expect us all (here) to be respectful of others, and not try and do what I've taken time to "undo" these past few weeks. So, carry on, everyone. This isn't Facebook, but similarly it IS 'cyberland', but because of this fact, nobody has to get feelings hurt over anything.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

So, I picked the resistance...  did I pick right? ...  game is pretty neat, went through the training, now I gotta wait for my daughter to wake up from her nap to go for a walk to check out more!  Pretty awesome though!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> So, I picked the resistance...  did I pick right? ...  game is pretty neat, went through the training, now I gotta wait for my daughter to wake up from her nap to go for a walk to check out more!  Pretty awesome though!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Yeah man, seems legit. Takes some work, but with us all working together, we can do a lot! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey guys. Just got done watching Apocalypse now in my English class. That movie has so many boobies!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hey guys. Just got done watching Apocalypse now in my English class. That movie has so many boobies!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



That film is a classic, 

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish I just could complete a "Task of Trust", and skip this muffin period  lol


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 27, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I wish I just could complete a "Task of Trust", and skip this muffin period  lol
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



How much time you got left?

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 27, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> How much time you got left?
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Two weeks - 3 days -.- 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey fellas! My apologies for not being too active today. Work is kicking my ass ATM!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2012)

My son's Christmas present, a tv to replace the one I've had for 15 years, arrived today.

This is what it looked like before I finished taping multiple boxes together to make it 3 times the size of the actual box (middle insignia tv box).  It is no longer recognizable as a tv box. He is clueless.






Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## veeman (Nov 27, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> My son's Christmas present, a tv to replace the one I've had for 15 years, arrived today.
> 
> This is what it looked like before I finished taping multiple boxes together to make it 3 times the size of the actual box (middle insignia tv box).  It is no longer recognizable as a tv box. He is clueless.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spaceship!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 27, 2012)

Trace evedence deleted.

Yo soy de aquí


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2012)

SHOTS!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> SHOTS!!!!!!!! :beer:

Click to collapse



Yes! Shots!

Sent from the top of my muffin.


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

werked said:


> SHOTS!!!!!!!! :beer:

Click to collapse



Belly shots? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Nov 27, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> My son's Christmas present, a tv to replace the one I've had for 15 years, arrived today.
> 
> This is what it looked like before I finished taping multiple boxes together to make it 3 times the size of the actual box (middle insignia tv box).  It is no longer recognizable as a tv box. He is clueless.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well played, sir. Well played... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Belly shots?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Your belly??


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Your belly??

Click to collapse



Both bellies, yours and mine - though neither of us have 'bellies' in the literal translation. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Nov 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Both bellies, yours and mine - though neither of us have 'bellies' in the literal translation.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Everyone has bellies... what else do you put food in?


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Everyone has bellies... what else do you put food in?

Click to collapse



The word "bellies" insinuates a fat one. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Both bellies, yours and mine - though neither of us have 'bellies' in the literal translation.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Nov 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The word "bellies" insinuates a fat one.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I don't have a belly then? D:

My whole life is a lie. :silly:


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't have a belly then? D:
> 
> My whole life is a lie. :silly:

Click to collapse



Welcome to the non-fat belly club. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Nov 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Welcome to the non-fat belly club.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I'll have a belly by the time I'm done with college.


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> I'll have a belly by the time I'm done with college.

Click to collapse



Better be a "beer belly" belly. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Nov 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Better be a "beer belly" belly.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse





I plan on limiting my alcohol consumption.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey good morfterning muffins...

I have a ingress invite to give.. who is still waiting for it?

Eligibility clause: should be a muffin
Should join resistance 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Hey good morfterning muffins...
> 
> I have a ingress invite to give.. who is still waiting for it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yoink!


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 28, 2012)

MEMEMMEMEME lol


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Yoink!

Click to collapse



Sorry not eligible



-Grift- said:


> MEMEMMEMEME lol

Click to collapse



OK.. send your email in pm mate.. I will forward the mail..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

PS: I'm still waiting for 3 more invites for my other email ids!! So I will have 3 more to give away someday..


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not a muffin but I'm a friend of muffin. I wantz it.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm not a muffin but I'm a friend of muffin. I wantz it.

Click to collapse



Well not sure where grift went.. I am waiting for email id to give.. pm?

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Well not sure where grift went.. I am waiting for email id to give.. pm?
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> Sent

Click to collapse



Check mail

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 28, 2012)

ROFL ... someone call?!!?!


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> ROFL ... someone call?!!?!

Click to collapse



Yes me... I thought u were joking as you didn't reply..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 28, 2012)

Ah since you sent to him already its fine   was busy eating muffins


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

200th page. 3 more posts until the 2000th post.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 28, 2012)

OMG


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Ah since you sent to him already its fine   was busy eating muffins

Click to collapse



I think its her..

If you are serious.. then when I get one more invite and if you still need one.. you will be first priority mate

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 28, 2012)

And..... ITS TAKEN MWUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 200th page. 3 more posts until the 2000th post.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Welcome back... I thought u got angry due to my post

Guess u came back at right time
Now get 2000th post.. oh well, its taken

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Welcome back... I thought u got angry due to my post
> 
> Guess u came back at right time
> Now get 2000th post
> ...

Click to collapse



What post?
And you actually got the 2001st post.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 28, 2012)

aw 
Sorry mate :laugh: so.. this is how we solve this... spam to 3000 :laugh:


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What post?
> And you actually got the 2001st post.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I never said I got 2000th

Nvm about what post.. I was just.....

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




-Grift- said:


> aw
> Sorry mate :laugh: so.. this is how we solve this... spam to 3000 :laugh:

Click to collapse



Hush hush... you shouldn't use spam word... that's trouble.. usealternateword.jpg

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 28, 2012)

hmm productive discussion


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> I never said I got 2000th
> 
> Nvm about what post.. I was just.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The code word for spam is now



        maps
    


Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> The code word for spam is now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So start, umm... mapsing?? I don't think that's gonna work out very well 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> hmm productive discussion

Click to collapse



What's that?

@Joseph.. maps? How about amaps? Apple  maps.... 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So start, umm... mapsing?? I don't think that's gonna work out very well
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its spam backwards. Its the first thing that came to mind. 

Here was the 1000th post on November 20 by werked.


werked said:


> OMG....RASA....*faints*

Click to collapse



Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> So start, umm... mapsing?? I don't think that's gonna work out very well
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Better suggestion then?

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


Josepho1997 said:


> Its spam backwards. Its the first thing that came to mind.
> 
> Here was the 1000th post on November 20 by werked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



**old memories**

125 post / day

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

@werked.. don't forget to join ingress forums.cu.cc site by QF.. "ingress forums" search string in tapatalk

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

Mornevening everyone 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 28, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Mornevening everyone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What's up Odie



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> What's up Odie
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



The sky. What about you? Do you have an Ingress code to give me?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The sky. What about you? Do you have an Ingress code to give me?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You just missed it.. I gave one to werked in last page...

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

PS: I'm still waiting for 3 more!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 28, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The sky. What about you? Do you have an Ingress code to give me?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why does everyone ask ME that  :banghead:



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Why does everyone ask ME that  :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



 That's a surprise to u?

You gave so ...

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## a.cid (Nov 28, 2012)

Give me invite!
Arrrrrrgggghhhhh!


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone have an invite code for me yet?!??!
Am I EVER gonna get one!? Ughh!!




         Just kidding. 
There's probably not many "portals" in the places I walk. 
Forests and such. lol  :silly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 28, 2012)

I found this website which distributes codes to certain people at a certain time of the day. It's called http://google.com.my

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 28, 2012)

Good morning Sirs Muffins and Muffinettes.

What a nightmare my life is ... it's my birthday ... I'm up at 6:30 coz I have to work ... my Dad's in hospital having an op ... I'm single ... and I STILL don't have a code to Ingress.

Hopefully someone out there can help to change ONE of those problems by the end of today


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> You just missed it.. I gave one to werked in last page...
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_
> ...

Click to collapse



So can you give me one ?

Sent from my muffin, sir. 

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> I found this website which distributes codes to certain people at a certain time of the day. It's called http://google.com.my
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



That's just the Malaysian Google page.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 28, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Good morning Sirs Muffins and Muffinettes.
> 
> What a nightmare my life is ... it's my birthday ... I'm up at 6:30 coz I have to work ... my Dad's in hospital having an op ... I'm single ... and I STILL don't have a code to Ingress.
> 
> Hopefully someone out there can help to change ONE of those problems by the end of today

Click to collapse



Changing birthday's are illegal in some countries, so i guess we cant help 

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> So can you give me one ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very observant, young muffin.

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Changing birthday's are illegal in some countries, so i guess we cant help
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what are you trying to show us?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 28, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> So what are you trying to show us?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The future 

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> The future
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



Interesting... Do you have an extra Ingress code?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 28, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Interesting... Do you have an extra Ingress code?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Used it already 

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Used it already
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



Do you have any more? #desperate

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Hey fellas! My apologies for not being too active today. Work is kicking my ass ATM!!

Click to collapse



Same here...So damn busy for the last 2 weeks.. :banghead:


----------



## K.A. (Nov 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Same here...So damn busy for the last 2 weeks.. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Orlynao?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 28, 2012)

This is the first time I've posted from anything but Tapatalk in probably over a year, all because my TMO GSII decided today was a good day to reboot and not boot back up.  I hadn't planned on staying up all night getting everything back up and running, but I guess I'll have to.

Fortunately, I think I have an idea on which of the recently added apps (new to me, as well) might have been having conflict.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> So can you give me one ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



As I said I'm waiting for 3 more code to come.. as soon as it comes I will give here may be you will get it before someone gives you one.. you have registered with your email right? It came after a week to me or try in Google+ with people whose name is mentioned in previous pages if you are that desperate.. you can get it.. I got one there..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Same here...So damn busy for the last 2 weeks.. :banghead:

Click to collapse



I thought you were sick and down... you got well?

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Orlynao?

Click to collapse



Ya 







nitubhaskar said:


> As I said I'm waiting for 3 more code to come.. as soon as it comes I will give here may be you will get it before someone gives you one.. you have registered with your email right? It came after a week to me or try in Google+ with people whose name is mentioned in previous pages if you are that desperate.. you can get it.. I got one there..
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_
> ...

Click to collapse



I am both sick and busy as hell...I am beginning to hate this week


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> As I said I'm waiting for 3 more code to come.. as soon as it comes I will give here may be you will get it before someone gives you one.. you have registered with your email right? It came after a week to me or try in Google+ with people whose name is mentioned in previous pages if you are that desperate.. you can get it.. I got one there..
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, thanks

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sad to hear that

I'm with you about hating this week though...

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 28, 2012)

Curses!  My TiBu backups are AWOL during the process of me getting a new microsd, now I have no backups, and I have to re-teach Swype all the vulgarity I type, usually in texts.

Duh, self: Make new CWM backup, Restore slightly old CWM backup, TiBu all apps, Restore new CWM, TiBu restore app data only.

Nope. After a full wipe, fresh installs, before any data even restored, gapps crashing, after re-downloading gapps.  Either this **** works tomorrow, or my phone meets up with my 10lb. sledge.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Sad to hear that
> 
> I'm with you about hating this week though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know why this week is so pathetic..Everyone hates it...urgh


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Morning muffins

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins

Click to collapse



Good morning fellow muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Good morning fellow muffin

Click to collapse



I'm no pledge, can't you see the avatar

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm no pledge, can't you see the avatar*

Click to collapse



And?  You're here more than me so I feel it's only fair to call you such.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 28, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Do you have any more? #desperate
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Goes public in 2 days...  wait patiently! (Says the guy who got his invite yesterday! Lol) 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 28, 2012)

i'm TLDR last pages,
so i'll just say good morning to y'all


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'm TLDR last pages,
> so i'll just say good morning to y'all

Click to collapse



Who said its morning everywhere


----------



## _Variable (Nov 28, 2012)

good evening peeps.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 28, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> good evening peeps.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



it's evening on our country but i follow EST so yea


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2012)

Good mornevening, all. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening, all.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



sup great leader?
any plans for tonight?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

beer beer beer. party time everyone. 

you at work allan?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> beer beer beer. party time everyone.
> 
> you at work allan?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



yup i'm on my break,
most of my customers are from texas today,
and boy,
i love the texans


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yup i'm on my break,
> most of my customers are from texas today,
> and boy,
> i love the texans

Click to collapse



hmm.. better ask apex to call you then. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Better suggestion then?
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup muffins. Will do Nitu .


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 28, 2012)

Morning fellas/ladies  what's up?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> beer beer beer. party time everyone.
> 
> you at work allan?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



 I don't like beer much.. wine or vodka or something else not available? 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_



werked said:


> Sup muffins. Will do Nitu .

Click to collapse



Hey everyone... I just finished Ingress training and I'm on resistance yay!

So what's going on here?

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> I don't like beer much.. wine or vodka or something else not available?
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_
> ...

Click to collapse



I joined the resistance too


----------



## werked (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> I don't like beer much.. wine or vodka or something else not available?
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_
> ...

Click to collapse



I logged out last night before training and this morning said I was done. Think I need to do a FC and start over.


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> sup great leader?
> any plans for tonight?

Click to collapse



Going to see Rush play tonight in Dallas with my brother, who's in tow from Denver. Probably another day off tomorrow to recuperate. What's going on with all you dudes, muffins, and muffinettes? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 28, 2012)

I feel tired today  weather is terrible too.

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

werked said:


> I logged out last night before training and this morning said I was done. Think I need to do a FC and start over.

Click to collapse



Well it always asked me 3 options.. resume training, later, never.. did you select never? If you did.. then you will get choose faction options..



eep2378 said:


> I joined the resistance too

Click to collapse



Cool :thumbup:

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Going to see Rush play tonight in Dallas with my brother, who's in tow from Denver. Probably another day off tomorrow to recuperate. What's going on with all you dudes, muffins, and muffinettes?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse




looks like you took a long break this week


happy journey! Well seems many muffins got cold 




Tezlastorme said:


> I feel tired today  weather is terrible too.
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Weather is very Cold here.. well to south Indian standards... around 10° **shivers**

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

I need a opinion from all of you please..... 

I have seen people posting an app and link to play store in an app development thread claiming its better... I seriously get angry when I see such posts..

Is it okay according to you people to post another app and saying its better than the app thread where its still under development?

I just made a post with hot head.. felt bad for the person who posted app.. so thought I would ask here

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

a link would be nice so we can understand better. 

dead thread is dead. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> a link would be nice so we can understand better.
> 
> dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol.. here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34751613 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Goes public in 2 days...  wait patiently! (Says the guy who got his invite yesterday! Lol)
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Lol. I didn't know that. Thanks for letting me know. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> a link would be nice so we can understand better.
> 
> Grateful Dead thread is High.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



FTFY

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



dafuq? lol. have you been drinking again? 

edit: i got the reference.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> dafuq? lol. have you been drinking again?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ohai Bella



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Bella
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



ohai llama-looking man-wolf person.  can't remember the name of the character. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ohai llama-looking man-wolf person.  can't remember the name of the character.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Chupacabra? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ohai llama-looking man-wolf person.  can't remember the name of the character.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Jackalope?



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ohai llama-looking man-wolf person.  can't remember the name of the character.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Alicante? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ohai llama-looking man-wolf person.  can't remember the name of the character.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Justin Bieber? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks guys. now i need to use my google-fu to know what you're talking about. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Justin Bieber?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



No..she would be described as gay-guy-with-hot-gf


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No..she would be described as gay-guy-with-hot-gf

Click to collapse



a really hot gf imo. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> a really hot gf imo.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



She and Selena broke up



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> She and Selena broke up
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



we have a stalker here.  why did they? selena doesn't want to be a lesbian?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> a really hot gf imo.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep :what:







QuantumFoam said:


> She and Selena broke up
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



No they didn't  they made up


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 28, 2012)

cascabel said:


> we have a stalker here.  why did they? selena doesn't want to be a lesbian?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



it's even a worse love story than twilight,

in other news gangnam style is the most annoying song of the year,
the video is kewl the music part is only the "hey seksy layde" part which i understood


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> it's even a worse love story than twilight,
> 
> in other news gangnam style is the most annoying song of the year,
> the video is kewl the music part is only the "hey seksy layde" part which i understood

Click to collapse



lmao. i like the elevator part. and the chick in the end. that's about it. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 28, 2012)

bieber is just one of apple's puppets,
when "baby" is played in reverse it says "buy apple products naw"
subliminally illusive


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> bieber is just one of apple's puppets,
> when "baby" is played in reverse it says "buy apple products naw"
> subliminally illusive

Click to collapse



O_•

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice convo 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> Well it always asked me 3 options.. resume training, later, never.. did you select never? If you did.. then you will get choose faction options..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm late to answer this, but imo, no they shouldn't be doing that...  its kind of a slap in the face to the dev of the app who's thread is in question...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello muffins and muffinettes

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hello muffins and muffinettes
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Ohai Jugs



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

How you doing quantum, got those rules sorted yet

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How you doing quantum, got those rules sorted yet
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Done about three fourths



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm late to answer this, but imo, no they shouldn't be doing that...  its kind of a slap in the face to the dev of the app who's thread is in question...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



:Thanks:
Actually only you answered me but your answer is more than enough 

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 28, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> :Thanks:
> Actually only you answered me but your answer is more than enough
> 
> _**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

Click to collapse



my opinions are generally useless and stupid,
so i wont add them (not yet)


----------



## a.cid (Nov 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Done about three fourths
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Law student here, if you wish to get technical...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 28, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Law student here, if you wish to get technical...

Click to collapse



will also be a LLB student next year,
but now i'm a human resource management graduate and specializing in labor laws and public relations


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally back at my parents' place after working for just over 8 hours.  Dad's operation went fine so I'll be collecting him tomorrow.  Finally hope to actually celebrate my birthday on Saturday - 21 again


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Finally back at my parents' place after working for just over 8 hours.  Dad's operation went fine so I'll be collecting him tomorrow.  Finally hope to actually celebrate my birthday on Saturday - 21 again

Click to collapse



Glad you're dad's fine,21 again eh. I've had quite a few of them myself 18 at last count

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Glad you're dad's fine,21 again eh. I've had quite a few of them myself 18 at last count
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



I reckon that puts me one ahead of you mate - this year is the biggie for me :crying: Too old for anything now and just fit for the scrap-heap.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 28, 2012)

What I'm listening to...... Amazing!

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I reckon that puts me one ahead of you mate - this year is the biggie for me :crying: Too old for anything now and just fit for the scrap-heap.

Click to collapse



Down hill from here on out, sit back and enjoy the slide into obscurity

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

G'night everyone. I'm tired 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Down hill from here on out, sit back and enjoy the slide into obscurity

Click to collapse



I've been there for a few years already mate.

Whatever you do in life, don't go and work for The Samaritans - you'd not be helping the suicidal souls who phone up


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What I'm listening to...... Amazing!
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Not Afraid by Eminem ftw


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Not Afraid by Eminem ftw

Click to collapse



One of my fav..

And many Linkin park tracks too..

Muffins.. muffins everywhere!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I've been there for a few years already mate.
> 
> Whatever you do in life, don't go and work for The Samaritans - you'd not be helping the suicidal souls who phone up

Click to collapse



I resent that...... I can help. At least if they phone me it won't be a failed attempt will it

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 28, 2012)

What's up guys? Just woke up..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys? Just woke up..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Feeling better? How is that annoying cold?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys? Just woke up..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ohai brother 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Hiya axis

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm bored so I'm upgrading my HBOOT and radio


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Feeling better? How is that annoying cold?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yea I am 

Thanks for asking man. And new name change huh.. I'll give it a :thumbup::thumbup: 






QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai brother
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Haha Ohai! 
how you doin man?






jugg1es said:


> Hiya axis
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



What's up jugg1es? How've ya been bro?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea I am
> 
> Thanks for asking man. And new name change huh.. I'll give it a :thumbup::thumbup:
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

I was wondering where sig image went.. glad its back in above post..


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> I was wondering where sig image went.. glad its back in above post..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its been there lol I just remove it for some posts to "save space" 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

100 posts since last night.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea I am
> 
> Thanks for asking man. And new name change huh.. I'll give it a :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spent my day off chilling and sorting my mates phone. 

“Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
(Jeff Pesis)*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 100 posts since last night.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



And you didn't help

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Spent my day off chilling and sorting my mates phone.
> 
> “Hardware: The parts of a computer system that can be kicked.”
> (Jeff Pesis)*

Click to collapse



Sweet. What phone is it?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> One of my fav..
> 
> And many Linkin park tracks too..
> 
> Muffins.. muffins everywhere!

Click to collapse



Ya..
Numb, New Divide, Burn it down, lost in the echo, Lies Greed misery, in my remains..epic songs by LP 







Deadly. said:


> And you didn't help
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Sweet. What phone is it?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It's an s2 don't trust him with a rooted phone but he was stuck on GB and it wouldn't update.

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> And you didn't help
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maps. Maps. Maps.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Maps. Maps. Maps.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Epon epon epon... it wasn't your posts to be maps jk

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Epon epon epon... it wasn't your posts to be maps
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's some more maps.
Let' get to 3000 posts by tonight! 



        jk
    

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Here's some more maps.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Now that's more like you

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Here's some more maps.
> Let' get to 3000 posts by tonight!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Impossible..900 pages in a day is impossible...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Impossible..900 pages in a day is impossible...

Click to collapse




900 pages
10 posts a page
900*10=900?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 900 pages
> 10 posts a page
> 900*10=900?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I meant 900 posts..btw..you might need to go back to 1st standard and learn maths again


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 900 pages
> 10 posts a page
> 900*10=900?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Umm... are you writing that one purpose? Because that math is definitely flawed

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Umm... are you writing that one purpose? Because that math is definitely flawed
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



An epic fail at that too


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> An epic fail at that too

Click to collapse



And this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34768175


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's an s2 don't trust him with a rooted phone but he was stuck on GB and it wouldn't update.
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



Haha yea I hear ya there. My brother had a lg nitro HD that I rooted and ROM'd and then ICS hit and he freaked because the update wouldn't work. I was out of town, so he had to call me so I could walk him through the steps lol. I told him he should just cave in and create an account on XDA for learning purposes lol 

He said "dude.. this sh1t is alien technology to me.." .. and I believe it is ha  to him that is. But soon as he got on ICS he wanted to ROM it again. lol It was a pain. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I meant 900 posts..btw..you might need to go back to 1st standard and learn maths again

Click to collapse



Math won't get me anywhere. 
BTW you guys do notice the question mark at the end, right?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> And this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34768175
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh man..Now he needs to learn some math..like..right now 

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Math won't get me anywhere.
> BTW you guys do notice the question mark at the end, right?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



At this rate...You wont be able to go anywhere without a calculator...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> And this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34768175
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check your PM so I can explain my ways of math.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh man..Now he needs to learn some math..like..right now

Click to collapse



More like..

RITE NAO!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

I know math. 
In fact, I got 102% in Algebra last year...

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Check your PM so I can explain my ways of math.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Are you writing a book on 'The worst ways to do math' ? 







Deadly. said:


> More like..
> 
> RITE NAO!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.gif


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Check your PM so I can explain my ways of math.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I saw it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> More like..
> 
> RITE NAO!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



RIGHT NAO!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I saw it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you? 0_o, 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I saw it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What does it say? What does it say?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I know math.
> In fact, I got 102% in Algebra last year...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Troll_troll_everywhere.png

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Troll_troll_everywhere.png
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Fine. I got a 98.2% Still not bad though.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I know math.
> In fact, I got 102% in Algebra last year...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Damn, and I thought I was good with 101.9999...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Did you? 0_o,
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Damn, and I thought I was good with 101.9999...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I see what you did there :good:


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Fine. I got a 98.2% Still not bad though.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



That 1.8% makes you this bad at maths? O-o
I wonder what questions were there? 1+1=3
Options 1. False 2. Not equal 3. Wrong 4. Not true

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Damn, and I thought I was good with 101.9999...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That rounds down to 101.3%. You weren't even close! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That 1.8% makes you this bad at maths? O-o
> I wonder what questions were there? 1+1=3
> Options 1. False 2. Not equal 3. Wrong 4. Not true
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope..worse than that...I am pretty sure the questions were like 'Is 1 a number?' 

Anyway,lets stop teasing him  Otherwise it will be a repeat of the 'mephikun incident'


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That 1.8% makes you this bad at maths? O-o
> I wonder what questions were there? 1+1=3
> Options 1. False 2. Not equal 3. Wrong 4. Not true
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The options were False or False, he circled the or. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> That rounds down to 101.3%. You weren't even close!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



What in the world?


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That 1.8% makes you this bad at maths? O-o
> I wonder what questions were there? 1+1=3
> Options 1. False 2. Not equal 3. Wrong 4. Not true
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait woah woah woah. Back up a sec here. You changed your name? Didn't even notice, only looked at the sig lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 28, 2012)

If you guys don't leave Joseph and his math skills alone.. 
I'm sending the henchmen after all of you... >_<


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wait woah woah woah. Back up a sec here. You changed your name? Didn't even notice, only looked at the sig lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol!! So no comment on that?

@Joseph... I know you are cool... but if you felt bad .. then honest sorry...

Well I wanted to say above things.. but didn't want to

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

More like this:






Sent from my Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Lol!! So no comment on that?
> 
> @Joseph... I know you are cool... but if you felt bad .. then honest sorry...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Felt bad? For what?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 28, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> If you guys don't leave Joseph and his math skills alone..
> I'm sending the henchmen after all of you... >_<

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> If you guys don't leave Joseph and his math skills alone..
> I'm sending the henchmen after all of you... >_<

Click to collapse



That's scary... humm

Apology... to anyone who felt bad..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> More like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pi fail.jpg

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



I hold my ground son..
So if you want it, you're gonna have to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah screw it...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> More like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just trolling you..don't take it seriously


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


>

Click to collapse



this image cracked me up, btw. lol :laugh:


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Just trolling you..don't take it seriously

Click to collapse



I wasn't. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 28, 2012)

Night all

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 28, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Night all
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Already? Where do you live?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I wasn't.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Then I will troll you even more 
Jk






ppero196 said:


> Night all
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Night..Don't see you posting here much though


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I wasn't.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse





--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Btw..the Josepho math-teaching fiasco made a lot of posts


----------



## Deadly (Nov 28, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Night all
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Its 4 am here.. I better sleep too

Night all..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its 4 am here.. I better sleep too
> 
> Night all..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 28, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Already? Where do you live?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



In Europe







Prawesome said:


> Then I will troll you even more
> Jk
> 
> Too busy with other stuff and discussing future of the fraternity.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 28, 2012)

Captured my first portal  Resistance, FTW!

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Rasa11 (Nov 28, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Good morning Sirs Muffins and Muffinettes.
> 
> What a nightmare my life is ... it's my birthday ... I'm up at 6:30 coz I have to work ... my Dad's in hospital having an op ... I'm single ... and I STILL don't have a code to Ingress.
> 
> Hopefully someone out there can help to change ONE of those problems by the end of today

Click to collapse



Ohh Happy Birthday man! :highfive:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Captured my first portal  Resistance, FTW!
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Great


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 28, 2012)

G'day gentlemen.  I spent all morning at EDD going through elementary bull**** just to keep my unemployment extended for 4 weeks.

**** you, job market. **** YOU.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 28, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> Ohh Happy Birthday man! :highfive:

Click to collapse



Thank you.  Technically (as my Mum keeps reminding me) I've got until 23:10 before I'm actually 40 - so I might as well make the most of the next 15 minutes ... or then again, not.


----------



## werked (Nov 29, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Thank you.  Technically (as my Mum keeps reminding me) I've got until 23:10 before I'm actually 40 - so I might as well make the most of the next 15 minutes ... or then again, not.

Click to collapse



Birthday Shotssssss!! :beer:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Birthday Shotssssss!! :beer:

Click to collapse



Every time I'm upset with life, you come in here, announce shots, and everything seems better.  Thank you. :beer:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2012)

werked said:


> Birthday Shotssssss!! :beer:

Click to collapse



Shots shots shots shots shots shots shots  shots shots shots shots EVERYBOODYY !

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Shots shots shots shots shots shots shots  shots shots shots shots EVERYBOODYY !
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



Stop mapsing.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Stop mapsing.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



*mmapsing

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## werked (Nov 29, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Every time I'm upset with life, you come in here, announce shots, and everything seems better.  Thank you. :beer:

Click to collapse



Glad I could help.  happy birthday.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> *mmapsing
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



You are correct. Now I feel Diputs.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You are correct. Now I feel Diputs.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse






To make you feel better

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> View attachment 1520181
> 
> To make you feel better
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



*Thanks*
Its so beautiful. O_O

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> *Thanks*
> Its so beautiful. O_O
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Welcome :')


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You are correct. Now I feel Diputs.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Don't feel diputs, you are only tnarongi.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 29, 2012)

uhh... whats happening here?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> uhh... whats happening here?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



gnihton

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> uhh... whats happening here?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



kdi 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> uhh... whats happening here?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



eh tnseod wonk tabs erew gniod. llort mih!

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> eh tnseod wonk tabs erew gniod. llort mih!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



*
!mih llorT .gniod er'ew tahw wonk t'nseod eH


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2012)

sdrawkcab gnipyt er'ew azarhkurahs ,elpmis s'tI


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> *
> !mih llorT .gniod er'ew tahw wonk t'nseod eH

Click to collapse



*Thanks*

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2012)

stohs dias ehs ,dekrew emalB


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2012)

Speak English dammit


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> stohs dias ehs ,dekrew emalB

Click to collapse



 dekrew tol a sknahT

Sent from my Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Speak English dammit

Click to collapse



 egaugnal ruo kaeps uoy, oN

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Speak English dammit

Click to collapse



...timmad sdrawkcab daeR

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> gnihton
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> kdi
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse











Josepho1997 said:


> eh tnseod wonk tabs erew gniod. llort mih!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> *
> !mih llorT .gniod er'ew tahw wonk t'nseod eH

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> sdrawkcab gnipyt er'ew azarhkurahs ,elpmis s'tI

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> stohs dias ehs ,dekrew emalB

Click to collapse











Josepho1997 said:


> dekrew tol a sknahT
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











flastnoles11 said:


> ...timmad sdrawkcab daeR
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



all ya guys seriously need some help 


Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> ...timmad sdrawkcab daeR
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



diputs leef I won kcuf lleW

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> all ya guys seriously need some help
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



...ecno naht eroM !erofeb that dlot neeb ev'I

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> diputs leef I won kcuf lleW
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



 ...wols tsuj ,diputs toN

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> ...ecno naht eroM !erofeb that dlot neeb ev'I
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ...

Click to collapse




ti htiw yawa teg yna gnihtyna yas nac eW

gniod syug uoy era woH

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> ti htiw yawa teg yna gnihtyna yas nac eW
> 
> gniod syug uoy era woH
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse




!retal lla'y ot klat ...mulysa :yrots rorroh nacirema hctaw ot tuoba m'I dna ...no hctac lliw dom a ,t'nac uoy oN

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> !retal lla'y ot klat ...mulysa :yrots rorroh nacirema hctaw ot tuoba m'I dna ...no hctac lliw dom a ,t'nac uoy oN
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



doog ti sI .erofeb wohs eht dehctaw reveN

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2012)

OK shut up guys. Reading backwards is making me mad.

I have sexdaily. I mean dyslexia. Fkuc.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> OK shut up guys. Reading backwards is making me mad.
> 
> I have sexdaily. I mean dyslexia. Fkuc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



lol su ekaM

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> OK shut up guys. Reading backwards is making me mad.
> 
> I have sexdaily. I mean dyslexia. Fkuc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



+1, I just skipped the last page because reading is too much effort. 

If life gives you melons, you might be dyslexic. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> OK shut up guys. Reading backwards is making me mad.
> 
> I have sexdaily. I mean dyslexia. Fkuc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Wow. That escalated quickly.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> doog ti sI .erofeb wohs eht dehctaw reveN
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



It is freaking awesome!!! 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> lol su ekaM
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



I think you have that lol backwards.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I think you have that lol backwards.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



LMAO!!!  Now I don't care who you are, that's funny...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I think you have that lol backwards.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



*lol 

There  FTFM

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> *lol
> 
> There  FTFM
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



R u sure its fixed? I still think its not

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> R u sure its fixed? I still think its not
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse



You're back! I thought you said you had to go to bed as it was 4AM. Then again, that was like 7 hours ago...

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## werked (Nov 29, 2012)

You have all had too much to drink, i'm cutting you all off. Drunk jibberish is drunk jibberish. :what:


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You're back! I thought you said you had to go to bed as it was 4AM. Then again, that was like 7 hours ago...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



It was 5 hours ago.. but i missed the fun part.. **sad face**







werked said:


> You have all had too much to drink, i'm cutting you all off. Drunk jibberish is drunk jibberish. :what:

Click to collapse



On mmmhh

I just woke up nao.. you can't include me too.. I drink only at morning afternoon evening night.. so I'm not drunk now


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

werked said:


> You have all had too much to drink, i'm cutting you all off. Drunk jibberish is drunk jibberish. :what:

Click to collapse



No!!!!  I'm not done yet! Another round on me fellas! (And ladies) :beer::beer::beer:

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> No!!!!  I'm not done yet!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



.erom emos evaH 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> No!!!!  I'm not done yet!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



!tey enod ton m'I !!!! oN

FTFY... if you are not done above msg is how it should have been.. I guess you are done..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

2,211 posts.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> .erom emos evaH
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



:sknaht: *yawns*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :sknaht: *yawns*
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse



.emoclew ruoY

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 2,211 posts.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



This time thanks to you too I wonder others will read all previous pages? They will just skip I feel.. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

...hguoht won revo sti ...wohs ym gniyojne saw I tub ,sdrawkcab gnipyt tpek ev'dluoc I

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

*yawn* Well I ought to go to bed. Good night everybody.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> ...hguoht won revo sti ...wohs ym gniyojne saw I tub ,sdrawkcab gnipyt tpek ev'dluoc I
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



 hguot os ton sti oS. CP ym no ma I woN..


Josepho1997 said:


> *yawn* Well I ought to go to bed. Good night everybody.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse


 ecap lians ta eb lliw daerhT ..tsuj sti woN
p: tnuoc eht rof nwod si remmaps niam ruO


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> hguot os ton sti oS. CP ym no ma I woN..
> 
> ecap lians ta eb lliw daerhT ..tsuj sti woN
> p: tnuoc eht rof nwod si remmaps niam ruO

Click to collapse



...em rof drah os ton sti os ,draobyek erawdrah a sah enohp yM

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Well, its bedtime...  night everyone...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2012)

Let me know when you guys are ready to talk normally again. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

/moc.esrevertxet.www//tth etis siht evol tsuj i ..thgin doog ..ko

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

p: knil tsop evoba eht yrt dluohs uoy


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Well that's the last time I attempt to read this thread after only three hours sleep. You all bad people and my head hurts now

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

sheesh.. ok we are not that bad..? we will stop :angel:

So, good morning then


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh yes it's defiantly morning. I knew checking xda when I woke up would be a bad move,I should have got up and had a cig first. But no I had to lay in the dark and look and attempt to decode the above thread first

“I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Oh yes it's defiantly morning. I knew checking xda when I woke up would be a bad move,I should have got up and had a cig first. But no I had to lay in the dark and look and attempt to decode the above thread first
> 
> “I had a fortune cookie the other day and it said: ‘Outlook not so good’. I said: ‘Sure, but Microsoft ships it anyway’.”

Click to collapse



lol.. well, good luck with the decoding.. because i know how hard it is 

i did the same thing you did.. just woke up and read all the posts i missed.. and now my head kinda hurts lol.. well, i better get to studying.. tomorrow i have an exam


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2012)

OK good night folks.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> OK good night folks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



i thought you wanted to post here when it becomes normal? isnt it normal enough? geezz... 
well, have some scary bizarre dreams then


----------



## Apex (Nov 29, 2012)

Good morning/good evening all. 

I've had some terribly saddening news come today. An extremely close family member (not blood related, not even really related, but a best friend I always considered a brother to me) passed away after a tragic car accident. I'm distraught, and at a loss for words. I don't know how to cope with this, as I've not yet fully allowed it to sink in. 

If I am absent for some time, this is why. Though, I may need to lean on you guys more here than I have before. I just don't know how this will all hit me, once it all does.

Hope you all are well, all of you, who I consider my friends and my family...


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/good evening all.
> 
> I've had some terribly saddening news come today. An extremely close family member (not blood related, not even really related, but a best friend I always considered a brother to me) passed away after a tragic car accident. I'm distraught, and at a loss for words. I don't know how to cope with this, as I've not yet fully allowed it to sink in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sorry for your loss.
Keep strong.


 Also, good morning

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/good evening all.
> 
> I've had some terribly saddening news come today. An extremely close family member (not blood related, not even really related, but a best friend I always considered a brother to me) passed away after a tragic car accident. I'm distraught, and at a loss for words. I don't know how to cope with this, as I've not yet fully allowed it to sink in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've no words for you, but you know you can pm me anytime if you want to let it out, rant etc. 

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/good evening all.
> 
> I've had some terribly saddening news come today. An extremely close family member (not blood related, not even really related, but a best friend I always considered a brother to me) passed away after a tragic car accident. I'm distraught, and at a loss for words. I don't know how to cope with this, as I've not yet fully allowed it to sink in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stay strong boss! :victory:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/good evening all.
> 
> I've had some terribly saddening news come today. An extremely close family member (not blood related, not even really related, but a best friend I always considered a brother to me) passed away after a tragic car accident. I'm distraught, and at a loss for words. I don't know how to cope with this, as I've not yet fully allowed it to sink in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very sorry to hear that brother. Hang in there my friend. I know the feeling all too well.. 

Feel free to message me anytime you need someone to talk to bro. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/good evening all.
> 
> I've had some terribly saddening news come today. An extremely close family member (not blood related, not even really related, but a best friend I always considered a brother to me) passed away after a tragic car accident. I'm distraught, and at a loss for words. I don't know how to cope with this, as I've not yet fully allowed it to sink in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that.. Stay strong! I have lost my friend once too.. Cant express the feelings in words though 

We will be hear to you to lend a shoulder if you need one man..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm here for you, too, if you need it.  Pm if needed. Like it or not, prayers will be said for you and his family, though I know it never feels like that fixes anything.

Just allow the emotions to come as they do, and when you can, celebrate his life, as that's what I think most anyone would want.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/good evening all.
> 
> I've had some terribly saddening news come today. An extremely close family member (not blood related, not even really related, but a best friend I always considered a brother to me) passed away after a tragic car accident. I'm distraught, and at a loss for words. I don't know how to cope with this, as I've not yet fully allowed it to sink in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think Im speaking on behalf of this whole thread and it's members. If you need some time off XDA, know that you don't have to explain to anyone or apologize to anyone of us here. If you need us to be here for you, you'll be welcomed back with open arms and open hearts 

-Your Frat bro's...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/good evening all.
> 
> I've had some terribly saddening news come today. An extremely close family member (not blood related, not even really related, but a best friend I always considered a brother to me) passed away after a tragic car accident. I'm distraught, and at a loss for words. I don't know how to cope with this, as I've not yet fully allowed it to sink in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Condolances to you and your family... Stay strong brother 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry for your loss man. Like everybody else has said, I am here for you anytime. My pm box is open day or night. If you need anything and its possible for me to provide it, I will not hesitate!  Stay strong, my heart and prayers go out to you in this rough time! I don't know if you are religious, but you will see him again. Just remember that as you try to continue on!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## sgt. meow (Nov 29, 2012)

@Apex_Strider
I have also a lost a really close friend, just yesterday. I know exactly how you feel. I'm just a PM away if you need help. Or you can ask for it here. Stay strong bro.


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/good evening all.
> 
> I've had some terribly saddening news come today. An extremely close family member (not blood related, not even really related, but a best friend I always considered a brother to me) passed away after a tragic car accident. I'm distraught, and at a loss for words. I don't know how to cope with this, as I've not yet fully allowed it to sink in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Condolences Apex, be strong I'm sure he is fine in a better place now be strong and keep his memory alive

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex, I don't know what to say...my condolences...
Btw..thank God you guys stopped typing backwards..it was makingmy head spin..


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 29, 2012)

Devhost y u no work


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Devhost y u no work

Click to collapse



Its usually just front end... so get Google cached page and click on download link
It works that way for me whenever its down..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted**
Muffins.. muffins everywhere!_


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 29, 2012)

seems to be server issues by the looks of their twitter


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey I'm back 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey I'm back
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Bye


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Bye

Click to collapse



Hi there 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yuumy!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bye


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Bye

Click to collapse



Y u meanie

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yuumy!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u meanie
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u kindie?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> bye u meanie
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse




FTFY


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning quantum

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all.

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning ppero

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Y u kindie?

Click to collapse



:angel: 




QuantumFoam said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse








@ppero and jugg1es.. hey there morterning!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yuumy!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning guys


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Morning deadly, prawns

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## _Variable (Nov 29, 2012)

omg my 12th bday is in december 1

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> omg my 12th bday is in december 1
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What about 11th and previous ones? Which date was that on

Anyway advance wishes little sister
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yuumy!_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning deadly, prawns
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse











OptimusLove said:


> omg my 12th bday is in december 1
> 
> Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Let's enjoy it... the world will end on 21-12-12


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Let's enjoy it... the world will end on 21-12-12

Click to collapse



Sorry could help myself.
And I keep telling you people that the only reason the Mayan calendar ends then it's because they ran out of rock to put the rest on

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Sorry could help myself.
> And I keep telling you people that the only reason the Mayan calendar ends then it's because they ran out of rock to put the rest on
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Meh..no worries
There are like billions of rocks in this world..Are you serious?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Well the rock they put it on obviously wasn't big enough, it's not ms word you know. You can't change the font size to make it fit after you've done it

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well the rock they put it on obviously wasn't big enough, it's not ms word you know. You can't change the font size to make it fit after you've done it
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



If it was msword... changing font size wouldn't have made difference.. 

Because it has a number of character limit which has no dependency to font style or size 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yuumy!_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> If it was msword... changing font size wouldn't have made difference..
> 
> Because it has a number of character limit which has no dependency to font style or size
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oooooooooh picky,picky

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Oooooooooh picky,picky
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



I like your new sig.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yuumy!_


----------



## K.A. (Nov 29, 2012)

I am honoured,overwhelmed,exhilirated and really pumped up on being presented this once-in-a-lifetime golden and magnificent opportunity to communicate to you that you should be well-equipped and well-versed in fluent English Language so as to diseminate and repromelgate effectively with your amazing, intelligent classmates who - by using their filthy, unwanted, hated, condemned and treacherous mother tongue and other foreign languages which are extremely colloquial and full of slang - spoil the decorum of this international school in which highly respected, highly experienced and masters-of-their-art teachers ply their trade and it is thus a dishonor and a defamation of their personality and extremely important and high position in the heirachy of masters when fluent, non-colloquial and slang free First Level and globally accepted English is not used during the promelgation and rendezvous between the budding and always inquisitive learners of this highly respected, reknowned and internationally accepted learning institution which is situated in the lush green and vibrant meadows and fresh atmosphere of the Bhayali village, where serenity and tranquility prevail which in turn contributes towards the growth of the exciting young learners who have come from far and near to grab this unbeatable and unrivaled opportunity to expand their horizon of knowledge in such an awe-inspiring location to one day become the masters of the world. What do i mean? Talk in English, that's all.

Next time you find someone not talking in English here, just reply with this sentence.


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I am honoured,overwhelmed,exhilirated and really pumped up on being presented this once-in-a-lifetime golden and magnificent opportunity to communicate to you that you should be well-equipped and well-versed in fluent English Language so as to diseminate and repromelgate effectively with your amazing, intelligent classmates who - by using their filthy, unwanted, hated, condemned and treacherous mother tongue and other foreign languages which are extremely colloquial and full of slang - spoil the decorum of this international school in which highly respected, highly experienced and masters-of-their-art teachers ply their trade and it is thus a dishonor and a defamation of their personality and extremely important and high position in the heirachy of masters when fluent, non-colloquial and slang free First Level and globally accepted English is not used during the promelgation and rendezvous between the budding and always inquisitive learners of this highly respected, reknowned and internationally accepted learning institution which is situated in the lush green and vibrant meadows and fresh atmosphere of the Bhayali village, where serenity and tranquility prevail which in turn contributes towards the growth of the exciting young learners who have come from far and near to grab this unbeatable and unrivaled opportunity to expand their horizon of knowledge in such an awe-inspiring location to one day become the masters of the world. What do i mean? Talk in English, that's all.
> 
> Next time you find someone not talking in English here, just reply with this sentence.

Click to collapse



Dfaq was this.

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank god I skipped to last paragraph first

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yuumy!©_


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I am honoured,overwhelmed,exhilirated and really pumped up on being presented this once-in-a-lifetime golden and magnificent opportunity to communicate to you that you should be well-equipped and well-versed in fluent English Language so as to diseminate and repromelgate effectively with your amazing, intelligent classmates who - by using their filthy, unwanted, hated, condemned and treacherous mother tongue and other foreign languages which are extremely colloquial and full of slang - spoil the decorum of this international school in which highly respected, highly experienced and masters-of-their-art teachers ply their trade and it is thus a dishonor and a defamation of their personality and extremely important and high position in the heirachy of masters when fluent, non-colloquial and slang free First Level and globally accepted English is not used during the promelgation and rendezvous between the budding and always inquisitive learners of this highly respected, reknowned and internationally accepted learning institution which is situated in the lush green and vibrant meadows and fresh atmosphere of the Bhayali village, where serenity and tranquility prevail which in turn contributes towards the growth of the exciting young learners who have come from far and near to grab this unbeatable and unrivaled opportunity to expand their horizon of knowledge in such an awe-inspiring location to one day become the masters of the world. What do i mean? Talk in English, that's all.
> 
> Next time you find someone not talking in English here, just reply with this sentence.

Click to collapse



Cool. 

Post generated by Lewis' muffin
_________________________________
Chief Executive of Google Inc. and Lewis' Inc. 
_Signature is a trademark of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## K.A. (Nov 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Dfaq was this.
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



One sentence. Telling you to talk in English. What's wrong with it?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I am honoured,overwhelmed,exhilirated and really pumped up on being presented this once-in-a-lifetime golden and magnificent opportunity to communicate to you that you should be well-equipped and well-versed in fluent English Language so as to diseminate and repromelgate effectively with your amazing, intelligent classmates who - by using their filthy, unwanted, hated, condemned and treacherous mother tongue and other foreign languages which are extremely colloquial and full of slang - spoil the decorum of this international school in which highly respected, highly experienced and masters-of-their-art teachers ply their trade and it is thus a dishonor and a defamation of their personality and extremely important and high position in the heirachy of masters when fluent, non-colloquial and slang free First Level and globally accepted English is not used during the promelgation and rendezvous between the budding and always inquisitive learners of this highly respected, reknowned and internationally accepted learning institution which is situated in the lush green and vibrant meadows and fresh atmosphere of the Bhayali village, where serenity and tranquility prevail which in turn contributes towards the growth of the exciting young learners who have come from far and near to grab this unbeatable and unrivaled opportunity to expand their horizon of knowledge in such an awe-inspiring location to one day become the masters of the world. What do i mean? Talk in English, that's all.
> 
> Next time you find someone not talking in English here, just reply with this sentence.

Click to collapse



Balls.........

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Bye

Click to collapse



Hi

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 29, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Bye



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/good evening all.
> 
> I've had some terribly saddening news come today. An extremely close family member (not blood related, not even really related, but a best friend I always considered a brother to me) passed away after a tragic car accident. I'm distraught, and at a loss for words. I don't know how to cope with this, as I've not yet fully allowed it to sink in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U have my gtalk if u need to chat


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bye
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Afternoon

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I am honoured,overwhelmed,exhilirated and really pumped up on being presented this once-in-a-lifetime golden and magnificent opportunity to communicate to you that you should be well-equipped and well-versed in fluent English Language so as to diseminate and repromelgate effectively with your amazing, intelligent classmates who - by using their filthy, unwanted, hated, condemned and treacherous mother tongue and other foreign languages which are extremely colloquial and full of slang - spoil the decorum of this international school in which highly respected, highly experienced and masters-of-their-art teachers ply their trade and it is thus a dishonor and a defamation of their personality and extremely important and high position in the heirachy of masters when fluent, non-colloquial and slang free First Level and globally accepted English is not used during the promelgation and rendezvous between the budding and always inquisitive learners of this highly respected, reknowned and internationally accepted learning institution which is situated in the lush green and vibrant meadows and fresh atmosphere of the Bhayali village, where serenity and tranquility prevail which in turn contributes towards the growth of the exciting young learners who have come from far and near to grab this unbeatable and unrivaled opportunity to expand their horizon of knowledge in such an awe-inspiring location to one day become the masters of the world. What do i mean? Talk in English, that's all.
> 
> Next time you find someone not talking in English here, just reply with this sentence.

Click to collapse



Your above post deserves a place here...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2019647

Please do the honours... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yuumy!©_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

Hiya Ronnie

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bye
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Bye u copycat

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yuumy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 29, 2012)

Can I join?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you read the op and fulfill the criteria

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Did you read the op and fulfill the criteria
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Nope, Ill do it as soon as im @ home

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Evening 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Nope, Ill do it as soon as im @ home
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure .. until then unofficial welcome pledge 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 29, 2012)

Governing body welcomes all unofficial pledges.

 Now please muffin up.

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 29, 2012)

*looks around*
Apex is away

*looks at chi delta alpha constitution *
*notices "vice president will preside when president is away"*


Muahahahhahahaha



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2012)

Muffin puns...muffin puns everywhere...

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> *looks around*
> Apex is away
> 
> *looks at chi delta alpha constitution *
> ...

Click to collapse



*looks around*

Aaaaaand Apex is back


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Muffin puns...muffin puns everywhere...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Nov 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Maybe.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Maybe.

Click to collapse



How are you holding up bro?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## cascabel (Nov 29, 2012)

evening/morning everyone. just lurking. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I am sorry for your loss.
> Keep strong.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'm trying to.



jugg1es said:


> I've no words for you, but you know you can pm me anytime if you want to let it out, rant etc.
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



I appreciate that, Jug. I may take you up on the offer.



-Grift- said:


> Stay strong boss! :victory:

Click to collapse



Thank you, Grift. 



Axis_Drummer said:


> Very sorry to hear that brother. Hang in there my friend. I know the feeling all too well..
> 
> Feel free to message me anytime you need someone to talk to bro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Axis, thank you. You're a good friend.



Deadly. said:


> Sorry to hear that.. Stay strong! I have lost my friend once too.. Cant express the feelings in words though
> 
> We will be hear to you to lend a shoulder if you need one man..

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'm still trying to let this news settle in.



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm here for you, too, if you need it.  Pm if needed. Like it or not, prayers will be said for you and his family, though I know it never feels like that fixes anything.
> 
> Just allow the emotions to come as they do, and when you can, celebrate his life, as that's what I think most anyone would want.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I appreciate the thoughts and prayers, they mean a lot to me right now.



RohinZaraki said:


> I think Im speaking on behalf of this whole thread and it's members. If you need some time off XDA, know that you don't have to explain to anyone or apologize to anyone of us here. If you need us to be here for you, you'll be welcomed back with open arms and open hearts
> 
> -Your Frat bro's...

Click to collapse



Thanks, you all are great friends, and I am proud to know you all. I thank you for supporting me during this time.



InfinityFTW said:


> Condolances to you and your family... Stay strong brother
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I am trying -very hard.



flastnoles11 said:


> Sorry for your loss man. Like everybody else has said, I am here for you anytime. My pm box is open day or night. If you need anything and its possible for me to provide it, I will not hesitate!  Stay strong, my heart and prayers go out to you in this rough time! I don't know if you are religious, but you will see him again. Just remember that as you try to continue on!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



I truly appreciate this. Thank you.



sgt. meow said:


> @Apex_Strider
> I have also a lost a really close friend, just yesterday. I know exactly how you feel. I'm just a PM away if you need help. Or you can ask for it here. Stay strong bro.

Click to collapse



Thank you. Strength isn't coming too quickly, but I am trying.



X8invisible said:


> Condolences Apex, be strong I'm sure he is fine in a better place now be strong and keep his memory alive
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*

Click to collapse



I know he is in a better place, and that is what I'm taking comfort in right now. Thanks for the kind words.



Prawesome said:


> Apex, I don't know what to say...my condolences...
> Btw..thank God you guys stopped typing backwards..it was makingmy head spin..

Click to collapse



Thank you, Prawesome. 



ronnie498 said:


> U have my gtalk if u need to chat

Click to collapse



Thank you Ronnie, I genuinely appreciate that.


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Apex. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm back. What's been happening?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Nov 29, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sorry for your loss Apex.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you, Proto.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh. Sorry for your loss Apex. That's terrible. Stay strong.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Oh. Sorry for your loss Apex. That's terrible. Stay strong.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Thanks, Josepho. I'm trying, I truly am...


----------



## Apex (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know how or even if this is helping, but this is what I wrote on his Facebook wall. Seems a bit trite, but I feel he can see this and remember how much he meant to me:



> Keith,
> 
> While I'd like to believe this is all a terrible dream, I know you have gone on before us, and are now in God's arms. I have tried to hold back thoughts, emotions, and words, but I cannot any longer. This is all settling in now, and I can only fight back the tremendous sorrow I feel from losing one of my dearest, sweetest, closest friends in the world by remembering you, honoring your life, and cherishing all the times we shared.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



News article here.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't know how or even if this is helping, but this is what I wrote on his Facebook wall. Seems a bit trite, but I feel he can see this and remember how much he meant to me:
> 
> 
> 
> News article here.

Click to collapse



We feel your pain brother



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't know how or even if this is helping, but this is what I wrote on his Facebook wall. Seems a bit trite, but I feel he can see this and remember how much he meant to me:
> 
> 
> 
> News article here.

Click to collapse



Well to be honest.. even though I didn't know him.. I can imagine how much he lived as a nice and kind hearted caring person and how his companionship meant so much to his friends .. I feel sad knowing that we all have lost a great person and one less great person among us now..

But, I believe in after life and rebirth.. so let him be happy and may he have all the goodness that god can provide... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

Imma back fratos 
Btw Apex, nothing to say thank you for.We humans should stand up for each other


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok, I did all the things that I can begin with to become a "member".

So what should I do next?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## cascabel (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't know how or even if this is helping, but this is what I wrote on his Facebook wall. Seems a bit trite, but I feel he can see this and remember how much he meant to me:
> 
> 
> 
> News article here.

Click to collapse



let it out bro... that's a really touching piece. i'm sure he's proud of you, and wouldn't want you to shed tears. like i told you, you know where to go if you're in need of anything. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't know how or even if this is helping, but this is what I wrote on his Facebook wall. Seems a bit trite, but I feel he can see this and remember how much he meant to me:
> 
> 
> 
> News article here.

Click to collapse



Stand high brother,
Be strong,
We share your tragic ordeal


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## cascabel (Nov 29, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Stand high brother,
> Be strong,
> We share your tragic ordeal
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there's something about your avatar that keeps me from taking your posts seriously. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 29, 2012)

cascabel said:


> there's something about your avatar that keeps me from taking your posts seriously.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol.
I dun troll on real people's sorrows,
I aint that low

I experienced losing a valuable person in my life,
And it hurts to think of it each day

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## cascabel (Nov 29, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> lol.
> I dun troll on real people's sorrows,
> I aint that low
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i know. same here. 

y u so serious alan?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't know how or even if this is helping, but this is what I wrote on his Facebook wall. Seems a bit trite, but I feel he can see this and remember how much he meant to me:
> 
> 
> 
> News article here.

Click to collapse



You might not think it is helping but believe me it is later you will realize that and yes he knows


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Ok, I did all the things that I can begin with to become a "member".
> 
> So what should I do next?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Wait


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Wait

Click to collapse



Ok Sir, I wait

Is this almost like the "maffia" thread?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Ok Sir, I wait
> 
> Is this almost like the "maffia" thread?

Click to collapse



ABSOLUTELY NOT 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Ok Sir, I wait
> 
> Is this almost like the "maffia" thread?

Click to collapse



Not at all,
We abide by the proper slaughtering of muffins

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Apex (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Ok, I did all the things that I can begin with to become a "member".
> 
> So what should I do next?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You've been added to the Pledge's List. Welcome aboard, fresh muffin. 

(Trying to take care of "biness", despite all that's going on. Probably the route to take, to keep me mind occupied.) 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 29, 2012)

Two more days 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Apex (Nov 29, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Two more days
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



[insert early congratulatory line here] 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Nov 29, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Two more days
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



how does it feel to be nearly able to shed your muffin skin? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi Sirs, Muffins and Muffinettes.

@ Apex - I've only just seen what's gone on today and want to say that I am really sorry for your news, my thoughts are with you and your family.

The only advice I can offer is to make sure that you all keep talking to each other through this as you are all suffering, but different people will deal with their grief in different ways. Just tell people when you feel the need to talk and be more aware of when others are struggling to cope.


----------



## Apex (Nov 29, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Hi Sirs, Muffins and Muffinettes.
> 
> @ Apex - I've only just seen what's gone on today and want to say that I am really sorry for your news, my thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> The only advice I can offer is to make sure that you all keep talking to each other through this as you are all suffering, but different people will deal with their grief in different ways. Just tell people when you feel the need to talk and be more aware of when others are struggling to cope.

Click to collapse



Thank you, Simon. I know it will get easier, it's always the initial shock that's the hardest to fully digest, understand, and know in which way to go with it all. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You've been added to the Pledge's List. Welcome aboard, fresh muffin.
> 
> (Trying to take care of "biness", despite all that's going on. Probably the route to take, to keep me mind occupied.)
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Thanks Sir, I really enjoy being a part of this 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Thanks Sir, I really enjoy being a part of this
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You'll find that all of us here are very nice, but sometimes we klat ni edoc...  lol...  and my lol isn't backwards 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## a.cid (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't know how or even if this is helping, but this is what I wrote on his Facebook wall. Seems a bit trite, but I feel he can see this and remember how much he meant to me:
> 
> 
> 
> News article here.

Click to collapse



Sorry zack...
In life, sometimes **** happens...
But all in all, in the end, it does work out


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> You'll find that all of us here are very nice, but sometimes we klat ni edoc...  lol...  and my lol isn't backwards
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Ok, sir, what do you mean by "code"? Or do I understand the code when I see it later?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## a.cid (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Ok, sir, what do you mean by "code"? Or do I understand the code when I see it later?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You saw it and you got it already


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Ok, sir, what do you mean by "code"? Or do I understand the code when I see it later?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Lol...  we speak backwards sometimes...
...semitemos sdrawkcab kaeps ew ...lol
As stated above, you already got it... 
___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bye
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hello

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

I want to be a brother already 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 29, 2012)

a.cid said:


> You saw it and you got it already

Click to collapse




ok, sir






flastnoles11 said:


> Lol...  we speak backwards sometimes...
> ...semitemos sdrawkcab kaeps ew ...lol
> As stated above, you already got it...
> ___________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



sdrawkcab sti os, ko


Sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> ok, sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YFTF
You edited huh, oh well... welcome fellow pledge
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True... Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> YFTF
> You edited huh, oh well... welcome fellow pledge
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you sir

If there is something I should do, please tell me

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> If there is something I should do, please tell me
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Welcome aboard Double Stuff 

And afternoon to all. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 29, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Welcome aboard Double Stuff
> 
> And afternoon to all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you sir, its nice to be here.
And im also a nice person

Sent from my muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 29, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Welcome aboard Double Stuff
> 
> And afternoon to all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Sir Axis!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 29, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey Sir Axis!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



What's up Odie!? How've ya been man?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*





---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> Thank you sir, its nice to be here.
> And im also a nice person
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Good deal man. :beer: for you :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

Apex, check GTalk

Also, Stop writing backwards you half-baked muffins


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apex, check GTalk
> 
> Also, Stop writing backwards you half-baked muffins

Click to collapse



Y u mad? A little fun doesn't hurt? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

What been going on? How are you guys?
2,333 posts already.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u mad? A little fun doesn't hurt?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not about fun  its irritating.. :/ You need to spend a lot of time to read it you know


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What been going on? How are you guys?
> 2,333 posts already.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Always a post with a counter..
Don't give so much attention to it..
It will reach in no time...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Always a post with a counter..
> Don't give so much attention to it..
> It will reach in no time...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only if we



        maps
    


Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Only if we
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See ya all tomo.. gotta sleep.. tomorrow exam :crying:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

We will reach 3000 posts by the 22-12-2012


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> See ya all tomo.. gotta sleep.. tomorrow exam :crying:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
> ...

Click to collapse



4:11PM here. Still at school, even though its over. My brother has a diputs basketball game at 6PM. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> See ya all tomo.. gotta sleep.. tomorrow exam :crying:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
> ...

Click to collapse



Night


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> We will reach 3000 posts by the 22-12-2012

Click to collapse



If we survive. 
Nah. What's today? The 29th? I sat Dec. 1st or 2nd

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> If we survive.
> Nah. Whets today? The 29th? I sat Dec. 1st or 2nd
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



We will..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll bet $5k to anyone that we survive!

In the event that we don't, we'll discuss payment by my part... never.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'll bet $5k to anyone that we survive!
> 
> In the event that we don't, we'll discuss payment by my part... never.

Click to collapse



So you can't loose. We survive, you win $5k. You lose, everybody's dead so you don't have to worry about it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 29, 2012)

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 29, 2012)

Night guys


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



*Thanks*

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> So you can't loose. We survive, you win $5k. You lose, everybody's dead so you don't have to worry about it.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Only if I can find someone stupid enough to take the bet.

This is like when my son used to argue with me for something silly, and I'd tell him "Okay, pick a number between 1 and 10. Whoever gets closer to the number I think up, wins."


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Only if I can find someone stupid enough to take the bet.
> 
> This is like when my son used to argue with me for something silly, and I'd tell him "Okay, pick a number between 1 and 10. Whoever gets closer to the number I think up, wins."

Click to collapse



My dad did that to me once. But I still won...

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ahh, if he won, I'd change the number.  Kids are funny like that.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Ahh, if he won, I'd change the number.  Kids are funny like that.

Click to collapse



I was joking. My dad never did that...

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2012)

I know dads who would still let the kid win.  Seemed plausible.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 29, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know dads who would still let the kid win.  Seemed plausible.

Click to collapse



My dad used to hold money in his hand and said we could have it if we got it from him. I've gotten it from him a few times, but I never got to keep it. :'(

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 29, 2012)

Soon time to sleep, Im pretty sure that there is gonna be alot of posts when I wake up in this thread


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Soon time to sleep, Im pretty sure that there is gonna be alot of posts when I wake up in this thread

Click to collapse



1 hours, 41 minutes. Nobody has posted.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone have any ingress codes please? Id like to try it 
P.s. Sorry for off combo, I was too lazy to keep clicking next 100 times xD

Cheers 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Evening brothers and muffins 

How be all ye?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Evening brothers and muffins
> 
> How be all ye?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if I qualify as a "brother" or "muffin", but I'm doing pretty good. How about you?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I don't know if I qualify as a "brother" or "muffin", but I'm doing pretty good. How about you?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



We'll consider you a friend of the ΧΔΑ Fraternity since you're not governing body(brother) nor a pledge(muffin). 

I'm good man. Just doing some last minute Xmas shopping. Thinking about getting myself something for once Haha. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> We'll consider you a friend of the ΧΔΑ Fraternity since you're not governing body(brother) nor a pledge(muffin).
> 
> I'm good man. Just doing some last minute Xmas shopping. Thinking about getting myself something for once Haha.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Last minute Christmas shopping in November? Isn't it only considered last minute on Christmas Eve?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Last minute Christmas shopping in November? Isn't it only considered last minute on Christmas Eve?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Not for this guy it isn't lol. I'm always a few steps ahead. But I'll admit, I miss a lot of good deals. But as long as I get what I went there for I don't mind missing a deal here or there lol. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Not for this guy it isn't lol. I'm always a few steps ahead. But I'll admit, I miss a lot of good deals. But as long as I get what I went there for I don't mind missing a deal here or there lol.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lol. When did you start Christmas shopping?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Slow day on xda... how's everybody doing today?
___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Slow day on xda... how's everybody doing today?
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



I'm good. Just watching some Duck Dynasty. How are you?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey fellas. 

Doing better, but not well. It's been a hard day. Hope everyone else is faring well. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> Doing better, but not well. It's been a hard day. Hope everyone else is faring well.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Glad to see you're doing better. Things like that are hard to cope with.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Lol. When did you start Christmas shopping?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Hell I started looking in October 
Started buying early November. But I've got almost everything. Couple game systems and I'll be done. 






flastnoles11 said:


> Slow day on xda... how's everybody doing today?
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Hey bud. I'm doin good. How about yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Not for this guy it isn't lol. I'm always a few steps ahead. But I'll admit, I miss a lot of good deals. But as long as I get what I went there for I don't mind missing a deal here or there lol.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



i'll shop once i get my 13th month pay (the december pay here is equivalent to 2 months pay),
i'm saving myself for the s3,
it's like $500-700 here

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> Doing better, but not well. It's been a hard day. Hope everyone else is faring well.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Apex! Glad to hear you're doing better. Keep your head up brother. :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> i'll shop once i get my 13th month pay (the december pay here is equivalent to 2 months pay),
> i'm saving myself for the s3,
> it's like $500-700 here
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Full price? That sounds about right. I too am looking into that phone. :thumbup: hopefully we'll be able to join that family soon 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Full price? That sounds about right. I too am looking into that phone. :thumbup: hopefully we'll be able to join that family soon
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




i can get it for $530 online but if i buy it on stores at the mall it costs $760!
nexus 4 is already here too for $400 but i hate the glass cover, reviews said if it falls down just 1 time the glass cracks, bad build quality for nexus 4 a big no for me


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## veeman (Nov 30, 2012)

Was at a programming class this evening. That's why I wasn't paying so much.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey fellas.
> 
> Doing better, but not well. It's been a hard day. Hope everyone else is faring well.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Nice to hear that...







Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I started looking in October
> Started buying early November. But I've got almost everything. Couple game systems and I'll be done.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




what!! That's last minute shopping?


Are you serious!! Wow you start way too early!




deathnotice01 said:


> i'll shop once i get my 13th month pay (the december pay here is equivalent to 2 months pay),
> i'm saving myself for the s3,
> it's like $500-700 here
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Sad me very sad... will miss you at y section bro.. because I ain't getting any new phone..

How can u think of abandoning us


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Was at a programming class this evening. That's why I wasn't paying so much.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Welcome back, veeman. How was it?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Was at a programming class this evening. That's why I wasn't paying so much.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Glad you are back mate...

Joseph was going nuts looking for you in other thread..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i can get it for $530 online but if i buy it on stores at the mall it costs $760!
> nexus 4 is already here too for $400 but i hate the glass cover, reviews said if it falls down just 1 time the glass cracks, bad build quality for nexus 4 a big no for me
> 
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Yea, my opinion has changed about that phone as well. I'm all for the s3 now. I'm definitely set on owning one in the near future. 

@Deadly.: Early bird gets the worm  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Glad you are back mate...
> 
> Joseph was going nuts looking for you in other thread..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nuts? All I said was "Hey, where is veeman. He must still be at school."

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Nuts? All I said was "Hey, where is veeman. He must still be at school."
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Well, I know you didn't show your full concern 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, I know you didn't show your full concern
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
> ...

Click to collapse



You're right. 5 more minutes and I would've sent a search squad after him. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, I know you didn't show your full concern
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
> ...

Click to collapse



i'll never sell my Y bro,
it has a big sentimental value to me

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You're right. 5 more minutes and I would've sent a searched squad after him.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I didn't know searched squad also exists!! How do they perform search then if its already searched?

Edited huh?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I didn't know searched squad also exists!! How do they perform search then if its already searched?
> 
> Edited huh?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Troll. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Troll.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



No fair.. u edited your post... I have proof 

So I'm not trolling in this thread.. in other threads.. well that's a story for another day!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea, my opinion has changed about that phone as well. I'm all for the s3 now. I'm definitely set on owning one in the near future.
> 
> @Deadly.: Early bird gets the worm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a badass machine, like I've already mentioned. Right now I'm running Slim Bean on mine right now, with the Slim inverted Gapps, it's even better than in CM10. Of course, that's just my take. But still, the SGSIII is awesome. 








*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'll never sell my Y bro,
> it has a big sentimental value to me
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Yay!! Our no. 1 joker won't be missed then 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No fair.. u edited your post... I have proof
> 
> So I'm not trolling in this thread.. in other threads.. well that's a story for another day!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I edited before I saw your post. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You're right. 5 more minutes and I would've sent a search squad after him.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's a badass machine, like I've already mentioned. Right now I'm running Slim Bean on mine right now, with the Slim inverted Gapps, it's even better than in CM10. Of course, that's just my take. But still, the SGSIII is awesome.
> 
> View attachment 1522909
> View attachment 1522912
> ...

Click to collapse



Jelly jelly jelly 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Then I would've beat the crape out of you for not showing up. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Glad you are back mate...
> 
> Joseph was going nuts looking for you in other thread..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to be back. Glad i didn't sleep through the whole thing.







Josepho1997 said:


> Welcome back, veeman. How was it?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I didn't learn anything that I didn't already know before.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

veeman, Deadly. You guys must avenge mine and gagdude's death!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1875401 

Sent from my Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Good to be back. Glad i didn't sleep through the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What was it about? Stuff like Java and html or other junk?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> veeman, Deadly. You guys must avenge mine and gagdude's death!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1875401
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Lol... not yet bro.. I have exam in 3 hours.. and I'm loafing around here.. gotta read... bye see ya all later..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... not yet bro.. I have exam in 3 hours.. and I'm loafing around here.. gotta read... bye see ya all later..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
> ...

Click to collapse



Fine. Let my death go unavenged. See if I care. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's a badass machine, like I've already mentioned. Right now I'm running Slim Bean on mine right now, with the Slim inverted Gapps, it's even better than in CM10. Of course, that's just my take. But still, the SGSIII is awesome.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



All I have to say is..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7jJnwEeiU0&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> veeman, Deadly. You guys must avenge mine and gagdude's death!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1875401
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



It was on LabVIEW. An icon based programming language. It's quite simple.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> It was on LabVIEW. An icon based programming language. It's quite simple.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Well that's cool. What do you plan on doing in college?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Well that's cool. What do you plan on doing in college?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Idk yet. Either mechanical engineering or computer science. Maybe a major in one and minor in the other.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's a badass machine, like I've already mentioned. Right now I'm running Slim Bean on mine right now, with the Slim inverted Gapps, it's even better than in CM10. Of course, that's just my take. But still, the SGSIII is awesome.
> 
> View attachment 1522909
> View attachment 1522912
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here, pure awesomeness.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Idk yet. Either mechanical engineering or computer science. Maybe a major in one and minor in the other.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Even though I'm only a freshman, I think I've made up my mind for what I'm doing, which will be computer science. My brother is at college now for pre-med. He has to go to college for 12 years. I am definitely not doing that.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Even though I'm only a freshman, I think I've made up my mind for what I'm doing, which will be computer science. My brother is at college now for pre-med. He has to go to college for 12 years. I am definitely not doing that.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I don't want to go to school for any more than 4 years more.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Even though I'm only a freshman, I think I've made up my mind for what I'm doing, which will be computer science. My brother is at college now for pre-med. He has to go to college for 12 years. I am definitely not doing that.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



what about information and communications tech?
or electronics and communications engineering?

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


>

Click to collapse



why i prawn on 3rd?
i wanna be the bestesttest

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a few beers and Wayne's World in my near future.. 

What about you guys? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

*sigh* **hhmmm**

Its read from top to bottom , not bottom to top 

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------




Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



there are so many.. i just wanted 1


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



yey!
duckies!
duckies quack quack everywhere

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> I have a few beers and Wayne's World in my near future..
> 
> What about you guys?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have vodka,
and i'll get a chanse to meet that hot wallmart girl i talked to when i was working with straight talk,
someday....someday....

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yey!
> duckies!
> duckies quack quack everywhere
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Woooh! Vodka, eh? Man I can handle beer, but liquor makes me... how you say, shwaisted.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Woooh! Vodka, eh? Man I can handle beer, but liquor makes me... how you say, shwaisted..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



i get bamboozled by strong drinks,
i don't usually drink,
just when i get bored and have nothing else to do

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i get bamboozled by strong drinks,
> i don't usually drink,
> just when i get bored and have nothing else to do
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Same here, though I will admit, when I was on tour I found myself drinking a lot. Everybody kept buying me drinks.. lol. That's how it all started 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Same here, though I will admit, when I was on tour I found myself drinking a lot. Everybody kept buying me drinks.. lol. That's how it all started
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



i feel a long story follows after that something with guilt, happiness, sorrow, and a lot of naked ladies

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't want to go to school for any more than 4 years more.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Neither do I.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i feel a long story follows after that something with guilt, happiness, sorrow, and a lot of naked ladies
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Yes.. 
But its not XDA rated  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

?sdrawkcab tsop on ew yhW

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> ?sdrawkcab tsop on ew yhW
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



How about no...

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> ?sdrawkcab tsop on ew yhW
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse




why yes,
you are absolutely welkerm


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> How about no...
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



Ok.jpg

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I'm good. Just watching some Duck Dynasty. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse









Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I started looking in October
> Started buying early November. But I've got almost everything. Couple game systems and I'll be done.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty good... recovered from my heart attack scare rather nicely...  ran 2 miles today, not my usual 3, but I'm getting there...  trying to decide on getting the note 2 or the sgs3 for the wife...  I can't decide, she loves both of them, which makes the decision even harder!  Any ideas? 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm pretty good... recovered from my heart attack scare rather nicely...  ran 2 miles today, not my usual 3, but I'm getting there...  trying to decide on getting the note 2 or the sgs3 for the wife...  I can't decide, she loves both of them, which makes the decision even harder!  Any ideas?
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



That's good. I used to run 5.8 miles a day during soccer season, not including an intense 2½ hour soccer practice. Now it gets too dark and early and its too cold to run. As for the phone, they both are great phones.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm pretty good... recovered from my heart attack scare rather nicely...  ran 2 miles today, not my usual 3, but I'm getting there...  trying to decide on getting the note 2 or the sgs3 for the wife...  I can't decide, she loves both of them, which makes the decision even harder!  Any ideas?
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Glad to hear you're recovering nicely. 

And my opinion, S3 all the way. The note2 is nice, buff too big IMHO. But I am definitely getting the s3. No question about it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> That's good. I used to run 5.8 miles a day during soccer season, not including an intense 2½ hour soccer practice. Now it gets too dark and early and its too cold to run. As for the phone, they both are great phones.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Yea I have been running 3 miles regularly everyday since I was 12 (I'm 27 now)...  used to be for football training (american football), but now its just to stay in shape. :thumbup:  and that answer is no help!   I know they are both amazing, that's why they're both on the list! Lol... thanks though...  damn missing thanks button... :banghead:

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Glad to hear you're recovering nicely.
> 
> And my opinion, S3 all the way. The note2 is nice, buff too big IMHO. But I am definitely getting the s3. No question about it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is what I thought...  and my wife has small hands as it is, so the note 2 may not be very practical for her...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Yea I have been running 3 miles regularly everyday since I was 12 (I'm 27 now)...  used to be for football training (american football), but now its just to stay in shape. :thumbup:  and that answer is no help!   I know they are both amazing, that's why they're both on the list! Lol... thanks though...  damn missing thanks button... :banghead:
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ...

Click to collapse



Fine then. S3.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Me says s3.. can't afford one though..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Fine then. S3.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Well then, s3 it must be!!!  it will definitely be my next phone, so if she decides she wants the note 2 instead, I will just take her s3 and get her the note 2 instead... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Well then, s3 it must be!!!  it will definitely be my next phone, so if she decides she wants the note 2 instead, I will just take her s3 and get her the note 2 instead...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Good man :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up Odie!? How've ya been man?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. Thanks for asking! What about you?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm good. Thanks for asking! What about you?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



I'm good myself. Just watching the end of Wayne's World. I forgot how funny this movie is. Ever seen it?  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Well then, s3 it must be!!!  it will definitely be my next phone, so if she decides she wants the note 2 instead, I will just take her s3 and get her the note 2 instead...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Note 2 is way to big for me,
If u want a tab get nexus 10,
For phone get duh s3

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 30, 2012)

My dad has the Note 2. Just barely too big for my liking.  I'll probably wait about another year before replacing my GSII, though.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm good myself. Just watching the end of Wayne's World. I forgot how funny this movie is. Ever seen it?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nope

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



:sly: You're missing out man. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wayne's World is a must see.  So funny.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :sly: You're missing out man.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I don't watch that many movies. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wayne's World is a must see.  So funny.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:







odetoandroid said:


> I don't watch that many movies.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



I don't get to as often anymore, but I was/am a huge movie fanatic. I've seen soooo many movies 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wayne's World is a must see.  So funny.

Click to collapse



Im definitely getting myself a copy,

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 30, 2012)

Uggghh... I'm ill today. The day will be spent on the couch with netflix on the TV 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good morning, so whats up?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Uggghh... I'm ill today. The day will be spent on the couch with netflix on the TV
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Watch nothing but funny movies. Laughter is the best medicine.. 






devstaff said:


> Good morning, so whats up?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Holy shiz! You're up and I haven't even gone to bed yet 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Watch nothing but funny movies. Laughter is the best medicine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think i'm gonna watch Dexter. And the only thing on Flix that is really funny, is gabriel iglesias. And also, devstaff and i are in the same timezone, UTC +1, so it is 8:07 am here 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I think i'm gonna watch Dexter. And the only thing on Flix that is really funny, is gabriel iglesias. And also, devstaff and i are in the same timezone, UTC +1, so it is 8:07 am here
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Dexter is good too :thumbup:
And yea its 2:10am here but I usually stay up til about 4 or 5, then crash and wake up around 2 or 3 in the afternoon..

But I'm nocturnal 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Watch nothing but funny movies. Laughter is the best medicine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, the reason is school so yeah

Free WiFi 4 the win

Sent from my muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I think i'm gonna watch Dexter. And the only thing on Flix that is really funny, is gabriel iglesias. And also, devstaff and i are in the same timezone, UTC +1, so it is 8:07 am here
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



10:22 here 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone have a tldr version of the last 10 pages?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Anyone have a tldr version of the last 10 pages?

Click to collapse



Its been 10 pages of pure awesomeness! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## werked (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Anyone have a tldr version of the last 10 pages?

Click to collapse



Yes, we all took shots, slammed some beers and passed out. I'm passed out now.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 30, 2012)

Oops I missed it D:

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm still drinking.. 
I'll regret it in the pm I'm sure. But my mind set right now = fuq it  I'm relaxin'. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Its been 10 pages of pure awesomeness!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Orlynao?






werked said:


> Yes, we all took shots, slammed some beers and passed out. I'm passed out now.

Click to collapse



That happens everyday 







Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm still drinking..
> I'll regret it in the pm I'm sure. But my mind set right now = fuq it  I'm relaxin'.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Orlynao?

Click to collapse



Yes, really .. and yea I should probably stop now if I ever want to wake up at decent hour tomorrow..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes, really .. and yea I should probably stop now if I ever want to wake up at decent hour tomorrow..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hmmm... :thumbup:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Watch nothing but funny movies. Laughter is the best medicine..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Watching Super Troopers. Fricking hilarious!




Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Watching Super Troopers. Fricking hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Watching nothing  imma studying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Watching Super Troopers. Fricking hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:
Good choice my man. I watched that recently. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

Ted was amazing..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ted was amazing..

Click to collapse



I did watch it, but it wasnt as fun as i expected

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I did watch it, but it wasnt as fun as i expected
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Same here, I was a little disappointed.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ted was amazing..

Click to collapse



Who doesn't like talking teddy bears?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Who doesn't like talking teddy bears?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Apparently,
devstaff and odetoandroid






devstaff said:


> I did watch it, but it wasnt as fun as i expected
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse







Axis_Drummer said:


> Same here, I was a little disappointed..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It was a fun movie. Accept it.jpg


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apparently,
> devstaff and Axis_drummer
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

Hi everyone.. what's going on?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apparently,
> devstaff and odetoandroid
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll give it a :thumbup:
As I said, I was a LITTLE disappointed 

And I'm Axis_Drummer, not odetoandroid
Know your brothers :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll give it a :thumbup:
> As I said, I was a LITTLE disappointed
> 
> And I'm Axis_Drummer, not odetoandroid
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya he got a bit confused lol...

Drinking makes u bit touchy huh?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> Hi everyone.. what's going on?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Howdy!  Doin alright?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Ya he got a bit confused lol...
> 
> Drinking makes u bit touchy huh?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not at all lol I was only playing 
I'm actually a very cheery drunk 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Morning world.  How is everyone today?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Howdy!  Doin alright?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse




good to know  we can pick at you when you are drunk then 

My day just went down the hill

Exam was terrible... didn't get output in my lab exam.. not sure if I will pass also.. :crying:






SimonTS said:


> Morning world.  How is everyone today?

Click to collapse



Well ups and downs ups and Downs... nothing special muffin


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 30, 2012)

Best thing about Ted = Mila Kunis



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Best thing about Ted = Mila Kunis
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



+1

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

When can I remove the muffin thingy?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> good to know  we can pick at you when you are drunk then
> 
> My day just went down the hill
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you may pick on me when I am drunk. 

I welcome it!!

Oh and I hope things look up for you soon bro. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> When can I remove the muffin thingy?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You must be a muffin for 2 weeks before you can change it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> When can I remove the muffin thingy?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Ask the great leader


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ask the great leader
> 
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



You dont know?

Poor student of college

@axis.. :Thanks:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just started my own hosting company, but I will not get any money from it, I want it to be 100% free.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I just started my own hosting company, but I will not get any money from it, I want it to be 100% free.

Click to collapse



Good for you! And I do actually mean that...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Best thing about Ted = Mila Kunis
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse









Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Best thing about Ted = Mila Kunis
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Are you kidding me? -_- 
shes not even remotely beautiful 






devstaff said:


> When can I remove the muffin thingy?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



2 weeks


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Are you kidding me? -_-
> shes not even remotely beautiful
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, the muffin thing is annoying

Sent from my muffin


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Are you kidding me? -_-
> shes not even remotely beautiful

Click to collapse



Are you seriously saying that you'd kick her out of your bed on a cold night?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Are you seriously saying that you'd kick her out of your bed on a cold night?

Click to collapse



I think he's more of a Kristen Stewert fan 

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I think he's more of a Kristen Stewert fan

Click to collapse



Your point being?  If I couldn't have one, I'd quite happily accept the other as a substitute


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Your point being?  If I couldn't have one, I'd quite happily accept the other as a substitute

Click to collapse



The girl with only -__- as her face ? I'd like to snuggle up to you while going -__-...

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> The girl with only -__- as her face ? I'd like to snuggle up to you while going -__-...
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



Lmao :thanks:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> The girl with only -__- as her face ? I'd like to snuggle up to you while going -__-...

Click to collapse



Hey, it's been a while so I'd give anything a try.

Mind you, if I had my choice it would have to be ...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Hey, it's been a while so I'd give anything a try.
> 
> Mind you, if I had my choice it would have to be ...

Click to collapse



Wow.. me too...






SimonTS said:


> Are you seriously saying that you'd kick her out of your bed on a cold night?

Click to collapse





Never  she is not as beautiful as others, that's my point 




RohinZaraki said:


> I think he's more of a Kristen Stewert fan
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



No..I am more of the Emma Stone,Emma Watson type


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Hey, it's been a while so I'd give anything a try.
> 
> Mind you, if I had my choice it would have to be ...

Click to collapse



Well that gets a big:thumbup: from me

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apparently,
> devstaff and odetoandroid
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I do
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I got the names mixed up

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Well that gets a big:thumbup: from me
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



I wonder who she is...


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Wow.. me too...

Click to collapse



Glad you approve - Alyson Hannigan is the only 'star' I have ever really had a thing for, but what a thing I had.  She's only 1 1/2 years younger than me and still looks fantastic.









Prawesome said:


> Never  she is not as beautiful as others, that's my point

Click to collapse



Fair point - but given what I feel about myself I would certainly not be too picky :cyclops:



Prawesome said:


> No..I am more of the Emma Stone,Emma Watson type

Click to collapse



Emma Stone is OK, but Emma Watson is definitely more of my type - the pixie look and classically pretty rather than the manufactured looks so many have nowadays.






---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I wonder who she is...

Click to collapse



'She' is Alyson Hannigan.  I had a very well-thumbed copy of that FHM magazine issue for many, many years - my ex-wife threw it out as part of her revenge when we split :crying:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Glad you approve - Alyson Hannigan is the only 'star' I have ever really had a thing for, but what a thing I had.  She's only 1 1/2 years younger than me and still looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She has acted in American Pie I see *cough* *cough* Yes,she does look great  

Me too 

Emma Stone looks natural too...Emma Watson beats anyone out there though..No one can outclasse her..

Did your wife really do that? 
Anyway, are you married right now?


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> She has acted in American Pie I see *cough* *cough* Yes,she does look great
> 
> Me too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes my wife really did that. Not married anymore, been single for almost 9 years apart from a few months dating earlier this year which ended when the lass went back home to Romania with terminal cancer.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Yes my wife really did that. Not married anymore, been single for almost 9 years apart from a few months dating earlier this year which ended when the lass went back home to Romania with terminal cancer.

Click to collapse



Elizabeth, right?

 sorry bro


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Elizabeth, right?
> 
> sorry bro

Click to collapse



That's the girl.  It's OK mate - to use one of her favourite sayings


> *Sh!t happens*

Click to collapse



I am happy to have met her and to know that I was able to make her smile and forget some of what was coming her way for a short time.

We live and learn or we are destined to repeat our mistakes.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> That's the girl.  It's OK mate - to use one of her favourite sayings
> 
> 
> I am happy to have met her and to know that I was able to make her smile and forget some of what was coming her way for a short time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Respect on the optimism :thumbup:



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Yes my wife really did that. Not married anymore, been single for almost 9 years apart from a few months dating earlier this year which ended when the lass went back home to Romania with terminal cancer.

Click to collapse



That's bad :/






QuantumFoam said:


> Elizabeth, right?
> 
> sorry bro
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you know her name?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


>

Click to collapse



She is the most beautiful woman in the world IMO...  well except my wife of course... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Elizabeth, right?

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> How do you know her name?

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That's bad :/
> 
> How do you know her name?

Click to collapse




He'd posted it in the unmentionable thread


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Morning people.


“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

@quantum, do you read your g+?

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Good mornevening, all. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> She is the most beautiful woman in the world IMO...  well except my wife of course...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



I see what you did there 
i wonder why she cut her hair though..






jugg1es said:


> Morning people.
> 
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum
> ...

Click to collapse





Evening 




QuantumFoam said:


> He'd posted it in the unmentionable thread
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Confes..thread?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Confes..thread?

Click to collapse



We don't mention "that"thread

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Its cold like **** here and it snows, hows the weather in your country?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Anybody seen the new batman (dark knight rises) just downloaded it, don't know if its worth 3 hours to sit and watch it though...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Anybody seen the new batman (dark knight rises) just downloaded it, don't know if its worth 3 hours to sit and watch it though...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't say something like that on XDA - this isn't actually turning into the 'Con....ions' thread and one form of piracy is as bad as any other.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Anybody seen the new batman (dark knight rises) just downloaded it, don't know if its worth 3 hours to sit and watch it though...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



How dare you underestimate that movie?  Its an amazing movie...The characters, the dialogues...you will NEVER regret it..






jugg1es said:


> We don't mention "that"thread
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



I didn't mention it completely  Didn't know it wasn't allowed


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I wouldn't say something like that on XDA - this isn't actually turning into the 'Con....ions' thread and one form of piracy is as bad as any other.

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I wouldn't say something like that on XDA - this isn't actually turning into the 'Con....ions' thread and one form of piracy is as bad as any other.

Click to collapse



Its not piracy...  I own the movie...  nothing illegal about torrenting your own flicks

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Thanks.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Take a page from your own book... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Its not piracy...  I own the movie...  nothing illegal about torrenting your own flicks
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ...

Click to collapse



You own the movie? -_- so you are Christopher Nolan?  I am a great fan of yours..


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Its not piracy...  I own the movie...  nothing illegal about torrenting your own flicks
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thing is, nobody ever said I couldn't post here. In fact, apex invited me.

Not that I'm not leaving

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You own the movie? -_- so you are Christopher Nolan?  I am a great fan of yours..

Click to collapse



Lol, as in I bought it from the store... so yes I own the movie...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, as in I bought it from the store... so yes I own the movie...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



When you put it that way


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Sorry, I got the names mixed up
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well don't EVER let that happen again :what:

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Thing is, nobody ever said I couldn't post here. In fact, apex invited me.
> 
> Not that I'm not leaving
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Thing is, I don't give a hoot who says I can't post where...  its off-topic which means anybody can post there...  since when did y'all become the owners of xda  and yes, you can post here, anybody can, cuz we actually follow the rules of xda unlike, well you know...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Well don't EVER let that happen again :what:
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



I will try, that's all I can say


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thing is, I don't give a hoot who says I can't post where...  its off-topic which means anybody can post there...  since when did y'all become the owners of xda
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



It's not the whole OT section, only those bananas from the Gli Banana Mafia that are mean here. 


Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I will try, that's all I can say

Click to collapse



How hard will you try?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> How hard will you try?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Not much


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> It's not the whole OT section, only those bananas from the Gli Banana Mafia that are mean here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Your preaching to the choir my friend... anyways let's get off this topic before they tattle to apex again... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thing is, I don't give a hoot who says I can't post where...  its off-topic which means anybody can post there...  since when did y'all become the owners of xda  and yes, you can post here, anybody can, cuz we actually follow the rules of xda unlike, well you know...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Lolol.

Gli has been around for a long time. We are an established, PRIVATE (enforced by M_T_M) thread, where, if noobs post? They might not wanna come back.

Stop posting in our PRIVATE thread and we won't post in yours

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lolol.
> 
> Gli has been around for a long time. We are an established, PRIVATE (enforced by M_T_M) thread, where, if noobs post? They mighg not wanna come back.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



I want to come back but Apex won't let me 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lolol.
> 
> Gli has been around for a long time. We are an established, PRIVATE (enforced by M_T_M) thread, where, if noobs post? They mighg not wanna come back.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



you can't have a private thread in off topic... actually you can't have a private thread anywhere on xda...  mtm can't enforce that and he knows it...  just drop it, your wrong, deal with it...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Your preaching to the choir my friend... anyways let's get off this topic before they tattle to apex again...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



What will they say? Those meanies from the XDA Frat House called us bananas 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> you can't have a private thread in off topic... actually you can't have a private thread anywhere on xda...  mtm can't enforce that and he knows it...  just drop it, your wrong, deal with it...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> you can't have a private thread in off topic... actually you can't have a private thread anywhere on xda...  mtm can't enforce that and he knows it...  just drop it, your wrong, deal with it...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Umm, if we can't have a private thread? How come Gli is still around?

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> *My hardest!*

Click to collapse



Sounds good 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Lolol.
> 
> Stop posting in our PRIVATE thread and we won't post in yours
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Come back anytime you please...  you'll be greated with nothing but kind words and smiles... . Take notes, this is how human beings should treat one another...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Umm, if we can't have a private thread? How come Gli is still around?
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



It's not private, we can post in it. What's the worst you can do? You even reported me for posting in your Banane thread, but what happened?? Nothing! The mods don't care if we post there!!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Umm, if we can't have a private thread? How come Gli is still around?
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Because its not private...  anybody can post there...  most just don't come back after a few posts cuz y'all are asses... sorry but I've went over mtm's head on this already...  you can't stop anybody from posting, most just can't deal with the cruelty...  again, your wrong, deal with it..

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Say hi to M_T_M then.

Stay the hell out.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Because its not private...  anybody can post there...  most just don't come back after a few posts cuz y'all are asses... sorry but I've went over mtm's head on this already...  you can't stop anybody from posting, most just can't deal with the cruelty...  again, your wrong, deal with it..
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



You wanna go talk about apples in a banana thread? 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




Mephikun said:


> Say hi to M_T_M then.
> 
> Stay the hell out.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Why 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> It's not private, we can post in it. What's the worst you can do? You even reported me for posting in your Banane thread, but what happened?? Nothing! The mods don't care if we post there!!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



That's because the mods can't do anything about it...  its not that they don't care, its that they have absolutely NO power to decide who can post in what thread...  sorry meph...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> That's because the mods can't do anything about it...  its not that they don't care, its that they have absolutely NO power to decide who can post in what thread...  sorry meph...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



And it's OT

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Say hi to M_T_M then.
> 
> Stay the hell out.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Send him on over, I will gladly say hi... and I will stay out...  or will I...... lol the butthurt is strong with this guy... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Meph, just drop it. Drawing attention won't help anyone

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Meph, just drop it. Drawing attention won't help anyone
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Finally, somebody from the gli with some brains steps in.... and meph, I know 50 more people who will gladly post in that thread on my behalf if I ask them to... probably better off to stop while your ahead...  you have friends in the gli, I have friends everywhere... just quit, your wrong deal with it. I already quit posting there, but of course your childish ways are prevailing again...  

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Meph, just drop it. Drawing attention won't help anyone
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Jug, it'll help us.


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Meph, just drop it. Drawing attention won't help anyone
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



No. They need to stay the fxck out of our thread. I'm trying to /help/ them, so that M_T_M doesn't find their spam posts in our thread by preventing them.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Finally, somebody from the gli with some brains steps in....
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



If you would care too look, I'm not listed in the op of either thread. I'm neutral

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 30, 2012)

Since Apex is busy I'll say this myself. 


I will NOT tolerate any kind of competition between the Gli and Chi Delta Alpha. 

@Meph : You're welcome to post here but don't start the whole competition charade again



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Jesus fcking Christ meph. WTH do you think you are doing? Stop this sht right now.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. They need to stay the fxck out of our thread. I'm trying to /help/ them, so that M_T_M doesn't find their spam posts in our thread by preventing them.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Its not your thread...  its xdas.. and if me saying happy birthday to somebody is spam, then there were 3 spam posts before and after mine...  and all of them are "members" of the "gli"...  mtm can't do anything about me posting what I did in off-topic...  none of it was spam....  if it is, then its exactly what you're doing now..  practice what you preach...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## trell959 (Nov 30, 2012)

Why do I find out about everything last....

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Anybody seen the new batman (dark knight rises) just downloaded it, don't know if its worth 3 hours to sit and watch it though...

Click to collapse





flastnoles11 said:


> Its not piracy...  I own the movie...  nothing illegal about torrenting your own flicks

Click to collapse





flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, as in I bought it from the store... so yes I own the movie...

Click to collapse



Maybe you should have been a bit clearer my fellow Muffin.  Although I can't see a single reason why you would want to download a movie that you bought from a store and ... I suspect that the film studios might disagree with you about the whole "nothing illegal about torrenting your own flicks" - if a single person out there in the big bad world gets your torrent stream somehow that would make you worse than Satan himself as far as they are concerned.


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> No. They need to stay the fxck out of our thread. I'm trying to /help/ them, so that M_T_M doesn't find their spam posts in our thread by preventing them.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



What do you call spam? I don't think dropping in to say hi is spam. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Good morning everybody. How are you guys doing?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Since Apex is busy I'll say this myself.
> 
> I will NOT tolerate any kind of competition between the Gli and Chi Delta Alpha.
> 
> @Meph : You're welcome to post here but don't start the whole competition charade again

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> Jesus fcking Christ meph. WTH do you think you are doing? Stop this sht right now.

Click to collapse









Why can't people just grow up.  This is NOT the school playground


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Since Apex is busy I'll say this myself.
> 
> 
> I will NOT tolerate any kind of competition between the Gli and Chi Delta Alpha.
> ...

Click to collapse



THIS 



EVERYBODY STOP 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Why do I find out about everything last....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Your not last  This thread moves quick..


----------



## blade30p (Nov 30, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> im in my bed at home beside mom.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



I'm not sure you should be telling people that m8

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guys, seriously. We aren't mean and discriminatory, just a group of friends that like to have fun. When someone comes in and disrupts that by posting random nonsense or trying to spam us for being mean, that's when we get a bit harsh on you. We let meph in when he stopped posting random crap and actually starting having conversations. Come in here and spam or try to flame our members and the mods will step in. We don't want to cause trouble in your thread, why can't you stay out of ours? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Guys, seriously. We aren't mean and discriminatory, just a group of friends that like to have fun. When someone comes in and disrupts that by posting random nonsense or trying to spam us for being mean, that's when we get a bit harsh on you. We let meph in when he stopped posting random crap and actually starting having conversations. Come in here and spam or try to flame our members and the mods will step in. We don't want to cause trouble in your thread, why can't you stay out of ours?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## a.cid (Nov 30, 2012)

Seriously guys...
Lay it off...

I read both the threads, and believe me, I'm not at peace if I think I was remotely connected to a flame war...

Consider my request today...
Lay it off...

Thanks


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Guys, seriously. We aren't mean and discriminatory, just a group of friends that like to have fun. When someone comes in and disrupts that by posting random nonsense or trying to spam us for being mean, that's when we get a bit harsh on you. We let meph in when he stopped posting random crap and actually starting having conversations. Come in here and spam or try to flame our members and the mods will step in. We don't want to cause trouble in your thread, why can't you stay out of ours?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, you aren't mean at all :sarcastic:

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Guys, seriously. We aren't mean and discriminatory, just a group of friends that like to have fun. When someone comes in and disrupts that by posting random nonsense or trying to spam us for being mean, that's when we get a bit harsh on you. We let meph in when he stopped posting random crap and actually starting having conversations. Come in here and spam or try to flame our members and the mods will step in. We don't want to cause trouble in your thread, why can't you stay out of ours?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I posted happy birthday and got jumped on, so sorry, but your point is invalid

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Why can't people just grow up.  This is NOT the school playground

Click to collapse



Look man. Meph isn't and probably will never become a member of the Gli. He doesn't speak for it and we don't condone his idiocy. What he says is him and him alone.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 30, 2012)

OK I'm gonna repeat. 

First off, this whole thing is really pointless. Gli members : I apologize if any of us caused trouble. PMs are being sent to control the above situation. We'll try to stay out of your thread. 
And guys. I know I can't do long settling messages like Apex but cmon. He's going through a hard time. Don't force him to come here



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Look man. Meph isn't and probably will never become a member of the Gli. He doesn't speak for it and we don't condone his idiocy. What he says is him and him alone.

Click to collapse



My comment wasn't aimed at anyone in particular, but it was targeted more at my fellow Muffins in this thread than at the members of Gli.  I don't like getting loads of updates on this thread just to find out it's people being stoopid and immature - we should ALL be bigger and better than that.

Lots of the guys here could do with taking a lesson from Love Muffin (OptimusLove) - who doesn't take part in this idiocy and she is only 11.  Grow up people or I will not be the last to tender my resignation from the Frat House.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> OK I'm gonna repeat.
> 
> First off, this whole thing is really pointless. Gli members : I apologize if any of us caused trouble. PMs are being sent to control the above situation. We'll try to stay out of your thread.
> And guys. I know I can't do long settling messages like Apex but cmon. He's going through a hard time. Don't force him to come here
> ...

Click to collapse





SimonTS said:


> My comment wasn't aimed at anyone in particular, but it was targeted more at my fellow Muffins in this thread than at the members of Gli.  I don't like getting loads of updates on this thread just to find out it's people being stoopid and immature - we should ALL be bigger and better than that.
> 
> Lots of the guys here could do with taking a lesson from Love Muffin (OptimusLove) - who doesn't take part in this idiocy and she is only 11.  Grow up people or I will not be the last to tender my resignation from the Frat House.

Click to collapse




This and this


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 30, 2012)

Guys stop arguing and uhh chill?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Look man. Meph isn't and probably will never become a member of the Gli. He doesn't speak for it and we don't condone his idiocy. What he says is him and him alone.

Click to collapse







QuantumFoam said:


> OK I'm gonna repeat.
> 
> First off, this whole thing is really pointless. Gli members : I apologize if any of us caused trouble. PMs are being sent to control the above situation. We'll try to stay out of your thread.
> And guys. I know I can't do long settling messages like Apex but cmon. He's going through a hard time. Don't force him to come here
> ...

Click to collapse



No need...  meph is gone, ordeal is done...  @bobo I understand why you all are upset with me and I accept that, but really, I post happy b-day and YOU jumped on me..  unacceptable for an adult...  I hope that one day we can put this behind us and be friends...  I am actually a pretty chill fun loving guy as I susppect you are also...  I like pretty much every memeber of the gli (excpet the one that just stormed out of your thread like a baby) I am truly sorry for what caused you to dislike me...  I had a very bad day on the day in question and vented my frustrations in the complete wrong direction. I am truly sorry for this and you can rest assured it won't happen again man...  take this apology and do what you please with it, but I honestly hope that you and the rest of the gli will forgive me for the harsh words that I spoke in there the other day! 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I posted happy birthday and got jumped on, so sorry, but your point is invalid
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



So you all see it:



flastnoles11 said:


> I know I'm probably not welcome around these parts anymore, but, I had to stop in to give you a birthday beer!  Hope its a good one man! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> Yeah seriously you need to stop posting in here. If you feel the need to say something to somebody here, please pm them. You lost all respect and welcome you had from the people here.

Click to collapse





flastnoles11 said:


> Not trying to start an argument... but you really can't stop me...  if you don't like it, put me on your ignore list...  I wasn't coming in to cause problems, but of course, your childish attitude takes over yet again... last you'll hear from me...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse





boborone said:


> I know right. Cause saying "please" and telling a person you had "respect and welcome" towards them is childish. :silly:

Click to collapse



When flastnoles first posted in the mafia it was to tell josepheno to GTFO and quit being a baby. Said pretty much why should anyone tolerate someone coming into a thread and acting a fool. He said he lurked in the mafia and never posted. We told him to post cause he understood how it was. Don't be a douche and have fun. Pretty much what goes on here. Then a week or so ago he comes in and acted just like josepheno and we told him to leave.

In fact with his permission, I'll share a pm between him and I where the talk was pretty much like it was above. I asked him what was going on, why he acted like that, said he was welcome, but because of his actions not anymore. He said he was sorry and was having a bad day and took it out on the Gli.

Look, apex is a cool cat. Most all of the people here are a cool cat. Honestly the only ones I've seen causing trouble are meph, ode and flast. I say if those guys want to go at it, let em. But I don't em fcking up Gli's thread, and I'm sure you don't want em fcking up this one. Just how I see it. I don't hold any actions by those guys on this as a whole, please don't hold actions of meph on Gli, cause he ain't one of us.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Let's just go back to talking about Ingress. 

OK maybe flame wars are better than that.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Let's just go back to talking about Ingress.
> 
> OK maybe flame wars are better than that.

Click to collapse



The update is incompatible with my phone but v1 wasn't 

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

What in the world is going on in here...I just go off for sometime and THIS happens..Are you guys 10 year old? No,not 10 year olds,10yr Oldsmobile like OptimusLove are way more peaceful and mature.Maybe I should say, Are you adults? Fighting over some thread in virtual life is pathetic, SERIOUSLY and why in the world is Meph in here trying to stir up trouble? It was perfectly calm here until he came in..
Atleast some people here like jugg,Simon and QuantumFoam know to deal with things like these..


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> No need...  meph is gone, ordeal is done...  @bobo I understand why you all are upset with me and I accept that, but really, I post happy b-day and YOU jumped on me..  unacceptable for an adult...  I hope that one day we can put this behind us and be friends...  I am actually a pretty chill fun loving guy as I susppect you are also...  I like pretty much every memeber of the gli (excpet the one that just stormed out of your thread like a baby) I am truly sorry for what caused you to dislike me...  I had a very bad day on the day in question and vented my frustrations in the complete wrong direction. I am truly sorry for this and you can rest assured it won't happen again man...  take this apology and do what you please with it, but I honestly hope that you and the rest of the gli will forgive me for the harsh words that I spoke in there the other day!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Dude I am fun loving guy as well. When you first spoke up in the mafia you did it to jump on an idiot posting nonsense and your first post in there was to get out and shut up. I personally spoke up and told you to post more and that you were welcome. Said that was a great first post in there. If you notice, we only jump on noobs when they come in there and ask what this is, or post stupid sht, or start trolling. Other than that, members are more than welcome to post. You saw that and said that yourself. But it is because of your actions the other day that I ask you not to come in there anymore. I don't understand where all that came from and you have lost our respect and welcome you had from us. It's just that simple man. No hard feelings, just don't want you coming in there is all.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> So you all see it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Dang, we need to go to the mattresses, Godfather style. 

FYI Gli member, it's 2012. 
Nobody uses the words 'Cool cat' since Al Capone died. :silly:

[Take this lightly. I'm joking, if that's not clear.]


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude I am fun loving guy as well. When you first spoke up in the mafia you did it to jump on an idiot posting nonsense and your first post in there was to get out and shut up. I personally spoke up and told you to post more and that you were welcome. Said that was a great first post in there. If you notice, we only jump on noobs when they come in there and ask what this is, or post stupid sht, or start trolling. Other than that, members are more than welcome to post. You saw that and said that yourself. But it is because of your actions the other day that I ask you not to come in there anymore. I don't understand where all that came from and you have lost our respect and welcome you had from us. It's just that simple man. No hard feelings, just don't want you coming in there is all.

Click to collapse



Not a problem and as I said, I understand...  I made my apologies and that's all I can do... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Let's just go back to talking about Ingress.
> 
> OK maybe flame wars are better than that.

Click to collapse



Nah..lets talk about movies


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nah..lets talk about movies

Click to collapse



Flame wars :crying:


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> OK I'm gonna repeat.
> 
> First off, this whole thing is really pointless. Gli members : I apologize if any of us caused trouble. PMs are being sent to control the above situation. We'll try to stay out of your thread.
> And guys. I know I can't do long settling messages like Apex but cmon. He's going through a hard time. Don't force him to come here
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude it's all cool man. No need for PMs. Yall cool cats. Just kids being kids is all this was.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nah..lets talk about movies

Click to collapse



I leik Star Wars. Do you leik Star Wars?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I leik Star Wars. Do you leik Star Wars?

Click to collapse



No. Star trek is pretty cool though!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude it's all cool man. No need for PMs. Yall cool cats. Just kids being kids is all this was.

Click to collapse



Cheers and peace bro



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Flame wars :crying:

Click to collapse



Yep 






krushnam said:


> I leik Star Wars. Do you leik Star Wars?

Click to collapse



Ya..But I still haven't managed to see it properly.I just got to watch 3-4 Episodes.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> The update is incompatible with my phone but v1 wasn't

Click to collapse



That sucks dude.  Finally got myself an invite code this morning - belated birthday present 

Done my training (getting dang cold stood outside doing it), submitted a portal near me already, but need to find a load more, and now trying to work out a plan of action to help my fellow 'Resisters' claim Bristol back from the Enlightened scum


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Dang, we need to go to the mattresses, Godfather style.
> 
> FYI Gli member, it's 2012.
> Nobody uses the words 'Cool cat' since Al Capone died. :silly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Square, come 'round see the cool. Just be some jive turkeys and all be fine.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> That sucks dude.  Finally got myself an invite code this morning - belated birthday present
> 
> Done my training (getting dang cold stood outside doing it), submitted a portal near me already, but need to find a load more, and now trying to work out a plan of action to help my fellow 'Resisters' claim Bristol back from the Enlightened scum

Click to collapse



Doesn't it go public today?

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Square, come 'round see the cool. Just be some jive turkeys and all be fine.

Click to collapse



Do Gli members leik Star Wars?

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Doesn't it go public today?
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Ya I heard some shizz bout that too.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

I thought it was supposed to also, but, an article I read yesterday (have to find it again to post it) said that it may be weeks or even months before it goes public...  I thought maybe that's what the update last night was about... but I'm starting to think no... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

What the heck is going on in this thread?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

I need an invite! Nao! Even made stupid art (which I think is quite good) -  nada. And snapping a code from Joe is bloody impossible. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I need an invite! Nao! Even made stupid art (which I think is quite good) -  nada. And snapping a code from Joe is bloody impossible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You and me both mate

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I need an invite! Nao! Even made stupid art (which I think is quite good) -  nada. And snapping a code from Joe is bloody impossible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Got my invite and haven't even done anything other than the training...  if it wasn't already hooked to my email, I would give it to ya... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What the heck is going on in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Nothing..Dont bring it up again..please






flastnoles11 said:


> I thought it was supposed to also, but, an article I read yesterday (have to find it again to post it) said that it may be weeks or even months before it goes public...  I thought maybe that's what the update last night was about... but I'm starting to think no...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Well, I got an invite, only tinky realize that there isn't a single portal where I live


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean Ep III Revenge of the Sith and IV A New Hope?

Tohse are the best parts.....


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Do Gli members leik Star Wars?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh hell yeah. And just for good measure, I hate lotr.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing..Dont bring it up again..please
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm guessing a fight again? I didn't read it, I just saw a few posts... Well how are doing Prawsome?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing..Dont bring it up again..please
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya there are none within walking distance of me that's for sure... and wife works 16 hours a day 5 days a week, don't think I will be playing this one much...
___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing..Dont bring it up again..please
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nuthing in India?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Got my invite and haven't even done anything other than the training...  if it wasn't already hooked to my email, I would give it to ya...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Me too 







jugg1es said:


> You and me both mate
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse











tinky1 said:


> I need an invite! Nao! Even made stupid art (which I think is quite good) -  nada. And snapping a code from Joe is bloody impossible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1.Make some art
2.Tag Anne Beutenmuller, Brandon Badger and Joe Philley
3.Share it 3-5 times when one of them are online
4.If it still doesn't work, then make another art


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

I sat there for half an hour when he was posting codes. G+ on one phone refreshing every second ingress on the other. Done in seconds, people still beat me. Sod them, they'll give out more eventually. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Well, I got an invite, only tinky realize that there isn't a single portal where I live

Click to collapse



If there are no portals then go and submit your own

It takes a while to get them approved, but if you make a good, concerted, start now then you could have loads around your neighbourhood by Christmas - perfect way to then start the New Year.  This is why, I suspect, it hasn't gone public yet - they are waiting for many more submissions so there are portals active everywhere.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You mean Ep III Revenge of the Sith and IV A New Hope?
> 
> Tohse are the best parts.....

Click to collapse



Dont remember 







Josepho1997 said:


> Lol. I'm guessing a fight again? I didn't read it, I just saw a few posts... Well how are doing Prawsome?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Yes..I am good..You? 






flastnoles11 said:


> Ya there are none within walking distance of me that's for sure... and wife works 16 hours a day 5 days a week, don't think I will be playing this one much...
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Well, there's none in my whole country 






krushnam said:


> Nuthing in India?

Click to collapse



India has 5 portals iirc


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Oh hell yeah. And just for good measure, I hate lotr.

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOO!!!!!

This calls for another flame war!!!!!

Read the original LOTR. JRR Tolkein's work is awesome. And epic.
The movies are OK.

Hugo Weaving in an elf costume kinda creeped me out.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> If there are no portals then go and submit your own
> 
> It takes a while to get them approved, but if you make a good, concerted, start now then you could have loads around your neighbourhood by Christmas - perfect way to then start the New Year.  This is why, I suspect, it hasn't gone public yet - they are waiting for many more submissions so there are portals active everywhere.

Click to collapse



Well, I cant make portals around the whole country can I? 
I will just wit for some portals to show up ..:/






tinky1 said:


> I sat there for half an hour when he was posting codes. G+ on one phone refreshing every second ingress on the other. Done in seconds, people still beat me. Sod them, they'll give out more eventually.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heeya tinky..Long time no see *waves hand randomly*


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> This calls for another flame war!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I broke my brain trying to read it. :what:
Saying that, English is not my first language. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey prawsome, this is pretty cool. More like a news site than the portal. When did this start?

http://xda-blog.info/


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey prawsome, this is pretty cool. More like a news site than the portal. When did this start?
> 
> http://xda-blog.info/

Click to collapse



Quite a while ago. There is an app for that as well.  which I don't have since changing phones , forgot to backup. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hey prawsome, this is pretty cool. More like a news site than the portal. When did this start?
> 
> http://xda-blog.info/

Click to collapse



More than 2 month agi iirc..Pretty dead nowadays though.We got excellent traffic last month though, at the N4 launch time

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Quite a while ago. There is an app for that as well.  which I don't have since changing phones , forgot to backup.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why not download it again?


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I broke my brain trying to read it. :what:
> Saying that, English is not my first language.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOTR is Lord of the Rings, a book by JRR Tolkein.

Lord of the Rings was recently adapted to the big screen, and there were (i think) 4 movies released.

Hugo Weaving was the dude who played Agent Smith in The Matrix and V in V for Vendetta. Great actor. Check him out.
He played an elf lord named Elrond in LOTR, Looked ridiculous IMO.

Now you know how I feel when I look at code.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> This calls for another flame war!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude it seriously took me like 3 yrs to make it through the first one. I kept falling asleep. Just got pissed at the end, all it was a bunch of character development with no plot story. Then it took me maybe 20 times to make it through the second one, and I just got pissed again at the end. I haven't even tried to watch the third one. 

Also this


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> More than I month I think..Pretty dead nowadays though.We got excellent traffic last month though, at the N4 launch time
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe time to kick start it again? I think my credentials got deleted since moving server, could you get one of the guys to register me again please? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Nov 30, 2012)

Whats up guys?

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Quite a while ago. There is an app for that as well.  which I don't have since changing phones , forgot to backup.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> More than 2 month agi iirc..Pretty dead nowadays though.We got excellent traffic last month though, at the N4 launch time
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it's not officially supported by the xda admins, but has it been submitted for the portal for a story about it? To let people know that it's there.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Maybe time to kick start it again? I think my credentials got deleted since moving server, could you get one of the guys to register me again please?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you sure about it? Only accounts which had not made any posts got deleted..I will ask Swift anyway


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Whats up guys?

Click to collapse









Normally the ceiling or the sky :silly:


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> LOTR is Lord of the Rings, a book by JRR Tolkein.
> 
> Lord of the Rings was recently adapted to the big screen, and there were (i think) 4 movies released.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know  
Reading it is a pita. Language he used.... Hmmmm. 

I quite enjoyed song of Ice and Fire by Martin. Stopped reading as I realised he still had 2 books to write and it takes him about 5 years to write one. Don't like spreading these things over such a long period. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 30, 2012)

Now to more merrier topic.

You guys saw new humblebundle?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Whats up guys?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Nm







boborone said:


> I know it's not officially supported by the xda admins, but has it been submitted for the portal for a story about it? To let people know that it's there.

Click to collapse



Well, I did ask CTM once, he told me to pm Will but no one actually did it tbh


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Dude it seriously took me like 3 yrs to make it through the first one. I kept falling asleep. Just got pissed at the end, all it was a bunch of character development with no plot story. Then it took me maybe 20 times to make it through the second one, and I just got pissed again at the end. I haven't even tried to watch the third one.
> 
> Also this

Click to collapse



Mmmm yeah, book 2 is when it picks up, and book 3 is awesome. Kinda like the movies.


Now, I'll confess that I've not watched Clerks 1 or 2.
I have both movies and Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back downloaded, but never got the time to sit back and watch em all.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey everyone... 


Prawesome said:


> Dont remember
> 
> 
> Well, there's none in my whole country
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol are you kidding me? There are more than 20 portals in Bangalore itself.. single city in India.. 

But yes very less ratio compared to other countries..

So what's up everyone? Ya ya.. I went through 8 pages when I slept for 4 hours... that escalated quickly... well all is well that's settled well.. glad Its over and apex didn't have to come online with his current situation..

@QF.. I just noticed something man!! You never post anything more than 2 lines!! Am I right?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Are you sure about it? Only accounts which had not made any posts got deleted..I will ask Swift anyway

Click to collapse



Whoa I just noticed the dates on the stories. Need to keep it up and submit more to more traffic. Keep it up for a couple months and traffic will come. But when the feed is updated once a week, there's nothing new to check out, so no need to visit. Just a surfer's perspective.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Now to more merrier topic.
> 
> You guys saw new humblebundle?
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Saint's Row FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> This calls for another flame war!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup... the book is awesome.. movies were good too:thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> 
> Lol are you kidding me? There are more than 20 portals in Bangalore itself.. single city in India..
> ...

Click to collapse




What?
Yes?     Seewhatididthere



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> 
> Lol are you kidding me? There are more than 20 portals in Bangalore itself.. single city in India..
> ...

Click to collapse



Qf told me that, blame him


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I sat there for half an hour when he was posting codes. G+ on one phone refreshing every second ingress on the other. Done in seconds, people still beat me. Sod them, they'll give out more eventually.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I sat for 3 hours non stop to get mine a week before and I finally got mine from a guy to email

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Mmmm yeah, book 2 is when it picks up, and book 3 is awesome. Kinda like the movies.
> 
> 
> Now, I'll confess that I've not watched Clerks 1 or 2.
> I have both movies and Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back downloaded, but never got the time to sit back and watch em all.

Click to collapse



WATCH EM NOA!!11!eleven!!one

Ummmm if you like Kevin Smith stuff, those are some his best. Mall Rats was like his figuring out period in film. I just read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardian_Devil and he did an awesome job at reviving the series. Making fun of movies and comics and himself. He has a sense of humor that makes fun of movies in his movies.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Whoa I just noticed the dates on the stories. Need to keep it up and submit more to more traffic. Keep it up for a couple months and traffic will come. But when the feed is updated once a week, there's nothing new to check out, so no need to visit. Just a surfer's perspective.

Click to collapse



Thing is, most of us are new to WP and aren't professional writers, people like me..I got adapted quickly,not everyone's case though..I used to make posts, made 2 to 3 a day but then realized that no one else was writing, so I kinda gave up :/


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will is not good about responding to PMs


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

hey guys. what's up?

hiya bobo. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey guys. what's up?
> 
> hiya bobo.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi there... up? Sky...?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Thing is, most of us are new to WP and aren't professional writers, people like me..I got adapted quickly,not everyone's case though..I used to make posts, made 2 to 3 a day but then realized that no one else was writing, so I kinda gave up :/

Click to collapse



Ahhh ok. You could turn it into an aggregate site. But filter out some stories. I'm digging the first page of what I saw. More generalized android and such. Has a fresh feel compared to other android news sites.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Will is not good about responding to PMs

Click to collapse



He responded swiftly for my PM but he was online at the time 







cascabel said:


> hey guys. what's up?
> 
> hiya bobo.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nothing much..You?


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey guys. what's up?
> 
> hiya bobo.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



The sky


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> He responded swiftly for my PM but he was online at the time
> 
> 
> Nothing much..You?

Click to collapse



Where to get that app to access the site? Xda-blog.info? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

*looks up* no sky, just ceiling. 

prawesome, you still sick? hope not.  just relaxing here.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh ok. You could turn it into an aggregate site. But filter out some stories. I'm digging the first page of what I saw. More generalized android and such. Has a fresh feel compared to other android news sites.

Click to collapse



Ermagehrd.
Boborone.

A pleasant surprise seeing you here.. :laugh:

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> *looks up* no sky, just ceiling.
> 
> prawesome, you still sick? hope not.  just relaxing here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You folk don't have fans or sth?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ermagehrd.
> Boborone.
> 
> A pleasant surprise seeing you here.. :laugh:
> ...

Click to collapse



1. agreed. nice to see guys like bobo jugg tinky tony etc here.
2.no. that's what a/c's are for right? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 1. agreed. nice to see guys like bobo jugg tinky tony etc here.
> 2.no. that's what a/c's are for right?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Agreed.. :good:
NO.jpg. A/Cs are air conditioners, Fans are room conditioners..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 30, 2012)

Good afternoon guys 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Agreed.. :good:
> NO.jpg. A/Cs are air conditioners, Fans are room conditioners..

Click to collapse



as long as it keeps the house cool, i'm fine with it. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 1. agreed. nice to see guys like bobo jugg tinky tony etc here.
> 2.no. that's what a/c's are for right?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've been posting here from the beginning 
Then the whole muffin thing started, I skipped that, then ingress, so i was asking for a code. Anyway, when an interesting post pops up in Participated tab, I pop in. I go anywhere where I find interesting (for me) things. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

cascabel said:


> as long as it keeps the house cool, i'm fine with it.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



House? Home?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I've been posting here from the beginning
> Then the whole muffin thing started, I skipped that, then ingress, so i was asking for a code. Anyway, when an interesting post pops up in Participated tab, I pop in. I go anywhere where I find interesting (for me) things.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol. i think you posted here before i did. now where is jugg? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Ahhh ok. You could turn it into an aggregate site. But filter out some stories. I'm digging the first page of what I saw. More generalized android and such. Has a fresh feel compared to other android news sites.

Click to collapse



Hmmm







Deadly. said:


> Where to get that app to access the site? Xda-blog.info?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
> ...

Click to collapse





Play Store 




cascabel said:


> *looks up* no sky, just ceiling.
> 
> prawesome, you still sick? hope not.  just relaxing here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Still sick


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WTF happened to you now?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> WTF happened to you now?

Click to collapse



You didn't hear muffins getting cold? Prawesome, axis, me , deathnotice01, grift...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, Apex *is* here now, and again in unpleasant circumstances. Guys, you all know (or most of you do) that Wednesday I lost my very best friend in a tragic car accident. I've been coping with that loss, and other unrelated circumstances that have put me in a state of great despair. Now, as much as I wanted to leave this alone -- and likely I should be since my good friend QuantumFoam stepped in to act as the first real voice of reason here, but I am going to speak a few words:



a.cid said:


> Seriously guys...
> Lay it off...
> 
> I read both the threads, and believe me, I'm not at peace if I think I was remotely connected to a flame war...
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, a.cid. I would recommend this request be extended to every day -- not just this one. 



boborone said:


> Look man. Meph isn't and probably will never become a member of the Gli. He doesn't speak for it and we don't condone his idiocy. What he says is him and him alone.

Click to collapse



Meph is a problem everywhere. He and I are not good, and he should know why. However, with his lack of accountability and high level of immaturity, he likely will never know. That to me, without question, is a "him" problem -- not a "me" problem. I know he doesn't speak for anyone but himself, and he is no one's 'social liaison'. I think we all understand that. But he's come in here several times after things have been appropriately handled by the adults, in an adult manner, only to act like a child himself. I do not see his posts, as he earned himself the next reserved spot on my "ignored" list after his last childish encounter with me, and I would go as far as to ask everyone here in the Fraternity do the same.



QuantumFoam said:


> OK I'm gonna repeat.
> 
> First off, this whole thing is really pointless. Gli members : I apologize if any of us caused trouble. PMs are being sent to control the above situation. We'll try to stay out of your thread.
> And guys. I know I can't do long settling messages like Apex but cmon. He's going through a hard time. Don't force him to come here
> ...

Click to collapse



As always Q, thanks for being a good friend, and trying to keep the peace. We will always have to deal with the infantile behavior of others, but again we can choose to deal with such in a manner that is more noble and mature than of those who start juvenile arguments. 

*Meph = someone to be ignored in this thread. *



boborone said:


> So you all see it:
> 
> Look, apex is a cool cat. Most all of the people here are a cool cat. Honestly the only ones I've seen causing trouble are meph, ode and flast. I say if those guys want to go at it, let em. But I don't em fcking up Gli's thread, and I'm sure you don't want em fcking up this one. Just how I see it. I don't hold any actions by those guys on this as a whole, please don't hold actions of meph on Gli, cause he ain't one of us.

Click to collapse



Nobody holds Meph's deficient and unscrupulous posts here or elsewhere to anyone else's stance on anything. The problem lies with a kid who tries so very hard to be accepted, and sees that most of the time he feels compelled to do so like a bratty, unrestrained immature epidemic. You and I are right with each other, boborone. Neither of us wants trouble or to have to succumb to playing the 'disciplinarian' anywhere. As far as Fastnole's post, all he wanted to do was wish a.cid a happy birthday. I feel you guys could have allowed him that, since he was being respectful and cordial with you all. Even further, you could have all ignored it altogether, and went on with business as usual. I'm certain without any more provocation, that would have been all you would have heard from him there.



Prawesome said:


> What in the world is going on in here...I just go off for sometime and THIS happens..Are you guys 10 year old? No,not 10 year olds,10yr Oldsmobile like OptimusLove are way more peaceful and mature.Maybe I should say, Are you adults? Fighting over some thread in virtual life is pathetic, SERIOUSLY and why in the world is Meph in here trying to stir up trouble? It was perfectly calm here until he came in..
> Atleast some people here like jugg,Simon and QuantumFoam know to deal with things like these..

Click to collapse



There are indeed many people who can conduct themselves in the manner fit to be considered 'adult' here and in Gli. Problem is, Meph isn't one of them. Again, I would urge you all to click on his profile, and add him to each of your 'ignored list(s)'. Meph is an online nuisance, and he always will be until he decides to grow up and take accountability for his actions. I don't see that happening any time soon at all.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi there apex... how ya been today?

Don't worry about today's posts here... seems to me all settled and done now.. its not going to happen again I believe..

So don't worry... you have many things on your mind... don't add this too.. don't worry about sitting and writing pm's now


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
nitubhaskar-->Deadly.™
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★®
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 30, 2012)

Yup. Apex, you don't see anything I've sent to you. If you'd just read my PMs...

Anyways, bye.

Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> As far as Fastnole's post, all he wanted to do was wish a.cid a happy birthday. I feel you guys could have allowed him that, since he was being respectful and cordial with you all. Even further, you could have all ignored it altogether, and went on with business as usual. I'm certain without any more provocation, that would have been all you would have heard from him there.

Click to collapse




Thank you, this was the point I was trying to make before it got blown out of proportion...  and meph has earned the very first spot on my ignore list... I apologized, and that's all I can do, past is past and I look forward to having many interactions with ALL of you in the future... (even you bobo)
___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

Ermagehrd! Charter members coming tomorrow!


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Mephikun said:


> Yup. Apex, you don't see anything I've sent to you. If you'd just read my PMs...
> 
> Anyways, bye.
> 
> Sent from my Nook Tablet using Tapatalk 2 | RIP Thanks button in OT

Click to collapse



Continue, and you might become the first person to hit my ignore list. 


That's it. Let's just all shut up about serious stuff and talk noncence as usual! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Continue, and you might become the first person to hit my ignore list.
> 
> 
> That's it. Let's just all shut up about serious stuff and talk noncence as usual!
> ...

Click to collapse



The post above yours.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 30, 2012)

The Narwhal Bacons At Midnight


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thank you, this was the point I was trying to make before it got blown out of proportion...  and meph has earned the very first spot on my ignore list... I apologized, and that's all I can do, past is past and I look forward to having many interactions with ALL of you in the future... (even you bobo)
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



First one on my ignore list from any forum. Stupid thing is you still get notified that they posted. WTF good it that?


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> First one on my ignore list from any forum. Stupid thing is you still get notified that they posted. WTF good it that?

Click to collapse



That's XDA trying to change your mind.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

One more crappy post and he's going into my ignore list too..I don't like doing that to peope but sometimes they force us to..
@Apex, i wish I could thank you but I can't...so I will say it..Thanks


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> That's XDA trying to change your mind.

Click to collapse



*gives Bo his spare tin foil hat*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> That's XDA trying to change your mind.

Click to collapse



fck that. Stupidest thing I've seen in ages.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> First one on my ignore list from any forum. Stupid thing is you still get notified that they posted. WTF good it that?

Click to collapse



Oh.. so it notifies but won't show their posts huh? That would look creepy... I didn't add anyone to ignore list as I want to see everything..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Oh.. so it notifies but won't show their posts huh? That would look creepy... I didn't add anyone to ignore list as I want to see everything..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Or you want to stalk everything..?


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> *gives Bo his spare tin foil hat*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks but I got stockpiles of em. Been listening to The Alex Jones Show too many years.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Continue, and you might become the first person to hit my ignore list.
> 
> 
> That's it. Let's just all shut up about serious stuff and talk noncence as usual!
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounded funny


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> *gives Bo his spare tin foil hat*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


>

Click to collapse



I didn't understand that too


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Or you want to stalk everything..?

Click to collapse



Aah.. you found out truth behind it huh?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Google tin foil hat you people.... 

Pffff, Bo, see who I have to deal with? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Nov 30, 2012)

Just added one to the ignore list, and then returned to his post.. Oh my..didn't expect such stupidity from XDA..


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> First one on my ignore list from any forum. Stupid thing is you still get notified that they posted. WTF good it that?

Click to collapse



I don't know if your talking about me or "the one who shall not be named". but since you quoted my post, I'm going with the second... hopefully not me, I like you bobo... *no homo*

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Google tin foil hat you people....
> 
> Pffff, Bo, see who I have to deal with?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you know what a laddoo is?


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Do you know what a laddoo is?

Click to collapse



Google thinks it's food and spelt ladoo. So nope, I dont

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I don't know if your talking about me or "the one who shall not be named". but since you quoted my post, I'm going with the second... hopefully not me, I like you bobo... *no homo*
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Google tin foil hat you people....
> 
> Pffff, Bo, see who I have to deal with?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. smh

and if you're wondering who alex jones is
http://www.infowars.com/listen-on-the-internet/



flastnoles11 said:


> I don't know if your talking about me or "the one who shall not be named". but since you quoted my post, I'm going with the second... hopefully not me, I like you bobo... *no homo*
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Nah not you man.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Google thinks it's food and spelt ladoo. So nope, I dont
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 
#countertrollingfail


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Do you know what a laddoo is?

Click to collapse



Google says an dessert in india...  of course I may be wrong cuz it wasn't spelt that way according to google... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> #countertrollingfail

Click to collapse



Lmao. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Google says an dessert in india...  of course I may be wrong cuz it wasn't spelt that way according to google...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



You have any idea how many languages are in India? And most have the same words, just different spellings. There are tons of languages in India. Vary from village to village.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Maps.
Nah, I'm jk. But I'm very hungry and forgot my lunch.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Google says an dessert in india...  of course I may be wrong cuz it wasn't spelt that way according to google...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Yep 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laddu 






tinky1 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Do you know what a laddoo is?

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yep
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laddu

Click to collapse



See, wiki spelled it differently than you did.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> You have any idea how many languages are in India? And most have the same words, just different spellings. There are tons of languages in India. Vary from village to village.

Click to collapse



Yup you are right about many languages... and some are similar..

Same words.. no

There are officially one too many if you ask me

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> You have any idea how many languages are in India? And most have the same words, just different spellings. There are tons of languages in India. Vary from village to village.

Click to collapse



144 to be exact 
Also it doesn't vary from village  
The similar ones are grouped together and make nearly 70 iirc






odetoandroid said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



See above link


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> You have any idea how many languages are in India? And most have the same words, just different spellings. There are tons of languages in India. Vary from village to village.

Click to collapse



Actually, no, I had no idea  I do now though! 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 30, 2012)

What a day of action here ... Now he has a deactivated account  Time for me to turn in cya later muffins, bros, girls, gays.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> See, wiki spelled it differently than you did.

Click to collapse



Well that's just because English doesn't have a word laddu... so people when writing another language word in English alphabets tend to use their own pronunciation anology... so the spelling varies..

Laddu laddoo laadu laddo all same..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup you are right about many languages... and some are similar..
> 
> Same words.. no
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was more talking about ladoo and laduu, words like that. Even the festival that happened a couple weeks ago, the local Indians were spelling it at least 3 different ways.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> See, wiki spelled it differently than you did.

Click to collapse









boborone said:


> I was more talking about ladoo and laduu, words like that. Even the festival that happened a couple weeks ago, the local Indians were spelling it at least 3 different ways.

Click to collapse



Its quite hard to spell it because of the different accents..
Are you talking about Diwali btw?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I was more talking about ladoo and laduu, words like that. Even the festival that happened a couple weeks ago, the local Indians were spelling it at least 3 different ways.

Click to collapse



Yup.. you mean the deepavali Diwali divali etc .. I know.. I think you read my post to teejay explaining the deepavali festival spelling reasons too... the festival of lights in English..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Its quite hard to spell it because of the different accents..
> Are you talking about Diwali btw?

Click to collapse



This too ^^^

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 144 to be exact
> Also it doesn't vary from village
> The similar ones are grouped together and make nearly 70 iirc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



acid told me a few hundred. And I heard a story on the news the other week about how many there are. How there is a big push to save them. People move from village to city and then bigger city. Even some of the schools in rural areas may have 5 languages spoken there. The kids know 3. One from their home, one they speak in school, and then English.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, I'm learning a lot on this thread out of nowhere!  Keep the info coming guys, my brain likes knowledge! 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> acid told me a few hundred. And I heard a story on the news the other week about how many there are. How there is a big push to save them. People move from village to city and then bigger city. Even some of the schools in rural areas may have 5 languages spoken there. The kids know 3. One from their home, one they speak in school, and then English.

Click to collapse



I know 5 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> What a day of action here ... Now he has a deactivated account  Time for me to turn in cya later muffins, bros, girls, gays.

Click to collapse




You are not being politically correct here.... 






























You left lesbians out. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Its quite hard to spell it because of the different accents..
> Are you talking about Diwali btw?

Click to collapse





Deadly. said:


> Yup.. you mean the deepavali Diwali divali etc .. I know.. I think you read my post to teejay explaining the deepavali festival spelling reasons too... the festival of lights in English..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes and yes. My girlfriend lives in a town with a huge Indo/Paki population. Really cool people and awesome food.:good:


----------



## -Grift- (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Wow, I'm learning a lot on this thread out of nowhere!  Keep the info coming guys, my brain likes knowledge!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> acid told me a few hundred. And I heard a story on the news the other week about how many there are. How there is a big push to save them. People move from village to city and then bigger city. Even some of the schools in rural areas may have 5 languages spoken there. The kids know 3. One from their home, one they speak in school, and then English.

Click to collapse



Well, its not that big of a problem actually  people speaking the same  language live together


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Wow, I'm learning a lot on this thread out of nowhere!  Keep the info coming guys, my brain likes knowledge!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Lol... how much petabytes left?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> +1

Click to collapse



Go back a page! Nao! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 144 to be exact
> Also it doesn't vary from village
> The similar ones are grouped together and make nearly 70 iirc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... how much petabytes left?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Honestly, probably not many.... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I know 5
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Yeah man, this. When it comes to spoken word, Indians are some of the smartest people around. Honestly, I have no clue how Britain was able to colonize you guys.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes and yes. My girlfriend lives in a town with a huge Indo/Paki population. Really cool people and awesome food.:good:

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Did you people know there is a limit to how much information Earth can hold? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, Apex *is* here now, and again in unpleasant circumstances. Guys, you all know (or most of you do) that Wednesday I lost my very best friend in a tragic car accident. I've been coping with that loss, and other unrelated circumstances that have put me in a state of great despair. Now, as much as I wanted to leave this alone -- and likely I should be since my good friend QuantumFoam stepped in to act as the first real voice of reason here, but I am going to speak a few words:

Click to collapse



I'm really sorry to hear that Apex. My condolences 



Apex_Strider said:


> Nobody holds Meph's deficient and unscrupulous posts here or elsewhere to anyone else's stance on anything. The problem lies with *a kid who tries so very hard to be accepted*, and sees that most of the time he feels compelled to do so like a bratty, unrestrained immature epidemic. You and I are right with each other, boborone. Neither of us wants trouble or to have to succumb to playing the 'disciplinarian' anywhere. As far as Fastnole's post, all he wanted to do was wish a.cid a happy birthday. I feel you guys could have allowed him that, since he was being respectful and cordial with you all. Even further, you could have all ignored it altogether, and went on with business as usual. I'm certain without any more provocation, that would have been all you would have heard from him there.

Click to collapse



totally agree on that. Mephikun's behavior was not appropriate quite annoying. About fastnoles, lets just say he didn't make a nice introduction( see, telling people to gtfo and that they're being childish plus that he can post wherever he wants and nobody can stop him isn't a good introduction ). It's good enough to piss people off and make a really bad start ( nobody would said anything about him coming and saying happy birthday, it was just his manners)




Apex_Strider said:


> There are indeed many people who can conduct themselves in the manner fit to be considered 'adult' here and in Gli. Problem is, Meph isn't one of them. Again, I would urge you all to click on his profile, and add him to each of your 'ignored list(s)'. Meph is an online nuisance, and he always will be until he decides to grow up and take accountability for his actions. I don't see that happening any time soon at all.

Click to collapse



Happy to hear that Apex. Mind you, I'd like to stress once again that Gli and the Fraternity aren't rivals... just 2 groups of people hanging out in their places... we might not agree on certain topics, but that doesn't mean we are enemies.



tinky1 said:


> That's it. Let's just all shut up about serious stuff and talk noncence as usual!

Click to collapse



This.^ 
Let's all please refrain from such drama and other **** like that in the future :highfive:


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yeah man, this. When it comes to spoken word, Indians are some of the smartest people around. Honestly, I have no clue how Britain was able to colonize you guys.

Click to collapse



Well, that's because we are not united well... so the divide and conquer rule got applied very well.. that's how

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Well, its not that big of a problem actually  people speaking the same  language live together

Click to collapse



It was more a story of not how hard it is for Indians to learn all the languages, but more of how the elders don't want their native language to die out and for India to have a unified language.


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you Dexter, I appreciate your kind words, and I also thank you for being another voice of reason here. Glad we're good.

Now, for me -- back to holding back more breaking down. Private viewing is tomorrow, and the public is on Tuesday. Tonight, more drinking myself into oblivion...


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Did you people know there is a limit to how much information Earth can hold?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope never heard this one before...

Care to share please?:sly:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thank you Dexter, I appreciate your kind words, and I also thank you for being another voice of reason here. Glad we're good.
> 
> Now, for me -- back to holding back more breaking down. Private viewing is tomorrow, and the public is on Tuesday. Tonight, more drinking myself into oblivion...

Click to collapse



brother, i do hope you're okay. i mean, i know it's hard, but just hang in there ..

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thank you Dexter, I appreciate your kind words, and I also thank you for being another voice of reason here. Glad we're good.
> 
> Now, for me -- back to holding back more breaking down. Private viewing is tomorrow, and the public is on Tuesday. Tonight, more drinking myself into oblivion...

Click to collapse



You shouldn't hold it back...  let it out man, you'll feel better after you do....  albeit, maybe not much, but you'll feel better... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thank you Dexter, I appreciate your kind words, and I also thank you for being another voice of reason here. Glad we're good.
> 
> Now, for me -- back to holding back more breaking down. Private viewing is tomorrow, and the public is on Tuesday. Tonight, more drinking myself into oblivion...

Click to collapse



You'll be cool dude. Use this as a reason to get your bike and ride again.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> It was more a story of not how hard it is for Indians to learn all the languages, but more of how the elders don't want their native language to die out and for India to have a unified language.

Click to collapse



Well many has a big ego when it comes to their land language etc.. so there will be constant uphills to save our native language possessions etc..

And we have minority rules in constitution and reservation and what not... well its no good talking here.. I won't go into depths.. lets keep the good side of India here

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well many has a big ego when it comes to their land language etc.. so there will be constant uphills to save our native language possessions etc..
> 
> And we have minority rules in constitution and reservation and what not... well its no good talking here.. I won't go into depths.. lets keep the good side of India here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha I feel ya. Sometimes I think all the world sees is the bad side of Murica.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thank you Dexter, I appreciate your kind words, and I also thank you for being another voice of reason here. Glad we're good.
> 
> Now, for me -- back to holding back more breaking down. Private viewing is tomorrow, and the public is on Tuesday. Tonight, more drinking myself into oblivion...

Click to collapse



I have no experience in this.. but please don't get too much drink into your system.. hang out with a mutual friend I say.. talk about good old days.. I feel that will help..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex, drink is not an answer. It just makes you feel worse and makes you feel sorry for your ass. Trust me, we've lost a good friend too when I was about 18,and to make things worse, it was a suicide (hate and don't understand it). 
Stay sober and plough through it mate. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thank you Dexter, I appreciate your kind words, and I also thank you for being another voice of reason here. Glad we're good.
> 
> Now, for me -- back to holding back more breaking down. Private viewing is tomorrow, and the public is on Tuesday. Tonight, more drinking myself into oblivion...

Click to collapse



Go, be with friends and family. Do what needs to be done. You shouldn't be here sorting out this mess you should be mourning the loss of a friend and celebrating his life. I'm sure there are enough adults here to cope without you.

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope never heard this one before...
> 
> Care to share please?:sly:
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



http://m.smartplanet.com/blog/thinking-tech/what-is-the-worlds-data-storage-capacity/6256
Quick googling brought me this. Should give you more start points for the search. Quite interesting facts there. 
My favourite. All the data humanity stores atm is less than 1 percent of what human dna stores. Now it's easier to understand why people have trouble working out dna. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Did you people know there is a limit to how much information Earth can hold?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse










Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex, I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. 

Not taking about it does not help you cope with the reality of the loss. 

Cyber families are becoming ever so prevalent and as we all move closer by this method, serious cyberfriends are more of a reality.  

I hope the coping period is with some solace knowing we are here.


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34848711&postcount=66805


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> Yes and yes. My girlfriend lives in a town with a huge Indo/Paki population. Really cool people and awesome food.:good:

Click to collapse



Yes..Indian food is amazing..And mind you, i have had all kinds of food 







boborone said:


> Yeah man, this. When it comes to spoken word, Indians are some of the smartest people around. Honestly, I have no clue how Britain was able to colonize you guys.

Click to collapse



Yep..Our education system is also more advanced.We learn most of the things a year later than most European schools.What we study at 13 is being taught to English students at 16..Study stuff is hard here, which is kinda good but its more load for us tbh






boborone said:


> It was more a story of not how hard it is for Indians to learn all the languages, but more of how the elders don't want their native language to die out and for India to have a unified language.

Click to collapse



Yes, but India is becoming more modernized now.More and more people speaking English in day to day life..






Apex_Strider said:


> Thank you Dexter, I appreciate your kind words, and I also thank you for being another voice of reason here. Glad we're good.
> 
> Now, for me -- back to holding back more breaking down. Private viewing is tomorrow, and the public is on Tuesday. Tonight, more drinking myself into oblivion...

Click to collapse



Drinking isn't an answer to problems.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> http://m.smartplanet.com/blog/thinking-tech/what-is-the-worlds-data-storage-capacity/6256
> Quick googling brought me this. Should give you more start points for the search. Quite interesting facts there.
> My favourite. All the data humanity stores atm is less than 1 percent of what human dna stores. Now it's easier to understand why people have trouble working out dna.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Went through it... brain just exploded

:Thanks: but I feel its bit less of capacity.. it should have more than that... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34848711&postcount=66805

Click to collapse



LMAO!!! 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yes..Indian food is amazing..And mind you, i have had all kinds of food
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I watch TV from around the world.

http://ibnlive.in.com/livetv/
http://www.visatvs.in/

I can't believe how often you guys switch between native tongue and English. More than any I've found online. The Paki TV stations I've found some of the greatest commercials. The commercial will speak something like an Arglish (Arab and English). Funny as hell to listen to.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 30, 2012)

I posted this on the Mafia thread so you also get a copy of it:



M_T_M said:


> If I see any more confrontations or issues between both of you guys..Ima merge both threads for teh LULZ and to prove a point....that all of your bases are belong to me
> 
> Thanks for doing this Dexter...you've proven to be a smart Don

Click to collapse



Thanks Apex and I hope you get the strength needed during this difficult time


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex, stay strong! And I would not recommend drinking away your issues, it will only make them worse when you sober up.


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34848711&postcount=66805

Click to collapse





I posted once there long back.. told to leave and left.. dont want it to merge 
I'm pretty attached to here now..

I know it was just a joke.. but that was my first thought..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34848711&postcount=66805

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> I posted this on the Mafia thread so you also get a copy of it:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Apex and I hope you get the strength needed during this difficult time

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I watch TV from around the world.
> 
> http://ibnlive.in.com/livetv/
> http://www.visatvs.in/
> ...

Click to collapse



You should stop praising Indians lol.. I'm feeling quite good now!! 
JK..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You should stop praising Indians lol.. I'm feeling quite good now!!
> JK..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



That wasn't praise. Hell we do it here in Texas. Speak Spainglish. Spanish and English.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I posted this on the Mafia thread so you also get a copy of it:

Click to collapse





Seriously though, don't do it


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I posted this on the Mafia thread so you also get a copy of it:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Apex and I hope you get the strength needed during this difficult time

Click to collapse



Thank to all of you for the support. It's been helping me more than you all might know, and it's appreciated more than I can put into words. 

I actually have been doing quite well with not turning to the booze to soften the blow. And I was really just saying what I did earlier for my own recognizance, and to help me see it written, so that I wouldn't do as I normally would. Silly, I know, but trying whatever I can to see that's not the direction I really want to go with everything I'm dealing with. 

There is a large gathering of close friends tonight, but honestly I don't even have the urge to drink too much. I haven't since I heard the news Wednesday afternoon of what had happened. I think I may be making progress, and I assure all of you I'm aware that drowning sorrow in alcohol only magnifies the problem(s). 

Again, thank you all for the support. It is helping me greatly. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I watch TV from around the world.
> 
> http://ibnlive.in.com/livetv/
> http://www.visatvs.in/
> ...

Click to collapse



Hihi..thanks


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> That wasn't praise. Hell we do it here in Texas. Speak Spainglish. Spanish and English.

Click to collapse



I see you stopped huh? JK

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Bo, if you want to experience India, just come to London, we have Southall here  (londoners will get me). Shorter trip. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> That wasn't praise. Hell we do it here in Texas. Speak Spainglish. Spanish and English.

Click to collapse




Prawesome said:


> Hihi..thanks

Click to collapse



Prawesome.. read above quote
You miss understood him I guess..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> I watch TV from around the world.
> 
> http://ibnlive.in.com/livetv/
> http://www.visatvs.in/
> ...

Click to collapse



I never expected to find a thread on XDA about the spelling of laddoos and such.
OT rules.

BTW Kevin Smith rocks, and as I said, I've got his movies languishing in some corner of one of my HDDs, but no time to watch em.

Ya the bad side of the US is more often brought in the limelight compared to the good side.
I blame Fox news, the Bush administration and, recently, people like Michele Bachman and Todd Adkin. 

Apex, sorry for your loss.
I won't say getting drunk is a bad idea, but just be careful not to do anything stupid/dangerous if you do drink. 
Try not to repress your feelings, and try to remember the happier moments you had with your friend.
If you're not able to deal with life, spend some time here, but there's no need for you to get stressed over a few idiotic ramblings on our or Gli's thread. We're all adults, and we'll deal with it. 

And imo, India gets dragged back by our various languages and regions and religions and castes and ethnicities.
No nationalistic pride. But as Nitu said, this is not the place. *rant avoided* :angel:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Prawesome.. read above quote
> You miss understood him I guess..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep 







tinky1 said:


> Bo, if you want to experience India, just come to London, we have Southall here  (londoners will get me). Shorter trip.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing can imitate India 


Btw guys, its so active in here today that we made nearly 400 posts today


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Bo, if you want to experience India, just come to London, we have Southall here  (londoners will get me). Shorter trip.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Even though I'm not one... I know Indian population in south hall.. but that's not actual India mate.. but yes you can almost experience the same.. my sister used to live there.. now she lives in london


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## cascabel (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thank to all of you for the support. It's been helping me more than you all might know, and it's appreciated more than I can put into words.
> 
> I actually have been doing quite well with not turning to the booze to soften the blow. And I was really just saying what I did earlier for my own recognizance, and to help me see it written, so that I wouldn't do as I normally would. Silly, I know, but trying whatever I can to see that's not the direction I really want to go with everything I'm dealing with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



let us know if we can do anything. i truly wish the best for you. stay strong brother.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I never expected to find a thread on XDA about the spelling of laddoos and such.
> OT rules.
> 
> BTW Kevin Smith rocks, and as I said, I've got his movies languishing in some corner of one of my HDDs, but no time to watch em.
> ...

Click to collapse



Completely agree..with everything


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow. 2728 posts already. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I posted this on the Mafia thread so you also get a copy of it:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Apex and I hope you get the strength needed during this difficult time

Click to collapse



Dang.

Is that a bird?
Is it a plane?
Is that the guy who cried at BABBQ '12? (maybe)
No, it's SuperTroll!!! :laugh:


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hush hush... you aren't supposed to bring that up.. its like a jinx.. whenever its said the thread slows down lol..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Wow. 2728 posts already.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Hi there mate... why only peeps every now and then today? Too busy huh with making maps?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Tonight, more drinking myself into oblivion...

Click to collapse



It doesn't help been there


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Gawsh, im bored, anything to do?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Gawsh, im bored, anything to do?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



What movies do you leik?
If not movies, talk about how much you hate Justin Bieber. Or anything.
This is OT, after all.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> What movies do you leik?
> If not movies, talk about how much you hate Justin Bieber. Or anything.
> This is OT, after all.

Click to collapse



Hmm, I like comedy movies, like "The Dictator" and so on


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Crosspost from the Gli thread:

Hi Gli.
I have an offer you can't refuse. 
I say Gli and the frat get together and spam the M_T_M thread. 



M_T_M said:


> I triple banana muffin dare ya to dooooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!

Click to collapse



So muffins, are we up for it?


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah ... it's "Why the fsck have Google updated Ingress for the second time in one day?" time.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Yeah ... it's "Why the fsck have Google updated Ingress for the second time in one day?" time.

Click to collapse



Whats Google Ingress?


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Whats Google Ingress?

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Whats Google Ingress?

Click to collapse



Oh, man, not all the Ingress talk again. *facepalm*

Google has an augmented reality game called Ingress.
It's invite only.
It is also the only thing this thread persistently talks about other than the discipline issues.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Bo, if you want to experience India, just come to London, we have Southall here  (londoners will get me). Shorter trip.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I miss the variety of London, the food, the vivid colors in certain areas, the food, the mix of cultures, the food.....oh yes did I say THE FOOD...

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, Apex *is* here now, and again in unpleasant circumstances. Guys, you all know (or most of you do) that Wednesday I lost my very best friend in a tragic car accident. I've been coping with that loss, and other unrelated circumstances that have put me in a state of great despair. Now, as much as I wanted to leave this alone -- and likely I should be since my good friend QuantumFoam stepped in to act as the first real voice of reason here, but I am going to speak a few words:

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear about your loss 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Oh, man, not all the Ingress talk again. *facepalm*
> 
> Google has an augmented reality game called Ingress.
> It's invite only.
> It is also the only thing this thread persistently talks about other than the discipline issues.

Click to collapse



Aha, I havent heard about it.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Apex, sorry for your loss.
> I won't say getting drunk is a bad idea, but just be careful not to do anything stupid/dangerous if you do drink.
> Try not to repress your feelings, and try to remember the happier moments you had with your friend.
> If you're not able to deal with life, spend some time here, but there's no need for you to get stressed over a few idiotic ramblings on our or Gli's thread. We're all adults, and we'll deal with it.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'm trying to stay busy around the house. Trying to not sit in any one place for too long, and staying away from Facebook, as it's being/been flooded with posts regarding the tragedy. If I have a few drinks, that's all it'll be. I don't even enjoy getting drunk -- I'm too old for that crap nowadays. 



cascabel said:


> let us know if we can do anything. i truly wish the best for you. stay strong brother.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks cascabel. You're a good man. All of you here are. Thanks to you all for seeing me through this difficult time.



ronnie498 said:


> It doesn't help been there

Click to collapse



Agreed. I would normally do this sort of thing, but even when both my grandparents passed recently, I had no real desire. I think it helps trick my brain writing/thinking that I will wallow in booze to cope, but I never actually end up doing so.



odetoandroid said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I am too. He was such an awesome guy, and loved by everyone. Not a mean or hateful fiber in his being. Truly a tragedy that someone like him would be taken away like he was.



krushnam said:


> Oh, man, not all the Ingress talk again. *facepalm*
> 
> Google has an augmented reality game called Ingress.
> It's invite only.
> It is also the only thing this thread persistently talks about other than the discipline issues.

Click to collapse



Agreed. Moar Ingress, less digress.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> It doesn't help been there

Click to collapse



I'll bet. You guys should talk off site:good:


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Oh, man, not all the Ingress talk again. *facepalm*
> 
> Google has an augmented reality game called Ingress.
> It's invite only.
> It is also the only thing this thread persistently talks about other than the discipline issues.

Click to collapse



Mate.. this post shows that you didnt read most of posts on this thread 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Mate.. this post shows that you didnt read most of posts on this thread
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



I stopped reading when you lot started calling yourself muffins. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Mate.. this post shows that you dusnt read most of posts on this thread
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Ya I have finals...
In the last week, I've checked this thread thrice, and actively posted once (right now).
It's added 150 pages in the time that I've been away.
Bit hard to keep up on so much....

So what else are we talking about?
It'll be a relief to get away from the Ingress talk. *phew*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I stopped reading when you lot started calling yourself muffins.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You skipped my replies in previous pages.. y u no read it

U no like muffins? I love eating muffins... 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




krushnam said:


> Ya I have finals...
> In the last week, I've checked this thread thrice, and actively posted once (right now).
> It's added 150 pages in the time that I've been away.
> Bit hard to keep up on so much....
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you had a bad timing then.. only popping up when ingress talk was going on...

I too have engg exams going on
I'm still here though

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I stopped reading when you lot started calling yourself muffins.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You don't like muffins?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You don't like muffins?

Click to collapse



You tell him boss

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You skipped my replies in previous pages.. y u no read it
> 
> U no like muffins? I love eating muffins...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hah Engineering finals are supposed to be easier...
Don't your paper submissions count a lot towards your grade?
I have final year MBBS exams... finished theory, practs on monday....
Studies start tomorrow. 
Best of luck. :good:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You don't like muffins?

Click to collapse



Now she has some nice muffins, oh and the buns aren't bad either

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You tell him boss
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

We should post recepts for muffins, just kidding, but I have nothing to do, maybe I should make a new youtube video for my channel?


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Somehow, this chick creeps me out. And not because of the licking.

Edit:

It's the eyes... they're DEAD!!!!! 

IS SHE A ZOMBIE??!!???

Also, her arm looks more like a chicken wing from the angle the pic was taken.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Yay.. now I have more reasons to love muffins... 

Wish I could get some though

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




krushnam said:


> Hah Engineering finals are supposed to be easier...
> Don't your paper submissions count a lot towards your grade?
> I have final year MBBS exams... finished theory, practs on monday....
> Studies start tomorrow.
> Best of luck. :good:

Click to collapse



Whoever told you that my friend.. they were miss leading you...

We are supposed to read so much in so less time.. dang I can't express it...

Its like trying to read encyclopedia within an hour! Now that gave some image I hope... we don't get any grade in India for any assignment submission 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




krushnam said:


> Somehow, this chick creeps me out. And not because of the licking.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This above words are tabbooed here for time being.. lets talk cheerful thing..

Which actress is hottest and cutest do you think?

I say Emma Watson..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tomorow I think im going to become a Recognized Contributor , I really want to become one.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Bro, you're turning this into muff-in porn. Ya need to move the kiddies outta here first...


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Tomorow I think im going to become a Recognized Contributor , I really want to become one.

Click to collapse



Good luck  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Tomorow I think im going to become a Recognized Contributor , I really want to become one.

Click to collapse



Cool man.. Congrats... I wished to become too... but got rejected due to my account being a young one
Have to wait till april
Well, just some more days.. not that bad I guess..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Tomorow I think im going to become a Recognized Contributor , I really want to become one.

Click to collapse



Good luck to you, if you're shooting for that. I have until February before I'm eligible. They changed the criteria only a week or two before I would have been eligible under the old 6 month membership minimum. At any rate, I'll pull for you -not that I have much say.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I miss the variety of London, the food, the vivid colors in certain areas, the food, the mix of cultures, the food.....oh yes did I say THE FOOD...
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



London is quite different from everywhere else. A bit too busy for my liking though, but I spent first 18 years of my life in a 700k city (capital), so that might explain it. 







Deadly. said:


> You skipped my replies in previous pages.. y u no read it
> 
> U no like muffins? I love eating muffins...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




Sorry, missed them, didn't ignore on purpose, honestly. 






Apex_Strider said:


> You don't like muffins?

Click to collapse



I told you, my dirty mind associates muffin with something else. So when someone says "Sent from my muffin...." I get the wrong ideas 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Bro, you're turning this into muff-in porn. Ya need to move the kiddies outta here first...

Click to collapse



It's all in good taste (pun intended).


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's all in good taste (pun intended).

Click to collapse







 got it :good:


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Sorry, missed them, didn't ignore on purpose, honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No need of sorry mate.. I was just kidding.. I don't mind at all..

I know what you meant sent from my muffin... when I first read the criteria I got sane thoughts!! That's why my sign is what it is

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



I love those big round muffs-in,
So edible...
Hmmm must not pap...

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I told you, my dirty mind associates muffin with something else. So when someone says "Sent from my muffin...." I get the wrong ideas
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya me too.
I get reminded of this scene in Mean Girls where a guy asks Lindsay Lohan if he can 'butter her muffin'.

Oooohh Lindsay Lohan!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

We should start a muffin bakery


Sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ya me too.
> I get reminded of this scene in Mean Girls where a guy asks Lindsay Lohan if he can 'butter her muffin'.
> 
> Oooohh Lindsay Lohan!!!

Click to collapse



:Thanks: that was a good reminder..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ya me too.
> I get reminded of this scene in Mean Girls where a guy asks Lindsay Lohan if he can 'butter her muffin'.
> 
> Oooohh Lindsay Lohan!!!

Click to collapse



I'd butter those muffins with 3 hands

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ya me too.
> I get reminded of this scene in Mean Girls where a guy asks Lindsay Lohan if he can 'butter her muffin'.
> 
> Oooohh Lindsay Lohan!!!

Click to collapse



She looked her best at that stage, she's gone down hill since those days.

“Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> London is quite different from everywhere else. A bit too busy for my liking though, but I spent first 18 years of my life in a 700k city (capital), so that might explain it.

Click to collapse



 hahaha Vermont is just a little over 14k w/ an average of 70 people per k!!


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> She looked her best at that stage, she's gone down hill since those days.
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



Yup... that's why you should treasure that pic if you know what I mean

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> hahaha Vermont is just a little over 14k w/ an average of 70 people per k!!

Click to collapse



Lol,
I live in a country with 90million people,
Grew up in a city same size as hongkong with 1.8million people


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'd butter those muffins with 3 hands
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



3 hands? U have an extra hand instead of leg 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> She looked her best at that stage, she's gone down hill since those days.
> 
> “Microsoft is not the answer. Microsoft is the question. NO is the answer.” – Erik Naggum

Click to collapse



But you got to admit that those muffins are purty darn fine

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with whoever posted Alyson Hannigan. 






Hawt.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> 3 hands? U have an extra hand instead of leg
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



I could go for 4 if a nuclear meltdown occurs



this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I agree with whoever posted Allyson Hannigan.
> 
> Hawt.

Click to collapse



That'll have been me then


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> But you got to admit that those muffins are purty darn fine
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Oh yes.... don't think butter is the best choice for them though.. maybe squirty cream and chocolate but not butter

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I agree with whoever posted Allyson Hannigan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont make me go to a 3rd party website filled with ads and spyware just to satisfy my needs!

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I agree with whoever posted Allyson Hannigan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wait... what??? Now what are we talkin bout


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Oh yes.... don't think butter is the best choice for them though.. maybe squirty cream and chocolate but not butter
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Hmm,
Maybe a little bacon too


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> But you got to admit that those muffins are purty darn fine
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Yup.
Those muffins.... much better than these ones.

It's what happens when muffins are kept in the open for too long.
They go stale. 
Still VERY edible, though.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> wait... what??? Now what are we talkin bout

Click to collapse



Muffins,
Huge, round, postruded, yummy, tasty, scrumptuous muffins

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> wait... what??? Now what are we talkin bout

Click to collapse



Allyson hannigon it is..

Did I spell that correctly

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> That'll have been me then

Click to collapse



Ok, now this is the first time I've truly missed the thanks button. These pics are just sooooo wrong on a heap of levels. I bet she's more like the band geek than she would admit. It's in her eyes, can anyone see it or is it just me, they just scream naughty

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Muffins,
> Huge, round, postruded, yummy, tasty, scrumptuous muffins
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



+1
I approve this post.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Oh yes.... don't think butter is the best choice for them though.. maybe squirty cream and chocolate but not butter
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Why did you have to mix squirty cream and chocolate in one sentence? My imagination just took a lift to the dirtiest level of it's basement. I didn't even know it existed. Yuk. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok, now this is the first time I've truly missed the thanks button. These pics are just sooooo wrong on a heap of levels. I bet she's more like the band geek than she would admit. It's in her eyes, can anyone see it or is it just me, they just scream naughty
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



All my eyes can see is muffins,
Big yummy muffins

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why did you have to mix squirty cream and chocolate in one sentence? My imagination just took a lift to the dirtiest level of it's basement. I didn't even know it existed. Yuk.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think he just succeeded in doing what he'd intended.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Why did you have to mix squirty cream and chocolate in one sentence? My imagination just took a lift to the dirtiest level of it's basement. I didn't even know it existed. Yuk.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should feel very gooood..

Since you are the one who started this /other side of muffin/


Ermhaghand thanks.JPEG 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> All my eyes can see is muffins,
> Big yummy muffins
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



All I can see its Alison on a bed, oh maybe I shouldn't admit to seeing that film

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's a flashback... queen of the TV muffin toppers...






Probably not even enough peeps here to remember what this gal did to a young generation

God bless Genie


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Also, Elisha Cuthbert. If she's not been mentioned yet.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You should feel very gooood..
> 
> Since you are the one who started this /other side of muffin/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me likey the dark side of teh muffin

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Here's a flashback... queen of the TV muffin toppers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, yeah. I *dream* of her. :laugh:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Here's a flashback... queen of the TV muffin toppers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember making wishes that come to fruition because of her

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Here's a flashback... queen of the TV muffin toppers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy kabooze!
Doz muffins are lower than the common denominator


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Also, Elisha Cuthbert. If she's not been mentioned yet.

Click to collapse



Yup... she is one of the elite muffins out there.. or goddess of muffins..

 What about the girl next door movie actress? I forgot her nane

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Me likey the dark side of teh muffin
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



More like the soft, squishy, juggly side... *eyes now glazed over*

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Yup... she is one of the elite muffins out there.. or goddess of muffins..
> 
> Isn't she in girl next door movie?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That. Movie.

EPIC chick.
Epic flick.
Epic story.
Epic soundtrack.

Did I mention EPIC chick??!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> More like the soft, squishy, juggly side... *eyes now glazed over*

Click to collapse



I like jelly muffins too terkyou very merch

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup... she is one of the elite muffins out there.. or goddess of muffins..
> 
> What about the girl next door movie actress? I forgot her nane
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Im gonna buy a new smartphone this christmas, which one should I buy.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Just be careful now not to step over the trouble line gents. Just a wake up call, as minds are a bit foggy atm 


Jugg1es....... *in disapproving mum's voice*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im gonna buy a new smartphone this christmas, which one should I buy.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Y u no post jelly muffins?

Get the s3 anything but nexus 4

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> More like the soft, squishy, juggly side... *eyes now glazed over*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Apex_Strider said:


> Indeed.

Click to collapse



Epic movie is epic

That pic went into my sdcard and won't go away anytime soon 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Y u no post jelly muffins?
> 
> Get the s3 anything but nexus 4
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Ahem.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im gonna buy a new smartphone this christmas, which one should I buy.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Either one of these:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Just be careful now not to step over the trouble line gents. Just a wake up call, as minds are a bit foggy atm
> 
> 
> Jugg1es....... *in disapproving mum's voice*
> ...

Click to collapse



"Yes mother" said in sheepish voice with glazed muffiny eyes

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Just be careful now not to step over the trouble line gents. Just a wake up call, as minds are a bit foggy atm
> 
> 
> Jugg1es....... *in disapproving mum's voice*
> ...

Click to collapse



Google SafeSearch is on Moderate. 

We're not stupid enough to court the banhammer.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Awesome signature you have jugg1es


Sent from my muffin


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Lmao. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpG-NCDZF0Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im gonna buy a new smartphone this christmas, which one should I buy.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



S3 or GNote 2...

Or you could wait like I am.. for a good Krait Pro or Cortex A15 phone...


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> S3 or GNote 2...
> 
> Or you could wait like I am.. for a good Krait Pro or Cortex A15 phone...

Click to collapse



S3 was is a bit underwhelming tbh. Wife has it. Note2 would be a better choice Imho. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> S3 or GNote 2...
> 
> Or you could wait like I am.. for a good Krait Pro or Cortex A15 phone...

Click to collapse



Yup, I want a phone with alot roms. Maybe Xperia S or Galaxy Nexus, their cheap in Sweden.
What do you think, should I buy Gnexus, Galaxy Nexus or something else?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpG-NCDZF0Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow, das ist so awesome... nicht.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> S3 was is a bit underwhelming tbh. Wife has it. Note2 would be a better choice Imho.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



note 2 is too big IMHO like jelly muffins

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Either one of these:

Click to collapse



Wow.. so many choices you got there

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Wow.. so many choices you got there
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



You get them in red too 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Yup, I want a phone with alot roms. Maybe Xperia S or Galaxy Nexus, their cheap in Sweden.
> What do you think, should I buy Gnexus, Galaxy Nexus or something else?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus....
AFAIK, the Xperia dev scene is totally dominated by some cabal that releases all the roms.
Nexus will always have more variety and longevity...
But no microSD slot. My deal breaker.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Wow.. so many choices you got there
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



darn the imitation s3 is so close to detail with the real s3







this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> note 2 is too big IMHO like jelly muffins
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Ya it's a BAMF, but it's also badass.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Galaxy Nexus....
> AFAIK, the Xperia dev scene is totally dominated by some cabal that releases all the roms.
> Nexus will always have more variety and longevity...
> But no microSD slot. My deal breaker.

Click to collapse



try the one x,
it's cheaper than the s3 but just as powerful with lots of development

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You get them in red too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Says the one who has nexus though..

Btb.. nice video back then..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Galaxy Nexus....
> AFAIK, the Xperia dev scene is totally dominated by some cabal that releases all the roms.
> Nexus will always have more variety and longevity...
> But no microSD slot. My deal breaker.

Click to collapse



The thing about sdcard is not a issue, so Ill buy a Gnexus

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You get them in red too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The red is all glittery on the face, but not the back plate. Too 'teenage girlie' for my liking. I don't need sparkles on my phone.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> darn the imitation s3 is so close to detail with the real s3
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The left one is so close imitation to right right?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Never a Xperia device again...

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> The left one is so close imitation to right right?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Other way around - the one on the right is the bogus SGSIII.

Edit: I just re-read that.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> try the one x,
> it's cheaper than the s3 but just as powerful with lots of development
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Ohh yeah, how can we forget the One X....
Great phone...
Hate Sense, though...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Other way around - the one on the right is the bogus SGSIII.

Click to collapse



youarewiseyoungone

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------




krushnam said:


> Ohh yeah, how can we forget the One X....
> Great phone...
> Hate Sense, though...

Click to collapse



for people like us?
sense it optional,
custom roms removes it so easily


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Never a Xperia device again...
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Why?
That gang thing or Sony issues?
Coz ppl are all praise for Sony these days....


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Never a Xperia device again...
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



thing's i'll never buy,
Sony device,
LG device,
Apple products,

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> youarewiseyoungone
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That's why I say it's a nice phone


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

im darn hungry and it's 4am here,

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> thing's i'll never buy,
> Sony device,
> LG device,
> Apple products,
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony always lie with their updates, thank god that XDA exists

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> thing's i'll never buy,
> Sony device,
> LG device,
> Apple products,
> ...

Click to collapse



It's Moto and LG in my case...

Moto for their crappy service and not unlocking the bootloaders,
and LG coz of their service and build quality.

Some ppl say Samsung's build quality is a bit bad too...

HTC is unbeatable that way. And Nokia.
F****n unbreakable phones...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Awesome signature you have jugg1es
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I'm running out of sigs, gonna have to search out some more

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Other way around - the one on the right is the bogus SGSIII.
> 
> Edit: I just re-read that.

Click to collapse



I know

I was just saying how good the imitation was by saying it might look like Samsung is copying them

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Sony always lie with their updates, thank god that XDA exists
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



exactly,
their hardware is ok and they have good displays,
but i just don't like how they run thier game in the business world,

samsung is eating em all up,
from TV's to entertainment devices,
they are cornered

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> thing's i'll never buy,
> Apple device,
> Apple device,
> Apple products, & Sony LG products
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> exactly,
> their hardware is ok and they have good displays,
> but i just don't like how they run thier game in the business world,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony was good before they created smartphones, now they sucks. I have both Xperia Ray and X8 and both of them sucks.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> It's Moto and LG in my case...
> 
> Moto for their crappy service and not unlocking the bootloaders,
> and LG coz of their service and build quality.
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC is great, they just don't have a service center here in our city,
i think they only have 1 service center in the country

nokia is losing on the software side, but on the hardware side it's on par with android,
apple can suck thier bawls


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Sony was good before they created smartphones, now they sucks. I have both Xperia Ray and X8 and both of them sucks.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I bet you didn't use galaxy y it y duos. Then... I would gladly switch with x8

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I bet you didn't use galaxy y it y duos. Then... I would gladly switch with x8
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



we have a crappy device,
and we are stuck with it atm,
what could be worse?

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I bet you didn't use galaxy y it y duos. Then... I would gladly switch with x8
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



X8 wasnt good, it used eclair only, but thankfully we had Doixanh and Naa.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> HTC is great, they just don't have a service center here in our city,
> i think they only have 1 service center in the country
> 
> nokia is losing on the software side, but on the hardware side it's on par with android,
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the sad thing, IMO.
The good guys are losing.

BTW anyone check out the Jolla Sailboat previews? Looking good...
I hate Stephen Elop and Microsoft...
The ba*tards gutted Nokia.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> That's the sad thing, IMO.
> The good guys are losing.
> 
> BTW anyone check out the Jolla Sailboat previews? Looking good...
> ...

Click to collapse



i love windows phones though,
it's just the app environment is not as huge as android but it is expanding,
WP is a good mobile phone software IMHO,
still better than iOS

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i love windows phones though,
> it's just the app environment is not as huge as android but it is expanding,
> WP is a good mobile phone software IMHO,
> still better than iOS
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya it looks more tempting as each day passes.
Especially the Nokia Lumia 820 and 920...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

I was planning to buy a Windows Phone instead of Ray, good that I didnt do it.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I was planning to buy a Windows Phone instead of Ray, good that I didnt do it.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



imma buy one after i have an s3,
im thinking of the lumia 820 it's cheap here,

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I was planning to buy a Windows Phone instead of Ray, good that I didnt do it.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Eh.... glad? Why?

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> imma buy one after i have an s3,
> im thinking of the lumia 820 it's cheap here,
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Ya 820 is AMOLED and has a microsd slot... I leik.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The red is all glittery on the face, but not the back plate. Too 'teenage girlie' for my liking. I don't need sparkles on my phone.

Click to collapse



Ha, I see what you did there. 
And what's wrong with N4 apart from lack of availability? Launch problems (with the phone, not sales, which suck) are not worse than with any other phone tbh. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> imma buy one after i have an s3,
> im thinking of the lumia 820 it's cheap here,
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Then you are gonna donate s3 to me.. right bro? :silly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Ha, I see what you did there.
> And what's wrong with N4 apart from lack of availability? Launch problems (with the phone, not sales, which suck) are not worse than with any other phone tbh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know how to sum things up don't ya

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll get a note II during the next weeks. Can't wait 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

S3 nexus4 note2.. so many talks.. me totally jelly jelly 

I want one too
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ha, I see what you did there.
> And what's wrong with N4 apart from lack of availability? Launch problems (with the phone, not sales, which suck) are not worse than with any other phone tbh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Reasons I dislike the Nexus 4:
LG.
16 GB.
LG.
Glass back plate.
LG.
Closed source.

Did I mention LG?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ha, I see what you did there.
> And what's wrong with N4 apart from lack of availability? Launch problems (with the phone, not sales, which suck) are not worse than with any other phone tbh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tiny fall or dent breaks the glass easily

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------




krushnam said:


> Reasons I dislike the Nexus 4:
> LG.
> 16 GB.
> LG.
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot,
El Jee


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Then you are gonna donate s3 to me.. right bro? :silly:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> ...

Click to collapse



After you finish college bro you can have a s3 per month with your job,


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Tiny fall or dent breaks the glass easily
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry about that.
Also the price (outside the US) (which is basically set by El Jee)


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Reasons I dislike the Nexus 4:
> LG.
> 16 GB.
> LG.
> ...

Click to collapse



1 negative for me so far - crappy cpu management that results in crappy battery life. Fixable with updates or custom stuff. Glass back? Well, I do have insurance. 

Now, I paid £179 + £240 for the contract. I get free TV with it worth £400 which I can sell. For that money to stay contract free and have high end phone with the best soc on the market and a superb screen (16GB is enough for me) I'm laughing. In a years time, i resell it, add a bit of money saved by not going into expensive lengthy contract and get N5 (or whatever it is). I can live with a bit of rattle for that (not that it bothers me). 
Even the full PS price of £279 is worth it. GS3 retails for minimum of £389 atm, and if you are OK with 16GB (which I am) and don't use spare batteries (which I don't) N4 is a clear winner. 

Who's got the last laugh? 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Sorry about that.
> Also the price (outside the US) (which is basically set by El Jee)

Click to collapse



We have a $50 gap for the nexus 4 price from the US

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You don't like muffins?

Click to collapse



I prefer scones. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I prefer scones.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



You has give muffins a sads

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> We have a $50 gap for the nexus 4 price from the US
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Guys.. mtm moved our posts

All maps got moved to appropriate thread

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> I prefer scones.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



I would have guessed sausages. *suggestive eye movements* *douchebag smile*

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Guys.. mtm moved our posts
> 
> All maps got moved to appropriate thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maps?
Didn't get it...


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Allan. How did your presentation go?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




krushnam said:


> I would have guessed sausages. *suggestive eye movements* *douchebag smile*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its coded.. try reverse as in esrever..

I was talking about .99999999 posts in mtm thread..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey Allan. How did your presentation go?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Neutral,
The commitee wanted a more detailed approach on the statement of cash flows,
So we had to rewrite the whole financial plan from scratch

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Neutral,
> The commitee wanted a more detailed approach on the statement of cash flows,
> So we had to rewrite the whole financial plan from scratch
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Aawww... that shucks...

Night night everyone.. 2 am here..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Damn s##t, now I will never get a .me domain.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey Allan. How did your presentation go?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw.
Posted.
You should go reply to his thread. It's good he's particular about all this irrelevant stuff. 

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Damn s##t, now I will never get a .me domain.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



All taken?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

I am back..

Also...devstaff, I am pathetically disappointed with you  just when all the talk here started getting interesting, you killed it


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am back..
> 
> Also...devstaff, I am pathetically disappointed with you  just when all the talk here started getting interesting, you killed it

Click to collapse



I miss the hot muffin talk.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I saw.
> Posted.
> You should go reply to his thread. It's good he's particular about all this irrelevant stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, gandi did a giveaway on .me domains, but when I tried to register it they tried to make me purchase it for 19€ because im outside US. They allowed registrations of the free .me domain in Sweden before.

But now their offer expired.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I miss the hot muffin talk.

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am back..
> 
> Also...devstaff, I am pathetically disappointed with you  just when all the talk here started getting interesting, you killed it

Click to collapse



We could start over,
More muffins,
Big sqishy round postruded huge pink jiggly muffins

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am back..
> 
> Also...devstaff, I am pathetically disappointed with you  just when all the talk here started getting interesting, you killed it

Click to collapse



What? If I did, then sorry.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



No image seen.
Repost.






HAWT.

Now i can see yours too. But shes so hot, I'm keepin both.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> What? If I did, then sorry.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Yer welkerm

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse










> 403 Forbidden
> 
> nginx/0.8.55

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Quick,
Let's all pretend to post ponies

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I miss the hot muffin talk.

Click to collapse



Me too 







deathnotice01 said:


> We could start over,
> More muffins,
> Big sqishy round postruded huge pink jiggly muffins
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Letsss post all the mufffffinnssss :silly:






devstaff said:


> What? If I did, then sorry.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse





You destroyed the discussion 
Just kidding mate 




deathnotice01 said:


> Quick,
> Let's all pretend to post ponies
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



No.jpg Spiderman memes are better

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



The pic does work  counter fail..XD


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## ppero196 (Nov 30, 2012)

Now let's post pics of hot muffinettes (see what I did there?)


Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


>

Click to collapse



Thats a boy pony,
You can see it

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thats a boy pony,
> You can see it
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



I know.
He's a bit vain too.
Like a certain mod we all know.


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

23 year old (lowest I would go) Hayden Panettiere.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Now let's post pics of hot muffinettes (see what I did there?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse








Sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


>

Click to collapse



We don't ride horses, sorry..
#Seewhatididthere


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thats a boy pony,
> You can see it
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Crosspost from Gli to compensate.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

This thread is back on topic 

I just remembered something...We have 11yr old girls in here 

HidddeeeeEeevvverrryttthhiiinngg


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> This thread is back on topic
> 
> I just remembered something...We have 11yr old girls in here
> 
> HidddeeeeEeevvverrryttthhiiinngg

Click to collapse



Who?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Who?

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken, optimuslove maybe?

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, optimuslove maybe?
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Awww man!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Another picture:





Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Claire Coffee






I think I could use some caffeine...


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't have coffee now.
Coz I'm going to sleep soon.
G'nite frat!
It was fun talking muffins with y'all.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I can't have coffee now.
> Coz I'm going to sleep soon.
> G'nite frat!
> It was fun talking muffins with y'all.

Click to collapse



Not me either, Its kinda late here too.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Big Bang Theory's Kaley Cuoco


----------



## InfinityFTW (Nov 30, 2012)

Helene Rask from Norway


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

One last post:

TIL that Unicorns EXIST

Stop whatever you're doing.
Now, go to this link- http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2012/11/north-korea-says-they-unearthed-unicorn-lair/59483/
​


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Big Bang Theory's Kaley Cuoco

Click to collapse



That's another that gets a big:thumbup: from me

Btw there's a thread for all these you do realize.

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's another that gets a big:thumbup: from me
> 
> Btw there's a thread for all these you do realize.
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



I do remember seeing one before....But that's about it ..never posted in it.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's another that gets a big:thumbup: from me
> 
> Btw there's a thread for all these you do realize.
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Whair?
Point the way, good sir!


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Good night muffins and sirs. I'm now a brother, right?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's another that gets a big:thumbup: from me
> 
> Btw there's a thread for all these you do realize.
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know there's a thread dedicated to the female hotness. But, this is a frat house -- what else would you expect?  :silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Good night muffins and sirs. I'm now a brother, right?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Ask apex


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ask apex

Click to collapse



He'll respond

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey I think we should stop these muffin pics...
Soon kids will come here...

I hope they won't go through all previous pages though

So lets change topic.. like right nao!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey I think we should stop these muffin pics...
> Soon kids will come here...
> 
> I hope they won't go through all previous pages though
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a wittle kiddy, for real.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

2913 posts. Sorry Deadly. I've been busy.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> He'll respond
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



You, and those who pledged to this fraternity on November 16th will become Official Charter Members come 12:01 p.m. CST (my time zone, no other reason), so by the time you wake up, young Odie, you will see your name under the Member's List. Might I be the first to congratulate you. 

Also, the 'tasks' have been put on hold due to my current situation, and with all I'm dealing with at the moment. Normally, I would have had those pledges on their last day as a pledge to complete the task(s), but in light of recent events, I'm forgoing this.

Welcome aboard, officially.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm a wittle kiddy, for real.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Yuh sure do behave like it.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Whair?
> Point the way, good sir!

Click to collapse



That's what the search button its for

Ahhhhh, but then you would need to know what the search critera is wouldn't you 

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 2913 posts. Sorry Deadly. I've been busy.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Apology accepted... now get to work bro...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> I'm a wittle kiddy, for real.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Oh well its too late now

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## ppero196 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Apology accepted... now get to work bro...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> ...

Click to collapse



maps, maps, and more maps.
Hey, here's a joke.



Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Yuh sure do behave like it.

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Apology accepted... now get to work bro...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> ...

Click to collapse



You scarred me for life 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> maps, maps, and more maps.
> Hey, here's a joke.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a thread for  ^^^^^^ 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You, and those who pledged to this fraternity on November 16th will become Official Charter Members come 12:01 p.m. CST (my time zone, no other reason), so by the time you wake up, young Odie, you will see your name under the Member's List. Might I be the first to congratulate you.
> 
> Also, the 'tasks' have been put on hold due to my current situation, and with all I'm dealing with at the moment. Normally, I would have had those pledges on their last day as a pledge to complete the task(s), but in light of recent events, I'm forgoing this.
> 
> Welcome aboard, officially.

Click to collapse



Thanks. 12PM CST has already passed. Does that mean I'm a member? Take your time with the task, your situation is more important.

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> There is a thread for  ^^^^^^
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Do you want me to maps or not?!
Make up your freakin' mind.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Another hot muffin:






Sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Another hot muffin:
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I thought we had this conversation...  bro its high time now.. we have kid amongst us!!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I thought we had this conversation...  bro its high time now.. we have kid amongst us!!
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I thought we had this conversation...  bro its high time now.. we have kid amongst us!!
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Like me! I find that disgusting! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Do you want me to maps or not?!
> Make up your freakin' mind.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Well, I was just reminding you
I didn't say I had a problem with it

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Thanks. 12PM CST has already passed. Does that mean I'm a member? Take your time with the task, your situation is more important.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I meant *a.m.* -- as you can see, I'm still not fully functioning right now...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, I was just reminding you
> I didn't say I had a problem with it
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I've already posted that joke there. Along with he milk-making bees.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Like me! I find that disgusting!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Oh really nao? Idontbelieveyou.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Oh really nao? Idontbelieveyou.jpg
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Oh, you think I'm perverted, do you? Believe it or not, my favorite number isn't 8008135.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry, I meant *a.m.* -- as you can see, I'm still not fully functioning right now...

Click to collapse



So I got excited for no reason ? Anyways, now I'm really of to bed. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

@Deadly, please remove the "joke" from the quoted post above. Thank you.

@Josepho, you're free to post in here, but not that sort of thing. Next time it will be reported, if it hasn't been already. Thank you also.


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Oops.. OK.jpg
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

@apex.. sorry... I edited it.. is that one you meant?

Seems we got 6 new members coming up... yay!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @Deadly, please remove the "joke" from the quoted post above. Thank you.
> 
> @Josepho, you're free to post in here, but not that sort of thing. Next time it will be reported, if it hasn't been already. Thank you also.

Click to collapse



Whoops. Sorry. I'll delete it. Which post was it?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @Deadly, please remove the "joke" from the quoted post above. Thank you.
> 
> @Josepho, you're free to post in here, but not that sort of thing. Next time it will be reported, if it hasn't been already. Thank you also.

Click to collapse



LOL...I've deleted said tasteless joke and was about to ban a fool right now. Thanks for stepping up mate


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

So anything new we can discuss?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Whoops. Sorry. I'll delete it. Which post was it?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I believe it was the tasteless joke about cancer

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOL...I've deleted said tasteless joke and was about to ban a fool right now. Thanks for stepping up mate

Click to collapse




It's from an anti-joke app! I didn't think it was that bad!

Sent from my Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I believe it was the tasteless joke about cancer
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Hey, it wasn't my joke.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @apex.. sorry... I edited it.. is that one you meant?
> 
> Seems we got 6 new members coming up... yay!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries, just don't want that type of thing in the House. And yes, 6 newbies get to shed their muffins at midnight. I'm a little sad to see their muffiness go. 

We need moar muffins... 



Josepho1997 said:


> Whoops. Sorry. I'll delete it. Which post was it?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



The Christmas one. It looks like you already took care of it. Thanks...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @Deadly, please remove the "joke" from the quoted post above. Thank you.
> 
> @Josepho, you're free to post in here, but not that sort of thing. Next time it will be reported, if it hasn't been already. Thank you also.

Click to collapse



Thanks

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LOL...I've deleted said tasteless joke and was about to ban a fool right now. Thanks for stepping up mate

Click to collapse



Uummm.. sorry to both of you.. I didn't know it was that bad... I was jk..

Sorry Joseph if you felt bad..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No worries, just don't want that type of thing in the House. And yes, 6 newbies get to shed their muffins at midnight. I'm a little sad to see their muffiness go.
> 
> We need moar muffins...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually M_T_M got to it before me. Sorry about that.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Problem solved, M_T_M's banhammer sheathed. Now, back to whatever it was we were discussing...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> It's from an anti-joke app! I didn't think it was that bad!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, fair enough didn't actually see who posted it  be honest but was thinking about how to approach it without apearing to rant.


“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Aah OK.  You meant the quoted text in my post.. I thought idontbelieveyou.jpg post of mine... I got confused... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok, fair enough didn't actually see who posted it  be honest but was thinking about how to approach it without apearing to rant.
> 
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Well I didn't know I couldn't post it as even had posted some anti-jokes in the joke thread. And I've seen people post porn more than once and tbh I don't really appreciate it. Sorry if I offended anyone.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Problem solved, M_T_M's banhammer sheathed. Now, back to whatever it was we were discussing...

Click to collapse



↑ ↑ ↑ ↑ ↑
This. 

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

We should really discuss something else now, like phones or anything else. Anybody that got a good subject to discuss?


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly, it's 3.30, man.
I think we should go to sleep now.
For realz.

Gnite ppl.
ZZZZZ


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

2953 posts. I shall claim the 3000th post!

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Well I didn't know I couldn't post it as even had posted some anti-jokes in the joke thread. And I've seen people post porn more than once and tbh I don't really appreciate it. Sorry if I offended anyone.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Well, that's the point. It could have offended many here, even ones that simply lurk about through these pages. It's not the kind of thing I (we) wish to include in the Fraternity. You might take a moment and read the 3rd post of this thread -- I spent quite a long time in association with QuantumFoam to write up our fundamental ideals, structure, ethics, conduct, etc.

Now, who's up for some tennis?







Last one from me. After all, it's a *frat house* -- hot chick pics are allowed, even if it's co-ed, and so long as they are not offensive or obscene. Amirite?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Deadly, it's 3.30, man.
> I think we should go to sleep now.
> For realz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I guess I must agree with you.. but what's with size 6 and all!!! It would look awful in site mode.. edit it lol

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

But, feel free to discuss anything. I'm going to step away for a few. I trust everyone will be on their best behavior! :cyclops:


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> But, feel free to discuss anything. I'm going to step away for a few. I trust everyone will be on their best behavior! :cyclops:

Click to collapse



You don't have to worry about it... take care man.. night night all 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Nov 30, 2012)

http://totalfratmove.com/1039950?ut...tm_campaign=boobs-as-used-for-fraternity-rush


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well I guess I must agree with you.. but what's with size 6 and all!!! It would look awful in site mode.. edit it lol
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Looks pretty good from my end. :silly:


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://totalfratmove.com/1039950?ut...tm_campaign=boobs-as-used-for-fraternity-rush

Click to collapse



Lol... this is stretching to its limit I feel

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Looks pretty good from my end. :silly:

Click to collapse



:thanks:
Size 7 is not that big I guess... but if it was anything like HTML  it would have been

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm up..  what's up guys?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm up..  what's up guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Im fine, im working on my website for my hosting company.


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm up..  what's up guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Good Morning Sir - Evening here with this Muffin


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm up..  what's up guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



What can I say? There has been lots going on!!

Uummm... blanket?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

boborone said:


> http://totalfratmove.com/1039950?ut...tm_campaign=boobs-as-used-for-fraternity-rush

Click to collapse



There's not many girls here.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im fine, im working on my website for my hosting company.

Click to collapse



Awesome man :thumbup:







SimonTS said:


> Good Morning Sir - Evening here with this Muffin

Click to collapse



Its 5pm here and the sun is goin down.. lol I slept the day away

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Awesome man :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Axis. How are you.
Edit: 2967 posts.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What can I say? There has been lots going on!!
> 
> Uummm... blanket?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've noticed lol A LOT!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Hey Axis. How are you.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I'm good.. lol though i slept entirely too long

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I've noticed lol A LOT!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Naah.. there is no such thing as slept too long

Well atleast not in my book 
I have slept 20 hours straight!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Naah.. there is no such thing as slept too long
> 
> Well atleast not in my book
> I have slept 20 hours straight!!
> ...

Click to collapse



We're all not as lazy as you. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> We're all not as lazy as you.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I know right? How can you be equal to me when you are so much more

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Naah.. there is no such thing as slept too long
> 
> Well atleast not in my book
> I have slept 20 hours straight!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol that's.. insane bro 
I couldn't do it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I know right? How can you be equal to me when you are so much more
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



At least I don't spend all day on xda. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Think I'm getting my wife the gnex instead... her upgrade is tomorrow and the gnex is free until the third... good idea or wait until s3 price drops? Thoughts?

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol that's.. insane bro
> I couldn't do it.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well I was pretty sober that day and didn't wanna wake up from bed.. so just dosed off wheevern I woke.. I have no lack off sleep.. it always comes to me as soon as I close my eyes...

They say if you don't have tension .. ^^^^^^ that's what happens..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Think I'm getting my wife the gnex instead... her upgrade is tomorrow and the gnex is free until the third... good idea or wait until s3 price drops? Thoughts?
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



How come it will be free? If its free then just grab it lol.. no thinking over it!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well I was pretty sober that day and didn't wanna wake up from bed.. so just dosed off wheevern I woke.. I have no lack off sleep.. it always comes to me as soon as I close my eyes...
> 
> They say if you don't have tension .. ^^^^^^ that's what happens..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My mom got an iPhone 4 for free.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> My mom got an iPhone 4 for free.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



What's that got to do with the quoted text?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Its free for their holiday promotion....  and that was my thoughts...  free, why not? And if she doesn't like it just return within the return period... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Another picture, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Its free for their holiday promotion....  and that was my thoughts...  free, why not? And if she doesn't like it just return within the return period...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



So, its more like try and buy? Because if you don't like it .. you can still keep it when you are getting it for free..!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha well I was drinking.. even on a night when I'm exhausted, I still USUALLY get 4 hours of sleep 

@fastballs: I'd wait for the s3 unless your wife isn't picky  the gnexus is a bad mofo. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Think I'm getting my wife the gnex instead... her upgrade is tomorrow and the gnex is free until the third... good idea or wait until s3 price drops? Thoughts?
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



I would have get that GNexus if I were you, its a good deal. The GNexus is not the newest phone, but its good for daily usage, and you get the updates fast.


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

//looks left and right//
//thinks a while//
//no apex or qf//


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> //looks left and right//
> //thinks a while//
> //no apex or qf//
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see everything. 

And I like what I'm seeing. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I see everything.
> 
> And I like what I'm seeing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Failed attempt..

Well one more for the house..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Another picture that I found


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## veeman (Nov 30, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Reasons I dislike the Nexus 4:
> LG.
> 16 GB.
> LG.
> ...

Click to collapse



What?
LG usually has good hardware in their phones. The back isn't going to scratch that easily, it's Gorilla glass.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

2989 posts. 11 to go!
I shall get the 3000th post.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha well I was drinking.. even on a night when I'm exhausted, I still USUALLY get 4 hours of sleep
> 
> @fastballs: I'd wait for the s3 unless your wife isn't picky  the gnexus is a bad mofo. :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











devstaff said:


> I would have get that GNexus if I were you, its a good deal. The GNexus is not the newest phone, but its good for daily usage, and you get the updates fast.

Click to collapse



My wife is definitely not picky... she has had the evo for 18 months or so now (running cm7) and it has had a cracked screen for about 4 months of that! I think she would be happy with anything at this point... I on the other hand am definitely waiting for the s3 as my upgrade isn't until march and the price will probably drop considerably by then. 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> My wife is definitely not picky... she has had the evo for 18 months or so now (running cm7) and it has had a cracked screen for about 4 months of that! I think she would be happy with anything at this point... I on the other hand am definitely waiting for the s3 as my upgrade isn't until march and the price will probably drop considerably by then.
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



By the time March rolls around, they should be announcing the S4. 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> By the time March rolls around, they should be announcing the S4.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



By the time I get a phone, it'll be the S5 or S6.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> By the time March rolls around, they should be announcing the S4.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Lmao...  just my luck!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> By the time March rolls around, they should be announcing the S4.
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Ya ... why do you think s3 price will go down then?

Even then s3 will be awesome one..
As s2 is still one of the good ones.. even though s3 is already here..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 30, 2012)

2995!

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> 2995!
> 
> Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Dude. Mapsing is NOT cool.
Also 2,996. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lmao...  just my luck!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



March is generally a good time to buy a device though. It's after CES and MWC and most new devices have been announced. (You'll have more options)

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Y every1 silent?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y every1 silent?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Im the 3000th poster


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

Let's try to get post #3000 for this lady






Oh well - so close ...


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

YadadadadadA..... we hit 3000 posts....!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

 Oh well missed it


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

3000 posts. I didn't get it. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse





*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im the 3000th poster

Click to collapse



Grrrr... 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 3000 posts. I didn't get it.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



haha, but I did 

Next time it may be your time


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> YadadadadadA..... we hit 3000 posts....!!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> ...

Click to collapse



I sat here refreshing every second, no joke. The second it hit 2,999 I posted right away. Yet 3 people posted before me. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> haha, but I did
> 
> Next time it may be your time

Click to collapse



Lol!! Muffins got it

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I sat here refreshing every second, no joke. The second it hit 2,999 I posted right away. Yet 2 people posted before me.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I did that too, I did even write the post before, and when 2999 then I did press send


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> haha, but I did
> 
> Next time it may be your time

Click to collapse



Dude, that's not cool. I reserve rights for the 4,000th posts. But we have to maps to get there.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I did that too, I did even write the post before, and when 2999 then I did press send

Click to collapse



Same here by mistake in hurry camera option popped up.. so I missed it...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> haha, but I did
> 
> Next time it may be your time

Click to collapse



I'm glad it was you, and not Mr. Postcounter...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm glad it was you, and not Mr. Postcounter...

Click to collapse



3014 posts....
I reserve rights for the 4000th post.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> "Yes mother" said in sheepish voice with glazed muffiny eyes
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



OK the "glazed" comment steps oba the line!


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Dude, that's not cool. I reserve rights for the 4,000th posts. But we have to maps to get there.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



This is the Frat House, not the Spam House. Also, you get no prizes for the 1000K, 2000K, 3000K, 4000K, etc. post. Just sayin'...


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm glad it was you, and not Mr. Postcounter...

Click to collapse



Yup... that's why I triggered the silent thing to make everyone notice reason.. and muffins scored...!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> March is generally a good time to buy a device though. It's after CES and MWC and most new devices have been announced. (You'll have more options)
> 
> Snowflake approved this message

Click to collapse



Very true, didn't even think of it that way! Thanks babydoll! Feels so weird calling someone other than my daughter that... lol 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> This is the Frat House, not the Spam House. Also, you get no prizes for the 1000K, 2000K, 3000K, 4000K, etc. post. Just sayin'...

Click to collapse



Ok.jpg


Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

This thread is really fast going, over 80 posts in a hour atm


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> This thread is really fast going, over 80 posts in a hour atm

Click to collapse



In an hour at the minute? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> In an hour at the minute?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



At the movement I think 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> In an hour at the minute?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



At the moment... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> OK the "glazed" comment steps oba the line!

Click to collapse





“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ok.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Same as Gli, *but completely unaffiliated*, if you have something useful to post, or would like to get to know the Members and Pledges here, feel free. I'd rather not see the Fraternity become a 'scoreboard' for people who want to hold a certain post position, and I'm certain that goes for all of us here. That's not why the Fraternity was created.

Every one of the Members and the Pledges here are awesome guys and gals, you should get to know them, not S*P*A*M* the thread. I'm asking politely, and trust you will respect that for those of us among here. I'm not trying to be ****, I'm just suggesting this...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Same as Gli, *but completely unaffiliated*, if you have something useful to post, or would like to get to know the Members and Pledges here, feel free. I'd rather not see the Fraternity become a 'scoreboard' for people who want to hold a certain post position, and I'm certain that goes for all of us here. That's not why the Fraternity was created.
> 
> Every one of the Members and the Pledges here are awesome guys and gals, you should get to know them, not S*P*A*M* the thread. I'm asking politely, and trust you will respect that for those of us among here. I'm not trying to be ****, I'm just suggesting this...

Click to collapse








:thumbup:

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

Wanted to put one in for the 

Baby got back...pack, lovers in the crowd








The heels make her look taller... they also make her leggs look more slim


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

<<<Counterstrike>>>


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Wanted to put one in for the
> 
> Baby got back...pack, lovers in the crowd

Click to collapse








Good lord that's a lot of back!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Wanted to put one in for the
> 
> Baby got back...pack, lovers in the crowd

Click to collapse



Edited, now its better


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Edited, now its better

Click to collapse



**Much...*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Let's enter dark side.   Muhahaha






-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> //looks left and right//
> //thinks a while//
> //no apex or qf//
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This has got to be my favorite picture so far.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This has got to be my favorite picture so far.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



:Thanks: that pic was in my sdcard from so many years.  No idea why or when I got that though..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

My girlfriend works at Hooters...







In the kitchen 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

Give it up for the tattooed women!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks: that pic was in my sdcard from so many years.  No idea why or when I got that though..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Wow. That's strange. You have no idea?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Give it up for the tattooed women!

Click to collapse



That seriously looks like my ex 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Give it up for the tattooed women!

Click to collapse



So sexy!  *as he looks around to make sure his wife isn't standing over his shoulder*

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Give it up for the tattooed women!

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

God bless Charlie









and his angles :good:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

It's got to be done
Can't post beautiful women without my favorite wallpaper female
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's got to be done
> Can't post beautiful women without my favorite wallpaper female
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Might want to pull the middle one bro..


----------



## Deadly (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Might want to pull the middle one bro..

Click to collapse



Keen eyes:thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Might want to pull the middle one bro..

Click to collapse



Yes, please.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2012)

Here's a hotie for ya all. Just to stop you dreaming and bring you back to earth. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Let's enter dark side.   Muhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Emma Watson is hot as hell. Me gusta.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 30, 2012)

Holy crap, you lascivious spammers, it took me all day to catch up from last night.

And hello everyone. What's good?  Other than a little drama, a lot of borderline scantily clad females, one female who was a lit all but herself (thanks, Tony), and new official members.  I'm not up until Wed.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 30, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Here's a hotie for ya all. Just to stop you dreaming and bring you back to earth.
> View attachment 1525579
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HA! :thanks:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Woah!!!  Gunshots super close to my house... damn I hate this neighborhood... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Might want to pull the middle one bro..

Click to collapse



No nip if I'm mistaken. But ok

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No nip if I'm mistaken. But ok

Click to collapse



Definitely not - if there was I'd have seen it


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Definitely not - if there was I'd have seen it

Click to collapse



Still just a bit to much skin for the kiddos in the thread... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll post this one instead
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree. That type of post, on a continuous basis, could earn us some mod smackdown.


----------



## Apex (Nov 30, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I agree. That type of post, on a continuous basis, could earn us some mod smackdown.

Click to collapse



Agreed. We should moderate the hot chick posting, lest we find the moderators doing their own moderating.

How's everyone? jRiOT, how ya been? True, loads of action today. Good thing too, I needed this to keep my mind occupied. 

Fastballs? Where the hell do you live, South Central L.A.?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed. We should moderate the hot chick posting, lest we find the moderators doing their own moderating.
> 
> How's everyone? jRiOT, how ya been? True, loads of action today. Good thing too, I needed this to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> Fastballs? Where the hell do you live, South Central L.A.?

Click to collapse



Lol...  nope, columbia, mo...  been at least three shootings a week for about a month now though...  mostly not in this neighborhood, but lately its been migrating this way also... 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol...  nope, columbia, mo...  been at least three shootings a week for about a month now though...  mostly not in this neighborhood, but lately its been migrating this way also...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



That's not good, not good at all. If you lived in L.A. (well, certain areas), you could just fire back.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed. We should moderate the hot chick posting, lest we find the moderators doing their own moderating.
> 
> How's everyone? jRiOT, how ya been? True, loads of action today. Good thing too, I needed this to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> Fastballs? Where the hell do you live, South Central L.A.?

Click to collapse



Ok, maybe the second pic was a bit much for this thread. Me bad, me sorry .......flutters eyes and looks mournful

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm good. Very glad to see you seem you be holding up as well as possible.

If anyone would like, most people on teh webz call me either Ri0T or J (short for Jeremy).

It's a nice, rainy day here in SoCal.  I'm in Inland Empire, myself. Nice, quiet suburb.

Going to ditch the wife, drive around tonight with my son playing late 90's, early 2k electronica (I love Nynex's zerozero album on days like this), drinking hot chocolate and looking at Christmas lights.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed. We should moderate the hot chick posting, lest we find the moderators doing their own moderating.
> 
> How's everyone? jRiOT, how ya been? True, loads of action today. Good thing too, I needed this to keep my mind occupied.
> 
> Fastballs? Where the hell do you live, South Central L.A.?

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm good. Very glad to see you seem you be holding up as well as possible.
> 
> If anyone would like, most people on teh webz call me either Ri0T or J (short for Jeremy).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, today has been easier on me. I'm not sure why. Tonight there's a gathering of some friends, then tomorrow is the private viewing. Tuesday is the public memorial. I know I'll have more breaking down before Monday rolls around, maybe I've just been saving it up.

Sounds like you have a nice evening planned with your boy. I dig the sh!t out of electronic music (and pretty much all other genres). Sometimes when I go for long drives, I plug in the mp3 player with some breakbeats for hours. And, speaking of Christmas lights, I still have to put mine up. I really don't want to -- it's such a chore. But, my kids like it, and we always outdo the neighbors.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> And, speaking of Christmas lights, I still have to put mine up. I really don't want to -- it's such a chore. But, my kids like it, and we always outdo the neighbors.

Click to collapse



So happy we don't celebrate so I don't have to do all that work!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

The last image I will post today:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

If you're interested, I could find a way to get you a copy of that cd, it's impossible to find online, pretty much.  Took me weeks back in 2001 going from one record store to the next just to find it, on recommendation from my older brother.

I'm going to add this to my meaningless personal opinion on girly pictures: there are children amongst us.  Some don't mind, and some of their parents wouldn't mind. Some may have extensive porn collections.  Doesn't matter to me.  I have friends who have high school aged kids.  I don't drink if they're around.  I did once, and realized it wasn't fair to them that all the parents were acting like kids.  Personally, I keep adult-only things separate from viewing of minors, out of respect for the kids and their parents.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Anybody that has started to prepare for christmas yet? I havent started to prepare anything, yet...


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> If you're interested, I could find a way to get you a copy of that cd, it's impossible to find online, pretty much.  Took me weeks back in 2001 going from one record store to the next just to find it, on recommendation from my older brother.

Click to collapse



Heck yeah man, that'd be awesome! :good:


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Anybody that has started to prepare for christmas yet? I havent started to prepare anything, yet...

Click to collapse



I have all my Christmas shopping done, does that count?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have all my Christmas shopping done, does that count?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have done that too, but nothing else.


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> The last image I will post today:

Click to collapse


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm going to add this to my meaningless personal opinion on girly pictures: there are children amongst us.  Some don't mind, and some of their parents wouldn't mind. Some may have extensive porn collections.  Doesn't matter to me.  I have friends who have high school aged kids.  I don't drink if they're around.  I did once, and realized it wasn't fair to them that all the parents were acting like kids.  Personally, I keep adult-only things separate from viewing of minors, out of respect for the kids and their parents.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Maybe your right, I think we should stop posting so many images


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 1, 2012)

I've done nothing at all for Christmas yet.  I point-blank refuse to even think about it until 1st December and personally believe that the shops should do the same.  The commercialism has ruined it totally nowadays - not me being a Scrooge, but it's just too much for too long.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex, PM'ed, at your leisure.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I've done nothing at all for Christmas yet.  I point-blank refuse to even think about it until 1st December and personally believe that the shops should do the same.  The commercialism has ruined it totally nowadays - not me being a Scrooge, but it's just too much for too long.

Click to collapse



Tomorrow?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



No. Next week

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> No. Next week
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm going to add this to my meaningless personal opinion on girly pictures: there are children amongst us.  Some don't mind, and some of their parents wouldn't mind. Some may have extensive porn collections.  Doesn't matter to me.  I have friends who have high school aged kids.  I don't drink if they're around.  I did once, and realized it wasn't fair to them that all the parents were acting like kids.  Personally, I keep adult-only things separate from viewing of minors, out of respect for the kids and their parents.

Click to collapse



Yeah, admittedly we got a bit out of hand with all that. It's been a weird day. Not just with me, personally speaking, but some of the same type of juvenile behavior from a (now temporarily banned member -again) starting more trouble. It's been handled, and hopefully this will be the last we see of that type of foolishness. Anyhow, I agree. The images started off in good taste, then got a tad more risqué as they kept coming. My apologies to the minors and anyone who found them lewd or in poor standing...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, admittedly we got a bit out of hand with all that. It's been a weird day. Not just with me, personally speaking, but some of the same type of juvenile behavior from a (now temporarily banned member -again) starting more trouble. It's been handled, and hopefully this will be the last we see of that type of foolishness. Anyhow, I agree. The images started off in good taste, then got a tad more risqué as they kept coming. My apologies to the minors and anyone who found them lewd or in poor standing...

Click to collapse



*Thanks*

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, admittedly we got a bit out of hand with all that. It's been a weird day. Not just with me, personally speaking, but some of the same type of juvenile behavior from a (now temporarily banned member -again) starting more trouble. It's been handled, and hopefully this will be the last we see of that type of foolishness. Anyhow, I agree. The images started off in good taste, then got a tad more risqué as they kept coming. My apologies to the minors and anyone who found them lewd or in poor standing...

Click to collapse



Whoa! Who got banned?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Whoa! Who got banned?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I was wondering that too.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I was wondering that too.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



He who shall not be named... I bet if you read the gli thread and this one from today, you can figure it out though... lol that's a lot of posts to read though....

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Yesterday

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Stop confusing me!

Sent from my Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> He who shall not be named... I bet if you read the gli thread and this one from today, you can figure it out though... lol that's a lot of posts to read though....
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



I don't feel like reading through all of those...
Can't you just PM me? Please?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Stop confusing me!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could....  check pm

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I could....
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



*Thanks*

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I could....  check pm
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



I need to know also!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

i went looking all over for the posts in here, but gave up...  the clicking finger got tired...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I could....  check pm
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



I also want to know, can you please PM me too


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys, stop asking him for PM's. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Guys, stop asking him for PM's.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Hey you. PM me.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hey you. PM me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



*sigh*
Fine, I'll forward you the message.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I don't feel like reading through all of those...
> Can't you just PM me? Please?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse





Josepho1997 said:


> Guys, stop asking him for PM's.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



What, what...?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> *sigh*
> Fine, I'll forward you the message.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Can you forward it to me too?

Anything that we can discuss in the thread?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow!!!!  Waterboy is coming on! Not adam sandlers best, but still good!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What, what...?

Click to collapse



Hypocrites these days.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Can you forward it to me too?
> 
> Anything that we can discuss in the thread?

Click to collapse



I could, but you stole the 3000th post. 
Now you must suffer the consenquences.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm gonna take a guess... Meph? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I could, but you stole the 3000th post.
> Now you must suffer the consenquences.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I got ya devstaff

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What, what...?

Click to collapse



It was okay for me. I was the first to ask. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> It was okay for me. I was the first to ask.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Your sense of entitlement is charming... :silly:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I could, but you stole the 3000th post.
> Now you must suffer the consenquences.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I already know what its because of, I got 3 answers from 3 different users 

So its fine 

---------- Post added at 02:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> I got ya devstaff
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I already know what its because of, I got 3 answers from 3 different users
> 
> So its fine

Click to collapse



Seriously? Who?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Seriously? Who?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I dont tell, but one person is listed above :victory:


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Seriously? Who?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Read my previous post. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I dont tell, but one person is listed above :victory:

Click to collapse



Okay. Whatever. Back on topic.
Wait... What was the topic again?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Okay. Whatever. Back on topic.
> Wait... What was the topic again?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I dont really remember, we should start to discuss something else instead. Anybody that got a good subject to discuss?


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Okay. Whatever. Back on topic.
> Wait... What was the topic again?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Umm... There was a topic? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Umm... There was a topic?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think. Before people started to fight and post pics of chicks.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I dont really remember, we should start to discuss something else instead. Anybody that got a good subject to discuss?

Click to collapse



Let's discuss the off topicness of the off topic forum.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol I've only just got here and there's a hell of a lot of grief going on so im gonna change the subject lol,

Now its the 1st, who's putting decorations up for Xmas? If you celebrate it of course  

P.s @apex, I believe its been over 2 weeks now, am I entitled to join the frat as a brother/sir now?  haha

Sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal lobes

Sent from my Lumia 800 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App

---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 AM ----------

You people post too fast lol

Sent from my Lumia 800 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I dont really remember, we should start to discuss something else instead. Anybody that got a good subject to discuss?

Click to collapse









Take your pick.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Lol I've only just got here and there's a hell of a lot of grief going on so im gonna change the subject lol,
> 
> Now its the 1st, who's putting decorations up for Xmas? If you celebrate it of course
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its only been nine days for you fellow muffin!  5 more hours until I can shed my muffin!  Yay!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Lol I've only just got here and there's a hell of a lot of grief going on so im gonna change the subject lol,
> 
> Now its the 1st, who's putting decorations up for Xmas? If you celebrate it of course
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you have a few more days to go, whitest0rm!  But, all in due time, right? Oh, and it's still the 30th here, at least for a few more hours...


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 1, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Its only been nine days for you fellow muffin!  5 more hours until I can shed my muffin!  Yay!
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse




9 days? I pledged on the 11th? Lol correct me if im wrong I believe that's 20 days give or take a day (my maths sucks lol)


sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I think you have a few more days to go, whitest0rm!  But, all in due time, right? Oh, and it's still the 30th here, at least for a few more hours...

Click to collapse



Ahh very TRUE, damn the time differences lol, we need a xda time xD no need to remember tine differences then lol 

sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> 9 days? I pledged on the 11th? Lol correct me if im wrong I believe that's 20 days give or take a day (my maths sucks lol)
> 
> 
> sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes

Click to collapse



The thread was started on November 16. You managed to pledge before that?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 1, 2012)

I feel stupid now  I just remixed you write your dates different to us in England lol, we write the day first so I only looked at the first number haha, my apologies to all 

sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> 9 days? I pledged on the 11th? Lol correct me if im wrong I believe that's 20 days give or take a day (my maths sucks lol)
> 
> 
> sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha! The date format is US: Month, then day, then year. You pledged on the 21st. Patience, young grasshopper. 

Also, any chance I can get one of those fancy animated GigaTech userbars? I'd be much appreciative.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> 9 days? I pledged on the 11th? Lol correct me if im wrong I believe that's 20 days give or take a day (my maths sucks lol)
> 
> 
> sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes
> ...

Click to collapse



You pledged on the 21st... 
@apex, your too fast man!

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Swag overload!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> I feel stupid now  I just remixed you write your dates different to us in England lol, we write the day first so I only looked at the first number haha, my apologies to all
> 
> sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes

Click to collapse



Not to worry, I didn't even think about it until you mentioned it, and I started putting two and two together...


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 1, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol its the Asian version of jedward :L

sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes

---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> You pledged on the 21st...
> @apex, your too fast man!
> 
> ___________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Sending over the interwebs now 

sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------

Just curious, but wat made you think of muffins when you started this frat? Did you have the munchies or something lol

sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, ffs, it must have been Mephikun. 

What's the secrecy all about? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Just curious, but wat made you think of muffins when you started this frat? Did you have the munchies or something lol
> 
> sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes

Click to collapse



I really have no idea, it just all serendipitously happened. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I really have no idea, it just all serendipitously happened.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Fair enough haha, how do you pronounce that btw? Its a really long word xD

sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Fair enough haha, how do you pronounce that btw? Its a really long word xD
> 
> sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes

Click to collapse



ser-uhn-dip-i-tuhs-lee 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Oh, ffs, it must have been Mephikun.
> 
> What's the secrecy all about?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It was, I checked. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ser-uhn-dip-i-tuhs-lee
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Effort, im to lazy for that haha, 
xD

Btw do you like the sig? I have bars aswel if youd 'rather?

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Sending over the interwebs now
> 
> sent from my nokia muffin 800 to your frontal muffin lobes

Click to collapse



Do you also have the one like you're sportin'? I like that animation. It's slick... 

Edit: I just saw your last post, and yeah the bar was what I was looking for. Just at your leisure, mate!


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Do you also have the one like you're sportin'? I like that animation. It's slick...
> 
> Edit: I just saw your last post, and yeah the bar was what I was looking for. Just at your leisure, mate!

Click to collapse



is that not the one I sent you? I'll send the bar one in a sec, gotta put em on my phone to email them coz ain't got internet on my laptop lol


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> is that not the one I sent you? I'll send the bar one in a sec, gotta put em on my phone to email them coz ain't got internet on my laptop lol

Click to collapse



Thanks mate! I appreciate that. I finally got all my junk in my signature (after much Google fu to shorten the URLs) to fall within the character limit, and the animated userbar will be nice to have.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Okay. Whatever. Back on topic.
> Wait... What was the topic again?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Check your pm 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Check your pm
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice to see you back man 

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nice to see you back man
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



Thanks, today has been easier for me -- considerably so. I'm not really certain as to why, but I'll take it. What's going on with you?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Umm... Yea coolstorybro.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks, today has been easier for me -- considerably so. I'm not really certain as to why, but I'll take it. What's going on with you?

Click to collapse



Roaming XDA, thinking about life, helping troubled souls...the works 

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

So im gonna post more now, while Im waiting for my friend to render my logo 

So whats up?


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Umm... Yea coolstorybro.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Your profound originality is endearing...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Your profound originality is endearing...

Click to collapse



Why are you posting in such fancy words? I understood that one, but I have no idea what you meant in your last posts. My brain hurts. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Why are you posting in such fancy words? I understood that one, but I have no idea what you meant in your last posts. My brain hurts.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



lrn2english.png 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Look at my signature. I'm what's called, a "writer". 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look at my signature. I'm what's called, a "writer".
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I read 2 books in jail once...


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> I read 2 books in jail once...

Click to collapse



See? This guy gets it! 

Quasi, what's happening, man? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> See? This guy gets it!
> 
> Quasi, what's happening, man?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Just chillin...  watching this craziness...

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82935458/


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Your profound originality is endearing...

Click to collapse



That's nice to know

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

What do you think about my new logo?


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 1, 2012)

So.. Off topic but does anyone have Xbox live? I only have 2 friends haha

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> So.. Off topic but does anyone have Xbox live? I only have 2 friends haha
> 
> Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.

Click to collapse



yea...  what do u play?


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> What do you think about my new logo?

Click to collapse




Mmm, I love the smell of freshly made graphics 

Its awesome man, you make it yourself?

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.

---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> yea...  what do u play?

Click to collapse



Whatevers on windows phone lol, I just got the lumia 800 nd made a live account lol, not sure if you can play online on the games I've got though lol

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.

---------- Post added at 04:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 AM ----------

@apex U get my email?

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

*crickets*

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> *crickets*
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



Yeah. This thread had so many posts today, and now it just dies. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Yeah. This thread had so many posts today, and now it just dies.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



People have lives outside of xda I guess...

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> People have lives outside of xda I guess...
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



WHAT!?!? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

Anybody seen war of the worlds (the newer one with tom cruise). Any good?  Worth my time to watch it?

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 1, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Anybody seen war of the worlds (the newer one with tom cruise). Any good?  Worth my time to watch it?
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



It's pretty good...  watched it a couple of times...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Well goodnight everyone. Have a good rest of the day.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's pretty good...  watched it a couple of times...

Click to collapse




thanks, watching it now...






Josepho1997 said:


> Well goodnight everyone. Have a good rest of the day.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Night man, sure I will see you tomorrow. 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 1, 2012)

Playin hitman 5,
Just fewken awesome

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> The last image I will post today:

Click to collapse



Sorry, I had to quote 

If you look in upper right corner, that page is one of my countries file hosting sites.
They have girl of the day competition.

On the other note, what's up everybody?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Huh... finally caught up ... slept for like 5 hours.. and 10 pages already!! 

Good mornfterning muffins...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Evening, all.  [email protected] Chung tonight, Apex.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Daayyuuumm.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXQF9PJE3J8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol. Looks like capoiera.  Ridiculous, superfluous movement. Trained martial artist would tear him up.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. Looks like capoiera.  Ridiculous, superfluous movement. Trained martial artist would tear him up.

Click to collapse



I was just amazed with his limberness with his kicks.. lol impressive. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

I trained in Hapkido for 6 years, have a black belt, and guys like that were the ones getting tossed to the mat when they fell for fake guard openings in tournaments. Drop your guard on your ribs, wait for the kick, catch the leg, throw their ass.

I notice and am picky on these things.  On film, Van Damme and Norris both have poor technique to me.  Real life may have differed.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I trained in Hapkido for 6 years, have a black belt, and guys like that were the ones getting tossed to the mat when they fell for fake guard openings in tournaments. Drop your guard on your ribs, wait for the kick, catch the leg, throw their ass.
> 
> I notice and am picky on these things.  On film, Van Damme and Norris both have poor technique to me.  Real life may have differed.

Click to collapse



so you're like Goku huh?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> so you're like Goku huh?

Click to collapse



He is may be vegita

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Morning muffins. I'm now a sir 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Morning muffins. I'm now a sir
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Hello there odie... yup you are.. but still you arent officially... I mean you are in pledge list... wait till apex changes it...

And I just realized!! I'm not even a pledge!!! I mean some guy called "nitubhaskar" is... am not

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I trained in Hapkido for 6 years, have a black belt, and guys like that were the ones getting tossed to the mat when they fell for fake guard openings in tournaments. Drop your guard on your ribs, wait for the kick, catch the leg, throw their ass.
> 
> I notice and am picky on these things.  On film, Van Damme and Norris both have poor technique to me.  Real life may have differed.

Click to collapse



That's Kickass dude 
Lol

I always go by gut instincts. And its worked out fine.. so far. I've got a short fuse sometimes and I've been in some shiz with dudes twice my size and have won. But then I've also crossed paths with guys smaller than me and I got my ass handed to me a couple of times. lol I'll be a man and admit it. 

Its just the name of the game. Some are natural bread, and others like me have learned from experience 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sadly, I'm 32 and out of practice. Over 9000? No. I'm over 230, though, and need to start working out again.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sadly, I'm 32 and out of practice. Over 9000? No. I'm over 230, though, and need to start working out again.

Click to collapse



Wow!! And you do all that too at 32? Cool man..

I'm very cool headed compared to you guys.. I have been in only 3 fights in my life... and I have won 2 of them.. I'm 23.. so that's pretty minimum i guess 

I talk things out instead of letting fists do the talking 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

No, I stopped training years ago, need to pick a new martial art, start as a white belt, and kick some newb ass.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sadly, I'm 32 and out of practice. Over 9000? No. I'm over 230, though, and need to start working out again.

Click to collapse



+1 on working out. I need to get back into it as well. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 02:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Wow!! And you do all that too at 32? Cool man..
> 
> I'm very cool headed compared to you guys.. I have been in only 3 fights in my life... and I have won 2 of them.. I'm 23.. so that's pretty minimum i guess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More power to you bro :thumbup:
Self-control is the best lesson learned. I envy that lol I have no self-control when someone challenges me to fisticuffs. 

I'm not the instigator though. I always politely ask them to step away as I do the same. I fight with a gents style. Somewhat like Sherlock Holmes 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm not the instigator though. I always politely ask them to step away as I do the same. I fight with a gents style. Somewhat like Sherlock Holmes
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sherlock Holmes huh?

He has cool skills both in novels and in TV series... so if you do it like that.. then I would love to see a video of it lol


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sherlock Holmes huh?
> 
> He has cool skills both in novels and in TV series... so if you do it like that.. then I would love to see a video of it lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I have never even once filmed a fight. Smart in my opinion. But I don't mean to say I'm as badass as Sherlock Holmes lol, just that I have a sort of 'gentleman's manner' when in a brawl. You just have to know your next move before the other guy. And don't be bouncy like a boxer. Stay loose and on guard and always be aware of your surroundings. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

My policy these days is to inform the person they can hit me if they want, (put my hands behind my back), but that I'd file criminal charges and sue them.  They're on jail, I'm spending their money.  This usually defuses the situation.

Otherwise, it's hands up, thumbs out, fake tears "Dude, I don't want to fight..." thumbs to the eyes, a couple of punches in the nose, throw to the ground, stomp on their throat.  Obviously, this would only be if life is in danger.

I have no interest in a brawl. I have a wife and child.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hello there odie... yup you are.. but still you arent officially... I mean you are in pledge list... wait till apex changes it...
> 
> And I just realized!! I'm not even a pledge!!! I mean some guy called "nitubhaskar" is... am not
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell Apex. Apex, wake up, we need you 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I have no interest in a brawl. I have a wife and child.

Click to collapse



I have a baby girl, and I would never do that around her. But when the situation calls for it, there's kinda nothing you can do. 

Though I do like your policy  renegade style lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Just woke up, and I have read about 20 pages of this thread. Good morning muffs and sir's


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I have a baby girl, and I would never do that around her. But when the situation calls for it, there's kinda nothing you can do.
> 
> Though I do like your policy  renegade style lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's more like they can't afford my consequences.  I'm through with bull****, lol. High school was different, kicked a guy in his head, blacked him out, punched a guy in the face during class, etc., never got in trouble, lol. That's all behind me, now, though I'm really considering picking up martial arts again.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just woke up, and I have read about 20 pages of this thread. Good morning muffs and sir's
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Morning bro. How you doin? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 03:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> It's more like they can't afford my consequences.  I'm through with bull****, lol. High school was different, kicked a guy in his head, blacked him out, punched a guy in the face during class, etc., never got in trouble, lol. That's all behind me, now, though I'm really considering picking up martial arts again.

Click to collapse



Haha I hear that bro. Don't never take no sh1t.. and yes, I remember the good ol' highschool days lol... way too much crap. My highschool was notorious for fights and rivalries of all kinds lol. 

And yea dude you should, its great exercise as well 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just woke up, and I have read about 20 pages of this thread. Good morning muffs and sir's
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Sup muff


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Exercise is the main reason.  When I was 16 and training 20 hrs/week, I dropped 15 lbs of fat and gained 10 of muscle in one month.  I'd certainly get whipped into shape quick with every 1/4 the hours now, in my current shape.

Plus it's easier to keep up than the 2 mile lunch break jog I used to do.  More fun, means less laziness on my part.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Exercise is the main reason.  When I was 16 and training 20 hrs/week, I dropped 15 lbs of fat and gained 10 of muscle in one month.  I'd certainly get whipped into shape quick with every 1/4 the hours now, in my current shape.
> 
> Plus it's easier to keep up than the 2 mile lunch break jog I used to do.  More fun, means less laziness on my part.

Click to collapse



Haha then what's there to consider? Sounds like a winning situation to me  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Mostly $, but I think there's a local mma gym with a $99 annual membership.  That's doable.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Mostly $, but I think there's a local mma gym with a $99 annual membership.  That's doable.

Click to collapse



That is true. And that's not a bad price for a year. Luckily I've still got my old weight bench and plenty of weight. Pushups, crunches, pull ups and running will cover the rest. 


On a side note: does anybody watch Assy McGee?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> But on this most auspicious of nights, permit me then, in lieu of the more commonplace soubriquet, to suggest the character of this dramatis persona. Voila! In view humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the “vox populi” now vacant vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a bygone vexation stands vivified, and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin, van guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous.
> Verily this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it’s my very good honour to meet you and you may call me V.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found a post from QF which has more than 2 lines

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2012)

We can unmuffin now!!!

Sent from my Baconmuffinator Over-9000


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm out, UN-muffins, muffins and sirs.  Goodnight.


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 1, 2012)

Good morning Sirs, Muffins, Muffinettes and all the hoi-poloi in the cheap seats


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

I can un-muffin in one week and one day 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Good morning muffins, muffinetes and muffin masters

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Does somebody here have any excperience with phone insurance? I sent in a damage report this monday, and i haven't got any answer yet. Should i be worried?


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Does somebody here have any excperience with phone insurance? I sent in a damage report this monday, and i haven't got any answer yet. Should i be worried?
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



There is normally a timeframe. Give them a call anyway on Monday. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good morning

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm glad it was you, and not Mr. Postcounter...

Click to collapse



Are you referring to me? 

Anyway, hizz everyone


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Morning. Call me sir from now on 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## saulotas (Dec 1, 2012)

Could you please, sir, to change the the Chi.
As a Greek, I can tell you that the sound of "Χ,χ" is like "*he*" (χί) and _not_ chi (τσί) as in china.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Are you referring to me?
> 
> Anyway, hizz everyone

Click to collapse



Nope.. afaik.. it was for Joseph..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




saulotas said:


> Could you please, sir, to change the the Chi.
> As a Greek, I can tell you that the sound of "Χ,χ" is like "*he*" (χί) and _not_ chi (τσί) as in china.

Click to collapse



Sorry... I didn't understand one bit of above message except its about thread title...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

saulotas said:


> Could you please, sir, to change the the Chi.
> As a Greek, I can tell you that the sound of "Χ,χ" is like "*he*" (χί) and _not_ chi (τσί) as in china.

Click to collapse



Same letters pronounced differently in different countries. Not being correct in Greek doesn't mean it's incorrect in English. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Any of you fellas have a fully inverted gmail 4.2 apk. All the ones I'm finding are basically half inverted. Its not black on the message reply screen...

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Any of you fellas have a fully inverted gmail 4.2 apk. All the ones I'm finding are basically half inverted. Its not black on the message reply screen...
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

I need to be more active

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope.. afaik.. it was for Joseph..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm...maybe :/


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 1, 2012)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_letter_x_in_Greek_alphabet 

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_letter_x_in_Greek_alphabet
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse



That's settled then 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## cascabel (Dec 1, 2012)

45+ pages.. tl;dr...

anything i missed?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 45+ pages.. tl;dr...
> 
> anything i missed?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



The 3000th post and some other stuff...

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 1, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 45+ pages.. tl;dr...
> 
> anything i missed?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



you missed the naked lady posts bob


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you missed the naked lady posts bob

Click to collapse



And so much MOAAAARR!!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> And so much MOAAAARR!!!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Just a short recap of the previous posts. 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Just a short recap of the previous posts.
> View attachment 1526882
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



..........

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Just a short recap of the previous posts.
> View attachment 1526882
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was not included in my moaarr part

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Just a short recap of the previous posts.
> View attachment 1526882
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who is that sexy babe?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 1, 2012)

Sh#t.... SDcard decided to corrupt itself and now i lost my whole collection of roms, recoveries and p#rn...  (joking about the p#rn part)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Sh#t.... SDcard decided to corrupt itself and now i lost my whole collection of roms, recoveries and p#rn...  (joking about the p#rn part)

Click to collapse



I believe you have backup of that.. so you are joking right?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 1, 2012)

Nope no backup  This is what i get for not backing up :laugh: Now kids we all learnt a lesson here


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Nope no backup  This is what i get for not backing up :laugh: Now kids we all learnt a lesson here

Click to collapse



HIMYM, much?


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 1, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Nope no backup  This is what i get for not backing up :laugh: Now kids we all learnt a lesson here

Click to collapse



Lesson learnt:

Always backup your p#rn

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Lesson learnt:
> 
> Always backup your p#rn
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Multiple backups..


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Sh#t.... SDcard decided to corrupt itself and now i lost my whole collection of roms, recoveries and p#rn...  (joking about the p#rn part)

Click to collapse



That's gutting. But hey ho,I think it's be more hacked off with losing my titanium backups, and photos. Can always download roms

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

And then there was this n00b who formatted sdcard instead of system in CWM.. :laugh:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's gutting. But hey ho,I think it's be more hacked off with losing my titanium backups, and photos. Can always download roms
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



Check pm



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Lesson learnt:
> 
> Always backup your p#rn
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Cloud backups and frugal backups is the best 

But I dont have any backups myself, im way too lazy to create backups


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Cloud backups and frugal backups is the best
> 
> But I dont have any backups myself, im way too lazy to create backups

Click to collapse



You should get into the habit of making a backup every so often. It'll save your ass one day lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You should get into the habit of making a backup every so often. It'll save your ass one day lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I dont really have anything that I need on my computer, I only have software and rendered youtube videos and gfx.

So I dont care if my windows crashes and I have to reinstall it.


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Check pm
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Code... Code!? CODE! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Check pm
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse









“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I dont really have anything that I need on my computer, I only have software and rendered youtube videos and gfx.
> 
> So I dont care if my windows crashes and I have to reinstall it.

Click to collapse



I meant with your phone lol 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Code... Code!? CODE!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Keen eyes indeed!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Check pm
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



What about me?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I meant with your phone lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



aha, I dont take backups of my phone, I have never done it, and Im too lazy to do it.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

-_-

@Odie and @Tinky 1
I did not give him a code. 
Merely notified him that he's been promoted to moderator



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> -_-
> 
> @Odie and @Tinky 1
> I did not give him a code.
> ...

Click to collapse



promoted? moderator? :shocked: where?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Dec 1, 2012)

hey guys its my b day!

Wats up? 
Does ingress work without camera? (Phone camera module is broken)

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## cascabel (Dec 1, 2012)

happy bday optimus. now give us beer.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> hey guys its my b day!
> 
> Wats up?
> Does ingress work without camera? (Phone camera module is broken)
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birtday, nope, Ingress needs camera to work, because its a argumented reality app.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 1, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> hey guys its my b day!
> 
> Wats up?
> Does ingress work without camera? (Phone camera module is broken)
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday!







QuantumFoam said:


> -_-
> 
> @Odie and @Tinky 1
> I did not give him a code.
> ...

Click to collapse



So we now have 3 users and 4 moderators 

When is ingress going public?
Too lazy/unskilled for an artwork


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> So we now have 3 users and 4 moderators
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




14 users 






devstaff said:


> Happy birtday, nope, Ingress needs camera to work, because its a argumented reality app.

Click to collapse






IT WORKS WITHOUT CAMERA 




OptimusLove said:


> hey guys its my b day!
> 
> Wats up?
> Does ingress work without camera? (Phone camera module is broken)
> ...

Click to collapse




happy birthday Ella






cascabel said:


> promoted? moderator? :shocked: where?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse




Ingressforums


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Anybody that has Ingress invite to spare with me?


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Updated OP. My apologies for not doing so at 12:01 a.m., I don't even recall getting home last night. 

(Not to worry, I had a driver who stayed sober) 

Welcome aboard, new Official Members! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday OptimusLove


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

*jumps up with joy*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Updated OP. My apologies for not doing so at 12:01 a.m., I don't even recall getting home last night.
> 
> (Not to worry, I had a driver who stayed sober)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yea \m/\m/
I haven't even gone to sleep yet...:sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 1, 2012)

@OP/Boss You go by dates ??


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea \m/\m/
> I haven't even gone to sleep yet...:sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You are a founding member..You have been there since the start..-.-

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




-Grift- said:


> @OP/Boss You go by dates ??

Click to collapse



Apparently, yes..


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea \m/\m/
> I haven't even gone to sleep yet...:sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I woke up still drunk. Had some hugss, laughs, tears, beers, shots, tears, hugs, laughs, broke up a fight, got home safe. All in all, turned out well. 





-Grift- said:


> @OP/Boss You go by dates ??

Click to collapse



Yeah, two weeks = 14 calendar days. Be patient, young muffin. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Code... Code!? CODE!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.no.no fraid not. Just new buttons

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are a founding member..You have been there since the start..-.-

Click to collapse




lol well I was saying it for them 






Apex_Strider said:


> I woke up still drunk. Had some hugss, laughs, tears, beers, shots, tears, hugs, laughs, broke up a fight, got home safe. All in all, turned out well.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Ah we were talking about fights earlier lol 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1527112
> 
> *jumps up with joy*

Click to collapse



Which app is that?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> hey guys its my b day!
> 
> Wats up?
> Does ingress work without camera? (Phone camera module is broken)
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday:thumbup:

“I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone seem cabessius around? Doesn't look like he's been in here since the 18th.

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone seem cabessius around? Doesn't look like he's been in here since the 18th.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



haven't seen him. period.  we have a lost muffin. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1527112
> 
> *jumps up with joy*

Click to collapse



Yup.. its been there from two days almost.. i saw it many times at first!!







jugg1es said:


> No.no.no fraid not. Just new buttons
> 
> “I would love to change the world, but they won’t give me the source code”

Click to collapse



And more head ache and work I guess...


@Apex/boss.. nope.. from the day I came on board I didn't see him..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> hey guys its my b day!
> 
> Wats up?
> Does ingress work without camera? (Phone camera module is broken)
> ...

Click to collapse



 This msg has no fat, No cholesterol and No addictive.. This is all Natural except, with a lot of sugar.. But it can never be as sweet as the one reading it.. Younger than tomorrow, older than yesterday, i wish you today, many many happy returns of the day..
Have a wonderful year ahead.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Mapa



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Maps *



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

cascabel said:


> haven't seen him. period.  we have a lost muffin.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll PM him to see if he's still on board, and a vote will be made by the Governing Body to see if he should have been accepted as an Official Member. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll PM him to see if he's still on board, and a vote will be made by the Governing Body to see if he should have been accepted as an Official Member.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



He must have been eaten. Yum. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

OptimusLove, happy birthday! Hope it's a good 'un. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm going crazy! I need Ingress now!! 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm going crazy! I need Ingress now!!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Make some fan art

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Make some fan art
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Something other than that

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 1, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> hey guys its my b day!
> 
> Wats up?
> Does ingress work without camera? (Phone camera module is broken)

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday Ella.

Ingress _should_ work fine without a camera - there is no need for a camera unless you want to take photos of places to submit as new portals.

Enjoying it still - level 3 and building :good:


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

When will Ingress be free for everyone?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> When will Ingress be free for everyone?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



2020



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



No, I refuse to believe that. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> When will Ingress be open for everyone?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



FTFY

No idea though...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> No idea though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope soon 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Good morning everybody. I literally just woke up after 12 hours of sleep.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Good morning everybody. I literally just woke up after 12 hours off sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Its night

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> When will Ingress be free for everyone?

Click to collapse



I don't know when the public release is.  What I would suggest is that you start to submit some of your own portals for consideration - the more decent places near you, the more fun it will be when you get access and the easier you will find it to learn and upgrade .


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its night
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Lol. Its 11:29AM here. 
I'm just starting the day.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Lol. Its 11:29AM here.
> I'm just starting the day.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Its 10 pm here.. so its night

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 1, 2012)

Today is my country's National Day

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome @X8 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its 10 pm here.. so its night
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Dude, that's strange. I think you broke your country.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> No, I refuse to believe that.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



True Story



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Dude, that's strange. I think you broke your country.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




SimonTS said:


> I don't know when the public release is.  What I would suggest is that you start to submit some of your own portals for consideration - the more decent places near you, the more fun it will be when you get access and the easier you will find it to learn and upgrade .

Click to collapse




This


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I don't know when the public release is.  What I would suggest is that you start to submit some of your own portals for consideration - the more decent places near you, the more fun it will be when you get access and the easier you will find it to learn and upgrade .

Click to collapse



Sounds good 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its night
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Orlynao 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Another idea 

Enter your email on ingress.com everyday



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Orlynao
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse




you should ask that?



Josepho1997 said:


> Dude, that's strange. I think you broke your country.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

YES.JPG



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> you should ask that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Why. So. Confused 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> YES.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't had a comeback comment.. so the confusion

/me hacks QF's mobile/
**switches on GPS**
**finds that he is from same country too**

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



_

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> lol well I was saying it for them
> 
> 
> Lol...ok
> ...

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> Which app is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Boat Browser, fast and also has lots of good features


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Boat Browser, fast and also has lots of good features

Click to collapse



Have you tried floating browser? Its awesome!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> _
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Zero got owned 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Have you tried floating browser? Its awesome!!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Nope 







veeman said:


> Zero got owned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Lol..Zero really is a zero


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Zero got owned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Lol. What game was that?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Lol. What game was that?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



/me also wonders the same..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nope
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gpc.myweb.hinet.net.PopupWeb
> 
> Lol..Zero really is not equal to 0.99999

Click to collapse



FTFY

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Oh God no...No more maths... -.-

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

@Apex, I checked the official member list and all of them are active.Some could be more active but..meh...
Cabessius is the only completely non-active guy..


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Lol. What game was that?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> /me also wonders the same..

Click to collapse



It's called Indestructible.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh God no...No more maths... -.-

Click to collapse



E=mc^2
I had no idea what this was used for until last week in science.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Boat Browser, fast and also has lots of good features

Click to collapse



Will try it out. Thanks  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's called Indestructible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Well now I know what you do when you're not on xda... 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> E=mc^2
> I had no idea what this was used for until last week in science.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



The mass energy equation?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes. Getting rid of muffin now. 

Sent from the project codename KLP
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Some could be more active but..meh...

Click to collapse



/me thinks he is talking about Deadly.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> The mass energy equation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's called Indestructible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Never heard of that o.o







Josepho1997 said:


> E=mc^2
> I had no idea what this was used for until last week in science.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse





Speed of light equation right? 




veeman said:


> Will try it out. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



No problem 

@Deadly, float browser looks like sh*t....:/

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> /me thinks he is talking about Deadly.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Ofc not..







LewisGauss said:


> Yes. Getting rid of muffin now.
> 
> Sent from the project codename KLP
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Congrats 






Josepho1997 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



No way...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Never heard of that o.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I think its the Mass Energy Equation.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Well if I use float browser, other apps won't get restarted when minimized... guess its best suited for low end devices like mine

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> @Apex, I checked the official member list and all of them are active.Some could be more active but..meh...
> Cabessius is the only completely non-active guy..

Click to collapse



I'll set forth a vote to determine his eligibility. But, only after my head stops spinning. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Never heard of that o.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indestructible takes a lot of work to get some good cars though. 

Energy=(Mass)(Speed of light)^2

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> No. I think its the Mass Energy Equation.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Yes..you are right 
its the c in it that stands for speed of light, in vacuum that is..






Deadly. said:


> Well if I use float browser, other apps won't get restarted when minimized... guess its best suited for low end devices like mine
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse





I have an ace  lol




Apex_Strider said:


> I'll set forth a vote to determine his eligibility. But, only after my head stops spinning.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Great :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Indestructible takes a lot of work to get some good cars though.
> 
> Energy=(Mass)(Speed of light)^2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

@prawsome... can muffins vote or only members?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll set forth a vote to determine his eligibility. But, only after my head stops spinning.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



maybe he's just busy with school/work? i'll be checking his profile to see if he's active anywhere on xda.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @prawsome... can muffins vote or only members?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Members and the Governing Body. Two-thirds majority wins for each vote. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Members and the Governing Body. Two-thirds majority wins for each vote.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Don't forget to vote me! xD


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Checked his profile, from what I see, he doesn't post much.He has been active on xda after that, made about 12 posts I think, but he doesn't post much anyway.

I vote for a demotion to pledge level with monitoring for 2 weeks and removal from pledge list also if he doesn't post in that period.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Ex.
A 6210g truck...(not a real problem. Nor realistic.)
E=mc^2
1)Get 6210g into kg. *After some math* 6210g=6.210kg
2)Plug it in the equation
E=6.210kg * 3.0 * 10^8 m/s^2
E=6.210kg * 9.0*10^16 m^2/s^2
E=55.89 * 10^16 J
*Note that *=times and J=Joules. Also, I did the math in my head so I probably made some mistakes.*

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Members and the Governing Body. Two-thirds majority wins for each vote.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Sorry.. my question sounded wrong... I meant about pledgers... so they will get voting power once they become members.. until then no right..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sorry.. my question sounded wrong... I meant about pledgers... so they will get voting power once they become members.. until then no right..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



That's correct. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sorry.. my question sounded wrong... I meant about pledgers... so they will get voting power once they become members.. until then no right..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



You are not deadly..You are just another human being 

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> Don't forget to vote me! xD

Click to collapse



Lewis, that profile picture suits you


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ex.
> A 6210g truck...(not a real problem. Nor realistic.)
> E=mc^2
> 1)Get 6210g into kg. *After some math* 6210g=6.210kg
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, It's weekend! Stop that math stuff!


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ex.
> A 6210g truck...(not a real problem. Nor realistic.)
> E=mc^2
> 1)Get 6210g into kg. *After some math* 6210g=6.210kg
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! Physics!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 1, 2012)

prawesome said:


> lewis, that profile picture suits you :d

Click to collapse



lol are you serious?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> lol are you serious?

Click to collapse



Kinda


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are not deadly..You are just another human being
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









I'm deadly when its comes to games.. its my gaming name actually.. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm deadly when its comes to games.. its my gaming name actually..
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Really now?  

Talking about games...Anyone have Xbox?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Really now?
> 
> Talking about games...Anyone have Xbox?

Click to collapse



Nokidding.jpg

I'm talking about just PC mobile and video games of old days though... no Xbox and such sorts..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nokidding.jpg
> 
> I'm talking about just PC mobile and video games of old days though... no Xbox and such sorts..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PC is great...Freaking games are damn expensice..so need to wait for 2-3 months after launch of the game to get one...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yay! Physics!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Here's a question.
What's the Kinectic Energy of a 200kg rock at the edge of a high cliff?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> PC is great...Freaking games are damn expensice..so need to wait for 2-3 months after launch of the game to get one...

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for the new Sims City! xD


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Here's a question.
> What's the Kinectic Energy of a 200kg rock at the edge of a high cliff?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Purple. That one was easy...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Purple. That one was easy...

Click to collapse



Well, actually, it's not moving. So zero Joule's. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Well, actually, it's not moving. So zero Joule's.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Same difference...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Purple. That one was easy...

Click to collapse



I think the answer is pickle, because the aliens does not eat cake with the narwhals.


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Well, actually, it's not moving. So zero Joule's.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



My brains getting fried... what's this all maths physics stuff...

I have enough with my exams already.. don't  want them here too

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 1, 2012)

Good Night everyone.


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I think the answer is pickle, because the aliens does not eat cake with the narwhals.
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



This answer would also be acceptable. :laugh:


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Here's a question.
> What's the Kinectic Energy of a 200kg rock at the edge of a high cliff?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Add more stuff to it. Like the velocity of the rock, How high the cliff is and stuff to make it more difficult. I love Physics.

We're calculating sound intensity in Physics right now. It's so awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

More maps



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Add more stuff to it. Like the velocity of the rock, How high the cliff is and stuff to make it more difficult. I love Physics.
> 
> We're calculating sound intensity in Physics right now. It's so awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Um. The cliff is 480m high and the velocity is 0m/s...

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Um. The cliff is 480m high and the velocity is 0m/s...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



And is there a house on the cliff 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Um. The cliff is 480m high and the velocity is 0m/s...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Ummm.. So you wanted kinetic energy? So.. 0.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ummm.. So you wanted kinetic energy? So.. 0.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Good Night everyone.

Click to collapse



Nighty-nite, Louie Louie!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ummm.. So you wanted kinetic energy? So.. 0.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



That's why I was confused when you said add the height and velocity. Ok. What's the GPE of a 2232g rock sitting on the edge of a 892m cliff next to a 7898kg house in Sweden? Make sure you answer in the correct significant digits.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> That's why I was confused when you said add the height and velocity. Ok. What's the GPE of a 2232g rock sitting on the edge of a 892m cliff next to a 7898kg house in Sweden? Make sure you answer in the correct significant digits.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Orlynao



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> That's why I was confused when you said add the height and velocity. Ok. What's the GPE of a 2232g rock sitting on the edge of a 892m cliff next to a 7898kg house in Sweden? Make sure you answer in the correct significant digits.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



What's GPE? Or do you mean potential energy?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> What's GPE? Or do you mean potential energy?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Y U IGNORE



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

[email protected]: / $ su
[email protected]: / # fuc|<
sh: fuc|< : not found


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> What's GPE? Or do you mean potential energy?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yeah. I guess. I don't know if there's a difference. GPE has a very simple formula though. GPE=mh (or wgh, g standing for the gravitational acceleration, 9.81m/s)

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

So no one has a Xbox here? :|


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> [email protected]: / $ fuc|<
> sh: fuc|< : not found

Click to collapse



This


Chi Delta Alpha =/= Math Club



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> [email protected]: / $ su
> [email protected]: / # fuc|<
> sh: fuc|< : not found

Click to collapse



I wish I could thank you but I can't


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So no one has a Xbox here? :|

Click to collapse



I don't, but I may pick myself up one after the holidays. I do have a Wii, and I will destroy anyone in a game of bowling...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So no one has a Xbox here? :|

Click to collapse



I have, but I never use my Xbox 360.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I wish I could thank you but I can't

Click to collapse



Why not?



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> [email protected]: / $ su
> [email protected]: / # fuc|<
> sh: fuc|< : not found

Click to collapse









-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So no one has a Xbox here? :|

Click to collapse



I have a Xbox 360.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse




how YOU HACK MY GPS 


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y U IGNORE
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Ignore what?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## 063_XOBX (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So no one has a Xbox here? :|

Click to collapse



You spelled it wrong


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> This
> 
> 
> Chi Delta Alpha =/= Math Club
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey don't hate just cuz I like Physics.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hey don't hate just cuz I like Physics.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Math is for people who don't know how to fish.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hey don't hate just cuz I like Physics.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



-_-

Okay.jpg



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> how YOU HACK MY GPS
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



It takes too much time to teach you

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> It takes too much time to teach you
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



TELL MEEEEE



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

Meet GumNut. He's the bomb.

On my phone. Opera Mini.
So no inserting the image into the post. Attachment only.

It's from Reddit, BTW.


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> TELL MEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Probably has to do with physics 'er something...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Probably has to do with physics 'er something...

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Math is for people who don't know how to fish.

Click to collapse



I leik the way you think.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> TELL MEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Even if I did tell you.. you won't be able to get it

I don't want your brains to get fried 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Even if I did tell you.. you won't be able to get it
> 
> I don't want your brains to get fried
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which brains? 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Meet GumNut. He's the bomb.
> 
> On my phone. Opera Mini.
> So no inserting the image into the post. Attachment only.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's genius. I like that guy, and his GumNut.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't, but I may pick myself up one after the holidays. I do have a Wii, and I will destroy anyone in a game of bowling...

Click to collapse



Ah..great







devstaff said:


> I have, but I never use my Xbox 360.

Click to collapse



Why not?












Josepho1997 said:


> I have a Xbox 360.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse





Slim version? 





063_XOBX said:


> You spelled it wrong

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Which brains?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I thought you would have one...:sly: you don't?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's genius. I like that guy, and his GumNut.

Click to collapse



Except that its an iPad 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Which brains?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse




Those tiny nanoscopic ones

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Except that its an iPad
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I don't like either anymore.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Those tiny nanoscopic ones
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Theyre called non existent







Apex_Strider said:


> I don't like either anymore.

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's genius. I like that guy, and his GumNut.

Click to collapse



GumNut is developing quite the fan following.

And he deserves it. 

He's a fukn badass.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello there Alan, krushnum... what's up?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I thought you would have one...:sly: you don't?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



No one has any around here..except me


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> GumNut is developing quite the fan following.
> 
> And he deserves it.
> 
> He's a fukn badass.

Click to collapse




Y U BE YOU


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Theyre called non existent
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Like .999999 is not equal to 1?

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> No one has any around here..except me

Click to collapse



Oh prawn you silly crustacean you

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Like .999999 is not equal to 1?
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



:what:



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone interested in modding...

Check this out..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1918500

@prawsome... ohreallynao.jpg? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Anyone interested in modding...
> 
> Check this out..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1918500
> ...

Click to collapse



That's in the portal 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Anyone interested in modding...
> 
> Check this out..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1918500
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawsome said:
			
		

> the slim version?

Click to collapse



No. I have the black 120 gig 360. Its basically the same as the white I think.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yep

Click to collapse



Praaaaaawn Ohai



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hello there Alan, krushnum... what's up?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Hey man...
 nothing much...
pretty much wasted the day...
the most productive thing I did today was get my journal approved...

You say.... what's been goin on?

Also, it's Krushna... krushnam is my nickname coz some dude from Orissa already took krushna. 
Dude doesn't even use it.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That's in the portal
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Not every looks at it like u n i

@prawesome... menobeliveyouoneitsibitsinitsitisi.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hey man...
> nothing much...
> pretty much wasted the day...
> the most productive thing I did today was get my journal approved...
> ...

Click to collapse



Channon will delete his account if its inactive and you pm hin



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Finally got a tester for my PAC-Man ROM  Hope it works, or at least boots 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not every looks at it like u n i
> 
> @prawesome... menobeliveyouoneitsibitsinitsitisi.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uni?



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Channon will delete his account if its inactive and you pm hin
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Thx.

BTW wuts with all the physics talk?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Are we gonna reach 4000 posts today


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Also, it's Krushna... krushnam is my nickname coz some dude from Orissa already took krushna.
> Dude doesn't even use it.

Click to collapse



Then do an apple then.. get a patent on name from patent office first.. they would give one easily without a second thought


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not every looks at it like u n i]

Click to collapse





QuantumFoam said:


> Uni?

Click to collapse



U 'N' I - You And I


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Finally got a tester for my PAC-Man ROM  Hope it works, or at least boots
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



My grandma has a laptop but no Internet, and she may give the laptop to me. If that's the case, I will finally be able to build the PAC-man ROM too.


Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> U 'N' I - You And I

Click to collapse



Genius.png



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> No. I have the black 120 gig 360. Its basically the same as the white I think.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Huh...i was talking about the version..
arcade,elite,slim..






QuantumFoam said:


> Praaaaaawn Ohai
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse





Hey





Deadly. said:


> Not every looks at it like u n i
> 
> @prawesome... menobeliveyouoneitsibitsinitsitisi.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Non sense post is nonsense


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Are we gonna reach 4000 posts today

Click to collapse



That post is already reserved by me. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Then do an apple then.. get a patent on name from patent office first.. they would give one easily without a second thought
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL.
Iskcon would beat me to the registration. 

Indian joke. Sorry if ppl don't get it.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Uni?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> That post is already reserved by me.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Dream on buddy ... dream on

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

I bet we will reach 4000 by tomorrow 

Also....



Imma gonna kill you *****


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dream on buddy ... dream on
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



 wizard



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dream on buddy ... dream on
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



That's mine..


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Finally got a tester for my PAC-Man ROM  Hope it works, or at least boots
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> wizard
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



he's not the wizard..the wizard is in Ace land...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That's mine..

Click to collapse



Pfffffftch



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

That PAC rom is not my best rom, but I have the official PAC creator on Xperia Ray, SZL Kiev


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I bet we will reach 4000 by tomorrow
> 
> Also....
> View attachment 1527609
> ...

Click to collapse



Give me 2 days and I'll be on the top of the list.
And no, I won't maps.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Give mme 2 days and I'll be on the top of the list.
> And no, I won't maps.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



maps 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Imma gonna kill you *****

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> That PAC rom is not my best rom, but I have the official PAC creator on Xperia Ray, SZL Kiev

Click to collapse



I'm hoping to make a build for kindle fire soon.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That's mine..

Click to collapse



I don't like quoting my own posts.. so saying it again..

Dream on sir.. dream on

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Pfffffftch
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I don't like quoting my own posts.. so saying it again..
> 
> Dream on sir.. dream on
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Condescending Muffin 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


>

Click to collapse



0.0

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Give me 2 days and I'll be on the top of the list.
> And no, I won't maps.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> maps
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Isn't that 50% of the posts on this thread? 

At least?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex is here.... **whispers***
Stop this post count talk...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 0.0
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



-_- . What's 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

One post.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I'm hoping to make a build for kindle fire soon.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Check out SZL Kievs github, all sources is there


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Two posts.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> One post.

Click to collapse



Two posts 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Give me 2 days and I'll be on the top of the list.
> And no, I won't maps.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Ya right 







Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Deadly just overtook me by 2 posts... 






Deadly. said:


> I don't like quoting my own posts.. so saying it again..
> 
> You are awesome sir...You are awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Three posts, a lady. 

(Still three ahead of all of you, not that it matters.)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Anybody here that creates custom roms?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Check out SZL Kievs github, all sources is there

Click to collapse



Orly



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Four posts

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Three posts, a lady.
> 
> (Still three ahead of all of you, not that it matters.)

Click to collapse



Dude. Mapsing is not cool. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Four posts
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Five posts



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> One post.

Click to collapse



3 posts... 







Apex_Strider said:


> Two posts.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Also...
Thread closed.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Dude. Mapsing is not cool.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Look who's talking



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Also...
> Thread closed.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



NO.PSD



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Dude. Mapsing is not cool.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Wait, what? 

434th post for me. 

(And, I'm th OP!)


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Look who's talking
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



This thread is freakin' closed. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ya right
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Anybody here that creates custom roms?

Click to collapse



Me..Though i have been out of touch recently since i dont have a laptop now 







Josepho1997 said:


> Also...
> Thread closed.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



O rlmente?


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Also...
> Thread closed.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



You only dream of that power. That, and owning a phone!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> 434th post for me.
> 
> (And, I'm th OP!)

Click to collapse



Ultimate win. 

Combining posts in the #1 popular thread



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Me..Though i have been out of touch recently since i dont have a laptop now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Next person to post in this closed thread get's banned. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



That fix is bad and u shud feel bad







Josepho1997 said:


> This thread is freakin' closed.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Gtfo.jpg


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This thread is freakin' closed.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I hate saying same thing... oh well.. one last freaking last time..

Dream on bro

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> 434th post for me.
> 
> (And, I'm th OP!)

Click to collapse



What? No, no, no. This thread is *MINE*

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Next person to post in this closed thread get's banned.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That fix is bad and u shud feel bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No gtfo here



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

We should really discuss something, any ideas for things to discuss?


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No gtfo here
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



sup QF


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What? No, no, no. This thread is *MINE*
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



These are your threads.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> We should really discuss something, any ideas for things to discuss?

Click to collapse



INGRESS TIME



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Next person to post in this closed thread get's banned.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Next person to post in this closed thread get's banned.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> No gtfo here
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse





No.rle 




devstaff said:


> We should really discuss something, any ideas for things to discuss?

Click to collapse



Games?


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



You must be Meph's secondary 'puppy' account here on xda...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> INGRESS TIME
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Yup, I really want a invite to that game , I guess I have to wait...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

INGRESS TIME 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh wow, some surprising threads moving to the second page...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Merry christmas

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> These are your threads.

Click to collapse



Woah... so many!!! I have only 5.. all good threads though

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> sup QF

Click to collapse



Hey ronnie..Havent seen u around here 







QuantumFoam said:


> INGRESS TIME
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



No png


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Oh wow, some surprising threads moving to the second page...

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> INGRESS TIME
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1527632
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Apex_Strider said:


> You must be Meph's secondary 'puppy' account here on xda...

Click to collapse



Banned! All of you!

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Oh wow, some surprising threads moving to the second page...

Click to collapse


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey ronnie..Havent seen u around here

Click to collapse



Been in and out


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

OK guys...
not posing anymore....
Its getting tedious posting from Opera Mini...
Might still lurk, though.
Bye


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Omdjdslsossololmol omssokeøeoeldodmlolo EEEY MACARENA!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You must be Meph's secondary 'puppy' account here on xda...

Click to collapse



^^^ 







Josepho1997 said:


> Banned! All of you!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



O rlynao?


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Woah... so many!!! I have only 5.. all good threads though
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



My crowning achievements are in my siggy...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> These are your threads.

Click to collapse



I posted a lot of n00b threads because I was a n00b. At least I have a few guides, one that made it to the front page. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Been in and out

Click to collapse



Oh..i see..How is your family coming along mate? 






InfinityFTW said:


> Omdjdslsossololmol omssokeøeoeldodmlolo EEEY MACARENA!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maps


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> OK guys...
> not posing anymore....
> Its getting tedious posting from Opera Mini...
> Might still lurk, though.
> Bye

Click to collapse



Tapatalk, fool!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You must be Meph's secondary 'puppy' account here on xda...

Click to collapse



That made perfect sense boss!!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Ohai Ronnie



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That made perfect sense boss!!
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Meph's puppy? Meph's Kitty. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

This thread is so damn fast today


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> This thread is so damn fast today

Click to collapse



Banned. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh..i see..How is your family coming along mate?
> 
> Maps

Click to collapse



We are doing better, more and more everyday


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Meph's puppy? Meph's Kitty.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



You are the culprit ....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Tapatalk, fool!

Click to collapse



No tabs on tapatalk.
HN, Reddit and XDA.
All three on tapatalk?
No.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

WTF is this maps thing? Haha

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> This thread is so damn fast today

Click to collapse



Foop



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I posted a lot of n00b threads because I was a n00b. At least I have a few guides, one that made it to the front page.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are the culprit ....

Click to collapse



….tirpluc eht era uoY

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



This isn't a banned because.... thread... let you be guided to right place.. please stop using apple maps and starting using Google maps!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> WTF is this maps thing? Haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Google Maps



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> No tabs on tapatalk.
> HN, Reddit and XDA.
> All three on tapatalk?
> No.

Click to collapse



Reddit is das best. When does the narwhal bacon?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Banned.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











ronnie498 said:


> We are doing better, more and more everyday

Click to collapse



Good to know mate


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

This thread is going fast, 1 page every minute now, wow


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Bored QF is bored



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> No tabs on tapatalk.
> HN, Reddit and XDA.
> All three on tapatalk?
> No.

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Thanks.png



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bored QF is bored
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Maps

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



It's true!


Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just me that hates to render stuff?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> WTF is this maps thing? Haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Spam  spelled backwards






devstaff said:


> This thread is going fast, 1 page every minute now, wow

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Maps
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Just me that hates to render stuff?

Click to collapse



I etah rendering.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I don't know when the public release is.  What I would suggest is that you start to submit some of your own portals for consideration - the more decent places near you, the more fun it will be when you get access and the easier you will find it to learn and upgrade .

Click to collapse



I will

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I etah rendering.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



It makes the computer lag, and you cant barely do anything while you do it.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Reddit is das best. When does the narwhal bacon?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you met these fine people yet?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1914513


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I will
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeet



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

3500 posts..We are half way to 4000


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Spam  spelled backwards
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because of maps. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Finally made it home in one piece

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

So when did this thread reach 3,000? What time and day?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Spam  spelled backwards
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U missed the haha part.. and got trolled.jpg:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Ohmygod, i got it! Maps backwards is spam! Mind=blown

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is like a huge spambox atm


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Maps, eh? Apple Maps..


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I will
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Hey congrats on becoming member...
You must be happy.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Ohmygod, i got it! Maps backwards is spam! Mind=blown
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Orly



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> So when did this thread reach 3,000? What time and day?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Go to previous pages you noob 







Deadly. said:


> U missed the haha part.. and got trolled.jpg:sly:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Nope :sly:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Go to previous pages you noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prawn 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Go to previous pages you noob
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get the time. Only the day. Nov. 30

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

This thread is fast and you should feel fast :silly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Maps, eh? Apple Maps..

Click to collapse



You mean Apple Spam.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Slow down, kids...


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> So when did this thread reach 3,000? What time and day?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Two weeks into our existence, to the day. Around (insert time of afternoon here) o'clock.

Also, sent out friend-y things to those here who aren't in my contacts. Please don't abuse it, lest you find yourselves "Meph'd".

Just kidding, but seriously. :cyclops:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You mean Apple Spam.

Click to collapse



No.png



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You mean Apple Spam.

Click to collapse



Maps


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Maps

Click to collapse



Hub



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You mean Apple Spam.

Click to collapse



You kidding me? Apple only sues not spam....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Two weeks into our existence, to the day. Around (insert time of afternoon here) o'clock.
> 
> Also, sent out friend-y things to those here who aren't in my contacts. Please don't abuse it, lest you find yourselves "Meph'd".
> 
> Just kidding, but seriously. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



This thread move really fast!
Over 5000 posts since last night! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You mean Apple Spam.

Click to collapse



You mean apple scam?


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This thread move really fast!
> Over 5000 posts since last night!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



5000? 
Man you badly need math classes.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This thread move really fast!
> Over 5000 posts since last night!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Maps
Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Y apex no friend me 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> 5000?
> Man you badly need math classes.

Click to collapse



I meant 500 you troll! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Two weeks into our existence, to the day. Around (insert time of afternoon here) o'clock.
> 
> Also, sent out friend-y things to those here who aren't in my contacts. Please don't abuse it, lest you find yourselves "Meph'd".
> 
> Just kidding, but seriously. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



:Thanks: will look to it once thread slows down a bit..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks: will look to it once thread slows down a bit..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Does he mean send out invitations for this thread to our friends in other parts of xda?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This thread move really fast!
> Over 5000 posts since last night!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



5000?? What are you on kid?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y apex no friend me
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



He friended me. *proud*

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Friending. Friending everywhere.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> 5000?? What are you on kid?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Will you be my friend? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> He friended me. *proud*
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y apex no friend me 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Does he mean send out invitations for this thread to our friends in other parts of xda?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Why not ask him?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Does he mean send out invitations for this thread to our friends in other parts of xda?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I said I will see when I get to PC.. so currently have no idea.. I think he sent friend request to members and pledges I guess?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why not ask him?

Click to collapse



Do you mean send out invitations for his thread to our friends in other parts of xda?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Will you be my friend?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Why not? You sound like a cool kid.. except some time ............    

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> except some time ............
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Why not? You sound like a cool kid.. except some time ............
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Unsuccessful troll is fail 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Do you mean send out invitations for his thread to our friends in other parts of xda?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Speak English please

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y apex no friend me
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

I have to put my phone on silent lol. I'm at the store talking to a Lady and my phone is blowing up  

She asked if I needed to take that call.. I said no, because its actually my brothers from the fraternity chattin it up, and that "ring" is actually a single beep for every message 

You guys are flying.. 

As a joke, i may download a certain.. "moan"  and set it as email tone. That way when all of your messages come through, well.... lol you get it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

I can no longer successfully lurk in this thread. Gawdddd, this things moves fast.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> You mean apple scam?

Click to collapse



Isn't scam just another word for Apple?


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Isn't scam just another word for Apple?

Click to collapse



Troll is another word for Apple.


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Do you mean send out invitations for his thread to our friends in other parts of xda?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Added you all to my contacts/friend list on xda.

Sheesh, now I regret making that move...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> I can no longer successfully lurk in this thread. Gawdddd, this things moves fast.

Click to collapse



This thread moves at a ridiculous speed

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Or Lawyer



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I have to put my phone on silent lol. I'm at the store talking to a Lady and my phone is blowing up
> 
> She asked if I needed to take that call.. I said no, because its actually my brothers from the fraternity chattin it up, and that "ring" is actually a single beep for every message
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kickass



werked said:


> I can no longer successfully lurk in this thread. Gawdddd, this things moves fast.

Click to collapse



kickass x2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I have to put my phone on silent lol. I'm at the store talking to a Lady and my phone is blowing up
> 
> She asked if I needed to take that call.. I said no, because its actually my brothers from the fraternity chattin it up, and that "ring" is actually a single beep for every message
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolol... that made 
me almost drop my phone when I rofl here.. please give warning before with such posts!!






werked said:


> I can no longer successfully lurk in this thread. Gawdddd, this things moves fast.

Click to collapse



Y lurking? When you can join in the party

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> This thread moves at a ridiculous speed
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



3x10^8 ms^-1


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Added you all to my contacts/friend list on xda.
> 
> Sheesh, now I regret making that move...

Click to collapse



Does that mean you have more than two now

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I have to put my phone on silent lol. I'm at the store talking to a Lady and my phone is blowing up
> 
> She asked if I needed to take that call.. I said no, because its actually my brothers from the fraternity chattin it up, and that "ring" is actually a single beep for every message
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That's funny.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y lurking? When you can join in the party
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



^^^This^^^

I welcome my cyber-crush anytime. 

Dudes, stay away or I will beat you... :silly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> kickass

Click to collapse



This is working perfectly lol. Funny as hell.. I'm getting some pretty crazy looks lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> I can no longer successfully lurk in this thread. Gawdddd, this things moves fast.

Click to collapse



Shakes hhead randomly


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> 3x10^8 ms^-1

Click to collapse



The speed of light is actually 3.0*10^8. I'm not sure if its squared or not.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

All I want for Christmas is an iPad 
And a WiiU.
And a Surface (Pro if I could get it)
And a J Butterfly.


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex has been on my friends list for months.  jelly?!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Apex has been on my friends list for months.  jelly?!

Click to collapse



I'm not. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Does that mean you have more than two now

Click to collapse








Yes, two twenty, by my last count.

Again, not that it matters, this ain't Facepalmbook.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> All I want for Christmas is an iPad
> And a WiiU.
> And a Surface (Pro if I could get it)
> And a J Butterfly.

Click to collapse



iPad?
Why not Nexus 10?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> All I want for Christmas is an iPad
> And a WiiU.
> And a Surface (Pro if I could get it)
> And a J Butterfly.

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> Apex has been on my friends list for months.  jelly?!

Click to collapse



And mine, that's two

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ^^^This^^^
> 
> I welcome my cyber-crush anytime.
> 
> Dudes, stay away or I will beat you... :silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ^^^This^^^
> 
> I welcome my cyber-crush anytime.
> 
> Dudes, stay away or I will beat you... :silly:

Click to collapse



Well, we wont be snatchers.. yiu are safe boss!!







Axis_Drummer said:


> This is working perfectly lol. Funny as hell.. I'm getting some pretty crazy looks lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You are in for more... so get into busy areas.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



220? WTF...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> LOL

Click to collapse



Again, I think that lol is backwards.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> The speed of light is actually 3.0*10^8. I'm not sure if its squared or not.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Like i said earlier, you better find some good math class..


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, we wont be snatchers.. yiu are safe boss!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, foreveralone.jpg for this guy right here...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, two twenty, by my last count.
> 
> Again, not that it matters, this ain't Facepalmbook.

Click to collapse



That made the invite so not speeeecial

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Like i said earlier, you better find some good math class..

Click to collapse



Well in the E=mc^2, c^2 is light squared. And I use 3.0*10^8(squared)

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> iPad?
> Why not Nexus 10?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I'm just kidding.
But I might get an iPad coz its got these awesome medical textbook apps that aren't remotely matched by Android.
Something needs to be done.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Well in the E=mc^2, c^2 is light squared. And I use 3.0*10^8(squared)
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



OK.jpg



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Again, I think that lol is backwards.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse




Fail. Jpg

Twice same.. not cool..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 220? WTF...

Click to collapse



Last time I'll mention it:

"I got 220 friends, but a Meph ain't one"

Now, when/if he comes back, he can stew in his own adolescent, immature juices, while I pickle myself with whiskey.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You are in for more... so get into busy areas..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



I'm just walking around Walmart. I think fart tones are more suitable since there's many kids lol 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Fail. Jpg
> 
> Twice same.. not cool..
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Twice? I'm just bumping my post count.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Again, I think that lol is backwards.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Livewithit.jpg


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm just walking around Walmart. I think fart tones are more suitable since there's many kids lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



How about gunshots



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 1, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I'm just kidding.
> But I might get an iPad coz its got these awesome medical textbook apps that aren't remotely matched by Android.
> Something needs to be done.

Click to collapse



Ipad is not bad at all. Apps are good, screen is good, battery life is excellent. I have one. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Well in the E=mc^2, c^2 is light squared. And I use 3.0*10^8(squared)
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Livewithit.jpg

Click to collapse



This thread might actually get 1,000 posts within 24 hours! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, two twenty, by my last count.
> 
> Again, not that it matters, this ain't Facepalmbook.

Click to collapse



And whose screenshot its that, whose shoulder did you lean over to get that?

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Ok.jpg
:'(

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> How about gunshots
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Ok but only for a bit  might cause pandemonium with the way you guys are rapid firing 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This thread might actually get 1,000 posts within 24 hours!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



It this is how iit goes...then yes.. 
Also Deadly, go to sleep and stop getting the #2 place with a 1 post margin


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This thread might actually get 1,000 posts within 24 hours!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



You should be given the "unofficial muffin post counter"  title after you pledge.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> It this is how iit goes...then yes..
> Also Deadly, go to sleep and stop getting the #2 place with a 1 post margin

Click to collapse



Idontknowwhatyouaretalkingabout

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> You should be given the "unofficial muffin post counter"  title after you pledge.

Click to collapse



Oh, I'll never pledge. I value my avatar with my life.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> You should be given the "unofficial muffin post counter"  title after you pledge.

Click to collapse



Y U NO THINK OF THAT FIRST



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Idontknowwhatyouaretalkingabout
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



O rlynao?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

You ain't getting my place back prawesome.. try all you want... 
I'm more active than you.. admit it and livewithit.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y U NO THINK OF THAT FIRST
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Coz he just thought of it?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> O rlynao?

Click to collapse



Yarly



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You ain't getting my place back prawesome.. try all you want...
> I'm more active than you.. admit it and livewithit.jpg
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



You are just more active than me today  
Besides, you are ahead of me by JUST 1 post...ya, that's right


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 3500 posts..We are half way to 4000

Click to collapse



Post 3601
Edit: 3602 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Coz he just thought of it?

Click to collapse



Werked? She a girl. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Coz he just thought of it?

Click to collapse



Werked isnt a "he"



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Coz he just thought of it?

Click to collapse



I don't think its he.. she is a she


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Werked isnt a "he"
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



She's a she

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Post 3601
> Edit: 3602
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



We made a 100 posts in 30mins 
At this rate, we will get to 4000 today


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Guys. Lets get back on the track. What was the last solid topic?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> She's a she
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. AND MUFFINS



 WE HAVE A GENIUS IN DA HOUSE



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Werked? She a girl.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> Werked isnt a "he"
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> I don't think its he.. she is a she
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse











odetoandroid said:


> She's a she
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



I forgot..I forgot...I admit it..


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Guys. Lets get back on the track. What was the last solid topic?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



The amount of posts

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> We made a 100 posts in 30mins
> At this rate, we will get to 4000 today

Click to collapse



So many people corrected you.. still you didn't admit..

You should feel bad.. I say really bad 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Guys. Lets get back on the track. What was the last solid topic?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Games and tablets


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

11 posts in one minute!
Edit: 5 posts in 20 seconds (or something like that)!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The amount of posts
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



3613.
That wasn't the last solid topic.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So many people corrected you.. still you didn't admit..
> 
> You should feel bad.. I say really bad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idontcare.jpg


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

So much maps



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I forgot..I forgot...I admit it..

Click to collapse



You'd have thought the pink star was a bit of a giveaway

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You'd have thought the pink star was a bit of a giveaway
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



Dumb prawn is dumb 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> So much maps
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Yup.. above one too

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. AND MUFFINS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes we do. Quantum, stand up!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> So much maps
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hey. I created that term! Its copyrighted. 
Stop all of your maps©

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> So much maps
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Maps more and more..







jugg1es said:


> You'd have thought the pink star was a bit of a giveaway
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



I didn't think of it..sigh


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

all three POST ABOVE QUOTED ME 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dumb prawn is dumb
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Salmon


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dumb prawn is dumb
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Reality sucks right? We all think he is cool.. and he made us feel bad about think so

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> all three POST ABOVE QUOTED ME
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



About different stuff 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey. I created that term! Its copyrighted.
> Stop all of your maps©
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Watch out..We have an apple amongst us..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Salmon

Click to collapse



Mad prawn is mad



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Salmon

Click to collapse



Tuna!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. AND MUFFINS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boasting isn't what you should be doing... 

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Boasting isn't what you should be doing...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Gaslight



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Watch out..We have an apple amongst us..

Click to collapse



Lol. That was awesome! #cantstoplaughing

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Reality sucks right? We all think he is cool.. and he made us feel bad about think so
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> Mad prawn is mad
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



No..I have tonnes of home work to do and I can't stay away from this thread.. damn


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No..I have tonnes of home work to do and I can't stay away from this thread.. damn

Click to collapse



Gooooo awaaayyyyy



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Lol. That was awesome! #cantstoplaughing
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Why you no pledge??

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Boasting isn't what you should be doing...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Where did muffin sign went?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No..I have tonnes of home work to do and I can't stay away from this thread.. damn

Click to collapse



Yo prawnboy..

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why you no pledge??
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Kisuke Urahara.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Where did muffin sign went?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



RIP English



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

I feel bad for anyone who wakes up late and finds this thread has 500+ more posts.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Kisuke Urahara.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Me speak English, not Japanese

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Where did muffin sign went?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



It GOed for a walk.

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

Vote Kim Jong Un.

That guy is so awesome!

http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2128881_2129111,00.html?a


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No..I have tonnes of home work to do and I can't stay away from this thread.. damn

Click to collapse



You care so much about second position? I say u should stop.. because u can't get it..

And I don't want you to try something which u can't get

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Gooooo awaaayyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse




+1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You care so much about second position? I say u should stop.. because u can't get it..
> 
> And I don't want you to try something which u can't get
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sleep



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You care so much about second position? I say u should stop.. because u can't get it..
> 
> And I don't want you to try something which u can't get
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's still after my #1 in ACE OT.. 

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Kisuke Urahara.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse





--------------------------------------no manga talk-----------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> RIP English
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Fail quoting is fail

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> --------------------------------------no manga talk-----------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Hey. He asked.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> --------------------------------------no manga talk-----------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Y u no went yet?

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y u no went yet?
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Not sure if serious or trolling



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sleep
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I sleep at 2-3 am.. its still 1;16 am here..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I sleep at 2-3 am.. its still 1;16 am here..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Prawesome will gain more posts then you while you sleep.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I sleep at 2-3 am.. its still 1;16 am here..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



I know. 

You hacked my GPS remember



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y u no went yet?
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



When did I say I'm going.. prawesone said that... 

Not sure serious or trolling

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> When did I say I'm going.. prawesone said that...
> 
> Not sure serious or trolling
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I'm pretty sure you said you were leaving...


Deadly. said:


> I'm leaving

Click to collapse



Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> No. I'm pretty sure you said you were leaving...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Bad troll is bad



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bad troll is bad
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



No troll.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bad troll is bad
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



He's not trolling. 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> He's not trolling.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Orly



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Orly
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



yesrly

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> yesrly
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Foop



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Orly
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Yeahrly

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Slow thread is slow 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Foop
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Poof.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Poof.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Opof



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Slow thread is slow
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Yeah. What happened to everybody?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## K.A. (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> When did I say I'm going.. prawesone said that...
> 
> Not sure serious or trolling
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh well you did say you were wenting, but then again....

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Yeah. What happened to everybody?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Poofed 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Oh well you did say you were wenting, but then again....
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Venting 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> He's not trolling.
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse




he is...:sly:






Josepho1997 said:


> No troll.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Yes troll

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## boborone (Dec 1, 2012)

anybody notice it's optimuslove's bday? it is


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> he is...:sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> he is...:sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trolololololololo.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Orly
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> anybody notice it's optimuslove's bday? it is

Click to collapse



Everyone already wished her


Late bobo is late 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> anybody notice it's optimuslove's bday? it is

Click to collapse



Yup... about 300 posts back we wished her...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

boborone said:


> anybody notice it's optimuslove's bday? it is

Click to collapse



Cool

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



:what:



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup... about 300 posts back we wished her...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



I didn't! Happy birthday OptimusLove.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I didn't! Happy birthday OptimusLove.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Doubt she'll notice it with all the spamming



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I didn't! Happy birthday OptimusLove.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



You were still taking a nap when she was online so you missed...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Doubt she'll notice it with all the spamming
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I'll PM here.
Nobody wished me a happy birthday on my birthday. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You were still taking a nap when she was online so you missed...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Dudleeeyyy



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> I'll PM here.
> Nobody wished me a happy birthday on my birthday.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



You didn't mention it


I had an OT thread started by a friend on my bday 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34884907

I did :angel:  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dudleeeyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody cares about me. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Nobody cares about me.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



EmoAlert.jpg



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Nobody cares about me.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I do little bro... 

Btb.. when is your b'day again?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOSEPHO



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOSEPHO
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



:sly::what::screwy:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I do little bro...
> 
> Btb.. when is your b'day again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 My birthday was November 4.






QuantumFoam said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOSEPHO
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



A little late there. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> My birthday was November 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

Maps



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> My birthday was November 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, better late than never...

This is for Joseph..
Belated wishes bro..
 This msg has no fat, No cholesterol and No addictive.. This is all Natural except, with a lot of sugar.. But it can never be as sweet as the one reading it.. Younger than tomorrow, older than yesterday, i wish you today, many many happy returns of the day..
Have a wonderful year ahead.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maps. :what::beer::banghead::screwy::banghead:

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, better late than never...
> 
> This is for Joseph..
> Belated wishes bro..
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheesy.jpg



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, better late than never...
> 
> This is for Joseph..
> Belated wishes bro..
> ...

Click to collapse



*Thanks*
:'(


Sent from my Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Cheesy.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Stop your mapsing© bro. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> *Thanks*
> :'(
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Stop. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

My bday is February the 14th. Set up an alert in your calendar! It's a day who shall never be forgotten. InfinityFTW's 15'th b-day  haha


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Cheesy.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse





Well, its for late wishes.. that should compensate right?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, its for late wishes.. that should compensate right?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



ULTRAAAAACHEEESY



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> My bday is February the 14th. Set up an alert in your calendar! It's a day who shall never be forgotten. InfinityFTW's 15'th b-day  haha
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Ugh. You're 14? I hate 14 year olds 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I didn't! Happy birthday OptimusLove.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I didn't either. Happy birthday OptimusLove!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> My bday is February the 14th. Set up an alert in your calendar! It's a day who shall never be forgotten. InfinityFTW's 15'th b-day  haha
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Nice... mine is on 13 Jan.. if someone forgets... spidy will come and locks door and you have to sleep with spidey and ponies that night as punishment 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ugh. You're 14? I hate 14 year olds
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



You hated yourself last month 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nice... mine is on 13 Jan.. if someone forgets... spidy will come and locks door and you have to sleep with spidey and ponies that night as punishment
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Thanks for the idea!


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Thanks for the idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Lolque



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You hated yourself last month
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Emo.jpg would explain it.


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You hated yourself last month
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Actually, I have 11 people un my class. Last year, I hated them. I still do. I also hate the 7 and 8 graders. But I was JK.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You hated yourself last month
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I hate the haters who hate the hate and they hate the haters to hate for the sake of hatred and it grows more hate and hating us like hated hating and thus I hate haters...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Actually, I have 11 people un my class. Last year, I hated them. I still do. I also hate the 7 and 8 graders. But I was JK.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Orly



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Actually, I have 11 people un my class. Last year, I hated them. I still do. I also hate the 7 and 8 graders. But I was JK.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I also hate 8.graders. 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Orly
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



yesrly

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> yesrly
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Notsureifrly


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> yesrly
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Whyrly



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Notsureifrly
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Ftw



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> yesrly
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Not sure if true or just post count raisers.jpg




InfinityFTW said:


> Notsureifrly
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Yes really you should be sure

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Whyrly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Notsureifsriusorjsttrollingrly


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I hate the haters who hate the hate and they hate the haters to hate for the sake of hatred and it grows more hate and hating us like hated hating and thus I hate haters...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Peace!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Peace!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Spice



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Peace!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Peacerly?


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Peacerly?
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Peacerlmente



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

End spamfest 
QuantumFoam out. Good night people



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Peace!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



That's the story of naruto anime in 4 lines

Yes peace..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I also hate 8.graders.
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Let's kill all of 'em



        Not Really Though
    


Sent from my Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> That's the story of naruto anime in 4 lines
> 
> Yes peace..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True...

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Peacerlmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Let's kill all of 'em
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mostly hate em cus my sister is one of them 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Let's kill all of 'em
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got a catch'em all.... that's what you said right?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Got a catch'em all.... that's what you said right?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Sure........

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Peacerlmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I mostly hate em cus my sister is one of them
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



My sister is also in 8th grade. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Quoting yourself... 

Notcooolrly

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Its awesome being a senior. So much privileges.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> My sister is also in 8th grade.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



How is yours? Mine is really childish... :/


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes! Hell yes! I did it! Woohoo!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Meh. Good night all. For real this time



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2012)

Can't change avatar in XDA app 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Its awesome being a senior. So much privileges.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse





Are you using apple maps bro?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Yes! Hell yes! I did it! Woohoo!

Click to collapse



What exactly u did?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Its awesome being a senior. So much privileges.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



At my school every kid from 9-12 has a huge amount of privileges. For example, after lunch instead of going to study hall(5th) and Spanish(6th), I just sat in a room and talked with my brother who was leaving back for college. Never even got yelled at. And I just walk out of study hall and leave the school to go to a little shop across the street.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

I navigated through all the maps and caught up with this thread.  Lulz


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Good night all. For real this time
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Same here...

Night night everyone..  ** yawns **

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Same here...
> 
> Night night everyone..  ** yawns **
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This thread will have 4,000 posts when you wake up.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Same here...
> 
> Night night everyone..  ** yawns **
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Muahaha

 Time to sneak in to #2



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This thread will have 4,000 posts when you wake up.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



True dat 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> How is yours? Mine is really childish... :/
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Yeah. My sister is an idiot.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Are you using apple maps bro?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I installed Apple maps on my Nexus 7.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Yeah. My sister is an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> At my school every kid from 9-12 has a huge amount of privileges. For example, after lunch instead of going to study hall(5th) and Spanish(6th), I just sat in a room and talked with my brother who was leaving back for college. Never even got yelled at. And I just walk out of study hall and leave the school to go to a little shop across the street.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. That's so much privileges. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> This thread will have 4,000 posts when you wake up.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Yaright.jpg.. and I will post that 4000th post when I wake up

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yaright.jpg.. and I will post that 4000th post when I wake up
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



No you won't. I already claimed it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Seriously, the  10:00-18:00 GMT crew here is insane.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Good night all. For real this time
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse








Deadly. said:


> Same here...
> 
> Night night everyone..  ** yawns **
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yaright.jpg.. and I will post that 4000th post when I wake up
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Muahaha
> 
> Time to sneak in to #2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Muhahaha

I'm back... well I didn't go actually :sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Muhahaha
> 
> I'm back... well I didn't go actually :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GOOO 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah, I installed Apple maps on my Nexus 7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> GOOO
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> Coolstorybro.jpg
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



GTFO here


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Coolstorybro.jpg
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



GOOOO 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

That story is most definitely not cool.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


>

Click to collapse



*** look who is back *** 

I thought u had homework... now go and dooooooeeeeeet

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> GTFO here

Click to collapse



Prawns back 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 1, 2012)

http://s14.directupload.net/images/121201/axglhdvw.jpg

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> *** look who is back ***
> 
> I thought u had homework... now go and dooooooeeeeeet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just finished it


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

This thread is becoming a spam contest. I'm gonna go chill out in the Nexus 7 forums now.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Just finished it

Click to collapse







Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> GOOO
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse




Prawesome said:


> GTFO here

Click to collapse




QuantumFoam said:


> GOOOO
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



***Obliges seniors***

And goes.... :crying:

Y u hate poor deadly?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> This thread is becoming a spam contest. I'm gonna go chill out in the Nexus 7 forums now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Not really.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> This thread is becoming a spam contest. I'm gonna go chill out in the Nexus 7 forums now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Obai



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Prawns back
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Yes i am...And you lot should be afraid..btw..we should start discussing about something else and stop with the post count thing -.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> ***Obliges seniors***
> 
> And goes.... :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Emo 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

To much maps is indeed lame. Even lamer is discussing amongst sremmaps who will maps the most.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> ***Obliges seniors***
> 
> And goes.... :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coz kids needs to sleep


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yes i am...And you lot should be afraid..btw..we should start discussing about something else and stop with the post count thing -.-

Click to collapse



Yeah dude



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> To much maps is indeed lame. Even lamer is discussing amongst sremmaps who will maps the most.

Click to collapse



so we are not supposed to maps now?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok guys. Enough with the maps. Lets actually discuss something. What do you want for Christmas?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yes i am...And you lot should be afraid..btw..we should start discussing about something else and stop with the post count thing -.-

Click to collapse



Totally agreed... Joseph stop doing the maps.. you are worse than apple at it...

JK mate..

So what's the topic?

QF set one nao!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ok guys. Enough with the maps. Lets actually discuss something. What do you want for Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Totally agreed... Joseph stop doing the maps.. you are worse than apple at it...
> 
> JK mate..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Set what



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah dude
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Assassins Creed 3 is a huge change compared to the others


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Coz kids needs to sleep

Click to collapse



I'm no kid.. I'm 23 lol

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Assassins Creed 3 is a huge change compared to the others

Click to collapse



Meh. Not a gamer



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nexus 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol..Even people in the US haven't managed to get one..How do you suppose we are going to get some?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Totally agreed... Joseph stop doing the maps.. you are worse than apple at it...
> 
> JK mate..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey. My maps is actually a repsonse to somebody else's post. So it's technically not maps. :thumbup:



Josepho1997 said:


> Ok guys. Enough with the maps. Lets actually discuss something. What do you want for Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nexus 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Taahpeek... that's what..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lol..Even people in the US haven't managed to get one..How do you suppose we are going to get some?

Click to collapse



That's why the SAD smiley -_-



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Not a gamer
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



y u hate gamez? I love gamez







Deadly. said:


> I'm no kid.. I'm 23 lol
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Its not the age that matters, its the maturity that does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Taahpeek... that's what..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Okay. Topic is anything but maps



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That's why the SAD smiley -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Google messed up..big time..


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Okay. Topic is anything but maps
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Christmas. I freaking love Christmas.
I already have my Christmas tree up. I'm watching Christmas shows. How about you guys?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ok guys. Enough with the maps. Lets actually discuss something. What do you want for Christmas?

Click to collapse



Honestly?  I want someone to share my life with - been alone for too damn long and it's not funny any more.

Worst time of the year to be alone - especially when you see the rest of your family so happy and contented.

Nah - I want world peach and goodwill to all men really (who am I kidding)?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Thread slowed down....like too slow now.....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> y u hate gamez? I love gamez
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmp.. I have lots of it... its no use showing that with kids though 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hmmp.. I have lots of it... its no use showing that with kids though
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



 you didn't see my previous post did you?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Honestly?  I want someone to share my life with - been alone for too damn long and it's not funny any more.

Click to collapse



Yeah. I learned a lesson from both of my parents. Neither one of them every had a girlfriend/boyfriend and so they've been alone their whole lives. I don't want to be like them.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Honestly?  I want someone to share my life with - been alone for too damn long and it's not funny any more.
> 
> Worst time of the year to be alone - especially when you see the rest of your family so happy and contented.
> 
> Nah - I want world peach and goodwill to all men really (who am I kidding)?

Click to collapse



World peach? :silly:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Christmas. I freaking love Christmas.
> I already have my Christmas tree up. I'm watching Christmas shows. How about you guys?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Sorry mate.. that's not global topic.. share your ideas or stories about it.. because we don't celebrate it here... so I can listen from you

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not one who usually wants much for myself.  My GSII is still more than sufficient with AOKP JB, my earphones are awesome, and I've got plenty of games to finish on xbox.

Most of all, I want my son to come out of his Christmas depression.  We've had some messed up stuff at past Christmases happen, that he's just now processing.

For me:
1: 1 yr mma gym membership
2: New cable for earphones that has the Mic and single button
3: Maybe a USB DAC/amp to bypass this crappy Yamaha chip. They should have stuck with Wolfson.
4: New head unit for my car

Any of those would be great.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm not one who usually wants much for myself.  My GSII is still more than sufficient with AOKP JB, my earphones are awesome, and I've got plenty of games to finish on xbox.
> 
> Most of all, I want my son to come out of his Christmas depression.  We've had some messed up stuff at past Christmases happen, that he's just now processing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a Xbox? Id?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yes! Hell yes! I did it! Woohoo!

Click to collapse



Did what?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> World peach? :silly:

Click to collapse



Got the family here as a late get-together for my birthday so I've had a few to drink.

Mind you, World Peach sounds good - Roald Dahl anybody?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Got the family here as a late get-together for my birthday so I've had a few to drink.
> 
> Mind you, World Peach sounds good - Roald Dahl anybody?

Click to collapse



Never heard of him :/ the peach thing does sound kinda cool though..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm never online with my xbox.  But it's my user name here.

I don't like shooter games. If I'm going to shoot someone, it will be like this:






Edit: it seems the sheer awesomeness of my paintball prowess has stopped the thread for a moment


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sorry mate.. that's not global topic.. share your ideas or stories about it.. because we don't celebrate it here... so I can listen from you
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Stories? I don't really have a story. I'll give you my yearly Christmas routine. On Christmas eve, I get on 2-3 hours of sleep. Then I sit there all day waiting for it to be night so I can sleep. I watch Christmas movies most of the time. I'm not sure how much you know about Christmas so...We decorate a pine tree that's 9-10 feet with colorful lights and ornaments. On Christmas "Santa" flies on his magical reindeer to every boy's and girl's house and brings them presents by wrapping them in colorful paper and puts them under the tree. On Christmas day, I wake up at 3AM. I see tons of presents under the tree.(6 kids so a lot of presents). I also open my stocking which we hang and their's usually candy and a bunch of toys. Then at 5AM, we open Christmas presents. My parents usually get us 1 "big" present. Like a laptop or tablet. Its fun. Of course, Santa isn't real.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm never online with my xbox.  But it's my user name here.
> 
> I don't like shooter games. If I'm going to shoot someone, it will be like this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe..Me too..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Stories? I don't really have a story. I'll give you my yearly Christmas routine. On Christmas eve, I get on 2-3 hours of sleep. Then I sit there all day waiting for it to be night so I can sleep. I watch Christmas movies most of the time. I'm not sure how much you know about Christmas so...We decorate a pine tree that's 9-10 feet with colorful lights and ornaments. On Christmas "Santa" flies on his magical reindeer to every boy's and girl's house and brings them presents by wrapping them in colorful paper and puts them under the tree. On Christmas day, I wake up at 3AM. I see tons of presents under the tree.(6 kids so a lot of presents). I also open my stocking which we hang and their's usually candy and a bunch of toys. Then at 5AM, we open Christmas presents. My parents usually get us 1 "big" present. Like a laptop or tablet. Its fun. Of course, Santa isn't real.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



TL;DR.. :sly:

JK.. thats sounds like fun.. well i wish i can get a present like that too 

and added you as a friend thingy and sent some to others too  whoever profile i sotted that i know that is..


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

@jriot68orwhateva..Check pm


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hehe..Me too..

Click to collapse



A fellow 'baller on xda?


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Stories? I don't really have a story. I'll give you my yearly Christmas routine. On Christmas eve, I get on 2-3 hours of sleep. Then I sit there all day waiting for it to be night so I can sleep. I watch Christmas movies most of the time. I'm not sure how much you know about Christmas so...We decorate a pine tree that's 9-10 feet with colorful lights and ornaments. On Christmas "Santa" flies on his magical reindeer to every boy's and girl's house and brings them presents by wrapping them in colorful paper and puts them under the tree. On Christmas day, I wake up at 3AM. I see tons of presents under the tree.(6 kids so a lot of presents). I also open my stocking which we hang and their's usually candy and a bunch of toys. Then at 5AM, we open Christmas presents. My parents usually get us 1 "big" present. Like a laptop or tablet. Its fun. Of course, Santa isn't real.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



You don't believe in Santa?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> A fellow 'baller on xda?

Click to collapse



Baller?  O.O no, I am more into the adventure type..Assassins Creed, Arkham..Fifa...I do occasionally play shooter though :silly:

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------




veeman said:


> You believe in Santa?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



He said no?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> You believe in Santa?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Did you read the last sentence?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, I thought for a second you played paintball. There's a universal bond amongst us, we must acknowledge each other. Lol


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Oh, I thought for a second you played paintball. There's a universal bond amongst us, we must acknowledge each other. Lol

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

> Of course, Santa isn't real.

Click to collapse




You missed something??


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Oh, I thought for a second you played paintball. There's a universal bond amongst us, we must acknowledge each other. Lol

Click to collapse



Y u no check pm?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Baller?  O.O no, I am more into the adventure type..Assassins Creed, Arkham..Fifa...I do occasionally play shooter though :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I play shooter games on Xbox. (Call of Duty, Halo, ect.) And sport games like Fifa, NBA, NFL, ect.
On my brothers playststion I play Assassin's Creed, Skyrim, ect.

Sent from my Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> You missed something??

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I play shooter games on Xbox. (Call of Duty, Halo, ect.) And sport games like Fifa, NBA, NFL, ect.
> On my brothers playststion I play Assassin's Creed, Skyrim, ect.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish games weren't as pricy..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Y u no check pm?

Click to collapse



TapaFail didn't notify.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I play shooter games on Xbox. (Call of Duty, Halo, ect.) And sport games like Fifa, NBA, NFL, ect.
> On my brothers playststion I play Assassin's Creed, Skyrim, ect.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



I am missing assassin's creed 3 :crying:

i love xp and not gonna upgrade.. so cant play that game.. i know it sounds old.. but xp is still resource friendly!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dual boot?


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Did you read the last sentence?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> Baller?  O.O no, I am more into the adventure type..Assassins Creed, Arkham..Fifa...I do occasionally play shooter though :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4.2 swipe keyboard. Y u skip words? Fixed.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I play shooter games on Xbox. (Call of Duty, Halo, ect.) And sport games like Fifa, NBA, NFL, ect.
> On my brothers playststion I play Assassin's Creed, Skyrim, ect.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



it was for veeman! i quoted your text to show that you posted it 

---------- Post added at 02:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 AM ----------




veeman said:


> 4.2 swipe keyboard. Y u skip words? Fixed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Dont blame on that poor keyboard for your mistakes


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> TapaFail didn't notify.

Click to collapse



I seriously wish xda makes its own app... 







Deadly. said:


> I am missing assassin's creed 3 :crying:
> 
> i love xp and not gonna upgrade.. so cant play that game.. i know it sounds old.. but xp is still resource friendly!!

Click to collapse



XP? :| anyway..AC3 is a huge change..not like the prequels

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




veeman said:


> 4.2 swipe keyboard. Y u skip words? Fixed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



At least you got 4.2...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I seriously wish xda makes its own app...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its under making.. i mean the xda own app.. you dont know about it? sheesh.. oh no.. may be i am not suppose to reveal it i guess.. but its true..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Watching "Coneheads". Dafuq am I watching?


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its under making.. i mean the xda own app.. you dont know about it? sheesh.. oh no.. may be i am not suppose to reveal it i guess.. but its true..

Click to collapse



I kinda did


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

with this rig.. what do you expect? Xp is best suited for this..


amd Athlon x2 4200+
ati radeon hd 3850
2gb 800 mhz transcend
msi k9n platinum motherboard
17 inch Samsung sync master tft monitor
1.2 TB hard disk

currently only cpu is weak for new games as its 6 years old and only component not upgraded.. but to upgrade that i have to change motherboard which i am not ready yet..


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I seriously wish xda makes its own app...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4.2 isn't that epic.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Watching "Coneheads". Dafuq am I watching?
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Conehead..duh


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I wish games weren't as pricy..

Click to collapse



My family is pretty much poor. I bought these games from money I worked for or birthday money from family members.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> 4.2 isn't that epic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



N4 is..


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> N4 is..

Click to collapse



Well, yes. But 4.2 isn't that big of an upgrade from 4.1.2.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> My family is pretty much poor. I bought these games from money I worked for or birthday money from family members.

Click to collapse



Ok..no need to tell it in the public 

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Well, yes. But 4.2 isn't that big of an upgrade from 4.1.2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I am just interested about lock screen widgets


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bah... lockscreen widgets.  I'm more than happy with AOKP's 8 customizable lockscreen targets.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

@prawsome.  ... you missed this one.  Y u no read it

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34896214 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> with this rig.. what do you expect? Xp is best suited for this..
> 
> 
> amd Athlon x2 4200+
> ...

Click to collapse



What a beast. I bet you could max out Crysis at 1080p.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> with this rig.. what do you expect? Xp is best suited for this..
> 
> 
> amd Athlon x2 4200+
> ...

Click to collapse



Update it then? 

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




veeman said:


> What a beast. I bet you could max out Crysis at 1080p.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Nope..ram and CPU will hold it back..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> What a beast. I bet you could max out Crysis at 1080p.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



:Thanks: :crying:

See this guys guts!!! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34896416

Going into wrong place lol 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks: :crying:
> 
> See this guys guts!!!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34896416
> ...

Click to collapse



Poor guy...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Poor guy...

Click to collapse



Ya..  I was about to direct him when I saw your post.. came here..

*** prawesome...the savior of the world ***

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

If it makes you feel better, my tower is something I built in 2004.  AMD Duron 1.6, 768 mb ram, etc. Lol

I never use it. Laptop from 2007 isn't much better.


----------



## veeman (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Poor guy...

Click to collapse



He could be rich. Don't just start calling people poor. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya..  I was about to direct him when I saw your post.. came here..
> 
> *** prawesome...the savior of the world ***
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-.- thanks anyway


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> If it makes you feel better, my tower is something I built in 2004.  AMD Duron 1.6, 768 mb ram, etc. Lol
> 
> I never use it. Laptop from 2007 isn't much better.

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

I never use it part killed it for me lol .. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

I am gonna sleep now..night guys..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am gonna sleep now..night guys..

Click to collapse



You stole my line

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> If it makes you feel better, my tower is something I built in 2004.  AMD Duron 1.6, 768 mb ram, etc. Lol
> 
> I never use it. Laptop from 2007 isn't much better.

Click to collapse



I bet you don't compile stuff, since you had need high end stuff if you wanted to compile


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am gonna sleep now..night guys..

Click to collapse



Goodnight. "::"
                 |||||
              ______


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I bet you don't compile stuff, since you had need high end stuff if you wanted to compile

Click to collapse



Who said ?

I compile kernel with make -j4 command with my old and CPU.. 2.2 ghz. . Works fine..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You stole my line
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Really now? 

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Who said ?
> 
> I compile kernel with make -j4 command with my old and CPU.. 2.2 ghz. . Works fine..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was talking about j's rig -.- not yours..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Really now?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You killed the thread... you should feel bad..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You killed the thread... you should feel bad..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Nope 

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

And now...I am off to sleep


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I bet you don't compile stuff, since you had need high end stuff if you wanted to compile

Click to collapse



No, but I used to run/render with After Effects 6.5, Maxwell Render, Blender, SolidWorks 2006, etc.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nope
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------
> 
> And now...I am off to sleep

Click to collapse



I forgot to tell you... I installed that xda rc app..

:Thanks: for that.. I'm loving it..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 1, 2012)

Dudes I'm sorry to say this but I can't keep it up with your pages and posts, so I quit/resign from my muffin stage, I'll still come here from time to time but I can't meet the member criteria sorry

Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I forgot to tell you... I installed that xda rc app..
> 
> :Thanks: for that.. I'm loving it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a special app for RC's?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I forgot to tell you... I installed that xda rc app..
> 
> :Thanks: for that.. I'm loving it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THERE IS??

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 1, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Dudes I'm sorry to say this but I can't keep it up with your pages and posts, so I quit/resign from my muffin stage, I'll still come here from time to time but I can't meet the member criteria sorry

Click to collapse









Dude ... If I can manage it then anybody can


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> There's a special app for RC's?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse




X8invisible said:


> THERE IS??
> 
> 'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Nope.. its an app which gives you xda portal news.. those are submitted by rc's... so the name ..

@x8invisible .... no one insisted that you should go through all the pages before posting here. .

Even though I do that...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope.. its an app which gives you xda portal news.. those are submitted by rc's... so the name ..
> 
> @x8invisible .... no one insisted that you should go through all the pages before posting here. .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Now go to bed. You'll die from lack of sleep.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 1, 2012)

Link...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xda.rc.blog 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 AM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Ok. Now go to bed. You'll die from lack of sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Thanks for concern...

I'm doing it already..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have the fastest internet atm, I have 0,5 mb download speed and 0,05 mb upload speed.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I have the fastest internet atm, I have 0,5 mb download speed and 0,05 mb upload speed.

Click to collapse



My download speed is usually 40kb/s.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 1, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope.. its an app which gives you xda portal news.. those are submitted by rc's... so the name ..
> 
> @x8invisible .... no one insisted that you should go through all the pages before posting here. .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know but I can't keep up with the discussiom

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> My download speed is usually 40kb/s.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



But thats not the "download speed", its the result from speedtest.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> But thats not the "download speed", its the result from speedtest.

Click to collapse



What's your download speed then? Download something and tell me the speed.

Sent from my Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> But thats not the "download speed", its the result from speedtest.

Click to collapse



My download was 550kbps, upload 350kbps.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What's your download speed then? Download something and tell me the speed.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



34kb


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> 34kb

Click to collapse



Lol @ you.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Lol @ you.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Im on 3G because my internet cable is broken , I will get a new one tomorow


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not sure I'm doin this correctly but
Download 9mbps
Upload 1mbps

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> I'm not sure I'm doin this correctly but
> Download 9mbps
> Upload 1mbps
> 
> 'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Btw, why do you have a Xperia Ray in your signature?


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Werked? She a girl.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> Werked isnt a "he"
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> I don't think its he.. she is a she
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse











odetoandroid said:


> She's a she
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> I forgot..I forgot...I admit it..

Click to collapse



Girl power


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 1, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Btw, why do you have a Xperia Ray in your signature?

Click to collapse



Because i can

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Dude ... If I can manage it then anybody can

Click to collapse



Your the last person I expected to be a muffin for two weeks







Deadly. said:


> Nope.. its an app which gives you xda portal news.. those are submitted by rc's... so the name ..
> 
> @x8invisible .... no one insisted that you should go through all the pages before posting here. .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just follow the rss feed on my news widget

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

Anybody here?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## werked (Dec 1, 2012)

They are resting, so much spam today.


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 1, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Your the last person I expected to be a muffin for two weeks
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



Yeah - you and me both dude :cyclops:



werked said:


> They are resting, so much spam today.

Click to collapse



Too much spam, too much decent food with family, too much drink, not enough relationship 

Edit:  And too much Ingress coz I'm bored


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

werked said:


> They are resting, so much spam today.

Click to collapse



yup, 1+ on that


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm a here, passing time by playing Risk on my phone. So bored.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm a here, passing time by playing Risk on my phone. So bored.

Click to collapse



I'm extremely bored.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 1, 2012)

Good night guys 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Good night guys
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Good night. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 1, 2012)

My phone does drain more battery than it charges, hmm


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 1, 2012)

What do you guys think of this?
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...t-launch-in-December/articleshow/17446772.cms 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2012)

I think someone other than the US needs to kick their ass.  The kid running that country isn't even 30 yrs old.  He needs to go on time out


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 1, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I think someone other than the US needs to kick their ass.  The kid running that country isn't even 30 yrs old.  He needs to go on time out

Click to collapse



Kim Jong is a real cool cat.
Check out his Twitter: https://mobile.twitter.com/KimJongNumberUn


----------



## undercover (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Kim Jong is a real cool cat.
> Check out his Twitter: https://mobile.twitter.com/KimJongNumberUn

Click to collapse



Lmao. Good find. :thumbup:

Oh, and a good find from me. Have fun. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024492

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 2, 2012)

Good lord 60 pages since I last check :silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

Indeed, 2 good finds.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Anybody that knows how long time it will take to get Recognized Contributor? I did send my application yesterday.


----------



## undercover (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Anybody that knows how long time it will take to get Recognized Contributor? I did send my application yesterday.

Click to collapse



Who did you send it to? PG is normally very quick at replying. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Who did you send it to? PG is normally very quick at replying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did send it to PG, he said that he was going to contact me soon. How long time will it take until he contacts me do you think?


----------



## trell959 (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I did send it to PG, he said that he was going to contact me soon. How long time will it take until he contacts me do you think?

Click to collapse



He'll get back to you within a couple days I assume.

Sent from my SGH-I897


----------



## undercover (Dec 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> He'll get back to you within a couple days I assume.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897

Click to collapse



Yup, this. He's well efficient when it comes to processing applications. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Anybody that knows how long time it will take to get Recognized Contributor? I did send my application yesterday.

Click to collapse



Why do you feel you are deserving of the recognized contributor status? Just wondering, not saying you don't deserve it.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

My carrier is scamming, I get 6 times lower upload speed than they promise 
I think its time to contact support, if it doesnt help, what should I do?

---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Why do you feel you are deserving of the recognized contributor status? Just wondering, not saying you don't deserve it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I have helped alot of users on the Xperia Ray community, I have two stickys, one is a big list with all stuff from the Xperia Ray community in just one list, and the other sticky is on how to build a custom rom. Just take a look at my thanks counter.


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

Made it through, I think. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Made it through, I think.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Are you talking about my application for RC?


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Are you talking about my application for RC?

Click to collapse



Private viewing of my best friend who passed. I'm exhausted, and I need rest. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Private viewing of my best friend who passed. I'm exhausted, and I need rest.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



sorry for your lost


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Made it through, I think.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



You have dozens of unseen hands all here to hold you up.  Hope you find a place to rest when you're weary, and cheerfulness when you can stand it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why do you feel you are deserving of the recognized contributor status? Just wondering, not saying you don't deserve it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I think I should be an RC too. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...t-launch-in-December/articleshow/17446772.cms
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Why do you watch times of India?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------




werked said:


> Wait, where am I?! :what:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

He probably watches Times of India because any Times in the US is full of bs, paid for propaganda.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> You have dozens of unseen hands all here to hold you up.  Hope you find a place to rest when you're weary, and cheerfulness when you can stand it. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^

@Joseph... if you feel you have meet the criteria... then apply..

@devstaff... good luck dude...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> This ^^^^^
> 
> @Joseph... if you feel you have meet the criteria... then apply..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I was just kidding. I do have a few good guides out there though...
And I think I have to be a member for 6 months.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

Soon I shall depart this thread for a date with The Wife, and I'm sure I'll have 500+ posts to read tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> This ^^^^^
> 
> @Joseph... if you feel you have meet the criteria... then apply..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BTW when did you wake up?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Lol. I was just kidding. I do have a few good guides out there though...
> And I think I have to be a member for 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



9 months...

That's what I'm waiting for.. till April I mean 

Just now woke up. 10 mins ago... caught up with thread..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Soon I shall depart this thread for a date with The Wife, and I'm sure I'll have 500+ posts to read tomorrow when I wake up.

Click to collapse



You are making it look bad lol. ..

And its not that fast always you know.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

The last 2 days it has been, lol.  Not an insult/complaint. Just an observation.

Now that I've killed the thread, I'm gone.  Goodnight all.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

I recreated my Jellybean Lockscreen guide in the Android Themes forums. I still have to add 3 wicked photos for an example, but I'll do that tomorrow. The thread is kind-of hard to read via xda app.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024779 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wife decided on the evo lte instead...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Wife decided on the evo lte instead...

Click to collapse



Lol. So you're not getting the S3?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't have an upgrade until march sadly


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I don't have an upgrade until march sadly

Click to collapse



Well that sucks. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 2, 2012)

It's old 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> It's old
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey. How are you doing?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey. How are you doing?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Awesome  getting used to JB on my One X 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Awesome  getting used to JB on my One X
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



You just got Jellybean? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Wife decided on the evo lte instead...

Click to collapse



All that talk was a wasted effort huh?
You didn't even mention evo lol..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> You just got Jellybean?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Hey can I get those pngs? Sharingan one I liked very much... your guide I just saw.. nice one  


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> All that talk was a wasted effort huh?
> You didn't even mention evo lol..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I don't have them anymore. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

I can't stop laughing at this guy!


sikagoon7 said:


> I think I accidentally erased my
> bootloader by running: fastboot erase bootloader.

Click to collapse



Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Sorry, but I don't have them anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... I have seen more stupidity in Q & A section. .. if that's even possible!! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Sorry, but I don't have them anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Linktodat.jpg


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Linktodat.jpg

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1896617 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Linktodat.jpg

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1896617

Noobs everywhere.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1896617
> 
> Noobs everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



What was the idiot thinking! "Oh, I'll just run fastboot erase bootloader on my brand new nexus 7 for no reason. *Runs Command* "Oh crap, I think I may have just deleted my bootloader! I wonder how that happened!"


Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What was the idiot thinking! "Oh, I'll just run fastboot erase bootloader on my brand new nexus 7 for no reason. *Runs Command* "Oh crap, I think I may have just deleted my bootloader! How did that happen?!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



"I wonder why that happened."

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

This thread has died. 
Where is everybody?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

*ducks*

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> *ducks*
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Posting maps, eh?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Posting maps, eh?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



Troll. 
Is that apple maps. The one you installed on your nexus 7?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



I find the geometrical detail certainly accurate

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Troll.
> Is that apple maps. The one you installed on your nexus 7?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



If apple maps existed for android, google will bd amused

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Troll.
> Is that apple maps. The one you installed on your nexus 7?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Indeed. Tis so.

Sent from my Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> I find the geometrical detail certainly accurate
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yes. It certainly is. It's quite fun to drive down that road. Especially if there's a girl in the passenger seat.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Indeed. Tis so.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd look at her muffins the whole trip and see how jiggly it is

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'd look at her muffins the whole trip and see how jiggly it is
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



@Allan.. see, even kids started to understand you... shame on you bro..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Indeed. Tis so.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow!! Thanks for apple maps pic... I didn't know it was this awesome!! I will install it too..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @Allan.. see, even kids started to understand you... shame on you bro..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> ...

Click to collapse



What time is it where you live? I know I woke up at 12PM, and at 3PM you went to sleep. Then you woke up and came back. Now its 12:14AM here.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'd look at her muffins the whole trip and see how jiggly it is
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Well, what else are you supposed to do? Concentrate on driving? Certainly not!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What time is it where you live? I know I woke up at 12PM, and at 3PM you went to sleep. Then you woke up and came back. Now its 12:14AM here.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Now its 10:57 am... I think we have a 13 or 13:30 hour difference? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

Slow poke thread is slow poke

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

73 more posts until we have 4,000 posts in the thread!

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been fighting for a code 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I've been fighting for a code
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I want one 

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I've been fighting for a code
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Pics or didn't happened 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

Happy birthday Ella (OptimusLove).
Best wishes.

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 2, 2012)

That's the thing... IT DIDN'T HAPPEN:sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Well goodnight everybody. I'm going to miss the 4,00th post. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Well goodnight everybody. I'm going to miss the 4,00th post.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



See this and then go....



iori.x4ever said:


> hello xda-developers i have a big problem with my phone (samsung galaxy young GT-s5360) every time i turn it on display the samsung logo and never go on it happened after i edited build.prop to make my phone root i modified the line "ro.product.model=GT-s5360" to "ro.product.model=Nexus" and i reboot the phone and it never come back...i have a backup from build.prop file but i can't fix the phone ,  i tried to use adb to push build.prop but my phone doesn't appear on adb dveices and display "List of devices attached " empty i tried that on windows 7 and on linux ubuntu so i don't konw how can i fix this , is there another way to fix it inested of adb and why display  "List of devices attached " blank?  .. please help me..

Click to collapse



He made build.prop edit to make it rooted... by writing "nexus":banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_ 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> See this and then go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. That's hilarious.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That's the thing... IT DIDN'T HAPPEN:sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well I took the meaning literally.. my bad 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> See this and then go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Foreversurroundedbydumbdumbs.gif


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Foreversurroundedbydumbdumbs.gif

Click to collapse



My app doesn't support GIF files 
Change it nao..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> My app doesn't support GIF files
> Change it nao..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



No.png

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

pochic1996 said:


> Sorry for the bombard of questions.
> 
> I've recently overclocked, and then installed chainfire 3d plus pug-ins.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is last one for today!! How does a opengl related app helps you install a corrupted apk?
I have no answers to give them..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well I took the meaning literally.. my bad
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Lol yea it sucks. I only want to play so bad cause I do a lot of traveling. I could have some fun with it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol yea it sucks. I only want to play so bad cause I do a lot of traveling. I could have some fun with it.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



If I could have transfer my invite.. I would gladly do that to you.. my screen is too small to play that game..  they removed support in updated version..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> If I could have transfer my invite.. I would gladly do that to you.. my screen is too small to play that game..  they removed support in updated version..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Ah man that's a bummer.. damn them lol
I've already made three different fan art photos and signed both my emails up, bit still nothing..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ah man that's a bummer.. damn them lol
> I've already made three different fan art photos and signed both my emails up, bit still nothing..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Just repost them every hour or so.. install g+ app . It will be easier.! 

Knowing your art skill ... yours should get picked..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Yea I just created a g+ account like an hour ago. 

My art skills? Lol say what..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> He probably watches Times of India because any Times in the US is full of bs, paid for propaganda.

Click to collapse



As opposed to the Times of India, which is only full of BS and paid for propaganda.

Times of India is as worse than any tabloid.
Why?
Because tabloids don't try to masquerade as a legitimate newspaper.

Faking News or the Unreal Times sound more professional, unbiased and grammatically correct than the average Times of India article.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> As opposed to the Times of India, which is only full of BS and paid for propaganda.
> 
> Times of India is as worse than any tabloid.
> Why?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, there is enough spicy content for me to read it

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, there is enough spicy content for me to read it
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Lol... that's most of it's content.
Soft porn.
After a certain point, it just gets old.

BTW, good morning everybody! Wuzzgoinon?

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

Is this thread........ dead? *shocked*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Lol... that's most of it's content.
> Soft porn.
> After a certain point, it just gets old.
> 
> BTW, good morning everybody! Wuzzgoinon?

Click to collapse



Well I have been reading it for 4 years.. not old  yet

Too old for your taste?

JK man..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> Is this thread........ dead? :shocked:

Click to collapse



FTFY

Zzzzzzzzzzzz..... morning is too slow here today..

Nothing special.. have to start studying now...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well I have been reading it for 4 years.. not old  yet
> 
> Too old for your taste?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So wuzzup


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Tldr



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> So wuzzup

Click to collapse



Uuummm .. sky?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Tldr
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Knew that.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Torllololollolo

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

4,000 posts!

Sent from my muffin, sir.

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------

In 10 minutes

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> 4,000 posts!
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope... too slow thread is too slow...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope... too slow thread is too slow...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Orlynao? Y U NO GTFI then?

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Orlynao? Y U NO GTFI then?
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



U don't have to scream for that 

I'm always here..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> U don't have to scream for that
> 
> I'm always here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My effing WISH. 

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> My effing WISH.
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Fine.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
Muffins..? Yummy!©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Voice-Unlock-debuts-with-the-Lenovo-A586_id37216


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Poof



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Uuummm .. sky?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> ...

Click to collapse



Ceiling.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Voice-Unlock-debuts-with-the-Lenovo-A586_id37216

Click to collapse



That's not for me

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's not for me
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Me neither.
Just interesting, izall.

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Trolls. Trolls nowhere.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Poof
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



That is offensive to the gay community. 
Or are you coming out of the closet?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Trolls. Trolls nowhere.

Click to collapse








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

This guy... he gets it.
http://www.neowin.net/news/editorial-how-piracy-changed-my-life

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

This other guy just got it.

Stroke.


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning Brothers and all you Pledge Muffins and Muffinettes


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

I seriously don't know why people keep doing this!!!

Just got a pm.. read this..


			
				~Demon~Hunter~ said:
			
		

> hey bro i have galaxy y pro i bricked it and i tryed odin mode but i used firmware now it is not doing any thing only white screen and when i open samsung kies appears GT-S3560 what should i do? and odin wont repaier the damege  is there is any other solution?

Click to collapse



He used a galaxy y firmware on y pro device.. what does he expect?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I seriously don't know why people keep doing this!!!
> 
> Just got a pm.. read this..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Defy dev (Quarx) posted this.
It sums up your plight.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope... too slow thread is too slow...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted★
> Muffins..? Yummy!©_

Click to collapse



Not really, 17 posts left

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> The Defy dev (Quarx) posted this.
> It sums up your plight.

Click to collapse



FTFY


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Not really, 18 posts left
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



You are late odie.. it was too slow when I posted it

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



So did I.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> So did I.

Click to collapse



Good that you learnt from me

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Not really, 17 posts left
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



You should get more involved.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You should get more involved.

Click to collapse



Orlynao.jpg? Look who is talking 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Good that you learnt from me
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Hah. As if. :silly:

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Orlynao.jpg? Look who is talking
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Hey, cmon.
I have exams. Tomorrow.
Just here till 4000.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hah. As if. :silly:

Click to collapse



Liar...  I helped you, nao admit it


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

What trollifications is this?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

This guy is gonna get it. *ouch*


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Something tells me this thread is suddenly going to be dead..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> What trollifications is this?

Click to collapse



Its called maps to reach 4k :silly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its called maps to reach 4k :silly:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Maps? Apple spam?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Something tells me this thread is suddenly going to be dead..

Click to collapse



Yup. When I leave for the day.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Yup. When I leave for the day.

Click to collapse



Norlynao...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Something tells me this thread is suddenly going to be dead..

Click to collapse



You mean after 6 posts?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You mean after 6 posts?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Nao


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You mean after 6 posts?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Kaccchhhiiiinnnnngggg... scored baby!!





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok, 4K complete, now GTFO everyone.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Nao

Click to collapse



Now


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Now

Click to collapse



Naorlynao?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Dang yuh beat me to it.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Dang yuh beat me to it.

Click to collapse



Now GTFO. Study.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Dang yuh beat me to it.

Click to collapse



I told you all yesterday that it was mine...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I told you all yesterday that it was mine...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Well, goody good, now take it to bed and gtfo...NAO!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Now

Click to collapse





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Well, goody good, now take it to bed and gtfo...NAO!

Click to collapse



I just woke up 2 hours ago... so........

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I just woke up 2 hours ago... so........
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Ok so take it and stick it straight up y.......
no wait, lest this should turn ugly..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ok so take it and stick it straight up y.......
> no wait, lest this should turn ugly..

Click to collapse



Y u meanie to me

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I know man.
Bye all.

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Ok so take it and stick it straight up y.......
> no wait, lest this should turn ugly..

Click to collapse



You're festive today.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I know man.
> Bye all.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Christmas has come early for me.. 

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Y u meanie to me
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



You forgot the question mark( ? ) at the end.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Christmas has come early for me..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had hidden it in my sig

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I had hidden it in my sig
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



had it hidden.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> had it hidden.*

Click to collapse



OK.jpg

But it can be used like I did too..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I had hidden it in my sig

Click to collapse





King ACE said:


> had it hidden.*

Click to collapse


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You should get more involved.

Click to collapse



What do you mean?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

:Thanks:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



I think he meant You should post more here..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

4020


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> 420

Click to collapse



There^^^

FTFY

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 2, 2012)

4022

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> 4022
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Stop mapsing

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

SimonTS said:


>

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Stop mapsing
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



...gnimmaps


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> ...gnimmaps

Click to collapse



Mmapsing or mapsming doesn't look nice

So its mapsing..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Mmapsing or mapsming doesn't look nice
> 
> So its mapsing..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Mmapsing or mapsming doesn't look nice
> 
> So its mapsing..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*mapgins

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I do post a lot

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I do post a lot
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Iknowright? Tell him that when he comes back..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Guys. Seriously. We need to stop the spamfest. Yesterday was bad enough but the fact that its continuing today really warps the way one would perceive this thread. 
I was there at the inception of this thread going over the preliminaries with Apex on Gtalk so after the muffin king himself, it suffices to say that I have a general idea of what this thread was meant for. 
That being said, the original intention behind this thread was a place for all of us to hang out and have some fun : no exceptions, no rules except for the general xda ones. But its really disheartening to see that the grand vision that Apex had, corresponding to one of friendship, laughter, fun and hang outs has been gradually but definitely distorted into a thread where people come to increase their post count 
This isn't aimed at anyone in particular but I have a plea on behalf of this thread : this isn't the place to spam. And sure, being the most popular thread on xda is great, but the thing to ponder is that at what cost are we increasing its popularity. In my opinion, I would rather have this thread not among the popular threads on xda than see it deteriorate into something that's only useful for occupying space on the xda host server 
And lastly, I know I was part of the spamming yesterday. I deeply regret it and apologize for the same


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Guys. Seriously. We need to stop the spamfest. Yesterday was bad enough but the fact that its continuing today really warps the way one would perceive this thread.
> I was there at the inception of this thread going over the preliminaries with Apex on Gtalk so after the muffin king himself, it suffices to say that I have a general idea of what this thread was meant for.
> That being said, the original intention behind this thread was a place for all of us to hang out and have some fun : no exceptions, no rules except for the general xda ones. But its really disheartening to see that the grand vision that Apex had, corresponding to one of friendship, laughter, fun and hang outs has been gradually but definitely distorted into a thread where people come to increase their post count
> This isn't aimed at anyone in particular but I have a plea on behalf of this thread : this isn't the place to spam. And sure, being the most popular thread on xda is great, but the thing to ponder is that at what cost are we increasing its popularity. In my opinion, I would rather have this thread not among the popular threads on xda than see it deteriorate into something that's only useful for occupying space on the xda host server
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok..
1. Thread in OT, ANY thread, = generally will be spammed.
2. Popular thread, people like it = people will post more = perceived as spam.
3. Grand vision thread in OT, uh huh.. 
4. You think more posts = spam = bad thing? Why? No mod is going to come in here and say i ban you for spam. its OT, you will have spam. live with it.
5. No one in here has a PC of less than 20-30 atleast. Enough to post here.
6. No use taking care of a thread in OT as if it's your kid.
7. ????
8. Reserved.
9. Just for teh Lulz.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Guys. Seriously. We need to stop the spamfest. Yesterday was bad enough but the fact that its continuing today really warps the way one would perceive this thread.
> I was there at the inception of this thread going over the preliminaries with Apex on Gtalk so after the muffin king himself, it suffices to say that I have a general idea of what this thread was meant for.
> That being said, the original intention behind this thread was a place for all of us to hang out and have some fun : no exceptions, no rules except for the general xda ones. But its really disheartening to see that the grand vision that Apex had, corresponding to one of friendship, laughter, fun and hang outs has been gradually but definitely distorted into a thread where people come to increase their post count
> This isn't aimed at anyone in particular but I have a plea on behalf of this thread : this isn't the place to spam. And sure, being the most popular thread on xda is great, but the thing to ponder is that at what cost are we increasing its popularity. In my opinion, I would rather have this thread not among the popular threads on xda than see it deteriorate into something that's only useful for occupying space on the xda host server
> ...

Click to collapse



Just realised that this is the most popular thread in XDA.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Guys. Seriously. We need to stop the spamfest. Yesterday was bad enough but the fact that its continuing today really warps the way one would perceive this thread.
> I was there at the inception of this thread going over the preliminaries with Apex on Gtalk so after the muffin king himself, it suffices to say that I have a general idea of what this thread was meant for.
> That being said, the original intention behind this thread was a place for all of us to hang out and have some fun : no exceptions, no rules except for the general xda ones. But its really disheartening to see that the grand vision that Apex had, corresponding to one of friendship, laughter, fun and hang outs has been gradually but definitely distorted into a thread where people come to increase their post count
> This isn't aimed at anyone in particular but I have a plea on behalf of this thread : this isn't the place to spam. And sure, being the most popular thread on xda is great, but the thing to ponder is that at what cost are we increasing its popularity. In my opinion, I would rather have this thread not among the popular threads on xda than see it deteriorate into something that's only useful for occupying space on the xda host server
> ...

Click to collapse



The first thread where I skipped 1500 posts...
And I've survived bigger spam fests without skipping...

Thanks.jpg


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ok..
> 1. Thread in OT, ANY thread, = generally will be spammed.
> Not all ot threads are spammed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@All
Like I said. This is just my opinion. Don't like it? Pm me. Don't derail the threads further
Oh and one more thing. As a reference, take Gli. Many of the founding members stopped posting there due the countless pointless posts. We don't want something similar happening here


Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @All
> Like I said. This is just my opinion. Don't like it? Pm me. Don't derail the threads further
> Oh and one more thing. As a reference, take Gli. Many of the founding members stopped posting there due the countless pointless posts. We don't want something similar happening here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, well..swell.... Spam on anyways...
You are a spammer and you should feel spam.
You have two threads in most popular section. 
Howdareyouspammer.jpg :silly:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Oh, well..swell.... Spam on anyways...
> You are a spammer and you should feel spam.
> You have two threads in most popular section.
> Howdareyouspammer.jpg :silly:

Click to collapse



Again. I mentioned that i regret and apologize for yesterdays spamfest 
oh and the xperia x8 ot isn't spam. See for yourself



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Again. I mentioned that i regret and apologize for yesterdays spamfest
> oh and the xperia x8 ot isn't spam. See for yourself
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spammer no spamming. Go run and hide in your den. NAO!
:laugh: The title tells me a lot..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Spammer no spamming. Go run and hide in your den. NAO!
> :laugh:

Click to collapse



Eh. Try being serious sometimes. Its already happening. See how Cascabel barely comes here 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh. Try being serious sometimes. Its already happening. See how Cascabel barely comes here
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Why? 
He's just........scared..


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm curious. Why does everyone feel the need to post spam and boost their post count. Why is it necessary to get the 4000th post. All your going to achieve is to get noticed and possibly get the thread locked as so many spam threads do. I get what quantum and apex wanted here, it may have become a popular thread but it's also going to be noticed for all the wrong reasons

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh. Try being serious sometimes. Its already happening. See how Cascabel barely comes here

Click to collapse





King ACE said:


> Why?
> He's just........scared..

Click to collapse



No, he's probably feeling like me.  I like the idea of the Frat House and I was honoured to get a personal invite from Apex to join, but most of what is posted here is totally pointless and a waste of my time to read.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Why?
> He's just........scared..

Click to collapse



No. Because of the spam







jugg1es said:


> I'm curious. Why does everyone feel the need to post spam and boost their post count. Why is it necessary to get the 4000th post. All your going to achieve is to get noticed and possibly get the thread locked as so many spam threads do. I get what quantum and apex wanted here, it may have become a popular thread but it's also going to be noticed for all the wrong reasons
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



:thanks:

Maybe you and a.cid could convey our seemingly cryptic posts since nobody else gets it



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




SimonTS said:


> No, he's probably feeling like me.  I like the idea of the Frat House and I was honoured to get a personal invite from Apex to join, but most of what is posted here is totally pointless and a waste of my time to read.

Click to collapse



I've told Cascabel this

Don't abandon the thread yet. We'll sort this out 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm curious. Why does everyone feel the need to post spam and boost their post count. Why is it necessary to get the 4000th post. All your going to achieve is to get noticed and possibly get the thread locked as so many spam threads do. I get what quantum and apex wanted here, it may have become a popular thread but it's also going to be noticed for all the wrong reasons
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



Just some one off time pass fun, man

You guys have a point.
We get it. 

Now let's talk something else.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

I barely post in OT anymore  
Just the initial surge, i got around 2.4K posts in Ace OT alone :laugh:
Now, even i could care less about posting here, but i'm barely here with my post or two, and its once in a blue moon that i actually make 5 posts here without disappearing, far from actually spamming..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I barely post in OT anymore
> Just the initial surge, i got around 2.4K posts in Ace OT alone :laugh:
> Now, even i could care less about posting here, but i'm barely here with my post or two, and its once in a blue moon that i actually make 5 posts here without disappearing, far from actually spamming..

Click to collapse



Like I said. It wasn't aimed to anyone in particular. 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Like I said. It wasn't aimed to anyone in particular.
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Like i didn't say. I never took it like it was aimed at me.
Chill teh **** out, dude.. Go bathe with ice cubes or somethin' , then drink some desi, then come back here..


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Just some one off time pass fun, man
> 
> You guys have a point.
> We get it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you do get it, you have some very knowledgeable people posting in here, if things settled down it would be a place to ask advice and learn without being trolled in your relative device threads. Look at apex he came in here and used it as a sounding board during what is a very difficult time. Do you think that would happen if it was just a spam fest. 

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Don't abandon the thread yet. We'll sort this out

Click to collapse



I have no intention of going anywhere yet mate - I stick at things for longer than that before throwing in the towel.



krushnam said:


> Now let's talk something else.

Click to collapse



How about we introduce ourselves?  I don't know much about any of my Brothers and the Muffin/Muffinette Pledges on here. 

I'll start;-

My name is Simon (in case you hadn't guessed).  The TS comes from my surname.

I'm an ePOS engineer at the moment (touch-screen till-systems and that sort of stuff), although my background was all in telecomms / datacomms.

When not working I enjoy getting out into the countryside, going out on my mountain bike (although don't get as much time for that nowadays as I might like), or spending time with my kids (when I get the weekend access of course).

I just turned 40 although I don't feel like I've really achieved enough in my life to have reached that milestone.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I hope you do get it, you have some very knowledgeable people posting in here, if things settled down it would be a place to ask advice and learn without being trolled in your relative device threads. Look at apex he came in here and used it as a sounding board during what is a very difficult time. Do you think that would happen if it was just a spam fest.
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



I know.

As I said... one off. 

And I do realize that this thread is evolving into a great thing.
So let's work to making it better.
No spam from now on. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Hai everybody. Im just posting something random here because the OP was too long for me to read. :good:
> So what is this place?

Click to collapse



You have to read the OP



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I have no intention of going anywhere yet mate - I stick at things for longer than that before throwing in the towel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. 

I'm sleepy. I need to sleep.
22.
Medical intern.

Bye.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

IAmNice said:


> Hai everybody. Im just posting something random here because the OP was too long for me to read. :good:
> So what is this place?

Click to collapse



However long, read it, READ the goddamn OP, READ BEFORE POSTING... 

:laugh: tl;dr - Hangout group..

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

And oh well, how about an Intro or GTFO kinda thingy?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Trololololololololololo


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm Glenn. The juggler name came from a friend after he caught me juggling Japanese tanto`s. I'm 39 married with a three year old. I climb, cave and various outdoor activities. I do marshal arts and work within the mental health services. I'm fairly new to android but have built almost every computer I've owned. I came xda to learn and share what I learn, I'm quite sociable and like to chat with like minded people. 

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

Night with Wife was good... very good.  We needed to put the troubles away (we're fine, but lots of hurdles).

I'm Jeremy.  32
Before I met my wife, I was a Mech. Eng. student.  Began working full time, met her, got married, kept meaning to go back to school at night, but life gets in the way.  10 years later...
I'm unemployed, was Facility Mgr. of a high end home theater distribution warehouse (such as Bowers&Wilkins).
I love audio. Played paintball for 15 years, including tournaments, stopped 2 years ago when my last team broke up.
As mentioned previously, I'm also a black belt in Hapkido, who hasn't trained in years and would like to start again.

Lastly, my wife suffers from a rare, chronic, possibly terminal illness and my son is autistic. We make the best of it and stay positive as much as possible.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm Uzair.
17 years old. Just finished school. 
Where'd King ACE come from? Lameness. And then it stuck. and people liked it. 
looking to go hide in my secret outhouse and become an author. 
on XDA, well, quickly became a troll in the Ace forums, but then started helping out people too, have good friends from the Ace forums, first contribution was mods for cm10 which made it to the portal  Now started making ROMs, hopefully can give more to the community.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Iknowright? Tell him that when he comes back..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Tell who? I forget who we were talking about...

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Tell who? I forget who we were talking about...
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Nvm...just...quiet...for now...


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Nvm...just...quiet...for now...

Click to collapse



Are you a sir?

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Finally my internet works again, and I dont have to use my phone as access point


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi! I'm Martin. I am 14 years old and I live in Norway. I am a ninth grader, and school keeps me busy most of the time. But, on my spare time I like to train Tae-Kwon-Do and mess around with android and hang out on XDA


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi, I'm Glenn. The juggler name came from a friend after he caught me juggling Japanese tanto`s. I'm 39 *married with a three year old*. I climb, cave and various outdoor activities. I do marshal arts and work within the mental health services. I'm fairly new to android but have built almost every computer I've owned. I came xda to learn and share what I learn, I'm quite sociable and like to chat with like minded people.
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



Are you sure you put that correctly?



Anyway, I am Prajith..I am 15yrs old and is in 10th grade.I do some modding, out of the scene currently as i don't have a laptop right now.Know how to compile stuff, a basic idea anyway..Ace was my first android phone and I came to xda to learn how to root and flash ROMs, now I am here helping others.I have nearly wrote nearly 5 guides and also made 2 roms, one of them being the first rom for S5830i..I used to learn karate but its been so long now that I forgot which type it was 
And finally..I am here in OT because my device section is completely dead nowadays..
Oh and I write for Xda RC blog


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Tell who? I forget who we were talking about...
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Tell krushnan I meant.. wow, so the fest ended... 
Thanks QF... I was part of it and regret my hand in it... I was reading for my exams so didn't cone here till now..

Will have snacks first.. very hungry

Then will give my intro friends..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Are you sure you put that correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"I have nearly wrote nearly 5 guides."

RIP English.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Are you sure you put that correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isnt it -Swift- that that hosts the RC blog?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> "I have nearly wrote nearly 5 guides."
> 
> RIP English.

Click to collapse











devstaff said:


> Isnt it -Swift- that that hosts the RC blog?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



I have written* nearly(only once) 5 guides.
Although i can't fathom how you can write NEARLY 5 guides, i.e. i'm sure you must not have written unfinished guides..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



Ok, I will soon become a RC I think.

How good are my chances to become a RC? Is my application gonna pass through?


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 2, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome Mr. Lewis Chan!! :victory::victory::victory:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Are you sure you put that correctly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did say married WITH a three year old. Not, married TO a three year old. Big difference

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 2, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome Mr. Lewis Chan!! :victory::victory::victory:

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I have written* nearly(only once) 5 guides.
> Although i can't fathom how you can write NEARLY 5 guides, i.e. i'm sure you must not have written unfinished guides..

Click to collapse



I know -.- I didn't type it properly..






devstaff said:


> Ok, I will soon become a RC I think.
> 
> How good are my chances to become a RC? Is my application gonna pass through?

Click to collapse



PG101 is a better person to ask that question to 






jugg1es said:


> I did say married WITH a three year old. Not, married TO a three year old. Big difference
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



I guess  but you did miss a comma


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Ok, I will soon become a RC I think.
> 
> How good are my chances to become a RC? Is my application gonna pass through?

Click to collapse



Well without seeing the application its hard to say.. but if u have written good guide and helped people regularly.. and also meet all criteria like 9 months acc..

Then yes

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well without seeing the application its hard to say.. but if u have written good guide and helped people regularly.. and also meet all criteria like 9 months acc..
> 
> Then yes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have helped alot of people, and also I have written good tutorials and guides, I have 2 stickys in the Xperia Ray forum. I have been a member here for almost 2 years. So I think my chances are pretty good, what do you think?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome Mr. Lewis Chan!! :victory::victory::victory:

Click to collapse



So this is what you do?


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I know -.- I didn't type it properly..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look who's talking grammar..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I have helped alot of people, and also I have written good tutorials and guides, I have 2 stickys in the Xperia Ray forum. I have been a member here for almost 2 years. So I think my chances are pretty good, what do you think?

Click to collapse



Then its almost a definite yes..
But as prawesome said.. PG101 will answer that or send to mtm..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 2, 2012)

Video of the week


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Look who's talking grammar..

Click to collapse





Come to think of it..Any Robert Downey Jr. fans here?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn, its really cold here and its snowing , I hate snow


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Damn, its really cold here and its snowing , I hate snow

Click to collapse



Its damn cold here..5° Not snowing though..


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1529595
> 
> Come to think of it..Any Robert Downey Jr. fans here?

Click to collapse



+1
He's a funny dude

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I have helped alot of people, and also I have written good tutorials and guides, I have 2 stickys in the Xperia Ray forum. I have been a member here for almost 2 years. So I think my chances are pretty good, what do you think?

Click to collapse



Send a pm to PG101 

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> +1
> He's a funny dude
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yep...Also love the way he pulls it off.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Send a pm to PG101

Click to collapse



I have done that 2 days ago, and he told me to contact me soon.

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Its damn cold here..5° Not snowing though..

Click to collapse



Thats not so cold, its like -4* here.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Send a pm to PG101
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed. He's a gentleman's gentleman lmao. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Indeed. He's a gentleman's gentleman lmao.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yep...He just tells it in a completely ordinary without overdoing it.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I have done that 2 days ago, and he told me to contact me soon.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait till its a week... he usually replies before its 3 days as I have heard.. he replied me within a day...

If you didn't get a reply within a week send a humble reminder..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I have done that 2 days ago, and he told me to contact me soon.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't get a PM by tomorrow, then send him a remainder pm


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> If you don't get a PM by tomorrow, then send him a remainder pm

Click to collapse



Ok, I will do that. I have contacted him before, but I had a expired infraction, so he told me to wait untill december, and I did.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Ok, I will do that. I have contacted him before, but I had a expired infraction, so he told me to wait untill december, and I did.

Click to collapse



Hmm..







devstaff said:


> I have done that 2 days ago, and he told me to contact me soon.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ehmagerd 

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

Dead thread is dead


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 2, 2012)

Christmas calendar 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

Little update

DO NOT COMPETE FOR PAGES!
WE WONT TOLERATE (TOO MUCH) SPAM. 

Thank You

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Little update
> 
> DO NOT COMPETE FOR PAGES!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why aren't you posting here?


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Why aren't you posting here?

Click to collapse



End of semester = crap load of tests
App deving
My newly founded CoH addiction
YouTube channel to maintain.

I'm not active on xda in general

I will be back in January.
Also i do alot of background work for the fraternity: recruiting, proposing ideas and public relations

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> End of semester = crap load of tests
> App deving
> My newly founded CoH addiction
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-.- ok..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Little update
> 
> DO NOT COMPETE FOR PAGES!
> WE WONT TOLERATE (TOO MUCH) SPAM.
> ...

Click to collapse



A little late, don't you think



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> -.- ok..

Click to collapse



Check edit

Sent from my Balls of Steel

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> A little late, don't you think
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Better to be safe than sorry 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Post number 5001

I just realized I spend way too much Time on xda 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

So as everyone was giving an intro here goes mine...

I'm nitin.. 23 age.. studying computer science engineering, final year.. plan to do mtech..

Joined xda to give instructions as how I was able to flash a rom as many were finding it difficult at that time in that rom thread and too much confusion was there...
my first phone is galaxy y duos and I read all the threads before I posted in it.. I even continue to do that... then I started Modding roms .. for my own purpose.. I don't upload them here as its not upto other rom standards... I do use different rom files.. so it wouldn't be fair to add a rom with different people efforts and energy spent on it.. so its only for me..

I wanted to control my device how I want.. so got interested in kernel.. and that's how my kernel development journey started...

I wanted to write a guide from the beginning.. but I felt a bit scared as almost every topic has a guide one place or another... and I was not sure how people will respond to my guide and some may blame me I copied them.. so I didn't write until last month...

As days passed I kept answering same questions so many tines that I got fed up and wrote a guide covering some topics I have learnt myself... and now I can point people who have problems to that guide... and everyone appreciated it and that made my day... I am a bit shy by nature and don't get into fights usually... I like chatting and i am glad that I have made some good friends here and all over the XDA.. 

Thanks for having me here.. and hope that our group here evolves into much more than it already is...

Well that was a bit too long I guess... don't say TLDR lol..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So as everyone was giving an intro here goes mine...
> 
> I'm nitin.. 23 age.. studying computer science engineering, final year.. plan to do mtech..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tldr


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Tldr

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

Now I know you read it!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> Now I know you read it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you put dont say tldr at the end and then someone says tldr doesn't mean people actually read the whole thing till the end..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> If you put dont say tldr at the end and then someone says tldr doesn't mean people actually read the whole thing till the end..

Click to collapse



Fine.jpg

All my efforts put to write that post was ruined thanks to you both

I gave some thought to it.. :crying:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Fine.jpg
> 
> All my efforts put to write that post was ruined thanks to you both
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As a matter of fact, i did read the whole thing, and i bloody well knew there must be a n00b who has replied with  tl;dr to that..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 2, 2012)

(﻿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Write.*
> As a matter of fact, i did read the whole thing, and i bloody well knew there must be a n00b who has replied with  tl;dr to that..

Click to collapse



I corrected write... it was my dumb keyboard auto suggestion to right from write.. even your quite has "write"

And :Thanks: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 2, 2012)

deadly. said:


> i corrected write... It was my dumb keyboard auto suggestion to right from write.. Even your quite has "write"
> 
> and :thanks:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(﻿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> (﻿ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Click to collapse



Sapmmer alert..


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

What us going on in here.. .aww crap..


----------



## K.A. (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What us going on in here.. .aww crap..

Click to collapse



is*
You really hate English, don't you? Here and even on WA.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

Holy Cripes!!!! I missed A LOT yesterday.............

Sorry for being MIA for a few days.............personal $hit.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Holy Cripes!!!! I missed A LOT yesterday.............
> 
> Sorry for being MIA for a few days.............personal $hit.

Click to collapse



Didn't miss that much, mostly spam......oooooh and a birthday.

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Didn't miss that much, mostly spam......oooooh and a birthday.
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



Hence the wink........HOLY SPAMFEST!!


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Fine.jpg
> 
> All my efforts put to write that post was ruined thanks to you both
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now you know why I don't think before I post.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

This thread is so slow today


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Holy Cripes!!!! I missed A LOT yesterday.............
> 
> Sorry for being MIA for a few days.............personal $hit.

Click to collapse



Tell me about it,
did any naked ladies came when i was out?

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Tell me about it,
> did any naked ladies came when i was out?
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



RIP English



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> RIP English
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Rip QF's inner grammar nazi

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> RIP English
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



correction:
your english has ceased all biological function and is deemed invalid

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

Any good game to play?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Pffffffftch


Hatersgunnahate



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Any good game to play?

Click to collapse



fapinator?

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Pffffffftch
> 
> 
> Hatersgunnahate
> ...

Click to collapse



RIP spacebar

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Any good game to play?

Click to collapse



Ingresssssssss..............


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Ingresssssssss..............

Click to collapse



Ingress TIME 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Ingresssssssss..............

Click to collapse



Hate level is rising... -__-

Ohai simon.  
And alan. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Hate level is rising... -__-
> 
> Ohai simon.
> And alan.
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm really missing out on a lot of games for android,
my phone sucks for gaming

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'm really missing out on a lot of games for android,
> my phone sucks for gaming
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Thank God it only sucks gaming!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Thank God it only sucks gaming!!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



it has a very good battery life :good:
and....
well,
hmm...
that's just about it,
we also have GB custom roms,
and we dun have ICS or a stable CM7

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Hate level is rising... -__-
> 
> Ohai simon.
> And alan.

Click to collapse



Hey Cascabel - long time no see ...

Ingress level 4 and rising


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Hey Cascabel - long time no see ...
> 
> Ingress level 4 and rising

Click to collapse



Hey simon. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> F*** you.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Devil! 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> F*** you.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



yer abserlertly welkerm

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

Wait. Tapatalk is screwing with me. That post was meant for qf NOT simon. Wtf....

@simon: my apologies.i seriously have no idea of what happened. And, for the record, i blame quantumfoam. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Wait. Tapatalk is screwing with me. That post was meant for qf NOT simon. Wtf....
> 
> @simon: my apologies.i seriously have no idea of what happened. And, for the record, i blame quantumfoam.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



yea sure it did.....

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Wait. Tapatalk is screwing with me. That post was meant for qf NOT simon. Wtf....
> 
> @simon: my apologies.i seriously have no idea of what happened. And, for the record, i blame quantumfoam.

Click to collapse



As I didn't see the original post I didn't have a chance to reply - but it's fine mate.

For the record, I blame QF as well.  His thread, therefore his responsibility


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> As I didn't see the original post I didn't have a chance to reply - but it's fine mate.
> 
> For the record, I blame QF as well.  His thread, therefore his responsibility

Click to collapse



Sent you a pm. Sorry man... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> yea sure it did.....
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Yeah. Big time. Danm...

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Yeah. Big time. Danm...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



i haven't tried tapatalk,
i use xda premium

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i haven't tried tapatalk,
> i use xda premium
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Old xda premium you mean....

Because current version of it doesn't support gb..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i haven't tried tapatalk,
> i use xda premium
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



In my experience, they're more or less the same. Tapatalk just gives you more forums to screw up. Lol.

And i have crappy internet which means i usually can't keep up well with active threads very well. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i haven't tried tapatalk,
> i use xda premium
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Tapatalk is the same as the xda app, the XDA app is just branded tapatalk. The reason why I dont use the xda app is because its outdated, and I use other forums too.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Tapatalk is the same as the xda app, the XDA app is just branded tapatalk. The reason why I dont use the xda app is because its outdated, and I use other forums too.

Click to collapse



XDA Premium has a different theme and no ads

I wrote this with my fingers on a screen


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Kaccchhhiiiinnnnngggg... scored baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I see Deadly. got the 4,000 post while I was sleeping, eh?

Good morning all
Good afternoon Deadly. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> XDA Premium has a different theme and no ads
> 
> I wrote this with my fingers on a screen

Click to collapse



Tapatalk doesn't have ads either...

But xda app has portal news which tapatalk doesn't have... major difference for me..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> XDA Premium has a different theme and no ads
> 
> I wrote this with my fingers on a screen

Click to collapse



Yes, I know, but its still branded tapatalk, nothing more than that. There is no ads in tapatalk either.

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Tapatalk doesn't have ads either...
> 
> But xda app has portal news which tapatalk doesn't have... major difference for me..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use a RSS reader instead for the news.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Yes, I know, but its still branded tapatalk, nothing more than that. There is no ads in tapatalk either.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know bro.. I was pointing the difference btw apps

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I know bro.. I was pointing the difference btw apps
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



BTW means between 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> BTW means between
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



And what's your point?:sly:

I used it with same reference....

Notsureiftrollingorjustdumb.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> And what's your point?:sly:
> 
> I used it with same reference....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Grammartroll.jpg

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> So I see Deadly. got the 4,000 post while I was sleeping, eh?
> 
> Good morning all
> Good afternoon Deadly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there Joseph... good morning to you too... its 10 pm here...

And no more post counts or maps...

QF brought down BIG hammer on it...
See 400 th page onwards or so..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Grammartroll.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



We have enough grammar trolls here already... so, please not one more bro!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

Here is the link to STOP maps post...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34914766

And also we gave intros before...

Those who didn't give... will you give please? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Tapatalk doesn't have ads either...
> 
> But xda app has portal news which tapatalk doesn't have... major difference for me..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




devstaff said:


> Yes, I know, but its still branded tapatalk, nothing more than that. There is no ads in tapatalk either.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, then I guess just the XDA app has ads

I wrote this with my fingers on a screen


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there Joseph... good morning to you too... its 10 pm here...
> 
> And no more post counts or maps...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. I stopped mapssing on the 350/360 page anyways. Or at least I tried to.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ok. I stopped mapssing on the 350/360 page anyways. Or at least I tried to.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Page 403 exactly



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Page 403 exactly
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I gave the link to your post itself... so chill..

Anyway what's up in charge boss?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

1. Thanks qf for the stop the spam post.
2. Y u ignore me on gtalk? 
3. For everyone else, let's make this a thread worthy of the popular threads title. No spam. No random posts. Just a couple of xda members relaxing after a long day in q&a. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 1. Thanks qf for the stop the spam post.
> 2. Y u ignore me on gtalk?
> 3. For everyone else, let's make this a thread worthy of the popular threads title. No spam. No random posts. Just a couple of xda members relaxing after a long day in q&a.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



So how have you been doing?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> So how have you been doing?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Well, it's almost 1am here. Just relaxing until i fall asleep. Checking out if there are any threads i could help in. Lol. You? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

im updating me playlist of dubsteps,
they have to undergo a tough screening process before they are uploaded to my device

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Well, it's almost 1am here. Just relaxing until i fall asleep. Checking out if there are any threads i could help in. Lol. You?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just woke up. 11:50AM here. Getting ready for lunch.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> im updating me playlist of dubsteps,
> they have to undergo a tough screening process before they are uploaded to my device
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Any tracks you suggest i download? I like dubstep but don't know enough to know what to listen to. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Just woke up. 11:50AM here. Getting ready for lunch.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Lol. 11:05? And you just woke up? You got it good. What's for lunch? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I gave the link to your post itself... so chill..
> 
> Anyway what's up in charge boss?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh not much



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh not much
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hey can we have some intros? Pretty please?

I still don't know some here.. it would be nice to know a bit about them to understand each other and share..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Any tracks you suggest i download? I like dubstep but don't know enough to know what to listen to.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*11:50* Its the weekend, so I'm getting as much sleep as possible. Tomorrow I have to wake up at 5AM.  I'm having chicken for lunch.


Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Any tracks you suggest i download? I like dubstep but don't know enough to know what to listen to.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse




trust me,
i have no idea too lol,
i just search for "top dubstep 2012" and just download everything i see,
then i listen to the 1st 60seconds of each song,
if i dont like it they will meet mr.recycle bin


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey can we have some intros? Pretty please?
> 
> I still don't know some here.. it would be nice to know a bit about them to understand each other and share..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go back


I intro'd myself 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Need Moar Pledges!

Click to collapse



I would pledge, but I will never give up my kisuke urahara avatar for anything. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Go back
> 
> 
> I intro'd myself
> ...

Click to collapse



As if I don't know... I didn't skip any posts of this thread...

I meant to request you

As you are the "in charge" boss.. you can set a topic /intro request i thought...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> As if I don't know... I didn't skip any posts of this thread...
> 
> I meant to request you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll talk to Apex once he's recovered



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Afternoon muffins. Looks quieter in here. Hi apex, Quantum.

Hey! It compiles! Ship it!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins. Looks quieter in here. Hi apex, Quantum.
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



Hey

I wrote this with my fingers on a screen


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins. Looks quieter in here. Hi apex, Quantum.
> 
> Hey! It compiles! Ship it!

Click to collapse



And cas. Y u forget me glenn? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi cas, didn't see you online.only know apex is online because he changed op title

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> And cas. Y u forget me glenn?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



he forgot me too,
like i was nothing but a ghost

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

@QF ingress forums isn't failed, it's just started.it's going to be slow to begin with because it's an invite only game. Wait till it picks up and goes public. Just have to make sure the site appears on a search

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi cas, didn't see you online.only know apex is online because he changed op title
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



Lol. I didn't notice that. He hasn't posted though, or i missed it.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> he forgot me too,
> like i was nothing but a ghost
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



A ghost potato? Hmm.... less calories. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @QF ingress forums isn't failed, it's just started.it's going to be slow to begin with because it's an invite only game. Wait till it picks up and goes public. Just have to make sure the site appears on a search
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



Speaking of the forum, where can I find it on Tapatalk?

I wrote this with my fingers on a screen


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

i'm still ignored,
don't make me eat the thread

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Lol. I didn't notice that. He hasn't posted though, or i missed it.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



No he's probably waiding through a thousand posts of [email protected] wondering what the hell went on

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Speaking of the forum, where can I find it on Tapatalk?
> 
> I wrote this with my fingers on a screen

Click to collapse



Just search ingressforums from the app

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

Hi deathnotice, odie

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

@jugg: if that's the case, it'll take some time before he gets to post here. Lol.

@alan: i didn't ignore you. So don't eat the thread. Eat the muffins if you're hungry.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 1. Thanks qf for the stop the spam post.
> 2. Y u ignore me on gtalk?
> 3. For everyone else, let's make this a thread worthy of the popular threads title. No spam. No random posts. Just a couple of xda members relaxing after a long day in q&a.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



------>hits thanks button...........:highfive:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'm still ignored,
> don't make me eat the thread
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Have you stopped making uccw skins, not seen any up in a while?

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Am still ignored... :banghead: :crying:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Am still ignored... :banghead: :crying:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Hey Deadly :highfive:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Am still ignored... :banghead: :crying:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



You've still got a muffin avatar, so you come under the generalised muffin greeting

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey eep and deadly.  well, i'm out guys. G'night. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> @alan: i didn't ignore you. So don't eat the thread. Eat the muffins if you're hungry.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



yum,
i always wanted fresh victims

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> Hey eep and deadly.  well, i'm out guys. G'night.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



wut?? it's still 1:20am!

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Hey Deadly :highfive:

Click to collapse



Hi there eep..



jugg1es said:


> You've still got a muffin avatar, so you come under the generalised muffin greeting
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



Well, I got that.  I didn't see muffin word.. I missed it then... so anyway hi jugg1es..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Have you stopped making uccw skins, not seen any up in a while?
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



yup,
been busy on my rom lately 

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yum,
> i always wanted fresh victims
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness
> ...

Click to collapse



Fresh victims. Are you a zombies? 0_o 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Am still ignored... :banghead: :crying:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



come,
let's eat deh muffins,
including you

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Hey eep and deadly.  well, i'm out guys. G'night.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi... night night then...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Fresh victims. Are you a zombies? 0_o
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



we're muffpires

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> we're muffpires
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse




Good thing I'm not a muffin.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> come,
> let's eat deh muffins,
> including you
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Sure... you can try 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sure... you can try
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



^^^This muffin is deadly.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No he's probably waiding through a thousand posts of [email protected] wondering what the hell went on
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Jugs

I wrote this with my fingers on a screen

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

I posted in Ingress Forums . Still no code though

I wrote this with my fingers on a screen


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey Jugs
> 
> I wrote this with my fingers on a screen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, I've seen it and written a reply

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I know, I've seen it and written a reply
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



I saw. QF, can I admin? 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I saw. QF, can I admin?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Not sure if serious or trolling.....



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Not sure if serious or trolling.....
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Not to worry,
He's doing both


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Not sure if serious or trolling.....
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I think he's serious.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Not to worry,
> He's doing both
> 
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



Check PM nao



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I think he's serious.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



..seriously trolling...

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I think he's serious.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Pfffffftch



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Not sure if serious or trolling.....
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Serious

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> I think he's serious.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



I think you're right 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Muffins and cupcakes. Any girl who pledges should be a cupcake, not a muffin.

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Muffins and cupcakes. Any girl who pledges should be a cupcake, not a muffin.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Wrong. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey, how many have seen this thread?

Some one review this thread... its a good thread..

I have posted there.. so don't want to post just to bump it..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1958305 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Serious
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO.PSD



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> NO.PSD
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Whynot.gif

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Whynot.gif
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Because.tiff

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Whynot.gif
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



I can't make anyone and everyone admin 



Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Whynot.gif
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Because then there will be 2 admin 4 mods 6 users..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Because then there will be 2 admin 4 mods 6 users..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse





There are 22 members signed up 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Because then there will be 2 admin 4 mods 6 users..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse




QuantumFoam said:


> I can't make anyone and everyone admin
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I'll mod instead 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I can't make anyone and everyone admin
> 
> 
> 
> Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I would make a great admin/mod


			
				Sir_Mod_Josepho1997 said:
			
		

> Thread Closed!

Click to collapse




			
				Sir_Mod_Josepho1997 said:
			
		

> Hey, guess what. You're banned!

Click to collapse




			
				Sir_Mod_Josepho1997 said:
			
		

> What are you, an idiot? Banned!

Click to collapse




			
				Sir_Mod_Josepho1997 said:
			
		

> You did *what* with an elephant? Banned!

Click to collapse



Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I would make a great admin/mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'll mod instead
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I'm guessing that's a yes 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Once and for all lemme say this. 

You do not ask to be a mod. I choose whom I deem worthy



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Once and for all lemme say this.
> 
> You do not ask to be a mod. I choose whom I deem worthy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Understood. I started a game in OT in Ingressforums.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Once and for all lemme say this.
> 
> You do not ask to be a mod. I choose whom I deem worthy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Am I deemed worthy? 



        jk
    

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34929608 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> There are 22 members signed up
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



JK lol..

I know I know... its 23 now...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Dead thread is dead..

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Dead thread is dead..
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Just because nobody has posted in it for 8 minutes doesn't make it dead. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Just because nobody has posted in it for 8 minutes doesn't make it dead.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



In this thread it does

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Just because nobody has posted in it for 8 minutes doesn't make it dead.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



View attachment 1530456

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

I have two nicknames and everybody else has one 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

Cat time.

Post pictures of cats

I'll post one







Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I have two nicknames and everybody else has one
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



What are they then. Odie and pita?

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What are they then. Odie and pita?
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



Odie and Eager Beaver

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I have two nicknames and everybody else has one
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



In India we get many...
One at school , one at home, one with friends near home... so many!! 2 is nothing

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> In India we get many...
> One at school , one at home, one with friends near home... so many!! 2 is nothing
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I mean in the Frat Group



Spoiler



Duhh



I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I mean in the Frat Group
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK.jpg
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Good.png

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey, apex /boss.. :Thanks: for my name update on first page!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

Y U NO POST CATS?! 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey, apex /boss.. :Thanks: for my name update on first page!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Deadly Bubbles©

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Y U NO POST CATS?!
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Here... have some...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Here... have some...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Thanks

 Omnomnomnomnom

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Omnomnomnomnom
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



They were cute

I didn't tell you to eat them 

I meant you can play with them..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> They were cute
> 
> I didn't tell you to eat them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong. Just wrong



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Wrong. Just wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Y U NO POST CATS

Which part was wrong?:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y U NO POST CATS
> 
> Which part was wrong?:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Play with them 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Play with them
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Oh yeah.. OK..

/me thinks... can't help dirty minds now.. can we?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Play with them
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Trying very hard to refrain from making............. comments

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Play with them
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I am going to eat them


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Relevant if you play with those cats 

The male partner brings to the union sperm-laden semen, which is deposited in the vagina during intercourse. The average ejaculate has a volume of between 1 and 15 mL and contains more than 20 million spermatozoa. The survival of sperm in the female genital tract is thought to be at least 96 hours and may be as long as 8 days. However, it is probable that sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg for only the first 24 to 48 hours after ejaculation.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Relevant if you play with those cats
> 
> The male partner brings to the union sperm-laden semen, which is deposited in the vagina during intercourse. The average ejaculate has a volume of between 1 and 15 mL and contains more than 20 million spermatozoa. The survival of sperm in the female genital tract is thought to be at least 96 hours and may be as long as 8 days. However, it is probable that sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg for only the first 24 to 48 hours after ejaculation.

Click to collapse



........too much info..


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> ........too much info..

Click to collapse



My inner troll is satisfied


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Trying very hard to refrain from making............. comments
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



Dooooooo eeeeeet



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> My inner troll is satisfied

Click to collapse



You mean your inner banana? -.-


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Relevant if you play with those cats
> 
> The male partner brings to the union sperm-laden semen, which is deposited in the vagina during intercourse. The average ejaculate has a volume of between 1 and 15 mL and contains more than 20 million spermatozoa. The survival of sperm in the female genital tract is thought to be at least 96 hours and may be as long as 8 days. However, it is probable that sperm are capable of fertilizing an egg for only the first 24 to 48 hours after ejaculation.

Click to collapse



Ermm.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 too much info, far too much

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 2, 2012)

Innapomegranate:silly:

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You mean your inner banana? -.-

Click to collapse



Banana has too many sexual connotations.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ermm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thanks:

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> Banana has too many sexual connotations.

Click to collapse



Hmmm..not as bad you anyway


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> :thanks:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have images too.

U want?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

You guys are boring. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You guys are boring.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No.jpg

Click to collapse



Orlynao.jpg

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I have images too.
> 
> U want?

Click to collapse



No.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Orlynao.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Yes?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No.jpg
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No.jpg
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Request accepted.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Do you want a diagram of the female genitalia or sample collection for semen analysis? 
Or both? :laugh:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Do you want a diagram of the female genitalia or sample collection for semen analysis?
> Or both? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Nooooooo


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Do you want a diagram of the female genitalia or sample collection for semen analysis?
> Or both? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Neither thank you very much, far too much imagination in here already

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Neither thank you very much, far too much imagination in here already
> 
> If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0

Click to collapse



Yep ...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yep ...

Click to collapse



OK. No post.
Gotta go back to ObGy... bye guys.
It was fun creeping you out.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

Am I the only guy who doesn't like ingress here?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Am I the only guy who doesn't like ingress here?

Click to collapse



Nope... cas is there too.. but online yes..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope... cas is there too.. but online yes..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Now i am relieved


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 2, 2012)

Cas loves ingress. Just wants a code



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Cas loves ingress. Just wants a code
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Same here, strange that I'm a mod for a game forum I can't play yet:banghead:

If at first you don't succeed; call it version 1.0


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Cas loves ingress. Just wants a code
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Who doesn't want a code?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok who's up on their titanium backup info. Basically I've got an upgrade in about 9 days, real issue I have is with passwords. Will I be able to use TiB files to restore things like tapatalk and es file explorer data only to my new phone, es has all my cloud storage accounts and tapatalk has loads of accounts on it


"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Am I the only guy who doesn't like ingress here?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

AfAIK... it works.  It can restore data only of system and user apps .. but it didn't work on fb app.. but it worked on tapatalk for me..

For es file explorer.. it has its own backup option in settings.. use that... I use it all the time ..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> AfAIK... it works.  It can restore data only of system and user apps .. but it didn't work on fb app.. but it worked on tapatalk for me..
> 
> For es file explorer.. it has its own backup option in settings.. use that... I use it all the time ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers, what else am I able to restore with it out of interest. And does anyone know where I can find most of my passwords, I've found Wi-Fi accounts but that's about it

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers, what else am I able to restore with it out of interest. And does anyone know where I can find most of my passwords, I've found Wi-Fi accounts but that's about it
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



What do you mean where I can find most of my passwords? You want an app to backup all your passwords?

And I use TB free version.. if you buy that app.. you will get much more options... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

I bought TiB Pro. Quite a nifty little app.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> I bought TiB Pro. Quite a nifty little app.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



+1 its a must have. It makes changing ROMs seamless!

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day everyone!

If Apex/someone else important reads this, we should link introductions to member/pledge list on OP. They get burried quick.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good day everyone!
> 
> If Apex/someone else important reads this, we should link introductions to member/pledge list on OP. They get burried quick.

Click to collapse



Hey man sup?

Yeah that's a good idea. This thread slowed down quite a bit but stuff still gets buried so easily 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anyone have a Nokia lumia? I'm having trouble with it lol and need help :L

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good day everyone!
> 
> If Apex/someone else important reads this, we should link introductions to member/pledge list on OP. They get burried quick.

Click to collapse



If people would like me to link that to the OP, and don't mind doing the leg work to find their introductions, I will. Just for myself, I don't have much time to do so right at this time. But, if those interested can locate theirs, PM me and I'll get it in there for you guys. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What do you mean where I can find most of my passwords? You want an app to backup all your passwords?
> 
> And I use TB free version.. if you buy that app.. you will get much more options...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have TiB pro. I mean where in the system files can I make a hard copy from. 

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> +1 its a must have. It makes changing ROMs seamless!
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



I agree, and the flashable zip option is a godsend

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 2, 2012)

Was we ment to do intros then? Lol 

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Was we ment to do intros then? Lol
> 
> Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.

Click to collapse



Well,yesterday...Maybe


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry I must of missed that memo haha xD I can do one if needed? Lol

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

I was thinking we'd all either PM you the link, or to spare you the PMs, have people PM me, I'd compile the links list and make sure none of them are trolling.  Lol.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Sorry I must of missed that memo haha xD I can do one if needed? Lol
> 
> Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.

Click to collapse



Well you were bound to with all the mapsing


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I was thinking we'd all either PM you the link, or to spare you the PMs, have people PM me, I'd compile the links list and make sure none of them are trolling.  Lol.

Click to collapse



Trolling, here I don't believe it

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I was thinking we'd all either PM you the link, or to spare you the PMs, have people PM me, I'd compile the links list and make sure none of them are trolling.  Lol.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34916941
Mine...Page #407


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

Good night guys

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Trolling, here I don't believe it
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Where do you get all get those sigs from?

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Good night guys
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Night


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh, and going back 20 pages, dubstep recommendations, I have lots.
Flux Pavilion
Knife Party
Doctor P
J. Rabbit
Nero
Feed Me
Bassnectar
Matta
Rusko
Pantyraid
Foreign Beggars

Skrillex, if you MUST, but meh

Also, I like Dillon Francis, but he's not dubstep, he's moombahton.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

Any LP fans here?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Where do you get all get those sigs from?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google
Why, what's you're favorite?

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I was thinking we'd all either PM you the link, or to spare you the PMs, have people PM me, I'd compile the links list and make sure none of them are trolling.  Lol.

Click to collapse



Here's mine: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=34969501


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I was thinking we'd all either PM you the link, or to spare you the PMs, have people PM me, I'd compile the links list and make sure none of them are trolling.  Lol.

Click to collapse



Sounds good to me. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Google
> Why, what's you're favorite?
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Well, you have lots of them in there that I have started to forget what they say.. 
You had something related to Linux in thereM


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Well, you have lots of them in there that I have started to forget what they say..
> You had something related to Linux in thereM

Click to collapse



I'll use a couple of programming ones over the next couple of days for you. 

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'll use a couple of programming ones over the next couple of days for you.
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Why,  thank you


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'll use a couple of programming ones over the next couple of days for you.
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



How about this one?
"There are 10 types of people in the world: those who understand binary, and those who don't."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Here's mine: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=34969501

Click to collapse



“If you suggest it, they will troll"


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How about this one?
> "There are 10 types of people in the world: those who understand binary, and those who don't."

Click to collapse



Found an even better one, actually made me laugh a little: "The best accelerator available for a Mac is one that causes it to go at 9.81 m/s^2."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol, though I do prefer Mac for motion graphics.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

Gonna sleep..cya guys..


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hmm... Maybe the Dean would prefer he receive all of your PM logs and/or username/real name connects? Giving them to him sounds like something I would enjoy...

Just joking... Maybe...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Hmm... Maybe the Dean would prefer he receive all of your PM logs and/or username/real name connects? Giving them to him sounds like something I would enjoy...

Click to collapse



Loismustdie?


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Hmm... Maybe the Dean would prefer he receive all of your PM logs and/or username/real name connects? Giving them to him sounds like something I would enjoy...
> 
> Just joking... Maybe...

Click to collapse


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Loismustdie?

Click to collapse



Umm... Where do I know you from? Your usrname sounds familiar. PM me plz.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Why,  thank you

Click to collapse



Just for you



"unzip; strip; touch; finger; mount; fsck; more; yes; unmount; sleep"* - my daily unix command list


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just for you
> 
> 
> 
> "unzip; strip; touch; finger; mount; fsck; more; yes; unmount; sleep"* - my daily unix command list

Click to collapse



No... D:  You should note that my intentions on revenge (If revenge is deemed necessary) are death of anyone who ****ing does that **** to me again.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How about this one?
> "There are 10 types of people in the world: those who understand binary, and those who don't."

Click to collapse



How's this one instead

"There are 10 kinds of people in the world, those that understand trinary, those that don't, and those that confuse it with binary."


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 2, 2012)

One week left of pledging  


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How's this one instead
> 
> "There are 10 kinds of people in the world, those that understand trinary, those that don't, and those that confuse it with binary."

Click to collapse



-_- 
Not amused.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Umm... Where do I know you from? Your usrname sounds familiar. PM me plz.

Click to collapse



I don't know you, but I do know a Lois. I don't like her, thus, based on your username, you're cool in my book.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> No... D:  You should note that my intentions on revenge (If revenge is deemed necessary) are death of anyone who ****ing does that **** to me again.

Click to collapse



What's up with those:what:







loismustdie555 said:


> -_-
> Not amused.

Click to collapse





"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> -_-
> Not amused.

Click to collapse



How about a proper introduction, Mr. Rude?


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Is der a clown in here or am I seeing things?!  
Also, hi boys!! **tilts head to side and flutters eyes**


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I don't know you, but I do know a Lois. I don't like her, thus, based on your username, you're cool in my book.

Click to collapse



Hmmm... Then how would you like her death? I can think up **** that would probably be illegal in almost anything (in any context or form) you can imagine. Sick twisted, ****. I have NO mercy for those who betray me. NONE.



jugg1es said:


> What's up with those:what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PM me and I'll tell you IF you are not who I originally believed you were.

EDIT: And the comment "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password." IS amusing.


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Is der a clown in here or am I seeing things?!
> Also, hi boys!! **tilts head to side and flutters eyes**

Click to collapse



Hiya Miss Werked. How have you been?


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hiya Miss Werked. How have you been?

Click to collapse



This thread is moving stupid fast...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Hmmm... Then how would you like her death? I can think up **** that would probably be illegal in almost anything (in any context or form) you can imagine. Sick twisted, ****. I have NO mercy for those who betray me. NONE.
> 
> 
> 
> PM me and I'll tell you IF you are not who I originally believed you were.

Click to collapse



believe me when i say i have no idea who you are and weve never crossed paths here or anywhere else for that matter


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Hmmm... Then how would you like her death? I can think up **** that would probably be illegal in almost anything (in any context or form) you can imagine. Sick twisted, ****. I have NO mercy for those who betray me. NONE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hiya Miss Werked. How have you been?

Click to collapse



Good, thanks for asking. I sincerely hope that you are doing better. **hug**


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> believe me when i say i have no idea who you are and weve never crossed paths here or anywhere else for that matter

Click to collapse



This is good for your health. I could tell you what you would deserve if you were who I originally thought, if you wish. But such matters are trivial and unimportant. What matters is you are now 250% more likely to NOT die in the next year.


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Good, thanks for asking. I sincerely hope that you are doing better. **hug**

Click to collapse



I'm doing okay for right now. I'm sure it will come in waves though...


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Topic was from elsewhere. I believed people here were who they were not.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey, I'm back. What did I miss?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Topic was from elsewhere. I believed people here were who they were not.

Click to collapse



I think they make medication for people in your circumstance...


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

Scary clown is scary


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello werked.

What's up girl?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

werked said:


> Scary clown is scary

Click to collapse



I ain't skeered.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hello werked.
> 
> What's up girl?
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hey "Boon" what's up, bro?

Edit: just saying hi, ppero(not posing as werked...)


----------



## werked (Dec 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hello werked.
> 
> What's up girl?
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hey!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Topic was from elsewhere. I believed people here were who they were not.

Click to collapse



Well let me make my introduction http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34915923

[Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House] Need Moar Pledges!

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Hey "Boon" what's up, bro?
> 
> Edit: just saying hi, ppero(not posing as werked...)

Click to collapse



We might add (Ba)boon!







werked said:


> Hey!!

Click to collapse



Long time no see. Where were you?

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Balls Of Steel now have 4G?! 
lol j/k


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Night with Wife was good... very good.  We needed to put the troubles away (we're fine, but lots of hurdles).
> 
> I'm Jeremy.  32
> Before I met my wife, I was a Mech. Eng. student.  Began working full time, met her, got married, kept meaning to go back to school at night, but life gets in the way.  10 years later...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Jeremy. Stories like these always brings out the good in the world (I have a son on the autism spectrum) Stay positive bro!! 

BTW, MY PM IS ALWAYS OPEN


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey guys. How's everyone doing today?

By the way I sent you all a friend request 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Hey Jeremy. Stories like these always brings out the good in the world (I have a son on the autism spectrum) Stay positive bro!!
> 
> BTW, MY PM IS ALWAYS OPEN

Click to collapse



I == in same spectrum. Still... I hope "TheNoodle" chokes on his own noodle and dies. Часть чертовски дерьмо!


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well let me make my introduction http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34915923
> 
> [Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House] Need Moar Pledges!
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Thanks for narrowing down my search! I will sift through these, and make updates to the OP soon...


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> First off, no one here knows what you are even blathering about. Nor do we care. This is a thread, where, if you'd like to post something and/or get to know these great folks herein, you're welcome to do so. However, the type of thing you've already posted to this point isn't what we'd like to see here. We're non-violent, have no anger issues, and come here to have nice chats with others. So, I trust this clears things up...

Click to collapse



Fine... Point taken.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks for narrowing down my search! I will sift through these, and make updates to the OP soon...

Click to collapse



But I'm not in the op because I refuse to take the muffin. I like my avatar

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Balls Of Steel now have 4G?!
> lol j/k

Click to collapse



I don't get it..

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> But I'm not in the op because I refuse to take the muffin. I like my avatar
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Do I even want to know what the muffin symbolizes?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Do I even want to know what the muffin symbolizes?

Click to collapse



Well if you'd cared to read the op instead of coming and raging then you might have understood a bit more about this thread

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I don't get it..
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



I was joking, implying that "Balls of Steel" was a mobile device and that I never new they had 4G capabilities...


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well if you'd cared to read the op instead of coming and raging then you might have understood a bit more about this thread
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well if you'd cared to read the op instead of coming and raging then you might have understood a bit more about this thread
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Hmm... I desire to not read such things... They != worth reading. Also I != staying here any longer.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> I == in same spectrum. Still... I hope "TheNoodle" chokes on his own noodle and dies. Часть чертовски дерьмо!

Click to collapse



Next time, english.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Hmm... I desire to not read such things... They != worth reading. Also I != staying here any longer.

Click to collapse



Ok, well then I have to say that you won't be sorely missed with that attitude

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Next time, english.

Click to collapse



Really. I can't put together the indecipherable vernacular. It's like watching a train wreck on my computer screen...


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Hmm... I desire to not read such things... They != worth reading. Also I != staying here any longer.

Click to collapse



Then why are you here?


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 2, 2012)

I smell troll and an unstable force.....I've just read some weird stuff that made my head spin. Please have respect for this forum, this thread, the members and the rules in general.
I will not allow flaming or non sense...nor here, nor anywhere.

Cheers,

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Really. I can't put together the indecipherable vernacular. It's like watching a train wreck on my computer screen...

Click to collapse



Exactly! My campaign for Risk Management Chairman starts, NAO!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I smell troll and an unstable force.....I've just read some weird stuff that made my head spin. Please have respect for this forum, this thread, the members and the rules in general.
> I will not allow flaming or non sense...nor here, nor anywhere.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't think it's just here, I've come across a few posts like that in ot

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I smell troll and an unstable force.....I've just read some weird stuff that made my head spin. Please have respect for this forum, this thread, the members and the rules in general.
> I will not allow flaming or non sense...nor here, nor anywhere.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, M_T_M! Well said.



eep2378 said:


> Exactly! My campaign for Risk Management Chairman starts, NAO!

Click to collapse



I think you are the forerunner for that position so far! 



jugg1es said:


> Don't think it's just here, I've come across a few posts like that in ot
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Sad, but very true.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I will not allow flaming or non sense...nor here, nor anywhere.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why do you hate AOSP and touchwiz so much? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why do you hate AOSP and touchwiz so much?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dont forget Xperia and MotoBlur 

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex, I've got the list of all intro's. so far.


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Apex, I've got the list of all intro's. so far.

Click to collapse



Awesome! Thanks for heading up that little chore. I appreciate it, and think it's a really nice idea. Good going!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

It's the least I can do.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Dont forget Xperia and MotoBlur
> 
> 'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible

Click to collapse



They don't count 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Awesome! Thanks for heading up that little chore. I appreciate it, and think it's a really nice idea. Good going!

Click to collapse



Agree! Now I just have to do an intro :highfive:


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

I think I might pledge. I just need to find the right muffing for an avatar.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> I think I might pledge. I just need to find the right muffing for an avatar.

Click to collapse



I tried to find a good muffin one for a bit, then just used one of the default choices


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> I think I might pledge. I just need to find the right muffing for an avatar.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> I think I might pledge. I just need to find the right muffing for an avatar.

Click to collapse



It'd be a lot cooler if you did.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I smell troll and an unstable force.....I've just read some weird stuff that made my head spin. Please have respect for this forum, this thread, the members and the rules in general.
> I will not allow flaming or non sense...nor here, nor anywhere.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes Sir.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2012)

So far, lacking the following introductions:
eep2378
-grift-
LewisGauss
Tezlastorme
cabessius
flastnoles11
odie
devstaff
OptimusLove
whitest0rm
X8invisible
deathnotice1
cascabel
ppero
Axis
Apex

Please PM me the link to your post if/once you make them, in case I miss it.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Yes Sir.

Click to collapse



I'm going to be less polite.
Either stop acting like a complete tool or find another forum to post this gibberish on, your choice.

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> I think I might pledge. I just need to find the right muffing for an avatar.

Click to collapse



Dude. I just came here to do the same. 
You're always one step ahead of me. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Dude. I just came here to do the same.
> You're always one step ahead of me.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



What happened to not changing your avatar?

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What happened to not changing your avatar?
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Yeah. I thought that was forever. Turns out its only for 2 weeks. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> I'm going to be less polite.
> Either stop acting like a complete tool or find another forum to post this gibberish on, your choice.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



That was not very nice... I was simply attempting respond to a superior in a way that implied I understood. Should I reply in another way? Forgive me for being rude/nutty for trying to apologize politely if that is what offended you about my comment.


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Yeah. I thought that was forever. Turns out its only for 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



No way man, I wouldn't put anyone through that length of humiliation. Those two weeks go by fast, because this thread moves fast, and because we're awesome.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No way man, I wouldn't put anyone through that length of humiliation. Those two weeks go by fast, because this thread moves fast, and because we're awesome.

Click to collapse



Ok. So how do I pledge? Do I just say "I pledge" and change my avatar?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Yeah. I thought that was forever. Turns out its only for 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Nope still not for me.two weeks is too long.hell even a minute is too long. Ain't changing for anyone. I'll only change for a variation of the same. That is if Qf ever gets round to it

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ok. So how do I pledge? Do I just say "I pledge" and change my avatar?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Avatar, forum signature change, it's all listed below (as in the OP).

*Pledge Criteria:*​


Pledges *will be expected* to change your current avatar, or if you do not currently have an avatar uploaded, to this.

Pledges *will be expected* to also add this line to your forum signature, and be used for every post made here and in other forums/sub-forums:  *"Sent from my muffin"* (or a variant of)

Pledges *must address* every official member as "Sir", until you have been initiated into the fraternity and have become official members, at which time you will be referred to as "Brother".

Pledges *will be expected* be active within the frat house thread, and show respect to the founders, official members, and adhere to the rules of XDA as a whole.

*Pledges *will be expected* to conduct themselves herein and elsewhere in accordance to the fundamental ideals that this Fraternity was founded upon. Any Pledge/Member/etc. who is found to be acting in defiance of this rule will be reprimanded, reported, suspended, and/or dishonorably discharged from the Fraternity.

Pledges *will be expected* to rate this Frat House thread as being 5 stars -"excellent"- because, well... it is.

Pledges may be asked by the founders to complete a 'task of trust', which may include something completely ridiculous such as posting something in each Pledge's device forum(s) that may be embarrassing or just strikingly silly, with a screen shot to prove its legitimacy.


----------



## conantroutman (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> That was not very nice... I was simply attempting respond to a superior in a way that implied I understood. Should I reply in another way? Forgive me for being rude/nutty for trying to apologize politely if that is what offended you about my comment.

Click to collapse



What offended me was the garbage you were spouting a few pages back, any more of that and you won't be posting anything else.
Settle down and have a muffin or whatever the hell this thread is all about..... 

Sent from my Xoom using xda premium


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

*INTRO*

My name is Eric. I'm a 34 yrs old and a happily married father of two boys(2 and 7). My wife is AMAZING(nuff said). 
I'm a critical RN working on a cardiac unit. I used to work in a Psychiatric hospital for 6yrs before critical care. I enjoy sports(Patriots--see avatar), most of the Boston area pro teams. I also love movies, tech, electronics. I'm also a videophile of sorts( I have a Pioneer Elite Plasma with ISF calibration, done by Jeff Meier of AccuCal)...He's one of the best ISF calibrators in the country  I got into Android a few years ago when I got my Captivate and the rest is XDA history(yes I'm a bonafide flashaholic). I play in a softball league in the summer/spring and a Golf league as well. I also enjoy video games(not as much as I don't have the time now, lol)...If anyone plays FIFA 13 online, hit me up :highfive: I love indie music, mostly rock. I try to go to as many local cheap shows as I can  Thats it for now..............


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ok. So how do I pledge? Do I just say "I pledge" and change my avatar?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Don't forget to change your Sig as well

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

Has anyone even ever been involved in a Fraternity to know how all this is supposed to go, or am I the only one?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Has anyone even ever been involved in a Fraternity to know how all this is supposed to go, or am I the only one?

Click to collapse



I'm English.we don't really have fraternities, we have secret societies

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

conantroutman said:


> What offended me was the garbage you were spouting a few pages back, any more of that and you won't be posting anything else.
> Settle down and have a muffin or whatever the hell this thread is all about.....
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm sorry for all that. But you were not where I was to see and hear things that deserved such rage. And I dislike talking bad about people unless I have facts and/or experience with them. Regardless, no more content of that subject shall be posted here.


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm English.we don't really have fraternities, we have secret societies
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm not changing it......

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Regardless, no more content of that subject shall be posted here.

Click to collapse



Thank you.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Has anyone even ever been involved in a Fraternity to know how all this is supposed to go, or am I the only one?

Click to collapse



Hey Apex. I have a question. Can I edit one of the muffin avatars so it has my current avatar in it. I can even make it a pixel if necessary. It wont be visible to the naked eye. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

Would this work as a muffin avatar? It was the cutest muffin I could find.


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Would this work as a muffin avatar? It was the cutest muffin I could find.

Click to collapse



But there's so much pink...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> But there's so much pink...

Click to collapse



But veeman likes pink muffins

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Finished my sig. Now I just need a muffin avatar.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey Apex. I have a question. Can I edit one of the muffin avatars so it has my current avatar in it. I can even make it a pixel if necessary. It wont be visible to the naked eye.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Put together your prosed muffiness and I will review it, and possibly submit to the Governing Body for approval/denial voting if I deem it necessary. I don't see that as being a problem though... 



veeman said:


> Would this work as a muffin avatar? It was the cutest muffin I could find.

Click to collapse



I'd like to see you become a pledge, so I may allow it. I'm sure QF wouldn't mind too much, but he is much stricter on the rules than others.


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> But veeman likes pink muffins
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Who doesn't? :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Put together your prosed muffiness and I will review it, and possibly submit to the Governing Body for approval/denial voting if I deem it necessary. I don't see that as being a problem though...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see you become a pledge, so I may allow it. I'm sure QF wouldn't mind too much, but he is much stricter on the rules than others.

Click to collapse



If he smiles when he sees it, which I think he will then I think there's a good chance

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Finished my sig. Now I just need a muffin avatar.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



When you get something put together, let me know so I can start your two week pledge period!


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> But there's so much pink...

Click to collapse



It's a nice shade of pink though. 

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Put together your prosed muffiness and I will review it, and possibly submit to the Governing Body for approval/denial voting if I deem it necessary. I don't see that as being a problem though...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see you become a pledge, so I may allow it. I'm sure QF wouldn't mind too much, but he is much stricter on the rules than others.

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll change it for now. If you guys decide that it's not appropriate then I'll change it to one of the ones in the OP. :good:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> When you get something put together, let me know so I can start your two week pledge period!

Click to collapse



I'm still searching. How is this one?






Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I'm still searching. How is this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fail space after image tag is fail. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's a nice shade of pink though.

Click to collapse



Well... As much as I don't like pink it IS a better shade than most.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Fail space after image tag is fail.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is that why no matter what image I put on the xda app, I can never see it? I've been doing that forever now. I figured others could see it, just not me! Dang. I'm stupid. How come nobody's ever told me?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Is that why no matter what image I put on the xda app, I can never see it? I've been doing that forever now. I figured others could see it, just not me. Dang. I'm stupid.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Erm.......no comment. 

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's a nice shade of pink though.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome aboard! I added you to the Pledge's List. Just don't forget to change your mobile forum signature also (Tapatalk/xda app/whatever you use)!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Erm.......no comment.
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



Man! I can't believe it. I always wondered how I can see others images except mine. I figured it was a bug. How come any time I copy something, it always has a space in from it?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Welcome aboard! I added you to the Pledge's List. Just don't forget to change your mobile forum signature also (Tapatalk/xda app/whatever you use)!

Click to collapse



What about me. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Erm.......no comment.
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



I think he just proved your sig wrong 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Man! I can't believe it. I always wondered how I can see others images except mine. I figured it was a bug. How come any time I copy something, it always has a space in from it?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Upload it to imjur I think it is use the Imjur app and paste the link.I paid for the extra tapatalk hosting so I get unlimited uploads

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What about me.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



You're almost there...


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Welcome aboard! I added you to the Pledge's List. Just don't forget to change your mobile forum signature also (Tapatalk/xda app/whatever you use)!

Click to collapse





Yes sir!  Oh and when do I receive the task of trust to complete?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're almost there...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I think she just proved your sig wrong
> 
> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Man! I can't believe it. I always wondered how I can see others images except mine. I figured it was a bug. How come any time I copy something, it always has a space in from it?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Avatar, bro, avatar.......


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Avatar, bro, avatar.......

Click to collapse



I wanted to know if this was acceptable:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34941414 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yes sir!  Oh and when do I receive the task of trust to complete?

Click to collapse



I'll think of something really special for you! I wasn't able to do so for the first batch of pledges, with all I'm having to deal with right now, but we will implement this for the others. 



Josepho1997 said:


> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll think of something really special for you! I wasn't able to do so for the first batch of pledges, with all I'm having to deal with right now, but we will implement this for the others.

Click to collapse



Is this accepatable?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34941414 





Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



wat. Really? 
Also, reply goes outside the quote 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Is this accepatable?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34941414
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



You're making a muffiny avatar, right? Once you have just let me know, post it here or something. I'm sure it'll be fine...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Upload it to imjur I think it is use the Imjur app and paste the link.I paid for the extra tapatalk hosting so I get unlimited uploads
> 
> "To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."

Click to collapse



It wasn't the hosting, he/she (still a little suspicious about that) was putting a space after the image tag. Also, it's called imgur. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> he/she (still a little suspicious about that)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My real name is Jessica.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> It wasn't the hosting, he/she (still a little suspicious about that) was putting a space after the image tag. Also, it's called imgur.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I only used it once then decided to upgrade tapatalk. I did say I think it's called.......

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## veeman (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## prototype7 (Dec 2, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I meant something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm... Not sure if serious. Still suspicious 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm defiantly not going to comment....... Simon might though

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> My real name is Jessica.
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Wat..


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I meant something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That should suffice. 



veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Brilliant!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Wat..

Click to collapse



I also *LOVE* owls. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I also *LOVE* owls.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Me too. My grandmother who recently passed loved them also. I am going to get a tattoo of an owl drawing that she had, and that I fondly remember when I was a kid.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

Joseph, do you participate in transgender Sundays?  D.I.D.?  Who am I talking to now, Cybil?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Changed my avatar. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Knock knock.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Knock knock.

Click to collapse



Who's there?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

Go away! We don't want any!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Changed my avatar.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Muffin avatar fail...

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Who's there?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Who.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Me too. My grandmother who recently passed loved them also. I am going to get a tattoo of an owl drawing that she had, and that I fondly remember when I was a kid.

Click to collapse



I actualy don't *LOVE* owls. I do like them a lot though. Probably one of my favorite animals. What I really *LOVE* is cats.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Changed my avatar.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Well I went to my options and changed my profile pic. Its even showed my muffin walrus. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



You're using Ubuntu.

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Well I went to my options and changed my profile pic. Its even showed my muffin walrus.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



You have to click save changes.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> You're using Ubuntu.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never mine. There's a difference between profile pic and avatar. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Well I went to my options and changed my profile pic. Its even showed my muffin walrus.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I'll get you added. Welcome aboard, fresh muffin! 



veeman said:


> You're using Ubuntu.

Click to collapse



Yes, and I love it. So much nicer than Windo'hs!


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll get you added. Welcome aboard, fresh muffin!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I love it. So much nicer than Windo'hs!

Click to collapse



I recognized the font. lol.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

My nickname. 
I wonder what my "task of trust" will be...

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Who.

Click to collapse



Who who?

What are you? An owl?

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> My nickname.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



You asked for it. :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> My nickname.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Lol

"To err is human... to really foul up requires the root password."


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> I recognized the font. lol.

Click to collapse



Yeah, my desktop hard drive crashed, and my Dad gave me his slightly used tower, which had dual drives and running Windows, but I couldn't get Win7 to boot at all after the switch, so I just installed 12.04 as the only OS. I've been running it now for about 6 months. I prefer it over Windows, but I still have to have at least one machine (my laptop) running a dual boot setup...


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, my desktop hard drive crashed, and my Dad gave me his slightly used tower, which had dual drives and running Windows, but I couldn't get Win7 to boot at all after the switch, so I just installed 12.04 as the only OS. I've been running it now for about 6 months. I prefer it over Windows, but I still have to have at least one machine (my laptop) running a dual boot setup...

Click to collapse



I'm dual booting on mine. I like Ubuntu but it doesn't have Inventor or Photoshop or LabVIEW for FRC. I just use Ubuntu for everyday browsing.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, my desktop hard drive crashed, and my Dad gave me his slightly used tower, which had dual drives and running Windows, but I couldn't get Win7 to boot at all after the switch, so I just installed 12.04 as the only OS. I've been running it now for about 6 months. I prefer it over Windows, but I still have to have at least one machine (my laptop) running a dual boot setup...

Click to collapse



"Computers are like air conditioners: they stop working when you open Windows."


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> I'm dual booting on mine. I like Ubuntu but it doesn't have Inventor or Photoshop or LabVIEW for FRC. I just use Ubuntu for everyday browsing.

Click to collapse



I never learned Photoshop, just needed Windows for its proprietary software. Once I wised up and started using Linux, I wish I could do away with Microcrud altogether. Maybe one day...


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> "Computers are like air conditioners: they stop working when you open Windows."

Click to collapse



Juggles needs that as his signature -- if he's not already had it! :silly:


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Juggles needs that as his signature -- if he's not already had it! :silly:

Click to collapse



Microsoft: "You've got questions. We've got dancing paperclips."

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

I should probably stop using up all of jugg1es' sigs, he'll run out eventually


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Can't touch this.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Everyone was afraid of my hammer time.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Everyone was afraid of my hammer time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I guess so.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Why then did you kill it?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Why then did you kill it?

Click to collapse



I had no choice.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I had no choice.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



At least your honest about it :good:


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Why then did you kill it?

Click to collapse



Hey ronnie, how's it going? Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey ronnie, how's it going? Haven't seen you in a while.

Click to collapse



Been alittle everywhere, getting back in the saddle


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Been alittle everywhere, getting back in the saddle

Click to collapse



Good to see ya 'round these parts, and that you're doing better.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good to see ya 'round these parts, and that you're doing better.

Click to collapse



See u are the same :highfive:


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> See u are the same :highfive:

Click to collapse



Yeah, coming around I think. I've been so tired these last two days. I really want to find an excuse to not go to work tomorrow and just stay in bed all day. But, I gotta be a grown up, as much as that is an unpleasant thought right now.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, coming around I think. I've been so tired these last two days. I really want to find an excuse to not go to work tomorrow and just stay in bed all day. But, I gotta be a grown up, as much as that is an unpleasant thought right now.

Click to collapse



It's not easy


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> It's not easy

Click to collapse



No, it hasn't been. You've had it infinity harder than myself, I can only imagine. My heart still goes out to you, my friend.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, it hasn't been. You've had it infinity harder than myself, I can only imagine. My heart still goes out to you, my friend.

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Why then did you kill it?

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie. Nice to see you in here. Hope your family is on the mend 

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Hey Ronnie. Nice to see you in here. Hope your family is on the mend
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



yeppers we are


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Big multi quote coming up in 3...2.....1...... beware


Prawesome said:


> Any LP fans here?

Click to collapse



Me me me!!


Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. How's everyone doing today?
> 
> By the way I sent you all a friend request
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.  Doing good here... I already sent you one yesterday.. so you can't send me one 



veeman said:


> I think I might pledge. I just need to find the right muffing for an avatar.

Click to collapse



Yay... welcome aboard.. I see you couldn't resist us


Josepho1997 said:


> Yeah. I thought that was forever. Turns out its only for 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Hi, Joseph... welcome to muffins.. thought you didn't wanna change avatar even for a minute in your last some post..  and what's with the Jessica name 

If only you had read the OP post before!!

anyway happy to see 2 new awesome muffins 


Apex_Strider said:


> Put together your prosed muffiness and I will review it, and possibly submit to the Governing Body for approval/denial voting if I deem it necessary. I don't see that as being a problem though...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see you become a pledge, so I may allow it. I'm sure QF wouldn't mind too much, but he is much stricter on the rules than others.

Click to collapse



When I asked whether I can have my own muffin avatar... QF said I have to choose from op default ones only... :crying:

And I sent you pm with my intro post link.. I had not read jRi0T68 post till then... seems he sent mine too..




Josepho1997 said:


> Is that why no matter what image I put on the xda app, I can never see it? I've been doing that forever now. I figured others could see it, just not me! Dang. I'm stupid. How come nobody's ever told me?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



You finally got it huh?



but I have seen some pics of yours. . I didn't see any fail pics before.. otherwise I would have told ya..


Josepho1997 said:


> My real name is Jessica.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Orlynao.jpg




veeman said:


> I'm dual booting on mine. I like Ubuntu but it doesn't have Inventor or Photoshop or LabVIEW for FRC. I just use Ubuntu for everyday browsing.

Click to collapse



You can use gimp... I use it all the time ... I do dual biit with windows and Ubuntu 11.10 too

Hi, everyone... sorry for this quotes!!

Good mornfterning..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh god. More spam.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Big multi quote coming up in 3...2.....1...... beware
> 
> Me me me!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, I still have my original kisuke urahara avatar in this avatar. Its just super small. And with the Jessica nickname, well, don't ask.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Oh god. More spam.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I said welcome to you nicely... and I get this for that huh? Bad muffin 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I said welcome to you nicely... and I get this for that huh? Bad muffin
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Thank you  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Oh, I still have my original kisuke urahara avatar in this avatar. Its just super small. And with the Jessica nickname, well, don't ask.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I won't if you pm me that 

Also, thanks for reviving the time frame thread.   I didn't wanted it to die... death notice revieved it when I asked here...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



With that new avatar, all I want to do is eat you!



        It's so freaking cute!
    


Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Dat avatar....Y U NO PICK ONE FROM THE OP



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Never mind. I changed my mind.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dat avatar....Y U NO PICK ONE FROM THE OP
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Both have different avatars.. veemans avatar is so cute...

Also, please allow us to have our own muffin avatar know... it helps in avoiding confusion.  .. because we are in ot all time.. and we post one after other... if we have sane avatar then it will be bit hard to distinguish and may think same guy posted twice.. as loopdd said once to me when me and king ace posted in a thread...
Just my humble request:angel: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> With that new avatar, all I want to do is eat you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Both have different avatars.. veemans avatar is so cute...
> 
> Also, please allow us to have our own muffin avatar know... it helps in avoiding confusion.  .. because we are in ot all time.. and we post one after other... if we have sane avatar then it will be bit hard to distinguish and may think same guy posted twice.. as loopdd said once to me when me and king ace posted in a thread...
> Just my humble request:angel:
> ...

Click to collapse



Imma walrus...

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dat avatar....Y U NO PICK ONE FROM THE OP
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



But sir....... it's so cute. And Apex said it was okay. I can haz keep it? 0_0

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Both have different avatars.. veemans avatar is so cute...
> 
> Also, please allow us to have our own muffin avatar know... it helps in avoiding confusion.  .. because we are in ot all time.. and we post one after other... if we have sane avatar then it will be bit hard to distinguish and may think same guy posted twice.. as loopdd said once to me when me and king ace posted in a thread...
> Just my humble request:angel:
> ...

Click to collapse



Only if the avatar is really awesome. 
Like veeman's. I'll allow it because its hilarious



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dat avatar....Y U NO PICK ONE FROM THE OP
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> But sir....... it's so cute. And Apex said it was okay. I can haz keep it? 0_0
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



He makes a good point, sir. Even you couldn't resist eating him.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> But sir....... it's so cute. And Apex said it was okay. I can haz keep it? 0_0
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Yay.. we ACTUALLY convinced QF!! Never thought it was possible 


QuantumFoam said:


> Only if the avatar is really awesome.
> Like veeman's. I'll allow it because its hilarious
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 what about Joseph then? I will send a link to my avatar to you to verify then... even though only few days left for mine...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yay.. we ACTUALLY convinced QF!! Never thought it was possible
> what about nevermind...I will send a link to my avatar to you to verify then... even though only few days left for mine...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Shhh... He hasn't noticed yet!

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Shhh... He hasn't noticed yet!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I'll talk to Apex about Joseph's....



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

I actually like the walrus muffin one as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Shhh... He hasn't noticed yet!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Lol... you even edited my quote
Oh OK.. good luck.. knowing QF's skipping post agenda.. he may miss it!!

Edit: guess he saw that..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... you even edited my quote
> Oh OK.. good luck.. knowing QF's skipping post agenda.. he may miss it!!?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> I'll talk to Apex about Joseph's....
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



You gave me away! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'll talk to Apex about Joseph's....
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



We might get more pledgers if custom avatar gets available!.. with screening of course..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> You gave me away!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Oops.. sorry
All is good when it ends well

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> We might get more pledgers if custom avatar gets available!.. with screening of course..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse




IF it ends well 




Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 3, 2012)

Alright guys, later. Time for bed. Long day at work today. Be safe brothers

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> IF it ends well
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Alright guys, later. Time for bed. Long day at work today. Be safe brothers
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Night brother







Josepho1997 said:


> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Alright guys, later. Time for bed. Long day at work today. Be safe brothers
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Good night...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm going to sleep. I have a cold and a stuffy nose.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> I'm going to sleep. I have a cold and a stuffy nose.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Get well soon young muffin... night. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> I'm going to sleep. I have a cold and a stuffy nose.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Good night.
I should probably go to bed too. 10:58PM. Got to get up at 5AM.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

@QF... Hey can I use the avatar i just changed? Or how about this one below?






I like the first one though... 
:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @QF... Hey can *I* use the avatar i just changed? Or how about this one below?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> FTFay
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

Its actually FTFY.. Thats more appropriate 

No comment on avatar?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> Its actually FTFY.. Thats more appropriate
> 
> No comment on avatar?

Click to collapse



I meant FTFY. 
BTW I like your new avatar.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------

When will I get my "task of trust"?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I meant FTFY.
> BTW I like your new avatar.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

You will get when you are finishing 2 weeks period..

also , apex(sir) said he will do it when he recovers..same goes to the new members who got promoted yesterday or day before that..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

He's not yet given any out, and I suspect he's a bit busy at the moment.

However, if you would like to introduce yourself, as many of us have, please do.  I'm compiling the list of introductions with URLs to go into the OP.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> He's not yet given any out, and I suspect he's a bit busy at the moment.
> 
> However, if you would like to introduce yourself, as many of us have, please do.  I'm compiling the list of introductions with URLs to go into the OP.

Click to collapse



Ok. Should I post it here or PM you. And what would you like in it?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added 3rd December 2012 at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was 2nd December 2012 at 11:53 PM ----------

Just read this: http://www.cracked.com/article_14979_the-6-most-terrifying-foods-in-world.html 


Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ok. Should I post it here or PM you. And what would you like in it?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should post it here... then give link of that post to him in pm.. include whatever you like to tell us here... I mean your xda experience may be and your life / interests activities.. whatever you would like to share with us.. read from page 405 to see some intros..
Link.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34915571 
 you will get an idea..
And mine.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34919483

Its just to know each other better..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 3, 2012)

To pledges:

Remember 12 tasks of Hercules ( http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labours_of_Hercules) ?

Well you aren't so lucky. It will be worse...

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

So long as it doesn't get me perm banned, or require weeks of learning, I'm not scared.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 3, 2012)

Not a pledge anymore... :laugh:


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not either, do I still have to do the 'task'?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

I just have to make it to Wed., lol

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## K.A. (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm not either, do I still have to do the 'task'?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Change thy sig from pledge to member...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly : I like your avatar :thumbup:



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> So long as it doesn't get me perm banned, or require weeks of learning, I'm not scared.

Click to collapse



Don't worry ... it won't be like that.. ppero is just scaring us

Boss post.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34319447 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh and to all pledges. We are being really innovative and crazy while deciding the tasks of trust but we assure you, its not something that requires skill or technique. All you need is determination and guts. And it won't be against the xda rules, so nobody's getting banned or infracted 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Oh and to all pledges. We are being really innovative and crazy while deciding the tasks of trust but we assure you, its not something that requires skill or technique. All you need is determination and guts. And it won't be against the xda rules, so nobody's getting banned or infracted
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Almost all are Charter members now, who you gunna give the TOT to?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was joking when I suggested it might get me banned, lol.


Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Almost all are Charter members now, who you gunna give the TOT to?

Click to collapse



There are others like me... and you have to go through it too I think..

Finally dug up the post I wanted to show... straight from apex post ... link here...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34857979


Apex_Strider said:


> You, and those who pledged to this fraternity on November 16th will become Official Charter Members come 12:01 p.m. CST (my time zone, no other reason), so by the time you wake up, young Odie, you will see your name under the Member's List. Might I be the first to congratulate you.
> 
> Also, the 'tasks' have been put on hold due to my current situation, and with all I'm dealing with at the moment. Normally, I would have had those pledges on their last day as a pledge to complete the task(s), but in light of recent events, I'm forgoing this.
> 
> Welcome aboard, officially.

Click to collapse



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

@QF... any word of approval on my avatar?
:fingers-crossed:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34949509 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Morning muffins and brothers

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

Im a Recognized Contributorn now, thanks to the senior moderator PG.


Sent from my muffin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

Go thank yourself.

If you're Recognized, it's for your Contributions. Good work.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 3, 2012)

Grats devstaff

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im a Recognized Contributorn now, thanks to the senior moderator PG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



It still says Senior Member

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im a Recognized Contributorn now, thanks to the senior moderator PG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Congrats Muffin



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Good morning muffins, and anyone else that's awake

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## a.cid (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im a Recognized Contributorn now, thanks to the senior moderator PG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Congratulations!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im a Recognized Contributorn now, thanks to the senior moderator PG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



So your an RC muffin. Congratulations

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok I think it's time for my introduction I never made
Hey guys I'm X8invisible aka. Andrew, God knows how I ran into xda( may 2011) but back then I owned a Xperia X8 and I had it till last month( now it's my mom's phone). With the X8 I was introduced to the 'young' word of android, the good ol days when gingerbread was cutting edge and S2 was badass phone #1( and ironically now I own one ), I kinda miss the old days, when noobs weren't everywhere but life goes on. I enjoyed and still enjoying xda and helpin others, is the least I can do

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> It still says Senior Member
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



It takes 1-2 days till it changes

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im a Recognized Contributorn now, thanks to the senior moderator PG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Still, congrats 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




X8invisible said:


> It takes 1-2 days till it changes
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*

Click to collapse



Ah OK

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im a Recognized Contributorn now, thanks to the senior moderator PG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Congrats muffin...:thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 3, 2012)

Gratz devstaff :good:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Andrew!
I was introduced to XDA when Android was a neonate...
At that time, the TMo G1 and HTC Hero were common and Nexus One was king of the hill.
Then came the Galaxy S and the world changed. 

Dang that seems so long ago...

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------

So wuzzup peeps?

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Short *Introduction*…

Life outside of XDA...

My real name is Jared and I have a manly beard :thumbup::thumbup: I was born in Atlanta, GA. I'm a musician for life. Music is my scapegoat.. particularly Death Metal. I've been in numerous bands and have shared the stage with many National Acts. Tetrarch is the most recent band I was in. I'm currently a session drummer for local studios here in GA and two in Florida, though I've worked at almost all music stores in my area including Guitar Center, SamAsh, and Atlanta Pro Percussion. 

I have many tattoos, and also 6 piercings; septum, both eyebrows, snakebites, and 1 1/4 inch gauges. You may be thinking it's the fast paced rocker lifestyle that made me do it, but you'd be wrong. I got my piercings because of my deep interest in the Mayan and Aztec cultures. I'm fascinated with them.

I'm a nature freak, not a hippie  I like kayaking and rock climbing as well as hiking, and I've also been skydiving a few times. I also like to jump down waterfalls  sometimes I'm a bit crazy.

There's so much more I could tell you all, but that would take up a lot of room 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Short *Introduction*…
> 
> Life outside of XDA...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro i salute you

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Bro i salute you
> 
> 'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Thanks man :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 3, 2012)

Good morning all ...

Back to the grindstone today after most of last week off :crying:

I'm glad to see more intros coming in - guess it was a good idea, and it's always nice to know a bit more about the guys around here.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Bro i salute you
> 
> 'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Hi there, Andrew, Jared, krushna and anyone else online.. how is it going today?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




SimonTS said:


> Good morning all ...
> 
> Back to the grindstone today after most of last week off :crying:
> 
> I'm glad to see more intros coming in - guess it was a good idea, and it's always nice to know a bit more about the guys around here.

Click to collapse



Yup... thanks for the initiative mate... :thumbup::thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Good morning all ...
> 
> Back to the grindstone today after most of last week off :crying:
> 
> I'm glad to see more intros coming in - guess it was a good idea, and it's always nice to know a bit more about the guys around here.

Click to collapse



Morning bro. 






Deadly. said:


> Hi there, Andrew, Jared, krushna and anyone else online.. how is it going today?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



It's 4:03AM here  but my day was good :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there, Andrew, Jared, krushna and anyone else online.. how is it going today?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning Deadly

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Short *Introduction*…
> 
> Life outside of XDA...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your life sounds fun compared to mine

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you doing up at that hour!!

Take a nap lol







odetoandroid said:


> Good morning Deadly
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Hey odie, what's up?


Why so silent here today... I'm bored from studies...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

Got my avatar back  I'll write an intro soon.

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Your life sounds fun compared to mine
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse




I live a very hectic life Lol






Deadly. said:


> What are you doing up at that hour!!
> 
> Take a nap lol

Click to collapse



I'm nocturnal  though I will probably crash before too long. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What are you doing up at that hour!!
> 
> Take a nap lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The sky.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Short *Introduction*…
> 
> Life outside of XDA...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you a grit bully or soft rock.we have loads of gritstone round here and I love it. 

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there, Andrew, Jared, krushna and anyone else online.. how is it going today?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man.. nm...
gave a hectic obgy exam.. :crying:
had lunch
tomorrow is surgery 

you guys say....


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Are you a grit bully or soft rock.we have loads of gritstone round here and I love it.
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



What is a Grit bully?

Edit: sorry dude i thought you was talking about something music related Lol. Gritstone for sure :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello Muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Short *Introduction*…
> 
> Life outside of XDA...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooh death metal... nice...
I know it's not exactly Death, but it is Metal, so....
Tried out listening to Judas Priest, Pantera, Korn and others a few years ago...

Gets a bit too discordant for me...

I love Iron Maiden though... they have the perfect blend of solos and vocals, and the rhythms are unbelievable IMO...
Also... Jane's Addiction, Bodom, Papa Roach, System of a Down, Metallica and RHCP... 
Among some of my fave bands...

So ΧΔΑ, who're yours?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2012)

A7X, SOAD, Disturbed, BVB, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Cradle of Filth, Papa Roach, LP, KoRn, Limp Bizkit, BFMV, Kill Switch Engaged, Hollywood Undead, Deep Purple, Led Zeplin...should I go on ?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ooh death metal... nice...
> I know it's not exactly Death, but it is Metal, so....
> Tried out listening to Judas Priest, Pantera, Korn and others a few years ago...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Weeeeelll

Breaking Benjamin
Iron Maiden
RHCP
Nirvana
Metallica
Pink Floyd
Bob Marley
Linkin Park
System of A Down
Bullet For My Valentine
deadmau5
Green Day
ACDC
Oasis
Korn
Cradle Of Filth
Black Sabbath
Crypto
Papa Roach
Limp Bizkit
Puddle Of Mudd
Guns n Roses







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> A7X, SOAD, Disturbed, BVB, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Cradle of Filth, Papa Roach, LP, KoRn, Limp Bizkit, BFMV, Kill Switch Engaged, Hollywood Undead, Deep Purple, Led Zeplin...should I go on ?

Click to collapse



Go on. 

BTW hi, I'm Krushna...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just for you
> 
> 
> 
> "unzip; strip; touch; finger; mount; fsck; more; yes; unmount; sleep"* - my daily unix command list

Click to collapse




Btw...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ooh death metal... nice...
> I know it's not exactly Death, but it is Metal, so....
> Tried out listening to Judas Priest, Pantera, Korn and others a few years ago...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea man I like Iron Maiden as well. Saw them play earlier this year actually. And +1 for Pantera :thumbup:

Now I do love anything Metal (includes all subgenres) but I will also listen to other stuff. I love opera, blues, jazz, classical etc..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Go on.
> 
> BTW hi, I'm Krushna...

Click to collapse



Ohai ...btw, as I was saying...Nirvana, Red Hot Chili Pepers, Metellica, Breaking Benjamin, Guns & Roses, Green Day, 3 Days Grace, Three Doors Down, Estrak...can't remember some  will keep ya updated

@QF :


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea man I like Iron Maiden as well. Saw them play earlier this year actually. And +1 for Pantera :thumbup:
> 
> Now I do love anything Metal (includes all subgenres) but I will also listen to other stuff. I love opera, blues, jazz, classical etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I preferred old maiden. And I pretty much listen to anything

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Ignored list is ignored 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

prawesome said:


> Btw...
> View attachment 1532760

Click to collapse






 ftfy


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I preferred old maiden. And I pretty much listen to anything

Click to collapse



Old Maiden definitely - Bruce's voice was better suited to the rule, but Blaze was great in Wolfsbane.

Saw Iron Maiden a few times in the past, including Monsters of Rock, but I also listen to most things nowadays.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai ...btw, as I was saying...Nirvana, Red Hot Chili Pepers, Metellica, Breaking Benjamin, Guns & Roses, Green Day, 3 Days Grace, Three Doors Down, Estrak...can't remember some  will keep ya updated
> 
> @QF :

Click to collapse



*fistbump*

Estrak?
Never heard of it... 

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




SimonTS said:


> Old Maiden definitely - Bruce's voice was better suited to the rule, but Blaze was great in Wolfsbane.
> 
> Saw Iron Maiden a few times in the past, including Monsters of Rock, but I also listen to most things nowadays.

Click to collapse



Most things, except rap in my case...

Rap and synth-pop (eg Bieber, Ke$ha, etc) are two things I can't bear to hear.
Otherwise, I think my and Rohin's lists match...
Only gotta add the Killers, Train, Gypsy Kings, Coldplay, Incubus, Tokio Hotel, The Beatles, The Rolling Stones and some others....


The tracks with Bruce seem better to me... I like his vocals...
Never actually given Blaze a proper listen, though....


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> View attachment 1532767
> 
> ftfy

Click to collapse



You fixed what?  

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> *fistbump*
> 
> Estrak?
> Never heard of it...
> ...

Click to collapse



So u no like eminem?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> *fistbump*
> 
> Estrak?
> Never heard of it...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I mean Ekstrak...they're a electro/techno London act...no one knows them...except those who played NFS Carbon ...those guys composed nearly all the OSTs' in that game 

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> *fistbump*
> 
> Estrak?
> Never heard of it...
> ...

Click to collapse



Bolded the ones I left out ...yeah, looks like we match


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a few of my favorites..
Amon Amarth - (1)Under the Northern Star (2)Guardians of Asgard
Obscura - (1)Incarnated (2)Transcendental Serenade (3)Euclidean Elements
Opera Diabolicus - blood countess Bathory
Behemoth - Ov Fire and the Void
Cinderella - Somebody Save Me \m/
Earl Scruggs & Lester Flatt - Foggy Mountain Breakdown 
Jimmy Hendrix - Along the Watchtower
Eric Clapton's version of Cocaine. 
Iron Maiden - Aces High

Many more but those are my top choices. 


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You fixed what?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A few Eminem tracks from high school coz of the memories...
A** like that
Slim Shady
Mockingbird

And his Recovery album... No Love and the Love The Way You Lie songs
Also, Kanye in My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy...

Also, forgot to add The Doors... I play The End right before my exams :silly:
Dropkick Murphys, Bryan Adams, Aerosmith, Blink 182, Depeche Mode, Linkin Park, Massive Attack, The Offspring, Pink Floyd, and God knows what else. All I can remember now.

Recently been listening to Ben Folds Five and Two Door Cinema Club's new albums.
Nice.

Attachment that I FTFY'd:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just a few of my favorites..
> Amon Amarth - (1)Under the Northern Star (2)Guardians of Asgard
> Obscura - (1)Incarnated (2)Transcendental Serenade (3)Euclidean Elements
> Opera Diabolicus - blood countess Bathory
> ...

Click to collapse



Aces High and Cocaine (Jimi's version )... \m/


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

My favourite songs:
Linking Park:
Numb
Lies Greed Misery 
Castle of glass
New Divide
Burn it down
In my remains
Lost in the Echo
Nobody's listening
A place for my head
In my end and lots more 

Eminem:
Not Afraid(Seriously a classic  )
Love the way you lie ft.Rihanna
Spacebound

Savage Garden's Affirmation

Kesha:
Tik tok
Party at a rich dude's house
Take it off

Elbi's Milk and honey

Justin Bieber's I am gay


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Aces High and Cocaine (Jimi's version )... \m/

Click to collapse



His version was good also :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You fixed what?  \

Click to collapse



Just to make my joke clear, in Wadiya, you don't say BACK, you say ALLADIN.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just a few of my favorites..
> Amon Amarth - (1)Under the Northern Star (2)Guardians of Asgard
> Obscura - (1)Incarnated (2)Transcendental Serenade (3)Euclidean Elements
> Opera Diabolicus - blood countess Bathory
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally I prefer the JJCale version of cocaine

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> My favourite songs:
> Linking Park:
> Numb
> Lies Greed Misery
> ...

Click to collapse



Lost in the Echo *eww*

and

Ke$ha *vomiting now*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Just to make my joke clear, in Wadiya, you don't say BACK, you say ALLADIN.

Click to collapse



Lol...now I get it..Need to watch that movie again


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Personally I prefer the JJCale version of cocaine
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Not heard, will youtube. In a week.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Personally I prefer the JJCale version of cocaine
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Hell let's be honest here.. every version of that song is good  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Lost in the Echo *eww*
> 
> and
> 
> Ke$ha *vomiting now*

Click to collapse



Not a huge fan of Kesha anyway....
Thoughn.....Lost in the echo is amazing


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lol...now I get it..Need to watch that movie again

Click to collapse



You've probably seen Borat and that epitome of ******ry (not homosexuality, just plain old ******ry) called Bruno, right?
Have you seen the original The Ali G Show?

It has SO MUCH win! :laugh:

I only have the American version... can't find the Brit episodes...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell let's be honest here.. every version of that song is good
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I just like cales tones. Got most of his albums. to be honest there really isn't much I don't listen to, my collection includes everything from mozart to megadeath. Don't mind eminem but that's about it for rap. can't get enough of Imelda May at the moment though

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You've probably seen Borat and that epitome of ******ry (not homosexuality, just plain old ******ry) called Bruno, right?
> Have you seen the original The Ali G Show?
> 
> It has SO MUCH win! :laugh:
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope..Not seen any of them


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nope..Not seen any of them

Click to collapse



GO FORTH AND WATCH!!!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0284837/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0367274/

The Best One: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0443453/

:victory:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> GO FORTH AND WATCH!!!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0284837/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh..I have no laptop right now.. :/


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Meh..I have no laptop right now.. :/

Click to collapse



Add them to your gonna watch list, then.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I just like cales tones. Got most of his albums. to be honest there really isn't much I don't listen to, my collection includes everything from mozart to megadeath. Don't mind eminem but that's about it for rap.
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



+1  Mozart kicks ass.
You like Yngwie Malmsteen?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> +1  Mozart kicks ass.
> You like Yngwie Malmsteen?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Malmsteen it's an amazing guitarist

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Add them to your gonna watch list, then.

Click to collapse



Done


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Malmsteen it's an amazing guitarist
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Out of this world!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Dead thread is dead


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> +1  Mozart kicks ass.
> You like Yngwie Malmsteen?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Also love the violin... Yehudi Menuhin, Itzhak Perlman...

And Ravi Shankar and his fusion.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Also love the violin... Yehudi Menuhin, Itzhak Perlman...
> 
> And Ravi Shankar and his fusion.

Click to collapse



Hell yes :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------

Had to post this..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXlFmKu44nY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yes :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse









"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys!

Sent from a 11.6 inch muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yes :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sent from a 11.6 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Hey


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey

Click to collapse



Ohai Prawn



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

FYI, I'm on my netbook.

Sent from a 11.6 inch muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Also love the violin... Yehudi Menuhin, Itzhak Perlman...
> 
> And Ravi Shankar and his fusion.

Click to collapse



I'm a Jew! An Israeli Jew...

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> FYI, I'm on my netbook.
> 
> Sent from a 11.6 inch muffin

Click to collapse



No you are not..Your sig gave it away







QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Prawn
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hi Salmon


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you play the violin? 

Hi OptimusLove... hi QF...

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sup muffin people,
You all look so delish today

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Hey

Click to collapse



Hi prawns

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

Classes and work on all levels are suspended tommorrow as ordered by our mayor due to a super typhoon coming to our country,

cas and optimus love,
Let's keep safe

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sup muffin people,
> You all look so delish today
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness
> ...

Click to collapse



heh no worries I live in NCR, no typhoon for us


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Typhoon? Where? U must be in SE Asia...

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Good morning! How are you guys?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks deathnotice. You and optimus take care too. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

Im really bored, anything to do?


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello all

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hello. How are you, sir?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Muffins, Cheery Mornin to ya. 
Edit: ^^^^(said in my best irish accent)


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi Muffins, Cheery Mornin to ya.

Click to collapse



Good morning! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi Muffins, Cheery Mornin to ya.
> Edit: ^^^^(said in my best irish accent)

Click to collapse



Good morning sir


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi there everyone.. seems lot of music talk is going on......

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Good morning sir

Click to collapse



:what:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> :what:

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

werked said:


> :what:

Click to collapse



Lmao. Werked i've always thought you were a... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there everyone.. seems lot of music talk is going on......
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Hey deadly. How are you?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey deadly. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse





Apparently, the x8 OT thinks they can beat us in the popular threads "with ease"



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Josepho, Werked & Deadly...
Wuzzup?

Musiclist NOW.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Apparently, the x8 OT thinks they can beat us in the popular threads "with ease"
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Apparently, the x8 OT thinks they can beat us in the popular threads "with ease"
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse










Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse





Xda should realize our mapsing power potential. Though we aren't supposed to maps......yet



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Xda should realize our mapsing power potential. Though we aren't supposed to maps......yet
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I know right? We were able to get almost 1000 posts within 24 hours.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Josepho leave their thread alone. We dont want fights like the ones with Gli



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Josepho leave their thread alone. We dont want fights like the ones with Gli
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Lol. I was just kidding.
Notice the 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Lol. I was just kidding.
> Notice the
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Yes. But I used to be a regular there and trust me. There are some people who will start flame wars if you say "throw your PC out of the window" 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yes. But I used to be a regular there and trust me. There are some people who will start flame wars if you say "throw your PC out of the window"
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Um... Ok. What's up with the "throw your PC out the window"?
Also, why is it so popular there?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey deadly. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



fine thank you.. so how is muffin day to you?



QuantumFoam said:


> Apparently, the x8 OT thinks they can beat us in the popular threads "with ease"
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



they can dream... everyone has that right to dream



krushnam said:


> Hey Josepho, Werked & Deadly...
> Wuzzup?
> 
> Musiclist NOW.

Click to collapse



nothing much bro.. was just catching up with other threads...



RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse






QuantumFoam said:


> Xda should realize our mapsing power potential. Though we aren't supposed to maps......yet
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Well, it would be hard to compete now ... as we don't do maps like them... but we can still beat them..
JK of course

. We don't need another thread fight...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Um... Ok. What's up with the "throw your PC out the window"?
> Also, why is it so popular there?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



You should see that thread... its quite awesome I must say... i lurk there when I'm bored..:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> fine thank you.. so how is muffin day to you?
> 
> 
> they can dream... everyone has that right to dream
> ...

Click to collapse



They're talking about scaring cats by showing them his face. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Um... Ok. What's up with the "throw your PC out the window"?
> Also, why is it so popular there?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Long story short

CnC-Rock asks some Linux question
Since that doesn't belong in an OT thread le me casually trolling, told him "Throw your PC out of the window"
He goes crazy and starts flaming and swearing 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

@Deadly : it won't be awesome anymore. Many of us like Rohin, Cascabel etc left that thread



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Long story short
> 
> CnC-Rock asks some Linux question
> Since that doesn't belong in an OT thread le me casually trolling, told him "Throw your PC out of the window"
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhhhh. Ok. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Long story short
> 
> CnC-Rock asks some Linux question
> Since that doesn't belong in an OT thread le me casually trolling, told him "Throw your PC out of the window"
> ...

Click to collapse



Aah I see... that's sad..

On side note.. who said you leaving the thread makes it not awesome anymore?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

And where is kc? I don't see him anywhere from few days..

QF.. have you seen him?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Aah I see... that's sad..
> 
> On side note.. who said you leaving the thread makes it not awesome anymore?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





It wont be as awesome 
Kc is posting in the X8 thread



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> It wont be as awesome
> Kc is posting in the X8 thread
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya just went and saw that... but I don't see him in ot anymore.. no idea why.. saw the thread title too btb...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya just went and saw that... but I don't see him in ot anymore.. no idea why.. saw the thread title too btb...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Eh


Where is everyone 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh
> 
> 
> Where is everyone
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe they died? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## werked (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh
> 
> 
> Where is everyone
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm here. 







Josepho1997 said:


> Maybe they died?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



:what:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh
> 
> 
> Where is everyone
> ...

Click to collapse



Alive and lurking :laugh:


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh
> 
> 
> Where is everyone
> ...

Click to collapse



The only important person is right here (me )

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

Ingress forum is dead

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Maybe they died?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse


:sly::banghead:


I went out.. and everyone back again huh?

I think everyone will be gone again when I reply

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :sly::banghead:
> 
> 
> I went out.. and everyone back again huh?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah I'm here

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Nah I'm here
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Hey does anyone know a cool addictive game for low end device?
It shouldn't cross 30 MB size..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey does anyone know a cool addictive game for low end device?
> It shouldn't cross 30 MB size..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Tetris

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey does anyone know a cool addictive game for low end device?
> It shouldn't cross 30 MB size..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Jetpack joy ride 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey does anyone know a cool addictive game for low end device?
> It shouldn't cross 30 MB size..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Snake? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey does anyone know a cool addictive game for low end device?
> It shouldn't cross 30 MB size..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ceramic Destroyer?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Snake?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



^This

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

what kinds of games do you like? last game in playstore i got addicted to was Hill Climb Racing.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what kinds of games do you like? last game in playstore i got addicted to was Hill Climb Racing.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Snake?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Yup.. there is one... pizza snake.. which got featured...

Tried jet pack joyride.. its good too .. but finished it 7 times already...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Tetris
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tetris ceramic destroyer I don't know... have to see..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Josepho leave their thread alone. We dont want fights like the ones with Gli
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



This goes for everyone here. Read the 3rd post, under the article outlining 'conduct'. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what kinds of games do you like? last game in playstore i got addicted to was Hill Climb Racing.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks everyone.. yup hill climb racing is awesome... but I have finished this game too... I can't beat my high scores anymore... so just waiting for updates from them.. alien level was cool update:thumbup::thumbup:

Any more ideas?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> This goes for everyone here. Read the 3rd post, under the article outlining 'conduct'.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Hi there apex boss.. how are you doing?

Yes sir... no worries... we don't need any of that... we are all great here without competition I feel...

Its been fun here most of the time...

Any word on custom avatar?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Thanks everyone.. yup hill climb racing is awesome... but I have finished this game too... I can't beat my high scores anymore... so just waiting for updates from them.. alien level was cool update:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Any more ideas?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Alchemy.
Dopewars.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm gunrunning's. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I'm gunrunning's.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



What's this?

@Krushna.. never heard.. will try.. thanks..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What's this?
> 
> @Krushna.. never heard.. will try.. thanks..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I meant to say I'm hungry. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Apparently, the x8 OT thinks they can beat us in the popular threads "with ease"
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



In their wildest dreams


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Lol. I meant to say I'm hungry.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



And you say it as gunrunnings?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Lol. I meant to say I'm hungry.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Autocorrect fails?

@deadly theyre real geeky games


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Autocorrect fails?
> 
> @deadly theyre real geeky games

Click to collapse



Autocorrect sucks. I put Droid in, it corrects it to Froissart. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> And you say it as gunrunnings?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Autocorrect. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Autocorrect sucks. I put Droid in, it corrects it to Froissart.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I thought it only corrects our mistakes...

It sucks also?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I thought it only corrects our mistakes...
> 
> It sucks also?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I thought it only corrects our mistakes...
> 
> It sucks also?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But who corrects its mistakes?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> But who corrects its mistakes?

Click to collapse



Lol.. / me thinks... you 2 didn't get my joke

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

I wish even Samsung and other manufacturers started to implement soak tests like motorola... it would have been so easy to get updates and test and report... same like custom roms...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Autocorrect sucks. I put Droid in, it corrects it to Froissart.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Droid 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Let me just give a brief intro about X8 OT..
That place was great..everyone was fun to hang around with until a certain person came there...Now that thread is full of fights, pathetic ones at that too...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Droid
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP!

Click to collapse



Froissart

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Let me just give a brief intro about X8 OT..
> That place was great..everyone was fun to hang around with until a certain person came there...Now that thread is full of fights, pathetic ones at that too...

Click to collapse



That sounds like optimus one dev section 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Droid
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP!

Click to collapse



Well you like ponies, don't you?  so why not donate that account for ponies?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Let me just give a brief intro about X8 OT..
> That place was great..everyone was fun to hang around with until a certain person came there...Now that thread is full of fights, pathetic ones at that too...

Click to collapse



Do you have popcorn

Account taken over by Ponies HELP!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> That sounds like optimus one dev section
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP!

Click to collapse



Lol..Nothing can be worse than that thread..

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> Do you have popcorn
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP!

Click to collapse



Nothing right now..Would French fies suffice?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Let me just give a brief intro about X8 OT..
> That place was great..everyone was fun to hang around with until a certain person came there...Now that thread is full of fights, pathetic ones at that too...

Click to collapse



Well, our galaxy y has some fights too... it happens every now and then... I always get there with popcorn..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 3, 2012)

Damn. X8 OT sucks. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, our galaxy y has some fights too... it happens every now and then... I always get there with popcorn..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Really now? 






LewisGauss said:


> Damn. X8 OT sucks.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Lol

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

Anyway, lets stop the *****ing and lets talk nonsense


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Let me just give a brief intro about X8 OT..
> That place was great..everyone was fun to hang around with until a CnC-Rock came there...Now that thread is full of fights, pathetic ones at that too...

Click to collapse



FTFY 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2012)

Let me tell you how things in the X8 OT turn out...

CnC : Hey guys, bla bla bla bla, help me out ?

QF : Throw your PC outta window  !

*Next 30 pages are a fight between these two...well, for the CnC guy it was, QF and everyone else thought it was just a troll-a-thon*

Fast forward a few weeks

CnC : Hey guys, need help with something

KC : You can't read, can you ? Poor boy *Trolling*

*Next 30 pages - fighting and again, it was him doing all the fights*

I'm glad to say I have completely left the X8 forums  Nothing to do there


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Let me tell you how things in the X8 OT turn out...
> 
> CnC : Hey guys, bla bla bla bla, help me out ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds fun. Let me know when the next fight happens 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Sandwiches.
Let's talk about sandwiches.
Subs to be specific.

I like Quiznos.
Or Firehouse.
Or Jersey Mike's.

Anything not Subway TBH.

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

Why not go over now?
I wouldn't put it past odie to start a fight or two just for kicks 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Sandwiches.
> Let's talk about sandwiches.
> Subs to be specific.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never had a sub yet 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys, again.

BTW, I need 15 people toClick the link on my sig for FREE muffins!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Sandwiches.
> Let's talk about sandwiches.
> Subs to be specific.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I lke the sweet onion chicken sub from subway.
I like Mr. Hero too.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I lke the sweet onion chicken sub from subway.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



For a second I thought you said sweet onion chick.. :shocked:

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Quiznos pesto chicken is sweet.

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Sounds fun. Let me know when the next fight happens
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Lol...
+1 though

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> For a second I thought you said sweet onion chick.. :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

What?
Get a sub. NOW.

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Quiznos pesto chicken is sweet.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pure vegetarian here

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> For a second I thought you said sweet onion chick.. :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Dirty minds... dirty minds... everywhere

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Pure vegetarian here
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



Go have Paneer Tikka at Subway. 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Go have Paneer Tikka at Subway.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Where I live.. there is no subway

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



i see 







RohinZaraki said:


> Let me tell you how things in the X8 OT turn out...
> 
> CnC : Hey guys, bla bla bla bla, help me out ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





LMAO





odetoandroid said:


> Sounds fun. Let me know when the next fight happens
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



No because all of us left that place 







krushnam said:


> Sandwiches.
> Let's talk about sandwiches.
> Subs to be specific.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No...It can get real ugly..
P.S.we are not here to make fights with other threads






Tezlastorme said:


> For a second I thought you said sweet onion chick.. :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Me too


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

In Bangalore? You kidding?

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Dang. Now I really want a sub. Smothered in that sweet terryaci sauce.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> In Bangalore? You kidding?
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You found it?:sly:
@prawesome... +1 on no fight part..  I knew you thought that way too as Tesla... 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> i see
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't plan on going there. Ever.
It's a Sony device thread. 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> You found it?:sly:
> @prawesome... +1 on no fight part..  I knew you thought that way too as Tesla...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Found what?

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I don't plan on going there. Ever.
> It's a Sony device thread.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol..me too


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Anybody else really hungry?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

I prefer homemade sandwich over buying it completely.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Anybody else really hunch?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I hunch all the time. 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Anybody else really hungry?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I hunch all the time.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 *hungry*

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> *hungry*
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Just had supper. Ramen noodles and a chocolate bar. Yum. 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I don't plan on going there. Ever.
> It's a Sony device thread.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



The subway!!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I prefer homemade sandwich over buying it completely.

Click to collapse



Ultra nerrrrdd 

Btw..I am going to have some French fries if that makes you guys feel any better


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Just had supper. Ramen noodles and a chocolate bar. Yum.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wish I could get my mom made food.. being in hostel sucks big time when it comes to food :banghead:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Ultra nerrrrdd
> 
> Btw..I am going to have some French fries if that makes you guys feel any better

Click to collapse



Meanie
Share and eat...:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I wish I could get my mom made food.. being in hostel sucks big time when it comes to food :banghead:
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no go out and eat?

Also, no..I am not giving it to anyone


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I wish I could get my mom made food.. being in hostel sucks big time when it comes to food :banghead:
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel for ya bro.
Maggi gets boring after some time.
And hostel food sux.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sup guys! 

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I feel for ya bro.
> Maggi gets boring after some time.
> And hostel food sux.

Click to collapse



Noodles FTW


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Y u no go out and eat?
> 
> Also, no..I am not giving it to anyone

Click to collapse



You're at home.
Try eating out every day on a hostel budget.
It'll go to 18-20k if you do.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Sup guys!
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Ceiling 
Nothing much..u?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Y u no go out and eat?
> 
> Also, no..I am not giving it to anyone

Click to collapse



Because I'm in hostel... and its kinda outside city... have to go 8 kms just to get some good place for nice food...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Sup guys!
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Food talk.
Sup wid u?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Sup guys!
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



All food nao... nothing else

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You're at home.
> Try eating out every day on a hostel budget.
> It'll go to 18-20k if you do.

Click to collapse



Well, find a cheap restaurant then 

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Because I'm in hostel... and its kinda outside city... have to go 8 kms just to get some good place for nice food...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Change hostel


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Because I'm in hostel... and its kinda outside city... have to go 8 kms just to get some good place for nice food...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I was like that for 3 years.
Recently we got a Subway AND a KFC nearby.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> You're at home.
> Try eating out every day on a hostel budget.
> It'll go to 18-20k if you do.

Click to collapse



Ya bro... its quite expensive..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Well, find a cheap restaurant then
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy for you to say

I paid 60k ... no way I'm gonna leave hostel lol!!


My hostel life is currently 9th year.. and counting...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya bro... its quite expensive..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



9 yrs....
High school + college?


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ceiling
> Nothing much..u?

Click to collapse



Not much! Have you tried our ROM on the N4 yet? Project cold fusion

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya bro... its quite expensive..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



9YEARS?  what kind of a bullcrap course is that?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 9YEARS?  what kind of a bullcrap course is that?

Click to collapse



Heard of boarding school?

BTW postgrad students can be 9 years in...
Undergrad(3yrs) + Grad school (2-4 yrs) + Postgrad (2-4 yrs)


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Not much! Have you tried our ROM on the N4 yet? Project cold fusion
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Our rom?  
No..I stopped visiting the N4 forums because of all the sh*t stories and other things there..Let me check


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> 9 yrs....
> High school + college?

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> 9YEARS?  what kind of a bullcrap course is that?

Click to collapse



Not single course...

Pu-2+diploma-3+be-4...

 next mtech 2 will be added..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Heard of boarding school?
> 
> BTW postgrad students can be 9 years in...
> Undergrad(3yrs) + Grad school (2-4 yrs) + Postgrad (2-4 yrs)

Click to collapse



I know -.- but who in the world would stay away from parents for 9yrs? Or...which parent would let a child do that?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not single course...
> 
> Pu-2+diploma-3+be-4...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PU??

What college are you at?


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Our rom?
> No..I stopped visiting the N4 forums because of all the sh*t stories and other things there..Let me check

Click to collapse



Me and KK(another RC)  a few others on the team 

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not single course...
> 
> Pu-2+diploma-3+be-4...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-.- don't have you any intention of coming out of hat place?

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Me and KK(another RC)  a few others on the team
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Great :thumbup:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I know -.- but who in the world would stay away from parents for 9yrs? Or...which parent would let a child do that?

Click to collapse



Most ppl don't have a choice.

And ppl do try to find themselves by deliberately going way.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

I might root my friend's Sensation XE. Should I S-OFF it or should I just get HTC unlocked bootloader?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Most ppl don't have a choice.
> 
> And ppl do try to find themselves by deliberately going way.

Click to collapse



Hm.....or they could be nerds like Deadly here 

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

@eep ...just looked at it..Y u no complete the features list? 
Looks great btw


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hm.....or they could be nerds like Deadly here
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya that too


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ya that too

Click to collapse



XD


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hm.....or they could be nerds like Deadly here
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its still a WIP. Only been a couple builds. Still much to do

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I know -.- but who in the world would stay away from parents for 9yrs? Or...which parent would let a child do that?

Click to collapse



Lol.   I visit my home every month or 2 when I get holidays.... and its very common in India..
And you should know that its common lol
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol.   I visit my home every month or 2 when I get holidays.... and its very common in India..
> And you should know that its common lol
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



K guys gotta go check out the cases in surg....
bbie


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hm.....or they could be nerds like Deadly here
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@prawn & krushna.. I ain't a nerd 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> K guys gotta go check out the cases in surg....
> bbie

Click to collapse



K see ya.. don't screw up

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

cue crazy flameewars between deadly and prawnushna....3...2...1.....


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 3, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I might root my friend's Sensation XE. Should I S-OFF it or should I just get HTC unlocked bootloader?

Click to collapse



Depends. Are the phone running on GB or ICS ?


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

Damn, this is how many times my firewall have blocked users from acessing my pc since last month:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Depends. Are the phone running on GB or ICS ?
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



ICS

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Sandwiches.
> Let's talk about sandwiches.
> Subs to be specific.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like Subway and Quiznos. I've never tried Jersey Mike's or Firehouse. 

If I'm bored, I'll start one (fight)

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there apex boss.. how are you doing?
> 
> Yes sir... no worries... we don't need any of that... we are all great here without competition I feel...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm doing okay. First day back at work after several days taken for my own personal sanity. How's everyone else? 

Ahem, custom avatar? What do you mean? I think I may have overlooked a post or two. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> cue crazy flameewars between deadly and prawnushna....3...2...1.....

Click to collapse



Lol. . Me and prawesome... fighting? That's not gonna happen in this lifetime...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol...
> +1 though
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's start one now. I'm bored. Who's with me?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you like my PC?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Let's start one now. I'm bored. Who's with me?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



No one

Nice PC ella
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No one
> 
> Nice PC ella
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



You are. Let's go. X8 OT, here we come.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You are. Let's go. X8 OT, here we come.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



You'd better not. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm doing okay. First day back at work after several days taken for my own personal sanity. How's everyone else?
> 
> Ahem, custom avatar? What do you mean? I think I may have overlooked a post or two.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



i'm good boss. nice to see you busy again. might help you get your mind off things. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I might root my friend's Sensation XE. Should I S-OFF it or should I just get HTC unlocked bootloader?

Click to collapse



How much do you trust him not to brick his phone? If he's sort of ok with it the just dev unlock. If he's pretty savvy then go for s-off without breaking his warranty

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Do you like my PC?

Click to collapse



Yes, it looks kinda good. How big is the screen?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm doing okay. First day back at work after several days taken for my own personal sanity. How's everyone else?
> 
> Ahem, custom avatar? What do you mean? I think I may have overlooked a post or two.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I mean muffin avatars... you said we will see what QF says about veeman & Joseph avatars..

We talked to QF.. he okeyed veemans as it was too cute... said he will talk to you about it...

So asked.. what's the word?

Seems no discussion happened then.. glad you are doing okay...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Yes, it looks kinda good. How big is the screen?

Click to collapse



11.6 inches, I think

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> You'd better not.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Not a real fight. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm good boss. nice to see you busy again. might help you get your mind off things. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



So far, so good. I did get a bit spoiled by having nothing at all to do. It was nice, but my mind kept racing which wasn't all too pleasant. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Gasp! Look at the title of the X8 OT! 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Yes, it looks kinda good. How big is the screen?

Click to collapse



11.6 inches with i3 (i dunno what bridge) 1.33GHz
1.90 GB RAM


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I mean muffin avatars... you said we will see what QF says about veeman & Joseph avatars..
> 
> We talked to QF.. he okeyed veemans as it was too cute... said he will talk to you about it...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have not had the chance yet to start any discussions, but it will happen soon. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

guys, stop it with the x8 ot please. and other threads besides this. let them have their fun. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Gasp! Look at the title of the X8 OT!
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



We know that... we saw it long back odie..

It means they acknowledge our might

So be happy and don't make a fuss about it... who cares what they do?
Let them keep whatever title they want.. like we care.. we aren't kids to worry about such things...

Lets just hangout here and have fun and do things like a frat house

Just ignore them.. not worth worrying about I say..

We are great as we are now!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> guys, stop it with the x8 ot please. and other threads besides this. let them have their fun.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



But...but... Did you see the title of it? I posted a screenie a few posts above.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So far, so good. I did get a bit spoiled by having nothing at all to do. It was nice, but my mind kept racing which wasn't all too pleasant.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



that's good. :thumbup: just take it easy mate. and yeah, i understand what happens when you got too much time with nothing to do. lol.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> guys, stop it with the x8 ot please. and other threads besides this. let them have their fun.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



This too ^^^^^

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> We know that... we saw it long back odie..
> 
> It means they acknowledge our might
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatever you say, Bubs. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> But...but... Did you see the title of it? I posted a screenie a few posts above.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



i was there bro. qf and rohin too. even apex. don't mind it. 

it's flattering tbh. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i was there bro. qf and rohin too. even apex. don't mind it.
> 
> it's flattering tbh.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Deal. I'll just go post there nicely. No fights, Apex, I promise.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Deal. I'll just go post there nicely. No fights, Apex, I promise.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



I say don't... just leave them to whatever they want to do..

But if you feel you want to hang out there.. then sure... just don't say anything about frat house threads even if someone provokes you.. not that they will do... just saying... to avoid fight I mean...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Deal. I'll just go post there nicely. No fights, Apex, I promise.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



good luck. most of the guys there are okay. just don't start a war, please. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

Im rooted with stock ROM, Am I still cool?


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

My latest benchmark score. Not too shabby... 




*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Im rooted with stock ROM, Am I still cool?

Click to collapse



You finally rooted?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 05:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> good luck. most of the guys there are okay. just don't start a war, please.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me??? Oh never 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> 11.6 inches with i3 (i dunno what bridge) 1.33GHz
> 1.90 GB RAM

Click to collapse



Ok, this is my computer:





Specs:
CPU: Intel Celeron B800 1,5 GHZ with Sandybridge
Graphics Card: Intel HD Graphics 2000
HDD: 320GB Mechanical HDD
RAM: 3GB DDR3
Screen: 15,6 " inch screen

*So what do you members think about my PC?*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Im rooted with stock ROM, Am I still cool?

Click to collapse



cool? you're a muffin!  why stay on stock though? and have you fixed your ram issues with swap?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I say don't... just leave them to whatever they want to do..
> 
> But if you feel you want to hang out there.. then sure... just don't say anything about frat house threads even if someone provokes you.. not that they will do... just saying... to avoid fight I mean...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll stay here. I don't want to be a traitor.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Im rooted with stock ROM, Am I still cool?

Click to collapse



Yes, but not with manufacturers.. you need to be unrooted if you wanna visit service centers or so..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> My latest benchmark score. Not too shabby...
> 
> View attachment 1533297
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Jelly jelly...

Mine is 2k around lol

Have you tried chainfires cf app?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> My latest benchmark score. Not too shabby...
> 
> View attachment 1533297
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Slim Bean or Liquid Smooth (I can tell by the battery logo)? And what phone?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Slim Bean or Liquid Smooth (I can tell by the battery logo)? And what phone?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



SGSIII running Slim. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Im rooted with stock ROM, Am I still cool?

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Account taken over by Ponies HELP!


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> cool? you're a muffin!  why stay on stock though? and have you fixed your ram issues with swap?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



nah, doesn't work.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> SGSIII running Slim.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Doesn't look like I'm getting an n4 with my upgrade so its gonna be a choice between s3 and hox. Still not decided

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> My latest benchmark score. Not too shabby...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



curse you and your three phones. me jelly. donate one to "give cas a phone foundation?" 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> SGSIII running Slim.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



US version I'm guessing? Am I good or what? I guessed your ROM . My T-Mobile Galaxy S2 gets 10,500+ on android88's Slim Bean ROM with no OC. Pretty good for a Snapdragon S3. Can somebody please post in the Ingress Forum?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

Get the LG Optimus ME so we have same phones


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Get the LG Optimus ME so we have same phones

Click to collapse



No thanks.gif 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Doesn't look like I'm getting an n4 with my upgrade so its gonna be a choice between s3 and hox. Still not decided
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



SIII because of hardware and who cares about stock software anyway? 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> nah, doesn't work.

Click to collapse



i'm using it. and it works for me. maybe you have a class 4 or lower sdcard? oh well. at least you're phone's working. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Get the LG Optimus ME so we have same phones

Click to collapse



Erm...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> No thanks.gif
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Why? its good and only* $95 unlocked* with choice of what SIM to use!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm using it. and it works for me. maybe you have a class 4 or lower sdcard? oh well. at least you're phone's working.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



*your

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why? its good and only* $95 unlocked* with choice of what SIM to use!

Click to collapse



I like my S2

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Erm..........--snap--
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Lol.. she is a little kid!! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why? its good and only* $95 unlocked* with choice of what SIM to use!

Click to collapse



Think I'd rather stick with my desire s.

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm using it. and it works for me. maybe you have a class 4 or lower sdcard? oh well. at least you're phone's working.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have a class 2 sdcard, thats really bad, sdcards was expensive when I bought mine, now its cheap.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I like my S2
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



You SAID you want a phone. I gave a amazing suggestion.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why? its good and only* $95 unlocked* with choice of what SIM to use!

Click to collapse



Please... even if it is cheap... its outdated... so no thank you..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Erm...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hiya jugg. lol. you keep changing your sig. i can't even think of a good one to replace mine. lol.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Please... even if it is cheap... its outdated... so no thank you..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Maybe Xperia Tipo?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> You SAID you want a phone. I gave a amazing suggestion.

Click to collapse



When did I say that 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Please... even if it is cheap... its outdated by over nine thousand years... so no thank you..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> You SAID you want a phone. I gave a amazing suggestion.

Click to collapse



Except you... I don't think anyone here would call it *amazing suggestion*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hiya jugg. lol. you keep changing your sig. i can't even think of a good one to replace mine. lol.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've got enough to keep me going into the middle of next year

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Maybe Xperia Tipo?

Click to collapse



Screen size too small for my taste..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

@cas, try this one on for size

“Be nice to geeks when you’re in school, you might end-up working for one when you grow-up.”

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Screen size too small for my taste..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



ZTE Blade 2? Xperia Ray? Xperia Ray only costs around 200€


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I have a class 2 sdcard, thats really bad, sdcards was expensive when I bought mine, now its cheap.

Click to collapse



that sucks.  i bought a new one. thought it was a class 4 because of the price. didn't check. found out just now it's a class 6. lol. must have beem on sale.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hiya jugg. lol. you keep changing your sig. i can't even think of a good one to replace mine. lol.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



How about removing that red? 
it kinda gets in my eyes...






Tezlastorme said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



I was trying to be nice

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

*who said that my phone was outdated!??? Duhhh froyo is the best!*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @cas, try this one on for size
> 
> “Be nice to geeks when you’re in school, you might end-up working for one when you grow-up.”
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



i miss the thanks button... lol. that's a good one. gonna change my sig and avatar soon just to confuse everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> *who said that my phone was outdated!??? Duhhh froyo is the best!*

Click to collapse



Ummm... how about no?

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> ZTE Blade 2? Xperia Ray? Xperia Ray only costs around 200€

Click to collapse



I'm not the one who wanted a new phone... anyway.. i will buy nexus 4 when my upgrade time comes... thanks though...







cascabel said:


> that sucks.  i bought a new one. thought it was a class 4 because of the price. didn't check. found out just now it's a class 6. lol. must have beem on sale.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I got my current sdcard of 8 gb class 10 last month for 650Rs..approx to 13 $

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

why??? :/


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm not the one who wanted a new phone... anyway.. i will buy nexus 4 when my upgrade time comes... thanks though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I paid £15 for a class 10 32gb about 8 months ago

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> *who said that my phone was outdated!??? Duhhh froyo is the best!*

Click to collapse



Naah.. I think I like cupcake more than froyo:sly::banghead:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

mine is class 6 16gig for approximately $10... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> ZTE Blade 2? Xperia Ray? Xperia Ray only costs around 200€

Click to collapse



Did someone say ZTE blade?


Talk about gradient. My Blade gets a ~2000 benchmark overclocked to a point where it reboots every two hours while my Transformer easily chalks up a ~15000 benchmark and hasn't rebooted since my last OTA.  


I need a new phone 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I paid £15 for a class 10 32gb about 8 months ago
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Cool deal.. but I couldn't spend more than what I did.. so even if I had got that deal.. I couldn't have bought it..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> I need a new phone
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



How about you give that transformer to me and I will get you a new phone?

Probably a micromax phone..

Those who wonder what micromax is.. its more like china companies but its in India..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> How about you give that transformer to me and I will get you a new phone?
> 
> Probably a micromax phone..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.jpg



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

@qf: your transformer for my phone? 

oh wait. i don't want a tablet. deal's off. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Dec 3, 2012)

Ill trade my OpME for a GNote II


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol..  guys.. I mentioned fights in galaxy y forum before right?

Now its going on fb.. awesome stuff... I'm gonna enjoy it for some time until popcorn gets over... see ya all later...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol..  guys.. I mentioned fights in galaxy y forum befioe right?
> 
> Now its going on fb.. awesome stuff... I'm gonna enjoy it for some time until popcorn gets over... see ya all later...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WAIT!!! links please...

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm not the one who wanted a new phone... anyway.. i will buy nexus 4 when my upgrade time comes... thanks though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K, I bought my class 2 16GB card for 40€ 1 year ago, now a class 10 16GB card costs 25€


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> WAIT!!! links please...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its a group .. not sure its public though... search for galaxy y dev group... or Hyperion rom post..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm back. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Welcome young muffin

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Welcome young muffin
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Why thank you, sir.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Why thank you, sir.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Do you have a cupcake friend?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Do you have a cupcake friend?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



No cupcakes allowed. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Do you have a cupcake friend?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Do you have a cupcake friend?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Y? you wanna convert them? Or eat them?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Why thank you, sir.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Show respect to your superiors, insolent muffin! :banghead:

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Show respect to your superiors, insolent muffin! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Aye aye SIR?:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Show respect to your superiors, insolent muffin! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Was I not showing respect, sir?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Was I not showing respect, sir?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Yes, but in a mocking way!

@Tesla.. that  thread got deleted which got featured in funniest posts.. guess someone did what I told lol!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yes, but in a mocking way!
> 
> @Tesla.. that  thread got deleted which got featured in funniest posts.. guess someone did what I told lol!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was mocking? I honestly didn't post it mockingly.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I was mocking? I honestly didn't post it mockingly.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Uiztrolled.psy

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Yes, but in a mocking way!
> 
> @Tesla.. that  thread got deleted which got featured in funniest posts.. guess someone did what I told lol!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 poor lol thread.

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Uiztrolled.psy
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trolled. That isn't trolling. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Trolled. That isn't trolling.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I just had a sig idea! Put whatever you want then below that, upsidedown, the same thing in that faint colour (grey or whatever that is)

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Girlfriend in human speak...

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

@cas... this is the link for group... its open... https://www.facebook.com/groups/317554784974532/

See Hyperion post.. which has around 263 comments.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No cupcakes allowed.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Awww. That's not fair 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

Almost 5K posts

Sent from my muffin


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Almost 5K posts
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Look at orb3000 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP!


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Look at orb3000
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP!

Click to collapse



You look at him. I already know what he looks like. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You look at him. I already know what he looks like.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Lol....:thumbup::thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Boring thread is boring. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Boring thread is boring.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Meaningless post is meaningless. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meaningless post is meaningless.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Unoriginal post is unoriginal.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Unoriginal post is unoriginal.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



You got that right! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 3, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> ICS
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Then I would recommend running a GB RUU, and then use revolutionary to gain s-off.


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Almost 5K posts
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I just had a great idea. Whoever wishes to go a' "wham, bam, postin' spam" to get posts, or whatever, I'm going to add a "Hall of Shame" to the OP, where those who don't abide by the House regulations can find themselves there, with some interesting links associated to them. Ah, sometimes even I am amazed with myself... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I just had a great idea. Whoever wishes to go a' "wham, bam, postin' spam" to get posts, or whatever, I'm going to add a "Hall of Shame" to the OP, where those who don't abide by the House regulations can find themselves there, with some interesting links associated to them. Ah, sometimes even I am amazed with myself...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Dooooooeeeeeett

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I just had a great idea. Whoever wishes to go a' "wham, bam, postin' spam" to get posts, or whatever, I'm going to add a "Hall of Shame" to the OP, where those who don't abide by the House regulations can find themselves there, with some interesting links associated to them. Ah, sometimes even I am amazed with myself...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



What do I do to get on the list Nao?! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> What do I do to get on the list Nao?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm making a different list for those like you! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm making a different list for those like you!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



What list is it.....? Tell me Nao! I want to be on the LIST! Any list! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol. . Me and prawesome... fighting? That's not gonna happen in this lifetime...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Sure?  jk






Apex_Strider said:


> I just had a great idea. Whoever wishes to go a' "wham, bam, postin' spam" to get posts, or whatever, I'm going to add a "Hall of Shame" to the OP, where those who don't abide by the House regulations can find themselves there, with some interesting links associated to them. Ah, sometimes even I am amazed with myself...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Donttttt ddddoooo eeeeetttt


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

For God's sake put tinky on a list before he busts a blood vessel

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Donttttt ddddoooo eeeeetttt

Click to collapse



Why no? What say you, Praecessi? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Sure?  jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup... agreed
.... we don't need maps fest due to that list lol...

But its kinda boring now that its all settled down..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

I hate to wait to get my RC rank

Sent from my muffin


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I hate to wait to get my RC rank
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



y u hate having to wait?


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 3, 2012)

I will be pledging but i dont know how i get on the list?


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> For God's sake put tinky on a list before he busts a blood vessel
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Lmao. Done. I'm on my third one now (blood vessel) 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> I will be pledging but i dont know how i get on the list?

Click to collapse



Read the op change your avatar and Sig, then ask

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Jugg1es... good one here..:thumbup:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34974302 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> I will be pledging but i dont know how i get on the list?

Click to collapse



Hey! 
Tell Apex you're pledging and change your avatar and tapatalk sig.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> I hate to wait to get my RC rank
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



In 6 months I will be an RC, RT, and RD! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Jugg1es... good one here..:thumbup:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34974302
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Well it should have been placed there earlier I think, I really must take that off my bookmarks because I see sooooo many useless one word posts there. But watching fallenSpartan try to remain so calm is just too funny sometimes

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> In 6 months I will be an RC, RT, and RD!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



The dreams of our little muffins nowadays

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why no? What say you, Praecessi?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I dont like the insult people in public policy..Its just not fair..True, they might not be reading the rules and such, but insulting someone in public is pathetic.Same reason why I hate Hacre post #5


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey!
> Tell Apex you're pledging and change your avatar and tapatalk sig.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, TWT, CNT and WNKR









































That was a joke, so please don't get offended. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey!
> Tell Apex you're pledging and change your avatar and tapatalk sig.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



Last time I checked, they don't give it our for trolling


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I dont like the insult people in public policy..Its just not fair..True, they might not be reading the rules and such, but insulting someone in public is pathetic.Same reason why I hate Hacre post #5

Click to collapse



Then don't think of it as a public insult, think of it more as a naughty step

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Then don't think of it as a public insult, think of it more as a naughty step
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



I like naughty thing if you know what I mean..but not this type of sh#t

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

@tinky, hows life being a senior member?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> y u hate having to wait?

Click to collapse



Yes, Im a RC, but I havent got my rank yet. PG told me to wait 24-48 hours.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I like naughty thing if you know what I mean..but not this type of sh#t
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------
> 
> @tinky, hows life being a senior member?

Click to collapse



It's good. Not much different really, I just miss RC forum sometimes. I enjoyed chatting with you guys. Even though I was a Recognized Noob there 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well it should have been placed there earlier I think, I really must take that off my bookmarks because I see sooooo many useless one word posts there. But watching fallenSpartan try to remain so calm is just too funny sometimes
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Ya its kinda hard not to get angry if you are a mod and do the stuff every hour... I wonder.. they should give anger management classes lol...

They will be really good at it I'm sure..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It's good. Not much different really, I just miss RC forum sometimes. I enjoyed chatting with you guys. Even though I was a Recognized Noob there
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah..Good days..Who gave you that title btw? Recognized noob 

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

FallenSpartan=One of the best guys around..


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ah..Good days..Who gave you that title btw? Recognized noob

Click to collapse



Myself 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ah..Good days..Who gave you that title btw? Recognized noob
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------
> 
> FallenSpartan=One of the best guys around..

Click to collapse



From what I've read from him,I agree I'm just surprised he manages to stay so calm time after time

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> It's good. Not much different really, I just miss RC forum sometimes. I enjoyed chatting with you guys. Even though I was a Recognized Noob there
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You got downgraded from RC to Senior Member?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You got downgraded from RC to Senior Member?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



He requested it

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You got downgraded from RC to Senior Member?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Don't you mean "upgraded"? 



---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Don't you mean "upgraded"?
> View attachment 1533718
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Errrmmmmm.... 
Sidegraded would be the right word 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Errrmmmmm....
> Sidegraded would be the right word
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe lateral is a better word


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Maybe lateral is a better word

Click to collapse



Ah well, my command of English language is far from perfect so to compensate for that I have to make words up as I go 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> He requested it
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Why would he do that?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why would he do that?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse




Y U Kill da thread?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why would he do that?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



He obviously had his reasons. Ours it's not reason why.

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Y U Kill da thread?

Click to collapse



Y u not use full words?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ah well, my command of English language is far from perfect so to compensate for that I have to make words up as I go
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your grasp of the English language is better than a lot of the English citizens.

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Y u not use full words?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Getting old hard to type full words lol


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Your grasp of the English language is better than a lot of the English citizens.
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Thank you. 







ronnie498 said:


> Getting old hard to type full words lol

Click to collapse



Someone please create a keyboard for old people! 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Getting old hard to type full words lol

Click to collapse



Just hit the buttons that you can see and look about right eh.....

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Myself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh ya..i forgot 







jugg1es said:


> From what I've read from him,I agree I'm just surprised he manages to stay so calm time after time
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse





Also hes really open about stuff





M_T_M said:


> Don't you mean "upgraded"?
> View attachment 1533718
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



How dare ya do that ya mod? 

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apple already made one  The autocorrect monster


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Ahem, it's imbecile... And quite offensive. And someone was posting about being against being offensive in public..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Swype has voice input...

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

So who are a RC in Frat House?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ahem, it's imbecile... And quite offensive. And someone was posting about being against being offensive in public.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmm. Its that offensive?


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> So who are a RC in Frat House?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



4 or 5 official members I think


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 3, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Getting old hard to type full words lol

Click to collapse



Swiftkey, voice input, swipe keyboards, etc.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hmm. Its that offensive?

Click to collapse



http://www.dailywritingtips.com/idiots-imbeciles-and-morons/

Along the lines of idiot and moron. Basically, a person with learning difficulties as it is called today. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> http://www.dailywritingtips.com/idiots-imbeciles-and-morons/
> 
> Along the lines of idiot and moron. Basically, a person with learning difficulties as it is called today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well..I hope MTM doesnt take it seriously


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Swiftkey, voice input, swipe keyboards, etc.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



SwiftKey ftw! And they are releasing Flow soon. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> SwiftKey ftw! And they are releasing Flow soon. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



SwiftKey lags like hell -.-


----------



## K.A. (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Well..I hope MTM doesnt take it seriously

Click to collapse



Edit your post... -_-

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> SwiftKey lags like hell -.-

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, everyone doesn't have nexus 4:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Edit your post... -_-
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Just did


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Last time I checked, they don't give it our for trolling

Click to collapse



If I ever got a laptop I would be able to build ROMS from source, theme, help out more often, and even create some apps. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Just did

Click to collapse



You could have kept the troll part..

But don't they have powers to see edited content as well? I mean if someone edits before mod appears on scene, then there won't be a proof... so the reporter will be in blame...

So I think they can see edited text as well right?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 3, 2012)

*Just got in ...*

Went out after work for some more Ingress - and actually met two of the other Resistance team from Bristol wandering around as well


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

****, gandi.net is crap, I tried to get my free .me domains using their service, but when I login it says I need to pay 19€
Even their support tells me that it should work


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There...now go on and finish your tapioca and watching Matlock  :silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You could have kept the troll part..
> 
> But don't they have powers to see edited content as well? I mean if someone edits before mod appears on scene, then there won't be a proof... so the reporter will be in blame...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They can and I know that..I just didn't want it to stay there as it was offensive..I didn't know the meaning tbh


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> There...now go on and finish your tapioca and watching Matlock  :silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



You didn't go back 2 pages right?

I hope you didn't for atleast prawesome's sake:angel: 

@prawesome...Ya I know that mate... I was JK..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

I killed the thread...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You didn't go back 2 pages right?
> 
> I hope you didn't for atleast prawesome's sake:angel:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



being called an imbecile is quite an insult in my mother land mate but at the same time I knew that troll did not mean it and corrected his boo-boo right away so...I'll forgive him for this time...but next? I dunno


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Went out after work for some more Ingress - and actually met two of the other Resistance team from Bristol wandering around as well

Click to collapse



Lol..talked with them?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> being called an imbecile is quite an insult in my mother land mate but at the same time I knew that troll did not mean it and corrected his boo-boo right away so...I'll forgive him for this time...but next? I dunno

Click to collapse



MTM, how long time will it take to change my status to RC?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> being called an imbecile is quite an insult in my mother land mate but at the same time I knew that troll did not mean it and corrected his boo-boo right away so...I'll forgive him for this time...but next? I dunno

Click to collapse



I am sorry


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> being called an imbecile is quite an insult in my mother land mate but at the same time I knew that troll did not mean it and corrected his boo-boo right away so...I'll forgive him for this time...but next? I dunno

Click to collapse



:Thanks: for not taking him seriously as he didn't know the meaning of it..:angel: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha, were on the "Popular Threads" box on the mainpage


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Well..I hope MTM doesnt take it seriously

Click to collapse



I might though....

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> MTM, how long time will it take to change my status to RC?

Click to collapse



If approved, nearly 48 hrs.The admins need to change your title, that's all..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Haha, were on the "Popular Threads" box on the mainpage

Click to collapse



From 3 days actually...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I might though....
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Err..why?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> SwiftKey ftw! And they are releasing Flow soon. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for my beta release link, thanks to you pointing me in the direction:thumbup:

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Err..why?

Click to collapse



I've spent nearly twenty years working with people that fall into the category you so easily insulted

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm waiting for my beta release link, thanks to you pointing me in the direction:thumbup:
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't mean to....


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, everyone doesn't have nexus 4:sly:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I know. It did work perfectly well on Sensation too. But yes, it is well resource hungry. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 3, 2012)

Night guys..gonna sleep now..


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've spent nearly twenty years working with people that fall into the category you so easily insulted
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Honestly, I didn't even think imbecile meant mentally disabled or something like that, always seen it more along the lines of idiot, which I don't take as much of an insult when it's said lightly like it was. He didn't know what it meant and corrected the mistake, no harm done in my opinion.


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Honestly, I didn't even think imbecile meant mentally disabled or something like that, always seen it more along the lines of idiot, which I don't take as much of an insult when it's said lightly like it was. He didn't know what it meant and corrected the mistake, no harm done in my opinion.

Click to collapse



Lol. Not many people know it is my hobby to use what people say against them and make them feel bad 

How do ya like my new sig? 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain........


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey!
> Tell Apex you're pledging and change your avatar and tapatalk sig.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to wait til March to become RC, RT and RD


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I know. It did work perfectly well on Sensation too. But yes, it is well resource hungry.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just a curious question... do you still have 2 nexus 4 or did you gave 1??

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Went out after work for some more Ingress - and actually met two of the other Resistance team from Bristol wandering around as well

Click to collapse



Hope you directed them to the forum

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I didn't mean to....

Click to collapse



Ok I'll take your word for it, just this once mind.

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hope you directed them to the forum

Click to collapse



Of course - trying to make it grow if I can.  If I'm going to be a moderator then I want some people to moderate


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2012)

Is it worth to buy Nexus 7 32GB for 260€?


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, everyone doesn't have nexus 4:sly:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Wait they don't?  

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 3, 2012)

no.jpg


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Of course - trying to make it grow if I can.  If I'm going to be a moderator then I want some people to moderate

Click to collapse



I'm actually waiting for odie to post something inappropriate in his three word story thread. I think there's a good chance

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Wait they don't?
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Unless you give me 1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I'm actually waiting for odie to post something inappropriate in his three word story thread. I think there's a good chance
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Lol... you 2 want some work there?

I can lend a hand there if you want.. I can go on rampage.. if you 2 promise me I won't get any ban / infractions there

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Unless you give me 1
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm making no promises I can't keep. I was tempted to give the whole power hungry mad mod intro but it's not really me. But......

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

I did nearly lock out Qf just for the lulz, wanted to see how long it took him to realize

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

Good day, all.

For the first time in years, I has the flu.  Was up all night, and today I need to go with The Wife to file police report/restraining order on her biological mother.  Hope I make it through the courthouse without incident.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol... you did that? Coolstorybro.jpg
Anyway... I posted something there.. not sure its under thread rule or not... see for yourself and try out your powers... lets see who gets there first...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Someone post a link to the forums? Too many posts back...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Someone post a link to the forums? Too many posts back...

Click to collapse



http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/ it's on tapatalk as well

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Someone post a link to the forums? Too many posts back...

Click to collapse



Sure here you go...
Ingressforums.cu.cc

Search "ingress forum" in tapatalk

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... you did that? Coolstorybro.jpg
> Anyway... I posted something there.. not sure its under thread rule or not... see for yourself and try out your powers... lets see who gets there first...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Nearly, just wanted to see if I could.still might give it a go

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/ it's on tapatalk as well
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse





Deadly. said:


> Sure here you go...
> Ingressforums.cu.cc
> 
> Search "ingress forum" in tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what to believe! Both the same site, with different urls! Mind=blown.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I don't know what to believe! Both the same site, with different urls! Mind=blown.

Click to collapse



Well its a hosted one on free domain providers... so it obviously has 2 links... one I gave which redirects to jugg1es link...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sure here you go...
> Ingressforums.cu.cc
> 
> Search "ingress forum" in tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow it's so easy to ban someone, I had two chances to do it just by deleting the post. Hope I didn't by accident.

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Wow it's so easy to ban someone, I had two chances to do it just by deleting the post. Hope I didn't by accident.
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Lol.. I know... I'm a mod myself on a different forum... its fun I say...

Anyway enjoy.. but if you did ban.. I will take a good leave from there lol...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

I has posted... Still need an invite though


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I has posted... Still need an invite though

Click to collapse



So do I

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I have posted there... Still need an invite though

Click to collapse



FTFY


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good day, all.
> 
> For the first time in years, I has the flu.  Was up all night, and today I need to go with The Wife to file police report/restraining order on her biological mother.  Hope I make it through the courthouse without incident.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Flu sucks. Hope you get better soon. I'm sick also.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Flu sucks. Hope you get better soon. I'm sick also.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Hope my sick little muffins get to feeling better soon! 

Also, need moar pledges. You new Pledges and new Charter Members should send out invites. That's be kickass. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Ooooooh muffin sickness, break out the icing quick, cupcakes don't get sick

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ooooooh muffin sickness, break out the icing quick, cupcakes don't get sick
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



"Cupcake" is a forbidden word here. I forbade it. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol, 22 pages of vile, threatening FB messages from her mother to take to police. The woman is bipolar and having an episode, but that's still a bit much.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> "Cupcake" is a forbidden word here. I forbade it.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



But you just said it


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> "Cupcake" is a forbidden word here. I forbade it.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Awwwww, but you have sick muffins. 

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## undercover (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Just a curious question... do you still have 2 nexus 4 or did you gave 1??
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Nope, just one now. 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain........


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> But you just said it

Click to collapse



If he says... it is so

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Flu sucks. Hope you get better soon. I'm sick also.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I had to stay home today because I was also sick. I guess it's that time of year. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex, your muffins are dropping like hot cakes

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Apex, your muffins are dropping like hot cakes
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Lol... 

the sick count went to 6 now..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

Seriously, it's probably been 5 years since I've had the flu.  I'm out of practice, and it's killing me.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Seriously, it's probably been 5 years since I've had the flu.  I'm out of practice, and it's killing me.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Last time I had the flu, the day before I ate flamin' hot cheetos. Then I threw up... Let's just say it burns coming out 3x worse then it does going in.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

Very sleepy... gotta crash... see ya everyone... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Last time I had the flu, the day before I ate flamin' hot cheetos. Then I threw up... Let's just say it burns coming out 3x worse then it does going in.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Lol.  I'll bet.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 3, 2012)

*Those looking for Ingress invites...*

irc://irc.irchighway.net/invites

Try this out - apparently a good place to get them.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> irc://irc.irchighway.net/invites
> 
> Try this out - apparently a good place to get them.

Click to collapse



I don't use irc

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I don't use irc
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Get pidgin.. windows/Linux... works like a charm.  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Get pidgin.. windows/Linux... works like a charm.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I will have to look into it tomorrow, my better half is Xmas shopping at the moment

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I will have to look into it tomorrow, my better half is Xmas shopping at the moment
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



I see what you did _there_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> "Cupcake" is a forbidden word here. I forb-ate it.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Seriously, it's probably been 5 years since I've had the flu.  I'm out of practice, and it's killing me.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Is it the "run over by truck flu" feeling?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, lol. Whole body aches.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow... Finally this thread has cooled down ...... A bit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Wow... Finally this thread has cooled down ...... A bit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's calmed down quite a lot, it took a couple of rants but it seems to have worked

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's calmed down quite a lot, it took a couple of rants but it seems to have worked
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Almost everything I do works. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's calmed down quite a lot, it took a couple of rants but it seems to have worked
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Just watch it suddenly rise...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Just watch it suddenly rise...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Remember, we're not allowed to maps.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Just watch it suddenly rise...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Almost everything I do causes a sudden rise. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Almost everything I do works.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Almost....

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Almost....
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



I know my limits. 

Edit: Almost all the time, that is. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2012)

I know my limits as well, I just choose to ignore them sometimes

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Has anybody watched Panic 9-1-1?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Has anybody watched Panic 9-1-1?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



No, last movie I saw was The Campaign with Will Ferrell and Zach Galafanakis (sp?). Brilliant movie. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 3, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, last movie I saw was The Campaign with Will Ferrell and Zach Galafanakis (sp?). Brilliant movie.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Its not really a movie. Its a TV show on A&E.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Unexpected nap was unexpected, but good.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys and gals. How's everyone doing?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys and gals. How's everyone doing?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey brother! How's it hanging? I'm doing alright myself. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm in/out of sleep, lol.  I will bravely try to consume soup in a little while.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol, I have paper towels stuffed in my nose to prevent them from leaking.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm in/out of sleep, lol.  I will bravely try to consume soup in a little while.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Hope the soup and rest get you feeling better, like Nao! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

We're all tore back.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey brother! How's it hanging? I'm doing alright myself.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I'm doing alright also. Just been laying around today. It's nice but I'd rather be tracking. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm doing alright also. Just been laying around today. It's nice but I'd rather be tracking.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I need a new rig for my bass. May get one with my tax refund. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Bass guitar?

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I need a new rig for my bass. May get one with my tax refund.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Noice! :thumbup::thumbup:
Which set up are you looking to get?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

5000 posts already!

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hope the soup and rest get you feeling better, like Nao!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



No soup. Pretzels and coffee it is.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

My son just started playing bass this year. It's amazing how much he's learning.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 5000 posts already!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Goddammit man, I told you not to post like that. You're about to be the first Pledge revoked. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Goddammit man, I told you not to post like that. You're about to be the first Pledge revoked.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Hey! I wasn't counting posts. I realized that it would be the 5,000 posts. Sorry. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Bass guitar?
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Yessir. Been playing almost 20 years now. 





Axis_Drummer said:


> Noice! :thumbup::thumbup:
> Which set up are you looking to get?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Not sure. I had a GK 1001RB rack mount head, rack mount tuner, BBE Sonic Maximizer, rack mount wireless system, Peavey 1x15 Black Widow cab, 4x10 Peavey TXF cab. I miss my mountain of power. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey! I wasn't counting posts. I realized that it would be the 5,000 posts. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



If you're going to have anymore revelations about post count, add something else to it also.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> If you're going to have anymore revelations about post count, add something else to it also.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I was planning to add a reply to it later.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yessir. Been playing almost 20 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea it's always nice to have a tower of power 

I may or may not get a new kit before too long myself. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> My son just started playing bass this year. It's amazing how much he's learning.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



That's awesome man! I love the bass. I play very percussive and no effects. Just pure badass bass tones. Tell him to keep it up! :thumbup:





Josepho1997 said:


> Hey! I wasn't counting posts. I realized that it would be the 5,000 posts. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Look, we're going to get tons more. I realize 5K is a hefty milestone in two weeks, but the focus here is a fraternal order of the brotherhood and friendships amongst peers. Let's focus on that, not outdoing other threads or trying to vie for the most posts in OT. I don't want to be a **** about it, just trying to reiterate. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you have any suggestions on some bass books that aren't too complicated for a beginner?  The day I heard Deep Purple coming out of his room made me proud. I was thinking there should be some other classic rock sheet music that he can handle, to keep him interested beyond the mostly lame stuff the school has him doing.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Do you have any suggestions on some bass books that aren't too complicated for a beginner?  The day I heard Deep Purple coming out of his room made me proud. I was thinking there should be some other classic rock sheet music that he can handle, to keep him interested beyond the mostly lame stuff the school has him doing.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Honesty, I know next to no theory, only play by ear. Best suggestion is to find some good music and let him play along. Learning basic scales is good too. Then, when fluent on the fretboard, he can riff out with that but of structure. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea it's always nice to have a tower of power
> 
> I may or may not get a new kit before too long myself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know it's probably not your cup 'o tea, but I saw Rush here in Dallas last Wednesday. I shot Neil's drum solo. I'll link the YouTube video here... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I know it's probably not your cup 'o tea, but I saw Rush here in Dallas last Wednesday. I shot Neil's drum solo. I'll link the YouTube video here...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I've talked to Neil at a few shows I've been to 

Even got him to sign my Paragon splash (his signature series)  he's a cool guy. And I love Rush dude :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

I am pledging now!!

Sent from my Muffin..


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> I am pledging now!!
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



Hello muffin. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I've talked to Neil at a few shows I've been to
> 
> Even got him to sign my Paragon splash (his signature series)  he's a cool guy. And I love Rush dude :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I do too. My brother comes in town each year from Denver to take me to see them. Each show gets better. Those guys are dinosaurs now, but still are amazing musically! 






tobiascuypers said:


> I am pledging now!!
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



Welcome! Glad to have you join us. If you wouldn't mind, a short introduction of yourself would be nice, so we can get to know you! I'll update the OP to include you to the Pledge's List. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> I am pledging now!!
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



Ello muffin. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hello muffin.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I think you lost an "H" there. 
FTFY

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I think you lost an "H" there.
> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Nope 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I think you lost an "H" there.
> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I think you lost an "H" there.
> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



People from England say 'ello.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

And the rest of the world say Hello 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> And the rest of the world say Hello
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



'Ello Govna

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> 'Ello Govna
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Would you fancy some tea and scones ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

Well as asked I am giving a introduction to myself. So here it is..

My name is Tobias and I'm from Duluth Minnesota. I'm 15 and have been part of XDA since last April when I got my first android phone and KindleFire. The phone was a Motorola backflip. That phone was a freaking beast as it could only go up to CM7); it with the kindle fire I was reading and I decided to root it and put custom ROM on it. It has enhanced  my kindle so much! I can't imagine life without it  (kinda joking) While on XDA I have made friends with anther fellow pledger and youngen, Josepho, and he has helped me and I've helped him during my many months on XDA. I've made themes and such for the kindle fire and have contributed to the work of a few ROMs for it too. My most recent device is a Motorola Atrix 2( I think its a 2 or its a HD) and I made a custom rom for personal use. So I can help anyone wit the Davis mentioned above so this concludes my intro. If missed anything please let me know,

Sent from my Muffin..


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Well as asked I am giving a introduction to myself. So here it is..
> 
> My name is Tobias and I'm from Duluth Minnesota. I'm 15 and have been part of XDA since last April when I got my first android phone and KindleFire. The phone was a Motorola backflip. That phone was a freaking beast as it could only go up to CM7); it with the kindle fire I was reading and I decided to root it and put custom ROM on it. It has enhanced  my kindle so much! I can't imagine life without it  (kinda joking) While on XDA I have made friends with anther fellow pledger and youngen, Josepho, and he has helped me and I've helped him during my many months on XDA. I've made themes and such for the kindle fire and have contributed to the work of a few ROMs for it too. My most recent device is a Motorola Atrix 2( I think its a 2 or its a HD) and I made a custom rom for personal use. So I can help anyone wit the Davis mentioned above so this concludes my intro. If missed anything please let me know,
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



Awesome man, thanks for that. And again, welcome aboard! 

Edit: Just logged on the big machine, and I must say -I think your signature has been the best so far! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> People from England say 'ello.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I know.  I was kidding. Notice the ?
For future reference, whenever I use a , I'm usually not serious.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Would you fancy some tea and scones ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Some tea and scones sounds just lovely. It'll be good for my cold as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, my name is MTM and I like churros...also, I have a custom ROOM that me and 4 of my amigos help me with the framing.
Am I in?  

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I know.  I was kidding. Notice the ?
> For future reference, whenever I use a , I'm usually not serious.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



For future reference, I am never serious.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> Some tea and scones sounds just lovely. It'll be good for my cold as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I do say, old bean, what ghastly diesease has befallen you ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hi, my name is MTM and I like churros...also, I have a custom ROOM that me and 4 of my amigos help me with the framing.
> Am I in?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I'm one of the amigos so if he goes then I come in too ... Because I'm just........

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Well as asked I am giving a introduction to myself. So here it is..
> 
> My name is Tobias and I'm from Duluth Minnesota. I'm 15 and have been part of XDA since last April when I got my first android phone and KindleFire. The phone was a Motorola backflip. That phone was a freaking beast as it could only go up to CM7); it with the kindle fire I was reading and I decided to root it and put custom ROM on it. It has enhanced  my kindle so much! I can't imagine life without it  (kinda joking) While on XDA I have made friends with anther fellow pledger and youngen, Josepho, and he has helped me and I've helped him during my many months on XDA. I've made themes and such for the kindle fire and have contributed to the work of a few ROMs for it too. My most recent device is a Motorola Atrix 2( I think its a 2 or its a HD) and I made a custom rom for personal use. So I can help anyone wit the Davis mentioned above so this concludes my intro. If missed anything please let me know,
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



Hey Tobias. Good to see you here  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hi, my name is MTM and I like churros...also, I have a custom ROOM that me and 4 of my amigos help me with the framing.
> Am I in?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Avatar, sig?  I don't see a muffin either. 



        JK.
    


Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Hi, my name is MTM and I like churros...also, I have a custom ROOM that me and 4 of my amigos help me with the framing.
> Am I in?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Oh, you... how could we disallow the great Muffin Bender? :silly:


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I do say, old bean, what ghastly diesease has befallen you ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Alas it seems as if I've caught a mild case of the common cold.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Well as asked I am giving a introduction to myself. So here it is..
> 
> My name is Tobias and I'm from Duluth Minnesota. I'm 15 and have been part of XDA since last April when I got my first android phone and KindleFire. The phone was a Motorola backflip. That phone was a freaking beast as it could only go up to CM7); it with the kindle fire I was reading and I decided to root it and put custom ROM on it. It has enhanced  my kindle so much! I can't imagine life without it  (kinda joking) While on XDA I have made friends with anther fellow pledger and youngen, Josepho, and he has helped me and I've helped him during my many months on XDA. I've made themes and such for the kindle fire and have contributed to the work of a few ROMs for it too. My most recent device is a Motorola Atrix 2( I think its a 2 or its a HD) and I made a custom rom for personal use. So I can help anyone wit the Davis mentioned above so this concludes my intro. If missed anything please let me know,
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



Hey Tobias. Nice to see you here. Another fellow Kindle Fire'er. And if it weren't for you, I would've never attempted to theme or even edit apk until I saw a Rainbow Mods theme you made. It lead me into editing apk's, developing ROMs, learning how to develop my own app, and basically everything android. :thumbup:

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 4, 2012)

All hail ! :laugh:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> All hail Joseph, our amazingly supreme ruler!

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> All hail ! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Dude no. I don't like hail!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Avatar, sig?  I don't see a muffin either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> Alas it seems as if I've caught a mild case of the common cold.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



God bless, govna

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome!!!! Good to know! I just made it minutes before I posted that I was pledging!

Sent from my Muffin..


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> God bless, governor.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



FTFY. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

And thank you. and it means  a lot to know I inspired you.

Sent from my Muffin..


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Fixed That For You.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> God bless, govna
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gracias señor. 

Sombrero.jpg

C-c-c-combo breaker!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I admit you are better then me in every way possible. You are amazing, Joseph.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



FTFY. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I LIKE CUPCAKES!!!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Traitor! 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> I EAT MUFFINS!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Cannibal! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

My favorite kind of muffin is blueberry. But I honestly like cupcakes just as much

Sent from my Muffin..


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> I lovez cupcakes and eat all ya muffins
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse











Josepho1997 said:


> I love cupcakes more the veeman!!11!! And Imma eat y'all
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Traitor-cannibals!!!!1!1!!1!!:what::what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

We don't speak of cupcakes here.  I don't know that there is a reason for it.

Muffins are delicious.  Had an apple crunch muffin yesterday.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> We don't speak of cupcakes here.  I don't know that there is a reason for it.
> 
> Muffins are delicious.  Had an apple crunch muffin yesterday.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Cannibal! Traitor!

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Apex, why does Tobias get such a cool nickname?!

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

I hereby refrain from innuendos relating to muffin eating, and concede to be a cannibalistic traitor for the sanctity of the thread.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Awesome!!!! Good to know! I just made it minutes before I posted that I was pledging!
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



You have been added! 

The more the merrier!


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Apex, why does Tobias get such a cool nickname?!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



He hasn't posted, erm... unwisely, young Jessica! (You 'member? You 'member...) 

Given some time, and more substance, I may omit the current nick given and appoint you a much more awesome one. All in due time though...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> He hasn't posted, erm... unwisely, young Jessica! (You 'member? You 'member...)
> 
> Given some time, and more substance, I may omit the current nick given and appoint you a much more awesome one. All in due time though...

Click to collapse



Dang. I knew I shouldn't of posted that. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Dang. I knew I shouldn't have posted that.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Ftfy

And being a troll has its consequences.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

That really was an awesome post,  Jess. 

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ftfy
> 
> And being a troll has its consequences.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait... What did you fix? 
Edit: Never mind. I too used too saying should've...

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Dang. I knew I shouldn't of posted that.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Trololol. Admittedly, I wasn't sure what to think about it, but I figure only a dude would make that type of mistake! :laugh:


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

I love my nickname!! Sweet!

Sent from my Muffin..


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Wait... What did you fix?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



So Jessica is blonde too?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> So Jessica is blonde too?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I edited it. 
Take a look.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Trololol. Admittedly, I wasn't sure what to think about it, but I figure only a dude would make that type of mistake! :laugh:

Click to collapse



I once trolled one of my xbox live friends into thinking I was a girl. It went on for almost 2 years. Then he asked me out(he lived in California or something.  I didn't even know him.). Then I deleted him.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> I love my nickname!! Sweet!
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



It awesome! So much better than "Jessica". 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I edited it.
> Take a look.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



So Jessica is a blonde transgender?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

I love my nickname!!!!:eek : and @Joseph: what did you post?

Sent from my Muffin..


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm feeling generous tonight. I changed you up, Josephotrololol...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ftfy
> 
> And being a troll has its consequences.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What'd he post?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> What'd he post?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Should of

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I'm feeling generous tonight. I changed you up, Josephotrololol...

Click to collapse



Jessica is better.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

@Apex_strider
Bump....
Tons of Bumps..:screwy:

Sent from my Muffin..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Or Jo Jo the Monkey.

Don't mind me, I'm delirious.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> Should of
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that  as in that post that made him get that nickname

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Or Jo Jo the Monkey.
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm delirious.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Omg!

Mojo Jojo from the Powerpuff girls. Don't hate. I used to watch cartoon network all the time.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Or Jo Jo the Monkey.
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm delirious.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



What meds are you taking? I once (long ago, in my 'illicit substances days') used to drink entire bottles of Robitussin DM. It would not be pleasant for those around me. 

I may edit this out later, so refrain from quoting me...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm feeling generous tonight. I changed you up, Josephotrololol...

Click to collapse



Thanks. 
Jessica was better. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> Omg!
> 
> Mojo Jojo from the Powerpuff girls. Don't hate. I used to watch cartoon network all the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cartoon Network used to be sooo cool! New they have all these crap shows on..

Sent from my Muffin..


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Cartoon Network used to be sooo cool! New they have all these crap shows on..
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



I know. :'( 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Cartoon Network used to be sooo cool! New they have all these crap shows on..
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



Wasn't toonami on cartoon network? I loved toonami.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> I know. :'(
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I just dont know what has happened to the world...

Sent from my Muffin..


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Not that  as in that post that made him get that nickname
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



"My real name is Jessica"

Or something like that.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Thanks.
> Jessica was better.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I can change it back, if you'd prefer... 



tobiascuypers said:


> Cartoon Network used to be sooo cool! New they have all these crap shows on..
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



I still watch Cartoon Network, but now that I'm all "grow'd up" I watch Adult Swim. 

Also:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> "My real name is Jessica"
> 
> Or something like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. That wasn't it. Wait a sec. I'll find it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What meds are you taking? I once (long ago, in my 'illicit substances days') used to drink entire bottles of Robitussin DM. It would not be pleasant for those around me.
> 
> I may edit this out later, so refrain from quoting me...

Click to collapse



I'm taking nothing. It's delirium au naturale.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Wasn't toonami on cartoon network? I loved toonami.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I don't know, I think so?

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm taking nothing. It's delirium au naturale.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



So it's teh shrooms then eh Mario.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I can change it back, if you'd prefer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I only watch 1 show on adult swim. Bleach. That's where I got my original avatar.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

veeman said:


> So it's teh shrooms then eh Mario.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Ok I edited my tapatalk sig,.how do you like it?

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lol.  Nope. Just notenoughdamnsleepheadisspinning

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> I don't know, I think so?
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



Cartoon Network used to have Pokemon, Digimon, Dexter, Dragon Ball, ect. Now it has nothing good. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Ok I edited my tapatalk sig,.how do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



Even better.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

All cartoons these days are written by random thought generators. It's just a series of unconnected irrelevant gibberish.

I get enough of that here, don't need my son watching it. 

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Even better.

Click to collapse



How do you find the most popular threads?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Cartoon Network used to have Pokemon, Digimon, Dexter, Dragon Ball, ect. Now it has nothing good.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



OMG. those were the good days... Then Ben 10 came... And then chowder... Ugh... Cartoon network has gone down in quality big time... They have crap shows now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 4, 2012)

Tl; Dr


Olah Muffins



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Wasn't toonami on cartoon network? I loved toonami.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Yep. Toonami was there too... It had naruto and zatch bell!!!! Oh my god zatch bell was the thing!!!! But that was a REALLY good show...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Tl; Dr
> 
> 
> Olah Muffins
> ...

Click to collapse



Hola

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> OMG. those were the good days... Then Ben 10 came... And then chowder... Ugh... Cartoon network has gone down in quality big time... They have crap shows now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ben10 was the last Cartoon Network show I actually watched, the first season was good but then they had so much random stuff happen with like toys and won figures and real life movies, with actual acting, then a bunch of other sows with it. I've caught a. Glimpses of Chowder when my little brother was watching it, I never understood it..

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yep. Toonami was there too... It had naruto and zatch bell!!!! Oh my god zatch bell was the thing!!!! But that was a REALLY good show...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes! Naruto. And Zatch Bell! Zatch Bell was when they fought with spells out of a book or something? I miss that show. Its been about 7-9 years since I last watched it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Yes! Naruto. And Zatch Bell! Zatch Bell was when they fought with spells out of a book or something? I miss that show. Its been about 7-9 years since I last watched it.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Oh yess I remember Zatch Bell now, that show was great!

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Since I've yet to formally introduce myself, and because others have:

Hello, my name is Apex, and I'm an alcoholic. 

Just kidding.

I joined xda back in May of 2012, after softbricking my Atrix 2. I had no real notion as to what I was doing at first, hence the search and subsequent landing on this site. After some much needed guidance from the good people over in the A2 forums, and as a result of their patience and helpfulness, I decided I would return the favor to others. Since that time, I have been learning, testing, flashing, themeing, and small-scale dev work of my own, as well as testing for others who have far more extensive knowledge of this world of Android than I, myself possess. I've written a few guides, started a nice help thread for the A2 community, and have been always eager to learn more. However, time is never on my side. I work full-time, have two small children, and somewhat a life outside of all of this (believe it, or don't).

I play music, and have for most of my life. My mother is a professional pianist, and my father was a signer. My brother is a drummer, as is my sister. I grew up around music, and have been the bassist for many bands in my younger days. I still play, but not nearly enough as I'd like to. Computers and technology have always intrigued me, which is why once I started down the rabbit hole of rooting and ROM'ing and so on, it was impossible to pull out from it. A former employee of mine was the one who actually got me interested in all of this, despite his never having any real experience in it. Just talking about it with him sparked something within me, that I have since been able to adopt as a new hobby. I'd love to continue to learn more, and progress in my own abilities, but all in good time I suppose -- that which alludes me so frequently. 

I am 35 years old, and write for GigaTechWorld.com. Writing has also always been a passion for me as well, and perhaps one of the few things I have been at all decent with in my lifetime. I've met so many great people from here, and has the main motivation in starting this thread -- so we all can interact, socialize, and meet more great folks around xda. I know there's loads more I could tell you about myself, but for now I'll leave it at that. 

-Zack


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Since I've yet to formally introduce myself, and because others have:
> 
> Hello, my name is Apex, and I'm an alcoholic.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent... and I've been looking for a answer for this but I don't really know if my atrix is a 2, 4g, HD or what. Any help? Ive searched the mode number and it comes up as a atrix 2/4g and myself have never posted in the atrix forums because I don't know which one i have?

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've got that one now, too.  Let me know when you're ready for a partial list.

Still waiting on these introductions:

veeman
josepho1997
-grift-
LewisGauss
Tezlastorme
cabessius
flastnoles11
odie
devstaff
OptimusLove
whitest0rm
deathnotice1
cascabel
ppero

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I've got that one now, too.  Let me know when you're ready for a partial list.
> 
> Still waiting on these introductions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is this list for? Should I be one here?

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 4, 2012)

:angel: er :angel:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

You're good, Tobias. That's the list of people who haven't yet done an introduction.

I'm compiling the list for Apex so he can add them to the OP.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's my intro.

Hello
My name is Joseph. I am 15. I live in Ohio, on a farm. I joined XDA May 30. I first found XDA back in February looking for a way to root my kindle fire. Back then, I had no idea what rooting meant. I thought after I rooted, my kindle would become an "iPad" and run iOS. I rooted my kindle in early May, after a lot of problems. I joined to post a thread claiming my Kindle was bricked. Thanks to thepooch, I fixed it. Then I began helping out the community in the Kindle Fire Q&A. Then, after seeing veeman's boot animations in June, I made my own. Then in late June, I saw a theme called Rainbow Mods by Tobias. It inspired me to learn to theme. After that, I began editing apps and theming. Later, with the help of powerpoint45, I learned how to properly decompile apk's with apktool and learned xml. Later, using the Android Kitchen, I began learning about ROMS. How they work, what's inside them, ect. Then I was inspired by other members to learn app developing. I'm still learning now, but I've learned a lot. Outside of XDA, I have family. 3 brothers, 2 sisters. I also like to play soccer and run. I also like to watch some TV, including shows like The Office, Psych, Modern Family, The Middle, ect. I also like Anime/Manga.(Naruto, Dragon Ball Z, Bleach). My favorite subject in school is history. And that's it.

1/11/13 Edit: Why are you reading this? 
8/11/13 Edit: When will someone notice this?
Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> You're good, Tobias. That's the list of people who haven't yet done an introduction.
> 
> I'm compiling the list for Apex so he can add them to the OP.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Ok thanks.. just wondering







Josepho1997 said:


> Here's my intro.
> 
> Hello
> My name is Joseph. I am 15. I joined XDA May 30. I first round XDA back in February looking for a way to root my kindle fire. Back then, I had no idea what rooting meant. I thought after I rooted, my kindle would become an "iPad" and run iOS. I rooted my kindle in early May, after a lot of problems. I joined to post a thread claiming my Kindle was bricked. Thanks to thepooch, I fixed it. Then I began helping out the community in the Kindle Fire Q&A. Then, after seeing veeman's boot animations in June, I made my own. Then in late June, I saw a theme called Rainbow Mods by Tobias. It inspired me to learn to theme. After that, I began editing apps and theming. Later, with the help of powerpoint45, I learned how to properly decompile apk's with apktool and learned xml. Later, using the Android Kitchen, I began learning about ROMS. How they work, what's inside them, ect. Then I was inspired by other members to learn app developing. I'm still learning now, but I've learner a lot. Outside of XDA, I have family. 3 brothers, 2 sisters. I also like to play soccer and run. I have decent grades(4.0) and I planning to go to college to study computer science. I also like to watch some TV, including shows like The Office, Psych, Modern Family, The Middle, ect. I also like Anime/Manga.(Naruto, Dragon Ball Z, Bleach). Another one of my hobby's is reading. My favorite subject in school is history. And that's it.
> ...

Click to collapse



And I love all the exact same shows as you and I have 2 brothers and 2 sisters, and I have a 4.0 and want to go to college to become a software engineer.

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> :angel: er :angel:

Click to collapse




There's an angel too? :shocked:
:angel:
Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Excellent... and I've been looking for a answer for this but I don't really know if my atrix is a 2, 4g, HD or what. Any help? Ive searched the mode number and it comes up as a atrix 2/4g and myself have never posted in the atrix forums because I don't know which one i have?
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



Just go to System Settings>About Phone> and see if what is says in the 'Model Number entry. That will tell me what you have. 



jRi0T68 said:


> You're good, Tobias. That's the list of people who haven't yet done an introduction.
> 
> I'm compiling the list for Apex so he can add them to the OP.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



If you would like, you can send me what you already have compiled, and I can update the OP tomorrow. I'm not going to work, since it's the public memorial for Keith, and it's going to be a really heavy day. So, I plan on spending some "me" time on the ol' PC and doing some writing. The updates could help break up the writing and help me stay occupied.

Again, thanks for taking this on -- you're a good man! :good:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just go to System Settings>About Phone> and see if what is says in the 'Model Number entry. That will tell me what you have.

Click to collapse



Lol I just pm'd him the exact same thing. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I just pm'd him the exact same thing.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Great minds, right? :silly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Great minds, right? :silly:

Click to collapse



Indeed. :thumbup:
He's one of us 




(Atrix2)

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Indeed. :thumbup:
> He's one of us
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Another Motoman in the House!


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 4, 2012)

Never get enough of this 
Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Guys, I think it's not too early to be thinking of nominations for Chapter Officer Elections. If you feel someone is worthy and dutifully 'electable', then start PM'in me. Yes, you can even nominate yourself, so long as you are a Member. Governing Body Members can nominate others in the Body, but not themselves. We should start thinking about this. There's only about three weeks until the first round of elections are to be held, and so the time should start now to begin your campaigns/nominations.

Fraternity Chapter Officers:


President
Vice President
Secretary
Marshal
Chaplain
Historian
Member Promotion Chairman
First Guard
Second Guard
Recruitment Chairman
Risk Management Chairman

The duties of each Officer is outlined in Article VII, Section 6 of the Fraternity Constitution, which is listed in the 3rd post of this thread.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex, Pm'ed you the links. Did you ever get that zip I sent you a link for downloaded?

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Apex, Pm'ed you the links. Did you ever get that zip I sent you a link for downloaded?
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Got 'em both, and I thank you for each!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Good. Hope you like Nynex, there's an unusual piano/keyboard presence in a couple of tracks.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Guys, I think it's not too early to be thinking of nominations for Chapter Officer Elections. If you feel someone is worthy and dutifully 'electable', then start PM'in me. Yes, you can even nominate yourself, so long as you are a Member. Governing Body Members can nominate others in the Body, but not themselves. We should start thinking about this. There's only about three weeks until the first round of elections are to be held, and so the time should start now to begin your campaigns/nominations.
> 
> Fraternity Chapter Officers:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would like to personally be the first to nominate jRi0T68 as Chi Delta Alpha's Historian. He makes a great fit for that position, and I see that he has the dedication and willingness to excel as an Officer of this position.


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good. Hope you like Nynex, there's an unusual piano/keyboard presence in a couple of tracks.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



I do like them, very much so! I'm always eager to learn about new music/bands/artists, so I welcomed the new tunes! Been listening to them during the day at work. Made it go by much nicer! Cheers!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you. I'd be honored.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I would like to personally be the first to nominate jRi0T68 as Chi Delta Alpha's Historian. He makes a great fit for that position, and I see that he has the dedication and willingness to excel as an Officer of this position.

Click to collapse



I'll second that :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll second that :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm now trying to determine the best locale for posting the nominees. I suppose in the OP, or maybe the 2nd post somewhere. Either way, once we have some candidates for the Officer positions, I will write them up and change the thread title so everyone will be aware. 

Any suggestions from anyone else?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Some brief synopsis of expected duties of each position might help.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Some brief synopsis of expected duties of each position might help.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Not sure how 'brief' this is, but what QF and I originally drafted was this:



> (a) President: The president shall preside at all meetings of an active chapter, perform all duties expected of the president of a parliamentary body and organization, and have the privilege of voting on all questions and all candidates for admission to membership in the chapter. In the event of a tie vote, if the president or acting president has voted, the motion shall be declared lost. The president shall oversee the general operation of the chapter and the performance of his fellow officers and shall serve as a representative of and spokesman for his chapter.
> (b) Vice President: The vice president shall officiate in the absence of the president with the same powers and privileges as the president. The vice president shall oversee the internal operations of the chapter, supervise all committees and committee chairmen, and assist the president in carrying out his duties and responsibilities.
> (c) Secretary: The secretary shall keep an accurate, complete and impartial record of the meetings and proceedings of the chapter, and shall have custody of these Bylaws, chapter Bylaws, meeting minutes, member records, and other records of the chapter, except for those pertaining to the treasurer or any other officer as specifically provided. He shall be responsible for submitting all required or appropriate forms to the Governing Body, in connection with the registration of New Members, requests for initiation, and the recording of new initiates. Except as otherwise provided, he shall process and respond to all correspondence from the Governing Body.
> (d) Marshal: The marshal shall be responsible for the education of New Members of the chapter. His responsibilities shall include development and conduct of the entire fraternal process, and shall continue until the New Members have been properly prepared for initiation. He shall assist the treasurer and the secretary in the collection of fees and the filing of forms required by subsections 4(c) and 4(e) in connection with the registration of New Members and the initiation of members. He shall at all times serve as an example for New Members and members to follow, and shall make certain that no hazing practices are allowed to take place in the educational program or otherwise, or tolerated under any circumstances. He shall make certain that every New Member is assigned an undergraduate member as a big brother or other mentor to assist him in learning about the Fraternity.
> ...

Click to collapse



*Note, there are no real "fees" or "dues" expected, and this needs to be struck from the constitution. It's all for fun, fellowship, and socializing. I will contact QF to have those lines removed ASAP.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Some brief synopsis of expected duties of each position might help.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Quoting above post from Apex 

The duties of each Officer is outlined in Article VII, Section 6 of the Fraternity Constitution, which is listed in the 3rd post of this thread.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Founding members can be officials?


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Founding members can be officials?

Click to collapse



Until we have enough members to sustain all the Officer Positions, perhaps. It's all up for discussion right now. However, while typing this, we will (by election time) have 20 Charter Members, after completing their pledge period. So, maybe that was just a statement of over-excitement, when I mentioned the Body holding office. Second thought, maybe not the best idea. Keep in mind, this House is still but a fledgling, and is still taking form...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Me feel left out .__. lol


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Morning everyone

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> SwiftKey ftw! And they are releasing Flow soon. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know, I want it

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 4, 2012)

No RC rank yet, guess I have to wait more.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> No RC rank yet, guess I have to wait more.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Try reminding him

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Big multi quote coming up.. 


tobiascuypers said:


> I am pledging now!!
> 
> Sent from my Muffin..

Click to collapse



Welcome Tobias, glad to see you here:thumbup:


Josepho1997 said:


> I know.  I was kidding. Notice the ?
> For future reference, whenever I use a , I'm usually not serious.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Orlynao.jpg?


veeman said:


> Omg!
> 
> Mojo Jojo from the Powerpuff girls. Don't hate. I used to watch cartoon network all the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here.. been watching CN from 1990's.. now, its gone totally off like said in previous pages..


Apex_Strider said:


> I can change it back, if you'd prefer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please do change it lol... Jessica was way more cool I say..


Josepho1997 said:


> How do you find the most popular threads?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Go to portal in xda website version.. see right side column to see that..

Our thread has been in top position from 3 days and counting... I think it will stay there for ever.. as we have 24/7 crew...



QuantumFoam said:


> Tl; Dr
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hi there QF..


Josepho1997 said:


> Here's my intro.
> 
> Hello
> My name is Joseph. I am 15. I live in Ohio, on a 400 acre farm. I joined XDA May 30. I first round XDA back in February looking for a way to root my kindle fire. Back then, I had no idea what rooting meant. I thought after I rooted, my kindle would become an "iPad" and run iOS. I rooted my kindle in early May, after a lot of problems. I joined to post a thread claiming my Kindle was bricked. Thanks to thepooch, I fixed it. Then I began helping out the community in the Kindle Fire Q&A. Then, after seeing veeman's boot animations in June, I made my own. Then in late June, I saw a theme called Rainbow Mods by Tobias. It inspired me to learn to theme. After that, I began editing apps and theming. Later, with the help of powerpoint45, I learned how to properly decompile apk's with apktool and learned xml. Later, using the Android Kitchen, I began learning about ROMS. How they work, what's inside them, ect. Then I was inspired by other members to learn app developing. I'm still learning now, but I've learner a lot. Outside of XDA, I have family. 3 brothers, 2 sisters. I also like to play soccer and run. I have decent grades(4.0) and I planning to go to college to study computer science. I also like to watch some TV, including shows like The Office, Psych, Modern Family, The Middle, ect. I also like Anime/Manga.(Naruto, Dragon Ball Z, Bleach). Another one of my hobby's is reading. My favorite subject in school is history. And that's it.
> ...

Click to collapse







Nice intro... 


@odie & devstaff... good morning bros...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Big multi quote coming up..
> 
> Welcome Tobias, glad to see you here:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Dafuq?

Click to collapse



Why dafuq lol?

I just woke up.. and read all the posts that came after I slept.. so replied some...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> No RC rank yet, guess I have to wait more.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I'll drop my rank and pass it to you


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @odie & devstaff... good morning bros...
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Good morning sir, thanks

Sent from my muffin


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Why dafuq lol?
> 
> I just woke up.. and read all the posts that came after I slept.. so replied some...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol mate, late mornings, eh? Even i woke up just 20 minutes back... to sadly see that XDA was down.. 

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

Mornin everyone who's here


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Lol mate, late mornings, eh? Even i woke up just 20 minutes back... to sadly see that XDA was down..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------
> 
> Mornin everyone who's here

Click to collapse



Yup.. woke up at 10:30 am.. and finished going through all my subscribed threads... which are around 400..

Then when I was about to start this thread... the xda went down for maintenance.. so after it came back finally caught up

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




-Grift- said:


> I'll drop my rank and pass it to you

Click to collapse



He already got approved... why don't you pass that to me instead 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> Good morning sir, thanks
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



So what's up? How us your site coming now? Last I heard you had to pay 19£ to use it... any alternative found?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Guys, I think it's not too early to be thinking of nominations for Chapter Officer Elections. If you feel someone is worthy and dutifully 'electable', then start PM'in me. Yes, you can even nominate yourself, so long as you are a Member. Governing Body Members can nominate others in the Body, but not themselves. We should start thinking about this. There's only about three weeks until the first round of elections are to be held, and so the time should start now to begin your campaigns/nominations.
> 
> Fraternity Chapter Officers:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, everyone.. as thread is dead... thought I will leave it here.. so more people can see this and respond..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol... eek is for last line?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... eek is for last line?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Dafuq did i just read?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 4, 2012)

Just woke up. Morning guys. I have a 10 minute english presentation about Winston Churchill today 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Dafuq did i just read?

Click to collapse









-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So what's up? How us your site coming now? Last I heard you had to pay 19£ to use it... any alternative found?

Click to collapse



I dont have any alternative founds atm, and I cant pay online because I dont have a credit card
Other than that, im good


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I dont have any alternative founds atm, and I cant pay online because I dont have a credit card
> Other than that, im good

Click to collapse



Go to sisdimensions.cu.cc and see bottom page for good free hosting site..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I know.  I was kidding. Notice the ?
> For future reference, whenever I use a , I'm usually not serious.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I sorta recall someone saying that he is not changing his avatar.... 


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, morning people. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Go to sisdimensions.cu.cc and see bottom page for good free hosting site..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I already have webhosting, and im gonna create a hosting company. The hosting company site is already up, and the only thing I need is a new domain, because .tk is not very professional. What do you think about the site? http://4cloud.tk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... eek is for last line?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse





King ACE said:


> Dafuq did i just read?

Click to collapse



...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I sorta recall someone saying that he is not changing his avatar....
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, morning people.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup you are absolutely right... only until that person found out that its only for 2 weeks.. and he argues that he has put his old avatar in a tiny form in new avatar... I don't know how that helps though if you can't see it 

And morning too... even though its noon here 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup you are absolutely right... only until that person found out that its only for 2 weeks.. and he argues that he has put his old avatar in a tiny form in new avatar... I don't know how that helps though if you can't see it
> 
> And morning too... even though its noon here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My watchful eye ain't going anywhere 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...

Click to collapse



I see you have lost your voice

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> My watchful eye ain't going anywhere
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But YOU, my friend, need to GTFO


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> But YOU, my friend, need to GTFO

Click to collapse



Why why why

We welcome all remember?

Y u no read op:banghead:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> My watchful eye ain't going anywhere
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Why why why
> 
> We welcome all remember?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He needs to change his avatar!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> He needs to change his avatar!

Click to collapse



Lol.   That is if he pledges / wants to pledge... he / anyone can come here to chat bro... its not mandatory to become muffin to post here...



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> But YOU, my friend, need to GTFO

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> Lol.   That is if he pledges / wants to pledge... he / anyone can come here to chat bro... its not mandatory to become muffin to post here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chill. He's joking.  
Isn't he? *makes a fist*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just woke up. Morning guys. I have a 10 minute english presentation about Winston Churchill today
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Winston Churchill... the man who spent the best years of his life preparing impromptu speeches.
Don't remember who said that, but it fits. 

So wassup?
Shout out to deadly, Josepho, Rohin, King, Infinity and everyone else... 

Just gave Surgery practs.... having lunch now.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 4, 2012)

I know how to make tinky fully alert :
All i have to do is tell someone "Check your pm"



Oh speaking of which.  Deadly, check pm



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Winston Churchill... the man who spent the best years of his life preparing impromptu speeches.
> Don't remember who said that, but it fits.
> 
> So wassup?
> ...

Click to collapse



I see your sig reduced in size.. 
@Deadly. : *facepalm*
@tinky : Jup..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 4, 2012)

Aw ####, my personal site is down and the host too. Everybody that uses -Swift- s host sits is down


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1535370
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All my subscribed threads had no updates... so I was just trolling him lol... bored here

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I know how to make tinky fully alert :
> All i have to do is tell someone "Check your pm"
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You never check your PMs..  Sent you 2 yesterday!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> View attachment 1535370
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man... you're welcome to lurk and post...
no need to pledge if you don't wanna.

We don't ask you to GTFO if your name isn't in the OP.
Remember that, people? Its in the charter.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> All my subscribed threads had no updates... so I was just trolling him lol... bored here
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Trolling ME? LOL mate, dream of that, is all you can do..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I know how to make tinky fully alert :
> All i have to do is tell someone "Check your pm"
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... I think you sent it to Deadly

My user name has a  "." In it.. Deadly.

I didn't get any pm..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I see your sig reduced in size..
> @Deadly. : *facepalm*
> @tinky : Jup..

Click to collapse





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... I think you sent it to Deadly
> 
> My user name has a  "." In it.. Deadly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you completely missed the second line in his post...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I see your sig reduced in size..
> @Deadly. : *facepalm*
> @tinky : Jup..

Click to collapse



Ya... cleaned it up yesterday...
It was a huge waste of space, IMO.
So I streamlined it. 
U like? or no?
Adding the frat emblem today if I get time to get to my PC...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Trolling ME? LOL mate, dream of that, is all you can do..

Click to collapse



@Krushna... sign looking good..:thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ya... cleaned it up yesterday...
> It was a huge waste of space, IMO.
> So I streamlined it.
> U like? or no?
> Adding the frat emblem today if I get time to get to my PC...

Click to collapse



I like!


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> I like!

Click to collapse



Lewis....Gtfo..NAO...scumbag lewis! 

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> Ya... cleaned it up yesterday...
> It was a huge waste of space, IMO.
> So I streamlined it.
> U like? or no?
> Adding the frat emblem today if I get time to get to my PC...

Click to collapse



Much better IMO :thumbup:


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Lewis....Gtfo..NAO...scumbag lewis!

Click to collapse



Dafuq?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 4, 2012)

Gah, winter is not good, its snowing here again


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Lewis....Gtfo..NAO...scumbag lewis!
> ...

Click to collapse



View attachment 1535451
View attachment 1535453

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hey man... you're welcome to lurk and post...
> no need to pledge if you don't wanna.
> 
> We don't ask you to GTFO if your name isn't in the OP.
> Remember that, people? Its in the charter.

Click to collapse



I know  Thank you. 

You lot couldn't get rid of me if you wanted. I'm THAT persistent 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I know  Thank you.
> 
> You lot couldn't get rid of me if you wanted. I'm THAT persistent
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



Orlynao.PNG?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I know  Thank you.
> 
> You lot couldn't get rid of me if you wanted. I'm THAT persistent
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Orlynao.PNG?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



You can try.  
I'm patient, don't get angry, flaming doesn't work and I end up making you feel bad about the things you say. Tested 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


>

Click to collapse



Thanks for the pic... it will come handy I'm sure...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Winston Churchill... the man who spent the best years of his life preparing impromptu speeches.
> Don't remember who said that, but it fits.
> 
> So wassup?
> ...

Click to collapse



Best thing is, that he had terrible grade @school' and he still became prime minister  

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You can try.
> I'm patient, don't get angry, flaming doesn't work and I end up making you feel bad about the things you say. Tested
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



Alrighty then

I don't wanna get upset.. you win:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You can try.
> I'm patient, don't get angry, flaming doesn't work and I end up making you feel bad about the things you say. Tested
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 4, 2012)

What do you members think about snow? I dislike snow alot.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Best thing is, that he had terrible grade @school' and he still became prime minister
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you think grades matter for politics... I say you must visit India man!! Most of them haven't finished 8th grade or so..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> What do you members think about snow? I dislike snow alot.

Click to collapse



Love snow. But only when it's cold enough for it to stay "dry". 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> If you think grades matter for politics... I say you must visit India man!! Most of them haven't finished 8th grade or so..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



+1 thanks.
And even those who did, are still dumb****s...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> What do you members think about snow? I dislike snow alot.

Click to collapse



We won't get snow in south India... I would love to have it snow here ... because I never get a chance to play with snow...

I know it sucks when it snows a lot and hell to drive .. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Winston Churchill... the man who spent the best years of his life preparing impromptu speeches.
> Don't remember who said that, but it fits.
> 
> So wassup?
> ...

Click to collapse



Best thing is, that he had terrible grade @school' and he still became prime minister  

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> +1 thanks.
> And even those who did, are still dumb****s...

Click to collapse



Well those who did.. are the ones who have crafted the certificates... only people who have actually done a degree is around 2-4 in that 10000's of politicians...:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Best thing is, that he had terrible grade @school' and he still became prime minister
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bro.. I think you must read this...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35001058:eek::eek: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Politics talk is not allowed on XDA... 
If it was I would have said that most of the politicians are greedy asses that only worry about how they look for the term in the office and don't do anything for the long term (which would probably need some drastic measures that would leave a lot of people upset so they wouldn't be reelected). But politics is not allowed on XDA, so I'm not saying anything..... 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> *Politics talk is not allowed on XDA... *
> If it was I would have said that most of the politicians are greedy asses that only worry about how they look for the term in the office and don't do anything for the long term (which would probably need some drastic measures that would leave a lot of people upset so they wouldn't be reelected). *But politics is not allowed on XDA, so I'm not saying anything..... *
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



DAFUQ?

OK lets talk about something else ... like right from NAO!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Good morning all you muffins, sick and poorly muffins, and muffin masters

"Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> DAFUQ?
> 
> OK lets talk about something else ... like right from NAO!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Another noob that hasn't read the rules.... 
(I haven't read them either ) 







jugg1es said:


> Good morning all you muffins, sick and poorly muffins, and muffin masters
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Morning jug. 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Bro.. I think you must read this...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35001058:eek::eek:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



XDA f*cked itself up, so i was not sure wether the reply was posted or not 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning all you muffins, sick and poorly muffins, and muffin masters
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



I always love your greeting post...
In brotherly way of course...

Anyway good morning to you too...

@tinky.. its hard to type your name with auto correct on man 
I did read the rules... but its too long to remember always lol..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> XDA f*cked itself up, so i was not sure wether the reply was posted or not
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just posted it for our safety

If you think it still didn't get posted & ..........

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I already have webhosting, and im gonna create a hosting company. The hosting company site is already up, and the only thing I need is a new domain, because .tk is not very professional. What do you think about the site? http://4cloud.tk

Click to collapse



It looks nice.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> It looks nice.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



+1

But, 99.9% up time ain't =100% I say..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I always love your greeting post...
> In brotherly way of course...
> 
> Anyway good morning to you too...
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, I know. 
End up typing stinky 

Talking of which, time for a nick change! 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol, I know.
> End up typing stinky
> 
> Talking of which, time for a nick change!
> ...

Click to collapse



End up writing the truth, eh?


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> End up writing the truth, eh?

Click to collapse



Yup, I only shower once in 3 weeks. They say showering too often is not good for your skin as you wish off natural body oil. 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> +1
> 
> But, 99.9% up time ain't =100% I say..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not 200% up time? 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Slimmed down my signature even further.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yup, I only shower once in 3 weeks. They say showering too often is not good for your skin as you wish off natural body oil.
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



Mind=blown...

Too much info

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Talking of which, time for a nick change!
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011245 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yup, I only shower once in 3 weeks. They say showering too often is not good for your skin as you wish off natural body oil.
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



TMI dude, TMI....


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Mind=blown...
> 
> Too much info
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha, mind... If you came near me your smell receptors would have burned. 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why not 200% up time?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Because its impossibru..







LewisGauss said:


> Slimmed down my signature even further.

Click to collapse



Nice...trim it as much as you can.. its always good to have small sign.. even though mine is an avg one..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Ha, mind... If you came near me your smell receptors would have burned.
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



Thank god there is a sea in between us...!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Best thing is, that he had terrible grade @school' and he still became prime minister
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He missed being Duke of Wellington (or was it Marlboro?) by a few seconds.
His twin brother was born a few seconds before him.

The man was an aristocrat...
Grades don't matter for such people...

However, he was a really inspirational speaker and author... I read his history of WW2... and it was interesting as heck...
Much more interesting than most fiction, IMO.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> He missed being Duke of Wellington (or was it Marlboro?) by a few seconds.
> His twin brother was born a few seconds before him.
> 
> The man was an aristocrat...
> ...

Click to collapse



Was it a book? 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> +1 thanks.
> And even those who did, are still dumb****s...

Click to collapse



Ahhh... I wouldn't say Lalu Yadav is dumb...
Most people would, for lack of perception.
BTW he has an MA... bonafide, gave an exam and all, not Honorary 

Anyway, most venture capitalists, entrepreneurs and business gurus don't have management degrees.
Some of the best doctors I've heard of only have an MBBS (undergrad medical degree)

And politics is improving... most candidates have more education these days...
That doesn't mean the corrupt ones are decreasing.
In fact, the more educated you are, the better you manipulate the system.
Just look at A Raja, Dayanidhi Maran, Salman Khurshied, George Fernandes and even Robert Vadra.


---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Was it a book?
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Second_World_War_(book_series)

I read the WW2 (1939 to 1945) part.
Great read.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Because its impossibru..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everything's possible 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning all you muffins, sick and poorly muffins, and muffin masters
> 
> "Some things Man was never meant to know. For everything else, there's Google."

Click to collapse



Morning, juggy 

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I always love your greeting post...
> In brotherly way of course...
> 
> Anyway good morning to you too...
> ...

Click to collapse



This is OT.
Everything is allowed, as long as it's not abusive or racist or NSFW.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Morning krush, and politics and religion are not discussed on xda, to many conflicting points of view and always causes arguments.

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Morning, juggy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong. Rules apply forum wide. 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning krush, and politics and religion are not discussed on xda, to many conflicting points of view and always causes arguments.
> 
> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse



Ah.... ok... thanks....

True anyway.... If people can fight about batteries, then they sure can fight about religion. 

Edited sig again.... how's it now ppl?
One thing i can't figure out is how to make the sigpic a link to Apex's OP....
Any help?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ah.... ok... thanks....
> 
> True anyway.... If people can fight about batteries, then they sure can fight about religion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if people are stupid enough to fight over batteries then let them go at it. Religion and politics definatly don't mix with tech

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ah.... ok... thanks....
> 
> True anyway.... If people can fight about batteries, then they sure can fight about religion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just add a [url..] tag around it..

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

Anyone read Hitler's autobiography btw? It's pretty good..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ah.... ok... thanks....
> 
> True anyway.... If people can fight about batteries, then they sure can fight about religion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[---URL =" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34234572"][---IMG]INSERT_SIGPIC_URL_HERE[/ IMG][/ URL]

Remove the spaces and the --- and replace the INSERT_SIGPIX_URL_HERE with picture url

Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> just add a [url..] tag around it..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------
> 
> Anyone read Hitler's autobiography btw? It's pretty good..

Click to collapse



Nelson Mandelas was better

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nelson Mandelas was better
> 
> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse



Goes without saying. Mandela is the good-guy person, Hitler is the mass-murderer-dictator-a*shole person..


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nelson Mandelas was better
> 
> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse



All of them are quite extraordinary people, no matter what they've done. 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> just add a [url..] tag around it..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------
> 
> Anyone read Hitler's autobiography btw? It's pretty good..

Click to collapse



I tried, but Mein Kampf was too delusional, IMO...
He was all about the sacrifices the great Nazi martyrs made in the war against the Kaiser and all that crap.

Too sanctimonious. But I was in 10th grade at the time.
Might give it another shot if I ever get free from medicine.
I don't get to read all the articles in my Pocket account, let alone fiction or anything else. 

Thanks for the sig advice, BTW, guys. :good:


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Love good science fiction. It's massively underrated. People think it's only fiction, but very often writers look into the current social problems and transfer the into the fiction. :thumbup:

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## _Variable (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm gettin addicted to wattpad..


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> [---URL =" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34234572"][---IMG]INSERT_SIGPIC_URL_HERE[/ IMG][/ URL]
> 
> Remove the spaces and the --- and replace the INSERT_SIGPIX_URL_HERE with picture url
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Damn. I remember now. It's basic HTML. Learned this in school. *banghead*

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Love good science fiction. It's massively underrated. People think it's only fiction, but very often writers look into the current social problems and transfer the into the fiction. :thumbup:
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



Heinlein and Asimov.
GODS. 

I also love the Star Wars books.

Don't quite get William Gibson and the cyberpunk scene, though... never been able to read it thoroughly either.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> All of them are quite extraordinary people, no matter what they've done.
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



I agree, I want commenting on the person's status, I just really thought Mandela book was better, more inspirational.

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I'm gettin addicted to wattpad..

Click to collapse



Last time I tried it was 3 years ago on a Nokia....

How is it now?
Any exceptional content?

They recently raised a few million dollars in seed funding, I heard... so it must have improved...


----------



## _Variable (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Last time I tried it was 3 years ago on a Nokia....
> 
> How is it now?
> Any exceptional content?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep theres a better selection of books and users can submit their own books.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I tried, but Mein Kampf was too delusional, IMO...
> He was all about the sacrifices the great Nazi martyrs made in the war against the Kaiser and all that crap.
> 
> Too sanctimonious. But I was in 10th grade at the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



I read it in 10th grade...


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Damn. I remember now. It's basic HTML. Learned this in school. *banghead*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't beat Asimov. 3 laws of robotics  
I robot is epic. And Academy 

H. Harrison is my favourite "easy reading" writer. E. Burrows is another brilliant author, although his views were heavily influenced by the time he lived in. 
But best sci-fi authors are Russians imho. They are simply amazing. Look up brothers Strugacky. They dig well deep into society. 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Can't beat Asimov. 3 laws of robotics
> I robot is epic. And Academy
> 
> H. Harrison is my favourite "easy reading" writer. E. Burrows is another brilliant author, although his views were heavily influenced by the time he lived in.
> ...

Click to collapse



Love all these, will look into the Strugacky suggestion:thumbup:

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Good morning all.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse



From now on..I will copy all your sigs and use them


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Can't beat Asimov. 3 laws of robotics
> I robot is epic. And Academy
> 
> H. Harrison is my favourite "easy reading" writer. E. Burrows is another brilliant author, although his views were heavily influenced by the time he lived in.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh... I might... but as I said, medical books are too demanding to handle anything else...

@OptimusLove.... Nice 
But you should read the old books too...
You're 11, right...
Lemme think...
Enid Blyton books (she's cliche, but worth reading at your age)
The Hobbit (NOT The Lord of the Rings... save that for later)
Hercule Poirot
Sherlock Holmes
Artemis Fowl (anything by Eoin Colfer, IMO)
Harry Potter (obviously) (if you like HP, visit fanfiction.net) (if you want ffnet recs, ask)
Alice in Wonderland
Dr Seuss (That man is brilliant. At any age.)
Roald Dahl (another legend)

And others...
These are all great authors.
Get an eInk reader... Kindle or Nook or Kobo or whatever... ebooks are a cheap alternative to expensive books, especially for those of us outside the US... and some in the US too...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ahh... I might... but as I said, medical books are too demanding to handle anything else...
> 
> @OptimusLove.... Nice
> But you should read the old books too...
> ...

Click to collapse



I've read almost all of those books/series.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Tldr...Anything I missed in the last 20 pages?

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Afternoon


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> From now on..I will copy all your sigs and use them

Click to collapse



If you want, but people will know where they came from. 

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Can't beat Asimov. 3 laws of robotics
> I robot is epic. And Academy
> 
> H. Harrison is my favourite "easy reading" writer. E. Burrows is another brilliant author, although his views were heavily influenced by the time he lived in.
> ...

Click to collapse



The 3 Laws might get incorporated into future UAVs and sentinel robots...
WSJ Blog post about this.

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> I've read almost all of those books/series.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Nice.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Everything's permitted
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



FTFY

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> If you want, but people will know where they came from.
> 
> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Big multi quote coming up..
> 
> Welcome Tobias, glad to see you here:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think Jessica was better too.

Ok. I found the popular threads. But we're second on the list...

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Morning, juggy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nsfw means?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Tldr...Anything I missed in the last 20 pages?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's 6:38AM here. Still pitch black outside. I like it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> It's 6:38AM here. Still pitch baldness outside. I like it.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Pitch baldness outside? ROFLMAO..I like it too


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> The 3 Laws might get incorporated into future UAVs and sentinel robots...
> WSJ Blog post about this.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, good read. It will not happen though. Most of the tech comes from military, and in military killing is one of the objectives. So, if jeopardised, bot can be programmed to "remove" the threat. Anything that ends up being available to public, might have them though. 

Harry Potter are very good books. I loved how they "grow" with Harry, get more serious and a lot darker. 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Pitch baldness outside? ROFLMAO..I like it too

Click to collapse



Stupid autocorrect. 
*black*

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> How?

Click to collapse



What, you don't think people will notice you using my cast off sigs......

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What, you don't think people will notice you using my cast off sigs......
> 
> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse



Haven't you used that sig before? I've seen it before somewhere...

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawsome, booooooooooo
Booooooooooo
Boooiooooooooooooo
Booooooooooooo

Make your own sig 

Booooooooooooo

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Stupid autocorrect.
> *black*
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



This has been your problem all day now a days... I say switch it off lol...

Anyway mornfterning every..

Gotta have snacks now.. will be back with some good books to share...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Stupid autocorrect.
> *black*
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I dont believe in you 






jugg1es said:


> What, you don't think people will notice you using my cast off sigs......
> 
> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse





No..coz not everyone know you





tinky1 said:


> Prawsome, booooooooooo
> Booooooooooo
> Boooiooooooooooooo
> Booooooooooooo
> ...

Click to collapse



Counterbooo
Counterboooooo


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I dont believe in you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My booo is bigger, longer and stronger. And has community support. 

Now that came out all wrong..... :banghead:

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I dont believe in you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What, you think I only post here and in my device forum.tut tut.....

Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> This has been your problem all day now a days... I say switch it off lol...
> 
> Anyway mornfterning every..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant turn it off. The stupid keyboard wont allow me. 
Edit: Whoa! I just found the option to turn it off! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What, you think I only post here and in my device forum.tut tut.....
> 
> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse



Don't argue with him. 

Seewhatididthere 

Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Haven't you used that sig before? I've seen it before somewhere...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Time to change if you've seen it before

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Haven't you used that sig before? I've seen it before somewhere...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Its a famous saying... in many movies too...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



^^^I like this one.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thanks, good read. It will not happen though. Most of the tech comes from military, and in military killing is one of the objectives. So, if jeopardised, bot can be programmed to "remove" the threat. Anything that ends up being available to public, might have them though.
> 
> Harry Potter are very good books. I loved how they "grow" with Harry, get more serious and a lot darker.
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



Ya that's true... but it's fun to read anyway...
I didn't know that South Korea was using CIWS like robots on the DMZ...
so that was one new thing that article taught me... 

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Nsfw means?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Not Safe For Work...
ie explicit text, nudity and porn.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its a famous saying... in many movies too...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Most of mine are famous quotes, over the weeks I've quoted all sorts of people.

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What, you think I only post here and in my device forum.tut tut.....
> 
> Do not argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience.

Click to collapse



You are certainly not there in my FB friend list  






tinky1 said:


> My booo is bigger, longer and stronger. And has community support.
> 
> Now that came out all wrong..... :banghead:
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



No it isn't.Mine was louder, your ears are weaker, that's the reason you didn't realise it


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are certainly not there in my FB friend list
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You missed the point there.... 

"Knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit, but Wisdom is knowing not to put it in a fruit salad."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are certainly not there in my FB friend list
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You missed the point there....
> 
> "Knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit, but Wisdom is knowing not to put it in a fruit salad."

Click to collapse



Always avoided that one, it's really good but too well known

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> My booo is bigger, longer and stronger. And has community support.
> 
> Now that came out all wrong..... :banghead:
> 
> Pinky and the Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain.........

Click to collapse



LOL, wut?

Community support?
A bit of advice


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Imitation it's the highest form of flattery

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You missed the point there....
> 
> "Knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit, but Wisdom is knowing not to put it in a fruit salad."

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


>

Click to collapse





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Always avoided that one, it's really good but too well known
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



I got a better one now 

" I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters.
- Frank Lloyd Wright "


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I got a better one now
> 
> " I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters.
> - Frank Lloyd Wright "

Click to collapse



nice

Just remember, a diamond is a piece of coal that stuck to the job.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



No its not

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I got a better one now
> 
> " I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters.
> - Frank Lloyd Wright "

Click to collapse



Great 

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

I killed the thread


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No its not
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Serves you right for wanting all my sigs

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Serves you right for wanting all my sigs
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



Who said I felt guilty?  I should be awarded for managing to kill this thread for 15mins


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Dead thread is thread.

Click to collapse



Lets revive it


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lets revive it

Click to collapse



I'm sleepy.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I'm sleepy.

Click to collapse



My PC not working.. no display coming... removed cables and inserted back... cleaned graphics card and inserted back... did all I can think of... but no display still:banghead:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> My PC not working.. no display coming... removed cables and inserted back... cleaned graphics card and inserted back... did all I can think of... but no display still:banghead:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Maybe one of the cables are broken?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> My PC not working.. no display coming... removed cables and inserted back... cleaned graphics card and inserted back... did all I can think of... but no display still:banghead:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Tried plugging it in and pressing the on button?

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Maybe one of the cables are broken?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



No... I'm waiting for my friend to get up... so that I can go and check cables with his PC.. but I wanted to use my PC nao... :crying:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Tried plugging it in and pressing the on button?
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



I'm a PC troubleshooting expert

I have solved many friends PC / laptop problems... almost every friend of mine calls me to ask things...
So I know how to do that...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> My PC not working.. no display coming... removed cables and inserted back... cleaned graphics card and inserted back... did all I can think of... but no display still:banghead:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



CPU runs?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> CPU runs?

Click to collapse



Its booting... and even os is getting loaded... I can tell due to hard disk usage light patterns... its just display off.. the monitor power button light blinks for a sec and acts like when PC is not on...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Just a curious question... do you still have 2 nexus 4 or did you gave 1??
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I want a nexus 4

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I want a nexus 4
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



So??? Everyone wants one...:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## veeman (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I want a nexus 4
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



I want it more!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I want a nexus 4
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Battery life sucks on it. BIG TIME. Otherwise I'm quite happy with it. If battery doesn't improve with updates or custom kernels I'm switching to note 2. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## _Variable (Dec 4, 2012)

To the broken display guy: Buy a new monitor.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> To the broken display guy: Buy a new monitor.

Click to collapse



Lol... you can call me deadly.. I didn't forbid you

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its booting... and even os is getting loaded... I can tell due to hard disk usage light patterns... its just display off.. the monitor power button light blinks for a sec and acts like when PC is not on...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Graphics card in right? Was having the same problem, pushing it down a bit fixed it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Graphics card in right? Was having the same problem, pushing it down a bit fixed it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya.. did that.. then removed it completely cleaned it then inserted again.. still no luck..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So??? Everyone wants one...:sly:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Not everyone. I want an HTC J Butterfly.

Or is it Butterfry?  (lame old Japanese stereotype )


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Not everyone. I want an HTC J Butterfly.
> 
> Or is it Butterfry?  (lame old Japanese stereotype )

Click to collapse



If someone is giving nexus 4 to you... you dont want one huh?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Not everyone. I want an HTC J Butterfly.
> 
> Or is it Butterfry?  (lame old Japanese stereotype )

Click to collapse



What about the Droid DNA?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> If someone is giving it to you... you dont want one huh?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



So you are going to accept w/e crap it is if its free?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I want a nexus 4
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse




Deadly. said:


> So??? Everyone wants one...:sly:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I ordered one 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So you are going to accept w/e crap it is if its free?

Click to collapse



We were talking about nexus 4..

Oh wait I forgot your dirty mind before writing that post

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Argh. I'm here to discuss about the Nexus 4. Machine Gun is ready. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Argh. I'm here to discuss about the Nexus 4. Machine Gun is ready.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



I have ammo for you... go for it bro..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I have ammo for you... go for it bro..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Thanks. Back me up. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What about the Droid DNA?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



No microsd 

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> What about the Droid DNA?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



No microsd 

Memory and battery problems are also why I don't like the N4.
Those and LG. Can't forget LG. 
(They suck at service in India. HTC is much better)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

HTC development is different and difficult than Samsung LG.. I'm accustomed to Samsung... so I won't go to HTC..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> No microsd
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm okay with 16GB. It's enough as long as you don't store those craps in your phone. 
Battery life isn't a serious problem to me. I've got a portable charger. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I'm okay with 16GB. It's enough as long as you don't store those craps in your phone.
> Battery life isn't a serious problem to me. I've got a portable charger.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> ...

Click to collapse



I need 64 gb 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I'm okay with 16GB. It's enough as long as you don't store those craps in your phone.
> Battery life isn't a serious problem to me. I've got a portable charger.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean the crap which was not backed up and should be backed up in multiple places?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You mean the crap which was not backed up and should be backed up in multiple places?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



32 gb isn't enough 

I have A LOT of movies I put on my devices 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> 32 gb isn't enough
> 
> I have A LOT of movies I put on my devices
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Then use USB disks with TB..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

Guys need some advice:
Got a new kernel with lots of CPU schedulers and IO schedulers...
Want good performance, and OK battery....

thinking of SavagedZen or BrazilianWax.
What'd u suggest? (My phones CPU is OMAP 3630- single core, 4 freqs- 1250/850/500/300 MHz)

And the default IO is SIO. Heard BFQ is nice...
any recs?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> 32 gb isn't enough
> 
> I have A LOT of movies I put on my devices
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Music, ebooks and pics in my case... 
But yeah, I need 64 GB... I'm using 28 GB of 32. And that's after a lot of cleanups.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Guys need some advice:
> Got a new kernel with lots of CPU schedulers and IO schedulers...
> Want good performance, and OK battery....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its hard to say without looking source files... because you can literally change any governor or io files to your liking... I can make "user space," governor to appear as any other governor.. what I mean is kernel dev usually modifies the actual files.. so according to that modification efficiency matters... it may be better or worse...

Also more schedulers means more space used in memory all the time unless they are made as modules...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pic fail

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its hard to say without looking source files... because you can literally change any governor or io files to your liking... I can make "user space," governor to appear as any other governor.. what I mean is kernel dev usually modifies the actual files.. so according to that modification efficiency matters... it may be better or worse...
> 
> Also more schedulers means more space used in memory all the time unless they are made as modules...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't a scheduler always loaded as a module?

OK.... SIO or BFQ?


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

I still have 6GB of free memory on my 8GB microSD. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Guys need some advice:
> Got a new kernel with lots of CPU schedulers and IO schedulers...
> Want good performance, and OK battery....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just do snartassv2 or interactive x 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its hard to say without looking source files... because you can literally change any governor or io files to your liking... I can make "user space," governor to appear as any other governor.. what I mean is kernel dev usually modifies the actual files.. so according to that modification efficiency matters... it may be better or worse...
> 
> Also more schedulers means more space used in memory all the time unless they are made as modules...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Dec 4, 2012)

mornafterening guys. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I still have 6GB of free memory on my 8GB microSD.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



I have 4 gb free in 7 gb.. 1 gb for apps second partition...

@krushna .. not necessarily.. but most of the time they are modules...

You better check my guide... I have useful links to what you are searching...

See this 11 th post in my guide.. link here.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33706771 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

Also, need a cpu freq monitor...
cpuspy isn't working on our phones coz the kernel is sideloaded via 2nd-boot (locked bootloader) (damn moto)

Tried perfmon from chainfire... it takes up a lot of screen space on a small screen.
also no option to display single thread... it always shows cpu1 & cpu2. I have no cpu2.

also, systemtuner is bloated and too much for just monitoring the cpu freq, imo.

any suggestions?
a status bar or perfmon-like cpu monitor...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been trying really hard to keep my memory card down to just under 16 gb, just can't do it. I have a feeling that a big part of it is all the uccw files stored. Upgrade in 7 days so I think it's going to be something with a sd card slot

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Still fail.... it has null in the link.. sure you are pasting proper link?

@cas .. hello there..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Still fail.... it has null in the link.. sure you are pasting proper link?
> 
> @cas .. hello there..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://www.imgur.com/null.null

Is that deliberate? 
Troll alert.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Also, need a cpu freq monitor...
> cpuspy isn't working on our phones coz the kernel is sideloaded via 2nd-boot (locked bootloader) (damn moto)
> 
> Tried perfmon from chainfire... it takes up a lot of screen space on a small screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Setcpu or nofrillcpu or ... many are there...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> mornafterening guys.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



evenmornight, cas!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Setcpu or nofrillcpu or ... many are there...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I use Rom manager where I can.

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> http://www.imgur.com/null.null
> 
> Is that deliberate?
> Troll alert.

Click to collapse








FIXED IT

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Setcpu or nofrillcpu or ... many are there...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



hmm... go back to setcpu...
*facepalm*
so obvious now.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I use Rom manager where I can.
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



It monitors CPU? O_O

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> FIXED IT
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice!
I saw this a few days back...
Source?
Reddit, Gli or someplace else?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> FIXED IT
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



They say 3rd time is a charm...

No wonder I guess

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

System Tuner has sweet widgets. I use it as ng with BMW. 
I use simple text one to monitor things I need to know about, but it has some graphic ones as well. 
"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Nice!
> I saw this a few days back...
> Source?
> Reddit, Gli or someplace else?

Click to collapse



Google Images 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> System Tuner has sweet widgets. I use it as ng with BMW. View attachment 1535956
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



3c fan huh?

Tried android system tuner pro?
Its a mix of all his previous app

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> 3c fan huh?
> 
> Tried android system tuner pro?
> Its a mix of all his previous app
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn. I just paid for BMW pro. You are saying I should have gone for ST pro? 
Not a fan, just find them very reliable with customisation that I like. 
Edit. Found it. Called Android Tuner. Price is a bit steep though. £6.99. I'd pay £4 for it. I'd use it a lot, but for very few tasks, so i don't need full functionality. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 4, 2012)

Woho, Im a recognized contributor now


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Woho, Im a recognized contributor now

Click to collapse



Congrats. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Just do snartassv2 or interactive x
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Thanks 
Now on SavagedZen... will try out InteractiveX soon...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Woho, Im a recognized contributor now

Click to collapse



Damn you  lol congrats

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Damn. I just paid for BMW pro. You are saying I should have gone for ST pro?
> Not a fan, just find them very reliable with customisation that I like.
> Edit. Found it. Called Android Tuner. Price is a bit steep though. £6.99. I'd pay £4 for it. I'd use it a lot, but for very few tasks, so i don't need full functionality.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



I was JK about the fan part..

Go to his thread and he will refund you for his other apps if you wanna buy Android system tuner pro...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Woho, Im a recognized contributor now

Click to collapse



Congrats


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Woho, Im a recognized contributor now

Click to collapse



Congrats bro... where is the treat? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I was JK about the fan part..
> 
> Go to his thread and he will refund you for his other apps if you wanna buy Android system tuner pro...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you know that? 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Because I follow that thread... and I read every single post of my subscribed threads which are around 400.. so you can call me read maniac..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> It monitors CPU? O_O
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I really need sleep. I meant to say perfmon, can't believe I feel this tired and I've got to go to work in about an hour

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 4, 2012)

Repo syncing takes up all my bandwidth -.-

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Because I follow that thread... and I read every single post of my subscribed threads which are around 400.. so you can call me read maniac..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Sure you do 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32157950

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=32117531

2 Posts from 3c that he will refund.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> Sure you do
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Y thank you

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Sure you do
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



I read every post in my subscribed threads, why is it so hard to believe people do?

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I read every post in my subscribed threads, why is it so hard to believe people do?
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



They just think everyone is at their level jugg1es... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

I guess tinky won't be posting here anytime soon...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> They just think everyone is at their level jugg1es...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



i honestly try to. not doing a good job tbh. i usually make it a point to read any posts by the op, though, and ignore  the...err...spammers.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> They just think everyone is at their level jugg1es...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



What makes you think so? I also read most of the posts in the threads I'm subscribed to, so watch what you say 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i honestly try to. not doing a good job tbh. i usually make it a point to read any posts by the op, though, and ignore  the...err...spammers.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



So I guess we are spammers in this thread according to your train of thought..




        JK.. I know its hard to follow a thread if it already has too many pages.. but I don't wanna embarrass myself asking a question which might have been answered and which may not appear in my search patterns I tried.. so I go through every threads posts when I'm free..
    


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So I guess we are spammers in this thread according to your train of thought..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coward. I dare you to go to nastiest Dev thread and ask a question that's been answered a page ago. I dare you. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

I logged in and suddenly Im an RC  wtf...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> What makes you think so? I also read most of the posts in the threads I'm subscribed to, so watch what you say
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



I already thanked you there the minute you replied.. to show my presense there... I know I know... I abused thanks button for first time.. I admit it.. .

But u need more time to read that thread.. not skip read I mean..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> I logged in and suddenly Im an RC  wtf...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow.. Congrats... I didn't see you posting in the thread to become RC thread... so I didn't know you applied...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I already thanked you there the minute you replied.. to show my presense there... I know I know... I abused thanks button for first time.. I admit it.. .
> 
> But u need more time to read that thread.. not skip read I mean..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not reading the full thread, thanks. I will keep an eye on it from now on. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Coward. I dare you to go to nastiest Dev thread and ask a question that's been answered a page ago. I dare you.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



You can call whatever you want... I double dare you... I don't mind at all..

But I ain't a noib to ask question without searching or reading... if you see my created threads you will know how I do things...

Only thread I created for personal problem was because there wasn't a problem similar as mine anywhere on xda site.. 

So you can't provoke me... but you can always try..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You can call whatever you want... I double dare you... I don't mind at all..
> 
> But I ain't a noib to ask question without searching or reading... if you see my created threads you will know how I do things...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried and failed. I admit to my fails, no shame in that  

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So I guess we are spammers in this thread according to your train of thought..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spam on!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

And btb... I rant in dev threads if people do such things and show them the answer too

So you can't expect me to do that lol ..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> Spam on!!!

Click to collapse



Not a spam.. how about upholding the frat house name with some cool chick pics?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not a spam.. how about upholding the frat house name with some cool chick pics?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1536024

Click to collapse



I was expecting this from tinky...

You being a governing body member.. should feel bad.. I mean really bad..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I was expecting this from tinky...
> 
> You being a governing body member.. should feel bad.. I mean really bad..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now i feel bad...Really bad


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> And btb... I rant in dev threads if people do such things and show them the answer too
> 
> So you can't expect me to do that lol ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. 


"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Btw just don't overdo it guys..Last time it went on for 200 pages -.-


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ok.
> View attachment 1536028
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



You my friend... has some serious issues!!

Please go to nearest doctor and have a thorough checkup:thumbup:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You my friend... has some serious issues!!
> 
> Please go to nearest doctor and have a thorough checkup:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No...he's just gay


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Btw just don't overdo it guys..Last time it went on for 200 pages -.-

Click to collapse



What do you mean temp boss?

Pics or maps?
Because we are not mapsing now..

@tinky.... 3c replied to you.. bye.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> No...he's just gay

Click to collapse



Well, even if he is one, which I don't think he is...

He can't make out the difference between chick and a dude...

That's a serious problem lol...
That's why I said so

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What do you mean temp boss?
> 
> Pics or maps?
> Because we are not mapsing now..
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a chickodude! 


"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That's a chickodude!
> 
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



See,more proof... I told you ...!

You must see a doctor man.. asap

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Good mornevening gents (and young lady). Also, congrats to Double Stuff and RohinZaraki, nice going guys! Lastly, I just read 20+ pages to get caught up, so the point stands that several actually read previous pages if it's something important to them. Not everyone comes in with a two or three sentence post without being up to speed. That's like a child wandering in to the middle of a movie, wanting to know what's going on. Anyhow, rough morning already. Today's gonna suck mountains of suckage... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What do you mean temp boss?
> 
> Pics or maps?
> Because we are not mapsing now..
> ...

Click to collapse



Both..
Oh well, Apex is the boss, me no boss, me only step-in boss


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> See,more proof... I told you ...!
> 
> You must see a doctor man.. asap
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But, but, but.... 
I thought you guys like em like that. I was doing it for you! 






Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening gents (and young lady). Also, congrats to Double Stuff and RohinZaraki, nice going guys! Lastly, I just read 20+ pages to get caught up, so the point stands that several actually read previous pages if it's something important to them. Not everyone comes in with a two or three sentence post without being up to speed. That's like a child wandering in to the middle of a movie, wanting to know what's going on. Anyhow, rough morning already. Today's gonna suck mountains of suckage...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Nah, ignore, just blabber. 



Btw, please vote. Link in the OP.  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1074944

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Good morning boss..  I knew you read all posts too..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> But, but, but....
> I thought you guys like em like that. I was doing it for you!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No we don't
Pawnneddd


Ohai boss


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Wow.. Congrats... I didn't see you posting in the thread to become RC thread... so I didn't know you applied...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I didn't  apparently I was nominated and I was accepted


----------



## _Variable (Dec 4, 2012)

Good mornevening boss apex


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I didn't  apparently I was nominated and I was accepted

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg

Or is it coolstorysis.jpg?
I think the second one... right?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> No we don't
> Pawnneddd
> 
> 
> Ohai boss

Click to collapse



+1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

Pony blood 5 $ a gallon 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok, ok, sorry, I won't tell anyone... I always had concerns about Prawesome.... :screwy::what:

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ok, ok, sorry, I won't tell anyone... I always had concerns about Prawesome.... :screwy::what:
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Lol.. and btb.. I'm on mobile and PC is screwed as I said before.. so no votes from me...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol.. and btb.. I'm on mobile and PC is screwed as I said before.. so no votes from me...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



You can still do it on mobile...  don't be lazy. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ok, ok, sorry, I won't tell anyone... I always had concerns about Prawesome.... :screwy::what:
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



You insolent senior member.How dare you?

P.S.No, you can't make me feel bad about it like yesterday 

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> You can still do it on mobile...  don't be lazy.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Forum Runner FTW


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You insolent senior member.How dare you?
> 
> P.S.No, you can't make me feel bad about it like yesterday
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oooooooooooh, looking down on senior members, are we? 

Nope, you just need a browser. Vote! 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You can still do it on mobile...  don't be lazy.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



As I said before..  I ain't got a nexus u know.. my poor galaxy y duos can't handle both tapatalk and browser.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> You insolent senior member.How dare you?
> 
> P.S.No, you can't make me feel bad about it like yesterday
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Insolent is a bad word... and you should feel bad about it..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> As I said before..  I ain't got a nexus u know.. my poor galaxy y duos can't handle both tapatalk and browser..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg, you people are really difficult to deal with. Ever heard of task SWITCHING? Apex, please supply you frat with some Omega 3. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Omg, you people are really difficult to deal with. Ever heard of task SWITCHING? Apex, please supply you frat with some Omega 3.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Why don't you give a decent mobile and I will vote..

How about that deal?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Why don't you give a decent mobile and I will vote..
> 
> How about that deal?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. I'll give you a bucket of Omega 3 instead.  I've sold my Sensation and Desire is going to mother- in-law

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Nope. I'll give you a bucket of Omega 3 instead.  I've sold my Sensation and Desire is going to mother- in-law
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



I think you need to hone your persuation skills..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 4, 2012)

just curious but who likes my sig?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> just curious but who likes my sig?

Click to collapse



Let me check..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 4, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> just curious but who likes my sig?

Click to collapse



Nice sig.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> just curious but who likes my sig?

Click to collapse



On mobile so can't see it. 

Glances at Deadly

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 4, 2012)

optimus, would you like ur gt bar to be animated? lol


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> just curious but who likes my sig?

Click to collapse



Looks cool... but its taking too much space.. I would have trimmed width of both pic and put them alongside instead of one below other...

@tinky .. see what I mean ? With 1 post he made me open browser... and you still couldn't do it

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 4, 2012)

just downloaded a couple of stuff and..

1. rohin: congrats!!! i'm gonna stick with a senior member title. when are you going to be rd?
2. tinky: you're not an rc anymore? what the.. i don't even.. what happened??
3. i'm sleepy.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> optimus, would you like ur gt bar to be animated? lol

Click to collapse



I would love one even though you didn't offer me :crying:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening gents (and young lady). Also, congrats to Double Stuff and RohinZaraki, nice going guys! Lastly, I just read 20+ pages to get caught up, so the point stands that several actually read previous pages if it's something important to them. Not everyone comes in with a two or three sentence post without being up to speed. That's like a child wandering in to the middle of a movie, wanting to know what's going on. Anyhow, rough morning already. Today's gonna suck mountains of suckage...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



morning godfather. pffftch.i read a minimum of 10 pages everytime i log out. imagine what i go through after waking up after good night's sleep.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 2. tinky: you're not an rc anymore? what the.. i don't even.. what happened??
> 3. i'm sleepy.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^ 
I was curious too.. but didn't want to make you uncomfortable if it was some personal reason... but curious nevertheless... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> morning godfather. pffftch.i read a minimum of 10 pages everytime i log out. imagine what i go through after waking up after good night's sleep.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You just woke up and still again sleepy? You got some appetite for sleep there

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

I asked for it.  Cause is irrelevant.  

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## _Variable (Dec 4, 2012)

@whitestorm And yes I want tht kind of GT sig.


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I would love one even though you didn't offer me :crying:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> sorry optimus is part of gigatech who i make the graphics for lol, her sig is already animated but she uloaded a still image of it haha,
> 
> i may be able to make you a small one haha even though i stoppped coz i was getting too many people ask me lol

Click to collapse



Aah.. OK no probs bro... I'm not into graphics much.. so I can't do it myself... its OK leave... I will do it one after my exams.. thanks 
I will ask your help then..


@tinky ... saw your thread in browser finally... I thought you had a voting system on thread.. that's why you wanted me to open it in browser...

Read the op too... do you want me to go to jaseks site and vote? Is that what you asked?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I asked for it.  Cause is irrelevant.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



ah well. you gotta do what you gotta do. 

@deadly: a bit late, but great guide. bookmarked.  and i need a minimum of 11hrs of sleep. seriously. i envy my brother who needs only 6hrs...

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ah well. you gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> @deadly: a bit late, but great guide. bookmarked.  and i need a minimum of 11hrs of sleep. seriously. i envy my brother who needs only 6hrs...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



:Thanks: its not finished yet.. I will expand it more once my exams gets over...

I need only 4 hours to function properly...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks: its not finished yet.. I will expand it more once my exams gets over...
> 
> I need only 4 hours to function properly...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you for letting me know how lazy i am. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Dec 4, 2012)

@whitestorm: like yours


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats to X8invisible, you're an Official Charter Member today. Tomorrow, JRI0T68 and whitest0rm! Also, congrats to all those newly accepted into the fraternity, both Members and Pledges. Nice to have you all here... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Congrats to X8invisible, you're an Official Charter Member today. Tomorrow, JRI0T68 and whitest0rm! Also, congrats to all those newly accepted into the fraternity, both Members and Pledges. Nice to have you all here...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



If you're not too sad, depressed, etc., can I have my task of truth?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Argh, Dortmund.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> If you're not too sad, depressed, etc., can I have my task of truth?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Lol... why the hurry?

It will be really damn tough... push it as late as possible 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... why the hurry?
> 
> It will be really damn tough... push it as late as possible
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm already a brother and I'm bored. I'm not allowed to start a fight in the X8 OT, so this is my second choice. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm already a brother and I'm bored. I'm not allowed to start a fight in the X8 OT, so this is my second choice.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



What do you mean?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



You're not allowed to troll in X8 OT.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> You're not allowed to troll in X8 OT.

Click to collapse



Very good advice


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Very good advice

Click to collapse



LOL It's not an advice, I was asking why is him not allowed to post in X8 OT. facepalm.psd


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> LOL It's not an advice, I was asking why is him not allowed to post in X8 OT. facepalm.psd

Click to collapse



No one said he is not allowed to troll there..

But just a caution so that flame wars don't start...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> If you're not too sad, depressed, etc., can I have my task of truth?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



I think I like the suggestion of posting in a dev forum asking a question that's been asked right before. That's funny. Try  that, and post a screenie so we all can laugh about it! :silly:


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> You're not allowed to troll in X8 OT.

Click to collapse



I know

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I think I like the suggestion of posting in a dev forum asking a question that's been asked right before. That's funny. Try  that, and post a screenie so we all can laugh about it! :silly:

Click to collapse



Sounds good 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think I like the suggestion of posting in a dev forum asking a question that's been asked right before. That's funny. Try  that, and post a screenie so we all can laugh about it! :silly:

Click to collapse



So tinky got his wish granted... it would be more fun if it had been in a particular thread you mention..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I know
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



I was asking why?


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So tinky got his wish granted... it would be more fun if it had been in a particular thread you mention..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I get my wishes granted now and again! I have an idea for pledges. Got to be a challenge right? To go to some thread and to get people to be nice to you, by asking a specific question. Like : "wtf is this, why there is no this and that", when it is clearly on the OP 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Ya that's because nexus 4 is going live in UK Germany in About 15 minutes... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I get my wishes granted now and again! I have an idea for pledges. Got to be a challenge right? To go to some thread and to get people to be nice to you, by asking a specific question. Like : "wtf is this, why there is no this and that", when it is clearly on the OP
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



That's easy all you have to do is pm friends to post there...

But you seem to have a devil mind.. so let those ideas of yours coming:thumbup::thumbup:


Where is everyone? Seems ship is abandoned lol...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya that's because nexus 4 is going live in UK Germany in About 15 minutes...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



In Germany it started almost an hour ago. Get your facts right boy. Talking to Show-p, he can't seem to be able to get one  (kernel dev, the guy that created sweep2wake)

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr. fail troll was here? And he's teh coach or sth here?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> In Germany it started almost an hour ago. Get your facts right boy. Talking to Show-p, he can't seem to be able to get one  (kernel dev, the guy that created sweep2wake)
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Whatever... last I checked it was GMT 5 release time for UK ... so since I'm in GMT +5:30.. I assumed it would be at same time in Germany..

As the saying goes... something is better than nothing... I did gave some info..

unlike you giving none even though you knew

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I get my wishes granted now and again! I have an idea for pledges. Got to be a challenge right? To go to some thread and to get people to be nice to you, by asking a specific question. Like : "wtf is this, why there is no this and that", when it is clearly on the OP
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Except for Gli and the X8haters. Anything else (for now) is fair game, at least with Gli I have a mutual understanding with them. Tiny, you sure you don't want to pledge? You'd make a great Member Promotion Chairman or Fraternity Marshall. Offer stands...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Mr. fail troll was here? And he's teh coach or sth here?

Click to collapse



And who is that lol... coach of what 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Except for Gli and the X8haters. Anything else (for now) is fair game, at least with Gli I have a mutual understanding with them. Tiny, you sure you don't want to pledge? You'd make a great Member Promotion Chairman or Fraternity Marshall. Offer stands...

Click to collapse



I wantz to nominate meself for ze vice president...  Y U NO nominate me?! :crying:

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> And who is that lol... coach of what
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Former athletics coach, eh?
Empty M..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Except for Gli and the X8haters. Anything else (for now) is fair game, at least with Gli I have a mutual understanding with them. Tiny, you sure you don't want to pledge? You'd make a great Member Promotion Chairman or Fraternity Marshall. Offer stands...

Click to collapse



Yo boss... I see bribery for getting new members... that too in public

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yo boss... I see bribery for getting new members... that too in public
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Nah, no bribery here. We need Chapter Officers elected in the next three weeks or so, figured with his devilish mind, he'd be a good fit for the pledge initiations. But, alas, he will never pledge to our fraternity -- he's too good for us.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Except for Gli and the X8haters. Anything else (for now) is fair game, at least with Gli I have a mutual understanding with them. Tiny, you sure you don't want to pledge? You'd make a great Member Promotion Chairman or Fraternity Marshall. Offer stands...

Click to collapse



I can't.... Not with muffin.... *giggles* 
I would however take an arbitrary position. I'm quite unbiased in general. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> I wantz to nominate meself for ze vice president...  Y U NO nominate me?! :crying:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've heard Janitor position was still available 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I can't.... Not with muffin.... *giggles*
> I would however take an arbitrary position. I'm quite unbiased in general.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"
> ...

Click to collapse



Change avatar and sig or GTFO... 
Orly? So well you can stay then, that doesn't require your avatar change as we won't be seeing you around much anyways...


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I wantz to nominate meself for ze vice president...  Y U NO nominate me?! :crying:

Click to collapse



I shall consider your nomination...



tinky1 said:


> I can't.... Not with muffin.... *giggles*
> I would however take an arbitrary position. I'm quite unbiased in general.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



You love muffins, we all know it. Just replace that eyeball with a crudely pasted muffin, and your period will begin.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Here guys look 

Somebody on the same page asked a similar question.



I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You love muffins, we all know it. Just replace that eyeball with a crudely pasted muffin, and your period will begin.

Click to collapse


 Wrong..that sounded wrong...VERY wrong...


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the kind offer, but I'll just watch and troll without any title 
Just... Can't... Do... Muffin....  
"I'm all in favour of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thanks for the kind offer, but I'll just watch and troll without any title
> Just... Can't... Do... Muffin....
> "I'm all in favour of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Oh and i see you got yourself demoted back to senior member from RC...


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Here guys look
> 
> Somebody on the same page asked a similar question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My God. He took it seriously. 
I'd advise not to do it my friend. Eventuality it'll get traced back here and this thread will get the blame. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thanks for the kind offer, but I'll just watch and troll without any title
> Just... Can't... Do... Muffin....
> "I'm all in favour of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Can't .... do..... muffin?

I'm sorry for you bro...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> My God. He took it seriously.
> I'd advise not to do it my friend. Eventuality it'll get traced back here and this thread will get the blame.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



What do I have to lose?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What do I have to lose?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



You? Nothing. This thread? Everything. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What do I have to lose?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Lol... we have a naughty muffin here..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Thanks for the kind offer, but I'll just watch and troll without any title
> Just... Can't... Do... Muffin....
> "I'm all in favour of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



You sure?


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You sure?

Click to collapse



Good one  
Been a long time since I've been called that. 


"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What do I have to lose?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Infraction/Warning, maybe?


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> My God. He took it seriously.
> I'd advise not to do it my friend. Eventuality it'll get traced back here and this thread will get the blame.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



That's the reason I've been having difficulty coming up with the tasks. I don't want them to be something that would get anyone in trouble, or bring negative attention/repercussions to this thread. Let's just allow that to be the only one. Next series of tasks will be less troll-ish...


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... we have a naughty muffin here..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I'm not a muffin, I'm a brother.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's the reason I've been having difficulty coming up with the tasks. I don't want them to be something that would get anyone in trouble, or bring negative attention/repercussions to this thread. Let's just allow that to be the only one. Next series of tasks will be less troll-ish...

Click to collapse



How 'bout we decide a task of trust for the existing titled members?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

I would like to be risk management officer... if no one good is available than me for that post...

Well that sounded wrong... what I mean is I would like to take that post if I'm good enough for that post!
Nao its better..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Somebody responded to me 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Infraction/Warning, maybe?

Click to collapse



That's not a big deal. One warning is fine. 
I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I would like to be risk management officer... if no one good is available than me for that post...
> 
> Well that sounded wrong... what I mean is I would like to take that post if I'm good enough for that post!
> Nao its better..
> ...

Click to collapse



I recall you posted something earlier on, that was keeping everything/everybody in check after a trolling incident in (ahem) another thread. I think you'd be a good fit. I will nominate you for that Officer Position myself. Any seconds to that nomination?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I recall you posted something earlier on, that was keeping everything/everybody in check after a trolling incident in (ahem) another thread. I think you'd be a good fit. I will nominate you for that Officer Position myself. Any seconds to that nomination?

Click to collapse



+1. Bubs for the win!

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I recall you posted something earlier on, that was keeping everything/everybody in check after a trolling incident in (ahem) another thread. I think you'd be a good fit. I will nominate you for that Officer Position myself. Any seconds to that nomination?

Click to collapse



+2...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> +2...

Click to collapse



-2

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I recall you posted something earlier on, that was keeping everything/everybody in check after a trolling incident in (ahem) another thread. I think you'd be a good fit. I will nominate you for that Officer Position myself. Any seconds to that nomination?

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -2
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



= 0


----------



## _akash (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I recall you posted something earlier on, that was keeping everything/everybody in check after a trolling incident in (ahem) another thread. I think you'd be a good fit. I will nominate you for that Officer Position myself. Any seconds to that nomination?

Click to collapse



+1
Fawkes...


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I recall you posted something earlier on, that was keeping everything/everybody in check after a trolling incident in (ahem) another thread. I think you'd be a good fit. I will nominate you for that Officer Position myself. Any seconds to that nomination?

Click to collapse



I want to be nominated for president. I'm serious.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Stop it with all the math!

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Or i could be a Marshal..

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stop it with all the math!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stop it with all the math!
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I like math! 5+2=6!


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I want to be nominated for president. I'm serious.

Click to collapse



I shall nominate you, and others to second that motion?



King ACE said:


> Or i could be a Marshal..

Click to collapse



Same for you, I nominate you for Marshall. Seconds?

Also, I'm updating the OP with nominations. It'd be nice to see all the positions with nominees by the end of the week (or sooner)!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Or i could be a Marshal..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------

Click to collapse











odetoandroid said:


> I like math! 5+2=6!

Click to collapse



My head hurts, I'm outta here.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Can somebody invite me to the group?


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My head hurts, I'm outta here.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



5+2 = infinity.


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 4, 2012)

Ummmmmm I'm a member? No last task?

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I shall nominate you, and others to second that motion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Though Vice President is first choice...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> 5+2 = infinity.

Click to collapse



Icwudt

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I shall nominate you, and others to second that motion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. I'm free now since my holidays have started. Enjoy!


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My head hurts, I'm outta here.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Find x > if 3 is such that in (x) < x^(0.1)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -2
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Lol..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Though Vice President is first choice...

Click to collapse



Apex, he's a good choice for the nomination of vice president.


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Can somebody invite me to the group?

Click to collapse



I'll get invites out to all the new Charter Members today. 



X8invisible said:


> Ummmmmm I'm a member? No last task?
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*

Click to collapse



I will get around to them. Dontcha worry none. 



King ACE said:


> Though Vice President is first choice...

Click to collapse



Noted. (see below)



LewisGauss said:


> Apex, he's a good choice for the nomination of vice president.

Click to collapse



I'll cast a nomination to him for VP as well. That's two nominations. Will update the OP...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the support guys and ladies...

This is my one proof to strengthen my claim

Please check this link...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35017116

It just happened.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll get invites out to all the new Charter Members today.

Click to collapse



Sounds good


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

What about me  ?


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Find :
Exact value of : 

log(base 7)  3√[7(7√{7^0.2})]

P.S. : the 3√ is cube root..


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll get invites out to all the new Charter Members today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think one person can be nominated for one post only is better


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I think one person can be nominated for one post only is better

Click to collapse



Its like that only bro... rules in op states so..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Wut group?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> What about me  ?

Click to collapse



asap change avatar and sig ..

And you are in... will get a position too I'm sure...

What group,?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> What about me  ?

Click to collapse



Meaning? Would you like to hold an Officer Position? If so, which one? 



LewisGauss said:


> I think one person can be nominated for one post only is better

Click to collapse



I think only one Member has been nominated per one Officer Position available thus far. I will double check...


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meaning? Would you like to hold an Officer Position? If so, which one?
> 
> 
> 
> I think only one Member has been nominated per one Officer Position available thus far. I will double check...

Click to collapse



Ok. I want president.


----------



## silent_bob52637 (Dec 4, 2012)

+1 for apex as vice president


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh and +1 JRi0T68's too..

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




silent_bob52637 said:


> +1 for apex as vice president

Click to collapse



He's at the highest in the pecking order already..


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meaning? Would you like to hold an Officer Position? If so, which one?

Click to collapse



Vice Presi...oh, King Ace has it ....hmm...how about Secretary ?

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------




silent_bob52637 said:


> +1 for apex as vice president

Click to collapse



^This


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Vice Presi...oh, King Ace has it ....hmm...how about Secretary ?

Click to collapse



Ambassador aka Member Promotion Chairman for you.  
I nominate you for that.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Ambassador aka Member Promotion Chairman for you.
> I nominate you for that.

Click to collapse



Orlynao  ? Thanks


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Orlynao  ? Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes. Secretary doesn't sound cool. LOL  
At least Member Promotion Chairman has a CHAIRMAN in it. LMAO


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Orlynao  ? Thanks

Click to collapse



I thought you need to change avatar and all that... to hold post right?

I will nominate people once it settled down a bit ... I'm totally  who is standing for :what:

Will check op later..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Yes. Secretary doesn't sound cool. LOL
> At least Member Promotion Chairman has a CHAIRMAN in it. LMAO

Click to collapse



Promotion Chairman...wait a minute...does this mean I have to dress up in a sandwich outfit and promote this thread


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Can I be a Janitor? They are the guys with REAL powah as they know everything that's going on. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex for *President* not Vice President


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Promotion Chairman...wait a minute...does this mean I have to dress up in a sandwich outfit and promote this thread

Click to collapse



Not as samdwitch... but as muffin yes...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex has to have President. He's the very life, essence and basis of this frat that we can so proudly call our xda home



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Can I be a Janitor? They are the guys with REAL powah as they know everything that's going on.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



There is no janitor position... so you can safely assume you are one...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

I think I want to nominate myself for Recruitment Chariman  sounds cool


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Apex for *President* not Vice President

Click to collapse



+1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Can I be a Janitor? They are the guys with REAL powah as they know everything that's going on.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse


 I suggested the exact same thing just an hour or so back and you didn't heed my words..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 4, 2012)

BTW Ohai everyone. Really busy day. Only been online for 10 minutes 



I know I know. I'm bad and I should feel bad



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> BTW Ohai everyone. Really busy day. Only been online for 10 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope... you are a good boy and you should feel good... because you came here even with the busy schedule...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I suggested the exact same thing just an hour or so back and you didn't heed my words..

Click to collapse



Yup. I originally offered it to you, but had to take into consideration that you wouldn't be able to handle that much power well. So I nominate myself... 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope... you are a good boy and you should feel good... because you came here even with the busy schedule...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Ummmmmm okay.jpg



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I think I want to nominate myself for Recruitment Chariman  sounds cool

Click to collapse



See. My recommendation is cool.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I think I want to nominate myself for Recruitment Chariman  sounds cool

Click to collapse



+1

Jriot historian +1

King ace vice president +1

Apex as PRESIDENT +1

I want to nominate Veeman. As  chaplain
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> See. My recommendation is cool.

Click to collapse



Sorry I forgot what you wanted to get nominated for?



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

silent_bob52637 said:


> +1 for apex as vice president

Click to collapse



Hey! Where you come from? 

Looks like I missed a new pledge. Well, much going on and all. I'm trying to get ready for the service, starts in an hour. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> +1
> 
> Jriot historian +1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The percentage of success is very low, I know that. 
I want president.


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Also, keep up the nominations. I'll check back in after a while. I can also include more positions, if we ever run into such a need... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> The percentage of success is very low, I know that.
> I want president.

Click to collapse



Oh sorry... I can't then..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Hey! Where you come from?
> 
> Looks like I missed a new pledge. Well, much going on and all. I'm trying to get ready for the service, starts in an hour.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



You didn't miss any.... he posted that post and only post in the thread... he has yet to say anything apart from that...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## a.cid (Dec 4, 2012)

I would like to nominate myself as 


As...



As...


Oh nevermind


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 4, 2012)

Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Oh sorry... I can't then..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I'll add him to the Pledge's List. 

(Side note: Jay and Silent Bob are hilarious. Yes, I caught the reference!) 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it Apex gonna be the president? 
Then I want Recruitment Chairman or Vice President.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Also, keep up the nominations. I'll check back in after a while. I can also include more positions, if we ever run into such a need...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Apart from founding members , members, pledgers... can outsiders hold posts too?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> You're already VP
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> You're already VP
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Edit quote please



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## a.cid (Dec 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Edit quote please
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



No.bmp


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

a.cid said:


> No.bmp

Click to collapse



No.FLV 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 4, 2012)

a.cid said:


> No.bmp

Click to collapse



Fail acid is fail



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Is it Apex gonna be the president?
> Then I want Recruitment Chairman or Vice President.

Click to collapse



Get yow hands of Recruitment Charman...nao

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I would like to nominate myself as
> 
> 
> As...
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Get yow hands of Recruitment Charman...nao
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



NO.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> NO.

Click to collapse



Decide properly which post you want first lol... 

you will compete with king ace or rohinzaraki

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Decide properly which post you want first lol...
> 
> you will compete with king ace or rohinzaraki
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



King ace 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Decide properly which post you want first lol...
> 
> you will compete with king ace or rohinzaraki
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vice President is of course better. 
I leave it for Apex to choose for me.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Vice President is of course better.
> I leave it for Apex to choose for me.

Click to collapse



I suggest you take Master of Window Cleaning position. 



As there are more of you here now, could you guys please vote. Just click on the link in OP and you'll see pics and vote options 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=13706402

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Vice President is of course better.
> I leave it for Apex to choose for me.

Click to collapse



Its not fair to put such burden on apex lol... just try deciding and nominate yourself and see how many +1 you get...

@tinky... what happened to your suggestions to TOT....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I suggest you take Master of Window Cleaning position.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



We get it, you take your hygene seriously


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Vice President is of course better.
> I leave it for Apex to choose for me.

Click to collapse



*****please.jpg
Off the VP post. NAO.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its not fair to put such burden on apex lol... just try deciding and nominate yourself and see how many +1 you get...
> 
> @tinky... what happened to your suggestions to TOT....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh? What suggestion? 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I suggest you take Master of Window Cleaning position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Advertising and personal benifit requests are not allowed... hence...

Your post closed...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Advertising and personal benifit requests are not allowed... hence...
> 
> Your post closed...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. No one knows what picture is whos, so no personal benefit there.... 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> We get it, you take your hygene seriously

Click to collapse



Ya... seriously 

Like once in a week he said!!!!:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I suggest you take Master of Window Cleaning position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you take it since it sounds good to you?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. No one knows what picture is whos, so no personal benefit there....
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Well advertising to other website is still against rule...

JK of course lol..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Recruitment Chairman then. 
Rohin, I AM HERE.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Recruitment Chairman then.
> Rohin, I AM HERE.

Click to collapse



Rohin +1

@tinky... I meant task of trust---> TOT

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh wait. Rohin isn't a member?!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Recruitment Chairman then.
> Rohin, I AM HERE.

Click to collapse



Not while I'm standing, you ain't


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Not while I'm standing, you ain't

Click to collapse



You're not a member. You didn't pledge. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow. I fell asleep in the middle of a post at 7AM.  Now its 1:38PM. 


Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Wow. I fell asleep in the middle of a post at 7AM.  Now its 1:38PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Well now I just got about an extra 6 hours of sleep.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Wish me luck guys, I have to hold it together today... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wish me luck guys, I have to hold it together today...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



You can do it brother :thumbup:



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wish me luck guys, I have to hold it together today...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Good luck boss.. since you can hold us here together, so well...

You can surely make it there today...:thumbup::thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wish me luck guys, I have to hold it together today...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Good luck :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

@Odie... are you here?


You got a pm..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wish me luck guys, I have to hold it together today...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



"For a man is defined by not how many times he has had to go through pain and hardship, he is defined by how well he handles it."
-Anonymous..

G'luck, mate..


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @Odie... are you here?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Yolo 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Yolo
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Check pm

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Check pm
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Sure 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Check pm
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Check yours

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wish me luck guys, I have to hold it together today...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Good luck. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

So freaking pissed right now...Feel like breaking some sort of sh#t 

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



How dare you steal it?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So freaking pissed right now...Feel like breaking some sort of sh#t
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Orlynao.jpg?.

I didn't see a © on it or in your post unlike mine 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So freaking pissed right now...Feel like breaking some sort of sh#t
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tinky can help ya with that... 

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Tinky can help ya with that...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



I wonder how he can break sh#t?

I would like to see him try

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Orlynao.jpg?.
> 
> I didn't see a © on it or in your post unlike mine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm...*sends letter to ubisoft* 







King ACE said:


> Tinky can help ya with that...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Orlemente? 







Deadly. said:


> I wonder how he can break sh#t?
> 
> I would like to see him try
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I beat it to pulp and put my phone on it...
Oppa N4 forum style :silly:


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Help with what? 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Help with what?
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Beating human excretion


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I wonder how he can break sh#t?
> 
> I would like to see him try
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You underestimate teh prawn's power... 

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You underestimate teh prawn's power...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You underestimate teh prawn's power...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



How dare you steal my countries language 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hmm...*sends letter to ubisoft*

Click to collapse





-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> How dare you steal my countries language
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



And which language is that?







Deadly. said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> How dare you steal my countries language
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



I repeat...

I don't see a © on it

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> How dare you steal my countries language
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse









May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I repeat...
> 
> I don't see a © on it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Mr.Apple


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey Mr.Apple

Click to collapse



Copyright and patent is 2 different things... go get your GK right bro

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Copyright and patent is 2 different things... go get your GK right bro
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Both related to trademarking thingies anyway


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Ha ha. Looks like Prawesome is losing every fight. Pwn him! 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ha ha. Looks like Prawesome is losing every fight. Pwn him!
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Yup.. with me he always lost...

@prawesome... why don't you try Wikipedia? It has some common man term meanings to it which will help you understand 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ha ha. Looks like Prawesome is losing every fight. Pwn him!
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



I have been losing everything today...Have a test tomorrow and I still haven't finished studying...

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Yup.. with me he always lost...
> 
> @prawesome... why don't you try Wikipedia? It has some common man term meanings to it which will help you understand
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No thanks 
Also I can beat you on any other day like piece of cake.I have had a pathetic day, that's all


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I have been losing everything today...Have a test tomorrow and I still haven't finished studying...

Click to collapse



Then get your as* off xda ... right NAO!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No thanks
> Also I can beat you on any other day like piece of cake.I have had a pathetic day, that's all

Click to collapse



Orlynao.jpg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Night night guys.... have to crash nao.. its Almost 2 here..

@prawn... finish of reading first bro... you can always come here after finishing reading... and you can have a free round at me if you read first 

How does that sound?

See ya tomorrow... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Orlynao.jpg
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Then get your as* off xda ... right NAO!!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



No.jpg

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Night night guys.... have to crash nao.. its Almost 2 here..
> 
> @prawn... finish of reading first bro... you can always come here after finishing reading... and you can have a free round at me if you read first
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm ...what makes you think I will read it?


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

After coming in to stalk this thread, my head is spinning.... Too much.... Too fast.... From now on tl;dr.... Anyway, Sup muffins


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

werked said:


> After coming in to stalk this thread, my head is spinning.... Too much.... Too fast.... From now on tl;dr.... Anyway, Sup muffins

Click to collapse



Good..you?

Night guys..gonna sleep


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Evening all, muffin madness is all I see. 

APEX FOR PRESIDENT...............

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 4, 2012)

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2012)

QF for Vice President.  He's already been fulfilling that duty diligently.

Also, hi everybody





Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Mad muffins! Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun! 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Mad muffins! Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Their all behaving like a bunch of fairy cakes

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Their all behaving like a bunch of fairy cakes
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



*they are.... 

Why do I have a problem when they, their, they're is not used properly? No idea 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Any muffins here?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

So...I didn't sleep...
Been studying for 9hours straight...sigh...No vote for me?  Sad prawesome is sad
Anyway..I am off to sleep..for real now...

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> *they are....
> 
> Why do I have a problem when they, their, they're is not used properly? No idea
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Hey I'm from London your lucky I don't type with the same inflections with which I speak

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hey I'm from London your lucky I don't type with the same inflections with which I speak
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



*you are

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Well blow me, the grammar Nazis are out in force tonight aren't they

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well blow me, the grammar Nazis are out in force tonight aren't they
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



Yes we are 

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yes we are
> 
> This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

Click to collapse



You've just got the hump because you want all my sigs

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You've just got the hump because you want all my sigs
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



Yay! He's got that one right! I was expecting "youv" lol

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You've just got the hump because you want all my sigs
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



Really? 

On that note,


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Really?
> 
> On that note,
> View attachment 1536881

Click to collapse



I'm afraid he's not... 
Now get off the PC, read some, and get loads of sleep so you have a fresh head for your exam. GTFO. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yay! He's got that one right! I was expecting "youv" lol
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Alwight guv, nuffs enuff. You can gerof your soapbox nao.

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Really?
> 
> On that note,
> View attachment 1536881

Click to collapse



That image...when we pwnd the X83rs...

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Yo jugg1es... may be you wanna see to your mod duty? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I'm afraid he's not...
> Now get off the PC, read some, and get loads of sleep so you have a fresh head for your exam. GTFO.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



+1000000.....infinity:thumbup::thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yo jugg1es... may be you wanna see to your mod duty?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



Why, are you wanting a ban?

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yo jugg1es... may be you wanna see to your mod duty?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



1 hour since you said you were sleeping... so y u no gtfo and gts?

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

Our night crew is too slow ... night everyone.. I can't revive this thread without help. .  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Yes! Naruto. And Zatch Bell! Zatch Bell was when they fought with spells out of a book or something? I miss that show. Its been about 7-9 years since I last watched it.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Yep that's it! And if the book burned the monster had to did or something like that... It was really interesting...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Our night crew is too slow ... night everyone.. I can't revive this thread without help. .
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Got 15 minutes...and 2G data connection... :laugh:

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why, are you wanting a ban?
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



Thought you wanted to use mid powers.. bored already?

Oh well.    I don't want ban.. if you can revoke... then give one no probs.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Yep that's it! And if the book burned the monster had to did or something like that... It was really interesting...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Unearthing deep sh#t huh? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------




King ACE said:


> 1 hour since you said you were sleeping... so y u no gtfo and gts?
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Well, I was checking other threads... i got 2 guys who have bricked device.. so was helping them ... 

What's a gts?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Alwight guv, nuffs enuff. You can gerof your soapbox nao.
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



Lol. I wonder how many people can actually imagine that pronunciation. Next I'm expecting some rhyming slang from you. 

Deadly, Go To Sleep. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## K.A. (Dec 4, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Thought you wanted to use mid powers.. bored already?
> 
> Oh well.    I don't want ban.. if you can revoke... then give one no probs..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 n00bs..
GoToSleep...

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. I wonder how many people can actually imagine that pronunciation. Next I'm expecting some rhyming slang from you.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



I can.... thanks to my movie , serial watching addictions ...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------




King ACE said:


> n00bs..
> GoToSleep...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Lol .. I thought so.... then remembering its king ace... who knows what you say!!!
That's why had to confirm..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. I wonder how many people can actually imagine that pronunciation. Next I'm expecting some rhyming slang from you.
> 
> Deadly, Go To Sleep.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



I'm not here just for your amusement you know. I'm not a performing seal.

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yep that's it! And if the book burned the monster had to did or something like that... It was really interesting...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Those were the days my brothers and I played pomemon blue/red/yellow on our gameboys and played the N64(games like pokemon stadium, snowboard kids, mario kart, and super smash brothers), and played the Playstation(Kingdom Hearts). And we collected pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh cards. And we were huge fans of pokemon.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm not here just for your amusement you know. I'm not a performing seal.
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



If joking then haha
If serious then overreaction... 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> If joking then haha
> If serious then overreaction...
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse




Difficult to be serious with all you trolls

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anybody want my ingress code?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

ME!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Does anybody want my ingress code?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Yes please

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yes please
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



You haven't gotten it yet?



Axis_Drummer said:


> ME!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You haven't it yet either?
I suggest you two check your email. A few people have already gotten it today. Maybe you got it too.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## undercover (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm not here just for your amusement you know. I'm not a performing seal.
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



If joking then haha
If serious then overreaction... 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You haven't gotten it yet?
> 
> 
> You haven't it yet either?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing  still

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You haven't gotten it yet?
> 
> 
> You haven't it yet either?
> ...

Click to collapse



My email congress up as a notification. No emails today, just checked

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Nothing  still
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You did ask first too. I dont know. Can you guys decide by yourselves who should get it?
Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm going to bed my dear friends  g'nite


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Or you two can pick a number between 1-20 if you can't decide who gets it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Nothing  still
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hope you sign up to the forum :thumbup:

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hope you sign up to the forum :thumbup:
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



If you want it man, that's fine by me. I can wait for my chance. We were mere seconds apart on replying anyways bro :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

So who's going to take it?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> If you want it man, that's fine by me. I can wait for my chance. We were mere seconds apart on replying anyways bro :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nice thought, but it's not up to me.if you've got it, use it. just join the forum if you do

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> So who's going to take it?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Let jugg1es be the lucky winner :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

Afternoon, gents. Made it through, now on to the bar with the group. Keith would've wanted it this way. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nice thought, but it's not up to me.if you've got it, use it. just join the forum if you do
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



One of you have to decide who's going to take it. And soon...

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Afternoon, gents. Made it through, now on to the bar with the group. Keith would've wanted it this way.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Well time to celebrate his life the way he would have wanted it. Get off your phone and do the business

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Afternoon, gents. Made it through, now on to the bar with the group. Keith would've wanted it this way.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Right on bro. :beer::thumbup: glad to hear

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well time to celebrate his life the way he would have wanted it. Get off your phone and do the business
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



Will do. Just checking in with you, my friends. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> One of you have to decide who's going to take it. And soon...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Look two posts above your last 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Look two posts above your last
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ok. jugg1es it is. Hopefully you'll get a code soon!

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Let jugg1es be the lucky winner :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Cheers man, appreciate it. If mine comes up then your first on my list
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ok. jugg1es it is. Hopefully you'll get a code soon!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

Hopefully I do, but I'm not stressing it.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*






---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Cheers man, appreciate it. If mine comes up then your first on my list
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers man, appreciate it. If mine comes up then your first on my list
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your PM. 
Let me know how it is.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Check your PM.
> Let me know how it is.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Thanks, will let you know how it goes





Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 4, 2012)

Dead thread has died. 
Any muffins here?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Dead thread has died.
> Any muffins here?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Think you upset all the muffins by giving an ingress code to a non muffin

Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.


----------



## werked (Dec 4, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Think you upset all the muffins by giving an ingress code to a non muffin
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



Trololol


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Think you upset all the muffins by giving an ingress code to a non muffin
> 
> Just remember, if the world didn't suck, we'd all fall off.

Click to collapse



They'll have to get over it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> They'll have to get over it.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Or not. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 5, 2012)

What have I missed? I was at a robotics meeting.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> What have I missed? I was at a robotics meeting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Nothing.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

View attachment 1537375


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 5, 2012)

I really need to visit this thread more, im gone for an hour and there's a 200 more posts xD

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> I really need to visit this thread more, im gone for an hour and there's a 200 more posts xD
> 
> Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.

Click to collapse



This is a very busy thread.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 5, 2012)

Indeed it is  lol I must admit I came back quick bfore I go to sleep since I've now been on here 14 days haha  

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------

May have to update my dog 

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.

---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------

Sig^ lmao damn autocorrect haha

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.

---------- Post added at 03:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 AM ----------

I know its kind of geeky but does anyone here play minecraft?

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 5, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No.FLV
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



A video?







QuantumFoam said:


> Fail acid is fail
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse




Why is bitmap a fail?






tinky1 said:


> FTFY
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Why you little!


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 5, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> I know its kind of geeky but does anyone here play minecraft?
> 
> Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.

Click to collapse



Er... Mineshafter??? :laugh:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

whitest0rm said:


> Indeed it is  lol I must admit I came back quick bfore I go to sleep since I've now been on here 14 days haha
> 
> Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have minecraft. I don't play it much.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

I've never played it, lol.

I enjoy playing with CAD programs.
Like this: A paintball gun I designed





Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## whitest0rm (Dec 5, 2012)

I think its brilliant lol, specially technic pack haha, nd yeah I do PhotoShop alot in spare time but minecraft is always there when nothing else is lol

Sent from my muffin to your frontal lobes.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Testing...

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

That was done in SolidWorks, IIRC. I am not very good at Photoshop, but CAD is fun.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> That was done in SolidWorks, IIRC. I am not very good at Photoshop, but CAD is fun.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



I went to school for CAD and use it in a daily basis at work.
I wish I knew more about it 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## veeman (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> That was done in SolidWorks, IIRC. I am not very good at Photoshop, but CAD is fun.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



Why do you use solidworks instead of Inventor or AutoCAD

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I went to school for CAD and use it in a daily basis at work.
> I wish I knew more about it
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



You learned CAD in the University of Trollston?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why do you use solidworks instead of Inventor or AutoCAD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm taking a CAD class currently (sophomore in high school) and we use Solid Works. I personally like it, but I'm only talking it because its a prerequisite for Robotics.

Sent from my Solar-Power Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

I got Solidworks for free from an old co-worker. It's old, 2006, and has some features that Inventor of the same year didn't have.

AutoCAD SUCKS for 3D modeling.

I need to revive my old tower that has that stuff on it, but my SW  CD was stolen along with all the other contents of a storage unit.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I got Solidworks for free from an old co-worker. It's old, 2006, and has some features that Inventor of the same year didn't have.
> 
> AutoCAD SUCKS for 3D modeling.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wasn't sure whether Soldiworks was 3D modeling or 2D modeling so I put down Inventor and AutoCAD.

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> I'm taking a CAD class currently (sophomore in high school) and we use Solid Works. I personally like it, but I'm only talking it because its a prerequisite for Robotics.
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Power Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm taking a CAD class as well. We use the AutoDesk suite. So, Inventor and AutoCAD. Do you have a FIRST Robotics team at your high school?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

CAD? What the heck is that?!
Never mind. Computer Aided Design.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> CAD? What the heck is that?!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Ask ElGoog 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

If I can dig up some pretty renders, I will.  I was using the free, watermarked, demo of Maxwell Render. Amazing software.  Not a photo (or my work, just Maxwell at its finest):






Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 5, 2012)

Good morning

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## veeman (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> If I can dig up some pretty renders, I will.  I was using the free, watermarked, demo of Maxwell Render. Amazing software.  Not a photo (or my work, just Maxwell at its finest):
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will check that out.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's $1k for the renderer, last I checked. Lol

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> QF for Vice President.  He's already been fulfilling that duty diligently.
> 
> Also, hi everybody
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thanks:



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> :thanks:
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Not even a greeting...
Bad you should feel very bad...

Hello brothers, muffins and everyone else too..

Good mornfterning...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> :thanks:
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Nope. Thank you. I just speak the truth.

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Dead thread is dead..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dead thread is dead..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Deadly did you kill the thread?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Deadly did you kill the thread?

Click to collapse



Well, it doesn't matter now that you have revived it..
:Thanks:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

I am a zombie. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Joseph... what's this?

My brain hurts lol... 
I would keep away from those kinda video if I were you... its not for kids

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Joseph... what's this?
> 
> My brain hurts lol...
> I would keep away from those kinda video if I were you... its not for kids
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. When I start watching youtube videos it always ends in these videos. Not sure why. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Anybody know of the comedian Mitch Hedberg?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Yeah. When I start watching youtube videos it always ends in these videos. Not sure why.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I see you have split personality

Is it Jessica or Joseph I'm talking to?

I remember Pokemon when I write Jessica.. if you had James instead of Joseph name.. it would have been perfect lol. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Anybody know of the comedian Mitch Hedberg?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hi there axis..  long time no talk...

I had no idea who he was.. just looked up on Google.. seems cool guy.. 

So what's up? Not crashed yet? It must be late there..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there axis..  long time no talk...
> 
> I had no idea who he was.. just looked up on Google.. seems cool guy..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



His humor is great. That guy makes me laugh like a SOB Lol

And yea man it almost 2am. But I've been watching my some of my comedy collection. 

How've you been man?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> His humor is great. That guy makes me laugh like a SOB Lol
> 
> And yea man it almost 2am. But I've been watching my some of my comedy collection.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see... I will see his videos once my exams gets over.. thanks, I'm good... hope you are too..

What happened here lol.. seems a lot quieter than it should be...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Haha hell if I know. I was going to get on earlier but I started watching movies. Now everyone's gone. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Now everyone's gone.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



True that...

I say you should check on new nominations.... you missed them... there are lots of posts getting interests..


And I'm trying for risk management post... hope to get one more +1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> True that...
> 
> I say you should check on new nominations.... you missed them... there are lots of posts getting interests..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How far back?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How far back?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Give me a min.. my net is acting up.. will let you know..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> How far back?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I would say from here..

Page 540..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35015612 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Give me a min.. my net is acting up.. will let you know..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok sweet. So everyone's been just posting there nominations?  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ok sweet. So everyone's been just posting there nominations?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Axis for Recruitment Chairman :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Axis for Recruitment Chairman :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



+1

Or +0.9999999......

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Axis for Recruitment Chairman :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse




My first nomination! Woooh! 






Deadly. said:


> +1
> 
> Or +0.9999999......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://s7.directupload.net/images/121205/oyriyy68.png

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Gooooooood morning muffins

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

I nominate Deadly. for Risk Management Chairman 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Gooooooood morning muffins
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Good morning jugg1es... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> I nominate Deadly. for Risk Management Chairman
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

I see you even added "." Lol.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Morning jugs 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> I see you even added "." Lol..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha yes well it is part of your name 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



For a second, I thought it was you lol...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33276206 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> For a second, I thought it was you lol...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33276206
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-_____-



Dumb Deadly is Dumb



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> -_____-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, that fits quite nicely:thumbup:

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> -_____-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For a Second yes ... for a second only

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> For a Second yes ... for a second only
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



A second is all it takes

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> A second is all it takes
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Y U 2 ganging up?:sly:

Anyway, just because he gave you mod powers doesn't mean you have to support him every time

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y U 2 ganging up?:sly:
> 
> Anyway, just because he gave you mod powers doesn't mean you have to support him every time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, not my fault if you make yourself look silly. 

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hey, not my fault if you make yourself look silly.
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Alrighty then....

Thread is still not alive... my attempt failed I guess

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Alrighty then....
> 
> Thread is still not alive... my attempt failed I guess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

I swear it's like the guys giving out Ingress codes for fan art on G+ are ignoring the hell outta me Lol

I've put up 4 fan art pics and have sent my email numerous times. 

LAME :thumbdown::sly::thumbdown:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I swear it's like the guys giving out Ingress codes for fan art on G+ are ignoring the hell outta me Lol
> 
> I've put up 4 fan art pics and have sent my email numerous times.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. They're ignoring my messages to publicize ingressforums too



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah. They're ignoring my messages to publicize ingressforums too
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



That's stupid of them.. smh..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys! wuzzup?

I see 31 new pages... anything worth knowing in them?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hey guys! wuzzup?
> 
> I see 31 new pages... anything worth knowing in them?

Click to collapse



Read them and find out

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah. They're ignoring my messages to publicize ingressforums too
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Any idea how to boost its Google rating in search?

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> I swear it's like the guys giving out Ingress codes for fan art on G+ are ignoring the hell outta me Lol
> 
> I've put up 4 fan art pics and have sent my email numerous times.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel bad now

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hey guys! wuzzup?
> 
> I see 31 new pages... anything worth knowing in them?

Click to collapse



Yes its worth... because it has nomination list and what not..

I think jugg1es skipped them for later glance... so he said that

@QF... samething happened.. no one commented on my Google + post of ingress forum either.. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Read them and find out
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess more visitors. 
I've dedicated today and tomorrow to my websites. 
GigaTech today and Ingressforums tomorrow 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I guess more visitors.
> I've dedicated today and tomorrow to my websites.
> GigaTech today and Ingressforums tomorrow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Simon seems to be enjoying himself:thumbup:

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

4 new pages. Tl;Dr 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## _Variable (Dec 5, 2012)

sup


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I guess more visitors.
> I've dedicated today and tomorrow to my websites.
> GigaTech today and Ingressforums tomorrow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess more visitors will appear when it comes out of beta and becomes open to all

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I guess more visitors will appear when it comes out of beta and becomes open to all
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Hope so. It'll be a shame to shut it down



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> 4 new pages. Tl;Dr
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



4 is too long?

Hi Ella.. what's up?
Not the sky again!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## a.cid (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hope so. It'll be a shame to shut it down
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Google ads


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Google ads

Click to collapse



Explain yourself youngster

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Google ads

Click to collapse



You paying? 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Explain yourself youngster
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



He means advertising the forum through AdSense



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Google ads

Click to collapse



People still give glance to that?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> People still give glance to that?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



RIP English..


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hope so. It'll be a shame to shut it down
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Build a fb group page 

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hope so. It'll be a shame to shut it down
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I thought you're already used to it?!


----------



## a.cid (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Explain yourself youngster
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Youngster eh?







QuantumFoam said:


> You paying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure how much I can speak of it on xda, or if the "offer" is still valid or not...
But there was a certain trick...






Deadly. said:


> People still give glance to that?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Lol, as said above, RIP english 
I liked your old username, more than this one...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Youngster eh?
> 
> Not sure how much I can speak of it on xda, or if the "offer" is still valid or not...
> But there was a certain trick.

Click to collapse




A pm might Help

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

this ^^^^

And Y U NO WRITE FORUM RULES



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> I thought you're already used to it?!

Click to collapse



And what's this supposed to mean 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> this ^^^^
> 
> And Y U NO WRITE FORUM RULES
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



RIP Punctuation?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> this ^^^^
> 
> And Y U NO WRITE FORUM RULES
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Come on a.cid we need some rules up before it picks up and chaos ensues

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## a.cid (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> A pm might Help
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Meh 







QuantumFoam said:


> this ^^^^
> 
> And Y U NO WRITE FORUM RULES
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no upgrade my account!

Jk, I have my hands full atm, with a little surprise for my sub-forum (ssshhh, you know about it, don't tell others...its supposed to be a surprise)
I'll do it for sure, it'll just take a little time 
Sorry...

Not helping the fact is that my friend loaned me his Transformers game...have to complete yet another game now :banghead:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Good morning muffins. Anybody as tired as I am?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> That image...when we pwnd the X83rs...
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Jup..


Just read through 21 pages...and wasted my time -.-

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

Thread is dead


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Morning. 
Reminder, please vote if not voted yet. Much appreciated. Thank you. 
http://jaszekphoto.com/xda-photo-challenge/

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Morning.
> Reminder, please vote if not voted yet. Much appreciated. Thank you.
> http://jaszekphoto.com/xda-photo-challenge/
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



WTF man?


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> WTF man?

Click to collapse



Huh? 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

are naked ladies here now?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> RIP English..

Click to collapse



It was perfectly alright in my books

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Lol, as said above, RIP english
> I liked your old username, more than this one...

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

But bhaskar was my fathers name and people used to get confused and call my fathers name... it was bit awkward sometimes... so my gaming name I choose..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> It was perfectly alright in my books
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



And what book are you reading pray tell

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Huh?
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



You made this your campaigning grounds

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> And what book are you reading pray tell
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Uummmm... how about no?

Seems too many grammar nazis out here today... I better be careful..!

**looks around**
**seems they all left, or so it seems**

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 5, 2012)

Nananananananananana guess who's back


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nananananananananana guess who's back

Click to collapse



Nice pic lol...

Hi there Rohin, Allan, Prawesome, tinky, Joseph and everyone too

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nananananananananana guess who's back

Click to collapse



tom skarrit?
john mclane?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> tom skarrit?
> john mclane?

Click to collapse



Jokes on you :laugh: I don't know any of those guys !


----------



## veeman (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Good morning muffins. Anybody as tired as I am?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Yes. And I have a Physics test today which I didn't study for. Hopefully I won't fail.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Ohai all



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai all
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Y U NO ON GTALK


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

quantumfoam said:


> ohai all
> 
> 
> 
> asus transformer tf300t | zte blade

Click to collapse



y u no reply me


----------



## veeman (Dec 5, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Y U NO ON GTALK

Click to collapse











LewisGauss said:


> y u no reply me

Click to collapse



Why are you not using proper grammar, punctuation, and spelling? RIP English.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why are you not using proper grammar, punctuation, and spelling? RIP English.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



WHO CARES?!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 5, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why are you not using proper grammar, punctuation, and spelling? RIP English.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Y U CARE


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Y U CARE

Click to collapse



Why you use caps

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

-darkknight- said:


> why you use caps
> 
> account taken over by ponies help?!?!

Click to collapse



why u no caps?
;p


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Grammar Nazis, grammar nazis everywhere


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Search is down....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Search is down....
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Tell me about it, no favorites on tapatalk

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tell me about it, no favorites on tapatalk
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Lol.. y u didn't had them?

This exact thing happened when my account was just a week old here...
As soon as search came back .. I subscribed to off topic , my device forum and about xda-developers  all the time for safety.. and all threads I have posted too  
Its just that I wanted to post on manga thread.. its quite down in ot now

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Tell me about it, no favorites on tapatalk
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Hmm.....No its just the participated tab that will go down.Favorites will still work


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hmm.....No its just the participated tab that will go down.Favorites will still work

Click to collapse



I think he meant he didn't had any under fav tab in tapatalk..

Its unread, all, participated tabs btb..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I think he meant he didn't had any under fav tab in tapatalk..
> 
> Its unread, all, participated tabs btb..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that...but who cares about unread and all tabs anyway


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

damn,
just saw the movie ted,
i can't stop laughing my arse out at this scene,


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> damn,
> just saw the movie ted,
> i can't stop laughing my arse out at this scene,

Click to collapse



Look what jesus did, look what jesus did.brilliant line

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> damn,
> just saw the movie ted,
> i can't stop laughing my arse out at this scene,

Click to collapse



If you think Ted is funny(it is its funny as hell) you should watch the dictator 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Look what jesus did, look what jesus did.brilliant line
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



you should watch the movie,
the best comedy movie so far this 2012

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> If you think Ted is funny(it is its funny as hell) you should watch the dictator
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



i was tempted to download it,
the screens turned me off and also the reviews,
but i will download this weekend as i have nothing better to do


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you should watch the movie,
> the best comedy movie so far this 2012
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Seen both off these, both funny

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Dictator is crap. Just dark humour about stereotypes. I like jokes about stereotypes as long as they are mixed with actual fun. Nowhere near as good as Borat. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you should watch the movie,
> the best comedy movie so far this 2012
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



DL it

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Seen both off these, both funny
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



i need to get me that skyfall movie,
i dun like the actor of 007,
but hey,
movie's fking awesome anyways

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Dictator is crap. Just dark humour about stereotypes. I like jokes about stereotypes as long as they are mixed with actual fun. Nowhere near as good as Borat.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



stereotype = twilight


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for resurrecting manga thread... I wanted to post there..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i need to get me that skyfall movie,
> i dun like the actor of 007,
> but hey,
> movie's fking awesome anyways
> ...

Click to collapse



Skyfall is good, overall story line isn't that much.but the film is quite good. I think he makes a good bond.

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all......
Went to sleep after that post a few hours back.
Still sleepy...
Might drift off again......



Josepho1997 said:


> Good morning muffins. Anybody as tired as I am?
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



At least. Most probably more. 



tinky1 said:


> Dictator is crap. Just dark humour about stereotypes. I like jokes about stereotypes as long as they are mixed with actual fun. Nowhere near as good as Borat.

Click to collapse



He's telling the truth, boys and girls.












---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

This thread..................................................................
IS IT DEAD??????


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Its pretty slow today..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

My signature is now very very clean. Nothing else, just a png.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> My signature is now very very clean. Nothing else, just a png.

Click to collapse



I dont see even a png.

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Its pretty slow today..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Seems so.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I dont see even a png.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Face problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Thanks for resurrecting manga thread... I wanted to post there..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



No problem

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> My signature is now very very clean. Nothing else, just a png.

Click to collapse



As opposed to what? Was it a dirty sig?

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I dont see even a png.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any comment on my sig?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Face problem?

Click to collapse



See it now, you GigaTech Writer, you. :silly:

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Any comment on my sig?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Have you thought about liposuction or bariatric surgery?
Coz dat sig iz phat, yo!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No problem
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



I didn't thank you

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I didn't thank you
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Still

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Have you thought about liposuction or bariatric surgery?
> Coz dat sig iz phat, yo!

Click to collapse



Hmmm... what language was that? 

I don't even.....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> as opposed to what? Was it a dirty sig?
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



to save bandwidth. Xd


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> to save bandwidth. Xd

Click to collapse



You need to be banned

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 5, 2012)

GRAMMAR, Y U GO OUT OF FASHION?

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> You need to be banned
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



View attachment 1538790

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> GRAMMAR, Y U GO OUT OF FASHION?
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Y u care:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u care:sly:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I duznt care 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hmmm... what language was that?
> 
> I don't even.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Liposuction and bariatric surgery are used to treat obesity.

I said your sig is fat. It needs to slim down.

Is that square enough for you?


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

Good day, UEFA Champions League match day.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Liposuction and bariatric surgery are used to treat obesity.
> 
> I said your sig is fat. It needs to slim down.
> 
> Is that square enough for you?

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

Now it makes a bit more sense...

If my sig is fat... you haven't seen half of other xda'ers sigs I bet :banghead:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> Now it makes a bit more sense...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, if lots of people are fat, lots of people are fat.
It's not like it becomes normal if everyone does it. 

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

Dead, I say. DEAD!!!!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine is smaller than yours and Tesla sig lol...

I want to include that chi alpha delta pic once I'm member tomorrow...

But wondering still how to do it... guess have to put all under hide..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Mine is smaller than yours and Tesla sig lol...
> 
> I want to include that chi alpha delta pic once I'm member tomorrow...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine izz curvy and streamlined and simple and sober.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

i can't even make my own sig. lol. i truly suck at...err...visual stuff. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Mine is smaller than yours and Tesla sig lol...
> 
> I want to include that chi alpha delta pic once I'm member tomorrow...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shrink the mowned.com image.
Maybe remove the 'Follow the Rules. Report Suspicious Activity. Obey Big Brother' ticker...
It's quite common anyway....

Decrease font sizes of the guide and other threads...

Finally, STREAMLINE and simplify. 

Edit: Shrink your tapatalk sig also.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i can't even make my own sig. lol. i truly suck at...err...visual stuff.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1

Mine doesn't have any flashy pics..

Actually I hate those pics ... as they eat my bandwidth... mine has links to all useful threads to newbie and my works .. I don't care about pics in sig 

And hello cas
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

My sig is great. Good quote, important (to me)  thread and phone info. All ya ever need. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i can't even make my own sig. lol. i truly suck at...err...visual stuff.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



it just takes imagination, patience, and weed,


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

hola deadly, alan, and tinky.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> it just takes imagination, patience, and weed,

Click to collapse



The more of the third option, the better the sig 

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> it just takes imagination, patience, and weed,

Click to collapse



i'm a bit short on weed am imagination right now. at least i have patience.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm a bit short on weed am imagination right now. at least i have patience.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey cas..... wuzzup?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> The more of the third option, the better the sig
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



lmao. hola eep. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Mine izz curvy and streamlined and simple and sober.

Click to collapse



Lol... mine has good content.. which is what is important..







krushnam said:


> Shrink the mowned.com image.
> Maybe remove the 'Follow the Rules. Report Suspicious Activity. Obey Big Brother' ticker...
> It's quite common anyway....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk sig will go down a notch once I become member..

Rules and guides I don't wanna remove for a picture mate.. I feel they are important if it helps others than some pic in sign. But that's just my thoughts...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... mine has good content.. which is what is important..
> 
> Tapatalk sig will go down a notch once I become member..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just decrease font size... experiment.... try a diff layout...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> The more of the third option, the better the sig
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Hi eep.. can third option be alcohol? I don't do weeds... may be that would help me come up with good pic sig?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks like he's saying "You won't believe me, it was THIS big!" to me...


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

hiya krush and loiue loiue. who else is here? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi eep.. can third option be alcohol? I don't do weeds... may be that would help me come up with good pic sig?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Alcohol?
For a sig?
C'mon... stop grasping at straws... 

Weed is a creative juice flow enhancement drug... 
Alcohol... not so much....


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Did anyone say....Dictator sucks


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Did anyone say....Dictator sucks

Click to collapse



No. We said Borat was BETTER.
There's a difference.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> No. We said Borat was BETTER.
> There's a difference.

Click to collapse



In that case...ok


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Did anyone say....Dictator sucks

Click to collapse



I did and stand by it. 

And hola  

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know if its my pervert self coming into action or its normal..
But I just love the scene where they bring sluts to please him and he's like 'Who are they?'..Just love he says it..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Alcohol?
> For a sig?
> C'mon... stop grasping at straws...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good.. thanks... I don't wanna get into weeds just for sake of sig

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I don't know if its my pervert self coming into action or its normal..
> But I just love the scene where they bring sluts to please him and he's like 'Who are they?'..Just love he says it..

Click to collapse



Those sluts were uggos if you ask me.

4chan s has better middle eastern sluts on a good day.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I don't know if its my pervert self coming into action or its normal..
> But I just love the scene where they bring sluts to please him and he's like 'Who are they?'..Just love he says it..

Click to collapse



I think its your pervert self

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Those sluts were uggos if you ask me.
> 
> 4chan s has better middle eastern sluts on a good day.

Click to collapse



Yes they were but it was funny as hell 







Deadly. said:


> I think its your pervert self
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



No it isn't


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

Ssup pledgeringers and fellas?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No it isn't

Click to collapse



If you are so sure... y u asked in the first place 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm good.. thanks... I don't wanna get into weeds just for sake of sig
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Weed is NOT habit forming...
And it never gives you hangovers, or delirium or convulsions.
Alcohol can.

In all of documented history, NOONE has EVER died of a weed overdose.
People overdose and die because of alcohol every day.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ssup pledgeringers and fellas?

Click to collapse



Ceiling 






Deadly. said:


> If you are so sure... y u asked in the first place
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I asked krushnam...not you 
Jk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ssup pledgeringers and fellas?

Click to collapse



Hello bro...

@krushna... what was your  profession again?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I think its your pervert self
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



More like his teenage, hormone filled, horny perverted self.... :laugh: 

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Hello bro...
> 
> @krushna... what was your  profession again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Medical student.
Doctor in 4 days. 
Well, Intern actually.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

imma draw a motherf***** sky f****** high!

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> Medical student.
> Doctor in 4 days.

Click to collapse



awesome,
we could use you for cloning an advanced army of muffins,
we just need the perfect muffin specimen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> More like his teenage, hormone filled, horny perverted self.... :laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you tell us to try weed?

I don't want to be your patient on any day!!!:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> imma draw a motherf***** sky f****** high!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, GTFO and doo ett.. NAO! 

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dumb prawn is dumb..


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> imma draw a motherf***** sky f****** high!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure.
Lemme just fire up the oven to bake them muffins.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hello bro...
> 
> @krushna... what was your  profession again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hola..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> awesome,
> we could use you for cloning an advanced army of muffins,
> we just need the perfect muffin specimen

Click to collapse



I can donate if you want perfect muffin sperm


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> And you tell us to try weed?
> 
> I don't want to be your patient on any day!!!:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm saying, if you gotta try something, better weed than alcohol.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> So, GTFO and doo ett.. NAO!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? 







Deadly. said:


> I can donate if you want perfect muffin sperm
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Er....no thanks ..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Dumb prawn is dumb..

Click to collapse



THIS^^^^^^^^^

Prawn you reading this?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Weed is NOT habit forming...
> And it never gives you hangovers, or delirium or convulsions.
> Alcohol can.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only case of death by marihuana I know of is that of a bloke who got his head caved in by a falling brick of it from a second story window.I will say this though, if you have any form of mental illness, it can exasperate that condition greatly. I use it occasionally but would never advocate its use to others. Not since sectioning my brother after it brought his schizophrenic tendencies to the forefront of his life

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I'm saying, if you gotta try something, better weed than alcohol.

Click to collapse



you sir have made me change my ways,
im getting stoned by weed every 11am now,
fk alcohol!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> THIS^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Prawn you reading this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Er....no thanks ..

Click to collapse



I didn't ask your opinion... I was asking Alan's..
JK

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------

I even read motivated photos .com:sly:

Fail your attempt was fail..



-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I didn't ask your opinion... I was asking Alan's..
> JK
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



No point in lying...admit it


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I can donate if you want perfect muffin sperm
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



A bit of a guide for you


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No point in lying...admit it

Click to collapse



i'd give those girls a 3/10 for a very wide and broad range of reasons,
i'd still bang them though


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No point in lying...admit it

Click to collapse



I see nao.. you don't even know that it has motivatedphotos.com in it..

So no point in telling a pervert minded prawn

JK bro..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> A bit of a guide for you

Click to collapse



I suggest you to remove it mate... we have kids in house..

Please do remove it at once....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Hola..

Click to collapse



Hola mi amigo...
Como estas?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> A bit of a guide for you

Click to collapse



are we even allowed to post pics like that?  :shocked:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> are we even allowed to post pics like that?  :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I told him to remove it asap in my last post...

Nope we aren't allowed to do it... not in xda or frat house rules..

Krushna remove at once please...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Only case of death by marihuana I know of is that of a bloke who got his head caved in by a falling brick of it from a second story window.I will say this though, if you have any form of mental illness, it can exasperate that condition greatly. I use it occasionally but would never advocate its use to others. Not since sectioning my brother after it brought his schizophrenic tendencies to the forefront of his life
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Ya it does decrease sensory inhibition...
Hence everything becoming awesome after weed...

But normal people shouldn't have much of a problem.

If you have a mental condition, especially a psychotic one like schizophrenia, please don't use weed, alcohol or any other psychoactive substance, even white ink. 

Also, the synthetic weed that's getting popular these days is dangerous. It has many impurities and God knows where it's synthesized and how.
People have overdosed on those.
So don't buy THC tablets, etc.
If you want to use weed, use the natural leaf.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Krushna... please check your pm or read above posts of mine or cas and remove the pic asap...

Thanks bro... for removing it..:thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Krushna... please check your pm or read above posts of mine or cas and remove the pic asap...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



+1
thanks deadly.
and no offense krush. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I see nao.. you don't even know that it has motivatedphotos.com in it..
> 
> So no point in telling a pervert minded prawn
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Done. That guide was for you only. You were asking for it.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

you guys are polluting my innocent mind. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Done. That guide was for you only. You were asking for it.

Click to collapse



I didn't ask.. I know better in that sub.. anyway... lets leave that topic!!!

So nobody is going about nominations anymore?

All settled?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

You cannot smoke enough weed to overdose. It's physically impossible. However, it can lead to death as you might do something stupid. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> you guys are polluting my innocent mind.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



We can't pollute an already polluted mind 

Can we?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I didn't ask.. I know better in that sub.. anyway... lets leave that topic!!!
> 
> So nobody is going about nominations anymore?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who's nominated for what?
Any links to specific posts.

I meant, you asked to donate muffin sperm, and I gave you a guide on how to donate it. And microscopically examine sperm. :laugh:

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> You cannot smoke enough weed to overdose. It's physically impossible. However, it can lead to death as you might do something stupid.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



That is implied. Stupidity can be lethal even when you're sober.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Who's nominated for what?
> Any links to specific posts.
> 
> I meant, you asked to donate muffin sperm, and I gave you a guide on how to donate it. And microscopically examine sperm. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Check first post op.... or check page 530 or so onwards...

I told you this when you asked what you missed:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> We can't pollute an already polluted mind
> 
> Can we?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Check first post op.... or check page 530 or so onwards...
> 
> I told you this when you asked what you missed:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I read that reply. It was so boring that it put me to sleep. 
Actually, I slept coz I'm sleep deprived after these continuous exams... so I couldn't read the nominations...


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> you guys are polluting my innocent mind.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



There you are...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm standing for risk management chairman post.. so any votes for me?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ya it does decrease sensory inhibition...
> Hence everything becoming awesome after weed...
> 
> But normal people shouldn't have much of a problem.
> ...

Click to collapse



i wish there was a position for Biological Substances Officer,
i'd certainly nominate you


can apex make a Produce Management Specialist?
i'd nominate myself


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm standing for risk management chairman post.. so any votes for me?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



You already got 4.
Y U NO vote for me for VP?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Check first post op.... or check page 530 or so onwards...
> 
> I told you this when you asked what you missed:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



long op is long.

can i be nominated for official mascot?  jk.

tinky and jugg should join. they'd fill in some of those positions perfectly.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i wish there was a position for Biological Substances Officer,
> i'd certainly nominate you

Click to collapse



+1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm standing for risk management whatever post.. so any votes for me?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Me.... PM Apex to vote, right?

You certainly managed that risk a few posts back, Deadly.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Me.... PM Apex to vote, right?
> 
> You certainly managed that risk a few posts back, Deadly.

Click to collapse



No.. just post here... he will see he said.. he can search +1 and get posts...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i wish there was a position for Biological Substances Officer,
> i'd certainly nominate you
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can certainly ask him....

For both mine and yours...
His reply would certainly be interesting to say the least.

OK gotta go for dinner, guys....
See you all again in 1/2 an hour or so. 

Don't let this thread die while I'm gone.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No.. just post here... he will see he said.. he can search +1 and get posts...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



+1



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No.. just post here... he will see he said.. he can search +1 and get posts...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> There you are...

Click to collapse



ohai king ace.  nice to see you again. 

you're running for vp? danm. we're f**ked... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You already got 4.
> Y U NO vote for me for VP?

Click to collapse



Lol... more is better.. 4 is not much..

I wanted QF for VP..

But I already gave vote.. you missed it...

@cas... there is no mascot post yet..

Apex said he will make more if the need is there..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

deadly. said:


> no.. Just post here... He will see he said.. He can search +1 and get posts...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★nothing is true.. Everything is permitted©★
> have you seen a muffin..?_

Click to collapse



+1

I vote for Deadly.

kthxbye


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ohai king ace.  nice to see you again.
> 
> you're running for vp? danm. we're f**ked...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hola..

You as a member already has taken care of the 'f*kin up frat house' part..


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> +1

Click to collapse



King... why should we make you Prince (VP)?????

CONVINCE US!!!!! :silly:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ohai king ace.  nice to see you again.
> 
> you're running for vp? danm. we're f**ked...
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol'ed hard at the last line ..

+1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

we need a Biological Substances Officer, since the frat uses "substances" that are inherent to thier needs (well everyone except the innocent mascot)


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> King... why should we make you Prince (VP)?????
> 
> CONVINCE US!!!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Cuz i deserve it....? 
Cuz i'm the best spammer to ever come from the legacy forums? 
Cuz i'm the best troll to have emerged from the legacy forums? 
Cuz i know 4 of the governing body members and cuz i'm about to kill one of 'em?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> we need a Biological Substances Officer, since the frat uses "substances" that are inherent to thier needs (well everyone except the innocent mascot)

Click to collapse



Apex said we can have more posts if need be there.. so I'm sure you can convince him for this post..
+1

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Cuz i deserve it....?
> Cuz i'm the best spammer to ever come from the legacy forums?
> Cuz i'm the best troll to have emerged from the legacy forums?
> Cuz i know 4 of the governing body members and cuz i'm about to kill one of 'em?

Click to collapse



Me u Alan are all from legacy forums...
So its not hands down result as you say 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

How are you guys? I'm at school right now. History class. I'm too tired to pay attention. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Apex said we can have more posts if need be there.. so I'm sure you can convince him for this post..
> +1
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



And i'm better than you both..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> And i'm better than you both..

Click to collapse



If you were , you didn't had to say it out loud

@Joseph... go through previous pages.. it would be fun read in history class.. just don't laugh hard and get caught

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Cuz i deserve it....?
> Cuz i'm the best spammer to ever come from the legacy forums?
> Cuz i'm the best troll to have emerged from the legacy forums?
> Cuz i know 4 of the governing body members and cuz i'm about to kill one of 'em?

Click to collapse



can i bribe you to kill one of the two instead?

let's share power and rule the world,
enslave muffins and glorify the frat,
and also raid hot blonde chicks


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> can i bribe you to kill one of the two instead?

Click to collapse



Which one? 

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> If you were , you didn't had to say it out loud
> 
> @Joseph... go through previous pages.. it would be fun read in history class.. just don't laugh hard and get caught
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



RIP English...


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Cuz i deserve it....?
> Cuz i'm the best spammer to ever come from the legacy forums?
> Cuz i'm the best troll to have emerged from the legacy forums?
> Cuz i know 4 of the governing body members and cuz i'm about to kill one of 'em?

Click to collapse



y u wanna kill prawesome? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> y u wanna kill prawesome?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You, my friend, you...not prawns. i eat prawns.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You, my friend, you...not prawns. i eat prawns.

Click to collapse



let's eat prawns together then. as my last meal. 
now where is that prawn when you need him?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You, my friend, you...not prawns. i eat prawns.

Click to collapse



you can't kill cas,
i made him a costume for his mascoteering....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by King ACE<br />
> > Cuz i deserve it....? <br />
> > Cuz i'm the best spammer to ever come from the legacy forums? <br />
> > Cuz i'm the best troll to have emerged from the legacy forums? <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



He says hot blonde chix.
And all you think of is Prawesome.
Meh.

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> If you were , you didn't had to say it out loud
> 
> @Joseph... go through previous pages.. it would be fun read in history class.. just don't laugh hard and get caught
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I started laughing as my teacher was talking about the halocaust and how millions of jew died. 
Everybody looked at me as if I were sick. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I started laughing as my teacher was talking about the halocaust and how millions of jew died.
> Everybody looked at me as if I were sick.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



See.. I warned you before.. 
@king ace... what's with the rip English all the time? Get over your nazi instincts :sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I started laughing as my teacher was talking about the halocaust and how millions of jew died.
> Everybody looked at me as if I were sick.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



what's funny about the holocaust? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> you can't kill cas,
> i made him a costume for his mascoteering....

Click to collapse



i would like my costume to be more feline. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what's funny about the holocaust?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got a bit over zealous with your first post I'm afraid. Oops me bad

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what's funny about the holocaust?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fine mr.picky picky,
i'll kidnap the tailors daughter and ask him to make another one,

holocaust?
sounds like a metal band name
(i know what it really is though)


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'd give those girls a 3/10 for a very wide and broad range of reasons,
> i'd still bang them though

Click to collapse



Me too 







Deadly. said:


> I see nao.. you don't even know that it has motivatedphotos.com in it..
> 
> So no point in telling a pervert minded prawn
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop pulling out fails :thumbdown:

Also, Imma gonna go all out troll on you from now on :silly:






cascabel said:


> you guys are polluting my innocent mind.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



*cough* *cough* 






cascabel said:


> let's eat prawns together then. as my last meal.
> now where is that prawn when you need him?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was watching "Not Afrai" by Eminem..Come to think of
it, quite a coincidence huh?  





krushnam said:


> He says hot blonde chix.
> And all you think of is Prawesome.
> Meh.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What can I do..What can I do...I am too awesome that no one stop talking about me


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What can I do..What can I do...I am too awesome that no one stop talking about me

Click to collapse



nobody liked my idea of hot blonde chicks and bribery


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I got a bit over zealous with your first post I'm afraid. Oops me bad
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



i don't get it.. sorry jugg. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hah. As if.
I can talk to/of anyone, but at the back of my mind, it's still hot chix. 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hah. As if.
> I can talk to/of anyone, but at the back of my mind, it's still hot chix.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nothing can best hot chix ...ever


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What can I do..What can I do...I am too awesome that no one stop talking about me

Click to collapse



Orlynao.jpg

I don't think so

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hah. As if.
> I can talk to/of anyone, but at the back of my mind, it's still hot chix.
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ahh,
thank you me fine boy,
now let's bang all girls whose named debbie


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing can best hot chix ...ever

Click to collapse



+1

Totally agreed

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Orlynao.jpg
> 
> I don't think so
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noonecares.jpg


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

I think I will stand for 'Recruitment Chairman'.Anyone wanna nominate me?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> idontcare.jpg

Click to collapse



FTFY


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



No..You are wrong


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing can best hot chix ...ever

Click to collapse



2 posts back, you claimed you did.

But now you say nothing can beat hot chix.
QED you are nothing. 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I think I will stand for 'Recruitment Chairman'.Anyone wanna nominate me?

Click to collapse



-1

JK bro.. axis is standing for that afaik... you still wanna go at it?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No..You are wrong

Click to collapse



NO IT's NEVER THE SAME PRAWN!


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I think I will stand for 'Recruitment Chairman'.Anyone wanna nominate me?

Click to collapse



i honestly think the governing body members shouldn't be eligible for being an officer. my opinion though. 

edit: i seem to have killed 3 threads. i'm good. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol... nice pic... but never gonna happen.. unless some Chinese company comes with that name 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

In my opinion, founders are like the royals of Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House, they shouldn't participate in the election. 
But they've the right to decide when to elect etc.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i honestly think the governing body members shouldn't be eligible for being an officer. my opinion though.
> 
> edit: i seem to have killed 3 threads. i'm good.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's if no one is standing for a post... then they can stand...

That's what is written in op post..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

Can anyone nominate me as the recruitment chairman?Please.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> 2 posts back, you claimed you did.
> 
> But now you say nothing can beat hot chix.
> QED you are nothing.
> ...

Click to collapse



I forgot about hot chicks at first 







Deadly. said:


> -1
> 
> JK bro.. axis is standing for that afaik... you still wanna go at it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








cascabel said:


> i honestly think the governing body members shouldn't be eligible for being an officer. my opinion though.
> 
> edit: i seem to have killed 3 threads. i'm good.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hm..Lets wait for apex on this..If axis is standing for it, then I am not standing for it but axis is a governing body member too

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> NO IT's NEVER THE SAME PRAWN!

Click to collapse



Sometimes it is


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I forgot about hot chicks at first
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it's better for the founders to be like the royals here. 
You can't take any post. That's how I think.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hm..Lets wait for apex on this..If axis is standing for it, then I am not standing for it but axis is a governing body member too

Click to collapse



I said axis drummer.. not apex Strider..

And also only members should be able to stand right?

Or outsiders too? 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> In my opinion, founders are like the royals of Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House, they shouldn't participate in the election.
> But they've the right to decide when to elect etc.

Click to collapse



this was what i meant, but skip the royalty part. lol.

i agree we should wait for apex or at least qf on this. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

i was gonna watch a lot of collegehumor but i just realize i got only 81mb left in my data plan


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> this was what i meant, but skip the royalty part. lol.
> 
> i agree we should wait for apex or at least qf on this.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Something like royal, LOL 
I would like to call them royal though.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I said axis drummer.. not apex Strider..
> 
> And also only members should be able to stand right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



only members. not outsiders. not pledges.  i don't mean to sound harsh. i just don't want to be unfair to members who stuck with the avatar and sig just to be members. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> this was what i meant, but skip the royalty part. lol.
> 
> i agree we should wait for apex or at least qf on this.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse




we could smuggle weed and make a forture and split the shares


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> we could smuggle weed and make a forture and split the shares

Click to collapse



dooooeeeettt.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> we could smuggle weed and make a forture and split the shares

Click to collapse



You. Weed. Profit?

You'd smoke the lot before one bud got sold, bro. 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> dooooeeeettt.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



why u still up man?
it's 1am already lol


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I said axis drummer.. not apex Strider..
> 
> And also only members should be able to stand right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both Axis and apex are governing body members.. 
Also..Which section is the governing body members standing for elections part?


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> only members. not outsiders. not pledges.  i don't mean to sound harsh. i just don't want to be unfair to members who stuck with the avatar and sig just to be members.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Agreed. No outsiders. 
I suggest that only 1 month old or above members can be nominated for election.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> only members. not outsiders. not pledges.  i don't mean to sound harsh. i just don't want to be unfair to members who stuck with the avatar and sig just to be members.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^^^

So no post for rohin

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> we could smuggle weed and make a forture and split the shares

Click to collapse



I'm in

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

i just realized something,
my roomie works for author solutions a IT publishing firm,
they make kindle fire HD in the plant here at philippines,
it's kinda wierd no one sells kindle except through amazon when actually the stuff is manufactured here


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Both Axis and apex are governing body members..
> Also..Which section is the governing body members standing for elections part?

Click to collapse



Governing members, oh please. 
I really hope that you guys don't participate in the election.
However, you guys still have the right to participate in management meetings etc. because of the royalty.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Both Axis and apex are governing body members..
> Also..Which section is the governing body members standing for elections part?

Click to collapse



Read the full op you lazy butt..

I aint telling ya..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> why u still up man?
> it's 1am already lol

Click to collapse



00:49 

i sleep around 2am. lol. you? are you still at work? don't you have days off? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 00:49
> 
> i sleep around 2am. lol. you? are you still at work? don't you have days off?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



i have days off,
i asked to get a fixed off on saturday and sunday,


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 00:49
> 
> i sleep around 2am. lol. you? are you still at work? don't you have days off?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



00:52  
Where do you come from?!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> 00:52
> Where do you come from?!

Click to collapse



im guessing we have the same time zone,
we're from philippines


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> 00:52
> Where do you come from?!

Click to collapse



i'm hiding in your garden, with dnotice, waiting for hot blonde chicks to pass by. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> im guessing we have the same time zone,
> we're from philippines

Click to collapse



Malaysia here.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> im guessing we have the same time zone,
> we're from philippines

Click to collapse



dammit. now we have to change locations. we've been exposed. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> dammit. now we have to change locations. we've been exposed.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You are a Philippino? 

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> dammit. now we have to change locations. we've been exposed.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You? Who cares? 
No one would take your photo even if you're naked at the street.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm hiding in your garden, with dnotice, waiting for hot blonde chicks to pass by.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



i'll get the sack, sedatives, and a pack of trojan


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Come to India then

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'll get the sack, sedatives, and a pack of trojan

Click to collapse



Wait for meee

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Until we have enough members to sustain all the Officer Positions, perhaps. It's all up for discussion right now. However, while typing this, we will (by election time) have 20 Charter Members, after completing their pledge period. So, maybe that was just a statement of over-excitement, when I mentioned the Body holding office. Second thought, maybe not the best idea. Keep in mind, this House is still but a fledgling, and is still taking form...

Click to collapse



^
What apex said a few pages ago

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Wait for meee
> 
> This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

Click to collapse



What's the use?

You won't have them anyway...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> You? Who cares?
> No one would take your photo even if you're naked at the street.

Click to collapse



that would explain the lack of cameras when i was running earlier naked. :screwy:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What's the use?
> 
> You won't have them anyway...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will have my dream 

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are a Philippino?
> 
> This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

Click to collapse



i'm cas. nice to meet you. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Wait for meee
> 
> This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

Click to collapse



let's hide behind this pink balloon


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Look!! Who thought to drop by

Hi QF.. finally made it huh?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm cas. nice to meet you.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi..
I like Philippinos..
Not gay though 

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> let's hide behind this pink balloon

Click to collapse



Fail pic?

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

Also ...hi qf

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm cas. nice to meet you.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



hi i'm a potato, i will eat all your produce inside the fridge


i used to have a indian manager before,
i think i told deadly the story,
very considerate boss,
i was always late and he never got mad at me,
and i'm always late for like 20mins everyday,
he just tells me "please don't be late tomorrow", and i'm like "yes, sir"


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi..
> I like Philippinos..
> Not gay though
> 
> This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed

Click to collapse



No wonder tinky1 had his doubts:sly:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi..
> I like Philippinos..
> Not gay though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where are you from?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> hi i'm a potato, i will eat all your produce inside the fridge

Click to collapse



Comeatmebrah.jpg

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Boring thread is boring.... 
And it looks like Prawesome is getting stick second day on.... 
Boooooo
Prawesome, get that fly killer thingy. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No wonder tinky1 had his doubts:sly:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?

Click to collapse



Really? 



cascabel said:


> where are you from?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



India  I love the way you guys speak English

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry about my lack of being here. I'm a busy guy 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Boring thread is boring....
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Stop whining and make it interesting then :banghead:

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Sorry about my lack of being here. I'm a busy guy
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



And we aren't? 

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey. got a couple of friends from india.  nice guys and girls. we can't hang out often though as their parents are really strict. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Boring thread is boring....
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Orlynao?

See prawn post above... your doubts got some proofs!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

Is XDA showing to you that I'm offline?


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Asia is taking over xda for sure...... 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey. got a couple of friends from india.  nice guys and girls. we can't hang out often though as their parents are really strict.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol..tell me about it ..I know a lot of Philippino guys as I am not exactly living in India atm

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> hi i'm a potato, i will eat all your produce inside the fridge
> 
> 
> i used to have a indian manager before,
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup you told me in irc..







odetoandroid said:


> Sorry about my lack of being here. I'm a busy guy
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Orlynao.png

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because we are a former american colony,
and english is our 2nd language (im better at english and i failed at tagalog in college),

it is our main language in commerce, law, governance, and adult industries


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Asia is taking over xda for sure......
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



Yes. 
But Google still hasn't launch any Play Store in Asia.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup you told me in irc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't believe it either. He probably fell asleep (thread's been boring until I came along) 
Prawesome, you have to stand up for yourself or these vultures will rip you apart. 

"I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Is XDA showing to you that I'm offline?

Click to collapse



Yes

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey. got a couple of friends from india.  nice guys and girls. we can't hang out often though as their parents are really strict.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse




yup... Indian parents are usually quite strict... but its only if they are middle class family like mine...






LewisGauss said:


> Is XDA showing to you that I'm offline?

Click to collapse




yup.. you are shown as offline in tapatalk to me..






tinky1 said:


> Asia is taking over xda for sure......
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



You feeling overwhelmed bro?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm back. What I miss? Anything good?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> And we aren't?
> 
> This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

Click to collapse



It doesn't seem like it.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> I'm back. What I miss? Anything good?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Not really, just some stuff about India, Indian English, and Indian ladies.

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Thanks everyone.

Click to collapse



Hit the thanks button god dammit

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I'm back. What I miss? Anything good?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



We are on high speed now.. you missed a lot.. go back nao and read and come

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Asia is taking over xda for sure......
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



And then we will.....






Deadly. said:


> Orlynao?
> 
> See prawn post above... your doubts got some proofs!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse












deathnotice01 said:


> because we are a former american colony,
> and english is our 2nd language (im better at english and i failed at tagalog in college),
> 
> it is our main language in commerce, law, governance, and adult industries

Click to collapse





Hmm





tinky1 said:


> I didn't believe it either. He probably fell asleep (thread's been boring until I came along)
> Prawesome, you have to stand up for yourself or these vultures will rip you apart.
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



And you aren't one of them?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I'm back. What I miss? Anything good?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



just weed, blonde chicks and asians


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hit the thanks button god dammit
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Thanks *hore huh?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> And you aren't one of them?

Click to collapse



he's mind ****ing you prawn!
don't give in!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Asia? India? Chicks? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hit the thanks button god dammit
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Theres no thanks button in OT 







Josepho1997 said:


> I'm back. What I miss? Anything good?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



My awesomeness, hot chicks, tinky's self praise, deadly acting like a badass and some memes..
That's about it..


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Thanks *hore huh?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Nah, I wouldn't be talking Bubby

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Theres no thanks button in OT
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know...

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Asia? India? Chicks?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



also weed....
HOW COULD YOU FORGET THE WEED BRA????!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

@prawn... just because you don't admit.. doesn't mean its a fail... so idontcarewhateveryousay.vob

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 5, 2012)

My Indian friends rarely speak Hindi.
They usually speak English only. 
Some of them don't even know how to speak fluent Hindi.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> And then we will.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See people, see?! And that was me standing up for him. No gratitude whatsoever. 

Finish him! 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> he's mind ****ing you prawn!
> don't give in!

Click to collapse



Must...not...give..up..


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> My Indian friends rarely speak Hindi.
> They usually speak English only.
> Some of them don't even know how to speak fluid Hindi.

Click to collapse



I like English. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> See people, see?! And that was me standing up for him. No gratitude whatsoever.
> 
> Finish him!
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Noo 

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> @prawn... just because you don't admit.. doesn't mean its a fail... so idontcarewhateveryousay.vob
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Same goes for me


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Anybody know Spanish?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> My Indian friends rarely speak Hindi.
> They usually speak English only.
> Some of them don't even know how to speak fluid Hindi.

Click to collapse



es cierto?

i know a little spanish too,
but i suck at tagalog,
because where i live we have a different native dialect other than the main language,


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Should we make an irc channel?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> My Indian friends rarely speak Hindi.
> They usually speak English only.
> Some of them don't even know how to speak fluid Hindi.

Click to collapse



Because even though India national language is Hindi.... only around 5-7 states main language is Hindi..

We have 28 states and languages are 100's... so you can't expect everyone to know Hindi.. I speak it well.. but not fluently... my English and Hindi are both on par..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Because even though India national language is Hindi.... only around 5-7 states main language is Hindi..
> 
> We have 28 states and languages are 100's... so you can't expect everyone to know Hindi.. I speak it well.. but not fluently... my English and Hindi are both on par..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here..I can't speak Hindi fluently


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Anybody know Spanish?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



que algunos espanoles


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Noo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fail.....

Sane goes for you... not me

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone saw my previous post?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> que algunos espanoles

Click to collapse



Does that mean you speak Spanish? I forget what algunos means.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Should we make an irc channel?

Click to collapse



Yes yes yes yes yes yes

And I see every post...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Fail.....
> 
> Sane goes for you... not me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are right..I am sane and you aren't  

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes yes
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hm..Ok..I will make the channel name public if apex is ok with it..
Tinky, can you join public rc channel?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are right..I am sane and you aren't

Click to collapse



Dang my auto correct!! It didn't change it to same 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Does that mean you speak Spanish? I forget what algunos means.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



it means few or little,
so i said i speak a little spanish,

entendido?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Should we make an irc channel?

Click to collapse



dooooo eeeett nao. or at least gtalk.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dang my auto correct!! It didn't change it to same
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Your autocorrect knows the truth..
I am sane and you aren't

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> dooooo eeeett nao. or at least gtalk.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Meh..Irc is better


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are right..I am sane and you aren't
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's it got to do with rc channel? I visited it once... it was quite boring...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> dooooo eeeett nao. or at least gtalk.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



i thought you were asleep or bangin with a hot blonde,
cas,
do you speak spanish?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> dooooo eeeett nao. or at least gtalk.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Irc ftw... all the way

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i thought you were asleep or bangin with a hot blonde,
> cas,
> do you speak spanish?

Click to collapse



in bed. about to sleep. i don't speak much spanish. i do understand though. lol. go figure. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What's it got to do with rc channel? I visited it once... it was quite boring...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Nothing..just a place to talk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi..
> I like Philippinos..
> Not gay though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pinoy chix.... HOT!!!!!


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing..just a place to talk

Click to collapse



go make one nao. we'll have apex add it to op later if he approves of it. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Sorry about my lack of being here. I'm a busy guy
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Busy troll is busy. 

Wuzzup?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Pinoy chix.... HOT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Pinoy chix?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Orlynao?
> 
> See prawn post above... your doubts got some proofs!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Proofs about poofs... 

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Asia is taking over xda for sure......
> 
> "I'm all in favor of keeping dangerous weapons out of the hands of fools. Let's start with typewriters"

Click to collapse



1 out of 3 ppl in the world is Asian.
So, it's just natural.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Proofs about poofs...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ppl? 
People per lake? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Pinoy chix.... HOT!!!!!

Click to collapse



yep,


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Anybody know Spanish?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Ne habla Espanol.

Mais je parle Francais.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ne habla Espanol.
> 
> Mais je parle Francais.

Click to collapse



usted habla espanol tambien?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Your autocorrect knows the truth..
> I am sane and you aren't
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I haz nettalk but i dunno how to irc... sum1 plz help,


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ne habla Espanol.
> 
> Mais je parle Francais.

Click to collapse



Ne? I dont't know what that means. Unless you mean no, which in that case means you no speak Spanish.
No habla Ingles. (JK)

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> usted habla espanol tambien?

Click to collapse



If that means 'Do I understand/ speak Spanish?', then NO.
I just know Se habla espanol, piso mojado (wet floor) (i think)  and other random stuff.
From public signs, mostly.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ppl?
> People per lake?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Ppl=people..

We know how to use short forms for English words..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ppl=people..
> 
> We know how to use short forms for English words..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



**

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> If that means 'Do I understand/ speak Spanish?', then NO.
> I just know Se habla espanol, piso mojado (wet floor) (i think)  and other random stuff.
> From public signs, mostly.

Click to collapse



it was, "you speak spanish too?"
and you we're saying "he speaks spanish, wet floor" LOL


anyone know what pajar means?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

For those who don't know about irc.... 
Install andchat app from playstore or any other irc app..

Then open freenode server in it.. put some nick and password..

Type /join #channelname

To join... but channel name is not decided yet.. so wait.. I'll give nice guide for that later

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Donde viva ustede?(sp?)
Soy viven en Estadas Unidos
Did I do it right?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Ne? I dont't know what that means. Unless you mean no, which in that case means you no speak Spanish.
> No habla Ingles. (JK)
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Ne is used in French....
Must have mixed up the Spanish in my mind.

You go to school in the US, so you must probably hablos espanol, amirite?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Donde viva ustede?(sp?)
> Soy viven en Estadas Unidos
> Did I do it right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think it's just usted for you
i'm not sure lol


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



QF... wuzzup?

Can I call you queef?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ne is used in French....
> Must have mixed up the Spanish in my mind.
> 
> You go to school in the US, so you must probably hablos espanol, amirite?

Click to collapse



I think hablos means knows/speaks. I am learning Spanish in school. In fact, Spanish is in 7 minutes.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Languages. Languages everywhere 


Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome, I can join BOTH RC channels  

Still need me? I'll login then. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> QF... wuzzup?
> 
> Can I call you queef?

Click to collapse



NO.apk



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ne is used in French....
> Must have mixed up the Spanish in my mind.
> 
> You go to school in the US, so you must probably hablos espanol, amirite?

Click to collapse



i think it is just optional in the US,
i'm used to americans talking behind my back in spanish thinking i dont understand them,
especially texans,
encounter lots of latino speaking texans


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> it was, "you speak spanish too?"
> and you we're saying "he speaks spanish, wet floor" LOL
> 
> 
> anyone know what pajar means?

Click to collapse



I thought i said "NO speak spanish, wet floor'.

~How  do you say "no speak spanish, wet floor"?

(Wet floor is the important part)


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Languages. Languages everywhere
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



No. No espanol.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Languages. Languages everywhere
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



we can talk about naughty blond chicks too


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

quantumfoam said:


> no.apk
> 
> 
> 
> asus transformer tf300t | zte blade

Click to collapse



:laugh:

ok.

:laugh:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> we can talk about naughty blond chicks too

Click to collapse



Doooooo eeeeet







krushnam said:


> :d
> 
> ok.
> 
> :d

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey guys... can we cut the Spanish?

My head hurts 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I thought i said "NO speak spanish, wet floor'.
> 
> ~How  do you say "no speak spanish, wet floor"?
> 
> (Wet floor is the important part)

Click to collapse



same,
no is no in espanol


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Doooooo eeeeet
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fixed. Look again.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey guys... can we cut the Spanish?
> 
> My head hurts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Давайте лучше по-русски говорить. 
Arba galime lietuviskai. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey guys... can we cut the Spanish?
> 
> My head hurts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, no podemos cortar españoles

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Давайте лучше по-русски говорить.
> Arba galime lietuviskai.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Time to call Iridaki



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey guys... can we cut the Spanish?
> 
> My head hurts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO.

That's Spanish, BTW, as was deathnotice pointed out.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Doooooo eeeeet
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i just googled "blonde chick" with safe search off,
and you wont belive all the things i saw,
this is the most mild and safe


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Давайте лучше по-русски говорить.
> Arba galime lietuviskai.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Ggggrrrrrrr..... 

Blah bladeh bluh blah... blah blude bluh blah...

Blahblahblahblahblah

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> NO.
> 
> That's Spanish, BTW, as was deathnotice pointed out.

Click to collapse



NO. (pronounced as no'h)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i just googled "blonde chick" with safe search off,
> and you wont belive all the things i saw,
> this is the most mild and safe

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Time to call Iridaki
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



+1 

Or mtm or The-Captain

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Давайте лучше по-русски говорить.
> Arba galime lietuviskai.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



now,
russian....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> +1
> 
> Or mtm or The-Captain
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I said iridaki because she's Greek



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> now,
> russian....

Click to collapse



Yup. My first language along with Lithuanian. I have two first languages 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



i found another safe one,
is it just me or are all blonde chicks the same?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I said iridaki because she's Greek
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Well only English is allowed in xda... so it doesn't matter who comes right?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yup. My first language along with Lithuanian. I have two first languages
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



the only thing i can know russian is by the letters,
i had a russian customer once in a while,
and they all seem to have this cool soviet commerade accent


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> the only thing i can know russian is by the letters,
> i had a russian customer once in a while,
> and they all seem to have this cool soviet commerade accent

Click to collapse



Lol. That they do. People have problem figuring out my accent though  They can hear it, but can't guess where i'm from.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. That they do. People have problem figuring out my accent though  They can hear it, but can't guess where i'm from.

Click to collapse



That's what happens when you mix with too many .............  ............

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread needs some interesting topic 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lol. That they do. People have problem figuring out my accent though  They can hear it, but can't guess where i'm from.

Click to collapse



from where i work,
i mess around with customers when i'm bored,
i do a lot of accents,
indian, mexican, russian,
but i really like using the british accent,
makes me sound professional


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> This thread needs some interesting topic
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



You should be ashamed ... that you figured it this late

JK man..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You should be ashamed ... that you figured it this late
> 
> JK man..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got post 6066 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You got post 6066
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Not this crap topic again...

Prawn got 6000th post... no one spoke about it... you brought this up again..

You should feel bad... really bad

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not this crap topic again...
> 
> Prawn got 6000th post... no one spoke about it... you brought this up again..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am bad and I should feel bad



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's what happens when you mix with too many .............  ............
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Trouble is, I don't speak a single language (i speak 3 fluently) without an accent. English influenced russian, russian and english influenced lithuanian, lithuanian and russian and the fact that i only learnt it at school and only spoken it for the last 10 years influenced english


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I am bad and I should feel bad
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



How about no



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Need to watch a movie.
Something light, preferably.

Suggestions????


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Trouble is, I don't speak a single language (i speak 3 fluently) without an accent. English influenced russian, russian and english influenced lithuanian, lithuanian and russian and the fact that i only learnt it at school and only spoken it for the last 10 years influenced english

Click to collapse



Dafuq?

Mind=blown

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

DARE ME NOT FOR I SHALT P0ST PONIES!!!!!
rawr!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> How about no
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I see someone here is going nuts

Talking to himself.. even when others are there to speak

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> DARE ME NOT FOR I SHALT P0ST PONIES!!!!!
> rawr!

Click to collapse



Doooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeet


@krushna... how about no?
Stay here

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm really bored



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm really bored
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Me too. Kinda.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm really bored
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



GTFO and find a girl 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I see someone here is going nuts
> 
> Talking to himself.. even when others are there to speak
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Multitasking. Watching the Colbert Report while replying to you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Me too. Kinda.

Click to collapse




Deadly. said:


> GTFO and find a girl
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse




Meh. Watching stuff on my Transformer


Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 5, 2012)

Back to Gingerbread again...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 5, 2012)

checking emails,
and i'm off to bed,
nighties everyone


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Watching stuff on my Transformer
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



What kind of stuff? The ones which need to be backed up on multiple places?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> checking emails,
> and i'm off to bed,
> nighties everyone

Click to collapse



Me too... night everyone... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

Yay!!! Search is back...

Now I'm feeling alive..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What kind of stuff? The ones which need to be backed up on multiple places?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



Gonna go to sleep so early?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What kind of stuff? The ones which need to be backed up on multiple places?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse




Smallville



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Smallville
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Booooooriiingg!!!! :silly:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Check this..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35063657 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## _akash (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Gonna go to sleep so early?

Click to collapse



Its almost 15 minutes past midnite.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Bored and confused....
IRC is messing with me
Stupid CS..

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Its almost 15 minutes past midnite.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's normally here till 2.30 - 3.00 am

You're new.
Intro NOW!!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Bored and confused....
> IRC is messing with me
> Stupid CS..
> 
> This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

Click to collapse



What happened with irc?

Chanserv killing you?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What happened with irc?
> 
> Chanserv killing you?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Kinda..Its messing with me..some probs with registration

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

krushnam said:


> He's normally here till 2.30 - 3.00 am
> 
> You're new.
> Intro NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



He's from my device forum... he stalked me to here...

Fawkes you wanna join frat house?
Read op first please...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> He's from my device forum... he stalked me to here...
> 
> Fawkes you wanna join frat house?
> Read op first please...
> ...

Click to collapse



Coincidence I think

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Coincidence I think
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Nope... he came to 3 threads all in different forum where I posted
JK.. may be coincidence.. but I don't think so... nevertheless.. I'm happy if he joins

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Afternoon, gentleman (and Ella). 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Afternoon, gentleman (and Ella).
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Olah Strider



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Afternoon, gentleman (and Ella).
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Hi boss, how was your day?

Ella is not here... unless lurking...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Afternoon, gentleman (and Ella).
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.

Click to collapse



GTalk and election crap..
Read 
Also..hi 

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Not too shabby. I'm hoping to get off work early and get caught up with some things. How's everyone doing? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not too shabby. I'm hoping to get off work early and get caught up with some things. How's everyone doing?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.

Click to collapse



good..you?

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not too shabby. I'm hoping to get off work early and get caught up with some things. How's everyone doing?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



All doing great... and search for "+1" to get posts related to nominations once you wanna get into that...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> All doing great... and search for "+1" to get posts related to nominations once you wanna get into that...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Will do. I'll get everything up to speed. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

If your like bacon then quote this post 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey muffins.... Also.... 
This >>^^


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not too shabby. I'm hoping to get off work early and get caught up with some things. How's everyone doing?
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.

Click to collapse



good..you?

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> good..you?
> 
> This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

Click to collapse



Hey bro..

I think you gotta read this man..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35065281

@werked.. hello there.. played ingress?

@darkknight... never had a bacon 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

Dead thread is dead...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Revived thread is revived



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Revived thread is revived
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Revival of the fittest. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Revival of the fittest.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



-_-

You need help



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> -_-
> 
> You need help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you want this to happen to you? 
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_...killed-during-police-chase-was-shot-24-times/
^^^This is *not* a threat. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Do you want this to happen to you?
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_...killed-during-police-chase-was-shot-24-times/
> ^^^This is *not* a threat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1539499
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



This...

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1539499
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



This guy.....#respect



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## _akash (Dec 5, 2012)

@deadly. And all..
I will be happy to join frat..

Fawkes...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> @deadly. And all..
> I will be happy to join frat..
> 
> Fawkes...
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure bro... welcome.. change avatar and app sign asap and you are in!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> @deadly. And all..
> I will be happy to join frat..
> 
> Fawkes...
> ...

Click to collapse



Pledge nao! Don't mind the transparency of this post. I just figured out how to do it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> @deadly. And all..
> I will be happy to join frat..
> 
> Fawkes...
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, the more the merrier! Have you read the OP for Pledge Criteria? 

Also, what's up with silent_bob, anyone? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sure bro... welcome.. change avatar and app sign asap and you are in!!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



 Welcome Muffin-to-be



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Pledge nao! Don't mind the transparency of this post. I just figured out how to do it.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Figured out what? 

Don't you wanna say thanks to me?

Btb.. it looks fine in dark theme of app

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Figured out what?
> 
> Don't you wanna say thanks to me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, I figured it our before you posted the hex code. Just check my post again. But thanks anyways.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Awesome, the more the merrier! Have you read the OP for Pledge Criteria?
> 
> Also, what's up with silent_bob, anyone?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Well that was his first and last post here...

I have seen all posts...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Awesome, the more the merrier! Have you read the OP for Pledge Criteria?
> 
> Also, what's up with silent_bob, anyone?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Silent_Bob 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well that was his first and last post here...
> 
> I have seen all posts...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just wondering if he's still wearing his muffin. Also, I need to PM cabessius... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Silent_Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Who's silent Bob? There's a chocolate Bob...

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well that was his first and last post here...
> 
> I have seen all posts...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly, get a life.... :screwy::what:

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Silent_Bob
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



He pledged, went through the criteria, but I've not seen him here since. Curious if anyone else has. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Deadly, get a life.... :screwy::what:
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Lol... I have one.. xda?:what:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> He pledged, went through the criteria, but I've not seen him here since. Curious if anyone else has.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I'm on it

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

Good day all.  By this day's end, I believe I shall shed my muffin.  Prawn... that's not an innuendo.






Sorry, easy target, with all the allegations by tinky. 

Sent from the top of my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good day all.  By this day's end, I believe I shall shed my muffin.  Prawn... that's not an innuendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are free to un-muffin. Check the OP. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 5, 2012)

Just got home from training. Bloody knuckles ftw 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just got home from training. Bloody knuckles ftw
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Guess what.... he still has muffin avatar...

Post link...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35017768 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



What? 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks, Apex!

Signature loading...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

And that was his last post on xda... seems to me not so active on xda...
Well I shouldnt compare to myself I guess....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> And that was his last post on xda... seems to me not so active on xda...
> Well I shouldnt compare to myself I guess....
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



You live here. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

@apex... at the end of this day at your place I think mine and Ella's muffin term ends too.. am I right?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You live here.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Both of you seem to be here more than me, and that's saying something seeing as I live with my phone in my hand and the app always on

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You live here.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



That I do

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 5, 2012)

Thread dead is thread


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Thread dead is thread
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Uuummmm.... no...

Dead thread is dead..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

It's not dead if we're here to talk about it.

Signature loading...


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @apex... at the end of this day at your place I think mine and Ella's muffin term ends too.. am I right?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Tomorrow marks 14 calendar days. You're so close! 

Also, we should all be trying to do some recruiting. New muffins are needed to take the places of all you new Charter Members that are coming up in the following days. 

Edit: You're right. 22nd to the 5th is 14. Look! I can count to potato. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol I'm sure I'll never get a code now 

Went overboard  oh well. 

What's up fellas?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I'm sure I'll never get a code now
> 
> Went overboard  oh well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll get a code I'm sure.like I said if one comes my way your first on my list

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You'll get a code I'm sure.like I said if one comes my way your first on my list
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



*punches his way to the front of the queue*

Me too, me too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I'm sure I'll never get a code now
> 
> Went overboard  oh well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for 3 invites on my different emails.. so I'll give when I get it.. don't worry

@apex.. waiting eagerly to become member lol...

I will get more members... I believe 1 or 2 of my friends will be interested...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You'll get a code I'm sure.like I said if one comes my way your first on my list
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Lol well i won't get my hopes up.

But the 4 people on G+ probably hate me now  the way they're running that whole deal is unfair. But oh well. 

How you doing jugg1es, Apex??

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> *punches his way to the front of the queue*
> 
> Me too, me too!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Axis is the reason I have one, but I'll think about my second choice

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm waiting for 3 invites on my different emails.. so I'll give when I get it.. don't worry
> 
> @apex.. waiting eagerly to become member lol...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



superkickassawesomesauce.jpg





Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol well i won't get my hopes up.
> 
> But the 4 people on G+ probably hate me now  the way they're running that whole deal is unfair. But oh well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing well, yourself? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol well i won't get my hopes up.
> 
> But the 4 people on G+ probably hate me now  the way they're running that whole deal is unfair. But oh well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good cheers, been enjoying my day off and abusing my powers ever so slightly on the forum. Still better to play now than when it all kicks off I suppose

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'm good cheers, been enjoying my day off and abusing my powers ever so slightly on the forum. Still better to play now than when it all kicks off I suppose
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



I see what you did there..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Haha hell yea to all three of you (jugg1es,apex,deadly.)

I've been alright, just arguing with "superiors" pff

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

I still have another code awaiting. Signed up on 2 different emails on the same day. I've already revieved 1 code. I gave it away to jugg1es. When I get my other code, I'll give to one of you guys.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey bros what's up?

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Hey bros what's up?
> 
> 'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible

Click to collapse



How's it going brother?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _akash (Dec 5, 2012)

Is this avatar and signature fine or i need to change..?

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I see what you did there..
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Did what ? What did I do?I did nothing.
Whatyousaying

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Is this avatar and signature fine or i need to change..?
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



+1

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Is this avatar and signature fine or i need to change..?
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Sign is great bro... avatar not so sure...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 5, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How's it going brother?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Pretty good you?

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Did what ? What did I do?I did nothing.
> Whatyousaying
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



You deleted cas post

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Pretty good you?
> 
> 'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Hell, good as it can be I guess Lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Is this avatar and signature fine or i need to change..?
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Awesome sig is awesome.

Signature loading...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

@Fawkes... can you please give intro bro?

If you wanna know what to include or how?

This is mine for ex.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34919483

Or read from page 403 - 407 to see some intros... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You deleted cas post
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Post, what post? Ididntseenodamedpost

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey bro..
> 
> I think you gotta read this man..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35065281
> ...

Click to collapse



Read what?

This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Read what?
> 
> This signature violates the forum rules and has been removed.

Click to collapse



You posted exact same thing twice...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Post, what post? Ididntseenodamedpost
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



I meant this post.

http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/viewtopic.php?p=139#p139 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## _akash (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok i will go here..

My name Akash.
Fawkes is the character from hp series (phoenix).
I am 18. A first year mech engg.
Student @ pune, India.

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You posted exact same thing twice...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, that post... well.... ahem ooops

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Ok i will go here..
> 
> My name Akash.
> Fawkes is the character from hp series (phoenix).
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... this was the shortest intro of frat house history I think!
Good nevertheless :thumbup:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Oh, that post... well.... ahem ooops
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Lol. . You beat the fun out of "I see what you did there post" of mine... got tired explaining lmao

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... this was the shortest intro of frat house history I think!
> Good nevertheless :thumbup:
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I would even shorter one. 


I.am.me.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I would even shorter one.
> 
> 
> I.am.me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Notanintro.vob

Give a proper one.. or don't attempt one...

Btb nice feedback back in about xda section..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Notanintro.vob
> 
> Give a proper one.. or don't attempt one...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He.Is.Tinky


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Hiya werked, how's you doing?

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> He.Is.Tinky

Click to collapse



You missed something may be?

And I thought intros were supposed to be given on ourselves.. not on others? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

werked said:


> He.Is.Tinky

Click to collapse



Hmmm... I hope no one thinks of moving them punctuation marks around.... 

And I am not introducing myself  I ain't no muffin. I like to eat them though. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You posted exact same thing twice...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh..


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Is this avatar and signature fine or i need to change..?
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Meh, the muffin could stand to be changed, but I love the signature! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Good night everyone... 3:15 am

See ya tomo... hope to shed muffin-skin..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tinky's Intro

Signature loading...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Tinky's Intro
> 
> Signature loading...

Click to collapse



TL;DR

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> TL;DR
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Gts dude..Lol


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

How many RCs do we have here who can add some cool thread tags? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Tinky's Intro
> 
> Signature loading...

Click to collapse



Omg, thank you thank you thank you! 
I shall use that shall I decide to join you gang. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> TL;DR
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



I thought you said you read every post. If you don't read it there I'll c/p it here and then you either have to read it all or you won't be true to your word that you read every post. Gotcha! 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been nominated for Historian.  So, if I am appointed to such position, I will be forced to recall such statements add this and Joseph's Jessica episode, whether joking or not. 

Signature loading...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm going to bed now. I must say, one benefit about living in Northern Norway, is sleepin underneath an open window when its -10c outside. Dat sleep quality 
And also, I want to go back to Android (


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

I brought 1 more new pledger now... he will post here soon..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 5, 2012)

@apex, check pm, sir


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

What are you using now?

And goodnight.

Signature loading...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

@prawesome... I'm on it now..

@tinky1.. I will read it if you make it as a post in a thread where I have subscribed..

Hope your intro if you ever gave one.. will be about you though...

And I'm not here... I'm drowsing.. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @prawesome... I'm on it now..
> 
> @tinky1.. I will read it if you make it as a post in a thread where I have subscribed..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I just have to do it... I have to.. 

Create an account to contribute to this site!
Help fund a new graphic novel of the Peter Pan story!
Tinker Bell


Ludivine Sagnier as Tinker Bell
Tinker Bell is a fairy in J. M. Barrie's 1904 play and 1911 novel Peter and Wendy. She has also appeared in multiple film and television adaptations of the story, in particular the 1953 animated Walt Disney picture Peter Pan. She also appears in the official sequel Peter Pan in Scarlet by Geraldine McCaughrean and commissioned by Great Ormond St Hospital as well as the "Peter and the Starcatchers" book series by Ridley Pearson and Dave Barry. At first only a supporting character described by her creator as "a common fairy", her animated incarnation was a hit and has since become a widely recognized unofficial mascot of The Walt Disney Company, and the centerpiece of its Disney Fairies media franchise, especially a series of direct-to-DVD Tinker Bell films. In her animated form she leaves a trail of twinkling pixie dust.
In an early draft of the play, her name was Tippytoe (or Tippy for short). Although the name has come to be written Tinkerbell in common usage, Barrie's original spelling was Tinker Bell. The word tinker is an archaic work for a metalsmith who mends kettles, pots, pans, etc, and this was her occupation, suggesting that she was a lower-class fairy. The expression "a tinker's damn" means something pretty much worthless, reflecting tinkers' reputation for casual profanity, and this was also part of Tinker Bell's original characterization. Bell was presumably chosen as her surname because her voice sounds like a tinkling bell, which is understandable only to those familiar with the language of the fairies. Disney (who changed one of the Lost Boys from Curly to Cubby, and moved Hook's hook to the other arm) stuck with this spelling, and in the Tinker Bell films, they've referred to her as "Miss Bell", recognizing that it's a separate word.
Though sometimes ill-tempered and vindictive (getting the Lost Boys to shoot arrows at Wendy), at other times she is helpful and kind to Peter. The extremes in her personality are explained in-story by the fact that a fairy's size prevents her from holding more than one feeling at a time, so when she is angry she has no counterbalancing compassion. Fairies can enable others to fly by sprinkling them with fairy dust (sometimes called "pixie dust" by Disney, and presented as "starstuff" in Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson's novel series). At the end of the novel the suggestion is that Tinker Bell has died in the year after Wendy and the Darlings leave Neverland, and Peter has no memory of her at all.
In film



in the first, silent film in 1924
Film adaptations provided the first vocal effects for the character, whether through sound—such as musical expressions or the sound of a tinkling bell—or human speech. In her most widely known appearance in the 1953 animated Peter Pan film, the character was animated and had no dialogue. She was played by Virginia Browne Faire in Herbert Brenon's 1924 version of Peter Pan, Julia Roberts in 1991's Hook, and by Ludivine Sagnier in P. J. Hogan's 2003 adaptation, which originally planned to use a computer-generated version of the character, but instead used Sagnier in combinations with digital models and effects to take advantage of the actress's expressions. Tinker Bell was voiced by Debi Derryberry in the 1990 Fox animated program Peter Pan and the Pirates, by Sumi Shimamoto in the 1989 anime series Peter Pan no Boken, and by Mae Whitman in the digitally animated 2008 DVD feature Tinker Bell.


in Disney's 1953 film
Tinker Bell has been one of Disney's most important branding icons for over half a century, and is generally known as "a symbol of 'the magic of Disney'." She has been featured in television commercials and program opening credits sprinkling pixie dust with her wand in order to shower a magical feeling over various other Disney personalities, though the 1953 animated version of Tinker Bell never actually used a wand. In the picture and the official Disney Character Archives, she is referred to as a pixie, and the term pixie dust is a description of the "fairy dust" she uses in the original book.
Despite an urban legend that the original animated version of Tinker Bell was modeled after Marilyn Monroe, Disney animator Marc Davis's reference was actress Margaret Kerry. He illustrated Tinker Bell as a young blonde white woman clad in a lime-green, short dress with a rigid trim, and green slippers with white puffs. She is trailed by small amounts of pixie dust when she moves, and this dust can help humans fly if they believe it will.
Since 1954, Tinker Bell has featured as a hostess for much of Disney's live-action television programming, beginning with Disneyland (which first introduced the theme park to the public while it was still under construction), to Walt Disney Presents, Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color, and The Wonderful World of Disney. In 1988, the same year The Wonderful World of Disney moved from ABC to NBC as The Magical World of Disney. That year, she also appeared in the final shot of the ending scene of Who Framed Roger Rabbit, along with Porky Pig; sprinkling fairy dust on the screen after Porky's trademark farewell as it goes black prior to the closing credits. She also starred alongside other Disney characters, such as Chip 'n Dale, in many Disney comics, where she was also able to speak. An animated feature starring Disney's version of the character was released on DVD and Blu-Ray on October 28, 2008.
At Disneyland, Tinker Bell is prominently featured in Peter Pan's Flight, a suspended dark ride based on the artwork from the animated film. Beginning in 1961, she was also featured as a live performer who flew through the sky at the climax of some of the nightly fireworks displays. She was originally played by 71-year-old former circus performer Tiny Kline, up until her retirement three years later.
On the 2008 Walt Disney World Christmas Day Parade special on ABC, Disney announced that a Tinker Bell float would be added to the classic Disney's Electrical Parade at Disney's California Adventure at the Disneyland Resort, the first new float to be added since even long before the parade ended its original run at Disneyland in 1996.
In 2009, Tinkerbell will be receiving her own star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.


in Disney's 2009 film
Tinker Bell was part of the Disney Princess franchise, from which she was later extracted and converted into the central character of the new Disney Fairies franchise in 2005. In addition to an extensive line of merchandise, 2008's Tinker Bell film is the first of five direct-to-DVD features set in Pixie Hollow. At Disneyland, a Pixie Hollow meet-and-greet area opened on October 28, 2008, near the Matterhorn, where guests are able to interact with Tinker Bell and her companions. A similar Pixie Hollow is also at Mickey's Toontown Fair at Walt Disney World's Magic Kingdom in Florida.
In art



Tinker Bell (2005, bronze) by Diarmuid Byron O'Connor
In addition to the illustrations in the original editions of Peter Pan, Tinker Bell has also been depicted by fantasy artists such as Brian Froud and Myrea Pettit. She also appears in the edition of Peter Pan in Scarlet illustrated by David Wyatt. A bronze sculpture of Tinker Bell by London artist Diarmuid Byron O'Connor was commissioned by Great Ormond Street Hospital—to whom Barrie bequeathed the copyright to the character—to be added to his original four-foot statue of Peter Pan, wresting a thimble from Peter's hand. The figure has a nine-and-a-half-inch wingspan and is seven inches tall, and was unveiled on September 29, 2005 by Sophie, Countess of Wessex.
Retrieved from "http://neverpedia.com/pan/Tinker_Bell"
Category: Fairies
Main Page
About
Comments
Log In
Recent Changes
Random Article
What Links Here
Licensing
Disclaimers



" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

On a serious note. There is not much for me to intro tbh. Me is me, most people in this thread know me one way or another.  

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Finally... pppffffftttt.......:sly::sly::sly:

U can edit the post nao

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> @apex, check pm, sir
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Apex replied. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome intro:thumbup:

Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege


----------



## Deadly (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Apex replied.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



You wanna see our upcoming muffin?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35072811 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## werked (Dec 5, 2012)

tl:dr


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 5, 2012)

Good night guys

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Dead thread is dead


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Dead thread is dead

Click to collapse



You got irc sorted? Sorry, got kicked out as daughter wanted to play Dora 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You got irc sorted? Sorry, got kicked out as daughter wanted to play Dora
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Lol ..Nope..Chanserv escaped from my hands and I didn't get any mail..Gave up for today :silly:
XD


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I've been nominated for Historian.  So, if I am appointed to such position, I will be forced to recall such statements add this and Joseph's Jessica episode, whether joking or not.
> 
> Signature loading...

Click to collapse



Wait, what?!

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol.  A Historian has to keep accurate records, and your Jessica post is one of the most important thus far in this thread. 

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol.  A Historian has to keep accurate records, and your Jessica post is one of the most important thus far in this thread.
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse



°-°

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol.  A Historian has to keep accurate records, and your Jessica post is one of the most important thus far in this thread.
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse



Started work already huh?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey apex, can my nickname be changed back to Jessica?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, I needed a new sig, and a place to keep that post for future reference, seemed like a good fit.  I'll remove it eventually.

Yes, I think links in my sig to embarrassing posts will be a tradition.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lol ..Nope..Chanserv escaped from my hands and I didn't get any mail..Gave up for today :silly:
> XD

Click to collapse



Were you identified?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Were you identified?

Click to collapse



Didn't get you..


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey apex, can my nickname be changed back to Jessica?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Check the OP...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes! Now with link!

Joseph: You're a good sport, lass. :thumbup:

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Didn't get you..

Click to collapse



Did you /ns identify hen you tried to register channel?


jRi0T68 said:


> Yes! Now with link!
> 
> Joseph: You're a good sport, lass. :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



brilliant :good:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Did you /ns identify hen you tried to register channel?
> 
> 
> brilliant :good:

Click to collapse



Oh...that..Yes I did..I have setup Andchat to do it automatically


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh...that..Yes I did..I have setup Andchat to do it automatically

Click to collapse



Prawdog, Y U NO Gtalk me about IRC? 

Dork.


----------



## undercover (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh...that..Yes I did..I have setup Andchat to do it automatically

Click to collapse



Ah, you tried via andchat.. Clients don't relay ALL cmds. Do it from pc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Prawdog, Y U NO Gtalk me about IRC?
> 
> Dork.

Click to collapse



I did mention about it in the first post after your 'hi' post..

---------- Post added at 02:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Ah, you tried via andchat.. Clients don't relay ALL cmds. Do it from pc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



No wonder..Will do it tomorrow


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I did mention about it in the first post after your 'hi' post..

Click to collapse



You realize, that was like, a brazillion posts ago, right?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 6, 2012)

Bacon cheesecake 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Bacon cheesecake
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Bacon cheeseburger.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Bacon cheeseburger.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Bacon Cheeseits

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You realize, that was like, a brazillion posts ago, right?

Click to collapse



Kinda-ish 
Anyway, I will tell you more aboutvut tomorrow..Feeling really sleepy now *yawn*


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You realize, that was like, a brazierllion posts ago, right?

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Night guys..


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Night guys..

Click to collapse



Night sweetie 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Such a tease. Still... 

Y U hate me? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You realize, that was like, a brazillion posts ago, right?

Click to collapse



I thought posting brazilians was against rules? 

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Aaaaaand it's gone.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Apex. Hi all.
Good morning prawn, deadly, jri, werked, tinky....
How is everyone?
Just got up after getting a good nights sleep after a long time. 




Deadly. said:


> He's from my device forum... he stalked me to here...
> 
> Fawkes you wanna join frat house?
> Read op first please...
> ...

Click to collapse



Eheh..... deadly has a stalker now! nice. I like.



Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1539499
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Nice one. 


tinky1 said:


> Deadly, get a life.... :screwy::what:
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



^^ This



jRi0T68 said:


> Good day all.  By this day's end, I believe I shall shed my muffin.  Prawn... that's not an innuendo.
> 
> Sorry, easy target, with all the allegations by tinky.
> 
> Sent from the top of my muffin

Click to collapse



And do you shed your muffin monthly, or are your cycles irregular? 
Sorry. I saw your post and just HAD to make an innuendo laced comment. 



jugg1es said:


> I'm good cheers, been enjoying my day off and abusing my powers ever so slightly on the forum. Still better to play now than when it all kicks off I suppose
> 
> Everyone has a right to be stupid. Some just abuse the privilege

Click to collapse



Relevant signature is relevant.
Nice. 



Fawkes... said:


> Is this avatar and signature fine or i need to change..?
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Looking good. Welcome, pledge. 
I like the sig.



jRi0T68 said:


> Tinky's Intro
> 
> Signature loading...

Click to collapse



LOL. Imagine his hybrid Russian+Lithuanian accent coming from that face. 



jRi0T68 said:


> I've been nominated for Historian.  So, if I am appointed to such position, I will be forced to recall such statements add this and Joseph's Jessica episode, whether joking or not.
> 
> Signature loading...

Click to collapse




Maybe Deadly should be historian and you could be Crisis Manager...
coz that guy seems to remember even the page nos of posts and no of posts by members and such....

On further reading, you seem quite good as well.
What do the others say?




-DarkKnight- said:


> Bacon cheesecake
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



I want Blueberry cheesecake. 

---------- Post added at 06:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 AM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> I meant something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why Josepho then? 0_°


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

And hello to you too. 
But. 
Y u quote half a thread?! 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Why Josepho then? 0_°

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> And hello to you too.
> But.
> Y u quote half a thread?!
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



I had nothing better to do.
It's 6 AM. Still dark out.
No exams for 2 days. So I multiquoted.

So wuzzup?

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I meant.... Why not Jessio1997...
If you're Jessica, and not Joseph...


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hi Apex. Hi all.
> Good morning prawn, deadly, jri, werked, tinky....
> How is everyone?
> Just got up after getting a good nights sleep after a long time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tl:dr
Anndddd..... HI!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Not much. Chuffed with improvement in battery life. Playing with a new thing on cpu control, trying to determine if it's helping battery life (monitoring usage life). I should have given my setup another day to make a good reference, but I'm too impatient I guess 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Tl:dr
> Anndddd..... HI!!

Click to collapse



Hey.... wuzzgoinon?

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Not much. Chuffed with improvement in battery life. Playing with a new thing on cpu control, trying to determine if it's helping battery life (monitoring usage life). I should have given my setup another day to make a good reference, but I'm too impatient I guess
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Hah! Most of us are with new settings, I guess....


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Not much. Chuffed with improvement in battery life. Playing with a new thing on cpu control, trying to determine if it's helping battery life (monitoring usage life). I should have given my setup another day to make a good reference, but I'm too impatient I guess
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



I need to play with mine some more.... But after reboots all night and no alarm this morning.... I'm scured. My signal sucks most of the time n idk why. Frustrating.

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Such a tease. Still...
> 
> Y U hate me?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I don't hate you.... I loves ya


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> I need to play with mine some more.... But after reboots all night and no alarm this morning.... I'm scured. My signal sucks most of the time n idk why. Frustrating.

Click to collapse



My signal sucks too at home and at work. Changing provider next month though. Oh the beauty of being on 30 day rolling contract  

Re settings. JB introduced powerHal, that makes cpu hover at 1ghz for a bit after touching screen. To make it smoother. No-frills cpu control has an option to disable that so phone utilises more of the frequency table and allows it to drop to 384 a lot sooner. Trying to see if that improves drain. Watching it live with BMW. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1540132
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Is that a human pretending to be an owl, or an owl pretending to be human? 

What ideas?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

It's a shapeshifter.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's a shapeshifter.
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse



Could be.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello everyone!! Its been a while! What's new?

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Tobias.

Nominations for upcoming elections, random lulz.

How about you?

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Hello everyone!! Its been a while! What's new?
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



Hey...

Nominations for officers are being taken....
Check OP....

Got 1, maybe 2 new muffins today.......

So wuzzup?
Not seen your intro. Wanna to give one?


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hi Tobias.
> 
> Nominations for upcoming elections, random lulz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still need to go through and check all the nominations. Probably won't get to it tonight, exhaustion has set in again after everything that's been going on. I will get it up-to-date soon though. In the meantime, let's get all of  these Officer Positions nominated so we will have an awesome first fraternity election! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Who can vote? 


Finally gathered some strength and uninstalled no-frills. Will give my battery a second cycle on current settings just to make sure it wasn't a one off.  

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Anybody want to nominate me for anything? 
I'm JK.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hey...
> 
> Nominations for officers are being taken....
> Check OP....
> ...

Click to collapse



He already gave his intro.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Hi Tobias.
> 
> Nominations for upcoming elections, random lulz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that error log linked to Joseph's not so smart post? XD

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Watching the opening scenes of Rango...
Cracks me up every time... 
Also, Los Lobos ROCK!!!!
Anyone give their new album a listen?

Gonna watch Animal House soon...
So that's one frat requirement fulfilled... 

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------




veeman said:


> He already gave his intro.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah OK....
Imma search for it...


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Anybody want to nominate me for anything?
> I'm JK.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I nominate you as the "Mini MTM"

With all your 'Thread closed' posts and trolling, you'll be there in no time.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> I nominate you as the "Mini MTM"
> 
> With all your 'Thread closed' posts and trolling, you'll be there in no time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I second that!:beer:

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> I nominate you as the "Mini MTM"
> 
> With all your 'Thread closed' posts and trolling, you'll be there in no time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not one of the options. 



        Banned!



Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hi Tobias.
> 
> Nominations for upcoming elections, random lulz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well just finished up setting up Ubuntu and installing git , aapt, python, apktool, SDK and jdk. So I can "attempt" to build a PACman ROM for my device

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> That's not one of the options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But I think it would be a good fit Jessica?

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Well just finished up setting up Ubuntu and installing git , aapt, python, apktool, SDK and jdk. So I can "attempt" to build a PACman ROM for my device
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



I wish my computer could connect to th internet. 
I get my brother's old laptop if he gets a new one. Hopefully he gets a new one.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

I killed the thread. •_•

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Insert fart sound here ___________… 


There's my childish comment for today 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I wish my computer could connect to th internet.
> I get my brother's old laptop if he gets a new one. Hopefully he gets a new one.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse











Axis_Drummer said:


> Insert fart sound here ___________…
> 
> 
> There's my childish comment for today
> ...

Click to collapse



Brought thread back to life..

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Woooh!  Beer for you :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Woooh!  Beer for you :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Banned for offering beer to a minor.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for offering beer to a minor.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Nice try :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ah OK....
> Imma search for it...

Click to collapse



Need help?

Hola everyone.. seems I'm late!! Got 4 hour sleep. **yawn** //looks around.. prawn not here..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Insert fart sound here ___________…
> 
> 
> There's my childish comment for today
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there... it might get to error log

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> I second that!:beer:
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



I third that!!

Does that how it works 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

How are you doing deadly? Sleep well?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Banned for offering beer to a minor.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Here veeman. Have some beer! :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Here veeman. Have some beer! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse





*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How are you doing deadly? Sleep well?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ya, I'm good.. thanks.. just on high furstrate level...

How ya doing?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, veeman, that is Joseph's Jessica post.

Dinner tonight:
Sandwiches
Ciabatta bread
Roasted chicken sliced from the deli
Prosciutto
Fontina cheese
Garlic aioli mustard

Om nom nom.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Here veeman. Have some beer! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



You should be mini troll...

I meant mini mtm **arhm** **cough**

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya, I'm good.. thanks.. just on high furstrate level...
> 
> How ya doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any particular reason?

I'm doing alright. Just thinking about letting loose for a bit.. twist and chill 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Anybody watch Duck Dynasty?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yes, veeman, that is Joseph's Jessica post.
> 
> Dinner tonight:
> Sandwiches
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolol, that's a good error.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Anybody watch Duck Dynasty?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Hells yeah :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hells yeah :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I love that show. Watching the Christmas episode now. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Here veeman. Have some beer! :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



OK. 




        Arrested!!
    


Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Any particular reason?
> 
> I'm doing alright. Just thinking about letting loose for a bit.. twist and chill
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya... these newbies who flash other phone firmware through Odin...

Seriously.. seems like new fashion trend...

I got 6 people who did this in last 4 days..!!

I don't get it how someone can actually think of flashing other phone firmware..

I was helping a guy yesterday all night till 4 am from 12 am.. now he tells me he bricked phone by flashing other firmware.. no wonder my methods didn't work.. and he didn't tell this till now!!

I wanted to almost hit at that guy... because since he didn't say it till now it might have caused him to hard brick his phone due to my instructions.. I would have felt bad if it had happened..

On side note... mods are getting reassigned... that's another sad news for me.. captain was so cool and friendly... I wonder who we get now..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I love that show. Watching the Christmas episode now.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Lol nice. I've been keeping up with that show since the first episode. Its funny as hell. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol, the wrong firmware fiasco was rampant in the early days of the TMO SGSII forum, everyone flashing Int'l. SGSII ROMs, all were sol except for JTAG.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Duck Dynasty:

Kid: "How long did it take you to get here from the North Pole?"
Willie: "Oh, it was a long trip from the North Pole..."
Si: "Oh no, it was ok until we lost a reindeer. One of them had a heart attack from pulling that heavy sleigh."
Willie: "Si!"
Si: "But that's ok. We ate on him for three days"

Kid: "I thought elves were supposed to be small."
Si: "We got elves that are 10 feet tall and are bullet proof!"

Kid: "I want to be an artist when I grow up."
Si: "There ain't no money in that."

Si: "You'll never make it into the NBA kid."

Got to love that show! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya... these newbies who flash other phone firmware through Odin...
> 
> Seriously.. seems like new fashion trend...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the number 1 thing I hate.. when people ask for your help, then they don't heed your advice.. its ridiculous. Then they want you to help them fix the their problem.. ha tough cookie I say. 

Irritates me as well. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol, the wrong firmware fiasco was rampant in the early days of the TMO SGSII forum, everyone flashing Int'l. SGSII ROMs, all were sol except for JTAG.
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse



Ours is bit different... as we have sgy variants like sgy duos sgy pro sgy pro duos phones.... people think any firmware works... actually they do work... its just that display drivers are different..

So they get white screen.. if I get that I can flash firmware without looking screen.. because I have done that so many times...

But to them its difficult and hard to help too.. they just go to panic mode and whatever I say to help won't go in 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------

Joseph .. nice one lol.   It doesn't come on air in India. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya, I'm good.. thanks.. just on high furstrate level...
> 
> How ya doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a saying in Hindi:
Neki kar, dariya mein daal.
roughly... Do kind deeds without considering the consequences...

Nothing else you can do now about that colossal waste of time....



jRi0T68 said:


> Yes, veeman, that is Joseph's Jessica post.
> 
> Dinner tonight:
> Sandwiches
> ...

Click to collapse



WANT!
Willing to exchange sandwich for precooked Maggi (ramen) noodles.
Please send via FexEx Overnight as soon as possible.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Stupid naming conventions.  DIFFERENTIATE THE DEVICES. Stupid mfrs.

Yes, that abbreviation could be either manufacturers or mf'ers.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Stupid naming conventions.  DIFFERENTIATE THE DEVICES. Stupid mfrs.
> 
> Yes, that abbreviation could be either manufacturers or mf'ers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, MFRS is a bit of sensible advice:
Must
Flash
Relevant
Software


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That's the number 1 thing I hate.. when people ask for your help, then they don't heed your advice.. its ridiculous. Then they want you to help them fix the their problem.. ha tough cookie I say.
> 
> Irritates me as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True that.. I'm OK if they don't heed my advice .. but atleast they should say what they did.. since they feel its stupid to flash other phone firmware... they don't mention that..

Later when they understand its inevitable and they have to tell that it might be too late..

I can usually tell what they did, just by hearing about phone state .. but they lie about that too sometimes :sly:

@krushna.. good morning bro.. that saying is not for me .. I take responsiblity for my actions lol

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> WANT!
> Willing to exchange sandwich for precooked Maggi (ramen) noodles.
> Please send via FexEx Overnight as soon as possible.

Click to collapse



Too late. Sandwiches quickly devoured.


Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Also, MFRS is a bit of sensible advice:
> Must
> Flash
> Relevant
> Software

Click to collapse



Lol.. I may include this one in guide:thumbup:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Anybody have real ramen before?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> True that.. I'm OK if they don't heed my advice .. but atleast they should say what they did.. since they feel its stupid to flash other phone firmware... they don't mention that..
> 
> Later when they understand its inevitable and they have to tell that it might be too late..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning 
This isn't something you have to be responsible about...
I mean, he screwed up and he lied, you just did good karma.
So try not to hold that frustration for long...
I know it's hard to do, but the frustration will only bring you down...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone else heard about mods getting changed news?

Ours is getting changed.. captain was really cool and friendly.. he was always ready to help..  wonder who we get now

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Anybody have real ramen before?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Of course.
I live on ramen.

Have Nissin and Koka.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Anybody have real ramen before?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I wish I had...

But alas, God is not so kind on my soul!
@krushna.. I'm quite easy going guy... I don't hold anything negative for too long... I get over things easily.. thanks

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> True that.. I'm OK if they don't heed my advice .. but atleast they should say what they did.. since they feel its stupid to flash other phone firmware... they don't mention that..
> 
> Later when they understand its inevitable and they have to tell that it might be too late..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol yea I hear you. I usually get a bit ill if they don't take my advice when asking for it. Especially if it involves keeping a phone alive Lol. When I'm asked for help, I go on a mission to solve the problem and i hate feeling like its advice wasted. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Anyone else heard about mods getting changed news?
> 
> Ours is getting changed.. captain was really cool and friendly.. he was always ready to help..  wonder who we get now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In all the forums?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Too late. Sandwiches quickly devoured.
> 
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse



Hungry boy is sad boy.


----------



## _akash (Dec 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> In all the forums?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah they are assigning mods to forums of sames manufacturers
Ie. A mod will moderate only samsung / sony device forum.
-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

@axis... ya you are right.. if I start helping someone.. I quit only after its working.. that's my way too :thumbup:

But if it they tried any other method than I advised them its OK still.. as everyone has their own will
.. I understand it gets to me too... but I'm quite easy going guy.. usually nothing affects me..

After 6 such people I got frustrated.. so till now I was good.. and I'm back alright again.. thanks for letting me vent here lol

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Yeah they are assigning mods to forums of sames manufacturers
> Ie. A mod will moderate only samsung / sony device forum.
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



I don't want my mods to go away. :'( 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

The-Captain said:


> Leaving this here for those interested.
> http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/reworking-the-forum-specific-moderator-system/
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is what I was taking about

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @axis... ya you are right.. if I start helping someone.. I quit only after its working.. that's my way too :thumbup:
> 
> But if it they tried any other method than I advised them its OK still.. as everyone has their own will
> .. I understand it gets to me too... but I'm quite easy going guy.. usually nothing affects me..
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually don't get upset but if they ask and don't listen Lol i can't help but get frustrated. 

But glad you're all good now. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> But glad you're all good now. :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



^This.

BTW thinking of watching Eega... in Telugu...
Any idea bout how it was?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't want my mods to go away. :'(
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Are the nexus 7 mods cool?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Are the nexus 7 mods cool?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



DON'T TELL HIMM/HERRR!!!! 

HE/SHE'LL STEAL YOUR MODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> DON'T TELL HIMM/HERRR!!!!
> 
> HE'LL STEAL YOUR MODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



I hope the Amazon Kindle's mods stay the same!

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I hope the Amazon Kindle's mods stay the same!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



If they have same company device or regional adv.. then yes...

Read this guys... 10 post people all in one place.. reported at spam users thread..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2021765 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I hope the Amazon Kindle's mods stay the same!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Big Joe is a cool guy.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BTW Josie , what should we use?
He or she???
You chose your nickname, you should choose this too...


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Are the nexus 7 mods cool?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




krushnam said:


> DON'T TELL HIMM/HERRR!!!!
> 
> HE/SHE'LL STEAL YOUR MODS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Oops. :X

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I hope the Amazon Kindle's mods stay the same!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



LIARRR!!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Shim?

Btw, Joseph, please do speak up if we ever take this too far.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Shim?
> 
> Btw, Joseph, please do speak up if we ever take this too far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Speak up?
What is he doing down lol? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Shim?
> 
> Btw, Joseph, please do speak up if we ever take this too far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course. If you want us to stop, just give the word...

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Speak up?
> What is he doing down lol?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Bad joke.
Not even joke.
I am disappoint. 

BTW you clean up your sig?
Less graphics, it seems....


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Big Joe is a cool guy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah. Big Joe is awesome!

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Shim?
> 
> Btw, Joseph, please do speak up if we ever take this too far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, it's fine. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

First 4 posts... read it

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2030069 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> First 4 posts... read it
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2030069
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Modified status...
like the triangle Sammy shows you if you're rooted?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Modified status...
> like the triangle Sammy shows you if you're rooted?

Click to collapse



Well thats what I think they are talking about... and the suggestions are so off!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well thats what I think they are talking about... and the suggestions are so off!!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Noobing it out....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

I think ella and my time is up... I can change avatar and sign right? Apex told yesterday that it would end on 5th when I asked..

Axis.. any say on this?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
_★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
Have you seen a Muffin..?_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I think ella and my time is up... I can change avatar and sign right? Apex told yesterday that it would end on 5th when I asked..
> 
> Axis.. any say on this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's been two weeks, I would say your good to go. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I think ella and my time is up... I can change avatar and sign right? Apex told yesterday that it would end on 5th when I asked..
> 
> Axis.. any say on this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for it :thumbup:



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I think ella and my time is up... I can change avatar and sign right? Apex told yesterday that it would end on 5th when I asked..
> 
> Axis.. any say on this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> If it's been two weeks, I would say your good to go.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




QuantumFoam said:


> Go for it :thumbup:
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Thanks.. tried in app.. not working.. PC is dead.. may be I will do it with some friends PC.. 

@krushna.. thanks too..

Finally member... yay!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

Anyone knows good app to resize pics? And change format type also if possible?

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _akash (Dec 6, 2012)

Dont know if this will serve your demands..
Try it..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...m_medium=organic&utm_term=adobe+photoshop+app 


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

I've got a fresh Muffin in the oven 
Filing him in on some details before he gets started :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I've got a fresh Muffin in the oven
> Filing him in on some details

Click to collapse



Lol!! I am hungry...

@Fawkes.. thanks.. will check it... installed 2 apps.. playing with it now..

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




Fawkes... said:


> Dont know if this will serve your demands..
> Try it..
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...m_medium=organic&utm_term=adobe+photoshop+app
> ...

Click to collapse



I has tried that.. it doesn't have good options.. save is not there on it afair... well photo resizer seems good.. let me try new avatar upload..

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Dont know if this will serve your demands..
> Try it..
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...m_medium=organic&utm_term=adobe+photoshop+app
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai fresh muffin!


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol!! I am hungry...

Click to collapse



Then eat something


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ohai fresh muffin!

Click to collapse



How is new avatar guys?

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _akash (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ohai fresh muffin!

Click to collapse



Hii

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> How is new avatar guys?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> How is new avatar guys?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Nice...
Bit dark...
But not in a depressed way


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Nice...
> Bit dark...
> But not in a depressed way

Click to collapse



Thanks both of you ...

I will stick with it for a while then.. its more like enlightened 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Thanks both of you ...
> 
> I will stick with it for a while then.. its more like enlightened
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Hah... nice


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Dead thread is dead

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Your name is Deadly.

Oh irony...

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



What's interesting brother? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Good morning brothers and muffins

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Good morning brothers and muffins
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



What's up odie?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Your name is Deadly.
> 
> Oh irony...
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Youdontsay.jpg

Hello odie , ppero..

Hey fb down?

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Youdontsay.jpg
> 
> Hello odie , ppero..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up deadly



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## _akash (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hey fb down?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



No its working.
-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> What's up deadly
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hmmm.... ceiling

@Fawkes... OK.jpg

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _akash (Dec 6, 2012)

Good noon everyone..

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 6, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Good noon everyone..
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Good morning bro

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Am I the only one that sees this when I read Fawkes' posts?






Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Am I the only one that sees this when I read Fawkes' posts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup.. you are the only one with eye sight problem 


------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

Fb is down at my side.. don't know why






------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Troll. Lol. Not a vision problem, mental association.  No Fallout 3 fans here?

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Good morning bro
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*

Click to collapse



GM..
What's up invisible? Though visible to me...

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Troll. Lol. Not a vision problem, mental association.  No Fallout 3 fans here?
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse



No.

Hey guys!
Morning ppero, x8i, and all.

His name is deadly coz he makes the thread dead. At times.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> His name is deadly coz he makes the thread dead. At times.

Click to collapse



Noooooooooooooooooo.....  I'm the one who keeps it alive

Check my posts in this thread you will know then..

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> GM..
> What's up invisible? Though visible to me...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Xda can see through my invisibility

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo.....  I'm the one who keeps it alive
> 
> Check my posts in this thread you will know then..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seen you post 'dead thread' so many times...
Did you know that it becomes a dead thread only after someone says so?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up odie?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



The roof. What about you?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The roof. What about you?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Hi trodie
(troll+odie)
youseewhatididthere?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Hi trodie
> (troll+odie)
> youseewhatididthere?

Click to collapse



I'm a troll 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm a troll
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



are you not?

almost everyone here is.
or tries to be one.
see OP for details.


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 6, 2012)

Good morning Brothers, Muffins and Muffinettes :beer:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Good morning Brothers, Muffins and Muffinettes :beer:

Click to collapse



Morning simon...
wuzzup?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Seen you post 'dead thread' so many times...
> Did you know that it becomes a dead thread only after someone says so?

Click to collapse



Its dead.. so its declared like that 

@Simon... hello bro..

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its dead.. so its declared like that
> 
> @Simon... hello bro..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice try.
You don't mean it right now.
The thread knows when you do.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Good morning Brothers, Muffins and Muffinettes :beer:

Click to collapse



Good morning. What's up?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The roof. What about you?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Heh I'm "up" as well 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Edit: ****, I'm a little too buzzed. I was going for helpful, not creepy.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Heh I'm "up" as well
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm wondering "y"?

Isn't it past your bed time there:what:? 
I thought u sleep at 3-5....
------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Heh I'm "up" as well
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Dont'cha mean "high"?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Remove those quotation marks before one of the deviants takes it the wrong way.
> 
> Edit: ****, I'm a little too buzzed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dirty minds...

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Need help?
> 
> Hola everyone.. seems I'm late!! Got 4 hour sleep. **yawn** //looks around.. prawn not here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? I was asleep...Slept at 3:30AM







Josepho1997 said:


> Yeah. Big Joe is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ofc he is  he is a close friend of mine after all


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Edit: ****, I'm a little too buzzed. I was going for helpful, not creepy.
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse




noice 






Deadly. said:


> I'm wondering "y"?
> 
> Isn't it past your bed time there:what:?
> I thought u sleep at 3-5....
> ...

Click to collapse




Lol yes its almost bed time. But i really just crash whenever. 






odetoandroid said:


> Dont'cha mean "high"?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Hey you said it not me man 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Meh, I tried to fix it. Lol.

The warehouse I used to run was full of perverts. All my employees made me watch what I said, lol.  Now I'm more keen to that sort of depravity.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Meh, I tried to fix it. Lol.
> 
> The warehouse I used to run was full of perverts. All my employees made me watch what I said, lol.  Now I'm more keen to that sort of depravity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I've worked under similar circumstances 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What? I was asleep...Slept at 3:30AM

Click to collapse



Well since you always complain I need to go to sleep.. I checked whether you were around when I said I slept only 4 hours


@jriot.. I wonder about your fixing "intention" claim? And btb.. your name reminds me of gta lol.. don't know why though... may be the "riot"

@axis... gts lol
------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well since you always complain I need to go to sleep.. I checked you when I said I slept only 4 hours
> 
> 
> @jriot.. I wonder about your fixing intention claim? And btb.. your name reminds me of gta lol.. don't know why though...
> ...

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Prawn is so slow!!

Nvm.. cant explain lol.. read previous post.. edited it again..

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not operating at my finest.  I should sleep soon.  I won't, but I should.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Prawn is so slow!!
> 
> Nvm.. cant explain lol.. read previous post.. edited it again..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your grammar is bad and you should feel bad







jRi0T68 said:


> I'm not operating at my finest.  I should sleep soon.  I won't, but I should.
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse



GTFO and sleep NAO


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

No thank you.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Your grammar is bad and you should feel bad

Click to collapse



No I don't.. because its not

Have some :beer::beer:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Good morning muffins

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> No thank you.
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse



Ok 







Deadly. said:


> No I don't.. because its not
> 
> Have some :beer::beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All you think about is beer huh 







jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Morning jugg


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Nice sig.  I even re-read it, unintentionally, in his voice.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nice sig.  I even re-read it, unintentionally, in his voice.
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse



Cheers, another for your clipboard I suppose

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nope. I'll stick to embarrassing ones.  Those are more fun for us all.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Now there's something to talk about...

Embarrassing moments... GO!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

When I first told my wife I loved her (she was my gf, then).  I was having an unusually gassy day.

Women NEVER forget.

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning axis 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Does anyone know indie here? The dev who makes rom?

------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Morning simon...
> wuzzup?

Click to collapse





Deadly. said:


> @Simon... hello bro..]

Click to collapse





odetoandroid said:


> Good morning. What's up?n

Click to collapse



Not much yet.  Just had the joy of de-icing the van before I could drive to the office, now got here and a long day ahead me thinks


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Just testing new sign layout..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning Simon fancy having a play with SwiftKey flow?  
http://www.swiftkey.net/flow/

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Not much yet.  Just had the joy of de-icing the van before I could drive to the office, now got here and a long day ahead me thinks

Click to collapse



Deicing in England? 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> When I first told my wife I loved her (she was my gf, then).  I was having an unusually gassy day.
> 
> Women NEVER forget.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





This is funny :thumbup::thumbup: I had a similar situation happen to me.

Though I'll tell a different story..
Back in my highschool days, when we'd go to gym, I use to always do crazy stuff that would have the whole gym watching me. Well, one day I was doing a basketball shot across the gym, it was silent, everyone was watching... I jumped, and my buddy pants'd me. In front of everybody Lol. Now that wasn't the embarrassment, what was embarrassing was the fact that once i was pants'd, they stripped my gym shorts and went running. I had no choice but to chase them down, so I streaked in school unwillingly. I was suspended because he left the gym and went through the school halls and I chased after him, and a teacher got me ha. It was funny but embarrassing  though after that my notoriety in school went sky high Lol. Good times. My friends still talk about it to this day. 




jugg1es said:


> Morning axis
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Morning bro. How are you today?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn, the lead girl in Step Up 4 is hot


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Damn, the lead girl in Step Up 4 is hot

Click to collapse



Its released? Or when is it?

All 3 were awesome movies for me:thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one willing to tell embarrassing stories. 

Also,  thanks for the link, juggles. I'm trying out Flow right now. It'll take some getting used to, but I may switch from Swype.  Just have to teach it profanity. 

Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its released? Or when is it?
> 
> All 3 were awesome movies for me:thumbup:
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Released loooong ago...About the time Resident evil retribution was released


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one willing to tell embarrassing stories.
> 
> Signature loading...
> Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log

Click to collapse



We ain't scared. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Released loooong ago...About the time Resident evil retribution was released

Click to collapse



Aah I see... I stopped following movies from 2 months or so... trying not to.. as my studies are f***ed up as it is from xda..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Aah I see... I stopped following movies from 2 months or so... trying not to.. as my studies are f***ed up as it is from xda..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Ohai Deadly



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Also, in the spirit of fraternity, I once fell off one of these while riding it at max speed, Teen Wolf style, and was caught/laughed at by an employee. 






Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 6, 2012)

I once farted in college,
It was accounting class,
All the numbers gave me gas,
I was so embarrassed my professor chuckled, went out and fking laughed outside

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1LBM9K3j0s&list=FLGvppRuyGf9W5wr9dF7OygQ&index=2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Also, in the spirit of fraternity, I once fell off one of these while riding it at max speed, Teen Wolf style, and was caught/laughed at by an employee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me and some of my old work buddies use to race the forklifts at my old job at Walmart.com warehouse lol 

That was fun stuff. 

By the way what do you guys think of SwiftKey compared to the Google 4.2 keyboard? I'm thinking 4.2 is better personally.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> I once farted in college,
> It was accounting class,
> All the numbers gave me gas,
> I was so embarrassed my professor chuckled, went out and fking laughed outside
> ...

Click to collapse



I farted in class all the time lol purposely.  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Deicing in England?

Click to collapse



Yep, it was -2.5 this morning when I went out 



jugg1es said:


> Morning Simon fancy having a play with SwiftKey flow?

Click to collapse



I'll have a look later - how does it compare to Swype?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Deadly
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I think you got a fan over here..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35091535
 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Yep, it was -2.5 this morning when I went out
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a look later - how does it compare to Swype?

Click to collapse



Wow. That's weird. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## _akash (Dec 6, 2012)

Guys see this..
He posted his first post in spammers thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35091285


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

@deathnotice , axis, jriot... I have a embarrassing story too .. feeling lazy to write long story..

So short version is...

I had been to college and back to hostel without realizing that my pant zip was open... and a girl messaged me when I was going back home that I better close it

She was pretty close to me.. so she didn't mind telling.. but it was embarrassing alright...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice, my shoe lace got caught in the turning mechanism, as I was "roof-riding", and dancing.

This is my "desk" I fell off of, lol. I found the picture. Yes, I have my laptop, phone mount, and a speaker.  I had to have my music and computer at my fingertips.






Signature loading...
Error. Could not load signature.  Error Log


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I think you got a fan over here..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35091535
> 
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 6, 2012)

*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @deathnotice , axis, jriot... I have a embarrassing story too .. feeling lazy to write long story..
> 
> So short version is...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



having a boner in public's prolly the worst that could happen

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @deathnotice , axis, jriot... I have a embarrassing story too .. feeling lazy to write long story..
> 
> So short version is...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lol it happens to the best of us :thumbup:






jRi0T68 said:


> Nice, my shoe lace got caught in the turning mechanism, as I was "roof-riding", and dancing.
> 
> This is my "desk" I fell off of, lol. I found the picture. Yes, I have my laptop, phone mount, and a speaker.  I had to have my music and computer at my fingertips.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol that's awesome bro :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> having a boner in public's prolly the worst that could happen
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



This also happens to the best of us 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



That had nothing cool in it

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> having a boner in public's prolly the worst that could happen
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



I'm pretty curious as to who our next mod will be lol

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That had nothing cool in it
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You jelly? 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Aah I see... I stopped following movies from 2 months or so... trying not to.. as my studies are f***ed up as it is from xda..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I can see that you are busy.. You aren't posting here at all


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I can see that you are busy.. You aren't posting here at all

Click to collapse



Dumb prawn is dumb 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Yep, it was -2.5 this morning when I went out
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a look later - how does it compare to Swype?

Click to collapse



Not bad, it's going to take a little getting used to but the predictive is way better. I the flow line is a bit much on a dark keyboard (lots of purple and blue) but it's nice 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You jelly?
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse


View attachment 1541123
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dumb prawn is dumb
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Dumb salmon can't realize sarcasm


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:
			
		

> I'm pretty curious as to who our next mod will be lol
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I just hope the new guy's not a d*ckhead and is nice like captain


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> I just hope the new guy's not a d*ckhead and is nice like captain
> 
> 
> this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness

Click to collapse



So you sure its a guy?

Me thinks... 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So you sure its a guy?
> 
> Me thinks...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Must be a man-chick,
We'll never know......


this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Dumb salmon can't realize sarcasm

Click to collapse



Sarcastic Prawn is Sarcastic 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sarcastic Prawn is Sarcastic
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Prawn makes me hungry

this post is sealed and sterilized to maintain that fresh posty goodness


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Our good fellow here resurrected a 2004 thread for his first post!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35090995 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sarcastic Prawn is Sarcastic
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Dumb salmon couldn't realize it. Dumb salmon 




Btw... I am typing this flow and it's amazing 

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

I killed the thread


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Dumb salmon couldn't realize it. Dumb salmon
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got flow too  



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Dumb salmon couldn't realize it. Dumb salmon
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flow is quote good I must admit. Need to test out more to say for sure if it really is of any benefit. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA4BqwNGSoc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

For people that don't know. I must say that it doesn't work that great with spacebar yet. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I got flow too
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse









tinky1 said:


> Flow is quote good I must admit. Need to test out more to say for sure if it really is of any benefit.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA4BqwNGSoc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its good, but there are areas where it can improve. I don't feel like it's as accurate as swype though. Needs to do a lot more to get close to it


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Flow is*quite* good I must admit. Need to test out more to say for sure if it really is of any benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can see how good it is... FTFY


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I can see how good it is... FTFY
> 
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



There you go lol. It is a beta version. What I miss is gestures though like deleting whole word by swiping left. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Any idea whether its available for gb or ported by someone or something similar app?

I'm using a ics keyboard which acts exactly like ics stock keyboard and quite good.. want to try out flow so.....

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> There you go lol. It is a beta version. What I miss is gestures though like deleting whole word by swiping left.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



LMAO... Flow hates you tinky


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Any idea whether its available for gb or ported by someone or something similar app?
> 
> I'm using a ics keyboard which acts exactly like ics stock keyboard and quite good.. want to try out flow so.....
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I am using it on GB only


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> LMAO... Flow hates you tinky
> View attachment 1541230

Click to collapse



Off to write a complaint.... 
And SwiftKey loves me not hates, they sent me £32 amazon voucher 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Off to write a complaint....
> And SwiftKey loves me not hates, they sent me £32 amazon voucher
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



LOL...I am pondering over the idea of asking every major keyboard developer in the world if they need some Indian swear words


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> LOL...I am pondering over the idea of asking every major keyboard developer in the world if they need some Indian swear words

Click to collapse



I can lend a hand on this... so this is how swift key flow works huh?

Not too shabby I guess

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

The Android 4.2 keyboard is much better in my humble opinion. Though SwiftKey Flow is pretty nice. I just posted a topic about themes in the VIP forums. It could definitely use some improvement as far as customization goes.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

I just switched back to my old keyboard..

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------

Now using Swype...XD


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> The Android 4.2 keyboard is much better in my humble opinion. Though SwiftKey Flow is pretty nice. I just posted a topic about themes in the VIP forums. It could definitely use some improvement as far as customization goes.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well,  my phone needs more ram for SwiftKey app..  I will give it a go for few days.. Let's see how good it is.. I'm liking flow though..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------

Pumpkin and holo looks fine for me.. Rest all theme not so good.. 


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well,  my phone needs more ram for SwiftKey app..  I will give it a go for few days.. Let's see how good it is.. I'm liking flow though..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use the stock 4.1 keyboard 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I use the stock 4.1 keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Well get me 4.1 for my mobile and I'll use the same :sly::sly:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------

Hey Prawn... That guy just unearthed two threads of 2004 

He thinks no one notices if it's that old lol.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Muffins!! Mornin'!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well,  my phone needs more ram for SwiftKey app..  I will give it a go for few days.. Let's see how good it is.. I'm liking flow though..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the keyboard was black with the holo theme, I'd like it better. I'd also like to be able to customize the flow tracer color scheme. 

That's why I like the 4.2 keyboard, it's preset to my liking 
http://s1.directupload.net/images/121206/49vqqikb.jpg

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

I want the 4.2 keyboard 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Muffins!! Mornin'!!

Click to collapse



Hello there 

@axis.. That looks cool.. Compared to that this looks disgusting 







_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I want the 4.2 keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Y u no have it... it works on 4.1 

I'm running a special test ROM right now that's 4.1.2 based and its perfect. Also used it on stock ICS and CM10. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hello there
> 
> @axis.. That looks cool.. Compared to that this looks disgusting
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's because the Galaxy Y has a 3" screen 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hello there
> 
> @axis.. That looks cool.. Compared to that this looks disgusting
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know Lol the themes just aren't there for flow..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That's because the Galaxy Y has a 3" screen
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hello there Mr know it all 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hello there Mr know it all
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Hello wannabe Deadly 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

And mine has bigger screen than galaxy y.. Mine is galaxy y duos... 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> And mine has bigger screen than galaxy y.. Mine is galaxy y duos...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



3.00001" 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> 3.00001"
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Nope.. Go see gsm arena. Com

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope.. Go see gsm arena. Com
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



NO.jpg



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Get your facts right kid 
JK bro
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well get me 4.1 for my mobile and I'll use the same :sly::sly:
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep..lol







werked said:


> Muffins!! Mornin'!!

Click to collapse



Morning


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

G'mornevening, gents! Welcome and congrats new Members Deadly and Optimus! How's everyone doing today? I slept like 12 hours, and I feel much better...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

@Quantum, check your pm bro

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> G'mornevening, gents! Welcome and congrats new Members Deadly and Optimus! How's everyone doing today? I slept like 12 hours, and I feel much better...

Click to collapse



Dude i haven't slept yet 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'mornevening, gents! Welcome and congrats new Members Deadly and Optimus! How's everyone doing today? I slept like 12 hours, and I feel much better...

Click to collapse



12 hours? Sleepy head


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Dude i haven't slept yet
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse








*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @Quantum, check your pm bro
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man. But I tried another one before too. The damn thing just doesn't open 
I mean I install it and all and then when i select it ad input method it doesn't show up



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Fail image


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Ohai prawn, apex



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Fail image

Click to collapse






Failed fail post. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai prawn, apex
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Howdy, Faiz! How's you today? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai prawn, apex
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hi salmon







Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1541404
> 
> Failed fail post.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Doesn't work for me 




Anyway guys, it's just been 19 days since we started off and we have nearly 6460 posts..So, just for the lulz, i calculated the average...340 posts a day


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone remember when they used to play hockey? 



*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

@apex, what theme is that? The one you are using in tapatalk...
Also, what about the new system we talked about yesterday?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> G'mornevening, gents! Welcome and congrats new Members Deadly and Optimus! How's everyone doing today? I slept like 12 hours, and I feel much better...

Click to collapse



Hello bro... Thanks... Feeling great to be member.. 

Nice to take good rest even though that was bit much 

@axis.. I was wondering when you would go offline from 4 hours lol.. 

Guess you won't sleep huh.. It must be morning already.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> @apex, what theme is that? The one you are using in tapatalk...
> Also, what about the new system we talked about yesterday?

Click to collapse



Xparent ICS Tapatalk apk. I likes it. And I'll have more time to sit and ponder these new considerations you've mentioned today. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Also, what about the new system we talked about yesterday?

Click to collapse



:what::what::what:



_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Xparent ICS Tapatalk apk. I likes it. And I'll have more time to sit and ponder these new considerations you've mentioned today.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Any links?


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Lol I know I need to sleep, but hell I stayed up to talk to these guys 






QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks man. But I tried another one before too. The damn thing just doesn't open
> I mean I install it and all and then when i select it ad input method it doesn't show up
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Have you tried installing it, selecting as default keyboarding, then rebooting? The obvious.. but sometimes you just never know Lol.   You could also try backing up your original keyboard, removing it, then installing this one.. just for good measure. Though I don't see why it isn't working. Should be as simple as install, set to default and reboot.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Hello bro... Thanks... Feeling great to be member..
> 
> Nice to take good rest even though that was bit much
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its 8am Lol 
Ain't no rest for the wicked..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I know I need to sleep, but hell I stayed up to talk to these guys
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lol...  Such dedication :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I know I need to sleep, but hell I stayed up to talk to these guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



8AM and you haven't slept?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 8AM and you haven't slept?

Click to collapse



You never did a night out? Sheesh.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol...  Such dedication :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse




:thumbup::thumbup:






Prawesome said:


> 8AM and you haven't slept?

Click to collapse



Haha I'm conditioned for this. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You never did a night out? Sheesh..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Yes..but not this extreme..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yes..but not this extreme..

Click to collapse



I have gone without sleep straight 46 hours 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey muffins. How are you?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I have gone without sleep straight 46 hours
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse











Josepho1997 said:


> Hey muffins. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Hey Jessica *naughty voice*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

3 days straight. No sleep.

Prawn is flirting. *proud*
Kids grow up so fast. *wipes tear from eye*

Hi all. What up?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I have gone without sleep straight 46 hours
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



And you hibernated like a bear when finally sleeping after that long huh?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------




krushnam said:


> Prawn is flirting. *proud*
> Kids grow up so fast. *wipes tear from eye*
> 
> Hi all. What up?

Click to collapse



Ha!

What's going on man

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy, Faiz! How's you today?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



The usual 

How you doin



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> And you hibernated like a bear when finally sleeping after that long huh?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Naah.. Just 6 hours... I can sleep a day / just 4 hours is sufficient to function properly for me.. 

@krushna.. Spot on bro.. :thumbup:

@jess.. What's up muffin? 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> 3 days straight. No sleep.
> 
> Prawn is flirting. *proud*
> Kids grow up so fast. *wipes tear from eye*
> ...

Click to collapse



*wipes tears from eyes*
*looks around and noticed that everyone is crying *


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

@Axis : I found out that it doesn't work because my phone is armv6 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

I wish they did the pumpkin theme in holo/purplish colours. Best theme for background and I like orange too, but it just doesn't go well with vanilla. I still use it since its the best theme of all available. 
Second Best is holo theme. I just wish they made buttons darker. 
" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Axis : I found out that it doesn't work because my phone is armv6
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



***looks at qf***
Muhahahahahahahahahaha... 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I wish they did the pumpkin theme in holo/purplish colours. Best theme for background and I like orange too, but it just doesn't go well with vanilla. I still use it since its the best theme of all available.
> Second Best is holo theme. I just wish they made buttons darker.
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



I said that before.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey muffins. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



No greetings for the Members or the godfather? 

Insolence. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No greetings for the Members or the godfather?
> 
> Insolence.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I felt sad too

We all greeted her.. Jessica greeted muffins when all are offline.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> The usual
> 
> How you doin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm doing better. Much better if you factor in the element of slept I got last night. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Axis : I found out that it doesn't work because my phone is armv6
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Damn. That's a bummer..

@Deadly: I sometimes can do the same, but once I'm out, nothing wakes me up until I'm ready haha

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Damn. That's a bummer..
> 
> @Deadly: I sometimes can do the same, but once I'm out, nothing wakes me up until I'm ready haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you get northern lights where you live? I'd love to see them. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Do you get northern lights where you live? I'd love to see them.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Yeah, Northern Lights, Blueberry Kush, all the "killer chronic"... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello, humans


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Axis : I found out that it doesn't work because my phone is armv6
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



What didn't work? 







Apex_Strider said:


> No greetings for the Members or the godfather?
> 
> Insolence.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Let's banish him


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Do you get northern lights where you live? I'd love to see them.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse




haha hell yes we do. And then some. 
I can take some pictures for you on my next pick up. Images will be in pm obviously 







Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, Northern Lights, Blueberry Kush, all the "killer chronic"...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



My man  (no homo)

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hello, humans

Click to collapse



Hello there 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Let's banish him

Click to collapse



First Member to be dishonorably discharged? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> First pledger to be dishonorably discharged?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



FTFY

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hello, humans

Click to collapse



Greetings being of whatever nature you are 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> First Member to be dishonorably discharged?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Jessica is kicked out
Reason: Coz i wanted to

Muaha


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



QFT. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hello, humans

Click to collapse



Hello insolent creature


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> QFT.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Ohai El Presidente 

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Why all the hate about my human comment  I see guys coming here and calling you guys muffins and you dont say a word .__. I call you by the right species and I get hate ...lol


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai El Presidente
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------
> 
> Why all the hate about my human comment  I see guys coming here and calling you guys muffins and you dont say a word .__. I call you by the right species and I get hate ...lol

Click to collapse



No hate here bro. Just good ol fashion fun 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

4.2 keyboard on my Transformer 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai El Presidente
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------
> 
> Why all the hate about my human comment  I see guys coming here and calling you guys muffins and you dont say a word .__. I call you by the right species and I get hate ...lol

Click to collapse



It's trolling  not hate


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol I know


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex, can governing body members become official members? Lots of confusion regarding it a few days ago

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Lol I know

Click to collapse



Then y u ask -.-
Son,i am disappoint


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> 4.2 keyboard on my Transformer
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Finally learnt how to side load an app huh... 

/QF's noob days are getting over.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Finally learnt how to side load an app huh...
> 
> /QF's no obligation days are getting over..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I meant it wasn't compatible with my 600 MHz phone so I decided to put it on my quad core Tegra 3 



Problem? 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apex, can governing body members become official members? Lots of confusion regarding it a few days ago
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll have to read up on democratic standards. 

Also, damn you OT and your "no mo thanks button" -- I need 7 more to hit 2K...

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll have to read up on democratic standards.
> 
> Also, damn you OT and your "no mo thanks button" -- I need 7 more to hit 2K...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



RIP Math
You need 107 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll have to read up on democratic standards.
> 
> Also, damn you OT and your "no mo thanks button" -- I need 7 more to hit 2K...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Democrats are trolls 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll have to read up on democratic standards.
> 
> Also, damn you OT and your "no mo thanks button" -- I need *107* more to hit 2K...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> RIP Math
> You need 107
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I meant. 







-DarkKnight- said:


> Democrats are trolls
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Coming from King Spam of Trollsylvania. 






RohinZaraki said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Gee, thanks. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse




QuantumFoam said:


> RIP Math
> You need 107
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Too late 


Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I meant it wasn't compatible with my 600 MHz phone so I decided to put it on my quad core Tegra 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes..  Swift key flow... Gggrrr..  I meant it as noob.. It took it as no obligation 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> Democrats are trolls
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



No politics here

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> haha hell yes we do. And then some.
> I can take some pictures for you on my next pick up. Images will be in pm obviously
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes please.  
I'll be well jelly. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> I meant it wasn't compatible with my 600 MHz phone so I decided to put it on my quad core Tegra 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tegra3 sucks donkey's balls. Hate that SoC. Hate Asus too. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I meant it wasn't compatible with my 600 MHz phone so I decided to put it on my quad core Tegra 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You diggin it man?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Yes please.
> I'll be well jelly.
> 
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Check your inbox  just went next door..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You diggin it man?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Democrats are trolls
> 
> Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!

Click to collapse



Coming from a pony addict, the responsible people will surely take it seriously :thumbup::sly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Much better than flow.. what say you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Tegra3 sucks donkey's balls. Hate that SoC. Hate Asus too.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Truer words were never spoken

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Much better than flow.. what say you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I say Swype ftw


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Coming from a pony addict, the responsible people will surely take it seriously :thumbup::sly:

Click to collapse



TROLOLOL


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Truer words were never spoken
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because Qualcomm MSM7227 is the way to go


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Much better than flow.. what say you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yup 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> TROLOLOL

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Because Qualcomm MSM7227 is the way to go

Click to collapse



Because s4pro is the way to go 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Because Qualcomm MSM7227 is the way to go

Click to collapse



Kinda


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Because s4pro is the way to go
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Idk, S4pro ain't my cup of tea ...anything Qualcomm puts my off


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Wazzup sirs and pledgers, my fellow muffins. 4 score and 7 years ago, this thread never existed. Now it does.

/end_speech

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Idk, S4pro ain't my cup of tea ...anything Qualcomm puts my off

Click to collapse



Puts your what off?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Puts your what off?

Click to collapse



My hat off. It puts my hat off


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Idk, S4pro ain't my cup of tea ...anything Qualcomm puts my off

Click to collapse



Qualcomm is writing a book with their cpu's now. Probably the best on the market for the time being. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

@apex.. Are you here? 

Any TOT decided for me and Ella? 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> My hat off. It puts my hat off

Click to collapse



Ya right


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Rofl

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Wazzup sirs and pledgers, my fellow muffins. 4 score and 7 years ago, this thread never existed. Now it does.
> 
> /end_speech
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best. Speech. Ever. 





Deadly. said:


> @apex.. Are you here?
> 
> Any TOT decided for me and Ella?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Will gather your tasks today. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

I vote we get deadly to sing shama lama ding dong 

I've been waiting for someone to do it..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I vote we get deadly to sing shama lama ding dong
> 
> I've been waiting for someone to do it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Second that! 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I vote we get deadly to sing shama lama ding dong
> 
> I've been waiting for someone to do it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Video on YouTube 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not. Lurking. Here..  

@axis & tinky &  jugg1es.. Edit your posts NAO!!! 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh shama you is a lamma, and you can suck my ding dong


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm not. Lurking. Here..
> 
> @axis & tinky &  jugg1es.. Edit your posts NAO!!!
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Come on brother man 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I vote we get deadly to sing shama lama ding dong
> 
> I've been waiting for someone to do it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











tinky1 said:


> Second that!
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> Video on YouTube
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Quoting so they stay in history even if someone (unlikely) decided to edit his post. 

Dooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeet. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm not. Lurking. Here..
> 
> @axis & tinky &  jugg1es.. Edit your posts NAO!!!
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Erm, in a word............... No 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Here you go tinky1.. picture was taken while i was on tour in Canada. We had an off day and got to visit Lake Winnipeg in northern Canada.. and don't be hating on the BlackBerry picture  the bold 9700 was a good phone. Hope you like..
http://s14.directupload.net/images/121206/54yg4xvz.jpg

Edit: if you get the chance, go see them for yourself. Its absolutely beautiful man

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol...  This was funny.. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35101396

I don't even know what that song is guys... @jugg1es... Please not YouTube lol... 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you guys tried snapseed  yet? 

I'm using my iPhone to post this because my atrix is at home...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Have you guys tried snaps red yet?
> 
> I'm using my iPhone to post this because my atrix is at home...

Click to collapse



Hi tobi ... You need to have muffin in sig 
& I have no idea what that is
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol...  This was funny..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35101396
> 
> I don't even know what that song is guys... @jugg1es... Please not YouTube lol...
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes YouTube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKMVMWiUFT4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Here you go tinky1.. picture was taken while i was on tour in Canada. We had an off day and got to visit Lake Winnipeg in northern Canada.. and don't be hating on the BlackBerry picture  the bold 9700 was a good phone. Hope you like..
> http://s14.directupload.net/images/121206/54yg4xvz.jpg
> 
> Edit: if you get the chance, go see them for yourself. Its absolutely beautiful man
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do. Thing is I can get cheap tickets to Canada. It's the spending money that I don't have. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

I gotta go now guys... Friends birthday party is there.. Will visit later.  Decide by then..  Anything but YouTube.. I'm a paranoid when it comes to privacy guys.. I'll post here instead.. Ask prawn about privacy.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Will do. Thing is I can get cheap tickets to Canada. It's the spending money that I don't have.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Yea I hear that man. Money is always a factor.. but, hopefully you do get the money to soon. I hope to go back someday, though next time I'd like to go to The Great Slave Lake instead. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I gotta go now guys... Friends birthday party is there.. Will visit later.  Decide by then..  Anything but YouTube.. I'm a paranoid when it comes to privacy guys.. I'll post here instead.. Ask prawn about privacy..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



You can post it here, just upload to YouTube and don't make it viewable to anyone except those with the link 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea I hear that man. Money is always a factor.. but, hopefully you do get the money to soon. I hope to go back someday, though next time I'd like to go to The Great Slave Lake instead.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Mr. Drummer is smart!

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning, brothers, sister, muffins, random loiterers.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Morning, brothers, sister, muffins, random loiterers.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.

Click to collapse



Morning 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol my post got deleted in the "what instrument do you play" thread..

I saw it coming 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol my post got deleted in the "what instrument do you play" thread..
> 
> I saw it coming
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtf did you post?  Lmao.


ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I vote we get deadly to sing shama lama ding dong
> 
> I've been waiting for someone to do it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Axis, my man, that's it! I need videos (YouTube embedded) posted here so we can all laugh at the embarrassment. Perfect. 

I will PM each of the Pledges with their 'assignments'. 

Stay tuned... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Axis, my man, that's it! I need videos (YouTube embedded) posted here so we can all laugh at the embarrassment. Perfect.
> 
> I will PM each of the Pledges with their 'assignments'.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great idea 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wtf did you post?  Lmao.
> 
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.

Click to collapse



Well my initial post was "I like to bang some skins myself" then someone said what do you really play, so I said "the good ol pee-wee grinder.." 
Knew someone would eventually catch on.






Apex_Strider said:


> Axis, my man, that's it! I need videos (YouTube embedded) posted here so we can all laugh at the embarrassment. Perfect.
> 
> I will PM each of the Pledges with their 'assignments'.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yes! :thumbup::thumbup:
This is going to be AWESOME!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

That's it? I thought that was like one of them organ grinder monkeys. :sly:

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey, I'm back. What did I miss?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Agreed. I think videos will be hilarious, and there'd be nobody getting into trouble around the forum(s) as with some of my other ideas... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey, I'm back. What did I miss?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



10 pages

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> 10 pages
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Something about videos... 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> 10 pages
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



And the best idea for the "tasks of trust", given by Axis himself. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Something about videos...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Yes, Apex is going to PM all the pledges with their task which will be to sing on video. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's it? I thought that was like one of them organ grinder monkeys. :sly:
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.

Click to collapse



Lol well a pee-wee grinder has a meaning... A distant one so to speak, but that's why I chose that wording. In hopes that they wouldn't catch it, but oh well haha. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi tobi ... You need to have muffin in sig
> & I have no idea what that is
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I do have a muffin sig but I'm using my iPhone today and there isn't a xda app, hence I can't have a tapatalk sig. But if you check my other post I do. And oh I ment to say snapseed but autocorrect


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Yes, Apex is going to PM all the pledges with their task which will be to sing on video.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Sing, dance, do impersonations, re-enact Civil War battles, it's all coming to me in a glorious, hilarious mind flood. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> And the best idea for the "tasks of trust", given by Axis himself.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I mentioned this idea awhile back too 
Remember, eh? Lol I knew it'd catch on 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Sing, dance, do impersonations, re-enact Civil War battles, it's all coming to me in a glorious, hilarious mind flood.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Haha YES! This IS going to be good. :beer::beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sing, dance, do impersonations, re-enact Civil War battles, it's all coming to me in a glorious, hilarious mind flood.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Um... 
I actually don't own a camera...

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Um...
> I actually don't own a camera...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



:sly: Nice try. Borrow one 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :sly: Nice try. Borrow one
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I dont have any friends. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

heya apex and axis.  finally made it here with the two of you online. lol.

@axis: how long have you been up?  48 hours?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> heya apex and axis.  finally made it here with the two of you online. lol.
> 
> @axis: how long have you been up?  48 hours?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha just about. In 4 hours. 
How are you man. We don't talk much. What gives brother? Lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> I do have a muffin sig but I'm using my iPhone today and there isn't a xda app, hence I can't have a tapatalk sig. But if you check my other post I do. And oh I ment to say snapseed but autocorrect

Click to collapse



Use Tapatalk for the iCrap. They have XDA. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha just about. In the 4 hours.
> How are you man. We don't talk much. What gives brother? Lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



stupid timezones.  you and apex usually sleep by the time i log on. get some sleep bro. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha just about. In 4 hours.
> How are you man. We don't talk much. What gives brother? Lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey Axis, I got another ingress code today. I'll give it to you... If I can get a different task of trust.(one that doesnt require camers. Preferably something online.)

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Axis_Drummer<br />
> > Haha just about. In 4 hours. <br />
> > How are you man. We don't talk much. What gives brother? Lol<br />
> > <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Can I PLEASE have it?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> stupid timezones.  you and apex usually sleep by the time i log on. get some sleep bro.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha I've said it once and I'll say it again
Ain't no rest for the wicked 

And yes this damn timezone crap sucks. But that's why i stay up 24/7... sometimes 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

If it helps,  I do a fine Christopher Walken. Including at midnight during a prank call. 

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Can I PLEASE have it?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



I already promised Axis...

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey Axis, I got another ingress code today. I'll give it to you... If I can get a different task of trust.(one that doesnt require camers. Preferably something online.)
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



MINE!!!!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> MINE!!!!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You want it? 


Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha I've said it once and I'll say it again
> Ain't no rest for the wicked
> 
> And yes this damn timezone crap sucks. But that's why i stay up 24/7... sometimes
> ...

Click to collapse



just a Q though. who's the drummer in your avatar? i'm on the app and it's too small for me to recognize. lol.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I already promised Axis...]

Click to collapse



How do you keep getting them?  If you get another one then a mate of mine is desperate


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I already promised Axis...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



But..but.... I've been waiting :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You want it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse




Hell yes I do! 






cascabel said:


> just a Q though. who's the drummer in your avatar? i'm on the app and it's too small for me to recognize. lol.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



That'd be yours truly 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Greetings, cascabel! How you been, buddy? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yes I do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your PM. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yes I do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that your kit? nice. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Greetings, cascabel! How you been, buddy?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



hey apex. missed you man. i'm good. bored, but good. how are you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> that your kit? nice. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea man. I got pictures of it up in the A2 off topic thread. Its bigger than that now Lol. I've wrapped it in cymbals. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> that your kit? nice. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm doing much better today. I got loads of sleep, and that alone helped greatly. On the mend now, thanks for asking! 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Suggestion for what to do with those that fail ToT. 





Yes, that's my son, 2 years ago, and he asked to do it.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea man. I got pictures of it up in the A2 off topic thread. Its bigger than that now Lol. I've wrapped it in cymbals.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You get it?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea man. I got pictures of it up in the A2 off topic thread. Its bigger than that now Lol. I've wrapped it in cymbals.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



i honestly thought it was dave grohl. but he didn't have a set like that, did he?  you still in a band?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I'm doing much better today. I got loads of sleep, and that alone helped greatly. On the mend now, thanks for asking!
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



good to know.  nice to know you're doing okay. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




SimonTS said:


>

Click to collapse



lmao. ingress better go public soon. where have you been mate?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Suggestion for what to do with those that fail ToT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's my video. Don't make fun of me guys. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Here's my video. Don't make fun of me guys.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Just as I thought. You're trying to rick roll us.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> You get it?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse




pm headed your way shortly






cascabel said:


> i honestly thought it was dave grohl. but he didn't have a set like that, did he?  you still in a band?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... Dave's not here 

Kudos if you get that... but no his kit was much smaller. And thinner ply wood shells. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Suggestion for what to do with those that fail ToT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, but..uhm... Your son isn't the sharpest crayon in the box if you know what I mean :/

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Suggestion for what to do with those that fail ToT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your son = kickass! :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> pm headed your way shortly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. i THINK i do. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm sorry, but..uhm... Your son isn't the sharpest crayon in the box if you know what I mean :/
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



At least he has goolies.... 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## _Variable (Dec 6, 2012)

notificaion: superuser has been granted superuser permissions

O_0

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. i THINK i do.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I THINK  you get it too 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Back  also the YouTube idea is amazing



Deadly. said:


> I gotta go now guys... Friends birthday party is there.. Will visit later.  Decide by then..  Anything but YouTube.. I'm a paranoid when it comes to privacy guys.. I'll post here instead.. Ask prawn about privacy..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse





You guys can't stop talking about me huh 





OptimusLove said:


> notificaion: superuser has been granted superuser permissions
> 
> O_0
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Superuser is a troll


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Back  also the YouTube idea is amazing

Click to collapse



Indeed it is 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

404 : Post Not Found



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> 404 : Post Not Found
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Troll. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Indeed it is
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> 404 : Post Not Found
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Really? 


Also, deadly is one hell of a spammer


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Troll.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Lmao. Looks like I'm more active than some of the members 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Also, deadly is one hell of a spammer
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you say deadly? 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> Lmao. Looks like I'm more active than some of the members
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



We will. Give you a TOT too

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

BRB guys...

I smell bacon..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Lmao. Looks like I'm more active than some of the members
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



i didn't even make it to the top 10.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> BRB guys...
> 
> I smell bacon..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Send some by email.. Me hungry.. 
@prawn.. Talking about post count is not allowed.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Did you say deadly?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No i didn't, what have you that idea?


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Did you say deadly?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not pledging so NO! 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Send some by email.. Me hungry..
> @prawn.. Talking about post count is not allowed..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I just said that you are the biggest mapser, you are the one whose at fault


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No i didn't, what have you that idea?

Click to collapse



R. I. P english

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I just said that you are the biggest mapser, you are the one whose at fault

Click to collapse



*mmapser

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> R. I. P english
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Swype......ugh..y u so stupid?

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




veeman said:


> *mmapser
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Meh..that wouldn't sound nice, hence the change by me


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> R. I. P english
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Look who's talking



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I just said that you are the biggest mapser, you are the one whose at fault

Click to collapse



I'm not... :sly::sly:

I'm just more active than all of you 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Look who's talking
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



You should learn from your past mistakes

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Use Tapatalk for the iCrap. They have XDA.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Why would I pay $3 for it?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm not... :sly::sly:
> 
> I'm just more active than all of you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Say what? 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Why would I pay $3 for it?

Click to collapse



Exactly, why pay if there is jailbreak. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Exactly, why pay if there is jailbreak.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Shhhhtinky 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Shhhhtinky
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



/me is hurt and crawls back to his cave. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> /me is hurt and crawls back to his cave.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Stinky 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> /me is hurt and crawls back to his cave.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Cave man who has android and ipad...

What did the world come to:sly:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

And I'm back. 

I can't wait to get the ingress going. Resistance right? Or enlightenment?
Which...

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stinky
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I'm in the cave and didn't see that post. *denial*

For the record. It's him being not nice to me because I(quite rightly) called Asus tablets POS. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> And I'm back.
> 
> I can't wait to get the ingress going. Resistance right? Or enlightenment?
> Which...
> ...

Click to collapse



Take your pick,  join the forum though http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/:D

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> I'm in the cave and didn't see that post. *denial*
> 
> For the record. It's him being not nice to me because I(quite rightly) called Asus tablets POS.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



I've got a worse tablet Archos 101it 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> And I'm back.
> 
> I can't wait to get the ingress going. Resistance right? Or enlightenment?
> Which...
> ...

Click to collapse



Resistance FTW:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

We are all resistance bro.. doing get on the wrong side..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Take your pick,  join the forum though http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/:D
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't be worse than Asus when it comes to quality control. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Can't be worse than Asus when it comes to quality control.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



STINKY TINKY 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Can't be worse than Asus when it comes to quality control.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Why are you so against Asus?

Its not a bad company you know.. they do make good products..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Why are you so against Asus?
> 
> Its not a bad company you know.. they do make good products..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



That they do. But their quality control sucks when it comes to tablets. I had to return 8 of TF201's. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> And I'm back.
> 
> I can't wait to get the ingress going. Resistance right? Or enlightenment?
> Which...
> ...

Click to collapse



Resistance ftw

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

Also tinky is stinky  it is confirmed now, now that he admitted it


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> That they do. But their quality control sucks when it comes to tablets. I had to return 8 of TF201's.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



STINKY 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> STINKY
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Stop being a fanboy Asusgoat


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Resistance ftw
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------
> 
> Also tinky is stinky  it is confirmed now, now that he admitted it

Click to collapse



You are late on both accounts...

I already said resistance..

And tinky addmited it yesterday only prawn

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Dafuq with all attacks here? Y u mad people? 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You are late on both accounts...
> 
> I already said resistance..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So?  i am a member of resistance too


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dafuq with all attacks here? Y u mad people?
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Lol... not me... I asked you a sincere question..


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dafuq with all attacks here? Y u mad people?
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



no...you cave guy


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Stop being a fanboy Asusgoat

Click to collapse



STINKY TINKY 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... not me... I asked you a sincere question..
> 
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Your username says otherwise


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... not me... I asked you a sincere question..
> 
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I know. It's them two. Did you people know that in RC forum you have to go through special trolling training? They are like SAS of trolls here. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> STINKY TINKY
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



No...asusgoat


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Can't be worse than Asus when it comes to quality control.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



The best use for it is as a media player,  the video playback is good, plus since i rooted it and put an early os on it i didn't have to pay for the codec pack 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I know. It's them two. Did you people know that in RC forum you have to go through special trolling training? They are like SAS of trolls here.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



SAS of trolling?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Dafuq with all attacks here? Y u mad people?
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



madness has its reasons that the mind cannot comprehend.
or something similarly pseudo philosophical. 

BTW using the 4.2 keyboard... it kicks ass....


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> SAS of trolling?

Click to collapse



Really!? You don't know what SAS is? Juggles, let's go for the beer, I'm feeling that my IQ is being degraded here by negative exposure to imbecilism (see what I did there prawesome? ) 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> SAS of trolling?

Click to collapse



So what's going on?
It's old news that stinky don't bathe...
anything else?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

@prawn & QF...

/tinky is saying this...







_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

ROFL @Deadly



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> ROFL @Deadly
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



:highfive:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :highfive:
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Don't push it 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

3 on 1? You *******. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## werked (Dec 6, 2012)

Muffins, Sup?!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> 3 on 1? You *******.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



You aint getting what was said on Gtalk 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




werked said:


> Muffins, Sup?!

Click to collapse



Olah werked



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

werked said:


> Muffins, Sup?!

Click to collapse



It's "abuse tinky" day today it seems. Or they just had TOT to offend me 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> 3 on 1? You *******.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



I thought I was trying to help you bro... you didn't send the message across properly... so I helped

@werked.. hello there...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Don't push it
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Orlynao.jpg?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I thought I was trying to help you bro... you didn't send the message across properly... so I helped
> 
> @werked.. hello there...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yarlemete 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yarlemete
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Andyisthatso?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> It's "abuse tinky" day today it seems. Or they just had TOT to offend me
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



The second one for me

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Andyisthatso?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dumb Nitubhaskar is Dumb



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dumb Nitubhaskar is Dumb
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I don't know who it is...

/me going to bed now..

Night everyone.. 

Have a good day.. @tinky... fry them:thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi quantom and apex and others I know 

Mafia thread is closed, so Time to post in here


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Andyisthatso?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. You have to sing and put it on YouTube. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## _akash (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dumb deadly. is Dumb
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse




FTFY.. 
LOL

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> FTFY..
> LOL
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Me hates you

Y Mafia thread closed?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Me hates you
> 
> Y Mafia thread closed?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Cause bad argument was bad


----------



## _akash (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Me hates you
> 
> Y Mafia thread closed?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Sorry bro.. 
Which mafia thread? 


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hi quantom and apex and others I know
> 
> Mafia thread is closed, so Time to post in here

Click to collapse



Hola BC. Long time. 

How you been?



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cause bad argument was bad

Click to collapse



You got trolled and you bit 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Sorry bro..
> Which mafia thread?
> 
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Sorry it was not at you..


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Me hates you
> 
> Y Mafia thread closed?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Jase vs. BC



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hi quantom and apex and others I know
> 
> Mafia thread is closed, so Time to post in here

Click to collapse



Hey BC! Thanks for letting us be your sloppy seconds. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cause bad argument was bad

Click to collapse



Hmmm.. just read there.. sad... anyway seems it just until it gets cleaned.. no worries I hope.. as mtm said..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You got trolled and you bit
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Still jases way of trolling is not fun and always ends badly


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Gli Mafia was closed.  

Edit: already old news. Sorry 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Jase vs. BC
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Oooh... cleaned up yet?
Gonna head over, watch.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Gli Mafia was closed.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



You are too late odie... read previous posts

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey BC! Thanks for letting us be your sloppy seconds.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



You are welcome 

Anway, I am good Quantom and Apex

Like I said in the mafia thread I will have a Jeep soon 

But leave it there as this whole jeep discussion is the reason mafia thread is closed


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You are too late odie... read previous posts
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Yep,  I saw. Edited the post- like a boss! 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You are welcome
> 
> Anway, I am good Quantom and Apex
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You spelt it wrong in your obnoxiously wrong good morning posts and you're spelling it wrong again 

Quantum*



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M's posts are some of the funniest...

This... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35104428&postcount=67916

:laugh:


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You are welcome
> 
> Anway, I am good Quantom and Apex
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeep talk is acceptable here. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You spelt it wrong in your obnoxiously wrong good morning posts and you're spelling it wrong again
> 
> Quantum*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya well I stopped those and I was copying and pasting 

Anyway Mafia Thread is reopened so cya guys when it closes again LOL

Na I will post in here to stop in and catch up.

Whats new guys? PLay pool lately?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Thread reopened 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Still jases way of trolling is not fun and always ends badly

Click to collapse



Maybe not but you shouldn't bite so easily 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You are welcome
> 
> Anway, I am good Quantom and Apex
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just one thing.... pics when you get it.
After hearing so much about it for the last 2 days, I just have to see it.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Jeep talk is acceptable here.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Here is the one I am probaly going to buy if the mechanic says everything is running great: http://tucson.craigslist.org/cto/3416846069.html
, but after driving it, it was in better condition then the one I  was going to buy at a dealership


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> M_T_M's posts are some of the funniest...
> 
> This... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35104428&postcount=67916
> 
> :laugh:

Click to collapse



We're not a "muffin thread"... 





BeerChameleon said:


> Ya well I stopped those and I was copying and pasting
> 
> Anyway Mafia Thread is reopened so cya guys when it closes again LOL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Feel free to pop in, and gtalk me for pool man! Sheesh. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We're not a "muffin thread"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate to be the one to break it to you, mate, but that's how the rest of OT sees us...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 6, 2012)

I have my last semester test tomorrow. Finally I'm free!


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Resistance it shall be!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

I play pool too 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I hate to be the one to break it to you, mate, but that's how the rest of OT sees us...

Click to collapse



The rest of OT has a severe case of tl;dr syndrome. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I hate to be the one to break it to you, mate, but that's how the rest of OT sees us...

Click to collapse



He's got a point here apex 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

That's because all they see is muffin signature and muffin avatars... so what do you expect?

They don't read op.. heck those who wants to join themselves try to postpone reading op...

So that's common that rest of ot feels that way I think..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> He's got a point here apex
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



To hell with what they think. We know what we're about 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> He's got a point here apex
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Lazy non-readers are lazy. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> To hell with what they think. We know what we're about
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



This too :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Also welcome to resistance mate.. ^_^

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone see my link with pics of the jeep? 

If not here is a great pic:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anyone see my link with pics of the jeep?
> 
> If not here is a great pic:

Click to collapse



I already saw that in gli thread... its nice.. I like the color..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anyone see my link with pics of the jeep?
> 
> If not here is a great pic:

Click to collapse



Nice!!! 

A good roo-guard would look cool on it...

4X4, right?
Engine capacity?


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Anyone see my link with pics of the jeep?
> 
> If not here is a great pic:

Click to collapse



I like it. A friend of mine years ago had one, and we'd ride around blasting "Meantime" by Helmet and launching water balloons at the high school band practices. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Thought I spam your thread with it too 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Thought I spam your thread with it too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



We took your spam, and made good use of it.
You FAIL. :laugh::victory:


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Who needs a ToT? PM me... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who needs a ToT? PM me...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Check your inbox.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Why can I not view the ingress forums...

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Why can I not view the ingress forums...
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Using app or pc

Have you for the right address 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Check your inbox.

Click to collapse



Will do. I figure it's easier to have it consolidated to my inbox rather than thumbing through pages and pages. Plus, I can assign personalized ones for each Pledge... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Now, I'm going to be nice and say I mean this in the calmest, friendliest of ways.

This is the line.
_________________________
Your quote crossed it.



odetoandroid said:


> I'm sorry, but..uhm... Your son isn't the sharpest crayon in the box if you know what I mean :/
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



My son is autistic, in mainstream (not special ed), and on the Honor Roll.  A $10k Independent Psycho-educational Evaluation we had done (paid for by the district) indicates he is off the charts intelligent in many areas, but delayed in others. That's Autism. IQ is very high.

He is unwise, and a little easily frightened/wussy. That's Autism.  I'm not mad, slightly offended, as every parent of a disabled child has to be quite protective.  All is forgiven, though, Odie.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Nobody insult anyone's children. That's inexcusable. 

Now, carry on... 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Using app or pc
> 
> Have you for the right address
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What app, Ingeress app? Lol
I'm on mobile, but there web pages won't load nor will ingressforums.cu.cc

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

@jriot... thanks man for forgiving odie... he is still a kid... I know you understood that.. I know how it felt to you.. because I have relatives and friends who have sons with similar situations..
Thanks man for being such an understanding person and parent..:thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> M_T_M's posts are some of the funniest...
> 
> This... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35104428&postcount=67916
> 
> :laugh:

Click to collapse





Apex_Strider said:


> We're not a "muffin thread"...
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Sooo, have my posts offended anyone here? I called him a muffin since I completely forgot the name of your thread mate 

Also....I call the other guys bananas, 'nanas, naners and so forth. 
I do believe that if muffins represent some of the mentality of this brotherhood...wear it with pride :cyclops:

/thatisall...

PS: I'm not a lazy reader neither...I've actually read the OP twice..at least


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What app, Ingeress app? Lol
> I'm on mobile, but there web pages won't load nor will ingressforums.cu.cc
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Have you got Tapatalk,  did the link i sent not work? 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

@odie you really do know how to rub people the wrong way without thinking about it don't you 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Have you got Tapatalk,  did the link i sent not work?
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, and no lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sooo, have my posts offended anyone here? I called him a muffin since I completely forgot the name of your thread mate
> 
> Also....I call the other guys bananas, 'nanas, naners and so forth.
> I do believe that if muffins represent some of the mentality of this brotherhood...wear it with pride :cyclops:
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow... just wow... you read op twice 

/Naah.. I dont think anyone got offended.. and I guess you know that too.. well thanks for dropping by and telling you read op twice :shocked:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> A good roo-guard would look cool on it...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4x4 6cylimder inline engine 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes, and no lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Just search "ingress forums" in tapatalk...

And visit ingressforums.cu.cc

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes, and no lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Find it on Tapatalk then open in browser to log in, 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sooo, have my posts offended anyone here? I called him a muffin since I completely forgot the name of your thread mate
> 
> Also....I call the other guys bananas, 'nanas, naners and so forth.
> I do believe that if muffins represent some of the mentality of this brotherhood...wear it with pride :cyclops:
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, of course not. While it may be a small part of the pledge criteria, it's not all we're about. Besides, who doesn't love muffins? Nobody. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Find it on Tapatalk then open in browser to log in,
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> Just search "ingress forums" in tapatalk...
> 
> And visit ingressforums.cu.cc
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I think it's my browser. I'll get on the PC in awhile. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm looking forward to my ToT, though it may require alcohol for inspiration, and I rarely drink.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm looking forward to my ToT, though it may require alcohol for inspiration, and I rarely drink.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.

Click to collapse



So you are implying that something related to alcohol you want

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

No, that I'll need some in order to properly and fully give myself to the embarrassment.

P.S. That might have been what she said.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nah, of course not. While it may be a small part of the pledge criteria, it's not all we're about. Besides, who doesn't love muffins? Nobody.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



I call it BS. You are muffins and this thread is about muffins and you do muffin talk here and you do muffin pledges here. Muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin.
There is nothing else to this thread.
It's all about muffin!!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I call it BS. You are muffins and this thread is about muffins and you do muffin talk here and you do muffin pledges here. Muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin.
> There is nothing else to this thread.
> It's all about muffin!!!!

Click to collapse



Judging by the number of times you've repeated the word muffin here, you, my stinky friend, need to get laid.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I call it BS. You are muffins and this thread is about muffins and you do muffin talk here and you do muffin pledges here.
> 
> --snip--
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



View attachment 1542234

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I call it BS. You are muffins and this thread is about muffins and you do muffin talk here and you do muffin pledges here. Muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin.
> There is nothing else to this thread.
> It's all about muffin!!!!

Click to collapse









*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Judging by the number of times you've repeated the word muffin here, you, my stinky friend, need to get laid.

Click to collapse



My friend. I have no problem with that. But if this is the first thing that popped in your mind, I guess you need it more


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Now, I'm going to be nice and say I mean this in the calmest, friendliest of ways.
> 
> This is the line.
> _________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Good sport.
Though Odie, I would suggest we all stick to insulting the members themselves, and not their families, for future reference. 

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




tinky1 said:


> My friend. I have no problem with that. But if this is the first thing that popped in your mind, I guess you need it more

Click to collapse



I'll be the first to admit that I do. :laugh:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Odie meant no harm, I'm certain.  That just happens to be a sensitive area for me.

Thank you all for supporting how I handled it, please let the issue rest, unless Odie feels need to pm me.  This is water under the bridge in my book.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Odie meant no harm, I'm certain.  That just happens to be a sensitive area for me.
> 
> Thank you all for supporting how I handled it, please let the issue rest, unless Odie feels need to pm me.  This is water under the bridge in my book.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.

Click to collapse



You're a good man. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Alrighty then.. lets rest it...

@apex.. shot a pm at you...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


Edit: replied


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I call it BS. You are muffins and this thread is about muffins and you do muffin talk here and you do muffin pledges here. Muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin, muffin.
> There is nothing else to this thread.
> It's all about muffin!!!!

Click to collapse



Tinky Y U causing trouble LOL
A.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Muffin top anyone?








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Tinky Y U causing trouble LOL
> A.

Click to collapse



Naah its fine I think ..

He is just jelly... and he got attacked by QF & prawn & bit of me too... so may be revenge? JK..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Muffin top anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been so tempted to post loads of these 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Still can't view the ingress forums guys. Neither Mobile nor PC will load the page. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've been so tempted to post loads of these
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



Do eeeeettttt!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Muffin top anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.. not me...

Here is my pic... if anyone interested to see that is...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34023829 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Muffin top anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THAT CROSSED THE LINE, JEEP BOY!!!!!!
I could pay you back in the same vein, but you're so insignificant that I won't bother coming after you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Still can't view the ingress forums guys. Neither Mobile nor PC will load the page.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I will check at my end and will reply..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Guys, my brain is on today. I'm going to create a YouTube channel that we can all post our ToTs to, that way nobody has to make/use their own private account for the ToT... 

Coolidge? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> THAT CROSSED THE LINE, JEEP BOY!!!!!!
> I could pay you back in the same vein, but you're so insignificant that I won't bother coming after you.

Click to collapse



Lulz go ahead  make a banana joke 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're a good man.
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Thanks. You know how it is. A father has to be if he wants his child to become/marry one.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex, my dad told me what happened you are in our thoughts.

Amanda


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I will check at my end and will reply..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*





---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Nope.. not me...
> 
> Here is my pic... if anyone interested to see that is...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How the hell did he notice your socks dude....  Lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lulz go ahead  make a banana joke
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I don't need to make a joke.
Your banana vid is enough.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



I asked the same thing to him afair...  check pm...

Boborne has keen eyes man...:thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I don't need to make a joke.
> Your banana vid is enough.

Click to collapse



You have been filming me?!?   

Stalker


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You have been filming me?!?
> 
> Stalker

Click to collapse



I'm confused.
Are you a banana or a chameleon?
Or a chameleon PRETENDING to be a banana....


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> I'm confused.
> Are you a banana or a chameleon?
> Or a chameleon PRETENDING to be a banana....

Click to collapse



I am not a banana but work for the banana mafia 
Chameleon I guess I am since I am changing all the time


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am not a banana but work for the banana mafia
> Chameleon I guess I am since I am changing all the time

Click to collapse



TRAITOR!


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Ronnie, no trouble. If I wasn't sure it was OK I would have never posted it. Just a bit of tease 

After all abuse ingot today they deserve it!

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> TRAITOR!

Click to collapse




Whatever


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Ronnie, no trouble. If I wasn't sure it was OK I would have never posted it. Just a bit of tease
> 
> After all abuse ingot today they deserve it!
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



That wasn't him that posted that

A.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> That wasn't him that posted that
> 
> A.

Click to collapse



View attachment 1542295

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> That wasn't him that posted that
> 
> A.

Click to collapse



I am scared of Ghosts


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1542295
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



LOL this is his daughter Amanda (he knows me)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> LOL this is his daughter Amanda (he knows me)

Click to collapse



Ya I got that .. believe it or not... I lurk around gli thread.... sometimes...

I was JK that's y...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi all

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hey ppero :cyclops:

What be happening?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hey P.
Wuzzup?


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Apex, my dad told me what happened you are in our thoughts.
> 
> Amanda

Click to collapse



Thank you, Amanda. I appreciate that. You and your family have been in mine as well. 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hi there....

/me going to sleep...

Night everyone.. for real this time...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey ppero :cyclops:
> 
> What be happening?

Click to collapse



One reply: Cold. (high fever, headaches, soar throat..)

And now my left ear hurts







krushnam said:


> Hey P.
> Wuzzup?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> One reply: Cold. (high fever, headaches, soar throat..)
> 
> And now my left ear hurts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 sorry buddy   Rest up and get drugged up on dayquill and nyquil


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 6, 2012)

Am I too late for the party? 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Am I too late for the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Snooze you loose


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Guys, my brain is on today. I'm going to create a YouTube channel that we can all post our ToTs to, that way nobody has to make/use their own private account for the ToT...
> 
> Coolidge?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Bueller... Bueller? 

*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Am I too late for the party?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Always 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Bueller... Bueller?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Old timers referencing Ferris Bueller's Day Off....
Most of us haven't seen it....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Old timers referencing Ferris Bueller's Day Off....
> Most of us haven't seen it....

Click to collapse



Youngins


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Old timers referencing Ferris Bueller's Day Off....
> Most of us haven't seen it....

Click to collapse



I am 25 years old and I have seen it tons of times   Great movie!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Old timers referencing Ferris Bueller's Day Off....
> Most of us haven't seen it....

Click to collapse



Most of you are too young to remember it 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Youngins

Click to collapse



I'll add it to my queue...
65th movie added today!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Most of you are too young to remember it
> 
> A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
> Bill Cosby

Click to collapse



How old is Kush?   

I am not that old at all and I saw it


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How old is Kush?
> 
> I am not that old at all and I saw it

Click to collapse



21.
Legal drinking age. :laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> How old is Kush?
> 
> I am not that old at all and I saw it

Click to collapse



Ah, but I've had almost no time for movies in the last 5 years.... Medschool. 
I have around 3 TB of movies and TV that'll get consumed in the next year...
In my internship.

Edit: It's Krushna, BTW. So Krush would be the right nick... Don't mind anything, though.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Bueller... Bueller?
> 
> *Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*

Click to collapse



Bloody good idea. Brilliant!

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> How old is Kush?
> 
> I am not that old at all and I saw it

Click to collapse



Kush has been around for centuries, under different names. We don't speak of it here often, though.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

Night everyone 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> That wasn't him that posted that
> 
> A.

Click to collapse



OMG, I just got trolled by users daughter! Where is this world going. 

A.(anonymous?), maybe it's time you got your own account and started rooting phones? I'll be there to help


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Wait, so Ronnie's daughter is part of the hacker group Anonymous?

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wait, so Ronnie's daughter is part of the hacker group Anonymous?
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.

Click to collapse









*Brought to you by Carl's Jr.*


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wait, so Ronnie's daughter is part of the hacker group Anonymous?
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.

Click to collapse



I was on and off helping him after my lil sister pasted away.
A.

I already rooting my phone just like he is, maybe one day I will get an account


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Night everyone
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



G'night odie.
See you tomorrow...


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wait, so Ronnie's daughter is part of the hacker group Anonymous?
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Helping to educate and improve the community through Intervention  The first step is admitting there's a problem.

Click to collapse



Signature said A. Interpret it the way you want. 

BTW. Going back to your son. I'm truly fascinated by this condition (not to say it's good for people). It just amazes me how complicated brain can be. You would have though that by having lesser abilities in something that would mean that brain had lesser abilities altogether,but this is not the case here. Autistic people seem to be very very good with things that involve logic. A lot of extraordinary people had some sort of the condition. Your son might change the world at some point. Be very very proud of him. 
I understand you are quite sensitive about this, but there is a massive positive side to it, and as nothing can be changed try to disregard the negatives and concentrate on positives.
I apologise if I touched something that I shouldn't have. Let me know if so and I will not mention it ever again and will edit this post.

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you guys heard about t.v serial called "touch"?

I think its a must see... since you guys were talking about the children.. I remembered...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I was on and off helping him after my lil sister pasted away.
> A.
> 
> I already rooting my phone just like he is, maybe one day I will get an account

Click to collapse



I'm aware and our sincerest condolences.  It was a joke based on the post above mine.

I really do admire the strength your dad seems to have and hope the best for your entire family, especially through the holidays where memories are paramount.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Have you guys heard about t.v serial called "touch"?
> 
> I think its a must see... since you guys were talking about the children.. I remembered...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Wiki tells me it's some supernatural drama show...
How is it?

Well, if talking of children reminds you of touch, it reminds me that I have a pediatrics exam on the day after tomorrow. 

Apex please check your inbox again, if you haven't already.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Wiki tells me it's some supernatural drama show...
> How is it?
> 
> Well, if talking of children reminds you of touch, it reminds me that I have a pediatrics exam on the day after tomorrow.
> ...

Click to collapse



Its awesome man.. I suggest everyone to watch it..

I just got hooked to it...  and don't believe wiki... it doesn't know what its talking about... search "cyanogenmod" in wiki you will know better then.. as seen from darkknights post the other day...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Have you guys heard about t.v serial called "touch"?
> 
> I think its a must see... since you guys were talking about the children.. I remembered...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I did watch a few of those, they were really good. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I was on and off helping him after my lil sister pasted away.
> A.
> 
> I already rooting my phone just like he is, maybe one day I will get an account

Click to collapse



I had heard the news from The-Captain.. sorry to hear that it happened... my sincere condolences.. 

I'm not good with the words.. so I don't know what or how to say it.. but I really feel bad that she passed away

May she find peace and happiness wherever she is..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Its awesome man.. I suggest everyone to watch it..
> 
> I just got hooked to it...  and don't believe wiki... it doesn't know what its talking about... search "cyanogenmod" in wiki you will know better then.. as seen from darkknights post the other day...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I'll take your word for it...

As I mentioned a few pages back, I have 3 TB of data on disk.
Also, I added 100 GB to the torrent queue today....


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

TY


----------



## Deadly (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I did watch a few of those, they were really good.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should watch all of those episodes.. just don't say anything as it will spoil it for them..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I had heard the news from The-Captain.. sorry to hear that it happened... my sincere condolences..
> 
> I'm not good with the words.. so I don't know what or how to say it.. but I really feel bad that she passed away
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ditto.
I don't know you, except in passing, but please accept my condolences. :angel:


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

PM's are better, that way the mood in the room doesn't change


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> PM's are better, that way the mood in the room doesn't change

Click to collapse



True.
People got spooked.

I killed the thread! :crying:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

Excellent.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

Don't forget this guys!!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623&highlight=+game+


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------
> 
> Don't forget this guys!!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1953623&highlight=+game+

Click to collapse



:laugh:
Fitting.
That was the first thing that came to my mind on reading his post.
Mr Burns rocks!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Really!? You don't know what SAS is? Juggles, let's go for the beer, I'm feeling that my IQ is being degraded here by negative exposure to imbecilism (see what I did there prawesome? )
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Oh god why.jpg






BeerChameleon said:


> Still jases way of trolling is not fun and always ends badly

Click to collapse



:thumbup: completely agree with that...



Anyway, seems like half of the mafia members are here 
Hey Ronnie,proto,werked and BC


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Excellent.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



Indeed. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> :laugh:
> Fitting.
> That was the first thing that came to my mind on reading his post.
> Mr Burns rocks!

Click to collapse



Seems you and I think alike    GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

You guys need to watch Futurama. Leaves Simpsons in the dust IMHO.

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh god why.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, I thought I start spamming 2 threads at the same time 

Help you Spam Noobies out a bit 

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




tinky1 said:


> You guys need to watch Futurama. Leaves Simpsons in the dust IMHO.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



I watch all cartoons: Family Guy,Simpsons,Futurama,South Park, Sometime american dad, Brickleberry and more


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh god why.jpg
> Anyway, seems like half of the mafia members are here
> Hey Ronnie,proto,werked and BC

Click to collapse



I pop in from time to time


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh god why.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This much awesomeness can't all be contained in one thread, you know 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> You guys need to watch Futurama. Leaves Simpsons in the dust IMHO.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Of course I've seen Futurama too...


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Of course I've seen Futurama too...

Click to collapse



Not sure if badpicisbadandfeelbad.jpg or ??


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> This much awesomeness can't all be contained in one thread, you know
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I agree.
That's why I spam on both threads.


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Anyway, seems like half of the mafia members are here
> Hey Ronnie,proto,werked and BC

Click to collapse



Everyone's welcome, so long as they are cordial and friendly, and don't post mindless dribble like that pony guy... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Everyone's welcome, so long as they are cordial and friendly, and don't post mindless dribble like that pony guy...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I watch all cartoons: Family Guy,Simpsons,Futurama,South Park, Sometime american dad, Brickleberry and more

Click to collapse



Family Guy gets lame after some time.
Only Stewie and the dog redeem that show in my eyes.

Simpsons, Futurama and South Park kick ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Never seen American Dad or Brickleberry... 

---------- Post added at 04:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Everyone's welcome, so long as they are cordial and friendly, and don't post mindless dribble like that pony guy...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



New title.
NICE!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hello, I thought I start spamming 2 threads at the same time
> 
> Help you Spam Noobies out a bit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol..alright







ronnie498 said:


> I pop in from time to time

Click to collapse



Yep 





prototype7 said:


> This much awesomeness can't all be contained in one thread, you know
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Lol 





BeerChameleon said:


>

Click to collapse



No.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

What's up with the title? Doesn't make any sense


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lol..alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning, prawnster!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lol..alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Okayguy.jpg

Then:


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys, work has been kicking my ass lately, not much time for my brothers


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Morning, prawnster!

Click to collapse



I like your forum signature (not Tapatalk), krushnam! Nice, very nice.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Morning, prawnstar!

Click to collapse



FTFY?

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I like your forum signature (not Tapatalk), krushnam! Nice, very nice.

Click to collapse



Thanks...
I believe in keepin it simple....


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> FTFY?
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse





Also, I just created our Fraternity's YouTube account/channel...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> FTFY?
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



NO.
I meant Prawnster.... like Hollister, etc...

---------- Post added at 04:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Also, I just created our Fraternity's YouTube account/channel...

Click to collapse



Link?


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

Prawnstar, prawnster, pornster, pornstar... 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> NO.
> I meant Prawnster.... like Hollister, etc...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



ChiDeltaAlpha


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ChiDeltaAlpha

Click to collapse



You going to make vids?


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You going to make vids?

Click to collapse



Read back, young Chameleon... It's for ToT's safekeeping and sharing purposes. :highfive:


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You going to make vids?

Click to collapse



No. Muffins will. 
Deadly is first on the list. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Read back, young Chameleon... It's for ToT's safekeeping and sharing purposes. :highfive:

Click to collapse



Meh 

I read that, but I am still confused what you are documenting on video? 

Beer Bongs?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ChiDeltaAlpha

Click to collapse



I just became it's first subscriber....


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Meh
> 
> I read that, but I am still confused what you are documenting on video?
> 
> Beer Bongs?

Click to collapse



No, Pledge's 'tasks of trust' that will require them to make a crudely produced video of them doing something ridiculous and stupid, and will be uploaded to the shared account, then posted here. It's an amazingly good idea, and will be fun for everyone... :cyclops:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, Pledge's 'tasks of trust' that will require them to make a crudely produced video of them doing something ridiculous and stupid, and will be uploaded to the shared account, then posted here. It's an amazingly good idea, and will be fun for everyone... :cyclops:

Click to collapse



OOOO

NEW JACKASS MOVIES!!!!

YAY!! Subscribing as soon as I see a video UP!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OOOO
> 
> NEW JACKASS MOVIES!!!!
> 
> YAY!! Subscribing as soon as I see a video UP!!!

Click to collapse



Lol. Dooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeet. 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OOOO
> 
> NEW JACKASS MOVIES!!!!
> 
> YAY!! Subscribing as soon as I see a video UP!!!

Click to collapse



What is this troll doing here?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What is this troll doing here?

Click to collapse



Right back at you


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What is this troll doing here?

Click to collapse



Stealing your trolling thunder. :silly:


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Right back at you

Click to collapse



I wantz me hotdogs NAO!!!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Stealing your trolling thunder. :silly:

Click to collapse



Pshh, 


M_T_M doesn't have any thunder


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pshh,
> 
> 
> M_T_M doesn't have any thunder

Click to collapse



Me thinks bender is a bit rusty 

A word to the wise ain't necessary -- it's the stupid ones that need the advice.
Bill Cosby


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I wantz me hotdogs NAO!!!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I wantz me hotdogs NAO!!!!!!

Click to collapse



http://thehotdogtruck.blogspot.com/


----------



## undercover (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pshh,
> 
> 
> M_T_M doesn't have any thunder

Click to collapse



He does after he has some beanz 

" One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pshh,
> 
> 
> M_T_M doesn't have any thunder

Click to collapse



Orrly?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He does after he has some beanz
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



ROFLMFAO!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Orrly?

Click to collapse



Psh, that is lightning you fool 

Thunder is the noise


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Orrly?

Click to collapse



Great, you just gave me epilepsy...


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> He does after he has some beanz
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Was I just called a beaner? 

I am highly offended by this...I say good day to you sir, good day!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Was I just called a beaner?
> 
> I am highly offended by this...I say good day to you sir, good day!!

Click to collapse



You are so sensitive you troll, he was saying when you eat beans as anyone would eat beans 

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

Victory TINKY SCARED OUT THE MOD!!!!  :victory::victory::victory:

Time for spam!!!!

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Great, you just gave me epilepsy...

Click to collapse



LOL i was going to make a remark about that and your post reminded me of The Movie MIss March


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> What is this troll doing here?

Click to collapse


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Exactly, why pay if there is jailbreak.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Oh man if I could I would, but sadly the power button broke so it doesn't lock or shut off. And u can't get in to DFu mode to jailbreak. 
And it's in IOS 6.0.1 an there is no jailbreak fr it


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 6, 2012)

Later Frat Of Muffins, I may be here tomorrow 

Cya fellow friends


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

G'nite ppl.
It's 5.15 AM.
Going to sleep NOW....


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Later Frat Of Muffins, I may be here tomorrow
> 
> Cya fellow friends

Click to collapse



Later, alligator. Feel free to bust the door down anytime. We'll be waiting on the other side with a beer cannon...


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2012)

krushnam said:


> G'nite ppl.
> It's 5.15 AM.
> Going to sleep NOW....

Click to collapse



Get some rest, my man! See ya 'round...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 6, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Get some rest, my man! See ya 'round...

Click to collapse



KTHXBAI.


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

Dafack? I have to make a video?






Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Morning, prawnster!

Click to collapse



I haven't slept yet 







BeerChameleon said:


> Okayguy.jpg
> 
> Then:

Click to collapse





Still no 





eep2378 said:


> Hey guys, work has been kicking my ass lately, not much time for my brothers

Click to collapse



And school had been kicking mine, do no worries


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex: my ROFLcopter dropped you a PM.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 7, 2012)

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1542789
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Save an offline copy of this thread and you will have plenty of things to read...


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Apex: my ROFLcopter dropped you a PM.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



Replied. Great idea! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

What's up guys?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Look up. Something is brewing up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Look up. Something is brewing up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I see that.. hmm

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Axis! I made a shared YouTube channel/account for Muffins to upload videos to, and subsequently post them here. Awesomeness. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Axis! I made a shared YouTube channel/account for Muffins to upload videos to, and subsequently post them here. Awesomeness.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Awesome dude! :thumbup:
I knew it would be a good idea. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Awesome dude! :thumbup:
> I knew it would be a good idea.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35119247&postcount=6847

[Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House] Thank you, sir! May I have another?

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35119247&postcount=6847
> 
> [Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House] Thank you, sir! May I have another?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Lol i see there's the toga party in favorites :beer::thumbup:

No videos yet. How long you think it'll be before we start getting videos? I hope soon. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol i see there's the toga party in favorites :beer::thumbup:
> 
> No videos yet. How long you think it'll be before we start getting videos? I hope soon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are they scared to do it?


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol i see there's the toga party in favorites :beer::thumbup:
> 
> No videos yet. How long you think it'll be before we start getting videos? I hope soon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Soon, yes. I will be PM'ing personalized 'assignments' for these crazy frat house members and pledges. They seem eager.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Are they scared to do it?

Click to collapse



I can't see why they would be. Its all in good fun, they'll get a laugh out of it as well Lol






Apex_Strider said:


> Soon, yes. I will be PM'ing personalized 'assignments' for these crazy frat house members and pledges. They seem eager.

Click to collapse



Hell yea. I can't wait. :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

I eagerly await my instructions.

Seems relevant.






ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I haven't slept yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump for spiderman thead.







M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1542789
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



1. Be a troll
2. look at your own posts
 3. ??????
4. Profit
Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 7, 2012)

What's up fellas

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What's up fellas
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Spiderman thread is up

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What's up fellas
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



How's it going?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What's up fellas
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



eep! What's up, mang? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

O-lo, eep.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

The frat seems to be sleeping.........

WAKE UP, YEH LOUSY BUGGERS!!!!!!

Also, bump for great justice!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

To awake a frat house, you need 2 of the following 3: beer, women, cops

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

2 in 1:










I haz beer googles. :silly:
She haz real goggles. 
Match made in heaven!!! <3 




​


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

And now the police.







Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 7, 2012)

Ooookeeyyy ...






---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> To awake a frat house, you need 2 of the following 3: beer, women, cops
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



OMG I'm featured on the brief history  !


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> And now the police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heyy... howz you feelin today?

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Ooookeeyyy ...

Click to collapse




You mean you'll never come back? 

Coz there's always some weird crap going on here. It IS a frat, after all.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Heyy... howz you feelin today?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worse.
Thanks for asking.

 I am so going to pay a visit to the doc later this morning

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Worse.
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> I am so going to pay a visit to the doc later this morning
> ...

Click to collapse




Get well soon.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

Rofl, worked perfectly!

Hello everyone.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Morning
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Morning, Odie... How's Garfield? 



jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl, worked perfectly!
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



Indeed it did... beer, chix and cops brought all the boys to the yard...


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Morning, Odie... How's Garfield?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it did... beer, chix and cops brought all the boys to the yard...

Click to collapse



Garfield?  I like Garfield 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Garfield?  I like Garfield
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Ahhhh.... but does he like you? 
AFAIK, he only likes Lasagna.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Since its slow... I'm going for multi quote muhahaha.. the road below is treacherous.. caution advised..


tinky1 said:


> You guys need to watch Futurama. Leaves Simpsons in the dust IMHO.
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



Well, I watch all cartoons, anime... you name it


BeerChameleon said:


> Hello, I thought I start spamming 2 threads at the same time
> 
> Help you Spam Noobies out a bit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm very efficient in spamming... you need help in other thread? I'm the top dog here



same goes for me when it comes to cartoons/animes




Apex_Strider said:


> ChiDeltaAlpha

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Let me know task in pm please




ronnie498 said:


> Are they scared to do it?

Click to collapse



Muffins or muffinators aren't scared from little videos




krushnam said:


> The frat seems to be sleeping.........
> 
> WAKE UP, YEH LOUSY BUGGERS!!!!!!
> 
> Also, bump for great justice!

Click to collapse



And here I thought you went to sleep.. 

How come back so fast? Couldn't resist posting here huh?


And gooooooood morning muffins, members, governing body and mapsters...


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



I knew this guy would come up.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Ahhhh.... but does he like you?
> AFAIK, he only likes Lasagna.

Click to collapse



Who doesn't like me?  I mean,  everybody does  

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

The red cat in this pic... Garfield...


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

SEVEN mods here in OT, EIGHT back home in the SGA sub forums..
WTF is going on?!? 
Oh, and NO Intros..


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

King ACE said:


> SEVEN mods here in OT, EIGHT back home in the SGA sub forums..
> WTF is going on?!?
> Oh, and NO Intros..

Click to collapse



Yeah... I saw... No intros on Moto Defy forums too..


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Yeah... I saw... No intros on Moto Defy forums too..

Click to collapse



Flame all the mods... :silly::silly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Since its slow... I'm going for multi quote muhahaha.. the road below is treacherous.. caution advised..
> 
> Well, I watch all cartoons, anime... you name it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good afternoon, man.

I wake up after 5 hours continuous sleep. Exam programming in my brain... 
And I have alarms going off at 10.30 on both phones AND the laptop... so... I woke up... 

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Flame all the mods... :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



The new Moto ones seem nice...
Taking prompt action...
But too early as such to start loving/hating em...


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Good afternoon, man.
> 
> I wake up after 5 hours continuous sleep. Exam programming in my brain...
> And I have alarms going off at 10.30 on both phones AND the laptop... so... I woke up...
> ...

Click to collapse



Which 'un?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Which 'un?

Click to collapse



YZ...
Action was silent, but deadly.
TeeJay always made a post explaining what he did, and why, so ppl wouldn't repeat it...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

King ACE said:


> SEVEN mods here in OT, EIGHT back home in the SGA sub forums..
> WTF is going on?!?
> Oh, and NO Intros..

Click to collapse



That's scary lol... I gotta check on my device forums...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's scary lol... I gotta check on my device forums...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



GY has the same mods, mate..almost all samsung devices... They grouped mods according to manufacturers...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe each mod now also has more forums?

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

krushnam said:


> YZ...
> Action was silent, but deadly.
> TeeJay always made a post explaining what he did, and why, so ppl wouldn't repeat it...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, YZ was moderating some Galaxy device subforum before, i guess..


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Maybe each mod now also has more forums?
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



Yup... the portal post said so...
To be accurate, each TEAM has more forums...
There seems to be one senior mod (red font in name) and other juniors...


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Maybe each mod now also has more forums?
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



Jup... Same group of 7/8 moderators for all devices under 1 manufacturer..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

My device has Archer 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> My device has Archer
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Blade?
Or TF300?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> My device has Archer
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



You lucky

@krushna.. you you are right

See these are for galaxy y forum..






_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

I don't know 1 person in 8... :crying:


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You lucky
> 
> @krushna.. you you are right
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There, there...
We'll probably see intros soon...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

krushnam said:


> There, there...
> We'll probably see intros soon...

Click to collapse



Well, I'm not so sure lol.. because they would have to start copy pasting things to all device forums... since its like 15-20 same forums...

And I used to pm captain when reporting from app.. now I'm wondering which mod will be happy to see pm instead of reports... because its hard to report from mobile...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, I'm not so sure lol.. because they would have to start copy pasting things to all device forums... since its like 15-20 same forums...
> 
> And I used to pm captain when reporting from app.. now I'm wondering which mod will be happy to see pm instead of reports... because its hard to report from mobile...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Please bear with us as the process begins, and keep an eye out for introductory threads in your home forum(s) as the new teams stop by to make themselves known.
-NotATreoFan

http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/reworking-the-forum-specific-moderator-system/


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

Of course the portal said it. I should have Keanu memed that. Lol

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Of course the portal said it. I should have Keanu memed that. Lol
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



Too soon to be so skeptical, IMO.
Let's give em a day or two...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Please bear with us as the process begins, and keep an eye out for introductory threads in your home forum(s) as the new teams stop by to make themselves known.
> -NotATreoFan
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/reworking-the-forum-specific-moderator-system/

Click to collapse



I already know that lol... I read portal news as soon as they pop out usually... 

Well, anyway thanks for making that much effort

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You lucky
> 
> @krushna.. you you are right
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know only 2, heard of 5 of the 8...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

OK guys, going for lunch, and then exam prep... bye!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

krushnam said:


> Blade?
> Or TF300?

Click to collapse



Blade 


The TF300T has Zelendel 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I know only 2, heard of 5 of the 8...

Click to collapse



I have read here and there about 3 mods in it... that's all.. have to do some lurking nao to get more info... 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

...I'm still up 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> ...I'm still up
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse





Axis my man, better get an MRI. Seems you went zombie on us



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning muffins 

The world is coming to an end... SAVE YOUR BUFFERS !"


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Axis my man, better get an MRI. Seems you went zombie on us
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Lol man I know, I've been helping someone out in the help thread by apex for the A2 forums, and i was committed to getting her phone up and running again. No matter what  

And it was a success! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've seen my wife go 90+ hours.  She's on ALL the meds for sleep now, though.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> ...I'm still up
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I was having same thoughts when I saw your posts in other thread... are you trying to break guiniess record or smthg?

@jugg1es, QF.. hello there..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I've seen my wife go 90+ hours.  She's on ALL the meds for sleep now, though.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



Ha I probably need meds, but i won't even take a single Tylenol pill for a headache. I refuse. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*





---------- Post added at 02:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I was having same thoughts when I saw your posts in other thread... are you trying to break guiniess record or smthg?
> 
> @jugg1es, QF.. hello there..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Haha maybe I am 

But for cereal, I was helping a fellow A2 member out. It took all day, but it was a success

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

@axis... Glad to hear that...
Also pills should be avoided and taken only if no other options left.. good to see you avoid them too..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @axis... Glad to hear that...
> Also pills should be avoided and taken only if no other options left.. good to see you avoid them too..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Yea man. I've had two friends overdose on pills. One of whom died.. I'll never mess with that sh1t.  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

@jugg1es.. Iseewhatyoudidthere.PNG

In ophi thread I mean
I'm with you on that..:thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea man. I've had two friends overdose on pills. One of whom died.. I'll never mess with that sh1t.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



well, I usually go to a doctor only if my fever or cold doesn't go after 3 days or so.. because I have read that if we go for tablets too often & early, our body's immune system degrades... may be krushna will comment on this..

1 of my friend died this year thanks to those drugs

I never knew he was that much obsessed with it.. otherwise, I would have given him lecture.. I'm God with giving lectures and convincing usually... he couldn't breath after inhaling whitner... or what is it called? A paste which is applied above paper to erase what we have written on it.. which looks like a white paste..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

Hi Alan.. pop in here nao..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

Wonder which folk got M_T_M...lol


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @jugg1es.. Iseewhatyoudidthere.PNG
> 
> In ophi thread I mean
> I'm with you on that..:thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Whiteout.
And yes i usually am to, but when you don't know its hard to help.

That's why I'm close with all my friends

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

you be playin the play be you?

sup peeeeeeeps


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got back from the doc.

3 large pills to drink in 3 days.

And some ear drops...

Also MUST NOT leave house in next 3 days. Very nice

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Just got back from the doc.
> 
> 3 large pills to drink in 3 days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



get yourself some movies (preferably joe pesshi), a wild hyena, and a pack of sherbet lemons


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you be playin the play be you?
> 
> sup peeeeeeeps

Click to collapse



Mods fest is going on.. you that's what's up.. I told ya hi before you came here.. read previous post lol..

@axis.. you are spot on.. I wish I was close to him too.. I was just a friend..

I wonder who GOT mtm too.. which device does he have?

And I miss teejay.. he ain't mod for ot anymore.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Just got back from the doc.
> 
> 3 large pills to drink in 3 days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm... take good rest bro.. and hiya!!

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Ohai all 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai all
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



What's up fiaz?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

hey QF,
how's it bangin?

guess i was in the perfect timing,
M_T_M will never be assigned in a legacy device,
so we're saved,
let's parteh!

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis, pm me if you want info on vitamins/supplements for sleep, or mild prescriptions that are impossible to od on.  My wife has been through it all before a world renowned doctor found the right balance for her unique situation.

Don't go too long with consistent lack of sleep.  That is LITERALLY the reason my wife isn't expected more than a 45th birthday.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

One of new mods in Defy forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=426752

Never expected to live up a day to find female mod (on XDA ) that moderates my device section.

Also TeeJay still remained my device mod


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> One of new mods in Defy forum: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=426752
> 
> Never expected to live up a day to find female mod (on XDA ) that moderates my device section.
> 
> Also TeeJay still remained my device mod

Click to collapse



When I read your post I remembered iridaki name.. and turns out it was her... I only know one female mod... I have seen her at x8 ot thread.. well you are lucky to have teejay too..

I have no idea about my device mods though 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## a.cid (Dec 7, 2012)

I finally haz Ingress invite
MeGusta.jpg


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 7, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I finally haz Ingress invite
> MeGusta.jpg

Click to collapse



mejelly.jpg 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Axis, pm me if you want info on vitamins/supplements for sleep, or mild prescriptions that are impossible to od on.  My wife has been through it all before a world renowned doctor found the right balance for her unique situation.
> 
> Don't go too long with consistent lack of sleep.  That is LITERALLY the reason my wife isn't expected more than a 45th birthday.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



I'll PM you tomorrow, i think I'm about to try and crash out now actually. I do appreciate that man, expect it later in the day Lol i got a feeling i won't be waking up for a while. I feel a hibernation coming on 


Goodnight Neverland 
Talk with you guys tomorrow. :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

Good night, brother. Pick our (mine, and thus The Wife's) brains on this whenever you need to.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll PM you tomorrow, i think I'm about to try and crash out now actually. I do appreciate that man, expect it later in the day Lol i got a feeling i won't be waking up for a while. I feel a hibernation coming on
> 
> 
> Goodnight Neverland
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol..how long have you been up for ? 3 days?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lol..how long have you been up for ? 3 days?

Click to collapse



Sadly.. Lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*






---------- Post added at 04:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Good night, brother. Pick our (mine, and thus The Wife's) brains on this whenever you need to.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Since everyone is too lazy to read the OP, here's a brief history

Click to collapse



Thanks brother, you're a good man :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lol..how long have you been up for ? 3 days?

Click to collapse



Let him sleep lol.. don't make him chat again.
 But I think its around 2 days..

And hi prawns..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Sadly.. Lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow o.o

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Let him sleep lol.. don't make him chat again.
> But I think its around 2 days..
> 
> And hi prawns..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi tuna


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Wow o.o
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



View attachment 1543707

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi tuna

Click to collapse



yesterday you called him salmon,
now he's tuna,
which fish is which a witch?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> When I read your post I remembered iridaki name.. and turns out it was her... I only know one female mod... I have seen her at x8 ot thread.. well you are lucky to have teejay too..
> 
> I have no idea about my device mods though
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Reinbeau is another female mod



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yesterday you called him salmon,
> now he's tuna,
> which fish is which a witch?

Click to collapse



Dont worry bro... salmon and tuna is all he can think of when QF or someone else calls him prawn..

I think his mind is fishy...
Yo prawn... change your name to something short if you don't like prawn.. or give us a name to call you man.. prawesome is way too long and tiresome to type

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dont worry bro... salmon and tuna is all he can think of when QF or someone else calls him prawn..
> 
> I think his mind is fishy...
> Yo prawn... change your name to something short if you don't like prawn.. or give us a name to call you man.. prawesome is way too long and tiresome to type
> ...

Click to collapse



Who cares if he doesn't like it

Prawn 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Reinbeau is another female mod
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Ya you are right.. I have seen her post in about xda section.. I forgot her name.. so only 2 female mods?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Rasa11 (Dec 7, 2012)

sup cupcakes? er muffins.  lol

You guys still playing that AR game?
I havent checked it out yet but just found another one that I installed to check out, havent played it yet though.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Visionaries777.warprunner&feature=search_result
You guys tried that yet?

Hope you all are well. )


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> sup cupcakes? er muffins.  lol
> 
> You guys still playing that AR game?
> I havent checked it out yet but just found another one that I installed to check out, havent played it yet though.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai Rasa



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> sup cupcakes? er muffins.  lol
> 
> You guys still playing that AR game?
> I havent checked it out yet but just found another one that I installed to check out, havent played it yet though.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow.. long time no see.. hi..

Cupcakes aren't allowed in this house..

Yup we are all still hooked on ingress.. 
you will upset QF if you don't remember atleast game's name

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yesterday you called him salmon,
> now he's tuna,
> which fish is which a witch?

Click to collapse



Notatalldeadly= Tuna
QF= salmon







Deadly. said:


> Dont worry bro... salmon and tuna is all he can think of when QF or someone else calls him prawn..
> 
> I think his mind is fishy...
> Yo prawn... change your name to something short if you don't like prawn.. or give us a name to call you man.. prawesome is way too long and tiresome to type
> ...

Click to collapse



Live with it


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Rasa.

Bye everyone.  1:30 am, time to sleep.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Trolls discussing the meanings of life? Seems fishy


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Wow.. long time no see.. hi..
> 
> Cupcakes aren't allowed in this house..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This 







Prawesome said:


> Notatalldeadly= Tuna
> QF= salmon
> Live with it

Click to collapse



Dumb prawn is dumb 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Prawesome=prawn
> 
> Fine, i will Live with it

Click to collapse



FTFY prawn

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

Hey, guys.. need help.. this will work in edify script to remove odex files right?

I can't test it as I'm helping someone.. and my PC is dead to check on my works .. so help needed for confirmation.. 


```
delete("/system/app/*.odex","/system/framework/*.odex " ) ;
```

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY prawn
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> FTFY prawn
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both of you are wrong 
@deadly, i am not sure..haven't tried it before


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

My monitor just died on me

I tried to figure out my display not working from days.. today went to my friends home and brought his monitor and checked and vice versa.... monitor got f**ked up:crying:

Any good suggestion for new monitor? 
Budget- Around 6-9k Rs or approx 200$?

Preferably below 25 inch or so..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> My monitor just died on me
> 
> I tried to figure out my display not working from days.. today went to my friends home and brought his monitor and checked and vice versa.... monitor got f**ked up:crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude the cheapest you'll get is a Chinese monitor 
I think the 23" ones are 13k



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> My monitor just died on me
> 
> I tried to figure out my display not working from days.. today went to my friends home and brought his monitor and checked and vice versa.... monitor got f**ked up:crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololol
Think of it as an excuse to buy a new monitor


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Trololol
> Think of it as an excuse to buy a new monitor

Click to collapse



Lol.. no man.. if you had read all the posts  in this thread ...

Then you would remember I said my PC is not working... well now have to buy new one...

@QF.. no chinese make bro... any LCD / tft monitors with branded companies and less than 10k Rs..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Trololol
> Think of it as an excuse to buy a new monitor

Click to collapse



Ohai prawn



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Lol.. no man.. if you had read all the posts  in this thread ...
> 
> Then you would remember I said my PC is not working... well now have to buy new one...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only branded LCD you'll get below 10k will be 15" 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

<------------ New nickname 
Like or super like? :victory:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

I liked OGkrushna better.

Damn wife just woke me up, and not for anything I'd want her to, lol.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Trolls discussing the meanings of life? Seems fishy


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai prawn
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ppffftt...

Are you sure you live in India? About 2 months ago I have seen more monitors less than 10k..

And my Samsung 17inch tft monitor which just died was 9.3k when I bought it 6 years ago man.. you think prices won't go down?

Well, I will go to market later this evening and see how they are priced.. 

forget price and suggest a good monitor with LCD / tft with less than 25 inch or so..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I liked OGkrushna better.
> 
> Damn wife just woke me up, and not for anything I'd want her to, lol.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Trolls discussing the meanings of life? Seems fishy

Click to collapse



OGKrushna?
Wut's the OG stand for?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> OGKrushna?
> Wut's the OG stand for?

Click to collapse



OverGrown 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai prawn
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How many times are you going to tell me hi?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

It's a reference to OG Kush, type of substance you previously gave medical opinion on. I thought it was funny.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Trolls discussing the meanings of life? Seems fishy


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> How many times are you going to tell me hi?

Click to collapse



Ohaithere prawnunamon...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> How many times are you going to tell me hi?

Click to collapse



Ohai prawn 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ohaithere prawnunamon...

Click to collapse



....-.-


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> <------------ New nickname
> Like or super like? :victory:

Click to collapse



Hi Sk... now sk is easier than krushna.. thanks:thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai prawn
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Hi salmon 

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Hi Sk... now sk is easier than krushna.. thanks:thumbup:
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



That is...kind of..right


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi salmon
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai prawn
Ohai prawnanumon
Ohai prawnman
Ohai prawnster
Ohai prawn






Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's a reference to OG Kush, type of substance you previously gave medical opinion on. I thought it was funny.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Trolls discussing the meanings of life? Seems fishy

Click to collapse



It is.
Now that I get the reference. :laugh:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=og kush

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Hi Sk... now sk is easier than krushna.. thanks:thumbup:
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I prefer Sleepy.
It describes me well. 

Also, we now have Deadly and Sleepy.
Just 5 more, and our own version of the 7 dwarfs will be done.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It is.
> Now that I get the reference. :laugh:
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=og kush
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg

Any help on monitor?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg
> 
> Any help on monitor?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Sorry bro... laptop user...
Go to Flipkart!!!!
They end up being almost as cheap as local shops...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Sorry bro... laptop user...
> Go to Flipkart!!!!
> They end up being almost as cheap as local shops...

Click to collapse



Well problem is I own a 3 inch screen mobile as QF told other day.. so browsing in this is hell.. and my PC being dead... well, its OK.. will figure it out somehow..
:banghead:
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## roofrider (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya you are right.. I have seen her post in about xda section.. I forgot her name.. so only 2 female mods?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



No there are more.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well problem is I own a 3 inch screen mobile as QF told other day.. so browsing in this is hell.. and my PC being dead... well, its OK.. will figure it out somehow..
> :banghead:
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



720p:

http://www.flipkart.com/samsung-20-...ZZBH&ref=e25f220c-0c08-4cab-82ba-0e804d8ab7ee

http://www.flipkart.com/dell-20-inc...HAZ2&ref=e25f220c-0c08-4cab-82ba-0e804d8ab7ee


1080p:

http://www.flipkart.com/lg-21-5-inc...GD7A&ref=4fefe768-99a4-4a98-8235-87beb3775ec3

http://www.flipkart.com/samsung-21-...TFRZ&ref=99a9798d-7be7-4650-b44c-a183cd347f45

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

This search page ------------> http://www.flipkart.com/computers/c...]=sort=price_desc&sid=6bo,g0i,9no&layout=grid


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai prawn
> Ohai prawnanumon
> Ohai prawnman
> Ohai prawnster
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi salmon
Salmona
Solmana
Meh..stop mapsing







roofrider said:


> No there are more.

Click to collapse



Hey roofrider


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

@sleepy... thanks... I am seeing now .. I liked the dell one..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## roofrider (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey roofrider

Click to collapse



Hi! 700 pages!
I cant keep up with these threads.
gtg.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi salmon
> Salmona
> Solmana
> Meh..stop mapsing
> ...

Click to collapse



Oyyy!!!
prawnie...
pr0nie...

Hi roofrider...... I'm Krushna.
But I go by Sleepy.

Deadly, we have a 3rd dwarf..... prawny.... 

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> @sleepy... thanks... I am seeing now .. I liked the dell one..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



The 1080p LG one looks thinnest...
At 9000 rs...
And LG's panels are supposed to be the best these days...
Dell's 1080p and 720p ones look good too...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Hi! 700 pages!
> I cant keep up with these threads.
> gtg.

Click to collapse



Hiya roofie



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hiya roofie
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse




Queefy!

*ducks in anticipation of getting hit*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Queefy!
> 
> *ducks in anticipation of getting hit*

Click to collapse



*Adjust trolling radar so that Krushna is within range*



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> *Adjust trolling radar so that Krushna is within range*
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Code red!
Code RED!

All stations maintain radio silence!
All officers at battle stations!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi guys!


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Code red!
> Code RED!
> 
> All stations maintain radio silence!
> All officers at battle stations!

Click to collapse




FTFY 






InfinityFTW said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse




Hola


Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Hi Infinity...
Sup?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Infinity...
> Supper?

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Sup?
As in wassup?
Dumb QF is dumb.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Sup?
> As in wassup?
> Dumb QF is dumb.

Click to collapse



I think autocorrect got ya  


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Sup?
> As in wassup?
> Awesome QF is awesome.

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Hi! 700 pages!
> I cant keep up with these threads.
> gtg.

Click to collapse



Stay here


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Stay here

Click to collapse



Others have things to do.. unlike us

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Nobody believes people who boast about themselves 

Others should praise you, not yourself 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> I think autocorrect got ya
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Hi there buzz lightier...  yup I think you are right..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Sup?
> As in wassup?
> Dumb QF is dumb.

Click to collapse



You change your name krush? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You change your name krush?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Geniuses. Geniuses everywhere 



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Geniuses. Geniuses everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



QF.. cut him some slack..

No wonder he is called prototype..

There must be loads of prototype versions after him as he is with so many defects...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> :* :*
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Grumpy QF is grumpy.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> QF.. cut him some slack..
> 
> No wonder he is called prototype..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



RIP English



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> RIP English
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



How to English? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> How to English?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



-______________________-







SleepyKrushna said:


> Grumpy QF is grumpy.

Click to collapse







Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> RIP English
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Fail.. Color coding failed..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> You change your name krush?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya people mistook my name as krushnam... which was actually my name plus the first alphabet of my surname...

Also, Sleepy is an apt description of me 
And SleepyKrushna is also my Twitter username...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ya people mistook my name as krushnam... which was actually my name plus the first alphabet of my surname...
> 
> Also, Sleepy is an apt description of me
> And SleepyKrushna is also my Twitter username...

Click to collapse



So many reasons...

My head hurts

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Fail.. Color coding failed..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Where



Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Where
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



Good:thumbup:

Learnt your lesson eh?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Deleted.
Was too contrived, IMO.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Others have things to do.. unlike me

Click to collapse



Ftfy


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Deleted.
> Was too contrived, IMO.

Click to collapse





What I missed:what:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Ftfy

Click to collapse



/ I didn't see your post

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deady Deadly is Deadlily Deadly

Deadlyception

Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Deady Deadly is Deadlily Deadly
> 
> Deadlyception
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



I think your Quantum mechanics could solve the problem...

@Deadly
You missed a lame joke.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Deady Deadly is Deadlily Deadly
> 
> Deadlyception
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse





_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> I think your Quantum mechanics could solve the problem...
> 
> @Deadly
> You missed a lame joke.

Click to collapse



Pm me NAO!!

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I think your Quantum mechanics could solve the problem...
> 
> @Deadly
> You missed a lame joke.

Click to collapse



Well I'm bored


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check PM. Y u mad?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well I'm bored

Click to collapse



Then how about changing those lame Smiley icons?

You said you will do it after exams lol... I'm  with those Smiley... ifyouknowwhatimean

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Check PM. Y u mad?

Click to collapse



Mad Deadly. Is Mad


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Check PM. Y u mad?

Click to collapse



Because I don't miss anything going on here

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Deadly. Is

Click to collapse



FTFY
Now go fix those smiley


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> RIP English
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Transformer TF300T | ZTE Blade

Click to collapse



How to englis??? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> How to englis???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Ne bavarde pas d'anglais.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> How to englis???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



here try this

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Trolling muffins are trolling.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

Pajar?

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ne bavarde pas d'anglais.

Click to collapse



How to translate??? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> here try this
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



How to Google??? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> How to translate???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Avec la Google? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well I'm board

Click to collapse



FTFY


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> How to translate???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't speak any English.
French.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Trolling muffin is trolling....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y are you saying muffins when only veeman is there?

FTFY

Also, hello tinky... I thought you wanted to change name... how is it going?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Avec la Google?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oui, mais il n'avais pas un clue que quelle langue c'est...
Alors, le post.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Oui, mais il n'avais pas un clue que quelle langue c'est...
> Alors, le post.

Click to collapse



Reported

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Reported
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Bizarre.


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

How to turn off light?? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> How to turn off light??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Ask your lamp politely "please die"


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> How to turn off light??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



red alert!!
Red alert!!
View attachment 1544052

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> How to turn off light??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Hit the switch. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ask your lamp politely "please die"
> 
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... awesome man:thumbup::thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## det1988 (Dec 7, 2012)

*inttroduction*

hello everyone my name is Maher but some people just call me mario. i was born in bronx NY but was raised in detroit MI most of my life. my family's orgins are from Yemen and i am a muslim. im in school right now to try to become an elementary school teacher. i volunteer at a school in the morning (sometimes they pay me to be a substitute though) im always working different night jobs, at the moment im a security guard at a tj maxx for the holidays. stuff i like are well anything funny i dont care what it is, like tosh.0, the simpsons, modern family, i mainly watch basketball and baseball then other sports here n there but i play all sports; basketball, football,soccer.. i also LOVE anime and manga. im not sure what else to say but feel free to ask.

P.S. i also wanted to thank Axis for inviting me and apex for a warm welcome. ( if anyone doesnt like me those are the 2 to blame for my being here lol)


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ask your lamp politely "please die"
> 
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



It no work. How to for ceiling light? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> It no work. How to for ceiling light?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



It works 

Thread Closed


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hit the switch.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Where is switch? I punch switch and he run away.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

det1988 said:


> hello everyone my name is Maher but some people just call me mario. i was born in bronx NY but was raised in detroit MI most of my life. my family's orgins are from Yemen and i am a muslim. im in school right now to try to become an elementary school teacher. i volunteer at a school in the morning (sometimes they pay me to be a substitute though) im always working different night jobs, at the moment im a security guard at a tj maxx for the holidays. stuff i like are well anything funny i dont care what it is, like tosh.0, the simpsons, modern family, i mainly watch basketball and baseball then other sports here n there but i play all sports; basketball, football,soccer.. i also LOVE anime and manga. im not sure what else to say but feel free to ask.
> 
> P.S. i also wanted to thank Axis for inviting me and apex for a warm welcome. ( if anyone doesnt like me those are the 2 to blame for my being here lol)

Click to collapse



Nice intro

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Welcome Maher...

Change the avatar and app sig and you are good to go....

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

det1988 said:


> hello everyone my name is Maher but some people just call me mario. i was born in bronx NY but was raised in detroit MI most of my life. my family's orgins are from Yemen and i am a muslim. im in school right now to try to become an elementary school teacher. i volunteer at a school in the morning (sometimes they pay me to be a substitute though) im always working different night jobs, at the moment im a security guard at a tj maxx for the holidays. stuff i like are well anything funny i dont care what it is, like tosh.0, the simpsons, modern family, i mainly watch basketball and baseball then other sports here n there but i play all sports; basketball, football,soccer.. i also LOVE anime and manga. im not sure what else to say but feel free to ask.
> 
> P.S. i also wanted to thank Axis for inviting me and apex for a warm welcome. ( if anyone doesnt like me those are the 2 to blame for my being here lol)

Click to collapse



I hate you.

Jk. Welcome to XΔA.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

det1988 said:


> hello everyone my name is Maher but some people just call me mario. i was born in bronx NY but was raised in detroit MI most of my life. my family's orgins are from Yemen and i am a muslim. im in school right now to try to become an elementary school teacher. i volunteer at a school in the morning (sometimes they pay me to be a substitute though) im always working different night jobs, at the moment im a security guard at a tj maxx for the holidays. stuff i like are well anything funny i dont care what it is, like tosh.0, the simpsons, modern family, i mainly watch basketball and baseball then other sports here n there but i play all sports; basketball, football,soccer.. i also LOVE anime and manga. im not sure what else to say but feel free to ask.
> 
> P.S. i also wanted to thank Axis for inviting me and apex for a warm welcome. ( if anyone doesnt like me those are the 2 to blame for my being here lol)

Click to collapse



Hi maher the motor city man... 

Krushna.
Always sleepy.
21.
Medical student.
Like anime, stand-up, drama, action,sci-fi, whatnot.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> Where is switch? I punch switch and he run away.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Throw a ball at the light. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> It works
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



NOT.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi maher the motor city man...
> 
> Krushna.
> Always sleepy.
> ...

Click to collapse



You changed your name? 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Throw a ball at the light.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



I no have ball. And switch he ran away because I punch him.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Throw a ball at the light.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Cut off the mains.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You changed your name?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Nope... its the same.. you sleepy?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> I hate you.
> 
> Jk. Welcome to XΔA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Inferior muffin... 

Sent from my Baconator Over-9000


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You changed your name?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Refer here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35138663&postcount=7037


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Cut off the mains.

Click to collapse



I no find mains so I go outside and cut powerline and it work. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Inferior muffin...
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Yo tezzie..,
hi
wut up?


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 7, 2012)

Stomach bug......fed the pigs all night

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> I no have ball. And switch he ran away because I punch him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



You know the next step 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

veeman said:


> I no find mains so I go outside and cut powerline and it work. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Same diff.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yo tezzie..,
> hi
> wut up?

Click to collapse



His name is Testosterone. Get you facts straight! 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Stomach bug......fed the pigs all night
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Soup and yogurt.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

det1988 said:


> P.S. i also wanted to thank Axis for inviting me and apex for a warm welcome. ( if anyone doesnt like me those are the 2 to blame for my being here lol)

Click to collapse



i find that very long introduction very interesting,
welcome to the frat,
before we initiate the hazing feel free to puke and get drunk with naked ladies,
i too also indulge in the american cartoon family shows,
and i was westernized ever since i was born,
i work for a american firm and i am proud to say i myself is as close to i can get to become a native american speaker,
i love america and blonde women,
behold


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Inferior muffin...
> 
> Sent from my Baconator Over-9000

Click to collapse



Y u r so mean? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> His name is Testosterone. Get you facts straight!
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



I called him tezzie coz i wanted to. Not coz it was some wishy washy fact.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Soup and yogurt.

Click to collapse



Already got the braty diet going. Can't hold ANYTHING down at the moment

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Good mornevening, gents. Happy Friday to all. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i find that very long introduction very interesting,
> welcome to the frat,
> before we initiate the hazing feel free to puke and get drunk with naked ladies,
> i too also indulge in the american cartoon family shows,
> ...

Click to collapse



Hao. You speak Cherokee?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Refer here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35138663&postcount=7037

Click to collapse



That makes sense. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Already got the braty diet going. Can't hold ANYTHING down at the moment
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Hydrate.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening, gents. Happy Friday to all.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hey Apex.  Happy Friday. 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Hao. You speak Cherokee?

Click to collapse



No!  I speak Shawnee!  

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



I know. 
BTW call me Sleepy.
Easier that way.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Stomach bug......fed the pigs all night
> 
> Muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



If you got stomach bug?

Whoever told you , Feeding pigs all night fixes it... was lying to you

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hao. You speak Cherokee?

Click to collapse



*NO*
i speak swag,


oh, 
and spanish too


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I know.
> BTW call me Sleepy.
> Easier that way.

Click to collapse



K,  Sleepy. Look at my new Tapatalk sig 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening, gents. Happy Friday to all.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hi brother... how ya doing?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> *NO*
> i speak swag,
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SWAG is not native American.
And Spanish is from Spain!

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> K,  Sleepy. Look at my new Tapatalk sig
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



I use 4.2... it's rather intuitive... how do the two compare?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> SWAG is not native American.
> And Spanish is from Spain!

Click to collapse



it is in my book cabron...


Y U NO SUPPORT MY ORDEALS?
do you want me to indulge you in a seemingly religious experience?



this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening, gents. Happy Friday to all.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hao, Apex.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> SWAG is not native American.
> And Spanish is from Spain!

Click to collapse



Don't listen to Alan.. and don't argue with him...

Because if you did.. you will get headaches for ages to come...

And then don't hate me that I didn't warn you

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

KTHXBAI


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> SWAG is not native American.
> And Spanish is from Spain!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the 4.2 keyboard more,  but I'm giving Flow a try for a few days. The 4.2 keyboard is better at recognizing swipes,  but Flow is only beta. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Y U NO SUPPORT MY ORDEALS?

Click to collapse



For teh lulz.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> it is in my book cabron...
> 
> 
> Y U NO SUPPORT MY ORDEALS?
> ...

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^^

Sleepy.. I warned you so...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hydrate.

Click to collapse



Trying.....I might start a line

Muffin approved this message.....

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> If you got stomach bug?
> 
> Whoever told you , Feeding pigs all night fixes it... was lying to you
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Damn them!!!!

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol... mod all stars , ctm, archer, all threads getting closed

We have a wild mod at our hands!!!

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> For teh lulz.

Click to collapse








you got me there


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Lol... mod all stars , ctm, all threads getting closed
> 
> We have a wild mod at our hands!!!
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



we're next!!!

grab the booze!!!!
run!!!
emagherd!!!

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 7, 2012)

I wonder if you have a life! 
So many posts since I left! 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you got me there
> 
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn!!!
What about all the illegal guns?

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1544090
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nice!


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y are you saying muffins when only veeman is there?
> 
> FTFY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya. Not pmd him yet. Will do today. 

So that people don't ask, my new nick is going to be MuffinEater

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone got an extra emesis basin? 

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Damn!!!
> What about all the illegal guns?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hide it under the bed

Nao!!

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Damn!!!
> What about all the illegal guns?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



shh don't say it out loud,
MTM can hear us...
we call it "lollipops"
quick grab teh lollipops too,
fully loaded and ready to suck


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I wonder if you have a life!
> So many posts since I left!
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Louie...

Yup we have.. here

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hiya. Not pmd him yet. Will do today.
> 
> So that people don't ask, my new nick is going to be MuffinEater
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse










this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

I need an Ingress code. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi Louie...
> 
> Yup we have.. here
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Ohai Louie Lou 



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hiya. Not pmd him yet. Will do today.
> 
> So that people don't ask, my new nick is going to be MuffinEater
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its chaos here lol... so many threads getting closed and reopened in ot..

I guess too many mods.. so they are bored...

I have better suggestion... muffinator

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Hiya. Not pmd him yet. Will do today.
> 
> So that people don't ask, my new nick is going to be MuffEater
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFY

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> you got me there

Click to collapse



Is that the guy who tried to troll ED, that Mecca of trolls everywhere?


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi Louie...
> 
> Yup we have.. here
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse





Hi Alively 




QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Louie Lou
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Hi QuantumUnFoam. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

@apex.. you still here bro...? We got a new muffin maher... and can you please pm me my TOT

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Did I miss any of the ToTs? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> FTFY
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i got it from the magical land called internet





this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Did I miss any of the ToTs?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



No... they are gonna be on YouTube.. so search this thread to get channel link.. search chialphadelta in YouTube..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @apex.. you still here bro...? We got a new muffin maher... and can you please pm me my TOT
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm still here. Did he 'muffin up' yet? 

Also, ToTs are coming today! 

Prepare yourselves. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No... they are gonna be on YouTube.. so search this thread to get channel link.. search chialphadelta in YouTube..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Great. I'll check it out 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I'm still here. Did he 'muffin up' yet?
> 
> Also, ToTs are coming today!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When?  1-2 hours? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I'm still here. Did he 'muffin up' yet?
> 
> Also, ToTs are coming today!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



emagherd,
im so exciterd for teh ToT!!!!


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I'm still here. Did he 'muffin up' yet?
> 
> Also, ToTs are coming today!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He did the opposite..

He gave intro first.. didn't change avatar or sig.. well he made only one post till now...

I feel he is a twin brother of silent bob..

May be we can name him reverse

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



@jugg1es... liked the pic...

Your ophi thread post failed...
I was waiting for reply too..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Is this the channel? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No... they are gonna be on YouTube.. so search this thread to get channel link.. search chialphadelta in YouTube..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I made a YouTube account and channel that I will send the login info to everyone so they can upload their ToTs to and then post them here also. It's going to be awesome. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I made a YouTube account and channel that I will send the login info to everyone so they can upload their ToTs to and then post them here also. It's going to be awesome.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Can I have a link to the channel? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Is this the channel?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



No. 

Look for the Fraternity Coat of Arms as the profile pic on the YouTube channel. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

No odie.. search the thread for link.. its apex post.. or give me a minute.. I will get the link..

I'm pro at search

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I made a YouTube account and channel that I will send the login info to everyone so they can upload their ToTs to and then post them here also. It's going to be awesome.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



what are the TOT mechanics btw great leader?

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No.
> 
> Look for the Fraternity Coat of Arms as the profile pic on the YouTube channel.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Can you please just link me?  I'm too lazy. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

This the post link..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35119247
 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35119247

[Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House] Thank you, sir! May I have another?

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning folks 

@Qf check pm 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No Jodie.. search the thread for link.. its apex post.. or give me a minute.. I will get the link..
> 
> I'm pro at search
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I'm on Tapatalk. It has a terrible search function.  And Jodie???  Fine Bubbly if that's how you want to play. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> This the post link..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35119247
> 
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse




Apex_Strider said:


> Here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35119247
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks. 


This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> what are the TOT mechanics btw great leader?
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable

Click to collapse



I will be 'assigning' each member/pledge something to video themselves doing. Could be anything... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Can you please just link me?  I'm too lazy.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Youdontsay.jpg







Apex_Strider said:


> Here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35119247
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I beat you to it

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i got it from the magical land called internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I meant Tom Newton. Search him on Encyclopedia Dramatica.
Won't link, as it is an nsfw page.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Youdontsay.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idosay.gif

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm on Tapatalk. It has a terrible search function.  And Jodie???  Fine Bubbly if that's how you want to play.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FYI... I'm on tapatalk 2.4.5 too....

It has awesome search options...

You just don't know how to use it or you are just too lazy...

I think its the second one..

Btb.. if I type odie it auto corrects me to Jodie... so it wasnt intentional


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I will be 'assigning' each member/pledge something to video themselves doing. Could be anything...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



sounds fun,
i wanna see what prawn and deadly does


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> sounds fun,
> i wanna see what prawn and deadly does
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prawn is governing body member.. so he doesn't do a thing

And why is everyone fixated on me

/poor dear deadly.. **goes inside room and shuts door** no one cares about him

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FYI... I'm on tapatalk 2.4.5 too....
> 
> It has awesome search options...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really?  What kind of "awesome" search options? I was joking about the Jodie thing.  

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't wait to have a giggle at muffin antics 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

I am back 

Also..eagerly waiting for tot :fingerscrossed:


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35119247
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Subscribed 

Muffin approved this message.....


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am back
> 
> Also..eagerly waiting for tot :fingerscrossed:

Click to collapse



Walecome (say it ) back.  

I know it's spelled welcome 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Walecome (say it ) back.
> 
> I know it's spelled welcome
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Its melcow


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Its melcow

Click to collapse



What?  

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Troll iz trolled. Prawesome!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Troll iz trolled. Prawesome!

Click to collapse



Orlynao.jpg?
Check this..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35142997 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

Haii


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Haii

Click to collapse



Hi Ella... you can shed your muffin skin now.... you are an official member...:thumbup::thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



It's spelled melcow, not welcome  Learn the Engliz


----------



## werked (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm hungry and I dreamed of muffins.... So its only natural that I find myself in muffinland. 
Also, morning.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Haii

Click to collapse



Greetings Ella! You've officially made our fraternity a co-ed one... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> It's spelled melcow, not welcome  Learn the Engliz

Click to collapse



Lmao  "rouy melcow" 

Idea! XDA should create its own language that we will use!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Lmao  "rouy melcow"
> 
> Idea! XDA should create its own language that we will use!

Click to collapse



Nice cute avatar, girl :thumbup::thumbup:

Also, this was funny
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35143305

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> It's spelled melcow, not welcome  Learn the Engliz

Click to collapse



Ma bayd.  Say it 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Haii

Click to collapse



Hey Ella. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sup guise?

Thread Closed


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm hungry and I dreamed of muffins.... So its only natural that I find myself in muffinland.
> Also, morning.

Click to collapse



Hi werked. What a name! Muffinland 
That's here to stay. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Ohai Muffins, Brothers and outsiders 



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1544231
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



:thanks:



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 7, 2012)

SpecialNoob said:


> It won't wipe clean! I put it in the dishwasher but it's still smudged!

Click to collapse



:what:


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

Look at my new sig w/ social links


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Look at my new sig w/ social links

Click to collapse



Switching to desktop mode. 

(Insert Transformers "transforming" sound) 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Look at my new sig w/ social links

Click to collapse



you could like put a space between the twitter and facebook pic not make it below so that it will not look huge,


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you could like put a space between the twitter and facebook pic not make it below so that it will not look huge,

Click to collapse



Yeah, all you need is some re-sizing. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry for being a little inactive, but I have been really busy with school.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Sorry for being a little inactive, but I have been really busy with school.

Click to collapse



Phone "09" on your sig is my mom's phone


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Lmao  "rouy melcow"
> 
> Idea! XDA should create its own language that we will use!

Click to collapse



On melborp







odetoandroid said:


> Ma bayd.  Say it
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Saw what? 





werked said:


> I'm hungry and I dreamed of muffins.... So its only natural that I find myself in muffinland.
> Also, morning.

Click to collapse



Hey werked


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Ohai prawn



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi prawn...

/me signing off... see ya all later...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi prawn...
> 
> /me signing off... see ya all later...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Catch ya later


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

Cya deadly


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm back!!! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Hiya Double Stuff & Jessica! What's up guys? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey guys. I'm back!!!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Bye


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hiya Double Stuff & Jessica! What's up guys?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I'm good. No internet at my house so I havent been on for a while.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I'm good. No internet at my house so I havent been on for a while.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



2012 and no internet?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> 2012 and no internet?

Click to collapse



The fastest internet speed available at mymy house is 768kb/s.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> 2012 and no internet?

Click to collapse



You still here?

Y is this thread so slow?

Oh wait.. I was away

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I'm good. No internet at my house so I havent been on for a while.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Caveman? You have invented fire, right? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Catch ya later

Click to collapse



What's shaking, Giff-Gaff? Haven't seen you in a bit... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all.

Sad ppero is sad

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Sad ppero is sad
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hey man. Sorry 'bout the recent 'thing' -- that's shifty. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Sad ppero is sad
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Hi.. y u sad

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You still here?
> 
> Y is this thread so slow?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm here, there, everywhere. Always....


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi.. y u sad
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Still sick, and recent xda things...

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Still sick, and recent xda things...
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Wut harpooned on xda?


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Wut harpooned on xda?

Click to collapse



Demotions...

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Wut harpooned on xda?

Click to collapse



Yeah, curious too....

OH. Just noticed. How come?


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Yeah, curious too....

Click to collapse



Check up

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Demotions...
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



As u said xda things.. I noticed that..

Hope you get well soon and once again you will retain title.. I dont wanna ask if its not something to say in public..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 7, 2012)

Good night world. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Chi Delta Alpha has its own beer tree now:






*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

>

Click to collapse



Apex... if this is inappropriate.. please tell me.. I will remove it... I'm in doubt .. so asking... 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Demotions...
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Get well soon, mate...


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Apex... if this is inappropriate.. please tell me.. I will remove it... I'm in doubt .. so asking...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Yeah, just the last word. But I find it funny, though mods may think otherwise. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning you muffins  

How is everyone? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, just the last word. But I find it funny, though mods may think otherwise.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Regarding your question to me just now. Yeah just busy packing for a cruise trip


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Chi Delta Alpha has its own beer tree now:
> 
> View attachment 1544474
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Missing the thanks button nao.  





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

Hai again.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning you muffins
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Muffins and Frat House Members, Sheesh. 

We're slowly gaining more Members and less pledges, but they still are a' coming..

How's is slangin', BC? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Regarding your question to me just now. Yeah just busy packing for a cruise trip

Click to collapse



Where you cruisin' to? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, just the last word. But I find it funny, though mods may think otherwise.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well that's y kept it under quote.. so it would be easy to remove if required...

@BC.. hi there... we aren't all muffins 

Any update on jeep?
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well that's y kept it under quote.. so it would be easy to remove if required...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Silly Deadly is silly. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Where you cruisin' to?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nothing much just going around the region for about 3 days


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

Somone in Q&A asked if Windows is a glorified Linux distro....
Facepalm.png

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Somone in Q&A asked if Windows is a glorified Linux distro....
> Facepalm.png
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Links or it didnt happen..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well that's y kept it under quote.. so it would be easy to remove if required...
> 
> @BC.. hi there... we aren't all muffins
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair enough, some of you are blueberry muffins and some of you are banana nut 

Latest info on jeep:

Funds are in order, mechanic is going to look at it Monday afternoon, it would be looked at tomorrow except the seller is out of town for the weekend. If everything goes well and no serious issues with the jeep, I will probably be driving it Tuesday or Wednesday, just depending on how smooth all the paperwork goes 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Fair enough, some of you are blueberry muffins and some of you are banana nut
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Lol
View attachment 1544505

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Links or it didnt happen..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2033343

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Good luck then.. I feel you will get it on Tuesday.. & my instincts are good usually 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Good luck then.. I feel you will get it on Tuesday.. & my instincts are good usually
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2033343
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse








Mind=blown

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> Mind=blown
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Steal my thanks image  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol... this is first time for me!!

I had just read all pm and threads..

&

I just got 4 PM and 2 unread threads in notification..

Never did I get more pm than unread threads in notification..!!
I do have around 400 subscribed threads..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Steal my thanks image
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I have this.. I was just lazy..






_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly, look, look! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... this is first time for me!!
> 
> I had just read all pm and threads..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, is it animated on the browser? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm, is it animated on the browser?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nope.. its an image.. if its GIF.. then it would have GIF tag on right bottom on app..

@tinky....

**looks and finds an undercover agent**

Tinky u changed name just now... I found you already 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope.. its an image.. if its GIF.. then it would have GIF tag on right bottom on app..
> 
> @tinky....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look again then you blind sod. 

Ah ninja edit. 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Testing eh?

@tinky... go change your name to discovered or found

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Testing eh?
> 
> @tinky... go change your name to discovered or found
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> Look again then you blind sod.
> 
> Ah ninja edit.
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U were saying something 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fort time? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Btb.. nice name bro... Its awesome..:thumbup::thumbup:

More cool than some people who keep awesome in their name to make it so..

/looks around.. prawn not found.. lets hit submit

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 7, 2012)

(S)tinky went undercover 


Now what rhymes with undercover? 

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Btb.. nice name bro... Its awesome..:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> More cool than some people who keep awesome in their name to make it so..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Now what rhymes with undercover?
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Google 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> (S)tinky went undercover
> 
> 
> Now what rhymes with undercover?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have some in mind.. but its his first day with new name

So I'll leave him to be pleased with it

We can continue this tomorrow or so

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

> Deadly, look, look! <br />
> <br />
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tinks, I like your new name 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> Deadly, look, look!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know you for quite some time..I am accustomed to calling you stinky..oops..i mean tinky..







Deadly. said:


> Btb.. nice name bro... Its awesome..:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> More cool than some people who keep awesome in their name to make it so..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*****


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I know you for quite some time..I am accustomed to calling you stinky..oops..i mean tinky..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes? 






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I know you for quite some time..I am accustomed to calling you stinky..oops..i mean tinky..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uummmm... I thought you were not here... so, what's up bro.. don't you think its time for your name change

/me hopes prawn couldn't see what I type here... I hope he doesn't notices my quote edit

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Prawesome said:


>

Click to collapse



Lulz!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Uummmm... I thought you were not here... so, what's up bro.. don't you think its time for your name change
> 
> /me hopes prawn couldn't see what I type here... I hope he doesn't notices my quote edit
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I did notice it..  But i quill spare you 
I have been looking for something good, didnt get any


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

My balls itch

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lulz!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> My balls itch
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable

Click to collapse



Kill it with fire


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> My balls itch
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable

Click to collapse



Cool. Let's send BC's dog to scratch them. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Cool. Let's send BC's dog to scratch them.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Is it a pretty dog?

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Is it a pretty dog?
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable

Click to collapse



Scroll up to see a pic 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Cool. Let's send BC's dog to scratch them.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



How Bout nooooo you crazy dutch bastard! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Scroll up to see a pic
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



BTW that pic is not my dog 
 The one in my xda SIG is 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How Bout nooooo you crazy dutch bastard!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



View attachment 1544635

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1544635
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Just a reference  not serious  also go ahead and take that dog to itch them, she isn't mine 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

Why is it when i post in the ban above you thread people reply “ban for still using froyo“?

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why is it when i post in the ban above you thread people reply “ban for still using froyo“?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



2.8 inch muffin maybe? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why is it when i post in the ban above you thread people reply “ban for still using froyo“?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



You are still using froyo?????

Well my mom beats you since she still has her g1 unrooted running donut

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Just a reference  not serious  also go ahead and take that dog to itch them, she isn't mine
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I was just going with the flow...

Y u said out loud u weren't serious

And how do u know that dog is a "she" if it isn't "yours"

**me thinks, there is something fuzhy going on here**

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Why is it when i post in the ban above you thread people reply “ban for still using froyo“?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Ella.. you can change your sig...  you aren't a pledger anymore.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I was just going with the flow...
> 
> Y u said out loud u weren't serious
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was expecting an Austin powers pic 
That is why 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> You are still using froyo?????
> 
> Well my mom beats you since she still has her g1 unrooted running donut
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mind blown :thumbup:

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I was expecting an Austin powers pic
> That is why
> 
> Girl dog cause I googled girI dog and found a dog covered in pink
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Mind blown :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for using froyo 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I was expecting an Austin powers pic
> That is why
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Lol.. 

I gotta call.. I almost forgot my best friends birthday.. bad deadly..

Still 20 mins left to hit 12 am.. will be back soon..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Mind blown :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse




You cant believe how frustrating the older versions of android is

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> You cant believe how frustrating the older versions of android is
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable

Click to collapse



I know that feel 

Sent from a 2.8 inch POS with low internal storage


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> You cant believe how frustrating the older versions of android is
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable

Click to collapse



Yep I can as far back as eclair 

The whole update from eclair to froyo on the epic was just terrible, then we got GB pretty fast then it stopped, now with my nexus never have to sorry about that again 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yep I can as far back as eclair
> 
> The whole update from eclair to froyo on the epic was just terrible, then we got GB pretty fast then it stopped, now with my nexus never have to sorry about that again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Can I trade my LG Optimus ME for your Nexus,

Sent from a 2.8 inch POS with low internal storage


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Can I trade my LG Optimus ME for your Nexus,
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch POS with low internal storage

Click to collapse



Uh no... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _Variable (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Uh no...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



why,

Sent from a 2.8 inch POS with low internal storage


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> why,
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch POS with low internal storage

Click to collapse



Your SIG says enough 

And froyo  noooo!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> *Your SIG says enough*
> 
> And froyo  noooo!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Youdontsay

Btb.. FTFY
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Youdontsay
> 
> Btb.. FTFY
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Underline fixes stuff now eh? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Underline fixes stuff now eh?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yup you didn't emphasize the importance of it

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You changed your name?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



What's wrong

Thread Closed


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Dead thread is thread dead... 
Apex, we want to see action. How about them video TOTs? :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> How Bout nooooo you crazy dutch bastard!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not Dutch. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Ohai



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> Dead thread is thread dead...
> Apex, we want to see action. How about them video TOTs? :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



4 mins.. gap.. and he says thread is dead.. n**b

I just lost around 8 posts.. which thread got deleted I wonder

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> I'm not Dutch.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



I know 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> 4 mins.. gap.. and he says thread is dead.. n**b
> 
> I just lost around 8 posts.. which thread got deleted I wonder
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Y OT got cleaned :screwy:



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



How do you know? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> How do you know?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



You have 1 thank 



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You have 1 thank
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



You have 768 times that. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You have 768 times that.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



I have around 950 times of your thanks.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You have 1 thank
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



That's mean thing to say..

What? Really galaxy y ot cleaned? How you got to know? I see same post count in that thread... r u sure?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's mean thing to say..
> 
> What? Really galaxy y ot cleaned? How you got to know? I see same post count in that thread... r u sure?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Muahahaha 



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's mean thing to say..
> 
> What? Really galaxy y ot cleaned? How you got to know? I see same post count in that thread... r u sure?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Not if it's the truth,  i saw him get it. 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not if it's the truth,  i saw him get it.
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



Saw what 

@QF.. so u have no idea eh?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Saw what
> 
> @QF.. so u have no idea eh?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



None whatsoever 



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol.. I actually checked few pages there... nice one QF..

Guys check this.. before it gets deleted..!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35154330 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol.. I actually checked few pages there... nice one QF..
> 
> Guys check this.. before it gets deleted..!!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35154330
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Good spot. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's mean thing to say..
> 
> What? Really galaxy y ot cleaned? How you got to know? I see same post count in that thread... r u sure?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Don't worry Bubs, it's cool  Thanks for sticking up for me anyways. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Saw what
> 
> @QF.. so u have no idea eh?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Saw me get my one thanks. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 2.8 inch muffin maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's a nice size. 

Wait... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol. Good spot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm lost there lol... he posted second post..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> What's wrong
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



More dribble. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm lost there lol... he posted second post..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Kill him. Use flamethrower. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

Just ate a sh*tload of tacos. So full...


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just ate a sh*tload of tacos. So full...

Click to collapse



I like tacos! 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

undercover said:


> Kill him. Use flamethrower.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm too innocent type to go to jail.. I posted him in spam users thread.. lets see who gets him first... Mr clown or NATF or someone else...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Just ate a sh*tload of tacos. So full...

Click to collapse



Hiya there... shi*load huh? I wonder how ya doing man!!

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm feeling quite well, actually. Trying to play the song ''Bounce'' by calvin harris correctly on the guitar


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Saw me get my one thanks.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Yup

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Yup
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



Thanks Apex! 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Thanks Apex!
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Hey, don't mention it... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, don't mention it...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



OK, I won't talk about it again 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Thanks Apex!
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Why quote me and thank apex

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why quote me and thank apex
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



Just for the lulz!

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 7, 2012)

Im back, whats up?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

Addicted to Red Hot Chili Peppers...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Im back, whats up?

Click to collapse



Sky.......... No, wait...............  Look there's a plane 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Guys check this out...

Mind=blown!!!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35157904 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Addicted to Red Hot Chili Peppers...

Click to collapse



Great band I saw them live a few months back!! They are awesome!! 

Pics: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Great band I saw them live a few months back!! They are awesome!!
> 
> Pics:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMGWTFBBQ, I wish I was you!!!!!!!!!! WHY I LIVE IN A COUNTRY NO ONE WANTS TO PLAY IN?!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello brothers, sister, muffins, others.

RHCP? They're okay, but half the time I can't stand the random gibberish lyrics, lol.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Trolls discussing the meanings of life? Seems fishy


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> RHCP? They're okay, but half the time I can't stand the random gibberish lyrics, lol.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Trolls discussing the meanings of life? Seems fishy

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

You know what I'm referring to, lol.  It's trademark RHCP.  Just my opinion on it, though.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Trolls discussing the meanings of life? Seems fishy


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

@Quantumfoam check forum pm

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Guys check this out...
> 
> Mind=blown!!!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35157904
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn spammers, why cant they just stop and act like "normal" members?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Damn spammers, why cant they just stop and act like "normal" members?

Click to collapse



Devstaff, how is it going. Are you not in bed? We young men need sleep 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Hello brothers, sister, muffins, others.
> 
> RHCP? They're okay, but half the time I can't stand the random gibberish lyrics, lol.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Trolls discussing the meanings of life? Seems fishy

Click to collapse



Can't stop addicted to the shimdig. Chop top who says i'm gonna win big. Choose not the life of imitation, distant cousin to the reservation.


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

@det1988: welcome aboard 

@My brothers and pledges: What's up? Just now waking up. Slept good though 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Can't stop addicted to the shimdig. Chop top who says i'm gonna win big. Choose not the life of imitation, distant cousin to the reservation.
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Red lobster, fishie swimmin' sideways
Want Burger King, because I want it my way
Elbow skin, is really the most freaky kind
Lyrics good, Anthony - keep 'em rhyme-y rhyme rhyme 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Red lobster, fishie swimmin' sideways
> Want Burger King, because I want it my way
> Elbow skin, is really the most freaky kind
> Lyrics good, Anthony - keep 'em rhyme-y rhyme rhyme
> ...

Click to collapse



It really makes sense! I feel that thir lyrics is wierd and energetic.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> It really makes sense! I feel that thir lyrics is wierd and energetic.

Click to collapse



It's like a bad Dr. Suess. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Red lobster, fishie swimmin' sideways
> Want Burger King, because I want it my way
> Elbow skin, is really the most freaky kind
> Lyrics good, Anthony - keep 'em rhyme-y rhyme rhyme
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg... that's not actual lyrics is it?  They give Beasty Boys a run for their money with the nonsensical.  Still, all better than many current/recent rappers.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Trolls discussing the meanings of life? Seems fishy


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @det1988: welcome aboard
> 
> @My brothers and pledges: What's up? Just now waking up. Slept good though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why u no sign up to forum yet? 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's like a bad Dr. Suess.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



California rest in piece, simaltanious release!!!! 

Music, the great communicator. Use two sticks to make it in the nature.


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2012)

Too many popo up in this forum.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> California rest in piece, simaltanious release!!!!
> 
> Music, the great communicator. Use two sticks to make it in the nature.

Click to collapse



You get to shed your muffin tomorrow! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why u no sign up to forum yet?
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



I can't access the site from my mobile nor PC 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 7, 2012)

*Sorry, just had to. BTW Going to bed*



Apex_Strider said:


> You get to shed your muffin tomorrow!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse







]


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I can't access the site from my mobile nor PC
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Not even the app? 

Y u no find solution,  lazy axis.  Axis is lazy

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I can't access the site from my mobile nor PC
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I have the same problem on PC, so I have to access through ninjacloak.com -- also, I can't access Ingress Forums with Tapatalk at all... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have the same problem on PC, so I have to access through ninjacloak.com -- also, I can't access Ingress Forums with Tapatalk at all...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I think it is because of spam blocker.. I had seen it sometimes.. may be that's what happening... I will post a pic if it wait.. I have it in my sdcard... do you guys use static IP by any chance?

@axis.. how ya doing bro?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have the same problem on PC, so I have to access through ninjacloak.com -- also, I can't access Ingress Forums with Tapatalk at all...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



What if i post a link from Tapatalk,  will you be able to follow that on the app

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not even the app?
> 
> Y u no find solution,  lazy axis.  Axis is lazy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lol I can't figure it out. I've tried all sorts of things but to no avail. 






Apex_Strider said:


> I have the same problem on PC, so I have to access through ninjacloak.com -- also, I can't access Ingress Forums with Tapatalk at all...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse




same here. I've even tried three different PCs, all running different operating systems and still no luck. 






Deadly. said:


> I think it is because of spam blocker.. I had seen it sometimes.. may be that's what happening... I will post a pic if it wait.. I have it in my sdcard... do you guys use static IP by any chance?
> 
> @axis.. how ya doing bro?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I'm doing good brother, how about yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm OK...

@axis and apex and jugg1es... try this link and tell me whether you get redirected too many times or do you actually go to sus dimensions site?

www.sis.cu.cc

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm OK...
> 
> @axis and apex and jugg1es... try this link and tell me whether you get redirected too many times or do you actually go to sus dimensions site?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got this:



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm OK...
> 
> @axis and apex and jugg1es... try this link and tell me whether you get redirected too many times or do you actually go to sus dimensions site?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, dead link 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 7, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Devstaff, how is it going. Are you not in bed? We young men need sleep

Click to collapse



Nope, its Friday, so I can stay up late.

So what do you think about the new youtube layout? I dont like myself, but some people does like it.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I got this:
> 
> View attachment 1545220
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Second time I tried I got this:



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Second time I tried I got this:
> 
> View attachment 1545245
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



That's what i got 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Second time I tried I got this:
> 
> View attachment 1545245
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Thats because he failed when he parked the domain, I use the same service, and if you fail with the parking it does redirect to other sites.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Second time I tried I got this:
> 
> View attachment 1545245
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Same here.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, I'm a member of that forum.. and it goes down every now and then... almost once in 4-5 days..

As devstaff said... it redirects to other sites... I got redirected to other sites or some time dead links... its same domain we use for ingress...

May be QF has to check on things for the site... I'm getting error on browser to ingress forum and it opens fine in tapatalk... seems logged out means not accessible and logged in means you are able to get through to site... 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

I still get the same issue with the Tapatalk forum for Ingress. It loads, processes, then black screen..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I still get the same issue with the Tapatalk forum for Ingress. It loads, processes, then black screen..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Same thing here. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Well it opened fine this time ...

http://ingressforums.cu.cc/

Wanna give it a go?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't have any problems with either app or pc 
I use this link from browsers http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 7, 2012)

I just browse direct to the .cu.cc address and have not had a single problem - none with XDA either.  Could it be a location specific thing?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> I just browse direct to the .cu.cc address and have not had a single problem - none with XDA either.  Could it be a location specific thing?

Click to collapse



I'm thinking location is the issue

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm thinking location is the issue
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Static IP connections?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Static IP connections?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Mines a dynamic ip

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Rasa11 (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Wow.. long time no see.. hi..
> 
> Cupcakes aren't allowed in this house..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, Hi. 
He will get over it, I'm sure.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 7, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> OMGWTFBBQ, I wish I was you!!!!!!!!!! WHY I LIVE IN A COUNTRY NO ONE WANTS TO PLAY IN?!

Click to collapse



Haha you jelly!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> lol, Hi.
> He will get over it, I'm sure.

Click to collapse



Hi,
You sure about him? It doesn't look like that here though
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35135261

 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 7, 2012)

So is mine.  I wonder what would happen if someone with problems changes their DNS to 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Test message

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Test message
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Test works 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Testing, testing, 1... 2... 3...

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm thinking location is the issue
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Have you tried it just on data plan 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Testing, testing, 1... 2... 3...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Here it comes 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*





---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Have you tried it just on data plan
> 
> Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
> - Mark Knopfler.

Click to collapse



I have. Trying something else now

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Here it comes
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nah, trying something with my signature... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Also, I updated the OP with the Pledge Criteria -- which now includes our Fraternity's YouTube Channel link.


----------



## Rasa11 (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi,
> You sure about him? It doesn't look like that here though
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35135261
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, I am sure.  lol


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nah, trying something with my signature...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*
> 
> Also, I updated the OP with the Pledge Criteria -- which now includes our Fraternity's YouTube Channel link.

Click to collapse



Fudging hell that sig is huge,  I'm glad i dont use the browser often.  That would hurt my eyes 

Sometimes you're the windshield; sometimes you're the bug.
- Mark Knopfler.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sup chaps?
Dont ye be talkin bout fudge

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nah, trying something with my signature...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*
> 
> Also, I updated the OP with the Pledge Criteria -- which now includes our Fraternity's YouTube Channel link.

Click to collapse



Ah Ok Lol thought it might've been something else. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 7, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ah Ok Lol thought it might've been something else.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



So how did it go?

@apex ... you missed the nomination count.. I mean you forgot to update it in top... no rush.. just a reminder...

@Alan.. yo morning bro.. thanks for whatyoudidthere on post fav me me line thread..:thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 7, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sup chaps?
> Dont ye be talkin bout fudge
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. We'll talk about you. You, Sir, deserve a ban for that sig....My eyes hurt.  Better put these on 

:silly::silly::silly::silly::silly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So how did it go?
> 
> @apex ... you missed the nomination count.. I mean you forgot to update it in top... no rush.. just a reminder...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing still.. unfortunately. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ah Ok Lol thought it might've been something else.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It's coming. 





Deadly. said:


> So how did it go?
> 
> @apex ... you missed the nomination count.. I mean you forgot to update it in top... no rush.. just a reminder...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm in the process of updating. I'll post here when I'm done, and you guys can look it over to see if I've missed anything. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Also, anyone who would doesn't have my Gtalk, and would like it, PM me.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

So ive been gone for a bit but what exactly will we be doing for a trust thing? i heard something bout singing and recording it?

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> So ive been gone for a bit but what exactly will we be doing for a trust thing? i heard something bout singing and recording it?
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



Check the OP under the Pledge's Criteria. 

Also, I will be posting here with details. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Check the OP under the Pledge's Criteria.
> 
> Also, I will be posting here with details.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Oh, and welcome back! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Check the OP under the Pledge's Criteria.
> 
> Also, I will be posting here with details.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Oh c'mon, can't you make it happen sooner? Can't wait 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 8, 2012)

Ha! I just noticed we have a pledge named Silent_Bob! That's bad ass! 

Where you at Lunchbox?! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Oh, and welcome back!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



OK SOUNDS GOOD!!! i cant wait! im pumped! 
I would like to Nominate myself as first Guard. i think thats OK?

Sent from my Solar-Power Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> OK SOUNDS GOOD!!! i cant wait! im pumped!
> I would like to Nominate myself as first Guard. i think thats OK?
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Power Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



Indeed. Thanks for the nomination, I'm still updating and tallying nominations. Any seconds to that motion for Tobosaurus for First Guard? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Indeed. Thanks for the nomination, I'm still updating and tallying nominations. Any seconds to that motion for Tobosaurus for First Guard?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I'll second that :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll second that :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks Axis! :thumbup:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

Evening, Muffs.


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Evening, Muffs.

Click to collapse



Sup, gangsta?


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Evening, Muffs.

Click to collapse



Hello there! How are you? Whats new? Do you like there weather? Are you a troll? Do you Rickroll? Are you a thug? Do you know that your sig says your a thug? Please answer all these questions in order.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Can i nominate myself for chaplain?

I want gibbs on the stipen to fund my weed addiction

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




werked said:


> Evening, Muffs.

Click to collapse



Sup bro,
Fine weather today?

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can i nominate myself for chaplain?
> 
> I want gibbs on the stipen to fund my weed addiction
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea you can just announce it out loud!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can i nominate myself for chaplain?
> 
> I want gibbs on the stipen to fund my weed addiction
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sis, not Bro..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can i nominate myself for chaplain?
> 
> I want gibbs on the stipen to fund my weed addiction
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 deathnotice01for Chaplain :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Sis, not Bro.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh man,
Where have i been all these internet-years,
Sorry milady,


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> deathnotice01for Chaplain :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Bump
Second that.


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sup, gangsta?

Click to collapse




Sup playa. 






tobiascuypers said:


> Hello there! How are you? Whats new? Do you like there weather? Are you a troll? Do you Rickroll? Are you a thug? Do you know that your sig says your a thug? Please answer all these questions in order.

Click to collapse




hi
Good
Nothing
Yes
No
Sometimes 
Of course
Hell yea







deathnotice01 said:


> Can i nominate myself for chaplain?
> 
> I want gibbs on the stipen to fund my weed addiction
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




girl






undercover said:


> Sis, not Bro.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Thanks Tink 






deathnotice01 said:


> Oh man,
> Where have i been all these internet-years,
> Sorry milady,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's cool


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks,
I always dreamed of becoming a religious figure of an organization with alcoholic origins

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks Tink

Click to collapse



Anytime  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks,
> I always dreamed of becoming a religious figure of an organization with alcoholic origins
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoa! That sounds good. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks,
> I always dreamed of becoming a religious figure of an organization with alcoholic origins
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha alcoholic origins.. not for this guy 

I actually started drinking because when i was on tour, everyone bought me shots and beers. It kind of kicked off from there. Though I'd gladly take a twist over a beer ANYDAY 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Hello there! How are you? Whats new? Do you like there weather? Are you a troll? Do you Rickroll? Are you a thug? Do you know that your sig says your a thug? Please answer all these questions in order.

Click to collapse








this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha alcoholic origins.. not for this guy
> 
> I actually started drinking because when i was on tour, everyone bought me shots and beers. It kind of kicked off from there. Though I'd gladly take a twist over a beer ANYDAY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i don't usually buy drinks for myself,
my friends put me up to this,
they bring the booze and you can't resist thier sweaty cold moisturized look on the bottle's face

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay, House -- I've updated the OP with the nominations based on all the posts I was willing to thumb through, and I believe I got them all on there. If I've missed anything, please PM me (it's easier to follow that way, since this thread is moving at Buzz Lightyear speed)... 

Also, there's a few more positions that need to be filled. I can/will make more if we get these all filled up and if other Members are wanting to serve in an Officer Position in this Fraternity that would necessitate the need to create more.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Problem?

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...



> And thanks Apex!!

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

why aren't there any nominations for sexytary?

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> Problem?
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



not at all muffin buddy,
except you smell like cupcakes!

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> why aren't there any nominations for sexytary?
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable

Click to collapse



Because werked won't pledge. She's too thug for us muffins...


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> why aren't there any nominations for sexytary?
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> ...

Click to collapse



That's an offence I would have not taken. I suggest you two duel. Weapons of choice? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> why aren't there any nominations for sexytary?
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> ...

Click to collapse



I think there should be a sexytary! I nominate Jessica

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> why aren't there any nominations for sexytary?
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> ...

Click to collapse



And actually i did make some cupcakes for a party not to just a few hours ago...


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Because werked won't pledge. She's too thug for us muffins...

Click to collapse



Awwww....you.


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup playa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup gal?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




undercover said:


> That's an offence I would have not taken. I suggest you two duel. Weapons of choice?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you change your username?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Awwww....you.

Click to collapse


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll second that :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Third

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Awwww....you.

Click to collapse








this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Third
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Noted, and updated.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

I was kinda hoping for risk management chairman.  

Member promotion chairman would also interest me 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I was kinda hoping for risk management chairman.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you can get the majority of votes 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I was kinda hoping for risk management chairman.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There can be multiple candidates for each Officer Position. I can second the nomination for yourself, but you might want to campaign pretty hard -- Deadly has 2 (excluding myself) nominations himself for that Position...


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I was kinda hoping for risk management chairman.
> 
> Member promotion chairman would also interest me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Added your nomination. :highfive:


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> There can be multiple candidates for each Officer Position. I can second the nomination for yourself, but you might want to campaign pretty hard -- Deadly has a 2 (excluding myself) nominations himself for that Position...

Click to collapse



As risk management chair I would continually protect the fraternity from any implied wrongdoing under any circumstances

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> As risk management chair I would continually protect the fraternity from any implied wrongdoing under any circumstances
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



I like your initial platform! :laugh:


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> As risk management chair I would continually protect the fraternity from any implied wrongdoing under any circumstances
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse


*BUMP*

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> As risk management chair I would continually protect the fraternity from any implied wrongdoing under any circumstances
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



not convincing enough,
what is your platform on booze and dope?

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> not convincing enough,
> what is your platform on booze and dope?
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Drink it, smoke it, slam it.... Just do it. Do I win?? :beer:


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Drink it, smoke it, slam it.... Just do it. Do I win?? :beer:

Click to collapse



I found you the perfect avatar:







You know you wanna it...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

werked said:


> Drink it, smoke it, slam it.... Just do it. Do I win?? :beer:

Click to collapse



i dunno,
but you have my vote for sexytary

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i dunno,
> but you have my vote for sexytary
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine as well...


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I like your initial platform! :laugh:

Click to collapse



That's just the beginning

The next step is to protect each and every member from anyone or idea that compromises our fraternity's founding ideals.

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> That's just the beginning
> 
> The next step is to protect each and every member from anyone or idea that compromises our fraternity's founding ideals.
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



my head hurts,
too much werds!

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> not convincing enough,
> what is your platform on booze and dope?
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Not only are booze and dope allowed, they're encouraged ONLY if it strengthens our brotherhood

muffin approved this message.....

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> my head hurts,
> too much werds!
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



OK cliff note version:
You mess with the frat, you die

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Not only are booze and dope allowed, they're encouraged ONLY if it strengthens our brotherhood
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse








this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> OK cliff note version:
> You mess with the frat, you die
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



finally i can use those nuclear warheads i always wanted

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

We may want to refrain from referencing said illicit substances by using another name for it, say "cupcakes">?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We may want to refrain from referencing said illicit substances by using another name for it, say "cupcakes">?

Click to collapse



sure thing great leader,
and we'll call the weapons of mass destruction "lollipops"

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> sure thing great leader,
> and we'll call the weapons of mass destruction "lollipops"
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed. I think this is a wise move...


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

Watching Drake and Josh on Netflix>>>>
 Brings back so many memories....


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Watching Drake and Josh on Netflix>>>>
> Brings back so many memories....

Click to collapse



that series on nickelodeon shaped my pre-teen years,
where's drake bell now anyways?
hope he's not like lindsay or britney on "cupcakes"

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Watching Drake and Josh on Netflix>>>>
> Brings back so many memories....

Click to collapse



My daughter watches that show. I wish she'd gain a cynical and crass sense of humor and just watch Family Guy with her old man...


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Risk mgt. would allow unlimited lollipops/cupcakes to be stored for use as we see fit


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> sure thing great leader,
> and we'll call the weapons of mass destruction "lollipops"
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



No 

Thread Closed


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> My daughter watches that show. I wish she'd gain a cynical and crass sense of humor and just watch Family Guy with her old man...

Click to collapse



exactly,
like family guy and simpsons,
but the really cool ones i learned are from madtv,

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Nobody wants to follow your dumb Twitter crap. Two seconds away from having you reported by numerous people. Knock it off...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



picked the wrong thread to troll my good man 


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nobody wants to follow your dumb Twitter crap. Two seconds away from having you reported by numerous people. Knock it off...

Click to collapse



Lol I don't even care about my Twitter 

Thread Closed

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> exactly,
> like family guy and simpsons,
> but the really cool ones i learned are from madtv,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about south park? Or futurerama?  

Thread Closed


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> picked the wrong thread to troll my good man
> 
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously, everything pony boy posts is seriously mindless, nonsensical, teetering on incomprehensible drivel. Next one and I'm reporting it, and am sending mass PMs to others to do the same. Teejay and M_T_M will deal with this.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> How about south park? Or futurerama?
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



i feel futurama is just a non-yellow skinned version of the simpsons


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't forget Beavis & butthead


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Lol I don't even care about my Twitter
> 
> Thread Closed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, check this out: If you want to post here, you're more than welcome to do so. I don't mind. But we've made this a place where people (really good people from all over xda) can come here and socialize, get to know others, hang out, and enjoy conversation. If you want to participate, please do so. If all you want to do is come here and post "one liners" than I'd rather you spam the crud out of someone else's thread, as would everyone here would agree. I don't want to seem like a douche, but c'mon. You've not said anything here of any real substance, nor have you taken any time to get to know anyone here. It's starting to annoy others, and I'm now simply politely requesting you either stop, or if you choose to continue please have something to say. Your posts are detractions, and everyone has seemed to sluff it off until now. You can be a part of this thread, just be a bit more respectful in how you interact with others.

/end speech


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, check this out: If you want to post here, you're more than welcome to do so. I don't mind. But we've made this a place where people (really good people from all over xda) can come here and socialize, get to know others, hang out, and enjoy conversation. If you want to participate, please do so. If all you want to do is come here and post "one liners" than I'd rather you spam the crud out of someone else's thread, as would everyone here would agree. I don't want to seem like a douche, but c'mon. You've not said anything here of any real substance, nor have you taken any time to get to know anyone here. It's starting to annoy others, and I'm now simply politely requesting you either stop, or if you choose to continue please have something to say. Your posts are detractions, and everyone has seemed to sluff it off until now. You can be a part of this thread, just be a bit more respectful in how you interact with others.
> 
> /end speech

Click to collapse



^^^^This. Really dude we're all about hanging out, getting to know each other and having fun. Like Apex said you have two choices, either join and contribute or leave.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, check this out: If you want to post here, you're more than welcome to do so. I don't mind. But we've made this a place where people (really good people from all over xda) can come here and socialize, get to know others, hang out, and enjoy conversation. If you want to participate, please do so. If all you want to do is come here and post "one liners" than I'd rather you spam the crud out of someone else's thread, as would everyone here would agree. I don't want to seem like a douche, but c'mon. You've not said anything here of any real substance, nor have you taken any time to get to know anyone here. It's starting to annoy others, and I'm now simply politely requesting you either stop, or if you choose to continue please have something to say. Your posts are detractions, and everyone has seemed to sluff it off until now. You can be a part of this thread, just be a bit more respectful in how you interact with others.
> 
> /end speech

Click to collapse



Hi Apex  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Don't forget Beavis & butthead

Click to collapse



Classic idiotic cartoonish humor. Mike Judge is a freaking genius -- as far as stupid "funny" is concerned. Ever see "Idiocracy"? One of the best movies ever, in my opinion.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, check this out: If you want to post here, you're more than welcome to do so. I don't mind. But we've made this a place where people (really good people from all over xda) can come here and socialize, get to know others, hang out, and enjoy conversation. If you want to participate, please do so. If all you want to do is come here and post "one liners" than I'd rather you spam the crud out of someone else's thread, as would everyone here would agree. I don't want to seem like a douche, but c'mon. You've not said anything here of any real substance, nor have you taken any time to get to know anyone here. It's starting to annoy others, and I'm now simply politely requesting you either stop, or if you choose to continue please have something to say. Your posts are detractions, and everyone has seemed to sluff it off until now. You can be a part of this thread, just be a bit more respectful in how you interact with others.
> 
> /end speech

Click to collapse




understand sir 






deathnotice01 said:


> i feel futurama is just a non-yellow skinned version of the simpsons
> 
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 

Simpson's was made by the exact same person of futurerama( Matt Groening)  
Thats why they look alike 

Anyone know where I can watch futurerama online?  I tried hulu but all I see is clips and I don't want to pay for cable  anymore


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> ^^^^This. Really dude we're all about hanging out, getting to know each other and having fun. Like Apex said you have two choices, either join and contribute or leave.

Click to collapse











RohinZaraki said:


> Hi Apex
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey man! How you been? It's been a while, hope things are well with you...


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> understand sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that was his point


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey man! How you been? It's been a while, hope things are well with you...

Click to collapse



All's well  how are ya ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Simpson's was made by the exact same person of futurerama( Matt Groening)
> Thats why they look alike
> 
> Anyone know where I can watch futurerama online?  I tried hulu but all I see is clips and I don't want to pay for cable  anymore

Click to collapse



The Simpsons used to be one of my favorites, but they sort of trailed off in terms of "funny" -- plus, after all those years, it became rather redundant. I do like Futurama, and Family Guy is an all-time favorite of mine. 

As far as watching online, I'm not sure. You can always NetFlix that shizz. Amirite?


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> All's well  how are ya ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not too shabby. Things have gotten a bit easier to deal with, after this last week of mental breakdowns from losing my best friend in the accident. But, we had a really nice get together on Tuesday night, and I got to see a ton of old faces and long lost friends from way back, reminisce, and have a great time remembering Keith. He would have been proud, and overwhelmed with joy by the turn out.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not too shabby. Things have gotten a bit easier to deal with, after this last week of mental breakdowns from losing my best friend in the accident. But, we had a really nice get together on Tuesday night, and I got to see a ton of old faces and long lost friends from way back, reminisce, and have a great time remembering Keith. He would have been proud, and overwhelmed with joy by the turn out.

Click to collapse



Happy yo hear :'D

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 8, 2012)

I've got a vote for best cartoon ever...


King of the Hill  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The Simpsons used to be one of my favorites, but they sort of trailed off in terms of "funny" -- plus, after all those years, it became rather redundant. I do like Futurama, and Family Guy is an all-time favorite of mine.
> 
> As far as watching online, I'm not sure. You can always NetFlix that shizz. Amirite?

Click to collapse



Old family guy was good when Stevie was evil. Now he is just gay
I love the reruns  

I like American dad 

Thread Closed


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Alright guys, time for some sleep...later


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I've got a vote for best cartoon ever...
> 
> 
> King of the Hill
> ...

Click to collapse



forgive me but i think KOTH is absolutely horrible,
i'd prefer american dad,

but the best cartoon for me was simpsons series until 2010,
after that it was just so horrible,
it changed a lot,
it became a playground for corporate douches to sollicit thier **** either directly advertising or subliminally manipulating the episodes,
it is just not what i saw when matt made those episodes,
OH WHY FOX!???
WHY???

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> Old family guy was good when Stevie was evil. Now he is just gay
> I love the reruns
> 
> I like American dad
> ...

Click to collapse



haha,
same here,
stewie not is just so gay and not to mention the dog is worse now too,
peter griffin still has his balls on his chin though


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> forgive me but i think KOTH is absolutely horrible,
> i'd prefer american dad,
> 
> but the best cartoon for me was simpsons series until 2010,
> ...

Click to collapse



You just gotta have the right sense of humor for KOTH 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Happy yo hear :'D
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I appreciate that! 



Axis_Drummer said:


> I've got a vote for best cartoon ever...
> 
> 
> King of the Hill
> ...

Click to collapse



I like that one too. But, somehow Family Guy has become my 'comfort food' as far as TV cartoons are concerned. I watch that crap just before I doze off. Guess that explains my bouts of stupidity during the day... 



-DarkKnight- said:


> Old family guy was good when Stevie was evil. Now he is just gay
> I love the reruns
> 
> I like American dad
> ...

Click to collapse



True, it's kind of lost its edge, but it's still a good 'un. What about anything from Adult Swim? (i.e.: ATHF, Robot Chicken, etc.?)



eep2378 said:


> Alright guys, time for some sleep...later

Click to collapse



Later eep, see ya 'round!


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You just gotta have the right sense of humor for KOTH
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm from Texas -- I get it!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

anyone here a scientologist?

damn that cult is pretty fked up....

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> anyone here a scientologist?
> 
> damn that cult is pretty fked up....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I'm from Texas -- I get it!

Click to collapse



Hell yea 

You like squidbillies? That's based here in Jasper, GA

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



no kidding bunch of hippies branwashing people and looting cash out of thier pockets

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> no kidding bunch of hippies branwashing people and looting cash out of thier pockets
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable

Click to collapse



Wat...

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning everyone 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Wat...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



scientology..
ever heard of it?

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## werked (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I found you the perfect avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 that is TOOOOO cute.


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> scientology..
> ever heard of it?
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



What is scientology?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea
> 
> You like squidbillies? That's based here in Jasper, GA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I dig that one also. I'm a big fan of stupid humor. 





odetoandroid said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Morning, Odie! What's shaking? 




werked said:


> that is TOOOOO cute.

Click to collapse



I knew you'd love it! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I dig that one also. I'm a big fan of stupid humor.
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



From time to time, I am Early Cuyler 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 8, 2012)

A kitten of mine






Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> A kitten of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kitteh!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I dig that one also. I'm a big fan of stupid humor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The house. What's up? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

my puppy named sausage,
i can't upload using xda app so i had to use flickr

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

This is Bruno, the wonder (dumb) dog...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> I would like to Nominate myself as first Guard. i think thats OK?
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Power Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



+1

Good morning everyone..
/still catching up on 10 pages..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Can i nominate myself for chaplain?
> 
> I want gibbs on the stipen to fund my weed addiction
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

FTFY

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> I think there should be a sexytary! I nominate Jessica

Click to collapse



+1

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Did you change your username?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Mr genius 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> I was kinda hoping for risk management chairman.
> 
> Member promotion chairman would also interest me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



RMC=Noooooooooo.....

MPC +1
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> There can be multiple candidates for each Officer Position. I can second the nomination for yourself, but you might want to campaign pretty hard -- Deadly has 2 (excluding myself) nominations himself for that Position...

Click to collapse



I got more than 8 or so..

How can you miss them?
Its just 3.. I will give you post link soon...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Good morning guys!


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Good morning guys!

Click to collapse



G'morning, Ella!


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I got more than 8 or so..
> 
> How can you miss them?
> Its just 3.. I will give you post link soon...
> ...

Click to collapse



PM me those links, it's easier to follow that way...


----------



## Rasa11 (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> What is scientology?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



a new age cult who calles themselves a religion..
more messed up than any cult or religion ever created.  
I don;t even believe in "evil"... but if it does exist..
scientology is it. lol 
Totally insane


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> a new age cult who calles themselves a religion..
> more messed up than any cult or religion ever created.
> I don;t even believe in "evil"... but if it does exist..
> scientology is it. lol
> Totally insane

Click to collapse



Yeah I know what it is. I was just pretending to be an idiot. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> PM me those links, it's easier to follow that way...

Click to collapse



Bro.. here are the links..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35016886

Rohin

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35016899

Fawkes

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35043737

Axis_drummer

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35057297
deathnotice01

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35057513

QF..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35057560

SleepyKrushna 
I added only left out votes...

These are my votes which got missed...
 Axis_drummer -- recruitment chairman

Jriot--historian

Kingace-- vice president 
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Rasa11 (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah I know what it is. I was just pretending to be an idiot. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



oops. mybad. 
well, any opportunity to throw a few words out about it is worth it I guess. 
Amazing how many people get sucked into that ****. lol


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> oops. mybad.
> well, any opportunity to throw a few words out about it is worth it I guess.
> Amazing how many people get sucked into that ****. lol

Click to collapse



Lol, yeah. It's a crazy cult.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah I know what it is. I was just pretending to be an idiot. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



U convinced many so well, may be they won't believe your above post

@rasa.. hiya!

@apex.. if you saw post.. then fine.. otherwise I will send link in pm to this post for ya..


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Rasa11 said:


> a new age cult who calles themselves a religion..
> more messed up than any cult or religion ever created.
> I don;t even believe in "evil"... but if it does exist..
> scientology is it. lol
> Totally insane

Click to collapse



Technically it is an alien worshiping bull**** commercial enterprise

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> U convinced many so well, may be they won't believe your above post
> 
> @rasa.. hiya!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's convinced mean?  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Lol, yeah. It's a crazy cult.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I knew you were trollin thats why i didnt bother to explain,
The next wise guy would just google the ****


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> What's convinced mean?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Oh, look!!

Here we go again

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> What's convinced mean?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Just bing that ****

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Just google that ****
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable

Click to collapse



FTFY

No bing

You Microsoft lover?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> No bing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are aware of my trolling from the past couple of months, I once posted a "letmebingthatforyou" link.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Just bing that ****
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> save the trolls from extinction,
> be biodegradable

Click to collapse



It no work.
http://www.bing.com/search?q=****&go=&qs=n&form=QBLH&pq=****&sc=0-0&sp=-1&sk=

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> No bing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im neutral on all sides,
except apple,
Ferk yer apple

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




veeman said:


> If you are aware of my trolling from the past couple of months, I once posted a "letmebingthatforyou" link.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Now2x,
Who ever told you bing actually works?


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Evening all.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

@veeman.. I know... I was just bashing at Bing..

I love that lmgtfy.com too..

@Alan.. exactly.. who said Bing works...

Also veeman... give an intro man.. yours is still in due...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Evening bro.. how ya doing today?

& on side note.. I'm standing for risk management chairman..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



How do, jRiOt? I still need to update the OP with intros, and I plan on doing so tomorrow morning. Also, along with that the first batch of ToTs will be assigned, and we now (as I'm sure you know) have our own YouTube channel. 

Life is good.



Deadly. said:


> @veeman.. I know... I was just bashing at Bing..
> 
> I love that lmgtfy.com too..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the last line: intro yourself. That way, jRiOt can keep up with the links to give me to update the OP. He's a good man, and thorough...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

@apex.. you have to search "+1" & "nominat" to get all the nominees and votes..

I know you have too much in your plate... just letting you know...

If you want.. I can give you nomination.. but it will be still needed to be seen by you.. so I didn't think it would help..

Aaaaand you have a pm
_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Bro.. here are the links..
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35016886
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! Got it. Thanks mang!


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @apex.. you have to search "+1" & "nominat" to get all the nominees and votes..
> 
> I know you have too much in your plate... just letting you know...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I searched using both keywords, but it was like, a bunch 'o pages. I know I missed some, and that's why I was asking for some verifications on my findings. I think next time we go about this through PM or on the social group for the fraternity -- that way it's not too covered up with other stuff...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I searched using both keywords, but it was like, a bunch 'o pages. I know I missed some, and that's why I was asking for some verifications on my findings. I think next time we go about this through PM or on the social group for the fraternity -- that way it's not too covered up with other stuff...

Click to collapse



Well, app search is more thorough and clean... I think you are in PC.. well, if you need help I can add all links to nomination posts and the votes if you want..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

My son's vibrant is on a custom 2.2 ROM. I'm about to bring him up to JB, but it's such a leap there is a lot of legwork, and I don't have a booting windows install for Odin. Lol

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, app search is more thorough and clean... I think you are in PC.. well, if you need help I can add all links to nomination posts and the votes if you want..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



That would be great. PM me if you don't mind, I'm going to go hit the sack. Need some of that 'sleep' stuff... I'll finish updating in the morning, and post an assignment for ToTs!

Also, I finally sent out the invites to the social group for the House to all the new Members. Check notifs, everyone!

G'night...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Evening all.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Olah jRi0T



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

I searched for my username and it brought up my Android and Me profile. but no XDA profile


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I searched for my username and it brought up my Android and Me profile. but no XDA profile

Click to collapse



Try putting it in quotes? 
Also searching Gigatechworld brings up your Google+ profile 



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Try putting it in quotes?
> Also searching Gigatechworld brings up your Google+ profile
> 
> Also, searching ingress forums.cu.cc brings up your xda profile
> ...

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg

There FTFY

@apex... aye aye captain...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

@Apex.. you got a pm...

Added all nomination and votes..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

Nominations, huh? 



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nominations, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Yup..

Speaking of, didn't you tried VP?

Aah.. its not supposed to be given out to governing body members unless no one is there to fill post..

Oops I remember you edited the post:angel: 

You want that pm with all links which I sent to apex?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nominations, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



I nominated you for vice president.  Haven't noticed if it's in the list yet.

Yep, just remembered governing body clause.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm due to unmuffin today 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I nominated you for vice president.  Haven't noticed if it's in the list yet.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



List isn't updated... if you want to see... I will send you the pm wait...

And QF isn't eligible
I voted for him too.. he is Governing body member 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Edits, edits everywhere.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Edits, edits everywhere.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Sent you and QF with links

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> I'm due to unmuffin today
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Yup.... ask QF... apex is offline.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sent you and QF with links
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What in the name of links.....?!!??


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Viele Danke.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## K.A. (Dec 8, 2012)

Ermagehrd...! 
SO MANY LINKS...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> What in the name of links.....?!!??

Click to collapse



Apex asked me to gather all nomination and votes ... so the links in pm...

I will keep them updated..
If anyone wants to vote or nominate send pm to me..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I'm due to unmuffin today
> 
> 
> Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.

Click to collapse



Congrats,
We dont have to eat you anymores

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## K.A. (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Congrats,
> We dont have to eat you anymores
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse



You, my friend, need to gtfo. nao. GTFO. NAO. GGTTFFOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You, my friend, need to gtfo. nao. GTFO. NAO. GGTTFFOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Y u mad?


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You, my friend, need to gtfo. nao. GTFO. NAO. GGTTFFOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



We need all the help we can get today to move this thread..
 its still

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Y u mad?
> 
> 
> this post is biodegradable,
> ...

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> We need all the help we can get today to move this thread..
> its still
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



ask a mod. He can do the thread moving for you..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> You, my friend, need to gtfo. nao. GTFO. NAO. GGTTFFOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse








Also, i took this pic on wedensday:






Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> We need all the help we can get today to move this thread..
> its still
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I am going to pledge today.
I am senior member at xda and want to join chi delter

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

4D1L said:


> I am going to pledge today.
> I am senior member at xda and want to join chi delter
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Read the OP



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I nominated you for vice president.  Haven't noticed if it's in the list yet.
> 
> Yep, just remembered governing body clause.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> Yup..
> 
> Speaking of, didn't you tried VP?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




:thanks: but no governing members 


* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

4D1L said:


> I am going to pledge today.
> I am senior member at xda and want to join chi delter
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Welcome bro.. glad to have you here.. you can give intro... for ex. Read around 404-407 of others intro...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

For $5/week I'll try for different position and let you pull the strings.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Read the OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean sir.

sent from my muffin


----------



## K.A. (Dec 8, 2012)

Spam. Spam everywhere..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

4D1L said:


> What do you mean sir.
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



He meant read first page to know all about this thread..

& here is my intro.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34919483

That's for you to get ideas of how to give an intro and what to include 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Great, thanks

Click to collapse



We have a dedicated thanks button, which you used, to avoid this type of posts 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> He meant read first page to know all about this thread..
> 
> & here is my intro.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34919483
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mind your own bloody business, you not at all dealy idjit


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Mind your own bloody business, you not at all dealy idjit

Click to collapse





_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



stfu and gtfo, breadly...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 8, 2012)

Deleted

sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> thanks for letting me know, Deadly...

Click to collapse



FTFY

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> Im adz, not gonna say my age but will aay im probably the youngest here. Gonna take exams in a few years time. Been studdying.computers. and after a end of unit test came 2nd out of whole school.
> 
> Galaxy y was my first android phone and i like flashing roms and kernels. Also a senior member here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, that's good... welcome muffin..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _akash (Dec 8, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Im adz, not gonna say my age but will aay im probably the youngest here. Gonna take exams in a few years time. Been studdying.computers. and after a end of unit test came 2nd out of whole school.
> 
> Galaxy y was my first android phone and i like flashing roms and kernels. Also a senior member here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome bro...

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u sir.

sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




Fawkes... said:


> Welcome bro...
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Thank u sir

sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Welcome bro...
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Hi there, Fawkes.. how ya doing?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

Morning muffins 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## _akash (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there, Fawkes.. how ya doing?
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Fine..
Just had the bloody physics exam.
now off for 3 days.

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## K.A. (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesnt change the truth, breadfish..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



I ain't a muffin..

Hello, jugg1es.. I'm creating a chideltaalpha channel in irc...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

Good morning guys 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I ain't a muffin..
> 
> Hello, jugg1es.. I'm creating a chideltaalpha channel in irc...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



link?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 8, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sir u are using samsung galaxy tab 2 americsn wifi. Right?

sent from my muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Im adz, not gonna say my age but will aay im probably the youngest here. Gonna take exams in a few years time. Been studdying.computers. and after a end of unit test came 2nd out of whole school.
> 
> Galaxy y was my first android phone and i like flashing roms and kernels. Also a senior member here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome,
Nope yer not the youngest,
Ella is..
She's 11

this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nay. Young Ella is 12 now.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nay. Young Ella is 12 now.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



oh my bad,
Oh how times flies alright....


Good morning to y'all in europe


this post is biodegradable,
save the trolls from extinction,
be biodegradable


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

*Irc frat house channel*

Created irc channel... channel Name--> ##chideltaalpha  

join in everyone... and register your nicks so that permissions can be set for you..
To know how to register Nick, read this..
http://toxin.jottit.com/freenode_nickserv_commands 

For those who don't know about irc..

Install pidgin software for PC access
Or
Install "andchat" app from play store or any other irc app

Select freenode server in app..
Command to join channel of freenode irc.. type it in irc client


```
/join ##chideltaalpha
```

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _akash (Dec 8, 2012)

Guys how is the new avatar?

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## det1988 (Dec 8, 2012)

to keep up with this thread you need to live here, huh? lol


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

For every post? Takes work.  No reason not to still be a part of it.

Many others don't get to read every post.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

det1988 said:


> to keep up with this thread you need to live here, huh? lol

Click to collapse



nope just have your life and children here

By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Sir u are using samsung galaxy tab 2 americsn wifi. Right?
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I have a the European, and only a difference to is the blaster 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## det1988 (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> nope just have your life and children here
> 
> By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,
> complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



i wonder what muffin pics the new borne will choose lol


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Guys how is the new avatar?
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



it looks like a muffin


_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## _akash (Dec 8, 2012)

det1988 said:


> i wonder what muffin pics the new borne will choose lol

Click to collapse



Why wonder?
Are there any good muffin pics you can provide?
I will surely use that one.

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I have a the European, and only a difference to is the blaster
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i personally think that the p3xxx variants are better than the kindle variants for low priced tablets


_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i personally think that the p3xxx variants are better than the kindle variants for low priced tablets
> 
> 
> _By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
> complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



Real 7inch tablets: Nexus 7, Galaxy Tab (2) 7.0, iPad Mini, Starmobile Engage


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Real 7inch tablets: Nexus 7, Galaxy Tab (2) 7.0, iPad Mini, Starmobile Engage

Click to collapse



well,
the only "REAL" 7-inch tablets for me is the nexus 7, SG Tab 2,
starmobile has horrible quality,
ipad mini is a joke, too expensive for a device of it's kind

_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

IPhone/iPad/iPad mini remind me of the first real tools my parents bought me as a child.  I loved making my own toys.  Sure, my tools could cut wood, etc., but they weren't anything like a tool for grown ups.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## det1988 (Dec 8, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Why wonder?
> Are there any good muffin pics you can provide?
> I will surely use that one.
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



i like mine alot lol and this is nice too 

http://www.superiorsilkscreen.com/874-942-large/stud-muffin.jpg


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

That's a good one!

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## det1988 (Dec 8, 2012)

enjoy!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm past my muffin stage, besides, I think my avatar already screams stud muffin.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

det1988 said:


> to keep up with this thread you need to live here, huh? lol

Click to collapse



I do







jRi0T68 said:


> For every post? Takes work.  No reason not to still be a part of it.
> 
> Many others don't get to read every post.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Youdontsay.jpg

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> well,
> the only "REAL" 7-inch tablets for me is the nexus 7, SG Tab 2,
> starmobile has horrible quality,
> ipad mini is a joke, too expensive for a device of it's kind
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

Y u no join irc 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Can someone test this APK for me? (imma test it too)


----------



## _akash (Dec 8, 2012)

@deadly
I am not able to register..
Can you tell me what should i do?

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Can someone test this APK for me? (imma test it too)

Click to collapse



Working quite well for me, but the pages are a bit to wide  

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> @deadly
> I am not able to register..
> Can you tell me what should i do?
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Well I'm on mobile.. can't help now...
Search Google "how to register nick in irc"

Post updated.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35176925 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

25 pages to read..Hell no


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 25 pages to read..Hell no

Click to collapse



I sometimes skip pages too, especially the heavy image ones.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 25 pages to read..Hell no

Click to collapse



Hola bro...

Login to irc channel nao!!
I'll set permissions for you..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> I sometimes skip pages too, especially the heavy image ones.

Click to collapse



How did apk file size changed? You replaced attachment?

Is that for QF? Looks nice..:thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I sometimes skip pages too, especially the heavy image ones.

Click to collapse



Hmm







Deadly. said:


> Hola bro...
> 
> Login to irc channel nao!!
> I'll set permissions for you..
> ...

Click to collapse



Channel name?
Also...i already made one..


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hola bro...
> 
> Login to irc channel nao!!
> I'll set permissions for you..
> ...

Click to collapse



I think has something to do with XDA.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought you would atleast look up.. guess I overestimated you

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35176925 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

/nickserv register password email 

Iirc

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi there undercover.. feels weird to call so lol!!

Visit channel once.. or give me your nick.. I will set permissions 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there undercover.. feels weird to call so lol!!
> 
> Visit channel once.. or give me your nick.. I will set permissions
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Hiya. 

tinky1 IRC nick, I'll login a bit later. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Im very proud of my self! I have my own app! 

Sent from a 2.8 inch POS with low internal storage


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hiya.
> 
> tinky1 IRC nick, I'll login a bit later.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK.. I will give you permissions... my todays net pack over ..

So will login 7 hours later... I will pop in if I get wifi though..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Im very proud of my self! I have my own app!
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch POS with low internal storage

Click to collapse



Good for you, Erm what is it 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good for you, Erm what is it
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



click the link in my sig.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Im very proud of my self! I have my own app!
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch POS with low internal storage

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


@tinky1.. gave permission

@jugg1es.. you use irc? Nick registered?

I will set permissions before I sign off if you have one..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I thought you would atleast look up.. guess I overestimated you
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35176925
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I didn't coz there was nearly 25 pages for me to look through 






OptimusLove said:


> Im very proud of my self! I have my own app!
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch POS with low internal storage

Click to collapse



Great :thumbup:


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Im very proud of my self! I have my own app!
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch POS with low internal storage

Click to collapse



What kind of app is it? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> click the link in my sig.

Click to collapse



I'm on the app

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I didn't coz there was nearly 25 pages for me to look through
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Give me your irc nick man..

Its pretty obvious for one to see his above post before posting to see what's going on

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

what sorcery is this? too many pages.

mornafterneve all.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what sorcery is this? too many pages.
> 
> mornafterneve all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good Evening Cas


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what sorcery is this? too many pages.
> 
> mornafterneve all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maps..maps everywhere


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what sorcery is this? too many pages.
> 
> mornafterneve all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello, y u no talk in irc

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Maps..maps everywhere

Click to collapse



No maps... all good talk

Unlike your posts..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome is quite spammy, isn't he? :screwy:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

How to join deh irc?

_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> How to join deh irc?
> 
> _By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
> complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



View attachment 1546540

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Prawesome is quite spammy, isn't he? :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A bit


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Prawesome is quite spammy, isn't he? :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup... never thought he would admit himself though

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

Just got back from running with my dog 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Guys im madafaking serious,
How to join the IRC?
Im not trolling,
I chicken-liver promise

_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Guys im madafaking serious,
> How to join the IRC?
> Im not trolling,
> I chicken-liver promise
> ...

Click to collapse



Search for freenode webchat 
Follow onscreen instructions 
Oh, Btw, what's the channel name? 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Guys im madafaking serious,
> How to join the IRC?
> Im not trolling,
> I chicken-liver promise
> ...

Click to collapse



Come on man... we chatted on #galaxy_y channel...

Don't tell me you forgot...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

****AD****

Don't forget to rate my app on Appcatch

****END AD****


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Search for freenode webchat
> Follow onscreen instructions
> Oh, Btw, what's the channel name?
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



##chideltaalpha

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Come on man... we chatted on #galaxy_y channel...
> 
> Don't tell me you forgot...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I thought we had a new server for the frat channel,
What's deh IRC channel?

Edit:
Nevermind,
Cas told me already,
Thanks

_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Search for freenode webchat
> Follow onscreen instructions
> Oh, Btw, what's the channel name?
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Naa... ignore him... he is just a troll... we chatted on irc before... he is new to it.. I agree.. but he knows search and irc.. so don't get trolled 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> ****AD****
> 
> Don't forget to rate my app on Appcatch
> 
> ****END AD****

Click to collapse



where does a me find le app? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> I thought we had a new server for the frat channel,
> What's deh IRC channel?
> 
> Edit:
> ...

Click to collapse



Aah... you were asking channel name... I wrote full instructions here...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35176925 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey it's just me and optimuslove here...

_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> ****AD****
> 
> Don't forget to rate my app on Appcatch
> 
> ****END AD****

Click to collapse



Disclaimer:
Names of actual persons living or dead are purely coincidental,

May cause nausea if app is eaten raw

_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> +1
> 
> Good morning everyone..
> /still catching up on 10 pages..
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol time to get your campaign in order

I'll gladly accept your endorsement for MPC

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 8, 2012)

Did someone call 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Get your arse here in IRC guys it's crickets here

_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Im neutral on all sides,
> except apple,
> Ferk yer apple
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neutral on all sides......I will now refer to you as Switzerland 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Lol time to get your campaign in order
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



I'm more than good

I have handled situations here already... so I have some proof to show.. and I have lots of votes already... 
you better try some other posts

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Did someone call
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sadly nope..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


Hi eep....

@Alan.. what was your nick in irc again? Registered one I mean..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm more than good
> 
> I have handled situations here already... so I have some proof to show.. and I have lots of votes already...
> you better try some other posts
> ...

Click to collapse



@deadly, see my edit 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> @deadly, see my edit
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse


View attachment 1546563

Sure sure 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

my nick is optimuslove


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Register your nick in irc nao

http://toxin.jottit.com/freenode_nickserv_commands 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> my nick is optimuslove

Click to collapse



OK.. registered?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Register your nick in irc nao
> 
> http://toxin.jottit.com/freenode_nickserv_commands
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what room?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

My IRC nick is registered. Quantum_Foam



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> My IRC nick is registered. Quantum_Foam
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Join #chideltaalpha


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Get your arse here in IRC guys it's crickets here
> 
> _By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
> complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



are you in the correct room? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> are you in the correct room?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



we are in chideltaalpha


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Those who are having trouble or don't know how to connect to irc...

Please see here..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35176925

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just got back from running with my dog
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How was it? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Join #chideltaalpha

Click to collapse



Silly OptimusLove is Silly 



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> we are in chideltaalpha

Click to collapse



##chideltaalpha ? didn't see you guys and girl there. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> are you in the correct room?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Probably not 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ##chideltaalpha ? didn't see you guys and girl there.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You did see us

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Ffs what room is it!?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You did see us
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



i meant alan and optimus. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Probably not
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



lol. that's what i'm thinking.

@alan and optimus: it's ##chideltaalpha not #chideltaalpha...

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

QF & ella is there... you all hop in

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



lool where'd you get that?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



I had one of those. Good phone :thumbup:

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



I compiled CyanogenMod 10.1 for Nokia 3310.
Amazing. It is only 2MB.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I compiled CyanogenMod 10.1 for Nokia 3310.
> Amazing. It is only 2MB.

Click to collapse



I bet its in jar format.. 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I bet its in jar format..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Nope, new format. It's .nokiarom


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> lool where'd you get that?

Click to collapse



:laugh:


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



Nokdroid 3310

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



Where can I buy one of those 

Shut up and take my money

Thread Closed


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Good Mornevening, everyone! 

Updating is a PIA, there's so much going on here right now.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 8, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Nokdroid 3310
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



it's funny because one time a customer called to reset his firmware on his "noko" (nokia) because it had porn on it, could'nt help but place her on mute and laughed at her so hard

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Good Mornevening, everyone!
> 
> Updating is a PIA, there's so much going on here right now.

Click to collapse



we're like cheezeburgers with steroids,
we're the thread is moving in astronomical proportions


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good Mornevening, everyone!
> 
> Updating is a PIA, there's so much going on here right now.

Click to collapse



hola mr. strider. are you offline and sending messages via telepathy?

btw, we have an irc channel. better join nao as there's an awful lot of crickets chirping there with just me and inifinity. and veeman, i think..













well, we can always go the gtalk route... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> it's funny because one time a customer called to reset his firmware on his "noko" (nokia) because it had porn on it, could'nt help but place her on mute and laughed at her so hard
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DN, you use Gtalk? PM me your ID if so. I need some suggestions -- of the record...


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good Mornevening, everyone!
> 
> Updating is a PIA, there's so much going on here right now.

Click to collapse



Good morning. I've got deadly's endorsement for Member Promotion Chair 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Good morning. I've got deadly's endorsement for Member Promotion Chair
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



you want to be a chair? can we sit on you? jk. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Good morning. I've got deadly's endorsement for Member Promotion Chair
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Mine too :thumbup:



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hola mr. strider. are you offline and sending messages via telepathy?
> 
> btw, we have an irc channel. better join nao as there's an awful lot of crickets chirping there with just me and inifinity. and veeman, i think..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm always online. But now I'm under cloak, so you'd all best mind you p's and q's! 

I saw the IRC post by Mr. Deadly, and I'll get that written into the OP. 

ALSO, THIS MORNING: ToTs are going to be given, with details on how to complete them using our new (shared) YouTube channel. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 8, 2012)

Barclays premier league,  who's watching? 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> you want to be a chair? can we sit on you? jk.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



By all means....no homo

muffin approved this message.....

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Mine too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



:thumbup::beer:

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I'm always online. But now I'm under cloak, so you'd all best mind you p's and q's!
> 
> I saw the IRC post by Mr. Deadly, and I'll get that written into the OP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you planning on actually joining though?  what's gonna happen to us when qf is the one monitoring our irc activities. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Finally ....TOTs


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Mine too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Noted, and updated! :highfive:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> are you in the correct room?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe..If you know what I mean


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I'm always online. But now I'm under cloak, so you'd all best mind you p's and q's!
> 
> I saw the IRC post by Mr. Deadly, and I'll get that written into the OP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not running an old fashioned printing press. I don't need to mind my P's and Q's.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I'm always online. But now I'm under cloak, so you'd all best mind you p's and q's!
> 
> I saw the IRC post by Mr. Deadly, and I'll get that written into the OP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi apex, and eep and cas and prawn and Lewis and qf and whoever I missed...

Lol... what's with the Mr Deadly..

It creeping me out lol

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> you planning on actually joining though?  what's gonna happen to us when qf is the one monitoring our irc activities.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I will join up later -- gotta go grab some donuts and coffee. And, QF is my right hand man, he's second in command, he's the man with the plan, he's, he's... I ran out of rhyme-ies.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ho apex, and eep and cas and prawn and Lewis and qf and whoever I missed...
> 
> Lol... what's with the Mr Deadly..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a life? I am starting to doubt it :sly:


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Who else would like to nominate Louie Louie for President? Damn thread moved way too fast and it was hard to keep up with everything, even in spite of Deadly's links and all his help. I know I'm not the only one, besides him, who nominates him for the spot.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, I will join up later -- gotta go grab some donuts and coffee. And, QF is my right hand man, he's second in command, he's the man with the plan, he's, he's... I ran out of rhyme-ies.

Click to collapse



got a couple more rhymes, but me thinks qf will kill me if i umleash it here. lol.

hola prawn. seems your sickness is contagious. 

@deadly: is there a drug to combat prawn disease? 



Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

Forever alone.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi apex, and eep and cas and prawn and Lewis and qf and whoever I missed...
> 
> Lol... what's with the Mr Deadly..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What up Mr. 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, I will join up later -- gotta go grab some donuts and coffee. And, QF is my right hand man, he's second in command, he's the man with the plan, he's, he's... I ran out of rhyme-ies.

Click to collapse



Y u no arrange OP according to power?


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Also, there's only 3 Officer Positions that have more than one nominee, so we need others to run for that position, otherwise it will be a 'no contest' election.

Two or more Members per Officer Position, so we can have a real vote, real campaigning, etc.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> got a couple more rhymes, but me thinks qf will kill me if i umleash it here. lol.
> 
> hola prawn. seems your sickness is contagious.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got well a few days ago 







SleepyKrushna said:


> Forever alone.

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Forever alone.

Click to collapse



Everyone loves you, Sleepy (no homo)! 



Prawesome said:


> Y u no arrange OP according to power?

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> got a couple more rhymes, but me thinks qf will kill me if i umleash it here. lol.
> 
> hola prawn. seems your sickness is contagious.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup my man Cascabel
You got a story to tell?

What's these tasks of trust anyway?
I wanna do it my way.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Barclays premier league,  who's watching?
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Love the EPL 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Forever alone.

Click to collapse



With a scone 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Everyone loves you, Sleepy (no homo)!

Click to collapse



can those in the governing body run for the officers position?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Everyone loves you, Sleepy (no homo)!

Click to collapse



Arrange governing body members like the officers..







veeman said:


> Sup my man Cascabel
> You got a story to tell?
> 
> What's these tasks of trust anyway?
> ...

Click to collapse



A specific task someone should do in order to prove their loyalty to the Frat house


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Should we allow outsiders to vote?


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Arrange governing body members like the officers..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya. I don't want to make a video.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> can those in the governing body run for the officers position?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



After some deliberations between myself, QF, and Axis, I say no. We'll leave the Officer Positions to the New Members, that way it makes it more fun for them. What say you? Praw? DN? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Should we allow outsiders to vote?

Click to collapse



Only Members. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sup my man Cascabel
> You got a story to tell?
> 
> What's these tasks of trust anyway?
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. hey there vee. 
well, it'd be interesting to watch your TOT. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Should we allow outsiders to vote?

Click to collapse



Y u no run for Officer Positions? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> After some deliberations between myself, QF, and Axis, I say no. We'll leave the Officer Positions to the New Members, that way it makes it more fun for them. What say you? Praw? DN?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Good decision :thumbup: Also we need to find somewhere to discuss things

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

Also eep is running for member promotion chairman


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Do you have a life? I am starting to doubt it :sly:

Click to collapse




how many times have to tell you
Yes its here






cascabel said:


> hola prawn. seems your sickness is contagious.
> 
> @deadly: is there a drug to combat prawn disease?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 its like a AI AID AID. AID.. 
You got it right? No cure






SleepyKrushna said:


> Forever alone.

Click to collapse




im with you bro.. except prawn we all with you..:thumbup: he is meanie.. don't let it get you






eep2378 said:


> What up Mr.
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Lol... nothings up

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Good decision :thumbup: Also we need to find somewhere to discuss things
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------
> 
> Also eep is running for member promotion chairman

Click to collapse



i second points 1&2. good choice. now all we need is to fill up the slots.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ya. I don't want to make a video.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



As if you have a choice 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Nominating king ace for VP
And nominating eep for member promotion chairman

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> how many times have to tell you
> Yes its here
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't trolling him..I was serious. -.-


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Good decision :thumbup: Also we need to find somewhere to discuss things
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------
> 
> Also eep is running for member promotion chairman

Click to collapse



You are too late..
I gave that link to apex..

What do we have irc for?
We can use it to discussion and voting too..


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You are too late..
> I gave that link to apex..
> 
> What do we have irc for?
> ...

Click to collapse



If every governing body member is ok with it. ..


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> As if you have a choice
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



What if I pay someone else to make a video for me?  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Can I try for Second Guard?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> What if I pay someone else to make a video for me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



We will find a picture of you're and verify it


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Can I try for Second Guard?

Click to collapse



Yay!! We got our second guard.. 

+1

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




veeman said:


> What if I pay someone else to make a video for me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Pay me 50$ .. I will think about it..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

I nominate myself as dictator.
Surrender yourselves fools!  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

@apex, can you remove my name from recruitmemt chairman nominees? 

+1 for Ella


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> I nominate myself as dictator.
> Surrender yourselves fools!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



View attachment 1546928

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yay!! We got our second guard..
> 
> +1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about 50 pesos instead?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> How about 50 pesos instead?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



View attachment 1546941

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1546941
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

Come join me!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



View attachment 1546954View attachment 1546952

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Come join me!

Click to collapse



Are you serious? -.- you are that pathetically bored that you are talking with services now? Good luck getting a reply NS and CS :thumbup:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Are you serious? -.- you are that pathetically bored that you are talking with services now? Good luck getting a reply NS and CS :thumbup:

Click to collapse



You should Try with Ms.. you will get reply

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Come join me!

Click to collapse



Now we are 6:thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1546954View attachment 1546952
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Can I try for Second Guard?

Click to collapse



Absolutely! Any seconds? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> @apex, can you remove my name from recruitmemt chairman nominees?
> 
> +1 for Ella

Click to collapse



Will do. I'm mobile right now, but I'll be home in a few and do that. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Absolutely! Any seconds?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Too late bro... you should ask any fourths? Or is that how its asked?

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Will do. I'm mobile right now, but I'll be home in a few and do that.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



+1 for Ella as second guard

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Will do. I'm mobile right now, but I'll be home in a few and do that.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Can I try for Recruitment Chairman  ?

Btw, I second OptimusLove as Second Guard


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Can I try for Recruitment Chairman  ?
> 
> Btw, I second OptimusLove as Second Guard

Click to collapse



How can you second that when already 4 people voted

And you need to put on that muffin skin to get a chairman post..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> How can you second that when already 4 people voted
> 
> And you need to put on that muffin skin to get a chairman post..
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



I suck at meth ...muffin skin ?? Can't remember if I did that


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Can I try for Recruitment Chairman  ?
> 
> Btw, I second OptimusLove as Second Guard

Click to collapse



Absolutely, just complete your pledge period to become a Charter Member! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Absolutely, just complete your pledge period to become a Charter Member!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You mean with the vid ?


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> You mean with the vid ?

Click to collapse



The Pledge Criteria: wear a muffin avatar and change forum signature to something muffin-related for two weeks, then complete your Task of Trust. Then you will be a Charter Member of Chi Delta Alpha!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

Think I'll take a second to step into these parts...  Sup Apex?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The Pledge Criteria: wear a muffin avatar and change forum signature to something muffin-related for two weeks, then complete your Task of Trust. Then you will be a Charter Member of Chi Delta Alpha!

Click to collapse



 hmmm


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 8, 2012)

What is the irc channel name?

Thread Closed


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> What is the irc channel name?
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



  ##chideltaalpha 

Details here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35176925

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> What is the irc channel name?
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Just noticed your sig...  a bricked blackberry 8800 world edition...  sounds like the JVM error...  PM me if you wanna fix it...


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Think I'll take a second to step into these parts...  Sup Apex?

Click to collapse



Howdy, Quasi! Long time to see. How are you doing?



RohinZaraki said:


> hmmm

Click to collapse



C'mon, you know you wanna. Besides, you'd make a great Member/Officer. 

(And, it's only 2 weeks of shame, then you are a part of the legacy that is Chi Delta Alpha!)


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Just noticed your sig...  a bricked blackberry 8800 world edition...  sounds like the JVM error...  PM me if you wanna fix it...

Click to collapse



No chance mate. It's been stripped twice and now irreparable and USB port was broken anyway

Thread Closed


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy, Quasi! Long time to see. How are you doing?

Click to collapse



Pretty good man...  I got another SSD coming, I'm gonna run RAID-0 with 2 SSDs, and I got my Win8 install completely devoid of Metro...  and I went outside last week...



Tezlastorme said:


> No chance mate. It's been stripped twice and now irreparable and USB port was broken anyway
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Well thats sucks...  port can be replaced for about 35bucks...  JVM error requires purposefully bricking it by wiping all files off, and reloading the software...


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Pretty good man...  I got another SSD coming, I'm gonna run RAID-0 with 2 SSDs, and I got my Win8 install completely devoid of Metro...  and I went outside last week...

Click to collapse



Good to hear! I have to hop off and do some things around the house to get ready for my trip tomorrow. I'll be back in a little while. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good to hear! I have to hop off and do some things around the house to get ready for my trip tomorrow. I'll be back in a little while. Don't be a stranger!

Click to collapse



Get yer shight done mane...  and I'll pop in from time to time...  Just I stay unsubscribed, it moves too fast...


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nominating king ace for VP
> And nominating eep for member promotion chairman
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Much appreciated

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

I can try as anything, if there is any spots left, or all are taken?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 8, 2012)

night all.

@quasi: nice to see you here. 

@apex: err.... i don't want to be le mascot. lol.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> night all.
> 
> @quasi: nice to see you here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can be le mascot


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I know that feel bro

Click to collapse



Forever alone... together. 



Apex_Strider said:


> Everyone loves you, Sleepy (no homo)!

Click to collapse



That's the problem. I'm talking bout chix. 



veeman said:


> With a scone

Click to collapse



Wut?



Deadly. said:


> im with you bro.. except prawn we all with you..:thumbup: he is meanie.. don't let it get you

Click to collapse



Prawn says he's alone too... 

My day today......

Gave pediatric practicals.
Went to a friend's place.
Got drunk, danced and listened to songs from the last 4 years. 
Now it's evening, and everyone decides to go clubbing...
But today is Saturday, so the fukn club has a cover charge of ~50$ for single dudes.
Guess who the only one still single was???
Me 
So now I have a hangover from the afternoon, and I'm all alone at my room.

People say it's bros before hos.
It's not.
The priorities go:
Girlfriend.
Girlfriend's friends.
Anything with a pu***. (female genitals)
Bros with girlfriends.
Bros.
Whatever.

Sorry for my idiotic rant.
But this, and the feeling that I've not lived up to my potential are fukn making me depressed.... 
And it's not lke I can talk to my IRL friends,,, most of them are out dancing or getting sh*tfaced drunk... which I just might do too...

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Pretty good man...  I got another SSD coming, I'm gonna run RAID-0 with 2 SSDs, and I got my Win8 install completely devoid of Metro...  and I went outside last week...
> 
> Well thats sucks...  port can be replaced for about 35bucks...  JVM error requires purposefully bricking it by wiping all files off, and reloading the software...

Click to collapse



Hey Quasi...
welcome back. 

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

I killed it. 
I suck.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I can be le mascot

Click to collapse



I see you got your avatar back..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Forever alone... together.
> 
> 
> That's the problem. I'm talking bout chix.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well 

1. We are IRL too 
2. I know that feel brah 
3. Cheelll. Y u so serious 
4. I know none of the above helps :banghead:
5. Sorry 


* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Quasi...
> welcome back.

Click to collapse



Thanks man...  I'll try not to get banned again...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well
> 
> 1. We are IRL too
> 2. I know that feel brah
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm just depressed... I know I shouldn't be... but that's not stopping me... 
I hate these relapses of depression...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well
> 
> 1. We are IRL too
> 2. I know that feel brah
> ...

Click to collapse



4. Th point ... lold at it!! :thumbup::thumbup:

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Thanks man...  I'll try not to get banned again...

Click to collapse



Hah... F*ck tha police and all that crap....

Don't give in to the Man.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm just depressed... I know I shouldn't be... but that's not stopping me...
> I hate these relapses of depression...

Click to collapse



See , no need to.. we are here...

Join irc... if you feel chatty

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35176925 
We have a channel now 

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well
> 4. I know none of the above helps :banghead:
> 5. Sorry
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



It helps more than you think... 
Don't be sorry....

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> See , no need to.. we are here...
> 
> Join irc... if you feel chatty
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya I saw... apparently Infinity was the only one active, if you go by his post...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hah... F*ck tha police and all that crap....
> 
> Don't give in to the Man.

Click to collapse



Never have...


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Never have...

Click to collapse



Good for you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hello all.  I don't expect to be around much today, but I'll pop in and out.

The Wife has stomach flu... can't keep fluids or prescriptions down, no meds= heart troubles.  Her doctor said give it 2 more hours then go to ER if she can't keep anything down.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

OK enough depression talk...
weigh-ins wanted....

Get the HTC Butterfly, or wait for the rumoured M7 (with Tegra 4) that's supposed to come out in Jan?

Or wait for Exynos 5 and Galaxy S IV?

Wildcard entry: Get a GS3 or even a GS2 instead...

Also, is it worth waiting for Krait Rev3?
And why do devs don't like Tegra? Is it still closed source? How badly would that affect custom ROMs?

Also, how's the HTC dev scene? Never understood all that S-On / S-Off business...

Would an HTC phone be better from a poweruser's (not a developer. I know nada about coding) point of view?
I like HTC build quality, hate Sammy's feel... +1 HTC
 and I hate both Sense and TouchWiz... 0 all
Also, non removable battery on the Butterfly -1 HTC

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.  I don't expect to be around much today, but I'll pop in and out.
> 
> The Wife has stomach flu... can't keep fluids or prescriptions down, no meds= heart troubles.  Her doctor said give it 2 more hours then go to ER if she can't keep anything down.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Tough sh*t bro... 
Hope she gets well soon....


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 8, 2012)

Good night everyone!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It helps more than you think...
> Don't be sorry....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.. we pop in & out every now and then..

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.  I don't expect to be around much today, but I'll pop in and out.
> 
> The Wife has stomach flu... can't keep fluids or prescriptions down, no meds= heart troubles.  Her doctor said give it 2 more hours then go to ER if she can't keep anything down.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Hope she improves,  she's in our thoughts.  Keep us posted ok 


You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Think I'll take a second to step into these parts...  Sup Apex?

Click to collapse



Hey quasi







eep2378 said:


> Much appreciated
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Np







SleepyKrushna said:


> Forever alone... together.
> 
> 
> That's the problem. I'm talking bout chix.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.  I don't expect to be around much today, but I'll pop in and out.
> 
> The Wife has stomach flu... can't keep fluids or prescriptions down, no meds= heart troubles.  Her doctor said give it 2 more hours then go to ER if she can't keep anything down.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Sad to hear that... hope she gets well soon... don't worry about xda... take care man...

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Hey quasi
> 
> Np

Click to collapse



Looks like a noob, who quotes big post and types 2 words ( usually thank you, but different in this case)


_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll keep you all posted.  At least I can lurk/pop in here while waiting to see what happens.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'll keep you all posted.  At least I can lurk/pop in here while waiting to see what happens.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Sure.. if it keeps your mind off tension for few minutes

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.  I don't expect to be around much today, but I'll pop in and out.
> 
> The Wife has stomach flu... can't keep fluids or prescriptions down, no meds= heart troubles.  Her doctor said give it 2 more hours then go to ER if she can't keep anything down.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



I just got over that damn stomach bug myself. It went through my whole house. Hope she gets better soon 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 8, 2012)

Sir, what is my task.

sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Sir, what is my task.
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Hi...
Why not start with an intro?
Or a link to one if you've already given it....

I'm Krushna, BTW.
Call me sleepy.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Sir, what is my task.
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You get it after 2 weeks of your pledge period

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi...
> Why not start with an intro?
> Or a link to one if you've already given it....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi sleepy head.. 

I'm potato.. 

He gave intro.. search you lazy!

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I just got over that damn stomach bug myself. It went through my whole house. Hope she gets better soon
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Yep, it hit our whole house, and I'm still getting over the fever/cold portion.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sad to hear that... hope she gets well soon... don't worry about xda... take care man...
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Live with it 
Also Jriot68..Hope your wife becomes well soon


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Trolling Prawesome is trolling..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Trolling Prawesome is trolling.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Congratulations! Want a cookie for your achievement?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Trolling Prawesome is trolling awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Trolling Prawesome is trolling.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What is troll? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Trolling Prawn is trolling.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFY..

@sleepy.. failed to fix

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## _akash (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> What is troll?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Hey veeman you left irc for sleeping and you are still here.

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Hey veeman you left irc for sleeping and you are still here.
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Actually, I left because my mom yelled at me to vacuum the house. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> What is troll?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



You are the troll 

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Actually, I left because my mom yelled at me to vacuum the house.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are the troll
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By you do you mean you or me?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> By you do you mean you or me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



You.. you are the troll

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> By you do you mean you or me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



1.Look in the mirror
2.Tell 'You are the troll'
3.Mission accomplished


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 1.Look in the mirror
> 2.Tell 'You are the troll'
> 3.Mission accomplished

Click to collapse



I looked in the mirror. I see no troll. Only a dashing young man.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> You.. you are the troll
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



You said you twice which implies me so there fore you said me are troll, which is improper grammar. And you also called yourself a troll.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

Anybody need an anti-depressant? WATCH THIS NOW!!!!! 

Jon Stewart had this on his show.
I've been laughing continuously... :laugh:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> I looked in the mirror. I see no troll. Only a dashing young man.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the guy right there


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That's the guy right there

Click to collapse



So you are telling me to lie to myself?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

@prawn & Tobias.. y r u feeding a troll... 

Ignore the troll... it will go somewhere else

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @prawn & Tobias.. y r u feeding a troll...
> 
> Ignore the troll... it will go somewhere else
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Who are you calling a troll? And anyway, even if I was a troll, trolls need food too.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Who are you calling a troll? And anyway, even if I was a troll, trolls need food too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Eat like that orangutan, troll.


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Eat like that orangutan, troll.

Click to collapse



Where is teh orangutan? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> So you are telling me to lie to myself?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Idk 







Deadly. said:


> @prawn & Tobias.. y r u feeding a troll...
> 
> Ignore the troll... it will go somewhere else
> 
> _Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



Alright then...I will ignore you from now on


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Where is teh orangutan?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Video that I posted on the last page...
You were too busy trolling to see... 

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Idk
> 
> Alright then...I will ignore you from now on

Click to collapse



That troll lives here. Don't expect it to go anywhere anytime soon...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Video that I posted on the last page...
> You were too busy trolling to see...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Lets try anyway


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lets try anyway

Click to collapse



You try.
I kinda like it.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

You bastards like each other and you know it.  Trolls. 

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> You bastards like each other and you know it.  Trolls.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Yuss.


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Video that I posted on the last page...
> You were too busy trolling to see...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Y teh orangutan is pee in mouth? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> Y teh orangutan is pee in mouth?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



It's funny. *facepalm*


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> You bastards like each other and you know it.  Trolls.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Who loves each other?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

SwiftKey Flow is insane  

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Video that I posted on the last page...
> You were too busy trolling to see...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I do






Prawesome said:


> Lets try anyway

Click to collapse




epic fail is epic..






SleepyKrushna said:


> You try.
> I kinda like it.

Click to collapse




-no homo-- me too brother..






jRi0T68 said:


> You bastards like each other and you know it.  Trolls.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



We like you too... so don't feel bad

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> SwiftKey Flow is insane
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So take it to a mental institution.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> So take it to a mental institution.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I will  

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Lol. One simple sentence keeps you guys going for pages and you completely forget how it all started. I'll thing of something else next time. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol. One simple sentence keeps you guys going for pages and you completely forget how it all started. I'll thing of something else next time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



New topic now...
Like, or Superlike???


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> New topic now...
> Like, or Superlike???

Click to collapse



Don't you start. You know what picture I have ready for you guys. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Don't you start. You know what picture I have ready for you guys.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which one?
Poooosssttt eeeeeetttt nnnoooowwwww!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

@veeman you are so troll you've become a ogre..

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## K.A. (Dec 8, 2012)

Tinky to undercover? DAFUQ?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Don't you start. You know what picture I have ready for you guys.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooooo
...

Anything but that

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...
> 
> Anything but that
> ...

Click to collapse



Mwuhahahahahaha 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Tinky to undercover? DAFUQ?

Click to collapse



That's right, he's an undercover fairy 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's right, he's an undercover fairy
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Muhahahahahahahahaha

_Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Mwuhahahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I ain't afraid of no troll!

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> That's right, he's an undercover fairy
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Who doesn't like to bathe. Stinky.


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> @veeman you are so troll you've become a ogre..
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



WAT.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

veeman said:


> WAT.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Y u no say hi _ there_



____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## veeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u no say hi _ there_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 8, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's right, he's an undercover fairy
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Tshhhhhh, don't blow my cover. 







SleepyKrushna said:


> I ain't afraid of no troll!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be afraid. Be very afraid. And who's that above? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

undercover said:


> Tshhhhhh, don't blow my cover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We ain't afraid of no wannabe tinky

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys what's up?


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 8, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Hey guys what's up?

Click to collapse



India's population density...

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 8, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Hey guys what's up?

Click to collapse



Hola bro



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> India's population density...
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



View attachment 1547507

______________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Hey guys what's up?

Click to collapse



Hey bro 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 8, 2012)

My new partly serious/ partly trolling thread on the Defy forum.....
People clutter up the dev section, so I made this.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35195743#post35195743


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Wife is in ER now, waiting for a bed.  Poor girl is delirious.  At least she'll be getting medical attention.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wife is in ER now, waiting for a bed.  Poor girl is delirious.  At least she'll be getting medical attention.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Damn! Sorry to hear wishing you the best!

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wife is in ER now, waiting for a bed.  Poor girl is delirious.  At least she'll be getting medical attention.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Oh no! I'm sorry to hear. I hope things get better, like... now! I will be keeping her (and you) in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us updated, please...


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 8, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> India's population density...
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



LOL

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wife is in ER now, waiting for a bed.  Poor girl is delirious.  At least she'll be getting medical attention.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



How about you, how are you holding up? 

You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wife is in ER now, waiting for a bed.  Poor girl is delirious.  At least she'll be getting medical attention.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



I hope and wish she'll be ok


'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm tired, but okay.  Not worried, because we've been through it all. Just wish they'd hurry up with an open bed for her.

The support and wishes from all of you is awesome. Thank you.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## Deadly (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm tired, but okay.  Not worried, because we've been through it all. Just wish they'd hurry up with an open bed for her.
> 
> The support and wishes from all of you is awesome. Thank you.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Hope she gets well soon brother...
Let us hope she will recover soon & all will be well again..

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 8, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm tired, but okay.  Not worried, because we've been through it all. Just wish they'd hurry up with an open bed for her.
> 
> The support and wishes from all of you is awesome. Thank you.

Click to collapse



I may not say much on here - it's not my style - but my thoughts are with you and your family.  Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

They took her back but won't let me with her yet. Ugh.

She'll get better from this one in the next couple of days. Sadly, with her having dysautonomia, we're pretty accustomed to all of this.

Just a hurdle today, nothing more.  There will be many more to come. 

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all.

Jr, keep strong

Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Jr, keep strong
> 
> Sent from my Balls of Steel

Click to collapse



Pictures of your balls of steel or your a liar 

Thread Closed


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 8, 2012)

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Pictures of your balls of steel or your a liar
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse









Sent from my Balls of Steel


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Pictures of your balls of steel or your a liar
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



I would be worried about that


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Muffs, it's Saturday night.... Where's tha party at (yes, I know that is a preposition.... )??


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Muffs, it's Saturday night.... Where's tha party at (yes, I know that is a proposition.... )??

Click to collapse



Ftfy


You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ftfy
> 
> 
> You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*

Click to collapse



Thanks, I can always count on u.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Thanks, I can always count on u.

Click to collapse





You do not really understand something unless you can explain it to your grandmother. - Albert Einstein.*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

sup y'all?

i'm waiting for manny paquiao's bout against manuel marquez now,
it's gonna be one kick-ass boxing fight


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> sup y'all?
> 
> i'm waiting for manny paquiao's bout against manuel marquez now,
> it's gonna be one kick-ass boxing fight

Click to collapse



S'happening, DN? Boxing, eh? Is that on Fox 4 by chance? I'm watching the Simpsons... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> S'happening, DN? Boxing, eh? Is that on Fox 4 by chance? I'm watching the Simpsons...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



we have different channels i presume,
i'm watching it in live public TV (stupid ad-filled booze and hookers)
we have fox philippines but now it's just showing CIA:NY,

the new simpsons episodes are just wrong these days and makes me just wanna puke on matt groening's pants


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 9, 2012)

After several bags of fluids and shots to stop the vomiting, my wife just needs a ct scan and then they'll start the arduous discharge process.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

Helloooo everyone  

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Helloooo everyone
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Hiidy hooo


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 9, 2012)

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

Ohai guys


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Hiidy hooo

Click to collapse



Cheeri-o! 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

---------- Post added at 05:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai guys

Click to collapse



Hi

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Dafuq? 

Hahaha 
When I clicked on the link I first thought I was going to be rickrolled or be redirected to some other random site 

Thread Closed


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> After several bags of fluids and shots to stop the vomiting, my wife just needs a ct scan and then they'll start the arduous discharge process.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Hope she recovers very very soon mate. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

Good afternooon


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Good afternooon

Click to collapse



Afternoon? 
My clock reports 05:40.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 9, 2012)

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes all. The Wife is home, I'm picking up $100 in prescriptions.  The ER doc wrote her for norcos, though she wasn't complaining of severe pain, and 3 other Rx's.

Now time to go home and try to get rest for both of us.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## DeadAndDefiled (Dec 9, 2012)

So...I'm new to this forum.

And this thread looks pretty sweet.

Can I join?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 9, 2012)

Read the op, meet requirements, enjoy festivities.

There's always room for fresh muffins.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

When will those app tester guys understand my app is NOT malware?!?!?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



I would not want any true friends 

Just *normal* friends 

Thread Closed


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 9, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes all. The Wife is home, I'm picking up $100 in prescriptions.  The ER doc wrote her for norcos, though she wasn't complaining of severe pain, and 3 other Rx's.
> 
> Now time to go home and try to get rest for both of us.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Well wishes and prayers headed your way
May she get well soon



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 9, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> After several bags of fluids and shots to stop the vomiting, my wife just needs a ct scan and then they'll start the arduous discharge process.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse






As a nurse, I know how painstaking the DC process can be. 




jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes all. The Wife is home, I'm picking up $100 in prescriptions.  The ER doc wrote her for norcos, though she wasn't complaining of severe pain, and 3 other Rx's.
> 
> Now time to go home and try to get rest for both of us.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: Uncovering the truth about ponies

Click to collapse



Glad to hear your finally home!

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 9, 2012)

Hiya eep



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hiya eep
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Hi Quantum, Published app in Play yet?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just downloaded the whole season 10 of family guy

_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

*crickets*

_By staring at this post you have agreed to waive your right to privacy,_
complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Morning muffins 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

jUST RAN AN avg SCAN ON MY PHONE TO PROVE THERE'S NO MALWARE IN MY APP.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> jUST RAN AN avg SCAN ON MY PHONE TO PROVE THERE'S NO MALWARE IN MY APP.

Click to collapse



What is this app? 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What is this app?
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



Click on the link on my sig then download the APK in the post. (external forum)


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Click on the link on my sig then download the APK in the post. (external forum)

Click to collapse



But that would mean me opening up in a browser,  and i really can't be bothered.  Plus i don't download stuff if i don't at least have an idea what is supposed to do 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> But that would mean me opening up in a browser,  and i really can't be bothered.  Plus i don't download stuff if i don't at least have an idea what is supposed to do
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



Attachment. Its an app for GigaTechBlog


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> But that would mean me opening up in a browser,  and i really can't be bothered.  Plus i don't download stuff if i don't at least have an idea what is supposed to do
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



i dunno to make banks look like PWD friendly?


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Attachment. Its an app for GigaTechBlog

Click to collapse



Oh, ok.  Don't you have an rss feed i can just add to my need widget 







Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1549095
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse





Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

Dead thread is dead


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Dead thread is dead

Click to collapse









--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



Lets talk nonsense


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope those n00bs at the app testers thread understand that my app is 100% safe.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lets talk nonsense

Click to collapse



The use of complicated wording as an overall literary technique needs to encompass graphic and individual comprehension to allow the reader to become acquainted with the unique terminological aspects employed by the author whilst not detracting from the application of the specific innuendos influencing the particular methods involved which reflect the tone of the major works in question, thereby altering the quality of the outcome

how about that?


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> The use of complicated wording as an overall literary technique needs to encompass graphic and individual comprehension to allow the reader to become acquainted with the unique terminological aspects employed by the author whilst not detracting from the application of the specific innuendos influencing the particular methods involved which reflect the tone of the major works in question, thereby altering the quality of the outcome
> 
> how about that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like something pulled from my Science book.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I hope those n00bs at the app testers thread understand that my app is 100% safe.

Click to collapse



tell them "this app magically emits bacon whilst you are asleep"
then they'll know it's safe


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Sounds like something pulled from my Science book.

Click to collapse



it is from the magical land called bing!

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Dead thread is dead

Click to collapse



I only had 3 pages to catch up with this morning... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I only had 3 pages to catch up with this morning...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



slow thread is it






--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> slow thread is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a cute bird  Ohai guys

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

Maybe because most members have a sick wife


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's a cute bird  Ohai guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



holla,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Maybe because most members have a sick wife

Click to collapse



that's why i dun have a wife,
well im still young and active though

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Sounds like something pulled from my Science book.

Click to collapse



You are just 12 right?
Look at my science book then 







Apex_Strider said:


> I only had 3 pages to catch up with this morning...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Usually I would have to read through nearly 20 pages after getting back from school, today, it was just 9 pages


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Usually I would have to read through nearly 20 pages after getting back from school, today, it was just 9 pages

Click to collapse



I was not active on xda for one day... and this is the state of our thread eh?



____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are just 12 right?
> Look at my science book then
> 
> Usually I would have to read through nearly 20 pages after getting back from school, today, it was just 9 pages

Click to collapse



Slow thread is slow



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone play Mini Motor Racing? I'm addicted to that silly game. The cars are super cute (uhm, yeah... I'm a dude and I just said "cute" without referring to a female or an animal) and it's what I do to pass time while I'm in the can. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I was not active on xda for one day... and this is the state of our thread eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which state are you from?

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone play Mini Motor Racing? I'm addicted to that silly game. The cars are super cute (uhm, yeah... I'm a dude and I just said "cute" without referring to a female or an animal) and it's what I do to pass time while I'm in the can.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hm...nope


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone play Mini Motor Racing? I'm addicted to that silly game. The cars are super cute (uhm, yeah... I'm a dude and I just said "cute" without referring to a female or an animal) and it's what I do to pass time while I'm in the can.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I think you should try hill climb racing game then

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Which state are you from?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought I should try to find some people from my state 

Google my sig texts you will find out

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hiya eep
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



He!!o 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I was not active on xda for one day... and this is the state of our thread eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Gli only had 3 pages 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone play Mini Motor Racing? I'm addicted to that silly game. The cars are super cute (uhm, yeah... I'm a dude and I just said "cute" without referring to a female or an animal) and it's what I do to pass time while I'm in the can.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I can tell you're bored as hell


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hiya eep
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Hey bro

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi eep, hi Apex.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Let us has a sads

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

Does anyone have a working download link for APKtool?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

The biggest game i could play on my device is FF3 with 120mb sized data

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> The biggest game i could play on my device is FF3 with 120mb sized data
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



Beat this! My phone will start lagging in a 20mb game


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Does anyone have a working download link for APKtool?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755243

Check this post in minutes.. will add 2 more links 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1619473

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1310151 

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Beat this! My phone will start lagging in a 20mb game

Click to collapse



Lol Tegra3  ftw


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I think you should try hill climb racing game then
> 
> ____________________________________
> _ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



No.jpg
I am lazy 







RohinZaraki said:


> Lol Tegra3  ftw

Click to collapse



Are you kidding me? Tegra 3 is the worst quad core processor out there imho


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No.jpg
> I am lazy

Click to collapse



View attachment 1549199

Karnataka

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Are you kidding me? Tegra 3 is the worst quad core processor out there imho

Click to collapse



Look at it from my point of view. I came from a half dead, coughing-up-blood, crappy, sh*tty Qualcomm MSM7227 and now I'm on a Tegra3...that is a MASSIVE leap ...and really, it's not bad at all ...not sure why people say that tho. From day to day usage this thing kicks ass


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Look at it from my point of view. I came from a half dead, coughing-up-blood, crappy, sh*tty Qualcomm MSM7227 and now I'm on a Tegra3...that is a MASSIVE leap ...and really, it's not bad at all ...not sure why people say that tho. From day to day usage this thing kicks ass

Click to collapse



Download "Bang Bang Racing". It's good... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Download "Bang Bang Racing". It's good...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Aite sir :thumbup: will do


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

How's everyone doing this fine Sunday morning/afternoon/evening? Y'all ready for your ToTs? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 9, 2012)

IRC anyone?

Thread Closed


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> How's everyone doing this fine Sunday morning/afternoon/evening? Y'all ready for your ToTs?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Send me a pm... my exams starts 
from 12th.. so if possible I will do it soon... or very late..






Tezlastorme said:


> IRC anyone?
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



I'm there..

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> IRC anyone?
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Im there,
Just me and deadly

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry I wasn't able to get them out yesterday, had a ton of things to do to get ready to leave for the week... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to get them out yesterday, had a ton of things to do to get ready to leave for the week...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



No worries. Just get them out today  

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sorry I wasn't able to get them out yesterday, had a ton of things to do to get ready to leave for the week...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sure sure.. no problem bro...

Irc update... me, Alan , tezla, Fawkes online

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

What's up guys? Have you prepared Christmas gifts for your family and friends?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys? Have you prepared Christmas gifts for your family and friends?

Click to collapse



Hi there Louie...  we don't celebrate it here..

I wish I could get a new Android though

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys? Have you prepared Christmas gifts for your family and friends?

Click to collapse



The sky. Nope. What about you? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys? Have you prepared Christmas gifts for your family and friends?

Click to collapse



not much,
i can't even get myself a gift for christmas,....

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there Louie...  we don't celebrate it here..
> 
> I wish I could get a new Android though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL Ask it from your parents. 



odetoandroid said:


> The sky. Nope. What about you?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Yes, but not finished yet. Still looking for a cheap smartphone, for my dad.

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> not much,
> i can't even get myself a gift for christmas,....
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys? Have you prepared Christmas gifts for your family and friends?

Click to collapse



Yes  bought socks for my friends and family  hope they like it  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yes  bought socks for my friends and family  hope they like it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Socks?! I bought it for my sister too. LOL


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> LOL Ask it from your parents.

Click to collapse



Lol.. can't.. I want nexus 4.. currently none of my relatives are coming from US.. so no luck

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> LOL Ask it from your parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



get your dad a galaxy y,
pretty cool device for just basic stuff but not for gaming,

i can't get myself something nice because i spent all my funds buying a new lappy to replace my old trusty (but still working) HP nx7010 2006 model,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Lol.. can't.. I want nexus 4.. currently none of my relatives are coming from US.. so no luck
> 
> ____________________________________
> _ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್
> Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



buy it online 

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 9, 2012)

Who be hating on a Tegra 3 



* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Who be hating on a Tegra 3
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



I'll hate it for you 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> buy it online
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



Shipping too costly

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

Anyone watching epl... manu vs man?

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I'll hate it for you
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse







* ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Shipping too costly
> 
> ____________________________________
> _ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



if you'd get the cheapest shipping international on amazon or ebay for $20 and it will arrive between 3-4 weeks,
sounds like a good deal to me

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Socks?! I bought it for my sister too. LOL

Click to collapse





Malaysians and socks lol




QuantumFoam said:


> Who be hating on a Tegra 3
> 
> 
> 
> * ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 9, 2012)

Watching Terra Nova


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> if you'd get the cheapest shipping international on amazon or ebay for $20 and it will arrive between 3-4 weeks,
> sounds like a good deal to me
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Not for me.. as they don't sell it at Google's price..

I want to buy it for 299$
Nothing more..

Will get it from play store and then one of my relative can bring it

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not for me.. as they don't sell it at Google's price..
> 
> I want to buy it for 299$
> Nothing more..
> ...

Click to collapse



you really can't expect prices outside US same inside US,
especially with new devices,
get the kindle then if you want,
it's cheap and you can get it at US price too


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

Asked for a Galaxy S III, MacBook Air as my Christmas gifts, ended up getting scold. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you really can't expect prices outside US same inside US,
> especially with new devices,
> get the kindle then if you want,
> it's cheap and you can get it at US price too
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that bro... that's why I'll wait till I can get it from there
I always get things from there when relatives come..

I got a canon power shot x 210is from there for 12k worth of Indian currency... it costs 21k here

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> LOL Ask it from your parents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have heard OK things about the low-end Xperia phones. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Watching Terra Nova

Click to collapse



Why? You'll never know what happens.  They axed series 2

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Asked for a Galaxy S III, MacBook Air as my Christmas gifts, ended up getting scold.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



...all of that in one go ? No surprise then 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Why? You'll never know what happens.  They axed series 2
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



I caught your Santa image in the NSFW Thread. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...all of that in one go ? No surprise then
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Totally agreed

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I caught your Santa image in the NSFW Thread.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



That makes 2 of us

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I caught your Santa image in the NSFW Thread.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



It's the middle of December and no Mrs Santa's yet,  I'm gutted.  

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...all of that in one go ? No surprise then
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL Galaxy S III from my mum and MacBook Air from my dad. 
Damn. Shouldn't ask when they both were together. :banghead:

Do you guys recommend the Sony Xperia Sola?  

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> LOL Galaxy S III from my mum and MacBook Air from my dad.
> Damn. Shouldn't ask when they both were together. :banghead:
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> ...

Click to collapse



Still no surprise 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol.. can't.. I want nexus 4.. currently none of my relatives are coming from US.. so no luck
> 
> ____________________________________
> _ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್
> Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse




I'll sell you mine
muffin approved this message.....

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Shipping too costly
> 
> ____________________________________
> _ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it on DVR don't tell me the score bro


muffin approved this message.....


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Asked for a Galaxy S III, MacBook Air as my Christmas gifts, ended up getting scold.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Exact same situation bro 

I asked my parents for a One X but got a scold 

Eventually we compromises with a nexus one(still much better thant old phone)

Thread Closed(jk)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> I'll sell you mine
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Y not?
For how much?

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Still no surprise
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL I desperately want a good smartphone. I've been using this stupid Ace for almost 2 years!!! 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Exact same situation bro
> 
> I asked my parents for a One X but got a scold
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One X  !


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Asked for a Galaxy S III, MacBook Air as my Christmas gifts, ended up getting scold.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



tell them their investment will be tripled once you finish college,
and it will accumulate a 3.8% 10/20 n/20 compound interest plus retirement benefits

they cant resist that proposal

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> LOL I desperately want a good smartphone. I've been using this stupid Ace for almost 2 years!!!
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Galaxy S3 Mini   :laugh: 

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> tell them their investment will be tripled once you finish college,
> and it will accumulate a 3.8% 10/20 n/20 compound interest plus retirement benefits
> 
> they cant resist that proposal
> ...

Click to collapse



Or tell them what I did..."Look, this holidays, my friends are probably gonna go loosing their virginity and doing drugs...all I'm gonna do is develop for Android ..."...you should have seen the look of relief in their faces


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Galaxy S3 Mini   :laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what if they said,
son you are a loser for not getting laid and high,
you will suck at life....

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Or tell them what I did..."Look, this holidays, my friends are probably gonna go loosing their virginity and doing drugs...all I'm gonna do is develop for Android ..."...you should have seen the look of relief in their faces

Click to collapse



Lol!! if only I could give this excuse... **India**  ppfffttt... not possible...

Well one hell of a suggestion though:thumbup::thumbup:

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> I got it on DVR don't tell me the score bro
> 
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



I won't..:angel: 




         manu 2 manc 0 half time
    



____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

S III Mini?! I want a flagship device.  

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

LOL I've already paid the money to go to a trip with my friends! We've bought some beers! 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> S III Mini?! I want a flagship device.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



just get the galaxy nexus,
prolly really cheap now,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> just get the galaxy nexus,
> prolly really cheap now,
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it is cheap, just around RM1000. But I would like to have a Galaxy S III. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Yes, it is cheap, just around RM1000. But I would like to have a Galaxy S III.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



get the One X then,
it's a lil expensive than the gnex but is cheaper than s3

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> get the One X then,
> it's a lil expensive than the gnex but is cheaper than s3
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Only a hundred ringgit. :banghead:

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Only a hundred ringgit. :banghead:
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



because here the S3 is like $740 here,
and the one x is like $571,
so it's a huge price difference,

i could get the S3 for $550 and one x for $480 online with shipping from a online shop

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

I want this for Christmas:







 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I want this for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:
I saw it in that *thread*

____________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> because here the S3 is like $740 here,
> and the one x is like $571,
> so it's a huge price difference,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm. S III is RM1799 and One X is RM1699
here. 




Apex_Strider said:


> I want this for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My last year Christmas gift. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I want this for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats one ho ho ho,

but i want not just one,









--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> My last year Christmas gift.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



I'd still take that sloppy seconds. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 9, 2012)

I want this for christmas:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I want this for christmas:

Click to collapse








--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

@Lewis : If you do consider the One X, I'll just say you wont regret it  I've used and owned both the S3 and One X so I should know


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1549499
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



yummy,
so many delicious squishy, juicy, all jiggly and wiggly muffins 

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yummy,
> so many delicious squishy, juicy, all jiggly and wiggly muffins
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



PickleNotice! Do you use Gtalk? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> PickleNotice! Do you use Gtalk?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



nope,
i don't use any IM,
but i do have a gmail account,
i'll send it via PM

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## veeman (Dec 9, 2012)

Are you guys starting with the girls again? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> Are you guys starting with the girls again?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Nope. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

holy balony,
i have just received my first ever donation on xda :good:
whoever this travis guy is,
he has made me real happy 

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> holy balony,
> i have just received my first ever donation on xda :good:
> whoever this travis guy is,
> he has made me real happy
> ...

Click to collapse



That is just way cool!


----------



## veeman (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> holy balony,
> i have just received my first ever donation on xda :good:
> whoever this travis guy is,
> he has made me real happy
> ...

Click to collapse



Find him and thank him.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Nope.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Lol, OK. Otherwise, I'll have to unleash my undercover moderator powers on this thread. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> holy balony,
> i have just received my first ever donation on xda :good:
> whoever this travis guy is,
> he has made me real happy
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask him if he likes muffins too. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> holy balony,
> i have just received my first ever donation on xda :good:
> whoever this travis guy is,
> he has made me real happy
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool bet that's a nice feeling of appreciation.  Good on you.  



















I suppose someone has to appreciate you at sometime 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Alan, check your Gmail. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Alan, check your Gmail.


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> PickleNotice, check your Gmail.

Click to collapse



FTFY

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> holy balony,
> i have just received my first ever donation on xda :good:
> whoever this travis guy is,
> he has made me real happy
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhhh I remember my first donation


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Everyone! Check your Gmail! 


Hallow! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> holy balony,
> i have just received my first ever donation on xda :good:
> whoever this travis guy is,
> he has made me real happy
> ...

Click to collapse



Check it nnnaaaoooo pickle!!


----------



## veeman (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> Everyone! Check your Gmail!
> 
> 
> Hallow!
> ...

Click to collapse



Where'd you get my gmail id?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> Everyone! Check your Gmail!
> 
> 
> Hallow!
> ...

Click to collapse



Why stinky?


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Good one Tink Tink.... Trololol


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

veeman said:


> Where'd you get my gmail id?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



It's not that difficult really 

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> Everyone! Check your Gmail!
> 
> 
> Hallow!
> ...

Click to collapse



why? is there a cheeze party i should know about?

@apex
yup did check it sir,
you icecreamsandwich?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

I got my mail too...

@Alan/pickle.. nice nick
Cool bro... I got one till now.. which is an sdcard running on my mobile  

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

lol werked....
thanks for teh donation,
i shall use the million dollars for charitable purposes i promise :good:

really i appreciate it,
thanks
--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> lol werked....
> thanks for teh donation,
> i shall use the million dollars for charitable purposes i promise :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem, glad I could help.  I was feeling extra generous.... Never made such a large donation before.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 9, 2012)

What in the name of e-mails...?!!?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> No problem, glad I could help.  I was feeling extra generous.... Never made such a large donation before.

Click to collapse



i was really not sure what to do with all the substancial amount of cash,
so i donated them to the First world problems foundation and left myself with a penny,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> why? is there a cheeze party i should know about?
> 
> @apex
> yup did check it sir,
> ...

Click to collapse



No..He Keylimepie







Deadly. said:


> I got my mail too...
> 
> @Alan/pickle.. nice nick
> Cool bro... I got one till now.. which is an sdcard running on my mobile
> ...

Click to collapse





What mail? 





werked said:


> No problem, glad I could help.  I was feeling extra generous.... Never made such a large donation before.

Click to collapse



You went around donating to everyone?  
Christmas gift?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> why? is there a cheeze party i should know about?
> 
> @apex
> yup did check it sir,
> ...

Click to collapse



ICS is Quantumfoam


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No..He Keylimepie
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




you seemed to missed out on a lot of stuff my friend,
it's just too late now,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i was really not sure what to do with all the substancial amount of cash,
> so i donated them to the First world problems foundation and left myself with a penny,
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> No..He Keylimepie
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, only DN.... It was such a large sum of money that I figured more could be done with it if I dropped it all in one place.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 9, 2012)

Dafuq is going on here?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

King ACE said:


> What in the name of e-mails...?!!?

Click to collapse



Y don't u check yourself?

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Dafuq is going on here?

Click to collapse









--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## K.A. (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y don't u check yourself?
> 
> _________________________________________
> _ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್
> Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

Click to collapse



What email you folk be talk about?


----------



## veeman (Dec 9, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It's not that difficult really
> 
> Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Click to collapse



Orly nao?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Nope, only DN.... It was such a large sum of money that I figured more could be done with it if I dropped it all in one place.

Click to collapse



 wow...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> wow...

Click to collapse



yes prawn,
im gonna buy all the cheezeburger in this world,
and i shall be king!!!
KING I SAY!

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Good one Tink Tink.... Trololol

Click to collapse



Thanks. It's easy with "simple" people 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yes prawn,
> im gonna buy all the cheezeburger in this world,
> and i shall be king!!!
> KING I SAY!
> ...

Click to collapse



Send me some 
L


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

3...

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

2...

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

1...

Tasks of Trust are now here! 

Directions:

Create a video (at least 30 seconds) and uploaded to our shared YouTube channel, then post the embedded YouTube video ID here -- must be embedded here in this thread, no links! 

You may use whatever means necessary to create your video, be it with your mobile device, Web Cam, video camera, etc. 

Once you've created your video, and are ready to upload it, PM me so I can give you the shared YouTube channel login information. 

Options:

1) Sing Option #1: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself singing along to "Shama Lama Ding Dong". Google it, if you don't know the song. While singing, you must have a mouthful of peanut butter. 

2) Car Alarm Dance-Off: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself dancing to a car alarm you've set off. 

3) Sing Option #2: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself eating as many muffins as you can while singing "Louie Louie". Again, Google the song if needed. 

4) Human Dartboard: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself after painting rings on your stomach, then have a friend use eggs to hit the bullseye. 

5) King of the Mountain: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself forcibly walking up the wrong direction on an escalator, while wearing a bath robe and handing out muffins along your way up. 

6) Indoor River Rafting: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself "whitewater rafting" down a set of stairs or an escalator, using whatever you deem suitable for your raft, and while chanting aloud, "A E I O U and sometimes Y". 

7) Ice Cream Unicorn: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself buying an ice cream cone, then as you bare paying for it, ask the cashier if they believe in unicorns, then smash the ice cream cone on your forehead. 

8) I'm So Busy!: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself calling an unsuspecting friend or relative (speakerphone, so we can hear both parties) just to tell them you are too busy to talk. Lead the conversation on for as long as you can. 

9) The Big Apple, erm... Onion: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself eating an entire raw onion, while humming/singing Rick Astley's "Never Gonna Give You Up". 

10) Coming Soon! 

More ideas to come, and Members if you have ideas, PM me! 

Have fun. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

(For Veemans neurosis) 

Tasks of Trust are now here! 

Directions:

Create a video (at least 30 seconds) and uploaded to our shared YouTube channel, then post the embedded YouTube video ID here -- must be embedded here in this thread, no links! 

You may use whatever means necessary to create your video, be it with your mobile device, Web Cam, video camera, etc. 

Once you've created your video, and are ready to upload it, PM me so I can give you the shared YouTube channel login information. 

Options:

1) Sing Option #1: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself singing along to "Shama Lama Ding Dong". Google it, if you don't know the song. While singing, you must have a mouthful of peanut butter. 

2) Car Alarm Dance-Off: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself dancing to a car alarm you've set off. 

3) Sing Option #2: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself eating as many muffins as you can while singing "Louie Louie". Again, Google the song if needed. 

4) Human Dartboard: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself after painting rings on your stomach, then have a friend use eggs to hit the bullseye. 

5) King of the Mountain: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself forcibly walking up the wrong direction on an escalator, while wearing a bath robe and handing out muffins along your way up. 

6) Indoor River Rafting: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself "whitewater rafting" down a set of stairs or an escalator, using whatever you deem suitable for your raft, and while chanting aloud, "A E I O U and sometimes Y". 

7) Ice Cream Unicorn: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself buying an ice cream cone, then as you bare paying for it, ask the cashier if they believe in unicorns, then smash the ice cream cone on your forehead. 

8) I'm So Busy!: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself calling an unsuspecting friend or relative (speakerphone, so we can hear both parties) just to tell them you are too busy to talk. Lead the conversation on for as long as you can. 

9) The Big Apple, erm... Onion: Make a 30 second (or more) video of yourself eating an entire raw onion, while humming/singing Rick Astley's "Never Gonna Give You Up". 

10) Coming Soon! 

More ideas to come, and Members if you have ideas, PM me! 

Have fun. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 1...
> 
> Tasks of Trust are now here!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yessssssssssssss can't wait :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

add it to the OP great leader

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## K.A. (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 1...
> 
> Tasks of Trust are now here!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO begin with a bang, Mr. Brutus?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y U NO begin with a bang, Mr. Brutus?

Click to collapse









--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 1...
> 
> Tasks of Trust are now here!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 5 doesn't look so bad  I ALWAYS do that in malls


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> No. 5 doesn't look so bad  I ALWAYS do that in malls

Click to collapse



Ssshhh.. I'm planning on that..

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> No. 5 doesn't look so bad  I ALWAYS do that in malls

Click to collapse



i also want to see you guys getting arested,
you'll prolly get off the hook with donuts though

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

Option #5 is the only post that is doable  others embarrass you ...like hell


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 9, 2012)

What do I get if I do a video of all 5?! 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

View attachment 1549695

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What do I get if I do a video of all 5?!
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Cookies


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex, they seem to think 5 is too easy. Maybe make them sing loudly while walking the escalator., then yell and punch the air like rocky when they get to the top. :thumbup:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What do I get if I do a video of all 5?!
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse








--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What do I get if I do a video of all 5?!
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



View attachment 1549699

You get the Bssth muffin tot awarzzz:thumbup::thumbup:

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Apex, they seem to think 5 is too easy. Maybe make them sing loudly while walking the escalator., then yell and punch the air like rocky when they get to the top. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Werked

I helped you.. y u no me help 

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Edited ToT #5. 

For anyone who completes all 5, you will be awarded with something I haven't thought of yet... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Werked
> 
> I helped you.. y u no me help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cuz I can't wait to see these vids!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

make them sing a christmas carol with a apple on thier mouth whilst running in place

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Edited ToT #5.
> 
> For anyone who completes all 5, you will be awarded with something I haven't thought of yet...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



bestow upon them the internet!

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

werked said:


> Cuz I can't wait to see these vids!!

Click to collapse




deathnotice01 said:


> make them sing a christmas carol with a apple on thier mouth whilst running in place
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



 @Apex... one HUMBLE REQUEST

Make these 2 above people do that TOT too:sly:


 /jk ofcourse

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 1...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololol Bwahahahaha :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Yo boss.. can you change those food items etc on tasks?

In my place I can't get them...

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol. Anticipating it a lot. Subscribed ages ago, let's see the results 
Have fun guys. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yo boss.. can you change those food items etc on tasks?
> 
> In my place I can't get them...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably so. Y U No HAVE EGGS N UR COUNTRY? 

Also, as a sign of trust, I will be completing one of the 5 tasks, and uploading it here. 

See? I'm not so bad after all... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Probably so. Y U No HAVE EGGS N UR COUNTRY?
> 
> Also, as a sign of trust, I will be completing one of the 5 tasks, and uploading it here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Y u think I said eggs

Muffins.. I can't find them in this remote place

And that other things..

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 1...
> 
> Tasks of Trust are now here!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do I have to do it? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Do I have to do it?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Of course you have to....
Everyone who is not a governing body member must do one task.. if not more

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Y u think I said eggs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Substitutions will be permitted, so long as they are hilarious. 

Also, I added a 6th task option. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Lewis : If you do consider the One X, I'll just say you wont regret it  I've used and owned both the S3 and One X so I should know

Click to collapse



But I don't like the design of One X. 
You've both S III and One X?! Rich boy.
In terms of the performance, which is better?
I seldom play games. :laugh:


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Do I have to do it?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Yes, especially you.... you will be required to do 2 of them. #5 and #3. Thanks for playing. :thumbup:
Edit: #5 and #6 Trololol


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Of course you have to....
> Everyone who is not a governing body member must do one task.. if not more
> 
> _________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



But I already did my ToT. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




werked said:


> Yes, especially you.... you will be required to do 2 of them. #5 and #3. Thanks for playing. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I already did my ToT. 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> But I already did my ToT.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was a prank.. not official tot.. it doesn't count

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Of course you have to....
> Everyone who is not a governing body member must do one task.. if not more
> 
> _________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't be scared, Odie! I said I'd do one as well. Hell, I may even be the first to complete all 5 (which, I add, is optional for anyone else)... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## K.A. (Dec 9, 2012)

Now none are possible..  NONE.
No muffins, no car alarms and here i can't do such **** in malls or else i get a bad image of me in me society..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Now none are possible..  NONE.
> No muffins, no car alarms and here i can't do such **** in malls or else i get a bad image of me in me society..

Click to collapse



That's why I was about to ask some indoor tasks...

Apex.. possible? Some indoor stuff... like in a room.. as I live in hostel...

I mean things which will be stupid.. we will post video anyway.. so u guys will have fun... and we can save our face in society.. 

I mean our countries are not so liberal.. well I hope you got the idea

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's why I was about to ask some indoor tasks...
> 
> Apex.. possible? Some indoor stuff... like in a room.. as I live in hostel...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about eating 10 muffins in a minute? Big muffins. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> How about eating 10 muffins in a minute? Big muffins.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure sure.. if you mean just muffin.. I can do it...

 if you mean that.. then provide 10 of those

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Don't be scared, Odie! I said I'd do one as well. Hell, I may even be the first to complete all 5 (which, I add, is optional for anyone else)...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I already did my ToT :/

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sure sure.. if you mean just muffin.. I can do it...
> 
> if you mean that.. then provide 10 of those
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those muffins you'll have to source yourself my friend. The muffins I'm talking about can be bought in any shop. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> How about eating 10 muffins in a minute? Big muffins.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Send 'em ****in muffins over. NAO.


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Send 'em ****in muffins over. NAO.

Click to collapse



No! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> Those muffins you'll have to source yourself my friend. The muffins I'm talking about can be bought in any shop.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aah.. shop muffins... nice name.

Undercover how he talks who knows!"
Sorry for the mixup

That if added to TOT.. I will do it

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Aah.. shop muffins... nice name.
> 
> Undercover how he talks who knows!"
> Sorry for the mixup
> ...

Click to collapse



You just killed English language I think. Y u no make sense? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> You just killed English language I think. Y u no make sense?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



RIP English


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> You just killed English language I think. Y u no make sense?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y SHOULD HE MAKE SENSE?
WE HAV HTC FOR THE JOB.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Y SHOULD HE MAKE SENSE?
> WE HAV HTC FOR THE JOB.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

+infinity

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




undercover said:


> You just killed English language I think. Y u no make sense?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Use punctuations wherever necessary...

I'm super ultra Mega lazy to be bothered with those

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©_


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex, 10 muffins in a minute without any drink is quite a good one! Think about it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Lewis thanks for my new sig

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd strongly suggest singing a christmas carol with apples on thier mouth whilst running in place,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'd strongly suggest singing a christmas carol with apples on thier mouth whilst running in place,
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



No no. Christmas Carol with Indian accent will do the job. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lewis thanks for my new sig
> 
> _________________________________________
> _ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Check my app sig in your quote

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> No no. Christmas Carol with Indian accent will do the job. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Will that seem racist?


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Check my app sig in your quote
> 
> _________________________________________
> _ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



LOL You've never heard of it?! 

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Will that seem racist?
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> LOL You've never heard of it?! :eek

Click to collapse



You made me remember it

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 9, 2012)

I would rather sing Justin Bieber

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Will that seem racist?
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Damn. You People are no fun. I meant Indian people with their natural accent, not to mimic it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2012)

How bout singing a bieber song whilst having an apple in the mouth and doing aerobics

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 9, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> I would rather sing Justin Bieber
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



I would never admit that in public


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I would never admit that in public

Click to collapse



It's not public, only on a website with 5 million members and countless other people 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 9, 2012)

What have I missed in my 72 hour break of Internet?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What have I missed in my 72 hour break of Internet?

Click to collapse



TOT...

Read title if not op

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> TOT...
> 
> Read title if not op
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got my task of trust back on Thursday.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I got my task of trust back on Thursday.

Click to collapse



And which is what? Stay out of net for 72 hours?

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 9, 2012)

Just to let you guys know I still don't have Internet. I probably won't get it back until Friday or even next Friday.  I'll try to get on at school as much as possible.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Just to let you guys know I still don't have Internet. I probably won't get it back until Friday or even next Friday.  I'll try to get on at school as much as possible.

Click to collapse



OK bro... 

Will miss you too..

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Now none are possible..  NONE.
> No muffins, no car alarms and here i can't do such **** in malls or else i get a bad image of me in me society..

Click to collapse






Deadly. said:


> That's why I was about to ask some indoor tasks...
> 
> Apex.. possible? Some indoor stuff... like in a room.. as I live in hostel...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll come up with others, don't worry. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll come up with others, don't worry.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I know we can always count on you :thumbup:

Night everyone.  .

From tomorrow I wont be in action @xda... serious reading time..

_________________________________________
_ ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೀಚುರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 9, 2012)

Mad people...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 9, 2012)

I've got to go. I might be able to get on tomorrow. If I can find my kindle fire. Bye!


----------



## werked (Dec 9, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I've got to go. I might be able to get on tomorrow. If I can find my kindle fire. Bye!

Click to collapse



You lost your Kindle?! 
Wait.... Where's my tablet?!


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't I just recreate the scene from Anchorman where I yell "cannonball" into pool? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jy2Yg5YmlQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 9, 2012)

Add the Jaffa Cake challenge. Look it up on YouTube

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Updated ToTs. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Mad people...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No one invited you here.If you are in here just to abuse this thread, then you are in here for the wrong reasons


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No one invited you here.If you are in here just to abuse this thread, then you are in here for the wrong reasons

Click to collapse



What's with the intro thingy?

What I should say there?
Our galaxy y ot is so calm & peaceful:angel: 
No rulezzzz..


@apex.. will check..

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What's with the intro thingy?
> 
> What I should say there?
> Our galaxy y ot is so calm & peaceful:angel:
> ...

Click to collapse



Our OT is peaceful too  
Just tell who you are because not everyone knows you


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Our OT is peaceful too
> Just tell who you are because not everyone knows you

Click to collapse



New nick for today : Angrysome

I did consider *****ysome, but that's not nice, is it? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Our OT is peaceful too
> Just tell who you are because not everyone knows you

Click to collapse



I thought everyone knows me

They don't?

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> New nick for today : Angrysome
> 
> I did consider *****ysome, but that's not nice, is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Angrysome? o.o







Deadly. said:


> I thought everyone knows me
> 
> They don't?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> New nick for today : Angrysome
> 
> I did consider *****ysome, but that's not nice, is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









For tomorrow... cluelesssome
_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 9, 2012)

Meanies meanies everywhere


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey guys! Good mornevenight! 
Wassup?

Thanks for weighing in on that battery thread yesterday... 

Any news, except for the ToTs?

For my ToT I choose no 9... eating a raw onion.
Yes, I will do this great task for my frat. In fact, I do this task almost every alternate day at lunch. Or dinner.
Most Indians do. But I've never had a whole onion in one go before... whole _spring_ onion, yes, but mature onion, no.
So I'll do this.

But in a day or two... coz I'm a bit busy right now... road trip back home.... a 500 km drive... yippeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

@sleepy. Cool!! I'm on the same one... not sure though.. it may be difficult.. never did a whole onion. .... I will post it tomorrow. ... happy journey...

Night...

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2038831

Pawned 

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @sleepy. Cool!! I'm on the same one... not sure though.. it may be difficult.. never did a whole onion. .... I will post it tomorrow. ... happy journey...
> 
> Night...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai deadly!
Ya a WHOLE onion kinda seems intimidating...
Can we cut it and eat it, or is it to be had whole???
Can we peel off each layer and then eat it??????


If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC

I thought you were on Sammy... *confused*


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai deadly!
> Ya a WHOLE onion kinda seems intimidating...
> Can we cut it and eat it, or is it to be had whole???
> Can we peel off each layer and then eat it??????
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretend it's an apple. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai deadly!
> Ya a WHOLE onion kinda seems intimidating...
> Can we cut it and eat it, or is it to be had whole???
> Can we peel off each layer and then eat it??????
> ...

Click to collapse



Well peeling is obvious...

HTC sense!! Does it makes sense now 

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Pretend it's an apple.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Lol.. peel or puke

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pretend it's an apple.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Can do... I once tried verifying what they say about apples and onions having the same taste, only different smell... they ARE kinda similar in taste...
Only onions have no sugar...
And different texture...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pretend it's an apple.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



We should give them the option of an onion OR a ripe tomato 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> We should give them the option of an onion OR a ripe tomato
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Onion all the way!!

Btb... hi man... hibernate mode finished eh?

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well peeling is obvious...
> 
> HTC sense!! Does it makes sense now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




HTC Sense... 
NONSENSE!


Peel out the skin. Of course,


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> We should give them the option of an onion OR a ripe tomato
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well, tomatoes won't make you tear up while eating one... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> We should give them the option of an onion OR a ripe tomato
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hah! Tomato... even easier... *disdainful, condescending look*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, tomatoes won't make you tear up while eating one...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Onion, without crying is my way of doing it

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

Axis check your PM! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Onion all the way!!
> 
> Btb... hi man... hibernate mode finished eh?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha yea man. I think I've caught up on sleep :thumbup:






Apex_Strider said:


> Well, tomatoes won't make you tear up while eating one...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



This is true.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 9, 2012)

Brooos what's up?

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Brooos what's up?
> 
> 'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Howdy do yo you! Not much happening yet, but tasks have been delivered. Waiting on completion and videos to be posted... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy do yo you! Not much happening yet, but tasks have been delivered. Waiting on completion and videos to be posted...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



So am I, quite eagerly.:thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 9, 2012)

My veeman thread got closed 

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> My veeman thread got closed
> 
> If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw. Sad.

NOT!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> My veeman thread got closed
> 
> If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U shouldn't be surprised

And its old news.. I already posted it here 

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------




X8invisible said:


> Brooos what's up?
> 
> 'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Hi bro. .. how is it going..

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not surprised.it was because I was bored

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2012)

@Apex: Got it!

@everyone else: How's everyone doing, what all have i missed these past few days?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 9, 2012)

Ermaghhherd, dayZ addiction 


Sent from a muffin inside a muffin using muffintalk.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @Apex: Got it!
> 
> @everyone else: How's everyone doing, what all have i missed these past few days?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



100s of pages of trolling and some good posts if only I could remember 
& very bad fixes from tinky1... & what not!

And TOT at 8000 post & 1 new muffin... & 1 more new muffin to come which only game center thread has info on

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> 100s of pages of trolling and some good posts by undercover
> 
> And TOT at 8000 post & 1 new muffin... & 1 more new muffin to come which only game center thread has info on
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> Ftfy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Read the edited post above NAO!!

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 9, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No one invited you here.If you are in here just to abuse this thread, then you are in here for the wrong reasons

Click to collapse



Lol okay.... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 9, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol okay....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're a little late there

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol okay....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't mind him, he's trolling 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> 100s of pages of trolling and some good posts if only I could remember
> & very bad fixes from tinky1... & what not!
> 
> And TOT at 8000 post & 1 new muffin... & 1 more new muffin to come which only game center thread has info on
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha well, I think I'll read through them at some point. Thanks for the short version :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha well, I think I'll read through them at some point. Thanks for the short version :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



And I almost forgot to let you in on this...!! 

I'm the only user to have more than 1000 posts in this thread 

And I have a new app sig
_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> And I almost forgot to let you in on this...!!
> 
> I'm the only user to have more than 1000 posts in this thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a shorter definition. Spammer. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> I have a shorter definition. Spammer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Everyone has their own opinions... 
I can't blame you for that... so I will forgive you

It shows my dedication to this... 

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 9, 2012)

undercover said:


> I have a shorter definition. Spammer.

Click to collapse



+1

G'night, all.

Go to sleep, Deadly. It'd 3.35 AM.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol I haven't even hit 1000 posts yet. Throughout all of XDA.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello all.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.


----------



## undercover (Dec 9, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.

Click to collapse



Hello mate, how's your wife? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.

Click to collapse



Hiya J, hoping things have settled down and that your wife is doing much better! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry guys but i cant continue the pledge. Have exams and need to revise. ToT will take up much time.


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Sorry guys but i cant continue the pledge. Have exams and need to revise. ToT will take up much time.

Click to collapse



Well, as per your request, I removed your name from the list. We're bummed you don't feel like you can make it through the pledge period, but it's your call. If you change your mind, I'll start you back up again... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 9, 2012)

She ate soup, crackers, and went back to sleep.  She'll be fine in a couple of days.  I'm sure we'll check her bp/pulse when she wakes up.

ER kept thinking she was a drug overdose at first, because she was so dehydrated that her veins had collapsed and she was completely incoherent/blacking out. In a few days, that part will become funny.

My exact words to triage nurse: "If she was on something, she'd seem much more normal."

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> She ate soup, crackers, and went back to sleep.  She'll be fine in a couple of days.  I'm sure we'll check her bp/pulse when she wakes up.
> 
> ER kept thinking she was a drug overdose at first, because she was so dehydrated that her veins had collapsed and she was completely incoherent/blacking out. In a few days, that part will become funny.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, sounds like things are getting back to normal. So glad to hear she's doing better! Now, how are you holding up? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

I got my own thread for a while. 
Thanks Tezla :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Y u guise no in chat? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 10, 2012)

veeman said:


> Y u guise no in chat?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Veeman stop spamming ALL the threads on OT...:silly:


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Veeman stop spamming ALL the threads on OT...:silly:

Click to collapse



I is bored tho. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 10, 2012)

veeman said:


> I is bored tho.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Spam the new conundrum thread...
That guy is fun... we played around for a bit, but I got some work so I gotta go....


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 10, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> She ate soup, crackers, and went back to sleep.  She'll be fine in a couple of days.  I'm sure we'll check her bp/pulse when she wakes up.
> 
> ER kept thinking she was a drug overdose at first, because she was so dehydrated that her veins had collapsed and she was completely incoherent/blacking out. In a few days, that part will become funny.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to hear you're back home. Take care and all of your brothers thoughts are with your family


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 10, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> I would never admit that in public

Click to collapse



He's actually not a bad singer, its just men are jealous of him and his money. But he is really cocky and a douche

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 10, 2012)

Not jealous. Irritated by him. He's not good. That doesn't make him Rosanne Barr, just that he doesn't have the talent to back his fame or ego.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Justin Bieber??


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone who has access to a studio which can highly over-produce your vocal sound, coupled with a faggy, slanty-haired look can woo the hearts of pre-teen girls and become famous. *Oh, and thanks, Disney. 

/sarcasm

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 10, 2012)

Well put, lol.  I think that will complete my tapatalk sig nicely for a while.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 10, 2012)

My God, all tasks are crazy. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Good morning muffins 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy do yo you! Not much happening yet, but tasks have been delivered. Waiting on completion and videos to be posted...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Question: how would you understand #8 if  it's spoken in other language?


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Question: how would you understand #8 if  it's spoken in other language?

Click to collapse



God damn you..!!


----------



## _Variable (Dec 10, 2012)

Good afternoon!


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Only one page in 10h? You lot are slacking 

Morning.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Only one page in 10h? You lot are slacking
> 
> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its bcoz I iz on the road, and not actively posting.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Its bcoz I iz on the road, and not actively posting.

Click to collapse



Wrong

Bcz me no active here

Hi everyone... bye everyone...

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------

Anybody interested in trying this game?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2039900
 

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 10, 2012)

Morning 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Don't mind him, he's trolling
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Actually, i wasn't...







jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



Also ..java is harder 

J, good to hear your wife is doing good now


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 10, 2012)

Can you guys tell me which IT course will give a better job opportunity?


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Only one page in 10h? You lot are slacking
> 
> Morning.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's because josepho1997 isn't here. Where is that kid anyway?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 10, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Can you guys tell me which IT course will give a better job opportunity?

Click to collapse



SlideIT 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dasur.slideit.vt.lite



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 10, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> SlideIT
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dasur.slideit.vt.lite
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo Mr. Foam


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

QF any idea on password and log: n info for YouTube TOT upload?

Or else will pm apex


veeman said:


> It's because josepho1997 isn't here. Where is that kid anyway?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse




Josepho1997 said:


> Just to let you guys know I still don't have Internet. I probably won't get it back until Friday or even next Friday.  I'll try to get on at school as much as possible.

Click to collapse


_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's because josepho1997 isn't here. Where is that kid anyway?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I died. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 10, 2012)

Irc guYz

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Irc guYz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35176925

Official irc channel of frat house 

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Derpderpherpityderpaderpderp
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



:what:

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> :what:
> 
> If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Welcome to ΧΔΑ. Beware of the Trolls, or Become One...*​
> So, you're seeking to join a fraternity at XDA College, though you tried to visit the 'prestigious' Omega Theta Pi House's (un)invitational party but were not welcomed there. So you end up next door at Chi Delta Alpha House, where we will make our "legacy", and If we find you urinating outside the fraternity house, we may still allow you to pledge -as we need the dues. The dean of the College wants to remove the ΧΔΑ fraternity from campus due to repeated conduct violations and low academic standing. Since we are already on probation, he put the Chi Delta Alphas on something he calls "double secret probation" and orders have been put in place to rid the Chi Delta Alphas permanently.
> 
> So, to cheer ourselves up, the Chi Deltas Alphas have organized a toga party; however, Otis Day and the Knights will not performing "Shout". Occasionally, to take our minds off our troubles, we may take the occasional road trip and pick up girls, stopping in at roadhouses, and we may flee after being intimidated and subsequently receiving damages to our borrowed car. Though the draft boards have been notified of our eligibility, our midterm grades are so poor that we have been expelled. When I spoke to the dean about this, I ended up vomiting on him. Anyways, was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?! Hell no it wasn't. Time to stage a rogue parade and wreak havoc on the annual homecoming parade...​
> ...

Click to collapse





If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Anybody else here?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.
> 
> 
> 
> and should feel trolled :silly:

Click to collapse



You bad as*

Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg

@Joseph.. nice one

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35176925
> 
> Official irc channel of frat house
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should I join? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Should I join?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Whenever you feel like chatting... yes..

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 10, 2012)

I set up a fake "Gigatech Philippines" on Google Maps just for fun  Its actually a house (of someone i dunno)

https://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&so...0.002642&z=19&iwloc=A&cid=2269265540162342708


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Anybody do their task of trust yet?
@Axis_Drummer - Mine is still the one you PM'd me about, right?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Anybody do their task of trust yet?
> @Axis_Drummer - Mine is still the one you PM'd me about, right?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



I did one... waiting for login info to upload...

You can do any given in 8000# post..

Read thread title atleast 

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Anybody do their task of trust yet?
> @Axis_Drummer - Mine is still the one you PM'd me about, right?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Nah, all of them require asking parents if i can get muffins...nuts....go to mall on bathrobe...etc


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Nah, all of them require asking parents if i can get muffins...nuts....go to mall on bathrobe...etc

Click to collapse



Check 9th one

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I did one... waiting for login info to upload...
> 
> You can do any given in 8000# post..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Axis_Drummer PM'd me a special one a few days ago. I want to know if I can still do it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

Its snowing... again

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Its snowing... again
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Lucky. Its only snowed a few times in Ohio. 3 years ago it would've been snowing since early November. I want to snow mobile. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 10, 2012)

Ideas for ToTs:

Show a video of your phone lagging really bad (hint: put many many apps on it) and then you will shout FASTEST PHONE EVER!!!!

Put up 10 fake places on Google Map maker

Put up a stereo system in front of your house playing Justin Bieber songs.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ill try to make a video of one of the challenges on post 8000 today... I think ill pick the busy call thingy.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 10, 2012)

Late me just realized how awesome Google Now can get
Unlimited data plan ftw



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Late me just realized how awesome Google Now can get
> Unlimited data plan ftw
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google now is wonderful,  drains my battery like crazy though 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Good mornevening all! When you guys complete ToTs, just shoot me a PM for the YouTube login information. 

Also, quit being such pansies about them -- they're pretty tame. Out of 9,soon to be 10 choices, you can certainly do one of those listed, amirite? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening all! When you guys complete ToTs, just shoot me a PM for the YouTube login information.
> 
> Also, quit being such pansies about them -- they're pretty tame. Out of 9,soon to be 10 choices, you can certainly do one of those listed, amirite?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hi apex..good morning.. how is your trip going?

I'm waiting to upload my video..

Send me login info  NAO!

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi apex..good morning.. how is your trip going?
> 
> I'm waiting to upload my video..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man! The week started early for me yesterday (4am), but i'm hoping to be back home Friday night. How's everything with you? 

Sending you PM now. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I died.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



O noes! You dieded!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Ill try to make a video of one of the challenges on post 8000 today... I think ill pick the busy call thingy.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



It's actually in post 7999. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey man! The week started early for me yesterday (4am), but i'm hoping to be back home Friday night. How's everything with you?
> 
> Sending you PM now.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Cool.. happy journey.. 

Mine .. exam time.. so boring study time

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's actually in post 7999.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



My mobile shows otherwise:




*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> My mobile shows otherwise:
> 
> View attachment 1551960
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Your mobile is lying to you.





Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex you put a crap load of work into this thread very nice sir! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

veeman said:


> Your mobile is lying to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, your desktop browser is stupid. I posted via tapatalk, so tapatalk post #8K it be... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, your desktop browser is stupid. I posted via tapatalk, so tapatalk post #8K it be...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



 

Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

veeman said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Happy? 




*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Happy?
> 
> View attachment 1552003
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



 yes

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Happy?
> 
> View attachment 1552003
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse





_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 10, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Ideas for ToTs:
> 
> Show a video of your phone lagging really bad (hint: put many many apps on it) and then you will shout FASTEST PHONE EVER!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the 3rd one


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

fleurdelisxliv said:


> Apex you put a crap load of work into this thread very nice sir!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks man! This is just what xda needed, an awesome frat house! You ready to pledge? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks man! This is just what xda needed, an awesome frat house! You ready to pledge?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Uploading video in mobile is PIA..

Will do it from friends lappy..
Going to dinner.. will upload within an hour..

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

My video is done, can I get the login details for the youtube account?


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Uploading video in mobile is PIA..
> 
> Will do it from friends lappy..
> Going to dinner.. will upload within an hour..
> ...

Click to collapse



awesomesauce.jpg

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> My video is done, can I get the login details for the youtube account?

Click to collapse



PM'd you the deets. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Uploading video in mobile is PIA..
> 
> Will do it from friends lappy..
> Going to dinner.. will upload within an hour..
> ...

Click to collapse





devstaff said:


> My video is done, can I get the login details for the youtube account?

Click to collapse



And so it begins...............

Good morning, guys! :highfive:


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks man! This is just what xda needed, an awesome frat house! You ready to pledge?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Haha i wld be the 34 y/o that cld never let go! Lmao  Plus i cld never change my avatar 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 10, 2012)

Morning Muffs. 
**popcorn ready(extra butter/salt) **
Annnd..... GO


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

So here comes my challenge video:
http://www.youtube.com/embed/NaUBKrDpJ-4

Sorry if my english is not very good, and I needed to call using skype because my camera is broken.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddddd

mine is here!!


Sorry, upload failed 

dang this internet!


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> So here comes my challenge video:
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/NaUBKrDpJ-4
> 
> Sorry if my english is not very good, and I needed to call using skype because my camera is broken.

Click to collapse



Holy crap, that was hilarious! 

Great job, devstaff!! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 10, 2012)

This makes no sense! Lol

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to [url="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35249467" success[/url] as told by our founder.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Holy crap, that was hilarious!
> 
> Great job, devstaff!!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Thanks, and now thats done, so I dont have to worry about that. Now its time to make a serious youtube video for my channel.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

guys.. check my video on my previous post


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> guys.. check my video on my previous post

Click to collapse



Ya right.. 

Also, first TOT was amazing..waiting for the others now


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> guys.. check my video on my previous post

Click to collapse



Where? I see nothing, only devstaff's. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry... upload failed... for the 3rd time.. this time laptop went to hibernation when it was processing video.. 

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sorry... upload failed... for the 3rd time.. this time laptop went to hibernation when it was processing video..
> 
> _____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



Never give up..i want to see that video


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 10, 2012)

LOLWUT?? 


> M_T_M (Former Athletics Coach and Resident Chapter Moderatrollololol)

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been racking my brain to see if there isn't an ice cream vendor near the top of some stairs.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to [url="http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35249467" success[/url] as told by our founder.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm getting new error.. it says sorry similar video uploaded already...

But it didn't give link....






_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

@Apex - About my ToT... Is it still the one Axis PM'd me?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 10, 2012)

How I feel when someone unrelated is brought into an arguement between me and someone else...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

*TOT Time!*

This will be updated as and when new videos of TOT's appears!

These are current TOT videos..

Bubbles's TOT:



>

Click to collapse




Double Stuff's TOT:



>

Click to collapse




Testosterone's TOT:



>

Click to collapse




Respect my Infinity's TOT:



>

Click to collapse




40 oz's TOT:


>

Click to collapse



Check this link  for irc channel info..


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> So here comes my challenge video:
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/NaUBKrDpJ-4
> 
> Sorry if my english is not very good, and I needed to call using skype because my camera is broken.

Click to collapse



"I think we should really end this call..."

"Yeah we should "

Aaaawwwwkkkwaaaarrrrdddd 

Good job btw

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Ok... HERE COMES MINE!!! :silly::cyclops:

Click to collapse



Private =.=...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ok... HERE COMES MINE!!! :silly::cyclops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's private. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

*IRC channel info*

 ***Official Frat House IRC channel***
Name--> ##chideltaalpha  

join in everyone... and register your nicks so that permissions can be set for you..
To know how to register Nick, read this..
http://toxin.jottit.com/freenode_nickserv_commands 

For those who don't know about irc..

Install pidgin software for PC access
Or
Install "andchat" app from play store or any other irc app

Select freenode server in app..
Command to join channel of freenode irc.. type it in irc client


```
/join ##chideltaalpha
```

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK.. 1 sec lol
> 
> _____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



You had one job, Deadly...ONE job...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK.. 1 sec lol
> 
> _____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



Its been 2 seconds... 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

What private?

Check again.. its public...

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What private?
> 
> Check again.. its public...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How was that onion? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> How was that onion?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Omniiumimimimniminomonomonomomomonononom

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> How was that onion?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



LMAO, that onion is gonna make you thirsty! You should follow up with drinking a gallon of milk! 

@Jessica, what was the Tot that Axis assigned you? PM me... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> LMAO, that onion is gonna make you thirsty! You should follow up with drinking a gallon of milk!
> 
> @Jessica, what was the Tot that Axis assigned you? PM me...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I drank a full bottle of water right after I stopped video!!

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ok... HERE COMES MINE!!! :silly::cyclops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't count. I didn't see any tears!  lol

Good job, deadly 

Edit: Rick Astley feels neglected 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> LMAO, that onion is gonna make you thirsty! You should follow up with drinking a gallon of milk!
> 
> @Jessica, what was the Tot that Axis assigned you? PM me...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I forwarded it to you.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I drank a full bottle of water right after I stopped video!!
> 
> _____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



Indeed Deadly, well done! (I did hear some sniffles from that onion's powerful onionness!) 

I did, however, find it needed a bit more 'entertaining value', so I edited post #8000 at Tot #9. 

But nice going, hope you still like onions after that! 

I'll try and get my task uploaded this evening... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Doesn't count. I didn't see any tears!  lol
> 
> Good job, deadly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks...

I don't cry

When is yours?

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

See ya guys later.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Morning frat house of muffins 

Y U NEVER HAVE PANCAKES AND BACON ?!?!?! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Indeed Deadly, well done! (I did hear some sniffles from that onion's powerful onionness!)
> 
> I did, however, find it needed a bit more 'entertaining value', so I edited post #8000 at Tot #9.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks lol.. the sniffs are due to my cold mate...

It was my nose giving me trouble not my eyes 

Looking forward to others TOT now that mines over!!

I like onions still  but my tongue is toast lol:sly:

Waiting for your task too...

Also I wanted to add all other TOT to that post of mine which has TOT..

So that you can add link to that post in op if you want.. how does that sound?

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




Josepho1997 said:


> See ya guys later.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



K see ya...

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> See ya guys later.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



See ya, Josepho! I didn't see a FWD'd PM, but I'll talk with Axis. 




BeerChameleon said:


> Morning frat house of muffins
> 
> Y U NEVER HAVE PANCAKES AND BACON ?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The muffins are only fresh for two weeks at a time, then they become hard, crusty, stale members. Plus, bacon is always welcome here, it's an u written understanding. Pancakes though, men... I could go without them. Unless, they're bacon-wrapped. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning frat house of muffins
> 
> Y U NEVER HAVE PANCAKES AND BACON ?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hi there A.D

B.C sounds old.. so

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

@apex.. seems u missed my previous post

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 10, 2012)

@Deadly you are now The onion God

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there A.D
> 
> B.C sounds old.. so
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Took me a few seconds, but iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> See ya, Josepho! I didn't see a FWD'd PM, but I'll talk with Axis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Waffles then? 

Also how can you not like pancakes?!?!? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> @Deadly you are now The onion God
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*

Click to collapse



Lol!!

@BC... so today is Monday.. tomorrow you would be getting?

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Thanks lol.. the sniffs are due to my cold mate...
> 
> It was my nose giving me trouble not my eyes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!* 

Yeah, we can pit them all (embedded) in your post, and link the post in the OP. 

Sorry about your olfactory senses, but they'll bounce back -- you're still young!


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

No onions for me.. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol!!
> 
> @BC... so today is Monday.. tomorrow you would be getting?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well thus afternoon, I am getting the jeep checked out by my mechanic, if all goes well I maybe driving it tomorrow , just cause all the paper work and insurance stuff 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 10, 2012)

Good night everyone, it's 1:10 AM here.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm back.
And now I've g2g again. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well thus afternoon, I am getting the jeep checked out by my mechanic, if all goes well I maybe driving it tomorrow , just cause all the paper work and insurance stuff
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ohaithere ABCD.. :silly:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well thus afternoon, I am getting the jeep checked out by my mechanic, if all goes well I maybe driving it tomorrow , just cause all the paper work and insurance stuff
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Cool.. good luck:thumbup:

Looking forward to some road pics with jeep

@king ace.. I ate only one.. rest all yours

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Cool.. good luck:thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to some road pics with jeep
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nup, can't. Allergy or sth... My food = 0% onion.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Good night everyone, it's 1:10 AM here.

Click to collapse



Night Louie, Jessica...

I'm crashing too... night all

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Cool.. good luck:thumbup:
> 
> Looking forward to some road pics with jeep
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will get as many pics I can while driving 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Nup, can't. Allergy or sth... My food = 0% onion.

Click to collapse



OK.jpg

@BC.. while driving

Staph & take pics lol

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Two videos down (funny:thumbup more to go can't wait 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK.jpg
> 
> @BC.. while driving
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Duh  at stop lights and what not 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Two videos down (funny:thumbup: ) more to go can't wait
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



FTFY

:Thanks:

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Duh  at stop lights and what not
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Well that works too

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

So who are the next "muffin" to make a video?


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> So who are the next "muffin" to make a video?

Click to collapse



We all should complete a task, and video. The more the merrier/funnier! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We all should complete a task, and video. The more the merrier/funnier!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



missed me posts, eh Cap'n?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We all should complete a task, and video. The more the merrier/funnier!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Prawn... yo prawn... you read this ^^^^^^^^^^



_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We all should complete a task, and video. The more the merrier/funnier!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yes, hope that someone does the crazy tasks, like 5,7 and 4 because it will be fun to watch


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> So who are the next "muffin" to make a video?

Click to collapse



Still trying to plan my awesomeness!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> missed me posts, eh Cap'n?

Click to collapse



Capn crunch 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Capn crunch
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Y U ABCD?!?! :silly:


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Lmao. Enjoyed them. I think one with the onion should involve a good breath at someone after finishing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

Watching Les Miserables. be back in due time...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lmao. Enjoyed them. I think one with the onion should involve a good breath at someone after finishing
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U wanna come here?

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y U ABCD?!?! :silly:

Click to collapse



I'm not 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I'm not
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Y U Chameleon?!?!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y U Chameleon?!?!

Click to collapse



Y U ASK SO MANY Y U QUESTIONS?!?! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> missed me posts, eh Cap'n?

Click to collapse



Probably. Traveling, ya know. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y U ASK SO MANY Y U QUESTIONS?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



He's name is 
Y. U. Question

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Y U ASK SO MANY Y U QUESTIONS?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Y U ASK ME Y I ASK U Y U BE Y U??!?! 

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Probably. Traveling, ya know.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Read it, then


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> He's name is
> Y. U. Question
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



R.I.P English.

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 10, 2012)

Got an ideea for a task: go to a fast food restaurant with wifi(McDonalds KFC etc.) and wifi kill all apple devices there screenshot of the app for proof
Or
Make a video of you setting a muffin walpaper on ipads in stores

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y U ASK ME Y I ASK U Y U BE Y U??!?!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am getting confused lol


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I am getting confused lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Y U confused, confused confuser of confused confusing confuser confusing confusers confused by confusing confusers confusing confuser confusing confusion?


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Y U confused, confused confuser of confused confusing confuser confusing confusers confused by confusing confusers confusing confuser confusing confusion?

Click to collapse



Ouch, my brain meat. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ouch, my brain meat.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Brain meat 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anybody that are recording or uploading their video? It will be fun to see how it goes with their videos


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

@King ACE, none of those tasks are doable? I'll think of more you can do at home, that don't involve onions. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Anybody that are recording or uploading their video? It will be fun to see how it goes with their videos

Click to collapse



We are the lonely brothers 

No one else today!
_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> We are the lonely brothers
> 
> No one else today!
> _____________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I was thinking like that its better to do it as fast as possible so its out of the way.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @King ACE, none of those tasks are doable? I'll think of more you can do at home, that don't involve onions.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



The call one is doable  Only doable one for me


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Prawn... yo prawn... you read this ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nope

Click to collapse



Yus. Even teh members have to do it.


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> The call one is doable  Only doable one for me

Click to collapse



I'll post more later, stay tuned... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll post more later, stay tuned...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Before getting my PM?

Or after 
@prawn... I know you wanna do it too

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Before getting my PM?
> 
> Or after
> @prawn... I know you wanna do it too
> ...

Click to collapse



GTS, deadly, you're oniony...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> GTS, deadly, you're oniony...

Click to collapse



I'm trying to help you

Be thankful 

@apex.. check pm nao!

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol, "Probie" sounds violating, anal-y speaking. Wouldn't want to have my name anywhere near that list. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Before getting my PM?
> 
> Or after
> @prawn... I know you wanna do it too
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol, "Probie" sounds violating, anal-y speaking. Wouldn't want to have my name anywhere near that list.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



That made no sense 

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol, "Probie" sounds violating, anal-y speaking. Wouldn't want to have my name anywhere near that list.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ssshhh...a planned Muffin attack is in order.. 

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I'm trying to help you
> 
> Be thankful
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I told you to go to sleep. why would that offend you so much?


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

No muffin attacks have been ordered. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol, "Probie" sounds violating, anal-y speaking. Wouldn't want to have my name anywhere near that list.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Err...what?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I told you to go to sleep. why would that offend you so much?

Click to collapse



Because its still a version of GTFO

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No muffin attacks have been ordered.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



One man army :laugh:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> One man army :laugh:

Click to collapse



Come at us bro


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry for inactivity. Tests,tests everywhere 


Emmmmmm..... Derp?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 10, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Sorry for inactivity. Tests,tests everywhere
> 
> 
> Emmmmmm..... Derp?

Click to collapse



NPs


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Sorry for inactivity. Tests,tests everywhere
> 
> 
> Emmmmmm..... Derp?

Click to collapse



See post #8211 NAO!

_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Come at us bro

Click to collapse



Blind prawn is blind.
Muffin attack on teh bananas..iykwim..

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> See post #8211 NAO!
> 
> _____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



Link or GTFO.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 10, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Link or GTFO.

Click to collapse








http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35265993 
_____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35265993
> _____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



You can have the spoon back, btw.
Q : You a woman or a man? Video suggests you to be a man, the gif suggests you to be a woman.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 10, 2012)

About the onion challenge, what about eating a piece of garlic? 10 times worse 


Emmmmmm..... Derp?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> About the onion challenge, what about eating a piece of garlic? 10 times worse
> 
> 
> Emmmmmm..... Derp?

Click to collapse



If you eat a whole garlic, its the same as a onion I think, but only if you eat a whole garlic.


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lol, "Probie" sounds violating, anal-y speaking. Wouldn't want to have my name anywhere near that list.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Lol. You were a probie once too, remember? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Naa, *garlic is not worse*, it worse to eat a onion, *because a onion is much bigger*. If you *eat a whole garlic*, its the *same as a onion I think*.

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone that have heard about that old man in India that ate light tubes?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

@Quantumfoam check g+ messenger 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol. You were a probie once too, remember?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



"Probationarian", not "Probie"... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 10, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



Y u no use  smiley?


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> "Probationarian", not "Probie"...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Meh, same difference 

Enjoyed the videos. Keep it up guys. 
Devstuff could have played it a lot better though. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm back! Any more ToT videos?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

Update my sig. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol.  Did you see my post on the beautiful Rom name thread?

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 10, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I'm back! Any more ToT videos?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Fixed it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------

I killed the thread. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------

Bye. See you guys tomorrow.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Meh, same difference
> 
> Enjoyed the videos. Keep it up guys.
> Devstuff could have played it a lot better though.
> ...

Click to collapse



Who's devstuff?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Meh, same difference
> 
> Enjoyed the videos. Keep it up guys.
> Devstuff could have played it a lot better though.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir, But its harder than you think, try to do it better yourself then.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Sir, But its harder than you think, try to do it better yourself then.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I'm not a muffin. Good try anyway  
Little bit more practise and you'll be great :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Who likes my new Christmas wallpaper? 






 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who likes my new Christmas wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who likes my new Christmas wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. But I've never had people as my bg. Just don't like it. I am with this atm. 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> Nice. But I've never had people as my bg. Just don't like it. I am with this atm.
> View attachment 1552849
> View attachment 1552852
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is that earth/moon thing a widget? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Is that earth/moon thing a widget?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Earth is wallpaper, moon/sun is hd widgets. They go well together me thinks  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who likes my new Christmas wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine is more festive






'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 10, 2012)

This is my homescreen atm, I know its not so impressive but I just changed custom rom.






Sent from my muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is my current home screen 




Still working on Christmas one 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 10, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Here is my current home screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






        eww


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I want it sooooooo much

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a tot suggestion! Do u guys know about listerine? It is a sick mouth-wash fluid which burns intensivly in your mouth. My record is 10 secs. Challenge: 1 minute 


Emmmmmm..... Derp?


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Bah Humbug

Here's mine atm. Just need a nice icon set.






Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 10, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I have a tot suggestion! Do u guys know about listerine? It is a sick mouth-wash fluid which burns intensivly in your mouth. My record is 10 secs. Challenge: 1 minute
> 
> 
> Emmmmmm..... Derp?

Click to collapse



Listerine? Nope. Never heard of it........


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I have a tot suggestion! Do u guys know about listerine? It is a sick mouth-wash fluid which burns intensivly in your mouth. My record is 10 secs. Challenge: 1 minute
> 
> 
> Emmmmmm..... Derp?

Click to collapse



For hardcore alcoholics, that's easy.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Listerine? Nope. Never heard of it........

Click to collapse



I can tell. Please discontinue breathing in my face. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

Soooo... 

I've been lurking about, and guess who's back in town? Mephikun.  So, if he starts posting in here again, I want you all to completely ignore him. Don't engage him in conversation, don't quote his posts to tell him to leave, just act as though he isn't here (and hopefully he won't be coming in here). He was banned yet again for 10 days after the last tirade he was on here and in Gli, and I don't want to see him causing anyone here trouble or for any of you guys to get into trouble by acknowledging him. He doesn't exist as far as I'm concerned. So, help us all out. If you see him in here, he really isn't in here. Know what I mean? 

Thanks. 

/end request 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 10, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ok... HERE COMES MINE!!! :silly::cyclops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: glad to see some vids are coming in. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 10, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Soooo...
> 
> snip, snip
> /end request
> ...

Click to collapse



My suggestion will be for this suggestion to be PMed to your mates, mate 
Even though he is "different" we don;t and really can't force him not to post here as this is a public forum....JM2C

If he starts any trouble...do the deed and report, please :good:


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My suggestion will be for this suggestion to be PMed to your mates, mate
> Even though he is "different" we don;t and really can't force him not to post here as this is a public forum....JM2C
> 
> If he starts any trouble...do the deed and report, please :good:

Click to collapse



Agreed. I was just suggesting that to avoid any further troubles, we all just pretend he's not here. I'd hate to see my guys here get into any trouble stemming from the trouble culprit. That's all I was getting at. Sure, he can post anywhere he'd like, but if he gets no attention, he likely won't be wasting his time. 

Thanks M_T_M, you is a good man. :thumbup:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 10, 2012)

My suggestion for your suggestion for his suggestion.... Damn, forgot what I was going to say 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> My suggestion for your suggestion for his suggestion.... Damn, i never know what I am going to say next
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> My suggestion for your suggestion for his suggestion.... Damn, forgot what I was going to say
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's okay, I see where you were going... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2012)

undercover said:


> My suggestion for your suggestion for his suggestion.... Damn, forgot what I was going to say
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, my only suggestion is for you to not suggest what you were going to suggest about his suggestion about his suggestion because that would suggest that you were going to suggest something about his suggestion. That is just rude.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 10, 2012)

veeman said:


> Well, my only suggestion is for you to not suggest what you were going to suggest about his suggestion about his suggestion because that would suggest that you were going to suggest something about his suggestion. That is just rude.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Brain meat, again, hurts... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 10, 2012)

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



Has anyone ever called you a troll? Oh, wait... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Has anyone ever called you a troll? Oh, wait...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me, a troll...... I never would,  i just don't have it in me to troll someone.  Picture of innocents me.  Honest guv I'm a model citizen 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Me, a troll...... I never would,  i just don't have it in me to troll someone.  Picture of innocents me.  Honest guv I'm a model citizen
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



What languages do you speak? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> What languages do you speak?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



One, why? 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> One, why?
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



I though two. You so speak bull**** pretty well 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> I though two. You so speak bull**** pretty well
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah, that's just a local dialect.  All the kids know it, I'm surprised you didn't know that 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nah, that's just a local dialect.  All the kids know it, I'm surprised you didn't know that
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse



Seems like me and you are running thus thread. Muffins are boring. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

No. You're boring. We're silent against this boredom. 

Furthermore, most of us aren't muffins.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> No. You're boring. We're silent against this boredom.
> 
> Furthermore, most of us aren't muffins.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Once a muffin always a muffin. 

How's your wife? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Once a muffin always a muffin.
> 
> How's your wife?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Their not muffins, their fruitcakes. 
Sorry i meant cupcakes 

Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Going to have the jeep this week!!!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Going to have the jeep this week!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Congrats BC..... Pics soon I hope!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

We're both doing okay.  Mostly resting, but we've got a large meeting with our son's school district this week, which my wife is running.  Lots of preparation to be done.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> We're both doing okay.  Mostly resting, but we've got a large meeting with our son's school district this week, which my wife is running.  Lots of preparation to be done.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that. I really am. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Congrats BC..... Pics soon I hope!!

Click to collapse



Yep pics this week 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

Have you plotted its off-road inauguration yet?

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Have you plotted its off-road inauguration yet?
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Nah maybe tomorrow at work 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> What languages do you speak?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






jugg1es said:


> One, why?
> 
> Java is C++ without guns, knives and clubs. - James Gosling (Co-inventor of Java).

Click to collapse






undercover said:


> I though two. You so speak bull**** pretty well
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Allow me to sum up this conversation:




*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

It's a jeep. It needs some dirt on it.

I love new car initiation rituals.  This road used to be my test track for new cars. So many turns, and I knew every one.





I even used to ride down it on a chair bolted to a skateboard, lol.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's a jeep. It needs some dirt on it.
> 
> I love new car initiation rituals.  This road used to be my test track for new cars. So many turns, and I knew every one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry it will get dirt on it when I go offroading with friends, probably after Xmas 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> (For Veemans neurosis)
> 
> Tasks of Trust are now here!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will be doing number 8, its going to take a little bit tho, i have to wait for my friend to be back from vacation, he's n mexico, and will be back ts week on Wednesday

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> I will be doing number 8, its going to take a little bit tho, i have to wait for my friend to be back from vacation, he's n mexico, and will be back ts week on Wednesday
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



I should be posting more this evening for those who can't get out and do some of these stupid things in public... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't worry, I intend on making a public spectacle of myself.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Don't worry, I intend on making a public spectacle of myself.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Same here, I have no shame... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

I know. I was lurking gli when the snot bubble reared its head.

I might even try to involve a toga in the task.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know. I was lurking gli when the snot bubble reared its head.
> 
> I might even try to involve a toga in the task.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh dear gawd, not the bubble! The toga would be awesome! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> (For Veemans neurosis)
> 
> Tasks of Trust are now here!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol might just have to do #7!  hilarious


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

Haven't seen you here in a while. How have you been, flastnoles?

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## veeman (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> I though two. You so speak bull**** pretty well
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I speak 3 languages. Well, 4 including bull****. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I should be posting more this evening for those who can't get out and do some of these stupid things in public...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ohh!! He bout have a giant box and someone get in the box and do these kind of things: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5fAHtwRohU
Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah man, where you been hiding out, flastnoles? 

How have things been, life treating you good? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 11, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Ohh!! He bout have a giant box and someone get in the box and do these kind of things:
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



Eh... wut? Hey guys.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Eh... wut? Hey guys.

Click to collapse



Sorry forgot link check now

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Eh... wut? Hey guys.

Click to collapse



Howdy Proto! How's it banging? 

Tobiasaurus, what's up? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Haven't seen you here in a while. How have you been, flastnoles?
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse











Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah man, where you been hiding out, flastnoles?
> 
> How have things been, life treating you good?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Life is well! Been fixing up windows and doors in my house! No more drafty windows and doors this winter!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy Proto! How's it banging?
> 
> Tobiasaurus, what's up?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Just browsing YouTube. There's SME funny stuff on there. Like the box video I posed earlier

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 11, 2012)

What's up guys and gals? Anything interesting going on today with any of you? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys and gals? Anything interesting going on today with any of you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Been pretty quiet tonight. How goes it, mang? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Been pretty quiet tonight. How goes it, mang?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hell it's going I guess haha. 
Just sitting here watching it rain. Though It was hailing like crazy earlier. It was about nickel sized hail. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Stats test tomorrow and what do I do? Play games on my Nexus 7. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell it's going I guess haha.
> Just sitting here watching it rain. Though It was hailing like crazy earlier. It was about nickel sized hail.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well, I'm in Burbank California right now. Weather is great! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy Proto! How's it banging?
> 
> Tobiasaurus, what's up?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hey Apex. Doing good, you?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, I'm in Burbank California right now. Weather is great!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hell I'd honestly prefer rain all the time. I'm a nightwalker Lol can't honestly stand daylight. As weird as that sounds. It's cool every once in a while though. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry about my absence the past day.


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Hey Apex. Doing good, you?

Click to collapse



Not too shabby. Just had a badass burger and now time for beer! 





Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I'd honestly prefer rain all the time. I'm a nightwalker Lol can't honestly stand daylight. As weird as that sounds. It's cool every once in a while though.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Vampire? 




odetoandroid said:


> Sorry about my absence the past day.

Click to collapse



We've been waiting on you! Where's your ToT? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, I'm in Burbank California right now. Weather is great!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Burbank?!? For how long?  Hit me up if you have free time. I'm not too far of a drive from there.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Vampire?
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Haha quite possibly 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not too shabby. Just had a badass burger and now time for beer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup apex

Which ToT are you doing? Or you even doing one? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sup apex
> 
> Which ToT are you doing? Or you even doing one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm doing one. Maybe even more than one, but you'll all just have to wait and see what I post! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Oh, I'm doing one. Maybe even more than one, but you'll all just have to wait and see what I post!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Oooohh... Interesting...

Can't wait 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Burbank?!? For how long?  Hit me up if you have free time. I'm not too far of a drive from there.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



I'm only in Burbank for the evening, and I have an early morning tomorrow. I'd love to grab a beer though, but maybe next time when I've got more time. I'm in LA area about every other week, so... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah, pm me whenever you're in town.  I never get to meet any XDA'ers.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yeah, pm me whenever you're in town.  I never get to meet any XDA'ers.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Definitely will do! Everyone I've met from xda so far have been great people. I got the chance to meet Jerdog, mf2112, Chainfire, Orb 3000, and a few others at the BBQ. M_T_M avoided me, or so it seemed. Couldn't find him to shake his hand. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll kill thy good streak, for sure!

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'll kill thy good streak, for sure!
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Nope.. you can't...

@apex.. TOT post 8211 link to op please.. link.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35265993 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'll kill thy good streak, for sure!
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Somehow I doubt that! 






Deadly. said:


> Nope.. you can't...
> 
> @apex.. TOT post 8211 link to op please.. link.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35265993
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do once I get to my laptop. Most likely early in the morning. I'm getting ready to doze off... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 11, 2012)

Good Morning! Whats up!

Sent from my muffin


----------



## K.A. (Dec 11, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Good Morning! Whats up!
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



'Morning...
WhatsApp*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

King ACE said:


> 'Morning...
> WhatsApp*

Click to collapse



Go SMS pro 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Go SMS pro
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Jup, my default messaging app


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Go SMS pro
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



It sucks. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Jup, my default messaging app

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

I have what's app ... even though I don't like it..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I have what's app ... even though I don't like it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, 100 sms rule now, so need WA...

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> It sucks.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



You suck..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> It sucks.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



It has that feature also

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 11, 2012)

I prefer using regular SMS instead

Sent from my muffin


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

WhatsApp ftw. SMS suck. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> WhatsApp ftw. SMS suck.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because you guys don't get free SMS..
Boooooooo

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Because you guys don't get free SMS..
> Boooooooo
> 
> ____________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, we don't. We get unlimited instead. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Nah, we don't. We get unlimited instead.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For a price...

We get it without extra fees... with default plan

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks like you guys need a ruler  seewhatididthere


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 11, 2012)

Who needs free SMS? I'm a rich boy.  
CM10 Mms.apk FTW. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Who needs free SMS? I'm a rich boy.
> CM10 Mms.apk FTW.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.. I live in India.. most of the people don't have smartphones.. and those who does won't have net pack on sim..


How do you expect me to contact them

So it depends on where you live..
Rich boy
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




werked said:


> Looks like you guys need a ruler  seewhatididthere

Click to collapse



Will you be our ruler?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol.. I live in India.. most of the people don't have smartphones.. and those who does won't have net pack on sim..
> 
> 
> How do you expect me to contact them
> ...

Click to collapse



So people who don't use smartphone in India subscribe to the data plan while people who use smartphone in India don't subscribe to the data plan?!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> So people who don't use smartphone in India subscribe to the data plan while people who use smartphone in India don't subscribe to the data plan?!

Click to collapse









____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 11, 2012)

i can be a ruler,
i can stand straight for 5 feet and 9 inches,
i also have a mini ruler and i swear it's huge


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 11, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i can be a ruler,
> i can stand straight for 5 feet and 9 inches,
> i also have a mini ruler and i swear it's huge

Click to collapse



You killed the thread! :banghead: btw you have all lost the game :silly:

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Looks like you guys need a ruler  seewhatididthere

Click to collapse



Good one :thumbup:







deathnotice01 said:


> i can be a ruler,
> i can stand straight for 5 feet and 9 inches,
> i also have a mini ruler and i swear it's huge

Click to collapse



You almost got it.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Good one :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it went over the young Muffs heads.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 11, 2012)

Somebody that will do the Task of Trust today?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 11, 2012)

in what name of sorcery is flabbing going on here?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll do mine if I have time

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## _Variable (Dec 11, 2012)

Good evening muffins! I'm setting up an android icons website


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Muffins must be resting.... Unusually quiet in here.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 11, 2012)

mornafterneve all. got a lot of catching up to do. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> mornafterneve all. got a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its cassiebbellllaaaa 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Its cassiebbellllaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



quantissimaaaaaaaa.

where have you hidden the muffins? you ate them?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

cascabel said:


> quantissimaaaaaaaa.
> 
> where have you hidden the muffins? you ate them?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



*hides muffin wrappers*


You. 
Saw. 
Nothing....



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> *hides muffin wrappers*
> 
> 
> You.
> ...

Click to collapse



**peeps at QF's wrappers..**

Why you have kept muffin wrappers there?

You did something with muffins?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> **peeps at QF's wrappers..**
> 
> Why you have kept muffin wrappers there?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Then what are those?

**---> pointing at wrappers**

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Then what are those?
> 
> **---> pointing at wrappers**
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those were tiny flyers for http://androicons.webs.com/


----------



## veeman (Dec 11, 2012)

I eated all teh muffins! Ha!  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> I eated all teh muffins! Ha!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



You, yourself a muffin can't eat "all"

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Then what are those?
> 
> **---> pointing at wrappers**
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Those were tiny flyers for http://androicons.webs.com/

Click to collapse









____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## veeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You, yourself a muffin can't eat "all"
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't try that logic stuff with me.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



You should feel bad.. because it was bad

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You should feel bad.. because it was bad
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing happened 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nothing happened
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Then explain yourself 
***pointing at -->wrappers? ***!

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2012)

What happening?

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> What happening?
> 
> [Color=]Sent from my Kindle Fire[/color]
> [Color=]Mock my muffin. I dare you.[/color]
> [Color=]Just call me Jessica![/color]

Click to collapse



Ask QF

I hate those rainbow in you sig man!! My eyes get irritated lol

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ask QF
> 
> I hate those rainbow in you sig man!! My eyes get irritated lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get over it. 
I can change the colors if you want. Just not to black or gray. Or transparent.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------

Dang. I've g2g. See you guys in a few hours.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Get over it.
> I can change the colors if you want. Just not to black or gray. Or transparent.
> 
> [Color=#6CDD]Sent from my Kindle Fire[/color]
> ...

Click to collapse


View attachment 1554559
View attachment 1554560


Change color combo then.:sly:
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Then explain yourself
> ***pointing at -->wrappers? ***!
> 
> ____________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Those don't exist. 
You're seeing things



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 11, 2012)

What's up guys? 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey I'm back for about 1 minute!
Ok. Bye.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hey I'm back for about 1 minute!
> Ok. Bye.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



Maps maps 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Ohai Eep



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 11, 2012)

Yo. It's afternoon in London.


----------



## _akash (Dec 11, 2012)

evening guys..

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## _Variable (Dec 11, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Yo. It's afternoon in London.

Click to collapse



Can you make me a sig like that?


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 11, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Can you make me a sig like that?

Click to collapse



What sig?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello eep, faiz, Louie, Fawkes, Ella and all....

/No one for TOT today?

Someone...?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time!
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 11, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What sig?

Click to collapse



The Writer one.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hello eep, faiz, Louie, Fawkes, Ella and all....
> 
> /No one for TOT today?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO. 

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> The Writer one.

Click to collapse



I would do it when I'm free. 
Also, I'm planning to change mine too.


----------



## _akash (Dec 11, 2012)

I have my exams so not for 15 more days.
Btw I too will try that onion one.

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Afternoon muffins and muffin eaters

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## _akash (Dec 11, 2012)

No one at irc?

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

Good mornevening, friends, muffins, countrymen. Beautiful morning here in southern California, the sun is shining, the coffee is hot, and the day should be a good one (me thinks). 

Curious, are all my muffins too busy with school and exams and junk to be posting wildly in the frat house? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 11, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> No one at irc?
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Can I have the IRC channel name?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening, friends, muffins, countrymen. Beautiful morning here in southern California, the sun is shining, the coffee is hot, and the day should be a good one (me thinks).
> 
> Curious, are all my muffins too busy with school and exams and junk to be posting wildly in the frat house?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Maybe


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Can I have the IRC channel name?

Click to collapse



##chideltaalpha



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## _akash (Dec 11, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Can I have the IRC channel name?

Click to collapse



##chideltaalpha

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening, friends, muffins, countrymen. Beautiful morning here in southern California, the sun is shining, the coffee is hot, and the day should be a good one (me thinks).
> 
> Curious, are all my muffins too busy with school and exams and junk to be posting wildly in the frat house?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Seems so!!

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Eep
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Hey QF


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening, friends, muffins, countrymen. Beautiful morning here in southern California, the sun is shining, the coffee is hot, and the day should be a good one (me thinks).
> 
> Curious, are all my muffins too busy with school and exams and junk to be posting wildly in the frat house?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



It's night here .___. everything is the exact opposite....


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

Stupid time zone differences. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Stupid time zone differences.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well maybe you should move to a more frat house friendly time zone 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to change username. Last time I got MikeChannon to do it. Is there anybody that can do it? I don't want to bother MikeChannon.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 11, 2012)

Me've not amused by this


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I want to change username. Last time I got MikeChannon to do it. Is there anybody that can do it? I don't want to bother MikeChannon.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica!

Click to collapse



Notatreofan

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Notatreofan
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You aren't ? Well that's a shame


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 11, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> It's *mid*night here .___. everything is the exact opposite....

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Notatreofan
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just PM'd MikeChannon anyways.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 11, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> FTFY
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Take a look at what you _fixed_. Lol failed FTFY is failed


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2012)

There Deadly.
I changed my sig colors. Sort-of... 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------

See you gus tomorrow. Probably in 24hrs.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 11, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Take a look at what you _fixed_. Lol failed FTFY is *SUCCESS*

Click to collapse



Edited. FTFY

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I just PM'd MikeChannon anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica!

Click to collapse



So what's it going to be? 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Morning you hot muffins (no homo) 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning you hot muffins (no homo)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Morning BC, juggles, tiny, Jessica, Rohin, Louie, Deadly, Fawkes, Praw, QF, et. al. 

How's it going gang? I finally broke 2K.

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> There Deadly.
> I changed my sig colors. Sort-of...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> ...

Click to collapse



My eyes are saying Thanks! Much better... what's the new name?

@BC... good news?
@all.. hello again..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> My eyes are saying Thanks! Much better... what's the new name?
> 
> @BC... good news?
> @all.. hello again..
> ...

Click to collapse



Besides I am going to buy the jeep 

Today I have to get my funds ready, buy an extended warranty and negotiate the price down 500 bucks to fix the minor issues with it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Besides I am going to buy the jeep
> 
> Today I have to get my funds ready, buy an extended warranty and negotiate the price down 500 bucks to fix the minor issues with it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Cool.. so get going then..:thumbup::thumbup:

Good luck. pics once you get to drive..


____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Morning BC, juggles, tiny, Jessica, Rohin, Louie, Deadly, Fawkes, Praw, QF, et. al.
> 
> How's it going gang? I finally broke 2K.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Good here... just bored due to studying.. tomorrow first final exam of this sem

So how is the trip going?

What's 2K?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Cool.. so get going then..:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck. pics once you get to drive..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am going 

The dealer is going to call me back regarding warranty and still waiting for a call back from my uncle for funds and calling the seller this afternoon after he is done with work and negotiate the price so I can get the little things fixed, then I pay him, goto the DMV and after all that I will post pics 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Cool.. so get going then..:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Good luck. pics once you get to drive..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2000 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> 2000
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse




Duh... I meant he said he broke 2k.. what it is I asked? I know 2 "k"

Do you have to bribe for faster processing of documents? Here its almost mandotary... I hate it.. so, had to do it hard way..

Got it.. 2k posts..
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

The trip has been good so far, feels good to be back at work and out of town for the week -- get to clear my head a bit. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Duh... I meant he said he broke 2k.. what it is I asked? I know 2 "k"
> 
> Do you have to bribe for faster processing of documents? Here its almost mandotary... I hate it.. so, had to do it hard way..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LULZ :laugh:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone here make apps?



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Anyone here make apps?
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



 I wish 

I have a few app ideas


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Anyone here make apps?
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Yes. Also here's my ToT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmZSfbqYJjY&feature=plcp


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yes. Also here's my ToT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmZSfbqYJjY&feature=plcp

Click to collapse



I hear a bit nervous voice there 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I wish
> 
> I have a few app ideas

Click to collapse



Wanna collaborate?







Tezlastorme said:


> Yes. Also here's my ToT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmZSfbqYJjY&feature=plcp

Click to collapse




What's your skill level?


*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Wanna collaborate?
> 
> What's your skill level?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you need any java/linux books shoot me a pm

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 11, 2012)

Anybody else that can upload ther ToT today?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> If you need any java/linux books shoot me a pm
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



My java is quite fluent. I'm just having a problem on parsing an RSS feed into an XML



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 11, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Anybody else that can upload ther ToT today?

Click to collapse



I can, if i'm granted to do the "radioactive mouthwash" for 1-2 minutes 


Emmmmmm..... Derp?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Anybody else that can upload ther ToT today?

Click to collapse



My link in sig is updated...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> My java is quite fluent. I'm just having a problem on parsing an RSS feed into an XML
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Well i built quite a collection of you need them 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yes. Also here's my ToT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmZSfbqYJjY&feature=plcp

Click to collapse



:thumbup: not up to my expectations of your prank... nice still

TOT post updated!

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well i built quite a collection of you need them
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



:thanks:



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 11, 2012)

Emmmmmm..... Derp?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> I hear a bit nervous voice there
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh I suck at talking 

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

I have other friends that would have reacted much better but they didn't have their phones on


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> :thanks:
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Check email 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

Am I the only one who heard the awful distortion and clicking on that call? Nice job though , Tezzie. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Quantum here are some game ideas that I would like to have:

1. Mexican train dominoes online play or even local multiplayer , with a nice UK

2. Quoridor board game online and local multiplayer, Google it and you will see what it is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 11, 2012)

Stupid exams  can't maps here now, thanks to that


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Am I the only one who heard the awful distortion and clicking on that call? Nice job though , Tezzie.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nope.. that's y I said so above...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Stupid exams  can't maps here now, thanks to that

Click to collapse



I'm still here though... good luck bro.. mine is tomorrow 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2012)

Changed my name. You can now call me Urhara-San.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm graduated from high school, what's exam?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 11, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Changed my name. You can now call me Urhara-San.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica!

Click to collapse



OK Jessica-chan

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 11, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK Jessica-chan
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



No.jpg


Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 11, 2012)

I did my ToT. Oh damn, my mouth hurts


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I did my ToT. Oh damn, my mouth hurts

Click to collapse



Let's see it! :thumbup:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Let's see it! :thumbup:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I sent you a PM


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I sent you a PM

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. Replying now. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeep funds are on hold til my uncle calls me back   I need the funds so I can be a more serious buyer for the seller!! And get the jeep tonight or tomorrow!! 

I hope he calls me back soon as I have to call the seller in an hour 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 11, 2012)

ToT


----------



## veeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Joseph, y u change username?


----------



## undercover (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol. At least you breath smells a lot better than Deadly's 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol. At least you breath smells a lot better than Deadly's
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Couldn't smell much worse, could it 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well played with the "that's what she said".

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Sup Muffs. 
Am I the only one who can't ever open the ingress forum?!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup Muffs.
> Am I the only one who can't ever open the ingress forum?!

Click to collapse



I still can't either :banghead:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup Muffs.
> Am I the only one who can't ever open the ingress forum?!

Click to collapse



Had problems yesterday but quantum foam should have fixed it,  still ok for me, just tried it. Are you have a static ip? 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Had problems yesterday but quantum foam should have fixed it,  still ok for me, just tried it. Are you have a static ip?
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



Hmmm, nope.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 11, 2012)

Getting the jeep Thursday afternoon!!! Funds will arrive then  next I have to get the little things fixed and extended warranty and  pics soon!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Dec 11, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> ToT

Click to collapse



Lol, your breath will now be minty fresh for a week. 

Nice accent BTW. It sounds cool.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Lol, your breath will now be minty fresh for a week.
> 
> Nice accent BTW. It sounds cool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? Wat? We norwegians are known for our bad english. Ever heard of petter solberg? (Rally driver from Norway) 
"I was driving down the road and I got very high fart"
Fart is speed on norwegian 


Emmmmmm..... Derp?


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Sup Muffs.
> Am I the only one who can't ever open the ingress forum?!

Click to collapse



Me either. Not from my phone nor my computer. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 11, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Really? Wat? We norwegians are known for our bad english. Ever heard of petter solberg? (Rally driver from Norway)
> "I was driving down the road and I got very high fart"
> Fart is speed on norwegian
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolz, it still sounds cool. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Really? Wat? We norwegians are known for our bad english. Ever heard of petter solberg? (Rally driver from Norway)
> "I was driving down the road and I got very high fart"
> Fart is speed on norwegian
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've heard former president George Bush speak, yeah? Texans... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You've heard former president George Bush speak, yeah? Texans...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You've heard Jesse Ventura speak, yeah? Minnesotans...  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You've heard former president George Bush speak, yeah? Texans...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ever heard me talk?! Haha. When I was in the army the guys used to love it after a had a drink or two.... My southern accent seemed to get more and more pronounced with every drink. 

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

Someone fix teh ingress forum.... I needs to go troll.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Ever heard me talk?! Haha. When I was in the army the guys used to love it after a had a drink or two.... My southern accent seemed to get more and more pronounced with every drink.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------
> 
> Someone fix teh ingress forum.... I needs to go troll.

Click to collapse



So you have a southern drawl do you, intriguing. 

When you do finally manage to sign in introduce yourself.  Help the site grow a bit. 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

werked said:


> Someone fix teh ingress forum.... I needs to go troll.

Click to collapse



Watch it, moderator here. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Watch it, moderator here.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ruuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnn

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

Oh yeh im a mod too.... Haha. 
Have you seen the trolling thread apex 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## werked (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Watch it, moderator here.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I is not a bad troll.... I'm a good troll. 
Also, there is a trolling thread.... Some Moderator u r loves ya.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Whose having problems accessing the forum,  and where do you live if you don't mind me asking 
You can pm me to save filling the thread if you wish

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

I know about that thread, it's only to gain interest for people who'd like to hone their trolling skills. It's much needs for some. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Whose having problems accessing the forum,  and where do you live if you don't mind me asking
> You can pm me to save filling the thread if you wish
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



I have to use ninjacloak.com on my mobile and desktop. I live in Iceland. (or Texas) 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have to use ninjacloak.com on my mobile and desktop. I live in Iceland. (or Texas)
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Shouldn't have to be like that,  hopefully if enough people jump in qf might be able to figure out why 

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## veeman (Dec 11, 2012)

My DVD drive broke, is there a way for me to make a bootable Windows 7 USB? I have the Win 7 disc so I can get the iso file using a different computer if I need to.


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Shouldn't have to be like that,  hopefully if enough people jump in qf might be able to figure out why
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



He'll figure something out, he's good about resolving issues. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 11, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> He'll figure something out, he's good about resolving issues.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I know he will,  but the more info he gets the easier it will be

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I know he will,  but the more info he gets the easier it will be
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



True. Axis loves in Georgia, werked lives where they make moonshine, I'm in Iceland, your in the UK (right?), so the issues are all over. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> True. Axis loves in Georgia, werked lives where they make moonshine, I'm in Iceland, your in the UK (right?), so the issues are all over.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Neither me nor Simon seem to have a problem other than we are the only ones in there

"Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> True. Axis loves in Georgia, werked lives where they make moonshine, I'm in Iceland, your in the UK (right?), so the issues are all over.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Tha juice


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Neither me nor Simon seem to have a problem other than we are the only ones in there
> 
> "Crap... Someone knocked over my recycle bin... There's icons all over my desktop..."

Click to collapse



That *is* a problem. 

Need to get a head count on how many others in the States can't access it. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That *is* a problem.
> 
> Need to get a head count on how many others in the States can't access it.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



It just sits in receiving from server.... Then after I back out.... About five minutes later says failed to connect


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> That *is* a problem.
> 
> Need to get a head count on how many others in the States can't access it.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I'm having no problems here.. i live in India as you all know already.. and TOT post updated.. nice one infinity.. my breath is finally back to normal..

So, stop saying its bad undercover 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------

Aaaaand goood morning... to all

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey everyone!


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Good morning guys on the other side of the world! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning guys on the other side of the world!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yes ! Finally lol

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning guys on the other side of the world!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Good evening bro on the other side

Hi odie, rohin
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yes ! Finally lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Finally I acknowledge the earth's rotation around the sun? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Finally I acknowledge the earth's rotation around the sun?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse




 After 3 centuries  

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> After 3 centuries
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Smarty pants. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Smarty pants.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Saw infinity TOT?? Waiting for yours

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Saw infinity TOT?? Waiting for yours
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



I did! 'Twas good. I may have to wait till the weekend for mine, some I'm traveling for work this week. But, that just means it'll be worth the wait! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Good evening bro on the other side
> 
> Hi odie, rohin
> ____________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai Onion Man 


Apex_Strider said:


> Finally I acknowledge the earth's rotation around the sun?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yes 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai Onion Man
> 
> 
> Yes
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... I ain't no onion man!!

So what's going on there?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly.onion said:


> Lol... I ain't no onion man!!
> 
> So what's going on there?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course you are.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Of course you are.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



View attachment 1556421

Good evening... How are you doing man? Hope both of you are good..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

So apparently I have a 92% chance of being accepted to University of Minnesota even with my ****ty ass GPA. Who knew.


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Can I make a video?? Will I become an honorary member??


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

We're good.  She's sleeping a lot, but eating normal food.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Can I make a video?? Will I become an honorary member??

Click to collapse



If you make all TOT.. we will think about it

@jriot... that's good:thumbup:
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Can I make a video?? Will I become an honorary member??

Click to collapse



No nudity pls.


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> No nudity pls.

Click to collapse



Nudity is acceptable, but will be directed to my personal email. 

Edit: Only female nudity, of course! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> No nudity pls.

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> No nudity pls.

Click to collapse



Lol.. apple thread is getting funnier.. damn.. I wish op asks lol

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Nudity is acceptable, but will be directed to my personal email.
> 
> Edit: Only female nudity, of course!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



And a forward with same conditions applied 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Good evening bro on the other side
> 
> Hi odie, rohin
> ____________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Bubs.


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Meh, I'll do it while wearing a ghillie suit.


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nudity is acceptable, but will be directed to my personal email.
> 
> Edit: Only female nudity, of course!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sent you an email.
Edit: Oh wait, oops. Too late.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

@apex... you got new pm's..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @apex... you got new pm's..
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop emailing teh porno films.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Stop emailing teh porno films.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



That's your job

I sent pm.. you sent email

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's your job
> 
> I sent pm.. you sent email
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah...

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Stop emailing teh porno films.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I think I've seen you before...But I can't recognise who you're. 
Ah!!! You're the guy in the latest porno video that I just downloaded!! 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> I think I've seen you before...But I can't recognise who you're.
> Ah!!! You're the guy in the latest porno video that I just downloaded!!
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u r watching muffin porn?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Y u r watching muffin porn?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



If its not in porn.. how is it called porn?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @apex... you got new pm's..
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Replied. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Y u r watching muffin porn?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I like muffin. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> If its not in porn.. how is it called porn?
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolwut?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Lolwut?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Google "muffin"

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## _akash (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly.
I thought you have exam today..
And you are still here ?

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Urban Dictionary "muffin"
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Deadly.
> I thought you have exam today..
> And you are still here ?
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Yup.. I have it in 3:21 minutes...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

They were Samurais, Dude? Say what you will about the tenets of Bushido, at least it's an ethos. 




(Anyone get it?) 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nudity is acceptable, but will be directed to my personal email.
> 
> Edit: Only female nudity, of course!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I see what you did there with the edit.jpg


Also....Morning all 

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Yup.. I have it in 3:21 minutes...
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Then go study


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Sup Prawdaddy? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex, The Big Lebowski?

Been a while since I've seen that movie.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Apex, The Big Lebowski?
> 
> Been a while since I've seen that movie.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed, love that flick. One of the best from the 90's. I know damn near every line of that movie. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

"Goons are tools, violent, not golfers;
The Dude will not deal with morons.
His purpose is recreation;
Their purpose is micturation.
Nihilists are tools, threatening, ugh, techno-pop;
They are cowards, dip****s, crybabies,
For they are experts at unrepentantly betraying trust,
And 'taking ze money und calling it eefen'.
Thus, those who lack an ethos
Will threaten castration,
Only to be chop-chopped themselves
From their toes, up to their ears.
You see what happens?
A worthy f*cking adversary should receive condolences;
Just as a dead friend should be celebrated with a eulogy." 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sup Prawdaddy?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hey..
Nothing much, i think i sprained my hand..
Swelling, swelling everywhere on my hand  
So skipped school today


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hey..
> Nothing much, i think i sprained my hand..
> Swelling, swelling everywhere on my hand
> So skipped school today

Click to collapse



Whiskey Tango Foxtrot did you do to your hand? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot did you do to your hand?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Nato Phonetics. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nato Phonetics.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Er...still don't get you...It's either the country difference or the age difference


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Er...still don't get you...It's either the country difference or the age difference

Click to collapse



Wtf happened to your hand, man? 

Edit: Are you calling me old, or young? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Remember:



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Remember:
> 
> View attachment 1556708
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its today 
And in 28 minutes..

 @prawn... that's why dont watch too many videos.. 
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawn:
They're military alphabet phonetics
A= alpha
B= bravo
C= Charlie
...
Whiskey
Tango
Foxtrot
=WTF






ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Er...still don't get you...It's either the country difference or the age difference

Click to collapse



Dumb Prawn is dumb


Whiskey Tango Foxtrot
W.           T.         F.  


*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Prawn:
> They're military alphabet phonetics
> A= alpha
> B= bravo
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY


____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Prawn:
> They're military alphabet phonetics
> A= alpha
> B= bravo
> ...

Click to collapse



Bloodhound Gang FTW. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dumb Prawn is dumb
> 
> 
> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai, Boss man! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

That song is ridiculous, lol.  Lyrics are creative and dirty.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

@Jeremy, that reminded me of this video:






*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wtf happened to your hand, man?
> 
> Edit: Are you calling me old, or young?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Fell on
the ground while playing football 
You are certainly older than me 






jRi0T68 said:


> Prawn:
> They're military alphabet phonetics
> A= alpha
> B= bravo
> ...

Click to collapse







QuantumFoam said:


> Dumb Prawn is dumb
> 
> 
> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot
> ...

Click to collapse



-.- never thought about that


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ohai, Boss man!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ohai MuffinKing 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Ohai founders


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol, Apex. That always makes me think of this one. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uRHfW8fI4k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Now stop thinking -.-


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Thinking hurts my brain muscles. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thinking hurts my brain muscles.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Cerebrum right?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

I still can't get Stephen Hawking out of my head now.  Him singing that song cracks me up.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ohai founders

Click to collapse



Pfffffttttttttch.jpg



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Pfffffttttttttch.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Problem?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Prawblem?

Click to collapse




FTFY 


*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Derp


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good morning, aw sht,  im late to school:/

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> FTFM
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse











werked said:


> Derp

Click to collapse



Hey derpina


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning muffins and muffin eaters 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins and muffin eaters
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Everyone here isn't a muffin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Everyone here isn't a muffin

Click to collapse



That's why he said muffin eaters 

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Speaking of muffins.... 
Why would any self respecting man want to smell like blueberry muffins?! There's a guy at work who smells just like them.... All night.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Speaking of muffins....
> Why would any self respecting man want to smell like blueberry muffins?! There's a guy at work who smells just like them.... All night.

Click to collapse



I have a perfectly good explanation for why that is.  He plays for the pink team.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have a perfectly good explanation for why that is.  He plays for the pink team.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



 but he always talks about girls and his "old lady".... Cover up??


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 12, 2012)

Sup muffs, been gone for awhile anything new?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> That's why he said muffin eaters
> 
> If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't eat muffins 






werked said:


> but he always talks about girls and his "old lady".... Cover up??

Click to collapse





Is he gay?





-Grift- said:


> Sup muffs, been gone for awhile anything new?

Click to collapse



TOTs and IRC


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Speaking of muffins....
> Why would any self respecting man want to smell like blueberry muffins?! There's a guy at work who smells just like them.... All night.

Click to collapse



That "all night"  didn't come out right.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> That "all night"  didn't come out right....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey stinky :silly:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I don't eat muffins
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IRC's been around for a while mate: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat 

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 12, 2012)

12-12-12


Sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> IRC's been around for a while mate: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
> 
> If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But our channel hasn't







devstaff said:


> 12-12-12
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Ya...apparently, world will end in 9 days :silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

This it what happens when you are so freaking bored...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> IRC's been around for a while mate: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
> 
> If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He was talking about what's going in here... as that's what was asked

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1557155
> 
> This it what happens when you are so freaking bored...

Click to collapse





____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1557155
> 
> This it what happens when you are so freaking bored...

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll admit I laughed at "sudo are you a girl?" 
Did you try without capitalizing sudo? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Boring thread is boring. 
Good morning. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Dec 12, 2012)

hi all.


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Good morning my brethren.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Wake up Muffs, I want more ToTs. Bring it. :beer:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> But our channel hasn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> He was talking about what's going in here... as that's what was asked
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololol?

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Wake up Muffs, I want more ToTs. Bring it. :beer:

Click to collapse



Y not post one yourself?

For motivation?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y not post one yourself?
> 
> For motivation?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She offered, but some silly bugger said no nudity, so that put her off. 
I mean seriously?! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> She offered, but some silly bugger said no nudity, so that put her off.
> I mean seriously?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Naa... that's not the cause
Veeman said it.. but I and apex totally voted for it

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y not post one yourself?
> 
> For motivation?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO speak in your video?! 







undercover said:


> She offered, but some silly bugger said no nudity, so that put her off.
> I mean seriously?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




this>>






Deadly. said:


> Naa... that's not the cause
> Veeman said it.. but I and apex totally voted for it
> 
> ____________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Aaannnnd this>>


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Y U NO speak in your video?!
> 
> this>>
> 
> Aaannnnd this>>

Click to collapse



Y u curious

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u curious
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm not

Click to collapse



No one else asked

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No one else asked
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. U win.  **boys**


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok. U win.  **boys**

Click to collapse



Argh... Concentrating on unimportant things young padavan is. 
Werked, do the tot! Dooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeet! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok. U win.  **boys**

Click to collapse



**girls** have to say something even if they admit we won

/there was no need of talking..
And I'm kind of shy & my voice I'm not so comfy with English.. there said it

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi peeeeps


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi peeeeps

Click to collapse



:what::what:

Where peeps?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :what::what:
> 
> Where peeps?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you know peeps.
those little midget white dudes who solved world hunger,
i dunno i made that up


----------



## cascabel (Dec 12, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you know peeps.
> those little midget white dudes who solved world hunger,
> i dunno i made that up

Click to collapse



who peeps?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

cascabel said:


> who peeps?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



U missed the last line in quote

Hi cas

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Why peeps?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 12, 2012)

Ohai guys ...ummm the title...wouldn't it be easier to add the ToT's to one of the posts in the 1st page ...doubt people will enjoy looking for Post #8000...wait a minute...THAT could be a new ToT  read through ALL the posts in this thread


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Sup muffs, been gone for awhile anything new?

Click to collapse



Hey! Where ya been? Tasks of Trust are here @post 8K (use jump to page #to find it). 





devstaff said:


> 12-12-12
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You may un-muffin today, you have finished you pledge period and are now an Official Charter Member! :beer:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai guys ...ummm the title...wouldn't it be easier to add the ToT's to one of the posts in the 1st page ...doubt people will enjoy looking for Post #8000...wait a minute...THAT could be a new ToT  read through ALL the posts in this thread

Click to collapse



Read them out loud in the video? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Joseph, y u change username?

Click to collapse



Because this one is better. You can still call me Joseph though. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Ok, I'll admit I laughed at "sudo are you a girl?"
> Did you try without capitalizing sudo?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope 







Urahara said:


> Because this one is better. You can still call me Joseph though.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica!

Click to collapse



This one sucks tbh


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I like it. 


a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Because this one is better. You can still call me Jessica though.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica!

Click to collapse



FTFY 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Well I like it.
> 
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I don't

Click to collapse



Why. Because your's is so "awesome"? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Why. Because your's is so "Prawesome"?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica!

Click to collapse



FTFY 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Too punny. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 12, 2012)

When does your x-mas holiday start? Mine starts next thursday


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Why. Because your's is so "awesome"?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica!

Click to collapse



Maybe


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 12, 2012)

What's up guys? 
Hehe...Going to Genting Highlands soon. Bought some beers too. 

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 12, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys?
> Hehe...Going to Genting Highlands soon. Bought some beers too.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> ...

Click to collapse



Heading off to training in some minutes. Gotta stay strong


----------



## cascabel (Dec 12, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys?
> Hehe...Going to Genting Highlands soon. Bought some beers too.
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> ...

Click to collapse



hola lewis. just got home after bar-hopping the whole night. 1am here and not yet sleepy.. more beer! :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 12, 2012)

Dafuq is wrong with you guys


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll be getting internet back on Friday. So I'll be more actuve then. I'm pretty happy right now though, because I have Study Hall, Spanish(Study Hall basically), Geometery, Study Hall, and no homework. So I'll just spend my time on xda.
BTW it's 12:11 on 12/12/12

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Beer, always a good idea! :beer::beer::beer::beer:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Beer, always a good idea! :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



true. as long as you don't need to wake up early the day after. lol.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Beer, always a good idea! :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Offering beer to a minor? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Offering beer to a minor?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica!

Click to collapse



He didn't offer,  just stated an opinion 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Here Joseph, get wasted on this beer.:beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> He didn't offer,  just stated an opinion
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



Ok didn't see that post 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ok didn't see that post
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Because nobody made it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Because it was a few days ago.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

This thread is dead and you should feel dead


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> This thread is dead and you should feel dead

Click to collapse



Ohai prawn



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai prawn
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



This thread is revived and you should feel revived


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Thinking of changing my avatar to this:




What say you people? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning and afternoon frat!

How is everyone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Morning and afternoon frat!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Doing good, BC! You? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

@qf how long you online for

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Doing good, BC! You?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well good, its weds, tomorrow will be better:
1. Payday
2.Jeep
3. Leave work early to take care of paperwork and jeep stuff 
4. Get jeep!
5. Xmas shopping time 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well good, its weds, tomorrow will be better:
> 1. Payday
> 2.Jeep
> 3. Leave work early to take care of paperwork and jeep stuff
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO GTALK ME FOR POOL? Just because I'm not a banana, doesn't mean I'm not cool. 

Anyhow, early congrats on the new Jeep! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Y U NO GTALK ME FOR POOL? Just because I'm not a banana, doesn't mean I'm not cool.
> 
> Anyhow, early congrats on the new Jeep!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sorry man I haven't really played much pool lately, I have been busy working on buying this jeep, I will talk you when I start playing again. Can't play right now maybe in like half an hour  and thanks!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Y U NO GTALK ME FOR POOL? Just because I'm not a banana, doesn't mean I'm not cool.
> 
> Anyhow, early congrats on the new Jeep!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I haz pool....

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I haz pool....
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Was that a hint or an announcement that your going swimming 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 12, 2012)

Sigh....I meant that I have that apk/game. I dowloaded it a while back in hopes the desert troll wanted to invite me 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 12, 2012)

Why is not so many doing the ToT?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Why is not so many doing the ToT?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



They'll come, or else... 

Hall of Shame of not completed? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 12, 2012)

Who did change my join date!!??

Sent from my muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sigh....I meant that I have that apk/game. I dowloaded it a while back in hopes the desert troll wanted to invite me
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



So your angling for a game then.  Just how bored are you,  don't you have any real moderating to do? 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Who did change my join date!!??
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I did that. Your join date is separate from your pledge date. You don't join until you've completed the two week pledge period. After the two weeks, that marks one's join date. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I did that. Your join date is separate from your pledge date. You don't join until you've completed the two week pledge period. After the two weeks, that marks one's join date.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



The join date was 12-12-2012, so am I a member now, or still a "muffin"

Sent from my muffin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

My ToT will probably be done this weekend.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> So your angling for a game then.  Just how bored are you,  don't you have any real moderating to do?
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



I was at lunch you judgmental troll 

Not no more   Also...I have a full time job unlike some people I know :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I was at lunch you judgmental troll
> 
> Not no more   Also...I have a full time job unlike some people I know :silly:

Click to collapse



Well you can't be including me in that statement,  i have a job.  I work with highly volatile people. 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

devstaff said:


> The join date was 12-12-2012, so am I a member now, or still a "muffin"
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You've successfully completed your two week pledge, now you are an Official Charter Member! 

Check the OP... 



jRi0T68 said:


> My ToT will probably be done this weekend.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Mine too, maybe more than one of 'em! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai prawn
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Hi Tuna...







BeerChameleon said:


> Morning and afternoon frat!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Evening BC 

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

@MTM...Was it your wife who really wrote that? 
P.S.You know what I am talking..
Hint:BABBQ


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You've successfully completed your two week pledge, now you are an Official Charter Member!
> 
> Check the OP...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great, finally I can change my user picture

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thinking of changing my avatar to this:
> 
> View attachment 1557944
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one? :banghead:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No one? :banghead:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



The current one is great imo


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> The current one is great imo

Click to collapse



But the other is how I feel when dealing with n00bs in me threads. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 12, 2012)

So what do you think about my avatar?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

devstaff said:


> So what do you think about my avatar?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Banned for wrong thread. Use the rate the avatar above me thread. 
Jk. 9/10. 10/10 if you had my favorite color.

Sent from my Kindle Fire
Mock my muffin. I dare you.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> But the other is how I feel when dealing with n00bs in me threads.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



That is pretty much how I feel when I visit N4 forums too 
Its good anyway, I say go for it


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex, change it. It's good.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

devstaff said:


> So what do you think about my avatar?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

@apex... seriously .u shouldn't even ask.. the current one beats the new one hands down..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

Call me Joseph-kun or Jessica-chun. I went Japanese.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Apex, change it. It's good.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



How is your wife and you doing now? Good? 

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Call me Joseph-kun or Jessica-chun. I went Japanese.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



We are not some random characters in some Japanese anime. We will call you what we want muffin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep. She's a little fatigued still, but recovering well.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yep. She's a little fatigued still, but recovering well.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Ah..good to hear mate


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> How is your wife and you doing now? Good?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not just anime. Its the Japanese language.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll just try it on for size and see if it fits... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Its not just anime. Its the Japanese language.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Apparently, we are humans and are not programmed to call you the same thing over and over
AmIRite Muffin?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll just try it on for size and see if it fits...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nah.. atleast on app it doesn't feel right... previous one was way better u feel

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apparently, we are humans and are not programmed to call you the same thing over and over
> AmIRite Muffin?

Click to collapse



What? 
Yes, Prawsome-sama. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> What?
> Yes, Prawsome-sama.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> ...

Click to collapse



OK muffin-chan

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay, then I'll just add it to my photo gallery on the desktop site. Something with n00b in the title... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK muffin-chan
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, Deadly-sama. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> What?
> Yes, Prawsome-sama.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> ...

Click to collapse



What what ?
What part of my post did you jot understand?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, then I'll just add it to my photo gallery on the desktop site. Something with n00b in the title...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



:Thanks: feels more appropriate nao

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 12, 2012)

I need to sleep I think, I need to wake up 05:30 because of school

Sent from my muffin


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wait a sec... I think Jessica=Meph
Think about it... Both 15, and both used the japanese -kun thing... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

devstaff said:


> So what do you think about my avatar?
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Me likes. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wait a sec... I think Jessica=Meph
> Think about it... Both 15, and both used the japanese -kun thing...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Disagree, Mephikun knows better than to have anything to do with me. Zelendel is on my speed dial report button for that kid. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Disagree, Mephikun knows better than to have anything to do with me. Zelendel is on my speed dial report button for that kid.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I was joking, just thought it was funny that they both did that. And also, I wouldn't say he knows better 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Wait a sec... I think Jessica=Meph
> Think about it... Both 15, and both used the japanese -kun thing...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait a sec... What if both of us never even existed?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Disagree, Mephikun knows better than to have anything to do with me. Zelendel is on my speed dial report button for that kid.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



If you ever want to see zelendel, then just post this,no need for report button


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Wait a sec... What if both of us never even existed?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997 a.k.a. Mephikun
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Ftfy 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Sigh....I meant that I have that apk/game. I dowloaded it a while back in hopes the desert troll wanted to invite me
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



You have gtalk man? I will send I msg when I am ready to play.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol. Some kid in my class asked which was better: Samsung or Apple.
Almost everybody said Apple, 1 kid said Samsung sarcastically, and one 7th grader(7-10 study hall) said Samsung, especially their tablets. This kid's my favorite Junior Higher. I didn't say anything. Their reasons? "Its apple". 
Great reasoning. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 12, 2012)

Y iz nobody the wanting to play a pool with le me 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y iz nobody the wanting to play a pool with le me
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Did u give me your gtalk? I will play soon. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

@Quantumfoam how did it go with suzie? 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Lol. Some kid in my class asked which was better: Samsung or Apple.
> Almost everybody said Apple, 1 kid said Samsung sarcastically, and one 7th grader(7-10 study hall) said Samsung, especially their tablets. This kid's my favorite Junior Higher. I didn't say anything. Their reasons? "Its apple".
> Great reasoning.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should have argued with them and then go on to fight with them 







jugg1es said:


> @Quantumfoam how did it go with suzie?
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Suzie? o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You should have argued with them and then go on to fight with them
> 
> Suzie? o.o

Click to collapse



Mind your own...... 


The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @Quantumfoam how did it go with suzie?
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Pming back and forth







BeerChameleon said:


> Did u give me your gtalk? I will play soon.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse




Pmed


*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> If you ever want to see zelendel, then just post this,no need for report button

Click to collapse



Image fail, ftfy, and lol.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Pming back and forth
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Good. Yes /no? If not I've got a couple more i can call on 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I was joking, just thought it was funny that they both did that. And also, I wouldn't say he knows better
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup: That last part. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Image fail, ftfy, and lol.

Click to collapse



You fixed :what:






____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good. Yes /no? If not I've got a couple more i can call on
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Well I've told her what I need. Waiting on a reply so I'll back to you on that



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Pming back and forth
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent friend request 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Mind your own......
> 
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Ok 







prototype7 said:


> Image fail, ftfm, and lol.

Click to collapse



Image works perfect 
So I FTFY


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 12, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You fixed :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't show for me, the quote I fixed does.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 12, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Didn't show for me, the quote I fixed does.

Click to collapse



Well your network failed you

You should have tried refresh button

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well I've told her what I need. Waiting on a reply so I'll back to you on that
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



What's with all the secrets? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's with all the secrets?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Secrets,  what secrets. No secrets here,  just a nosy prawns 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> I was at lunch you judgmental troll
> 
> Not no more   Also...I have a full time job unlike some people I know :silly:

Click to collapse



Heh, if you are not paid for a job you shouldn't have lunch technically. So... Get back to moderating you lazy SM. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 12, 2012)

Giving DayZ a shot again. Damn, that mod is annoying 


Emmmmmm..... Derp?


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Secrets,  what secrets. No secrets here,  just a nosy prawns
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Can I haz a nosy also? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Can I haz a nosy also?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



That's no problem, you hadn't asked though 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 12, 2012)

Sup all

Just got myself S3 mini.
Me gusta


Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's no problem, you hadn't asked though
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



What's all this about? 

(I asked!) 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sup all
> 
> Just got myself S3 mini.
> Me gusta
> ...

Click to collapse



Pics, or it didn't happen. 

Just kidding, congrats! How is it? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen.
> 
> Just kidding, congrats! How is it?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hell fast.

It even has that S3 multiwindow option.

No lags so far

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 12, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sup all
> 
> Just got myself S3 mini.
> Me gusta
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, how is it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's all this about?
> 
> (I asked!)
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hoping suzie can help qf with a couple of glitches with the forum 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

We were slick hoping it was something much more lascivious.

Like my new avatar? Lulz, that's my kid.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hoping suzie can help qf with a couple of glitches with the forum
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



What's a Suzie? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hoping suzie can help qf with a couple of glitches with the forum
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Well...who is slickie? -.-
Me nosysta

EDIT:Wait...it's Suzie 

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Hell fast.
> 
> It even has that S3 multiwindow option.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry.After installing a few apps, it will start lagging  I have a GS3


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's a Suzie?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Suzuki?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> We were slick hoping it was something much more lascivious.
> 
> Like my new avatar? Lulz, that's my kid.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What in the world is your kid wearing?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 12, 2012)

IRC! NAO! 

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

It's QF's transsexual alternate personality.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Btw ..Congrats pp


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's a Suzie?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



A "suzie" is someone who could kick your arse from one end of the country to the other without breaking a sweat

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> A "suzie" is someone who could kick your arse from one end of the country to the other without breaking a sweat
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Sounds like my kinda girl! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2012)

Night guys


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> Suzuki?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse




No






The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> A "suzie" is someone who could kick your arse from one end of the country to the other without breaking a sweat
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Ahh, that disqualifies my theory, then. 

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Found you a new avatar


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> Found you a new avatar

Click to collapse



Perfect 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Perfect
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



that one's better i think


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> Found you a new avatar

Click to collapse



Why? Who is it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why? Who is it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



That is odie,  or the one that should have been called spot 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That is odie,  or the one that should have been called spot
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Ah OK.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why? Who is it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



You've never read Garfield comics? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 12, 2012)

How i feel when someone has never seen Garfield comics:



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

undercover said:


> that one's better i think

Click to collapse



Garfield is the ****!! So is odie 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Definitely. Though I feel the movies were a disgrace to the Garfield name.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Definitely. Though I feel the movies were a disgrace to the Garfield name.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



**** the real life movies! Classic cartoon/comics FTW!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

As a kid, I had the first 20+ books.  Probably still do somewhere.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright I am posting this again for ideas for custom license plate for my jeep, 7characters

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Alright I am posting this again for ideas for custom license plate for my jeep, 7characters
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Here are my ideas:

Grnmstr
Grndino

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright I am posting this again for ideas for custom license plate for my jeep, 7characters
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And what was wrong with our ideas first time round 

The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> And what was wrong with our ideas first time round
> 
> The Internet? Is that thing still around? - Homer Simpson

Click to collapse



Well the only one that stick with me was coolwlz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Dec 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Alright I am posting this again for ideas for custom license plate for my jeep, 7characters
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like green dino

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 12, 2012)

veeman said:


> I like green dino
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



That is 2 votes for that  my brother liked that too 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 12, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> That is 2 votes for that  my brother liked that too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I wouldn't. Too similar to Grindr unless you want that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you anticipate being an avid off-roader with it?

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## veeman (Dec 13, 2012)

How about DGRINCH or GRINCHO or STCLAUS

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

undercover said:


> I wouldn't. Too similar to Grindr unless you want that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmm, no 







jRi0T68 said:


> Do you anticipate being an avid off-roader with it?
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Every so often when I have time, not super frequen t though..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

Gdzlla

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hmm, no
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bringit
Igotdis
Pwrwhls
Bigwhls
Ghstrdr
Crwlhrd
Jeepftw
Wrangln


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Bringit
> Igotdis
> Pwrwhls
> Bigwhls
> ...

Click to collapse



Igotdis
Pwrwhls

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh and can't forget this one.... 
BOOYAHH

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------

Gotmud?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Grnlzrd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Grnlzrd
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I like that one.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Garfield is the ****!! So is odie
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

BJSRGR8
LOL ROAD
SCHLONG
4TEHLOL
ALT-F4
CAML TOE


*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

LULZMBL

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I like that one.

Click to collapse



Ya me too, I think I found a winner

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 13, 2012)

veeman said:


> You've never read Garfield comics?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Nope. I read real books.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> BJSRGR8
> LOL ROAD
> SCHLONG
> 4TEHLOL
> ...

Click to collapse




This should be your license plate.
PERVERT

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> BJSRGR8
> LOL ROAD
> SCHLONG
> 4TEHLOL
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

Also undercover lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

My vote is for either LOLROAD or LULZMBL, no other options.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> My vote is for either LOLROAD or LULZMBL, no other options.

Click to collapse



Hmm maybe, but I think grnlzrd is first choice if it is taken I will consider those 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

Grnmrbl

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

veeman said:


> This should be your license plate.
> PERVERT
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



This is how men think when they all grow'd up. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome it is available and here is what it would look like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Awesome it is available and here is what it would look like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO GO FOR BEEEEER? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Y U NO GO FOR BEEEEER?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Attract cops attention 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Attract cops attention
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Cops like beer too! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

DOHNUTZ

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Reptar 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Reptar
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That's 6

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

veeman said:


> That's 6
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I know it can be as many letters as u want up to 7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know it can be as many letters as u want up to 7
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Oh. Then MUFFIN.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

DinoRex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

Rampage

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

Gexgeko

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

BANANA
GLI-NANA
NANA-BOO

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> DinoRex
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We no have same taste. I'm out.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> We no have same taste. I'm out.

Click to collapse



Hello muffs.. Its been a while..

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## veeman (Dec 13, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Hello muffs.. Its been a while..
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



Hi tobosaurus.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 13, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hi tobosaurus.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



What's been new here? I've been gone for a day and missed 60 pages..

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

That's how we do it here.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 13, 2012)

Wait?!?! Did Josepho1997 change his name???!!

Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...


----------



## veeman (Dec 13, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Wait?!?! Did Josepho1997 change his name???!!
> 
> Sent from my Solar-Powered Thermo-Nuclear Muffin...

Click to collapse



Yeah, now it's Uharara or something like that. Weird stuff yo.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah, now it's Urethra or something like that. Weird stuff yo.

Click to collapse



You don't say... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just call him Jessica, it's easier.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just call him Jessica, it's easier.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



I'm anxious to see his ToT, so I can finally determine if he's really a guy, or not. I'm confused. Plus, everyone's changing their user name. I've got some OP updating to do... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You don't say...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yeah that.


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm anxious to see his ToT, so I can finally determine if he's really a guy, or not. I'm confused. Plus, everyone's changing their user name. I've got some OP updating to do...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



 hi Apex.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 13, 2012)

Good morning all members and muffins

Sent from my muffin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey dev.

Did you ever do an intro? I don't seem to have the link (I'm gathering those for Apex).

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hey dev.
> 
> Did you ever do an intro? I don't seem to have the link (I'm gathering those for Apex).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, I did not do a intro, I can make one later today if its needed.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hey dev.
> 
> Did you ever do an intro? I don't seem to have the link (I'm gathering those for Apex).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.. AFAIK your list is up to date.. I have read all posts.. so..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

It helps for us to get to know each other.  I believe they started at page 403 for your reference. They will end up in OP.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Nope, I did not do a intro, I can make one later today if its needed.
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Yup.. make it nao!

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup.. make it nao!
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant do it now, im on my phone.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Not a video, just a paragraph to tell us about yourself.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I cant do it now, im on my phone.
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



See 407-411 page to see some intros.. that would give ideas.. how to go with it

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 13, 2012)

Is anybody collecting the TOTs in one place?
Gotta add them to post #6



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Is anybody collecting the TOTs in one place?
> Gotta add them to post #6
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



they're all in the frat's channel in youtube, i think. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Not yet. I can get those together, though.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Is anybody collecting the TOTs in one place?
> Gotta add them to post #6
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you guys even see my signature? 

I have been updating all the time.. I have informed about it to apex too..

Sad deadly is sad

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Nope, never clicked it. I don't normally click sigs. Lol.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Since I'm too lazy to type a paragraph, would anyone here be interested in joining my Google hangout?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nope, never clicked it. I don't normally click sigs. Lol.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



OK.. TOT time link is for tot's post.. irc info is info and small guide about our irc channel.. 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

If I wasn't in bed watching tv with The Wife.  Never actually video chatted except for work meetings.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok, here comes my intro:

Hey, im xxxxxx and im a 14 year old guy thats from xxxxxxxx. My real name is xxxxxxxx, and I have been a member on XDA-Developers for about 2 years.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> If I wasn't in bed watching tv with The Wife.  Never actually video chatted except for work meetings.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



You're not watching TV with your wife.  You're posting here with a quickness while lying next to her.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Multi-tasking, lol. I know what's going on. I rarely do one thing at a time. High idle speed. 

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Multi-tasking, lol. I know what's going on. I rarely do one thing at a time. High idle speed.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Do your thang!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

I would, but she's getting over severe illness. Doctor put up the road blocks for 2 weeks. Lol.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 13, 2012)

hey guys,
how's it hanggin


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I would, but she's getting over severe illness. Doctor put up the road blocks for 2 weeks. Lol.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



one excuse after the next with you.


/sarcasm.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

That's what I told her, now my cheek hurts. The worst part is, a week from tomorrow is our 9 yr wedding anniversary (we married spontaneously 8 months prior, then a planned a big wedding), which is still inside those 2 weeks.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's what I told her, now my cheek hurts.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



turn your head and repeat what you said.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Lulz.

Yes, ya'll can feel bad for me, son.
The way her health goes, she's a lot more than one.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lulz.
> 
> Yes, ya'll can feel bad for me, son.
> The way her health goes, she's a lot more than one.
> ...

Click to collapse



My wife and i have been married for 10 years.  One, if not both of my cheeks, be it face or butt, have been red too many times to count.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Par for the course. Sometimes the preceding joke, with me, is worth it.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Par for the course. Sometimes the preceding joke, with me, is worth it.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



High Five!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

:beer:

She did get me to not tell them in front of mutual friends, though. You know, the people you know best are the easiest to poke fun at.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> :beer:
> 
> She did get me to not tell them in front of mutual friends, though. You know, the people you know best are the easiest to poke fun at.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:angel:


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 13, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey guys,
> how's it hanggin

Click to collapse



About to die

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> About to die
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



We all are. Another 8 days left 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> hi Apex.

Click to collapse



Hi future Mrs. Strider! 





devstaff said:


> Good morning all members and muffins
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Morning/evening, Double Stuff! How goes it? 




Deadly. said:


> Do you guys even see my signature?
> 
> I have been updating all the time.. I have informed about it to apex too..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We can haz them both? 




deathnotice01 said:


> hey guys,
> how's it hanggin

Click to collapse



Ohai, Death pickle! 




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> turn your head and repeat what you said.

Click to collapse



Trouble maker... 




odetoandroid said:


> About to die
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Says you! 




undercover said:


> We all are. Another 8 days left
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See ya down in Arizona Bay... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We can haz them both?
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You mean both irc info and all tot in one post or all tot in mine & 6th post?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hi future Mrs. Strider!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I sayz is ccorrect!  People get hanged and then killed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Not yet. My rampage won't start for about 10 days.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You mean both irc info and all tot in one post or all tot in mine & 6th post?
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



What say you is the best for this? I have added to the OP the IRC (somewhat hidden in the motto) but I still have much to do in terms of updating things, so I'm open to suggestions. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What I sayz is ccorrect!  People get hanged and then killed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



+700 posts, and 1 single solitary thank.  Am I the only one who finds that funny?


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Not yet. My rampage won't start for about 10 days.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Rampage? I used to love that arcade game... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hell yes. There's one I should get on my phone, lol.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hell yes. There's one I should get on my phone, lol.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Learn how to quote posts dude...it helps.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Meh, when I'm the next post, I find it obvious.  Otherwise, I quote.

Now I sleep. Job fair and school/district meeting for my son tomorrow. 4 hours should do it.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Meh, when I'm the next post, I find it obvious.  Otherwise, I quote.
> 
> Now I sleep. Job fair and school/district meeting for my son tomorrow. 4 hours should do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What say you is the best for this? I have added to the OP the IRC (somewhat hidden in the motto) but I still have much to do in terms of updating things, so I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well I feel it should be in first page.. as it helps to see easily.. and also the TOT challenge details.. 

So, why not request mtm or other mod to move tallyforeman post which is 4th one.. and move your TOT post/irc/TOT video post? Yes we can also use your 5th and QF 6th post for this.. but moving 4th post to 7th would be better.. to keep it in better alignment with all main posts in continuity..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well I feel it should be in first page.. as it helps to see easily.. and also the TOT challenge details..
> 
> So, why not request mtm or other mod to move tallyforeman post which is 4th one.. and move your TOT post/irc/TOT video post? Yes we can also use your 5th and QF 6th post for this.. but moving 4th post to 7th would be better.. to keep it in better alignment with all main posts in continuity..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude,you are taking this way too seriously.  I'd personally leave tallyforman alone.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Meh, when I'm the next post, I find it obvious.  Otherwise, I quote.
> 
> Now I sleep. Job fair and school/district meeting for my son tomorrow. 4 hours should do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quoting is better though...

Anyway, good luck for tomorrow's busy schedule.. 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude,you are taking this way too seriously.  I'd personally leave tallyforman alone.

Click to collapse



Lol.. I get what you are saying... moving a post below 2 posts isn't bad right?

I mean it would make it look neat I meant.. well, may be I'm just a alignment freak

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Quoting is better though...
> 
> Anyway, good luck for tomorrow's busy schedule..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Freak, yes, but are you properly aligned?  I claim the Ignorance/Apathy rule.  I don't know and I don't care.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Freak, yes, but are you properly aligned?  I claim the Ignorance/Apathy rule.  I don't know and I don't care.

Click to collapse





____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



Don't roll those eyes at me.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Don't roll those eyes at me.

Click to collapse



I thought we shouldn't take things serious... 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I thought we shouldn't take things serious...
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



we dont.  you want funny?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> we dont.  you want funny?

Click to collapse



OK.jpg

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well I feel it should be in first page.. as it helps to see easily.. and also the TOT challenge details..
> 
> So, why not request mtm or other mod to move tallyforeman post which is 4th one.. and move your TOT post/irc/TOT video post? Yes we can also use your 5th and QF 6th post for this.. but moving 4th post to 7th would be better.. to keep it in better alignment with all main posts in continuity..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent idea! I'll PM M_T_M about this in the morning. We'll, it's 2:55 am here, but after some sleep. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Good morning muffins 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Morning jug! Is actually morning here in chilly southern Utah. How's it going? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Excellent idea! I'll PM M_T_M about this in the morning. We'll, it's 2:55 am here, but after some sleep.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



OK..

Good night then..

@jugg1es.. good morning man.. I'm gonna have a small afternoon nap..

Nice sig!

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning jug! Is actually morning here in chilly southern Utah. How's it going?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Freezing,  just got up and feel rough. 






Deadly. said:


> OK..
> 
> Good night then..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lazy bugger. 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK..
> 
> Good night then..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No sleep 'till Brooklyn. 





jugg1es said:


> Freezing,  just got up and feel rough.

Click to collapse



You got the crud, what's the matter?



jugg1es said:


> Lazy bugger.
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Best damn idea I've heard in a long time. I may borrow it for myself sometimes... :beer:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No sleep 'till Brooklyn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just had a rough night,  I'll be fine when I've woken up.  Is the dog of you want it'll only be up for today 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> +700 posts, and 1 single solitary thank.  Am I the only one who finds that funny?

Click to collapse



Nope..I find that funny too.But it has just been 2 months since he has joined so I don't find it surprising considering how people don't know to use the button properly any way 


Also..Hey guys..Some maintenance work on the phone line took away mmy internet connection, just got it back now  went down for nearly 5hours 


@Apex, if you want any help with any updating stuff, I can help :angel:


----------



## _akash (Dec 13, 2012)

Why the irc is dead?


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Why the irc is dead?
> 
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Ask IRC


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Why the irc is dead?
> 
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Seems all are busy.. and its not like it will be alive 24/7... only when we have time to chat

Ohai prawn

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Seems all are busy.. and its not like it will be alive 24/7... only when we have time to chat
> 
> Ohai prawn
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am having my exams

And..hi salmon


----------



## _akash (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi prawn..
I too have exams..


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Hi prawn..
> I too have exams..
> 
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Hi...erm...tilapia
Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am having my exams
> 
> And..hi salmon

Click to collapse



Ya I can see that.. you have lost your mind.. you said you call QF salmon & me tuna if we call you prawn..
 & seems you got it tangled in brain

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## _akash (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanx..
Deadly how was you exam yesterday?


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Thanx..
> Deadly how was you exam yesterday?
> 
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse





____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 13, 2012)

Ohai people



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai people
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Yo QF.. how is it going?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 13, 2012)

Is the IRC channel broken? 

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Is the IRC channel broken?
> 
> If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.. View attachment 1559845

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning QuantumFoam,  

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya I can see that.. you have lost your mind.. you said you call QF salmon & me tuna if we call you prawn..
> & seems you got it tangled in brain
> 
> ____________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Hard to keep a tab on this


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hard to keep a tab on this

Click to collapse



Ikr prawn?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

Seafood, seafood everywhere! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Seafood, seafood everywhere!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I don't get it anywhere..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I don't get it anywhere..
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Grab some a few posts above. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

Random fish random fish  everywhere


----------



## K.A. (Dec 13, 2012)

Random post is random proves life.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 13, 2012)

I just left and fishes are named everywhere,


I has sads



--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## _Variable (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi all


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Ella...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Morning, muffins (you're gonna be called muffins whether you like it or not ) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning, muffins (you're gonna be called muffins whether you like it or not )
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



+2

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> +2
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



+3


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 13, 2012)

Over nine-thousand 

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:
    


---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------

I just accidently banned prawesome from the IRC channel 

If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.



        and should feel trolled :silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Morning, muffins (you're gonna be called muffins whether you like it or not )
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








BeerChameleon said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse








jugg1es said:


> +2
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse





OptimusLove said:


> +3

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Over nine-thousand
> 
> If you are feeling angry or insulted after reading this post, you probably just got trolled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I unbanned myself


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> And I unbanned myself

Click to collapse



Joys of dealing with noobs  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

undercover said:


> Joys of dealing with noobs
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

MUFFINS!!!! Mornin'.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> MUFFINS!!!! Mornin'.

Click to collapse








Lulz!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey everybody

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> MUFFINS!!!! Mornin'.

Click to collapse



Evrning werked







BeerChameleon said:


> Lulz!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Got the jeep? 







odetoandroid said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Lulz!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse




Pics of jeep tonight or it didn't happen.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

IRC channel is now Secure..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> IRC channel is now Secure..

Click to collapse



Say :what::what:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Pics of jeep tonight or it didn't happen.

Click to collapse



No jeep yet as it 6:30am  and pics will come around 5:00 pm maybe earlier depending on how smooth everything goes 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Pics of Muffinmobile tonight or it didn't happen.

Click to collapse



FTFY

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Anybody have a muffin bumper sticker? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Also:
Pool?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

Pool? Now? I just woke up! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pool? Now? I just woke up!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well I have been up for 3 hours :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _Variable (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi again, just browsing yahoo news


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hi again, just browsing yahoo news

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I have been up for 3 hours :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I've been up for the minutes. 





OptimusLove said:


> Hi again, just browsing yahoo news

Click to collapse



Hiya, Ella. Y u no do task of trust? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I've been up for the minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What time is it over there? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _Variable (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I've been up for the minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All of em will get my mom mad.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What time is it over there?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



7:36 am

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> All of em will get my mom mad.

Click to collapse



You should learn to hide things better from your parents! 

Okay, so what won't get you into trouble? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 7:36 am
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Me too  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ah, good old mountain time. :banghead:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, good old mountain time. :banghead:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Arizona time too 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _Variable (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You should learn to hide things better from your parents!
> 
> Okay, so what won't get you into trouble?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Something not involving wasting of food/cothes/money.etc and not too bad for my age


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Something not involving wasting of food/cothes/money.etc and not too bad for my age

Click to collapse



Try number 8 then! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Try number 8 then!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Pool now? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Pool now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Shower now, then breakfast now, then prolly. 

Edit: You've probably gotten better, while I've gotten worse - if that's even possible for me. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Shower now, then breakfast now, then prolly.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I might do the same  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Shower now, then breakfast now, then prolly.
> 
> Edit: You've probably gotten better, while I've gotten worse - if that's even possible for me.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Also no I am the same, I haven't played that much at all.. for real

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

Bump. What's going on in here?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Something not involving wasting of food/cothes/money.etc and not too bad for my age

Click to collapse



Well, how about singing a song and dancing?

@apex.. you have an unread pm.. nothing important.. just my curiosity killing me

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Bump. What's going on in here?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica!

Click to collapse



I am cranky cause I woke up at 4am and couldn't go back to sleep :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

@Apex - You can change my name in OP.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Urahara said:


> @Apex - You can change my name in OP.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Lol. . That's y I say read before 

He said he will do it once he gets some free time 

@BC... 4am y so late

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol. . That's y I say read before
> 
> He said he will do it once he gets some free time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U tell me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol. . That's y I say read before
> 
> He said he will do it once he gets some free time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont feel like reading 30 pages.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, how about singing a song and dancing?
> 
> @apex.. you have an unread pm.. nothing important.. just my curiosity killing me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll check in a moment. 





Urahara said:


> @Apex - You can change my name in OP.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



I would, but I don't know how to spell. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Say :what::what:
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



? 







BeerChameleon said:


> Coolstorybro.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



*sis


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll check in a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



!kcab siht gnirb steL

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Urahara said:


> !kcab siht gnirb steL
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



gpj.oN

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 13, 2012)

Freck yea! I'm getting a Note II soon!!! 


Emmmmmm..... Derp?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> gpj.oN
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop your maps. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Freck yea! I'm getting a Note II soon!!!
> 
> 
> Emmmmmm..... Derp?

Click to collapse



Congrats! I hope you have big hands. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> ?

Click to collapse



I didn't get what you did to "secure" irc:what:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Freck yea! I'm getting a Note II soon!!!
> 
> 
> Emmmmmm..... Derp?

Click to collapse



Cooool...:thumbup::thumbup:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

Bye. I'll be back in a few hours.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Freck yea! I'm getting a Note II soon!!!
> 
> 
> Emmmmmm..... Derp?

Click to collapse



You mean shrek? 
Congrats mate 







Deadly. said:


> I didn't get what you did to "secure" irc:what:
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Use /msg chanserv help set secure


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Use /msg chanserv help set secure

Click to collapse



Bro, I had already done it the first day I set it up.. well, doing it again doesn't harm.. but it doesn't increase it either

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

Thread has been dying this past week.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Thread has been dying this past week.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Cause the muffins are getting eaten and only ones left are the carrot muffin and pumpkin muffin 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _akash (Dec 13, 2012)

Or beer muffins or chameleon muffins... 
Lol..


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Or beer muffins or chameleon muffins...
> Lol..
> 
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



I am not a muffin I am a banana 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cause the muffins are getting eaten and only ones left are the carrot muffin and pumpkin muffin
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Guess what flavor I am. Butter-Rum!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Guess what flavor I am. Butter-Rum!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Like rum cake , yummy, do u have the drizzle sauce ( no no not dirty!!  )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Like rum cake , yummy, do u have the drizzle sauce ( no no not dirty!!  )
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Thread has been dying this past week.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Dudes have exams and school and junk this week. After those are over, it'll pick back up the way it was. Besides, it got pretty damn crazy at one point with the pace at which guys were posting. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



Oh brother  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dudes have exams and school and junk this week. After those are over, it'll pick back up the way it was. Besides, it got pretty damn crazy at one point with the pace at which guys were posting.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I don't have exams until Febuary. I do have an essay tomorrow and a book report. And I have a game today. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Rum cake glaze sauce that u drizzle over the cake, it is made mostly of rum with butter,sugar and water

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Rum cake glaze sauce that u drizzle over the cake, it is made mostly of rum with butter, sugar, and drizz and water
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



FTFY

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

I love butter-rum muffins.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

Whoa! I was nominated for secretary? When was this? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## _akash (Dec 13, 2012)

Whoa we are reaching upto 9000 
Posts ..

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Whoa! I was nominated for secretary? When was this?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Eons ago, keep up man! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Eons ago, keep up man!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



The winning post is 9001 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Eons ago, keep up man!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sorry I don't have internet. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> The winning post is 9001
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## _akash (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The winning post is 9001
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



So you will wait for 9000th post?


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 13, 2012)

#9000 




*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

See you guys in a few hours. Bye!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Afternoon muffins 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Whoa! I was nominated for secretary? When was this?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



I did.. 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## _akash (Dec 13, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> #9000
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



9004




-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Also, job fair was a bait and switch.  Said management positions, all were sales, most needed BA/BS in it and extensive experience.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Also, job fair was a bait and switch.  Said management positions, all were sales, most needed BA/BS in it and extensive experience.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



DBZ. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Urahara said:


> See you guys in a few hours. Bye!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



The leaver wins 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> The leaver wins
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



9001! 
a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

Y always those who are really good person & dear to you passes away , when still so many bad people live in this world :crying:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y always those who are really good person & dear to you passes away , when still so many bad people live in this world :crying:
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



I ask myself that question every time I realize my mother-in-law is still alive.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y always those who are really good person & dear to you passes away , when still so many bad people live in this world :crying:
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



If I believed in God I would say that he doesn't want bad people, so takes good ones. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

I do believe in God, but that we're not puppets and He is no puppet master.  **** happens, He neither causes nor prevents all good or bad in the world.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

undercover said:


> If I believed in God I would say that he doesn't want bad people, so takes good ones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wish he would give back my uncle.. he just passed away.. I want him back.. he was really great person & always helpful to everyone.. kind too..

Sorry guys.. for dampaning the mood here.. 

I wish I could do something to revert this.. I missed my chance to meet him before he went..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I wish he would give back my uncle.. he just passed away.. I want him back.. he was really great person & always helpful to everyone.. kind too..
> 
> Sorry guys.. for dampaning the mood here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please let's take religion out ta this thread b4 the mods wake up 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Never apologize for being real here, brother.

My wife lost 7 people in the last year. It's hard.  It's frequently not right.

If you/he are at all religious, then there can be peace found there.

No words can change your loss, but I've heard it said that if you let the loss of the person absorb you, then you are forsaking their life.  Honor and cherish the life, and let yourself feel the pain and loss without drowning in it.

We're here. :bro-hug:

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I wish he would give back my uncle.. he just passed away.. I want him back.. he was really great person & always helpful to everyone.. kind too..
> 
> Sorry guys.. for dampaning the mood here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for your loss man. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 13, 2012)

Happy Holiday all

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2045697


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I wish he would give back my uncle.. he just passed away.. I want him back.. he was really great person & always helpful to everyone.. kind too..
> 
> Sorry guys.. for dampaning the mood here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, I've lost both grandparents and a best friend recently. I know what you're going throb. If you need someone to talk to, I'm always open. You can PM me, Gtalk, whatever. Just know you have my support while your grieving as you all supported me. That's what brothers are for! :thumbup:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Happy Holiday all
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2045697

Click to collapse



Holy Tony Stark! (Not really, but you get what I'm saying) How have you been? Long time no see... 

Happy holidays to you as well! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 13, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Please let's take religion out ta this thread b4 the mods wake up
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sorry.. I didn't mean to.. I'm just not me..

I cant think properly.. I'll take some off time.. 

Thanks for the nice words brothers..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sorry.. I didn't mean to.. I'm just not me..
> 
> I cant think properly.. I'll take some off time..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am very sorry about your loss and I am not trying to be mean, I just know as soon as we start talking about religion, it usually gets into deep and mods come ,

So I am here to help to bro, just pm me or something 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Holy Tony Stark! (Not really, but you get what I'm saying) How have you been? Long time no see...
> 
> Happy holidays to you as well!

Click to collapse



:good::highfive::good:


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> :good::highfive::good:

Click to collapse



:thumbup::beer:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey guys!!!

Just passing through...
How's everyone doing?

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> Just passing through...
> How's everyone doing?
> ...

Click to collapse



Howdy, Sleepy! What's been going on? Doing good myself, ready to get back home. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I wish he would give back my uncle.. he just passed away.. I want him back.. he was really great person & always helpful to everyone.. kind too..
> 
> Sorry guys.. for dampaning the mood here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro...
Sorry for your loss... 
Just try to remember the good times you had with your uncle, think of what he'd wish for you to be doing in such a situation, and keep that in mind.
Try not to get depressed... there will probably be others in the family who'll need your support...

And don't be sorry about posting anything on this thread... we may have started out as a bunch of people out to have some fun, but we've all become much more... the closest thing one can have to family on the internet...
So please, (I think I speak for all of us here when I say this) say whatever you want to on this thread, and most of the time, a frat brother will be here to support you.

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy, Sleepy! What's been going on? Doing good myself, ready to get back home.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hey Apex!
You're on out on holiday, or work?
I'm good... back home for some time, a bit busy catching up with the family and all that....
So I might be in hibernation for some time...
Anything new... except for the ToTs? (Which I plan on doing when I get back )

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 13, 2012)

Note II ! !

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Never apologize for being real here, brother.
> 
> My wife lost 7 people in the last year. It's hard.  It's frequently not right.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










Apex_Strider said:


> Hey man, I've lost both grandparents and a best friend recently. I know what you're going throb. If you need someone to talk to, I'm always open. You can PM me, Gtalk, whatever. Just know you have my support while your grieving as you all supported me. That's what brothers are for! :thumbup:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



^This...
*thumbup*

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

@Sleepy, I'm traveling for work this week. I should be home Friday evening, at least that's the flight itinerary right now. Nothing much new here other than that which you already mentioned. Looking forward to seeing more videos up, and I'm planning on doing mine over the weekend. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

@infinity's new Note 2...
Nice... I like.

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Note 2: if it was any smaller, I'd be jealous of my dad's.  Thank God it isn't.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Note 2: if it was any smaller, I'd be jealous of my dad's.  Thank God it isn't.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



Totally misinterpreting your comment was easy...
I thought bigger was better... 


Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Totally misinterpreting your comment was easy...
> I thought bigger was better...
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm avoiding commenting further, lest my depravity show itself.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @Sleepy, I'm traveling for work this week. I should be home Friday evening, at least that's the flight itinerary right now. Nothing much new here other than that which you already mentioned. Looking forward to seeing more videos up, and I'm planning on doing mine over the weekend.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



WUT?!!???
Y u make vid????

U is da founder... no need to... unless you really wants to.... 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Note 2: if it was any smaller, I'd be jealous of my dad's.  Thank God it isn't.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



That would just be too easy to poke fun at 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm avoiding commenting further, lest my depravity show itself.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse




We're all depraved here...

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> That would just be too easy to poke fun at
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



It was.

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 13, 2012)

To join I have to do task of trust ? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> To join I have to do task of trust ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



In a word,  yes.  And change avatar and sig

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> WUT?!!???
> Y u make vid????
> 
> U is da founder... no need to... unless you really wants to....
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a task of trust, therefore to gain my fellow brother's trust, I will be completing a task as well. No need in expecting you guys to do it if it isn't something I myself wouldn't do! :thumbup:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

Maybe another day delay on jeep  my uncle sent me the paperwork but may not wire money til tomorrow morning  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> To join I have to do task of trust ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's all stated in the OP under the "Pledge Criteria" section. We're ready for more pledges, so chop chop! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's a task of trust, therefore to gain my fellow brother's trust, I will be completing a task as well. No need in expecting you guys to do it if it isn't something I myself wouldn't do! :thumbup:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, it's all stated in the OP under the "Pledge Criteria" section. We're ready for more pledges, so chop chop!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Tomorrow I'll check it out !

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's a task of trust, therefore to gain my fellow brother's trust, I will be completing a task as well. No need in expecting you guys to do it if it isn't something I myself wouldn't do! :thumbup:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Good, good.  Lots of funny videos to make fun of 

So then apex,  which one is it going to be? 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good, good.  Lots of funny videos to make fun of
> 
> So then apex,  which one is it going to be?
> 
> I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.

Click to collapse



Probably #2, 5, 6, 7, & 8! The 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Tomorrow I'll check it out !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



But today is today, sieze the day, this day, today! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

Watching M*A*S*H....

Anyone else like that show?
It has this simplicity to it....
Seems like it's from a simpler time ( though I know it isn't)

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 13, 2012)

I am choosing option #8 !!
Its best from that unicorn stuff etc.

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I am choosing option #8 !!
> Its best from that unicorn stuff etc.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey! There's only one Unicorn option, and everyone loves Unicorns! 

At any rate, when you're ready to pledge, after changing avatar and signature, just post back here and I'll get you added to the Pledges List in the OP! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Watching M*A*S*H....
> 
> Anyone else like that show?
> It has this simplicity to it....
> ...

Click to collapse



Love the series 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

Meeting time, and I'm bringing travel size lube for everyone.

Normally, we're not that nice.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Meeting time, and I'm bringing travel size lube for everyone.
> 
> Normally, we're not that nice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Travel size, eh? At least it doesn't call for the industrial 55 gallon drum size! Good luck. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 13, 2012)

I was going through some old pictures from tour and came across this..
http://s14.directupload.net/images/121213/nk7qy5iw.jpg
Has anybody ever eaten here before?
I also have some pictures of a place called rock n' roll ribs..



http://s1.directupload.net/images/121213/trdhu8sz.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/121213/xe66aqul.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/121213/hoiyr3wc.jpg


anyone ate there yet either. It's filled with Iron Maiden memorabilia, and those are not all the pictures.

I'm making a special trip to munchies 420 tonight from GA Lol. Because it's that damn good. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Bro, I had already done it the first day I set it up.. well, doing it again doesn't harm.. but it doesn't increase it either
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? 
Also..sorry for your loss bro







BeerChameleon said:


> I am not a muffin I am a banana
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





You are a chameleon





Apex_Strider said:


> Dudes have exams and school and junk this week. After those are over, it'll pick back up the way it was. Besides, it got pretty damn crazy at one point with the pace at which guys were posting.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I will be back mapsing next week 







jRi0T68 said:


> I ask myself that question every time I realize my mother-in-law is still alive.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



LMAO


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's my title in the muffin clan.... 
Werked-Mrs. Strider <<<<use it


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Here's my title in the muffin clan....
> Werked-Mrs. Strider <<<<use it

Click to collapse



Hi Mrs. Strider


----------



## werked (Dec 13, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi Mrs. Strider

Click to collapse



Make that THE Mrs. Strider.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Make that THE Mrs. Strider.

Click to collapse



Hiya lady muffin 

I am going to call my kids Ctrl, Alt and Delete. Then if they muck up I will just hit them all at once.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 13, 2012)

In case u people haven't been following, jeep is delayed another day  let's hope that it is only 1 day

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

werked said:


> Here's my title in the muffin clan....
> Werked-Mrs. Strider <<<<use it

Click to collapse



:blushes: 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys...
seriously thinking of getting a placeholder phone for the next 5 months... till the GS4 launches...

HTC Sensation, GS2 or GS3 Mini...

Wotsay?
Which one is the best choice?
Spec wise and Development wise...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2012)

GS2 is fantastic, with excellent dev, even on US variants.

I'm on a TMO GS2 and also waiting for GS4.

Meeting went well. I didn't even have to make everyone hide their wives, kids, or husbands.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 13, 2012)

I got my daughter a SII for Christmas. Maybe she'll let me play with it? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 13, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I got my daughter a SII for Christmas. Maybe she'll let me play with it?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You have a daughter? How old are you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> You have a daughter? How old are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have two kids, a boy and a girl. And, do I really have to divulge that other information? 

Meh, what the hell... I'm 35. (Going on 25) 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have two kids, a boy and a girl. And, do I really have to divulge that other information?
> 
> Meh, what the hell... I'm 35. (Going on 25)
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



By and girl here too. 29 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Bunch of grampas in here.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Boy and girl here too. 29
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad to see I'm not the only old fart around these here parts! 

Oh, and I FTFY... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm 32, 1 boy.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

I have 1 girl. 8 months two days ago. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I have 1 girl. 8 months two days ago.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Aaaaaand, how old are you? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Aaaaaand, how old are you?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



15. Why?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> 15. Why?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Well, everyone else gave their age along with their offspring count! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, everyone else gave their age along with their offspring count!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Whoops. My bad. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 14, 2012)

Rofl. I was :what:

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl. I was :what:
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



What?
:shocked:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 14, 2012)

At your young paternity.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> At your young paternity.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



What does paternity mean? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> What does paternity mean?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Pater =father

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

veeman said:


> Pater =father
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Pederast = 8 year olds, Dude... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

:what::what::what::what:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh, geez, now he's confused/disgusted the Mrs.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## veeman (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Pederast = 8 year olds, Dude...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Wut? I don't even know what that means. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

So why am I a predator or whatever you call it? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> So why am I a predator or whatever you call it.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



It's just from a movie, no literal connection to you. However, if you've not seen it, go watch The Big Lebowski. Nao! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been nominated for Chaplain? What does the chaplain do?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 14, 2012)

Baaahahaha. Great movie.

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

veeman said:


> I've been nominated for Chaplain? What does the chaplain do?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Read in the OP, young Veem. 





jRi0T68 said:


> Baaahahaha. Great movie.
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
> Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.

Click to collapse



One of the classics from the 90's!

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Read in the OP, young Veem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya, I read it and still don't know wtf that's saying.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't understand what the secretary does. So I keep track of everything that was said in a meeting, and who said it. I also keep track the minutes. I also submit(PM?) new memeber's registration. Am I corrrect? Did I forget anything?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 14, 2012)

veeman

www.dictionary.com

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ya, I read it and still don't know wtf that's saying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



It's short of a faux position; however, the Chaplain can be responsible for safekeeping of all tasks of trust, any other frat-related things. The Chaplain can heed up the chore of rituals (initiations, etc) and some other stuff I've not thought of yet. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I don't understand what the secretary does. So I keep track of everything that was said in a meeting, and who said it. I also keep track the minutes. I also submit(PM?) new memeber's registration. Am I corrrect? Did I forget anything?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Yeah, pretty much. Say, where's the new recruits? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 14, 2012)

I gotted hungry. 

ΧΔΑ Fraternity: It shall soon be upon us. Beware.
Plus! The secret to success as told by our founder.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Say, where's the new recruits?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Give some time. 
I just got internet back on today. Just be happy I broke the rules at school to stay active. (Jk) I even got a 97% on my vocab. Lowest grade on vocab for 3 years. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Give some time.
> I just got internet back on today. Just be happy I broke the rules at school to stay active. (Jk) I even got a 97% on my vocab. Lowest grade on vocab for 3 years.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep hanging around here and you'll fail vocabulary and English.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Keep hanging around here and you'll fail vocabulary and English.

Click to collapse



O I alrdy hav. I stil the smarterst tho!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Keep hanging around here and you'll fail vocabulary and English.

Click to collapse



Hey, I gots gud whiff werds n stuf

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Give some time.
> I just got internet back on today. Just be happy I broke the rules at school to stay active. (Jk) I even got a 97% on my vocab. Lowest grade on vocab for 3 years.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> ...

Click to collapse



Day-um! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

I missed the task of trust videos. Who made one so far and where can I fine them. (I'm too lazy to read through 100 posts).
I did see Deadly.'s though.

Edit: Nevermind. I'll just check the youtube channel.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I missed the task of trust videos. Who made one so far and where can I fine them. (I'm too lazy to read through 100 posts).
> I did see Deadly.'s though.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I'll just check the youtube channel.
> ...

Click to collapse



Surch chi delta alpha on YouTube.  seewhatididthere


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Telzastorm's and devstaff's were really weak. Here's how it should be done.
Friend=F
You=Y

F-Hello
Y-I'm sorry, but I really cannot talk right now.
F-What are you talking about. You called me.
Y-Listen, I don't have time for your stupid games. I have to go right now! I cant talk now.
F-But you called me!
Y-What are you talking about. You just called me!
F-What! Are you kidding me? You called me!
Y-No! You just called me saying the police were after you, and you didn't have time to talk. Stop messing around.
F-Why would the police be after me?! I did not call you. You called me.
Y-I don't know. You said something about smoking weed. Which makes sense, since you're such a drug addict. Also, smoking weed leads to memory loss.
F-I have never done drugs in my life! Are you freaking kidding me?!
Y-Listen, all I know is that you called me aand said you didnt have time to talk.
F-What?! That's what you said to me!
Y-Are you ok? You seem out of it
F-I'm fine! You're out of it.
Y-I dont have the freaking time to talk right now. A hippo is giving birth on my porchstep. Don't call again! *Hangs up*.

Something like that woule be good. Even this one is pretty weak. I'll give another example when I wake up.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Anybody watch Take it All?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 14, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> veeman
> 
> www.dictionary.com
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to go to link?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

veeman said:


> How to go to link?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



?diputs uoy erA

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> ?diputs uoy erA
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



I no know what u r saying.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

veeman said:


> I no know what u r saying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Too bad.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's just from a movie, no literal connection to you. However, if you've not seen it, go watch The Big Lebowski. Nao!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



The Dude Abides 

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------




veeman said:


> I no know what u r saying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Can't figure out if stupid....
Or just trolling.

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

Also, dead thread is dead


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 14, 2012)

Goood morning guys! I have less that 7 days left until xmas vacation  :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

Good mornevening, gang! How's everyone doing?

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good mornevening, gang! How's everyone doing?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Cheetos and Keystone.  Life is in order.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

What's up guys?
Can't sleep. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys?
> Can't sleep.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sofar, Apex posted "good morning", and then disappeared....nice little thread here.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sofar, Apex posted "good morning", and then disappeared....nice little thread here.

Click to collapse



Lol well damn. You ever get a chance to check out Tetrarch?


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol well damn. You ever get a chance to check out Tetrarch?
> 
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Oh crap, no....now's a good time though....thanks dude...gonna check them out right now....stay tuned....


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh crap, no....now's a good time though....thanks dude...gonna check them out right now....stay tuned....

Click to collapse



Lol you might like them. I'm usually all about the heavier stuff, but when I played with those guys they changed me Lol but I still prefer the heavier stuff. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _akash (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol 
how many drummers we have here?
I see a drummer talking to another drummer..

-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Lol
> how many drummers we have here?
> I see a drummer talking to another drummer..
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Lol that avatar is sweet dude :thumbup:
And do you play any instruments?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol you might like them. I'm usually all about the heavier stuff, but when I played with those guys they changed me Lol but I still prefer the heavier stuff.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



well,after seeing a nice promo video on youtube for them, holy crap......let's not kid ourselves....a black chick lead guitarist?   She freaking rocks....and the drummer has great energy....very nice,very nice.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> well,after seeing a nice promo video on youtube for them, holy crap......let's not kid ourselves....a black chick lead guitarist?   She freaking rocks....and the drummer has great energy....very nice,very nice.

Click to collapse



Which promo did you watch?
We are the hunters?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Which promo did you watch?
> We are the hunters?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



yup


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

Morning guys..and "The Mrs.Strider" and Ella
Seewhatididthere 

Also..long post coming up 




werked said:


> Make that THE Mrs. Strider.

Click to collapse



Alrighty then..look above 







BeerChameleon said:


> In case u people haven't been following, jeep is delayed another day  let's hope that it is only 1 day
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What happened? 







Apex_Strider said:


> I have two kids, a boy and a girl. And, do I really have to divulge that other information?
> 
> Meh, what the hell... I'm 35. (Going on 25)
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Grandpaaa  I had a feeling you were at mid-thirties anyway 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Bunch of grandpas in here.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Yep..Including you 
Also..FTFY







Urahara said:


> 15. Why?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse





You are 15 and you have girl? 





werked said:


> Keep hanging around here and you'll fail vocabulary and English.

Click to collapse





I started hanging around here and...actually, my vocab increased 





Urahara said:


> Telzastorm's and devstaff's were really weak. Here's how it should be done.
> Friend=F
> You=Y
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no set example and do it yourself?


----------



## _akash (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol that avatar is sweet dude :thumbup:
> And do you play any instruments?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Thanks.
I dont like playing instruments.
I like singing and basketball..
Thats all..


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> yup

Click to collapse



Lol thanks for the compliment. That's me. I quit the band just after we got out of audiohammer studios earlier this year.  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol thanks for the compliment. That's me. I quit the band just after we got out of audiohammer studios earlier this year.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



That was you in that vid??  You son of a *****, you're good!

need more proof though, post a pic of yourself with your phone right now,.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Thanks.
> I dont like playing instruments.
> I like singing and basketball..
> Thats all..
> ...

Click to collapse



Singing is cool. I could never sing Lol
Ain't got the chords to pull it off 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 03:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That was you in that vid??  You son of a *****, you're good!
> 
> need more proof though, post a pic of yourself with your phone right now,.

Click to collapse



Lol yeah man! 
Thanks. Much appreciated

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Singing is cool. I could never sing Lol
> Ain't got the vocal chords to pull it off
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



How kind 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



For f*cks sake, stop fixing stuff.  It aint funny.


*f*ck's
*ain't,



yeah, we got it.




*isn't


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 14, 2012)

Morning guyz




        ib4l :silly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That was you in that vid??  You son of a *****, you're good!
> 
> need more proof though, post a pic of yourself with your phone right now,.

Click to collapse



I'll post some pictures of us on tour Lol
Also there's video's of tour on YouTube. Some of it is funny. Pics coming soon

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll post some pictures of us on tour Lol
> Also there's video's of tour on YouTube. Some of it is funny. Pics coming soon
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Alright...in good faith.  You rock like hell though (no homo).


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> For f*cks sake, stop fixing stuff.  It aint funny.
> 
> 
> *f*ck's
> ...

Click to collapse



It is...like you just did


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> It is...like you just did

Click to collapse



I correct my own mistakes, mostly.

HEART CAKE PARTY.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Alright...in good faith.  You rock like hell though (no homo).

Click to collapse






http://s1.directupload.net/images/121214/jjtq3isp.jpg
http://s7.directupload.net/images/121214/ey285yci.jpg
http://s1.directupload.net/images/121214/y9feb9k9.jpg



That's only a couple obviously, but I have tons more on my computer. These I pulled from my Facebook. I can post more if needed Lol though i doubt it's necessary after this proof 


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s1.directupload.net/images/121214/jjtq3isp.jpg
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/121214/ey285yci.jpg
> http://s1.directupload.net/images/121214/y9feb9k9.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im a believer.

So rad dude....Ive been retired for 6 years now....nice to see a commerade carrying the torch for the rest of us.  Enjoy it man.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im a believer.
> 
> So rad dude....Ive been retired for 6 years now....nice to see a commerade carrying the torch for the rest of us.  Enjoy it man.

Click to collapse



How do you buy phones?


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sofar, Apex posted "good morning", and then disappeared....nice little thread here.

Click to collapse



:lurking:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> How do you buy phones?

Click to collapse



With money.  If there's another way, I'm all ears.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im a believer.
> 
> So rad dude....Ive been retired for 6 years now....nice to see a commerade carrying the torch for the rest of us.  Enjoy it man.

Click to collapse



Hell I plan on getting another band started some time next year. Hopefully I can get back out on the road. I miss it. There's nothing better than going places you've never been and seeing things you wouldn't normally get to see. But little know the downside of it... the business side  things get harder than most could imagine. 

Ah the good and bad times on the road.. you gotta love em :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I plan on getting another band started some time next year. Hopefully I can get back out on the road. I miss it. There's nothing better than going places you've never been and seeing things you wouldn't normally get to see. But little know the downside of it... the business side  things get harder than most could imagine.
> 
> Ah the good and bad times on the road.. you gotta love em :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just told my life story...well,the first half....from age 13-30 for me.  Seen a lot man...a whole lot.  Unfortunately, due to a fire,I have next to nothing to show for it.  I have a few things I can show my kids, but there's bad language galore, so I'll have to wait until they're older.


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> How do you buy phones?

Click to collapse



*Retired. 

*From playing music professionally. 

:still lurking:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I plan on getting another band started some time next year. Hopefully I can get back out on the road. I miss it. There's nothing better than going places you've never been and seeing things you wouldn't normally get to see. But little know the downside of it... the business side  things get harder than most could imagine.
> 
> Ah the good and bad times on the road.. you gotta love em :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You just told my life story...well,the first half....from age 13-30 for me.  Seen a lot man...a whole lot.  Unfortunately, due to a fire,I have next to nothing to show for it.  I have a few things I can show my kids, but there's bad language galore, so I'll have to wait until they're older.

Click to collapse



2 drummers 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *Retired.
> 
> *From playing music professionally.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You just told my life story...well,the first half....from age 13-30 for me.  Seen a lot man...a whole lot.  Unfortunately, due to a fire,I have next to nothing to show for it.  I have a few things I can show my kids, but there's bad language galore, so I'll have to wait until they're older.

Click to collapse



Yeah I'll be able to show my daughter Tetrarch soon but not any of my other bands. I was in a death metal band that was on the verge of signing with MetalBlade records called Undying Darkness. That.. I almost think of never showing her Lol. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yeah I'll be able to show my daughter Tetrarch soon but not any of my other bands. I was in a death metal band that was on the verge of signing with MetalBlade records called Undying Darkness. That.. I almost think of never showing her Lol.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



So you're a dad too.....way cool.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So you're a dad too.....way cool.

Click to collapse



Lol yeah.. many crazy unspeakable things happened on the road.. 

Though I would never change a thing. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol yeah.. many crazy unspeakable things happened on the road..
> 
> Though I would never change a thing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have two road babies.  Luckily with my wife both times.  Thoroghly documented in the Mafia thread


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> 2 drummers
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



And a bassist... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> And a bassist...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



we're 3/5ths of Pink Floyd.  I mean, The Grateful Dead.


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

I can play the tambourine.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> And a bassist...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



These 2 drummers took over our thread


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have two road babies.  Luckily with my wife both times.  Thoroghly documented in the Mafia thread

Click to collapse



Lol I was hooking up with a different girl almost every night 

But after the final show of the tour, when I got home, I got a phone call saying I was a soon to be dad. I got in my car and drove straight back to New York to get Melody(baby's momma) Sadly things never worked out between us, but I still get to see Skylar every other weekend. Luckily they live in Tennessee now, so its not a terrible drive to see her :thumbup:

I can't lie though, I haven't settled down yet. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

One of my favourite pics


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I can play the tambourine.

Click to collapse



Now we have ourselves a real band! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> These 2 drummers took over our thread

Click to collapse



Indeed we have. But now its 2 drummers and a bassist. Join the band. Tryouts start NAO! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I was hooking up with a different girl almost every night
> 
> But after the final show of the tour, when I got home, I got a phone call saying I was a soon to be dad. I got in my car and drove straight back to New York to get Melody(baby's momma) Sadly things never worked out between us, but I still get to see Skylar every other weekend. Luckily they live in Tennessee now, so its not a terrible drive to see her :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Daughters....they grow up. Think about that.


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

A tambourine is the thing you shake, right?!


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> A tambourine is the thing you shake, right?!

Click to collapse



*Redacted lewd comment*

Oh, and hi Mrs Strider! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1562457
> 
> One of my favourite pics

Click to collapse



that was one of the first ecards.....ever.  sigh.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Indeed we have. But now its 2 drummers and a bassist. Join the band. Tryouts start NAO!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I am not a 'music guy'..I am more of an android and gaming geek guy 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> that was one of the first ecards.....ever.  sigh.

Click to collapse



Still awesome


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> A tambourine is the thing you shake, right?!

Click to collapse



It's more of a wiggle.  'nuff practice....


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Daughters....they grow up. Think about that.

Click to collapse



This is very true. Let me say this though, I'm not a womaniser anymore. I've actually found a little slice of heaven if you get what I mean. 1 daughter is enough. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> This is very true. Let me say this though, I'm not a womaniser anymore. I've actually found a little slice of heaven if you get what I mean. 1 daughter is enough. :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Glad to hear.  Mine are 7 and 2.......I regret nothing.  been with their mom for 13 years, married for 10.  Something to shoot for. 


But believe you me, I was an absolute whore before all that.


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Glad to hear.  Mine are 7 and 2.......I regret nothing.  been with their mom for 13 years, married for 10.  Something to shoot for.
> 
> 
> But believe you me, I was an absolute whore before all that.

Click to collapse



I was married for almost 9 miserable years. Only three good things ever came from my marriage: the first two are my kids, and the third was 


        my vasectomy
    
... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Glad to hear.  Mine are 7 and 2.......I regret nothing.  been with their mom for 13 years, married for 10.  Something to shoot for.
> 
> 
> But believe you me, I was an absolute whore before all that.

Click to collapse



That's awesome bro :thumbup:
My baby girl is 3 years come February 14th.  she is growing quite fast. 

And i always did wish things would have worked between me and Melody, but it is what it is.. Life has other plans for me. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I was married for almost 9 miserable years. Only three good things ever came from my marriage: the first two are my kids, and the third was
> 
> 
> my vasectomy
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol +1000 :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I was married for almost 9 miserable years. Only three good things ever came from my marriage: the first two are my kids, and the third was
> 
> 
> my vasectomy
> ...

Click to collapse



Im about to "end'it in Feb......


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I was married for almost 9 miserable years. Only three good things ever came from my marriage: the first two are my kids, and the third was
> 
> 
> my vasectomy
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm me YouTube channel info bro I am waiting ?!?!

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That's awesome bro :thumbup:
> My baby girl is 3 years come February 14th.  she is growing quite fast.
> 
> And i always did wish things would have worked between me and Melody, but it is what it is.. Life has other plans for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you're not in the mafia thread,i'll devulge.....Spaghetti and Meatball are my daughters, and they are f'n awesome....


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Pm me YouTube channel info bro I am waiting ?!?!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you ready to pledge? If so, you need to pick a muffiny muffin avatar and a custom forum signature, which you will need to keep for the two week pledge period. Afterward, you will become an Official Charter Member. Have you already introduced yourself also? Sorry, been traveling this week, kind of hard to keep up sometimes... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Since you're not in the mafia thread,i'll devulge.....Spaghetti and Meatball are my daughters, and they are f'n awesome....

Click to collapse



Lol spaghetti and meatball eh?
That's hilarious :thumbup:

Any particular reason they have those nicknames? Lol

@Apex: have you slept bro?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes I am ready to pledge now what ?
What do i have to do to my signature??


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Yes I am ready to pledge now what ?
> What do i have to do to my signature??

Click to collapse



Add some mufinny goodness to it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol spaghetti and meatball eh?
> That's hilarious :thumbup:
> 
> Any particular reason they have those nicknames? Lol
> ...

Click to collapse



7 year old is built like me...tall and skinny=Spaghetti......


2 year old is shorter and more stocky.....Meatball.


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol spaghetti and meatball eh?
> That's hilarious :thumbup:
> 
> Any particular reason they have those nicknames? Lol
> ...

Click to collapse



No sleep 'til Brooklyn. 

I'm about to try to catch a few Zzzzs... 





DanceOff said:


> Yes I am ready to pledge now what ?
> What do i have to do to my signature??

Click to collapse



Avatar needs to be one in the 2nd post (or you may submit another for approval) and forum signature changed to reflect something along the lines of, "Sent from my Muffin"... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Yes I am ready to pledge now what ?
> What do i have to do to my signature??

Click to collapse



Axis, you up? Can you take care of this for me? I'm hitting the hay... 

Thanks brother. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 7 year old is built like me...tall and skinny=Spaghetti......
> 
> 
> 2 year old is shorter and more stocky.....Meatball.

Click to collapse



haha that was worth asking 
I need a nickname for my girl. Besides the usual names parents call their kids 






Apex_Strider said:


> No sleep 'til Brooklyn.
> 
> I'm about to try to catch a few Zzzzs...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Word. I need to sleep as well, but i don't feel so great, so staying up til I'm better. May need to just eat. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Axis, you up? Can you take care of this for me? I'm hitting the hay...
> 
> Thanks brother.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Got it brother. Take a load off :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

Morning muffins 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Howz my avatar ?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Howz my avatar ?

Click to collapse



Looks good. Now the signature? And intro (if you haven't already)

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



Morning jugg1es. How goes things?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Signature done


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol where's the muffin related stuff? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol where's the muffin related stuff?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



In my sig !


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> In my sig !

Click to collapse



Lol ah I see it now. I'm on mobile Lol can't see it unless its through the browser. 

I dig it. :thumbup: 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 14, 2012)

Svetius in the Blade forum :what::what::what::what:


*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning jugg1es. How goes things?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Im good thanks, :thumbup:

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi all

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hello, ppero..

Good morfterning everyone..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

@axis.. I have all TOT in a single post.. link in my app sig...

ppero.. check it out.. or have you already seen it?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> In my sig !

Click to collapse



Welcome muffin:thumbup:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Muffins rock ;p


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

Maths...Y u so confusing sometimes?


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Maths...Y u so confusing sometimes?

Click to collapse



Hehe I feel awesome when people say this...Hi I am a Maths topper


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Hehe I feel awesome when people say this...Hi I am a Maths topper

Click to collapse



Age?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Maths...Y u so confusing sometimes?

Click to collapse



Math was nothing compared to accounting,

those numbers always gave me gas



Ohai guys

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Good morning. I have decided to take over xda! 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good morning. I have decided to take over xda!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse





____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

Click to collapse



First thing to do after ruling xda- Make Deadly. have complete control over everybody(except myself). Also, he may have a ponie.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good morning. I have decided to take over xda!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Feel free,
Xda has nukes and weapons of mass destruction

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> First thing to do after ruling xda- Make Deadly. have complete control over everybody(except myself). Also, he may have a ponie.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Can i has a ponys toos?


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> First thing to do after ruling xda- Make Deadly. have complete control over everybody(except myself). Also, he may have a ponie.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



OK.. I will let you try..

First line convinced me

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## a.cid (Dec 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can i has a ponys toos?
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Rip english, you served us well once


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Rip english, you served us well once

Click to collapse



Yous has nots understands sarcasms


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## a.cid (Dec 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yous has nots understands sarcasms
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Certainly not, especially if its written that way


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good morning. I have decided to take over xda!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Dec 14, 2012)

Hai all


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai all

Click to collapse



Hey


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 14, 2012)

Sweet Jesus, finally weekend!!!! 

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Age?

Click to collapse



Class 10 in India 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yous has nots understands sarcasms
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse







I understand sarcasm 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Class 10 in India
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



*le me is in the same grade 






jugg1es said:


> I understand sarcasm
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



You indirectly called a.cid an idiot


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Babies.... Babies everywhere


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Babies.... Babies everywhere

Click to collapse



I feel old 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Class 10 in India
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm 9th grade in Norway  

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I feel old
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



Me too  ah well, older is wiser. Someone's gotta keep these little ones in line.


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> *le me is in the same grade
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So how was first term ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Babies.... Babies everywhere

Click to collapse



Welcome to baby world 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Welcome to baby world
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Baby, baby, baby ohhhh

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> *le me is in the same grade
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 to both comments

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Baby, baby, baby ohhhh
> 
> Sent from my Note II using smoke signals

Click to collapse



Stop it 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Me too  ah well, older is wiser. Someone's gotta keep these little ones in line.

Click to collapse



I know right

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 14, 2012)

Goo gooh?
Gah gah goo goo?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Baby, baby, baby ohhhh
> 
> Sent from my Note II using smoke signals

Click to collapse



Oh gawd.... And the little ones haz teh Beaver fever.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Stop it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know you love me I know you care 

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I know you love me I know you care
> 
> Sent from my Note II using smoke signals

Click to collapse



Don't force me to report you bieber fever !

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 14, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I know you love me I know you care
> 
> Sent from my Note II using smoke signals

Click to collapse



Must.......resist......urge....to........fap

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Must.......resist......urge....to........fap
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



It's Friday Friday gotta get down on Friday 

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> It's Friday Friday gotta get down on Friday
> 
> Sent from my Note II using smoke signals

Click to collapse



Stop reminding me of Rebecca black and Justin bieber now I have to hit the report button 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Stop reminding me of Rebecca black and Justin bieber now I have to hit the report button
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dam dam dam dam Inspector Gadget dam dam dam dam, wo-hoo! 

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

In all seriousness.... Justin bieber ish is not allowed in this thread. I'm stepping up in the absence of your fearless leader. Somehow, I think he may agree with me. No moar!! Yuck!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Dam dam dam dam Inspector Gadget dam dam dam dam, wo-hoo!
> 
> Sent from my Note II using smoke signals

Click to collapse



Someone call the doctor.... The one called psychologist. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> In all seriousness.... Justin bieber ish is not allowed in this thread. I'm stepping up in the absence of your fearless leader. Somehow, I think he may agree with me. No moar!! Yuck!!

Click to collapse



Okay.gif

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> In all seriousness.... Justin bieber ish is not allowed in this thread. I'm stepping up in the absence of your fearless leader. Somehow, I think he may agree with me. No moar!! Yuck!!

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Okay.gif
> 
> Sent from my Note II using smoke signals

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Must.......resist......urge....to........fap
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



Stop eeet naoooo!
Do not pollute your fapitudes with thoughts of the Biever...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 14, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Stop eeet naoooo!
> Do not pollute your fapitudes with thoughts of the Biever...

Click to collapse



I cant help it!
Im even having rainbows!

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> In all seriousness.... Justin bieber ish is not allowed in this thread. I'm stepping up in the absence of your fearless leader. Somehow, I think he may agree with me. No moar!! Yuck!!

Click to collapse



Mrs-Apex-on-this-thread haz spoken.
Abide.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Stop eeet naoooo!
> Do not pollute your fapitudes with thoughts of the Biever...

Click to collapse



Hi sleepy.. thanks for those helpful posts yesterday... you, prawn, BC, jriot, apex, undercover, jugg1es & others who I might have missed their posts..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> I cant help it!
> Im even having rainbows!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Not rainbows!
I will have to treat you at once!!!!
Medicine:

Christina Hendricks will cure you!!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi sleepy.. thanks for those helpful posts yesterday... you, prawn, BC, jriot, apex, undercover, jugg1es & others who I might have missed their posts..
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro...
Think nothing of it. 
That's what we're all here for...

How're you holding up?
PM me if you need to talk some more...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey bro...
> Think nothing of it.
> That's what we're all here for...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya I'm much better today.. thanks.. got to see him for last time.. and did my duties.. so, felt relieved a bit... and crying helps too I guess...
Meet all my relatives & my parents.. So all in all OK..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya I'm much better today.. thanks.. got to see him for last time.. and did my duties.. so, felt relieved a bit... and crying helps too I guess...
> Meet all my relatives & my parents.. So all in all OK..
> 
> ____________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse




I remember my time with my gramps...
It changes everything...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I remember my time with my gramps...
> It changes everything...

Click to collapse



Yup... I guess we killed the thread.

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hello.i want to be a member

Sent From A Passing Meteor


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Hello.i want to be a member
> 
> Sent From A Passing Meteor

Click to collapse



Read the op please.. change avatar.. and app sign..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Hello.i want to be a member
> 
> Sent From A Passing Meteor

Click to collapse



Hello mrspambrain...
Read the OP.
Change your sig, change your pic, and you can become a pledge.

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Yup... I guess we killed the thread.
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess we did.
I made em sleepy.


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

I pledge myself.
I changed my sig and my avatar

Sent From My Muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm gonna go and read for tomorrow exam.. enough goofing around I guess.. see ya..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm gonna go and read for tomorrow exam.. enough goofing around I guess.. see ya..
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Best of luck bro...

Mrspambrain... an intro, please.


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Best of luck bro...
> 
> Mrspambrain... an intro, please.

Click to collapse



Whats an intro?


Sent From My Muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> I pledge myself.
> I changed my sig and my avatar
> 
> Sent From My Muffin

Click to collapse



Welcome muffin...  you can change app sign something related to muffin.. muffin word must be in sign that's all..

/I will notify apex about our 2 new pledgers then..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




mrappbrain said:


> Whats an intro?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Muffin

Click to collapse



Read from page 403-410 in this thread to see some intro of others..

@,sleepy.. thx

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Welcome muffin...  you can change app sign something related to muffin.. muffin word must be in sign that's all..
> 
> /I will notify apex about our 2 new pledgers then..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir,I changed the sig 


Sent From My Muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Sir,I changed the sig
> 
> 
> Sent From My Muffin

Click to collapse



You missed my added post 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

*My Intro*

Well...here goes my intro...
Hello.Im Abhishek Pisharody,a ninth grader living in India-Bangalore.I am a passionate technology fan.
I joined Xda to generally help and interact with like minded people and before I knew it,I got addicted and even created a custom rom
My Current Interests are windows 8,gadgets, and everything tech.I also like music and play the guitar.
I am the technology advisor and consultant of my family and everyone respects my opinion. 
I like to interact with people and share opinions.I am a geek and hardly go outdoors
And did I mention...I like memes and muffins:laugh:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

What's happening?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Well...here goes my intro...
> Hello.Im Abhishek Pisharody living in India-Bangalore.I am a passionate technology fan and *hope to be a future steve jobs*
> I joined Xda to generally help and interact with like minded people and before I knew it,I got addicted.
> My Current Interests are windows 8,gadgets, and everything tech.I also like music and play the guitar.
> ...

Click to collapse





Nice intro except the bolded part

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

What flavor muffin are you guys? I call being Butter-Rum!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nice intro except the bolded part
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Bold part Deleted.

Sent From My Muffin


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nice intro except the bolded part
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone needs my intro ??

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Anyone needs my intro ??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



No. :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Anyone needs my intro ??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Obviously 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey deadly,your tot was impossible! How can a human eat an onion

Sent From My Muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> What's happening?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Y u no read posts

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




mrappbrain said:


> Hey deadly,your tot was impossible! How can a human eat an onion
> 
> Sent From My Muffin

Click to collapse



Because I'm deadly

Also , the deleted part of your intro is in bold of my quoted post

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

So....i need to do a tot right? 
Whats the easiest one?

Sent From My Muffin

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

Muffin.......muffin....muffin!

Sent From My Muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> So....i need to do a tot right?
> Whats the easiest one?
> 
> Sent From My Muffin
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you have to give before becoming member..


What is the best rom/kernel? 

U know what answer you get right?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u no read posts
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Your breath is.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yes you have to give before becoming member..
> 
> 
> What is the best rom/kernel?
> ...

Click to collapse



What tot u think i should do?

Sent From My Muffin


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Your breath is....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



after watching his TOT, i must say i have to agree. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Your breath is....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



........perfectly alright

Thanks for your concern
/I no Lyke u.. **put your old name with 's' here**

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> after watching his TOT, i must say i have to agree.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Deleted with respect to deadly.

Sent From My Muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> after watching his TOT, i must say i have to agree.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y u meanie to deadly

It was there one day......

Aaaaaaaaaaaand gone... 

@mab... you should try out all TOT.. and see which is better suited to you:thumbup:

/Hi there cas & tinky 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u meanie to deadly
> 
> It was there one day......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. nah. i couldn't do what you did. i did try. seriously. 

btw, you're going to be a doctor, right? what are you planning to specialize in? just curious. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

I think ill try the phone call...

Sent From My Muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. nah. i couldn't do what you did. i did try. seriously.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Videos or it didn't happen

Then you should brush twice until its gone

Edit: for your edit... sleepykrushma & me are 2 different people 

I mean he is more related to medical stuff.. I'm doing engineering in computer science.. I suck at biology subjects
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. Y u no deadly?

Sent From My Muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Babies.... Babies everywhere

Click to collapse



Hey, this is crazy, 
But Mrs Strider, 
In this here frat house,
She called me "baby". 




*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, this is crazy,
> But Mrs Strider,
> In this here frat house,
> She called me "baby".
> ...

Click to collapse



It's contagious! Kill it with fire! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, this is crazy,
> But Mrs Strider,
> In this here frat house,
> She called me "baby".
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. mrs  strider.  

how are you apex? sorry i'm not active. got sick  

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, this is crazy,
> But Mrs Strider,
> In this here frat house,
> She called me "baby".
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi apex.. how is it going?

We have 2 new muffins..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi apex.. how is it going?
> 
> We have 2 new muffins..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



who?? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> who??
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Shadow code... new name something danceoff I think...

And mrappbrain

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey apex. Can u add my name on pledge list again. Gonna pledge now and do tot later.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex....u there?

Sent From My Muffin


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Hey apex. Can u add my name on pledge list again. Gonna pledge now and do tot later.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



^3rd new muffin?

i'm hungry. 

edit: i killed le thread. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ^3rd new muffin?
> 
> i'm hungry.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol... 

More like a on off muffin.. he quit.. because TOT was too much.. now he can't resist urge

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Anybody want to help me take over xda? Free ponies!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol...
> 
> More like a on off muffin.. he quit.. because TOT was too much.. now he can't resist urge
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I had exams. Never had the time.

sent from my muffin


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

4D1L said:


> No. I had exams. Never had the time.
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



are you now ready to devote your time to being a muffin? 

i'm still hungry. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> Anybody want to help me take over xda? Free ponies!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



i don't like ponies. how about free potatoes?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Lol...
> 
> More like a on off muffin.. he quit.. because TOT was too much.. now he can't resist urge
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ooohhh. muffins ftw. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Anybody want to help me take over xda? Free ponies!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



If you give 0.99999999999999... pony.. then yes.. 

Anyway.. you can manage without our help

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

D E A D

this thread is dead. where is everyone? did i miss anything? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> D E A D
> 
> this thread is dead. where is everyone? did i miss anything?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're right, your timing does suck.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## JohnHaxx (Dec 14, 2012)

This might be one of the best threads/things ever. . .


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're right, your timing does suck.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



i know. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> where is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm here. I'm the only one who counts. The muffins are resting.... Not sure why, as I feel they are best served hot.


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lmao. mrs  strider.
> 
> how are you apex? sorry i'm not active. got sick
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



No worries, hope you get to feeling better! 





Deadly. said:


> Hi apex.. how is it going?
> 
> We have 2 new muffins..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! I'll get them added shortly. 




4D1L said:


> Hey apex. Can u add my name on pledge list again. Gonna pledge now and do tot later.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



See above! 




mrappbrain said:


> Apex....u there?
> 
> Sent From My Muffin

Click to collapse



I am now... But I'm always here to come degree. 




JohnHaxx said:


> This might be one of the best threads/things ever. . .

Click to collapse



So, whaddaya waiting for... PLEDGE! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm here. I'm the only one who counts. The muffins are resting.... Not sure why, as I feel they are best served hot.

Click to collapse



Ohio, lil' lady! Don't I count also? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm here. I'm the only one who counts. The muffins are resting.... Not sure why, as I feel they are best served hot.

Click to collapse



lol. now be a muffin. you're always how.  (right, apex? )

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio, lil' lady! Don't I count also?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse






 yes you count!!  




cascabel said:


> lol. now be a muffin. you're always how.  (right, apex? )
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm here. I'm the only one who counts. The muffins are resting.... Not sure why, as I feel they are best served hot.

Click to collapse



Did you just, um, give your mammaries nicknames? :beer:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Morning you muffins!! I am well rested and hope today is the day, 60% chance I will get the jeep today, if not then Monday 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you just, um, give your mammaries nicknames? :beer:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



I walked right into that one. :beer:


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you just, um, give your mammaries nicknames? :beer:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



wait what? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Morning you muffins!! I am well rested and hope today is the day, 60% chance I will get the jeep today, if not then Monday
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



hiya BC.  hope you get the jeep today. oh yeah, pics or it didn't happen. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> lol. now be Apex's love muffin. you know you wanna  (right, apex? )
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Right. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

cascabel said:


> wait what?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pay no attention to skinny....


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Guys I've g2g now I don't have time to talk.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Guys I've g2g now I don't have time to talk.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



This doesn't count. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No worries, hope you get to feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanx. I don't know but I can't give thanks

sent from my muffin


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Pay no attention to skinny....

Click to collapse



Translation:  she wants me all to herself.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## JohnHaxx (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, whaddaya waiting for... PLEDGE!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Psshh can't even have a sig yet.. But when I'm over that hump.. Probably lol


----------



## cascabel (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Pay no attention to skinny....

Click to collapse



they have names? :shocked: 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Translation:  she wants me all to herself.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Heh, but you have one issue: that wife of yours! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Heh, but you have one issue: that wife of yours!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I know, right?

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Thanx. I don't know but I can't give thanks
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



No backing out again this time, right? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

*Eating Raw Onion*
*5 minutes later*
Done! 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> *Eating Raw Onion*
> *5 minutes later*
> Done!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I should edit that task to include kissing someone on the mouth afterward. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Obviously
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



So here it is:
I am rishabh, an Indian guy living in new Delhi. I am in class 10. I get lots of homework and have weekly tests so I am fed up with education system in India but I can't do anything  so I waste my time on homeworks too much ! Then in my free time I make roms and trying to download cm10.1 sources on slow net ! I also play football and I am Manchester united fan ! I probably as a normal person hate Justin bieber and Rebecca black  and don't mind abusing the person praising them 
I hate my small 3.2 inch phone screen and especially for moments when I have to type much and I am fed up of aitocorrect by stock keyboard so I prefer swiftkey 3 which I don't have currently as I just changed the rom .

I never pay for any android app , I only paid in life for poweramp cause music is my life I love music as everyone does but I don't like metal and I hate it .

I don't know what all I am typing cause I am not paying attention to what all I have typed because I type too fast and this helps in moments when you have fight with someone online 

I think that's enougjt as I am tired of typing by now on this small screen and my hands paining 

Thanks for reading 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

@DanceOff, welcome aboard. I'll get the OP updated in a little while. 

Also, try this on for size - since you don't like your keyboard:

http://db.tt/Rpitv4Fk

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No backing out again this time, right?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hopefully not!!

sent from my muffin


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 14, 2012)

Look I can't give thanks. Never even used it today.




sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Look I can't give thanks. Never even used it today.
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



That's because OT has no thanks button mate.. its disabled... try seeing sticky thread in OT section for more info
.

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Hopefully not!!
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Well, just stick out your two week pledge period, part when you can as often as you have time, then you'll be an Official Charter Member! 





4D1L said:


> Look I can't give thanks. Never even used it today.
> 
> View attachment 1563272
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Yeah, they removed the thanks button from off topic threads. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

@dance off... screen size , man u , songs, hate Justin bieber etc........ same here... :brofist:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Rip english, you served us well once

Click to collapse



a.cid, y u no never post here no more? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> a.cid, y u no never post here no more?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



This explains it?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35435246 
Whole page... of that post

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, just stick out your two week pledge period, part when you can as often as you have time, then you'll be an Official Charter Member!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't I Start from the date I originally pledged.

sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Can't I Start from the date I originally pledged.
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I'm afraid that would be bending the rules a bit too far. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm afraid that would be bending the rules a bit too far.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sounds like you need M_T_M 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Sounds like you need M_T_M
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I get it. 

Actually, I do need to PM him about some innocuous things, so maybe he can use his bending powers for me. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I get it.
> 
> Actually, I do need to PM him about some innocuous things, so maybe he can use his bending powers for me.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Glad u do 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 14, 2012)

First cycle.  Looking good  

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## undercover (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I get it.
> 
> Actually, I do need to PM him about some innocuous things, so maybe he can use his bending powers for me.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Did you just call M_T_M a bender? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Did you just call M_T_M a bender?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He never would,  would he? 
Nah surely not.  we'll maybe he would 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 14, 2012)

undercover said:


> Did you just call M_T_M a bender?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No I did 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> No I did
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Oh,  we'll that's alright then. 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Oh,  well that's alright then.
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



Now that's twice well=!we'll

FTFY

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## JohnHaxx (Dec 14, 2012)

I need a muffin sign... Don't I.....


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 14, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Now that's twice well=!we'll
> 
> FTFY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*!=




        ib4l :silly:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

JohnHaxx said:


> I need a muffin sign... Don't I.....

Click to collapse



Yes ... but bro... I suggest you to make 8-9 more proper useful / helpful posts outside OT section before coming here... you are welcome.. still we should follow rules/guidelines..

So please.....

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_

---------- Post added at 01:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> *!=
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pppffft:sly:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I should edit that task to include kissing someone on the mouth afterward.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Oh crap .....
There are people here don't have GFs ...
/forever alone 
*goes to his room and cries in a corner*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh crap .....
> There are people here don't have GFs ...
> /forever alone
> *goes to his room and cries in a corner*

Click to collapse



View attachment 1563558

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## K.A. (Dec 14, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Oh crap .....
> There are people here don't have GFs ...
> /forever alone
> *goes to his room and cries in a corner*

Click to collapse



Ok, so you don't have a gf, but no one said you can kiss your gf only.. 

May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.


----------



## Apex (Dec 14, 2012)

JohnHaxx said:


> I need a muffin sign... Don't I.....

Click to collapse



Yes, pledges need to show a forum signature that reflects something along the lines of, "Sent from my muffin" during the two week pledge period. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

http://s14.directupload.net/images/121214/4c7tq62h.jpg

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Bye guys. I'll be back in 30 minutes.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 14, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No backing out again this time, right?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yep. No backing out this time.


sent from my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anybody even know what the picture I posted above is??

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ok, so you don't have a gf, but no one said you can kiss your gf only..
> 
> May the Thanks button RIP. We will miss you.

Click to collapse



Er ..no thanks


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s14.directupload.net/images/121214/4c7tq62h.jpg
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Trololol.... I love that movie. Gotta find it and watch it this weekend.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Does anybody even know what the picture I posted above is??
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Of course I do.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Does anybody even know what the picture I posted above is??
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



All of us of a certain age,  excludes most of your muffins i think 

A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.


----------



## veeman (Dec 14, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> All of us of a certain age,  excludes most of your muffins i think
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



Like we can't use Google. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## werked (Dec 14, 2012)

veeman said:


> Like we can't use Google.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



The doesn't even come close to counting. If you didn't watch goonies growing up.... When it was made.... You will never fully understand it nor enjoy it the way it should be.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

werked said:


> Trololol.... I love that movie. Gotta find it and watch it this weekend.

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Of course I do.
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> All of us of a certain age,  excludes most of your muffins i think
> 
> A TV can insult your intelligence, but nothing rubs it in like a computer.

Click to collapse



Finally! I watched it this morning for the first time in years 

Anyone who hasn't seen it... You're missing out! Go watch NAO!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm back!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I'm back!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



How's your TOT coming along?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How's your TOT coming along?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I just got internet yesterday night. Christmas concert is tonight. I'll start recruiting tomorrow.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I just got internet yesterday night. Christmas concert is tonight. I'll start recruiting tomorrow.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Word :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Word :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



*Words* 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

Wow. Just read this. So sad.
http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/...icut-school-shooting-20121214,0,3154787.story 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 14, 2012)

Yay!!!!  My dad just ordered tickets for the Muse concert 24. Of July!!!! 

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> *Words*
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah 




        ib4l :silly:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey guys... Anyone have mw3 for ps3?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey guys... Anyone have mw3 for ps3?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Get a freaking xbox. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 14, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Get a freaking xbox.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



No.jpg 

Get a fricken Wii 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 14, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Get a fricken Wii
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have a fricken Wii. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 14, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Get a fricken Wii
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get a fricken N64

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> Get a fricken N64
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Getting one for christmas. 
Had one like 10 years ago. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Friday night bump. Where my muffins at? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Friday night bump. Where my muffins at?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Christmas Concert. That's where I am. Didn't have to be in it this year. Watched 1 song and left to where they kept all the students.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Christmas Concert. That's where I am. Didn't have to be in it this year. Watched 1 song and left to where they kept all the students.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



The one thing I was good at while in school: not going to school. Well, specifically in High School. I think I turned out alright... 

Stay in school kids, and eat your leafy greens! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> The one thing I was good at while in school: not going to school. Well, specifically in High School. I think I turned out alright...
> 
> Stay in school kids, and eat your leafy greens!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



If I drop out of college, I'll get rich.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> If I drop out of college, I'll get rich.

Click to collapse



I'll be rich. No doubt in my mind.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> If I drop out of college, I'll get rich.

Click to collapse



You will be like Bill Gates 

Look at all those college graduates that worked so hard wishing they had billions if dollars 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm a dolphin! Arph arph!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> You will be like Bill Gates
> 
> Look at all those college graduates that worked so hard wishing they had billions if dollars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ha, those n00bs.


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey guys. I'm a dolphin! Arph arph!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Dafuq are you on, and why aren't you sharing? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey guys!

It's mah muthaf'in day-off

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> It's mah muthaf'in day-off
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Howdy DeathAlan! It's the beginning of my mutha f'n weekend! :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy DeathAlan! It's the beginning of my mutha f'n weekend! :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Mines2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Mines2

Click to collapse





Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy DeathAlan! It's the beginning of my mutha f'n weekend! :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse




so any sinister plans this weekend i presume?
stupid xda app does not have multi-quote i am not satisfied

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Get a freaking xbox.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



No...


You get a freaking ps3!! It's better anyways 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey guys. I'm a dolphin! Arph arph!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Pictures please? 

And the Wii is somuch better because its a huge rip off, no one makes any good games for it, and no one uses it

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Is buffalo sauce made out of Buffalo?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Is buffalo sauce made out of Buffalo?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



No it just tastes like buffolo 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No it just tastes like buffolo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good. One of my good friends is a buffalo. He was worried.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------

Good night.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good. One of my good friends is a buffalo. He was worried.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Night sweetie 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Night sweetie
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

BTW if any n00b was wondering I don't really have an 8 month old girl.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Y U lie?! 
I'd don't even know who u r anymore!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Y U lie?!
> I'd don't even know who u r anymore!!

Click to collapse



For all you know, everything I have ever said was a lie. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> For all you know, everything I have ever said was a lie.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Ikr


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> For all you know, everything I have ever said was a lie.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Get out. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Get out.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well, that escalated quickly

@Mr & Mrs Strider, joseph... hello

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

What's up guys? What's everyone doing this weekend? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Pictures please?
> 
> And the Wii is somuch better because its a huge rip off, no one makes any good games for it, and no one uses it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wii is good with some Beats headphones. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys? What's everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well, I'm stuck with my exams till Jan 5th...

And how are you? Saw your pics when you posted while chatting with skinny drummer.. nice:thumbup:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Get out.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Scary, right. 







Deadly. said:


> Well, that escalated quickly
> 
> @Mr & Mrs Strider, joseph... hello
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, I'm stuck with my exams till Jan 5th...
> 
> And how are you? Saw your pics when you posted while chatting with skinny drummer.. nice:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn exams :sly: you should be partying 

I'm alright. It's been a lazy day until about 30 minutes ago. And yea I have many more, but I was just showing a little proof ha. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Damn exams :sly: you should be partying
> 
> I'm alright. It's been a lazy day until about 30 minutes ago. And yea I have many more, but I was just showing a little proof ha.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man... I wish I could... I have no chance of partying until next year... sometimes it feels I just wanna quit:sly:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Man... I wish I could... I have no chance of partying until next year... sometimes it feels I just wanna quit:sly:
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



No parties til next year? How the hell do you do it.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, that escalated quickly
> 
> @Mr & Mrs Strider, joseph... hello
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya Deadly! How's it going brother? 





Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys? What's everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Meh, had a band practice tomorrow, but the drummer flaked out. So I guess we'll still get together and play sans percussion. Oh, and drink beer . Lots of beer. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hiya Deadly! How's it going brother?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well, emotional part of head is bit damp... but exams are a good distraction this time..

@axis... Indian environment helps a lot

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
If my post doesn't make sense, Ask HTC_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meh, had a band practice tomorrow, but the drummer flaked out. So I guess we'll still get together and play sans percussion. Oh, and drink beer . Lots of beer.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Any jam session is better than no jam session :thumbup:
And the alcohol will just make it that much more fun 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, emotional part of head is bit damp... but exams are a good distraction this time..
> 
> @axis... Indian environment helps a lot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It'll get better man, all in due time. 





Axis_Drummer said:


> Any jam session is better than no jam session :thumbup:
> And the alcohol will just make it that much more fun
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



True, I've not played much lately let alone with others, so it's a welcome opportunity. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> True, I've not played much lately let alone with others, so it's a welcome opportunity.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yea man. I was about to say, I'm glad to hear you're jamming with other musicians again. It's cool to fly solo for a bit, but you need others to keep the thrill of it all. :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea man. I was about to say, I'm glad to hear you're jamming with other musicians again. It's cool to fly solo for a bit, but you need others to keep the thrill of it all. :beer::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Definitely so. Well, I'm off to sleep - jet lag has set in, either that or pure exhaustion. See y'all in the morning! 

Oh, and I'll be editing the OP when I wake up to show our new pledges, so new muffins, don't think I'm forgetting you... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Definitely so. Well, I'm off to sleep - jet lag has set in, either that or pure exhaustion. See y'all in the morning!
> 
> Oh, and I'll be editing the OP when I wake up to show our new pledges, so new muffins, don't think I'm forgetting you...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sleep easy brother. PM me tomorrow if you get a chance. Or Gtalk. Either is fine.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Sleep easy brother. PM me tomorrow if you get a chance. Or Gtalk. Either is fine.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Will do. 

Speaking of, anyone who hasn't PM'd me their Gtalk who uses it, please do so - you never know when I may need you guys to help of with some frat house stuff! :thumbup:

Nighty nite all... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Will do.
> 
> Speaking of, anyone who hasn't PM'd me their Gtalk who uses it, please do so - you never know when I may need you guys to help of with some frat house stuff! :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello.anyone in the house now?


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning all

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone wanna do a Google hangout?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Anybody want to help me take over xda? Free ponies!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> lol. nah. i couldn't do what you did. i did try. seriously.
> 
> btw, you're going to be a doctor, right? what are you planning to specialize in? just curious.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> Did you just call M_T_M a bender?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











shahrukhraza said:


> No...
> 
> 
> You get a freaking ps3!! It's better anyways
> ...

Click to collapse











Urahara said:


> Is buffalo sauce made out of Buffalo?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse











werked said:


> Y U lie?!
> I'd don't even know who u r anymore!!

Click to collapse



Felt too lazy to reply after multi qouting....
Imagine your own pithy replies!


Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Anyone wanna do a Google hangout?

Click to collapse



NO. On mobile.







ppero196 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Morning ppero... hows the mini treating ya?







mrappbrain said:


> Hello.anyone in the house now?

Click to collapse



ME!

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Sleepy,does your phone absolutely suck?  Most newer phones can handle it just fine.


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi sleepy and skinny

Sent From My Muffin


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Hi sleepy and skinny
> 
> Sent From My Muffin

Click to collapse



Sup


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning guys 

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Sent from my Note II using smoke signals

Click to collapse



Morning 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sup

Click to collapse



Seriously? Such as short post?


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Seriously? Such as short post?

Click to collapse



What do you mean ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 15, 2012)

Morning ? Its afternoon here in india 

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> What do you mean ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Look at skinny's post youll see what I mean


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Morning ? Its afternoon here in india

Click to collapse



1:30 pm is not afternoon ! 
Anyways when I wake up its morning for me 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 15, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Seriously? Such as short post?

Click to collapse



That's a common term used... what's wrong with it?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> 1:30 pm is not afternoon !
> Anyways when I wake up its morning for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noon=12:00
Current Time = 1:30 pm
Since 1:30pm>12:00
This is afternoon


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup 

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 15, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's a common term used... what's wrong with it?
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Just kiddin bro chill...


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Noon=12:00
> Current Time = 1:30 pm
> Since 1:30pm>12:00
> This is afternoon

Click to collapse



Oh wow you genius don't understand sarcasm 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Seriously? Such as short post?

Click to collapse



What were you expecting?  Moby ****?


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What were you expecting?  Moby ****?

Click to collapse



Rofl

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Dec 15, 2012)

Who dafuq is danceoff? What'd i miss in these days? 
Oh and btw,Good Afternoon, everyone..


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

soup?

my device's dev thread is really pissing me off,
@deadly check out our dev forum

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Who dafuq is danceoff? What'd i miss in these days?
> Oh and btw,Good Afternoon, everyone..

Click to collapse



He was ShadowCode.  I renamed him.  Love it or hate it, it's reality.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Good morning muffins 
@ axis did you get An invite 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Who dafuq is danceoff? What'd i miss in these days?
> Oh and btw,Good Afternoon, everyone..

Click to collapse



afternoon..
i forgot danceoff's former username but skinny gave him that name,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He was ShadowCode.  I renamed him.  Love it or hate it, it's reality.

Click to collapse



there we go :good:

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> afternoon..
> i forgot danceoff's former username but skinny gave him that name,
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for being the only one who has paid attention in this class.:highfive:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

Le random post 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Le random post
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Le random post
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



le other random post about ducks







--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

pathetic....i started a hangout, and no one showed up.  plenty of invites,too many *******.  such is life.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> pathetic....i started a hangout, and no one showed up.  plenty of invites,too many *******.  such is life.

Click to collapse



hey cheer up,
here have this picture of an oatmeal to lighten things up,


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> pathetic....i started a hangout, and no one showed up.  plenty of invites,too many *******.  such is life.

Click to collapse



Well, why not go do the usual? 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well, why not go do the usual?
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



I do both!  I give my all.  60% of the time, it works all the time.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sleepy,does your phone absolutely suck?  Most newer phones can handle it just fine.

Click to collapse



Yes it does.
It barely runs Opera...

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




mrappbrain said:


> Noon=12:00
> Current Time = 1:30 pm
> Since 1:30pm>12:00
> This is afternoon

Click to collapse



^He's right.

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What were you expecting?  Moby ****?

Click to collapse



Call me Ishmael!

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> Who dafuq is danceoff? What'd i miss in these days?
> Oh and btw,Good Afternoon, everyone..

Click to collapse



I feel like that too, at times.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> soup?
> 
> my device's dev thread is really pissing me off,
> @deadly check out our dev forum
> ...

Click to collapse



Wats so bad? ARE U SAD CAUSE PORT OF CREED V4 CAME OUT.

Sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------

After stalking u found out wat happened.ur just angry with avigit. And u stood up. U make a good leader.

sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> pathetic....i started a hangout, and no one showed up.  plenty of invites,too many *******.  such is life.

Click to collapse



Nobody still likes you skinny.
Forever alone.
And BUMP.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

That absolutely terrifyingly horrendously horribly miserable day when you're forced to flash gingerbread because your Jellybean ROM doesn't support adb. 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## a.cid (Dec 15, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nobody still likes you skinny.
> Forever alone.
> And BUMP.

Click to collapse



I object, again!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> That absolutely terrifyingly horrendously horribly miserable day when you're forced to flash gingerbread because your Jellybean ROM doesn't support adb.
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



OOoh not good,  how's you anyway.  Did suzie sort things out.  She was moaning about reading code and blue screens of death

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> OOoh not good,  how's you anyway.  Did suzie sort things out.  She was moaning about reading code and blue screens of death
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Yeah kinda. She mirrored the site on another server and is currently testing out the mods.  If they work there we're set :beer:



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah kinda. She mirrored the site on another server and is currently testing out the mods.  If they work there we're set :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Good,  she's a cool lass. 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good,  she's a cool lass.
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Thanks again 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



No thanks needed, but in going to have to get her a couple of drinks 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## a.cid (Dec 15, 2012)

Am I missing something?
Who's suzie?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

Is it me, or does it look like my provider isn't giving me unlimited data next month?








*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 15, 2012)

a.cid said:


> I object, again!

Click to collapse



Objection denied.
Again.


QF... unlimited 3g data in Mumbai?
What service? 0_o


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Objection denied.
> Again.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2G...Vodafone



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> 2G...Vodafone
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



You used 1.3 GB on 2G in so few days?

Congratulations! You win 5 internets.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Get a freaking xbox.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



:thumbup:







shahrukhraza said:


> No...
> 
> 
> You get a freaking ps3!! It's better anyways
> ...

Click to collapse



XBOX FTW 







ppero196 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That is the only thing you ever post here...


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol! check out this really funny glitch in the xda app!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> Lol! check out this really funny glitch in the xda app!

Click to collapse



lol,
i dun have this glitch though


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You used 1.3 GB on 2G in so few days?
> 
> Congratulations! You win 5 internets.

Click to collapse



Exactly. 
I think they're gonna ban me



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Exactly.
> I think they're gonna ban me
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They'll throttle your connection...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 15, 2012)

Sent from my Note II using smoke signals


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

*crickets* *crickets everywhere*


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 15, 2012)

Must be cricket season? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Must be cricket season?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



why yes,
yes it is....


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi apex,
How come my name is not on pledge list?

sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> why yes,
> yes it is....

Click to collapse



India vs England!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 15, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> India vs England!!!

Click to collapse



Let me guess who's got their assistance beaten.... 
And I really really don't get his game. It's booooooring. Baseball looks more fun. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 15, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> India vs England!!!

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> why yes,
> yes it is....

Click to collapse



Should be the ashes. England vs austrailia.England always wins.

sent from my muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

the only sport i play is eating


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> the only sport i play is eating

Click to collapse



I probably can beat u.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

4D1L said:


> I probably can beat u.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 i has a sads now....


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone for a hangout in 40 mins?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 15, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Hi apex,
> How come my name is not on pledge list?
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Because he is sleeping 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

undercover said:


> Let me guess who's got their assistance beaten....
> And I really really don't get his game. It's booooooring. Baseball looks more fun.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No way. I'd rather watch bowling than baseball. Cricket is actually entertaining to watch.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> That absolutely terrifyingly horrendously horribly miserable day when you're forced to flash gingerbread because your Jellybean ROM doesn't support adb.
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Can't u still do adb in recovery?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

undercover said:


> Let me guess who's got their assistance beaten....
> And I really really don't get his game. It's booooooring. Baseball looks more fun.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Test games are boring but ODIs aren't


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon/evening gang! I'll get to those updates in a bit, after my coffee brews and I shake this awful headache... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening gang! I'll get to those updates in a bit, after my coffee brews and I shake this awful headache...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



morning godfather. hangover? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening gang! I'll get to those updates in a bit, after my coffee brews and I shake this awful headache...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



get some hot tea too that will probably lighten things up


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

cascabel said:


> morning godfather. hangover?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah, just wiped out from this week. Didn't get very much sleep. I only had 4 beers last night, that ain't nothing! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nah, just wiped out from this week. Didn't get very much sleep. I only had 4 beers last night, that ain't nothing!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



it aint nothing if it's just mild booze,
but still without enough sleep those stuff wreaks yo brains in the morning


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> it aint nothing if it's just mild booze,
> but still without enough sleep those stuff wreaks yo brains in the morning

Click to collapse



Experienced eh?


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay guys, I have updated the Pledge List to reflect the following:


4D1L (a.k.a: "40 oz.") Pledge Date 12/14/2012

mrappbrain (a.k.a: "Insane In The McRib Brain") Pledge Date 12/14/2012

DanceOff (a.k.a: "Disco Inferno") Pledge Date 12/14/2012

JohnHaxx (a.k.a: "Hacksaw") Pledge Date 12/14/2012

Have I missed any new pledges?

Also, more updates are coming... after another pot o' coffee!


----------



## cascabel (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay guys, I have updated the Pledge List to reflect the following:
> 
> 
> 4D1L (a.k.a: "40 oz.") Pledge Date 12/14/2012
> ...

Click to collapse



how many cups of coffee do you drink every morning? :what:
my limit is 3, and that's after a bout with insomnia. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

cascabel said:


> how many cups of coffee do you drink every morning? :what:
> my limit is 3, and that's after a bout with insomnia.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Between the two of us, we usually have about three pots.


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm having some caffe latte right now. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> I'm having some caffe latte right now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Good for you. :thumbup:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

cascabel said:


> how many cups of coffee do you drink every morning? :what:
> my limit is 3, and that's after a bout with insomnia.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



i don't drink coffee to keep me awake at work,
they just give me a wierd indigestion and makes me **** all the time


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

werked said:


> Between the two of us, we usually have about three pots.

Click to collapse



How do you know? :silly:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay guys, I have updated the Pledge List to reflect the following:
> 
> 
> 4D1L (a.k.a: "40 oz.") Pledge Date 12/14/2012
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate.

sent from my muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

I've never had coffee.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i don't drink coffee to keep me awake at work,
> they just give me a wierd indigestion and makes me **** all the time

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good for you. :thumbup:
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Yes, it is very good for me. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

*le iSheep in class
*le me asks him what's new in iPhone 5
*le him answers 'It's thunderbolt dude!!! It can load a site within 0.2 seconds'
-.-


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> *le iSheep in class
> *le me asks him what's new in iPhone 5
> *le him answers 'It's thunderbolt dude!!! It can load a site within 0.2 seconds'
> -.-

Click to collapse



He's a noob. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------

Just wondering does anybody ever wake up feeling like their leg is burning and the area it's burning is numb?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> He's a noob.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually feel that when I am studying sitting it same poisture for much time! It happens in legs and sometimes hands too !


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> How do you know? :silly:

Click to collapse



Why wouldn't I??


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I usually feel that when I am studying sitting it same poisture for much time! It happens in legs and sometimes hands too !
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



No, I'm talking about something different. What you're describing is feels like needles. I have it happen to me too when I sit in the same position for a long time. This is different. It hurts so much more. It feels like my skin is burning from the inside. It isn't tingly.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> He's a noob.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course he is 

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




werked said:


> Why wouldn't I??

Click to collapse



Idk


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Anybody else really hungry?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> How do you know? :silly:

Click to collapse



Mrs. Strider, d'uh!



4D1L said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Don't mention it! 



Prawesome said:


> *le iSheep in class
> *le me asks him what's new in iPhone 5
> *le him answers 'It's thunderbolt dude!!! It can load a site within 0.2 seconds'
> -.-

Click to collapse



Forgot to tell you that those sites are loaded sans Flash... 



werked said:


> Why wouldn't I??

Click to collapse



^^^This^^^


----------



## cascabel (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Anybody else really hungry?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



i'm always hungry. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Anybody else really hungry?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



I just had dinner  


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> *le iSheep in class
> *le me asks him what's new in iPhone 5
> *le him answers 'It's thunderbolt dude!!! It can load a site within 0.2 seconds'
> -.-

Click to collapse



le poor soul,

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> i'm always hungry.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



god,
don't remind me,
i have 2 cookies here,
all that's left to eat


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Haven't eaten since lunch yesterday.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Haven't eaten since lunch yesterday.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



You guys on hunger strike or something  


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> You guys on hunger strike or something
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



No. 6 kids in my family and we don't have a lot of money. Sometimes we have to skip meals. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

The way Mr and Mrs.Strider are talking...I am starting to doubt if they are actually related 

P.S.No offense


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> No. 6 kids in my family and we don't have a lot of money. Sometimes we have to skip meals.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Thats really bad  by the way you live in US? 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Thats really bad  by the way you live in US?
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



Yeah I live in the US.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Yeah I live in the US.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



I will settle in US after I complete my school then college ! 
How is life in US? I heard its quite a lonely place ! 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I will settle in US after I complete my school then college !
> How is life in US? I heard its quite a lonely place !
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



It's not lonely. It's awesome.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> It's not lonely. It's awesome.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



In India like population is too much like 1.2 billion people in area 1/4th of US....dafuq 


Sent from my muffiny muffin

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> It's not lonely. It's awesome.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Hey what is your birthdate? You also 15 ?


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I will settle in US after I complete my school then college !
> How is life in US? I heard its quite a lonely place !
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



What are you studying in college?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> In India like population is too much like 1.2 billion people in area 1/4th of US....dafuq
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm 15. And even though America has a smaller population and is bigger than India, it's still busy. It's probably not as crowded as India. I've never ben to India so I can't really tell you the difference.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> What are you studying in college?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I am in school preparing for iit-jee !

Currently I am in class 10 next year I will choose PCM with Computer Science (i will be taught C and C++)


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> No way. I'd rather watch bowling than baseball. Cricket is actually entertaining to watch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. But I need ADB for eclipse,  making an app



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Off to band practice guys. Will be back in a few hours, and will be checking in periodically. We're getting together some friends/musicians who used to play in bands years ago with my dear friend Keith, who recently passed away. One of the tunes we are planning on playing at the benefit is this:










Fugazi (the band) has always been a favorite of mine, and Ian MacKaye - the front man and his music from the 80's and 90's in the post-punk hardcore scene with Embrace, Minor Threat and Egg Hunt was one of Keith's favorites as well. 

Yeah, for those who don't know, I was a punk rocker/hardcore punk/indie/etc fan back in the day, and still am. I used to go to shows with my Doc Martins on to skank my way around in the pits, and Keith was always right there to pull me up when I got pushed and trampled by the other punkers. It was a great time in my life...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey veeman. Don't you and I become members tonight?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I am in school preparing for iit-jee !
> 
> Currently I am in class 10 next year I will choose PCM with Computer Science (i will be taught C and C++)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome. Come work for Google once you're done with college


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I am in school preparing for iit-jee !
> 
> Currently I am in class 10 next year I will choose PCM with Computer Science (i will be taught C and C++)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too bro  Not just C and C++
PHP, Advanced HTML, Java and PHP


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey veeman. Don't you and I become members tonight?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



IDK, who's counting? :cyclops: :silly:


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Me too bro  Not just C and C++
> PHP, Advanced HTML, Java and PHP

Click to collapse



I know HTML and Java so didn't include them 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I know HTML and Java so didn't include them
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



Where'd you learn Java. I want to learn Java, but I can't really find any good books at my local library.


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> IDK, who's counting? :cyclops: :silly:

Click to collapse



Yeah you are members after 20 minutes no 19 mins 

I need to wait :/


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I know HTML and Java so didn't include them
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



Lol...I hate Java :banghead:


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> Where'd you learn Java. I want to learn Java, but I can't really find any good books at my local library.

Click to collapse



My genius mom  
She can teach me C, C++, Java, Vb, and anything related to programming and sort of stuff !
And maths also 


Sent from my muffiny muffin

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Lol...I hate Java :banghead:

Click to collapse



I don't know Java in detail just a bit because I was getting freaked out and said my mom:
"Stop it that's enough , bye !"


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> My genius mom
> She can teach me C, C++, Java, Vb, and anything related to programming and sort of stuff !
> And maths also
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your mom knows programming?  :what: that's surprising for an Indian lady


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> My genius mom
> She can teach me C, C++, Java, Vb, and anything related to programming and sort of stuff !
> And maths also
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My mom learned BASIC. But she forgot it all. lol.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Lol...I hate Java :banghead:

Click to collapse



Java is awesome 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Java is awesome
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



....*mutters swear words at Java*


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Your mom knows programming?  :what: that's surprising for an Indian lady

Click to collapse



Its normal bro ! Indian women are no more backward sitting in home cooking food and gossiping with neighbours ! 

My mom was maths topper and even I am she is genius at least according to me ! 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Its normal bro ! Indian women are no more backward sitting in home cooking food and gossiping with neighbours !
> 
> My mom was maths topper and even I am she is genius at least according to me !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now it isn't...Before, it was


----------



## K.A. (Dec 15, 2012)

I learnt C, C++ and a bit of php from my uncle. Also knows advanced hacking and everything but he won't teach me :crying:


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

King ACE said:


> I learnt C, C++ and a bit of php from my uncle. Also knows advanced hacking and everything but he won't teach me :crying:

Click to collapse



What hacking? Can he hack fb account? 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> What hacking? Can he hack fb account?
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



Pff. Even *I* can hack a facebook acount. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Pff. Even *I* can hack a facebook acount.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



How? Plz teach me


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

What's the big deal with hacking a FB acct anyway?
Not trying to be a wannabe mod or anything, but I don't think it should be discussed in public here :angel:


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What's the big deal with hacking a FB acct anyway?
> Not trying to be a wannabe mod or anything, but I don't think it should be discussed in public here :angel:

Click to collapse



PM!!


Sent from my muffiny muffin

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

Night 
I am feeling drowsy now gn.


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> PM!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin
> ...

Click to collapse



Dance it off then


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Anybody want to eat me? I'm Butter-Rum flavored!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 15, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Dance it off then

Click to collapse



Nice idea 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Java is awesome
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> Anybody want to eat me? I'm Butter-Rum flavored!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



No.jpg

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Pff. Even *I* can hack a facebook acount.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I can hack my own account too. :silly:

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Anybody want to eat me? I'm Butter-Rum flavored!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



That's what she said.  :cyclops:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah, I can hack my own account too. :silly:

Click to collapse



Good one


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah, I can hack my own account too. :silly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I was talking about those people who see somebody's facebook oopen and say they "hacked" their account.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

I'm looking at the xda app and inside /red/drawable there are hundred of awesome icons(like these: ). So how come we can only use a few?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Anybody want to eat me? I'm Butter-Rum flavored!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



We know, you're tasty. But, not enough rum for my liking... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I'm looking at the xda app and inside /red/drawable there are hundred of awesome icons(like these: ). So how come we can only use a few?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up :thumbup::smokin:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Lol. I was talking about those people who see somebody's facebook oopen and say they "hacked" their account.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Then check how we can trigger it  Check the XMLs or something :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

I want xf_alien.png

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> My mom learned BASIC. But she forgot it all. lol.

Click to collapse



Pm me, I'll let you download my private java and Linux library


@quantumfoam does a.cid have an ingress invite?

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

:xf-alien:
:xf_alien:

Edit: didn't work


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Might get in trouble, but I like this :flipoff2:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Might get in trouble, but I like this :flipoff2:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nice:thumbup:

Research is what I'm doing when I don't know what I'm doing.  ~Wernher Von Braun


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Might get in trouble, but I like this :flipoff2:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Might get in trouble, but I like this :flipoff2:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Great :thumbup:
:flipoff: 

EDIT:woohoo


----------



## det1988 (Dec 15, 2012)

first time i had a chance to get on here, whats up brothers!!!!


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Is there a list of smilies you can use? Didn't know there were so many that didn't show up on the list, only one I knew of was :shocked:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Is there a list of smilies you can use? Didn't know there were so many that didn't show up on the list, only one I knew of was :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just discovered that one on my own..and just used Google to find some 
:woohoo:
:cheers:
:not-shocked:
Edit: damn..didn't work :banghead:

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




det1988 said:


> first time i had a chance to get on here, whats up brothers!!!!

Click to collapse



Hi


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Go into data/app/tapatalk/resources/drawable and look for the pir_****.png images. You can use them by putting the : : between the words :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




det1988 said:


> first time i had a chance to get on here, whats up brothers!!!!

Click to collapse



What's up man. Long time no talk. 
How are you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 15, 2012)

If anyone wants to learn programming just go to thenewbostons YouTube channel. He makes the best tutorials and he's better than any teachers. He explains everything really well and he doesn't waste time.




        ib4l :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Go into data/app/tapatalk/resources/drawable and look for the pir_****.png images. You can use them by putting the : : between the words :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't work for the alien or any of the number ones.
:devil:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> If anyone wants to learn programming just go to thenewbostons YouTube channel. He makes the best tutorials and he's better than any teachers. He explains everything really well and he doesn't waste time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thanks:

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Is there a list of smilies you can use? Didn't know there were so many that didn't show up on the list, only one I knew of was :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There are hundreds of them inside the app. I don't know which ones work though.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

:wacko:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

:cookiemonster:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------

:garfield:
Yes!
:ghost:
:girly:
:glasses:
:homersimpson:
:hot:
:idea:
:jester:
:jeep2:
:innocent:
:nuke:
:mr-t:
gre:
a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Didn't work for the alien or any of the number ones.
> :devil:
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> ...

Click to collapse



Most seem to work for me 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Most seem to work for me
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:flipoff2: 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 15, 2012)

:flipoff3:




        ib4l :silly:


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> :flipoff3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have it set using a shortcut now   :flipoff2:

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Here are the ones I got to work: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35489219 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> :flipoff2:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse




noice 
How'd you make a shortcut?






Tezlastorme said:


> :flipoff3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a 2 instead of a 3

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> noice
> How'd you make a shortcut?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Settings > Language and input > Personal Dictionary > Add
:idea:


Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> Language and input > Personal Dictionary > Add
> :idea:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah of course Lol 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> Settings > Language and input > Personal Dictionary > Add
> :idea:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check pm 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who likes my new Christmas wallpaper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're going to share that wallpaper with me via dropbox, right? 

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

:evil:
:crybaby2:
:fj:
:rainbow:
:rasta:
:roxy:
:spam:
:stirthepot:
:smokin:
:shaking:
:tank:
:trooper:
:vader:
:usa:
:garfield:
:ghost:
:girly:
:hot:
:idea:
:jester:
:jeep2:
:nuke:
:mr-t:
gre: 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone else than me who is in am insane Christmas mood? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Is there a list of smilies you can use? Didn't know there were so many that didn't show up on the list, only one I knew of was :shocked:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you check your pm

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 15, 2012)

Dead thread has died.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Did you check your pm
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



A.Cid does have an invite but it's too big for his phone



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> A.Cid does have an invite but it's too big for his phone
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Right then, off to. The forum i go 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey guys. What's everyone up to? I'm at a Christmas party myself. Boring shiz. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. What's everyone up to? I'm at a Christmas party myself. Boring shiz.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Its 5am here and I've been programming since 10 hours 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Its 5am here and I've been programming since 10 hours
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



5am eh? You sound like me now. I'm always up late as hell, regardless of what I'm doing 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> 5am eh? You sound like me now. I'm always up late as hell, regardless of what I'm doing
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Me too 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Haha hell yea 
What are you programming if you don't mind me asking 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 15, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha hell yea
> What are you programming if you don't mind me asking
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Working on my third and hopefully even more successful than my first app 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Working on my third and hopefully even more successful than my first app
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Right on brother :thumbup:
I've thought about making an app like gingerbreak but for JB and ICS. It would be nice to root the phone without a computer again 

I used gingerbreak for the lg ally and my uncles dinky Huawei Lol but it was so easy. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## werked (Dec 15, 2012)

MMMMUUUUUUUFFFFFFFIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNSSSSSSS


































Hiya


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> MMMMUUUUUUUFFFFFFFIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ello there 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> :evil:
> :crybaby2:
> :fj:
> :rainbow:
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop that. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. What's everyone up to? I'm at a Christmas party myself. Boring shiz.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Going to one myself, I think I may kill myself. I hate Christmas parties... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2012)

Why do we have so many mods if Archer is the only one that locks threads in Off-Topic. I don't think I've seen any of the other mods even post here (besides MTM and Conan the trout)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Going to one myself, I think I may kill myself. I hate Christmas parties...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Haha I hear you brother. I hate Christmas parties also :thumbdown::thumbdown:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Stop that.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Stop what? Do you not like these hidden icons? 
Also, do I become a member tonight at 12AM?






veeman said:


> Why do we have so many mods if Archer is the only one that locks threads in Off-Topic. I don't think I've seen any of the other mods even post here (besides MTM and Conan the trout)

Click to collapse



They're just here to scare us. 
Although I know kinfauns has seen this thread. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Stop what? Do you not like these hidden icons?
> Also, do I become a member tonight at 12AM?
> 
> They're just here to scare us.
> ...

Click to collapse



Save to say most of senior mods have


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

@Fellow Muffins
Follow me on Twitter - @Urahara1997

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> @Fellow Muffins
> Follow me on Twitter - @Urahara1997
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't tweet. me no bird.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't tweet. me no bird.

Click to collapse



I don't tweet, but I have a twitter. I like to follow people.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I don't tweet, but I have a twitter. I like to follow people.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Stalker bird

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> Stalker bird
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



The Raven.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 16, 2012)

Morning !


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Morning !
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



Good afternoon.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Here its morning  


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Here its morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse









a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Alright Google morning and good afternoon ! 
We should rather wish good day 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Alright Google morning and good afternoon !
> We should rather wish good day
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



Dirk on Amazon OS(like Siri or Google now) said there was no difference.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

I killed thread. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I killed thread.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



deadz thread is deadz.....


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Do I become a member today or tomorrow? Pledged on 12/2 and it's 12/16. 2 weeks.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## werked (Dec 16, 2012)

Someone please tell ^^^^^^^^if he/she becomes a member today!! Please.  thanks.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Someone please tell ^^^^^^^^if he/she becomes a member today!! Please.  thanks.

Click to collapse



I just want to know so I can change my avatar. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

werked said:


> Someone please tell ^^^^^^^^if he/she becomes a member today!! Please.  thanks.

Click to collapse



Yes Jessica and veeman are already member... I mean from some hours...

Joseph you can unmuffin...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yes Jessica and veeman are already member... I mean from some hours...
> 
> Joseph you can unmuffin...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's only 12:29 AM here.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> It's only 12:29 AM here.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Well your pledge period ended on 15th.. so.... I said like that..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well your pledge period ended on 15th.. so.... I said like that..
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



:idea: 2+14=15? 


a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## det1988 (Dec 16, 2012)

its been about 3 weeks havent shaved yet, im going after that man beard...wish me luck


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> :idea: 2+14=15?
> 
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> ...

Click to collapse



U either leave 2 or 15 when doing the above... but here your join date is considered.. so count...
2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15

There are 14 days...
Dumb Joseph is dumb

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




det1988 said:


> its been about 3 weeks havent shaved yet, im going after that man beard...wish me luck

Click to collapse



Hi there... did you gave an intro?

I don't think so... can you please give one? Because all of us give one when we join here.. as all don't know us..

Check from 403-410 page to see some intro in this thread to get an idea..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> U either leave 2 or 15 when doing the above... but here your join date is considered.. so count...
> 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15
> 
> There are 14 days...
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't think join date counted.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------

Good night everybody.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi 
deadly
Danceoff
Josicahara97 (that's a mix of all your nicknames )
Werked
Ronnie
&
Silent lurkers

Good mornevenight to y'all...



Sent from my MB526 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

Det88... we wants an intro... 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Yo sleepy... awake? :idea:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yo sleepy... awake? :idea:
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



yo deadly,
what happened to studying huh?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yo deadly,
> what happened to studying huh?

Click to collapse



View attachment 1567215

I'm going...

I was helping a friend to save his as.s getting kicked you know...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1567215
> 
> I'm going...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems legit...
Off ya go now...

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1567215
> 
> I'm going...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya I'm up...
sorry for the late reply.... the xda app hangs up my phone... new kernel. 
2 reboots while trying to reply to you.
Back on opera for now.

What a.s kicking?



deathnotice01 said:


> Seems legit...
> Off ya go now...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone home?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Anyone home?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



No body here but you muffins! 

I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No body here but you muffins!
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



technically,
im no muffin,

it's getting awfully silent here


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No body here but you muffins!
> 
> I never forget a face, but in your case I'll be glad to make an exception. - Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



You're here, juggly.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol I just flashed cm7 on a Huawei m835 :smokin: it's funny because I didn't think it could be done, so I borrowed my uncles phone and did it. Crazy Lol

That damn phone is clocked at 600mhz stock...  I had my doubts for sure. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I just flashed cm7 on a Huawei m835 :smoking: it's funny because I didn't think it could be done, so I borrowed my uncles phone and did it. Crazy Lol
> 
> That damn phone is clocked at 600mhz stock...  I had my doubts for sure. I
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good going :thumbup:
How's you today 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good going :thumbup:
> How's you today
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse



It was too easy Lol
I'm good, you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 16, 2012)

Awesome weather here today
:tank:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 16, 2012)

i really hate this ****ing country,
someone just stole my mom's wallet and it had like $800,
that money was going to be used to buy christmas presents for the whole family,
those bastards ruined everything, 
including me and my family's christmas!

the money was ok,
but the ATM cards and credit cards, her driver's licence and important documents was there


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i really hate this ****ing country,
> someone just stole my mom's wallet and it had like $800,
> that money was going to be used to buy christmas presents for the whole family,
> those bastards ruined everything,
> ...

Click to collapse



Shi.t man... sorry to hear that...

There is always robbery etc in this darn place..

That's really sad bro:banghead:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 16, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i really hate this ****ing country,
> someone just stole my mom's wallet and it had like $800,
> that money was going to be used to buy christmas presents for the whole family,
> those bastards ruined everything,
> ...

Click to collapse



Philippines?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Shi.t man... sorry to hear that...
> 
> There is always robbery etc in this darn place..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yerp,
that bastard ruined everything



Prawesome said:


> Philippines?

Click to collapse



yes

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

My mom just went home,
she was going to buy me a tablet,
**** that bastard really ruined my christmas


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 16, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It was too easy Lol
> I'm good, you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



My Blade is clocked at 600Mhz stock and runs cm10 smoothly 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> My Blade is clocked at 600Mhz stock and runs cm10 smoothly
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Dafuq 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dafuq
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse











*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



I hate broadcom

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I hate broadcom
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse







*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Because we have 832 MHz CPU... still thanks to broadcom who don't release drivers..

We didn't even get cm7 let alone ics or jb

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Because we have 832 MHz CPU... still thanks to broadcom who don't release drivers..
> 
> We didn't even get cm7 let alone ics or jb
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly. We do have a cm7 but it is very buggy remeber. I hate Broadcom.

sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Deadly. We do have a cm7 but it is very buggy remeber. I hate Broadcom.
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You don't get it man... cm7 without hardware acceleration... don't call it a rom

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

Anyway lets move on...

What's up brothers?

Not the sky again or roof or ceiling or fan or whatever...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a 600mhz processor. I have CM10 but I'm not gonna lie.. It's hardly a smooth experience. 




        ib4l :silly:


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 16, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I have a 600mhz processor. I have CM10 but I'm not gonna lie.. It's hardly a smooth experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have  600 MHz processor armv7 and cm10 is very smooth !


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 16, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I have  600 MHz processor armv7 and cm10 is very smooth !
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



Mines armv6




        ib4l :silly:


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 16, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Mines armv6
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the reason its slow ! 
I remember I had optimus one with 600 MHz armv6 and now HTC explorer 600 MHz armv7 and same gpu.
Explorer is way faster it can run temple run lag free and all games like mw and gta 3 and Max Payne etc while optimus one was really laggy even in UI !!


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Ya that's because armv 6 & 7 are different in architecture...

Comparing DDR 2&DDR 3 is same as above... frequency is not everything that decides performance...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 16, 2012)

Note to self : Kill my PC
I've been programming for 24 hours and haven't gotten anywhere 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You don't get it man... cm7 without hardware acceleration... don't call it a rom
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohh yeah forgot about that.

sent from my muffin


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mines Arm 7 and stock JB flies

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Dec 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Note to self : Kill my PC
> I've been programming for 24 hours and haven't gotten anywhere
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



must...resist...urge...to...troll...

am i online on gtalk? app keeps fc'ing. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 16, 2012)

cascabel said:


> must...resist...urge...to...troll...
> 
> am i online on gtalk? app keeps * fc'ing* .
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Language! 




        ib4l :silly:


----------



## cascabel (Dec 16, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Language!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. ib4ban is better. 
too lazy to type forceclosing. there i said it. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 16, 2012)

cascabel said:


> must...resist...urge...to...troll...
> 
> am i online on gtalk? app keeps fc'ing.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're not



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're not
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



hmm.. started using dc2sd and some of my apps won't work. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 16, 2012)

Downloaded new rom..Hope I get time to flash today :fingers-crossed:


----------



## cascabel (Dec 16, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Downloaded new rom..Hope I get time to flash today :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



wow. you have 2.3 now? jk. 

how are you prawn? and where are the ex-muffins? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 16, 2012)

cascabel said:


> wow. you have 2.3 now? jk.
> 
> how are you prawn? and where are the ex-muffins?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y U NO ON GTALK 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y U NO ON GTALK
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



i can't open the stupid app. lol. i'll reboot and switch back.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 16, 2012)

I are xmuffin




        ib4l :silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 16, 2012)

cascabel said:


> wow. you have 2.3 now? jk.
> 
> how are you prawn? and where are the ex-muffins?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep 
Not so good  having exams this week
Ex-muffins are here..Its the muffins who are not here


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Good morning.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good morning.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Morning
What's your Xbox live ID?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Morning
> What's your Xbox live ID?

Click to collapse



Josepho1997

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Josepho1997
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Great..I will send you a friend invite today or tomorrow


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Great..I will send you a friend invite today or tomorrow

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good morning.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Hey Josie.... wuts ur twitter?


----------



## K.A. (Dec 16, 2012)

Good Evenin' muffin boys and girls..and the other n00bs...


----------



## A_U (Dec 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> *PREAMBLE:*​
> For the promulgation of the noble purposes of brotherhood which caused The Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity to be founded, and which were enunciated as follows in the preamble to the constitution, adopted in 2012, we do hereby adopt this constitution: "We the representatives of fraternal organization of the Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity, believing that there is a need of a fraternal organization both for the developer's site and for the individual, and in order to secure a closer brotherhood and to give permanence to a central organization, do hereby form and establish "The Worldwide Fraternity of Chi Delta Aplha."​
> *DECLARATION:*​
> We consider fraternal organizations responsible for a positive contribution to xda developers, and therefore, under obligation to encourage the most complete personal development of its members intellectually, morally, and developmentally. Therefore, we declare: The purpose of Chi Delta Alpha, shall be to establish, maintain, govern, improve and promote the welfare of a fraternal order to be known as "Chi Delta Alpha" (the “Fraternity”), which shall have for its objects: the mutual benefit and assistance of its members; the binding by closer bonds of its members one to another; the assisting of needy but deserving young men to obtain a higher education; the fostering of high achievement among its members; the extending of true charity to those who need such assistance; the promoting of good citizenship; the training; and, by all means within its power, the inculcation and the extension throughout the land of the highest ideals of honor, charity, tolerance, and true friendship.​
> ...

Click to collapse



u said u need to be beware of trolls or become one, so i want to be serious part of thelegion 
u just got trolled by scrolling down so much XD
cya...


----------



## K.A. (Dec 16, 2012)

Android_United said:


> u said u need to be beware of trolls or become one, so i want to be serious part of thelegion
> u just got trolled by scrolling down so much XD
> cya...

Click to collapse



GTFO, you shall not bring over your sorry fail trolling here...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 16, 2012)

King ACE said:


> GTFO, you shall not bring over your sorry fail trolling here...

Click to collapse



this++;


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Android_United said:


> u said u need to be beware of trolls or become one, so i want to be serious part of thelegion
> u just got trolled by scrolling down so much XD
> cya...

Click to collapse



Do you want me to use this icon? : flipoff2 :
I suggest you leave.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2012)

Android_United said:


> u said u need to be beware of trolls or become one, so i want to be serious part of thelegion
> u just got trolled by scrolling down so much XD
> cya...

Click to collapse



There's a difference between being a troll and a douche.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 16, 2012)

Good Night everyone!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> There's a difference between being a troll and a douche.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



You can change your avatar.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2012)

A real troll would've multi quoted the whole front page. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> You can change your avatar.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Not on a computer yet.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> A real troll would've multi quoted the whole front page.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't have a browser app?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## K.A. (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> A real troll would've multi quoted the whole front page.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse




Apex_Strider said:


> *Welcome to ΧΔΑ. Beware of the Trolls, or Become One...*​
> So, you're seeking to join a fraternity at XDA College, though you tried to visit the 'prestigious' Omega Theta Pi House's (un)invitational party but were not welcomed there. So you end up next door at Chi Delta Alpha House, where we will make our "legacy", and If we find you urinating outside the fraternity house, we may still allow you to pledge -as we need the dues. The dean of the College wants to remove the ΧΔΑ fraternity from campus due to repeated conduct violations and low academic standing. Since we are already on probation, he put the Chi Delta Alphas on something he calls "double secret probation" and orders have been put in place to rid the Chi Delta Alphas permanently.
> 
> So, to cheer ourselves up, the Chi Deltas Alphas have organized a toga party; however, Otis Day and the Knights will not performing "Shout". Occasionally, to take our minds off our troubles, we may take the occasional road trip and pick up girls, stopping in at roadhouses, and we may flee after being intimidated and subsequently receiving damages to our borrowed car. Though the draft boards have been notified of our eligibility, our midterm grades are so poor that we have been expelled. When I spoke to the dean about this, I ended up vomiting on him. Anyways, was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?! Hell no it wasn't. Time to stage a rogue parade and wreak havoc on the annual homecoming parade...​
> ...

Click to collapse






QuantumFoam said:


> *PREAMBLE:*​
> For the promulgation of the noble purposes of brotherhood which caused The Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity to be founded, and which were enunciated as follows in the preamble to the constitution, adopted in 2012, we do hereby adopt this constitution: "We the representatives of fraternal organization of the Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity, believing that there is a need of a fraternal organization both for the developer's site and for the individual, and in order to secure a closer brotherhood and to give permanence to a central organization, do hereby form and establish "The Worldwide Fraternity of Chi Delta Aplha."​
> *DECLARATION:*​
> We consider fraternal organizations responsible for a positive contribution to xda developers, and therefore, under obligation to encourage the most complete personal development of its members intellectually, morally, and developmentally. Therefore, we declare: The purpose of Chi Delta Alpha, shall be to establish, maintain, govern, improve and promote the welfare of a fraternal order to be known as "Chi Delta Alpha" (the “Fraternity”), which shall have for its objects: the mutual benefit and assistance of its members; the binding by closer bonds of its members one to another; the assisting of needy but deserving young men to obtain a higher education; the fostering of high achievement among its members; the extending of true charity to those who need such assistance; the promoting of good citizenship; the training; and, by all means within its power, the inculcation and the extension throughout the land of the highest ideals of honor, charity, tolerance, and true friendship.​
> ...

Click to collapse





NO.jpg Goes 6K words overlimit ​


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

King ACE said:


> NO.jpg Goes 6K words overlimit

Click to collapse



:spam:
:spam:
:spam:
Stop the mapsing.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

We're coming near 10,000 posts. I call getting it!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> You don't have a browser app?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



I don't have the old pic saved to my N7.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

Oi oi muffins 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't have the old pic saved to my N7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/customprofilepics/profilepic4584153_2.gif

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't have the old pic saved to my N7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse





a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Stalker 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stalker
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



I just googled "veeman avatar"

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I just googled "veeman avatar"
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



How convincing 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you want something to do Qf? 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Do you want something to do Qf?
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse




What?



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



You could write up that thread we talked about for me 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/customprofilepics/profilepic4584153_2.gif
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Gracias!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> Gracias!

Click to collapse



De nada.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You could write up that thread we talked about for me
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse



I'm gonna take a raincheck on that. I've been coding since 30 hours straight 
Any more typing and my fingers will fall off 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> De nada.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Què?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Què?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Oh sorry...

Problemo?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

veeman said:


> Oh sorry...
> 
> Problemo?

Click to collapse



No. No problema. Por què?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> No. No problema. Por què?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



You mean pork?

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

I killed the thread


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey, Im back, so what has been happening when I have been away?

Any new users that has been doing the ToT?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 16, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Hey, Im back, so what has been happening when I have been away?
> 
> Any new users that has been doing the ToT?

Click to collapse



None so far


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 16, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> None so far

Click to collapse



Thats bad, because all "muffins" need to do it, also its funny to watch


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Android_United said:


> u said u need to be beware of trolls or become one, so i want to be serious part of thelegion
> u just got trolled by scrolling down so much XD
> cya...

Click to collapse



Worst troll fail I've seen in a long time. 



Urahara said:


> We're coming near 10,000 posts. I call getting it!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Not this again. You stop, you stop right now. 



devstaff said:


> Thats bad, because all "muffins" need to do it, also its funny to watch

Click to collapse



^^This^^

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Worst troll fail I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey. You mapsed for the 8,000 posts. :spam:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey. You mapsed for the 8,000 posts. :spam:
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



It's my thread. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's my thread.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



A true fact

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's my thread.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



True,
btw, you should reakly try to get all muffins to do the ToT.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

devstaff said:


> True,
> btw, you should reakly try to get all muffins to do the ToT.
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



I'm working on that. Jessica cannot have the 10Kth post until he ToTs... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm working on that. Jessica cannot have the 10Kth post until he ToTs...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I thought u are also doing ToT

Sent from my Muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

4D1L said:


> I thought u are also doing ToT
> 
> Sent from my Muffin

Click to collapse



You thought right! It's coming, patience young muffin... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You thought right! It's coming, patience young muffin...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Gonna do my tot in a few days and wait till the pledge period is over then post it.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Gonna do my tot in a few days and wait till the pledge period is over then post it.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You can post it whenever you have completed it. Just PM me when you've done it, and I'll provide you the shared YouTube channel login information. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You can post it whenever you have completed it. Just PM me when you've done it, and I'll provide you the shared YouTube channel login information.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ok

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm working on that. Jessica cannot have the 10Kth post until he ToTs...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Good, because I cant wait to see the other ToTs

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm still searching xda for recruits.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 16, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I'm still searching xda for recruits.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



For what?

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

@ Apex_Strider check pm

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 16, 2012)

Last week at school starts tomorrow. Tomorrow: Watch movie, Day after tommorow: Sports Day Day after after tomorrow: cleaning day day after after after tomorrow: Last day, candy,soda and visiting the church


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Last week at school starts tomorrow. Tomorrow: Watch movie, Day after tommorow: Sports Day Day after after tomorrow: cleaning day day after after after tomorrow: Last day, candy,soda and visiting the church

Click to collapse



Me:
Monday - Regular classes. 2 Tests, a book report, and an essay.
Tuesday - Regular classes. 2 more Tests.
Wednesday - Last day. Morning classes. Afternoon: Sing Christmas songs. Christmas party. Early dismissal (1:30PM)

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Okay guys, I've been scouring the house to find all the introductions given to date, and so far I am still missing them from the following:


ppero196
cascabel
deathnotice01


Silent_Bob
Fawkes...
det1988
4D1L
DanceOff
JohnHaxx


adetoandroid
flastnoles11
cabessius
TezlaStorme
LewisGauss
-Grift-
whitest0rm
OptimuLove
devstaff
Veeman

If you are listed above, and have given in introduction to yourself already, just let me know so I can update the OP. 

Thanks!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

Last week of term. 
Monday: Mess around get birthday beats.
Tuesday: Mess around even more.
Wednesday: Mess around even more.
Thursday: Last day of messing around. Biggest prank of all.
Friday: Be good cause halfday then get phone confiscated.

Done

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay guys, I've been scouring the house to find all the introductions given to date, and so far I am still missing them from the following:
> 
> 
> ppero196
> ...

Click to collapse



I've given my introduction. Let me find it...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34993413

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay guys, I've been scouring the house to find all the introductions given to date, and so far I am still missing them from the following:
> 
> 
> ppero196
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay guys, I've been scouring the house to find all the introductions given to date, and so far I am still missing them from the following:
> 
> 
> ppero196
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFmyself


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFmyself

Click to collapse



Nope

I removed some names check.. because they have given intro..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope
> 
> I removed some names check.. because they have given intro..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ugh... more scouring.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

*So much searching!!*

After scouring the Frat House my thread I found my Introduction.
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35176042&postcount=7537


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ugh... more scouring.

Click to collapse



Here is dance off intro for you...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35444275 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 16, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Last week at school starts tomorrow. Tomorrow: Watch movie, Day after tommorow: Sports Day Day after after tomorrow: cleaning day day after after after tomorrow: Last day, candy,soda and visiting the church

Click to collapse



Me:
Monday: Just movies(Taken, National,Treasure 2....)
Tuesday: Same as on Monday.
Wednesday: Some kind of christmas themed day.
Thursday: Clean and then go to church

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> Ok, here comes my intro:
> 
> Hey, im DevStaff and im a 14 year old guy thats from Sweden. My real name is Fredrik Jansson, and I have been a member on XDA-Developers for about 2 years.
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Thats my intro Apex

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is Fawkes... intro.. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35070629 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 16, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Me:
> Monday: Just movies(Taken, National,Treasure 2....)
> Tuesday: Same as on Monday.
> Wednesday: Some kind of christmas themed day.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. My school sucks. 3 days and we have 4 tests, a book report, and an essay. And I have two reports to do over break.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay guys, I've been scouring the house to find all the introductions given to date, and so far I am still missing them from the following:
> 
> 
> ppero196
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated, but still missing the above (or am too lazy to search any more)!

Thanks for helping me locate those others, guys!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Updated, but still missing the above (or am too lazy to search any more)!
> 
> Thanks for helping me locate those others, guys!

Click to collapse



4d1l devstaff you forgot to remove

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> 4d1l devstaff you forgot to remove
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeh. I gave the links

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> 4d1l devstaff you forgot to remove
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Still looking for the links...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

And you didn't update the nominations links I gave you in pm

Y u no update it

JK... take your time bro

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Still looking for the links...

Click to collapse



Go back a few posts

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Still looking for the links...

Click to collapse



See previous page.. they both gave links in their posts..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 16, 2012)

4D1L said:


> After scouring the Frat House my thread I found my Introduction.
> Here it is:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35176042&postcount=7537

Click to collapse



See







Apex_Strider said:


> Still looking for the links...

Click to collapse





Sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

We need to do this quick before forum maintence time comes.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

There is still time... dont worry... still 5:30 hour left...

Also apex is at nsfw thread...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 16, 2012)

What up guys? Sorry haven't been in here for a bit


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What up guys? Sorry haven't been in here for a bit

Click to collapse



Yo eep.. what's keeping you busy? 

Always gives entry with a sorry

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 16, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> What up guys? Sorry haven't been in here for a bit

Click to collapse



Don't worry - neither have I.  I am probably the least active of the original pledges 

Just busy with work and Ingress - damn, that game sucks the hours like a vampire sucks blood.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Don't worry - neither have I.  I am probably the least active of the original pledges
> 
> Just busy with work and Ingress - damn, that game sucks the hours like a vampire sucks blood.

Click to collapse



Looks like your ingress forum posts are more than xda posts if you ask me

How are you other side mod 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Don't worry - neither have I.  I am probably the least active of the original pledges
> 
> Just busy with work and Ingress - damn, that game sucks the hours like a vampire sucks blood.

Click to collapse



Let's face it, i don't think your that active in the forum except to moan at people for not using the search or making bad threads,  nice catch on the multiple accounts by the way 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone saw this root exploit bug due to Samsung mistake in s3 note
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2048511 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Let's face it, i don't think your that active in the forum except to moan at people for not using the search or making bad threads,  nice catch on the multiple accounts by the way
> 
> I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup: this^^^^^^^^

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Looks like your ingress forum posts are more than xda posts if you ask me
> 
> How are you other side mod

Click to collapse



I'm fine thanks mate.  Just despairing more by the day for XDA given the sort of posts and questions from new members and the fact that the Mods seem to be unwilling (or unable) to act properly to stop it.



jugg1es said:


> Let's face it, i don't think your that active in the forum except to moan at people for not using the search or making bad threads,  nice catch on the multiple accounts by the way

Click to collapse



I was a 'browser' here for a long time before signing up, but the way things are going I can't see me hanging around much longer.  It is getting to be more and more difficult to actually find the good stuff for all the dross that is allowed to stay.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yo eep.. what's keeping you busy?
> 
> Always gives entry with a sorry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! Oh just busy with work, family, responsibilities...............that sort of thing


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 16, 2012)

Got an ideea: Make a prank call to a fast food restaurant or anything(McDonalds, a pizzeria etc) and complain about they didn't get you order correctly because you didn't got muffins

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> There is still time... dont worry... still 5:30 hour left...
> 
> Also apex is at nsfw thread...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blow my cover, eh? 



eep2378 said:


> What up guys? Sorry haven't been in here for a bit

Click to collapse



Hiya E-Rock! How have things beem, besides busy? Hope all is well with you and the family...


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 16, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Let's face it, i don't think your that active in the forum except to moan at people for not using the search or making bad threads,  nice catch on the multiple accounts by the way

Click to collapse



As proof of my comment about the lack of action from the Moderators - the user involved has still got all three accounts open and his statistics are the same.  The new mod organisation is supposed to make everything more efficient, yet 24 hours on nothing has been done.

This is fairly common across all the forums now and it is a disturbing situation.  I remember what this place was like only 2 years ago when I first started browsing and reading and there has definitely been a massive sea-change in that time.

Anyway, rant over.  Carry on muffins.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

New system is not good/efficient yet.. I noticed that too.. it was better before.. well, its not gonna revert anyway... so either they are still getting used to it or we should get used to this..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2012)

There is still a lot of good stuff in here,  you shouldn't walk away because of the dross. Ok it does make using the search a pita but there's still a lot in here 

I think there is a world market for maybe five computers.
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

Need the links to Veeman's and devstaff's introductions, then I will only be missing 15 people's...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Need the links to Veeman's and devstaff's introductions, then I will only be missing 15 people's...

Click to collapse



Well afaik veeman didn't give an intro yet..

Here is devstaff
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35380885 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Blow my cover, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya E-Rock! How have things beem, besides busy? Hope all is well with you and the family...

Click to collapse



Hey Zach. Not much just real busy especially with the family and holidays right around the corner. Everything is great but you know how busy this time of year is. Hope all is well with you and yours 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## Apex (Dec 16, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Hey Zach. Not much just real busy especially with the family and holidays right around the corner. Everything is great but you know how busy this time of year is. Hope all is well with you and yours
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse



Yeah, things are good here. I'm gearing up for a benefit for my friend Keith who recently passed away, and in a month or so I'm going to play with some old friends and fellow musicians. Other than that, I'm back home after being gone for work last week, and no kids this next two weeks after Wednesday, since they will be with their mother for Christmas. Should be nice and quiet around here... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 16, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, things are good here. I'm gearing up for a benefit for my friend Keith who recently passed away, and in a month or so I'm going to play with some old friends and fellow musicians. Other than that, I'm back home after being gone for work last week, and no kids this next two weeks after Wednesday, since they will be with their mother for Christmas. Should be nice and quiet around here...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yeah I heard some rumblings in here about the passing of your friend. I'm truly sorry to hear that. Good luck with the benefit


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Need the links to Veeman's and devstaff's introductions, then I will only be missing 15 people's...

Click to collapse



An intro that's easy.

I'm 17 years old and am a senior in high school in Rochester, MN. I was born in India and my parents and I moved to the USA when I was 8 years old. I've loved snow since the day I first felt/saw it. I ski during the winter, and play tennis during the spring and summer. Lately I've been trying to learn how to program. I learned Python, TI-Basic, and LabVIEW over the summer. I'm part of the local FRC Robotics team (Team 2530 Inconceivable) and I love to build things. I have a ****ty GPA in high school so I'm hoping my standardized test scores will help me get accepted to the colleges I've applied to. I also enjoy trolling people on Facebook and XDA. That's pretty much it about me.


----------



## dexter93 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sent from the brick


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well afaik veeman didn't give an intro yet..
> 
> Here is devstaff
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35380885
> ...

Click to collapse



I just gave my intro


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> I just gave my intro

Click to collapse



Thanks Veeman! I'll update shortly... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks Veeman! I'll update shortly...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You can save one keystroke and not capitalize my username


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

my christmas is officially screwed,






deathnotice01 said:


> i really hate this ****ing country,
> someone just stole my mom's wallet and it had like $800,
> that money was going to be used to buy christmas presents for the whole family,
> those bastards ruined everything,
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> You can save one keystroke and not capitalize my username

Click to collapse



Auto correct. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> my christmas is officially screwed,

Click to collapse



Dude, I'm sorry. That's some ****ty **** right there. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, I'm sorry. That's some ****ty **** right there.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



thanks man,
i was going to get a new tablet,
and my debit card was with my mom too,
so i can't get money for christmas since it will take about 10 days - 2 weeks to get a new one,
this just sucks


----------



## trell959 (Dec 17, 2012)

Holy sh*t this thread moves fast...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> my christmas is officially screwed,

Click to collapse



That really sucks man. Some people are just disgusting.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Holy sh*t this thread moves fast...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



it does,
good thing this baby runs on hydrogen fuel,

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> That really sucks man. Some people are just disgusting.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



police said those people are syndicates,
they track you down and get you when you least expected,
they a huge group lurking around the largest mall in the city preying on innocent christmas shoppers,

they broke the hearts of my family,
especially my grandpa, we were gonna get him the digital glucose tester for his diabetes,
but sadly we just don't have enough cash right now to buy one,

i dispise this country so much


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> my christmas is officially screwed,

Click to collapse



I hate assholes like that. I almost got my Nexus 7 stolen but I caught the **** trying to take it from my backpack. I feel really sorry for you man. Hopefully it'll turn out better when you see your family because it's not the material things that really count in life.


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> it does,
> good thing this baby runs on hydrogen fuel,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Come Friday, you should check your PayPal. Sorry I can't do more, or do more sooner. But you're a good dude, and I want to help you out since these dicks did this to you and your family... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Come Friday, you should check your PayPal. Sorry I can't do more, or do more sooner. But you're a good dude, and I want to help you out since these dicks did this to you and your family...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse




you don't have to do that,
the mere fact you guys comforted me in my dark day is quite enough,
please i do not wish to take any amount from you,
i just wanted to vent out my frustrations from the incident


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you don't have to do that,
> the mere fact you guys comforted me in my dark day is quite enough,
> please i do not wish to take any amount from you,
> i just wanted to vent out my frustrations from the incident

Click to collapse



Just consider it a small token of some holiday cheer from your friend in Texas. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just consider it a small token of some holiday cheer from your friend in Texas.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



well,
thanks a bunch,
where exatly in texas are you from?


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> well,
> thanks a bunch,
> where exatly in texas are you from?

Click to collapse



Dallas/Fort Worth area. Born here, grew up here, moved to Yellowstone National Park for 2 seasons, lived in Vancouver Washington, New Mexico, and Colorado. I've seen the entire US with the exception of Alaska and Hawaii... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dallas/Fort Worth area. Born here, grew up here, moved to Yellowstone National Park for 2 seasons, lived in Vancouver Washington, New Mexico, and Colorado. I've seen the entire US with the exception of Alaska and Hawaii...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



seems quite a journey,
the ironic fact that i study and learned the whole american culture makes me wanna be in that place,
there are just so many reasons why i hate this country,
when i go to work and talk with americans especially when we get too random and the talk about their life story just fills up my day with joy to get to know other people outside my country and it just gives me that big smile to know they said "thank you" and appreciate the help i gave,


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> seems quite a journey,
> the ironic fact that i study and learned the whole american culture makes me wanna be in that place,
> there are just so many reasons why i hate this country,
> when i go to work and talk with americans especially when we get too random and the talk about their life story just fills up my day with joy to get to know other people outside my country and it just gives me that big smile to know they said "thank you" and appreciate the help i gave,

Click to collapse



Yeah, quite the adventures I've had here in the States. Admittedly, I want to do more international travel, because I've seen so much of the US and there's just not much more I need/want to visit. I went to Ireland last March, and it was so hard coming back. I've got a long list of place I want to see and experience before I'm to old to travel and appreciate these places the way I'd like. Also, I don't particularly care to much for my own country, and that's probably normal for most. We've got a lot of things I find disagreeable, and detestable. But, overall I can't complain. I have my health, happiness and home... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, quite the adventures I've had here in the States. Admittedly, I want to do more international travel, because I've seen so much of the US and there's just not much more I need/want to visit. I went to Ireland last March, and it was so hard coming back. I've got a long list of place I want to see and experience before I'm to old to travel and appreciate these places the way I'd like. Also, I don't particularly care to much for my own country, and that's probably normal for most. We've got a lot of things I find disagreeable, and detestable. But, overall I can't complain. I have my health, happiness and home...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



well,
that's the journey i have to take,
i'm not yet settled and have not found my life's hapiness,
i just hope i don't screw things up in the near future,
i want to give my future family especially the kids with everything they will ever need,
i want to be good father,
i hope i can become one

if you ever wanna come to the philippines,
just contact me


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> well,
> that's the journey i have to take,
> i'm not yet settled and have not found my life's hapiness,
> i just hope i don't screw things up in the near future,
> ...

Click to collapse



You're a good man, I've known you (cyberspace-ly speaking) for a while now. I think you'll do great as a father and a family man. Though, nothing prepares you for that journey, you just have to use your best abilities and judgements. As my father always says, "Parenting ain't for cowards". He's right too, it is a full-time, sometimes thankless job, but the rewards are of nothing in this world or you'd find anywhere else. My kids are my life, even though I am divorced and don't see them all the time, they're what I wake up for, work for, live for. 

Also, my sister and her first husband lived in the Philippines years ago. He was in the Air Force, and they were there for a couple of years. She seemed to like it there, but that was decades ago. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)

If you get this you are smart.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, quite the adventures I've had here in the States. Admittedly, I want to do more international travel, because I've seen so much of the US and there's just not much more I need/want to visit. I went to Ireland last March, and it was so hard coming back. I've got a long list of place I want to see and experience before I'm to old to travel and appreciate these places the way I'd like. Also, I don't particularly care to much for my own country, and that's probably normal for most. We've got a lot of things I find disagreeable, and detestable. But, overall I can't complain. I have my health, happiness and home...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



My family doesn't have much money. I've never been on a vacation. I've never even been out of the state except for a few soccer games in Pennsylvania, but we spent about 1.5 hours in the state, and then about 7 hours on the bus. I really hope I can get a good paying job when I'm older so I can visit different landmarks in the US and then visit other countries. I've always wanted to go to Japan.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> If you get this you are smart.

Click to collapse



Me and math don't get along. I guess I haz the dumb... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Me and math don't get along. I guess I haz the dumb...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I get half of it. Maybe 3/5.
Edit: OK. I get most of it.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Me and math don't get along. I guess I haz the dumb...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Let me know if you need an explanation.


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> Let me know if you need an explanation.

Click to collapse



I don't need assistance feeling any dumber... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're a good man, I've known you (cyberspace-ly speaking) for a while now. I think you'll do great as a father and a family man. Though, nothing prepares you for that journey, you just have to use your best abilities and judgements. As my father always says, "Parenting ain't for cowards". He's right too, it is a full-time, sometimes thankless job, but the rewards are of nothing in this works good find anywhere else. My kids area my life, even though I am divorced and don't see them all the time, they're what I wake up for, work for, live for.
> 
> Also, my sister and her first husband lived in the Philippines years ago. He was in the Air Force, and they were there for a couple of years. She seemed to like it there, but that was decades ago.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



lol,
thanks,
but as of now,
kids are out of the question,
i got to have my own house before i can have children,

so her husband is with the PAF,
that's cool,
he must be so lucky,

well,
i gotta go for now,
enjoy the rest of the day great leader!

thanks for all the comfort,
i really appreciate it,
we seriously need more humans like you lol


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> lol,
> thanks,
> but as of now,
> kids are out of the question,
> ...

Click to collapse



Well when the time is right for you, you'll know. Don't rush anything, you're still young! 

And don't mention anything, I'm just me - nothing special, just an honest dude and friend... 

G'night, PickleNotice! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

i can go financial and managerial accounting since it was my college field until i went awol and got the human resource development degree,
but math,
jeez,
that stuff is hell


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't need assistance feeling any dumber...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ok, cover your eyes then  :silly:







M is M, (2.71828) is a representation of e the natural logarithm, r^2 = rr, (1/y)^-1 is just y

sqrt(X^2) is X, (Force/Acceleration) is Mass

So putting all of it together, you get Merry Xmass

Clever eh?


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ok, cover your eyes then  :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brain. Hurts. Must poke it with sharp stick... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ok, cover your eyes then  :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. I got almost all of it. I just didn't get "e". I feel smart now!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)

Urahara said:


> OK. I got almost all of it. I just didn't get "e". I feel smart now!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



You didn't get e. You're not smart.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> You didn't get e. You're not smart.

Click to collapse



Ok.jpg :crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Mock my muffin. I dare you.
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

Anybody here

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 17, 2012)

Good morning 


Sent from my muffiny muffin

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> Anybody here
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



I'm here Jessica chun


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. 11PM here. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Updated, but still missing the above (or am too lazy to search any more)!
> 
> Thanks for helping me locate those others, guys!

Click to collapse



Apex, I did post my intro, and you did not see it!!!

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Apex, I did post my intro, and you did not see it!!!
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



I'll find yours and get it added also. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex! You sir are a potato.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi

apex
devstaff : nice to see you back
jessica
danceoff
& anyone else...

So any exynos4 people in here?
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4928277


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi
> 
> apex
> devstaff : nice to see you back
> ...

Click to collapse



Late sleepy is so late

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35531501

I already told this looooong back.. 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Late sleepy is so late
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35531501
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see nobody replied...
Unpopular deadly is unpopular.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I see nobody replied...
> Unpopular deadly is unpopular.

Click to collapse



:flipoff2 :

Try editing my post

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :flipoff2 :
> 
> Try editing my post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why edit unpopular posts?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Why edit unpopular posts?

Click to collapse



I saw you tried

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I saw you tried:notcool:
> I am an insignificant insect in front of you.
> 
> ____________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



No I didn't. *confused*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

Morning muffins 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



hey juggs,
how's it hangin'?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey juggs,
> how's it hangin'?

Click to collapse



Down and to the left,  how about you

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Down and to the left,  how about you
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



just had the ****tiest week,
not much,


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> just had the ****tiest week,
> not much,

Click to collapse



Yeh, i Read that.  That's **** man,  hope things pick up for you 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

Good morning.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2012)

Morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## _Variable (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey all, Cant wait to get a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 this 23rd of December!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hey all, Cant wait to get a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 this 23rd of December!

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 17, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hey all, Cant wait to get a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 this 23rd of December!

Click to collapse



My friend has one, and She loves it. It's a nice device.

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a presentation today and I don't know what I have to present on. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## _Variable (Dec 17, 2012)

veeman said:


> I have a presentation today and I don't know what I have to present on.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Your dad would get mad.


----------



## veeman (Dec 17, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Your dad would get mad.

Click to collapse



Nah, I have an A in the class. And I can probably bs something together by the time I have to present.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 17, 2012)

Exams..sigh...3 down..2 to go...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok, here's my intro:

I'm Jonathan and I'm a 14 year old guy from England. I like programming and Web development and hardware hacking and anything else to do with computers and trolling


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Exams..sigh...3 down..2 to go...

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
ALL THE BEST. 

HOW TO SWITCH OFF THE CAPS LOCK?!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex, add my intro to OP :banghead::beer:


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Apex, add my intro to OP :banghead::beer:

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Apex, add my intro to OP :banghead::beer:

Click to collapse



Will do. I'm at work now, but I'll get to it... :tank:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

I feel asleep. But I see you guys weren't too busy.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 17, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I feel asleep. But I see you guys weren't too busy.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



We were actually ....


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> We were actually ....

Click to collapse



Really?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 17, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



I see deathnotice has found a real pic of deadly. 

So how is y'all?

I'm at home. Away from the hostel. Getting bored.

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

LOL. 

M_T_M closed the Gli thread. Just because he can.

LOL.


----------



## werked (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Muffins.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I see deathnotice has found a real pic of deadly.
> 
> So how is y'all?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not my pic

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 17, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Really?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Of course...Why else do you think there arent many posts here 







Deadly. said:


> Its not my pic
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Admit it


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I see deathnotice has found a real pic of deadly.
> 
> So how is y'all?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well,
prepare ye troll spray men,
we're screwed


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 17, 2012)

Ohai werked


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2012)

ohai prawns


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi Muffins.

Click to collapse



Hi.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## cascabel (Dec 17, 2012)

ohai all. did i kill the thread?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ohai all. did i kill the thread?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. This is an automated message system.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Of course...Why else do you think there arent many posts here
> 
> Admit it

Click to collapse



Nope

And oh.. hi prawn

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## cascabel (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope
> 
> And oh.. hi prawn
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that was a nice pic of you, deadly. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> that was a nice pic of you, deadly.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello, Aah well, if you say so.. after all it was Alan who posted it.. so, I'm cool with that:angel: 

Prawn where you went?

And hi Tesla, Alan, and others..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

We're going to be the Gli's sloppy seconds, eh? Rebound thread, huh? Either way, they're all good folks... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We're going to be the Gli's sloppy seconds, eh? Rebound thread, huh? Either way, they're all good folks...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



what makes you say that?  i do agree that everyone's welcome. we both have friends there. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We're going to be the Gli's sloppy seconds, eh? Rebound thread, huh? Either way, they're all good folks...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well we are not on popular threads either...

And I thought someone said we shouldn't compare with others eh?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We're going to be the Gli's sloppy seconds, eh? Rebound thread, huh? Either way, they're all good folks...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Lol, second time it closed today. How's it going, apex? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Someone got the mafia thread closed  

Morning you silly muffins!! 

Funds for jeep are in progress 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, second time it closed today. How's it going, apex?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How come twice? What's been going on? 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## cascabel (Dec 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol, second time it closed today. How's it going, apex?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hola proto. long time.  got locked my M_T_M twice. didn't see why he locked it the second time. must have deleted the posts before i saw it. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How come twice? What's been going on?
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Talk about animal killing, in wasn't around for 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hola proto. long time.  got locked my M_T_M twice. didn't see why he locked it the second time. must have deleted the posts before i saw it.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, Google's cache failed me this time 
I wanna know!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well we are not on popular threads either...
> 
> And I thought someone said we shouldn't compare with others eh?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one is comparing the two threads, just see more activity from the 'naners when the Gli is on lock down. 





prototype7 said:


> Lol, second time it closed today. How's it going, apex?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Second time today? Whiskey Tango Foxtrot!? 


It goes well, how about with yourself? 



BeerChameleon said:


> Someone got the mafia thread closed
> 
> Morning you silly muffins!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! Good luck with that. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Talk about animal killing, in wasn't around for
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Must of spun off from the rifle talk from this morning

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No one is comparing the two threads, just see more activity from the 'naners when the Gli is on lock down.

Click to collapse



Well I post in both now, and you should thank us for the activity! We are number one spammers 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Well I post in both now, and you should thank us for the activity! We are number one spammers
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



:thanks button removed:

:tank:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Must of spun off from the rifle talk from this morning
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



hey jugg. how are you?  i'm never around when things happen..

better change topics eh? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey jugg. how are you?  i'm never around when things happen..
> 
> better change topics eh?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sushi anyone? 







*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey jugg. how are you?  i'm never around when things happen..
> 
> better change topics eh?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im good thanks, how are the books coming on.  I missed both locks because guns don't interest me. So stayed out.  I prefer bows and arrows. 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sushi anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you do know it's 1am here and making me hungry is a bad idea since there's no restaurant open near my place? -__- i want sushi. and pork. like bacon. and more pork. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1570889
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



:spam::spam::spam:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sushi anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks scrumptious.  Now where did i put my chopsticks. 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## cascabel (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Im good thanks, how are the books coming on.  I missed both locks because guns don't interest me. So stayed out.  I prefer bows and arrows.
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



i'm reading ""the daughter of time" and "catch-22" for now.  i do have 20+ of your books though.

i would love to learn how to use bows and arrows. unfortunately no one i know knows how to use them.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1570889
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Oh no!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm reading ""the daughter of time" and "catch-22" for now.  i do have 20+ of your books though.
> 
> i would love to learn how to use bows and arrows. unfortunately no one i know knows how to use them.
> I
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can teach officially.  The longbow is my favourite,  but i need a new one  and my bow maker retired two years ago and had nothing in his workshop.  Compound bows are really nice and light but there's just something about the longbow i love. 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I can teach officially.  The longbow is my favourite,  but i need a new one  and my bow maker retired two years ago and had nothing in his workshop.  Compound bows are really nice and light but there's just something about the longbow i love.
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Robin jugg1es Hoood 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I can teach officially.  The longbow is my favourite,  but i need a new one  and my bow maker retired two years ago and had nothing in his workshop.  Compound bows are really nice and light but there's just something about the longbow i love.
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



the only "bow" i've handled is a crossbow. i didn't even get a chance to shoot it.. i haven't even seen a longbow except for those i've seen on discovery channel. 

edit: i'm going to google compound bows.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hello, Aah well, if you say so.. after all it was Alan who posted it.. so, I'm cool with that:angel:
> 
> Prawn where you went?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exams dude....science tomorrow. ..


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Exams dude....science tomorrow. ..

Click to collapse



OK.. all the best bro...:thumbup:

Now gtfo and study

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 17, 2012)

cascabel said:


> the only "bow" i've handled is a crossbow. i didn't even get a chance to shoot it.. i haven't even seen a longbow except for those i've seen on discovery channel.
> 
> edit: i'm going to google compound bows.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y U BE AWAKE 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK.. all the best bro...:thumbup:
> 
> Now gtfo and study
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks...
Well, took some break when mono and dihybrid cross started to get to me


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 17, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Exams dude....science tomorrow. ..

Click to collapse



Maths tommorow for me !


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Well money was wired, could take another hour or so, just waiting 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello muffins. How is it going? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I can teach officially.  The longbow is my favourite,  but i need a new one  and my bow maker retired two years ago and had nothing in his workshop.  Compound bows are really nice and light but there's just something about the longbow i love.
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



That's cool. I like shooting bows, but the only ones I've used were pretty crappy. I like recurves, but it's hard to pick a favorite when the bows all suck. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hello muffins. How is it going?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Long time no visit eh?

Busy ?

@BC.. good luck:thumbup:

Waiting for pics

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey everybody, whats up?

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 17, 2012)

Me, deadly and other members frm sgy y thread arguing bout oc and arm

sent from my muffin


----------



## undercover (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Long time no visit eh?
> 
> Busy ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you worry, I'm around  
Lurking mainly. 
XDA is getting boring tbh. I think the days from some real improvements are gone now (mods). It was fun gaining more space with a2sd+, seeing new governors introduced, and other things. Now it's mere reintroduction of things discovered previously. Booooooring. All I do now is play with undervolting (since Google has really gone super safe on their tables) and playing with screen gamma. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

undercover said:


> Don't you worry, I'm around
> Lurking mainly.
> XDA is getting boring tbh. I think the days from some real improvements are gone now (mods). It was fun gaining more space with a2sd+, seeing new governors introduced, and other things. Now it's mere reintroduction of things discovered previously. Booooooring. All I do now is play with undervolting (since Google has really gone super safe on their tables) and playing with screen gamma.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol... that does sound boring...

I say its time you try out some development.. I know you have enough knowledge for that..

I mean seriously.. try man.. its fun.. I started doing mods to my rom & building kernel just to see how they work and to learn about them..

Thats all you need to get interest back.. just give it a go:thumbup:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Still waiting :/ it could take until tomorrow :/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... that does sound boring...
> 
> I say its time you try out some development.. I know you have enough knowledge for that..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Still waiting :/ it could take until tomorrow :/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I hope not, either way you'll get it though. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I hope not, either way you'll get it though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know, just want my jeep already!! Damn banks need to wire money faster!!! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Dec 17, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Hmmm

Click to collapse



Do I sense that you feel similar to me? 

Deadly, i just won't have time for development. 

On a side note. Joe Philley added me to the circles. I wonder if that circle is called "people that are not getting ingress invite" 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know, just want my jeep already!! Damn banks need to wire money faster!!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Someone's getting impatient 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Someone's getting impatient
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Cause I was originally suppose to get it last Thursday :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex can i skip pledge period and go to tot straight.

sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 17, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Apex can i skip pledge period and go to tot straight.
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



If you do all 10 TOT may be

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> If you do all 10 TOT may be
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



lets see wat apex says.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 17, 2012)

4D1L said:


> lets see wat apex says.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Knowing him

I predict a NO 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey people.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Apex can i skip pledge period and go to tot straight.
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



What's the rush? Part of the pledge period means completing the ToT, and it wouldn't be fair to those who ran the full course of the pledging period if I made an exception. Just hang in there, and don't digress from the awesomeness. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

4D1L said:


> lets see wat apex says.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



He's going to say no. No shortcuts.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

Can i request ingress forum mods and admin check out the mod forum and throw in their tuppence to a conversation 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Can i request ingress forum mods and admin check out the mod forum and throw in their tuppence to a conversation
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Will get on it. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 17, 2012)

Urahara said:


> He's going to say no. No shortcuts.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



He already did


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's the rush? Part of the pledge period means completing the ToT, and it wouldn't be fair to those who ran the full course of the pledging period if I made an exception. Just hang in there, and don't digress from the awesomeness.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



ok then. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

4D1L said:


> ok then.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



There's no problem, is there? Just understand, I have to be fair with everyone. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> There's no problem, is there? Just understand, I have to be fair with everyone.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



no problems.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

4D1L said:


> no problems.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Okay, just checkin'...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 17, 2012)

What's up guys?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Howdy, Axis! Just got home from work. What's new with you?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

Sup axis

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy, Axis! Just got home from work. What's new with you?

Click to collapse



Let's just say, I had a hell of a weekend







jugg1es said:


> Sup axis
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



How's it hangin jugg1es?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Let's just say, I had a hell of a weekend
> 
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



When do you *not* have a helluva weekend?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Let's just say, I had a hell of a weekend
> 
> How's it hangin jugg1es?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Down and to the left, might have to move it as its rubbing my knee 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> When do you *not* have a helluva weekend?

Click to collapse



Never.. 
:smokin:






jugg1es said:


> Down and to the left, might have to move it as its rubbing my knee
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



You know, I find taping it to your leg helps 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Never..
> :smokin:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah,  the restriction just makes it........  Ah hell cant stand up now my leg wont go to the floor

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Never..
> :smokin:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You saw the help we got from shardul.phatak in the help thread? lol'd at that. Wonder if the other guy will get the hint...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nah,  the restriction just makes it........  Ah hell cant stand up now my leg wont go to the floor
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Please. Just stop.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 17, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nah,  the restriction just makes it........  Ah hell cant stand up now my leg wont go to the floor
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



haha, I was born with a third leg 
Its my double bass secret 






Apex_Strider said:


> You saw the help we got from shardul.phatak in the help thread? lol'd at that. Wonder if the other guy will get the hint...

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw that. I did the same thing Lol. I was going to say something, but I wanted to see if he'd give us the thanks we deserved. I bet he doesn't. :sly:

Though I noticed he gave you a thanks :thumbup: I say it's fair, you started helping him first 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 17, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> haha, I was born with a third leg
> Its my double bass secret
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell man, you've helped out more than I have and it's my thread! I think everyone you've helped out should go back through and clicky on your button...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 17, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hell man, you've helped out more than I have and it's my thread! I think everyone you've helped out should go back through and clicky on your button...

Click to collapse



Lol most people thank me through PM. I don't know why 

But hell man, we're a team there :thumbup: that's just how we do it :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol most people thank me through PM. I don't know why
> 
> But hell man, we're a team there :thumbup: that's just how we do it :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny (yet sad) thing is, in every guide I've written, I've included at the very top the line "If you find this guide helpful, hit the thanks button" which should also be an extension to anyone who helps within the thread. These n00bs, I tell ya... 

Did you see that thread I posted months ago about clicking the thanks button for anyone who helps them? It was locked because someone thought that was a ploy to get my own thanks count up. People are so friggin' dumb sometimes. There is no shortage of 'stupid' in this world...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Funny (yet sad) thing is, in every guide I've written, I've included at the very top the line "If you find this guide helpful, hit the thanks button" which should also be an extension to anyone who helps within the thread. These n00bs, I tell ya...
> 
> Did you see that thread I posted months ago about clicking the thanks button for anyone who helps them? It was locked because someone thought that was a ploy to get my own thanks count up. People are so friggin' dumb sometimes. There is no shortage of 'stupid' in this world...

Click to collapse



Remake the thread in ot, you can't be advised for bumping up your thanks then 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Funny (yet sad) thing is, in every guide I've written, I've included at the very top the line "If you find this guide helpful, hit the thanks button" which should also be an extension to anyone who helps within the thread. These n00bs, I tell ya...
> 
> Did you see that thread I posted months ago about clicking the thanks button for anyone who helps them? It was locked because someone thought that was a ploy to get my own thanks count up. People are so friggin' dumb sometimes. There is no shortage of 'stupid' in this world...

Click to collapse



Yeah I remember seeing that. As a matter of fact that's why I never worried about telling people to hit the thanks button, because some dumbass will come along and hound me for no good reason Lol. And I don't reply "professionally" when someone is *****ing at me for no good reason. 

But I always help anyone and everyone I can, and never stop til I've helped.  people hitting my thanks button really makes no difference to me :thumbup: though I will give thanks to everyone who helps me Lol 

Good karma should come my way soon enough 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Remake the thread in ot, you can't be advised for bumping up your thanks then
> 
> "I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



Meh, that wasn't even the point of the thread to begin with. I posted it in the Atrix 2 forum, because people were asking a **** ton of questions, getting good help from the guys, and they would just remark by saying "thanks". It pissed me off a little, which is why I made it. Someone (and I have a good notion as to who) reported the thread assuming it was an attempt for people to only thank me. I guess my OP's are tl;dr for far too many folks around here. 

Strangely, isn't that why people are supposedly on this site - to read and learn? Guess the laziness is running rampant and too many members think this is a free help desk and 24 hour online support site. Sheesh, and double sheesh...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meh, that wasn't even the point of the thread to begin with. I posted it in the Atrix 2 forum, because people were asking a **** ton of questions, getting good help from the guys, and they would just remark by saying "thanks". It pissed me off a little, which is why I made it. Someone (and I have a good notion as to who) reported the thread assuming it was an attempt for people to only thank me. I guess my OP's are tl;dr for far too many folks around here.
> 
> Strangely, isn't that why people are supposedly on this site - to read and learn? Guess the laziness is running rampant and too many members think this is a free help desk and 24 hour online support site. Sheesh, and double sheesh...

Click to collapse



Amen to that brother

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeep is mine!! Pics tomorrow!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Jeep is mine!! Pics tomorrow!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



My Jeep is pretty badass :jeep2: 

But really, I've seen all this Jeep talk and now I want one.. If only I hadn't gone all out this Christmas. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Updated the OP, still waiting on more introductions from members and pledges. Also, about to remove some pledges from the list for lack of participation in the house... :banghead:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 18, 2012)

I will get my intro on here some time tonight or tomorrow, been a hectic week at my house. Even though we don't celebrate any holidays, this time of year always drives me crazy!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I think I should really get the 10,000 post.



        I'm just kidding! 
    


a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Regardless of all things 'taboo' to speak of here, this is freaking awesome...


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey guys, I think I should really get the 10,000 post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Regardless of all things 'taboo' to speak of here, this is freaking awesome...

Click to collapse



They was protesting a festival in Tennessee that my old band played in  bunch of idiots. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Regardless of all things 'taboo' to speak of here, this is freaking awesome...

Click to collapse



Have I ever told any of you that I love anonymous!  I love what they stand for, and their, don't take no crap from nobody attitude!  Love it!


----------



## veeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Regardless of all things 'taboo' to speak of here, this is freaking awesome...

Click to collapse



I don't see why speaking about it is taboo.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't see why speaking about it is taboo.

Click to collapse



Because it's unspeakable. Here that is. And deals with religion and politics and what not. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Have I ever told any of you that I love anonymous!  I love what they stand for, and their, don't take no crap from nobody attitude!  Love it!

Click to collapse



Yeah, bunch of idiots. You know when the KKK and Anonymous effs with you, you're dong something terribly wrong.



veeman said:


> I don't see why speaking about it is taboo.

Click to collapse



See below:



Axis_Drummer said:


> Because it's unspeakable. Here that is. And deals with religion and politics and what not.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Indeed. But, they'll get what's theirs, the bunch of loons...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Indeed. But, they'll get what's theirs, the bunch of loons...

Click to collapse



Yes they will. For damn sure.

But on another note, you watching the new Family Guy and American Dad tonight?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I will get my intro on here some time tonight or tomorrow, been a hectic week at my house. Even though we don't celebrate any holidays, this time of year always drives me crazy!

Click to collapse



No worries. I will be making a separate section for "lurkers" or "friends of Chi Delta Alpha" or something along those lines for folks who haven't pledged but have been around since the start. You, Juggs, Unidentified Unicorn (whatever, Tinky), werked (Mrs. Strider) et. al. will be included somehow...


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Have I ever told any of you that I love anonymous!  I love what they stand for, and their, don't take no crap from nobody attitude!  Love it!

Click to collapse



I actually realized, or rather was told not long ago that I went to High School with a member of the hacktivist group. I hung out with him several times, but he's been found to have no way of being contacted. Go figure...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No worries. I will be making a separate section for "lurkers" or "friends of Chi Delta Alpha" or something along those lines for folks who haven't pledged but have been around since the start. You, Juggs, Unidentified Unicorn (whatever, Tinky), werked (Mrs. Strider) et. al. will be included somehow...

Click to collapse



Mrs. Strider? :what::sly::sly::sly:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Mrs. Strider? :what::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Where the fugg have you been? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Where the fugg have you been?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I don't know. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, daughter went down for bed early which leaves me a little down time before the wifey gets home to post my intro!

Hello everyone, my name is chris and I'm an.....  o wait, wrong intro! Lol. Let's try again... hi, my name is chris! I am from florida, but recently moved to missouri (ughh!), 27 years old with a 2 year old (almost three) daughter (that's her in my avatar, cute right?) been married for almost 2 years now (to my daughters mother) I also have 2 dogs (a pitbull and a lab) and a rabbit. And just because I have to rep my alma mater. GO FSU!!!

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I actually realized, or rather was told not long ago that I went to High School with a member of the hacktivist group. I hung out with him several times, but he's been found to have no way of being contacted. Go figure...

Click to collapse



Makes sense!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 18, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ok, daughter went down for bed early which leaves me a little down time before the wifey gets home to post my intro!
> 
> Hello everyone, my name is chris and I'm an.....  o wait, wrong intro! Lol. Let's try again... hi, my name is chris! I am from florida, but recently moved to missouri (ughh!), 28 years old with a 2 year old (almost three) daughter (that's her in my avatar, cute right?) been married for almost 2 years now (to my daughters mother) I also have 2 dogs (a pitbull and a lab) and a rabbit. And just because I have to rep my alma mater. GO FSU!!!

Click to collapse



Yo. Hi!!

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ok, daughter went down for bed early which leaves me a little down time before the wifey gets home to post my intro!
> 
> Hello everyone, my name is chris and I'm an.....  o wait, wrong intro! Lol. Let's try again... hi, my name is chris! I am from florida, but recently moved to missouri (ughh!), 28 years old with a 2 year old (almost three) daughter (that's her in my avatar, cute right?) been married for almost 2 years now (to my daughters mother) I also have 2 dogs (a pitbull and a lab) and a rabbit. And just because I have to rep my alma mater. GO FSU!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. :thumbup:
Except one thing...



        Go O-H-I-O!
    


a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Nice. :thumbup:
> Except one thing...
> Go O-H-I-O!

Click to collapse



At least its not the gators!


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sup muffins


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey ronnie! How's it going?


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ok, daughter went down for bed early which leaves me a little down time before the wifey gets home to post my intro!
> 
> Hello everyone, my name is chris and I'm an.....  o wait, wrong intro! Lol. Let's try again... hi, my name is chris! I am from florida, but recently moved to missouri (ughh!), 28 years old with a 2 year old (almost three) daughter (that's her in my avatar, cute right?) been married for almost 2 years now (to my daughters mother) I also have 2 dogs (a pitbull and a lab) and a rabbit. And just because I have to rep my alma mater. GO FSU!!!

Click to collapse



Nice introduction! I updated the OP... 



Urahara said:


> I don't know.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



You've not been paying attention in class. 



LewisGauss said:


> Yo. Hi!!
> 
> Generated by the project glass
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



How do, Louie Louie! 



ronnie498 said:


> Sup muffins

Click to collapse



Good evening, Ronnie! How are things with you?


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello everyone!! Its been about three days and I'm back! I've just been ultra busy but I've got some free time for a while!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Hello everyone!! Its been about three days and I'm back! I've just been ultra busy but I've got some free time for a while!
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey Tobias.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Hello everyone!! Its been about three days and I'm back! I've just been ultra busy but I've got some free time for a while!
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are a member now, you are free to un-muffin! 

Also, hi there! How you been? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey Tobias.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Howdy!? And i replyed to your post in the off topic thread in kf







Apex_Strider said:


> You are a member now, you are free to un-muffin!
> 
> Also, hi there! How you been?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



And what if I like my muffin?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Good: So I managed to delay my presentation until tomorrow
Bad: I still have no idea what I'm presenting on.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 18, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hey ronnie! How's it going?

Click to collapse




Apex_Strider said:


> Nice introduction! I updated the OP...
> Good evening, Ronnie! How are things with you?

Click to collapse



Doing good Thank you for asking


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Good: So I managed to delay my presentation until tomorrow
> Bad: I still have no idea what I'm presenting on.

Click to collapse



I missed school today. Tomorrow my principal is giving me a"talk" about missing school without reason. Of course I had reason, but my mom told him I just refused to go. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice introduction! I updated the OP...

Click to collapse




Thanks 



ronnie498 said:


> Doing good Thank you for asking

Click to collapse



Good to hear :beer:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Just flashed Android 4.2
Playing around with it now.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Good: So I managed to delay my presentation until tomorrow
> Bad: I still have no idea what I'm presenting on.

Click to collapse



This is how I rolled through high school. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I missed school today. Tomorrow my principal is giving me a"talk" about missing school without reason. Of course I had reason, but my mom told him I just refused to go.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Troll mom.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> This is how I rolled through high school.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yeah! :highfive:

I'll figure something out tomorrow. Procrastinating ftw.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Troll mom.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



She probably said it because I was almost truent in 6th grade.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> She probably said it because I was almost truent in 6th grade.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Wait, I thought you were in 6th grade.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 18, 2012)

Ohai Mrs. Strider, muffins 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Mrs. Strider, muffins
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Hi, QF.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 18, 2012)

good mornevening to all.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Ella, Mrs Strider, QF & anyone online and I missed... good morning

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 18, 2012)

What's up people 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 18, 2012)

Good morning everyone.




QuantumFoam said:


> What's up people
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Nothing really, on the bus to school.


***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

Just hourly routine xda check

Tomorrow exam... so off I go...
See ya! Take care brothers & sisters 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

My mom just took a taxi to the airport. She's going to the capital to get a surgery, and will be back this friday.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Dec 18, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> My mom just took a taxi to the airport. She's going to the capital to get a surgery, and will be back this friday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What kind of surgery/


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> What kind of surgery/

Click to collapse



Not sure, something in the hip, i think

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 18, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> My mom just took a taxi to the airport. She's going to the capital to get a surgery, and will be back this friday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



wish you all the best man,

i'm here desprately trying to get on xda,
thank you proxies


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> My mom just took a taxi to the airport. She's going to the capital to get a surgery, and will be back this friday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So that gives you till Friday to get the house looking as good as you can. Im sure she would appreciate it,  and don't worry about her she's going to be fine 

"I've had a wonderful time, but this wasn't it."- Groucho Marx

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------

Oh,  good morning muffins 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 18, 2012)

Anything new? Apps or so?

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sup?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 18, 2012)

What's up guys?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 18, 2012)

Zombie thread is zombie


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Greetings, earth muffins, bros and sisses! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 18, 2012)

Science effed me up..


----------



## veeman (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Wait, I thought you were in 6th grade.

Click to collapse



He is a freshman I think. In highschool.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Science effed me up..

Click to collapse



You sure it was just science? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You sure it was just science?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Science did it for teh lulz.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You sure it was just science?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Bad pun is bad

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeep pics soon!!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You sure it was just science?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## _akash (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi guys..
What? I see i am posting after almost 1000 posts..


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Jeep pics soon!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It took many days.. Man


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Hi guys..
> What? I see i am posting after almost 1000 posts..
> 
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Hey Fawker, where you been hiding? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _akash (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey Fawker, where you been hiding?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nothing .
Had exams finished.
Now back to home.
Will Do my tot after xmas


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Nothing .
> Had exams finished.
> Now back to home.
> Will Do my tot after xmas
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet, looking forward to seeing it! How's everything else been going? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Hi guys..
> What? I see i am posting after almost 1000 posts..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya I know... but it will be worth the wait

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I know... but it will be worth the wait
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hope the words are true

Pics seemed so too!!

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## _akash (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sweet, looking forward to seeing it! How's everything else been going?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Everything is fine.
I dont care about sh**s.
Now from next sem i will be free from that attendence rules and all
-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Ya I know... but it will be worth the wait
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Waiting for pics..


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Fawkes, BC, apex....

Where is everyone?

Come out come out... wherever you are

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## _Variable (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi Fawkes, BC, apex....
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm reading some debates on 2012hoax.org


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I'm reading some debates on 2012hoax.org

Click to collapse



Cool:thumbup:

You read novels?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## _akash (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol deadly make it fast.. 10 more to go


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Lol deadly make it fast.. 10 more to go
> 
> 
> -------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------

Click to collapse



Sssh... its tabooed words

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 18, 2012)

+1


----------



## _akash (Dec 18, 2012)

What the hell...
Tapatalk shows my post is 10000 and header shows 9990 posts..



-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 18, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> What the hell...
> Tapatalk shows my post is 10000 and header shows 9990 posts..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

waste post !


----------



## _akash (Dec 18, 2012)

It has a attack of paralysis i think.
Now back on track shows correctly.


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 18, 2012)

*quick people!!*

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

cmon!

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

more fast!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> *quick people!!*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------
> 
> cmon!

Click to collapse



OK... don't do it... its spam..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK... don't do it... its spam..
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok wont do it!


----------



## _akash (Dec 18, 2012)

Well its ot though


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 18, 2012)

Ohai people 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay!! 10001

Here apex... you can have 10000 marbles.. I will have 1

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 18, 2012)

yay 10002


----------



## _akash (Dec 18, 2012)

Well got past 10k..


-------#####"One small step for Muffins, One Giant Leap for Muffinkind."#####---------


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 18, 2012)

yay 10004  I came last


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello muffins 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## _Variable (Dec 18, 2012)

I never knew there were trolls outside the tech world....


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I never knew there were trolls outside the tech world....

Click to collapse



There are trolls everywhere, in all walks of life 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeep pics!!! Interior pics later 














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

It has arrived!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats BC... looks cool :thumbup:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Congrats BC... looks cool :thumbup:
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Off to The dmv!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Good morning. How is everybody.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone here who own any dogs?
Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 18, 2012)

That looks great BC 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Awww prawns,  you've nicked tomorrow's sig. :flipoff2:

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## _Variable (Dec 18, 2012)

> Hey everyone can't stand this stuff any more
> bison2uk 16 Dec 2012, 19:02
> This year I did know about the 2012 thing but to be honest I did not take any notice at all. Now with more and more things cropping up I have become very paranoid and getting really upset about the next coming 5 days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*sigh* whoever started the 2012 fiasco, you are an idiot.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 18, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> *sigh* whoever started the 2012 fiasco, you are an idiot.

Click to collapse



Nutjob 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nutjob
> 
> "What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle

Click to collapse



Gross :what:



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nutjob
> 
> "What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle

Click to collapse



Why U No add me on xbl?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

F*ck the wait at the DMV 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 18, 2012)

Good morning for those who live in US / Canada 
Good afternoon for those who live in UK / Europe
Good night for those who live in GMT+8 / somewhere around here. 


Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 18, 2012)

My plan...by M_T_M:
1-Take over OP on this thread
2-Change OP to the Lollipop eaters
3-Create a pledge the reads the alphabet only backwards
4-Delete all teh muffin avatars and replace with Lollipops
5-Have infinite LULZ
6-?????
7-!!!!!!!
8-!!!???
9-MAJOR PROFIT!!!!!
10-????????


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My plan...by M_T_M:
> 1-Take over OP on this thread
> 2-Change OP to the Lollipop eaters
> 3-Create a pledge the reads the alphabet only backwards
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My plan...by M_T_M:
> 1-Take over OP on this thread
> 2-Change OP to the Lollipop eaters
> 3-Create a pledge the reads the alphabet only backwards
> ...

Click to collapse



You suck  

Generated by the project glass
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My plan...by M_T_M:
> 1-Take over OP on this thread
> 2-Change OP to the Lollipop eaters
> 3-Create a pledge the reads the alphabet only backwards
> ...

Click to collapse



this is why we must not let M_T_M get bored. he always thinks of crazy ideas to relieve him of his boredom. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My plan...by M_T_M:
> 1-Throw a party in this thread
> 2-Give everyone lollipops
> 3-Read the alphabet backwards
> ...

Click to collapse




^^^^^^^




        Trolled
    



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## a.cid (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> My plan...by M_T_M:
> 1-Take over OP on this thread
> 2-Change OP to the Lollipop eaters
> 3-Create a pledge the reads the alphabet only backwards
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it!
Yes
Yes
Yes!


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Do it!
> Yes
> Yes
> Yes!

Click to collapse



me thinks you don't like muffins. -__-

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> me thinks you don't like muffins. -__-
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y U NO type intro? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Y U NO type intro?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



what intro? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Why U No add me on xbl?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Forgot  will add you tomorrow 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> what intro?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



We were all giving introductions as to who are are, what we do, what brought us to xda, hobbies, interests, etc. So missing yours and a few others (check the OP). 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 18, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Do it!
> Yes
> Yes
> Yes!

Click to collapse



Joker 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle 

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> My plan...by M_T_M:
> 1-Take over OP on this thread
> 2-Change OP to the Lollipop eaters
> 3-Create a pledge the reads the alphabet only backwards
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't feed the troll guys  trolls like attention 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Joker
> 
> "What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's a troll?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> We were all giving introductions as to who are are, what we do, what brought us to xda, hobbies, interests, etc. So missing yours and a few others (check the OP).
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



i'm composing one now.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What's a troll?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



:facepalm:


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2012)

okay. since the godfather himself ordered me to make an intro  well.. this is it (sorry for the typos ).

i'm Ianne, and i joined xda in May this year. to make a long story short, i busted my 3gs and needed a quick replacement as i really needed a phone. i heard a lot of good stuff about android through friends and decided to settle with an SE w8. eclair was the reason i found xda. so i joined, learned (still learning), and made friends with a lot of great people here. this is the first forum i stayed in for longer than a month without either trolling or getting banned. 
Cascabel is my ign for most of the online games i play, and i got it from a book. what does it mean? search. 
i'm an accounting student, although i still don't know why. 
i used to play drums in a band, although i wanted to be a guitarist. guess i suck at it. lol. i like music (although i do prefer 90's music and oldies), books, guns, and gaming (not really a good combination. )
that's it for now. oh yeah, i like gtalk. 


Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What's a troll?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



http://goo.gl/xnUi.           

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> http://goo.gl/xnUi.
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



You noobs!!  You fed the troll!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Cascabel = artillery Canon 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> You noobs!!  You fed the troll!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Like you need feeding 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hi.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Helloooo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> You noobs!!  You fed the troll!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



We need moar pics 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys! How is it going? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> We need moar pics
> 
> "What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle

Click to collapse



Later  I am working right now  plus, wait til I get my deck and speakers in it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey guys! How is it going?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's going . You?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Whoa!!! You guys hear what just happened to Obama? Crazy!!!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Whoa!!! You guys hear what just happened to Obama? Crazy!!!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



What happened?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What happened?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



He beat Mitt Romney in the election and is going to be re-elected!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> He beat Mitt Romney in the election and is going to be re-elected!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



No way!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Later  I am working right now  plus, wait til I get my deck and speakers in it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Take leave today 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> It's going . You?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Playing with my dog. Last regular day at school in 2012 tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Playing with my dog. Last regular day at school in 2012 tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice. You got a Note 2? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Playing with my dog. Last regular day at school in 2012 tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haven't gone to school since Friday, which may be my last day in 2012. Yesterday I didn't go to school, Today 3 people in my family are sick, so I didn't go. Tomorrow I might not go. Depends on if I get sick. It's only a half day anyways. And I wouldn't mind missing the Freshmen Christmas party.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I haven't gone to school since Friday, which may be my last day in 2012. Yesterday I didn't go to school, Today 3 people in my family are sick, so I didn't go. Tomorrow I might not go. Depends on if I get sick. It's only a half day anyways. And I wouldn't mind missing the Freshmen Christmas party.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Are you smart?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Are you smart?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Why?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 18, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Take leave today
> 
> "What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle

Click to collapse



And use my vacation pay, no thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Why?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



If you are then school doesn't matter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Nice. You got a Note 2?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Yessir

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> If you are then school doesn't matter.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Uh. I'm smart, but if I don't go to school and college, I'll be living in the streets of Cleveland. 
I want to get a good job.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Uh. I'm smart, but if I don't go to school and college, I'll be living in the streets of Cleveland.
> I want to get a good job.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Good point

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Yessir
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you root it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> Did you root it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, about two hours after I got it 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Did you root it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Your thread got locked ... which Joseph & I told .. it will happen..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Yes, about two hours after I got it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's style 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Your thread got locked ... which Joseph & I told .. it will happen..
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



OK 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

How is new avatar brothers/sisters / muffins/ outsiders 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> How is new avatar brothers/sisters / muffins/ outsiders
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



I like it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> How is new avatar brothers/sisters / muffins/ outsiders
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



It's nice. :thumbup:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks! Will keep it then 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Thanks! Will keep it then
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Superman (or Batman, not sure) to the rescue!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

Ohai deadly, urahara, odie, infi et al... 

Wuzzgoinon?

Deadly... Batman? Looks good, but he's become so common nowadays...


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai deadly, urahara, odie, infi et al...
> 
> Wuzzgoinon?
> 
> Deadly... Batman? Looks good, but he's become so common nowadays...

Click to collapse



Hey Krushna 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing, and everything

You?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Nothing, and everything
> 
> You?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are you feeling better?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai deadly, urahara, odie, infi et al...
> 
> Wuzzgoinon?
> 
> Deadly... Batman? Looks good, but he's become so common nowadays...

Click to collapse



Hola
That pic is old timers Batman...

Yo ppero.. how are you man? Got well?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey ppero....

How's life? Root the new phone yet? (most probably yes, i know) 

Hi odie... so same old, same old, eh?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey ppero....
> 
> How's life? Root the new phone yet? (most probably yes, i know)
> 
> Hi odie... so same old, same old, eh?

Click to collapse



Yup . You?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 18, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Are you feeling better?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> Hola
> That pic is old timers Batman...
> 
> Yo ppero.. how are you man? Got well?
> ...

Click to collapse











SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey ppero....
> 
> How's life? Root the new phone yet? (most probably yes, i know)
> 
> Hi odie... so same old, same old, eh?

Click to collapse



I'm great, thanks guys for asking.
Still coughing from tome to time,but other than that i'm great
No, apparently Samsung didn't put key combo to enter recovery, so i need to mess with ADB.
I'll play with stock some time 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'm great, thanks guys for asking.
> Still coughing from tome to time,but other than that i'm great
> No, apparently Samsung didn't put key combo to enter recovery, so i need to mess with ADB.
> I'll play with stock some time
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. Are there any good ROMs out for the S3 Mini?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I'm great, thanks guys for asking.
> Still coughing from time to time,but other than that i'm great
> No, apparently Samsung didn't put key combo to enter recovery, so i need to mess with ADB.
> I'll play with stock some time
> ...

Click to collapse



Aah OK.. nice to hear you are getting better!

So, what's going on? Development must be good right? I mean its pretty popular phone... rooting not done by anyone yet?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

AFAIK, S3 Mini doesn't have much of a dev scene...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> AFAIK, S3 Mini doesn't have much of a dev scene...

Click to collapse



I see 3 roms are there... root is possible too.. kernel source not released yet I guess... as no kernel I saw...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I see 3 roms are there... root is possible too.. kernel source not released yet I guess... as no kernel I saw...
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Mmm... nice...
BTW you know how much an S3 Mini comes for in India?
I'm still phone-hunting


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

What's happening, fellas? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's happening, fellas?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



PM sent


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> PM sent

Click to collapse



Seems fishy

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Mmm... nice...
> BTW you know how much an S3 Mini comes for in India?
> I'm still phone-hunting

Click to collapse



Get a nexus 4 man... get it from some relative in US

@apex.. just reading for exam

What are you up to?
Y u no update new indoor TOT task:banghead::banghead:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's happening, fellas?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hiya  how was your day?? Go sit down and relax.... I'll grab you a cold beer.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Seems fishy
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny thing is
Nexus 4 is more expensive here than S3 mini.
I could order N4 via relatives but i would get in in August.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

Hah... N4... I want something midrange for now...

Will get the M7 or GS4 in April/May...

Hey Apex... nm... wut u up to?

MTM & Apex... *i iz suspicious*

Werked stop behaving like a housewife. This is a frat house, not a house house... 

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 AM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Funny thing is
> Nexus 4 is more expensive here than S3 mini.
> I could order N4 via relatives but i would get in in August.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



LG selling it?
Not Google Play?


----------



## veeman (Dec 18, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What's a troll?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yo stole my line.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

Xmas prom tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex.... a bit late making this joke, but...

You seem to have lost your marbles. 

I like it.


----------



## veeman (Dec 18, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Xmas prom tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oooh.. Xmas porn. Sounds good. :thumbup:


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hah... N4... I want something midrange for now...
> 
> Will get the M7 or GS4 in April/May...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google Play via relatives.

Its not officially out yet, but i can predict price will be round $1000 as phones here are expensice as hell
S3 mini costed $600

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> S3 mini costed $600
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



WHAT?

WHAT??

WHAT???

0_o


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Google Play via relatives.
> 
> Its not officially out yet, but i can predict price will be round $1000 as phones here are expensice as hell
> S3 mini costed $600
> ...

Click to collapse



Via play store it will be cheap...:thumbup:

@veeman... old posts quoting old:silly:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

veeman said:


> Oooh.. Xmas porn. Sounds good. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



You Santa's horny little elf, you!

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Oooh.. Xmas porn. Sounds good. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



You 'horny' old reindeer, you!


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Hiya  how was your day?? Go sit down and relax.... I'll grab you a cold beer.

Click to collapse



Best. Cyber spouse. Ever! 

Easy day at work, headed home now, how are you doing? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You Santa's horny little elf, you!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are on my naughty list, girl

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> You are on my naughty list, girl
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Boy.

That mistake just got you grounded, young lady.


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hah... N4... I want something midrange for now...
> 
> Will get the M7 or GS4 in April/May...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thou shalt not tell werked what to do. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Via play store it will be cheap...:thumbup:
> 
> @veeman... old posts quoting old:silly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We dont have Play Store Device purchase option here.
I can order one via relatives in germany $350 for 16GB but i have to wait for 8 months.

Prices in here are brutal. S2 costs exaxtly like S3.
Price of N7 is like $550-$600

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thou shalt not tell werked what to do.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse





 

  

Marriage changes everything.

You're different now Apex. :'(


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Marriage changes everything.
> 
> You're different now Apex. :'(

Click to collapse



No way, I'm still the coolest godfather you'll ever meet. Here, have something to drink:

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No way, I'm still the coolest godfather you'll ever meet. Here, have something to drink:
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer:

Click to collapse



Didn't anyone tell you that cool isn't brought with beer  cheers anyway 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Who's werked?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Didn't anyone tell you that cool isn't brought with beer  cheers anyway
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



No, no one ever told me that, because it's not true. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No way, I'm still the coolest godfather you'll ever meet. Here, have something to drink:
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Y U NO REPLY TO PM? U MAD?


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 18, 2012)

Good morning everyone. 
*Back to sleep now.  

Merry Christmas from Lewis' Inc. 
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No way, I'm still the coolest godfather you'll ever meet. Here, have something to drink:
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:beer:

Click to collapse



*thanks*

But now you just have a sad drunk on your hands.

LOL I can whine forever.


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Y U NO REPLY TO PM? U MAD?

Click to collapse



Just got home, and wanted to wait until I had my keyboard to type everything out. Boy, are you gonna get it!


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Best. Cyber spouse. Ever!
> 
> Easy day at work, headed home now, how are you doing?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I'm good, thanks. 







SleepyKrushna said:


> Marriage changes everything.
> 
> You're different now Apex. :'(

Click to collapse



Wrong. 
I'm equally as cool.... So it only makes it supa cool. 
Cool+cool+beer=supa cool


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Didn't anyone tell you that cool isn't brought with beer  cheers anyway
> 
> "Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
> - Yoda

Click to collapse



^This


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Too many minors in the house. *sigh* Well, leave the drinking to the grown folk. I think we've got it covered... :silly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> I'm good, thanks.
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> ...

Click to collapse



Urahara doesn't know who you are.

Beer make me sleepy.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Too many minors in the house. *sigh* Well, leave the drinking to the grown folk. I think we've got it covered... :silly:

Click to collapse



Y u no see my post 

Sadz deadly haz sadz

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35616597

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay, I found a way to earn quick money by writing articles, I earn $1 for 100 words, and $13 for every sale from the site that sponsor

Finally I can get some money on my paypal. Do you members think its a good or bad deal?

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Urahara doesn't know who you are.
> 
> Beer make me sleepy.

Click to collapse



Who is Urahara??


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

werked said:


> Who is Urahara??

Click to collapse



Too sleepy to reply.


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u no see my post
> 
> Sadz deadly haz sadz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw it, I'm on it.



devstaff said:


> Yay, I found a way to earn quick money by writing articles, I earn $1 for 100 words, and $13 for every sale from the site that sponsor
> 
> Finally I can get some money on my paypal. Do you members think its a good or bad deal?
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



How much time do you have to write 100+ words for a buck, and what's the likelihood of one or more articles selling? That's the important question.



werked said:


> Who is Urahara??

Click to collapse



He ain't you, that's fo show.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 18, 2012)

KBYEGUYZ

I really am sleepy....... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Deadly (Dec 18, 2012)

OK OK.. we got the message!! 

Now GTFO & sleep

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## werked (Dec 18, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK OK.. we got the message!!
> 
> Now GTFO & sleep
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't tell kush to gtfo.... That's our resident MD.


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

|Guys| |I| |died|

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse








"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> |Guys| |I| |died|
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Not funny.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not funny.

Click to collapse



¥øü døñt bê|ïêvē më?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> ¥øü døñt bê|ïêvē më?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Death, dying, etc., is a bit of a touchy subject with me. If you recall, I lost my best friend not even a month ago. The shootings in CT struck me not only because I have two small children of my own, but the senseless violence is unfathomable. So, if you don't mind, try being funny on a different topic -if that's even possible.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 18, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Death, dying, etc., is a bit of a touchy subject with me. If you recall, I lost my best friend not even a month ago. The shootings in CT struck me not only because I have two small children of my own, but the senseless violence is unfathomable. So, if you don't mind, try being funny on a different topic -if that's even possible.

Click to collapse



Sorry. BTW I was referring to Urahara.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Sorry. BTW I was referring to Urahara.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



I don't know what that's supposed to mean.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Sorry. BTW I was referring to Urahara.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



When your in a hole the best thing to do is, stop digging 

"Do, or do not. There is no 'try'."
- Yoda


----------



## undercover (Dec 19, 2012)

What does troll eat? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

undercover said:


> What does troll eat?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> ¥øü døñt bê|ïêvē më?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Type normally please.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't know what that's supposed to mean.

Click to collapse



The guy in my avatar. He's Urahara. It's a joke from the early Bleach manga.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## veeman (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> The guy in my avatar. He's Urahara. It's a joke from the early Bleach manga.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Why you are bleach your manga?


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why you are bleach your manga?

Click to collapse



Some guys like it like that...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why you are bleach your manga?

Click to collapse



Improper grammer is improper.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## veeman (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Improper grammer is improper.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Oh sorry. Why you are bleach you're manga?

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Some guys like it like that...

Click to collapse



:what:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

So I'm standing here talking to this girl and all I can look at is...



        ( .   )(   . )
    
 

http://s1.directupload.net/images/121219/277r83jx.jpg



By the way... this actually just happened  I couldn't resist when I saw the picture..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> Oh sorry. Why you are bleach you're manga?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Troll. 
Fix you're grammer. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> So I'm standing here talking to this girl and all I can look at is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why are you looking at her eyes?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Why are you looking at her eyes?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



What eyes? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What eyes?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



The eyes you just posted! These eyes: ( . )( . )

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> The eyes you just posted! These: ( . )( . )
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Ha really? I hope you're just f'n with me. Cause if not... Lol well... 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ha really? I hope you're just f'n with me. Cause if not... Lol well...
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



100% serious



        Seriously trolling, that is.
    


a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> The eyes you just posted! These eyes: ( . )( . )
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



So very much to learn, young Jessica. Keep those "eyes" covered up in an ugly Christmas sweater, and you will be listened to without stray thoughts of adult inklings to touch and squeeze said "eyes" had they not been wrapped up in a woolen Rudolph's blinking red nose pose with snowflakes embroidered upon your chest meats.


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> 100% serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about these:




        ( . Y  . )


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What about these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A heart without the V at the bottom? I've got nothing.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So I'm standing here talking to this girl and all I can look at is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welp, that settles it. You're a dude. Welcome brother to the club for those that likes boobies. :silly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What about these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad. I chose my way because it gives the impression of nice and round, not saggy 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> A heart without the V at the bottom? I've got nothing.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



You do know about girls, right?


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Not bad. I chose my way because it gives the impression of nice and round, not saggy
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Mine accentuated the cleavage.


----------



## undercover (Dec 19, 2012)

Ha, now i know what they mean when they say "maintain eye contact". 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> A heart without the V at the bottom? I've got nothing.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Lol good one

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Welp, that settles it. You're a dude. Welcome brother to the club for those that likes boobies. :silly:

Click to collapse



 Indeed

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Mine accentuated the cleavage.

Click to collapse



Lol right you are my good Sir :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

So, Axis - you ready for Christmas to be over like I am? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

You know it brother. 
I can't stand this time of year. And I can't believe I did this, but I spent over $2000 on everybody, but I ain't saying how much over 

Work better pick up soon is all I gotta say..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You know it brother.
> I can't stand this time of year. And I can't believe I did this, but I spent over $2000 on everybody, but I ain't saying how much over
> 
> Work better pick up soon is all I gotta say..
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel ya man; however, I spent about that much on each of my two kids. It's a bit more than last year, but I did well the last few months and got them a bunch of crap they don't need. Just ready for it to all go away. Thank Jeebus it only comes around once in a full rotation around the sun... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I feel ya man; however, I spent about that much on each of my two kids. It's a bit more than last year, but I did well the last few months and got them a bunch of crap they don't need. Just ready for it to all go away. Thank Jeebus it only comes around once in a full rotation around the sun...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Lol I'm usually a cheap summa ***** around Christmas  I mostly give everyone 100 dollars for Christmas, but I bought Skylar some nice stuff. That's what most of it went into  she's going to have a good Christmas.

And dude that much on each of your kids is insane Lol. Lucky Duckies eh  that's awesome of you man :thumbup:

See, my dad and I never got along, not even during holidays or birthdays. So I respect that :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm super excited for Christmas. There was only one thing I wanted, but my parents said they couldn't get it.  But at least I'll still get some presents. Either way, I'm just excited to see my little brother open presents and get excited 


a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

Who's ready for the end of the goddamned world?







Somewhere, somehow, some when
We'll see it happen again, my friend
A simple visitation gone wrong like back in '47
Only this time we'll be on the scene like Kent Brockman
Or Sam Donaldson live in New Mexico
But now you can't fool us
Now you can't lie or deny so much
It's obvious why none of us trust you
How does a flying disc turn into a weather balloon
How long did you think you could trick us with lies?
Can't put a cover on the skies
Can't hide that face or those big black eyes
So how you gonna put a cover up on the skies?
Realize, I'm not surprised at your deception
Correction, I welcome the challenge to intercept it
The message loud & clear
You think we fear it
Reverse it
Me & mine we will embrace it
So face it
I got the 411
I got the CNN
We on-line
TV & me we kin
My click is the mandelbrot set
My crops lie unbroken
Your hoaxes, a feeble attempt
Circle perfect, bring the revelation
Your realization far too many videotapes to go around erasin'
This ain't no J.F.K.
Check the I.F.O.-out the box
Fresh like sightings on FOX
Documenting the coming of the chariots
Gods in the making, no more jiving
No more fakin' the real
How long did you think you could trick us with lies
Tricks are for punks
Can't hide the face or those deep black eyes
How you gonna put a cover-up on the skies?
Take me to your leader
He don't even know you
We the ****** of earth
Got $#!T to show you
The peckerwoods can't stand the site of the Africans
What are they gonna do when they face off with a gray man
Prepare to meet your maker in the skies over the pyramids
Check stonehenge
Go ask the Mayans
2012 soon come
I will be waitin' sayin' I told you so
When the skies are ripped open
And the mothership lands on your cynical a$$
Maybe then you will believe & concede
That you can't hide the sun
Can't hide the moon
Can't keep some secrets so big
Yes, the truth must transcend
And when it does, my friend I will be chillin' by the TV
Rockin' with CNN
Yeah, my (redacted) in hand
Surrounded by friends
When the world as we know it will end


----------



## veeman (Dec 19, 2012)

You people are crazy.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> You people are crazy.

Click to collapse



What? Who's "you people"?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 19, 2012)

What's up guys?
Domino's Pizza Buy 1 Free 1 starts today 

Lewis' Inc. wishes you a Merry Christmas
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> You people are crazy.

Click to collapse



Hey veeman, I think you should make your own ROM and share it on XDA.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey veeman, I think you should make your own ROM and share it on XDA.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Are you a girl? 

Lewis' Inc. wishes you a Merry Christmas
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Are you a girl?
> 
> Lewis' Inc. wishes you a Merry Christmas
> _________________________________
> _Chairman of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



No.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Just call me Jessica-chun!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 19, 2012)

My phone refuses !

Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey veeman, I think you should make your own ROM and share it on XDA.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Just call me Jessica-chun!

Click to collapse



Why? I'm content with mooching off other people's ROM's right now. 

Maybe over the summer when I get more free time.


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> View attachment 1575104
> My phone refuses !
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



Switch to desktop mode? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Thread hath died.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

It's time for Weird Science 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It's time for Weird Science
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Evil Science?
:stirthepot:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Evil Science?
> :stirthepot:
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Lol that's awesome 
But have you ever seen the movie?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol that's awesome
> But have you ever seen the movie?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



No.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> No.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



 Watch it sometime

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 19, 2012)

Ohai Jessica,  Axis 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Jessica,  Axis
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



What's up QF. Programming coming along good?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Jessica,  Axis
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Hey.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up QF. Programming coming along good?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Thats on hold actually. Got caught up with school work. I'm aiming for a 1st January release. Thanks for asking 
. How's everything at your end






Urahara said:


> Hey.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse




What's up urahara


*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thats on hold actually. Got caught up with school work. I'm aiming for a 1st January release. Thanks for asking
> . How's everything at your end
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell everything's going well :thumbup::smokin:
Just watching Weird Science. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell everything's going well :thumbup::smokin:
> Just watching Weird Science.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I see you got stuck with smoking smiley

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I see you got stuck with smoking smiley
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it's my favorite. But you guys should know that by now 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I saw it, I'm on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have alot of time, and there is no cap of articles,  and im not selling the articles. I write for a site, and get $1 every 100 word.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow this thread is dead 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Wow this thread is dead
> 
> "What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle

Click to collapse



Prawn 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Wow this thread is dead
> 
> "What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle

Click to collapse



Hai prawns


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys 

Exams and school, both over..Vacations till Jan 5th now 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 19, 2012)

:what:



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi all.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 19, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hi all.

Click to collapse



Hey Optimus.

Anybody that have a Ingress invite to spare?

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Hey Optimus.
> 
> Anybody that have a Ingress invite to spare?
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Once used,it cannot be used again, so I don't think so

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 19, 2012)

Dammit I missed the 1000 page

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Dec 19, 2012)

Whats your opinion on me having fun with mapmaker?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 19, 2012)

sup guys,
our company gave 1 free accomodation to a 5-star hotel,
havin' the time here


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I have alot of time, and there is no cap of articles,  and im not selling the articles. I write for a site, and get $1 every 100 word.
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Do it then, sounds like you've got nothing to lose and money to gain! 





deathnotice01 said:


> sup guys,
> our company gave 1 free accomodation to a 5-star hotel,
> havin' the time here

Click to collapse



Y U NO type intro? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!* 

Also, hi everyone!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Good morning.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good morning.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Morning! How goes it? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning! How goes it?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well, I stayed home sick today, but my parents don't believe me.  Even though 3 of my siblings were sick yesterday. Other then that I'm fine. How are you?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Well, I stayed home sick today, but my parents don't believe me.  Even though 3 of my siblings were sick yesterday. Other then that I'm fine. How are you?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Sucks to be sick. Hope it subsides soon. I'm doing alright, just on my way to work. Ready for the weekend and my "End Of The World" party Friday night... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sucks to be sick. Hope it subsides soon. I'm doing alright, just on my way to work. Ready for the weekend and my "End Of The World" party Friday night...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hey Apex.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sucks to be sick. Hope it subsides soon. I'm doing alright, just on my way to work. Ready for the weekend and my "End Of The World" party Friday night...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



End of the world party? Awesooomme


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hey Apex.

Click to collapse



Hiya Ella! How are you? Anything new? 





Tezlastorme said:


> End of the world party? Awesooomme

Click to collapse



Yeah man, should be a good one. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 19, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> End of the world party? Awesooomme

Click to collapse



Tez, when will we (chi delta alpha) do a G+ Hangout?

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Hiya Ella! How are you? Anything new?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm fine, cant wait for my Galaxy Tab on the 23rd


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

Ohai everyone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Ohai everyone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Howdy Odie! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi, my beloved house brothers. :laugh:


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Hi, my beloved house brothers. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Morning, Louie! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy Odie!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



How you doing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 19, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Ohai everyone
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey Ode, whats up?

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 19, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning, Louie!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 19, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


>

Click to collapse



Good night then go to bed!!


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## werked (Dec 19, 2012)

Morning, I'll take one blueberry muffin/hold the blueberries and a large coffee/2creams.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, I'll take one blueberry muffin/hold the blueberries and a large coffee/2creams.

Click to collapse



Wait... What?!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 19, 2012)

I decided to start up with Wordfeud again. If u wanna play, my name is InfinityFTW

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Hey Ode, whats up?
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



The sky . You?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What is that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The sky . You?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tickets, to a Muse concert

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Tickets, to a Muse concert
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah cool

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm busy helping some people in Yahoo Answers.

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

WTF..


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I'm busy helping some people in Yahoo Answers.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------
> 
> WTF..

Click to collapse





a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 19, 2012)

This thread is surprisingly quiet!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> This thread is surprisingly quiet!

Click to collapse



Not anymore! "Turn up the music! I need it in my life ehhh!" -Chris Brown

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Not anymore! "Turn up the music! I need it in my life ehhh!" -Chris Brown
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Maroon 5 FTW.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn most of the questions in yahoo answers are really stupid....


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 19, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Damn most of the questions in yahoo answers are really stupid....

Click to collapse



How to power on my PC?!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Damn most of the questions in yahoo answers are really stupid....

Click to collapse



Lol..they are

Hope I get AC3 today :fingers-crossed: 

"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Damn most of the questions in yahoo answers are really stupid....

Click to collapse



What does the button on the front of my phone that looks like a house do?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What does the button on the front of my phone that looks like a house do?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Calls home? 
Also....good morning gents 
---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Calls home?
> Also....good morning gents
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I don't know but I don't want to risk pressing it and getting bricked. One more question, how do I get back to the home screen? Good morning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 19, 2012)

Cool


----------



## _Variable (Dec 19, 2012)

Some guy wants to kill himself because of debt, I just told him to ask for help or consult an accountant.


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Ah cool
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Sit... stay. Somebody will let you out later


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 19, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Some guy wants to kill himself because of debt, I just told him to ask for help or consult an accountant.

Click to collapse



he'll prolly go more broke and dead due to the fact he has to pay the accountant


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning, I'll take one blueberry muffin/hold the blueberries and a large coffee/2creams.

Click to collapse



Oh, what I could say to this... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Sit... stay. Somebody will let you out later

Click to collapse



What do you have against me?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Some guy wants to kill himself because of debt, I just told him to ask for help or consult an accountant.

Click to collapse



Did you respond to him?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

Evening MTM


"What it lies in our power to do, it lies in our power not to do" -Aristotle


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 19, 2012)

Evening guys

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 19, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Evening guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its 10 pm here and... its sometimes irritates me ! 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Its 10 pm here and... its sometimes irritates me !
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



Why does it irate you? And what was your name before you changed it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Its 10 pm here and... its sometimes irritates me !
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



Why would 10PM irritate u? 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## _Variable (Dec 19, 2012)

I just posted a goodbye to the P350 forums, Damn, It must suck to leave a community of fellows.

(I still have the p350, but as a basic phone)


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why does it irate you? And what was your name before you changed it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



I can't greet at right time you know my morning is your night 

PS
rishabh(I don't remember exactly)>rishabho1>shadowcode>Danceoff



Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I just posted a goodbye to the P350 forums, Damn, It must suck to leave a community of fellows.
> 
> (I still have the p350, but as a basic phone)

Click to collapse



Why say goodbye?  I follow quite a lot of forums of devices which I don't have

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 19, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I just posted a goodbye to the P350 forums, Damn, It must suck to leave a community of fellows.
> 
> (I still have the p350, but as a basic phone)

Click to collapse



So you gave up using the 2.8 inch thingy! What now ?


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## _Variable (Dec 19, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> So you gave up using the 2.8 inch thingy! What now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin

Click to collapse



I'll be getting a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0(Wifi only) this sunday.


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Why say goodbye?  I follow quite a lot of forums of devices which I don't have
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



I have so many threads in S3...WFS...and galaxy ace forum but I don't own them


Sent from my muffiny muffin

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> I'll be getting a Galaxy Tab 2 7.0(Wifi only) this sunday.

Click to collapse



Nice jump from a 2.8 inch screen 


Sent from my muffiny muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I have so many threads in S3...WFS...and galaxy ace forum but I don't own them
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny muffin
> ...

Click to collapse



SGA forum? I don't remember seeing you there and I have been there for a year now 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> SGA forum? I don't remember seeing you there and I have been there for a year now
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Praaaaaawn 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Praaaaaawn
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Tuna 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Afternoon you bunch of half baked muffins 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Morning!!

I am loving the jeep, sorry forgot to take more photos  me and my friends are going to plan an of road trip soon 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi Tuna
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Deadly. is Tuna 
Fail prawn is fail 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Deadly. is Tuna
> Fail prawn is fail
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prawn is big fail that can't even come up with his own original idea for a Tapatalk sig

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Deadly. is Tuna
> Fail prawn is fail
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lewis is a success. 

Lewis' Inc. wishes you a Merry Christmas
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

More pics!!!






















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Prawn is big fail that can't even come up with his own original idea for a Tapatalk sig
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse



Here's one for him

 "To prawn or not to prawn, that is the
question." - Wilprawn Shakyprawn﻿ 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Here's one for him
> 
> "To prawn or not to prawn, that is the
> question." - Wilprawn Shakyprawn﻿
> ...

Click to collapse



Good one 
I want to know what he's going to do about the grilling were giving him,  mussel us maybe? 
We'd best not get prawn steamed you never know whats he going to do. 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good one
> I want to know what he's going to do about the grilling were giving him,  mussel us maybe?
> We'd best not get prawn steamed you never know whats he going to do.
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse





Ilikeyourstyle.jpg




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ilikeyourstyle.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I should stop before eel tells me to clam up. 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------

Prawns is going to krill me when he reads these 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

If anyone can think of any more then let minnow, I'm only doing it for the halibut. 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## a.cid (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I should stop before eel tells me to clam up.
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Well ive had a whale of a time, think i might have krilled the thread though 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

Prawns not biting, wonder if hes a bit koi

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## a.cid (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well ive had a whale of a time, think i might have krilled the thread though
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I had money, I would have donated already 

This guy is good :beer:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

He could just be shrimply floundering 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I can't greet at right time you know my morning is your night
> 
> PS
> rishabh(I don't remember exactly)>rishabho1>shadowcode>Danceoff
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, now I understand. Just move to the US or something .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> SGA forum? I don't remember seeing you there and I have been there for a year now
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Hi praawn

Your brain is in fried state...

You can't distinguish QF & me...:banghead:

Cant remember thing...

Thank god you got some vacation.. that should help you

@BC... nice pics..:thumbup:

Ilikeit.jpg

@jugg1es... 2 thanks.jpg

@danceoff... 3 name change!!

@Alan... cool man!! Get & post some pics too...

@a.cid.. hi there...

Well... I hate multi quote... so
......
..

Ppfffft..

Anyway hello everyone...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey Deadly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey Deadly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol.. y u quote whole post for saying hi:banghead:

Hi there odie

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I should stop before eel tells me to clam up.
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am 







jugg1es said:


> Well ive had a whale of a time, think i might have krilled the thread though
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go ahead, sue me.You can't unbutthurt yourself.jpg 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Deadly (Dec 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am
> 
> Go ahead, sue me.You can't unbutthurt yourself.jpg
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



View attachment 1576907


Ohai praawn
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol.. y u quote whole post for saying hi:banghead:
> 
> Hi there odie
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're right. Edited, is that better ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> You're right. Edited, is that better ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup.. loads







____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

Ohai lively
Y u left wa group? 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Deadly (Dec 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ohai lively
> Y u left wa group?
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Nope.. I will come back bro... it was too much traffic during exam... I will join again after exams...

What was your name there 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope.. I will come back bro... it was too much traffic during exam... I will join again after exams...
> 
> What was your name there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Insecure teenage boy here  
Not as insecure as QF anyway 
Meh..it's Prajith 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## a.cid (Dec 19, 2012)

Qf, give your ***** number! :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey people. No school until January 2!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Deadly (Dec 19, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Insecure teenage boy here
> Not as insecure as QF anyway
> Meh..it's Prajith
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Y u little..:banghead::banghead::banghead:

So I asked you properly:banghead::banghead::banghead:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

@Urahara


I have been off for 2 weeks already and don't start til Jan 15th  you jelly? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 19, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Qf, give your ***** number! :banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



He wont..Ever 







Deadly. said:


> Y u little..:banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> So I asked you properly:banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I answered you properly 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Deadly (Dec 19, 2012)

Tezlastorme...early Christmas gift from me to you

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=658226 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Tezlastorme...early Christmas gift from me to you
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=658226
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should've bumped a thread from 2004! I did that a few months ago. It's actually still open. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Deadly (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> You should've bumped a thread from 2004! I did that a few months ago. It's actually still open.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



I know which one it is

Also I found 2 more funny threads in dark... but, that's for another day

I don't want to get spot light you know

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> You should've bumped a thread from 2004! I did that a few months ago. It's actually still open.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Fine ignore my post , just means u jelly 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you guys think a laptop with 500mb RAM is worth $40?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Do you guys think a laptop with 500mb RAM is worth $40?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Hmm.. I guess... if ram is upgradable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Do you guys think a laptop with 500mb RAM is worth $40?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Get a Raspberry Pi.


----------



## veeman (Dec 19, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Get a Raspberry Pi.

Click to collapse



+1 for R Pi.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 19, 2012)

veeman said:


> +1 for R Pi.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



+1 for serious trolling


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Do you guys think a laptop with 500mb RAM is worth $40?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



+1 for the pi,  cutest gadget ever,  they come with 500mb now i do believe and a good working android image is close or just stick to Linux 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> +1 for serious trolling

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLaM7e6j2kg&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got home from prom. Got elected as '' Prince of the year'' 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Evening folks 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 19, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just got home from prom. Got elected as '' Princess of the year''
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Dec 19, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just got home from prom. Got elected as '' Prince of the year''
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ha.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just got home from prom. Got elected as '' Prince of the year''
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Noice :thumbup::thumbup:







jugg1es said:


> Evening folks
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse



Hello, what's up, hey, hi, how you doin? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Noice :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hello, what's up, hey, hi, how you doin?
> ...

Click to collapse



Im good ta,  yourself? 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## veeman (Dec 19, 2012)

We're gonna get a blizzard.   :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 19, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Noice :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Here I was thinking I was the only guy who used the term, "noice".


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 19, 2012)

Evening apex 

"Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 19, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Im good ta,  yourself?
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse



Awesome. Good to hear. I'm doing ok myself. 






Apex_Strider said:


> Here I was thinking I was the only guy who used the term, "noice".

Click to collapse



I've said it for years. You just brought it back from the depths 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

The laptop is my dad's friend. My dad said he'll buy it for me as a Christmas gift. So you think it's worth it?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> The laptop is my dad's friend. My dad said he'll buy it for me as a Christmas gift. So you think it's worth it?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Sure. It'll probably make a decent Linux machine to surf the internet on. No gaming or developing though.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening apex
> 
> "Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo."- H. G. Wells (1866-1946)

Click to collapse



How do, Juggs?


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

I love tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Disclaimer: that is not me in that picture


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> I love tea
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> I love tea
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not know that. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=285380

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



But..but..I care.. I'm sad now

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> I did not know that.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas
> ...

Click to collapse



That link made me laugh so hard

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> How do, Juggs?

Click to collapse



Hi


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



Hi sugar britches!


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara, is this your friend?


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> SGA forum? I don't remember seeing you there and I have been there for a year now
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



I used to post there earlier I don't post now !

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

I need to re-install ADB/SDK on my Linux machine, but I no wanna...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Urahara, is this your friend?

Click to collapse



I know him from the kindle fire forum, so yeah, I guess you could say that.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I need to re-install ADB/SDK on my Linux machine, but I no wanna...

Click to collapse



I know the feeling, bro. Been putting it off for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I know him from the kindle fire forum, so yeah, I guess you could say that.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



My hunches are still serving me well.



flastnoles11 said:


> I know the feeling, bro. Been putting it off for a couple weeks now.

Click to collapse



Ubuntu or other? My HD crashed on my desktop, so I am running dial drives now that I got from my father, all Linux -no Windoh's.


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> But..but..I care.. I'm sad now
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need a bigger signature.


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> You need a bigger signature.

Click to collapse



M_T_M will PM him asking him to change it... 

(Crap, I spoke of his name. He shall appear before us shortly)


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> My hunches are still serving me well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ubuntu or other? My HD crashed on my desktop, so I am running dial drives now that I got from my father, all Linux -no Windoh's.

Click to collapse



Ubuntu...  Gave up on windows long ago... Although i do still have one with windows 98 on it...  Lol


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ubuntu...  Gave up on windows long ago... Although i do still have one with windows 98 on it...  Lol

Click to collapse



Ho. Lee. Chit. Win98? Really? Wowzers...


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

What if I were to put this in my signature?






Problem?


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 20, 2012)

Sup mens


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

-Grift- said:


> Sup mens

Click to collapse



Duder, what's going on? 

Have time to type an intro to yourself? A little about you, what you do, who you are, what you like to do, etc.? I'm trying to get all the last stragglers to post one, so the OP can be updated accordingly.


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 20, 2012)

Ah ok will do but a bit later currently a bit busy with uh .. uh nvm


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Duder, what's going on?
> 
> Have time to type an intro to yourself? A little about you, what you do, who you are, what you like to do, etc.? I'm trying to get all the last stragglers to post one, so the OP can be updated accordingly.

Click to collapse



Here's mine.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35533954&postcount=9755


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Well... what's up guys? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Well... what's up guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Urahasharomofuji is magnetizing random spammers and nonsensical posters. Other than that, just chilling out watching TV and drinking. You?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Snow in the morning,  ughhh!!! Not gonna wanna wake up tomorrow,  but my daughter will be dragging me out the door to play in the snow around 7am... Hopefully it wont snow enough to actually have any accumulation... I hate the cold weather!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea I noticed that. :sly:
I'm probably about to bring up Netflix and watch the return of the pink panther. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea I noticed that. :sly:
> I'm probably about to bring up Netflix and watch the return of the pink panther.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Aishwarya

Hi brothers.. seems our friendly neighbor ran after apex serious face

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Urahasharomofuji is magnetizing random spammers and nonsensical posters. Other than that, just chilling out watching TV and drinking. You?

Click to collapse



Uraharasharomofugi? Whaaaa? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Aishwarya
> 
> Hi brothers.. seems our friendly neighbor ran after apex serious face
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aishwarya? Whatchu talkin bout Willis?

Yes seems he got the point. How are you doing man?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Uraharasharomfugi? Whaaaa?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



See here.. Details

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> See here.. Details
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. Not clicking on any unknown links.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Aishwarya? Whatchu talkin bout Willis?
> 
> Yes seems he got the point. How are you doing man?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good.. except exams are a PIA... what's the plan for holidays?
You said pink panther 2 movie... villain is Indian actress.. name is................. rai / batchan..

@Jessica... that has the full details on what apex said..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Aishwarya
> 
> Hi brothers.. seems our friendly neighbor ran after apex serious face
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is Aishwarya your girl? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## _akash (Dec 20, 2012)

Guys sugest me a good avatar.

Fawkes...®
---------------------------------------
Isn't this true guys..

EGO = (1 / KNOWLEDGE)


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Guys sugest me a good avatar.
> 
> Fawkes...®
> ---------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Use my old muffin one.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> OK Mr.I don't give a **** about freedom ... what do you stand for? Think long and hard.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Either learn to be a good member and pay attention to others feelings which you may have done harm and read op always before posting in a thread... 

I had respect for you until your recent threads and posts here.. follow rules and don't be offensive.. I never said this till date to anyone.. well, but here goes..

Or GTFO

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Guys sugest me a good avatar.
> 
> Fawkes...®
> ---------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




Fawkes......Guy Fawkes ....
Try the V for Vendetta mask :thumbup:




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## a.cid (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> -snip-

Click to collapse



You seriously need to stop.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Is Aishwarya your girl?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



She is an Indian actress... and she is like double my age...

So nope.. never...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## _akash (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Fawkes......Guy Fawkes ....
> Try the V for Vendetta mask :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but i havent got my username based on guy fawkes really..
I should try my older one.
My friend made that logo for our basketball team.
Just wait and tell how it is.

Fawkes...®
---------------------------------------
Isn't this true guys..

EGO = (1 / KNOWLEDGE)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm good.. except exams are a PIA... what's the plan for holidays?
> You said pink panther 2 movie... villain is Indian actress.. name is................. rai / batchan..
> 
> @Jessica... that has the full details on what apex said..
> ...

Click to collapse



My Holiday plans consist of nothing but being lazy. Aside from when I'm playing drums 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> She is an Indian actress... and she is like double my age...
> 
> So nope.. never...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, ya I know. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Lol, ya I know.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Why? You have a crush on her? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Why? You have a crush on her?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Well she's hot. But not really what you call a crush.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Well she's hot. But not really what you call a crush.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



 Whatever. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Whatever.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse











Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Nah. I don't see it.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Nah. I don't see it.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Don't see what? Look at your screen then.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Don't see what? Look at your screen then.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



 Troll. I don't see why she's hot.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Troll. I don't see why she's hot.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Ehhhh....  she's alright....


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ewwww....  she's disugusting....

Click to collapse



FTFY

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> FTFY
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Nah. I don't see it.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Well, Smiley fail

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------

Search her in Google... veemans photo was OK selection...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, Smiley fail
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



What? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> What?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=aishwarya+rai+pictures&hl=en&tbo=d&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=zovSUM7ZJMXirAf10YGYBw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAA&biw=980&bih=983 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> FTFY
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Lol what? She looks fine to me. Better than most of the girls I see every day.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Bump. XDA is up again.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
JMerry Christmas!


----------



## _Variable (Dec 20, 2012)

Good afternoon all


----------



## _akash (Dec 20, 2012)

Good morning...


Fawkes...®
----------------------------------------------
Isn't this true guys..

EGO = (1 / KNOWLEDGE)


----------



## kinfauns (Dec 20, 2012)

*Thread cleaned*

@all members - XDA is not to be used as a soapbox for political discussions or highlighting your pet social issues.  This is not a question of what's right or wrong, but what XDA is at its core.  It's a development forum and Off-topic exists as a compromise for our members to have an outlet for non-development discussions.  The moderators try to provide a certain amount of leeway in OT, but there are limits.

Furthermore, if there's a questionable post in the thread, just report it instead of piling on and bickering.  All that does is force me to read 6 pages of this thread trying to weed out what needs to get deleted.  To be perfectly honest, that's not the way I'd like to spend my time here and you guys don't really want me scrutinizing this thread, do you?  

Keep it light-hearted and respectful around here.


----------



## _akash (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks mod.
It really needed to be stopped and cleaned.


Fawkes...®
----------------------------------------------


EGO = (1 / KNOWLEDGE)


----------



## _Variable (Dec 20, 2012)

Watch this It'll blow your mind.


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Daddy leaves you kids for a minute and you start misbehaving. Corner, now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

kinfauns said:


> To be perfectly honest, that's not the way I'd like to spend my time here and you guys don't really want me scrutinizing this thread, do you?
> 
> Keep it light-hearted and respectful around here.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the precise cleaning!:thumbup::thumbup:

Sorry for not reporting... we usually try not to give trouble to mods and things are almost all the time calm here... and we have politely taken care of things and it had worked out before.. but will oblige your word next time!

Well, sorry again.. if things gets out of hand will hit that triangle thingy

PS: we will make sure you don't have to scrutinize this thread
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Daddy leaves you kids for a minute and you start misbehaving. Corner, now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, no man! It wasn't anyone from frat house...

Someone was saying his thoughts on some issues... well lets forget it...

And we all told him to stop discussing it and he finally obliged.. so, nothing serious happened.. and apex was here too..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

I think I might just throw something in here to stir it up a bit, then get mtm to rename it to ponies thread, then report it to Kinfauns. All while eating popcorn. Profit. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> I think I might just throw something in here to stir it up a bit, then get mtm to rename it to ponies thread, then report it to Kinfauns. All while eating popcorn. Profit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



View attachment 1577936

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> Shall we wave a goodbye?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. I still like developing and just chatting...I hope I will not become an issue now though lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> No. I still like developing and just chatting...I hope I will not become an issue now though lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just leave politics and the like out of here and you will be fine...


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Just leave politics and the like out of here and you will be fine...

Click to collapse



Ok thanks...I apologize... also to you APEX_Strider


----------



## _Variable (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Ok thanks...I apologize... also to you APEX_Strider

Click to collapse



Y U NO Pledge?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Ok thanks...I apologize
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No problem man... here all are welcome.. just a nice place to have when you need friends to chat.. 

Xda rules still apply.. so leave out the unspeakable stuff and you are fine...

Just read the op once for familiaring with what this thread is about though...

And you can pledge too.. if you want to join us to chat..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its too hard to pledge lol. I need some sleep right now. 12:30 and I need to get up at 6:00


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Just leave politics and the like out of here and you will be fine...

Click to collapse



Hi man... how have you been? Long time I talked to you lol... must be like 500 pages back

Hi Ella!

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No problem man... here all are welcome.. just a nice place to have when you need friends to chat..
> 
> Xda rules still apply.. so leave out the unspeakable stuff and you are fine...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? Read through the OP? It's like a mile long! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi man... how have you been? Long time I talked to you lol... must be like 500 pages back
> 
> Hi Ella!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm outstanding! Although its 12:30am and my daughter still isn't in bed! ...  gonna be waking up to snow, which I hate! Hopefully my daughter won't notice it! Lol. How u been?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm outstanding! Although its 12:30am and my daughter still isn't in bed! ...  gonna be waking up to snow, which I hate! Hopefully my daughter won't notice it! Lol. How u been?

Click to collapse



Well, I don't think you can get away.. you are bound to get out and play with snow

Ya, its been ups and downs here... lost a close relative

Exams keep my thoughts away.. so its kinda weird... xda does helps lol..


@tinky... I know you read it still
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, I don't think you can get away.. you are bound to get out and play with snow
> 
> Ya, its been ups and downs here... lost a close relative
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I didn't 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, I don't think you can get away.. you are bound to get out and play with snow
> 
> Ya, its been ups and downs here... lost a close relative
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that. Just remember, you'll see them again someday!  And ya xda does really help in times like those...

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

Well imma watch a movie with the wifey, night everyone!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> No I didn't
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gimmeh the n4 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Gimmeh the n4
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai QF.. archangel is arriving at your forum

Checked the resistance thread in ot?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Just remember, you'll see them again someday!  And ya xda does really help in times like those..

Click to collapse



Wishing it will be... thanks :thumbup:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai QF.. archangel is arriving at your forum
> 
> Checked the resistance thread in ot?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah.





*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Its too hard to pledge lol. I need some sleep right now. 12:30 and I need to get up at 6:00

Click to collapse



1)Change avatar
2)Add "muffin" to your sig.
Exhausting, right? 
I'm just kidding. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> 1)Change avatar
> 2)Add "muffin" to your sig.
> Exhausting, right?
> I'm just kidding.
> ...

Click to collapse



I know but id need to make a new profile pic...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Lololllolololooooloooloplolpo
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The grammer in you're sentence is just to unbeerable!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> I know but id need to make a new profile pic...

Click to collapse



We have an edit addict

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Gimmeh the n4
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO. Just NO. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Is Aishwarya your girl?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



HE WISH..Lol 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> HE WISH..Lol
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Why would anybody want that?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> The grammer in you're sentence is just to unbeerable!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



You don't know how hard you just made me laugh!

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> HE WISH..Lol
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Sonamdissapoint.jpg

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> We have an edit addict
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



I can tell lol

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

2:20 AM. Probably should sleep... Nah. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> 2:20 AM. Probably should sleep... Nah.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



U have school tomorrow? I have exams

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> U have school tomorrow? I have exams
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No school until Jan 2. Today was the last day. I can sleep as long as I want. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Good morning muffins 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



I'm getting ready to sleep. Good night. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I'm getting ready to sleep. Good night.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I'm getting ready to sleep. Good night.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



You are not muffin

You are a member :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You are not muffin
> 
> You are a member :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, I'm Joseph. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Hi jugg1es... all muffins are out of frat house today

What's up?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You are not muffin
> 
> You are a member :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I need to go sleep so I can take my exams. Bye for real.

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good morning, whats up?

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Actually, I'm Joseph.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Nope

You are jessica-chun

@devstaff... hello there..
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi jugg1es... all muffins are out of frat house today
> 
> What's up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well your all muffins to me,  slightly under baked 
I'm good cheers deadly, you? 
"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Morning
Who said that?

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Good morning, whats up?
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



It is freaking 2AM. 







Deadly. said:


> Nope
> 
> You are jessica-chun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or Urahara-san. Or Urahara-sama if you want. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Morning
> Who said that?
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Me 

How's you today 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone of you wants some beers? 
Only RM2 each. 

Lewis' Inc. wishes you a Merry Christmas
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> It is freaking 2AM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, not here. The clock is 08:40 here.

And finally, the last day of school for this year.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Nope, not here. The clock is 08:40 here.
> 
> And finally, the last day of school for this year.
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm done with school for 2012! 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Me
> 
> How's you today
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Good 
Just enjoying holidays 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Lol. I'm done with school for 2012!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Yes, but we start with the Christmas holidays later in Sweden, but they its longer.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Yes, but we start with the Christmas holidays later in Sweden, but they its longer.
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



When do you go back?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes I know there's a thread for jokes, but I figured some of you would enjoy these  (There's quite a few of em)




        I'm sick of following my dreams. I'm just going to ask them where they're goin', and hook up with them later. 

My fake plants died because I did not pretend to water them. 

An escalator can never break. It can only become stairs. You should never see an Escalator Temporarily Out Of Order sign, just Escalator Temporarily Stairs. Sorry for the convenience.

I had a stick of CareFree gum, but it didn't work. I felt pretty good while I was blowing that bubble, but as soon as the gum lost its flavor, I was back to pondering my mortality. 

I don't have a girlfriend. But I do know a woman who'd be mad at me for saying that. 

I recently took up ice sculpting. Last night I made an ice cube. This morning I made 12, I was prolific. 

I would imagine that if you could understand Morse code, a tap dancer would drive you crazy. 

My belt holds my pants up, but the belt loops hold my belt up. I don't really know what's happening down there. Who is the real hero?

I once saw a forklift lift a crate of forks. And it was way to literal for me.

I remixed a remix, it was back to normal. 

My friend asked me if I wanted a frozen banana. I said 'No, but I want a regular banana later, so... yeah.' 

I'm gonna fix that last joke by taking out all the words and adding new ones.

I used to do drugs. I still do drugs. But I used to, too. 

Rice is great if you're really hungry and want to eat two thousand of something.

-Mitch Hedberg
    
 

I've mentioned this comedian before, but if you guys want to really laugh, watch his videos. It's the way he says things that's so damn funny. 


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

@axis... some were really great:thumbup::thumbup:

I just hope Jessica won't get inspired by your post and posts 100's of jokes from a site 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @axis... some were really great:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I just hope Jessica won't get inspired by your post and posts 100's of jokes from a site
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why i used the spoiler 
And yes, that guy is one of my favorite comedians if not my favorite. I always watch his DVDs when I get a good buzz going. Never gets old 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That's why i used the spoiler
> And yes, that guy is one of my favorite comedians if not my favorite. I always watch his DVDs when I get a good buzz going. Never gets old
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



RIP Mitch...


and George Carlin,my fave. :good:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> RIP Mitch...
> 
> 
> and George Carlin,my fave. :good:

Click to collapse



RIP indeed :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> RIP indeed :beer::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Russell Peters is pretty hilarious too :thumbup:




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Russell Peters is pretty hilarious too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That he is. 
I forgot about him 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That he is.
> I forgot about him
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



What do you think About Jeff Dunham 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> What do you think About Jeff Dunham
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean jeff-fuhfuh dunHAMM!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> What do you think About Jeff Dunham
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well.. he's funny but not hilarious. I think his Walter character is his best act. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> You mean jeff-fuhfuh dunHAMM!!

Click to collapse



You forgot dotcom 







Axis_Drummer said:


> Well.. he's funny but not hilarious. I think his Walter character is his best act.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




Peanut too 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

@Axis, that was awesome 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

sup guys,

as what apex requested i wanna make le intro,
just gonna meditate for a while to get me brain working since it's in deep sleep

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> You forgot dotcom
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Peanut too
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Lol whatever floats your boat 
I'm more into crude humor like George Carlin and early Eddie Murphy 






Prawesome said:


> @Axis, that was awesome
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



What was awesome? Lol it's almost 5am. Bare with me here 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol whatever floats your boat
> I'm more into crude humor like George Carlin and early Eddie Murphy
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you forgot eddie izzard 
the transvetite bastard


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you forgot eddie izzard
> the transvetite bastard

Click to collapse



Lol oh lawdy.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol whatever floats your boat
> I'm more into crude humor like George Carlin and early Eddie Murphy
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That joke you posted 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That joke you posted
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Prawn 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That joke you posted
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Lol oh yea :thumbup::thumbup:
I'm on a roll with stupidity right now 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the worst carrier, I cant even make a call

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Ahhhhhh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2051111

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Ahhhhhh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+100 

25 for the pic, and 75 for the sig 

Though naughty sounds better than bad 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## K.A. (Dec 20, 2012)

It's almost here... 21st December, just a day to go.. DIE!! DIE!! DIE EVERYONE!! :laugh:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> It's almost here... 21st December, just a day to go.. DIE!! DIE!! DIE EVERYONE!! :laugh:

Click to collapse



No


----------



## K.A. (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> No

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> It's almost here... 21st December, just a day to go.. DIE!! DIE!! DIE EVERYONE!! :laugh:

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5cVW_S0s_c&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## K.A. (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5cVW_S0s_c&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5cVW_S0s_c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

If you people got some popcorn...

Come over here and watch
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1698253 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## K.A. (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> If you people got some popcorn...
> 
> Come over here and watch
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1698253
> ...

Click to collapse



So...one thing i notice first off is that the thanks whore of a man is no longer RT...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

I now have Christmas holiday  We also got our grade report card. I had an average grade of 4.38 on a grade scale from 1-6. I haz happiness! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I now have Christmas holiday  We also got our grade report card. I had an average grade of 4.38 on a grade scale from 1-6. I haz happiness!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hellz yea brother :thumbup::thumbup:


@King: Come at me with something better than my own reply  or was that just to perfect to pass up? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> So...one thing i notice first off is that the thanks whore of a man is no longer RT...

Click to collapse



Ya.. if he fights like a kid... what do you expect? Wonder if he will get a ban for that... 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## K.A. (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hellz yea brother :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> @King: Come at me with something better than my own reply  or was that just to perfect to pass up?
> ...

Click to collapse



What goes around, comes around 

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Ya.. if he fights like a kid... what do you expect? Wonder if he will get a ban for that...
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Whores be banned!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> What goes around, comes around

Click to collapse



:smokin:  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## K.A. (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :smokin:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:beer:


----------



## _Variable (Dec 20, 2012)

Hai.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :smokin:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Stop smoking.. 

Ella is back in house..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

King ACE said:


> :beer:

Click to collapse



http://s7.directupload.net/images/121220/u2latej5.jpg
:beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis, Deadly : you guys Gtalk? 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 20, 2012)

Guys! I have proof that .9999... = 1 !

(link in sig)


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Axis, Deadly : you guys Gtalk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How's it going with the site bugs etc

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## _Variable (Dec 20, 2012)

edit: duplicate.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Axis, Deadly : you guys Gtalk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea man. I'll pm you my gtalk.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

@Juggles : dunno. Suzie seems to have disappeared
@Axis : cool )




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Juggles : dunno. Suzie seems to have disappeared
> @Axis : cool )
> 
> When was the last time you spoke?
> ...

Click to collapse





"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Juggles : dunno. Suzie seems to have disappeared
> @Axis : cool )
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry man... whatsapp will do?

My talk always fc's on me

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



After I gave her FTP access : ~4 days ago 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sorry man... whatsapp will do?
> 
> My talk always fc's on me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try clearing the data, reinstalling, etc.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## K.A. (Dec 20, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> edit: duplicate.

Click to collapse



1/3 * 3 = 1
0.3333 *3 = 1 also.
That simple


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> After I gave her FTP access : ~4 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry i trust her not to balls it up.  She's probably working 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Don't worry i trust her not to balls it up.  She's probably working
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Sounds good. No hurry. Did you see your g+ messenger? 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Try clearing the data, reinstalling, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Been there
. Done that...

No kidding... it just hates me... I need to push this roms system apk meta-inf inside it to make it work.. but my system is dead.. so can't..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sounds good. No hurry. Did you see your g+ messenger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This morning? Yup good job i have quiet hours it was 4am here  logged on from the library yesterday and noticed an advert:what: when did that start? 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Been there
> . Done that...
> 
> No kidding... it just hates me... I need to push this roms system apk meta-inf inside it to make it work.. but my system is dead.. so can't..
> ...

Click to collapse



Your system is dead 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

There shouldn't be any adverts :what:




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Your system is dead
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Aarrhhmm...

Well my PC I meant... monitor got fawked... so need to wait till my exams gets over to buy new one:banghead:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Aarrhhmm...
> 
> Well my PC I meant... monitor got fawked... so need to wait till my exams gets over to buy new one:banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you're on mobile? I had issues with gtalk before, maybe i can help 

@QF: PM is inbound. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> There shouldn't be any adverts :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't find it now,  it was attached to a hyperlink. One of those little dropdown ads.  Will find a pc and have another look,  mines down at the moment 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Aarrhhmm...
> 
> Well my PC I meant... monitor got fawked... so need to wait till my exams gets over to buy new one:banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Naah. No WhatsApp 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So you're on mobile? I had issues with gtalk before, maybe i can help
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well afaik / understood... problem is with meta-inf folder... need to replace it with a system apps meta-inf.. I mean the signing is different.. so the issue


But y u guys no whatsapp
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

How about you use birds? I heard they travel pretty fast from one place to the next (2-3 days).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Naah. No WhatsApp
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gggrrr

Get me a working gtalk then :banghead:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> How about you use birds? I heard they travel pretty fast from one place to the next (2-3 days).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi there, Smarty pants

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## _Variable (Dec 20, 2012)

Why not SMS?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why not SMS?

Click to collapse



Because it costs money for national SMS/ international SMS.

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well afaik / understood... problem is with meta-inf folder... need to replace it with a system apps meta-inf.. I mean the signing is different.. so the issue
> 
> 
> But y u guys no whatsapp
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have ICS, GB, JB, or older?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Do you have ICS, GB, JB, or older?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Older

Nooooo gb itself is killing me..

I'm stuck with GB..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Gggrrr
> 
> Get me a working gtalk then :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Bubs. Will you consider it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Older
> 
> Nooooo gb itself is killing me..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried moving the talk.apk to system app and setting permissions to 644 only and rebooting? It will continuously force close if the owner and group are set to root. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey Bubs. Will you consider it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



odie.... thanks for such nice advice... but I can't find birds here:banghead:

Send some nao!!

@axis... no bro... I have done that... it opens and tries to connect and then fc's..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> odie.... thanks for such nice advice... but I can't find birds here:banghead:
> 
> Send some nao!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you fixed permissions? 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

i like this frat


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i like this frat

Click to collapse



Who doesn't ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> odie.... thanks for such nice advice... but I can't find birds here:banghead:
> 
> Send some nao!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the US all the birds already flew south for the winter, sorry. There are no birds where you are? I can jump to South America to get some birds for you though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

@Deadly: you sure you have the right version of the Talk.apk? For GB? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @Deadly: you sure you have the right version of the Talk.apk? For GB?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yup.. I myself made a deodexed version... it works on my own made rom... it just doesn't works on a custom rom I'm using... it works on stock deodexed rom too..

@jugg1es... yup I did that too..
 Its set to rw-r--r--..


I think its not working because the signature is different?

On logcat it said due to user id wrong for permission...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup.. I myself made a deodexed version... it works on my own made rom... it just doesn't works on a custom rom I'm using... it works on stock deodexed rom too..
> 
> @jugg1es... yup I did that too..
> Its set to rw-r--r--..
> ...

Click to collapse



Set the permissions to

pls--wr-k




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Set the permissions to
> 
> pls--wr-k
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really miss the thanks button bro

I will thank in our ot thread for this..:thumbup:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup.. I myself made a deodexed version... it works on my own made rom... it just doesn't works on a custom rom I'm using... it works on stock deodexed rom too..
> 
> @jugg1es... yup I did that too..
> Its set to rw-r--r--..
> ...

Click to collapse



What ROM and what phone? I can dig around if you want to see what I can find..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I really miss the thanks button bro
> 
> I will thank in our ot thread for this..:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What ROM and what phone? I can dig around if you want to see what I can find..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well its TD rom ... device galaxy y duos.
.
Its OK leave... with all the digging and so many different (around 4-6) apks it refused to work..

I will try it on someones computer.. 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well its TD rom ... device galaxy y duos.
> .
> Its OK leave... with all the digging and so many different (around 4-6) apks it refused to work..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sure, I got no problem helping a friend out 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Why not SMS?

Click to collapse



Y U NO type intro? :banghead:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Y U NO type intro? :banghead:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ohai Presidente




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Y U NO type intro? :banghead:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Where your tot ? 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

Ohio, everyone. 

My ToT was a failure, so I have to attempt again. Will be up by the weekend... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio, everyone.
> 
> My ToT was a failure, so I have to attempt again. Will be up by the weekend...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hmmmm,  that's what you said last week 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Where your tot ?
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^

@apex... hi there... I wanted to ask the same thing 

@axis... don't mind it... I'll live with the fc's

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hmmmm,  that's what you said last week
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



I am a busy man, man. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I am a busy man, man.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



*cough cough * ok then 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> *cough cough * ok then
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



You should get that looked at, by a trained physician. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You should get that looked at, by a trained physician.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You should get that looked at, by a trained physician.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nah,  think it might have been a little something that got up my nose,  a smell maybe, just can't put my finger on it at the moment 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You should get that looked at, by a trained physician.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



i know a good Urologist,


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i know a good Urologist,

Click to collapse



I think if he's smelling his finger, he should call a good proctologist. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Have any ToTs been uploaded yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Have any ToTs been uploaded yet?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Check the channel, but I don't think so. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think if he's smelling his finger, he should call a good proctologist.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nah,  it smells like the bullocks field i grew up near as a kid. Haven't smelt anything like that for quite a while 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

Boborone got the gli thread closed 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nah,  it smells like the bullocks field i grew up near as a kid. Haven't smelt anything like that for quite a while
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For a few days !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Snow day today! 
No school = Sledding time!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Snow day today!
> No school = Sledding time!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Where?

Edit: Never mind, you're in Minnesota .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

Incoming Gli, take cover! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sup muffins? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a.cid (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Incoming Gli, take cover!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Fire in the hole!


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

What the hell happened in Mafia??!!  I go away for 12 hours and it is closed and infractions are given out 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What the hell happened in Mafia??!!  I go away for 12 hours and it is closed and infractions are given out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Apparently people actually care when we post pics with swears in them. Is archer going to infract the Archangel as well? He's posted them before. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Muffins. 
Wtf keeps happening in the mafia thread.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What the hell happened in Mafia??!!  I go away for 12 hours and it is closed and infractions are given out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Boborone drew the attention of Archer with one off hand remark 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Hi Muffins.
> Wtf keeps happening in the mafia thread.

Click to collapse



It's different each time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Boborone drew the attention of Archer with one off hand remark
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



What was it?? PM??


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning bc, werked, proto 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> What the hell happened in Mafia??!!  I go away for 12 hours and it is closed and infractions are given out
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Archer attack 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> What was it?? PM??

Click to collapse



No need for PM, archer quoted it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning bc, werked, proto
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Morning.  good thing we r welcome here otherwise one might think we just took over this thread bc we had nowhere else to go. 
Oh, and.... 
Loves ya apex..... Wakey Wakey.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Morning.  good thing we r welcome here otherwise one might think we just took over this thread bc we had nowhere else to go.
> Oh, and....
> Loves ya apex..... Wakey Wakey.

Click to collapse



We don't, do we? 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Meh... I smell a temp ban incoming, I already have an infraction for swearing, and I have no idea what I've posted in the Gli thread... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Meh... I smell a temp ban incoming, I already have an infraction for swearing, and I have no idea what I've posted in the Gli thread...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well you have been told about spamming the gli thread,  now Archer is going through it with a fine tooth comb.  Be afraid be very afraid 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well you have been told about spamming the gli thread,  now Archer is going through it with a fine tooth comb.  Be afraid be very afraid
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



I don't see why it needs to be locked... That doesn't affect his going through the thread... Tbh I felt the same way bobo did, nobody really cares about it, especially since archangel has posted pics with swearing in them. Hell, delete the thread and start a new one, that would solve the problem.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well you have been told about spamming the gli thread,  now Archer is going through it with a fine tooth comb.  Be afraid be very afraid
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



I'm a good girl. Hopefully I have no reason to be worried.  I'm scared tho.... Someone hold me.


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well you have been told about spamming the gli thread,  now Archer is going through it with a fine tooth comb.  Be afraid be very afraid
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



I'm afraid....even if I didn't spam but I posted there :/
I am hopefully going to become rc but I don't wanna loose it -_-

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I don't see why it needs to be locked... That doesn't affect his going through the thread... Tbh I felt the same way bobo did, nobody really cares about it, especially since archangel has posted pics with swearing in them. Hell, delete the thread and start a new one, that would solve the problem.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's fair comment I suppose, but archangel should be setting a better example really. I don't think there's that much in it to be honest. 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> That's fair comment I suppose, but archangel should be setting a better example really. I don't think there's that much in it to be honest.
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



No, there really isn't, I only remember a few, I thought I had posted one. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

I haz a sad.  


Ok, i'm over it. Where da party at?!


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> I haz a sad.
> 
> 
> Ok, i'm over it. Where da party at?!

Click to collapse



Let's have some drinks ! I choose orange juice :B

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

Gli, Gli everywhere. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Apparently people actually care when we post pics with swears in them. Is archer going to infract the Archangel as well? He's posted them before.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yikes, I might have some really old images of spiderman with cussing in there 

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Gli, Gli everywhere.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Admit it you love when we come to the house, we know how to party 

You need more partys at yo house


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yikes, I might have some really old images of spiderman with cussing in there

Click to collapse



Maybe I'll look through and remove them myself before archer gets there 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yikes, I might have some really old images of spiderman with cussing in there

Click to collapse



Hey guys! Guess I missed the lock down


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Yikes, I might have some really old images of spiderman with cussing in there
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Infraction coming your way me thinks 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Maybe I'll look through and remove them myself before archer gets there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Better be quick


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Gli, Gli everywhere.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Morning, sweet cheeks. 







BeerChameleon said:


> Yikes, I might have some really old images of spiderman with cussing in there
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Statute of limitations??


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Statute of limitations??

Click to collapse



Lol, I wish. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Maybe I'll look through and remove them myself before archer gets there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sounds like a lot of work  

Plus both my infractions are expired, so I don't care if he gives me one


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Maybe I'll look through and remove them myself before archer gets there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you mind going through 71k posts 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Do you mind going through 71k posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I would only be looking at my own posts, so more like 1300

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I would only be looking at my own posts, so more like 1300
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cant edit in a locked thread 

And I found a lot of pics with cursing


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Screw it, the search only allows 500 results... Too much effort, gonna be pretty pissed if I get banned for something I posted 3 months ago though. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol. I'm surprised Archer will be reading through it. I think he wants to make a point with infractions and lock is so people don't edit their posts. I've seen a few with swear words, but it's nothing out of ordinary on XDA. People curse, just use replacement symbols, but that is apparently ok. 
DanceOff, worry not, even with infraction you can still make rc, as long as it's expired. 

Dunno, i feel it would be a win/win if he just politely reminded not to swear and warned people that next time infractions would be incoming. In the end of the day, pretty much every post is read by M_T_M and he does clean it up and keep it in line. Ah well. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cant edit in a locked thread
> 
> And I found a lot of pics with cursing

Click to collapse



Posted by whom i wonder, he can't dish out infractions and leave archangel out can he? 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lol. I'm surprised Archer will be reading through it. I think he wants to make a point with infractions and lock is so people don't edit their posts. I've seen a few with swear words, but it's nothing out of ordinary on XDA. People curse, just use replacement symbols, but that is apparently ok.
> DanceOff, worry not, even with infraction you can still make rc, as long as it's expired.
> 
> Dunno, i feel it would be a win/win if he just politely reminded not to swear and warned people that next time infractions would be incoming. In the end of the day, pretty much every post is read by M_T_M and he does clean it up and keep it in line. Ah well.
> ...

Click to collapse



If he really does look through the entire thread, I thik I am looking a month ban for all my cursing and cursing spiderman pics, I bet there is cursing in full text in there before the edit system came in place 

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Posted by whom i wonder, he can't dish out infractions and leave archangel out can he?
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Yes he can 

Mods can do whatever they damn please


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> If he really does look through the entire thread, I thik I am looking a month ban for all my cursing and cursing spiderman pics, I bet there is cursing in full text in there before the edit system came in place

Click to collapse



Edit system was retroactive from what I can see, so no worries there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe we should move all our gli talk to another thread for the time being. Don't want to clutter the muffin thread. Just looking out for apex. S3 off topic maybe lulz.


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Admit it you love when we come to the house, we know how to party
> 
> You need more partys at yo house

Click to collapse



Dude, I invented the art of party. I'm hosting an "End Of The World" party tomorrow night at my 'real' the house. 2 kegs, full bar, midgets dressed huskies pulling around a sleigh with finger foods, a DJ, trampoline drinking games, and a special appearance by local band. I win. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Maybe we should move all our gli talk to another thread for the time being. Don't want to clutter the muffin thread. Just looking out for apex. S3 off topic maybe lulz.

Click to collapse



Open a new gli thread? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

So many mafia people in here! Please don't ruin this thread too. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, I invented the art of party. I'm hosting an "End Of The World" party tomorrow night at my 'real' the house. 2 kegs, full bar, midgets dressed huskies pulling around a sleigh with finger foods, a DJ, trampoline drinking games, and a special appearance by local band. I win.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I didn't get an invite


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> So many mafia people in here! Please don't ruin this thread too. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



^^^THIS^^^

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> So many mafia people in here! Please don't ruin this thread too. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



As if you need help with that,  without the frat governing body online this thread had come close to the mark a couple of times 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Open a new gli thread?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We both know that's down to Dexter 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> As if you need help with that,  without the frat governing body online this thread had come close to the mark a couple of times
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Close is the key word there.  
And it hasn't been because of my trolling either. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Hijack some ponies thread! 
Oh, we already have 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hijack some ponies thread!
> Oh, we already have
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How about archers Billie piper thread 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Guys, please keep it down.... Kelly and Michael are teaching me how to wrap presents.


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

In all seriousness, we can stay over at mtm thread till the storm settles. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Guys, please keep it down.... Kelly and Michael are teaching me how to wrap presents.

Click to collapse



Easy,  bag it and tag it 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Where mah friends at? I wanna go sledding!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn, i finally realised how Huawei got their name! 


werked said:


> Guys, please keep it down.... Kelly and Michael are teaching me how to wrap presents.

Click to collapse



Who are they? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> In all seriousness, we can stay over at mtm thread till the storm settles.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh yeh he's just going to loooooove that 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Guys, please keep it down.... Kelly and Michael are teaching me how to wrap presents.

Click to collapse



I wish I could wrap presents  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Easy,  bag it and tag it
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Snag it, bag it and tag it... Warehouse 13 much? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> Snag it, bag it and tag it... Warehouse 13 much?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope, never.  It's how i wrap presents 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, never.  It's how i wrap presents
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Lazy git. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Easy,  bag it and tag it
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



That's the plan for next year and every year that follows. Go shopping day after Christmas, get enough bags at 50% off for next year. No. Moar. Wrapping.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> Lazy git.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've never denied it,  everyone gets Xmas bags 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I've never denied it,  everyone gets Xmas bags
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Bags are good. No trash.... And they are reusable. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

You have to wrap up them for kids. Ripping paper apart is part of the thing.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Dec 20, 2012)

Dec. 21 is only 2 hours away..


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> You have to wrap up them for kids. Ripping paper apart is part of the thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh,  well if something has to absolutely and positively wrapped Emma does that 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Dec. 21 is only 2 hours away..

Click to collapse



9 hours and nine minutes for me 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Dec. 21 is only 2 hours away..

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, that. 
All you guys that will see 21 Dec first.... Let us on this side of the world know what to expect. Give us a heads up so I can head to my underground bunker.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

Ohai Glinvaders 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Glinvaders
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I killed it.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Sorry, I killed it.

Click to collapse



Meh. Where's Apex at 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Sorry, I killed it.

Click to collapse




That's ok because i went on one yesterday and killed it for ages 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

Can we move the gli talk somewhere else please? 
Also, this is not the thread to discuss about moderators, if you have a problem with a mod, simple, send a PM to a mod committee member
No, I am not being a wannabe mod here.I am being a governing body member here
If any member continues this, I can get some bans from the frat house for you peeps courtesy  apex

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill 

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

I went really serious there 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Can we move the gli talk somewhere else please?
> Also, this is not the thread to discuss about moderators, if you have a problem with a mod, simple, send a PM to a mod committee member
> No, I am not being a wannabe mod here.I am being a governing body member here
> If any member continues this, I can get some bans from the frat house for you peeps courtesy  apex
> ...

Click to collapse



Why so serious? 
Stop! Mapsing time! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Can we move the gli talk somewhere else please?
> Also, this is not the thread to discuss about moderators, if you have a problem with a mod, simple, send a PM to a mod committee member
> No, I am not being a wannabe mod here.I am being a governing body member here
> If any member continues this, I can get some bans from the frat house for you peeps courtesy  apex
> ...

Click to collapse



It was only a short discussion about more the thread content rather than any mods.  Keep your kelp on and stop getting your seaweed in a twist 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Where's Apex at
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's at work!!  Party time.... Who's with me?! 

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> If any member continues this, I can get some bans from the frat house for you peeps courtesy  apex
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



 ok. Jeez.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> He's at work!!  Party time.... Who's with me?!

Click to collapse



I am!!!  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Why so serious?
> Stop! Mapsing time!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I dont know  my governing body self came out there






jugg1es said:


> It was only a short discussion about more the thread content rather than any mods.  Keep your kelp on and stop getting your seaweed in a twist
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Ya ya 







werked said:


> He's at work!!  Party time.... Who's with me?!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill 

Not sure if trolling or serious.jpg


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Who's going to help me invent spray-on gift wrapping paper?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Who's going to help me invent spray-on gift wrapping paper?

Click to collapse



Yourself 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Yourself
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Ohai praawn

Y so serious.jpg

Seems like we got guests for few days... hi everyone..
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai praawn
> 
> Y so serious.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> He's at work!!  Party time.... Who's with me?!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm at work, but I am always here. I'm omnipresent. We can still party though, sugar booger! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I'm at work, but I am always here. I'm omnipresent. We can still party though, sugar booger!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



sugar booger?
i don't want to live anymore

P.S 
i got 10 mins to live before it's officially 12/21/12 here


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



where is biever in that apocalyptic picture of doomsday?

5 mins to go!!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> where is biever in that apocalyptic picture of doomsday?
> 
> 5 mins to go!!

Click to collapse



Are you still alive? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> where is biever in that apocalyptic picture of doomsday?
> 
> 5 mins to go!!

Click to collapse



It's 3 minutes past.... U still have green dot. Good sign??


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> It's 3 minutes past.... U still have green dot. Good sign??

Click to collapse



Maybe the Internet is still intact? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Joseph got another account

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35687770

Or a friend! 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> It's 3 minutes past.... U still have green dot. Good sign??

Click to collapse



He's fine, his thread status has been changing 

Sent from my OG Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Dec 20, 2012)

Werked, I'm here!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

Is this a good sign? He could be creating a warning thread... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

holleee!
i saw a flying BIRD!
it was flying!
other than that my balls are still on


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> holleee!
> i saw a flying BIRD!
> it was flying!
> other than that my balls are still on

Click to collapse



Phew.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Werked, I'm here!

Click to collapse



Yes!! We r safe.... Now, let's take bets on when the world will end again. 02022020??


----------



## a.cid (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex, thumbs up for the title change :thumbup:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Yes!! We r safe.... Now, let's take bets on when the world will end again. 02022020??

Click to collapse



9/9/9999

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Joseph got another account
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35687770
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Come to think of it, he lives in Ohio 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> my dead body has transfered all my energies as an entity to teh internetz,
> i iz deadz

Click to collapse



 you were given your deathnotice?? Pun intended. Seewhatididthere 
Also, I smell a rotten banana.


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Who's going to help me invent spray-on gift wrapping paper?

Click to collapse



That, Sir, is a very very very good idea and quite doable. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

anyone else dead here?
my soul is trying to hack paypal and steal a trillion dollars


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

anyone else dead here?
my soul is trying to hack paypal and steal a trillion dollars


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> All hail the great peak walker
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



U got it!!


----------



## poyensa (Dec 20, 2012)

Thread cleaned. Back on topic please ... what ever it be ...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

holy shizzle,
i can't access my gmail!
the world is really comming to an endz


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

poyensa said:


> Thread cleaned. Back on topic please ... what ever it be ...

Click to collapse



Huh. Mind explaining what I did wrong there? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, muffins. Y'all have a good one. I'm a let u have your thread back. Sorry for intruding....just come wake me up when the beer gets here. :thumbup:


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok, muffins. Y'all have a good one. I'm a let u have your thread back. Sorry for intruding....just come wake me up when the beer gets here. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



No beer for you young lady. Not after you started drinking it at 8am. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok, muffins. Y'all have a good one. I'm a let u have your thread back. Sorry for intruding....just come wake me up when the beer gets here. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



there is a beer shortage,
people are hoarding the booze because of the apocalypse


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 20, 2012)

Beer shortage?! 
I'm drinking it like mineral water here.  Only RM3.00 for 500ml beer. 

Lewis' Inc. wishes you a Merry Christmas
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok, muffins. Y'all have a good one. I'm a let u have your thread back. Sorry for intruding....just come wake me up when the beer gets here. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



You're the bosses mistress 
You're more than welcome here

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're the bosses mistress
> You're more than welcome here
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



And I'm his secret lover. Am I welcome? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good morning/afternoon.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse









Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn, im so tired, but I cant go to sleep because the clock is only 18:00 :/

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> And I'm his secret lover. Am I welcome?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





You don't have to say such things to get in... you are welcome always you know 
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Am I the only one who gets invalid thread ID when trying to reply to someone.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## undercover (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You don't have to say such things to get in... you are welcome always you know
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

Click to collapse



Just wanted to secure the spot 
Mind you, secretary is normally a secret lover. JE-SSI-CA! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

undercover said:


> And I'm his secret lover. Am I welcome?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NO. Just....NO :what::what::what::what:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Am I the only one who gets invalid thread ID when trying to reply to someone.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Happens to me from time to time on tapatalk...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Am I the only one who gets invalid thread ID when trying to reply to someone.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Yup happens to me too sometimes..

Just refresh the page once it will work usually.. 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> 9/9/9999
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nein! Nein, nein, nein, nein, nein!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Nein! Nein, nein, nein, nein, nein!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Are you okay? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Are you okay?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Nein! I think I have frostbite. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Nein! I think I have frostbite.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Is it from that blizzard you had in Minnesota?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Is it from that blizzard you had in Minnesota?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Yeah, I went sledding this morning.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

@veeman(stupid thread id error)

Lucky! In stupid Ohio there's only been one day where snow stuck to the ground, and it was like only 1cm. Three years ago there was snow on the ground for 2 months straight. I wanna snow mobile. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

:nuke:


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're the bosses mistress
> You're more than welcome here
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



I like to give him his space sometimes....Even if only for a few minutes. 


















Well, that was long enough. 
I have to go back to work tomorrow after being off for a week. Not an easy task. So, today I'm laying on the couch.... Sulking and wallowing in self pity.


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Incoming Gli, take cover!
> 
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!

Click to collapse



Be nice LOL


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> I like to give him his space sometimes....Even if only for a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why sulking and wallowing? 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> I like to give him his space sometimes....Even if only for a few minutes.
> Well, that was long enough.
> I have to go back to work tomorrow after being off for a week. Not an easy task. So, today I'm laying on the couch.... Sulking and wallowing in self pity.

Click to collapse



Cheer up NAO 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Do you guys like my homescreen?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Cheer up NAO
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



QF... you missing some posts?

Check your post count

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah, I went sledding this morning.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Here's a five day forecast for Ohio. It says we'll get snow. We'll see. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## a.cid (Dec 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're the bosses mistress
> You're more than welcome here
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wait, what?
When did this happen?

I left this thread during its spam days, and Zack does this?!
TheWorldNeedsToEnd.jpg


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Wait, what?
> When did this happen?
> 
> I left this thread during its spam days, and Zack does this?!
> TheWorldNeedsToEnd.jpg

Click to collapse



I'm still confused. Mrs. Strider? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Wait, what?
> When did this happen?
> 
> I left this thread during its spam days, and Zack does this?!
> TheWorldNeedsToEnd.jpg

Click to collapse



I know, right!

Wait till Quasi finds out


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Wait, what?
> When did this happen?
> 
> I left this thread during its spam days, and Zack does this?!
> TheWorldNeedsToEnd.jpg

Click to collapse






problem??  I'm not good enuf?? 




Urahara said:


> I'm still confused. Mrs. Strider?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse




Yes?? 






TonyStark said:


> I know, right!
> 
> Wait till Quasi finds out

Click to collapse



Problem??


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> problem??  I'm not good enuf??
> 
> 
> They just don't think apex is good enuff for you
> ...

Click to collapse





"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2012)

did anyone else die in this "end of teh worldz" thang? or is it just me


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Clever Juggs is clever.


----------



## a.cid (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> problem??  I'm not good enuf??
> 
> Yes??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Angry werked is angry 

You didn't tell us though, we were bound to be surprised...


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Be nice LOL

Click to collapse



I'm nice, you know that. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 20, 2012)

14 minutes left in India 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> 14 minutes left in India
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse





a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Clever Juggs is clever.

Click to collapse



I have my moments of genius 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice forecast  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Angry werked is angry
> 
> You didn't tell us though, we were bound to be surprised...

Click to collapse



I don't get angry 
Old news is old.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Jesting theme android swerve Jerusalem.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Jesting theme android swerve Jerusalem.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



W00t?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> I don't get angry
> Old news is old.

Click to collapse



No you just sulk and wallow in self pity 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## a.cid (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> I don't get angry
> Old news is old.

Click to collapse



Lol, you guys make a nice couple...
Nice enough that we could make a movie on this, you know, have skinny, brian and your stalkers too...
Your ticket to Hollywood!


Damn, I have the whole story in my head already...
I'll make a nice director


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No you just sulk and wallow in self pity
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse






Yes, I do. I've decided to just eat my way out of the depression. 




a.cid said:


> Lol, you guys make a nice couple...
> Nice enough that we could make a movie on this, you know, have skinny, brian and your stalkers too...
> Your ticket to Hollywood!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait, what:what:??


----------



## a.cid (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Wait, what:what:??

Click to collapse



Welcome to my world! 







a.cid said:


> Wait, what?

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 20, 2012)

Post 10672 yay I get a prize?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I was never a part of closing the mafia thread.. err... wait.. maybe a couple time 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

Old xda we use to get away with a ton if stuff, new xda not even a little swearing :/ 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> [/COLOR]Old xda we use to get away with a ton if stuff, new xda not even a little swearing :/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The way it should be...  do you really need to curse when you speak? Not intelligent enough to think of other words (not you specifically beer)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Dafuq is going on today?

Earlier Joseph friend in hi thread...

Now odie twin?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35692109 

And ya I'm still here..

And its 14 mins of 21st already... & nothing happened..







Wait
..
..

..




Oh no... I see something coming

Heeeeeeel

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> The way it should be...  do you really need to curse when you speak? Not intelligent enough to think of other words (not you specifically beer)

Click to collapse



I was just saying, xda OT isn't like it used to be...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 20, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> The way it should be...  do you really need to curse when you speak? Not intelligent enough to think of other words (not you specifically beer)

Click to collapse



Why should we have to? They're just words, there isn't any particular reason not to use them. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Why should we have to? They're just words, there isn't any particular reason not to use them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If its referred to as "adult language", why is it so frowned upon? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> If its referred to as "adult language", why is it so frowned upon?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Because words that have little or no meaning because of overuse by some nationalities still holds a very insulting undertone to others.  Also if it's regarded as "adult language" then should we really be using it in a forum so full of minors. I admit i swear sometimes not very often,  but there are words i don't like to hear or would use unless it's to put across the true insulting intent of them 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

Side note,  apex your becoming a wizz with the colour splash :thumbup:

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dafuq is going on today?
> 
> Earlier Joseph friend in hi thread...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Creepy.. .  Wait a minute! :idea:






a.k.a. Josepho1997
JMerry Christmas!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

www.hastheworld****ingendedyet.com

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Gli thread opened..

Wait a minute.. new thread..

@apex.. its time we change the title 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Gli thread opened..
> 
> Wait a minute.. new thread..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoa really? Let me look.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Gli thread was reopened... With all the posts deleted. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
JMerry Christmas!


----------



## Archer (Dec 20, 2012)

Yep, you bunch of trolls can segregate yourselves again 



Urahara said:


> Gli thread was reopened... With all the posts deleted.

Click to collapse



Nah - new thread is new.  Old thread is just gone, like Keyser Soze.


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Gli thread was reopened... With all the posts deleted.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> JMerry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Ok 
Y u no in school?!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Archer said:


> Yep, you bunch of trolls can segregate yourselves again

Click to collapse



Do I have to check my inbox for an infraction

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> Ok
> Y u no in school?!

Click to collapse



Christmas break. 
Even if I were in school, I would still be on, because it's study hall. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
JMerry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

Archer said:


> Yep, you bunch of trolls can segregate yourselves again

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

The old Gli thread had over 1 Million views. The new one has 25. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
JMerry Christmas!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Archer said:


> Yep, you bunch of trolls can segregate yourselves again
> 
> 
> 
> Nah - new thread is new.  Old thread is just gone, like Keyser Soze.

Click to collapse



No the old thread isn't gone, it's here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1217295

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> The old Gli thread had over 1 Million views. The new one has 25.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> JMerry Christmas!

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> No the old thread isn't gone, it's here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1217295
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



As if we didn't know that

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> As if we didn't know that
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you didn't

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Now it's so lonely. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Now it's so lonely.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



I know. Everybody moved to the Mafia. Captain Obvious to the rescue!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Apex, weren't you a member of the Gli? What happened?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey Apex, weren't you a member of the Gli? What happened?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



I don't know the story, but I'm guessing its not pretty!


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey Apex, weren't you a member of the Gli? What happened?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Mixing business with pleasure wasn't good for our relationship.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey guys!!!

I gots me my moms Sensation 4G today!!!!

*beer*


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey Apex, weren't you a member of the Gli? What happened?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Wasn't a member, no. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wasn't a member, no.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yo Apex... wassup?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yo Apex... wassup?

Click to collapse



The sky 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The sky
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



You are apex?

@sleepy & apex.. hi there...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> The sky
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



The ceiling....

So I see you're getting in the Christmas spirit over at gli. 

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> You are apex?
> 
> @sleepy & apex.. hi there...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey deadly!!!
Sensation!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

How're you?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 20, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey guys!!!
> 
> I gots me my moms Sensation 4G today!!!!
> 
> *beer*

Click to collapse



Congratulations! I'm sure you will enjoy it  Have you s-offed and rooted it yet? 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You are apex?
> 
> @sleepy & apex.. hi there...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course I am!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> The ceiling....
> 
> So I see you're getting in the Christmas spirit over at gli.
> 
> How're you?

Click to collapse



You could say that .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Of course I am!
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Silly kids playing godfather

@sleepy... congratulations :thumbup::thumbup:

Installed anything from xda on it?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 20, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Congratulations! I'm sure you will enjoy it  Have you s-offed and rooted it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah... not even deleted my mom's data yet....

I'll root tomorrow, lurk on the Sensation forum for a day or two, an then start the flash-fest!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wasn't a member, no.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



But you used to be in that thread? I remember you posting in there. In fact, I think I fought with you in there. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> But you used to be in that thread? I remember you posting in there. In fact, I think I fought with you in there.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



You scared everyone.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You scared everyone.

Click to collapse



What? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> But you used to be in that thread? I remember you posting in there. In fact, I think I fought with you in there.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Doesn't man I was ever a member, just posted for a while. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> But you used to be in that thread? I remember you posting in there. In fact, I think I fought with you in there.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Stop pushing,  if he wants to explain then he will.  But no need to bring up the past its done now 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Stop pushing,  if he wants to explain then he will.  But no need to bring up the past its done now
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



The past is a cancelled check.
The future is a promissory note.
The present is the only cash in hand.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The past is a cancelled check.
> The future is a promissory note.
> The present is the only cash in hand.

Click to collapse



Nice way to put it .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The past is a cancelled check.
> The future is a promissory note.
> The present is the only cash in hand.

Click to collapse



brilliant!!:highfive:


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Doesn't man I was ever a member, just posted for a while.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Oh, ok. :thumbup:

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't see any trolls.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't see any trolls.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



They're hiding, waiting for the best time to strike. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't see any trolls.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I do 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> They're hiding, waiting for the best time to strike.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Like right now- boo!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




veeman said:


> I don't see any trolls.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Did you go sledding? Oh great name for the storm, 'Draco'. The first thing I thought of was Draco from Harry Potter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I do
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



You've got a mirror then?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Like right now- boo!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but I came back inside because it was too cold. And there's wind gusts of 40mph so you can't see ****. It was a fun drive back. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> You've got a mirror then?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Your a far bigger and uglier troll than me, 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking at post count.. I had over 6000 posts in mafia thread



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> You've got a mirror then?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I hate the wind....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Your a far bigger and uglier tell than me,
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



Why u are calling me ugly and fat? 
And is a tell a new kind of race?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> They're hiding, waiting for the best time to strike.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Am I considered a troll?

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Am I considered a troll?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You tell me. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> You tell me.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

I say we get this thread in trouble then u muffins will post in our thread 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I say we get this thread in trouble then u muffins will post in our thread
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I do
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



You in the mirror right?  
Also..Its 21st now and the world is still going on like nothing happened..

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


>

Click to collapse



It was , until our thread got wiped 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I say we get this thread in trouble then u muffins will post in our thread
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hmm.....No thanks 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill 

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

Apex, decided anything about new pledge system yet?  :banghead:

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> It was , until our thread got wiped
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



For what?

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> For what?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Too much bad language and images 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Hmm.....No thanks

Click to collapse



I just need need to gather the mafia and it will be done 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Too much bad language and images
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



More a case of bringing that info to the eyes of archer,  one comment is all it took 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Too much bad language and images
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ah. That sucks

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Too much bad language and images
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya right  we..will..hold...you...off

Fun fact of the day: I was eating shawarma when it became 12 in my timezone :silly:

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> More a case of bringing that info to the eyes of archer,  one comment is all it took
> 
> "The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."

Click to collapse



OK post a bunch of bad stuff and report my own, posts, get infraction or ban, will be worth the lock 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> OK post a bunch of bad stuff and report my own, posts, get infraction or ban, will be worth the lock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



In that case, you will just manage to get yourself banned  

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> In that case, you will just manage to get yourself banned
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



I know a couple of people who will get banned and help me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Am I considered a troll?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're considered by me to have been someone who did not make a very good first impression. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're considered by me to have been someone who did not make a very good first impression.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



And Is named after a Microsoft software 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> I know a couple of people who will get banned and help me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Whose that?  
Apex, y u no reply? 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

Finally got Paranoid Android 2.99 to boot on the kindle fire. Now to fix the bugs...

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're considered by me to have been someone who did not make a very good first impression.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse




Ya, I know. Sorry bot that...


----------



## Apex (Dec 20, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Whose that?
> Apex, y u no reply?
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Look who I quoted! 

Been busy today. Do you know who Alice Walton is? She's one of, if the most richest women in the US. I'm working with her today at her ranch. No time for checking in on you guys... Or have I been...? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> And Is named after a Microsoft software
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse




that's because I started out making powerpoint games in the past and worked on from that into what I program & stuff now. You can see my old ppt games n stuff here. powerpoint45.webs.com


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

Fffffuuu,mu Windows is broken and I need to reinstall, anything to do while waiting?

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look who I quoted!
> 
> Been busy today. Do you know who Alice Walton is? She's one of, if the most richest women in the US. I'm working with her today at her ranch. No time for checking in on you guys... Or have I been...?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I hate walmart, yet I end up there everyday. Go figure.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> that's because I started out making powerpoint games in the past and worked on from that into what I program & stuff now. You can see my old ppt games n stuff here. powerpoint45.webs.com

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Fffffuuu,mu Windows is broken and I need to reinstall, anything to do while waiting?
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Consider Linux lol http://distrowatch.com/


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 20, 2012)

werked said:


> I hate walmart, yet I end up there everyday. Go figure.

Click to collapse



Eww Walmart, I shop at target, much cleaner and not overcrowded 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Consider Linux lol

Click to collapse



I cant, there is things that I need to have on Windows, thats not avaible for Linux.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I cant, there is things that I need to have on Windows, thats not avaible for Linux.
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Like what...I hadn't used windows for a few years now


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Like what
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Photoshop, After Effects, Sony Vegas, Camtasia and Illustrator.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Photoshop, After Effects, Sony Vegas, Camtasia and Illustrator.
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Too bad adobe doesn't want to support Linux although I have seen some pretty bad ass alternatives for Linux...but just more money but I don't need anything supa fancy so I use the gimp

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Too bad adobe doesn't want to support Linux although I have seen some pretty bad ass alternatives for Linux...but just more money
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup, and the tools I have mentioned is necessary for me. If not, I would have used Linux.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well this is nice


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

Well this thread is dead,  



Post pony's 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Well this is nice

Click to collapse



What phone?
@juggies don't you dare...altho the situation is pretty good
I'll just..op op op

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well this thread is dead,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pony

A pony is a small horse. Depending on context, a pony may be a horse that is under an approximate or exact height at the withers, or a small horse with a specific conformation and temperament. There are many different breeds.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 20, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> What phone?
> @juggies don't you dare...altho the situation is pretty good
> I'll just..op op op
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can't deny is a perfect situation for it 

"The reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> What phone?
> @juggies don't you dare...altho the situation is pretty good
> I'll just..op op op
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Droid x

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 20, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Pony
> 
> A pony is a small horse. Depending on context, a pony may be a horse that is under an approximate or exact height at the withers, or a small horse with a specific conformation and temperament. There are many different breeds.

Click to collapse



I'm gonna use one from the old man's book.... 
**you know what a pony is!! **golf clap**good for you**
Wait, time out.... Me think he's a professor of teh Google.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look who I quoted!
> 
> Been busy today. Do you know who Alice Walton is? She's one of, if the most richest women in the US. I'm working with her today at her ranch. No time for checking in on you guys... Or have I been...?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Lol..alright 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 20, 2012)

This thread is boring. •_•

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Text plus update looks damn nice


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> This thread is boring. •_•
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Ya..Don't know what is happening to it nowadays  I blame Santa 
Time to sleep for me..cya 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

Urahara said:


> This thread is boring. •_•
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn, my Windows says my legal OEM serial is invalid, its time to call microsoft:/

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 20, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Damn, my Windows says my legal OEM serial is invalid, its time to call microsoft:/
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Microsoft wants you in a cage


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Damn, my Windows says my legal OEM serial is invalid, its time to call microsoft:/
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Lol, arrrr 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 20, 2012)

veeman said:


> Lol, arrrr
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Its really annoying, thankfully it did works to call their number over skype







powerpoint45 said:


> Microsoft wants you in a cage

Click to collapse



Yup, but its activated now.


***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Dang it. Can't port PA 2.99 until we can decompile 4.2.1 apps. If only I had a laptop to build from source.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Dang it. Can't port PA 2.99 until we can decompile 4.2.1 apps. If only I had a laptop to build from source.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



For kindle fire?

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> For kindle fire?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Yeah.

Click to collapse



Is source code up for it...I have repo n stuff set up...

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Is source code up for it...I have repo n stuff set up...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah. They have source on their github. It's pretty simple to build.


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Yeah. They have source on their github. It's pretty simple to build.

Click to collapse



Your mom's a simple build. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Yeah. They have source on their github. It's pretty simple to build.

Click to collapse



Yeah...might try over break. One more day

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Your mom's a simple build.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



1/10


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> 1/10

Click to collapse



Your mom's a 1/10. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Another interesting ROM is PAC-man, also on github. It's Paranoid Android, AOKP, and CM10 all in one.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Your mom's a 1/10.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Your moms a your mom


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Your moms a your mom

Click to collapse



Oh damn. I got rumbled.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Oh damn. I got rumbled.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Your mom got rumbled


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

"Twas the night before Christmas" And inside the house was the Grinch. He stole everything from a poor family. He was later arrested and the poor family got all of their stuff back. The end.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> "Twas the night before Christmas" And inside the house was the Grinch. He stole everything from a poor family. He was later arrested and the poor family got all of their stuff back. The end.

Click to collapse



And then I ate a fish


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Your mom got rumbled

Click to collapse



Rumbled again!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> And then I ate a fish

Click to collapse



A ninja fish. Such a talented fish it was. It ripped open your stomach and then ate you, thus gaining his revenge for his family, who were too eaten by you. He then traveled the world, sad and lonely. He met a man. No ordinary man he was. He could fly! The ninja fish ate that man, and then obtained the power to fly. He flew up high in the sky, where a bird ate him. The end.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Rumbled again!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Your mom got again

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> A ninja fish. Such a talented fish it was. It ripped open your stomach and then ate you, thus gaining his revenge for his family, who were too eaten by you. He then traveled the world, sad and lonely. He met a man. No ordinary man he was. He could fly! The ninja fish ate that man, and then obtained the power to fly. He flew up high in the sky, where a bird ate him. The end.

Click to collapse



Thus endeth the thread.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> A ninja fish. Such a talented fish it was. It ripped open your stomach and then ate you, thus gaining his revenge for his family, who were too eaten by you. He then traveled the world, sad and lonely. He met a man. No ordinary man he was. He could fly! The ninja fish ate that man, and then obtained the power to fly. He flew up high in the sky, where a bird ate him. The end.

Click to collapse



Then the fish turned into a reptilian 

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Then the fish turned into a reptilian
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not any reptilian. A reptilian inside a birds stomach. Not just a birds stomach, a birds soul. He took over the body of the bird. He flew down, and enjoyed many years of life on land. Suddenly, a bear ate him. The end.


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe I should have put an age minimum requirement to join the fraternity... :banghead:

Must be over the age of 21 - legal drinking age in the States. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Maybe I should have put an age minimum requirement to join the fraternity... :banghead:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Not any reptilian. A reptilian inside a birds stomach. Not just a birds stomach, a birds soul. He took over the body of the bird. He flew down, and enjoyed many years of life on land. Suddenly, a bear ate him. The end.

Click to collapse



And then the bear threw up the thing and the thing turned into the internet

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> No.jpg

Click to collapse



It's my thread, I can make it go away. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

@PowerPoint I'm actually using PA 2.99 right now. Everything works except for quick setting(I can't even find it) and Paranoid settings.

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> It's my thread, I can make it go away.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



What'd we do? I was just doing some impromptu creative writing.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 21, 2012)

What's up guys? How's everyone doing?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys? How's everyone doing?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm god. You?


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> @PowerPoint I'm actually using PA 2.99 right now. Everything works except for quick setting(I can't even find it) and Paranoid settings.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whacha think bout PAAD paranoid android alien droid


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Whacha think bout PAAD paranoid android alien droid

Click to collapse



That would be sick! Or even better: PACAD Paranoid Android AOPK CM10 Alien Droid.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> That would be sick! Or even better: PACAD Paranoid Android AOPK CM10 Alien Droid.

Click to collapse



Lol... but pa is based off cm so it already is CMPAAD

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> That would be sick! Or even better: PACAD Paranoid Android AOPK CM10 Alien Droid.

Click to collapse



Actually Paranoid Android is AOSP so how can it be both AOSP and CM10 at the same time?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Actually Paranoid Android is AOSP so how can it be both AOSP and CM10 at the same time?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I'm using my own ported version with Hashcode's CM10.1 base. And I'm talking about PAC. https://github.com/PAC-man


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Actually Paranoid Android is AOSP so how can it be both AOSP and CM10 at the same time?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Uuuuuummmm...






Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Cool. I'm just learning java. It doesn't seem that bad actually. The logic is the same as other programming languages.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I'm god. You?

Click to collapse



I'm alright.
Its been a long day. Time for me to chill. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I'm using my own ported version with Hashcode's CM10.1 base. And I'm talking about PAC. https://github.com/PAC-man

Click to collapse



Sounds sweet

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Uuuuuummmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're using old PA. The new ones are AOSP.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Because you're using old PA. The new ones are AOSP.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Oh OK

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Because you're using old PA. The new ones are AOSP.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Not the Nexus 7 2.99 one.

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------

Anybody here?


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Not the Nexus 7 2.99 one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------
> 
> Anybody here?

Click to collapse



Yes it is AOSP.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Not the Nexus 7 2.99 one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------
> 
> Anybody here?

Click to collapse



Me... I just ate 

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yes it is AOSP.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



But it says in his poll do you want a cm10 base or AOSP base, and that the cm10 base was the current base. Plus there was ro.cm.version(or something like that) in the build.prop


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> But it says in his poll do you want a cm10 base or AOSP base, and that the cm10 base was the current base. Plus there was ro.cm.version(or something like that) in the build.prop

Click to collapse



That was an old poll. 2.99+ is AOSP based.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> That was an old poll. 2.99+ is AOSP based.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Oh. So do you think if I use a AOSP base more features will work?(quick settings)


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Oh. So do you think if I use a AOSP base more features will work?(quick settings)

Click to collapse



Maybe. Idk. Only way to know is to try it out.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Maybe. Idk. Only way to know is to try it out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



OK. I'm also porting another Nexus 7 ROM too. Hopefully I can get the ROM to work.


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> OK. I'm also porting another Nexus 7 ROM too. Hopefully I can get the ROM to work.

Click to collapse



How are you porting it?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> How are you porting it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



What do you mean?


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> What do you mean?

Click to collapse



What process are you using to port the ROM to the Kindle?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> What process are you using to port the ROM to the Kindle?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I don't really have a process. I start out with something general, like copying the apps, and other things, and then I flash it. I see if there are any problems, any things that need to be changed, and then I fix them. Most ROM have systemUI or framework-res edits which I would, for systemUI, add with XML edits and adding any needed photos, and just a few simple XML edits to get the framework-res to work.


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I don't really have a process. I start out with something general, like copying the apps, and other things, and then I flash it. I see if there are any problems, any things that need to be changed, and then I fix them. Most ROM have systemUI or framework-res edits which I would, for systemUI, add with XML edits and adding any needed photos, and just a few simple XML edits to get the framework-res to work.

Click to collapse



Ummm.... Tldr. 

I'll just stick to learning java and making some apps.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ummm.... Tldr.
> 
> I'll just stick to learning java and making some apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



App developing is fun. It can be annoying though.


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> App developing is fun. It can be annoying though.

Click to collapse



Do you even know java?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Do you even know java?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah. Probably not as much as you though.


----------



## werked (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Do you even know java?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Pft.... I do. I drink it everyday.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Pft.... I do. I drink it everyday.

Click to collapse



Bebe cafè?

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

Got quick settings to work.


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

werked said:


> Pft.... I do. I drink it everyday.

Click to collapse




```
class java {
        public static void main (Coffee[ ]) {
                werked.out.drinkcoffee("Yummy coffee!")
        }
}
```

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Yeah. Probably not as much as you though.

Click to collapse



I learned python so java isn't too bad right now. It's similar thinking. I'm still learning though, I don't know a whole lot either.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

16 hour day at work. I'm getting tired of working with the filthy rich, yet I get to do it all over again tomorrow - assuming there's still a world in existence to have my butt handed to me. Unsurprisingly, I'm kinda hoping there won't be... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 16 hour day at work. I'm getting tired of working with the filthy rich, yet I get to do it all over again tomorrow - assuming there's still a world in existence to have my butt handed to me. Unsurprisingly, I'm kinda hoping there won't be...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Where do you work?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> 16 hour day at work. I'm getting tired of working with the filthy rich, yet I get to do it all over again tomorrow - assuming there's still a world in existence to have my butt handed to me. Unsurprisingly, I'm kinda hoping there won't be...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



What do you do?


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Where do you work?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I work for a Fine Art Services / Museum Services company. I deal with priceless artworks and clients with more money that God. I've been doing this for over 13 years. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I work for a Fine Art Services / Museum Services company. I deal with priceless artworks and clients with more money that God. I've been doing this for over 13 years.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Seems boring.


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Seems boring.

Click to collapse



Everyday is different, how could that be boring? I've seen things that only a very small number have, met famous people from all over and worked with them, get crazy benefits, perks, travel, and make great money doing this. Maybe you could use some culture, before assuming what someone does is 'boring'. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Seems boring.

Click to collapse



Yeah, kinda.


Hai all :3


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I work for a Fine Art Services / Museum Services company. I deal with priceless artworks and clients with more money that God. I've been doing this for over 13 years.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sounds interesting. Do you like your job?

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Sounds interesting. Do you like your job?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If I didn't, I'd not have done it for over a decade. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Everyday is different, how could that be boring? I've seen things that only a very small number have, met famous people from all over and worked with them, get crazy benefits, perks, travel, and make great money doing this. Maybe you could use some culture, before assuming what someone does is 'boring'.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sorry, it just sounded boring. So what exactly do you have to do?


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> If I didn't, I'd not have done it for over a decade.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I would hope so lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Sorry, it just sounded boring. So what exactly do you have to do?

Click to collapse



I'll give a more detailed overview of what exactly I do (to some degree, some things are confidential to protect clients and acquisitions, etc) another time. Right now, I need to fall over and get ready for another long day tomorrow. You kids be on your best behavior. I'll be keeping one eye open while I sleep.. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> I would hope so lol.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's extremely interesting. I'll upload some images that I can share later as well. Alice Walton, daughter of Sam Walton (Wal-Mart) was my client today, and again tomorrow. She's the wealthiest woman in the US. I was handling / overseeing her art collection today at her ranch outside Fort Worth, Texas. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, it's extremely interesting. I'll upload some images that I can share later as well. Alice Walton, daughter of Sam Walton (Wal-Mart) was my client today, and again tomorrow. She's the wealthiest woman in the US. I was handling / overseeing her art collection today at her ranch outside Fort Worth, Texas.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Wow. Sounds intriguing! Are their a lot of rich snobs?


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Wow. Sounds intriguing! Are their a lot of rich snobs?

Click to collapse



There's a few, but most everyone I deal with is nice. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> There's a few, but most everyone I deal with is nice.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



that's cool


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> that's cool

Click to collapse



Y u no change avatar & sig

@apex, Ella.. good morning/evening..

Apex.. u still didn't add indoor TOt I gave:banghead::banghead:

And any rule change to make TOT's to appear?
Like if they didn't submit their TOT even after becoming members for a week they should do 2 TOT..?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

If powerpoint45 decides to be a pledge(which I highly doubt  ), can he count as one of my recruits?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> If powerpoint45 decides to be a pledge(which I highly doubt  ), can he count as one of my recruits?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Well, I thought we are not playing referrals game

Ohai Jessica-chun

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, I thought we are not playing referrals game
> 
> Ohai Jessica-chun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tis my ToT.
Hey nithubaskar

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Tis my ToT.
> Hey nitubhaskar
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



No, its not 

Y u get such easy ones? I brought 2 friends too... that doesn't count

I still made a TOT

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No, its not
> 
> Y u get such easy ones? I brought 2 friends too... that doesn't count
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I told Axis_Drummer he could have my second ingress code if he gave me an easier one.  And I don't have a camera anyways.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I told Axis_Drummer he could have my second ingress code if he gave me an easier one.  And I don't have a camera anyways.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Kindle fire doesn't come with one

And bribing is not allowed 
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Kindle fire doesn't come with one
> 
> And bribing is not allowed
> ____________________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. First gen kindle fire didn't come with one. And it wasn't bribery. It was... yeah, it was bribery. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Nope. First gen kindle fire didn't come with one. And it wasn't bribery. It was... yeah, it was bribery.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



I haz sadz now

Y u no haz camera? No old phones?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I haz sadz now
> 
> Y u no haz camera? No old phones?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> No.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



I still cant believe you...:banghead:

OK, fine... apex gave permission too?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I still cant believe you...:banghead:
> 
> OK, fine... apex gave permission too?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry about that Apex. I shouldn't have posted this.



a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

:crying: no fair...

Well, seems legit

Anyway, y r u still up? Isn't your sleep time?

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :crying: no fair...
> 
> Well, seems legit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



12:12AM? I'll go to sleep in a few hours. 
Also... 


        Y U No like Bleach?!
    


a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> 12:12AM? I'll go to sleep in a few hours.
> Also...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I tried it.. I mean like read it till first few chapters... it was soul selling blah blah... I mean I didn't like the soul concept.. so didn't continue...

Also if I get into it... it would drive me crazy until I catch up to latest... for which I will ruin my other daily stuff...

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u no change avatar & sig

Click to collapse



Well its not break yet, I have 2 more exams. After exams I might. Is it ok if I just make a an epicer avatar of my current avatar?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Because I tried it.. I mean like read it till first few chapters... it was soul selling blah blah... I mean I didn't like the soul concept.. so didn't continue...
> 
> Also if I get into it... it would drive me crazy until I catch up to latest... for which I will ruin my other daily stuff...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The first chapters are always boring. 
I started out watching the anime. It's not as boring. I hated Bleach up until a few months ago. Now I'd have to say I like it better than Naruto, which I've been watching for 8 years.
Also what the heck are you talking about soul selling?! That's not Bleach... 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Well its not break yet, I have 2 more exams. After exams I might. Is it ok if I just make a an epicer avatar of my current avatar?

Click to collapse



Ya.. as long as it looks cool... and also it gets nod from QF I guess.. it should be a muffin in pic though.. and muffin word in sig

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> The first chapters are always boring.
> I started out watching the anime. It's not as boring. I hated Bleach up until a few months ago. Now I'd have to say I like it better than Naruto, which I've been watching for 8 years.
> Also what the heck are you talking about soul selling?! That's not Bleach...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq?

8 years!! I just caught up with it this year.. I hate waiting every week
.. I don't know how you managed it for 8 years

Will rethink about bleach then..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya.. as long as it looks cool... and also it gets nod from QF I guess.. it should be a muffin in pic though.. and muffin word in sig
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



It sucks. I had to wait every week for 8 years for a new chapter. I also watched the anime too. I started at thd beginning of the chunin exams.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

I also didn't read the bleach manga. I watched the anime. I only just began reading the manga because they put the show on a hold.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> It sucks. I had to wait every week for 8 years for a new chapter. I also watched the anime too. I started at thd beginning of the chunin exams.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!
> ...

Click to collapse



Y so late? I started from first episode of kid naruto, when naruto was about to go on that ship for war... episode 224 or something.. then I caught up with all of it when he was about to start training in waterfall..

Ya the waiting sucks really... and those fillers are getting worse... the only fillers I liked was that three tails episodes.. from 90-110...


I was not into manga until I finished anime and didn't had anything to go on.. so started reading manga..
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y so late? I started from first episode of kid naruto, when naruto was about to go on that ship for war... episode 224 or something.. then I caught up with all of it when he was about to start training in waterfall..
> 
> Ya the waiting sucks really... and those fillers are getting worse... the only fillers I liked was that three tails episodes.. from 90-110...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It wasn't that late. I was only 7/8.  Back then those where the new episodes on Cartoon Network. I watched it every Saturday night. Then they stopped showing it. The last episode they showed was when they were on a ship and it cut cut in half or ran into an iceberg or something.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

Reading the first chapter of Bleach. It looks terrible compared to how he does it now. It's almost unbearable. I can hardly recognize Ichigo.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> It wasn't that late. I was only 7/8.  Back then those where the new episodes on Cartoon Network. I watched it every Saturday night. Then they stopped showing it. The last episode they showed was when they were on a ship and it cut cut in half or ran into an iceberg or something.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... you make bleach sound tempting...

I saw naruto first time on CN itself... they were going out on first mission back then.. zabusa one...

But since I live in hostel.. I couldn't see it on T.V.. so I have them on my disk.. well, lets not get into it..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... you make bleach sound tempting...
> 
> I saw naruto first time on CN itself... they were going out on first mission back then.. zabusa one...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




don't tell me your disk has pony pr0n too!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow. I should probably read the manga. It adds a lot of important details. Just by reading the first chapter, I see something hinted towards what's happening in the latest chapters. Its also fun reading but knowing about certain things.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya.. as long as it looks cool... and also it gets nod from QF I guess.. it should be a muffin in pic though.. and muffin word in sig
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



The muffin has to be in profile pic also?

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Wow. I should probably read the manga. It adds a lot of important details. Just by reading the first chapter, I see something hinted towards what's happening in the latest chapters. Its also fun reading but knowing about certain things.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Yup... you should.. I have read every chapter of naruto even though I had seen anime already...

Hey there Alan.. back from dead eh?

I'm waiting on that file we talked about




        Nope , I'm not into anime porny lol
    


____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup... you should.. I have read every chapter of naruto even though I had seen anime already...
> 
> Hey there Alan.. back from dead eh?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u need a vid or a pic?
or a gif?
or naked ponies?
for the file,
i'm pretty confused on the details,
can u PM me the details


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> The muffin has to be in profile pic also?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well, that's the point of the whole avatar change

Unless you are asking text saying "muffin" no.

What I meant was a picture of a muffin avatar.. you have ex. In op post... and it may/ may not contain text in it..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Reading Bleach, I think the writer originally had some main characters just ordinary characters.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, that's the point of the whole avatar change
> 
> Unless you are asking text saying "muffin" no.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have no muffin in your avatar 

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> You have no muffin in your avatar
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's only for 2 weeks. Once you become a member, the muffiin can go.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> You have no muffin in your avatar
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's because I'm not a pledge anymore... I'm a member..

Member doesn't wear muffin things.. you need them to be on your avatar for 2 weeks of pledge period...

@Joseph... you failed:banghead:

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's because I'm not a pledge anymore... I'm a member..
> 
> Member doesn't wear muffin things.. you need them to be on your avatar for 2 weeks of pledge period...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Failed what?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Failed what?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Y u no tell anything to your recruits?

*IF *he is your recruits.. its your responsiblity to tell everything about us

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyone know when the world will end today?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Anyone know when the world will end today?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



View attachment 1580579

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1580579
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummm... 11:59PM lol

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 21, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Anyone know when the world will end today?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



FYI i just died,
me soul is transfered in teh internetz,
you all should prepare for deh zombiz apokalypce!
it's gonna get nasty


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Spent the last hour merging and editing xml's in framework-res.apk so I could get a ROM ported. When I tried to compile, I got an error within 0.56s. Dang. Now I have to wait until there's a way to recompile it. 
Stupid Android 4.2.1

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Spent the last hour merging and editing xml's in framework-res.apk so I could get a ROM ported. When I tried to compile, I got an error within 0.56s. Dang. Now I have to wait until there's a way to recompile it.
> Stupid Android 4.2.1
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Keep an eye on ibotpeaches thread... last I saw he released second rc version which has bug fixes... get new apktool and try..

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> FYI i just died,
> me soul is transfered in teh internetz,
> you all should prepare for deh zombiz apokalypce!
> it's gonna get nasty

Click to collapse





____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Keep an eye on ibotpeaches thread... last I saw he released second rc version which has bug fixes... get new apktool and try..
> 
> ____________________________________________
> _ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll try it out.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Quickest way to get on my bad side? Quote me in public that which was said in PRIVATE MESSAGE. Think about  that. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Quickest way to get on my bad side? Quote me in public that which was said in PRIVATE MESSAGE. Think about  that.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



+1

Its a gross violation of confidentiality and a looked down upon breach of trust.
Remove the quote. NAO. And apologize to Apex



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 21, 2012)

Morning muffins 
Oh and governing body,  cheer up the world's still here 

" I don't care who you are, Fatso. Get the reindeer off my roof! "


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Quickest way to get on my bad side? Quote me in public that which was said in PRIVATE MESSAGE. Think about  that.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well since it popped up because I asked the question.. I will apologize.. sorry man..

And he just went to sleep so some more hours needed till that goes ... unless cleaning happens...


And hi there..
____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## _Variable (Dec 21, 2012)

Hai againz :3


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll give a more detailed overview of what exactly I do (to some degree, some things are confidential to protect clients and acquisitions, etc) another time. Right now, I need to fall over and get ready for another long day tomorrow. You kids be on your best behavior. I'll be keeping one eye open while I sleep..
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



No worries.I will keep them in check 







Urahara said:


> I told Axis_Drummer he could have my second ingress code if he gave me an easier one.  And I don't have a camera anyways.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



You have a kinect 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## offspin2040 (Dec 21, 2012)

3minutes till asteroid impact!
Brrrrrraaaaiiiinzzzzzz!
Sent From My Muffin


----------



## _akash (Dec 21, 2012)

mrappbrain said:


> 3minutes till asteroid impact!
> Brrrrrraaaaiiiinzzzzzz!
> Sent From My Muffin

Click to collapse



Welcome new muffin...

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi people

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _akash (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi odie.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 21, 2012)

The quirks of being an Android app developer :

What the teacher's dictating : "When it starts, the important thing is....
What I'm writing : "onStart(), the important thing is...

True story 








*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 21, 2012)

Morning 

" I don't care who you are, Fatso. Get the reindeer off my roof! "


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning
> 
> " I don't care who you are, Fatso. Get the reindeer off my roof! "

Click to collapse



Good morning brother(s) and sister 

Sent from my Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Ho, everyone. Off to work I go. Should've been up an hour ago, but life goes on... or will the earth be destroyed today? Hope not, today is payday! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hi Ho, everyone. Off to work I go. Should've been up an hour ago, but life goes on... or will the earth be destroyed today? Hope not, today is payday!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



The poet in action!  Good luck Bro 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 21, 2012)

Bored.. 
Good thing is, friends gonna come home tomorrow 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## _akash (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi prawn.

----------------------------------------------

EGO = ( 1 / KNOWLEDGE ).


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> The quirks of being an Android app developer :
> 
> What the teacher's dictating : "When it starts, the important thing is....
> What I'm writing : "onStart(), the important thing is...
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, speakin if school holiday just started( official) for me yay

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> The poet in action!  Good luck Bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't even realize all that was all rhyme-y. 
Oh, and thanks! I'm looking forward to a 4 day weekend after today. 




Prawesome said:


> Bored..
> Good thing is, friends gonna come home tomorrow
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



That's cool, do y'all have any plans? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 21, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Lol, speakin if school holiday just started( official) for me yay
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me too 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I didn't even realize all that was all rhyme-y.
> Oh, and thanks! I'm looking forward to a 4 day weekend after today.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xbox and PS2 it is  not many grounds nearby but will play some football if possible 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## werked (Dec 21, 2012)

**peeks in cautiously ** yup, still here. F.U. Myan calender. We won. :thumbup:
Mornin Muffs.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 21, 2012)

werked said:


> **peeks in cautiously ** yup, still here. F.U. Myan calender. We won. :thumbup:
> Mornin Muffs.

Click to collapse



My phone's calendar ends in 2030, the world will end in 2031 
Morning non-muff

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Last day of school until January 4th!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

werked said:


> **peeks in cautiously ** yup, still here. F.U. Myan calender. We won. :thumbup:
> Mornin Muffs.

Click to collapse



Morning doll. How's the end of the world treating you? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 21, 2012)

So far today I have been really productive, cleaning the house for Christmas, cant wait to play some DayZ  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 21, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> So far today I have been really productive, cleaning the house for Christmas, cant wait to play some DayZ
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So you weren't productive the other days huh :silly: Interesting...

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So you weren't productive the other days huh :silly: Interesting...
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Nope, I was @school

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

No one commented on the thread title change? :banghead:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No one commented on the thread title change? :banghead:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I saw it just now so how could I have commented earlier 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> I saw it just now so how could I have commented earlier
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



 Excuses are like, well, you know... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 21, 2012)

I just went back to CM9 so my phone is fast now 

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

Also the zombies are running late 

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

Nice thread title


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Excuses are like, well, you know...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nice title 

Sent from my muffiny mufin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 21, 2012)

Zombie party plz


----------



## -Grift- (Dec 21, 2012)

No zombies but how about some Russian Bass


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Super awesome new title!
i like it,
sounds convincing and makes me wanna donate my whole billion dollar nuclear assets!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> Super awesome new title!
> i like it,
> sounds convincing and makes me wanna donate my whole billion dollar nuclear assets!

Click to collapse


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 21, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Hi odie.

Click to collapse



Hey Fawkes 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sup all

Pretty mad at GTA III. While i was downloading the game data, i left my phone to charge.
30 mins later data downloaded but phone not charging (connected to the power outlet). Game must messed something with the system
Now i am wondering will it affect my battery life cause battery was charging but android didn't recognize it

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


>

Click to collapse



why u have unsupporting showcase of emotional icons???????!!!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Sup all
> 
> Pretty mad at GTA III. While i was downloading the game data, i left my phone to charge.
> 30 mins later data downloaded but phone not charging (connected to the power outlet). Game must messed something with the system
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no download GTA Vice City?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 21, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Y u no download GTA Vice City??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not supported by my phone

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 21, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Not supported by my phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ah that explains it :/.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 21, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Y u no download GTA Vice City??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm getting that along with MC4 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm getting that along with MC4
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Dloading MC4 now. Do you think my Note II can run it? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 21, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Dloading MC4 now. Do you think my Note II can run it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of course it can! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> I'm getting that along with MC4
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Let's find the MC4 .apk... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Dec 21, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Dloading MC4 now. Do you think my Note II can run it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Show off. Doy you think it'll run on my phone? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 21, 2012)

undercover said:


> Show off. Doy you think it'll run on my phone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.jpg 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 21, 2012)

me jelly,
i can't run 3d games on my crap phone


----------



## undercover (Dec 21, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> No.jpg
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was considering note2. But free LG smart tv that came with this phone and ability to be out of a contract made the choice for me  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 21, 2012)

undercover said:


> I was considering note2. But free LG smart tv that came with this phone and ability to be out of a contract made the choice for me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You got a free TV with the N4? Damn Europeans 

muffin approved this message.....


----------



## undercover (Dec 21, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> You got a free TV with the N4? Damn Europeans
> 
> muffin approved this message.....

Click to collapse





Yup. 32" LG smart tv with wifi and all that worth £400. Nice upgrade for the kids. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol all I'm going to say, is I told you so. :smokin:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Dec 21, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol all I'm going to say, is I told you so. :smokin:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



*confused*
Please expand. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 21, 2012)

undercover said:


> *confused*
> Please expand.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gimmeh the n4 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 21, 2012)

undercover said:


> Yup. 32" LG smart tv with wifi and all that worth £400. Nice upgrade for the kids.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wtf ! Why god ?

Sent from my muffiny mufin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 21, 2012)

undercover said:


> *confused*
> Please expand.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nobody took into account the Mayan long count  

Not only that, they didn't predict the end, it was just interpreted that way. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 21, 2012)

Stupid Gameloft.

On my old phone i purchased crapload of HD gameloft games.
On new phone- out of 7 games only one works.
Tried to contact Gameloft, and their reply was that its not their problem.
EA on the other hand is very nice cause all games work 

Now will i be able to run MC4.
I have part of the specs simmilar to s2 (amount of ram and gfx chip are the same)

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Good afternoon.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 21, 2012)

Ermahgerd burgars! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Finished exams!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 21, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Ermahgerd burgars!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No grill? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

Some apocalypse this has turned out to be... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Some apocalypse this has turned out to be...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Lol, you didn't really think it was going to happen did you? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Dec 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Gimmeh the n4
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



No. 
No. 
No. 
And NO. 







Axis_Drummer said:


> Nobody took into account the Mayan long count
> 
> Not only that, they didn't predict the end, it was just interpreted that way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know. I lived through a few ends of the world already. Meh. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> Wtf ! Why god ?
> 
> Sent from my muffiny mufin

Click to collapse



Cause I'm.... 


AWESOME! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Finished exams!

Click to collapse



I haven't even started exams yet.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Apex (Dec 21, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol, you didn't really think it was going to happen did you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I was kinda of hoping so, I have a lengthy list of people I'd like to shoot in the head. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I was kinda of hoping so, I have a lengthy list of people I'd like to shoot in the head.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ha! Don't we all  (list)

@undercover: Yes, I've live through a few myself 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I haven't even started exams yet.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse




Lucky


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 21, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I was kinda of hoping so, I have a lengthy list of people I'd like to shoot in the head.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Don't waste bullets, line them all up and do it in one shot 

" I don't care who you are, Fatso. Get the reindeer off my roof! "


----------



## undercover (Dec 21, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Don't waste bullets, line them all up and do it in one shot
> 
> " I don't care who you are, Fatso. Get the reindeer off my roof! "

Click to collapse



You'd need a powerful rifle for that... Or a cannon would do quite well. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 21, 2012)

undercover said:


> You'd need a powerful rifle for that... Or a cannon would do quite well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well a canon was in my thoughts,  i can think of at least a dozen people I'd line up 

" I don't care who you are, Fatso. Get the reindeer off my roof! "


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 21, 2012)

undercover said:


> Sent from *QuantumFoam's* Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------

New setup. Opinions required 








*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Time for my hi & bye post....

Ohai everyone...
Tomorrow exams... so bye everyone..

PSundercover.. heard you lost op of a thread

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice 

Check g+

" I don't care who you are, Fatso. Get the reindeer off my roof! "


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 21, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Time for my hi & bye post....
> 
> Ohai everyone...
> Tomorrow exams... so bye everyone..
> ...

Click to collapse



Which? 
Also..I am back 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Slow thread today.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 21, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Which?
> Also..I am back
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Embedded systems:banghead:

I hate that sub

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 21, 2012)

Thread revived!


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Our school had a bomb threat the other day and 3 kids got expelled.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Our school had a bomb threat the other day and 3 kids got expelled.

Click to collapse



Oh ****! Glad no one got hurt.


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Oh ****! Glad no one got hurt.

Click to collapse



They did it as a prank and sent the threat to 3 high schools. They got expelled and will likely face criminal charges. Pretty idiotic thing to do IMO. Not only is it not funny but they're basically ruining their future. What college is going to want them now?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

Totally off-topic, but does anybody know why I can't mount /data in aroma. It gives me this:

```
mount: failed to mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p10 at /data: Device or resource busy
```

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Totally off-topic, but does anybody know why I can't mount /data in aroma. It gives me this:
> 
> ```
> mount: failed to mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p10 at /data: Device or resource busy
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like /data is being used.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Totally off-topic, but does anybody know why I can't mount /data in aroma. It gives me this:
> 
> ```
> mount: failed to mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p10 at /data: Device or resource busy
> ...

Click to collapse



What command you using? Make sure you using right block. To check bloc you can type
su
blkid 
via terminal emu as well as df -h might help
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> What command you using? Make sure you using right block. To check bloc you can type
> su
> blkid
> via terminal emu as well as df -h might help
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Never mind. It was just a one time thing. I was porting Smooth ROM from Nexus 7. I was porting the Aroma script. Now everything works. Just a few more tweaks to the Aroma script and I'll make the thread for it.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Our school had a bomb threat the other day and 3 kids got expelled.

Click to collapse



We had one a couple weeks ago... And apparently another today, but I wasn't there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 21, 2012)

WHAT IS THIS?
WHAT IS  ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House?
DEADLY. >.> Y U NO HELP ME IN KERNEL DEVELOPMENT


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> WHAT IS THIS?
> WHAT IS  ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House?
> DEADLY. >.> Y U NO HELP ME IN KERNEL DEVELOPMENT

Click to collapse



Lol. Deadly. can't help you. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> WHAT IS THIS?
> WHAT IS  ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House?
> DEADLY. >.> Y U NO HELP ME IN KERNEL DEVELOPMENT

Click to collapse



Jason. Y U NO USE PM TO CONTACT DEADLY?
JASON. Y U USE ALL CAPS?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Jason. Y U NO USE PM TO CONTACT DEADLY?
> JASON. Y U USE ALL CAPS?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



veeman. Y U ASSUME HIS NAME IS JASON?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Jason. Y U NO USE PM TO CONTACT DEADLY?
> JASON. Y U USE ALL CAPS?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



http://images.starcraftmazter.net/4chan/for_forums/caps_lock.jpg

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2012)

Urahara said:


> veeman. Y U ASSUME HIS NAME IS JASON?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Jessica. Look at his username.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> Jessica. Look at his username.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Ha, I'm assuming your name is veeman then. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 21, 2012)

LoL

么 动态 看浓雾 哇哈他 团伙 么按时


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

undercover said:


> Ha, I'm assuming your name is veeman then.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*facepalm
If your username was undercover62752 I would call you undercover. His username is jasonxd so I called him Jason. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## undercover (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> *facepalm
> If your username was undercover62752 I would call you undercover. His username is jasonxd so I called him Jason.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Right, so you dismiss digits. But why you left out xD which are letters then? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

undercover said:


> Right, so you dismiss digits. But why you left out xD which are letters then?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I assumed it was one of those squinty laughing smileys. And it's two letters that I don't have top type.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm making a rom for DX


----------



## undercover (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> I assumed it was one of those squinty laughing smileys. And it's two letters that I don't have top type.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Assume... Hmmm ass u me.... 
I should have gone on and on trying your patience 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 22, 2012)

undercover said:


> Assume... Hmmm ass u me....
> I should have gone on and on trying your patience
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why didn't you? 

" I don't care who you are, Fatso. Get the reindeer off my roof! "


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

undercover said:


> Assume... Hmmm ass u me....
> I should have gone on and on trying your patience
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have a never ending patience. Good luck.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## _Variable (Dec 22, 2012)

Hai all :3 cant wait for galaxy tab tomorrow!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 22, 2012)

Stupid aroma giving me a headache. :banghead:

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## _akash (Dec 22, 2012)

Morning frats..

----------------------------------------------

EGO = ( 1 / KNOWLEDGE ).

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

Where is everyone?
Or doomsday came one day late.

----------------------------------------------

EGO = ( 1 / KNOWLEDGE ).


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 22, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Morning frats..
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm here! 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 22, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good Morning for you night :/

Sent from my muffiny mufin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 22, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Good Morning for you night :/
> 
> Sent from my muffiny mufin

Click to collapse



12:43 AM. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 22, 2012)

Yay ! 11k posts 

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> 12:43 AM.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's your time zone here in India its +5:30

Sent from my muffiny mufin


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 22, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Yay ! 11k posts
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



EST

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=967nio2LF7s

cute :3


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 22, 2012)

Helloooo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 22, 2012)

Just wasted 2 hours trying to get as PlayStation control to work on my brother's PC. It worked for 5 seconds, and then nothing would work. Although I did get to watch a video of kittens flying.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 22, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Just wasted 2 hours trying to get as PlayStation control to work on my brother's PC. It worked for 5 seconds, and then nothing would work. Although I did get to watch a video of kittens flying.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sounds fun . How's your winter vacation going?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 22, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Sounds fun . How's your winter vacation going?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Winter vacations good. I've been sleeping in and doing whatever I wanted all day. And I finally have time to develop/port ROMS. Aroma script is actually kind of fun. Plus it finally feels like winter with all the snow we got.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 22, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Winter vacations good. I've been sleeping in and doing whatever I wanted all day. And I finally have time to develop/port ROMS. Aroma script is actually kind of fun. Plus it finally feels like winter with all the snow we got.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



How much has it snowed? Enough to go sledding? What type of ROM are you trying to make?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 22, 2012)

How y'all liking my rom for DROID X? It is based off stock because their are too many bugs with others like no HW acceleration and no camera recorder...So far I removed tons of bloat (literally over 35 apps. Also I nodded statusbar and pull down


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 22, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> How y'all liking my rom for DROID X? It is based off stock because their are too many bugs with others like no HW acceleration and no camera recorder...So far I removed tons of bloat (literally over 35 apps. Also I nodded statusbar and pull down

Click to collapse



Looks good. :thumbup:

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 22, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Looks good. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse





Thanks


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 22, 2012)

Is that Froyo or Gingerbread?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Is that Froyo or Gingerbread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Gingerbread

Sent from my Milestone X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 22, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Gingerbread
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Gingerbeard...nice

So custom ROMs suck for Droid X?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 22, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Gingerbeard...nice
> 
> So custom ROMs suck for Droid X?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A little because the dumb#%[email protected]# working at moterola locked our bootloaders which means no custom kernels which means no jelly

Sent from my Milestone X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 22, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> A little because the dumb#%[email protected]# working at moterola locked our bootloaders which means no custom kernels which means no jelly
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I know how you feel.
Until week ago i had Motorola Defy.
Until October we were running Jelly Bean on stock kernel.
In october someone found a way to bypass locked bootloader so we are running Jelly bean with custom kernel. 4.2 is still in pre-alpha phase
Now i have S3 mini which comes with 4.1 as stock

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _akash (Dec 22, 2012)

And we are stuck on stock gingerbread due to broadcom not releasing the drivers.
Still we have cm7(sort of stable) and cm9(both on software rendering and lots of bugs).

----------------------------------------------

EGO = ( 1 / KNOWLEDGE ).


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 22, 2012)

@Quantumfoam check g+

"A witty saying proves nothing."
- Voltaire (1694-1778)

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

Good morning muffins 

"A witty saying proves nothing."
- Voltaire (1694-1778)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 22, 2012)

Shiiiit, just two days left. Morning btw 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 22, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> And we are stuck on stock gingerbread due to broadcom not releasing the drivers.
> Still we have cm7(sort of stable) and cm9(both on software rendering and lots of bugs).
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



If you guys are getting lower end phones, wouldn't it be better for you to get a slightly older Nexus? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 22, 2012)

undercover said:


> If you guys are getting lower end phones, wouldn't it be better for you to get a slightly older Nexus?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, problem was... I didn't know much about android when I bought my phone... well I did research a lot about it before buying... its just most of us I'm sure.. never knew that broadcom wouldn't release drivers...:banghead:

Atleast for next phone I'll buy nexus.. if its not nexus, then surely a phone without broadcom chip on it..


Aaaaaand hi everyone 

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, this thread is dead 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## undercover (Dec 22, 2012)

Uruhara, quick question. Friends has a Kindle Fire bought from us, but every time she signs in using UK amazon account she cannot download apps as it says you need us registered card. I guess she needs to change locale but I couldn't find it in the settings. Any ideas? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Wow, this thread is dead
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



No it ain't !

Sent from my muffiny mufin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 22, 2012)

I ate a muffin today 
Jelly? 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Deadly (Dec 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I ate a muffin today
> Jelly?
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse




So what?:what:

I eat one every now & then

____________________________________________
_ಇದು ನನ್ನ ಆಪ್ ಸಿಗ್ನೇಚರ್ 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers._


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I ate a muffin today
> Jelly?
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



A jelly muffin? Lol wut?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I ate a muffin today
> Jelly?
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Who was it, i haven't noticed anyone missing 

"A witty saying proves nothing."
- Voltaire (1694-1778)


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 22, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> How y'all liking my rom for DROID X? It is based off stock because their are too many bugs with others like no HW acceleration and no camera recorder...So far I removed tons of bloat (literally over 35 apps. Also I nodded statusbar and pull down

Click to collapse



It looks nice. Are you going to release it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 22, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> It looks nice. Are you going to release it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 22, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So what?:what:
> 
> I eat one every now & then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Ya right 




veeman said:


> A jelly muffin? Lol wut?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



No, a pepsi muffin







jugg1es said:


> Who was it, i haven't noticed anyone missing
> 
> "A witty saying proves nothing."
> - Voltaire (1694-1778)

Click to collapse



Check again 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Apex (Dec 22, 2012)

Thread thread is thread. What's up everyone? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## trell959 (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thread thread is thread. What's up everyone?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hey Apex. Just wanted to say hello.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Apex. Just wanted to say hello.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Howdy man! How are things with you? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Hey Apex. Just wanted to say hello.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Isn't that the first time you are posting in here? 
gtfo welcome mate  don't see you around much in you-know-where, what happened? 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Apex (Dec 22, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Isn't that the first time you are posting in here?
> gtfo welcome mate  don't see you around much in you-know-where, what happened?
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Trell is a cool dude, he's always welcome. Same goes for anyone else who doesn't post some nonsensical blathering like some dumb muppet. That's the only thing that'll get me on someone's @$$. That, and Meph. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## trell959 (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy man! How are things with you?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I'm alright man! I don't get to talk to you as much anymore.







Apex_Strider said:


> Trell is a cool dude, he's always welcome. Same goes for anyone else who doesn't post some nonsensical blathering like some dumb muppet. That's the only thing that'll get me on someone's @$$. That, and Meph.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse






Thanks Apex, I really appreciate it.




Prawesome said:


> Isn't that the first time you are posting in here?
> gtfo welcome mate  don't see you around much in you-know-where, what happened?
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Hey man  Nah, I've posted here like twice lol. I've just been off if xda lately. Not sure why 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 22, 2012)

trell959 said:


> I'm alright man! I don't get to talk to you as much anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, let's change that! Don't be a stranger, our doors are always open! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## undercover (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Trell is a cool dude, he's always welcome. Same goes for anyone else who doesn't post some nonsensical blathering like some dumb muppet. That's the only thing that'll get me on someone's @$$. That, and Meph.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



OMG! I normally post nonsensical stuff :silly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, let's change that! Don't be a stranger, our doors are always open!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



+1







Apex_Strider said:


> Trell is a cool dude, he's always welcome. Same goes for anyone else who doesn't post some nonsensical blathering like some dumb muppet. That's the only thing that'll get me on someone's @$$. That, and Meph.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ya. As long as they dont posts useless things, they are good, amirite 






trell959 said:


> I'm alright man! I don't get to talk to you as much anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I must have missed that post.
My guess is you have been busy with school 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## trell959 (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, let's change that! Don't be a stranger, our doors are always open!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Definitely will take up that offer.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well now that finals are over, and that I'm on break, I'll be here more often 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

tryin to recruit new members. got 1. the guy said he will give intro 2morro.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 22, 2012)

4D1L said:


> tryin to recruit new members. got 1. the guy said he will give intro 2morro.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Good work! Looking forward to meeting him. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Good work! Looking forward to meeting him.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



can i nominate my self for recuritment chairman.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 22, 2012)

4D1L said:


> can i nominate my self for recuritment chairman.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Sure. Go for it :thumbup:
Since Lewis is nominated for President and Prawesome's nomination is invalid, you could win
Let's see. If your recruitment goes as mentioned, you'll have my backing 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sure. Go for it :thumbup:
> Since Lewis is nominated for President and Prawesome's nomination is invalid, you could win
> Let's see. If your recruitment goes as mentioned, you'll have my backing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanx

Sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Sure. Go for it :thumbup:
> Since Lewis is nominated for President and Prawesome's nomination is invalid, you could win
> Let's see. If your recruitment goes as mentioned, you'll have my backing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



btw, how come prawesome's  nomination is in valid.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey Apex...

Hi 4D1L... 

Whats up?

BTW the world is still intact 

Any experienced Sensation users here? I'm a total HTC noob...


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thread thread is thread. What's up everyone?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I would never have guessed that this thread was actually a thread in disguise. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 22, 2012)

4D1L said:


> thanx
> 
> Sent from my muffin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because Prawesome is a member of the governing body. We cannot hold any positions. 







SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Apex...
> 
> Hi 4D1L...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Olah Sleepyhead


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> I would never have guessed that this thread was actually a thread in disguise.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Me neither. Whats up, trollman? 



QuantumFoam said:


> Because Prawesome is a member of the governing body. We cannot hold any positions.
> 
> Olah Sleepyhead
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Yo QF... how's the app going?


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Me neither. Whats up, trollman?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo QF... how's the app going?

Click to collapse





Hello sleepy.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Apex...
> 
> Hi 4D1L...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the skys up. come on.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 22, 2012)

4D1L said:


> the skys up. come on.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



In my case, a false roof, the real roof and THEN the sky.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 22, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Me neither. Whats up, trollman?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo QF... how's the app going?

Click to collapse



Temporarily paused.
Dumb school








:banghead:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> In my case, a false roof, the real roof and THEN the sky.

Click to collapse



Sky is only an illusion.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman,
wheres ur tot

Sent from my muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

4D1L said:


> veeman,
> wheres ur tot
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Haven't done one yet.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sure. Go for it :thumbup:
> Since Lewis is nominated for President and Prawesome's nomination is invalid, you could win
> Let's see. If your recruitment goes as mentioned, you'll have my backing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> Haven't done one yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



mine is done but have to wait till 28/12 to upload

Sent from my muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

I nominate myself as dictator and king of off topic.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> I nominate myself as dictator and king of off topic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



thats not possible my friend.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

4D1L said:


> thats not possible my friend.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Why? 

That position doesn't seem to be filled.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why?
> 
> That position doesn't seem to be filled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no such position.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

4D1L said:


> no such position.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Yes there is.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yes there is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



No dictatorships. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No dictatorships.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



apex. wheres ur tot

Sent from my muffin


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No dictatorships.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



 How about Supreme Ruler or Pharaoh. Any openings there?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey everyone

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 22, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Apex...
> 
> Hi 4D1L...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Undercover is a good person to ask

"A witty saying proves nothing."
- Voltaire (1694-1778)


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> How about Supreme Ruler or Pharaoh. Any openings there?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



those should go to apex our godfather.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 22, 2012)

4D1L said:


> apex. wheres ur tot
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Where's yours? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Where's yours?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Thought you were going to lead by example 
What happened to the "i wouldn't ask of you that I'm not prepared to do myself" speech 

"A witty saying proves nothing."
- Voltaire (1694-1778)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 22, 2012)

Any new ToTs?

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Apex (Dec 22, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Thought you were going to lead by example
> What happened to the "i wouldn't ask of you that I'm not prepared to do myself" speech
> 
> "A witty saying proves nothing."
> - Voltaire (1694-1778)

Click to collapse



I never said I want going to do mine, in fact, I've done one but it wasn't nearly a success. I can upload that one in the meantime, you steaming turd! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I never said I want going to do mine, in fact, I've done one but it wasn't nearly a success. I can upload that one in the meantime, you steaming turd!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Coor,  whose wrong side of the bed did you fall out of this morning 

"A witty saying proves nothing."
- Voltaire (1694-1778)


----------



## werked (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex. Hi


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 22, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Where's yours?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Like u sed. i am waiting for end off pledge period.

sent from my muffin


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 22, 2012)

Just installed World Of Tanks, and yay, 4 gb update! fml..


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> I nominate myself as dictator and king of off topic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I am Sleeepyyy!!!!
Tha KING of OT..............

You upstart!!! Off with your head!

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Undercover is a good person to ask
> 
> "A witty saying proves nothing."
> - Voltaire (1694-1778)

Click to collapse



Ya thanks... :good:
I saw a post by him (on the Sensation forum) from when he was stinky... 
So I'll ask him whenever I see he's online... Or PM him... let's see...


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just installed World Of Tanks, and yay, 4 gb update! fml..

Click to collapse



Oh god not that game. Couple of my friends are obsessed with that game and they won't stop talking about it.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Apex. Hi

Click to collapse



Hi Werked and infinity...

BOW BEFORE YOUR KING!!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> I am Sleeepyyy!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I challenge thee to a duel! Come at me ninnywoggin!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> I challenge thee to a duel! Come at me ninnywoggin!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse














---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 AM ----------




veeman said:


> I challenge thee to a duel! Come at me ninnywoggin!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Scared ya away!

And killed tha thread... 

I'm now off to do what I do best... sleep.


----------



## veeman (Dec 22, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was simply sharpening my sword. Let's fight Lillypoppin. En garde.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 22, 2012)

werked said:


> Apex. Hi

Click to collapse



'Hi' only for him? *cough*   

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

werked said:


> Apex. Hi

Click to collapse



Hiya werked! How're things? 

How do, everyone else! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Coor,  whose wrong side of the bed did you fall out of this morning
> 
> "A witty saying proves nothing."
> - Voltaire (1694-1778)

Click to collapse



I was just playing with ya. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 'Hi' only for him? *cough*
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Hi Apex  !!!

Lo feels good to be back after more than a week

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Dec 23, 2012)

Holy canolli, this is the slowest I've ever seen this thread. It's good to, easier to lurk when there aren't 40 pages to flip through.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hi Apex  !!!
> 
> Lo feels good to be back after more than a week
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



More than a week ?

I thought you posted everyday! Your account agrees with me too

Anyway, hi & hi apex, trollman(veeman), prawn,sleepy and anyone online I missed

____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> More than a week ?
> 
> I thought you posted everyday! Your account agrees with me too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually you can see my posts... Haven't posted here in a while  hopefully I finally cooled off

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> More than a week ?
> 
> I thought you posted everyday! Your account agrees with me too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You shall from this point address me as Darth Vee, supreme ruler of Off-Topic. Bow to me or I shall crush you all.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Actually you can see my posts... Haven't posted here in a while  hopefully I finally cooled off
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Can I get you some ice then ?




veeman said:


> You shall from this point address me as Darth Vee, supreme ruler of Off-Topic. Bow to me or I shall crush you all.

Click to collapse



How about we try the later one

____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> How about we try the later one
> 
> ____________________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



:| 

That's not what we rehearsed...

Very well then, prepare to die!





I am currently h4x0rZing into your computer. I have posted a pic to prove it.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> :|
> 
> That's not what we rehearsed...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too bad for you then...

My computer is already dead, no thanks to you

____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> :|
> 
> That's not what we rehearsed...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



RIP software engineering 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Too bad for you then...
> 
> My computer is already dead, no thanks to you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





RohinZaraki said:


> RIP software engineering
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey now, none of this funny business. This is serious h4x0rZing.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hey now, none of this funny business. This is serious h4x0rZing.

Click to collapse





____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 23, 2012)

Working on alien shop for droid x
http://pptg.webs.com/index.html


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Working on alien shop for droid x
> http://pptg.webs.com/index.html

Click to collapse



New website?


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> New website?

Click to collapse



Yep. The shop I made for kf is too big for droidx

Sent from my Milestone X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

Morning people
Woke up to see that Sachin retired 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 23, 2012)

Whos Sachin?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Whos Sachin?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Elgoog is your friend 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Morning people
> Woke up to see that Sachin retired
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



:what::what: seriously? 

You gave deadly sadz

____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :what::what: seriously?
> 
> You gave deadly sadz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya..From ODI matches..Pretty disappointed he didn't get his 50th hundred 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> You shall from this point address me as Darth Vee, supreme ruler of Off-Topic. Bow to me or I shall crush you all.

Click to collapse



Lolwut? I'm the supreme ruler of Off-Topic. Call me Taicho-sama and bow down before me!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 23, 2012)

What's up guys?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys?

Click to collapse



The sky? The ceiling? 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> The sky? The ceiling?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Christmas! I'm super excited!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Christmas! I'm super excited!

Click to collapse



Ohai Dolan Duck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai Dolan Duck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What?! 
Just back from Langkawi. LOL


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Christmas! I'm super excited!

Click to collapse



Well I'm *very* excited, and very beats super.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## undercover (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Well I'm *very* excited, and very beats super.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Hey fella, did you see my post few pages back? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hey fella, did you see my post few pages back?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which post

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hey fella, did you see my post few pages back?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gimmeh your N4 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Well I'm *very* excited, and very beats super.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Veryman VS. Superman
Who wins? 

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Gimmeh your N4
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



ME. NOT YOU SOB.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What?!
> Just back from Langkawi. LOL

Click to collapse



Only you would visit an island during Xmas lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Dec 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Veryman VS. Superman
> Who wins?

Click to collapse



undercoverman

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Only you would visit an island during Xmas lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because beers, wine there are cheap 
I was drinking beers like mineral water there. LOL 
Cars there are cheap too! I saw Ford Fiesta, only RM62,000!! 
Going to KL tomorrow. LOL


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Because beers, wine there are cheap
> I was drinking beers like mineral water there. LOL
> Cars there are cheap too! I saw Ford Fiesta, only RM62,000!!
> Going to KL tomorrow. LOL

Click to collapse



The hell are people at langkawi smoking ?!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> The hell are people at langkawi smoking ?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL Nope. 
I seldom see people smoking there. :good: 
Tourists there drink beers while walking at the streets.
RM1.80 for a beer, RM2.00 for a mineral water, RM4.00 for a juice. 
Which would you choose? LOL xD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> LOL Nope.
> I seldom see people smoking there. :good:
> Tourists there drink beers while walking at the streets.
> RM1.80 for a beer, RM2.00 for a mineral water, RM4.00 for a juice.
> Which would you choose? LOL xD

Click to collapse



Seawater  unless that's 5.00

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

Friends came home..Played Xbox,PS2,then went outside to play some football,had some pink cocktail and then came back home to have food.  

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hey fella, did you see my post few pages back?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. What post?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Seawater  unless that's 5.00
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bikinis


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Friends came home..Played Xbox,PS2,then went outside to play some football,had some pink cocktail and then came back home to have food.   :smoke:
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



What's the temperature where you live? It's like 20° out here in Ohio.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> What's the temperature where you live? It's like 20° out here in Ohio.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



18°C here

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 18°C here
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



29°C here!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> 18°C here
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



OK. So 0°F would be 32°F, so.... Yeah, I have no idea. 
Edit: OK. In Ohio it is -6.66°C.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 23, 2012)

-1ºC here

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> OK. So 0°F would be 32°F, so.... Yeah, I have no idea.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



That made no sense 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That made no sense
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



I was calculating Fahrenheit to Celcius.
20°F=-6.66°C
18°C=66°F

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

Ohai Prawn, Jessica, lurkers. 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## undercover (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> No. What post?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Page no 1103.

QuantumFoam, it's a NO! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Prawn, Jessica, lurkers.
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Hey

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 23, 2012)

APEX!!!

you sneaky grasshopper you!,
thanks a lot pal :good:
i never thought you'd really do it


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ya..From ODI matches..Pretty disappointed he didn't get his 50th hundred
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Yup... I hate that he couldn't get it too

____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Lolwut? I'm the supreme ruler of Off-Topic. Call me Taicho-sama and bow down before me!

Click to collapse





____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

undercover said:


> Uruhara, quick question. Friends has a Kindle Fire bought from us, but every time she signs in using UK amazon account she cannot download apps as it says you need us registered card. I guess she needs to change locale but I couldn't find it in the settings. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The kindle fire doesn't work well in the UK, as you need a US credit card. I'll take a look and see if any one has found a way to bypass that. The only other idea I have is that she root it and install Google play.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Gimmeh your N4
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



 this is getting boring QF

____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## undercover (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> The kindle fire doesn't work well in the UK, as you need a US credit card. I'll take a look and see if any one has found a way to bypass that. The only other idea I have is that she root it and install Google play.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



How difficult is root on kindle? Don't want to get involved too much with it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I was calculating Fahrenheit to Celcius.
> 20°F=-6.66°C
> 18°C=66°F
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Oh..you use Farenheit..





Deadly. said:


> this is getting boring QF
> 
> ____________________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



+1 for that mate...lol

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 23, 2012)

Intro:-
Hello ,
My name is Soul Reaper.
Real Name -Jowell Mendes   Age-18
I m studying IT (first year) and am a  hardcore adventurer .I like Soccor ,paintball and stuff that thrills me but am still afraid to ride a long water slide 
i like theming rather than developing and think of various cool ideas to be worked upon.
i was insisted to join the group by Adil and was helped by deadly to accomplish my task. ^^
i wanna join these grp bcause i find like minded ppl over here and agree to all the terms 
one question can i make a dp of my own (on a muffin jus to be creative )or do i have to use the same pics provided 

Thank you


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> What's the temperature where you live? It's like 20° out here in Ohio.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



-2°C but they said it will get higher

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 23, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> Intro:-
> Hello ,
> My name is Soul Reaper.
> Real Name -Jowell Mendes   Age-18
> ...

Click to collapse



i am known as 4d1l here. to everyone my real name is Adil.

Sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




Soul reaper said:


> Intro:-
> Hello ,
> My name is Soul Reaper.
> Real Name -Jowell Mendes   Age-18
> ...

Click to collapse



oh yeh. welcome to the frat house.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Soul Reaper 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 23, 2012)

Gooooood morning brothers!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Gooooood morning brothers!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi Soul Reaper
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Hello sir !! 

If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> Hello sir !!
> 
> If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!

Click to collapse



To answer your earlier question, an avatar from the OP is preferred unless you find something better funnier.  
In your case, your muffin isn't a game changer. Find another one, or pick one from the OP


Apex did mention I wouldn't be as lenient as him, didn't he? 
I do, however, love your sig


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> To answer your earlier question, an avatar from the OP is preferred unless you find something better funnier.
> In your case, your muffin isn't a game changer. Find another one, or pick one from the OP
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



quantumfoam i got him here. i got 2 recurits the other sed he wants to see more experience in wat will hapen in the frat house

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> To answer your earlier question, an avatar from the OP is preferred unless you find something better funnier.
> In your case, your muffin isn't a game changer. Find another one, or pick one from the OP
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



seems someone got up from wrong side today

@SR... welcome muffin & friend 

____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

4D1L said:


> quantumfoam i got him here. i got 2 recurits the other sed he wants to see more experience in wat will hapen in the frat house
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse




Good Job. Keep em coming






Deadly. said:


> seems someone got up from wrong side today
> 
> @SR... welcome muffin & friend
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shhhhh 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I was just playing with ya.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Oh, i knew that. Just pushing a little 

"There are no facts, only interpretations."
- Friedrich Nietzsche

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------

Good morning muffins 

"There are no facts, only interpretations."
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Good Job. Keep em coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do i get nomination as u sed so.

Sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------

good morning muffins.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

4D1L said:


> do i get nomination as u sed so.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



You have one referral so far....you can get nominated when Apex awakes, but if you want my vote(which counts a lot) ,try getting a couple more



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You have one referral so far....you can get nominated when Apex awakes, but if you want my vote(which counts a lot) ,try getting a couple more
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Don't listen to this guy..He's a troll 

"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You have one referral so far....you can get nominated when Apex awakes, but if you want my vote(which counts a lot) ,try getting a couple more
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



ok i will spread the word and see wat happens.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Don't listen to this guy..He's a troll
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



Troll = welcome

Solo gtfo  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Don't listen to this guy..He's a troll
> 
> "Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill

Click to collapse



You're a prawn
Your argument is invalid 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're a prawn
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ice cream  !!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ice cream  !!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Zaraki  



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Zaraki
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Prawnsome EDIT : Keep it on topic guys 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Out of respect I will not say much about your name
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry brah. 
Edited 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're a prawn
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At least prawn is tasty 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> At least prawn is tasty
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Braggart 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sorry brah.
> Edited
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks brah  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Thanks brah
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I saw it though 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I saw it though
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



 zzzzoooommmggggg zzzz 11111!!!!!!1!!1!1!!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!1!! Hheee saawwzzzz eeeet

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 23, 2012)

I are approve of all nominies listed in the OP.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I are approve of all nominies listed in the OP.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




RIP English 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> I are approve of all nominies listed in the OP.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



*Me've 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

Greetings Earth Muffins, Members, Friends, Brothers, Sis, Lurkers... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 23, 2012)

How is it now sir ???
Is it ok now 
Oh and it also matches wid my sig !!

If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 23, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> How is it now sir ???
> Is it ok now
> 
> If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!

Click to collapse



tell apex if ur old dp is alright.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 23, 2012)

4D1L said:


> tell apex if ur old dp is alright.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Its ok now cause i changed it . 

If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 23, 2012)

apex i brought i new muffin add him to plegde list.

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

4D1L said:


> apex i brought i new muffin add him to plegde list.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I see that! Welcome new pledge, glad to have you. I'll get you added to the OP when I actually get up and out of bed. I'm just checking in, I've been up periodically during the night eating spicy foods, then sleeping for short spells between. Oh, the crazy dreams I've been having... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh hello sir
Nice to meet u ^^
Ill wait till then by gettin muffinculously asleep untill u add mah pledge :3

If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> Oh hello sir
> Nice to meet u ^^
> Ill wait till then by gettin muffinculously asleep untill u add mah pledge :3
> 
> If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!

Click to collapse



Nice to meet you as well, Jowell. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice to meet you as well, Jowell.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Raises hand 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Raises hand
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What's up, Zaraki? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's up, Zaraki?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



A roof but it's all good 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> A roof but it's all good
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's good to have a roof over your head. I have one of those also. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's good to have a roof over your head. I have one of those also.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



OMG really  do tell

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a question sir 
Can u clarify --What does the muffin signify ??
I dnt know if smebody askd it but i still wanna know 

If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> I have a question sir
> Can u clarify --What does the muffin signify ??
> I dnt know if smebody askd it but i still wanna know
> 
> If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!

Click to collapse



It signifies all that it's good and pure in this universe

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I see that! Welcome new pledge, glad to have you. I'll get you added to the OP when I actually get up and out of bed. I'm just checking in, I've been up periodically during the night eating spicy foods, then sleeping for short spells between. Oh, the crazy dreams I've been having...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Just spicy foods or spicy dreams too? 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## undercover (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> It signifies all that it's good and pure in this universe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I want some of that stuff that you smoke 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

undercover said:


> I want some of that stuff that you smoke
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its called oxygen  sweet stuff, comes with atmosphere, free, highly underrated 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> I have a question sir
> Can u clarify --What does the muffin signify ??
> I dnt know if smebody askd it but i still wanna know
> 
> If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!

Click to collapse



The muffin indicates a pledge's willingness and commitment to the fraternity, trusting in his fellow muffins and frat brothers to support him/her during the pledge period, and as a signifier to others that he /she has made the decision to join the fraternity, which helps spread interest to others throughout xda who would wish to join this awesome establishment. 





RohinZaraki said:


> It signifies all that it's good and pure in this universe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And this, also. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Its called oxygen  sweet stuff, comes with atmosphere, free, highly underrated
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just wait and apple with patent it and call it iSteve

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Just wait and apple with patent it and call it iBreathe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



FTFY 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Thx

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Just wait and apple with patent it and call it iSteve
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse






X8invisible said:


> Thx
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



More like iO2 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> FTFY
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



hey dude!
thanks a lot :good:
i'd never actually expected it from you 
thanks so much,


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey dude!
> thanks a lot :good:
> i'd never actually expected it from you
> thanks so much,

Click to collapse



That's the second time you are saying that and you are not making sense

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey dude!
> thanks a lot :good:
> i'd never actually expected it from you
> thanks so much,

Click to collapse



Don't mention it man, 'twas my pleasure. Hope it helps out, I know is not much, but Merry Christmas to you and your family! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _akash (Dec 23, 2012)

Evening new muffins and old muffins.


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Evening new muffins and old muffins.

Click to collapse



Howdy, Fawkes! How are things with you? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## _akash (Dec 23, 2012)

Everything fine.

Only problem with tapatalk.
While quoting your above post it says invalid thread id.


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

Fawkes... said:


> Everything fine.
> 
> Only problem with tapatalk.
> While quoting your above post it says invalid thread id.

Click to collapse



Does that to me sometimes also, just refresh the page and it should work... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 23, 2012)

Hai all.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You have a bigger shcween now, Y U NO type intro? 

Oh, and hi! 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Don't mention it man, 'twas my pleasure. Hope it helps out, I know is not much, but Merry Christmas to you and your family!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Did you...donate some money?  

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Did you...donate some money?
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Yes. Now go apologize to deathnotice for that little outburst of yours just now 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

> Morning people<br />
> Woke up to see that Sachin retired <br />
> <br />
> <font color="grey">"Attitude is a little thing that makes a big difference. " -Winston Churchill </font>

Click to collapse



 

Oh noes!


----------



## _Variable (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi vee!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hi vee!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi Optimus


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 23, 2012)

Morning muffins 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi all. Christmas preparation sucks! My Mom is using me as her personal slave      -.-'
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hi all. Christmas preparation sucks! My Mom is using me as her personal slave      -.-'
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I_know_that_feel.jpg


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hi vee!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Y U ignoring me? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 23, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hi all. Christmas preparation sucks! My Mom is using me as her personal slave      -.-'
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get some alcohol and it will make slave work easy 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Get some alcohol and it will make slave work easy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nah, I'm only 14. Maybe in 4 years 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 23, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Nah, I'm only 14. Maybe in 4 years
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh OK, then goto your room, lock the door and play video games and music 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cascabel (Dec 23, 2012)

dead. this thread is dead. BC killed it. sup guys and girls? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Y U ignoring me?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Idk... Maybe you're very ignorable?  

Jk

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> Idk... Maybe you're very ignorable?
> 
> Jk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't work for you! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yes. Now go apologize to deathnotice for that little outburst of yours just now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What outburst o.o
Also..hi BC 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What outburst o.o
> Also..hi BC
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



This 




Prawesome said:


> That's the second time you are saying that and you are not making sense
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

Whoa. A new pledge called soul reaper. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

Shinigami


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Didn't work for you!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I was inverse ignoring you.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 23, 2012)

Drunk test!!







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Drunk test!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wont you ask which direction does it move ?


Sent from my muffiny mufin


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 23, 2012)

DanceOff said:


> Wont you ask which direction does it move ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny mufin

Click to collapse



No questions 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 23, 2012)

Helloooo with a lot of o's

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Whoa. A new pledge called soul reaper.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Yup one more manga fan

Hey everyone.. my net plan got over early today.. so I was out of commission.. what's going on?

____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 23, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup one more manga fan
> 
> Hey everyone.. my net plan got over early today.. so I was out of commission.. what's going on?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need to speak with you urgently
IRC? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

Never mind. I fixed it 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I need to speak with you urgently
> IRC?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.. not sure if trying to troll or really failed to troll

What was it anyway? Pm?

____________________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 23, 2012)

who likesmy new sig. given to me by a kind xda user called amit.mb who posts in galaxy y forum.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Shinigami

Click to collapse



This new user must refer to me as Urahara-san. He is a lowly ranking soul reaper/shinigami. I am a former captain.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 23, 2012)

Evening muffins

"A witty saying proves nothing."
- Voltaire (1694-1778)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> This new user must refer to me as Urahara-san. He is a lowly ranking soul reaper/shinigami. I am a former captain.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse





@jugg1es... hello there! 

@QF.. where you hiding?

@adil.. in app will check it later and let you know...

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Drunk test!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











DanceOff said:


> Wont you ask which direction does it move ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffiny mufin

Click to collapse



It's not moving at all for me.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> It's not moving at all for me.

Click to collapse



That means you are drunk

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## veeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That means you are drunk
> 
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



How? The potatoes were full of vodka?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

veeman said:


> How? The potatoes were full of vodka?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Tequila. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## undercover (Dec 23, 2012)

Heh, kids.... You can make spirit out of potatoes. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 23, 2012)

undercover said:


> Heh, kids.... You can make spirit out of potatoes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Making rum from marrow is better than potato hooch

"A witty saying proves nothing."
- Voltaire (1694-1778)


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow. Everybody's gone. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Apex (Dec 23, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Wow. Everybody's gone.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



No they not. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yay, I did get a. Ingress invite, perfectly on the same day as christmas

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Yay, I did get a. Ingress invite, perfectly on the same day as christmas
> 
> ***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***

Click to collapse



Same day as Christmas? It's the 25th were you live?
Edit: Oh right... You celebrate Christmas on the 24 over there. Christmas isn't until 2 more days for me.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy Holidays 
Merry Christmas 
Happy New Years

Muffins


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Same day as Christmas? It's the 25th were you live?
> Edit: Oh right... You celebrate Christmas on the 24 over there. Christmas isn't until 2 more days for me.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Yup, today ill celebrate christmas, so its,pretty chill

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That wasn't an outburst... -.-

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Happy Holidays
> Merry Christmas
> Happy New Years
> 
> Muffins

Click to collapse



Same to you and yours, Ronnie! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

How to join??

*INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..*


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> How to join??
> 
> *INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..*

Click to collapse



Just read the OP under the 'Pledge Criteria'. The more the merrier, ya dig? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just read the OP under the 'Pledge Criteria'. The more the merrier, ya dig?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Heya Apex 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Mmkay sir..
Ill use the muffin but trouble for awhile and get a new muffin dp..
So...whats next sir?

*INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..*


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Heya Apex
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Greetings, Earth Foam! 





jasonxD said:


> Mmkay sir..
> Ill use the muffin but trouble for awhile and get a new muffin dp..
> So...whats next sir?
> 
> *INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..*

Click to collapse



Just don't be a stranger! Stay active, and be participatory in the house. Also, there's a 'task of trust' that must be completed before your initiation, which can be found at post number 8,000. Welcome aboard! Glad to have you. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Greetings, Earth Foam!
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse




Apex_Strider said:


> Sent from my Motorola Atrix 2

Click to collapse




Apex_Strider said:


> Sent from my GT-i9300

Click to collapse







*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

So embarrasing sir >.>
Can u give more options sir¿
Something easy¿


*INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..
Muffintops OTW ^^*


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Dafuq?



jasonxD said:


> So embarrasing sir >.>
> Can u give more options sir¿
> Something easy¿
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will see what I can do. I have been meaning to add more for people in countries that would find issues doing something as dumb as us Americans would, so they will come. Just stick out your two week pledge period, and I will include some more "tolerable" options...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> So embarrasing sir >.>
> Can u give more options sir¿
> Something easy¿
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, is your name Jason?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes sir

*INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..
Muffintops OTW ^^*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Yes sir
> 
> *INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..
> Muffintops OTW ^^*

Click to collapse



Dang it! 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

>.>

*INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..
Muffintops OTW ^^*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> 
> 
> I will see what I can do. I have been meaning to add more for people in countries that would find issues doing something as dumb as us Americans would, so they will come. Just stick out your two week pledge period, and I will include some more "tolerable" options...

Click to collapse



my intro's not in the op. 
how's things guys?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> my intro's not in the op.
> how's things guys?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



not much,
i'm just getting used to the whole win8 system,
how bout you casse?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, what a day!  Can't wait for the holiday season to be over! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> not much,
> i'm just getting used to the whole win8 system,
> how bout you casse?

Click to collapse



how's win8? just chilling, waiting for tonight. you'll be spending xmas eve at home?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey, is your name Jason?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



you got a problemo with that cabron?

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> how's win8? just chilling, waiting for tonight. you'll be spending xmas eve at home?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



i dunno why people gave win8 such a bad review, it's getting pretty awesome for me,
it's like a whole new OS,

me too,
i'm spending my christmas in my grandparent's house with the whole family,
and you?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> how's win8? just chilling, waiting for tonight. you'll be spending xmas eve at home?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cassie 







deathnotice01 said:


> you got a problemo with that cabron?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup Alan 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> you got a problemo with that cabron?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



with my aunts and cousins. mom's in the US and bro has work, i think. any compAtibility issues?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey qf. how are you man? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup Alan
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



not much,
just waiting for something cool to show up,
here at my grandparent's place and having a 384kbps internet is like hell though

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> with my aunts and cousins. mom's in the US and bro has work, i think. any compAtibility issues?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse




some games won't work though,
i haven't really installed much yet but i think 20% of old games from 2008 doesn't work,

you have an s3 right?
my uncle has an s3 and he wanted me to upgrade it what rom do you suggest?


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> my intro's not in the op.
> how's things guys?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where it be? 

Also, need one for jasonxD, DeathAlan, and others.

Finally, I just installed Win8 on my laptop, and am debating on whether to install it on my desktop machine. I need to unlock my One S bootloader, and Windblows is the preferred method. :sigh:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

.____.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Where it be?
> 
> Also, need one for jasonxD, DeathAlan, and others.
> 
> Finally, I just installed Win8 on my laptop, and am debating on whether to install it on my desktop machine. I need to unlock my One S bootloader, and Windblows is the preferred method. :sigh:

Click to collapse



win8 on desktop without a touch interface?
i'd rate it 5/10,


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> .____.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ohai :sly:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 24, 2012)

I love gin . Bombay Sapphire mmmm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Ohai  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## werked (Dec 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> not much,
> just waiting for something cool to show up,
> here at my grandparent's place and having a 384kbps internet is like hell though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know you weren't asking me.... But this one is nice. It's what I'm running now.... And don't plan on changing. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1865262


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

ronnie498 said:


> Happy Holidays
> Merry Christmas
> Happy New Years
> 
> Muffins

Click to collapse




same to you & your family 






Apex_Strider said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> 
> 
> I will see what I can do. I have been meaning to add more for people in countries that would find issues doing something as dumb as us Americans would, so they will come. Just stick out your two week pledge period, and I will include some more "tolerable" options...

Click to collapse




if only you remember my pm:banghead:






Urahara said:


> Dang it!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse




iknowwhathappenedhere.jpg


@
jason welcome muffin & friend  don't mind it.. he had an argument & just lost it..


flastnoles11 said:


> Wow, what a day!  Can't wait for the holiday season to be over! :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



Hmmm y u bang head... its that bad for ya?


Hi Alan, apex, QF, cas, RZ, BC and any lurkers
_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hmmm y u bang head... its that bad for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya its that bad...  we don't celebrate (religious reasons) so it makes it 10 times worse having to put up with it...  on that note, hope everyone has a great holiday with friends and family!!! :beer:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Lurker over here >.>
Do i really need to do the embarrasing thangs¿

*INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..
Muffintops OTW ^^*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Lurker over here >.>
> Do i really need to do the embarrasing thangs¿
> 
> *INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..
> Muffintops OTW ^^*

Click to collapse



Wait till apex adds more.. he did say he will give him time

And I'm not sure about your sign... that might / might not offend some people?  may be you should leave out muffintop part..

@flastnoles.. I understand that..
Well, it will be over quick.. don't ya worry..

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Wait till apex adds more.. he did say he will give him time
> 
> And I'm not sure about your sign... that might / might not offend some people?  may be you should leave out muffintop part..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol there is nothing about a muffintop that is offensive...  well to me at least.. I guess it could offend some, although I don't really see how....


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Wait till apex adds more.. he did say he will give him time
> 
> And I'm not sure about your sign... that might / might not offend some people?  may be you should leave out muffintop part..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember your PM, just been tied up with work and Holiday preparations. I will get on it...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

This...







Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Is this okay now¿

*NOTHING is COMING..
Muffintops OTW ^^*


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Is this okay now¿
> 
> *NOTHING is COMING..
> Muffintops OTW ^^*

Click to collapse



Nothing found offensive with the previous version. Anyhow, have you given an intro, so we can get to know you (i.e.: your name, your hobbies, your criminal record, your favorite stuff, what brought you to xda, etc.).


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> This...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



View attachment 1587577

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nothing found offensive with the previous version. Anyhow, have you given an intro, so we can get to know you (i.e.: your name, your hobbies, your criminal record, your favorite stuff, what brought you to xda, etc.).

Click to collapse



INTRO
Im Jason >.>
I look like a japanese or chinese even through im a filipino 
I like girls,XDA
I like playing games...
FPS games ^^
Criminal Record
MURDERER...
I murdered a banana >.>
What brought me to xda is custom roms and kernels

*NOTHING is COMING..
Muffintops OTW ^^*


----------



## veeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey, is your name Jason?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse











jasonxD said:


> Yes sir
> 
> *INFECTED Muffin Kernel is COMING..
> Muffintops OTW ^^*

Click to collapse



Ha! I knew it.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> INTRO
> Im Jason >.>
> I look like a japanese or chinese even through im a filipino
> I like girls,XDA
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks!

Also, cabessius has been removed from the Member's List for lack of participation in the frat. I'm sure there's no objections to that executive decision...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> INTRO
> Im Jason >.>
> I look like a japanese or chinese even through im a filipino
> I like girls,XDA
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice intro jason..:thumbup: 

I mean the muffintop word.. but I was not sure myself.. I just meant someone may get offended.. but seems everyone will be okay with it.. you didn't had to remove the first line though... I didn't say about it at all..

@apex.. if you want I can send that pm again for you.. I mean if you are searching that in your overflowing inbox 


Holy Molly!! Its 9:30 here.. gotta go for my exam!! I am late:banghead::banghead:

Bye!

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> Also, cabessius has been removed from the Member's List for lack of participation in the frat. I'm sure there's no objections to that executive decision...

Click to collapse



Go for it.
They were warned 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Am i in the frat sir apex¿
Watch me eat an apple 

*NOTHING is COMING..
Muffintops OTW ^^*


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nice intro jason..:thumbup:
> 
> I mean the muffintop word.. but I was not sure myself.. I just meant someone may get offended.. but seems everyone will be okay with it.. you didn't had to remove the first line though... I didn't say about it at all..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still have it after I cleaned out a few hundred PMs a week or so ago. It's on my mind, just have to bring it to fruition...


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Am i in the frat sir apex¿
> Watch me eat an apple
> 
> *NOTHING is COMING..
> Muffintops OTW ^^*

Click to collapse



You are indeed a new Pledge, and I have added your credentials to the OP. All you have to do is stick out the two week pledge period, and you are in (also completing a ToT -'Task of Trust'- which will be added to post #3 instead of post 8K for ease of convenience) and you are all set to be a full-fledged Charter Member of Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity, the coolest place on XDA...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> same to you & your family
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It wasn't me who had the arguement. It was veeman and undercover. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> It wasn't me who had the arguement. It was veeman and undercover.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Look, I changed my avatar also - because IDGAF.


----------



## veeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Off with their muffintops!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Look, I changed my avatar also - because IDGAF.

Click to collapse



Noice noice. Muy bien.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Sir apex u gonna make more task of trust right¿¿¿¿¡¡

*NOTHING is COMING..
Muffintops OTW ^^*


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Sir apex u gonna make more task of trust right¿¿¿¿¡¡
> 
> *NOTHING is COMING..
> Muffintops OTW ^^*

Click to collapse



Yessir.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Mmkaaayy..

*NOTHING is COMING..
Muffintops OTW ^^*

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

This tap a talk sig nuff¿

*Muffin...or Muffin u cant see...*


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello brother Jason -
Waaasp wid u??
Hi sir apex -how u doing today?
Everyone-A healthy good morning lol ^^
One day till christmas and i m gonna have a muffin feast 

If your muffin and u know it then put your hands up !!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yessir.

Click to collapse



nice avatar great leader,
if thou wishes, thou shall eat thy muffins


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> Hello brother Jason -
> Waaasp wid u??
> Hi sir apex -how u doing today?
> Everyone-A healthy good morning lol ^^
> ...

Click to collapse



It's 11:41PM here.
BTW you may refer to me as Urahara-san.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Anime huh?
Uharaha-san..

*Muffin...or Muffin u cant see...*


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> It's 11:41PM here.
> BTW you may refer to me as Urahara-san.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Anime fan are u ,sir??then Urahara san it is!!!
Hello sir deathnotice i came to steal ur muffin



I m the muffin Grinch-The  one who stole your muffins :3


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> Hello brother Jason -
> Waaasp wid u??
> Hi sir apex -how u doing today?
> Everyone-A healthy good morning lol ^^
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup bro..
Muff.muff muff muff..muff.
Muffy muffin style

*Muffin...or Muffin u cant see...*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Anime? What's that? I'm the real deal. Kisuke's my name. I own a local candy shop. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Sir do u know sword art online¿
Not a game >.>

*Muffin...or Muffin u cant see...*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Anime? What's that? I'm the real deal. Kisuke's my name. I own a local candy shop.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



darn,
i imagined you as a fat comicbook seller with addiction to japanese henthai,
you has proved meh wrongsz

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




Soul reaper said:


> Anime fan are u ,sir??then Urahara san it is!!!
> Hello sir deathnotice i came to steal ur muffin
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NEVER!
i shall protect thy mufin with honor!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> darn,
> i imagined you as a fat comicbook seller with addiction to japanese henthai,
> you has proved meh wrongsz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. I run an undercover business in my candy shop. I develop mod souls and gi-gais.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## veeman (Dec 24, 2012)

Who let the muffins out?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> It's 11:41PM here.
> BTW you may refer to me as Urahara-san.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



Hi jessica-chun

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Who let the muffins out?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



I did 

Problem?

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi jessica-chun
> 
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey. Maybe I should be called Urahara-sama instead, since I took over off-topic. Oh wait, I'm a monarch. Both veeman and I. Dic veeman and Tator Urahara just didn't sound right. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey. Maybe I should be called Urahara-sama instead, since I took over off-topic. Oh wait, I'm a monarch. Both I edited this for veemans sake just didn't sound right.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



And here I thought I nominated you to secretary :banghead::banghead:


Edit... wait wait... veeman is a :what::what::what:
Jessica you said that
_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

>.>
The ToT is really hard >.>

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> >.>
> The ToT is really hard >.>
> 
> *Muffin..or muffin u cant see*

Click to collapse



You still have time till 2 weeks.. just wait.. some more will be added soon..


Phew! I hit 5k posts  and I didn't even knew!
_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You still have time till 2 weeks.. just wait.. some more will be added soon..
> 
> 
> Phew! I hit 5k posts  and I didn't even knew!
> ...

Click to collapse



Spammer....!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> And here I thought I nominated you to secretary :banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> Edit... wait wait... veeman is a :what::what::what:
> ...

Click to collapse



We both decided to rule xda, both as dictatoes, so I split the name dictator in half, so we can both hold the name dictator. Then I decided to go with veeman's monarch idea as our names sounded wrong.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Tell me sirs....
Where did muffin came from 

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Spammer....!!!

Click to collapse



Hi KA.. you aren't supposed to say that out loud you know..

I'm not a mapser:angel:  I'm top active member of frat house though

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Tell me sirs....
> Where did muffin came from
> 
> *Muffin..or muffin u cant see*

Click to collapse



When 2 bakers love each other very much....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Tell me sirs....
> Where did muffin came from
> 
> *Muffin..or muffin u cant see*

Click to collapse



when a mommy muffin and daddy muffin decide to have a baby,
they send an email to the stork muffin and they deliver the muffin egg to the mommy muffin until it hatches


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> When 2 bakers love each other very much....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lmao!!!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> When 2 bakers love each other very much....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse





*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> When 2 bakers love each other very much....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This will help people understand you more I think..






_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> When 2 bakers love each other very much....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



They kiss and have baby muffins the end. 
I just wonder what you were about to say! 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> This will help people understand you more I think..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didnt get it >.>

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> This will help people understand you more I think..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Urahara said:


> They kiss and have baby muffins the end.
> I just wonder what you were about to say!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



All I was going to say was when 2 bakers love each other very much, they will bake muffins for each other to show how much they love each other  the hell were you guys thinking ?  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> All I was going to say was when 2 bakers love each other very much, they will bake muffins for each other to show how much they love each other  the hell were you guys thinking ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LawL

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

There is a kind dolphin inside me
With tight blue skin that you can't see

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> All I was going to say was when 2 bakers love each other very much, they will bake muffins for each other to show how much they love each other  the hell were you guys thinking ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



NAA.. my video was a total failure:banghead::banghead:

Actually there is an ad in India which suited your post perfectly... no matter how hard I search.. I'm not able to get that video...

So I can't show that..

Actor name is hrithik roshan.. product is hide and seek biscuit.. he actually dances with his gf in a kitchen at night and at the same time biscuits gets done... its really good ad.. I just can't find the video.. dang my net plan limit..:banghead:

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

Yay! Finally found it..



>

Click to collapse



Not sure if its OK.. if not let me know I will remove it..

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> NAA.. my video was a total failure:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Actually there is an ad in India which suited your post perfectly... no matter how hard I search.. I'm not able to get that video...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its ok 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Its ok
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Check back a post got added there

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Stel88la (Dec 24, 2012)

I anticipate a deeply religious experience.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Check back a post got added there
> 
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



Strangest ad I ever saw.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Stel88la said:


> I anticipate a deeply religious experience.

Click to collapse



Sir, you need to hit that back button on your browser two times.. and then click on find your device box on top tool bar on site page.. then type your device no.

Then click on it.. and then click on general or q & a section.. and click on any thread title which seems you can help.. then reply to help any poor soul out there.. do this 10 times!
Then come back here and we can talk about it..

Deal?

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Sir, you need to hit that back button on your browser two times.. and then click on find your device box on top tool bar.. then type your device no.
> 
> Then click on it.. and then click on general or q & a section.. and click on any thread title which seems you can help.. then reply to help any poor soul out there.. do this 10 times!
> Then come back here and we can talk about it..
> ...

Click to collapse



Just remember Deadly, as long as someone isn't using off-topic for post count, it's fine. In this case, he's using it for post count.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Just remember Deadly, as long as someone isn't using off-topic for post count, it's fine. In this case, he's using it for post count.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



I know that my dear jessica

That's why I said so


Edit: I'm bored... anyone wanna play pool?
_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Guys or Sirs..
How old are u¿

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I know that my dear jessica
> 
> That's why I said so
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just letting you know. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Guys or Sirs..
> How old are u¿
> 
> *Muffin..or muffin u cant see*

Click to collapse



32 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> 32
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Not sure if trolling or old

Anyone up for pool? Bored soul here

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> 32
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



.

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not sure if trolling or old
> 
> Anyone up for pool? Bored soul here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



32-17 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> 32-17
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



What if I say add 0.9999999999.... to it and subtract 1 from it? 

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not sure if trolling or old
> 
> Anyone up for pool? Bored soul here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U deadly¿
How old are u¿

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What if I say add 0.9999999999.... to it and subtract 1 from it?
> 
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



Like I said, at my age, idk 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> U deadly¿
> How old are u¿
> 
> *Muffin..or muffin u cant see*

Click to collapse



Me? I'm just 11+407+316-169-217+631-521+357-315+215-408-630+170+555-350-29

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Me? I'm just 11+407+316-169-217+631-521+357-315+215-408-630+170+555-350-29
> 
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



U are 203 years old...

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 24, 2012)

jaaon is tge youngest here. yes he beat me. im 13 and his 12.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Me? I'm just 11+407+316-169-217+631-521+357-315+215-408-630+170+555-350-29
> 
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



547  ???

HAPPY DEADLY FORCE AND THE INTENDED RECIPIENT IS A FEW MONTHS AGO AND I HAVE ANY ATTACHMENTS 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Wrong calculation sir..


*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 24, 2012)

4D1L said:


> jaaon is tge youngest here. yes he beat me. im 13 and his 12.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



My daughter is 2 1/2 and she reads this thread regularly with me!  Its our morning routine! Turning into quite the reader, she is! So she beats both of you...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> U are 203 years old...
> 
> *Muffin..or muffin u cant see*

Click to collapse




RohinZaraki said:


> 547  ???
> 
> Lul wat
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You 2 need a new maths teachers

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> My daughter is 2 1/2 and she reads this thread regularly with me!  Its our morning routine! Turning into quite the reader, she is! So she beats both of you...

Click to collapse



...O

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> My daughter is 2 1/2 and she reads this thread regularly with me!  Its our morning routine! Turning into quite the reader, she is! So she beats both of you...

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen..

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Pics or it didn't happen..
> 
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



If I remember, I will take a video of her reading this thread when she wakes up in the morning...  

I hate being an insomniac!!!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Video or it didnt happen 

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...
Muffin All The Way
Get ready for some FRESHLY BAKED Muffins!!*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> My daughter is 2 1/2 and she reads this thread regularly with me!  Its our morning routine! Turning into quite the reader, she is! So she beats both of you...

Click to collapse



My brother is 2 and 4.5/12 months year old. He just read your post. I win. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Random post is random


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

Grad school of the intended only for the same as i can you have a lot of the same as a bit of the same as a bit more information can you are not sure that the


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

See my new above post.. you can do something about it too

I mean the previous post..


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

New muffinized signature..

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...
Muffin All The Way
Get ready for some FRESHLY BAKED Muffins!!
Muffins are going to get you!
Muffins..Muffins Everywhere
STAHP!!..Muffin Time!!
Muffin Time Muffin Time Muffin all the way..oh what fun it is to eat a freshly baked muffin
Muff Muff Muff Muff Muff Muffy Muffin Style
MUFFINIZED SIGNATURE®©
*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Good morning you bunch of half baked muffins. How is everyone? And happy Christmas for those of you celebrating it today, bleh if its still Christmas eve




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> See my new above post.. you can do something about it too
> 
> I mean the previous post..

Click to collapse



Confusing Deadly is confusing

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning you bunch of half baked muffins. How is everyone? And happy Christmas for those of you celebrating it today, bleh if its still Christmas eve
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Christmas Eve, 2:24AM. 21 hours, 36 min.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Grad school of the intended only for the same as i can you have a lot of the same as a bit of the same as a bit more information can you are not sure that the

Click to collapse



I guess this is not so confusing eh?

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I guess this is not so confusing eh?
> 
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



It makes perfect sense

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> It makes perfect sense
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Obviously to one who wrote it

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Obviously to one who wrote it
> 
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



Obviously to my N7 it did 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

>.>.>.>.>.>
Guys or sirs...
Ever played some Ultra HD High End Jam Packed Realistic Game?

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...
Muffin All The Way
Get ready for some FRESHLY BAKED Muffins!!
Muffins are going to get you!
Muffins..Muffins Everywhere
STAHP!!..Muffin Time!!
Muffin Time Muffin Time Muffin all the way..oh what fun it is to eat a freshly baked muffin
Muff Muff Muff Muff Muff Muffy Muffin Style
MUFFINIZED SIGNATURE®©
*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello all

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hello all
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 24, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hello all
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ooo you got a tab2

'Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die'©X8invisible


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 24, 2012)

Long live muffering youtube :/
Oooooooo i too love hentai 

I m the muffin Grinch-the one who stole your muffin :3


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> Long live muffering youtube :/
> Oooooooo i too love hentai
> 
> I m the muffin Grinch-the one who stole your muffin :3

Click to collapse



*Awkward Silence*

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hello all
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



heya ella,
merry christmas to you and all xda members


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Oooh HenTaI
I too love that thang ^^

Joke >.>

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...
Muffin All The Way
Get ready for some FRESHLY BAKED Muffins!!
Muffins are going to get you!
Muffins..Muffins Everywhere
STAHP!!..Muffin Time!!
Muffin Time Muffin Time Muffin all the way..oh what fun it is to eat a freshly baked muffin
Muff Muff Muff Muff Muff Muffy Muffin Style
MUFFINIZED SIGNATURE®©
*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> heya ella,
> merry christmas to you and all xda members

Click to collapse



Not Christmas here for another 22 hours. Tomorrow(technically today) is Christmas Eve.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> Long live muffering youtube :/
> Oooooooo i too love hentai
> 
> I m the muffin Grinch-the one who stole your muffin :3

Click to collapse



hentai is so amateur

(can't post a meme since i have a crappy 320kbps connection
and google cannot load the images,
sorry for the inconvenience)


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Oooh HenTaI
> I too love that thang ^^
> 
> Joke >.>
> ...

Click to collapse



I fixed your sig.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I fixed your sig.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are late I pmed him long back

Hi Alan, Ella ... merry Christmas!

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Just added as an option in aroma if you want to install the ROM or not. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------

And I killed the thread. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Just added as an option in aroma if you want to install the ROM or not.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i revived the thread with beer,

damn fox channel is so boring,


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i revived the thread with beer,
> 
> damn fox channel is so boring,

Click to collapse



Wow! 3:40AM. I should get some sleep.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Wow! 3:40AM. I should get some sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



your following pacific time right?
it's still 4:43pm here


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> your following pacific time right?
> it's still 4:43pm here

Click to collapse



No. Eastern Time. In pacific time I think it's 12:44AM.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> No. Eastern Time. In pacific time I think it's 12:44AM.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



well good night jessica,
merry christmas


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> well good night jessica,
> merry christmas

Click to collapse



Yeah, you too.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey guys. How's everyone been?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry christmas everyone

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. How's everyone been?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm all right 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

20 hours until Christmas!
Aaaand I've got to wake up in 3 hours 40 minutes. Goodnight!

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Merry christmas everyone
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Merry Xmas 







OptimusLove said:


> I'm all right
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Awesome. I'm doing OK myself.  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 24, 2012)

Gah, im so tired:/, and I cant sleep anymore.

***Member of ChiDeltaAlpha***


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

I almost literally never sleep 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

I can't freaking sleep.  I'm so tired, and have to wake up in 3½ hours.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> I can't freaking sleep.  I'm so tired, and have to wake up in 3½ hours.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Put some pleasant music with ear phones and sleep.. it works for me..

@axis & devstaff.. merry Christmas :beer:

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey peeps
Happy Christmas for those who have Christmas ttoday :silly:

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Put some pleasant music with ear phones and sleep.. it works for me..
> 
> @axis & devstaff.. merry Christmas :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why thank ye :beer:

How've you been man?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Why thank ye :beer:
> 
> How've you been man?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's having his exam and he's slacking off by being here 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

The photo sharing function  of the app is no longer working

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Get Tapatalk :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Get Tapatalk :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ace is the place...

I'm ready to go in coach!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ace is the place...
> 
> I'm ready to go in coach!

Click to collapse



This.. :beer::thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> This.. :beer::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



one more, for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> He's having his exam and he's slacking off by being here
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Nope...

Exam got postponed to 3 & 5th of Jan.. so taking a break..

@axis.. good.. we don't celebrate Christmas.. so I'm kinda bored with nothing to do.. been play in pool alone with droid

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------

Hey skinny... Merry Christmas to you..

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nope...
> 
> Exam got postponed to 3 & 5th of Jan.. so taking a break..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> one more, for your viewing pleasure...

Click to collapse



That's one of the most awesome things I've ever seen  

@Deadly: that's cool. I wouldn't celebrate it if it wasn't for family and my daughter lol. Christmas bums me out. 


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That's one of the most awesome things I've ever seen
> 
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I can't keep that kinda crap to myself.:highfive:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

IS MAH XDA SIG ALLOWED SIRS??

i took the image in the OP...
clicking that picture will redirect u to this thread ^^


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can't keep that kinda crap to myself.:highfive:

Click to collapse



Lol thanks for that. Now I have to watch that movie soon. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I wouldn't celebrate it if it wasn't for family and my daughter lol. Christmas bums me out.
> 
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well, time spent with family such as this is what makes living worth 

I always love festivals as it gives an opportunity to get together and have nice time
_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, time spent with family such as this is what makes living worth
> 
> I always love festivals as it gives an opportunity to get together and have nice time
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



Word :thumbup:
Next Christmas I'm going into hiding though 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Word :thumbup:
> Next Christmas I'm going into hiding though
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I spend 2 hours and 15 minutes putting together a Chinese-made trampoline for my 2 year old.  I believe the payoff will be immeasurable.  As was my beer consumption during that time.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I spend 2 hours and 15 minutes putting together a Chinese-made trampoline for my 2 year old.  I believe the payoff will be immeasurable.  As was my beer consumption during that time.

Click to collapse



nothing pays a man more than seeing his little angels appreciate on what he did, and also ice cold beer, ahhh, that's the life


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I spend 2 hours and 15 minutes putting together a Chinese-made trampoline for my 2 year old.  I believe the payoff will be immeasurable.  As was my beer consumption during that time.

Click to collapse



Oh the joy.... 
I'll need some brewskies come Christmas day. I can just hear the ruckus now :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Oh the joy....
> I'll need some brewskies come Christmas day. I can just hear the ruckus now :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I got excited by changing my PC water green for Christmas ...easily amused i guess...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I got excited by changing my PC water green for Christmas ...easily amused i guess...

Click to collapse



Noice 
At least you're in the Christmas spirit 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 24, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Noice
> At least you're in the Christmas spirit
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hell yeah...my kids have no clue what's coming....Now I know how my parents felt.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hell yeah...my kids have no clue what's coming....Now I know how my parents felt.

Click to collapse



Lol I hear that

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi again 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 24, 2012)

@deadly- Hey bro how was ur xams???!:/
@deathnotice-i agree that its a bit amaturebut atleast they dont utter rubbish wrds (mst of da time)
@everyone-Merry Christmas to all (advance and present)since i dnt knw ur timings
And i am eagerly waiting for the news channel to show cool christmas celebration all over the world 
Christmas is my fav time of the year


I m the muffin Grinch-the one who stole your muffin :3


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

Wassup Sirs ^^
Going to get mah clothes on >.>

*Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...
Muffin All The Way
Get ready for some FRESHLY BAKED Muffins!!
Muffins are going to get you!
Muffins..Muffins Everywhere
STAHP!!..Muffin Time!!
Muffin Time Muffin Time Muffin all the way..oh what fun it is to eat a freshly baked muffin
Muff Muff Muff Muff Muff Muffy Muffin Style
MUFFINIZED SIGNATURE®©
*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Wow..Both hot and a gamer. .epic combination 







jasonxD said:


> Wassup Sirs ^^
> Going to get mah clothes on >.>
> 
> *Muffin..or muffin u cant see
> ...

Click to collapse



Reduce your sig size please..Its annoying

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi 

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

Is JohnHaxx,det1988 and Silent_Bob still here? Haven't seen much of you guys here...

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> @deadly- Hey bro how was ur xams???!:/
> 
> 
> I m the muffin Grinch-the one who stole your muffin :3

Click to collapse



Ya man.. it was OK OK.. same to u too..
OHi prawn..

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya man.. it was OK OK.. same to u too..
> OHi prawn..
> 
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



Hi Salmon/Tuna 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Hi Salmon/Tuna
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Forgetful prawn is forgetful 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

Whos up for gtalk?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Whos up for gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I thought you "couldn't use Gtalk"



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I thought you "couldn't use Gtalk"
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I was on the optimus me back then.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I thought you "couldn't use Gtalk"
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I thought you "couldn't use WhatsApp"
I am gonna tease you forever with that 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I thought you "couldn't use WhatsApp"
> I am gonna tease you forever with that
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Prawn 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Prawn
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Quantum. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I thought you "couldn't use WhatsApp"
> I am gonna tease you forever with that
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



+1 on that


Prawesome said:


> Hi Salmon/Tuna
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Prawn the confused

_________________________________
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Quantum.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



CassieBella 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

hi y'all,
it's almost christmas and i'm almost drunk
fk yea,......


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm gonna be santa at my godfathers house 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I'm gonna be santa at my godfathers house
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



cool,
so you know where the naughty girls live


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Reduce your sig size please..Its annoying
> 
> Is JohnHaxx,det1988 and Silent_Bob still here? Haven't seen much of you guys here...
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



I haven't seen them in a long time. I removed cabessius last night for lack of participation, and these others may be next... 



jasonxD said:


> IS MAH XDA SIG ALLOWED SIRS??
> 
> i took the image in the OP...
> clicking that picture will redirect u to this thread ^^

Click to collapse



Yes, please re-size the clickable image, and you are fine.



OptimusLove said:


> Hi again
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are you still ignoring me?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 24, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> cool,
> so you know where the naughty girls live

Click to collapse



Yeah, I will visit them later. Creepy_megustaface.png

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi apex how's it hanging :beer:




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

@apex

Intro.

I am Ella, I am12 years old and I love technology and phones.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Hi apex how's it hanging :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Jug, it's going pretty good. Just waking up to about 14 pages (way it was before), so I have to assume that all is right with the universe. How's things going on your end?



OptimusLove said:


> @apex
> 
> Intro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, but you have that gigantic new screen (comparatively) and that's all you type?  :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

@apex going good ta,  may getting ready for tomorrow's chaos. What you doing for Xmas 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @apex going good ta,  may getting ready for tomorrow's chaos. What you doing for Xmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not doing a damn thing, my kids are in South Texas, and don't come back to me until Friday. So, I just plan on drinking and eating and sleeping. Sounds heavenly.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm not doing a damn thing, my kids are in South Texas, and don't come back to me until Friday. So, I just plan on drinking and eating and sleeping. Sounds heavenly.

Click to collapse



Sorry about the kids,  it's a shame you won't see them over the holiday. But other than that the rest doesn't sound too bad




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Sorry about the kids,  it's a shame you won't see them over the holiday. But other than that the rest doesn't sound too bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, it ain't half bad. I got them for two weeks over Thanksgiving. The ex-wife has them two weeks this Christmas. Next year it will be the reverse - we alternate every year like that. I have joint custody of them, and where I live that's kind of a hard thing to win by court order. So, I find myself very lucky to see them every other week for a full week, and two weeks at either Christmas of Thanksgiving. Also, I get them for Father's Day. Not to shabby.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meh, it ain't half bad. I got them for two weeks over Thanksgiving. The ex-wife has them two weeks this Christmas. Next year it will be the reverse - we alternate every year like that. I have joint custody of them, and where I live that's kind of a hard thing to win by court order. So, I find myself very lucky to see them every other week for a full week, and two weeks at either Christmas of Thanksgiving. Also, I get them for Father's Day. Not to shabby.

Click to collapse



12/24/12 22:00 here. almost christmas and not yet drunk. danm. merry christmas my friend and everyone here. :beer:

@jugg: what are your plans?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 12/24/12 22:00 here. almost christmas and not yet drunk. danm. merry christmas my friend and everyone here. :beer:
> 
> @jugg: what are your plans?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Spending Xmas dinner with the wife's family. Not until chops has opened his presents and I've opened the bubbly for breakfast 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 12/24/12 22:00 here. almost christmas and not yet drunk. danm. merry christmas my friend and everyone here. :beer:
> 
> @jugg: what are your plans?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi cas, long time no see

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. I love that game too.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hi cas, long time no see
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hey optimus.  went on a vacation.  what are you doing tonight?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey optimus.  went on a vacation.  what are you doing tonight?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Downloading some apps on my tab 2

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey Jugg-

I'm trying to unlock the bootloader on my One S, but in cmd it just sits there and says, "waiting for device". Yes, I booted into Fastboot, and have the files needed to run, and made the account with HTC to do all of this. Any any ideas? 

Also, I got my daughter a Galaxy SII, you guys think she'll like it?


----------



## undercover (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey Jugg-
> 
> I'm trying to unlock the bootloader on my One S, but in cmd it just sits there and says, "waiting for device". Yes, I booted into Fastboot, and have the files needed to run, and made the account with HTC to do all of this. Any any ideas?
> 
> Also, I got my daughter a Galaxy SII, you guys think she'll like it?

Click to collapse



You are missing hboot drivers. Google hboot drivers for One S, also, it helps to install htc sync with drivers, then uninstall (must uninstall) it but keep the drivers. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 12/24/12 22:00 here. almost christmas and not yet drunk. danm. merry christmas my friend and everyone here. :beer:
> 
> @jugg: what are your plans?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey cassie merry x-mas to ya

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

undercover said:


> You are missing hboot drivers. Google hboot drivers for One S, also, it helps to install htc sync with drivers, then uninstall (must uninstall) it but keep the drivers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Prawn
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse





You mad bro? 





Apex_Strider said:


> I haven't seen them in a long time. I removed cabessius last night for lack of participation, and these others may be next...

Click to collapse



Great :thumbup:
Any update on what you guys have decided about my idea?







OptimusLove said:


> @apex
> 
> Intro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was a really large intro 
jk







Apex_Strider said:


> Hey Jugg-
> 
> I'm trying to unlock the bootloader on my One S, but in cmd it just sits there and says, "waiting for device". Yes, I booted into Fastboot, and have the files needed to run, and made the account with HTC to do all of this. Any any ideas?
> 
> Also, I got my daughter a Galaxy SII, you guys think she'll like it?

Click to collapse



You are one hell of a dad 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Hey cassie merry x-mas to ya
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hey man. how are ya?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey cas,Andrei(or Andrew? I forgot  ), apex, Ella abd lurkers

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

undercover said:


> You are missing hboot drivers. Google hboot drivers for One S, also, it helps to install htc sync with drivers, then uninstall (must uninstall) it but keep the drivers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I kept htcsync but just disabled it from auto start and didn't have an issue. 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I kept htcsync but just disabled it from auto start and didn't have an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uninstalling would do away with it permanently..Why take a risk? 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

@apex 4ext recovery is the best for htc. 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn..I am bored...Can't play Xbox coz sis took control of TV and has been watching weird ass cartoons for hours and isn't letting me have it and my phone's battery is going to die soon now... -.-

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## undercover (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @apex 4ext recovery is the best for htc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I second that. I'm eagerly waiting for it for N4. Best recovery ever, after amonra (tht was epic back in the days). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @apex 4ext recovery is the best for htc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better than TWRP? 

I've never owned an HTC product, so I am a n00b...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Better than TWRP?

Click to collapse



Line up all your zips and let it do all the work, oh yes much better. All singing and all dancing and even makes the coffee kind of recovery:thumbup:




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Damn..I am bored...Can't play Xbox coz sis took control of TV and has been watching weird ass cartoons for hours and isn't letting me have it and my phone's battery is going to die soon now... -.-
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Hahah. I'm playing Xbox right now. Hoping to get Skyrim for Christmas. I know it's old, but I wannna play it.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

Yay its almost xmas here

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## X8invisible (Dec 24, 2012)

cascabel said:


> hey man. how are ya?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same ol, starring at mah Christmas tree







Prawesome said:


> Hey cas,Andrei(or Andrew? I forgot  ), apex, Ella abd lurkers
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Hey praw, stick with Andrew please



*Sent from my heart™ using a Shadow*


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

Partridge: $15
Pear tree: $189.99
Two turtle doves: $125
Three French hens: $165
Four calling birds [canaries]: $519.96
Five gold rings: $750
Six geese a-laying: $210
Seven swans a-swimming: $7,000
Eight maids a-milking: $58
Nine ladies dancing [per performance]: $6,294
Ten lords a-leaping [per performance]: $4,767
Eleven pipers piping [per performance]: $2,562
Twelve drummers drumming [per performance]: $2,776

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Partridge: $15
> Pear tree: $189.99
> Two turtle doves: $125
> Three French hens: $165
> ...

Click to collapse



Those rings are cheap! 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Partridge: $15
> Pear tree: $189.99
> Two turtle doves: $125
> Three French hens: $165
> ...

Click to collapse



i'll have the partridge. goes well with my budget.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

Basically sums up me trying to type a Xmas status via 4.2's swipe keyboard


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hahah. I'm playing Xbox right now. Hoping to get Skyrim for Christmas. I know it's old, but I wannna play it.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have no idea what's with all the hype about that game 
Manager mode in Fifa 13 is addictive btw  Transferring and loaning players especially 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I have no idea what's with all the hype about that game
> Manager mode in Fifa 13 is addictive btw  Transferring and loaning players especially
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



You heard about Mourinho? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Basically sums up me trying to type a Xmas status via 4.2's swipe keyboard

Click to collapse



LMAO..Jingle hell...lol

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Partridge: $15
> Pear tree: $189.99
> Two turtle doves: $125
> Three French hens: $165
> ...

Click to collapse



5 gold rings is the only part of that song that has a copyright attached to it 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 24, 2012)

sig replaced sirs

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You heard about Mourinho?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Mourinho?  No..

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome in da house 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Mourinho?  No..
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



He's gonna get the sack if Madrid lost to Manchester. 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 24, 2012)

So after all the bad stuff that happened to me this year, it has all come full circle and made this year totally worth it! After breaking my wrist (x2), my elbow, surgery, a heart attack, and whatever else happend that I'm not remembering off the top off my head, I got some news today that made this year worth all the pain! My wife is pregnant!  This news made this year the best I've had in a long time!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

@flastnoles11.. Congrats man:thumbup:

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here  
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> So after all the bad stuff that happened to me this year, it has all come full circle and made this year totally worth it! After breaking my wrist (x2), my elbow, surgery, a heart attack, and whatever else happend that I'm not remembering off the top off my head, I got some news today that made this year worth all the pain! My wife is pregnant!  This news made this year the best I've had in a long time!

Click to collapse



Congratulations :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @flastnoles11.. Congrats man:thumbup:
> 
> _________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse








jugg1es said:


> Congratulations :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!  We may not celebrate, but I got the best christmas gift of all!!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> He's gonna get the sack if Madrid lost to Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Why?  i dont follow real football much..







flastnoles11 said:


> So after all the bad stuff that happened to me this year, it has all come full circle and made this year totally worth it! After breaking my wrist (x2), my elbow, surgery, a heart attack, and whatever else happend that I'm not remembering off the top off my head, I got some news today that made this year worth all the pain! My wife is pregnant!  This news made this year the best I've had in a long time!

Click to collapse



Congratulations man..That's great :thumbup: Keep us posted 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> sig replaced sirs
> 
> MUFFINS¡¡
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might want to re-size the image before M_T_M goes all angry birds on you.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

The thread died again.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Why?  i dont follow real football much..
> Congratulations man..That's great :thumbup: Keep us posted
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse




They've lost the last 5 matches they've played to unheard-of teams. 

*CONGRATULATIONS FLASTNOLES*



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You might want to re-size the image before M_T_M goes all angry birds on you.

Click to collapse



So Jason is a pig? 
Jk

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi 

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> They've lost the last 5 matches they've played to unheard-of teams.
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS FLASTNOLES*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much of a surprise...Madrid has been doing pathetic this season..

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So Jason is a pig?
> Jk
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi
> ...

Click to collapse



Barça ftw



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Barça ftw
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



That's FC Barcelona for you 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

? ? ? ?controversial unhappy Santa ? ? ? ?



         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 24, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> So after all the bad stuff that happened to me this year, it has all come full circle and made this year totally worth it! After breaking my wrist (x2), my elbow, surgery, a heart attack, and whatever else happend that I'm not remembering off the top off my head, I got some news today that made this year worth all the pain! My wife is pregnant!  This news made this year the best I've had in a long time!

Click to collapse



Best. Xmas. Gift. Evah.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 24, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Best. Xmas. Gift. Evah.

Click to collapse



Agreed!!! . I am super happy today!  Nothing can bring my mood down!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

Early Christmas presents! 




Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Early Christmas presents!
> 
> View attachment 1589142
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



I haz jelly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
I'll be seeing you in the TF300T forums


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JESUS. 

Lewis' Inc. wishes you a Merry Christmas
_________________________________
_Chairman of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Early Christmas presents!
> 
> View attachment 1589142
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



How did you get on with the one s? 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Agreed!!! . I am super happy today!  Nothing can bring my mood down!!

Click to collapse



Lol...Best christmas for you..eh







Apex_Strider said:


> Early Christmas presents!
> 
> View attachment 1589142
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Did the plastic gun toys come free with it? 
Also..your floor is great :thumbup:

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Early Christmas presents!
> 
> View attachment 1589142
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



oooh guns and a tablet. Are they Bb guns? Btw, nice Tab.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> How did you get on with the one s?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Between setting up Win8 and the new TF300, I got sidetracked. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Between setting up Win8 and the new TF300, I got sidetracked.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Are you Able to get true s-off. Or can you only unlock the bootloader? Haven't looked into it personally 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Are you Able to get true s-off. Or can you only unlock the bootloader? Haven't looked into it personally
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure. The One S that I won was unbranded and was said to be 'glibly unlocked' (carriers) but I've not really tried much with it yet. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm not sure. The One S that I won was unbranded and was said to be 'glibly unlocked' (carriers) but I've not really tried much with it yet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Are you still talking to dex? If not I'll have a look im not doing much at the moment 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Apex (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Are you still talking to dex? If not I'll have a look im not doing much at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know me and him are in good standing. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## a.cid (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas, my brothers from another thread!
Drink as if its your own b'day!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Evening a.cid,  did you check out the ingress apk on the site,  also qf is pulling together the giveaway 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary." 
    


---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> As far as I know me and him are in good standing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



I've had a nosy and it doesn't look like s-off is there yet, torxx guide is good though to unlock bootloader 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Evening a.cid,  did you check out the ingress apk on the site,  also qf is pulling together the giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You guys added tapatalk support yet?

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You guys added tapatalk support yet?
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Duh
Outdated prawn is outdated

Its been there forever.. search "ingress forums"



jugg1es said:


> Evening a.cid,  did you check out the ingress apk on the site,  also qf is pulling together the giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I checked it out.. it has few bugs...

That apk is not showing my location on the map and the direction needle.. I mean the compass.. apart from that its properly shrinked..

Also , is the version number of latest apk 1.125. Something? Because the apk Simon's link is saying so
_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here  
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You guys added tapatalk support yet?
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse







*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You guys added tapatalk support yet?
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



It was one of the first things added, otherwise id hardly be on it 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It was one of the first things added, otherwise id hardly be on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Strangely enough, its the only mod that I succeeded in installing 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Duh
> Outdated prawn is outdated
> 
> Its been there forever.. search "ingress forums"
> ...

Click to collapse



1.12.5 is what I'm running i think.  If its not finished them is done a lot of the work for you surely 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> If its not finished them is done a lot of the work for you surely
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keyboard failed?

I didn't get what you said.. 
@QF.. lol'ed hard reading your post!

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here  
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Keyboard failed?
> 
> I didn't get what you said..
> @QF.. lol'ed hard reading your post!
> ...

Click to collapse



True Story 


Testing a new avatar. :sly:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Testing a new avatar. :sly:
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Looks pretty girlish I feel.. older one was much cooler :banghead:

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here  
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Looks pretty girlish I feel.. older one was much cooler :banghead:
> 
> _________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



Meh. I thought so too. I'll remove the red color channel 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Keyboard failed?
> 
> I didn't get what you said..
> @QF.. lol'ed hard reading your post!
> ...

Click to collapse



It doesn't matter if you understood it wasn't aimed at you was it  if a.cid understood that's all that matters 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> It doesn't matter if you understood it wasn't aimed at you was it  if a.cid understood that's all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



***brushes the post aside, and moves on***
Oh I see, alrighty then /showing innocent face

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here  
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> ***brushes the post aside, and moves on***
> Oh I see, alrighty then /showing innocent face
> 
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



What, was that the best reply you could come up with. Losing your touch me thinks 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> ***brushes the post aside, and moves on***
> Oh I see, alrighty then /showing innocent face
> 
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay I haz yet another new avatar 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Okay I haz yet another new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Now that sort of effect would go well with mine when you get round to it, knowing how busy you are 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Deadly (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> What, was that the best reply you could come up with. Losing your touch me thinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait...**too much work on typing**

**yaawns**

Me lazy.. night guys.. 

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here  
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Okay I haz yet another new avatar
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Awesome man!! Me lykes eeeet! :thumbup::thumbup:

**Assuming rate avatar thread..**

10/10

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here  
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Now that sort of effect would go well with mine when you get round to it, knowing how busy you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




It's 1.50 am here
I'll do yours first thing tomorrow 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> It's 1.50 am here
> I'll do yours first thing tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No rush,  just wanted to have a little dig




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No rush,  just wanted to have a little dig
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I needed that. I completely forgot 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## a.cid (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> 1.12.5 is what I'm running i think.  If its not finished them is done a lot of the work for you surely
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh
Its resized proper, gets my location (hopefully)...
Except the lag and the communication, its a job well done...
Better than I could do it... 

Come on man, I'm not gonna spend christmas and new years resizing pngs?!

Trololololol


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Meh
> Its resized proper, gets my location (hopefully)...
> Except the lag and the communication, its a job well done...
> Better than I could do it...
> ...

Click to collapse



But you don't celebrate Christmas do you. Anyway your on here so it's not like you've anything better to do have you 




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## a.cid (Dec 24, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> But you don't celebrate Christmas do you. Anyway your on here so it's not like you've anything better to do have you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah well, technically its 2.40am here and the only reason I'm on the net is because I don't drink and people around me have passed out 


A tip, if you plan to pass out when you have company, atleast lose some god damn weight!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2012)

a.cid said:


> Ah well, technically its 2.40am here and the only reason I'm on the net is because I don't drink and people around me have passed out
> 
> :
> 
> A tip, if you plan to pass out when you have company, atleast lose some god damn weight!

Click to collapse



Well i hope you enjoy yourself over the holiday period, Eat and have fun :thumbup




         "You know you're a geek when... You try to shoo a fly away from the monitor with your cursor. That just happened to me. It was scary."


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats flastnoles, and enjoy the tablet Apex. I have the same one, so I can probably answer any questions about it (put nvflash on it before anything else, can be confusing but definitely worth it.) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats flast! Nice one  or two... Scan will tell 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 24, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Congrats flastnoles, and enjoy the tablet Apex. I have the same one, so I can probably answer any questions about it (put nvflash on it before anything else, can be confusing but definitely worth it.)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








undercover said:


> Congrats flast! Nice one  or two... Scan will tell
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks guys!  And twins would be awesome!  Runs in the wifes family, but not mine....  time will tell!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 24, 2012)

When I was in 4th grade, there was a rhyme competition and the last line of the rhyme I chose was "1,2,3..Dig your garden" or something like that
But when I actually started singing, the last line, it came out to be "1,2,3..Dig your nose"..
Whole class burst our laughing..Most embarassing moment of my life 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey there, guys! 
Merry Christmas! 

I spent my Christmas eve like a true XDA junkie.... 

Getting S-off on my phone,  rooting,  and flashing... 

Running the Senseless ViperS ROM right now.... 
But I'll switch soon.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 25, 2012)

Only 4 hours 35 minutes to Christmas! Opening presents at 4AM.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 25, 2012)

merry christmas to u all sirs!
happy holidays to everyone..!

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> So after all the bad stuff that happened to me this year, it has all come full circle and made this year totally worth it! After breaking my wrist (x2), my elbow, surgery, a heart attack, and whatever else happend that I'm not remembering off the top off my head, I got some news today that made this year worth all the pain! My wife is pregnant!  This news made this year the best I've had in a long time!

Click to collapse



Very many congratulations and best wishes to you and your wife, family, and new bundle of squishy! I'm so happy for you guys, that's great news indeed! :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 25, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> So after all the bad stuff that happened to me this year, it has all come full circle and made this year totally worth it! After breaking my wrist (x2), my elbow, surgery, a heart attack, and whatever else happend that I'm not remembering off the top off my head, I got some news today that made this year worth all the pain! My wife is pregnant!  This news made this year the best I've had in a long time!

Click to collapse



Congratulation!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Very many congratulations and best wishes to you and your wife, family, and new bundle of squishy! I'm so happy for you guys, that's great news indeed! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse






Urahara said:


> Congratulation!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



The wifey and I say, thanks!!! Couldn't have had a better day today! Life is good.......


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

Good morning brothers, sisters, muffins & friends.. and Merry Christmas too:thumbup:

Me hungry.. gotta get myself out of bed and have something :sly:

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here  
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone,
wishing you all happy holidays and more and more blessings to come,

life may have lots of **** we need to face,
but stepping on each **** and moving on is what matters most,
let's count what we have and not what we lost,
cheers brothers!

from your good ol' friend,
conrad


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 25, 2012)

Good night. I'll be waking up at 4AM with my 5 other siblings to examine the presents under the tree. We'll be opening them at 5AM. Last year I woke up at 1AM and didn't go back to sleep. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy holidays 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas, muffins. 

Sent from the North Pole ** MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 25, 2012)

Congrats, flastnotes!  

Merry Christmas to all of you once again.


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmass to each and eevery member of the frat house.
And evry one reading it tooo
May God bless you and may u all hav a holy week 

I m the muffin Grinch-the one who stole your muffin :3
MERRY CHRISTMASS!!to every one
spread the Holy word!!happy bday Jesus ^_^


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 25, 2012)

Cheers!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 25, 2012)

i got so drunk last night lol,
couldn't stay up till 12, i even forgot what time it was


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 25, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cheers!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Trying to live up to your name, BC?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey there, ppero, sleepy, BC, werked, SR,Alan ... wish you all the same..

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi all!
I gotta bottle of Jack and a 2 liter of Coke 

Tis that time..

What's up?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 25, 2012)

sirs are there more Task Of Trusts???
Belated Merry Christmas Guys!

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas! I woke up and I can't go back to sleep... Oh well. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 25, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Merry Christmas! I woke up and I can't go back to sleep... Oh well.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



i'd suggest whiskey till ya drop jess,
that's what happend to me last night


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 25, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'd suggest whiskey till ya drop jess,
> that's what happend to me last night

Click to collapse



Well I'm stuck in my room right now. I really have to pee but I think Santa is downstairs still.  I wish he would hurry up!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas muffins 




         This Christmas I've decided to put a mistletoe in my back pocket....so all the people I dont like can kiss my ass.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 25, 2012)

Dang. I wish I had a camera. My Christmas tree looks amazing with the presents underneath and flowing to the sides.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 25, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Dang. I wish I had a camera. My Christmas tree looks amazing with the presents underneath and flowing to the sides.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



y u no use ur phones camera sir 

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 25, 2012)

2:30AM Christmas morning. I'm sitting down eating chips, drinking pop, and watching the office.

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 25, 2012)

Testing some new ROMs.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Xmas guys 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 25, 2012)

Damn...
Neil deGrasse Tyson is such a badass!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Damn...
> Neil deGrasse Tyson is such a badass!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ya man... wait.... where did that came from 

Ohai prawn 

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Merry Xmas guys
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Hey. Merry Christmas!

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya man... wait.... where did that came from
> 
> Ohai prawn
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL... 

I was watching this...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas muffins.  :highfive:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Merry Christmas muffins.  :highfive:

Click to collapse



Hey Skinny...

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Skinny...
> 
> Merry Christmas!!

Click to collapse



Thank you sir!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Xmas skinny

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Merry Xmas skinny
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Thanks man, you too! (if you celebrate)...I like your Gandhi quote BTW.:good:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Possibly about to crash out, don't know yet. May have poured a little more Jack than necessary..  

BTW, Merry Xmas guys and gals 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Possibly about to crash out, don't know yet. May have poured a little more Jack than necessary..
> 
> BTW, Merry Xmas guys and gals
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"more Jack than necessary"  There's 4 words I have NEVER EVER said in one sentence before.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> "more Jack than necessary"  There's 4 words I have NEVER EVER said in one sentence before.

Click to collapse



Lol I'm still in the game.

But some good ol John Daniels on the rocks is good stuff. 

May be Jack to you, but when you've known him as long as I have... 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks man, you too! (if you celebrate)...I like your Gandhi quote BTW.:good:

Click to collapse



I don't, but its good to see others celebrating :thumbup:
Thanks..I got it from brainyquotes

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I'm still in the game.
> 
> But some good ol John Daniels on the rocks is good stuff.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im an old man you know.  Been around.



Prawesome said:


> I don't, but its good to see others celebrating :thumbup:
> Thanks..I got it from brainyquotes
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



barinyquote: win.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im an old man you know.  Been around.
> 
> 
> barinyquote: win.

Click to collapse



Haha that was a reference to Scent of a Woman with All Pacino.  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha that was a reference to Scent of a Woman with All Pacino.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



That's my age-range too....movie reference fail on my part.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 25, 2012)

, I did get 17 games yesterday, but I cant download them from humblebundles site, I get "File access is not authorized."


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's my age-range too....movie reference fail on my part.

Click to collapse



As long as you've seen it.. :thumbup::thumbup: 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> As long as you've seen it.. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have....noone seemed to get my reference here though...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35865452#post35865452


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, I have....noone seemed to get my reference here though...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35865452#post35865452

Click to collapse



Good film, that ending was excellent 




         This Christmas I've decided to put a mistletoe in my back pocket....so all the people I dont like can kiss my ass.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good film, that ending was excellent
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep....but the dude's post was asking for it.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, I have....noone seemed to get my reference here though...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35865452#post35865452

Click to collapse



I get it :thumbup:
And I agree with juggs, that was a damn good movie. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I get it :thumbup:
> And I agree with juggs, that was a damn good movie.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Don't take my word for it, I've watched every single episode of Sliders on Netflix over the last month.  God, that show was awful, but addicting.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Holidays everyone 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Happy Holidays everyone
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Same for you sir!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Happy Holidays everyone
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Happy Holidays too sir 

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im an old man you know.  Been around.
> 
> 
> barinyquote: win.

Click to collapse



Barinyquote? o.o I
Is that a new site or you misspelled it? 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Barinyquote? o.o I
> Is that a new site or you misspelled it?
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse





Prawn trying to be smart

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Prawn trying to be smart
> 
> _________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



Prawn is so far above us, it's not even funny.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

I noticed my previous sig was contradicting the thread link... so changed it at last!

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Prawn trying to be smart
> 
> _________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse









TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Prawn is so far above us, it's not even funny.

Click to collapse



What..o.o that was a genuine question ..really..
Meh..chuck it 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What..o.o that was a genuine question ..really..
> Meh..chuck it
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Nice try

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Holidays, amigos! 

@Deadly : Check PM..

signature muffinated


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Happy Holidays, amigos!
> 
> @Deadly : Check PM..
> 
> signature muffinated

Click to collapse



No.. you check

And happy holidays to you too
_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No.. you check
> 
> And happy holidays to you too
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No.. you check
> 
> And happy holidays to you too
> _________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



deadly visit whatsapp¡
lot of questions 

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 25, 2012)

I had a Zombie with bacon lol


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> deadly visit whatsapp¡
> lot of questions
> 
> MUFFINS¡¡
> ...

Click to collapse



I have taken leave from that nasty little time eating app!

_________________________________
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 25, 2012)

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Trying out a new sig 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

I always lose the matches which I choose to simulate in Fifa13 -.- forces me to play everything on my own...

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## X8invisible (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Christmas everybody:highfive:


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2012)

Good morning, evening, afternoon, and Merry Christmas to all my good friends here. Hope your day is full of cheer, wonderful time spent with family and friends, and that everyone has plenty of beer (if you're of legal drinking age)... :silly:


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2012)

Have a happy New Year also, everyone! 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

Happy Easter everyone!

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## _akash (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol
I am late to party for christmas
happy christmas guys.
Earlier to new year.
Happy new year in advance


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sent from my *ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T* using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Someone's showing off 








veeman said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



And a happy Feast of Unleavened Bread to you too 


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Someone's showing off
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh, I just wanted to be like you! :silly:

Oh, and this thing is pretty schweet. I have gotten up early to play around on it. May pick up the dock tomorrow or this weekend -it'd be nice to lose the on-screen keyboard when typing.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meh, I just wanted to be like you! :silly:
> 
> Oh, and this thing is pretty schweet. I have gotten up early to play around on it. May pick up the dock tomorrow or this weekend -it'd be nice to lose the on-screen keyboard when typing.

Click to collapse



Lucky you! 
Did the Jellybean OTA yet? Try Nova Launcher. Apex Launcher sucks on Jellybean 




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


>

Click to collapse



How are you supposed to drink out of that? It's square, won't stuff just spill everywhere?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------

Have a merry 4th of July.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Lucky you!
> Did the Jellybean OTA yet? Try Nova Launcher. Apex Launcher sucks on Jellybean
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, first thing I did was update to JB! And I think I bought the pro version of Nova, I'll check in a moment... 

Edit: It's Holo Launcher Plus I purchased. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



 obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, first thing I did was update to JB! And I think I bought the pro version of Nova, I'll check in a moment...
> 
> Edit: It's Holo Launcher Plus I purchased.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Meh. The Free version of Nova is decent. 
PS : You can now play THD games 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. The Free version of Nova is decent.
> PS : You can now play THD games
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I am very excited about that! :laugh::good:


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> obvious troll is obvious

Click to collapse



No no, I not the troll.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

Christmas killed this thread 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 25, 2012)

Muahahahahah!!!
Beer beer and more beer!!!
Hey wait a sec i love wine whats happning to me

I m the muffin Grinch-the one who stole your muffin :3
MERRY CHRISTMASS!!to every one
spread the Holy word!!happy bday Jesus ^_^


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> Muahahahahah!!!
> Beer beer and more beer!!!
> Hey wait a sec i love wine whats happning to me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate wine....non alcoholic champagne however, rocks! 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Empty frat house is empty 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Empty frat house is empty
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Says who

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Says who
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Sez me 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## K.A. (Dec 25, 2012)

WTF?!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2012)

King ACE said:


> WTF?!

Click to collapse



???


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sez me
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



clueless QF is clueless 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> clueless QF is clueless
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Deadliest Deadly deadly is deadlily deadliest deadly

Deadlyception 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Deadliest Deadly deadly is deadlily deadliest deadly
> 
> Deadlyception
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





What's going on guys? I'm just trying to get my gtalk working :banghead::banghead:

Well I have started trying again.. so if it works I'll tell

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

Mapsers 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What's going on guys? I'm just trying to get my gtalk working :banghead::banghead:
> 
> Well I have started trying again.. so if it works I'll tell
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not install a third party IM client







Prawesome said:


> Mapsers
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse




Prawn 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Why not install a third party IM client
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya? 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Why not install a third party IM client
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Just throwing this out there...  IMO (free on the market) is nice...  has messenger for gtalk, facebook, and a multitude of others...  if you can't get gtalk working, IMO is worth checking out!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Just throwing this out there...  IMO (free on the market) is nice...  has messenger for gtalk, facebook, and a multitude of others...  if you can't get gtalk working, IMO is worth checking out!

Click to collapse



This^^^

Also, IM+ is pretty good



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> This^^^
> 
> Also, IM+ is pretty good
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got that guys... and thanks for suggestions.. I'm missing that damn button..

But, my problem is simple.. I'm obsessed with fixing that problem.. I just want to make it work.. because knowing this much about android and still not able to fix my own silly problem frustrates me totally:banghead::banghead:

I don't even use gtalk.. its just my ego vs gtalk app

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I got that guys... and thanks for suggestions.. I'm missing that damn button..
> 
> But, my problem is simple.. I'm obsessed with fixing that problem.. I just want to make it work.. because knowing this much about android and still not able to fix my own silly problem frustrates me totally:banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OCD deadly is OCD



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> OCD deadly is OCD
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Dafuq is OCD

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dafuq is OCD
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Obsessive compulisve disorder...  look it up, it may just pertain to you!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dafuq is OCD
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Link



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



OMG!, How u r get mouse on my tablet?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> OMG!, How u r get mouse on my tablet?

Click to collapse



Lol

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> OMG!, How u r get mouse on my tablet?

Click to collapse



Link



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Obsessive compulisve disorder...  look it up, it may just pertain to you!

Click to collapse



:Thanks:

@QF.. you should hang that RC title 

Thanks I was lazy to open browser.. your link did the trick

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :Thanks:
> 
> @QF.. you should hang that RC title
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.PSD



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 25, 2012)

Eat, eat and eat some more! Im gonna vomit.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Fail Link.

You for got the ? before the q=


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No.PSD
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Lol..sorry! That came out wrong.. I meant it in opposite way... well, I still can't say it right..

May be OCD is the cause  back to my fixing..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Fail Link.
> 
> You for got the ? before the q=

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No.PSD
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I can't read that. I uninstalled Photoshop. Pls post jpeg or png.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Updated link 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Updated link
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Danke vielmals


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> I can't read that. I uninstalled Photoshop. Pls post jpeg or png.

Click to collapse



Link



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Obsessed with Links QF is obsessed 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Promoting warez
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



www.shut-up.com 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> www.shut-up.com
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



no.img

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> no.img
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



www.dumbdeadlyisdumb.co.dumb



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

Saw some great programming books in the bookstore but they cost a fortune, so couldn't get it  damn...

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi 

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------

On the bright side though, I bought David Copperfield ...Is it worth reading? I am gonna read it even if its pathetic  I just want to get a short review 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Saw some great programming books in the bookstore but they cost a fortune, so couldn't get it  damn...
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Prawn don't know "things"

@QF.. ignore "links" mode "on"

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Saw some great programming books in the bookstore but they cost a fortune, so couldn't get it  damn...
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm me with titles




         This Christmas I've decided to put a mistletoe in my back pocket....so all the people I dont like can kiss my ass.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Pm me with titles
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As soon as I recollect them 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 25, 2012)

My cousin just did this to me with a tea towel


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 25, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> My cousin just did this to me with a tea towel

Click to collapse



Looks like jelly/jam. Can you put it on toast and send it to me? Does it hurt?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Prawn don't know "things"
> 
> @QF.. ignore "links" mode "on"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



www.y-u-ignore-me.com 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes!! Finally I fixed my gtalk... damn that was a good fight!




Anyone up for gtalk

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yes!! Finally I fixed my gtalk... damn that was a good fight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YAY, FINALLY!!!  Add me ifyou want, I'm always available to talk...  flastnoles11 @ gmail.com


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> YAY, FINALLY!!!  Add me ifyou want, I'm always available to talk...  flastnoles11 @ gmail.com

Click to collapse



Done

Man.. feels good to see my old gtalk.. missed it for 4 months

I'm just lazy to try harder.. if I had tried with 5 different apks like I did today it would have been sooner..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yes!! Finally I fixed my gtalk... damn that was a good fight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe me  will add you..wait

EDIT: Sent both of you guys invites 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Done
> 
> Man.. feels good to see my old gtalk.. missed it for 4 months
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Id? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Maybe me  will add you..wait
> 
> EDIT: Sent both of you guys invites
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



View attachment 1591625



___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> www.dumbdeadlyisdumb.co.dumb
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



www.stopfightingn00bs.com/moderator

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1591625
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You wouldn't dare..Besides, that picture is so fake that I am actually talking with you right now 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Lol...  everyone that sent me an invite, mind pm ing me who you are on gtalk so I know who's who?!?!


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol...  everyone that sent me an invite, mind pm ing me who you are on gtalk so I know who's who?!?!

Click to collapse



I just sent you an invite. Look for my avatar, can't miss me. 

Also, Deadly: do I have your gtalk ID? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I just sent you an invite. Look for my avatar, can't miss me.
> 
> Also, Deadly: do I have your gtalk ID?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I no see avatar!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I just sent you an invite. Look for my avatar, can't miss me.
> 
> Also, Deadly: do I have your gtalk ID?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes sir.. the same one you have for email...

@prawn.. that's no fake... I blocked you 

You must be talking to spam bot 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------




veeman said:


> www.stopfightingn00bs.com/moderator
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Who you pointing fingers at  
Wannabemod

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yes sir.. the same one you have for email...
> 
> @prawn.. that's no fake... I blocked you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U mad bro?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I no see avatar!!!

Click to collapse



You just talked till now with apex...

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You just talked till now with apex...
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



You just confused me big time....  probably not the hardest thing to do though...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> U mad bro?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



No.PNG (for the sake of your Convenience I used PNG) 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No.PNG (for the sake of your Convenience I used PNG)
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I can't read PSD files.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Thanks. I can't read PSD files.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Ya figured as much... I wonder where our great leader went...

I can't seem to find him..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya figured as much... I wonder where our great leader went...
> 
> I can't seem to find him..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ded u losed ur glasses?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ded u losed ur glasses?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



R.I.P English 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> R.I.P English
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Hu iz Engilsh? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya figured as much... I wonder where our great leader went...
> 
> I can't seem to find him..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Deadly (Dec 25, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



I was hoping you would open your gtalk

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 25, 2012)

My gtalk is open. [email protected] 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I was hoping you would open your gtalk
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



It's always open, but I was driving in the snow. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> This^^^
> 
> Also, IM+ is pretty good
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good call!  Like IM+ way more than IMO! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 25, 2012)

Aw ****, this is doesnt look healthy:






Look at the temparature, anyone know how to fix this cuz the pc is just one around 1 year old.


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Aw ****, this is doesnt look healthy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SkinnyDrummer would probably know... 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 25, 2012)

I will get a new phone tomorow, I will get a HTC Desire X

Sent from my Xperia Ray using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

How do you get keyboard input in Java? I know it has something to do with Scanner but I can't get it to work.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> SkinnyDrummer would probably know...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's the master of cooling 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 26, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Aw ****, this is doesnt look healthy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Repaste it...  CPU and GPU since you've got it disassembled...  and clean out the fans...


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Tapatalk HD is now in Google Play!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHDBeta


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Tapatalk HD is now in Google Play!
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHDBeta

Click to collapse



Only says compatible with my 10.1, so I'd imagine that's only for tablets...  sucks...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 26, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Only says compatible with my 10.1, so I'd imagine that's only for tablets...  sucks...

Click to collapse



Yep, tablets only...


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Only says compatible with my 10.1, so I'd imagine that's only for tablets...  sucks...

Click to collapse





flastnoles11 said:


> Yep, tablets only...

Click to collapse



You can still get the apk from the Tapatalk website 

http://support.tapatalk.com/threads/tapatalk-hd-for-android-version-0-6-download-and-feedback.15997/


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> You can still get the apk from the Tapatalk website
> 
> http://support.tapatalk.com/threads/tapatalk-hd-for-android-version-0-6-download-and-feedback.15997/

Click to collapse



Thanks...  I'm at 241DPI on my S3, but from those pics, I doubt the split-view will cooperate with a phone...  but I'ma try it...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It's always open, but I was driving in the snow.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Well something is weird.. I sent invitation to your email id.. but nothing yet .. can you send id once in pm? I'm kinda confused here... 


@devstaff... as quasi said.. all you need is a good cleaning... try industrial alcohol if it has too much of dust... then let it dry.. also, you can get heat sink pastes for CPU.. not sure about gpu though.. never heard paste for gpu is made or not..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well something is weird.. I sent invitation to your email id.. but nothing yet .. can you send id once in pm? I'm kinda confused here...
> 
> 
> @devstaff... as quasi said.. all you need is a good cleaning... try industrial alcohol if it has too much of dust... then let it dry.. also, you can get heat sink pastes for CPU.. not sure about gpu though.. never heard paste for gpu is made or not..
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the same as the CPU...  thermal paste...  BTW is this a laptop or desktop?  If it's a laptop, since he's inside the computer already, I recommend going through with the GPU repasting as well...    If it's a desktop, and it's a separate graphics card, then only repaste the CPU...  I use Arctic Silver 5 with the Arctic Silver cleaner instead of alcohol...  I put a dab in the middle, and use either a small piece of a cut-up credit card or a screen protector thing for bubbles to spread a thin coat across the whole chip...  Make sure you don't use too much or too little...  Several youtube vids can help...  I don't like the put a glob in the middle approach and reseating the heatsink expecting it to spread properly....

I had to repaste my mom's G73jh, it was idling at 78C, it runs now at about 50C...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> It's the same as the CPU...  thermal paste...  BTW is this a laptop or desktop?  If it's a laptop, since he's inside the computer already, I recommend going through with the GPU repasting as well...    If it's a desktop, and it's a separate graphics card, then only repaste the CPU...  I use Arctic Silver 5 with the Arctic Silver cleaner instead of alcohol...  I put a dab in the middle, and use either a small piece of a cut-up credit card or a screen protector thing for bubbles to spread a thin coat across the whole chip...  Make sure you don't use too much or too little...  Several youtube vids can help...  I don't like the put a glob in the middle approach and reseating the heatsink expecting it to spread properly....
> 
> I had to repaste my mom's G73jh, it was idling at 78C, it runs now at about 50C...

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^^^
Well described... damn where did that button go 

I use old toothbrush for cleaning purposes and a dry cloth.. just being gentle on chip will be enough.. also, coolermaster pastes are really good.. they are bit highly priced.. but if you can afford it. . Its worth it..

I think its a PC.. he didn't mention I believe..

Mine after paste getting dry it used to hit 70 & safety shutdown..

After my local cheap paste applied.. its around 45°..
___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> This ^^^^^^^
> Well described... damn where did that button go
> 
> I use old toothbrush for cleaning purposes and a dry cloth.. just being gentle on chip will be enough.. also, coolermaster pastes are really good.. they are bit highly priced.. but if you can afford it. . Its worth it..
> ...

Click to collapse



It was going into thermal shutdown playing facebook games, even with a cooling dock...  I'm not impressed at all with the G73jh cooling system, despite my G75vw having a cooling system that competes with MSI and Sager...  My CPU idles at about 38 - 42...  factory paste...  [email protected]$$ fans on the back, huge thermal blocks for a laptop...  I've only felt heat from it twice...  rendering video for a friend, and running a benchmark...  Even though a lot of people would knock ROG laptops for having locked BIOS and nothing better than a 670m GPU, I love my G75vw...  and I've turned it into a monster...


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

A or B?

A. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





B.


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> A or B?
> 
> A.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Both?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



 not both 

I would get yelled at by Jaszek and the signature police. 

I'm leaning towards B right now.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> not both
> 
> I would get yelled at by Jaszek and the signature police.
> 
> I'm leaning towards B right now.

Click to collapse



B looks cleaner IMO...  I would go with b


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> B looks cleaner IMO...  I would go with b

Click to collapse



B it is. :good:

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------

And it's done.

Edit: Avatar looks like a live tile from Win8 doesn't it?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> B it is. :good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the new avatar.  It pops. :good:

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Dec 26, 2012)

This look right!? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26775702


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I like the new avatar.  It pops. :good:
> 
> Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.

Click to collapse



Thanks 

I was messing around in PS and found an awesome shade of green. I think it's my new favorite color.

#348c3c

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------




LoopDoGG79 said:


> This look right!?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26775702

Click to collapse



I know not of what you are speaking of. :cyclops: :silly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 26, 2012)

I think that's what I like about it.  I don't even like green, but I always go for the green m&m's first.  Its the perfect shade.

Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 26, 2012)

dafaq?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

This explains it

View attachment 1592614

View attachment 1592616

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are talking about.  

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



View attachment 1592632

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly send me ya gtalk

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Deadly send me ya gtalk
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Done...

@QF... you need to check your PM nao!

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

I killed the thread -.-

Me iZ bored.

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## K.A. (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I killed the thread -.-
> 
> Me iZ bored.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

King ACE said:


>

Click to collapse



What's going on KA?

Seems having hard time on that thread eh?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What's going on KA?
> 
> Seems having hard time on that thread eh?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO ACCEPT MY GTALK INVITE? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Y U NO ACCEPT MY GTALK INVITE?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't get any

Send yours in pm.. I will send invite..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

I did get QF's invite.. but that's the only one I got..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I didn't get any
> 
> Send yours in pm.. I will send invite..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got mine...ans flastnole's too
Sleeping at 4 and having to wake up at 10:30 sucks -.-

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 26, 2012)

I'mBack.jpg



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You got mine...ans flastnole's too
> Sleeping at 4 and having to wake up at 10:30 sucks -.-
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



I meant today's invites

Ppero I still didn't get yours

I got apex's too.. after some mix up

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I meant today's invites
> 
> Ppero I still didn't get yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai deadliest deadly 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai deadliest deadly
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Y u no realign sig

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I meant today's invites
> 
> Ppero I still didn't get yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you are on a Gtalk adding spree? 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So you are on a Gtalk adding spree?
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Ya kind of.. what do you expect if you lost gtalk app for 4 months and then fixed it

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So you are on a Gtalk adding spree?
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



That means nothing to me if you don't do a Hangout.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That means nothing to me if you don't do a Hangout.

Click to collapse



Well, gb gtalk doesn't come with a hangout

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, gb gtalk doesn't come with a hangout
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Oh poor you.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh poor you.

Click to collapse



This old avatar looks much better :thumbup:

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> This old avatar looks much better :thumbup:
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



I've been seeing two of these threads tonight.....sick of it.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've been seeing two of these threads tonight.....sick of it.

Click to collapse



Ya, thanks to our resident troll veeman...

This if you didn't see already, should explain it.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35896131 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 26, 2012)

rate me new siggy peeps,


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> rate me new siggy peeps,

Click to collapse



It only misses one thing.. in the end.. one more frame.. with "on Android" or "on your sgy" something like that.. other than this its awesome..:thumbup:

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> rate me new siggy peeps,

Click to collapse



Alan check pm nao!

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u no realign sig
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Was out. Doing now



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That means nothing to me if you don't do a Hangout.

Click to collapse



My phone can't even run the old Gtalk app which doesn't have any of the 'special' features ...lol

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 26, 2012)

Everbody that wants, plz add me on GTalk:
[email protected]

Sent from my Xperia Ray using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

@devstaff.. sent..

@ppero.. I have sent invite.. waiting on your end

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Was out. Doing now

Click to collapse



Hey dude. Can you please check the Mod thread on IF, let me know what you think. I want to get it going today if poss :thumbup:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning mates 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 26, 2012)

Morning Infinity 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys!

I see there's a doppelganger thread that's come up... nice. 

I PASSED MEDSCHOOL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still have an internship to attend before I get my degree, but this was my last exam! Yay!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::victory::victory::victory:


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 26, 2012)

Huh? Our thread got merged with the last letter thread. The OP is a mix of both of the OPs and the last few pages in it are pages from the Frat 

Oh yeah, veemans still the OP. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Huh? Our thread got merged with the last letter thread. The OP is a mix of both of the OPs and the last few pages in it are pages from the Frat
> 
> Oh yeah, veemans still the OP.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Odie check your PM.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Odie check your PM.

Click to collapse



Done. Responded. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Odie check your PM.

Click to collapse



Congrats on passing ... where's the party? And check your pm nao!

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I see there's a doppelganger thread that's come up... nice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



congrats sleepy!

now,
can you attend to my brain,
it has fail syndrome


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

Sleepy... thanks for the siggy..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> congrats sleepy!
> 
> now,
> can you attend to my brain,
> it has fail syndrome

Click to collapse



LOL......

I think all our brains have fail syndrome... Prawn causes it...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> LOL......
> 
> I think all our brains have fail syndrome... Prawn causes it...

Click to collapse



well then,
we has founds le cure,
we cook prawn and turn him into an oriental delicacy served with soy sauce


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> LOL......
> 
> I think all our brains have fail syndrome... Prawn causes it...

Click to collapse



Prawn y prawn y

Prawn... I wonder why he does what he does 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Prawn y prawn y
> 
> Prawn... I wonder why he does what he does
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's just like that sometimes...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> He's just like that sometimes...

Click to collapse



we'll never understand,
there is just some things in this world we are never meant to know,


----------



## cascabel (Dec 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> we'll never understand,
> there is just some things in this world we are never meant to know,

Click to collapse



and some things are better left alone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> we'll never understand,
> there is just some things in this world we are never meant to know,

Click to collapse



:angel: 
Like prawn?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> we'll never understand,
> there is just some things in this world we are never meant to know,

Click to collapse



With this realization, you have started on the path to true enlightenment, my child.

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> and some things are better left alone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Like Prawn


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

cascabel said:


> and some things are better left alone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi cas...welcome to our craziest conversation of frat house ever..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi cas...welcome to our craziest conversation of frat house ever..
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



I think our other thread has a crazier conversation.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I think our other thread has a crazier conversation.

Click to collapse



Well that's why I added frat house

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well that's why I added frat house
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



That is the frat house too.
Check it's title if you don't believe me.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> That is the frat house too.
> Check it's title if you don't believe me.

Click to collapse



Believer sleepy is a believer.. 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

Is eep online?

I think he should see this...

Weird medical case report... http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11453096

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Believer sleepy is a believer..
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Don't call me a Belieber....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Is eep online?
> 
> I think he should see this...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK .. ... bieber is better?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK .. ... bieber is better?
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Srsly deadly, I'll mess you up....

But I need to have dinner first.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Srsly deadly, I'll mess you up....
> 
> But I need to have dinner first.

Click to collapse



Same here bro.. too hungry to post.. see ya later guys..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> LOL......
> 
> I think all our brains have fail syndrome... Prawn causes it...

Click to collapse



Ya, since I absorb the knowledge in your brains and use it to boost my own knowledge 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 26, 2012)

Just got my new phone, a Xperia U, bought it for 99€


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice title Apex..lol

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi 

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> Just got my new phone, a Xperia U, bought it for 99€

Click to collapse



That's great 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Apex (Dec 26, 2012)

How do, everyone? Hope everyone had a nice Christmas.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> How do, everyone? Hope everyone had a nice Christmas.

Click to collapse



Apex, change title to Last letter game  troll em back

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Apex (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apex, change title to Last letter game  troll em back
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



I may let this one stick for a few hours...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 26, 2012)

Ohai Prawn, Apex


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I may let this one stick for a few hours...

Click to collapse



Ok then 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai Prawn, Apex

Click to collapse



Don't you think you forgot someone 


Hi apex, prawn.. nice title btb.. previous obr was better though...

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apex, change title to Last letter game  troll em back
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



 u mad?

I was just having fun. I'll change it back when I get to a computer. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> u mad?
> 
> I was just having fun. I'll change it back when I get to a computer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



No one is mad, bro.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> u mad?
> 
> I was just having fun. I'll change it back when I get to a computer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You can do it on app

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ok then
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Emo prawn is emo


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 26, 2012)

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1593589
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



When did you become a giraffe? 

@veeman, no one's mad 

@others, hai 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You can do it on app
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



But that would mean I'd have to change it now. I want the fun to continue for a little bit longer. :sly: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> When did you become a giraffe?
> 
> @veeman, no one's mad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK fine.... U jelly?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> But that would mean I'd have to change it now. I want the fun to continue for a little bit longer. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mtm changed the op I think

Edit: I wonder how many fell for that..
___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Mtm changed the op I think
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



MTM, abusing his mod powers... Lol 

AKA Bruce Wayne


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Mtm changed the op I think
> 
> Edit: I wonder how many fell for that..
> ___________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, I fixed it.  
Enough people to be a successful troll.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> MTM, abusing his mod powers... Lol
> 
> AKA Bruce Wayne

Click to collapse



Fell for it

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 26, 2012)

I was away from Xda for 2 hours, and this happened?! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I was away from Xda for 2 hours, and this happened?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing happened here...-.-

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I was away from Xda for 2 hours, and this happened?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Off topic is an eventful place when veeman is online.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Off topic is an eventful place when veeman is offline.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



FTFY dude 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> FTFY dude
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



 u jelly?

Of my awesome trolling?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> u jelly?
> 
> Of my awesome trolling?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.I am still on Gingerbread 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No.I am still on Gingerbread
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



U ginger bro?  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jaszek (Dec 26, 2012)

What the hell is a Veeman? And why isn't it Ceeman?


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

jaszek said:


> What the hell is a Veeman? And why isn't it Ceeman?

Click to collapse



If it was, you'd all be trying to eat me. 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> u mad?
> 
> I was just having fun. I'll change it back when I get to a computer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



No not mad....


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 26, 2012)

Who vandalized the title and put an endangered species to replace it


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> FTFY dude
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Nice fix. And true too....

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




jaszek said:


> What the hell is a Veeman? And why isn't it Ceeman?

Click to collapse



It once was Ceeman to now be Veeman 

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




jaszek said:


> What the hell is a Veeman? And why isn't it Ceeman?

Click to collapse



Jaszek, why does your sig look like an ad for a low budget porno?

If it is indeed an ad for a porno, where can I get it?


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who vandalized the title and put an endangered species to replace it

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Don't tax your puny brain, Ceeman. Apex did it.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who vandalized the title and put an endangered species to replace it

Click to collapse



You missed a lot of it...

This is the shortest version of it!
View attachment 1593679






___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't tax your puny brain, Ceeman. Apex did it.

Click to collapse



Who is apex? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## jaszek (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Jaszek, why does your sig look like an ad for a low budget porno?
> 
> If it is indeed an ad for a porno, where can I get it?

Click to collapse



Just use the donate button to send me $50 and I will send you the link for the video.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Who is apex?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



View attachment 1593681

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Who is apex?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Apex is a pex.





---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------




jaszek said:


> Just use the donate button to send me $50 and I will send you the link for the video.

Click to collapse



I have no money.

But you can take Veeman.


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Apex is a pex.

Click to collapse



That is a pectoral muscle.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> That is a pectoral muscle.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Pex in gym slang.


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Pex in gym slang.

Click to collapse



Bro, do you even lift?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1593681
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Y u no feed me? 

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Bro, do you even lift?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



See the pic closely

I'm feeding.. can't you see hand? So, I'm saying to others not to do it..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Bro, do you even lift?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> See the pic closely
> 
> I'm feeding.. can't you see hand? So, I'm saying to others not to do it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since when were you a 4 year old white kid? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> U ginger bro?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



That I am 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Bro, do you even lift?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you even, veeman ?


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Do you even, veeman ?

Click to collapse



Yes, I veeman.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That I am
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen. 

I believe this is an IRL pic of you.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yes, I veeman.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I accidentally veeman...is that bad ?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yes, I veeman.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



You sure veeman veeman? Or are you just saying you veeman because you don't know veeman.. as veeman can't veeman afaik

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Since when were you a 4 year old white kid?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Since when did you got color blindness and what not?


Confused veeman is confused 
@sleepy.. we confused veeman :high-five:
___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I accidentally veeman...is that bad ?

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> You sure veeman veeman? Or are you just saying you veeman because you don't know veeman.. as veeman can't veeman afaik
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafaq is going on? :what: 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Dafaq is going on? :what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Looks like veeman is veemed out 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

Veeman, seeman, you beeman a confusedman.

Excuse the language, man.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Dafaq is going on? :what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You don't know? Poor soul

Of course veeman is going on.. wait.. I don't know.. anyone knows what happened here?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Looks like veeman is veemed out
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ohai Rohin... long time... 

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Anyone knows what happened here?
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



I do.

But I'm not telling you.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai Rohin... long time...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed it has 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 26, 2012)

Anyone for a hangout?

Also whats the status, asap?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Anyone for a hangout?
> 
> Also whats the status, asap?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




What status?


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

What is this.... I don't even....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> What is this.... I don't even....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Well you're the cause of all this lol


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> What is this.... I don't even....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



V(ee)MAN Revealed!!!


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well you're the cause of all this lol

Click to collapse



Yeah i know.







SleepyKrushna said:


> V(ee)MAN Revealed!!!

Click to collapse



Here are my websites...
http://www.vman.com
http://veemanbeauty.com/index.php

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yeah i know.
> 
> 
> Here are my websites...
> ...

Click to collapse



Good website design...


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Good website design...

Click to collapse



Thank you. Would you like to buy my magazine? Or maybe some beauty products from my store? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Thank you. Would you like to buy my magazine? Or maybe some beauty products from my store?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



How do you know I'm not already reading your magazine with a Veeman face pack applied to my face?


----------



## Apex (Dec 26, 2012)

You guys are weird. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _akash (Dec 26, 2012)

Werked??


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You guys are weird.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I must agree 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 26, 2012)

I did do the best deal ever today

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You guys are weird.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse




Axis_Drummer said:


> I must agree
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You guys are sooooo normal

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> I did do the best deal ever today
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's coolstorybro.jpg

But why the suspense.. tell what it was lol

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I did do the best deal ever today
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop dealing drugs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> You guys are weird.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Not even son. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> How do you know I'm not already reading your magazine with a Veeman face pack applied to my face?

Click to collapse



Pics out your lying. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Stop dealing drugs.

Click to collapse



Lol, I did buy a Xperia U for 99€ today, pretty good deal actually

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You guys are weird.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



More like...super weird 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## Deadly (Dec 26, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> More like...super weird
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Hi prawn

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

veeman said:


> Pics or you're lying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




I am lying. On my bed.
:laugh:


You guys are so normal...
Or you say you are... 

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> More like...super weird
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse



Hey prawn...


----------



## egendomligt (Dec 26, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You don't know? Poor soul
> 
> Of course veeman is going on.. wait.. I don't know.. anyone knows what happened here?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'ts obvious isn't, xda is being taken over by 9gag!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

egendomligt said:


> I'ts obvious isn't, xda is being taken over by 9gag!

Click to collapse



There's not a lot of rules in OT.
But this is one of them.

Because of the 10-post limit, it seems new users like to use the Off-Topic forum in order to gain access to various Development forums around the site. That's not why this forum was created, so please don't use it for this purpose. 
Starting threads to complain about it won't change the rule and posting randomly all over the forum is also not encouraged.

We know you all have to gain 10 posts somehow but you need to do it by making meaningful and purposeful contributions, not only here, but around the site.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28783847&postcount=1


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi deadly and sleepy

@sleepy, that gif in your sig is A.W.E.S.O.M.E


----------



## egendomligt (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> There's not a lot of rules in OT.
> But this is one of them.
> 
> Because of the 10-post limit, it seems new users like to use the Off-Topic forum in order to gain access to various Development forums around the site. That's not why this forum was created, so please don't use it for this purpose.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well.. you got me. But I must say I find it ironic that I'm not allowed to post in the meaningful sections, but expected to post meaningful stuff in the others. I do have meaningful input on a certain ROM and would like to contribute in the appropriate thread, but there you go..  Anyways, go ahead and have my posts here deleted if you feel my post count is unrightfully iterated. No hard feelings.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> There's not a lot of rules in OT.
> But this is one of them.
> 
> Because of the 10-post limit, it seems new users like to use the Off-Topic forum in order to gain access to various Development forums around the site. That's not why this forum was created, so please don't use it for this purpose.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lighten up, that only applies if they are spamming to get the 10, he's not, he's trying to join the conversation.... 

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




egendomligt said:


> Well.. you got me. But I must say I find it ironic that I'm not allowed to post in the meaningful sections, but expected to post meaningful stuff in the others. I do have meaningful input on a certain ROM and would like to contribute in the appropriate thread, but there you go..  Anyways, go ahead and have my posts here deleted if you feel my post count is unrightfully iterated. No hard feelings.

Click to collapse



You're good man...  you aren't spamming to get your 10...  you are actively trying to join the convo, nothing wrong with that...  just don't use this as your only platform for your 10 posts...  go to your devices q&a section and answer some questions and all is well...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 26, 2012)

Evening muffins 




         Why do they call it rush hour when nothing moves?
- Mork, Mork and Mindy


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lighten up, that only applies if they are spamming to get the 10, he's not, he's trying to join the conversation....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm... you is right, flast...

Sorry egen...

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Evening muffins
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey juggles... whaddup?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey juggles... whaddup?

Click to collapse



Stars





         Why do they call it rush hour when nothing moves?
- Mork, Mork and Mindy


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Stars
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That joke ain't funny even to a drunk guy like me... 

---------- Post added at 04:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Hi deadly and sleepy
> 
> @sleepy, that gif in your sig is A.W.E.S.O.M.E

Click to collapse



It's badass, ain't it?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 26, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> That joke ain't funny even to a drunk guy like me...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No joke, i was outside having a cig




         Why do they call it rush hour when nothing moves?
- Mork, Mork and Mindy


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 26, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> No joke, i was outside having a cig
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't see the stars in most cities.

Pix or it didn't happen. :silly:


----------



## Apex (Dec 26, 2012)

I just found an unclaimed portal, right in my neighborhood. Now it's mine... 












*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I just found an unclaimed portal, right in my neighborhood. Now it's mine...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



What's your address? You know... It's for ingress...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's a picture for Veeman! 
I found this in Foogls, by seatching verli long.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Gosh i am sleepy...


----------



## Apex (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Gosh i am sleepy...

Click to collapse



I thought that was Sleepy's job. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Here's a picture for Veeman!
> I found this in Foogls, by seatching verli long.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Hay der. And why were you searching for Verli Long?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

So where am I then?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Hay der. And why were you searching for Verli Long?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are bery smart. O don't see the kryboatd' so I don't see what I'm wottomg. I'll gimd yoi in a picture.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 27, 2012)

Beeman' is day yoi?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> You are bery smart. O don't see the kryboatd' so I don't see what I'm wottomg. I'll gimd yoi in a picture.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Dafuq did I just read? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Dafuq did I just read?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I'm an engineer. Trust me

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


You are bery smart. O don't see the kryboatd' so I don't see what I'm wottomg. I'll gimd yoi in a picture. 

This means: You are very smart. I don't see the keyboard, so I don't see what I'm writing. I'll find you in a picture.


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> I'm an engineer. Trust me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am a superhero. You won't find pictures of my face on the internet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Dec 27, 2012)

Veeman, you're attracting the riff-raff. What gives? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> I am a superhero. You won't find pictures of my face on the internet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



internet? no,
premium pr0n? yes


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 27, 2012)

sup sirs...
is the tot updated¿

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 27, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> sup sirs...
> is the tot updated¿
> 
> MUFFINS¡¡
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the op and find out...  hint: no, its not....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Check the op and find out...  hint: no, its not....

Click to collapse



Y hints.. no fun

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Veeman, you're attracting the riff-raff. What gives?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lols, idk. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> internet? no,
> premium pr0n? yes

Click to collapse



I thought pron was on the internet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone up for pool or something 

Me iz bored 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey everybody.

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Anyone up for pool or something
> 
> Me iz bored
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait 5 min 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ughhhh....  been translating "tickle my android" to french for hours... my head hurts now...  how's everyones day going?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Wait 5 min
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Waited... and 5 more over it

Dafuq are u doing


flastnoles11 said:


> Ughhhh....  been translating "tickle my android" to french for hours... my head hurts now...  how's everyones day going?

Click to collapse



Boring as hell here from 2 days..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Waited... and 5 more over it
> 
> Dafuq are u doing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hear ya man...  that's why I've been doing this translating for ticklefish, nothing better to do....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I hear ya man...  that's why I've been doing this translating for ticklefish, nothing better to do....

Click to collapse



LOL... to make it worse.. no new questions in q & a section to answer lol.. answered all of them from sheer boredum

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> LOL... to make it worse.. no new questions in q & a section to answer lol.. answered all of them from sheer boredum
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



5 min more 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> LOL... to make it worse.. no new questions in q & a section to answer lol.. answered all of them from sheer boredom
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Side effects of boredom

Fixing things which isn't necessary 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Side effects of boredom
> 
> Fixing things which isn't necessary
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, how right you are...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Man... I'm feeling bad...

I think I killed QF:banghead:

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Man... I'm feeling bad...
> 
> I think I killed QF:banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you killed the thread also!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I think you killed the thread also!

Click to collapse



I'm called Deadly afterall

/thread revival in process.........

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

**update**

Revival done

Hop in guys...

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

@flastnoles11... you play pool...?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm called Deadly afterall
> 
> /thread revival in process.........
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By asking people to come over on Gtalk? LOL


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally enough Snow to go Snow Mobiling tomorrow. Let's hope I don't crash it again!

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm called Deadly afterall
> 
> /thread revival in process.........
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, no pool for me, almost bedtime!  Maybe tomorrow bud...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> By asking people to come over on Gtalk? LOL

Click to collapse



Wait.... what?







Urahara said:


> Finally enough Snow to go Snow Mobiling tomorrow. Let's hope I don't crash it again!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



Crash what? Hmmm... I wish we had snow here 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Nope, no pool for me, almost bedtime!  Maybe tomorrow bud...

Click to collapse



View attachment 1595052

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Wait.... what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It gets old after the first couple snow storms...  but I hate the cold weather, so I'm a bit biased..... and on that note, night frat house!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

I leik snow.

Tis good.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> It gets old after the first couple snow storms...  but I hate the cold weather, so I'm a bit biased.....

Click to collapse



Well, I never had real snow.. so, hard to imagine what it would be like.. I have been to artificial snow play kind of place.. it was good

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Wait.... what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Crash a snowmobile. A vehicle that you drive over snow. And snow is awesome.

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## _Variable (Dec 27, 2012)

Hai all

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai all
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi Ella

@Joseph.. ya I have seen those.. I was bit confused on name of vehicle 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

What's happening in the Fratootles? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 27, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> What's happening in the Fratootles?
> 
> We now reply to people inside their posts. And *never* call us that again.
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I thought that was Sleepy's job.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well..I thought I will take over his job for the tome being 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 27, 2012)

Urahara said:


> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> 
> weird

Click to collapse





MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 27, 2012)

i'm making an icon pack 
sup guys?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'm making an icon pack
> sup guys?

Click to collapse



Just bored..about to play some games 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

1 more day left till i upload tot. Apex can u pm login details.
Thanks.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

Guys, Who here owns a Samsung Galaxy Note 2. I'm wondering if you guys can give me a few tips on how to make it the ultimate phone. Mine is comming in the post.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 27, 2012)

Good morning muffins 




         I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
- Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931)


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

Morning muffins

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











4D1L said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Morning guys 

"Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 27, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> MUFFINS¡¡
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Half baked muffins at that 




         I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
- Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931)


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Half baked muffins at that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would that be? 
Also..new sig

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 27, 2012)

After 4 hours searrching the net, I didn't find Veeman's photo, but I found a lot of Turkish people.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

Deathnotice, y u no reply my pms.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 27, 2012)

i just finished 121 icons in 4 hours,
my hand hurts like hell,
i got prolly a 100 more to go 

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> Deathnotice, y u no reply my pms.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



the PM about whatsapp?
i told you my whatsapp haz failedz me


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> After 4 hours searrching the net, I didn't find Veeman's photo, but I found a lot of Turkish people.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You could find mine though...I am pretty sure about it 







deathnotice01 said:


> i just finished 121 icons in 4 hours,
> my hand hurts like hell,
> i got prolly a 100 more to go
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Expert in Photoshop?  I still haven't got the hang of it. XD

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i just finished 121 icons in 4 hours,
> my hand hurts like hell,
> i got prolly a 100 more to go
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check other pms. Try whatsapp again. Jason told me to tell u try whatsapp again then pm me ur number.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Holy....I just found 8 portals in my city and all of them are under the enlightened .....Damn ...That's it..I am going to submit new portals and try to get something for resistance
Viva la resistance 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome;35937689
Expert in Photoshop?  I still haven't got the hang of it. XD

[color=grey said:
			
		

> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein [/color]

Click to collapse



not really "expert" just, "advanced", switching from cs2 to cs3 takes a little adjustment, a little bit of the shortcuts has also changed thus reducing my productivity,



4D1L said:


> Check other pms. Try whatsapp again. Jason told me to tell u try whatsapp again then pm me ur number.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



sure2x i will,
i always have the same number that jason has given you


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> not really "expert" just, "advanced", switching from cs2 to cs3 takes a little adjustment, a little bit of the shortcuts has also changed thus reducing my productivity,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kk. But try whatsapp again.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> not really "expert" just, "advanced", switching from cs2 to cs3 takes a little adjustment, a little bit of the shortcuts has also changed thus reducing my productivity,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CS3? You are still using that? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Why would that be?
> Also..new sig
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Are you telling me that there aren't half baked muffins in this thread 




         I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
- Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> CS3? You are still using that?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



actually if you really use photoshop the features and efficiency from cs2-cs6 hasn't changed much,
they just added fancy new features that you could easily execute unlike the previous versions where it was harder to achieve,
what can be done in cs6 can also be done in cs2 it's just a lot harder

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

46 icons to go,
i gotta rest for a while,
time to grab something to eat


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Are you telling me that there aren't half baked muffins in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not everybody is half baked. Though some of them are not even baked.







deathnotice01 said:


> actually if you really use photoshop the features and efficiency from cs2-cs6 hasn't changed much,
> they just added fancy new features that you could easily execute unlike the previous versions where it was harder to achieve,
> what can be done in cs6 can also be done in cs2 it's just a lot harder
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, why do you want to do it the hard way then? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Well, why do you want to do it the hard way then?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



well,
have you experienced having a 9.8kbps download speed prawn???!!!
HAVE YOU!!???
HUH???
it took me 2 days constantly downloading to get it finished,
cs3 is only 528mb ya know


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> well,
> have you experienced having a 9.8kbps download speed prawn???!!!
> HAVE YOU!!???
> HUH???
> ...

Click to collapse



9.8 .o

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> well,
> have you experienced having a 9.8kbps download speed prawn???!!!
> HAVE YOU!!???
> HUH???
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you experienced a 2Kbps connection? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Holy....I just found 8 portals in my city and all of them are under the enlightened .....Damn ...That's it..I am going to submit new portals and try to get something for resistance
> Viva la resistance
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



y u don't attack their portals.. 




jugg1es said:


> Are you telling me that there aren't half baked muffins in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no.jpg

Also, hi and thanks a lot for the help!:thumbup: I appreciate it a lot..




deathnotice01 said:


> well,
> have you experienced having a 9.8kbps download speed prawn???!!!
> HAVE YOU!!???
> HUH???
> ...

Click to collapse




Prawesome said:


> Have you experienced a 2Kbps connection?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse





Ya I have!! I have used such speeds too! So now I have 3g in 2g sim thanks to my provider who dont know how to block me
....muhahahahahaha

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> y u don't attack their portals..
> 
> 
> no.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



Because they are far away and my phone can't run ingress properly ?

Lol..Which provider? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Because they are far away and my phone can't run ingress properly ?
> 
> Lol..Which provider?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Idea FTW!

There is a ldpi optimized apk... I haz et!! etz awesome!! Check in QF's forum for link..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> well,
> have you experienced having a 9.8kbps download speed prawn???!!!
> HAVE YOU!!???
> HUH???
> ...

Click to collapse



The fastest i got on my laptop on neighbors wifi is 90kbps.



Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 27, 2012)

my lowest is 0kbps on utorrent >.>

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> my lowest is 0kbps on utorrent >.>
> 
> MUFFINS¡¡
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Illegal content

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 27, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Illegal content
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Not necessarily 




         I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
- Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Illegal content
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



No its not.. just because someone used torrent doesn't mean its illegal content.. people need better opinions on torrents

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No its not.. just because someone used torrent doesn't mean its illegal content.. people need better opinions on torrents
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Dont u think if u download legal content it will be way faster because of more bandwidth. However, if u download illegal content its slower because of bandwitdth

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 27, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Dont u think if u download legal content it will be way faster because of more bandwidth. However, if u download illegal content its slower because of bandwitdth
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Erm,  I've downloaded cm builds via torrent because the servers that a dev used were slow 




         I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
- Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Dont u think if u download legal content it will be way faster because of more bandwidth. However, if u download illegal content its slower because of bandwitdth
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



You didn't get my point...

And this argument is wrong too.. it can be faster than actual server direct downloads... it depends on how many are seeding it.. and your bandwidth and what not..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Idea FTW!
> 
> There is a ldpi optimized apk... I haz et!! etz awesome!! Check in QF's forum for link..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine is MDPI 







Deadly. said:


> You didn't get my point...
> 
> And this argument is wrong too.. it can be faster than actual server direct downloads... it depends on how many are seeding it.. and your bandwidth and what not..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^This 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 27, 2012)

i downloaded dragon nest legally here...
dn.cherrycredits.com
its free...
>.>

MUFFINS¡¡




Muffin..or muffin u cant see
Im sorry to tell u.....u are MUFFINIZED...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Mine is MDPI
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Meh

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> The fastest i got on my laptop on neighbors wifi is 90kbps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's the fastest you've ever gotten? How long does it take to load a web page?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> i'm making an icon pack
> sup guys?

Click to collapse



Can I test it? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Finally enough Snow to go Snow Mobiling tomorrow. Let's hope I don't crash it again!
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



It's almost January. We usually have more snow than this.  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 27, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'm making an icon pack
> sup guys?

Click to collapse



Can we get a sneaky preview 




         I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
- Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931)


----------



## _Variable (Dec 27, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> That's the fastest you've ever gotten? How long does it take to load a web page?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah its download speed.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronnie498 (Dec 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Veeman, you're attracting the riff-raff. What gives?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who you calling riff raff lol


----------



## Apex (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Holy....I just found 8 portals in my city and all of them are under the enlightened .....Damn ...That's it..I am going to submit new portals and try to get something for resistance
> Viva la resistance
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Go post up next to them, hack them, find the portal keys, attack with XMP bursts, then you can claim them for yourself! 





ronnie498 said:


> Who you calling riff raff lol

Click to collapse



Only a certain few... 

How's everyone doing? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Go post up next to them, hack them, find the portal keys, attack with XMP bursts, then you can claim them for yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not much of an expert with this but they have multiple shields..does it make any difference? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Apex (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am not much of an expert with this but they have multiple shields..does it make any difference?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Just makes attacks less effective. The one I found yesterday that wasn't claimed now has three shields (common, rare, and very rare - don't want anyone taking control of it!).


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just makes attacks less effective. The one I found yesterday that wasn't claimed now has three shields (common, rare, and very rare - don't want anyone taking control of it!).

Click to collapse



What does linking do? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What does linking do?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



What does linking do you ask ?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What does linking do?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



You sir... need to visit ingress official site and have a good read..

 did you pay attention at all when you did training?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> What does linking do?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



You need to go to the forum and follow the links Simon posted, then maybe comment on what you find 




         I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
- Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931) 
    


---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> You sir... need to visit ingress official site and have a good read..
> 
> did you pay attention at all when you did training?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No he didn't pay attention, he just followed the training like a sheep 




         I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
- Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931)


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You need to go to the forum and follow the links Simon posted, then maybe comment on what you find
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Ingress thread...

What's up?


The sky, stars, roof and ceiling. At times the false ceiling, I know.
So any of those answers are invalid.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 27, 2012)

ingress... y u forever closed beta?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey cas.... how's you today?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 27, 2012)

sleepy.  too much to do...
you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> sleepy.  too much to do...
> you?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Watching TV... finished exams a few days back... so I don't have a lot to do right now...


----------



## cascabel (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Watching TV... finished exams a few days back... so I don't have a lot to do right now...

Click to collapse



you're lucky. the holiday season is the time i'm able to catch up on stuff. so i'm trying to make it fit in a just a few weeks. 

good thing i don't have a girl. that would make things harder. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Ingress thread...
> 
> What's up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The ceiling is a lie. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## cascabel (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> The ceiling is a lie.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



you don't have a ceiling? or are you forced to sleep outside again? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> good thing i don't have a girl. that would make things harder.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL....

The grapes are sour...


----------



## cascabel (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> LOL....
> 
> The grapes are sour...

Click to collapse



you havr no idea. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> The ceiling is a lie.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



You're a lie.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> ingress... y u forever closed beta?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Forum has a competition for invites, you should go for it 




         I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
- Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931)


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> you havr no idea.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh believe me, I do.

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Forum has a competition for invites, you should go for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice avatar pic edit, juggles...:good::good:


----------



## cascabel (Dec 27, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Forum has a competition for invites, you should go for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm going to check it out now. thanks.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Oh believe me, I do.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yay. another bitter soul. jk. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

cascabel said:


> i'm going to check it out now. thanks.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think this thread needs a new title...

Chi Delta Alpha: Calling all bitter souls...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I think this thread needs a new title...
> 
> Chi Delta Alpha: Calling all bitter souls...

Click to collapse



You mean forever alone? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You mean forever alone?
> View attachment 1596023
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



It needed that.. now its perfect 


___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> It needed that.. now its perfect
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just too lazy to upload the meme

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

@jugg, New avatar rocks 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I was just too lazy to upload the meme
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know you are... that's y helped you with it... because without that.. it doesn't feel right

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I know you are... that's y helped you with it... because without that.. it doesn't feel right
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Two more lonely guys making fun of cascabel and I...

HAH.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Ingress thread...
> 
> What's up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww. I trademarked those 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> @jugg, New avatar rocks
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse







*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



That was at jugg 
Ya..yours is nice too. Stop showing off now 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Awww. I trademarked those
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The patent office just rejected your trademarks...

QF- A suggestion... change the font in your sigpic...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That was at jugg
> Ya..yours is nice too. Stop showing off now
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



I made his 







SleepyKrushna said:


> The patent office just rejected your trademarks...
> 
> QF- A suggestion... change the font in your sigpic...

Click to collapse




To which font? 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

corryrox said:


>

Click to collapse



You wanna join?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That was at jugg
> Ya..yours is nice too. Stop showing off now
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



QuantumFoam did me a few variations of it 




         I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.
- Thomas Alva Edison (1847-1931)


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> To which font?
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I dunno... non italics... something else... the current one just looks like something from a normal document...


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys! Check out my game: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2068183


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You wanna join?
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

corryrox said:


>

Click to collapse



Then change the avatar and app sign to muffin.. read the op.. and you are good to start your pledge time

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Then change the avatar and app sign to muffin.. read the op.. and you are good to start your pledge time
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse









Ain't there any other way you can hang out here.......


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey guys. What's everyone up to today?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

corryrox said:


> Ain't there any other way you can hang out here.......

Click to collapse



You can still hang out. You just won't be a member.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

corryrox said:


> Ain't there any other way you can hang out here.......

Click to collapse



Its only for 2 weeks.. and time goes like fly.. you can hangout.. but pledging is better..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> You can still hang out. You just won't be a member.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Cool

Cool Cool Cool


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

corryrox said:


> Cool
> 
> Cool Cool Cool

Click to collapse



Intro

Intro Intro Intro


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Intro
> 
> Intro Intro Intro

Click to collapse





Here

Here Here Here


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

corryrox said:


> Here
> 
> Here Here Here

Click to collapse



Nice

Nice Nice Nice

Troll Alert!!! :laugh::good:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

corryrox said:


> Here
> 
> Here Here Here

Click to collapse



View attachment 1596159

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nice
> 
> Nice Nice Nice
> 
> Troll Alert!!! :laugh::good:

Click to collapse



Lol

Lol Lol Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1596159
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



The guy in this pic, someone should just put him out of his misery...


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The guy in this pic, someone should just put him out of his misery...

Click to collapse



Yao Ming?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The guy in this pic, someone should just put him out of his misery...

Click to collapse



Y u mad thou?

He ain't complaining

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Nice app. Needs multiplayer and a nice looking menu.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



What's the file size?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yao Ming?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Seems happy....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

corryrox said:


> Seems happy....

Click to collapse



Ah... I meant the pic... it's become so overused...

Yao Ming can continue to exist IRL. :good:


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u mad thou?
> 
> He ain't complaining
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



820kb

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ah... I meant the pic... it's become so overused...
> 
> Yao Ming can continue to exist IRL. :good:

Click to collapse



Yeah....totally...:laugh:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> 820kb
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Am on it then

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Am on it then
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Haha, I lied. It's actually 300GB. It's SUBluRayHD (Super Ultra BluRay High Definition)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Haha, I lied. It's actually 300GB. It's SUBluRayHD (Super Ultra BluRay High Definition)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Epic fail

I already played that..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Epic fail
> 
> I already played that..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha. 300 Glogoonbytes=820kb

 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> Haha, I lied. It's actually 300GB. It's SUBluRayHD (Super Ultra BluRay High Definition)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Actually it is 9000 tb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The patent office just rejected your trademarks...
> 
> QF- A suggestion... change the font in your sigpic...

Click to collapse



No dey di-int. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Actually it's OVER 9000 TB!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



FTFY 

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> No dey di-int.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're still in denial, Odie.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> FTFY
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe, maybe not 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




powerpoint45 said:


> Hey guys! Check out my game: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2068183

Click to collapse



I'll check it out in a little while. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh, I know you are.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Oh, I know you are.

Click to collapse



Maybe, maybe not 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am.

Just finished med-school.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I am.
> 
> Just finished med-school.

Click to collapse



Prove it....


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Prove it....

Click to collapse



Soon... unbricking phone now.

Pics soon.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Soon... unbricking phone now.
> 
> Pics soon.

Click to collapse



I can get a fake diploma off the internet too!   just messing with ya, man!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

Dammit. TDOTS thread got closed...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 27, 2012)

So I went snow mobiling... for 2 minutes. Then I got it stuck in the snow. I dug it out and got it going again... for 2 seconds. Then it got stuck again. I tried to dig it out again, but it didn't work. The snow is at least 2 feet high. I had to walk back to my house. Now I'm too exhausted to dig it out again.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 27, 2012)

Urahara said:


> So I went snow mobiling... for 2 minutes. Then I got it stuck in the snow. I dug it out and got it going again... for 2 seconds. Then it got stuck again. I tried to dig it out again, but it didn't work. The snow is at least 2 feet high. I had to walk back to my house. Now I'm too exhausted to dig it out again.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Will it take 2 seconds?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 27, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Will it take 2 seconds?

Click to collapse



What? 
Edit: I'll check your game out now.

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 27, 2012)

Urahara said:


> What?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



Jk.... Btw: have u seen my game: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2068183

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

powerpoint45 said:


> Actually it is 9000 tb
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



9000 turtlebytes = 300 glogoonbytes = 820kb

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Dammit. TDOTS thread got closed...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which thread was that again? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Which thread was that again?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Outdated prawn is outdated

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1915330

Pulser seems angry lol.. first time I saw him angry 


@powepoint45.. put [app 2.2+] in thread title... the mods insist this in app section.. you will get a visit if you don't.. so ...

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Outdated prawn is outdated
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1915330
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's his normal way of talking from what I know of him  



"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> That's his normal way of talking from what I know of him
> View attachment 1596541
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



@sleepy... see  .... we got an impostor..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @sleepy... see  .... we got an impostor..
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



*imposter 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> *imposter
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



View attachment 1596554



> imposter - a person who makes deceitful pretenses

Click to collapse





> impostor - One who imposes upon others; a person who assumes a character or title not his own, for the purpose of deception; a pretender.

Click to collapse


___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Outdated prawn is outdated
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1915330
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What does TDOT do, anyway....


Fake Prawn is fake.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> What does TDOT do, anyway....
> 
> 
> Fake Prawn is fake.

Click to collapse



They made an app which lists the users of TDOT.

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1596554
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Grammar Nazi fail 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Urahara said:


> They made an app which lists the users of TDOT.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



Pulser seems to be angry coz some dude asked em to click on some ads to make him money... *rolleyes*

---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------

Whatever. #kiddiestuff


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 27, 2012)

Why do we not have a Bigfoot thread? 


Or do we and I've just missed it?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Why do we not have a Bigfoot thread?
> 
> 
> Or do we and I've just missed it?
> ...

Click to collapse



On it.

Thank you, kind sir, for the idea.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Why do we not have a Bigfoot thread?
> 
> 
> Or do we and I've just missed it?
> ...

Click to collapse



We have now

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2069263

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 27, 2012)

Haha hell yea 

Thanks SK :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> We have now
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2069263
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup Deadly.? How goes things?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha hell yea
> 
> Thanks SK :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well nothing much.. trying to make root for ppero.. I mean s3 mini..
What about you? Happy Christmas is over.?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well nothing much.. trying to make root for ppero.. I mean s3 mini..
> What about you? Happy Christmas is over.?
> 
> ___________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Right on.
Yea Christmas is over. Finally. But the long noisy days will never cease until Skylar breaks, or grows tired of her presents.  I'll go completely insane soon. I'm over half way there as it is 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Right on.
> Yea Christmas is over. Finally. But the long noisy days will never cease until Skylar breaks, or grows tired of her presents.  I'll go completely insane soon. I'm over half way there as it is
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lol... that's why we have new year.. to get back sanity.. what's the plan for Dec 31st?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> We have now
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2069263
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BIGFOOT OP updated...

Check it out NAO!!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... that's why we have new year.. to get back sanity.. what's the plan for Dec 31st?
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Hell I honestly don't know. Probably going to see my grandparents for new years. It might turn out to be another family get together 

They just had their 60th anniversary on the 24th!! That is insane if you ask me. How many people do you know that's been together over half a century?  I don't think i could ever put up with someone for that long  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I honestly don't know. Probably going to see my grandparents for new years. It might turn out to be another family get together
> 
> They just had their 60th anniversary on the 24th!! That is insane if you ask me. How many people do you know that's been together over half a century?  I don't think i could ever put up with someone for that long
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh... you partied on Christmas??

I didn't, so I might on New Years Eve...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ahh... you partied on Christmas??
> 
> I didn't, so I might on New Years Eve...

Click to collapse



I did 
And will be on New Years possibly. :thumbup:

It's practically mandatory for New Years Eve 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I did
> And will be on New Years possibly. :thumbup:
> 
> It's practically mandatory for New Years Eve
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, but you were the one who said he'd be with gramma and grampa, not me....


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I honestly don't know. Probably going to see my grandparents for new years. It might turn out to be another family get together
> 
> They just had their 60th anniversary on the 24th!! That is insane if you ask me. *How many people do you know that's been together over half a century?  I don't think i could ever put up with someone for that long  *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you must visit Asia.. and of course India... you would be amazed lol.. almost all famalies are like that.. my parents are at 26 years currently.. 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I think you must visit Asia.. and of course India... you would be amazed lol.. almost all famalies are like that.. my parents are at 26 years currently..
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Ya... I saw that, but didn't reply to him...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I know, but you were the one who said he'd be with gramma and grampa, not me....

Click to collapse



I will be
for a bit. But around 3am on new years I'll be getting into some trouble. The good kind that is 






Deadly. said:


> I think you must visit Asia.. and of course India... you would be amazed lol.. almost all famalies are like that.. my parents are at 26 years currently..
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Lol well I've never met anyone who's been together that long here. It's just a crazy thought to me. 

I've been to China and Japan. Not India however. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I will be
> for a bit. But around 3am on new years I'll be getting into some trouble. The good kind that is
> 
> Lol well I've never met anyone who's been together that long here. It's just a crazy thought to me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhh... the kind that ends up almost forgotten in an alcohol/vveed induced amnesia on the next day... 
Comes back in pieces...

You should... it's like they're different countries altogether... 
I went to China once... it had bad breath... and some other peculiar smells of unknown origin...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ahhh... the kind that ends up almost forgotten in an alcohol/vveed induced amnesia on the next day...
> Comes back in pieces...
> 
> You should... it's like they're different countries altogether...
> I went to China once... it had bad breath... and some other peculiar smells of unknown origin...

Click to collapse



Exactly 

And I actually enjoyed my time in China. It wasn't too bad. Though I do recall the smells of which speak 

Same for Japan. Though Tokyo was nice. Lots of welcoming people. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Exactly
> 
> And I actually enjoyed my time in China. It wasn't too bad. Though I do recall the smells of which speak
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Chinese just wanted my money. Being Indian, I didn't have a lot to give...

But I do want to go to Japan sometime...
It's totally awesome, I hear...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The Chinese just wanted my money. Being Indian, I didn't have a lot to give...
> 
> But I do want to go to Japan sometime...
> It's totally awesome, I hear...

Click to collapse



You are the sleep guy..go sleep man *Chris Tucker style*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 27, 2012)

My stupid cat ate my family's dinner.  It was the only food we had. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 27, 2012)

Is Apex around here.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 27, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The Chinese just wanted my money. Being Indian, I didn't have a lot to give...
> 
> But I do want to go to Japan sometime...
> It's totally awesome, I hear...

Click to collapse



Lol hell yea. They all want your money.  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You are the sleep guy..go sleep man *Chris Tucker style*

Click to collapse



NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## powerpoint45 (Dec 27, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Prawesome
> > Which thread was that again?
> >
> > "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Ok done

Sent from my Milestone X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 27, 2012)

Urahara said:


> My stupid cat ate my family's dinner.  It was the only food we had.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



Why not? Why not buy some o.o

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> NOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​

Click to collapse



Why not?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 27, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Why not? Why not buy some o.o
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lets rename prawn as a.k.a ynot

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh, how I love the days like tomorrow, where the only plans I have is showering, gaming and going to grandma and grandpa's for a sleepover. Life is good, indeed 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lets rename prawn as a.k.a ynot
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Hell, why not 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

So apparently, I have 3 names in this thread
Prawesome, prawn and why not
Great.. lol

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> So apparently, I have 3 names in this thread
> Prawesome, prawn and why not
> Great.. lol
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



That's three Alias's to go by 

Alternate egos. You are the Roger of Chi Delta Alpha Frat. 

Any objections?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That's three Alias's to go by
> 
> Alternate egos. You are the Roger of Chi Delta Alpha Frat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll second that. 

What's been shakin', Axis? How were the holidays?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll second that.
> 
> What's been shakin', Axis? How were the holidays?

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
Just been lurking from thread to thread for awhile. Not much else to do at the moment. And Xmas was great. Though I do miss being a kid and getting the lot of presents under the tree 

Instead I got a few gift cards, a 2liter of Coke and some Jack Daniels.  It was nice though. What about you brother? How was your Xmas?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Where the hell can I buy one of those?!
That's epic 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :thumbup:
> Just been lurking from thread to thread for awhile. Not much else to do at the moment. And Xmas was great. Though I do miss being a kid and getting the lot of presents under the tree
> 
> Instead I got a few gift cards, a 2liter of Coke and some Jack Daniels.  It was nice though. What about you brother? How was your Xmas?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like you had a good 'un! Mine was nice also. Went to the parent's house, ate, had a killer drum circle with my 73 year old father, sister, and brother who's in town from Denver. i got a djembe, a new tab, and a pair of Zombie Killer airsoft pistols. Best X-Mas to date...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sounds like you had a good 'un! Mine was nice also. Went to the parent's house, ate, had a killer drum circle with my 73 year old father, sister, and brother who's in town from Denver. i got a djembe, a new tab, and a pair of Zombie Killer airsoft pistols. Best X-Mas to date...

Click to collapse



Hell yea dude *\m/*

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

Tot updated sirs??

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Tot updated sirs??
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



You don't think dancing to a car alarm is easy enough :what: or the prank call..?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> Tot updated sirs??
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



R u really gonna ask this everyday instead of just checking the op yourself...  don't be lazy...


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

sowee sir...

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Wassup?

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

If anyone has an idea for a ToT, feel free to PM me and I will forward it along to get a consensus as to whether it will be acceptable. Just because there may be choices that might not necessarily be suitable for some doesn't mean that I'm (we're - the Governing Body) not open to suggestions. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> R u really gonna ask this everyday instead of just checking the op yourself...  don't be lazy...

Click to collapse



Any new tots?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> If anyone has an idea for a ToT, feel free to PM me and I will forward it along to get a consensus as to whether it will be acceptable. Just because there may be choices that might not necessarily be suitable for some doesn't mean that I'm (we're - the Governing Body) not open to suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What about trolling another website or forum.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 28, 2012)

Quote fail....  @ veeman...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2012)

Ohai people


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 28, 2012)

Sup Zaraki



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup Zaraki
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Nice Avatar


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 28, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nice Avatar

Click to collapse



:thanks:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah it upgraded to 3d


Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Yeah it upgraded to 3d
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



New siggy I see


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> New siggy I see

Click to collapse



Hehe yeah.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Dec 28, 2012)

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Just played Pokemin Stadium on N64. Of course, I won twice.

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Just played Pokemin Stadium on N64. Of course, I won twice.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



Play Super Mario.. :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Play Super Mario.. :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



We used to have it, but we lost it. I already completely beat the game anyways, like 10 years ago.

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> We used to have it, but we lost it. I already completely beat the game anyways, like 10 years ago.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



Lol I still remember when that game came out  it took my life from me 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> We used to have it, but we lost it. I already completely beat the game anyways, like 10 years ago.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



Dafuq?

How old are you again?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> How old are you again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right? I noticed that too...

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

Hai again 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> How old are you again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please.  I got Kingdom Hearts when it came out for playstation 2 when I was 4 and beat it like a boss. I remember getting the gamecube in 2001 for Christmas. I remember all of the N64 games I played and beat. That's why I'm so good at video games. I started young. 

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai again
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Hellllloooo

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Please.  I got Kingdom Hearts when it came out for playstation 2 when I was 4 and beat it like a boss. I remember getting the gamecube in 2001 for Christmas. I remember all of the N64 games I played and beat. That's why I'm so good at video games. I started young.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



View attachment 1597624

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Please.  I got Kingdom Hearts when it came out for playstation 2 when I was 4 and beat it like a boss. I remember getting the gamecube in 2001 for Christmas. I remember all of the N64 games I played and beat. That's why I'm so good at video games. I started young.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



I grew up on games from the arcade. It was all we had 



*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I grew up on games from the arcade. It was all we had
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't worry guys I haven't left . I'm sorry I've just been ultra busy shopping and searching for a gift for my lovely lady 'friend'. What's new?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Don't worry guys I haven't left . I'm sorry I've just been ultra busy shopping and searching for a gift for my lovely lady 'friend'. What's new?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi-ya.
Deadly can tell you what's new.

Late Christmas present for the Lady?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Anybody have some suggestions for my tapatalk sig? Maybe something anime related, preferably Bleach.

a.k.a. Josepho1997


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hi-ya.
> Deadly can tell you what's new.
> 
> Late Christmas present for the Lady?
> ...

Click to collapse



Won't be seeing her til Saturday, she's up north with her family. And yes, I'm an ultra procrastinator.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------

@urahara I don't watch bleach so I wouldnt know

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Anybody have some suggestions for my tapatalk sig? Maybe something anime related, preferably Bleach.
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



There.. try this..
signature help


___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Won't be seeing her til Saturday, she's up north with her family. And yes, I'm an ultra procrastinator.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Word. I'm a procrastinator at times myself.

:smokin: < this may be why 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hi-ya.
> Deadly can tell you what's new.
> 
> Late Christmas present for the Lady?
> ...

Click to collapse



Me? Why me

I mean like.. really why me!

JK.. tobiasorus.. hi there.. its too many things to say lol ... so I was like......

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Me? Why me
> 
> I mean like.. really why me!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you are all seeing 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone watch How I met Your Mother?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Because you are all seeing
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I thought this was coming.... I had a feeling... oh well, tobosaurus... actually all the things that are new here are...... well............ what can I say... nothing bro

Hey on side note.. did anyone notice 4 pledgers are going to be members today

And I dont even know who is one person there :sly:

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I thought this was coming.... I had a feeling... oh well, tobosaurus... actually all the things that are new here are...... well............ what can I say... nothing bro
> 
> Hey on side note.. did anyone notice 4 pledgers are going to be members today
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:what: I know none of them 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 28, 2012)

Woo! So far my Campaign for forest guard is awesome! I've got no opposing competitors. And it shall stay that way

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Testing...

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Woo! So far my Campaign for forest guard is awesome! I've got no opposing competitors. And it shall stay that way
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



*Paparazzi swarms around you*
How does it feel to know you're in good standings for the First Guard position?









I'm bored 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Morning guys..Though its almost 12 here already..lol

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Morning guys..Though its almost 12 here already..lol
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Good morning! 3:23AM here. I'll probably wake up around 2PM.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Morning bro. It's 3:24am here :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Good morning! 3:23AM here. I'll probably wake up around 2PM.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I slept at 3 yesterday..I mean today 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning bro. It's 3:24am here :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



 Go to sleep! 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Go to sleep!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Ha! Seems you need to as well :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning bro. It's 3:24am here :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Time difference eh...I hate all this time zone difference 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> *Paparazzi swarms around you*
> How does it feel to know you're in good standings for the First Guard position?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty damn good, 

On a side note, I just took apart my old Bluetooth dongle, now I know why I needed a new one
Found this online, thought it was funny 
Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Time difference eh...I hate all this time zone difference
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Then stop hating

& do something about it:sly:

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning bro. It's 3:24am here :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Oh its 2.29 here

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ha! Seems you need to as well :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I would have stayed up for an hour more but I don't know why I became so sleepy

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Then stop hating
> 
> & do something about it:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about those of ahead of GMT(GMT+) follow the normal day and those behind GMT imagine night time to be day :silly: 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 28, 2012)

Last year the UN voted on weather the entire world should been one time? But it went by as undecided so they will vote again later

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

I probably should go to sleep... I have some Dragon Ball to watch too.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I would have stayed up for an hour more but I don't know why I became so sleepy
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Ask, sleepy about it


Prawesome said:


> How about those of ahead of GMT(GMT+) follow the normal day and those behind GMT imagine night time to be day :silly:
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Aah.. I take back my words.. please don't try to fix things which doesn't need fixing

I wonder what will happen to world if....


___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh ad I'm going to sleep, farewell, for now..

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Aah.. I take back my words.. please don't try to fix things which doesn't need fixing
> 
> I wonder what will happen to world if....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or we could stop making the earth rotate and convert it into a cuboid or something ...
Night Tobias 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

My stupie back is killing me.  I guess that's what I get for forcing myself to lift a snowmobile buried in 3 feet of snow all by myself. And my stupid arms won't stop shaking. 

Cry, Benihime!

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 AM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> Oh ad I'm going to sleep, farewell, for now..
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good night.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> My stupie back is killing me.  I guess that's what I get for forcing myself to lift a snowmobile buried in 3 feet of snow all by myself. And my stupid arms won't stop shaking.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



More exercise than you're use to, eh?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 03:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Time difference eh...I hate all this time zone difference
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Lol yea it's hard to remember everyone's time zone 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> My stupie back is killing me.  I guess that's what I get for forcing myself to lift a snowmobile buried in 3 feet of snow all by myself. And my stupid arms won't stop shaking.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tie up your hands and ask someone to do some spanking then...

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> More exercise than you're use to, eh?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



No, but you try lifting a snowmobile buried in at least 2 feet of snow by yourself. And I'm only 15. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> No, but you try lifting a snowmobile buried in at least 2 feet of snow by yourself. And I'm only 15.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Lol I never said it was easy, just more than what you're use to. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I never said it was easy, just more than what you're use to.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ok. If only I had limitless "power"...
Anyways, Good night everybody!

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Ok. If only I had limitless "power"...
> Anyways, Good night everybody!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



 night Jessica

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Ok. If only I had limitless "power"...
> Anyways, Good night everybody!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Superman 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 28, 2012)

@tobias : yep.  How I met your mother.  
I watch 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## undercover (Dec 28, 2012)

Who wants a Nexus 4?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2012)

undercover said:


> who wants a nexus 4?
> 
> Sent from my nexus 4 using tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



qf !!!! You're up !!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

undercover said:


> Who wants a Nexus 4?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meeeee

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

Click to collapse



Heh good luck with that


----------



## undercover (Dec 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Meeeee
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Well, you are not having it 

Merry Christmas guys btw. Hope you had a good one. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

undercover said:


> Who wants a Nexus 4?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dafuq?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Slow deadly is slow

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Any and all musicians with with war stories (tour), check it..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35980356

My first thread 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Slow deadly is slow
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No I'm not.. I was helping KA.. and didn't see xda

@axis.. on it

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 28, 2012)

What's up guys? 
New year is coming!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No I'm not.. I was helping KA.. and didn't see xda
> 
> @axis.. on it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Expect funny and outright ridiculous stories 







LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys?
> New year is coming!

Click to collapse



Mornevening 
I see you're excited about the new year as well. Any plans?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys?
> New year is coming!

Click to collapse



Yeah, we,ll buy the 12 lucky fruits tomorrow. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

Back to xda app, tapatalk feels unresponsive.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

hello guys
ill do eat onion tot tomorrow...
but can i eat it without singing??
like what deadly did...

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Expect funny and outright ridiculous stories
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because Chinese New Year is coming soon too! February! 
Angpows are waiting for me, also lots of beer and wine. xD
Maybe a party on 31st Dec? :laugh:



OptimusLove said:


> Yeah, we,ll buy the 12 lucky fruits tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



What's that?


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Because Chinese New Year is coming soon too! February!
> Angpows are waiting for me, also lots of beer and wine. xD
> Maybe a party on 31st Dec? :laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a culture here to buy 12 different round/sphere shaped fruits for good luck.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Because Chinese New Year is coming soon too! February!
> Angpows are waiting for me, also lots of beer and wine. xD
> Maybe a party on 31st Dec? :laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Party on the 31st is a given 
And do tell, what is Angpow?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 28, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Its a culture here to buy 12 different round/sphere shaped fruits for good luck.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good luck in 2013!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 28, 2012)

My tot is uploaded.





Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

4D1L said:


> My tot is uploaded.
> [youtube] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv6OUzeKd2w[youtube]
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You'll have to upload it to the shared account so we can all see it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

4D1L said:


> My t8t is uploaded.
> [Youtube]yv6OUzeKd2w[youtube]
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Its private

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> hello guys
> ill do eat onion tot tomorrow...
> but can i eat it without singing??
> like what deadly did...
> ...

Click to collapse



sirs... can i??

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 28, 2012)

4D1L said:


> My tot is uploaded.
> [youtube]yv6OUzeKd2w[youtube]
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



It's private. Make it unlisted instead so only people with the link can see it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Expect funny and outright ridiculous stories
> 
> Mornevening
> I see you're excited about the new year as well. Any plans?
> ...

Click to collapse




ya, subscribed... nice story :thumbup:



me gonna stay in hostel for new year:banghead:

But some fun we will have..


jasonxD said:


> hello guys
> ill do eat onion tot tomorrow...
> but can i eat it without singing??
> like what deadly did...
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.. you have to sing... mine was like that before rules changed..






4D1L said:


> My tot is uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Will be added to TOT post..
___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

undercover said:


> Well, you are not having it
> 
> Merry Christmas guys btw. Hope you had a good one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What...So not fair man 





jasonxD said:


> hello guys
> ill do eat onion tot tomorrow...
> but can i eat it without singing??
> like what deadly did...
> ...

Click to collapse





jasonxD said:


> sirs... can i??
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



Common dude.. 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

come on sirs...
please let me just eat the onion and let me join this frat >.>

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> come on sirs...
> please let me just eat the onion and let me join this frat >.>
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



Just do prank call

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2012)

just released my icon pack http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35981592


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Just do prank call
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



i dunno how to prank call  

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> i dunno how to prank call
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



Read tots carefully.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> i dunno how to prank call
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



Its easy, you call somebody, then talk random nonsense 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Its easy, you call sare somebody, then talk random nonsense
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



tell them "when was the last time you checked for STD?"
"it appears in your recent record you are HIV positive"


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> tell them "when was the last time you checked for STD?"
> "it appears in your recent record you are HIV positive"

Click to collapse



LOL

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> tell them "when was the last time you checked for STD?"
> "it appears in your recent record you are HIV positive"

Click to collapse



Yes! ^^That^^

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Alan.. you can release it here if you want...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824656 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 28, 2012)

Just realised that I haven't made an intro. 
Okay, I'll start now. 

My name is Lewis(I know it's obvious). 
Just passed my 17 this year and have graduate from high school this year.
So why did I choose LewisGauss as my username?
Well, it's just because the combination of the name Lewis and Gauss sounds cool.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

Afternoon muffins 




         "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your tapatalk signature is annoying.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Your tapatalk signature is annoying.

Click to collapse



Why? 




         "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

i cant see it in whole 






_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> i cant see it in whole
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Refresh it to make it work..

@jugg1es.. he meant the button kinda. Makes it hard to navigate may be?

Anyway.. good morning 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

What size image do i need to fill the avatar box? The white is annoying me 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

I think its 120x120?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Refresh it to make it work..
> 
> @jugg1es.. he meant the button kinda. Makes it hard to navigate may be?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. You're right! :good:


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Refresh it to make it work..
> 
> @jugg1es.. he meant the button kinda. Makes it hard to navigate may be?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Started using it when i had long sigs to post, I'll sort it 




         "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I think its 120x120?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks much :thumbup:
But it doesn't seem to make a difference 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

This any better 

"The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> This any better
> 
> "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."

Click to collapse



i dont get it 

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What size image do i need to fill the avatar box? The white is annoying me
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Any resolution... just make it a square one... like Ella suggested.. same dimentions on both sides

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> This any better
> 
> "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."

Click to collapse



Ya its better.. but I don't have problem with either way

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I think its 120x120?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hello sir or ma'am..
u usin the GTAB 2 7.0 inch right?
what Custom Rom are u runnin?

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2012)

who uses glasses here?
i have a -0.5


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> who uses glasses here?
> i have a -0.5

Click to collapse



U know I do.. did you check the link I gave? 

Me haz -0.5 & -1.0

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> i dont get it
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



You've obviously not been on the interwebs as long as i have then 

"The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> You've obviously not been on the interwebs as long as i have then
> 
> "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."

Click to collapse









_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> hello sir or ma'am..
> u usin the GTAB 2 7.0 inch right?
> what Custom Rom are u runnin?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock 4.0.4

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

Benchmark on the stock TF300T - not bad, not bad at all... 



Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Benchmark on the stock TF300T - not bad, not bad at all...
> 
> View attachment 1598012
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning apex
How have you got in with the one s

"The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Morning apex
> How have you got in with the one s
> 
> "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."

Click to collapse



Morning Juggs! I haven't had time still to get things in order with the One S yet. Probably will this weekend. 

Benchmark with performance more enabled on the TF300T:



Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Morning Juggs! I haven't had time still to get things in order with the One S yet. Probably will this weekend.
> 
> Benchmark with performance more enabled on the TF300T:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad, what are you running on that 

"The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Not bad, what are you running on that
> 
> "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."

Click to collapse



Nothing yet, still not rooted, no custom ROM, just plain ol' stock! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

Mine, Why so low? Isnt this the flagship Tab?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Benchmark on the stock TF300T - not bad, not bad at all...
> 
> View attachment 1598012
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hey sir
ill do the eat onion tot
but can i do it without singing like a boss??

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nothing yet, still not rooted, no custom ROM, just plain ol' stock!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



And how long will it last on stock? 

"The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

Detailed

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> who uses glasses here?
> i have a -0.5

Click to collapse








Deadly. said:


> U know I do.. did you check the link I gave?
> 
> Me haz -0.5 & -1.0
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have -2.75 and -3.5 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

Antutu is biased. The highest rankings are MI-2 and Optimus G. Sounds unfair.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> hey sir
> ill do the eat onion tot
> but can i do it without singing like a boss??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What else do you suggest to accompany the eating of the onion? The last one done was sort of uneventful, which is why I felt it necessary to include something more entertaining to go along with it. 



jugg1es said:


> And how long will it last on stock?
> 
> "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."

Click to collapse



Not long, not long at all...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> What else do you suggest to accompany the eating of the onion? The last one done was sort of uneventful, which is why I felt it necessary to include something more entertaining to go along with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not long, not long at all...

Click to collapse



I've got a wildfire s to root this afternoon,  picked it up for less than a packet cigs 

"The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

Xiaomi and LG must have payed the antutu admins :-[

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Antutu is biased. The highest rankings are MI-2 and Optimus G. Sounds unfair.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's quite fair actually..Both of them pack krait processors

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 28, 2012)

pllleeaasseee siirrss..
can i just eat the onion and join the frat?

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> pllleeaasseee siirrss..
> can i just eat the onion and join the frat?
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> pllleeaasseee siirrss..
> can i just eat the onion and join the frat?
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



jason.. stop it lol.. its not cool to ask again and again... wait a bit... there may come a task which is easy for you.. or try the one which are there..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

@ Tezlastorme,  what rom are you running on your wildfire? 

"The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2012)

Morning !!

Silly muffins Trix are for kids!! 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 28, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> @ Tezlastorme,  what rom are you running on your wildfire?
> 
> "The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."

Click to collapse



Switching between my customized CM9.1 and CM10. Why do you ask? btw its wildfire S


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> pllleeaasseee siirrss..
> can i just eat the onion and join the frat?
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



No pledge for you


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Switching between my customized CM9.1 and CM10. Why do you ask? btw its wildfire S

Click to collapse



Holy cow, how many bricks?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 28, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Switching between my customized CM9.1 and CM10. Why do you ask? btw its wildfire S

Click to collapse



Yeh noticed the s, just too lazy to type it 
Picked one up today for a song, gonna root it later. As i don't like sense 

"The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and children are FBI agents."


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> No pledge for you

Click to collapse



He can eat and break dance while doing so. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

Updates made to OP... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 28, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Holy cow, how many bricks?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I've never bricked it. If I had, well I'm getting JTAG equipment soon so...

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

How do I get nominated for something?


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

You can nominate yourself, and if others second the motion, you can be added to the candidate list. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey apex !! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You can nominate yourself, and if others second the motion, you can be added to the candidate list.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I nominate myself for 1337 h4x0r supr3m€


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Hey apex !!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hey man, what's up? How were the holidays? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I nominate myself for 1337 h4x0r supr3m€

Click to collapse



I +1 that 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey man, what's up? How were the holidays?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



They were fine, some drama came up lately though 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 28, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> I +1 that
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Apex, add that to the OP


----------



## cascabel (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Updates made to OP...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



i get scared when you update the op.  because i have to read it... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> They were fine, some drama came up lately though
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Girl trouble, eh? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Thanks
> 
> Apex, add that to the OP

Click to collapse



Doesn't sound very official. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Girl trouble, eh?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Started with that, then drama with my brother that is more intense, if you go look last 10 pages in mafia thread, u will see.. or just view all my posts on profile 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

Is there any alternative to gingerbreak for ics?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BeerChameleon (Dec 28, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Is there any alternative to gingerbreak for ics?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Cf root? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## _Variable (Dec 28, 2012)

BeerChameleon said:


> Cf root?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ok ill do tomorrow

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 28, 2012)

My ToT is now uploaded.





Sent FROM MY MUFFIN


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2012)

R.I.P The Rev


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

4D1L said:


> My ToT is now uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Added to my TOT list post

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!  
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2012)

i feel like doing the TOT too 

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

where are the new TOT questions?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i feel like doing the TOT too
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------
> 
> where are the new TOT questions?

Click to collapse



Read op noob

Or check 8000tg post bro

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Heeya peeps..Gonna go out right now anyway so I wont be replying 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2012)

i'll mix 8 with 7 with a little twist 

@prawn,
fine go away!
like all the others


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'll mix 8 with 7 with a little twist
> 
> @prawn,
> fine go away!
> like all the others

Click to collapse



I'm here, but you won't reply to me!!!   :'( :*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm here, but you won't reply to me!!!   :'( :*

Click to collapse



HI

so,...
when are you gonna go TOT?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'll mix 8 with 7 with a little twist
> 
> @prawn,
> fine go away!
> like all the others

Click to collapse



I didnt leave... 




















But now I am 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> HI
> 
> so,...
> when are you gonna go TOT?

Click to collapse



Dunno... soon... but I dunno when...

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I didnt leave...
> 
> But now I am
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Go away, Prawn.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'll mix 8 with 7 with a little twist
> 
> @prawn,
> fine go away!
> like all the others

Click to collapse



i'll be waiting bro. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Go away, Prawn.

Click to collapse



yea prawn, go away



cascabel said:


> i'll be waiting bro.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks,
i'm thinking of what i'll do,
the choices are so limited


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Sup.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## cascabel (Dec 28, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yea prawn, go away
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do something different. it would help if you've downed a few beers... 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 28, 2012)

Dead thread is dead!  Went to the doctor yesterday with the wife, 7 weeks along and healthy as an ox!  About 7 months to go!!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Dead thread is dead!  Went to the doctor yesterday with the wife, 7 weeks along and healthy as an ox!  About 7 months to go!!!

Click to collapse



:thumbup: great news...
New tot came... checked? See my sig
___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 28, 2012)

What is this I don't even ....



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> What is this I don't even ....
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Wut? Wut r u talking bout?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Why am I the reason for the sleezing? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why am I the reason for the sleezing?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



You really wanna know that

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

@apex:  check your PMs. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @apex:  check your PMs.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You woke up just now?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You woke up just now?
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Partially 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Partially
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I think you missed a TOT.. and you need to see some new thread in ot section.. and you got a pm.. and I thought you were fixing avatar.. lol

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I think you missed a TOT.. and you need to see some new thread in ot section.. and you got a pm.. and I thought you were fixing avatar.. lol
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw it I believe. 
What thread?
Check your PM
And I was but the avatar doesn't display properly no matter what i do. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I saw it I believe.
> What thread?
> Check your PM
> And I was but the avatar doesn't display properly no matter what i do.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well threads are quite funny some.. that one which is way too long op.. beats our op I think lol..
And that people pic thread and xda checking dates and what not..

Also give me your image of avatar.. I will give you proper one which fits for you..

And check pm

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well threads are quite funny some.. that one which is way too long op.. beats our op I think lol..
> And that people pic thread and xda checking dates and what not..
> 
> Also give me your image of avatar.. I will give you proper one which fits for you..
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol oh those threads eh?
Yea, some of the things you read/see in OT are crazy 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You really wanna know that
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh I'm a member? It's time to get back my old sig and avatar..! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol oh those threads eh?
> Yea, some of the things you read/see in OT are crazy
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Check your pm nao!!

@veeman.. I'm not gonna tell you though 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Check your pm nao!!
> 
> @veeman.. I'm not gonna tell you though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But y? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Superman
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



 Goku

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Goku
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Hi 

Y u no put square avatar

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Back..Had awesome food 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

What can I do today guys? 
Give me ideas 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Back..Had awesome food
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



seriously.. I'm hungry here.. lets not talk about food




Axis_Drummer said:


> What can I do today guys?
> Give me ideas
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



well, get out and have fun with ingress

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What can I do today guys?
> Give me ideas
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Do a ToT.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What can I do today guys?
> Give me ideas
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Get drunk?
Or make a rig?







Deadly. said:


> seriously.. I'm hungry here.. lets not talk about food
> 
> 
> well, get out and have fun with ingress
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh it was nothing. It was just a Shawarma which had chicken and French fries as fillings in kuboos and it had the awesomestestest of garlic sauce 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> seriously.. I'm hungry here.. lets not talk about food
> 
> 
> well, get out and have fun with ingress
> ...

Click to collapse



I could ...
but I'm low on gas and money. 






4D1L said:


> Do a ToT.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



In due time  I may do something not on the list, but it'll be worthy 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> In due time  I may do something not on the list, but it'll be worthy
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



 **eagerly waiting** 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Get drunk?
> Or make a rig?
> 
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse




make a rig meaning?






Deadly. said:


> **eagerly waiting**
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I'll make it as amusing to you guys as possible. I have no shame 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> make a rig meaning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A computer build by yourself? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> make a rig meaning?
> 
> 
> Lol I'll make it as amusing to you guys as possible. I have no shame
> ...

Click to collapse



Meaning .... to customize it I guess.. like painting it or something like that I think... visual change..

On shame part... I don't care much either... but here society is too strict.. so.. not much liberty..

Well, good luck to whatever you are planning!

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> A computer build by yourself?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Too much money involved lol 
Christmas put me in a hole bro. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> A computer build by yourself?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



To pass the time?

Are you kidding me

Who would buy things to assemble them and all that for passing time!:banghead:

You are supposed to buy things if you have a need if it.. not to pass the time lol
___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Meaning .... to customize it I guess.. like painting it or something like that I think... visual change..
> 
> On shame part... I don't care much either... but here society is too strict.. so.. not much liberty..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea but they don't know what goes in your basement 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> To pass the time?
> 
> Are you kidding me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you heard of legos?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea but they don't know what goes in your basement
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well, living in hostel has some problems... no privacy is one of them..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Have you heard of legos?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yes

So?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, living in hostel has some problems... no privacy is one of them..
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



You buy them and assemble them to pass time.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Well, living in hostel has some problems... no privacy is one of them..
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



True. But I'm a rebel 
Not as bad as I use to be though 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> You buy them and assemble them to pass time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Have you heard of read all posts and dont comment from middle?


___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Have you heard of read all posts and doing comment from middle?
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



No.
What is read? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



See.. that's the problem 

We were talking of "rig" assembly

 Not some kid stuff 

U mad bro?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> See.. that's the problem
> 
> We were talking of "rig" assembly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mad. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> I mad.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Good.. now I'm happy

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Good.. now I'm happy
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, u mad.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Lol, u mad.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Nice try

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Nice try
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=vFgXF0a_Yw4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=vFgXF0a_Yw4

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



FTFY
___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> No one is listening until you make a mistake.

Click to collapse



Too lazy.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Bout to flash back to ParanoidAndroid. 
I'll be back on in a bit guys. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2012)

So I have a few days of the intended recipient you are you can you have any questions or any attachments are not the sender immediately by the same time for your browser to see if you can get a few weeks ago but the intended recipient please notify me know if you have any of the same for a lot and then we can get the sender by reply email address is a few days of this message and I am so that I can be able to the same. I hope you understand.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> So I have a few days of the intended recipient you are you can you have any questions or any attachments are not the sender immediately by the same time for your browser to see if you can get a few weeks ago but the intended recipient please notify me know if you have any of the same for a lot and then we can get the sender by reply email address is a few days of this message and I am so that I can be able to the same. I hope you understand.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



TL;DR

@axis.. I would be asleep by then.. good night guys..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

veeman said:


> So I have a few days of the intended recipient you are you can you have any questions or any attachments are not the sender immediately by the same time for your browser to see if you can get a few weeks ago but the intended recipient please notify me know if you have any of the same for a lot and then we can get the sender by reply email address is a few days of this message and I am so that I can be able to the same. I hope you understand.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Què?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> TL;DR
> 
> @axis.. I would be asleep by then.. good night guys..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I'm sure I'll still be on when you wake up. 

Sleep easy bro

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I'm sure I'll still be on when you wake up.
> 
> Sleep easy bro
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey drummer. Seen anymore of them northern lights? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 28, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hey drummer. Seen anymore of them northern lights?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey, you missed a TOT

Also, did anyone saw this?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1574401

Does it work for other devices? Or only for s2?? 

Edit: now slept ..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 28, 2012)

undercover said:


> Hey drummer. Seen anymore of them northern lights?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HA! 
Of course 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Hey, you missed a TOT
> 
> Also, did anyone saw this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Says the framework itself should work for any stock ICS or AOSP based ROM

Just make a backup first of course

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 28, 2012)

Apex I've been nominated for 1337 h4x0r 5upr3m€ (or similar)


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey people.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 28, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey people.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Hey 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 28, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Too much money involved lol
> Christmas put me in a hole bro.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Thats sad 







Deadly. said:


> To pass the time?
> 
> Are you kidding me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Its fun though 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Què?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Read it again. It makes sense.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## undercover (Dec 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Read it again. It makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



No. It doesn't. :screwy:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

undercover said:


> No. It doesn't. :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Does too. Maybe you need to relearn English. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Does too. Maybe you need to relearn English.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Or maybe you do...


----------



## undercover (Dec 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Does too. Maybe you need to relearn English.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I never learnt it in the first place 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

undercover said:


> I never learnt it in the first place
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What are you typing in? Japanese? 

Sent from my Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Or maybe you do...

Click to collapse



I no lrn engileesh.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Apex I've been nominated for 1337 h4x0r 5upr3m€ (or similar)

Click to collapse



I have no idea what this means... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> I no lrn engileesh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



It is painfully obvious!


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have no idea what this means...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



So I get the dictator position right? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> It is painfully obvious!

Click to collapse



Lols, I no kno wat ure takling abowt.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> No pledge for you

Click to collapse









cancel mah pledge thing here..
im outta here -.-

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 29, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> cancel mah pledge thing here..
> im outta here -.-
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse





Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> cancel mah pledge thing here..
> im outta here -.-
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinXclusive®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



Word to the wise: don't listen to anyone except those who are of the Governing Body regarding any requests, etc. Members have a tendency to troll others. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

Sup guys

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sup axis?  How's it going?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

Not a whole lot. Just relaxing on the back porch listening to it rain. 

You?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 29, 2012)

Watching my daughter try to ride the dog around the house...  its pretty entertaining actually!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Watching my daughter try to ride the dog around the house...  its pretty entertaining actually!

Click to collapse



Haha my little girl does the same thing. It's hilarious. She loves it when we go to my uncles because she gets to ride the Great Dane around the house Lol 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Word to the wise: don't listen to anyone except those who are of the Governing Body regarding any requests, etc. Members have a tendency to troll others.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



No, they would never do such a thing, would they? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

undercover said:


> No, they would never do such a thing, would they?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're task, if you so chose: find the real troll. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You're task, if you so chose: find the real troll.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You get my ideas?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 29, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha my little girl does the same thing. It's hilarious. She loves it when we go to my uncles because she gets to ride the Great Dane around the house Lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lol best thing ever!  And my dog happens to like it to...  he will lay down and wait for her to climb on, then get up and start walking around the house with her holding on for dear life!  Its great!

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> You're task, if you so chose: find the real troll.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmmm...  where's veeman???  Lol


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol best thing ever!  And my dog happens to like it to...  he will lay down and wait for her to climb on, then get up and start walking around the house with her holding on for dear life!  Its great!

Click to collapse



Lol that's awesome. 
Kids do the damndest things 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey people.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Good morning everyone... who wants an ingress invite?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Hey people.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Yo







Deadly. said:


> Good morning everyone... who wants an ingress invite?
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Told you I'd still be on 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Told you I'd still be on
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm up early

Otherwise chances were less

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Good morning everyone... who wants an ingress invite?
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning. I do!!! (Not really)

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## _Variable (Dec 29, 2012)

Good morning all.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 29, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Cry, Benihime!

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

Hey guys I got some photos taken of me today. Give me a sec and I'll upload them.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

Urahara said:


> FTFY
> 
> Cry, Benihime!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Here they are. I know what you're thinking, "Wow! You're only 15!". Well, yes I am. Also, don't make fun of how fat I am!
Here it is 










        Trololololo
    


Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Here they are. I know what you're thinking, "Wow! You're only 15!". Well, yes I am. Also, don't make fun of how fat I am!
> Here it is
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, I was expecting nothing less from you. Trollolol McFatty 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 29, 2012)

Howdy:beer:

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm up early
> 
> Otherwise chances were less
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been getting buzzed and practicing drums. Filmed some videos with 5 cymbals removed. I was messing up terribly. Even though it was all improvised  

Thought about uploading one 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Lol, I was expecting nothing less from you. Trollolol McFatty
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I knew that's all was coming 




tobiascuypers said:


> Howdy:beer:
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yo man.. what's up?




Axis_Drummer said:


> I've been getting buzzed and practicing drums. Filmed some videos with 5 cymbals removed. I was messing up terribly. Even though it was all improvised
> 
> Thought about uploading one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No need of thinking...

DoooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeT

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No need of thinking...
> 
> DoooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know Lol 
Might think about it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I don't know Lol
> Might think about it.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You know.. thinking is bad for brains.. it messes up things

So, doooooeeeeeet

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 29, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by veeman
> > Lol, I was expecting nothing less from you. Trollolol McFatty
> >
> > Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Welcome back gingerbread man 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You know.. thinking is bad for brains.. it messes up things
> 
> So, doooooeeeeeet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is true Lol. I'll have to setup a YouTube account. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Welcome back gingerbread man
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



View attachment 1599700


Hi QF.. you can come in here..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1599700
> 
> 
> Hi QF.. you can come in here..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmmm...   maybe you should word that a bit differently...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hmmmm...   maybe you should word that a bit differently...

Click to collapse



Dafuq? Is that what I think it was

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------

You got yourself an invite for ingress?


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you all ever go on /b/?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Dafuq? Is that what I think it was
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya maybe..  pm me if you want to see if it'll work for ya...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ya maybe..  pm me if you want to see if it'll work for ya...

Click to collapse



No no.. I'm already playing.. I got one extra today... so I was searching for someone who is still waiting... I'll ask in resistance thread..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No no.. I'm already playing.. I got one extra today... so I was searching for someone who is still waiting... I'll ask in resistance thread..
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO GIVE IT TO INGRESSFORUMS 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 AM ----------

Also, hai 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y U NO GIVE IT TO INGRESSFORUMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because no one asked 

And I thought giving it to people I know is better than giving it to some random guy 


And hi

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

PS: so you want or not :sly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

@Deadly: I'm uploading the video now. It's taking forever though :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @Deadly: I'm uploading the video now. It's taking forever though :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## undercover (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> No no.. I'm already playing.. I got one extra today... so I was searching for someone who is still waiting... I'll ask in resistance thread..
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Me please. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Y U NO GIVE IT TO INGRESSFORUMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop *****ing 

And NO. You can't have my N4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

undercover said:


> Me please.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You really don't have an invite? 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## undercover (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You really don't have an invite?
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



I really don't. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

undercover said:


> I really don't.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK.. send your email id in pm NAO!

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 29, 2012)

undercover said:


> Me please.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GIMMEH YOUR N4 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## undercover (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK.. send your email id in pm NAO!
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



This person finds this post useful:undercover 
:thumbup:

Got email, thank you. 


On another note, finally getting decent battery life. 14h off charger 4.5h screen on and still going. 7 percent left. :thumbup:
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

undercover said:


> This person finds this post useful:undercover
> :thumbup:
> 
> On another note, finally getting decent battery life. 14h off charger 4.5h screen on and still going. 7 percent left. :thumbup:
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check your email NAO!

And your email id is bit queer lol

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## undercover (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Check your email NAO!
> 
> And your email id is bit queer lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Queer is slang for gay. 
That's my name and surname in that email 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

undercover said:


> Queer is slang for gay.
> That's my name and surname in that email
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol.. sorry for that.. queer I thought it meant weird... I will check dictionary once

I didn't mean it like that

This is what I meant and actual meaning of that word taught to me in my school...



> . At variance with what is usual or normal; differing in some odd way from what is ordinary; odd; singular; strange; whimsical; as, a queer story or act

Click to collapse



___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dont you call tin..i mean undercover gay.
AFAIK he isn't one. But idk if it changed in the meantime 

On the other (Galaxy) note whats up everyone?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 29, 2012)

Undercover's last name sounds like "magazine" 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Dont you call tin..i mean undercover gay.
> AFAIK he isn't one. But idk if it changed in the meantime
> 
> On the other (Galaxy) note whats up everyone?
> ...

Click to collapse



The sky

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

Urahara said:


> Here they are. I know what you're thinking, "Wow! You're only 15!". Well, yes I am. Also, don't make fun of how fat I am!
> Here it is
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those are some great pictures  Mind sharing some more? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Those are some great pictures  Mind sharing some more?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



View attachment 1600040




___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## werked (Dec 29, 2012)

This thread never sleeps.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

werked said:


> This thread never sleeps.

Click to collapse



Thanks to Me

Hi there werked

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1600040
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe i should start
putting sarcasm tags next time...







werked said:


> This thread never sleeps.

Click to collapse



Nope 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Maybe i should start
> putting sarcasm tags next time...
> View attachment 1600076
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know, swiping my sig ideas, now reposting my pics. Will it ever end? 

Morning muffins 

Smoking is one of the leading causes of statistics.
- Fletcher Knebel


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Maybe i should start
> putting sarcasm tags next time...
> View attachment 1600076
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup.. may be I should start to do that too



___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 29, 2012)

Ohai people


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I don't know, swiping my sig ideas, now reposting my pics. Will it ever end?
> 
> Morning muffins
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the sig idea for quite some time, before I saw yours..
That was your pic? I don't see any copyright mark 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I had the sig idea for quite some time, before I saw yours..
> That was your pic? I don't see any copyright mark
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



An idea is just an idea until its put into practice,  and someone got there before you.  Are you out to reinvent the wheel as well? 

Smoking is one of the leading causes of statistics.
- Fletcher Knebel


----------



## _Variable (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi all been playing with google translate

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> An idea is just an idea until its put into practice,  and someone got there before you.  Are you out to reinvent the wheel as well?
> 
> Smoking is one of the leading causes of statistics.
> - Fletcher Knebel

Click to collapse



It was put into practice a lot of time ago actually ...I used to include quotes into my real signature..I just put them into my mobile sig now..

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

I killed it 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## _Variable (Dec 29, 2012)

Thr3ad r3incarnat3d.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 29, 2012)

I got bored so...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I got bored so...

Click to collapse



I am not a huge fan of his..
I lost interest in WWE when DX left 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> I am not a huge fan of his..
> I lost interest in WWE when DX left
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Well, I don't watch wrestling so God forbid I should say anything about wrestling  just thpught I'd be funny to do this


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 29, 2012)

Just met an amazing girl on Omegle. Dayyyyumn! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 29, 2012)

im back >.>

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented Illusion®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> im back >.>
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented Illusion®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



Without sign and avatar? 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 29, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just met an amazing girl on Omegle. Dayyyyumn!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For the last time, veeman is a dude  :/


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Without sign and avatar?
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



He did say he was leaving the frat







RohinZaraki said:


> For the last time, veeman is a dude  :/

Click to collapse




Not so sure about that 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn. Went to Times Square, KL has lots of pretty girl, no matter which race of girl do you want.


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> He did say he was leaving the frat
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



...And has been struck from the Pledge List.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ...And has been struck from the Pledge List.

Click to collapse



Deserters get the cold shoulder eh? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Not so sure about that
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



InfinityFTW I feel bad for ya son, but I got 99 problems and a veeman ain't one 



LewisGauss said:


> Damn. Went to Times Square, KL has lots of pretty girl, no matter which race of girl do you want.

Click to collapse



I want a girl who plays NFS...I don't care about the other races


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> ...And has been struck from the Pledge List.

Click to collapse



You never update nomination vote list:sly::banghead:

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Deserters get the cold shoulder eh?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Well, not exactly. But without completing the two week pledge period, they either must stay over or simply be considered a 'lurker'... 





Deadly. said:


> You never update nomination vote list:sly::banghead:
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Wha...? I've updated, updated, then updated some more! Thought I had gone through every legitimate nomination and added them. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I want a girl who plays NFS...I don't care about the other races

Click to collapse



WHAT?! Need For Speed?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wha...? I've updated, updated, then updated some more! Thought I had gone through every legitimate nomination and added them.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You really forgot MY pm with links...

Didn't ya now?

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 29, 2012)

Why cant i nominate my self?


“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You really forgot NY pm with links...
> 
> Didn't ya now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, in fact I referenced those links and added them all. I'll triple, no... quadruple check again but I was certain all that were legit were included. Damn, I need a way to have more admin abilities for others to maintain this thread. It's like another full-time job for me... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 29, 2012)

Lurk, lurk, lurk, 

Smoking is one of the leading causes of statistics.
- Fletcher Knebel


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, in fact I referenced those links and added them all. I'll triple, no... quadruple check again but I was certain all that were legit were included. Damn, I need a way to have more admin abilities for others to maintain this thread. It's like another full-time job for me...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



OK... wait.. right there.. wait then..

I guess you missed only mine:sly::sly:
:banghead::banghead:

I can help.. if that was possible lol.. 2 people can't be op I guess

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK... wait.. right there.. wait then..
> 
> I guess you missed only mine:sly::sly:
> :banghead::banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



If 2 people were op then it would be ops.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 29, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Why cant i nominate my self?
> 
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



You just did 
I +1 this 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

4D1L said:


> If 2 people were op then it would be ops.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Yes.. but 2 people can't be op in the sense.. I'm speaking of a single person in that line at a time 

@apex.. this is post you need to see..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35173191

And thanks.. I know its hard to update..:angel:  

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> For the last time, veeman is a dude  :/

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> He did say he was leaving the frat
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



   :what:


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yes.. but 2 people can't be op in the sense.. I'm speaking of a single person in that line at a time
> 
> @apex.. this is post you need to see..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's that?


----------



## _Variable (Dec 29, 2012)

Hai

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yo Optimus Fan Boy.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 29, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Yo Optimus Fan Girl

Click to collapse



FTFY 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 29, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Yo Optimus Fan Boy.

Click to collapse



Still cant think of a new username since converting to Galaxy clan.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Yo Optimus Fan Girl.

Click to collapse



FTFY

And y u no click link

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 29, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Still cant think of a new username since converting to Galaxy clan.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



He's a girl??!!!! 



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> And y u no click link
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG. 
Clicked, but don't understand that.


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Still cant think of a new username since converting to Galaxy clan.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



GalaxyLove


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Still cant think of a new username since converting to Galaxy clan.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Galaxylove

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 29, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> *He*'s a *girl*??!!!!

Click to collapse



Really ? Those 2 words in one sentence


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Really ? Those 2 words in one sentence

Click to collapse



Yes. Really.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> GalaxyLove

Click to collapse



:high-five:

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> No, in fact I referenced those links and added them all. I'll triple, no... quadruple check again but I was certain all that were legit were included. Damn, I need a way to have more admin abilities for others to maintain this thread. It's like another full-time job for me...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Split the op up and ask mod to give you a couple of first posts. Give the parts of the broken up op to posts 1,2,3,4etc then get a mod to give certain people a post to manage, delegate and then you wont have to do all the work

Smoking is one of the leading causes of statistics.
- Fletcher Knebel


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :high-five:
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



Great minds think alike. :thumbup:


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Updated Nominations again. Let me know if I've still missed some. I've got to go link my portal to another one three km away, so I'll be back shortly.

Also, We should start an early voting, since Tuesday not everyone will be able to be online, etc. to do it all in one day. I have made the private group for the House, and I will be adding a thread there *to only be used for voting purposes*, please don't spam it with anything other than your votes for each candidate. I don't want to have to thumb through mountains of junk to get the votes.

I'm also sending out invitations to the group for those newly joined Members of the fraternity, so please look for them if you've not already been included. Wait for my post to start the voting process, that will be the only one I will be looking at and the Governing Body will consider as 'real' votes cast.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Updated Nominations again. Let me know if I've still missed some. I've got to go link my portal to another one three km away, so I'll be back shortly.
> 
> Also, We should start an early voting, since Tuesday not everyone will be able to be online, etc. to do it all in one day. I have made the private group for the House, and I will be adding a thread there *to only be used for voting purposes*, please don't spam it with anything other than your votes for each candidate. I don't want to have to thumb through mountains of junk to get the votes.
> 
> I'm also sending out invitations to the group for those newly joined Members of the fraternity, so please look for them if you've not already been included. Wait for my post to start the voting process, that will be the only one I will be looking at and the Governing Body will consider as 'real' votes cast.

Click to collapse



YES SIR.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You just did
> I +1 this
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noob

To +1 something they have to be nominated first.. he didn't say any position..

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> YES SIR.

Click to collapse



Although, I just saw Deadly's post in the group stating a possible issue found with that idea - not everyone can see the group if on the mobile (Tapatalk) app, and therefore they would have to log into the mobile site to be participatory.

Re-thinking another possibility...


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Although, I just saw Deadly's post in the group stating a possible issue found with that idea - not everyone can see the group if on the mobile (Tapatalk) app, and therefore they would have to log into the mobile site to be participatory.
> 
> Re-thinking another possibility...

Click to collapse



Maybe using a Google Docs to make a survey?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Although, I just saw Deadly's post in the group stating a possible issue found with that idea - not everyone can see the group if on the mobile (Tapatalk) app, and therefore they would have to log into the mobile site to be participatory.
> 
> Re-thinking another possibility...

Click to collapse



Lol... you read it now

It was so long back I said that...!

Also, you need to see this..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35173191

And thanks.. I know its hard to update..:angel:  

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Maybe using a Google Docs to make a survey?

Click to collapse



And send every member the link.


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... you read it now
> 
> It was so long back I said that...!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw those, but some are nominations for positions made by (or for) Governing Body Members, which isn't allowed, and some nominations were made from that strand of links by non-Members, so they cannot be counted.

Also, I may not be fully awake yet to be able to focus on all the +1's, but I think I have them all tied up in the OP now - at least the ones that should be counted.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 29, 2012)

We can use springpad.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I saw those, but some are nominations for positions made by (or for) Governing Body Members, which isn't allowed, and some nominations were made from that strand of links by non-Members, so they cannot be counted.
> 
> Also, I may not be fully awake yet to be able to focus on all the +1's, but I think I have them all tied up in the OP now - at least the ones that should be counted.

Click to collapse



But if you say governing body members can't vote on nominated people.. we already have their names in voted list at op post

I guess you are not fully awake.. because axis,QF,sleepy aren't outsiders 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35043737

Axis_drummer

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35057513

QF..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35057560

SleepyKrushna 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex, you here?

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apex, you here?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Spam fest over

I freezed the app

Yup he is here..


And y u no vote for me:banghead:
___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Apex, you here?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



I'm always on...


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> But if you say governing body members can't vote on nominated people.. we already have their names in voted list at op post
> 
> I guess you are not fully awake.. because axis,QF,sleepy aren't outsiders
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, added Sleepy's nomination for you as Risk Management Chairman. That's the only one I see - since Axis and QF are of the Governing Body, and cannot be nominated for Officer Positions. We (the Body) made this conclusion after some discussion, because we felt the Officer Positions would be best suited for Members, and to make things more fun for them. If we (the Body) were elected, we would probably be holding Officer Positions, and that would take away from the Member's participation/enjoyment/inclusion in the Fraternity's activities...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, added Sleepy's nomination for you as Risk Management Chairman. That's the only one I see - since Axis and QF are of the Governing Body, and cannot be nominated for Officer Positions. We (the Body) made this conclusion after some discussion, because we felt the Officer Positions would be best suited for Members, and to make things more fun for them. If we (the Body) were elected, we would probably be holding Officer Positions, and that would take away from the Member's participation/enjoyment/inclusion in the Fraternity's activities...

Click to collapse



Ya I got that bro.. I was not talking about that..

You got confused with what I said I think.. I was saying the members like me , king ace, Louie who are nominated can be voted by governing body members right?

For ex.
 you yourself voted me as risk management position right?

So, I was pointing axis vote and qf vote for me to be a risk management nomination..

They were not nominating themselves 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm always on...

Click to collapse



On what? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya I got that bro.. I was not talking about that..
> 
> You got confused with what I said I think.. I was saying the members like me , king ace, Louie who are nominated can be voted by governing body members right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, Governing Body Members can cast votes, but cannot be voted (or nominated) for Officer Positions. The "vote" for you (and others) for Officer Positions were merely nominations, not votes. The voting will occur once I find a suitable, efficient, and fair method so all voted can be counted, and the election process will be fair and just. I added the nominations by QF and Axis for you as RMC. :highfive:


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 29, 2012)

How is everyone ???
Njoying the season are we  ???


I'm muffinlicious .Y u no try me??


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 29, 2012)

YO!


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Soul reaper said:


> How is everyone ???
> Njoying the season are we  ???
> 
> 
> I'm muffinlicious .Y u no try me??

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's only been mildly chaotic. You?



eep2378 said:


> YO!

Click to collapse



eep! Where you been man? How are things?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 29, 2012)

Awww I want to be nominated for something!.!  Lol


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> YO!

Click to collapse



Ohai

@sr.. y u no visit Fawkes forum

@Apex... :thanks::thumbup:

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Awww I want to be nominated for something!.!  Lol

Click to collapse



Well, what would you like? You are free to nominate yourself for Officer Positions, and anyone who 'seconds the motion' can do so as well. The more nominations you have, the better your chances are come election day!


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @Apex... :thanks::thumbup:
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



:good::highfive::victory:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Awww I want to be nominated for something!.!  Lol

Click to collapse



I want to nominate flastnoles11 as a marshal.. 

/KA has marshal & vice president as nomination 

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, it's only been mildly chaotic. You?
> 
> 
> 
> eep! Where you been man? How are things?

Click to collapse



Busy, busy, busy. Holidays....I'm prepping my application to go back to grad school( it sucks bigtime). How you guys been doing? I see elections are coming soon 



Deadly. said:


> Ohai
> 
> @sr.. y u no visit Fawkes forum
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! Deadly


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

I nominate myself as resident troll.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Need others to either nominate themselves or be nominated for these Officer Positions, otherwise it will be considered an unopposed appointment to Office:


President
Vice-President
Secretary
Historian
First Guard
Second Guard


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I want to nominate flastnoles11 as a marshal..
> 
> /KA has marshal & vice president as nomination
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey thanks! Didn't want to nominate myself as that's a bit tacky!  I will second it though! I second this!!!  Lol


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

Well YouTube finally finished uploading my video. Don't know if it's cause I was drunk or what, but it took forever it seemed. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> I nominate myself as resident troll.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Then we shall see in elections

@axis... it was 12 hours ago or so you said you are uploading!!

You uploaded a movie or wut

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

Guys, please nominate me to be the president.  
I believe I can do things well and right.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Then we shall see in elections
> 
> @axis... it was 12 hours ago or so you said you are uploading!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



5 minute clip 

I've come to the conclusion... it's because I was schwasted 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Guys, please nominate me to be the president.
> I believe I can do things well and right.

Click to collapse



You've been nominated, check the OP.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> You've been nominated, check the OP.

Click to collapse



Do I need more nomination? 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey nominate me as anything! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 29, 2012)

Member promotion chairman nominee here. Come on guys I need your vote (in my best Obama voice) 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## DanceOff (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey nominate me as historian 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 29, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Member promotion chairman nominee here. Come on guys I need your vote (in my best Obama voice)
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



I'll nominate'cha :sly:




*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Guys, please nominate me to be the president.
> I believe I can do things well and right.

Click to collapse



Don't you think you need to be here a bit more to do somethings 

:angel: 


Axis_Drummer said:


> 5 minute clip
> 
> I've come to the conclusion... it's because I was schwasted
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolz!! I thought it was a movie!!

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 29, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll nominate'cha :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 29, 2012)

Nominate me as Official Exclusive Most Noteworthy Lazy A*s Ba5tard.

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

Historian... I actually want to nominate Deadly for Historian... That guy lurks here a LOT.
Him and Urahara... Chronic lurkers... 

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> :highfive:

Click to collapse



eep...... Y u no visit this thread more often? 

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




veeman said:


> I nominate myself as resident troll.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I second that nomination.... but only if you nominate me Resident Troll Feeder-in-Chief.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nominate me as Official Exclusive Most Noteworthy Lazy A*s Ba5tard.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you say deadly?

I'm the top active member too

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 29, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Did you say deadly?
> 
> I'm the top active member too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lurk.
Post.
Remember where what is posted.

Therefore, historian. 

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------

Nominate me as Most Megalicious Awesomestest Dudeman In Town!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 29, 2012)

Night people.. talking to sleepy has its effects I guess... ***yawn**




SleepyKrushna said:


> Lurk.
> Post.
> Remember where what is posted.
> 
> Therefore, historian.

Click to collapse



:thanks: 





> Nominate me as Most Megalicious Awesomestest Dudeman In Town!

Click to collapse



Wait....... wut

+1 though
___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 29, 2012)

@Deadly..... Thanks 

Nominate me as The Most Surreal Mega Bombastic Super Duper Dynamic Hoopy Frood!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm always on...

Click to collapse



Nvm about it 
i see the election spirit has gone up already..It was something to be discussed about before it started






Deadly. said:


> Spam fest over
> 
> I freezed the app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I am on mobile and tapatalk doesn't support groups 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 29, 2012)

Trolling on Omegle pro style. Me and my friend trolling poeople. I took her summer picture as proof of legitimacy.
So far 40 guys want to marry me 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Trolling on Omegle pro style. Me and my friend trolling poeople. I took her summer picture as proof of legitimacy.
> So far 40 guys want to marry me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Link?
Wanna watch... 

Ahh... I see Omegle is random...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Trolling on Omegle pro style. Me and my friend trolling poeople. I took her summer picture as proof of legitimacy.
> *So far 40 guys want to marry me*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ew...ultraaa gaaayyyy

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ew...ultraaa gaaayyyy
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



I nominate Prawn as Super Mega Official Ultra Pro Sexual Orientation Chooser


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, whats up?

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Ew...ultraaa gaaayyyy
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



I am introducing myself as 20 year old female

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I nominate Prawn as Super Mega Official Ultra Pro Sexual Orientation Chooser

Click to collapse



I don't know what to say to that o.o

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry for being a bit inactive, but what has happened when I was inactive?

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Sorry for being a bit inactive, but what has happened when I was inactive?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Nothing.
And Everything.


---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I don't know what to say to that o.o
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Say YES, or else I'll have to nominate you for the rather similar but completely distinct post of Uber Wonky Stylishly Devastating Genitalia Inspector-in-Chief


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Nvm about it
> i see the election spirit has gone up already..It was something to be discussed about before it started
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



PM/Gtalk me.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 29, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nominate me as Official Exclusive Most Noteworthy Lazy A*s Ba5tard.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sleepy.....Y u no read a few pages back.......I answered this :highfive:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> PM/Gtalk me.

Click to collapse



Will do..But don't expect a reply anytime soon as I am going to sleep 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 29, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Sorry for being a bit inactive, but what has happened when I was inactive?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



A LOT


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 29, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> sleepy.....Y u no read a few pages back.......I answered this :highfive:

Click to collapse



Ya I read that after posting my reply to you.... 

So what are you planning to specialize in?


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Will do..But don't expect a reply anytime soon as I am going to sleep
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Sleep? Isn't that SleepyKrushna's job? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sleep? Isn't that SleepyKrushna's job?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I'm feeling sleepy again......


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 29, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ya I read that after posting my reply to you....
> 
> So what are you planning to specialize in?

Click to collapse



Psychiatric Mental Health Nurse Practitioner


----------



## undercover (Dec 29, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Psychiatric Mental Health Nurse Practitioner

Click to collapse




Judging from the news in UK these are the people that beat up and abuse vulnerable people. You can officially qualify in that? 









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 29, 2012)

undercover said:


> Judging from the news in UK these are the people that beat up and abuse vulnerable people. You can officially qualify in that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sure can.....lol 

Edit: It's probably just a UK thing....

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------


----------



## SimonTS (Dec 29, 2012)

undercover said:


> Judging from the news in UK these are the people that beat up and abuse vulnerable people. You can officially qualify in that?

Click to collapse





eep2378 said:


> You sure can.....lol

Click to collapse



No.  Those qualifications make you a prison officer.


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2012)

Where are these thanks coming from? Dafuq? I thought I had less than 1250 thanks this morning.... 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## undercover (Dec 29, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> You sure can.....lol
> 
> Edit: It's probably just a UK thing....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Pretty much the same thing by the looks of it 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Where are these thanks coming from? Dafuq? I thought I had less than 1250 thanks this morning....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Have a look see...


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 29, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Have a look see...

Click to collapse



No matches? 
Sup muffins? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 30, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> No.  Those qualifications make you a prison officer.

Click to collapse



I wish I could pay the same for my schooling as a prison officer...

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> No matches?
> Sup MUFFIN, and Frat Bros?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There's only one muffin pledge as of now, all others have become Members. So, see that FTFY... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 30, 2012)

Despite the fact that I take no part in this thread and my nomination means about as much as a rock in a much bigger pile of rocks....

I nominate the A10 Warthog for President of everything.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 30, 2012)

I nominate myself as second guard 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 30, 2012)

deadly said im trolled so..
im back sirs 
ill change the sig and avatar..

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented Illusion®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> There's only one muffin pledge as of now, all others have become Members. So, see that FTFY...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



See my other post in here. You're all muffins to me 
How's it going apex? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> See my other post in here. You're all muffins to me
> How's it going apex?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So, does that make me a muffin also? Your argument is null, as I am drunk.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, does that make me a muffin also? Your argument is null, as I am drunk.

Click to collapse



Fair enough 
You didn't answer my question though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Fair enough
> You didn't answer my question though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He did.. as "I'm drunk"


Anyway.. hi there proto and apex.. good morning.. well good evening too which ever suits ya
___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Yo Apex!
You should upload a video of some drunk bass playing 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yo Apex!
> You should upload a video of some drunk bass playing
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm on it...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm on it...

Click to collapse



Hell to the yea :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



FTFY

___________________________________  
[HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions! 
ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
No one is listening until you make a mistake.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice dude. That's funny as hell :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> ___________________________________
> [HELP THREAD]Ask Any Questions!
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get it.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I don't get it.

Click to collapse



View attachment 1602077

You had &list in YouTube tags

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1602077
> 
> You had &list in YouTube tags
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Different on web.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Different on app.

Click to collapse



Well, now that suits with my new app sig

Anyway, I totally agree with axis.. :thumbup:

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't believe I shared that with you guys. That was on my Facebook set to private (and excluding a number of other "friends") so you all should appreciate that foolishness...


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

One more...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Ha! My video's not funny like those, but if you compare this playing to my sober playing, its hilarious. 

At least to me it is, cause this makes me look like poop 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrNPzSyZVkg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex; drunk as ****. Sharing private videos and ****.

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Ha! My video's not funny like those, but if you compare this playing to my sober playing, its hilarious.
> 
> At least to me it is, cause this makes me look like poop
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jesus... is that you? O.O


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Apex; drunk as ****. Sharing private videos and ****.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As in am I Jesus.. yes :sly:

But yes, I know it was crappy. But in my defense I was buzzed and removed 5 cymbals  So that was awkward to play.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

@Axis,

That a piccolo I hear? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @Axis,
> 
> That a piccolo I hear?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



It's actually a custom 13"x7" Pork Pie. The snare itself is dropped down so it doesn't touch the bottom head. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> As in am I Jesus.. yes :sly:
> 
> But yes, I know it was crappy. But in my defense I was buzzed and removed 5 cymbals  So that was awkward to play.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, better than what I could do sober.


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It's actually a custom 13"x7" Pork Pie. The snare itself is dropped down so it doesn't touch the bottom head.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hard to tell from the audio, but I could hear that it had a bite unlike most other snares. Nice, by the way! We should jam - if ever we met up in person. I should have a full stack soon, but transporting and such is always a hit or miss.

Note: That video I posted, I had already drank a 12 pack myself and hit the bottle down to about the halfway mark, not usually how I like to play, but we were just hanging around before we started playing, which explains my lack of fluency....


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Lol, better than what I could do sober.

Click to collapse



Lol I haven't practiced long enough while drunk to really play well. I'm a toker see..(mobster voice)

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Hard to tell from the audio, but I could hear that it had a bite unlike most other snares. Nice, by the way! We should jam - if ever we met up in person. I should have a full stack soon, but transporting and such is always a hit or miss.
> 
> Note: That video I posted, I had already drank a 12 pack myself and hit the bottle down to about the halfway mark, not usually how I like to play, but we were just hanging around before we started playing, which explains my lack of fluency....

Click to collapse



It was filmed with the Atrix 2, also directly beside me. I'm surprised it sounded so clear honestly  And it's all about a good time. 
Sometimes I go crazy while playing and will start "dance drumming"  It's ridiculous, I've seen it filmed  

And yea dude we should definitely jam. I'm always up for a session. Though I need/want to get a new kit soon. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Note: That video I posted, I had already drank a 12 pack myself and hit the bottle down to about the halfway mark, not usually how I like to play, but we were just hanging around before we started playing, which explains my lack of fluency....

Click to collapse



But it was good.. I mean with that much inside..

@axis.. that was great.. I mean.. I don't know.. I am going to be playing it when I'm studying.. I like listening to music without lyrics when studying..

I was listening to chorrs music when reading before.. but this 5 minute was really good :thumbup:

I have to take audio out of file to save battery now onwards while playing.. :thanks: for clip

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> But it was good.. I mean with that much inside..
> 
> @axis.. that was great.. I mean.. I don't know.. I am going to be playing it when I'm studying.. I like listening to music without lyrics when studying..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank ye  Lol I'll post a better sober video for you when I get a chance to film it :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thank ye  Lol I'll post a better sober video for you when I get a chance to film it :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Great:thumbup: looking forward to it

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Great:thumbup: looking forward to it
> 
> ____________________________________
> If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.

Click to collapse



I'll try to make it more structured Lol that video was me buzzed improvising as it says. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Dec 30, 2012)

Hai all

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Nothing like some good old mathematical discussion to rile someone up.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai all
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ello there 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Nothing like some good old mathematical discussion to rile someone up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Lol.. seriously.. I'm waiting for it to stop!

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Lol.. seriously.. I'm waiting for it to stop!
> 
> ____________________________________
> If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.

Click to collapse



You remember the .999999=1 thread. Omg, that thread made me angry.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> You remember the .999999=1 thread. Omg, that thread made me angry.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Yup.. I still say its not equal though

You want me to bump that? It would go well with this new thread

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup.. I still say its not equal though
> 
> You want me to bump that? It would go well with this new thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. The thread I started finally died down, go back and read it if you haven't yet. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> Lol. The thread I started finally died down, go back and read it if you haven't yet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You mean the one you put on another forum

Naa.. I'm out of popcorn 

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Yup.. I still say its not equal though
> 
> You want me to bump that? It would go well with this new thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too late. Already done. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Too late. Already done.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



:high-five: now I'm gonna go and grab some popcorn.. 

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> :high-five: now I'm gonna go and grab some popcorn..
> 
> ____________________________________
> If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.

Click to collapse



I'm going to sleep now. That thread better have some new content to read when I'm back tomorrow.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> I'm going to sleep now. That thread better have some new content to read when I'm back tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I'm gonna sign off too.. hope Joseph can keep it good

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 30, 2012)

IMO Deadly should become El Presidente 
He's always on, he handles stuff really well in The absence of governing body members and has been committed since The beginning 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> IMO Deadly should become El Presidente
> He's always on, he handles stuff really well in The absence of governing body members and has been committed since The beginning
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y thank you sir

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 30, 2012)

Yo what's up muffin? 
You guys always post a lot while I'm sleeping. 

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

Rohin isn't a Charter Members Of Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity, why is him on the list of nominees?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Yo what's up muffin?
> You guys always post a lot while I'm sleeping.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u always sleep when we post a lot

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u always sleep when we post a lot
> 
> ____________________________________
> If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.

Click to collapse



I thought you was going to sleep?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I thought you was going to sleep?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ya man.. I thought the same too

But you know me

I lurk here in sleep too

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u always sleep when we post a lot
> 
> ____________________________________
> If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.

Click to collapse



So you want me to invert my life?


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> So you want me to invert my life?

Click to collapse



Nope... I want you to be awake when we post a lot

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya man.. I thought the same too
> 
> But you know me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hear you. 

You should visit my thread and tell a travel story 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

> I hear you.
> 
> You should visit my thread and tell a travel story ￼
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see what you did there.. well I don't have such good story.. and I don't travel much..

Besides I thought it was music people travel experience sharing thread
____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I see what you did there.. well I don't have such good story.. and I don't travel much..
> 
> Besides I thought it was music people travel experience sharing thread
> ____________________________________
> If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.

Click to collapse



It was, but it seems there's not many musicians here 

And any travel story will do, doesn't have to be as long as mine Lol. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello and good night.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 30, 2012)

hey guys,
how's it hangin'?
got my hands full lately,
i'm gonna exercise my right to democratee this tuesday 

btw here's my new desktop
i got bored so i tweaked it


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey guys,
> how's it hangin'?
> got my hands full lately,
> i'm gonna exercise my right to democratee this tuesday
> ...

Click to collapse



Rainmeter?

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey guys,
> how's it hangin'?
> got my hands full lately,
> i'm gonna exercise my right to democratee this tuesday
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool! 
Still looking for a new Windows 8 notebook~ xD


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey guys,
> how's it hangin'?
> got my hands full lately,
> i'm gonna exercise my right to democratee this tuesday
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo Alan.. what's up?

You got a question in help thread..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36034408 
____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> OK... wait.. right there.. wait then..
> 
> I guess you missed only mine:sly::sly:
> :banghead::banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



And mine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 30, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Cool!
> Still looking for a new Windows 8 notebook~ xD

Click to collapse



mine is a new but 2010 model
no touch interface  but has a packed processor and gpu



Deadly. said:


> Yo Alan.. what's up?
> 
> You got a question in help thread..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36034408
> ...

Click to collapse



not much,
i saw but i think you already answered it 



Prawesome said:


> Rainmeter?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



yerp prawn, yerp


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> And mine

Click to collapse



You still on xda

I don't see you in ot anymore 

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 30, 2012)

Morning muffins 

"There are no facts, only interpretations."
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 30, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> mine is a new but 2010 model
> no touch interface  but has a packed processor and gpu

Click to collapse



I'm considering an i7 Dell Inspiron 14z...

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 30, 2012)

This thread was actually not in The first five of The participated tab for The first time 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> This thread was actually not in The first five of The participated tab for The first time
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



No...This thread has gone dead several times 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> No...This thread has gone dead several times
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Says yuno prawn prawesome 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Says yuno prawn prawesome
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



R.I.P. English 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 30, 2012)

Good morning

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 30, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Good evening
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



FTFY Sir 


_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinIllusion®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

Mornafterevening, all... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Mornafterevening, all...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Watching football. Chelsea VS. Everton. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Mornafterevening, all...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Morning! 

@QF, hey bro, whats up?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Well my time's up...time to leave this thread...it was fun while it lasted. Have fun, take care and please don't do sh!t which may get this thread closed.


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well my time's up...time to leave this thread...it was fun while it lasted. Have fun, take care and please don't do sh!t which may get this thread closed.

Click to collapse



Y u r leaving? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well my time's up...time to leave this thread...it was fun while it lasted. Have fun, take care and please don't do sh!t which may get this thread closed.

Click to collapse



What's wrong, Y U mad bro?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 30, 2012)

Hewwoooo everywom

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Rohin isn't a Charter Members Of Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity, why is him on the list of nominees?

Click to collapse



This is about election rohin..

You can still come and chat here..

Don't get wrong meaning please

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Pssshh Chill...School is starting...I can barely use normal XDA, let alone the OT threads...didn't mean to alarm anyone 

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> Rohin isn't a Charter Members Of Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Fraternity, why is him on the list of nominees?

Click to collapse



Yeah, please remove my name from the nominations


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 30, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Morning!
> 
> @QF, hey bro, whats up?

Click to collapse



Hey man. How's it going 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

Can i nominate my self for president please?

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 30, 2012)

Rohin fude, stay here. Even if school is starting and all.....don't say your goodbyes just yet



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Pssshh Chill...School is starting...I can barely use normal XDA, let alone the OT threads...didn't mean to alarm anyone

Click to collapse



well, look what you did

Anyway, you won't get time with school 

What do you do on school then?



____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Pssshh Chill...School is starting...I can barely use normal XDA, let alone the OT threads...didn't mean to alarm anyone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD What?! School is reopening soon?! 
I can still sleep until 9am everyday.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> well, look what you did
> 
> Anyway, you won't get time with school
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Study and sh*t 



LewisGauss said:


> XD What?! School is reopening soon?!
> I can still sleep until 9am everyday.

Click to collapse



This is why I hate you so much


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 30, 2012)

@rohin, are you serious? -.- You are leaving this thread because school is starting? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> This is why I hate you so much

Click to collapse



Haiz...What's SPM?! 
Sejarah Paper 3? Biacctthh please. xD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> @rohin, are you serious? -.- You are leaving this thread because school is starting?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Actually not this thread alone...I'll be barely be on XDA...I'll log in and read stuff but I won't be active...sorry  no one's telling me to do this. It's a limit/barrier I'm placing on myself. I don't want to flunk anything next year. I'm just scared

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> Haiz...What's SPM?!
> Sejarah Paper 3? Biacctthh please. xD

Click to collapse



Form 4...Sejarah, Add maths, chemmy, bio, physics, accounts, moral, bm...


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Actually not this thread alone...I'll be barely be on XDA...I'll log in and read stuff but I won't be active...sorry  no one's telling me to do this. It's a limit/barrier I'm placing on myself. I don't want to flunk anything next year. I'm just scared
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well Kudos to you for actually making a conscious effort regarding your studies. We all wish you luck. We want to see your GPA at the end of the year


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Well Kudos to you for actually making a conscious effort regarding your studies. We all wish you luck. We want to see your GPA at the end of the year

Click to collapse



GPA  ?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> GPA  ?

Click to collapse



Grade point average. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Grade point average.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh...sorry, all this while in school I was taught about GPA in Malay, so I didn't know what the English variant was


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Actually not this thread alone...I'll be barely be on XDA...I'll log in and read stuff but I won't be active...sorry  no one's telling me to do this. It's a limit/barrier I'm placing on myself. I don't want to flunk anything next year. I'm just scared
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 
Good luck in the new year.
Trust me, never look form 4 as a honeymoon year. 
You would suffer in form 5 if you do so.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Good luck in the new year.
> Trust me, never look form 4 as a honeymoon year.
> You would suffer in form 5 if you do so.

Click to collapse



EVERYONE told me that. Exactly why I said what I said earlier about leaving


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You still on xda
> 
> I don't see you in ot anymore
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a physics GCSE in two weeks and I don't get holidays anyway so I have a ton of work.


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> EVERYONE told me that. Exactly why I said what I said earlier about leaving

Click to collapse



LOL 
Additional Mathematics is hard at the beginning. 
It'll be like a piece of cake once you reach form 5. 
In my opinion, physics is the easiest in the 3 science subjects.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

After being strapped to a chair and slapped countless times with a salmon by QF for a long hour, I've decided I'm staying .


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> After being strapped to a chair and slapped countless times with a salmon by QF for a long hour, I've decided I'm staying .

Click to collapse





Where is that salmon boy!

I must thank him NAO! Gimme his address NAO

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Where is that salmon boy!
> 
> I must thank him NAO! Gimme his address NAO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Address?  He doesn't even give his number(trolololol QF )

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1603568
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Dafuq

You better close your ingress app to be safe lol

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 30, 2012)

hey guys. morning.







i'm drunk. so.....'night. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1603568
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ingress be trippin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 30, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Address?  He doesn't even give his number(trolololol QF )
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse




You win this time







Deadly. said:


> Where is that salmon boy!
> 
> I must thank him NAO! Gimme his address NAO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

d1$ !5 y 1 h4t3 p30p13 w4o t1p3 l31k d1$


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 30, 2012)

Well hello muffins 

"There are no facts, only interpretations."
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well hello muffins
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse



Ohai jiggles


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well hello muffins
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse



Hi there!
Can you visit maths thread and put some sense to that thread?

@rohin... if you hate it.. then why are you typing like that lol.. I had a hard time reading it

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ingress be trippin

Click to collapse



I found like 7 enemy portals in downtown along a three or four block stretch, so I spent two hours hacking them. I'm getting close to leveling up soon. Now that I know that's there, I can drive through, hacking/attacking each as I go, then circle the block to hack a faction portal, then back through the enemy territory, over, and over, and over. I want that control field!!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there!
> Can you visit maths thread and put some sense to that thread?
> 
> @rohin... if you hate it.. then why are you typing like that lol.. I had a hard time reading it
> ...

Click to collapse



Just proving how annoying it is


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Well hello muffins
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse



Hey Jugs! I've been spending a bit of time in the UCCW threads(one got closed, they were essentially the same). HOLY COW man, you're all over those threads!!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Just proving how annoying it is

Click to collapse



Thanks:sly: you proved it really well

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I found like 7 enemy portals in downtown along a three or four block stretch, so I spent two hours hacking them. I'm getting close to leveling up soon. Now that I know that's there, I can drive through, hacking/attacking each as I go, then circle the block to hack a faction portal, then back through the enemy territory, over, and over, and over. I want that control field!!!

Click to collapse



_*RohinZaraki*_, being the sad mofo that he is, has not received an Ingress invite and has never played Ingress in his life, thus has no understanding of the tales *Apex_Strider* speaks of.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 30, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Hey Jugs! I've been spending a bit of time in the UCCW threads(one got closed, they were essentially the same). HOLY COW man, you're all over those threads!!

Click to collapse



I love the app,  it is undoubtedly the best widget.  

"There are no facts, only interpretations."
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I love the app,  it is undoubtedly the best widget.
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse



Yeah me too. Endless possibilities. I'm starting to mess with it a bit more now


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Thanks:sly: you proved it really well
> 
> ____________________________________
> If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.

Click to collapse



y th4nk u d34d1y  #SWAAAGGGG


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 30, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Yeah me too. Endless possibilities. I'm starting to mess with it a bit more now

Click to collapse



I need to put the app and all the bits I've collected that are on my phone onto my archos and start playing it's no good on the desire s screen. 

"There are no facts, only interpretations."
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> _*RohinZaraki*_, being the sad mofo that he is, has not received an Ingress invite and has never played Ingress in his life, thus has no understanding of the tales *Apex_Strider* speaks of.

Click to collapse



You are gonna get my invite.. wait:thumbup:

I just got 1 yesterday.. gave it to undercover.. I am still waiting to get 2 more.. which will arrive shortly I believe.. so 1 is reserved 

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> I need to put the app and all the bits I've collected that are on my phone onto my archos and start playing it's no good on the desire s screen.
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse



Looks great on the N4


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 30, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Looks great on the N4

Click to collapse



Yeh but in getting on a bit and never remember where i put my specs

"There are no facts, only interpretations."
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> You are gonna get my invite.. wait:thumbup:
> 
> I just got 1 yesterday.. gave it to undercover.. I am still waiting to get 2 more.. which will arrive shortly I believe.. so 1 is reserved
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah thanks  have no idea what Ingress is actually about. Waiting to find out and hoping it can be played in my country


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ah thanks  have no idea what Ingress is actually about. Waiting to find out and hoping it can be played in my country

Click to collapse



Check out the forum and have a read http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/:D

"There are no facts, only interpretations."
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Check out the forum and have a read http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/:D
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse



Not Found

The requested URL / was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

LOL  with the "" at the end of the url


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ah thanks  have no idea what Ingress is actually about. Waiting to find out and hoping it can be played in my country

Click to collapse



It can!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> It can!

Click to collapse



How do you know where I live  ?!


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Check out the forum and have a read http://ingressforums.cu.cc
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse



FTFY

Rohin try again.. it was  as you said..

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> How do you know where I live  ?!

Click to collapse



I know everything...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> Rohin try again.. it was  as you said..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did  nice place. Will join soon.


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> How do you know where I live  ?!

Click to collapse



That's easy... stop boasting boss

Your profile is a good place to start:angel: 

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I know everything...

Click to collapse



My god


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> That's easy... stop boasting boss
> 
> Your profile is a good place to start:angel:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Indeed.

Click to collapse



Well, duck 

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------

There, I fixed it


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

So how many of you guys have ingressforums.cu.cc working in the states, without a proxy?


Cause I do! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So how many of you guys have ingressforums.cu.cc working in the states, without a proxy?
> 
> 
> Cause I do!
> ...

Click to collapse



I do, never use it because I don't play ingress though. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well, duck
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 AM ----------
> 
> There, I fixed it

Click to collapse



Wow! Great fix I must say I can't find you now 

View attachment 1603719

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

prototype7 said:


> I do, never use it because I don't play ingress though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well it's running with Ubuntu but not Windows for me. That I don't get. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So how many of you guys have ingressforums.cu.cc working in the states, without a proxy?
> 
> 
> Cause I do!
> ...

Click to collapse



Works fine here.


----------



## prototype7 (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Well it's running with Ubuntu but not Windows for me. That I don't get.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Runs perfectly for me on my phone, windows and Ubuntu, never had a problem except when it was down for everyone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So how many of you guys have ingressforums.cu.cc working in the states, without a proxy?
> 
> 
> Cause I do!
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq? Do tell...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Really? 
It has to be IP settings @ home, but even here, if I'm not on WiFi, it won't work from my device. But when WiFi is on it works just fine from device..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Dafuq? Do tell...

Click to collapse



I'm bout to figure out why. :thumbup:

Even works with Tapatalk

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

If your phone/tablet has a 1280x800 display, you should try out my new boot animation 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2073898
http://www.mediafire.com/?2qb224y2see25ak


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

@axis.. Stormmccloud was having problems on PC and on phone it was working fine for him..
He said he will complaint his service provider..
____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dafuq? Do tell...

Click to collapse



Maybe you're actually living in Europe but don't know it.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> @axis.. Stormmccloud was having problems on PC and on phone it was working fine for him..
> He said he will complaint his service provider..
> ____________________________________
> If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.

Click to collapse



It has to be something else other than service provider when it comes to WiFi, not mobile data. It works here but not at my house.

But yes service provider should fix the mobile network issue.  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 30, 2012)

Joined ingress forums  works fine for me in the UK.


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> If your phone/tablet has a 1280x800 display, you should try out my new boot animation
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2073898
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2qb224y2see25ak

Click to collapse



Anyone try it? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Anyone try it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Stop talking to yourself.


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> You win this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always win 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Anyone try it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



OMG! Veeman! That boot animation is amazing!!! Great job man, where can I donate.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> OMG! Veeman! That boot animation is amazing!!! Great job man, where can I donate.

Click to collapse



Yeah donate to yourself.. 

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

How did you make it? Don't say photoshop  I mean detailed information.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> OMG! Veeman! That boot animation is amazing!!! Great job man, where can I donate.

Click to collapse



Lol. Funny veeman.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yeah donate to yourself..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------
> 
> How did you make it? Don't say photoshop  I mean detailed information.

Click to collapse



Oh you want me to be more vague than that? Using a computer. 

If you have Photoshop, I can send you the PSD so you can see for yourself. I think Gimp can open PSD files also.

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




veeman said:


> OMG! Veeman! That boot animation is amazing!!! Great job man, where can I donate.

Click to collapse



That is quite okay handsome citizen. There is no need to donate to the great veeman.

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Lol. Funny veeman.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

So sad...

Veeman just lost his brains..

I feel so sorry for him

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> So sad...
> 
> Veeman just lost his brains..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No way! Veeman is supercool! If only I could get his PayPal...


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> No way! Veeman is supercool! If only I could get his PayPal...

Click to collapse



I will get you best doctors in the world to cure your mental state bro..

Don't you worry my friend 
You will be given best medicine and care and you will be good in no time I hope..

/sleepy or eep.. where are you 2?? Need help over here ASAP

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I will get you best doctors in the world to cure your mental state bro..
> 
> Don't you worry my friend
> You will be given best medicine and care and you will be good in no time I hope..
> ...

Click to collapse



Wot? I'm perfectly normal. What's wrong with me?  :crying:


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Wot? I'm perfectly normal. What's wrong with me?  :crying:

Click to collapse



I know all patients with mental state such as yours say the same thing.. don't worry.. you will be in good hands

/I wish sleepy could come here already. .

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I have always suspected Veeman of being off his rocker.
Let me look at the patient history here. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Well I have always suspected Veeman of being off his rocker.
> Let me look at the patient history here.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thank god you are here.. I hope we can save veeman

I hope his mental condition is not severe

____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Thank god you are here.. I hope we can save veeman
> 
> I hope his mental condition is not severe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think he has schizophrenia... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Wot? I'm perfectly normal. What's wrong with me?  :crying:

Click to collapse



Don't worry if  you end up in a locked ward, I'll get a job there 

"There are no facts, only interpretations."
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

Dear friends,
Today is a sad day for the frat.
Today our own Veeman was diagnosed with schizophrenia. 

I hereby nominate Veeman as Official Chi Delta Alpha Schizo-troll. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Dear friends,
> Today is a sad day for the frat.
> Today our own Veeman was diagnosed with schizophrenia.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Schizo-troll. I like the sound of that. Wait, no I dont. Wait, yes I do.

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Don't worry if  you end up in a locked ward, I'll get a job there
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Don't worry if  you end up in a locked ward, I'll get a job there
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse



Bromance  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Bromance
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse





____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Bromance
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who said it was going to be easier for him 

"There are no facts, only interpretations."
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> ____________________________________
> If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.

Click to collapse



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bromance


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Who said it was going to be easier for him
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse



Post of the Year right there 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Bromance
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This frat... it's starting love stories now... :') *wipes tears of happiness from eye*

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2012)

jugg1es said:


> Who said it was going to be easier for him
> 
> "There are no facts, only interpretations."
> - Friedrich Nietzsche

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> This frat... it's starting love stories now... :') *wipes tears of happiness from eye*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thare thare 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bromance

Click to collapse





____________________________________
If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> ____________________________________
> If I agreed with you we’d both be wrong.

Click to collapse



Unapproving deadly is unapproving 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Unapproving deadly is unapproving
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Deadly is just old fashioned.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Unapproving deadly is unapproving
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse




SleepyKrushna said:


> Deadly is just old fashioned....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Night guys.. its 4:45am.. finally feeling sleepy.. some side effect of talking to : I guess..
____________________________________
Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Night guys.. its 4:45am.. finally feeling sleepy.. some side effect of talking to : I guess..
> ____________________________________
> Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,

Click to collapse



Hah!
Sleepy is wide awake 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Night guys.. its 4:45am.. finally feeling sleepy.. some side effect of talking to : I guess..
> ____________________________________
> Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,

Click to collapse



Beware the curse of changing ur username to "sleepydeadly." is going to fall upon u. U must resist it by all cause.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Just captured 8 portals 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just captured 8 portals
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Wats on with this portal thing??¿¿??

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Wats on with this portal thing??¿¿??
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Ingress

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Wats on with this portal thing??¿¿??
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



It's some Ingress crap....
You play?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's some Ingress crap....
> You play?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noo i never herd of it until now. Lol

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Noo i never herd of it until now. Lol
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Good for you...
QF is obsessed with Ingress 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Beware the curse of changing ur username to "sleepydeadly." is going to fall upon u. U must resist it by all cause.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



I'm Deadly

It ain't gonna happen..

@axis.. hello there!

@sleepy.. I'm wide awake too..

____________________________________
Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> I'm Deadly
> 
> It ain't gonna happen..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U sed u were sleepy

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Good for you...
> QF is obsessed with Ingress
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because he has got a forum to run

____________________________________
Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

Im feeling sleepy.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm transmitting my sleepiness to you all through this thread...

READ THIS AND GO TO SLEEP NOW.... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm transmitting my sleepiness to you all through this thread...
> 
> READ THIS AND GO TO SLEEP NOW....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm transmitting my sleepiness to you all through this thread...
> 
> READ THIS AND GO TO SLEEP NOW....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



View attachment 1604485

____________________________________
Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

4D1L said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



You are feeling sleepy...
So, so sleepy...
Stare at this post on your screen and soon enough, you'll get drowsy.

DROWSY.

YOU WILL GO TO SLEEP NOW!!!!

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1604485
> 
> ____________________________________
> Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,

Click to collapse



How about YES?!??

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You are feeling sleepy...
> So, so sleepy...
> Stare at this post on your screen and soon enough, you'll get drowsy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



View attachment 1604497

____________________________________
Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1604497
> 
> ____________________________________
> Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,

Click to collapse



I have better things to do than fight you.
Like watching TV. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I have better things to do than fight you.
> Like watching TV.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



View attachment 1604506

____________________________________
Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You are feeling sleepy...
> So, so sleepy...
> Stare at this post on your screen and soon enough, you'll get drowsy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will resist ur powers u vicious sleep monster!!

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1604506
> 
> ____________________________________
> Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,

Click to collapse



No, you ARE reading, and even going to the trouble of searching for pics that express your feelings.
You need to sleep NOW.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> No, you ARE reading, and even going to the trouble of searching for pics that express your feelings.
> You need to sleep NOW.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



I thought you had better things to do than fight with me

Yay!

____________________________________
Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt.,


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 30, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You are feeling sleepy...
> So, so sleepy...
> Stare at this post on your screen and soon enough, you'll get drowsy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im immune I tell u. I just took a sleepy jab instead of a flu jab.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

@Deadly.: what's up. Bout to crash?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 30, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @Deadly.: what's up. Bout to crash?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ya.. its 5:30 am.. you read my mind

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya.. its 5:30 am.. you read my mind
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Yea time to pass out. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just captured 8 portals
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Did you see this?:




There's like 10 or so in a three block area in downtown. I'm going to hit them everyday with some others I met. Soon that control field will he mine... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Did you see this?:
> 
> View attachment 1604771
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's how much my entire city has 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Did you see this?:
> 
> View attachment 1604771
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hot damn, get em!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's almost happy new year,
so happy new year you twats


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

Election day tomorrow 
Whoever wants my vote, my PayPal is in my profile 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Election day tomorrow
> Whoever wants my vote, my PayPal is in my profile
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just sent you $0 USD.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Just sent you $0 USD.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Payment confirmed. Full anonymity will be retained 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Payment confirmed. Full anonymity will be retained
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Mind returning the favor? I'll PM you my PayPal. I want 0€, not $. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Mind returning the favor? I'll PM you my PayPal. I want 0€, not $. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I ain't got no pm



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn. 11 pages gone while I was sleeping. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Damn. 11 pages gone while I was sleeping.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



now you woke up and the thread is as slow as a snail in a wiggle barrel


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Damn. 11 pages gone while I was sleeping.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



What do you expect? 

You sleep when we post lot

Hi everyone... wish you all happy new year in advance.. hope you all have good health and luck in the coming year and wishes to your family..:thumbup:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 31, 2012)

happy new year sirs 

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinIllusion®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> happy new year sirs
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinIllusion®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



Happy new year little muffin 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

Imma take a piss at 11:59PM today and come out a minute later...then I can say I peed last year


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Imma take a piss at 11:59PM today and come out a minute later...then I can say I peed last year

Click to collapse



Or you could wait a day to piss again and say you haven't pissed since last year!


----------



## Soul reaper (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Imma take a piss at 11:59PM today and come out a minute later...then I can say I peed last year

Click to collapse



Imma call Dominoes pizza at 11.50 today and when it gets deliveres imma say i ordered it last year XD 




Deadly. said:


> What do you expect?
> 
> You sleep when we post lot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy new year to everyone in advnce and also to u .May ur Xams be a blast XP




jasonxD said:


> happy new year sirs
> 
> _____________________________________
> _*This post uses the patented MuffinIllusion®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_

Click to collapse



Waaaup man !!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year Fratos  (wait...that sounded like one of those potato chip companies)

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Election day tomorrow
> Whoever wants my vote, my PayPal is in my profile
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



This ^^^
I need "supplies", you know 
They ain't appearing magically 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Happy new year Fratos  (wait...that sounded like one of those potato chip companies)
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Naah. It sounded like a queer relative of The God of war 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> This ^^^
> I need "supplies", you know
> They ain't appearing magically
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same with me 

As QF said, vo(mi)ting box is open. 
You know the drill 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

Also, prawn:  y u no online on Gtalk 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> This ^^^
> I need "supplies", you know
> They ain't appearing magically
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That also....

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Not officially new year yet in london. Its new years eve. 9:07AM

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 31, 2012)

Imma SKYFALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
eeeewwwiuiiizioofsovjjdzixicidiziixgu
BOoOoooooOoOooOooooOoooM¡
on yah ________________________

_____________________________________
 _*This post uses the patented MuffinIllusion®™ method I wont teach it to you so dont come back in a million years*_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

Skyfall?!?!?! The sky's falling??? Grab all the muffins in sight!!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Skyfall?!?!?! The sky's falling??? Grab all the muffins in sight!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



grabbed now what?????? 
imma JELLYBLAST OFF To a Safe Place
_____________________________________
 _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2012)

Travelled 300++km all the way from Kuala Lumpur to home. Only 3 pages gone. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 31, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> Travelled 300++km all the way from Kuala Lumpur to home. Only 3 pages gone.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



*calling*
uhmm hello sir
i would like to advertise my upcoming project "Project Hybrid"
thanks

also am.i removed from the frat ?? 

_____________________________________
 _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> *calling*
> uhmm hello sir
> i would like to advertise my upcoming project "Project Hybrid"
> thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes u are. U have a strike through ur name.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> *calling*
> uhmm hello sir
> i would like to advertise my upcoming project "Project Hybrid"
> thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Not exactly... if you leave once.. you can pledge again.. but your pledge period starts again from 0 days.. so if you want .. you can start again... adil did this..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> *calling*
> uhmm hello sir
> i would like to advertise my upcoming project "Project Hybrid"
> thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



PM me. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> PM me.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



For :what::what:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 31, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not exactly... if you leave once.. you can pledge again.. but your pledge period starts again from 0 days.. so if you want .. you can start again... adil did this..
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse





_____________________________________
 _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> View attachment 1605738View attachment 1605738View attachment 1605738View attachment 1605738View attachment 1605738View attachment 1605738
> View attachment 1605738View attachment 1605738
> _____________________________________
> _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_

Click to collapse



Jason... point duly noted:sly::sly::sly:

Could you please remove those attach? My app is lagging like hell thanks to those





____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Not exactly... if you leave once.. you can pledge again.. but your pledge period starts again from 0 days.. so if you want .. you can start again... adil did this..
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



U dont have to spread it!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 31, 2012)

Morning muffins 

Monday is an awful way to spend 1/7th of your life.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

Ohai Lewis, Jason, 4D1L, Deedly, jiggles  Just realized our posts in the OT are no longer recorded under "Show all posts by *insert XDA-er here*"


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

Good morning. New years eve today
Turkey and rockets, I like  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai Lewis, Jason, 4D1L, Deedly, jiggles  Just realized our posts in the OT are no longer recorded under "Show all posts by *insert XDA-er here*"

Click to collapse



Why don't I get a hi??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Why don't I get a hi??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry, just mentioned who I saw on the latest page  ohai odeototiodroid


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sorry, just mentioned who I saw on the latest page  ohai odeototiodroid

Click to collapse



Joking, it's fine. Call me Ode, Ode from XDA. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Joking, it's fine. Call me Ode, Ode from XDA.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nice to meet ya Ode  call me anything you want except stuff like a-hole, S.O.B, dumb fcuk, etc


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nice to meet ya Ode  call me anything you want except stuff like a-hole, S.O.B, dumb fcuk, etc

Click to collapse



Will do 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Will do
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What do the Greek stuff in your sig mean anyways 

Totally unrelated : "If you still have a PS2, you're officially old! This, after Sony Japan reportedly said it plans to end ALL shipments on the 13 year old gaming console. R.I.P, PS2! You were awesome."







RIP a part of my childhood


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> What do the Greek stuff in your sig mean anyways
> 
> Totally unrelated : "If you still have a PS2, you're officially old! This, after Sony Japan reportedly said it plans to end ALL shipments on the 13 year old gaming console. R.I.P, PS2! You were awesome."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the Chi Delta Alpha banner and I loved the PS2. Bye bye 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> It's the Chi Delta Alpha banner and I loved the PS2. Bye bye
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No I mean CAUSA EST OCULTUS, PRAECESSI INCOMPERTUS!


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> No I mean CAUSA EST OCULTUS, PRAECESSI INCOMPERTUS!

Click to collapse



Oh. I have no idea.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 31, 2012)

i still have a PS2 
but i dont use it 
XBOX 720 Mah Future Console

_____________________________________
 _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> i still have a PS2
> but i dont use it
> XBOX 720 Mah Future Console
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what do you use?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Dec 31, 2012)

3 hours to go!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai Lewis, Jason, 4D1L, Deedly, jiggles  Just realized our posts in the OT are no longer recorded under "Show all posts by *insert XDA-er here*"

Click to collapse



In tapatalk?

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> 3 hours to go!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Until what?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Until what?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Probably new years eve 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Until what?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think new year. Official new year (GMT) is in 11hours and 6minuites.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Probably new years eve
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh yeah :/. I'm in a completely different time zone now so I didn't put 2 and 2 together. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> I think new year. Official new year (GMT) is in 11hours and 6minuites.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Thanks smarty pants 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Oh yeah :/. I'm in a completely different time zone now so I didn't put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> ...

Click to collapse



How do u know if i am wearing my smarty pants today.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> How do u know if i am wearing my smarty pants today.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



That's just how I roll. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Oh. I have no idea.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



^THIS.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> ^THIS.

Click to collapse



Sup fude



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup fude
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



The sky. Hey Quantum 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup fude
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



ohai fude  y u no gtalk ?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> So what do you use?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



nothing for now 

sirs y u no join our whatsapp group ^^
ittss full of s***
and needs some treatment of trolls 

_____________________________________
 _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a PS3, if anyone wants to add me on PSN : RohinXIII (the "I" are capital "i's"

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




jasonxD said:


> nothing for now
> 
> sirs y u no join our whatsapp group ^^
> ittss full of s***
> ...

Click to collapse



Y would people join if its full of sh*t


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 31, 2012)

*"Election Day Is Tuesday, Nominations Still Needed"*

I nominate Apex_Slider.. and my word is final


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

I nominate my self for president.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I have a PS3, if anyone wants to add me on PSN : RohinXIII (the "I" are capital "i's"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i and soul reaper always talk bout it 
JellySh*T Fall OFF!!

needs troll treatment :thumbup:

_____________________________________
 _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> I nominate my self for president.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



One of the prerequisites is to be at least 16, so try back in a few years:silly:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> One of the prerequisites is to be at least 16, so try back in a few years:silly:

Click to collapse



Where does it say that?

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## cascabel (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Where does it say that?
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



in the (really) fine print. 

how's everyone?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

jasonxD said:


> nothing for now
> 
> sirs y u no join our whatsapp group ^^
> ittss full of s***
> ...

Click to collapse



I can join. How to join? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I can join. How to join?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dont join. Ive been in the group then i left. I was creator. Jason took over when i left. Its really dead and thats y i left. Also u will get spanmed alot.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Dont join. Ive been in the group then i left. I was creator. Jason took over when i left. Its really dead and thats y i left. Also u will get spanmed alot.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Let's resurrect it then 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Dec 31, 2012)

Good morning, muffins.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

werked said:


> Good morning, muffins.

Click to collapse



Morning, werked

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

werked said:


> Good morning, muffins.

Click to collapse



Ohai werked 

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

Thread dead is dead 
Yoda.Jpg

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

Add me on Talk: [email protected]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Add me on Talk: [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Added

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2012)

1 hour and 40 minutes and it's time to say goodbye to 2012. 
I would recommend my children to watch the best comedy movie-2012 in one day.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 31, 2012)

Add me at [email protected]

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Add me at [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Added

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2012)

Add me on Google Talk, yeouw95 @gmail.com


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

I ain't giving my gtalk id away  you want me, come look for me


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I ain't giving my gtalk id away  you want me, come look for me

Click to collapse



[email protected]?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> [email protected]?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Goddammit


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Goddammit

Click to collapse



Pay pal donation email revealed it  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

You wont find out my gmail. Mwah HA HA HA!!!¡¡¡!!!

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Pay pal donation email revealed it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well you could have at least donated before leaking my email  lol


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2012)

BURN! it's new year 

im open for a $1,00000000,00000,000,00,00,0,0,0,000000,0 donatyon


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> BURN! it's new year
> 
> im open for a $1,00000000,00000,000,00,00,0,0,0,000000,0 donatyon

Click to collapse



Ohai deathnotice


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> I ain't giving my gtalk id away  you want me, come look for me

Click to collapse



Cheh. I've got your Google Talk ID since since since 2012.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> BURN! it's new year
> 
> im open for a $1,00000000,00000,000,00,00,0,0,0,000000,0 donatyon

Click to collapse



Donation id: IB41337707345
Happy New year! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai deathnotice

Click to collapse



ohai zaraki 
"zaraki" sounds like a spy name, is that yo real name? i'm keepin my eye on ya O_O


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

Morning/afternoon/evening, frat! What's been shakin'? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Donation id: IB41337707345
> Happy New year!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WTF is a donation id?
has you gives me my 1,0000,00,0,0,0,0,,,00000000 dollahs?

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

i've been so devastated because my win8 has corrupted,
stuck here 5 hours on the command prompt getting this thing to work, i cant afford a reinstallation


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> ohai zaraki
> "zaraki" sounds like a spy name, is that yo real name? i'm keepin my eye on ya O_O

Click to collapse



Yep. Zaraki Rohindhran Nair  you decide for yourself if it's a spy name 



Apex_Strider said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening, frat! What's been shakin'?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Why'd you kidnap veeman ??? He's been gone for a day :/

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> WTF is a donation id?
> has you gives me my 1,0000,00,0,0,0,0,,,00000000 dollahs?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Go Linux


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yep. Zaraki Rohindhran Nair  you decide for yourself if it's a spy name
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cool name 

no, im sticking with windows since linux is not really my thang,
MY GAMES NO WORKY ON LINUX!!

@apex
have you tied him to a chair and forced him to watch 8 hours of teletubbies whilst listening to bieber's "baby" for 24hours?


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2012)

52 minutes to go!!! 
Who's going to order McD later?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> cool name
> 
> no, im sticking with windows since linux is not really my thang,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Zaraki's a nick name I earned for getting into fights when I was 13...so Zaraki and 13 are my 2 nicks I have to my name in my town 

As for the torture, that honestly sounds scarier than all the SAW movies.

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> 52 minutes to go!!!
> Who's going to order McD later?

Click to collapse



I'm gonna order it at 11:59pm and when it arrives I can complain, "Took you long enough :/ I ordered that last year !"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Zaraki's a nick name I earned for getting into fights when I was 13...so Zaraki and 13 are my 2 nicks I have to my name in my town
> 
> As for the torture, that honestly sounds scarier than all the SAW movies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that method is Federal standards for torture sessions and is practised worldwide



LewisGauss said:


> 52 minutes to go!!!
> Who's going to order McD later?

Click to collapse



McD is closed in new year


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> that method is Federal standards for torture sessions and is practised worldwide
> 
> 
> 
> McD is closed in new year

Click to collapse



Poor veeman :/ he doesn't stand a chance

And McD is ALWAYS open here


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Zaraki's a nick name I earned for getting into fights when I was 13...so Zaraki and 13 are my 2 nicks I have to my name in my town
> 
> As for the torture, that honestly sounds scarier than all the SAW movies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL You can actually order it now, I doubt many people are going to do so. 
It would take a long time.  



deathnotice01 said:


> that method is Federal standards for torture sessions and is practised worldwide
> 
> 
> 
> McD is closed in new year

Click to collapse



Why?! McD here opens everyday.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2012)

LewisGauss said:


> LOL You can actually order it now, I doubt many people are going to do so.
> It would take a long time.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it does technically close here at 11pm so that employees can enjoy the new year with their family


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> WTF is a donation id?
> has you gives me my 1,0000,00,0,0,0,0,,,00000000 dollahs?

Click to collapse



Yes, check your mail 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

If someone finds out my gmail ill give them £100 to that person.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> If someone finds out my gmail ill give them £100 to that person.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



[email protected] ?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> [email protected] ?

Click to collapse



Wrong

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Wrong
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Check pm

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Check pm
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check urs

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Check urs
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Worth a try  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

£100 "find my gmail" ends 4:00 pm GMT. terms and conditions apply.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> £100 "find my gmail" ends 4:00 pm GMT. terms and conditions apply.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Hey dude! Add me on gtalk: [email protected]
I have something really important to tell you! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey dude! Add me on gtalk: [email protected]
> I have something really important to tell you!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im not falling for that trick. I add u then u get my gmail.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Im not falling for that trick. I add u then u get my gmail.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



I want to donate to you. What email should I send money to? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi all going out for the new years party in 15 minutes...
Plan on getting sh¡t faced drunk, so I'll just wish you all a happy new year in advance....


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I want to donate to you. What email should I send money to?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My paypal email is not gmail.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy birthday 2013. RIP 2012.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> My paypal email is not gmail.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Russian brides in your area! Enter your email to continue:______________

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Happy birthday 2013. RIP 2012.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Veeman ur alive. Who kidnapped and tortured u??

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Veeman ur alive. Who kidnapped and tortured u??
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Ehm.... I fell asleep early yesterday and this morning I was at the gym working out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Happy birthday 2013. RIP 2012.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Hey schizo-troll...
happy new year...


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Added
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No you didn't 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> No you didn't
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



On gtalk? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Ehm.... I fell asleep early yesterday and this morning I was at the gym working out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



vemaaaaaaannnnnn  happy new year to all


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey schizo-troll...
> happy new year...

Click to collapse



May you have a happy birthing of 2013 as well. Don't sleep through it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> vemaaaaaaannnnnn  happy new year to all

Click to collapse



To you too 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> vemaaaaaaannnnnn  happy new year to all

Click to collapse



RohinZarakkkkkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Hai.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Ehm.... I fell asleep early yesterday and this morning I was at the gym working out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Actually, working out and looking at hot chicks in yoga pants  :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year!!!!

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> May you have a happy birthing of 2013 as well. Don't sleep through it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



LOL no I hope to drink through it...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Guys. "Find out my Gmail and get £100" Competition is over. It is 4:13pm. I gave u 13 mins extra.



“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

1 thing I'm glad about the new year is that I'm not tied to the mistakes of the past and I can start over...or I may just repeat the same mistakes year in and year out






*I'm gonna screw this up before it even begins*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> *I'm gonna screw this up before it even begins*

Click to collapse



YOLO, right? 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Guys. "Find out my Gmail and get £100" Competition is over. It is 4:13pm. I gave u 13 mins extra.
> View attachment 1606330
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> On gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

Veeman..I am starting to hate you  These muffins couldn't stop talking about me before and now you stole that from me 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Veeman..I am starting to hate you  These muffins couldn't stop talking about me before and now you stole that from me
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Do we know you


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Yeah
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try to add [email protected] 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Do we know you

Click to collapse



I think so 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey everybody, so whats up? I also wish you a happy new year


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Veeman..I am starting to hate you  These muffins couldn't stop talking about me before and now you stole that from me
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



What did I do?  :crying:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2012)

FK i have lost all hope,
after 7hrs and 30mins of solution hopping and a fearsome 1 on 1 with command prompt,
i have decided to give up my pursuit of fixing my HDD and go on with a fresh installation,
i still have a 5 day old backup of my recent documents but all my games are lost also some cool photoshop PSD's i was working on,

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




veeman said:


> What did I do?  :crying:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



you haz give prawn sads


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> FK i have lost all hope,
> after 7hrs and 30mins of solution hopping and a fearsome 1 on 1 with command prompt,
> i have decided to give up my pursuit of fixing my HDD and go on with a fresh installation,
> i still have a 5 day old backup of my recent documents but all my games are lost also some cool photoshop PSD's i was working on,
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't you get professional to recover the drive?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Can't you get professional to recover the drive?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



If an XDA'er can't do it, wtf is a professional then ?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> FK i have lost all hope,
> after 7hrs and 30mins of solution hopping and a fearsome 1 on 1 with command prompt,
> i have decided to give up my pursuit of fixing my HDD and go on with a fresh installation,
> i still have a 5 day old backup of my recent documents but all my games are lost also some cool photoshop PSD's i was working on,
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear, hope you get your datarecoverd in a way. Is the partition broken or corrupted, or is just Windows broken? If just Windows is broken you could try to boot into a livecd and copy all files.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Can't you get professional to recover the drive?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



yea and pay them $200 for that?
i still have my backups from 12/25/12 so it's not really a big deal,
the games and settings i installed is what i'm worried about

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Sorry to hear, hope you get your datarecoverd in a way. Is the partition broken or corrupted, or is just Windows broken? If just Windows is broken you could try to boot into a livecd and copy all files.

Click to collapse



problem was that it is a dynamic disk so it's corrupted and stayed offline can cannot be accessed through external means,
my last hope was hex-editing the disk's code and hopefully change it into a basic disk, sadly all attempts failed,
i could only access cmd through the win8 disk,

even windows could not find the error through automated repair it resulted in 0x0


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2012)

Good night guys. 
I believe you guys are starting to post while I'm sleeping. 
Happy New Year.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> yea and pay them $200 for that?
> i still have my backups from 12/25/12 so it's not really a big deal,
> the games and settings i installed is what i'm worried about
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deathnotice, try a tool that recovery tool like this one:
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download

They have a free trial, so check it out


----------



## _Variable (Dec 31, 2012)

Phew! Row 105 in translating an app thro gdocs... will finish tomorrow

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to make a last minuite election nomination for president. Can I?

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> What did I do?  :crying:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You took over my position of the most talked about guy in the Frat house :banghead:

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, you may. And once you receive a 'second' nomination, you can be added to the current list of nominees. 

Also, we still have 6 Officer Positions that only have one candidate running. We need more of you guys (and gal) to nominate others or yourselves - otherwise, like I mentioned earlier, the election to these 6 positions will be more an "unopposed appointment" to office, and that ain't no fun.

So, c'mon gang, let's see some good old fashioned cutthroat campaigning going on here. We're down to the eleventh hour, and the voting will commence shortly. Last minute nominations will be accepted up until 11:59 p.m. (CST), so if you would like to hold office, now's the time to make that happen.

I want to see some of the spirit of this thread by you guys running, and voting, and campaigning. Make me proud...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

I nominate deadly for president 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

Also nominating sleepykrushna for secretary 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

Brace yourself  multi quote coming up 

 Happy new year to all my frat house brothers/sisters/lurkers/friends and your family... have a healthy and safe year ahead 



RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai Lewis, Jason, 4D1L, Deedly, jiggles  Just realized our posts in the OT are no longer recorded under "Show all posts by *insert XDA-er here*"

Click to collapse



:what: why why why? I want it back:sly:


4D1L said:


> I think new year. Official new year (GMT) is in 11hours and 6minuites.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Nope its when it reached your clock 12 today




Apex_Strider said:


> Morning/afternoon/evening, frat! What's been shakin'?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hi there apex... 




RohinZaraki said:


> Yep. Zaraki Rohindhran Nair  you decide for yourself if it's a spy name
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you don't know

He is under sleepykrushna treatment for mental situation...






SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi all going out for the new years party in 15 minutes...
> Plan on getting sh¡t faced drunk, so I'll just wish you all a happy new year in advance....

Click to collapse



Ya, same to you ... how is veeman getting access to phone suddenly? 




veeman said:


> Ehm.... I fell asleep early yesterday and this morning I was at the gym working out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



lies... still in denial mode huh?






SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey schizo-troll...
> happy new year...

Click to collapse



This....^^^^^^^

Veeman




Prawesome said:


> Veeman..I am starting to hate you  These muffins couldn't stop talking about me before and now you stole that from me
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



there is only a muffin..:banghead::banghead:

When were you popular again?




RohinZaraki said:


> If an XDA'er can't do it, wtf is a professional then ?

Click to collapse



This ^^^^




LewisGauss said:


> Good night guys.
> I believe you guys are starting to post while I'm sleeping.
> Happy New Year.

Click to collapse



you shouldn't ask this

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I nominate deadly for president
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, thank you

I second that on sleepy

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

Deadly, where in the world were you? We got a huge chance to troll chintu -.- You have been offline for 12 hours..
I thought you didn't have a life 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Deadly, where in the world were you? We got a huge chance to troll chintu -.- You have been offline for 12 hours..
> *I thought you didn't have a life *
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



That's so.......

I don't wanna say now... well I went out with my gf.. and well... my net pack got over today morning for sane reason

Finished it so I couldn't get tempted to see xda

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

I nominate my self for president.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> You took over my position of the most talked about guy in the Frat house :banghead:
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Why everyone is talking about me?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why everyone is talking about me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Cauze ur veeman the troll.


Nominate me guys.
“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> I nominate my self for president.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Get some campaigning together, and once you get a second to your self nomination, I will add to the online voting tool I've set up...


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why everyone is talking about me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



They've got nothing better to do 

Monday is an awful way to spend 1/7th of your life.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

I nominate myself to an officer role. Apex, write it down 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why everyone is talking about me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Because you are a troll and copied the Frat title to your own threads 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

I promise this group will be more fun with easier and more funnier ToT. I serve the people. This will happen if im president. I therefore nominate my self for president. Vote for me!


“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> I nominate myself to an officer role. Apex, write it down
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which Position?


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> I promise this group will be more fun with easier and more funnier ToT. I serve the people. This will happen if im president. I therefore nominate my self for president. Vote for me!
> 
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



I'll give you a vote so you can be a nominee.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex. Why am i not in group.


“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Which Position?

Click to collapse



Veeman nominates me. 

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Apex. Why am i not in group.
> 
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



What group?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> What group?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yeah, what group? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> What group?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse











InfinityFTW said:


> Yeah, what group?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Chi delta alpha social group. Go control panel on xda website. Then go social groups. Then search "chi" and u will find it.



“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Chi delta alpha social group. Go control panel on xda website. Then go social groups. Then search "chi" and u will find it.
> 
> 
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Tapatalk, y u have such limited functionality?! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Tapatalk, y u have such limited functionality?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Apex. Why am i not in group.
> 
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Because I still have to send out the invites. I will do that shortly.

Also, we need at least one more candidate for VP - the President and Vice President are (obviously) the most important positions to be ran for, so we need at least two running for each.

Nao...


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Chi delta alpha social group. Go control panel on xda website. Then go social groups. Then search "chi" and u will find it.
> 
> 
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



How to join? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Because I still have to send out the invites. I will do that shortly.
> 
> Also, we need at least one more candidate for VP - the President and Vice President are (obviously) the most important positions to be ran for, so we need at least two running for each.
> 
> Nao...

Click to collapse



I nominated my self for president and veemans supporting me.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

If there's a position for being a troll, I'll nominate myself for that.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

I also nominate my self for vice president.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

Damn, Im so tired, but I cant sleep now

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone seen deathnotice around? I wondered if he could help one of the N4 devs with a theme issue?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Anyone seen deathnotice around?

Click to collapse



Yes, he was here for like a hour ago.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Anyone seen deathnotice around?

Click to collapse



Y u need only him

Hi eep.. happy new year..

He went offline an hour ago..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> If there's a position for being a troll, I'll nominate myself for that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



No.jpg



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Anyone seen deathnotice around? I wondered if he could help one of the N4 devs with a theme issue?

Click to collapse



What's the issue anyway.. may be someone here knows the answer 

@QF.. :thanks:
____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Y? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 31, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> What's the issue anyway.. may be someone here knows the answer
> 
> @QF.. :thanks:
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Issue: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2075130


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



What about my nomination?


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 31, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Y u need only him
> 
> Hi eep.. happy new year..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know you're the only one I need(no homo)


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 31, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> *I'm gonna screw this up before it even begins*

Click to collapse










Robin "_this is exactly what your date doesn't want to hear, on the first night of exploration_"1*...






* Apex_Strider


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> Issue: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2075130

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36079807&postcount=36

Last part of post 36.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> What about my nomination?

Click to collapse



Nominations are merely to get your name on the ballot. Were you running for an Officer Position? If so, let me know ASAP, as I'm about to post the online voting tool...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> What about my nomination?

Click to collapse



Which one? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nominations are merely to get your name on the ballot. Were you running for an Officer Position? If so, let me know ASAP, as I'm about to post the online voting tool...

Click to collapse



Can I vote?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Robin "_this is exactly what your date doesn't want to hear, on the first night of exploration_"1*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forever ignored Tony 







TonyStark said:


> Can I vote?

Click to collapse



No..Only members can AFAIR

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

eep2378 said:


> You know you're the only one I need(no homo)

Click to collapse



:what:
_____________
Guess veeman answered it:thumbup:... but I think you could accomplish it with both image editing or XML color code.. well, not sure about 4.2 change.. as I'm still stuck in GB

Never worked with 4.+

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> No..Only members & governing body can AFAIR
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



FTFY I think..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 31, 2012)

veeman said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36079807&postcount=36
> 
> Last part of post 36.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Damn! You really are a troll. Nice find. Appreciate the help bro :highfive:

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> :what:
> _____________
> Guess veeman answered it:thumbup:... but I think you could accomplish it with both image editing or XML color code.. well, not sure about 4.2 change.. as I'm still stuck in GB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

Guys (and gal), this is how the voting ballots are shaping up:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> Guys (and gal), this is how the voting ballots are shaping up:

Click to collapse



I nominated myself for president too u know

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## werked (Dec 31, 2012)

I wantsta vote.


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

werked said:


> I wantsta vote.

Click to collapse



I'll PM you the link, since you're the coolest online virtual spouse evah! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Vote for mee. Let the youngest canidate win. The young know whats good and what is bad. I share the voice of people.some of these people havent done their ToT and I have. Vote for me.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Vote for mee. Let the youngest canidate win. The young know whats good and what is bad. I share the voice of people.some of these people havent done their ToT and I have. Vote for me.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



How old are you? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



13

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll PM you the link, since you're the coolest online virtual spouse evah!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Are the link online? Will you send it on PM, or post it here?  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> 13
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Dammit, I'm 14

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> I nominated myself for president too u know
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Updated the poll...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Are the link online? Will you send it on PM, or post it here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## werked (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll PM you the link, since you're the coolest online virtual spouse evah!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Thanks!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Are the link online? Will you send it on PM, or post it here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haven't decided the best way to post the link yet. I'm still working on it...


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

InfinityFTW said:


> Are the link online? Will you send it on PM, or post it here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He will post it when its ready..The poll is still being developed and tested by the governing body members 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I haven't decided the best way to post the link yet. I'm still working on it...

Click to collapse



U do know i was nominated for president and vice president.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

Vote for mee. Let the youngest canidate win. The young know whats good and what is bad. I share the voice of people.some of these people havent done their ToT and I have. Vote for me.




Vote for me!!
“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> U do know i was nominated for president and vice president.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Calm down brother

You are already having 3 or more running positions 

He is having hard time figuring out.. give him links to your nomination posts which will help solve confusion 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> U do know i was nominated for president and vice president.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude..he's adding you -.- Stop saying it a 100 times

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

Prawesome said:


> Dude..he's adding you -.- Stop saying it a 100 times
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



 y u repeating me

Anyway he is a kid.. what you expect?

/see? I voided his campaigning strategy

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Calm down brother
> 
> You are already having 3 or more running positions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok but i am tryin to be a serious politicon.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Dude..he's adding you -.- Stop saying it a 100 times
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



U made me sad. Im just a kid.:

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

Please vote for me, I did the ToT first, and I was one of the few that did it. And also I will do my best to make the group happy.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Please vote for me
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Ya sure.. what position 

Yours is not contended I think right?

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Ya sure.. what position
> 
> Yours is not contended I think right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk what position, I just want a position, you can choose one that you think is good for me.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> Vote for mee. Let the youngest canidate win. The young know whats good and what is bad. I share the voice of people.some of these people havent done their ToT and I have. Vote for me.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse





“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

Vote for me. Like devstaff, deadly., infinityftw and telzastorme and i were the only people that did tot u should vote for us not anybody else.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

@devstaff, what Officer Position would you like to run for? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> @devstaff, what Officer Position would you like to run for?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



First guard or secretary

Sent from my Xperia U

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, we have proved that we do anything for the group, even if its a bit stupid. And there you have a good reason to vote for me.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

devstaff said:


> First guard or secretary
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



I'll add you for both. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll add you for both.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Devstaff first guard +1

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## InfinityFTW (Dec 31, 2012)

Vote for me as Vice President!! Hehe  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

Deadly. said:


> Devstaff first guard +1
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Thank you, If I become first guard, I will be the best one evah
So everybody, please vote for me

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



For 1337 h4x0r 5upr3m€


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> For 1337 h4x0r 5upr3m€

Click to collapse



Ugh, that's not in the Officer Positions list. 

Edit: And I also have no idea what the hell that means... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 31, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Thank you, If I become first guard, I will be the best one evah
> So everybody, please vote for me
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



How do I vote lol

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Ugh, that's not in the Officer Positions list.
> 
> Edit: And I also have no idea what the hell that means...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Elite Hacker Supreme can't you add that to the list?  if not then anything. I don't mind


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> How do I vote lol

Click to collapse



Just write that I vote for devstaff as first guard and your done

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 31, 2012)

Devstaff have you figured out how to fix that mybb bug where you can't login? It happened to me after installing the tapatalk plugin.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Vote for the LIDA-leader which is me. I am a born leader as my name spelt backward is LIDA. My name is Adil.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 31, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Just write that I vote for devstaff as first guard and your done
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Um I vote for you as first guard


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Devstaff have you figured out how to fix that mybb bug where you can't login? It happened to me after installing the tapatalk plugin.

Click to collapse



I dont use mybb anymore, I use SMF, and thanks for the vote

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 31, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I dont use mybb anymore, I use SMF, and plz vote for me
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



I just did..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> I just did..

Click to collapse



Yeah, saw it now

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 31, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Yeah, saw it now
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Tdot is pretty much history atm


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> Tdot is pretty much history atm

Click to collapse



Yeah, that bastard just wanted to earn some $$$.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## -Scratchy- (Dec 31, 2012)

Whose voting for me?

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 31, 2012)

4D1L said:


> U made me sad. Im just a kid.:
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



I'm just a kid and life is a nightmare... 

Who nominated me for Veep? LOL....

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

Next election will be conducted via this online voting/polling tool, so much easier... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## ppero196 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2012)

ppero196 said:


> Happy New Year everyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Happy New Year, duder! And Happy New Year to the rest of the House! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TonyStark (Dec 31, 2012)

Apex... you didn't give me the chance to vote!

You are now at the bottom of my top 35,000 people to acknowledge... and to think we were buds long before you started this thread:silly::crying:


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2012)

Where to vote?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 31, 2012)

You want me to make some new pictures for use a profile picture or avatar?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Where to vote?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Where to vote?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I'm working on it gang, gimmie a few...


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

This is the ballot (updated):


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> This is the ballot (updated):

Click to collapse



IronMan is STILL not in there as resident superhero!


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone able to scoop up another Ingress invite for my daughter? She's hounding me to find one for her...


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> IronMan is STILL not in there as resident superhero!

Click to collapse



We all know and respect your position you're upholding to protect us, good sir Tony!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone able to scoop up another Ingress invite for my daughter? She's hounding me to find one for her...

Click to collapse



Im waiting for my invite.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> We all know and respect your position you're upholding to protect us, good sir Tony!

Click to collapse



ah... all better:laugh:


ok yo're back in the top 10 again:good:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Second guard, historian and member promotion chairman will win posts easily.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

Zero hour fellas, last minute nominations will be allowed for the next few hours...


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Zero hour fellas, last minute nominations will be allowed for the next few hours...

Click to collapse



nice I have Jarvis hacking in, to spam the voting box


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Zero hour fellas, last minute nominations will be allowed for the next few hours...

Click to collapse



Can we vote for ourselves.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> nice I have Jarvis hacking in, to spam the voting box

Click to collapse



Only one vote per IP, and link to voting page to be given through telepathy. So, better luck next time... :laugh:


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Can we vote for ourselves.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Yes, but only one 'round' of voting will be allowed - meaning, you can vote for the multiple choices (including yourself, if applicable), but after you click the "vote" button, you have expelled your voting access. I have set up an IP restriction on the ballot page, so as not to have it go too far out of control...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, but only one 'round' of voting will be allowed - meaning, you can vote for the multiple choices (including yourself, if applicable), but after you click the "vote" button, you have expelled your voting access. I have set up an IP restriction on the ballot page, so as not to have it go too far out of control...

Click to collapse



What about if we make a mistake. And we need.to change our votes.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> What about if we make a mistake. And we need.to change our votes.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



hahaha....... oh you're serious


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Broke 2 world records 2day.
1. In pjs for 1 year.
2. Sleeping for 1 year.
Sleepy casted a spell on me thats why i slept  for a year.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> What about if we make a mistake. And we need.to change our votes.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



My advice to you (and all others): Vote carefully, and take your time. You only get one chance. I'm not resetting the accumulated data for anyone who casts a vote and wants to change it. That's just too damn much work for one dude (me)!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> My advice to you (and all others): Vote carefully, and take your time. You only get one chance. I'm not resetting the accumulated data for anyone who casts a vote and wants to change it. That's just too damn much work for one dude (me)!

Click to collapse



I really do appreciate ur work. U should be honured.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I really do appreciate ur work. U should be honured.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



This entire venture has been an ass whooping. Thread incarnation, establishment, conflict resolution, maintenance, etc., etc. I need a vacation...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> This entire venture has been an ass whooping. Thread incarnation, establishment, conflict resolution, maintenance, etc., etc. I need a vacation...

Click to collapse



Hell take a few days off after elections 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> This is the ballot (updated):

Click to collapse



Gang, is this the final? Are we ready to start the voting? Are there any other last minute nominations? We're about to go with what we have here, so now is the time to get your name on the ballot if you want to run...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Gang, is this the final? Are we ready to start the voting? Are there any other last minute nominations? We're about to go with what we have here, so now is the time to get your name on the ballot if you want to run...

Click to collapse



I'm ready 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Gang, is this the final? Are we ready to start the voting? Are there any other last minute nominations? We're about to go with what we have here, so now is the time to get your name on the ballot if you want to run...

Click to collapse



Im ready to start voting


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I'm ready
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn, I really wish I could just link the voting site here to save myself the work of PM'ing all you dudes. But, I don't trust everyone else who lurks around to make this less than accurate in voting amongst Members only.

:sigh:


----------



## werked (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn, I really wish I could just link the voting site here to save myself the work of PM'ing all you dudes. But, I don't trust everyone else who lurks around to make this less than accurate in voting amongst Members only.
> 
> :sigh:

Click to collapse



Can u create lists or send out batch pm to friend list?? Idk, just thinking out loud. 

The Internet is a great way to get on the Net.  - Bob Dole


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn, I really wish I could just link the voting site here to save myself the work of PM'ing all you dudes. But, I don't trust everyone else who lurks around to make this less than accurate in voting amongst Members only.
> 
> :sigh:

Click to collapse



Please send me it soon, cuz I need to sleep


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Please send me it soon, cuz I need to sleep

Click to collapse



Voting will be extended - probably through the end of the week, since this method was found by myself at the last minute. I want to be sure everyone's vote is cast and counted, so the elections will be as fair as possible.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Voting will be extended - probably through the end of the week, since this method was found by myself at the last minute. I want to be sure everyone's vote is cast and counted, so the elections will be as fair as possible.

Click to collapse



ooookkaaaay
i vote u to be president again
nuff said...

_____________________________________
 _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

*Voting Commences Nao!!!*

PMs sent to all Members and Governing Body Members. Be sure to cast your vote carefully, as you will only have one chance to vote (I've restricted the votes to one vote per IP - please don't abuse this!). 

Votes will be tallied and posted by week's end, so everyone should have enough time to be participatory. I will provide proof of vote tallies and winners by Friday (perhaps Saturday) depending on the voting activity I observe over the next few days.

Thanks to you all for making this frat a truly awesome place, experience, and enjoyable brotherhood among some of the finest found in XDA. I am privileged to call you all "brothers", and more sincerely, as my friends. You guys are the best...


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> PMs sent to all Members and Governing Body Members. Be sure to cast your vote carefully, as you will only have one chance to vote (I've restricted the votes to one vote per IP - please don't abuse this!).
> 
> Votes will be tallied and posted by week's end, so everyone should have enough time to be participatory. I will provide proof of vote tallies and winners by Friday (perhaps Saturday) depending on the voting activity I observe over the next few days.
> 
> Thanks to you all for making this frat a truly awesome place, experience, and enjoyable brotherhood among some of the finest found in XDA. I am privileged to call you all "brothers", and more sincerely, as my friends. You guys are the best...

Click to collapse



You can only vote for 1 person?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 1, 2013)

@vee, yes.

Hai all..

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SimonTS (Jan 1, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai all..

Click to collapse



Hi Ella and everybody. Happy New Year to you all, and I hope that 2013 brings you all that you can wish for.


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Years all you muffins


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> You can only vote for 1 person?

Click to collapse





OptimusLove said:


> @vee, yes.
> 
> Hai all..
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Incorrect. I have set the voting up to list all the nominated candidates running for office, so you can pick as many to vote for as you wish. 

Note: Some candidates are running for multiple positions, so you should take this into consideration when casting your votes. 

Note #2: Again, you can vote for each Position, as there are several running for each. So, you don't have to select only one 'vote' box to tick. If you do only vote for one Position, that will be your only vote to be considered. 

Note #3: Please be aware that you are able to vote for as many Positions/candidates at the time of your vote being cast. It's like an 'all inclusive' ballot, and if you miss a desired vote for an individual, your vote will be recorded as you click the "vote" button, and you will not have the option to vote again for missed candidates.

Note #4: Be careful, take your time, and weigh the candidate's measure as you vote. Again, and finally (for the umpteenth time), your vote will be counted once, and you will not get a 'second chance' to vote once you submit your voting.

Make sense?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 1, 2013)

Didn't the election day pass already? :silly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Happy New Years all you muffins

Click to collapse



Happy New Year, Ronnie! Hope it's one filled with many blessings and happiness for you and your family!


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Didn't the election day pass already? :silly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're not a part of this, are you>? 

Today is still not Tuesday, by my calendar.

Wait, maybe you should be concerned because you like the taste of muffin in the morning... :silly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

Ohai all  2013 ftw !!!


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Incorrect. I have set the voting up to list all the nominated candidates running for office, so you can pick as many to vote for as you wish.
> 
> Note: Some candidates are running for multiple positions, so you should take this into consideration when casting your votes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It only let me pick one to vote for on mobile. It's OK though, I made a good vote.


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

Guys, slight glitch in the voting. If you have already voted, you may cast again. I missed something in the setup, but have it sorted out now. Sorry for the inconvenience, but again, if you have already voted, please re-cast (those that have already voted) as I have made arrangements for the reset. 

My blunder, sorry again... 

Now, carry on!


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> It only let me pick one to vote for on mobile. It's OK though, I made a good vote.

Click to collapse



Y U NO switch to desktop mode?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Y U NO switch to desktop mode?

Click to collapse



what time is it there? happy new year man, and to all the muffins as well.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

Sums up my 1st on Jan so far


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sums up my 1st on Jan so far

Click to collapse



That, sir is the most amazing day possible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> You're not a part of this, are you>?
> 
> Today is still not Tuesday, by my calendar.
> 
> Wait, maybe you should be concerned because you like the taste of muffin in the morning... :silly:

Click to collapse



Maybe I am...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> That, sir is the most amazing day possible.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IKR


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

Guys, seriously! Sorry for the oversight, but if you've voted already, you need to re-cast your votes. Looks like there was only about three people who voted before I found the glitch, but it's been settled now. My apologies for the trouble, just make sure that you vote, and those few that did earlier, do so again. My bad guys, too much to keep up with, ya dig? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Guys, seriously! Sorry for the oversight, but if you've voted already, you need to re-cast your votes. Looks like there was only about three people who voted before I found the glitch, but it's been settled now. My apologies for the trouble, just make sure that you vote, and those few that did earlier, do so again. My bad guys, too much to keep up with, ya dig?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Calm ya tits boss  it's new years day. You have a whole group of pledges who don't crack under anything  it's a simple vote. Have fun with it and don't be stressed over a glitch or two :laugh:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Calm ya tits boss  it's new years day. You have a whole group of pledges who don't crack under anything  it's a simple vote. Have fun with it and don't be stressed over a glitch or two :laugh:

Click to collapse



sir u made my day 

_____________________________________
 _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year everyone!!! 

Sent from my hungover brain using telekinesis




RohinZaraki said:


> Calm ya tits boss  it's new years day. You have a whole group of pledges who don't crack under anything  it's a simple vote. Have fun with it and don't be stressed over a glitch or two :laugh:

Click to collapse



^^This

Sent from my hungover brain using telekinesis


----------



## _Variable (Jan 1, 2013)

Phew! Just finshed all translations in the xperia lancher app via spreadsheet.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Only one vote per IP, and link to voting page to be given through telepathy. So, better luck next time... :laugh:

Click to collapse



oh yeah!:thumbup:
So we are in elections 

Everyone.. I Deadly, had been most active here than every member.. and I have been responsible member with keeping an eye out for all

And I am willing to take advice from all who have advice to give if I take up president position 

And to do the best possible solution in any situation which will benefit frat house and us..

So, if you think I'm good enough vote for me as president/ risk management officer

/there! Not a good convincing speech I guess




RohinZaraki said:


> Sums up my 1st on Jan so far

Click to collapse



:bro-fist:
Same here.. and I'm happy about it.. better get to studying though

3rd exam!:sly:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn. I voted the wrong person. 
**** my Ace. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> :bro-fist:
> Same here.. and I'm happy about it.. better get to studying though
> 
> 3rd exam!:sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



My actual school starts 2mrw  past few days were me going under prefect duties to make sure everything is in order for the juniors


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> My actual school starts 2mrw  past few days were me going under prefect duties to make sure everything is in order for the juniors

Click to collapse



My actual school starts starts starts 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Damn. I voted the wrong person.
> **** my Ace.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> ...

Click to collapse



^Made my day xD


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Calm ya tits boss  it's new years day. You have a whole group of pledges who don't crack under anything  it's a simple vote. Have fun with it and don't be stressed over a glitch or two :laugh:

Click to collapse



Yay! Noice speech

@Louie.. don't sweat it if wrong person you voted was me

Hi Ella sleepy

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> My actual school starts starts starts
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Quiet, you


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Yay! Noice speech
> 
> @Louie.. don't sweat it if wrong person you voted was me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the vice president one. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Quiet, you

Click to collapse




I'll wake you up everyday at 9am. Ops. You need to wake up at 6am. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Deadly Lewis Rohin etc...

Happy new year again... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Deadly Lewis Rohin etc...
> 
> Happy new year again...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who is etc





____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I'll wake you up everyday at 9am. Ops. You need to wake up at 6am.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



...I hate you



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Deadly Lewis Rohin etc...
> 
> Happy new year again...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ohai ....da hell is etc  ?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Etc are the silent lurkers... 

Or did you not know that there are lurkers? :what::screwy:

Sent from my hungover brain using telekinesis


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Etc are the silent lurkers...
> 
> Or did you not know that there are lurkers? :what::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my hungover brain using telekinesis

Click to collapse



I don't stalk the stalkers so no, I didn't


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I don't stalk the stalkers so no, I didn't

Click to collapse



Ignorance is bliss...

Sent from my hungover brain using telekinesis


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ignorance is bliss...
> 
> Sent from my hungover brain using telekinesis

Click to collapse



Cheers


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new years ladies And gents. 

All the best :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Happy new years ladies And gents.
> 
> All the best :beer::thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai drummer


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

It's only 11:21 here. I'm gonna go to sleep any way. Screw staying up all night.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## prototype7 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new years, muffins! :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh great...Freaking mobile version ..It only let me once..I don't mind though because I voted for the good guy 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai drummer

Click to collapse



What's up Rohin. Things going well?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Happy new years, muffins! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same to you 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

I fall asleep and you guys kill the thread. :shame:

Sent from my hungover brain using telekinesis


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

Just had my lunch. 
What's up guys? Especially those who needs to go to school tomorrow.


----------



## K.A. (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy new year, amigos! 
Voting time, eh?!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

i haz voted


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 1, 2013)

Morning cupcakes 

Life is wasted on the living. 
Douglas Adams

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------

Oops did i say that out loud 



Me no vote. 

Life is wasted on the living. 
Douglas Adams


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Why am i not in ballot for president. I am vp and i also chose president. Still vp is good.

Btw, on mobile y can i only vote for 1 person?

U know wanna vote for the LIDA(leader) whose me!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Why am i not in ballot for president. I am vp and i also chose president. Still vp is good.
> 
> Btw, on mobile y can i only vote for 1 person?
> 
> U know wanna vote for the LIDA(leader) whose me!!!

Click to collapse



Anyone backed you for President? Anyway...No use now 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up Rohin. Things going well?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



So so 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jan 1, 2013)

okay i didnt have any pm received..
so...it means im really gone so..bye!
unsubscribing... 


_____________________________________
 _*Sent From My LG Nexus 4 Like a BAWS*_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

jasonxD said:


> okay i didnt have any pm received..
> so...it means im really gone so..bye!
> unsubscribing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really dude ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 1, 2013)

jasonxD said:


> okay i didnt have any pm received..
> so...it means im really gone so..bye!
> unsubscribing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We get that you're a kid, but I'm gonna give you the ugly truth :
Have you ever stopped to think how much effort and thought Apex has put into this thread? How much of his free time he sacrificed and how much determination he put into it? How many discouraging and embarrassing moments he's has to face and endure thanks to the antics of the thread? Well, first try processing all that and then read this ten times :
"He could have made a mistake"
Now, I'm not saying he DID make a mistake, I'm merely suggesting you consider that before jumping to conclusions and undertaking drastic measures. For all you know, your past antics that got the strike through your name were what caused him not to PM you.
These are all speculations. Speculation isn't reality
So stop the frustrating "I'm going now" and "unsubscribing" posts and start acting a little mature 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

jasonxD said:


> okay i didnt have any pm received..
> so...it means im really gone so..bye!
> unsubscribing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone's butthurt... 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 1, 2013)

Morning Qf,  kids eh

Life is wasted on the living. 
Douglas Adams


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> We get that you're a kid, but I'm gonna give you the ugly truth :
> Have you ever stopped to think how much effort and thought Apex has put into this thread? How much of his free time he sacrificed and how much determination he put into it? How many discouraging and embarrassing moments he's has to face and endure thanks to the antics of the thread? Well, first try processing all that and then read this ten times :
> "He could have made a mistake"
> Now, I'm not saying he DID make a mistake, I'm merely suggesting you consider that before jumping to conclusions and undertaking drastic measures. For all you know, your past antics that got the strike through your name were what caused him not to PM you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nvm about it..Ignore him...He has "unsubscribed" anyway 


"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Morning Qf,  kids eh
> 
> Life is wasted on the living.
> Douglas Adams

Click to collapse



Morning jugg 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning Qf,  kids eh
> Life is wasted on the living.
> Douglas Adams

Click to collapse




Yeah 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Really dude ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

jasonxD said:


> okay i didnt have any pm received..
> so...it means im really gone so..bye!
> unsubscribing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



don't worry dude,
im sure apex has a very vaild reason why he forgot the PM,
maybe other members has experienced it too,
or maybe the muffins are not yet allowed to vote



QuantumFoam said:


> We get that you're a kid, but I'm gonna give you the ugly truth :
> Have you ever stopped to think how much effort and thought Apex has put into this thread? How much of his free time he sacrificed and how much determination he put into it? How many discouraging and embarrassing moments he's has to face and endure thanks to the antics of the thread? Well, first try processing all that and then read this ten times :
> "He could have made a mistake"
> Now, I'm not saying he DID make a mistake, I'm merely suggesting you consider that before jumping to conclusions and undertaking drastic measures. For all you know, your past antics that got the strike through your name were what caused him not to PM you.
> ...

Click to collapse



down QF, down boy.....

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

i don't actually have this thread subscribed,

i have 0 subscribed threads lol,

i have it bookmarked through google sync together with a large folder of xda threads and forums!
oh yea!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 1, 2013)

God Damn it timezones!!! You win this time 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 1, 2013)

QF, wanna N4?


Happy New year muffins! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> *Lewis*, wanna N4?
> 
> 
> Happy New year muffins!
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY. YES. I WANT. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, only 2 page for so many hours..

Seems many are still partying.. or is it hangover 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




undercover said:


> QF, wanna N4?
> 
> 
> Happy New year muffins!
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally decided ?:sly:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Well, only 2 page for so many hours..
> 
> Seems many are still partying.. or is it hangover
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



welcome to the land of disappointment
i didn't drink last night and slept till 7am due to reformatting my lappy


----------



## undercover (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> FTFY. YES. I WANT.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Ok, you get the answer for QF then. 









































NO! 






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ok, you get the answer for QF then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I SAID YES. 
Nexus 4 isn't even available in Malaysia. 
LG told us soon, but it has been 3 weeks.


----------



## undercover (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I SAID YES.
> Nexus 4 isn't even available in Malaysia.
> LG told us soon, but it has been 3 weeks.

Click to collapse



Did they say soon or soon(tm)? (people who know about blizzard or used htc sensation should know what I mean). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> welcome to the land of disappointment
> i didn't drink last night and slept till 7am due to reformatting my lappy

Click to collapse



You know you are a ultra nerd/geek/forever alone when you reformat your laptop on New year instead of partying

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


>

Click to collapse



Lewis, I swear, I will kill you =__=


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey everybody, whats up? And when will the voting end?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, whats up? And when will the voting end?

Click to collapse



Ceiling and lights
This week

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Did they say soon or soon(tm)? (people who know about blizzard or used htc sensation should know what I mean).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What happened to HTC Sensation? 



RohinZaraki said:


> Lewis, I swear, I will kill you =__=

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

gah, MTP is the worst thing ever invented, its just slow and everything takes ages to load.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Did they say soon or soon(tm)? (people who know about blizzard or used htc sensation should know what I mean).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Blizzard "soon" I've given up on. Diablo 3 was too long a wait for a game that is now dated.  Really liked the first two and now the third is finally out in not interested. 

Life is wasted on the living. 
Douglas Adams

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> What happened to HTC Sensation?

Click to collapse



Famous htc updates 

Life is wasted on the living. 
Douglas Adams


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I voted.

I already publicly said my voting results couple of pages ago.
I voted for everybody.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> gah, MTP is the worst thing ever invented, its just slow and everything takes ages to load.

Click to collapse



And it's utter crap

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Also i still have 14 days of winter holidays.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> And it's utter crap
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, and I hate to be limited to that crap. Thankfully someone on XDA ported direct transfer to the phone instead.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Yeah, and I hate to be limited to that crap. Thankfully someone on XDA ported direct transfer to the phone instead.

Click to collapse



Only for Xperia U  ??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You know you are a ultra nerd/geek/forever alone when you reformat your laptop on New year instead of partying
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



i was with my grandma/grandpa i'd rather spend time with them rather than partying,
i can party all i want the rest of the year, but i'd give this special day to them,
we actually spend time and ate a lot of food (considering my lappy was always with me lol)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Only for Xperia U  ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes, but there is also a version for Xperia S, but not for other devices.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Yes, but there is also a version for Xperia S, but not for other devices.

Click to collapse



.__________.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


>

Click to collapse



+1 million. 
I has a sadz nao. :crying:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> .__________.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



.__________________________________.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> +1 million.
> I has a sadz nao. :crying:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



you can always skip college and be a billionare rich playboy bastard like bill gates


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> +1 million.
> I has a sadz nao. :crying:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> ...

Click to collapse



ohai veeman 



deathnotice01 said:


> you can always skip college and be a billionare rich playboy bastard like bill gates

Click to collapse



Or a RT like you  ?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ohai veeman
> 
> 
> 
> Or a RT like you  ?

Click to collapse



by RT you mean,
_*retarded troll*_ then yes


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you can always skip college and be a billionare rich playboy bastard like bill gates

Click to collapse



That sounds like no fun. After college, I'm going to go live in the slums.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 08:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> ohai veeman
> 
> 
> 
> Or a RT like you  ?

Click to collapse



My ultimate goal in life.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> by RT you mean,
> _*retarded troll*_ then yes

Click to collapse



 why so hard on yourself ??

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




veeman said:


> That sounds like no fun. After college, I'm going to go live in the slums.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



With a house made of N7s' and Kindle Fires'


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> why so hard on yourself ??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i never said i was a retarded troll,
i just said maybe that's what you mean by RT,

im bored,
waiting for my files to sync from skydrive 

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




veeman said:


> That sounds like no fun. After college, I'm going to go live in the slums.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



and be a badarse macho libre person like machete and kill people?
sounds fun


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> .__________.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ROHIN!! y u no  download my boot animation for Nexus 7?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i never said i was a retarded troll,
> i just said maybe that's what you mean by RT,
> 
> im bored,
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheer your PC on  I find giving them moral support improves transfer speeds drastically


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> why so hard on yourself ??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A mansion in the middle of the slums. Let's see how many times I get robbed in a day.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> i never said i was a retarded troll,
> i just said maybe that's what you mean by RT,
> 
> im bored,
> ...

Click to collapse



Si señor.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Cheer your PC on  I find giving them moral support improves transfer speeds drastically

Click to collapse



it will find happiness when it starts syncing my "X:\" folder

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




veeman said:


> A mansion in the middle of the slums. Let's see how many times I get robbed in a day.

Click to collapse



made from earwax and toenail clippings?
sounds superb!


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it will find happiness when it starts syncing my "X:\" folder
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U mad bro? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> U mad bro?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Says the guy who wants a damn mansion in the slums


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Says the guy who wants a damn mansion in the slums

Click to collapse



Y u r jelly?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Says the guy who wants a damn mansion in the slums

Click to collapse



who? prawn?


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> ROHIN!! y u no  download my boot animation for Nexus 7?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



^^^^ Rohin, y u no see this? ^^^^

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> who? prawn?

Click to collapse



What? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

jasonxD said:


> okay i didnt have any pm received..
> so...it means im really gone so..bye!
> unsubscribing...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First off, you've been told about making statements such as this once before. We (the Members and Governing Body) don't wish to have to groom anyone back into understanding or appeasement when they simply -and clearly- have not read the OP, or the Fraternity's Constitution. I won't acquiesce to such situations simply because of a refusal or reluctance to knowing what we are, and how things work. I won't tolerate the "tl;dr" propensities of some. If you want to become a Member here, understand what it is you are joining, and the simple operating procedures we have adopted to run this group. This is all I will say about this, going forward. If you wish to pledge, you may. After your two week pledge period, you may become a Member. Once you are a Member, you may participate in all of the fraternity's activities. 

Further, in the Constitution (post #3, by QuantumFoam), it reads:

*Section 3. Election of Active Chapter Officers*

_
(a) Effective December 1st, 2012, Officers of each active chapter shall be elected annually in January for one 3 month term, except when a chapter is granted permission by the Governing Body to hold elections on an alternative schedule for good cause shown. The term of office of any officer shall expire at the installation of his successor, unless otherwise approved by the Governing Body. No person shall hold two of the offices listed in the first sentence of Section 2 of this Article V when another person holds none, except by the unanimous vote of the chapter.

(b) All officers enumerated in the first sentence of Section 2 of this Article V shall be *elected by vote of the chapter*. The election of each such officer shall be by two-thirds majority vote; the nominee receiving the majority of all votes cast being declared elected. In case no person receives such a majority, the president shall immediately state that there has been no election and announce the names of the two candidates with the greatest number of votes, but shall give no other information regarding the ballot. *The members* shall then vote upon these two names, and a majority shall elect. In case this shall result in no election, the president shall again announce no election, but no other information in regard to the ballot. The election of such officer shall be then postponed to the next regular meeting when the above rules shall again govern. On determination of a successful ballot, the president shall announce the name of the member so elected, but shall give no other information in regard to the ballot. No record of the ballot shall be kept except the name of the member elected.
_
So, as you can see, the voting is reserved for Members and Governing Body. This is also why non-Members are not permitted to vote -because they are not of the chapter. I hope this clears things up...



QuantumFoam said:


> We get that you're a kid, but I'm gonna give you the ugly truth :
> Have you ever stopped to think how much effort and thought Apex has put into this thread? How much of his free time he sacrificed and how much determination he put into it? How many discouraging and embarrassing moments he's has to face and endure thanks to the antics of the thread? Well, first try processing all that and then read this ten times :
> "He could have made a mistake"
> Now, I'm not saying he DID make a mistake, I'm merely suggesting you consider that before jumping to conclusions and undertaking drastic measures. For all you know, your past antics that got the strike through your name were what caused him not to PM you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, QF. You're the best right hand man, evah! 



devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, whats up? And when will the voting end?

Click to collapse



By the week's end I will post the results of the elections. This will allow everyone time to cast their votes. 



ppero196 said:


> I voted.
> 
> I already publicly said my voting results couple of pages ago.
> I voted for everybody.
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems you have the idea! Again, when you guys vote, you can chose as many people to vote for as you wish. In fact, I urge you to vote for each Officer Position, even if it is an unopposed position. :good:

Also, good morning/afternoon/evening all.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> ^^^^ Rohin, y u no see this? ^^^^
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Sorry dude, honestly missed that ...what BA ??? It good  ??


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Homeworks...sigh 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

What's the result until now? 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Homeworks...sigh
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



I know the feels


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I know the feels

Click to collapse



I don't know. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> What's the result until now?
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



No ETAs


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No ETAs

Click to collapse



Is that an ETA? 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

@apex
1 week O-o?
i just noticed that in the election we could vote 2 people for the same position



Prawesome said:


> Homeworks...sigh
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



now you have a reason to go away while we talk about you,
now shoo while we chat about prawn related stuffs


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> @apex
> 1 week O-o?
> i just noticed that in the election we could vote 2 people for the same position
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No  I just don't feel like doing it -.- 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

I got homework too. Gonna get 5 detentions for not doing them. Anyway, i cant vote through mobile. .

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> What's the result until now?
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Meaning th election results? I cannot share them until the ballots close. I want the election to be fair, and unadulterated...


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I got homework too. Gonna get 5 detentions for not doing them. Anyway, i cant vote through mobile. .
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Switch to desktop mode?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Switch to desktop mode?

Click to collapse



Not avliable with galaxy y.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meaning th election results? I cannot share them until the ballots close. I want the election to be fair, and unadulterated...

Click to collapse



agreed since it could result in a "bandwagon effect" thus malificing the integrity of the whole electoral process

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> Not avliable with galaxy y.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



i know that feel,
btw dolphin browser has option to let the website detect you are on desktop, iphone (aw hell naw), or android,
it's in the settings of dolphin browser i believe


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Not avliable with galaxy y.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Stock Browser --> Settings ---> User Agent ---> IE6
Dolphin Browser --> Settings ---> User Agent --->Desktop 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## undercover (Jan 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stock Browser --> Settings ---> User Agent ---> IE6
> Dolphin Browser --> Settings ---> User Agent --->Desktop
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heh, got your spoon out, QF?  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stock Browser --> Settings ---> User Agent ---> IE6
> Dolphin Browser --> Settings ---> User Agent --->Desktop
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No such setting in stock browser.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

Alan how 7.0 comin along.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stock Browser --> Settings ---> User Agent ---> IE6
> Dolphin Browser --> Settings ---> User Agent --->Desktop
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pal,
we are on GB,
GINGERBREED 

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> No such setting in stock browser.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



stuck in aroma installer,
i never knew the codes were that long...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> pal,
> we are on GB,
> GINGERBREED
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know. Yet so many things our phone can do once all of its power is unleashed.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sorry dude, honestly missed that ...what BA ??? It good  ??

Click to collapse



It's the bestest boot animation ever.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's the bestest boot animation ever.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



jeebuz christo man!
it's 70MB! lol,
try recompressing it a little bit
i think the color depth and density is making it huge


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 1, 2013)

*HaPpY*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's the bestest boot animation ever.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



R.I.P English

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

4d1l said:


> r.i.p english
> 
> “any cupcake consumed before 9am is, technically, a muffin.” - amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



est espanol


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> jeebuz christo man!
> it's 70MB! lol,
> try recompressing it a little bit
> i think the color depth and density is making it huge

Click to collapse



Actually it's 77mb. They're all jpegs too. When I rendered it as pngs, it was 327mb. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 1, 2013)

Voted. I think i was one of the ones who voted during the initial glitch :thumbup:

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Actually it's 77mb. They're all jpegs too. When I rendered it as pngs, it was 327mb.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



PNG's has lower compression rate due to the alpha channels that the jpegs lack,
try lowering the color depth a bit,
since it is not a huge resolution image it will not compromise the quality


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Voted. I think i was one of the ones who voted during the initial glitch :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



GOOO Patriots!!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Voted. I think i was one of the ones who voted during the initial glitch :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



U vote for me?

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Actually it's 77mb. They're all jpegs too. When I rendered it as pngs, it was 327mb.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



77MB ?! Dafuq veeman  even my GB Rom for the X8 was smaller than that


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Voted. I think i was one of the ones who voted during the initial glitch :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



what is the glitch?
never noticed something strange when i voted


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U vote for me?
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



No... You're to noobish


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> GOOO Patriots!!!

Click to collapse



amen brotha,
all hail liberty and her democracy!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> what is the glitch?
> never noticed something strange when i voted

Click to collapse



Before u can vote twice with same ip address.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> PNG's has lower compression rate due to the alpha channels that the jpegs lack,
> try lowering the color depth a bit,
> since it is not a huge resolution image it will not compromise the quality

Click to collapse



Where's that in Photoshop?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Before u can vote twice with same ip address.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



oh,
i never tried accessing the link again after i voted though,
i'll check if it's still active


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> 77MB ?! Dafuq veeman  even my GB Rom for the X8 was smaller than that

Click to collapse



 it's worth it.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Where's that in Photoshop?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



image>mode>8bits /channel

also when saving make the quality below 5


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Hello
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



hi i'm a potato


----------



## _Variable (Jan 1, 2013)

Chrome for linux hurry up!!!


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Apex made it clear that anybody that voted more then once, would be eliminated from the balloting. So I sure hope nobody did this


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> image>mode>8bits /channel
> 
> also when saving make the quality below 5

Click to collapse



Okee. Danke. I'll try that later. Hopefully it doesn't reduce quality too much.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Chrome for linux hurry up!!!

Click to collapse



it's just 19mb,
takes you 2mins to DL on a 2mbps connection,

heya ella,
did you vote yet?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Chrome for linux hurry up!!!

Click to collapse



Just install chromium, its same as chrome.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it's just 19mb,
> takes you 2mins to DL on a 2mbps connection,
> 
> heya ella,
> did you vote yet?

Click to collapse



yes i did


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Okee. Danke. I'll try that later. Hopefully it doesn't reduce quality too much.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



it's a nexus 7,
it wont be noticeable unless you reduce the image size and scale it to a larger size in your bootanim's config

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> Just install chromium, its same as chrome.

Click to collapse



chomium is chome on linux me thinkies


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it's a nexus 7,
> it wont be noticeable unless you reduce the image size and scale it to a larger size in your bootanim's config
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, chromium is chrome, but its the opensource version for linux.


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

Who still needs to vote? I'd like to get everyone's (Members and Governing Body only) votes in -ideally before the end of the week. We may have to conduct a couple of "run off" elections for Positions that may or will end up in a tie...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who still needs to vote? I'd like to get everyone's (Members and Governing Body only) votes in -ideally before the end of the week. We may have to conduct a couple of "run off" elections for Positions that may or will end up in a tie...

Click to collapse



I need to vote

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Who still needs to vote? I'd like to get everyone's (Members and Governing Body only) votes in -ideally before the end of the week. We may have to conduct a couple of "run off" elections for Positions that may or will end up in a tie...

Click to collapse



Settle ties with a REAL jousting tourney :laugh:


----------



## _Variable (Jan 1, 2013)

okay guys, now in chrome


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Yeah, chromium is chrome, but its the opensource version for linux.

Click to collapse



im sticking with chrome now,
because of the sync ability is so simple,

on firefox you cant sync unless you have the device with you lol,
what if the device was reformatted and you don't have the recovery key,
you can't just simply login with your credentials and sync unlike chrome,

IE10 on metro is pretty awesome too,
i love the GUI IE10 metro

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




TonyStark said:


> Settle ties with a REAL jousting tourney :laugh:

Click to collapse



or a eye staring contest,
or a chili eating contest,

crap if i'm on a tie with veeman wonder how long can he stand without blinking


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> im sticking with chrome now,
> because of the sync ability is so simple,
> 
> on firefox you cant sync unless you have the device with you lol,
> ...

Click to collapse



Why nobody on Ff?? You get the best of ALL worlds


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> im sticking with chrome now,
> because of the sync ability is so simple,
> 
> on firefox you cant sync unless you have the device with you lol,
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not called metro anymore.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just checked out the voting, im leading on two things atm, both secretary and first guard


----------



## _Variable (Jan 1, 2013)

I see a couple of elements on linux copied off mac.

the "start menu" in mint is hard to scroll on ....


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Yeah, chromium is chrome, but its the opensource version for linux.

Click to collapse



Google Chrome is now available for Linux.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Just checked out the voting, im leading on two things atm, both secretary and first guard

Click to collapse



Wat about me?

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> I see a couple of elements on linux copied off mac.
> 
> the "start menu" in mint is hard to scroll on ....

Click to collapse



Try another distro, like Fedora, or change desktop enviroment to something better.
And its not linux that copied, its the devs of Linux Mint that did copy stuff.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> I see a couple of elements on linux copied off mac.
> 
> the "start menu" in mint is hard to scroll on ....

Click to collapse



shh,
don't say that out loud,
they might sue you,

the unity is a clone of "thier" interface


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Google Chrome is now available for Linux.

Click to collapse



It has been for linux for some years, its just called chromium for linux. Its same as chrome, exactly the same.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> It has been for linux for some years, its just called chromium for linux. Its same as chrome, exactly the same.

Click to collapse



another marketting BS to get you people to feed on their ads


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> It has been for linux for some years, its just called chromium for linux. Its same as chrome, exactly the same.

Click to collapse



***** please. The official one, from Google I meant. 
Check the Chrome website using Ubuntu.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> ***** please. The official one, from Google I meant.
> Check the Chrome website using Ubuntu.

Click to collapse



Its same, there have been chrome for linux for some years. And chromium is official from google.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

Do we still have the recruitment chairman position?

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Its same, there have been chrome for linux for some years. And chromium is official from google.

Click to collapse



Oo...


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> im sticking with chrome now,
> because of the sync ability is so simple,
> 
> on firefox you cant sync unless you have the device with you lol,
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have eyes. I do have very acute, photon sensing organs. Are these which you call eyes on earth?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Do we still have the recruitment chairman position?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeap,
i see deadly's name for that position


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yeap,
> i see deadly's name for that position

Click to collapse



That's Risk Management Chairman. LOL


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Just checked out the voting, im leading on two things atm, both secretary and first guard

Click to collapse



I see that also! I do hope that no one gets a case of the butthurtitis if they do not win any one of the positions that they may be running for. And, the positions will only be held for three months, at which time another election will happen -meaning more campaigning, more nominating, and hopefully more spirit to push it along! Also, this frat is only just over 6 weeks old (hard to believe, I know) so there's been quite a lot to hash out and get in order to make things run more smoothly as time goes on. That being so, I think that all of you guys have done an amazing job with everything we've had to contend with thus far. I can't imagine having a better group of guys (and gal) around...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I see that also! I do hope that no one gets a case of the butthurtitis if they do not win any one of the positions that they may be running for. And, the positions will only be held for three months, at which time another election will happen -meaning more campaigning, more nominating, and hopefully more spirit to push it along! Also, this frat is only just over 6 weeks old (hard to believe, I know) so there's been quite a lot to hash out and get in order to make things run more smoothly as time goes on. That being so, I think that all of you guys have done an amazing job with everything we've had to contend with thus far. I can't imagine having a better group of guys (and gal) around...

Click to collapse



Yup, thats true, this group has been growing alot, and we have over 1K pages with posts, and thats alot


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I see that also! I do hope that no one gets a case of the butthurtitis if they do not win any one of the positions that they may be running for. And, the positions will only be held for three months, at which time another election will happen -meaning more campaigning, more nominating, and hopefully more spirit to push it along! Also, this frat is only just over 6 weeks old (hard to believe, I know) so there's been quite a lot to hash out and get in order to make things run more smoothly as time goes on. That being so, I think that all of you guys have done an amazing job with everything we've had to contend with thus far. I can't imagine having a better group of guys (and gal) around...

Click to collapse



thanks great leader,
you are the reason why i went back to OT again ,

this is a really fun thread and a nice place to hangout,
it is my privilege serving this frat and all muffins, members and lurkers everywhere,

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------




veeman said:


> I don't have eyes. I do have very acute, photon sensing organs. Are these which you call eyes on earth?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



curse you veeman and your alien anatomy!

btw,
if a member wins both positions he can keep the 2 positions or he'll just keep the higher position and the lower position is defaulted to the second place of that position

i never actually thought i could see the poll results now 

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

zomg 67 people has voted?
do we have ghost members around>


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

Anybody know any way to get more views on YouTube? I got a channel, I upload videos daily but I dont get so many views.


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

I believe that's total number of individual votes counted. Since we can vote for multiple candidates at the time of voting, there's going to be a lot more numbers of votes than numbers of Members in the House. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Anybody know any way to get more views on YouTube? I got a channel, I upload videos daily but I dont get so many views.

Click to collapse



do a little marketting 
post it in various places in the internet and facebook



Apex_Strider said:


> I believe that's total number of individual votes counted. Since we can vote for multiple candidates at the time of voting, there's going to be a lot more numbers of votes than numbers of Members in the House.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



oh thanks,
that explains the sorcery


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

*Y no one voting for me!!*

Y no one voting for me!! I will be the youngest vp the fraternity ever seen. I only got 3% votes.:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> do a little marketting
> post it in various places in the internet and facebook

Click to collapse



I have tried, without success. I have tried lots of methods without any success


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 1, 2013)

I fixed that annoying bug


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I have tried, without success. I have tried lots of methods without any success

Click to collapse



if you have some cash,
you can pay a ad hosting company,

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> I fixed that annoying bug

Click to collapse



and you fixed it like a bawsz


----------



## K.A. (Jan 1, 2013)

How long est the voting, btw?
Oh and, ohaithere.....everyone..


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Vote for me. U know u wanna.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> if you have some cash,
> you can pay a ad hosting company,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont have money for it, but maybe I should try traffic exchange?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> Why nobody on Ff?? You get the best of ALL worlds

Click to collapse



I was a longtime user of the 64bit FF nightly... then I realised that Chrome has better 64bit support and almost as many plugins, so I migrated.

When Mozilla made the genius decision of stopping the 64bit betas, it pretty much ended all chances of me ever returning to Firefox on Windows...

On mobile, nothing beats Opera.:sly:






4D1L said:


> Vote for me. U know u wanna.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Stop spamming for votes. You know you wanna. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it's a nexus 7,
> it wont be noticeable unless you reduce the image size and scale it to a larger size in your bootanim's config
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Successfully reduced file size to 22.4mb. Yeeeeeahh!! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2073898


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Successfully reduced file size to 22.4mb. Yeeeeeahh!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2073898

Click to collapse



see?
now you are more awesome,
that 77mb was way too fat,

how'd you do it?

this is the 1st bootanimation i made,
took me 3hrs to make it,


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Successfully reduced file size to 22.4mb. Yeeeeeahh!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2073898

Click to collapse



Show it to us, o schizo-troll.


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> see?
> now you are more awesome,
> that 77mb was way too fat,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I set the jpeg rendering quality to 8 instead of 12 
I like that. Simple and nice!

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Show it to us, o schizo-troll.

Click to collapse



Show you what? I provided a link to the thread.

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------

Look at dis sexiness.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Look at dis sexiness.

Click to collapse



**** man,
looks awesome :good:
can i use it and port it to a LDPI version?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> I set the jpeg rendering quality to 8 instead of 12
> I like that. Simple and nice!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



The thread's preview post is empty... or it's having image loading issues... xda does that at times...
You might want to do something about that 

I see the gif. Nice.


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> **** man,
> looks awesome :good:
> can i use it and port it to a LDPI version?

Click to collapse



Yeah, go ahead 
I can give you the PSD if you want.

http://www.mediafire.com/?igaynjta45s3a49

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> The thread's preview post is empty... or it's having image loading issues... xda does that at times...
> You might want to do something about that
> 
> I see the gif. Nice.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think it's just XDA not loading the image.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

So, anybody that knows any way to port aosp interface to a stockrom? Can I just copy paste all img from the CM9 framework if its ICS, and does it even work with 9.png`s


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> So, anybody that knows any way to port aosp interface to a stockrom? Can I just copy paste all img from the CM9 framework if its ICS, and does it even work with 9.png`s

Click to collapse



Er...no  :sly: Lot more things to play around with 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Er...no  :sly: Lot more things to play around with
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



K, but can I replace the imgs with just images from cm9? Like 9.pngs? I dont know what to do, so what should i do to make it aosp style? I know how to fix the lockscreen, but not the rest.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> K, but can I replace the imgs with just images from cm9? Like 9.pngs? I dont know what to do, so what should i do to make it aosp style? I know how to fix the lockscreen, but not the rest.

Click to collapse



Just replace pngs that are present in the rom...That will give you a near-AOSP look

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Just replace pngs that are present in the rom...That will give you a near-AOSP look
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



or just download an AOSP rom.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Heh, got your spoon out, QF?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes
Also, GIMMEH YOUR N4



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Just replace pngs that are present in the rom...That will give you a near-AOSP look
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Can I decompile both framework-res from stock, and framework-res from cm9 and then drag the cm9 images to the framework-res from the stockrom? will it work even with 9.pngs?


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yes
> Also, GIMMEH YOUR N4
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Gibe id do meee!


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

Polls are looking good, guys! Keep those votes coming, those who haven't yet cast them yet...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Polls are looking good, guys! Keep those votes coming, those who haven't yet cast them yet...

Click to collapse



Whose leading vp position.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Whose leading vp position.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Can't say. See my previous post... :silly:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Can't say. See my previous post... :silly:

Click to collapse



Im atleast leading on two positions, secretary and first guard. What will happen if I win both of things?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Can't say. See my previous post... :silly:

Click to collapse



Can u Pm me with vp results please.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Can u Pm me with vp results please.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Just get on a system and vote.. then you can see results I think..

I have to still vote.. will do tomorrow I guess..

Oh, hello everyone.. seems thread died?
Riviving process---->
..................
.............
..........
.......
.....
...
..
.
Now, thread revived 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi frats....

I see elections taking their toll on people.....

Take a break, visit the new bronies thread in OT... 

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Just get on a system and vote.. then you can see results I think..
> 
> I have to still vote.. will do tomorrow I guess..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL for posting at the same time...

How do u like the new sig?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

@devstaff, might or might not..Try it 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Just get on a system and vote.. then you can see results I think..
> 
> I have to still vote.. will do tomorrow I guess..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vote for me for vp. Galaxy y/y duos president and galaxy y vp

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Vote for me for vp. Galaxy y/y duos president and galaxy y vp
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Oi. Stop campaigning. If you watch the real elections, nominees never campaign on the day of the election.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Polls are damn close..LOL..Keep it going peeps  
This is awesome..XD

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oi. Stop campaigning. If you watch the real elections, nominees never campaign on the day of the election.

Click to collapse



Obama and romney did. So y cant i.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Obama and romney did. So y cant i.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Bro we're just getting bored of the campaign spam, is all.

Even Vee sounded bored of it.....


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have most votes, thanks everybody

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Obama and romney did. So y cant i.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



They don't campaign on the day of the election.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I have most votes, thanks everybody
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Which position

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> They don't campaign on the day of the election.

Click to collapse



Thank you our good troll

For voicing our concerns too...

And you are right.. and hi prawn, sleepy , devstaff, adil..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Thank you our good troll
> 
> For voicing our concerns too...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My name is 4D1L but u can call me 4D1L cause thats my internet name.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Thank you our good troll
> 
> For voicing our concerns too...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Starting off the year on a non trolling note. But don't worry. That will soon change.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Thank you our good troll
> 
> For voicing our concerns too...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi deadly.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Which position
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Secretary and First guard, and I have most votes on both of them.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Secretary and First guard, and I have most votes on both of them.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



How am i doing.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Guys...stop with the results please ...
I mean, it kinda spoils the fun 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> How am i doing.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



I havent checked it...

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyway ....This election thing is so damn awesome 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Guys...stop with the results please ...
> I mean, it kinda spoils the fun
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



We do have rights u know

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> We do have rights u know
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



You don't  
No one has the right to publish the results in between the election. 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You don't
> No one has the right to publish the results in between the election.
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Id like to see that in writing please. Joeking.

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

I've added a user to my ignore list for the first time. 

It's no fun if we have to keep on doing that.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I've added a user to my ignore list for the first time.
> 
> It's no fun if we have to keep on doing that.

Click to collapse



Is it me?

“Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Whose leading vp position.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse











Apex_Strider said:


> Can't say. See my previous post... :silly:

Click to collapse











4D1L said:


> Id like to see that in writing please. Joeking.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



See my previous post.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> See my previous post.

Click to collapse



Too lazy 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

People are taking these elections too seriously. :|


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> People are taking these elections too seriously. :|

Click to collapse



Its fun though 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Its fun though
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



It got boring, bro...


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone posting/discussing/speculating voting results during the election will be revoked of Member status, Removal of Officer eligibility, or worse. 

Knock it off, please and thanks! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Who likes my new sig.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone posting/discussing/speculating voting results during the election will be revoked of Member status, Removal of Officer eligibility, or worse.
> 
> Knock it off, please and thanks!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ok.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Who likes my new sig.
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Doesn't make sense? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> My name is 4D1L but u can call me 4D1L cause thats my internet name.
> 
> “Any cupcake consumed before 9AM is, technically, a muffin.” - Amit.mb xda user

Click to collapse



Who said I reffered to you

I meant adil to greet some other person.. it was not for you

You are 4d1l I know.. 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Who said I reffered to you
> 
> I meant adil to greet some other person.. it was not for you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who is that then

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone posting/discussing/speculating voting results during the election will be revoked of Member status, Removal of Officer eligibility, or worse.
> 
> Knock it off, please and thanks!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yay! This made my day!!!:thumbup:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Anyone posting/discussing/speculating voting results during the election will be revoked of Member status, Removal of Officer eligibility, or worse.
> 
> Knock it off, please and thanks!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Thanks Apex!

Happy new year, btw...

U get drunk??


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Who is that then
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I ain't telling ya

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Hai Nitubushkar, Apex, Rohin, Veeman, Sleepy, prawn and everyone else

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Who likes my new sig.
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My name is veeman but you can call me Senor Troll.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I ain't telling ya
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



U know its mee.

I need a.new avatar.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------




veeman said:


> My name is veeman but you can call me Senor Troll.

Click to collapse



My sig is copyrighted from now

©My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.©


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> My name is veeman but you can call me Senor Troll.

Click to collapse



You mean Senor Schizo-Troll.
Don't forget, I am your internet doctor...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Hai Nitubushkar, Apex, Rohin, Veeman, Sleepy, prawn and everyone else
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Hi there.. uummm we were already talking y the hi again?

Please.. its deadly or bubbles or nitin... if not atleast nitubhaskar.. if you wanna type that long name that is


____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You mean Senor Schizo-Troll.
> Don't forget, I am your internet doctor...

Click to collapse



Yeah that. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there.. uummm we were already talking y the hi again?
> 
> Please.. its deadly or bubbles or nitin... if not atleast nitubhaskar.. if you wanna type that long name that is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't greeting u.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 1, 2013)

Ohai everyone!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

@apex, thanks mate

@4DIL..ahem..you made a mistake...its nitubhaskar..not nitubushkar..LOL

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U know its mee.

Click to collapse



Hell no

It was some secret name I gave to someone.. they know it.. but I ain't revealing it.. OK.. can we stop this name talk? I'm getting bored of it:banghead::banghead:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hell no
> 
> It was some secret name I gave to someone.. they know it.. but I ain't revealing it.. OK.. can we stop this name talk? I'm getting bored of it:banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok then ill stop.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> @apex, thanks mate
> 
> @4DIL..ahem..you made a mistake...its nitubhaskar..not nitubushkar..LOL
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



From now on, he is BushCar.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> @apex, thanks mate
> 
> @4DIL..ahem..you made a mistake...its nitubhaskar..not nitubushkar..LOL
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



:thanks:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly, did you bribe the EA Fifa game development team or something?  Coz whenever I get inside the penalty box and prepare myself to score a goal, they say "He can be deadly from this sort of a situation.."

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> :thanks:
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Hows my sig.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hell no
> 
> It was some secret name I gave to someone.. they know it.. but I ain't revealing it.. OK.. can we stop this name talk? I'm getting bored of it:banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My cousin goes to college in Bangalore.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 1, 2013)

Howdy y'all. I checked my pm just in time to vote, I was with my friends for new years. How's everyone doing ?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there.. uummm we were already talking y the hi again?
> 
> Please.. its deadly or bubbles or nitin... if not atleast nitubhaskar.. if you wanna type that long name that is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BUBBLES?
Where are Blossom and Buttercup?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> From now on, he is BushCar.

Click to collapse



I am okay with it :flipoff2:







Deadly. said:


> :thanks:
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Oh, no need to thank me, press the thanks button 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Deadly, did you bribe the EA Fifa game development team or something?  Coz whenever I get inside the penalty box and prepare myself to score a goal, they say "He can be deadly from this sort of a situation.."
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Oh yeah

I wish my PC could run it though :crying:

I see our thread is back to former glory.. posts every seconds lol!!

Awesome

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> I wish my PC could run it though :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What PC do you have?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> From now on, he is BushCar.

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Howdy y'all. I checked my pm just in time to vote, I was with my friends for new years. How's everyone doing ?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am good mate  you?






SleepyKrushna said:


> BUBBLES?
> Where are Blossom and Buttercup?

Click to collapse





That looks gay





Deadly. said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> I wish my PC could run it though :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I play it almost everyday on my Xbox 
Yep, lets keep it up 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> My cousin goes to college in Bangalore.

Click to collapse




what!! Where... address?






tobiascuypers said:


> Howdy y'all. I checked my pm just in time to vote, I was with my friends for new years. How's everyone doing ?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse




hi there.. sane to you..






SleepyKrushna said:


> BUBBLES?
> Where are Blossom and Buttercup?

Click to collapse




y u no read op

Its nick given by apex in frat house.. so bubbles, I don't mind being called here 






Prawesome said:


> I am okay with it :flipoff2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No you are not

OT thread.. you will get virtual thanks that's all


____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Woah! GTA.... I need to play.... last I played, San Andreas was new...

And Vee, it was meant to look gay. A guy called bubbles...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> What PC do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



6 year old one.. with all upgraded except CPU.. amd athalon xp 64 x2 4200+

Other components ate good enough..


____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> what!! Where... address?
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



He goes to the Baldwin Methodist College.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> what!! Where... address?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





You can always go to my profile and thank random posts made by me 





SleepyKrushna said:


> Woah! GTA.... I need to play.... last I played, San Andreas was new...
> 
> And prawn, it was meant to look gay. A guy called bubbles...

Click to collapse



FTFY  It was me, not vee

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> 6 year old one.. with all upgraded except CPU.. amd athalon xp 64 x2 4200+
> 
> Other components ate good enough..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are they fat? Or are they slim?
May the components be happy and healthy in this new year 


"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> 6 year old one.. with all upgraded except CPU.. amd athalon xp 64 x2 4200+
> 
> Other components ate good enough..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You ate your components? Dafaq bro?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You can always go to my profile and thank random posts made by me
> 
> FTFY  It was me, not vee

Click to collapse



Sorry I should have guessed...
I forgot this...



SleepyKrushna said:


> I nominate Prawn as Super Mega Official Ultra Pro Sexual Orientation Chooser

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You can always go to my profile and thank random posts made by me

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't do random stuff 
I know how to give owed thanks.. don't worry
My memory is good.. you will get it soon..


Prawesome said:


> Are they fat? Or are they slim?
> May the components be happy and healthy in this new year
> 
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Dafuq was that?

If you mean hard disk.. its slim one sata 3..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Sorry I should have guessed...
> I forgot this...

Click to collapse



...wut!! 







veeman said:


> You ate your components? Dafaq bro?

Click to collapse



No..His components ate good enough..Meaning, his computer's components get to have chicken and meat..kewll

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Sorry, I don't do random stuff
> I know how to give owed thanks.. don't worry
> My memory is good.. you will get it soon..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read your post ....again

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> You ate your components? Dafaq bro?

Click to collapse



Its new year!

Give a break to my poor fingers which tread in such narrowly spaced character which appears in such perilous small screen keyboard 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

G'nite all... off to watch my nightly movie... and then sleep...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Its new year!
> 
> Give a break to my poor fingers which tread in such narrowly spaced character which appears in such perilous small screen keyboard
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was old year before..And you still made mistakes..Besides, its not like 2013 shrinked your screen or anything 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> G'nite all... off to watch my nightly movie... and then sleep...

Click to collapse



Do nightly movies come out everyday like Cyanogenmod nightly builds? 
Night mate

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Thanks Apex!
> 
> Happy new year, btw...
> 
> U get drunk??

Click to collapse



Nah, I didn't do much drinking. I prefer to stay at home, since I live in a huge metroplex, and there's tons of drunks on the road on New Year's Eve. Happy New Year to you as well! 



4D1L said:


> Hai Nitubushkar, Apex, Rohin, Veeman, Sleepy, prawn and everyone else
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Ohio! 



tobiascuypers said:


> Howdy y'all. I checked my pm just in time to vote, I was with my friends for new years. How's everyone doing ?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good, vote as soon as you can. Also, note that all of the positions can be voted on -not just one selection (it's multiple choice), but after you vote once, you are IP restricted to vote again!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> It was old year before..And you still made mistakes..Besides, its not like 2013 shrinked your screen or anything
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



ok

Can you give my poor fingers a break or not? 

You have no sympathy towards them.. bad prawn is bad:banghead:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> ok
> 
> Can you give my poor fingers a break or not?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why should I be sympathetic for your fingers?  I would have considered if you were a girl, but oh well 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why should I be sympathetic for your fingers?  I would have considered if you were a girl, but oh well
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Hmmm... such discrimination.. what has this world has come to!!

Well, whatever.. I'm gonna sleep now

See ya tomorrow folks

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hmmm... such discrimination.. what has this world has come to!!
> 
> Well, whatever.. I'm gonna sleep now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are side effects of talking with sleepykrushna I guess
Night ...even I am feeling sleepy 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

I killed it 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> There are side effects of talking with sleepykrushna I guess
> Night ...even I am feeling sleepy
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not dead anymore

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> There are side effects of talking with sleepykrushna I guess
> Night ...even I am feeling sleepy
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> ...

Click to collapse



You killed it.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> You killed it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



We all know

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> You killed it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Both of you did.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## boborone (Jan 1, 2013)

just a heads up

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36154393&postcount=87


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

crap, I just found out that everything I know about html is outdated, I should have used envatos page before i started with that other crap tutorial.


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

boborone said:


> just a heads up
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36154393&postcount=87

Click to collapse



Ho ho ho.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ho ho ho.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Merry trollmas!

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## boborone (Jan 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ho ho ho.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



thought you guys would like to get in on the fun


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

boborone said:


> thought you guys would like to get in on the fun

Click to collapse



Too cold to troll.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 1, 2013)

Good morning. I mean afternoon. Waking up at 5:50PM is kind of confusing since its very dark out.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm thinking we need to have more candidates per Officer Positions next election. That being said, I can create each of the individual position's elections separate from the others, and everyone can vote for the (hopefully) three or four persons running. That would likely avoid some confusion going forward. I'm thinking of leaving the polls open through Thursday night -and by then everyone should have had time to cast their votes...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm thinking we need to have more candidates per Officer Positions next election. That being said, I can create each of the individual position's elections separate from the others, and everyone can vote for the (hopefully) three or four persons running. That would likely avoid some confusion going forward. I'm thinking of leaving the polls open through Thursday night -and by then everyone should have had time to cast their votes...

Click to collapse



Whoops. I guess this is against the rules! My bad! 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Devstaff is winning for both secretary and first guard... How will that work? I say since he has a bigger lead as first guard I should get secretary.  Lol I'm just kidding.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



U broke a new house rule. U gave results of elections. Prepare to recieve a punishment from our god father Apex.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Good morning. I mean afternoon. Waking up at 5:50PM is kind of confusing since its very dark out.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Hey Joseph, good whatever! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## undercover (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U broke a new house rule. U gave results of elections. Prepare to recieve a punishment from our god father Apex.
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Can I be the EXECUTIONER just for that occasion? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U broke a new house rule. U gave results of elections. Prepare to recieve a punishment from our god father Apex.
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Quick! I changed my post. Now delete my post you quoted!

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Jan 1, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Devstaff is winning for both secretary and first guard... How will that work? I say since he has a bigger lead as first guard I should get secretary.  Lol I'm just kidding.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



The Governing Body will determine any necessary appointments to Office in such a case. But, next election in three months will be much clearer; as this is our first one, things are still being ironed out as far as details, etc...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Joseph, good whatever!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Hey

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> The Governing Body will determine any necessary appointments to Office in such a case. But, next election in three months will be much clearer; as this is our first one, things are still being ironed out as far as details, etc...

Click to collapse



Very official sounding statement there, Apex... 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 1, 2013)

So whats up? Im bored, anything to do?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> So whats up? Im bored, anything to do?

Click to collapse



NeatROM is so cool.
Come over to their thread NOW!

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> So whats up? Im bored, anything to do?

Click to collapse



Vote for me

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Very official sounding statement there, Apex...
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I know a position for next election in march. Spokesperson

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> NeatROM is so cool.
> Come over to their thread NOW!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



That thread got pwned.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone here has ingress invite to give to me?

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Anyone here has ingress invite to give to me?
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Enter the giveaway on the forum 

Life is wasted on the living. 
Douglas Adams


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> That thread got pwned.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



It was begging for it.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Enter the giveaway on the forum
> 
> Life is wasted on the living.
> Douglas Adams

Click to collapse



What forum?

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 2, 2013)

^^^


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

Where is everybody?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I am here. I am always here. Even in assumed absence, I am present...


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

Hola

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hola
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Hey veeman

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



This vvvvvv







Apex_Strider said:


> I am here. I am always here. Even in assumed absence, I am present...

Click to collapse





____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Hey veeman
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Hi Uraharahahahahahahahahahahajoseph.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

School starts Thurday. And I have so much homework to do. What teacher gives this much homework over break? I'm thinking of taking a detention and doing it later...

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

Again. 11 pages gone. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hi Uraharahahahahahahahahahahajoseph.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Just wondering... Why'd you choose the name veeman?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> School starts Thurday. And I have so much homework to do. What teacher gives this much homework over break? I'm thinking of taking a detention and doing it later...
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I'm thinking the next few days will be spent by writing more on my articles, and Ingress'ing my ass off. I met three guys from the Resistance today, and it has fueled my desire to get even more active. We are planning a massive assault on downtown next weekend -should be about 10 of us going through and spending half the day or so wiping out the enemy. Epic; going to be nothing less...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 2, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Again. 11 pages gone.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Welcome to our thread 






Urahara said:


> Just wondering... Why'd you choose the name veeman?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Hey , why you ignore? Btw... I read bleach first 100 chapters yesterday..

@apex.. seems you getting hooked to ingress

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Just wondering... Why'd you choose the name veeman?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I can honestly say.... I have no idea where I came up with this username. I think the original plan was for it to be Vee(my nickname). But that was too short so I added a man to the end.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Welcome to our thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ignore what?
And did you really read 100 chapters?! 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Jan 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @apex.. seems you getting hooked to ingress
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



It's all coming together now. I have a ton more info that I had gotten from training by meeting up with fellow Resistance players. This 'game' isn't a game anymore. It's a quest...


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol, the neat rom thread got reopened. All my posts got deleted though. 
No ban though so it's all good. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Jan 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol, the neat rom thread got reopened. All my posts got deleted though.
> No ban though so it's all good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Link? = I'm lazy


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Link? = I'm lazy

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36138975
No more trolling to be done there though.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36138975
> No more trolling to be done there though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I only posted in there once.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Ignore what?
> And did you really read 100 chapters?!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



yup I did!! And downloading other chapters as we speak.. 






Apex_Strider said:


> This 'game' isn't a game anymore. It's a quest...

Click to collapse



Did you say its not a game




veeman said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36138975
> No more trolling to be done there though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yay! I read the posts before it got cleaned.. sleepy posts were awesome  
____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Apex (Jan 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36138975
> No more trolling to be done there though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Seems lame now.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 2, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Seems lame now.

Click to collapse



Or you missed all the fun

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 2, 2013)

Morning all...and veeman

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

I hate different timezone. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 2, 2013)

i missed the lulz


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

I named myself Jessica in Pokemon...

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I named myself Jessica in Pokemon...
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



i name myself 9876yhjmhgyt67 sometimes in a GBA emulator


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

Just watched Gagnum style music video. #scarredforlife

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i name myself 9876yhjmhgyt67 sometimes in a GBA emulator

Click to collapse



You Gtalk? I need some help on something ...



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

boborone said:


> thought you guys would like to get in on the fun

Click to collapse



Damn...I missed all thr fun 







veeman said:


> I can honestly say.... I have no idea where I came up with this username. I think the original plan was for it to be Vee(my nickname). But that was too short so I added a man to the end.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



It sounds more like veeeeeeman now







Apex_Strider said:


> It's all coming together now. I have a ton more info that I had gotten from training by meeting up with fellow Resistance players. This 'game' isn't a game anymore. It's a quest...

Click to collapse



Someone stahp Google already 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## _Variable (Jan 2, 2013)

i'm back at widows, i cant get mint to permanently install, the installer crashes...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> i'm back at widows, i cant get mint to permanently install, the installer crashes...

Click to collapse



Widow? 
I just love mint...

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Widow?
> I just love mint...
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Ubuntu FTW. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

Good night everybody.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

Good morning everyone.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all...

Dead thread is dead...

Linux is great...:victory:

But Ubuntu is actually spoiling the overall experience, IMHO...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Dead thread is dead...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which is why I am starting to love mint..Cinnamon is just great *.*

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Which is why I am starting to love mint..Cinnamon is just great *.*
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Mmmm cinnamon... *yum*

Gonna try it out soon...

Stable out? Or still in betas?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Mmmm cinnamon... *yum*
> 
> Gonna try it out soon...
> 
> Stable out? Or still in betas?

Click to collapse



Stable..Its being developed by Mint devs afaik
You can get it on Ubuntu but that needs lot of work..Best way to get cinnamon is to install mint 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------

Oh, and since Nautilus is trying to be 'minimalistic' and all...They made a new file manager(a fork of Nautilus anyway) and added a heckload of features to it and named it Nemo(gay name that) 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Stable..Its being developed by Mint devs afaik
> You can get it on Ubuntu but that needs lot of work..Best way to get cinnamon is to install mint
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> ...

Click to collapse




Of course, I meant Mint... cinnamon is from mint, no?

This if from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, by Jules Verne... one of the first science fiction novels....

Nemo was the captain of the submarine Nautilus.

Soooo not gay....

Silly Prawn is silly.... :silly:


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> 6 year old one.. with all upgraded except CPU.. amd athalon xp 64 x2 4200+
> 
> Other components ate good enough..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not terrible 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Not terrible
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Obsolete Odie quoting obsolete post about obsolete computer.... :laugh:

Where were you yesterday?
You missed all the fun, man...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Of course, I meant Mint... cinnamon is from mint, no?
> 
> This if from 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, by Jules Verne... one of the first science fiction novels....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes
Man..how could I forget that novel..its amazing ...Jules Verne was truly a maestro
I was actually thinking of that movie Nemo..the baby fish one 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yes
> Man..how could I forget that novel..its amazing ...Jules Verne was truly a maestro
> I was actually thinking of that movie Nemo..the baby fish one
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Silly boi. 

Even the Nemo and Nautilus from A League of Extraordinary Gentlemen would have been fine... but no, you have to think of the kid's movie...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

Ohai Prawn, ode, Krushna 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai Prawn, ode, Krushna
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y u request friebd invite.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Y u request friebd invite.
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Why CAN'T I request friend invite  ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Why CAN'T I request friend invite  ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U can man. Was joking with u.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U can man. Was joking with u.
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Right  4D1L

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

Wuu2 guys¿

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Wuu2 guys¿
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



English 4D, do you speak it ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> English 4D, do you speak it ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I live in England. Obviously I do.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Silly boi.
> 
> Even the Nemo and Nautilus from A League of Extraordinary Gentlemen would have been fine... but no, you have to think of the kid's movie...

Click to collapse



My sis plays a kiddish game which features nemo as the protagonist so you can't blame me 






RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai Prawn, ode, Krushna
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi rohin


"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I live in England. Obviously I do.
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse




Then what does wuu2 guys ¿ mean ???






Prawesome said:


> Hi rohin
> 
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Then what does wuu2 guys ¿ mean ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat u up to. Did the upside down question mark for fun.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Wat u up to. Did the upside down question mark for fun.
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Enjoying my last few hours of freedom  school has no homework till tomorrow... So 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Enjoying my last few hours of freedom  school has no homework till tomorrow... So
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My skl opens next week

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Enjoying my last few hours of freedom  school has no homework till tomorrow... So
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi Rohin......


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> My skl opens next week
> 
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse





:/




SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Rohin......

Click to collapse



Ohai 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

School reopens? When?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

I still have 3 more days of vacation left  But I am doing assignments now -.- 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> School reopens? When?

Click to collapse



College never closed.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 2, 2013)

Haii

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> School reopens? When?

Click to collapse



One more time, Lewis... one more time =_=

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

A gift to Rohin 







---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> One more time, Lewis... one more time =_=
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes. One more time already. 

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> College never closed.

Click to collapse



 
I'm going to university soon.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> A gift to Rohin
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Misused meme is misused 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

I need help on math homework.

Q.5 what is
       1+1 

                  .........

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Haii
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi ella...
Happy new year!



LewisGauss said:


> I'm going to university soon.

Click to collapse



Uni is serious business, kiddo.
People work on Sundays at Uni.
Christmas is just another day at Uni.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Uni is serious business, kiddo.
> People work on Sundays at Uni.
> Christmas is just another day at Uni.

Click to collapse



Ahahahaha Lewis, ya hearin this ???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey everyone! Hows it going?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey everyone! Hows it going?

Click to collapse



We ain't going anywhere 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey everyone! Hows it going?

Click to collapse



Good... U?

Y u no remove cluttery gif from sig?

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> We ain't going anywhere
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



1 He's not asking where, he's asking how.

2 He's not asking about you, he's asking about IT.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> 1 He's not asking where, he's asking how.
> 
> 2 He's not asking about you, he's asking about IT.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry ._____.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 2, 2013)

haha, now its time to troll sony support, because I have nothing else to do...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm sorry ._____.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's ok


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Stable..Its being developed by Mint devs afaik
> You can get it on Ubuntu but that needs lot of work..Best way to get cinnamon is to install mint
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually Nemo is a very fitting name for it. Nemo means no one in Latin. In 20000 leagues under the sea, a novel by Jules Verne, Captain Nemo pilots the Nautilus, a submarine.

Oh and first post on page 1337. Hahaha, I'm so leet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

devstaff said:


> haha, now its time to troll sony support, because I have nothing else to do...

Click to collapse



How?

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Actually Nemo is a very fitting name for it. Nemo means no one in Latin. In 20000 leagues under the sea, a novel by Jules Verne, Captain Nemo pilots the Nautilus, a submarine.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I already said that....


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

devstaff said:


> haha, now its time to troll sony support, because I have nothing else to do...

Click to collapse



Ask them y they no update X8 to JB 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> School reopens? When?

Click to collapse



Today :crying:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Actually Nemo is a very fitting name for it. Nemo means no one in Latin. In 20000 leagues under the sea, a novel by Jules Verne, Captain Nemo pilots the Nautilus, a submarine.
> 
> Oh and first post on page 1337. Hahaha, I'm so leet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Veeemaaaaaan 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ask them y they no update X8 to JB
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> How?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't read all the posts 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ask them y they no update X8 to JB
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Im just gonna ask them about jellybean update for Xperia U, then rage


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nice

Click to collapse



They pissed their pants when I asked about ICS xD imagine JB

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys,
sup?


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Veeemaaaaaan
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Roooooohiiiiiiiiiiiin  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 2, 2013)

Same lie as always, they say that their developers didnt think jellybean worked so good. Its all about the money, and thats for sure.


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse





Apex_Strider said:


> I am here. I am always here...

Click to collapse



Are you here now?


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ahahahaha Lewis, ya hearin this ???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No worries. I'll go party everyday at KL. LOL 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

devstaff said:


> haha, now its time to troll sony support, because I have nothing else to do...

Click to collapse



Troll  and spam broadcom. Tell them u want drivers for galaxy y.

My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey, everyone... and now bye 

Gotta study.. will be back after 6 hours 

@apex.. i voted


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hey, everyone... and now bye
> 
> Gotta study.. will be back after 6 hours
> 
> @apex.. i voted

Click to collapse



Best of luck.

Now GTFO.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hey, everyone... and now bye
> 
> Gotta study.. will be back after 6 hours
> 
> @apex.. i voted

Click to collapse



Ohai deadly

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hey, everyone... and now bye
> 
> Gotta study.. will be back after 6 hours
> 
> @apex.. i voted

Click to collapse



Study for 6 hours? 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Obsolete Odie quoting obsolete post about obsolete computer.... :laugh:
> 
> Where were you yesterday?
> You missed all the fun, man...

Click to collapse



What did I miss?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 2, 2013)

I was just about to install ubuntu, but I think I should wait untill the new release is here in 4 hours:


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



NeatROM's OT thread's opening, trolling and closing. Look at page 2/3 in OT...

Gli and Chi members worked together for the first time!

This.....http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2076681


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> NeatROM's OT thread's opening, trolling and closing. Look at page 2/3 in OT...
> 
> Gli and Chi members worked together for the first time!
> 
> This.....http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2076681

Click to collapse



Gli and Chi worked together? On what? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 2, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> Are you here now?

Click to collapse



Yes. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Gli and Chi worked together? On what?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Kinda... Just me & Veeman and Gli...

Look at the link I posted....... That thread got epic... it's edited now, but still not bad... last 5 pages, mostly...... if you read the first few pages, you might have a stroke...... 

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Yes.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



NO.

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Yes.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



When do the polls end?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll check it out lik a bawse

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Good morning, BTW.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I'll check it out lik a bawse
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Doooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt naaaaaooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex (Jan 2, 2013)

Polls will likely close tomorrow at midnight (CST). 

And, morning/afternoon/evening all... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Polls will likely close tomorrow at midnight (CST).
> 
> And, morning/afternoon/evening all...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



So much time 0_o

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 2, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Polls will likely close tomorrow at midnight (CST).
> 
> And, morning/afternoon/evening all...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Cst? Where you live bro?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> No worries. I'll go party everyday at KL. LOL
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



RIP Lewis...he had a future but he wasted it by partying like the bimbos we see on TV 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

Just curious... the hell is a vanilla bean ???







Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ubuntu 13 in 3 hours and 50 minutes
I will download it asap when its avaible


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> RIP Lewis...he had a future but he wasted it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A vanilla bean is the source of pure vanilla flavour... they're VERY expensive...
however the vanilla flavour from Wendy's is probably artificial flavour... made from lignin, which is natural, but just not actual vanilla.

Silicon dioxide is just sand....


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> A vanilla bean is the source of pure vanilla flavour... they're VERY expensive...
> however the vanilla flavour from Wendy's is probably artificial flavour... made from lignin, which is natural, but just not actual vanilla.

Click to collapse



So it exists ? I always thought vanilla came from a flower 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So it exists ? I always thought vanilla came from a flower
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It does... the best vanilla extract is from flowers...

Beans are more common...


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> RIP Lewis...he had a future but he wasted it by partying like the bimbos we see on TV
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL You're a bimbo, not me. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It does... the best vanilla extract is from flowers...
> 
> Beans are more common...

Click to collapse



The vid in the screenshot says vanilla comes from beaver anus juice ._____.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> LOL You're a bimbo, not me.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



1. Misused memes
2 Planning on drinking and partying



Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> The vid in the screenshot says vanilla comes from beaver anus juice ._____.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO USE WIKIPEDIA? It explains what vanilla is very clear. 

Misused Meme + Planning on drinking and partying prove that I'm not a bimbo. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Y U NO USE WIKIPEDIA? It explains what vanilla is very clear.
> 
> Misused Meme + Planning on drinking and partying prove that I'm not a bimbo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tl;dr 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Tl;dr
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bimbo. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 2, 2013)

gah, im so bored with the custom roms for Xperia U, no jellybean roms and so on


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Best of luck.
> 
> Now GTFO.

Click to collapse



I see your time at the Mafia has been of some use 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> gah, im so bored with the custom roms for Xperia U, no jellybean roms and so on

Click to collapse



Make one 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

Rohin. Do u have x8?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Rohin. Do u have x8?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I have. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I have.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Really.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Doooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt naaaaaooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I did, I was too lazy to read it all though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I did, I was too lazy to read it all though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Got it 2 years ago but now i want to root it.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Got it 2 years ago but now i want to root it.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Root what? We were talking about a thread lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Root what? We were talking about a thread lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ohhh. Nevrr read the quote

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I see your time at the Mafia has been of some use
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed it has.

Now GTFO. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Really.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Yes. What's the purpose of lying to you?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Indeed it has.
> 
> Now GTFO.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Make me 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Make me
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Not you, dumbo.

Deadly had an exam...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

Hallo

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 2, 2013)

Deathnotice : Y U NO REPLY 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Deathnotice : Y U NO REPLY
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Hes not online

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

Anyone wanna give a ingress invite?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi friends! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ohai danceoff....

Long time....
Happy new year!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai danceoff....
> 
> Long time....
> Happy new year!

Click to collapse



U a member? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

Sorry... Umm never saw you here 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Not you, dumbo.
> 
> Deadly had an exam...

Click to collapse



You don't know how to quote now, do you? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought a barrel of slime and I don't know what to do with it?? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> U a member?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Before you were one....

Its OK... 

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> You don't know how to quote now, do you?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Oh sorry Prawn...
just went back and checked.... you posted that... not deadly... my mistake.... *embarrassment*

You go back to pronouncing things gay.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I bought a barrel of slime and I don't know what to do with it??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Use it for ur tot

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Use it for ur tot
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



What's tot? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What's tot?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Task of trust. See post 8000.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Task of trust. See post 8000.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



But no tot requires slime??! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> But no tot requires slime??!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Use slime to set off car alarm and dance to the alarm

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Use slime to set off car alarm and dance to the alarm
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Wtf and btw I'm a member you should call me sir 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

Where r all people gone prawesome deadly Jessica?? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 2, 2013)

Graphic Designer needed 
Must be able to complete work by deadline
Payout is my eternal gratitude and due credit
Call 1-800-QUANTUMFOAM
Or just pm me 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Graphic Designer needed
> Must be able to complete work by deadline
> Payout is my eternal gratitude and due credit
> Call 1-800-QUANTUMFOAM
> ...

Click to collapse



For your app?

Ask the guy who did Gigatech's graphics...
Can't think of a themer or graphics guy in Chi...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> For your app?
> 
> Ask the guy who did Gigatech's graphics...
> Can't think of a themer or graphics guy in Chi...

Click to collapse



Deathnotice

Oh, and whoever asked where I am. I am just preparing to flash a rom

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Deathnotice
> 
> Oh, and whoever asked where I am. I am just preparing to flash a rom
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Yeah. *lightbulb*
Deathnotice!!!!

Admit it.
You took my GTFO too literally, Prawn.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yeah. *lightbulb*
> Deathnotice!!!!
> 
> Admit it.
> You took my GTFO too literally, Prawn.

Click to collapse



Dil pe le Liya 

Translation :
I can't its Hindi proverb maybe 


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Dil pe le Liya
> 
> Translation :
> I can't its Hindi proverb maybe
> ...

Click to collapse



Abey dil pey ley liya ka angrezi equivalent hai 'He took it to heart'. 
Doesn't have the same charm to it, IMO.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Abey dil pey ley liya ka angrezi equivalent hai 'He took it to heart'.
> Doesn't have the same charm to it, IMO.

Click to collapse



It didn't came to my brain thanks 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> It didn't came to my brain thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



NP.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 2, 2013)

fffuuu, waited 4 hours to download ubuntu 13, and now their site is down


----------



## _Variable (Jan 2, 2013)

devstaff said:


> fffuuu, waited 4 hours to download ubuntu 13, and now their site is down

Click to collapse



Theyre releasing a mobile os

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

devstaff said:


> fffuuu, waited 4 hours to download ubuntu 13, and now their site is down

Click to collapse



Torrents.......


Edit....
Download page for Raring Ringtail is live...
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Theyre releasing a mobile os
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Is that the OMAP4 build on their download page, or something else?


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 2, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Polls will likely close tomorrow at midnight (CST).
> 
> And, morning/afternoon/evening all...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sweed... I'z still way out in back/front


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 2, 2013)

lol, my deviantart account from 2009 (never knew i actually had one)
i tried logging in with my master username and password for all my accounts and it redirected me to my 3 year old account with 1 deviation,
here's my free verse poem from 2k9 
http://deathnotice01.deviantart.com/art/If-You-Are-Not-Myne-148618092?q=gallery%3Adeathnotice01&qo=0


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> lol, my deviantart account from 2009 (never knew i actually had one)
> i tried logging in with my master username and password for all my accounts and it redirected me to my 3 year old account with 1 deviation,
> here's my free verse poem from 2k9
> http://deathnotice01.deviantart.com/art/If-You-Are-Not-Myne-148618092?q=gallery%3Adeathnotice01&qo=0

Click to collapse



Touching...
So you call her...
Thine?

Also... PM QF... if you haven't already...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Touching...
> So you call her...
> Thine?
> 
> Also... PM QF... if you haven't already...

Click to collapse



shaise!
i haven't checked my PM, crap,
will do sire


EDIT:
i have no PM today from QF


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Wtf and btw I'm a member you should call me sir
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im a member too. I done my tot. So u should call me brother.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Im a member too. I done my tot. So u should call me brother.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Oh bro why you still have muffins in avatar? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Oh bro why you still have muffins in avatar?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



May be he is just too fond of it

And, you asked me a while back.. and here I'm 

And ohai everyone 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> May be he is just too fond of it
> 
> And, you asked me a while back.. and here I'm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi deadly 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> May be he is just too fond of it
> 
> And, you asked me a while back.. and here I'm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go away. Nobody likes you.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Oh bro why you still have muffins in avatar?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> May be he is just too fond of it
> 
> And, you asked me a while back.. and here I'm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well tryin to look for a new avatar but in the meantime ill use my muffin.


_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

Good morning

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Good morning
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Morning....


----------



## Deadly (Jan 2, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hi deadly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



how ya doing bro




SleepyKrushna said:


> Go away. Nobody likes you.

Click to collapse



orlynao


But I see some does including you.. ---no homo---


Urahara said:


> Good morning
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



hey Joseph.. what are you up to.. seems no manga this week

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> how ya doing bro
> 
> 
> orlynao
> ...

Click to collapse



No new manga? But why am I downloading the new naruto and bleach right now? Is it all a lie?! 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 2, 2013)

deadly. said:


> how ya doing bro
> 
> 
> Orlynao
> ...

Click to collapse



study!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Exams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> No new manga? But why am I downloading the new naruto and bleach right now? Is it all a lie?!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Pics or it didnt happen







SleepyKrushna said:


> study!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Exams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Sssshhhhhh.... ssssshhhhh.. you are too loud people will hear ya:banghead:

Besides what do you think I did till now

Everyone needs a break you know :sly:


____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Pics or it didnt happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nevermind. I forgot I read the last week's chapters online and so when I updated my manga app it looked like there were new ones.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Go away. Nobody likes you.

Click to collapse



I do! Shut up nao . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yeah. *lightbulb*
> Deathnotice!!!!
> 
> Admit it.
> You took my GTFO too literally, Prawn.

Click to collapse



What's that supposed to mean o.o

Also..dead thread is dead

Also...CMX is awesome..really 

Also...I am....nvm...

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

School tomorrow.
________ •°°•
___ •°••°____°••°•
____°•_________•°
______°•••••••°
Cry, Benihime!


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> School tomorrow.
> ________ •°°•
> ___ •°••°____°••°•
> ____°•_________•°
> ...

Click to collapse



You're always be-in skwled


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Rohin. Do u have x8?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



In cold storage, yes 

Ohai everybody 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys! Updated my game!
*revamped UI
*multiplayer
*custom game
*game compatibility changed from 2.2+ to 2.1+
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2068183


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> Hey guys! Updated my game!
> *revamped UI
> *multiplayer
> *custom game
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll check it out now.
Edit: Menu looks much nicer now and the multiplayer works great! Thanks

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

NE body here?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hospitals suck!!!  Wifey broke her leg (thought it was the ankle originally)... been here sinc3 7pm on the 1st...  its now 5pm on the 2nd...  when will it end!?!?!?


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> Hey guys! Updated my game!
> *revamped UI
> *multiplayer
> *custom game
> ...

Click to collapse



New UI looks much better! Love the multiplayer.

Also sent you a PM. 

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Hospitals suck!!!  Wifey broke her leg (thought it was the ankle originally)... been here sinc3 7pm on the 1st...  its now 5pm on the 2nd...  when will it end!?!?!?

Click to collapse



Hope she's okay. :fingers-crossed:

My uncle fell down the stairs the other day and fractured his pinky finger and a minor concussion.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 2, 2013)

Where is everybody?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I'm here.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 2, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Hospital...  still.....


----------



## veeman (Jan 2, 2013)

Eating the best damn orange I've ever eaten.


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

I need this post edited! We can't have things of this nature, or we will get shut down and infractions may come to the offenders.

Anyone who quoted also needs to edit. 

Please and Thanks...


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> New UI looks much better! Love the multiplayer.
> 
> Also sent you a PM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks guys. Sent u back a PM

Sent from my DROIDX using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

Also, last few hours to vote guys. For those who have yet to do so, check your PM...


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

Also, check this out (Note: I'm 'bout to level up to 3!):




*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hospitals suck!!!  Wifey broke her leg (thought it was the ankle originally)... been here sinc3 7pm on the 1st...  its now 5pm on the 2nd...  when will it end!?!?!?

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that man. I hope she makes a swift and speedy recovery. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Also, last few hours to vote guys. For those who have yet to do so, check your PM...

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Dang it! Anybody know how to change the color of the keyboard to black? I can change the text color but can't figure out how to change the "body" color.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Remember this post? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30315454&postcount=860

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Remember this post?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30315454&postcount=860
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I remember. You got 22 freaking thanks for that. That's why they got rid of the thanks button.  So what do you have to say for yourself?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Dang it! Anybody know how to change the color of the keyboard to black? I can change the text color but can't figure out how to change the "body" color.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Magic Marker...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Magic Marker...

Click to collapse



LatinIME.apk 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## prototype7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I remember. You got 22 freaking thanks for that. That's why they got rid of the thanks button.  So what do you have to say for yourself?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I got over 30 for this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29953477&postcount=20


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I got over 30 for this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29953477&postcount=20

Click to collapse



Gay post is Gay!!


----------



## prototype7 (Jan 3, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> Gay post is Gay!!

Click to collapse



Apparently everyone else didn't think so


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I remember. You got 22 freaking thanks for that. That's why they got rid of the thanks button.  So what do you have to say for yourself?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I think that's my most thanked post. And stop that.  You're letting everyone know how I got so many thanks without actually helping anyone.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I got over 30 for this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29953477&postcount=20

Click to collapse



That one was funny. But both you and TheSkinnyDrummer got over 30 thanks for one funny post. Almost 70 in total. Maybe that's why they got rid of it. :sly:

Cry, Benihime!

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

Remember this guy?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29952036 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I got over 30 for this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29953477&postcount=20

Click to collapse



You didn't even make that yourself though 
Doesn't count.


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Apparently everyone else didn't think so

Click to collapse



twas all the 12 year olds, thought it was kool


----------



## prototype7 (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> You didn't even make that yourself though
> Doesn't count.

Click to collapse



My most thanked post is better than yours, though 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28290166&postcount=1


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> My most thanked post is better than yours, though
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28290166&postcount=1

Click to collapse



That's not a funny post though.
Doesn't count


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> My most thanked post is better than yours, though
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28290166&postcount=1

Click to collapse



First three here smoke that:cyclops:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> I think that's my most thanked post. And stop that.  You're letting everyone know how I got so many thanks without actually helping anyone.

Click to collapse



My most thanked post probsbly only has 5-6 thanks.  And they were contributing posts. Just wait... In two years, I'll have a post with 10,000 thanks! What will the post say:
"Thank me or else xda *will* fall"
There may or may not be blackmailing involved.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## prototype7 (Jan 3, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> First three here smoke that:cyclops:

Click to collapse



Doesn't count, that post was made before I joined :silly:


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> My most thanked post probsbly only has 5-6 thanks.  And they were contributing posts. Just wait... In two years, I'll have a post with 10,000 thanks! What will the post say:
> "Thank me or else xda *will* fall"
> There may or may not be blackmailing involved.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



You should have found Off-Topic earlier.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

My first thank! BTW I remember that and I had no idea what I was saying. I just wanted thanks. I had absolutely no idea what powerpoint45 wanted. You can tell by what I said. And as you could see, I didn't know what a signature was back then, so I just added it to each post. I was such an idiot! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27200103#post27200103 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> My first thank! BTW I remember that and I had no idea what I was saying. I just wanted thanks. I had absolutely no idea what powerpoint45 wanted. You can tell by what I said. And as you could see, I didn't know what a signature was back then, so I just added it to each post. I was such an idiot!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27200103#post27200103
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Good to see both of you in your n00b days. Try finding my first post. It was probably stupid. 

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

So do you think these guys were high when they wrote this song and filmed this video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktvTqknDobU


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Good to see both of you in your n00b days. Try finding my first post. It was probably stupid.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't find your first post. 
Found this post from April though: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=25517629#post25517629 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Can't find your first post.
> Found this post from April though: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=25517629#post25517629
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I found a couple from April 24. I don't remember the date I joined though.

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------

Found this one from April 7. It might be my first post. That's the date I joined.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=24573824&postcount=432


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Are we allowed to campaign for the election in this thread?
Vote for me and I promise that when I rule xda you'll get to own a small section of it!

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Are we allowed to campaign for the election in this thread?
> Vote for me and I promise that when I rule xda you'll get to own a small section of it!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Where have you been, dude? The polls are closing in 3 hours and 23 minutes. No more campaigning. :banghead:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Where have you been, dude? The polls are closing in 3 hours and 23 minutes. No more campaigning. :banghead:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



But I still have 3 hours to spread the truth!

Cry, Benihime!

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

Why does everybody call me Jessica? 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> But I still have 3 hours to spread the truth!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IDK what you're talking about Rachael


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> IDK what you're talking about Rachael

Click to collapse



Wat r u talking about? 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Wat are u talking about?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Whatever Rebekkah. :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Whatever Rebekkah. :silly:

Click to collapse



That's Bekka to you. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> That's Bekka to you.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Becky


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> IDK what you're talking about Rachael

Click to collapse





My nightmare finally ended!
From last night... xda was not allowing me to login saying wrong password.. even though I had not changed a single thing.. phew! 

/rubs forehead... brushes the sweat off:banghead:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> My nightmare finally ended!
> From last night... xda was not allowing me to login saying wrong password.. even though I had not changed a single thing.. phew!
> 
> /rubs forehead... brushes the sweat off:banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait... let me guess.

You had Caps Lock on.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> My nightmare finally ended!
> From last night... xda was not allowing me to login saying wrong password.. even though I had not changed a single thing.. phew!
> 
> /rubs forehead... brushes the sweat off:banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Scary stuff!

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## werked (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wait... let me guess.
> 
> You had Caps Lock on.

Click to collapse



Trololol


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wait... let me guess.
> 
> You had Caps Lock on.

Click to collapse



Seriously? Fail.jpg

My password was of numbers..

And before you start.. I was on app and never went on browser to change password in first place:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Man that was horrible.. I almost thought of making an account and then go to asking admin request thread and ask them to help... I'm still confused about it..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Seriously? Fail.jpg
> 
> My password was of numbers..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you can't count?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

?siht rebmemeR

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

Numbers are for people who don't know how to fish. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Numbers are for people who don't know how to fish.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Actually, it's the cat who owns the husbund and wife.
Edit: Its a joke from anime

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Numbers are for people who don't know how to fish.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse





I'm vegetarian.. and I really don't know how to fish

And I love numbers.. 

@veeman... if I used my parents phone number as password.. what's there to count 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I'm vegetarian.. and I really don't know how to fish
> 
> And I love numbers..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need to speak with your father. What's his number? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> I need to speak with your father. What's his number?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



911 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> 911
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



OK. I will call him up right away.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

________*****
________°•••••°
________°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
Tis my axe

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey wtf? Why are there police cars and fire engines outside my house? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hey wtf? Why are there police cars and fire engines outside my house?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



911 brought fire engines too
What you said in phone call

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm 600 lbs. And can run a 26.6 mile marathon in under 2 hours.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> 911 brought fire engines too
> What you said in phone call
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Fire, muder, kidnapping, animal abuse, strippers, ransom... That's what he probably said.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Fire, muder, kidnapping, animal abuse, strippers, ransom... That's what he probably said.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse





Why would he call my dad and say all that..?

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> I'm 600 lbs. And can run a 26.6 mile marathon in under 2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse




____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> I'm 600 lbs. And can run a 26.6 mile marathon in under 2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



How strange! veeman is also 600lbs. And can also run a marathon in under 2 hours.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly, I didn't know your father was a fire fighter in Minnesota. He's a cool guy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> I'm 600 lbs. And can run a 26.6 mile marathon in under 2 hours.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Strange... That seems really familiar. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Deadly, I didn't know your father was a fire fighter in Minnesota. He's a cool guy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



How you meet him

Anyway.. what's his name was?

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> How you meet him
> 
> Anyway.. what's his name was?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I asked if he was Nitu's father. He said yes.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> I asked if he was Nitu's father. He said yes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Guess you meet a wrong person then..

I'm not nitu

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Guess you meet a wrong person then..
> 
> I'm not nitu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's your nickname. He told me.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's your nickname. He told me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



How tall was he approximately? 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> How tall was he approximately?
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



52cm
I saw him with my magic eye. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> How tall was he approximately?
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



He was in his fireman boots so I couldn't tell exactly.

Sent from my Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> 52cm
> I saw him with my magic eye.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



52cm? What is he? A leprechaun?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> He was in his fireman boots so I couldn't tell exactly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus7

Click to collapse



I see.. then you have the wrong guy..

@Joseph.. dafuq was that?

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I see.. then you have the wrong guy..
> 
> @Joseph.. dafuq was that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No,no. He was standing on the right so he was right guy.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I see.. then you have the wrong guy..
> 
> @Joseph.. dafuq was that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never seen a guy 52cm? Strange. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> No,no. He was standing on the right so he was right guy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse




Urahara said:


> Never seen a guy 52cm? Strange.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



View attachment 1612499

OK guys.. I gotta study.. bye.. catch ya later..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1612499
> 
> OK guys.. I gotta study.. bye.. catch ya later..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have fun. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1612499
> 
> OK guys.. I gotta study.. bye.. catch ya later..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bye bye. Don't let our troll logic interfere with your studies. 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Bye bye. Don't let our troll logic interfere with your studies.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Actually, it makes perfect sense to me.. OK then.. off I go

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm going to sleep. Busy day tomorrow. Good night all.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm going to sleep. Busy day tomorrow. Good night all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Good night. I probably should go to sleep soon too. School resumes tomorrow. Oh well. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Good night. I probably should go to sleep soon too. School resumes tomorrow. Oh well.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Oh damn I just woke up :sly:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Got to wake up at 5AM. 1:13 now. Can't sleep. Crap.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I'm vegetarian.. and I really don't know how to fish
> 
> And I love numbers..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are vegetarian? Seriously? 

Also..Last 9 pages were awesome

Also..Ohai

Also..I am now running CMX

Also...MTM is a troll


"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are vegetarian? Seriously?
> 
> Also..Last 9 pages were awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am also vegetarian 
Also... I am running CMX
Also... Ohai

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

What's up guys?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey man, im trying to find a video for you to watch...its one of my favorite play-alongs.  Not sure if youve heard the band called Volumes, but I'll post it in the drummer thread when i find it.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Hellooo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey man, im trying to find a video for you to watch...its one of my favorite play-alongs.  Not sure if youve heard the band called Volumes, but I'll post it in the drummer thread when i find it.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Sweet teets :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Soul reaper (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hello 
wassup sir???


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Sweet teets :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Its posted there, check it out...

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 3, 2013)

First day at school today after the Christmas break, and I love how my sister is pretending she's ill. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Just leveled up to 3, after gaining three control fields and upgrading several low level portals. I hope to be at lvl 4 by next weekend -maybe sooner!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just leveled up to 3, after gaining three control fields and upgrading several low level portals. I hope to be at lvl 4 by next weekend -maybe sooner!

Click to collapse



Are you quoting Sliders? 

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 3, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I am also vegetarian
> Also... I am running CMX
> Also... Ohai
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You are running CMX too?
 How do you use themes for it? We can just use the normal CM7 ones or..I am new to this 






Apex_Strider said:


> Just leveled up to 3, after gaining three control fields and upgrading several low level portals. I hope to be at lvl 4 by next weekend -maybe sooner!

Click to collapse



You are addicted to it 
And now you can send invites, right? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are you quoting Sliders?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Naa ... he is all about ingress these days...

I guess you have not heard about it yet? Do check it at once!

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Screw sleep. I'm stayin up all night. Then I'll sleep when I get home from 4PM-5AM.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Just leveled up to 3, after gaining three control fields and upgrading several low level portals. I hope to be at lvl 4 by next weekend -maybe sooner!

Click to collapse



Nice dude. I hope to be at level 3 by tomorrow. I found 9 more portals up for grabs in my area. They're mine soon 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are vegetarian? Seriously?
> 
> Also..Last 9 pages were awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup! I'm..

You got to know about mtm now?
/saw sleepy post or sig?

Also.... ohai

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Yup! I'm..
> 
> You got to know about mtm now?
> /saw sleepy post or sig?
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you have studying to do? :sly:

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And now you can send invites, right?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg






Urahara said:


> Screw sleep. I'm stayin up all night. Then I'll sleep when I get home from 4PM-5AM.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I'm currently loving bleach.. at 140 chapters now

And you will have trouble in class.. go to sleep now..


____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Naa ... he is all about ingress these days...
> 
> I guess you have not heard about it yet? Do check it at once!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heard of it, but im not into video games.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Heard of it, but im not into video games.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Nor am I, but this is no video game 

At least read into it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Nice dude. I hope to be at level 3 by tomorrow. I found 9 more portals up for grabs in my area. They're mine soon
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



That's my old stomping grounds 

I need to hit up the Smyrna area SOON I know 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I don't get sleep, I fear for those around me. Honestly, I might just snap if this stupid annoying kid in my class does something annoying and beat the crap out him. I'd never do it while I was sane, but if I don't get sleep, I don't know what'll happen. But I'll deal with it by drinking some coffee or something.
Also, what's happening in Bleach right now? How far are you? Nice to see you like it.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Don't you have studying to do? :sly:
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Don't you have sleeping to do?:sly:

@skinny... as axis said .. its nothing like a video game.. do check it once.. you may like it

@axis.. ohai there!

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Don't you have sleeping to do?:sly:
> 
> @skinny... as axis said .. its nothing like a video game.. do check it once.. you may like it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hiya!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That's my old stomping grounds
> 
> I need to hit up the Smyrna area SOON I know
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm taking over the FTW Stockyards tomorrow morning. Should bring me close to halfway to lvl 4 with that. Also, more CFs coming, I am plotting...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm taking over the FTW Stockyards tomorrow morning. Should bring me close to halfway to lvl 4 with that. Also, more CFs coming, I am plotting...

Click to collapse



Word. I've found many open portals here, just need to be able to go get em. Gas is a B nowadays :banghead:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm taking over the FTW Stockyards tomorrow morning. Should bring me close to halfway to lvl 4 with that. Also, more CFs coming, I am plotting...

Click to collapse



You're addicted, aren't you. 
The game seems really cool. Wish I had a phone so I could play it.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> When I don't get sleep, I fear for those around me. Honestly, I might just snap if this stupid annoying kid in my class does something annoying and beat the crap out him. I'd never do it while I was sane, but if I don't get sleep, I don't know what'll happen. But I'll deal with it by drinking some coffee or something.
> Also, what's happening in Bleach right now? How far are you? Nice to see you like it.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Thats what I meant... if you loose sleep.. you won't have patience.. so you will loose cool head.. and you will snap easily.. frustration etc.. so go to sleep

Currently.. he is training for ban release.. and she is dragged to hanging and zaraki fight vs 2 captains and what not.. my local friends said it gets boring after 230 chapters or so.. hope I will skim through with that without getting too bored..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Thats what I meant... if you loose sleep.. you won't have patience.. so you will loose cool head.. and you will snap easily.. frustration etc.. so go to sleep
> 
> Currently.. he is training for ban release.. and she is dragged to hanging and zaraki fight vs 2 captains and what not.. my local friends said it gets boring after 230 chapters or so.. hope I will skim through with that without getting too bored..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it just gets better and better. I never got bored. Also, I know so many secrets... 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

Also, I have decided to leave the polls open for another 6 or so hours. After which time (and I feel it has been sufficient for all [active] Members to have voted) I will close them, and review the data collected, then post results.

Next order of business after we have Officers in position: Voting on keeping inactive Members, or a dutiful procedure to keep them on by way of (insert something here). I don't wish to allow people to join only to vanish and carry our name around all of xda. We've gone to great lengths to set this House up, and have made this thread a truly unique one that should carry some weight and have some respect by others for our time/efforts.

So, that's next on the agenda...


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Word. I've found many open portals here, just need to be able to go get em. Gas is a B nowadays :banghead:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I burned half a tank of gas today. I was at (high) level 1 night before last, now I am at lvl 3. It helps to be mobile, especially in such a huge metro-mass such that I live in...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I burned half a tank of gas today. I was at (high) level 1 night before last, now I am at lvl 3. It helps to be mobile, especially in such a huge metro-mass such that I live in...

Click to collapse



Soon as my truck's out of the shop, I'll be able to go wherever no problem. I won't worry about gas so much then. Its only when I put $50 in the tank for a $20 drive in my friends car that I start to get irritated Lol. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Anybody have any tips on how I can stay awake?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Anybody have any tips on how I can stay awake?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Coffee and comedy :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Anybody have any tips on how I can stay awake?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Coffee 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

1/1/12 I woke up at 5:30PM
1/2/12 I woke up at 2:15PM
So I will only have to stay up for about 26 hours to last school. Plus I can take a nap during 4°,5°, and 8°

Cry, Benihime!

---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 AM ----------

Killed. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> 1/1/12 I woke up at 5:30PM
> 1/2/12 I woke up at 2:15PM
> So I will only have to stay up for about 26 hours to last school. Plus I can take a nap during 4°,5°, and 8°
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everyone needs to be watching Spaceballs 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> 1/1/12 I woke up at 5:30PM
> 1/2/12 I woke up at 2:15PM
> So I will only have to stay up for about 26 hours to last school. Plus I can take a nap during 4°,5°, and 8°
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you need some more sleep. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm too lazy to get into Ingress.  My pc is out of commission with a bad water pump, and I'm just not ready to try something new.  I'm sure it's, faboo, but I'll leave it be.  Thanks


-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

I just looked into Ingress....sorry, but...








-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Dead thread, I revive thee! 




Prawesome said:


> You are vegetarian?
> 
> Also..I am now running CMX
> 
> Also...MTM is a troll

Click to collapse



I'm omnivorous...

Late Prawn is late to the CM10 party. 

My sig said that till a day ago... Late again, Prawn  




Prawesome said:


> You are running CMX too?
> How do you use themes for it? We can just use the normal CM7 ones or..I am new to this

Click to collapse



Install a CM10 theme, not CM7... got to Settings/Themes and enable it... simple, really...



Apex_Strider said:


> Also, I have decided to leave the polls open for another 6 or so hours. After which time (and I feel it has been sufficient for all [active] Members to have voted) I will close them, and review the data collected, then post results.
> 
> Next order of business after we have Officers in position: Voting on keeping inactive Members, or a dutiful procedure to keep them on by way of (insert something here). I don't wish to allow people to join only to vanish and carry our name around all of xda. We've gone to great lengths to set this House up, and have made this thread a truly unique one that should carry some weight and have some respect by others for our time/efforts.
> 
> So, that's next on the agenda...

Click to collapse



Also, can we do something about people (including members) spamming the thread?
It's been a real turn off in the past 2-3 days... though the ignore button has helped, but I don't want to keep any member of this frat on ignore...
Just takes away from the fraternal spirit, IMO...



Urahara said:


> Anybody have any tips on how I can stay awake?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I find nothing is better than green tea....

You still awake, or asleep?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Dead thread, I revive thee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which of us were spamming?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Dead thread, I revive thee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CM10 theme? O.O you mad brah?

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Which of us were spamming?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not you.
Not saying in public.



Prawesome said:


> CM10 theme? O.O you mad brah?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



CMX is unofficial CM10, no?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Not you.
> Not saying in public.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dumb sleepy is dumb -_-
CMX=CyanMobile eXperience

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Dumb sleepy is dumb -_-
> CMX=CyanMobile eXperience
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Eh..... Defy CM10 was called CMX for a loooong time...... *sorry*

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Dumb sleepy is dumb -_-
> CMX=CyanMobile eXperience
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Looks interesting...... any threads with screenshots?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Dead thread is dead 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ya...... all of the US people are asleep.
The others seem busy...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Eh..... Defy CM10 was called CMX for a loooong time...... *sorry*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its for GB
Screenshots by me:




"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Its for GB
> Screenshots by me:
> View attachment 1613200
> View attachment 1613201
> ...

Click to collapse



NICE! :thumbup::thumbup:

Now just apply a Holo theme, and it'll be perfect! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 3, 2013)

More screenshots at
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2042226 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> NICE! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Now just apply a Holo theme, and it'll be perfect!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Yea  I just applied the ICS theme

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> More screenshots at
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2042226
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> ...

Click to collapse



This is great for all the devices that are stuck on GB...

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> This is great for all the devices that are stuck on GB...
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



It really is..Its like having ICS goodies on GB 
All Thanks to squadzone

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> It really is..Its like having ICS goodies on GB
> All Thanks to squadzone
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Wut  phone do ya use, btw?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone seen deady?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly has exams.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Anyone seen deady?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Uuummmm no

Y do u ask?

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Uuummmm no
> 
> Y do u ask?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Hi sleepy

And ohai prawn 
____________________________________
 Sent from my black submarine


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hi sleepy
> 
> ____________________________________
> Sent from my black submarine

Click to collapse



I'm sleepy.
But i have to go to the gym soon. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Wut  phone do ya use, btw?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Galaxy Ace..Legacy







Deadly. said:


> Hi sleepy
> 
> And ohai prawn
> ____________________________________
> Sent from my black submarine

Click to collapse



Ohai lively







SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm sleepy.
> But i have to go to the gym soon.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Who knew sleepy people go to gyms? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hi sleepy
> 
> And ohai prawn
> ____________________________________
> Sent from my black submarine

Click to collapse



You need to study. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You need to study.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Aye, aye captain
**insert a sad and down face here**
OK.jpg

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey Prawsome, Sleepy, Deadly.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Did you know that if you tag people like this @veeman you get a notification in Tapatalk HD?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## _Variable (Jan 3, 2013)

@veeman

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Did you know that if you tag people like this @veeman you get a notification in Tapatalk HD?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Does it work in threads you aren't subscribed to? Because with Tapatalk HD you get notifications instantly for those threads. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------

@veeman 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------

@veeman 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Did you know that if you tag people like this @veeman you get a notification in Tapatalk HD?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You could be trolling... :sly:

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Trololol 

Edit: Never mind. That's because I just uninstalled tapatalk HD. Lol oops.

Sent from my Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------

Why it's no work? It worked when Prawn did it, I got a notification saying "you've been tagged in Chi Delta Alpha thread"

Sent from my Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------

Ah OK. Now I got it.







Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Trololol
> 
> Edit: Never mind. That's because I just uninstalled tapatalk HD. Lol oops.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How's the Nexus 7? I would be interested to get one if I'm not going to get a phone.


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> How's the Nexus 7? I would be interested to get one if I'm not going to get a phone.

Click to collapse



It's good. I like the form factor. It's great for reading and playing games. And it's powerful enough to play pretty much everything that's out there right now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's good. I like the form factor. It's great for reading and playing games. And it's powerful enough to play pretty much everything that's out there right now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's powerful. Quad core nVidia Tegra 3 is great. :good: 
It's on my wishlist, if I cannot afford to get a Nexus 4, then I'll get Nexus 7.  
I'm a Nexus Fanboy by the way.


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Yeah, it's powerful. Quad core nVidia Tegra 3 is great. :good:
> It's on my wishlist, if I cannot afford to get a Nexus 4, then I'll get Nexus 7.
> I'm a Nexus Fanboy by the way.

Click to collapse



Once you go nexus you never go back.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Once you go nexus you never go back.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I haven't got a Nexus. However, I've been felling in love with Nexus since Nexus 4 was announced.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Uuummmm no
> 
> Y do u ask?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U see our christmas present from broadcom

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

School already sucks. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> School already sucks.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



ah nursery school.. yup that's where all the whiners are


----------



## _akash (Jan 3, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> ah nursery school.. yup that's where all the whiners are

Click to collapse



Lol..
Lkg

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> U see our christmas present from broadcom
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Today is  3rd jan..
What is christmas present? Its 2 days past new year ...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> Lol..
> Lkg
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Late christmas present.
Long time no see akash.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## _akash (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Late christmas present.
> Long time no see akash.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Busy clg... And no school  

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Who knew sleepy people go to gyms?

Click to collapse



I fell asleep.
No gym today.

:lazy:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## X8invisible (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey bros and sisters I'm back so have a late Happy New Year from me

@apex Don't worry bro, I voted


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 3, 2013)

What's up guys? 
This thread is quiet, as usual. Becomes busy when I'm sleeping/


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> This thread is quiet, as usual.

Click to collapse



It's DEAD!

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

@veeman I just had to 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> @veeman I just had to
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Veeman will be annoyed if we keep on tagging him like this: @veeman .

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 3, 2013)

@veeman

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Galaxy tab 2 7.0 USER. Same tablet like jason who left cauze of ToT.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> @veeman I just had to
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





4D1L said:


> Veeman will be annoyed if we keep on tagging him like this: @veeman .
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse





OptimusLove said:


> @veeman
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

@veeman
Aren't you in school?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> @veeman
> Aren't you in school?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Lol, yeah. I'm in my engineering class


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol, yeah. I'm in my engineering class

Click to collapse



I'm in history. But I already know everything I need to know in history.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I'm in history. But I already know everything I need to know in history.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



The only part in history you need to know is when bruce lee defeated chuck norris

Also,
Hai y´all

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> The only part in history you need to know is when bruce lee defeated chuck norris
> 
> Also,
> Hai y´all
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey. And yes, Bruce Lee>Chuck Norris

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Gotta love study halls where the teacher doesn't show up. My study hall teacher is the principal, so he usually never shows up. We have the lights off and the heat crankin'.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## _akash (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Gotta love study halls where the teacher doesn't show up. My study hall teacher is the principal, so he usually never shows up. We have the lights off and the heat crankin'.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I usually never go to study hall.
As there is no teacher assigned it is always crowded and our mad college has provided wifi in study hall. So people with laptops are more than people with books..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> I usually never go to study hall.
> As there is no teacher assigned it is always crowded and our mad college has provided wifi in study hall. So people with laptops are more than people with books..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How fast is the WiFi?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

@veeman @veeman @veeman 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> How fast is the WiFi?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop taggin veeman

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Stop taggin veeman
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^^

Also, hi guys... seems thread is too slow today.. I have been away.. still only a page..

Seems everyone is busy..

Before you guys say, go study.. I'm going.. see ya all

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Before you guys say, go study.. I'm going.. see ya all
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Y u no let me pull your leg? 

@veeman would let me do that!


----------



## _akash (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> How fast is the WiFi?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



400-600 KBps constant with study hall full...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Y u no let me pull your leg?
> 
> @veeman would let me do that!

Click to collapse



Hey there... how are things going?
Exams over right? So, what are you up to..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> 400-600 KBps constant with study hall full...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not terrible...

@veeman @veeman @veeman 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Not terrible...
> 
> @veeman @veeman @veeman
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Will you please stop that tagging?:sly:

Trolling should be fun or a joke.. not annoying others.. this many times of tagging might have reached that line don't you think?
So, please stop that..?
Also, did you voted?

@Fawkes.. hi there, long time no see.. also, did you voted? you have a new pm!

If not then do vote.. apex is closing it soon I think..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Will you please stop that tagging?:sly:
> 
> Trolling should be fun or a joke.. not annoying others.. this many times of tagging might have reached that line don't you think?
> So, please stop that..?
> ...

Click to collapse



Angry Deadly is Angry 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hey there... how are things going?
> Exams over right? So, what are you up to..
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Good, man...

Ya they're over.... Yours?
I've been lurking on XDA a lot...
But my internship starts tomorrow... medicine... which is gonna be mad...

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------

Also, @Deadly.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Angry Deadly is Angry
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Ohai QF
Naaa .. I'm not
Its not easy to make me angry.. but I have a bad temper though..


@sleepy.. tagging won't work in my tapatalk... its not a HD version
So, tag all you want.. I won't get notification 
____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai QF
> Naaa .. I'm not
> Its not easy to make me angry.. but I have a bad temper though..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Crapatalk SD


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Crapatalk SD

Click to collapse



I won't say that..

I visit 4 forums everything in phone.. 
I dont have net on pc and currently its dead... so..
it saves my a.. lol

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Will you please stop that tagging?:sly:
> 
> Trolling should be fun or a joke.. not annoying others.. this many times of tagging might have reached that line don't you think?
> So, please stop that..?
> ...

Click to collapse



R.I.P ENGLISH

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I won't say that..
> 
> I visit 4 forums everything in phone..
> I dont have net on pc and currently its dead... so..
> ...

Click to collapse



Defensive Deadly is defensive


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> R.I.P ENGLISH
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



And why is that?
Its missing punctuations i know.. but other than that?







SleepyKrushna said:


> Defensive Deadly is defensive

Click to collapse





____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Apex (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Dead thread, I revive thee!
> 
> Also, can we do something about people (including members) spamming the thread?
> It's been a real turn off in the past 2-3 days... though the ignore button has helped, but I don't want to keep any member of this frat on ignore...
> Just takes away from the fraternal spirit, IMO...

Click to collapse




PM/Gtalk me. 




X8invisible said:


> Hey bros and sisters I'm back so have a late Happy New Year from me
> 
> @apex Don't worry bro, I voted

Click to collapse



Good man! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> And why is that?
> Its missing punctuations i know.. but other than that?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The answer to ur question is in the pic.

In a rush!
Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> The answer to ur question is in the pic.View attachment 1614240
> In a rush!
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Oh, I thought it was past particiful or something.. I mean I think it was correct.. I'm not sure.. so, thanks for correcting.. 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Will you please stop that tagging?:sly:
> 
> Trolling should be fun or a joke.. not annoying others.. this many times of tagging might have reached that line don't you think?
> So, please stop that..?
> ...

Click to collapse



Fine, I'll stop. Just one more, @veeman 

Yes, I voted. Did you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

@SleepyKrushna

Were you talking about me (spamming/trolling)?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Fine, I'll stop. Just one more, @veeman
> 
> Yes, I voted. Did you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd tell you if I were talking about you, Odie.
We're friends. And fellow trolls...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Fine, I'll stop. Just one more, @veeman
> 
> Yes, I voted. Did you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.. thanks..

Ya I did.. 

good night.. I'm gonna take a day off from xda tomorrow.. after 4 months or so!

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Lol.. thanks..
> 
> Ya I did..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exams?
When?

Best of luck.... :fingers-crossed:


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'd tell you if I were talking about you, Odie.
> We're friends. And fellow trolls...

Click to collapse



Oh good, uhmmm, friend (and troll). Joking . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Oh good, uhmmm, friend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well if you say so...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Exams?
> When?
> 
> Best of luck.... :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



It ends on 7th jan.. check pm

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Well if you say so...
> 
> Now isn't that nice

Click to collapse



Stupid quote-editor-trolly-person 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> It ends on 7th jan.. check pm
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



I replied already.
You check YOUR PM. 

Just 3 days, eh? Nice... 

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Stupid troll
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ORLY NAO?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I replied already.
> You check YOUR PM.
> 
> Just 3 days, eh? Nice...

Click to collapse



You sure about that?

Its been going on since Dec 12th lol... its engineering exams..:banghead:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I replied already.
> You check YOUR PM.
> 
> Just 3 days, eh? Nice...
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop editing my posts nao! :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> Its been going on since Dec 12th lol... its engineering exams..:banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhh.... loooooooong @ss exams.... 

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Stop posting my edits nao! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What edits?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ahhh.... loooooooong @ss exams....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no idea 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> I usually never go to study hall.
> As there is no teacher assigned it is always crowded and our mad college has provided wifi in study hall. So people with laptops are more than people with books..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My school is very small. Only 8 people in my study hall.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I have had no idea in my life
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't know you had a life


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I didn't know I had a life

Click to collapse



You don't 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I have no idea
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Get IDEA! 

This is in English + an Indian language (Hindi), but it's understandable...


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Go to IKEA! Odie, why are you so smart?
> 
> This is in English + an Indian language (Hindi), but it's understandable...  ehh, maybe for you. I don't speak Hindi.

Click to collapse



IKEA! I'll watch it later. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> you don't
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sgh-t989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



no.
I am sleepykrushna's superintelligent phone...
I secretly post when he is asleep. 
You have discovered my secret.
Now prepare to die, odetoandroid.

Exterminate!

Exterminate!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Ohai Deadly, Sleey... Ode

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> ikea!
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sgh-t989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ikea rocks.

Capsfilter sucks.

Exterminate!

Exterminate!

---------- Post added at 02:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> Ohai Deadly, Sleey... Ode
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



HI JOSEPH/JESSICA/URAHARA

CONFUSED.

DOES NOT COMPUTE.

DOES NOT COMPUTE.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> ikea rocks.
> 
> Capsfilter sucks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jessica?  Who's that? 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> no.
> I am sleepykrushna's superintelligent phone...
> I secretly post when he is asleep.
> You have discovered my secret.
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, bye real-Krush. I'll miss you troll buddy! Wahhhhh, wahhh. Just a quick question, why whenever you quote my posts do all my letters inside the quote become lowercase? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Ohai Deadly, Sleey... Ode
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Hey, Haha.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> ok, bye real-krush. I'll miss you troll buddy! Wahhhhh, wahhh
> 
> sent from my samsung-sgh-t989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



exterminate odie now!!!!

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 AM ----------




urahara said:


> jessica?  Who's that?
> 
> cry, benihime!

Click to collapse



i am the all-knowing senny...
I know you, jessica!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Ohai Deadly, Sleey... Ode
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Hi ya! Bleach is killing me

Studying for exams and this too! Now at chapter 194!!
Aaaand I'm gone from here, before I get scolded

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

My name is Rachael. 



Deadly. said:


> Hi ya! Bleach is killing me
> 
> Studying for exams and this too! Now at chapter 194!!
> Aaaand I'm gone from here, before I get scolded
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, how are you? You must read fast!

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> My name is Rachael.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Erica!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> My name is Rachael.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jessica is much better than Rachael.. 

I'm good  I do

School not yet started huh? What you up to?

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Erica!

Click to collapse





____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Godammit. Stop tagging me. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



I am a computer.
I know the truth.
I don't lie.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Jessica is much better than Rachael..

Click to collapse



No. 



.yldaeD said:


> School not yet started huh? What you up to?
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist
> ...

Click to collapse



Schools started today. And I hate it.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Godammit. Stop tagging me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



@veeman how you get your nexus7 out during class?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Godammit. Stop tagging me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



It's not me.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whiny Jennifer.


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> @veeman how you get your nexus7 out during class?

Click to collapse



I'm at home now. Classes get over at 3. It's 3:40 now.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm at home now. Classes get over at 3. It's 3:40 now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



But you didn't you say earlier you were in engineering class? :sly:

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> But you didn't you say earlier you were in engineering class? :sly:
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



That was earlier. And we get computers in engineering class.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> That was earlier. And we get computers in engineering class.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Ah, ok.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> It's not me.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



It was odie.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> That was earlier. And we get computers in engineering class.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



@veeman OK


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> @veeman OK

Click to collapse



Srsly guise?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> But you didn't you say earlier you were in engineering class? :sly:
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



R.I.P English

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> R.I.P English
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



It's the stupid keyboard on the kindle. Don't know why it does that.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Srsly guise?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Srsly guise?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I asked odie to stop.. he has stopped... sleepy.. you know..

/don't give attention to him.. he will stop.. he loves attention that's all..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Is teh soopid keebord on teh kindil. Dont no wy it dus dat.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I asked odie to stop.. he has stopped... sleepy.. you know..
> 
> /don't give attention to him.. he will stop.. he loves attention that's all..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm going to sleep anyway...
It's 3 AM and I need to be up at 8...
So bye, guys...
Especially you, @veeman. (This was the last time )


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Ello. Few more days till school starts!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm going to sleep anyway...
> It's 3:22 AM and I need to be up at 8...
> So bye, guys...
> Especially you, @veeman. (This *is* the last time )

Click to collapse



FTFY

OK. Bye.. me too going..
____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Only 4:53PM and I'm so tired.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm going to sleep anyway...
> It's 3 AM and I need to be up at 8...
> So bye, guys...
> Especially you, @veeman. (This was the last time )

Click to collapse



Bye  

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm going to sleep anyway...
> It's 3 AM and I need to be up at 8...
> So bye, guys...
> Especially you, @veeman. (This was the last time )

Click to collapse



Sleepy is deactivated. Now he cant put a curse on me.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Ello. Few more days till school starts!
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



4D1L, we need to talk.
Deadly, stick around for some time.


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Only 4:53PM and I'm so tired.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Try sleeping when you're supposed to.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> 4D1L, we need to talk.
> Deadly, stick around for some time.

Click to collapse



Go on sleepy. Not getting any younger here!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Try sleeping when you're supposed to.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I do. Acoording to WebMD thit ia

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

SLEEPY!!!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Sleepy is deactivated. Now he cant put a curse on me.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I and a few of the other members have been talking, and we feel that at times you post unnecessarily on the thread.
We all understand that you want to make friends, and that you might be lonely, but there is a way to do that, without making others feel like you are spamming.
This could have been a PM, but I'm doing this on the thread so that the whole frat can take part in this discussion if they feel like it.
Don't feel bad about this... nobody is trying to rebuke you, just reminding you of the code of conduct...


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I do. Acoording to WebMD thit ia
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



When do you sleep?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> When do you sleep?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



When WebMD tells her to.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I and a few of the other members have been talking, and we feel that at times you post unnecessarily on the thread.
> We all understand that you want to make friends, and that you might be lonely, but there is a way to do that, without making others feel like you are spamming.
> This could have been a PM, but I'm doing this on the thread so that the whole frat can take part in this discussion if they feel like it.
> Don't feel bad about this... nobody is trying to rebuke you, just reminding you of the code of conduct...

Click to collapse



I understand.  but im not lonely.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> When do you sleep?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Whenever  I fall asleep.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Whenever  I fall asleep.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Orly now?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I understand.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I hope you get what I'm trying to say here... 
Be a troll, post random funny images, do whatever... don't make pointless posts... that's spam.
Whatever you do should have a purpose to it.

Let's get rid of that frowny now!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I hope you get what I'm trying to say here...
> Be a troll, post random funny images, do whatever... don't make pointless posts... that's spam.
> Whatever you do should have a purpose to it.
> 
> Let's get rid of that frowny now!

Click to collapse



As an example, don't do this:
:spam::spam::spam: :spam::spam::spam: :spam::spam::spam: :spam::spam::spam: :spam::spam::spam: :spam::spam::spam: 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I hope you get what I'm trying to say here...
> Be a troll, post random funny images, do whatever... don't make pointless posts... that's spam.
> Whatever you do should have a purpose to it.
> 
> Let's get rid of that frowny now!

Click to collapse



I dont know what spam is. Dont understand it

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I dont know what spam is. Dont understand it
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



It's like a map. Actaully, maps.



        I'm assumjng you're trolling
    


Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all. I just woke up :sly:
What's going on?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hi all. I just woke up :sly:
> What's going on?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



We're all on a ball spinning around a giant ball of fire gradually getting closer.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> It's like a map. Actaully, maps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont get u???

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hi all. I just woke up :sly:
> What's going on?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



DRAMA!

Hi Axis...

Can you explain what spam is to him?
I don't think he's trolling...



SleepyKrushna said:


> I and a few of the other members have been talking, and we feel that at times you post unnecessarily on the thread.
> We all understand that you want to make friends, and that you might be lonely, but there is a way to do that, without making others feel like you are spamming.
> This could have been a PM, but I'm doing this on the thread so that the whole frat can take part in this discussion if they feel like it.
> Don't feel bad about this... nobody is trying to rebuke you, just reminding you of the code of conduct...

Click to collapse





SleepyKrushna said:


> I hope you get what I'm trying to say here...
> Be a troll, post random funny images, do whatever... don't make pointless posts... that's spam.
> Whatever you do should have a purpose to it.
> 
> Let's get rid of that frowny now!

Click to collapse


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Wats a troll??

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Wats a troll??
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



A beautiful majestic beast that lives under a bridge.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> A beutiful majestic beast that lives under a bridge.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



*facepalm*

I'm going to sleep now.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Wats the difference between a spammer and a troll

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> I'm going to sleep now.

Click to collapse



Why the faceplam?



        Misspelled purposely
    


Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> We're all on a ball spinning around a giant ball of fire gradually getting closer.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse




http://s14.directupload.net/images/130103/mtr6le5f.jpg






SleepyKrushna said:


> DRAMA!
> 
> Hi Axis...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I see that now 
I can try to elaborate a little. 






4D1L said:


> Wats a troll??
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Spam posts are essentially posts that need not be made. Nonsense, random nothingness.. whatever you want to call it. It's annoying to members who actually want to talk about something other than such. 

And a troll, is more commonly referred to as a veeman 

But for cereal.. a troll is someone who has fun messing around with others. Most preferably in a friendly manner. Nobody likes a nusince :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s14.directupload.net/images/130103/mtr6le5f.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"But for cereal"
Whaaa...

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Gimmie examples

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you, Axis.
I will now finally, seriously, really go get some sleep. *sigh*



Urahara said:


> Why the faceplam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I felt like it, Annabelle.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

I still dont understand. Give me examples.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> "But for cereal"
> Whaaa...
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



It's a joking expression... 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Gimmie examples
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



"Blaj"
"Woot!"
"Muuu"
"Pudge!"
"Blah blah blah"
"Imma dolphin"
"Eat me gutz"
"@veeman" repeated(sorry veeman, but it was crucial to my examples)
"Sizz"
"I just ate an apple"
"Huaerdwifuw"
":spam:"
"iSuk"
Cry, Benihime!

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> It's a joking expression...
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Just like trolling. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> "But for cereal"
> Whaaa...
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Look up Al Gore, 'I'm cereal/serial'...
It's famous!
It's also in South Park.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> "Blaj"
> "Woot!"
> "Muuu"
> "Pudge!"
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^
Represents what exactly???

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Thank you, Axis.
> I will now finally, seriously, really go get some sleep. *sigh*
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:
Sleep easy man

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> Sleep easy man
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Thanks.

You have fun now.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I still dont understand. Give me examples.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



A *Troll* is someone who posts inflammatory,extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as a forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.

*Forum spam* is the creating of messages that are advertisements, abusive, or otherwise unwanted on Internet forums.


I hope this clears things up for you. Its self explanatory really. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> A *Troll* is someone who posts inflammatory,extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as a forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.
> 
> *Forum spam* is the creating of messages that are advertisements, abusive, or otherwise unwanted on Internet forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish I could understand the art of troll.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> A *Troll* is someone who posts inflammatory,extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as a forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.
> 
> *Forum spam* is the creating of messages that are advertisements, abusive, or otherwise unwanted on Internet forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Imma kid. I dont understand it

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I wish I could understand the art of troll.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Lol it's funny sometimes, but not always. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol it's funny sometimes, but not always.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Trolling?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 3, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Trolling?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Yes  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> Imma kid. I dont understand it
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Just go with the flow, not against it. You'll be fine bro. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 3, 2013)

§ø. Ãñÿbōdý ël§ê â§ tīrëd å§ Î ãm?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry bout my absence the last few days brothers!  Me and the wifey having some problems and decided to seperate for a bit! Might be a couple days before I get back into the swing of things around here...  pretty tore up about all this.. now, onto a happier note!!!  SICK!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4zV60zXRrE


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sorry bout my absence the last few days brothers!  Me and the wifey having some problems and decided to seperate for a bit! Might be a couple days before I get back into the swing of things around here...  pretty tore up about all this.. now, onto a happier note!!!  SICK!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4zV60zXRrE

Click to collapse



Damn I'm sorry to hear that bro. All the best :thumbup:

But, that video is awesome  I'm all for watching any musician play their instrument. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Damn I'm sorry to hear that bro. All the best :thumbup:
> 
> But, that video is awesome  I'm all for watching any musician play their instrument.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, but pretty sure its a complete loss..  o well, there are other fish in the sea...  and ya, he's pretty awesome...  he's got a few more vids on youtube, kid has talent!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks man, but pretty sure its a complete loss..  o well, there are other fish in the sea...  and ya, he's pretty awesome...  he's got a few more vids on youtube, kid has talent!

Click to collapse



This is true. Glad to hear you're being optimistic :thumbup:

But yea dude, he's got potential. Have you ever heard of George Kolias?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's the only way to be...  can't live life with your head down...  ya gotta keep your head up!  Hate that song, but now its stuck in my head!  And no I haven't heard of him, off to google him now!


----------



## veeman (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s14.directupload.net/images/130103/mtr6le5f.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you just compare me to cereal? 


Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> A *Troll* is someone who posts inflammatory,extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as a forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.
> 
> *Forum spam* is the creating of messages that are advertisements, abusive, or otherwise unwanted on Internet forums.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU! (Miss that damn button...)


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

Took a two hour nap. Woke up an hour ago. I have tons of homework to do and test tomorrow, but I'm too tired to concentrate.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Apex (Jan 4, 2013)

> Quote redacted

Click to collapse



Not to offend anyone here, but there's several (if not many) people in this fraternal organization who are adults and/or young adults with higher than expected maturity levels. So, without seeming like a total **** here, I think what people are getting frustrated with is the incessant, nonsensical posts being made. I've created this thread for people who wish to join, and be active, and to interact with each other and talk about worthwhile, meaningful, useful, helpful, and otherwise topics with some degree of substance. 

That said, I'd appreciate seeing the retirement of the "Dead thread is dead" posts, the posts that are off course of what is being discussed, and for lack of better term, being a nuisance in general with paltry, insignificant, and annoying posts that have nothing of any value to them. I don't mind the chatter, so long as it is of a nature that moves the thread forward with the conduct that we (myself and the Body) have established for all of you. 

This thread is unique and has had a ton of work put into it for you all to enjoy. So, at the risk of seeming like a prick hole, I will start monitoring posts and any of which I feel falls short of the expectations I just touched on, I will (1) PM the individual(s) with a request to observe the attitudes and atmosphere we've made here, (2) repeated and/or ignored requests will be reported along with (3) discharge of any Member and/or Pledge involved in the situation who has chosen to ignore warnings. 

Also, I left this issue with other Members who have approached me on the matter, and I agreed to let things be handled in a way that was less likely to make me out to be the "bad guy", but as most of you know me I have a hard time not speaking my mind, and thusly felt compelled to post this.

So, as I end the ranting, I am happy you all are here, and that you all have made this thread what it is today. Without all of you, this would be nothing at all. We should be proud to call ourselves Brothers of Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity, and subsequent to that we should have the pride to not let this place turn into a muck of spam and mindless dribble. I hope this all makes sense, and that's it's received well, observed, and that there will be no need to address this again in the future of the House.

Thanks to all my friends here, you guys are awesome. 

*Let's bring the spirit of this place back to it's natural order, which equates to awesomeness...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay guys. Let's discuss TV. What's your favorite tv shows?
Mine are:
*The Office
*Supernatural
*Bleach
*Naruto
*Duck Dynasty
*Modern Family
*The Middle
*Psych
*Dragon Ball
*Dragon Ball Z

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 4, 2013)

TV is for noobs.

PS. Page 1337
Edit: nvm. I cant read 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> That's the only way to be...  can't live life with your head down...  ya gotta keep your head up!  Hate that song, but now its stuck in my head!  And no I haven't heard of him, off to google him now!

Click to collapse



He's a badass. All the way. :thumbup::thumbup:







veeman said:


> Did you just compare me to cereal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Maybe.. :sly:







Apex_Strider said:


> *Let's bring the spirit of this place back to it's natural order, which equates to awesomeness...

Click to collapse



Toga! Toga! Toga! 


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 4, 2013)

Phew! I slept and sleepy went ahead without me

Well, thanks axis and urahara for explanations

Apex, you shouldn't have to go through with those big speeches every time something hits here... don't take it on you every time man... we will take little work atleast off of you.. anyway, that was a nice way to put it :thumbup:
Aaaand good morning/afternoon/evening..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Woah apex, little long-winded there... haha...  what's up with everyone?  Just put my daughter to bed and need something to keep my mind off my M.I.A. wife...  any suggestions???


----------



## veeman (Jan 4, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Phew! I slept and sleepy went ahead without me
> 
> Well, thanks axis and urahara for explanations
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure whether I should be happy that I'm being compared to cereal.

When are your exams man?

Sent from my Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Woah apex, little long-winded there... haha...  what's up with everyone?  Just put my daughter to bed and need something to keep my mind off my M.I.A. wife...  any suggestions???

Click to collapse



A book?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm not sure whether I should be happy that I'm being compared to cereal.
> 
> When are your exams man?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've read every book at my house and don't feel like reading one from the phone, that would be just annoying...  good suggestion though, I love to read!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm not sure whether I should be happy that I'm being compared to cereal.
> 
> When are your exams man?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its tomorrow 
I'm just bored of studying from a month lol.. you are compared to it.. no one called you a cereal you know
So, you should be happy with current situation.. 

@flastnoles11.. I read about it man.. sorry to hear that.. books/music indeed are a good way to keep mind off things..:thumbup:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I've read every book at my house and don't feel like reading one from the phone, that would be just annoying...  good suggestion though, I love to read!

Click to collapse



Have you read Life of Pi? I just started reading that book yesterday and it's great!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 4, 2013)

Try some Sudoku? I love Sudoku!


On a unrelated note got my Pre-ACT tests back got a 30! Pretty pumped. I get to officially take my ACTs next year tho. I'm ranked 100% as good as, or better on the mathematics and science portions

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Have you read Life of Pi? I just started reading that book yesterday and it's great!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Isn't there a movie of that? My Calculus teacher said something bout that?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I've read every book at my house and don't feel like reading one from the phone, that would be just annoying...  good suggestion though, I love to read!

Click to collapse



Try "about a boy" ... they have made a movie on it too.. I don't remember author name.. but really a good read.. or watch the movie.. its not as good as book.. but good enough..  veeman you should try that book too
@tobi.. ohai 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Have you read Life of Pi? I just started reading that book yesterday and it's great!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Started reading this a few weeks back and forgot about it... now where did I put the damn thing...

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> Try some Sudoku? I love Sudoku!
> 
> 
> On a unrelated note got my Pre-ACT tests back got a 30! Pretty pumped. I get to officially take my ACTs next year tho. I'm ranked 100% as good as, or better on the mathematics and science portions
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny you say that, I did some sodoku for about 3 hours while my daughter was napping...  very relaxing...


----------



## veeman (Jan 4, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Try some Sudoku? I love Sudoku!
> 
> 
> On a unrelated note got my Pre-ACT tests back got a 30! Pretty pumped. I get to officially take my ACTs next year tho. I'm ranked 100% as good as, or better on the mathematics and science portions
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's based off the book.

Sent from my Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Try "about a boy" ... they have made a movie on it too.. I don't remember author name.. but really a good read.. or watch the movie.. its not as good as book.. but good enough..  veeman you should try that book too
> @tobi.. ohai
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Is it by Nick Hornby?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Deadly (Jan 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Is it by Nick Hornby?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yup.. that's the one..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/About_a_Boy_(novel) 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey was going to make us watch it in class next week... Is it any good?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @flastnoles11.. I read about it man.. sorry to hear that.. books/music indeed are a good way to keep mind off things..:thumbup:
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Ah no sweat...  I love my wife, but things happen...  that's life...  I'm still young, plenty of time to move on... 

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




tobiascuypers said:


> Hey was going to make us watch it in class next week... Is it any good?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



You won't be disappointed my friend...  its pretty good...


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ah no sweat...  I love my wife, but things happen...  that's life...  I'm still young, plenty of time to move on...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i truly wish i have the same outlook on life as you. :thumbup:
hope things go better for you guys.

signature under repair


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

Good night everybody.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i truly wish i have the same outlook on life as you. :thumbup:
> hope things go better for you guys.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Not hard to do, just keep a positive outlook and always remember, things could be worse...  I mean, you could've never found xda right? :silly: 

Really though, most people take life too seriously. We are only here for a short period of time and then we're not (not getting into a religious debate about where you go, I believe in "heaven" but not the same as most others)...  no need to go through life with a chip on your shoulder... 

I've learned over time, everything works itself out with time. No need to stress about trivial things that we, as humans, can't control. It'll just drive you crazy if you try...  

keep these things in the back of your mind throughout the day, everyday and you will have the same outlook as me. 

I've got my daughter, a roof over my head and food in the house, can't really ask for too much more than that cuz that would just be greedy!  Lots of people don't even have these things that we take for granted everyday...  just some food for thought...

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

First drink in years, now I'm drunk....................


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

Helloooo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not hard to do, just keep a positive outlook and always remember, things could be worse...  I mean, you could've never found xda right? :silly:
> 
> Really though, most people take life too seriously. We are only here for a short period of time and then we're not (not getting into a religious debate about where you go, I believe in "heaven" but not the same as most others)...  no need to go through life with a chip on your shoulder...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This I like.  I can relate.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## _Variable (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not hard to do, just keep a positive outlook and always remember, things could be worse...  I mean, you could've never found xda right? :silly:
> 
> Really though, most people take life too seriously. We are only here for a short period of time and then we're not (not getting into a religious debate about where you go, I believe in "heaven" but not the same as most others)...  no need to go through life with a chip on your shoulder...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn, you act like my local church preist 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Helloooo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What's up Odie
And everyone else as well 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up Odie
> And everyone else as well
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Axis, sir.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## _Variable (Jan 4, 2013)

Ello axie =)

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Axis, sir.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I wish we had an animated top hat tip for tapatalk, cause this is where it'd be perfect. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Ello axie =)
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Axie? I like that 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I wish we had an animated top hat tip for tapatalk, cause this is where it'd be perfect.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn straight.  Someone more intelligent than me has to great a gif.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Damn straight.  Someone more intelligent than me has to great a gif.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Yes, someone should.. I can't do it either. 
But it'd be kick ass. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes, someone should.. I can't do it either.
> But it'd be kick ass.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Im thinking of the scene in BTTF 3, when Marty tips his hat to Mary Steenburgen lol...over and over as a gif.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im thinking of the scene in BTTF 3, when Marty tips his hat to Mary Steenburgen lol...over and over as a gif.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Hell yea. I may look into making one. 
That'd be perfect. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea. I may look into making one.
> That'd be perfect. :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Im so glad you get all my references.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 4, 2013)

Overslept. 15 minutes until I have to go to school and I have done nothing yet 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Im so glad you get all my references.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Dude, you said it yourself. We were separated at birth 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Dude, you said it yourself. We were separated at birth
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Thats right.  Funny though, i dont even know how old you are.  Doubt you're as old as me.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Damn, you act like my local church preist
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol...  nope, not me!  Wow, I miss drinking!

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------

I know its not exactly what you were looking for, but close enough for now........


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thats right.  Funny though, i dont even know how old you are.  Doubt you're as old as me.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Nah man I'm not. I'm 26. Turn 27 in September. I ain't too far behind you though. 

I'm old school that's what it is. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol...  nope, not me!  Wow, I miss drinking!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------
> 
> I know its not exactly what you were looking for, but close enough for now........

Click to collapse



Not sure if gif....im on my phone lol

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

Has anybody seen the original Arthur movie? The one with Dudley Moore?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Has anybody seen the original Arthur movie? The one with Dudley Moore?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



The one with tiny elves? It was a trilogy me thinks.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not sure if gif....im on my phone lol
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



It was when I downloaded, but for some reason when I uploaded back to here it turned to a .jpeg... 

---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Has anybody seen the original Arthur movie? The one with Dudley Moore?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



No, but I heard its hilarious!  If that's the movie I'm thinking of, not sure....  not that that helps you out at all...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> The one with tiny elves? It was a trilogy me thinks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No Lol its an older movie. 

Here's a clip from the movie. Not the best part but a funny one. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpyLpD-Yz8c&feature=youtube_gdata_player







flastnoles11 said:


> It was when I downloaded, but for some reason when I uploaded back to here it turned to a .jpeg...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it needs to be a hot link to run animation on another site  

And I've seen it Lol. I was just curious how many others had seen it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Let's try this one out... http://i1076.photobucket.com/albums/w450/flastnoles11/tumblr_lmyi9gc55G1qewiewo1_400_zps717eade0.gif

Yay that one worked!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Let's try this one out...

Click to collapse



No animation on mobile. Damn :sly:


Last video, but its short. I seriously do this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUiCFk2HB94&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 4, 2013)

Bill Gates son reviewing an app

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> No animation on mobile. Damn :sly:
> 
> 
> Last video, but its short. I seriously do this
> ...

Click to collapse



Download quicpic, it shows the animation....  so does the updated tapatalk...  you just have to click it first...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Download quicpic, it shows the animation....  so does the updated tapatalk...  you just have to click it first...

Click to collapse



I had to click the PIC 
That works though :thumbup:

Seems there should be a tuba playing along Lol like that family guy episode. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I had to click the PIC
> That works though :thumbup:
> 
> Seems there should be a tuba playing along Lol like that family guy episode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I was thinking that too...  that's pretty funny...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol I was thinking that too...  that's pretty funny...

Click to collapse



Great Minds think alike :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Great Minds think alike :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



How right you are my friend, how right you are...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> How right you are my friend, how right you are...

Click to collapse




So what are you drinking on?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So what are you drinking on?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I don't even know... haha..  captain morgan spiced rum...  on the rocks with a mountain dew to wash it down every now and again...  put the bottle away a bit ago...  just finishing up my glass now and gonna try and get some sleep..  haven't had an empty bed in ages...  maybe I will let the dogs sleep with me tonight! 

---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------

Ok, time to try and sleep... night bros! Talk to you all tomorrow I'm sure!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 4, 2013)

Good Morning/afternoon/night.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I don't even know... haha..  captain morgan spiced rum...  on the rocks with a mountain dew to wash it down every now and again...  put the bottle away a bit ago...  just finishing up my glass now and gonna try and get some sleep..  haven't had an empty bed in ages...  maybe I will let the dogs sleep with me tonight!

Click to collapse



Sweet
Though I can only handle Jack Daniels myself. With Coke or Dr Pepper. 

And yea man I was actually happy when I got my bed back to myself again. 

I say let the dogs sleep in the bed. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Sweet
> Though I can only handle Jack Daniels myself. With Coke or Dr Pepper.
> 
> And yea man I was actually happy when I got my bed back to myself again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmmmm. Jack...  why didn't I buy that! Been so long since I've drank I forgot what I like! Lol. And ya, they are already curled up next to me...  now I don't feel so alone!   night y'all!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Good Morning/afternoon/night.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Its 4:11am :what:
I need sleep, but not until I step out for a min to have a smoke. 

Never smoke :sly:
Terrible habit..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Its 4:11am :what:
> I need sleep, but not until I step out for a min to have a smoke.
> 
> Never smoke :sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Quit that a few years ago too! Although I don't plan on ever picking that one back up! Night Axis... and to whoever may be lurkking and reading...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hmmmmm. Jack...  why didn't I buy that! Been so long since I've drank I forgot what I like! Lol. And ya, they are already curled up next to me...  now I don't feel so alone!   night y'all!

Click to collapse



Right on brother :thumbup::thumbup:

Sleep easy.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Right on brother :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sleep easy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What up man



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> What up man
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



What do u do in x8 ot?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up Odie
> And everyone else as well
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



The roof. You?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> What up man
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Not a damn thing 
I know I need to sleep, but I really don't feel like it. Might have a drink. Talking about it has given me the urge to catch a buzz. 

What's going on with you brother?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> The roof. You?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'll do you one better.. the stars 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Not a damn thing
> I know I need to sleep, but I really don't feel like it. Might have a drink. Talking about it has given me the urge to catch a buzz.
> 
> What's going on with you brother?
> ...

Click to collapse



Even better. Heaven

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Even better. Lol . Heaven
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Prove it!. Can't sleep, which is surprising cuz I am fcd up...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Prove it!. Can't sleep, which is surprising cuz I am fcd up...

Click to collapse



I dont know how too

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Even better. Heaven
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



What he said down there 







flastnoles11 said:


> Prove it!. Can't sleep, which is surprising cuz I am fcd up...

Click to collapse



I'm soon to be.. on your level 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Not a damn thing
> I know I need to sleep, but I really don't feel like it. Might have a drink. Talking about it has given me the urge to catch a buzz.
> 
> What's going on with you brother?
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh nothing much. Taking the day off







4D1L said:


> What do u do in x8 ot?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I left that place a long time ago due to consistent childish flaming 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I dont know how too
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



The stars are commonly referred to as "The Heavens" 

@Quantum: That's cool. Always nice to take a day off. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> The stars are commonly referred to as "The Heavens"
> 
> @Quantum: That's cool. Always nice to take a day off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, that they are...  I've had a day off for 10 months now!!!  (Stay at home father, although that will be changing super soon now)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, that they are...  I've had a day off for 10 months now!!!  (Stay at home father, although that will be changing super soon now)

Click to collapse



I hear you. I need to look for another job again soon. I love studio time, but I want/need to get a second job if possible. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all...
Tired after my first day...



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm all for watching any musician play their instrument.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Many people can interpret that in many ways... 



Urahara said:


> Okay guys. Let's discuss TV. What's your favorite tv shows?
> Mine are:
> *The Office
> *Supernatural
> ...

Click to collapse



The Wire
The Shield
SOA
MASH
Archer
House
HIMYM
Modern Family
WLIIA
QI
White Colar
Psyched
The Mentalist
Lots more...............



Deadly. said:


> Phew! I slept and sleepy went ahead without me
> 
> Well, thanks axis and urahara for explanations
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, Sleepy see, Sleepy do. 

My thanks to Axis and Penelope...

Apex... wut he said. 

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, that they are...  I've had a day off for 10 months now!!!  (Stay at home father, although that will be changing super soon now)

Click to collapse



Hey Flast...
The news- 
Your attitude- 
You- :good::good::victory:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 4, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi all...
> Tired after my first day...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




http://s7.directupload.net/images/130104/ll8sqevq.jpg

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear the news, flastnoles.
#respect for the optimistic attitude brother.
Stay strong



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 4, 2013)

Good morning muffins 

Life is what happens while you are busy making other plans. 
John Lennon


----------



## _Variable (Jan 4, 2013)

I made a prank video on youtube regarding a low end ipad 4 30 pin port 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_SNAZYOPF8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 4, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Hey was going to make us watch it in class next week... Is it any good?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Life of Pi? That's still not on DVD yet. How is your teacher going to watch it in class without using illegal methods? 

Anyway, I hear that the movie is really good. Cinematography in that movie is great.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 06:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> I made a prank video on youtube regarding a low end ipad 4 30 pin port
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_SNAZYOPF8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't get it? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey all muffins, whats up?

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey all muffins, whats up?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Yo. 
Wassup?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## _Variable (Jan 4, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yo.
> Wassup?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



The sky, and my youtube vidd

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 4, 2013)

What's the deal with all the "hey muffins" stuff? 

There's only one muffin (pledge) currently, and he hasn't been around much. Aside from Jughead, who will not be swayed, how about omitting the "muffins" term with "brothers", let's only address the pledges as such when appropriate, and the Members as brothers. This isn't a 'muffin thread', it's a fraternity. Let's shift the gears on the notion that this is about "muffins" to "brothers" - seeing as the avatar thing is a very small aspect of this place. 

On another note, one of my cars was broken in to last night, so I'm on edge and irritated. Nobody piss me off today... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 4, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> The sky, and my youtube vidd
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Y u no reply to old PM? 

@Apex... deep breaths, bro. Deep breaths.

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> On another note, one of my cars was broken in to last night, so I'm on edge and irritated. Nobody piss me off today...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



:what::banghead:
How much damage?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 4, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's the deal with all the "hey muffins" stuff?
> 
> There's only one muffin (pledge) currently, and he hasn't been around much. Aside from Jughead, who will not be swayed, how about omitting the "muffins" term with "brothers", let's only address the pledges as such when appropriate, and the Members as brothers. This isn't a 'muffin thread', it's a fraternity. Let's shift the gears on the notion that this is about "muffins" to "brothers" - seeing as the avatar thing is a very small aspect of this place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey hey muffin man 

I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. 
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hey hey muffin man
> 
> I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it.
> Charles M. Schulz

Click to collapse



I think someone calls themselves the muffinator...
Any idea who?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Apex (Jan 4, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Y u no reply to old PM?
> 
> @Apex... deep breaths, bro. Deep breaths.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll reply today, just been a bit busy. 

Damage to my car? Not much, but a my ish was rifled through. Haven't had time to really check things, as this has made me late for work after dealing with police. 





jugg1es said:


> Hey hey muffin man
> 
> I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it.
> Charles M. Schulz

Click to collapse



Hey Jughead! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 4, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll reply today, just been a bit busy.
> 
> Damage to my car? Not much, but a my ish was rifled through. Haven't had time to really check things, as this has made me late for work after dealing with police.
> \*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



No I was asking ella for a reply... not u...

 Hope nothing valuable is missing...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 4, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'll reply today, just been a bit busy.
> 
> Damage to my car? Not much, but a my ish was rifled through. Haven't had time to really check things, as this has made me late for work after dealing with police.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anything missing? 

I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. 
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2013)

hi jugg, and all the brothers. how are you all?

@apex: that sucks bro. sorry to hear that. hope you didn't lose anything. and the police catch the perp. just take deeo breaths. 

signature under repair


----------



## prototype7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's the deal with all the "hey muffins" stuff?
> 
> There's only one muffin (pledge) currently, and he hasn't been around much. Aside from Jughead, who will not be swayed, how about omitting the "muffins" term with "brothers", let's only address the pledges as such when appropriate, and the Members as brothers. This isn't a 'muffin thread', it's a fraternity. Let's shift the gears on the notion that this is about "muffins" to "brothers" - seeing as the avatar thing is a very small aspect of this place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who is this Jughead? Also, hey muffins 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Who is this Jughead? Also, hey muffins
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



jughead is the one who is a muffin inside but won't admit it yet. hola proto. 

signature under repair


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 4, 2013)

2012 is over.
The Mayans are out of fashion now....

Soon, so will Oppa Gangnam Style...

Honestly, all I hear in that song is the beats, a guy making sounds like 'Pacha pacha pacha, matcha matcha matcha' or similar, and 'HEEEEEEYYYYY SEXY LAAADY!' *facepalm*

The video is funny, though.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> jughead is the one who is a muffin inside but won't admit it yet. hola proto.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



If the reference is to me then apex knows full well that i won't be changing the avatar or variations thereof for a muffin in any conceivable future. And he also knows you'll all be muffins to me. 

I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. 
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Not a damn thing
> I know I need to sleep, but I really don't feel like it. Might have a drink. Talking about it has given me the urge to catch a buzz.
> 
> What's going on with you brother?
> ...

Click to collapse






4D1L said:


> Even better. Heaven
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



The sun is "upper" than both of them 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 4, 2013)

Ohai guys  sorry for not posting the last few days...had some problems at school and didn't feel like bringing my bad mood here and spoiling it for everyone


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> If the reference is to me then apex knows full well that i won't be changing the avatar or variations thereof for a muffin in any conceivable future. And he also knows you'll all be muffins to me.
> 
> I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it.
> Charles M. Schulz

Click to collapse



ah well, you'll be the guy with the cool app sig to me. 

also, how's things mr. rohin?

signature under repair


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ah well, you'll be the guy with the cool app sig to me.
> 
> also, how's things mr. rohin?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



School ? Sucks. Was pushed into a class where the people hate my guts and I have no friends from my previous class...or batch...so yeah, school is dead to me now...plus new subjects, harder exams, more responsibilities, more headaches... could be worse...*dark clouds form above me*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> School ? Sucks. Was pushed into a class where the people hate my guts and I have no friends from my previous class...or batch...so yeah, school is dead to me now...plus new subjects, harder exams, more responsibilities, more headaches... could be worse...*dark clouds form above me*

Click to collapse



doesn't sound like a good way to start 2013. 

signature under repair


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> doesn't sound like a good way to start 2013.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Exactly :/ what pisses me off the most I guess is how my friends have already adjusted so quickly to their new lives...not to mention that they have friends from 2012..


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> School ? Sucks. Was pushed into a class where the people hate my guts and I have no friends from my previous class...or batch...so yeah, school is dead to me now...plus new subjects, harder exams, more responsibilities, more headaches... could be worse...*dark clouds form above me*

Click to collapse



Just keep your head down and working.  It'll work out, and if it doesn't then school doesn't last forever

I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. 
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Just keep your head down and working.  It'll work out, and if it doesn't then school doesn't last forever
> 
> I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it.
> Charles M. Schulz

Click to collapse



Ohai jugs  well, there is some truth to your post...it wont last forever...I'm 16 and my high school life will end next year


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> doesn't sound like a good way to start 2013.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Not start, it's already January 4 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Not start, it's already January 4
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That makes me feel better


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Not start, it's already January 4
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



y u so literal? :what:

signature under repair

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> That makes me feel better

Click to collapse



jugg has a point. but where are your other friends? surely you can at least try to make friends with some of you classmates? believe me, i know how it feels to be the outcast since i was always the nerdy guy in my batch. 

signature under repair


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> jugg has a point. but where are your other friends? surely you can at least try to make friends with some of you classmates? believe me, i know how it feels to be the outcast since i was always the nerdy guy in my batch.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Being nerdy is one thing. Imagine being in a class where you're at the end of racist jokes ...it wasn't so bad before since before this I wasn't in the same class with these guys...now I've basically brought the prey to the hunt for them ...oh well...it's only another 10 months i guess


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

What's up guys?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Where's Yoruichi  ?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Ohai Charlotte!

Also,
Hi Rohin!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 4, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai Charlotte!
> 
> Also,
> Hi Rohin!

Click to collapse



Ohai Sleepydrummer


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Where's Yoruichi  ?

Click to collapse



She's sitting right here. She's in cat form though.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> She's sitting right here. She's in cat form though.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



 fanservis pls


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 4, 2013)

gah, why do FreeXperia always use such slow fileuploading sites like Uploaded.com and Rapidgator!?!?! I dont want to wait 32 minutes to download a custom rom that takes 2 minutes to download from mediafire.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai SleepyKrushna.... You are my GOD!!!!!! *worship*

Click to collapse



Why thank you, young Rohindran.... :silly:

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> She's sitting right here. She's in cat form though.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Hey Allison.... What cat? Is this some manga thing?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 4, 2013)

It's weekend now!!!   yayy 
EDIT:I killed it. RIP thread
Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 4, 2013)

This thread on page 2? Where are all people!
Good night btw 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> School ? Sucks. Was pushed into a class where the people hate my guts and I have no friends from my previous class...or batch...so yeah, school is dead to me now...plus new subjects, harder exams, more responsibilities, more headaches... could be worse...*dark clouds form above me*

Click to collapse



High school life. 
I miss the days which I had to wake up early in the morning at 6am. 
Best of luck in your Form 4. I believe you'll soon get used to your new class, new friends. Trust me, you'll miss your Form 4 life when you go to Form 5. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 4, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's the deal with all the "hey muffins" stuff?
> 
> There's only one muffin (pledge) currently, and he hasn't been around much. Aside from Jughead, who will not be swayed, how about omitting the "muffins" term with "brothers", let's only address the pledges as such when appropriate, and the Members as brothers. This isn't a 'muffin thread', it's a fraternity. Let's shift the gears on the notion that this is about "muffins" to "brothers" - seeing as the avatar thing is a very small aspect of this place.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 4, 2013)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse








I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. 
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it.
> Charles M. Schulz

Click to collapse



No problem man.. anything to help a muffin in distress:good:


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> gah, why do FreeXperia always use such slow fileuploading sites like Uploaded.com and Rapidgator!?!?! I dont want to wait 32 minutes to download a custom rom that takes 2 minutes to download from mediafire.

Click to collapse



They want you to have time to salivate for the ROM while it's downloading . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> They want you to have time to salivate for the ROM while it's downloading .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol, but its annoying, 50kbps download speed for free users

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Lol, but its annoying, 50kbps download speed for free users
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



So just become a premium user 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> So just become a premium user
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol, never, I wont pay for their crappy service.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Lol, never, I wont pay for their crappy service.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



How much faster is the premium? And what ROM was it BTW?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> How much faster is the premium? And what ROM was it BTW?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No download speed limit, its the FreeXperiaproject Cyanogenmod rom.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> No download speed limit, its the FreeXperiaproject Cyanogenmod rom.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



CM10.1?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> CM10.1?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope, CM9.1, they havent started to build CM10 yet.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Nope, CM9.1, they havent started to build CM10 yet.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Then you build it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Then you build it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Naa, im not a developer.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Naa, im not a developer.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



You're a chef, my bad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> You're a chef, my bad.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I only know how to build from sources and so on. Im not a pro, but I know more than most people in my age.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Yeah, I only know how to build from sources and so on. Im not a pro, but I know more than most people in my age.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Developing is building from sources right?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Yeah, I only know how to build from sources and so on. Im not a pro, but I know more than most people in my age.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Are you a programmer?


----------



## veeman (Jan 4, 2013)

What's up muffin brothers?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's up muffin brothers?

Click to collapse



Watching my dog being a retard  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everybody!

After a 3+ week break from xda, for real life reasons, I believe I'm back, though none may have noticed I wasn't here.

This is the one time I'm not going to read all posts I missed, lol.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Watching my dog being a retard
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's a dog, not a retard :what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> He's a dog, not a retard :what:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well, when he tries to take a bone that weighs 1 kilo up in the couch, I classify him as a retard  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> After a 3+ week break from xda, for real life reasons, I believe I'm back, though none may have noticed I wasn't here.
> 
> This is the one time I'm not going to read all posts I missed, lol.

Click to collapse



You were gone? 
Welcome back.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 4, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Developing is building from sources right?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not really, to develop you also need to know how to port drivers, systemfiles and so on, and I dont know how to do that yet.
I know how to build kernels and roms from sources and how to optimize them atm.







Tezlastorme said:


> Are you a programmer?

Click to collapse



Nope, im not a programmer.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's what happens, I'm like a ghost.

At least here it's much less unsettling than when my wife didn't know I was gone.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

What should this PM I got. It's nothing big, but pretty rude(It's only the title)



        F*** you
    


Cry, Benihime!


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 4, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Well, when he tries to take a bone that weighs 1 kilo up in the couch, I classify him as a retard
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lmao I agree now 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> After a 3+ week break from xda, for real life reasons, I believe I'm back, though none may have noticed I wasn't here.
> 
> This is the one time I'm not going to read all posts I missed, lol.

Click to collapse



Hello Rioter...

Now that you are here, full scale riots will break out! 

Happy new year!!!! 

How's you?
How's everything at home?

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> What should this PM I got. It's nothing big, but pretty rude(It's only the title)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just ignore it, Margaret.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hello Rioter...
> 
> Now that you are here, full scale riots will break out!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just call me Jessica or Joseph or Urahara-sama or Urahara-taichou

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Just call me Jessica or Joseph or Urahara-sama or Urahara-taichou
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



But I thought you said NO Jessica...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gah, I get so annoyed when noobs pm me on how to fix softbricks:/, cant they just look or search before asking? Any way I can stop getting personal messages like that?

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Gah, I get so annoyed when noobs pm me on how to fix softbricks:/, cant they just look or search before asking? Any way I can stop getting personal messages like that?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse




No. They're noobs. The level of stupidity is what separates them from normal new users.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 4, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Gah, I get so annoyed when noobs pm me on how to fix softbricks:/, cant they just look or search before asking? Any way I can stop getting personal messages like that?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Can't you turn off pm s except to those on your friends list 

I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. 
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Can't you turn off pm s except to those on your friends list
> 
> I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it.
> Charles M. Schulz

Click to collapse



Hi jugg1es. Haven't seen you for... I forget

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Hi jugg1es. Haven't seen you for... I forget
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Less than twelve hours 

I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. 
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Less than twelve hours
> 
> I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it.
> Charles M. Schulz

Click to collapse



Nah. It's been weeks.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nah. It's been weeks.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Impossible, i live on the app 

I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. 
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Impossible, i live on the app
> 
> I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it.
> Charles M. Schulz

Click to collapse



*I* haven't seen you for weeks. You must post very small.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> *I* haven't seen you for weeks. You must post very small.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I've nothing to make up for 

I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. 
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness, now I remember why I quit drinking!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol, classic.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

Anybody like soccer?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Anybody like soccer?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Love it, although american football is better...


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Anybody like soccer?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Liverpool all the way..


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Love it, although american football is better...

Click to collapse



Whatever you say. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Whatever you say.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Got that right!!!


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Love it, although american football is better...

Click to collapse



Enjoy both. .but no mls for me too boring only European soccer


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Enjoy both. .but no mls for me too boring only European soccer

Click to collapse



^^^ this... although landon donovan is a monster...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Got that right!!!

Click to collapse



You ever play it?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> ^^^ this... although landon donovan is a monster...

Click to collapse



Yeah I could be the same playing a bunch of noobs..he's not so top notch when it comes to international play


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You ever play it?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



For 8 years... played american football for 12...

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




omario8484 said:


> Yeah I could be the same playing a bunch of noobs..he's not so top notch when it comes to international play

Click to collapse



Idk man, did pretty well during the world cup!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> For 8 years... played american football for 12...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you think of my summer training regiment? Too little? Or is it good?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36163930 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> For 8 years... played american football for 12...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk just something about American soccer players that they lack...they don't know how to move without the ball and play with their back towards goal..this is there in europe...and I've been playing div 1 soccer all my life till this last summer I got into a nasty challenge and had to get knee surgery :/(mcl,pcl,minsucus,)


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What do you think of my summer training regiment? Too little? Or is it good?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36163930
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I would worry a little more about endurance and a little less about speed (depending on the position you play) and soccer is all about ball control..  work on your dribbling and juggling A LOT! Other than that, looks pretty good to me!
Edit- and your receiving skills (the ability to "trap" a pass)


----------



## veeman (Jan 4, 2013)

Someone want to help me solve this puzzle?

31 88274153, 622341415326

412383975388 9788533197

31 262383835388, 332341415326

93276426238397 995323979397


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Someone want to help me solve this puzzle?
> 
> 31 88274153, 622341415326
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A little info on what the puzzle actually is would be helpful...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I would worry a little more about endurance and a little less about speed (depending on the position you play) and soccer is all about ball control..  work on your dribbling and juggling A LOT! Other than that, looks pretty good to me!

Click to collapse



Speed was my downfall this soccer season. Once somebody passed me, that was it. I didn't have the speed to catch up. I play defense, btw. My endurance has always been fine. I figured running the 10 miles would help.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Someone want to help me solve this puzzle?
> 
> 31 88274153, 622341415326
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat kinda puzzle is it

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Speed was my downfall this soccer season. Once somebody passed me, that was it. I didn't have the speed to catch up. I play defense, btw. My endurance has always been fine. I figured running the 10 miles would help.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Im a goal keeper. No running at all.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Speed was my downfall this soccer season. Once somebody passed me, that was it. I didn't have the speed to catch up. I play defense, btw. My endurance has always been fine. I figured running the 10 miles would help.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Seems like you're good to go..  I edited the other post, check it out...


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Speed was my downfall this soccer season. Once somebody passed me, that was it. I didn't have the speed to catch up. I play defense, btw. My endurance has always been fine. I figured running the 10 miles would help.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Never let a ball bounce too!:silly: and its good to have a strong core its not bad to lay a forward out with a nice shoulder hit in the beginning of the game ..it'll make him timid


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Never let a ball bounce too!:silly: and its good to have a strong core its not bad to lay a forward out with a nice shoulder hit in the beginning of the game ..it'll make him timid

Click to collapse



Or a good sliding takle within the first few minutes of the game (make sure you get the ball, don't want a red card) that'll make him think before he dribbles into the box again!!!

#1 thing as a defender, NEVER let anyone dribble into the box...  make them pass it to get it in... but I was a midfielder, so feel free to ignore my advice... lol


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Or a good sliding takle within the first few minutes of the game (make sure you get the ball, don't want a red card) that'll make him think before he dribbles into the box again!!!
> 
> #1 thing as a defender, NEVER let anyone dribble into the box...  make them pass it to get it in... but I was a midfielder, so feel free to ignore my advice... lol

Click to collapse



Thanks. I always try to trap the ball and to run through the ball when the other team's goalie kicks it. I got really good at the end of this soccer season because I played more agressive. I would use my body which I found helped out a lot! Most kids are bigger and taller then me. I'm probably average height. I weigh less then most people, but I'm not too light as to were I can't use my body to fight for the ball.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Thanks. I always try to trap the ball and to run through the ball when the other team's goalie kicks it. I got really good at the end of this soccer season because I played more agressive. I would use my body which I found helped out a lot! Most kids are bigger and taller then me. I'm probably average height. I weigh less then most people, but I'm not too light as to were I can't use my body to fight for the ball.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



A lot of people don't know this, but soccer is a super physical game...  I've seen more broken bones and concussions from soccer than any other sport...  watched a kid literally break his neck when he was coming down from a header and got hit wrong... can be a rough sport... and that's one of the main reasons I like it!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> A lot of people don't know this, but soccer is a super physical game...  I've seen more broken bones and concussions from soccer than any other sport...  watched a kid literally break his neck when he was coming down from a header and got hit wrong... can be a rough sport... and that's one of the main reasons I like it!

Click to collapse



When I started using my body, soccer became a lot more fun. The one thing I hate the most is the other team's audience/fans. I absolutely hate it they mock me and my team mates. It only encourages me to pplay harder anyways. But when they begin mocking my other team mates, that's when I get ticked off. I usually just ask them politley to stop mocking us.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> When I started using my body, soccer became a lot more fun. The one thing I hate the most is the other team's audience/fans. I absolutely hate it they mock me and my team mates. It only encourages me to pplay harder anyways. But when they begin mocking my other team mates, that's when I get ticked off. I usually just ask them politley to stop mocking us.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



That's the fun of it!  The crowd has to get in it too or its a boring game...  just don't let them get to you, block them out, and play your butt off...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> That's the fun of it!  The crowd has to get in it too or its a boring game...  just don't let them get to you, block them out, and play your butt off...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but when I'm standing right next to them and they start swearing and calling me horrible names, I don't like it. They go too far.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yeah, but when I'm standing right next to them and they start swearing and calling me horrible names, I don't like it. They go too far.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Just got to tune it out...  you're gonna get that everywhere, all the time during your life...  get used to it, sadly, putting up with those types of people are a part of life nowadays....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 5, 2013)

If one stands out, the next time you have to clear a ball off the field, aim for the bastard.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If one stands out, the next time you have to clear a ball off the field, aim for the bastard.

Click to collapse



I did that once... I hit 'em too! Only once though. I usually wouldn't do it.

Cry, Benihime!

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

The most embarrassing that happened this year was when I scored against my own team. It wasn't my fault though.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 5, 2013)

Before you kick the ball at them, while they're taunting, look at them and Bolo Yeung/Kickboxer style say "YOU are next!" Lol


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Before you kick the ball at them, while they're taunting, look at them and Bolo Yeung/Kickboxer style say "YOU are next!" Lol

Click to collapse



Lol I that made me laugh!!!  And I love that movie...  its called "bloodsport" btw...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

My favorite part of soccer was our torunament. We got to skip school to play soccer. We stayed at a nice hotel. The night we left, we went out to dinner at Chuck E. Cheese. 8 high schoolers at Chuck E. Cheeses(we only had 8 people on the team). You can imagine all the fun we had. We also played our games at 8AM, so we had the rest of the day to fool around. We went bowling and out to dinner and watched Duck Dynasty. It was so fun.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol I that made me laugh!!!  And I love that movie...  its called "bloodsport" btw...

Click to collapse



D'oh! I know that, stupid self. I'm on 4 hours sleep.

You break my record, now I break you. Just like I break your friend.


----------



## Apex (Jan 5, 2013)

OP updated with election results. There's still a couple of positions to be dealt with, but from the poll results image I posted you can see the pudding - where the proof ended up.

I'll contact the GB for how to address the last two positions, and post back here probably tomorrow (after I hit level 4 in Ingress and take down a bunch o' ish around town).

Also, ohio all you brothers (and sis) (and lonely muffin pledge)!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

Where are veeman and Deadly? They go missing?
Edit: I think Deadly had exams today.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> OP updated with election results. There's still a couple of positions to be dealt with, but from the poll results image I posted you can see the pudding - where the proof ended up.
> 
> I'll contact the GB for how to address the last two positions, and post back here probably tomorrow (after I hit level 4 in Ingress and take down a bunch o' ish around town).
> 
> Also, ohio all you brothers (and sis) (and lonely muffin pledge)!

Click to collapse



Deadly for president, ftw!!!  And me for marshall, , you shouldn't have! Lol


----------



## undercover (Jan 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Deadly for president, ftw!!!  And me for marshall, , you shouldn't have! Lol

Click to collapse



No we just need a revolution to overthrow current government! Viva la revolution! 
Evening guys (although technically it's early morning here). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> No we just need a revolution to overthrow current government! Viva la revolution!
> Evening guys (although technically it's early morning here).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well then, good morning to you....  



        I'm drunk again, yay!


----------



## undercover (Jan 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Well then, good morning to you....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drunk again, yay!

Click to collapse



Not a solution. I'd say plough through it sober. Alcohol just makes you sorry for your own ass. Once is alright, but any more actually extends suffering. 
Really sorry for your situation man. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not a solution. I'd say plough through it sober. Alcohol just makes you sorry for your own ass. Once is alright, but any more actually extends suffering.
> Really sorry for your situation man.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not drinking to solve my problems... just trying to be able to sleep tonight...  if I'm sober, it won't happen...


----------



## undercover (Jan 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm not drinking to solve my problems... just trying to be able to sleep tonight...  if I'm sober, it won't happen...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
Then drink some more as it obviously isn't working 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> :thumbup:
> Then drink some more as it obviously isn't working
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its still early! Give it some time, it'll happen... not only that, no daughter with me tonight, her mother took her for the weekend... so even more lonely...


----------



## undercover (Jan 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Its still early! Give it some time, it'll happen...

Click to collapse



What's your time zone? GMT - what? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> What's your time zone? GMT - what?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cst...  its 906pm here...


----------



## undercover (Jan 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Cst...  its 906pm here...

Click to collapse



GMT - 6 then. Yeah, plenty time to pass out. I think I might grab a beer. 3am is not considered early drinking if I haven't slept yet? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> GMT - 6 then. Yeah, plenty time to pass out. I think I might grab a beer. 3am is not considered early drinking if I haven't slept yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I would have to say you're good to go....


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratulations to all the elected members. Also, thank you to all my muffins who supported me for my elected position. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## cascabel (Jan 5, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> OP updated with election results. There's still a couple of positions to be dealt with, but from the poll results image I posted you can see the pudding - where the proof ended up.
> 
> I'll contact the GB for how to address the last two positions, and post back here probably tomorrow (after I hit level 4 in Ingress and take down a bunch o' ish around town).
> 
> Also, ohio all you brothers (and sis) (and lonely muffin pledge)!

Click to collapse



hmm.. any member interested to apply for the vacant positions? 

signature under repair


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just checked voting results. I'd like to thank my momma and Elvis.


----------



## K.A. (Jan 5, 2013)

Ah,  'I can never win in anything anywhere' hence proved. :/

Why this kolaveri di?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sent from my *Nexus 4* using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GIMMEH 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Ah,  'I can never win in anything anywhere' hence proved. :/
> 
> Why this kolaveri di?

Click to collapse



Sorry bro..  I voted for ya...


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Only 7 pages while I was sleeping? What is this? A ROM thread?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## K.A. (Jan 5, 2013)

Gimme teh RMC position NAO!!! 

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Sorry bro..  I voted for ya...

Click to collapse



1%...lost by 1%...wtf!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 5, 2013)

Ohai people ...ok, now back to sleep


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

Slow thread today... Well good night everybody!

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Night, Stephanie. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Gimme teh RMC position NAO!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may want to check on your math skills....   5-3=2... you lost by 2%!!! Lol


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 5, 2013)

Good morning newly elected muffins, congratulations on your positions 

I think I've discovered the secret of life - you just hang around until you get used to it. 
Charles M. Schulz


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all.
Congrats Deadly, Eep, Cynthia, flast and everyone else!



King ACE said:


> Ah,  'I can never win in anything anywhere' hence proved. :/
> 
> *Why this kolaveri di?*

Click to collapse



Eh, wut? 
Wut does Kolaveri Di have to do with anything?



King ACE said:


> 1%...lost by 1%...wtf!

Click to collapse





flastnoles11 said:


> You may want to check on your math skills....   5-3=2... you lost by 2%!!! Lol

Click to collapse



He's talking about VP.
He lost that by 1%.

Sorry bro 
But you can try again in 3 months...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good morning all muffins!

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 5, 2013)

Can i get recuritment chairman position please?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Good morning all muffins!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Apex said not to say "good morning muffins" you should say "good morning brothers"


Anyway Good morning/afternoon/nigh brothers/sisters

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Good morning all muffins!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Afaik there is only one muffin among us....  so it should probably be brothers, not muffins...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Afaik there is only one muffin among us....  so it should probably be brothers, not muffins...

Click to collapse



Thats what i said!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Good morning all muffins!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Hello, First Guard... 







---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

Broffins!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hello, First Guard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, pick a better img.


Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Lol, pick a better img.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



I thought it was very apt

The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new lands but seeing with new eyes.
—Marcel Proust


----------



## _Variable (Jan 5, 2013)

Haii

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 5, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Haii
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey optimus

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey optimus
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Hey devstaff

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Lol, pick a better img.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> I thought it was very apt
> 
> The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new lands but seeing with new eyes.
> —Marcel Proust

Click to collapse



That image was the one that best fit you...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> That image was the one that best fit you...

Click to collapse



Nope, that image did not fit me good

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Nope, that image did not fit me good
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



The uniform didn't 

The pic was perfect! :laugh:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats everyone who got elected 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 5, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Congrats everyone who got elected
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Congrats everyone who got elected
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Thanks, QF.......

Hi Rohin....


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Thanks, QF.......
> 
> Hi Rohin....

Click to collapse



No smilies ? C'mon dude try harder 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The uniform didn't
> 
> The pic was perfect! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Lol, nope, bad image. Just sayin.

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No smilies ? C'mon dude try harder
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse









:angel:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> :angel:

Click to collapse



Much much better 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Lol, nope, bad image. Just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


>

Click to collapse



:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:

As a responsible, newly elected Vice President of this frat, I say, put an end to this nonsense at once!!!

While we're at it, which idiot started all this smiley maps? 


*hides from himself*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:
> 
> As a responsible, newly elected Vice President of this frat, I say, put an end to this nonsense at once!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I say we blame it on veeman and run for the border, homes 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 5, 2013)

As historian, I feel as though I can... modify... how history is recorded to reflect that veeman started it.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> As historian, I feel as though I can... modify... how history is recorded to reflect that veeman started it.

Click to collapse



Haha, good idea

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> As historian, I feel as though I can... modify... how history is recorded to reflect that veeman started it.

Click to collapse



Good man! :good:


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


>

Click to collapse



:sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::screwy::what::what::thumbdown::thumbup::banghead::screwy::what::beer::thumbdown::what::what::banghead::sly::thumbup::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::banghead::banghead::screwy::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbup::sly::sly::beer::what::what::banghead::thumbup::sly::banghead::thumbup::thumbdown::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::sly:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::screwy::what::what::thumbdown::thumbup::banghead::screwy::what::beer::thumbdown::what::what::banghead::sly::thumbup::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::banghead::banghead::screwy::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbup::sly::sly::beer::what::what::banghead::thumbup::sly::banghead::thumbup::thumbdown::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::sly:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are you having a seizure? 
*worried*


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Are you having a seizure?
> *worried*

Click to collapse



: sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::screwy::what::what::thumbdown::thumbup::banghead::screwy::what::beer::thumbdown::what::what::banghead::sly::thumbup::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::banghead::banghead::screwy::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbup::sly::sly::beer::what::what::banghead::thumbup::sly::banghead::thumbup::thumbdown::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::sly:
Nah, this is just what I feel like now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::screwy::what::what::thumbdown::thumbup::banghead::screwy::what::beer::thumbdown::what::what::banghead::sly::thumbup::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::banghead::banghead::screwy::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbup::sly::sly::beer::what::what::banghead::thumbup::sly::banghead::thumbup::thumbdown::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::sly:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ode, i know its off topic, but according to the op, you are being reviewed for discharge.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Ode, i know its off topic, but according to the op, you are being reviewed for discharge.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Huh? Since when?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> : sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy::screwy::what::what::thumbdown::thumbup::banghead::screwy::what::beer::thumbdown::what::what::banghead::sly::thumbup::sly::thumbup::thumbdown::thumbdown::what::banghead::banghead::screwy::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbup::sly::sly::beer::what::what::banghead::thumbup::sly::banghead::thumbup::thumbdown::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::sly:
> Nah, this is just what I feel like now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh, OK then.

Carry on.

BTW, check your name in the OP.
Take a look at the comment...
Y u up 4 suspension nao?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Huh? Since when?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I dunno, but its in the op

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Ode, i know its off topic, but according to the op, you are being reviewed for discharge.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's wut I just said... :highfive:

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Huh? Since when?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Been about 2 days, I think.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> I dunno, but its in the op
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hmmm, yeah I see. Interesting.... Let me talk to Apex to see why. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 5, 2013)

I am just going to skip the 400 posts that came up here in my absence 

Also..What in the world is with you guys inserting a 100 smilies in 1 post 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am just going to skip the 400 posts that came up here in my absence
> 
> Also..What in the world is with you guys inserting a 100 smilies in 1 post
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



You can only insert 60 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> You can only insert 60
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Seriously. Stop the spamming 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## undercover (Jan 5, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Seriously. Stop the spamming
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



You can't have it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2



Since I was given ingress invite by one of muffins, you get that offer first. Got one invite, anyone wants it?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> You can't have it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> You can't have it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> You can't have it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Care to donate it to the forum 

The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new lands but seeing with new eyes.
—Marcel Proust


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Care to donate it to the forum
> 
> The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new lands but seeing with new eyes.
> —Marcel Proust

Click to collapse



Changed your profile pic again eh? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Changed your profile pic again eh?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



I've a few to play with 

_ The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new lands but seeing with new eyes.
—Marcel Proust _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Prawn, QF and others....
Good evening....:beer:



jugg1es said:


> I've a few to play with
> 
> _ The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new lands but seeing with new eyes.
> —Marcel Proust _

Click to collapse



Juggle around with, eh?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 5, 2013)

This thread is dead...o.o 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> This thread is dead...o.o
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Hi Prawn......................................................................................................................


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 5, 2013)

gah, someone keeps disliking all my videos, I dont want to turn off rankings, but I want that person to just stop his disliking madness


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> gah, someone keeps disliking all my videos, I dont want to turn off rankings, but I want that person to just stop his disliking madness

Click to collapse



Find him then 

@sleepy, ohai

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Find him then
> 
> @sleepy, ohai
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Tried finding that person, asked some people that I think dislikes my videos, but its not them. When Ill find that youtuber he will get the same back, because he does the same to my friends videos.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am just going to skip the 400 posts that came up here in my absence
> 
> Also..What in the world is with you guys inserting a 100 smilies in 1 post
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse








QuantumFoam said:


> Seriously. Stop the spamming
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



^^^this...  I know some of you are children, but let's raise the maturity level just a bit, what do you think guys?  Is it possible for you to grow up?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> gah, someone keeps disliking all my videos, I dont want to turn off rankings, but I want that person to just stop his disliking madness

Click to collapse



Track his IP 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Tried finding that person, asked some people that I think dislikes my videos, but its not them. When Ill find that youtuber he will get the same back, because he does the same to my friends videos.

Click to collapse



When you find him share with is his email address and other things if possible we'll try our best to spam! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 5, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> When you find him share with is his email address and other things if possible we'll try our best to spam!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And send it to a moderator so that he can take appropriate actions 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

Good afternoon all.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 5, 2013)

G'day all.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 5, 2013)

What have I missed.



Oh yeah. Forgot. Good morning/afternoon/night all.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

veeman and Deadly are gone. 
Maybe those assassins where real! 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> veeman and Deadly are gone.
> Maybe those assassins where real!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



How do you know this. Have u taken them?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 5, 2013)

4D1L said:


> How do you know this. Have u taken them?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because they haven't been here in a couple days!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 5, 2013)

Finally stopped using stockrom, now I use FXP CM9

Skickat från min Xperia U via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 5, 2013)

Deadly is having his exams..Don't know about veeman though 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> veeman and Deadly are gone.
> Maybe those assassins where real!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



This vvvvvvvvv







Prawesome said:


> Deadly is having his exams..Don't know about veeman though
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Also, I have been away like only 1 day I think.. but I read all the posts :angel: 

Ohai brothers, muffin, lurkers and everyone.. 

Time for me to check op post 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> This vvvvvvvvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're back! I thought my assassins... well, never mind.
What's the vvvvvvvv thing though?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You're back! I thought my assassins... well, never mind.
> What's the vvvvvvvv thing though?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I mean due to exams I was away..
Last one left...

And, thanks everyone for voting me! I won both places..
And congratulations to all who also won.. 
And flastnoles11.. I knew you will be a great marshal 

@urahara.. Congrats.. now I'm on 240 chapter  

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I mean due to exams I was away..
> Last one left...
> 
> And, thanks everyone for voting me! I won both places..
> ...

Click to collapse



Dang. You're half-way to the new ones.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Dang. You're half-way to the new ones.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I'm slow because of exams and my 100 mb data plan limit..
Anyway, I'm gonna sleep.. see ya tomorrow  

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I'm slow because of exams and my 100 mb data plan limit..
> Anyway, I'm gonna sleep.. see ya tomorrow
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



See ya.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Good afternoon, Stephanie. 



jRi0T68 said:


> G'day all.

Click to collapse



G'day 



4D1L said:


> Good morning/afternoon/night all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good evening, 4D1L...



Deadly. said:


> This vvvvvvvvv
> 
> Also, I have been away like only 1 day I think.. but I read all the posts :angel:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai Deadly... Congrats!!


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Finally stopped using stockrom, now I use FXP CM9
> 
> Skickat från min Xperia U via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How is it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I got my Nexus taken away. So I can only go on XDA when I'm using my computer or at school. 
And I was at a Robotics meeting from 8-4 today.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I got my Nexus taken away. So I can only go on XDA when I'm using my computer or at school.
> And I was at a Robotics meeting from 8-4 today.

Click to collapse



Lol @you.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> As historian, I feel as though I can... modify... how history is recorded to reflect that veeman started it.

Click to collapse



What?  D:

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Lol @you.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Nobody is going to ask why I got it taken away?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 5, 2013)

I iz chaplain,
time to assult ye muffins with honor and pride into thou noggins 

hey guys,
i thought the results wasn't due till tuesday,
i got my hands full this week prolly the same on next week,
i lazed through the holiday without preparing for my weekly customer reports,
me is so screwed gonna be,


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Veemann...



veeman said:


> Nobody is going to ask why I got it taken away?

Click to collapse



All right.

What caused this happy occurrence? 

How'd it get taken away?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I got my Nexus taken away. So I can only go on XDA when I'm using my computer or at school.
> And I was at a Robotics meeting from 8-4 today.

Click to collapse



robotics?
cool,
last time i was in a robotics convention some random dude accidentally made a voice controlled wheelchair which bumped the big arse 120inch TV and caught fire,


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I iz chaplain,
> time to assult ye muffins with honor and pride into thou noggins
> 
> hey guys,
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 5, 2013)

sleepykrushna said:


> hi veemann...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it waz prawn her didz it!

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> [/QUOTE]
> [IMG]http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2011/1/20/37035ca0-ea5a-4669-b43d-1a586b9c67bc.jpg

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Veemann...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was driving with my dad and the road was icy. I was turning a corner and ended up drifting across the intersection and a police officer thought I was doing it on purpose. So I got a ticket and my dad was so pissed he took away every electronic device besides a dumbphone and my computer (which I convinced him was necessary for school).


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 5, 2013)

Im knackered. Went to relatives house. (You know...once a year relatives). Stiting in a car for 2 hours dosen't agree with my back. I had to tell my uncles where to go cause they dont understand the sat nav. 


Anyway, got a football/soccer match 2morro don't know what to do. Thinkin of lyin down while in goal. Lol.


Anywho, good morning, afternoon, night all.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




veeman said:


> I was driving with my dad and the road was icy. I was turning a corner and ended up drifting across the intersection and a police officer thought I was doing it on purpose. So I got a ticket and my dad was so pissed he took away every electronic device besides a dumbphone and my computer (which I convinced him was necessary for school).

Click to collapse



How old are you btw?

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## veeman (Jan 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> robotics?
> cool,
> last time i was in a robotics convention some random dude accidentally made a voice controlled wheelchair which bumped the big arse 120inch TV and caught fire,

Click to collapse



Haha, one of the motors on our robot caught on fire last year during a competition.

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> Im knackered. Went to relatives house. (You know...once a year relatives). Stiting in a car for 2 hours dosen't agree with my back. I had to tell my uncles where to go cause they dont understand the sat nav.
> 
> 
> Anyway, got a match 2morro don't know what to do. Thinkin of lyin down while in goal. Lol.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm 17.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Haha, one of the motors on our robot caught on fire last year during a competition.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No wonder. I forgot how old u have to be to drive in uk.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 5, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Im knackered. Went to relatives house. (You know...once a year relatives). Stiting in a car for 2 hours dosen't agree with my back. I had to tell my uncles where to go cause they dont understand the sat nav.
> 
> 
> Anyway, got a football/soccer match 2morro don't know what to do. Thinkin of lyin down while in goal. Lol.
> ...

Click to collapse



you should relax and get your focus, don't think too much



veeman said:


> Haha, one of the motors on our robot caught on fire last year during a competition.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ahh,
you young wipper snappers and yer toys constantly igniting the flames of passion  and cooked smores :amen:

---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------




4D1L said:


> No wonder. I forgot how old u have to be to drive in uk.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



here student's drivers can get a 1 year temporary license around the age of 17 whilst non-professionals are 18 and professionals are 21


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I was driving with my dad and the road was icy. I was turning a corner and ended up drifting across the intersection and a police officer thought I was doing it on purpose. So I got a ticket and my dad was so pissed he took away every electronic device besides a dumbphone and my computer (which I convinced him was necessary for school).

Click to collapse



I get grounded every week. I always get my kindle back because my "book report book is on it."

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 5, 2013)

4D1L said:


> No wonder. I forgot how old u have to be to drive in uk.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I live in the good old United States of America. Temporary license age is 15 (you can only drive with an adult in the car with a license) and then at 16 you can get a full drivers license.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you should relax and get your focus, don't think too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can get my temps in 4 months.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I get grounded every week. I always get my kindle back because my "book report book is on it."
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



you could say my dog ate my kindle


----------



## veeman (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I get grounded every week. I always get my kindle back because my "book report book is on it."
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Didn't work :/
Was worth a shot though.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I can get my temps in 4 months.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



i'm still learning to drive though,
i'm 20 and still don't have my own wheels,
well,
cars are too expensive here anyways,
the good quality cheap cars are like 800,000php ($1800), i don't want to buy a 2nd hand ride even if it's half the price,
72% of the population doesn't even have a car

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Didn't work :/
> Was worth a shot though.

Click to collapse



tell them,
"if you don't give it back, humanity will suffer!
trust me,
there are things in there you don't want to know and don't need to know,"
(said in a spooky dark mysterious kinda manner)


----------



## veeman (Jan 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'm still learning to drive though,
> i'm 20 and still don't have my own wheels,
> well,
> cars are too expensive here anyways,
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't it more useful to get a motorcycle anyway? I'm guessing you live in a city.

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

Speaking of idiots.. My cousin just got a 2011 Mercedes and he crashed it already.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I can get my temps in 4 months.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Just one tip... learn how to drive stick.

@Veeman... this wouldn't have happened if your car was a manual transmission.
AT makes you lazy.
And lazy drivers make crazy drivers.

You'll get it back if you whine, plead and promise enough...

I installed Splice... man is this game nuts!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Isn't it more useful to get a motorcycle anyway? I'm guessing you live in a city.

Click to collapse



yup,
i live in a metropolis,
also judging the fact that 80% of the road accidents are motorcycle related?
last week i saw a dude's brain pop off when a bus bumped him to the gutter,
poor guy didn't stand a chance

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------

ich bin 2 months since i flashed something un my phone,
oh the sadz


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yup,
> i live in a metropolis,
> also judging the fact that 80% of the road accidents are motorcycle related?
> last week i saw a dude's brain pop off when a bus bumped him to the gutter,
> poor guy didn't stand a chance

Click to collapse







Bus divers are a$$holes all over the world, it seems.


----------



## veeman (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Just one tip... learn how to drive stick.
> 
> @Veeman... this wouldn't have happened if your car was a manual transmission.
> AT makes you lazy.
> ...

Click to collapse



Manual transmission sucks to drive in the snow. 
And he'll forget about it eventually and I can sneak it back. Maybe 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Manual transmission sucks to drive in the snow.
> And he'll forget about it eventually and I can sneak it back. Maybe 2 or 3 weeks.

Click to collapse



that's too long!
quick,
SCREAM, BEG, DEMAND, WHINE, CRY LIKE CRAZY!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Manual transmission sucks to drive in the snow.
> And he'll forget about it eventually and I can sneak it back. Maybe 2 or 3 weeks.

Click to collapse



I have no snow driving experience....

---------- Post added at 05:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> that's too long!
> quick,
> SCREAM, BEG, DEMAND, WHINE, CRY LIKE CRAZY!

Click to collapse



Agreed.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Bus divers are a$$holes all over the world, it seems.

Click to collapse



the insurance companies are one lucky jerks


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> the insurance companies are one lucky jerks

Click to collapse



Why? How?
Please elaborate.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Why? How?
> Please elaborate.

Click to collapse



more accidents = higher premiums?
less of humanity to worry about?
i dunno,
potato


----------



## veeman (Jan 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> that's too long!
> quick,
> SCREAM, BEG, DEMAND, WHINE, CRY LIKE CRAZY!

Click to collapse



Sooooo... basically you want me to throw a tantrum like a 5 year old 
I'm sure that'll go over well. My parents have a strict no whining rule.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sooooo... basically you want me to throw a tantrum like a 5 year old
> I'm sure that'll go over well. My parents have a strict no whining rule.

Click to collapse



I thought so.

---------- Post added at 05:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> more accidents = higher premiums?
> less of humanity to worry about?
> i dunno,
> potato

Click to collapse



Great logic.

I dunno,
Potato.

Gonna win you the Nobel Prize, that one...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Didn't work :/
> Was worth a shot though.

Click to collapse



Well, I always get into how it will end up being inconvenient for them. Like:
"If I don't have my book report, I'll get a detention and you'll have to stay late to pick me up"
Or
"The teacher will schedule you for a meeting due to my unresponsible behavior and extreme procrastination."

I once got into how it could lead to our family's death once....And it worked!

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sooooo... basically you want me to throw a tantrum like a 5 year old
> I'm sure that'll go over well. My parents have a strict no whining rule.

Click to collapse



well,
that's sadz,
you could do the chores, bake them cake and give them a backrub, send them to a 1 way trip to paris,



SleepyKrushna said:


> I thought so.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> Well, I always get into how it will end up being inconvenient for them. Like:
> "If I don't have my book report, I'll get a detention and you'll have to stay late to pick me up"
> Or
> "The teacher will schedule you for a meeting due to my unresponsible behavior and extreme procrastination."
> ...

Click to collapse



or you tell them,
"you are indefinetly discriminating my access to good education and equal oppurtunity of uplifting my social standards by not giving me my device, i am a citizen of the USofA and we have a constitution, a constitution that is bound by the people for the people, if you graciously deny my right for self-incrimination, i shall cry to death"


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

I drove a car once. In a little area next to my flat. Really fun. Not.
Vehicle details:
Ford galaxy 2.0
Automatic dissel
2008 model
131434 miles on millage
Top spead 130 mph (not tested)
Sony sound system.
Annoying sensors.


That 1 minuite experience of driving sucks cauze its a automatic. If i crashed it wouldnt have looked good. I would've got a harsher punishment than veeman did.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> send them to a 1 way trip to paris,

Click to collapse



You cruel, cruel person! 
No Nobel Prize for you.

Veeman loves his parents.


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You cruel, cruel person!
> No Nobel Prize for you.
> 
> Veeman loves his parents.

Click to collapse



Do I?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You cruel, cruel person!
> No Nobel Prize for you.
> 
> Veeman loves his parents.

Click to collapse



he does,
that's why he'll send em to paris and eat french cheeze because he loves them


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Do I?

Click to collapse



Bad Veeman. Bad. 
Down, boy, down.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Do I?

Click to collapse



You should...  I mean after all, you wouldn't be here without them...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Do I?

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Bad Veeman. Bad.
> Down, boy, down.

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You should...  I mean after all, you wouldn't be here without them...

Click to collapse



Without them, he wouldn't have the car and the N7 that got taken away either. 

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------




veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Ungrateful child.


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Without them, he wouldn't have the car and the N7 that got taken away either.

Click to collapse



Not my car, but N7 yes. Of course I love them you fool. :silly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Not my car, but N7 yes. Of course I love them you fool. :silly:

Click to collapse



Of course you do, you fool.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

Veeman. Got another plan. This what my mate does all the time. Purposely break a fixible item like a computer. (disconnect hdd or something). Then instead of ur parents wasting valuable money u go and fix it and say it was a virus that cauzed it. Ur loving parents may just realize (2% chance) that if u dont play around with devices and fix em again ur parents will spend tons of money fixing it anyway

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

OK I'm out....

Almost 6 AM on Sunday... haven't slept yet...


----------



## Apex (Jan 6, 2013)

50,000K more AP to level 5... I need IA (Ingress Anonymous) 

Also, greetings everyone! 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Veeman. Got another plan. This what my mate does all the time. Purposely break a fixible item like a computer. (disconnect hdd or something). Then instead of ur parents wasting valuable money u go and fix it and say it was a virus that cauzed it. Ur loving parents may just realize (2% chance) that if u dont play around with devices and fix em again ur parents will spend tons of money fixing it anyway
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



No comment.

Also, *facepalm*


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Veeman. Got another plan. This what my mate does all the time. Purposely break a fixible item like a computer. (disconnect hdd or something). Then instead of ur parents wasting valuable money u go and fix it and say it was a virus that cauzed it. Ur loving parents may just realize (2% chance) that if u dont play around with devices and fix em again ur parents will spend tons of money fixing it anyway
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Maybe that will work. I'll try it later.

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Of course you do, you fool.

Click to collapse



Yes I do, you genius.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> 50,000K more AP to level 5... I need IA (Ingress Anonymous)
> 
> Also, greetings everyone!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Hi Ingress-holic Apex... 

I'm thinking of starting IA... Ingressholics Anonymous... Ten steps to lose your ten Ingress levels... 
Also, joining IA will help decrease your gas consumption.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> 50,000K more AP to level 5... I need IA (Ingress Anonymous)
> 
> Also, greetings everyone!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Hi.

Cry, Benihime!

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------

Trying to troll @http://omegle.com/ 
Everybody there is so perverted.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 6, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> 50,000K more AP to level 5... I need IA (Ingress Anonymous)
> 
> Also, greetings everyone!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Evening muffin ma.... I mean Apex

_ The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new lands but seeing with new eyes.
—Marcel Proust _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes I do, you genius.

Click to collapse



I always knew you did, you genius.

There. I returned the compliment. Happy now?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

What do u guys think of this:
If i lie down in goal and I make defenders defend goal top to bottom, left to right. Would it be a good idea?

Answers to ur questions i think u may have:

1. This is about football/soccer
2. This idea was created cauze of back pain.
3. Other goalkeeper is injured.
4.im in first team and dont want to be axed from the squad.



_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I always knew you did, you genius.
> 
> There. I returned the compliment. Happy now?

Click to collapse



Who are you calling genius? Genius.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who are you calling genius? Genius.

Click to collapse



Imma go sleep now, genius.

Night.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> No comment.
> 
> Also, *facepalm*

Click to collapse



Y do i get a facepalm.
Wat is a facepalm????

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> What do u guys think of this:
> If i lie down in goal and I make defenders defend goal top to bottom, left to right. Would it be a good idea?
> 
> Answers to ur questions i think u may have:
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you trolling?
That's a terrible idea!

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Are you trolling?
> That's a terrible idea!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Im not. I got a match 2morro. Im only goalkeeper left. All subs/reserves on holiday or not bothered.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Y do i get a facepalm.
> Wat is a facepalm????
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse
























---------- Post added at 05:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------




Urahara said:


> Are you trolling?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Sometimes I get the same feeling.


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Y do i get a facepalm.
> Wat is a facepalm????
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Put some 5 minute epoxy on your palm and then place against face with the center of your palm on your nose and fingers covering the eyes. Wait for 5-10 minutes and you will find out. Epoxy is a type of moisturizer if you were wondering.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Put some 5 minute epoxy on your palm and then place against face with the center of your palm on your nose and fingers covering the eyes. Wait for 5-10 minutes and you will find out. Epoxy is a type of moisturizer if you were wondering.

Click to collapse



Virtual thanks. And to u sleepy. 

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Put some 5 minute epoxy on your palm and then place against face with the center of your palm on your nose and fingers covering the eyes. Wait for 5-10 minutes and you will find out. Epoxy is a type of moisturizer if you were wondering.

Click to collapse



I even posted a few images that might help in the process of choosing face : palm position...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Is anybody willing to test something for me?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Is anybody willing to test something for me?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Wut?


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Is anybody willing to test something for me?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Test what?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Test what?

Click to collapse



How accurate Omegle's interests search are. I'm just trolling over there, but wondered if we both posted the same ridiculous interest,that we would get into a chat with each other.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> How accurate Omegle's interests search are. I'm just trolling over there, but wondered if we both posted the same ridiculous interest,that we would get into a chat with each other.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I tried that with a friend and it did work, so it should work now too.

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> How accurate Omegle's interests search are. I'm just trolling over there, but wondered if we both posted the same ridiculous interest,that we would get into a chat with each other.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



ok


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Anybody want to try?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Anybody want to try?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Yeah. Type in "Android Rooting"


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah. Type in "Android Rooting"

Click to collapse



Ok. At exactly 6:36 search.
Edit: Nevermind. Search at 6:39

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

****!,
i just grounded my dogs,
like veeman,

they almost killed a $250 rooster used for cockfights,
the owner was so mad he said we have to pay for the chicken,
they already killed one a few months ago,
not i tied them up,
bad dogs....


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Ok. At exactly 6:36 search.
> Edit: Nevermind. Search at 6:39
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Where are you?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> ****!,
> i just grounded my dogs,
> like veeman,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



$250 dollars out of your pocket. Have ur dogs ate the chicken?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

LOL, I found you.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> $250 dollars out of your pocket. Have ur dogs ate the chicken?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



luckily no,
i threw rocks at them whilst the owner screamed and shoved them away just before they got the chicken badly injured,
they got it pinned down though,
i think it's not much damage,
the owner said if they ever come again he'll kill my dogs,
so i tied them up


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> luckily no,
> i threw rocks at them whilst the owner screamed and shoved them away just before they got the chicken badly injured,
> they got it pinned down though,
> i think it's not much damage,
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell him to keep his chicken in a cage. It's a dog's natural instinct to go after prey.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> luckily no,
> i threw rocks at them whilst the owner screamed and shoved them away just before they got the chicken badly injured,
> they got it pinned down though,
> i think it's not much damage,
> ...

Click to collapse



Hes a mean owner. Show us a pic of ur dogs grounded

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Tell him to keep his chicken in a cage. It's a dog's natural instinct to go after prey.

Click to collapse



they are chickens made for gambling,
like cockfighting,
they are highly expensive and had lots and lots of drugs also they are not meant to be in cages,
way too easy catch for dogs

if you can imagine,
they will just stay like this in the open


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman did you try it? I tried but couldn't find anybody so i got hooked up with a random stranger.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Hes a mean owner. Show us a pic of ur dogs grounded
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



i will,
gimme a moment


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello muffins...

How are you all doing on this good day tonight?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

here are those naughty little muchkins
all tied up to the pole


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> here are those naughty little muchkins
> all tied up to the pole

Click to collapse



They seem really dangerous 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> here are those naughty little muchkins
> all tied up to the pole

Click to collapse



The black one is definitely Sleepy's dog.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> they are chickens made for gambling,
> like cockfighting,
> they are highly expensive and had lots and lots of drugs also they are not meant to be in cages,
> way too easy catch for dogs
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't animal fighting illegal in most countries?

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> veeman did you try it? I tried but couldn't find anybody so i got hooked up with a random stranger.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



lol sure


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> They seem really dangerous
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They sure are....
They have sadz now

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------




veeman said:


> The black one is definitely Sleepy's dog.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's legally regulated here,
I want it to be banned though,
Animals and drugs are not a good combination

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> The black one is definitely Sleepy's dog.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't understand... Did you get into a chat?

Cry, Benihime!

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

I took a poll @ omegle
3/10 people said Android
7/10 people said iOS

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I took a poll @ omegle
> 3/10 people said Android
> 7/10 people said iOS
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Oh the poor lost souls....


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

Im having this ferking annoying thermal issue on my laptop's hdd,

It goes up 56-60c during normal usage when i replaced my old hdd to a WD blue scorpion 500gb, 5400rpm,

I'll prolly buy a cooling pad the next morning

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> They sure are....
> They have sadz now
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



It certainly should be banned.

@everyone

How do you guys like this Windows 8 theme I got for Win7?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> It certainly should be banned.
> 
> @everyone
> 
> How do you guys like this Windows 8 theme I got for Win7?

Click to collapse



Why not just use win8?
its much faster compared to win7
If i were to compare it,
I'd give it a 7/10,
Lose the areo effect and start button,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Why not just use win8?
> its much faster compared to win7
> If i were to compare it,
> I'd give it a 7/10,
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not comparing. 
That's rating it.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> That's not comparing.
> That's rating it.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I call it a comparison ratio

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Why not just use win8?
> its much faster compared to win7
> If i were to compare it,
> I'd give it a 7/10,
> ...

Click to collapse



Because for robotics, we use a program called LabView for our programming. It isn't stable in Windows 8 so we have to use Windows 7 and below to use it. 

And what do you mean by the Aero effect? I'm new to PC theming. I'm looking for a new start orb thing right now.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I call it a comparison ratio
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



our laptop with win8 lasted 5 days before we had to bring it back to the shop. blue screec on day 2, was able to fix it. corrupted sys 32 file on the 5th day. the technician blamed it on wrong parental controls initially then said it was a virus when we went back for it. :banghead:

also, morning brothers. and muffin (if there still is one). 

signature under repair


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Congrats everyone who got elected
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Thank you. Much appreciated

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## _Variable (Jan 6, 2013)

Haii

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Because for robotics, we use a program called LabView for our programming. It isn't stable in Windows 8 so we have to use Windows 7 and below to use it.
> 
> And what do you mean by the Aero effect? I'm new to PC theming. I'm looking for a new start orb thing right now.

Click to collapse



Aero is the transparent gui that windows 7 has,
Win8 has removed the aero


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Aero is the transparent gui that windows 7 has,
> Win8 has removed the aero
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only part that's transparent is the bottom status bar thing. I like seeing through it though.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> our laptop with win8 lasted 5 days before we had to bring it back to the shop. blue screec on day 2, was able to fix it. corrupted sys 32 file on the 5th day. the technician blamed it on wrong parental controls initially then said it was a virus when we went back for it. :banghead:
> 
> also, morning brothers. and muffin (if there still is one).
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Lol,
This is my 4th reinstallation of win8,
3 were due to hardware prob and 1 was due to software prob (corrupt system)

Windows 8 is one fast mofo lemme tell ya that,
It just gets corrupted easily when forced shutdown or power failure,

You could have tried system repair for corrupt installations,


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Haii
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Elow ella


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Only part that's transparent is the bottom status bar thing. I like seeing through it though.

Click to collapse



Thats the main reason why i ditched win7 for metro in win8

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Who's here?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Who's here?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe

Click to collapse



Cool. :thumbup:

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 6, 2013)

Morning all brothers and muffins 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Morning all brothers and muffins
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



morning disco head 

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> morning disco head
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------

Click to collapse



.si ti seY

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Alright! I have been promoted to fantasy moderator!!! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36340181 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Alright! I have been promoted to fantasy moderator!!!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36340181
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Lol.. you were already from a month or so.. you just got named now

Also morning brothers/ and others

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## _Variable (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey bros/sis, i have done a full port of the Samsung Email app.

Thread link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084874


By the way, i dont have root on my tab, i used an app to grab apks

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Damnit...

Got pulled over for doing 83 in a 55 
And i just got my truck out of the shop..

Cops writing the ticket as I type 
Court date to follow I'm sure. 


I got super speeder :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sucks, man.  If you can re-schedule the court date, at least in Cali, sometimes the cop won't show and they have to dismiss it. I don't know if other states work the same way.

I got *****ed out on another forum for poking light fun at a troll who had been banned. I politely asked him to either report any of my posts he found offensive, or message me to discuss. Lol.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

I may be able to. I'll have to go to the courthouse in the morning if i have any hopes in that though. 5-0 here are pecker heads for lack of a better word 

As for the forum thing, that's funny. People just get butt-hurt too easily 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 6, 2013)

Im now gonne get my camera apk, probably will gain more interest.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sucks, man.  If you can re-schedule the court date, at least in Cali, sometimes the cop won't show and they have to dismiss it. I don't know if other states work the same way.
> I got *****ed out on another forum for poking light fun at a troll who had been banned. I politely asked him to either report any of my posts he found offensive, or message me to discuss. Lol.

Click to collapse




Some people are too sensitive 






Axis_Drummer said:


> I may be able to. I'll have to go to the courthouse in the morning if i have any hopes in that though. 5-0 here are pecker heads for lack of a better word
> 
> As for the forum thing, that's funny. People just get butt-hurt too easily
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




You did bad and you should feel bad 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Lol.. you were already from a month or so.. you just got named now
> 
> Also morning brothers/ and others
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning. And I *was* promoted. I used to be a phony moderator. Now I'm a fantasy moderator.

Also, I'm watching the newest Bleach episode right now.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Some people are too sensitive
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's worse is, this isn't my first 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Damnit...
> 
> Got pulled over for doing 83 in a 55
> And i just got my truck out of the shop..
> ...

Click to collapse



I've gone 98 mph once. Don't even have my license yet...

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I've gone 98 mph once. Don't even have my license yet...
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I went 88 mph and went to the future (8 months) to get my license...

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I've gone 98 mph once. Don't even have my license yet...
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I use to speed when I was younger, but after a really bad wreck, I quit that nonsense. I was scared to ride in a car for a long time after that..

I wasn't actually in a rush tonight, but I didn't realize I was speeding either. Just driving in the rain and lost myself in the music I guess 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I use to speed when I was younger, but after a really bad wreck, I quit that nonsense. I was scared to ride in a car for a long time after that..
> 
> I wasn't actually in a rush tonight, but I didn't realize I was speeding either. Just driving in the rain and lost myself in the music I guess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I live in the country. Roads are usually empty. I wasn't going for speed, but it was one of my first times driving a car by myself and I was going down my drive way, so it wasn't too dangerous. Also, my drive way is half a mile.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I live in the country. Roads are usually empty. I wasn't going for speed, but it was one of my first times driving a car by myself and I was going down my drive way, so it wasn't too dangerous. Also, my drive way is half a mile.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I live in the country as well. Back in the woods also 

But I can't speed down my driveway lol. Way too dangerous. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I live in the country as well. Back in the woods also
> 
> But I can't speed down my driveway lol. Way too dangerous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have two driveways. Both ½ mile. One pavement and one stones... I also live on a 400 acre farm.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I have two driveways. Both ½ mile. One pavement and one stones... I also live on a 400 acre farm.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



That's awesome  I wish I lived on 400 acres. I bought this place on 12 acres which is where I live obviously, but I also have a cabin in Kentucky on 6 acres. That's my summer getaway 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

Heyyoooo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That's awesome  I wish I lived on 400 acres. I bought this place on 12 acres which is where I live obviously, but I also have a cabin in Kentucky on 6 acres. That's my summer getaway
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nice! We don't own the farm. Just live on it. Also, there's at least 100 of those 400 acres of woods and a long creek. I love living here. Better than our old house. We had 8 people and only 2 rooms. We were lucky enough to move to this house for a cheaper rent and 5 bedrooms.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nice! We don't own the farm. Just live on it. Also, there's at least 100 of those 400 acres of woods and a long creek. I love living here. Better than our old house. We had 8 people and only 2 rooms. We were lucky enough to move to this house for a cheaper rent and 5 bedrooms.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I know how that goes man. Back when i lived with my parents, there was 6 people living there and my niece.  I was so glad when I got my first house. I've lived here for 6 years come May 3rd. :thumbup::thumbup:

And I moved out here from the city, so it was a pleasant change.  bought the cabin out of spite lol. I was in Kentucky with a friend visiting his family, and happened to pass the sign and decided to go look at it. Fell for it instantly lol. Its just a 3 bedroom 2 bathroom log cabin. Nothing too special.. though I plan to add on to it at some point. 

By the way, I prefer mountains over the beach if I haven't said that  I've spent one winter up there and it was crazy with all the snow. The nearest store is 9 miles from the house.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Heyyoooo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yo!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I know how that goes man. Back when i lived with my parents, there was 6 people living there and my niece.  I was so glad when I got my first house. I've lived here for 6 years come May 3rd. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> And I moved out here from the city, so it was a pleasant change.  bought the cabin out of spite lol. I was in Kentucky with a friend visiting his family, and happened to pass the sign and decided to go look at it. Fell for it instantly lol. Its just a 3 bedroom 2 bathroom log cabin. Nothing too special.. though I plan to add on to it at some point.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. We moved about 6 years ago in March. There's a huge difference between here and the city. One huge difference is the sky. The sky out here is pitch black. There's no city lights. And the stars and sky look amazing compared to in the city. And we have no neighbors, so it's always quiet. To get to the nearest store, it takes about 20 minutes, but it's worth it. And with all of this land we can go snow mobiling, thanks to the people who own the farm, because they gave us a snow mobile for free.

Cry, Benihime!

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------

Also, this guy says we're stupid. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36337770 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yeah. We moved about 6 years ago in March. There's a huge difference between here and the city. One huge difference is the sky. The sky out here is pitch black. There's no city lights. And the stars and sky look amazing compared to in the city. And we have no neighbors, so it's always quiet. To get to the nearest store, it takes about 20 minutes, but it's worth it. And with all of this land we can go snow mobiling, thanks to the people who own the farm, because they gave us a snow mobile for free.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Dude hell yea! That's awesome! :thumbup: (snowmobile)

And yea man, ain't nothing like the country skies  one of many reasons why I bought a telescope. I've always been into astronomy, so its sweet. 



All I'm going to say to that is... screw em.
We know what we're about :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I know how that goes man. Back when i lived with my parents, there was 6 people living there and my niece.  I was so glad when I got my first house. I've lived here for 6 years come May 3rd. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> And I moved out here from the city, so it was a pleasant change.  bought the cabin out of spite lol. I was in Kentucky with a friend visiting his family, and happened to pass the sign and decided to go look at it. Fell for it instantly lol. Its just a 3 bedroom 2 bathroom log cabin. Nothing too special.. though I plan to add on to it at some point.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love yoyos!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I love yoyos!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Back in the day, I liked them too 
Not as entertaining now. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

gaddamit,
i fell asleep while looking at the download bar


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 6, 2013)

Haha.  I've done that many times after staying up late for a rom update.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nice! We don't own the farm. Just live on it. Also, there's at least 100 of those 400 acres of woods and a long creek. I love living here. Better than our old house. We had 8 people and only 2 rooms. We were lucky enough to move to this house for a cheaper rent and 5 bedrooms.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



My house.  We own the farm. 





-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My house.  We own the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! I have a picture of my house in that one thread... Let me find itit.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My house.  We own the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the long black line?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Back in the day, I liked them too
> Not as entertaining now.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I still do 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I still do
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol well it's kind of fun if you can do all the tricks 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 6, 2013)

Please see my thread and help me?!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2085168

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I love yoyos!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i love yolo's too!

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My house.  We own the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nice house skinny,
no neighbors, quiet atmosphere, free from the city pollution just they way i like it


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i love yolo's too!

Click to collapse



I hate YOLOs.:banghead:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I hate YOLOs.:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



you evil yolo hater you....


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok people, last chance to enter the ingress invite giveaway on ingressforums.cu.cc draw taking place in about an hour 

_ Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
—Kurt Vonnegut _

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

Morning muffins 

_ Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
—Kurt Vonnegut _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ok people, last chance to enter the ingress invite giveaway on ingressforums.cu.cc draw taking place in about an hour
> 
> _ Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
> —Kurt Vonnegut _
> ...

Click to collapse



i never had experienced ingress,
i was tempted to test it in my uncle's S3 but i know i'll just drool over it afterwards,
i'm stuck with a 3-inch armv6 device which can't handle hd graphics processing,
hooray me


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i never had experienced ingress,
> i was tempted to test it in my uncle's S3 but i know i'll just drool over it afterwards,
> i'm stuck with a 3-inch armv6 device which can't handle hd graphics processing,
> hooray me

Click to collapse



Is it called the galaxy young made by samsung with broadcom chips?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Is it called the galaxy young made by samsung with broadcom chips?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



no,
it's called crap phone


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> no,
> it's called crap phone

Click to collapse



When the next update of wp8 comin out

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> When the next update of wp8 comin out
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



honestly,
i'm getting lazy manually entering the codes for aroma installer,
it's been 3 days since i touched the project


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

10 hours of sleep. Not bad... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> 10 hours of sleep. Not bad...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sleep is always good. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> 10 hours of sleep. Not bad...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol,
maximum of sleep that i'll get is 7hrs,
mostly its just 5-6hours a day


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 6, 2013)

How do we get ingress invites? Is it just random? 
I didn't get it 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> How do we get ingress invites? Is it just random?
> I didn't get it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



they say it's like a online lottery,
a bunch of numbers patterned out and the one that matches gets the invite


----------



## _Variable (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> they say it's like a online lottery,
> a bunch of numbers patterned out and the one that matches gets the invite

Click to collapse



Besides the fact that im prepaid (no 3g without wasting load) i think that winning it is as likely as a lottery itself.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Besides the fact that im prepaid (no 3g without wasting load) i think that winning it is as likely as a lottery itself.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i'm also prepaid,
i dont do texting and calling much
plus my plan for $4/month unlimited SMS + free 4 hours call and 20 SMS to other carriers is a deal i won't regret


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

Im wondering when my invite for ingress is gonna cum

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Im wondering when my invite for ingress is gonna cum
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



oh it's gonna cum,
it's cumming real soon.
cum


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oh it's gonna cum,
> it's cumming real soon.
> cum

Click to collapse



Have u got one yet

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Have u got one yet
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



i didn't request for an invite


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i didn't request for an invite

Click to collapse



I knew it!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I knew it!
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



as chaplain i shall bless you and hope you'll get and invite and may the almighty bigfoot sasquatch hybrid stay away


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> as chaplain i shall bless you and hope you'll get and invite and may the almighty bigfoot sasquatch hybrid stay away

Click to collapse



Thank you.

And as a ordinary member i shall bless you that you have a good day

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oh it's gonna cum,
> it's cumming real soon.
> cum

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere

Ohai everyone 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Iseewhatyoudidthere
> 
> Ohai everyone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey,
haven't seen you in a whilst,
been studying like crazy huh?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Iseewhatyoudidthere
> 
> Ohai everyone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, Bubs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey, Bubs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



bubs?
lol,

imma call nitu, bubz now


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> bubs?
> lol,
> 
> imma call nitu, bubz now

Click to collapse



Bubbles is his nickname so now he has a nick-nickname. PM sent 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Bubbles is his nickname so now he has a nick-nickname. PM sent
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



replied,
just ask anything man,
i'd be happy to answer,
except company related secrets


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

School tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> replied,
> just ask anything man,
> i'd be happy to answer,
> except company related secrets

Click to collapse



I just wanted to ask for a free Note 2, not for you to umm, go onto the servers and find something for me . Nah, fun PM chat .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I just wanted to ask for a free Note 2, not for you to umm, go onto the servers and find something for me . Nah, fun PM chat .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



My dad got a note2. And i have note10.1

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> My dad got a note2. And i have note10.1
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Great. I'll send you my address where you can send it to. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Great. I'll send you my address where you can send it to.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry but not giving them away

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Sorry but not giving them away
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



:banghead::what::banghead:


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SimonTS (Jan 6, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Great. I'll send you my address where you can send it to.

Click to collapse





odetoandroid said:


> :banghead::what::banghead:

Click to collapse



Ode - you still asking for freebies?  Ingress Invites, Android Hardware - have you no shame?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 6, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> Ode - you still asking for freebies?  Ingress Invites, Android Hardware - have you no shame?

Click to collapse



Nope, none at all 

_ Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
—Kurt Vonnegut _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 6, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> Ode - you still asking for freebies?  Ingress Invites, Android Hardware - have you no shame?

Click to collapse



Don't you know the answer to that 
already? 
No ofc 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

Pickin' up chicks on Omegle 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, none at all
> 
> _ Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
> —Kurt Vonnegut _

Click to collapse



i'm almost at the point of begging for an ingress invite. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

signature under repair


----------



## SimonTS (Jan 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i'm almost at the point of begging for an ingress invite. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



Did you enter the competition on ingressforums.cu.cc?


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I live in the country. Roads are usually empty. I wasn't going for speed, but it was one of my first times driving a car by myself and I was going down my drive way, so it wasn't too dangerous. Also, my drive way is half a mile.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



I live in the suburbs. The roads are always busy. My drive way is like 30ft. 
And I'll probably be going to college in Minneapolis... which is even more busy than here. You do get used to the city life though and I kinda like it with so many people.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 6, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> Did you enter the competition on ingressforums.cu.cc?

Click to collapse



nope. 
just trying to get an invite on my own.  how are you simon? haven't seen you for a while.

signature under repair


----------



## SimonTS (Jan 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> nope.
> just trying to get an invite on my own.  how are you simon? haven't seen you for a while.

Click to collapse



I'm fine thanks mate - just been busy with other stuff, including Ingress 

Whereabouts are you? Have you been able to look on the Ingress map and see what is near you in the way of portals and players?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 6, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> I'm fine thanks mate - just been busy with other stuff, including Ingress
> 
> Whereabouts are you? Have you been able to look on the Ingress map and see what is near you in the way of portals and players?

Click to collapse



where can i find that map? haven't tried getting the game since i haven't been able to get hold of an invite. 

signature under repair


----------



## SimonTS (Jan 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> where can i find that map? haven't tried getting the game since i haven't been able to get hold of an invite.

Click to collapse



The map is at ingress.com/intel but you can't get there without an access code.  I didn't know if you'd seen it on someone else's PC or if anyone had done a screen capture of your area to send to you?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 6, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> The map is at ingress.com/intel but you can't get there without an access code.  I didn't know if you'd seen it on someone else's PC or if anyone had done a screen capture of your area to send to you?

Click to collapse



i'm probably the only one within a 2-mile radius who knows about ingress.  my location sucks. :banghead:

signature under repair


----------



## SimonTS (Jan 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i'm probably the only one within a 2-mile radius who knows about ingress.  my location sucks. :banghead:

Click to collapse



What is your location then?  I'll do you a screen-dump if you want so you can see what is around you.


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sup guys

Missed last 100 pages or so. So whats new?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Jan 6, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> What is your location then?  I'll do you a screen-dump if you want so you can see what is around you.

Click to collapse



thanks for the offer.  but i'll take a rain check til I get an invite. Don't know much about the game and I don't want to spoil the fun.  

signature under repair


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hi there dexie. Welcome to the fraternity 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 6, 2013)

I just got ingress  u jelly?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I just got ingress  u jelly?

Click to collapse



Me to, but there are no portals nearby 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I just got ingress  u jelly?

Click to collapse



Cas probably is 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 6, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> Ode - you still asking for freebies?  Ingress Invites, Android Hardware - have you no shame?

Click to collapse



Not really. Speaking of that, any Ingress invites you want to to give me?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi tezzie, pperro, infi, and everyone else... 



dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



NO.



odetoandroid said:


> Not really. Speaking of that, any Ingress invites you want to to give me?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi brodie... 
Dig the new sig... :good::good::good:


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

What's all the hype about Ingress anyway?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's all the hype about Ingress anyway?

Click to collapse



Don't know.

Don't wanna know.


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't know.
> 
> Don't wanna know.

Click to collapse



I don't care for it either. I signed up for an invite anyway. If I get one I'll let you guys know and give it to someone.


----------



## Apex (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Ingress-holic Apex...
> 
> I'm thinking of starting IA... Ingressholics Anonymous... Ten steps to lose your ten Ingress levels...
> Also, joining IA will help decrease your gas consumption.

Click to collapse



I think I am in need of that. Good call. But, it's going to be so hard letting go...



jugg1es said:


> Evening muffin ma.... I mean Apex
> 
> _ The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new lands but seeing with new eyes.
> —Marcel Proust _

Click to collapse



Hey Jughead! What's new?



Axis_Drummer said:


> Damnit...
> 
> Got pulled over for doing 83 in a 55
> And i just got my truck out of the shop..
> ...

Click to collapse



Slow down, bud! Those portals will still be there if you drive safely. No need to kill yourself for the Resistance! 



Urahara said:


> I've gone 98 mph once. Don't even have my license yet...
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Top speed in a car for me was 142 mph (my Dad's Corvette ZR-1 on the track). I win!



Axis_Drummer said:


> I use to speed when I was younger, but after a really bad wreck, I quit that nonsense. I was scared to ride in a car for a long time after that..
> 
> I wasn't actually in a rush tonight, but I didn't realize I was speeding either. Just driving in the rain and lost myself in the music I guess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Time to change your avatar: 








odetoandroid said:


> I love yoyos!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm certain this isn't spam. 



jugg1es said:


> Ok people, last chance to enter the ingress invite giveaway on ingressforums.cu.cc draw taking place in about an hour
> 
> Morning muffins
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I upload another code if I get one soon? I have 5 email addresses submitted for codes...



deathnotice01 said:


> i never had experienced ingress,
> i was tempted to test it in my uncle's S3 but i know i'll just drool over it afterwards,
> i'm stuck with a 3-inch armv6 device which can't handle hd graphics processing,
> hooray me

Click to collapse



HD graphics on Ingress? Dafuq?



InfinityFTW said:


> 10 hours of sleep. Not bad...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Howdy, Infinity! How are things?



deathnotice01 said:


> oh it's gonna cum,
> it's cumming real soon.
> cum

Click to collapse



Troll.



deathnotice01 said:


> as chaplain i shall bless you and hope you'll get and invite and may the almighty bigfoot sasquatch hybrid stay away

Click to collapse



You're doing great as Chaplain. We made wise voting decisions...



Deadly. said:


> Iseewhatyoudidthere
> 
> Ohai everyone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Mr. President! 



ppero196 said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Missed last 100 pages or so. So whats new?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey bro! I don't think you've missed much. What's shakin'?



cascabel said:


> where can i find that map? haven't tried getting the game since i haven't been able to get hold of an invite.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse










dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



No, nobody did. 



Tezlastorme said:


> I just got ingress  u jelly?

Click to collapse



Look at my AP. Now who's jelly...?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

^I'm good, thanks  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't know.
> 
> Don't wanna know.

Click to collapse



There are two resistance portals in our area 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oh it's gonna cum,
> it's cumming real soon.
> cum

Click to collapse



NO CUMMING ON THIS THREAD.

As chaplain, you must know that the church of the Sasquatch prohibits it. 


Hi Apex.

Multiquote much? 

What is that Ingress map? 
Take it away....
Take it AWAY!!!! 

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> There are two resistance portals in our area
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



TMI, bro...  :silly:

That's two portals too many...


----------



## Apex (Jan 6, 2013)

That's Dallas Fort Worth area. It's littered with portals. Ima be at level 5 by Tuesday. 

Had both my SGS3 and One S with me yesterday, played for about 8 hours in downtown. Drained the SGS3 so I had to switch phones. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> That's Dallas Fort Worth area. It's littered with portals. Ima be at level 5 by Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse




It's an alien map of DFW.

Ingress is just a way for the aliens to crowdsource maps so that they don't have to depend on TomTom or Garmin... 

Heed my warnings!!! 

The alien rapture is coming!!!! And Apex is helping to bring it about... 

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Drained the SGS3 so I had to switch phones.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Isn't the GS3 battery life a bit low anyway?

A colleague was complaining about it...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's an alien map of DFW.
> 
> Ingress is just a way for the aliens to crowdsource maps so that they don't have to depend on TomTom or Garmin...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Join the Resistance 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Join the Resistance
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



You work for aliens too now?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You work for aliens too now?

Click to collapse



I founded their forum




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I founded their forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TRAITOR!!!!

I didn't expect this from you QF... or should I say Queefy the alien???


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> TRAITOR!!!!
> 
> I didn't expect this from you QF... or should I say Queefy the alien???

Click to collapse



Queefy?

? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Queefy?
> 
> ?
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I know you hates that.... 

But it makes the aliens go away!!!

So change your username to Queefy NAO!!!!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 6, 2013)

@apex 

I can do some photo shop editing to our logo, should I? 
Just a touch 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, I made a new video on my youtube channel, can I post it here and also maybe get some feedback because I need it?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I know you hates that....
> 
> But it makes the aliens go away!!!
> 
> So change your username to Queefy NAO!!!!

Click to collapse





Also,
Barça 2 - 0 Espanyol 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 6, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey everyone, I made a new video on my youtube channel, can I post it here and also maybe get some feedback because I need it?

Click to collapse



Yes of course 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm enlightened.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 6, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Yes of course
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ok, here is the video that I would like some feedback on:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

Anybody know how long the invite code for ingress will last? Before it expires without use?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Anybody know how long the invite code for ingress will last? Before it expires without use?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Methinks its indefinite 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Also,
> Barça 2 - 0 Espanyol
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Nice...

More importantly, INDIA WON!!!!!!! :victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




veeman said:


> I'm enlightened.

Click to collapse



About the aliens???


----------



## K.A. (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nice...
> 
> More importantly, INDIA WON!!!!!!! :victory::victory::victory::victory::victory:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



India won, but.... after humiliating the whole nation by getting ****ed by Pakistan in the first 2 ODIs and losing the series. So, STFU and go sleep. This f'kin Indian team needs a good hour of bashing and beating down on.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Methinks its indefinite
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Let's hope 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

I never died cauze of my back today. Football/ soccer match got cancelled. More time to rest

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

King ACE said:


> India won, but.... after humiliating the whole nation by getting ****ed by Pakistan in the first 2 ODIs and losing the series. So, STFU and go sleep. This f'kin Indian team needs a good hour of bashing and beating down on.

Click to collapse



I thought it was a 5 match series? 

I don't watch cricket.... just hear bout it from people...

Is it THAT bad?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I thought it was a 5 match series?
> 
> I don't watch cricket.... just hear bout it from people...
> 
> Is it THAT bad?

Click to collapse



It is that bad that me, a die hard Indian cricket fan has given up on Indian cricket altogether 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> It is that bad that me, a die hard Indian cricket fan has given up on Indian cricket altogether
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse





I HAZ A SADZ

 

Have we lost the series?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I HAZ A SADZ
> 
> 
> 
> Have we lost the series?

Click to collapse



Forget about the series. There will be even more series after this.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Forget about the series. There will be even more series after this.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



You're in England.

Indo-Pak series for us are like the Ashes to the English/Aussies...

Bigger than the World Cup AND the Olympics combined.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Guys, please explain to me what you are talking about. I'm lost. 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Guys, please explain to me what you are talking about. I'm lost.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Cricket...

It's like baseball...

An India-Pakistan match is as important/more important than the Super Bowl/ NBA Finals...

Got it, Valerie?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Cricket...
> 
> It's like baseball...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? Never even watched or played cricket before. It's that big?
Is it bigger than El Classico?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Really? Never even watched or play cricket before. It's that big?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Yes.
Only the US, Japan and the Philippines have large baseball leagues, AFAIK...

There's cricket leagues in India, England, Australia, South Africa and West Indies... that I know of... and I'm not a fan...

Also, more national cricket teams, more people watching and a REAL world cup... unlike the World Series of MLB...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yes.
> Only the US, Japan and the Philippines have large baseball leagues, AFAIK...
> 
> There's cricket leagues in India, England, Australia, South Africa and West Indies... that I know of... and I'm not a fan...
> ...

Click to collapse



Crickets is in my blood. Im asian aswell and Im proud.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Cricket...
> 
> It's like baseball...

Click to collapse



No.jpeg 

_ Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
—Kurt Vonnegut _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yes.
> Only the US, Japan and the Philippines have large baseball leagues, AFAIK...
> 
> There's cricket leagues in India, England, Australia, South Africa and West Indies... that I know of... and I'm not a fan...
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, ok. I don't know many sports. The only world-wide sport I follow is Soccer.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No.jpeg
> 
> _ Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
> —Kurt Vonnegut _

Click to collapse



He's American. 

It's easier explaining that way. 

You try now!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> He's American.
> 
> It's easier explaining that way.
> 
> You try now!

Click to collapse



Hey! I'm not stupid! 

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Oh, ok. I don't know many sports. The only world-wide sport I follow is Soccer.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Soccer is officially called football. Its the uk national sport.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Oh, ok. I don't know many sports. The only world-wide sport I follow is Soccer.
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Most Americans don't know of Cricket...

The Indian & Paki immigrants are changing that, though...

There's even a US cricket team now...

But they're worse than Canada


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Hey! I'm not stupid!
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



ORLYNAO.jpg


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> He's American.
> 
> It's easier explaining that way.
> 
> You try now!

Click to collapse



Not a very good comparison though, was it? 

_ Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
—Kurt Vonnegut _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

I just googles it. I actually do know about. Just confused with the name. I watched a 1 hour documentary on it. It's more like baseball than basketball. I still like baseball more though.

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Most Americans don't know of Cricket...
> 
> The Indian & Paki immigrants are changing that, though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rasict word was used in this post.^^^

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Not a very good comparison though, was it?
> 
> _ Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
> —Kurt Vonnegut _

Click to collapse



Of course it wasn't.

I have never understood baseball... so many innings in a 5-6 hour game... *what* 

Also, their pitch is a square... :silly:

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------




4D1L said:


> Rasict word was used in this post.^^^
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Wut?

Paki?

That's just short for Pakistani... no offence was meant...

Sorry if you were offended, Adil.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Of course it wasn't.
> 
> I have never understood baseball... so many innings in a 5-6 hour game... *what*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not offended cauze im not pakistani. Im half british and half bangladeshi.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Im not offended cauze im not pakistani. Im half british and half bangladeshi.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



It's not racist anyway...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I HAZ A SADZ
> 
> 
> 
> Have we lost the series?

Click to collapse



Yes and we also lost the previous series against England..Both of them played in India only 
I don't know what happened, but things have been going downhill ever since.

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's not racist anyway...

Click to collapse



In the uk it is.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yes and we also lost the previous series against England..Both of them played in India only
> I don't know what happened, but things have been going downhill ever since.
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Ya the England thing was a disaster... this is fukn losing the stereotypical war now...



4D1L said:


> In the uk it is.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



N!gga isn't racist if a black guy says it.
By the same logic, it's not racist if you talk about your OWN race.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ya the England thing was a disaster... this is fukn losing the stereotypical war now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya..I am going the football way now...

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 6, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think I am in need of that. Good call. But, it's going to be so hard letting go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is an AP 

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

Did that image break and glitch up?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya..I am going the football way now...
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



I find basketball more fun to watch...

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> What is an AP
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------
> 
> Did that image break and glitch up?

Click to collapse



Thanks for quoting that HUGE post.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm more jelly of your phone tbh. I have an armv6 3.2 inch phone 

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

How do you get more invites to recruit people?

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

It's glitchy on my phone. Also I have two portal keys but I can only use one and Idk how to get to the other


----------



## undercover (Jan 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm more jelly of your phone tbh. I have an armv6 3.2 inch phone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> How do you get more invites to recruit people?

Click to collapse



Jelly of Sensation? 
It's a very good phone and still has a lot of life left in it. I've learned a lot when I had it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm more jelly of your phone tbh. I have an armv6 3.2 inch phone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> How do you get more invites to recruit people?

Click to collapse



You talkin to me?
I don't do Ingress...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You talkin to me?
> I don't do Ingress...

Click to collapse



No. Just to anyone who can give me an answer.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Jelly of Sensation?
> It's a very good phone and still has a lot of life left in it. I've learned a lot when I had it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No no... he has Jelly on his phone too...

See his sig... he's on CM10....

Isn't that Jelly? 

The Sensation is great... I just got it now, when development seems to be winding down a bit... but it's still rather robust compared to a lot of other phones....

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> How do you get more invites to recruit people?

Click to collapse



You don't.

Closed beta, remember?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> No no... he has Jelly on his phone too...
> 
> See his sig... he's on CM10....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can recruit people.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You can recruit people.

Click to collapse



Eh? 

I wouldn't know. I don't play.

G'nite, BTW....


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Eh?
> 
> I wouldn't know. I don't play.
> 
> G'nite, BTW....

Click to collapse



Night


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

Im jelly of.all of u.
Alan's, deadly's and akash and my phone dosent have cm7 yet.(well a proper one)

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Im jelly of.all of u.
> Alan's, deadly's and akash and my phone dosent have cm7 yet.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Really....  my phone is like 3 years old and we have a mostly stable cm10.1. Stable enough for a daily driver!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Really....  my phone is like 3 years old and we have a mostly stable cm10.1. Stable enough for a daily driver!

Click to collapse



Check galaxy y forums. Our cm7 is really buggy though. Not for everyday use.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol!!! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36371344 why has all of xda turned into this lately? People honestly don't know how to use google anymore?  I just don't understand... read from where I linked to the end...  pretty funny stuff...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol!!! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36371344 why has all of xda turned into this lately? People honestly don't know how to use google anymore?  I just don't understand... read from where I linked to the end...  pretty funny stuff...

Click to collapse



Faith in humanity etc. Etc 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 6, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Faith in humanity etc. Etc
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I lost faith in humanity years ago...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I lost faith in humanity years ago...

Click to collapse



Y though?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## prototype7 (Jan 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol!!! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36371344 why has all of xda turned into this lately? People honestly don't know how to use google anymore?  I just don't understand... read from where I linked to the end...  pretty funny stuff...

Click to collapse



Bet he'll come back complaining he searched for the exact phrase "how to remove freezas script" and got no results


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 6, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Y though?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing you don't live in the USA!   people are getting lazier and more ignorant by the day...  sensless killings of innocent women and children, the united states government lying  to and hiding thing from its people constantly...  the whole world is pretty much going down the dumps, USA is just taking the lead... I'm an american and I love the united states, but it has just gotten ridiculous honestly...

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Bet he'll come back complaining he searched for the exact phrase "how to remove freezas script" and got no results

Click to collapse



Of course, that's what they all do...  if you didn't get to it before the mods stepped in I feel sorry for ya...  he got super mad that I wouldn't just give him the answer and wanted him to search...  ended up telling me to suck a "you know what" and everything...  I got a good laugh out of it...


----------



## undercover (Jan 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm guessing you don't live in the USA!   people are getting lazier and more ignorant by the day...  sensless killings of innocent women and children, the united states government lying  to and hiding thing from its people constantly...  the whole world is pretty much going down the dumps, USA is just taking the lead... I'm an american and I love the united states, but it has just gotten ridiculous honestly...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ignorance is no 1 on my hate list. I believe most problems come from it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm guessing you don't live in the USA!   people are getting lazier and more ignorant by the day...  sensless killings of innocent women and children, the united states government lying  to and hiding thing from its people constantly...  the whole world is pretty much going down the dumps, USA is just taking the lead... I'm an american and I love the united states, but it has just gotten ridiculous honestly...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U are correct. I dont live in the usa but i live in london, england.
All good points though.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ignorance is no 1 on my hate list. I believe most problems come from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Most if not all.........


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 6, 2013)

Anybody else extremely bored?

Cry, Benihime!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Anybody else extremely bored?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Yes. I am. Tryin too fall asleep. Skool is in 1 days time. Sad now. Need to do all of my homework then i can bore my self again.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 6, 2013)

Time to troll sony again because im so bored


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ignorance is no 1 on my hate list. I believe most problems come from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ignorance and stupidity.

"Think of how stupid the average person is, and realize half of them are stupider than that."
-George Carlin

"But let me tell you something, folks- you can't fix stupid . There's not a pill you can take; there's not a class you can go to. Stupid is forever."
-Ron White


----------



## undercover (Jan 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ignorance and stupidity.
> 
> "Think of how stupid the average person is, and realize half of them are stupider than that."
> -George Carlin
> ...

Click to collapse



Aren't you supposed to be in bed? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Aren't you supposed to be in bed?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im in bed. Cant sleep

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Doing physics homework :/


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> @apex
> 
> I can do some photo shop editing to our logo, should I?
> Just a touch
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you thinking of changing? PM me...



veeman said:


> I'm enlightened.

Click to collapse



You would be. 



Tezlastorme said:


> What is an AP
> 
> Did that image break and glitch up?

Click to collapse



It's called a 'control field' -made by linking three or more portals together to create a field. And no, I haven't altered that screenie at all...



flastnoles11 said:


> I lost faith in humanity years ago...

Click to collapse



Yeah, same here. Not sure why I'm fighting to save it in Ingress. 



Urahara said:


> Anybody else extremely bored?
> 
> Cry, Benihime!

Click to collapse



Nope, about to head out and do some farming on Ingress. I've got three locales with 10(+) faction portals where I can harvest goods from. I'm preparing for battle. Oh, and preparing to level up to 5...


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

I got bored of doing physics.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> I got bored of doing physics.

Click to collapse



Physics + bored = 2 words that should never be in the same sentence together...


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Physics + bored = 2 words that should never be in the same sentence together...

Click to collapse



I don't wanna know about latent heat and thermodynamics :crying:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> I don't wanna know about latent heat and thermodynamics :crying:

Click to collapse



Why not, its interesting stuff man!  Will you ever use it? Probably not, unless you're going to become a physicist...  still though, its fun to learn new things...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 7, 2013)

Anybody want to join the Resistance? I have an extra invite.

Choosing at random!!! Don't be upset If you don't get it 


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Why not, its interesting stuff man!  Will you ever use it? Probably not, unless you're going to become a physicist...  still though, its fun to learn new things...

Click to collapse



I only like the motion stuff like torque and such.


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> I don't wanna know about latent heat and thermodynamics :crying:

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> I only like the motion stuff like torque and such.

Click to collapse



That is all part of mechanics. Can't learn one without another. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 7, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Anybody want to join the Resistance? I have an extra invite.
> 
> Choosing at random!!! Don't be upset If you don't get it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want!!!! 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi brothers, muffin, lurkers, and part timers



Tezlastorme said:


> I'm more jelly of your phone tbh. I have an armv6 3.2 inch phone
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have armv6 phone too.. yours is ldpi?

If yes, then get a modified version of ingress apk.. link is in Simon's thread in ingress forum.. I never got any problem.. if you mean flickering glitch on screen display.. just fc app and reopen.. that's how I solved it..


You need to level up to invite others I heard.. I have not played yet due to exam.. so, not sure about it.. may be apex can answer as he is on lvl 5 by now I think..




4D1L said:


> Im jelly of.all of u.
> Alan's, deadly's and akash and my phone dosent have cm7 yet.(well a proper one)
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



mine is a dual sim phone.. cm afaik doesn't support dual sim.. so I won't be thinking of cm unless I change my phone.. which ain't happening any time soon..






undercover said:


> Ignorance is no 1 on my hate list. I believe most problems come from it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought we get only ignore list
We got a hate list too!??
JK

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> That is all part of mechanics. Can't learn one without another.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, but I can like one more than the other can't I?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 7, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I want!!!!
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Check PM. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, but I can like one more than the other can't I?

Click to collapse



Sure you can


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Sure you can

Click to collapse



Hey ronnie, don't see you around these parts often!  How's things going?

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

Funniest video I think I've ever seen...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwleOote5M0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Have you seen the kittenwarrior guy is up to? He's bumping dead threads like crazy.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Have you seen the kittenwarrior guy is up to? He's bumping dead threads like crazy.

Click to collapse



Mods must have gotten to it, he has only 2 posts now!


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Mods must have gotten to it, he has only 2 posts now!

Click to collapse



Lol yeah. idk if bumping random threads is considered trolling. I will have to check with the troll committee and check. We may have to demote him.


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

19K to lvl 5! 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hey ronnie, don't see you around these parts often!  How's things going?]

Click to collapse



Doing better time heals, I pop in from time to time.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol yeah. idk if bumping random threads is considered trolling. I will have to check with the troll committee and check. We may have to demote him.

Click to collapse



The troll committee? It's been a while since... never mind

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Doing better time heals, I pop in from time to time.

Click to collapse



Well that's good to hear, and its good to see ya, man...


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

What's happening, frat house? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's happening, frat house?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not too awful much, I had a pretty amusing day today...  I don't know why, but I was in a pretty darn good mood all day! Hit level 5 yet?


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not too awful much, I had a pretty amusing day today...  I don't know why, but I was in a pretty darn good mood all day! Hit level 5 yet?

Click to collapse



Glad you're keeping things in good spirits! 

No, I'm so close to 5 I can smell it. Should hit that mark by tomorrow though. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Glad you're keeping things in good spirits!
> 
> No, I'm so close to 5 I can smell it. Should hit that mark by tomorrow though.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can't walk around depressed, that's no way to live!  And you are moving fast...  I still haven't done anything but training yet!


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna is "probie'ing" for Gli? Isn't that like cross-pollination? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's happening, frat house?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's happening . You?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> SleepyKrushna is "probie'ing" for Gli? Isn't that like cross-pollination?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmmmm... is there a spy in the frat house???


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hmmmm... is there a spy in the frat house???

Click to collapse



You.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You.

Click to collapse



Never!!!


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> SleepyKrushna is "probie'ing" for Gli? Isn't that like cross-pollination?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check PM 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

Commercial on TV for a "Sobakawa" sleep pillow? Really? I've been to jail before, and if I can sleep on a hard concrete floor in winter with just my "crap in a bag", I think I can save the $19.99...

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Commercial on TV for a "Sobakawa" sleep pillow? Really? I've been to jail before, and if I can sleep on a hard concrete floor in winter with just my "crap in a bag", I think I can save the $19.99...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol... I did a 2 year prison stint when I was younger (not proud of it at all ) I can't even use a pillow anymore...  got used to the hard concrete bed and the thin as a sheet pillow they give you.... :thumbdown:


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> SleepyKrushna is "probie'ing" for Gli? Isn't that like cross-pollination?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He is our Vice President here 
Finally I'm going to finish my exam in 5 hours from now... feels like it was going on forever.. :banghead:

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> He is our Vice President here
> Finally I'm going to finish my exam in 5 hours from now... feels like it was going on forever.. :banghead:
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Good luck, bro!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> He is our Vice President here
> Finally I'm going to finish my exam in 5 hours from now... feels like it was going on forever.. :banghead:
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Good luck. I have exams next week.

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Commercial on TV for a "Sobakawa" sleep pillow? Really? I've been to jail before, and if I can sleep on a hard concrete floor in winter with just my "crap in a bag", I think I can save the $19.99...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I saw that commercial. Stupid.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck Urahaha and Deadly.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Aren't you supposed to be in bed?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was still up for some time after I said I'll leave... 



veeman said:


> Lol yeah. idk if bumping random threads is considered trolling. I will have to check with the troll committee and check. We may have to demote him.

Click to collapse



What is this committee you speak of? 



Apex_Strider said:


> No, I'm so close to 5 I can smell it. Should hit that mark by tomorrow though.

Click to collapse



Your Ingress addiction is giving you olfactory hallucinations... 



Apex_Strider said:


> SleepyKrushna is "probie'ing" for Gli? Isn't that like cross-pollination?

Click to collapse





Deadly. said:


> He is our Vice President here

Click to collapse



I'd figured you guys wouldn't mind... 
It's nice to be friends with everyone... 
But if you want, I'll ask em to take my name off...
I should've PM'd Apex first before going for probie there and I apologise for being presumptous


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> What is this committee you speak of?

Click to collapse



You don't want to know...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You don't want to know...

Click to collapse




I DO want to know...

Tell me NAO!!!!!  *tantrum*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I DO want to know...
> 
> Tell me NAO!!!!!  *tantrum*

Click to collapse



If you really want to know, I'll PM you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> If you really want to know, I'll PM you.

Click to collapse



Do it... *please* *pause tantrum* *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Do it... *please* *pause tantrum* *puppy dog eyes*

Click to collapse



Check your PM


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Check your PM

Click to collapse



Check yours.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Check yours.

Click to collapse



Check your PM

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

I was going to get devstaff to tell veeman it was actually him who was on omegle with him. (Because that's what I told veeman) I even PM'd devstaff the link to our Omegle chat log, but he never responded. BTW veeman told me he was you!(Sleepy) 

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I was going to get devstaff to tell veeman it was actually him who was on omegle with him. (Because that's what I told veeman) I even PM'd devstaff the link to our Omegle chat log, but he never responded. BTW veeman told me he was you!(Sleepy)

Click to collapse



I did not understand most of that... 

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> http://veemanbeauty.com/index.php

Click to collapse



Been there... I linked to it once upon a time on this thread...

Prawn called me & veeman gay for doing that... 

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Check your PM
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a blank PM with '.' as subject... 

You check you PM....


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I did not understand most of that...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Linked to what? :sly:
Also, about the Omegle thing... .. ... .

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------

Dang! 2:26AM and I just remembered I have a huge amount of memorization to do! I'm screwed!
Also, troll.com is a nonlinear book website.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Linked to what? :sly:

Click to collapse



THIS...



SleepyKrushna said:


> V(ee)MAN Revealed!!!

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> Yeah i know.
> 
> 
> Here are my websites...
> ...

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> Thank you. Would you like to buy my magazine? Or maybe some beauty products from my store?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse





SleepyKrushna said:


> How do you know I'm not already reading your magazine with a Veeman face pack applied to my face?

Click to collapse





Apex_Strider said:


> You guys are weird.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> More like...super weird
> 
> "Anger and intolerance are the enemies of correct understanding." -Mahatma Gandhi

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> THIS...

Click to collapse



But I linked to trolled.com


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> But I linked to trolled.com

Click to collapse



Trolled.com is the property of Scholastic Inc. 

I HAZ A SADZ NAO.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm very glad I read the ~18 pages I missed.

I went to yet another funeral today. My wife has lost over 8 people in the last 14 months.

Her grandmother is also in the hospital, largely because my wife's mother, who I swear IS literally demon-possessed, is ensuring her healthcare is mismanaged.  My wife filed another report with Adult Protective Services. Lots of drama, hence my recent lengthy absence.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Trolled.com is the property of Scholastic Inc.
> 
> I HAZ A SADZ NAO.

Click to collapse



No, that's troll.com


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm very glad I read the ~18 pages I missed.
> 
> I went to yet another funeral today. My wife has lost over 8 people in the last 14 months.
> 
> Her grandmother is also in the hospital, largely because my wife's mother, who I swear IS literally demon-possessed, is ensuring her healthcare is mismanaged.  My wife filed another report with Adult Protective Services. Lots of drama, hence my recent lengthy absence.

Click to collapse



That's so sad bro...

No other next of kin???

I'll keep her in my prayers...

Why glad about the posts?

Anything important that I missed? 

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> No, that's troll.com

Click to collapse



No offence meant in the PM, man...

But it's true... 

'Hara' means 'lost'...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

O





SleepyKrushna said:


> That's so sad bro...
> 
> No other next of kin???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am a lost?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

Reserved 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> O
> 
> I am a lost?

Click to collapse



Lost as in 'defeated'... not lost as in 'missing' or Lost as in 'unbearably long running idiotic TV show that has a cult following'.... 

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Reserved
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Eh?

Wut for?

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

@QF...
Hi... good afternoon... 
Whaddaya think bout this?
Am I an idiot, or just presumptuous? 



Apex_Strider said:


> SleepyKrushna is "probie'ing" for Gli? Isn't that like cross-pollination?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





SleepyKrushna said:


> |I'd figured you guys wouldn't mind...
> It's nice to be friends with everyone...
> But if you want, I'll ask em to take my name off...
> I should've PM'd Apex first before going for probie there and I apologise for being presumptous

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Lost as in 'defeated'... not lost as in 'missing' or Lost as in 'unbearably long running idiotic TV show that has a cult following'....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am defeated?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I am defeated?

Click to collapse



That's right. :laugh:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Lost as in 'defeated'... not lost as in 'missing' or Lost as in 'unbearably long running idiotic TV show that has a cult following'....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reserved for TEH LULZ 


Also, I agree with your intentions but not with your methods. Being friends is a given. Apex and myself have friends in Gli too but running for probe isn't right. One cannot have dual loyalty.

....to be continued when I find my tablet 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 7, 2013)

Glad because veeman's secret fashionista fetishes are hilarious.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Reserved for TEH LULZ
> 
> Also, I agree with your intentions but not with your methods. Being friends is a given. Apex and myself have friends in Gli too but running for probe isn't right. One cannot have dual loyalty.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wut lulz? 0_o

If most of you feel the same, I'll get of the probie list...

Between the frat and the Gli's postions...
I'd choose the frat... you guys were my friends before Gli...
but I'll always be friends with who I want, and I'm sure you guys don't mind that...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Wut lulz? 0_o
> 
> If most of you feel the same, I'll get of the probie list...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I could care less. I don't mind it at all.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Wut lulz? 0_o
> 
> If most of you feel the same, I'll get of the probie list...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hold your horses. Lemme find my tablet 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Glad because veeman's secret fashionista fetishes are hilarious.

Click to collapse



I know, right...



Urahara said:


> I could care less. I don't mind it at all.

Click to collapse



That's how I'd thought most people would feel...

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

QF check PM....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 7, 2013)

The phrase is "I couldn't care less".

If you care about something a great deal, then you could easily care less. 

Saying that you couldn't care less implies your level of care is so little, that it would be impossible to care any less.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The phrase is "I couldn't care less".
> 
> If you care about something a great deal, then you could easily care less.
> 
> Saying that you couldn't care less implies your level of care is so little, that it would be impossible to care any less.

Click to collapse



So you care about him not caring less? :silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 7, 2013)

The misuse of that phrase is a minor pet peeve and an amusing Seinfeld scene.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The misuse of that phrase is a minor pet peeve and an amusing Seinfeld scene.

Click to collapse



Link?

I meant Youtube vid link...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The phrase is "I couldn't care less".
> 
> If you care about something a great deal, then you could easily care less.
> 
> Saying that you couldn't care less implies your level of care is so little, that it would be impossible to care any less.

Click to collapse



Trololololol 
I was hoping somebody would notice that!

---------- Post added at 03:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 AM ----------

Is soul reaper a member now? I think it's been two weeks. But then that would mean... we have no pledges!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> we have no pledges!

Click to collapse



Might have one from the Senny form... I'll ask him in a few days...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> What's the long black line?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My address, genius.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My address, genius.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Yeah... I couldn't find that one thread. So no pictures.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 7, 2013)

I couldn't find that Seinfeld scene, too much effort after a few Google searches. Meh


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yeah... I couldn't find that one thread. So no pictures.

Click to collapse



Pull some NOW!!! *waiting*

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I couldn't find that Seinfeld scene, too much effort after a few Google searches. Meh

Click to collapse



It's OK...

I have all seasons on disk, anyway...

I'll come across it sooner or later...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Pull some NOW!!! *waiting*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Later...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Later...

Click to collapse



OK.

I am disappoint, Urahara-chan.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> OK.
> 
> I am disappointed, Urahara-chan.

Click to collapse



*Urahara-san*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> *Urahara-san*

Click to collapse



Urahara-bo!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Urahara-bo!

Click to collapse




Well, Good night. I've got to get up in less than an hour! 
We might not go tomorrow though. Depends on if my Dad gets money from somebody for food. And my brother, who usually drives us, can't go because he needs a hair cut.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hi brothers, muffin, lurkers, and part timers
> 
> I have armv6 phone too.. yours is ldpi?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The layout seemed messed up


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> OK.
> 
> I am disappoint, Urahara-chan.

Click to collapse



About what I was saying earlier.
Disclaimer : these are my views and do not represent the collective opinions of the governing body, Apex or any other entity

Like I said, being friends with the Gli is emphasized rather than tolerated. Most of us have befriended numerous members among their ranks. But dual loyalty is complicated and intricate and is a force to be reckoned with. And though the penultimate decision falls to Apex upon consulting the Governing as he sees fit, my perspective would be that this could be rosy or it could be gory. And I for one would not want to risk everything we've worked so hard for in the possible case of a full blown flame war
Hypothetically, if some dispute were to exist between the Chi and the Gli, what would you do? Well you already mentioned you would choose the Chi, but what would that do to the Gli? How would they feel? I mean, if you'd chosen the Gli over the Chi, we all would've been deeply hurt that one of our own deserted us. Similarly, they would feel that way too. This may be highly exaggerating a possible non-existent rivalry, but nonetheless, one can never foresee anything 
Also, no hard feelings intended. If Apex allows you to remain on the probe list, I shall gladly accept his decision and never bring up the matter again 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------

Also, I found my tablet 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Where was it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 7, 2013)

Morning muffins 



_ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
—Oscar Levant _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Where was it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Behind my monitor :what:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Where was it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's a Transformer... it transmorgafied...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai juggles



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi again, Juggles! 

Stop stalking me!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi again, Juggles!
> 
> Stop stalking me!

Click to collapse



I can think of better people to stalk 

_ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
—Oscar Levant _


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Behind my monitor :what:
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Smart Foammer 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I can think of better people to stalk
> 
> _ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
> —Oscar Levant _

Click to collapse



Like who?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's a Transformer... it transmorgafied...

Click to collapse



Interesting....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Interesting....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



More one word answers from you....you're not as slick as you think you are.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Like I said, being friends with the Gli is emphasized rather than tolerated. Most of us have befriended numerous members among their ranks. But dual loyalty is complicated and intricate and is a force to be reckoned with. And though the penultimate decision falls to Apex upon consulting the Governing as he sees fit, my perspective would be that this could be rosy or it could be gory. And I for one would not want to risk everything we've worked so hard for in the possible case of a full blown flame war
> Hypothetically, if some dispute were to exist between the Chi and the Gli, what would you do? Well you already mentioned you would choose the Chi, but what would that do to the Gli? How would they feel? I mean, if you'd chosen the Gli over the Chi, we all would've been deeply hurt that one of our own deserted us. Similarly, they would feel that way too. This may be highly exaggerating a possible non-existent rivalry, but nonetheless, one can never foresee anything
> Also, no hard feelings intended. If Apex allows you to remain on the probe list, I shall gladly accept his decision and never bring up the matter again
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I see where you're coming from.

Just wanted to get this out in the open---

I don't represent Chi Delta there, and I don't represent Gli over here.

My involvement on both threads is very distinct...

I can be trolling on Chi and having a serious discussion over at Gli... and vice-versa... in fact, I was doing that now...

If people continue to have a problem, I can be like Ronnie, Stinky or Juggles... part of both threads... unofficially...

I'm not here to start flame wars... I come here to get AWAY from the bleakness of life, not get entangled in online shouting matches... Life is frustrating enough IRL, why make things bad here?

In fact, imma go over and tell the Gli that I don't represent Chi Delta when I post on that thread, and any problems they have with me should be taken up via PM or reported to the mods, and not to involve the frat with any such (hypothetical) altercations...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

Suddenly I feel scared to post here 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Suddenly I feel scared to post here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why? This thread is anti-stressful.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Suddenly I feel scared to post here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha LOL... 

Initiate flame-war sequence, NOW!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> .

Click to collapse



Big words 
Anyway, let's see what monsieur apex says

Off-Serious mode : Y U NO PLAY INGRESS



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

Also, hi Rohin 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> More one word answers from you....you're not as slick as you think you are.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Hey man. Long time.
Hows everything at your end? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Big words
> Anyway, let's see what monsieur apex says
> 
> Off-Serious mode : Y U NO PLAY INGRESS
> ...

Click to collapse



Fantastic, sir.  Getting late here, so I might disappear soon.  I hope things are going swimmingly with you.:thumbup:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fantastic, sir.  Getting late here, so I might disappear soon.  I hope things are going swimmingly with you.:thumbup:
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



All fantastic. How're spaghetti and meatball? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> All fantastic. How're spaghetti and meatball?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



They are great.....sleeping now. So they're extra great at the moment.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Big words
> Anyway, let's see what monsieur apex says
> 
> Off-Serious mode : Y U NO PLAY INGRESS
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I haz a big heart... 
They're just what I feel, bro....

Check thread title to know why I don't play Ingress... Petrol is expensive, especially for a college kid...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I see where you're coming from.
> 
> Just wanted to get this out in the open---
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't really post in here... but I think I need to 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36391059&postcount=5402

so, to sum things up.. to anyone expecting flame wars or forum wars between Gli and the ΧΔΑ frat, I'm sorry to say , but you'll be disappointed...
I believe Apex agrees too


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> I don't really post in here... but I think I need to
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36391059&postcount=5402
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noooooooooooo
I want a war! I'm digging out my battle axe. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Noooooooooooo
> I want a war! I'm digging out my battle axe.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



get back to your fridge 
and fix your sig.. there's something missing there


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> get back to your fridge
> and fix your sig.. there's something missing there

Click to collapse



Done. Damn fresh installs.... 

Oh, and QF.... 


You. Can't. Have. It. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> More one word answers from you....you're not as slick as you think you are.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



What do you mean? I don't understand 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Done. Damn fresh installs....
> 
> Oh, and QF....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Gli logo is missing... fix it, maybe? 

oh, the ΧΔΑ are noobs.. they can't even keep their thread alive 

free bump


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Done. Damn fresh installs....
> 
> Oh, and QF....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 GIVE IT TO ME







dexter93 said:


> I don't really post in here... but I think I need to
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36391059&postcount=5402
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Nobody's expecting anything. Just looking at the worst case scenario.
Also, glad to see that you've sorted things out in Gli. Thanks for that 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Stinky... 



undercover said:


> You. Can't. Have. It.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Can I have it, then?


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Stinky...
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have it, then?

Click to collapse



NO. Have fun with Sensation. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

And btw. Start drooling suckers. 



Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> NO. Have fun with Sensation.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Gimmeh 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> NO. Have fun with Sensation.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Whoa! You changed your avatar!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> GIVE IT TO ME
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wants it!

Initiating flame war sequence, NOW!

QF vs SK!!!! Fight for the N4!



MAY THE SLEEPIEST MAN WIN!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> GIVE IT TO ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should know that if a war starts here, we'd all get banned... Let's try not to make all of the Admins angry, shall we? :highfive:



undercover said:


> NO. Have fun with Sensation.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



who needs a fridge anyway?


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wants it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, he may. He may win an imaginary N4.
No one jelly of my screen on time? 
Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> NO. Have fun with Sensation.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



I can have more fun with three phones than I do with two. 

Send to KM, DYPMC, Navi Mumbai, India. :victory:

KTHXBYE!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, Good night for realz guys.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Well, Good night for realz guys.

Click to collapse



night there


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 7, 2013)

Did u guys see leaked images of s4 from sammobile?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Did u guys see leaked images of s4 from sammobile?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Gaaàaay.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> And btw. Start drooling suckers.
> View attachment 1624427View attachment 1624430
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Gaaàaay.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Sony made a new phone which will compete with the iphone5 and the s3.
Behold the sony xperia Z

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Sony made a new phone which will compete with the iphone5 and the s3.
> Behold the sony xperia Z
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



2 phones which will have better flagships in 2013....Sony...thinking ahead alright 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> 2 phones which will have better flagships in 2013....Sony...thinking ahead alright
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U think xperia Z will take on S IV

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

someone tell sony that their phone line shouldn't exist..


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

+1

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> someone tell sony that their phone line shouldn't exist..

Click to collapse



It's gotten a lot better recently. Well designed, and they're wooing devs like anything... Entropy512 gushes about them...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's gotten a lot better recently. Well designed, and they're wooing devs like anything... Entropy512 gushes about them...

Click to collapse



better = decent midrange phones with just 4gb storage and no sd?
yeah right...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> better = decent midrange phones with just 4gb storage and no sd?
> yeah right...

Click to collapse



TIPO???

But ya gotta admit, Xperia Ion looks nice... feels good too...

Xperia TX, sola and go are nice too...

Was considering getting one of them before mom gave me her Sensation...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> better = decent midrange phones with just 4gb storage and no sd?
> yeah right...

Click to collapse



I agree
Locked bootloader crap and people saying they rock
Feel like throwing a brick at them

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> It's gotten a lot better recently. Well designed, and they're wooing devs like anything... Entropy512 gushes about them...

Click to collapse



Entropy512=Becoming a Sony fanboy nowadays ....

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I agree
> Locked bootloader crap and people saying they rock
> Feel like throwing a brick at them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, they rock. They ARE rocks


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Show me your screen on...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I agree
> Locked bootloader crap and people saying they rock
> Feel like throwing a brick at them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOCKED BL??????

And how can they be the hope of the dev community with locked bootloaders...

Sammy is better... even HTC leaks how to unlock... and Moto is transforming...

Ya, I get the fanboy feel from him too...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You charged it in between, your argument is invalid 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> LOCKED BL??????
> 
> And how can they be the hope of the dev community with locked bootloaders...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True that
I would hate having to flash a specific kernel everytime i want to flash
Even supercurio called him a fanboy indirectly







dexter93 said:


> well, they rock. They ARE rocks

Click to collapse



Yep..I also hate the UI..People say its "professional" but i have no idea why 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> LOCKED BL??????
> 
> And how can they be the hope of the dev community with locked bootloaders...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



htc doesn't "leak".. it's just that their hardware is decent enough to attract hackers to crack it


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep..I also hate the UI..People say its "professional" but i have no idea why
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



It looks... yucky....

Though to be honest, the only UI I like are Holo and MIUI4...

But MIUI4 is just OK... nothing is as good as holo, esp after T-mo theme engine... 

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> htc doesn't "leak".. it's just that their hardware is decent enough to attract hackers to crack it

Click to collapse



Not what I'd heard... esp with DNA... but you probably know better... I've followed the HTC scene for like 20-30 days now...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It looks... yucky....
> 
> Though to be honest, the only UI I like are Holo and MIUI4...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After the Sensation, things went down.. their ****ty marketing policy became worse with the one series.. and they don't make the phones the way they used to


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> After the Sensation, things went down.. their ****ty marketing policy became worse with the one series.. and they don't make the phones the way they used to

Click to collapse



I actually found Sony's build quality on the new mid-rangers to be as good as the HOX.

I hear HTC is returning to good ole unibody aluminium with the M7... *yay* (even if I don't buy it, I don't wanna see em die... they, Palm and WinMo started it all...)


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> After the Sensation, things went down.. their ****ty marketing policy became worse with the one series.. and they don't make the phones the way they used to

Click to collapse



THIS THIS AND THIS. Dex and me (and a few others) were on HTC for a while, and were quite active in learning about it. 
Why do you think I haz a nexus? (QF, stop reaching your paws NAO).


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> THIS THIS AND THIS. Dex and me (and a few others) were on HTC for a while, and were quite active in learning about it.
> Why do you think I haz a nexus? (QF, stop reaching your paws NAO).

Click to collapse



Gimmmeeeeeeee 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Gimmmeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



What don't you like on the blade?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> What don't you like on the blade?

Click to collapse



It's too sharp for him...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> What don't you like on the blade?

Click to collapse



Meh. 600Mhz, 512MB RAM







SleepyKrushna said:


> It's too sharp for him...

Click to collapse




Hahahaha. You're hilarious
NOT 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's too sharp for him...

Click to collapse



maybe he doesn't know how to use it properly


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. 600Mhz, 512MB RAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just imagine you are in 2008 and 600mhz is actually quite decent. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Just imagine you are in 2008 and 600mhz is actually quite decent.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Give me your fridge then 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Just imagine you are in 2008 and 600mhz is actually quite decent.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



I'm in 2013 and I want your Nexus 4



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Give me your fridge then
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



*grabs popcorn*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 7, 2013)

This is how I see it:
LG is finally going the right path. Hopefully, they will get better..
HTC has been going downhill ever since the One X came out.Pathetic marketing being the main reason
Samsung, awesome sales, N10 proved to be the best android tablet ever made and they are still going on strongly, conquering the smartphone market
Sony, doing good after they split with Ericsson.They are starting to make *decent* phones now
Motorola, No comments and no hopes...


"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> This is how I see it:
> LG is finally going the right path. Hopefully, they will get better..
> HTC has been going downhill ever since the One X came out.Pathetic marketing being the main reason
> Samsung, awesome sales, N10 proved to be the best android tablet ever made and they are still going on strongly, conquering the smartphone market
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO, Sony went downhill since they ditched Ericsson. The entire 2012 NXT line looked like shrunken BRAVIA tv's. They all looked the same. To top it all off, they just randomly named their phones following the 26 alphabets. I agree with the HTC part. They suck in terms of advertising and marketing but they're devices are as good as ever.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> *grabs popcorn*

Click to collapse



Mind saving some for me? 
*Captain kitteh wants popcorn*

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> IMO, Sony went downhill since they ditched Ericsson. The entire 2012 NXT line looked like shrunken BRAVIA tv's. They all looked the same. To top it all off, they just randomly named their phones following the 26 alphabets. I agree with the HTC part. They suck in terms of advertising and marketing but they're devices are as good as ever.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



To everyone their own
Ya..even the HTC CEO said the same thing 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Mind saving some for me?
> *Captain kitteh wants popcorn*
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> ...

Click to collapse



*THROWS A BAG OF POPCORN*

oops, caps


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> *THROWS A BAG OF POPCORN*
> 
> oops, caps

Click to collapse



*catches it and happily munched away* Thanks 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Glad because veeman's secret fashionista fetishes are hilarious.

Click to collapse



Lolwut?


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

Correction. HTC went downhill from introduction of Sensation XE. 
And then the whole *simple line up my arse * from HOX. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> I don't really post in here... but I think I need to
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36391059&postcount=5402
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Correction. HTC went downhill from introduction of Sensation XE.
> And then the whole *simple line up my arse * from HOX.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Hah... HOS could've been better than HOX...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Correction. HTC went downhill from introduction of Sensation XE.
> And then the whole *simple line up my arse * from HOX.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Yup.. the sensation shouldnt had existed.. just the xe 
Same with all the modified devices like hox

Sent from the brick


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hi Apex...

Good morning...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

Good morning all.
Just to let you all know, I'll probably won't be on for a while, because I'm grounded.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Good morning all.
> Just to let you all know, I'll probably won't be on for a while, because I'm grounded.

Click to collapse



Izz sad...
What'd ya do now, man?


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Good morning all.
> Just to let you all know, I'll probably won't be on for a while, because I'm grounded.

Click to collapse



Unground yourself by letting go of any conductive materials directly contacting the earth.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Unground yourself by letting go of any conductive materials directly contacting the earth.

Click to collapse



I have a bone to pick with you, Treeman!!!


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I have a bone to pick with you, Treeman!!!

Click to collapse



What bone?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Correction. HTC went downhill from introduction of Sensation XE.
> And then the whole *simple line up my arse * from HOX.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Sony is doing the same now..
Xperia T, Xperia TX
Xperia Z, Xperia ZL

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> What bone?

Click to collapse



TROLL COMMITTEE BONE!!!! 

Y U NO INVITES ME.jpg


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> TROLL COMMITTEE BONE!!!!
> 
> Y U NO INVITES ME.jpg

Click to collapse



I'll invite you this evening.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Izz sad...
> What'd ya do now, man?

Click to collapse



I got ½ hour of sleep and I was really tired. I also get really sick in the morning(*very[/] sick, every morning. It sucks)
Anyways, I decided to try to go to school anyways, but I couldn't find my pants. They dissapeared. My moms all mad. She said that she was going to tell the principal to send the truent officers after me.  According to her, I did it on purpose. Anyways, I don't want to miss school. Yes, I hate it. But I know for a fact my mom wants to get me in trouble. In 6th grade, she personally took me to where they deal with truent kids because I missed too much school. Anyways, it sucks.






veeman said:



			Unground yourself by letting go of any conductive materials directly contacting the earth.
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sony is doing the same now..
> Xperia T, Xperia TX
> Xperia Z, Xperia ZL
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



True dat. 

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> I got ½ hour of sleep and I was really tired. I also get really sick in the morning(*very[/] sick, every morning. It sucks)
> Anyways, I decided to try to go to school anyways, but I couldn't find my pants. They dissapeared. My moms all mad. She said that she was going to tell the principal to send the truent officers after me.  According to her, I did it on purpose. Anyways, I don't want to miss school. Yes, I hate it. But I know for a fact my mom wants to get me in trouble. In 6th grade, she personally took me to where they deal with truent kids because I missed too much school. Anyways, it sucks.
> 
> *

Click to collapse


*

Feel for ya, man... 

Get back soon....

PM if ya need to unload on someone...

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




veeman said:



			I'll invite you this evening.
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Let's see, Gleeman... 

You're on notice now, Gleeman... Stephen Colbert style! *


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm going back to sleep now. Bye.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I'm going back to sleep now. Bye.

Click to collapse



Bye, Urahara-chan...


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm going to school now. Bye.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm going to school now. Bye.

Click to collapse



Bye, Gleeman!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Bye, Gleeman!

Click to collapse



I thought you are a really sleepy guy? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I thought you are a really sleepy guy?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



It's 7 pm, Prajith... get real...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

What in the honest hell....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What in the honest hell....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? That's normal, bro.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Look at that llama in the edge of the picture.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> What in the honest hell....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What game is that? Is that a llama?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 7, 2013)

School is done now  Going shopping with some friends now  have a nice day all of you! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 7, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> School is done now  Going shopping with some friends now  have a nice day all of you!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



School? 
Only Rohin understands what that means. I just came back from Starbucks, was gathering with my friends. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> What in the honest hell....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo. How's your Form 4 life? 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> School is done now  Going shopping with some friends now  have a nice day all of you!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you going with any special girl friends?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> School?
> Only Rohin understands what that means. I just came back from Starbucks, was gathering with my friends.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I rent some signature space?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Are you going with any special girl friends?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. It's free for the first month and $0.99/3 months after that. 
What would you like to advertise? 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Yes. It's free for the first month and $0.99/3 months after that.
> What would you like to advertise?
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> ...

Click to collapse



The frat house 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Are you going with any special girl friends?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, She's heading right to football practice after school  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> The frat house
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh. OK. Tell me the full advertisement so that I can make it now. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Oh. OK. Tell me the full advertisement so that I can make it now.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Nevermind . I don't need an ad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Nope, She's heading right to football practice after school
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is she hot? I heard that all Scandinavian girls are hot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Nevermind . I don't need an ad
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stereotype is that they are fit, blond and have big boobs :thumbup:

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Stereotype is that they are fit, blond and have big boobs :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not that you know anything about boobs kid 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not that you know anything about boobs kid
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Really? Try me. How young do you think I am? Why do you think I'm a kid?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Really? Try me. How young do you think I am? Why do you think I'm a kid?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



15??

Hey, there.. undercover, odie, sleepy, urahara, veeman and anyone else online..
Finally, sem exams over... pppfffft..

It felt like a year! I'm going crazy tonight with friends 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not that you know anything about boobs kid

Click to collapse





odetoandroid said:


> Really? Try me.

Click to collapse



Ooohh Cat fight!! :sly:
Getting me some popcorn... 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, whats up?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> 15??
> 
> Hey, there.. undercover, odie, sleepy, urahara, veeman and anyone else online..
> Finally, sem exams over... pppfffft..
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai deadly...

Didja kill at the exams? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> 15??
> 
> Hey, there.. undercover, odie, sleepy, urahara, veeman and anyone else online..
> Finally, sem exams over... pppfffft..
> ...

Click to collapse



Close, but not close enough . Hey Deadly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Close, but not close enough . Hey Deadly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



16

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Close, but not close enough . Hey Deadly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



20 and still a kid 

_ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
—Oscar Levant _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey everyone, whats up?

Click to collapse



Hey devstaff.... nothing much... you tell me... 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> Close, but not close enough . Hey Deadly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Odie was converted to zombie 381 years ago, at age 16...

He is thus technically 397 years old. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> 20 and still a kid
> 
> _ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
> —Oscar Levant _

Click to collapse



He's not 20...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> He's not 20...

Click to collapse



He's 397 years old. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> He's not 20...

Click to collapse



How do you know?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> 16
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse






jugg1es said:


> 20 and still a kid
> 
> _ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
> —Oscar Levant _

Click to collapse



No and no

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey devstaff.... nothing much... you tell me...
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We have a winner! Ding, ding, ding! How did you know?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> He's 397 years old.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



:what:

17 exactly... I gave him 15 because brain age is 15 me thinks

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> :what:
> 
> 17 exactly... I gave him 15 because brain age is 15 me thinks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi deadly...

I'm his doctor.
I know. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## cascabel (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi deadly...
> 
> I'm his doctor.
> I know.
> ...

Click to collapse



i thought deadly's the resident doc? 

signature under repair

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> :what:
> 
> 17 exactly... I gave him 15 because brain age is 15 me thinks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and where have you been?

also, hey to all the brothers online.

signature under repair


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i thought deadly's the resident doc?
> 
> signature under repair
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly is an engineer.

Engineer= computer doctor. 

Sleepy is an intern, fresh out of med school.

Intern (soon to be MBBS)= human doctor.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Deadly is an engineer.
> 
> Engineer= computer doctor.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. and cas needs a doctor. i keep getting you guys mixed up. 

signature under repair


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

What's up brothers? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> What's up brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



...and you are..? 

signature under repair


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> What's up brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Hey hey muffin man 

_ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
—Oscar Levant _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. and cas needs a doctor. i keep getting you guys mixed up.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



You need a brain transplant NOW!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You need a brain transplant NOW!

Click to collapse



i've needed one years ago. 

signature under repair


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi deadly...
> 
> I'm his doctor.
> I know.
> ...

Click to collapse



hi sleepy vicey

i thought you were doctor for veeman
Odie too?




cascabel said:


> i thought deadly's the resident doc?
> 
> signature under repair
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey cas , how ya been?

Naa .. we have sleepy for that 
God knows what he will end up doing being asleep though..

I had exams

finally, after a month.. today it ended




QuantumFoam said:


> What's up brothers?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



sky

And how is your coding coming up?
No more updates?






SleepyKrushna said:


> You need a brain transplant NOW!

Click to collapse





@jugg1es.. hi man!
And muffin and a man in a sentence 

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ...and you are..?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> Hey hey muffin man
> 
> _ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
> —Oscar Levant _

Click to collapse




Hey man
I see you ain't a fan of red. Will have a few more ready for you soon :thumbup:


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------

Also, Deadly : Meh. The app was a big fail



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> hi sleepy vicey
> 
> i thought you were doctor for veeman
> Odie too?
> ...

Click to collapse



Your all muffins, muffin master (apex) and muffin men (frat committee) 







QuantumFoam said:


> Hey man
> I see you ain't a fan of red. Will have a few more ready for you soon :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just trying them all out

_ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
—Oscar Levant _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Also, Deadly : Meh. The app was a big fail
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



 I wanted to try that... hmmm.. you got gtalk online?

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I wanted to try that... hmmm.. you got gtalk online?
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Yup



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



:banghead:

Nope
____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> hi sleepy vicey
> 
> i thought you were doctor for veeman
> Odie too?
> ...

Click to collapse



I treat all the nut-jobs on this thread (including you... don't forget to take your meds tonight) 

Except 4D1L. He cool. 

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> :banghead:
> 
> Nope
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



How'd the exams go?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your all muffins, muffin master (apex) and muffin men (frat committee)

Click to collapse



Y u no change


____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## cascabel (Jan 7, 2013)

@Quantissina: you never told me why it was a fail. -_-

signature under repair


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> @Quantissina: you never told me why it was a fail. -_-
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



^^This.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I treat all the nut-jobs on this thread (including you... don't forget to take your meds tonight)
> 
> Except 4D1L. He cool.

Click to collapse




I no need of any drugs
I'm as healthy as one can get at a hostel 


SleepyKrushna said:


> How'd the exams go?

Click to collapse



My policy is this.. as the saying goes, one does not ask a lady's age and a man's salary.. 

Mine is.. until a man gets his salary.. one doesn't ask a man's exam / result


____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Y u no change
> 
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



I refer to my earlier statements about changing avatar 

_ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
—Oscar Levant _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I no need of any drugs
> I'm as healthy as one can get at a hostel
> 
> My policy is this.. as the saying goes, one does not ask a lady's age and a man's salary..
> ...

Click to collapse



As healthy as one can get at a hostel....
You, sir need to get to a hospital NOW!!!!

Good. That's my policy too...


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Alive thread is alive 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Alive thread is alive
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because DEADLY is here? 

That's got to violate some laws of nature...


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Because DEADLY is here?
> 
> That's got to violate some laws of nature...

Click to collapse



Yeparooni 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:
			
		

> ---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. She really fits the Scandinavian stereotype. Hot, blonde and blue eyes. I'm lucky to have her  



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Because DEADLY is here?
> 
> That's got to violate some laws of nature...

Click to collapse



You understood it wrong

Me being deadly, keeps other deadly things away

So, .........

And I really avoid doctors lol.. I mean, I don't hate them or scared or anything.. its just I'm lazy to go till clinic.. I wait for 3- a week depending on my condition.. if it gets worse.. then only I take trouble of going

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I refer to my earlier statements about changing avatar
> 
> _ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
> —Oscar Levant _

Click to collapse



I liked the previous avatar much more than current one

I meant about using "muffin" word.. I know you got it & trying to side track it

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> And I really avoid doctors lol.. I mean, I don't hate them or scared or anything.. its just I'm lazy to go till clinic.. I wait for 3- a week depending on my condition.. if it gets worse.. then only I take trouble of going
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



That's so good for your health... 

Ignoring a problem makes it go away... 

An ingenious use of SEP fields, eh, Juggles?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> That's so good for your health...
> 
> Ignoring a problem makes it go away...
> 
> An ingenious use of SEP fields, eh, Juggles?

Click to collapse



Well, a genuine question to you then 

Isn't it better to wait a bit for your body to fight back(white blood cells) when you get sick ? Rather than running to doctor as soon as you feel ill?

I always think, I should give my body a chance to fight on its own without outside drugs help

Or am I wrong?

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You understood it wrong
> 
> Me being deadly, keeps other deadly things away
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, and i got it.  






_ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
—Oscar Levant _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Well, a genuine question to you then
> 
> Isn't it better to wait a bit for your body to fight back(white blood cells) when you get sick ? Rather than running to doctor as soon as you feel ill?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A week is enough.

THREE weeks is billions of cell/bacterium/virus life cycles...

So you can wait, sure, but don't delay...

Anyway, you must be doing something right... you're still alive, right? 

Or are you a 397 year old zombie like Odie?


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly is a noob. 


QF, for the 1000000th time. No. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> A week is enough.
> 
> THREE weeks is billions of cell/bacterium/virus life cycles...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... you got me wrong there
3 was actually days and using hifen (what's the spelling for highfen:banghead: ) in between 3 - week sent right message I thought..

@jugg1es.. cupcakes
Noooooooooooo

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Yeah. She really fits the Scandinavian stereotype. Hot, blonde and blue eyes. I'm lucky to have her
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Picture with your Note 2's awesome camera!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

@sleepykrushna. G to post two! Scroll to article IV section 2 and read...  kind of pertains to the situation at hand...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Deadly is a noob.
> 
> 
> QF, for the 1000000th time. No.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm hmmmm

Booooooo... this " no " no" is getting very old

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... you got me wrong there
> 3 was actually days and using hifen (what's the spelling for highfen:banghead: ) in between 3 - week sent right message I thought..
> 
> @jugg1es.. cupcakes
> ...

Click to collapse



High five zombie bro!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... you got me wrong there
> 3 was actually days and using hifen (what's the spelling for highfen:banghead: ) in between 3 - week sent right message I thought..
> 
> @jugg1es.. cupcakes
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhh OK then...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Picture with your Note 2's awesome camera!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not sure if she would enjoy that. Being put up on the worlds biggest phone hacking forum


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> High five zombie bro!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



U a zombie

I am not a zombie though

But :high-five: for the lulz

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Not sure if she would enjoy that. Being put up on the worlds biggest phone hacking forum

Click to collapse



PM then . Please....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Not sure if she would enjoy that. Being put up on the worlds biggest phone hacking forum

Click to collapse



Pics or you-know-what-yourself
 

Deadly, i'm just answering before QF asks because leaving his post unanswered is not polite. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> U a zombie
> 
> I am not a zombie though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you are. You're my 397 (or is it 398?) year old zombie bro. Fine, let's just bro fist. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> @sleepykrushna. G to post two! Scroll to article IV section 2 and read...  kind of pertains to the situation at hand...

Click to collapse



Agter reading that, keep in mind, I have some people I like over there also, and I post over there often, but I wouldn't be put on the probiee list because, well, its sort of agaiinst the rules of the frat...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Pics or you-know-what-yourself
> 
> 
> Deadly, i'm just answering before QF asks because leaving his post unanswered is not polite.
> ...

Click to collapse



Do I have to quote your "anyone wants a N4 " posts?

And you say " no " after that 

Give it or leave it

@flastnoles11.. why you say no hi
Me haz sadz
JK
Ohai there
____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> @sleepykrushna. G to post two! Scroll to article IV section 2 and read...  kind of pertains to the situation at hand...

Click to collapse



I talked to Apex... please take this up with him if you got an issue, man.

I've already made my position on the issue very clear. This frat and it's members are my priority. Shift to Gtalk or the frat's XDA group if you wanna talk further.

Did you miss the whole drama a few hours back?


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

So one cannot be a banana muffin? 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

@sleepy and flastnoles11.. Its just my opinion... I think its better to talk about it in gtalk as we all use gtalk anyway..

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




undercover said:


> So one cannot be a banana muffin?
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Such confusing picture in my head

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## cascabel (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @sleepy and flastnoles11.. Its just my opinion... I think its better to talk about it in gtalk as we all use gtalk anyway..
> 
> ____________________________________
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist
> ...

Click to collapse



but.. but.. i only have apex and qf on gtalk..  what happened to irc?

signature under repair


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I talked to Apex... please take this up with him if you got an issue, man.
> 
> I've already made my position on the issue very clear. This frat and it's members are my priority. Shift to Gtalk or the frat's XDA group if you wanna talk further.
> 
> Did you miss the whole drama a few hours back?

Click to collapse



 I may not have read all the posts...  and I have no problem with your stance, I just felt the need to point out the rule in the op

Edit- oh and HI EVERYONE!  Happy deadly!


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello everyone...
How is my wallpaper?


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> but.. but.. i only have apex and qf on gtalk..  what happened to irc?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



No one visits irc
I deleted and chat a month ago.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> but.. but.. i only have apex and qf on gtalk..  what happened to irc?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Y u no send emailid in pm

Irc is there too..







flastnoles11 said:


> Edit- oh and HI EVERYONE!  Happy deadly!

Click to collapse



Its late now

But, better late than never


____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all morning


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hi all morning

Click to collapse



How many mornings are there? O.O

@Fawkes.. hi there man! Long time no see


____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> How many mornings are there? O.O
> 
> @Fawkes.. hi there man! Long time no see
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Na its night although I was just


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Deadly is a noob.
> 
> 
> QF, for the 1000000th time. No.
> ...

Click to collapse



Attempt #10000001 : GIMMEH YOUR N4 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> How many mornings are there? O.O
> 
> @Fawkes.. hi there man! Long time no see
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U  no what's on my head.
Also as now ur exams are finished so the ratio of you being here than me is gonna be more as always...
So I will be seen after long time..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> U  no what's on my head.
> Also as now ur exams are finished so the ratio of you being here than me is gonna be more as always...
> So I will be seen after long time..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My final exams next month


----------



## cascabel (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> No one visits irc
> I deleted and chat a month ago.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol. i don't visit irc either. long time bro. what have you been up to.

signature under repair


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

What's irc? Never heard


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. i don't visit irc either. long time bro. what have you been up to.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Nothing..
CLG and hostel life..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 7, 2013)

@ deadly: will send you my email. check pm. thanks. btw, will be gone for a few days. just letting the president know. 

signature under repair


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What's irc? Never heard

Click to collapse



Good luck for exams.
And we have separate irc channel for frat.
##chideltaalpha 
Was made by deadly and now that dead(jK bro)..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What's irc? Never heard

Click to collapse



internet chat relay iirc. not sure though. my memory is fading. where'd a doctor when you need one? 

signature under repair


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> Good luck for exams.
> And we have separate irc channel for frat.
> ##chideltaalpha
> Was made by deadly and now that dead(jK bro)..
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I don't even know what's IRC? 
Full form atleast?


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> internet chat relay iirc. not sure though. my memory is fading. where'd a doctor when you need one?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Just correcting you
Internet relay chat

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> internet chat relay iirc. not sure though. my memory is fading. where'd a doctor when you need one?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Thanks but how to join it?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> Hello everyone...
> How is my wallpaper?

Click to collapse



Sexay

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> Just correcting you
> Internet relay chat
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^this

thanks bro. where is sleepy? i need to get my brain fixed. 

signature under repair


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Thanks but how to join it?

Click to collapse



Nothing hard..
Go to 
webchat.freenode.net

U will be asked to enter username.
Enter yours then 
Type channel name.
If your name is already taken it will ask to identify .
Try with another.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> Nothing hard..
> Go to
> webchat.freenode.net
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No android app?


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Sexay
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



haai ode

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> No android app?

Click to collapse



Yes.
Get andchat or androirc

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What's irc? Never heard

Click to collapse


see here for info








cascabel said:


> @ deadly: will send you my email. check pm. thanks. btw, will be gone for a few days. just letting the president know.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse




ok.. will check now..






cascabel said:


> internet chat relay iirc. not sure though. my memory is fading. where'd a doctor when you need one?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse




called him.. he will be soon here..

he is drooling on table **sleeping**




DanceOff said:


> Thanks but how to join it?

Click to collapse




use andchat app






cascabel said:


> ^this
> 
> thanks bro. where is sleepy? i need to get my brain fixed.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Seems you joined

____________________________________
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> haai ode
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[THANKS]THANKS[/THANKS]


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

Also when u choose username which is not already registered type this code..

/msg nickserv register (password here) (email)

U will receive a code via email .
Copy paste the same when you identity yourself next time to complete registration. This should be done within a day after registering
Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

Anyone using Kii keyboard here?
Its pretty cool

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> Also when u choose username which is not already registered type this code..
> 
> /msg nickserv register (password here) (email)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So do you all really use irc?


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> So do you all really use irc?

Click to collapse



Not anymore.
I don't like chatting with myself

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Is kii keyboard better than SwiftKey 3? 
I'm fed up it auto corrects correct words many times while rapid typing like do becomes so!

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------




Fawkes... said:


> Not anymore.
> I don't like chatting with myself
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just went there! So lonely only me


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> haai ode
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Fawkes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Is kii keyboard better than SwiftKey 3?
> I'm fed up it auto corrects correct words many times while rapid typing like do becomes so!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Next word prediction isnt that accurate 
But uses less ram and is customizable.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

You know today I am very happy! 
I lost some test enrollment number so I wasn't able to check result! I took a sample enrollment number had to change digits try again again! 

Finally figured it out the cofig of the number and after hour I was able to see my result! 

Tired but cracking my number was worth coz I cleared stage 1!


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey Fawkes
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What's up.

@deadly join whatsapp..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> No. Next word prediction isnt that accurate
> But uses less ram and is customizable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll try it kii keyboard 
Currently on unstable rom which reboot on installing any more apps even if 400mb free 

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------




Fawkes... said:


> What's up.
> 
> @deadly join whatsapp..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Fawkes your no. For whatsapp?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Is kii keyboard better than SwiftKey 3?
> I'm fed up it auto corrects correct words many times while rapid typing like do becomes so!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




Fawkes... said:


> Not anymore.
> I don't like chatting with myself
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




orlynao

Check again..






Fawkes... said:


> What's up.
> 
> @deadly join whatsapp..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No no whatsapp:banghead:

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I'll try it kii keyboard
> Currently on unstable rom which reboot on installing any more apps even if 400mb free
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Will pm 
Wait

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> Will pm
> Wait
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you have deadly pm his also


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> orlynao
> 
> Check again..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y?
I told you that only dexter was available (dead)..

Y no for whatsapp?
Exams over right?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




DanceOff said:


> If you have deadly pm his also

Click to collapse



He is not using it anymore.


Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

@deadly 
Y u no whatsapp??


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> Y?
> I told you that only dexter was available (dead)..
> 
> Y no for whatsapp?
> ...

Click to collapse



Because it takes too much of my time.. :crying:

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Time? 
Then why are you here?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

To everbody that was in the group chat just a bit ago, my phone rebooted while exiting the chat!  go figure...  handles the spam smileys, but can't exit the chat without rebooting...  ok off to the park with my lil girl


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> To everbody that was in the group chat just a bit ago, my phone rebooted while exiting the chat!  go figure...  handles the spam smileys, but can't exit the chat without rebooting...  ok off to the park with my lil girl

Click to collapse



It's really cold out in here!


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Because it takes too much of my time.. :crying:
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



OK..

We got our hands on other things too..
Leave it. My sem 1 result is probably within 10 days..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't think of being outta bed


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> It's really cold out in here!

Click to collapse



What's the temperature?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> OK..
> 
> We got our hands on other things too..
> Leave it. My sem 1 result is probably within 10 days..
> ...

Click to collapse



You in school? Class?

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> What's the temperature?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think 1-2 celcius


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Can't think of being outta bed

Click to collapse



Lol
my CLG is in hills.
Lonavala-- coldest place in Maharashtra..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> You in school? Class?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Engg. First year.
See my CLG in pic..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> Lol
> my CLG is in hills.
> Lonavala-- coldest place in Maharashtra..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There's one more reason me being in bed! 
M too lazy you know


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> To everbody that was in the group chat just a bit ago, my phone rebooted while exiting the chat!  go figure...  handles the spam smileys, but can't exit the chat without rebooting...  ok off to the park with my lil girl

Click to collapse



lulz at app






DanceOff said:


> Time?
> Then why are you here?

Click to collapse



because I can't handle xda, 3 other forums, gtalk, anime, manga, badminton, friends, college, gate exams, my own kernel and help thread and what not...

Its just.. I'm feeling my plate is full bro.. I will use whatsapp.. but after Feb 10th






Fawkes... said:


> OK..
> 
> We got our hands on other things too..
> Leave it. My sem 1 result is probably within 10 days..
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't wanna think about it


____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Its 8 celcius here...  so not too cold...  talk to y'all later!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Fawkes... said:


> Engg. First year.
> See my CLG in pic..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me in 10th


----------



## _akash (Jan 7, 2013)

K bye..
Good night/morning/evening/afternoon ya all..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> lulz at app
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My own kernel  lolz


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> You in school? Class?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's cold. Are you in northern India?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Good night/morning/ whateva 
Imma need to sleepa..... =_=

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> That's cold. Are you in northern India?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



New Delhi ohbai


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> That's cold. Are you in northern India?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup.. he is.. I'm in south.. its not cold this year here.. 

@dance off.. yes... 2 kernel for different devices.. not been able to work on it from a month... so feeling kinda sad

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Now temp is 3 celcius according to ma phone...

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Yup.. he is.. I'm in south.. its not cold this year here..
> 
> @dance off.. yes... 2 kernel for different devices.. not been able to work on it from a month... so feeling kinda sad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to sleep and I'm ready but when i turn off display and try to sleep I feel I can't  and you know why? What's app noises oh my friends


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Now temp is 3 celcius according to ma phone...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then talk to sleepy... I bet you will fall asleep

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

See the edit I forgot to type all lol sleepy type


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> See the edit I forgot to type all lol sleepy type

Click to collapse



You have mute button for that..

But its the notification that annoyed me.. so only no whatsapp..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You have mute button for that..
> 
> But its the notification that annoyed me.. so only no whatsapp..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lazy to do it! 
Idea  
Put earphone on phone keep it aside bazinga


----------



## Deadly (Jan 7, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Lazy to do it!
> Idea
> Put earphone on phone keep it aside bazinga

Click to collapse



So much you do... I just put it on mute for week

And now I'm gonna crash... good night ,all

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello guys. What u guys up to.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

I will be killing this thread in...









3...









2...









1...


----------



## prototype7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I will be killing this thread in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats? Idk, don't play ingress. Got my invite, never even finished the tutorial. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I will be killing this thread in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can u give out invites like some people say so?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Can u give out invites like some people say so?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



If I had any to give, I'd have to appropriate them to IngressForums first. But, no I don't have any to give. I sort of stopped trying after I got my second one that I gave to QF (thanks again to you, Quantum!  )...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey peeps 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey peeps
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Ohio Prawdog!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio Prawdog!

Click to collapse



Which breed is that? 



















Trolled 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 7, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> If I had any to give, I'd have to appropriate them to IngressForums first. But, no I don't have any to give. I sort of stopped trying after I got my second one that I gave to QF (thanks again to you, Quantum!  )...

Click to collapse



Can you please check your PM??? 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Yup.. he is.. I'm in south.. its not cold this year here..
> 
> @dance off.. yes... 2 kernel for different devices.. not been able to work on it from a month... so feeling kinda sad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



20 degrees Celsius?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> Good night/morning/ whateva
> Imma need to sleepa..... =_=
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know where that is lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a problem, the youtube network im partnered with is trying to scam me and steal all my revenue and dont pay me a penny, what should I do?


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What in the honest hell....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happens to me all the time.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Happens to me all the time.

Click to collapse



Sure it does.


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I have a problem, the youtube network im partnered with is trying to scam me and steal all my revenue and dont pay me a penny, what should I do?

Click to collapse



Contact YouTube and ask them to remove your videos and warn other channels looking to join.

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> 20 degrees Celsius?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to learn basic geography mate.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Contact YouTube and ask them to remove your videos and warn other channels looking to join.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*geometry* 
Also, it's in India. I knew that and I never even studied Asia in geometry.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> *geometry*
> Also, it's in India. I knew that and I never even studied Asia in geometry.

Click to collapse



*geometry is math* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geometry


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> *geometry is math*

Click to collapse



Um... no. Geography. Graphy stands for graph. In geography, you study shapes, do proofs, and learn theorems. All which relate to graphs in one way or another.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Um... no. Geography. Graphy stands for graph. In geography, you study shapes, do proofs, and learn theorems. All which relate to graphs in one way or another.

Click to collapse



*facepalm* GEOGRAPHY is about nature. GEOMETRY is about shapes.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> *facepalm* GEOGRAPHY is about nature. GEOMETRY is about shapes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Metry. Geometry. Metry refers to the metric system, which many countries use. Countries. Countries are part of the earth, thus Geometrey is the study of the earth.


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Um... no. Geography. Graphy stands for graph. In geography, you study shapes, do proofs, and learn theorems. All which relate to graphs in one way or another.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah you're right. I get those two mixed up all the time.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh yeah you're right. I get those two mixed up all the time.

Click to collapse



Of course I'm right! I is a genius!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> *facepalm* GEOGRAPHY is about nature. GEOMETRY is about shapes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This ^^^  nice try thou jessica ...  I don't speak unless I know what I'm talking about, remember that


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> *facepalm* GEOGRAPHY is about nature. GEOMETRY is about shapes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Graphy=graph=draw/write=shapes

Metr = meter=distance => continents and stuff


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Metry. Geometry. Metry refers to the metric system, which many countries use. Countries. Countries are part of the earth, thus Geometrey is the study of the earth.

Click to collapse



Dafuq did I just read ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Metry. Geometry. Metry refers to the metric system, which many countries use. Countries. Countries are part of the earth, thus Geometrey is the study of the earth.

Click to collapse



You are backwards...  geography is the study of earth, geometry the study of shapes... look it up... posted a link that proves my point a bit ago....


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> This ^^^  nice try thou jessica ...  I don't speak unless I know what I'm talking about, remember that

Click to collapse



It's actually though, not thou. You see, thou means "you" in olden days, while though means, well, it's undefinable.

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Graphy=graph=draw/write=shapes
> 
> Metr = meter=distance => continents and stuff

Click to collapse



See guys. veeman get's it.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> It's actually though, not thou. You see, thou means "you" in olden days, while though means, well, it's undefinable.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't change the subject  and of course veeman gets it...he's veeman after all 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You are backwards...  geography is the study of earth, geometry the study of shapes... look it up... posted a link that proves my point a bit ago....

Click to collapse



You posted a Wikipedia link. Wikipedia is open for the the public to edit. How do I know you didn't just edit it? I'll need more proof than that.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You posted a Wikipedia link. Wikipedia is open for the the public to edit. How do I know you didn't just edit it? I'll need more proof than that.

Click to collapse



Ok here ya go then... http://math.about.com/od/geometry/a/whygeom.htm
http://www.rgs.org/geographytoday/what+is+geography.htm discussion over...  you are mistaken...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You posted a Wikipedia link. Wikipedia is open for the the public to edit. How do I know you didn't just edit it? I'll need more proof than that.

Click to collapse



I study GEOGRAPHY and its all nature and sh!t

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ok here ya go then... http://math.about.com/od/geometry/a/whygeom.htm
> http://www.rgs.org/geographytoday/what+is+geography.htm discussion over...  you are mistaken...

Click to collapse



That's a .com website. Unreliable. It could be run by some Bob Smith in Uganda who has no clue what's going on.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I study GEOGRAPHY and its all nature and sh!t
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No use arguing with someone who clearly is wrong but doesn't want to listen...  juat use google... you'll see you are wrong jessica


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to look more like ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ok here ya go then... http://math.about.com/od/geometry/a/whygeom.htm
> http://www.rgs.org/geographytoday/what+is+geography.htm discussion over...  you are mistaken...

Click to collapse




Not everything on the Internet is true. Plus any random guy could've made that website. 






RohinZaraki said:


> I study GEOGRAPHY and its all nature and sh!t
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm taking Geometry this year. We're studying Europe right now. Copenhagen is the capital of Denmark. Stockholm is the capital of... Sweden. The U.K. is Ireland, Whales(not Wales, as some misspelled), England, and Scottland. As you can see, I know a lot about Geometry.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's a .com website. Unreliable. It could be run by some Bob Smith in Uganda who has no clue what's going on.

Click to collapse



Lol...  whatever man... keep believing what you want... I couldn't care less if you go through life mixing up geography and geometry...
And the second link is a .org not a .com


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> No use arguing with someone who clearly is wrong but doesn't want to listen...  juat use google... you'll see you are wrong jessica

Click to collapse



Yeah exactly. You guys just won't admit you're wrong. Google is an unreliable website.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah exactly. You guys just won't admit you're wrong. Google is an unreliable website.

Click to collapse



So basically if everything online is bull, what you guys at saying is bull too

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol...  whatever man... keep believing what you want... I couldn't care less if you go through life mixing up geography and geometry...
> And the second link is a .org not a .com

Click to collapse



It is probably some phony organization from Sweden.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm done...  y'all are clueless apparently


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So basically if everything online is bull, what you guys at saying is bull too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



We have real proof on what we're saying.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> We have real proof on what we're saying.

Click to collapse



Nope, all bull.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm done...  y'all are clueless apparently

Click to collapse



Let's not call each other names here. This is a debate not a verbal battle.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

The Internet is full of lies. Not one website doesn't contain a lie in it's coding. It's just the way life is. Furthermore, if you guys go on believing that everything on the web is true, you'll never get anywhere in life. You see, the Internet is called the web because it's like a big spider web. You get too far into it, and then you become trapped in it's lies. And then a big spider eats you. Do you guys want that to happen?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> We have real proof on what we're saying.

Click to collapse



Lmao no you don't, cuz you are wrong...  my grandfather is a geography teacher and guess what, he doesn't teach shapes, he teaches about the earth...  go back to school and learn something...  even though I'm sure veeman is just trolling at this point...


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nope, all bull.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Please see post 14760 for proof.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lmao no you don't, cuz you are wrong...  my grandfather is a geography teacher and guess what, he doesn't teach shapes, he teaches about the earth...  go back to school and learn something...  even though I'm sure veeman is just trolling at this point...

Click to collapse



Old people have Alzheimer's. They are not a reliable source.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Please see post 14760 for proof.

Click to collapse



Proof needs to be right..  and that's wrong...  so again, you're wrong, just drop it and let's agree to disagree (even though me and rohin are right...)

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Old people have Alzheimer's. They are not a reliable source.

Click to collapse



Now you just sound like an idiot!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Proof needs to be right..  and that's wrong...  so again, you're wrong, just drop it and let's agree to disagree (even though me and rohin are right...)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or maybe, just maybe, I sound like a genius. Am I starting to make sense to you?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Or maybe, just maybe, I sound like a genius. Am I starting to make sense to you?

Click to collapse



Not at all...  and I have had enough stupidity for one day...  talk to y'all later...


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Proof needs to be right..  and that's wrong...  so again, you're wrong, just drop it and let's agree to disagree (even though me and rohin are right...)

Click to collapse



No, no. You guys won't believe our solid proof. I learned all about capitals and countries and nations in geometry class. Why do you think the TV show is called National Geometric? They talk about nature from all over the world.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not at all...  and I have had enough stupidity for one day...  talk to y'all later...

Click to collapse



Also, here's my proof of why the Internet is all a lie and unreliable.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36416909


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, no. You guys won't believe our solid proof. I learned all about capitals and countries and nations in geometry class. Why do you think the TV show is called National Geometric? They talk about nature from all over the world.

Click to collapse



LMAO now I know you're trolling...  its national geographic...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why do you think the TV show is called National Geometric? They talk about nature from all over the world.

Click to collapse



Yet another proof. Can you guys still deny the truth?


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Also, here's my proof of why the Internet is all a lie and unreliable.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36416909

Click to collapse



Good enough to be a thesis for Harvard.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Also, here's my proof of why the Internet is all a lie and unreliable.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36416909

Click to collapse



Xda is unreliable 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yet another proof. Can you guys still deny the truth?

Click to collapse



There is no such show...  its national geographic...


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> LMAO now I know you're trolling...  its national geographic...

Click to collapse



Hey now. Let's not sling around those nasty remarks. I don't know what trolling means but it doesn't sound nice. I'm just trying to have a good discussion here.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Good enough to be a thesis for Harvard.

Click to collapse



I know, right?







flastnoles11 said:


> There is no such show...  its national geometric...

Click to collapse



Yet another proof:
Geo - Earth
Metric - To measure
Do you measure shapes? Not at all.
Do you measure the earth's diameter, the square mileage of the countries and continents, and the sky? Yes, you do.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I know, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You do measure shapes...  and geo is in the beginning of both of those, so that argument is, once again, wrong...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You do measure shapes...  and geo is in the beginning of both of those, so that argument is, once again, wrong...

Click to collapse



Go measure a cube right now, and tell me it's circumpherence. Oh, you can't? How about the diameter? No? The radius? Darn. I win.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Go measure a cube right now, and tell me it's circumpherence. Oh, you can't? How about the diameter? No? The radius? Darn. I win.

Click to collapse



Those are only for a circle...  go to school...  learn something...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Those are only for a circle...  go to school...  learn something...

Click to collapse



Hm. Then why can measure them on the earth? You just can't proof against it because you're wrong.


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Those are only for a circle...  go to school...  learn something...

Click to collapse



Point out the vertices on a sphere.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Hm. Then why can measure them on the earth?

Click to collapse



Cuz the earth is a freaking circle genius (or close enough to it to be measured like one!)


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Those are only for a circle...  go to school...  learn something...

Click to collapse



I think you don't know your geography.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Cuz the earth is a freaking circle genius (or close enough to it to be measured like one!)

Click to collapse



A circle is a 2-dimensional object. Last time I checked, the world ain't flat.


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> A circle is a 2-dimensional object. Last time I checked, the world ain't flat.

Click to collapse



Its actually a hexagonal prism.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> A circle is a 2-dimensional object. Last time I checked, the world ain't flat.

Click to collapse



OMG...  I knew the school systems were going down the tubes, but I had no idea it was this bad...  argue with yourself I'm done..


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> OMG...  I knew the school systems were going down the tubes, but I had no idea it was this bad...  argue with yourself I'm done..

Click to collapse



Tell me the depth, or the z coordinate, of a circle.


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> A circle is a 2-dimensional object. Last time I checked, the world ain't flat.

Click to collapse



QFT. Flast, earth is a sphere. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> QFT. Flast, earth is a sphere.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Yes I realize this...  I'm not a moron like some...  again, you're wrong...  geography is the study of earth and geometry is the study of shapes..  deal with it and move on cuz I'm not discussing it anymore..


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> QFT. Flast, earth is a sphere.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



No, it's a hexagonal prism.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> QFT. Flast, earth is a sphere.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



actually it's a spheroid


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Yes I realize this...  I'm not a moron like some...  again, you're wrong...  geography is the study of earth and geometry is the study of shapes..  deal with it and move on cuz I'm not discussing it anymore..

Click to collapse



I've seen countless proofs that proofs you wrong. You haven't come up with 1 valid counter-proof.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I've seen countless proofs that proofs you wrong. You haven't come up with 1 valid counter-proof.

Click to collapse



SMH


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> SMH

Click to collapse



NMH


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anybody watching notre dame take out alabama tonight in the NC


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just tired of this crap, so I deleted my old channel and made a new one and its called:
http://youtube.com/mrdevstaff

Im so pissed off atm because of all this, but my channel will be updated with all the old videos.


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Anybody watching notre dame take out alabama tonight in the NC

Click to collapse



I don't know enough geometry to know where those places are.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> I don't know enough geometry to know where those places are.

Click to collapse



Lmao...  you make me laugh man..


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lmao...  you make me laugh man..

Click to collapse



So... you believe us yet?


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> actually it's a spheroid

Click to collapse



Maybe. My English terminology isn't great. 
Also it's not a perfect spheroid. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> So... you believe us yet?

Click to collapse



Not in the least...  but that's ok, let's agree to disagree and move on, agreed?  I know the truth, that's all that matters to me...


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Maybe. My English terminology isn't great.
> Also it's not a perfect spheroid.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



spheroid: shaped like a sphere, but not exactly


----------



## werked (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm amazed at the last few pages of this thread.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Maybe. My English terminology isn't great.
> Also it's not a perfect spheroid.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



I can't remember. What was your old name?

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------




werked said:


> I'm amazed at the last few pages of this thread.

Click to collapse



I know! How could flatnoles be so ignorant?!


----------



## werked (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I can't remember. What was your old name?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I seriously hope that you are joking.  no way you are that uneducated, even at 15ish. Dear god tell me it's a joke.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I can't remember. What was your old name?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO!  She's talking about you...  don't believe me, check the mafia thread....


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

werked said:


> I seriously hope that you are joking.  no way you are that uneducated, even at 15ish. Dear god tell me it's a joke.

Click to collapse



Joking? I never joke. Have you ever seen *me* joke. I'm always 100% serious. 







flastnoles11 said:


> LMAO!  She's talking about you...  don't believe me, check the mafia thread....

Click to collapse


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 7, 2013)

Veeman did u try my plan yet

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I can't remember. What was your old name?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why? 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Joking? I never joke. Have you ever seen *me* joke. I'm always 100% serious.

Click to collapse



Lol if you were trolling me that entire time I am gonna be super pissed!


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I can't remember. What was your old name?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(S)tinky


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol if you were trolling me that entire time I am gonna be super pissed!

Click to collapse



Trolling? Sir, have you ever, in my history of xda, seen me trolling? I don't even know what trolling is, my good sir. 







veeman said:


> (S)tinky

Click to collapse



Oh. Now I remember!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> (S)tinky

Click to collapse



Hows ur getting ur devices back plan going?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol if you were trolling me that entire time I am gonna be super pissed!

Click to collapse



Sir, you've been trolled.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sir, you've been trolled.

Click to collapse



Yes he has.


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Hows ur getting ur devices back plan going?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



My dad has started using my nexus. :|
We now have an android convert. Now how the fk do I get it back from him?


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

Seriously flast, you didn't smell it? Trolls stink! 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Apex (Jan 7, 2013)

Quit arguing about stupid $#!T, all of you! 

Urahara, quit acting like a 'know-it-all'.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sir, you've been trolled.

Click to collapse







Urahara said:


> Yes he has.

Click to collapse



You guys suck!!! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> My dad has started using my nexus. :|
> We now have an android convert. Now how the fk do I get it back from him?

Click to collapse



Tell him you'll fight him, even to the death, for it. I asked my Dad once if I could get ungrounded if I beat him in a fight. He said yes. Then I kicked in the ankle and he fell down. But then he broke his ankle. So I actually didn't get ungrounded...


----------



## undercover (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Tell him you'll fight him, even to the death, for it. I asked my Dad once if I could get ungrounded if I beat him in a fight. He said yes. Then I kicked in the ankle and he fell down. But then he broke his ankle. So I actuallty didn't get ungrounded...

Click to collapse



Your mum and dad would love to read how you are picturing your family here. 


I'm speechless. 


BTW, I had a few fights with my dad, and I am not proud of it. Quite the contrary. Thank god it's all good now. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Tell him you'll fight him, even to the death, for it. I asked my Dad once if I could get ungrounded if I beat him in a fight. He said yes. Then I kicked in the ankle and he fell down. But then he broke his ankle. So I actually didn't get ungrounded...

Click to collapse



My dad is stronger than me. And #fail at you. Lol.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol if you were trolling me that entire time I am gonna be super pissed!

Click to collapse



Can't believe you just strolled into that 

_ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
—Oscar Levant _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 7, 2013)

Going to sleep now. Big day tomorrow (sarcsm) good night! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Can't believe you just strolled into that
> 
> _ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
> —Oscar Levant _

Click to collapse



Me neither!  In my defense, its the first time I've ever been trolled, wasn't expecting it from my bros in this thread...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Me neither!  In my defense, its the first time I've ever been trolled, wasn't expecting it from my bros in this thread...

Click to collapse



That was pretty blatant as well,  and this is the first place i would have expected it from 

_ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
—Oscar Levant _


----------



## veeman (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Me neither!  In my defense, its the first time I've ever been trolled, wasn't expecting it from my bros in this thread...

Click to collapse



I think both Joseph and I have a reputation for trolling. I'm surprised that you didn't catch on.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> My dad has started using my nexus. :|
> We now have an android convert. Now how the fk do I get it back from him?

Click to collapse



Download paper racing from play store. Have a race. Whoever wins keeps the nexus.

Or...

Somehow uninstall everyapp on ur nexus through play store and then tell ur dad that he put a virus on it.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That was pretty blatant as well,  and this is the first place i would have expected it from
> 
> _ What the world needs is more geniuses with humility, there are so few of us left.
> —Oscar Levant _

Click to collapse




looking back, I should've known...  now that I read back, its pretty obvious...




veeman said:


> I think both Joseph and I have a reputation for trolling. I'm surprised that you didn't catch on.

Click to collapse



I honestly just thought y'all were uneducated...


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2013)

WTF? Is Huawei serious?


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> WTF? Is Huawei serious?

Click to collapse



i would actually buy that phone


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> i would actually buy that phone

Click to collapse



That is a tablet.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> That is a tablet.

Click to collapse



noo.. its a phone. i think.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> That is a tablet.

Click to collapse











tobiascuypers said:


> noo.. its a phone. i think.

Click to collapse



Actually, it's called a Phablet.

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




veeman said:


> My dad is stronger than me. And #fail at you. Lol.

Click to collapse



My dad's stronger then me too. You just have to be cheap. And yes, it was a huge fail.







flastnoles11 said:


> Me neither!  In my defense, its the first time I've ever been trolled, wasn't expecting it from my bros in this thread...

Click to collapse



It was pretty obvious too.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

Guess I killed the thread. 
Good thing a conversation only requires one person...


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 8, 2013)

Good thing that im Taking over XDA, before Uraharas plan even starts. Im already on stage 3 of my super secret plan


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Good thing that im Taking over XDA, before Uraharas plan even starts. Im already on stage 3 of my super secret plan

Click to collapse



Too late for that.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36423227


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Me neither!  In my defense, its the first time I've ever been trolled, wasn't expecting it from my bros in this thread...

Click to collapse



Did u get trolled


----------



## undercover (Jan 8, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Did u get trolled

Click to collapse



Badly. Worst thing he fell for it... I'm disappoint, son. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Too late for that.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36423227

Click to collapse




Urahara said:


> Ah, but you see, MikeChannon has gone missing weeks ago. You see, it was all part of my plan. I tracked his location, tied him up, and he is currently locked in my closet. I knew even with him out of the way, it wouldn't be enough. I still had the nods to deal with. I had to wait for complete chaos. All of the mods had to be busy. That's when this crap happened. Even with all of this chaos, I still cannot launch my attack. You see, I planned all of this. In two days time, another major change will happen to xda. One that will change xda forever. It will plunge everybody, including the mods, into deep chaos. I will see you then. You have two days.

Click to collapse



 I reported your post


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> I reported your post
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And not this one?!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36423070


----------



## Deadly (Jan 8, 2013)

@urahara & veeman.. well played sir, well played..

Last pages were awesome..
@rohin & flastnoles.. I thought you guys would get it in second page.. it went more than 6-7 pages..


____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @urahara & veeman.. well played sir, well played..
> 
> Last pages were awesome..
> @rohin & flastnoles.. I thought you guys would get it in second page.. it went more than 6-7 pages..
> ...

Click to collapse



It was too easy.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> It was too easy.

Click to collapse



He suspected veeman.. but not you..
Anyway, veeman got ungrounded?
Do you watch tennis?

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> He suspected veeman.. but not you..
> Anyway, veeman got ungrounded?
> Do you watch tennis?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody ever suspects me. 
But no, I don't watch tennis.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nobody ever suspects me.
> But no, I don't watch tennis.

Click to collapse



Oh.. I wanted you to try prince of tennis... I'm loving that anime.. finished 90 episodes

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Oh.. I wanted you to try prince of tennis... I'm loving that anime.. finished 90 episodes
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



I'll check it out sometime.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 8, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Did u get trolled

Click to collapse



HARD!!!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> HARD!!!

Click to collapse



Hi there
Seems you had some frustrating time..
What's going on?

@urahara... you should..
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there
> Seems you had some frustrating time..
> What's going on?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol ya I got pretty pissed there for a minute... lol... how you doin mr prez?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol ya I got pretty pissed there for a minute... lol... how you doin mr prez?

Click to collapse



Am still on bed at 10 am
Lazy as ever
You could try to use Marshall powers may be

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

OT threads are getting closed in device forums and remade in Off-Topic.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> OT threads are getting closed in device forums and remade in Off-Topic.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SimonTS (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> OT threads are getting closed in device forums and remade in Off-Topic.

Click to collapse



Yep. Worst thing XDA has ever done. How long before they decide that the whole of Off-Topic is unnecessary as well? :banghead:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 8, 2013)

SimonTS said:


> Yep. Worst thing XDA has ever done. How long before they decide that the whole of Off-Topic is unnecessary as well? :banghead:

Click to collapse



Its been stated by a few SM that the off-topic section will not be closed EVER let's hope this remains the case...  I've grown quite fond of my brotherhood! Feels like family in here... when I'm not being trolled!!!  lol...


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> 20 degrees Celsius?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Capital of India 

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

My off topic thread in htc explorer is getting closed why?? 
And noobs started making it in OT section!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Its been stated by a few SM that the off-topic section will not be closed EVER let's hope this remains the case...  I've grown quite fond of my brotherhood! Feels like family in here... when I'm not being trolled!!!  lol...

Click to collapse



Trolled?
But, if they do get rid of off-topic, I'll leave.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Trolled?
> But, if they do get rid of off-topic, I'll leave.

Click to collapse



If the get rid of off topic!! We can have a off topic forum at Hack my Android forum 
I well know the admin there and he'll make it easily and any one of us can be the mod without thanks


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> If the get rid of off topic!! We can have a off topic forum at Hack my Android forum
> I well know the admin there and he'll make it easily and any one of us can be the mod without thanks

Click to collapse



I doubt they'll get rid of off-topic though.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I doubt they'll get rid of off-topic though.

Click to collapse



Yeah 
But I closed the desire s thread here...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

So it seems 12AM-2:30AM(estimate. It's still only 1:43AM) is this thread's dead point.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 8, 2013)

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Capital of India
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Of course
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're such a noob.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You're such a noob.

Click to collapse



Ikr?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

Good night everyone.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Good night everyone.

Click to collapse



Hi...


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi...

Click to collapse



Hi...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have an exam on Thursday and I'm on xda half the time lol


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Tezla, Brodie...

Wazzup?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thread dead is thread.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> OT threads are getting closed in device forums and remade in Off-Topic.

Click to collapse



My device ot thread
is doing great.. its only with some sub forums I guess






flastnoles11 said:


> Its been stated by a few SM that the off-topic section will not be closed EVER let's hope this remains the case...  I've grown quite fond of my brotherhood! Feels like family in here... when I'm not being trolled!!!  lol...

Click to collapse



ctm said it himself.. sure it won't happen.. and yup.. it does feel great to come here and chat






SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi...

Click to collapse



hi to a gn post






Tezlastorme said:


> Thread dead is thread.

Click to collapse



these posts are prohibited in our thread now

And hi there

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 8, 2013)

Ingressing the day away 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ingressing the day away
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



:what:

Level?
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 8, 2013)

OHAI y'all


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> OHAI y'all

Click to collapse



Hi.

Y'all might wanna read this... broncogr's post...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36412298&postcount=3492


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi.
> 
> Y'all might wanna read this... broncogr's post...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=36412298&postcount=3492

Click to collapse



****.
we're screwed.
i envision flooding a hoard of people to the OT,
i can no longer have my paradise


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> ****.
> we're screwed.
> i envision flooding a hoard of people to the OT,
> i can no longer have my paradise

Click to collapse



That's for the HTC people... broncogr is HTC team leader.

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------

Anyone interested in talking about this, get in here---------------> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987254&page=29

Deadly & Deathnotice... do weigh in...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

Good morning & hi all.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> That's for the HTC people... broncogr is HTC team leader.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh-oh that's not good


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 8, 2013)

I am feeling sorry for flastnoles
You got trolled..bad 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am feeling sorry for flastnoles
> You got trolled..bad
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Yes he did. Also, you're the 3rd person to say that.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

GEOGRAPHY.

or

was

it

GEOMETRY?


----------



## werked (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm still not sure flastnoles got trolled TBH.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

werked said:


> I'm still not sure flastnoles got trolled TBH.

Click to collapse



chrisbunch did.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Tezla, Brodie...
> 
> Wazzup?

Click to collapse



Is Brodie my new name? I love it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 8, 2013)

werked said:


> I'm still not sure flastnoles got trolled TBH.

Click to collapse



He got pissed and that satisfies the meaning of trolling 







Urahara said:


> Yes he did. Also, you're the 3rd person to say that.

Click to collapse



I just wanted to hammer it in to him 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Is Brodie my new name? I love it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good, coz it's gonna stick, Brodie... 

If there can be Broseph, why not Brodie?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 8, 2013)

Haii

Damn you slow wifi

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

I wanna get a new name as well :/

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I wanna get a new name as well :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Brinfinity

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I wanna get a new name as well :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



SINfinity


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

F*cking c*ckp**ssy poop rider d*ick jerker god dammit f*ck my life is over (((( im allergic to dogs

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> F*cking c*ckp**ssy poop rider d*ick jerker god dammit f*ck my life is over (((( im allergic to dogs
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wassammatter sinfinity?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## werked (Jan 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He got pissed and that satisfies the meaning of trolling
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If that's how you define trolling, ok.... He did, however, I don't think he was intentionally trolled by Urahara. Me thinks Urahara believed that what he/she was posting to be true.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Wassammatter sinfinity?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Im f*cking allergic to f*cking dogs,and I have a f*cking dog and I f*king love him

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Im f*cking allergic to f*cking dogs,and I have a f*cking dog and I f*king love him
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sounds fun. Now let's see your f*ckin hot girlfriend 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




SleepyBroshna said:


> Good, coz it's gonna stick, Brodie...
> 
> If there can be Broseph, why not Brodie?

Click to collapse



You make a good point, SleepyBroshna. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 8, 2013)

I have officially given up posting in anywhere besides the Chi  since the mods are on a device OT abolishing spree  I will concentrate on the Chi, RC forums and gtalk ...stress free life at last


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I have officially given up posting in anywhere besides the Chi  since the mods are on a device OT abolishing spree  I will concentrate on the Chi, RC forums and gtalk ...stress free life at last

Click to collapse



I just focus on trolling OT....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I just focus on trolling OT....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Guys you know my device forum still haz a OT thread plz don't try to report it lolz


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

Serious and important question. Should I join the Resistance or Enlightened on Ingress? I finally got a code thanks to Simon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

See the op of this thread  
Editing whole first page is under progress so first dew pages will be related to MIUi rom and we will random post miui stuff  hahahahaha

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> See the op of this thread
> Editing whole first page is under progress so first dew pages will be related to MIUi rom and we will random post miui stuff  hahahahaha

Click to collapse



Thus thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1966418


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

OK, joined the Resistance. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## roofrider (Jan 8, 2013)

I am tired.


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I am tired.

Click to collapse



If you are tired then go to bed :silly:


----------



## roofrider (Jan 8, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> If you are tired then go to bed :silly:

Click to collapse



No it's early, even here 
I think it's best to stay away from that feedback thread for a while, that all.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 8, 2013)

werked said:


> If that's how you define trolling, ok.... He did, however, I don't think he was intentionally trolled by Urahara. Me thinks Urahara believed that what he/she was posting to be true.

Click to collapse



Lol...who knows..Maybe he does think like that 







RohinZaraki said:


> I have officially given up posting in anywhere besides the Chi  since the mods are on a device OT abolishing spree  I will concentrate on the Chi, RC forums and gtalk ...stress free life at last

Click to collapse






roofrider said:


> No it's early, even here
> I think it's best to stay away from that feedback thread for a while, that all.

Click to collapse



Feedback thread taking a toll on you guys eh... 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## roofrider (Jan 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Feedback thread taking a toll on you guys eh...
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



It a good thing FS and CTM are around.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

werked said:


> I'm still not sure flastnoles got trolled TBH.

Click to collapse



I'm not *that* stupid.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 8, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Serious and important question. Should I join the Resistance or Enlightened on Ingress? I finally got a code thanks to Simon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm an Enlightened. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Feedback thread taking a toll on you guys eh...
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



More like the "I'm right, you're always wrong trololololololol agree with us or gtfo" thread


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I'm an Enlightened.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



I joined the Resistance 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> More like the "I'm right, you're always wrong trololololololol agree with us or gtfo" thread

Click to collapse



I do get a bit of that vibe... but on the whole, it seemed kinda constructive...

Not read much since my old post, though...

But I did read yours... agreed with a lot of what you said...

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> I just focus on trolling OT....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



THAT IS ALL YOU DO.

Ever.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Divorce on the horizon!  Yay...  if I'm not here much over the course of the next few days, you know why


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Divorce on the horizon!  Yay...  if I'm not here much over the course of the next few days, you know why

Click to collapse



I don't know what to say....
But... finally getting rid of the old ball and chain, eh? 
Um, Congrats 
Here's to full custody! Good luck! 

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




odetoandroid said:


> I just focus on trolling OT....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



@Apex_Strider

I NOMINATE THIS FOR UNDERSTATEMENT OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I just focus on trolling OT....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Troll? You don't even know what a troll is.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It a good thing FS and CTM are around.

Click to collapse



Quick question... was I out of the line there? Too over the top? 

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Troll? You don't even know what a troll is.

Click to collapse



Or we don't... 

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Feedback thread taking a troll on you guys, eh...

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

Why is this thread so slow today


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Quick question... was I out of the line there? Too over the top?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've *never* trolled anybody. It's just too mean.

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------




werked said:


> If that's how you define trolling, ok.... He did, however, I don't think he was intentionally trolled by Urahara. Me thinks Urahara believed that what he/she was posting to be true.

Click to collapse



I have proof I was intentionally trolling. I PM'd veeman about trolling half way through it.


----------



## werked (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I've *never* trolled anybody. It's just too mean.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. :thumbup:
Was the halfway point where you figured out you were wrong and then staged a troll cover up??


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

werked said:


> Ok. :thumbup:
> Was the halfway point where you figured out you were wrong and then staged a troll cover up??

Click to collapse



I intended for it to be a small joke, but it got out of hand.


----------



## undercover (Jan 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I have officially given up posting in anywhere besides the Chi  since the mods are on a device OT abolishing spree  I will concentrate on the Chi, RC forums and gtalk ...stress free life at last

Click to collapse



Lol, RC forums are just another OT section 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmmm...

Live demo...

NICE.







---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Lol, RC forums are just another OT section
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Hi Stinky... watch the vid... he's using a N4 if I'm not mistaken... 

All the bettter for you... you all will probably get one of the first ports :good::good:


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I do get a bit of that vibe... but on the whole, it seemed kinda constructive...
> 
> Not read much since my old post, though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> I don't know what to say....
> But... finally getting rid of the old ball and chain, eh?
> Um, Congrats
> Here's to full custody! Good luck!
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes please 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol, RC forums are just another OT section
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Well, yeah  but even then, posts go ignored  sucks being the new guy


----------



## roofrider (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Quick question... was I out of the line there? Too over the top?

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter man, if you want to make a change, become a mod~>senior mod, change.

Btw since when are you posting in ot? I think i've seen u around only since the last couple of months or so...not too sure though.


----------



## undercover (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Live demo...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's gnex. N4 might not get it as it requires usb otg iirc. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Well, yeah  but even then, posts go ignored  sucks being the new guy

Click to collapse



Don't worry. It's not a "new guy" thing. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well, yeah  but even then, posts go ignored  sucks being the new guy

Click to collapse



This is why I given up posting in RC section. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Quick question... was I out of the line there? Too over the top?

Click to collapse



No you weren't. In fact, they need to stop being know it all's and listen, not just See a post and immediately think "I'm gonna have so much fun killing of this guy's ideas". No one was out of line. You can even post a 1000 word post and they'd still not change. I knew a place to suggest stuff to improve XDA was too good to be true  just a bunch of guys who enjoy shooting down ideas.


----------



## K.A. (Jan 8, 2013)

Why hello everyone... 

_Only very few actually become friends. The rest are just acquaintances. _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No you weren't. In fact, they need to stop being know it all's and listen, not just See a post and immediately think "I'm gonna have so much fun killing of this guy's ideas". No one was out of line. You can even post a 1000 word post and they'd still not change. I knew a place to suggest stuff to improve XDA was too good to be true  just a bunch of guys who enjoy shooting down ideas.

Click to collapse



Dude... let's talk about the issues OT has over here... they'll start getting pissed off again if we talk about OT on that thread...

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




King ACE said:


> Why hello everyone...
> 
> _Only very few actually become friends. The rest are just acquaintances. _

Click to collapse



Hi King... long time, no see? 

U still angry at me?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 8, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Why hello everyone...
> 
> _Only very few actually become friends. The rest are just acquaintances. _

Click to collapse



Ohai Uzair 

---------- Post added at 02:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Dude... let's talk about the issues OT has over here... they'll start getting pissed off again if we talk about OT on that thread...

Click to collapse



Meh, you know what ? I give up completely  nothing personal. Just feel to lazy to help improve a site which is governed by people distraught by change. Let them be  life is too short to worry about some website. I forget that time and time again.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hello everyone

Click to collapse



Hey dude! What's up? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Jan 8, 2013)

Lolwut? Angry? Nah, never was.. 
Well, 12.34 AM here, Dad's birthday was yesterday(8th)... 
Now waiting for ETA of sleep...

Why this kolaveri di?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey dude! What's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi SINfinity... 

How's the dogs?  

Don't you take anti-allergics? But they don't work at times, I know...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi SINfinity...
> 
> How's the dogs?
> 
> Don't you take anti-allergics? But they don't work at times, I know...

Click to collapse



I'll just keep on taking the meds, and I'll be okay

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Lolwut? Angry? Nah, never was..
> Well, 12.34 AM here, Dad's birthday was yesterday(8th)...
> Now waiting for ETA of sleep...
> 
> Why this kolaveri di?

Click to collapse



Nice to hear... you got kinda upset the day the results came out, I felt... but fudge that, how's everything else going?
Party a lot at your old man's birthday? 

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Meh, you know what ? I give up completely  nothing personal. Just feel to lazy to help improve a site which is governed by people distraught by change. Let them be  life is too short to worry about some website. I forget that time and time again.

Click to collapse



GOOD.

Fudge serious, time for some trolling.... 

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> I'll just keep on taking the meds, and I'll be okay
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There's also this thing called desensitization... ask your doc about it... it's a bit of a long shot, and takes a long time to do, but might be worth a try... especially as you'll be handling dogs for the rest of your life...


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey dude! What's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai brothers
Any spare ingress code ??







SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi SINfinity...
> 
> How's the dogs?
> 
> Don't you take anti-allergics? But they don't work at times, I know...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Ohai brothers
> Any spare ingress code ??

Click to collapse



You're late... I think Tobias gave one to Brodie...

Try ingressforums... or that other thread in OT...


----------



## K.A. (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nice to hear... you got kinda upset the day the results came out, I felt... but fudge that, how's everything else going?
> Party a lot at your old man's birthday?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Special at that too... Half a century.. 
Nah, no partying for me, all of his friends, none of mine. all have exams... 

Why this kolaveri di?


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Special at that too... Half a century..
> Nah, no partying for me, all of his friends, none of mine. all have exams...
> 
> Why this kolaveri di?

Click to collapse



Hey what's the meaning of kolaveri di ??
Never thought of it except now


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Special at that too... Half a century..
> Nah, no partying for me, all of his friends, none of mine. all have exams...
> 
> Why this kolaveri di?

Click to collapse



Hah!
Your old dad has more fun than you!!! 

What exams? Who has exams in Jan?  Most schools and colleges tend to wrap everything up by December...


----------



## K.A. (Jan 8, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hey what's the meaning of kolaveri di ??
> Never thought of it except now

Click to collapse



Why this kolaveri di = why did you do this to me? I guess..

Why this kolaveri di?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hey what's the meaning of kolaveri di ??
> Never thought of it except now

Click to collapse



An older sister who drinks too much coke/ pepsi.

Why.
This.
Kola= coke/pepsi/mountain dew
Veri= very= lots= too much
Di= older sister.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 8, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Why this kolaveri di = why did you do this to me? I guess..
> 
> Why this kolaveri di?

Click to collapse



Kolaveri loosely translates to "killer rage".   So maybe something like "why this killer rage against me?"


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Why this kolaveri di = why did you do this to me? I guess..
> 
> Why this kolaveri di?

Click to collapse



See my explanation.
It's the right one. 

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Kolaveri loosely translates to "killer rage".   So maybe something like "why this killer rage against me?"

Click to collapse



In what language?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> See my explanation.
> It's the right one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Its what google told me...


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Kolaveri loosely translates to "killer rage".   So maybe something like "why this killer rage against me?"

Click to collapse



You know about an Indian song?
And also an Indian language which even I don't know


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Its what google told me...

Click to collapse



Google schmoogle.

Google isn't a real live person, like Siri is.
Hence Google cannot be trusted. 

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Google schmmogle.
> 
> Google isn't a real live person, like Siri is.
> Hence Google cannot be trusted.
> ...

Click to collapse



He meant google now !happy?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Google schmmogle.
> 
> Google isn't a real live person, like Siri is.
> Hence Google cannot be trusted.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not getting into this again today! :banghead:

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> You know about an Indian song?
> And also an Indian language which even I don't know

Click to collapse



Nope, just know how to use google unlike some....


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not getting into this again today! :banghead:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sleepy you make us sleep Zzz


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not getting into this again today! :banghead:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Why This Kolaveri Di" (English: Why This Murderous Rage, Girl?[1]) is a Tamil song from the soundtrack of the Tamil film 3, which was released on 30, March 2012. Written and sung by Dhanush, the song was composed by music director Anirudh Ravichander.

I trust Wikipedia. It's like asking random questions to total strangers who pretend to be subject experts.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> "Why This Kolaveri Di" (English: Why This Murderous Rage, Girl?[1]) is a Tamil song from the soundtrack of the Tamil film 3, which was released on 30, March 2012. Written and sung by Dhanush, the song was composed by music director Anirudh Ravichander.
> 
> I trust Wikipedia. It's like asking random questions to total strangers who pretend to be subject experts.

Click to collapse



See there...  pretty much exactly what I said... lol....


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> "Why This Kolaveri Di" (English: Why This Murderous Rage, Girl?[1]) is a Tamil song from the soundtrack of the Tamil film 3, which was released on 30, March 2012. Written and sung by Dhanush, the song was composed by music director Anirudh Ravichander.
> 
> I trust Wikipedia. It's like asking random questions to total strangers who pretend to be subject experts.

Click to collapse



There's an option to edit articles on wikipedia its fun putting random unicorns and muffins over there

They won't give IP ban right ?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> There's an option to edit articles on wikipedia its fun putting random unicorns and muffins over there
> 
> They won't give IP ban right ?

Click to collapse



They might... it's quite simple to do...

Go to a cybercafe. Use TOR. Whatever.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> They might... it's quite simple to do...
> 
> Go to a cybercafe. Use TOR. Whatever.

Click to collapse




When they ban me I'll use TOR/ORBOT 

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------

Bye guys going to flash a rom meet you in recovery mode


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 8, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Lolwut? Angry? Nah, never was..
> Well, 12.34 AM here, Dad's birthday was yesterday(8th)...
> Now waiting for *ETA* of sleep...
> 
> Why this kolaveri di?

Click to collapse



Called me? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey guys what's up? I just snuck out of gym. Most people are gone, so we're just shooting. I gotz bored. :roxy:


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

Entering sleep mode soon... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......

Bye all.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Entering sleep mode soon... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......
> 
> Bye all.

Click to collapse



Good night.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Entering sleep mode soon... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......
> 
> Bye all.

Click to collapse



Night

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Entering sleep mode soon... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......
> 
> Bye all.

Click to collapse



Hey sleepy! I see you're busy helping noobs in the Sensation q&a :0) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 8, 2013)

Night sleepy 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey sleepy! I see you're busy helping noobs in the Sensation q&a :0)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya. 

Can u take over, tho? It's 2 AM here, and imma go sleep... that guy needs to be guided thru each step... of an OTA update of all things... 

Again, for the last time, g'nite, all...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ya.
> 
> Can u take over, tho? It's 2 AM here, and imma go sleep... that guy needs to be guided thru each step... of an OTA update of all things...
> 
> Again, for the last time, g'nite, all...

Click to collapse



I'll take over. But.... But for an OTA update? I have no Idea 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 8, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey sleepy! I see you're busy helping noobs in the Sensation q&a :0)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Best way to learn for sure! :thumbup:

If he keeps at it he might make the HOF soon  

How's the clone Help Thread doing? 
InfinityFTW, are you going to start one in N2 forum? 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Best way to learn for sure! :thumbup:
> 
> If he keeps at it he might make the HOF soon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you guys organise a help thread in ace forum? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 8, 2013)

Yaaaaaay, made last post in Sensation OT thread!! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

GIVING AWAY A FREE INGRESS INVITE! PM ME

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Did you guys organise a help thread in ace forum?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Nope. Who's the op? 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> He suspected veeman.. but not you..
> Anyway, veeman got ungrounded?
> Do you watch tennis?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey guys! What's up in here today?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 8, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Hey guys! What's up in here today?

Click to collapse



Not much. How are you.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 8, 2013)

One x and sensation ot threads are closed. We are under attack

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 8, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Not much. How are you.

Click to collapse



good! work has been kicking my ass lately :crying:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm learning assembly now


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm learning assembly now

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## Apex (Jan 9, 2013)

Before:







After:






Proof:

(I even left a level one XMP just to mess with this guy. Man, is he gonna be pissed!)


----------



## Apex (Jan 9, 2013)

Also, check out this awesome farming ground! (I helped here -a lot!) 






Closer up of downtown:


----------



## veeman (Jan 9, 2013)

^^^ Ingress addict.

Is this all you do during your spare time now?


----------



## Apex (Jan 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> ^^^ Ingress addict.
> 
> Is this all you do during your spare time now?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm even taking time off work to play. It's much more fun than actually working. Plus, all the coffee I can drink while driving, and all the booze I can stand when I'm home in celebration of my take downs.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I'm even taking time off work to play. It's much more fun than actually working. Plus, all the coffee I can drink while driving, and all the booze I can stand when I'm home in celebration of my take downs.

Click to collapse



That can't be healthy. Such an addiction.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 9, 2013)

So quiet...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 9, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> So quiet...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Everyone 'a playing Ingress...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Everyone 'a playing Ingress...

Click to collapse



Well, not me. And I'm extremly bored. I'm thinking of taking a shower just for fun.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Everyone 'a playing Ingress...

Click to collapse



You mean, apex- the ingress addict is playing ingress... Right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Well, not me. And I'm extremly bored. I'm thinking of taking a shower just for fun.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 9, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> You mean, apex- the ingress addict is playing ingress... Right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Well, not me. And I'm extremly bored. I'm thinking of taking a shower just for fun.

Click to collapse



I know what you mean...you're nasty.


----------



## veeman (Jan 9, 2013)

Just brushing up on my trolling skills by reading some of David Thorne's works.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Did you guys organise a help thread in ace forum?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



its KA who started.. saw my clone thread...


veeman said:


> Nope.

Click to collapse









eep2378 said:


> Hey guys! What's up in here today?

Click to collapse



nothing special.. just usual chatter I guess..






Tezlastorme said:


> I'm learning assembly now

Click to collapse


 that's good.. doooooeeeeeet






Apex_Strider said:


> Everyone 'a playing Ingress...

Click to collapse



orlynao?
I see only 2...




veeman said:


> Just brushing up on my trolling skills by reading some of David Thorne's works.

Click to collapse



Now, don't brush it too much.. it will get thinner sharper

@sleepy.. I don't want to post in feedback thread.. because of 2 things.. I feel that they don't care what I have to say.. because I did talk about few things in previous thread and the new one.. and they ignored it.. being new guy sucks(rohin your ex. applies here too..)
Other thing is after a month of exam and now entrance exam preparation.. I'm feeling too lazy to type all those words into a post which will be ignored anyway.. so, not doing anything is better for me.. and I didn't read after page 28.. now I will read and catch up.. I just thank posts which I totally agree with..



____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Saw this thread last night. Decided to post in it today. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2086033
People are so rude and ungrateful.

Edit: Oh, hi Deadly


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Saw this thread last night. Decided to post in it today.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2086033
> People are so rude and ungrateful.
> 
> Edit: Oh, hi Deadly

Click to collapse



Hi there 
Whatcha upto

You should have mentioned iword about thread link.. I wasted my data plan on such a thing:banghead:

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there
> Whatcha upto
> 
> You should have mentioned iword about thread link.. I wasted my data plan on such a thing:banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey. I'm incredibly bored. I should be tired, but I'm not.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Hey. I'm incredibly bored. I should be tired, but I'm not.

Click to collapse



Then its time for a new anime I told ya yesterday..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Then its time for a new anime I told ya yesterday..
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Nah. I've got to get some sleep. Good night.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Just brushing up on my trolling skills by reading some of David Thorne's works.

Click to collapse



George Carlin's work will get you there faster.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> George Carlin's work will get you there faster.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



George Carlin was awesome.  I think I got "Napalm and Silly Putty"as a wedding gift from a friend.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> George Carlin was awesome.  I think I got "Napalm and Silly Putty"as a wedding gift from a friend.

Click to collapse



His box set is great...all three books in one.:thumbup::thumbup:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> George Carlin's work will get you there faster.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



OT thanks.

You're still on notice, skinny. 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Hi there
> Whatcha upto
> 
> You should have mentioned iword about thread link.. I wasted my data plan on such a thing:banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Deadly.

On mobile. TTYL. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> OT thanks.
> 
> You're still on notice, skinny.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You still haven't watched the trailer I posted, so we're even.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Heywoo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Heywoo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



One word posts.  My god.  Why are you still here?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## K.A. (Jan 9, 2013)

Just read through the feedback thread. Wow..just...wow...
BTW, Hai there, everyone!


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> One word posts.  My god.  Why are you still here?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



What's the problem with one word posts? Would it make a difference if I said hey, what's up?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




King ACE said:


> Just read through the feedback thread. Wow..just...wow...
> BTW, Hai there, everyone!

Click to collapse



Ohai. What's the feedback thread? Do you have a link?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Ohai. What's the feedback thread? Do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi Brodie... 

It's not in Off-Topic... you woudn't care...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> What's the problem with one word posts? Would it make a difference if I said hey, what's up?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## K.A. (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Brodie...
> 
> It's not in Off-Topic... you woudn't care...

Click to collapse



You went nuts there lol :laugh:


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Guys... a request... don't let this get out of hand. 

This thread shouldn't become your place to sling it out...

Start a Fight Club thread (hmmm... good idea...) if you wanna do that...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Give him the link to the feedback thread, you never know he might spam that :thumbup:

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> ...
> 
> Start a Fight Club thread (hmmm... good idea...) if you wanna do that...

Click to collapse



There already is one, and iirc...the fight of the century is about to happen there, just waiting for the seats to fill up.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

King ACE said:


> You went nuts there lol :laugh:

Click to collapse



Ah well it has been kinda frustrating...

And then their attitudes with the feedback they got didn't help either... 

I had to be constantly defensive and as polite and non-confrontational as possible...

You get the feeling that they've started the thread, but don't actually want feedback... which is not the case, but that's the vibe you get in their replies...


----------



## K.A. (Jan 9, 2013)

"  pulsedroid wants a title now! "  <--- One of the tags..
The kid was here too?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Guys... a request... don't let this get out of hand.
> 
> This thread shouldn't become your place to sling it out...
> 
> Start a Fight Club thread (hmmm... good idea...) if you wanna do that...

Click to collapse



Wut?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ah well it has been kinda frustrating...
> 
> And then their attitudes with the feedback they got didn't help either...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I reported the thread saying it's lost its purpose and has become more off a debate thread 

Oh, and hi guys 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I reported the thread saying it's lost its purpose and has become more off a debate thread
> 
> Oh, and hi guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trolololol!!!! 

Hi Rohin...


----------



## K.A. (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I reported the thread saying it's lost its purpose and has become more off a debate thread
> 
> Oh, and hi guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hullo  ρ !! :silly:


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ah well it has been kinda frustrating...
> 
> And then their attitudes with the feedback they got didn't help either...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. I absolutely agree with you!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wut?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I just bumped the Fight Club thread...

You can start a Brodie vs Skinny fight over there... 

Bye... I've already violated the first rule of Fight Club...


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I reported the thread saying it's lost its purpose and has become more off a debate thread
> 
> Oh, and hi guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi school boy.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Yeah. I absolutely agree with you!

Click to collapse



Ohai Lewis...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Hi school boy.

Click to collapse



=_= 

Ohai sleepy, king

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai Lewis...

Click to collapse



I feel sleepy when I see your name


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I feel sleepy when I see your name

Click to collapse



I feel sleepy after I drink coffee...


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I feel sleepy after I drink coffee...

Click to collapse



I feel sleepy after I sleep


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I feel sleepy after I sleep

Click to collapse



That happens when you sleep too little OR too much  

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> That happens when you sleep too little OR too much
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



How about I dream that I'm sleepy then I go to sleep and I feel sleepy again in my dream's dream then I go to sleep?


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> How about I dream that I'm sleepy then I go to sleep and I feel sleepy again in my dream's dream then I go to sleep?

Click to collapse



Sleepception

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyBroshna said:


> Hi Brodie...
> 
> It's not in Off-Topic... you woudn't care...

Click to collapse



Hey Broshna 
True.... Still want a link though 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## K.A. (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey Broshna
> True.... Still want a link though
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



SEARCH, n00b..


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey Broshna
> True.... Still want a link though
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987254

[All XDA Members] Feedback/Recommendations for XDA on your head be it 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

King ACE said:


> SEARCH, n00b..

Click to collapse



Link pls  thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Link pls  thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse


pls


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1987254
> 
> [All XDA Members] Feedback/Recommendations for XDA on your head be it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Jugs-of-water. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 9, 2013)

Hai

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Heyo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohai guys  went to sleep with my snot covered hanky left on top my N7 (have the flu). Woke up with my N7 covered in dried up snot


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 9, 2013)

#spam


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai guys  went to sleep with my snot covered hanky left on top my N7 (have the flu). Woke up with my N7 covered in dried up snot

Click to collapse



And that is what is called TMI.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> And that is what is called TMI.

Click to collapse



I thought we were all family here  altho Ihave been wrong before...my mistake then, I'll just keep to myself then


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> its KA who started.. saw my clone thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only that I had already made one and now tthere are 2 help threads 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I thought we were all family here  altho Ihave been wrong before...my mistake then, I'll just keep to myself then

Click to collapse



Real families don't talk about real issues. 

Go to your room and cry yourself to bed.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

Oops, wrong quote.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Real families don't talk about real issues.
> 
> Go to your room and cry yourself to bed.

Click to collapse



Ok. See ya guys .__.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ok. See ya guys .__.

Click to collapse



No wait.

You need to be more respectful of your elders. 

How can you leave when your elders are still here?

Kids these days, I say!


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I reported the thread saying it's lost its purpose and has become more off a debate thread
> 
> Oh, and hi guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Feedback and suggestions ARE a debate. There is another thread called Requests. So no, it hasn't lost its purpose. And it looks like they are willing to talk. That is good. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> No wait.
> 
> You need to be more respectful of your elders.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New vice president is an old man  sweet  olah gramps



undercover said:


> Feedback and suggestions ARE a debate. There is another thread called Requests. So no, it hasn't lost its purpose. And it looks like they are willing to talk. That is good.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Guess I can expect an infraction 

EDIT : This should be in the OP of that thread


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> New vice president is an old man  sweet  olah gramps

Click to collapse



I'm 21.

That's no way of talking to your elders, young man!!!

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Feedback and suggestions ARE a debate. There is another thread called Requests. So no, it hasn't lost its purpose. And it looks like they are willing to talk. That is good.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Its getting a bit stubborn now, man.
Not you, them.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm 21.
> 
> That's no way of talking to your elders, young man!!!

Click to collapse



GASP ! Is that a grey hair I see


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm 21.
> 
> That's no way of talking to your elders, young man!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Always been that way. But they have seen a lot more than we have, you have to take that into account. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm 21.
> 
> That's no way of talking to your elders, young man!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your still a youngster 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Always been that way. But they have seen a lot more than we have, you have to take that into account.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



I do.

That's why I didn't stop posting after yesterday.

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Your still a youngster
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse



I am but a Padawan.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your still a youngster
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse



*You're 

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> I am but a veeman.

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> *You're

Click to collapse



Children should be seen and not heard.

Don't disrespect your elders, kid.

I'll tell your mom.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Children should be seen and not heard.
> 
> Don't disrespect your elders, kid.
> 
> I'll tell your mom.

Click to collapse



My mom couldn't give a rat's ass about XDA


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> My mom couldn't give a rat's ass about XDA

Click to collapse



I doubt she has any lying around anyway.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I doubt she has any lying around anyway.

Click to collapse



oooooo burrrrrnnnnn....wait...what ?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> oooooo burrrrrnnnnn....wait...what ?

Click to collapse



:what:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> :what:

Click to collapse



Really ? I waited and refreshed this thread for an hour and all I get is a ":what:" ?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohai tezla, rohin, sleepy, juggs, tinky, prawn and anyone I missed..



Prawesome said:


> Only that I had already made one and now tthere are 2 help threads
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



lol  @ ka..:facepalm:

well, 1 more is not gonna hurt I guess..


SleepyKrushna said:


> Real families don't talk about real issues.
> 
> Go to your room and cry yourself to bed.

Click to collapse



we are virtual family.
So your argument is invalid 



SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm 21.
> 
> That's no way of talking to your elders, young man!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm senior to you

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai tezla, rohin, sleepy, juggs, tinky, prawn and anyone I missed..
> 
> lol  @ ka..:facepalm:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. And I'm senior to you. Link to help threadz please. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Really ? I waited and refreshed this thread for an hour and all I get is a ":what:" ?

Click to collapse




____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Hi. And I'm senior to you. Link to help threadz please.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



I guess you are
What's your age?

Which one? The one I opened?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2063534 
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Really ? I waited and refreshed this thread for an hour and all I get is a ":what:" ?

Click to collapse



Loser. 

@Deadly
Old man.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sent from my Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse







*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai tezla, rohin, sleepy, juggs, tinky, prawn and anyone I missed..
> 
> lol  @ ka..:facepalm:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> GASP ! Is that a grey hair I see

Click to collapse



I think it's a white hair :banghead::what::sly:


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Morning stranger 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Why're you so happy?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Loser.
> 
> @Deadly
> Old man.

Click to collapse



Hey old man


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly, i'm 29. No, I'm talking about the other threads. I follow your one, remember? 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Loser.
> 
> @Deadly
> Old man.

Click to collapse




RohinZaraki said:


> Hey old man

Click to collapse



am not 




undercover said:


> Deadly, i'm 29. No, I'm talking about the other threads. I follow your one, remember?
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



OK.. I have only king ace thread.. I will give links in next post..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1689011 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2065024 

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey old man

Click to collapse



Sleepykrushna is sleepy.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Sleepykrushna is sleepy.
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Click to collapse



Sleepy is as sleepy does 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> am not

Click to collapse



If you're gonna go around quoting me on every post saying I should respect my elders, don't get mad when I take you for an _elderly elder_


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> If you're gonna go around quoting me on every post saying I should respect my elders, don't get mad when I take you for an _elderly elder_

Click to collapse



So elderly that even being around him is DEADLY. 0_o

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Sleepy is as sleepy does
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse



Sleepy is hungry.

Sleepy gonna haz food now.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Broshna what's up?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> So elderly that even being around him is DEADLY. 0_o
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your pun is bad and you should feel bad, gramps


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



What happened?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Wassssup 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Your pun is bad and you should feel bad, gramps

Click to collapse



Being hungry makes sleepy bad at everything else.

Sleppy will give better response after food consumption.

*om nom nom nom*

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Wut happened Lewis?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 9, 2013)

Morning, all.

I'm so damn tired. My wife was so stressed out yesterday she forgot to pick up her ambien, which she can't sleep without, until the pharmacy closed.  Then, she spent all night coming in and out of the bedroom, looking for different things, bumping into stuff and waking me up. I didn't get more than 30 minutes of uninterrupted sleep, and only 4 hours or less total.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Morning, all.
> 
> I'm so damn tired. My wife was so stressed out yesterday she forgot to pick up her ambien, which she can't sleep without, until the pharmacy closed.  Then, she spent all night coming in and out of the bedroom, looking for different things, bumping into stuff and waking me up. I didn't get more than 30 minutes of uninterrupted sleep, and only 4 hours or less total.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear . Now go back to sleep if you can. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Morning, all.
> 
> I'm so damn tired. My wife was so stressed out yesterday she forgot to pick up her ambien, which she can't sleep without, until the pharmacy closed.  Then, she spent all night coming in and out of the bedroom, looking for different things, bumping into stuff and waking me up. I didn't get more than 30 minutes of uninterrupted sleep, and only 4 hours or less total.

Click to collapse



Go to sleep again? 

Also..stinky, I guess you got the links already 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Go to sleep again?
> 
> Also..stinky, I guess you got the links already
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Lol. Guess where azzledazzle has come from 

Aaaaaaand Help Threads are not being made official. Ah well, it was worth a try. I had the best intentions in mind. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol. Guess where azzledazzle has come from
> 
> Aaaaaaand Help Threads are not being made official. Ah well, it was worth a try. I had the best intentions in mind.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Not your fault. Best intentions are always wrong, apparently  which is why I have given up trying to suggest things to a closed minded group of admins


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol. Guess where azzledazzle has come from
> 
> Aaaaaaand Help Threads are not being made official. Ah well, it was worth a try. I had the best intentions in mind.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Lol...really? 
I think what they say actually make sense.They know a lot more about the site than us anyway

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Pusillanimity everybody.

Edit: Autocorrect.  I meant to say Ohai.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol. Guess where azzledazzle has come from
> 
> Aaaaaaand Help Threads are not being made official. Ah well, it was worth a try. I had the best intentions in mind.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter mate, many are already doing it. Thanks to you i guess.
Maybe all the RCs can start those threads in their respective forums..that'll cover a lot of devices i think, or is that what is being done already?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Why're you so happy?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




are you TRYING to be funny? If yes, you failed miserably. If not, 






jugg1es said:


> Morning stranger
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse





Hello there

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> What happened?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




jugg1es said:


> Wassssup
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse




SleepyKrushna said:


> Wut happened Lewis?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Ask LG. 
Why do they set the price of Nexus 4 so high. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Ask LG.
> Why do they set the price of Nexus 4 so high.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah. I can't wait to change my SIG to 
*Nexus 4 | ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*






*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

How are you guys?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> How are you guys?

Click to collapse



Studying 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Studying
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Then don't XDA.

It's a distraction.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Then don't XDA.
> 
> It's a distraction.

Click to collapse



I am just writing anyway 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Ask LG.
> Why do they set the price of Nexus 4 so high.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh? How much (in USD)?

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I am just writing anyway
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Wut u writing?

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

Any big news from CES today?

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Pusillanimity.

Click to collapse



You just coined a new word.

Define it now!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Eh? How much (in USD)?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Politics notes

About CES, no, not much except for tegra 4 and project shield

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Morning, all.
> 
> I'm so damn tired. My wife was so stressed out yesterday she forgot to pick up her ambien, which she can't sleep without, until the pharmacy closed.  Then, she spent all night coming in and out of the bedroom, looking for different things, bumping into stuff and waking me up. I didn't get more than 30 minutes of uninterrupted sleep, and only 4 hours or less total.

Click to collapse



Morning, Historian.
  
Hope you remember to keep some extra Ambien from now on...
Though I understand it's supposed to be hard to get an extra prescription... 

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Politics notes
> 
> About CES, no, not much except for tegra 4 and project shield
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Tegra 4... more like Meh-gra 4...

Project Shield? The Avengers are coming? YAY!!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Doesn't matter mate, many are already doing it. Thanks to you i guess.
> Maybe all the RCs can start those threads in their respective forums..that'll cover a lot of devices i think, or is that what is being done already?

Click to collapse



Maybe one of the RCs can bring it up in a Cafe? If it's still there of course. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Morning, Historian.
> 
> Hope you remember to keep some extra Ambien from now on...
> Though I understand it's supposed to be hard to get an extra prescription...
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too..The hype is always huge whenever a
 new tegra comes out but they always turn out to be disappointing. 
That's project avengers  shield is the organization 






undercover said:


> Maybe one of the RCs can bring it up in a Cafe? If it's still there of course.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Should I try and do something about it?

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Maybe one of the RCs can bring it up in a Cafe? If it's still there of course.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



You lost all you're privileges too? I thought only the tag will be changed, guess i was wrong.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You lost all you're privileges too? I thought only the tag will be changed, guess i was wrong.

Click to collapse



So he is privileges? 




        your*


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> So he is privileges?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol thank you natzi.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That's project avengers  shield is the organization

Click to collapse



Don't correct your elders, kid. 

I know that. But if Shield comes, the Avengers will not be far behind.


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You lost all you're privileges too? I thought only the tag will be changed, guess i was wrong.

Click to collapse



The only thing I am left with (tshhhh) is ad free browsing 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Lol thank you natzi.

Click to collapse



It's Nazi.... 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> The only thing I am left with (tshhhh) is ad free browsing
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



That's the only thing I ever had.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

XDA politics, eh?


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> That's the only thing I ever had.

Click to collapse



Without ad blocker 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Without ad blocker
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Ah. Nice.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ah. I can't wait to change my SIG to
> *Nexus 4 | ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've pre-ordered it? 
How much is it in USD? 





SleepyKrushna said:


> Eh? How much (in USD)?

Click to collapse



500$. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> The only thing I am left with (tshhhh) is ad free browsing
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



At least you have that, adblocker cause problems with this 2013 theme.


> It's Nazi....

Click to collapse



But..but.. Natzi sounds much better.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> 500$.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



That's not unreasonable.

Probably cheaper than the older GS3 and less cutting edge Note 2....

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> At least you have that, adblocker cause problems with this 2013 theme.
> 
> 
> But..but.. Natzi sounds much better.

Click to collapse



NO. I'm using XDA 2013 with Adblock on Chrome on my PC... no problems at all... ever.

And FYI, Nazi is supposed to be pronounced "natzi"...


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> NO. I'm using XDA 2013 with Adblock on Chrome on my PC... no problems at all... ever.
> 
> And FYI, Nazi is supposed to be pronounced "natzi"...

Click to collapse



Screw you natzis!! 

It doesn't show the attached thumbnails for me, did everything possible.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Screw you natzis!!
> 
> It doesn't show the attached thumbnails for me, did everything possible.

Click to collapse



I'd screw this Nazi... 

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ln5ialxYvD1qlgyozo1_400.jpg

Aww I forgot the kids on here....


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> That's not unreasonable.
> 
> Probably cheaper than the older GS3 and less cutting edge Note 2....

Click to collapse



It's only about $30 cheaper than Galaxy S III while Note II is about $700!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't correct your elders, kid.
> 
> I know that. But if Shield comes, the Avengers will not be far behind.

Click to collapse



You don't know heads or tails about Marvel, do you? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> It's only about $30 cheaper than Galaxy S III while Note II is about $700!

Click to collapse



Meh Samsung is doing the Apple thing...

They control the market and dictate prices...

On second thought, every company does that... but Apple, Sammy and Sony are particularly controlling... 

At 500$, I'd say the N4 is worth it.... get it as soon as you can.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

You guys don't discuss anything interesting.  I'm extremely bored in study hall. Please, someone entertain me.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You guys don't discuss anything interesting.  I'm extremely bored in study hall. Please, someone entertain me.

Click to collapse



You want someone to do a virtual lap dance?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You don't know heads or tails about Marvel, do you?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Nope. 

I gave up on comics long ago. 

Alan Moore and Neil Gaiman are the only guys whose comics I read these days. 

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> You want someone to do a virtual lap dance?

Click to collapse



That's DanceOff's job.  And he's not here.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You want someone to do a virtual lap dance?

Click to collapse



Too late. I have to go to Spanish in 5 minutes.
Adiós!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You don't know heads or tails about Marvel, do you?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



I only read Mad Magazine. Which was originally Mad Comics.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Meh Samsung is doing the Apple thing...
> 
> They control the market and dictate prices...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony?! Seriously?!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> You've pre-ordered it?
> How much is it in USD?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



$350 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Too late. I have to go to Spanish in 5 minutes.
> Adiós!

Click to collapse



Oy! Vamos!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Oy! Vamos!

Click to collapse



I have a study hall in 1½ hours with no homework. I'll see you then... Maybe.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> $350
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



DAMN. 
WHERE DO YOU COME FROM?!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Sony?! Seriously?!

Click to collapse



Sony's higher end models are notoriously expensive.

Dual core Krait for $550+? (Xperia T)

Seriously?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nope.
> 
> I gave up on comics long ago.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't read comics, I am just too damn familiar with almost all marvel games 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I have a study hall in 1½ hours with no homework. I'll see you then... Maybe.

Click to collapse



I'll probably be asleep... 

Bye.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Sony's higher end models are notoriously expensive.
> 
> Dual core Krait for $550+? (Xperia T)
> 
> Seriously?

Click to collapse



Xperia T isn't available here, nor Xperia V. 
Xperia acro S is only about 400$ only.


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

Just to make you guys feel better. My N4 cost me £30. That's not taking into account £150 I got from selling my sensation. So it cost me -£120

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Just to make you guys feel better. My N4 cost me £30. That's not taking into account £150 I got from selling my sensation. So it cost me -£120
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Dude! if it's still available there..i would like one of those.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Pusillanimity everybody.
> 
> Edit: Autocorrect.  I meant to say Ohai.

Click to collapse



Nice... Autocorrect?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> Xperia T isn't available here, nor Xperia V.
> Xperia acro S is only about 400$ only.

Click to collapse



Its single core 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> You've pre-ordered it?
> How much is it in USD?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's still a great deal...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Just to make you guys feel better. My N4 cost me £30. That's not taking into account £150 I got from selling my sensation. So it cost me -£120
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



And you'll pay 1500 pounds+ over 2 years before you get another upgrade...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nope.
> 
> I gave up on comics long ago.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you read gaimans books
I've got sandman complete first editions (not the graphic novels) and is a shame moore has become a recluse after watchmen was screened 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Its single core
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia acro S is dual core


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> And you'll pay 1500 pounds+ over 2 years before you get another upgrade...

Click to collapse



Off contract my friend  

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2013)

Night everyone.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Off contract my friend
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



NOW I'm jealous...

Tell me your secrets, stinky!   

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Night everyone.

Click to collapse



Gnite... roofies...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate this new nasty bug

I thought from so many hours that no one posted here..:banghead::banghead:

Guess what? Stupid bug unsubscribed the thread when I posted...
And I had 6 pages to read:banghead::banghead:



RohinZaraki said:


> If you're gonna go around quoting me on every post saying I should respect my elders, don't get mad when I take you for an _elderly elder_

Click to collapse



I didn't quote you and said anything at all about elders
It was sleepy... all sleepy..:banghead:




Prawesome said:


> Studying
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



which exam?




SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't correct your elders, kid.
> 
> I know that. But if Shield comes, the Avengers will not be far behind.

Click to collapse



Y U Saying elders elders today so many times..

Did someone grilled you for not respecting?






SleepyKrushna said:


> I'll probably be asleep...
> 
> Bye.

Click to collapse



:what::what:

This early?

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Xperia acro S is dual core

Click to collapse



It is? Then I guess the *Arc * S is single core. My bad 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> NOW I'm jealous...
> 
> Tell me your secrets, stinky!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. You weren't nice to me. And because of that I'll tell you that I got sim only contract for £50 for 12 months. 300min, unlimited texts, 500mb data per month. Just to make you feel worse. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Off contract my friend
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



30 pounds for a Nexus 4? How?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> :what::what:
> 
> This early?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on call for 24 hours starting 8 AM tomorrow...

It's supposed to be very tiring, so I'll go to sleep by 12- 12.15 AM today....


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I hate this new nasty bug
> 
> I thought from so many hours that no one posted here..:banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate that bug. It keeps doing the saklme for me. Question about the app. How do I see my subscribed threads folders? I can see them on the desktop site.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. You weren't nice to me. And because of that I'll tell you that I got sim only contract for £50 for 12 months. 300min, unlimited texts, 500mb data per month. Just to make you feel worse.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



*Packing my bag. 
I'm migrating to UK tomorrow.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. You weren't nice to me. And because of that I'll tell you that I got sim only contract for £50 for 12 months. 300min, unlimited texts, 500mb data per month. Just to make you feel worse.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



I don't care about that, UNDERCOVER.

LOOK AT THIS PATTERN.







You are feeling sleepy.

So, so sleepy.

Go to sleep.
Relax.

Now tell me your secrets!


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I don't care about that, UNDERCOVER.
> 
> LOOK AT THIS PATTERN.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO! 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I hate that bug. It keeps doing the saklme for me. Question about the app. How do I see my subscribed threads folders? I can see them on the desktop site.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Favorites tab ofcourse

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> *Packing my bag.
> I'm migrating to UK tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Where were you before

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I don't care about that, UNDERCOVER.
> 
> LOOK AT THIS PATTERN.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My xda password is *****121

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------

Ohai

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> My xda password is *****121
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You weakling.... 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> NO!
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Look at this one.






NOW TELL ME!


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Look at this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah. The other one was stronger. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Look at this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you think I'll get hypnotized on so small screen lol


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Look at this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1st pic failed in app

This one didn't do a thing either
So, you have failed in your attempt

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nah. The other one was stronger.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



Oh lookie here...

Another fascinating pattern...






Now?


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Where were you before
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



I'm the president of Mars.


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Oh lookie here...
> 
> Another fascinating pattern...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> 1st pic failed in app
> 
> This one didn't do a thing either
> So, you have failed in your attempt
> ...

Click to collapse



You schmucks! This didn't work on you coz it was meant for undercover.

Now shut up and watch me hypnotize his secrets out of him!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I'm the president of Mars.

Click to collapse



:what::what:

That's why I joined resistance to stop you guys

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Favorites tab ofcourse
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> ...

Click to collapse



I know. But how do I see the folders?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



+won

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4

Click to collapse



This will work.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You schmucks! This didn't work on you coz it was meant for undercover.
> 
> Now shut up and watch me hypnotize his secrets out of him!

Click to collapse



Fine vicey...







odetoandroid said:


> I know. But how do I see the folders?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



they all appear in same tab... 

I have 600+ in 4-5 folders.. all in fav tab itself..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> :what::what:
> 
> That's why I joined resistance to stop you guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm an Enlightened. And WE WILL WIN.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I'm an Enlightened. And WE WILL WIN.

Click to collapse



You can TRY



____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You can TRY
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We don't need a try. 
Because we know we're always the winner. 
You need a try because you want to know more about how strong we're.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Fine vicey...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me explain. I only have 10-15 subbed threads and they are all OT threads. On the desktop XDA I moved them into folders for Games, groups, etc. On the app they are all in one section. I want to be able to see the same folders I do on the desktop XDA. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> You can TRY
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Resistance bro fist!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Let me explain. I only have 10-15 subbed threads and they are all OT threads. On the desktop XDA I moved them into folders for Games, groups, etc. On the app they are all in one section. I want to be able to see the same folders I do on the desktop XDA.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not possible in app... atleast not yet..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> That's not possible in app... atleast not yet..
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Ah cool OK. 

Hey, Apex took away the discharge notice 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> We don't need a try.
> Because we know we're always the winner.
> You need a try because you want to know more about how strong we're.

Click to collapse



R.I.P English

Also, that didn't made any sense

And whatever... world is still here.. and nothing happened.. so, say whatever you wanna say
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

@deadly, studying for 10th pre-boards and boards 
@undercover, can you get me a visa to England? Plzzzz 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> R.I.P English
> 
> Also, that didn't made any sense
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*make 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

@Lewis You'll be happy to know I have pre ordered a N4 for only $300  guess form 4 won't be so bad, eh ?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Lewis You'll be happy to know I have pre ordered a N4 for only $300  guess form 4 won't be so bad, eh ?

Click to collapse



Play Store?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Play Store?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope. Uncle in da US


----------



## Apex (Jan 9, 2013)

Sup. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sup.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Boo

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sup.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Roof.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sup.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Lights

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Boo
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse



Ceiling. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Sup.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Thanks Apex

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Nope. Uncle in da US

Click to collapse



Kewl 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Apex.

Bye Apex. 

G'nite all. Gotta sleep early tonight.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Apex.
> 
> Bye Apex.
> 
> G'nite all. Gotta sleep early tonight.

Click to collapse



What eees theeeee tiiiimmeeee? 23:00?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> What eees theeeee tiiiimmeeee? 23:00?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



12.30 AM.

Night, Brodie.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> What eees theeeee tiiiimmeeee? 23:00?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



00:30IST

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> 12.30 AM.
> 
> Night, Brodie.

Click to collapse



Night, Broshna.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> 00:30IST
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Broshna said it first 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Thanks Apex
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



What made you change your mind?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Lewis You'll be happy to know I have pre ordered a N4 for only $300  guess form 4 won't be so bad, eh ?

Click to collapse



Can you order one for me? LOL 
I'll drive all the way down to Johor to take it.  
Give me your Nexus 4 and your Form 4 is gonna be awesome! 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 9, 2013)

Just got home from training. Pasta salad and homework next 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> @deadly, studying for 10th pre-boards and boards
> @undercover, can you get me a visa to England? Plzzzz
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein
> ...

Click to collapse



made works afaik:sly:






Apex_Strider said:


> Sup.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



long time no see






SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Apex.
> 
> Bye Apex.
> 
> G'nite all. Gotta sleep early tonight.

Click to collapse



you still here

Now GTS




odetoandroid said:


> What made you change your mind?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



better not to poke at it

Also, pm is better for this question /me thinks..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> better not to poke at it
> 
> Also, pm is better for this question /me thinks..

Click to collapse



^^^^ Me thinks the same!  And hello everybody, how is everyone this fine day?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> ^^^^ Me thinks the same!  And hello everybody, how is everyone this fine day?

Click to collapse



Good. You? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Me thinks the same!  And hello everybody, how is everyone this fine day?

Click to collapse



Quote fail

Ya it was great! I had my US relatives here and went out for dinner.. all in all.. good time..

How are you and things?

Edit: I see you got it right now.. prawn no comment on made/make
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Apex (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> What made you change your mind?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



All the "evidence" had been cleaned by mods. I can't reprimand based on nothing more than hearsay. Just no more out of hand trolling, harassing, or otherwise giving us a bad name as a fraternity - or I'll have you squished. 

#eyesonodie

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> All the "evidence" had been cleaned by mods. I can't reprimand based on nothing more than hearsay. Just no more out of hand trolling, harassing, or otherwise giving us a bad name as a fraternity - or I'll have you squished.
> 
> #eyesonodie
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Check out gli... 

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Quote fail
> 
> Ya it was great! I had my US relatives here and went out for dinner.. all in all.. good time..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You caught me before I fixed it...


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> All the "evidence" had been cleaned by mods. I can't reprimand based on nothing more than hearsay. Just no more out of hand trolling, harassing, or otherwise giving us a bad name as a fraternity - or I'll have you squished.
> 
> #eyesonodie
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Aye, aye boss! 

#thanksapex

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok guys, I'm lost. What's happening.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> or I'll have you squished.
> 
> #eyesonodie
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Like a bug? Or like a jellybean?

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 9, 2013)

@odie I have no problems witth you as a person or anything of that nature, but bringing a bad name to the frat is something that I will just not allow... and as the marshall, I am just looking out for the well-being of the frat!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Ok guys, I'm lost. What's happening.

Click to collapse



where:what:

Hope not on mars or some other place.. because Louie said he is at mars!






Prawesome said:


> Like a bug? Or like a jellybean?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



does it matter?

Squashing is just squashing

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> How are you and things?
> [/size]

Click to collapse



Very well! The wife actually stayed here last night = step in the right direction!  Yay!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> where:what:
> 
> Hope not on mars or some other place.. because Louie said he is at mars!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It kinda does

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> where:what:
> 
> Hope not on mars or some other place.. because Louie said he is at mars!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In this thread, and in xda. Fighting or something?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> @odie I have no problems witth you as a person or anything of that nature, but bringing a bad name to the frat is something that I will just not allow... and as the marshall, I am just looking out for the well-being of the frat!

Click to collapse



still on duty huh?



        You will be promoted if you do the job well
JK
    


____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like you members are doing your job  lol

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

Reverse multi-quote for a change 



Urahara said:


> In this thread, and in xda. Fighting or something?

Click to collapse



nope.. we have our Marshall here.. so no such things
Xda.. no idea.. its so big..




Prawesome said:


> It kinda does
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse





flastnoles11 said:


> Very well! The wife actually stayed here last night = step in the right direction!  Yay!

Click to collapse



good good:thumbup:

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> still on duty huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Always man, always...  as marshall, I don't get a day off...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm secretary... not much to do right now as secretary. I've just been answering the phones.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Looks like you members are doing your job  lol
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



:what::what:




        are you saying you didn't think we would :sly:
Or are you saying you didn't do much and thought same from us



____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> @odie I have no problems witth you as a person or anything of that nature, but bringing a bad name to the frat is something that I will just not allow... and as the marshall, I am just looking out for the well-being of the frat!

Click to collapse



I understand. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> I'm secretary... not much to do right now as secretary. I've just been answering the phones.

Click to collapse



From who?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmmmm.....  12 celcius (54 fahrenheit for those that don't know) taking my daughter to the park! Have fun everyone!  Talk to y'all in a bit!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> I understand.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blues Clues.


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Blues Clues.

Click to collapse



I love them  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I'm secretary... not much to do right now as secretary. I've just been answering the phones.

Click to collapse



There is another "duty" a secretary normally does. It involves a head. Two heads in fact.... 

Sent from my fridge. Make:LG Model:N4


----------



## Apex (Jan 9, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Check out gli...

Click to collapse



What am I looking for? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> What am I looking for?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Your marbles maybe, or a bag to put them in? 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> What am I looking for?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Not trying to get the guy in trouble, he seems to have laid off for now...  if I notice it again I will quote in a pm for ya...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not trying to get the guy in trouble, he seems to have laid off for now...  if I notice it again I will quote in a pm for ya...

Click to collapse



No, you wouldn't try to get anyone in trouble. Would you? 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## veeman (Jan 9, 2013)

Heya peoples.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Heya peoples.

Click to collapse



Bye


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Heya peoples.

Click to collapse



Hay.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 9, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Hay.

Click to collapse



Horses eat hay 

_ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
Albert Einstein _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Horses eat hay
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse



Grass too, jugg1es. 



        DBZ! Anybody?


----------



## veeman (Jan 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Horses eat hay
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse



Hearses tea yeh.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Morning, Historian.
> 
> Hope you remember to keep some extra Ambien from now on...
> Though I understand it's supposed to be hard to get an extra prescription...

Click to collapse



My wife has an extensive list of controlled substances she has a prescription for.  15 prescriptions in total, lol.

I don't take any. I prefer not to take any medication unless absolutely necessary. Even if I sprain my ankle, I'd rather know how it's hurt she treat it gently then numb the pain and think it's okay.  That's just me.  Neck up, I'll take something for it, though.

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Very well! The wife actually stayed here last night = step in the right direction!  Yay!

Click to collapse



I've missed a lot here with all that's going on in my life, so perhaps I'm wrong. It sounds like you're working out a separation? We went through that a year ago, and now all 3 of us are stronger for it.

Regardless, my best wishes and open pm box to you if you ever need it. #iknowthatfeelbro


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My wife has an extensive list of controlled substances she has a prescription for.  15 prescriptions in total, lol.
> 
> I don't take any. I prefer not to take any medication unless absolutely necessary. Even if I sprain my ankle, I'd rather know how it's hurt she treat it gently then numb the pain and think it's okay.  That's just me.  Neck up, I'll take something for it, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats sad. Hope ur wife gets off these annoying controlled prescriptions.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 9, 2013)

She needs them to survive, unfortunately.  She has a rare, chronic, potentially terminal nervous system disorder, plus insomnia, severe ptsd, hypertension, tachycardia and ocd.  It's believed by her medical team that it's all caused by horrific abuse she faced as a child.  Abuse>Ptsd> insomnia (20 hours/week of sleep for years)>dysautonomia(presenting as nerves unable to control her heart properly, leading to bp of 135/115 being normal, up to 180/125, frequent pulse as high as 120-145 bpm)

Best case scenario: 30+ more years of managing her health via prescriptions, unless the research going on in Israel regarding repairing damaged nerves can be applied to her.

But, we manage.  It's part of life and she's using what she's been through to write a book that should help many other people.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jan 9, 2013)

I need to change the name of my game  Check last post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2068183


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> She needs them to survive, unfortunately.  She has a rare, chronic, potentially terminal nervous system disorder, plus insomnia, severe ptsd, hypertension, tachycardia and ocd.  It's believed by her medical team that it's all caused by horrific abuse she faced as a child.  Abuse>Ptsd> insomnia (20 hours/week of sleep for years)>dysautonomia(presenting as nerves unable to control her heart properly, leading to bp of 135/115 being normal, up to 180/125, frequent pulse as high as 120-145 bpm)
> 
> Best case scenario: 30+ more years of managing her health via prescriptions, unless the research going on in Israel regarding repairing damaged nerves can be applied to her.
> 
> But, we manage.  It's part of life and she's using what she's been through to write a book that should help many other people.

Click to collapse



Hope she gets through life as easy as possible. 

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 9, 2013)

powerpoint45 said:


> I need to change the name of my game  Check last post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2068183

Click to collapse



Copyrights, trademarks, patents... They're all messed up


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

Anybody know why everytime I try to upload to goo.im, my whole Internet just shuts down until the upload finishes?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thread died.

Spent the last hour resisting strangling my son for him arguing about homework. All he had to do was take notes.  How the hell was I supposed to help him with it? Read the chapter for him?

I never have liked the average 11-15 year old.


----------



## Apex (Jan 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> She needs them to survive, unfortunately.  She has a rare, chronic, potentially terminal nervous system disorder, plus insomnia, severe ptsd, hypertension, tachycardia and ocd.  It's believed by her medical team that it's all caused by horrific abuse she faced as a child.  Abuse>Ptsd> insomnia (20 hours/week of sleep for years)>dysautonomia(presenting as nerves unable to control her heart properly, leading to bp of 135/115 being normal, up to 180/125, frequent pulse as high as 120-145 bpm)
> 
> Best case scenario: 30+ more years of managing her health via prescriptions, unless the research going on in Israel regarding repairing damaged nerves can be applied to her.
> 
> But, we manage.  It's part of life and she's using what she's been through to write a book that should help many other people.

Click to collapse



Wow man, just wow! I can't tell you how highly I regard you as a man/husband/friend. Not many people would have the gumption to deal with such a thing, but you seem to carry it without losing a step. I commend you on being such a phenomenal dude, and am happy things seem to be going better for you both (or so I am hoping they are)!



powerpoint45 said:


> I need to change the name of my game  Check last post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2068183

Click to collapse



Stop plugging your 8 bit game here, and pledge already. Sheesh...


----------



## Apex (Jan 10, 2013)

Also, I'll be here on Wednesday. So looking forward to it...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No, you wouldn't try to get anyone in trouble. Would you?
> 
> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse



he is doing his job..






veeman said:


> Heya peoples.

Click to collapse



hiya

Ohai apex, jriot

I was about to reply last night & my battery went out lol.. I didn't even notice..


____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> he is doing his job..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You awake now?
I still haven't checked out that anime. What was it called?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I was about to reply last night & my battery went out lol.. I didn't even notice..
> 
> 
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Suuuuree it did 

Ohai people of the Chi


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thread died.
> 
> Spent the last hour resisting strangling my son for him arguing about homework. All he had to do was take notes.  How the hell was I supposed to help him with it? Read the chapter for him?
> 
> I never have liked the average 11-15 year old.

Click to collapse



You hate me. 
I do my homework by myself. My parents are too stupid (Best terms of putting. Not meant to be rude) to help anyways. My sister, on the other hand, has my Dad spend hours doing her homework and reports.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You awake now?
> I still haven't checked out that anime. What was it called?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Im posting here while im asleep

Prince of tennis



RohinZaraki said:


> Suuuuree it did
> 
> Ohai people of the Chi

Click to collapse



I freaked out for a sec thinking what happened..
Then saw 0 battery 
What you upto?
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Im posting here while im asleep
> 
> Prince of tennis
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The new prince of tennis?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Im posting here while im asleep
> 
> Prince of tennis
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You play tennis?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

Anybody know If I can cook "Chef Boyardee Mini Ravioli" in the can it comes in?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Anybody know If I can cook "Chef Boyardee Mini Ravioli" in the can it comes in?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, just stick the can in the microwave. No need to open or anything. If you see sparks and smoke, it's ok. That's part of the cooking process.

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

This guy is just too badass.

http://iwantmoar.com/4843


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, just stick the can in the microwave. No need to open or anything. If you see sparks and smoke, it's ok. That's part of the cooking process.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, it freaking exploded! What the heck man?! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, just stick the can in the microwave. No need to open or anything. If you see sparks and smoke, it's ok. That's part of the cooking process.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know about badass, but he definitely has no shame!  how's everyone doing tonight (or afternoon, or morning depending on where in the world you are)?


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Dude, it freaking exploded! What the heck man?!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, it cooked didn't it? Stop being so picky. You wanted to cook it and my method cooked it.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I freaked out for a sec thinking what happened..
> Then saw 0 battery
> What you upto?
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Being sick


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Being sick

Click to collapse



Well, then stop it! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I don't know about badass, but he definitely has no shame!  how's everyone doing tonight (or afternoon, or morning depending on where in the world you are)?

Click to collapse



 badass

That is one of the strangest websites I've ever been to.

http://iwantmoar.com/1436

It seems to be a bear chasing two naked men and then two naked men chasing a bear.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> badass
> 
> That is one of the strangest websites I've ever been to.
> 
> http://iwantmoar.com/1436

Click to collapse



I don't get it. What is it? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Dude, it freaking exploded! What the heck man?!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did you really put a metal can in the microwave...  if so, you deserved to have it explode...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Did you really put a metal can in the microwave...  if so, you deserved to have it explode...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but it didn't explode. Tastes a little metalic though.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I don't get it. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



It seems to be a bear chasing two naked men and then two naked men chasing a bear.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> The new prince of tennis?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



that's new series of that anime.. first see old one.. its just "prince of tennis" 176 episodes or so..






veeman said:


> You play tennis?

Click to collapse



that and golf is only thing left to try and would love to try






veeman said:


> Well, it cooked didn't it? Stop being so picky. You wanted to cook it and my method cooked it.

Click to collapse



it should be edible too you know..




RohinZaraki said:


> Being sick

Click to collapse



why

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yeah, but it didn't explode. Tastes a little metalic though.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you eat too much, you'll start craving some..


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wife just showed up!  night everyone!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You hate me.
> I do my homework by myself. My parents are too stupid (Best terms of putting. Not meant to be rude) to help anyways. My sister, on the other hand, has my Dad spend hours doing her homework and reports.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I said average. We all know the AVERAGE 4 yr old, 11-15 yr old and 19-23 yr old are annoying.
4: old enough to finally start getting into real trouble
11-15: beginning to test boundaries of authority, hormonal, arrogant.
19-23: still arrogant, refuse to act like adults, think they're geniuses, adults, and unstoppable.

If anyone doesn't fit those stereotypes, I have no problem with them. Maybe part of that is Southern California, though.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> It seems to be a bear chasing two naked men and then two naked men chasing a bear.

Click to collapse



dafuq is going on in that site then

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> dafuq is going on in that site then
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



idk, why don't you visit it and find out?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Wife just showed up!  night everyone!

Click to collapse



good night then.. dont get back on xda until tomorrow



jRi0T68 said:


> I said average. We all know the AVERAGE 4 yr old, 11-15 yr old and 19-23 yr old are annoying.
> 4: old enough to finally start getting into real trouble
> 11-15: beginning to test boundaries of authority, hormonal, arrogant.
> 19-23: still arrogant, refuse to act like adults, think they're geniuses, adults, and unstoppable.
> ...

Click to collapse



glad I'm not average then

I'm above average.. third category... I'm exactly opposite of what you wrote above


veeman said:


> idk, why don't you visit it and find out?

Click to collapse



too lazy to do that

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I said average. We all know the AVERAGE 4 yr old, 11-15 yr old and 19-23 yr old are annoying.
> 4: old enough to finally start getting into real trouble
> 11-15: beginning to test boundaries of authority, hormonal, arrogant.
> 19-23: still arrogant, refuse to act like adults, think they're geniuses, adults, and unstoppable.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha, I'm 17. According to your standard, I'm not annoying. 

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> good night then.. dont get back on xda until tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://iwantmoar.com/646


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I said average. We all know the AVERAGE 4 yr old, 11-15 yr old and 19-23 yr old are annoying.
> 4: old enough to finally start getting into real trouble
> 11-15: beginning to test boundaries of authority, hormonal, arrogant.
> 19-23: still arrogant, refuse to act like adults, think they're geniuses, adults, and unstoppable.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm not average. I'm above average! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yeah, I'm not average. I'm above average!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Was that a sausage joke?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ha, I'm 17. According to your standard, I'm not annoying.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Every rule has exceptions, troll.



Spoiler



But, in this case, you're usually funny when trolling


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Every rule has exceptions, troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol 

also, this picture is too awesome to describe


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> lol
> 
> also, this picture is too awesome to describe

Click to collapse



Dinosaur puking up a rainbow. What could be more epic?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

Aaaaaaand veeman changes his avatar. :thumbup:

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Dinosaur puking up a rainbow. What could be more epic?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Time for a rate the avatar thread visit then?

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Dinosaur puking up a rainbow. What could be more epic?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Time for a rate the avatar thread visit then?
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



A visit has been paid.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> A visit has been paid.

Click to collapse



Aaaaaand rated too

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning Freetos/Brahs/muffins/jugglers(that was for you jugg )

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Morning Freetos/Brahs/muffins/jugglers(that was for you jugg )
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Good night.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Good night.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



No.I am staying 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not trying to get the guy in trouble, he seems to have laid off for now...  if I notice it again I will quote in a pm for ya...

Click to collapse



Me?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 10, 2013)

CES update
http://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_announces_exynos_5_octa_an_a15_and_a7_hybrid_beast-news-5325.php 
Octa cored processors

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## K.A. (Jan 10, 2013)

G'Afternoon, everyone!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

Good night everybody.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 10, 2013)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaai!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 10, 2013)

After noon,night and hi guys 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> After noon,night and hi guys
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Y U NO HI GIRLS?! SEXISM?! 
There's one girl here, I've forgotten who she's...Jessica is it?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 10, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Y U NO HI GIRLS?! SEXISM?!
> There's one girl here, I've forgotten who she's...Jessica is it?

Click to collapse



So you still the enemy? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning muffins 
Hi Axis_Drummer, how's it hanging? 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> Hi Axis_Drummer, how's it hanging?
> 
> _ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
> Aldous Huxley _

Click to collapse



A little to the right this time, but low nonetheless. 

I'm good. How about yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> A little to the right this time, but low nonetheless.
> 
> I'm good. How about yourself?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad, it's 8am and I'm the only one awake. Think I'll let them all sleep whilst i update my rom and drink tea whilst i Read these here threads 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Morning Freetos/Brahs/muffins/jugglers(that was for you jugg )
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Morning prawesome, oh look. I spelled it right for once 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Not bad, it's 8am and I'm the only one awake. Think I'll let them all sleep whilst i update my rom and drink tea whilst i Read these here threads
> 
> _ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
> Aldous Huxley _
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a plan brotha man 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 10, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So you still the enemy?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'll see first. Which is stronger when I got a new phone. Then I'll join it. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 10, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So you still the enemy?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



The enemy?  A rock writer?




Well hey, I'm incendiary too, don't stop there!

Name that movie.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Not bad, it's 8am and I'm the only one awake. Think I'll let them all sleep whilst i update my rom and drink tea whilst i Read these here threads
> 
> _ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
> Aldous Huxley _
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations. You win an internetz

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

Ohai guys







Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> CES update
> http://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_announces_exynos_5_octa_an_a15_and_a7_hybrid_beast-news-5325.php
> Octa cored processors
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Oh the humanity!

If that ends up in the next Galaxy S, I'll be giddy like a school girl. Totally worth skipping SIII. My GSII is more than I need now, but I'm looking forward to what this next gen brings.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GIVE ME YOUR NEXUS 4 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> GIVE ME YOUR NEXUS 4
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Picture me as the horse. The car is the N4...see what I did to the car  ? Underground ftw !

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 10, 2013)

Hai

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Finally someone revived this place


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Thread revival procedure checklist complete.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 10, 2013)

Just watched a vid on samsung youm screen, wow thats awesome!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Just watched a vid on samsung youm screen, wow thats awesome!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sammy, high as duck, making bendy screens and sh!t  seriously, what were they smoking in Korea  ?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Oh the humanity!
> 
> If that ends up in the next Galaxy S, I'll be giddy like a school girl. Totally worth skipping SIII. My GSII is more than I need now, but I'm looking forward to what this next gen brings.

Click to collapse



Lol...I think its gonna
come first in S4 






RohinZaraki said:


> Sammy, high as duck, making bendy screens and sh!t  seriously, what were they smoking in Korea  ?

Click to collapse



Samsung=Real innovators, seriously ....
Oh, and I think they are smoking their own 'tool' to get high..They wouldn't want others to get their hands on it, would they? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone know a good source for passcodes?



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Samsung=Real innovators, seriously ....
> Oh, and I think they are smoking their own 'tool' to get high..They wouldn't want others to get their hands on it, would they?

Click to collapse



High on Exynos and Amoled 

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Anyone know a good source for passcodes?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I found this...does that help


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> High on Exynos and Amoled
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




._____.


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> ._____.
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



 something to cheer you up


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> something to cheer you up

Click to collapse



Guess it didn't work 
Ohai there.. 

@qf.. try this

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Guess it didn't work
> Ohai there..
> 
> @qf.. try this
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai obama


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai obama

Click to collapse



**looks around**
Who me?




        I'm just a thread president 


____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> **looks around**
> Who me?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oui, El Presidente


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Oui, El Presidente

Click to collapse



how is school going?
No homework today?

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Oui, El Presidente

Click to collapse



I'll KILL YOU. 
NEVER TREAT N4 BADLY. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> how is school going?
> No homework today?
> 
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Sucks but I'll manage







LewisGauss said:


> I'll KILL YOU.
> NEVER TREAT N4 BADLY.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> ...

Click to collapse



Boo freakin hoo  lol

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 10, 2013)

My phone. Galaxy y has been mentioned on xda portap. As broadcom gave a few drivers.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guys what's up?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

Bumppppp

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Hey guys what's up?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



roof

Tried the anime?

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> roof
> 
> Tried the anime?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not yet. I'm at school right now. In American History class. Learning about the Civil War and the underground railroad. Levi Coffin. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Not yet. I'm at school right now. In American History class. Learning about the Civil War and the underground railroad. Levi Coffin.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sounds interesting (I'm serious. I like history). How are you on your KF though?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Sounds interesting (I'm serious. I like history). How are you on your KF though?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just sitting on my desk. Behind my History book.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> roof

Click to collapse



I'm not up!!
Someone pulled this yesterday too, guess it was you.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 10, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm not up!!
> Someone pulled this yesterday too, guess it was you.

Click to collapse



You ride roofs -.- right?
Seewhatididthere 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Just sitting on my desk. Behind my History book.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sweet. Deva . I wonder what you're teacher will do if she catches you. How do you have internet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 10, 2013)

Sup 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Sup
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think you already know 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm not up!!
> Someone pulled this yesterday too, guess it was you.

Click to collapse



You are a roof?




i thought you were doing this
 vvvvvvv


Prawesome said:


> You ride roofs -.- right?
> Seewhatididthere
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Ohai prawn

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 10, 2013)

Just had one piece of cheese and one rice cracker. It's time to sleep. Good night guys. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 10, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Just had one piece of cheese and one rice cracker. It's time to sleep. Good night guys.
> 
> _Check out the Chi Delta Alpha Frat House in OT!_
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Night

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi brothas...

Tired after a looong day...

Gonna sleep soon, so just passing through... 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 10, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi brothas...
> 
> Tired after a looong day...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good... and good night


See ya tomorrow then..
Btw.. problem solved.. thanks again 

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Good... and good night
> 
> 
> See ya tomorrow then..
> ...

Click to collapse



Told ya... it'll go away....

Might occasionally come back, but not for long...

Imma go sleep now...

G'nite...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Sweet. Deva . I wonder what you're teacher will do if she catches you. How do you have internet?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's a he. And he's the best teacher in the school. If he saw me, he probably wouldn't do anything. And there's wi-fi at my school.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

Ohai Jessica.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Ohai Jessica.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi Becky.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Ohai Jessica.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who says hi to themselves.

Ohai all.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hi Becky.

Click to collapse



My name isn't Rebekkah anymore. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> My name isn't Rebekkah anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hi Olivia.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hi Olivia.

Click to collapse



I hate that name.
Also, my kindle doesn't know the word hate. It thinks I mean hats! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------

Hey guys, guess what tomorrow is!




:beer::beer::beer:
Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I hate that name.
> Also, my kindle doesn't know the word hate. It thinks I mean hats!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



Link no.work

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Link no.work
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Check again.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 10, 2013)

[/COLOR]





Urahara said:


> I hate that name.
> Also, my kindle doesn't know the word hate. It thinks I mean hats!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate that song. Soo annoying.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

4D1L said:


> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? It's my favorite song!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Really? It's my favorite song!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



It is. Critics even say worst song ever. 

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

4D1L said:


> It is. Critics even say worst song ever.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Oh, well I still like it!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Oh, well I still like it!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tell me why

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I hate that name.
> Also, my kindle doesn't know the word hate. It thinks I mean hats!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



I love that name.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol, me and deadly stopz posting regularly and threadz goes deadz 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

evening 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> evening
> 
> _ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
> Aldous Huxley _

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry for not posting today. My mind have been on IRL stuff. Signing out and going to sleep! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> No.

Click to collapse



Awwwwww,why? 

_ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
Aldous Huxley _


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Awwwwww,why?
> 
> _ An intellectual is a person who has discovered something more interesting than sex.
> Aldous Huxley _

Click to collapse



One does not simply ice muffins.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 10, 2013)

Just so you know, I don't really like that song. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Just so you know, I don't really like that song.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



You know you love it!  Where is everyone tonight????


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You know you love it!  Where is everyone tonight????

Click to collapse



I have no idea. I've been porting ROMS and making aroma scripts for them. Except I always get a freaking syntax error on the last line. I had it working, I added one feature in the middle, and somehow the last line gets the error.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Mjuksel (Jan 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Its booting... and even os is getting loaded... I can tell due to hard disk usage light patterns... its just display off.. the monitor power button light blinks for a sec and acts like when PC is not on...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _★Nothing is True.. Everything is Permitted©★
> Have you seen a Muffin..?_

Click to collapse



Check ur Ram

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I have no idea. I've been porting ROMS and making aroma scripts for them. Except I always get a freaking syntax error on the last line. I had it working, I added one feature in the middle, and somehow the last line gets the error.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Edit- sorry no time...  you can post the script and error here though and someone will take a look eventually... (daughter just busted her lip wide open, dealing with that...)


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



FTFY




Mjuksel said:


> Check ur Ram
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 You went back 1000 pages
Its because
my monitor is not working... 




flastnoles11 said:


> You know you love it!  Where is everyone tonight????

Click to collapse



iseewhatyoudidthere

Its morning
Hi everyone.. 
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> You went back 1000 pages
> ...

Click to collapse



The one I posted didn't work? 
Works on computer...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> The one I posted didn't work?
> Works on computer...

Click to collapse



It works, but its not embedded like the one deadly posted.... just a link...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> The one I posted didn't work?
> Works on computer...

Click to collapse



You should not use "&list blah blah..
View attachment 1634916

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Edit- sorry no time...  you can post the script and error here though and someone will take a look eventually... (daughter just busted her lip wide open, dealing with that...)

Click to collapse



I can figure it out myself. It happens anytime I add a feature I don't know much about. That sucks about your daughter. My 2 year old brother actually ate some gel stuff that comes in little packets in packages like shoes and we had to call poison control.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

---------- Post added 11th January 2013 at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was 10th January 2013 at 11:58 PM ----------

Dang. 12:30AM and I still have a report to do and tests to study for. Oh well, tomorrow's Friday. I don't need sleep. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I can figure it out myself. It happens anytime I add a feature I don't know much about. That sucks about your daughter. My 2 year old brother actually ate some gel stuff that comes in little packets in packages like shoes and we had to call poison control.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: good for you wanting to tackle it on your own! That's the way I learned, lots of trial and error!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: good for you wanting to tackle it on your own! That's the way I learned, lots of trial and error!

Click to collapse



Yeah. Only annoying thing is it takes about 3 minutes to copy the ROM to my kindle fire. So it get's very frustrating when I get a syntax error.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 11, 2013)

What's up guys?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys?

Click to collapse



Nothing.
Good night guys.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nothing.
> Good night guys.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's afternoon here!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> It's afternoon here!

Click to collapse



12:55AM here!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> 12:55AM here!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



1:57pm here!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> 1:57pm here!!

Click to collapse



What?! 
VooDoo magic for sure!

Now, before I go to bed, let's end with a huge shocker...



        I'm pregnant!
    

Kbye guys. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What?!
> VooDoo magic for sure!
> 
> Now, before I go to bed, let's end with a huge shocker...
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU'RE TOO SLOW. 
ARE YOU A GIRL?!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What?!
> VooDoo magic for sure!
> 
> Now, before I go to bed, let's end with a huge shocker...
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq:what:

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What?!
> VooDoo magic for sure!
> 
> Now, before I go to bed, let's end with a huge shocker...
> ...

Click to collapse



Trollololololololol


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What?!
> VooDoo magic for sure!
> 
> Now, before I go to bed, let's end with a huge shocker...
> ...

Click to collapse



Girls in xda :shocked:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> It's a he. And he's the best teacher in the school. If he saw me, he probably wouldn't do anything. And there's wi-fi at my school.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I didn't say it was a she. I called you a deva 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 AM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> YOU'RE TOO SLOW.
> ARE YOU A GIRL?!

Click to collapse



She just had her period yesterday 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What?!
> VooDoo magic for sure!
> 
> Now, before I go to bed, let's end with a huge shocker...
> ...

Click to collapse



1. You're a girl.
2. You're into Android, XDA and stuff
3. You like anime.

Either you're lying about being a girl Orr god has finally answered our prayers 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> 1. You're a girl.
> 2. You're into Android, XDA and stuff
> 3. You like anime.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think he's lying 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app
Edit
He/she *

Let's assume it gender less for the time being


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Let's assume it gender less for the time being

Click to collapse



That stole the show 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That stole the show
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone here play pool break pro?  Looking for an opponent.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## _Variable (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Anyone here play pool break pro?  Looking for an opponent.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I do.. give me 20 mins or so.. will finish lunch

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I do.. give me 20 mins or so.. will finish lunch
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Aiight.

8ball, 8' table...name is fuq.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Aiight.
> 
> 8ball, 8' table...name is fuq.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



OK.. loading app
Waiting 
Edit: guess you are playing with quasi.. I will watch movie then..
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 11, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What time is it where you are?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Anyone here play pool break pro?  Looking for an opponent.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Installing the game wait 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

Skinny what's the app name in play store?? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Installing the game wait
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Installing without knowing name

Its what he said.. pool break pro

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Installing without knowing name
> 
> Its what he said.. pool break pro
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pool break lite 
That's what I'm able to find no pro version  

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Pool break lite
> That's what I'm able to find no pro version
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pro is paid version of lite .. that's all.. so up for a match?

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Pool break lite
> That's what I'm able to find no pro version
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That will work 

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Pro is paid version of lite .. that's all.. so up for a match?
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Yeah how to play with you ? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

8 pool 8 ft table private id deadly.

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Yeah how to play with you ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.. pm me your gtalk.. its easier that way.. I'm outside for an hour..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What?!
> VooDoo magic for sure!
> 
> Now, before I go to bed, let's end with a huge shocker...
> ...

Click to collapse



Joseph, you are one big troll. 

---------- Post added at 06:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------

I just realized that the dinosaur in my profile picture is actually a Trollosaurus Rex.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

Afternoon muffins 

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## veeman (Jan 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> _ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
> Chinese Proverb _

Click to collapse



Morning :sly: :what:


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Morning :sly: :what:

Click to collapse



Evening :sly::what:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh good morning everybody...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------

OT has died. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Oh good morning everybody...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai

Ps-
See last few pages 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 11, 2013)

Derp


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Oh good morning everybody...
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you killed it with your gender bender crap


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well you killed it with your gender bender crap

Click to collapse



OT is really dead today no wonder its Friday  7 am wakin up in the mornin gotta be fresh...

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well you killed it with your gender bender crap

Click to collapse



Nope. This never happened. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> The ultimate troll! I've been a girl the whole time!
> Man, that was hard to keep a secret for 6 months!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Alright but are you seriously pregnant 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

And a girl into android and soccer daafuq 
Very strange -_- 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Alright but are you seriously pregnant
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah. It was just my way of revealing my big secret.
What? Girls can't like android and soccer?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nah. It was just my way of revealing my big secret.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hahaha you trolled us  still not sure about your gender :what:
Can you give proofs ?about your being male/female ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hahaha you trolled us  still not sure about your gender :what:
> Can you give proofs ?about your being male/female ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pics good enough?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nah. It was just my way of revealing my big secret.
> What? Girls can't like android and soccer?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nah girls = iPhone/BlackBery 
Soccer Nah just cheerleaders

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nah. It was just my way of revealing my big secret.
> What? Girls can't like android and soccer?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, not Android, XDA, Anime and soccer...at the same time ...c'mon, show us a mugshot at least  I'll post mine if anyone hasn't seen it


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Pics good enough?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



 but you may give your friends/whateva pics 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

Finally OT is alive after so long 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Nah girls = iPhone/BlackBery
> Soccer Nah just cheerleaders
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



All my friends play soccer. I don't even have a phone. Just a kindle fire.







RohinZaraki said:


> Well, not Android, XDA, Anime and soccer...at the same time ...c'mon, show us a mugshot at least  I'll post mine if anyone hasn't seen it

Click to collapse



When I get home. I'm in History right now.
I've seen yourself already.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> When I get home. I'm in History right now.
> I've seen yourself already.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



'Murica...the only place where students can XDA during classes  lucky  my school doesn't even know what the hell is xda and those who hear it get the impression it's a porn site (the fact it has an X in the name)

Well, this is me guys  just your typical 15 year old


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> All my friends play soccer. I don't even have a phone. Just a kindle fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is kindle fire about I saw a YouTube video on it there was some amazon crap in it ! Can't you use it as a normal tablet ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> 'Murica...the only place where students can XDA during classes  lucky  my school doesn't even know what the hell is xda and those who hear it get the impression it's a porn site (the fact it has an X in the name)
> 
> Well, this is me guys  just your typical 15 year old

Click to collapse



I already saw your pic in another thread 
Me here 

A random pic from gallery me at a hills on a trip 

Yeah I'm also 15

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What is kindle fire about I saw a YouTube video on it there was some amazon crap in it ! Can't you use it as a normal tablet ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's called Amazon OS, and it's better than android! 
Remember that?
The kindle runs a skinned Gingerbread 2.3.4 I think. But you can get CM10.1 on it.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I already saw your pic in another thread
> Me here
> View attachment 1636096
> A random pic from gallery me at a hills on a trip
> ...

Click to collapse



 you really do look like a dancer


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> you really do look like a dancer

Click to collapse



Why ? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> It's called Amazon OS, and it's better than android!
> Remember that?
> The kindle runs a skinned Gingerbread 2.3.4 I think. But you can get CM10.1 on it.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah I know what's the cost?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

Testing new tapatalk sig...

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Testing new tapatalk sig...
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I don't trust you anymore.

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I don't trust you anymore.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's fine. 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Testing new tapatalk sig...
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Ha you have school today! I don't! I at home just being ultra bored while the parents are at work..

BTW; like the new sig


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Ha you have school today! I don't! I at home just being ultra bored while the parents are at work..
> 
> BTW; like the new sig

Click to collapse



Yup. I'm 100% girl.
You're lucky. I hate school.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> That's fine.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



We need proofs ! 
Until then you are considered genderless 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> We need proofs !
> Until then you are considered genderless
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just wait. I'll post them in 4½ hours. That's when school ends.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yup. I'm 100% girl.
> You're lucky. I hate school.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I am also getting bored at home ! I love school until there ain't no tests and homework only friendz

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Just wait. I'll post them in 4½ hours. That's when school ends.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You are in school right now ? Wtf! We aint allowed to bring phones to school anyways we do but tablet in school 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yup. I'm 100% girl.
> You're lucky. I hate school.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse





____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Why ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Whaddya mean why ? It's a compliment


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Whaddya mean why ? It's a compliment

Click to collapse



Oh thanks 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 11, 2013)

Taken from my news feed...what the serious f*ck, Bing ??


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



No. I'm totally serious.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Taken from my news feed...what the serious f*ck, Bing ??

Click to collapse



Wtf is this is this related to urahara/Jessica ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> No. I'm totally serious.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse







        orlynao.jpg



____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> orlynao.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> orlynao.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. Surprised?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone. 




Urahara said:


> Yup. I'm 100% girl.
> You're lucky. I hate school.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Hi Joseph.

I think it's time the frat knew the truth.

You're Joseph. Halfway to becoming Jessica. 

Or Penny. Or Rachel. Or Becky. Or Sarah.

You've not decided what you're name will be after the operation, have you? 

Chi Delta Alpha, now you know. :sly:

You're welcome. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Ohai
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ohai 



Urahara said:


> Yeah. Surprised?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



nope

Because I knew this... vvvvvvvv




SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ohai there


____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I am 100% serious about this. Check my intro.

The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------

Bye guys. I'll be back at 4PM. With pics!

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> ohai there
> 
> 
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse





Hi deadly.




Urahara said:


> No. I am 100% serious about this. Check my intro.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK.
I think you MIGHT not be trolling, but pics, or it didn't happen.
And pics with date & time would be the best proof. Just saying. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

Does anyones search works on tapatalk

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have a camera as I've said before. But I can post pictures previously taken of me. Once I get home.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I don't have a camera as I've said before. But I can post pictures previously taken of me. Once I get home.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



What's the time now ? In your time zone ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> Does anyones search works on tapatalk
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



No it doesn't but its supposed to 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I don't have a camera as I've said before. But I can post pictures previously taken of me. Once I get home.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Ah lol do whatever.
If you say you're Jessica, then you're Jessica.
If you say you're Joseph, then you're Joseph.


Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I don't have a camera as I've said before. But I can post pictures previously taken of me. Once I get home.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Ain't you on Facebook ? Dont say you are not! Give us profile link thats enough 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Ain't you on Facebook ? Dont say you are not! Give us profile link thats enough
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



NO.

We don't want that. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> NO.
> 
> We don't want that.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Why not ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Why not ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Facebook is asking for too much.

You can go share Facebook on PM, but don't do it here, on this thread, in public, where all the trolls can see it. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Facebook is asking for too much.
> 
> You can go share Facebook on PM, but don't do it here, on this thread, in public, where all the trolls can see it. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Then why do I have Facebook link in my profile ? Everyone can see it 
Damn I gotta remove it 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 11, 2013)

What's going on guys, girls and... IT.. 

How's everyone doing?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Sleepy how come you have sensation 4G when there's no 4G in India. 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> What's going on guys, girls and... IT..
> 
> How's everyone doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Urahara is trolling / was trolling us ! We don't know he is Jessica or Joseph !

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Sleepy how come you have sensation 4G when there's no 4G in India.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you don't already know, the Sensation 4G is the T-Mo US version of the Intl sensation.
No difference in hardware, just that T-mo wanted to call it 4G. Even thought it's 3G. 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------

Axis knows about it.

Pun intended. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> If you don't already know, the Sensation 4G is the T-Mo US version of the Intl sensation.
> No difference in hardware, just that T-mo wanted to call it 4G. Even thought it's 3G.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine
> ...

Click to collapse



So you have 4G capabilities ? Or not.

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> So you have 4G capabilities ? Or not.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's 3G.

T-Mobile marketed 3G as 4G for some time. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Axis knows about it.
> 
> Pun intended.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



What is this you speak of..?
I know nothing :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's 3G.
> 
> T-Mobile marketed 3G as 4G for some time.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



They were trolling ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What is this you speak of..?
> I know nothing :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nobody does. :what:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What is this you speak of..?
> I know nothing :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Go through last few pages its fun 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> They were trolling ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just trying to fool their customers.

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------




DanceOff said:


> Go through last few pages its fun
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He knows. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Just trying to fool their customers.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ROBURL 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> ROBURL
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wut?

Kids nowadays. Short forms for everything. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Wut?
> 
> Kids nowadays. Short forms for everything.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Rolling On Bed Under Rajai Laughing


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nobody does. :what:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



You guys 
I'm too baked for those apples. 




DanceOff said:


> Go through last few pages its fun
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I did, and I see. 
Trolls, eh. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Rolling On Bed Under Rajai Laughing
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Rolling On Bed Under Rajai Laughing
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:what:
Say what?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You guys
> I'm too baked for those apples.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just entertaining ourselves, man.
Wassup?


Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :what:
> Say what?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You won't get it only for Indians 
Its getting cold here so we reformed ROFL to ROBURL 
And razai = a thick blanket 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 11, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Just entertaining ourselves, man.
> Wassup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Lol I know 
Not much man, just hanging out. You?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> You won't get it only for Indians
> Its getting cold here so we reformed ROFL to ROBURL
> And razai = a thick blanket
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I see lol
It's a little cold here too. Has been for a while now. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I know
> Not much man, just hanging out. You?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> ...

Click to collapse



Going to sleep soon....

Zzxzzzzzzzzzzz

Kthxbye.


Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Trying to sleep will come back if I fail 

zzZ...

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ok everyone, wake up and start posting, its lonely around this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------

Screw it, nap time I guess...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello all.

So, Jesseph/Joesica is transgender, flastnoles thinks we should all be poting (pot-ing?)



DanceOff said:


> Rolling On Bed Under Rajai Laughing
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I really hope Rajai is either a blanket, piece of furniture or a girl's name.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> So, Jesseph/Joesica is transgender, flastnoles thinks we should all be poting (pot-ing?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes it is. Rajai means blanket in indian(i think), bengali(i definetly know), and some other languages too.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Yes. Yes it is. Rajai means blanket in indian(i think), bengali(i definetly know), and some other languages too.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



No in Hindi 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> No in Hindi
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



U mean

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

Dang guys. I'm honestly *not* kidding.
I feel like the boy who cried wolf.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Dang guys. I'm honestly *not* kidding.
> I feel like the boy who cried wolf.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Prove it.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Prove it.

Click to collapse



I offered pics.
Wait until I get home.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I offered pics.
> Wait until I get home.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



When is this?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

4D1L said:


> When is this?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



4 pm 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> 4 pm
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its 8pm here.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Its 8pm here.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



2 am here 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 11, 2013)

It's 3:40pm and feels like 2am..
Raining and grey as hell outside, and not a soul in sight :what: and then this comes on the radio..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Awesome. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 11, 2013)

This sucks...8°C outside and it had to happen when we had to go out for dinner  And to make things worse, wind too..
Kinda fun though 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> This sucks...8°C outside and it had to happen when we had to go out for dinner  And to make things worse, wind too..
> Kinda fun though
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



You go out for dinner at 2:20 am ? And its 12 Celsius 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> My name is Jessica........I named myself Josepho1997. I named myself that because I figured I'd get more help and respect....Have everybody think I'm a boy, then announce my true gender. It was hard. I had to watch every reply I posted to make sure it didn't give me away

Click to collapse



Interesting ... 
If you are a girl, then you have been doing a really good job of concealing yourself.
If you are a boy, then you have got to watch your back because someone's put on you the troll hitlist 

Oddly enough, however, I feel like you are not lying this time 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein 

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> You go out for dinner at 2:20 am ? And its 12 Celsius
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't live where you think I am 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## veeman (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> No. I am 100% serious about this. Check my intro.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Olivia.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my. Friday night! I love it! 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 11, 2013)

If the female thing is true, then when she said she slept in his sister's room makes much more sense.

I officially believe it's either a female troll or male creeper.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

Im getting suspucious.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol why are you here? Leave now. :sly:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Sorry. An hour late. I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That could be an image from google images. More verification needed for me.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Sorry. An hour late. I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems legit 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> That could be an image from google images. More verification needed for me.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Hold up a note saying XDA, then we'll believe you 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Seems legit
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was that for me?

Good suggestion though.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

4D1L said:


> That could be an image from google images. More verification needed for me.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I don't care if you don't believe me. If you think I googled this, then google it for yourself. I posted a pic. Isn't that proof enough?

The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Seems legit
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36585733 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

4D1L said:


> That could be an image from google images. More verification needed for me.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Well it doesn't show up on Google image search, seems legit 

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## Apex (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I don't care if you don't believe me. If you think I googled this, then google it for yourself. I posted a pic. Isn't that proof enough?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Needed: 

Moar proof. Make a video of you talking about Chi Delta Alpha and how you want to eat all the muffins you can. Then, post to the shared YouTube account and embed the vid here. 

Then we shall believe you, oh wannabe Grand Troll of xda!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Needed:
> 
> Moar proof. Make a video of you talking about Chi Delta Alpha and how you want to eat all the muffins you can. Then, post to the shared YouTube account and embed the vid here.
> 
> Then we shall believe you, oh wannabe Grand Troll of xda!

Click to collapse



No camera. I was serious about that. Anything else I can do to prove it?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Sorry. An hour late. I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My right, or proper right? The other one (blond) has chipmuckitis...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> My right, or proper right? The other one (blond) has chipmuckitis...

Click to collapse



The blond one's my friend Rachael. I'm Jessica(that's really my name)
Rachael's really sensitive about that. People make fun of her at school. They call her "Chipmunk". It's really mean.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Needed:
> 
> Moar proof. Make a video of you talking about Chi Delta Alpha and how you want to eat all the muffins you can. Then, post to the shared YouTube account and embed the vid here.
> 
> Then we shall believe you, oh wannabe Grand Troll of xda!

Click to collapse



U just made another tot.

So many people havent done tot

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> The blond one's my friend Rachael. I'm Jessica(that's really my name)
> Rachael's really sensitive about that. People make fun of her at school. They call her "Chipmunk". It's really mean.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



That's not mean...  chipmunks are cute!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> That's not mean...  chipmunks are cute!

Click to collapse



She's an awesome friend. So much fun! 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> She's an awesome friend. So much fun!
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Tell her to be comfortable in her own skin...  and to call herself a chipmunk, the bullies will back off if she does It herself, it won't be fun for them anymore...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Tell her to be comfortable in her own skin...  and to call herself a chipmunk, the bullies will back off if she does It herself, it won't be fun for them anymore...

Click to collapse



I do. I tell her everyday she's perfect just the way she is.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I do. I tell her everyday she's perfect just the way she is.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Look at my avatar, my daughter has those chipmunk cheeks too!  She gets it from her momma and they are both beautiful despite it...


----------



## Apex (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara: If you're trolling again, I will squish.

You have been put on notice.

Vid expected...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

Evening apex 

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Urahara: If you're trolling again, I will squish.
> 
> You have been put on notice.
> 
> Vid expected...

Click to collapse



Squish? 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Urahara: If you're trolling again, I will squish.
> 
> You have been put on notice.
> 
> Vid expected...

Click to collapse



Make her do tot

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

You people don't know what I mean when I say "I don't have a camera"

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Squish?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



U are on probation. 

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U are on probation.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Squish means probation? Probation for what? Even if I were trolling, there's no rule against trolling. In fact...


> *Welcome to ΧΔΑ. Beware of the Trolls, or Become One...*​

Click to collapse



The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2013)

What happened to all the tots, only 4 on you tube and not even one from apex.  I'm disappointed,  sooo disappointed 

_ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
Chinese Proverb _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Squish means probation? Probation for what? Even if I were trolling, there's no rule against trolling. In fact...
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Apex can do anything.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Apex can do anything.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



You never answered me. Squish=Probation?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You never answered me. Squish=Probation?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I think squish means kick u out

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I think squish means kick u out
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Apex, can you verify?

Urban Dictionary:


			
				Urban Dictionary said:
			
		

> 1. In the asexual community, the equivalent of a "crush", but explicitly lacking an interest in forming a romantic couple or having a sexual relationship with the person in question. It does not matter if they are "in a relationship", as long as you two can have a deep connection. A squish is an intense feeling of attraction, liking, appreciation, admiration for a person you urgently want to get to know better and become close with. It is different from "just wanting to be friends" in that there is an intensity about it and a disproportionate sense of elation when they like and appreciate you back.

Click to collapse



The truth! I'm really a girl![/
color]


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^
Thats not squish

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 11, 2013)

4D1L said:


> ^^^
> Thats not squish
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Yes it is.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 11, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



No its not

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

The past few pages... 
So the "truth" reveals itself eh? Hmm. 

I'm with Apex. Video, or I shall refer to you as IT from here on out 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> The past few pages...
> So the "truth" reveals itself eh? Hmm.
> 
> I'm with Apex. Video, or I shall refer to you as IT from here on out
> ...

Click to collapse



What's IT mean?
Edit: Oh. IT means it. 
Sadly I don't gotz a camera. So you can call me it.
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> The past few pages...
> So the "truth" reveals itself eh? Hmm.
> 
> I'm with Apex. Video, or I shall refer to you as IT from here on out
> ...

Click to collapse



I sed do a tot to prove it.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What's IT mean?
> Edit: Oh. IT means it.
> Sadly I don't gotz a camera. So you can call me it.
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



IT it is then. 
Just curious though, you ever seen the movie?







4D1L said:


> I sed do a tot to prove it.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Either or. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> IT it is then.
> Just curious though, you ever seen the movie?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. I never saw the movie.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nope. I never saw the movie.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You should watch it 
Damn good movie in my opinion. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You should watch it
> Damn good movie in my opinion.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



One of steven kings finest!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> One of steven kings finest!

Click to collapse



You Sir, know your stuff :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

The best movie: 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Pretty sure he meant squish as in squash, as in squash you like a bug...  I could be wrong...

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> You Sir, know your stuff :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



 one of my favorite authors!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Pretty sure he meant squish as in squash, as in squash you like a bug...  I could be wrong...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't squash a troll. 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You can't squash a troll.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I can


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> one of my favorite authors!!!

Click to collapse



He is the King after all :smokin:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

J. R. Tolkein(or however you spell it) is a good author.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> J. R. Tolkein(or however you spell it) is a good author.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I will admit, The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings are some of the greatest books ever written. 

Movies could be a little better I'd say though. Books are always better than the movie. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

> Books are always better than the movie.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



That is very true!

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Evening apex
> 
> _ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
> Chinese Proverb _

Click to collapse



Evening. Sir Jug! How goes all?



Urahara said:


> You people don't know what I mean when I say "I don't have a camera"
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Same "no camera" that took that picture? 



Urahara said:


> Squish means probation? Probation for what? Even if I were trolling, there's no rule against trolling. In fact...
> 
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



No. Look under my avatar -that "OP" means, I'm da boss! Troll at leisure, but with moderation...



jugg1es said:


> What happened to all the tots, only 4 on you tube and not even one from apex.  I'm disappointed,  sooo disappointed
> 
> _ He who asks is a fool for five minutes, but he who does not ask remains a fool forever.
> Chinese Proverb _

Click to collapse



I know, I know... I've said mine's coming now for weeks. 





It still is.




Be patient, son! 



4D1L said:


> Apex can do anything.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I agree. I can even juggle! 



Urahara said:


> You never answered me. Squish=Probation?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Settle down, young sis/bro/sisbro/brosis! Again, "OP" means "Omnipotent Presence". 

That's me.



4D1L said:


> I think squish means kick u out
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Ima kick you out. Bye.



















Now, welcome back! How ya been?



Urahara said:


> Apex, can you verify?
> 
> Urban Dictionary:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Failed.



flastnoles11 said:


> Pretty sure he meant squish as in squash, as in squash you like a bug...  I could be wrong...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got it, at least someone did! :silly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> That is very true!
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I have a really old copy of the hobbit from when I was very young, and I still read it at least once every year. 

At least I try 
I honestly don't like to read though. Takes a good book to keep my interest. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Evening. Sir Jug! How goes all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Somebody else took it. Don't tell me nobody has ever taken a picture of you before. 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Somebody else took it. Don't tell me nobody has ever taken a picture of you before.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



There have been many sightings of Apex, but none have been documented. Even the elusive "bubble" has only been either speculated, or imagined... :silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've seen the bubble.

IT seems seems cruel.

I shall call her/him Pennywise.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I've seen the bubble.
> 
> IT seems seems cruel.
> 
> I shall call her/him Pennywise.

Click to collapse



I seems seems cruel?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 12, 2013)

No, Pennywise, calling you IT seems cruel.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No, Pennywise, calling you IT seems cruel.

Click to collapse



Pennywise? Just call me Jessica.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No, Pennywise, calling you IT seems cruel.

Click to collapse



Valid point. I didn't intend it to be cruel. 
Pennywise knows this 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 12, 2013)

But if it led to the name Pennywise, it's for the better.

FYI, Pennywise is the name of the clown in "IT".

Also, no matter the gender, after all this trolling, you're clearly a clown.


----------



## Apex (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Valid point. I didn't intend it to be cruel.
> Pennywise knows this
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



AXIS! My Man! What's up? How's Jasper shaping up?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> AXIS! My Man! What's up? How's Jasper shaping up?

Click to collapse



Its coming along. Created two more control fields before leaving. More to come soon. All of Jasper, Tate, and Ballground will be clouded in blue 

Other than the game, I've just been kicking it. I've had too much time on my hands lately. 

How'd the trip to Manhattan go?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Sorry. An hour late. I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No cute girl likes Android, soccer, frat houses and anime ...they just don't....

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> But if it led to the name Pennywise, it's for the better.
> 
> FYI, Pennywise is the name of the clown in "IT".
> 
> Also, no matter the gender, after all this trolling, you're clearly a clown.

Click to collapse



Dude, DO NOT joke about that whack job clown


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Also, no matter the gender, after all this trolling, you're clearly a clown.

Click to collapse



When you're right you're right. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No cute girl likes Android, soccer, frat houses and anime ...they just don't....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You think I'm cute. *Blush*
Really though, I'm living proof that there are some girls.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> You think I'm cute. *Blush*
> Really though, I'm living proof that there are some girls.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Some faith in humanity has been restored 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Sorry. An hour late. I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your trolling reputation makes me not want to believe you.
Oh and later, I'm going to reverse image search the sh!t out of that pic. :what:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your trolling reputation makes me not want to believe you.
> Oh and later, I'm going to reverse image search the sh!t out of that pic. :what:

Click to collapse



A veeman has spoken


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your trolling reputation makes me not want to believe you.
> Oh and later, I'm going to reverse image search the sh!t out of that pic. :what:

Click to collapse



Go ahead.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I will admit, The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings are some of the greatest books ever written.
> 
> Movies could be a little better I'd say though. Books are always better than the movie.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^ this 100%


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I will admit, The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings are some of the greatest books ever written.
> 
> Movies could be a little better I'd say though. Books are always better than the movie.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you read Life of Pi? The book is great, not sure about the movie though. Couple friends that saw it said it was good.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Have you read Life of Pi? The book is great, not sure about the movie though. Couple friends that saw it said it was good.

Click to collapse



I saw it...didn't understand sh!t


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 12, 2013)

What a perfect name, you shall now be known as pennywise.  Hey apex, what's the chances of a nickname change in the op for good old pennywise??


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> What a perfect name, you shall now be known as pennywise.  Hey apex, what's the chances of a nickname change in the op for good old pennywise??

Click to collapse



Pennywise is that messed up clown, right?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I saw it...didn't understand sh!t

Click to collapse



Lol, have you read the book? It's a bit whack, and really philosophical. But it's good.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol, have you read the book? It's a bit whack, and really philosophical. But it's good.

Click to collapse



I read the book too...2 days of my life I will never get back...well, 2 days and 1 1/2 hours if you count watching the movie too...I like a good philosophical movie or book...just not the ones where "It could have meant this...but it could have also implied this...the complexity of the book is what gives it such entertainment value and such deep meaning"...STFU and just tell me what I was supposed to learn already  not role play a therapist...


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I read the book too...2 days of my life I will never get back...well, 2 days and 1 1/2 hours if you count watching the movie too...I like a good philosophical movie or book...just not the ones where "It could have meant this...but it could have also implied this...the complexity of the book is what gives it such entertainment value and such deep meaning"...STFU and just tell me what I was supposed to learn already  not role play a therapist...

Click to collapse



I like it because it's complex. It's fun deciphering what the author was trying to say. And I like the writing style too.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> I like it because it's complex. It's fun deciphering what the author was trying to say. And I like the writing style too.

Click to collapse



Deciphering was one thing. But imagine trying to decipher the stonehedge...or how the pyramids were created. You have geniuses from all over the world with their little theory and the original creator just sits there like a troll not stating anywhere what he/she tried to capture in their respective creations  made me feel a bit cheated...in the movie they say Pi has a story that will make someone believe in God. Now, I believe in God...but seriously, that movie did not leave me in awe or give me some new understanding or spirituality towards god...so you know how I felt  and my parents going "Finally our faith in modern movies has been restored with this philosophical gem" wasn't helping


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

So... Whatcha guys doing?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> So... Whatcha guys doing?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Debating over Life of Pi with veeman  still stuck in history ?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Debating over Life of Pi with veeman  still stuck in history ?

Click to collapse



History? Nah. I'm at home right now.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> History? Nah. I'm at home right now.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You skipped school  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMNOOMOMOMOMOMOMOM...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You skipped school  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMNOOMOMOMOMOMOMOM...

Click to collapse




School ended 6 hours ago.



        Good try though
    


The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> School ended 6 hours ago.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



School ended exactly 5 hours and 57 minutes ago.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Have you read Life of Pi? The book is great, not sure about the movie though. Couple friends that saw it said it was good.

Click to collapse



I don't think I've read that one. Maybe I will at some point. But I have no intentions of seeing the movie.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> School ended exactly 5 hours and 57 minutes ago.

Click to collapse



Exactly? My school ended exactly 6 hours, 41 minutes ago.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> School ended 6 hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm practicing my girl talk..have an outing with a girl from my class later and her friends and I like to make fun of how they talk ...and my sister hates it as well so it's a win-win :victory:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm practicing my girl talk..have an outing with a girl from my class later and her friends and I like to make fun of how they talk ...and my sister hates it as well so it's a win-win :victory:

Click to collapse



Yup. You got it perfect. Well, for most girls at least. But I'm different (in a *good* way)

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Exactly? My school ended exactly 6 hours, 41 minutes ago.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Our school gets out at 3:03pm


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Our school gets out at 3:03pm

Click to collapse



3:15PM at my school. And school starts at 8:25am.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yup. You got it right. Well, for most girls at least. But I'm different.(in a *good* way)
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



But typing it out makes me wanna hurl ..."OMG OMG OMG....what the hell am I doing with my life :/ ?" but talking like that face to face makes it hard to control my laughter :laugh:


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> 3:15PM at my school. And school starts at 8:25am.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse





7:40 - 3:03 here.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> 7:40 - 3:03 here.

Click to collapse



So you have a 7 hour 23 minute school day.
And I have a 6 hour 50 minute school day.
Hahahahahaha!

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> 7:40 - 3:03 here.

Click to collapse



6:50 - 2:00 on Mondays and Tuesdays
6:50 - 3:30 on Wednesday (co-curricular crap)
6:50 - 5:00 on Thursdays (sports practice  till June)
6:50 - 12:15 on Fridays


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> 6:50 - 2:00 on Mondays and Tuesdays
> 6:50 - 3:30 on Wednesday (co-curricular crap)
> 6:50 - 5:00 on Thursdays (sports practice  till June)
> 6:50 - 12:15 on Fridays

Click to collapse



Wow. Strange school system.
In summer/fall, It's 8:25-3:15 school, 3:30 to 5:30 for soccer.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> So you have a 7 hour 23 minute school day.
> And I have a 6 hour 50 minute school day.
> Hahahahahaha!
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Too bad I like school so I don't care


----------



## Apex (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Its coming along. Created two more control fields before leaving. More to come soon. All of Jasper, Tate, and Ballground will be clouded in blue
> 
> Other than the game, I've just been kicking it. I've had too much time on my hands lately.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't made it there yet. I'll be up Wednesday for the day. Glad to hear things are good!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> What a perfect name, you shall now be known as pennywise.  Hey apex, what's the chances of a nickname change in the op for good old pennywise??

Click to collapse



Highly likely! 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Too bad I like school so I don't care

Click to collapse



Woke classes I like. Some classes I hate. Geography for example. It's very boring to sit in a room and learn about proofs and thereoms and postulates and all that crap. I like Algebra though. I'm really good at Algebra. Can't wait until my sophomore year for Algebra II. Then my Junior and Senior I get Calc, Trig., Stats., and maybe Algebra III!

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Highly likely!
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How're you liking the Transformer? 

Sent from my Blade using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> How're you liking the Transformer?
> 
> Sent from my Blade using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think he hates it  the look on his face says it all


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I think he hates it  the look on his face says it all

Click to collapse



Nah. He loves it, I'm sure. 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Multi quote



4D1L said:


> Does anyones search works on tapatalk
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I do it always... best solution for me




Dance off said:


> No it doesn't but its supposed to
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



it does

You should know how to use proper terms to get you what you wanted though


SleepyKrushna said:


> Kids nowadays. Short forms for everything.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



exactly how I feel




Apex_Strider said:


> Needed:
> 
> Moar proof. Make a video of you talking about Chi Delta Alpha and how you want to eat all the muffins you can. Then, post to the shared YouTube account and embed the vid here.
> 
> Then we shall believe you, oh wannabe Grand Troll of xda!

Click to collapse



we need moar TOT

No one is obliging it.. gtalk?




Axis_Drummer said:


> I will admit, The Hobbit and The Lord of the Rings are some of the greatest books ever written.
> 
> Movies could be a little better I'd say though. Books are always better than the movie.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



100% true..

I love movies of books.. I get a chance to see how my imagination was.. to compare with movie..

But books are always the best.. I have not seen 1 movie which can beat its adopted book

Have to read hobbit still ..




veeman said:


> Have you read Life of Pi? The book is great, not sure about the movie though. Couple friends that saw it said it was good.

Click to collapse



did you try what I suggested 
"About a boy"

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Multi quote
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, hi Deadly. 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Oh, hi Deadly.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Ohai uuummm... Jessica/Joseph/Rebecca/olivine/IT/pennywise/and so many many more names

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai uuummm... Jessica/Joseph/Rebecca/olivine/IT/pennywise/and so many many more names
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



My real name is Jessica. 
Edit: Dang it! I forgot all about that anime! Dang it! 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> My real name is Jessica.
> Edit: Dang it! I forgot all about that anime! Dang it!
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I hope you remember name "prince of tennis" atleast 

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I hope you remember name "prince of tennis" atleast
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Yeah, I remember. 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I think he hates it  the look on his face says it all

Click to collapse



Nobody can hate that sleek radial design at the back 

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nobody can hate that sleek radial design at the back
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I can

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I can
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Ditto.






The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

If the two of you don't like this, y'all need to get checked for Appleitis


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> If the two of you don't like this, y'all need to get checked for Appleitis
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Appleitis?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Appleitis?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You're an apple and you should feel apple

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're an apple and you should feel apple
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Oh. Lol. I read it. (App-Lee-Tis)

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Oh. Lol. I read it. (App-Lee-Tis)
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



N00b

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm back! What's going on with the IT crap ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I'm back! What's going on with the IT crap ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What? 
BTW I posted a pic.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> What?
> BTW I posted a pic.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



What pic ? Post it again 
And post 2 pics for verification because you can post a random pic so we can't say but if you post two pics and the faces match...you get it !

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

Honestly, who gives a heck whether urahara is a guy or a girl? Doesn't change the fact that urahara is an unsuccessful troll and a n00b 

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Honestly, who gives a heck whether urahara is a guy or a girl? Doesn't change the fact that urahara is an unsuccessful troll and a n00b
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Leave it now I have a news !! 
I finally got my ingress invite 

SferaDev gave me !! Thanks to him 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Leave it now I have a news !!
> I finally got my ingress invite
> 
> SferaDev gave me !! Thanks to him
> ...

Click to collapse



I was lurking at that thread..




QuantumFoam said:


> Honestly, who gives a heck whether urahara is a guy or a girl? Doesn't change the fact that urahara is an unsuccessful troll and a n00b
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



you didn't read many pages then..

Because last I checked.. so many people were talking about it




QuantumFoam said:


> If the two of you don't like this, y'all need to get checked for Appleitis
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



no I don't have to 
I'm not a fan of laptops.. period.

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

What do you think you're doing? :sly:


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Here's another pic. Proof enough yet? I took this with my friends device 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright I trust you ! Still suspicious though !

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Alright I trust you ! Still suspicious though !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Either you trust or you are suspicious.. decide one

You can't be both..
Trust & suspicious is oxymoron 

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Either you trust or you are suspicious.. decide one
> 
> You can't be both..
> Trust & suspicious is oxymoron
> ...

Click to collapse




What's your opinion ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What's your opinion ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm with QF on this...
I don't care.. either is OK to me..

Y u no accept gtalk invite 

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning muffins, and how is everyone 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 12, 2013)

Not so shabby how bout yourself? Hey deadly, everyone else!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not so shabby how bout yourself? Hey deadly, everyone else!

Click to collapse



Still feel like [email protected]

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Still feel like [email protected]
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



That sucks, hope you get better soon|


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not so shabby how bout yourself? Hey deadly, everyone else!

Click to collapse



Hey, how things going?



jugg1es said:


> Still feel like [email protected]
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



Y ? What happened? Ill or just hangover

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hey, how things going?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill, been like it a couple of days now. How's you 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Joseph is now a girl name.   And doesn't he/she live in the middle of a corn field anyway?  Who cares?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 12, 2013)

It's Pennywise, now, but good point with the corn field.


----------



## scottspa74 (Jan 12, 2013)

Pennywise? You mean bad religions alter ego ? (I kid, I kid) are you really talking about pennywise the band. I would feel so much better about humanity if so. Seems like the whole world has turned to hip hop. Makes me sad and sick. 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 12, 2013)

No, the clown, but the band was great.  I grew up listening to them in my older brother's car, along with Strung Out, Guttermouth, Rancid, etc.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No, the clown, but the band was great.  I grew up listening to them in my older brother's car, along with Strung Out, Guttermouth, Rancid, etc.

Click to collapse



I opened up for two of those bands.  The original drummer from gutter ended up in a band called Bullets & Octane.  I was so close to drumming for them, but I turned it down.  Gene from Bullets is the most genuine guy I ever met in that scene.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 12, 2013)

What the **** ever happened to bands with actual talent/good music getting radio play, anyway? Ehhh, maybe too much involved to go there.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What the **** ever happened to bands with actual talent/good music getting radio play, anyway? Ehhh, maybe too much involved to go there.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I dunno.  I see bands like Volbeat playing 100,000 seat festivals, but Bullets n Octane were writing that music in 2005.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 12, 2013)

Or there are the bands that have some GREAT songs... then there is their trash that gets played on the radio. It's like they're afraid if the music is good nobody will keep listening because they'll actually buy albums.  Instead, people must keep searching, wading through garbage looking for gold.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Or there are the bands that have some GREAT songs... then there is their trash that gets played on the radio. It's like they're afraid if the music is good nobody will keep listening because they'll actually buy albums.  Instead, people must keep searching, wading through garbage looking for gold.

Click to collapse



They don't pay attention while they're wading.  That's the gold.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> They don't pay attention while they're wading.  That's the gold.
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse




So true. Music is messed up nowadays. People like Bieber, Adele and all have replaced Bob Marley and Eric Clapton. 
I mean, I know a guy who'd never heard of Marley. I forced him to listen to Buffalo Soldier and he gave some crappy smartass comment. I've lost faith now. 
Humanity cannot be saved


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> So true. Music is messed up nowadays. People like Bieber, Adele and all have replaced Bob Marley and Eric Clapton.
> I mean, I know a guy who'd never heard of Marley. I forced him to listen to Buffalo Soldier and he gave some crappy smartass comment. I've lost faith now.
> Humanity cannot be saved
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning, how's you? Have you changed some stuff on the forum lately? 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning, how's you? Have you changed some stuff on the forum lately?
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



Eh. All good
Well yeah. I was trying to comply with the request for an Enlightened theme and i screwed up the existing theme in the process. Go figure 
I've heard you've been down lately. What's up?

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> So true. Music is messed up nowadays. People like Bieber, Adele and all have replaced Bob Marley and Eric Clapton.
> I mean, I know a guy who'd never heard of Marley. I forced him to listen to Buffalo Soldier and he gave some crappy smartass comment. I've lost faith now.
> Humanity cannot be saved
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see examples of this every day.  And I'm not an eliteist.  Far from it.  

Thanks for taking it a step further.

As a musician, I've been underappreciated, over appreciated, dead on, ignored, devalued, hyped up.  Holy sh*t dude, I've seen it all.  I now have ZERO appreciation for bands that "make it", because they sell some dignity along with their product,  and its disgusting.  Such a shameless industry.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eh. All good
> Well yeah. I was trying to comply with the request for an Enlightened theme and i screwed up the existing theme in the process. Go figure
> I've heard you've been down lately. What's up?
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Go fix it nao we need to get another giveaway up and running 


I'm fine just some bug or other. 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 12, 2013)

I just don't see a lot of music being produced now that I can expect my grandchildren to appreciate, and this coming from a guy who loves EDM.

I think my music folder on my phone has a decent selection from every decade since 1960.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I see examples of this every day.  And I'm not an eliteist.  Far from it.
> 
> Thanks for taking it a step further.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






I dread thinking what will be the state of it some 5 years hence. Music needs less glamour, more soul IMHO




jugg1es said:


> Go fix it nao we need to get another giveaway up and running
> 
> 
> I'm fine just some bug or other.
> ...

Click to collapse




Working on it. Also, get well soon


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I just don't see a lot of music being produced now that I can expect my grandchildren to appreciate, and this coming from a guy who loves EDM.
> 
> I think my music folder on my phone has a decent selection from every decade since 1960.

Click to collapse



Good, dude, show the kids around....but yeah. We're running out of options.  With my kids, I make sure they stay current, but with a healthy infusion of the real sh*t.  

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 12, 2013)

My son gets to hear everything from The Doors, to U2 to a barrage of EDM, from Oakenfold and Daft Punk to Flux Pavilion and Dillon Francis. He's a little young (emotionally) for harder rock, though.

And you best believe I've made him aware that most earphones don't do the music justice.  He started learning bass in August, Jr. High band. He has an electric guitar at home, too, which he's teaching himself, and has been able to play songs he's learned on bass on piano, without ever a piano lesson. I'm proud.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning boys and girls  

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My son gets to hear everything from The Doors, to U2 to a barrage of EDM, from Oakenfold and Daft Punk to Flux Pavilion and Dillon Francis. He's a little young (emotionally) for harder rock, though.
> 
> And you best believe I've made him aware that most earphones don't do the music justice.  He started learning bass in August, Jr. High band. He has an electric guitar at home, too, which he's teaching himself, and has been able to play songs he's learned on bass on piano, without ever a piano lesson. I'm proud.

Click to collapse



That is awesome.  Truly.

However...

There's three things my 7 year old daughter requests when we're in the car...

She loves her teeny bop sh*t.  OK, like two songs...

Then she asks for bass drops.

I have a 2000W/4x12" system in my car, so that's no prob.

When she hears a vicious drop, her adrenaline hits peak.  She freaks the hell out.

But she is also keenly aware that my early 80s stuff is awesome too. 

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Good morning boys and girls
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



It's afternoon 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> It's afternoon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Time zones

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> It's afternoon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



1:20 am.  Not afternoon.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That is awesome.  Truly.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup: to bass drops.

My old car had a nicely built custom box and 2 Kicker L7 subs. The boy used to love it.

Edit: Self. Excuse me, SELF!  You're an idiot. You've gotten 4 hours of sleep every night, are resisting getting sick and are awake. Dumbass.

Goodnight all.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey peeps 

And..it seems like the the mystery is solved eh  I still can't believe that there are girls in this world who are goodlooking, loves games, modifies phones and happens to be on xda 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ill, been like it a couple of days now. How's you
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



oh, get well soon..

I'm good, thanks.. entrance exam coming up.. so, reading


@QF.. y u no gtalk:banghead:

@prawn.. you are hallucinating

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> oh, get well soon..
> 
> I'm good, thanks.. entrance exam coming up.. so, reading
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not

Oh, and @jugg get well soon  ans who's chops? 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am not
> 
> Oh, and @jugg get well soon  ans who's chops?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



The last post of yours seemed so

What's with the chops now
More hallucinations? 

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## roofrider (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> The last post of yours seemed so
> 
> What's with the chops now
> More hallucinations?

Click to collapse



I think chops is juggs' boy.
Found a cute pic on the mafia thread.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

I see my little lad being discussed, 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> The last post of yours seemed so
> 
> What's with the chops now
> More hallucinations?
> ...

Click to collapse



No..That's jugg's lad as he just said. I just wanted to confirm it.

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey everyone, sorry for being inactive a week, lots of crap happended this week for me.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I see my little lad being discussed,
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



I see.. Dylan right? Nice name..
Seems just started with school?
@roodrider & prawn.. ya got it..
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I see.. Dylan right? Nice name..
> Seems just started with school?
> @roodrider & prawn.. ya got it..
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## werked (Jan 12, 2013)

Sup muffies.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

werked said:


> Sup muffies.

Click to collapse



Werked! Where you been hiding out 

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Woke classes I like. Some classes I hate. Geography for example. It's very boring to sit in a room and learn about proofs and thereoms and postulates and all that crap. I like Algebra though. I'm really good at Algebra. Can't wait until my sophomore year for Algebra II. Then my Junior and Senior I get Calc, Trig., Stats., and maybe Algebra III!
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse




Olivia, I agree. Some classes are boring. But if you go to a bigger school, you get more choices in classes you want.






Deadly. said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Multi quote
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't read it yet. I have other stuff to read for school before I can read books I want to read. And I think the copy at the library is checked out.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



 this is awkward


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

I have an extra ingress invite. 
What to do with it...

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I have an extra ingress invite.
> What to do with it...
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Donate it to the forum 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Donate it to the forum
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



I might. Then again I may find a local player who wants to be Resistance. That way I'm not helping the enemy. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I might. Then again I may find a local player who wants to be Resistance. That way I'm not helping the enemy.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well if you donate it then direct them to the forum, we gain more members and they have the chance to win it fairly 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well if you donate it then direct them to the forum, we gain more members and they have the chance to win it fairly
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



Most people are still having trouble accessing the forums unfortunately. The problem still hasn't been resolved. 

But I will think about it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Most people are still having trouble accessing the forums unfortunately. The problem still hasn't been resolved.
> 
> But I will think about it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't ingress mdpi optimized?? I got my invite from SferaDev but playing it is difficult as game does not show properly! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Isn't ingress mdpi optimized?? I got my invite from SferaDev but playing it is difficult as game does not show properly!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm not honestly sure about that. I was talking about the ingress forums. 

I can access it at local Wi-Fi hosts, and at my uncles. But down here in Carrollton, I can't access the site without a proxy. And that's just a PIA. 

And what device are you using to play?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning/afternoon all.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Good morning/afternoon all.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Morning pennywise 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

Ohai bros/sis/brosis/sisbros.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

"As sands in the hour glass, so are the days of our life's"
My mom watched that show so much when I was younger, I remember that saying. I hate it so much.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm not honestly sure about that. I was talking about the ingress forums.
> 
> I can access it at local Wi-Fi hosts, and at my uncles. But down here in Carrollton, I can't access the site without a proxy. And that's just a PIA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hold on a little while. I may be able to fix it

*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hold on a little while. I may be able to fix it
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Not a problem man. I'll wait as long as i need to. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

So. What's everybody doing today? It's Saturday!

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 12, 2013)

I went to downtown Dallas yesterday, to blow up some green booger fields. Then, late last night, the Dallas guys came to Fort Worth to level us. It's okay, tons of good AP to be had later taking them back... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I went to downtown Dallas yesterday, to blow up some green booger fields. Then, late last night, the Dallas guys came to Fort Worth to level us. It's okay, tons of good AP to be had later taking them back...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Ingress, I'm assuming?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> So. What's everybody doing today? It's Saturday!
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I'm going home..
For 3-4 days

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I'm going home..
> For 3-4 days
> 
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet! How long has it been?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Ingress, I'm assuming?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



What else? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> What else?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Lol

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Sweet! How long has it been?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



3 months







Apex_Strider said:


> What else?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



lol.. come to real world 
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's long. My brothers at college. He won't come home until May. That's when school ends for him.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys! Love the new thread title lmao.

Reminds me of one of my favorite albums, from the artitst, Atmosphere, who released an album in 2008 simply called, "When life gives you lemons, you paint that $hit gold"! 

Feel free to use it


----------



## werked (Jan 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Werked! Where you been hiding out
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Hi, QF. 
I've been around....


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 12, 2013)

Duck Yeah! Dad just bought a 46 inch Samsung smart TV!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Duck Yeah! Dad just bought a 46 inch Samsung smart TV!

Click to collapse



Just don't throw a brush near it. It might bounce up and smash it...

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> That's long. My brothers at college. He won't come home until May. That's when school ends for him.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



oh.. you have a brother? How old is he?
I usually go to home once in 2 months.. this time due to exam it got delayed..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> oh.. you have a brother? How old is he?
> I usually go to home once in 2 months.. this time due to exam it got delayed..
> 
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. I have 3 brothers, 2 sisters. My brother is only 18. 19 in June. It's his first year in college. He can only come home for Thanksgiving and Christmas. And I think he's studying Pre-Med.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Yeah. I have 3 brothers, 2 sisters. My brother is only 18. 19 in June. It's his first year in college. He can only come home for Thanksgiving and Christmas. And I think he's studying Pre-Med.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Hi

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey. :sly:

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Hey. :sly:
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



:what: 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



What? 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Isn't ingress mdpi optimized?? I got my invite from SferaDev but playing it is difficult as game does not show properly!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope  I play it on my dad's S3. There was, however, a armv6 compatible apk floating around.You might be able to find it in the ingress forum. 







Urahara said:


> So. What's everybody doing today? It's Saturday!
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Studying  You?







eep2378 said:


> Hey guys! Love the new thread title lmao.
> 
> Reminds me of one of my favorite albums, from the artitst, Atmosphere, who released an album in 2008 simply called, "When life gives you lemons, you paint that $hit gold"!
> 
> Feel free to use it

Click to collapse





Long time no see mate 





werked said:


> Hi, QF.
> I've been around....

Click to collapse



Hey werked

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Studying  You?
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



Oh crap! I have exams starting Monday. And I didn't bring any books with me to study! 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Oh crap! I have exams starting Monday. And I didn't bring any books with me to study!
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Dahell o.o 

"Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Dahell o.o
> 
> "Everybody gets so much information all day long that they lose their common sense." -Gertrude Stein

Click to collapse



What? 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nope  I play it on my dad's S3. There was, however, a armv6 compatible apk floating around.You might be able to find it in the ingress forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I have armv7 but hvga display so it's kinda cut off game text goes outta display 
I was playing it on my dad's galaxy nexus! However they feel it's weird so they don't let me play it on their phone  same opinion from mom 







Urahara said:


> Oh crap! I have exams starting Monday. And I didn't bring any books with me to study!
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Same here 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> What?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



To simplify he means > what the hell 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> No I have armv7 but hvga display so it's kinda cut off game text goes outta display
> I was playing it on my dad's galaxy nexus! However they feel it's weird so they don't let me play it on their phone  same opinion from mom
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol..Bad luck 







Urahara said:


> What?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I was just awestruck at how careless you are 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol..Bad luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I forgot. Sue me. 
(But don't really sue me. )

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I forgot. Sue me.
> (But don't really sue me. )
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



If he sues you apple may sue him for copyright issues 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nope  I play it on my dad's S3. There was, however, a armv6 compatible apk floating around.You might be able to find it in the ingress forum.  [/color]

Click to collapse



Ohai prawn

@dance off.. I searched that app.. but couldn't find the link in ingress forum..


@urahara.. then it must be lively in home? I'm only child.. so I'm into lonely happy living..
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai prawn
> 
> @dance off.. I searched that app.. but couldn't find the link in ingress forum..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai

Is it worth resizing ingress app should I try? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai prawn
> 
> @dance off.. I searched that app.. but couldn't find the link in ingress forum..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, it's noisy. I'm usually in my room. Unless it's summer. Then I'm always in my parents room.(It gets really hot here and my parents room is the only room with AC). Having a lot of siblings can be fun though. Although I only do stuff with my two older brothers.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> If he sues you apple may sue him because only they have the right now a days..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



FTFY
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Daafuq you edited 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Ohai
> 
> Is it worth resizing ingress app should I try?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just wait.. ill get link..







Urahara said:


> Well, it's noisy. I'm usually in my room. Unless it's summer. Then I'm always in my parents room.(It gets really hot here and my parents room is the only room with AC). Having a lot of siblings can be fun though. Although I only do stuff with my two older brothers.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



ya.. we are joint family.. so I get that when I go to my native for festivals.. 


____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

So...
Would you rather fly or teleport.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Just wait.. ill get link..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Joint family sounds fun to me I'm lonely! 
I only no brother sister and both parents are working so I'm mostly alone! Only with my grandparents living in ground floor and me alone on first floor! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Joint family sounds fun to me I'm lonely!
> I only no brother sister and both parents are working so I'm mostly alone! Only with my grandparents living in ground floor and me alone on first floor!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Move to America and into a big city.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Move to America and into a big city.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I'm lonely just at home! Otherwise friends at school and in coaching! 

Coaching is like tuition at lil high level 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------

But the point is I can do anything at home! Deadly Might know what I mean 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Anybody watch Psych?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I'm lonely just at home! Otherwise friends at school and in coaching!
> 
> Coaching is like tuition at lil high level
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



View attachment 1639172

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1639172
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nope  I play it on my dad's S3. There was, however, a armv6 compatible apk floating around.You might be able to find it in the ingress forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Praw! Yeah work has been kicking my ass


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Hey Praw! Yeah work has been kicking my ass

Click to collapse



Haye

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Hey Praw! Yeah work has been kicking my ass

Click to collapse



Ohai eeps

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Haye
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse





Deadly. said:


> Ohai eeps
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Ohai guys


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai eeps
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Deadly why do we have irc? 
I hate talking to myself 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Deadly why do we have irc?
> I hate talking to myself
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well someone has to, at least you have a lot in common 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Deadly why do we have irc?
> I hate talking to myself
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



For anytime we want to chat

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

IRC? That thing still exists? 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> IRC? That thing still exists?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Yeah the irc is somewhat similar to your troll 
It exists but useless and pointless ( though irc has a point but still) 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Yeah the irc is somewhat similar to your troll
> It exists but useless and pointless ( though irc has a point but still)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



What was our irc again? ##chideltaalpha?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 12, 2013)

Gabriel Iglesias + pizza 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> IRC? That thing still exists?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Yes...
 and its not a thing 

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Yes...
> and its not a thing
> 
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody's ever over there.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nobody's ever over there.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



No apex and deadly dexter and me sometimes there although I have been chatting with myself there names appeared on right side 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Either you trust or you are suspicious.. decide one
> 
> You can't be both..
> Trust & suspicious is oxymoron
> ...

Click to collapse



You're an oxymoron 


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Joseph is now a girl name.   And doesn't he/she live in the middle of a corn field anyway?  Who cares?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Your post totally reminded me of this - 




"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 12, 2013)

Night guys 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're an oxymoron
> 
> Your post totally reminded me of this -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai longtimenosee guy

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Mephikun is stilled banned? 

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Mephikun is stilled banned?
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Wouldn't surprise me if he got permabanned

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if he got permabanned
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



I forgot what he did. I think he began fighting in the new Gli thread or something... Oh well.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I forgot what he did. I think he began fighting in the new Gli thread or something... Oh well.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Forgetting is a good thing believe me..

So leave that topic..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai longtimenosee guy
> 
> ____________________________________
> ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info
> If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist

Click to collapse



Hey man 
I'm always floating around somewhere anyway :sly:

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Forgetting is a good thing believe me..
> 
> So leave that topic..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just wondering why he hasn't posted in OT for a while.
Anyways, teleporting or flying?

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey man
> I'm always floating around somewhere anyway :sly:
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Hey kc longtimenosee

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey man
> I'm always floating around somewhere anyway :sly:
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Never in off-topic. I saw one post by you for that pokemon game though.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hey kc longtimenosee
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



Hey juggles  How's it going?
:sly: <--- upside down smiley face 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




Urahara said:


> Never in off-topic. I saw one post by you for that pokemon game though.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Well I didn't have much internet access for about a week and I just don't generally post over these parts anymore :what:

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey juggles  How's it going?
> :sly: <--- upside down smiley face
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Not bad, yourself? What phone you using now. Noticed you had something else the other day and forgot to ask about it 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Not bad, yourself? What phone you using now. Noticed you had something else the other day and forgot to ask about it
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it. I'm doing alright aswell thanks.
I've got a SE X8 for now but I'm only using it until I decide on what I want my next phone to be. The only thing I'm actually using on it is the WiFi tethering to my N7 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Glad to hear it. I'm doing alright aswell thanks.
> I've got a SE X8 for now but I'm only using it until I decide on what I want my next phone to be. The only thing I'm actually using on it is the WiFi tethering to my N7
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



I picked up a wildfire s for that exact reason running my archos on it 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I picked up a wildfire s for that exact reason running my archos on it
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



That's the only actual use of low end phones lol.
I'm still kinda pissed off that my S2 is screwed, but I was planning on trying a HTC anyway so I guess this just speeds up the process of it all.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's the only actual use of low end phones lol.
> I'm still kinda pissed off that my S2 is screwed, but I was planning on trying a HTC anyway so I guess this just speeds up the process of it all.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



What did you do to the s2,and why htc? Can't wait to get away from mine, don't get me wrong hardware is excellent everything else is Bleugh 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

I googled xda Jessica, and this came up:
http://www.chideltaalpha.org.vt.edu/RosterPages/JessicaScaggs.html 
I don't even...

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What did you do to the s2,and why htc? Can't wait to get away from mine, don't get me wrong hardware is excellent everything else is Bleugh
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



It got majorly water damaged one day when there was a ton of rain. It was in my pocket all the time so I was surprised at the extent of the damage.
Even though it doesn't work, I can still sell it for about £70 anyway so that's pretty good.
I only wanna go to HTC because I haven't tried any device from them before and it would be good to see how it is.
I'll probably just get a One X and even though I don't like the UI, I'll just throw an AOSP ROM onto it.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 12, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Hey Praw! Yeah work has been kicking my ass

Click to collapse



Same here..Study been kicking mine.Dont get much time to use the laptop except for projects. 







Urahara said:


> I googled xda Jessica, and this came up:
> http://www.chideltaalpha.org.vt.edu/RosterPages/JessicaScaggs.html
> I don't even...
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



 Seems like its sort of an epidemic.

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------

Oh, and hi KC
With that, bye guys 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It got majorly water damaged one day when there was a ton of rain. It was in my pocket all the time so I was surprised at the extent of the damage.
> Even though it doesn't work, I can still sell it for about £70 anyway so that's pretty good.
> I only wanna go to HTC because I haven't tried any device from them before and it would be good to see how it is.
> I'll probably just get a One X and even though I don't like the UI, I'll just throw an AOSP ROM onto it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good phone, no future leaks though as football haz gone
I like the hardware they feel nice, it's just the lack of future support and the issue with the bootloader that i think will keep me away from them in future 

_ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
Douglas Adams _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> I googled xda Jessica, and this came up:
> http://www.chideltaalpha.org.vt.edu/RosterPages/JessicaScaggs.html
> I don't even...
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



So, we have our own website as well?    

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Good phone, no future leaks though as football haz gone
> I like the hardware they feel nice, it's just the lack of future support and the issue with the bootloader that i think will keep me away from them in future
> 
> _ I love deadlines. I like the whooshing sound they make as they fly by.
> Douglas Adams _

Click to collapse



I don't think he was supposed to be leaking them and probably got in trouble because of it.
Luckily for me though, as I'll only be using it as a tethering device it doesn't need to be future proof and the bootloader issue really won't be a problem 


Hey Prawesome 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Hm... It's 63° outside. I think I'll go for a run.

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Hm... It's 63° outside. I think I'll go for a run.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Enjoy your run! 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't think he was supposed to be leaking them and probably got in trouble because of it.
> Luckily for me though, as I'll only be using it as a tethering device it doesn't need to be future proof and the bootloader issue really won't be a problem
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai uk friend

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Hm... It's 63° outside. I think I'll go for a run.
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Jealous! Its 35 here


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, I failed...

The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 12, 2013)

I just saw a movie named '' Monsters '' 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 12, 2013)

Urahara said:


> Nah. It was just my way of revealing my big secret.
> What? Girls can't like android and soccer?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



To most of my friends im the "gay" friend. because i participate in girls nights. and watch chick flicks. and play soccer with them all...

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------

Im jealous of that! its 0 degrees here!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> To most of my friends im the "gay" friend. because i participate in girls nights. and watch chick flicks. and play soccer with them all...

Click to collapse



I'm the all-in-one friend because I'm just that awesome.
I'm the technology geek, the smart Guy, the party guy, the random guy, the advise guy etc.

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm the all-in-one friend because I'm just that awesome.
> I'm the technology geek, the smart Guy, the party guy, the random guy, the advise guy etc.
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Y dont u join the fraternity "old"(u sed ur goin old." uk friend. 

Btw deadlys a senior citizen at the age of 24.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Y dont u join the fraternity "old"(u sed ur goin old." uk friend.
> 
> Btw deadlys a senior citizen at the age of 24.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not in OT enough to bother joining, to be honest.

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not in OT enough to bother joining, to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ur a ot legend

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm not in OT enough to bother joining, to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're not?? You have 11,000 posts.........


----------



## Apex (Jan 12, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> You're not?? You have 11,000 posts.........

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Ur a ot legend
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Well obviously. 


eep2378 said:


> You're not?? You have 11,000 posts.........

Click to collapse



Okay, I don't post here much these days 

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well obviously.
> 
> Okay, I don't post here much these days
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hows the x8 goin?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Ur a ot legend
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I'm an OT legend.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Hows the x8 goin?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Absolutely horrible because of the tiny screen :what:
I think I might go blind just from typing on this thing 

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm an OT legend.

Click to collapse



Ur a troll







KidCarter93 said:


> Absolutely horrible because of the tiny screen :what:
> I think I might go blind just from typing on this thing
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I cant type on the phone press a , z comes up. Hows the weather in coventry?


_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I cant type on the phone press a , z comes up. Hows the weather in coventry?
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



That was happening at first but I adjust to it quick enough anyway.
I actually don't know and I can't be bothered to go over to the window 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 12, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL :highfive:


KidCarter93 said:


> Well obviously.
> 
> Okay, I don't post here much these days
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Clarification accepted :highfive:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> That was happening at first but I adjust to it quick enough anyway.
> I actually don't know and I can't be bothered to go over to the window
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Did u hear about 2 homless people stabbed in birmingham.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Did u hear about 2 homless people stabbed in birmingham.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



No I didn't, but I'm not surprised because of how the world is these days.
That's the reason why I made a anti knife crime video and got it on TV. Even if it's only saved one persons life, I'm happy with that.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Ur a troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. You're a troll.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> No. You're a troll.

Click to collapse



No u are. 

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> No u are.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> No I didn't, but I'm not surprised because of how the world is these days.
> That's the reason why I made a anti knife crime video and got it on TV. Even if it's only saved one persons life, I'm happy with that.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Wheres the video. Also hundreds of people walked pass abd never helped

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Fine. Jessica is the troll 

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------

Jessica changed her username again.

Lets recap. Joseph=urahaha=jessica=wtf¡¡¡ soo many name changes

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Wheres the video. Also hundreds of people walked pass abd never helped
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse






 - Part 1 (I'm the lad with the black hoody who gets stabbed)





 - Part 2 (I'm not in this part, but still a good watch)

EDIT - As I mentioned before in the X8 OT thread, Jason (the bloke who organised this media course) is in the Punjabi band Off Licence.
No wonder he runs this kind of college course after being in a band 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> - Part 1 (I'm the lad with the black hoody who gets stabbed)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will watch. U get stabbed. So sad.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Will watch. U get stabbed. So sad.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



It's only faked in this, but yeah being stabbed is a ***** :thumbdown:

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Oh, there you are.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's only faked in this, but yeah being stabbed is a ***** :thumbdown:
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



I know its faked.

Who would u say is more of a troll. Veeman or Jessica¿

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 12, 2013)

It's so long until I can move out  I don't want to live in this house anymore 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I know its faked.
> 
> Who would u say is more of a troll. Veeman or Jessica¿
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The way you replied made me think that you thought it was real lol 
They're both trolls but neither are very good at it 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I know its faked.
> 
> Who would u say is more of a troll. Veeman or Jessica¿
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



veeman for sure!

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

Seeya 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> The way you replied made me think that you thought it was real lol
> They're both trolls but neither are very good at it
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



 :what:


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Seeya
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Already

Bye then

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Jessica said:


> veeman for sure!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



WTF? You changed your username? Who do you contact to change your username?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> :what:

Click to collapse



Can't hide the truth 


Deadly. said:


> Already
> 
> Bye then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I may well be back later but I need to update my index threads because I haven't updated them in about a week 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




veeman said:


> WTF? You changed your username? Who do you contact to change your username?

Click to collapse



Noob 


NotATreoFan said:


> [*]*Username Change* - Send a PM to MikeChannon, stylez, egzthunder1, pulser_g2 or NotATreoFan. Be sure to include what you would like your name changed to, and also why you want it changed. Providing that information in the initial PM will save us a reply asking for it.

Click to collapse



Okay, now I'm definitely going. I'll reply to people later 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> WTF? You changed your username? Who do you contact to change your username?

Click to collapse



M_T_M


a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 12, 2013)

Jessica said:


> M_T_M
> 
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Dude's gonna get tired of your incessant user name change requests. I hope they only allow a maximum of three per member, that way you'll be stuck with "Jessica" -if that is your 'real name'...


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Jessica said:


> M_T_M
> 
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Lol. I dunno if I should change my username. Can't think of anything good.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude's gonna get tired of your incessant user name change requests. I hope they only allow a maximum of three per member, that way you'll be stuck with "Jessica" -if that is your 'real name'...

Click to collapse



I only used two. I changed to Urahara a few months ago. Jessica today. Not really "incessant".
And why would I change my username so quickly. Jessica's my real name. I'm keeping it for the time being.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Lol. I dunno if I should change my username. Can't think of anything good.

Click to collapse



nameev is a good one.
Or you could be the TrollMaster. Idk.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 12, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I only used two. I changed to Urahara a few months ago. Jessica today. Not really "incessant".
> And why would I change my username so quickly. Jessica's my real name. I'm keeping it for the time being.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, TrollMaster xD


----------



## Deadly (Jan 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol. I dunno if I should change my username. Can't think of anything good.

Click to collapse



 Current one is fine

What's wrong according to you with it anyway?:what:

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Apex (Jan 12, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I only used two. I changed to Urahara a few months ago. Jessica today. Not really "incessant".
> And why would I change my username so quickly. Jessica's my real name. I'm keeping it for the time being.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> ...

Click to collapse



Two (or more) user name changes *is* "incessant". Why not be happy with the one you chose to begin with, assuming of course, it's not "Veeman"...


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol. I dunno if I should change my username. Can't think of anything good.

Click to collapse



I wish I could have omitted the underscore in my user name. But, I have other things in life to worry about. Also, due to the high rate of speed I drive, I do not worry about cholesterol...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Two (or more) user name changes *is* "incessant". Why not be happy with the one you chose to begin with, assuming of course, it's not "Veeman"...

Click to collapse



I got tired of my first one. And my name wasn't Joseph anyways. Then I changed it to Urahara, after a anime character.
Now that everybody knows I'm a girl, I changed it to the one I wanted all along.
Also, technically speaking, it isn't incessant.
Incessant-
Continuing without pause or interruption

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Current one is fine
> 
> What's wrong according to you with it anyway?:what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing. Idk. I get bored of things quickly. I have to keep changing things. I think I'll stick with this username for a while though.

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Two (or more) user name changes *is* "incessant". Why not be happy with the one you chose to begin with, assuming of course, it's not "Veeman"...

Click to collapse



 

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> I got tired of my first one. And my name wasn't Joseph anyways. Then I changed it to Urahara, after a anime character.
> Now that everybody knows I'm a girl, I changed it to the one I wanted all along.
> Also, technically speaking, it isn't incessant.
> Incessant-
> ...

Click to collapse



You should change it to Olivia.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Nothing. Idk. I get bored of things quickly. I have to keep changing things. I think I'll stick with this username for a while though.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still hate that name. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I still hate that name.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



It's a long story...

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> It's a long story...
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Tell me. And all girls named Olivia are cute.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Tell me. And all girls named Olivia are cute.

Click to collapse



A girl named Olivia was a jerk in 3rd grade.
Wow.  Whaddaya know. It's really not that long of a story.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Tell me. And all girls named Olivia are cute.

Click to collapse



Also, you know what Jessica means?

Defined by a certain dictionary-
Jessica-
The absolute most perfect person on the planet. No arguments. Everything about this girl is so amazing that she is sometimes thought to be an angel or goddess . She is the most beautiful girl to live on this planet. She will deny that, but it is a true fact and everybody knows it. She is the kindest , most caring person ever who will do anything to make you feel special. And she has the cutest laugh, smile, face, and pretty much anything else you can think of. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

optimized ingress 


Anyone who wanted ingress app for ldpi devices or who has smaller screen.. go to that link and get the app..

Credits to SimonTS
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> A girl named Olivia was a jerk in 3rd grade.
> Wow.  Whaddaya know. It's really not that long of a story.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> ...

Click to collapse



All the Olivias I know are quite good looking.

And no. Idk what Jessica means. Perhaps it means troll?


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I got tired of my first one. And my name wasn't Joseph anyways. Then I changed it to Urahara, after a anime character.
> Now that everybody knows I'm a girl, I changed it to the one I wanted all along.
> Also, technically speaking, it isn't incessant.
> Incessant-
> ...

Click to collapse



It's incessant if I say it is, Miss "Dictionary".  I'm the boss, you're the, well, you're the enigma that may well be coping (or struggling) with Gender Identity Disorder.


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> optimized ingress
> 
> 
> Anyone who wanted ingress app for ldpi devices or who has smaller screen.. go to that link and get the app..
> ...

Click to collapse



Error 404 - Page not found!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, I'll see you guys later. I have to go to the Salon.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm gonna change my username to Mephiukin.


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Well, I'll see you guys later. I have to go to the Salon.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm gonna change my username to Mephiukin.

Click to collapse



First of, you misspelled it. Second, why would you want to assume the identity of the worst, stupidest, most annoying member to ever stroll through xda? You have got to be high...


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> First of, you misspelled it. Second, why would you want to assume the identity of the worst, stupidest, most annoying member to ever stroll through xda? You have got to be high...

Click to collapse



Well duh. That username is already taken. You can't have two Mephiukens. And obviously I was kidding.


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Well duh. That username is already taken. You can't have two Mephiukens. And obviously I was kidding.

Click to collapse



Maybe you are Meph's puppy account here...


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Maybe you are Meph's puppy account here...

Click to collapse



Lol what? You can check my ip address. Im pretty sure meph isn't from Rochester MN.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Error 404 - Page not found!

Click to collapse



Well, I will have to upload the optimized apk then:banghead:

Since, Google must have taken it down or something.. because that page worked last month..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Maybe you are Meph's puppy account here...

Click to collapse



Do what


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh hey guys. I'm back with starbursts and a coke.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Oh hey guys. I'm back with starbursts and a coke.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Healthy choice.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Healthy choice.

Click to collapse



I know, right? I would end up fat if I ate junk food.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

So, I want to root my TF300t, and try out some ROMs for it. Maybe even get into some build.prop tweaks, but I just haven't made the time. I think this next week, I will break down and do so. Anyone have any good direction for me to take with this? I know some of you (QF, Storm, others) have some knowledge of this tab, so any help is appreciated...


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, I want to root my TF300t, and try out some ROMs for it. Maybe even get into some build.prop tweaks, but I just haven't made the time. I think this next week, I will break down and do so. Anyone have any good direction for me to take with this? I know some of you (QF, Storm, others) have some knowledge of this tab, so any help is appreciated...

Click to collapse



Stop playing ingress so much. You will suddenly have lots of spare time.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Stop playing ingress so much. You will suddenly have lots of spare time.

Click to collapse



Word from the wise.



        I think I just called veeman wise! 



a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, I want to root my TF300t, and try out some ROMs for it. Maybe even get into some build.prop tweaks, but I just haven't made the time. I think this next week, I will break down and do so. Anyone have any good direction for me to take with this? I know some of you (QF, Storm, others) have some knowledge of this tab, so any help is appreciated...

Click to collapse



Great place to start...

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+root+tf300t+tablet

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Word from the wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am wise.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I got tired of my first one. And my name wasn't Joseph anyways. Then I changed it to Urahara, after a anime character.
> Now that everybody knows I'm a girl, I changed it to the one I wanted all along.
> Also, technically speaking, it isn't incessant.
> Incessant-
> ...

Click to collapse



If its the one you wanted all along then why didn't you just choose it from the beginning? 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 13, 2013)

What's going on guys and gals

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> If its the one you wanted all along then why didn't you just choose it from the beginning?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Read my intro.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> What's going on guys and gals
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Not much. You?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Not much. You?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Bored as hell. Its still early and nobody is doing anything where i live. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Bored as hell. Its still early and nobody is doing anything where i live.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



What time is it there?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Stop playing ingress so much. You will suddenly have lots of spare time.

Click to collapse



Make me. :sly:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Seems like flatnoles and Sleepy have disappeared. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Make me. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



2 words you shoud *never* say to veeman.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Make me. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your parents already did. :sly:


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your parents already did. :sly:

Click to collapse



Do you know how old I am, and how old my parents are? The dynamic has shifted from parent/son to parent/grandparent. You'll understand once you get all grow'd up yourself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> What time is it there?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



10pm 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> 10pm
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



9:05 here. Taco time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> 10pm
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You said it's early.  So I'm assuming EST?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Dude's gonna get tired of your incessant user name change requests. I hope they only allow a maximum of three per member, that way you'll be stuck with "Jessica" -if that is your 'real name'...

Click to collapse



Nopes I changed my usernames 4 times 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> 9:05 here. Taco time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha word :beer::thumbup:






Jessica said:


> You said it's early.  So I'm assuming EST?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I'm a night owl 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

What was the idea behind the intros?
Was that purely to get to know each other a bit better?

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Good Morning/night 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

"I tried to talk to Toby and be his friend, but that's like trying to be friends with an evil... snail." -Michael Scott, The Office.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> "I tried to talk to Toby and be his friend, but that's like trying to be friends with an evil... snail." -Michael Scott, The Office.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> View attachment 1640222
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Wtf! You wasted my 3 seconds in waiting! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Read my intro.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!
> ...

Click to collapse



So you thought you'd get more help and respect by lying about your true identity? Maybe its just me but I don't really follow your logic behind the whole thing. I have many tech friends who are female. I dont understand the notion that if you introduced yourself as a female from the beginning you somehow would not have had the same help  and experience here on xda. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> So you thought you'd get more help and respect by lying about your true identity? Maybe its just me but I don't really follow your logic behind the whole thing. I have many tech friends who are female. I dont understand the notion that if you introduced yourself as a female from the beginning you somehow would not have had the same help  and experience here on xda.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



People are generally think females aren't very techy. I just wanted to get a good answer, so I thought being posting as a boy would help. Yeah, it was kind-of stupid. Another big reason was because of xbox live. My xbox live name was Jessica1997, but so many people were spamming me and all because I was a gamer girl. So I changed my name to Josepho1997, and it grew on me.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

hey bros. long time. what's up? how's everyone?

signature under repair


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey bros. long time. what's up? how's everyone?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Hey! Long time no see. I'm good. You?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hey! Long time no see. I'm good. You?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



great. would've wanted to stay on vacation a bit longer though. my mom rarely comes home. read the reason for the name change. who would've thought. 

signature under repair


----------



## _Variable (Jan 13, 2013)

Afternoon

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> What was the idea behind the intros?
> Was that purely to get to know each other a bit better?
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



yup... to know new people who joins the frat 


Jessica said:


> "I tried to talk to Toby and be his friend, but that's like trying to be friends with an evil... snail." -Michael Scott, The Office.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse





Jessica said:


> People are generally think females aren't very techy. I just wanted to get a good answer, so I thought being posting as a boy would help. Yeah, it was kind-of stupid. Another big reason was because of xbox live. My xbox live name was Jessica1997, but so many people were slamming me and all because I was a gamer girl. So I changed my name to Josepho1997, and it grew on me.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



R.I.P English


cascabel said:


> hey bros. long time. what's up? how's everyone?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Nothing much.. just came to my home this morning.. will stay for 2-4 days:laugh:


cascabel said:


> great. would've wanted to stay on vacation a bit longer though. my mom rarely comes home. read the reason for the name change. who would've thought.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



well, you saw the pics too?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey bros. long time. what's up? how's everyone?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



We'll I'll be..! Ain't seen you round these here parts in a
dog's age  (said with the thickest country accent you can imagine)

How've you been brother?






OptimusLove said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hiya 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

hey axis. yeah, haven't been around for ages. went someplace with the family.  how are you?

@deadly: yep saw them pics.

signature under repair


----------



## trell959 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just stopping by...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

trell959 said:


> Just stopping by...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai trell.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## trell959 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Ohai trell.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Hey Jessica 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey axis. yeah, haven't been around for ages. went someplace with the family.  how are you?
> 
> @deadly: yep saw them pics.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Hell I'm as good as I can be. No complaints 

Bout bored to death though. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## werked (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Ohai trell.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Holy balls!! How many times are you gonna change your name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

werked said:


> Holy balls!! How many times are you gonna change your name.

Click to collapse



I changed my name twice. Reasoning here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36638621 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## _Variable (Jan 13, 2013)

werked said:


> Holy balls!! How many times are you gonna change your name.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, I want to root my TF300t, and try out some ROMs for it. Maybe even get into some build.prop tweaks, but I just haven't made the time. I think this next week, I will break down and do so. Anyone have any good direction for me to take with this? I know some of you (QF, Storm, others) have some knowledge of this tab, so any help is appreciated...

Click to collapse



Well rooting it is pretty easy. However talk to prototype07, about downgrading to ICS first because you'll need a software call nvFlash that makes the tablet unbrickable. 
When you do root it, definitely tweak the io scheduler. 
Also look at cleanROM or hydro ROM



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 05:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> So you thought you'd get more help and respect by lying about your true identity? Maybe its just me but I don't really follow your logic behind the whole thing. I have many tech friends who are female. I dont understand the notion that if you introduced yourself as a female from the beginning you somehow would not have had the same help  and experience here on xda.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



:thanks:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> yup... to know new people who joins the frat

Click to collapse



It's a pretty good idea actually :thumbup:
I made a majorly extended version of that kinda post, but it's hidden amongst the many xda threads and is un-mentionable 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's a pretty good idea actually :thumbup:
> I made a majorly extended version of that kinda post, but it's hidden amongst the many xda threads and is un-mentionable
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



I bet I can find it. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

werked said:


> Holy balls!! How many times are you gonna change your name.

Click to collapse



Hey werked 







trell959 said:


> Hey Jessica
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:what: you? Here? 






Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I'm as good as I can be. No complaints
> 
> Bout bored to death though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sup Axis


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

@QF... New sig looks awesome!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @QF... New sig looks awesome!

Click to collapse



+2

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 13, 2013)

@QF: what's up man. You get my gtalk message?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @QF... New sig looks awesome!

Click to collapse



:what:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's a pretty good idea actually :thumbup:
> I made a majorly extended version of that kinda post, but it's hidden amongst the many xda threads and is un-mentionable
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



I think i know the thread title... it must have been a sticky thread starting from "C" right?

@urahara.. you need to be atleast RC to see deleted thread afaik 

@QF.. Y U acting DUMB


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I think i know the thread title... it must have been a sticky thread starting from "C" right?
> 
> @urahara.. you need to be atleast RC to see deleted thread afaik
> 
> @QF.. Y U acting DUMB

Click to collapse



RC can see deleted threads?!

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I bet I can find it.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Try if you wish 


Deadly. said:


> I think i know the thread title... it must have been a sticky thread starting from "C" right?
> 
> @urahara.. you need to be atleast RC to see deleted thread afaik
> 
> @QF.. Y U acting DUMB

Click to collapse



No actually. Well, it was in there but is also in another place. Some people in this thread already know though 

Even RCs can't see all deleted threads. Only some of them.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Give me 1 year. I will be RC, RD, RT, Admin, and founder of xda 2.0 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Give me 1 year. I will be RC, RD, RT, Admin, and founder of xda 2.0
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Impossibru because admins can't be RCs 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Give me 1 year. I will be RC, RD, RT, Admin, and founder of xda 2.0
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You mean you will create a XDA 2.0 forum, after a year and make such positions in it and claim them


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @QF... New sig looks awesome!

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> :what:
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



It would look 10x better without that drop shadow.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Impossibru because admins can't be RCs
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



They can in xda 2.0 







Deadly. said:


> You mean you will create a XDA 2.0 foru, after a year and make such positions in it and claim them

Click to collapse



Yup. You want to know how many memebers? 10,000,000,000 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Give me 1 year. I will be RC, RD, RT, A dmin, and founder of xda 2.0
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Such high expectations...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Such high expectations...

Click to collapse



You can be mod and Ultimate Troll. You are my number 2, and have complete power over everybody but myself. Sound good?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> They can in xda 2.0
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Actually they can't because it doesn't exist yet 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You can be mod and Ultimate Troll. You are my number 2, and have complete power over everybody but myself. Sound good?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I need equal powers. One person in control of everything is bad.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly, you've got mail :sly:

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I need equal powers. One person in control of everything is bad.

Click to collapse



When has dictatorship *ever* failed?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## trell959 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> When has dictatorship *ever* failed?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Never.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Deadly, you've got mail :sly:
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



You sure you dont have one too? :sly:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Still laughing! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1896617 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You sure you dont have one too? :sly:

Click to collapse



I'm certain. You may have another one though :what:

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm certain. You may have another one though :what:
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Are you really really sure?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You sure you dont have one too? :sly:

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> I'm certain. You may have another one though :what:
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> Are you really really sure?

Click to collapse



You guys both have mail. End of story.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> When has dictatorship *ever* failed?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



A representative from both genders need to lead XDA 2.0. Otherwise people will call the Nation sexist.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> A representative from both genders need to lead XDA 2.0. Otherwise people will call the Nation sexist.

Click to collapse



Fine. You can be assistant to the founder.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You guys both have mail. End of story.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



And you have femail.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You guys both have mail. End of story.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I don't actually 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't actually
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Are you sure. :sly:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Are you sure. :sly:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



As positive as ever 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

I just checked my email inbox for the first time in months. I have over 2000 unread messages. Fck you college spam.

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> As positive as ever
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



HIV positive?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I just checked my email inbox for the first time in months. I have over 2000 unread messages. Fck you college spam.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong kind of mail 
We only talk about chainmail here...

And yes, yes I am #_-

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Wrong kind of mail
> We only talk about chainmail here...
> 
> And yes, yes I am #_-
> ...

Click to collapse



You ARE?? 

I think you should check PM instead of mails


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Wrong kind of mail
> We only talk about chainmail here...
> 
> And yes, yes I am #_-
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh OK. What do you think about this. Strong or no?






---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> You ARE??
> 
> I think you should check PM instead of mails

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh OK. What do you think about this. Strong or no?

Click to collapse



Ichigo would slice right through that.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Ichigo would slice right through that.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



sasuke can too


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> sasuke can too

Click to collapse



I bet Karin, eho isnt even a shiningami, would cit right throufh itn

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Dafuq u guys talking about?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Dafuq u guys talking about?

Click to collapse



You wish you knew. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I bet Karin, eho isnt even a shiningami, would cit right throufh itn
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Please get a new keyboard 

@veeman.. you dont wanna know!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Please get a new keyboard
> 
> @veeman.. you dont wanna know!

Click to collapse



My keuboard's called LatinIME. You know ahfd I xan gst a replacement?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh OK. What do you think about this. Strong or no?

Click to collapse



It seems like it would be the perfect thing to wear on a drunken night out :thumbup:

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It seems like it would be the perfect thing to wear on a drunken night out :thumbup:
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



On Halloween.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> On Halloween.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Mainly drunken nights though so if one falls over too much, it won't hurt 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Mainly drunken nights though so if one falls over too much, it won't hurt
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Ah. So they won't "fall on their sword"

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------

/join ##chidelataalpha
Edit: Why didn'5 it work?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 13, 2013)

It would hurt more. You want something like paintball elbow and knee pads, plus a helmet.
http://shop.valken.com/c/sly-equipment_sly-s12-elbow-bounce-pads-back-player#


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It would hurt more. You want something like paintball elbow and knee pads, plus a helmet.
> http://shop.valken.com/c/sly-equipment_sly-s12-elbow-bounce-pads-back-player#

Click to collapse



Ichigo kwoudl dtill cut throvuh it.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Ah. So they won't "fall on their sword"
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!
> ...

Click to collapse



because of spelling mistake  

and stop typing wrong characters deliberately


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> because of spelling mistake
> 
> and stop typing wrong characters deliberately

Click to collapse



What wax tnd misstake?

Edit: I've given up with typing. I don't care about the mistakes any more.
a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

Ugh. My heads pounding. I can't see straift. I'm confusion

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ichigo can cut through nothing, being a 2 dimensional anime character.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Ichigo can cut through nothing, being a 2 dimensional anime character.

Click to collapse



 Take it back! :crybaby2:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope, besides I was more advising on protection from one's own drunken stupor.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nope, besides I was more advising on protection from one's own drunken stupor.

Click to collapse



Helmets alwayw csn help. You may look lek a boek thous hn

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Helmets alwayw csn help. You may look lek a boek thous hn
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



What language do I use when Google translating that? :what:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What language do I use when Google translating that? :what:

Click to collapse



Ts my stupid keyboardm i thinkmcIzm dont feel togod and cant see strafithnm I thino om just tieddm

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 13, 2013)

You'll probably get better help with that here.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932924


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You'll probably get better help with that here.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932924
> 
> The Official "I'm drunk so I'd best post here instead of anywhere else" thread

Click to collapse



I don't htinvk ai 'm drumk. Unlesd somebody sleopped it into my cokd oor lemonade.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------

Goidnhght everybody.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Good morning all

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Good morning all
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Evening 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, so whats up?
Im going to have a meeting with some Moderators today, hopefully something positive happens


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey everyone, so whats up?
> Im going to have a meeting with some Moderators today, hopefully something positive happens

Click to collapse



Just woke up. Good luck  

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey everyone, so whats up?
> Im going to have a meeting with some Moderators today, hopefully something positive happens

Click to collapse



What is about?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

God morning muffins

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## _Variable (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey guys, why is google earth not available here?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 13, 2013)

trell959 said:


> Just stopping by...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai, Trell  



QuantumFoam said:


> Well rooting it is pretty easy. However talk to prototype07, about downgrading to ICS first because you'll need a software call nvFlash that makes the tablet unbrickable.
> When you do root it, definitely tweak the io scheduler.
> Also look at cleanROM or hydro ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QF, whats up, bro? 



jugg1es said:


> God morning muffins
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



hey juggles, whats happening?


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

Ohio yous guys... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> What is about?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Its about the outdated threads in the Xperia section(s).


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Ohai, Trell
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



About to hold chops in a vice like grip whilst em puts the clippers over his mop of hair 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio yous guys...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning muffin man 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 13, 2013)

What the hell!? Jessica's a girl?? Wow I'm surprised

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio yous guys...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Zach! How ya been?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> What the hell!? Jessica's a girl?? Wow I'm surprised
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Some people say its fake.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 13, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> What the hell!? Jessica's a girl?? Wow I'm surprised
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



She's still in the midst of a true gender crisis.........


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bad luck for me again, no FXP 202 based rom boots on my phone Idk what to do, I have followed all instructions.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Some people say its fake.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



It probably is..







eep2378 said:


> She's still in the midst of a true gender crisis.........

Click to collapse



LOL. May the odds be ever in her/his favor



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi people. What's up?

(except for the obvious sky etc)

(also, stop harassing poor Francesca about being a girl, already  )


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi people. What's up?
> 
> (except for the obvious sky etc)
> 
> (also, stop harassing poor Francesca about being a girl, already  )

Click to collapse



The roof and the sky 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> The roof and the sky
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



I should have expected nothing less from the guy whose avatar is Patrick.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I should have expected nothing less from the guy whose avatar is Patrick.

Click to collapse



Its not just patrick. Its patrick star.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Its not just patrick. Its patrick star.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



No, this is Patrick 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Its not just patrick. Its patrick star.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse











InfinityFTW said:


> No, this is Patrick
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



Pawned 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Go read this, kids.

May you have the most pleasant nightmares. 

http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ubaqq/what_fan_theories_have_blown_your_mind_with_their/

http://www.cracked.com/article_19882_6-insane-but-convincing-fan-theories-about-kids-cartoons.html


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi people. What's up?
> 
> (except for the obvious sky etc)
> 
> (also, stop harassing poor Francesca about being a girl, already  )

Click to collapse



Great...

Francesca, Jessica, urahara, and josepho... Great, I'm probably missing a few more 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Great...
> 
> Francesca, Jessica, urahara, and josepho... Great, I'm probably missing a few more
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You talking about Valerie?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You talking about Valerie?

Click to collapse



Yes I think there is a possibility that I am... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yes I think there is a possibility that I am...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Then you'll be happy to know that it's actually Olivia now.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Then you'll be happy to know that it's actually Olivia now.

Click to collapse



Lol does his/her name change every 5 minutes or something? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol does his/her name change every 5 minutes or something?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, Gabby's name is still Gabby.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Ohai, Trell
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eep! Where you been? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 13, 2013)

Sup brahs 

Show some love 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36655868


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eep! Where you been?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Working  Also been busy helping out in the N4 forums. I call it the Noobonic Plague and its spreading fast...


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Eep! Where you been?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



My current setup

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Working  Also been busy helping out in the N4 forums. I call it the Noobonic Plague and its spreading fast...

Click to collapse



Hi eep.

Indeed it is.

And no one knows how to stop it. 

One gets the feeling it's welcomed here. 0_o


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi eep.
> 
> Indeed it is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I may have a plan though. It starts with this guy: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4607132

Notice all the RC's visiting his page?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> No, Gabby's name is still Gabby.

Click to collapse



I give up. Forgive me for even trying to find all of his/her names.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> I give up. Forgive me for even trying to find all of his/her names.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



dafuq is going on? who's gabby? i go mia for a few days and i have to catch up more here than school. 

signature under repair


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Here's another pic. Proof enough yet? I took this with my friends device 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not you! You don't have a phone :sly:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Working  Also been busy helping out in the N4 forums. I call it the Noobonic Plague and its spreading fast...

Click to collapse



Epic name :thumbup:
Hopefully, I'll join you guys there pretty soon 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> dafuq is going on? who's gabby? i go mia for a few days and i have to catch up more here than school.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



It's one of the many names for josepho, urahara, Jessica, and all her/his other names.



Lemme fill you in. Jessica claimed that she is a girl with a pic... :what::what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Then you'll be happy to know that it's actually Olivia now.

Click to collapse



That's what I've been calling J for a while


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> It's one of the many names for josepho, urahara, Jessica, and all her/his other names.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. 

thanks for the update. i miss that button. 

signature under repair


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> It's one of the many names for josepho, urahara, Jessica, and all her/his other names.
> Lemme fill you in. Jessica claimed that she is a girl with a pic... :what::what:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Like I said before
who the hell cares 
No need to reduce every conversation in this thread to that rather insignificant matter



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Like I said before
> who the hell cares
> No need to reduce every conversation in this thread to that rather insignificant matter
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hola quantissima. how goes ye? and your n4?

signature under repair


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Like I said before
> who the hell cares
> No need to reduce every conversation in this thread to that rather insignificant matter
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your signature would look better without a drop shadow.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

Guess I need to stay more active in the Note II q&a thread  

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hola quantissima. how goes ye? and your n4?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



On its way 







veeman said:


> Your signature would look better without a drop shadow.

Click to collapse




What about a 1px inner stroke and a sloped outer glow, say 5-8px


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> On its way
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Inner stroke maybe. No outer glow though.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Inner stroke maybe. No outer glow though.

Click to collapse



I'm a fan of outer glow 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm a fan of outer glow
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Outer glows have no place in today's minimalist trend.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow. I am a complete and utter idiot.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Inner stroke maybe. No outer glow though.

Click to collapse



Even made this for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Wow. I am a complete and utter idiot.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



why do you say that, gabby/joseph/jessica/mary/todd/bob/etc.? 

signature under repair


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Outer glows have no place in today's minimalist trend.

Click to collapse



I'm a minimalist too but i still like it. See attachment above ^^^^^



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Even made this for myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should post that in the images thread 
Morning 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Even made this for myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually that looks pretty good. Might look better if you get a blue to black gradient from the middle to the corners as a background.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You should post that in the images thread
> Morning
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



hey juggles. how are you? 

signature under repair


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Wow. I am a complete and utter idiot.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Why, Patricia?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> why do you say that, gabby/joseph/jessica/mary/todd/bob/etc.?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Don't listen to all those trolls. I've only said I was Jessica. Not gabby or valarie, or Olivia. I'he always been Jessica.
Anyways, I'll explain in a bit, but I'll give you a tl;dr
tl;dr I'm pretty sure I was drunk last night. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Actually that looks pretty good. Might look better if you get a blue to black gradient from the middle to the corners as a background.

Click to collapse




Thanks
Tried that. Didn't like it



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> You should post that in the images thread
> Morning
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



Morning. I'll do that



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey juggles. how are you?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Hola, Cassie!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks
> Tried that. Didn't like it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you using Photoshop?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hola, Cassie!

Click to collapse



sleepy! you're awake. :what:

signature under repair


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Don't listen to all those trolls. I've only said I was Jessica. Not gabby or valarie, or Olivia. I'he always been Jessica.
> Anyways, I'll explain in a bit, but I'll give you a tl;dr
> tl;dr I'm pretty sure I was drunk last night.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with getting drunk one on a while.

Or is there more to the story?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Are you using Photoshop?

Click to collapse



Yep



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nothing wrong with getting drunk one on a while.
> 
> Or is there more to the story?

Click to collapse



 It was accidental. I'm not sure if it was even possible to get with what I drank, but something happened. I'll explain in a bit.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> sleepy! you're awake. :what:
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Slept through the whole day.
Awake now at night.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 13, 2013)

Hai

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Don't listen to all those trolls. I've only said I was Jessica. Not gabby or valarie, or Olivia. I'he always been Jessica.
> Anyways, I'll explain in a bit, but I'll give you a tl;dr
> tl;dr I'm pretty sure I was drunk last night.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well.. i get drunk a lot.. and i'm an idiot.. but why does getting drunk make you feel like that?

signature under repair

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Slept through the whole day.
> Awake now at night.

Click to collapse



doctors. 

signature under repair


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> well.. i get drunk a lot.. and i'm an idiot.. but why does getting drunk make you feel like that?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Well, I'm only 15. But the idiot part was how it happened. Apparently, Mike's Hard Lemonade ain't regular lemonade! 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> well.. i get drunk a lot.. and i'm an idiot.. but why does getting drunk make you feel like that?
> 
> signature under repair
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because he's only 15 lol

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Well, I'm only 15. But the idiot part was how it happened. Apparently, Mike's Hard Lemonade ain't regular lemonade!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Did you do anything unusually idiotic while drunk?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Well, I'm only 15. But the idiot part was how it happened. Apparently, Mike's Hard Lemonade ain't regular lemonade!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



lol. better read the labels next time. 

signature under repair


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Because she's only 15 lol

Click to collapse



FTFY
Or do you not believe me. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey juggles. how are you?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Hi cas how's the reading coming on 







QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks
> Tried that. Didn't like it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you get my message re axis 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> FTFY
> Or do you not believe me.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Only if you can explain why you have a phone when you don't have a phone


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Because he's only 15 lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. if you're asking me, i tend to sleep when i get drunk. most idiotic thing i ever did while drunk was hitting on a girl and falling asleep in the middle of it. :banghead:

@juggles: just finished reading the daughter of time (did i get it right?). now i'm googling richard III. 

signature under repair


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. better read the labels next time.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Yeah, well I was really thirsty, so I kind-of drank 4 of 'em.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Only if you can explain why you have a phone when you don't have a phone

Click to collapse



What? 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. if you're asking me, i tend to sleep when i get drunk. most idiotic thing i ever did while drunk was hitting on a girl and falling asleep in the middle of it. :banghead:
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Hahahaha

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Yeah, well I was really thirsty, so I kind-of drank 4 of 'em.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!
> ...

Click to collapse



In that pic 'you' have a phone. You don't have a phone..


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. if you're asking me, i tend to sleep when i get drunk. most idiotic thing i ever did while drunk was hitting on a girl and falling asleep in the middle of it. :banghead:
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



I've woken up on the roof of a church before now, I've also woken up in a train station a couple of hundred miles from where i was supposed to be.  I've wrecked a pubs dj booth and lighting rig and so much more but those are the ones that come straight to mind 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. It was my friends phone. I was just playing around with it.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hi cas how's the reading coming on
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I didn't 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Check g+

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Seems like I posted a lot last night. I don't remember much. I woke up and thought I fell asleep while on xda. But then I had a massive headache, and felt really sick. Sorry for all the crap I posted.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Seems like I posted a lot last night. I don't remember much. I woke up and thought I fell asleep while on xda. But then I had a massive headache, and felt really sick. Sorry for all the crap I posted.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Were you drunk?  

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Were you drunk?
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



I guess. Is 4 bottles of Mike's Hard Lemonade enough to get me drunk? I probably have low tolerance to alcohol.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 13, 2013)

Anything to do while waiting?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Anything to do while waiting?

Click to collapse



Ever read manga/watch anime?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I've woken up on the roof of a church before now, I've also woken up in a train station a couple of hundred miles from where i was supposed to be.  I've wrecked a pubs dj booth and lighting rig and so much more but those are the ones that come straight to mind
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



Worst I've done is slap 3 of my friends, get slapped back by 2, slip in the gutter and wake up with no idea of what happened. #imanoob

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> I guess. Is 4 bottles of Mike's Hard Lemonade enough to get me drunk? I probably have low tolerance to alcohol.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You probably have almost no tolerance of this was your first or second time...

Unless you drink vinegar. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Eating Milky Ways. #good
Oh wait, this isn't facebook. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Eating Milky Ways. #good
> Oh wait, this isn't facebook.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You eat GALAXIES? :what:

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

I actually prefer Galaxy to Milky Way. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You eat GALAXIES? :what:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Only the S3. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Eating Milky Ways. #good
> Oh wait, this isn't facebook.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I thought hashtags were for Twitter


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I thought hashtags were for Twitter

Click to collapse



And instagram + gifboom 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I thought hashtags were for Twitter

Click to collapse



Noobs post hashtags everywhere. #veemanisdumb

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I thought hashtags were for Twitter

Click to collapse



Have you seen facebook? People post it in facebook now. They're n00bs.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Have you seen facebook? People post it in facebook now. They're n00bs.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



#iKnowRight?! 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> #iKnowRight?!
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



#ihateitwhenpeoplehaveextralongtags

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## werked (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> #ihateitwhenpeoplehaveextralongtags
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



#ihateitwhenyouchangeyournameeveryotherday 
I can't keep up anymore.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> #ihateitwhenpeoplehaveextralongtags
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



#ilovetousethelonghastagsjusttoannoypeopleandmakethemhardtoread

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

werked said:


> #ihateitwhenyouchangeyournameeveryotherday
> I can't keep up anymore.

Click to collapse



I won't change my name for *at least* 2 months. :thumbup:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> #ilovetousethelonghastagsjusttoannoypeopleandmakethemhardtoread
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



I can read it perfectly. Spaces don't matter to me.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

I just realized. Facebook only sucks because of all the douchebags that I'm "friends" with.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I just realized. Facebook only sucks because of all the douchebags that I'm "friends" with.

Click to collapse



I'm friends with only family and people from my school. And I have 20 people blocked, including my mom.(She forces me to be friends with her).
And then random boys try to add me as their friends. It's annoying.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I just realized. Facebook only sucks because of all the douchebags that I'm "friends" with.

Click to collapse



And '' like if you love sausage. Ignore if you want your grandmother to die in hell and get raped by Satan '' 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> And '' like if you love sausage. Ignore if you want your grandmother to die in hell and get raped by Satan ''
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



I see those all the time. I hate those. I never like anything on facebook anyways.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> And '' like if you love sausage. Ignore if you want your grandmother to die in hell and get raped by Satan ''
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



These things are the worst part of Facebook:banghead:

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I see those all the time. I hate those. I never like anything on facebook anyways.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



#facebooksucks

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm friends with only family and people from my school. And I have 20 people blocked, including my mom.(She forces me to be friends with her).
> And then random boys try to add me as their friends. It's annoying.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Ohai. What's up muffins ?

I blocked my parents  
They are too annoying and try to keep a track on me...

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Ohai. What's up muffins ?
> 
> I blocked my parents
> They are too annoying and try to keep a track on me...
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo muffin! Wassup?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> #facebooksucks
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



sudo fb sucks. --butnotalways

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Ohai. What's up muffins ?
> 
> I blocked my parents
> They are too annoying and try to keep a track on me...
> ...

Click to collapse



What I hate are those stupid apps that automatically post on my facebook. I know for a fact I never used Quiz Monster or the Truth game, yet they still post to my facebook. I have it set so only I could see my post now.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> sudo fb sucks. --butnotalways
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



#nerd 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



No such thing! 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yo muffin! Wassup?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Nothing much just going to sleep for now see my condition of homescreen

Stuck on there tried yo kill app clear data but no chance!  

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> No such thing!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



 you mean element? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> No such thing!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



That's why it's called *JOKE*

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> What I hate are those stupid apps that automatically post on my facebook. I know for a fact I never used Quiz Monster or the Truth game, yet they still post to my facebook. I have it set so only I could see my post now.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Don't log in using your Facebook account.
Don't login at all.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That's why it's called *JOKE*
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



That's why I say common sense is uncommon 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> That's why I say common sense is uncommon
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



:what:

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That's why it's called *JOKE*
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Really? I had no idea veeman would ever joke. That's unheard of. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> :what:
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Not for you it's for Jessica 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

@Devstaff- I think your twitter account have a virus 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> :what:
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Hey W8 has armv7?? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> sudo fb sucks. --butnotalways
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse




```
public class Facebook {
       public static void main (String[] args) {
             System.out.println("Facebook sucks!");
       }
}
```


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> ```
> public class Facebook {
> public static void main (String[] args) {
> System.out.println("Facebook sucks!");
> ...

Click to collapse



Syntax Error 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Really? I had no idea veeman would ever joke. That's unheard of.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Never in my life have I told a joke. I are sirious person.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Never in my life have I told a joke. I are sirious person.

Click to collapse



Amen to that. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Syntax Error
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse





Where did I mess up? That looks right to me.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> ```
> public class Facebook {
> public static void main (String[] args) {
> System.out.println("Facebook sucks!");
> ...

Click to collapse




```
public class Facebook {
       public static void main (String[] args) {
             System.out.println("+1");
       }
       }
```

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Syntax Error
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Where? And I am pretty sure you can't tell 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Where did I mess up? That looks right to me.

Click to collapse



Never mine. I didn't see that last " in System.out.println("Facebook ducks");

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hey W8 has armv7??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Joking sig

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Never mine. I didn't see that last " in System.out.println("Facebook ducks");

Click to collapse



Facebook ducks? 



Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> ```
> public class Facebook {
> public static void main (String[] args) {
> System.out.println("+1");
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not a noob like you. 
My knowledge is like sand in the sun. Ever flowing and hot.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Joking sig
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse





Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That's why it's called *JOKE*
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



You're here? :sly:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're here? :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



So????

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So????
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Is it me or are you stalking me? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Whoa! 
Type in : trolled : and a troll face will show up! 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Is it me or are you stalking me?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Queefy has stalkers? :what:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm not a noob like you.
> My knowledge is like sand in the sun. Ever flowing and hot.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Well I know what they teach in US! My cousin visits here often I have seen the syllabus I sound like a genius to him 
US vs India 
US class 10 syllabus  = almost everything done either in 8th or 9th 

I don't know PHP it doesn't make me a noob

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Queefy has stalkers? :what:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



He's followed me from the x8 ot to the one x ot and now here



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Whoa!
> Type in : trolled : and a troll face will show up!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



No...

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> Well I know what they teach in US! My cousin visits here often I have seen the syllabus I sound like a genius to him
> US vs India
> US class 10 syllabus  = almost everything done either in 8th or 9th
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> He's followed me from the x8 ot to the one x ot and now here
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Ahhh nice. 

Also, you get a HOX? I thought you were getting a N4... 

Or did u post in HOX OT just for the heck of it?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

I followed Jessica here
No more misunderstandings
Just trying :trolled:

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> No...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah really 
What you have been taught in class 10 maths? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> No...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't expect you to do it. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I don't expect you to do it.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



It doesn't work 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Yeah really
> What you have been taught in class 10 maths?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



What math class are you taking right now?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

16k posts!! 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I followed Jessica here
> No more misunderstandings
> Just trying :trolled:
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Or did you follow #Veeman here? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Apex (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're here? :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



You know this guy? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> 16k posts!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Apex, ban teh fool!!!!!

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Apex, ban teh fool!!!!!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34988350 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> You know this guy?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai Apex.
#goodmorning

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai Apex.
> #goodmorning
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Its night here 11:40 pm

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34988350
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



-_- 

See page no 1k for more... 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Its night here 11:40 pm
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Join frat.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Its night here 11:40 pm
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



You're Indian.

Apex is not. 
It's morning where he is, fool. :smokin:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> You know this guy?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unfortunately







SleepyKrushna said:


> Or did you follow #Veeman here?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse




Long story. I don't have a One x
Nexus 4 ftw


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Its night here 11:40 pm
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



You know the time!!  Finally someone except deadly and sleepy 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You're Indian.
> 
> Apex is not.
> It's morning where he is, fool. :smokin:
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, I think it's 12:11PM in Texas.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Join frat.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



NO.jpg

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



U already joined

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> NO.jpg
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Yes.rle

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> You know the time!!  Finally someone except deadly and sleepy
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh there's more of us than you think. :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U already joined
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



What's your actual name? Your sig is bad 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You're Indian.
> 
> Apex is not.
> It's morning where he is, fool. :smokin:
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup...
I'm Indian 
:smokin:
How many extra smilies are there in xda app
:shocked:
*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Oh there's more of us than you think. :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I know what time its is in India.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Oh there's more of us than you think. :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Yep me 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What's your actual name? Your sig is bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's Adil. But you can call him 4D1L. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What's your actual name? Your sig is bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse




My name is Adil but u can call me 4D1L

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's Adil. But you can call him 4D1L.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I see what he did there 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's Adil. But you can call him 4D1L.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



My name's Jessica. But you can call me Jessica.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> My name's Jessica. But you can call me Jessica.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I'll call you IT!  Should I? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> My name's Jessica. But you can call me Jessica.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Copycat. 
CODE RED: CAT ALERT.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Yeah really
> What you have been taught in class 10 maths?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Trigonometry and Pre-Calculus.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Copycat.
> CODE RED: CAT ALERT.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Lol  

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> My name's Jessica. But you can call me Joseph, Urahara, Olivia, Valerie, Megan, Penelope, Harriet, Cynthia, or pretty much whatever you can think of.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I'll call you IT!  Should I?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Call it Olivia.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



You forgot about IT 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



No. Clla me Jessica. *Or else*

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

What's ftfy 
Someone tell
Too many meanings on google

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> No. Clla me Jessica. *[color=nocolorbutwhy'dyoureadthis?]Or else[/color]*
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Or else?  

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What's ftfy
> Someone tell
> Too many meanings on google
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Found that foreigner yesterday.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Urban Dictionary is my new best friend.
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



FTFY

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> No. Clla me Jessica. *Or else*
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Or else what?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What's ftfy
> Someone tell
> Too many meanings on google
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse






Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

:shocked:
Can't see my thanks button
maybe limit reached 

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> :shocked:
> Can't see my thanks button
> maybe limit reached
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Yeah. You must of run out.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> :shocked:
> Can't see my thanks button
> maybe limit reached
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Thanks dissabled in ot. 

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> :shocked:
> Can't see my thanks button
> maybe limit reached
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Thanks killed from OT

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I just ruined the perfect opportunity to troll.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



FTFY

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Found that foreigner yesterday.

Click to collapse



See 2 different meanings







DanceOff said:


> View attachment 1642024
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse





*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Yeah. You must of run out.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Tell me wat will happen if i dont call u jessica

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What's ftfy
> Someone tell
> Too many meanings on google
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Seriously??? You asked the same question in the X8 OT earlier



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> :shocked:
> Can't see my thanks button
> maybe limit reached
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



You can only thank a maximum of 2000 posts. PM an admin and ask them to reset your thanks limit so you can thank more people.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Danceoff is right! Other one is not commonly used we commonly use this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm really a boy.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a Boy

Click to collapse



I knew it!



_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> You can only thank a maximum of 2000 posts. PM an admin and ask them to reset your thanks limit so you can thank more people.

Click to collapse



veeman is correct. Don't listen to the other trolls.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Your sig says "problem? "







I haz a problem :what:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Seriously??? You asked the same question in the X8 OT earlier
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Now anyone can tell who is stalking whom :sly:

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> You forgot about IT
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



That is one line I won't cross. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> That is one line I won't cross. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse





a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Now anyone can tell who is stalking whom :sly:
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Oh yes. I have this incessant demanding all consuming urge to stalk the guy who asks the same question multiple times to gain attention

Ooh La La! Whatever will I do



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> That is one line I won't cross. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



And we thought ur a man.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I knew it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop it ! IT people have a fair chance of choosing their gender and changing their username accordingly just as a FB status! You can't take that right away 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Oh yes. I have this incessant demanding all consuming urge to stalk the guy who asks the same question multiple times to gain attention
> 
> Ooh La La! Whatever will I do
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooh la la? 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Stop it ! IT people have a fair chance of choosing their gender and changing their username accordingly just as a FB status! You can't take that right away
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't understand the word "IT"

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> That is one line I won't cross. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



What line?  

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Guys. Stop all the mapsing.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Guys. Stop all the mapsing.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Whats mapsing

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I don't understand the word "IT"
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



He is for male she is for female ...IT ( "it")...

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Ooh la la?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Precisely! 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Precisely!
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



You know how much I hate that?
This is my reaction: 




a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Whats mapsing
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

Who developed this damn software

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Jessica sed it.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Jessica sed it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



It means to search for a place in a map 
How does it fit here 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> It means to search for a place in a map
> How does it fit here
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know right.:what:

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You know how much I hate that?
> This is my reaction:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What we need right now is Skype. You have to see my expression. If says "I DON'T CARE" 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> What we need right now is Skype. You have to see my expression. If says "I DON'T CARE"
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



:crybaby2:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

Evening muffins, how is everyone. 
See you've got a stalker from x8 ot QuantumFoam. 
I'm bored,  entertain me 


_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Evening muffins, how is everyone.
> See you've got a stalker from x8 ot QuantumFoam.
> I'm bored,  entertain me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He followed me here. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Im also a person with a x8 and who posts in that ot.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> What we need right now is Skype. You have to everyone's expression. It says "We don't care "
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> :crybaby2:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Stop crying, girl. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> :crybaby2:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Once again, my reaction is the same







jugg1es said:


> Evening muffins, how is everyone.
> See you've got a stalker from x8 ot QuantumFoam.
> I'm bored,  entertain me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




C'est La Vie I guess. My second stalker 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Im also a person with a x8 and who posts in that ot.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You, sir, have done everything. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Stop crying, girl.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. :crybaby2:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Stop crying, girl.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



What's the code to get it? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Once again, my reaction is the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who's the first? 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm sorry. :crybaby2:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

You weren't like this when you were a boy. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

Soo
What we learnt:
Everyone stalks qf but qf didn't stalk anyone

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You, sir, have done everything.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I know.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> You weren't like this when you were a boy. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Actually, I've never been a boy.
Are you talking about when I pretended to be a boy? I actually was like this.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Soo
> What we learnt:
> Everyone stalks qf but qf didn't stalk anyone
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



I've learnt that you ask too many questions too many times. Almost as if you don't believe the first half dozen answers t you get 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey I got a 4x4x4 cube today! Rubiks Revenge 
First solve 4 minutes 
3x3 best solve 19 seconds

What say?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I know.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You, sir, know everything. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone can give a really good dj app which lets me record what im doing.
For my 3rd job im a dj at a asian wedding.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What's the code to get it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't ask me, nerd.
I ain't no code monkey like you. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Anyone can give a really good dj app which lets me record what im doing.
> For my 3rd job im a dj at a asian wedding.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Pm will be sent, it is for pc i take it

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pm will be sent, it is for pc i take it
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



I need for my tab

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hey I got a 4x4x4 cube today! Rubiks Revenge
> First solve 4 minutes
> 3x3 best solve 19 seconds
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Anyone can give a really good dj app which lets me record what im doing.
> For my 3rd job im a dj at a asian wedding.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You, sir, have done all jobs. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Soo
> What we learnt:
> Everyone stalks qf but qf didn't stalk anyone
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



1. RIP ENGLISH
2. Problem?
3. I need to ask Apex if i can do a GTFO here
4. You're creepy
5. I was in the X8 ot way before you and i continue to read it - hows that stalking?
6. RIP GRAMMAR
7. I really need to do a GTFO here
8. This isnt the place to quarrel. Pm me if need be

9. You followed me to the One X ot too, right?
10. Stalkers, stalkers everywhere
11. Man, one GTFO
12. I have a problem with your app sig 
13. You're a noob and you should feed nooby
14. "Gogeta". How mature 
15. Alright. GTFO



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pm will be sent, it is for pc i take it
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



I may improvise

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> You, sir, have done all jobs.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Except be a vp.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Why? :crybaby2: 

I got some Jessica effect :crybaby2: 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse








_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> 1. RIP ENGLISH
> 2. Problem?
> 3. I need to ask Apex if i can do a GTFO here
> 4. You're creepy
> ...

Click to collapse



Take back the part about Gogeta being an immature name! Take it back nao!!! 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> 1. RIP ENGLISH
> 2. Problem?
> 3. I need to ask Apex if i can do a GTFO here
> 4. You're creepy
> ...

Click to collapse



Just saved you the trouble 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta yougeta another GTFO from me 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> 1. RIP ENGLISH
> 2. Problem?
> 3. I need to ask Apex if i can do a GTFO here
> 4. You're creepy
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, snap! 

Man you must have done something real bad to get QF angry.
Even I haven't done that before. :what:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> 1. RIP ENGLISH
> 2. Problem?
> 3. I need to ask Apex if i can do a GTFO here
> 4. You're creepy
> ...

Click to collapse





*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Take back the part about Gogeta being an immature name! Take it back nao!!!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Y


Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Gogeta yougeta another GTFO from me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's pronounced [Go-Jee-Ta]

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



No really! There are multiple reason as I see 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




Jessica said:


> It's pronounced [Go-Jee-Ta]
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Was that some DragonBallZ??  Or something similar? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



Nice.
I just saved that pic. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry everyone
I don't wanna fight

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



Not sure if dumb or very dumb



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nice.
> I just saved that pic.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Me 2 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2013)

I hereby surrender 

*sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Goegeta, i advice u that u stop posting in our fraternity as u are not a pledge or a member and ur not a member of the governing body. You already created enough trouble. Can u please stop posting here please.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Sorry everyone
> I don't wanna fight
> 
> *sent from my W8  using   armv7 processor  * problem??

Click to collapse



But you need to GTFO 
Good night all Indians I'll see ya tomorrow go-jee-ta

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Goegeta, i advice u that u stop posting in our fraternity as u are not a pledge or a member and ur not a member of the governing body. You already created enough trouble. Can u please stop posting here please.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You don't have to be a pledge or member to post in this thread. You just can't start fights. 
Let's not discuss this now.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Nice.
> I just saved that pic.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse











DanceOff said:


> Me 2
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Glad you both like it, I've been saving it for weeks 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You don't have to be a pledge or member to post in this thread. You just can't start fights.
> Let's not discuss this now.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I know that but still. Were all a family. Would u let a random person come into ur family and stay with ur family without verification that the person is good.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I know that but still. Were all a family. Would u let a random person come into ur family and stay with ur family without verification that the person is good.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Of course! :beer:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Of course! :beer:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Thats wat i thouht

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Goegeta, i advice u that u stop posting in our fraternity as u are not a pledge or a member and ur not a member of the governing body. You already created enough trouble. Can u please stop posting here please.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You don't need to be a pledge to post here.

Most people are asking him to stop posting coz he's had a fight with one of our members before.

New people are always welcome here, unless a member has a reason as to why someone shouldn't be here.

That is my official stance as VP of this frat.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Thats wat i thouht
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Do you speak English?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Do you speak English?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



He might speak it, but he doesn't always write it. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You don't need to be a pledge to post here.
> 
> Most people are asking him to stop posting coz he's had a fight with one of our members before.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was one of the governing body that asked him to leave. 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> He might speak it, but he doesn't always write it.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse





4D1L said:


> Thats peek man
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse











4D1L said:


> It means the peak of mountain sad.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Do you speak English?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Im from the uk. Of course i know english. I just use my shortcuts

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It was one of the governing body that asked him to leave.
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



Oh yeah forgot that. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Im from the uk. Of course i know english. I just use my shortcuts
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



UK? You mean Ukraine? 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> UK? You mean Ukraine?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



United kingdom. Check my profile

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> UK? You mean Ukraine?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Being in the UK doesn't mean you're Charles Dickens. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> UK? You mean Ukraine?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



United Kingdom is pretty well known all over the world 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Being in the UK doesn't mean you're Charles Dickens.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Wat. 







KidCarter93 said:


> United Kingdom is pretty well known all over the world
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Is it?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Is it?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Obviously. The British Empire kinda took over a lot of places. Not bad for an army.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Obviously. The British Empire kinda took over a lot of places. Not bad for an army.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



We should take over america next.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> We should take over america next.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



That would be a smart idea.
That is, if you wanted to start WW3. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> We should take over america next.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



You lost it a long time ago.

The Americans won.

With the help of the French. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> We should take over america next.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Brilliant idea. Be involved in yet another pointless war and have a ton of people dying.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Brilliant idea. Be involved in yet another pointless war and have a ton of people dying.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Finally, a sensible Brit! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Brilliant idea. Be involved in yet another pointless war and have a ton of people dying.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Finally, a sensible Brit!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Kinda makes one see sense when a family member served in Afghan a couple of years ago and got injured over there.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Finally, a sensible Brit!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I am sensible!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Kinda makes one see sense when a family member served in Afghan a couple of years ago and got injured over there.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



My uncle flies planes there. I think he's part of the Black Hawks. There have been a few times when he has almost been shot down, but they never were successful.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

I wanna be a soldier. I have loads of exerians after playing black ops 2. LOL

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I wanna be a soldier. I have loads of exerians after playing black ops 2. LOL
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Yeah, on COD you learn how to 720 grenade-swap 1337Tricksh0tZ No-QuickScope someone


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Yeah, on COD you learn how to 720 grenade-swap 1337Tricksh0tZ No-QuickScope someone

Click to collapse



I do tomohawk swap.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

Edit

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

So what is everybody doing?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Damn. So ur saying i will die in the real battle field

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## X8invisible (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey bros
Soo my vacations has now come to an end I'll be more active around here and I also apologise for my kack of contribution to it. Lookin forward to a new year of great stuff coming around(maybe I'll learn to troll better who knows )

Behold the tank-proof signature



        :tank:


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> *Thanks*
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse











4D1L said:


> Damn. So ur saying i will die in the real battle field
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Please delete your quotes, i shouldn't have said anything. I'll just go for ten minutes or so. Sorry 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Edit
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



I qouted ur post. Everyone can see now

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Please delete your quotes, i shouldn't have said anything. I'll just go for ten minutes or so. Sorry
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



Fine.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody here?
*Crickets*

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Anybody here?
> *Crickets*
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I am!  

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Anybody here?
> *Crickets*
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Can i call u jess

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> United kingdom. Check my profile
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> United Kingdom is pretty well known all over the world
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



United kingdom of what? Uganda?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> United kingdom of what? Uganda?

Click to collapse



No silly. Ukraine.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> My uncle flies planes there. I think he's part of the Black Hawks. There have been a few times when he has almost been shot down, but they never were successful.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Your uncle is a hawk?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> United kingdom of what? Uganda?

Click to collapse



Ur bad at geography.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your uncle is a hawk?

Click to collapse



He's a shape shifter. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Ur bad at geography.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



You mean geometry right? Geography is shapes an stuff.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> You mean geometry right? Geography is shapes an stuff.

Click to collapse



Other way round

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> You mean geometry right? Geography is shapes an stuff.

Click to collapse



It's fruitless to aruge with teh noobs.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> He's a shape shifter.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> You mean geometry right? Geography is shapes an stuff.

Click to collapse



Google will help u. See below 

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Google will help u. See below
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Google is not a reliable source.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> It's fruitless to aruge with teh noobs.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



One that arguement fair and square. Can i call u jess. Its easier for me as i wont have to type as much. I always search for shortucts u see.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> One that arguement fair and square. Can i call u jess. Its easier for me as i wont have to type as much. I always search for shortucts u see.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



No

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> He's a shape shifter.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



That means you're a shape shifter too! So that's how you can be Joseph and Jessica.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Google is not a reliable source.

Click to collapse



If its not reliable then y does xda use google search.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> No
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Y olivia.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> If its not reliable then y does xda use google search.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.
> ...

Click to collapse



Because xda isn't a reliable source either.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody know what it means when I get a syntax error on a line that doesn't exist? I have 187 lines. I get the error on line 190.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Because xda isn't a reliable source either.

Click to collapse



Then y are u on xda all the time.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Then y are u on xda all the time.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Because it's my duty as a reliable source to seek out unreliable sources and make them reliable.

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Anybody know what it means when I get a syntax error on a line that doesn't exist? I have 187 lines. I get the error on line 190.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



It means your debugging program is an idiot.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Then y are u on xda all the time.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



You can't exactly say all information on here is reliable because we had Joseph who turned into Jess but for all we know, it could be a highly evolved form of manatee.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Because it's my duty as a reliable source to seek out unreliable sources and make them reliable.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But ur a troll. I thought they try to eat the goats under the bridge.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> You can't exactly say all information on here is reliable because we had Joseph who turned into Jess but for all we know, it could be a highly evolved form of manatee.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



True. Jess ruined  the reliability of xda

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> But ur a troll. I thought they try to eat the goats under the bridge.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like mutton. :sly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> True. Jess ruined  the reliability of xda
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I swear you were told to call it Jessica 

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I swear you were told to call it Jessica
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Its a free world. I have rights to make choices that will save my life! Lol

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




veeman said:


> I don't like mutton. :sly:

Click to collapse



Whose mutton

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Its a free world. I have rights to make choices that will save my life! Lol
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Yea it's a world of freedom, to a certain extent, but XDA isn't included.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yea it's a world of freedom, to a certain extent, but XDA isn't included.
> 
> "Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."

Click to collapse



Why?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Its a free world. I have rights to make choices that will save my life! Lol
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.
> ...

Click to collapse



Mutton is the name of your goat.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Mutton is the name of your goat.

Click to collapse



I dont own a goat

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

Quick question guys.
I have a pig outside, and it's hungry. Can I feed it bacon, or will it get mad pig disease?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I dont own a goat
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I asked the goat and he said he belonged to you.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Why?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



XDA is a mobile development site, nothing else.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Quick question guys.
> I have a pig outside, and it's hungry. Can I feed it bacon, or will it get mad pig disease?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Do eet! I want to know if it implodes when it explodes


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I asked the goat and he said he belonged to you.

Click to collapse



If i own the goat why is it with u. Goats dont speak english

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

I had 3 goats once. They are very stubborn, and do nothing but eat and poop pellets.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I had 3 goats once. They are very stubborn, and do nothing but eat and poop pellets.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Lol

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Gonna snow in London.
I wanna miss skool.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> If i own the goat why is it with u. Goats dont speak english
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



You're right. You bought a Nigerian goat. Of course he doesn't speak English.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Kidcarter. If ur there please explain the difference between geography and geometry please.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Kidcarter. If ur there please explain the difference between geography and geometry please.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I already explained somewhere...

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Kidcarter. If ur there please explain the difference between geography and geometry please.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



vvv THIS


Jessica said:


> I already explained somewhere...
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



It's already been explained so I don't need to.

"Never hit a man with glasses. Use a rock, it'll hurt more."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I already explained somewhere...
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> vvv THIS
> 
> 
> It's already been explained so I don't need to.
> ...

Click to collapse



Veeman dosent understand


Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------

Kidcarter. Join the greates fraternity ever.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

Im in the search to find a person to give my 100th thanks to.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Kidcarter. Join the greates fraternity ever.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



DO EEET!!!!!!11111oneoneoneone

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Veeman dosent understand
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD
> ...

Click to collapse



I do understand.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I do understand.

Click to collapse



Do you understand this?
Two chickens crossed paths. An egg was later hached. Inside, was a bird. What happened?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## X8invisible (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Gonna snow in London.
> I wanna miss skool.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I know how you feel bro





*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Do you understand this?
> Two chickens crossed paths. An egg was later hached. Inside, was a bird. What happened?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



They f*cked?  

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Do you understand this?
> Two chickens crossed paths. An egg was later hached. Inside, was a bird. What happened?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



The chicken robbed a blue jay's nest. 



_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




veeman said:


> I do understand.

Click to collapse



Ok sorry 

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

No. The chicken robbed a blue jay's nest.
You guys are perverted.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

@ 4D1L check pm 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> No. The chicken robbed a blue jay's nest.
> You guys are perverted.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Yess¡ I got it right. Check







jugg1es said:


> @ 4D1L check pm
> 
> _ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _

Click to collapse



Thanks man i owe u



_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 13, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Yess¡ I got it right. Check
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill remember you said that 

_ I bet living in a nudist colony takes all the fun out of Halloween. _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 13, 2013)

How many jobs have u had and what were they.

I have had 3 jobs.
1. A technician at my Primary school/Junior school=7-11 (old)
2. A technician at my secondary school/high school-11-16 (Current)
3. DJ at a asian wedding. (Current)

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Do you understand this?
> Two chickens crossed paths. An egg was later hached. Inside, was a bird. What happened?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Yes. One chicken was actually a donkey in disguise. The donkey then picked up the egg that the chicken laid and took it home thinking he would have a feast later. The egg fell into his couch and was kept nice and warm for some months. Finally the egg cracked and a fully grown tiger leaped out. You must imagine the fright that gave the poor donkey to see a 450 pound predator leap out of his couch. But the notified donkey was not to die that day because at that moment the tiger said to the donkey, "Sir, may I have some food?" The donkey was quite stunned. "Preferably a vegetarian meal" added the tiger. And so the donkey prepared some nice salad for the tiger. The tiger and the donkey lived for a long time. The donkey providing meals and the tiger helping out in the farm. After many years the tiger went off to college and the donkey grew old. The tiger found a nice panda wife and lived happily ever after, taking care of his many pandiger cubs and his donkey guardian.

Moral of the story: Tigers hatch from eggs.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes. One chicken was actually a donkey in disguise. The donkey then picked up the egg that the chicken laid and took it home thinking he would have a feast later. The egg fell into his couch and was kept nice and warm for some months. Finally the egg cracked and a fully grown tiger leaped out. You must imagine the fright that gave the poor donkey to see a 450 pound predator leap out of his couch. But the notified donkey was not to die that day because at that moment the tiger said to the donkey, "Sir, may I have some food?" The donkey was quite stunned. "Preferably a vegetarian meal" added the tiger. And so the donkey prepared some nice salad for the tiger. The tiger and the donkey lived for a long time. The donkey providing meals and the tiger helping out in the farm. After many years the tiger went off to college and the donkey grew old. The tiger found a nice panda wife and lived happily ever after, taking care of his many pandiger cubs and his donkey guardian.
> 
> Moral of the story: Tigers hatch from eggs.

Click to collapse



You need professional help, bro 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> You need professional help, bro
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



It's a good story.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 13, 2013)

I take a break to work on a ROM and the thread dies. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi all. 
What's going on today?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hi all.
> What's going on today?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey. I'm studying for exams and doing homework.
I can't wait for exams to be over.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hey. I'm studying for exams and doing homework.
> I can't wait for exams to be over.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You actually study 
And I bet lol. Exams blow. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You actually study
> And I bet lol. Exams blow.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well, I usually get straight A's even if I don't study. But I kind-of slacked off this quarter and have a B in Science.  I need to raise my grade with the exam.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Well, I usually get straight A's even if I don't study. But I kind-of slacked off this quarter and have a B in Science.  I need to raise my grade with the exam.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Lol I was an A,B student. Then quit my senior year to tour with my band. 

I know I should've stayed in school, but music has always been my Passion. So when I had the chance, I took it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello muffins... Nothing interesting here today?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hello muffins... Nothing interesting here today?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. Not really. Busier than most days though.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 14, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hello muffins... Nothing interesting here today?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You must've not read my story then 

Anyway, I'm making an origami dragon in Photoshop.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> You must've not read my story then
> 
> Anyway, I'm making an origami dragon in Photoshop.

Click to collapse



Have fun. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's a good story.

Click to collapse



Indeed 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 14, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Indeed
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



u jelly?

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Have fun.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



It doesn't even look like a dragon right now. :/


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like I killed the thread.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Looks like I killed the thread.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Damn ye..


What's going on everybody?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Damn ye..
> 
> 
> What's going on everybody?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think anybody is here...

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I don't think anybody is here...
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Then you are thinking wrong

@axis.. what you upto

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Then you are thinking wrong
> 
> @axis.. what you upto
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. Your here...

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 14, 2013)

Everyone shows up when I have to leave. :[


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> Everyone shows up when I have to leave. :[

Click to collapse



Hahahah. I thought you left awhile ago.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hahahah. I thought you left awhile ago.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I was just watching youtube videos.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> I was just watching youtube videos.

Click to collapse



That reminds me. I have some videos to catch up on.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> That reminds me. I have some videos to catch up on.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I'm always here 

What's there to catch up on

I really don't get what's there about this videos..:sly:

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I'm always here
> 
> What's there to catch up on
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Always here? I don't remember seeing you for at least 24 hours.  But then again, I don't remember much from last night...

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Always here? I don't remember seeing you for at least 24 hours.  But then again, I don't remember much from last night...
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Well that's because yesterday was a special day

And I was busy answering phone and was out with friends and family

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Well that's because yesterday was a special day
> 
> And I was busy answering phone and was out with friends and family
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. You're home from college.
And now I know not to drink hard lemonade again.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jan 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes. One chicken was actually a donkey in disguise. The donkey then picked up the egg that the chicken laid and took it home thinking he would have a feast later. The egg fell into his couch and was kept nice and warm for some months. Finally the egg cracked and a fully grown tiger leaped out. You must imagine the fright that gave the poor donkey to see a 450 pound predator leap out of his couch. But the notified donkey was not to die that day because at that moment the tiger said to the donkey, "Sir, may I have some food?" The donkey was quite stunned. "Preferably a vegetarian meal" added the tiger. And so the donkey prepared some nice salad for the tiger. The tiger and the donkey lived for a long time. The donkey providing meals and the tiger helping out in the farm. After many years the tiger went off to college and the donkey grew old. The tiger found a nice panda wife and lived happily ever after, taking care of his many pandiger cubs and his donkey guardian.
> 
> Moral of the story: Tigers hatch from eggs.

Click to collapse



I asked myself why veeman would be posting on s thread like this then I read this post and realized quite in his character.

Sent from my GT-N7000000000 using Tapastalker 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Oh yeah. You're home from college.
> And now I know not to drink hard lemonade again.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



That and it was my b'day..

You should read label properly from next time..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> That and it was my b'day..
> 
> You should read label properly from next time..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was your birthday?!
Happy Birthday!!!!!
At least I didn't post anything too embsrrassing on xda... I hope. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Then you are thinking wrong
> 
> @axis.. what you upto
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just watching some TV. 
Nothing else to do it seems. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> I asked myself why veeman would be posting on s thread like this then I read this post and realized quite in his character.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000000000 using Tapastalker 2

Click to collapse



I asked myself why someone would stalk veeman.. then I realised its you.. what else to expect

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> I asked myself why veeman would be posting on s thread like this then I read this post and realized quite in his character.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000000000 using Tapastalker 2

Click to collapse



Oh, it's you. 
veeman, tobias, and I are all part of this thread. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> It was your birthday?!
> Belated Happy Birthday!!!!!
> At least I didn't post anything too embsrrassing on xda... I hope.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY..

Thanks

it wasn't that embarrassing I guess




Axis_Drummer said:


> Just watching some TV.
> Nothing else to do it seems.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lol.. :high-five: 
I'm doing exact same thing..!

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> FTFY..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. It seems that I just couldn't type.
As for your birthday, I made a note to myself last week to wish you a happy birthday. And then I forgot...
Oh, and I too am watching tv. Dragon Ball.
a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 14, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> I asked myself why veeman would be posting on s thread like this then I read this post and realized quite in his character.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000000000 using Tapastalker 2

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello all! Its been a while, I just don't have any time to check the thread. But for the next while I'll be here,  I've got time. 

What's up fellow muffins?


Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Hello all! Its been a while, I just don't have any time to check the thread. But for the next while I'll be here,  I've got time.
> 
> What's up fellow muffins?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Tobias. How are you?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm great, just downloaded your ROM, I'll give feedback in a moment. But first, anything special I have to do this time?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> I'm great, just downloaded your ROM, I'll give feedback in a moment. But first, anything special I have to do this time?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nah. I think it should work. I tested it before hand. Well, I actually made a small change to the build.prop and didn't test it, but I'm sure it's fine.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Nah. I think it should work. I tested it before hand. Well, I actually made a small change to the build.prop and didn't test it, but I'm sure it's fine.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



OK be bask in 5

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> I'm great, just downloaded your ROM, I'll give feedback in a moment. But first, anything special I have to do this time?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes, first take a pic of yourself.. and upload it here

And then.. switch off phone.. and flush it in...........

Then switch on PC.. and login here and ask J , what to do next..

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Yes, first take a pic of yourself.. and upload it here
> 
> And then.. switch off phone.. and flush it in...........
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Um... Wat? 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

New sig. 100% original. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Um... Wat?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



New **process ** for installing rom

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## veeman (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Um... Wat?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!
> ...

Click to collapse



Goodnight all. Goodnight Olivia.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> New sig. 100% original.
> 
> My name's Jessica, but you can call me Jessica because that's my internet name
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Please! Remove this new sig.... 1 such itself is enough..:banghead:

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> Goodnight all. Goodnight Olivia.

Click to collapse



I'm not included with "all"? 
Goodnight veeman(or his Dad. Still not sure... :sly:.)

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm not included with "all"?
> Goodnight veeman(or his Dad. Still not sure... :sly:.)
> 
> My name's Jessica, but you can call me Jessica because that's my internet name
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You know.. he gave you special good night..
You should be happy..
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You know.. he gave you special good night..
> You should be happy..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I guess I should be happy.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Yeah I guess I should be happy.
> 
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



:thanks:

____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Yes, first take a pic of yourself.. and upload it here
> 
> And then.. switch off phone.. and flush it in...........
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Part one done... Phone was previously flushed just last week. So done and to last to do part 3
I'm the kid second to the end. This was me and some friends at the beach this summer..




Oh and J, its a nice rom , my only question is, what is different with Smoothrom and Cyanogen. They are the expect same thing, even when you go to settings and tap on the build number, then hold cid's head, its the same thing?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Part one done... Phone was previously flushed just last week. So done and to last to do part 3
> I'm the kid second to the end. This was me and some friends at the beach this summer..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Differences here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1899024
It's mainly made to be smooth. And you can't really port smoothness, so I had to edit apps, remove bloatware, and add some scripts to keep it smooth. As for the cyanogen head, I'm using the Settings.apk from twa_priv's ROM, not smoothROM. I got errors trying to connect to wifi. So I just changed it from cyanogenmod version to smoothROM.
I actually felt that there weren't many features too, so I'm actually including two ROMS in that thread. The other one is GalaxySbean: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2038920 
I have it fully ported. I just need to upload it.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 14, 2013)

Alright y! Looks good! So is the second one touchwiz? Because I honestly cannot stand touch wiz, its  horrible

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Alright y! Looks good! So is the second one touchwiz? Because I honestly cannot stand touch wiz, its  horrible
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah. It's touchwiz.
I don't know. I kind-of like it personally.
But it also comes with a lot of cool features, and if you select one of the launchers in aroma, then it's not touchwiz. You have to install a theme for touchwiz.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok , I'll give it a shot later. I'm going to go to bed, I have finals this week. Talk to you guys later

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Ok , I'll give it a shot later. I'm going to go to bed, I have finals this week. Talk to you guys later
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Goodnight.
Goodnight to all you stalkers that I know are here and reading this. And to my fellow Chi Delta Alpha's. I need some sleep.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Well damn.. 
Wake up everybody! :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Well damn..
> Wake up everybody! :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Luckily I'm still here. 
I got so lonely I began posting here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1603978  

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Luckily I'm still here.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



But you're about to crash out, so now I'll be.. the lone ranger :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> But you're about to crash out, so now I'll be.. the lone ranger :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'll always here. And when you feel a cold breeze in a room, and all the windows are shut, you'll know that I'm there, always watching you.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'll always here. And when you feel a cold breeze in a room, and all the windows are ****, you'll know that I'm there, always watching you.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Watching me.. 
Creeper 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Watching me..
> Creeper
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm always watching. :sly:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm always watching. :sly:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Aye, and so be I (insert pirate face)












Boredom, eh?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Aye, and so be I (insert pirate face)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm extremely bored. I've been talking to myself at ##chideltaalpha irc. And then two people started a private chat or whatever it's called with me and told me I was cute. :what:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm extremely bored. I've been talking to myself at ##chideltaalpha irc. And then two people started a private chat or whatever it's called with me and told me I was cute. :what:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Uh oh.. gotcha self a couple of admirers do ye? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Uh oh.. gotcha self a couple of admirers do ye?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



One said "Tell me your age"
I said "Why"
He said "Just please"
It went on for at least 20 minutes. Then I disconnected him.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> One said "Tell me your age"
> I said "Why"
> He said "Just please"
> It went on for at least 20 minutes. Then I disconnected him.
> ...

Click to collapse



Some people 
What happened to a little thing called "game"..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Some people
> What happened to a little thing called "game"..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hm. Well...



        It was the summer of '69...
    


a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Good morning all from london.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Good morning all from london.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Good night. For real.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hm. Well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------




4D1L said:


> Good morning all from london.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Morning bro

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Hm... I don't feel too good. With any luck, I'm sick. :fingers-crossed:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hm... I don't feel too good. With any luck, I'm sick. :fingers-crossed:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



How. U having a hangover?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

4D1L said:


> How. U having a hangover?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Hangover from last night. Yes. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hangover from last night. Yes.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



U got drunk.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hangover from last night. Yes.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Aren't you too young to be drinking. I'm calling your school principal. 

Sent from my GT-N7000000000 using Tapastalker 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> Aren't you too young to be drinking. I'm calling your school principal.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000000000 using Tapastalker 2

Click to collapse



Read a few pages back. It was 100% accidental.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Read a few pages back. It was 100% accidental.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I saw something or other about hard lemonade... don't ever trust college students. 

Sent from my GT-N7000000000 using Tapastalker 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

View from my window. Its finally snowing.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Take a look at "Tapatalk HD" - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkHD 


Tapatalk HD released to play store today!
____________________________________
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 
If you want to borrow money, get it from a pessimist


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

Ohio yous guys. 

Busy last night, I see. I'm getting ready to depart for my epic East Coast Ingress adventure! Well, I'll have to do a small bit of "work" at times, but hopefully I can decimate  Manhattan and Jersey while I'm there. Oh, and added a visit to Jacksonville, Florida also. Cuban Enlightenment, be warned... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio yous guys.
> 
> Busy last night, I see. I'm getting ready to depart for my epic East Coast Ingress adventure! Well, I'll have to do a small bit of "work" at times, but hopefully I can decimate  Manhattan and Jersey while I'm there. Oh, and added a visit to Jacksonville, Florida also. Cuban Enlightenment, be warned...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hooked line and sinker 
Morning apex

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## _Variable (Jan 14, 2013)

Hai all,

Whats goin on?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

@apex.. ohai boss!

Nowadays all we here from you is ingress lol.. JK

@jugg1es... nice pic lol.. (in post your pic thread)


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @apex.. ohai boss!
> 
> Nowadays all we here from you is ingress lol.. JK
> 
> @jugg1es... nice pic lol.. (in post your pic thread)

Click to collapse



Things i do for loved ones 

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Things i do for loved ones
> 
> _ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
> —Lily Tomlin _

Click to collapse



You haz beardz?  

And..hey peeps 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You haz beardz?
> 
> And..hey peeps
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")

Click to collapse



I hack it off occasionally, I'm lazy and if i want to be clean shaven then i need to do it twice a day, too much effort of you ask me 

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @apex.. ohai boss!
> 
> Nowadays all we here from you is ingress lol.. JK
> 
> @jugg1es... nice pic lol.. (in post your pic thread)

Click to collapse



Well, once you get to level 4 or 5, you realize how much carnage you can cause. Level 6 is even greater! I'm hoping to hit level 7 by end of the week. Also, thank QF for my new found addiction. 

I still lurk here, and keep up with you all. And, I'll do better this week being more interactive in keeping out the riff-raff. (*Cursor moving slowly to the triangle*) What's new, gents? Aside from what I've been reading. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 14, 2013)

Is Ingress tablet friendly?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, once you get to level 4 or 5, you realize how much carnage you can cause. Level 6 is even greater! I'm hoping to hit level 7 by end of the week. Also, thank QF for my new found addiction.
> 
> I still lurk here, and keep up with you all. And, I'll do better this week being more interactive in keeping out the riff-raff. (*Cursor moving slowly to the triangle*) What's new, gents? Aside from what I've been reading.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Btw if life gives you lemons you make cocktails and watch it pass by 

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Well, once you get to level 4 or 5, you realize how much carnage you can cause. Level 6 is even greater! I'm hoping to hit level 7 by end of the week. Also, thank QF for my new found addiction.
> 
> I still lurk here, and keep up with you all. And, I'll do better this week being more interactive in keeping out the riff-raff. (*Cursor moving slowly to the triangle*) What's new, gents? Aside from what I've been reading.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Lol... hope you dont change your username to resistance or ingress 
If you are enjoying it that much.. then good :thumbsup:

take a break from ingress and do some TOT's  
or did you forgot? and can you gtalk if you are free? about TOT

Ohai ella, prawn

@jugg1es.. i feel exactly same lol! too much work and hastle.. yet i like to be clean shaven.. i do it once in 2 weeks


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Is Ingress tablet friendly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Is your tab on network connection? The game requires GPS and Network. 





Deadly. said:


> Lol... hope you dont change your username to resistance or ingress
> If you are enjoying it that much.. then good :thumbsup:
> 
> take a break from ingress and do some TOT's
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm actually going to get those videos of my attempted ToT today or tomorrow, and post so you can all laugh at my expense. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Is your tab on network connection? The game requires GPS and Network.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YAY!! Finally the much awaited videos coming  

EDIT: Wow! your profile's 2 stars went up! seems you donated today or yesterday ... Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## _Variable (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Is your tab on network connection? The game requires GPS and Network.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I have a sim but no data plan, only text and call.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> YAY!! Finally the much awaited videos coming
> 
> EDIT: Wow! your profile's 2 stars went up! seems you donated today or yesterday ... Nice :thumbsup:

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know they're long overdue, but better late than never, eh? 

And I did donate over the holidays, just now getting the stars to show. 





OptimusLove said:


> Well, I have a sim but no data plan, only text and call.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You'll need data, or a new phone! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

@apex.. Indeed!


----------



## _Variable (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I know they're long overdue, but better late than never, eh?
> 
> And I did donate over the holidays, just now getting the stars to show.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How the H would a new phone solve it?

Fyi, i got this phab on the 23rd.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> How the H would a new phone solve it?
> 
> Fyi, i got this phab on the 23rd.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You don't want to embarrass yourself with a 2.3 playing Ingress if you run into anyone else playing, or not playing... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

@Jug, Y U almost lose head over nothing in frat? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Good morning... I'm tired.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> @Jug, Y U almost lose head over nothing in frat?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Will pm

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Good morning... I'm tired.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



good morning,
i see you changed your profile pic,
i never knew you we're cute :3

good morning all,
been so busy with stupid works lately


----------



## TAJ_Rocks (Jan 14, 2013)

ROFL

*Sent From Walk-MAN By Using Thumbs To Yours Retina*


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TAJ_Rocks (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse





*Sent From Walk-MAN By Using Thumbs To Yours Retina*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Ohai guys. School sucks.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Ohai guys. School sucks.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I came back from school. Ohai guys

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

Kids and their school and their electronics and their Mountain Dew, and their Japanese scooter boots and their slant-y hairdos, l tell ya what... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Kids and their school and their electronics and their Mountain Dew, and their Japanese scooter boots and their slant-y hairdos, l tell ya what...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sure!?!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Japanese scooter boots
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse




:what: dahell did I just read


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> :what: dahell did I just read
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I know. My path to school consists of 10 turns and 2 roundabouts. Pretty dangerous

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

^^
Dont know what i just sed. Lol


Last lesson was history. History teacher is my head of year. Hes soo strict. He nearly confiscated my phone today. But he couldnt. Im his top man in history as i have best level in the year so i told him ill purposely do bad in my assessment.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

Next post after this will start a new page.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Kids and their school and their electronics and their Mountain Dew, and their Japanese scooter boots and their slant-y hairdos, l tell ya what...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Japanse scooter boots? :what:
Bye guys.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I know. My path to school consists of 10 turns and 2 roundabouts. Pretty dangerous
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice try



Jessica said:


> Japanse scooter boots? :what:
> Bye guys.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



where you going :what:

Ohai QF, apex..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Japanse scooter boots? :what:
> Bye guys.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



i have no idea what they are. and i'm asian. :what:

signature under repair


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 14, 2013)

Ohai guys

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Nice try
> 
> where you going :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm back. I had to go to lunch. Well, actually, I went to practice for general knowledge and eat at the same time.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------

Why is everybody avoiding this thread?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm back.

Congrats Joseph for discovering his inner femine side.

Also everyone, here, have a wiener
http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/index-bilder/wiener-wuerstchen.jpg

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 14, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Congrats Joseph for discovering his inner femine side.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai there

Joseph got inspired by JB I think  

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm back. I had to go to lunch. Well, actually, I went to practice for general knowledge and eat at the same time.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!
> ...

Click to collapse



Who is avoiding?:what::sly:

Ohai ppero

@cas... same here.. waiting for apex to comment on it lol

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




DanceOff said:


> Ohai guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



:thanks: for wishes..

And I crossed 6k posts!!

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 14, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i have no idea what they are. and i'm asian. :what:
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



This?
http://images.esellerpro.com/2189/I/668/03/1290-Bilt-Motorcycle-Boot-Black-0.jpg


Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------

Also one of the reasons why i was off is because my YT channel has 100 subs and growing

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 14, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I know. My path to school consists of 10 turns and 2 roundabouts. Pretty dangerous
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.
> ...

Click to collapse



If it was India, your professor would have told you to GTFO  Actually, your professor should have done that. As if your professor has anything to lose if you lose YOUR grades...How old are you again?

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Serious question for those of you with a beard like mine.. when you shave, does it not feel like you're shaving away your manhood?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Serious question for those of you with a beard like mine.. when you shave, does it not feel like you're shaving away your manhood?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well i almost chopped off my **** on scissors once, so shaving doesn't have a same effect.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Serious question for those of you with a beard like mine.. when you shave, does it not feel like you're shaving away your manhood?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



No, simply because i get a 5 o'clock shape after about 4 hours. Needless to say i can grow a full beard in no time at all. Check out my pick in the photo of xdaians thread (about thee weeks worth of beard from baby soft skin) 

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Well i almost chopped off my **** on scissors once, so shaving doesn't have a same effect.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What, you mean you actually have one you can get to with scissors. Don't you need a pair of tweezers and a high powered microscope

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

yikes
I would have to agree

But my question is for real lol. I woke up to my daughter clipping at my beard with scissors, and I HAD to shave it, no choice.. it's not completely gone, but it ain't there either if you know what I mean. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Well i almost chopped off my **** on scissors once, so shaving doesn't have a same effect.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What, you mean you actually have one you can get to with scissors. Don't you need a pair of tweezers and a high powered microscope

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No, simply because i get a 5 o'clock shape after about 4 hours. Needless to say i can grow a full beard in no time at all. Check out my pick in the photo of xdaians thread (about thee weeks worth of beard from baby soft skin)
> 
> 
> _ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
> —Lily Tomlin _

Click to collapse



Mine will grow back fast as well, but read how it happened 

Its a damn shame but I can't be mad at her. I don't even know where the scissors came from :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Mine will grow back fast as well, but read how it happened
> 
> Its a damn shame but I can't be mad at her. I don't even know where the scissors came from :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe she wants you to lose it permanently

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Maybe she wants you to lose it permanently
> 
> _ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
> —Lily Tomlin _

Click to collapse



Too bad 
I'm not as worried about it as one might think, but it is a bummer. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What, you mean you actually have one you can get to with scissors. Don't you need a pair of tweezers and a high powered microscope
> 
> _ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
> —Lily Tomlin _

Click to collapse



Oh jugg.

Always funny, never understood

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Serious question for those of you with a beard like mine.. when you shave, does it not feel like you're shaving away your manhood?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I have a full beard, which I can grow in about a week and a half, but when I shave it (and this is a rarity) my face feels like it's still wet, even days afterward. I loathe having to shave. Sorry for your loss, Axis. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Oh jugg.
> 
> Always funny, never understood
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well you obviously understood, maybe a little too well. 

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well you obviously understood, maybe a little too well.
> 
> _ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
> —Lily Tomlin _

Click to collapse



Yep.

Lets not fight. Friends?

Also i need to shave bad. But i love my beard

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Lets not fight. Friends?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not fighting, just little digs

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 14, 2013)

Ohai guys. Just got home from training. Tired now. Sleepy now. 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 14, 2013)

My friend asked me once what guys get nice laidies.
My reply: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8To-6VIJZRE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I have a full beard, which I can grow in about a week and a half, but when I shave it (and this is a rarity) my face feels like it's still wet, even days afterward. I loathe having to shave. Sorry for your loss, Axis.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



It's a sad day, but it will be back soon 
:beer::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> If it was India, your professor would have told you to GTFO  Actually, your professor should have done that. As if your professor has anything to lose if you lose YOUR grades...How old are you again?
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")

Click to collapse



13

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It's a sad day, but it will be back soon
> :beer::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I lold! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I lold!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Hey MTM! How's it going? 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I lold!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Yo MTM

How's it hanging?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I lold!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



I laughed too, but only because my daughter was trying to wear my beard after the fact. Crazy girl 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello guys. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Hiya. What's up?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I laughed too, but only because my daughter was trying to wear my beard after the fact. Crazy girl
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lmao.

And thats how the story of a bearded woman was created 

JK

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> And thats how the story of a bearded woman was created
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HA! Maybe so..  just maybe...


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

What's up everyone?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> What's up everyone?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



U want the obvious answer?? 

Well, i think you know the answer.. so i'm not gonna say 

Night guys... I'm gonna take a nap now


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 14, 2013)

Well... school sucks. But, it's for my ****ing good...

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

@Jessica: Ello puppet 
@Wolf: I'm sorry to hear :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I know they're *long* overdue, but better late than never, eh?
> 
> *And* I did donate over the *h*olidays, just now getting the st*ar*s to show.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





All set brotha


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> All set brotha

Click to collapse



Puppet?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> All set brotha

Click to collapse



Talk about extracting true meaning


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Talk about extracting true meaning

Click to collapse



nah, you get the !dea


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Puppet?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You don't get it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nope. Something to do with pennyworth?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Nope. Something to do with pennyworth?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Correction... moneypenny


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Nope. Something to do with pennyworth?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Pennywise, and no lol
Ever seen Pirates of the Caribbean?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Pennywise, and no lol
> Ever seen Pirates of the Caribbean?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yeah. All of them. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Yeah. All of them.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



This isn't worth explaining lol, but it's from the first movie. When Elizabeth is hiding in the closet and the two crazy pirates see her... ring any bells?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> This isn't worth explaining lol, but it's from the first movie. When Elizabeth is hiding in the closet and the two crazy pirates see her... ring any bells?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



this


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> This isn't worth explaining lol, but it's from the first movie. When Elizabeth is hiding in the closet and the two crazy pirates see her... ring any bells?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Oh yeah! Now I remember.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Oh yeah! Now I remember.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



So then, lets here it


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> this

Click to collapse



That was awesome. :thumbup:







Jessica said:


> Oh yeah! Now I remember.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Lol yea. :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> All set brotha

Click to collapse



I think I know what this means, and if I'm on course, THANK YOU! :thumbup::beer:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I think I know what this means, and if I'm on course, THANK YOU! :thumbup::beer:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Go get-um MarkTwain:highfive:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> So then, lets here it

Click to collapse



Hear what?
It was only the way they greeted her.
'Ello poppet.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hear what?
> It was only the way they greeted her.
> 'Ello poppet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think he means for you to say parlay??

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Ohai guys

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Ohai guys
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Ohio young blood. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio young blood.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



hows life

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

Y no one wanna be my friend.


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

4D1L said:


> hows life
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> Y no one wanna be my friend.

Click to collapse



Life's not too bad. And, what do you mean by nobody wants to be your friend? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Y no one wanna be my friend.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 14, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Y no one wanna be my friend.

Click to collapse



I can.  don't be sad 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I can.  don't be sad
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



Yay! My second friend:highfive::victory:

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

Apex. Since Jesscia changed username your going to have to update OP. This will be so annoying for u!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 14, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Yay! My second friend:highfive::victory:

Click to collapse





Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 14, 2013)

4D1L said:


> hows life(

Click to collapse



*Life is a highway
I wanna ride it all night long
If you're going my way
I wanna drive it all night long*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> *Life is a highway
> I wanna ride it all night long
> If you're going my way
> I wanna drive it all night long*

Click to collapse



So you're doing good? 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Ohai guys

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 14, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Yay! My second friend:highfive::victory:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------
> 
> Apex. Since Jesscia changed username your going to have to update OP. This will be so annoying for u!

Click to collapse



I'm no longer changing it. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey hey muffins 

_ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
—Lily Tomlin _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 14, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm no longer changing it.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



That means jessica is not a member but urahara is.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Hey hey muffins
> 
> _ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
> —Lily Tomlin _

Click to collapse



Ohai jugg.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Hey hey muffins
> 
> _ The trouble with the rat race is that even if you win, you’re still a rat.
> —Lily Tomlin _

Click to collapse



Ohai jugg.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

Check out my epic new Ingress setup:






 

/ultimateagent 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Check out my epic new Ingress setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SMH
An unhealthy addiction. 
But it looks pretty cool.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Check out my epic new Ingress setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.. that's hilarious. All that just for ingress? I'd mistake you for the 5-0 if I saw all that passing by.  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey everybody!

Also, nice car!  SLK?


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Also, nice car!  SLK?

Click to collapse



Howdy! 

Quiet 'round here this evening... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Check out my epic new Ingress setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sexy car. Me gusta.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 15, 2013)

Is there anybody in here?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Is there anybody in here?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I told you. I'm always in here. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I told you. I'm always in here.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



As am I 
How are you this gloomy evening?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> As am I
> How are you this gloomy evening?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm fine. Just finished porting and modding another ROM.
I should probably study for exams...
You?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Is there anybody in here?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse





*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

My water bottle is making funny squeaking noises. Dafuq?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm fine. Just finished porting and modding another ROM.
> I should probably study for exams...
> You?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hell I'm laying in bed surprisingly. I've gone insane from boredom. 







Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1646021
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



http://s7.directupload.net/images/130115/hwlrrlnm.png


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> My water bottle is making funny squeaking noises. Dafuq?

Click to collapse



Describe both the sounds and the water bottle. :sly:

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

Ohai axis, apex, Jessica..

Well, this is some new norms for pledgers and members.. I talked with apex about this.. and here goes..

Plegers: they in addition to current requirements.. they have to do atleast a TOT to become official members of frat house.. that is, they should make a TOT and post here within their 2 weeks pledge period.. if they fail to do it in that period, they remain as pledgers until they do a TOT..

Current members: Those who are members already & yet you have not done TOT.. you all have a week to post TOT here.. if you didn't post it here by then.. that is, 22/1/2013.. then you will loose your membership until you post your TOT and any officer position you may have be holding..

Also, if any member has been inactive at frat house for more than a month.. then they will have to do a TOT to regain their membership..
Note:this above inactive rule applies if they are only inactive over a month at frat house & have atleast posted once at xda in that duration..(that is to say.. they were active at xda but not at frat)

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Describe both the sounds and the water bottle. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It just makes a squeak every once in a while. I think it's because I poured warm liquid in out which I'd causing a change in pressure and the pressure going from high to low is causing a squeaking noise when it goes through the rubber seal. 

Either that or it's alive.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai axis, apex, Jessica..
> 
> Well, this is a new norms for pledgers and members.. I talked with apex about this.. and here goes..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Darn. I still don't gotz a camera...
I'm fine with being a pledge for a while then. 
Also, hi. Like the new tapatalk sig. :thumbup:

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai axis, apex, Jessica..
> 
> Well, this is some new norms for pledgers and members.. I talked with apex about this.. and here goes..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not doing a TOT.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello my newbs.  
I must ask, dafuq is a TOT?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> It just makes a squeak every once in a while. I think it's because I poured warm liquid in out which I'd causing a change in pressure and the pressure going from high to low is causing a squeaking noise when it goes through the rubber seal.
> 
> Either that or it's alive.

Click to collapse



I think its alive..

You are scared to do a TOT..
Shame on ya

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------




Bad-Wolf said:


> Hello my newbs.
> I must ask, dafuq is a TOT?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Read op..

Task of trust..

@Jessica.. thanks...

@axis. Nice pic:thumbup:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I think its alive..
> 
> You are scared to do a TOT..
> Shame on ya
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. I am scared because my water bottle is alive. O_O


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

:sly::sly:

My 2g network is trolling me:sly::banghead:
@veeman.... I'm sure many are waiting for your TOT 

We have high hopes on ya..! Don't dissapoint elders

@Jessica.. y not get a camera from a friend in school and dooooooeeeeeeet?

Or are you scared too


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes. I am scared because my water bottle is alive. O_O

Click to collapse



http://www.news10.net/news/article/...loding-water-bottle-at-a-Stockton-high-school

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 15, 2013)

Yo deadly! What's up

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> :sly::sly:
> 
> My 2g network is trolling me:sly::banghead:
> @veeman.... I'm sure many are waiting for your TOT
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not doing in anything crazy in front of my friends!
They'll all mad at me for showing them up in girls gym class anyways. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yo deadly! What's up
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Just having home made food... omnomomonom... **yummy**

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll try to do my ToT soon. Life has been non-stop ****ting on us lately, but rules are what they are.


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> http://www.news10.net/news/article/...loding-water-bottle-at-a-Stockton-high-school
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Speaking of exploding water bottles. During robotics today, I got booted so I stuck an empty water bottle in a vice and tightened it as far as I could get it. Then I unscrewed the cap and it went flying 20 feet and the open end of the bottle "smokes". I'm pretty sure it's just water vapor but it's hella cool.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Just having home made food... omnomomonom... **yummy**
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Pertaining to my pic, I've got the munchies.. 

I may go cook Bacon!! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> :sly::sly:
> 
> My 2g network is trolling me:sly::banghead:
> @veeman.... I'm sure many are waiting for your TOT
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm with veeman.
Even if I had a camera, I probably wouldn't do it. You guy were lucky enough to get me to post pics. I don't like to post anything with an image of me or even my voice.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl![/QUOTE]


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai axis, apex, Jessica..
> 
> Well, this is some new norms for pledgers and members.. I talked with apex about this.. and here goes..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^THIS^^^

If anyone has an issue with this, you can take it up with me. We've let a lot of things slide around here lately, but tightening up the bolts here is in order. So, in keeping fairness, those that have yet to complete their ToT are now officially on notice. It's be a shame to let your Charter Membership be revoked for lack of following the guidelines. 

And, to expound on the ToTs for a moment, if any of you schmucks think (in my most condescending voice), "its too hard" or "I no wanna", I will be open to a suggested version that you may feel more comfortable with. But, at the risk of having it denied for whatever reason seen fit, you will still have to complete this task, or have your status pulled. 

Also, so as not to 'exercise' the system here, I won't be spending much - if any time - in negotiations regarding the matter. It's a simple request that all Members respect the rules and guidelines we've worked to put into place. Now, get busy. 

/follow up rant 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

I will be updating post #8,000 soon. Be on the lookout. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

The human mind thirsts for what it can't have. This thirst is what drives innovation but is also a path to destruction.


Sorry for typing that here. That just popped in my head and I needed to get it in writing before I forget in the morning. Not sure if I just made that up or I'm remembering it from somewhere.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> The human mind thirsts for what it can't have. This thirst is what drives innovation but is also a path to destruction.
> 
> 
> Sorry for typing that here. That just popped in my head and I needed to get it in writing before I forget in the morning. Not sure if I just made that up or I'm remembering it from somewhere.

Click to collapse



That was random... But strangely sounds like a wise saying...

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> That was random... But strangely sounds like a wise saying...
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I needed to write it down so I can do further thinking on it in the shower tomorrow. Yes, the shower is where I do my deep thinking.


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> I needed to write it down so I can do further thinking on it in the shower tomorrow. Yes, the shower is where I do my deep thinking.

Click to collapse



Y U no have pen and paper? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Y U no have pen and paper?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I'm in bed. I don't want to get up.  :sly:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm in bed. I don't want to get up.  :sly:

Click to collapse



I think everybody's in bed right now. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm in bed. I don't want to get up.  :sly:

Click to collapse



You don't have a memo app or something :sly:

You can pm to yourself you know..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I'll try to do my ToT soon. Life has been non-stop ****ting on us lately, but rules are what they are.

Click to collapse



How are you man? Long time no see!
Hope everything is getting better at your end..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 15, 2013)

Morning guys

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Morning.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yo Jessica.

So sup?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Yo Jessica.
> 
> So sup?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey. I'm just testing my ROM. Well, I'm actually listening to music, but I guess you could say I'm testing AC!D.
How are you?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Goodnight guys. I gotz exams tomorrow.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

Goodnight guys. I gotz exams tomorrow.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------

Goodnight guys. I gotz exams tomorrow.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

@urahara.. all the best and night..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You don't have a memo app or something :sly:
> 
> You can pm to yourself you know..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been around the last week or two, just not as much as I used to be.

Life exploded about 4 days before I was going To make an ass of myself fOr everyone's amusemenT, namely having to support my wife as she files elder abuse/neglect charges on her mother, against her grandmother.  But her grandma is under her mom' (who IS evil incarnate and literally demon possessed) spell and thinks the abuse is helping her.

Kinda hard to humiliate myself with that going on, but I'll try when I get the chance.


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hey. I'm just testing my ROM. Well, I'm actually listening to music, but I guess you could say I'm testing AC!D.
> How are you?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> ...

Click to collapse



Good night.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

Good morning all from London.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------

Going to school now.:banghead:

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------

Going to school now.:banghead:

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 15, 2013)

Good afternoon

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 15, 2013)

Ohai guise  just a little Tapatalk HD 







Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ohai guise  just a little Tapatalk HD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai rohin

I no see pic here

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

Shapers. Shapers everywhere 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

Good morning muffins 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



Aren't you up early 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Aren't you up early
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Nope, it's 9:40am here. What you up to? 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, it's 9:40am here. What you up to?
> 
> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



Not much. Taking the day off to ingress. Hoping to get to L2 today



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guise  what's up? 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai rohin
> 
> I no see pic here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You blind brah 



InfinityFTW said:


> Hey guise  what's up?
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



*guys


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 15, 2013)

Ingress fanatics. Ingress fanatics everywhere 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 15, 2013)

Shrimpsome said:


> Ingress fanatics. Ingress fanatics everywhere
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")

Click to collapse



I know that feel, Shrimpsome


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ingress fanatics. Ingress fanatics everywhere
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")

Click to collapse



1. You jelly? 
2. Your sig is missing a ; after printf



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 15, 2013)

Hai again, Whats in the talkings?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> 1. You jelly?
> 2. Your sig is missing a ; after printf
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol...Must have missed it 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol...Must have missed it
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now")

Click to collapse



its still missing though




RohinZaraki said:


> I know that feel, Shrimpsome

Click to collapse



who is this new guy you are talking about 

Prawn is a shrimp?




RohinZaraki said:


> You blind brah
> 
> 
> 
> *guys

Click to collapse



well, my app was trolling me
Because I saw pic in PC..
View attachment 1646789

And you said yourself guise and now correcting others..:banghead:
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey everybody! Where are you guys?!

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 15, 2013)

Guess it's just me and you. Btw, how do you know what your TOT is?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Guess it's just me and you. Btw, how do you know what your TOT is?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



You chose from a list in post 8000.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Guess it's just me and you. Btw, how do you know what your TOT is?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



You can pick one







Jessica said:


> Hey everybody! Where are you guys?!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse




Wonderland 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Guess it's just me and you. Btw, how do you know what your TOT is?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



You can do any of the TOT's given in 8000th post...

@urahara.. hi I'm here

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You can pick one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh no! Find the mad hatter. He can help you escape!
Watch out for the Queen!!!

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Guess it's just me and you.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



No flirting! 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Hey everybody! Where are you guys?!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Ohai jossica! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> No flirting!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. Hey! Where have you been?
Well, I have to go now. Exams today...

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Oh. Hey! Where have you been?
> Well, I have to go now. Exams today...
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Best of luck....

Internship keeping me busy... 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Oh no! Find the mad hatter. He can help you escape!
> Watch out for the Queen!!!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Damn you stereotypical people. Is there only one mexico? Is there only one America? Is there only one gender claimed by you? No 
same way, there aint only one wonderland 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> No flirting!

Click to collapse



I just want a chance in life. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Damn you stereotypical people. Is there only one mexico? Is there only one America? Is there only one gender claimed by you? No
> same way, there aint only one wonderland
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oye oye

View attachment 1646904

Grumpy QF is grumpy

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> I just want a chance in life.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Get in line, sonny boy. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Best of luck....
> 
> Internship keeping me busy...
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Ohai there

@bad-wolf.. do a TOT  you may get a chance..

@urahara.. all the best

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Damn you stereotypical people. Is there only one mexico? Is there only one America? Is there only one gender claimed by you? No
> same way, there aint only one wonderland
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



America is not a country.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai there
> 
> @bad-wolf.. do a TOT  you may get a chance..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai deafly.... 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




veeman said:


> America is not a country.

Click to collapse



No. America is an IDEA. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> America is not a country.

Click to collapse



correct,
it's a continent,
USA is a country or what seems to be...



Jessica said:


> Oh no! Find the mad hatter. He can help you escape!
> Watch out for the Queen!!!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



HAI Jessica,
sup?



SleepyKrushna said:


> Best of luck....
> 
> Internship keeping me busy...
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



good luck bro



Bad-Wolf said:


> I just want a chance in life.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



life doesn't give you chanses,
lemons do...



to le lurkers, members, governing body and muffins,
HAI


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai deadly.... I'm sorry for typing like that
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its ok
Just don't do it again

And what idea is that :what::what:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2013)

deadly. said:


> its ok
> Just don't do it again
> 
> and what idea is that :what::what:
> ...

Click to collapse



hey deadleeee!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

Afternoon folks 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> correct,
> it's a continent,
> USA is a country or what seems to be...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.

Also, the continents are North America and South America. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon folks
> 
> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



hey jiggy 

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Also, the continents are North America and South America.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



AMERICAS are one continent on the geographical point of view,
including canada, south and north america,

US just wants to be political and separates their sovereignty over the southerns and canadians

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

Can't stay longer guys,
gotta go to work,

good luck to everyone and have a very nice day


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey Mr Jugg1es, Sir
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You're the greatest, SleepyK :smokin:
> Nobody types as well as you do. :thumbup:
> 
> And what idea is that :what::what:
> ...

Click to collapse



The idea of Americanism, of course. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The idea of Americanism, of course.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



You mean DEMOCRRRRRRRASEEE?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey deadleeee!

Click to collapse



Yo man.. under which rock you hid these days:what::what:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I am sercretly a jiggly cucumber
> 
> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



FTFYFTW

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Yo man.. under which rock you hid these days:what::what:
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



under the stalagmites beneath the secret arabian oil reserves


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You mean DEMOCRRRRRRRASEEE?

Click to collapse



NO.

I mean the idea of deep fried twinkies. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai there
> 
> @bad-wolf.. do a TOT  you may get a chance..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm only 13 lol. And chance for what?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> NO.
> 
> I mean the idea of deep fried twinkies.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



mmmm....twinkies......

i had a sensual perception of finger fewd

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




Bad-Wolf said:


> I'm only 13 lol. And chance for what?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



chance to have a chance in life... or jessica


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> America is not a country.

Click to collapse



Neither is Skateboard



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------

When did i ever mention America is a country 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

When did i ever mention America is a country 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> mmmm....twinkies......
> 
> i had a sensual perception of finger fewd

Click to collapse



What did you dream? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

When did i ever mention America is a country 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

I love this meme

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I love this meme
> 
> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



It's getting old now, jiggly.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Neither is Skateboard
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



i thought skateboards are edible!!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> I'm only 13 lol. And chance for what?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



chance for whatever you were talking about

And why did you mention age




QuantumFoam said:


> When did i ever mention America is a country
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



yup.. and did you notice 4 posts got deleted just now somewhere on the thread..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> What did you dream?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



just lucid fantasies of finger fewd



QuantumFoam said:


> When did i ever mention America is a country
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



since potato



jugg1es said:


> I love this meme:D
> 
> [I] I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen [/I][/QUOTE]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> mmmm....twinkies......
> 
> i had a sensual perception of finger fewd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhhh. That sounds lovely! Can I have both?

I wuv you Jessica. <3


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> just lucid fantasies of finger fewd
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



During carton? 







Deadly. said:


> chance for whatever you were talking about
> 
> And why did you mention age
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




:sly::what::sly:


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Ohhhh. That sounds lovely! Can I have both?
> 
> I wuv you Jessica. <3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





			
				conantroutman said:
			
		

> You people make me sick.....

Click to collapse



CTM has spoken,

wuv?
what level is that unlockable?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Ohhhh. That sounds lovely! Can I have both?
> 
> I wuv you Jessica. <3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




GTFO 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Ohia. Busy thread. I have 5 minutes until school starts. Quick, somebody say something!

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Ohia. Busy thread. I have 5 minutes until school starts. Quick, somebody say something!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Go study! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Go study!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



No! I can study in History. I have an exam 3° and 7°.
Oh. Got to go. Bai!

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> No! I can study in History. I have an exam 3° and 7°.
> Oh. Got to go. Bai!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Hah! Now you remember! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

One more post got deleted 

Dafuq is going on here!!

Anyway.. I'm gonna go now.. its snack time.. **yummy**


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 15, 2013)

For a TOT, maybe someone could do a vid of them saying "I wuv you" followed by the username of a member here on this thread.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> One more post got deleted
> 
> Dafuq is going on here!!
> 
> Anyway.. I'm gonna go now.. its snack time.. **yummy**

Click to collapse



What post? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> For a TOT, maybe someone could do a vid of them saying "I wuv you" followed by the username of a member here on this thread.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



no thank you

It would become awkward 




SleepyKrushna said:


> What post?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



no idea where it was deleted..  but not new posts.. its old posts I think..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 15, 2013)

Ohai guys! 
Sup?

@deadly what post? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> no thank you
> 
> It would become awkward
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Naaa, all tots are awkward enough. That's least awkward.


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

Age these any better 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Naaa, all tots are awkward enough. That's least awkward.
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Since there were no girls it would have been akward because we indirectly say we are gay 
Now we have Jessica 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd do it to say I wuv Jessica.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




Bad-Wolf said:


> Ohhhh. That sounds lovely! Can I have both?
> 
> I wuv you Jessica. <3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No reply?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## -Grift- (Jan 15, 2013)

Sup bros been awhile  Too busy with life


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Naaa, all tots are awkward enough. That's least awkward.
> 
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



that's one time awkwardness..

But, if you do that.. then the user will have awkwardness for some time with that user for sure

@danceoff.. this I meant..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36733549

@jugg... not happening.. (pics I mean) 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




-Grift- said:


> Sup bros been awhile  Too busy with life

Click to collapse



Ohai... longtimenosee.psd





QuantumFoam said:


> Seriously. Drop it.
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



^^^^This..

Ohai QF.. what are you upto

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> that's one time awkwardness..
> 
> But, if you do that.. then the user will have awkwardness for some time with that user for sure
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aww, I've loads more 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Aww, I've loads more
> 
> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



POST THEM NOW!!!!! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> POST THEM NOW!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse


























_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in History and bored.
How are you guys?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Juggles... no matter what the narrow minded guy says, I'm having fun.

Carry on, fella!!!!! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Well, i had "stupid" in mind.. but i dont like to call people like that.. oh well.. you made me say it :sly:
> Did you try the app link i gave? the one in resistance thread..
> 
> @jessica.. so you are using time machine to travel back and forth from history
> ...

Click to collapse



Downloaded the app its in zip format wait installing file manager 

Let me checks 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

Morning apex, how's you today 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning apex, how's you today
> 
> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



Not to shabby, how about you? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Downloaded the app its in zip format wait installing file manager
> 
> Let me checks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just rename it to .apk instead of .zip.. i didnt compress it.. i uploaded it as a .apk

@apex..i think he vanished for now.. and did you reached level 7 ??


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not to shabby, how about you?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Not bad, not bad. Bored as hell though 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Just rename it to .apk instead of .zip.. i didnt compress it.. i uploaded it as a .apk
> 
> @apex..i think he vanished for now.. and reached level 7 ??

Click to collapse



I'm still at 6 1/4. I should hit 7 by the end of the week. 

And, if Bad-Wolf thinks he's "bad", he ain't seen nothing yet. It's been a while since I've had a Member banned, maybe it's time for that again... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not to shabby, how about you?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ohai Mein Apex!

I watched Animal House a few days back! 







Deadly. said:


> Just rename it to .apk instead of .zip.. i didnt compress it.. i uploaded it as a .apk
> 
> @apex..i think he vanished for now.. and reached level 7 ??

Click to collapse



Deafly, you sumbitch!!!! Belated happy birthday!!! :beer::beer::beer:
Have some of the cupcakes Juggs offered. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm still at 6 1/4. I should hit 7 by the end of the week.
> 
> And, if Bad-Wolf thinks he's "bad", he ain't seen nothing yet. It's been a while since I've had a Member banned, maybe it's time for that again...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You feeling power hungry? 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 15, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Just rename it to .apk instead of .zip.. i didnt compress it.. i uploaded it as a .apk
> 
> @apex..i think he vanished for now.. and reached level 7 ??

Click to collapse



I meant that only had to rename I know that thing mediators somehow changes apk to zip 

Anyways me thinkz your apk is ldpi optimized but remember my phone is mdpi 
But major point I'd that text doesn't go out of screen !
Images are well again huge somehow can you resize all images in drawablr mdpi to 66% ??
That will make it ldpi and mdpi fixed! 
Or else I can fix it 
Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai Mein Apex!
> 
> I watched Animal House a few days back!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you are killing my "Nice"name 

Thanks bro!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You feeling power hungry?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Go study! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I meant that only had to rename I know that thing mediators somehow changes apk to zip
> 
> Anyways me thinkz your apk is ldpi optimized but remember my phone is mdpi
> But major point I'd that text doesn't go out of screen !
> ...

Click to collapse



else part is fine with me i guess 

I'm lazy to decompile it and go through all that hassle


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 15, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai again, Whats in the talkings?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ohai 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Go study!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I am. My class is doing a History review game right now.
"What was the significance of Marbury vs Madison?"
"Judicial Review"

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai Mein Apex!
> 
> I watched Animal House a few days back!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:




Jessica said:


> You feeling power hungry?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



No, but like I said: no tolerance for stupidity or otherwise being a menace. 

GTFO and study, you. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice! :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Our first foreign policy"
I think it's the Monroe Doctrine. History review games are fun. ^.^

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> "Our first foreign policy"
> I think it's the Monroe Doctrine. History review games are fun. ^.^
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Monroe Doctrine...
Even I've heard something about this...
And I'm Indian 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

Anyone of you know how to get rid of the RPC Virus worm from my PC?
Bitdefender doesn't detect it, and I already tried what EHow.com suggests... didn't work... 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Monroe Doctrine...
> Even I've heard something about this...
> And I'm Indian
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried this http://tweaks.com/windows/37371/rpc-worm-removal-guide/

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Tried this http://tweaks.com/windows/37371/rpc-worm-removal-guide/
> 
> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



Hmmm trying it out.

OT Thanks :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

Came back from school. Last lesson was geography. 2morro last lesson is History. Time to get my fone confiscated

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Last lesson was geography.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Don't you mean geometry?


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't you mean geometry?

Click to collapse



Not again... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't you mean geometry?

Click to collapse



No geography. I proved it as well see     vvv



_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not again...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ohai apex

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Not again...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse





Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Ohai apex
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



What's shakin'? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's shakin'?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nothing

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> What's shakin'?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I remember u recalling that u will have tot uploaded by the end of today.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> What's shakin'?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I remember u recalling that u will have tot uploaded by the end of today.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Nothing
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.
> ...

Click to collapse



There was a key word in that statement I made: "try", as in "I'll try to"! You do yours? I can't remember... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## K.A. (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, hello people.. What up?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Well, hello people.. What up?

Click to collapse



Finally showed up here huh ?


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Well, hello people.. What up?

Click to collapse



How do, stranger? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## K.A. (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> How do, stranger?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse


 Stranger? DAFUQ?

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Finally showed up here huh ?

Click to collapse



Time for you to show up on WhatsApp now.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Stranger? DAFUQ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Why so multi-quoteish


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## K.A. (Jan 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Why so multi-quoteish
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Lolwut?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 15, 2013)

@KA... Y U need me there 

and network trolling you i guess??

See your above post.. u posted 3 times same thing..


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 15, 2013)

What up guys n gals?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> What up guys n gals?

Click to collapse



Hi eep

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey. I'm back from exam #1. We were given 1½ hours, I finished in 10-15 minutes. And the teacher wouldn't let us do anything afterward, other then draw. So I wrote some aroma script for an hour. My definition of "art". 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## K.A. (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hey. I'm back from exam #1. We were given 1½ hours, I finished in 10-15 minutes. And the teacher wouldn't let us do anything afterward, other then draw. So I wrote some aroma script for an hour. My definition of "art".
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Who.....are you?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Who.....are you?

Click to collapse





> a.k.a. Urahara a.k.a. Josepho1997

Click to collapse



a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 15, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Who.....are you?

Click to collapse



Seriously?
 just let it go  



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## roofrider (Jan 15, 2013)

School stuff everywhere!! I don't want nostalgia..


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> School stuff everywhere!! I don't wan't nostalgia..

Click to collapse



Studying for math(geography) now. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## roofrider (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Studying for math(geography) now.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



I hate geography, carry on


----------



## K.A. (Jan 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Seriously?
> just let it go
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have to catch up. Haven't been here since quite some time. Or so it seems.

Cheers,
K.A.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> There was a key word in that statement I made: "try", as in "I'll try to"! You do yours? I can't remember...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I done mine a few weeks ago.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 15, 2013)

Talking with Apex regarding new ToT mission.
Listen Nyan Cat for 15 minutes

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Talking with Apex regarding new ToT mission.
> Listen Nyan Cat for 15 minutes
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Isnt that easy!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 15, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Isint that easy!
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



What?


Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> What?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Listening to something for 15 minuites.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 15, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Listening to something for 15 minuites.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I wonder whats your attention span.
I listened to the same song for 3 hours just for the sake of it

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> I wonder whats your attention span.
> I listened to the same song for 3 hours just for the sake of it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry. Im just a kid.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 15, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Sorry. Im just a kid.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Ok.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 15, 2013)

Equations with two unknown  no me gusta

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Sorry. Im just a kid.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



"I'm Just A Kid" -Simple Plan
I woke up it was 7
I waited till 11
Just to figure out that no one would call
I think I've got a lot of friends but I don't hear from them
What's another night all alone?
When you're spending everyday on your own
And here it goes
I'm just a kid and life is a nightmare
I'm just a kid, I know that it's not fair
Nobody cares, cause I'm alone and the world is
Having more fun than me tonight
And maybe when the night is dead, I'll crawl into my bed
And staring at these 4 walls again
I'll try to think about the last time I had a good time
Everyone's got somewhere to go
And they're gonna leave me here on my own
And here it goes
I'm just a kid and life is a nightmare
I'm just a kid, I know that it's not fair
Nobody cares, cause I'm alone and the world is
Having more fun than me
What the **** is wrong with me?
Don't fit in with anybody
How did this happen to me?
Wide awake I'm bored and I can't fall asleep
And every night is the worst night ever
I'm just a kid [repeat x5]
I'm just a kid and life is a nightmare
I'm just a kid, I know that it's not fair
Nobody cares, cause I'm alone and the world is
Nobody wants to be alone in the world.
I'm just a kid and life is a nightmare
I'm just a kid, I know that it's not fair
Nobody cares, cause I'm alone and the world is
Nobody wants to be alone in the world
Nobody cares, cause I'm alone and the world is
Having more fun than me tonight
I'm all alone tonight
Nobody cares tonight
Cause I'm just a kid tonight



Hi pperro! Long time... 

Gnite all.

KTHXBYE.


Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Equations with two unknown  no me gusta
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



You mean with an x and y?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You mean with an x and y?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Correct. Easy shiz 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I saw a job listing for a CSR today that required a bachelor's degree in a related field. Since when do college educated people strive to take jobs answering phones?  Over-saturated job market is out of hand.

Yet, I still make more on unemployment than many of the jobs I've been linked to.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Correct. Easy shiz
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



x+y=5
Solve

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> x+y=5
> Solve
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



X=5-Y

simple.

I solved with 3.

Easiest ones are 2 row equations

X+5=4-Y
5-Y=4-X

Solve that.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> X=5-Y
> 
> simple.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I was looking for a different answer.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I was looking for a different answer.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Check post again

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 15, 2013)

Jessica said:


> x+y=5
> Solve
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



y=5-x
x=5-y


printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Oh..lol. looks like I was late 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> y=5-x
> x=5-y
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was looking for:
x^2+y^2=25
(x+y)(x+y)=25
x^2+xy+yx+y^2=25



        You just wasted 5 seconds reading that equation that made no sense whatsoever
    

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Thanksbutton.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



Just thank one of my posts.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 15, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Just thank one of my posts.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Done!   

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I saw a job listing for a CSR today that required a bachelor's degree in a related field. Since when do college educated people strive to take jobs answering phones?  Over-saturated job market is out of hand.
> 
> Yet, I still make more on unemployment than many of the jobs I've been linked to.

Click to collapse



That's insane. Who with that kind of education wants to be essentially the equivalent to a receptionist? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 15, 2013)

That's the madness occurring, at least in SoCal. Managers taking supervisor jobs, supervisors taking lead/entry level jobs, because there aren't enough jobs to go around.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

Good night from me guys

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2013)

Goodnight 4D1L 

_ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
—Woody Allen _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 15, 2013)

Good night guys  

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

G'night, kiddos! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Goodnight 4D1L
> 
> _ I took a speed reading course and read ‘War and Peace’ in twenty minutes. It involves Russia.
> —Woody Allen _

Click to collapse



X2 good night







InfinityFTW said:


> Good night guys
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse





_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 15, 2013)

Lolpoll


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Lolpoll

Click to collapse



What? 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like some more posts have disappeared.

Wtf have you guys been posting


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Looks like some more posts have disappeared.
> 
> Wtf have you guys been posting

Click to collapse



Just took care of some business. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 15, 2013)

Which needs to be done, but I'd rather there be nothing to remove.

Maybe it's just being the parent of an adolescent that makes me not see the point in the fecal matter that gets posted, but... ahhh, never mind, too tired to be on my soapbox.


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Which needs to be done, but I'd rather there be nothing to remove.
> 
> Maybe it's just being the parent of an adolescent that makes me not see the point in the fecal matter that gets posted, but... ahhh, never mind, too tired to be on my soapbox.

Click to collapse



Well, there will always be those occasions when people (kids, mainly) think they can come in and harass the members here. I personally won't stand for it here, nor in any one else's thread. So, a little 'house cleaning' had to be done. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I was looking for:
> x^2+y^2=25
> (x+y)(x+y)=25
> x^2+xy+yx+y^2=25
> ...

Click to collapse



you just wasted minutes typing that

Good morning brothers

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you just wasted minutes typing that
> 
> Good morning brothers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning!
I fell asleep for a few hours and this thread dies. 
Now to study for more stupid exams. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> x+y=5
> Solve
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Infinite number of answers.

And wtf happened while I was gone?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Infinite number of answers.
> 
> And wtf happened while I was gone?

Click to collapse



I don't know what you're talking about(the part about what happened when you were gone)

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Is search down? 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

It was only for a moment.. its up now..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> It was only for a moment.. its up now..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



It was down for me since 6PM.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## veeman (Jan 16, 2013)

Since it's build season, I'm at robotics from 3-8 everyday. And 8-5 on Saturdays. I have no time to do homework 

And I have final exams next week. D:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Since it's build season, I'm at robotics from 3-8 everyday. And 8-5 on Saturdays. I have no time to do homework
> 
> And I have final exams next week. D:

Click to collapse



Have fun! 

_Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet. -William Shakespear_


----------



## veeman (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Have fun!
> 
> _Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet. -William Shakespear_

Click to collapse



*Shakespeare


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> *Shakespeare

Click to collapse



I just used copy and paste. Stupid websites lying to me again. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36416909 

_Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I just used copy and paste. Stupid websites lying to me again.
> 
> _Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare

Click to collapse



Maybe you didn't copy the 'e' 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

trell959 said:


> Maybe you didn't copy the 'e'
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. Read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36416909
The internet is full of lies!  

_Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## veeman (Jan 16, 2013)

Lies everywhere.
Flies everywhere.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lies everywhere.
> Flies everywhere.

Click to collapse



Illuminati

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 16, 2013)

trell959 said:


> Illuminati
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're right. It is the Illuminati


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lies everywhere.
> Flies everywhere.

Click to collapse



I caught a fly with chopsticks once. 

_Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 16, 2013)

I caught a Smurf with chopsticks once.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> I caught a Smurf with chopsticks once.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



You better behave yourselve kid. :sly:

_Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Octopapa. What a creative name. 

_Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## veeman (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You better behave yourselve kid. :sly:
> 
> _Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not as good as KittenWarrior


----------



## roofrider (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Octopapa. What a creative name.
> 
> _Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare

Click to collapse



Lmao! It's tons better than urahara or ichita or whatever.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Not as good as KittenWarrior

Click to collapse







        Bump all the threads!
    


_Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lmao! It tons better than urahara or ichita or whatever.

Click to collapse



Lol.. you mean ichigo

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Lol.. you mean ichigo
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Tru dat.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Tru dat.

Click to collapse



This is ichigo:
Deadly, if you're still reading the manga, *don't look at this!*









_Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> This is ichigo:
> Deadly, if you're still reading the manga, *don't look at this!*
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm past 417th chapter
So no problem seeing that pic..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 16, 2013)

I win.

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ---------- 




Deadly. said:


> I'm past 417th chapter
> So no problem seeing that pic..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Didn't India beat England in the cricket game?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I'm past 417th chapter
> So no problem seeing that pic..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I like how he looks in the newer chapters. See image below(it's nothing that will spoil the story)
Edit:You don't mind if I post it, do you?

_Do not be like the cat who wanted a fish but was afraid to get his paws wet._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

Howdy all!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> I win.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uuummm

So?
How you win?

@urahara.. I don't mind.. hide it

@axis.. ohai there.. I'm having my fav food in home
And watching t.v
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Uuummm
> 
> So?
> How you win?
> ...

Click to collapse



Shweet 
I just made a small ingress run. I can't let myself get too into this game 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Shweet
> I just made a small ingress run. I can't let myself get too into this game
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



apex is already a victim of ingress
Now you too?
Be careful 
Beware of ingress addiction 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> apex is already a victim of ingress
> Now you too?
> Be careful
> Beware of ingress addiction
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I refuse to get too into it. I barely get by each month as it is. There's no way I'll do that. Got so many bills its ridiculous..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Shweet
> I just made a small ingress run. I can't let myself get too into this game
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Oh, it'll happen... 

Howdy Axis, Bubbles, Veemonster, et. al. 

Okay, I'm going back to lurksville.

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

What?! It's 1:30AM?! I'm screwed! Stupid YouTube! :banghead::banghead::banghead:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Oh, it'll happen...
> 
> Howdy Axis, Bubbles, Veemonster, et. al.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When work picks up... most likely  I can't lie though, it really is a fun game. And gets me out of the house. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




Jessica said:


> What?! It's 1:30AM?! I'm screwed! Stupid YouTube! :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse





*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> ingress addiction
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse




Been there. Have that 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

Hai, whats in the talking?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai, whats in the talking?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What's in the talking? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's in the talking?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Dat sig color.......argh my eyes 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's in the talking?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



That sig is a rude awakening 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dat sig color.......argh my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse




jugg1es said:


> That sig is a rude awakening
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



I LOVE IT! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I LOVE IT!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I dont see color in the app

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I LOVE IT!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ya.. I love this color too

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ya.. I love this color too
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Are you blind, mad or both? 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Color of money. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> I dont see color in the app
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its the closest color i could find of beautiful budz 
Plus its refreshing to me. 
Y u no have Tapatalk 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Its the closest color i could find of beautiful budz
> Plus its refreshing to me.
> Y u no have Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd be dubious of any buds that came to me that color 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Color of money.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



That too! :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Are you blind, mad or both?
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



I said , I love silver color... y u mad thou




        I edited axis sig color too
You didn't notice?


____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'd be dubious of any buds that came to me that color
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



Lol that's why I said closest color to match. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I said , I love silver color... y u mad thou
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've just woken up, didn't notice 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

Y u Americans be awake at this hour 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y u Americans be awake at this hour
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Because my wife is a very talented, world-class... snorer.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Because my wife is a very talented, world-class... snorer.

Click to collapse



Noise cancelling monster beats may help 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## roofrider (Jan 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Because my wife is a very talented, world-class... snorer.

Click to collapse



Haha it's usually the other way round here.


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Noise cancelling monster beats may help
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Nah, Bose QC-15s are my preference. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

Good morning. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 16, 2013)

What's on your mind? XDA-Developers Forum members. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> What's on your mind? XDA-Developers Forum members.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse









_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I was looking for:
> x^2+y^2=25
> (x+y)(x+y)=25
> x^2+xy+yx+y^2=25
> ...

Click to collapse



Who said I read it? 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

Damn i wanna punch my moms boss, she gave mom a vaio netbook with no wifi and win7 themed to look like win98.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 16, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Damn i wanna punch my moms boss, she gave mom a vaio netbook with no wifi and win7 themed to look like win98.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Vaio netbook with win98? o.o 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Vaio netbook with win98? o.o
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



Nah ' More like themed windows 7

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Oh, it'll happen...
> 
> Howdy Axis, Bubbles, Veemonster, et. al.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Veemonster?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Veemonster?

Click to collapse



yesh


evenin' y'all


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yesh
> 
> 
> evenin' y'all

Click to collapse



G'eve dn1.

What will you think/do if someone gave you a used Vaio netbook with 60 day trial Office, no wifi and win7 starter?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 16, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Nah ' More like themed windows 7
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i share your pain,
my mom's win7 laptop worth 750 euro and she made it look like windows 2000 with classic theme,
oh the horror


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i share your pain,
> my mom's win7 laptop worth 750 euro and she made it look like windows 2000 with classic theme,
> oh the horror

Click to collapse



Although i admit on doing that on an old vista lappy "to make it fast" Nothing happened.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 16, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> G'eve dn1.
> 
> What will you think/do if someone gave you a used Vaio netbook with 60 day trial Office, no wifi and win7 starter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



my grandpa has win7 starter and he doesn't want me to touch it 
it is a fujitsu model and it looks horrible like a 90's console game but has a 3rd-gen i3 processor

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Although i admit on doing that on an old vista lappy "to make it fast" Nothing happened.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i used to have a acer 2920z running windows 8,
it was more fast in win8 than win7,


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Veemonster?

Click to collapse



It's your new nickname.

_A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> It's your new nickname.
> 
> _A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare

Click to collapse



hey jessica-san


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

Ohai everyone..

Alan.. you got a pm

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey jessica-san

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> Ohai everyone..
> 
> Alan.. you got a pm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

_A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ohai everyone..
> 
> Alan.. you got a pm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who-s alan? Dn01?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 16, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> G'eve dn1.
> 
> What will you think/do if someone gave you a used Vaio netbook with 60 day trial Office, no wifi and win7 starter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You got it for free, so happy...

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Who-s alan? Dn01?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup... he is

How things going Ella?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You got it for free, so happy...
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



This. 
Also, Hola prawn



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll see you guys later. I have to take an exam and a make-up test. 

_A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'll see you guys later. I have to take an exam and a make-up test.
> 
> _A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare

Click to collapse



Make-up test? So the winner is the one who puts the most make up? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Yup... he is
> 
> How things going Ella?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im fine, jut got on front page of school website for passing a high school entrance exam for another school. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Make-up test? So the winner is the one who puts the most make up?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Based on the sentence, i assume make up means "special" since he was probably absent on the original.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Make-up test? So the winner is the one who puts the most make up?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Based on the sentence, i assume make up means "special" since he was probably absent on the original.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Im fine, jut got on front page of school website for passing a high school entrance exam for another school.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Congrats!

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Make-up test? So the winner is the one who puts the most make up?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Based on the sentence, i assume make up means "special" since he was probably absent on the original.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Im fine, jut got on front page of school website for passing a high school entrance exam for another school.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Based on this sentence, not sure if doesn't understand trolling or is just stupid 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Based on this sentence, not sure if doesn't understand trolling or is just stupid
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



It also suggests that Ella thought QF was dumb

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Based on this sentence, not sure if doesn't understand trolling or is just stupid
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Blame the app for 4-posting thatl

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Greetings from The Big Apple, you fools. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

That wolframalpha app is so expensive x)

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> It also suggests that Ella thought QF was dumb
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



 I'm NOT? 







OptimusLove said:


> Blame the app for 4-posting thatl
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




App, I BLAME YOU 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 16, 2013)

Home from school. Such a bad day at school today :/

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Home from school. Such a bad day at school today :/
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



Why? Tell us about it 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Greetings from The Big Apple, you fools.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Destroy them shapers 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 16, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Why? Tell us about it
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It was long, and exhausting 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm NOT?
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



You are not sure? :cyclops:


InfinityFTW said:


> It was long, and exhausting
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



That didnt say anything at all


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 16, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> :tank: :tank: :tank: :tank:

Click to collapse



Discover new emoticon on XDA! 

I wrap that with quote to make it difficult for you to get the code for it 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Discover new emoticon on XDA!
> 
> I wrap that with quote to make it difficult for you to get the code for it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thats a old icon 

Outdated danceoff is outdated




        :tank:


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Thats a old icon
> 
> Outdated danceoff is outdated
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I found it just now so its new for me 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I found it just now so its new for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just because you are new to it.. doesnt make it new


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 16, 2013)

Sup guys  Helped a junior to regain his hope and helped talk a senior out of suicide


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Destroy them shapers
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Dude, high level players here. Mostly 6s, and a lot of level 7s and 8s. They have a level 8 portal in Bryant Park. I need to go see it! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sup guys  Helped a junior to regain his hope and helped talk a senior out of suicide

Click to collapse



Nice! Good job brother. :thumbup:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice! Good job brother. :thumbup:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice! Good job brother. :thumbup:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice! Good job brother. :thumbup:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



+0.999999999999999999999...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Nice! Good job brother. :thumbup:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



+1/0
Rohin... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
@apex.. so that means you will be at level 7 in no time i guess huh ? 

do we need to re post that TOT message...? because seems many missed it?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

Found this on another thread.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guise


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Thanks guise

Click to collapse



Guys*

Seewhatididthere.jpg 

@ella..you mean stupid questions thread...right?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Guys*
> 
> Seewhatididthere.jpg
> 
> @ella..you mean stupid questions thread...right?

Click to collapse



Think so...

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Want... 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> +1/0
> Rohin... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> @apex.. so that means you will be at level 7 in no time i guess huh ?
> 
> do we need to re post that TOT message...? because seems many missed it?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'll coordinate with you again regarding this. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Want...
> 
> View attachment 1650142
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Seems like you are using "" icon in ingress app lol!! xda addiction? 

i wonder how many of our resistance peeps understood it 

Ok... sure (about the second post)


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Seems like you are using ":EEK:" icon in ingress app lol!! xda addiction?
> 
> i wonder how many of our resistance peeps understood it
> 
> Ok... sure (about the second post)

Click to collapse



No emoticons in Ingress. :banghead:

Yeah, I'm a nerd. So what? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome week coming up and I can sense it 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Awesome week coming up and I can sense it
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



Are you getting a Nexus 4? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Are you getting a Nexus 4?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I know someone who is 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I know someone who is
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Gimme your Blade


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 16, 2013)

Back from school. Last lesson history.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Back from school. Last lesson history.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



So? 







Deadly. said:


> Gimme your Blade

Click to collapse







*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> So?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I played a game with teacher again. He tried to confiscate phone then i say i will do bad in next exam. He gets scared and i still have my phone.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> View attachment 1650277
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



so, will you give 

You won't be needing it as you will get nexus..

Or lets exchange mine with your blade

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> so, will you give
> 
> You won't be needing it as you will get nexus..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This should answer your question

vvvvvvvvv

*Nexus 4 | ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> This should answer your question
> 
> vvvvvvvvv
> 
> *Nexus 4 | ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^^

_A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> _A fool thinks himself to be a wise man, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare

Click to collapse



Fixed your sig for ya 

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Fixed your sig for ya
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
> "Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

Click to collapse



Thanks! You're a perfect example of the fool!
(In case you didn't notice, you were wrong  )

_A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Thanks! You're a perfect example of the fool!
> (In case you didn't notice, you were wrong  )
> 
> _A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare

Click to collapse



I'm actually not wrong. I wouldn't have corrected it if I just figured I was right.

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

Both were wrong, upon further inspection.
The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool.

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm actually not wrong. I wouldn't have corrected it if I just figured I was right.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
> "Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

Click to collapse



Look it up. 
It was originally: “The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool"

_A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 16, 2013)

See end of last post. So, you still actually got it wrong though 

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> See end of last post. So, you still actually got it wrong though
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
> "Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

Click to collapse



I use the simplified version. 

_A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I use the simplified version.
> 
> _A fool thinks himself to be wise, but a wise man knows himself to be a fool._ -William Shakespeare

Click to collapse



A misquoted quote is still wrong. 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Look at all the XM... 




*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

Some kid arguing iPad is the best:
Nexus 7, Nook HD, Kindle HD are too small. They're practically phones. Nexus 10 and Samsung Tab 10.1 are huge. Nobody wants a big, clumsy, tablet. The iPad is the perfect size, with the best stats. 

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## a.cid (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Look at all the XM...
> 
> View attachment 1650553
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Get rid of the green, nao!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> A misquoted quote is still wrong.
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



*Thanks*

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 16, 2013)

So borred...

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 16, 2013)

Look at my horse, my horse is amazing 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 16, 2013)

Where are all the people?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm here. Just finished flashing PA. What's up!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

Evening

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Evening
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



Afternoon juggs
How you doing man?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Afternoon juggs
> How you doing man?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Im good thanks, i really need to get out and claim some portals though. I've done next to nothing 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Afternoon juggs
> How you doing man?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hi Axis.. 


Hi juggs.....

---------- Post added at 01:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Im good thanks, i really need to get out and claim some portals though. I've done next to nothing
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



U mad, bro? 0_o

After alcohol, coffee and nicotine, Ingress seems to be the most addictive thing around... 

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Im good thanks, i really need to get out and claim some portals though. I've done next to nothing
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



U mad, bro? 0_o

After alcohol, coffee and nicotine, Ingress seems to be the most addictive thing around...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Axis..
> 
> 
> Hi juggs.....
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an addictive nature, ie all of the above 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I have an addictive nature, ie all of the above
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



Have fun Ingressing around, then.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

@Sleepy: how've you been?
@juggs: me too man. Planning to meet up with some people in dville to do work 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Some kid arguing iPad is the best:
> Nexus 7, Nook HD, Kindle HD are too small. They're practically phones. Nexus 10 and Samsung Tab 10.1 are huge. Nobody wants a big, clumsy, tablet. The iPad is the perfect size, with the best stats.
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse






*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @Sleepy: how've you been?
> @juggs: me too man. Planning to meet up with some people in dville to do work
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm good man, how's you?

As soon as Ingress gets mentioned, Apex is here!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 16, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm good man, how's you?
> 
> As soon as Ingress gets mentioned, Apex is here!

Click to collapse



I'm pretty good myself. Just hanging out for the moment. 

Today is going to be busy around 5  
Damn ingress...

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Are you getting a Nexus 4?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nope.. party in school 







4D1L said:


> I played a game with teacher again. He tried to confiscate phone then i say i will do bad in next exam. He gets scared and i still have my phone.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



.....

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 16, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I played a game with teacher again. He tried to confiscate phone then i say i will do bad in next exam. He gets scared and i still have my phone.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Why would he care it you choose to fail the exams. It's like:
"Punch me, or I'll punch myself!"

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1650889
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Thanks for making me crack up in front of my family. That's hilarious! 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 16, 2013)

Good day all.



QuantumFoam said:


> Noise cancelling monster beats may help
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse











Apex_Strider said:


> Nah, Bose QC-15s are my preference.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Gross, on both counts. Lol. I'm an audio snob.  I find Beats and Bose to both be underperforming at their price points, though Bose is much better than Beats. Beats are an atrocity.

I've got these for on-ear (paid $25 direct from mfr, because my warehouse shipped their stuff and my operation won them 2 Best Buy Vendor of the Year awards)
http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Headphones/Headphones/P5/Overview.html

But I normally use these, better sound signature for me.

http://www.shure.com/americas/produ...nes/se-models/se215-sound-isolating-earphones

Or I'll use this as a stereo, thank God I got this one at no cost.
http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Speakers/Theatre_Solutions/Panorama-2/explore.html


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 16, 2013)

^^^^^^^
Good day. How is it going? 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 16, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Why would he care it you choose to fail the exams. It's like:
> "Punch me, or I'll punch myself!"
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



If I fail he will get Sacked. This is because I'm the only person in my year group capable of getting the best level possible. If I get a 5a=C he gets sacked. I'm supposed to get a 8b=A at the exam. If I get high better for him.


Anyway, I'm trying to get 999 posts and 99 thanks given (already done) then I will be the Ultimate Newbie don. I will not spam to get 999 posts obviously.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 16, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Good day. How is it going?
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



Just picking my son up from school, with my earphones slamming bass in my ears (without drowning out mids or highs), that's always a good time. Unfortunately, I'm taking my wife to urgent care with a kidney infection afterwards. Oh well, should be quick and I'll get out for around $100.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just picking my son up from school, with my earphones slamming bass in my ears (without drowning out mids or highs), that's always a good time. Unfortunately, I'm taking my wife to urgent care with a kidney infection afterwards. Oh well, should be quick and I'll get out for around $100.

Click to collapse



Hope it will be quick and easy  

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 16, 2013)

So... my son just told me that the reasons he hasn't been turning in work for Language Arts are-
1: He'd rather improve his B in math than B-in Language Arts (his lowest grade).
2: He wants to keep his B- where it is.
3: He thinks if he turns in partial reading logs, it will make his grade lower than if he turns in nothing.

For an intelligent kid, he's a damn fool, sometimes. All engine, no transmission.


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good day all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the Bose for the noise cancellation. It's not a high end, or hi-fi headphone, but for my plane ride to Ireland and back last March (some 18 hours in air), they did the trick and then some. So, feh... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Also, score one for me:



Yes, that's Midtown Manhattan there, fellers... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 16, 2013)

What has Mega_Troll_Mod done to my sig I can't see it in the app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Also, score one for me:
> 
> View attachment 1651136
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U and ingress.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U and ingress.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse








*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



No. Infinity gave me an invite code but trying to find a version that will fit on my 3" galaxy y.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone post screenie of my sig plz..


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 16, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Someone post screenie of my sig plz..

Click to collapse



In tapatalk?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Someone post screenie of my sig plz..

Click to collapse






*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, I'm glad it doesn't show on tapatalk. That's a huge sig.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wow, I'm glad it doesn't show on tapatalk. That's a huge sig.

Click to collapse



Well from what i remember, apex's sig isn't much better 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well from what i remember, apex's sig isn't much better
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



Malcontent. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Malcontent.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse








_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 16, 2013)

Goos night all from london. Anyone heard of helicopter crash today?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Goos night all from london. Anyone heard of helicopter crash today?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I saw it on the news, anywhere near you? 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I saw it on the news, anywhere near you?
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



10 miles away

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

4D1L said:


> 10 miles away
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Not being funny, but most of London is a relative no fly zone. What the hell was he doing there? 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Not being funny, but most of London is a relative no fly zone. What the hell was he doing there?
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



U can fly anywhere in london (i think). Planes that go to heathrow airport, other airports go over my flat everyday every 20mins. Helicopters are the norm in london. News channel use it, the police use it also air ambulance use helicopters too.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I saw it on the news, anywhere near you?
> 
> _ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
> - Walter Bagehot _

Click to collapse



Ur 5000th post.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 16, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U can fly anywhere in london (i think). Planes that go to heathrow airport, other airports go over my flat everyday every 20mins. Helicopters are the norm in london. News channel use it, the police use it also air ambulance use helicopters too.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



That's why is a relative no fly zone, emergency services mainly, plus there's a minimum ceiling height because of the cranes on buildings etc, the new anti terrorism laws also put a stop to a lot of non commercial flights 

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot _

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------

Helicopters are generally only permitted to fly on strict routes over central London, in controlled airspace up to 800 metres (2,500ft). Flights within the London control zone must get air traffic control clearance and comply with instructions from controllers.

_ The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do.
- Walter Bagehot_


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Studying for physical science exam=boring

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Studying for physical science exam=boring
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



nobodycares.jpeg

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## trell959 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey Apex.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Studying for physical science exam=boring
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



You're taking physics as a freshman! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Studying for physical science exam=boring
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



You're taking physics as a freshman! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

trell959 said:


> Hey Apex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Why, am I not supposed to?

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> nobodycares.jpeg
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You're just mocking me because you already finished that part of your life. 

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

What's up, trell? Anything new? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## trell959 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Yes. Why, am I not supposed to?
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kinda weird, I didn't even take physics, but at my school, you don't usually take it until you're a junior or senior

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> What's up, trell? Anything new?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nope, not really, check PM

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You're just mocking me because you already finished that part of your life.
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



Who you calling old? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

trell959 said:


> Kinda weird, I didn't even take physics, but at my school, you don't usually take it until you're a junior or senior
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Next year I take biology. Then Junior is.... I forgot. But Senior year is Advanced Biology.
My school's just strange I guess.

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## trell959 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Next year I take biology. Then Junior is.... I forgot. But Senior year is Advanced Biology.
> My school's just strange I guess.
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



Freshman year I took earth science, sophomore I took chem, junior I took anatomy, and now senior year I'm not taking a science

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

trell959 said:


> Freshman year I took earth science, sophomore I took chem, junior I took anatomy, and now senior year I'm not taking a science
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've dropped plenty of science while I was in school. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

trell959 said:


> Freshman year I took earth science, sophomore I took chem, junior I took anatomy, and now senior year I'm not taking a science
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh. Chemistry is Junior year.
7th grade was Earth and Space Science
8th grade was Life Science

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Damn, where are all the cool... I mean big kids at? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

Good morning brothers/lurkers/anyone else..

I'm back to hostel now



4D1L said:


> No. Infinity gave me an invite code but trying to find a version that will fit on my 3" galaxy y.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Check resistance thread in ot.. I have posted a ldpi optimized ingress app..

If you can't find it, ask here or pm me.. I will give link..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 AM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Damn, where are all the cool... I mean big kids at?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



U called

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Damn, where are all the cool... I mean big kids at?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



According to Huggies Pull-Ups, "I'm a big kid now!"

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Hiya, Bubs! Up early, are we? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hiya, Bubs! Up early, are we?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Naa... I just came to my hostel from native.. 8 hour bus journey..

Seems you finally got some time out of ingress

You wanna gtalk?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Naa... I just came to my hostel from native.. 8 hour bus journey..
> 
> Seems you finally got some time out of ingress
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, I've got some time to Gtalk. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Sure, I've got some time to Gtalk.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well, the user Apex_Strider is currently offline

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Well, the user Apex_Strider is currently offline
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Fo' realz? 




*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Fo' realz?
> 
> View attachment 1651517
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Dafuq is going on?

View attachment 1651527

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello. What's up guys?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hello. What's up guys?

Click to collapse



You really wanna know that...?

Roof, sky, galaxy, universe.. what not.. the usual

So, what you doing?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You really wanna know that...?
> 
> Roof, sky, galaxy, universe.. what not.. the usual
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Studying


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Studying

Click to collapse



Same here.
Well, I was, but then I began to read Bleach...

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Same here.
> Well, I was, but then I began to read Bleach...
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



I have a statistics test tomorrow.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Studying

Click to collapse



then GTFO & study


____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have a statistics test tomorrow.

Click to collapse



I have a physical science exam. So much I need go over, or else I'll fail.

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## trell959 (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have a statistics test tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Lol stats 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Dafuq is going on?
> 
> View attachment 1651527
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm available. My phones been bipolar today... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I have a physical science exam. So much I need go over, or else I'll fail.
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



I don't think I ever took physical science.

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




trell959 said:


> Lol stats
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what everyone says but I seem to be quite sh!t at it. :/


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

I know a secret. :sly:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I know a secret. :sly:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well, then just keep it to yourself.

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

Physical Science =/= Physics out here.

I had to wait until I was a Junior to take AP Physics, but we studied physical science before then.

I loved physics just for the projects/experiments.  20 ft. long, 1 ft high standing waves, demonstrating a project outside because we would have flooded the classroom with it. My best friend and I were in the same class, and both of us were born with a Mad Scientist complex.


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Physical Science =/= Physics out here.
> 
> I had to wait until I was a Junior to take AP Physics, but we studied physical science before then.
> 
> I loved physics just for the projects/experiments.  20 ft. long, 1 ft high standing waves, demonstrating a project outside because we would have flooded the classroom with it. My best friend and I were in the same class, and both of us were born with a Mad Scientist complex.

Click to collapse



All my friends seem to have Mad Scientist complex. They're ****ing crazy I tell you. A couple of them built a giant forge to melt stuff in and almost burned themselves alive.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> All my friends seem to have Mad Scientist complex. They're ****ing crazy I tell you. A couple of them built a giant forge to melt stuff in and almost burned themselves alive.

Click to collapse



Seriously?! That sounds aweso..... I mean extremely dangerous...

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Seriously?! That sounds aweso..... I mean extremely dangerous...
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



It's awesome. And freaking crazy.

It involves lots of fire and a leaf blower


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's awesome. And freaking crazy.
> 
> It involves lots of fire and a leaf blower

Click to collapse



Reminds of me of the time I made a home-made grenade..... Yup.

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Reminds of me of the time I made a home-made grenade..... Yup.
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



 It seems you have it too. Join us.

We're going to try to make some thermite as our next project.


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Well, then just keep it to yourself.
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



Oh, but I want to tell everyone! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> It seems you have it too. Join us.
> 
> We're going to try to make some thermite as our next project.

Click to collapse



Sounds fun. Just don't blow yourself up or burn yourself. I do some crazy things out on farm I live on. I would tell you what I do, but a lot of it's illegal. 



        And no, I'm not talking about drugs. 









Apex_Strider said:


> Oh, but I want to tell everyone!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Then it's not a secret. But do share...

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Sounds fun. Just don't blow yourself up or burn yourself. I do some crazy things out on farm I live on. I would tell you what I do, but a lot of it's illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thermite


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Thermite

Click to collapse



That's awesome! 
I couldn't do that at my house, because one little ash or ember will set 200 acres of dry wheat and corn into flames. And that wouldn't end well.
I did spin some flaming steel wool once. That was fun. 





_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> That's awesome!
> I couldn't do that at my house, because one little ash or ember will set 200 acres of dry wheat and corn into flames. And that wouldn't end well.
> I did spin some flaming steel wool once. That was fun.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





We've got snow so nothing to set on fire. Hopefully.

I wanna do that now


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> We've got snow so nothing to set on fire. Hopefully.
> 
> I wanna do that now

Click to collapse



I don't know.... I've know for a fact lake erie can catch on fire:




^^^The funny thing is that it's all true.  

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Then it's not a secret. But do share...
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



I'm confident someone else will let the cat out of the bag, then I can monopolize on the outcome. The ideas that are coming to mind are going to be resoundingly haunting for one particular person... :what:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm confident someone else will let the cat out of the bag, then I can monopolize on the outcome. The ideas that are coming to mind are going to be resoundingly haunting for one particular person... :what:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I'm lost. I have no idea what's happening. Give me a hint.

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I'm confident someone else will let the cat out of the bag, then I can monopolize on the outcome. The ideas that are coming to mind are going to be resoundingly haunting for one particular person... :what:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Lol, I think I know.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol, I think I know.

Click to collapse



Is it about me! 
XDA gossip! Why am I never let in on this crap?!

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I don't know.... I've know for a fact lake erie can catch on fire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. That's funny.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Is it about me!
> XDA gossip! Why am I never let in on this crap?!
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



You might already know.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Is it about me!
> XDA gossip! Why am I never let in on this crap?!
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



You might already know.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol. That's funny.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt it. I know a lot of stuff that goes on here...
Dang! Now I need to find out!
Wait... Does it have to do with... well, you know...

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

I guarantee I know more than most people here. And, in a month, that will knowledge will be compounded even more... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I guarantee I know more than most people here. And, in a month, that will knowledge will be compounded even more...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I'm not even sure if I know what it was. And if it is what I think, I have no idea what it is about. But I'm guessing we shouldn't discuss it here anyways?

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

What's up guys 
How's everyone doing today?

Good as I am I hope :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys
> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> Good as I am I hope :beer::beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



Good. Although now I'm dying to know this secret. 

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys
> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> Good as I am I hope :beer::beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



Long time no see, not really! Today was good, but insanely busy. Only scored myself one portal in Manhattan, but taking home a handful of portal keys! Have not drank enough tonight, so that's the only downside of my day. Tomorrow, flight to Jacksonville. Maybe I can do more damage there... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Good. Although now I'm dying to know this secret.
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



I may or may not know this secret that you want to know, but I will tell you one thing...




        It's a secret 



*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I may or may not know this secret that you want to know, but I will tell you one thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get my hopes up, why don't you? Dang it! 

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Long time no see, not really! Today was good, but insanely busy. Only scored myself one portal in Manhattan, but taking home a handful of portal keys! Have not drank enough tonight, so that's the only downside of my day. Tomorrow, flight to Jacksonville. Maybe I can do more damage there...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Catch up! ( On the :beer::beer::beer: )
I may be drunk enough for the both of us  then again....

Hell yea. Tag em and bag em *\m/*

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------




Jessica said:


> Get my hopes up, why don't you? Dang it!
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



My work here is done 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Catch up! ( On the :beer::beer::beer: )
> I may be drunk enough for the both of us  then again....
> 
> Hell yea. Tag em and bag em *\m/*
> ...

Click to collapse



Luls


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Luls

Click to collapse



Laugh utter laugh s0up?

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Laugh utter laugh s0up?
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



Laff ut lud swag


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Laff ut lud swag

Click to collapse



Oh... okay. 
Did you hear what happened?(To America)

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Oh... okay.
> Did you hear what happened?(To America)
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



We landed on the moon!

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We landed on the moon!
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



あなたは正しいです！ 

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We landed on the moon!
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



No way! I thought Abe Lincoln just declared the emancipation proclamation.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, goodnight all.

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

Being a parent is horrifying sometimes. My son went to bed without finishing what he needed for school tomorrow. So, 15 minutes after his bedtime, I went in to wake him and make him finish it, only to find he fell asleep in a very undignified state. I shall not elaborate.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Being a parent is horrifying sometimes. My son went to bed without finishing what he needed for school tomorrow. So, 15 minutes after his bedtime, I went in to wake him and make him finish it, only to find he fell asleep in a very undignified state. I shall not elaborate.

Click to collapse



Holy jeebus 


Is it safe to ask, how are you? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm finding everything I can to burn out my mind's eye, but I'll survive. :screwy:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

Couples brewskies should do the trick 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

We have none, but The Wife offered me xanax, which I declined.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We have none, but The Wife offered me xanax, which I declined.

Click to collapse



Good man :thumbup:
Watch some comedy

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm watching criminal minds, lol. I'm ****ed up.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Being a parent is horrifying sometimes. My son went to bed without finishing what he needed for school tomorrow. So, 15 minutes after his bedtime, I went in to wake him and make him finish it, only to find he fell asleep in a very undignified state. I shall not elaborate.

Click to collapse









-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha.  At least I'm not the single father of a girl.  I knew my fellow fathers here would be of support.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Haha.  At least I'm not the single father of a girl.  I knew my fellow fathers here would be of support.

Click to collapse



Thank jeebus im not single.  

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Haha.  At least I'm not the single father of a girl.  I knew my fellow fathers here would be of support.

Click to collapse



I am... 


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thank jeebus im not single.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



And again.  I Am...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I am...
> 
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> ...

Click to collapse




One more time for good measure? 

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

My excuse is Budweiser..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> My excuse is Budweiser..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

:beer::beer:
So how've you been Skinny?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :beer::beer:
> So how've you been Skinny?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Been slowing down on xda, but not in life...in that regard, ive been good.  Today was my wife's bday.

Hows about you?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Been slowing down on xda, but not in life...in that regard, ive been good.  Today was my wife's bday.
> 
> Hows about you?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Ah that's great man. 
I've been pretty good myself. Just taking it day by day. Can't complain. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ah that's great man.
> I've been pretty good myself. Just taking it day by day. Can't complain.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Excellent.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good morning everone

Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Good morning everone
> 
> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse



TheSkinnyStaffDevDrummer


Sht, wrong thread.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> TheSkinnyStaffDevDrummer
> 
> 
> Sht, wrong thread.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, fail

Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Lol, fail
> 
> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse



Intentional comic fail you n00b! 

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

Ohai guys



Apex_Strider said:


> Damn, where are all the cool... I mean big kids at?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse




You mean me? 





Apex_Strider said:


> Oh, but I want to tell everyone!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Whats this secret stuff? 







jRi0T68 said:


> Being a parent is horrifying sometimes. My son went to bed without finishing what he needed for school tomorrow. So, 15 minutes after his bedtime, I went in to wake him and make him finish it, only to find he fell asleep in a very undignified state. I shall not elaborate.

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Been slowing down on xda, but not in life...in that regard, ive been good.  Today was my wife's bday.
> 
> Hows about you?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Happy Bday to your wife :beer:

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

Thsnks Prawn. :thumbup:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thsnks Prawn. :thumbup:
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Lol. Your other post cracked me up
Also, happy birthday to your wife 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, the morbid intrigue of Criminal Minds has successfully replaced the imagery I was abused by earlier.

Wife and I are watching Parenthood now. As parents of an autistic preteen male, we love how accurate the portrayal of the autistic son on the show is.

It's moments like these, though, when I think OT might need an "Official parenting successes and struggles thread". You always feel better about yours when someone else is fighting for/against their kid, too.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Lol. Your other post cracked me up
> Also, happy birthday to your wife
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which one?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Which one?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



In the post what you're doing now thread



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> In the post what you're doing now thread
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Curiosity made me look.. lmao!

Ohai everyone 
Apex went?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> In the post what you're doing now thread
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Oh man...I couldn't resist.:victory:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Intentional comic fail you n00b!
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Lol, im not a n00b

Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Lol, im not a n00b
> 
> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse



Yes you are! Use smileys or something to let me know you can take a joke!





-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

@Skinny, Axis, jRi0T, Apex
How's this for hard bass and some metal? I think it still needs a little tweaking : the treble sounds kinda flat


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Skinny, Axis, jRi0T, Apex
> How's this for hard bass and some metal? I think it still needs a little tweaking : the treble sounds kinda flat
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Um.  I can't believe you're asking this.






There's No No No No No way for any of us to know.......any idea why?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Um.  I can't believe you're asking this.
> 
> There's No No No No No way for any of us to know.......any idea why?

Click to collapse




Because I'm an equalizer n00b 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

Dammit. I should have probably said

 hello sir. I am the liking to the listening some nice music but I not knowing good setting. Please to be helping me. I'm a n00b. Please excuse bad English and have nice day 





*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

Dammit. I should have probably said

 hello sir. I am the liking to the listening some nice music but I not knowing good setting. Please to be helping me. I'm a n00b. Please excuse bad English and have nice day 





*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 17, 2013)

Morning muffins 

_ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
Alfred Adler _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
> Alfred Adler _

Click to collapse



Olah jug



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Olah jug
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



How's you? 

_ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
Alfred Adler _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Because I'm an equalizer n00b
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, see above.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> How's you?
> 
> _ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
> Alfred Adler _

Click to collapse



All good. You?







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> yeah, see above.

Click to collapse




Sorry to disturb sir 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 17, 2013)

Okay, who wants Ingress invitation code? Send me a Nexus 4, ask for the address from me. I'll give it to you an hour after I received your Nexus 4. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wow, I'm glad it doesn't show on tapatalk. That's a huge sig.

Click to collapse



Yeah that's why MTM pmed me about it and I didn't notice because I always use tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> Okay, who wants Ingress invitation code? Send me a Nexus 4, ask for the address from me. I'll give it to you an hour after I received your Nexus 4.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Seems legit..

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> Okay, who wants Ingress invitation code? Send me a Nexus 4, ask for the address from me. I'll give it to you an hour after I received your Nexus 4.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Seems legit..

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> Okay, who wants Ingress invitation code? Send me a Nexus 4, ask for the address from me. I'll give it to you an hour after I received your Nexus 4.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Seems legit..

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------

I hate tapatalk :banghead:

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------

I hate tapatalk :banghead:

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------

I hate tapatalk :banghead:

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

Woah that's weird


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Okay, who wants Ingress invitation code? Send me a Nexus 4, ask for the address from me. I'll give it to you an hour after I received your Nexus 4.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



I'm getting one 
You jelly? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm getting one
> You jelly?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GIVE IT TO ME AND YOU WILL GET THE FREAKING INGRESS CODE. 

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

What in the world is with the all the double post o.o
Wow..

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What in the world is with the all the double post o.o
> Wow..
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



I blame tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> GIVE IT TO ME AND YOU WILL GET THE FREAKING INGRESS CODE.
> 
> _Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
> _________________________________
> _Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



You DO know I've got 9 invites AND my forum held an invite giveaway, right? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What in the world is with the all the double post o.o
> Wow..
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse











Tezlastorme said:


> I blame tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had a "double-meow" too yesterday in the xda appl

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 17, 2013)

This has got to be changed to, the thread of ginormous sigs... so I'm in


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You DO know I've got 9 invites AND my forum held an invite giveaway, right?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



And we need to sort other giveaways, quick sharp 

_ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
Alfred Adler _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi everybody.
You guys are too boring. :/

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## roofrider (Jan 17, 2013)

Flash news:
DanceOff is gone. Temporarily i guess.

/hopes i not late to ze party.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

QF, y u no make mod? 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And we need to sort other giveaways, quick sharp
> 
> _ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
> Alfred Adler _

Click to collapse



Yes







Jessica said:


> Hi everybody.
> You guys are too boring. :/
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



Then go hang out somewhere else. Maybe the x8 OT is more interesting :banghead:






Prawesome said:


> QF, y u no make mod?
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse




What mod :what:


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Off to ace my statistics test. Lol, not!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moderator :banghead:
Imma keep on bugging you about whatsapp if you don't make me one 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Moderator :banghead:
> Imma keep on bugging you about whatsapp if you don't make me one
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



You? Mod?
Good one 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hi everybody.
> You guys are too boring. :/
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



Ooh, ooh! Let's talk about school and what you're studying, that's very intriguing. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You? Mod?
> Good one
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Made me giggle anyway 

_ It is easier to fight for one’s principles than to live up to them.
Alfred Adler _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ooh, ooh! Let's talk about school and what you're studying, that's very intriguing.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse





Ooh. Let's 

-Finished Math. History now
-Bored. Studying
-I'm in class. What's up?





*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow. Thread is dead.
Science test=completed.
I'm sure I got an A. Now I get to sit here for an hour while these slackers finish their tests.

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Wow. Thread is dead.
> Science test=completed.
> I'm sure I got an A. Now I get to sit here for an hour while these slackers finish their tests.
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse








*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



That was mean... :crybaby2:

_Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> That was mean... :crybaby2:
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse



Wait, let me change the OP title to: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] School Discussions! Everyone's Interested In Your Inane Activities! 

Yeah, that sounds good. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Wow. Thread is dead.
> Science test=completed.
> I'm sure I got an A. Now I get to sit here for an hour while these slackers finish their tests.
> 
> _Those who criticize our generation forget who raised it._

Click to collapse










*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Wait, let me change the OP title to: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] School Discussions! Everyone's Interested In Your Inane Activities!
> 
> Yeah, that sounds good.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Or [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]The Jessica Reality Show





*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Wait, let me change the OP title to: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] School Discussions! Everyone's Interested In Your Inane Activities!
> 
> Yeah, that sounds good.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



My way of saying I'll be here for an hour...

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Skinny, Axis, jRi0T, Apex
> How's this for hard bass and some metal? I think it still needs a little tweaking : the treble sounds kinda flat
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



The problem with this is that without us having access to your media files, speakers, amp and ears, we can't know how it sounds.

With a flat eq, some setups well need bass tuned down to be balanced while others need the highs tuned down.  Tuning frequencies down when they're too dominant, by the way, is the correct method, rather than turning up where it's lacking.  If the highs are too prominent and the bass isn't there, turn highs down, bass will be more present when you turn the volume up more.

Start over from a flat eq, and turn things down, little by little, until it suits your preferences.

Incidentally, I have multiple eq presets saved for different sounds. I normally keep it balanced, but sometimes I'd like the bass to slam a little more, or I'd like the mids to shine a little better.


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The problem with this is that without us having access to your media files, speakers, amp and ears, we can't know how it sounds.
> 
> With a flat eq, some setups well need bass tuned down to be balanced while others need the highs tuned down.  Tuning frequencies down when they're too dominant, by the way, is the correct method, rather than turning up where it's lacking.  If the highs are too prominent and the bass isn't there, turn highs down, bass will be more present when you turn the volume up more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, how refreshing! Back to a topic which has substance. Damn you OT Thanks Button for leaving me... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Jan 17, 2013)

Ohai muffs. 



Apex_Strider said:


> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse











Apex_Strider said:


> Wait, let me change the OP title to: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] School Discussions! Everyone's Interested In Your Inane Activities!
> 
> Yeah, that sounds good.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololol to all of that. Trololol :beer::beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 17, 2013)

Any good movies to watch?

Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

werked said:


> Ohai muffs.
> 
> Trololol to all of that. Trololol :beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




 Ohai werked






Apex_Strider said:


> Ah, how refreshing! Back to a topic which has substance. Damn you OT Thanks Button for leaving me...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse




Its time had come 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

werked said:


> Ohai muffs.
> 
> Trololol to all of that. Trololol :beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y U NO post no more? Only to tra-la-La trololol. I haz bigz sadz. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai werked
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank Jeebus! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, I got sidetracked by my audio obsession and forgot to add that those thread title suggestions are mean, but awesome. Like I tell my son, it's better to be funny and awesome than nice (he knows I'm not exactly serious).


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Any good movies to watch?
> 
> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse



Idiocracy
The Big Lebowski
Old School
The Campaign

(take your pick) 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^ Animal house! ^^^


----------



## werked (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Y U NO post no more? Only to tra-la-La trololol. I haz bigz sadz.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



It's hard to weed through the talk of 9th grade activities at times. 
I'll stop by moar to say OHAI. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> ^^^ Animal house! ^^^

Click to collapse



That's part of the Pledge Criteria. But, good call. :beer:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, always worthy of a re-watch. I'm guilty of not having seen it in a while, which should be remedied, like an annual return to Mecca.


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

werked said:


> It's hard to weed through the talk of 9th grade activities at times.
> I'll stop by moar to say OHAI.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm working to resolve that annoyance. Don't be a stranger, cyberspouse!  

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 17, 2013)

On the bus back home.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

4D1L said:


> On the bus back home.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



This vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv






werked said:


> It's hard to weed through the talk of 9th grade activities at times.
> I'll stop by moar to say OHAI.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)

Let's just rename this thread 'Chi Delta Alpha: The XDA Schoolhouse' 

Also, hi all. *waves*

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

That'll keep the kids out. Damn whippersnappers hate school.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That'll keep the kids out. Damn whippersnappers hate school.

Click to collapse



Indeed they do.

As much as adults hate work. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

QF... you didn't steal my yellow submarine.

PROOF↓↓↓
Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 17, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Any good movies to watch?
> 
> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse



Naughty Schoolgirls 2

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Naughty Schoolgirls 2
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse









*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Indeed they do.
> 
> *As much as adults hate work.* :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Impossibru.jpg


----------



## cascabel (Jan 17, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Let's just rename this thread 'Chi Delta Alpha: The XDA Schoolhouse'
> 
> Also, hi all. *waves*
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



but..but... apex would have to rewrite the op.. and i'll have to read it all over... :shudders: 

signature under repair


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

cascabel said:


> but..but... apex would have to rewrite the op.. and i'll have to read it all over... :shudders:
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



When its gonna get repaired?

Need help?
Ohai everyone.. why everyone planning to change name

Also, check this..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2104167

Lmao 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> When its gonna get repaired?
> 
> Need help?
> Ohai everyone.. why everyone planning to change name
> ...

Click to collapse



my name will stay. unless qf wants me to change it to cassiebella. 

lmao. what the.  where'd you get that thread?

signature under repair


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You? Mod?
> Good one
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was the forum admin on a site 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

cascabel said:


> my name will stay. unless qf wants me to change it to cassiebella.
> 
> lmao. what the.  where'd you get that thread?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



not your name.. thread name I meant:sly:

Thread was from about-xda section.. made my day lol...

Also archer thread closing was awesome just now..






Prawesome said:


> I was the forum admin on a site
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



no wonder you are using "was" in your sentence.. site died or you got kicked out

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I was the forum admin on a site
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



So? 







cascabel said:


> my name will stay. unless qf wants me to change it to cassiebella.
> 
> lmao. what the.  where'd you get that thread?
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse




cassiebella 






Deadly. said:


> not your name.. thread name I meant:sly:
> 
> Thread was from about-xda section.. made my day lol...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Deafly 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

You guys are mean. 
At least I'm not incessantly posting stuff about ingress. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, sure, now that you've admitted to being an actual girl, the claws come out!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Deafly
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Queefy

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Oh, sure, now that you've admitted to being an actual girl, the claws come out!

Click to collapse



i'll wait a week before considering her/him anything. might change his/her mind and get me confused. 

ohai prawn and qf. 

signature under repair


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> not your name.. thread name I meant:sly:
> 
> Thread was from about-xda section.. made my day lol...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The forum was closed down
coz we didn't have enough funds to maintain it






QuantumFoam said:


> So?
> 
> Come to think of it...You a forum admin? ROFLMAO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You guys are mean.
> At least I'm not incessantly posting stuff about ingress.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



People actually care about Ingress, not your lame studying. Just sayin'... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> People actually care about Ingress, not your lame studying. Just sayin'...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Less people than you think. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> People actually care about Ingress, not your lame studying. Just sayin'...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



and i still don't have an invite. :banghead:

gonna log on to gtalk and annoy quantissima into giving me one. 

signature under repair


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex, if you are free, gtalk me pls

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

cascabel said:


> and i still don't have an invite. :banghead:
> 
> gonna log on to gtalk and annoy quantissima into giving me one.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Dooooooeeeeet

@prawn.. u lonely?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Less people than you think.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Okay guy, enjoy your convoluted outlook on reality!  




cascabel said:


> and i still don't have an invite. :banghead:
> 
> gonna log on to gtalk and annoy quantissima into giving me one.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Look! Someone gives a sh¡t about Ingress! 




Prawesome said:


> Apex, if you are free, gtalk me pls
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



I'm free. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a math test tomorrow 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I have a math test tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



Thanks "Jessica"! 






*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Thanks "Jessica"!
> 
> View attachment 1653177
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trollface.Jpg

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

What's the secret?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Off to ace my statistics test. Lol, not!

Click to collapse



There's a 60% chance he failed this.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> What's the secret?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse





Spoiler



Its a secret 





*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> What's the secret?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



The SECRET------------------------------------------------------------------>




        You're really a guy who's trolling as a girl who pretended to be a guy...


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm back I'm finally alive 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I'm back I'm finally alive
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did you died?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The SECRET------------------------------------------------------------------>
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That mass no sense. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you died?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



GOT banned

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

And then too many requests I must have typed atleast 2000 letters today

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> GOT banned
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 17, 2013)

And then too many requests I must have typed atleast 2000 letters today

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Y
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I was hoping it was for two weeks. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> That mass no sense.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



It means You= Trollception (troll inception) 

Hi deafly

Hi danceoff

Y u get banned danceoff?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It means You= Trollception (troll inception)
> 
> Hi deafly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not trolling though...

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I was hoping it was for two weeks.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



And y r u being a meanie now 

He did something to you?

What I missed:banghead::banghead:

Ohai sleepy, skinny and danceoff

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm not trolling though...
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Ah, but now you're the girl who cried wolf...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got a job hunting and killing aliens!

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I was hoping it was for two weeks.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You so mean 

Deadly I made yet another OT thrread in my device section not knowing it is restricted in HTC forums

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Just got a job hunting and killing aliens!
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



COOLSTORYBRO.jpg


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> COOLSTORYBRO.jpg

Click to collapse



Have you ever seen an alien?

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Have you ever seen an alien?
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Yes. The illegal type. 

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yes. The illegal type.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------

Click to collapse



You ruined the joke. :banghead:

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## DanceOff (Jan 17, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You ruined the joke. :banghead:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You don't say 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Life Giving You Lemons? Squeeze Em In Someone's*



Jessica said:


> You ruined the joke. :banghead:
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



He ruin ruined it with a better one.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## werked (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> People actually care about Ingress, not your lame studying. Just sayin'...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I could cut the tension in here with a knife. It's funny. 






Jessica said:


> Less people than you think.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse




if less means, you. Sounds legit. :thumbup:






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He ruin ruined it with a better one.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Trololol. Mr. Drummer.... Sup. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Jessica, stop trying to be a troll because you suck at it 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Prawesome said:


> Jessica, stop trying to be a troll because you suck at it
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



+1 (even though i dont know what a troll is)

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> +1 (even though i dont know what a troll is)
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



You are no better at it either..

Even though you don't try that much

Lmao @ new thread title..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> You are no better at it either..
> 
> Even though you don't try that much
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How should i be a troll if i dont know what a troll is.



Btw, apex when is deadline for current members to upload a tot. I wanna see more tots!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> How should i be a troll if i dont know what a troll is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're (myself, the President and the GB) are working out those details... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> We're (myself, the President and the GB) are working out those details...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Good work. I wanna see more tots especially yours!

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Prawesome said:


> Jessica, stop trying to be a troll because you suck at it
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



Um... I'm not trolling. So of course it looks like I suck at it.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Jessica said:


> Um... I'm not trolling. So of course it looks like I suck at it.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Say, you have friends right? One of them surely has to own a cell phone. Do like Skinny does sometimes: take a picture of you holding up a sheet of paper the name of this thread written on it, and post it here. Then we'll have irrefutable evidence. 

You have 12 hours to complete this assignment. 

If not, then... (insert ominous music) :sly:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Say, you have friends right? One of them surely has to own a cell phone. Do like Skinny does sometimes: take a picture of you holding up a sheet of paper the name of this thread written on it, and post it here. Then we'll have irrefutable evidence.
> 
> You have 12 hours to complete this assignment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



12 hours? I'm at home. Maybe tomorrow after school... But that'll be around 24 hours.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Jessica said:


> 12 hours? I'm at home. Maybe tomorrow after school... But that'll be around 24 hours.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



You have 10 hours now. 

Post back here in 8 hours. 

Report to us in 6 hours. 

We can keep going... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Say, you have friends right? One of them surely has to own a cell phone. Do like Skinny does sometimes: take a picture of you holding up a sheet of paper the name of this thread written on it, and post it here. Then we'll have irrefutable evidence.
> 
> You have 12 hours to complete this assignment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad I can be an example here.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> You have 10 hours now.
> 
> Post back here in 8 hours.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kick me from the thread then. I can't do it until tomorrow. I honestly don't have another choice.

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Jessica said:


> Kick me from the thread then. I can't do it until tomorrow. I honestly don't have another choice.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Okay, 18 hours it is... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> People actually care about Ingress, not your lame studying. Just sayin'...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



No comment.

Oh and btw, sitting in English class bored. #bored #school


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Jessica said:


> Um... I'm not trolling. So of course it looks like I suck at it.
> 
> a.k.a. Urahara
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



Mate/Matey, your trolling attempts wont work
on me.I have been doing this crap for more than half a year and training under the best 






veeman said:


> Oh and btw, sitting in English class bored. #bored #school

Click to collapse



Didn't you see the new title? 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Hey everybody. 
What's going on?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey everybody.
> What's going on?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey Axis..We haven't talked to each other in a long time 


printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Okay, 18 hours it is...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You've been so nice to her/him. What should we call him/her until he/she proves its gender??


Goin to sleep. I am Ill. I have a serious hedache, a cold, chest coughs and sore throught and the feeling im gonna vomit.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> You've been so nice to her/him. What should we call him/her until he/she proves its gender??
> 
> 
> Goin to sleep. I am Ill. I have a serious hedache, a cold, chest coughs and sore throught and the feeling im gonna vomit.
> ...

Click to collapse



Call him/her it

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> You've been so nice to her/him. What should we call him/her until he/she proves its gender??
> 
> 
> Goin to sleep. I am Ill. I have a serious hedache, a cold, chest coughs and sore throught and the feeling im gonna vomit.
> ...

Click to collapse



Call it "It"

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



InfinityFTW said:


> Call him/her it
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> Call it "It"
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



Thank u for giving me a answer. Lets see what apex says


_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



InfinityFTW said:


> Call him/her it
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



"Hermit", FTW. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

This same talk is how we settled on the name Pennywise last time.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Prawesome said:


> Hey Axis..We haven't talked to each other in a long time
> 
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



Yes it's been a minute. How've you been?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> "Hermit", FTW.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Y hermit?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> This same talk is how we settled on the name Pennywise last time.

Click to collapse



Exactly

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Y hermit though

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> Y hermit?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



"Her"+ "Him" + "It" = "Hermit". D'uh... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> "Her"+ "Him" + "It" = "Hermit". D'uh...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Whats the meaning if the name hermit

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> Whats the meaning if the name hermit
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse











Apex_Strider said:


> "Her"+ "Him" + "It" = "Hermit". D'uh...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Obvious answer is obvious.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes it's been a minute. How've you been?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Good ..You? 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Prawesome said:


> Good ..You?
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



Hell I've been alright. Can't complain. 
Trying to get a new vehicle


Well... looking for a new vehicle actually
*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I've been alright. Can't complain.
> Trying to get a new vehicle
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get an SLK... 




Play Ingress, pick up chicks.

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I've been alright. Can't complain.
> Trying to get a new vehicle
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Short listed any yet?

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Get an SLK...
> 
> View attachment 1653863
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't afford that 

Would be nice though






Prawesome said:


> Short listed any yet?
> 
> printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");

Click to collapse



Not really. I'm thinking maybe a jeep or truck. Will be one or the other. Not a car. Unless I can find a decent '69 fastback mustang to fix up 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

69 Fastback is a beautiful car, though I like the 67 more, IIRC.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> 69 Fastback is a beautiful car, though I like the 67 more, IIRC.

Click to collapse



I like the '67 as well. But have always wanted the '69. All black interior, midnight black paint job.. maaaannn. That car.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

I'd have mine black interior with a very dark gunmetal paint, black wheels.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'd have mine black interior with a very dark gunmetal paint, black wheels.

Click to collapse



That'd be nice too. Gunmetal is a badass color :thumbup:

The hardware on my drums is gunmetal 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Night peeps 

printf("random signature because I have got nothing else in my mind right now");


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Wow I just had 3g in my house for the first time ever


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Tezlastorme said:


> Wow I just had 3g in my house for the first time ever

Click to collapse



Welcome to the 21st century! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Welcome to the 21st century!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I meant as opposed to HSDPA or gprs


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Tezlastorme said:


> I meant as opposed to HSDPA or gprs

Click to collapse



What will you do with so much power? 

Kidding... Congrats! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

I've got numerous 2g zones in my area, but if I drive up the street, I average 15-20 down.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Prawesome said:


> Mate/Matey, your trolling attempts wont work
> on me.I have been doing this crap for more than half a year and training under the best
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apparently not, if you think I'm trolling. I'm not even sure what you think I'm trolling about.
^^That's my serious answer, in case you are serious. I think you're trolling personally. 

a.k.a. Urahara
The truth! I'm really a girl!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

You can't claim to not be a troll when for so long you were pretending to be a boy who joked about being really a girl.

As a skeptic, I'm also not sure the current story is true, not that my opinion should mean anything to you except as someone with interesting and intense life experience.


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> You can't claim to not be a troll when for so long you were pretending to be a boy who joked about being really a girl.
> 
> As a skeptic, I'm also not sure the current story is true, not that my opinion should mean anything to you except as someone with interesting and intense life experience.

Click to collapse





*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Prawesome said:


> Mate/Matey, your trolling attempts wont work
> on me.I have been doing this crap for more than half a year and training under the best
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hash tags are for twitter. Title says no Facebook.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

@apex.. what theme is that?

Looks badass... and good mornfterning to all..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> @apex.. what theme is that?
> 
> Looks badass... and good mornfterning to all..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai Deadly.


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> @apex.. what theme is that?
> 
> Looks badass... and good mornfterning to all..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sky Blue Xparent Tapatalk FTW, in inverted mode! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Sky Blue Xparent Tapatalk FTW, in inverted mode!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



But.. but.. it doesn't have such icons which looked like android for each topic... or has it?

@urahara.. your TOT is coming up?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

I'm back!!!  How's everyone doing tonight/today?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> I'm back!!!  How's everyone doing tonight/today?

Click to collapse



It's you!!!1!!1!1!1
Welcome back!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Jessica said:


> It's you!!!1!!1!1!1
> Welcome back!

Click to collapse



Thanks!   did I miss anything good?  Not going through the 100 pages I missed the past few days.  How you doing Pennywise?


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> But.. but.. it doesn't have such icons which looked like android for each topic... or has it?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse






*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks!   did I miss anything good?  Not going through the 100 pages I missed the past few days.  How you doing Pennywise?

Click to collapse



Nothing too important. All members must do a ToT in a week or we'll be put on notice or something...


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Jessica said:


> Nothing too important. All members must do a ToT in a week or we'll be put on notice or something...

Click to collapse



You've not been paying attention... :banghead:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> You've not been paying attention... :banghead:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Did I get it wrong or something?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Jessica said:


> Nothing too important. All members must do a ToT in a week or we'll be put on notice or something...

Click to collapse









Apex_Strider said:


> You've not been paying attention... :banghead:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Well I know I missed something...  so what's the deal apex?


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Jessica said:


> Did I get it wrong or something?

Click to collapse



Yes, that would be indicative of my previous statement. 





flastnoles11 said:


> Well I know I missed something...  so what's the deal apex?

Click to collapse



Hey man, how have you been? The goings on will be posted soon, as they're still being fleshed out...

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> Well I know I missed something...  so what's the deal apex?

Click to collapse



This vvvvvv

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36729314

And some update/followup to this is coming soon from apex I guess..

And good evening.. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, that would be indicative of my previous statement.
> 
> Hey man, how have you been? The goings on will be posted soon, as they're still being fleshed out...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Things are going much better than they were a week ago that's for sure, thanks for asking!  And cool, gotcha...  I can't log onto youtube on my phone all of a sudden...  wtf :banghead:


----------



## veeman (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Sorry I'm not posting so much. I just have no time. That being said, good night guys.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> Things are going much better than they were a week ago that's for sure, thanks for asking!  And cool, gotcha...  I can't log onto youtube on my phone all of a sudden...  wtf :banghead:

Click to collapse



Newer version of YouTube requires you to have Google play services apk.. you need that to login.. older version will work though..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



veeman said:


> Sorry I'm not posting so much. I just have no time. That being said, good night guys.

Click to collapse



Join the club, bro...  looks like I will be having a little more free time here in the next few days though..  night, man!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



veeman said:


> Sorry I'm not posting so much. I just have no time. That being said, good night guys.

Click to collapse



Good night, child of the prophecy.


----------



## veeman (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> Join the club, bro...  looks like I will be having a little more free time here in the next few days though..  night, man!

Click to collapse



Lol, I'll be super busy for the next month out so. And now I have to do scholarship essays and ask that college junk.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> Join the club, bro...  looks like I will be having a little more free time here in the next few days though..  night, man!

Click to collapse



You didn't see my post? With link:banghead:

@veeman.. exams? All the best if so... and night..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Jessica said:


> Good night, child of the prophecy.

Click to collapse



Child of prophecy??


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> You didn't see my post? With link:banghead:
> 
> @veeman.. exams? All the best if so... and night..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I seen it and just read it, thanks for the heads up...


----------



## veeman (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> You didn't see my post? With link:banghead:
> 
> @veeman.. exams? All the best if so... and night..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. I have semester final exams next week.

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

Good night fo realz now. I need sleep.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



veeman said:


> Yeah. I have semester final exams next week.

Click to collapse



Good luck. I finish exams tomorrow with History and Spanish. Then comes the three- day weekend.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> Newer version of YouTube requires you to have Google play services apk.. you need that to login.. older version will work though..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Have google play services.apk installed but still no worky!!!  That's ok though, I just reinstalled my transparent blue one and its working again...  don't know why the new one was working a couple days ago and then all of a sudden, boom, can't login...  that's alright, new ui is horrible imo...  gonna go watch "end of watch" with the wife, looks awesome!  Night everyone, I will be sure to be on tomorrow to catch back up with everything...  and hopefully do a ToT tomorrow also...   catch y'all later!


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Haii

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Morning fratos

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminent(Not afraid)


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Who here has a Viber?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



OptimusLove said:


> Who here has a Viber?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 Please clarify.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> Please clarify.

Click to collapse



Its for free calls and texts.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Never heard of such a thing, but it sounds a little too close to something else.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> Never heard of such a thing, but it sounds a little too close to something else.

Click to collapse



GUT *mind* TER




*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> Never heard of such a thing, but it sounds a little too close to something else.

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere lol

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.viber.voip 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Prawesome said:


> Morning fratos
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminent(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Prawn, Y U KEEP FAILING AT SIGS
Eminent? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Ohai guys 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



QuantumFoam said:


> Prawn, Y U KEEP FAILING AT SIGS
> Eminent?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gosh.. Auto correct 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminent(Not afraid) 

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

Fixed 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Dead thread 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Prawesome said:


> Dead thread
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Prawn, ya got viber?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



OptimusLove said:


> Prawn, ya got viber?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What's it 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



DanceOff said:


> What's it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



An app for free texts and calls

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



OptimusLove said:


> Prawn, ya got viber?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Uninstalled it coz it was of no use for me 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Sig test

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Deadly (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



OptimusLove said:


> Prawn, ya got viber?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



y u don't use whatsapp




DanceOff said:


> What's it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



y u don't read previous page posts 

Prawn 
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Archangel got banned? Dafuq?  to tha 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Afternoon muffins 

_ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life. 
Charles Darwin _


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> _ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life.
> Charles Darwin _

Click to collapse



Aftervneng juggles

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Deadly (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Archangel got banned? Dafuq?  to tha
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Ya.. and dance off posted this in resistance thread.. and next minute it was not there 

May be he himself took time off

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Hello dead frat

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hello dead frat
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



+1

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey everybody, could anybody do me a favor and reupload this file to like zippyshare or whatever:
https://www.archlinux.org/download/

Also, plz check the checksums so they match. I have a issue with broken downloads, thats why I need help. Also, plz reupload the x64 version.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, could anybody do me a favor and reupload this file to like zippyshare or whatever:
> https://www.archlinux.org/download/
> 
> Also, plz check the checksums so they match. I have a issue with broken downloads, thats why I need help. Also, plz reupload the x64 version.

Click to collapse



Sorrybro.png

Slow net until 26 Jan 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Sorrybro.png
> 
> Slow net until 26 Jan
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



:/, I really want that distro, I get loads of errors when installing, and when I check using md5 i get mismatch


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 18, 2013)

Lance Armstrong, JUST STOP!!


----------



## Archer (Jan 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> :/, I really want that distro, I get loads of errors when installing, and when I check using md5 i get mismatch

Click to collapse



Have you tried the BitTorrent download?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 18, 2013)

Archer said:


> Have you tried the BitTorrent download?

Click to collapse



There is no bittorrent links, my friend got a working copy so he is gonna send it to me over torrent


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



devstaff said:


> There is no bittorrent links, my friend got a working copy so he is gonna send it to me over torrent

Click to collapse



If there's a direct link like dev-host so you can mirror it somewhere else!  I prefer dev-host

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Jan 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> There is no bittorrent links, my friend got a working copy so he is gonna send it to me over torrent

Click to collapse





3rd heading on the page...



> *BitTorrent Download (recommended)*

Click to collapse



But you've got it anyway, so no biggie


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 18, 2013)

Archer said:


> 3rd heading on the page...
> 
> 
> 
> But you've got it anyway, so no biggie

Click to collapse



Cant find their torrent link, and its not arch, its archbang.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

@ Archer. Not going to ask the why.   can i ask when archangel back? 

_ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life. 
Charles Darwin _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jugg1es said:


> @ Archer. Not going to ask the why.   can i ask when archangel back?
> 
> _ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life.
> Charles Darwin _

Click to collapse



Why is he banned ?
I was replying to his PM and after writing so long error came :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Jan 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Cant find their torrent link, and its not arch, its archbang.

Click to collapse



Must be a problem somewhere cos it works fine for me, and is arch.  Like I said, not to worry since you've got a mate supplying it.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



DanceOff said:


> Why is he banned ?
> I was replying to his PM and after writing so long error came :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't think the why will be answered unless it's by archangel himself 

_ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life. 
Charles Darwin _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jugg1es said:


> Don't think the why will be answered unless it's by archangel himself
> 
> _ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life.
> Charles Darwin _

Click to collapse



I posted it earlier and it's gone :what:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## werked (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Muffs. Sup. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> Muffs. Sup.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hola, Chica loca! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Hola, Chica loca!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hola apex 

Thread is dead 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## werked (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Hola, Chica loca!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Hola, mi esposo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> Hola, mi esposo.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Holy Frijoles, we're Portuguese! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> Hola, mi esposo.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Husband?! 
(One of the few things I've learned from Spanish.)


----------



## trell959 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Jessica said:


> Husband?!
> (One of the few things I've learned from Spanish.)

Click to collapse



You have a husband 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Werked, are you running Slim 3.0 or 3.1, and have you tried the newest 4.2.1 release? I'm curious to flash it. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Werked, are you running Slim 3.0 or 3.1, and have you tried the newest 4.2.1 release? I'm curious to flash it.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I went back to 3.1. I ran 4.2.1 for a week or so.... Couldn't fix my FC issues and a couple other things were broken for me. I liked it and will go back to it once some things get worked out. I have 4.2.1 on my nexus10....it's nice. 
I'd try it if I were you, I think my problems were rare and it might work perfect for you. If you do look around the gli thread.... Quasi made an inverted AIO add on. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> I went back to 3.1. I ran 4.2.1 for a week or so.... Couldn't fix my FC issues and a couple other things were broken for me. I liked it and will go back to it once some things get worked out. I have 4.2.1 on my nexus10....it's nice.
> I'd try it if I were you, I think my problems were rare and it might work perfect for you. If you do look around the gli thread.... Quasi made an inverted AIO add on.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Coolidge. I'm going to give the new version a go. Were you running the official release, or the beta? I have been getting random rebooting (not sure why) and I re-flashed 3.1 clean, but still the issue is persistent. I'm going into a flash frenzy tomorrow when I get back from my client rounds. New TF300T that needs to be fiddled with, my HTC One S still needs unlocking, and I may try a new ROM for the SGSIII. Oh, and ima drink a metric #uckton of beer! Only had one and a half all week. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## werked (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

The beta 2 official.... This one. http://www.slimroms.net/index.php/downloads/all/viewcategory/192-d2att-d2tmo
I drank way to much this week. I've been off since last Friday, go back tonight. As much as I hate to go back, my wallet and my liver need it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------

It's official. WB hubby. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> The beta 2 official.... This one. http://www.slimroms.net/index.php/downloads/all/viewcategory/192-d2att-d2tmo
> I drank way to much this week. I've been off since last Friday, go back tonight. As much as I hate to go back, my wallet and my liver need it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just downloaded it, but will wait to flash. Can't wait to drink though, 3 more client visits in Jacksonville. Then, airport bar here I come!  :thumbup: :beer: :beer: :beer:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> I just downloaded it, but will wait to flash. Can't wait to drink though, 3 more client visits in Jacksonville. Then, airport bar here I come!  :thumbup: :beer: :beer: :beer:
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You really need to check your pms Apex 

Sent from the brick


----------



## a.cid (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> You really need to check your pms Apex
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Pms

Do I even need to say it?


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> You really need to check your pms Apex
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Done. Thanks mate.  :thumbup:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



a.cid said:


> Pms
> 
> Do I even need to say it?

Click to collapse



ohgodno.jpg

signature under repair


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



cascabel said:


> ohgodno.jpg
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse






*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1655992
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse








signature under repair


----------



## werked (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello there children!


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse










*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I cant see the image.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Broken image is broken 

_ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life. 
Charles Darwin _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> I cant see the image.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Definitely using XDA app 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> I cant see the image.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse





I can!  Now you can too! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> View attachment 1656133
> 
> I can!  Now you can too!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Thanks. How long till "hermit" proves its gender?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> Thanks. How long till "hermit" proves its gender?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I'm giving it until this evening, latest. That's ample time no doubt. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> I'm giving it until this evening, latest. That's ample time no doubt.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



What time is evening in GMT please?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Archer said:


> Must be a problem somewhere cos it works fine for me, and is arch.  Like I said, not to worry since you've got a mate supplying it.

Click to collapse



It worked, but I forgot my Arch root password ffffuuuu
Time to reinstall tomorow then.

Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U


----------



## Deadly (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> What time is evening in GMT please?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



PST -8 afaik

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> What time is evening in GMT please?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I don't know, I ain't no time scientist! 

I go off off CST (Central Time Zone) times, so if you have a Google'er, it probably can give a better idea. Most likely no later than 10 pm CST, if I had to say... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

4:00am in gmt

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## werked (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Dafuq is tha hermit n y it haz to prove gender?! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> Dafuq is tha hermit n y it haz to prove gender?!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Jessica is hermit. (Her+Him+It). Apex still thinks its lying abouts its gender.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> Jessica is hermit. (Her+Him+It). Apex still thinks its lying abouts its gender.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Well, yes. And, that kind of goes beyond the "normal" degree of trolling in my opinion. I mean, it's one thing to troll me (and us) and another to lie to me (and us)... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Well, yes. And, that kind of goes beyond the "normal" degree of trolling in my opinion. I mean, it's one thing to troll me (and us) and another to lie to me (and us)...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



+1

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## werked (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Well, yes. And, that kind of goes beyond the "normal" degree of trolling in my opinion. I mean, it's one thing to troll me (and us) and another to lie to me (and us)...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Yup. I do believe hermit is not lying about hermits age. You can't hide that for long.... Not hard to pick the Lil ones out here, if ya know what I mean. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> Yup. I do believe hermit is not lying about hermits age. You can't hide that for long.... Not hard to pick the Lil ones out here, if ya know what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tell me the names of the little ones then.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> Tell me the names of the little ones then.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse





____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## werked (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> Tell me the names of the little ones then.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You just proved my point. Thanks. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> Yup. I do believe hermit is not lying about hermits age. You can't hide that for long.... Not hard to pick the Lil ones out here, if ya know what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agreed. In many regards I'm glad I'm as old as I am, and enjoy still being able to act young (young, not immature). And, when I need to use my old man wisdom brain, it's right there inside me noggin. All other times, I'm pouring booze on it and laughing at cartoons, eating Cheetos and brownies! 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> You just proved my point. Thanks. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank 1 of my posts

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed. In many regards I'm glad I'm as old as I am, and enjoy still being able to act young (young, not immature). And, when I need to use my old man wisdom brain, it's right there inside me noggin. All other times, I'm pouring booze on it and laughing at cartoons, eating Cheetos and brownies!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



And I am always here being young and using my oldy wisdom brain from the future when I need it 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Prawesome said:


> And I am always here being young and using my oldy wisdom brain from the future when I need it
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse









*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## veeman (Jan 18, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Thank 1 of my posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



no


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Well, yes. And, that kind of goes beyond the "normal" degree of trolling in my opinion. I mean, it's one thing to troll me (and us) and another to lie to me (and us)...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



There's a 'normal' level of trolling?
The way I see it, there's no limits 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



KidCarter93 said:


> There's a 'normal' level of trolling?
> The way I see it, there's no limits
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse








*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Nice pic fail there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



KidCarter93 said:


> Nice pic fail there.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I believe it's your app that's failing you... 



*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> I believe it's Tapatalk's app that's failing you...
> 
> View attachment 1656355
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



KidCarter93 said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Enough with the formalities, what's up KC? Where you been hiding, you summumabeach? 

Also, Christmas is over. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed. In many regards I'm glad I'm as old as I am, and enjoy still being able to act young (young, not immature). And, when I need to use my old man wisdom brain, it's right there inside me noggin. All other times, I'm pouring booze on it and laughing at cartoons, eating Cheetos and brownies!
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



One of the best posts so far in this thread. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Enough with the formalities, what's up KC? Where you been hiding, you summumabeach?
> 
> Also, Christmas is over.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



What if I told you I'd been hiding on summuma beach? 

I've been good thanks, how about yourself?
And yeah I know but I can't find the previous pic I had and can't be bothered to find another one :/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



KidCarter93 said:


> What if I told you I'd been hiding on summuma beach?
> 
> I've been good thanks, how about yourself?
> And yeah I know but I can't find the previous pic I had and can't be bothered to find another one :/
> ...

Click to collapse



If there was a Summuma Beach, I'd need GPS coordinates so I could make it my weekend getaway locale. I'm good, just busy as usual. Nothing really interesting to report, which I suppose is good. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> If there was a Summuma Beach, I'd need GPS coordinates so I could make it my weekend getaway locale. I'm good, just busy as usual. Nothing really interesting to report, which I suppose is good.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



It could very well exist, just no-one has discovered it yet 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> If there was a Summuma Beach, I'd need GPS coordinates so I could make it my weekend getaway locale. I'm good, just busy as usual. Nothing really interesting to report, which I suppose is good.
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



You'd need GPS coordinates so you could Ingress it. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



KidCarter93 said:


> It could very well exist, just no-one has discovered it yet
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



My old spamming buddy!!! 

Where have you been and how you been? Missed u 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

When I get hit by a FedEx truck and earn (sue) my millions, I'm buying an island and naming the beach Sumama Beach.

Also, sum of abitch=43.


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> When I get hit by a FedEx truck and earn (sue) my millions, I'm buying an island and naming the beach Sumama Beach.
> 
> Also, sum of abitch=43.

Click to collapse



I'm glad you and I are pals. :thumbup:

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

I just realized that any discussion with my son now ends up frighteningly close to this:





But I'm not sure who represents who.


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

I've had many discussion like that. Too many, to be honest. :banghead:

Say, anyone else notice someone who's not been on here today? Strange things are afoot... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> I've had many discussion like that. Too many, to be honest. :banghead:
> 
> Say, anyone else notice someone who's not been on here today? Strange things are afoot...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Evening apex, i was about to ask where your resident troll was this Evening 

_ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life. 
Charles Darwin _


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jmcglathery29 said:


> Hey check out this video real quick if you are in college and have any friends that could use some extra money and know anyone that drinks energy drinks this could be a huge way for you to make money from your frat house or dorm.  It is for real and exploding in colleges all over the nation.  Who doesnt know someone that drinks energy drinks or could use extra money right.  Its healthy and can all be done in your spare time.  Hey check out this video real quick if you are in college and have any friends that could use some extra money and know anyone that drinks energy drinks this could be a huge way for you to make money from your frat house or dorm.  It is for real and exploding in colleges all over the nation.  Who doesnt know someone that drinks energy drinks or could use extra money right.  Its healthy and can all be done in your spare time.  check out # vemma young people revolution on youtube it will explain more about it.  i think it could be huge for developers that need enrgy drinks anyways and are already on the computer.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Reporting you for spamming. Whats the deal with you people lately? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jugg1es said:


> Evening apex, i was about to ask where your resident troll was this Evening
> 
> _ A man who dares to waste one hour of time has not discovered the value of life.
> Charles Darwin _

Click to collapse



Howdy Jug! I'm not sure where (ahem) "she" is. I'm guessing "she" is scrambling for the evidence I requested last night. Or, actually doing schoolwork? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy Jug! I'm not sure where (ahem) "she" is. I'm guessing "she" is scrambling for the evidence I requested last night. Or, actually doing schoolwork?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Sup apex?  Just stopping by real quick to say hi... speakers went out on my 6 month old tv, gotta go get a new one...  :banghead::banghead::banghead:...  talk to y'all in a bit!  Weird reading through 4 pages and not seeing pennywise anywhere..


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> Sup apex?  Just stopping by real quick to say hi... speakers went out on my 6 month old tv, gotta go get a new one...  :banghead::banghead::banghead:...  talk to y'all in a bit!  Weird reading through 4 pages and not seeing pennywise anywhere..

Click to collapse



Hey man! Sorry about your tubs, that sucks. But, you get to buy a new toy! Electronics shopping FTW! 

And yeah, weird eerie peacefulness today. I could get used to thus! 


*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Hey man! Sorry about your tubs, that sucks. But, you get to buy a new toy! Electronics shopping FTW!
> 
> And yeah, weird eerie peacefulness today. I could get used to thus!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol tell that to the wife!!!  She hates electronic shopping with me about as much as I hate clothes shopping with her!  but she controls the money so she has to come with...  sucks to be her!!!  Lol...  anyone have a led backlit lcd 3d tv that wants to comment on the quality?  Its a 55" lg if that helps at all....


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol tell that to the wife!!!  She hates electronic shopping with me about as much as I hate clothes shopping with her!  but she controls the money so she has to come with...  sucks to be her!!!  Lol...  anyone have a led backlit lcd 3d tv that wants to comment on the quality?  Its a 55" lg if that helps at all....

Click to collapse



I'll comment that I want one too. That's the extent of my usefulness on the topic. 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Hai frattos

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> Sup apex?  Just stopping by real quick to say hi... speakers went out on my 6 month old tv, gotta go get a new one...  :banghead::banghead::banghead:...  talk to y'all in a bit!  Weird reading through 4 pages and not seeing pennywise anywhere..

Click to collapse



You may be better off keeping your tv and getting a sound bar. You'll end up with better sound and less money.  Decent sound bars range from $150 to $2200. Probably have to stick to the lower side of that range with the wife present.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> You may be better off keeping your tv and getting a sound bar. You'll end up with better sound and less money.  Decent sound bars range from $150 to $2200. Probably have to stick to the lower side of that range with the wife present.

Click to collapse



Nah...  we have a plasma and its already getting burn-in...  time for something new...  my wife has a bad habit of leaving the tv on 24/7 whether we are there or not...  I am prepared to spend, at the most, $2500 for a new tv...  checked out one of those bose sound bars, but they are ridiculously expensive...  why spend over $1000 on "speakers" when I could get a new tv for that price...  plus, always wanted a 3d tv, this is just a good excuse to have the wife let me finally get one... 

Edit- forgot to add, I already have a full house surround sound that I rarely use unless I'm listening to music while cooking or cleaning or something similar, so I could just use that, but I REALLY want a new tv anyways... lmao...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Ahh, burn in is a bigger problem.

Often when the speakers go and the tv is still fine, people replace it, when for pretty cheap they'll end up with better than stock sound.

I can't vouch for most expensive sound bars, but my Bowers& Wilkins Panorama does surround sound better than my 1000w 5.1 channel conventional system.

The warehouse I used to run had a tv repair center in house as a customer, who did repairs for assurion.  The manager there insists that the two brands he saw the least problems with are Sony and Samsung. Between the two, he always bought Sony, but said there is nothing wrong with Samsung TVs. I can't tell you how many jvc, westinghouse, dynex, rca, magnavox and even Vizio tv's my crew received in for them that were quite early into their warranty period.


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Hey all. How is everyone?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



veeman said:


> Hey all. How is everyone?

Click to collapse



Im pretty much ok, flastnoles is getting a new tv and stuff....

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

I'm blasting music and waiting for my wife to be finished with her neurologist.  2 hour drive into Beverly Hills, 3 hour drive back.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> I can't tell you how many jvc, westinghouse, dynex, rca, magnavox and even Vizio tv's my crew received in for them that were quite early into their warranty period.

Click to collapse



I will never by a vizio branded tv ever...  my father had one, picture went out completely within a month, had it replaced with the same model thinking it was a fluke, same thing happend...  I stay away from anything vizio now...  I decided not to pull the trigger just yet...  gonna go to best buy tomorrow and look around... guess I gotta break out the 32 inch plasma that's been collecting dust for 6 months... lol...  thanks for the advice, man!  Appreciate it!


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> I will never by a vizio branded tv ever...  my father had one, picture went out completely within a month, had it replaced with the same model thinking it was a fluke, same thing happend...  I stay away from anything vizio now...  I decided not to pull the trigger just yet...  gonna go to best buy tomorrow and look around... guess I gotta break out the 32 inch plasma that's been collecting dust for 6 months... lol...  thanks for the advice, man!  Appreciate it!

Click to collapse



You can try samsung smart tv, they have gesture and voice control in it.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

I'm happy to help, especially being armed with information from people who had to fix these things.

What's funny is that Sony makes Vizio. I guess just not that well.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



OptimusLove said:


> You can try samsung smart tv, they have gesture and voice control in it.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Already have a smart tv, no need for two!  This is the tv for my bedroom, I have a 70" sony smart tv in the family room...  its great, but I can't justify spending over $2500 for a tv (and the good smart tvs cost that and way over) that I will only actually watch for maybe 2 hours a day....  don't spend much time in my room with a 2 ½ year old running around... my wife wants a big tv (she has bad eyes) and big smart tvs are lots of money!


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



flastnoles11 said:


> Nah...  we have a plasma and its already getting burn-in...  time for something new...  my wife has a bad habit of leaving the tv on 24/7 whether we are there or not...  I am prepared to spend, at the most, $2500 for a new tv...  checked out one of those bose sound bars, but they are ridiculously expensive...  why spend over $1000 on "speakers" when I could get a new tv for that price...  plus, always wanted a 3d tv, this is just a good excuse to have the wife let me finally get one...
> 
> Edit- forgot to add, I already have a full house surround sound that I rarely use unless I'm listening to music while cooking or cleaning or something similar, so I could just use that, but I REALLY want a new tv anyways... lmao...

Click to collapse



Panasonic VT50, nuff said. Seriously its one of the better TVs you can buy right ATM. Get an ISF calibration and you'll be amazed with the PQ. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

I LOVE my panny. Price was right and it's an excellent pic. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



werked said:


> I LOVE my panny. Price was right and it's an excellent pic.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup. Only displays that can come close to the inky blacks of the Kuro. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Panasonic in general makes high quality stuff IMO. Everything Panasonic in my house has lasted a lot longer than it's counterparts.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



eep2378 said:


> Yup. Only displays that can come close to the inky blacks of the Kuro.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I will keep that in mind when I go shopping again tomorrow...  seen a few panasonics at walmart, but their selection is too scarce...  best buy will be better...  almost pulled the trigger on an s3, but my wife said if I did, I would have to wait on the tv...  sucks to be me I guess...  no upgrade till march anyways so I will wait till then for the new phone..  ok, back to "end of watch"... Great movie, I highly recommend it! 2nd time watching it in 2 days and I usually never watch the same thing twice in a 6 month period if I can avoid it!  This movie is just that good though!


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Deadline has come, and gone. No irrefutable evidence. 

What to do, what to do... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

OT just got super literary. I think we might be growing as people. :sly:


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> OT just got super literary. I think we might be growing as people. :sly:

Click to collapse



You mean trolling in apple thread 

That's just a thread.. like a pebble in sea 

I added a small useful post in between you guys literature posts.. I wonder if op could see that post..
@apex.. I wonder about TOT deadline with current enthusiasm 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Deadline has come, and gone. No irrefutable evidence.
> 
> What to do, what to do...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Good morning everyone



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

@Deadly: I'll work that up tomorrow. I've had no PC to work with all week, and I haz had a lazee... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: Why Apple sucks compared to android..*

Damn, posted this in the wrong threadz...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> @Deadly: I'll work that up tomorrow. I've had no PC to work with all week, and I haz had a lazee...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



I thought ingress was supposed to eradicate lazeeness

Guess it does the opposite 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Damn, posted this in the wrong threadz...

Click to collapse



:what::what: you high bro

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> I thought ingress was supposed to eradicate lazeeness
> 
> Guess it does the opposite
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Might want to keep official frat stuff out of horrific spam fest, to avoid mod wrath.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Might want to keep official frat stuff out of horrific spam fest, to avoid mod wrath.

Click to collapse



:angel:

What official stuff?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



SleepyKrushna said:


> :angel:
> 
> What official stuff?

Click to collapse



The app sig:sly::sly:


@jriot.. y u no use app sig anymore 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Apex insinuated he was going to copy the entire op to the Apple sucks thread, I think.

I'm too lazy to think up a new sig.  Perhaps I'll work on it.


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jRi0T68 said:


> Apex insinuated he was going to copy the entire op to the Apple sucks thread, I think.
> 
> I'm too lazy to think up a new sig.  Perhaps I'll work on it.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I intended to copy that over to the sorority thread I'm making for the girls. Jessica can haz OP handed to her after I'm finished posting it... 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Oh, cool. It was long enough to go into the other thread, so when you said wrong thread, I was like


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I intended to copy that over to the sorority thread I'm making for the girls. Jessica can haz OP handed to her after I'm finished posting it...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



Dafuq!

U serious?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I'm too lazy to think up a new sig.  Perhaps I'll work on it.

Click to collapse



that^^^^^^

Itself is good enough sig

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



BeerChameleon said:


> My old spamming buddy!!!
> 
> Where have you been and how you been? Missed u
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hey David 
I've been on Summuma Beach hiding  I've been good thanks. How about yourself?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

hi everyone,

how's it hangin?


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> how's it hangin?

Click to collapse



What's up, chicken butt? 

*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> What's up, chicken butt?
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



just a little busy for the city festival 

Sinulog

2 million people in the uptown area in 3 days,
it's gonna be a blast

how bout you great leader?
any big plans?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Huh? Boys and girls gonna be separated?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Huh? Boys and girls gonna be separated?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



why?
boys and girls stick together in the dark


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> just a little busy for the city festival
> 
> Sinulog
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, just got back into town. Drinking now, long overdue. The festival sounds cool! Hope you have fun.



OptimusLove said:


> Huh? Boys and girls gonna be separated?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



You're not a girl, you're an alien semi truck with a big heart.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> why?
> boys and girls stick together in the dark

Click to collapse



Because of this vvvvvv

Btw iseewhatyoudidthere

And why u no visit xda these days 


Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I intended to copy that over to the sorority thread I'm making for the girls. Jessica can haz OP handed to her after I'm finished posting it...
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Godfather. Read About Our History!*

Click to collapse



____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> You're not a girl, you're an alien semi truck with a big heart.

Click to collapse



say :what::what:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Meh, just got back into town. Drinking now, long overdue. The festival sounds cool! Hope you have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're not a girl, you're an alien semi truck with a big heart. *

Click to collapse




Apex, you either need a drink very badly, or you don't need a drink at all... :silly:


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Because of this vvvvvv
> 
> Btw iseewhatyoudidthere
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where has our little troll gone? She's not been here but just a couple of times this morning. Ah, but she did post at 9:34 p.m.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Because of this vvvvvv
> 
> Btw iseewhatyoudidthere
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i only got like 30mins of free time nowadays, also i got abducted by aliens




Apex_Strider said:


> Meh, just got back into town. Drinking now, long overdue. The festival sounds cool! Hope you have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a girl, you're an alien semi truck with a big heart.

Click to collapse



don't get abducted by aliens or get caught drunk driving,

i knew it all along,

you bad monster alien ice cream truck disguised as ella,


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Apex, you either need a drink very badly, or you don't need a drink at all... :silly:

Click to collapse



Why's that? 

And, I agree. I've not drank anything to speak of all week. My liver is starting to function again. Me no likie...


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> i only got like 30mins of free time nowadays, also i got abducted by aliens
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lool

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why's that?
> 
> And, I agree. I've not drank anything to speak of all week. My liver is starting to function again. Me no likie...

Click to collapse



tell your liver to shutdown,
and do it nicely,

a little cookies will help


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Where has our little troll gone? She's not been here but just a couple of times this morning. Ah, but she did post at 9:34 p.m.

Click to collapse



Last active 6 hours ago.. and 9 hours ago with post..
/me no stalker though 

@Alan.. youknowwho attacked Evan.. in ussr9 thread.. we kicked his butthurties though..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Why's that?
> 
> And, I agree. I've not drank anything to speak of all week. My liver is starting to function again. Me no likie...

Click to collapse



Why? 
That Alien truck post, that's why... 

To put it in medicalese, you need a dose of whiskey, PO stat! 

Come to think of it, so do I...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Last active 6 hours ago.. and 9 hours ago with post..
> /me no stalker though
> 
> @Alan.. youknowwho attacked Evan.. in ussr9 thread.. we kicked his butthurties though..
> ...

Click to collapse



i missed the fun 

i wanna attack the noob

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Why?
> That Alien truck post, that's why...
> 
> To put it in medicalese, you need a dose of whiskey, PO stat!
> ...

Click to collapse



roger that doc,
we need more CH3CH2OH on that one,
or we'll lose him


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Come to think of it, so do I...

Click to collapse



you got your leave yet?




deathnotice01 said:


> i missed the fun
> 
> i wanna attack the noob

Click to collapse



Its still there.. if you wanna see it..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36819522

Till 3 more pages of it... 36-39


____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

Lol ... you shouldn't have reopened the case again.. it was done and dusted...


____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you got your leave yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



crazy little mofo isn't he,
we'll we don't stand a chance at the one who made "teh besttestestest romz evah"


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i missed the fun
> 
> i wanna attack the noob
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the ethanol drip ready! 

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> you got your leave yet?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse




Got it at 1 PM....


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> crazy little mofo isn't he,
> we'll we don't stand a chance at the one who made "teh besttestestest romz evah"

Click to collapse



Ya, one kid who ruins whole community for his selfish deeds.. :sly:
Facepalm @his "fans"

Well, lets not make this thread dirty about his shi*
Read my added above post..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Got it at 1 PM....

Click to collapse



No wonder u stopped gtalk:sly:

Use of clown over eh?




        JK
Glad I got you off my back thanks to them..


____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Get the ethanol drip ready!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey doc,
you finished med school and passed the assessment right?
what's your medical field?


@nitu,
i just wanted to make a statement to teh bestestest rom evah dev,
i won't add anything more


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> hey doc,
> you finished med school and passed the assessment right?
> what's your medical field?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just reported his post in ot thread.. lets see how it goes.. he is pointing fingers.. and I'm sick of it .. hope he gets a warning or something..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> No wonder u stopped gtalk:sly:
> 
> Use of clown over eh?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah I was assisting in the super important task of calming down a pediatric patient when ur last gtalk came...

I got free some 15-20 mins after that...
Had lunch...

And forgot ur gtalk... 

@DeathNotice...
I'm an intern... Finished the academic parts of my MBBS degree, only the internship is left...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I just reported his post in ot thread.. lets see how it goes.. he is pointing fingers.. and I'm sick of it .. hope he gets a warning or something..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



he already got stripped off his title,
hope he gets a nice gift from the mods

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Nah I was assisting in the super important task of calming down a pediatric patient when ur last gtalk came...
> 
> I got free some 15-20 mins after that...
> Had lunch...
> ...

Click to collapse



cool,
med school is fking expensive and a lot of hell,
you sir are the cream of the crop


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> cool,
> med school is fking expensive and a lot of hell,
> you sir are the cream of the crop

Click to collapse



Expensive it is. 

And thank you, sir.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Expensive it is.
> 
> And thank you, sir.

Click to collapse



how much you spend on a typical semester?
here it's like 50,000php or $1250 for matriculation alone excluding resource materials and facilities fees


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> how much you spend on a typical semester?
> here it's like 50,000php or $1250 for matriculation alone excluding resource materials and facilities fees

Click to collapse



It's a lot more here.
That's all I'm saying.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's a lot more here.
> That's all I'm saying.

Click to collapse



if i need any medical assistance i should go to india and have myself checked by you for free


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> if i need any medical assistance i should go to india and have myself checked by you for free

Click to collapse



I wonder about cost of visit though

But if you visit India and don't meet me. I'm gonna come to there and kill you. ..

Beware

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

hola alan buddy. long time. how's things?

ohai bros. lol'd when i first read what hermit means in here.

signature under repair


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I just reported his post in ot thread.. lets see how it goes.. he is pointing fingers.. and I'm sick of it .. hope he gets a warning or something..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Lemme at him, you know I ain't nice unless I haveta be...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I wonder about cost of visit though
> 
> But if you visit India and don't meet me. I'm gonna come to there and kill you. ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









cascabel said:


> hola alan buddy. long time. how's things?
> 
> ohai bros. lol'd when i first read what hermit means in here.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



hey cassie,
you comming here for sinulog ?
what does hermit translate in tagalog exactly?


----------



## _akash (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> if i need any medical assistance i should go to india and have myself checked by you for free

Click to collapse



I can surely help you to get to meet teh bestest sgy dev....
guess what we call his upcoming..
Neme****

______________________________________________Fawkes...____________________________________
______________________________________________


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Lemme at him, you know I ain't nice unless I haveta be...

Click to collapse



too late pops,
he just went hiding like a chicken on nanny show

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------




Fawkes... said:


> I can surely help you to get to meet teh bestest sgy dev....
> guess what we call his upcoming..
> Neme****
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nemememe?


----------



## _akash (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> too late pops,
> he just went hiding like a chicken on nanny show
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah
Neme s h I t

______________________________________________Fawkes...____________________________________
______________________________________________


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> if i need any medical assistance i should go to india and have myself checked by you for free

Click to collapse




Sure...  

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## cascabel (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

@alan: i mean hermit = "her+him+it". lol. wish i could go there. but i don't think the family is making any plans so far. 

signature under repair


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

I just installed 4.2.1 on my SGSIII, so far so good. Next up, the TF300T... 

Unless, of course, exhaustion coupled with alcohol puts me straight to sleep at the computer. Glad there's a couch and TV in my office here at home. :good:


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Lemme at him, you know I ain't nice unless I haveta be...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1698253

Name is avijit ... we just had a blast there..

Now its all quiet... he went to hiding after bashing as always.. this is third time

He just don't know when to shut up and quit... arrogant and what not.. all in one word "jerk" 
/rant end
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> I just installed 4.2.1 on my SGSIII, so far so good. Next up, the TF300T...
> 
> Unless, of course, exhaustion coupled with alcohol puts me straight to sleep at the computer. Glad there's a couch and TV in my office here at home. :good:

Click to collapse



Weren't you on Slim JB? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Weren't you on Slim JB?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Yes, but 3.0 and 3.1 are unsupported now, since Slim is working on the 4.2.1 versions of that ROM. So far, I'm liking it. I need to find a good ROM for my Asus, but at the very least I just want to root it so I can adjust the CPU scaling and the I/O scheduler.

Oh, and the version(s) I was running were the 3.0 and 3.1 version, which is 4.1.1 JB...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, but 3.0 and 3.1 are unsupported now, since Slim is working on the 4.2.1 versions of that ROM. So far, I'm liking it. I need to find a good ROM for my Asus, but at the very least I just want to root it so I can adjust the CPU scaling and the I/O scheduler.

Click to collapse



Noob.

I forgot your Transformer wasn't even rooted. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> @alan: i mean hermit = "her+him+it". lol. wish i could go there. but i don't think the family is making any plans so far.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



my mom wanted to come too,
hotels across the city are fully booked 

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I just installed 4.2.1 on my SGSIII, so far so good. Next up, the TF300T...
> 
> Unless, of course, exhaustion coupled with alcohol puts me straight to sleep at the computer. Glad there's a couch and TV in my office here at home. :good:

Click to collapse



you might accidentally flash iOS, be careful and read everything correctly


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Noob.
> 
> I forgot your Transformer wasn't even rooted.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Hey, I just got it! And, to make more excuses, the holidays were busy, I've been working, and IDGAF if I'm still a n00b. I like the attention. (Just call me Rachael, because I'm really a girl!)


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you might accidentally flash iOS, be careful and read everything correctly

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, I just got it! And, to make more excuses, the holidays were busy, I've been working, and IDGAF if I'm still a n00b. I like the attention. (Just call me Rachael, because I'm really a girl)!

Click to collapse



curse you rachel,
you have made me think you were apex,

now i have engaged a innuendo of sensual liaison of the female species like you


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> curse you rachel,
> you have made me think you were apex,
> 
> now i have engaged a innuendo of sensual liaison of the female species like you

Click to collapse



^^This

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, I just got it! And, to make more excuses, the holidays were busy, I've been working, and IDGAF if I'm still a n00b. I like the attention. (Just call me Rachael, because I'm really a girl!)

Click to collapse








Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

I am Apex, hear me fart. I know that doesn't rhyme, nor fall in line with the saying, but I'm a dude, and even if I wasn't a dude, I'd be a chick - and in which case, I'd still be a chick even on my Facebook page, my Google+ page, and any other site that requested gender identifiability. 

Sorry to disappoint...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> I am Apex, hear me fart. I know that doesn't rhyme, nor fall in line with the saying, but I'm a dude, and even if I wasn't a dude, I'd be a chick - and in which case, I'd still be a chick even on my Facebook page, my Google+ page, and any other site that requested gender identifiability.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint...

Click to collapse



Were you by any chance making a point there?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Were you by any chance making a point there?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I am Apex, hear me fart. I know that doesn't rhyme, nor fall in line with the saying, but I'm a dude, and even if I wasn't a dude, I'd be a chick - and in which case, I'd still be a chick even on my Facebook page, my Google+ page, and any other site that requested gender identifiability.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint...

Click to collapse



What?!???

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I was really falling for you, Rachel. 

I haz a sadz nao. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I am Apex, hear me fart. I know that doesn't rhyme, nor fall in line with the saying, but I'm a dude, and even if I wasn't a dude, I'd be a chick - and in which case, I'd still be a chick even on my Facebook page, my Google+ page, and any other site that requested gender identifiability.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint...

Click to collapse



i looked up your pic on various sites,





we have eyes and ears on ya,
we know who you are,
it will save a lot of time if you just confess


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1698253
> 
> Name is avijit ... we just had a blast there..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I know hes a jerk. He says hes gonna get his rom patented. WTF!!!

How can u patent a rom if its based on samsung's version of android. Its still 2.3.6.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Lol..

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> i looked up your pic on various sites,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Roflmao 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I know hes a jerk. He says hes gonna get his rom patented. WTF!!!
> 
> How can u patent a rom if its based on samsung's version of android. Its still 2.3.6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



samsung will laugh at you,
then probably kill you afterwards


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> samsung will laugh at you,
> then probably kill you afterwards

Click to collapse



Me.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> samsung will laugh at you,
> then probably kill you afterwards

Click to collapse



Getting sued is the most likely.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Me.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



no,
mr.wonder boy
aka bestestest dev ebah



OptimusLove said:


> Getting sued is the most likely.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



oh that's what they want you to think,
they'll make you listen to 10hours of bieber's song "baby" and make you watch videos of your grandma shaving her armpits,
then they'll take you to north korea and make you watch all kim-jung-ill's videos about how great he is,

it's a whole lot of hell


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> no,
> mr.wonder boy
> aka bestestest dev ebah
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> I just installed 4.2.1 on my SGSIII, so far so good. Next up, the TF300T...
> 
> Unless, of course, exhaustion coupled with alcohol puts me straight to sleep at the computer. Glad there's a couch and TV in my office here at home. :good:

Click to collapse



4.2.1 is out for S3? 







Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, I just got it! And, to make more excuses, the holidays were busy, I've been working, and IDGAF if I'm still a n00b. I like the attention. (Just call me Rachael, because I'm really a girl!)

Click to collapse



Hey Rachel







Apex_Strider said:


> I am Apex, hear me fart. I know that doesn't rhyme, nor fall in line with the saying, but I'm a dude, and even if I wasn't a dude, I'd be a chick - and in which case, I'd still be a chick even on my Facebook page, my Google+ page, and any other site that requested gender identifiability.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint...

Click to collapse





I am not going to hear you farting -.- 
And, were you by any chance taking 
a jab at hermit? Come to think of it, where is it 




4D1L said:


> I know hes a jerk. He says hes gonna get his rom patented. WTF!!!
> 
> How can u patent a rom if its based on samsung's version of android. Its still 2.3.6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sentence right there just proves how much of a fool he is.How old is that trouble maker? 10?

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Prawesome said:


> 4.2.1 is out for S3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. Hes in college i think.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> 4.2.1 is out for S3?
> 
> 
> That sentence right there just proves how much of a fool he is.How old is that trouble maker? 10?
> ...

Click to collapse



hai prawn,
the idiot's a 20 year old estimated,
5"9 in height (estimated)
brown complexion
average IQ : 2
aptitude test scores mark equivalent to a 7 year old


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> 4.2.1 is out for S3?

Click to collapse



Yes, SlimROM released a 4.2.1 ROM version that I am currently running. So far, smooth as mother's butter.



deathnotice01 said:


> hai prawn,
> the idiot's a 20 year old estimated,
> 5"9 in height (estimated)
> brown complexion
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO! :laugh:


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> hai prawn,
> the idiot's a 20 year old estimated,
> 5"9 in height (estimated)
> brown complexion
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

Prawm.. you know that guy man.. we are talking about avijit the bestestest "rom chef" Evah kid

He just got bashed today again in our ot.. and you are seeing here side effect of it
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, SlimROM released a 4.2.1 ROM version that I am currently running. So far, smooth as mother's butter.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! :laugh:

Click to collapse



RACHEL!
why won't you love me!

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> Prawm.. you know that guy man.. we are talking about avijit the bestestest "rom chef" Evah kid
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



man,
i tried my best going through all the calculations but it seems i get stuck at this error,
please help me


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> hai prawn,
> the idiot's a 20 year old estimated,
> 5"9 in height (estimated)
> brown complexion
> ...

Click to collapse



Estimation everywhere 

On another note, what does an aptitude test include? I have one tomorrow 






Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, SlimROM released a 4.2.1 ROM version that I am currently running. So far, smooth as mother's butter.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! :laugh:

Click to collapse





Oh..I thought it was the official -_-





Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> Prawm.. you know that guy man.. we are talking about avijit the bestestest "rom chef" Evah kid
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know..Just stating how much of an idiot he is

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Estimation everywhere
> 
> On another note, what does an aptitude test include? I have one tomorrow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just some random things related on how you think upon a given set or variables of situations and provide solutions and perceived outcomes,

estimates how you think and how well you process information given,

atleast that's a human resource development point of view


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

As deathnotice01 is too cumbersome to type, I'll be calling you Denny from now on. 

RACHELLLLL!!!!!  Why did you break my heart? :'(


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> RACHEL!
> why won't you love me!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You reminded me of someone.. @prawn.. chutney reference here

And words are not enough to praise that other fool 
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> As deathnotice01 is too cumbersome to type, I'll be calling you Denny from now on.
> 
> RACHELLLLL!!!!!  Why did you break my heart? :'(

Click to collapse



stfu sleepy,
rachel is mine!
you hear!??
MINE!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> stfu sleepy,
> rachel is mine!
> you hear!??
> MINE!

Click to collapse



No Denny! 

You can drink your coffee in glasses, but Rachel will remain mine!

As those great poets, the Backstreet Boys said,
Rachel---
You're the one for me
You're my destiny
You're the one I need!!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> No Denny!
> 
> You can drink your coffee in glasses, but Rachel will remain mine!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



aha!
for i too am a poet sleepy,

roses are red,
bacon is too,
although avatar is blue,
but please rachel,
don't break my heart in two


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> aha!
> for i too am a poet sleepy,
> 
> roses are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



I chuckled 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> aha!
> for i too am a poet sleepy,
> 
> roses are red,
> ...

Click to collapse



They say, if you love something, set it free.

I see the love you have for her, Denny.


From now on, you be the Ross to Apex's Rachel.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



SleepyKrushna said:


> They say, if you love something, set it free.
> 
> I see the love you have for her, Denny.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

Stop fighting you 2.. let Rachel ..erhm.. apex decide..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## werked (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Apex, what made you choose the TF?? Just cuuuuuurios. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android shortcuts thread. party. be there


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

How to set a file on google drive app to publ7c.


Google search is useless in tgese situations.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



OptimusLove said:


> How to set a file on google drive app to publ7c.
> 
> 
> Google search is useless in tgese situations.
> ...

Click to collapse



Y dont u just do it by the drive website

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



OptimusLove said:


> How to set a file on google drive app to publ7c.
> 
> 
> Google search is useless in tgese situations.
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to go on the drive website using a browser in desktop mode.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



veeman said:


> You need to go on the drive website using a browser in desktop mode.

Click to collapse



Thats what i sed.


CAT ALERT. I REPEAT CAT ALERT.


_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> Thats what i sed.
> 
> 
> CAT ALERT. I REPEAT CAT ALERT.
> ...

Click to collapse



*That's  *I  *said

RIP English.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



veeman said:


> *That's  *said
> 
> RIP English.

Click to collapse



It's called shortcuts

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> It's called shortcuts
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Son... There are no shortcuts in real English.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



veeman said:


> Son... There are no shortcuts in real English.

Click to collapse



And im not ur son

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> And im not ur son
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



*I'm 
*your

And you forgot a period at the end.

RIP English.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



veeman said:


> *I'm
> *your
> 
> And you forgot a period at the end.
> ...

Click to collapse



STAHP 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> *I'm
> *your
> 
> And you forgot a period at the end.
> ...

Click to collapse



and*

conjunctions do not presume with a capital letter and you have provided a clause which constitutes a incomplete thought,

a*
redundancy of grammar occurs when you say "forgot *a* period at the end"
instead it is preferable to say,
"forgot *the* period at the end"


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



veeman said:


> *I'm
> *your
> 
> And you forgot a period at the end.
> ...

Click to collapse





_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> Android shortcuts thread. party. be there

Click to collapse



I'm already there

___________________________
Grammar nazis , grammar nazis... everywhere 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> and*
> 
> conjunctions do not presume with a capital letter and you have provided a clause which constitutes a incomplete thought,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually sentences can begin with conjunctions. And I said a period because he could have put 3 periods at the end of the sentences and still made a valid sentence. :sly:

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> STAHP
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



*STOP







4D1L said:


> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



deathnotice01 said:


> just some random things related on how you think upon a given set or variables of situations and provide solutions and perceived outcomes,
> 
> estimates how you think and how well you process information given,
> 
> atleast that's a human resource development point of view

Click to collapse



Oh...No wonder -.- Last time, the questions they asked #_-
Would you rather eat Dal or rice? If so, why?
:banghead:






Deadly. said:


> You reminded me of someone.. @prawn.. chutney reference here
> 
> And words are not enough to praise that other fool
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Chutni is coming here? Oh man...







dexter93 said:


> Android shortcuts thread. party. be there

Click to collapse



Imma be there 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Yo. *****es. Brothers. Sisters. Girlfriends.  

_Space available for advertising, contact us for more info. _
_________________________________
_Founder and Chief Executive Officer of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Dead thread 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Dead thread
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Want to buy a necromancy scroll?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

hey loiue.
hey ella.

what's up with you..err..guy and gal?

signature under repair


----------



## undercover (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> Want to buy a necromancy scroll?

Click to collapse



Go home dexter, you are drunk. You mixed up threads 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> Want to buy a necromancy scroll?

Click to collapse



Roflmaoo







cascabel said:


> hey loiue.
> hey ella.
> 
> what's up with you..err..guy and gal?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Go home dexter, you are drunk. You mixed up threads
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope.. I own all of the OT


----------



## undercover (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> Nope.. I own all of the OT

Click to collapse



If all of the OT gets to own you, you'll be pretty hurt... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> If all of the OT gets to own you, you'll be pretty hurt...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse





"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1658292
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



View attachment 1658298


Guys, lets do it 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2072345 

Target acquired 


"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> Want to buy a necromancy scroll?

Click to collapse



lmao




cascabel said:


> hey loiue.
> hey ella.
> 
> what's up with you..err..guy and gal?
> ...

Click to collapse



hey cas




undercover said:


> Go home dexter, you are drunk. You mixed up threads
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ohai long time no see

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> lmao
> 
> 
> hey cas
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there  
I'm around. Trying to help people on N4 and they don't believe me. Ah well, their loss. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



View attachment 1658311







Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1658298
> 
> 
> Guys, lets do it
> ...

Click to collapse



pic attach fail

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1658311
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u mad bro?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



undercover said:


> Hi there
> I'm around. Trying to help people on N4 and they don't believe me. Ah well, their loss.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol.. you reminded me of juggs situation.. he went through same in a thread.. remember? 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> u mad bro?

Click to collapse



I'm not
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> lol.. you reminded me of juggs situation.. he went through same in a thread.. remember?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



hey mr. pres.  i'm always lurking. 

signature under repair


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



cascabel said:


> hey mr. pres.  i'm always lurking.
> 
> signature under repair

Click to collapse



Quote fail

We got moar lurkers than post'ers then

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Quote fail
> 
> We got moar lurkers than post'ers then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how about we force everyone to post? it's not that hard


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> how about we force everyone to post? it's not that hard

Click to collapse



Well, you are a part time lurker 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Well, you are a part time lurker
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



*sees post count*

yeah right... look who's talking


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> how about we force everyone to post? it's not that hard

Click to collapse



OK.. lets here it

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> OK.. lets here it
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



challenge accepted


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## undercover (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> lol.. you reminded me of juggs situation.. he went through same in a thread.. remember?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does
> ...

Click to collapse



No, don't remember. Remind me please. 


On today's news. 

Dexter lost his plot. Scientists believe this is due to heavy intake of alcohol 2 days previously. They are afraid he might have to be restrained.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



undercover said:


> No, don't remember. Remind me please.
> 
> 
> On today's news.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't lose what he never had!!! 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



undercover said:


> No, don't remember. Remind me please.
> 
> 
> On today's news.
> ...

Click to collapse



I haz no mood to search post.. it was featured in stupid tech question thread..

Now that juggs is here.. ask him

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Deadly. said:


> I haz no mood to search post.. it was featured in stupid tech question thread..
> 
> Now that juggs is here.. ask him
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have no memory of it, tend not to waste valuable brain power on remembering irrelevant posts

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> No, don't remember. Remind me please.
> 
> 
> On today's news.
> ...

Click to collapse








jugg1es said:


> Can't lose what he never had!!!
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



this ^


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



undercover said:


> Hi there
> I'm around. Trying to help people on N4 and they don't believe me. Ah well, their loss.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I believe.......

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 19, 2013)

Sup frat


----------



## undercover (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



eep2378 said:


> I believe.......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good. I'm going to start "undercover cult". You will be the first brainwashed dummy 

Thanks for support. Plenty of others that support me too, it's just annoying when people knock something that they haven't even tried, and some don't even have the device anymore. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat

Click to collapse



frat's not posting... they're afraid


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat

Click to collapse



Hey BD...First time seeing you here 







dexter93 said:


> frat's not posting... they're afraid

Click to collapse



No, frat boy here was writing records 

Too sad our take over got cleaned  
Fast mods are fast 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> frat's not posting... they're afraid

Click to collapse



:what::what:

We are taking a break...

Will be back shortly

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey BD...First time seeing you here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup 

well, let's post here and in the gli thread


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> yup
> 
> well, let's post here and in the gli thread

Click to collapse



Oh well... 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Oh well...
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



technically that's why we've got those two..


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> technically that's why we've got those two..

Click to collapse



Maybe 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## eep2378 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



undercover said:


> Good. I'm going to start "undercover cult". You will be the first brainwashed dummy
> 
> Thanks for support. Plenty of others that support me too, it's just annoying when people knock something that they haven't even tried, and some don't even have the device anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Preaching to the choir my friend. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

So, I sleep for 3 hours and during that time ol' Dex goes on a spamming crusade? 

Nice work, by the way. 

Cello, and good morning frat house! 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Chi and gli should work together

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> So, I sleep for 3 hours and during that time ol' Dex goes on a spamming crusade?
> 
> Nice work, by the way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw your work last night and got inspired 



4D1L said:


> Chi and gli should work together
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



who says they don't?


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> I saw your work last night and got inspired
> 
> 
> 
> who says they don't?

Click to collapse



I was drinking. And lordy me oh my, was it long overdue! 

And yes, the mafia and the frat should have never been considered rivals. That kind of thinking is just crazy, and likely inspired from some deep rooted paranoia... 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> I was drinking. And lordy me oh my, was it long overdue!
> 
> And yes, the mafia and the frat should have never been considered rivals. That kind of thinking is just crazy, and likely inspired from some deep rooted paranoia...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



just because we're the cool guys and you're the wannabees doesn't make us rivals  :silly:


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> just because we're the cool guys and you're the wannabees doesn't make us rivals  :silly:

Click to collapse



Wanna be what, a long slender fruit often used for and by females for certain types of pleasuring? 

Just kidding, we're all OT trolls here, you 'member? You 'member. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

Hello mates. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Hello mates.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



I dont like u.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> I dont like u.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Don't think apex does either 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



jugg1es said:


> Don't think apex does either
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



What about u

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Hello mates.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



It's final warning for you we've had enough of you 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> Wanna be what, a long slender fruit often used for and by females for certain types of pleasuring

Click to collapse








"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



4D1L said:


> What about u
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Me?  Passed caring to be honest 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

If i track bad wolf down, ill give him a visit.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*

From now onwards we will just ignore and skip such posts from strangers especially this wolf ...this is what they do in GLI 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> From now onwards we will just ignore and skip such posts from strangers especially this wolf ...this is what they do in GLI
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you copycats


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



dexter93 said:


> you copycats

Click to collapse



:screwy:

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I dont like u.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



^^^This^^^



jugg1es said:


> Don't think apex does either
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



^^^Especially THIS^^^



DanceOff said:


> It's final warning for you we've had enough of you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



^^^Aaaaaaand, this^^^


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] This Isn't Facebook, So STFU With The Status Upd*



Apex_Strider said:


> ^^^This^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



View attachment 1658874

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Apex_Strider said:


> ^^^This^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^ Sticky this archer 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Morning all. 16+ pages while I slept, nice work.


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jRi0T68 said:


> Morning all. 16+ pages while I slept, nice work.

Click to collapse



Howdy pardner! Yeah, bit of a Spam-a-Thon last night. Dex got his 10K post, I think he can sleep easier now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Apex_Strider said:


> Howdy pardner! Yeah, bit of a Spam-a-Thon last night. Dex got his 10K post, I think he can sleep easier now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now he wants to compete bobo lol 200 posts more he want he won't sleep so easily 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Did anyone call my name?


----------



## boborone (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Someone said mine as well.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Someone said mine as well.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



false alarm. dead thread is dead


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

The challenge should be a race against each other for useful, device specific posts outside of OT. First to 11k.

But, then, I'm a professional lurker.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> false alarm. dead thread is dead

Click to collapse



No no

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------

Good night muffins 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The challenge should be a race against each other for useful, device specific posts outside of OT. First to 11k.
> 
> But, then, I'm a professional lurker.

Click to collapse



lol, we know the winner already


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> Did anyone call my name?

Click to collapse




boborone said:


> Someone said mine as well.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



looks like both are indeed on race 

@apex..
 Dafuq happened to title 

I thought my app f****ed up.. then saw twice in it lol

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> looks like both are indeed on race
> 
> @apex..
> Dafuq happened to title
> ...

Click to collapse



it's normal.. I planted a virus on this thread


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> it's normal.. I planted a virus on this thread

Click to collapse



Our thread is in Linux platform.. you can't plant a virus

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Our thread is in Linux platform.. you can't plant a virus
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



you really need to set up a tighter firewall


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



werked said:


> Apex, what made you choose the TF?? Just cuuuuuurios.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I recommended it 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> you really need to set up a tighter firewall

Click to collapse



You really think it matters?

Firewall or no firewall.. without a setup like windows registry style environment.. Linux won't get virus..
So you can't plant virus

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> I recommended it
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Evening 
One word 














































Giveaway 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You really think it matters?
> 
> Firewall or no firewall.. without a setup like windows registry style environment.. Linux won't get virus..
> So you can't plant virus
> ...

Click to collapse



actually, I have full access there... DDOS does miracles
and yeah.. it's no longer running on  linux :silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

I've never had need/use for a tablet myself, though I keep telling my wife she needs one as she uses her phone extensively for email and research.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> actually, I have full access there... DDOS does miracles
> and yeah.. it's no longer running on  linux :silly:

Click to collapse




@QF.. waiting for link 

What is it supposed to do btw?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jRi0T68 said:


> The challenge should be a race against each other for useful, device specific posts outside of OT. First to 11k.
> 
> But, then, I'm a professional lurker.

Click to collapse



Done


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @QF.. waiting for link
> 
> What is it supposed to do btw?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1 h4xx35 U N0085


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> Evening
> One word
> Giveaway
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse




Lots of words 












Gimme some ideas 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Lots of words
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bacon strips


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Always a good idea.

Edit: ****. Out of bacon.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Lots of words
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I came up with the first one 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Done

Click to collapse



That was between Dexter and bobo...

You got it long back.. so you are disqualified from race

@Dexter.. orlynao.jpg

@qf.. what's troubling you?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> That was between Dexter and bobo...
> 
> You got it long back.. so you are disqualified from race
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn AdMob integration is a PITA 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> Bacon strips

Click to collapse



Who's Bacon and why does he / strip? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Apex (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> Evening
> One word
> 
> Giveaway
> ...

Click to collapse



I haz one too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Damn AdMob integration is a PITA
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



What, on the forum? Thought you were going to sort that out. It's not that much of an issue really 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> That was between Dexter and bobo...
> 
> You got it long back.. so you are disqualified from race
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn it 
I just wanted to be included for once :angel:


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> That was between Dexter and bobo...
> 
> You got it long back.. so you are disqualified from race
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup... and tell KC that he's a noob


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> What, on the forum? Thought you were going to sort that out. It's not that much of an issue really
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



Nono. On an app I'm making



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> yup... and tell KC that he's a noob

Click to collapse



I'm adamant to the fact that it's not my fault :thumbdown:


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Damn it
> I just wanted to be included for once :angel:

Click to collapse



since I saw you don't have any avatar to change back.. can't remember where.. so, change to muffin avatar for 2 weeks and pledge.. you will be included in elections 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> I'm adamant to the fact that it's not my fault :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



Adamantium? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm adamant to the fact that it's not my fault :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



excuses


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



veeman said:


> Son... There are no shortcuts in real English.

Click to collapse




Well said, sir. Well said indeed.




Apex_Strider said:


> I was drinking. And lordy me oh my, was it long overdue!
> 
> And yes, the mafia and the frat should have never been considered rivals. That kind of thinking is just crazy, and likely inspired from some deep rooted paranoia...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




This... and the fact that BD just had her first post on the frat thread... makes me feel so warm and fuzzy inside... 




dexter93 said:


> false alarm. dead thread is dead

Click to collapse




You wish.




dexter93 said:


> lol, we know the winner already

Click to collapse



And the winner is....
STINKY. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> yup... and tell KC that he's a noob

Click to collapse



Y don't u tell him yourself..
He is here..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> excuses

Click to collapse



Ex-quezes? What are quezes? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Well said, sir. Well said indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



everyone! LOOK! A sleepy dude is amongst us... hes's been lurking


Deadly. said:


> Y don't u tell him yourself..
> He is here..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



it was a side quote


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> since I saw you don't have any avatar to change back.. can't remember where.. so, change to muffin avatar for 2 weeks and pledge.. you will be included in elections
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Effort 


QuantumFoam said:


> Adamantium?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Possibru.


dexter93 said:


> reasons

Click to collapse



That's better


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Effort
> 
> Possibru.
> 
> That's better

Click to collapse



Posse Blue? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

@sleepy.. why you think BD posted here first time?

She has posted here many times before..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Posse Blue?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



No (insert no.jpg here)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> No (insert no.jpg here)

Click to collapse



Fail KC is fail 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Effort
> 
> Possibru.
> 
> That's better

Click to collapse



where's that grammar nazi stamp? I feel like I need it


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> everyone! LOOK! A sleepy dude is amongst us... hes's been lurking

Click to collapse



I just got here, brah.
Had a proper Saturday after months...

Also,
Pink Floyd + the Herb = Musical Nirvana 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> where's that grammar nazi stamp? I feel like I need it

Click to collapse



In NaziLand? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Fail KC is fail
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I never fail 


dexter93 said:


> where's that grammar nazi stamp? I feel like I need it

Click to collapse



I lost it since the last time I posted on this side of the forum


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Posse Blue?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



U haz lost hiz mindz .. due 2 dat appz

Sleepy please take care of our patient here... he haz lost eeet

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> In NaziLand?
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



dunno, never been there


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> U haz lost hiz mindz .. due 2 dat appz
> 
> Sleepy please take care of our patient here... he haz lost eeet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



EET? EagleeyeTom? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> dunno, never been there

Click to collapse



Its all cheer and joy 
What'd I take? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> dunno, never been there

Click to collapse



And you know about nazi stamp?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> And you know about nazi stamp?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I saw KC with it once...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> I saw KC with it once...

Click to collapse



But I got it from you


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> U haz lost hiz mindz .. due 2 dat appz
> 
> Sleepy please take care of our patient here... he haz lost eeet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lost his mind?

He should have installed a GPS tracker on it.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Wondering where Hermit went

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> But I got it from you

Click to collapse



you dropped it and I picked it up??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> you dropped it and I picked it up??

Click to collapse



Where the hell did I get it from then?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> But I got it from you

Click to collapse



He's Greek... he don't got no Nazi stamp...

You on the other hand, I'm not so sure about...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> you dropped it and I picked it up??

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2039900

Are you talking about this thread?






SleepyKrushna said:


> Lost his mind?
> 
> He should have installed a GPS tracker on it.

Click to collapse



may be too much ingress killed the GPS?:banghead:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



SleepyKrushna said:


> He's Greek... he don't got no Nazi stamp...
> 
> You on the other hand, I'm not so sure about...

Click to collapse



You're just too slow to keep up with the conversation. I think you should go back to sleep :what:


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Where the hell did I get it from then?

Click to collapse



maybe stinky?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Wondering where Hermit went
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



To his cave???? :laugh:


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> maybe stinky?

Click to collapse



So that's why he went undercover:what::what:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're just too slow to keep up with the conversation. I think you should go back to sleep :what:

Click to collapse



NO.jpg


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> maybe stinky?

Click to collapse



Possibly. At least that would explain everything anyway.


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> So that's why he went undercover:what::what:
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse


 it all makes sense now


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



SleepyKrushna said:


> To his cave???? :laugh:

Click to collapse



I have my own oil company


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I have my own oil company

Click to collapse



dafuq?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I have my own coal company

Click to collapse



FTFY.

And you use it to sponsor the hermit?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> I have my own oil company

Click to collapse



Its a coal company :banghead::banghead:

You don't even know what you own..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> dafuq?

Click to collapse



I meant coal. Dunno where I got oil from


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> FTFY.
> 
> And you use it to sponsor the hermit?

Click to collapse



maybe he IS a hermit?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Its a coal company :banghead::banghead:
> 
> You don't even know what you own..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hah. He inherited it. 

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------




dexter93 said:


> maybe he IS a hermit?

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

The eyes!!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> maybe he IS a hermit?

Click to collapse



I'm a penguin


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm a penguin

Click to collapse



yeah right...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> maybe he IS a hermit?

Click to collapse



You mean he is a he+her+it

Hermit means that ^^^ here

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm a penguin

Click to collapse



A hermit penguin?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You mean he is a he+her+it
> 
> Hermit means that ^^^ here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he's KC, he might be


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



dexter93 said:


> yeah right...

Click to collapse



Y U NO BELIEVE ME?!?
Not nice at all 

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> A hermit penguin?

Click to collapse



No. Not a chance :thumbdown:


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Y U NO BELIEVE ME?!?
> Not nice at all

Click to collapse



Now you know how noobs feel about you

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Now you know hos noobs feel about you
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



lulz. he's a hermit penguin


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> Now you know hos noobs feel about you
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

Just to make it clear, on this thread, the word hermit means either her+him+it or hermaphrodite.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


>

Click to collapse



Its how*
:banghead::banghead:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> Its how*
> :banghead::banghead:
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



You shouldn't have typed it wrong then


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Just to make it clear, on this thread, the word hermit means either her+him+it or hermaphrodite.

Click to collapse



You ez latez....

Me already told dat

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> lulz. he's a hermit penguin

Click to collapse



The Don haz spoken. 

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> You ez latez....
> 
> Me already told dat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know.

I don't care.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> You shouldn't have typed it wrong then

Click to collapse



You shouldn't blame me:sly:

Blame the damn auto correct fail

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> You shouldn't blame me:sly:
> 
> Blame the damn auto correct fail
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll blame you for aslong as you keep getting it wrong :thumbup:


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> I'll blame you for aslong as you keep getting it wrong :thumbup:

Click to collapse



IDGAF

So, how come you here at ot today

What's special? 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> IDGAF
> 
> So, how come you here at ot today
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just thought I'd randomly turn up 
I'm not staying too much longer though


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> I just thought I'd randomly turn up
> I'm not staying too much longer though

Click to collapse



Damn you

The ot which brought you up in xda... and now you abondon her for nicer things outside ot?:sly:

How cruel..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> Damn you
> 
> The ot which brought you up in xda... and now you abondon her for nicer things outside ot?:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pfft! OT wouldn't be as good for you guys if I'd never been here


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Pfft! OT wouldn't be as good for you guys if I'd never been here

Click to collapse



yaright.jpg

I still couldn't make time to read that thread lol.. you know which 1 I meant ..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

This is awesome... I think the mobile network is being upgraded here! I'm getting constant HSDPA when I used to only get GPRS


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> yaright.jpg
> 
> I still couldn't make time to read that thread lol.. you know which 1 I meant ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 Go read it. NAO!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Go read it. NAO!

Click to collapse



But... but..... its just too damn long!! Its almost 3 am here.. I'm gonna crash now..

Will read it tomorrow 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

I'm finally getting my RPi now that my Physics exams are over


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Tezlastorme said:


> I'm finally getting my RPi now that my Physics exams are over

Click to collapse



I got a rpi.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



4D1L said:


> I got a rpi.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I'm getting mine to run battlefield 3


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Rpi? 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> Rpi?
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



U jelly?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Rpi?
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



I think


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm getting mine to run battlefield 3

Click to collapse



Raspberry Pi


----------



## werked (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> Rpi?
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



Was wondering the same. I think it has something to do with rectum, not sure about the pi. :silly:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm getting mine to run battlefield 3

Click to collapse



Is that even possible?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I think

Click to collapse



I saw a basketball throwing machine which ran on an rpi lol


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

werked is here. hide


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I saw a basketball throwing machine which ran on an rpi lol

Click to collapse



Wow!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



4D1L said:


> Is that even possible?

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I think

Click to collapse



Ahhh,  you mean a rspi  yeh got one of the first dispatched and waiting for the new version to arrive 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## trell959 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



4D1L said:


> I got a rpi.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Me too

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

I got xbmc running on one,  hoping for a stable android for the one that's coming 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> But... but..... its just too damn long!! Its almost 3 am here.. I'm gonna crash now..
> 
> Will read it tomorrow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's only a few pages


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> I got xbmc running on one,  hoping for a stable android for the one that's coming
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



Lol what's xbmc? And what's the point of having android on it? Linux > Android


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Lol what's xbmc? And what's the point of having android on it? Linux > Android

Click to collapse



This ^ 

if only shipping wasn't that expensive


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Tezlastorme said:


> Lol what's xbmc? And what's the point of having android on it? Linux > Android

Click to collapse



http://xbmc.org/:rolleyes:

Android because i use plex mainly at home and don't like the above  When the second one turns up and i can use the original as a server. Why do i need them to run Linux i can dual boot at home 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> This ^
> 
> if only shipping wasn't that expensive

Click to collapse



How much is shipping for you? 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

---------- Post added 20th January 2013 at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was 19th January 2013 at 11:41 PM ----------

Well i killed this thread 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

I made a nandroid backup the other day before I got Tapatalk HD, and made another backup since then. I restored the old backup and deleted the recent one by accident so now Tapatalk is not showing up that I paid for it.
Any way I can sort it out without waiting for Tapatalk to get back to me?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> I made a nandroid backup the other day before I got Tapatalk HD, and made another backup since then. I restored the old backup and deleted the recent one by accident so now Tapatalk is not showing up that I paid for it.
> Any way I can sort it out without waiting for Tapatalk to get back to me?

Click to collapse



Have you tried undelete? 

Edit: pm sent. 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> Have you tried undelete?
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



Only FAT is supported with that, so it's no good for my N7

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Only FAT is supported with that, so it's no good for my N7
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
> "Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

Click to collapse



What the android app, not the pc version 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Wtf happens here every time I leave?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> What the android app, not the pc version
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse




Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
> "Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

Click to collapse



Check pm

I've only used it to find pics and haven't checked out its full capabilities yet. Give it a go it might help 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> Check pm
> 
> I've only used it to find pics and haven't checked out its full capabilities yet. Give it a go it might help
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



It only supports FAT though. I even tried some of the others from the play store but nothings working.
I may just have to wait until Tapatalk get back in touch with me :/

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## werked (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> It only supports FAT though. I even tried some of the others from the play store but nothings working.
> I may just have to wait until Tapatalk get back in touch with me :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
> "Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

Click to collapse



Did you just call me fat?! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



werked said:


> Did you just call me fat?!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of course I did 

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



werked said:


> Did you just call me fat?!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No he called you phat:thumbup:

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> It only supports FAT though. I even tried some of the others from the play store but nothings working.
> I may just have to wait until Tapatalk get back in touch with me :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
> "Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

Click to collapse



Oh well, doesn't it show up on the playstore as purchased? 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> No he called you phat:thumbup:
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not through the app it doesn't. Only if I view the play store through the browser it shows as purchased, but when selecting the option to install it to my device it says it's already installed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
"Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Not through the app it doesn't. Only if I view the play store through the browser it shows as purchased, but when selecting the option to install it to my device it says it's already installed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
> "Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

Click to collapse



Ah this exact thing happened to me once. I fixed it though.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Not through the app it doesn't. Only if I view the play store through the browser it shows as purchased, but when selecting the option to install it to my device it says it's already installed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
> "Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

Click to collapse



May i ask how are u posting right now?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Tezlastorme said:


> Ah this exact thing happened to me once. I fixed it though.

Click to collapse



How? 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> Not through the app it doesn't. Only if I view the play store through the browser it shows as purchased, but when selecting the option to install it to my device it says it's already installed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 via Tapatalk HD
> "Ogni nostra cognizione prencipia dai sentimenti" (All our knowledge has its origins in perception) - Leonardo DaVinci

Click to collapse



Use teh majicz too fix et.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

@ werked. PHAT -  pretty hot and tempting 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

4D1L said:


> May i ask how are u posting right now?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



By using Tapatalk HD beta, even though my sig didn't mention 'beta'


jugg1es said:


> How?
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



That's what I'm thinking. Not exactly a helpful post as it was 


veeman said:


> Use teh majicz too fix et.

Click to collapse



Teh magic is never needed


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> By using Tapatalk HD beta, even though my sig didn't mention 'beta'
> 
> That's what I'm thinking. Not exactly a helpful post as it was
> 
> Teh magic is never needed

Click to collapse



Backup and remove the beta, that might be what playstore sees

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Backup and remove the beta, that might be what playstore sees
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



I was thinking that at first, but it's a separate app so there can't be issues like that.
I even just had a look through all the options available in ROM Toolbox and none of the many options it's got can even help.
Just my luck


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> I was thinking that at first, but it's a separate app so there can't be issues like that.
> I even just had a look through all the options available in ROM Toolbox and none of the many options it's got can even help.
> Just my luck

Click to collapse



Can't hurt to try :screwy:

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



KidCarter93 said:


> I was thinking that at first, but it's a separate app so there can't be issues like that.
> I even just had a look through all the options available in ROM Toolbox and none of the many options it's got can even help.
> Just my luck

Click to collapse



Factory reset then install all apps. WARNING: THIS WILL REMOVE PERSONAL DATA ON UR DEVICE. BEWARE.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

The reason i say that is because i had similar issues with a beta version of dropbox and google drive when that hit the the playstore 

_ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> The reason i say that is because i had similar issues with a beta version of dropbox and google drive when that hit the the playstore
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



Thanks. That done the job 

Just went back and thanked your last post outside of OT, which was actually in one of my threads 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2013)

go home thread,
apex is still drunk


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Has anyone in here 


        lost teh game lately?
    
 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

:what::what::what::what::what::what:


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



FlyGurl said:


> :what::what::what::what::what::what:

Click to collapse



I miss babydoll 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



FlyGurl said:


> :what::what::what::what::what::what:

Click to collapse



New username doesn't fit you. :/


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> :what::what::what::what::what::what:

Click to collapse



BD sounded better


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



eep2378 said:


> I miss babydoll
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I'm still BD






veeman said:


> New username doesn't fit you. :/

Click to collapse




Considering I own a crapton of birds. It absolutely fits. 






deathnotice01 said:


> BD sounded better

Click to collapse



See top comment....


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



FlyGurl said:


> :what::what::what::what::what::what:

Click to collapse



Babydol Wtf 
New username doesn't fit there !

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



DanceOff said:


> Babydol Wtf
> New username doesn't fit there !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Leave my new nick alone. It stays!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



FlyGurl said:


> Leave my new nick alone. It stays!

Click to collapse



Ohai flygurl 
Now you have my attention, it is weird :screwy:

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*







---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

I killed it


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



werked said:


> I killed it

Click to collapse



Killed it as in posted an awesome pic.. yes 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Killed it as in posted an awesome pic.. yes
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Too. Much. Color. :banghead:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Too. Much. Color. :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



I believe I've got a free pass 
No but seriously, I like it. Looks awesome with inverted Tapatalk theme. Doesn't hurt my eyes. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I believe I've got a free pass
> No but seriously, I like it. Looks awesome with inverted Tapatalk theme. Doesn't hurt my eyes.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Says the one with bright colored sig

Ohai axis, qf, lurkers , any online brothers

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> Says the one with bright colored sig
> 
> Ohai axis, qf, lurkers , any online brothers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you know.. 
What's up man. How've you been?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I believe I've got a free pass
> No but seriously, I like it. Looks awesome with inverted Tapatalk theme. Doesn't hurt my eyes.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It DOES NOT look good on a non-inverted theme :banghead:







Deadly. said:


> Says the one with bright colored sig
> 
> Ohai axis, qf, lurkers , any online brothers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Deafly 


*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

So go with inverted 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> So go with inverted
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



At times I prefer Holo.Light 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> At times I prefer Holo.Light
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Obviously there's no need for me to tell you what I prefer 

But anyways, what are you up to man? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Obviously there's no need for me to tell you what I prefer
> 
> But anyways, what are you up to man?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I'm upto : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108356
UltimaTIME Analog Clocks



My latest app
Do stop by 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Wait for it.... 
..
.. and Installed :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Wait for it....
> ..
> .. and Installed :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 .....and? 

Post in the thread D:



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> .....and?
> 
> Post in the thread D:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Going through them now.
5 minutes..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Going through them now.
> 5 minutes..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Okay 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Well, you know..
> What's up man. How've you been?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



nothing much... was just catching up with xda threads..

Took me long enough to quote!! Invalid thread id error my ***:sly:


How are you man?


QuantumFoam said:


> It DOES NOT look good on a non-inverted theme :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Queefy

Name not changed in app thread:sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## werked (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Going through them now.
> 5 minutes..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I like the green sig. Who cares what anyone else thinks. :beer:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> nothing much... was just catching up with xda threads..
> 
> Took me long enough to quote!! Invalid thread id error my ***:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That happens to me too :sly:
I'm good. Just going through QF's clock widgets. 

@QF: Awesome man. I made a suggestion for you :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




werked said:


> I like the green sig. Who cares what anyone else thinks. :beer:

Click to collapse



Thanks :beer::thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> That happens to me too :sly:
> I'm good. Just going through QF's clock widgets.
> 
> @QF: Awesome man. I made a suggestion for you :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool.. next up is me, to test drive his app..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

There's actually a few cool looking clocks there. But I'm more into the Roman numeral style clocks to be honest. But its good selection for sure. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> There's actually a few cool looking clocks there. But I'm more into the Roman numeral style clocks to be honest. But its good selection for sure.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I don't use any Widgets except a calander one.. "smooth calander"

It shows birthday for me.. so that I won't forget.. so , I'm hoping qf's app may change my mind

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

I use HD widgets. They look awesome. 
http://s7.directupload.net/images/130120/rl2dvewy.png

Its the only widget I will use though. Unless qf makes a nice Roman numeral clock for me 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2013)

did QF actually stop his project?
he never updated me,
told him not to though,
waste of excellent work


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I use HD widgets. They look awesome.
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/130120/rl2dvewy.png
> 
> Its the only widget I will use though. Unless qf makes a nice Roman numeral clock for me
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool :thumbup:

My current setup
View attachment 1660173

I don't like to fill my screen..

Now have to go and check qf app..

@QF.. y u no gtalk

PS: me in credits: me gusta

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> Cool :thumbup:
> 
> My current setup
> View attachment 1660173
> ...

Click to collapse



That's just my Media screen. I keep all my stuff organized and simple. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> That's just my Media screen. I keep all my stuff organized and simple.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Aah... but I use only 1 screen

So, mine is moar simple

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

You win :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



deathnotice01 said:


> did QF actually stop his project?
> he never updated me,
> told him not to though,
> waste of excellent work

Click to collapse



What u talking about

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> You win :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yay!

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



deathnotice01 said:


> did QF actually stop his project?
> he never updated me,
> told him not to though,
> waste of excellent work

Click to collapse



Well I had stopped it. But I had a brainwave last night on the error I was facing. 
Long story short  : me + loads of coffee + cursing computer + junk food = Ultimatime release 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> That's just my Media screen. I keep all my stuff organized and simple.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Also, there's at least 10 Roman numeral clocks in Ultimatime Misc



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> What u talking about
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does
> ...

Click to collapse



But my screen is bigger :flipoff2:









@QF: will check into it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well I had stopped it. But I had a brainwave last night on the error I was facing.
> Long story short  : me + loads of coffee + cursing computer + junk food = Ultimatime release
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




you should have asked your computer nicely to cooperate or be terminated


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Signature advertising 





Check out [URL=" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108356]UltimaTIME Clock Widgets[/URL]
*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Signature advertising
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



awesome app,
shameless promotion


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



deathnotice01 said:


> awesome app,
> shameless promotion

Click to collapse



:angel: 
btw need an honest opinion from an experienced graphic designer to a n00b one like myself : open the app page on Google play in your browser and tell me how's the banner 





*Check out [URL=" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108356]UltimaTIME Clock Widgets[/URL]
ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Axis_Drummer said:


> But my screen is bigger :flipoff2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too late nao

You accepted defeat:sly:

So your aegument is invalid







deathnotice01 said:


> awesome app,
> shameless promotion

Click to collapse



+1

I did promotions just now

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

My SIG is getting cut 



*Check out 

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------

[/COLOR]Should be fixed 



Check out [URL=" http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2108356"]UltimaTIME Clock Widgets*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> Too late nao
> 
> You accepted defeat:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol yes I realize this.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> My SIG is getting cut
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*

banner: 4/10
icon: 4/10

if you'd let me give you a little help,
i'd appreciate it *


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



deathnotice01 said:


> banner: 4/10
> icon: 4/10
> 
> if you'd let me give you a little help,
> i'd appreciate it

Click to collapse



Gtalk?



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Gtalk?
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



sure2x, just let me install it,
i dunno how to use it though


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



deathnotice01 said:


> sure2x, just let me install it,
> i dunno how to use it though

Click to collapse



Just open it and send an invite to my paypal donation email



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Just open it and send an invite to my paypal donation email
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Wanna rent a place to advertise your widget?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



LewisGauss said:


> Wanna rent a place to advertise your widget?

Click to collapse



First month is free? 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> First month is free?
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Not to you, Queefy.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> First month is free?
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



1st second will be free of charge and succeeding seconds will be charged at a rate of 1 internetz


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> First month is free?
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Yes. First month is free.  
Since you're my friend, I offer you 6 months of free ads.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Not to you, Queefy.

Click to collapse



SleepyKe$ha 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> Yes. First month is free.
> Since you're my friend, I offer you 6 months of free ads.

Click to collapse




Doooooo eeeeeet


*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Doooooo eeeeeet
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



You gotta pay me a Nexus 4 on the 7th month.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



LewisGauss said:


> You gotta pay me a Nexus 4 on the 7th month.

Click to collapse



Okay 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Ill give u 12 months advertising space free.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



4D1L said:


> Ill give u 12 months advertising space free.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeet



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



According to The Great Laws of Lewis' Inc.
You should pay me a Nexus 4 first, then your ads will be 7 months.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



LewisGauss said:


> According to The Great Laws of Lewis' Inc.
> You should pay me a Nexus 4 first, then your ads will be 7 months.

Click to collapse



No 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Dooooo eeeeet
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Make me wanna advertise ur product. Persuade me.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Don't you pay the money before you get the McDonald's burgers?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



4D1L said:


> Make me wanna advertise ur product. Persuade me.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



No 







LewisGauss said:


> Don't you pay the money before you get the McDonald's burgers?

Click to collapse




No 


*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Morning muffins 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No advertising then. U just blown a perfect deal my friend.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Morning jugg.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## werked (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



LewisGauss said:


> Don't you pay the money before you get the McDonald's burgers?

Click to collapse



Someone pays for McDonald's burgers?! :what:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



i can put your ad on this peculiar place







---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------




werked said:


> Someone pays for McDonald's burgers?! :what:

Click to collapse



yes,
those greasy fat arse cancer food are payable on demand


----------



## werked (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



deathnotice01 said:


> i can put your ad on this peculiar place
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yuck. 
I don't.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



jugg1es said:


> How?
> 
> _ "Yeah, I like cars and basketball. But you know what I like more? Bananas." - Frankie Muniz _

Click to collapse



I have absolutely no idea...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



werked said:


> Yuck.
> I don't.

Click to collapse



Werked! 
y u up so early 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

*lurks*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Werked!
> y u up so early
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded your app.  Why such low res?  Its pixelated on my Note2.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Tezlastorme said:


> *lurks*

Click to collapse



This is called " lurk posting" ?

Its not lurking though

QF.. advertise in play store

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I downloaded your app.  Why such low res?  Its pixelated on my Note2.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



The clocks are all 300x300. Let's see. I'll add 600x600 ones in an update



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> The clocks are all 300x300. Let's see. I'll add 600x600 ones in an update
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Cool man...I like the look, but I need the res.:thumbup:

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cool man...I like the look, but I need the res.:thumbup:
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Thanks for the support. 140 more designs to come 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks for the support. 140 more designs to come
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



You're welcome.  Thanks for handing us a neat product!

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks for the support. 140 more designs to come
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



I can haz second hand?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I can haz second hand?

Click to collapse



1. Its not easy
2. Imagine the battery wastage. Widget would update every second



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

QF, £10 and I won't leave 1* rating 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



undercover said:


> QF, £10 and I won't leave 1* rating
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



5* and I'll stop asking for your N4 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> 5* and I'll stop asking for your N4
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Ill give it 5* if you come up with a giveaway quick sharpish 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> 5* and I'll stop asking for your N4
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Ok. Check market, 1* review is there. Your fault. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Hi

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



OptimusLove said:


> Hi
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

<3

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

@QF. Installed ur widget. Great themes.gave 5 Star review as well.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



4D1L said:


> @QF. Installed ur widget. Great themes.gave 5 Star review as well.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Change it to 1* like me 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



undercover said:


> Change it to 1* like me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I never saw 1* reviews

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



4D1L said:


> I never saw 1* reviews
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Damn you, why couldn't you just play along? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

QuantumFoam, advertisement is ready.  
Give me a Nexus 4 now! Or I'll rate the app 1 star! 

_Looking for an amazing clock widget? Check the UltimaTIME Clock Widgets out now!_
_________________________________
_This advertisement is brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



undercover said:


> Damn you, why couldn't you just play along?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




LewisGauss said:


> QuantumFoam, advertisement is ready.
> Give me a Nexus 4 now! Or I'll rate the app 1 star!
> 
> _Looking for an amazing clock widget? Check the UltimaTIME Clock Widgets out now!_
> ...

Click to collapse



pretenders pretenders everywhere 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Holy cow, QF charges for a fake wifi hack app!

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> pretenders pretenders everywhere
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



LewisGauss said:


> QuantumFoam, advertisement is ready.
> Give me a Nexus 4 now! Or I'll rate the app 1 star!
> 
> _Looking for an amazing clock widget? Check the UltimaTIME Clock Widgets out now!_
> ...

Click to collapse



*highfive*

Give him hell! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



undercover said:


> *highfive*
> 
> Give him hell!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lets sue QF :highfive:

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> *highfive*
> 
> Give him hell!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



YES. *highsix* 

@QF, a Nexus 4 or GTFO.


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Prawesome said:


> Lets sue QF :highfive:
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



What for? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

HATERZ. HATERZ EVERYWHERE 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> HATERZ. HATERZ EVERYWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



A Nexus 4 or GTFO. 

_Looking for an amazing clock widget? Check the UltimaTIME Clock Widgets now!_
__________________________________________
_This advertisement is brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> HATERZ. HATERZ EVERYWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



I will support you bro
Don't worry.. not all are haters..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> HATERZ. HATERZ EVERYWHERE
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



I support u two too.







Deadly. said:


> I will support you bro
> Don't worry.. not all are haters..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse





_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> I will support you bro
> Don't worry.. not all are haters..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Yes you are. But since he's your superior you have to... 
Pwned

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



undercover said:


> Yes you are. But since he's your superior you have to...
> Pwned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm your superior too......senior member



PWNED⁴



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

We will call ourselves "The muskerteers"

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## werked (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> Werked!
> y u up so early
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was at work. 

I got your app, very cool QF!! Been playing around with a couple of them. :thumbup: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












LewisGauss said:


> QuantumFoam, advertisement is ready.
> Give me a Nexus 4 now! Or I'll rate the app 1 star!
> 
> _Looking for an amazing clock widget? Check the UltimaTIME Clock Widgets out now!_
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U want him to give you a Nexus 4 so bad?! 
They don't grow on trees.


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



QuantumFoam said:


> I'm your superior too......senior member
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahem... Is your nick in RC OT tags......? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

Undercover. Where are u in london

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



werked said:


> I was at work.
> 
> I got your app, very cool QF!! Been playing around with a couple of them. :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell that to QF. He keeps demanding mine.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



undercover said:


> Yes you are. But since he's your superior you have to...
> Pwned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He is?

Anyway.. you got owned 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Deadly. said:


> He is?
> 
> Anyway.. you got owned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No I haven't  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



undercover said:


> No I haven't
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Oops.. /damn you auto correct :sly:



i meant pwned*  vvvvv 





QuantumFoam said:


> I'm your superior too......senior member
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



4D1L said:


> Undercover. Where are u in london
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Nearby Heathrow. 



Deadly, once again. No I haven't  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2013)

extortion, extortion everywhere


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



deathnotice01 said:


> extortion, extortion everywhere

Click to collapse





> You sir, need to visit ##metadroid

Click to collapse



____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

But... but... I likes the second hand... 

Also, Queefy and Deafly... Sleepy's got your back. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



SleepyKrushna said:


> But... but... I likes the second hand...
> 
> Also, Queefy and Deafly... Sleepy's got your back.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



OK kissan

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

Ohio yous guys. I just woke up from a brief 14 hour slumber. It. Was. AWESOME.


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio yous guys. I just woke up from a brief 14 hour slumber. It. Was. AWESOME.

Click to collapse



Ohio is that way <-----
Hello Apex  
Or shall we call you Apex-The-Bear now? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ohio is that way <-----
> Hello Apex
> Or shall we call you Apex-The-Bear now?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Actually, from where I'm sitting, it curves up and to the right...

███████████████████▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████████████
███████████████████▄▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄███████████
██████████████▀█▀███████▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀█▀████████
██████████████▀░░░░▄█████▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄███████
███████████████▄░░░░▀██████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████
███████████████▄█▄▀▄░░▀████▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███████
██████████░░░▄▀▀▀░░░░▄░▄████▀░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄███████
█████████░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░▀████▄░░░░░▄█▄███████▄▄▄░▄▄░░░░░░░░▄███████
████████░░░░░░░░▀░░░░▄████▀░░░░░░░░█████▀███████▀▄░░░░░░░████████
███████▄░░░░░░░░░░░▄██████░░░░░░░░░░███▄▄▄░░▀░▀████▄░░░▄█████████
███████▄░░░░░░░░░░░█████▀░░░░░░░░░░░▀░▀█▀░▀▄▄▄░░░▄██░░░▄█████████
███████▄░░░░░░░░░░░▄███▄░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄░▄░░░░░▀▀▄░░▀░░░░▄█████████
████████░░░░░░░░░▄░▄██▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀░░░░░░▄█████████
█████████▄░░░░░▄▄██▄█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄█████████
███████████▄░▄▄█████▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄█████████
███████████▄░▄███▄███░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░██████████
███████████▄▀░▀░▀▄▀██▄░░░░░▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄███████████
███████████▄█▄░▄░▄█▄░░▀░░░▀▄█▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄█████████████
████████████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄██████████████
███████████████████▄░░█▄░░░▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄███████████████
█████████████████▄▄▄░░▀▀▀██▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄█████████████████
███████████▄░░▀░▀████▄▀▄▄▄▀▄▀▄▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀██████████████████
█████████████▄░░░░░░▀░▀░▀███▄███▄░░░░░░░░░░░░▄███████████████████
███████████████▄▄▄▄▄░░▀░▀░░░░░░░▀████▄░░░░░▄▄████████████████████
████████████████▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▄░░░▄▄▄█████████████████████
████████████▀░▀░░░░░░░░░░░░▄░░░░░░▀█▀░░▄█████████████████████████
██████████▀░░░░░░░░░░▄█████▄░░░░░░░░▀▄███████████████████████████
██████████▄▄░░░▄▄▄█▄▄▄▀████▄▄▄▀▄▄▄░▄▄████████████████████████████
█████████████▄████████▀█▀▀▀░░▀▀▀░░░░░░░▀█████████████████████████
██████████████████▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀███████████████████████
████████████████▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄░▄▄▄░░███████████████████████
██████████████▀░░░░░░░░░░▄█▄▄░▄█▄▀░▀░░░░░▀▄██████████████████████
████████████▀░░░░░░░░▄▄▄██▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▀████████████████████
██████████▀░░░░░░░░▄██▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄░▄▄▄░░▀▄███████████████████
██████████░░░░░░▄▄█▄░░░░░░░░░░░▄░▄▄▄▀░▀░░░░░░░███████████████████
█████████▄░░░░░▄██▀░░░░▄░▄▄▄▀▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄█████████████████
████████▀░░░░▄████░░░▄███▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀████████████████
██████▀░░░░░▄███▀░░░░███▀░░░░░░░░░░▄▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░▄███████████████
█████▄░░░░░▄████░░░▄██░░░░░░░▄▄▄█▄███▄▀░░░░░░░░░░░▀██████████████


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Apex_Strider said:


> Actually, from where I'm sitting, it curves up and to the right...
> 
> ███████████████████▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░████████████
> ███████████████████▄▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄███████████
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that looks naff on the app

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*

How's thing going guys? 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
__________________________________________
_This advertisement is brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well that looks naff on the app
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



I don't know these British terms, but here you go in desktop mode:


----------



## cascabel (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio yous guys. I just woke up from a brief 14 hour slumber. It. Was. AWESOME.

Click to collapse



why you hibernating?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Apex_Strider said:


> I don't know these British terms, but here you go in desktop mode:

Click to collapse



That looks better :thumbup:

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



Apex_Strider said:


> I don't know these British terms, but here you go in desktop mode:

Click to collapse



Is that Marley?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Is that Marley?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



You really have to ask 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## cascabel (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] [Twice, So What*



LewisGauss said:


> How's thing going guys?
> 
> _UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
> __________________________________________
> _This advertisement is brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



so how much did qf pay you for that advertisement?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> You really have to ask
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Could've been Guevara....

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



cascabel said:


> so how much did qf pay you for that advertisement?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



A Nexus 4 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
__________________________________________
_This advertisement is brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> why you hibernating?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because I needed to do that sleeping thing. A week with little to no sleep makes me Sleepy - not Krushna.



SleepyKrushna said:


> Is that Marley?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



'Tis, 'tis indeed. Get up, stand up...



LewisGauss said:


> How's thing going guys?
> 
> _UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
> __________________________________________
> _This advertisement is brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Hey ol' buddy ol' pal! What's shaking? (If you shake it more than twice, you're masturbating - by the way.)


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Because I needed to do that sleeping thing. A week with little to no sleep makes me Sleepy - not Krushna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO WOMAN, NO CRY. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Nearby Heathrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I live in Bethnal Green,Tower Hamlets. 2 miles from the Olympic Stadium.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Could've been Guevara....
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



that's my middle name. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Because I needed to do that sleeping thing. A week with little to no sleep makes me Sleepy - not Krushna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 The car is shaking!!!! 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
__________________________________________
_This advertisement is brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



cascabel said:


> that's my middle name.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is your last name Che? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Is your last name Che?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg

Ohai cas,apex,Louie,sleepy,4d1l

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

Whatever happened to Jessica?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Whatever happened to Jessica?

Click to collapse



me thinks you scared him/her/it/them/thou/thy/etc off. 

and hello brothers.  let's have a drink. :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Whatever happened to Jessica?

Click to collapse



This happened..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36939997

See time and date?

Weird.. urahara didn't post here 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> me thinks you scared him/her/it/them/thou/thy/etc off.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



C'es la vie...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



cascabel said:


> me thinks you scared him/her/it/them/thou/thy/etc off.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



NO.
The hermit is simply in his cave. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> This happened..
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36939997
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"It" is online right nao.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> "It" is online right nao.

Click to collapse



IT'S WATCHING YOU.

It knows when you're sleeping.
It knows when you're awake.
It knows if you've been bad or good.
So be QUIET FOR GOODNESS SAKE!!!! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## cascabel (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

better change topic or we'd have to change the title of this thread to "the hermit thread" 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> "It" is online right nao.

Click to collapse



Just nao wasn't.. so its like only Justin

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> better change topic or we'd have to change the title of this thread to "the hermit thread"
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lmao

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I've been away this weekend, but um back home now 

Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I've been away this weekend, but um back home now
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse



'Bout time... 

What's new, ol' chap?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> IT'S WATCHING YOU.
> 
> It knows when you're sleeping.
> It knows when you're awake.
> ...

Click to collapse



I haz made editses.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I haz made editses.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



SleepyKe$ha is finally singing



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> SleepyKe$ha is finally singing
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse



Nah, that's an old one.

Lame queefy is lame. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

This thread seems less active than usual.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> This thread seems less active than usual.

Click to collapse



Both you and the hermit have been away...
That's why.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> This thread seems less active than usual.

Click to collapse



Look who is here

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> This thread seems less active than usual.

Click to collapse



Seems more active to me, but then again, I try not to pay too much attention to you guys.


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Look who is here
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Bubbles, Ima get on that thing we've been discussing today. Sorry, couldn't bring myself to muster up the energy yesterday. I fell asleep at 5:00 p.m. yesterday evening, and woke up at 7:00 a.m. this morning. I was a bear.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Bubbles, Ima get on that thing we've been discussing today. Sorry, couldn't bring myself to muster up the energy yesterday. I fell asleep at 5:00 p.m. yesterday evening, and woke up at 7:00 a.m. this morning. I was a bear.

Click to collapse



View attachment 1661240

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I know how to catch a hermit. It will include a person called "Apex_Strider" giving me a pm.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I know how to catch a hermit. It will include a person called "Apex_Strider" giving me a pm.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I don't get it, care to elaborate?


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Both you and the hermit have been away...
> That's why.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Because I have no free time.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> I don't get it, care to elaborate?

Click to collapse



If u want to lure a hermit to this thread pm me.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Look who is here
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Who? 







Apex_Strider said:


> Seems more active to me, but then again, I try not to pay too much attention to you guys.

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Because I have no free time.

Click to collapse



Neither do I... on weekdays, at least. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

4D1L said:


> If u want to lure a hermit to this thread pm me.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I'm not entirely certain I want to do that, I mean, 'luring' said hermit to said thread. It will come back, eventually. Or, it will be stripped of its Member status, and life as we know it will continue as it should...


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Neither do I... on weekdays, at least.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Ya. I have school from 7:40-3. Robotics from 3-8. Then I get home and do my homework. By then it's usually 10 or 11 at night. :banghead:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36954223


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36954223

Click to collapse



What do you mean though...?

No hey anything?

Me haz sadz

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> What do you mean though...?
> 
> No hey anything?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me 2 sadz

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36954223

Click to collapse



We don't understand. Further, your deadline has come and gone. You have received a 0 on this assignment. No re-takes will be permitted, and this grade will reflect on your final GPA. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> We don't understand. Further, your deadline has come and gone. You have received a 0 on this assignment. No re-takes will be permitted, and this grade will reflect on your final GPA.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Is she getting expelled

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

Ok guys. Im in the search for something that is worth my 99th thanks and my 1000th post. Any suggestions welcome. 

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hey gang.
What's everyone up to?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Ok guys. With less than 35 posts Im in the search for something that is worth my 99th thanks and my 1000th post. Any suggestions welcome.


_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hey axis, how goes it? I've been lurking in various device ot threads. 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Hey axis, how goes it? I've been lurking in various device ot threads.
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



U neva came to galaxy y ot.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



4D1L said:


> U neva came to galaxy y ot.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



How do you know i don't lurk  undercover had a shock when i popped up in the n4 thread 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Hey axis, how goes it? I've been lurking in various device ot threads.
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Yea I always go through all my unread subscribed threads. There's always at least 10 pages or more per thread 

This site has made me read more in 8 months than I ever have in 27 years 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Hey axis, how goes it? I've been lurking in various device ot threads.
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



I've noticed 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> I've noticed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you notice i had the second post on that thread 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Did you notice i had the second post on that thread
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Nope. I don't read all of it, usually TMI 
I have to remind guys in there about the rules now and again so they don't get into trouble.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Nope. I don't read all of it, usually TMI
> I have to remind guys in there about the rules now and again so they don't get into trouble.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've read every single post and they've got close to the bone more than a few times 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> I've read every single post and they've got close to the bone more than a few times
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



I don't read all of it. Normally just catch up with last 2 pages. But they are a nice bunch and quite helpful. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> I don't read all of it. Normally just catch up with last 2 pages. But they are a nice bunch and quite helpful.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have noticed, but they can get carried away at times 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> I have noticed, but they can get carried away at times
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Hence me trying to calm them down when I catch them in the act. Sometimes almost literally in the act 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

What's up frat?


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> What's up frat?

Click to collapse



Hiya, FlyGurl! How's your Sunday afternoon treating you so far?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*






Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Blocks. Clocks. Glocks. Clocks. Flocks. Clocks. Slocks. Clocks. 
This app is driving me crazy 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Blocks. Clocks. Glocks. Clocks. Flocks. Clocks. Slocks. Clocks.
> This app is driving me crazy
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have become Dr. Suess...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> You have become Dr. Suess...

Click to collapse



Congrats on owning resistance thread 

It was meant to happen eventually though.. with your level of commitment 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hi muffins. 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Hiya, FlyGurl! How's your Sunday afternoon treating you so far?

Click to collapse



Meh. It's alright. How are you?
Also, you can still call me BD. Everyone else does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> You have become Dr. Suess...

Click to collapse



Nono. I'm becoming a syhinssuj


*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

I have to make artwork for my graphics design final. Any ideas on what I should make?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> I have to make artwork for my graphics design final. Any ideas on what I should make?

Click to collapse



Whatever you make.. post it on ingreesinvite to get code

Why not try your avatar?something supernatural fantasy

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Whatever you make.. post it on ingreesinvite to get code
> 
> Why not try your avatar?something supernatural fantasy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already have an ingress invite 

Anyone want it?

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Whatever you make.. post it on ingreesinvite to get code
> 
> Why not try your avatar?something supernatural fantasy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean technicolor rex? That's already someone's work. I can't do it. It has to be an original piece.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> I already have an ingress invite
> 
> Anyone want it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Donate your invite to the forum :thumbup:

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36963108


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36963108

Click to collapse



Maps maps everywhere 

@veeeeeeeeman.. I mean on such a concept do... take that as an ex I meant..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Donate your invite to the forum :thumbup:
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Where should I donate it to?

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36963108

Click to collapse



Dafuq


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Where should I donate it to?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ingressforums.cu.cc

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Maps maps everywhere
> 
> @veeeeeeeeman.. I mean on such a concept do... take that as an ex I meant..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any other ideas?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Where should I donate it to?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm either qf, myself, SimonTs or even apex.  We shall put it towards our invite giveaways. 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Pm either qf, myself, SimonTs or even apex.  We shall put it towards our invite giveaways.
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



I bet you lot ask us to donate them and then sell them for money 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Pm either qf, myself, SimonTs or even apex.  We shall put it towards our invite giveaways.
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Edit:
U got NOT an urgent pm... check it nao!

Because speak of devil (happened) 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pm either qf, myself, SimonTs or even apex.  We shall put it towards our invite giveaways.
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Oh, I just posted it here. http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/post589.html#p589


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Oh, I just posted it here. http://ingressforums.hostingsiteforfree.com/post589.html#p589

Click to collapse



Smooth move sherlock  what am i supposed to do now. It might already be activated in these few minutes. :banghead:

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------




undercover said:


> I bet you lot ask us to donate them and then sell them for money
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We are currently discussing our next invite giveaway, if you look on the forum you'll see that we've already given one lucky member an invite and he posted pics to show how happy he was with it 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Anyone want to give me a sig. Person which gives best will get my 100 thanks

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> What for?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Idk....You figure it out 







QuantumFoam said:


> LOVERZ. LOVERZ EVERYWHERE
> 
> FTFY
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse











4D1L said:


> We will call ourselves "The muskerteers"
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse





Muskerteers? ROFL





undercover said:


> Ohio is that way <-----
> Hello Apex
> Or shall we call you Apex-The-Bear now?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bear has another meaning too 







Jessica said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36963108

Click to collapse



You mad? 







jugg1es said:


> Smooth move sherlock  what am i supposed to do now. It might already be activated in these few minutes. :banghead:
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean that dancing guy?

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Prawesome said:


> Idk....You figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the one 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Smooth move sherlock  what am i supposed to do now. It might already be activated in these few minutes. :banghead:
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Oops.

Click to collapse



smh
:shaking:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

http://xkcd.com/1161/



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Jessica wheres the proof apex wanted

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Pm either qf, myself, SimonTs or even apex.  We shall put it towards our invite giveaways.
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



I have another invite to give away as well. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> I have another invite to give away as well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Well i don't need to tell you do i, not that you've been on the site much, at all, if ever. Well maybe once to do your intro

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Jessica wheres the proof apex wanted
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I can assure that I am not a complete ****. I just prefer not to be lied to, in any regard, or to any capacity. I hold a high premium on honesty, and I think the others here do the same. If, and I mean *if*, something is done toward either a resolution or some kind of 'coming clean', I can surely be more appeased with honesty than being handed some untruths for the sake of trolling all of us. You guys know I'm really quite easy going, but there are rules here in the House, and outside of that, general 'social standards' are to be upheld here as well. 



jugg1es said:


> Well i don't need to tell you do i, not that you've been on the site much, at all, if ever. Well maybe once to do your intro
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Say wha...? I log in when I am home, but it's a PIA to do so from my mobile, since I have to ninjacloak my way in from my PC. What gives, is there something I missed? (This happens on rare occasions)...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> I can assure that I am not a complete ****. I just prefer not to be lied to, in any regard, or to any capacity. I hold a high premium on honesty, and I think the others here do the same. If, and I mean *if*, something is done toward either a resolution or some kind of 'coming clean', I can surely be more appeased with honesty than being handed some untruths for the sake of trolling all of us. You guys know I'm really quite easy going, but there are rules here in the House, and outside of that, general 'social standards' are to be upheld here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Say wha...? I log in when I am home, but it's a PIA to do so from my mobile, since I have to ninjacloak my way in from my PC. What gives, is there something I missed? (This happens on rare occasions)...

Click to collapse



Trololololol 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Tired as hell -.- math for 3 hours and now language 
And my only source of entertainment is u guys 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Trololololol
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



I hate you. 



Prawesome said:


> Tired as hell -.- math for 3 hours and now language
> And my only source of entertainment is u guys
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> I hate you.

Click to collapse



Too easy.  Apex is easy pickings tonight 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> I hate you.

Click to collapse



That was really really random







jugg1es said:


> Too easy.  Apex is easy pickings tonight
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Isn't he easy pickings everyday 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Prawesome said:


> That was really really random
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its better when you don't try to do it everyday though, he suspects nothing 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse








_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



This image shows genitalia. Please remove it.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> This image shows genitalia. Please remove it.

Click to collapse



Ahh nuts, hold on 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

Better

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Edited
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Dude, really?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Dude, really?

Click to collapse








_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Ugh, you...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh god. i hvae totally forgot about XDA today. I'm sorry


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Oh god. i hvae totally forgot about XDA today. I'm sorry

Click to collapse



Weren't you here earlier?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ugh, you...

Click to collapse



Y U Mad bro

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Weren't you here earlier?

Click to collapse



you mean this? 

Jup    vvvvv 





InfinityFTW said:


> I've been away this weekend, but um back home now
> 
> Sent from my Note II using 1's and 0's

Click to collapse


____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you mean this?
> 
> Jup    vvvvv
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep. I was thinking to stay in the thread, but I forgot checking it


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Dead thread  can i post ponys? 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Dead thread  can i post ponys?
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



No. I hate ponies in a thread. Post meerkats instead. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> No. I hate ponies in a thread. Post meerkats instead.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool,  gonna have a hunt

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Cool,  gonna have a hunt
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



It's simples 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

That's gotta be Apex. 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*






_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------







_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------







_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. I hate ponies in a thread. Post meerkats instead.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*






_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Jug, I reckon we can start a new trend! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Jug, I reckon we can start a new trend!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Chi frat governing body. Official portrait. Shouting one is Apex_Strider obviously 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*






_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> Chi frat governing body. Official portrait. View attachment 1662442Shouting one is Apex_Strider obviously
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Noooooooooooo. That's the real Apex! 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


>

Click to collapse








_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

Edited


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

Quick, quick like a bunny! Cover that one up with loads of spam.


----------



## undercover (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Quick, quick like a bunny! Cover that one up with loads of spam.

Click to collapse



I'm calling Archer. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Quick, quick like a bunny! Cover that one up with loads of spam.

Click to collapse









_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Apex (Jan 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm calling Archer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, no you're not.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> No, no you're not.

Click to collapse



Too late, the name had been said 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## veeman (Jan 20, 2013)

What in the actual fu*k?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Feel like I just walked into an animal planet thread!   how's it hanging fellas?


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

This thread got strange. Real strange.


----------



## boborone (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> This thread got strange. Real strange.

Click to collapse



What was it before 

Can't say normal 

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



boborone said:


> What was it before
> 
> Can't say normal
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SII

Click to collapse



Stranger than before.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Wow. 
Only 4 posts in 4 hours.
Where did everyone go?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Nowhere 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Nowhere
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




Jessica said:


> Wow.
> Only 4 posts in 4 hours.
> Where did everyone go?

Click to collapse



the effect of lurking :banghead:

Ohai brothers.. slept for 5 hours.. still planning to continue..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hello guise.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Ohai and goodbye then 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Hello guise.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.

Click to collapse



Hello, i heard you dont read posts after your posts

Or before your post

Otherwise you would have known what people told.. why don't you read some posts where you last posted..



and be a good wolf this time


Axis_Drummer said:


> Ohai and goodbye then
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



me haz sadz....

Ohai to new guy only..




        JK



____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

The new guy?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> The new guy?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Bad_Wolf (Behave yourself. :sly: )
Ohia Deadly

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> Bad_Wolf (Behave yourself. :sly: )
> Ohia Deadly
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I see you are behaving normally alright 

I thought you had lost your mind when you posted only links

@axis.. I mean the wolf guy.. posts once and scrams..
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Ah ok. Well hello bad_wolf. I shall call you Wolfy 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> I see you are behaving normally alright
> 
> I thought you had lost your mind when you posted only links
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those all have a hidden meaning!



        As a man falleth from the sky, many do a fellow say my oh my!
    


Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Ah ok. Well hello bad_wolf. I shall call you Wolfy
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lol.. you mistook my post I guess.. you didn't sleep for hours nao did ya?

See, this is the effect of it

That's why I'm gonna take a nap again now

@urahara.. me ez lostz... me no no Englishman..

Good night even though its morning here

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Lol.. you mistook my post I guess.. you didn't sleep for hours nao did ya?
> 
> See, this is the effect of it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning then... 
Tomorrow I have to go see "Disney on Ice" with my family...Fun! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Lol.. you mistook my post I guess.. you didn't sleep for hours nao did ya?
> 
> See, this is the effect of it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the result of not losing my mind, but throwing it down and running away from it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hai

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



OptimusLove said:


> Hai
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Ello 
How are you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Ello
> How are you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Me go drunk,
Im home

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Good morning then...
> Tomorrow I have to go see "Disney on Ice" with my family...Fun!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Indeed,
Please if you see that bastard donald duck,
Shoot him for me plz

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I should be too. But there's no beer 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I should be too. But there's no beer
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



That better be Budweiser :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> That better be Budweiser :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nope. Sorry. It's Dos Equis.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Lol  then I want nothing to do with those beers. 

Only Budweiser or Coors for me. 


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol  then I want nothing to do with those beers.
> 
> Only Budweiser or Coors for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dat sig

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



OptimusLove said:


> Dat sig
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Is awesome, no matter what anybody says 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Is awesome, no matter what anybody says
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I think the green looks great on inverted tapatalk!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I think the green looks great on inverted tapatalk!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
Me too :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Me too :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hope everyone had a good one watching the ravens and the 49ers win their games on the path to the big one!  Gonna go watch total recall on the new tv with the wife!  Nothing to do tomorrow so I will be around for a change, maybe even a ToT (thinking of trolling my mom with a phone call, she gets pissed easy, so it should be funny!!!) if I get super bored!  Night everyone! :beer::beer:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hope everyone had a good one watching the ravens and the 49ers win their games on the path to the big one!  Gonna go watch total recall on the new tv with the wife!  Nothing to do tomorrow so I will be around for a change, maybe even a ToT if I get super bored!  Night everyone! :beer::beer:

Click to collapse



I may do a TOT tomorrow as well. I know I need to. I'm a huge procrastinator 

Sleep easy bro. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I may do a TOT tomorrow as well. I know I need to. I'm a huge procrastinator
> 
> Sleep easy bro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya me 2, been meaning to do one for weeks now...  I will get to it soon enough though!  Thanks, you to bro!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> That's gotta be Apex.
> View attachment 1662395
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No :banghead:
He doesn't have a mobile with ingress on it in his hand

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Good morning! Ugh, me no like Mondays

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I may do a TOT tomorrow as well. I know I need to. I'm a huge procrastinator
> 
> Sleep easy bro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Rush Chairman never did one?  What kind of example are you setting? LOL


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The Rush Chairman never did one?  What kind of example are you setting? LOL

Click to collapse



A perfect slacker example of coarse 

How've you been skinny?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> A perfect slacker example of coarse
> 
> How've you been skinny?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been alright man thanks...you?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Just kicking it and jamming out.
The usual. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just kicking it and jamming out.
> The usual.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



"The Usual"??  that's MY line! LOL


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Must be something to do with conflicting brain waves. 

Get out of my head man!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Must be something to do with conflicting brain waves.
> 
> Get out of my head man!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep...:good:

So I just read the first couple posts in this thread.  Jesus H, .....so what exactly is a TOT?

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------

Do I need to make a video or something?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yep...:good:
> 
> So I just read the first couple posts in this thread.  Jesus H, .....so what exactly is a TOT?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's basically to show dedication to the thread and it's members, as well as a cool way for people to fully establish themselves here.

You're welcome to if you want I'm sure 
But you don't have to. 

But its required by the members of this here frat. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It's basically to show dedication to the thread and it's members, as well as a cool way for people to fully establish themselves here.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Oh, OK...i thought we had to make a video of ourselves.....I may do that anyway, as my TOT, because I'm interested in joining, and I'm shameless.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh, OK...i thought we had to make a video of ourselves.....I may do that anyway, as my TOT, because I'm interested in joining, and I'm shameless.

Click to collapse



Hell yea man. Join us. :thumbup::thumbup:

Most of us are shameless as well  even without realizing it.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## werked (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Skinny is gonna be a muffin!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Greetings werked :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



werked said:


> Skinny is gonna be a muffin!! :thumbup::beer:

Click to collapse



TheSkinnyMuffin 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## werked (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hi, Axis and QF.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

I might just make a stupid video anyway lol....coming soon.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Finally some night life in this thread.


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I might just make a stupid video anyway lol....coming soon.

Click to collapse



Sounds tits dude. 
Waiting patiently..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



werked said:


> Hi, Axis and QF.

Click to collapse



Olah werked



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Finally some night life in this thread.
> 
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm always good for nightlife.  I don't take part much here during the day.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm always good for nightlife.  I don't take part much here during the day.

Click to collapse



Same.
I've officially been unofficially classified as nocturnal :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Same.
> I've officially been unofficially classified as nocturnal :beer::beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Of course.  My twin would live no other way.:highfive:

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------

I'm listning to the soundtrack from the film Kooyanisquatsi right now.....what the hell was Philip Glass ON when he wrote it?!   It's friggin amazing.

---------- Post added 21st January 2013 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 20th January 2013 at 11:59 PM ----------

Some metal band needs to embrace it and do a metal version of it.  I see a lot of great potential.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Of course.  My twin would live no other way.:highfive:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right? 

 And Philip Glass was probably on everything 

Have you heard of Beyond Creation by any chance? If not, check out the 2 minute instrumental I posted in the _what are you listening to_ thread. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Right?
> 
> And Philip Glass was probably on everything
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never heard them....checking now....

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   fretless bass......nice


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Never heard them....checking now....

Click to collapse



I just found them today! F'ing sick dude. Also posted a full song in the music sharing thread by apex. Its insane as well. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

YEAH!!!!!   The vid for the song Omnipresent Perception @ 1:49....the effect on the guitar strings.....fawk, that's cool.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

It's bad as hell right?
I almost sh1t when I heard it. That style is amazing. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It's bad as hell right?
> I almost sh1t when I heard it. That style is amazing.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



For me, being a video guy, I was watching the visuals, but yeah....they're brutal.....nice find.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I KNOW you've heard of Amon Amarth right?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I KNOW you've heard of Amon Amarth right?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yes, yes I have.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes, yes I have.

Click to collapse



Ok. Good :beer:
Was going to say, I bet you'd dig them. 

What attracts me to them most is the Viking feel. And his lyrics are awesome. 

Under the Northern Star and Live for the Kill *\m/* 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I love my new font

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Ok. Good :beer:
> Was going to say, I bet you'd dig them.
> 
> What attracts me to them most is the Viking feel. And his lyrics are awesome.
> ...

Click to collapse



Confession.


I have never and will never listen to lyrics of a song.

I am way more driven by melodies and song structure than I ever have/will be by lyrics.

This might be our dividing line, because I am insistent upon it.  Lyrics pretty much mean nothing to me.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Confession.
> 
> 
> I have never and will never listen to lyrics of a song.
> ...

Click to collapse



Same as you! I don't care about lyrics.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I hear you there, but when I listen to music, or just a song in particular, I listen to it once for drums, once for bass and guitar, and again for vocals/lyrics. 

For a song to be absolutely perfect to me, everything has to fit in place just right. 

I know you know what i mean, but if I was to try and explain how/why I like death metal/technical death metal to somebody, they would never understand unless they themselves were a musician.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Same as you! I don't care about lyrics.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice.....yeah, I don't care for stories, theories, and such....I just don't care.  I don't even know all the lyrics to my favorite song of all time.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice.....yeah, I don't care for stories, theories, and such....I just don't care.  I don't even know all the lyrics to my favorite song of all time.

Click to collapse



Omg, distant twin?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I hear you there, but when I listen to music, or just a song in particular, I listen to it once for drums, once for bass and guitar, and again for vocals/lyrics.
> 
> For a song to be absolutely perfect to me, everything has to fit in place just right.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QFT, minus the lyrics.

Reason being.....I can play guitar, bass, drums, piano/keyboard and all that....I know what goes into a song.....but man, lyrics just don't hold any water for me.  All the best stories have been told.

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Omg, distant twin?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Apex is my twin....do we have a female triplet in our midst?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> QFT, minus the lyrics.
> 
> Reason being.....I can play guitar, bass, drums, piano/keyboard and all that....I know what goes into a song.....but man, lyrics just don't hold any water for me.  All the best stories have been told.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Word. I understand where you're coming from. :thumbup:

But after working with studios for so long, I've become my own worst nightmare when it comes to music 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Word. I understand where you're coming from. :thumbup:
> 
> But after working with studios for so long, I've become my own worst nightmare when it comes to music
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Conversations like this always leave me heartbroken.


Confession.


All my sht burned in a fire.



I only have a few dvds of more recent stuff to show my kids.....but i had 60+ songs that i played everything/sang on that are gone.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Conversations like this always leave me heartbroken.
> 
> 
> Confession.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you bought those cds from amazon, they will put mp3s of em in your amazon account for free.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

How much is QF paying me for this sig? :screwy:



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Conversations like this always leave me heartbroken.
> 
> 
> Confession.
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel your pain but in a different sense. 
I can't show my daughter my earlier stuff. Will probably only show her Tetrarch.  

All other videos and songs are to wretched for a child  

So much cussing and alcohol and other guilty pleasures.. things that should not have been filmed. But those were the wild days 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> If you bought those cds from amazon, they will put mp3s of em in your amazon account for free.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you read my post?



I'm talking about music I made, and played all the instruments on.  I recorded them on my own equipment.  I did all this before online storage existed.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you read my post?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about music I made, and played all the instruments on.  I recorded them on my own equipment.  I did all this before online storage existed.

Click to collapse



Oh ok.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Did you read my post?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about music I made, and played all the instruments on.  I recorded them on my own equipment.  I did all this before online storage existed.

Click to collapse



Everything destroyed in a fire. Tragic. 
Didn't any other members of your band record them?



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Everything destroyed in a fire. Tragic.
> Didn't any other members of your band record them?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You ALSO didn't read my post.

in all caps, once and for all.

I WROTE, AND RECORDED ABOUT 60 SONGS THAT I PLAyED ALL THE INSTRUMENTS ON, AS WELL AS SANG.  THEY ARE ALL GONE.  ALL OF MY RECORDING EQUIPMENT, MASTER TAPES, AS WELL AS ALL THE INSTRUMENTS I USED IN SAID RECORDINGS ARE GONE, DUE TO A FIRE.  

THERE WAS NO BAND.  I WAS THE BAND.  I DID EVERYTHING.  AND I LOST EVERYTHING.  

THIS WAS LONG BEFORE ONLINE STORAGE.  2007 WAS A ****Y YEAR.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Morning muffins 

_ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
—Jean Rostand _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

You didn't mention there wasn't a band. 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _ My pessimism extends to the point of even suspecting the sincerity of the pessimists.
> —Jean Rostand _

Click to collapse



Yea early morning to ya brother. 
Its almost 4:20. 

1 minute and counting 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea early morning to ya brother.
> Its almost 4:20.
> 
> 1 minute and counting
> ...

Click to collapse



You, sir, have an extraordinary capacity :thumbup:



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You didn't mention there wasn't a band.
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



i had 60+ songs that i played everything/sang on that are gone.



He specified well enough to catch that. 

Queefy.. is it.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> You, sir, have an extraordinary capacity :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Thank ye 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> i had 60+ songs that i played everything/sang on that are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I blame this dumb app. I haven't slept in two-three days



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I blame this dumb app. I haven't slept in two-three days
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Haha and I have the extraordinary capacity?? :what:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha and I have the extraordinary capacity?? :what:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well yeah. At least you ain't losing your mind



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Well yeah. At least you ain't losing your mind
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Did you not read my other post earlier?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Blocks. Clocks. Glocks. Clocks. Flocks. Clocks. Slocks. Clocks.
> This app is driving me crazy
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse











Axis_Drummer said:


> Did you not read my other post earlier?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




Your argument is invalid



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Lol yes, well, either way I'll tell you. 

I haven't lost my mind good Sir, I threw that sh1t down and ran like hell from it. 

Deadly can tell you all about it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol yes, well, either way I'll tell you.
> 
> I haven't lost my mind good Sir, I threw that sh1t down and ran like hell from it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So how's it hanging brotha 



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> So how's it hanging brotha
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Your wifi app didnt quite catch on.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol yes, well, either way I'll tell you.
> 
> I haven't lost my mind good Sir, I threw that sh1t down and ran like hell from it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You called?

Yup, I know what you did

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea early morning to ya brother.
> Its almost 4:20.
> 
> 1 minute and counting
> ...

Click to collapse



Off to watch them northern lights again? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Anyone else trying to make your phone look like Ubuntu? I am trying and its hard as hell -.-

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your wifi app didnt quite catch on.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



It did.. it was quite funny though.. many thought it was supposed to work and then they felt its fake and gave 1*

Even though it was written "fake" in description.. people just don't read..:banghead:

So this will be his epic app:thumbup:

And I heard you're planning to join us!

Glad to hear it

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Your wifi app didnt quite catch on.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Weeellll it was my first dev attempt. Quite embarrasing now, but it got ~300,000 downloads 







undercover said:


> Off to watch them northern lights again?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ginmeh your N4 


*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

He's going to be SkinnyMuffin? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> It did.. it was quite funny though.. many thought it was supposed to work and then they felt its fake and gave 1*
> 
> So this will be his epic app:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My TOT will likely be in the form of a video.....HD video....shameless.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Off to watch them northern lights again?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ohai tinky

You didn't answer a question asked for you
In help thread I mean




Prawesome said:


> Anyone else trying to make your phone look like Ubuntu? I am trying and its hard as hell -.-
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



ohai prawn...

Bored of cm already?




QuantumFoam said:


> Weeellll it was my first dev attempt. Quite embarrasing now, but it got ~300,000 downloads
> 
> Ginmeh your N4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I heard you are getting n4

And you still asking him...

300,000 downloads thinking its real deal I bet 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> ohai tinky
> 
> You didn't answer a question asked for you
> In help thread I mean
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi  
Link to question please. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My TOT will likely be in the form of a video.....HD video....shameless.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



lol... and which 1 will it be?

Check 8000th post for details

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> ohai tinky
> 
> You didn't answer a question asked for you
> In help thread I mean
> ...

Click to collapse



300k is awesome -_-



*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Hi
> Link to question please.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought you said no "spoon feeding "

Right next post to yours.. I mean the post came after you replied..

I'm still feeling sleepy...

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> He's going to be SkinnyMuffin?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My TOT will likely be in the form of a video.....HD video....shameless.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



We know your shameless 

_ Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.
Abraham Lincoln _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> So how's it hanging brotha
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



A little to the left. 


But seriously, I'm doing good. Just watching some TV. 







Deadly. said:


> You called?
> 
> Yup, I know what you did
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I knew you'd answer the call. 




undercover said:


> Off to watch them northern lights again?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know :smokin:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> We know your shameless
> 
> _ Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.
> Abraham Lincoln _

Click to collapse



I guess you all will be the judge of that...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> 300k is awesome -_-
> 
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse







jugg1es said:


> We know your shameless
> 
> _ Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.
> Abraham Lincoln _

Click to collapse



you're*

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> A little to the left.
> 
> 
> But seriously, I'm doing good. Just watching some TV.
> ...

Click to collapse




I finally got around to watching Total Recall and i must say, awesome as hell 


*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I finally got around to watching Total Recall and i must say, awesome as hell
> 
> 
> *Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets

Click to collapse



Yea it's actually not a bad movie. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> you're*
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Meh, 

_ Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.
Abraham Lincoln _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

@undercover.. were you talking about PC or phone when you said using Photoshop? That was the answer needed... its just one page behind the current one... even I wanted to know whether its possible on phone... so the doubt..



Man, I'm hungry.. wish I could get something..  have to wait 1 more to eat!:banghead:



jugg1es said:


> Meh,
> 
> _ Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt.
> Abraham Lincoln _

Click to collapse



This sign you copied from me

I had already used it


Edit: such silence 
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> @undercover.. were you talking about PC or phone when you said using Photoshop? That was the answer needed... its just one page behind the current one... even I wanted to know whether its possible on phone... so the doubt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better? 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Better?
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



U mad bro?

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> U mad bro?
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Nope, I've enough to last a couple of months 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Nope, I've enough to last a couple of months
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



I know I know..

I have heard this before 

Good sig this one:thumbup:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> @undercover.. were you talking about PC or phone when you said using Photoshop? That was the answer needed... its just one page behind the current one... even I wanted to know whether its possible on phone... so the doubt..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, not possible in the phone AFAIK. 
Are you enjoying the thread? You must have learned A LOT by now.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> ohai tinky
> 
> You didn't answer a question asked for you
> In help thread I mean
> ...

Click to collapse



You know CMX looks aweful #_-

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Prawesome said:


> You know CMX looks aweful #_-
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Aweful as in awesome? 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Nah, not possible in the phone AFAIK.
> Are you enjoying the thread? You must have learned A LOT by now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know I have :thumbup:



_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets_


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Nah, not possible in the phone AFAIK.
> Are you enjoying the thread? You must have learned A LOT by now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya, thought so.. he actually was asking to do it in phone.. so I was shocked when you contradicted the answer...

Well, its fun and easier to help out than going into every thread and going through all the posts

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Ya, thought so.. he actually was asking to do it in phone.. so I was shocked when you contradicted the answer...
> 
> Well, its fun and easier to help out than going into every thread and going through all the posts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lazy ass 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Prawesome said:


> Lazy ass
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Look who's talking

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Mark your calendars, Jan 23 is me and my tabs 1 month anniversary.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## roofrider (Jan 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Ya, thought so.. he actually was asking to do it in phone.. so I was shocked when you contradicted the answer...
> 
> Well, its fun and easier to help out than going into every thread and going through all the posts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wot are you talking about?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



OptimusLove said:


> Mark your calendars, Jan 23 is me and my tabs 1 month anniversary.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Its your 1st anniversary on Jan 23? Or do you turn a year old on Jan 23? 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Prawesome said:


> Its your 1st anniversary on Jan 23? Or do you turn a year old on Jan 23?
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



My Galaxy Tab was bought on Dec 23.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Whats goin on here?


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Whats goin on here?
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



We're trading internetz
 Gtalk?


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hey again

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## werked (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Muffins.... 
It seems y'all are missing a couple people.  
Tis weird. :what:


----------



## Apex (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Ugh, so hungover... :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ugh, so hungover... :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ugh, so hungover... :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Try loud music + sunlight 







Trololololo


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 21, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Try loud music + sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. Congratulation. Nexus 4 is a good phone.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



roofrider said:


> Wot are you talking about?

Click to collapse



that was from another thread
.. from help thread I created.. it was some issue.. off topic.. so it continued here.. that's you couldn't make head or tail of it






werked said:


> Muffins....
> It seems y'all are missing a couple people.
> Tis weird. :what:

Click to collapse



ohai werked

Who you talking about




QuantumFoam said:


> Try loud music + sunlight
> 
> Trololololo
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



you seen to be on pretty good mood

Still not slept ?
Guinness record chances are high

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hai again

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> that was from another thread
> .. from help thread I created.. it was some issue.. off topic.. so it continued here.. that's you couldn't make head or tail of it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not yet 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Yo.


----------



## Apex (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Ugh, still hungover... :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ugh, still hungover... :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hung over what? Can't you call someone to help you get down?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Hung over what? Can't you call someone to help you get down?

Click to collapse



Anti-Troll spray is right here in my hand 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Prawesome said:


> Anti-Troll spray is right here in my hand
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



You should have used it from long time

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Prawesome said:


> Anti-Troll spray is right here in my hand
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Prawn, where you been? :sly:


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Prawesome said:


> Anti-Troll spray is right here in my hand
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



There weren't any trolls here for you to use it on though.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> There weren't any trolls here for you to use it on though.

Click to collapse



Prawsome is terrible at distinguishing trolls.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ugh, still hungover... :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



water. and more sleep. lol. that's what i do. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



cascabel said:


> water. and more sleep. lol. that's what i do.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'd love to, but I have to work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> I'd love to, but I have to work.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



aw crap. y u pick last night to get drunk.  hope you're not as grouchy as i am when hungover... for the sake of your colleagues. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



cascabel said:


> aw crap. y u pick last night to get drunk.  hope you're not as grouchy as i am when hungover... for the sake of your colleagues.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I didn't realize that last night was the benefit for my friend who recently passed away, so I got hammered. I'm not grouchy, more like whiny. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> I didn't realize that last night was the benefit for my friend who recently passed away, so I got hammered. I'm not grouchy, more like whiny.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i honestly don't know how to respond to that..
well, just do your best to get through the day, i guess.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



cascabel said:


> i honestly don't know how to respond to that..
> well, just do your best to get through the day, i guess.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You seriously wrote quantissima on Google Play 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## cascabel (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You seriously wrote quantissima on Google Play
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



yes. yes i did. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You seriously wrote quantissima on Google Play
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



You encourage him 







cascabel said:


> yes. yes i did.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



CassieBella 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## cascabel (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You encourage him
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



at least i gave you a five-star rating.  
if only i had known of that reboot bug. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You encourage him
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Careful, I've still to put my rating in

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



cascabel said:


> at least i gave you a five-star rating.
> if only i had known of that reboot bug. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's some messed up ****


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



cascabel said:


> at least i gave you a five-star rating.
> if only i had known of that reboot bug. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can still change it

And thanks for the idea:beer::beer:

"Queefy" coming up in my review

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> That's some messed up ****
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



lol. i learned from you. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Careful, I've still to put my rating in
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



careful, quantissima. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Careful, I've still to put my rating in
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



5 stars and i organize the giveaway tomorrow 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> lol. i learned from you.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're supposed to be asleep 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> 5 stars and i organize the giveaway tomorrow
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



5 stars after you get it sorted today 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> 5 stars and i organize the giveaway tomorrow
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



I've still got mine to put in too. Atm deciding between 1* and 2*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> 5 stars and i organize the giveaway tomorrow
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



give me 5 mins. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> 5 stars after you get it sorted today
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse




Its 10.15 in my timezone. 5 stars and I consider tomorrow morning


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## cascabel (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> 5 stars after you get it sorted today
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



i has a dumb. no idea what you guys are talking about, but i have a sneaking suspicion that it's about ingress. :what:

and...curse you and your country's history.  i never thought history could be so interesting. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Its 10.15 in my timezone. 5 stars and I consider tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



I give out stars on a falling basis,  5 if the giveaway gets sorted today (next 7 hours) -1* every thee hours after that 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You're supposed to be asleep
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



Look who's talking 


@cas... yes, its about ingress invite
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Look who's talking
> 
> 
> @cas... yes, its about ingress invite
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Prawn, where you been? :sly:
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



Lurking  i read this thread everyday







Jessica said:


> Prawsome is terrible at distinguishing trolls.

Click to collapse



Oh, it's just that I don't anti troll sprays on wannabe trolls 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hey everyone!   How's everyone doing this afternoon???


----------



## Apex (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey everyone!   How's everyone doing this afternoon???

Click to collapse



Hey brother! Doing better, the hangover is wearing off. How's you? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Hey brother! Doing better, the hangover is wearing off. How's you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm great!  Sitting with the wife and daughter trying to figure out something to do on this freezing cold day...  thinking of breaking out the finger paints...  but its such a mess afterwards, but damn worth it to hear my daughters joyous laughter during!!!


----------



## Apex (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I'm great!  Sitting with the wife and daughter trying to figure out something to do on this freezing cold day...  thinking of breaking out the finger paints...  but its such a mess afterwards, but damn worth it to hear my daughters joyous laughter during!!!

Click to collapse



Doooo eeeeet, do eet nao! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey everyone!   How's everyone doing this afternoon???

Click to collapse



Well, let me summarize it

Me chatting on xda, gtalk, whatsapp
QF.. trolling on manga thread without sleeping for don't know how long(46+ hours)
Prawn.. prying on this thread with anti-troll spray in hand
Boss- in hangover mode
Cas, juggs,tinky- are plotting on giving 1* for QF's app for different reasons..
Jessica- changed avatar it seems.. and some change in the air

Rest of the people went missing

There! Report Done.. Marshall..
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Doooo eeeeet, do eet nao!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think I just may!  Tell my daughter to thank Mr. Founder for the fun day!  Lol. Betty whites birthday today, 91 and doesn't look a minute over 70!!!  Incredible...  (if you don't know who that is, google her, funniest old lady of all time!)


----------



## Apex (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I haz two codes nao. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> I haz two codes nao.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know what to do 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Well, let me summarize it
> 
> Me chatting on xda, gtalk, whatsapp
> QF.. trolling on manga thread without sleeping for don't know how long(46+ hours)
> ...

Click to collapse



Ewww...  whatsapp will never touch my phone...  EVER!  Don't know why either, just don't like it...

Trolling can be fun, if done tastefully (looking at you pennywise!)

Yay prawn!!!

Hangovers suck!  Had one couple weeks ago, never again!!! (I've said that before I'm sure, lol  )

Cas, juggs, tinky- so wrong on so many levels!!!

Will be forever known as pennywise to me!!!

ALIENS!!!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Ewww...  whatsapp will never touch my phone...  EVER!  Don't know why either, just don't like it...
> 
> Trolling can be fun, if done tastefully (looking at you pennywise!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.. whatsapp is easier to talk about xda projects and such.. and to troll in groups.. I'm on 4 groups.. 2 of ace, y phone ot people.. and 1 hostel and such lol.. I hated that app once too.. now not much..


____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Ewww...  whatsapp will never touch my phone...  EVER!  Don't know why either, just don't like it...
> 
> Trolling can be fun, if done tastefully (looking at you pennywise!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sleepy 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Ewww...  whatsapp will never touch my phone...  EVER!  Don't know why either, just don't like it...
> 
> Trolling can be fun, if done tastefully (looking at you pennywise!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



His own fault. Shouldn't have pestered me. :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Ewww...  whatsapp will never touch my phone...  EVER!  Don't know why either, just don't like it...
> 
> Trolling can be fun, if done tastefully (looking at you pennywise!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatsapp is handy sometimes 

Why is it wrong? 


_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Apex (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I'm sleepy
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



Ohai Sleepy! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Whatsapp is handy sometimes
> 
> Why is it wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there a reason for the 1*, if not, wrong!!! 

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> I'm sleepy
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



Don't say that, gonna make me tired to!!!  Its contagious I tell ya!!!

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




undercover said:


> His own fault. Shouldn't have pestered me. :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Cramming for Statistics final exam tomorrow. Boy am I lazy.

Any tips on how to concentrate for long periods of time?


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Is there a reason for the 1*, if not, wrong!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See. That's a good reason. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I'm sleepy
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



5 hours and 15 minutes till 4*s

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ohai Sleepy!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1

He is now officially sleepyqueefy

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> His own fault. Shouldn't have pestered me. :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gimmeh your N4 











Apex_Strider said:


> Ohai Sleepy!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




uhmmm what does sleepy say?







Ohai apex. I'm a doctor. I work. Internship. I hate monginis 






flastnoles11 said:


> Is there a reason for the 1*, if not, wrong!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sllleeeeeeeeeeep 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Cramming for Statistics final exam tomorrow. Boy am I lazy.
> 
> Any tips on how to concentrate for long periods of time?

Click to collapse



Adderall!  Jk jk. Loved statistics in high school...  one of my favs!!!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Cramming for Statistics final exam tomorrow. Boy am I lazy.
> 
> Any tips on how to concentrate for long periods of time?

Click to collapse



Stop visiting xda every now and then

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Stop visiting xda every now and then
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I can't help it. I get distracted easily.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Stop visiting xda every now and then
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Lol, that's a good way also!!!


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Adderall!  Jk jk. Loved statistics in high school...  one of my favs!!!

Click to collapse



Is that some kind of drug? I don't wanna take that.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Is that some kind of drug? I don't wanna take that.

Click to collapse



Kinda sorta...  for people with ADD...  or maybe ADHD... can't remember which...  never taken it, but it allows you to stay awake for a long time from what I hear... :sly:


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Stop visiting xda every now and then
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Make your mind up. Now or then? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> I can't help it. I get distracted easily.

Click to collapse



I hear you bro

I'm on same boat
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Make your mind up. Now or then?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought Brits had better grasp of English than others..

Guess not

"And" in the sense both has to be satisfied

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> I can't help it. I get distracted easily.

Click to collapse









Deadly. said:


> I hear you bro
> 
> I'm on same boat
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



So it's true what they say about kids nowadays. Every second has ADHD.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Kinda sorta...  for people with ADD...  or maybe ADHD... can't remember which...  never taken it, but it allows you to stay awake for a long time from what I hear... :sly:

Click to collapse





Sounds useful in an emergency though.


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> I hear you bro
> 
> I'm on same boat
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahem. I'm not a brit  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> I hear you bro
> 
> I'm on same boat
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. And I'm also an extreme procrastinator. A bad combination.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> So it's true what they say about kids nowadays. Every second has ADHD....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



im not a kid:sly:




undercover said:


> Ahem. I'm not a brit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you didn't get citizenship yet?

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Yeah. And I'm also an extreme procrastinator. A bad combination.

Click to collapse



Actually, probably the worst!!!  Phones gonna die, be back in a bit.......


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> im not a kid:sly:
> 
> 
> you didn't get citizenship yet?
> ...

Click to collapse



No. And not applying for one either. What for? Will do for kids though probably. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Actually, probably the worst!!!  Phones gonna die, be back in a bit.......

Click to collapse



My GPA can attest to that.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> No. And not applying for one either. What for? Will do for kids though probably.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You get free goodies right? Like free treatment or something.. is that a green card? My relatives live in London.. from 8 years or so.. you need to be in UK for 6 years to get it right? I thought it had benifits for family members..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> You get free goodies right? Like free treatment or something.. is that a green card? My relatives live in London.. from 8 years or so.. you need to be in UK for 6 years to get it right? I thought it had benifits for family members..
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I'm from EU. Equal rights. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> I'm from EU. Equal rights.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh OK.. I had to Google EU lol.. got it though..

@veeman.. we have same story alright 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi frat.

Bye frat. 



veeman said:


> Yeah. And I'm also an extreme procrastinator. A bad combination.

Click to collapse



^^Ditto for me. At least the procrastinator bit...
Dunno what combination he's talking about.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi frat.
> 
> Bye frat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi queefy

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 21, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm sleepy
> 
> ___________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



NO.
I'M SLEEPY. 




QuantumFoam said:


> uhmmm what does sleepy say?
> 
> Ohai apex. I'm a doctor. I work. Internship. I hate monginis
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop now, you cheap knockoff.
You'll never be as good as the real thing. 




veeman said:


> Cramming for Statistics final exam tomorrow. Boy am I lazy.
> 
> Any tips on how to concentrate for long periods of time?

Click to collapse



Green tea with lemon juice.
Scientifically proven to cause miracles. 




Deadly. said:


> Hi queefy
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Ohai NEETU.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hey everyone, just started to play Ingress



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



devstaff said:


> Hey everyone, just started to play Ingress

Click to collapse



Have you joined the forum and made an introduction yet? 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



devstaff said:


> Hey everyone, just started to play Ingress

Click to collapse



Oh no! Not you tooo

Then ingressforums.cu.cc it is for you then..

And hi.. I was about to sleep

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> NO.
> I'M SLEEPY.
> 
> Stop now, you cheap knockoff.
> ...

Click to collapse



You still online 

Go sleep



jugg1es said:


> Have you joined the forum and made an introduction yet?
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



you beat me to it:banghead:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Oh no! Not you tooo
> 
> Then ingressforums.cu.cc it is for you then..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slow deadly is slow 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Slow deadly is slow
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



But I was more helpful 

As the saying goes... slow and steady , wins the race

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I may or may not be around for a few days guys. Some crazy weird stuff is going down right now.. seriously.

I'm honestly freaking out..  
Hopefully I'll talk to you guys soon.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Have you joined the forum and made an introduction yet?
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



Nope, not yet.







Deadly. said:


> Oh no! Not you tooo
> 
> Then ingressforums.cu.cc it is for you then..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill do it tomorow when im on my PC.



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I may or may not be around for a few days guys. Some crazy weird stuff is going down right now.. seriously.
> 
> I'm honestly freaking out..
> Hopefully I'll talk to you guys soon.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope everything is alright..
OK.. let us know what's that weird stuff when you get free

PS: you have a invite waiting to accept on gtalk by nitu............

@devstaff... also search ingress forum I'm tapatalk to get on app..
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



devstaff said:


> Nope, not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk works 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> Tapatalk works
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



Great, but ill wait untill tomorow. Also get a com domain, they cost $1 on GoDaddy.



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



devstaff said:


> Great, but ill wait untill tomorow. Also get a com domain, they cost $1 on GoDaddy.

Click to collapse



That's QF's baby.   I'm just the resident moderator 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> That's QF's baby.   I'm just the resident moderator
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



Ok, but could you tell QF about it?



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> That's QF's baby.   I'm just the resident moderator
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



Who let you do that!? Crazy, crazy people! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Who let you do that!? Crazy, crazy people!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I suggested someone sensible, they accepted then i think he asked me just to balance things out a bit 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## undercover (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> I suggested someone sensible, they accepted then i think he asked me just to balance things out a bit
> 
> _ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
> —Baltasar Gracian _

Click to collapse



Gotcha. That makes sense. I hope they got someone like Pulser to balance you out. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Gotcha. That makes sense. I hope they got someone like Pulser to balance you out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



SimonTS 

_ A wise man gets more use from his enemies than a fool from his friends.
—Baltasar Gracian _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I didnt die after hitting my self with a hammer after rewirin broadband wires. Do u guys hate switching broadband providers.


Anyway wheres the proof apex wanted from jessica. Also quite a few havent posted tots yet. I wanna see ToTs

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## werked (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Who's Jessica?? No one here by that name.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



werked said:


> Who's Jessica?? No one here by that name.

Click to collapse



Hermit

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## werked (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



4D1L said:


> Hermit
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



4D1L said:


> Hermit
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Its pennywise....


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Me?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> Me?

Click to collapse



Yep, that'd be you....


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> Me?

Click to collapse



Yess u. Who else? U were told to provide a picture of u holding a peice of paper saying "I'm Jessica and I'm a girl"


_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



4D1L said:


> Yess u. Who else? U were told to provide a picture of u holding a peice of paper saying "I'm Jessica and I'm a girl"
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure that's not what it's supposed to say.


----------



## Apex (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not what it's supposed to say.

Click to collapse



But it could have been sufficient! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Why is tapatalk failing me??

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



4D1L said:


> Why is tapatalk failing me??
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



You mean, why is fapatalk tailing you? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not what it's supposed to say.

Click to collapse



Told ya. Thissssss   vvvvvv







Apex_Strider said:


> But it could have been sufficient!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> You mean, why is fapatalk tailing you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is why. Vvvv

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

So.... How are y'all ?


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> So.... How are y'all ?

Click to collapse



Dead by the looks of it 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Undead, friend. I'm undead.


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Grumpy cat, did you catch the Inauguration?

 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Undead, friend. I'm undead.

Click to collapse



JR, long time no see. How are you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Anybody know why the Stock Browser.apk would be constantly force closing on just one ROM?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> Anybody know why the Stock Browser.apk would be constantly force closing on just one ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Incompatible framework? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

That was today? Lol. That's how much I care. I'm counting the days down 4 more years for the next guy, hopefully he's less useless.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Incompatible framework?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't change any framework files. I did add some to get a launcher and the walkman app to work.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> That was today? Lol. That's how much I care. I'm counting the days down 4 more years for the next guy, hopefully he's less useless.

Click to collapse



If only Mitt Romney won. 
Not what I would call "good" , but definitely better than 'Bama.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That was today? Lol. That's how much I care. I'm counting the days down 4 more years for the next guy, hopefully he's less useless.

Click to collapse



They're all useless, and we're all screwed. Nothing can be done about this.

Now, to stray away from any further political discussions:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> JR, long time no see. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm good, evidently a self-proclaimed zombie, but good.


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm good, evidently a self-proclaimed zombie, but good.

Click to collapse



Glad to hear. 


Apex. Meerkats FTW. Feck ponies and spidies. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> Glad to hear.
> 
> 
> Apex. Meerkats FTW. Feck ponies and spidies.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jRi0T68 said:


> That was today? Lol. That's how much I care. I'm counting the days down 4 more years for the next guy, hopefully he's less useless.

Click to collapse



Presidents don't do nearly as much as everyone thinks they do.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Presidents don't do nearly as much as everyone thinks they do.

Click to collapse



They do a lot more than you probably think.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Presidents don't do nearly as much as everyone thinks they do.

Click to collapse



I don't think they really do much. They have a big job, yes. They also have an important job. And there's Checks and Balances, so he doesn't have too much power.


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



trell959 said:


> They do a lot more than you probably think.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. They don't.


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

Question for anyone who knows anything about Ubuntu: I'm getting this error when trying to download and install updates, apparently my repositories are borked somehow, and I'm not sure how to get them all straightened out.


```
W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
, W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/claudiocn/slm/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
, E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
```

If anyone knows what's going on here, and how I can resolve this irritation, I will buy you a beer.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> No. They don't.

Click to collapse



Sorry, President Veeman.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Question for anyone who knows anything about Ubuntu: I'm getting this error when trying to download and install updates, apparently my repositories are borked somehow, and I'm not sure how to get them all straightened out.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



May not be helpful, but...
Read:


> “Failed to fetch” errors for PPAs …
> 
> You may start getting “Failed to fetch” error messages when updating your software sources (e.g. through “apt-get update” or “Reload package information” in Synaptic), which may be due to a bug we’ve just cleaned up in Launchpad’s PPAs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or check these websites:
This: http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/failed-to-fetch-errors-for-ppas
Or this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/my-ppas-dont-work-properly-4175424779/


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> May not be helpful, but...
> Read:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, seen that and been through that. I just need a clean copy of the repositories to place in my sources.list(/etc/apt)-gedit, but nothing seems to be cooperating...


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



trell959 said:


> Sorry, President Veeman.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good good junior. I see you are practicing for the day when I take over, but you shan't call me president. Supreme leader will do.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Wow. 
I wasted almost an hour on this horrible guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36807592
Also... Hi guyz


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Hello, i heard you dont read posts after your posts
> 
> Or before your post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do. Sometimes I just don't reply. I'm a procrastinator, but, when I hold things back, I don't get to them. So not really a procrastinator. Just been busy really. With school and the sorts. 



Jessica said:


> Bad_Wolf (Behave yourself. :sly: )
> Ohia Deadly
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



OK Jessica. 



Axis_Drummer said:


> Ah ok. Well hello bad_wolf. I shall call you Wolfy
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yeah, I like it. I shall update my signature so everyone knows!

And, where did the underscore come from? It's Bad-Wolf.


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer.


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

What's up wolf pup?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Nothin much. 6:21 in the morning. Going to school in an hour. Updated signature. What about you?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis-Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Nothin much. 6:21 in the morning. Going to school in an hour. Updated signature. What about you?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis-Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



9:22 pm here. I have a Statistics exam tomorrow so I was studying for that most of today.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I had an exam the other day. Have new ToTs been added?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> 9:22 pm here. I have a Statistics exam tomorrow so I was studying for that most of today.

Click to collapse



Hahaha. I've finished exams.  In fact, I "Aced" them.
Nice to get rid of all that stress. Now I'm hoping for a snow day. Two years ago, we had 9 snow days. Last year, we had 0. 
It's pretty bad outside there...


----------



## trell959 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Good good junior. I see you are practicing for the day when I take over, but you shan't call me president. Supreme leader will do.

Click to collapse



I lol'd 








Or did I???

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hey Jessica. Auto correct suggested Jesus instead of Jessica just then lol. It's snowing in England. Too bad I'm not there to enjoy it. So, what's been happening lately. And, your aroma scripting guide thing looks pretty neat. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I'm a firm believer that the President shouldn't be credited or blamed for all that happens while he's in office.

The most important job of any leader, speaking from massive experience professionally, is to make sure those under him are doing their job and that he has the right people working for him.

That being said... ObamaCare. He didn't write it, but he ****ed up big time having anything to do with it, nor has almost anything he said he'd do been done.

The sad thing is, I've never voted FOR any candidate, just against the bigger jackass who is running against the candidate I favor. It's the lesser of two evils. I want a president who tells it like it is, doesn't play the bull**** media games, and LISTENS TO WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT without concern for his second term.  No need to spend the last year and a half of your first term campaigning for the second.

/politics


----------



## _Variable (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hey all, im in school

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm a firm believer that the President shouldn't be credited or blamed for all that happens while he's in office.
> 
> The most important job of any leader, speaking from massive experience professionally, is to make sure those under him are doing their job and that he has the right people working for him.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To be fair, nobody *ever* votes for a candidate.


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> Hahaha. I've finished exams.  In fact, I "Aced" them.
> Nice to get rid of all that stress. Now I'm hoping for a snow day. Two years ago, we had 9 snow days. Last year, we had 0.
> It's pretty bad outside there...

Click to collapse



I have semester finals this week.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm a firm believer that the President shouldn't be credited or blamed for all that happens while he's in office.
> 
> The most important job of any leader, speaking from massive experience professionally, is to make sure those under him are doing their job and that he has the right people working for him.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Words from a wise man.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> I have semester finals this week.

Click to collapse



When did school start for you? Or when does it end?


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> When did school start for you? Or when does it end?

Click to collapse



It ends on June 7 and starts on Sept something.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> It ends on June 7 and starts on Sept something.

Click to collapse



Lucky. 
School ends on June 6, started in August sometime.
But you go off to college after school, right?


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> Lucky.
> School ends on June 6, started in August sometime.
> But you go off to college after school, right?

Click to collapse



Yeah, next fall. Hopefully.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

On an unrelated note, does anybody know the easiest way to get around a college's sercurity blocker? My brother needs to get around it. He asked me to help. He also said he was interested in the Nexus 10, but even that website is blocked.


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Proxies


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Proxies

Click to collapse



That's what I was thinking. But sometimes they don't work.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



veeman said:


> Presidents don't do nearly as much as everyone thinks they do.

Click to collapse



yes they do:sly:
Look at me and this vvvvv




trell959 said:


> They do a lot more than you probably think.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Jessica said:


> I don't think they really do much. They have a big job, yes. They also have an important job. And there's Checks and Balances, so he doesn't have too much power.

Click to collapse



you think wrong 

And hello everyone.. 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> yes they do:sly:
> Look at me and this vvvvv
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. You know nothing. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

Off-topic has died. 
Hi lurkers too afraid to post.

Art
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••
|√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√
|ππππππππππππππ
|°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°
|~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~•
|****************
°•••••••••••••••••••••••


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Too early for the guys to be sleeping.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



roofrider said:


> Too early for the guys to be sleeping.

Click to collapse



Zombies?


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Zombies?

Click to collapse



Prolly...or maybe they are just getting drunk. Expect Apex to post "I haz a hangover" pretty soon.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



roofrider said:


> Prolly...or maybe they are just getting drunk. Expect Apex to post "I haz a hangover" pretty soon.

Click to collapse



he already did this morning. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



roofrider said:


> Prolly...or maybe they are just getting drunk. Expect Apex to post "I haz a hangover" pretty soon.

Click to collapse



U mean hungover

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



cascabel said:


> he already did this morning.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're supposed to be asleep 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> U mean hungover
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Hung over what? Can't you call someone to help you get down?
This seems familiar...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You're supposed to be asleep
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



Look who's talking

This is getting old though :sly:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You're supposed to be asleep
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



you too.  it's 1:50pm here. i'm not that lazy. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> Hung over what? Can't you call someone to help you get down?
> This seems familiar...

Click to collapse



I wasn't the one who is hungover:sly:

And youdontsay.jpg

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hung over what? Can't you call someone to help you get down?
> This seems familiar...

Click to collapse









Image fail??? It's a funnyjunk.


----------



## werked (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

What's up muffz?!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



werked said:


> What's up muffz?!

Click to collapse



Just awaiting my new username change...


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> Just awaiting my new username change...

Click to collapse



ohgodno.jpg

hiya werked.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



werked said:


> What's up muffz?!

Click to collapse



ohai, the same sky which we all share?




Jessica said:


> Just awaiting my new username change...

Click to collapse


 this is becoming a daily routine:sly:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Let's play a game! Whoever can guess my new username will get... um.... three free thanks!
"And let the odds be ever in your favor"


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you too.  it's 1:50pm here. i'm not that lazy.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where you frm? Malaysia, Sg, Thailand?
Oh yes, Manila maybe not Thai, thanks Deadly.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> Let's play a game! Whoever can guess my new username will get... um.... three free thanks!
> "And let the odds be ever in your favor"

Click to collapse



Uuuummmmm... no thanks

@roof.. Indonesia I believe..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Let's play a game! Whoever can guess my new username will get... um.... three free thanks!
> "And let the odds be ever in your favor"

Click to collapse



Hermit!! I win!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Uuuummmmm... no thanks
> 
> @roof.. Indonesia I believe..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Incorrect!
New game. Guess incorrectly three times, and face a _*getsuga tensho*_ head on.







roofrider said:


> Hermit!! I win!!

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------

Aw man... Where'd I leave Tensa Zangetsu?


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Then it has to be Pennywise.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

That would be awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Good morning everyone!



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That would be awesome.

Click to collapse



Lol i like pennywise too but s/he might've chosen a weird manga name for all we know.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



roofrider said:


> Then it has to be Pennywise.

Click to collapse



Strike two...
Dang it Renji! This is serious! Tell him Rukia!

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Lol i like pennywise too but s/he might've chosen a weird manga name for all we know.

Click to collapse



You're getting warmer....
Bankai!


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Strike two...
> Dang it Renji! This is serious! Tell him Rukia!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait, you're not schizophrenic are you?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



roofrider said:


> Wait, you're not schizophrenic are you?

Click to collapse



What does that mean? 
Urahara, are you trying to kill me?!


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> What does that mean?
> Urahara, are you trying to kill me?!

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure he is.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



roofrider said:


> I'm pretty sure he is.

Click to collapse



Definitely not. 
Kenpachi, you're insane!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I doNt knOw what my guess should Be, hOwever, that shoulDnt stop mY guessing. It Could be mAny diffeREnt thingS.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Looks like someone cleared up that "noobs" post.



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Well goodnight everybody. I might be gone tomorrow. Depends on if we have a snow day or not. :fingers-crossed:
Edit: Looks like the local district schools are closed. According to my school rules, I get a snow day, whether my school is closed or not.
In other words, I'm not sleeping anymore.

---------- Post added at 02:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------

Free ingress codes? :sly::sly::sly:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2111632


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Looks like someone cleared up that "noobs" post.

Click to collapse



Yup hit the report button and they're on it like wolves.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



roofrider said:


> Yup hit the report button and they're on it like wolves.

Click to collapse



Lol, true,  but no report button aymore in Tapatalk.



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*





Unexpected ending is unexpected.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



devstaff said:


> Lol, true,  but no report button aymore in Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Open in browser. You should know better


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Unexpected ending is unexpected.

Click to collapse



Lol, dafuq are you watching...go sleep.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



roofrider said:


> Lol, dafuq are you watching...go sleep.

Click to collapse



This:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Meh, nobody noticed hidden message in my last post.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Meh, nobody noticed hidden message in my last post.

Click to collapse



Nobody cares what it was.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jRi0T68 said:


> That would be awesome.

Click to collapse



It didn't make sense even when i went through previous post to get a grasp on it 

KC... you eez back

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> This:

Click to collapse



Fail.jpg

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Keep up. I was back earlier


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Keep up. I was back earlier

Click to collapse



Lurking doesn't count 

If you mean last post before that.. meh, it counts as same visit.. because its under a hour time

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Lurking doesn't count
> 
> If you mean last post before that.. meh, it counts as same visit.. because its under a hour time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't lurk anywhere. My post count proves that


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

If I end up having school tomorrow I'm screwed.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I don't lurk anywhere. My post count proves that

Click to collapse



lol.. I might end up crossing your count soon if I go on like this 

@urahara.. what you did to get into that

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> If I end up having school tomorrow I'm screwed.

Click to collapse



Lol, im in school right now



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> lol.. I might end up crossing your count soon if I go on like this
> 
> @urahara.. what you did to get into that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a chance 
Even though I post less and less these days, it'll still take you ages


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> lol.. I might end up crossing your count soon if I go on like this
> 
> @urahara.. what you did to get into that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? 

---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Lol, im in school right now

Click to collapse



That sucks. It's 3AM here. Have to wake up in 2 hours if we have school.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Not a chance
> Even though I post less and less these days, it'll still take you ages

Click to collapse



Well, I really don't want it to happen either.. but from last month alone its around 4k+ 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Well, I really don't want it to happen either.. but from last month alone its around 4k+
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



If you don't want it to happen, don't let it. Not like it really matters either way though.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



KidCarter93 said:


> If you don't want it to happen, don't let it. Not like it really matters either way though.

Click to collapse



Ya, not worried about count.. just the time I'm spending on xda is getting high that's all.. have to triple the amount I spend on studies..

Problem is.. it won't make a difference I guess.. 3*0=0

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Nobody cares what it was.

Click to collapse



I expected that post, but didn't expect it would be you.  You're coming around these parts more frequently again.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I expected that post, but didn't expect it would be you.  You're coming around these parts more frequently again.

Click to collapse



Nobody cares? 
@Deadly and KidCarter
What the heck are you talking about?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Lulz. Just poking fun at your pending name change.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I expected that post, but didn't expect it would be you.  You're coming around these parts more frequently again.

Click to collapse



Only for the moment


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> Nobody cares?
> @Deadly and KidCarter
> What the heck are you talking about?

Click to collapse



ask kc:sly:

Its better than school talk though

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> That sucks. It's 3AM here. Have to wake up in 2 hours if we have school.

Click to collapse



2 hrs of sleep is no good. Don't sleep at all, that would be much better. I are serious.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Jessica said:


> What?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We have no "snow days" here, its even school if its a snow storm.



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



roofrider said:


> 2 hrs of sleep is no good. Don't sleep at all, that would be much better. I are serious.

Click to collapse



Nah. I may not have school tomorrow, so I'll try to sleep. Plus, I may be sick. I literally cannot stop shaking.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hai

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



OptimusLove said:


> Hai
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai Ella..

You shouldn't bump threads unless its been 24 hours from last post.. I'm talking about the s-alarm thread..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Ohai Ella..
> 
> You shouldn't bump threads unless its been 24 hours from last post.. I'm talking about the s-alarm thread..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh ok. 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



OptimusLove said:


> Hai
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Optimus



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

I should sleep, but I'm watching Wag the Dog, great movie.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

http://www.reddit.com/r/chideltaalpha

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Count the hulk into the house!?  No I won't smash things 

 LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Count the hulk into the house!?  No I won't smash things
> 
> LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!

Click to collapse



Read OP and feel free to join in!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Count the hulk into the house!?  No I won't smash things
> 
> LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!

Click to collapse



The hulk will have to change his avatar to join the frat.  We can call you monster muffin 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Count the hulk into the house!?  No I won't smash things
> 
> LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!

Click to collapse



HULK SEE.
HULK PLEDGE!!! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> The hulk will have to change his avatar to join the frat.  We can call you monster muffin
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



Buuuuuut I just changed it to hulk.! Okay let me become iron man if you prefer that! 

 LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Buuuuuut I just changed it to hulk.! Okay let me become iron man if you prefer that!
> 
> LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!

Click to collapse



Just change it to a green muffin xD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Buuuuuut I just changed it to hulk.! Okay let me become iron man if you prefer that!
> 
> LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!

Click to collapse



If you want to join the frat, you have to change it to a muffin for 2 weeks...  the op is a good place to start if thinking of joining


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Buuuuuut I just changed it to hulk.! Okay let me become iron man if you prefer that!
> 
> LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!

Click to collapse



HULK PUT PHOTO OF MUFFIN IN PROFILE!!! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Just change it to a green muffin xD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



We will call it, the moldy muffin...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> We will call it, the moldy muffin...

Click to collapse



HULKY MUFFIN IS HULKY.
NOT MOLDY. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK PUT PHOTO OF MUFFIN IN PROFILE!!!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Avatar under construction. Comin back with a muffin shortly! 


 LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULKY MUFFIN IS HULKY.
> NOT MOLDY.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I think your caps lock key is stuck... . And if I see a green muffin, I think mold, or maybe a confused cupcake... 
Time for bed now that the skinny and quasi shock is wearing off...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I think your caps lock key is stuck... . And if I see a green muffin, I think mold, or maybe a confused cupcake...
> Time for bed now that the skinny shock is over...

Click to collapse



YA HULK SURPRISED BY SKINNY DRAMA...

ALSO, THIS HOW HULK ALWAYS TALK.

HOW YOU, CHRIS BUNCH?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> YA HULK SURPRISED BY SKINNY DRAMA...
> 
> ALSO, THIS HOW HULK ALWAYS TALK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't use my last name in an open forum...  are you crazy!  Jk jk...  pretty well, tired, bed time! See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Avatar under construction. Comin back with a muffin shortly!
> 
> 
> LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!

Click to collapse



Seems we have a new muffin in house

Unofficial welcome 

Get your app sig and avatar fixed soon!

@sleepy... wait.... queefy...

My eyes are complaining :banghead::banghead:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Don't use my last name in an open forum...  are you crazy!  Jk jk...  pretty well, tired, bed time! See y'all tomorrow!

Click to collapse



You mean you all "bunch" tomorrow 

Seewhatididthere

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Don't use my last name in an open forum...  are you crazy!  Jk jk...  pretty well, tired, bed time! See y'all tomorrow!

Click to collapse



BYE CB. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Seems we have a new muffin in house
> 
> Unofficial welcome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol...  funny guy in the house!  Night deadly!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol...  funny guy in the house!  Night deadly!

Click to collapse



Night... sleep easy..

I'm going back home tonight 
Me gusta

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Night... sleep easy..
> 
> I'm going back home tonight
> Me gusta
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U RUN HOME EVERY FEW DAYS, U PUS$Y....

STAY IN THE HOSTEL. MAKE YOU STRONG. MAKE YOU HULK. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Y U RUN HOME EVERY FEW DAYS, U PUS$Y....
> 
> STAY IN THE HOSTEL. MAKE YOU STRONG. MAKE YOU HULK.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Mad doc is mad

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Y U RUN HOME EVERY FEW DAYS, U PUS$Y....
> 
> STAY IN THE HOSTEL. MAKE YOU STRONG. MAKE YOU HULK.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Something urgent came up:banghead:

And I ain't no pu**y
I'm living in hostel from 9 years, you are a hostel noob in front of me 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Mad doc is mad
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



HI TROLL 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

LOL this is fun!  
Am I good now Sir (/Sirs) 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Lifehacker7 said:


> LOL this is fun!
> Am I good now Sir (/Sirs)
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE!

Click to collapse



IS THAT MUFFIN?
IS THAT SNAKE? 

CONFUSION MAKE HULK ANGRY...

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> IS THAT MUFFIN?
> IS THAT SNAKE?
> 
> CONFUSION MAKE HULK ANGRY...
> ...

Click to collapse



Muffin in the background. 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> IS THAT MUFFIN?
> IS THAT SNAKE?
> 
> CONFUSION MAKE HULK ANGRY...
> ...

Click to collapse



Being hulk make english die,
Hulk bad, berry bad

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Lifehacker7 said:


> LOL this is fun!
> Am I good now Sir (/Sirs)
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE!

Click to collapse



Welcome to trolls jungle..

Oh crap.. I mean welcome to frat house..

You need seal of approval from QF on avatar though.. which ain't easy I tell ya

@Alan.. ohai there!

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Something urgent came up:banghead:
> 
> And I ain't no pu**y
> I'm living in hostel from 9 years, you are a hostel noob in front of me
> ...

Click to collapse



HULK LIVE IN HOSTEL FOR 5 YEARS NOW.

NOT EXACTLY NOOB, NEETA. 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Being hulk make english die,
> Hulk bad, berry bad
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



BEING HULK FUN.

UNTIL YOU MAURE HULK ANGRY. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK LIVE IN HOSTEL FOR 5 YEARS NOW.
> 
> NOT EXACTLY NOOB, NEETA.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Yet 5 is nothing in front of 9.. 

Anyway cut the yelling:banghead::banghead::sly:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Yet 5 is nothing in front of 9..
> 
> Anyway cut the yelling:banghead::banghead::sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SENSITIVE NEETA IS SENSITIVE.

ANYWAY HULK NOT YELL.
THIS HOW HULK NORMALLY TALK.
UNLESS HULK ANGRY. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> SENSITIVE NEETA IS SENSITIVE.
> 
> ANYWAY HULK NOT YELL.
> THIS HOW HULK NORMALLY TALK.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hulk is now a muffin. He doesn't get angry! 
A lil bit of understanding tells life that u are hulk too! 
Sir.! 
You hulk! 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> SENSITIVE NEETA IS SENSITIVE.
> 
> ANYWAY HULK NOT YELL.
> THIS HOW HULK NORMALLY TALK.
> ...

Click to collapse



Then be angry and stfu

Clear data or reinstall your keyboard app

I think the key is stuck.. and you don't wanna admit you can't fix it..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Welcome to trolls jungle..
> 
> Oh crap.. I mean welcome to first house..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To approve or not to approve. Hmmm 




______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> Welcome to trolls jungle..
> 
> Oh crap.. I mean welcome to first house..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi fancy pants hostel boy

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK LIVE IN HOSTEL FOR 5 YEARS NOW.
> 
> NOT EXACTLY NOOB, NEETA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hulk has tiny doodle,
A tiny green doodle

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> To approve or not to approve. Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HI QF. MEET SLEEPY HULK. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Hi fancy pants hostel boy
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse


 me no kid:thumbdown:

And it was frat not first house.. auto correct fail :banghead:
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HI QF. MEET SLEEPY HULK.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Deadly cans be the shmekxy nurse


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Hi fancy pants hostel boy
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> ...

Click to collapse



Alan, Gtalk







SleepyKrushna said:


> HI QF. MEET SLEEPY HULK.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



You're supposed to be busy :sly:



______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> me no kid:thumbdown:
> 
> And it was frat not first house.. auto correct fail :banghead:
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Reasons.


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Alan, Gtalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HULK GET FREE AT 2.40 FROM GENETICS SEMINAR.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Alan, Gtalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry QF,
Im on mobile,
Cant gtalk,
Goin work a few minutes

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK GET FREE AT 2.40 FROM GENETICS SEMINAR.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Soft, mushy hulk 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Sorry QF,
> Im on mobile,
> Cant gtalk,
> Goin work a few minutes
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU WORK NIGHTS? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Deadly cans be the shmekxy nurse
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse







deathnotice01 said:


> Reasons.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



too many are there.. can't fit in a post
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Sorry QF,
> Im on mobile,
> Cant gtalk,
> Goin work a few minutes
> ...

Click to collapse



OK
Listen. You know that icon you made? Well I really loved it and wanna make make it my wallpaper. Could you make a high def one for me please? 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK GET FREE AT 2.40 FROM GENETICS SEMINAR.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Hulk make better pants and shirt,
Hulk too soft

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Hello noobz.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> OK
> Listen. You know that icon you made? Well I really loved it and wanna make make it my wallpaper. Could you make a high def one for me please?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure thang,
I have the psd in me lappy,
Will pm you once im loose

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Hello noobz.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I seem to recall dex calling YOU a n00b 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Hello noobz.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi zboons

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Sure thang,
> I have the psd in me lappy,
> Will pm you once im loose
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. 
1920x1080 please 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Hi zboons
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



Hi spoonz

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Hi spoonz
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Also,




GIMMEH YOUR N4 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Hello noobz.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop looking into mirror 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I seem to recall dex calling YOU a n00b
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



Pff, Dex is a knob.... noob, I mean. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> too many are there.. can't fit in a post
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Hulk hates your reasons,
Sleepy hulk disapproves

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> too many are there.. can't fit in a post
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



1. HE AN OLD [email protected] OF 25 YEARS AGE.

2. HE NOT BOY, MAYBE GIRL? 
(Neeta is a girl's name)

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> 1. HE AN OLD [email protected] OF 25 YEARS AGE.
> 
> 2. HE NOT BOY, MAYBE GIRL?
> (Neeta is a girl's name)
> ...

Click to collapse



If someone is an old fag at 25,what am I at 29? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> Hello noobz.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



SLEEPY HULK SAY HI TO STINKY. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> 1. HE AN OLD [email protected] OF 25 YEARS AGE.
> 
> 2. HE NOT BOY, MAYBE GIRL?
> (Neeta is a girl's name)
> ...

Click to collapse



In the aftermath of the Jessica gender crisis, the Chi Delta Alpha in collaboration with XDA-Developers brings to you an all new episode of gender crisis stories featuring ......



***Drum Roll***




.......deaaaaaaadllyyyyyyyy. 
*applause*

______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> If someone is an old fag at 25,what am I at 29?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Older fag?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Hulk hates your reasons,
> Sleepy hulk disapproves
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



he is a vicey

I dont need his approval 




SleepyKrushna said:


> 1. HE AN OLD [email protected] OF 25 YEARS AGE.
> 
> 2. HE NOT BOY, MAYBE GIRL?
> (Neeta is a girl's name)
> ...

Click to collapse



who is neeta

I'm 24.. and its not too old PR too young... its just perfect 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> If someone is an old fag at 25,what am I at 29?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OLD BAG?
OLD GAG?
OLD, WITH LOTS OF SAG? 

HOWEVER OLD YOU MAY BE, HAVE SWAG. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> In the aftermath of the Jessica gender crisis, the Chi Delta Alpha in collaboration with XDA-Developers brings to you an all new episode of gender crisis stories featuring ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought front row seats

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> I bought front row seats
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



HULK GET POPCORN. :beer:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> OLD BAG?
> OLD GAG?
> OLD, WITH LOTS OF SAG?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hulk no has swag,
Have swag hulk,
Many many swags

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Older fag?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Keep at it and I'll serve you a death notice 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> In the aftermath of the Jessica gender crisis, the Chi Delta Alpha in collaboration with XDA-Developers brings to you an all new episode of gender crisis stories featuring ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dafuq I just read:sly::sly:

I never said a thing about gender..:banghead::banghead:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



undercover said:


> :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Keep at it and I'll serve you a death notice
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Much fappy to oblige.

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Much fappy to oblige.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> dafuq I just read:sly::sly:
> 
> I never said a thing about gender..:banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dance monkey!
Me and hulk paid front row seats,
We wants our show!
With or without swag

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Much fappy to oblige.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



DON'T POST HERE WHEN YOU'RE FAPPY. 

THAT GROSS HULK OUT. :thumbdown:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> DON'T POST HERE WHEN YOU'RE FAPPY.
> 
> THAT GROSS HULK OUT. :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



hulk more gross,
Hulk has green jonsons

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Dance monkey!
> Me and hulk paid front row seats,
> We wants our show!
> With or without swag
> ...

Click to collapse



I no see any

**looks around**

You boys got robbed by QF
Go sue him

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Dance monkey!
> Me and hulk paid front row seats,
> We wants our show!
> With or without swag
> ...

Click to collapse



SHHH!!!!

MONKEY DON'T KNOW HE ENTERTAINING US.
DON'T GIVE MONKEY CLUE. :banghead:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Deadly. said:


> I no see any
> 
> **looks around**
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We make QF eat hulks swags,
Many many swags

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> SHHH!!!!
> 
> MONKEY DON'T KNOW HE ENTERTAINING US.
> DON'T GIVE MONKEY CLUE. :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Money?
Wer?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

@qf still no giveaway sorted, stars are going down 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



jugg1es said:


> @qf still no giveaway sorted, stars are going down
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



Not fair 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

@Qf - am I approved.?  
Next? 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Not fair
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



Life's not fair 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## _Variable (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*

Has anyone seen the subreddit i made?

r/chideltaalpha

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



OptimusLove said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/chideltaalpha
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq is this? 





Lifehacker7 said:


> Count the hulk into the house!?  No I won't smash things
> 
> LIFE! Enjoy it while you Still have it!

Click to collapse



Hey, I know you! 


What's up, Life? 




undercover said:


> Hello noobz.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Greetings, fool. 





OptimusLove said:


> Has anyone seen the subreddit i made?
> 
> r/chideltaalpha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really, dafuq is this? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Your AIO Banana Nut Muffin Thread!*



Apex_Strider said:


> Hey, I know you!
> 
> 
> What's up, Life?

Click to collapse



Nothin big sir . Tryin out your house! 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Nothin big sir . Tryin out your house!
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



Awesome! I was wondering if anyone from the A2 side would ever pop in. Good to have you here! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Awesome! I was wondering if anyone from the A2 side would ever pop in. Good to have you here!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> @Qf - am I approved.?
> Next?
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



Yes. And thank sleepy. He cracked me up 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



I don't know you 
Gimme an intro NAOO!!! 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## _Variable (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Dafuq is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A subreddit for us, if your lazy to go on XDA, just open reddit.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
 GApps+ | Not your typical Gapps.zip


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> I don't know you
> Gimme an intro NAOO!!!
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Prawn
Go easy on new guy 

And I'm featured on title 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> I don't know you
> Gimme an intro NAOO!!!
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



THIS, THIS and just incase my post isn't clear enough, THIS 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> I don't know you
> Gimme an intro NAOO!!!
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Probably you haven't hung around a lot in the a2 forums 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> I don't know you
> Gimme an intro NAOO!!!
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Touché. 

We here in the House have come from all over. Some of us know each other from other (now defunct) threads in OT, others just began to get to know everyone. We've made it the idea that all new pledges give a short introduction to themselves -- who they are, what they do, hobbies, interests, experiences on xda, or anything of interest they'd like to include. 

Once written, I add them to the Members/Pledge lists, so we can all refer to their posts. It's a good way to familiarize ourselves with the group, so when you get a moment... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Prawn
> Go easy on new guy
> 
> And I'm featured on title
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Touché.
> 
> We here in the House have come from all over. Some of us know each other from other (now defunct) threads in OT, others just began to get to know everyone. We've made it the idea that all new pledges give a short introduction to themselves -- who they are, what they do, hobbies, interests, experiences on xda, or anything of interest they'd like to include.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no Gtalk :what:


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Probably you haven't hung around a lot in the a2 forums
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



Ya, I don't know you either apart from bumping around at ot in different threads..

But , intro is required here.. we all gave one... check from 493-407 etc page to get an idea about how what and what not...

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Y u no Gtalk :what:
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



I'm a' Gtalkin' you. 





Deadly. said:


> Ya, I don't know you either apart from bumping around at ot in different threads..
> 
> But , intro is required here.. we all gave one... check from 493-407 etc page to get an idea about how what and what not...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, in the OP. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Y u no Gtalk :what:
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



Y u no try? He do gtalk

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Y u no try? He do gtalk
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



He no reply


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> I'm a' Gtalkin' you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya that too

I kinda forgot you get around to do OP updates often

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Here goes ma introduction. 
Name - Ashwas . 18 years old. From india. 
I don remember how and for what I came to xda. 
Doing my engineering ( mechanical )
That's it!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Sorry u've confused. I oly made 2 threads!  never in ma life bumped a thread.
> Btw here goes ma introduction.
> I'm Ashwas. Studying 2nd year B.E (mech).
> Havin holidays now. So chillin
> ...

Click to collapse



lol.. you read me wrong.. I meant we chatting (bumping) in other ot threads..

And that's one of the shortest intros! Btw.. it was 403-407.. Damn small keys onscreen
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> lol.. you read me wrong.. I meant we chatting (bumping) in other ot threads..
> 
> And that's one of the shortest intros! Btw.. it was 403-407.. Damn small keys onscreen
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh sorry about that!  

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Sorry u've confused. I oly made 2 threads!  never in ma life bumped a thread.
> Btw here goes ma introduction.
> I'm Ashwas. Studying 2nd year B.E (mech).
> Havin holidays now. So chillin
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi we calls u ashley,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> I'm a' Gtalkin' you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey great leader,
how's my texan buddy hanggin?


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



deathnotice01 said:


> Hi we calls u ashley,
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> ...

Click to collapse



Nooooooo! That seems girly name!  I would just prefer " life ".!  

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Nooooooo! That seems girly name!  I would just prefer " life ".!
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



Its too broad! Wait.. apex will get one for ya

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Ashley it is.


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Good morning everyone.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Nooooooo! That seems girly name!  I would just prefer " life ".!
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



Hmm,
fine life,
Im death,
We crossed roads,
The demeanor of a hazy path lies before us,


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Its too broad! Wait.. apex will get one for ya
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



 apex gimme a good name!  

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Ashley it is.

Click to collapse



I thank you for accepting a mutually beneficial agreement

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Good morning everyone.

Click to collapse



Hi veemonster

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



deathnotice01 said:


> Hmm,
> fine life,
> Im death,
> We crossed roads,
> ...

Click to collapse



 Life and death nullify! 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> apex gimme a good name!
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



ASHLEY

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> apex gimme a good name!
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



How about 1337 H4x0rZZ


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> apex gimme a good name!
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



I updated the OP, but that was the best I could come up with in the very little time I had before rushing off to work. 

Also, no hangover today. All is well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



deathnotice01 said:


> I thank you for accepting a mutually beneficial agreement
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> I updated the OP, but that was the best I could come up with in the very little time I had before rushing off to work.
> 
> Also, no hangover today. All is well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL L-Train! Not bad for now  

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> I updated the OP, but that was the best I could come up with in the very little time I had before rushing off to work.
> 
> Also, no hangover today. All is well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well done,
But i'd doubt your streaks gonna last longer 

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



Wacha bean up tew lately?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




Lifehacker7 said:


> LOL L-Train! Not bad for now
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



Death has sads

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> How about 1337 H4x0rZZ

Click to collapse



Oi! 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> How about 1337 H4x0rZZ

Click to collapse



What does that mean? 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



Lee.t haxorz

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Its too broad! Wait.. apex will get one for ya
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



What about, "The Late Larry Hagman"? 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> What about, "The Late Larry Hagman"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You still here 

And here I thought you were in a hurry to work

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> You still here
> 
> And here I thought you were in a hurry to work
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Traffic. So, I'm bored... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Traffic. So, I'm bored...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You don't get fines for using phones while driving?

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> You don't get fines for using phones while driving?
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I'm essentially stopped on I-30, so no. There may be a law about that, but I'm not sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> You don't get fines for using phones while driving?
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



If he has automatic, he woulve put the long thingy to the [N] its orange N but i dunno.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
 GApps+ | Not your typical Gapps.zip


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> If he has automatic, he woulve put the long thingy to the [N] its orange N but i dunno.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



6 speed Dodge Ram extended cab short bed. With train horns installed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> If he has automatic, he woulve put the long thingy to the [N] its orange N but i dunno.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse








______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



Times running out, so are your stars

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Times running out, so are your stars
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



Its already 0 stars by now 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Its already 0 stars by now
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



You've got 34 minutes before it gets zero stars 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> You've got 34 minutes before it gets zero stars
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



33 now 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Y u no Gtalk :what:
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



Dont you have anything else other than staying on that app for 24 hours? :banghead:







Lifehacker7 said:


> Sorry u've confused. I oly made 2 threads!  never in ma life bumped a thread.
> Btw here goes ma introduction.
> I'm Ashwas. Studying 2nd year B.E (mech).
> Havin holidays now. So chillin
> ...

Click to collapse



Typical Indian name 
Which state?

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Still considering rating QF's app 1*

To do or not to do? Hmmmmm

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> Dont you have anything else other than staying on that app for 24 hours? :banghead:
> 
> 
> Typical Indian name
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope 







undercover said:


> Still considering rating QF's app 1*
> 
> To do or not to do? Hmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------

Has anyone played Siegecraft or Crazy Machines?
I'm royally stuck 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> Typical Indian name
> Which state?

Click to collapse



Is it.? Karnataka btw, near bangalore. 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Home from school. And f*cking pissed as well. We decided to start on a new song for the musical. We had a vote and I suggested "Dani California" by RHCP. 10 votes. Among some other songs, "stronger" by Kelly f*cking clarcson got 8 votes. But of course, the beliebers and directioners wanted a re-vote. And guess what?!
Dani=10
Stronger=11

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Siegecraft was easy, where you stuck? 

19 minutes left and you know how 1 bad review can ruin 20 good ones 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Dont you have anything else other than staying on that app for 24 hours? :banghead:
> 
> 
> Typical Indian name
> ...

Click to collapse



You're one to talk, PRAJITH. 

Blame QF for waking me up.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Is it.? Karnataka btw, near bangalore.
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



Which which? Im in bangalore




SleepyKrushna said:


> You're one to talk, PRAJITH.
> 
> Blame QF for waking me up.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



 you mean sleepy woke you up?

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You're one to talk, PRAJITH.
> 
> Blame QF for waking me up.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



*prawn



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Tezlastorme said:


> *prawn
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



*Prajith :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Which which? Im in bangalore

Click to collapse



I remember we have talked before. 
Umm More precisely in Kolar. 
I thought bangalore would be easy for people to recognise. So i said so 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> I remember we have talked before.
> Umm More precisely in Kolar.
> I thought bangalore would be easy for people to recognise. So i said so
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



YOU DARE LIE TO US?!?!?? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> YOU DARE LIE TO US?!?!??
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Well I did stay in bangalore for like 2 years before. 
Memories from the past you know. 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance.!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Well I did stay in bangalore for like 2 years before.
> Memories from the past you know.
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance.!

Click to collapse



LIVE IN PRESENT.
HULK NO LIKE PAST. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## werked (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Keep it down Muffs, I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Keep it down Muffs, I'm trying to sleep.

Click to collapse



BYE WERKED.

HULK SAY GOOD NIGHT TO PRETTY LADY. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Keep it down Muffs, I'm trying to sleep.

Click to collapse



Y U still in bed? Not fair. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> BYE WERKED.
> 
> HULK SAY GOOD NIGHT TO PRETTY LADY. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Keep your distance. She's taken by da baws 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Keep your distance. She's taken by da baws
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



Have you seen my rating yet

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



I like. 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> She's taken by da baws
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



HULK HAZ A SADZ NAO 

Sent from my yellow submarine




Apex_Strider said:


> Y U still in bed? Not fair.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OHAI APEXXX.

HULK HIDE NOW.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK HAZ A SADZ NAO
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop posting in all Capitals!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Stop posting in all Capitals!!!

Click to collapse



STOP POSTING AS A HEMAPHRODITIC PERSON WHOSE GENDER (AND NICKNAME) CHANGES EVERY FEW DAYS. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> STOP POSTING AS A HEMAPHRODITIC PERSON WHOSE GENDER (AND NICKNAME) CHANGES EVERY FEW DAYS.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I do not know you are talking about.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I do not know you are talking about.

Click to collapse



He does have a point

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I do not know you are talking about.

Click to collapse



HULK GETTING ANGRY NAO, JOSSICAHARA. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK GETTING ANGRY NAO, JOSSICAHARA.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I've killed more hulk than men.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I've killed more hulk than men.

Click to collapse



OR SO YOU SAY. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> Is it.? Karnataka btw, near bangalore.
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



Kerala

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> OR SO YOU SAY. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Remember the time I saved the world?
Oh wait... No, you don't.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Remember the time I saved the world?
> Oh wait... No, you don't.

Click to collapse



HULK KNOW EVERYTHING THERE IS TO KNOW.

YOU LIE, JOSSICARAHARA.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK KNOW EVERYTHING THERE IS TO KNOW.
> 
> YOU LIE, JOSSICARAHARA.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



As a book doth layeth on it's side, thus a man must taketh up and hide.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 22, 2013)

http://ubuntuonair.com/

If your interested about Ubuntu and want to ask questions check the link


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Thus a man must taketh up and hide.

Click to collapse



YOU TAKE UP AND HIDE.

HULK BE A REAL MAN.

HULK FACE HIS DANGERS. 

HULK OVERCOME THEM. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> YOU TAKE UP AND HIDE.
> 
> HULK BE A REAL MAN.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am Goku. Or possibly Naruto. There is a huge possibility that I'm Ichigo. Wanna fight?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I am Goku. Or possibly Naruto. There is a huge possibility that I'm Ichigo. Wanna fight?

Click to collapse



Itchy Go? 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Itchy Go?
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> _*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_

Click to collapse



No. Not again. Just... just stop.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I am Goku. Or possibly Naruto. There is a huge possibility that I'm Ichigo. Wanna fight?

Click to collapse



I am Inigo Montoya.
You killed my father.
Now prepare to die. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I am Inigo Montoya.
> You killed my father.
> Now prepare to die. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Who? Oh, some guy from some movie.
You can't kill me!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> You can't kill me!

Click to collapse



DELUSIONAL JOSSICAHARA IS DELUSIONAL. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> DELUSIONAL JOSSICAHARA IS DELUSIONAL.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I'm serious. Don't you live in India somewhere?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I'm serious. Don't you live in India somewhere?

Click to collapse



U NO SEE AVENGERS MOVIE?

HULK LIVE IN INDIA. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I'm serious. Don't you live in India somewhere?

Click to collapse



do you? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> U SEE AVENGERS MOVIE?
> 
> HULK LIVE IN INDIA.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Japan still wins. They have everybody(Anime/Manga) 

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> do you?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I live in America.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Japan still wins. They have everybody(Anime/Manga)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there's a state named India in america? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Japan still wins. They have everybody(Anime/Manga)

Click to collapse



ANIME NO GOOD.

INDIA HAS HULK.

AND OVER 9000 BAZILLION GODS. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> ANIME NO GOOD.
> 
> INDIA HAS HULK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So does Greece and Rome and Egypt. 

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> there's a state named India in america?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wat?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> So does Greece and Rome and Egypt.

Click to collapse



YOU LOSE, JOSSICAHARA. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> YOU LOSE, JOSSICAHARA.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



This vvvvvvvvvvvvvv

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------

That ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> No. Not again. Just... just stop.

Click to collapse



No 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

God! What is going on here?!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> God! What is going on here?!!

Click to collapse



Wat?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> God! What is going on here?!!

Click to collapse



Keep walking civilian. Nothing to see here


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> God! What is going on here?!!

Click to collapse



well, jessica/joseph/urahara/bob/bill/francois is here. it's only natural that you get confused. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Dang it! I spilled soup all over my kindle fire!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> God! What is going on here?!!

Click to collapse



HI ROOFIES.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Dang it! I spilled soup all over my kindle fire!

Click to collapse



Quoting Apex

"This isn't Facebook so STFU with the status updates"




______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Quoting Apex
> 
> "This isn't Facebook so STFU with the status updates"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ohai everyone... typing in moving bus is damn hard:sly:



Lifehacker7 said:


> I remember we have talked before.
> Umm More precisely in Kolar.
> I thought bangalore would be easy for people to recognise. So i said so
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance

Click to collapse



ya I gotch ya.. I am currently in Bangalore..


SleepyKrushna said:


> YOU DARE LIE TO US?!?!??
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



 he didn't lie.. he said near Bangalore.. not in or at Bangalore 




Jessica said:


> I've killed more hulk than men.

Click to collapse



lol'd

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Quoting Apex
> 
> "This isn't Facebook so STFU with the status updates"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just informing everybody that spilling soup on a device isn't a good thing.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



Stahp eeet 







Jessica said:


> Just informing everybody that spilling soup on a device isn't a good thing.

Click to collapse




Genius 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

If this is going to turn into an anime thread for the kiddos I'm gonna have to find a new hangout spot on xda... :banghead:


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> If this is going to turn into an anime thread for the kiddos I'm gonna have to find a new hangout spot on xda... :banghead:

Click to collapse



HULK SAY WAIT.

HULK SAY YOU BE THE INSTIGATOR OF CHANGE. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> If this is going to turn into an anime thread for the kiddos I'm gonna have to find a new hangout spot on xda... :banghead:

Click to collapse



Let's go back to meerkats! 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*






_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



HULK LIKE THIS PIC.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK SAY WAIT.
> 
> HULK SAY YOU BE THE INSTIGATOR OF CHANGE.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Sleepy, this is getting annoying. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Sleepy, this is getting annoying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Super annoying...  and meerkats are much better than anime, that's for sure


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> If this is going to turn into an anime thread for the kiddos I'm gonna have to find a new hangout spot on xda... :banghead:

Click to collapse



View attachment 1667315

So, lets stop anime / manga talk then... 

Joseph... agreed?
We have a manga thread to talk anuway ... so lets keep our frat house out of it

Deal?

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Sleepy, this is getting annoying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sleepy... I told you so.. get a new rom, if your caps key is stuck in all keyboard 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Super annoying...  and meerkats are much better than anime, that's for sure

Click to collapse



Thank you.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ok, so a lot has happened since I was here last time. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Ok, so a lot has happened since I was here last time.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



You must be new

That's how we roll here

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Ok, so a lot has happened since I was here last time.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



U forgort I don't like u and I wanna sort u out.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> sleepy, this is getting annoying.
> 
> Sent from my nexus 4 using tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sleepy do this for one day.
Then stop.


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> sleepy do this for one day.
> Then stop.

Click to collapse



Good. Or undercover come and slap Sleepy 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> HI ROOFIES.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Hey!!



cascabel said:


> well, jessica/joseph/urahara/bob/bill/francois is here. it's only natural that you get confused.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wurd. :good:


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Good. Or undercover come and slap Sleepy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



YOU MEAN STINKY COME AND SLAP SLEEPY. :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> U forgort I don't like u and I wanna sort u out.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse




You forgot you shouldn't judge people

______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> YOU MEAN STINKY COME AND SLAP SLEEPY. :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



you seriously don't want to get slapped by tinky. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you seriously don't want to get slapped by tinky.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You seem to have had firsthand experience.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1667315
> 
> So, lets stop anime / manga talk then...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When was I talking about anime?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> U forgort I don't like u and I wanna sort u out.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



THEN GO SORT HIM OUT.

GO TO THE FIGHT CLUB NOW!!!!!

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> You seem to have had firsthand experience.

Click to collapse



nah. i've seen pics of him. he's 3x my size. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> nah. i've seen pics of him. he's 3x my size.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



NOT OVER THA INTERNETZZ!!!! 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> THEN GO SORT HIM OUT.
> 
> GO TO THE FIGHT CLUB NOW!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



The first rule is.……:sly:


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> nah. i've seen pics of him. he's 3x my size.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'm 150cm tall 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Yeah. I'm 150cm tall
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really? I'm only 65cm tall.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Yeah. I'm 150cm tall
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



curse you adobe. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Really? I'm only 65cm tall.

Click to collapse



HULK NOT USE PUNY METRIC SYSTEM.

HULK 15 FEET TALL. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> curse you adobe.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



No no, that's irl, which makes you 150/3=

You do the maths 

I'm 183cm (6 foot exactly) and 97kg atm. 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ohai guys



Jessica said:


> When was I talking about anime?

Click to collapse



Daafuq your avatar 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> When was I talking about anime?

Click to collapse



I don't even know where to start from..




undercover said:


> Yeah. I'm 150cm tall
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm 179cm tall

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> No no, that's irl, which makes you 150/3=
> 
> You do the maths
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



wait. seriously, you're 150? 

night all. will sleep now before i get trolled. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> wait. seriously, you're 150?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Post above edited. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> I don't even know where to start from..
> 
> 
> I'm 179cm tall
> ...

Click to collapse



What's 5 feet 11 inches in cm? 
I'm that 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Wow. You guys are short. Last time I checked(a few months ago) I was 5ft 7. I'm probably 5ft 9 now. About average height for a 15 year old.
According to Google, I'm 179.832 cm.
Edit: Another site says I'm 175.26cm. I'll go with the latter.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Wow. You guys are short. Last time I checked(a few months ago) I was 5ft 7. I'm probably 5ft 9 now. About average height for a 15 year old.
> According to Google, I'm 179.832 cm.

Click to collapse



Then I'm taller then deadly and you 
Can you google 5 feet 11 inches ? Browser not working on my current Rom :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



DanceOff said:


> Then I'm taller then deadly and you
> Can you google 5 feet 11 inches ? Browser not working on my current Rom :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



And I'm taller than you. Yay, so much joy! 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'm 5 feet 10 (180 cm) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> And I'm taller than you. Yay, so much joy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



6'2"? or higher?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



DanceOff said:


> Then I'm taller then deadly and you
> Can you google 5 feet 11 inches ? Browser not working on my current Rom :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're 5ft 11? I thought you were like 5ft 0 or something. You definitely did not look tall. I used to have a kid in my class who's like 6ft 7in or something crazy.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



DanceOff said:


> Then I'm taller then deadly and you
> Can you google 5 feet 11 inches ? Browser not working on my current Rom :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are not...:banghead:

Only tinky is... 179= 5 ft 11 1/2 inches

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> And I'm taller than you. Yay, so much joy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You may be 1 inch taller  doesn't matter but you're so heavy 97 kg I'm 65-70 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



DanceOff said:


> You may be 1 inch taller  doesn't matter but you're so heavy 97 kg I'm 65-70
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



which is why sleepy should not get slapped. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> You're 5ft 11? I thought you were like 5ft 0 or something. You definitely did not look tall. I used to have a kid in my class who's like 6ft 7in or something crazy.

Click to collapse



Yeah I don't look tall but when my height is measured I'm considered a but tall 
But I'm growing kid expecting to be 6 feet 2 inches at current speeds 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Does it matter what our height is? In 8 years, I'll be the supreme ruler of the world. I just have to wait for my powers to awaken...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

That makes me the tallest 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> That makes me the tallest
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



And mean 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Does it matter what our height is? In 8 years, I'll be the supreme ruler of the world. I just have to weight for my powers to awaken...

Click to collapse



well, in terms of number of usernames used, you certainly are. :sly:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

DanceOff is only 5ft


----------



## cascabel (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> That makes me the tallest
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



how tall? (in inches please )

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



DanceOff said:


> You may be 1 inch taller  doesn't matter but you're so heavy 97 kg I'm 65-70
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



That doesn't automatically mean I'm fat  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I weigh 210 lbs.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> That doesn't automatically mean I'm fat
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dayum! You are well built sir.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I weigh 210 lbs.

Click to collapse



FAT GIRL. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> FAT GIRL.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



What's it in kg ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> FAT GIRL.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Girl? What? Oh... yeah.
For real though, I weigh 122lbs.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> how tall? (in inches please )
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



6"1' and about as skinny as skinny 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Girl? What? Oh... yeah.
> For real though, I weigh 122lbs.

Click to collapse



What about in kg ? 
I don't understand lbs 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Girl? What? Oh... yeah.
> For real though, I weigh 122lbs.

Click to collapse



LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



DanceOff said:


> What about in kg ?
> I don't understand lbs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



55.3383 kg.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> That makes me the tallest
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



I'm 6'3"...    and 210 lbs....   senior year of highschool I was a scrawny 6'3" weighing in at 150 lbs...  getting married does a number on the physique!!! Lol


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> 55.3383 kg.

Click to collapse



 Around 15 kg less than me 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



DanceOff said:


> Around 15 kg less than me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's average here in America.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



DanceOff said:


> What about in kg ?
> I don't understand lbs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



210 lbs is 95 kg

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> 210 lbs is 95 kg
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



He is so heavy 
Heavy weight wrestler maybe 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> 6"1' and about as skinny as skinny
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



Envy envy envy 
I so badly wanted to be 6ft tall, but now i'm a tad bit shorter than that.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> 6"1' and about as skinny as skinny
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



I have seen your pic... but I'm more skinny than you.. my pic is in that thread too...

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> 210 lbs is 95 kg
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I don't weigh 210 lbs.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> I'm 6'3"...    and 210 lbs....   senior year of highschool I was a scrawny 6'3" weighing in at 150 lbs...  getting married does a number on the physique!!! Lol

Click to collapse



I weigh a flat ten stone, can't put weight on. Go figure 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Isn't weight suppossed to be measured in Newtons? Like force is?


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> I have seen your pic... but I'm more skinny than you.. my pic is in that thread too...
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



And I'm not skinny  at all  I can't diet like others to be super slim 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> It's average for our generation.

Click to collapse



FTFY

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Isn't weight suppossed to be measured in Newtons? Like force is?

Click to collapse



No 
In newton weight would become a huge number 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I don't weigh 210 lbs.

Click to collapse



HULK WILL NOW IGNORE GENDER BENDING FAIL TROLL.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Are you 55 kg ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> I weigh a flat ten stone, can't put weight on. Go figure
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



I couldn't either, until I got married, quit working (my job is raising my daughter, what can I say, I'm a lucky guy with a great wife) and had a kid!  Lol. Weight just started piling on after that!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



DanceOff said:


> And I'm not skinny  at all  I can't diet like others to be super slim
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've only got to look at an exercise machine and i lose 6 pound 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



DanceOff said:


> Are you 55 kg ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



68  .... blame it on hostel..:banghead:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> I've only got to look at an exercise machine and i lose 6 pound
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



Look at it ? Wtf I prefer not to keep such machines for me lazy 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

You all should follow my daily soccer routine: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36163930


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> You all should follow my daily soccer routine: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36163930

Click to collapse



NO!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> 68  .... blame it on hostel..:banghead:
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Works good if you want a 6-pack. ^.^


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> 68  .... blame it on hostel..:banghead:
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Why are you light weight ?
Don't you have any bones and all !

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------




Jessica said:


> You all should follow my daily soccer routine: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36163930

Click to collapse



Nobody cares meme to put here 

What ? I told you browser isn't working 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

Dead thread :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

HULK SAY GOODNIGHT TO EVERYONE.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK SAY GOODNIGHT TO EVERYONE.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Good night sleepy 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> HULK SAY GOODNIGHT TO EVERYONE.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Goodnight. HULK.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*







_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Good night to everyone from me also 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Wow. You guys are short. Last time I checked(a few months ago) I was 5ft 7. I'm probably 5ft 9 now. About average height for a 15 year old.
> According to Google, I'm 179.832 cm.
> Edit: Another site says I'm 175.26cm. I'll go with the latter.

Click to collapse



If you were actually a girl, then 5'9" is far above average.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> If you were actually a girl, then 5'9" is far above average.

Click to collapse



That's just a guess. I may still only be 5ft 7.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> That's just a guess. I may still only be 5ft 7.

Click to collapse



4 inch smaller 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If you were actually a girl, then 5'9" is far above average.

Click to collapse



And with that soccer routine...he's a he not a she.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> And with that soccer routine...he's a he not a she.

Click to collapse



Are girls not tough enough for that? That's pretty sexist man.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Are girls not tough enough for that? That's pretty sexist man.

Click to collapse



Post your facebook link here, that might be a step in the right direction hermit.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Post your facebook link here, that might be a step in the right direction hermit.

Click to collapse



Post my facebook page where anybody can see it? 
Besides, my facebook is private.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Post my facebook page where anybody can see it?
> Besides, my facebook is private.

Click to collapse



That is the point, let the frat verify your identity.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> That is the point, let the frat verify your identity.

Click to collapse



I do not claim to be a girl. I do not claim to be a boy. I claim to be an alien.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> That is the point, let the frat verify your identity.

Click to collapse



Are u even part of the fraternity? No then STFU. Jk

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I do not claim to be a girl. I do not claim to be a boy. I claim to be an alien.

Click to collapse



Even aliens have a gender. 
Fail.jpg

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




4D1L said:


> Are u even part of the fraternity? No then STFU. Jk
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

5'7" is still well above average.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> And with that soccer routine...he's a he not a she.

Click to collapse



You haven't met my sisters...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Are u even part of the fraternity? No then STFU. Jk
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Stop insulting people.

Goodnight, everyone.

I hope Jessicarahara the alien she-male decides where/what/when it is by the time I wake up tomorrow. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Stop insulting people.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Post my facebook page where anybody can see it?
> Besides, my facebook is private.

Click to collapse



Could always pm it to apex,  always able to block it afterwards 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Im not.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Y u make roofies go away? 

Imma go sleep now. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Even aliens have a gender.
> Fail.jpg
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

Click to collapse



U know i was jokin thats y i put jk at end

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Y u make roofies go away?
> 
> Imma go sleep now. :sly:

Click to collapse



Lol i thought you were asleep already.


4D1L said:


> U know i was jokin thats y i put jk at end
> .

Click to collapse



Still here still here....


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Y u make roofies go away?
> 
> Imma go sleep now. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I didn't.

I sadz now. U accussed me of making someone come back.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> I didn't.
> 
> I sadz now. U accussed me of making someone come back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You haven't met my sisters...

Click to collapse



Lol nope, i'm a halfway across the world. 
Girls only play badminton and tennis here.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> What?

Click to collapse



U should see last 2 pages for reference

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Lol nope, i'm a halfway across the world.
> Girls only play badminton and tennis here.

Click to collapse



There are plenty of athletic girls I know that do way more than jessicas "daily soccer routine"...  not all girls are little prissy princesses....


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> There are plenty of athletic girls I know that do way more than jessicas "daily soccer routine"...  not all girls are little prissy princesses....

Click to collapse



Gymnasts come to mind. People don't realise that these girls have balls of steel. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

True, but how many claim to be a boy first, then that 5'9" is average, are obsessed with manga, Android, and troll every other ot thread?

Suspicions have merit.  Though either possibility is plausible.


----------



## undercover (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> True, but how many claim to be a boy first, then that 5'9" is average, are obsessed with manga, Android, and troll every other ot thread?
> 
> Suspicions have merit.  Though either possibility is plausible.

Click to collapse



Only 1 and she/he/it is on xda. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Gymnasts come to mind. People don't realise that these girls have balls of steel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rumor has it the Russian ones really do.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

What? Girls, gymnastics, height?


----------



## roofrider (Jan 22, 2013)

'night folks.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'm a ninja! Crap, invisibility reactivated! 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> What? Girls, gymnastics, height?

Click to collapse



The rumors/jokes were that many "female" Russian Olympians were men, which I alluded to in response to the balls of steel comment.


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I don't weigh 210 lbs.

Click to collapse



More lies. 



flastnoles11 said:


> NO!

Click to collapse



Thank you. 




roofrider said:


> Post your facebook link here, that might be a step in the right direction hermit.

Click to collapse



Interesting proposition, but I'm more inclined to believe he *is* a girl, from previous propositions turned away from. 



roofrider said:


> That is the point, let the frat verify your identity.

Click to collapse



Challenge accepted. 



SleepyKrushna said:


> Stop insulting people.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't hold your breath... 



flastnoles11 said:


> There are plenty of athletic girls I know that do way more than jessicas "daily soccer routine"...  not all girls are little prissy princesses....

Click to collapse



I like you, you're cool in my book o' cool. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ohio Apex.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> More lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai Apex


----------



## Apex (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ohio yous guise. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio yous guise.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You need work on your grammer.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio yous guise.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U heard bout Texas Shootings


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'm uncontrollably reminded of the song from the movie Stepbrothers that the crowd sings during Brennan's talent show performance.

:sly: Not that anything in THIS thread would make that enter my warped mind. :what:


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ohio yous guise.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, I'm from Minnesota.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> No, I'm from Minnesota.

Click to collapse



But I'm from Ohio.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> But I'm from Ohio.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But I'm from London

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> But I'm from London
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I get the feeling that you don't understand what I mean.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> But I'm from Ohio.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ohio Ohaian.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Ohio Ohaian.

Click to collapse



I will call you Burnsy


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I get the feeling that you don't understand what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. No I don't.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I will call you Burnsy

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

At times, this thread reminds me of what it would feel like to stab a number 2 pencil through my eye multiple times. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> At times, this thread reminds me of what it would feel like to stab a number 2 pencil through my eye multiple times.
> 
> Sent from my Asus Lightning Bolt 16" using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I did that to a kid in third grade once... Kind-of...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> At times, this thread reminds me of what it would feel like to stab a number 2 pencil through my eye multiple times.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



That makes me wonder how you feel about some of the even more asinine threads in ot.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Quick ingress question. Can I use ingress with same details on 2 or more devices?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Quick ingress question. Can I use ingress with same details on 2 or more devices?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I believe so as it's linked to your Gmail account 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Good night my beloved fraternity 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> At times, this thread reminds me of what it would feel like to stab a number 2 pencil through my eye multiple times.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I know what you mean...  makes me wonder why apex didn't set an age limit...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> I know what you mean...  makes me wonder why apex didn't set an age limit...

Click to collapse



Because then awesome kids like me couldn't join.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Because then awesome kids like me couldn't join.

Click to collapse



And that would be the point...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> And that would be the point...

Click to collapse



:crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2:
You're mean. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> And that would be the point...

Click to collapse



This ^^^^lol

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> This ^^^^lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Adults these days.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> And that would be the point...

Click to collapse



Its not that bad, think about it. He's managed to gather them all up and coral them into one thread 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Its not that bad, think about it. He's managed to gather them all up and coral them into one thread
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



We are the future. You guys are pretty much useless now.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> We are the future. You guys are pretty much useless now.

Click to collapse



Oh crap, we are in trouble if this is what our future holds...  kids who don't know whether they're male or female and worship anime gods...  lord help us now!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Oh crap, we are in trouble if this is what ourr future holds...  kids who don't know whether they're male or female and worship anime gods...  lord help us now!!!

Click to collapse



Anime Gods.  No such thing. 
We kids are more technically advanced.(Than the past generations of kids)


----------



## werked (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Oh crap, we are in trouble if this is what ourr future holds...  kids who don't know whether they're male or female and worship anime gods...  lord help us now!!!

Click to collapse



This is what I've been saying!! Ad I'm not the only one who sees it. We are screwed!! Royally.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Its not that bad, think about it. He's managed to gather them all up and coral them into one thread
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



That's a good way to think!  The only word that comes to mind when I see a certain persons posts (they shall remain nameless, but I'm sure they know who they are) is : annoying!   Just messing with you oh nameless one...  you're not that bad!  Sometimes...... 

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> We kids are more technically advanced.

Click to collapse



In your eyes maybe...  you are in no way shape or form more advanced than I or most of the ADULTS in this thread....


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> That's a good way to think!  The only word that comes to mind when I see a certain persons posts (they shall remain nameless, but I'm sure they know who they are) is : annoying!   Just messing with you oh nameless one...  you're not that bad!  Sometimes......

Click to collapse



Leave veeman and 4D1L alone! 

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> That's a good way to think!  The only word that comes to mind when I see a certain persons posts (they shall remain nameless, but I'm sure they know who they are) is : annoying!   Just messing with you oh nameless one...  you're not that bad!  Sometimes......
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But we still have 10-20 years to learn this stuff until we get to be your age.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Leave veeman and 4D1L alone!

Click to collapse



Lol...  you don't even hold a torch to the great veeman!!!

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




werked said:


> This is what I've been saying!! Ad I'm not the only one who sees it. We are screwed!! Royally.

Click to collapse



Agreed, 100%!!! :beer:

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Leave veeman and 4D1L alone!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you really think that just because I am 27 that I am done learning... newsflash, I learn new things everyday...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Agreed, 100%!!! :beer:

Click to collapse



You say that now, but you'll be thanking us when we invent stuff you slackers never dreamed of inventing. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> You say that now, but you'll be thanking us when we invent stuff you slackers never dreamed of inventing.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Doubt it...  and please let me know the day you invent something so I can stay the hell away from it...  it'll probably have identity issues also...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Do you really think that just because I am 27 that I am done learning... newsflash, I learn new things everyday...

Click to collapse



What I'm saying is that you have, say, 50 mores years to learn, while I have 60 years.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> What I'm saying is that you have, say, 50 mores years to learn, while I have 60 years.

Click to collapse



Yep...  and by the time you're dead you will still have less knowledge than I!!!  When you graduate from highschool, and then college, we can have this conversation, not a minute sooner....


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Yep...  and by the time you're dead you will still have less knowledge than I!!!  When you graduate from highschool, and then college, we can have this conversation, not a minute sooner....

Click to collapse



I won't have time to have this conversation after college. Being CEO and Founder of the worlds biggest company won't be easy. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Leave veeman and 4D1L alone!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've more than 20 years to go before you reach my age, the problem is most technology has been handed you on a plate, I'm from a generation of zx spectrums, bbc micro computers and an era when apple actually made computers like everyone else. We had to learn it as developed and hence we have an understanding of where it all began, our learning is and continues to be progressive. 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> You've more than 20 years to go before you reach my age, the problem is most technology has been handed you on a plate, I'm from a generation of zx spectrums, bbc micro computers and an era when apple actually made computers like everyone else. We had to learn it as developed and hence we have an understanding of where it all began, our learning is and continues to be progressive.
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



You should probably use terms and words that pennywise can understand... 

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> I won't have time to have this conversation after college. Being CEO and Founder of the worlds biggest company won't be easy.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its nice to have big dreams...  sadly, that's probably all they will be...  seriously though, I am rooting for you to do well for yourself...  I know I have...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> You should probably use terms and words that pennywise can understand...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I will learn has much as I can. I will go to college and work has hard as I can, and even further. Never in my life has there been something I can't learn. I don't plan on becoming the next "Steve Jobs" p), but I will not end up like my parents, who struggle just to pay the bills and for food every week.



        This is my nindo, my ninja way!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Well, I will learn has much as I can. I will go to college and work has hard as I can, and even further. Never in my life has there been something I can't learn. I don't plan on becoming the next "Steve Jobs" p), but I will not end up like my parents, who struggle just to pay the bills and for food every week.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my nindo, my ninja way!

Click to collapse



Might want to learn the difference between geometry and geography first there deary!  Lol... jk...  I have faith in you..  you seem like you could be a smart kid if you would put your childish ways aside...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Well, I will learn has much as I can. I will go to college and work has hard as I can, and even further. Never in my life has there been something I can't learn. I don't plan on becoming the next "Steve Jobs" p), but I will not end up like my parents, who struggle just to pay the bills and for food every week.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my nindo, my ninja way!

Click to collapse



That is probably the first thing you've said that i can respect fully, I'm sure that is also what your parents wish for you also 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> That is probably the first thing you've said that i can respect fully, I'm sure that is also what your parents wish for you also
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^^^this


----------



## werked (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Leave veeman and 4D1L alone!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's kind of the point, way ahead of ya kid.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'm back guys 
Love the new thread title! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Evening axis hows you? 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Evening axis hows you?
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



I am much better now. 
Yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm back guys
> Love the new thread title!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Welcome back, bud!  How's it going?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I am much better now.
> Yourself?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



About to crawl into bed before my phone dies

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Besides technology, kids these days, as a whole, lack gumption. My generation and even more so the generations before me knew that much better, could pull themselves up by their bootstraps and didn't ***** as much when **** didn't go their way, and they knew their places in life without trying to tell their parents how to raise them when they are only 13.

This truth may not be prevalent in other countries, though.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Welcome back, bud!  How's it going?

Click to collapse



Everything's good man. 
How are you doing?







jugg1es said:


> About to crawl into bed before my phone dies
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



Haha I hear you. I've been up since 4am

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

If I'd have spoken to my parents the same way some kids talk theirs nowadays I'd probably have been punched by my mother. No respect 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

^^^^ I've heard my own mother explain that to my son when he's been argumentative. He may not get spanked, but we make damn sure he's butthurt, usually with some good grounding, revoked privileges, and an essay to write on why what he did was stupid.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I do think that respect is the key word here, kids just don't have any for anything that's gone before them 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Damn right. I think my son had respect to the fullest of his abilities, which autism affects and we're working to overcome by not taking the disrespect lightly.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> If I'd have spoken to my parents the same way some kids talk theirs nowadays I'd probably have been punched by my mother. No respect
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



I disrespected my parents only one time in my life ...  my father literally put me through a wall..  never made that mistake again! 

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Everything's good man.
> How are you doing?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing very well!  Got life, wife, and daughter, can't ask for much more than that!


----------



## werked (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Absolutely right. We live in the day of video games and whiners. I hate it!! 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'm off to bed, night muffins 

_ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
—H. L. Mencken _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> I'm off to bed, night muffins
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



Night juggs, have a good one


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Doing very well!  Got life, wife, and daughter, can't ask for much more than that!

Click to collapse



That's great man :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

werked said:


> At times, this thread reminds me of what it would feel like to stab a number 2 pencil through my eye multiple times.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



What do you think I'm doing when I'm not posting here? Recovering from detached retinas resulting from pencil jab wounds...



jRi0T68 said:


> That makes me wonder how you feel about some of the even more asinine threads in ot.

Click to collapse



Ours is only asinine becuase of (*ahem*) one individual...



flastnoles11 said:


> I know what you mean...  makes me wonder why apex didn't set an age limit...

Click to collapse



Seriously considering that revision. Seriously... 



jugg1es said:


> Its not that bad, think about it. He's managed to gather them all up and coral them into one thread
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



Yeah, that was an adverse side effect... 



flastnoles11 said:


> Oh crap, we are in trouble if this is what our future holds...  kids who don't know whether they're male or female and worship anime gods...  lord help us now!!!

Click to collapse



I appreciate this type of humor. Good man...



werked said:


> This is what I've been saying!! Ad I'm not the only one who sees it. We are screwed!! Royally.

Click to collapse



Screwed, big time no doubt...



flastnoles11 said:


> That's a good way to think!  The only word that comes to mind when I see a certain persons posts (they shall remain nameless, but I'm sure they know who they are) is : annoying!   Just messing with you oh nameless one...  you're not that bad!  Sometimes......
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Adults. Need moar. Nao! 



Jessica said:


> Leave veeman and 4D1L alone!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)... 



Jessica said:


> You say that now, but you'll be thanking us when we invent stuff you slackers never dreamed of inventing.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Like forbearance? That's already been invented. You should learn some of that! 



Jessica said:


> What I'm saying is that you have, say, 50 mores years to learn, while I have 60 years.

Click to collapse



Until someone beats you to death with your own soupy Kindle... 



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm back guys
> Love the new thread title!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yo! My man is back in the House! Welcome, stranger (that's not referencing aliens, by the way)...



werked said:


> Absolutely right. We live in the day of video games and whiners. I hate it!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Ermahgerd... ^^^THIS^^^ I knew you were my type.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

@Apex
Aliwhaaa... 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Seriously considering that revision. Seriously...

Click to collapse



Do it!  NAO!!!



Apex_Strider said:


> I appreciate this type of humor. Good man...

Click to collapse



Figured you'd like that, along with the other like-minded in the house!



Apex_Strider said:


> Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)...

Click to collapse



LMAO!!!


----------



## veeman (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol...  you don't even hold a torch to the great veeman!!!

Click to collapse



What's that supposed to mean :suspiciousface:

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> What do you think I'm doing when I'm not posting here? Recovering from detached retinas resulting from pencil jab wounds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Multi quote moar posts!!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> What's that supposed to mean :suspiciousface:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey veeman. Looks like a certain member who shall remain namelessD) is being evaluated.


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Hey veeman. Looks like a certain member who shall remain namelessD) is being evaluated.

Click to collapse



You're surprised? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> You're surprised?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



About what?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ohai everyone 



Jessica said:


> Works good if you want a 6-pack. ^.^

Click to collapse



well, I sport a well toned body.. not a 6pack though




DanceOff said:


> Why are you light weight ?
> Don't you have any bones and all !

Click to collapse



that's what the weight is... BONES:sly:



4D1L said:


> Are u even part of the fraternity? No then STFU. Jk
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



you sir, need to give respect to your elders



roofrider said:


> Lol nope, i'm a halfway across the world.
> Girls only play badminton and tennis here.

Click to collapse



not true.. you haven't visited schools  these days I guess...
Lot more games come a cross to my mind when you said that.. for ex.. throwball , kho-kho(local game but athletics skills needed ) etc..



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm back guys
> Love the new thread title!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



good to have you back man!


Ikr? Title is 


veeman said:


> What's that supposed to mean :suspiciousface:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you asked for it


Jessica said:


> About what?

Click to collapse



being evaluated  
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> What's that supposed to mean :suspiciousface:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a good thing, no worries!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Its a good thing, no worries!

Click to collapse



You mean that veeman is much bigger and better than me. In fact, he is such a big giant, my torch won't reach up to him. Luckily, my sword contains special powers, that can stretch further than the giant.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> You mean that veeman is much bigger and better than me. In fact, he is such a big giant, my torch won't reach up to him.

Click to collapse



More like, what's the words I'm looking for....  more mature than you....


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> What do you think I'm doing when I'm not posting here? Recovering from detached retinas resulting from pencil jab wounds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forbearance! Best line I've seen here in a long time. 

On a serious note, as Member Promotion Chairman can I also DEmote people? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> More like, what's the words I'm looking for....  more mature than you....

Click to collapse



I agree. He is like a wise owl. I am like an impatient mouse.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I agree. He is like a wise owl. I am like AN impatient mouse.

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Too late. I fixed it myself.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Too late. I fixed it myself.

Click to collapse



Your mistake will be forever held within my quote....


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Your mistake will be forever held within my quote....

Click to collapse



Ok. I'm too impatient to argue about it.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I agree. He is like a wise owl. I am like an inpatient.

Click to collapse



FTFY

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> FTFY
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



I don't ge... Hey! You guys hear what happened in Denmark?

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

Hey Deadly. What's up?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Almost reached home.. only half an hour more! Apart from that, nothing much..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Forbearance! Best line I've seen here in a long time.
> 
> On a serious note, as Member Promotion Chairman can I also DEmote people?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, please.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Almost reached home.. only half an hour more! Apart from that, nothing much..
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Cool! How long have you been Traveling?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Cool! How long have you been Traveling?

Click to collapse



8 hours of tiresome bus journey..

Ohai apex.. how things going?

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Its not that bad, think about it. He's managed to gather them all up and coral them into one thread
> 
> _ All men are frauds. The only difference between them is that some admit it. I myself deny it.
> —H. L. Mencken _

Click to collapse



As someone I like a lot (from xda) said once about my help thread. "I like that idea. Gather all the noobs in one place and then cull them". 
Just finished season 6 of Dexter. I haz ideas. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> 8 hours of tiresome bus journey..
> 
> Ohai apex.. how things going?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai thar, Thread Title! 





undercover said:


> As someone I like a lot (from xda) said once about my help thread. "I like that idea. Gather all the noobs in one place and then cull them".
> Just finished season 6 of Dexter. I haz ideas.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You may be the first accepted for unofficial Membership with that outlook. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ohai thar, Thread Title!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unofficial members? I though M_T_M was one.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Yes, please.

Click to collapse



The watch starts, NAO! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Morning, frat boys, frat girls and... thing. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Morning, frat boys, frat girls and... thing.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Good morning. I see the your "issue" has gone away. *cough* Hulk *cough*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Good morning. I see the your "issue" has gone away. *cough* Hulk *cough*

Click to collapse



I see your "issue" still persists. *cough* tranny *cough* 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 23, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> The watch starts, NAO!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
Be on your best behavior people... eep is on the look out 

@sleepy.. Queefy is stalking you? 

@joseph... Dafuq happened to your sig?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I see your "issue" still persists. *cough* tranny *cough*
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



So that's how it is, huh?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> :Thumbsup:
> 
> Be on your best behavior people... eep is on the look out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He is.
You home?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> :Thumbsup:
> 
> Be on your best behavior people... eep is on the look out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> So that's how it is, huh?

Click to collapse



I didn't start it, broseph.

But I'm ready to finish it. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I didn't start it, broseph.
> 
> But I'm ready to finish it.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Bring it. :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Bring it. :sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



Cue fight music. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> What do you mean?

Click to collapse



Your xda sig.. not the app one.. looks like.. how to put it.. noobs sig?

Well , just sporting some low resolution pic.. why you don't put your thread links or something.. 


SleepyKrushna said:


> He is.
> You home?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Yup..
And soon will be going to native.. we are doing a ceremony (pooja).. so, relatives will gather.. looking forward to it.. and offline from xda for 12 hours or so

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Your xda sig.. not the app one.. looks like.. how to put it.. noobs sig?
> 
> Well , just sporting some low resolution pic.. why you don't put your thread links or something..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What?
That means only Jessicarahara will be lurking on this thread.
Normally, you balance it out, but now, someone else will have to do it.
:what:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Bring it. :sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse




SleepyKrushna said:


> Cue fight music.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



you 2

Go here..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1283228

 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Your xda sig.. not the app one.. looks like.. how to put it.. noobs sig?
> 
> Well , just sporting some low resolution pic.. why you don't put your thread links or something..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just a place holder until I make my official one. I found it on some random website.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> you 2
> 
> Go here..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1283228
> ...

Click to collapse



NO.
What starts in the frat, stays in the frat. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

It's glitching on me! 
Maybe this'll fix it.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> It's glitching on me!
> Maybe this'll fix it.

Click to collapse



What's glitching? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> What's glitching?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



The whole page wouldn't load. I refreshed, shut and repopened the app, even rebooted. It wouldn't show any of the posts.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> The whole page wouldn't load. I refreshed, **** and repopened the app, even rebooted. It wouldn't show any of the posts.

Click to collapse



Even tapatalk is tired of it. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Even tapatalk is tired of it.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



This.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> :thumbup:
> Be on your best behavior people... eep is on the look out
> 
> @sleepy.. Queefy is stalking you?
> ...

Click to collapse



 exactly! Just because I haven't been posting much doesn't mean I haven't been lurking/watching. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

What's up sleepy? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up sleepy?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nothing much.
Trying to stay in bed.... but work calls... 
You?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> This.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Your sig.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ah bummer. I know how that goes. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



eep2378 said:


> exactly! Just because I haven't been posting much doesn't mean I haven't been lurking/watching.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So what you're telling us is






_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> You sig.

Click to collapse



Most people won't know what it's about, but I lol'ed when I saw it. No need to be offended, I even laugh when people say funny things at my expense.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> So what you're telling us is
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's actually pretty funny.


----------



## veeman (Jan 23, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I agree. He is like a wise owl. I am like an impatient mouse.

Click to collapse



I are wise owl. All your phones are belong to me.

P.S. New avatar?


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> So what you're telling us is
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yup
Only the one's who need watching 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Wise owl it shall be.

So, what's up dudes and the one dudette?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

P.S. That's one of my cats, Dr. Goldstein is his name.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Wise owl it shall be.
> 
> So, what's up dudes and the one dudette?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Dudette? Who are you talkin.... Oh, nevermind...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Haha. Leaving for school in half an hour. Like my new sig and the avatar I stole from veeman?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ello Wolfy 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Goodnight lurkers and Axis.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Goodnight lurkers and Axis.

Click to collapse



Sleep easy 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Wise owl it shall be.
> 
> So, what's up dudes and the one dudette?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



You know what's up, if you lurk or read back. I trust our issues have been quelled to a point where you and I (or anyone else here I look after) have been settled out. No need to escalate again, right? Right. 

Moving on now House, moving right along... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

270 posts since last night 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> 270 posts since last night
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



I do that in my sleep.:silly:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I do that in my sleep.:silly:

Click to collapse



You should get that checked out. Posting in your sleep... Hmm doesn't seem normal 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 23, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> You should get that checked out. Posting in your sleep... Hmm doesn't seem normal
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's called Blackout Posting.  You're Norwegian...you seriously never hear of this?:cyclops:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's called Blackout Posting.  You're Norwegian...you seriously never hear of this?:cyclops:

Click to collapse



I have a feeling it has something to do with alcohol. And i have no experience with that, since I'm only 14

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 23, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I have a feeling it has something to do with alcohol. And i have no experience with that, since I'm only 14
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sorry, I didn't know you were just a pup.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry, I didn't know you were just a pup.

Click to collapse



Haha, it's okay man  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

finally got an ingress invite. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> finally got an ingress invite.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's no good unless you join the Resistance 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It's no good unless you join the Resistance
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



done. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*


Right on

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> finally got an ingress invite.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Now you have to join the forum 

Morning muffins 

_ Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don’t matter and those who matter don’t mind.
Dr. Seuss _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I haven't been on the forum in a while because tapatalk forgot my password and I never use pc lol (I forgot my password too and I need to get on PC to reset it) 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> This is what I've been saying!! Ad I'm not the only one who sees it. We are screwed!! Royally.

Click to collapse



Not all of us are immature you know 


______________________________________
_*Check out* UltimaTIME Clock Widgets *: 200 in one*_


----------



## cascabel (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Now you have to join the forum
> 
> Morning muffins
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i already did. you deleted my post. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> i already did. you deleted my post.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just testing 

_ Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don’t matter and those who matter don’t mind.
Dr. Seuss _


----------



## boborone (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Night Of The Living Deadly.*

This thread has died without me....


----------



## _Variable (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hai all

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
 GApps+ | Not your typical Gapps.zip


----------



## veeman (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Haha. Leaving for school in half an hour. Like my new sig and the avatar I stole from veeman?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



That's great and all but I see one thing wrong with that. I'm the wise owl... -_____-


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> That's great and all but I see one thing wrong with that. I'm the wise owl... -_____-

Click to collapse



The owl has spoken.


----------



## werked (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Muffs, yo. Sup


----------



## _Variable (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Muffs, yo. Sup

Click to collapse



Sup werk.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
 GApps+ | Not your typical Gapps.zip


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hey everyone, im back



> Sent from my Xperienced Xperia U

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

So quiet.. 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

me thinks i'm too lazy for ingress. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> me thinks i'm too lazy for ingress.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Could Have told you that before you wasted an invite 

_ Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don’t matter and those who matter don’t mind.
Dr. Seuss _


----------



## cascabel (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Could Have told you that before you wasted an invite
> 
> _ Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don’t matter and those who matter don’t mind.
> Dr. Seuss _

Click to collapse



lol. i'll take it seriously tomorrow. lots of resistance members in my area. so that's a good thing, right?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> lol. i'll take it seriously tomorrow. lots of resistance members in my area. so that's a good thing, right?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not necessarily 

If all you have is your side.. it will be boring... and I feel same way that I'm too lazy for ingress

And I'm back

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I joined ingress forum and have a invite to give away. Is there a modded ingress app for ldpi screens?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Not necessarily
> 
> If all you have is your side.. it will be boring... and I feel same way that I'm too lazy for ingress
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah. that's what i thought.  ah well. i'll find out tomorrow.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

This thread.
It dies without me spamming 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*







_ Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don’t matter and those who matter don’t mind.
Dr. Seuss _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Prawesome (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Either that pic is a fail, or tapatalk is a fail, which is usually the case 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## roofrider (Jan 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Either that pic is a fail, or tapatalk is a fail, which is usually the case
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Must be tapatalk, 
anyway here's a gif.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> This thread.
> It dies without me spamming
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse




Last i checked you read 270 posts when you checked back

And the pic loads fine on PC though.. Its a merecat staring at you..:silly:



4D1L said:


> I joined ingress forum and have a invite to give away. Is there a modded ingress app for ldpi screens?
> Yes there is one.. I uploaded it and link is in resistance thread in OT.. Check it..
> 
> ohai roof, juggs
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*






This thread is royally fuq'd... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ohai guys 
 what's up apex 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

ohai apex. sup?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Bloody meerkats.

Go back to work, slacker Apex. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*







_ Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don’t matter and those who matter don’t mind.
Dr. Seuss _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Solar moon tonight...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Last i checked you read 270 posts when you checked back
> 
> And the pic loads fine on PC though.. Its a merecat staring at you..:silly:

Click to collapse



I looked at resistance thread. Cant find it. Link please

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

18 years and up for Membership approval, or exceptions made based on merit/honesty/integrity/proven maturity... 

Hmm, me thinks me like. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> 18 years and up for Membership approval, or exceptions made based on merit/honesty/integrity/proven maturity...
> 
> Hmm, me thinks me like.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm all 5 of those.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 23, 2013)

Apex_Strider said:


> 18 years and up for Membership approval, or exceptions made based on merit/*honesty*/integrity/proven maturity...
> 
> Hmm, me thinks me like.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Jessica said:


> I'm all 5 of those.

Click to collapse



I think you missed something there.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> I think you missed something there.

Click to collapse



I don't think so.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Changing gender midstream isn't honest.  Surely you can see why there would be some amount of distrust.  Besides, with your record of trolling, many of us wouldn't put past you that this started off as epic trolling.

Also, hi everybody!

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Last i checked you read 270 posts when you checked back
> 
> And the pic loads fine on PC though.. Its a merecat staring at you..:silly:

Click to collapse



Who said i read it? 




Jessica said:


> I'm all 5 of those.

Click to collapse



vvvv
vv


jRi0T68 said:


> Changing gender midstream isn't honest.  Surely you can see why there would be some amount of distrust.  Besides, with your record of *trolling*, many of us wouldn't put past you that this started off as epic trolling.
> 
> Also, hi everybody!
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Agree with everything except that..
Trolling? That's an insult to trolling, more like lying, so that you can feel like you are superior to others. Its like KG children lying to each other about the electronics in their house so that others will look at them with awe
Sorry Joseph, but that's the truth

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

If it hadn't lasted so long it might have been viewed as trolling, though I more referred to hypothetical original intent.

What are KG children?

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> If it hadn't lasted so long it might have been viewed as trolling, though I more referred to hypothetical original intent.
> 
> What are KG children?
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Sorry. It must be the difference between Indian education system and yours 
KG children = Children aged 4/5

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

No need to be sorry. The best thing about the diversity here is getting a view of different cultures.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

So, I'll play "bad cop" here and open this discussion to the Members. The fate of "Jessica" in regards to this thread (which does hold high regard to those things I mentioned earlier) should be what? I've privately had conversations with a few others, and to fairly great lengths, but I feel it would be appropriate to hear other's thoughts. This isn't normally how I would choose to address such a thing, but in lieu of PM'ing each of you, this turns out to be easier (for me) and allows for the discussion. So, chime in... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> 18 years and up for Membership approval, or exceptions made based on merit/honesty/integrity/proven maturity...
> 
> Hmm, me thinks me like.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But who decides merit/honesty/integrity/proven maturity? That's pretty objective 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Ohai thar, Thread Title!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do et nao. 

undercover - The Honorary Member 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Do et nao.
> 
> Stinky - The stinky Member
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ftfy 

@apex, I already told you my opinions in the pm :sly:

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## undercover (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> Ftfy
> 
> @apex, I already told you my opinions in the pm :sly:
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



You are the next in the line for a slap after Sleepy.... :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> But who decides merit/honesty/integrity/proven maturity? That's pretty objective
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



By way of social standards. That's why I'm opening up this discussion, because some have different social expectations than others (as in other countries, etc.) so that should be the litmus test. What would you expect, and what would be expected of you? What if you did this, and what would be the repercussions? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> By way of social standards. That's why I'm opening up this discussion, because some have different social expectations than others (as in other countries, etc.) so that should be the litmus test. What would you expect, and what would be expected of you? What if you did this, and what would be the repercussions?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Whats the discussion.

Anyway we should do it in social group so public cant see

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## veeman (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hi guys. Final exams went really well. Managed to pull myself up to an A in engineering and got an 87% on the statistics final. I just have two super easy ones left tomorrow.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> By way of social standards. That's why I'm opening up this discussion, because some have different social expectations than others (as in other countries, etc.) so that should be the litmus test. What would you expect, and what would be expected of you? What if you did this, and what would be the repercussions?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Am I safe?   

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Am I safe?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you american?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Are you american?

Click to collapse



Nope. Norwegian. What does that got to do with it? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Nope. Norwegian. What does that got to do with it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then you are not fat.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Nope. Norwegian. What does that got to do with it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Knowing veeman:


			
				veeman said:
			
		

> Americans are stupid and arrogant

Click to collapse



Something like that. ^^^


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Whats the discussion.
> 
> Anyway we should do it in social group so public cant see
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The topic of discussion wasn't reserved to a private 
arena, so discretion isn't something I'm concerned with. 






InfinityFTW said:


> Am I safe?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude. We're talking about who we're talking about. Don't flatter yourself! 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Knowing veeman:
> 
> Something like that. ^^^

Click to collapse



VeemanLogic1.0.sh

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> VeemanLogic1.0.sh
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Error could not find file.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Error could not find file.

Click to collapse



Oh I forgot:
#cd trolls
#cd veeman
#. /VeemanLogic1.0.sh 

That would be more correct 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'd like to see absolute truth, followed by absolute proof, and unconditional one-time forgiveness of any indiscretions.

People **** up.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## veeman (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'd like to see absolute truth, followed by absolute proof, and unconditional one-time forgiveness of any indiscretions.
> 
> People **** up.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



I'd like to see some tits.

#priorities


----------



## Apex (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'd like to see absolute truth, followed by absolute proof, and unconditional one-time forgiveness of any indiscretions.
> 
> People **** up.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Thank you! You're the only one who's actually paying attention to this. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## veeman (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Oh I forgot:
> #cd trolls
> #cd veeman
> #. /VeemanLogic1.0.sh
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> I'd like to see some tits.
> 
> #priorities

Click to collapse









_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

What's up everyone?  Just dropping in to say hey and to post this video...  if you've got 30mins to spare, I urge you to watch this!  Time to wake up guys! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrngdgUixYg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> What's up everyone?  Just dropping in to say hey and to post this video...  if you've got 30mins to spare, I urge you to watch this!  Time to wake up guys! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrngdgUixYg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



Saw it already...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'm about to drift off to The Land Of Dreams. Good night folks 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I tend to think most conspiracy theories are paranoid, personally. I'll likely watch in full later.

After all, if proof that it's true can be faked, so can proof that it's not.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'd like to see absolute truth, followed by absolute proof, and unconditional one-time forgiveness of any indiscretions.
> 
> People **** up.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



This is good, even if absolute proof was for one persons eyes (apex) for whatever reasons of privacy. 

If it sounds like I'm waffling, then quite probably (single malt) 

_ Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don’t matter and those who matter don’t mind.
Dr. Seuss _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

01010100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100001 01100100


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

They see me calculating... They hatin'. Tryna catch me deriving dirty. Tryna catch me deriving dirty.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I tend to think most conspiracy theories are paranoid, personally. I'll likely watch in full later.
> 
> After all, if proof that it's true can be faked, so can proof that it's not.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



I respect your opinion, but we (americans) are lied to by our government everyday...  once you watch the video in full, you will see that it was most definitely faked...  there is proof of this that COULDN'T be faked...  like the donation pages for the victims on facebook that were set up DAYS before the actual "shooting" took place...  no way to fake that... :banghead:


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> I respect your opinion, but we (americans) are lied to by our government everyday...  once you watch the video in full, you will see that it was most definitely faked...  there is proof of this that COULDN'T be faked...  like the donation pages for the victims on facebook that were set up DAYS before the actual "shooting" took place...  no way to fake that... :banghead:

Click to collapse



Jeez, politics is a synonym of lie. So everyone in the world suffers from that. Scariest thing though is that we will never know the truth. Ever. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> I respect your opinion, but we (americans) are lied to by our government everyday...  once you watch the video in full, you will see that it was most definitely faked...  there is proof of this that COULDN'T be faked...  like the donation pages for the victims on facebook that were set up DAYS before the actual "shooting" took place...  no way to fake that... :banghead:

Click to collapse



Public media twists reality with lies and rumors.

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




veeman said:


> They see me calculating... They hatin'. Tryna catch me deriving dirty. Tryna catch me deriving dirty.

Click to collapse



M_T_M?


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Public media twists reality with lies and rumors.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no, no. i no mtm.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> no, no. i no mtm.

Click to collapse



I was talkin' 'bout his post in that one thread.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> I respect your opinion, but we (americans) are lied to by our government everyday...  once you watch the video in full, you will see that it was most definitely faked...  there is proof of this that COULDN'T be faked...  like the donation pages for the victims on facebook that were set up DAYS before the actual "shooting" took place...  no way to fake that... :banghead:

Click to collapse



Everything can be faked. I'm just so skeptical that I'm even skeptical of the skeptics.

First thing I look at is if I believe there is any benefit the alleged fakers have in faking it, then I look at who on the inside would bank millions by exposing the hoax.

I'm not going to buy into what anyone tries to sell me.  I don't think 9/11 was an inside job. I've heard the "evidence" and don't find it to be credible.

What's most important, though, is that all sides and possibilities are always examined.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 24, 2013)

Glad to see people still have their Miranda ribbons in their sigs ty


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Glad to see people still have their Miranda ribbons in their sigs ty

Click to collapse



The what ribbon?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> You are the next in the line for a slap after Sleepy.... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOO!!!!

WHAT SLEEPY DO? 

Also, on the topic of Jessicosepharahara (or whatever he's going by now)...
Just admit that you're a guy, a girl or a tranny, apologise for being the thing that cried wolf, and then we can put this in the past, and our historian jriot can archive this incident. 

Gotta go... work starts in 20 mins... :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> I looked at resistance thread. Cant find it. Link please
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36733549 

View attachment 1671296


Prawesome said:


> Who said i read it?
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



it wasn't about, you read it or not:banghead::banghead:

you said thread dies if you are not here.. so I said so... facepalm


Prawesome said:


> Sorry. It must be the difference between Indian education system and yours
> KG children = Children aged 4/5
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



KG= kinder garden

If you had given this info.. it would have made sense I feel..




Prawesome said:


> Ftfy
> 
> @apex, I already told you my opinions in the pm :sly:
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



+1 on both counts




veeman said:


> They see me calculating... They hatin'. Tryna catch me deriving dirty. Tryna catch me deriving dirty.

Click to collapse



where did that came from:what::what:




veeman said:


> The what ribbon?

Click to collapse



for Ronnie's girl who passed away.. check prawn sig

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Deadly (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> Everything can be faked. I'm just so skeptical that I'm even skeptical of the skeptics.
> 
> First thing I look at is if I believe there is any benefit the alleged fakers have in faking it, then I look at who on the inside would bank millions by exposing the hoax.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



skeptiception


And good morning everyone..
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> skeptiception
> 
> 
> And good morning everyone..
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh hey Deadly.


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



ronnie498 said:


> Glad to see people still have their Miranda ribbons in their sigs ty

Click to collapse



Looking at my kids sometimes reminds me of her. She's in a better place for sure, but I wish she had a chance. HE wanted her up there though for the reason I guess.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

Morning to the eastern muffins and 'night to the western muffins.


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Morning to the eastern muffins and 'night to the western muffins.

Click to collapse



Eastern muffins are blueberry muffins. Western are bran muffins. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Looking at my kids sometimes reminds me of her. She's in a better place for sure, but I wish she had a chance. HE wanted her up there though for the reason I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well said, brother. I can't imagine how hard that would be, even having almost lost my wife over a dozen times.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




werked said:


> Eastern muffins are blueberry muffins. Western are bran muffins.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We're way more laid back and doped up on unnatural substances on the west coast than bran. Possibly apple cinnamon crunch, or some bizarre raspberry cheesecake muffin.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Try swiping Chocolate without the second O on the 4.2 keyboard and look at the suggestion it gives you.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Eastern muffins are blueberry muffins. Western are bran muffins.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought I already told everybody that I'm Butter-Rum flavored!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Veeman can't get enough cocksure?

Damn it! Typo!

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

werked said:


> Eastern muffins are blueberry muffins. Western are bran muffins.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
 But i prefer chocolate chip muffins. Anything with cocoa gets my approval.


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Eastern muffins are blueberry muffins. Western are bran muffins.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What about the mid west muffins? Also is there an option for frozen muffins?

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Veeman can't get enough cocksure?
> 
> Damn it! Typo!
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Lol yeah troll programmers at Google. 

"Oh yes I would love to eat some cocksure."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> What about the mid west muffins? Also is there an option for frozen muffins?

Click to collapse



West=North+South America
PS: Isn't Ohio mid-west too? I'm loose on my Geometrey.


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> West=North+South America
> PS: Isn't Ohio mid-west too? I'm loose on my Geometrey.

Click to collapse



No. I live in South Canada.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> No. I live in South Canada.

Click to collapse



Kanada? Saskatchewan?


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Kanada? Saskatchewan?

Click to collapse



Saskatoon


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Saskatoon

Click to collapse



Ah...
I have no idea wat ur talkin bout. i hate wen ppl talk like this.


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Ah...
> I have no idea wat ur talkin bout. i hate wen ppl talk like this.

Click to collapse



Lols u is md.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Lols u is md.

Click to collapse



y is i md? its my f8 rite


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> y is i md? its my f8 rite

Click to collapse



Ya is ur f8 bro. Pls dnt h8.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

Dafuq!!


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Dafuq!!

Click to collapse



Meh. My eyes hurt. Can't read that crap. Apex, ban them two. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Oh hey Deadly.

Click to collapse



Hiya



roofrider said:


> :thumbup:
> But i prefer chocolate chip muffins. Anything with cocoa gets my approval.

Click to collapse



:thumbup: same here
I love things which has cocoa


Talking of food... nothing beats home made food:thumbup:
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Dafuq!!

Click to collapse



Wt bro. Y ur h8n cuz we spk lk dis?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Ya is ur f8 bro. Pls dnt h8.

Click to collapse



h8ers gona h8! u mad bro?


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> h8rs gon h8! u md bro?

Click to collapse



Ftfy


----------



## Deadly (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Wt bro. Y ur h8n cuz we spk lk dis?

Click to collapse




Jessica said:


> h8ers gona h8! u mad bro?

Click to collapse



stop eating characters :sly:

Eat healthy food kids 
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

undercover said:


> Meh. My eyes hurt. Can't read that crap. Apex, ban them two.

Click to collapse



Heheh..yup but i think veemonster can be spared.



Deadly. said:


> :thumbup: same here
> I love things which has cocoa
> 
> 
> Talking of food... nothing beats home made food:thumbup:

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Ftfy

Click to collapse



i dnt thnk so! im alwys rite. i is 2 smrt 4 u!

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> stop eating characters :sly:
> 
> Eat healthy food kids
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



What does that even mean?
O, im srry. I mean "wat dos tht evn mean?"


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, c u foks l8tr, whn dese 2 ar slipin.


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Jeez, this is contagious. I'm gtfo here. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

You guys wanna hear a story?

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Ok, c u foks l8tr, whn dese 2 ar slipin.

Click to collapse



English Please?


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Good night peeps. I was just having fun wit da wrd tlkin.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Good night peeps. I was just having fun wit da wrd tlkin.

Click to collapse



Goodnight, my wise Owl.



        That sounded really creepy, didn't it?


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Goodnight, my wise Owl.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounded really creepy, didn't it?

Click to collapse



Whoo whoo

*flys away


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Whoo whoo
> 
> *flys away

Click to collapse



Lol owls are nocturnal, stay.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Sup frat


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat

Click to collapse



Yay, finally not a kiddo!!!  How you doin BD?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Yay, finally not a kiddo!!!  How you doin BD?

Click to collapse



I haz a tired. I can't sleep tho.

How are you?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



FlyGurl said:


> I haz a tired. I can't sleep tho.
> 
> How are you?

Click to collapse



Exactly the same as you...  having trouble sleeping, had a close family member pass away and its messing with my mind at the moment.... other than that, pretty good I guess.....


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Exactly the same as you...  having trouble sleeping, had a close family member pass away and its messing with my mind at the moment.... other than that, pretty good I guess.....

Click to collapse



I'm very sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



FlyGurl said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. Please accept my condolences.

Click to collapse



Thanks!  He lived twice as long as doctors expected, so while its sad, he lived a good life... :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

Gonna try to get to sleep again, night BD, hope sleep doesn't elude you for too much longer...


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks!  He lived twice as long as doctors expected, so while its sad, he lived a good life... :thumbup:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------
> 
> Gonna try to get to sleep again, night BD, hope sleep doesn't elude you for too much longer...

Click to collapse



Good night


----------



## SimonTS (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



FlyGurl said:


> Good night

Click to collapse



Good morning all.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SimonTS said:


> Good morning all.

Click to collapse



Morning


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Morning guys

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

It's almost 4pm here 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_

_Lewis' Inc. is now one of the members of Linux Group™_
__________________________________________
_Advertisements are brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> It's almost 4pm here
> 
> _UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What the hell day is it where you are?  It's 11:50pm Wednesday here.


----------



## K.A. (Jan 24, 2013)

What in the name of......?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hai

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
 GApps+ | Not your typical Gapps.zip


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

It's 11:12am here lol.

How are you guys?

And, sorry Apex, for ruining the Chi Deltaey Alphay fratty atmospheric feel of the thread..

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


>

Click to collapse



QFT!


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What the hell day is it where you are?  It's 11:50pm Wednesday here.

Click to collapse



You're slow.  
Thursday 4:24pm now.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

4:28 pm thursday here

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
 GApps+ | Not your typical Gapps.zip


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hi to all online. 
What's up?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Nothing. Just being a good Wolfy. 
I'm a good Wolfy aren't I? 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hi to all online.
> What's up?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Thin Lizzy in my headphones....


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thin Lizzy in my headphones....

Click to collapse



Rodrigo y Gabriela in mine 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Not listening to music over here.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
 GApps+ | Not your typical Gapps.zip


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thin Lizzy in my headphones....

Click to collapse



I've got stellar by incubus in mine


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Nothing. Just being a good Wolfy.
> I'm a good Wolfy aren't I?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



If ye say so Wolfy

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Yay!




         Ok, you're meant to give me Wolfy treats about now
    


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

:beer::beer:


There's your treats 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Thank you my friendly owner!
Can I go out and play with the cats?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Thank you my friendly owner!
> Can I go out and play with the cats?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Don't push your luck 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ok master. *cutest loyal innocent Wolfy eyed face*

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Ok master. *cutest loyal innocent Wolfy eyed face*
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



As long as you're going to steal veeman's avatar idea,  wouldn't a subsequent name change be in order?  Bad-Owl.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

No. He's so bad at being a wolf that he can't even get the picture right! 

Evening all.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No. He's so bad at being a wolf that he can't even get the picture right!
> 
> Evening all.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



+1.  and Hi...hows the fam?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

We're good, man. I've got a call on a job today and am awaiting the interview to be scheduled, which is good since I'm at 9 months of unemployment.  It'll be in desktop publishing, which I haven't done since I used to do all the software manuals for Zaxwerks, over 5 years ago.

How are you and yours?

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Oh. That was an owl? But master told me it was a Wolf in disguise.. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We're good, man. I've got a call on a job today and am awaiting the interview to be scheduled, which is good since I'm at 9 months of unemployment.  It'll be in desktop publishing, which I haven't done since I used to do all the software manuals for Zaxwerks, over 5 years ago.
> 
> How are you and yours?
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Well hell, paid work is paid work.

We've been fine.  Having a 7 year old AND a 2 year old poses certain probs, but they are awesome.  Spaghetti & Meatball.  I friggin love them.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'll be quite glad for it, aside from lesser pay. It would be a welcome change from sprinting all over a warehouse making sure my staff has their heads out of their asses, and being held at fault for all mistakes made by anyone in the facility.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'll be quite glad for it, aside from lesser pay. It would be a welcome change from sprinting all over a warehouse making sure my staff has their heads out of their asses, and being held at fault for all mistakes made by anyone in the facility.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Hey, that's what i do!  lol....I babysit some real fawking babies.  Most of them have been there longer than I have, too.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I was the facility manager for a distribution warehouse. It was fun because it was high end audio (Bowers&Wilkins, Meridian, KEF, Tannoy, Wharfedale, etc.), but the stress being THE guy sucked.

You work in a freezing ass cold ice cream warehouse, right?

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Good morning folks 






_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I was the facility manager for a distribution warehouse. It was fun because it was high end audio (Bowers&Wilkins, Meridian, KEF, Tannoy, Wharfedale, etc.), but the stress being THE guy sucked.
> 
> You work in a freezing ass cold ice cream warehouse, right?
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Hard to tell who you're talking to when you don't quote a post,  just saying.

But yes....-20F is the temperature in my office.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'm off to sleep. Goodnight all.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Good morning folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO
Where did you get that? 
@j night 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> LMAO
> Where did you get that?
> @j night
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Had out sat on my sd for ages 

_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I thought I already told everybody that I'm Butter-Rum flavored!

Click to collapse



You are from Ohio?? Yea, that's neither east nor west by my standards. We shall give you to the Canadians. Canadians, Jessica is yours. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hello again frattos. Bored, will read Wattpad later.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
 GApps+ | Not your typical Gapps.zip


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Lol owls are nocturnal, stay.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the little boy that was pretending to be an owl wasn't nocturnal and he had to sleep because it was past his bed time.

---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------




werked said:


> You are from Ohio?? Yea, that's neither east nor west by my standards. We shall give you to the Canadians. Canadians, Jessica is yours.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool. J can be part of South Canada also. 

Canadian warfare... Surrender, we have cookies. But of you don't want to surrender that's okay too. Here's a cookie.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Unfortunately the little boy that was pretending to be an owl wasn't nocturnal and he had to sleep because it was past his bed time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cookies are delicious. 
Good morning and goodbye.


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Cookies are delicious.
> Good morning and goodbye.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have to go to school.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Cookies are delicious.
> Good morning and goodbye.

Click to collapse









_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*




         A pledge's comment passing by. 
wooops! I hope no one notices me! 

 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance.!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Lifehacker7 said:


> A pledge's comment passing by.
> wooops! I hope no one notices me!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isawwhatyoudidthar

Hi all,
Can anyone sumarized what happend the past 2 days that i was gone?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



FlyGurl said:


>

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, since android is more accessible we still have a lot of idiots to share it with. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Unfortunately, since android is more accessible we still have a lot of idiots to share it with.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We call them nincompoops.

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Unfortunately, since android is more accessible we still have a lot of idiots to share it with.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL awesome!  

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance.!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



deathnotice01 said:


> We call them nincompoops.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



or a few other words that'd prolly get censored anyway. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Unfortunately, since android is more accessible we still have a lot of idiots to share it with.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> or a few other words that'd prolly get censored anyway.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed cassy. Indeed,

****,
Im late for work,
Got to go,
Have a nice day everyone,

may at&t 9-state customers be good to me today

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

goodluck alan.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Meerkat bump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hallo muffinz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Jan 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Meerkat bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



our Frat thread is sure slow today


shahrukhraza said:


> Hallo muffinz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



long time no see

Ohai lurkers, get in here:sly:


----------



## Apex (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



> *Section 2. Suspension*​
> A Member of the Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha may suspend an active member for due cause. The A Member of the Governing Body of Chi Delta Alpha and its Officers shall be notified immediately of any member's suspension.

Click to collapse



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me thinks me made me decision. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Me thinks me made me decision.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh noes!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Me thinks me made me decision.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



morning godfather. how is thou? 

hey man. due to your post (the one before this), i actually breezed through the op again. i found on article iv. section 1.classes that we accept male persons. i'm assuming that's a typo? (sorry, but you know i has failz in english ) just wanted to clear that.

and what happens when we suspend someone? hit me a pm or reply here as you see fit. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Oh noes!

Click to collapse



Nice to see you're taking it seriously. I can, as you should well know, go a much more unpleasant route. 

@cascabel: Suspensions are made at (ultimately) m = discretion, and length of suspensions as well. A Member who has found themselves put on suspension will not be acknowledged by other Members if posting, and should be ignored (or "Meph'd" - if you know what I mean). A Member who engages in acknowledging a suspended member will also receive an infraction. First, written, second suspension. 

As for the other part, I'll look into that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Nice to see you're taking it seriously. I can, as you should well know, go a much more unpleasant route.
> 
> @cascabel: Suspensions are made at (ultimately) m = discretion, and length of suspensions as well. A Member who has found themselves put on suspension will not be acknowledged by other Members if posting, and should be ignored (or "Meph'd" - if you know what I mean). As for the other part, I'll look into that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks! gonna reread everything. seems i've fallen too far behind..

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Nice to see you're taking it seriously. I can, as you should well know, go a much more unpleasant route.
> 
> @cascabel: Suspensions are made at (ultimately) m = discretion, and length of suspensions as well. A Member who has found themselves put on suspension will not be acknowledged by other Members if posting, and should be ignored (or "Meph'd" - if you know what I mean). As for the other part, I'll look into that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am taking it seriously, but what else should I post? It's just how I act in bad situations.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I am taking it seriously, but what else should I post? It's just how I act in bad situations.

Click to collapse



just go about it in a mature manner. tbh, i'm also unsure if you're lying to us or trolling us, what with the too often name changes and everything. no offense. if you're femal, great. if you're male, great. no diff. just give us proof that you're not toying with us and there should be no problem. unless, of course, i'm way off target and what i said isn't even the issue. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> just go about it in a mature manner. tbh, i'm also unsure if you're lying to us or trolling us, what with the too often name changes and everything. no offense. if you're femal, great. if you're male, great. no diff. just give us proof that you're not toying with us and there should be no problem. unless, of course, i'm way off target and what i said isn't even the issue.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



In serious situations, I act calm on the outside. I did it even when my Uncle was dying. If I don't, I would drive myself mad with worry and anxiety. It's just how I am...


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> In serious situations, I act calm on the outside. I did it even when my Uncle was dying. If I don't, I would drive myself mad with worry and anxiety. It's just how I am...

Click to collapse



i can definitely understand that. that's how i am, too. hmm.. why not simply communicate with apex? he's really a good guy. and he won't act like this unless there's a really good reason for him to. 

i'm sure you can figure out something. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> i can definitely understand that. that's how i am, too. hmm.. why not simply communicate with apex? he's really a good guy. and he won't act like this unless there's a really good reason for him to.
> 
> i'm sure you can figure out something. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have been. Anyways, I've g2g.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I have been. Anyways, I've g2g.

Click to collapse



okay. have fun. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> our Frat thread is sure slow today
> 
> 
> long time no see
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya.

I haven't been on for sometime.. Vacation!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



shahrukhraza said:


> Ya.
> 
> I haven't been on for sometime.. Vacation!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



suddenly a wild shah appeared. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Can i make a suggestion again, 
Jessica, you don't want to share your fb page with the thread because of privacy. I can understand that, however how about sharing it with just apex, allow him to befriend you to prove it is your account. This would aids your cause no end, apex wouldn't abuse that trust and everyone can be happy 

_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Me and my guy!  Just wanted to share...  just realized this is the first pic of myself I've posted on xda!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Can i make a suggestion again,
> Jessica, you don't want to share your fb page with the thread because of privacy. I can understand that, however how about sharing it with just apex, allow him to befriend you to prove it is your account. This would aids your cause no end, apex wouldn't abuse that trust and everyone can be happy
> 
> _ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
> -David Hume _

Click to collapse



^^^^^this

and apex isn't the kind of guy who'd abuse that trust. juggles is thinking straight.  jk. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

How is everyone doing this fine morning?  (Evening for those on the other side of the world)


----------



## K.A. (Jan 24, 2013)

Suspensions? Infractions? dafuq is going on here?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> How is everyone doing this fine morning?  (Evening for those on the other side of the world)

Click to collapse



you are sleeping on couch or person?(in pic)

I'm good.. thanks..

Ohai cas, juggs, apex, joseph, shah and lurkers..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> How is everyone doing this fine morning?  (Evening for those on the other side of the world)

Click to collapse



hiya flast. saw your yt link. i hope none of that is true. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------




King ACE said:


> Suspensions? Infractions? dafuq is going on here?

Click to collapse



pfft. late as always. veeman is beating you when it comes to ot trolling. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> hiya flast. saw your yt link. i hope none of that is true.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My yt link???  Whatchu talkin bout willis???


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> My yt link???  Whatchu talkin bout willis???

Click to collapse



youtube...

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> you are sleeping on couch or person?(in pic)
> 
> I'm good.. thanks..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't sleeping...  my dog was though.. lol


----------



## K.A. (Jan 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hiya flast. saw your yt link. i hope none of that is true.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Imma be kinda on the modding/devving side of XDA 4 nao. i shall join the Darkness soon, and regain my lost power.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> What's up everyone?  Just dropping in to say hey and to post this video...  if you've got 30mins to spare, I urge you to watch this!  Time to wake up guys! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrngdgUixYg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



@flast 

@kingace: i shall be waiting for thy return.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> you are sleeping on couch or person?(in pic)
> 
> I'm good.. thanks..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey. How are you?


----------



## K.A. (Jan 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> @flast
> 
> @kingace: i shall be waiting for thy return.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I shall be, too.. :laugh:


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Me and my guy!  Just wanted to share...  just realized this is the first pic of myself I've posted on xda!

Click to collapse



You are the one sleeping, right? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Hey. How are you?

Click to collapse



Did you read my suggestion? 
Thoughts? 

_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> @flast
> 
> @kingace: i shall be waiting for thy return.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhh. Gotcha...  not down with the kiddo lingo abbreviations I guess... lol...  and sadly, I believe it to be true....

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




undercover said:


> You are the one sleeping, right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. Funny guy...


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Did you read my suggestion?
> Thoughts?
> 
> _ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
> -David Hume _

Click to collapse



Seems he/she always ignores such posts.

Hola everyone!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Did you read my suggestion?
> Thoughts?
> 
> _ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
> -David Hume _

Click to collapse



I've already PM'd Apex a few days ago...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Seems he/she always ignores such posts.

Click to collapse



Give "her" time to think 

_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## K.A. (Jan 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Give "her" time to think
> 
> _ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
> -David Hume _

Click to collapse



So that's what all this sh*t is about, eh? Him/her thing?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I've already PM'd Apex a few days ago...

Click to collapse



Well judging from today's posts, he's not happy with the contents of that pm. I've not fussed either way but a lot of people in this thread obviously have issue with the way you've appeared to handle this whole affair 

_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Ahhhhhh. Gotcha...  not down with the kiddo lingo abbreviations I guess... lol...  and sadly, I believe it to be true....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. not kiddo lingo. more of lazy lingo.  skinny used that on me way back so i thought you guys would understand it. 
it is convincing, but then i don't know a lot about it to give a decent opinion other than it's a tragedy. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Give "her" time to think
> 
> _ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
> -David Hume _

Click to collapse



Lol oki.

Yo Jessica, no one's gonna bite you.
If you're a gal, well i take my hats off to you, you've been a very good sport. Frankly i think hermit is kinda offensive, but you took none.
If you're a dude, doesn't matter. You'll still be Jessica to everyone here.
Cheers!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Well judging from today's posts, he's not happy with the contents of that pm. I've not fussed either way but a lot of people in this thread obviously have issue with the way you've appeared to handle this whole affair
> 
> _ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
> -David Hume _

Click to collapse



I hope Apex doesn't mind me saying this, but he replied telling me to sit back and wait for his reply. So that's what I've been waiting for.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I hope Apex doesn't mind me saying this, but he replied telling me to sit back and wait for his reply. So that's what I've been waiting for.

Click to collapse



good luck. 

aaannndddd.. night all. i'm hitting the sack. see you all tomorrow.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> it is convincing, but then i don't know a lot about it to give a decent opinion other than it's a tragedy.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tons of other proof available on the net also ... the one point (well not the one, but a big one) that just can't be discredited and brings to light that this was a hoax was that one of the little girls that was supposed to be part of the tradgedy and passed away that day at the school was photographed sitting on obamas lap the day AFTER the shooting.... but, let's get off this subject, it kind of pisses me off! :banghead:


----------



## K.A. (Jan 24, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Tons of other proof available on the net also ... the one point (well not the one, but a big one) that just can't be discredited and brings to light that this was a hoax was that one of the little girls that was supposed to be part of the tradgedy and passed away that day at the school was photographed sitting on obamas lap the day AFTER the shooting.... but, let's get off this subject, it kind of pisses me off! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Just saw that part. Absolutely impossible, that.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> good luck.
> 
> aaannndddd.. night all. i'm hitting the sack. see you all tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Night cas!  So bored...  anybody have the game ruzzle and feel like getting spanked??? Lol...  add me, name is flastnoles11 on there...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Wait... Are you guys getting all serious about this.... Jessica thingy? Lol you guys are weird..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



shahrukhraza said:


> Wait... Are you guys getting all serious about this.... Jessica thingy? Lol you guys are weird..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its the fact that she straight up lied to everyone... some people don't like being lied to....


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Wait... Are you guys getting all serious about this.... Jessica thingy? Lol you guys are weird..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Weird  in what way?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Its the fact that she straight up lied to everyone... some people don't like being lied to....

Click to collapse



Wait is he/she a boy/girl? And what was she lying about? About being a boy or a girl? I have no idea what's going on around here .. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



shahrukhraza said:


> Wait is he/she a boy/girl? And what was she lying about? About being a boy or a girl? I have no idea what's going on around here ..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you don't know what's going on, why are you commenting...  jk...  Pennywise (which is what I will forever no "it" as) started as a boy, then became a pokemon, then was an anime character and is now a girl... :silly:


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> If you don't know what's going on, why are you commenting...  jk...  Pennywise (which is what I will forever no "it" as) started as a boy, then became a pokemon, then was an anime character and is now a girl... :silly:

Click to collapse



Lol think i missed the pokemon transformation. :silly:
Also i thought another name change was on the cards for her...didn't happen. Guess Mike Channon was pissed at her.


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Well, I'd agree that all this is being taken too serious tbh. "Proof or gtfo" would suffice me thinks 
But hey, I'm only a passer by. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Weird  in what way?

Click to collapse



It's just funny to take somebody that's saying that they are boy/girl seriously...


For all I know y'all might be... Some robots or something

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## K.A. (Jan 24, 2013)

undercover said:


> Well, I'd agree that all this is being taken too serious tbh. "Proof or gtfo" would suffice me thinks
> But hey, I'm only a passer by.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PLUS 1!!
Proof Or GTFO. Short and simple.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Well, I'd agree that all this is being taken too serious tbh. "Proof or gtfo" would suffice me thinks
> But hey, I'm only a passer by.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We aren't the mafia, we don't tell people to GTFO (no offense mafia lurkers), we kindly ask them to please leave...  same results just way nicer...


----------



## K.A. (Jan 24, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> We aren't the mafia, we don't tell people to GTFO (no offense mafia lurkers), we kindly ask them to please leave...  same results just way nicer...

Click to collapse



Not literally Ging TFO.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



King ACE said:


> Not literally Ging TFO.

Click to collapse



Still GTFO is not our style..

That too for a member.. come on.. we are better than that.. we are civil enough to talk things out

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Like I side, proof then wipe the slate clean.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Still GTFO is not our style..
> 
> That too for a member.. come on.. we are better than that.. we are civil enough to talk things out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this 1000%


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

You guys (again) take things to serious and to literally 
Have you ever seen me gtfo anyone? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> You guys (again) take things to serious and to literally
> Have you ever seen me gtfo anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GTFO!!!!!:banghead:

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> GTFO!!!!!:banghead:
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



GTFO to you too! *highfive* 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

You guys are such geeks. 
I've g2g to gym. Bai!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> You guys are such geeks.
> I've g2g to gym. Bai!

Click to collapse



U 2

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> GTFO to you too! *highfive*
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wish I could thank this post. 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_

_Lewis' Inc. records a revenue of M$79billion. Details coming soon. _
__________________________________________
_Advertisements are brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 24, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I wish I could thank this post.
> 
> _UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lewis?


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

If anyone quotes this pic I will hunt you down and punch you in the face. That is all. 
Jessica, this is all you gotta do to get everyone off your back and prove yourself. Simple, easy. Just do it, this is getting really really old. 
Remember what I said, quote it and I will become your Perma troll.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> If anyone quotes this pic I will hunt you down and punch you in the face. That is all.
> Jessica, this is all you gotta do to get everyone off your back and prove yourself. Simple, easy. Just do it, this is getting really really old.
> Remember what I said, quote it and I will become your Perma troll.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pic will self extract itself in 5....4....3....2...1...


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Pic will self extract itself in 5....4....3....2...1...

Click to collapse



U did it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> U did it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its gone, no worries...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> If anyone quotes this pic I will hunt you down and punch you in the face. That is all.
> Jessica, this is all you gotta do to get everyone off your back and prove yourself. Simple, easy. Just do it, this is getting really really old.
> Remember what I said, quote it and I will become your Perma troll.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai Worked 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> U did it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How you doin today werked?  Nice pic btw! :thumbup:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> If anyone quotes this pic I will hunt you down and punch you in the face. That is all.
> Jessica, this is all you gotta do to get everyone off your back and prove yourself. Simple, easy. Just do it, this is getting really really old.
> Remember what I said, quote it and I will become your Perma troll.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Punch me then. 
Also, maybe Jessica can send me her FB.
Also, I missed Pennywise, but been there every other change. I've had only 1 username change. I've been here since the beginning of 2011 though, and had this username for the better part of that. 

Nostalgia..... 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Punch me then.
> Also, maybe Jessica can send me her FB.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Wolfson, don't tickle the sleeping dragon, my boy. 

Also, you mean Josecarahara. Or the hermit. 

And as everyone knows, hermits don't Facebook. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Punch me then.
> Also, maybe Jessica can send me her FB.
> Also, I missed Pennywise, but been there every other change. I've had only 1 username change. I've been here since the beginning of 2011 though, and had this username for the better part of that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



perhaps this is why Jessica won't post a pic. you can't be trusted.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Afternoon guys and gals. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Punch me then.
> Also, maybe Jessica can send me her FB.
> Also, I missed Pennywise, but been there every other change. I've had only 1 username change. I've been here since the beginning of 2011 though, and had this username for the better part of that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should really delete that. This won't end nicely for you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> How you doin today werked?  Nice pic btw! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I'm good. Thanks how r u?? 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> If anyone quotes this pic I will hunt you down and punch you in the face. That is all.
> Jessica, this is all you gotta do to get everyone off your back and prove yourself. Simple, easy. Just do it, this is getting really really old.
> Remember what I said, quote it and I will become your Perma troll.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai werked 
Cute pic 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> Ohai werked
> Cute pic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Lmao. Hiya KC!! 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 24, 2013)

werked said:


> You should really delete that. This won't end nicely for you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u gonna troll bad wolf now then?

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Ohai werked
> Cute pic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Hiya KC. Join the frat nao!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Lmao. Hiya KC!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y u no replies me? 

I haz a sadz nao. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Lmao. Hiya KC!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


 No need for the angry face though 

I just realised that every pic I've uploaded of "myself" could quite easily have been just a friend on Facebook and not myself 

Maybe I'm really a female :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> Hiya KC. Join the frat nao!

Click to collapse



I don't need to 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe I'm really a female :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



How you doin? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> If anyone quotes this pic I will hunt you down and punch you in the face. That is all.
> Jessica, this is all you gotta do to get everyone off your back and prove yourself. Simple, easy. Just do it, this is getting really really old.
> Remember what I said, quote it and I will become your Perma troll.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Quote what pic??? 
Edit bugger missed it again 
_ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
-David Hume _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Quote what pic???
> Edit bugger missed it again
> _ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
> -David Hume _

Click to collapse



Hi jugsy

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Wolfson, don't tickle the sleeping dragon, my boy.
> 
> Also, you mean Josecarahara. Or the hermit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I missed this post. Sleepy is looking out for you wolf boy. Shoulda listened. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

Funny thing tho. When you delete a pic from photo bucket.... You gets a broken linky. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 24, 2013)

werked said:


> I missed this post. Sleepy is looking out for you wolf boy. Shoulda listened.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If u want I can track down bad wolf then have a private word with him and show him whose boss. I'll get KC on him to.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

You guys are so silly!  (Young Goku voice)


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Quote what pic???
> Edit bugger missed it again
> _ "Beauty in things exists in the mind which contemplates them."
> -David Hume _

Click to collapse



If u properly search this thread on pc site u will find what ur looking for/


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> If u want I can track down bad wolf then have a private word with him and show him whose boss. I'll get KC on him to.

Click to collapse



Yes, he's on my radar. This>>>>:screwy:is my troll face. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 24, 2013)

Jessica said:


> You guys are so silly!  (Young Goku voice)

Click to collapse



You are!


Anyway 4 more posts till 999 time to find something that deserves my 100th thanks.


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> If u properly search this thread on pc site u will find what ur looking for/

Click to collapse



What?! 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> What?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That kid is.... :shaking:


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> If u properly search this thread on pc site u will find what ur looking for/

Click to collapse



I searched. It says this. 






Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Who even still believes I'm a girl?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Funny thing tho. When you delete a pic from photo bucket.... You gets a broken linky.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 No. I'd deleted the link from the image tags. 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 03:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------




Jessica said:


> That kid is.... :shaking:

Click to collapse



Look who's talking. :sly:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> No. I'd deleted the link from the image tags.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I also deleted from PB 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Who even still believes I'm a girl?

Click to collapse



I believe nothing until there's proof 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> I believe nothing until there's proof
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



My friend lent me their camera......


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 24, 2013)

Jessica said:


> My friend lent me their camera......

Click to collapse



Today??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> My friend lent me their camera......

Click to collapse



Yeah, because that proves it perfectly 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Today??

Click to collapse



No. Yesterday. 

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah, because that proves it perfectly
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



*hint*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> My friend lent me their camera......

Click to collapse



Don't forget to hold a paper that says the date, time and a 'Hi frat' message on it.

We won't believe you otherwise, hermit. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> No. Yesterday.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must also include birth date, mothers maiden name and social security number. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Jeez, is every thread turning into drama? I don't know which series to follow now.... :silly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Jeez, is every thread turning into drama? I don't know which series to follow now.... :silly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Right? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Fine. I am really a guy. My name is Joseph. I didn't mean for this to go too far. I should've stopped it earlier. I never intended it to turn into a bunch of lies. I am sorry for all of this. Truly sorry.
F.A.Q
-Why'd you do it? - I was bored and stupid
-Who's the girl? - Jessica, my girlfriend. 
-I hate you? - I understand
-You suck! - Yes. Yes I do.
-I want to hurt you! - Ok. I understand
-I want to kill you!- Calm down. Just calm down.
-How can I ever trust you again? - I don't enjoy lying. But I understand if you hate me and don't trust me.
-Imma block you- I understand
-What now? -I think I may go into hiding.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 24, 2013)

Jessica said:


> My friend lent me their camera......

Click to collapse



Take a picture then.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> *hint*

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I feel as though I've been betrayed.  oh well, now that she has cleared that up.... Back to regular frat biznis. :beer:

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> I feel as though I've been betrayed.  oh well, now that she has cleared that up.... Back to regular frat biznis. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How could we believe its man.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> How could we believe its man.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Funny thing, I only really ever cared this>>(none) much.  
Where is Apex?! 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Fine. I am really a guy. My name is Joseph. I didn't mean for this to go too far. I should've stopped it earlier. I never intended it to turn into a bunch of lies. I am sorry for all of this. Truly sorry.
> F.A.Q
> -Why'd you do it? - I was bored and stupid
> -Who's the girl? - Jessica, my girlfriend.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think this is how most of us feel.
At least I do. 







Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

That's the problem, while I am inclined to believe the most recent statement, I could see that being caused by not wanting to be kicked out for not posting proof.

Either possibility is still viable. :what:  I mean, if that's your girlfriend, you could have gotten her to take the pic for you to post as "proof".

Still, though, I feel clean slate should be had.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> That's the problem, while I am inclined to believe the most recent statement, I could see that being caused by not wanting to be kicked out for not posting proof.
> 
> Either possibility is still viable. :what:
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Meh.
Who cares, man.
Just take it at face value and put it in the past...
This IS the internetz, after all. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I agree, see edit. I've been advocating forgiveness all along.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I agree, see edit. I've been advocating forgiveness all along.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Nice. 

G'nite, everyone. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I agree, see edit. I've been advocating forgiveness all along.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Is that pic on your avatar of you? If so, suit an all, eh? :victory:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Yes. That's The Wife and I from New Year's Eve this year. I'm fancy like that. 

Speaking of my wife: She's Irish, and all the stereotypes are true.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> perhaps this is why Jessica won't post a pic. you can't be trusted.

Click to collapse



I can be trusted, yet, I don't like expressing my true personality. But if I must, I shall. And, Wolfson? I like it!

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




Jessica said:


> Fine. I am really a guy. My name is Joseph. I didn't mean for this to go too far. I should've stopped it earlier. I never intended it to turn into a bunch of lies. I am sorry for all of this. Truly sorry.
> F.A.Q
> -Why'd you do it? - I was bored and stupid
> -Who's the girl? - Jessica, my girlfriend.
> ...

Click to collapse



Joseph..... BLOODY HEEL YOU MUST BE SEXY TO GET A GIRL LIKE JESSICA!

Naaa, I don't hate you. You're still awesome. Not to mention, you are, and forever will be, a dev of tomorrow. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Wolfson makes an awesome DAC. Stupid Samsung stopped using them. Hopefully when GS4 hits the US it'll be back.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Urmmm, what is a DAC? I've been out of the dev scene for a while, haven't been learning. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

Nevermind. Looked it up.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Yep, Wolfson's DAC is what made supercurio able to invent voodoo sound.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

So, my names are:

Bad-Wolf
VercettiM (don't think you guys understand this one)
The 11 year old with the Hermes (don't think you know this one either)
Wolf
Wolfy
Wolfson
The noob
The necroposter
The overall prick

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> So, my names are:
> 
> Bad-Wolf
> VercettiM (don't think you guys understand this one)
> ...

Click to collapse



Wolf boy. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Me likey.

Anymore names for me? Don't mind if they're offensive. Just don't be racist, or call me gay or something.

I am lesbian though. I like girls. And I'm a guy.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## undercover (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Me likey.
> 
> Anymore names for me? Don't mind if they're offensive. Just don't be racist, or call me gay or something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you into kinky stuff? You like when they call you names? 

I'm gtfo.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Are you into kinky stuff? You like when they call you names?
> 
> I'm gtfo....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tinky, he is 13. Let's not teach him bad things. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Are you into kinky stuff? You like when they call you names?
> 
> I'm gtfo....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



YES! I HAVE MADE HIM GTFO!







werked said:


> Tinky, he is 13. Let's not teach him bad things.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tough. I already know more than half of them lol.

I wanna get an Ingress invite..


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Tinky, he is 13. Let's not teach him bad things.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, no wonder. Trying to look cool and all that amongst older people. 

Kid, just be yourself, enjoy your age. There is no need to try being older than you are. I wish I was 13.... I didn't know what Internet was at that age and spent my free time with some use.. Oh, wait, I got pissed for the first time when I 13. Scratch that 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Stupid Android Development hurting my head. :banghead:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Stupid Android Development hurting my head. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Pic of a brainscan or it didn't happen.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pic of a brainscan or it didn't happen.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Do you know where I can get a camera for that?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Oh, no wonder. Trying to look cool and all that amongst older people.
> 
> Kid, just be yourself, enjoy your age. There is no need to try being older than you are. I wish I was 13.... I didn't know what Internet was at that age and spent my free time with some use.. Oh, wait, I got pissed for the first time when I 13. Scratch that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. I'm not. I've been here for 3 years. Also, I don't believe in "cool".

I am being myself. A rebel with no respect for rules!
Idk if you know, I made TDOT. Pretty awesome, eh? And, I barely have free time now.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> No. I'm not. I've been here for 3 years. Also, I don't believe in "cool".
> 
> I am being myself. A rebel with no respect for rules!
> Idk if you know, I made TDOT. Pretty awesome, eh? And, I barely have free time now.
> ...

Click to collapse



TDOT? The group where nothing got done and got closed due to someone spamming a paid referal link?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ya. Literally just sent a PM to Pulser about it. And, we did get some stuff done. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Kids, kids everywhere

(Proper meme inserted here)


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Skids, skids everywhere..

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Kids, kids everywhere
> 
> (Proper meme inserted here)

Click to collapse



That's... agist?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

It's not ageist. It's.... Wolfist. 

Y U HATE ME?

Jessica, the big meanie was being mean! Cuddle me. I'm really sad.


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> It's not ageist. It's.... Wolfist.
> 
> Y U HATE ME?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I think I'm good.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> No. I'm a dude. You're gross.

Click to collapse



FTFY

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> FTFY
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



That too.


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

Apex is here, everyone run...

Kidding, but here's what I've to say on things. Oh, and don't think for a minute that I am not constantly keeping an eye on this place and what goes on, lest it bite you in the @$$ for these thoughts.

So, seems this whole debacle has been brought to _(do not insert crude reference here)_ its final climax. We've had the 'truth' told to us, and for whatever it's worth. I think we can - and should - put this momentary lapse in judgment by one particular Member behind us all. I was hoping it would turn out this way, being that the aforementioned 'particular Member' would own up to the untruths, and come clean with everything. But, more so I'm hoping that a lesson was learned, and that lesson is that truth and trust go hand in hand, and should be valued highly among those who incorporate these in their lives. Despite the fact that this is "just teh interwebz", we are all still real people here. Certain considerations are to be observed, and expected by everyone. Some things I have little tolerance for, and simple social "rules", so to speak, are certainly the bulk of those things I cannot tolerate the misuse of. 

Further, when I created this House, it was intended (and still is) to be a place where people who I have met from all over xda could become a part of, enjoy the company of, find a place for support of, and establish new friendships and strengthen existing friendships of other members throughout xda. Seems as though we've gotten a bit derailed from that fundamental aspect in which was the drive behind my starting this House, but now it's time to sweep it under the proverbial rug and move forward. I'd like to trust that our values, beliefs (as societally based), and ethos are of the type to help us stand apart from any other thread here - regardless of age, creed, color, nationality, religion, yada yada. So, with that in mind, I'd like to state that while a small degree of 'spamming' will occur here and there, we should consider this House a place to hold some respect for the others who have found a camaraderie with these great Members here to talk about things in a 'grown folk' manner. I am aware that many of you are half my age, and that's fine. But, let's try and keep the 'spam' to a minimum, and focus more on establishing and/or strengthening friendships made with others.

In doing just that, and keeping the ideals of what makes a friendship work, we should be aware that you cannot sustain a friendship or relationship without any real sustenance in communication. To elaborate with an example here, imagine if you would: if I (or anyone else) only posts blathering about "I haz a hungry" or "I am bored" or "Ohai guys" with no more meat in the  stew (post) than that, you all would think, "Jeez, this guy is lame and has nothing to talk about. He's boring, and has probably never been with a woman". You get my drift, I hope. There has been a steady decline in posts from other Members who happen to be older in age than many of the 'constant posters', and I worry that it is due in large by the lack of interest and discussion of topics that have any real meaning or intrigue. So, let's try a little harder, all of us, to get back to where we were at one time, give this House some meaning, some substance, something more than being (for lack of better phrases here) a bunch of kids running amok with no adult supervision. Interaction is key, so let's shore it up with some more flavorsome and developed dialogue. 

Now that I have said my "Dad" speech, I will offer you all ice cream after you've cleaned your rooms.

_*Joseph (as I am assuming is your 'real name'), this should be ruminated as my reply to you, in lieu of PM'ing..._


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

^^^Can I haz Chocolate Chip cookie dough?!
Although I'm usually not too serious, I have made many friendships in this thread. I don't always fool around, although it's not uncommon.
PS: Hi


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

Jessica said:


> ^^^Can I haz Chocolate Chip cookie dough?!
> Although I'm usually not too serious, I have made many friendships in this thread. I don't always fool around, although it's not uncommon.
> PS: Hi

Click to collapse



Hiya. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for joking around and having a good time. If I didn't have such a personality and sense of humor to reflect as such, you all would not like posting here. I'd might as well be cajunflavoredbob, or someone who just makes you feel like a complete and utter buffoon. But, lucky for everyone, I am not. Also, cookie dough eaten raw can give you salmonella, so you most certainly can haz some. Want a egg yolk smoothie to wash 'er down with also? 

Edit: I'd look into changing that username of yours at your earliest opportunity...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Well said, Fearless Leader.

I'd like to add that I would hope everyone here holds me accountable to the guidelines above, by pm'ing if, for example, I decide to binge drink and post absurdity, linking me to the drunk thread and telling me to get my **** together.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Jeez Apex! You are 58?! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Jeez Apex! You are 58?!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The operative there was "some". I'm your age dude, but I look much younger than you. (insert snot bubble image here) 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> Well said, Fearless Leader.
> 
> I'd like to add that I would hope everyone here holds me accountable to the guidelines above, by pm'ing if, for example, I decide to binge drink and post absurdity, linking me to the drunk thread and telling me to get my **** together.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Drunk posting is fine. I do it all the time. I find most of my best work is written when I can't recall doing it the next morning. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I've only posted here drunk once... Which wasn't my fault!!!(The drunk part)


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I've only posted here drunk once... Which wasn't my fault!!!(The drunk part)

Click to collapse



It's always self inflicted. Be accountable, drinkie! 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> It's always self inflicted. Be accountable, drinkie!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



No one ever told me Mike's Hard Lemonade has alcohol!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> No one ever told me Mike's Hard Lemonade has alcohol!

Click to collapse



Says it on the label pennywise... 

Well said apex, hopefully this thread can go back to what it once was!  I used to like coming here shooting the breeze with you all (pennywise included), not so much here lately!  Anyways, how was everyones day today?


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Says it on the label pennywise...
> 
> Well said apex, hopefully this thread can go back to what it once was!  I used to like coming here shooting the breeze with you all (pennywise included), not so much here lately!  Anyways, how was everyones day today?

Click to collapse



Agreed. 

Not too shabby of a day for me, I paid my car off (the remaining $13,214.13 on the note) so I will be receiving a free and clear title in the mail by the time I return from Manhattan next week. How was yours? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Not too shabby of a day for me, I paid my car off (the remaining $13,214.13 on the note) so I will be receiving a free and clear title in the mail by the time I return from Manhattan next week. How was yours?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Pretty good considering... (posted last night about it, don't want to write it again, makes me think about it to much) just lounged around with the kid and the wife!  Congrats on paying off the car, I know that must have felt great!


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Pretty good considering... (posted last night about it, don't want to write it again, makes me think about it to much) just lounged around with the kid and the wife!  Congrats on paying off the car, I know that must have felt great!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I read that. My sincerest condolences to you and your family. I know what it is to go through that, but rest assured, we're all here for you - whatever we can do to help, you know we will. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> The operative there was "some". I'm your age dude, but I look much younger than you. (insert snot bubble image here)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Trololol 
You are a couple of years older iirc. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Being drunk is not fun.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Yeah, I read that. My sincerest condolences to you and your family. I know what it is to go through that, but rest assured, we're all here for you - whatever we can do to help, you know we will.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I sincerely appreciate it!  And I know I can always count on my frat bros!!!

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Being drunk is not fun.

Click to collapse



Then you're doing it wrong!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Being drunk is not fun.

Click to collapse



No. No it's not.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks man, I sincerely appreciate it!  And I know I can always count on my frat bros!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



100% agreement on all accounts.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## werked (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Glad to see some order brought back to you crazy muffins.  
On a more serious note.... Hmmm, I forgot what I was gonna say. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Glad to see some order brought back to you crazy muffins.
> On a more serious note.... Hmmm, I forgot what I was gonna say.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm a pirate muffin.


----------



## veeman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Glad to see some order brought back to you crazy muffins.
> On a more serious note.... Hmmm, I forgot what I was gonna say.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is the serious note B flat or C sharp? I think those are pretty serious sounding notes.


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

werked said:


> Glad to see some order brought back to you crazy muffins.
> On a more serious note.... Hmmm, I forgot what I was gonna say.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You were going to post more pictures, I believe...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Is the serious note B flat or C sharp? I think those are pretty serious sounding notes.

Click to collapse



What?  Seriously? Serious notes are always F sharps!

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------




Apex_Strider said:


> You were going to post more pictures, I believe...

Click to collapse



Speaking of pictures, what was that picture you posted earlier?(@wekerd)


----------



## veeman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> What?  Seriously? Serious notes are always F sharps!

Click to collapse



Well, you can go F sharp yourself.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Well, you can go F sharp yourself.

Click to collapse



When speaking of actions, it is always an E sharp.


----------



## werked (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> You were going to post more pictures, I believe...

Click to collapse



Maybe next time I have some time off I can work on a snot bubble pic myself. 







Jessica said:


> What?  Seriously? Serious notes are always F sharps!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Me. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Maybe next time I have some time off I can work on a snot bubble pic myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whaaa? I missed seeing a picture of you?! :banghead:
Stupid school.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> You guys (again) take things to serious and to literally
> Have you ever seen me gtfo anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol! it wasn't for you i said man.. 

it was just, in general i said..


4D1L said:


> How could we believe its man.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Just stop it.. don't drag this! :sly:


4D1L said:


> If u want I can track down bad wolf then have a private word with him and show him whose boss. I'll get KC on him to.

Click to collapse



You mean apex

@flastnoles11.. sorry to hear about your loss man.. how are you?

@werked.. you took off image too fast i missed it

@apex... well said :thumbup: (about the speech)


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> lol! it wasn't for you i said man..
> 
> it was just, in general i said..
> Just stop it.. don't drag this! :sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Deadly! I missed the picture too.


----------



## werked (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Whaaa? I missed seeing a picture of you?! :banghead:
> Stupid school.

Click to collapse



It was a crazy pic. I had been in pj's all day.... You didn't miss anything. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> lol! it wasn't for you i said man..
> 
> it was just, in general i said..
> Just stop it.. don't drag this! :sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm alright, it happens...  trying not to think about it too much...  thanks for asking though...

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

Anybody check Q&A general section...  dude posted 8 threads within an hour of each other!!!


----------



## werked (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> I'm alright, it happens...  trying not to think about it too much...  thanks for asking though...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------
> 
> Anybody check Q&A general section...  dude posted 8 threads within an hour of each other!!!

Click to collapse



Holy crap. Mods are gonna have fun with those. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

So, Tuesday my son got slapped in the face at school and then the kid ran off scared. I finally found out today that my son started it by threatening the other kid and cussing at him.

So, for the next 4 days, he is the house *****, and when he gets told of a chore to do, his only response may be "Thank you. May I have some more?" Lol

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> It was a crazy pic. I had been in pj's all day.... You didn't miss anything.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh, I see you all the cybertime in your PJs around the cyberhouse we both cybershare in our cyberrelationship - I was hoping for something more racy... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hey look! A picture of me. Oh, it looks like I must have cropped out my face. Oh well. 
PS: The quality is horrible. My hoodie was blue.(It's also a very, very thick hoodie from Aeropostal. I'm not fat!  )


----------



## veeman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Hey look! A picture of me. Oh, it looks like I must have cropped out my face. Oh well.
> PS: The quality is horrible. My hoodie was blue.(It's also a very, very thick hoodie from Aeropostal. I'm not fat! )

Click to collapse



You are wearing guy pants.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> You are wearing guy pants.

Click to collapse



Yes I am. Should I be wearing woman pants?
Also, doesn't it look like my knees are by my shins?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Hey look! A picture of me. Oh, it looks like I must have cropped out my face. Oh well.
> PS: The quality is horrible. My hoodie was blue.(It's also a very, very thick hoodie from Aeropostal. I'm not fat!  )

Click to collapse



You missed the main part

@flastnoles11.. good to hear you are...
he will be back to square 1 soon...


----------



## werked (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> So, Tuesday my son got slapped in the face at school and then the kid ran off scared. I finally found out today that my son started it by threatening the other kid and cussing at him.
> 
> So, for the next 4 days, he is the house *****, and when he gets told of a chore to do, his only response may be "Thank you. May I have some more?" Lol
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



That made me lol. The world needs more parents just like you. :thumbup:







Apex_Strider said:


> Meh, I see you all the cybertime in your PJs around the cyberhouse we both cybershare in our cyberrelationship - I was hoping for something more racy...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



I only share those pics with you!!  not the world. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




Jessica said:


> Hey look! A picture of me. Oh, it looks like I must have cropped out my face. Oh well.
> PS: The quality is horrible. My hoodie was blue.(It's also a very, very thick hoodie from Aeropostal. I'm not fat!  )

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> You missed the main part
> 
> @flastnoles11.. good to hear you are...
> he will be back to square 1 soon...

Click to collapse



My feet are the main part. 
Also, I took that photo around 4PM, and it was 10°F outside. My fingers were frozen when I finished.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> So, Tuesday my son got slapped in the face at school and then the kid ran off scared. I finally found out today that my son started it by threatening the other kid and cussing at him.
> 
> So, for the next 4 days, he is the house *****, and when he gets told of a chore to do, his only response may be "Thank you. May I have some more?" Lol
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> That made me lol. The world needs more parents just like you. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why the ? 
I don't understand.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Why the ?
> I don't understand.

Click to collapse



Nobody honestly expects you to...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Nobody honestly expects you to...

Click to collapse



You too?
"Secrets, secrets are no fun. Secret, secrets hurt someone" - The stripper from The Office.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> You too?
> "Secrets, secrets are no fun. Secret, secrets hurt someone" - The stripper from The Office.

Click to collapse



Me 3.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## veeman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> You too?
> "Secrets, secrets are no fun. Secret, secrets hurt someone" - The stripper from The Office.

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Stop it! Stop it now! You make me sad!
I might even have too.... "Bankai!"


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I should add that my son is also writing a letter addressed to both the other student and the staff regarding his actions and lies to the school.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I should add that my son is also writing a letter addressed to both the other student and the staff regarding his actions and lies to the school.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



parenting ftw. :thumbup::thumbup:

evening everyone. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> parenting ftw. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> evening everyone.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Evening


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Evening cas.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Stop it! Stop it now! You make me sad!
> I might even have too.... "Bankai!"

Click to collapse



Joseph.. this is what I meant.. people won't be able to get the reference.. they all dont read manga you know 

And, so you are officially accepted as a boy of 17 year old... and thank god this discussion ended!

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Joseph.. this is what I meant.. people won't be able to get the reference.. they all dont read manga you know
> 
> And, so you are officially accepted as a boy of 17 year old... and thank god this discussion ended!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's why I put it. So people wouldn't know what I meant. If they all knew manga, then I wouldn't post it, because it would be no fun.
PS: What do you mean a boy of 17 years old?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> That's why I put it. So people wouldn't know what I meant.
> PS: What do you mean a boy of 17 years old?

Click to collapse



You are a 17 year old right?

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> You are a 17 year old right?
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I'm confused now.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

15, I believe. Josepho1997, last part is birth year. Right?

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I'm confused now.

Click to collapse



fine... lets stop ... I don't care anymore.. :sly:

Check pm

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> 15, I believe. Josepho1997, last part is birth year. Right?
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Yup.. you are right :thumbup:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

So..... Anybody know where a 2 year old would put the remote?


----------



## veeman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Joseph.. this is what I meant.. people won't be able to get the reference.. they all dont read manga you know
> 
> And, so you are officially accepted as a boy of 17 year old... and thank god this discussion ended!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I'm 17!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Diaper. Toilet. Trash. Toy box.

Edit: Possibly throw it at a pet.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## veeman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> So..... Anybody know where a 2 year old would put the remote?

Click to collapse



He ate it.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> So..... Anybody know where a 2 year old would put the remote?

Click to collapse



Mine likes to leave things in the bathroom. 

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> So..... Anybody know where a 2 year old would put the remote?

Click to collapse



The place where you least look for

@veeman.. ya I remember yours..

6666!! I'm gonna keep it for a while

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> Diaper. Toilet. Trash. Toy box.
> 
> Edit: Possibly throw it at a pet.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



I'll check...







veeman said:


> He ate it.

Click to collapse






 I doubt it.




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mine likes to leave things in the bathroom.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I'll check there too.

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> The place where you least look for
> 
> @veeman.. ya I remember yours..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I'll stop with 1,000,000!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

What's up people? Anything interesting going on in here?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up people? Anything interesting going on in here?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



No, its been a sleeper here all day.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, its been a sleeper here all day.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Not earlier I see. There was much drama. Kept me away for awhile 

But I'm back :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up people? Anything interesting going on in here?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



sup axis? bit slow tonight. 

hey there mr.drummer.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> sup axis? bit slow tonight.
> 
> hey there mr.drummer.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's good man?
I'm just hanging around myself. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> sup axis? bit slow tonight.
> 
> hey there mr.drummer.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup cas.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Not earlier I see. There was much drama. Kept me away for awhile
> 
> But I'm back :beer::beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're saving the drama for the X8 OT meemamas... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> What's good man?
> I'm just hanging around myself.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



my day just started, but it seems it's gonna be a lazy day. got nothing planned to do. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I are bored. Exams are all done and no school tomorrow.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> I are bored. Exams are all done and no school tomorrow.

Click to collapse



No school? Lucky! I guess I shouldn't be complaining, since I got Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday off. I might not go tomorrow, because my house has no water. My Dad broke a pipe or something stupid.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> We're saving the drama for the X8 OT meemamas...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




:thumbup::thumbup:
How you doing brother apex?






cascabel said:


> my day just started, but it seems it's gonna be a lazy day. got nothing planned to do.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dude, I just gave you the trick in ingress thread. Go out and use it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I don't understand women's shopping logic.
"Oh look, they have the exact same dress I already bought a month ago."

Yes, so why are you shopping for what you've already got?

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I don't understand women's shopping logic.
> "Oh look, they have the exact same dress I already bought a month ago."
> 
> Yes, so why are you shopping for what you've already got?
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. i take it you're shopping?  well, i've stopped trying to understand them years ago. the headaches lessened dramatically. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Tell that to my wallet. Lmao

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

I'm now unsuccessfully trying to convince her that buying a new waste basket for the bedroom should fulfill her shopping desires.

After yesterday's extravaganza, I made her agree to quit clothes/shoe shopping until March 1st. She's struggling.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Good night. I think I cut my left eye somehow. My vision is all funky and it hurts really bad. Hope I don't go blind!


----------



## roofrider (Jan 25, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Good night. I think I cut my left eye somehow. My vision is all funky and it hurts really bad. Hope I don't go blind!

Click to collapse



Dafuq! I've had my fair share of eye troubles in the past and it's not pleasant at all. Not even a bit.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Good night. I think I cut my left eye somehow. My vision is all funky and it hurts really bad. Hope I don't go blind!

Click to collapse



If you did cut it that sucks, luckily the eye is one of the quickest parts of the body to heal, next to the tongue! (Not entirely sure which heals faster, but they both heal damn fast)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Good morning! Only three classes today, then I can take weekend  hope you all have or had a nice day  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> We're saving the drama for the X8 OT meemamas...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



X8 OT? How do you guys even manage to post there? Its comparatively the worst ot thread in xda now. Fights coming up every 10 minutes

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid) 

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

On another note, hi

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Really? This I must see!

Edit: Holy ****! Nothing but douchebags over there!

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## K.A. (Jan 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> X8 OT? How do you guys even manage to post there? Its comparatively the worst ot thread in xda now. Fights coming up every 10 minutes
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ace OT FTW!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Wow and I thought the immaturity level of this thread was going down the tubes...  x8 has renewed my faith in this thread... :victory:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

We're okay here. Just some of our muffins are a little under cooked.  Add enough flame and they'll be just fine.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## K.A. (Jan 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We're okay here. Just some of our muffins are a little under cooked.  Add enough flame and they'll be just fine.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



FLAME TIME!!!!!11 :laugh:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> We're okay here. Just some of our muffins are a little under cooked.  Add enough flame and they'll be just fine.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Lol, so very true!  I like you, man, you're a good guy!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, so very true!  I like you, man, you're a good guy!

Click to collapse



I respectfully decline to not reciprocate that sentiment.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> FLAME TIME!!!!!11 :laugh:

Click to collapse



Brought one lurker out of the shadows. :thumbup::beer:

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## K.A. (Jan 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I respectfully decline to not reciprocate that sentiment.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lurker?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Morning muffins 

_ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



King ACE said:


> Lurker?

Click to collapse



I missed your post above, lol, just saying I thought you were lurking this thread like so many of us do. I'm one of the worst.

Morning Sir Juggles.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## K.A. (Jan 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I missed your post above, lol, just saying I thought you were lurking this thread like so many of us do. I'm one of the worst.
> 
> Morning Sir Juggles.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



lol most of the times i'm here this thread is dead and as soon as it may look like gaining pace, i need to leave..

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _

Click to collapse



Evening muffins


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Darn, he doesn't like me, guess I'm gonna go cry in the corner...  I respectfully couldn't care less the way you feel about me, I am who I am and that's all I can be...  don't like it, too bad... I still think you're a good dude though, a bit of an ass at times, but all in all a good dude...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

It was a double negative, brother. You're a good dude. I'm just weird like that, even more so when I'm tired. My apologies for not being clear.

Honestly, I like most everyone here in a different way. I mean... there's that Apex guy, but other than him, everybody's cool.

_Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I should add that my son is also writing a letter addressed to both the other student and the staff regarding his actions and lies to the school.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



Oh... I was actually going to beat someone up the other day myself.
Idiot.

Bloody lucky I couldn't get to it.



flastnoles11 said:


> Wow and I thought the immaturity level of this thread was going down the tubes...  x8 has renewed my faith in this thread... :victory:

Click to collapse



Ok, while I might be the one ruining the thread, at least we know it's not that bad anymore..



jRi0T68 said:


> Honestly, I like most everyone here in a different way. I mean... there's that Apex guy, but other than him, everybody's cool.
> You like me! YAY! I'M NOT HATED BY EVERYONE!
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse





Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## _Variable (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hey all, just finished reading on all that drama about jessica/joseph.

Well, i forgive him.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> Honestly, I like most everyone here in a different way. I mean... there's that Apex guy, but other than him, everybody's cool.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



well played sir..:thumbup: well played

About joseph.. I dont have any issues.. So no pointing in saying i forgive i guess..
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Dead thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I love meerkats, yet have no pictures of them.

So I post merely cat.





*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> Really? This I must see!
> 
> Edit: Holy ****! Nothing but douchebags over there!
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse





Told you 
It actually was a really good place to let off some steam until 'some' people started posting there, now its pathetic 




King ACE said:


> Ace OT FTW!!

Click to collapse



Yep 







flastnoles11 said:


> Wow and I thought the immaturity level of this thread was going down the tubes...  x8 has renewed my faith in this thread... :victory:

Click to collapse



Lol..Sometimes, i wonder if those guys dont have anything productive to do in life







jRi0T68 said:


> We're okay here. Just some of our muffins are a little under cooked.  Add enough flame and they'll be just fine.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse





Lets ice them :flipoff2:





jRi0T68 said:


> I missed your post above, lol, just saying I thought you were lurking this thread like so many of us do. I'm one of the worst.
> 
> Morning Sir Juggles.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



I am now forced to lurk
 here coz of my exams 




jRi0T68 said:


> It was a double negative, brother. You're a good dude. I'm just weird like that, even more so when I'm tired. My apologies for not being clear.
> 
> Honestly, I like most everyone here in a different way. I mean... there's that Apex guy, but other than him, everybody's cool.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse






flastnoles11 said:


> Darn, he doesn't like me, guess I'm gonna go cry in the corner...  I respectfully couldn't care less the way you feel about me, I am who I am and that's all I can be...  don't like it, too bad... I still think you're a good dude though, a bit of an ass at times, but all in all a good dude...

Click to collapse



That made no sense o.o







jugg1es said:


> Dead thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope  
Lets multi quote posts like this one
Example: this post

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

The interaction between flastnoles and I related to this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37157682

Thus, I gave myself a new sig. Lulz @ my expense should be had. Sleep awaits. Goodnight all.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Apex is here, everyone run...
> 
> Kidding, but here's what I've to say on things. Oh, and don't think for a minute that I am not constantly keeping an eye on this place and what goes on, lest it bite you in the @$$ for these thoughts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't know Manti Te'o was a member here??

All kidding aside, I'm one of those people(older members) who have been lurking more than interacting because of the lack of "substance" here at times. I still enjoy this house but like Zach said we need to be better.
 I'm currently putting together a list of members who have been inactive for a while to find out there thoughts on their inactivity. If anyone wants to help, pm me 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Can someone explain the golden ratio 1.618 to me?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hey everyone

Skickat från min ST25i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



devstaff said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Skickat från min ST25i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey devstuff

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



eep2378 said:


> I didn't know Manti Te'o was a member here??
> 
> All kidding aside, I'm one of those people(older members) who have been lurking more than interacting because of the lack of "substance" here at times. I still enjoy this house but like Zach said we need to be better.
> I'm currently putting together a list of members who have been inactive for a while to find out there thoughts on their inactivity. If anyone wants to help, pm me
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks eep. i actually missed that post by apex. and welcome back. 

as for the 2nd part, i'll check on who's been missing and i'll hit you a pm if i know anyone i can contact. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> Can someone explain the golden ratio 1.618 to me?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your thread 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> thanks eep. i actually missed that post by apex. and welcome back.
> 
> as for the 2nd part, i'll check on who's been missing and i'll hit you a pm if i know anyone i can contact. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Appreciate it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Good night. I think I cut my left eye somehow. My vision is all funky and it hurts really bad. Hope I don't go blind!

Click to collapse



Just make sure the eyeball doesn't fall out and get lost.


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



eep2378 said:


> I didn't know Manti Te'o was a member here??
> 
> All kidding aside, I'm one of those people(older members) who have been lurking more than interacting because of the lack of "substance" here at times. I still enjoy this house but like Zach said we need to be better.
> I'm currently putting together a list of members who have been inactive for a while to find out there thoughts on their inactivity. If anyone wants to help, pm me
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, here's hoping that my observations and comments regarding them will yield a somewhat dynamic shift from what's been here lately. 

Also, happy Friday brothers and brathers! (masculine/feminine construct there) 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## _Variable (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

TGIF to all.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

New homescreen, what do you think?


----------



## _Variable (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Dead

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



devstaff said:


> New homescreen, what do you think?

Click to collapse



Looks pretty nice. But, Y U NO have UltimaTime widget installed? :banghead:

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> Dead
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Please refer to my "Dad speech" from yesterday. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2117276

I am want to meet a good man!...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex_Strider said:


> Please refer to my "Dad speech" from yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



morning apex. how goes ye? you're into cars, right? i know next to nothing tbh, but could you direct me to a good american muscle car? pre-80's if possible. thanks.  just doing some research.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



devstaff said:


> New homescreen, what do you think?

Click to collapse



Time can be a bit better, other than that, awesome :thumbup:







undercover said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2117276
> 
> I am want to meet a good man!...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just posted 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> morning apex. how goes ye? you're into cars, right? i know next to nothing tbh, but could you direct me to a good american muscle car? pre-80's if possible. thanks.  just doing some research.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Doing well, thanks. You? 

Look for a 454 or 396 Chevelle or a Nova. Maybe a 'Cuda, Camero, Challenger. But, that puts you in the' 60s - '70s.

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

8





Apex_Strider said:


> Doing well, thanks. You?
> 
> Look for a 454 or 396 Chevelle or a Nova. Maybe a 'Cuda, Camero, Challenger. But, that puts you in the' 60s - '70s.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



i'm good. but bored tbh. thanks for the info. i'm trying to write an article for my cousin. god knows i suck at it but i just wanted to try.  which one has the more..err..history though? sorry for the bother. i'm so way out of my league.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



devstaff said:


> New homescreen, what do you think?

Click to collapse



Quite lovely.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



ppero196 said:


> Quite lovely.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ppero! how are you bro? i was about to pm you. about eep's post. 

how come you're rarely around? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

My homescreen.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



devstaff said:


> New homescreen, what do you think?

Click to collapse



Nice I like it! Here's mine for now 





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally weekend !  Enjoy it while you can, folks!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Apex said:


> Looks pretty nice. But, Y U NO have UltimaTime widget installed? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Seriously, I think UltimaTime looks crappy in my opinion. I like to keep it clean or minimal

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Quite lovely.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks, so hows it going ppero?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Seriously, I think UltimaTime looks crappy in my opinion. I like to keep it clean or minimal

Click to collapse



QF... Where are you! ↑↑↑↑↑↑


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> ppero! how are you bro? i was about to pm you. about eep's post.
> 
> how come you're rarely around?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



New device, new guides, and busy trying to get my YouTube channel somewhat popular, but no luck.
Devstaff is helping me. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> Seriously, I think UltimaTime looks crappy in my opinion. I like to keep it clean or minimal
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh you 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



eep2378 said:


> Nice I like it! Here's mine for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That ...looks..amazing..
What's that battery widget?
And the icons?

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> It was a double negative, brother. You're a good dude. I'm just weird like that, even more so when I'm tired. My apologies for not being clear.
> 
> Honestly, I like most everyone here in a different way. I mean... there's that Apex guy, but other than him, everybody's cool.
> 
> _Hard to learn when you can't even figure out which public restroom to use (men's or women's)..._  -Z

Click to collapse



See, this is what I get for posting while I should be sleeping!  Thanks for clearing that up! :thumbup:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> QF... Where are you! ↑↑↑↑↑↑

Click to collapse



Busy reading this when he sees it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> QF... Where are you! ↑↑↑↑↑↑

Click to collapse



He went the X8 OT.


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> He went the X8 OT.

Click to collapse



Traitor.

Cease him. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 25, 2013)

show yer self QF,
we know you are here,

hi everyone


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Anybody know any clean UCCW skins / themes? And also anybody know any epic icon pack for Apex Launcher?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 25, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Anybody know any clean UCCW skins / themes? And also anybody know any epic icon pack for Apex Launcher?

Click to collapse



i used to theme uccw clocks,
i havent noted them,
but i think i made 14 of them all scattered up in the uccw thread

icons,
you can try lucid rounds


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> He went the X8 OT.

Click to collapse



Im on galaxy y and x8 ot threads. Whats so badddd!!!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Stupid X8 OT thread
Worst thread ever :banghead:

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> Stupid X8 OT thread
> Worst thread ever :banghead:
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



I'm gonna post there. Brb.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> Stupid X8 OT thread
> Worst thread ever :banghead:
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



You haven't seen the 'Reasons to root' thread in N4 forum then 
A ton of people who just don't know what they're talking about lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> Stupid X8 OT thread
> Worst thread ever :banghead:
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



to be fair, there are a couple of guys there that are okay imo. but read kc's post. it should sum it up. that reminds me, i haven't been in ace ot for a while now. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Stupid X8 OT thread
> Worst thread ever :banghead:
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



android has lots of idiots prawn,

silly prawn is silly


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Mod edit: trololololol



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Tezlastorme said:


> Mod edit: trololololol
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



LMAO. You've been ninja'd

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> You haven't seen the 'Reasons to root' thread in N4 forum then
> A ton of people who just don't know what they're talking about lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



The majority of the n4 forum is a disaster area, been lurking for a while and most of the people in there really should have their accounts disabled. Fyi i did like your reason to root 

_ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> The majority of the n4 forum is a disaster area, been lurking for a while and most of the people in there really should have their accounts disabled. Fyi i did like your reason to root
> 
> _ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _

Click to collapse



That! I've just said to someone else similar thing a minute ago. I said that N4 is bloody depressive and negative. Makes me wanna stop posting there altogether..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That ...looks..amazing..
> What's that Thery widget?
> And the icons?
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



Its uccw widgets and skins. 
Here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084351
BRKotucs does some great widgets/themes 

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




undercover said:


> That! I've just said to someone else similar thing a minute ago. I said that N4 is bloody depressive and negative. Makes me wanna stop posting there altogether.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm at the point where I just visit the threads I follow and don't even bother with the nonsense


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> That! I've just said to someone else similar thing a minute ago. I said that N4 is bloody depressive and negative. Makes me wanna stop posting there altogether.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If it was me, I'd lock the whole forum and go through it deleting all the [email protected] and virtually starting again. A lot of it appeared before the handset was even released and just stayed. 

_ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> If it was me, I'd lock the whole forum and go through it deleting all the [email protected] and virtually starting again. A lot of it appeared before the handset was even released and just stayed.
> 
> _ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _

Click to collapse



The s3 threads were exactly like that 6 months ago.  Glad I didnt get that phone.  The note 2 forums are so friggin civil that I cant believe im on xda when I visit them.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> You haven't seen the 'Reasons to root' thread in N4 forum then
> A ton of people who just don't know what they're talking about lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



At least thats people requiring help, but this is just a whole immature guys







cascabel said:


> to be fair, there are a couple of guys there that are okay imo. but read kc's post. it should sum it up. that reminds me, i haven't been in ace ot for a while now.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse





Yes, there are,  but half of the people who used to post there left it




eep2378 said:


> Its uccw widgets and skins.
> Here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2084351
> BRKotucs does some great widgets/themes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, he's quite great..
Thanks for that
Now I need to pick up a random post made by you and thank it 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The s3 threads were exactly like that 6 months ago.  Glad I didnt get that phone.  The note 2 forums are so friggin civil that I cant believe im on xda when I visit them.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I feel quite fortunate that my introduction to xda was through the desire s forum as it was and for the larger part still is a very friendly forum. No flaming no real idiots and a mod very rarely had to step in for any reason, It was very much moderated by the users. 

_ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> At least thats people requiring help, but this is just a whole immature guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Well I've been in his thread a bit 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I feel quite fortunate that my introduction to xda was through the desire s forum as it was and for the larger part still is a very friendly forum. No flaming no real idiots and a mod very rarely had to step in for any reason, It was very much moderated by the users.
> 
> _ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _

Click to collapse



Same here. Captivate forums is where/when I started on xda and it was much more tolerable than today's new device forums. We had good mods who didn't put up with garbage (zelendel) 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> I feel quite fortunate that my introduction to xda was through the desire s forum as it was and for the larger part still is a very friendly forum. No flaming no real idiots and a mod very rarely had to step in for any reason, It was very much moderated by the users.
> 
> _ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _

Click to collapse



That's good stuff.  Strange how certain devices attract certain kinds of people. 

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's good stuff.  Strange how certain devices attract certain kinds of people.
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Nah. I think it will calm down a bit in a few months. Sensation forum was similar and now it's like a retirement place. 
However, as nooby as it was it was never as negative as N4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Nah. I think it will calm down a bit in a few months. Sensation forum was similar and now it's like a retirement place.
> However, as nooby as it was it was never as negative as N4.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I agree with juggles to an extent. They should go through and delete a lot of the nonsense that is there before the device even launched. It would cut down on the clutter. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> At least thats people requiring help, but this is just a whole immature guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have to agree. except for the last part as i've never seen his work until now.  

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Someone has a minimalistic new look. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Someone has a minimalistic new look.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse







Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Why do so many of you guys have that ultima time thingy in your Sig?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



shahrukhraza said:


> Why do so many of you guys have that ultima time thingy in your Sig?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because QF made it and blackmailed everyone into putting it in their sig. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Because QF made it and blackmailed everyone into putting it in their sig.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^^this!! 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Because QF made it and blackmailed everyone into putting it in their sig.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Except me

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Because QF made it and blackmailed everyone into putting it in their sig.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh dem funny muffins...







4D1L said:


> Except me
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Your probably his next target.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Too...much...tacos

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Because QF made it and blackmailed everyone into putting it in their sig.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And I've yet to rate it 

_ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> And I've yet to rate it
> 
> _ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _

Click to collapse



Yup. Still deciding between 1 and 2*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 25, 2013)

over 4,000 posts while i was away


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



odetoandroid said:


> over 4,000 posts while i was away

Click to collapse



Odie! What's up man.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Odie! What's up man.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



the ceiling  its good to be back


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Someone has a minimalistic new look.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Haxx0rz!  How did you know I was experimenting with uccw for the first time?

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



odetoandroid said:


> the ceiling  its good to be back

Click to collapse



Yea man, you've been gone for a bit it seems. What have you been up to? Workin hard or hardly workin? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Haxx0rz!  How did you know I was experimenting with uccw for the first time?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



+1 on the sig :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea man, you've been gone for a bit it seems. What have you been up to? Workin hard or hardly workin?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ohai everyone.. how are things going?



KidCarter93 said:


> Busy reading this when he sees it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



thanks a lot for that link.. I would have missed a valuable post!
Which I thanked first official presence of mine in that thread..




KidCarter93 said:


> You haven't seen the 'Reasons to root' thread in N4 forum then
> A ton of people who just don't know what they're talking about lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



link please




undercover said:


> Because QF made it and blackmailed everyone into putting it in their sig.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I liked the app.. that's why

He can't blackmail me, even if he wanted to

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Ohai everyone.. how are things going?
> 
> thanks a lot for that link.. I would have missed a valuable post!
> Which I thanked first official presence of mine in that thread..
> ...

Click to collapse



Who's "everyone"? 

He's not on members list. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



odetoandroid said:


> over 4,000 posts while i was away

Click to collapse



Holy cow, man! Welcome back! I was just about to pm you about the layoff 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Who's "everyone"?
> 
> He's not on members list.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Look again, he/she's there. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> thanks a lot for that link.. I would have missed a valuable post!
> Which I thanked first official presence of mine in that thread..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you even got around to the other thread yet?

It's right near the top of the Nexus 4 General and I'm too lazy to link 

"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Who's "everyone"?
> 
> He's not on members list.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I greet you too.. 

Are you on members list..

Besides... I don't want to reveal him to you yet where everyone has to see it.. you will know if you 





> click here

Click to collapse



____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Have you even got around to the other thread yet?
> 
> It's right near the top of the Nexus 4 General and I'm too lazy to link
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



 I'm too lazy to do it yet  
I copy pasted it
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Any good app / game to download


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 25, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Any good app / game to download

Click to collapse



Hey Devstaff! What's up?
Temple Run 2
Extreme Road Trip 2
Hill Climb Racing


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

First attempt with uccw. Has most of what I need in one spot. Opinions?






*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> First attempt with uccw. Has most of what I need in one spot. Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, have you posted it in the thread? 

_ “You can never cross the ocean until you have the courage to lose sight of the shore.”* ~Christopher Columbus _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Hey Devstaff! What's up?
> Temple Run 2
> Extreme Road Trip 2
> Hill Climb Racing

Click to collapse



Nothing really, you?

Thankd for the games, ill check out that road trip 2, I already have the other ones.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



devstaff said:


> Nothing really, you?
> 
> Thankd for the games, ill check out that road trip 2, I already have the other ones.

Click to collapse



Boomlings, zombie highway(paid), ceramic destroyer (Ella recommended me this when I asked same question here)

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Nope. Haven't even seen the thread, lol. Just one of those "Yep, I can make this work!" mornings.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

KC.. this thread?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011745

 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 25, 2013)

dat face


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Yeah, that thread.


----------



## undercover (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

You're back in OT KC? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Boomlings, zombie highway(paid), ceramic destroyer (Ella recommended me this when I asked same question here)
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Thanks, ill make sure to check them out later

____________________________
Sent from my Xperia U with:
Rom: Stock 4.0.4 with root
     Kernel: Brains kernel
           Carrier: Three
           ______________

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Is the thread dead again?

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hey all. Please send out some thoughts, prayers, good vibes, well wishes, etc., for my Uncle. I just got word he's suffered a massive heart attack and was rushed to the hospital. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Apex (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [Gli Sviluppatori di banane Family] Banana style spam*

Dupe post. Stupid Tapatalk...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Hey all. Please send out some thoughts, prayers, good vibes, well wishes, etc., for my Uncle. I just got word he's suffered a massive heart attack and was rushed to the hospital.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Will do. :thumbup:
That really sucks. Same thing happened to my Uncle who had Down Syndrome over Summer. And he had 3 extremely serious blood clots. They said he wouldn't live, but he did. I wish the best for your Uncle. :thumbup:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Hey all. Please send out some thoughts, prayers, good vibes, well wishes, etc., for my Uncle. I just got word he's suffered a massive heart attack and was rushed to the hospital.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Best wishes and prayers to your uncle. Its always hard when a person close to oneself is ill. A couple of months ago a close friend of my grandparents passed away due to cancer, and another one got his first cell poison treatment today. Best wishes and prayers to you brother <3

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> You're back in OT KC?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I post here now and again 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> I post here now and again
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Judging by your post count it's " and again, and again, and again... " 

Apex- prayers legitimately sent

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> Judging by your post count it's " and again, and again, and again... "
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Well I worked out, the other day, that I made around 4700 posts in just 2 threads 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> Well I worked out, the other day, that I made around 4700 posts in just 2 threads
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



How many iterations of mafia thread is that? Lol

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> How many iterations of mafia thread is that? Lol
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Just the one actually. I had about 2600 in there and around 2100 in X8 OT thread.


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I added and fixed up some stuff on my homescreen, does it look good?





Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Hey all. Please send out some thoughts, prayers, good vibes, well wishes, etc., for my Uncle. I just got word he's suffered a massive heart attack and was rushed to the hospital.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

On a side note, Someone tried to break into our house last night

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> On a side note, Someone tried to break into our house last night
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Horyshet.jpg. Everyone alright? Catch the bastard?







devstaff said:


> I added and fixed up some stuff on my homescreen, does it look good?
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not bad. Simple and clean.

I finished my media page.





*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey brother, wishing your uncle well.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 26, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> Hey brother, wishing your uncle well.

Click to collapse



Hey Tom, did you get a backup device yet? Sorry to hear about the S3


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



devstaff said:


> I added and fixed up some stuff on my homescreen, does it look good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, it's wonderful! May I give you some advice though? Well, it's mainly constructive criticism,
but still can be considered advice.


InfinityFTW said:


> On a side note, Someone tried to break into our house last night
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow that's horrible! I take theft seriously, especially after how enraged I was for several months. Still am, actually.


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hai all.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Apex (Jan 26, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Hai all.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



'Cello. 

Dafuq is with that avatar? I liked the other one better.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> 'Cello.
> 
> Dafuq is with that avatar? I liked the other one better.

Click to collapse



Its from Androidify

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> 'Cello.
> 
> Dafuq is with that avatar? I liked the other one better.

Click to collapse



Dafuq happened to the other half of your user name?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Maybe I should get my username changed.....

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Thinking the same.....

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## werked (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dafuq happened to the other half of your user name?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I was wondering the same. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dafuq happened to the other half of your user name?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Short and sweet, just how I like it. Maybe a bit sort on the 'sweet' part, but short(er) nonetheless...

Whassup, Skinny and werked? 

Drinking. 

Then sleeping.

Followed by more working.

(Apex is ready to retire)


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I like it too. Short n Simple

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Wouldnt apex launcher dev team sue you?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> Wouldnt apex launcher dev team sue you?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't sue somebody after a username. 
Kids these days. Thinking you can sue anybody over anything.


----------



## veeman (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm just sitting here worrying that I won't get into college.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> I'm just sitting here worrying that I won't get into college.

Click to collapse



I'm sure you'll get into college. :thumbup: Don't worry.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

best wishes to your uncle, apex. hope he gets better fast.

edit: lol just noticed apex's name change. "ape" is shorter, though definitely not sweeter. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Night guys and gals. Working all weekend 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Short and sweet, just how I like it. Maybe a bit sort on the 'sweet' part, but short(er) nonetheless...
> 
> Whassup, Skinny and werked?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its all good brutha...I was thinking of just Skinny myself...im gonna mullet over.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




Bad-Wolf said:


> I like it too. Short n Simple
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Change yours to Teen-Wolf.

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Thinking of NeonHeartz2k or ellapxx(my instagram)

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## veeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I'm sure you'll get into college. :thumbup: Don't worry.

Click to collapse



I hope so. 

On a more positive note, how do you guys like this Nexus 7 wallpaper that I made?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> I hope so.
> 
> On a more positive note, how do you guys like this Nexus 7 wallpaper that I made?

Click to collapse



That looks awesome!  Nice!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

How many of you guys go caving?
I did yet again today.  It was pretty sweet.
http://s14.directupload.net/images/130126/ui8whbx5.jpg

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> I hope so.
> 
> On a more positive note, how do you guys like this Nexus 7 wallpaper that I made?

Click to collapse



Why does the red part look smaller to me than the other colors?

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why does the red part look smaller to me than the other colors?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Because your eyes are stupid. 
Just kidding. Although it looks the same size to me.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Because your eyes are stupid.
> Jk. Although it looks the same size to me.

Click to collapse



I wasnt asking you Sally.





-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## veeman (Jan 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why does the red part look smaller to me than the other colors?
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



I think the glow around the red might be slightly less bright than the others.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> I think the glow around the red might be slightly less bright than the others.

Click to collapse



Can you make one that says GALAXY Tab 2 7.0  

?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> I think the glow around the red might be slightly less bright than the others.

Click to collapse



Yeah especially against the black.  Looks clean though!

-Older than I look, younger than I feel.-


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Too late Skinny!
I just sent in the PM!
Hopefully mine aren't taken.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## veeman (Jan 26, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Can you make one that says GALAXY Tab 2 7.0
> 
> ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You want a picture of a Nexus 7 with the words Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 under it?? Or you want me to make a GT2 7 model also?



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah especially against the black.  Looks clean though!
> 
> -Older than I look, younger than I feel.-

Click to collapse



Thanks man 
I made everything from scratch except for the background pattern.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> You want a picture of a Nexus 7 with the words Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 under it?? Or you want me to make a GT2 7 model also?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The latter.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

The night crew is all gone? I must say, I'm a fool for not trying uccw sooner. Combining it with sslauncher (under rated if you ask me), phone is much more pleasing now.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Why is it icant change background to another shape in uccw?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Deadly (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

@jriot.. evening? Ya, its quite here all right.. no idea why though

How are you?

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> Why is it icant change background to another shape in uccw?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know. I just added another shape and set the background alpha to 0.

Deadly- I'm okay. Today was rough with helping my wife with some stuff she's dealing with, which ended up in a medium sized argument between us. Other than that, good. 

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I don't know. I just added another shape and set the background alpha to 0.
> 
> Deadly- I'm okay. Today was rough with helping my wife with some stuff she's dealing with, which ended up in a medium sized argument between us. Other than that, good.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



well, arguments will eventually increase love they say here.. well, the saying is bit different.. but, it would be that when converted to English I guess.. so hope that's the case..

I never tried uccw.. is it just skin for phones or PC or to launcher? May be I should search a bit about it first..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> well, arguments will eventually increase love they say here.. well, the saying is bit different.. but, it would be that when converted to English I guess.. so hope that's the case..
> 
> I never tried uccw.. is it just skin for phones or PC or to launcher? May be I should search a bit about it first..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Think of UCCW like Rainmeter for PC....highly custumizable widget that can change your entire home screen.....with a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Think of UCCW like Rainmeter for PC....highly custumizable widget that can change your entire home screen.....with a bit of a learning curve.

Click to collapse



*Ot thanks*
Will try it:thumbup:
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

However, UCCW will ruin your life, because its really time consuming #_- So just download themes 

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> However, UCCW will ruin your life, because its really time consuming #_- So just download themes
> 
> "Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)

Click to collapse



It's a great challenge!  Preloaded themes are lame.  You're a lazypants.:silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Nobody ever makes a skin with exactly what I need, so it's up to me.  I'm 80% happy after only half a day of working on the 2 pages I set up with it.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nobody ever makes a skin with exactly what I need, so it's up to me.  I'm 80% happy after only half a day of working on the 2 pages I set up with it.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



That's what I'm saying....there's always a color or an icon style i hate with packaged themes....i always end up putting in extra work to change something.  UCCW forces you to start from the ground up.  Perfect for uber-picky people.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

The-Captain has a impersonator

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37198794

Or is it same person? 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'd be having a field day with UCCW if my computer with all my 3D modeling/CAD software was still functional.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'd be having a field day with UCCW if my computer with all my 3D modeling/CAD software was still functional.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



ooooooo...yeah, that would come in handy.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I know! I only have a 5 year old craptop running Linux. Perhaps I could try installing Blender, but CAD was always more of my forte. Well, that and anything from www.zaxwerks.com, as I used to work there. Impressive software, and the manuals were the ****!

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know! I only have a 5 year old craptop running Linux. Perhaps I could try installing Blender, but CAD was always more of my forte. Well, that and anything from www.zaxwerks.com, as I used to work there. Impressive software, and the manuals were the ****!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Cool stuff man.  Really makes me wonder why I built my PC.  I built it to edit video, but I caught the modding bug, and havent edtied a damn thing since.  But it's pretty.:cyclops:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Heh, I had After Effects on my old pc, too.  Video/motion graphics is fun.  Especially when you can make 3D text fly in and cascade out like a pro in 10 minutes plus render time.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Heh, I had After Effects on my old pc, too.  Video/motion graphics is fun.  Especially when you can make 3D text fly in and cascade out like a pro in 10 minutes plus render time.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Well, I built a CPU heavy PC to use with Sony Vegas.  Primarily video editing.  My version of Vegas virtually ignores GPU in favor of CPU.  I transcode with Cineform (GoPro), and just have fun with the editing process.  I simply can't afford Adobe products.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I didn't buy any of it, lol. It was all handed to me, older versions and unused licenses.

Vegas is nice, though.  AE is like taming ba 3-headed roid-raging dragon... but once you do, it's awesome.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I didn't buy any of it, lol. It was all handed to me, older versions and unused licenses.
> 
> Vegas is nice, though.  AE is like taming ba 3-headed roid-raging dragon... but once you do, it's awesome.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Haha, I use a "legal" copy from torrent. LOL

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I didn't buy any of it, lol. It was all handed to me, older versions and unused licenses.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Nice.

Turns out, I got more into modding than hardware.  

Stock photo of my case...






what it looks like after a few beers...

















and so on and so forth...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Yes. That case is legendary around these parts. It's gorgeous.

I got more into paying medical bills than hobbies and technology, lol.  If she ever finishes the book(s) she's writing, I'll get back in the game.

What did you use for paint? It looks almost like gloss powder coat!

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're a lazypants.:silly:

Click to collapse



You got that right 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice.
> 
> Turns out, I got more into modding than hardware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Epic :thumbup:

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nice.
> 
> Turns out, I got more into modding than hardware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really nice

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yes. That case is legendary around these parts. It's gorgeous.
> 
> I got more into paying medical bills than hobbies and technology, lol.  If she ever finishes the book(s) she's writing, I'll get back in the game.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The case is just spray paint, wet sanded.  Inside is bent acrylic, painted only on the underside, so the reflective effect remains.  That was my first PC build.  Very much a trial by fire.

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> You got that right
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





devstaff said:


> Really nice
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks guys, I really appreciate that.  I had no clue what I was doing as far as PC parts....I honestly cant believe it even turned on when I pressed the power button the first time.  I modded everything right out of the box, like the psycho impatient persona that i am, and i had never built a PC before......but here I am, posting from it over a year later...lol....i'm a lucky guy.


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I was given an old pc to assemble.

Every cable pulled out.
Must find assembly manual cause i don't know where every cable goes.
All assembled except of the cables.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



ppero196 said:


> I was given an old pc to assemble.
> 
> Every cable pulled out.
> Must find assembly manual cause i don't know where every cable goes.
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll find most of the cable points are actually marked on the mother board the rest is *ehem* fairly straightforward 

_ “Success is simply a matter of luck. Ask any failure.”* ~Earl Wilson _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 26, 2013)

Non modular PSU ftw!






Custom fan stickers too.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> Horyshet.jpg. Everyone alright? Catch the bastard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was not that dramatic. My bedroom is at ground level, and about 12:30 i heard steps in the snow outside. My reaction was to hide underneath the bedsheet. And it seems that he stood outside my window and looked in for a while. He then walked to the door to a storage room we have. He pulled the door twice,before walking away

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



ppero196 said:


> I was given an old pc to assemble.
> 
> Every cable pulled out.
> Must find assembly manual cause i don't know where every cable goes.
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, have fun :trollface:

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Dead thread is dead

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hey all, everyone in the p350 forum is mad at me now. Them and their tiny phones.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> Hey all, everyone in the p350 forum is mad at me now. Them and their tiny phones.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Y are they mad

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Y are they mad
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



My post here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2117273

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> My post here
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2117273
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2013)

So what do you think about my new desktop? Its Windows 8 btw.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Boo no start screen.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 26, 2013)

RIP > Thread

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> So what do you think about my new desktop? Its Windows 8 btw.

Click to collapse



you are using the blueberries theme 

here's my current setup


----------



## Apex (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Good morning, House! Please don't let me forget to turn off the coffee maker before I leave work today... 

Thanks. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



deathnotice01 said:


> RIP > Thread
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I use Space Blueberries.
I made a video about that theme on my channel.

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Good morning, House! Please don't let me forget to turn off the coffee maker before I leave work today...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Don't forget to turn off the coffee maker

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Good morning, House! Please don't let me forget to turn off the coffee maker before I leave work today...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Dude. Turn off your coffee maker.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Turn it off. Dat coffee thing

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Good morning, House! Please don't let me forget to turn off the coffee maker before I leave work today...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Turned off your coffee maker yet?

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## cascabel (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

evening all. busy day today. just gonna drink a few and go to sleep.

@godfather: you turned off that coffee maker yet? how long before you leave for work? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> evening all. busy day today. just gonna drink a few and go to sleep.
> 
> @godfather: you turned off that coffee maker yet? how long before you leave for work?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Still working, still drinking coffee. :banghead:

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Still working, still drinking coffee. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



Turn off the coffee maker

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

People in the p350 forums are threatening to report me for asking for ubuntu porters 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## cascabel (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Still working, still drinking coffee. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



me thinks maybe you should lessen your caffeine intake.  yeah, i noticed you've been really busy the past few days. it's better to have a lot to do than have nothing to do at all. how's your uncle?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Changed sig again


__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> Changed sig again
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Its better than the old one

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ohai muffs.  how is everyone?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



werked said:


> Ohai muffs.  how is everyone??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



morning werked. your cyber-husband (apex) is busy ingesting huge amounts of coffee . i'm tipsy and about to sleep after a busy day. you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Looks like this thread isn't dead after all.
Hey people!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Anybody need a signature picture, check this out:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2118786

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> People in the p350 forums are threatening to report me for asking for ubuntu porters
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



You cant run Ubuntu mobile or Ubuntu on ArmV6 

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I replied to your thread, Devstaff. Check group discussions too. You too, Jossicahara.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 26, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> I replied to your thread, Devstaff. Check group discussions too. You too, Jossicahara.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



ok, ill make you the image tomorow


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nexus 4 forums are a cesspool of ridiculous posts/questions. Here is one example:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37214316&postcount=425

This is in the PGM(touch control) thread!!! For the love of god, does no one read anymore?????


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



eep2378 said:


> Nexus 4 forums are a cesspool of ridiculous posts/questions. Here is one example:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37214316&postcount=425
> 
> This is in the PGM(touch control) thread!!! For the love of god, does no one read anymore?????

Click to collapse



More ridiculous posts are now happening in the OT thread just because it's bring closed.


----------



## Apex (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

<Update>

He made it through the five and a half hour surgery, but the fight isn’t won yet; not by a long shot.

They did four bypasses and put in an artificial mitral valve. All of his coronary arteries were 99% blocked... only (as the doctor said) “pinholes” through which blood could flow. The back of his heart is severely damaged; we do not know if any of that is reversible.

His kidney function is only 30%, it is unknown if they will regain any of the lost function. The kidneys – like all his organs – were deprived of sufficient blood flow for quite some time. There is significant fluid in his lungs.

The doctor said that he had had a serious heart attack several days ago. Of course, we don’t know if the attack was asymptomatic or if he ignored the symptoms... the usual male “denial". 

In short, he is in pretty bad shape.  His recovery is not assured and if he recovers, the degree of recovery is totally unknown.

The doctor said that he would be the “sickest person in the ICU” last night. Please continue to pull for my Uncle, in any way you can. 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Wow. I'm sorry to hear about the severity.

How are you holding up?

My wife's grandmother had a severe stroke and they left her chest open for months, because they kept having to revive her. She was told she'd never walk or talk again.  Her husband is a gruff former street cop and FBI agent.  He kept demanding that she walk and wouldn't take no for an answer.

She walked and talked fine for over 10 years until she had another stroke last year, she still talks fine.

Don't lost hope even if the doctors are uncertain. They're wrong sometimes.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> <Update>
> 
> He made it through the five and a half hour surgery, but the fight isn’t won yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, bro. I'm pulling for him. I'm an RN in critical care(cardiac) so I have knowledge in this area. It sounds like he had a sizeable heart attack so the damage typically, in that case, is not reversible, but there are medications that can preserve the heart muscle as much as possible. 

In terms of the kidney issue, it depends on many factors, i.e his other co-morbidities(medical history). For example, smoker, diabetic, hypertension, high cholesterol, alcohol use, etc. If he was a generally healthy guy before this than his chance for a recovery looks better and vice versa. 

He sounds pretty sick and from what you described(male "denial or asymptomatic), he's lucky to be alive. All the BEST, bro!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



eep2378 said:


> Wow, bro. I'm pulling for him. I'm an RN in critical care(cardiac) so I have knowledge in this area. It sounds like he had a sizeable heart attack so the damage typically, in that case, is not reversible, but there are medications that can preserve the heart muscle as much as possible.
> 
> In terms of the kidney issue, it depends on many factors, i.e his other co-morbidities(medical history). For example, smoker, diabetic, hypertension, high cholesterol, alcohol use, etc. If he was a generally healthy guy before this than his chance for a recovery looks better and vice versa.
> 
> He sounds pretty sick and from what you described(male "denial or asymptomatic), he's lucky to be alive. All the BEST, bro!!

Click to collapse



U know alot.

Anyway, deadly got trolled must see!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 26, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U know alot.
> 
> Anyway, deadly got trolled must see!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Education is good


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Good night frat,and best wishes And prayers to your uncle,Apex

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hey all frattos.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Deadly got trolled? Link pls.

@Apex Turn off that coffee maker bro.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Deadly got trolled? Link pls.
> 
> @Apex Turn off that coffee maker bro.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37219158
Somewhere in that area. I'm not sure what 4D1L is talking about though.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

What's been going on? Where has everybody gone? Has the zombie apocalypse finally been unleashed?! Oh, I sure hope so!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> What's been going on? Where has everybody gone? Has the zombie apocalypse finally been unleashed?! Oh, I sure hope so!

Click to collapse



Read your post and somehow thought about this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFufoOgCMW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player









So... where the hell is everyone at?
I'm bout to hit the pub for a few brews..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ohai brothers...

@apex.. my prayers will be sent too.. hope he becomes well soon.. hope you are doing alright..



veeman said:


> Deadly got trolled? Link pls.
> 
> @Apex Turn off that coffee maker bro.

Click to collapse



He doesn't know what trolling is..

I'm not going to defend lol.. because no point in it ... nothing happened..

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Howdy deadly

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Howdy deadly
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nothing much.. busy with studies

So laying low...
How are you?
______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'm just drinking a bit up here at the pub. Nothing else to do tonight it seems. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

It's a slow night. No homework to do over the weekend so I'm just "chilling" I guess.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Sup frat


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat

Click to collapse



It's booze-thirty here :beer::beer:
How are you doing?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It's booze-thirty here :beer::beer:
> How are you doing?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It's booze thirty five here. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
I'm good 
You?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



FlyGurl said:


> It's booze thirty five here. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> I'm good
> You?

Click to collapse



Right on :thumbup:
I'm doing good myself. Couple more and I'll be doing even better 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> <Update>
> 
> He made it through the five and a half hour surgery, but the fight isn’t won yet; not by a long shot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow 
That's terrible...Hope he becomes well soon mate, my prayers are with him

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Right on :thumbup:
> I'm doing good myself. Couple more and I'll be doing even better
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Imma have another one myself. :thumbup:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Holy hell.. I didn't even see that about your uncle Apex.. I'm sorry to hear that man. I'm really close to my uncle, so I know that must be rough. High hopes & best wishes brother.



@FlyGurl: It's just one of them nights eh? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Holy hell.. I didn't even see that about your uncle Apex..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



down side of boosing eh?

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Holy hell.. I didn't even see that about your uncle Apex.. I'm sorry to hear that man. I'm really close to my uncle, so I know that must be rough. High hopes & best wishes brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's been one of them months....but yes.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> down side of boosing eh?
> 
> ______________________________________
> It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
> - Darrin Weinberg

Click to collapse



I will neither confirm nor deny these accusations 






FlyGurl said:


> It's been one of them months....but yes.

Click to collapse



10-4 Loud and clear. 
Come on February!! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Well I’m officially back from my brief absence. Who knew I would be able to survive five days without xda. Anyway, I’m gonna take up the issue Apex discussed a few days ago but in not such a pleasant way. So if this will anger you, hate away – I couldn’t care less about people petty enough to take words on the internet seriously.  
Despite Apex making a well framed plea to the less mature members of the frat to keep the place more civilized, the frequent and highly irritating posts still seem to pop up like unwanted warts. For heaven’s sake, how many more members are gonna be put into forced exile. Eep, cascabel, ppero : these guys rarely post due to the extraordinarily high levels of incompetence and immaturity in here. Look at th Gli – what a fine example they’ve set. Sure some of you think they’re elitist, but maybe that’s what needed to keep posts like “dead thread” and “hai” where they belong : in the poster’s head and no further. This thread was meant to forge and strengthen friendships, not be a playground for the immature. I’m not going to say “children” because  myself am but 17, but I know how to conduct myself. I’ll advise the rest of the immature members to stop the incessant and childish spamming. Now. Or else, you guys will be forcing our hand.

Have a nice day 







What i mean follows this line. Keep in mind that I'm giving examples, not singling anyone out







InfinityFTW said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Genius 





4D1L said:


> Lol
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse




Hilarious ain't it:sly:








devstaff said:


> Is the thread dead again?
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Ummm if nobody's posting it must be


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Well I’m officially back from my brief absence. Who knew I would be able to survive five days without xda. Anyway, I’m gonna take up the issue Apex discussed a few days ago but in not such a pleasant way. So if this will anger you, hate away – I couldn’t care less about people petty enough to take words on the internet seriously.
> Despite Apex making a well framed plea to the less mature members of the frat to keep the place more civilized, the frequent and highly irritating posts still seem to pop up like unwanted warts. For heaven’s sake, how many more members are gonna be put into forced exile. Eep, cascabel, ppero : these guys rarely post due to the extraordinarily high levels of incompetence and immaturity in here. Look at th Gli – what a fine example they’ve set. Sure some of you think they’re elitist, but maybe that’s what needed to keep posts like “dead thread” and “hai” where they belong : in the poster’s head and no further. This thread was meant to forge and strengthen friendships, not be a playground for the immature. I’m not going to say “children” because  myself am but 17, but I know how to conduct myself. I’ll advise the rest of the immature members to stop the incessant and childish spamming. Now. Or else, you guys will be forcing our hand.
> 
> Have a nice day
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back! 
I've been refraining from useless posts for the past few days.
PS: I've been telling veeman his useless posts and constant spamming will get him in trouble one day.  I'm just kidding.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Welcome back!
> I've been refraining from useless posts for the past few days.

Click to collapse



Yeah I noticed. Been catching up all day


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Well I’m officially back from my brief absence. Who knew I would be able to survive five days without xda. Anyway, I’m gonna take up the issue Apex discussed a few days ago but in not such a pleasant way. So if this will anger you, hate away – I couldn’t care less about people petty enough to take words on the internet seriously.
> Despite Apex making a well framed plea to the less mature members of the frat to keep the place more civilized, the frequent and highly irritating posts still seem to pop up like unwanted warts. For heaven’s sake, how many more members are gonna be put into forced exile. Eep, cascabel, ppero : these guys rarely post due to the extraordinarily high levels of incompetence and immaturity in here. Look at th Gli – what a fine example they’ve set. Sure some of you think they’re elitist, but maybe that’s what needed to keep posts like “dead thread” and “hai” where they belong : in the poster’s head and no further. This thread was meant to forge and strengthen friendships, not be a playground for the immature. I’m not going to say “children” because  myself am but 17, but I know how to conduct myself. I’ll advise the rest of the immature members to stop the incessant and childish spamming. Now. Or else, you guys will be forcing our hand.
> 
> Have a nice day
> ...

Click to collapse



If I had a thanks button, I'd punch the sht out of it 

Welcome back man :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> If I had a thanks button, I'd punch the sht out of it
> 
> Welcome back man :beer::beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers brother. How've you been


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Cheers brother. How've you been

Click to collapse



I've been alright. Am currently scoping out the scene from drunken eyes 
You?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Axis_Drummer said:


> If I had a thanks button, I'd punch the sht out of it
> 
> Welcome back man :beer::beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My mother-in-law is a human thanks button. Her address is... 

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Welcome back!
> I've been refraining from useless posts for the past few days.
> PS: I've been telling veeman his useless posts and constant spamming will get him in trouble one day.  I'm just kidding.

Click to collapse



:c


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> My mother-in-law is a human thanks button. Her address is...
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Ha, Damn ye! Made me spill my beer on that one. Now I'm the drunken loner laughing at himself in a bar. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> My mother-in-law is a human thanks button. Her address is...
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



That bad, huh?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> That bad, huh?

Click to collapse



Even my wife hasn't spoken to her in over 6 years. She abused my wife in every possible way, and a little over 6 years ago filed false child abuse allegations on us in an effort to be granted custody of our son, which made me miss my grandfather's funeral after the plane ticket was purchased.  She is now abusing and neglecting her own mother's health she finances. If I could get away with it, I'd shoot her.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Well I’m officially back from my brief absence. Who knew I would be able to survive five days without xda. Anyway, I’m gonna take up the issue Apex discussed a few days ago but in not such a pleasant way. So if this will anger you, hate away – I couldn’t care less about people petty enough to take words on the internet seriously.
> Despite Apex making a well framed plea to the less mature members of the frat to keep the place more civilized, the frequent and highly irritating posts still seem to pop up like unwanted warts. For heaven’s sake, how many more members are gonna be put into forced exile. Eep, cascabel, ppero : these guys rarely post due to the extraordinarily high levels of incompetence and immaturity in here. Look at th Gli – what a fine example they’ve set. Sure some of you think they’re elitist, but maybe that’s what needed to keep posts like “dead thread” and “hai” where they belong : in the poster’s head and no further. This thread was meant to forge and strengthen friendships, not be a playground for the immature. I’m not going to say “children” because  myself am but 17, but I know how to conduct myself. I’ll advise the rest of the immature members to stop the incessant and childish spamming. Now. Or else, you guys will be forcing our hand.
> 
> Have a nice day
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, you always come through for me. I owe you a beer, or an N4 - whichever comes first... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> Even my wife hasn't spoken to her in over 6 years. She abused my wife in every possible way, and a little over 6 years ago filed false child abuse allegations on us in an effort to be granted custody of our son, which made me miss my grandfather's funeral after the plane ticket was purchased.  She is now abusing and neglecting her own mother's health she finances. If I could get away with it, I'd shoot her.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Here, have a gun 








Apex said:


> Dude, you always come through for me. I owe you a beer, or an N4 - whichever comes first...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



If that offer is still up, I will take the N4b

"Imma be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly And all those who look down on me, I am tearing down your balcony"-Eminem(Not afraid)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*






It's a good night for this.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Well, goodnight everybody. I'll see you all tomorrow sometime.
Apex, I wish the best for your Uncle.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Dude, you always come through for me. I owe you a beer, or an N4 - whichever comes first...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



N4. Ah you hit my Achilles Heel


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> N4. Ah you hit my Achilles Heel

Click to collapse



Achilles heel? Greek or something? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> Achilles heel? Greek or something?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Ignorant prawn
Do you want me to lmgtfy you?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Ignorant prawn
> Do you want me to lmgtfy you?

Click to collapse



Ya 

le random signature o.o


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Up at 07:45 to go to a Tae-Kwon do championship.  What a great way to start this Sunday

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Participating? Cool. Though Hapkido is better.

Achilles Heel is reference to Greek mythology. Essentially, Achilles had one weakness, his heel, because he was dipped into the river Styx as a baby to make him invincible, held by his heel, do only his heel didn't get dipped.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Up at 07:45 to go to a Tae-Kwon do championship.  What a great way to start this Sunday
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I used to study Karate, but I left the class coz of the indifferences between my masters. One woukd teach something, the other teaches something else. I left 2 weeks before my promotion to next belt  I had to do it because I was really really fed up of it..

le random signature o.o

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Participating? Cool. Though Hapkido is better.
> 
> Achilles Heel is reference to Greek mythology.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Thanks :thumbup:

le random signature o.o


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I got my black belt in Hapkido at 16 and quit a month after due to excessive homework.

Prawn: see my edit above on Achilles.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I got my black belt in Hapkido at 16 and quit a month after due to excessive homework.
> 
> Prawn: see my edit above on Achilles.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



I'm graduating to my blue belt in April. I love sparring as well. Being 14 and 180 cm tall is not a disadvantage 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I got my black belt in Hapkido at 16 and quit a month after due to excessive homework.
> 
> Prawn: see my edit above on Achilles.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Just saw it, thanks :thumbup:







InfinityFTW said:


> I'm graduating to my blue belt in April. I love sparring as well. Being 14 and 180 cm tall is not a disadvantage
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



14yrs old 180cm? WTH man
I am 16 this June and I am just almost 176cm

le random signature o.o


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> Just saw it, thanks :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got a problem with that? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 27, 2013)

I got my black belt in bullsht many years ago.  Does that count?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> You got a problem with that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am just amazed at your height







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I got my black belt in bullsht many years ago.  Does that count?

Click to collapse



LMAO

le random signature o.o


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> 14yrs old 180cm? WTH man
> I am 16 this June and I am just almost 176cm
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Midget 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Midget
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



6'2" ftw!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> Midget
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



I am one of the tallest in my class 

le random signature o.o


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 6'2" ftw!

Click to collapse



6'4" ftw. Still the over 6' club though 


Prawesome said:


> I am one of the tallest in my class
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



You go to school with leprechauns?


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ooooo the frat is getting more serious...


On another hello

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> 6'4" ftw. Still the over 6' club though
> 
> You go to school with leprechauns?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, don't press me.  I'm 6'5" in high heels.




Wait....crap....i just said that.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, don't press me.  I'm 6'5" in high heels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jep, you just did.
[Insert Senor Chang.jpg here]

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, don't press me.  I'm 6'5" in high heels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cross-dress Wednesdays FTW!

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37219158
> Somewhere in that area. I'm not sure what 4D1L is talking about though.

Click to collapse



It got removed.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, don't press me.  I'm 6'5" in high heels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You win. I can't beat that.


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> You win. I can't beat that.
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



You could if you throw on a pair, Sally.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hello frattos, am bad tempered today because of the fight with some members last night.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers sent for my Uncle, guys. I sincerely appreciate it. 

Also, I'm awake and headed to the airport. Another long week ensues... 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers sent for my Uncle, guys. I sincerely appreciate it.
> 
> Also, I'm awake and headed to the airport. Another long week ensues...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



be safe bro. and have fun. also, i hope your uncle comes through. so will you be on hiatus?  

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 27, 2013)

Tired of winter?

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4dd_1358870363


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> be safe bro. and have fun. also, i hope your uncle comes through. so will you be on hiatus?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks cas. 

I'll be here, I'm always here. I'm omnipresent, 'er something! Hiatus takings aren't really for me. 

What's new with you? 

Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> 6'4" ftw. Still the over 6' club though
> 
> You go to school with leprechauns?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its been some
 time since I last checked my height..must be that 






shahrukhraza said:


> Ooooo the frat is getting more serious...
> 
> 
> On another hello
> ...

Click to collapse





Hey




Apex said:


> Thanks cas.
> 
> I'll be here, I'm always here. I'm omnipresent, 'er something! Hiatus takings aren't really for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup Apex

le random signature o.o


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> Its been some
> time since I last checked my height..must be that
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Nor me  But I've stopped growing now, I hope :fingers-crossed:


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Thanks cas.
> 
> I'll be here, I'm always here. I'm omnipresent, 'er something! Hiatus takings aren't really for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looking for a job. a summer job. i don't wanna stay home and sit on my @$$ during summer vacation (march-may). hoping i get accepted somewhere.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> looking for a job. a summer job. i don't wanna stay home and sit on my @$$ during summer vacation (march-may). hoping i get accepted somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



What grade are you in, by tge way?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> What grade are you in, by tge way?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm already in college.  i'm guessing you got hit by the new grading system?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> i'm already in college.  i'm guessing you got hit by the new grading system?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, becoming grade 7 in june

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Well I’m officially back from my brief absence. Who knew I would be able to survive five days without xda. Anyway, I’m gonna take up the issue Apex discussed a few days ago but in not such a pleasant way. So if this will anger you, hate away – I couldn’t care less about people petty enough to take words on the internet seriously.
> Despite Apex making a well framed plea to the less mature members of the frat to keep the place more civilized, the frequent and highly irritating posts still seem to pop up like unwanted warts. For heaven’s sake, how many more members are gonna be put into forced exile. Eep, cascabel, ppero : these guys rarely post due to the extraordinarily high levels of incompetence and immaturity in here. Look at th Gli – what a fine example they’ve set. Sure some of you think they’re elitist, but maybe that’s what needed to keep posts like “dead thread” and “hai” where they belong : in the poster’s head and no further. This thread was meant to forge and strengthen friendships, not be a playground for the immature. I’m not going to say “children” because  myself am but 17, but I know how to conduct myself. I’ll advise the rest of the immature members to stop the incessant and childish spamming. Now. Or else, you guys will be forcing our hand.
> 
> Have a nice day
> ...

Click to collapse




Couldn't have said it better myself. Let's set a higher standard here, instead of incessant immature scrawl. 

BTW, I am considering demoting people.....if in the future things don't change 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

YES! Pulser gave me another chance!

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## pulser_g2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> YES! Pulser gave me another chance!
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



We discussed being mature, didn't we... Rather than leaping to shout like a kid... Makes me wonder if I made the right decision or not...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

It's almost 5 am here, and I'm still awake.  I've had brief 15 minute stints where sleep seemed feasible, thanks to the magic of trance and quality IEMs, but alas, comfort cannot be found and sleep escapes me tonight.  The child... it will arise soon.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



pulser_g2 said:


> We discussed being mature, didn't we... Rather than leaping to shout like a kid... Makes me wonder if I made the right decision or not...

Click to collapse



Does being glad and showing that make him immature? 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## pulser_g2 (Jan 27, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Does being glad and showing that make him immature?
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Not necessarily, but going and shouting about something we're still in the process of discussing does. It's called "jumping the gun".


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



pulser_g2 said:


> We discussed being mature, didn't we... Rather than leaping to shout like a kid... Makes me wonder if I made the right decision or not...

Click to collapse



I wish I had the thanks button now ...

le random signature o.o


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hai prawn pulser tezla and anyone else i forgot.

I feel in a better mood now.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



eep2378 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. Let's set a higher standard here, instead of incessant immature scrawl.
> 
> BTW, I am considering demoting people.....if in the future things don't change
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You definitely have my backing on that :thumbup:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

pulser_g2 said:


> Not necessarily, but going and shouting about something we're still in the process of discussing does. It's called "jumping the gun".

Click to collapse



Uh oh. OK. Maybe I do get hyper on this thread...
I have never heard of that saying before. "Jumping the gun"... breakdown please? It makes no sense to me, for some reason..
Well, I am sick today. So my head is all... tired.

Anyway, I'm off to make an OT thread, which I predict will have some discussion.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi there frat... 

Queefy is getting irritated, I see. Rightly so. 
Paranoid Queefy. 
Y u no gtalk?
Especially on Saturday? Remember? Coffee?

@Eep... I can haz ur gtalk?

@Apex... I hope your uncle gets well soon...
He had a heart attack?

Any news on Rohin...
I read his farewell post in X8 OT... been out of touch since then...

@Wolfson...  live up to the second chance. Be more mature. Look at Prajith... I think he's your age...



pulser_g2 said:


> We discussed being mature, didn't we... Rather than leaping to shout like a kid... Makes me wonder if I made the right decision or not...

Click to collapse



Ohai Pulser... wut you doing down here?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> You definitely have my backing on that :thumbup:

Click to collapse



where do we go about discussing that? i'm always on the app. 

and welcome back qf. nice entrance.

@wolf: just take deep breaths before posting.  i know we get all get excited at times, but sometimes we have to keep it in check. 

@jriot: you still up bro? why are you awake at 5am on a sunday. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Jan 27, 2013)

The weekend in almost over here. 

Hello everyone!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi there frat...
> 
> Queefy is getting irritated, I see. Rightly so.
> Paranoid Queefy.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am going to be 16 this June..Wolf is 13 or something

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Prawesome said:


> I am going to be 16 this June..Wolf is 13 or something
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Im 14 in december

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Im 14 in december
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good for you.


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hi all

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Good for you.

Click to collapse



U being sarcastic

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am going to be 16 this June..Wolf is 13 or something
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



To a 21 year old, 13 and 15 are the same 

But my point is, being young is no excuse for acting... well... let's just call it... immature. 

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ohai ppero.

How's the channel?

You get CWM or TWRP on the phone yet?

Also... Defy 3.06... :good:

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> U being sarcastic
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> @Wolfson...  live up to the second chance. Be more mature. Look at Prajith... I think he's your age...
> 
> Ohai Pulser... wut you doing down here?

Click to collapse



OK, I shall. And, I think Pulser is watching me... Yup, I'm that awesome!



cascabel said:


> @wolf: just take deep breaths before posting.  i know we get all get excited at times, but sometimes we have to keep it in check.
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I shall.



4D1L said:


> Im 14 in december
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Older than you. YEAH BOI!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> OK, I shall. And, I think Pulser is watching me... Yup, I'm that awesome!
> 
> 
> I shall.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont think ur Badman.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Dont think ur Badman.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


>

Click to collapse



Not that badman this one.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Not that badman this one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


>

Click to collapse



No. This one.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> No. This one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


>

Click to collapse



No. its this guy.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> No. its this guy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can do this all day, bub.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I can do this all day, bub.

Click to collapse



Its actually called diary of a badman. Its on utube.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Its actually called diary of a badman. Its on utube.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Thanks all...for FCing my app 4 times.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 27, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi there frat...
> 
> Queefy is getting irritated, I see. Rightly so.
> Paranoid Queefy.
> ...

Click to collapse



@Sleepy....gtalk in my sig


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> @Sleepy....gtalk in my sig

Click to collapse



Thanks... 

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Thanks all...for FCing my app 4 times.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome. 

Have some more.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Dont think ur Badman.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have actually met him. We have VERY similar names. And I can actually relate to the things he talks about.
Say no more.

Hmm, the thing is, 4D1L, you're a lot like every other London boy in my school. Thinking you're so tough. Excessive, and unnecessary use of internet slang. I mean, we all bother to write properly. And, probably throwing around all that British slang at school.. And, threatening to get someone "on me". Wow.

Well, here's a message you will understand.



> back off fam my mans will bang you u proper. Snm blud. Go chill wiv ur skets.

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> I have actually met him. We have VERY similar names. And I can actually relate to the things he talks about.
> Say no more.
> 
> Hmm, the thing is, 4D1L, you're a lot like every other London boy in my school. Thinking you're so tough. Excessive, and unnecessary use of internet slang. I mean, we all bother to write properly. And, probably throwing around all that British slang at school.. And, threatening to get someone "on me". Wow.
> ...

Click to collapse



:good::good::good::good::good:

Nice to see at least someone here understands his language. 

But you should be careful, Wolfson.

4dil is a very dangerous man!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> :good::good::good::good::good:
> 
> Nice to see at least someone here understands his language.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man? Just another self-obsessed boy lol.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Man? Just another self-obsessed boy lol.

Click to collapse



Fair enough.

I say we all stop now.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> I have actually met him. We have VERY similar names. And I can actually relate to the things he talks about.
> Say no more.
> 
> Hmm, the thing is, 4D1L, you're a lot like every other London boy in my school. Thinking you're so tough. Excessive, and unnecessary use of internet slang. I mean, we all bother to write properly. And, probably throwing around all that British slang at school.. And, threatening to get someone "on me". Wow.
> ...

Click to collapse



Naa. Im not scared of u or ur mates. Ill get my boys if neccessary.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah..

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> Naa. Im not scared of u or ur mates. Ill get my boys if neccessary.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're still doing it...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Yeah..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing wat.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Naa. Im not scared of u or ur mates. Ill get my boys if neccessary.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's gone far enough.

Stop now.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> It's gone far enough.
> 
> Stop now.

Click to collapse



Ok vp

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's gone far enough.
> 
> Stop now.

Click to collapse



Why?
I mean, we're all typing properly and stuff, and it looks ugly with that slang man. Not to mention, the toughness complex.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Why?
> I mean, we're all typing properly and stuff, and it looks ugly with that slang man. Not to mention, the toughness complex.

Click to collapse



Coz I'm VP of the frat, that's why.

Let's not get into an all-out fight here. That's why.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Everyone just shut the hell up and realize you're actually on XDA, and not Facebook so none of this pointless crap is needed.
I don't care who started it or who's fault it is. Stop!


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Yeah, we dont want thread close because of 2 users gone wild.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Everyone just shut the hell up and realize you're actually on XDA, and not Facebook so none of this pointless crap is needed.
> I don't care who started it or who's fault it is. Stop!
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> Everyone just shut the hell up and realize you're actually on XDA, and not Facebook so none of this pointless crap is needed.
> I don't care who started it or who's fault it is. Stop!
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Hai KC. Ur a bit too late. I stopped 2 mins ago. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Yeah, we dont want thread close because of 2 users gone wild.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not gonna happen


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> Everyone just shut the hell up and realize you're actually on XDA, and not Facebook so none of this pointless crap is needed.
> I don't care who started it or who's fault it is. Stop!
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Agreed, this is not a "break the rules coz ots kool" thread, neither is ot exempted from the rules, its still xda.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> That's not gonna happen

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

Back to badman...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

Like I said, ugliness... 
But, what did you have for breakfast guys?

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------

Stop it with the one word posts guys. Apex mentioned it in his Dad post. 
So nothing like "Yeah" or "Hai". 
I said STAHP!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Back to badman...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Like I said, ugliness...
> But, what did you have for breakfast guys?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Hai KC. Ur a bit too late. I stopped 2 mins ago.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah but I only just woke up -_-


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah but I only just woke up -_-
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Like I said, ugliness...
> But, what did you have for breakfast guys?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



see? i knew you can be mature (well..kind of..). :thumbup::thumbup:

tbh, i'm not a breakfast kind of guy. i kust drink coffee and off i go. but don't get me started on lunch. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Like I said, ugliness...
> But, what did you have for breakfast guys?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Vvvvv
THIS is not a one word post.






4D1L said:


> Hai KC. Ur a bit too late. I stopped 2 mins ago.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Ok vp
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Bless your stars you stopped before I opened tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Bless your stars you stopped before I opened tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y. Im innocent

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Bless your stars you stopped before I opened tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ohai queefy...

Wassup?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Like I said, ugliness...
> But, what did you have for breakfast guys?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



ok


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Bless your stars you stopped before I opened tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi quantum, t'sup?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> ok

Click to collapse



One word post.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> see? i knew you can be mature (well..kind of..). :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> tbh, i'm not a breakfast kind of guy. i kust drink coffee and off i go. but don't get me started on lunch.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree.
On both counts. 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> One word post.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Indeed.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> One word post.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yup


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Y. Im innocent
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You see my rant a few pages ago? That was to everyone. Keep saying stuff like this ^^^^^ and i WILL single you out







SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai queefy...
> 
> Wassup?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse




Meh. Exploiting an open, fast WiFi. 1.7GB Bards Tale ftw


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> yup

Click to collapse



Another one word post

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hey

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Another one word post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



umad?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



OptimusLove said:


> Hey
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse






veeman said:


> yup

Click to collapse







Ahem. This vvvvvv






QuantumFoam said:


> Well I’m officially back from my brief absence. Who knew I would be able to survive five days without xda. Anyway, I’m gonna take up the issue Apex discussed a few days ago but in not such a pleasant way. So if this will anger you, hate away – I couldn’t care less about people petty enough to take words on the internet seriously.
> Despite Apex making a well framed plea to the less mature members of the frat to keep the place more civilized, the frequent and highly irritating posts still seem to pop up like unwanted warts. For heaven’s sake, how many more members are gonna be put into forced exile. Eep, cascabel, ppero : these guys rarely post due to the extraordinarily high levels of incompetence and immaturity in here. Look at th Gli – what a fine example they’ve set. Sure some of you think they’re elitist, but maybe that’s what needed to keep posts like “dead thread” and “hai” where they belong : in the poster’s head and no further. This thread was meant to forge and strengthen friendships, not be a playground for the immature. I’m not going to say “children” because  myself am but 17, but I know how to conduct myself. I’ll advise the rest of the immature members to stop the incessant and childish spamming. Now. Or else, you guys will be forcing our hand.
> 
> Have a nice day

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Exploiting an open, fast WiFi. 1.7GB Bards Tale ftw

Click to collapse



Jelly. :what:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

A little championship summary for you: 
First off was patterns. Won first round,lost 2nd. Then Sparring. first match was against a 17 y/o black belt. I scored many points, but he won. Later,I had many people coming up to me and saying "Wow, that required some balls from your side, respect to you"
All in all, a good day! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> umad?

Click to collapse



No 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ahem. This vvvvvv

Click to collapse



1. I never said "Hai" or "Dead thread"
2. I'm doing it to annoy Adil.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> 1. I never said "Hai" or "Dead thread"
> 2. I'm doing it to annoy Adil.

Click to collapse



Ur not annoying me

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Ur not annoying me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



[SARCASM]Good for you :beer::beer::beer:[/SARCASM]


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> [SARCASM]Good for you :beer::beer::beer:[/SARCASM]

Click to collapse



Ur not annoying me too with ur sarcasm

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Ur not annoying me too with ur sarcasm
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Congratulations. Now GTFO


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Congratulations. Now GTFO

Click to collapse



Y should i gtfo

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Y should i gtfo
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You were warned. 







Seriously what do you think of yourself? Quoting KidCarter with a twist : "I don't give a crap if you're the next Chainfire. You don't belong on xda if you're this immature. 

I'm gonna stop now since Sleepy just told me to calm down


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> You were warned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When did i do that???

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> When did i do that???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do what


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> You were warned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My quotes getting kinda famous 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Do what

Click to collapse



Quote kidcarters post with a twist.

Anyway y have i been warned

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Quote kidcarters post with a twist.
> 
> Anyway y have i been warned
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okay 

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> My quotes getting kinda famous
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



It IS kinda epic


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> It IS kinda epic

Click to collapse



Yeah I know 
Just shows how brilliant I am 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Okay
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Remember this...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> My quotes getting kinda famous
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



To quote KidCarter, "My quotes be gettin' diggity famous."


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> To quote KidCarter, "My quotes be gettin' diggity famous."

Click to collapse



It deserves to. 

Where is Wolfson?
I think he can explain what we're talking about to Adil....

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> It deserves to.
> 
> Where is Wolfson?
> I think he can explain what we're talking about to Adil....
> ...

Click to collapse



Wolf son? You mean Wolf pup?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> Well I’m officially back from my brief absence. Who knew I would be able to survive five days without xda. Anyway, I’m gonna take up the issue Apex discussed a few days ago but in not such a pleasant way. So if this will anger you, hate away – I couldn’t care less about people petty enough to take words on the internet seriously.
> Despite Apex making a well framed plea to the less mature members of the frat to keep the place more civilized, the frequent and highly irritating posts still seem to pop up like unwanted warts. For heaven’s sake, how many more members are gonna be put into forced exile. Eep, cascabel, ppero : these guys rarely post due to the extraordinarily high levels of incompetence and immaturity in here. Look at th Gli – what a fine example they’ve set. Sure some of you think they’re elitist, but maybe that’s what needed to keep posts like “dead thread” and “hai” where they belong : in the poster’s head and no further. This thread was meant to forge and strengthen friendships, not be a playground for the immature. I’m not going to say “children” because  myself am but 17, but I know how to conduct myself. I’ll advise the rest of the immature members to stop the incessant and childish spamming. Now. Or else, you guys will be forcing our hand.
> 
> Have a nice day
> ...

Click to collapse



just a reminder guys.  i was late for the party. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

How on earth can you guys get such a happy, carefree thread like the chi into so much drama ?? Jeez, it's times like this I'm glad I'm leaving XDA 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



RohinZaraki said:


> How on earth can you guys get such a happy, carefree thread like the chi into so much drama ?? Jeez, it's times like this I'm glad I'm leaving XDA
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



 are you leaving XDA? Why, if I may ask, sir?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 27, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> are you leaving XDA? Why, if I may ask, sir?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



50% personal reasons

The other 50% is basically the mentality of XDA users. You guys are fun. I'm talking about the ungrateful, closed minded ding bats who waste my time while trying to help them out on a daily basis. It started a few weeks ago when I went AWOL a few days. I never felt so free in a long time. Anyway, if you guys want a more in dept answer, here it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37176085&postcount=23754. By leave, I mean not post. Just lurk, look for tweaks and updates and enjoy them silently. Nowadays I dev for me and me alone. None of you are at fault. I'm thankful to those who embraced me as a fellow OT poster when I was still active in these areas. I just felt it was time I gave some explanation to you guys . I'm still on FB and GTalk tho .


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Wolf son? You mean Wolf pup?

Click to collapse



I say Wolfson you say wolf pup 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> How on earth can you guys get such a happy, carefree thread like the chi into so much drama ?? Jeez, it's times like this I'm glad I'm leaving XDA
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Noooooo!

See my old post.... 2-3 pgs back...

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



RohinZaraki said:


> 50% personal reasons
> 
> The other 50% is basically the mentality of XDA users. You guys are fun. I'm talking about the ungrateful, closed minded ding bats who waste my time while trying to help them out on a daily basis. It started a few weeks ago when I went AWOL a few days. I never felt so free in a long time. Anyway, if you guys want a more in dept answer, here it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37176085&postcount=23754. By leave, I mean not post. Just lurk, look for tweaks and updates and enjoy them silently. Nowadays I dev for me and me alone. None of you are at fault. I'm thankful to those who embraced me as a fellow OT poster when I was still active in these areas. I just felt it was time I gave some explanation to you guys . I'm still on FB and GTalk tho .

Click to collapse



this. the link says it all, i guess. and i'm a regular in ot..m

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



RohinZaraki said:


> 50% personal reasons
> 
> The other 50% is basically the mentality of XDA users. You guys are fun. I'm talking about the ungrateful, closed minded ding bats who waste my time while trying to help them out on a daily basis. It started a few weeks ago when I went AWOL a few days. I never felt so free in a long time. Anyway, if you guys want a more in dept answer, here it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37176085&postcount=23754. By leave, I mean not post. Just lurk, look for tweaks and updates and enjoy them silently. Nowadays I dev for me and me alone. None of you are at fault. I'm thankful to those who embraced me as a fellow OT poster when I was still active in these areas. I just felt it was time I gave some explanation to you guys . I'm still on FB and GTalk tho .

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know what you mean. I basically only post in of topic now.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



RohinZaraki said:


> 50% personal reasons
> 
> The other 50% is basically the mentality of XDA users. You guys are fun. I'm talking about the ungrateful, closed minded ding bats who waste my time while trying to help them out on a daily basis. It started a few weeks ago when I went AWOL a few days. I never felt so free in a long time. Anyway, if you guys want a more in dept answer, here it is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37176085&postcount=23754. By leave, I mean not post. Just lurk, look for tweaks and updates and enjoy them silently. Nowadays I dev for me and me alone. None of you are at fault. I'm thankful to those who embraced me as a fellow OT poster when I was still active in these areas. I just felt it was time I gave some explanation to you guys . I'm still on FB and GTalk tho .

Click to collapse



Hit me up on Facebook if you want.
Have a look on the facebook page linked here and you'll find me easy enough 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Im going to a nice restaurant to celebrate my grandparents bday. See all of my brothers in a while.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. Just that I'm learning so many things about life. One of them is to keep going on, you sometimes have to sacrifice certain things in life as well as a small part of yourself. My dad told me something which I'm starting to agree with now. There's a time to be a kid and there's a time to grow up into the world we live in. I have used up my "play time" and now I need to prepare myself for the future I'm going to face. Plus now, I have finally grown more confident in real life, which has caused many peers, seniors and juniors to look up to me and count on me for support. So on top of all that, I need to make sure I'm setting a good example for them. I can't be advising them on life when all I do is sit infront of a PC 24/7. All this has turned me into a serious person now. My friends and family beg me to take it easy but somehow, I want to push myself and see how far my limits are.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I basically only post in of topic now.

Click to collapse



That's how I've become, too.

The deluge of stupidity is unbearable outside of OT. And in OT too, at times.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 27, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Im going to a nice restaurant to celebrate my grandparents bday. See all of my brothers in a while.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sounds nice .


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



RohinZaraki said:


> Thanks guys. Just that I'm learning so many things about life. One of them is to keep going on, you sometimes have to sacrifice certain things in life as well as a small part of yourself. My dad told me something which I'm starting to agree with now. There's a time to be a kid and there's a time to grow up into the world we live in. I have used up my "play time" and now I need to prepare myself for the future I'm going to face. Plus now, I have finally grown more confident in real life, which has caused many peers, seniors and juniors to look up to me and count on me for support. So on top of all that, I need to make sure I'm setting a good example for them. I can't be advising them on life when all I do is sit infront of a PC 24/7. All this has turned me into a serious person now. My friends and family beg me to take it easy but somehow, I want to push myself and see how far my limits are.

Click to collapse



All I'm saying is, hit up OT on weekends or when you're free.
Like I do.

Do you tweet?
SleepyKrushna on Twitter.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 27, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> All I'm saying is, hit up OT on weekends or when you're free.
> Like I do.
> 
> Do you tweet?
> ...

Click to collapse



Would you believe me if I told you this is my first weekend of 2013 ?  I'm THAT busy...

No twitter  guessing you don't FB ? Gtalk then ? I'm [email protected]


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> That's how I've become, too.
> 
> The deluge of stupidity is unbearable outside of OT. And in OT too, at times.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



i have to confess that's my story too. but i've recently been making an effort to be active in my device forums. hopefully, it's gonna work out.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 27, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i have to confess that's my story too. but i've recently been making an effort to be active in my device forums. hopefully, it's gonna work out.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's why you returned to the X8 forums ??


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



RohinZaraki said:


> That's why you returned to the X8 forums ??

Click to collapse



nah. just figured i'd post there tonight. i still do have the device. and since my s3 isn't even rooted, that's my "home" for now. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 27, 2013)

cascabel said:


> nah. just figured i'd post there tonight. i still do have the device. and since my s3 isn't even rooted, that's mt "home" for now.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You heard ? The guys from the X8 OT are thinking of moving in here...God bless all of you if that happens


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



RohinZaraki said:


> You heard ? The guys from the X8 OT are thinking of moving in here...God bless all of you if that happens

Click to collapse



I kinda hope they do because CnC wouldn't last too long around these parts :laugh:


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I kinda hope they do because CnC wouldn't last too long around these parts :laugh:
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



My day has been made reading this  lol


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



RohinZaraki said:


> You heard ? The guys from the X8 OT are thinking of moving in here...God bless all of you if that happens

Click to collapse



all of us. 
hopefully i'll be busy come feb to notice. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

****. 90 minutes of sleep at most have been had. I'm going to lose my ****.

When I can, I'll catch up on the 90 posts I missed in the last 2 hours.

Seriously, if lack of sleep and drama irl continues, it will push me off the edge once and for all.  I can't take this right now.  Sorry to be a downer.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> I kinda hope they do because CnC wouldn't last too long around these parts :laugh:
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



lmao. i thought you're the x8 goodwill ambassador? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 27, 2013)

Yo. What's up guys?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



RohinZaraki said:


> My day has been made reading this  lol

Click to collapse



I can imagine it now. CnC simply getting Archer'd 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 27, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Yo. What's up guys?

Click to collapse



Hello, new FB friend


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



cascabel said:


> lmao. i thought you're the x8 goodwill ambassador?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really? You know of my rants right? 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hello, new FB friend

Click to collapse



How did you know it's me?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> ****. 90 minutes of sleep at most have been had. I'm going to lose my ****.
> 
> When I can, I'll catch up on the 90 posts I missed in the last 2 hours.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey jr. take it easy for today. don't know what happened, but it looks like you need some r&r. if you need to lay low, it's fine.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 27, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> How did you know it's me?

Click to collapse



Oh gee I don't know. Maybe it's the fact both your G+ and FB names are Lewis Chan =_= ?


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Oh gee I don't know. Maybe it's the fact both your G+ and FB names are Lewis Chan =_= ?

Click to collapse



Ok. Let master tells you one fact. 
Only genius is allowed to use the name Lewis Chan.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



RohinZaraki said:


> Oh gee I don't know. Maybe it's the fact both your G+ and FB names are Lewis Chan =_= ?

Click to collapse



i see you've met captain obvious. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Jan 27, 2013)

Btw when is gigatech coming back online?
Curious...cause i wasn't around when it was happening and have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> ****. 90 minutes of sleep at most have been had. I'm going to lose my ****.
> 
> When I can, I'll catch up on the 90 posts I missed in the last 2 hours.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lots of it is image spam from me. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## cascabel (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



roofrider said:


> Btw when is gigatech coming back online?
> Curious...cause i wasn't around when it was happening and have absolutely no idea.

Click to collapse



i guess qf is the one you want to ask. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Jan 27, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i guess qf is the one you want to ask.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah yes, oki.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

cascabel said:


> see? i knew you can be mature (well..kind of..). :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> tbh, i'm not a breakfast kind of guy. i kust drink coffee and off i go. but don't get me started on lunch.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why thank you, good sir. Same. I just got coffee, packed my breakfast in my lunch bag, for school, and ran off. 



veeman said:


> ok

Click to collapse



STAHP!



veeman said:


> yup

Click to collapse



STAHP!



OptimusLove said:


> Hey
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



STAHP! 



veeman said:


> umad?

Click to collapse



STAHP!



4D1L said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I said.... STAHP!



veeman said:


> 1. I never said "Hai" or "Dead thread"
> 2. I'm doing it to annoy Adil.

Click to collapse



I had a "friend" called Adil in my school, Canons. He actually owes me. But never paid up... To be expected from chavvy kids...



SleepyKrushna said:


> It deserves to.
> 
> Where is Wolfson?
> I think he can explain what we're talking about to Adil....
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry. Was at my Uncle's wedding.



veeman said:


> Wolf son? You mean Wolf pup?

Click to collapse



OK, Wolfson and Wolf pup. Nice.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 27, 2013)

^^...........
Not good.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 27, 2013)

Made a new intro for my youtube channel, what do you members think about it?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



KidCarter93 said:


> I kinda hope they do because CnC wouldn't last too long around these parts :laugh:
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



He wouldn't, what with Gli, Tally, Manhattan, Veeman and all of us.... 

Not to forget Archer and MTM... 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## K.A. (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Cheers,
K.A.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Afternoon muffins 
Jesus you lot can cause mayhem when left alone for more than a couple of hours can't you. Who was it that caused grief in the n4 thread had to be one of you lot surely. It's no wonder people stop posting in here. 

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> Jesus you lot can cause mayhem when left alone for more than a couple of hours can't you. Who was it that caused grief in the n4 thread had to be one of you lot surely. It's no wonder people stop posting in here.
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



Afternoon!
More drama? Tell me tell me tell me...


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> Jesus you lot can cause mayhem when left alone for more than a couple of hours can't you. Who was it that caused grief in the n4 thread had to be one of you lot surely. It's no wonder people stop posting in here.
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



I can think of another thread that's had its fair share of drama, closings, cleanings, etc. It happens all over, not just here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> I can think of another thread that's had its fair share of drama, closings, cleanings, etc. It happens all over, not just here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know, i know 


_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

How's you holding up, your uncle etc? 

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 27, 2013)

Apex said:


> I can think of another thread that's had its fair share of drama, closings, cleanings, etc. It happens all over, not just here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lmao!
ISeeWhatYouDidThere.jpg

Damn!! Late again!


----------



## undercover (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hi! 
Kthnxbye 




















Uncle QF is angry ha! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> I know, i know
> 
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm doing okay. I'm out of town this week for work, and I'm really hoping that things do not worsen for him. Flying back home and cutting my out-of-state client visits would be on my dime, and then I'd have to figure out how to make the missed appointment up somehow. Other than that but if worrying, things are well. What about you, sir Jug? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

Just noticed that jugg1es profile picture is the same as his tattoo lol. And, how's your fam, Apex?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Just noticed that jugg1es profile picture is the same as his tattoo lol. And, how's your fam, Apex?

Click to collapse



Slow Bad-wolf is slow

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## undercover (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Slow Bad-wolf is slow
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



How does he know what tattoo you have? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> I'm doing okay. I'm out of town this week for work, and I'm really hoping that things do not worsen for him. Flying back home and cutting my out-of-state client visits would be on my dime, and then I'd have to figure out how to make the missed appointment up somehow. Other than that but if worrying, things are well. What about you, sir Jug?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im not so bad, getting things back together after a nightmare week with things going t!Ts up at work. Still waiting for final decision from the bosses but it looks like it's going to go in my favour 

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Slow Bad-wolf is slow
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



Lol. It's because I spend more of my time on XDA on my phone. So, yeah..

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




undercover said:


> How does he know what tattoo you have?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For I am a Time Lord.


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Just noticed that jugg1es profile picture is the same as his tattoo lol. And, how's your fam, Apex?

Click to collapse



As far as I can tell, we're all doing well enough considering the recent events. What's going on with you? 





jugg1es said:


> Im not so bad, getting things back together after a nightmare week with things going t!Ts up at work. Still waiting for final decision from the bosses but it looks like it's going to go in my favour
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



Well, here's pulling for ya, kid. 

*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> Hi!
> Kthnxbye
> 
> Uncle QF is angry ha!
> ...

Click to collapse




Dont push it Stinky 






roofrider said:


> Btw when is gigatech coming back online?
> Curious...cause i wasn't around when it was happening and have absolutely no idea.

Click to collapse




Somebody noticed 
Its back online btw


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 27, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Somebody noticed
> Its back online btw
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



I noticed that long time ago. It's just that I'm just too lazy to mention.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 27, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Somebody noticed
> Its back online btw
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh cool! Cheers!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

Apex said:


> As far as I can tell, we're all doing well enough considering the recent events. What's going on with you?

Click to collapse



Ah pretty good. Just school really annoying me. Don't know if you read, but I went to my Uncle's wedding today. He was divorced for a few years. What did you do during the weekend?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> How does he know what tattoo you have?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tattoo thread 







QuantumFoam said:


> Dont push it Stinky
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back Qf you been busy? 



_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Ahh... never liked tattoos. Never understood why people get them.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Hey brothers.. went offline for 10 hours.. and things happened?


@QF.. I wish we had thanks button your post needed 10 thanks of mine.. you know which 1 


roofrider said:


> Btw when is gigatech coming back online?
> Curious...cause i wasn't around when it was happening and have absolutely no idea.

Click to collapse



I was wondering this too:angel: 

Got answer just now  




Bad-Wolf said:


> Why thank you, good sir. Same. I just got coffee, packed my breakfast in my lunch bag, for school, and ran off.
> 
> 
> STAHP!
> ...

Click to collapse



I was starting to like you

Please don't do this.. it looks just how 4D1L does.. we have great Marshall and others to worry about it.. every post is not needed to be addressed as above.. 4D1L does this too.. policing is not required... we are mature enough I believe.. but if required.. posts like QF, Apex big posts are reference to read...

Seems you are getting better in last posts.. it was just one time I guess.. you are doing good now:thumbup:


if you are free.. gtalk..

And I hope things are better with your uncles condition.. 




LewisGauss said:


> I noticed that long time ago. It's just that I'm just too lazy to mention.

Click to collapse



liar
______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> A little championship summary for you:
> First off was patterns. Won first round,lost 2nd. Then Sparring. first match was against a 17 y/o black belt. I scored many points, but he won. Later,I had many people coming up to me and saying "Wow, that required some balls from your side, respect to you"
> All in all, a good day!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I learned some Tae Kwon Do from somebody who went to my school last year as a senior. He was the champion in over 25 countries. He won tons of money too. He is also very tall, but super nice.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I learned some Tae Kwon Do from somebody who went to my school last year as a senior. He was the champion in over 25 countries. He won tons of money too. He is also very tall, but super nice.

Click to collapse



Tae-Kwon do is a wonderful sport  I'm so full right now. "Eat as much as you want" pizza and a big glass of chocolate milkshake

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Tattoo thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Woah, wait! There's a tattoo thread? 

Also, can I suggest that both Apex's and QF's posts be added to the Op or second post? I think it's "must read" material! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



eep2378 said:


> Woah, wait! There's a tattoo thread?
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai eep

Check your pm... need to talk

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Ohai eep
> 
> Check your pm... need to talk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What up 
Access granted 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



LewisGauss said:


> I noticed that long time ago. It's just that I'm just too lazy to mention.

Click to collapse



You. I assume you know you're on the verge of being "let go"







jugg1es said:


> Tattoo thread
> 
> 
> Welcome back Qf you been busy?
> ...

Click to collapse




Yeah. Had to deal with some ****






Deadly. said:


> Hey brothers.. went offline for 10 hours.. and things happened?
> 
> 
> @QF.. I wish we had thanks button your post needed 10 thanks of mine.. you know which 1
> ...

Click to collapse





Cheers brother





eep2378 said:


> Woah, wait! There's a tattoo thread?
> 
> Also, can I suggest that both Apex's and QF's posts be added to the Op or second post? I think it's "must read" material!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




:thumbup: good idea. Lets see what Zach thinks


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hey brothers.. went offline for 10 hours.. and things happened?
> 
> 
> @QF.. I wish we had thanks button your post needed 10 thanks of mine.. you know which 1
> ...

Click to collapse



What do I do????


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Deadly. said:


> Hey brothers.. went offline for 10 hours.. and things happened?
> 
> 
> @QF.. I wish we had thanks button your post needed 10 thanks of mine.. you know which 1
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your kind comments. And, you were starting to like me? I feel touched.  OK, no more policing. 
I just like going STAHP!

Guise, halp me refrain from policing, and ALWAYS remind me to take deep breaths before posting. I don't want to make anymore stupid posts when I'm hyper. Seriously, leave one or two reminders for me every page lol. I haz to be a better person. And then everyone will like me! Because, atm, I think everyone hates me. Prove me wrong, if you can..


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

So... What's everybody's plans for today.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I'm actually in bed, waiting for tomorrow...

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> So... What's everybody's plans for today.

Click to collapse



It's already 8 pm here  im gonna chill with some Muse, The Prodigy and Red Hot Chilli Peppers before I hit the shower

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> It's already 8 pm here  im gonna chill with some Muse, The Prodigy and Red Hot Chilli Peppers before I hit the shower
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



y u r hit teh shower? y u so mean?


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



QuantumFoam said:


> You. I assume you know you're on the verge of being "let go"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anything i can do just drop me agtalk

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> y u r hit teh shower? y u so mean?

Click to collapse



y u tlk lik tht? y u no speak englsh?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

Jessica said:


> y u tlk lik tht? y u no speak englsh?

Click to collapse



Because he's a troll


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> y u tlk lik tht? y u no speak englsh?

Click to collapse









Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

Who here knows what Top Gear is?? I know what it is. wanna see if u know


----------



## undercover (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Who here knows what Top Gear is?? I know what it is. wanna see if u know

Click to collapse



You what? It's like asking who knows who Barack Obama is. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



undercover said:


> You what? It's like asking who knows who Barack Obama is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't know about top gear until last year.
And I didn't even know who Obama was until 2011.


----------



## undercover (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> I didn't know about top gear until last year.
> And I didn't even know who Obama was until 2011.

Click to collapse



Well, you know both, so my point still stands. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I didn't know about top gear until last year.
> And I didn't even know who Obama was until 2011.

Click to collapse



LOL. Series 19 of UK (Original version) on TV Today.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

This thread got closed just now. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1969950


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

So sad.. Slowly and slowly.. All of the off topic threads are dying..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

X8 OFF-TOPIC THREAD CLOSED.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1603978


SAD DAY TODAY. OT THREADS FOR SONY/MOTOROLA/LG PHONES CLOSED AS OF NOW!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



shahrukhraza said:


> So sad.. Slowly and slowly.. All of the off topic threads are dying..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



They try to close the kindle fire one, and I'm going launch my attack against xda.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

Jessica said:


> They try to close the kindle fire one, and I'm going launch my attack against xda.

Click to collapse



What type of attack


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> What type of attack

Click to collapse



I'm just kidding. Although I did post this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37260485


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Waiting for the deluge...

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Waiting for the deluge...
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Good thing you have a submarine.


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Ah pretty good. Just school really annoying me. Don't know if you read, but I went to my Uncle's wedding today. He was divorced for a few years. What did you do during the weekend?

Click to collapse



I worked yesterday, and have started my work week today early. Traveling this week again, so that's what's on my agenda. 





Bad-Wolf said:


> Ahh... never liked tattoos. Never understood why people get them.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



I have tattoos, and getting more. To each his/her own, I suppose... 




eep2378 said:


> Woah, wait! There's a tattoo thread?
> 
> Also, can I suggest that both Apex's and QF's posts be added to the Op or second post? I think it's "must read" material!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As I'm thinking this would be a good reference location, as mentioned, I'm also thinking that it shouldn't have even gotten to this point to begin with. We shouldn't have to have reminders for how people should he expected to behave. I may conjure up something more suitable, just haven't milled it over enough yet to yield any decent ideas. 




Bad-Wolf said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. And, you were starting to like me? I feel touched.  OK, no more policing.
> I just like going STAHP!
> 
> Guise, halp me refrain from policing, and ALWAYS remind me to take deep breaths before posting. I don't want to make anymore stupid posts when I'm hyper. Seriously, leave one or two reminders for me every page lol. I haz to be a better person. And then everyone will like me! Because, atm, I think everyone hates me. Prove me wrong, if you can..
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll attest that you've made improvements. I just hope the progression continues. No one "hates" you, there's just a courtesy for others to consider here. Simple as that! 




Jessica said:


> So... What's everybody's plans for today.

Click to collapse



See above. Working, headed to Boston and Manhattan for the week. More time off in Manhattan, which means Apex has time for (fill in the blank). 

*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Good thing you have a submarine.

Click to collapse



A YELLOW SUBMARINE in fact.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I've been ill since Monday night. No school, but not fun at all. 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

iPhone prison. 




*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> You what? It's like asking who knows who Barack Obama is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Barack Obama is the prime minister of Egypt.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> Barack Obama is the prime minister of Egypt.

Click to collapse



I thought he was dictator of Canada.


----------



## veeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Jessica said:


> I thought he was dictator of Canada.

Click to collapse



No, that's Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Here we go again 

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



veeman said:


> No, that's Hillary Clinton.

Click to collapse



Oh. I thought she was monarch of England.  I need to learn this stuff.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Oh. I thought she was monarch of England.  I need to learn this stuff.

Click to collapse



No. That's Rupert Murdoch. 



Don't be confused, have a cyclops. :cyclops:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Jessica said:


> Oh. I thought she was monarch of England.  I need to learn this stuff.

Click to collapse



No. Queen Elizabeth II is monarch of England 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> No. Queen Elizabeth II is monarch of England
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



No no no...

She is just the actress who played the Queen.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> iPhone prison.
> 
> View attachment 1681714
> 
> *Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I thought that was just a stripped iPhone until I zoomed in lol



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> I worked yesterday, and have started my work week today early. Traveling this week again, so that's what's on my agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boston, huh? I'm about 30-45 minutes south of beantown 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 27, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Boston, huh? I'm about 30-45 minutes south of beantown
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You still no accept... :sly:

even though you said accepted


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 27, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You still no accept... :sly:
> 
> even though you said accepted

Click to collapse



see my response(gtalk)


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> I worked yesterday, and have started my work week today early. Traveling this week again, so that's what's on my agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah. Seems interesting, to a certain extent. 

Ok, they don't hate me, but they don't like me and want me to get out.

And, idk, SOME tattoos are cool and interesting, whereas the others are terrible, ugly, and an utter waste of money and skin. Which do you have? Tat thread got big...

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Ah. Seems interesting, to a certain extent.
> 
> Ok, they don't hate me, but they don't like me and want me to get out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been thinking. Bad-wolf lets bless it out (meaning lets forgive each other).

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



4D1L said:


> Been thinking. Bad-wolf lets bless it out (meaning lets forgive each other).
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lmlo well played 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Ah. Seems interesting, to a certain extent.
> 
> Ok, they don't hate me, but they don't like me and want me to get out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is my first one. I am a musician (I play bass guitar) and this piece is the bass clef symbol, actually six of them, arranged in a 'sun' with quarter notes in between each. This one was done on my left inner forearm. 



My second was a piece I got last March, in Dublin. It's a variation of the Irish long cross, with coloration to reflect those found in the artworks from the Book of Kells. This on is on my right inner forearm. 



I plan on several more, just haven't had the time or money (good work doesn't come cheap), but in August when I'm back in Ireland I'm getting another piece from my friend Seán.

*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

^^^^^^
Holy sh*t apex, you just got 10 times more awesome. I did not know you were a bassist 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> ^^^^^^
> Holy sh*t apex, you just got 10 times more awesome. I did not know you were a bassist
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah man, I've been playing longer than some of you chaps have been alive (some 20 years or so). I have been recently trying my hand at drumming, since bass and drums are percussive instruments - at least how I play bass it is. Here's my rig:









*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Yeah man, I've been playing longer than some of you chaps have been alive (some 20 years or so). I have been recently trying my hand at drumming, since bass and drums are percussive instruments - at least how I play bass it is. Here's my rig:
> 
> View attachment 1682001
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow! Well, I try to play more advanced songs one the guitar ( Not Tom Dooley or Hotel California) Have gotten a bit into some Beatles and Red Hot Chilli Peppers tracks, currently practicing Higher Ground. Oh boy that intro on bass. Flea is amazing

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 27, 2013)

Apex said:


> This is my first one. I am a musician (I play bass guitar) and this piece is the bass clef symbol, actually six of them, arranged in a 'sun' with quarter notes in between each. This one was done on my left inner forearm.
> 
> View attachment 1681971
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, bro! I got a few myself! I'll have to grab some pics


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Wow! Well, I try to play more advanced songs one the guitar ( Not Tom Dooley or Hotel California) Have gotten a bit into some Beatles and Red Hot Chilli Peppers tracks, currently practicing Higher Ground. Oh boy that intro on bass. Flea is amazing
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, Flea is good. I play some of the slap funk style  myself at times. I used to own an Ernie Ball 5 string, which was like playing a freaking coffee table or old wooden castle door. That sucker was heavy! Great tones, but wore me out after playing more than about a 30 minute set. I never use a pick, only fingering. I'm a sound snob like that. You just can't beat the sound of a nice round wound uncoated string being played without the sharp picking tones from using a plastic pick. 

*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Yeah, Flea is good. I play some of the slap funk style  myself at times. I used to own an Ernie Ball 5 string, which was like playing a freaking coffee table or old wooden castle door. That sucker was heavy! Great tones, but wore me out after playing more than about a 30 minute set. I never use a pick, only fingering. I'm a sound snob like that. You just can't beat the sound of a nice round wound uncoated string being played without the sharp picking tones from using a plastic pick.
> 
> *Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Last part sounded very poetic  I prefer to use a pick, especially on the electric guitar, to avoid nasty blisters on the outside of my right thumb

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Last part sounded very poetic  I prefer to use a pick, especially on the electric guitar, to avoid nasty blisters on the outside of my right thumb
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Guitar is different. You just about have to use a pick, unless you're playing flamenco style, which is just crazy. Bassists should always finger their strings (keep your filthy comments in your noggins), and never use picks. I don't remember n any effects either, just punchy bass, warm and luscious sounding mids, and clear, crisp highs. I also bypass my EQ, and use a BBE Sonic Maximizer for shape - and does wonders for tone. I ran a fuzzy distortion back in my very early years plating in punk bands, but have since stayed away from mucking up amazing sounds achieved by running high end basses through high end gear. 

*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Guitar is different. You just about have to use a pick, unless you're playing flamenco style, which is just crazy. Bassists should always finger their strings (keep your filthy comments in your noggins), and never use picks. I don't remember n any effects either, just punchy bass, warm and luscious sounding mids, and clear, crisp highs. I also bypass my EQ, and use a BBE Sonic Maximizer for shape - and does wonders for tone. I ran a fuzzy distortion back in my very early years plating in punk bands, but have since stayed away from mucking up amazing sounds achieved by running high end basses through high end gear.
> 
> *Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Now what filthy comments about fingering strings would they be, I'm not the one with the dirty mind if you assume that I'll think of anything other than playing a stringed instrument 

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## Apex (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> Now what filthy comments about fingering strings would they be, I'm not the one with the dirty mind if you assume that I'll think of anything other than playing a stringed instrument
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse








*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Best musical pickup line ever:
(When playing the guitar)
"Hey, I think there is something wrong with my g-string. May you show me yours? "


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> *Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



What you saying 

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> What you saying
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



InfinityFTW said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You've all got filthy minds and no sense of trust or faith in humanity 

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jugg1es said:


> You've all got filthy minds and no sense of trust or faith in humanity
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



Filthy mind you say? 





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

I just finished reading the first 4 pages of this thread, and the last 4 out of every hundred pages of this thread.

It was an interesting journey.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> I just finished reading the first 4 pages of this thread, and the last 4 out of every hundred pages of this thread.
> 
> It was an interesting journey.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Any very interesting posts?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

Of course. You should do it, too.  It shows the road this thread has gone down. Highs and lows.

Most of all, I see where we derailed, but also that we have potential yet to be realized.  Lots of good people here, we just need to keep integrity and substance in focus.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> Of course. You should do it, too.  It shows the road this thread has gone down. Highs and lows.
> 
> Most of all, I see where we derailed, but also that we have potential yet to be realized.  Lots of good people here, we just need to keep integrity and substance in focus.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



I'll do it then, though it seems like it may take a while. But first, I have to do my homework.


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> Of course. You should do it, too.  It shows the road this thread has gone down. Highs and lows.
> 
> Most of all, I see where we derailed, but also that we have potential yet to be realized.  Lots of good people here, we just need to keep integrity and substance in focus.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



You're a good man, I admire your tenacity. We do have a great group of guys here, and though derailed on a few instances, we've always gotten things back on track, and grew from it, and learned from it as well. I'm really glad to know all of you, and can call you my friends. 

*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*

*tips hat

Et tu Brute.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



jRi0T68 said:


> *tips hat
> 
> Et tu Brute.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Don't worry, I won't knife you.  

*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Night Of The Living Deadly.*



Apex said:


> Don't worry, I won't knife you.
> 
> *Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



That's quite reassuring... unless you've got eep lined up to do that for you.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Hey. How's everyone?


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



veeman said:


> Hey. How's everyone?

Click to collapse



Shhh, everyone! Veeman's back. 



Just kidding man, what's going on? I'm well, just enjoying a nice whiskey. 

*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Apex said:


> Shhh, everyone! Veeman's back.
> 
> View attachment 1682645
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, ftfy, hello everyone.

I'm exhausted, still.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hey. How's everyone?

Click to collapse



Just reading for exams

What are you doing? And do you have any PDF or some file to learn Photoshop?

2 years anniversary? 

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Deadly. said:


> Just reading for exams
> 
> What are you doing? And do you have any PDF or some file to learn Photoshop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have any PDFs but there are some great resources online.
http://psd.tutsplus.com
http://thenewboston.org/list.php?cat=55


----------



## werked (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Hiya muffins. Miss me??  I missed you guys.  I'm treating tonight like it's Friday night. Bring on the beer. :thumbup::beer::beer:





Apex said:


> You're a good man, I admire your tenacity. We do have a great group of guys here, and though derailed on a few instances, we've always gotten things back on track, and grew from it, and learned from it as well. I'm really glad to know all of you, and can call you my friends.
> 
> *Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Wifey 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Apex said:


> Shhh, everyone! Veeman's back.
> 
> View attachment 1682645
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Nothing much. Just relaxing at home. Still got some time till I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jRi0T68 said:


> Lol, ftfy, hello everyone.
> 
> I'm exhausted, still.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Well, I'm on number 4 so I'm halfway there! 





Deadly. said:


> Just reading for exams
> 
> What are you doing? And do you have any PDF or some file to learn Photoshop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A little congratulatory recognition. 

*Set the example, don't BE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Hey Apex, veeman, Deadly, BD, and werked. How are you guys?
Happy 2 year Anniversary Gli! :beer:


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Jessica said:


> Hey Apex, veeman, Deadly, BD, and werked. How are you guys?
> Happy 2 year Anniversary Gli! :beer:

Click to collapse



Happy 4th of July.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



veeman said:


> Happy 4th of July.

Click to collapse








Ba-koom!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

To beer or not to beer, that is the question.

Probably not as my wife is talking to me about the sexual abuse of an 18 yr old on a 14 yr old she is mandated to report, probably tomorrow.  She needs a sounding board.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

So... This thread is dead, so I guess I'll go to bed now. 
I may not get on tomorrow, so I'll see you guys later. Just don't party too hard while I'm gone.


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## K.A. (Jan 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 1683028
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

Greetings sir/all, thanks for the reply Apex 

Here's my intro:

I'm joytoy28
Real Name: joy, 26 years old

I first came here in xda when i got my windows mobile phone  then shift to iphone and some some galaxy muffin phones lol
i have a small business right now, already graduated college
i accidentally saw this post, and read it's awesomeness  and decided that i want to join this fraternity
it'll be awesome if i'm welcome in this group, and accept all rules of this fraternity

:victory:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

An adult pledge! Awesome! :beer:

To all our minors, just a jest in good fun.

Welcome pledge-sister?

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



joytoy28 said:


> Greetings sir/all, thanks for the reply Apex
> 
> Here's my intro:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Joy! Welcome aboard, we'll be glad to have you join us here. Thanks for the intro, I'll get you added to the Pledge's List shortly. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> An adult pledge! Awesome! :beer:
> 
> To all our minors, just a jest in good fun.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



brother 

thanks :cheers: :beer:


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Apex said:


> View attachment 1683028
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tips 







joytoy28 said:


> Greetings sir/all, thanks for the reply Apex
> 
> Here's my intro:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome aboard! Finally, a new pledge 
Btw...you are a sis or a bro?

le random signature o.o


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



joytoy28 said:


> brother
> 
> thanks :cheers: :beer:

Click to collapse



Sorry, never met a man named Joy before. Common female name here, though.

Edit: My new sig is regretfully quite fitting.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Hello Joy! Welcome aboard, we'll be glad to have you join us here. Thanks for the intro, I'll get you added to the Pledge's List shortly.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Thanks, i'm also glad that i'm welcome here :cheers:

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Sorry, never met a man named Joy before. Common female name here, though.
> 
> Edit: My new sig is regretfully quite fitting.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



np sir


----------



## Deadly (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Prawesome said:


> Thanks for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read above post over yours

@joy.. welcome aboard.. and have fun

Ohai jriot, apex.. and lurkers:sly:

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



SilentButDeadly. said:


> Read above post over yours
> 
> @joy.. welcome aboard.. and have fun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Mr. President.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Greetings night crew! JRi0T68, go to sleep. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Meh, only 12:30. It's hard for me to sleep when my wife isn't. He restlessness keeps me awake.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks to all, i'm sure it'll be fun here


----------



## _Variable (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Hello frattos

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

G'day Ella.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hi, Mr. President.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



View attachment 1683116

@Apex... night crew has exams... so no frequent visits

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Woah was October 2 years ago? Wow... 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Morning muffins 

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _

Click to collapse



Good morning jugg1es

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

How's it going, gentlemen?  I'm probably going to put on some of my 40+ hours of edm/trance mixes through my earphones and fall sleep as soon as I'm done watching The Big Lebowski, I can't turn that movie off.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Heeelllo muffinsss

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 28, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Heeelllo muffinsss
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



YOLO!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> YOLO!

Click to collapse



True story

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Deadly. said:


> Read above post over yours
> 
> @joy.. welcome aboard.. and have fun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just did.. We posted in the same minute 







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> YOLO!

Click to collapse



Sup skinny
Don't know why, but you always make me laugh o.o

le random signature o.o


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jRi0T68 said:


> That's quite reassuring... unless you've got eep lined up to do that for you.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------




joytoy28 said:


> Greetings sir/all, thanks for the reply Apex
> 
> Here's my intro:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome, newcomer/joy! This really is a cool place to hang with some cool peeps. 

Oh, and a sincere thank you for being over the age of 25 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



eep2378 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea bro im getting old lol and btw thanks 

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



eep2378 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was starting to think this place is becoming a children's play ground 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Prawesome said:


> I was starting to think this place is becoming a children's play ground
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Says the 16 year old prawn


----------



## undercover (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



QuantumFoam said:


> Says the 16 year old prawn

Click to collapse



Ahem... Says 17yo Uncle QF. 

At least prawn is more mature 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



undercover said:


> Ahem... Says 17yo Uncle QF.
> 
> At least prawn is more mature
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah right, Stinky


----------



## undercover (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah right, Stinky

Click to collapse



You got a nexus 4 yet? No? Thought so.... 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



undercover said:


> You got a nexus 4 yet? No? Thought so....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not. Cool. At. All. :banghead:


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



QuantumFoam said:


> Not. Cool. At. All. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Yeah the unpreparedness by Google/LG is laughable!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



eep2378 said:


> Yeah the unpreparedness by Google/LG is laughable!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's even worse is that despite a friend getting me one from Google, I still can't get it


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



QuantumFoam said:


> What's even worse is that despite a friend getting me one from Google, I still can't get it

Click to collapse



How'd your friend get it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



QuantumFoam said:


> What's even worse is that despite a friend getting me one from Google, I still can't get it

Click to collapse



That sucks!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



4D1L said:


> Been thinking. Bad-wolf lets bless it out (meaning lets forgive each other).
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aye.


Apex said:


> This is my first one. I am a musician (I play bass guitar) and this piece is the bass clef symbol, actually six of them, arranged in a 'sun' with quarter notes in between each. This one was done on my left inner forearm.
> 
> View attachment 1681971
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice-ish. May I ask why in the second picture it is still pink? And, how does the pain feel? Like, what kind of pain is it?

I'm never getting a tat ever though. I kinda like my body already. I'm awesome like dat.

Been at school. Why I replied late.


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



undercover said:


> Ahem... Says 17yo Uncle QF.
> 
> At least prawn is more mature
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why, thank you 

le random signature o.o

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Not. Cool. At. All. :banghead:

Click to collapse



What is the temperature there?

le random signature o.o


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

New pledge? Alright! Welcome, and have fun!
PS: Hi and bye.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Jessica said:


> New pledge? Alright! Welcome, and have fun!
> PS: Hi and bye.

Click to collapse



What's with you and PS? Everyone one of your posts have them these days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

No school! Too icy out. 

Hopefully none gets hurt though. It's downright dangerous to drive right now.


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Im the eldest here? lol  anyone older than me here? I feel too old, reading those previous post that they are 16-18 yrs old haha

Btw having my dinner, lets eat guys 

Sent from my muffin Note n7100


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



shahrukhraza said:


> What's with you and PS? Everyone one of your posts have them these days
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't know what PS means.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



joytoy28 said:


> Im the eldest here? lol  anyone older than me here? I feel too old, reading those previous post that they are 16-18 yrs old haha
> 
> Btw having my dinner, lets eat guys
> 
> Sent from my muffin Note n7100

Click to collapse



hi joy. welcome to the frat.  and no. you're definitely not the oldest person here. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Jessica said:


> I don't know what PS means.

Click to collapse



Post Scriptum 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Post Scriptum
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WHAT!!? I thought Photoshop!:silly::silly:


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



cascabel said:


> hi joy. welcome to the frat.  and no. you're definitely not the oldest person here.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks bro/sis  glad to hear that lol

Damn tapatalk, i got double post.. :sly: sorry for that
Sent from my muffin Note n7100


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Jessica said:


> I don't know what PS means.

Click to collapse



Pine Scented


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Jessica said:


> I don't know what PS means.

Click to collapse



Which is why it's in half of your posts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



joytoy28 said:


> Thanks bro/sis  glad to hear that lol
> 
> Damn tapatalk, i got double post.. :sly: sorry for that
> Sent from my muffin Note n7100

Click to collapse



Sis? LMAO
Cas? Where u at sis? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Deadly (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Prawesome said:


> Sis? LMAO
> Cas? Where u at sis?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Bored of your random sign.. time for a change?

@joy.. cas is a brother.. 

@Joseph.. PS means posting spam

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## cascabel (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Prawesome said:


> Sis? LMAO
> Cas? Where u at sis?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



my un is confusing sometimes. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

First day of school this week done. Just 4 left ; (

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



cascabel said:


> my un is confusing sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry for that sir :sly: 

Sent from my muffin Note n7100


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



InfinityFTW said:


> First day of school this week done. Just 4 left ; (
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol do you count down everyday? Which grade are you in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



shahrukhraza said:


> Lol do you count down everyday? Which grade are you in?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ninth. And no, I dont count down.
I just realized we have a day off this Friday. 
5 days-Normal school week
-1 today
-1 friday
= 3 
Just three days left!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Aye.
> 
> Nice-ish. May I ask why in the second picture it is still pink? And, how does the pain feel? Like, what kind of pain is it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Nice-ish"? Okay, thank-ish you. That's like 'thanks' but not really. The second picture shows pink-ish/red-ish around the edges because I just, I mean JUST got through having a needle drug across my skin for 3.5 hours. Le skin was Le irritated. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

My neck really hurts 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



InfinityFTW said:


> Ninth. And no, I dont count down.
> I just realized we have a day off this Friday.
> 5 days-Normal school week
> -1 today
> ...

Click to collapse



WOOHOO! PARTY!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



InfinityFTW said:


> My neck really hurts
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I know. I hate when people upload porn filmed sideways too.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



veeman said:


> Yeah I know. I hate when people upload porn filmed sideways too.

Click to collapse



Hehe. A more legit reason is that I got my arse kicked yesterday

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



InfinityFTW said:


> Hehe. A more legit reason is that I got my arse kicked yesterday
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What, and that's attached to your neck? 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



InfinityFTW said:


> Hehe. A more legit reason is that I got my arse kicked yesterday
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get's hitinthearse,hurtsintheneck .jpg

Hmm... seems legit.




Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Tezlastorme said:


> What, and that's attached to your neck?
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse








I guess you can call me butthead

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Finally. My final name change!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Ichigo said:


> Finally. My final name change!

Click to collapse



Itchy Go?

Strange


----------



## cascabel (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Ichigo said:


> Finally. My final name change!

Click to collapse



final? it better be. 
or i'll call you hermit forever.

[cAs]


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



QuantumFoam said:


> Itchy Go?
> 
> Strange

Click to collapse



Just stop... Queefy


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



QuantumFoam said:


> Itchy Go?
> 
> Strange

Click to collapse



Sounds like a venereal disease 




Why you no sort out giveaway yet, or answer pm

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



cascabel said:


> final? it better be.
> or i'll call you hermit forever.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



This ^

What's wrong with your sig

Someone punched it from right side?

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sounds like a venereal disease
> _ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _

Click to collapse



Sounds more like an anti itch cream or powder to me


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Just shut up. -_-


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 28, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> This ^
> 
> What's wrong with your sig
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It has happened. 0_o


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jugg1es said:


> Sounds like a venereal disease
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PM? :what:


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Just shut up. -_-

Click to collapse



You mad at us?

You gonna go now, ichi?

Will ichi go?


----------



## undercover (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Ichigo said:


> Just shut up. -_-

Click to collapse



U mad bro? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You mad at us?
> 
> You gonna go now, ichi?
> 
> Will ichi go?

Click to collapse



Go? Where? :sly:


----------



## cascabel (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Deadly. said:


> This ^
> 
> What's wrong with your sig
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



leave my sig alone.  i'm on the app. i'll fix it when i find time. 

[cAs]


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



cascabel said:


> leave my sig alone.  i'm on the app. i'll fix it when i find time.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You mad at us?
> 
> You gonna go now, ichi?
> 
> Will ichi go?

Click to collapse



NO. 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



QuantumFoam said:


> PM? :what:

Click to collapse



Shows how often you visit your own forum 

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jugg1es said:


> Shows how often you visit your own forum
> 
> _ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _

Click to collapse



Roflmao!!

QF pwned!!:thumbup:

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jugg1es said:


> Shows how often you visit your own forum
> 
> _ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _

Click to collapse



48 times a day and I repeat, what PM? :what:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Morning frat!  How's everyone this fine morning? (Evening for the other siders)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



flastnoles11 said:


> Morning frat!  How's everyone this fine morning? (Evening for the other siders)

Click to collapse



Chris! What's up man


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



QuantumFoam said:


> 48 times a day and I repeat, what PM? :what:

Click to collapse



Sent one yesterday morning, still in my sent box 

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



QuantumFoam said:


> Chris! What's up man

Click to collapse



Not much, laying here watching sportscenter with the little one... lookin like storms, gonna be a lazy day all day for sure! 
What's up with you?


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



flastnoles11 said:


> Morning frat!  How's everyone this fine morning? (Evening for the other siders)

Click to collapse



Hey bro, hope you got some sleep.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Greetings, grown folk! 

Hey children. 

Happy Monday, lurkers. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



eep2378 said:


> Hey bro, hope you got some sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep, almost a full 18 hours in the last two days!   downside, now I probably will only get a few hours a night for a good week...  I'm used to it though...  finally feel 100% instead of about 15%!  How you doing this fine day???

And just finished catching up, WELCOME Joy!!!  Always happy to see more muffins, especially grown ones! :thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

How's you apex 

@qf don't worry about pm its all in the mod thread, just thought a pm might push you to an answer/suggestion etc

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Apex said:


> Greetings, grown folk!
> 
> Hey children.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Happy" and "Monday" should never be together in the same sentence.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Ichigo said:


> "Happy" and "Monday" should never be together in the same sentence.

Click to collapse



So wrong, the "Happy Monday's" were a brilliant group 

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Ichigo said:


> "Happy" and "Monday" should never be together in the same sentence.

Click to collapse



I myself love mondays!  Another start of a week where I am alive and well, nothing better than that...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Meh.



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

Oh noes one word posties  anyway how's everyone? 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Dammit. Just found out WiFi tether is broken on Slim ROM 4.2.1. This doesn't please me. Maybe time to try out others, any suggestions for d2att?

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Apex said:


> Dammit. Just found out WiFi tether is broken on Slim ROM 4.2.1. This doesn't please me. Maybe time to try out others, any suggestions for d2att?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



D2att? 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Tezlastorme said:


> Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. You?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Ichigo said:


> I'm good. You? And FTFM

Click to collapse



FTFY



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Tezlastorme said:


> I'm good. So, what are you doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm just sitting in study hall extremely bored.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Ichigo said:


> This conversation seems strangely artificial.

Click to collapse



I have no idea why. 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversariesry Gli! Two Years Like A Bau*



Tezlastorme said:


> D2att?
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S3 (d2att)... 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Apex said:


> Dammit. Just found out WiFi tether is broken on Slim ROM 4.2.1. This doesn't please me. Maybe time to try out others, any suggestions for d2att?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Haven't you got a htc lying around 

_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Home again. That was one hell of a training session 






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jugg1es said:


> Haven't you got a htc lying around
> 
> _ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _

Click to collapse



He has lost count of them..

@apex.. thought you were giving n4? Offer still open?

______________________________________
 It matters not whether you win or lose; what matters is whether I win or lose.
- Darrin Weinberg


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

Happy monday to all..  so happy to be part of this post/fraternity 

so drunk.. more beer lol  :cheers:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



joytoy28 said:


> Happy monday to all..  so happy to be part of this post/fraternity
> 
> so drunk.. more beer lol  :cheers:

Click to collapse



Thank u for that comment

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Thank u for that comment
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




np bro, glad to see a kababayan here  :cheers: :beer:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



joytoy28 said:


> np bro, glad to see a kababayan here  :cheers: :beer:

Click to collapse



Im british. and i passed my pledge period.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Apex said:


> "Nice-ish"? Okay, thank-ish you. That's like 'thanks' but not really. The second picture shows pink-ish/red-ish around the edges because I just, I mean JUST got through having a needle drug across my skin for 3.5 hours. Le skin was Le irritated.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Haha. I didn't realize you took that pic after it was done. I thought you took it yesterday. 







Ichigo said:


> Finally. My final name change!

Click to collapse



Bloody hell. I liked Jessica.

But, mine is being changed atm lol


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Haha. I didn't realize you took that pic after it was done. I thought you took it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat u gonna change it too. Btw wat area u live in.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Wat u gonna change it too. Btw wat area u live in.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



RIP English


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



veeman said:


> RIP English

Click to collapse








_ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Im british. and i passed my pledge period.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



oh sorry sir, i thought you're also a filipino.. coz in your sig it says quezon city


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



flastnoles11 said:


> Yep, almost a full 18 hours in the last two days!   downside, now I probably will only get a few hours a night for a good week...  I'm used to it though...  finally feel 100% instead of about 15%!  How you doing this fine day???
> 
> And just finished catching up, WELCOME Joy!!!  Always happy to see more muffins, especially grown ones! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Well I worked all weekend so I'm off the next few days so its time to enjoy the family a bit 
My little guy is sick though (2 yrs old) so it won't be much fun for him. 
Hope he feels better soon. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



joytoy28 said:


> oh sorry sir, i thought you're also a filipino.. coz in your sig it says quezon city

Click to collapse



Wtf??? Where does it say that. Ss needed. Showing fine here.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



veeman said:


> RIP English

Click to collapse



RIP veeman.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Ichigo said:


> RIP veeman.

Click to collapse



Since when did he die?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jugg1es said:


> Haven't you got a htc lying around
> 
> _ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _

Click to collapse



I do, but I have to SIM swap. I am liking Slim 4.2.1, just need an uodat, to come soon for WiFi tether. 





Deadly. said:


> He has lost count of them..
> 
> @apex.. thought you were giving n4? Offer still open?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was an offer to QF, because I am indebted to him. 




eep2378 said:


> Well I worked all weekend so I'm off the next few days so its time to enjoy the family a bit
> My little guy is sick though (2 yrs old) so it won't be much fun for him.
> Hope he feels better soon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hope your boy gets well soon. It's always hard as a parent to see their children fall ill, as there's nothing more important than seeing them healthy and happy. Here's sending well wishes to him! 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



eep2378 said:


> Well I worked all weekend so I'm off the next few days so its time to enjoy the family a bit
> My little guy is sick though (2 yrs old) so it won't be much fun for him.
> Hope he feels better soon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My little brother(2 years old) is really sick too. I hate to see him like this.


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Wtf??? Where does it say that. Ss needed. Showing fine here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



here bro







[/IMG]


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



joytoy28 said:


> :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Welcome new pledge! In his sig, it shows were you live. It's different for everyone.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Ichigo said:


> Welcome new pledge! In his sig, it shows were you live. It's different for everyone.

Click to collapse



Couldnt say it better myself

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Welcome new pledge! In his sig, it shows were you live. It's different for everyone.

Click to collapse



oh but its not the place where i live.. btw thanks


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



joytoy28 said:


> oh but its not the place where i live.. btw thanks

Click to collapse



It says where ur isp thinks u are at

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



eep2378 said:


> Well I worked all weekend so I'm off the next few days so its time to enjoy the family a bit
> My little guy is sick though (2 yrs old) so it won't be much fun for him.
> Hope he feels better soon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that, a sick 2 year old is no fun!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



4D1L said:


> Couldnt say it better myself
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



With your grammar, I'm postitive you couldn't.


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 28, 2013)

lol i see


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Ichigo said:


> With your grammar, I'm postitive you couldn't.

Click to collapse



I may just do it. Being British makes u awesome at English but I am not bothered to write whole words so I use my ways. Do you understand now?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



4D1L said:


> Being British makes you awesome at English

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



4D1L said:


> Wat u gonna change it too. Btw wat area u live in.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a surprise. I lived in London. Now I live in Saudi.







veeman said:


> RIP English

Click to collapse




Where's the ashes?






jugg1es said:


> _ Behold the turtle. He makes progress only when he sticks his neck out.* ~James Conant _

Click to collapse




I forgot why I quoted this image. I can't remember what it was...






Ichigo said:


>

Click to collapse



Yup

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

I can remember now. I actually do it all the time..

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Bad-Wolf said:


> It's a surprise. I lived in London. Now I live in Saudi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Show me proof u live in saudi

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 28, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sorry to hear that, a sick 2 year old is no fun!

Click to collapse



I would have to agree


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



4D1L said:


> I may just do it. Being British makes u awesome at English but I *can't be* bothered to write *the* whole words so I use my ways. Do you understand now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





As you can see, not necessarily ...






Bad-Wolf said:


> It's a surprise. I lived in London. Now I live in Saudi.

Click to collapse



Saudi as in Saudi Arabia?


le random signature o.o

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> I would have to agree

Click to collapse



Ronnie, sup mate? We haven't talked with each other for a long time

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Prawesome said:


> Saudi as in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Yes. Saudi as in Saudi Arabia

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



4D1L said:


> Yes. Saudi as in Saudi Arabia
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He asked Bad-Wolf. Unless you know for sure that's what bad wolf meant? 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Secret is out 4D1L and Bad-Wolf are conjoined twins.

'Ello govnahs.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jRi0T68 said:


> Secret is out 4D1L and Bad-Wolf are conjoined twins.
> 
> 'Ello govnahs.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



'Ello mate.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Apex said:


> I do, but I have to SIM swap. I am liking Slim 4.2.1, just need an uodat, to come soon for WiFi tether.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Appreciate the thoughts 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> As you can see, not necessarily ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, Saudi as in Saudi Canada.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Tezlastorme said:


> He asked Bad-Wolf. Unless you know for sure that's what bad wolf meant?
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



If ur a muslim u will know this. Muslims refer Saudi as Saudi Arabia. Btw, i am muslim and I am eager to visit Saudi Arabia this year.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



veeman said:


> No, Saudi as in Saudi Canada.

Click to collapse



People have a tendency to call whichever middle east country they know of as Saudi
Fail smartass 

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



jRi0T68 said:


> Secret is out 4D1L and Bad-Wolf are conjoined twins.
> 
> 'Ello govnahs.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



No. I find that distressing because our body will be streching from uk to saudi.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Prawesome said:


> People have a tendency to call whichever middle east country they know of as Saudi
> Fail smartass
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



I kinda thought it was a city in England at first. I probably wouldn't know if it was lol



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



Tezlastorme said:


> I kinda thought it was a city in England at first. I probably would no now if it was lol
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



What u cussin the country my religion was founded!!

U need to meet more people mate 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

New homescreen. Nothing better than lol'ing every time I check my phone 






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> People have a tendency to call whichever middle east country they know of as Saudi
> Fail smartass
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Sorry but Saudi Canada is not in the Middle East.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



veeman said:


> Sorry but Saudi Canada is not in the Middle East.

Click to collapse



If i say a word that i wanna say, someone will say "here we go again". Saudi Canada king is veeman. Its his imaginary country.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*



4D1L said:


> If i say a word that i wanna say, someone will say "here we go again". Saudi Canada king is veeman. Its his imaginary country.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



STAHP! 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## veeman (Jan 28, 2013)

So I got bored and wrote a English to Pig latin converter in Python.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Happy Anniversary Gli! Two Years Like A Baus*

Excellent use of free time, brother!

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 29, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sorry to hear that, a sick 2 year old is no fun!

Click to collapse





ronnie498 said:


> I would have to agree

Click to collapse



That's for sure. Well after a trip to the pediatrician, he's got an ear infection  at least he's on antibiotic now


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 29, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> New homescreen. Nothing better than lol'ing every time I check my phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Icon pack?


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Morning guys 

Sent from my muffin Note n7100


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Sorry for not posting guys. I may not be on for the next 48 hours. I'm sick with the flu. I can't even move or I'll throw-up. This blows. 
Hope you all feel better than I do.


----------



## veeman (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> Sorry for not posting guys. I may not be on for the next 48 hours. I'm sick with the flu. I can't even move or I'll throw-up. This blows.
> Hope you all feel better than I do.

Click to collapse



Eat lots of chocolate cake and candy and other junk foods.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Just got some horrible news guys, my wifes cousin (the only family she has had contact with for the past 5 years) died in a car crash last night...  my wife was at work when she got the news, needless to say, she is not taking this well at all! I would really appreciate the prayers and kind words to help my wife find the strength to get through this hard time! Thanks to all my good friends in here that I know I can count on to help my family get through this horrible tragedy!  Times like this when you realize how fast life can change and things can be taken from you!  According to the police report, my wife got off the phone with her exactly one hour before the crash happend, so at least she got to talk with her one last time...  sorry for all this, just kind of venting my frustrations, thanks for listening!


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Just got some horrible news guys, my wifes cousin (the only family she has had contact with for the past 5 years) died in a car crash last night...  my wife was at work when she got the news, needless to say, she is not taking this well at all! I would really appreciate the prayers and kind words to help my wife find the strength to get through this hard time! Thanks to all my good friends in here that I know I can count on to help my family get through this horrible tragedy!  Times like this when you realize how fast life can change and things can be taken from you!  According to the police report, my wife got off the phone with her exactly one hour before the crash happend, so at least she got to talk with her one last time...  sorry for all this, just kind of venting my frustrations, thanks for listening!

Click to collapse



My sincerest condolences to you, brother, and to your wife and to all the family. I know what shock, despair, and hurt she feels right now. As you all know, I lost my best friend in a terrible car accident not long ago, and it was very difficult to cope with. I was able to lean on family and friends, many of those friends were found here who helped me the most through the initial grieving. I'm glad she was at least able to speak to him before this tragedy happened, and I know he was also. Just know he's in a better place, far away from all the pain and troubles of this life. I hope she finds comfort in knowing that, and that he rest easy, peacefully, on the other side. I'm sorry to hear this news, feel free to talk whenever you need. I'm here, brother. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Just got some horrible news guys, my wifes cousin (the only family she has had contact with for the past 5 years) died in a car crash last night...  my wife was at work when she got the news, needless to say, she is not taking this well at all! I would really appreciate the prayers and kind words to help my wife find the strength to get through this hard time! Thanks to all my good friends in here that I know I can count on to help my family get through this horrible tragedy!  Times like this when you realize how fast life can change and things can be taken from you!  According to the police report, my wife got off the phone with her exactly one hour before the crash happend, so at least she got to talk with her one last time...  sorry for all this, just kind of venting my frustrations, thanks for listening!

Click to collapse



i'm truly sorry to hear that... that's terrible..  

needless to say, we know you'll be there for your wife. i do hope you and your family stay strong through this ordeal. my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

[cAs]


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> My sincerest condolences to you, brother, and to your wife and to all the family. I know what shock, despair, and hurt she feels right now. As you all know, I lost my best friend in a terrible car accident not long ago, and it was very difficult to cope with. I was able to lean on family and friends, many of those friends were found here who helped me the most through the initial grieving. I'm glad she was at least able to speak to him before this tragedy happened, and I know he was also. Just know he's in a better place, far away from all the pain and troubles of this life. I hope she finds comfort in knowing that, and that he rest easy, peacefully, on the other side. I'm sorry to hear this news, feel free to talk whenever you need. I'm here, brother.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse




she...   thanks though apex, I know out of everyone in this thread (not that I can't count on the rest of you) I always know I can count on you!  Thanks, man...






cascabel said:


> i'm truly sorry to hear that... that's terrible..
> 
> needless to say, we know you'll be there for your wife. i do hope you and your family stay strong through this ordeal. my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Thanks guys!  Me and the wife truly appreciate the kind words!  She's not doing well and with me just losing my cousin last week, its kind of a double whammy...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> Show me proof u live in saudi
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why lol?







jRi0T68 said:


> Secret is out 4D1L and Bad-Wolf are conjoined twins.
> 
> 'Ello govnahs.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse




._.






4D1L said:


> If ur a muslim u will know this. Muslims refer Saudi as Saudi Arabia. Btw, i am muslim and I am eager to visit Saudi Arabia this year.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Mmh






Prawesome said:


> People have a tendency to call whichever middle east country they know of as Saudi
> Fail smartass
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Really? I mean really? Wow...... you should hang with different people lol.








Tezlastorme said:


> I kinda thought it was a city in England at first. I probably wouldn't know if it was lol
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse




....






4D1L said:


> What u cussin the country my religion was founded!!
> 
> U need to meet more people mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






roflmao




Tezlastorme said:


> STAHP!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Hey! I'm meant to do that!

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Bad-Wolf, nice of you to miss the important post. Your profound compassion is endearing. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Bad-Wolf, nice of you to miss the important post. Your profound compassion is endearing.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Reading posts like his helps to keep the mind off of things...  jus sayin...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey guys and gals. It's been a long day. I see we have a new pledge, that's kick ass. What ever happened to the 2 people Jessica was supposed to recruit... 


@Flastnoles, I'm truly sorry to hear that.. I hope the two of you can rest easy knowing that he's in a better place. I'm never good with these things. So know that I am being sincere brother.. I hope to hear you and your wife are in high spirits soon. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Wife finally passed out, now what to do until I can do the same....  anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys and gals. It's been a long day. I see we have a new pledge, that's kick ass. What ever happened to the 2 people Jessica was supposed to recruit...
> 
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Not certain it's a good idea to have any more "Jessicas" running around in here...  

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Wife finally passed out, now what to do until I can do the same....  anybody have any ideas?

Click to collapse



My condolences and prayers to your family.  That's a terrible tragedy.

I'm a wealth of knowledge on insomnia, as my wife is the most severe case any of her specialists have seen. I can help there.

Otherwise, to sleep you'll need a distraction. Tune with kids can help, buy then they sleep. Find what helps you center yourself and focus on that.

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Not certain it's a good idea to have any more "Jessicas" running around in here...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Oh please help us lord!!!  I don't know that I could handle two more pennywises around here...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Not certain it's a good idea to have any more "Jessicas" running around in here...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



This is true. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Wife finally passed out, now what to do until I can do the same....  anybody have any ideas?

Click to collapse



I need some new running shoes, but really haven't been able to decide what to buy - until I saw this:

*Warning: For mature audiences only!* 






I think these will do nicely. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 29, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Reading posts like his helps to keep the mind off of things...  jus sayin...

Click to collapse



I can agree 100% there


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> I need some new running shoes, but really haven't been able to decide what to buy - until I saw this:
> 
> *Warning: For mature audiences only!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's get these kids hooked on f'ing speed!  Lmao...  loved it...  where's that damn thanks button when I need it?!?!


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> I need some new running shoes, but really haven't been able to decide what to buy - until I saw this:
> 
> *Warning: For mature audiences only!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Adidas F50 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
_Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
__________________________________________
_Advertisements are brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Pic of car being removed...   wife wanted me to find some kind of photos, so I did, along with the news report... http://www.news-press.com/article/2...-down-McGregor-Blvd-Fort-Myers?nclick_check=1


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey everybody! What's up?

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



devstaff said:


> Hey everybody! What's up?
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Literally lol'ing at that cat.  That's a great movie to watch while slamming down red bull and vodka (I don't touch other substances, ever).

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Literally lol'ing at that cat.  That's a great movie to watch while slamming down red bull and vodka (I don't touch other substances, ever).
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole*

Click to collapse



Well, admittedly, I've dabbled in just about every illicit known to man. Been there, done that. Bought the ticket and took the ride, if you will. I would never revisit that type of thing, but the experiences were ones I'll never forget - the ones I recall, that is... 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I got to see my older brother ride that roller coaster before me, so I saw the consequences and stayed away (save for 2 joints).

*-Accidental Asshole*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Pic of car being removed...   wife wanted me to find some kind of photos, so I did, along with the news report... http://www.news-press.com/article/2...-down-McGregor-Blvd-Fort-Myers?nclick_check=1

Click to collapse



That looks really serious man.. Hope your wife will soon be back to her normal life 

le random signature o.o

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------

Also...hey guys

Apex, I am not everywhere 

le random signature o.o


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



TonyStark said:


> Icon pack?

Click to collapse



Sphere Icons

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Let's get these kids hooked on f'ing speed!  Lmao...  loved it...  where's that damn thanks button when I need it?!?!

Click to collapse



Terribly sorry to hear about your loss Chris. I'm always here for ya, and believe it or not, I'm a good listener. I just read the article and extend my sincerest condolences to you and yours. 
Stay strong brother. Your wife needs you


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Terribly sorry to hear about your loss Chris. I'm always here for ya, and believe it or not, I'm a good listener. I just read the article and extend my sincerest condolences to you and yours.
> Stay strong brother. Your wife needs you

Click to collapse



I'm trying, with just losing the closest person to me I've ever had a week ago its pretty hard to stay strong for her, but I am managing well I would say (well it has only been one day, but I handled it quite well I think )  I knew there was a reason I liked you guys...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I'm trying, with just losing the closest person to me I've ever had a week ago its pretty hard to stay strong for her, but I am managing well I would say (well it has only been one day, but I handled it quite well I think )  I knew there was a reason I liked you guys...

Click to collapse



I dunno what to make of all this bad news lately.  I just don't.   But we arent just walls of text...we are real people.  And when one of you guys/gals is hurting, well so do we.  It's called a relationship.  We relate.  Do what you have to do....Chris is it? (That's also my name btw)  and just keep rollin.

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I dunno what to make of all this bad news lately.  I just don't.   But we arent just walls of text...we are real people.  And when one of you guys/gals is hurting, well so do we.  It's called a relationship.  We relate.  Do what you have to do....Chris is it? (That's also my name btw)  and just keep rollin.
> 
> -Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

Click to collapse



Most definitely this.  Most of us, from what I've seen, are open books.  Anyone can pm me, I'll give my cell if someone wants to talk.  To that end, I've added my name to my sig.  Most of the members of the more established (and deleted) threads are great people.  I appreciate you guys a lot.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Most definitely this.  Most of us, from what I've seen, are open books.  Anyone can pm me, I'll give my cell if someone wants to talk.  To that end, I've added my name to my sig.  Most of the members of the more established (and deleted) threads are great people.  I appreciate you guys a lot.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Thanks man.  Bout time we break down a bit.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> My sincerest condolences to you, brother, and to your wife and to all the family. I know what shock, despair, and hurt she feels right now. As you all know, I lost my best friend in a terrible car accident not long ago, and it was very difficult to cope with. I was able to lean on family and friends, many of those friends were found here who helped me the most through the initial grieving. I'm glad she was at least able to speak to him before this tragedy happened, and I know he was also. Just know he's in a better place, far away from all the pain and troubles of this life. I hope she finds comfort in knowing that, and that he rest easy, peacefully, on the other side. I'm sorry to hear this news, feel free to talk whenever you need. I'm here, brother.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Dude! No! That just plain sucks. Stay strong for her (I know you will). My thoughts are with you guys. Gtalk in my sig if you need anything, bro. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 29, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm trying, with just losing the closest person to me I've ever had a week ago its pretty hard to stay strong for her, but I am managing well I would say (well it has only been one day, but I handled it quite well I think )  I knew there was a reason I liked you guys...

Click to collapse



every rainbow is a new horizon,
every teardrop is a rainbow

sometimes you just gotta look strong for the people around you even if you aint


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> every rainbow is a new horizon,
> every teardrop is a rainbow
> 
> sometimes you just gotta look strong for the people around you even if you aint

Click to collapse



What's up, PickleNotice? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, PickleNotice?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



just walking in the boring road called "life"
where sorrow and dispair brinks at every corner,
and every inch of hapiness slowly fades away into oblivion leaving nothing but a hollow space...

a hollow space of emptiness, longing for something...


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> just walking in the boring road called "life"
> where sorrow and dispair brinks at every corner,
> and every inch of hapiness slowly fades away into oblivion leaving nothing but a hollow space...
> 
> a hollow space of emptiness, longing for something...

Click to collapse



You okay dude? Something happen that I don't know about?  

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> You okay dude? Something happen that I don't know about?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I think Shakespeare's ghost got him 

le random signature o.o


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> You okay dude? Something happen that I don't know about?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> I think Shakespeare's ghost got him
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



hasth forth foul naives!
for thou shall feel thy slightest blight of pain,
for thee is the shadow,
thy everlasting shadow,
nothing shalt bring forth more pain than thy shadow,
oh thy shadow,
has thee betrayed me?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> hasth forth foul naives!
> for thou shall feel thy slightest blight of pain,
> for thee is the shadow,
> thy everlasting shadow,
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate Shakespeare!:what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



shahrukhraza said:


> I hate Shakespeare!:what:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thou art a ninnypoppin globbermonger.


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> I think Shakespeare's ghost got him
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse









*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 29, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> I hate Shakespeare!:what:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



to thou who shalt hates Shakespeare is the nincompoopin


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



veeman said:


> Thou art a ninnypoppin globbermonger.

Click to collapse




deathnotice01 said:


> to thou who shalt hates Shakespeare is the nincompoopin

Click to collapse



That's way I hate him! He made his own nincompoopin language!!:banghead:


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I hate homework!

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Which grade are you in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Which grade are you in?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



6th

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Lol I'm totally making a java pig Latin translator! And C++ and maybe an android app  thanks for the inspiration veeman  this is a great marketing opportunity :silly:



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



OptimusLove said:


> I hate homework!
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse








*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



OptimusLove said:


> I hate homework!
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Kthxbai 

le random signature o.o


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Update on my Uncle:



> *From my Father-*
> 
> OK... when I got there around 3:30 he was sitting up in bed eating a couple of graham crackers and alternating between two ‘colors’ of Jello! All of the tubes were out of his mouth and he was talking... not a whole lot but talking! Steve is 6’3” and the best I can tell he’s got about 6’2” of incision!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And many thanks to all of you here who have shown support. I truly appreciate it. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Update on my Uncle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's great news apex.  glad he's doing ok.

and good morning every all.

[cAs]


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> that's great news apex.  glad he's doing ok.
> 
> and good morning every all.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Hey cas, what's going on? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## roofrider (Jan 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> Update on my Uncle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to hear that!
It's in my family too...when i'm 50 i'll be going under the knife too.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Hey cas, what's going on?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



doing okay, thanks. where are you now? still travelling? 

[cAs]

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Good to hear that!
> It's in my family too...when i'm 50 i'll be going under the knife too.

Click to collapse



my family has a history of heart problems. and that's one of the worst disease (?) imho... its unpredictability really scares me.

[cAs]


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Update on my Uncle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome :thumbup:

le random signature o.o


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 29, 2013)

Good evening guys. how's everyone?


----------



## roofrider (Jan 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> my family has a history of heart problems. and that's one of the worst disease (?) imho... its unpredictability really scares me.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse




Doctors say it's in the genes, low hdl unfortunately..i dunno maybe with a better healthy lifestyle i might be able to avoid. Need to keep tabs on me health after a particular age i think.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Doctors say it's in the genes, low hdl unfortunately..i dunno maybe with a better healthy lifestyle i might be able to avoid. Need to keep tabs on me health after a particular age i think.

Click to collapse



that sucks.. better switch to a healthy lifestyle. 

[cAs]


----------



## roofrider (Jan 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> that sucks.. better switch to a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Hehe.. you too mate, take care. Time to get active lol.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Hehe.. you too mate, take care. Time to get active lol.

Click to collapse



bad part is i don't play sports. :banghead: well, hopefully you do so it'd be easier. 

[cAs]


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Doctors say it's in the genes, low hdl unfortunately..i dunno maybe with a better healthy lifestyle i might be able to avoid. Need to keep tabs on me health after a particular age i think.

Click to collapse







cascabel said:


> that sucks.. better switch to a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse






Same goes for all other diseases. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

What a day... I was tired during the whole day at school, but when I come home, *bing* wide awake!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> bad part is i don't play sports. :banghead: well, hopefully you do so it'd be easier.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Haha..i used to play basketball in school and college but those days are history now.
Anyway, i go to the gym these days...but me being lazy as usual i do cardio only for maybe 15mins and go for weights. 
But down the road i'll definitely keep an eye on me diet and everything else.

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




Apex said:


> View attachment 1686468
> 
> Same goes for all other diseases.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm gonna hunt that cause down and kill it with fire.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hi all...

There's a lot I've missed...
Flast and Skinny... my condolences to you guys. 

Apex... you GTalked me when I was asleep... 
Good to hear about your uncle... 

Denny stop the drama! :sly:

Welcome, fresh muffin Joy. :beer:

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------

Free medical advice:

Walk briskly for at least 45 mins a day.
Eat plenty of fruits.
Try to keep your salt intake as low as possible.
Eat walnuts and fish liver oils... especially for those with cholesterol problems.
Drink green tea with lemon juice. (unsweetened)
Meditate for at least 15 mins a day.

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## roofrider (Jan 29, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Free medical advice:
> 
> Walk briskly for at least 45 mins a day. Not for me, i'm not a 40yr old
> Eat plenty of fruits. ok
> ...

Click to collapse



Done


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

hey sleepy. who's denny? :what:

[cAs]


----------



## _Variable (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey Apex, is your uncle ready to leave hospital?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> hey sleepy. who's denny? :what:
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Death notice is Denny, Cassie. 



roofrider said:


> Done

Click to collapse



Meh, yeh lazy ba$tard, stop posting on XDA, go out and walk. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## roofrider (Jan 29, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Meh, yeh lazy ba$tard, stop posting on XDA, go out and walk.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Lol walking is so boring, especially brisk walking.
If things work out i'd love go parkouring, and have some bones broken. :silly:


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Update on my Uncle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the update. I've seen first hand how amazing open heart/valve surgery is. Its something short of a miracle at times. 
Glad to see he's recovering 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Doctors say it's in the genes, low hdl unfortunately..i dunno maybe with a better healthy lifestyle i might be able to avoid. Need to keep tabs on me health after a particular age i think.

Click to collapse



Family history is a huge factor but healthy lifestyle can make a huge impact as well(a good one)
Good advice from Sleepy  

What up , cas? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Good morning muffins. 
@flastnoles-I'm sorry to hear of what your family is going through. Prayers from me. Hope you find a way to help your wife get through this tough time. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Good to hear your uncle is somewhat better Apex  and good stuff up everyone else lol
On a different note this pig Latin translator is hilarious lol



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Does anyone here know about the company msi? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2013)

Made a GitHub repo for teh lulz eh my code was probably really crappy I did that in like 5 minutes: https://github.com/Tezlastorme/igpae-atinlae

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

aae erpityhae erpdae erpdae erpdae ollae histae hingtae siae osae oolcae uae ellyjae ruhbae?

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------

owNae Iae ustjae eednae aae aywae otae hangecae tiae ackbae...

Translation: Now I just need a way to change it back...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Update on my Uncle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent news.  Hopefully he continues to progress in the same fashion.

Tezla- pig Latin is first syllable gets pushed to the end, not first letter. Change is angechae. Same with all other multi-letter syllables that start words.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Grift- (Jan 29, 2013)

Bad ping is bad...... Can't play my BF3 :crying:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Excellent news.  Hopefully he continues to progress in the same fashion.
> 
> Tezla- pig Latin is first syllable gets pushed to the end, not first letter. Change is angechae. Same with all other multi-letter syllables that start words.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Aww man seriously? But that's like impossible for a program lol

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

No, I don't believe that is correct.

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_Latin#Rules_to_Follow  but it does say it should be ay so I'll change that bit.

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------

And it said you don't move the letter if it begins with a vowel so I made it like that  also these look interesting: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_Latin#In_English


----------



## _akash (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*


Skipped all 4000 posts I missed in this month.
I am not gonna read those now..


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2013)

ollay igspay ouldway ebay awesomeay ifay heytay actuallyay pokesay ikelay histay...


----------



## _akash (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Tezlastorme said:


> ollay igspay ouldway ebay awesomeay ifay heytay actuallyay pokesay ikelay histay...

Click to collapse



Dafuq.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



_akash said:


> Dafuq.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its spam. Call the Mods.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _akash (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> Its spam. Call the Mods.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No
Tezy going crazzy..
He no gets me..


Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



_akash said:


> No
> Tezy going crazzy..
> He no gets me..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think he wants stuff from ebay.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _akash (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

What he means is

*lol pigs would be awesome if they actually spoke like this*

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



OptimusLove said:


> Hey Apex, is your uncle ready to leave hospital?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



No, not even close to being released yet. My Father was in the room before the surgery when the doctors came in and told my Uncle that if they didn't operate, he would not live, and if the did perform the operation, there was a high likelihood of him not surviving the procedure. 

He surprised the doctors, and all of us as well. He will have a very long path to get better ahead of him, but I'm so overjoyed that he is still with us. 




eep2378 said:


> Thanks for the update. I've seen first hand how amazing open heart/valve surgery is. Its something short of a miracle at times.
> Glad to see he's recovering
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



As always, I thank you for the kind words and well wishes! 




jRi0T68 said:


> Excellent news.  Hopefully he continues to progress in the same fashion.
> 
> Tezla- pig Latin is first syllable gets pushed to the end, not first letter. Change is angechae. Same with all other multi-letter syllables that start words.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



I'm hoping so too, we all are. It's a frightening wake up call, but I believe that he will do whatever it takes to stay healthy. I think it's really all (or a large part of it) due to his diet. He's always eaten like a heathen. He isn't overweight, gets some exercise, and was pretty strong. He used to be a Game Warden, now working for the Department of Homeland Security. He just always chose foods the way my grandfather did - which was mostly greasy junk. Thanks for the support, my family and I appreciate it. 




_akash said:


> Skipped all 4000 posts I missed in this month.
> I am not gonna read those now..

Click to collapse



Who are you, and what have you done with whitest0rm? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> No, not even close to being released yet. My Father was in the room before the surgery when the doctors came in and told my Uncle that if they didn't operate, he would not live, and if the did perform the operation, there was a high likelihood of him not surviving the procedure.
> 
> He surprised the doctors, and all of us as well. He will have a very long path to get better ahead of him, but I'm so overjoyed that he is still with us.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The answer to ur last question. Akash is Fawkws. Akash is Fawkes' real name

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _akash (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

See my profile master

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



_akash said:


> See my profile master
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fawkes! Where have you been? Long time no see. How are things with you, brother? 

Also, why's everyone changing their usernames? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Fawkes! Where have you been? Long time no see. How are things with you, brother?
> 
> Also, why's everyone changing their usernames?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



To troll

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Fawkes! Where have you been? Long time no see. How are things with you, brother?
> 
> Also, why's everyone changing their usernames?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I'm still considering asking MikeChannon to change my username to Mike Channon or MikeChannon Jr


----------



## _akash (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Fawkes! Where have you been? Long time no see. How are things with you, brother?
> 
> Also, why's everyone changing their usernames?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Lolz
Exams..(still going on)
everything else is fine.

Sad to hear about your uncle.

You too got your username shortened..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



_akash said:


> Lolz
> Exams..(still going on)
> everything else is fine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im thinkin of shortening my username. But what should i shorten it to??

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I'm still considering asking MikeChannon to change my username to Mike Cha non or MikeChannon Jr

Click to collapse



dooooeeetttt!!!

even the godfather had his name modified. guess we should do the same? any suggestions? 

[cAs]


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> dooooeeetttt!!!
> 
> even the godfather had his name modified. guess we should do the same? any suggestions?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



MikeChannon reloaded
MikeChannon da baws
MikeChannon Part II
MikeChannon Sr


----------



## _akash (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> Im thinkin of shortening my username. But what should i shorten it to??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dl







cascabel said:


> dooooeeetttt!!!
> 
> even the godfather had his name modified. guess we should do the same? any suggestions?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Doit..
Make urs as ghasscabel
Jk

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



QuantumFoam said:


> MikeChannon reloaded
> MikeChannon da baws
> MikeChannon Part II
> MikeChannon Sr

Click to collapse



go home qf, you're drunk. 

changeallusernamestomikechannon.jpg 

[cAs]


----------



## _akash (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



QuantumFoam said:


> MikeChannon reloaded
> MikeChannon da baws
> MikeChannon Part II
> MikeChannon Sr

Click to collapse



What about
MC reloaded
MC da baws
MC part 2
MC sr.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



_akash said:


> Dl
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



or gas-cabel?  nice to see you back fawkes. i was looking for your new name in the op. lol.

[cAs]


----------



## _akash (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> or gas-cabel?  nice to see you back fawkes. i was looking for your new name in the op. lol.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse




No its still same.
Nice to see you all here.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> go home qf, you're drunk.
> 
> changeallusernamestomikechannon.jpg
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



No.jpg







_akash said:


> What about
> MC reloaded
> MC da baws
> MC part 2
> ...

Click to collapse






No.jpg




cascabel said:


> or gas-cabel?  nice to see you back fawkes. i was looking for your new name in the op. lol.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse




No.jpg






_akash said:


> No its still same.
> Nice to see you all here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





No.jpg


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I'm considering a name change to "atomicapples". Thoughts ? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> I'm considering a name change to "atomicapples". Thoughts ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:eep: :eep: :eep:


See what I did there :eep:





Oops. Did it again


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Evening muffins 
@Qf check gtalk 

_ “He is a wise man who does not grieve for the things which he has not, but rejoices for those which he has.”* ~Epictetus _


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Evening muffins
> @Qf check gtalk
> 
> _ “He is a wise man who does not grieve for the things which he has not, but rejoices for those which he has.”* ~Epictetus _

Click to collapse



Y U NO never Gtalk me? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



_akash said:


> No its still same.
> Nice to see you all here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Updated. 





eep2378 said:


> I'm considering a name change to "atomicapples". Thoughts ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think you should change it to your House nick: "Honey Badger"! 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



QuantumFoam said:


> :eep: :eep: :eep:
> 
> 
> See what I did there :eep:
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apex. Shouldnt soul reaper be taken of pledge list. Been a month now.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> Apex. Shouldnt soul reaper be taken of pledge list. Been a month now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've got our Member Promotion Chairman working on that. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting thought. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jan 29, 2013)

Just dropping this off for you boys in India

http://forum.xda-developers.com/group.php?groupid=941&nocache=1


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> I've got our Member Promotion Chairman working on that.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



We don't ever just want to discharge a Member or Pledge without making an attempt to find out reason(s) for inactivity. Could be anything going in with these guys, and the Member Promotion Chairman is the man who will try to promote Membership and Member's participation. Also, that man is the right man for the job. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



boborone said:


> Just dropping this off for you boys in India
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/group.php?groupid=941&nocache=1

Click to collapse



Erm, that guy let a couple of nips slip. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## boborone (Jan 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> Erm, that guy let a couple of nips slip.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Maybe acid will call and get some company.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> I've got our Member Promotion Chairman working on that.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I already pm'd him

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> No, not even close to being released yet. My Father was in the room before the surgery when the doctors came in and told my Uncle that if they didn't operate, he would not live, and if the did perform the operation, there was a high likelihood of him not surviving the procedure.
> 
> He surprised the doctors, and all of us as well. He will have a very long path to get better ahead of him, but I'm so overjoyed that he is still with us.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apex, keep us updated mate 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Apex, keep us updated mate
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Will do, brother. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



boborone said:


> Just dropping this off for you boys in India
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/group.php?groupid=941&nocache=1

Click to collapse



Dafuq 

le random signature o.o


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> Y U NO never Gtalk me?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



You mean you never want him to Gtalk you?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Tezlastorme said:


> You mean you never want him to Gtalk you?

Click to collapse



That's what I figured 

@bobo, those pictures look too good to be real 

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Jan 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That's what I figured
> 
> @bobo, those pictures look too good to be real
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Lol they aren't real. Nothing is.


----------



## undercover (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Well. I thought I've seen it all, but these people keep proving me wrong. Told ya we need 18+ section on xda..... 

"women" wanting to meet men
Escorts service group 

What's next? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jan 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Well. I thought I've seen it all, but these people keep proving me wrong. Told ya we need 18+ section on xda.....
> 
> "women" wanting to meet men
> Escorts service group
> ...

Click to collapse



Well a couple years ago, it wouldn't have mattered. But all the kids with android phones killed it for us grown ups.


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Well. I thought I've seen it all, but these people keep proving me wrong. Told ya we need 18+ section on xda.....
> 
> "women" wanting to meet men
> Escorts service group
> ...

Click to collapse



What's next? We all start getting PM's advertising make enhancement supplements. :banghead:

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> What's next? We all start getting PM's advertising make enhancement supplements. :banghead:
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Amway pyramid sales 

_ “He is a wise man who does not grieve for the things which he has not, but rejoices for those which he has.”* ~Epictetus _


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Well. I thought I've seen it all, but these people keep proving me wrong. Told ya we need 18+ section on xda.....
> 
> "women" wanting to meet men
> Escorts service group
> ...

Click to collapse



What's next? I'll tell ya:

Men seeking men 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

@Apex I'm happy to hear that your uncle is doing better, he is still in my familys prayers...
@everyone else, thanks everyone for your kind words and well wishes, me and my family appreciate your support!!!  My wife says thanks also, I let her read some of the posts and she was pretty amazed at all the support we have received from people neither of us have ever met, it actually made her cry (happy tears, which is much better than the spot she was in yesterday). Thanks again everyone!


----------



## undercover (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> What's next? I'll tell ya:
> 
> Men seeking men
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Send that prawn's way.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> @Apex I'm happy to hear that your uncle is doing better, he is still in my familys prayers...
> @everyone else, thanks everyone for your kind words and well wishes, me and my family appreciate your support!!!  My wife says thanks also, I let her read some of the posts and she was pretty amazed at all the support we have received from people neither of us have ever met, it actually made her cry (happy tears, which is much better than the spot she was in yesterday). Thanks again everyone!

Click to collapse



Really sorry to hear about your wifes cousin . My thoughts go out to your whole family in these trying times 

_ “He is a wise man who does not grieve for the things which he has not, but rejoices for those which he has.”* ~Epictetus _


----------



## undercover (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Looks like I missed something. 

Sorry to hear that you guys are having problems. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Bad-Wolf, nice of you to miss the important post. Your profound compassion is endearing.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Sorry. Even though I don't know what endearing means, sorry. I always read every post I miss, but, I've been busy, so I skipped them. The quoted posts here are the only pushed I've read, add about 5.







Apex said:


> I need some new running shoes, but really haven't been able to decide what to buy - until I saw this:
> 
> *Warning: For mature audiences only!*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I think I'm maturerer now...






Apex said:


> Update on my Uncle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope your uncle gets better. May I ask, what is the name of his condition?
And, I feel sorry for you wife and you, flast. I hope you get better, and your kids and the rest of your fam. 

Anyway, I've had a pretty depressing day myself, so let me talk about the thing I enjoyed today.

Well, as usual, I was playing Minecraft, and, I finished my control tower (not the contents of the room, the actual tower) which looked pretty good. And, I finished my Daylight Circuit. Which was connected to the tower. It was fully customised and everything. One of my proudest designs. Might upload a save for you guys.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Aww man seriously? But that's like impossible for a program lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From your "source"

"Pig Latin is a language game of alterations played on English. To form the Pig Latin form of an English word the first consonant (or consonant cluster) is moved to the end of the word and an ay is affixed (for example, pig yields igpay and computer yields omputercay or truancy yields uancytray)."

Just trying to help.
Ustjay yingtray otay elphay.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Bad-Wolf said:


> Sorry. Even though I don't know what endearing means, sorry. I always read every post I miss, but, I've been busy, so I skipped them. The quoted posts here are the only pushed I've read, add about 5.
> 
> I think I'm maturerer now...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries, Wolfgang. I was just razzing you a bit. My Uncle had a massive heart attack, and subsequently underwent quadruple bypass heart surgery. He's still in the hospital, recovering - but slowly. 

My kids play Minecraft, like all the damn time. I can't ever peel their faces off their Kindles. But, despite your otherwise depressing day, glad you found some enjoyment in something. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Roflmao. Minecraft is awesome! But I like to do the more in depth stuff in it. Like those circuits. And, I'm sorry to hear that. Must be a shock for you. And, I swear Minecraft isn't even on Kindle...
Maybe they're doing something else... you should be a little suspicious, Apex. Lol.

I like real life circuits too. And computer science. No wonder I get picked on for being a geek. Yes, that's too add to my depression.



Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Sorry. Even though I don't know what endearing means, sorry. I always read every post I miss, but, I've been busy, so I skipped them. The quoted posts here are the only pushed I've read, add about 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See ur playin Minecraft now! Is it a purchased copy or a cracked copy?



@Apex (I shouldn't have done that) Great to here your uncle is recovering. May he live his life to the fullest and may he live a happy life. I am praying for him

@Chris sorry to here about the tragedy. Hope ur wife gets better.


On a side note, January to me (not including this one as January has not passed yet) includes soo many tragedies. It always happens. That iss why I hate January. I call January "Trageduary". This January I sustained a injury to my leg while playing football/soccer/whatever u call it. Im now out for the rest of the season.:crying: I don't know how goalkeepers can even get injuries cauze they stand in goal. I just catch the ball nothing else. I don't know how I am going to survive for the rest of the seasons.



Until next time,
Good bye


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> What's next? We all start getting PM's advertising male enhancement supplements. :banghead:
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I have many fun stories about answering those calls on my cell while at work.  I made them stop.

The method that stopped it: I cussed out the poor girl, telling her how it was interfering with business and that if she ever called again I'd forward it to our legal department.  This was while an employee walked up for me to administer verbal corrective action. He was scared. Lol.

Funniest one:
Me: "How fortuitous that you're calling now, because I'm presently... (engaged in a solo act)
Woman: That's just fine.
Me:v Really? It's fine? Could you come over and give me a hand?
*click*

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

Bad-Wolf said:


> Roflmao. Minecraft is awesome! But I like to do the more in depth stuff in it. Like those circuits. And, I'm sorry to hear that. Must be a shock for you. And, I swear Minecraft isn't even on Kindle...
> Maybe they're doing something else... you should be a little suspicious, Apex. Lol.
> 
> I like real life circuits too. And computer science. No wonder I get picked on for being a geek. Yes, that's too add to my depression.
> ...

Click to collapse




Have u heard of Minecraft Pocket Edition. I can't get my minecraft server to work. 

Anyway, I have a Wildfire S too. Sad yours got stolen.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> See ur playin Minecraft now! Is it a purchased copy or a cracked copy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been playing Minecraft for ages now. Cracked. I wish I could buy the game. I would if I could. Too bad my dad doesn't support my gaming life. Or any of the adults in my family. I'm still saving though. I might buy it. Although, my username is registered, so only I can have it! 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

Sup Guys what you guys up 2?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

We don't discuss any form of ill-gotten media here. Against XDA rules. Keep it in PMs to avoid mod attention on us.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We don't discuss any form of ill-gotten media here. Against XDA rules. Keep it in PMs to avoid mod attention on us.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



What happened. I don't see anything.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I have many fun stories about answering those calls on my cell while at work.  I made them stop.
> 
> The method that stopped it: I cussed out the poor girl, telling her how it was interfering with business and that if she ever called again I'd forward it to our legal department.  This was while an employee walked up for me to administer verbal corrective action. He was scared. Lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh God.... If I wasn't in bed (pun intended) at the moment, I'd rofl.
You guys know how old I am, so I got like, "Free Viagra" xD






4D1L said:


> Have u heard of Minecraft Pocket Edition. I can't get my minecraft server to work.
> 
> Anyway, I have a Wildfire S too. Sad yours got stolen.

Click to collapse




Yeah. I got the demo. Servers are easy to work. Thanks for the kind words.






4D1L said:


> PM me Minecraft program NAO!

Click to collapse




._.






jRi0T68 said:


> We don't discuss any form of ill-gotten media here. Against XDA rules. Keep it in PMs to avoid mod attention on us.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Sorry. Even though it wasn't me, sorry.

How do you like my new username, guys? 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Roflmao. Minecraft is awesome! But I like to do the more in depth stuff in it. Like those circuits. And, I'm sorry to hear that. Must be a shock for you. And, I swear Minecraft isn't even on Kindle...
> Maybe they're doing something else... you should be a little suspicious, Apex. Lol.
> 
> I like real life circuits too. And computer science. No wonder I get picked on for being a geek. Yes, that's too add to my depression.
> ...

Click to collapse



No way man, I keep close tabs on my kids. Everything they do sends email alerts to my mobile/PCs. Even my daughter's SGS2 is linked to my Google account. I am big brother father. 






4D1L said:


> @Apex (I shouldn't have done that) Great to here your uncle is recovering. May he live his life to the fullest and may he live a happy life. I am praying for him
> 
> @Chris sorry to here about the tragedy. Hope ur wife gets better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks brother, I appreciate the kind words. 




jRi0T68 said:


> I have many fun stories about answering those calls on my cell while at work.  I made them stop.
> 
> The method that stopped it: I cussed out the poor girl, telling her how it was interfering with business and that if she ever called again I'd forward it to our legal department.  This was while an employee walked up for me to administer verbal corrective action. He was scared. Lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have I ever told you I like your style, dude? 

(meme withheld due to my current bout with laziness) 




jRi0T68 said:


> We don't discuss any form of ill-gotten media here. Against XDA rules. Keep it in PMs to avoid mod attention on us.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



^^^This^^^

Thanks, Jeremy. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

It fits well.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh God.... If I wasn't in bed (pun intended) at the moment, I'd rofl.
> You guys know how old I am, so I got like, "Free Viagra" xD
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Remove my quote NAO! Y u change to Wolf PUP. Whats with the name change craze this week???


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm still considering asking MikeChannon to change my username to Mike Channon or MikeChannon Jr

Click to collapse



Don't think he will allow that one


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> No way man, I keep close tabs on my kids. Everything they do sends email alerts to my mobile/PCs. Even my daughter's SGS2 is linked to my Google account. I am big brother father.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hmmm. Have you hacked their Kindles or something? You can get MC for Android.






4D1L said:


> Remove my quote NAO! Y u change to Wolf PUP. Whats with the name change craze this week???

Click to collapse



I had the request sent in ages ago. Now I should change to Wolfgang lol. Cos that's what my Lord, Apex calls me.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> ...And, I swear Minecraft isn't even on Kindle...
> Maybe they're doing something else... you should be a little suspicious, Apex. Lol.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse









http://m.joystiq.com/2012/09/16/minecraft-pocket-edition-available-on-kindle-fire-via-amazon-app/








*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Oh I'm stupid. Anyway, who would like to buy some of my Viagra? I produce more naturally everyday (being young can rock sometimes) and, I can give you a large quantity. Pay by thanks, or Paypal.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Oh I'm stupid. Anyway, who would like to buy some of my Viagra? I produce more naturally everyday (being young can rock sometimes) and, I can give you a large quantity. Pay by thanks, or Paypal.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



You're an interesting weirdo..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

And kind of a perv.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



shahrukhraza said:


> You're an interesting weirdo..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I liek bee-ing weeaird
Perv... mkaes em lfor berry vadly
Nighhan cittyy

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------

I'm going sleep.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I liek bee-ing weeaird
> Perv... mkaes em lfor berry vadly
> Nighhan cittyy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go home wolf puppy, you're drunk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I liek bee-ing weeaird
> Perv... mkaes em lfor berry vadly
> Nighhan cittyy
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse








*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Ok. Where is home? Just drag me there.... I'm a good Wolfy, aren't I?

*you should say yes, because Wolfy's are very nice and loyal creatures, and get upset easily*

I should be the frat house pet Wolfy..
Yup, update the OP, Apex!

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## undercover (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

This thread maturity scale has started declining rapidly once again..... :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> This thread maturity scale has started declining rapidly once again..... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sir, I believe it's coming from the Lupus Sector.

Wolf pup: take your pills and calm down, son.  That's a little over the top.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## undercover (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Sir, I believe it's coming from the Lupus Sector.
> 
> Wolf pup: take your pills and calm down, son.  That's a little over the top.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



*clicks imaginary thanks button*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> This thread maturity scale has started declining rapidly once again..... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know.

PUP, Pledge and then u are a member of frat. No point of just posting here and why do we need a pet. Its not like were enemies with Gli is it now?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> I know.
> 
> PUP, Pledge and then u are a member of frat. No point of just posting here and why do we need a pet. Its not like were enemies with Gli is it now?

Click to collapse



We never were enemies

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> We never were enemies
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



I know


----------



## undercover (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> We never were enemies
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



I still don't trust YOU :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Lol they aren't real. Nothing is.

Click to collapse



Yep 







eep2378 said:


> What's next? I'll tell ya:
> 
> Men seeking men
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LMAO






undercover said:


> Send that prawn's way....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





What 





Wolf Pup said:


> Oh I'm stupid. Anyway, who would like to buy some of my Viagra? I produce more naturally everyday (being young can rock sometimes) and, I can give you a large quantity. Pay by thanks, or Paypal.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Eh...dude...We had like it if you kept "opinions of that sort" with you and not share it







undercover said:


> This thread maturity scale has started declining rapidly once again..... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I agree 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawnsolo said:


> We never were enemies
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Hello prawn.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hello prawn.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Hey J
Anyway..off to sleep guys  Night 

le random signature o.o

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




undercover said:


> I still don't trust YOU :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why not stinky 
I sense a trap :sly:

le random signature o.o


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 29, 2013)

What the hell have happened here when I was gone?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Wolf pup was being a crazy Dutch bastard.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ok. Where is home? Just drag me there.... I'm a good Wolfy, aren't I?
> 
> *you should say yes, because Wolfy's are very nice and loyal creatures, and get upset easily*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No way, hombre. There are policies and procedures here. 





undercover said:


> This thread maturity scale has started declining rapidly once again..... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I try, and I try. I'm always one click from self destructing this thread. 




Prawesome said:


> We never were enemies
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Agreed. I have many friends all over xda, many of them here, and certainly many in this thread as well. Sometimes the interwebz should be disregarded and not taken do seriously. Reserve that exercise for Facebook. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I just finished making my wife listen to Adam Sandler's "The buffoon's date with the high school valedictorian" to cheer her up, and to get her to admit that is how her conversation with her friend is going right now, and her friend is the valedictorian. Wife agrees.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I just finished making my wife listen to Adam Sandler's "The buffoon's date with the high school valedictorian" to cheer her up, and to get her to admit that is how her conversation with her friend is going right now, and her friend is the valedictorian. Wife agrees.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Tell us a story.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 29, 2013)

I went to le mall with le gf today. It was le nice


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



InfinityFTW said:


> I went to le mall with le gf today. It was le nice

Click to collapse



That's *la gf unless he's she's more masculine than most gf's

Well I made a pig latin translator which is pretty awesome https://github.com/Tezlastorme/igpae-atinlae



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Tezlastorme said:


> That's *la gf unless he's she's more masculine than most gf's
> 
> Well I made a pig latin translator which is pretty awesome https://github.com/Tezlastorme/igpae-atinlae
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dammit. Why did I not think about that? 
Im not that good at french.
But in rage comics it says "le"

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> This thread maturity scale has started declining rapidly once again..... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm watching :screwy:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> I'm watching :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here... :sly:

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Same here... :sly:
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



The immaturity has passed. 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Same here... :sly:
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Me too... for people to mark down in my... history book!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Haha our OT got closed: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2018459 I think that has to be about the crappest OT thread ever... Well I'm not reopening that here that's for sure 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Apex (Jan 30, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


>

Click to collapse



Heya BD! How are ya?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey people! I'm back! Looks like this thread took a turn for the worst while I was gone...


----------



## Apex (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> Hey people! I'm back! Looks like this thread took a turn for the worse while I was gone...

Click to collapse



No, no. Things were just beginning to get less paltry and lackluster... 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

hi guys. just finished reading through all the post i missed since my last one. a roller coaster ride in just a few hours. :what:

how's everyone?

[cAs]


----------



## Apex (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> hi guys. just finished reading through all the post i missed since my last one. a roller coaster ride in just a few hours. :what:
> 
> how's everyone?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Not too shabby, cas! Sitting here in my hotel room in New Jersey. I canceled my reservation here for tomorrow night to stay in Chelsea, NY which is much closer to my friend who lives on Wall Street. I'm planning on meeting up with him and his wife tomorrow evening for a visit. Glad I have more time here this week, since work decided to afford me the option to plan more of my itinerary around my schedule. What's new with you? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Not too shabby, cas! Sitting here in my hotel room in New Jersey. I canceled my reservation here for tomorrow night to stay in Chelsea, NY which is much closer to my friend who lives on Wall Street. I'm planning on meeting up with him and his wife tomorrow evening for a visit. Glad I have more time here this week, since work decided to afford me the option to plan more of my itinerary around my schedule. What's new with you?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



today's going to be a busy day, so i'm overdosing on caffeine in case i won't have time to get a cup later. 
i honestly wouldn't mind trading places with you. travelling and getting paid.  

[cAs]


----------



## Apex (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> today's going to be a busy day, so i'm overdosing on caffeine in case i won't have time to get a cup later.
> i honestly wouldn't mind trading places with you. travelling and getting paid.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Meh, I've been doing this for 13 years now. It's become disenchanting and has really lost its allure. It's only at times like this where I can get a small break from work to spend time with the many friends I have all over. That's the really nice part, but doesn't occur often enough. Oh, and the pay is great also. 

What's got you so busy? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Apex said:


> Meh, I've been doing this for 13 years now. It's become disenchanting and has really lost its allure. It's only at times like this where I can get a small break from work to spend time with the many friends I have all over. That's the really nice part, but doesn't occur often enough. Oh, and the pay is great also.
> 
> What's got you so busy?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



studies. tons of homework. plus i promised the people at home that i'd run some errands for them today. me and my big mouth. :banghead:

[cAs]


----------



## veeman (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Oh I'm stupid. Anyway, who would like to buy some of my Viagra? I produce more naturally everyday (being young can rock sometimes) and, I can give you a large quantity. Pay by thanks, or Paypal.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Ash good. You changed your name to Wolf Pup. I approve. :thumbup:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

All I want is a dang Taco with Fire Sauce. Is that too much to ask for?!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Sir, I believe it's coming from the Lupus Sector.
> 
> Wolf pup: take your pills and calm down, son.  That's a little over the top.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



OK then.

(O) <- The Pill ---> [[{¥¥¥}]] <- My mouth







4D1L said:


> I know.
> 
> PUP, Pledge and then u are a member of frat. No point of just posting here and why do we need a pet. Its not like were enemies with Gli is it now?

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I swear you were like, the inspiration for the title...






jRi0T68 said:


> Wolf pup was being a crazy Dutch bastard.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse




Yup
I had a Dutch friend. She was really nice. Fun to talk to. We still chat online and stuff. Because we're in different countries. 






Apex said:


> No way, hombre. There are policies and procedures here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What policies and procedures? Or...... I could be an unofficial member. Even though I don't get the point of unofficial members..... Why not?


Or, if the TOTS are better, maybe I could do one.



Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Read the op, chill a bit, pledge/muffin up, 2 weeks... boom! Member!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> All I want is a dang Taco with Fire Sauce. Is that too much to ask for?!

Click to collapse



Without a job to pay for it yourself, yep, to much to ask...    how's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Without a job to pay for it yourself, yep, to much to ask...    how's everyone doing tonight?

Click to collapse



How's lil one?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Without a job to pay for it yourself, yep, to much to ask...    how's everyone doing tonight?

Click to collapse



That was cold, heartless, and taunted a kid's dream (of tacos).  :beer:I approve:beer:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> What policies and procedures? Or...... I could be an unofficial member. Even though I don't get the point of unofficial members..... Why not?
> 
> 
> Or, if the TOTS are better, maybe I could do one.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Without a job to pay for it yourself, yep, to much to ask...    how's everyone doing tonight?

Click to collapse



Who says I don't have a job. 
Just a word of advice, apparently calling Taco Bell and asking them to deliver to your house 30 minutes away is too much for ask for.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> That was cold, heartless, and taunted a kid's dream (of tacos).  :beer:I approve:beer:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:





ronnie498 said:


> How's lil one?

Click to collapse



Little one is good, wife is doing much better also! Thanks for asking ronnie!  How's your family doing?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Glad to hear that, Chris.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## boborone (Jan 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> ....lots of nonsense..

Click to collapse



Mind if I step in guys?

....cool thanks

@pup

TITS or GTFO







jk





no seriously


gtfo


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Lol. Good evening Bobo.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Glad to hear that, Chris.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Thanks, Jeremy!


----------



## boborone (Jan 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. Good evening Bobo.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



evening fine sir

how you guys holding her down as of late


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

With fuzzy handcuffs

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok here is it goes. Intro intro intro.

Listen up people, you won't find this info about me anywhere else on the internet, i think. 
Name's Raj Kumar and I'm a 23yr old(will be 24 this July) good for nothing a-hole who lives in Bangalore, India.
Love to travel, been to only Singapore, Langkawi and Andaman so far. A lot more places to cover.
Love to do anything that gives an adrenaline rush. I think i might have a fear of heights though. Doesn't matter i'll still go bungee jumping one day and do some more crazy sh*t. You don't get to do all that in India...that's why i yearn for it i guess.
Oh, i live in neverland mostly, (that must explain my weird behaviour sometimes lol) not the one which has tinkerbell and fairies though  and it's really had to find my footing when i return.
Also I'd love to climb the Mount Everest one day, hope i can afford it.

Life's a biyatch.


So i'm a muffin now?? :silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Ok here is it goes. Intro intro intro.
> 
> Listen up people, you won't find this info about me anywhere else on the internet, i think.
> Name's Raj Kumar and I'm a 23yr old(will be 24 this July) good for nothing a-hole who lives in Bangalore, India.
> ...

Click to collapse



Muffin up your sig and avatar

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## boborone (Jan 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok here is it goes. Intro intro intro.
> 
> Listen up people, you won't find this info about me anywhere else on the internet, i think.
> Name's Raj Kumar and I'm a 23yr old(will be 24 this July) good for nothing a-hole who lives in Bangalore, India.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should definitely download this and watch it. I don't like reality shows at all. But this is actually real. More like a tv series and documentary in one. Awesome awesome great show. Shows you just what people go through when climbing Mt Everest.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everest:_Beyond_the_Limit


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Muffin up your sig and avatar
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



On it. 



boborone said:


> You should definitely download this and watch it. I don't like reality shows at all. But this is actually real. More like a tv series and documentary in one. Awesome awesome great show. Shows you just what people go through when climbing Mt Everest.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everest:_Beyond_the_Limit

Click to collapse



Oh cool, OH!! Looks like a David Sharp died in that attempt. Sad.


----------



## boborone (Jan 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> On it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool, OH!! Looks like a David Sharp died in that attempt. Sad.

Click to collapse



You might actually be able to find it in HD, iirc it was one of the first shows done in HD for The Discovery Channel.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

boborone said:


> You might actually be able to find it in HD, iirc it was one of the first shows done in HD for The Discovery Channel.

Click to collapse



hmm..will chk it out.


----------



## boborone (Jan 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> hmm..will chk it out.

Click to collapse



check your pm


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

boborone said:


> check your pm

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> On it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool, OH!! Looks like a David Sharp died in that attempt. Sad.

Click to collapse



Glad to hear you are a muffin now:thumbup:

Ohai bobo, jriot, chris and lurkers..

Entrance exams are pia:banghead:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hello Deadly

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Sup frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

How's it going BD?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Morning people




Wolf Pup said:


> OK then.
> 
> (O) <- The Pill ---> [[{¥¥¥}]] <- My mouth
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What title? 







boborone said:


> Mind if I step in guys?
> 
> ....cool thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.. :thumbup:







roofrider said:


> Ok here is it goes. Intro intro intro.
> 
> Listen up people, you won't find this info about me anywhere else on the internet, i think.
> Name's Raj Kumar and I'm a 23yr old(will be 24 this July) good for nothing a-hole who lives in Bangalore, India.
> ...

Click to collapse



That was a surprise..







FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good. You?

le random signature o.o


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Morning people
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A very crappy night. 
Very

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I lurked some of that from Gli.

My wife was at that point with me over a year ago. We separated. I enrolled in anger management.  Best year of our marriage in years, after we got back together.  No matter what, I hope you can demand what you need.  Nobody deserves that ****.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



FlyGurl said:


> A very crappy night.
> Very
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya..I have been reading the gli thread 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I lurked some of that from Gli.
> 
> My wife was at that point with me over a year ago. We separated. I enrolled in anger management.  Best year of our marriage in years, after we got back together.  No matter what, I hope you can demand what you need.  Nobody deserves that ****.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



He's way past the point of dealing with. It's been over for months. MONTHS.
I tried to fix it in the beginning. My conscience is clear.
[email protected]$k it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Sorry to hear it. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Don't be.
I give zero <you know what>


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> Glad to hear you are a muffin now:thumbup:
> 
> Ohai bobo, jriot, chris and lurkers..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who are you calling lurkers? :sly:

I'm a "watchman". I watch and watch and watch, then skip 50 pages and watch again till I skip another 50 pages 2 pages later. 

Morning! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

They call that peeping Tom over here, tinky

BD, sorry to hear what you've been putting up with. That's all.

I guess I'll just say **** Sparky.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> They call that peeping Tom over here, tinky
> 
> BD, sorry to hear what you've been putting up with. That's all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Peeping I am 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Be careful with the farmer's daughter. He won't take kindly to your peeping.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Who are you calling lurkers? :sly:
> 
> I'm a "watchman". I watch and watch and watch, then skip 50 pages and watch again till I skip another 50 pages 2 pages later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



watchman?

I thought you were better than this..

So, you are a slacker who sits in a chair near gate with a stick(laati) and a beedi(cigars of local brand) and does nothing whole day and night.. except getting up and saluting owners when they arrive in car

Seewhatididthere.. Indians might get my reference if not all

I watched twilight latest movie yesterday.. damn it sucks..:sly:

The book is hundred times better.. felt really bad.. and so started reading book once again

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> watchman?
> 
> I thought you were better than this..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you haven't seen Watchmen then.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> I guess you haven't seen Watchmen then....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have

But I wouldn't consider you to 'that' watchman 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 30, 2013)

Greatest theme song evar.  Ive seen this a thousand times, but I can't keep it to myself.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jh6wnmRbvQ


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Greatest theme song evar.  Ive seen this a thousand times, but I can't keep it to myself.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jh6wnmRbvQ

Click to collapse



Simply amazing!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> I have
> 
> But I wouldn't consider you to 'that' watchman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

You and me outside NAO! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> You and me outside NAO!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:sly:
No violence please!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



InfinityFTW said:


> :sly:
> No violence please!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There will be no violence. Just a slap. That'll be enough 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> There will be no violence. Just a slap. That'll be enough
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How are you today tinky1/undercover? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> There will be no violence. Just a slap. That'll be enough
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And slapping others isn't a form of violence? :sly:

le random signature o.o


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



InfinityFTW said:


> How are you today tinky1/undercover?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not bad, thank you. Probably too much caffeine as you can see 
Yourself? 


Prawn, naaaaahh, slap is a slap, not a violence. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Not bad, thank you. Probably too much caffeine as you can see
> Yourself?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But...but...but..slaps hurt 

le random signature o.o


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> But...but...but..slaps hurt
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



That's the whole point of slapping 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> There will be no violence. Just a slap. That'll be enough
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



First sleepy, then prawn, now me?

You really think you can get out of this unhurt if you try?

And what's with your new slappy obsession.. someone slapped you and you couldn't return the favor?

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> First sleepy, then prawn, now me?
> 
> You really think you can get out of this unhurt if you try?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Last time I was slapped that was in irc by dexter, with a pink mac 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Last time I was slapped that was in irc by dexter, with a pink mac
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You must have done something that deserved it:angel: 

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Last time I was slapped that was in irc by dexter, with a pink mac
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I recall some of yours and Dexter's spanking sessions in irc

 Scarred for life


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I recall some of yours and Dexter's spanking sessions in irc
> 
> Scarred for life

Click to collapse



Ohai QF

Gone quiet on gtalk .. aren't you

Irc RC channel huh?


InfinityFTW said:


> That sentence sounded totally straight
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lmao 
____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I recall some of yours and Dexter's spanking sessions in irc

Click to collapse



That sentence sounded totally straight 



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I recall some of yours and Dexter's spanking sessions in irc
> 
> Scarred for life

Click to collapse



Oh, you haven't seen half of it.... 
Should have seen our chats with dex, kgs, lampshade.... That was.. NSFW is gentle compared to that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Good morning muffins 
@roodrider you should read "touching the void" by joe Simpson don't bother with the film, he's a sound bloke and he's probably fallen off more mountains than you'll ever climb 

@Quantumfoam you ok? Gtalk if you need to 



_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Oh, you haven't seen half of it....
> Should have seen our chats with dex, kgs, lampshade.... That was.. NSFW is gentle compared to that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Way worse than a simple NSFW 

Sent from the brick


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hello muffins

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> @roodrider you should read "touching the void" by joe Simpson don't bother with the film, he's a sound bloke and he's probably fallen off more mountains than you'll ever climb
> 
> @Quantumfoam you ok? Gtalk if you need to
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks  Will grab the book when i get a chance.
hmm...the film seems to have a pretty good rating everywhere though.

Think this belongs in this thread.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Thanks  Will grab the book when i get a chance.
> hmm...the film seems to have a pretty good rating everywhere though.
> 
> Think this belongs in this thread.

Click to collapse



The book relays far more information about what he went through, i had a signed copy given to me when i started work climbing round here. 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Twilight sucks.Period

le random signature o.o


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Twilight sucks.Period
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Proof: twilight is about vampires. Vampires like to suck blood out of people. Period has blood...

Wait, how did we end up here?

Sent from the brick


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



dexter93 said:


> Proof: twilight is about vampires. Vampires like to suck blood out of people. Period has blood...
> 
> Wait, how did we end up here?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



lmao. tea, anyone? 
and vampires that sparkle. :banghead:

[cAs]


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The book relays far more information about what he went through, i had a signed copy given to me when i started work climbing round here.
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Me jelly. 
Wait did you just wipe out your About Me info? I could have sworn i saw something about mountaineering there some days back.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



dexter93 said:


> Proof: twilight is about vampires. Vampires like to suck blood out of people. Period has blood...
> 
> Wait, how did we end up here?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Well your mind plummets into the gutter really quickly 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> lmao. tea, anyone?
> and vampires that sparkle. :banghead:
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Sparkling vampires is an interesting concept really. Deviation from the norm I like that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



dexter93 said:


> Proof: twilight is about vampires. Vampires like to suck blood out of people. Period has blood...
> 
> Wait, how did we end up here?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



I had such a train of thought too

Cas... I wouldn't mind.. I love both tea & coffee

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Sparkling vampires is an interesting concept really. Deviation from the norm I like that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



not for me, though. creative, yes, but i prefer the "traditional" vampire. 

[cAs]

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I had such a train of thought too
> 
> Cas... I wouldn't mind.. I love both tea & coffee
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here :beer::beer::beer:
oh wait.. 

[cAs]


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Me jelly.
> Wait did you just wipe out your About Me info? I could have sworn i saw something about mountaineering there some days back.

Click to collapse



Erm, don't remember it's been a while since i edited my profile 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Sparkling vampires is an interesting concept really. Deviation from the norm I like that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The vampires are interesting. The glittery, sparkling gay fapulous wannabe thing is another story

Sent from the brick


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> not for me, though. creative, yes, but i prefer the "traditional" vampire.
> 
> 
> here :tea::tea::tea:
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

Thanks 

But, the detail and the description from Bella's point of view in book is amazing.. :thumbup:

The final book part 3 I mean..

Not the dumb movie:sly:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You made it up to the 3rd book? I barely read up until the 20th page of the first one. Then threw it in the bin

Too bad that sis grabbed it and started shouting "why did you throw my book away?"

Sent from the brick


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Erm, don't remember it's been a while since i edited my profile
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Ah well, i must be hallucinating then. 

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




dexter93 said:


> You made it up to the 3rd book? I barely read up until the 20th page of the first one. Then threw it on the bin
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Haha i've read all of 'em, harry potter too..that's what i read in class, and pay no attention to whatever that's being taught. 
*did...it's history now.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



dexter93 said:


> You made it up to the 3rd book? I barely read up until the 20th page of the first one. Then threw it on the bin
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



I usually read any novel I start until the end.. its just some are boring only at start.. 

I read mostly around 200+ novels till date.. mostly majority on fictional category though..

I kinda started keeping tabs with it in fb.. because I started forgetting which ones I read..

Talking of vampires... how many of you have read/heard about Anita Blake series?

By Lauren Kate Hamilton..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Ah well, i must be hallucinating then.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, Harry Potter is an outstanding book. I especially like how it got darker and more mature as he got older. Read all 7,and must say that films are brilliant too. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jan 30, 2013)

Only one person saw and commented on the video I posted.....frickin sad.   It was a pretty sweet theme song for this thread.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Ah well, i must be hallucinating then.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeh i climb, the north of Scotland has some really good winter climbs and I'm a bit of a gritstone fan which is why i moved to where i live now. Btw I'm scared of heights which is why i took up climbing in the first place 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Only one person saw and commented on the video I posted.....frickin sad.   It was a pretty sweet theme song for this thread.

Click to collapse



Oops I missed it

2g.. will watch it when I get on wifi:thumbup:

@undercover.. that's one of the best evolving series! I grew up with that series.. It suited my mindset very well as it become more adult-ish as new books came..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> Well, Harry Potter is an outstanding book. I especially like how it got darker and more mature as he got older. Read all 7,and must say that films are brilliant too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't want to go back into that world now, i was a HP fanatic too in school.
But i've read only half of Lord Of The Rings..exactly half. Don't think i'll complete it, don't have the book now.


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> I don't want to go back into that world now, i was a HP fanatic too in school.
> But i've read only half of Lord Of The Rings..exactly half. Don't think i'll complete it, don't have the book now.

Click to collapse



I couldn't manage LOTR. Struggled to read it. 
I did enjoy Song of Ice and Fire though. A lot. But I'll wait and reread it when series is complete. Hate to stop and wait for the next book. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> I couldn't manage LOTR. Struggled to read it.
> I did enjoy Song of Ice and Fire though. A lot. But I'll wait and reread it when series is complete. Hate to stop and wait for the next book.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've read lotr a few times over the years,  i do have all current game of thrones in ebook format (.mobi) if your interested 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Yeh i climb, the north of Scotland has some really good winter climbs and I'm a bit of a gritstone fan which is why i moved to where i live now. Btw I'm scared of heights which is why i took up climbing in the first place
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Cool, i'm not sure if i have acrophobia or just fear of falling, i don't mind climbing as long as i don't have to look down or stand anywhere near the ledge. If there a safety harness or rope or something then it's fine.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> I couldn't manage LOTR. Struggled to read it.
> I did enjoy Song of Ice and Fire though. A lot. But I'll wait and reread it when series is complete. Hate to stop and wait for the next book.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that's one awesome series man...:thumbup:

I finished that series after I saw game of thrones.. must read series..

@roof rider.. the LOTR is awesome too.. its just too slow(story pace) at times.. but if you finish it.. you will realise how good it is.. I read even hobbits book when I finished LOTR..

@undercover.. try reading it in digital form.. the books font & size is too small for a comfortable read.. my eyes hurts when I tried reading first 100 pages in hard copy..

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> I've read lotr a few times over the years,  i do have all current game of thrones in ebook format (.mobi) if your interested
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Thanks. But as I said, I hate to stop when story is not finished. I read 2.5 books before I realised it was not finished, so stopped there and then. Great book though. One a very few books that I remember most of the characters names. A bit long winded, but still, somehow doesn't get boring. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Thanks. But as I said, I hate to stop when story is not finished. I read 2.5 books before I realised it was not finished, so stopped there and then. Great book though. One a very few books that I remember most of the characters names. A bit long winded, but still, somehow doesn't get boring.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have a HUGE ebook collection if your after something to read 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Only one person saw and commented on the video I posted.....frickin sad.   It was a pretty sweet theme song for this thread.

Click to collapse



sorry skinny. i haven't checked it yet. internet sucks. i'll check it out when i get home.

[cAs]


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> that's one awesome series man...:thumbup:
> 
> I finished that series after I saw game of thrones.. must read series..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn! I need to read A Song of Ice and Fire series...i missed it completely. :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Damn! I need to read A Song of Ice and Fire series...i missed it completely. :silly:

Click to collapse



Do you use kindle? 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> I have a HUGE ebook collection if your after something to read
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Ahem. Beat 40gb...

Cannot physically read it in a lifetime even if I tried, but thanks for the offer. Do you have any good sci fi you'd recommend? 


Btw, for reading on a smartphone or a tablet I highly recommend Fbreader. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Ahem. Beat 40gb...
> 
> Cannot physically read it in a lifetime even if I tried, but thanks for the offer. Do you have any good sci fi you'd recommend?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im not far off that, in up to about 32gb. Dont read much scifi but try the chronicles of Thomas covenant

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Do you use kindle?
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Nope 
Always preferred books.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Nope
> Always preferred books.

Click to collapse



Shame, i prefer real books but the kindle app just makes reading convenient 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



dexter93 said:


> Proof: twilight is about vampires. Vampires like to suck blood out of people. Period has blood...
> 
> Wait, how did we end up here?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



And i thought i had seen the worst
of perverts 






jugg1es said:


> Well your mind plummets into the gutter really quickly
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Yep...







dexter93 said:


> The vampires are interesting. The glittery, sparkling gay fapulous wannabe thing is another story
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Agree :thumbup:







roofrider said:


> Ah well, i must be hallucinating then.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






undercover said:


> Well, Harry Potter is an outstanding book. I especially like how it got darker and more mature as he got older. Read all 7,and must say that films are brilliant too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Harry Potter Deathly Hallows book= Amazing
Especially the rise of hogwarts chapter





undercover said:


> Ahem. Beat 40gb...
> 
> Cannot physically read it in a lifetime even if I tried, but thanks for the offer. Do you have any good sci fi you'd recommend?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Da Vinci Code
Digital Fortress(roller coaster this one)
Both written by Dan Brown
if you want dark vampire stories, then Darren Shan is the guy

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Shame, i prefer real books but the kindle app just makes reading convenient
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Hehe i need a bigger screen then i might start using it. 
In fact i don't even have an android phone with me now, it's been like that for months now.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> And i thought i had seen the worst
> of perverts
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I quite like Ann Rice vampire books 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> And i thought i had seen the worst
> of perverts
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read these both. And more. 
If you like these books read Lucifer Code  and Messiah Code by Michael Cordy. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Hehe i need a bigger screen then i might start using it.
> In fact i don't even have an android phone with me now, it's been like that for months now.

Click to collapse



I've read loads of books on my desire s screen 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> I've read loads of books on my desire s screen
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Same here on OG Desire. 4.7" makes a bit of difference 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

I have Don Quixote with me, but still haven't started to read it.
Sadly i started reading 20000 leagues under the sea quite some time back but it stalled for some reason.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey all, whats up?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Thoroughly enjoyed the last 10 pages or so! That's when I like/enjoy this thread the most. Sparkling vampires, fear of heights, the importance of anger management, divorce, frat theme song, spanking sessions, etc. 

We're actually discussing something educational, mature, and thoughtful, READING! 
Well done, guys n gals 

@everyone, Hai! 

BTW, game of thrones series is a nice read 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed the last 10 pages or so! That's when I like/enjoy this thread the most. Sparkling vampires, fear of heights, the importance of anger management, divorce, frat theme song, spanking sessions, etc.
> 
> We're actually discussing something educational, mature, and thoughtful, READING!
> Well done, guys n gals
> ...

Click to collapse



Heh, I guess it's that time of day when all immature people are still sleeping. 
Saying that, I can be quite immature :silly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey there eep, Ella..

@eep... you make it sound like we never had good convo here:sly:

JK

@prawn.. I have read all books of Dan brown .. good books all of them..:thumbup:



jugg1es said:


> Shame, i prefer real books but the kindle app just makes reading convenient
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



you should try moon reader app... really amazing options and app size is small.. kindle is quite slow compared to moon reader..




roofrider said:


> Hehe i need a bigger screen then i might start using it.
> In fact i don't even have an android phone with me now, it's been like that for months now.

Click to collapse



y? What happened to your phone



undercover said:


> Same here on OG Desire. 4.7" makes a bit of difference
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have read all the books in my phones.. started on a Nokia 2700 phone 
Now on 3 inch screen! Much bigger it feels compared to the old nokia

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed the last 10 pages or so! That's when I like/enjoy this thread the most. Sparkling vampires, fear of heights, the importance of anger management, divorce, frat theme song, spanking sessions, etc.
> 
> We're actually discussing something educational, mature, and thoughtful, READING!
> Well done, guys n gals
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! What a pleasant surprise to wake up to. Nice work guys, this is what I've been trying to beat into the minds of the others. Maybe a different approach is in order, one that calls for pounding them into the ground like a stake with a shovel. Funny how the jump from (*ahem*) 15 to 20(+) in regard to maturity level is like night and goddamned day, ain't it? 




undercover said:


> Heh, I guess it's that time of day when all immature people are still sleeping.
> Saying that, I can be quite immature :silly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Night crew is doing their due diligence to make this place kickass, I'm seriously considering becoming a vampire. Not a faggy, sparkling one. Just the type the sleeps during the day and then steps out at night to mingle with other like-minded vampires. Vampires with shovels, and who likely have been drinking. Yup, sounds pretty alluring... 

Also, welcome aboard, Roofie! Glad to see you are pledging. You've been added to the list. :thumbup:
:beer:

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

@deadly i have tried moonreader but ask my books are in kindle format and im not covering then all now. 
@apex thread looks better because the "adults" have been talking 

I've always thought that children should be seen and not heard 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> y? What happened to your phone
> 
> ____________________________________
> UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Believe it or not, my dad is using it lol. 
I now have a basic samsung slider phone. 

@ Apex happy to be on board Captain.  Lets set sail.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> Hey there eep, Ella..
> 
> @eep... you make it sound like we never had good convo here:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, I just meant compared to recent transgressions 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Has anyone tryed Wattpad? I am uaing this as my pastime now, reading love stories is the best thing ive done in a while.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Apex (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> Nah, I just meant compared to recent transgressions
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here, that's all I was getting at. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Has anyone tryed Wattpad? I am uaing this as my pastime now, reading love stories is the best thing ive done in a while.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao! Love stories?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

@juggs.. kindle uses epub and PDF formats I thought.. which format is that? It just takes too damn long to load.. that's y I hate that app..



OptimusLove said:


> Has anyone tryed Wattpad? I am uaing this as my pastime now, reading love stories is the best thing ive done in a while.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



ya, but it doesn't have best sellers and known names.. but good app for short stories..




roofrider said:


> Believe it or not, my dad is using it lol.
> I now have a basic samsung slider phone.
> 
> @ Apex happy to be on board Captain.  Lets set sail.

Click to collapse



lol .. unlucky you
But you can still grab when he is home..?
My dad just puts it on table as soon as he comes and only reaches to it when he is about to go out..




Apex said:


> Same here, that's all I was getting at.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



aren't we all:thumbup:

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Lmao! Love stories?

Click to collapse



I dunno why, but i started to like reading them, but theyre more entertaining when in my language, but english is fine.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 30, 2013)

i thou appears thee is thy lateth for thy party

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> I dunno why, but i started to like reading them, but theyre more entertaining when in my language, but english is fine.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse




women read them and act like morons,
oh the horrorth


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> lol .. unlucky you
> But you can still grab when he is home..?
> My dad just puts it on table as soon as he comes and only reaches to it when he is about to go out..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol i was doing that and also flashing roms, ORD was kicking in.
The RC versions of CM10 were unstable and at one point he got pissed lol.
So decided not to touch that phone again.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i thou appears thee is thy lateth for thy party
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All three of us girks in 6th grade read love stories, sometimes we read the same thing together, sometimes not.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 30, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> All three of us girks in 6th grade read love stories, sometimes we read the same thing together, sometimes not.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



i love sci-fi books,
my sister's in freshman high and she appears to not indulge herself in those books


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

Guys.. something is wrong with tapatalk.. I keep posting in this thread.. and its posting in feedback thread..:banghead::banghead:

Shi.t shi.t.... I hope this time the app posts here!

It happened thrice now..:sly::sly:



deathnotice01 said:


> i thou appears thee is thy lateth for thy party
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man! Ella is a girl remember? 

Good to see you! You seem pretty busy.. didn't see my pm?


roofrider said:


> STAHP!!

Click to collapse



Lmao!

(The feedback thread post roof )

____________________________________
UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, 200 clock widgets in one!!
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does



roofrider said:


> ^^^^
> Lmfao!!

Click to collapse



I corrected it on browser :banghead:

That fkin app killed me today :crying:

No matter what i do.. it posted in that thread only!


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2013)

Hahaha...tapatalk is trolling deadly big time!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hahaha...tapatalk is trolling deadly big time!

Click to collapse



Ya that too in such a thread.. man i hate it!!

Really embarrassing moment..

And thank you big time for not quoting man!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

How is David Copperfield? Trying to decide if I should read it after my exams..Looks kinda boring :sly:




jugg1es said:


> @apex thread looks better because the "adults" have been talking

Click to collapse



That would mean i am an adult...lol







OptimusLove said:


> All three of us girks in 6th grade read love stories, sometimes we read the same thing together, sometimes not.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Girk? New species? 






Deadly. said:


> Guys.. something is wrong with tapatalk.. I keep posting in this thread.. and its posting in feedback thread..:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Shi.t shi.t.... I hope this time the app posts here!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL...Wonder what FS would say when he sees weird posts about random books 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

@deadly all my books are in .mobi format 

@ prawesome i was actually referring to myself and undercover when i mentioned adults

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> @deadly all my books are in .mobi format
> 
> @ prawesome i was actually referring to myself and undercover when i mentioned adults
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO. 

Mine are in fb2.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> Ya that too in such a thread.. man i hate it!!
> 
> Really embarrassing moment..
> 
> And thank you big time for not quoting man!

Click to collapse



Lawl that's hughlaurious



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Read the op, chill a bit, pledge/muffin up, 2 weeks... boom! Member!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Like I said, ToTs.







flastnoles11 said:


> Without a job to pay for it yourself, yep, to much to ask...    how's everyone doing tonight?

Click to collapse




roflmao






cascabel said:


>

Click to collapse




I don't exist. I'm merely a fragment of your combined imaginations..






Prawesome said:


> Morning people
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thread title

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Simply amazing!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Perfect! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Greatest theme song evar.  Ive seen this a thousand times, but I can't keep it to myself.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jh6wnmRbvQ

Click to collapse




Quite a find! Its perfect! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Greatest theme song evar.  Ive seen this a thousand times, but I can't keep it to myself.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Jh6wnmRbvQ

Click to collapse



Good track :thumbup:

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## _Variable (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey all, am now using the confusing and silent hackers keyboard.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey frat boys!

Reddit... the new /b/. *facepalm*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

1997 pages 
My birth year

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> 1997 pages
> My birth year
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



2 more pages till my birth year.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Christ i feel really old now. 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Christ i feel really old now.
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



How old are u?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> How old are u?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Old enough to know better, young enough not to care 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

Put it this way, in 97 i had already left the royal navy for more than 6 years 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Old enough to know better, young enough not to care
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _
> ...

Click to collapse



That means ur pretty old

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Christ i feel really old now.
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Grandpa 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Grandpa
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Whale food 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Whale food
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Wait..what 
I never ever saw that coming ....lol

le random signature o.o


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Wait..what
> I never ever saw that coming ....lol
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



LMAO, he just called you a plankton. 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I don't always wake up in a good mood

But when I do, its because of discussions like this in the frat thread!
(Insert proper meme here, too lazy to do it this morning...)
Morning/evening everyone, think I might go pick up the optimus g today, played with one yesterday, AMAZING device!


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I don't always wake up in a good mood
> 
> But when I do, its because of discussions like this in the frat thread!
> (Insert proper meme here, too lazy to do it this morning...)
> Morning/evening everyone, think I might go pick up the optimus g today, played with one yesterday, AMAZING device!

Click to collapse



Get N4. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> 1997 pages
> My birth year
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



I thought you were born in 1996.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Get N4.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## uffdapower (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

The **** is this

sent from your sisters iPhone


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Get N4.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not a fan...  I actually like some of the manufacturer overlays (especially TW) and with a N4 you just can't get that...  not that the optimus g would have tw, I actually perfer non vanilla android for some reason, probably because of the more options..  I can always install a cm rom to get that "vanilla" feel....


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



uffdapower said:


> The **** is this
> 
> sent from your sisters iPhone

Click to collapse



Hmm. How about a report for a profanity? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



uffdapower said:


> The **** is this
> 
> sent from your sisters iPhone

Click to collapse



Guess you didn't bother to read the op... and kindly take the harsh language to another thread, we follow rules here...


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Guess you didn't bother to read the op... and kindly take the harsh language to another thread, we follow rules here...

Click to collapse



Yes. No ******** ********** **** ***** *** ******* ***** here please 

That was random * pressing if anyone wonders. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Yes. No ******** ********** **** ***** *** ******* ***** here please
> 
> That was random * pressing if anyone wonders.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lmao...  pretty sure anybody with an IQ above 35 could've figured that out, sadly there will be a few memebers who wouldn't have...  rained for 2 days and now snow,  NOO!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> I thought you were born in 1996.

Click to collapse



Nope..







uffdapower said:


> The **** is this
> 
> sent from your sisters iPhone

Click to collapse



But my sister doesnt have an iPhone ...You cheat..







flastnoles11 said:


> Lmao...  pretty sure anybody with an IQ above 35 could've figured that out, sadly there will be a few memebers *who wouldn't have*...  rained for 2 days and now snow,  NOO!!!

Click to collapse



You mean Bad Wolf/Wolf pup/Puppy/whatever? 

@wolfwhatever, jk, no offense 

le random signature o.o


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Nope..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will say no names!!!  Lol


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I will say no names!!!  Lol

Click to collapse



Name and shame, name and shame doooooeeeettt naooo

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

IT will remain nameless...  (there's a hint in there just in case nobody caught that)


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> IT will remain nameless...  (there's a hint in there just in case nobody caught that)

Click to collapse



Wolf Pup.


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> IT will remain nameless...  (there's a hint in there just in case nobody caught that)

Click to collapse



I haz. My IQ is 36 so I just gasped it  

Hermaphrodite........ 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> Wolf Pup.

Click to collapse



You just keep thinking that...  (don't worry one of these days I will quit picking on you, but this is what happens when you troll me!  )







undercover said:


> I haz. My IQ is 36 so I just gasped it
> 
> Hermaphrodite........
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LMAO


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey guys.
Anything interesting going on today?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You just keep thinking that...  (don't worry one of these days I will quit picking on you, but this is what happens when you troll me!  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, you still can't get over that geography trolling? Tbh you deserved it for swallowing the bait.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Oh, you still can't get over that geography trolling? Tbh you deserved it for swallowing the bait....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did, but it was still wrong... :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I did, but it was still wrong... :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



I'm not sadistic normally, but that time I thoroughly enjoyed watching you suffer 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> I'm not sadistic normally, but that time I thoroughly enjoyed watching you suffer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lmao!

Check pm please..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I reserve 20000 post

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> I reserve 20000 post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



....right
Quit post counting dude. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> ....right
> Quit post counting dude.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Y not?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> I reserve 20000 post
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is what we call spam..

Long forgotten may be.. but, apex told everyone.. not to count posts.. so please stop this..

Don't make same mistakes..

We can't make all mistakes in life to learn from it..
So, we would have to learn from others mistakes too..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> This is what we call spam..
> 
> Long forgotten may be.. but, apex told everyone.. not to count posts.. so please stop this..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok then lets have a party.

I dedicate this post to all my family and all my frat house brothers. I especially dedicate this post to Apex for creating this frat house thread. My promise to all you guys is I will try to be mature to the fullest and will be the best brother I can be.

Thank you,
40 oz

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> Ok then lets have a party
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know you didn't read.. and simply posted to get that post:sly::sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> This is what we call spam..
> 
> Long forgotten may be.. but, apex told everyone.. not to count posts.. so please stop this..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He wanted a reply so he'd claim that post.. :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I know you didn't read.. and simply posted to get that post:sly::sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Stop horsing around, Deafly...


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> He wanted a reply so he'd claim that post.. :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



There is a way to deprive him of that pleasure... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> He wanted a reply so he'd claim that post.. :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Don't encourage the spammers, Ax.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> He wanted a reply so he'd claim that post.. :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



.and still didn't get it... hahaha 
He's another one of those I was speaking of earlier.....


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> There is a way to deprive him of that pleasure...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You undercover sadist!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> I know you didn't read.. and simply posted to get that post:sly::sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



VVVV THIS







Axis_Drummer said:


> He wanted a reply so he'd claim that post.. :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I done it so I can give a special speech. 
A saying from my history teacher: "Don't doubt someone till they have finished talking."

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You undercover sadist!

Click to collapse



Ah, look who woke up. Winter is over? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

4D1L said:


> VVVV THIS
> 
> I done it so I can give a special speech.
> A saying from my history teacher: "Don't doubt someone till they have finished talking."
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, so give us your speech.

We're waiting.

Don't make another post till you've edited the old one with said speech.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Well, so give us your speech.
> 
> We're waiting.
> 
> Don't make another post till you've edited the old one with said speech.

Click to collapse



Yo! The moon is shining. Be a phoenix in the sun, and fly! :roxy:


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ah, look who woke up. Winter is over?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. I'm posting this in my sleep.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Well, so give us your speech.
> 
> We're waiting.
> 
> Don't make another post till you've edited the old one with said speech.

Click to collapse



I did it earlier. U were too buzy criticising me.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo! The moon is shining. Be a phoenix in the sun, and fly! :roxy:

Click to collapse



Nor you, boyo.


4D1L is the one I quoted. Hence, I was talking to him.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Nor you, boyo.
> 
> 
> 4D1L is the one I quoted. Hence, I was talking to him.

Click to collapse



What? No! That wasn't a speech. It was a riddle. Figure it out.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Nor you, boyo.
> 
> 
> 4D1L is the one I quoted. Hence, I was talking to him.

Click to collapse



U made me sadz. Search before posting.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

So..
Hello Sleepy, undercover, deadly, flastnoles..  how are you guys doing this dreary day? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

4D1L said:


> U made me sadz. Search before posting.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U haz a sadz nao? :sad:


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> So..
> Hello Sleepy, undercover, deadly, flastnoles..  how are you guys doing this dreary day?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey. Ok I guess. I'm hyperactive today on xda 
How's you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Sup guys ?

Sup Ichigo/Urahara/Josepho/Jessica/It/Whatever ?

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So..
> Hello Sleepy, undercover, deadly, flastnoles..  how are you guys doing this dreary day?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey, man...

I'm gonna go to sleep in 15 mins... 

Returning to my natural state.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Oh, you still can't get over that geography trolling? Tbh you deserved it for swallowing the bait....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^^^

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey, man...
> 
> I'm gonna go to sleep in 15 mins...
> 
> Returning to my natural state.

Click to collapse



Whenever I come at frat you are telling that you need to sleep in 15-20 mins 

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## Deadly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> So..
> Hello Sleepy, undercover, deadly, flastnoles..  how are you guys doing this dreary day?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm good.. trying to calm down..

How are you..

I'm just pissed at a wannabe dev.. answered all of the rant from him to another dev .. only to get it cleaned..

Wish he gets a ban man.. this is his 4th fight with devs

Should have saved the text..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> U haz a sadz nao? :sad:

Click to collapse



Yes. U doubted me.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Sup guys ?
> 
> Sup Ichigo/Urahara/Josepho/Jessica/It/Whatever ?
> 
> Sent from my space ship DX-164B

Click to collapse



You mean Itch-Go!
The miraculous new cream from Jessica Pharmaceuticals...
Itch-Go... use it to make that special itch GO!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You mean Itch-Go!
> The miraculous new cream from Jessica Pharmaceuticals...
> Itch-Go... use it to make that special itch GO!

Click to collapse



Where can I get one?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> I'm good.. trying to calm down..
> 
> How are you..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Next time  
Screenies. Ir it didn't happen. And keep religiously pressing that /!\ button. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You mean Itch-Go!
> The miraculous new cream from Jessica Pharmaceuticals...
> Itch-Go... use it to make that special itch GO!

Click to collapse



Josepho ! This ^^^^

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> So..
> Hello Sleepy, undercover, deadly, flastnoles..  how are you guys doing this dreary day?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey bud!  Doing pretty well, watching snow fall, listening to my daughter yell "daddy, snow, PLAY!!!"  Lol... too cold for that crap! Its like that little girl doesn't even feel the cold, she would walk outside with no shoes and no shirt when its 20• f out!!!  I'm a florida boy, once it drops below 40, its too cold for me... how's your day going?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Whenever I come at frat you are telling that you need to sleep in 15-20 mins
> 
> Sent from my space ship DX-164B

Click to collapse



I'm busy. 

So I've been going to sleep by 12 am... which must be around the time you drop in at the frat...


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Sometimes I wonder why there us no report button in tapatalk ?? But it is there in PMs :screwy:

Sent from my space ship DX-164B

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm busy.
> 
> So I've been going to sleep by 12 am... which must be around the time you drop in at the frat...

Click to collapse



Yeah I type while I'm sleeping zzzzzzz...

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



DanceOff said:


> Sometimes I wonder why there us no report button in tapatalk ?? But it is there in PMs :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my space ship DX-164B

Click to collapse



I keep forum runner on the phone for reporting purposes, the app sucks, but it supports the report feature of xda...


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I keep forum runner on the phone for reporting purposes, the app sucks, but it supports the report feature of xda...

Click to collapse



Web view - report 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Where can I get one?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you don't know already, then you don't need it.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Web view - report
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But that's a pita

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Yeah I type while I'm sleeping zzzzzzz...
> 
> Sent from my space ship DX-164B

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpg


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Hey. Ok I guess. I'm hyperactive today on xda
> How's you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm now in a better state 

Was feeling ill for a minute there 






SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey, man...
> 
> I'm gonna go to sleep in 15 mins...
> 
> Returning to my natural state.

Click to collapse



Sleepy is what sleepy does (add Forrest gump voice) 






Deadly. said:


> I'm good.. trying to calm down..
> 
> How are you..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, some people eh?

I'm stuck to the news watching this storm pass by. Were under tornado warning and watch. One has already touched down in Bartow county I've heard. It's hellacious out there man. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Web view - report
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah,  forum runner is easier imo...  if I can avoid opening xda on my phones browser, I do...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I haven't eaten for about 65 hours.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey bud!  Doing pretty well, watching snow fall, listening to my daughter yell "daddy, snow, PLAY!!!"  Lol... too cold for that crap! Its like that little girl doesn't even feel the cold, she would walk outside with no shoes and no shirt when its 20• f out!!!  I'm a florida boy, once it drops below 40, its too cold for me... how's your day going?

Click to collapse



Haha that's funny man. My niece was the same way when she was younger. 

My day is to be determined still. Crazy weather here, see above post to deadly ^^

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I haven't eaten for about 65 hours.

Click to collapse



Not even at school? 

Isn't there supposed to be free lunch at school?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm now in a better state
> 
> Was feeling ill for a minute there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We got those storms yesterday, it was pretty bad!  No tornados around us thankfully, heard the storm is getting much worse as it heads east, be careful and stay inside!!! Maybe a few :beer: while watching the crazy winds blow through...


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm now in a better state
> 
> Was feeling ill for a minute there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as you've got the supplies and a sturdy roof, I'd imagine a tornado could be fun...
What category?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Not even at school?
> 
> Isn't there supposed to be free lunch at school?

Click to collapse



I'm sick with the flu. Haven't eaten since dinner on Sunday.
And lunch isn't free at school.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> As long as you've got the supplies and a sturdy roof, I'd imagine a tornado could be fun...
> What category?

Click to collapse



You've obviously never seen a tornado up close, they are scary as f!!!

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Not even at school?
> 
> Isn't there supposed to be free lunch at school?

Click to collapse



Lol, when I was in school, it was $1.75 for the school lunch...  very few got free lunch, its all determined by how much money your family makes...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> I'm sick with the flu. Haven't eaten since dinner on Sunday.
> And lunch isn't free at school.

Click to collapse



I have free lunch. At lunch we have to get a lunch ticket to let the dinner ladies know people are free lunch. I sell my ticket for a good price.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> We got those storms yesterday, it was pretty bad!  No tornados around us thankfully, heard the storm is getting much worse as it heads east, be careful and stay inside!!! Maybe a few :beer: while watching the crazy winds blow through...

Click to collapse



I might drink a few :thumbup:

And yea there was a touch down in adairsville as well. It's crazy. And just getting started it seems. 






SleepyKrushna said:


> As long as you've got the supplies and a sturdy roof, I'd imagine a tornado could be fun...
> What category?

Click to collapse



I've been through 2 tornados bro. Definitely no joke to me anymore. But I like to keep high spirits when these instances occur. Last thing I want is another tornado. Twice I've survived, 3rd time I might not be so lucky. 

But, I do have "supplies" 
If you know me, you know what I'm talking about. So I'm good to go :smokin:

Oh and I think it was a F2 or F3 that hit in bartow. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> I have free lunch. At lunch we have to get a lunch ticket to let the dinner ladies know people are free lunch. I sell my ticket for a good price.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Coolstorybro.jpeg 

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



DanceOff said:


> Coolstorybro.jpeg
> 
> Sent from my space ship DX-164B

Click to collapse



I made £150 already!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I might drink a few :thumbup:
> 
> And yea there was a touch down in adairsville as well. It's crazy. And just getting started it seems.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the way we do here!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You've obviously never seen a tornado up close, they are scary as f!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My school doesn't serve lunch. On Tuesday, they'll have Chik-fil-a or DairyQueen that you can order for either $1.75 or $3.00, and on Thursday they have Pizza Hut pizza that you can order for $1.00 a slice.


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Axis, you remind me of them pics of Northern Lights you sent me lol. I think guys here need to know about that one. Hilarious 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You've obviously never seen a tornado up close, they are scary as f!!!

Click to collapse



As I said... I'd imagine....
But I'm stupidly curious about natural phenomena...


----------



## uffdapower (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

¿Se hablan espanol?

sent from your sisters iPhone


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> My school doesn't serve lunch. On Tuesday, they'll have Chik-fil-a or DairyQueen that you can order for either $1.75 or $3.00, and on Thursday they have Pizza Hut pizza that you can order for $1.00 a slice.

Click to collapse



 if you live in USA, your school has to serve lunch, its mandatory...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> if you live in USA, your school has to serve lunch, its mandatory...

Click to collapse



Not at Private Schools.


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

R.I.P. Xda
Seethefratthreadreplies



Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> Not at Private Schools.

Click to collapse



Lol yes they do... I have 5 cousins that go to private schools and everyone of them serve lunch, guess your school is the special one, just like you...

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

And actually, private schools get much better lunch choices than public schools...  do you actually start to believe your lies over time???


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> ...your school is the special one, just like you...

Click to collapse



Lmao 

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol yes they do... I have 5 cousins that go to private schools and everyone of them serve lunch, guess your school is the special one, just like you...

Click to collapse



Well, looks like my school is breaking the law then...
My private school isn't like an "elite" school where all the geniuses go. We only have like 40 high school students. Anybody is allowed to come.


----------



## uffdapower (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol yes they do... I have 5 cousins that go to private schools and everyone of them serve lunch, guess your school is the special one, just like you...

Click to collapse



Its true... i went to Private school the last 7 years, and they do, and have to

sent from your sisters iPhone


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> Well, looks like my school is breaking the law then...
> My private school isn't like an "elite" school where all the geniuses go. We only have like 40 high school students. Anybody is allowed to come.

Click to collapse



And a special kid too 

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I might drink a few :thumbup:
> 
> And yea there was a touch down in adairsville as well. It's crazy. And just getting started it seems.
> I've been through 2 tornados bro. Definitely no joke to me anymore. But I like to keep high spirits when these instances occur. Last thing I want is another tornado. Twice I've survived, 3rd time I might not be so lucky.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck, man...
Like I said... I've got no experience with tornadoes...
No idea of how scary they can be...

Hope you guys make it through fine....

Those supplies... would they perhaps be some liquid courage from Tennessee Jack and Kentucky Jim?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> Well, looks like my school is breaking the law then...
> My private school isn't like an "elite" school where all the geniuses go. We only have like 40 high school students. Anybody is allowed to come.

Click to collapse



Omg, you are ridiculous...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



uffdapower said:


> Its true... i went to Private school the last 7 years, and they do, and have to
> 
> sent from your sisters iPhone

Click to collapse



Just because they served lunch doesn't mean they *have* to.

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Omg, you are ridiculous...

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> Just because they served lunch doesn't mean they *have* to.

Click to collapse



Yes they do HAVE to... done with this convo, obviously another of your lying games...  do you actually believe the crap that spouts out of your mouth over time?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Yes they do HAVE to...

Click to collapse



I'll have to inform my principal then...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Axis, you remind me of them pics of Northern Lights you sent me lol. I think guys here need to know about that one. Hilarious
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol you can tell them 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Yes they do HAVE to... done with this convo, obviously another of your lying games...  do you actually believe the crap that spouts out of your mouth over time?

Click to collapse



What will happen otherwise ??

Sent from my space ship DX-164B

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I'll have to inform my principal then...

Click to collapse



So you are going to get free lunch...

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> Well, looks like my school is breaking the law then...
> My private school isn't like an "elite" school where all the geniuses go. We only have like 40 high school students. Anybody is allowed to come.

Click to collapse



If anybody is allowed to come, by definition it can't be a private school...  if anybody is allowed, its called public...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Good luck, man...
> Like I said... I've got no experience with tornadoes...
> No idea of how scary they can be...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A little liquid courage.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol you can tell them
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Tell us what?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> A little liquid courage..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



A little other courage....


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Damn you guys can spam....More than 50 posts in half an hour 



flastnoles11 said:


> IT will remain nameless...  (there's a hint in there just in case nobody caught that)

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg
LMAO







Axis_Drummer said:


> I might drink a few :thumbup:
> 
> And yea there was a touch down in adairsville as well. It's crazy. And just getting started it seems.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Supplies? Are you talking about your band gear and 
drums? *innocentface*






Ichigo said:


> My private school isn't like an "elite" school where all the geniuses go.

Click to collapse



You indirectly implied that you are not a genius Itch-go 

le random signature o.o


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I think everybody should calm down... 







Blah have it 'im 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> A little other courage....

Click to collapse



This guy knows 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Tell is what?

Click to collapse



You still awake ....30 mins late 

Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> If anybody is allowed to come, by definition it can't be a private school...  if anybody is allowed, its called public...

Click to collapse



I mean you still have to pay to get in. I just mean, like at some private schools, you need a 4.0 grade average or something. At my school, you are welcome to come as long as your parents are willing to pay the money for your coming.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> If anybody is allowed to come, by definition it can't be a private school...  if anybody is allowed, its called public...

Click to collapse



Let him be, flast.

That first reply should've clued him to the fact that most of us think he's trolling again... but it didn't. 

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> A little other courage....

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> You indirectly implied that you are not a genius Itch-go
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



No. I said that my schools isn't the school just for extremely talented and smart kids. I could be a genius and go to any school.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Undercover can tell you all. It was funny as hell. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> You still awake ....30 mins late
> 
> Sent from my space ship DX-164B

Click to collapse




Don't you see the big boys are talking, kid?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't you see the big boys are talking, kid?

Click to collapse



We're all big boys according to Huggies!


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't you see the big boys are talking, kid?

Click to collapse



Big boys ? Lmao 

Sent from my space ship DX-164B

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> We're all big boys according to Huggies!

Click to collapse



No you are not boy !!!  Remember "It"


Sent from my space ship DX-164B


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol you can tell them
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nah, I want to see your side of the story and horror you felt  pmsl. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> We're all big boys according to Huggies!

Click to collapse




You should know, eh? 

Now that you've finally stopped using Huggies...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> This guy knows
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



 sure do...  enjoying one right now...  shhhhh, don't tell the wife! 


My dog just jumped the fence to go play with the neighbors dog, what a jerk, now I have to go out in the cold to get him! :banghead:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Nah, I want to see your side of the story and horror you felt  pmsl.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd rather you describe the situation lol. I'm sure it was more funny from your side 

I was just caught off guard and awaiting the black flag 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'd rather you describe the situation lol. I'm sure it was more funny from your side
> 
> I was just caught off guard and awaiting the black flag
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do a bit later.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Will do a bit later.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll be waiting haha

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Good morning Vietnam!!!






And to everyone from any other country.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## ppero196 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Battlefield Vietnam reference?

Also what do you get when you mix my new phone and sandstorm.
Scratched screen.
Congrats me.

On the other hand, sup people?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

2 more pages till the page number matches the year we live in. Wasnt counting. Tapatalk sed page 2010.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you guys read Motel of Mysteries by David Macaulay? It's funny. xD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



ppero196 said:


> Battlefield Vietnam reference?
> 
> Also what do you get when you mix my new phone and sandstorm.
> Scratched screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



This.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093105/

And this





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Good morning Vietnam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love that movie!!  Classic!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Accidental post


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Accidental post

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm a little pea


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Yeah yeah
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



No...really 
I was thinking of making a joke about flastnoles' dog but later decided not to ..

le random signature o.o


----------



## bad bone (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't you see the big boys are talking, kid?

Click to collapse



That's not nice...
BIG BOYS DON'T BULLY

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> That's not nice...
> BIG BOYS DON'T BULLY
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ...

Click to collapse



And children should be seen and not heard 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> And children should be seen and not heard
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Hmm...Ok..so
1. You don't want to hear your kids laugh 
2. Incase your child has some sort of a disease, then you want your kid to make weird actions and not say it directly
3. You don't want to hear your kid's voice
And I could come up with a 1000 more things, but I am a lazy rascal and I know it 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Hmm...Ok..so
> 1. You don't want to hear your kids laugh
> 2. Incase your child has some sort of a disease, then you want your kid to make weird actions and not say it directly
> 3. You don't want to hear your kid's voice
> ...

Click to collapse



And seafood goes well with a dash of chilli sauce 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

62°F today. 17° F tomorrow. That's just messed up, Ohio.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> 62°F today. 17° F tomorrow. That's just messed up, Ohio.

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Back in my day, the high in the summer was 17... Kelvin!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> And seafood goes well with a dash of chilli sauce
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



A bit of spice on prawn is nice, just don't overdo it. 

Anyone reading e-books on android device I highly recommend this reader. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.geometerplus.zlibrary.ui.android

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bad bone (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> And children should be seen and not heard
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



That's what's wrong with people today they tell their kids to shut up instead of explaining what they did wrong and how to avoid doing that in the future

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> That's what's wrong with people today they tell their kids to shut up instead of explaining what they did wrong and how to avoid doing that in the future
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse



http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?word=children+should+be+seen+and+not+heard

It doesn't mean that parents shouldn't listen to them 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> That's what's wrong with people today they tell their kids to shut up instead of explaining what they did wrong and how to avoid doing that in the future
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse



You really are taking a small pop at the wrong person here, taking my comment seriously shows you've read hardly anything in this thread. I've spent most of my adult life giving young people a voice and an arena in which to use it 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> 2 more pages till the page number matches the year we live in. Wasnt counting. Tapatalk sed page 2010.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Herpity derp it's 2013 not 2012 or are you still back there? 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

The world will end today.  Its 2012 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Nope..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











flastnoles11 said:


> IT will remain nameless...  (there's a hint in there just in case nobody caught that)

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> Wolf Pup.

Click to collapse




You guys are all meanies! I'm telling Axis, because he will dent your heads in with a drum stick. Because I'm his cuddly, furry, warm Wolfy.






flastnoles11 said:


> Hey bud!  Doing pretty well, watching snow fall, listening to my daughter yell "daddy, snow, PLAY!!!"  Lol... too cold for that crap! Its like that little girl doesn't even feel the cold, she would walk outside with no shoes and no shirt when its 20• f out!!!  I'm a florida boy, once it drops below 40, its too cold for me... how's your day going?

Click to collapse



Wow, you'd become insane in England. I'm VERY tolerant of cold. I don't feel it as much..






Ichigo said:


> I haven't eaten for about 65 hours.

Click to collapse




Dun dun dun






SleepyKrushna said:


> Not even at school?
> 
> Isn't there supposed to be free lunch at school?

Click to collapse



No, pretty much all school staff are... well, retarded these days.. so yeah.






flastnoles11 said:


> Lol yes they do... I have 5 cousins that go to private schools and everyone of them serve lunch, guess your school is the special one, just like you...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------
> 
> And actually, private schools get much better lunch choices than public schools...  do you actually start to believe your lies over time???

Click to collapse




Like I said, retardation.






flastnoles11 said:


> Yes they do HAVE to... done with this convo, obviously another of your lying games...  do you actually believe the crap that spouts out of your mouth over time?

Click to collapse




It's not crap this time.






ppero196 said:


> Battlefield Vietnam reference?
> 
> Also what do you get when you mix my new phone and sandstorm.
> Scratched screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww, poor phone. What was it?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

_Right.

All started from someone posting that it's great to watch Northern Lights from his window. I said that I always wanted to see them myself. To which Axis promised me some pics. Yay, pict taken by the person I know!! How cool is that? 
So here it comes in PM_



			
				Axis_Drummer said:
			
		

> _taken out for privacy reasons... shame it slightly decreases funny side of it_
> 
> NL _<<< Northern Lights_ crossed with Hindu kush
> http://s1.directupload.net/images/121206/phx2ijca.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



_My response_



> LMAO. I see. I can get this sort of northern lights here too. I'm originally from Lithuania but been living in UK for about 10 years now. I was talking about real lights though.

Click to collapse





			
				Axis_Drummer said:
			
		

> Lol as in the actual Northern Lights? Lmao holy sh1t my bad dude. Good thing you're cool with it  that could've fuked me up..
> 
> I thought you meant the weed. Apex's post threw me off.. ha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





			
				tinky1 said:
			
		

> Lol. No problem. Apex knows he can joke around with me
> 
> " One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching "

Click to collapse



_Axis_



> Lol I'm still laughing from all this.. i do have done pictures of the ACTUAL northern lights though from a past vacation. I'll find em and send you them Lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

_Here ya go.

All I wanted was a few pics _


----------



## bad bone (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> You really are taking a small pop at the wrong person here, taking my comment seriously shows you've read hardly anything in this thread. I've spent most of my adult life giving young people a voice and an arena in which to use it
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



I wasn't taking a pop at any one and I wasn't taking anything seriously life's to short for that 

It wasn't my intent to belittle you or your assistance as I'm sure that you help people of all ages even those of us of advanced age
I just felt it could have been handled better especially for an adult:what:

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

And sorry to crash your thread they closed mine:banghead:

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> _Right.
> 
> All started from someone posting that it's great to watch Northern Lights from his window. I said that I always wanted to see them myself. To which Axis promised me some pics. Yay, pict taken by the person I know!! How cool is that?
> So here it comes in PM_
> ...

Click to collapse



_Here ya go.

All I wanted was a few pics _[/QUOTE]

Hahahahahahaha Hahahahahahaha :beer::beer::beer:

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## werked (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*


Hi muffs. 

****Molon Labe****


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> I wasn't taking a pop at any one and I wasn't taking anything seriously life's to short for that
> 
> It wasn't my intent to belittle you or your assistance as I'm sure that you help people of all ages even those of us of advanced age
> I just felt it could have been handled better especially for an adult:what:
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the point, there was nothing to handle. This thread has had a constant us (old ones) /them (young ones) ongoing joke since its original inception, hence the fact i pointed out that you'd obviously not read much of the thread. 
Don't be sorry for invading the thread as i think i can safely talk for the muffin masters when i say your welcome to post. Please read the op and consider joining, I'm running out of muffins to poke with a stick. 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Please read the op and consider joining, I'm running out of muffins to poke with a stick.
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



I know... 
QF stopped posting
Prawesome is at the end of his tether...

Who are we going to abuse next? *horror*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> You guys are all meanies! I'm telling Axis, because he will dent your heads in with a drum stick. Because I'm his cuddly, furry, warm Wolfy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You aren't from USA, that convo doesn't apply to you...  in the United States, schools are required to feed the students...  maybe not the same where you're from...  bottom line, don't speak on matters you know nothing about...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> I know...
> QF stopped posting
> Prawesome is at the end of his tether...
> 
> Who are we going to *abuse* next? *horror*

Click to collapse



Muffin abuse?!  I'll call the cops. :sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> I know...
> QF stopped posting
> Prawesome is at the end of his tether...
> 
> Who are we going to abuse next? *horror*

Click to collapse



Prawesome is still good for the little spoons, don't think he can cope with the pointy stick forever though 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## bad bone (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> That's the point, there was nothing to handle. This thread has had a constant us (old ones) /them (young ones) ongoing joke since its original inception, hence the fact i pointed out that you'd obviously not read much of the thread.
> Don't be sorry for invading the thread as i think i can safely talk for the muffin masters when i say your welcome to post. Please read the op and consider joining, I'm running out of muffins to poke with a stick.
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Read it when it was made .I guess since I don't pledge as I've told my brothers in real life I AM NO ONE'S @&$#!  /as I will tell you I AM NO ONE'S MUFFIN:banghead:
there for I bid you adu:beer:

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> Muffin abuse?!  I'll call the cops. :sly:

Click to collapse



Who ya gonna call, "the cupcake cops" Pfft. 
We could always start on you, 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Who ya gonna call, "the cupcake cops" Pfft.
> We could always start on you,
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Didn't we already...


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Didn't we already...

Click to collapse



I haven't, yet.......... 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> I haven't, yet..........
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



You should, its quite fun!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You aren't from USA, that convo doesn't apply to you...  in the United States, schools are required to feed the students...  maybe not the same where you're from...  bottom line, don't speak on matters you know nothing about...

Click to collapse



In the uk too (well in my school) the school  is required to pay for lunch or u just be a pack lunch person. If people dont eat, the fat dinner ladies will eat the left overs.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You should, its quite fun!

Click to collapse



We keep IT for the dessert. 

jugs, they are going to call copcakes


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I think I've upset bad bone, and people think I'm touchy sometimes 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I think I've upset bad bone, and people think I'm touchy sometimes
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



LOL. People are too easy to upset. IT'S FLIPPIN' INTERNET!!!!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I vouch for you juggles... everyone here should know that if any of us older folk are genuinely upset YOU'LL KNOW.  One time here I politely posted that someone had crossed the line with me.  If it's not blatantly obvious that we're pissed, then lighten up and take your beating in good fun.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I vouch for you juggles... everyone here should know that if any of us older folk are genuinely upset YOU'LL KNOW.  One time here I politely posted that someone had crossed the line with me.  If it's not blatantly obvious that we're pissed, then lighten up and take your beating in good fun.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Its not like i can't take it either, most people just don't put the effort in :sly:

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> _Right.
> 
> All started from someone posting that it's great to watch Northern Lights from his window. I said that I always wanted to see them myself. To which Axis promised me some pics. Yay, pict taken by the person I know!! How cool is that?
> So here it comes in PM_
> ...

Click to collapse



_Here ya go.

All I wanted was a few pics _[/QUOTE]

I just literally spit out my coffee!! 

So awesome! Axis was right, it's much funnier coming from tinky 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## bad bone (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Nah I just think that


don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

howdy folks. lmao at axis and tinky's convo. that woke me up. :what:

it seems i missed the party. 

[cAs]


----------



## bad bone (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Dang it was me playing that game musta been mine

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> Nah I just think thatView attachment 1690414
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse



The funny thing is, quite a lot of us aren't in the op, we havn't joined or taken the muffin, you've obviously assumed that everyone here is a muffin. And i like brains is just a shame not everyone has them. Nice chianti springs to mind when i saw that pic 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> Dang it was me playing that game musta been mine
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse



You do understand that the whole "muffin" thing is meant to be funny, right? 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> howdy folks. lmao at axis and tinky's convo. that woke me up. :what:
> 
> it seems i missed the party.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Yo, cas! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Northern Lights incident is hilarious.  I hear you can see them clear and state legal in Colorado.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I vouch for you juggles... everyone here should know that if any of us older folk are genuinely upset YOU'LL KNOW.  One time here I politely posted that someone had crossed the line with me.  If it's not blatantly obvious that we're pissed, then lighten up and take your beating in good fun.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse








jugg1es said:


> Its not like i can't take it either, most people just don't put the effort in :sly:
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse







cascabel said:


> howdy folks. lmao at axis and tinky's convo. that woke me up. :what:
> 
> it seems i missed the party.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse






eep2378 said:


> You do understand that the whole "muffin" thing is meant to be funny, right?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All of these!


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The funny thing is, quite a lot of us aren't in the op, we havn't joined or taken the muffin, you've obviously assumed that everyone here is a muffin. And i like brains is just a shame not everyone has them. Nice chianti springs to mind when i saw that pic
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



I admit! I've eaten the muffin before! Part of the intercourse!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Northern Lights incident is hilarious.  I hear you can see them clear and state legal in Colorado.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Aww hell I've seen northern lights in the uk

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Aww hell I've seen northern lights in the uk
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Lol I haven't seen northern lights since I left florida!  Miss it dearly, can't find anything "interesting" where I'm at!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Northern Lights incident is hilarious.  I hear you can see them clear and state legal in Colorado.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



should be legalized in more places. 

hey eep. 

[cAs]


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> should be legalized in more places.
> 
> hey eep.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Agreed 100%  if I were to move to cali or colorado I could ver easily get a license (don't think you need one in colorado anymore)...  arthritis is a pain!!!


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> should be legalized in more places.
> 
> hey eep.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Amen to that 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> I admit! I've eaten the muffin before! Part of the intercourse!

Click to collapse



We've had this conversation before I'm sure 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## undercover (Jan 30, 2013)

Am I the only one here who doesn't smoke weed?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't smoke weed?

Click to collapse



Whatchu talkin bout willis?!?!


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't smoke weed?

Click to collapse



Yes! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't admit to smoking weed?

Click to collapse



ftfy 

[cAs]


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't smoke weed?

Click to collapse



I do hope not, half of these are too young 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Ha! I see the story was posted. I gave myself away on that one 

It was funny as hell though.
You can tell I'm burnt out anyways though, right? Most know instantly. Not that it's a good thing..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> I do hope not, half of these are too young
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Although that would explain some of their posts, wouldn't it?


----------



## bad bone (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> should be legalized in more places.
> 
> hey eep.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



God bless you:thumbup:

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Ha! I see the story was posted. I gave myself away on that one
> 
> It was funny as hell though.
> You can tell I'm burnt out anyways though, right? Most know instantly. Not that it's a good thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that its a bad thing either...  its medicinal!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Ha! I see the story was posted. I gave myself away on that one
> 
> It was funny as hell though.
> You can tell I'm burnt out anyways though, right? Most know instantly. Not that it's a good thing..
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought it was bloody hilarious, I'd always had An inkling from small things you've said in the past. 

_ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated. 
Confucius _


----------



## cascabel (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Agreed 100%  if I were to move to cali or colorado I could ver easily get a license (don't think you need one in colorado anymore)...  arthritis is a pain!!!

Click to collapse



hey flast. didn't know you have arthritis. it really is a pain. i've heard one of older cousins (he's 35-40ish, not sure) complaining about it.

[cAs]


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> hey flast. didn't know you have arthritis. it really is a pain. i've heard one of older cousins (he's 35-40ish, not sure) complaining about it.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Yep, in both knees and it is awful!!! Some of the worst pain I've felt in my life at times...  keeps me up at night quite often...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Not that its a bad thing either...  its medicinal!!! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



:thumbup: I like the way you think. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> :thumbup: I like the way you think.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Thanks, you're way of thinking isn't so bad either!  I don't care what those other guys say!!!  I keed, I keed


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> I thought it was bloody hilarious, I'd always had An inkling from small things you've said in the past.
> 
> _ Life is really simple, but we insist on making it complicated.
> Confucius _

Click to collapse



Yea I was trying to give small hints so I wouldn't seem crazy at times.. or something like that 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

Can't believe how mature this thread is today


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

It was a fun day 
I went with the flow

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## bad bone (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Can't believe how mature this thread is today

Click to collapse



Is that your way of calling us old?





Jk....

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

bad bone said:


> Is that your way of calling us old?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, yes. We are old. :/

But that's not always a bad thing


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Well, yes. We are old. :/
> 
> But that's not always a bad thing

Click to collapse



Most of the time its actually a good thing........


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't smoke weed?

Click to collapse



I don't. I've smoked 2 joints in my life, over 10 years ago. I'm the guy who would get caught for EVERYTHING. I'm careful, detail oriented, leave no evidence when I do something (like pour a gallon of water into the gas tank of a car belonging to someone who screwed me over big time). Yet, I'll always be held accountable.

If it was federally legal, I might try it again.




Anyone here ever experience the problem where audio only routes through the 3.5mm jack? It's on my old vibrant, which my son is using. I've tried a couple of different toggle widgets, but he's running AOKP 4.1 and the widgets crash when I try to switch it.  I'll be posting a thread in the proper spot, but thought I'd ask you fine gentlemen/ladies, too.

I don't feel like re-flashing the ROM, and he's 2 months from an upgrade.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I don't. I've smoked 2 joints in my life, over 10 years ago. I'm the guy who would get caught for EVERYTHING. I'm careful, detail oriented, leave no evidence when I do something (like pour a gallon of water into the gas tank of a car belonging to someone who screwed me over big time). Yet, I'll always be held accountable.
> 
> If it was federally legal, I might try it again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reflash the rom ON TOP aka dirty flash


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

That's my next step if there isn't a known solution, I just hate troubleshooting his phone because if there's a problem, it's "ZOMG! Foan broak!"

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> That's my next step if there isn't a known solution, I just hate troubleshooting his phone because if there's a problem, it's "ZOMG! Foan broak!"
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



That's about how it is with the wifes phone...  probably why I haven't rooted her evo lte yet even though I'm itching to check out some roms on it!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> That's about how it is with the wifes phone...  probably why I haven't rooted her evo lte yet even though I'm itching to check out some roms on it!

Click to collapse



Yep! My wife is addicted to physical keyboards, so she went from a rooted G2 running AOKP ICS to the Samsung Relay 4G, which she won't let me root and I don't want to without a forum here for support. It's rock solid, though. Even she doesn't complain about it. Lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Yep! My wife is addicted to physical keyboards, so she went from a rooted G2 running AOKP ICS to the Samsung Relay 4G, which she won't let me root and I don't want to without a forum here for support. It's rock solid, though. Even she doesn't complain about it. Lol
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Lol, I'm a physical keyboard nut also, love my epic 4g, best phone I've ever owned and the support for it on xda was amazing...  went all the way from eclair to a mostly stable Cm10.1 (bluetooth issues, but I've heard that's plaguing most cm10.1 roms right now). With the lack of a quality keyboard phone coming out I just don't know what to upgrade to...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Still on Sprint?  Relay is awesome, really. It's an S4 chip like the US GSIII, but with only 1 gb RAM.  Would work well on any GSM carrier.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## boborone (Jan 31, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Hey all, am now using the confusing and silent hackers keyboard.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at the permissions for that. Sure you want to run that?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Still on Sprint?  Relay is awesome, really. It's an S4 chip like the US GSIII, but with only 1 gb RAM.  Would work well on any GSM carrier.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



I love sprint... unlimited everything and the price isn't too crazy with the wifes discount from work...  I know everybody complains about data speeds on sprint, but I get pretty good speeds, so I can't complain really..


----------



## boborone (Jan 31, 2013)

boborone said:


> Look at the permissions for that. Sure you want to run that?

Click to collapse



Plus that keyboard is only good for shell commands and adb and such where you use words like chroot that auto correct wants to change. Otherwise it's pointless as an everyday keyboard.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I love sprint... unlimited everything and the price isn't too crazy with the wifes discount from work...  I know everybody complains about data speeds on sprint, but I get pretty good speeds, so I can't complain really..

Click to collapse



Just checking on Sprint. What about the Photon Q? I haven't checked on development with it, but it's probably almost non-existent. If not, specs look decent for a Sprint keyboard phone.

Sadly for you keyboardists, they're going the way of the dodo, it seems.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Just checking on Sprint. What about the Photon Q? I haven't checked on development with it, but it's probably almost non-existent. If not, specs look decent for a Sprint keyboard phone.
> 
> Sadly for you keyboardists, they're going the way of the dodo, it seems.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



I looked at the photon q when my wife get her evo lte, the keyboard on that feels, well for lack of a better word, cheap compared to the epics..  I'm just gonna have to A. Get used to not using a hardware keyboard or B. Spend some money on a decent bluetooth one...  probably going with option A.  Friend has a gs3 and I'm in love!!!  The optimus g looks promising also!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I'm on a GSII, wife made me promise to wait the full 2 years for an actual upgrade.

firstworldproblems.jpg

Hopefully by September when I can get full upgrade GS4 and/or next nexus is out on TMO.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm on a GSII, wife made me promise to wait the full 2 years for an actual upgrade.
> 
> firstworldproblems.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My mom just got an s2 (on sprint) she is loving it...  I may wait for the gs4 for my upgrade, but my upgrade is in march and I don't know if I want to wait... lol...
Again firstworldproblems.jpg... lmao


----------



## veeman (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> 62°F today. 17° F tomorrow. That's just messed up, Ohio.

Click to collapse



Lol, you should come to Minnesota. We have crazy weather swings like that all the time.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

i wish i had your problems. lol. funny thing here in the ph an n4 almost as much as an s3. dunno if it's the same anywhere else. 

[cAs]


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



veeman said:


> Lol, you should come to Minnesota. We have crazy weather swings like that all the time.

Click to collapse



No thanks. I hear Minnesota's where Frosty the Snowman lives.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Ohai everyone  morning..



flastnoles11 said:


> All of these!

Click to collapse



iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg

lazy Chris is lazy


undercover said:


> I admit! I've eaten the muffin before! Part of the intercourse!

Click to collapse



didn't we all?




undercover said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't smoke weed?

Click to collapse



I don't smoke.. never tried it, yet..




bad bone said:


> God bless you:thumbup:
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse



if you don't mind .. could you please give a little intro..?

I might have missed something.. but I haven't seen you here or in ot before..

We do give intro so that to know people to whom we are talking to.. you can say its a bit like tradition in this thread..




cascabel said:


> i wish i had your problems. lol. funny thing here in the ph an n4 almost as much as an s3. dunno if it's the same anywhere else.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



India.. same issue 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Good night, all. Bedtime 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



FlyGurl said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol, already did!!  In gli thread...

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Good night, all. Bedtime
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Night eep!  I'm sure I will talk to you tomorrow...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, already did!!  In gli thread...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So did I. They're extremely accurate!  Except for that last one...
http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=joseph


----------



## veeman (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> No thanks. I hear Minnesota's where Frosty the Snowman lives.

Click to collapse



Yes. That's true. But just like all Minnesotans, he is a nice fellow.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



veeman said:


> Yes. That's true. But just like all Minnesotans, he is a nice fellow.

Click to collapse



I want to kill him with fire!


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> Good night, all. Bedtime
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



It's morning here! I've just woke up! 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
_Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
__________________________________________
_Advertisements are brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



LewisGauss said:


> It's morning here! I've just woke up!
> 
> _UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
> _Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
> ...

Click to collapse



I did tell morning

So, stop whining and say morning already..

Oh...... hai louie

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> I did tell morning
> 
> So, stop whining and say morning already..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Deadly! I have a question I need to ask you.


----------



## veeman (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> I want to kill him with fire!

Click to collapse





Y u so mean?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



veeman said:


> Y u so mean?

Click to collapse



My dad says Christmas is the day Frosty fights with the devil.



        ^^^That's from a movie


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Sup frat. How goes it?


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat. How goes it?

Click to collapse



Hey BD. Hope you're doing better.


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Ichigo said:


> Hey BD. Hope you're doing better.

Click to collapse



4th pint of vodka: check


A drunk. I haz one


----------



## bad bone (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> Ohai everyone  morning..
> 
> iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sry I am a troll I am 8'9½" tall 1125lb I come from the middle of nowhere, I like to lurk into threads where I don't belong and post things I should not post


I'm sorry if I won't put my personal information on a hacker site but I don't just give that out anywhere and no 1 should.

I am also sorry if anyone was offend by my remarks.

Sincerely, 
Aka bad bone


don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Am I the only one here who doesn't smoke weed?

Click to collapse



Nope. I tried it but didn't see the big fascination so I didn't bother carrying on with it.


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## bad bone (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



tallyforeman said:


> This..................

Click to collapse



First post nice tally

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> Sry I am a troll I am 8'9½" tall 1125lb I come from the middle of nowhere, I like to lurk into threads where I don't belong and post things I should not postView attachment 1690908
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse



We have enough immature kids who frequent this thread, if you want to post, great, but let's not turn this thread into trash with your garbage, k, thanks....


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> We have enough immature kids who frequent this thread, if you want to post, great, but let's not turn this thread into trash with your garbage, k, thanks....

Click to collapse



*thanks* 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy morning everyone


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> *thanks*
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bad bone (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Lock the before in!
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Ummm ummmm 

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Looks like another for my ignore list..............


----------



## bad bone (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> We have enough immature kids who frequent this thread, if you want to post, great, but let's not turn this thread into trash with your garbage, k, thanks....

Click to collapse



Not sure what's immature about anonymity but if you can't take a joke I guess I will let myself out and good luck with the attitude

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



joytoy28 said:


> Happy morning everyone

Click to collapse



Hey! How are you?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> Not sure what's immature about anonymity but if you can't take a joke I guess I will let myself out and good luck with the attitudeView attachment 1690960
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse



This thread isn't about being anonymous, its about making friends, if you aren't here for that, stay out...  easy as that...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> Not sure what's immature about anonymity but if you can't take a joke I guess I will let myself out and good luck with the attitudeView attachment 1690960
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse



Have you even bothered to read the OP?
That must be a silly question because if you had, you notice that most of the members of this thread have made a legit introduction post.


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> Sry I am a troll I am 8'9½" tall 1125lb I come from the middle of nowhere, I like to lurk into threads where I don't belong and post things I should not postView attachment 1690908
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse



not the type of intro I asked:sly:




bad bone said:


> First post nice tally
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse




bad bone said:


> Ummm ummmm View attachment 1690951
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ogd x d2g x2 gs3
> old ladies    ^

Click to collapse



don't you know that.. past should be left unstirred.. you are on the verge of getting reported unless you right your posting attitude..

We are very tolerant here.. but don't take it as a leniency.. you will be very wrong then..

*Its Always better to read OP post and understand what's written there.. before posting in thread and making yourself a fool*




flastnoles11 said:


> Looks like another for my ignore list..............

Click to collapse



I hate to do this man.. may be its finally time to test this feature 


 my pm is always open to all . You can gtalk me if you want.. ask away
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Morning people!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> This thread isn't about being anonymous, its about making friends, if you aren't here for that, stay out...  easy as that...

Click to collapse



this ^^^^



KidCarter93 said:


> Have you even bothered to read the OP?
> That must be a silly question because if you had, you notice that most of the members of this thread have made a legit introduction post.
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



and this too ^^

Hi KC, chris.. what's up?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## K.A. (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Morning, folks!
What up? 

Cheers,
K.A.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> this ^^^^
> 
> and this too ^^
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey 
Just thinking about making an intro even though I'm not pledging. I keep changing my mind about it 
What about you?


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Morning people!

Click to collapse



oh late raiser! How do you do?

Btw..a big thanks for not quoting my post in feedback thread man:thumbup:

You saved some more embarrassing 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Yo, uzair..long time no see at frat..



> Hey ￼
> Just thinking about making an intro even though I'm not pledging. I keep changing my mind about it ￼
> What about you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess most of us know you well enough already..

But if you feel like doing it.. I say doooooo eeeeeeet:thumbup:

I'm just bored as hell man.. I wish I could fast forward reading time


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Morning people!

Click to collapse



Good morning... roo?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> I guess most of us know you well enough already..
> 
> I'm just bored as hell man.. I wish I could fast forward reading time

Click to collapse



That's the main reason why I'm thinking against it. I'll make my mind up either way later anyway :thumbup:

I'm working on building a time machine. Once I'm done, I'll rent it to you 

Btw, what was it that you wrote in the feedback thread? I noticed that you'd edited it but didn't see it at first 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> oh late raiser! How do you do?
> 
> Btw..a big thanks for not quoting my post in feedback thread man:thumbup:
> 
> You saved some more embarrassing

Click to collapse



Haa..knew you would edit and moreover FS cleaned it, so it's fine.
This thread is moving faster than mafia, more than 10 pages last night. 

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Good morning... roo?

Click to collapse



Hey itchy! :laugh:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> That's the main reason why I'm thinking against it. I'll make my mind up either way later anyway :thumbup:
> 
> I'm working on building a time machine. Once I'm done, I'll rent it to you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I say dooo eeeet!!!  I've seen you around xda for a while now but we've never been really introduced...  my intro is in the op if you want to know more about me... .  Names chris and its a pleasure having you in this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Hi KC, chris.. what's up?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Sup deadly?  You always seem to come on right around the time I'm gonna be going to bed... may stay up a little later tonight so I can chat it up with the night crew for a change... :thumbup:


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> That's the main reason why I'm thinking against it. I'll make my mind up either way later anyway :thumbup:
> 
> I'm working on building a time machine. Once I'm done, I'll rent it to you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But... but... but... you left the dooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeet part

Its not hard is it?

all you had to will be copy from the "that" thread.. and paste here with little modification I guess?


Since you are building a time machine.. why don't use it and see it

Nothing man.. I multi quoted posts here and added a post of that thread.. by quoting it first and getting content copied.. then discarding the post.

But dumb tapatalk kept on posting on the feedback thread even though I was inside this thread...

It was quite embarrassing I tell you.. I looked like a noob who don't know how to operate in app:sly::sly::banghead:

I tried reposting here 3 times... all in vain.. finally fired up the browser and fixed the shi.t... quite funny.. but nightmare to me.. considering the frat chit chat got posted in feedback thread.. 


roofrider said:


> Haa..knew you would edit and moreover FS cleaned it, so it's fine.
> This thread is moving faster than mafia, more than 10 pages last night.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



ya, still thanks lol.. well, our thread used to move like its ass on fire.. but now its much quoted down these days..

We went over 60+ pages / day.. those days were maps time..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey! How are you?

Click to collapse



fine here bro. busy with my business.. need to relax sometimes


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



joytoy28 said:


> fine here bro. busy with my business.. need to relax sometimes

Click to collapse



What business do you have? I mean you have your own firm or something? 



			
				flastnoles11 said:
			
		

> Sup deadly? You always seem to come on right around the time I'm gonna be going to bed... may stay up a little later tonight so I can chat it up with the night crew for a change... ￼

Click to collapse



lol.. I'm almost always here.. except for the 4-6 hours which I sleep 

We are the day crew though
So, how things are at home?

Tried reading "about a boy"??
I guess you forgot

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> considering the frat chit chat got posted in feedback thread..
> 
> We went over 60+ pages / day.. those days were maps time..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The thought alone is enough to give me nightmares! 
Also, my mapsing days are over. All though I was a masting mapser. 




joytoy28 said:


> fine here bro. busy with my business.. need to relax sometimes

Click to collapse



That's cool.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> What business do you have? I mean you have your own firm or something?
> 
> lol.. I'm almost always here.. except for the 4-6 hours which I sleep
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol haven't read or attempted to read it...  yet...  and things are going well...  wifey has started to come to terms with it, things could be better, but I can't really complain!  How's things with you and the hostel life???


----------



## K.A. (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Too many people with too much time on their hands here.. *sigh*

_Quality > Quantity _

Cheers,
K.A.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol haven't read or attempted to read it...  yet...  and things are going well...  wifey has started to come to terms with it, things could be better, but I can't really complain!  How's things with you and the hostel life???

Click to collapse



good to hear that.. good:thumbup:

I am in native from a week.. tomorrow getting back to hostel.. dreading it

Apart from that.. just reading reading.. and some more of it..

I say read that nao! That can be quite a good read for your current state.. I mean the stress.. that book will surely help.. try mobile9.com to get ebooks of that.. you can epub versions..
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> good to hear that.. good:thumbup:
> 
> I am in native from a week.. tomorrow getting back to hostel.. dreading it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hostel? I thought ur college was somewhere in the city


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



King ACE said:


> Too many people with too much time on their hands here.. *sigh*
> 
> _Quality > Quantity _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Just because you started your experiments late with Android and don't have time to chat anymore.. doesn't mean we all have to do same now. . Many did that long back. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I say dooo eeeet!!!  I've seen you around xda for a while now but we've never been really introduced...  my intro is in the op if you want to know more about me... .  Names chris and its a pleasure having you in this thread!

Click to collapse



Look at the end of this post 
I've already read all the intros, so I came prepared  As you said, we haven't really spoke but it's also been good seeing you around 


Deadly. said:


> But... but... but... you left the dooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeet part
> 
> Its not hard is it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll write it from scratch so more effort is put in 

Before I write it though, what a noob moment for you 


Here goes, I guess...

I'm James Carter. I'm 19 and I'm from England.
I'm the most confident and awesome person that has ever existed, that's a fact. Another fact is that it's literally impossible to honestly hate me.

My username comes from when I used to rap on stage. Simply because I was 15 at the time and my surname is Carter. The 93 is the year of birth.
I started my XDA journey around 10 months ago and was never really a noob. I've since gone on to post across a multitude of forums, which is indicative by my post count.
After receiving help from others on here I decided to start giving back what I could, even though that mainly just meant writing guides.
I got my RC title after 6 months and suddenly became ever so slightly more awesome.

Outside of XDA, I work as a general IT maintenance guy/office guy. Hopefully I'll start working for Barclays bank soon (just because the money is great and not a bad job either).
I'm basically an anti-stereotype because even though the general public class me as a thug based on what I wear and the music I listen to, I'm really the complete opposite.

I was on national TV 3 years ago as I (and others on my college course) had made a video aiming to put an end to knife crime.
That is probably the thing I'm most proud of.

My name is James and I'm an alcoholic....... Okay, I'm not but I was quite bad before but luckily I started sorting my life out and now only drink once a week normally.

Oh and one more thing before I finish this intro, I'm AWESOME 

Over And Out!


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

We have a thug here


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

@KidCarter93 Wow you sound awesome.  Awesome.  *Awesome*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Look at the end of this post
> I've already read all the intros, so I came prepared  As you said, we haven't really spoke but it's also been good seeing you around
> 
> I'll write it from scratch so more effort is put in
> ...

Click to collapse







Awesome intro!!!  I feel like I know you on a personal level now!!!  And I totally agree with the sterotypes thing, I too listen to rap music (not the crap put out now, more quality rappers with real things to say) and dress in "baggier" clothes than most, but I am a genuinely nice guy who would give the shirt off my back to someone in need...  I hate it when people label me as a "thug" or (I hate this word, but here it comes) "wigger" just because of the clothes I wear or the music I listen to... quite annoying...


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> We have a thug here

Click to collapse



IKR

And one of a kind too...

Who calls himself awesome..

/yo prawn.. you have a relative here?
@KC.. I might say you are very near to awesome word.. not so sure about prawn though 

@roof.. I live in hostel since my home town is 7-8 hours journey from my college.. yes college is at city.. not my home though..
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> We have a thug here

Click to collapse



Only in a past life 


Ichigo said:


> @KidCarter93 Wow you sound awesome.  Awesome.  *Awesome*

Click to collapse



I know right 
How awesome 


flastnoles11 said:


> [/hide]
> Awesome intro!!!  I feel like I know you on a personal level now!!!  And I totally agree with the sterotypes thing, I too listen to rap music (not the crap put out now, more quality rappers with real things to say) and dress in "baggier" clothes than most, but I am a genuinely nice guy who would give the shirt off my back to someone in need...  I hate it when people label me as a "thug" or (I hate this word, but here it comes) "wigger" just because of the clothes I wear or the music I listen to... quite annoying...

Click to collapse



I was gonna write more but didn't wanna make the post too big 
It's mad how stereotypes still play a huge part in people's opinions whether they admit it or not.
I've mainly noticed over the last couple of weeks, since I've had to wear a suit for a course I'm currently on, how quickly people's opinion on me will change. People who would normally avoid me because of what I wear are suddenly approaching me and starting conversations with me.
That's why I wrote "What a difference" when I posted my suit picture in RC last week.


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @roof.. I live in hostel since my home town is 7-8 hours journey from my college.. yes college is at city.. not my home though..
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Oh alright. I thought you were put up in Bangalore too.
I was in a residential college/hostel for a few yrs too, fun in it's own way.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hello world. You guys really have a lot of time to post here. 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
_Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
__________________________________________
_Advertisements are brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Only in a past life

Click to collapse



Hahaa welcome back to OT.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



LewisGauss said:


> Hello world. You guys really have a lot of time to post here.
> 
> _UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
> _Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a lot of time to do a lot of things, posting here is just one of them...  after all, its not called a mobile phone for no reason...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Hahaa welcome back to OT.

Click to collapse



As I've said to others, this is just a part time occurrence :what:



I wonder if Apex will add my intro to the OP even though I'm not part of the frat? Someone ask him for me, when he's online 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Anyways, bedtime!  Night everyone!


----------



## hoaxdream (Jan 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> What business do you have? I mean you have your own firm or something?

Click to collapse



yea, my own cafe shop


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

joytoy28 said:


> yea, my own cafe shop

Click to collapse



Cool man 

And 'night flast!


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



joytoy28 said:


> yea, my own cafe shop

Click to collapse



nice man:thumbup:

@Chris.. night man.. sleep easy
@KC.. sure thang

our friendly visited posted his rant here lol
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37407770

Again without reading op post

Face palm @ friendly visiter 
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

That was a rant?


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> nice man:thumbup:
> 
> @Chris.. night man.. sleep easy
> @KC.. sure thang
> ...

Click to collapse



I dunno why he posted there, but i think he was a part of that droid OT thread which tally's thread is about.


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> I dunno why he posted there, but i think he was a part of that droid OT thread which tally's thread is about.

Click to collapse



Aah lol.. I got into trouble then.. I would have to edit my post

Edit: its his first post there.. so I'm safe
@kc ...my brain didn't get any better term to explain it..:sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> Aah lol.. I got into trouble then.. I would have to edit my post
> 
> Edit: its his first post there.. so I'm safe
> @kc ...my brain didn't get any better term to explain it..:sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Moan would've been a better choice 

I couldn't help making a post in that thread in response to him 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Aah lol.. I got into trouble then.. I would have to edit my post
> 
> Edit: its his first post there.. so I'm safe
> @kc ...my brain didn't get any better term to explain it..:sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol let it be, kc will cover for you.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Lol let it be, kc will cover you.

Click to collapse



THIS 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Moan would've been a better choice
> 
> I couldn't help making a post in that thread in response to him
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i had that meme too.. i was annoyed & missed a good opportunity 

Damn auto correct fails today:sly:


roofrider said:


> Lol let it be, kc will cover for you.

Click to collapse



I thought you would 

Ya, KC.. it might not come to that though

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

You guys make it seem as if all I do is rant at people 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> You guys make it seem as if all I do is rant at people
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



as if that needs to be said out loud


Also, instead of time machine.. build a typing machine.. which reads your mind and types that.. you write a lot of big (rant)posts usually 
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Good morning guys. One more day till weekend 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> as if that needs to be said out loud
> 
> 
> Also, instead of time machine.. build a typing machine.. which reads your mind and types that.. you write a lot of big (rant)posts usually
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't ranted in ages. I guess I'm losing my touch 

I'll build that once I've built a time machine. I'll have unlimited time to create it that way 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hello people... and KC. 

Just got back from movies with my wife.  Y'all have been busy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

@KC, you do know that the most confident and awesome person that ever existed is that Dos Equis guy, right? 

"Stay thirsty my friends" 

Regarding intro, bout time! Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey Jezza 

And Dos Equis? Dafuq?


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Well, I think I'll leave you "big boys" alone and go bed.  Don't get into too much trouble!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Jezza
> 
> And Dos Equis? Dafuq?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't know about "The most interesting man in the world"? Google that now. He's from a series of Dos Equis beer commercials.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Jezza
> 
> And Dos Equis? Dafuq?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You tube it! Guess you guys don't get those commercials in the UK? 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> You don't know about "The most interesting man in the world"? Google that now. He's from a series of Dos Equis beer commercials.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Oh, that guy. I never knew his name 


eep2378 said:


> You tube it! Guess you guys don't get those commercials in the UK?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I've never seen that advert, no. But it may show over here though.

I'm more interesting than him. He just pretends to do everything, whereas I actually do all the awesome stuff I say I do 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> You don't know about "The most interesting man in the world"? Google that now. He's from a series of Dos Equis beer commercials.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



The "I don't always X, but when I do, I Y" guy?


----------



## K.A. (Jan 31, 2013)

We have bigger houses but smaller families: 
We have more degrees but less sense;
more knowledge but less judgements;
more experts but more problems;
more medicines, but less healthiness.
We've been all the way to the moon and back,
but we have trouble crossing the street
to meet the new neighbour.
We build more computers
to hold more information,
to produce more copies than ever,
but we have less communication.
We have become long on quantity
but short on quality.
These are times of fast foods,
but slow digestion;
tall man, but short character;
steep profits, but shallow relationships.
It is time when there is much in the window
but nothing in the room.

- Dalai Lama


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Morning muffins

Ruddy flow beta has expired and i cant get the update :banghead::banghead: didnt get my email and the site page wont open,guess its back to swype for me 

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> Ruddy flow beta has expired and i cant get the update :banghead::banghead: didnt get my email and the site page wont open,guess its back to swype for me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning. Swiftkey? http://www.swiftkey.net/flow/ works for me.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You aren't from USA, that convo doesn't apply to you...  in the United States, schools are required to feed the students...  maybe not the same where you're from...  bottom line, don't speak on matters you know nothing about...

Click to collapse



Well, the same rule applies in the UK. So I do have knowledge on the matter. Therefore, your point is invalid.







undercover said:


> We keep IT for the dessert.
> 
> jugs, they are going to call copcakes

Click to collapse



Hey! Meanie!






KidCarter93 said:


> That's the main reason why I'm thinking against it. I'll make my mind up either way later anyway :thumbup:
> 
> I'm working on building a time machine. Once I'm done, I'll rent it to you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




My TARDIS is still better than whatever you will make, and, it's more awesome than you and Dos Equis, combined. 






flastnoles11 said:


> [/hide]
> Awesome intro!!!  I feel like I know you on a personal level now!!!  And I totally agree with the sterotypes thing, I too listen to rap music (not the crap put out now, more quality rappers with real things to say) and dress in "baggier" clothes than most, but I am a genuinely nice guy who would give the shirt off my back to someone in need...  I hate it when people label me as a "thug" or (I hate this word, but here it comes) "wigger" just because of the clothes I wear or the music I listen to... quite annoying...

Click to collapse



Like Hopsin?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

So, kids are up? 


:banghead:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

undercover said:


> So, kids are up?
> 
> 
> :banghead:

Click to collapse



They weren't but now you are here. 
btw where are the photos that you shot the other day?


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

You guys can't stop thinking about be for even a second, can you? 
Lots of mentions about me in the last 30 pages, you grandpas can spam alright 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Morning. Swiftkey? http://www.swiftkey.net/flow/ works for me.

Click to collapse



Having issues with the stock browser, finally got it sorted. Cheers 






undercover said:


> So, kids are up?
> 
> 
> :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse




Looks that way 






Prawesome said:


> You guys can't stop thinking about be for even a second, can you?
> Lots of mentions about me in the last 30 pages, you grandpas can spam alright
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Only because i wanted to jab you with the sharp end of a 10 foot pole

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## _Variable (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Haii

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Only because i wanted to jab you with the sharp end of a 10 foot pole
> 
> _ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
> —Robert Wilensky _

Click to collapse









le random signature o.o


----------



## werked (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> So, kids are up?
> 
> 
> :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Its lunch time already??


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> They weren't but now you are here.
> btw where are the photos that you shot the other day?

Click to collapse



Which ones? Of airport or preggie photo shoot? Airport was fail since for some reason the last door to the window wouldn't open on my card (i did test it a week ago and worked fine ) 
Preggie ones I have not finished processing yet, but I won't show all of them. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

undercover said:


> Which ones? Of airport or preggie photo shoot? Airport was fail since for some reason the last door to the window wouldn't open on my card (i did test it a week ago and worked fine )
> Preggie ones I have not finished processing yet, but I won't show all of them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh bad luck.
Hey 3000 thanks and 8,888 posts you got there. 
Don't post or you'll spoil it lol


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Oh bad luck.
> Hey 3000 thanks and 8,888 posts you got there.
> Don't post or you'll spoil it lol

Click to collapse



I gave him a thanks



____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I gave him a thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol you just bought yourself another slap. Congrats! :laugh:


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Lol you just bought yourself another slap. Congrats! :laugh:

Click to collapse



I haven't Deadly slapped yet, have I? 
About the time 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



What's the fail in that? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Morning undercover, deadly and anyone else up and or lurking

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Morning undercover, deadly and anyone else up and or lurking
> 
> _ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
> —Robert Wilensky _

Click to collapse



You ignored me
Me hasz sadz 

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What's the fail in that?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Funnyjunk images don't show up here, only you can see them. Not exactly sure why though...archer said something about caches a long time back and i haz forgot.


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Morning undercover, deadly and anyone else up and or lurking
> 
> _ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
> —Robert Wilensky _

Click to collapse



Morning. 
So i had to take stool sample to hospital today (for my girl), and that reminded me of an incident we had with my boy when he was around two. 
He had constipation for quite a while, for about half a year or so (no silly remarks, most parents have gone through that). Because it hurt, he was afraid of doing it and was holding it till the last moment. So, we see it coming, take his bottoms off (everything) and wait. He cries and is extremely scared and is doing his best to hold it in. Thing is you can't do much against the nature and we see it's THE TIME. Now next happened in just seconds. I pick him up, this for some reason accelerates the process, so I run with him in one hand (only about two meter), see stuff coming out, CATCH it with my free hand(pure reflexes) , put him on the pot and stand there looking at my other hand thinking what to do with it. 
We have a saying back home that parent "clean up their kids ****" meaning that parents do everything for the kids. THAT gave it a literal meaning to our family 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> You ignored me
> Me hasz sadz
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh, didums. You going to spit the dummy now? 

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> I haven't Deadly slapped yet, have I?
> About the time
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




And what is this world coming to

Thanking someone gets you a slap from that person?

Tch tch.... ungrateful 




jugg1es said:


> Morning undercover, deadly and anyone else up and or lurking
> 
> _ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
> —Robert Wilensky _

Click to collapse



morning juggs.. what's up?




Prawesome said:


> What's the fail in that?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



it didn't show up in app either...

Obvious fail is obvious 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> And what is this world coming to
> 
> Thanking someone gets you a slap from that person?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You haven't noticed the pun? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

LMFAO!!! That some funny sh*t undercover.


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> LMFAO!!! That some funny sh*t undercover.

Click to collapse



Oh, I've got few more stories about kids. Vomiting bug was class. Projectile vomiting and all that. My niece was first one to go down with it. Never ever seen anything like that. I'm not exaggerating, distance was at least 2 meters! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> You haven't noticed the pun?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought of that.. but then I thought its fail english

Oh well..

And prawn.. EPIC FAIL

View attachment 1691643

About time you learn that you can't have %2 in link.. which is used when spaces are included in URL..

Face [email protected]

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Funnyjunk images don't show up here, only you can see them. Not exactly sure why though...archer said something about caches a long time back and i haz forgot.

Click to collapse



Then your internet connection is the fail, not me 







undercover said:


> Morning.
> So i had to take stool sample to hospital today (for my girl), and that reminded me of an incident we had with my boy when he was around two.
> He had constipation for quite a while, for about half a year or so (no silly remarks, most parents have gone through that). Because it hurt, he was afraid of doing it and was holding it till the last moment. So, we see it coming, take his bottoms off (everything) and wait. He cries and is extremely scared and is doing his best to hold it in. Thing is you can't do much against the nature and we see it's THE TIME. Now next happened in just seconds. I pick him up, this for some reason accelerates the process, so I run with him in one hand (only about two meter), see stuff coming out, CATCH it with my free hand(pure reflexes) , put him on the pot and stand there looking at my other hand thinking what to do with it.
> We have a saying back home that parent "clean up their kids ****" meaning that parents do everything for the kids. THAT gave it a literal meaning to our family
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know if i should say yuck....or lol....

le random signature o.o

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I thought of that.. but then I thought its fail english
> 
> Oh well..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does 


le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Oh, I've got few more stories about kids. Vomiting bug was class. Projectile vomiting and all that. My niece was first one to go down with it. Never ever seen anything like that. I'm not exaggerating, distance was at least 2 meters!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've seen plenty of that over the years 







Deadly. said:


> I thought of that.. but then I thought its fail english
> 
> Oh well..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Undercover doesn't do fail in English, for an eastern European his grasp and understanding of the language is better than most natives 

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> I've seen plenty of that over the years
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, thank You, Sir. 

Did you see the story on previous page? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Then your internet connection is the fail, not me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yuck.... When you have to act quick yuck only comes into account later. We had a good laugh though. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oh, I've got few more stories about kids. Vomiting bug was class. Projectile vomiting and all that. My niece was first one to go down with it. Never ever seen anything like that. I'm not exaggerating, distance was at least 2 meters!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahaaa 2 meters!! Would love to hear those. :laugh:
I once launched a gum from my mouth when i coughed and it landed straight on my cousins forehead. That was when i was a kid.

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Then your internet connection is the fail, not me
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Nope nope nope :banghead::banghead:
Nope :faceplalm:

funnyjunk fail is funnyjunk fail.


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Hahaaa 2 meters!! Would love to hear those. :laugh:
> I once launched a gum from my mouth when i coughed and it landed straight on my cousins forehead. That was when i was a kid.

Click to collapse



Lol. That's funny. 

Another one. 
Finished school day and we're walking home. Probably about 15 of us and somehow ended up in two groups. We were at the front, about 5 meters ahead. So my mate finished his cigarette and flicked it UP. In about 5 seconds we hear someone screaming behind us. Cigarette butt landed inside of his collar at the back. We did have a good laugh while he danced and tried to tap his own back. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Lmao! Some nice stories going around today lol..

I had such moments too..

I was having dinner with my hostel mates on a table with around 8-10 people..

We always joke around on each other a lot.. and some one made a hell of a joke..

And I had just put rice in my mouth... I guess you can imagine now.. 

I spit it out in a burst
And it fell into 5 people's plate and 2 of my friends who were sitting in front of me got pasted on their face and shirt.. it was a mess.. I apologized so many times that day lol..

But we all just laughed about it..
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> Lmao! Some nice stories going around today lol..
> 
> I had such moments too..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. You should have said that you just wanted to share 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Lol. You should have said that you just wanted to share
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol.. ya right.. that would have surely helped in that situation 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol..keep the stories going, i catch you guys later.
Muffin needs a muffin workout. 

Just googled muffin workout and   i don't have a muffin top btw.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

This is awesome, keep the stories going!

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 31, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Oh, that guy. I never knew his name
> 
> I've never seen that advert, no. But it may show over here though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he doesn't pretend


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> he doesn't pretend

Click to collapse



That was random :screwy:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> That was random :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check pm

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> Check pm
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



You check pm


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You check pm

Click to collapse



No, you check pm. 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> No, you check pm.
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



No YOU check pm


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 31, 2013)

undercover said:


> That was random :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its called being in a different time zone, and going back to see the stuff I missed


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

All these pm's 

WHERE'S MINE? 

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## _Variable (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Spwaking of pms, havent checked mine since ages...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Morning all.  I'm reminded of my own parenting story.

My son was going through potty training. He had peeing down. My wife got that done by frustratedly blurting out "If you pee in the toilet, we'll buy you a goldfish." This quickly lead to a 46 gallon aquarium.

Poo was a different story. The kid just refused. So, one fine Saturday afternoon, we're at home, and we see him... clearly making THE FACE. We knew it was coming.  So I make him take off his pants and underwear, and stand in the bathroom.  He's screaming, crying, begging for a diaper.  Finally, he lost out to nature and, I kid you not, a 1 ft log shot a good 6 ft across the bathroom, landing on the tile floor.  We still laugh at rocket log sometimes.  It was like a damn missile.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Morning all.  I'm reminded of my own parenting story.
> 
> My son was going through potty training. He had peeing down. My wife got that done by frustratedly blurting out "If you pee in the toilet, we'll buy you a goldfish." This quickly lead to a 46 gallon aquarium.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Did it help? 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> All these pm's
> 
> WHERE'S MINE?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your pm. 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Lol. Did it help?
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope I've over it :sly:

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Nope I've over it :sly:
> 
> _ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
> —Robert Wilensky _

Click to collapse



Your auto correct messes up your grammar.... 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Your auto correct messes up your grammar....
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



Ohh, balderdash

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Wondering where our good ol odetoandroid is ...

Last page was really fun..lol :thumbup:

le random signature o.o


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Lol. Did it help?
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, he does use the toilet now. 

Of course, it took a while of "Is that the face? Damn... rush him to the toilet!!!"

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I didn't get one pm:sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> I didn't get one pm:sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Check your pm


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Everyone check you pm's

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## _akash (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I didnt get any.
Swype doesnt have auto correct.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Wondering where our good ol odetoandroid is ...
> 
> Last page was really fun..lol :thumbup:
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



PM incoming. 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey everyone, whats up?


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> PM incoming.
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



U saw my pm?

I didn't get a reply

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> U saw my pm?
> 
> I didn't get a reply
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Saw it. There was no question to reply to 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Everyone's having a pm orgy here.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Everyone here has pms except me! 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Everyone here has pms except me!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



I dont have any PM's at the moment, but I dont like to get PM's because when I do get PM's I get them from noobs that ask's stupid questions about obvius stuff.


----------



## Adi Shakthi (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Its behari allu...... (potatoes)....
Full of fart 100% guarantee. ....
Ha ha ha

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Everyone here has pms except me!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



You check PM too. 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Everyone here has pms except me!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Now you have one


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I didn't say pm's. :sly:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I didn't say pm's. :sly:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



I see what you did there 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adi Shakthi (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



InfinityFTW said:


> I see what you did there
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Opening________
Why moon does not have gravity. ..snd what is infinite -infinite. ...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

What's this talk about PM's? Or pmsing. Or whatever the heck you guys are talking about.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 31, 2013)

Pm's, Pm's...........everywhere


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey I got a pm too!!!  But not from anyone here  its about a new rom to test for GB


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey I got a pm too!!!  But not from anyone here  its about a new rom to test for GB

Click to collapse



U do now!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey I got a pm too!!!  But not from anyone here  its about a new rom to test for GB

Click to collapse



I got a PM that says "Lol".


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

no one sent me PM


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> no one sent me PM

Click to collapse



U got me buddy. :crying:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> no one sent me PM

Click to collapse



Check nao

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

roofrider said:


> U got me buddy. :crying:

Click to collapse



i want cookies


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i want cookies

Click to collapse



Go to random websites and then u will have soo many cookies

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Go to random websites and then u will have soo many cookies
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i have rootkits,
many many rootkits


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i want cookies

Click to collapse



It's on your hard drive, shouldn't be that hard to find them.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's on your hard drive, shouldn't be that hard to find them.

Click to collapse



i sniffs you cookies and takes your paypal


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i want cookies

Click to collapse








_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> _ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
> —Robert Wilensky _

Click to collapse



Why not? :sly:

le random signature o.o


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Why not? :sly:
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Not prawns anyway 


_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Not prawns anyway
> View attachment 1692547
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



:|
I am goings to change my username :sly:

le random signature o.o


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> :|
> I am goings to change my username :sly:
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



To Mr. Plankton? 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> To Mr. Plankton?
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



Nah, krill sounds better 

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 31, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> :|
> I am goings to change my username :sly:
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Change it to Prawns, NAO! lol (that way we'll have to come up with something else)


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Alan.. don't reply to Carl.. ignore.. don't come to it till 1 more page gets over.. please don't get involved..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Pretty quiet day 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Penaeus

Is even better! 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Alan.. don't reply to Carl.. ignore.. don't come to it till 1 more page gets over.. please don't get involved..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



:what:

Gimme an intro, Alan's deathnotice? And Carl?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> :|
> I am goings to change my username :sly:
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Shrimpsome? :what:

dafuq is going on in here? 

[cAs]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Alan.. don't reply to Carl.. ignore.. don't come to it till 1 more page gets over.. please don't get involved..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



****,
i read it too late,

gadamet
Y U NO PM?


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> ****,
> i read it too late,
> 
> goddamit,
> Y U NO PM?

Click to collapse



Is it that guy that's pestering your forums? 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> ****,
> i read it too late,
> 
> gadamet
> Y U NO PM?

Click to collapse



I was on whatsapp

@undercover.. he is another guy who got into fight with the guy I mentioned to you..

@roof.. Alan is deathnotice01.. Carl... forget him..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

undercover said:


> Is it that guy that's pestering your forums?
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



nope,
avijit is the guy who's annoyingly pestering our forum,
carl is his archnemesis,

they are in a full-nuclear war on each other

im not siding with anyone though,
but i hate avijit because of his lack of brains


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> Is it that guy that's pestering your forums?
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



Carl is someone in the SGY forum :sly:
that's all I know

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

undercover said:


> Penaeus
> 
> Is even better!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Irukandji wins.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Carl is someone in the SGY forum :sly:
> that's all I know
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



and prawn is well.... prawn


----------



## bad bone (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> That was a rant?
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Nope not a rant just the facts
And don't worry I'll leave your thread alone as I can see I'm not welcome

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> nope,
> avijit is the guy who's annoyingly pestering our forum,
> carl is his archnemesis,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No wonder they want to close down all the OT threads.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> Nope not a rant just the facts
> And don't worry I'll leave your thread alone as I can see I'm no
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ...

Click to collapse



What thread?


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Carl is someone in the SGY forum :sly:
> that's all I know
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Yeah. Hez account was dissabled for a reason i dont know. Avijit is a guy who thinks hes awsome.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> nope,
> avijit is the guy who's annoyingly pestering our forum,
> carl is his archnemesis,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just...one...link...please...alan...before i go to sleep.

hey kc. what have you been up to? i rarely see you nowadays.

[cAs]


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> just...one...link...please...alan...before i go to sleep.
> 
> hey kc. what have you been up to? i rarely see you nowadays.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1698253 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No wonder they want to close down all the OT threads.

Click to collapse



OT threads are fine,
it's just a few doofuses that's making it garbage


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1698253
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









where is that, anyway? i'm on tapatalk so...

[cAs]


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hey Cas 

Alan, PM me details about Carl, alvijit or whatever is happening. I'm too nosey but can't be bothered to read it all 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> where is that, anyway? i'm on tapatalk so...
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Low end devices - galaxy y general - ot thread

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> Nope not a rant just the facts
> And don't worry I'll leave your thread alone as I can see I'm not welcome
> 
> don't be scared it's only a phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing like that.
This is a public forum, everyone is welcome. We are just asking you not to post stupid crap mate 

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Cas
> 
> Alan, PM me details about Carl, alvijit or whatever is happening. I'm too nosey but can't be bothered to read it all
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did alan pm u

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> Did alan pm u
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not yet, but I've only just posted it. Patience is a virtue young one!


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Feels good watchin' netflix and drinking Smoothie knowing that i have Friday off 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> No wonder they want to close down all the OT threads.

Click to collapse



nope.. not out thread.. they fought in rom threads.  And in fb group it was hilarious..



cascabel said:


> just...one...link...please...alan...before i go to sleep.
> 
> hey kc. what have you been up to? i rarely see you nowadays.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



check my recent posts.. you will get the link easily..




KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Cas
> 
> Alan, PM me details about Carl, alvijit or whatever is happening. I'm too nosey but can't be bothered to read it all
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will gtalk you about it

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Deadly. said:


> check my recent posts.. you will get the link easily..
> 
> 
> I will gtalk you about it
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok cheers 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> OT threads are fine,
> it's just a few doofuses that's making it garbage

Click to collapse



Think only Samsung's mod team has decided not to remove them. Htc's, lg's, and moto's ot threads are gone.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

@deadly: i don't have your gtalk. mind pm'ing me? i'll add you if it's okay. 

[cAs]


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 31, 2013)

YO, peeps!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> YO, peeps!

Click to collapse



Hey eep! Whats up?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> @deadly: i don't have your gtalk. mind pm'ing me? i'll add you if it's okay.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



ofcourse its ok
Sent

Hi eep

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> YO, peeps!

Click to collapse



hey p-eep.  and also, night everyone. i'm about to fall asleep. just trying to stay awake. 

[cAs]


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



cascabel said:


> hey p-eep.  and also, night everyone. i'm about to fall asleep. just trying to stay awake.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Good dreams. Ot where i post in is Dead

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bad bone (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Nothing like that.
> This is a public forum, everyone is welcome. We are just asking you not to post stupid crap mate
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



If you look at my first post on this forum the only reason I posted here in the first place was from my point of view someone was being a bully and was only pointing to that fact!
And instead of telling me nicely I was attacked and responded in kind.
I apologize for interrupting but from how I and others have been treated in this thread this will be my last time visiting besides real life is calling

don't be scared it's only a phone 
ogd x d2g x2 gs3
old ladies    ^


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey Cas
> 
> Alan, PM me details about Carl, alvijit or whatever is happening. I'm too nosey but can't be bothered to read it all
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



done.
sent you a long story,

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------




bad bone said:


> If you look at my first post on this forum the only reason I posted here in the first place was from my point of view someone was being a bully and was only pointing to that fact!
> And instead of telling me nicely I was attacked and responded in kind.
> I apologize for interrupting but from how I and others have been treated in this thread this will be my last time visiting besides real life is calling
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi this is the internet,
and i'm a pony

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> YO, peeps!

Click to collapse



YO eeps


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> done.
> sent you a long story,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You ate potato?

I haz sadz

@KC.. doubts.. contact deadly
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey p-eep.  and also, night everyone. i'm about to fall asleep. just trying to stay awake.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



you sour puss,
stay up will ye


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> If you look at my first post on this forum the only reason I posted here in the first place was from my point of view someone was being a bully and was only pointing to that fact!
> And instead of telling me nicely I was attacked and responded in kind.
> I apologize for interrupting but from how I and others have been treated in this thread this will be my last time visiting besides real life is calling
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 31, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey eep! Whats up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Deadly. said:


> ofcourse its ok
> Sent
> 
> Hi eep
> ...

Click to collapse





cascabel said:


> hey p-eep.  and also, night everyone. i'm about to fall asleep. just trying to stay awake.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse





deathnotice01 said:


> done.
> sent you a long story,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey  I'm working all day and tomorrow too. So I'm trying to pop in between tasks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

I feel a rant brewing :thumbup:


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> If you look at my first post on this forum the only reason I posted here in the first place was from my point of view someone was being a bully and was only pointing to that fact!
> And instead of telling me nicely I was attacked and responded in kind.
> I apologize for interrupting but from how I and others have been treated in this thread this will be my last time visiting besides real life is calling
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no offense mate, but this is ot.  i admit things are done here..err..differently, but we usually don't take it personally. and iirc, the person who "attacked" you really is a good guy and didn't really want to offend you personally. try checking the thread a bit. if you like it, you're certainly welcome to join. if not, well, it's no problem. 

we just joke around a bit. but we're all friends here. :beer:

[cAs]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> no offense mate, but this is ot.  i admit things are done here..err..differently, but we usually don't take it personally. and iirc, the person who "attacked" you really is a good guy and didn't really want to offend you personally. try checking the thread a bit. if you like it, you're certainly welcome to join. if not, well, it's no problem.
> 
> we just joke around a bit. but we're all friends here. :beer:
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Y U NO BEING BEIBER? 
sads i has

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Hey  I'm working all day and tomorrow too. So I'm trying to pop in between tasks

Click to collapse



multifapsking or procrasturbating?

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I feel a rant brewing :thumbup:
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



oh boy oh boy oh boy...


----------



## roofrider (Jan 31, 2013)

G'night people!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

roofrider said:


> G'night people!

Click to collapse



night, ceiling


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I feel a rant brewing :thumbup:
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



i request that the url of the said rant-to-be be posted here. unless, of course, the rant takes place here.



@alan: for people in the same timezone, we sure find it hard to be online simultaneously. and BEIBER?? :banghead:

[cAs]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i request that the url of the said rant-to-be be posted here. unless, of course, the rant takes place here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i live in the night ya know,
it's my dayoff so i can't sleep well in the night


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i live in the night ya know,
> it's my dayoff so i can't sleep well in the night

Click to collapse



i know. no dayshift accounts there? my bro works the night shift too. doesn't know what to do with himself during the day. and it's really hot nowadays. he can't sleep well during the day. 

[cAs]


----------



## Deadly (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> night, ceiling

Click to collapse



lmao

Night roof

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i know. no dayshift accounts there? my bro works the night shift too. doesn't know what to do with himself during the day. and it's really hot nowadays. he can't sleep well during the day.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Australian accounts exists for dayshift but not in my center,
we handle more on telecommunications accounts,

what is your brother's account if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Australian accounts exists for dayshift but not in my center,
> we handle more on telecommunications accounts,
> 
> what is your brother's account if you don't mind me asking?

Click to collapse



i'm not really sure. t-mobile? all i know is it's a UK account. 

[cAs]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i'm not really sure. t-mobile? all i know is it's a UK account.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



cool,
i always wanted to talk with brits all day 

i'm hungry,
it's usually my lunch time now,
imma get me something to munch


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> cool,
> i always wanted to talk with brits all day
> 
> i'm hungry,
> ...

Click to collapse



U never knew i was a brit?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> cool,
> i always wanted to talk with brits all day
> 
> i'm hungry,
> ...

Click to collapse



lunch at 2am. what do you do on you days off? 

[cAs]

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------




4D1L said:


> U never knew i was a brit?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



cool.  iirc juggles, kc, and tinky are in the UK too. never met one in person though. 

[cAs]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lunch at 2am. what do you do on you days off?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



XDA and hangout with my GF in the morning,
which reminds me,
after i'll eat i'll prolly hit the hay.

nighties peeps

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------




4D1L said:


> U never knew i was a brit?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hi brit 
i knew it's in yo profile

im such a twat


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



bad bone said:


> If you look at my first post on this forum the only reason I posted here in the first place was from my point of view someone was being a bully and was only pointing to that fact!
> And instead of telling me nicely I was attacked and responded in kind.
> I apologize for interrupting but from how I and others have been treated in this thread this will be my last time visiting besides real life is calling
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You wasn't attacked, it was pointed out that there was an ongoing joke and that if you had read any of the thread you would have realised this. You was then asked to join and continue posting. Your the one that got ansy over the whole affair, and stayed you wasn't anyone's *****muffin and wouldn't be back. 

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

night alan. night lurkers. i'm gonna get some zzz's in a bit, too.

[cAs]


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I feel a rant brewing :thumbup:
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Haven't seen one of those in a while

_ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
—Robert Wilensky _


----------



## K.A. (Jan 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Haven't seen one of those in a while
> 
> _ We’ve heard that a million monkeys at a million keyboards could produce the complete works of Shakespeare; now, thanks to the Internet, we know that is not true.
> —Robert Wilensky _

Click to collapse



He's gotten old..


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Y U NO BEING BEIBER?
> sads i has
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Both!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



eep2378 said:


> Both!

Click to collapse



At the same time!!!???!!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Galaxy y ot being cleaned cauze of todays fiasco!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

Chris y u thank mods post to lock thread for cleaning. He may never open it again! Who will find out what will happen next to avijit.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Ohai, Muffins. How goes it y'all??


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Good morrow Miss werked.

I'll probably kill the thread with this, but need to get it off my chest....

**** life sometimes. I've been unemployed for 9 months, have submitted over 500 applications, have a proven track record in logistics, even a couple Best Buy Vendor of the Year awards my operation won for a customer, but none of it matters... because I chose to be a father and support my family instead of continuing college.  I had planned to go to school at night once I started working full time, but when I married a woman with a child, priorities changed.  It just feels like my 10 years of experience mean nothing and there is no way out of this, except going back to minimum wage and trying to work my way back up, which can't come close to even paying my wife's medical bills. Everything is about to crash.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Good morrow Miss werked.
> 
> I'll probably kill the thread with this, but need to get it off my chest....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dosent government give u money. In uk people get benefits where government gives money to finacially disadvanted adults/family. If u dont have a job u will get job seekers allowance and income support. Ur wife will also get free medical treatment if u are claiming benefits.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

There are programs, which we're working on, but they don't even come close to what I've been making on unemployment, which is about to run out.

Moreover, it's just so frustrating and depressing to have poured every ounce of myself into work that is now meaningless, because nobody gives a **** about what you can do and who you are. They'd rather hire a 22 yr old, fresh out of college without a damn bit of experience than someone like me.  I can't earn enough money to afford college at night (or the time to go).  My ship is essentially sunk.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> There are programs, which we're working on, but they don't even come close to what I've been making on unemployment, which is about to run out.
> 
> Moreover, it's just so frustrating and depressing to have poured every ounce of myself into work that is now meaningless, because nobody gives a **** about what you can do and who you are. They'd rather hire a 22 yr old, fresh out of college without a damn bit of experience than someone like me.  I can't earn enough money to afford college at night (or the time to go).  My ship is essentially sunk.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



I wish i couldve donated but my debit card is blocked and my account is frozen.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> I wish i couldve donated but my debit card is blocked and my account is frozen.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wouldn't have accepted.  That's a temporary solution, a bandaid.  I guess I just need to start over at the bottom.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> There are programs, which we're working on, but they don't even come close to what I've been making on unemployment, which is about to run out.
> 
> Moreover, it's just so frustrating and depressing to have poured every ounce of myself into work that is now meaningless, because nobody gives a **** about what you can do and who you are. They'd rather hire a 22 yr old, fresh out of college without a damn bit of experience than someone like me.  I can't earn enough money to afford college at night (or the time to go).  My ship is essentially sunk.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Feeling sorry for you mate..But there is nothing I can do  I am just 15 and I am still in school
I really wish I could help...

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Feeling sorry for you mate..But there is nothing I can do  I am just 15 and I am still in school
> I really wish I could help...
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



I am 13 and was 99% close to donating. My bank account is frozen. Also my debit card is useless. I have to get back £400 from my account.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Just getting it off my chest helps. I can't bring myself to expose my feelings to my wife, she's dealing with enough right now, and that might break her.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Good morrow Miss werked.
> 
> I'll probably kill the thread with this, but need to get it off my chest....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. Don't worry man. Stay strong. You'll work around it.







4D1L said:


> Dosent government give u money. In uk people get benefits where government gives money to finacially disadvanted adults/family. If u dont have a job u will get job seekers allowance and income support. Ur wife will also get free medical treatment if u are claiming benefits.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, Adil, it really isn't that simple. There's much more to it.






jRi0T68 said:


> There are programs, which we're working on, but they don't even come close to what I've been making on unemployment, which is about to run out.
> 
> Moreover, it's just so frustrating and depressing to have poured every ounce of myself into work that is now meaningless, because nobody gives a **** about what you can do and who you are. They'd rather hire a 22 yr old, fresh out of college without a damn bit of experience than someone like me.  I can't earn enough money to afford college at night (or the time to go).  My ship is essentially sunk.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Damn. May I ask, what is your specialty? Like, what profession do you want? Medical, IT, finance, Industrial.. etc.

Also, I suppose, you could foster a kid? Yeah, you'll have more kids to pay for, but, I believe they provide some money for that, along with the extra for your family. Also, how old are your kids? One of them could get a job, maybe. 

Also, I suppose, if you're willing to risk it, change your fams lifestyle.. Like, take public transport more, to save money on fuel. Buy cheaper, but healthy, food. Downgrade your internet, landline, and phone services, or just get rid of internet for a while. Yeah, it'll suck, but, you can walk, or take public transport, to a library and use their internet or something. Use less electricity. You could tell your fam to watch less TV, play less games. I mean, Monopoly and Jenga are awesome games! And, you could leave your phone in power saving mode, and charge it when it is at 20 percent. Save water. 

So, that'll save you a good 50 quid or so. Which is nearly 100 dollars. Or more.. 

I hope you can work something out.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Holy cow, that's not nice. 

I'm sure as much as it sucks, you'll work things out. I bet you are strong individual and will plough through the trouble. 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> I am 13 and was 99% close to donating. My bank account is frozen. Also my debit card is useless. I have to get back £400 from my account.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why do you have a debit card? Like, why'd your parents get you one? Weird.
I got about 600 pounds in savings. All for Uni, my marriage, my car, driving lessons, my parents, my sisters, my bills and taxes, my food, all of that. I'm saving as hard as I can. Idk if I will get married though. I don't think so. Girls don't like me. I'm not very attractive. I'm not ugly. But not what girls want to go near. Depressive reality. 

I regularly deposit into my bank. And, I keep a very small portion with myself. Like 20 or 10 quid. So I can buy gum and other luxuries for myself. The rest, is for my future. If I have one. Sometimes I keep a little more. For pricey things I'm saving for. Like computer parts, devices, stuff like that. Very rarely. I'm currently doing that now. 

But, I feel like I am not saving enough in my bank. I really need to save lots. I must take initiative. For, one day, I shall become independent, yet a dependency. I mean, 600 pounds? TOO LOW. I really want to go to Uni, but it's too expensive!  I think my dad will help me with a little of the stuff. He said I got to work out the car and home and stuff myself.

Eh well. I have many years ahead of me. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Why do you have a debit card? Like, why'd your parents get you one? Weird.
> I got about 600 pounds in savings. All for Uni, my marriage, my car, driving lessons, my parents, my sisters, my bills and taxes, my food, all of that. I'm saving as hard as I can. Idk if I will get married though. I don't think so. Girls don't like me. I'm not very attractive. I'm not ugly. But not what girls want to go near. Depressive reality.
> 
> I regularly deposit into my bank. And, I keep a very small portion with myself. Like 20 or 10 quid. So I can buy gum and other luxuries for myself. The rest, is for my future. If I have one. Sometimes I keep a little more. For pricey things I'm saving for. Like computer parts, devices, stuff like that. Very rarely. I'm currently doing that now.
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish I had your troubles..... 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Also, I suppose, you could foster a kid? Yeah, you'll have more kids to pay for, but, I believe they provide some money for that, along with the extra for your family. Also, how old are your kids? One of them could get a job, maybe.

Click to collapse



Fostering for the wrong reasons is just as bad as being a bad foster parent.
Unfortunately, too many people do foster just because they need money but they don't actually care about the child...


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

i slept for 4 hours and i'm back in the thread


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i slept for 4 hours and i'm back in the thread

Click to collapse



No you aren't. You're dreaming this.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> No you aren't. You're dreaming this.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse





_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No you aren't. You're dreaming this.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse





undercover said:


> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



crap,
curse you morning pills


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



deathnotice01 said:


> crap,
> curse you morning after pills

Click to collapse



Wait... I don't think that's a known side effect, but does leave a lot of unanswered questions.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

It's amazing how many idiots are on development sites such as this 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> It's amazing how many idiots are on development sites such as this
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Examples? I enjoy [email protected]

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's amazing how many idiots are on development sites such as this
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



it's also amazing how idiots have multiplied on exponential proportions nowadays


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Examples? I enjoy [email protected]
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse




deathnotice01 said:


> it's also amazing how idiots have multiplied on exponential proportions nowadays

Click to collapse


The guy posting the last posts. Classic example.


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> The guy posting the last posts. Classic example.
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



you're lucky with android,
imagine the 90% idiot base with apple products

it pretty much degrades sense trying to talk sense into someone insensible though


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Plus someone that in that thread posting about Deadly asking him to read our op and post in line with the thread, which is somehow bullying? :screwy:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jan 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you're lucky with android,
> imagine the 90% idiot base with apple products
> 
> it pretty much degrades sense trying to talk sense into someone insensible though

Click to collapse



''How do I turn off bluetooth?'' ''How do I remove newsstand'?''


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> ''How do I turn off bluetooth?'' ''How do I remove newsstand'?''

Click to collapse



"what's the bestestest rom?" "me phone no worky it bootloop" "why is french toast so french?"


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Well, now I've done it.  I don't know that there's any going back.  My entire music library was mp3, mostly 320kbps.  I also listen to some obscure EDM.  Thus, I never looked into FLAC. Until now. Listening to one song on mp3 followed by listening to it on flac, I can't Unhear the difference.  I'm going to end up re-downloading my entire library little by little.  Damn me.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Good morrow Miss werked.
> 
> I'll probably kill the thread with this, but need to get it off my chest....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know what you mean, Jeremy. I finished my bachelors degree in computer science at FSU and have been unemployed for almost 2 years now...  luckily the wifes job supports us for now...  I know how hard it is to find a job right now and I refuse to flip burgers for minimum wage...  although, I kind of screwed myself when I caught a felony for obstruction, now nobody is even willing to look past that... not even close to the same situation you're in, I know, but just saying, I understand the pain of this failing economy and job market... hope things get better and work out for you soon man!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Damn, man.  Thank you, but I hate to hear of people in similar boats.   The job market just hasn't been the same since 2007, at least here in SoCal.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Damn, man.  Thank you, but I hate to hear of people in similar boats.   The job market just hasn't been the same since 2007, at least here in SoCal.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Same as florida, illinois, and missouri... that I know of personally anyways.. when I got out of college I actually had to work for my father placing steel and post-tension cables in high-rises...  moved to Illinois and got a great job with caterpillar and was promptly laid off 6 months later when they started out-sourcing the jobs to china! Was arrested for obstruction a little after being laid off and then moved to missouri with the wife and kid who had to move while I was in jail because she didn't have a good enough job to make it there...  Been in missouri for a little over 2 years and can't find a job to save my life!  It sucks!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, now I've done it.  I don't know that there's any going back.  My entire music library was mp3, mostly 320kbps.  I also listen to some obscure EDM.  Thus, I never looked into FLAC. Until now. Listening to one song on mp3 followed by listening to it on flac, I can't Unhear the difference.  I'm going to end up re-downloading my entire library little by little.  Damn me.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



i share your pain,

i once had a huge library of music somewhat 3 years ago,
due to a corrupted HD and with no cash to buy a external for backup all of the files were lost,
i did save around 2gb of music from my SD atleast my favorites are still intact,
it's hard to find good music nowadays


----------



## roofrider (Feb 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Damn, man.  Thank you, but I hate to hear of people in similar boats.   The job market just hasn't been the same since 2007, at least here in SoCal.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Same boat guy here , at least i'm not married and don't have pressing matters to be taken care of. Really hope you and flast get a job soon.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



KidCarter93 said:


> The guy posting the last posts. Classic example.
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



lol.. I don't know what to make out of his replies.. he didn't understand one point I said to him..:banghead:




deathnotice01 said:


> you're lucky with android,
> imagine the 90% idiot base with apple products
> 
> it pretty much degrades sense trying to talk sense into someone insensible though

Click to collapse



well, I read some are coming over to Android.. say hi thread gives their names 




jRi0T68 said:


> Plus someone that in that thread posting about Deadly asking him to read our op and post in line with the thread, which is somehow bullying? :screwy:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



ya.. but I guess he didn't understand one thing I told him.. so I'm still wondering whether to reply to him or its just a waste of my time..

Sorry to hear about the issue man.. both Chris and you.. I'm not yet out of college.. so, I'm not experienced to help in any way apart from saying what others said.. so feels bad that can't do anything about it.. but I sincerely pray & hope you both get a good job soon and these worries will be a past thing..
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Galaxy y ot opened after many pms.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



4D1L said:


> Galaxy y ot opened after many pms.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's with the many pm?:what:

If its not to be discussed outside.  Then shoot pm

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Damn, man.  Thank you, but I hate to hear of people in similar boats.   The job market just hasn't been the same since 2007, at least here in SoCal.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Why dont you work as a technician in local school or  sonething? I have a job but I hace to do it secretly. My job is a part-time technician at my old primary/Junior/Elementary school. Get paid £10 a week. Not much.i got that job cauze i used to go there when i was young. It started off volunteering then i got offered the job.


Anyway, im off to sleep again.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 1, 2013)

I unlike the rest of you am not in a boat. The water here's frozen so I might as well stay on land.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



veeman said:


> I unlike the rest of you am not in a boat. The water here's frozen so I might as well stay on land.

Click to collapse



Lake Erie turned into water here.


----------



## Soul reaper (Feb 1, 2013)

i m back   
wheres every one now?? 

---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------


just found a heart touching video i just saw
i thought to share .jus take a look at it


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 1, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> i m back
> wheres every one now??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



love to.  if you fix the link.


----------



## Soul reaper (Feb 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> love to.  if you fix the link.

Click to collapse



lol fixed that ... ididnt know how to do it ..but now i know how to


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Soul reaper said:


> lol fixed that ... ididnt know how to do it ..but now i know how to

Click to collapse



Thats a cool video man.  I like to see those sort of things.  But it freaked me out at first because he sounds a lot like that KONY wacko.  It was almost distracting. 

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Morning muffins 

_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



undercover said:


> I wish I had your troubles.....
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



Wanna buy them?







KidCarter93 said:


> Fostering for the wrong reasons is just as bad as being a bad foster parent.
> Unfortunately, too many people do foster just because they need money but they don't actually care about the child...
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're right. My parents fostered before. When I was little. For the good reasons though.






KidCarter93 said:


> It's amazing how many idiots are on development sites such as this
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Hey!






roofrider said:


> Same boat guy here , at least i'm not married and don't have pressing matters to be taken care of. Really hope you and flast get a job soon.

Click to collapse



Boats, boats everywhere..






4D1L said:


> Why dont you work as a technician in local school or  sonething? I have a job but I hace to do it secretly. My job is a part-time technician at my old primary/Junior/Elementary school. Get paid £10 a week. Not much.i got that job cauze i used to go there when i was young. It started off volunteering then i got offered the job.
> 
> 
> Anyway, im off to sleep again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. I wish I had that job. Btw, 10 a week is a lot. Trust me. Not enough for an adult. But, plenty for a child. Also, what school? 

Btw, since you're working illegally, the legal wages don't matter lol.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hi guys.
Just woke up, eyes red as hell. It Looks like im high.... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Wow. I wish I had that job. Btw, 10 a week is a lot. Trust me. Not enough for an adult. But, plenty for a child. Also, what school?
> 
> Btw, since you're working illegally, the legal wages don't matter lol.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Wait so how old are you?

And adil aren't you like 11 or something? What kind of things do you fix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## werked (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Morning, little ones.


----------



## K.A. (Feb 1, 2013)

Mornin', noon, evenin' everyone


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



werked said:


> Morning, little ones.

Click to collapse



Morning, Werked

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hello muffins..

Slow xda is slow!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Hello muffins..
> 
> Slow xda is slow!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



At the moment it is, bored jugg1es is bored. 

_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> At the moment it is, bored jugg1es is bored.
> 
> _ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
> Benjamin Franklin _

Click to collapse



Watch a movie  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm watching Rescue Dawn.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> I'm watching Rescue Dawn.

Click to collapse



Is it decent?
Im watching The Crazies.  Quite entertaining. Kill List is also quite good.
Pulp Fiction is very awesome.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 1, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Is it decent?
> Im watching The Crazies.  Quite entertaining. Kill List is also quite good.
> Pulp Fiction is very awesome.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya it's good, based on a true story..if you like those kinda movies you won't have any problem.
Yep, Pulp Fiction is awesome.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Watch a movie
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Won't be able to watch anything in about half an hour, chops won't let me. It's going to be children's tv all day 

_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> Ya it's good, based on a true story..if you like those kinda movies you won't have any problem.
> Yep, Pulp Fiction is awesome.

Click to collapse



Seems really interesting. Ill check it out later 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jugg1es said:


> Won't be able to watch anything in about half an hour, chops won't let me. It's going to be children's tv all day
> 
> _ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
> Benjamin Franklin _

Click to collapse



Laptop? 

Also, preparing for tomorrow's exam. Most important exam I have ever written to date and really really important for my career 
So kinda tensed 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Laptop?
> 
> Also, preparing for tomorrow's exam. Most important exam I have ever written to date and really really important for my career
> So kinda tensed
> ...

Click to collapse



Killed that a couple of months ago. 

If you've got to prepare for an exam, what are you doing on here.  GO STUDY

_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Laptop?
> 
> Also, preparing for tomorrow's exam. Most important exam I have ever written to date and really really important for my career
> So kinda tensed
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh which exam? All the best!
Btw ask ctm to ban you until the exams are over Milad did that.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



Prawesome said:


> Laptop?
> 
> Also, preparing for tomorrow's exam. Most important exam I have ever written to date and really really important for my career
> So kinda tensed
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck prawn!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 1, 2013)

"Empty what is full. Fill what is empty. Scratch where it itches."

Whatever the hell that means.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



roofrider said:


> "Empty what is full. Fill what is empty. Scratch where it itches."
> 
> Whatever the hell that means.

Click to collapse



Sounds like an innuendo.

Yes, I'm still awake.  3:30 am here.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Sounds like an innuendo.
> 
> Yes, I'm still awake.  3:30 am here.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Go to bed! NAO!!! Just kidding 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House]  Prawns, Prawns Everywhere!*

Hello frattos

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sounds like an innuendo.
> 
> Yes, I'm still awake.  3:30 am here.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



It's quote from that movie Rescue Dawn, but actually it's a quote by Alice Roosevelt Longworth.

And hello Ella!


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*




*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> View attachment 1694603
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Hey apex! How are things going?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Hey apex! How are things going?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not too shabby. You? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> Not too shabby. You?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



 I'm feeling really good, actually. Here in Norway we have something called "Confirmation", where we go to the church for learning about god and Jesus. At the end, we invite our family and friends for a huge party, and you get lots of money. Anyways, I'm going to a camp tomorrow. l just finished packing up, so now I'm going to my girl. She texted me and told me she didn't know how to make pancakes, and we have a cooking test next week 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> View attachment 1694603
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Im not even going to ask 

_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Not too shabby. You?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Yo, Apex, if/when you're in the Boston area, hit me up. I'm pretty close 

BTW, SECRETIONS are my favorite liquid


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



eep2378 said:


> Yo, Apex, if/when you're in the Boston area, hit me up. I'm pretty close
> 
> BTW, SECRETIONS are my favorite liquid

Click to collapse



Man, I was just there on Monday. Next time though, which may actually be week after next. I'll let you know if I've got some free time when I'm up that way, it'd be nice to grab a beer! 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Man, I was just there on Monday. Next time though, which may actually be week after next. I'll let you know if I've got some free time when I'm up that way, it'd be nice to grab a beer!
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



No worries bro. Yeah let me know, definitely grab a beer


----------



## -Grift- (Feb 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Not too shabby. You?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Sup


----------



## Deadly (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Ohai peeps!

First time tried ingress in field.. I'm tired of going back and forth to get xmps and hacking.. 3 portals burned.. couldn't get it though.. well, pretty hard work getting a successful hack:banghead:

I got 2 keys though and already at AP1500!

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



-Grift- said:


> Sup

Click to collapse



Hey mang, what's cooking? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## -Grift- (Feb 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Hey mang, what's cooking?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Study study and more study


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 1, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I'm feeling really good, actually. Here in Norway we have something called "Confirmation", where we go to the church for learning about god and Jesus. At the end, we invite our family and friends for a huge party, and you get lots of money. Anyways, I'm going to a camp tomorrow. l just finished packing up, so now I'm going to my girl. She texted me and told me she didn't know how to make pancakes, and we have a cooking test next week
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i finished my confirmation (catholic) during the 4th grade


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



roofrider said:


> Oh which exam? All the best!
> Btw ask ctm to ban you until the exams are over Milad did that.

Click to collapse



CBSE pre-boards, will decide which stream i am gonna get next year
And, i cant ban myself  Me cant stay out of xda







InfinityFTW said:


> Good luck prawn!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks mate







jugg1es said:


> Killed that a couple of months ago.
> 
> If you've got to prepare for an exam, what are you doing on here.  GO STUDY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was until now  Almost finished, so took a break 

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Wanna buy them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I work for:
Bangabandhu Primary School 
E2 0LB

I get £10.a week for school and get free lunch.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I work for:
> Bangabandhu Primary School
> E2 0LB
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aaaahh My Thumb is screaming at your post.. 

@prawn.. good luck..


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Deadly. said:


> Aaaahh My Thumb is screaming at your post..
> 
> @prawn.. good luck..

Click to collapse



Why.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Apex, I laughed when I saw the thread title. Then I saw the picture. Rofl. Him being in the picture multiplies the creeper factor by at least 25.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Apex, I laughed when I saw the thread title. Then I saw the picture. Rofl. Him being in the picture multiplies the creeper factor by at least 25.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



I guess I'm just too young to know, but who is he?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Pee Wee Herman. Google up the tv show first, watch some on YouTube, THEN find his arrest record.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## cascabel (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Ichigo said:


> I guess I'm just too young to know, but who is he?

Click to collapse



seriously? when were you born? 

[cAs]

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Pee Wee Herman. Google up the tv show first, watch some on YouTube, THEN find his arrest record.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



and IT  should note that PeeWee looks really different now than in that pic. never really watched his shows, but i know him. lol.

[cAs]


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



cascabel said:


> seriously? when were you born?
> 
> [cAs]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think it knows how old is is 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Apex, I laughed when I saw the thread title. Then I saw the picture. Rofl. Him being in the picture multiplies the creeper factor by at least 25.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



I knew some of you guys would get the reference, at least from the thread title. 







*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



InfinityFTW said:


> I'm feeling really good, actually. Here in Norway we have something called "Confirmation", where we go to the church for learning about god and Jesus. At the end, we invite our family and friends for a huge party, and you get lots of money. Anyways, I'm going to a camp tomorrow. l just finished packing up, so now I'm going to my girl. She texted me and told me she didn't know how to make pancakes, and we have a cooking test next week
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Save some pancakes for me.







Deadly. said:


> Ohai peeps!
> 
> First time tried ingress in field.. I'm tired of going back and forth to get xmps and hacking.. 3 portals burned.. couldn't get it though.. well, pretty hard work getting a successful hack:banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't even have ingress. Still need an invite.






4D1L said:


> I work for:
> Bangabandhu Primary School
> E2 0LB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



E2 0LB? What's that?
Nice. Could do with an easy tenner.
Also, "Bangabandhu". What a funny name.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## roofrider (Feb 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> E2 0LB? What's that?
> Nice. Could do with an easy tenner.
> Also, "*Bangabandhu*". What a funny name.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



I know. I wonder how it found it's way to London.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Save some pancakes for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



E2 0LB is postcode. Bangabandhu is nick name for founder of Bangladesh. U wont get a job. U need experience. Where u live?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



roofrider said:


> I know. I wonder how it found it's way to London.

Click to collapse



No, I wonder how pup doesn't know what postcode is 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 1, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> New homescreen. Nothing better than lol'ing every time I check my phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



willis... I'm still waiting to find out what icons these are


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



undercover said:


> No, I wonder how pup doesn't know what postcode is
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



He lives in the uk tooo!!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



4D1L said:


> E2 0LB is postcode. Bangabandhu is nick name for founder of Bangladesh. U wont get a job. U need experience. Where u live?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah ok. I have lived mainly in the Midsex area. And around there. Used to live next to the sea too. 

As for experience.... Trust me mate. Probably have 100x the experience than you lol. 









undercover said:


> No, I wonder how pup doesn't know what postcode is
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



I live in a different area. The postcodes have 6 characters there, not 5.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ah ok. I have lived mainly in the Midsex area. And around there. Used to live next to the sea too.
> 
> As for experience.... Trust me mate. Probably have 100x the experience than you lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am local boy. Just live a street away. I only work 2 days a week though.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



TonyStark said:


> willis... I'm still waiting to find out what icons these are

Click to collapse



I posted it earlier. They are Sphere Icons

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



4D1L said:


> I am local boy. Just live a street away. I only work 2 days a week though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd work 4 days if I could. And I didn't tell you what street I live on...

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Hey everybody, any good launcher thats not Apex, Trebuchet, Nova or Holo Launcher?

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Wolf pup. Head only hires kid for 2 days or less. I never told u wat street i live in though.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey frat!

Just passing through... 



Wolf Pup said:


> I'd work 4 days if I could. And I didn't tell you what street I live on...
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



You and Adil need to stop this pissing contest that you've been having for the last few days, brother. 


I know it's a platitude, but after all that people here and on Gli have been going through, I'd seriously recommend that you guys rewatch Kung Fu Panda, and remember one thing:

Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why it's called the present. 

I hope things get better for everyone who's been having a hard time lately.

Till then, you stay classy, Chi Delta Alpha.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



4D1L said:


> Wolf pup. Head only hires kid for 2 days or less. I never told u wat street i live in though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol I don't want to work there. Could get a way better job anytime. You said that you live just a street away.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey frat!
> 
> Just passing through...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What contest??

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, any good launcher thats not Apex, Trebuchet, Nova or Holo Launcher?
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check out Tile Launcher Beta. It's still beta, but almost done.

And it looks cool.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Lol I don't want to work there. Could get a way better job anytime. You said that you live just a street away.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



But never said which one

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Lol I don't want to work there. Could get a way better job anytime. You said that you live just a street away.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



_*See above post..._ 

(Sleepy's) 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> What contest??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Urban Dictionary: pissing contest
www​.urbandictionary.com/define.php?...
A pissing contest is any argument that just
goes back and forth between two individuals but
never gets resolved.

Google it next time.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> _*See above post..._
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Hey apex. Hows life.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PulseDroid (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm so whats this OT Thread about 

Hey Apex.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Urban Dictionary: pissing contest
> www​.urbandictionary.com/define.php?...
> A pissing contest is any argument that just
> goes back and forth between two individuals but
> ...

Click to collapse



But we are not having a contest though.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



4D1L said:


> Hey apex. Hows life.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good thanks, and you? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, any good launcher thats not Apex, Trebuchet, Nova or Holo Launcher?
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I love sslauncher. I've used almost all popular launchers and I stick to sslauncher because it lets you do things I've not seen in any others.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> Good thanks, and you?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Lifes good. I may just get sacked from my job for doin a prank on computers

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 1, 2013)

4D1L said:


> But we are not having a contest though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK, guy.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Check out Tile Launcher Beta. It's still beta, but almost done.
> 
> And it looks cool.

Click to collapse



Thanks, ill check it out. Hope its good because im tired of the "AOSP" styled launchers.

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I love sslauncher. I've used almost all popular launchers and I stick to sslauncher because it lets you do things I've not seen in any others.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Hey riot! 

 ssLauncher wuz confuzing.

I don't have the time to get my creative juices flowing and make the best out of sslauncher. 

@Apex Hi!

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Thanks, ill check it out. Hope its good because im tired of the "AOSP" styled launchers.
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya it mimics metro's tiled look...

I know how you feel bout the vanilla aosp style launchers.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Thanks, ill check it out. Hope its good because im tired of the "AOSP" styled launchers.
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My home...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> My home...

Click to collapse



I didnt really like the Tiles Launcher, too much moving stuff. Is the MIUI launcher good?

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*




*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

My home, using sslauncher.





Apps Phonebook and Media at bottom are links to other pages. Super easy.  It's a good one to have installed to mess to with while your daily driver is something else so you can get used to sslauncher.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 1, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I didnt really like the Tiles Launcher, too much moving stuff. Is the MIUI launcher good?
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



MIUI Launcher looks nice, but too iPhoney IMO.

Try out ssLauncher... it's different. A bit too much work for me, but if you put in time to customise, it'll work great. And it's very lightweight.

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> My home, using sslauncher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UCCW in the middle?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Yep. UCCW.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



PulseDroid said:


> Hmm so whats this OT Thread about
> 
> Hey Apex.

Click to collapse



Did you think to read the op

_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yep. UCCW.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



UCCW is frikkin awesome. :good:

I never actually sat down and figured out how to use it, though... takes too much time... 

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Did you think to read the op
> 
> _ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
> Benjamin Franklin _

Click to collapse



Jugglyyyyyyyyy..........................

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee......... :silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Lol. That's my first attempt. Was  confusing at first, but that was my first attempt, the result of a couple hours play.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Evening muffins 

_ Either write something worth reading or do something worth writing.
Benjamin Franklin _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. That's my first attempt. Was  confusing at first, but that was my first attempt, the result of a couple hours play.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



2 hours? 

I now have someting to do on Sunday. (Other than cleaning my room )


Goodnight, everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



jRi0T68 said:


> My home, using sslauncher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, but im totally a noob with this launcher

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



devstaff said:


> Nice, but im totally a noob with this launcher
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check out SF Launcher

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



PulseDroid said:


> Hmm so whats this OT Thread about
> 
> Hey Apex.

Click to collapse



Howdy, PulseDroid! What's going on man? 

The Fraternity is a place for friends of mine I met all over xda, and is open to anyone who wishes to be a part of it. You should hang out, ya know, with your Wang out... 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Check out SF Launcher
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ill check it out

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey frat!
> 
> Just passing through...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're not having a pissing contest.







4D1L said:


> But we are not having a contest though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




exactly






Apex said:


> Good thanks, and you?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse





Hey! What has my man been up to lately? How's the fam?




4D1L said:


> Lifes good. I may just get sacked from my job for doin a prank on computers
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




roflmao. What did you do.






Apex said:


> View attachment 1695600
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



LOL

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> 2 hours?
> 
> I now have someting to do on Sunday. (Other than cleaning my room )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2 hours seems long? I spent a lot of time making many small changes.  It was fun, though.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

I want CM10, but there is no CM10 because of that STEricsson doesnt release some important sources

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

@Wolfgang, been busy this week traveling for work. Family's doing better, and my Uncle continues to make astounding progress with his recovery. How has the week treated you? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Excellent news, Apex.  I hope this is the 180 turn on dietary choices so he can live out the rest of his life healthily.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Wolf Pup said:


> We're not having a pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Answer to ur question.

Its feb 1st right? So the legal technician dared me too lock the school  computers with a program called ranger. That didnt work so i install a free program called Italc (something like that). I put a message up saying "HAPPY FEBFOOLS DAY!". I HAVE TO FACE THE MUSIC ON MONDAY. I wouldve not got cought but other technician SNITCHED.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> @Wolfgang, been busy this week traveling for work. Family's doing better, and my Uncle continues to make astounding progress with his recovery. How has the week treated you?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Like ****.







4D1L said:


> Answer to ur question.
> 
> Its feb 1st right? So the legal technician dared me too lock the school  computers with a program called ranger. That didnt work so i install a free program called Italc (something like that). I put a message up saying "HAPPY FEBFOOLS DAY!". I HAVE TO FACE THE MUSIC ON MONDAY. I wouldve not got cought but other technician SNITCHED.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL. How old is the legal one?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Like ****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



25.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

I want one of these awesome things! A sleeping bag you can wear? I'm in. Get hammered drunk and fall over wherever, comfy bed included... 




*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> I want one of these awesome things! A sleeping bag you can wear? I'm in. Get hammered drunk and fall over wherever, comfy bed included...
> 
> View attachment 1696069
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Awesome!  Its soon 2 at night, and im sitting here with a friend laughing our asses off at wearing a pie as a hat

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Make way make way
Multi quote coming through!!



devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, any good launcher thats not Apex, Trebuchet, Nova or Holo Launcher?
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I say try, next launcher, adw, & for different feel.. launcherwp8




SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey frat!
> 
> Just passing through...
> 
> Till then, you stay classy, Chi Delta Alpha.

Click to collapse



what's wrong with sleepy

Reading above lines felt like someone from outside was talking




PulseDroid said:


> Hmm so whats this OT Thread about
> 
> Hey Apex.

Click to collapse



op op op opmma op

And btw.. hi pd




SleepyKrushna said:


> OK, kid.

Click to collapse



FTFY




Apex said:


> View attachment 1695600
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Chicken found*




jRi0T68 said:


> 2 hours seems long? I spent a lot of time making many small changes.  It was fun, though.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



it sure is long in my time sense




Apex said:


> @Wolfgang, been busy this week traveling for work. Family's doing better, and my Uncle continues to make astounding progress with his recovery. How has the week treated you?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



great news apex
Great news, hope he gets well in no time :thumbup:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

+1 for next launcher, its actually pretty slick!  And hey frat, how's everyone this evening?


----------



## Deadly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> +1 for next launcher, its actually pretty slick!  And hey frat, how's everyone this evening?

Click to collapse



Its 7 am.. just reached hostel.. **came from native. 8 hr journey **

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Deadly. said:


> Its 7 am.. just reached hostel.. **came from native. 8 hr journey **
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



1930 (or 7:30pm) here...  and that sounds............  horrible!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> I want one of these awesome things! A sleeping bag you can wear? I'm in. Get hammered drunk and fall over wherever, comfy bed included...
> 
> View attachment 1696069
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



i always wanted to look like abominable snowman,
where can i get these?


----------



## Deadly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> 1930 (or 7:30pm) here...  and that sounds............  horrible!!!

Click to collapse



Lol... not so much.. i just slept throught it all

Sleeper bus







deathnotice01 said:


> i always wanted to look like abominable snowman,
> where can i get these?

Click to collapse



on the interntez

No hi? Me haz sadz

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i always wanted to look like abominable snowman,
> where can i get these?

Click to collapse



http://www.selkbagusa.com/Selk-bag-4G-Classic.aspx

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> http://www.selkbagusa.com/Selk-bag-4G-Classic.aspx
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I was just about to post the same link! :thumbup: how are things apex?


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I was just about to post the same link! :thumbup: how are things apex?

Click to collapse



Doing well, thanks. How are things going on your end of the interwebz? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Lol... not so much.. i just slept throught it all
> 
> Sleeper bus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no hi for you hostel boy 
just hello 



Apex said:


> http://www.selkbagusa.com/Selk-bag-4G-Classic.aspx
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



emagherd therks


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> Doing well, thanks. How are things going on your end of the interwebz?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Can't complain I guess...  think I'm catching the flu though, no buenos!!!


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Hello all, just another Saturday...


__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Can't complain I guess...  think I'm catching the flu though, no buenos!!!

Click to collapse



Oh no, dude! I hope that's not the case. That's the one thing that goes around each year that kinda frightens me. I'm not a very "easy" 'sick', in fact, I'm quite a big baby when I fall ill.  Hope you get to feeling better soon! 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 2, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Can't complain I guess...  think I'm catching the flu though, no buenos!!!

Click to collapse



a fresh bowl of chicken soupe should do the trick :good:

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Hello all, just another Saturday...
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...

Click to collapse



hi ella,
just another caturday


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*






*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Yep, in my timezone.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> Oh no, dude! I hope that's not the case. That's the one thing that goes around each year that kinda frightens me. I'm not a very "easy" 'sick', in fact, I'm quite a big baby when I fall ill.  Hope you get to feeling better soon!
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Ya, never had the flu before though so idk really (that I can remember anyways)..  all I know is my entire body is sore and eating isn't even an option...  
And my daughter is running a pretty bad fever also...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Ya, never had the flu before though so idk really (that I can remember anyways)..  all I know is my entire body is sore and eating isn't even an option...
> And my daughter is running a pretty bad fever also...

Click to collapse



Uh oh. Sick parent with sick child is awful.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Uh oh. Sick parent with sick child is awful.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Yeah, but she's a little cuddle bug when she isn't feeling well...  she just wants to lay with me and watch "Rio" over and over and over... lol...  I quite enjoy when she is like this as bad as that may sound...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Yeah, but she's a little cuddle bug when she isn't feeling well...  she just wants to lay with me and watch "Rio" over and over and over... lol...  I quite enjoy when she is like this as bad as that may sound...

Click to collapse



Nah, I get that. I miss when my boy was small enough to curl up on me sometimes.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Everyone follow me on Pinterest

epxxSD

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Ya, never had the flu before though so idk really (that I can remember anyways)..  all I know is my entire body is sore and eating isn't even an option...
> And my daughter is running a pretty bad fever also...

Click to collapse



Hope you feel better, and that it's not too bad. I just got over the flu. It's horrible.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Everyone follow me on Pinterest
> 
> epxxSD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why?







Ichigo said:


> Hope you feel better, and that it's not too bad. I just got over the flu. It's horrible.

Click to collapse



Hoping its not the flu....  maybe just a bad cold...  I don't get sick often, but when I do, its usually pretty bad...
And thanks...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pinterest is actually fun and interesting.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Pinterest is actually fun and interesting.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Never even heard of it until a couple weeks ago...  my wife uses it for recipes and stuff...  what else is on there, and what is it that you do that's so interesting that we should all follow you?


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

This seems interesting... 

http://m.pinterest.com/nelrod21/hot-girls/

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> This seems interesting...
> 
> http://m.pinterest.com/nelrod21/hot-girls/
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



 *as I look over my shoulder making sure my wife hasn't come home from work and is peeking at what I'm doing* lol

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

8 more posts till I reach 5000!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*







-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

Click to collapse



Ok, I will! How you doing tonight, skinny?


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Hey again all

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Hey again all
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, just noticed you're from the Philippines, I'm ¼ filipino (think that's how you spell that, lol) and have always wanted to go and check out where it is my grandmother was born! :thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Ok, I will! How you doing tonight, skinny?

Click to collapse



Eh, can't complain.  And you sir?

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey, just noticed you're from the Philippines, I'm ¼ filipino (think that's how you spell that, lol) and have always wanted to go and check out where it is my grandmother was born! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Well, its pretty clean, but crime rates are pretty high here. Preparing for senatorial elections in May.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Well, its pretty clean, but crime rates are pretty high here. Preparing for senatorial elections in May.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here in the good ol' USofA...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Same here in the good ol' USofA...

Click to collapse



Ohh, What state are you in?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Eh, can't complain.  And you sir?
> 
> -Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

Click to collapse



Sick, but other than that, not too shabby!  Anyways, going to bed, night skinny, optimus, lurkers and the rest of the frat, see y'all in the A.M!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Tapatalk is frustrating me...when im viewing an ot thread and hit the back button, it doesnt take me back to the list of ot threads, it takes me back to the list of all unread threads on xda.  It has never behaved this way and its annoying as hell.

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Sick, but other than that, not too shabby!  Anyways, going to bed, night skinny, optimus, lurkers and the rest of the frat, see y'all in the A.M!

Click to collapse



Peace out...feel better man.

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Ohh, What state are you in?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Missouri... the gang violence in the city I am in (columbia) has grown exponentially in the 2years and some odd months since I've been here...  seems like everyday another store is getting held up or there is a shooting between rival gangs...  luckily I'm not in too horrible of a neighborhood though...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Missouri... the gang violence in the city I am in (columbia) has grown exponentially in the 2years and some odd months since I've been here...  seems like everyday another store is getting held up or there is a shooting between rival gangs...  luckily I'm not in too horrible of a neighborhood though...

Click to collapse



Whoa, Why not move to Mountain View? Youll also get closer to Google HQ.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Whoa, Why not move to Mountain View? Youll also get closer to Google HQ.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Because we just bought a house here, can't just pick up and leave now unfortunately..  plus my wife works here in columbia and she has a pretty decent job...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Because we just bought a house here, can't just pick up and leave now unfortunately..  plus my wife works here in columbia and she has a pretty decent job...

Click to collapse



Ohh, She could just apply at Google. But it depends on what degree she took in college.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

You would think that with there being a pretty major university here they would get a handle on it all...  hopefully they will before my daughter gets school aged!  Although me and the wife are seriously considering homeschooling...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You would think that with there being a pretty major university here they would get a handle on it all...  hopefully they will before my daughter gets school aged!  Although me and the wife are seriously considering homeschooling...

Click to collapse



Dont, she will have a bad social life. You can just leave her to a close friend out of state so she can study well.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Ohh, She could just apply at Google. But it depends on what degree she took in college.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



My wife didn't go to college, but she is taking online courses to become a registered nurse now, so that's good...  if at any time the shootings get closer to where we live we will probably end up moving back to florida, which is where both of our families live...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Dont, she will have a bad social life.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, that's debatable, but not really. Just stereotipical.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Dont, she will have a bad social life. You can just leave her to a close friend out of state so she can study well.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not true at all!  I have a few friends that were homeschooled and they are very sociable people...  she can still play team sports at the school as long as its at the school we are in the district for...  plus most of our church friends have kids that are right about the same age as her... and I would never, NEVER leave my kid with any of my friends or family for that matter who aren't in the same state...  IMO that isn't very good parenting...  plus, kids that are home schooled tend to end up having a higher I.Q and get further in life...  honestly a social life in school should be the last thing kids worry about, education should come first...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> That's not true at all!  I have a few friends that were homeschooled and they are very sociable people...  she can still play team sports at the school as long as its at the school we are in the district for...  plus most of our church friends have kids that are right about the same age as her... and I would never, NEVER leave my kid with any of my friends or family for that matter who aren't in the same state...  IMO that isn't very good parenting...  plus, kids that are home schooled tend to end up having a higher I.Q and get further in life...  honestly a social life in school should be the last thing kids worry about, education should come first...

Click to collapse



My mother in law was homeschooled, my wife was too, and so is my older daughter.  Best decision we ever made.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> My mother in law was homeschooled, my wife was too, and so is my older daughter.  Best decision we ever made.

Click to collapse



Why? Being homeschooled sounds like being lonely and having a boring life.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Why? Being homeschooled sounds like being lonely and having a boring life.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Not in the least.  Who loves my kid the most?  Her mother.

BTW, i should be more specific....In Kindergarten and 1st grade, my daughter home schooled every day but Wednesday, and went into "real" school with other kids in the same program one day a week.

She's in second grade now, and she homeschools monday and friday only, than is in school T W T....she gets all the social interaction she needs, and the dicipline of my wife keeping her straight.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Why? Being homeschooled sounds like being lonely and having a boring life.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not. Not at all. You have more freedom and leniency. And you can still make and hangout with friends.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

The quality of homeschool is only as good as the parents can put in.  I've had homeschooled friends.  Their moms weren't educated.  They ended up "high school graduates" with 6th grade knowledge.

If the parents can ensure equal or better education to the local public high school, then it is a good idea for some.  We're in an amazing district, who had a couple of administrators screw it all up last year. My son now gets great education and tens of thousands of dollars in extra services.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Why? Being homeschooled sounds like being lonely and having a boring life.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



There are ways to make friends other than at school...  we go to church 3 times a week, take her to the park regularly with all her church pals, the neighbors have two daughters, one of them is 3 years older and one is 6 months older... you're under the impression that as a homeschooled child you never get to do anything...  not the case...  if she wants she will still be able to play sports at the public school, among other things...  she will have all the social interaction she needs...  as small a chance as it is, I would rather my daughter has absolutely no friends at all than go to school and end up being in the middle of a school shooting...

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> The quality of homeschool is only as good as the parents can put in.  I've had homeschooled friends.  Their moms weren't educated.  They ended up "high school graduates" with 6th grade knowledge.
> 
> If the parents can ensure equal or better education to the local public high school, then it is a good idea for some.  We're in an amazing district, who had a couple of administrators screw it all up last year. My son now gets great education and tens of thousands of dollars in extra services.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Lol, well I'm pretty sure I would be able to give my daughter a pretty damn good education...   she is already pretty advanced for her age...  2 ½ and she is already starting to read, pretty well I might add...  I think I would be a great teacher...  but I do get your point


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> There are ways to make friends other than at school...  we go to church 3 times a week, take her to the park regularly with all her church pals, the neighbors have two daughters, one of them is 3 years older and one is 6 months older... you're under the impression that as a homeschooled child you never get to do anything...  not the case...  if she wants she will still be able to play sports at the public school, among other things...  she will have all the social interaction she needs...  as small a chance as it is, I would rather my daughter has absolutely no friends at all than go to school and end up being in the middle of a school shooting...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohh, yeah the shootings are getting pretty bad, especially the Connecticut one.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, well I'm pretty sure I would be able to give my daughter a pretty damn good education...

Click to collapse



Strange... You didn't seem too smart when you got trolled about geometrey/geograpby. 

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------

Holy crap when did Mephikun get unbanned?!?!?!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Ichigo said:


> Strange... You didn't seem too smart when you got trolled about geometrey/geograpby.

Click to collapse



Lol, no, you didn't seem to smart, I just got tricked...  I honestly just thought that you were a moron... which, when you look through your post history, wasn't too big of a stretch for me to make...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, no, you didn't seem to smart, I just got tricked...  I honestly just thought that you were a moron...

Click to collapse



I iz teh geniuz.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Ichigo said:


> Strange... You didn't seem too smart when you got trolled about geometrey/geograpby.

Click to collapse




Lmao, i used to confuse the two words until  4th grade.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Lmao, i used to confuse the two words until  4th grade.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you were stupid. :nodding:
*Dwight style*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Lmao, i used to confuse the two words until  4th grade.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Pennywise still does!   anyways, this time I am actually going to bed!  Night y'all!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Pennywise still does!   anyways, this time I am actually going to bed!  Night y'all!

Click to collapse



Why doesn't veeman get mocked?  (@veeman - u mad brah? )
Goodnyte!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)

Are none of you paying attention to my posts?  

I'm in a third generation home schooled family.  When love is the driving force, no teacher can do it quite like a parent.  If the parent is educated, and qualified materials are provided, then there's no chance of failure.

I used to question the idea myself, because of the social thing.  I grew up in the suburbs of NJ, and took a bus to public school.  I got a great education, was socially adjusted, and turned out just fine.

My wifes mom, and my wife lived in rural areas and were home schooled...they are friggin geniuses, and very well socially adjusted.  My wife lacks a little street-sense, but being married to a kid from NJ has never put her in any danger.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Ichigo said:


> Why doesn't veeman get mocked?  (@veeman - u mad brah? )
> Goodnyte!

Click to collapse



Because veeman apologized for trolling me...   night!  And don't worry, I will quit messing with ya sooner or later, its just to easy and fun to stop just yet, soon though child, soon!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are none of you paying attention to my posts?
> 
> I'm in a third generation home schooled family.  When love is the driving force, no teacher can do it quite like a parent.  If the parent is educated, and qualified materials are provided, then there's no chance of failure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A lot of homeschool kids go to my private school for sports(they take 1 or 2 classes), and then usually end up going there the next year, because the education is good, and the teachers are awesome and actually care. I used to go to a public school, and their education was horrible, even in Honor classes. My first year at this private school I actually learned stuff. I will never go back to a public school now.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Because veeman apologized for trolling me...   night!  And don't worry, I will quit messing with ya sooner or later, its just to easy and fun to stop just yet, soon though child, soon!

Click to collapse



You two are nice to be with.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Are none of you paying attention to my posts?
> 
> I'm in a third generation home schooled family.  When love is the driving force, no teacher can do it quite like a parent.  If the parent is educated, and qualified materials are provided, then there's no chance of failure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^^^^ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  and me being raised in Miami and Naples Florida, my daughter will have plenty of street sense also! :good:


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Because veeman apologized for trolling me...   night!  And don't worry, I will quit messing with ya sooner or later, its just to easy and fun to stop just yet, soon though child, soon!

Click to collapse



Ah... But I cannot in good pride and perturbation apologize. It's not my style.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Ichigo said:


> Ah... But I cannot in good pride and perturbation apologize. It's not my style.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> A lot of homeschool kids go to my private school for sports(they take 1 or 2 classes), and then usually end up going there the next year, because the education is good, and the teachers are awesome and actually care. I used to go to a public school, and their education was horrible, even in Honor classes. My first year at this private school I actually learned stuff. I will never go back to a public school now.

Click to collapse



I can understand that.  That's what I love about the program my daughter is in.  Monday and Friday, my wife home schools her, and Tue Wed and Thur, she goes to school with kids that are in the same program.  She's made great friends, and Their parents are pretty cool too.  Sofar, she's loving it.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Ichigo said:


> Ah... But I cannot in good pride and perturbation apologize. It's not my style.

Click to collapse



Lawl, Apologize nao! 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



flastnoles11 said:


>

Click to collapse



You want my apology?! You can't handle my apology!!!

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------

Oh crap. I think I'm dying.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Ichigo said:


> You want my apology?! You can't handle my apology!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------
> 
> Oh crap. I think I'm dying.

Click to collapse



Why? Sickness?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



OptimusLove said:


> Why? Sickness?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Head Pain, Left Chest Pain, Right Chest pain, Left abdominal pain, an occasional right abdominal pain, left calf pain, right thigh pain, upper abdominal pain, right tricep pain, left bicep pain, runny nose, waist pain, I'm dizzy, and I cannot stop coughing. It hurts extremely bad to cough now too.  Oh yeah, and my right thigh is almost numb and is freaking burning me.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Skinny-

I know what you're saying, just that it relies on the parents.  If the parent never studied algebra, the child is unlikely to learn calculus at home.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Well, until next time, my beautiful kittens...


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Ichigo said:


> Holy crap when did Mephikun get unbanned?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Sweet baby Jeebus, I hope not... 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> Sweet baby Jeebus, I hope not...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



He PMed me last night.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well, until next time, my beautiful kittens...

Click to collapse










ohai all


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He PMed me last night.

Click to collapse



Lucky you! 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-

Click to collapse








*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



YOLO!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse








*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse





*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 2, 2013)

here's an old pic of me.....stinkeye.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Here's an old pic of me:
http://preview.turbosquid.com/Previ...259220fe-a0a9-4854-bc09-defb722114f3Large.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Very, very old picture of me:






*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Very, very, very, very old picture of me:




Im on the left btw

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Very, very, very, very old picture of me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've got nothing to be proud of...  

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> You've got nothing to be proud of...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Not really. I was quite a badass. Pissed off god a couple of times, but other than that, not so much trouble

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Picture of me, very, very old... 






*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



Apex said:


> Picture of me, very, very old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, you win, supreme leader 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Okay, you win, supreme leader
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Me, about 10 years ago.





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

On a more serious note, here's me, my sister and my cousins in 2003




My sister on the left, and me next to her

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Me and my boy:



Me and my girl:



*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

See what you did, Skinny? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## K.A. (Feb 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> See what you did, Skinny?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I thought twas post thy photos time here..


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



King ACE said:


> I thought twas post thy photos time here..

Click to collapse



Turned out that way, eh? What's up, KA? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*

Hello again

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... SECRETIONS!*



King ACE said:


> I thought twas post thy photos time here..

Click to collapse



Hey KA! Long time since i've seen you 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Morning muffins 

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



Hello juggles, whats up?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



OptimusLove said:


> Hello juggles, whats up?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Your way to young to be told what's up this early in the morning 

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> Your way to young to be told what's up this early in the morning
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



Drinking? Drugs?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your way to young to be told what's up this early in the morning
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



True that. 
What time is it there? 1100?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



OptimusLove said:


> Drinking? Drugs?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Not before midday. Maybe one of the boys will explain 

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Sitting on the bus is not that bad when you have Muse, Red Hot Chilli Peppers and The Prodigy 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Sitting on the bus is not that bad when you have Muse, Red Hot Chilli Peppers and The Prodigy
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice selection you have there :thumbup:

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> Nice selection you have there :thumbup:
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



Thanks. Feels good entering a musical sphere separate from the "Takkata" and other crap playing on the bus radio 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Sup people 

Good to see the pics, cite kids you got there Zach :thumbup:

le random signature o.o


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Prawesome said:


> Sup people
> 
> Good to see the pics, cite kids you got there Zach :thumbup:
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Hey prawn. About 40 minutes left in the buw until we reach the campsite. Wohooo

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Hello again, infinity, gl with the trip.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Ohai roof , ella and lurkers 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> here's an old pic of me.....stinkeye.

Click to collapse



**thanks**
For starting it.. I had seen your one pic in album thread.. 




Apex said:


> Me and my boy:
> 
> View attachment 1696966
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow.. they are very cute...:thumbup:

I just fell in love with your boy...
I love to play with kids  all the time




jugg1es said:


> Your way to young to be told what's up this early in the morning
> 
> _ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _

Click to collapse



iseewhatyoudidthere




Prawesome said:


> Sup people
> 
> Good to see the pics, cite kids you got there Zach :thumbup:
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



you shouldn't be here 

Go and study prawn :sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Wow, they have wifi here ! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

What's been happening? I was to tired to go on xda yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 2, 2013)

My Visa card pisses me off, I cant even use it on Google Play or other sites, I get like:
We were unable to deduct 19.95 EUR from your credit/debit card because the transaction was declined by your card issuing bank.


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



devstaff said:


> My Visa card pisses me off, I cant even use it on Google Play or other sites, I get like:
> We were unable to deduct 19.95 EUR from your credit/debit card because the transaction was declined by your card issuing bank.

Click to collapse



Send me the card number, expiration, and CIV. I'll take good care of you... 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> Send me the card number, expiration, and CIV. I'll take good care of you...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Ok, here it is:



        LOL


        TROLL


        U NEVER FIND


        IT


        SO


        LOL


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> Send me the card number, expiration, and CIV. I'll take good care of you...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Ohai.....
I notice ever since I started changing my username ot has become sort of fashion wtf!

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

evening bros and..um..sis's (?!). 

@apex: just saw your pics with your kids. beautiful children. tapatalk won't load the pictures of jeremy though. 

[cAs]


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Chilling in the room with some guys and gals

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Chilling in the room with some guys and gals
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



just chilling? :what:
godfather apex would not approve.
















jk 

[cAs]


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



cascabel said:


> just chilling? :what:
> godfather apex would not approve.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with going easy before a 2 hour jesus and god lesson

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Nothing wrong with going easy before a 2 hour jesus and god lesson
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



y u sow serious?  was just kidding bro.

jesus? are catholic by any chance?

[cAs]


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



cascabel said:


> y u sow serious?  was just kidding bro.
> 
> jesus? are catholic by any chance?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Wat? I think its Lutheran? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Wat? I think its Lutheran?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



was just curious.  so what are guys going to do today?

[cAs]


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

cascabel said:


> was just curious.  so what are guys going to do today?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Farming! Downtown has a string of level 6 and 7 portals, and the Cultural District has all 6's. All in all, it's about 50 portals -all high level. There's a G+ group meeting up today to farm for inventory, and drink beer. Oh, and some writing later this evening and/or tomorrow. What's on your agenda, cas?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> Farming! Downtown has a string of level 6 and 7 portals, and the Cultural District has all 6's. All in all, it's about 50 portals -all high level. There's a G+ group meeting up today to farm for inventory, and drink beer. Oh, and some writing later this evening and/or tomorrow. What's on your agenda, cas?

Click to collapse



danm. i wish my area has a high level of activity. that sounds fun.
it's 12:43am here (sunday). and sundays are always boring. nothing planned. will be going fishing next sunday though. and, hopefully, a bit of hunting (birds). so i'm looking forward to that. today's going to be meh.

[cAs]


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

cascabel said:


> danm. i wish my area has a high level of activity. that sounds fun.
> it's 12:43am here (sunday). and sundays are always boring. nothing planned. will be going fishing next sunday though. and, hopefully, a bit of hunting (birds). so i'm looking forward to that. today's going to be meh.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Move to Texas!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> Move to Texas!

Click to collapse



I have still yet to find a portal in my area and I'm just too lazy to submit one...  oh, and hey frat!  Good morning!


----------



## cascabel (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> Move to Texas!

Click to collapse



i honestly would love to.

[cAs]

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> I have still yet to find a portal in my area and I'm just too lazy to submit one...  oh, and hey frat!  Good morning!

Click to collapse



lol. i've submitted 3. waiting if it gets approved. 


g'night brothers. have a good day. 

[cAs]


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



veeman said:


> What's been happening? I was to tired to go on xda yesterday.

Click to collapse



So it turns out xda was just a front for drugs and pr0n. The cyber police infiltrated and took us all into custody. Luckily, with my handy dandy notebook, I saved us all. Death Note style 



        Yes, that was an anime reference


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



OptimusLove said:


> Drinking? Drugs?
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
> *PM me if you need help*

Click to collapse




Is that all you think we do? 

Get high and flash ROMs? 




Ichigo said:


> So it turns out xda was just a front for drugs and pr0n. The cyber police infiltrated and took us all into custody. Luckily, with my handy dandy notebook, I saved us all. Death Note style
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was an anime reference

Click to collapse



Itchy.... goooooo!!!!


Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Is that all you think we do?
> 
> Get high and flash ROMs?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I actually do have to go.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Yes, I actually do have to go.

Click to collapse



Y u go away when I comes? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Y u go away when I comes?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Stop complaining.  You sound a lot like Keigo... A little bit too much. :sly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

You people make me sick...

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You people make me sick...
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Careful Wolfgang, lest I Puck you up...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

http://www.troll.me/images/pissed-off-obama/im-back-*****es.jpg


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



cascabel said:


> evening bros and..um..sis's (?!).
> 
> @apex: just saw your pics with your kids. beautiful children. tapatalk won't load the pictures of jeremy though.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



My picture doesn't show? Weird. First time Photobucket screwed me over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe this works.  Again, that was about 10 years ago.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> My picture doesn't show? Weird. First time Photobucket screwed me over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Y no new picture? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

I might do a pledge. MAYBE. And, for the ToT, I can write the word "Chi" or "Apex" onto my palm with my own blood. Don't worry. I'm totally comfortable with it. 

Anyway, Apex, confirm if I should do the pledge or not.

If you guys don't find the pledge silly enough, after writing, I can color my fingers red with blood too, and then draw a smiley on the other side of my hand, again, with blood.

No. I'm not emo. I bleed at least 2 times every day. And, therefore, I'm more tolerant. No, I am not going to cut myself with a knife to get blood. 

Sorry if you're squeamish. I'm just used to pain and bleeding. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I might do a pledge. MAYBE. And, for the ToT, I can write the word "Chi" or "Apex" onto my palm with my own blood. Don't worry. I'm totally comfortable with it.
> 
> Anyway, Apex, confirm if I should do the pledge or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a ToT, not a damn cult 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> My picture doesn't show? Weird. First time Photobucket screwed me over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Epic pic is epic :thumbup:

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Your ToT should be proof of no fewer than 3 sessions with a psychiatrist, after that post.  That's a little too creepy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Your ToT should be proof of no fewer than 3 sessions with a psychiatrist, after that post.  That's a little too creepy.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse




Psychiatrist AND an Asylum Warden


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



QuantumFoam said:


> This is a ToT, not a damn cult
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








jRi0T68 said:


> Your ToT should be proof of no fewer than 3 sessions with a psychiatrist, after that post.  That's a little too creepy.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Haha guys. I was trolling. Even though I can do it (and I will if Apex asks), I won't.

What shall I do? And, remember. I'm 13.

I can post a video of me, playing Minecraft. And then, burning 1 diamond (one of the most valuable items, and one of the most expensive) in fire. And then dancing around and chatting like I'm drunk in game.
Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Psychiatrist AND an Asylum Warden
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Haha guys. I was trolling. Even though I can do it (and I will if Apex asks), I won't.
> 
> What shall I do? And, remember. I'm 13.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You know there's a reason behind Apex giving options for ToTs. Wanna know?



































SO THAT YOU DO ONE OF THOSE 



Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Your ToT should be proof of no fewer than 3 sessions with a psychiatrist, after that post.  That's a little too creepy.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



+1
And y u no post new pics? awesome one btw







Wolf Pup said:


> Haha guys. I was trolling.

Click to collapse



R.I.P Trolling 

le random signature o.o


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Haha guys. I was trolling. Even though I can do it (and I will if Apex asks), I won't.
> 
> What shall I do? And, remember. I'm 13.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



13 huh?  So why not do the phone call, or the onion, or go buy an ice cream, assuming you can come up with 1 dollar, and stick it to your head and call yourself a unicorn?  All totally realistic options for a 13 year old...


----------



## Deadly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> My picture doesn't show? Weird. First time Photobucket screwed me over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it showed up the first time itself.. and now too.. and good moment for memory :thumbup:




Wolf Pup said:


> I might do a pledge. MAYBE. And, for the ToT, I can write the word "Chi" or "Apex" onto my palm with my own blood. Don't worry. I'm totally comfortable with it.
> 
> Anyway, Apex, confirm if I should do the pledge or not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Wolf Pup said:


> Haha guys. I was trolling. Even though I can do it (and I will if Apex asks), I won't.
> 
> What shall I do? And, remember. I'm 13.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



after reading both posts..

I still suggest you to do what QF told you...




Prawesome said:


> R.I.P Trolling
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



I see you got R.I.P sentences **obsession **

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> http://www.troll.me/images/pissed-off-obama/im-back-*****es.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



you were missing?

I never noticed

PS: welcome back:thumbup:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

No Speaking of TOT's





































WHERE ARE ALL THE TOTS, THERE IS ONLY FOUR ON YOUTUBE, FOUR. CONSIDERING HOW MANY MUFFINS THERE ARE THIS IS A DISGRACEFUL TURNOUT.... 





















just my tuppence worth mind, but still......... 

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Kick them all out. I'm disappointed too. Demember (read it as you wish) them. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Ohai juggs, undercover.. 

Nice point there..:thumbup:

And damn apktool got updated to 1.5.2:banghead::banghead:

I just downloaded 1.5.1 yesterday..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 2, 2013)

Sup frat


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

What happened with the ToT videos?

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



devstaff said:


> What happened with the ToT videos?
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Waiting for you to do one :thumbup:


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Waiting for you to do one :thumbup:
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



I did mine, just check the channel. I did mine 2 months ago...

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



devstaff said:


> I did mine, just check the channel. I did mine 2 months ago...
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll let you off then 
It's been a while since I checked the channel so I forgot 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## K.A. (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I'll let you off then
> It's been a while since I checked the channel so I forgot
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Gtfo....gTfO....GtFo....GTFO....NAO!!
Stfu....sTfU....StFu.....STFU....NAO!!

Ohaithere 

Cheers,
K.A.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Haha guys. I was trolling. Even though I can do it (and I will if Apex asks), I won't.
> 
> What shall I do? And, remember. I'm 13.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




im 13 and from uk. I did my tot. Get viber then do a prank call.






jugg1es said:


> No Speaking of TOT's
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did my ToT.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



devstaff said:


> What happened with the ToT videos?
> 
> Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've been meaning to do one, don't worry, when I finally do it, it'll be well worth the wait, I promise!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I've been meaning to do one, don't worry, when I finally do it, it'll be well worth the wait, I promise!

Click to collapse



What will it include?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> What will it include?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NSFW stuff... 18+ rating too so you can't see it 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

I may do one at some point.
Cinnamon challenge seems like a good enough video 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



undercover said:


> NSFW stuff... 18+ rating too so you can't see it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The only way you could know that is if you were in on it... 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> The only way you could know that is if you were in on it...
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Moment of silence...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> What will it include?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's for me to know and you to find out... :thumbup:


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> The only way you could know that is if you were in on it...
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



How do you know I'm not? Or maybe I'll be directing it  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I may do one at some point.
> Cinnamon challenge seems like a good enough video
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Pledge first and do a ToT. I DARE YOU. 

Small print:
1. You will get nothing for acomplishing this task.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



undercover said:


> How do you know I'm not? Or maybe I'll be directing it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Co-starring :what:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Co-starring :what:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



It will be a two in one ToT.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> Pledge first and do a ToT. I DARE YOU.
> 
> Small print:
> 1. You will get nothing for acomplishing this task.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't need to pledge. I'll upload it just for teh lulz at some point.
It's bloody horrible though because I done it before and I necked off 3 beers afterwards just to try and get rid of the taste 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I don't need to pledge. I'll upload it just for teh lulz at some point.
> It's bloody horrible though because I done it before and I necked off 3 beers afterwards just to try and get rid of the taste
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



I sed pledge. Arent u proud u posting in chi.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Sup guys.

Long time no see 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> I sed pledge. Arent u proud u posting in chi.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know what you said, hence my response.


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> I sed pledge. Arent u proud u posting in chi.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 you don't have to pledge to be proud of the awesomeness that is this thread...

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow, I thought you had gotten lost or something!  How's it going?


----------



## Deadly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I may do one at some point.
> Cinnamon challenge seems like a good enough video
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Dooooooooeeeeeeeeeet

We need more people like you...

But i will accept it as true only when I see one.. because people have been telling they will... it just stayed in "will".. so..






ppero196 said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you finally found this thread!!

Welcome back!

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> Dooooooooeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> We need more people like you...
> 
> But i will accept it as true only when I see one.. because people have been telling they will... it just stayed in "will".. so..

Click to collapse



I can understand why others don't lol. It's all you can taste for hours afterwards 
I guarantee I'll get it done though 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I can understand why others don't lol. It's all you can taste for hours afterwards
> I guarantee I'll get it done though
> 
> 
> "I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."

Click to collapse



Until I see the video it's only empty promises. Na Na Na Na Na 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

@tinky... thanks for asking man.. you gave me a good chance to say what I wanted to say.. now they will read it and understand I hope..

Its just the way they answer and the quality wasn't good enough sometimes I felt.. the one word answer posts.. usually never helpful.. but if I say this there .. it would look like targeting one person.. so didn't do it.. will pm him someday..
Thanks though :thumbup:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> @tinky... thanks for asking man.. you gave me a good chance to say what I wanted to say.. now they will read it and understand I hope..
> 
> Its just the way they answer and the quality wasn't good enough sometimes I felt.. the one word answer posts.. usually never helpful.. but if I say this there .. it would look like targeting one person.. so didn't do it.. will pm him someday..
> Thanks though :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries. Any time  
Call grandpa and he'll give you a hand 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## Deadly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



undercover said:


> No worries. Any time
> Call grandpa and he'll give you a hand
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



Grandpa? 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> Grandpa?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I'm known as grandpa by some people... 

Dexter for example.  

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



undercover said:


> No worries. Any time
> Call grandpa and he'll give you a hand
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



Alwight gramps

_ “What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.”* ~Ralph Waldo Emerson _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



undercover said:


> I'm known as grandpa by some people...
> 
> Dexter for example.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lack of lurking these days made me outdated then..

Sure gramps will do

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



QuantumFoam said:


> http://www.troll.me/images/pissed-off-obama/im-back-*****es.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



This pleases me. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> Lack of lurking these days made me outdated then..
> 
> Sure gramps will do
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, that's from my previous life as tinky  

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

I'm back. The stores are crowded with people buying food for the superbowl

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> http://www.troll.me/images/pissed-off-obama/im-back-*****es.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda premium

Click to collapse



You were gone?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

I've got to say... ppero... you no post enough!  You're one of the only members here I don't feel like I know.

How/who/what/when/where/why are you? 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I've got to say... ppero... you no post enough!  You're one of the only members here I don't feel like I know.
> 
> How/who/what/when/where/why are you?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



This is know about ppero196: he likes fireworks and hot chicks. This means he's cool in my book o'Cool. 

Edit: I think he faps too much though. But, we all have our weaknesses... 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> This is know about ppero196: he likes fireworks and hot chicks. This means he's cool in my book o'Cool.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



mrburnsexcellentpicthatimtoolazytofind.jpg

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> This is know about ppero196: he likes fireworks and hot chicks. This means he's cool in my book o'Cool.
> 
> Edit: I think he pafs too much though. But, we all have our weaknesses...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Am I in that book?


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> mrburnsexcellentpicthatimtoolazytofind.jpg
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



How's your Saturday treating you, Jeremy? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Am I in that book?

Click to collapse



There's a separate book, that I keep hidden in the garage for you. Stashed next to the Christmas decorations. Well out of sight... 

  

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> There's a separate book, that I keep hidden in the garage for you. Stashed next to the Christmas decorations. Well out of sight...
> 
> 
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Because the awesomeness it contains is too much for humans too bare?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> How's your Saturday treating you, Jeremy?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Good, so long as I don't think about problem$ I can't $olve I the weekend.

Just being enthralled at the details jumping into my ears that I'd never heard before from the flac versions of songs I've only had in 320kbps mp3, and visiting my wife's grandma.

It's a good day.

For some reason, this song makes me want to partake of illegal substances. (Odd, since I rarely even have a drink).





How is you? At home for the weekend resting up for your next departure?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

New A-Team is hilarious :thumbup:

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



undercover said:


> New A-Team is hilarious :thumbup:
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



I had to pretend it wasn't the A-Team.  Rampage couldn't do BA justice, but once I got over that, it was great.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



undercover said:


> New A-Team is hilarious :thumbup:
> 
> _________________________________________
> Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4

Click to collapse



Inform me. :sly:


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Undercover grandpa

http://hichristina.com/calendar_pics/crazy_grandpa.jpg

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Anybody seen this yet??? http://95.154.208.56/~xdapicz/


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Six flags and venga boys immediately jump to mind. Lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## undercover (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



ppero196 said:


> Undercover grandpa
> 
> http://hichristina.com/calendar_pics/crazy_grandpa.jpg
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where did you get my yellow belt grading pic? 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> +1
> And y u no post new pics? awesome one btw
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I.P.R. Enlighs


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



veeman said:


> I.P.R. Enlighs

Click to collapse



Tom Riddle?!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Tom Riddle?!

Click to collapse



Why do you keep chaning username so often?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



devstaff said:


> Why do you keep chaning username so often?

Click to collapse



Because I want to!  You have a problem with me?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Because I want to!  You have a problem with me?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have lol.
Naa not really, but its kinda annoying for some reason...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



devstaff said:


> Yes, I have lol.
> Naa not really, but its kinda annoying for some reason...

Click to collapse



Too bad! I live to annoy! It's my only pleasure in life!


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Because I want to!  You have a problem with me?

Click to collapse



Say mate...why don't you step away from the PC and take a chill pill? 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



M_T_M said:


> Say mate...why don't you step away from the PC and take a chill pill?
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Because freaking chill pills don't exist?!


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Because freaking chill pills don't exist?!

Click to collapse



Ok.....relax and stop stirring up the pot then! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



M_T_M said:


> Ok.....relax and stop stirring up the pot then!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Well I could.... if I had a pot to stop stirring!
Edit: Hey look! I found it. :stirthepot:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Well I could.... if I had a pot to stop stirring!
> Edit: Hey look! I found it.  :stirthepot:

Click to collapse



If you did have it, it would probably help you chill. :sly:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well I could.... if I had a pot to stop stirring!
> Edit: Hey look! I found it. :stirthepot:

Click to collapse



Here you have another pot to stir on:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Because freaking chill pills don't exist?!

Click to collapse



Sure they do, heard of xanex, take one of them and you'll be pretty chilled within 15-20 minutes.. lol


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Yo brothers!

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



eep2378 said:


> Yo brothers!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Yo! What's up?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



eep2378 said:


> Yo brothers!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Hey eep!!!  What's going on, bro?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Yo brothers!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Hey eep


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Because freaking chill pills don't exist?!

Click to collapse



Eat some dry ice.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



veeman said:


> Eat some dry ice.

Click to collapse



Been there, done that.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



veeman said:


> Eat some dry ice.

Click to collapse



That would probably suck!!!


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> That would probably suck!!!

Click to collapse



I said to eat dry ice. Not a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



veeman said:


> I said to eat dry ice. Not a vacuum cleaner.

Click to collapse



How do you clean a vacuum?


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How do you clean a vacuum?

Click to collapse



I'll make a tutorial.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Yo! What's up?

Click to collapse











flastnoles11 said:


> Hey eep!!!  What's going on, bro?

Click to collapse











devstaff said:


> Hey eep

Click to collapse




Not much just put my little guy to bed, now gonna settle in relax and watch a movie, "Ted". I heard its pretty funny 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



eep2378 said:


> Not much just put my little guy to bed, now gonna settle in relax and watch a movie, "Ted". I heard its pretty funny
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Ted?  The talking bear?  Have fun.


----------



## undercover (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Is it school lunch time again? Kids are on a rampage. 

Btw when M_T_M advises you to do something, you do it. 
1. He's older than you, show some respect 
2. HE rarely interferes, and if he does it's time to stahp. 
3. He's a nice guy 
4. He can be not a nice guy 
5. When he is not a nice guy he can push his SM authority around a bit.... 
_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

I badly need to sleep now, see ya all tomorow


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



undercover said:


> Is it school lunch time again? Kids are on a rampage.
> 
> Btw when M_T_M advises you to do something, you do it.
> 1. He's older than you, show some respect
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't I stop?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



eep2378 said:


> Not much just put my little guy to bed, now gonna settle in relax and watch a movie, "Ted". I heard its pretty funny
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Absolutely hilarious actually!


----------



## boborone (Feb 3, 2013)

Anybody with a brain want to argue with "anonymous" with me?

It's quite funny, dude is a dumbass.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



boborone said:


> Anybody with a brain want to argue with "anonymous" with me?
> 
> It's quite funny, dude is a dumbass.

Click to collapse



Lol. Link?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## boborone (Feb 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. Link?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



http://www.facebook.com/anonymousglobalnetwork/posts/477873145602678?

Have at it. dude is a complete idiot and using the monikor anonymous to post things...............he needs to get his router blown the fk up.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Ted?  The talking bear?  Have fun.

Click to collapse



Yup the talking bear. Lol it actually was pretty funny. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Anybody seen this yet??? http://95.154.208.56/~xdapicz/

Click to collapse



what it is?

Morning/afternoon/evening folks

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sup muffins?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> what it is?
> 
> Morning/afternoon/evening folks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xda's own image hosting site from the looks of it... :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Sup muffins?

Click to collapse



Sup quasi?  he blocked me...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Xda's own image hosting site from the looks of it... :thumbup:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try and remember my 3rd FB's info...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Quasimodem said:


> Sup muffins?

Click to collapse



Oh hey. Welcome back Quasi!
@Deadly Hey man! How are you?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh hey. Welcome back Quasi!
> @Deadly Hey man! How are you?

Click to collapse



Thanx!


----------



## Soul reaper (Feb 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> what it is?
> 
> Morning/afternoon/evening folks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



studies??? dont u have xams ??


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Welcome back Quasi... I missed the anonymous debacle. I was driving, then read it, your posts were already gone, and when I tried to comment, the topic had just been removed.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Ok, I had 13 posts quoted, XDA app crashed, as usual. So, I might do a pledge, but, for the tot, I can do the"I can't talk right now" thing. But, with a twist.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Welcome back Quasi... I missed the anonymous debacle. I was driving, then read it, your posts were already gone, and when I tried to comment, the topic had just been removed.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Thanx man


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ok, I had 13 posts quoted, XDA app crashed, as usual. So, I might do a pledge, but, for the tot, I can do the"I can't talk right now" thing. But, with a twist.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



You'll probably have to run that one by apex to be honest, he is the "founder" of this after all...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ok, I had 13 posts quoted, XDA app crashed, as usual. So, I might do a pledge, but, for the tot, I can do the"I can't talk right now" thing. But, with a twist.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



1. Your Tapatalk sig is n00bish weird

2. What twist? :what:


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



QuantumFoam said:


> 1. Your Tapatalk sig is n00bish weird
> 
> 2. What twist? :what:

Click to collapse



1) noob? 
2) The twist is he actually *does* have time to talk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> 1) noob?
> 2) The twist is he actually *does* have time to talk.

Click to collapse



Of all people, YOU'RE asking what's a n00b?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Of all people, YOU'RE asking what's a n00b?

Click to collapse



It's boon spelled backwards, so Baboon? 
As in, you're such a Baboon! (incompetent and inexperienced fool)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

The twist is it's an adult chat line, and he's paying $$$ for the call.

Quasi- I love how you waste no time in stirring **** up, you awesome hermie you!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> what it is?
> 
> Morning/afternoon/evening folks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. Long time no talk.

Good 24 hrs to you as well.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The twist is it's an adult chat line, and he's paying $$$ for the call.
> 
> Quasi- I love how you waste no time in stirring **** up, you awesome hermie you!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



Thanks lol...  My specialty...


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Hey quasi. Where have you been?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hey quasi. Where have you been?

Click to collapse



Banned for having a second account...


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Quasimodem said:


> Banned for having a second account...

Click to collapse



Oh, well that's too bad. Good to see you back.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh, well that's too bad. Good to see you back.

Click to collapse



Thanks man...  I have multiple accounts everywhere...  and I never even used it...  Just wanted a backup...  I consider it being prepared, they consider it a rule violation...


----------



## _akash (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Hi
kinda bored on a sunday morning.

What is "MUCULENT"?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



_akash said:


> Hi
> kinda bored on a sunday morning.
> 
> What is "MUCULENT"?
> ...

Click to collapse



It means "to Google something."

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Thanks man...  I have multiple accounts everywhere...  and I never even used it...  Just wanted a backup...  I consider it being prepared, they consider it a rule violation...

Click to collapse



Yeah, rules suck sometimes.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

I'm pretty sure Quasi is THE guy to have... researched... the quality, rationality and enforcement of most rules. 

How goes the freedom plight, anyway, Quasi?  Last I read was late last year you had hopes of getting out of the house. Then I got tied up in drama with my wife's side of the family and didn't see what happened.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Xda's own image hosting site from the looks of it... :thumbup:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ah I see.. thanks for link:thumbup:




Quasimodem said:


> Sup muffins?

Click to collapse



yo man.. long time no see.. good to see you back




Ichigo said:


> Deadly Hey man! How are you?

Click to collapse



I'm good.. thanks.. just same old story.. studies studies..
I didn't see anyone commenting in manga thread.. no one read this week ?


Soul reaper said:


> studies??? dont u have xams ??

Click to collapse



I do
Thanks for reminding.. I'm off





veeman said:


> Hi. Long time no talk.
> 
> Good 24 hrs to you as well.

Click to collapse



hi.. indeed its been a while.. we don't login at same time it seems lol.. but we should 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _akash (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



veeman said:


> It means "to google something"

Click to collapse




Iseewhatudidthere.jpg
Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm pretty sure Quasi is THE guy to have... researched... the quality, rationality and enforcement of most rules.
> 
> How goes the freedom plight, anyway, Quasi?  Last I read was late last year you had hopes of getting out of the house. Then I got tied up in drama with my wife's side of the family and didn't see what happened.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse



They denied my parole...  another year of this...



Deadly. said:


> yo man.. long time no see.. good to see you back
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



thanks man


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

WB Quasi!

Sup frat?
Boring weekend is boring.


----------



## _akash (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Hmm 
Its really boring.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

roofrider said:


> WB Quasi!
> 
> Sup frat?
> Boring weekend is boring.

Click to collapse



Thanx!!  I sport 2 stars now


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Thanx!!  I sport 2 stars now

Click to collapse



Ah yes, hope it doesn't increase lol.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Quasimodem said:


> They denied my parole...  another year of this...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man

Click to collapse



****. Sorry to hear it.


I've finally tried to be helpful here on XDA, with the only thing I really can, lol

[GUIDE] Headphone/Earphone Buying
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37528128

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> ****. Sorry to hear it.
> 
> 
> I've finally tried to be helpful here on XDA, with the only thing I really can, lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, now that's something i need.
Maybe you could increase the font size of the headings ("Budget"..Disclaimer etc) by one point or bold them. Aesthetics.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



roofrider said:


> Thanks, now that's something i need.
> Maybe you could increase the font size of the headings ("Budget"..Disclaimer etc) by one point or bold them. Aesthetics.

Click to collapse



Thanks. It's on my to do list. I wrote that all from tapatalk. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

What's cracking?
A drunk....I haz one


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



FlyGurl said:


> What's cracking?
> A drunk....I haz one

Click to collapse



Good. You probably needed one.

I'd like one, but I cannot.

All is as well as I'm willing to examine on a weekend (got to have a couple of days where I'm not depressed each week).  How are things with you?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Good. You probably needed one.
> 
> I'd like one, but I cannot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd really like sleep. Waiting on the drunk to deliver that.
I'm drunk. If I wasn't....idk....not good?
But alcohol.
It's my solution


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

OTC sleep aids:
Benadryl
Kava kava
Valerian root
Melatonin

Anything stronger requires prescription. Trazodone might suit you well for these situations.  Ask a doctor about that, maybe. Or Ambien if you just want the sledgehammer.


*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Welcome back, Quasi.

In light of recent revelations, you will now be called Hermes. 



jRi0T68 said:


> OTC sleep aids:
> Benadryl
> Kava kava
> Valerian root
> ...

Click to collapse



Benadryl should work.
There's stronger cough syrups out there.

Ambien? 

I wants new music. Recommendations??? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Welcome back, Quasi.
> 
> In light of recent revelations, you will now be called Hermes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









hai doc,
hai all


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

76 pages.. Nope 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Welcome back, Quasi.
> 
> In light of recent revelations, you will now be called Hermes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thx man!


----------



## hell_lock (Feb 3, 2013)

What is this place??!!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



hell_lock said:


> What is this place??!!

Click to collapse



It's a place where you're not supposed to be

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



hell_lock said:


> What is this place??!!

Click to collapse



A thread 

Also...wb quasi

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



hell_lock said:


> What is this place??!!

Click to collapse



How did ya get here!! Btw hes a dev for my device. Galaxy y.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

Y U AMERICANS NO SLEEP??
Quasi, Jeremy, Shah..and lurkers.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Hello all, just bought a new dress for graduation pictorial

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> OTC sleep aids:
> Benadryl
> Kava kava
> Valerian root
> ...

Click to collapse



I have ambiem. It does not work anymore. Although being awake on it is hilarious.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



roofrider said:


> Y U AMERICANS NO SLEEP??
> Quasi, Jeremy, Shah..and lurkers.

Click to collapse



Because we are, in our true nature,

OWLS.:sly::sly::what:

loljk I'm on vacation but I don't know about the others

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



roofrider said:


> Y U AMERICANS NO SLEEP??
> Quasi, Jeremy, Shah..and lurkers.

Click to collapse



I can't speak for the others but I can't sleep cuz I CAN'T sleep. 





Otherwise, i'd be sleeping. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Y U AMERICANS NO SLEEP??
> Quasi, Jeremy, Shah..and lurkers.

Click to collapse



My schedule is leave the house on Wednesday from 7am - 12pm

Rest of the time, I do whatever...


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 3, 2013)

I want to become a pledge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So what do I do now except doing everything said in the OP? Where do I register?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Stereo8 said:


> I want to become a pledge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make ur intro. Fix up avatar and signiature. Avatar should be a muffin from 2nd post. Signature should say "Sent from my muffin". U should keep avatar and sig for 2 weeks.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



hell_lock said:


> What is this place??!!

Click to collapse



Y U NO READ OP POST?

Hi naman..
 This is a place to hangout and make friends and chit chat and enjoy..


And do read post below for more info.. 




Stereo8 said:


> I want to become a pledge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pledge is what you can call "register"

As adil already said.. if you read op, that's a you need to do..

Put a muffin avatar.. and muffin word in your app sig for 2 weeks of pledge period and a must TOT to become member.. TOT you can pick your choice from post no. 8000

Also, a curiosity question.. what's your age?
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> My schedule is leave the house on Wednesday from 7am - 12pm
> 
> Rest of the time, I do whatever...

Click to collapse



I wasn't updated, but now i am. 


FlyGurl said:


> I can't speak for the others but I can't sleep cuz I CAN'T sleep.
> 
> Otherwise, i'd be sleeping.

Click to collapse



I've neva had insomnia. Hope things get betta for you. :fingers-crossed:

[email protected] Have fun!


----------



## _Variable (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Hello bros and sis, and a few muffins.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Hello bros and sis, and a few muffins.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



When were there Sister?!!??!!

All I know there are brothers,hermits,Its,pennywises and muffins here.:silly:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> When were there Sister?!!??!!
> 
> All I know there are brothers,hermits,Its,pennywises and muffins here.:silly:

Click to collapse



Lol so sexist..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 3, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Y U AMERICANS NO SLEEP??
> -Quasi, Jeremy, Shah..and lurkers.

Click to collapse



It's actually quite simple... these poor souls have no life beyond the keyboard



@shahrukhraza

Hey bro, you ever have issue w/ any of the CTO peeps?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Afternoon muffins 

Hi Tony :thumbup:
Trouble i hear you say, where? I'm right in the mood 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol so sexist..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




ITs true. Look at 1st page. Does it mention sisters anywhere.


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> Hi Tony :thumbup:
> Trouble i hear you say, where? I'm right in the mood
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey brother, how are you?

Noting on XDA, it's actually one of the spin-offs of the "sell/trade" section of XDA.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, whats up?


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



shahrukhraza said:


> It's a place where I'm not supposed to be
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


> Hey brother, how are you?
> 
> Noting on XDA, it's actually one of the spin-offs of the "sell/trade" section of XDA.

Click to collapse



Im ok cheers, what you been up to lately not seen you around. I did come across your noob thread, made me giggle :thumbup:

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> :sly:

Click to collapse



Apex... don't know if you've noticed but... you've lost your strid...er


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


> Apex... don't know if you've noticed but... you've lost your strid...er

Click to collapse



I haven't lost anything, I've strode passed striding and now I am Apex... hear me roar, 'er something. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> :sly:

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere

And morning

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im ok cheers, what you been up to lately not seen you around. I did come across your noob thread, made me giggle :thumbup:
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



Yup everybody should see it... Quite a few of the people that meander into here should live by it






here


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Y U NO READ OP POST?
> 
> Hi naman..
> This is a place to hangout and make friends and chit chat and enjoy..
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm 12... Says in my profile.... I don't know is it true...
Pssst... 


        It is. Sir.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


> Yup everybody should see it... Quite a few of the people that meander into here should live by it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great thread..:thumbup: subscribed for future reference 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Stereo8 said:


> I'm 12... Says in my profile.... I don't know is it true...
> Pssst...
> 
> 
> It is. Sir.

Click to collapse



Give us intro and fix up your sig.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Intro to Stereo8...*

Hi ΧΔΑ! I'm Stereo8! I own a Desire X and i like trolling. I love making noobs mad. I want to pledge because... Well I don't know, i like spending time trolling in the OT... I hope you'll accept me in your fraternity... My favorite websites are xda, askvg.com, youtube.com, web.airdroid.com ...I often change my homescreen and i like minimalist style...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

Changed my signature, worse or better?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Stereo8 said:


> Hi ΧΔΑ! I'm Stereo8! I own a Desire X and i like trolling. I love making noobs mad. I want to pledge because... Well I don't know, i like spending time trolling in the OT... I hope you'll accept me in your fraternity... My favorite websites are xda, askvg.com, youtube.com, web.airdroid.com ...I often change my homescreen and i like minimalist style...

Click to collapse



Wheres ur sig???

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like Ella has some company now.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



roofrider said:


> Looks like Ella has some company now.

Click to collapse



Who? 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Who?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



That stereo, i thought it was a feminine stereo but looks like it's actually a masculine one.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvNQLJ1_HQ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

[cAs]


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 3, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> Yup everybody should see it... Quite a few of the people that meander into here should live by it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Deadly. said:


> Great thread..:thumbup: subscribed for future reference
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse


----------



## cascabel (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



hey tony. great thread. that should be a sticky in every device's general section. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

[cAs]


----------



## _akash (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



When is iron man 3 releasing?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Wheres ur sig???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's there... I'll put in in 72 font so everyone can see it...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice work Tony!


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 3, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Nice work Tony!

Click to collapse



Thanks bra


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



roofrider said:


> That stereo, i thought it was a feminine stereo but looks like it's actually a masculine one.

Click to collapse



lmao




cascabel said:


> [cAs]

Click to collapse



FTFY



cascabel said:


> hey tony. great thread. that should be a sticky in every device's general section. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



we have enough such every device stickies 

But, I do feel it should be referenced in every newbie guide thread or such threads...




_akash said:


> When is iron man 3 releasing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hi noob

JK




Stereo8 said:


> It's there... I'll put in in 72 font so everyone can see it...

Click to collapse



please don't! 7 itself is big.. 72 O.O


Put it in your app sign.. its enough.. if you don't use app much.. then a normal 2-4 size would be enough..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Changed my signature, worse or better?

Click to collapse



It's too tall. Make it wider and shorter.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

hey deadly and vm, bros, sis, lurkers. anyone i missed?

[cAs]


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



cascabel said:


> hey deadly and vm, bros, sis, lurkers. anyone i missed?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



U missed me!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Anyone else studied Julius Caesar in school? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## cascabel (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> U missed me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



oh yeah. and muffins too. 


hey shrimp/prawn. didn't study julius caesar, but i've read a little about him. why ask? 

[cAs]


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

cascabel said:


> oh yeah. and muffins too.
> 
> 
> hey shrimp/prawn. didn't study julius caesar, but i've read a little about him. why ask?
> ...

Click to collapse



im not a muffin. im a chi member who *HAS* Done their ToT.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> im not a muffin. im a chi member who *HAS* Done their ToT.

Click to collapse



Your ALL muffins 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



cascabel said:


> oh yeah. and muffins too.
> 
> 
> hey shrimp/prawn. didn't study julius caesar, but i've read a little about him. why ask?
> ...

Click to collapse



I was talking about the play actually..lol







jugg1es said:


> Your ALL muffins
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



Does that include you? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## cascabel (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> im not a muffin. im a chi member who *HAS* Done their ToT and grew attached to his avatar.

Click to collapse



ftfy

so i didn't miss you. you're a "bro".  unless you decide to go hermit on us...

[cAs]


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your ALL muffins
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



Just because I still have a muffin as my avatar...

Anyway,which part of uk where u live??

In other news IOS 6 Jailbreak at 85%
http://evasi0n.com/


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Prawesome said:


> I was talking about the play actually..lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you ever see me with a muffin avatar or muffin sig. Am i in the op members list? No? So what does that imply? 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ftfy
> 
> so i didn't miss you. you're a "bro".  unless you decide to go hermit on us...
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I was just joking..:silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> Did you ever see me with a muffin avatar or muffin sig. Am i in the op members list? No? So what does that imply?
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



You post in here 

le random signature o.o


----------



## cascabel (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> Just because I still have a muffin as my avatar...
> 
> Anyway,which part of uk where u live??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm nowhere near the UK.  i've posted a couple of clues to my whereabouts in this thread a couple of times though. 

well, i'm out. gotta wake up early tomorrow. good god i hate mondays...

[cAs]


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Prawesome said:


> You post in here
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



And? I post all over 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's too tall. Make it wider and shorter.

Click to collapse



Ok, I will. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> And? I post all over
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



:|
Nothing. I never said anything. 
:banghead:

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i'm nowhere near the UK.  i've posted a couple of clues to my whereabouts in this thread a couple of times though.
> 
> well, i'm out. gotta wake up early tomorrow. good god i hate mondays...
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I was talking to Jugg


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> I was talking to Jugg

Click to collapse



I live up in the peak District, London born though 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## cascabel (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> I was talking to Jugg

Click to collapse



i know. 

[cAs]


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

So jiggly juggly is afraid of being labeled a muffin.
U chicken bro? 

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> i'm nowhere near the UK.  i've posted a couple of clues to my whereabouts in this thread a couple of times though.
> 
> well, i'm out. gotta wake up early tomorrow. good god i hate mondays...
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Pinoy Cassie is Pinoy 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## cascabel (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> So jiggly juggly is afraid of being labeled a muffin.
> U chicken bro?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. hey sleepy. i'm sleepy.. no rounds tonight?

[cAs]


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



cascabel said:


> lmao. hey sleepy. i'm sleepy.. no rounds tonight?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Hi sleepy cas. 

I'm still an Intern.

We do morning rounds. Residents take care of evening rounds as there's not much grunt work left. 

Also, interns still get Sundays off. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> So jiggly juggly is afraid of being labeled a muffin.
> U chicken bro?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine
> ...

Click to collapse



I just said I'm not changing my avatar for anyone, unless it's for another of the same design. And with regards fear, i face my fears everytime i climb so that was a failed troll. I only have one true fear, the same fear every parent has 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> I just said I'm not changing my avatar for anyone, unless it's for another of the same design. And with regards fear, i face my fears everytime i climb so that was a failed troll. I only have one true fear, the same fear every parent has
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



Y u get sensitive bout it? 

I was joking. 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Hi guys! Im back home again! It has been a great weekend! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Y u get sensitive bout it?
> 
> I was joking.
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



That wasn't me getting sensitive 
 you've got a long way to go if you want to see me get sensitive about something 
_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> you've got a long way to go if you want to see me get sensitive about something

Click to collapse



Erm... what if I don't? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Erm... what if I don't?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



What if you don't what? 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> What if you don't what?
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



Don't want to see you get sensitive 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't want to see you get sensitive
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I've spent years with kids trying to troll me good and proper, your welcome to have a go. (bearing in mind i have five years kids home and five years secure wards experience under my belt) 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> five years secure wards experience under my belt)

Click to collapse



Secure wards?
Care to elaborate? 

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Secure wards?
> Care to elaborate?
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



I worked in mental health secure wards with high risk patients 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I worked in mental health secure wards with high risk patients
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



How was that? By the way was the mental wards in prison?


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> I worked in mental health secure wards with high risk patients
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



The first thing that came to mind after hearing that....
You ever get bitten? 
Must've been a big fear of yours...

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



cascabel said:


> hey shrimp/prawn. didn't study julius caesar, but i've read a little about him. why ask?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



lmao

Yo sleepy... I thought you said you wanted to sleep..:sly::sly:

Chickening out from pool ... weren't you?

And trying my lines on juggs

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> I worked in mental health secure wards with high risk patients
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



How was your pay there, Sir?

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> The first thing that came to mind after hearing that....
> You ever get bitten?
> Must've been a big fear of yours...
> 
> Sent from my yellow submarine

Click to collapse



Never bitten, have spent many hours doing restraints though. Was never scared at work though 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> How was that? By the way was the mental wards in prison?

Click to collapse



Secure "hospitals" are not prison. Well i suppose to a lot of people they could be classed as such 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> lmao
> 
> Yo sleepy... I thought you said you wanted to sleep..:sly::sly:
> 
> Chickening out from pool ... weren't you?

Click to collapse



I slept through the afternoon. 

I'll be going back to sleep in an hour.

Sent from my yellow submarine

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Never bitten, have spent many hours doing restraints though. Was never scared at work though

Click to collapse



By scared I meant to refer to how worried people get about needle stick injuries...
But perhaps you guys didn't have many HIV or rabies patients... 

What do you do now?

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I slept through the afternoon.
> 
> I'll be going back to sleep in an hour.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A few HIV and hep carriers, no rabies. The needle stick issue never really came up as any objections were only given after a patient was secure, a 5 man team can secure anyone 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> A few HIV and hep carriers, no rabies. The needle stick issue never really came up as any objections were only given after a patient was secure, a 5 man team can secure anyone
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



Ah... good for you guys... 

We're having a huge spike in HIV cases...
Every OPD day, we see at least 5-6 HIV patients.
And around one in every 10 patients in the wards is seropositive... :banghead:

Sent from my yellow submarine


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> A few HIV and hep carriers, no rabies. The needle stick issue never really came up as any objections were only given after a patient was secure, a 5 man team can secure anyone
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



What was this hospitals name that you worked for?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> What was this hospitals name that you worked for?

Click to collapse



Mind your own 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Mind your own
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



Tell me NAO!!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> Tell me NAO!!

Click to collapse





_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> Tell me NAO!!

Click to collapse



You wanna get admitted there? 

It's not over tonight,
Give me one more chance
To make it right.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You wanna get admitted there?
> 
> It's not over tonight,
> Give me one more chance
> To make it right.

Click to collapse



Too young and not classed as dangerous 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Too young and not classed as dangerous
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



True. Guess how old am I?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> True. Guess how old am I?

Click to collapse



Younger than 18

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> Too young and not classed as dangerous
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



He's a BAD mtherf¢kr.
You don't know what you're talking about, juggs, my boy.

*vacant*

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> True. Guess how old am I?

Click to collapse



9 years 63 days 2 hours 7 minutes and 41 seconds. 

*vacant*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Younger than 18
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



Closer.



SleepyKrushna said:


> He's a BAD mtherf¢kr.
> You don't know what you're talking about, juggs, my boy.
> 
> *vacant*
> ...

Click to collapse



How am I a BAD mtherf¢kr?

Anyway im not 9Years old.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> How am I a BAD mtherf¢kr?
> 
> Anyway im not 9Years old.

Click to collapse



You're not a badass? 

*vacant*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You're not a badass?
> 
> *vacant*

Click to collapse



Not like u. NO.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> Not like u. NO.

Click to collapse



I'm just an idiot. :sly:

*vacant*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I'm just an idiot. :sly:
> 
> *vacant*

Click to collapse



Go to sleep. :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Go to sleep. :sly:

Click to collapse



Itchy. :screwy:

*vacant*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Itchy. :screwy:
> 
> *vacant*

Click to collapse



Now. :sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Now. :sly:

Click to collapse



Check pm

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

What's up guys?

_Post composed by Lewis_


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> _Post composed by Lewis_

Click to collapse



I be kickin it...


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



LewisGauss said:


> What's up guys?
> 
> _Post composed by Lewis_

Click to collapse



Hi Lewis 

*vacant*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Am I the only guy who thinks that Brutus(in J.Caesar) was justified? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Quasimodem said:


> I be kickin it...

Click to collapse



Kickin the bucket, Hermes? 

*vacant*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Prawesome said:


> Am I the only guy who thinks that Brutus(in J.Caesar) was justified?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



He probably was justified but it was the beginning of the end 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

@stereo8 Ok let me just say this. We encourage anyone to participate here BUT with a measure of maturity. I know xda is huge and their are A LOT of young kids on here but please try to be more mature when contributing here in chi delta alpha. If you cannot oblige then, going forward, we'll have to take appropriate action. 

Sincerely, 
Member Promotion Chairman

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 3, 2013)

*[SIZE=+5]I'm feeling green today[/SIZE]*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



eep2378 said:


> @stereo8 Ok let me just say this. We encourage anyone to participate here BUT with a measure of maturity. I know xda is huge and their are A LOT of young kids on here but please try to be more mature when contributing here in chi delta alpha. If you cannot oblige then, going forward, we'll have to take appropriate action.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Member Promotion Chairman
> ...

Click to collapse



I must have missed a few posts, what did i miss? 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Prawesome said:


> Am I the only guy who thinks that Brutus(in J.Caesar) was justified?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Hi prwn.

No.

But there are forums for that discussion.
Use tapatalk search to find them. 

I'm out.
Goodnight everyone. :beer:

*vacant*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Kickin the bucket, Hermes?
> 
> *vacant*

Click to collapse



[email protected] bucket...


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Quasimodem said:


> [email protected] bucket...

Click to collapse



Someone should invent a self kicking bucket. 

*vacant*


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



eep2378 said:


> @stereo8 Ok let me just say this. We encourage anyone to participate here BUT with a measure of maturity. I know xda is huge and their are A LOT of young kids on here but please try to be more mature when contributing here in chi delta alpha. If you cannot oblige then, going forward, we'll have to take appropriate action.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Member Promotion Chairman
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Eric! This goes for all the youngsters here. Grow up, or GTFO. I know I opened the door to anyone and everyone (except Meph), but being that the case, there's a certain concession to be made with one's own behavior, reflective of their maturity, when participating here. 

Side note #1: I'm considering creating an "old folks home" thread for the adults, no kids allowed. Please guys, don't give me any more reason to entertain that idea any further. 

Side note #2:




*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> Thanks Eric! This goes for all the youngsters here. Grow up, or GTFO. I know I opened the door to anyone and everyone (except Meph), but being that the case, there's a certain concession to be made with one's own behavior, reflective of their maturity, when participating here.
> 
> Side note #1: I'm considering creating an "old folks home" thread for the adults, no kids allowed. Please guys, don't give me any more reason to entertain that idea any further.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Old folks thread?
I like it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ah... good for you guys...
> 
> We're having a huge spike in HIV cases...
> Every OPD day, we see at least 5-6 HIV patients.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq! Where are you interning?


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



FlyGurl said:


> Old folks thread?
> I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And we can yell at the kids to "get the eff off our grass"? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> He probably was justified but it was the beginning of the end
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



I think hes a really arrogant guy
"I am more dangerous than danger himself" -_-







Apex said:


> Thanks Eric! This goes for all the youngsters here. Grow up, or GTFO. I know I opened the door to anyone and everyone (except Meph), but being that the case, there's a certain concession to be made with one's own behavior, reflective of their maturity, when participating here.
> 
> Side note #1: I'm considering creating an "old folks home" thread for the adults, no kids allowed. Please guys, don't give me any more reason to entertain that idea any further.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all youngsters are that bad you know 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> And we can yell at the kids to "get the eff off our grass"?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeeettt!
I have a brick launcher we can use (if they refuse  )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



FlyGurl said:


> Old folks thread?
> I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You guys mean a retirement home?





*vacant*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I think hes a really arrogant guy
> "I am more dangerous than danger himself" -_-
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like me and you!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

I found this.






*vacant*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Prawesome said:


> I think hes a really arrogant guy
> "I am more dangerous than danger himself" -_-
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm probably the most mature kid here. Followed by QuantumFoam.


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Prawesome said:


> I think hes a really arrogant guy
> "I am more dangerous than danger himself" -_-
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know. There are exceptions... 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> @stereo8 Ok let me just say this. We encourage anyone to participate here BUT with a measure of maturity. I know xda is huge and their are A LOT of young kids on here but please try to be more mature when contributing here in chi delta alpha. If you cannot oblige then, going forward, we'll have to take appropriate action.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Member Promotion Chairman
> ...

Click to collapse



1+ on that, maybe its time to setup some rules specificly for this thread?


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> I'm probably the most mature kid here.

Click to collapse



:what::what::what:

*vacant*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> Yeah, I know. There are exceptions...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



and misconception about that exception in kids too

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> and misconception about that exception in kids too
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Don't tell them that... :sly::sly::sly::sly:

*vacant*


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Guys... What did I do wrong for all this talks about young and mature and everything...

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Stereo8 said:


> Guys... What did I do wrong for all this talks about young and mature and everything...
> 
> Sent from my hTC branded muffin

Click to collapse



It's not directed at you, it's just been a (recent) ongoing issue. Just let us make our reminders, and don't sweat it. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Stereo8 said:


> Guys... What did I do wrong for all this talks about young and mature and everything...
> 
> Sent from my hTC branded muffin

Click to collapse



You've not done anything major AFAIK.
Nobody is specifically talking about you.
All this is stuff that's been thought about for a long time.
Don't worry, and listen to jRiot. 

*vacant*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Stereo8 said:


> Guys... What did I do wrong for all this talks about young and mature and everything...
> 
> Sent from my hTC branded muffin

Click to collapse



Just search "kids" inside thread.. and see some posts... you will know what's the talk about and you may find yourself all about it...

Its not at you.. don't worry.. its just as apex said.. this is a continued discussion.. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yeah, I know. There are exceptions...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Give names


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> Give names

Click to collapse



Donate to me, and I shall consider. It's called, 'bribery'. 

(kidding, ghost mods!) 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> Give names

Click to collapse



QF Prawn Infinity Veeman

All kids. 

*vacant*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> Give names

Click to collapse



Which will hurt feelings.. don't ask such things.. just make sure you are not repeating what they talk of.. if you are not doing.. then fine.. if you are doing it.. you will find a pm about it.. so don't fret it

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Okay, enough about that. Moving on now... 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm probably the most mature kid here. Followed by QuantumFoam.

Click to collapse



lol, oh really...


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> Donate to me, and I shall consider. It's called, 'bribery'.
> 
> (kidding, ghost mods!)
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Y u no reply to my gtalk spam? 

*vacant*


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> QF Prawn Infinity Veeman
> 
> All kids.
> 
> *vacant*

Click to collapse



I'm not a kid. I'll be an adult this year.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



veeman said:


> I'm not a kid. I'll be an adult this year.

Click to collapse



OK, guy. 

*vacant*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 3, 2013)

So what do you think about my new intro I made in Photoshop and After Effects earlier today:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*







just to lighten the mood 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Y u no reply to my gtalk spam?
> 
> *vacant*

Click to collapse



Read the word before "?" For answer sir




get a sign dude.. vacant sucks


veeman said:


> I'm not a kid. I'll be an adult this year.

Click to collapse



holy vee

I thought you were a troll.. do trolls are considered adult at 18??

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> Which will hurt feelings.. don't ask such things.. just make sure you are not repeating what they talk of.. if you are not doing.. then fine.. if you are doing it.. you will find a pm about it.. so don't fret it
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Stop talking, kid. 

*vacant*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



QuantumFoam said:


> 1. Your Tapatalk sig is n00bish weird
> 
> 2. What twist? :what:

Click to collapse




You're a meanie!






Ichigo said:


> 1) noob?
> 2) The twist is he actually *does* have time to talk.

Click to collapse




Yeah... might be true






QuantumFoam said:


> Of all people, YOU'RE asking what's a n00b?

Click to collapse




Er ma gerd






Ichigo said:


> It's boon spelled backwards, so Baboon?
> As in, you're such a Baboon! (incompetent and inexperienced fool)

Click to collapse




(facepalm)






jRi0T68 said:


> The twist is it's an adult chat line, and he's paying $$$ for the call.
> 
> Quasi- I love how you waste no time in stirring **** up, you awesome hermie you!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Click to collapse




Maybe... maybe






Stereo8 said:


> Hi ΧΔΑ! I'm Stereo8! I own a Desire X and i like trolling. I love making noobs mad. I want to pledge because... Well I don't know, i like spending time trolling in the OT... I hope you'll accept me in your fraternity... My favorite websites are xda, askvg.com, youtube.com, web.airdroid.com ...I often change my homescreen and i like minimalist style...

Click to collapse




lol, try not to troll too much. And, I love Vishal! Subscribed for years!






4D1L said:


> im not a muffin. im a chi member who *HAS* Done their ToT.

Click to collapse




Your tot wasn't on the channel. Show it to us, or you haven't done it.






InfinityFTW said:


> Hi guys! Im back home again! It has been a great weekend!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




You were helping your girl make pancakes right?






jugg1es said:


> I've spent years with kids trying to troll me good and proper, your welcome to have a go. (bearing in mind i have five years kids home and five years secure wards experience under my belt)
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse




"Under your belt"

Seems legit.






eep2378 said:


> @stereo8 Ok let me just say this. We encourage anyone to participate here BUT with a measure of maturity. I know xda is huge and their are A LOT of young kids on here but please try to be more mature when contributing here in chi delta alpha. If you cannot oblige then, going forward, we'll have to take appropriate action.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Member Promotion Chairman
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm trying to get better!






jugg1es said:


> Too young and not classed as dangerous
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse




wait. You're not going to drag me there, right?






Apex said:


> Thanks Eric! This goes for all the youngsters here. Grow up, or GTFO. I know I opened the door to anyone and everyone (except Meph), but being that the case, there's a certain concession to be made with one's own behavior, reflective of their maturity, when participating here.
> 
> Side note #1: I'm considering creating an "old folks home" thread for the adults, no kids allowed. Please guys, don't give me any more reason to entertain that idea any further.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




OK. I'm trying to be a good Wolfy!
Please don't single us out! We don't want and old folks thread!






Apex said:


> And we can yell at the kids to "get the eff off our grass"?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse




NUUU






Prawesome said:


> I think hes a really arrogant guy
> "I am more dangerous than danger himself" -_-
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yeah!






FlyGurl said:


> Dooooo eeeeeettt!
> I have a brick launcher we can use (if they refuse  )
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Ha. Good luck trying to hit me.






Ichigo said:


> I'm probably the most mature kid here. Followed by QuantumFoam.

Click to collapse




Whatever you say, Itchy Go. The person who keeps changing their name. The person who pretended to be his girlfriend. Any other points I should make people?






devstaff said:


> 1+ on that, maybe its time to setup some rules specificly for this thread?

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll agree to them. Whatever they are.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Which will hurt feelings.. don't ask such things.. just make sure you are not repeating what they talk of.. if you are not doing.. then fine.. if you are doing it.. you will find a pm about it.. so don't fret it
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



OK.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

Multi Quote!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> Read the word before "?" For answer sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This sig is dedicated to Deadly. 

Na na na na boo boo. I'm better than you. Stick your head in doodoo.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Stop talking, kid.
> 
> *vacant*

Click to collapse



I'm your senior....

If I'm a kid.. then you are one too
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

PS: Wolfy... please not such big quotes

If you are too behind and catching up.. quote only posts which must be addressed lol..

These things aren't something to be told to anyone.. its just I'm scared when "a day might come where you have more than 20 pages to catch up"

I wouldn't wanna see quotes that day of yours.. the last time you said 20 quotes you had.. please.. keep it less than 10 or as less as possible ...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Wolf Pup said:


> You're a meanie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



roofrider said:


> Multi Quote!!!

Click to collapse



A huge multi quote...

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh btw i'm just back from watching Skyfall. Was ok i guess. Ok i'll give it a good.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> I'm your senior....
> 
> If I'm a kid.. then you are one too
> ____________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



But, I want to participate. It's not my fault I'm busy nowadays.







FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



._.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Your tot wasn't on the channel. Show it to us, or you haven't done it.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



My one was unlisted so now I made mine public.

New Link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4R7xbmmCwI


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



roofrider said:


> Oh btw i'm just back from watching Skyfall. Was ok i guess. Ok i'll give it a good.

Click to collapse



Apparently Casino Royale was much better.

Na na na na boo boo. I'm better than you. Stick your head in doodoo.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Apparently Casino Royale was much better.
> 
> Na na na na boo boo. I'm better than you. Stick your head in doodoo.

Click to collapse



QoS sucked balls.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> Yeah, I know. There are exceptions...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse











Stereo8 said:


> Guys... What did I do wrong for all this talks about young and mature and everything...
> 
> Sent from my hTC branded muffin

Click to collapse





Ads the others said, not even REMOTELY directed at you 





Apex said:


> Okay, enough about that. Moving on now...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse






^^




SleepyKrushna said:


> Y u no reply to my gtalk spam?
> 
> *vacant*

Click to collapse



Whats your gtalk?






Wolf Pup said:


> But, I want to participate. It's not my fault I'm busy nowadays.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Who said you can't participate in a thread without multi quoting a gazillion posts? Look at this post for example, just 4 quotes, 2-5 are ok but quoting 10-15 posts like yours are pia to scroll through. Tbh, I don't even read your posts and just scroll down coz of that.

le random signature o.o


----------



## Deadly (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



4D1L said:


> My one was unlisted so now I made mine public.
> 
> New Link:

Click to collapse



It was listed here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35265993

Have you uploaded new one? Or is it the same? 

Btw.. is it on our thread's YouTube  channel or not? 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> It's not directed at you, it's just been a (recent) ongoing issue. Just let us make our reminders, and don't sweat it.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



+1 Even though I mentioned you don't take it personal. You're just the latest offender 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I'm probably the most mature kid here. Followed by QuantumFoam.

Click to collapse



Blasphemy! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 3, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You were helping your girl make pancakes right?

Click to collapse



I was, on friday. Then I went to a camp


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> It was listed here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35265993
> 
> Have you uploaded new one? Or is it the same?
> ...

Click to collapse



Its the same utube account. I just edited old one cauze wolfly complained. U tube now says uploaded today. So annoying.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Deadly. said:


> Read the word before "?" For answer sir
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


> It's actually quite simple... these poor souls have no life beyond the keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, not really..

Why what happened? If you don't trust somebody I don't think you should deal with them. But there are some people that I would trust.... Like munchy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



eep2378 said:


> +1 Even though I mentioned you don't take it personal. You're just the latest offender
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm actually serious. I'm just immature on xda, or, more specifically, the internet. I'm not like this in real life. I'm much more mature.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Permission to be a little bit of an asshole? Self-granted.



SleepyKrushna said:


> You've not done anything major AFAIK.
> Nobody is specifically talking about you.
> All this is stuff that's been thought about for a long time.
> Don't worry, and listen to jRiot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, brother. Now, where is my soap box?



devstaff said:


> So what do you think about my new intro I made in Photoshop and After Effects earlier today:

Click to collapse



Looks nice, but a little static(motionless). The logo part could stand to either fly in or appear from a glint tracing the outline.

www.zaxwerks.com for amazing AE plug-ins. I used to work for them and see their product all over television. Superbowl will be plastered in it.




veeman said:


> I'm not a kid. I'll be an adult this year.

Click to collapse



Sorry, brosef, most 18-24 year olds have no clue on being an adult.  Enjoy it. I wasn't an adult AT ALL until 23 hit and I was married with a child.




Ichigo said:


> Lol. I'm actually serious. I'm just immature on xda, or, more specifically, the internet. I'm not like this in real life. I'm much more mature.

Click to collapse



Here is what matters, lass. 

All you other minors:
I like you guys/gal here. Most of you are totally cool. Prawn is setting a great example. Be the prawn.  Enormous, irreverent multi-quotes hurt my brittle joints. Please stop. While you're at it... please don't post meaningless drivel. It makes my osteoporosis act up, and I won't mention what it does for my digestion.

Now, where's my prune juice?

Wait... how did I get here? I need a nap. Good morning.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Lol. I'm actually serious. I'm just immature on xda, or, more specifically, the internet. I'm not like this in real life. I'm much more mature.

Click to collapse



I don't get it(you). First you join xda using a males name because you thought you'd be treated differently if people knew you were female. And now you act differently(more immature) here than in real life. 

We don't know you in real life so your not doing yourself any favors by acting (your) that way here 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



eep2378 said:


> I don't get it(you). First you join xda using a males name because you thought you'd be treated differently if people knew you were female. And now you act differently(more immature) here than in real life.
> 
> We don't know you in real life so your not doing yourself any favors by acting (your) that way here
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



It's no fun to be serious on the internet.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> It's no fun to be serious on the internet.

Click to collapse



Sure it is...  try it sometime... 
Was just dropping by to say hey!  So, hey!
Bye for now, be back after the superbowl!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> It's no fun to be serious on the internet.

Click to collapse



Check pm 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 3, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> I don't get it(you). First you join xda using a males name because you thought you'd be treated differently if people knew you were female. And now you act differently(more immature) here than in real life.
> 
> We don't know you in real life so your not doing yourself any favors by acting (your) that way here
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Bro... sometimes you just gotta get away. 

Immaturity thrives on authority The more you make them aware, the more rebellious they become.... 

sometimes you just gotta walk away


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

That's why God gave us cattle prods.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jRi0T68 said:


> That's why God gave us cattle prods.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I always found that a baseball bat and a wheelie bin helps when it comes to immaturity. Stuff them in the bin and beat it up with the bat, leaves no scars but psychologically damaging as hell 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

That's just parenting of teens, 101

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


> Bro... sometimes you just gotta get away.
> 
> Immaturity thrives on authority The more you make them aware, the more rebellious they become....
> 
> sometimes you just gotta walk away

Click to collapse



One can only walk so many miles 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

I just picked up a keyboard dock for my TF300T... for $23.00! Yeah, I am the winner. Using it right now, it's pretty schweet. 

Also, am I the only one who isn't watching/caring about the Superbowl? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> I just picked up a keyboard dock for my TF300T... for $23.00! Yeah, I am the winner. Using it right now, it's pretty schweet.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who isn't watching/caring about the Superbowl?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im not watching /don't care. 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> I just picked up a keyboard dock for my TF300T... for $23.00! Yeah, I am the winner. Using it right now, it's pretty schweet.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who isn't watching/caring about the Superbowl?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes.
Go 49ers!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



FlyGurl said:


> Yes.
> Go 49ers!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its not football 

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> Its not football
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> I just picked up a keyboard dock for my TF300T... for $23.00! Yeah, I am the winner. Using it right now, it's pretty schweet.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who isn't watching/caring about the Superbowl?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's on in the background but I'm not paying attention to it.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At least i didn't start this one in the gli thread

_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



jugg1es said:


> At least i didn't start this one in the gli thread
> 
> _ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
> —Thomas Szasz _

Click to collapse



You'll get hit there too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

Keyboard dock! $23.10! Score! 

Nobody? 

Anybody? 



*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> Keyboard dock! $23.10! Score!
> 
> Nobody?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








_ When a person can no longer laugh at himself, it is time for others to laugh at him.
—Thomas Szasz _


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> Keyboard dock! $23.10! Score!
> 
> Nobody?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. I got the keyboard dock for mine a while ago, it's pretty sweet. Battery on that thing will never die with it lol, I charge it maybe once every week.

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

Success! I killed both threads at the same time :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



veeman said:


> It's on in the background but I'm not paying attention to it.

Click to collapse



^^^Same


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

I hate my family.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I hate my family.

Click to collapse



Is the feeling mutual?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Quasimodem said:


> Is the feeling mutual?

Click to collapse



Probably.


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Probably.

Click to collapse



time to move out....


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yes.
> Go 49ers!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha  






hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha​
Just sayin


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


> Haha.
> 
> Just sayin

Click to collapse



Are they loosing? I hope so!


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Are they loosing? I hope so!

Click to collapse


big big BIG time:good:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Are they loosing? I hope so!

Click to collapse



Yes, they are LOSING...   and now the power went out...  lol, get your crap together new orleans....


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


> big big BIG time:good:

Click to collapse



Awesome

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Yes, they are LOSING...   and now the power went out...  lol, get your crap together *New Orleans*....

Click to collapse



Power went out were?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Awesome
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't capitalize words, my keyboard handles that (too lazy)...  and its where, not were...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I don't capitalize words, my keyboard handles that (too lazy)...  and its were, not where...

Click to collapse



I know English.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> I know English.

Click to collapse



Looks like it 

And the time has come for me to officially stop messing with you...  its been fun, but its getting old now.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Looks like it
> 
> And the time has come for me to officially stop messing with you...  its been fun, but its getting old now.

Click to collapse



Finally.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Finally.

Click to collapse



 you're alright in my book, you took it all in stride...


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 lol
Sorry had to do it 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## veeman (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> I hate my family.

Click to collapse



Don't worry. I hate your family too. XD

Just kidding.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*

This site says my school has a 91% chance of a snow day. What's the chances it's right? http://www.snowdaycalculator.com/


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> This site says my school has a 91% chance of a snow day. What's the chances it's right? http://www.snowdaycalculator.com/

Click to collapse



I would say 50% chance... lol


----------



## Apex (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> Are they loosing? I hope so!

Click to collapse






Ichigo said:


> I know English.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One S


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Apex said:


> Sent from my HTC One S

Click to collapse



I pressed o too quickly and ended up with two of them.


----------



## veeman (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



Ichigo said:


> I pressed o too quickly and ended up with two of them.

Click to collapse



Sure.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



veeman said:


> Sure.

Click to collapse



What? Yoou don't believe me?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Today's Secret Word Is... MUCULENT!*



TonyStark said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

http://history.lehighsports.com/playerstats/display/5/1958/5341

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------






Also snowflake would not approve


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Anybody like reading about Greek Mythology?
Edit: Did the "Only post here if..." thread get deleted?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Anybody like reading about Greek Mythology?
> Edit: Did the "Only post here if..." thread get deleted?

Click to collapse



Wtf? Lol! I'm currently slave-driving my son as he finishes a report on Poseidon.

He even painted a picture, his first time working on canvas. It turned out great.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Good morning Sirs!

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Weird seeing this thread so quiet 
Night crew needs to do better 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Good morning everybody! It's Monday!


----------



## _Variable (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Hello all, tired day from school (actually went home 7 hours ago)

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Good morning everybody! It's Monday!

Click to collapse



I just had my dinner and you said good morning. 

_Post composed by Lewis_


----------



## _Variable (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



LewisGauss said:


> I just had my dinner and you said good morning.
> 
> _Post composed by Lewis_

Click to collapse



Lool

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## veeman (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> What? Yoou don't believe me?

Click to collapse



No. 

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Good morning everybody! It's Monday!

Click to collapse



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=9H0xPWAtaa8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=9H0xPWAtaa8


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



veeman said:


> No.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't watch it. At school. What's it about?


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> http://history.lehighsports.com/playerstats/display/5/1958/5341
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yea, well about that ...

Like your team, your bricks have been crushed


----------



## veeman (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Can't watch it. At school. What's it about?

Click to collapse



It's the new Volkswagen commercial.


----------



## hoaxdream (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Hi guys, it's been a while since i visit the thread, been busy this past few days.. :screwy:

So how's everyone doin?

Sent from my muffin N7100


----------



## Soul reaper (Feb 4, 2013)

joytoy28 said:


> Hi guys, it's been a while since i visit the thread, been busy this past few days.. :screwy:
> 
> So how's everyone doin?
> 
> Sent from my muffin N7100

Click to collapse



fine...
evryones busy busy


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Guys guys guys guys! I got a letter from the bank, where it said i had 33K NOK in foundation saving. And 1 NOK=6 USD. I'm soooooo happy!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Guys guys guys guys! I got a letter from the bank, where it said i had 33K NOK in foundation saving. And 1 NOK=6 USD. I'm soooooo happy!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Man... that's great. 
NOK is Norwegian Krona?

Na na na na boo boo. I'm better than you. Stick your head in doodoo.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Man... that's great.
> NOK is Norwegian Krona?
> 
> Na na na na boo boo. I'm better than you. Stick your head in doodoo.

Click to collapse



Norwegian Kroner  its about 5500 $$$$ 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 4, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Norwegian Kroner  its about 5500 $$$$
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wire me some will ya.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Job interview today!!!  Going for my morning run, then to interview (after a shower of course! Lol). Wish me luck!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Job interview today!!!  Going for my morning run, then to interview (after a shower of course! Lol). Wish me luck!

Click to collapse



I'm jealous.  Good luck, Chris. I hope they see that you're the perfect fit for their team/needs.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm jealous.  Good luck, Chris. I hope they see that you're the perfect fit for their team/needs.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Thanks, Jeremy! I hope so too!  Installing cable for mediacom, hopefully it goes well...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Job interview today!!!  Going for my morning run, then to interview (after a shower of course! Lol). Wish me luck!

Click to collapse



Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Deadly (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Job interview today!!!  Going for my morning run, then to interview (after a shower of course! Lol). Wish me luck!

Click to collapse



cool:thumbup:


hope you charm them with your intellect and get the job easily..

Good luck man:thumbup::thumbup:




InfinityFTW said:


> Norwegian Kroner  its about 5500 $$$$
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



might be a spam 

JK

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Job interview today!!!  Going for my morning run, then to interview (after a shower of course! Lol). Wish me luck!

Click to collapse



Good luck, bro! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Good luck! Let us know how it goes!

Click to collapse








eep2378 said:


> Good luck, bro!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Thanks, guys! 




Deadly. said:


> cool:thumbup:
> 
> 
> hope you charm them with your intellect and get the job easily..
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks bud! Its installing cable, not much intellect required!  Lol  I'm getting kind of nervous, been forever since I've even gotten a call back for an interview...


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks, guys!
> 
> Thanks bud! Its installing cable, not much intellect required!  Lol  I'm getting kind of nervous, been forever since I've even gotten a call back for an interview...

Click to collapse



You be confident, brother. 

Best of luck. Go get it.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You be confident, brother.
> 
> Best of luck. Go get it.

Click to collapse



I'm always confident!  Some say overly so sometimes...   they call it cocky, I call it confidence!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm always confident!  Some say overly so sometimes...   they call it cocky, I call it confidence!

Click to collapse



Real men are always cocky... or confident


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm always confident!  Some say overly so sometimes...   they call it cocky, I call it confidence!

Click to collapse



You would f*** things up if you're over-confident.


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I find if I WANT the job, I can sell myself. If I'm not sure, I still make it to the finals but don't get it. That little bit of hesitation.. I'm just being honest I guess. 
One advise flast, convince yourself you want that job. You have to be adamant you will like it. Then you'll get it 100%.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> I find if I WANT the job, I can sell myself. If I'm not sure, I still make it to the finals but don't get it. That little bit of hesitation.. I'm just being honest I guess.
> One advise flast, convince yourself you want that job. You have to be adamant you will like it. Then you'll get it 100%.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think I'd get a bit too nervous.


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Real men are always cocky... or confident

Click to collapse



Real men... What's a real man? Is it a bloke that wouldn't lift his finger round the house but would bring in money? Or maybe the bloke that cooks and irons and looks after the kids while wife is working? Or maybe in between? Hard to say. 
I'd say there is more of a real PERSON than man or woman. I do not believe in God, but I think staying away from 10 sins listed in Bible is a good starting point for being a real person. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I'm always confident!  Some say overly so sometimes...   they call it cocky, I call it confidence!

Click to collapse



confidence is all you need most of the time to make it..







undercover said:


> Real men... What's a real man? Is it a bloke that wouldn't lift his finger round the house but would bring in money? Or maybe the bloke that cooks and irons and looks after the kids while wife is working? Or maybe in between? Hard to say.
> I'd say there is more of a real PERSON than man or woman. I do not believe in God, but I think staying away from 10 sins listed in Bible is a good starting point for being a real person.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you are way too serious today
Did something happen?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> Real men... What's a real man? Is it a bloke that wouldn't lift his finger round the house but would bring in money? Or maybe the bloke that cooks and irons and looks after the kids while wife is working? Or maybe in between? Hard to say.
> I'd say there is more of a real PERSON than man or woman. I do not believe in God, but I think staying away from 10 sins listed in Bible is a good starting point for being a real person.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh God, stinky, why don't you treat a double entendre joke as a double entendre joke? :facepalm:

I was just trying to have some fun with words here. Didn't mean for anyone to get offended or take it in the way stinky did. 

Did anything happen, undercover?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Hey everybody. Why so serious?


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Lmao. I'm not offended or upset. I just have them "seriius" moments. Lol. Sorry, didn't mean to scare anyone just posted first thing that came to mind 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey everybody. Why so serious?

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Anyway, Deadly and Sleepy, check PM. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



LewisGauss said:


> You would f*** things up if you're over-confident.

Click to collapse



Imo, no such thing as over-confident....  I'm just the type of guy that knows he can do ANYTHING that I put my mind to...  its the way I was raised, you want something you go for it and never give up until you have accomplished your goals...  and after being home raising the kid and doing all the housework, I'm ready to be back in the working world...  its not my dream job, but its a start until something better comes along....


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Imo, no such thing as over-confident....  I'm just the type of guy that knows he can do ANYTHING that I put my mind to...  its the way I was raised, you want something you go for it and never give up until you have accomplished your goals...  and after being home raising the kid and doing all the housework, I'm ready to be back in the working world...  its not my dream job, but its a start until something better comes along....

Click to collapse



So what is your dream job?


----------



## Deadly (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Imo, no such thing as over-confident....  I'm just the type of guy that knows he can do ANYTHING that I put my mind to...  its the way I was raised, you want something you go for it and never give up until you have accomplished your goals...

Click to collapse



Well said... my mind is exactly like that.. they call it over confidence.. I call it my way of doing..


@stinky.. checked.. nothing.:sly::sly:
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Deadly. said:


> Well said... my mind is exactly like that.. they call it over confidence.. I call it my way of doing..
> 
> 
> @stinky.. checked.. nothing.:sly::sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe it's because I'm back to my normal BS talking self.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Maybe it's because I'm back to my normal BS talking self....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



oh, that's good news....

Wait........... you talk BS all time

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> So what is your dream job?

Click to collapse



Well I majored in computer science, so something along the lines of a computer systems analyst...   will be a long time until anyone will even look at my resume for a job like one that I want though... 

Edit-babysitter just showed up, talk to y'all later! *fingers-crossed*


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Deadly. said:


> oh, that's good news....
> 
> Wait........... you talk BS all time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? You didn't realise? 

I never say a word of anything sensible. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Well I majored in computer science, so something along the lines of a computer systems analyst...   will be a long time until anyone will even look at my resume for a job like one that I want though...
> 
> Edit-babysitter just showed up, talk to y'all later! *fingers-crossed*

Click to collapse



Bye and good luck!


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Charm'em, Sir...:thumbup:

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## Deadly (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> What? You didn't realise?
> 
> I never say a word of anything sensible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



the above post made perfect sense to me.. except for the part that, the post meaning is a lie

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Imo, no such thing as over-confident....  I'm just the type of guy that knows he can do ANYTHING that I put my mind to...  its the way I was raised, you want something you go for it and never give up until you have accomplished your goals...  and after being home raising the kid and doing all the housework, I'm ready to be back in the working world...  its not my dream job, but its a start until something better comes along....

Click to collapse



Well said.  I wish I could thank you for this. 
Good luck in that. 

_Post composed by Lewis_


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Real men... What's a real man? Is it a bloke that wouldn't lift his finger round the house but would bring in money? Or maybe the bloke that cooks and irons and looks after the kids while wife is working? Or maybe in between? Hard to say.
> I'd say there is more of a real PERSON than man or woman. I do not believe in God, but I think staying away from 10 sins listed in Bible is a good starting point for being a real person.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






I actually like a bit of serious talk from time to time  Finally , another person who doesn't believed in "God"  Agnostics , FTW!




undercover said:


> What? You didn't realise?
> 
> I never say a word of anything sensible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can vouch for this 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



eep2378 said:


> I actually like a bit of serious talk from time to time  Finally , another person who doesn't believed in "God"  Agnostics , FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Random spam

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 4, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Random spam
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Tits or GTFO, frat-noob!


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Y U RANDOM SPAM!?

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## Deadly (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Stereo8 said:


> Y U RANDOM SPAM!?
> 
> Sent from my hTC branded muffin

Click to collapse



No need to shout... Dexter is testing new gadget he just made in his lab.. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 4, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> No need to shout... Dexter is testing new gadget he just made in his lab..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



And how do you know? :sly:


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Tits or GTFO, frat-noob!

Click to collapse







I didn't know you looked like this, sleepy 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 4, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1703438
> 
> 
> I didn't know you looked like this, sleepy
> ...

Click to collapse



Post reported. 
























Or maybe not.


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

That's more like it...

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## Deadly (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> And how do you know? :sly:

Click to collapse



you should have watched him when he came on t.v:sly:

And if you give him a spanner.. he will start meddling with screws.. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 4, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you should have watched him when he came on t.v:sly:
> 
> And if you give him a spanner.. he will start meddling with screws..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did watch the TV show. I'm just saying you know more than you let on. :what: 

Anyways, I'm out.

Goodnight, all.


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I watched his show rather then Superbowl...

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## Deadly (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I did watch the TV show. I'm just saying you know more than you let on. :what:
> 
> Anyways, I'm out.
> 
> Goodnight, all.

Click to collapse



Its unspeakable on xda.. so I didn't mention more
 Anyways, I'm out too.

Goodnight, all.  

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*







_  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
—Dame Edna Everage _


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jugg1es said:


> _  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
> —Dame Edna Everage _

Click to collapse



 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Got home from training. This was the result:





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Got home from training. This was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're lucky. If I were there, there wouldn't be anything left of you.


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Got home from training. This was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you train in? 

P. S. *****, that's less than a paper cut. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> What do you train in?
> 
> P. S. *****, that's less than a paper cut.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tae-Kwon Do
P. S. That was after just a 50 second interval.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Got home from training. This was the result:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your foot looks funny 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Tae-Kwon Do
> P. S. That was after just a 50 second interval.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If that's all you came out with then your not training hard enough 

_  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
—Dame Edna Everage _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



dexter93 said:


> Your foot looks funny
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Check your eyesight, man. That's a hand 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Tae-Kwon Do
> P. S. That was after just a 50 second interval.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice. Keep at it :thumbup:
Edit. If you have time, mix in some judo or jujitsu as well, to build up close close combat. A lot of fights end up on the ground and you want to be the guy landing on top. 






jugg1es said:


> If that's all you came out with then your not training hard enough
> 
> _  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
> —Dame Edna Everage _

Click to collapse



Lol. 

I have psoriasis, and it's mainly on elbows and knees. Patches of dry skin with lower layer of skin underneath. The one that bleeds. When I was training in ju jitsu (combat/traditional not gracie) any fall would take that skin off (break falls involve elbows touching mats a lot) . Sleeves were brown inside by the time 2h where up. Funny thing, i never really noticed it, having a high pain tolerance level helps I think. Or I just got used to it. Will start krav maga (o liked how they train) after the summer I think. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Nice. Keep at it :thumbup:
> Edit. If you have time, mix in some judo or jujitsu as well, to build up close close combat. A lot of fights end up on the ground and you want to be the guy landing on top.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me and a few friends got banned from a dojo in Norwich because we were too contact and no one would spar with us 

_  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
—Dame Edna Everage _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jugg1es said:


> Me and a few friends got banned from a dojo in Norwich because we were too contact and no one would spar with us
> 
> _  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
> —Dame Edna Everage _

Click to collapse



Whats the name of dojo?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jugg1es said:


> Me and a few friends got banned from a dojo in Norwich because we were too contact and no one would spar with us
> 
> _  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
> —Dame Edna Everage _

Click to collapse



Hate that. Why would you want to train if you are not pushing yourself? It's like people go there just to say that they know MA. I often got stuck with noobs, our group wasn't big, so if a few people were absent I had no one to push it with. 
Don't get me wrong, I like teaching, but it was stopping my progress and I was at the point when I was getting rather good. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Hate that. Why would you want to train if you are not pushing yourself? It's like people go there just to say that they know MA. I often got stuck with noobs, our group wasn't big, so if a few people were absent I had no one to push it with.
> Don't get me wrong, I like teaching, but it was stopping my progress and I was at the point when I was getting rather good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know that feel. I love sparring, but I often get put up against one who hates it. He will just be standing there with his guard up and I'll be offensive and score lots of points

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



InfinityFTW said:


> I know that feel. I love sparring, but I often get put up against one who hates it. He will just be standing there with his guard up and I'll be offensive and score lots of points
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Points... That's another thing I don't like. I see MA as a defence mechanism, survival tool if it comes to it. Points just turn it into the game somewhat. However for someone who wants to achieve something in that SPORT it's completely different, and I get it. Anyway, it's a good thing to do. 

Jugs, you started chops on judo yet? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Points... That's another thing I don't like. I see MA as a defence mechanism, survival tool if it comes to it. Points just turn it into the game somewhat. However for someone who wants to achieve something in that SPORT it's completely different, and I get it. Anyway, it's a good thing to do.
> 
> Jugs, you started chops on judo yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But it would be hard to choose a winner without points 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

You guys should watch Dragon Ball Z. I learned lots from that show.


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



InfinityFTW said:


> But it would be hard to choose a winner without points
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Winner is the one that is standing 
You score as many points as you want but if you end up with a knife in a kidney and your wallet in your hands you are the loser. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Winner is the one that is standing
> You score as many points as you want but if you end up with a knife in a kidney and your wallet in your hands you are the loser.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But we have sparring, that is the competitive part, and self defence, which involves knifes and throwing people around and nearly breaking their arm off 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Points... That's another thing I don't like. I see MA as a defence mechanism, survival tool if it comes to it. Points just turn it into the game somewhat. However for someone who wants to achieve something in that SPORT it's completely different, and I get it. Anyway, it's a good thing to do.
> 
> Jugs, you started chops on judo yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I agree with all of the above, too many treat self defense as a game. 

I'm waiting till he turns 4 before i try getting him into anything 

_  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
—Dame Edna Everage _


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



InfinityFTW said:


> But we have sparring, that is the competitive part, and self defence, which involves knifes and throwing people around and nearly breaking their arm off
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now that is good. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I loved defense against knife, and how with Hapkido, you start learning throws and joint manipulation as a white belt.

I deeply miss martial arts, and how when sparring those trained in Taekwando, usually if I raised my front arm to open up my ribs, they'd try to kick me there, letting me catch their leg and take them to the mat. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I loved learning MA :thumbup:
Too bad my master was an a-hole which made me quit. Typical complex between teachers, if you wanted to see it, it was the place to go

le random signature o.o


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I loved defense against knife, and how with Hapkido, you start learning throws and joint manipulation as a white belt.
> 
> I deeply miss martial arts, and how when sparring those trained in Taekwando, usually if I raised my front arm to open up my ribs, they'd try to kick me there, letting me catch their leg and take them to the mat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Step in, catch, elbow to the chin, pull leg. All in one motion obviously. If you go with him his Adams apple is going to be sticking out of the back of his neck. Sweeeeeeeeet. 
Edit. Knife is a ***** though. One way or another you are most likely to get cut, the only good thing about training is that you choose where to get cut (possibly). 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Lol. Step in, catch, elbow to the chin, pull leg. All in one motion obviously. If you go with him his Adams apple is going to be sticking out of the back of his neck. Sweeeeeeeeet.
> Edit. Knife is a ***** though. One way or another you are most likely to get cut, the only good thing about training is that you choose where to get cut (possibly).
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But necessarily on knife. You just need to avoid the blade while attacking their wrist.  It's fast, larger movements, rather than smallest possible movements.  Depending on how they attack, if you stop the arm above the elbow, they can't continue the strike and you have time to disarm.

Or as they come in to make the first stab, put your foot in their throat.  Preemptive strike ftw! 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 4, 2013)

Guess I'll try not to get into a knife fight...


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Quasimodem said:


> Guess I'll try not to get into a knife fight...

Click to collapse



Don't. As I said, it's a *****. Hard enough to do anything against the training one, let alone real one. Or get something longer than a knife. Trouble with knife is that most of the time you don't see it coming. People like that attack in groups so usually it's a stab in the back. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I'm assuming the interview went well, they asked me back for a second interview Thursday!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Don't. As I said, it's a *****. Hard enough to do anything against the training one, let alone real one. Or get something longer than a knife. Trouble with knife is that most of the time you don't see it coming. People like that attack in groups so usually it's a stab in the back.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



True. There are ways to hide until right after the first cut.

My general philosophy is to not get into any fights. If someone wants to fight me and I have witnesses, then I'll just put my hands behind my back and let them, while informing them of the criminal charges and civil suit I intend to file if they assault me.  Nobody ever takes me up on that offer.

It's when you know there is no way out that training comes in handy.  Constant training. I'm rusty, and would likely get myself severely injured by a knife.  In my prime, though, I doubt it would have been an issue against most people.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> I'm assuming the interview went well, they asked me back for a second interview Thursday!

Click to collapse



Hell yeah! Good job.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I'm assuming the interview went well, they asked me back for a second interview Thursday!

Click to collapse



Yay. Well done. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Thanks!!!  I'm so excited and I just can't hide it, I'm about to lose control and I think I like it!!!  The younger ones probably won't know that those are lyrics, so now they do!


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks!!!  I'm so excited and I just can't hide it, I'm about to lose control and I think I like it!!!  The younger ones probably won't know that those are lyrics, so now they do!

Click to collapse



Congrats bro! Good luck on the second interview. 

@undercover, I appreciate you being so candid. Psoriasis, your views on God, MA, etc. Its something "real" to chat about. Sets a good example for the young folks here. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



eep2378 said:


> Congrats bro! Good luck on the second interview.
> 
> @undercover, I appreciate you being so candid. Psoriasis, your views on God, MA, etc. Its something "real" to chat about. Sets a good example for the young folks here.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Is that a sign of my age? 
Btw, I'm 29. 30 this year *horror*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> Is that a sign of my age?
> Btw, I'm 29. 30 this year *horror*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It could be a sign  

Btw, I'm older than you, the big 3.0. is not so bad


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



eep2378 said:


> It could be a sign
> 
> Btw, I'm older than you, the big 3.0. is not so bad

Click to collapse



I'm not worried. When it comes to things like that I'm like a rasta, the only difference that I don't inhale a certain plant fumes 

Thanks for your response btw, it was nice.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm not worried. When it comes to things like that I'm like a rasta, the only difference that I don't inhale a certain plant fumes
> 
> Thanks for your response btw, it was nice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well that type of chat I think is what will keep this thread heading in the right direction. Where members(and wannabe members ) can have a meaningful exchange, instead of "GTFO", "FTFY", etc.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 4, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> *Well I think this type of chat is what will keep the thread heading in the right direction.* Where members (and wannabe members ) can have a meaningful exchange, instead of "GTFO", "FTFY", etc.

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Have to share this article... if you know any Iphone lovers, show them this, might make them change their minds!
http://droid-den.com/editorial/why-the-iphone-is-impossible-for-me-to-use/


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Quasimodem said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Lmao


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 4, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Knew I could count on you.......:highfive:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 4, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Knew I could count on you.......:highfive:

Click to collapse



Thanx man!  :highfive:


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

You guys done talking about Martial Arts?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> You guys done talking about Martial Arts?

Click to collapse



As long as you're done talking about anime...


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> As long as you're done talking about anime...

Click to collapse



+1 for every mention of dragon ball Z, we mention MA twice


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



eep2378 said:


> +1 for every mention of dragon ball Z, we mention MA twice

Click to collapse



Or any other anime!!!


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Or any other anime!!!

Click to collapse



Exactly. Ok, what are your thoughts on Yu-Gi-Oh?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

No no. For every anime mention he gets a karate chop. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Guys you do know I'm a master at martial arts.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Guys you do know I'm a master at martial arts.

Click to collapse



Well I know karate, Taekwon doe, kung fu and 27 other dangerous words


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Guys you do know I'm a master at martial arts.

Click to collapse



We are sure you are...  how do you expect anybody to believe anything you say with how much you lie...  just sayin..


----------



## undercover (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Guys you do know I'm a master at martial arts.

Click to collapse



Which ones? 







KidCarter93 said:


> Well I know karate, Taekwon doe, kung fu and 27 other dangerous words

Click to collapse



These? 




Thanks for lining it up for me Kid 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

No problem 
I got here at just the right moment then


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Which ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All of them? 
I trained under the Turtle hermit.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> All of them?
> I trained under the Turtle hermit.

Click to collapse



How's your origami? 

_  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
—Dame Edna Everage _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jugg1es said:


> How's your origami?
> 
> _  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
> —Dame Edna Everage _

Click to collapse



5 star?


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Is that a sign of my age?
> Btw, I'm 39. 40 this year *horror*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This^^^ yes :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jugg1es said:


> How's your origami?
> 
> _  Never be afraid to laugh at yourself, after all, you could be missing out on the joke of the century.
> —Dame Edna Everage _

Click to collapse



I've improved ten-fold.


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



TonyStark said:


> This^^^ yes :good:

Click to collapse



You wish gramps. 

Btw, that's his attempt at revenge after we had a conversation in PM. Booooo 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

For real though I know a guy who's champion in over 25 countries in Tai Kwon Do


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Is that a sign of my age?
> Btw, I'm 29. 30 this year *horror*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm 20 this year 
Being younger is awesome


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 5, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've improved ten-fold.

Click to collapse



Nice work bro







a little more the ten-fold


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I'm 20 this year
> Being younger is awesome

Click to collapse



You believe TS you believe anything. In other words gullible 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> You wish gramps.
> 
> Btw, that's his attempt at revenge after we had a conversation in PM. Booooo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 someones gotta smack down on you puppy's


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



TonyStark said:


> Nice work bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's my first attempt


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 5, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Here's my first attempt
> View attachment 1704125

Click to collapse



Nice.. Is that Mr. Toad


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Here's my first attempt
> View attachment 1704125

Click to collapse



Yoda!   Nice....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Here's my first attempt
> View attachment 1704125

Click to collapse



Total Photoshop. :sly:


*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
It's actually pretty damn cool.


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Total Photoshop. :sly:
> 
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't think so. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



THINK... you


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



TonyStark said:


> THINK... you

Click to collapse



True... I was pretending. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> You believe TS you believe anything. In other words gullible
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't believe anyone 


TonyStark said:


> Nice.. Is that Mr. Toad

Click to collapse



This vvv


flastnoles11 said:


> Yoda!   Nice....

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> Total Google Search. :sly:
> 
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY 


"I don't care if you're the next Chainfire or just some random spammer. If you can't make 10 posts, you shouldn't be on XDA."


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Just put my Doritos in the freezer. Anybody else do this?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Just put my Doritos in the freezer. Anybody else do this?

Click to collapse



No because I've never been near your freezer.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> No because I've never been near your freezer.

Click to collapse



Y not? Its lovely. Stop bn so mean.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Y not? Its lovely. Stop *bn* so mean.

Click to collapse



They were awesome. Shame the UK doesn't sell them anymore


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I had a lot of serious on my Photoshop claim, don't you know? :screwy::what::sly:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Dang. Just spilled coke all over the inside of tthe freezer and the food inside of it. Some idiot (my 17 year old brother) put a cup in there, where it was leaning so far it was practically sideways. I opened it up and it fell. Anybody know the best way to clean it up? Guess I should do something before it freezes...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Warm water and a rag.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Dang. Just spilled coke all over the inside of tthe freezer and the food inside of it. Some idiot (my 17 year old brother) put a cup in there, where it was leaning so far it was practically sideways. I opened it up and it fell. Anybody know the best way to clean it up? Guess I should do something before it freezes...

Click to collapse



Rag dipped in warm water and windex...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Jeez, it's about they started teaching BASIC life skills at school. "hello children, today we will learn how to dampen a rag....." 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

That'll happen when common sense returns to the masses, so never.
What happened to the days when we didn't need a sign saying "WARNING! Big hole in the ground" because we'd just use our brains and realize we should walk around it?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Jeez, it's about they started teaching BASIC life skills at school. "hello children, today we will learn how to dampen a rag....."
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^^^^ I agree 100%...  its amazing how hard basic things have become for the Pennywise generation...


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> That'll happen when common sense returns to the masses, so never.
> What happened to the days when we didn't need a sign saying "WARNING! Big hole in the ground" because we'd just use our brains and realize we should walk around it?

Click to collapse



Well, no. Things like that are a bit different. If there is a hole where there shouldn't be one, we might not see it. Brain works in a funny way. However, one of the classes from pre school should be "common sense". I'm battling with my boy all the time. I try to teach him to use his brain and to think. Trouble is because of the way childhood goes these days, there is no need. I used to walk to school myself when I was 6. I had to think of entertainment myself, I had to engage my brain (not just me, other kids too) from early childhood. Because we can't let our children be independent these days (too dangerous) they are in bubble wrap. That stalls thinking a bit. Ah well, I'll do my best. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

While what you have said is very true, my 2 ½ knows how to clean up spilled juice.... its more of kids these days are just lazy, its not that they can't think and do things for themselves, its just that they refuse to...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Well, no. Things like that are a bit different. If there is a hole where there shouldn't be one, we might not see it. Brain works in a funny way. However, one of the classes from pre school should be "common sense". I'm battling with my boy all the time. I try to teach him to use his brain and to think. Trouble is because of the way childhood goes these days, there is no need. I used to walk to school myself when I was 6. I had to think of entertainment myself, I had to engage my brain (not just me, other kids too) from early childhood. Because we can't let our children be independent these days (too dangerous) they are in bubble wrap. That stalls thinking a bit. Ah well, I'll do my best.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To be fair, a massive hole is easier to see than a sign is. Plus that just an example, albeit an extreme example.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Guys, I just wanted to know the best way to clean it. I'm not an idiot. Some call me a genius.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Guys, I just wanted to know the best way to clean it. I'm not an idiot. Some call me a genius.

Click to collapse



LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## veeman (Feb 5, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Hey guys, I just dropped my candy bar. How to pick it up?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



veeman said:


> Hey guys, I just dropped my candy bar. How to pick it up? I'm too fat to bend over.

Click to collapse



Stop it!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Guys, I just wanted to know the best way to clean it. I'm not an idiot. Some call me a genius.

Click to collapse



Many geniuses are idiots.  It's about areas of intelligence. A brilliant mathematician may be poor at writing, have no social skills, and very little common sense.

Look at Stephen Hawking... horrible dancer.

Edit: Also, humility.  It'll benefit you well.  I don't talk about my own strengths or areas of genius. I focus on my weaknesses to make them strengths.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



veeman said:


> Hey guys, I just dropped my candy bar. How to pick it up?

Click to collapse



Lol, lift with your knees, don't want to throw out your back with the heavy lifting...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Many geniuses are idiots.  It's about areas of intelligence. A brilliant mathematician may be poor at writing, have no social skills, and very little common sense.
> 
> Look at Stephen Hawking... horrible dancer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I am a genius at eveything. 
But seriously though, I've seen my mom clewn up spills with all these fancy fluids, so I didn't know the best way to clean it up.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. I am a genius at eveything.
> But seriously though, I've seen my mom clewn up spills with all these fancy fluids, so I didn't know the best way to clean it up.

Click to collapse



A mixture of rubbing alcohol, windex, and gasoline should do it...  not the 87 octane, splurge for the 93...


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> While what you have said is very true, my 2 ½ knows how to clean up spilled juice.... its more of kids these days are just lazy, its not that they can't think and do things for themselves, its just that they refuse to...

Click to collapse



Yup. I call it too lazy to think. Because of the above reasons. Can't really blame them, messed up society is at fault. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Edit: Also, humility.  It'll benefit you well.  I don't talk about my own strengths or areas of genius. I focus on my weaknesses to make them strengths.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Kids have no humility now, all I ever hear from teenagers is I'm better or I'm smarter...  pretty sad really...


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Many geniuses are idiots.  It's about areas of intelligence. A brilliant mathematician may be poor at writing, have no social skills, and very little common sense.
> 
> Look at Stephen Hawking... horrible dancer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't believe that was missed! Pretty bad joke but funny. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Kids have no humility now, all I ever hear from teenagers is I'm better or I'm smarter...  pretty sad really...

Click to collapse




I have no idea where I am, but I saw the preview for your post on this thread on "unread", so here I am.
You are smarter than me. God bless you sir.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> I have no idea where I am, but I saw the preview for your post on this thread on "unread", so here I am.
> You are smarter than me. God bless you sir.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now that is just called asking for Brownie points. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Yup. I call it too lazy to think. Because of the above reasons. Can't really blame them, messed up society is at fault.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Society really has nothing to do with it IMO...  everybody has free will and can choose to do or not do the things they do or not do...   really though, its just lazyness, instead of just doing things for themselves they expect handouts, which technically I guess you could blame on society depending on the way you look at it...  again, sad really...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Now that is just called asking for Brownie points.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But I don't like brownies

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Society really has nothing to do with it IMO...  everybody has free will and can choose to do or not do the things they do or not do...   really though, its just lazyness, instead of just doing things for themselves they expect handouts, which technically I guess you could blame on society depending on the way you look at it...  again, sad really...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I have to disagree. Child is like a plasticine, soft and you easily moulded. Parents can only mould so much, the rest relies on society and circumstances. Kids can't think for themselves, at least not to start with. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> I have no idea where I am, but I saw the preview for your post on this thread on "unread", so here I am.
> You are smarter than me. God bless you sir.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And how would you know that, for all you know I could be a guy that dropped out of highschool with absolutely no education at all...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> I can't believe that was missed! Pretty bad joke but funny.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I firmly believe Mr. Hawking could take the joke.  If not, we'll settle it via boxing match.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree. Child is like a plasticine, soft and you easily moulded. Parents can only mould so much, the rest relies on society and circumstances. Kids can't think for themselves, at least not to start with.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



IDK man, my parents were never around when I was growing up, they were always at the bar and out partying...  I still graduated from highschool and college with honors because I choose to stay home and study while my friends (who had parents that were always there for them from what I saw) decided to go out and party every night and barely graduated high school...  not saying I don't have faults and haven't made mistakes, but my decisions in life have nothing to do with my parents who are both highschool dropouts working dead end jobs...

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I firmly believe Mr. Hawking could take the joke.  If not, we'll settle it via boxing match.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That literally made me laugh out loud!  Pretty funny...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> And how would you know that, for all you know I could be a guy that dropped out of highschool with absolutely no education at all...

Click to collapse



Duh doy Derp duuuuuuh
Ur still more smarter lul

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

Now, can someone tell me where I am?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Duh doy Derp duuuuuuh
> Ur still more smarter lul
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



How about you read the OP and find out for yourself...  see laziness and wanting a handout instead of taking the time to learn something on your own... trust me its much more satisfying to do something by yourself than always looking for help...  especially when its as easy as reading a post, or hell, even just the title of the thread...


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Well, we have another kid on the thread. As if bit wasn't bad enough already. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> How about you read the OP and find out for yourself...  see laziness and wanting a handout instead of taking the time to learn something on your own... trust me its much more satisfying to do something by yourself than always looking for help...  especially when its as easy as reading a post, or hell, even just the title of the thread...

Click to collapse



I already read the OP and I'm still clueless. Some sort of muffin related lodge/brotherhood club?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> I already read the OP and I'm still clueless. Some sort of muffin related lodge/brotherhood club?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a cult. They brainwash you here into thinking you are a muffin. Then you send all your/your parents life savings to their account as being (believing) a muffin you don't need it anymore. Stay out. You've been warned. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> I already read the OP and I'm still clueless. Some sort of muffin related lodge/brotherhood club?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If that's all you took from the op then
1. You didn't read the whole thing
2. Can't comprehend what you read
3. Probably don't belong here anyways...

Have a good one... 

The answer above is actually a lot closer than what I've said, listen to him, he's smarter than I!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> It's a cult. They brainwash you here into thinking you are a muffin. Then you send all your/your parents life savings to their account as being (believing) a muffin you don't need it anymore. Stay out. You've been warned.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What the hell did I just stumble into? Are you serious?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I hate kids these days...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> I hate kids these days...

Click to collapse



I love kids, can't stand (most) teenagers! :banghead:


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> I hate kids these days...

Click to collapse



Hey, remember that I only came to tell the other guy that I am respectful of the wisdom of people older than me.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> What the hell did I just stumble into? Are you serious?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. I'm always serious. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I love kids, can't stand (most) teenagers! :banghead:

Click to collapse



 ^^  I hate teenagers these days. I really do!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Yes. I'm always serious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think I'll read the OP one more time.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> What the hell did I just stumble into? Are you serious?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Some weird stuff happens here. You'll stay away if you know what's good for youm


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Undercover, your question has been answered...  sort of...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Some weird stuff happens here. You'll stay away if you know what's good for youm

Click to collapse



How weird? And exactly where in the OP does it mention brainwashing people into muffins?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I love kids, can't stand (most) teenagers! :banghead:

Click to collapse



This, x1000







undercover said:


> Yes. I'm always serious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. Mere pages after discussing how rarely you're serious.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> This, x1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tshhhh. We got him to read the OP. In fact, I did it singlehandedly. \¤/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

It just struck me funny to read "I'm always serious" from you, much like if it were Leslie Nielsen.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Tshhhh. We got him to read the OP. In fact, I did it singlehandedly. \¤/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't take credit. I read it myself before I even asked where I was. I just wanted a deeper explaination.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Stop it!

Click to collapse



LOLS, just teasing. 


flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, lift with your knees, don't want to throw out your back with the heavy lifting...

Click to collapse



The candy bar was too far away so I just got another one.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Wait a minute, why did you say shhh?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Don't take credit. I read it myself before I even asked where I was. I just wanted a deeper explaination.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya ya ya, sure you did...  tell us anything and we'll believe it!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

...? I think I oughta get out of this place, fast

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



veeman said:


> LOLS, just teasing.
> 
> The candy bar was too far away so I just got another one.

Click to collapse



You had two?! 
"Get the mail man!"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I think my body must hate me. I have an interview in 5 and a half hours and I can't get to sleep


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I think my body must hate me. I have an interview in 5 and a half hours and I can't get to sleep

Click to collapse



Intense pain helps. I'm not joking.


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Wait a minute, why did you say shhh?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Slow kid is slow. And he doesn't pay attention to what is being written. 

Good, first step towards muffinication of him is complete. Let's move on to stage 2.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Intense pain helps. I'm not joking.

Click to collapse



And how do you suggest he gets it? 

Kid, you silly silly boy. Whenever you have to get some sleep, stay away from light emitting devices. For a few hours before bed.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Intense pain helps. I'm not joking.

Click to collapse



Well that wouldn't exactly be a smart idea.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Man... yeh old guys sure can whine. 

Na na na na boo boo. I'm better than you. Stick your head in doodoo.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Kid, you silly silly boy. Whenever you have to get some sleep, stay away from light emitting devices. For a few hours before bed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I get too bored :/
I'll just get a couple of cans of Monster when the local shop opens and I should be all good xD


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Man... yeh old guys sure can whine.
> 
> Na na na na boo boo. I'm better than you. Stick your head in doodoo.

Click to collapse



Oi, we had a serious conversation here! In fact, I'm enjoying this thread a lot lately. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Slow kid is slow. And he doesn't pay attention to what is being written.
> 
> Good, first step towards muffinication of him is complete. Let's move on to stage 2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Where, and I mean WHERE in the OP does it mention muffins?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Oi, we had a serious conversation here! In fact, I'm enjoying this thread a lot lately. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad you're enjoying me. 
Hey Sleepy.
Maybe it's time I act more like myself in this thread?...


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Where, and I mean WHERE in the OP does it mention muffins?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stage 2 complete. He's delirious. Who said what about muffins? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Do I need to get popcorn??


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



werked said:


> Do I need to get popcorn??

Click to collapse



Yup. Loads of it. :thumbup:

Put away that knife, love. Put on stab proof vest. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



werked said:


> Do I need to get popcorn??

Click to collapse



You may aswell get a muffin because Android Pizza still wouldn't be able to see it


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



werked said:


> Do I need to get popcorn??

Click to collapse



Shrooms are more fitting for this night... here in bat country.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Stage 2 complete. He's delirious. Who said what about muffins?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



"Pledge" avatars feature muffins
"Pledge" signature must contain "Sent from my muffin"
I'm just wondering what this muffin stuff is about.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> "Pledge" avatars feature muffins
> "Pledge" signature must contain "Sent from my muffin
> I'm just wondering what this muffin stuff is about.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Blueberries 
No.... Banana nut.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



werked said:


> Blueberries
> No.... Banana nut.

Click to collapse



I want to leave SO bad...
But first, I'd like a few chocolate chip muffins
Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> "Pledge" avatars feature muffins
> "Pledge" signature must contain "Sent from my muffin"
> I'm just wondering what this muffin stuff is about.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As has already been mentioned, what's the point of being here if you don't understand what this thread's about?


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> "Pledge" avatars feature muffins
> "Pledge" signature must contain "Sent from my muffin
> I'm just wondering what this muffin stuff is about.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But you said there is nothing in the OP? Which is true? Maybe it's there but you don't see it? Or maybe you see it but it's not there? Maybe you are not on xda at all at this time? Are you dreaming? 
You need to start asking yourself questions. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> As has already been mentioned, what's the point of being here if you don't understand what this thread's about?

Click to collapse



Muffins, but where did this all start?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Muffins, but where did this all start?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe it never started? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Muffins, but where did this all start?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you believe this thread is about muffins, you clearly don't understand this thread in the slightest.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> If you believe this thread is about muffins, you clearly don't understand this thread in the slightest.

Click to collapse



Stop hurting my head!

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Muffins, but where did this all start?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When did what start?? Muffins?? Muffins make you fat, you should stay away from them.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> But you said there is nothing in the OP? Which is true? Maybe it's there but you don't see it? Or maybe you see it but it's not there? Maybe you are not on xda at all at this time? Are you dreaming?
> You need to start asking yourself questions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And I mean STOP.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Stop hurting my head!
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're doing that yourself by not understanding.


@tinky - Do you bank with Barclays?


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37601840

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> You're doing that yourself by not understanding.
> 
> 
> @tinky - Do you bank with Barclays?

Click to collapse



Give me the most idiot friendly explaination you can.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> And I mean STOP.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There is nothing to stop, you're not even here


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Give me the most idiot friendly explaination you can.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmmmm.... 
If you can't handle the heat, stay out of the kitchen. 
Sorry, best I can do.


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> You're doing that yourself by not understanding.
> 
> 
> @tinky - Do you bank with Barclays?

Click to collapse



Nah mate, natwest. Why? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Give me the most idiot friendly explaination you can.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is just a dream, you're actually sleeping and when you wake up you won't remember any of this...


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



werked said:


> Hmmmm....
> If you can't handle the heat, stay out of the kitchen.
> Sorry, best I can do.

Click to collapse



True. We don't want non fire proof muffins. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37601840
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trololo

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> True. We don't want non fire proof muffins.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I contain cyanide.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> This is just a dream, you're actually sleeping and when you wake up you won't remember any of this...

Click to collapse



Stop lying to me!

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I contain cyanide.

Click to collapse



...and happiness?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Trololo
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't you lot dare to troll in that thread. I'm serious. 

Shut. How do I convince anyone that I am serious this time.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Give me the most idiot friendly explaination you can.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I couldn't dumb it down enough to the extent where you'd understand 


undercover said:


> Nah mate, natwest. Why?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just because my interview is for Barclays call centre so I may have been helping you out at some point 
I'll find someone who is with Barclays anyway.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Stop lying to me!
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If we're lying its because of you, its your dream after all and nobody can control that but you...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Don't you lot dare to troll in that thread. I'm serious.
> 
> Shut. How do I convince anyone that I am serious this time....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wasn't, sir! I said trololo at the man with no punctuation!

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I couldn't dumb it down enough to the extent where you'd understand
> 
> Just because my interview is for Barclays call centre so I may have been helping you out at some point
> I'll find someone who is with Barclays anyway.

Click to collapse



Good luck :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> If we're lying its because of you, its your dream after all and nobody can control that but you...

Click to collapse



In that case, I am on the toilet, reading an awesome book

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Good luck :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cheers 
I'm pretty confident I'll get it anyway. But alas, that decision isn't mine to make.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Let's dicuss History, shall we?


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> If we're lying its because of you, its your dream after all and nobody can control that but you...

Click to collapse



Dreamception. I believe :thumbup:

Good point though. So if I go and swear at moderators its not really me but Pizza boy's imagination? I shall mention that when I do so. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> In that case, I am on the toilet, reading an awesome book
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nobody cares about your bowel movements, even if it is in your dream...  ignore list time...


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Let's dicuss History, shall we?

Click to collapse



Nooooo, flast might get trolled again 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Nooooo, flast might get trolled again
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Never again, I promise you that...  fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me...  it won't happen...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Nooooo, flast might get trolled again
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WWII was a conspiracy! 
Yeah, but I can't troll Flast again. Maybe somebody else...


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Dreamception. I believe :thumbup:
> 
> Good point though. So if I go and swear at moderators its not really me but Pizza boy's imagination? I shall mention that when I do so. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pizza boys also make you fat.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Nobody cares about your bowel movements, even if it is in your dream...  ignore list time...

Click to collapse



I am sorry sir, I will speak to you only on things that matter, sir.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

May my luck be with you Kid!!!        
And I've had pretty good luck today!!!  Hope you get it!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> May my luck be with you Kid!!!  Hope you get it!

Click to collapse



^^^ @KidCarter93 - This


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> I am sorry sir, I will speak to you only on things that matter, sir.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not sure if being serious or a [email protected]$$


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Dreamception. I believe :thumbup:
> 
> Good point though. So if I go and swear at moderators its not really me but Pizza boy's imagination? I shall mention that when I do so. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Woah...trippy

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> I am sorry sir, I will speak to you only on things that matter, sir.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



werked said:


> Not sure if being serious or a [email protected]$$

Click to collapse



At this point, I couldn't care less...  how you doing tonight werked?


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



werked said:


> Not sure if being serious or a [email protected]$$

Click to collapse



Serious


Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Did you guys know the Atomic Number depends on the number of protons, and not the number of atoms?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Serious
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, look man, we're just screwing with you...  but this thread is about making friends and hanging out, not making immature comments. So if you want to come in and hang out, great, if you want to be a typical kid, please find another thread to do so....


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> At this point, I couldn't care less...  how you doing tonight werked?

Click to collapse



I'm good. Should be sleeping.... You know how that is. How about you?? 







Android Pizza said:


> Serious
> 
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There's no crying in baseball.


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Did you guys know the Atomic Number depends on the number of protons, and not the number of atoms?

Click to collapse



Yup. But i forgot. Never liked nor understood chemistry. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



werked said:


> I'm good. Should be sleeping.... You know how that is. How about you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about baseball?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



werked said:


> I'm good. Should be sleeping.... You know how that is. How about you??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not too shabby!  Interview today went great and I've got another on Thursday...  other than that I've just been hanging out with my daughter, so all in all, pretty good day!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, look man, we're just screwing with you...  but this thread is about making friends and hanging out, not making immature comments. So if you want to come in and hang out, great, if you want to be a typical kid, please find another thread to do so....

Click to collapse



Oh. So, the muffin stuff is just nonsense?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> What about baseball?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you serious?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Oh. So, the muffin stuff is just nonsense?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope, if you want to be a member here, gotta muffin up!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> May my luck be with you Kid!!!
> And I've had pretty good luck today!!!  Hope you get it!

Click to collapse




Ichigo said:


> ^^^ @KidCarter93 - This

Click to collapse



Cheers 
If I get the job, it's a slight pay cut from my current job and it means I have to actually go into work rather than working from home but there's great chances of progressing through the company, so it's a much better opportunity 


Ichigo said:


> Did you guys know the Atomic Number depends on the number of protons, and not the number of atoms?

Click to collapse



What happened to history?


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> What about baseball?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We've been talking about baseball for the last half hour







flastnoles11 said:


> Not too shabby!  Interview today went great and I've got another on Thursday...  other than that I've just been hanging out with my daughter, so all in all, pretty good day!!!

Click to collapse



That's great, congrats. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Are you serious?

Click to collapse



Serious about what? Muffins or baseball?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Cheers
> If I get the job, it's a slight pay cut from my current job and it means I have to actually go into work rather than working from home but there's great chances of progressing through the company, so it's a much better opportunity
> 
> What happened to history?

Click to collapse



Hitler. Hitler happened.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Nope, if you want to be a member here, gotta muffin up!!!

Click to collapse



I still don't get the image of this place.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Serious about what? Muffins or baseball?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Both, seriously, where have you been through this whole conversation?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Hitler. Hitler happened.

Click to collapse



You obviously haven't learnt much in history if you're only as far as Hitler


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Hitler. Hitler happened.

Click to collapse



What does Hitler have to do with muffins?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> You obviously haven't learned much in history if you're only as far as Hitler

Click to collapse



Obama. Obama happened.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Obama. Obama happened.

Click to collapse



Almost there :thumbup:


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> I still don't get the image of this place.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Image of this place


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Almost there :thumbup:

Click to collapse



What happens when I arrive?


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Both, seriously, where have you been through this whole conversation?

Click to collapse



I think I'm starting to lose the track of it too 
Baseball has knocked me off balance. Anyway, since I'm not a member, is any kind member going to explain to pizza what's happening here? 

Lmao. As funny as it is but I guess it's time to stop. Poor kid must be thinking that he's losing his mind with a bunch of looneys 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> What happens when I arrive?

Click to collapse



I guess you'll find out. Once you have, you'll be able to teach others the history of you learning history.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Hitler Obama Muffins History Baseball Dream Xda AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHH!
Hi, who am I?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> What does Hitler have to do with muffins?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hitler ate muffins. 
And played baseball.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

@flast and kc: good luck on the results guys. hope you get them jobs. :beer:but that means we'll see less of you. 

evening brothers and werked. 

[cAs]


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



cascabel said:


> @flast and kc: good luck on the results guys. hope you get them jobs. :beer:but that means we'll see less of you.
> 
> evening brothers and werked.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Cheers 
People don't see much of me these days anyway


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



cascabel said:


> @flast and kc: good luck on the results guys. hope you get them jobs. :beer:but that means we'll see less of you.
> 
> evening brothers and werked.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I will still be around plenty I'm sure...  installing cable has tons of downtime from what I hear!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Guys, we're getting awfully close to another maps fest. Maybe we should try to cool down a bit?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> I think I'm starting to lose the track of it too
> Baseball has knocked me off balance. Anyway, since I'm not a member, is any kind member going to explain to pizza what's happening here?
> 
> Lmao. As funny as it is but I guess it's time to stop. Poor kid must be thinking that he's losing his mind with a bunch of looneys
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Isn't that the point???  How bout them bears?


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I will still be around plenty I'm sure...  installing cable has tons of downtime from what I hear!!!

Click to collapse



In British Telecom people have been known to start and disappear up until retirement I've heard 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Guys, we're getting awfully close to another maps fest. Maybe we should try to cool down a bit?

Click to collapse



What chu talking 'bout Willis?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Guys, we're getting awfully close to another maps fest. Maybe we should try to cool down a bit?

Click to collapse



This isn't spam, this is a serious covo...  maps, now that's spam


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> What chu talking 'bout Willis?

Click to collapse



He's acting adult. Emphasis on acting. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Am I dreaming or did Jessica just offer a bit of good advice??  that's it, I'm going to bed.... This doesn't feel right. 

Also, hiya Cas.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> This isn't spam, this is a serious covo...  maps, now that's spam

Click to collapse



Go back to our spamfest where we got 1,000 post in 24 hours. This seems a lot like it. 
Anyways, go Romney!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



werked said:


> Am I dreaming or did Jessica just offer a bit of good advice??  that's it, I'm going to bed.... This doesn't feel right.
> 
> Also, hiya Cas.

Click to collapse



You're not dreaming, pizzaboy is....   night werked


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Anyways, go Romney!

Click to collapse



Too late..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Too late.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go Reaty!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Go back to our spamfest where we got 1,000 post in 24 hours. This seems a lot like it.
> Anyways, go Romney!

Click to collapse



Nah, that was just nonsense posting, this is having fun with someone cluless who can't quite comprehend the op...  I even tried to explain it to him, kind of...


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37602471




Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Nah, that was just nonsense posting, this is having fun with someone cluless who can't quite comprehend the op...  I even tried to explain it to him, kind of...

Click to collapse



Ok. Then let the sperm fest begin!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Ohai guise

How waz ur day guyz? 
Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Nah, that was just nonsense posting, this is having fun with someone cluless who can't quite comprehend the op...  I even tried to explain it to him, kind of...

Click to collapse



you guys found a new victim eh? lol. 

[cAs]


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Seems about right...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37602471
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I pm'd a response to him already..  just leave it be...

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Ohai guise
> 
> How waz ur day guyz?
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Hey wolf!  My day was awesome, read back to catch up on it! 

Edit- wow that was rude of me....  how was your day, bud?


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



cascabel said:


> you guys found a new victim eh? lol.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Yup 
Read last few pages, quite entertaining. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Good night guys.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Good night guys.

Click to collapse



Night Pennywise, I'm headed there soon myself...  see ya tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



cascabel said:


> you guys found a new victim eh? lol.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Where am I, and who are all these strange people?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Yup
> Read last few pages, quite entertaining.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lmao. i just did. i missed him by a few minutes. :banghead:

hope he comes back. lol. 

[cAs]


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



cascabel said:


> lmao. i just did. i missed him by a few minutes. :banghead:
> 
> hope he comes back. lol.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



He did, right above you...


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



cascabel said:


> lmao. i just did. i missed him by a few minutes. :banghead:
> 
> hope he comes back. lol.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



He is. One page Back.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Where am I, and who are all these strange people?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Look deep within your soul, the answer resides within


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Where am I, and who are all these strange people?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hi. i'm elvis. amd welcome to [email protected]$$.

[cAs]


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



> > Originally Posted by Android Pizza<br />
> > Where am I, and who are all these strange people?<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



What are you, the monkey from The Lion King?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> What are you, the monkey from The Lion King?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope. Figment of your imagination, this is your dream after all...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



cascabel said:


> hi. i'm elvis. amd welcome to [email protected]$$.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



E....ELVIS!?!? AM I DEAD?!?!  I CLICKED ON THIS THREAD FOR NO REASON AND NOW......

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> E....ELVIS!?!? AM I DEAD?!?!  I CLICKED ON THIS THREAD FOR NO REASON AND NOW......
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Told ya, you're dreaming!!!


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Night people. Or rather morning... 04.30 here. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Told ya, you're dreaming!!!

Click to collapse



You guys suck.
No, really. If I was actually whom I pretended to be I'd be pissing on the road right now.

Edit September 4th 2013: I don't remember writing this... 

Edit: October 25th 2013: That was really mean of me 

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



undercover said:


> Night people. Or rather morning... 04.30 here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Night, bro!  22:33 here, gonna try to get to sleep soon myself...


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, look man, we're just screwing with you...  but this thread is about making friends and hanging out, not making immature comments. So if you want to come in and hang out, great, if you want to be a typical kid, please find another thread to do so....

Click to collapse



This! 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Toying with peoples' brains is wrong

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Toying with peoples' brains is wrong
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then read the op...  then we wouldn't have even had the chance to do so!!!  Hey eep!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Goodbye, I am never coming back to this thread.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Night everyone... gonna try and sleep now that the little ones in bed...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Night everyone... gonna try and sleep now that the little ones in bed...

Click to collapse



Screw you!

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Then read the op...  then we wouldn't have even had the chance to do so!!!  Hey eep!!!

Click to collapse



I did. It said,
Blah blah blah, friendship and honor.
What bothered me was including muffins in the pledge.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Screw you!
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lmao, was talking bout my daughter, not you...  but now I know that you're a little one also...  awesome..


----------



## veeman (Feb 5, 2013)

LabView... Y U so not user friendly??


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Screw you!
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it bothers you then leave...  if you can comprehend what you read it says you must put a muffin for your avatar and include a clever muffin sig as well, for two weeks, and then you're a member... oh, and a ToT  you're better off just skipping away though...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lmao, was talking bout my daughter, not you...  but now I know that you're a little one also...  awesome..

Click to collapse



Double screw you!

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Double screw you!
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go cry in the corner somewhere child...  do your parents know their 6 year old is using the internet unsupervised???


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> If it bothers you then leave...  if you can comprehend what you read it says you must put a muffin for your avatar and include a clever muffin sig as well, for two weeks, and then you're a member... oh, and a ToT  you're better off just skipping away though...

Click to collapse



...that's it?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Nothing to see here


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Go cry in the corner somewhere child...  do your parents know their 6 year old is using the internet unsupervised???

Click to collapse



No, I'm almost 16... I just like fooling around in OT forum threads. Nice talking to ya, dude!

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> No, I'm almost 16... I just like fooling around in OT forum threads. Nice talking to ya, dude!
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



16 with no reading comprehension, what are the school systems doing now a days???  Obviously not teaching...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Not for you...  that is all...  bye now..  I will no longer respond to you, you're rude and have no respect, you should probably leave this thread before I start reporting your abusive posts...  bye now..

Click to collapse



Oh? I'm sorry if I came off as rude. I was just trying to play along with the whole "muffin brainwashing" joke.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

Seems I've missed an awful lot...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Oh? I'm sorry if I came off as rude. I was just trying to play along with the whole "muffin brainwashing" joke.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Saying screw you to someone isn't "playing along" with a joke...  its being rude...  bye

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

Anyways, anybody else that stayed along for the bumpy ride we just had, night...  hope y'all have a good one!  See ya tomorrow..


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Saying screw you to someone isn't "playing along" with a joke...  its being rude...  bye

Click to collapse



I'm very sorry sir... this isn't like other OT threads I've been in...

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Quasimodem said:


> Seems I've missed an awful lot...

Click to collapse



Read back, its quite funny...  anyways, off to bed, night quasi


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Read back, its quite funny...  anyways, off to bed, night quasi

Click to collapse



Goodnight, sir!

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> I'm very sorry sir... this isn't like other OT threads I've been in...
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Like I tried to tell you before, this is a thread of friends...  that is all... bye


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Like I tried to tell you before, this is a thread of friends...  that is all... bye

Click to collapse



Are you angry at me, sir?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Holy ****!  The degeneration that went on here! I'm so proud to be amongst you mind-****ing degenerates.

Wolf-Pup: for your sake, I hope Mr. Pizza sticks around... he makes you much more likeable! 

Mr. Pizza: Keep it mellow and playful and you're welcome here.  If you ask me, though, I don't think we know you well enough yet for you to tell us "screw you".  I nearly reported you before I saw your last post.  If you were playing along with us the whole time, that's excellent and provided fun. Just establish relationships here before telling us off.

I fully expect one of my brothers to now tell me to **** off, and I wouldn't have it any other way.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Read back, its quite funny...  anyways, off to bed, night quasi

Click to collapse



Night man...



jRi0T68 said:


> Holy ****!  The degeneration that went on here! I'm so proud to be amongst you mind-****ing degenerates.
> 
> Wolf-Pup: for your sake, I hope Mr. Pizza sticks around... he makes you much more likeable!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do I need to fetch BNaughty?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Are you angry at me, sir?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah, you're good...  read the other post I quoted vvvvvv and you'll be just fine







jRi0T68 said:


> Holy ****!  The degeneration that went on here! I'm so proud to be amongst you mind-****ing degenerates.
> 
> Wolf-Pup: for your sake, I hope Mr. Pizza sticks around... he makes you much more likeable!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Holy ****!  The degeneration that went on here! I'm so proud to be amongst you mind-****ing degenerates.
> 
> Wolf-Pup: for your sake, I hope Mr. Pizza sticks around... he makes you much more likeable!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. well said jr. :beer:

[cAs]


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Holy ****!  The degeneration that went on here! I'm so proud to be amongst you mind-****ing degenerates.
> 
> Wolf-Pup: for your sake, I hope Mr. Pizza sticks around... he makes you much more likeable!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you sir, I just wasn't sure what was frowned upon here. In other OT threads I've been in it was pretty much "anything goes". But thank you for not reporting me.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Quasimodem said:


> Night man...
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to fetch BNaughty?

Click to collapse



Nah. Your quasi talents are more than enough. I think we're good here, just the older my son gets, the more **** he gives me, the less I take from those I don't know.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Quasimodem said:


> Night man...
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to fetch BNaughty?

Click to collapse



no.jpg
you just got back man.  give it a while before you add another star. :beer:

[cAs]


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn! This thread is exploding.
And i missed the party again, i've a question for you MA folks..i'll be back with it in a few hours, gotta go now.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Nah. Your quasi talents are more than enough. I think we're good here, just the older my son gets, the more **** he gives me, the less I take from those I don't know.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Good night everyone!

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Android Pizza said:


> Thank you sir, I just wasn't sure what was frowned upon here. In other OT threads I've been in it was pretty much "anything goes". But thank you for not reporting me.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not here, we have fun, but we keep it civil and follow rules...  anyways, now I am really going to bed, hopefully my daughter will stay down this time...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Not here, we have fun, but we keep it civil and follow rules...  anyways, now I am really going to bed, hopefully my daughter will stay down this time...

Click to collapse



Just when you thought it was safe to try to sleep... 




"Daaaddddyyyyy!" Hopefully I'm jk. Good night.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Just when you thought it was safe to try to sleep...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, you jinxed it!!!

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

3rd try is a charm... *fingers-crossed*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nah. Your quasi talents are more than enough. I think we're good here, just the older my son gets, the more **** he gives me, the less I take from those I don't know.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ok, Ok...  You're right...



cascabel said:


> no.jpg
> you just got back man.  give it a while before you add another star. :beer:
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



LMFAO


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Pizza guy also needs to make an intro once he's pledged. You guys didn't tell him that


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Pizza guy also needs to make an intro once he's pledged. You guys didn't tell him that

Click to collapse



Too much mind-****ing to mention it.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Soul reaper (Feb 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Too much mind-****ing to mention it.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Soul reaper said:


>

Click to collapse



You missed a lot. Tinky, kc and flast were screwing with the pizza delivery boy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Too much mind-****ing to mention it.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Haha yeah true.

I'm actually starting to feel tired now but can't sleep because I've only got 3 hours left -_- Typical!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Haha yeah true.
> 
> I'm actually starting to feel tired now but can't sleep because I've only got 3 hours left -_- Typical!

Click to collapse



You're clearly up until party interview. Good luck, and sleep when you get home from rocking the interview

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> You're clearly up until party interview. Good luck, and sleep when you get home from rocking the interview
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Cheers 
I won't be able to get any sleep until late afternoon/early evening because I've got too many things to get sorted out today D:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Cheers
> I won't be able to get any sleep until late afternoon/early evening because I've got too many things to get sorted out today D:

Click to collapse



I know you're a monster guy, but if they have the Rockstar 2x energy, buy 2 and give that a shot. Literally each can has as much caffeine as 2 regular cans.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

So wut is this place?  How do I joinz?

-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I know you're a monster guy, but if they have the Rockstar 2x energy, buy 2 and give that a shot. Literally each can has as much caffeine as 2 regular cans.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I don't really like Rockstar to be honest because I'm too used to Monster. Luckily, they'll still do the trick though


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I don't really like Rockstar to be honest because I'm too used to Monster. Luckily, they'll still do the trick though

Click to collapse



The only monster I could ever drink was absolute zero, but that 2x stuff is freaking rocket fuel. Lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

jR...your sig made me think of this...









-Easier than it sounds, harder than it looks.-


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> jR...your sig made me think of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, and good evening.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nice, and good evening.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Slow night all around tonight, eh?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

It wasn't when they were screwing with a newb in here.  Now, dead.  Our Indian/Filipino/other brothers will arise and begin to post.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> It wasn't when they were screwing with a newb in here.  Now, dead.  Our Indian/Filipino/other brothers will arise and begin to post.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I am here after taking a 8 hour sleep.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It wasn't when they were screwing with a newb in here.  Now, dead.  Our Indian/Filipino/other brothers will arise and begin to post.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



fer sure....i think of anyone in the frat, you're the closest to me, geographically...like 60 miles or so?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I'm in inland empire, Rancho Cucamonga. 87 miles to Oceanside. I recall you're near there?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Good morning awesome people! I will be heading for school soon. Have a nice day folks! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Good morning awesome people! I will be heading for school soon. Have a nice day folks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We're much more entertaining than school, sometimes educational in all the wrong ways. Stay with us... (everyone, lurkers, chant... "Stay with us!").

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Nearly 50 pages 



jRi0T68 said:


> It wasn't when they were screwing with a newb in here.  Now, dead.  Our Indian/Filipino/other brothers will arise and begin to post.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol 
I missed out on all the fun ...damn

And about all the hate for teenage guys, I will say its more about the lifestyle. Teenagers here in my age are pretty sociable, they don't make amateur YT videos saying stupid crap ..you know what I am getting at..


le random signature o.o


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> We're much more entertaining than school, sometimes educational in all the wrong ways. Stay with us... (everyone, lurkers, chant... "Stay with us!").
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Haha, I wish I could stay, but I care about my education as well 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> We're much more entertaining than school, sometimes educational in all the wrong ways. Stay with us... (everyone, lurkers, chant... "Stay with us!").
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Stupid education alright ..I know people of my age from Europe who have asked me basic algebraic questions which learnt in 5th grade #_-

le random signature o.o


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Prawesome said:


> Nearly 50 pages
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prajith, my friend, you're one of the ones setting the example.

I don't hate teens, just how the majority of American teens seem to act.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

So you've been talking about teens this night? Teens here are not so bad, but there are those who just gives a f*ck and smoke, snus and drink and show up at school when they want to

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> So you've been talking about teens this night? Teens here are not so bad, but there are those who just gives a f*ck and smoke, snus and drink and show up at school when they want to
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I really miss High School pootietang...


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Prajith, my friend, you're one of the ones setting the example.
> 
> I don't hate teens, just how the majority of American teens seem to act.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 
Ya, that's what I am coming at. Even though not as much as you, I see them too, in the internet, doing crappy things. Take xda for example, tbh, I have never seen an American teenager in here. It might be just me, but I have never ever seen one. 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Quasimodem said:


> I really miss High School pootietang...

Click to collapse



That's so very clutch.  Lol.  Perfect timing.

Also...






*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Quasimodem said:


> I really miss High School pootietang...

Click to collapse



i miss highschool too.

@prawn and other hs peeps: enjoy highschool. college just isn't the same..

[cAs]


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's so very clutch.  Lol.  Perfect timing.
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Massive amounts of high school pootietang is a requirement for a proper upbringing...


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Ichigo said:


> Did you guys know the Atomic Number depends on the number of protons, and not the number of atoms?

Click to collapse



Yes. 




Ichigo said:


> Go back to our spamfest where we got 1,000 post in 24 hours. This seems a lot like it.
> Anyways, go Romney!

Click to collapse



I remember that.
That was a good night. 




Android Pizza said:


> Where am I, and who are all these strange people?

Click to collapse



This is muffin hospital. You are suffering from acute onset retrograde amnesia.
Please be patient, the doctor will be with you shortly. 




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So wut is this place?  How do I joinz?

Click to collapse




This is the Matrix. Come join us. Take the red pill.





jRi0T68 said:


> It wasn't when they were screwing with a newb in here.  Now, dead.  Our Indian/Filipino/other brothers will arise and begin to post.

Click to collapse



I'm up, but I'm busy. 

Na na na na boo boo. I'm better than you. Stick your head in doodoo.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Quasimodem said:


> Massive amounts of high school pootietang is a requirement for a proper upbringing...

Click to collapse



There's a part of me that thinks this quote belongs in several threads' OPs.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> There's a part of me that thinks this quote belongs in several threads' OPs.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Agreed...  XDA would benefit much for it...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Hey guys. 

Does anybody know what this widget is by any chance? I can't find it..
http://s7.directupload.net/images/130205/nw2tw2fq.jpg

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Quasimodem said:


> Agreed...  XDA would benefit much for it...

Click to collapse



I've now done my part. Lol. OP in sig updated. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I think it's the Ubuntu lockscreen a little bit modified, Sir...

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Yes, but on this video he says it's something like true battery widget? I can't find it anywhere..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes, but on this video he says it's something like true battery widget? I can't find it anywhere..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Never seen such a widget 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes, but on this video he says it's something like true battery widget? I can't find it anywhere..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



... well, that Armando guy obviously modified the clock, so you could ask him in the comments...

Sent from my hTC branded muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

I think it looks great. I'm toying with uccw and tsf launcher making a custom setup based off of Ubuntu. I'm not going for something EXACTLY like his, but I want that lock screen :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 AM ----------




Stereo8 said:


> ... well, that Armando guy obviously modified the clock, so you could ask him in the comments...
> 
> Sent from my hTC branded muffin

Click to collapse



I did. We'll see if he replies.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WTF

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Hi. Fellow life-less people. 

_Post composed by Lewis_


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Does anybody know what this widget is by any chance? I can't find it..
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/130205/nw2tw2fq.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



@axis this looks like a whole uccw widget I've seen in the thread. 

Morning muffins, I've just read about 6 pages and this thread looks like it may have finally turned a corner :thumbup:


Edit: @axis. Ok ive had a look but cant find it, it's definitely there though because there was a comment about the two bottom dots being too close together. 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Here with the evening bump i am.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Just got back home from my interview and I reckon I done a pretty freaking good job 
I've just gotta wait a couple of days for feedback from the interview and then wait about a week to find out whether I've got the job or not


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just got back home from my interview and I reckon I done a pretty freaking good job
> I've just gotta wait a couple of days for feedback from the interview and then wait about a week to find out whether I've got the job or not

Click to collapse



Great!! Time for beer?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



roofrider said:


> Great!! Time for beer?

Click to collapse



Of course 
I've just gotta go into town to get a few things sorted then heading to the pub


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Just got back home from my interview and I reckon I done a pretty freaking good job
> I've just gotta wait a couple of days for feedback from the interview and then wait about a week to find out whether I've got the job or not

Click to collapse



Cool, hope you get it :beer::beer:

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Cool, hope you get it :beer::beer:
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse



Hey, this is want i was wanting to ask earlier.
Starting martial arts training for kids at an early age good? Cuz i see them just flapping their arms with no power behind the punches. Cant blame them, they're just kids. But their body is very flexible though, i cant even touch my toes without bending my knees. 
I feel for serious training one needs to be at least...15/16?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



roofrider said:


> Hey, this is want i was wanting to ask earlier.
> Starting martial arts training for kids at an early age good? Cuz i see them just flapping their arms with no power behind the punches. Cant blame them, they're just kids. But their body is very flexible though, i cant even touch my toes without bending my knees.
> I feel for serious training one needs to be at least...15/16?

Click to collapse



MA training isn't only about self defence it's a whole mindset, it's about self control amongst other things, I'm not going to push too hard. If he doesn't like it i won't force it, chops has seen me stretch out and has started to mirror the forms so i think he will like it. I started it because i was bullied horrendously at school, i just want him to know that if push comes to shove then he knows how to shove. But the art is really to know when to walk away, if you can't walk away then only do enough to be able to walk away. 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> MA training isn't only about self defence it's a whole mindset, it's about self control amongst other things, I'm not going to push too hard. If he doesn't like it i won't force it, chops has seen me stretch out and has started to mirror the forms so i think he will like it. I started it because i was bullied horrendously at school, i just want him to know that if push comes to shove then he knows how to shove. But the art is really to know when to walk away, if you can't walk away then only do enough to be able to walk away.
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse



I wasn't talking about chops specifically, he's in good hands of course. True it's more than just self-defense.
I've seen 10/12 yr olds have black belts in Karate, sure they can throw people around in a demonstration but i don't think that's good enough.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Yo ho ho
And a bottle of rum! 

Na na na na boo boo. I'm better than you. Stick your head in doodoo.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*



roofrider said:


> I wasn't talking about chops specifically, he's in good hands of course. True it's more than just self-defense.
> I've seen 10/12 yr olds have black belts in Karate, sure they can throw people around in a demonstration but i don't think that's good enough.

Click to collapse



In itself is not, but things come with age and maturity. I've always viewed the belts as a grading of mastering the form and content rather than real life defence. 90 percent of street fights end up as a scuffle and I've seen people that have belts come a cropper because they didn't know this, mixing up the styles over a few years gives you the best all round grounding. 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> In itself is not, but things come with age and maturity. I've always viewed the belts as a grading of mastering the form and content rather than real life defence. 90 percent of street fights end up as a scuffle and I've seen people that have belts come a cropper because they didn't know this, mixing up the styles over a few years gives you the best all round grounding.
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse



I don't want to be in a street fight ever, doesn't happen here that often. Was a wuss, didn't like sparring, opponents were always bigger and older and most of the time i was getting beat up (not in a bad way). Found my opponents intimidating, maybe it was just my head seeing it that way. :silly: sometimes i felt they were also just as scared as me, that is if they were not older than me. Would like start something again though, MA always interested me.

Time for workout, will be back later.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Hey all, just chillin around.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now With More Molecules!*

Pizza... 

Last 34 pages...

Lmao!

Evening guys, or morning to other side..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Greetings ladies and gentlemen. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Greetings ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Hello Apex, Hows your morning?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Apex (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> Hello Apex, Hows your morning?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Heya Ella! Just getting going, so hopefully it's going well. What's up on your side of the blue marble? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Heya Ella! Just getting going, so hopefully it's going well. What's up on your side of the blue marble?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Im fine here, just chilling in bed now its 8 pm, not yet sleepy.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Too bad I wasn't around to mess with that weirdos head. 
What's up guys?


----------



## Apex (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Too bad I wasn't around to mess with that weirdos head.
> What's up guys?

Click to collapse



Same here, would have been fun. What's up, QF? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Same here, would have been fun. What's up, QF?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Aside from the fact that its the beginning of the week and I'm already yearning for a weekend, not much. 
What's up with you?


----------



## Apex (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Aside from the fact that its the beginning of the week and I'm already yearning for a weekend, not much.
> What's up with you?

Click to collapse



I'm headed off to work. The week has already started off shaky, so I'm right there with you with looking forward to some time off. I need a new job. I almost punched my boss in the nose yesterday. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Finally home! Why the hell am I so tired each day?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hey hey muffins 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## Apex (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Finally home! Why the hell am I so tired each day?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You may have parvovirus. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Finally home! Why the hell am I so tired each day?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here, except its school and not a job.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> I'm headed off to work. The week has already started off shaky, so I'm right there with you with looking forward to some time off. I need a new job. I almost punched my boss in the nose yesterday.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Woah. Hold it in. Its not everyday you come across a job that carries you across the entire USofA. Besides, if you don't travel who's gonna be our Ultimate Resistance Agent?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> You may have parvovirus.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I think it's more that I work hard for hours at school 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Woah. Hold it in. Its not everyday you come across a job that carries you across the entire USofA. Besides, if you don't travel who's gonna be our Ultimate Resistance Agent?

Click to collapse



Noted and observed. But I really wanted to pound him into the ground like a stake with a shovel. 

Anyhow, my big push to level 8 has arrived. 672,246 AP. Should hit 8 by end of the month or earlier... 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Apex (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> I think it's more that I work hard for hours at school
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Welcome to growing up! I ain't as much fun as you might have once thought. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Welcome to growing up! I ain't as much fun as you might have once thought.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Agrred 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Too bad I wasn't around to mess with that weirdos head.
> What's up guys?

Click to collapse



Heh. It was fun. For a 
bit. Morning. 






Apex said:


> Same here, would have been fun. What's up, QF?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Noted and observed. But I really wanted to pound him into the ground like a stake with a shovel.
> 
> Anyhow, my big push to level 8 has arrived. 672,246 AP. Should hit 8 by end of the month or earlier...
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I hit L4 earlier late last week when there was that huge ass passcode influx. I still have 550 portal shields. If I get time to use that technique I told you about, I should reach L5 soon 

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Heh. It was fun. For a
> bit. Morning.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I see your fridge transformed into a Nexus


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

ingress. ingress everywhere. 

[cAs]


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> ingress. ingress everywhere.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I know, they don't even discuss it in the forum of which one person is a mod and the other is an admin :banghead:

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> I'm headed off to work. The week has already started off shaky, so I'm right there with you with looking forward to some time off. I need a new job. I almost punched my boss in the nose yesterday.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Siriusly? What happened? 







QuantumFoam said:


> Woah. Hold it in. Its not everyday you come across a job that carries you across the entire USofA. Besides, if you don't travel who's gonna be our Ultimate Resistance Agent?

Click to collapse



Lol






jugg1es said:


> I know, they don't even discuss it in the forum of which one person is a mod and the other is an admin :banghead:
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse




And you wonder why I wasn't serious about being a mod


le random signature o.o


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Can anyone test this apk

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3a5XdNg-lnNY2xBNW5nMGtURHM/edit

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> Can anyone test this apk
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3a5XdNg-lnNY2xBNW5nMGtURHM/edit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is it? 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> Can anyone test this apk
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3a5XdNg-lnNY2xBNW5nMGtURHM/edit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey everyone, whats up?
I just found out that my carrier changed its amount of data and speed on my plan to a higher value, so thats pretty good


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



devstaff said:


> Hey everyone, whats up?
> I just found out that my carrier changed its amount of data and speed on my plan to a higher value, so thats pretty good

Click to collapse



Hi neighbor. I'm just playing some DayZ. What's up?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> What is it?
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse



A office app.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 5, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hi neighbor. I'm just playing some DayZ. What's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im trying to find any epic Windows 8 theme to make a video of, anybody know any?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



devstaff said:


> Im trying to find any epic Windows 8 theme to make a video of, anybody know any?

Click to collapse



Do you have to patch anything in order to run win 8 themes?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

:banghead: delete :banghead:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> A office app.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Installed and fc. Might be because I'm not on a tablet though 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> :banghead: delete :banghead:

Click to collapse



Something crazy just happened 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Damn this time zone $hit is killing my ability to "pile on" prospective pledges/members. 

Nice job, flat, et al 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Something crazy just happened
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Shhh...juggles' and QT's avatars looked similar cuz of that i effed up my post. That's all.


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Shhh...juggles' and QT's avatars looked similar cuz of that i effed up my post. That's all.

Click to collapse



Sucker.... 

Epic fail is epic. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sucker....
> 
> Epic fail is epic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahaa..i was quick. No one caught it. Not one soul. 

And that was a typo btw, i meant QF not QT! Dang!!


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Shhh...juggles' and QT's avatars looked similar cuz of that i effed up my post. That's all.

Click to collapse



QT?



undercover said:


> Sucker....
> 
> Epic fail is epic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Hahaa..i was quick. No one caught it. Not one soul.

Click to collapse



How do you know it's not hovering in my clipboard? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Hahaa..*i was quick. No one caught it. Not one soul. *
> 
> And that was i typo btw, i meant QF not QT! Dang!!

Click to collapse



and that's what you thought..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> How do you know it's not hovering in my clipboard?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pics..i need pics. 

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> and that's what you thought..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



And you missed another one of my typo..hehe.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> I know, they don't even discuss it in the forum of which one person is a mod and the other is an admin :banghead:
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse



lmao. i've visited it a few times since i got my invite. i may have to start a thread for the resistance in my region. you won't lock it, will you? 

[cAs]


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> lmao. i've visited it a few times since i got my invite. i may have to start a thread for the resistance in my region. you won't lock it, will you?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



No i won't, I've deleted one post whilst treating testing. Go and do it 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



eep2378 said:


> Damn this time zone $hit is killing my ability to "pile on" prospective pledges/members.
> 
> Nice job, flat, et al
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



you mean pizza guy?  

[cAs]


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. i've visited it a few times since i got my invite. i may have to start a thread for the resistance in my region. you won't lock it, will you?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I think we should start spamming that forum.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> No i won't, I've deleted one post whilst treating testing. Go and do it
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse



i'll have to look for people here where i live who'd join the site first. so i'd have someone to talk to in my thread. 

[cAs]


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Pics..i need pics.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did caught it.. but I'm not grammar nazi though 

So let it slide.. and "and that was *a* typo"

Not "i typo"

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I did caught it.. but I'm not grammar nazi though
> 
> So let it slide.. and "and that was *a* typo"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Liar...you didn't see it first. 
I'm not a grammar nazi either, so i'll let you off.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> I think we should start spamming that forum.

Click to collapse



lol. they have an ot section. 

[cAs]


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> I think we should start spamming that forum.

Click to collapse



count me in

At least we will help out in keeping it active




cascabel said:


> i'll have to look for people here where i live who'd join the site first. so i'd have someone to talk to in my thread.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I can join

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. they have an ot section.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Oh! Still, think i'll create a cheezburger thread in the Resistance area.


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Oh! Still think i'll create a cheezburger thread in the Resistance area.

Click to collapse



Spam is spam. It doesn't have to be in ot. I'm going to reserve a few usernames there, like roofrider, cascabel and few others. Then when I get really bored I'll have what to do. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Spam is spam. It doesn't have to be in ot. I'm going to reserve a few usernames there, like roofrider, cascabel and few others. Then when I get really bored I'll have what to do.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And i'll reserve undercover and tinky1 there.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Spam is spam. It doesn't have to be in ot. I'm going to reserve a few usernames there, like roofrider, cascabel and few others. Then when I get really bored I'll have what to do.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lmao. 

but seriously, since most of us play the game, why not go there for ingress stuff/discussions? it'd at lessen the ingress stuff here.  no offense to anyone; just thinking out loud. :beer:

[cAs]


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> lmao.
> 
> but seriously, since most of us play the game, why not go there for ingress stuff/discussions? it'd at lessen the ingress stuff here.  no offense to anyone; just thinking out loud. :beer:
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



This was my thinking 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Looks like the party ended when I left. 
Let's get this party started! *Wiggle*


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Looks like the party ended when I left.
> Let's get this party started! *Wiggle*

Click to collapse



We party like it's 1999....oops....u weren't born then. Guess you'll have to sit this one out.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> We party like it's 1999....oops....u weren't born then. Guess you'll have to sit this one out.

Click to collapse



I was 2 and I was a party baby!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> I was a party baby!

Click to collapse



You probably were. 
*nudge nudge, wink wink* 

Na na na na boo boo. I'm better than you. Stick your head in doodoo.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Lets have a wiggle party! *Wiggle* *Wiggle*


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Lets have a wiggle party! *Wiggle* *Wiggle*

Click to collapse



lolwut? 

[cAs]


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Lets have a wiggle party! *Wiggle* *Wiggle*

Click to collapse






Dead thread is dead.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> View attachment 1705977
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



*searches for that damn button*
i miss it. :banghead:

[cAs]


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> lolwut?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I don't see you wiggling. :sly: *Wiggle*


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> *searches for that damn button*
> i miss it. :banghead:
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I love grumpy cat.
He's like me IRL. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I love grumpy cat.
> He's like me IRL.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



well, it's a pleasure i met you online. 

[cAs]

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I don't see you wiggling. :sly: *Wiggle*

Click to collapse



err..i'll take a raincheck on the wiggling... i've done too much of it already. :what:

[cAs]


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> I don't see you wiggling. :sly: *Wiggle*

Click to collapse



Itchy, just go. 
Like your name says.

Also, *Wiggle* 

Dead thread is dead.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> well, it's a pleasure i met you online.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I'm just grumpy with all the douchey people I go to college with. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Itchy, just go.
> Like your name says.
> 
> Also, *Wiggle*
> ...

Click to collapse



ah well, that type of people are everywhere. at least you're always busy.

i'm out guys. g'night. :beer:

[cAs]


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

You guys ever play Mario?


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ah well, that type of people are everywhere. at least you're always busy.
> 
> i'm out guys. g'night. :beer:
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



G'nite. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

So.................... Big Boy Time?


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> G'nite.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



I'm back

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> I'm back
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



..


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> I'm back
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse





Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> ..

Click to collapse



But I'm hungwee 

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> But I'm hungwee
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



I'll eat you then.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

It has begun.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> I'll eat you then.

Click to collapse



How does that satisfy MY hunger?

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> How does that satisfy MY hunger?
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



Do you want me to do it or not?!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Do you want me to do it or not?!

Click to collapse



You're a muffin, let me eat YOU.

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> You're a muffin, let me eat YOU.
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



Go jump in front of plane!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> You're a muffin, let me eat YOU.
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



Tough talk from a guy named Pizza. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> You're a muffin, let me eat YOU.
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



He no muffin..:sly:

Y u no understand... read op:sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> You're a muffin, let me eat YOU.
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



GTFO

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Go jump in front of plane!

Click to collapse





Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> It has begun.

Click to collapse



and I'm scared of it.. I'm about to sleep.. I don't want to wake up to 34 unread pages

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol all the lurkers are back now. Lurkers everywhere!!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Guys. Get this noob!  I have to go to Spanish now. Have fuuuuuuun!  *Wiggle*


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> He no muffin..:sly:
> 
> Y u no understand... read op:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand the OP, I'm just screwin' around! Seriously!

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> and I'm scared of it.. I'm about to sleep.. I don't want to wake up to 34 unread pages
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Lmao me too.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Lol all the lurkers are back now. Lurkers everywhere!!

Click to collapse



fail.jpg

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I understand the OP, I'm just screwin' around! Seriously!
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



Seriously dude...

No need of screwing around if you really understand what it meant..

The way you are acting means you didn't understand.. so read it one last time..

First read second post... then secondly, read first post..
 Then you will understand what we are doing here...

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> fail.jpg

Click to collapse


----------



## imobileface (Feb 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> View attachment 1705977
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



really like this cat


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> I understand the OP, I'm just screwin' around! Seriously!
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



Go screw around in another thread. I'm sure Gli Svillipatatore (or whatever) would welcome you with open arms and a warm hug

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

@Pizza here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2057654, heard they like pizzas there.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



im gonna go back nao.. and I'm gonna come back when you have calm down..











Or may be not:sly:
Come at me brah

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Go screw around in another thread. I'm sure Gli Svillipatatore (or whatever) would welcome you with open arms and a warm hug
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey, as far as I heard screwing around was okay as long as it was mild.
Even so, I only started after someone replied to me with a troll pic.
Now, with foolishness aside, how is your day? Do anything interesting? 

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> Hey, as far as I heard screwing around was okay as long as it was mild.
> Even so, I only started after someone replied to me with a troll pic.
> Now, with foolishness aside, how is your day? Do anything interesting?
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



I met a troll. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I met a troll.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Hey, do you want me to be serious or not?

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> Hey, do you want me to be serious or not?
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



I seriously met a troll.
What'd you do?

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> @Pizza here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2057654, heard they like pizzas there.

Click to collapse



Don't send the poor kid there, he wouldn't make it out alive!   @pizza, get to know people before you try screwing around in here, it won't go over well, as you can see.
@everybody else, just quit responding to him until he shows some mental capability and civility, until then he doesn't exist... ?


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Don't send the poor kid there, he wouldn't make it out alive!   @pizza, get to know people before you try screwing around in here, it won't go over well, as you can see.
> @everybody else, just quit responding to him until he shows some mental capability and civility, until then he doesn't exist... ?

Click to collapse



And the adults are here. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Don't send the poor kid there, he wouldn't make it out alive!   @pizza, get to know people before you try screwing around in here, it won't go over well, as you can see.
> @everybody else, just quit responding to him until he shows some mental capability and civility, until then he doesn't exist... ?

Click to collapse



Lol. I think pizza's cool...don't think he's gonna be a prob.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I met a troll.

Click to collapse




SleepyKrushna said:


> I seriously met a troll.

Click to collapse



 its "meet" in both present and past tense:sly::sly::sly:

Night brothers.. see ya tomorrow 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Lol. I think pizza's cool...don't think he's gonna be a prob.

Click to collapse



He's nice. 
He likes to play. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Lol. I think pizza's cool...don't think he's gonna be a prob.

Click to collapse



You must not have read through the thread last night , he's got a lot of proving himself to do before he gains respect from a lot of members after the stunt he pulled...   we have enough immature kids who frequent this thread, we don't need another one...


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> @sleepy... its "meet" in both present and past tense:sly::sly::sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you'll find it's met, when used in first person past perfect.

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You must not have read through the thread last night , he's got a lot of proving himself to do before he gains respect from a lot of members after the stunt he pulled...   we have enough immature kids who frequent this thread, we don't need another one...

Click to collapse



I have gone through it all.. and he better understand what's the thread about and get social with all before trying to do what he is doing..

But seems he is OK though.. that's y told him to go through op again..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> I think you'll find it's met, when used in first person past perfect.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



meh

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You must not have read through the thread last night , he's got a lot of proving himself to do before he gains respect from a lot of members after the stunt he pulled...   we have enough immature kids who frequent this thread, we don't need another one...

Click to collapse



lol i get ya. Yep i read/skimmed through the pages, thought he was just playing along. And then i guess he screwed it up.

And night Deadly!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You must not have read through the thread last night , he's got a lot of proving himself to do before he gains respect from a lot of members after the stunt he pulled...   we have enough immature kids who frequent this thread, we don't need another one...

Click to collapse



I disagree. The OP says we refuse no one.

The "kids" here do stuff that's a lot more obnoxious than what Pizza did.

And unlike the "kids", Pizza understands what he did wrong.

The stunts pulled by others on this thread have been a lot worse than what Pizza did. And he also apologised, IIRC. So let's just give him a chance.

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You must not have read through the thread last night , he's got a lot of proving himself to do before he gains respect from a lot of members after the stunt he pulled...   we have enough immature kids who frequent this thread, we don't need another one...

Click to collapse



I promise that that's not the way I normally behave. Would you like a link to a thread in which you can see for yourself?

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> I have gone through it all.. and he better understand what's the thread about and get social with all before trying to do what he is doing..
> 
> But seems he is OK though.. that's y told him to go through op again..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope so! I'm watching

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> I have gone through it all.. and he better understand what's the thread about and get social with all before trying to do what he is doing..
> 
> But seems he is OK though.. that's y told him to go through op again..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This^^^^  I never said he wasnt ok or not welcome, just said he may want to think about actually getting to know people before just bursting through the door acting as if this is just any other off-topic thread where anything goes...  cuz as all of us know, its not...  we don't just talk nonsense in here (ok, sometimes we do )...  this is a place to make friends and have good convos and occassionally screw with a noob who just wanders through... wanna hang out, awesome, post an intro and muffin up that sig and avatar...  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> I promise that that's not the way I normally behave. Would you like a link to a thread in which you can see for yourself?
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



If your talking about the nexus thread then you nearly didn't get out of there alive first time 
If You truly believe your a worthy troll, go troll this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1629780



_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Serious Sleepy is serious.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> I promise that that's not the way I normally behave. Would you like a link to a thread in which you can see for yourself?
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



See above post!!!  I need no links, I've seen your posts around xda, I am everywhere...   intro telling us a little about yourself would be nice so we know who we are speaking with (see other intros in op for example)


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> If your talking about the nexus thread then you nearly didn't get out of there alive first time
> If You truly believe your a worthy troll, go troll this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1629780
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



God no, not the Nexus thread!
Hold on, I'll go get a link

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> God no, not the Nexus thread!
> Hold on, I'll go get a link
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



Bottom line, this isn't a thread to troll...  its a thread of friends.. get it, got it, good!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Serious Sleepy is serious.

Click to collapse



I had to get serious coz the others were. :sly:

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Bottom line, this isn't a thread to troll...  its a thread of friends.. get it, got it, good!

Click to collapse



This thread took a huge turn for the better this last 24 hours or so,  i read everything 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> This thread took a huge turn for the better this last 24 hours or so,  i read everything
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

12 AM. I'm out, guys.
G'nite. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Dr.!

I gotta sleeping question too.
I tend place my arms over my head during sleep and in the mornings i find both my arms over my head mostly and then they ache for sometime.

What does this mean? Why are my arms going there? Are they possessed? :crying:

Dr. wait!! Dont go! :crying::crying:


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Bottom line, this isn't a thread to troll...  its a thread of friends.. get it, got it, good!

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2066041&page=8
Read all pages in that thread starting from the one I linked. You'll see then.

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2066041&page=8
> Read all pages in that thread starting from the one I linked. You'll see then.
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



That doesn't count because it's not an ot thread, you play like an arse in there and your looking at an infraction at the very least 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> That doesn't count because it's not an ot thread, you play like an arse in there and your looking at an infraction at the very least
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse



^^^ this


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 5, 2013)

Youtube is preparing to release a new channel layout thats very bad, here is a sneak peak of it:
http://www.youtube.com/user/EpicMealTime

So what do you think about it? I think its very bad, and it feels very crappy.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hey Dr.!
> 
> I gotta sleeping question too.
> I tend place my arms over my head during sleep and in the mornings i find both my arms over my head mostly and then they ache for sometime.
> ...

Click to collapse



He's gone. :crying: Anyone else?


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> That doesn't count because it's not an ot thread, you play like an arse in there and your looking at an infraction at the very least
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse



*facepalm*
I've had it with you guys. I'm out.
I'll be at the Nexus thread, or elsewhere.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> He's gone. :crying: Anyone else?

Click to collapse



I'll get him back.. wait

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> *facepalm*
> I've had it with you guys. I'm out.
> I'll be at the Nexus thread, or elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bye! Have fun!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Bye! Have fun!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



...are you serious or joking?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> *facepalm*
> I've had it with you guys. I'm out.
> I'll be at the Nexus thread, or elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> ...are you serious or joking?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought you were leaving, door is <<<<<<that way


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> ...are you serious or joking?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You won't hang around long enough to find out 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> ...are you serious or joking?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








I do not know. What do you think?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were leaving, door is <<<<<<that way

Click to collapse



Maybe I'll stay, maybe I won't, I don't know. I just don't understand why you dislike me so much.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> ...are you serious or joking?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seriously dude... get a grip.. take 3 deep breaths... read op post.. if you need answering doubts.. I will do.. but don't continue like you doing..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Seriously dude... get a grip.. take 3 deep breaths... read op post.. if you need answering doubts.. I will do.. but don't continue like you doing..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Lol...you need to sleep now. Your grammar is failing you.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Seriously dude... get a grip.. take 3 deep breaths... read op post.. if you need answering doubts.. I will do.. but don't continue like you doing..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



For God's sake, I've already read the OP 5 times.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> He's gone. :crying: Anyone else?

Click to collapse



Deadly said your wand is coming off. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> Maybe I'll stay, maybe I won't, I don't know. I just don't understand why you dislike me so much.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Has anyone actually said that they dislike you, no. Well maybe you should learn to read between the line a little. If people here don't like you, you will know. They just don't know you and you've given nothing of yourself honestly. That's why people do intros here, go read some and maybe you will truly get the idea 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> Maybe I'll stay, maybe I won't, I don't know. I just don't understand why you dislike me so much.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmmmmmmm....  there's the question of the century...


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> For God's sake, I've already read the OP 5 times.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Read it 5 moar times.


SleepyKrushna said:


> Deadly said your wand is coming off.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Wut? I'll get him later.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> For God's sake, I've already read the OP 5 times.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just come here when Apex is around.
You're just getting trolled now. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Just come here when Apex is around.
> You're just getting trolled now.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Lol, apex would troll him also... :thumbup:


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Lol...you need to sleep now. Your grammar is failing you.

Click to collapse



I saw that when I hit submit... was lazy to edit it.. knew you would take revenge

@pizza... see.. its simple... if you want to hangout with guys here.. and be a part of this small community in this thread..

Change app sign and avatar to muffin as op says.. then do a TOT.. read 8000th post for that..

Then after 2 weeks you will be a member..

But if you keep saying I read op but can't understand what it says.. you are definitely not reading it

Skimming through text is not "reading":sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Read it 5 moar times.
> 
> Wut? I'll get him later.

Click to collapse



The hands thing...
Get a pillow to put under your head.
Keep your hands in a normal position, ie near your torso, not over/under your head, when you go to sleep.

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, apex would troll him also... :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Why are you guys mocking me?
In all seriousness (no muffin jokes) I still do not get the image of this place. I accidentally stumbled upon another thread and the people there treat me like I'm part of the group, without any "intro".

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I saw that when I hit submit... was lazy to edit it.. knew you would take revenge
> 
> @pizza... see.. its simple... if you want to hangout with guys here.. and be a part of this small community in this thread..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But I like my avatar and my sig

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> Why are you guys mocking me?
> In all seriousness (no muffin jokes) I still do not get the image of this place. I accidentally stumbled upon another thread and the people there treat me like I'm part of the group, without any "intro".
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, can you for gods sake... see what I wrote?:sly:

Everyone is not same mate.. all are different.. same way.. we are different here.. we all gave an intro.. so you should give one...

How do you believe we should talk to you, if we don't know you?

Can't you at least see our intro to understand what's its about? Or did you lost intro links in op post now?

And to tell you for a fact..

Today, no one is trolling.. everyone answered you properly..

@sleepy... you changed your mind now?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> Why are you guys mocking me?
> In all seriousness (no muffin jokes) I still do not get the image of this place. I accidentally stumbled upon another thread and the people there treat me like I'm part of the group, without any "intro".
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, if you are not interested in changing your sig and avatar, this isn't for you. *enter Australian talking mode* Sorry,mate.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The hands thing...
> Get a pillow to put under your head.
> Keep your hands in a normal position, ie near your torso, not over/under your head, when you go to sleep.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



I use a pillow, this is how i end up in the morning.






I'll try keeping my hands to the side.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 5, 2013)

gais, gais...let us be gentle with the pizza man as he obviously seem lost. Don't turn this thread into a "leave now" thread. 

@Pizza guy...just hang out, get to know them and try to understand what these peeps are all about  

Cheers,


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Well, if you are not interested in changing your sig and avatar, this isn't for you. *enter Australian talking mode* Sorry,mate.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He could've still make the occasional guest appearance, but to do that, you have to understand what this thread is about. 

Dead thread is dead.

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> gais, gais...let us be gentle with the pizza man as he obviously seem lost. Don't turn this thread into a "leave now" thread.
> 
> @Pizza guy...just hang out, get to know them and try to understand what these peeps are all about
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



Wut I said. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> gais, gais...let us be gentle with the pizza man as he obviously seem lost. Don't turn this thread into a "leave now" thread.
> 
> @Pizza guy...just hang out, get to know them and try to understand what these peeps are all about
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse








Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> I use a pillow, this is how i end up in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You roll about?

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> gais, gais...let us be gentle with the pizza man as he obviously seem lost. Don't turn this thread into a "leave now" thread.
> 
> @Pizza guy...just hang out, get to know them and try to understand what these peeps are all about
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



Thanks M_T_M... for stepping in.. and helping out..

We are trying to talk to him.. and not GTFO way... I hope it is.. because that's what I felt..

But, no matter how we are trying to help.. its not working..

Seems like we are unable to reach to him.. well, try and try till we succeed then..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> @sleepy... you changed your mind now?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



You got trolled. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> He could've still make the occasional guest appearance, but to do that, you have to understand what this thread is about.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't wanna be a huge member of this club/whatever this is, I'd just like to pop in every now and then and shoot the breeze. Is that a problem?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> Why are you guys mocking me?
> In all seriousness (no muffin jokes) I still do not get the image of this place. I accidentally stumbled upon another thread and the people there treat me like I'm part of the group, without any "intro".
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



So go to that thread, nobody can make you change your sig or avatar, but if you want to participate in this group, its a must...


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You roll about?
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure i do, not much though. I sleep sideways mostly i think.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> I don't wanna be a huge member of this club/whatever this is, I'd just like to pop in every now and then and shoot the breeze. Is that a problem?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's perfectly OK, as long as you try and make friends. 

Dead thread is dead.

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> I'm pretty sure i do, not much though. I sleep sideways mostly i think.

Click to collapse



Ah.
Try using a thicker pillow for your head and keep your hands to the sides.

Or better yet, sleep on your back.

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> I don't wanna be a huge member of this club/whatever this is, I'd just like to pop in every now and then and shoot the breeze. Is that a problem?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not at all a problem.. as long as you understand what the thread is about... if you can't understand.. watch and learn is all I can say..

And btw.. please... you still need to give an intro..

Because no one knows you here I believe.. all the non members here are friends of most members when they joined.. so if they didn't give intro it was OK.. but we don't know you though..

So intro..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't wanna be a huge member of this club/whatever this is, I'd just like to pop in every now and then and shoot the breeze. Is that a problem?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I sense disrespect right there. Time to eat the pizza.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Ah.
> Try using a thicker pillow for your head and keep your hands to the sides.
> 
> Or better yet, sleep on your back.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, i think i need a bigger pillow.
Sleeping on me back is soo boring lol.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> I sense disrespect right there. Time to eat the pizza.

Click to collapse



Let him be.
Ignore if you don't like. 
He's better than people-who-shall-remain-unnamed. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> I sense disrespect right there. Time to eat the pizza.

Click to collapse



Do you always joke at the worst possible time?

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Do you always joke at the worst possible time?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup, i'm notoriously bad at timings.
dealwithit.jpeg


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> I sense disrespect right there. Time to eat the pizza.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also don't like to sleep on my back. 

Get a foam or cotton pillow, then.
A soft fiber pillow won't work for you.

I'm out, then. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

(Deleted)


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Yup, i'm notoriously bad at timings.
> dealwithit.jpeg

Click to collapse



Ah. Deadly was right about your wand, then. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ah. Deadly was right about your wand, then.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Lol, sleep already. And Deadly said 'night almost 45 mins ago i think.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

There are now 2 people on my ignore list...  everyone, please don't quote his posts, the seem to piss me off quite a bit, don't know why, he just rubs me the wrong way...


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Lol, sleep already. And Deadly said 'night almost 45 mins ago i think.

Click to collapse



Y u no get joke??? 

You... bad timing... wand problems... 

Gnite. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Lol, sleep already. And Deadly said 'night almost 45 mins ago i think.

Click to collapse



you didn't even say thanks.. I called the doc:sly:

Night happened 4 hours ago or so I think...

Anyway, night guys... this time for realz

I want to talk to apex about voldemort... see ya all tomorrow.. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> you don't even said a thanks.. I called the doc:sly:
> 
> Night happened 4 hours ago or so I think...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night, prez!!!  See ya tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> There are now 2 people on my ignore list...  everyone, please don't quote his posts, the seem to piss me off quite a bit, don't know why, he just rubs me the wrong way...

Click to collapse



Is it me? 

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> There are now 2 people on my ignore list...  everyone, please don't quote his posts, the seem to piss me off quite a bit, don't know why, he just rubs me the wrong way...

Click to collapse





Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Bye people...

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> Is it me?
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Take a wild guess..

It was me!

@Chris.. forgot to congratulate you.. sorry.. or did I?

Anyway... Congrats man.. don't get into bad mood.. you need to be happy today and till Thursday 

@KC..great news... Congrats man.. I forgot.

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

@Deadly Oh, okay 

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol 'night deadly and thanks


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Take a wild guess..
> 
> It was me!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you did already, but thanks!!!  Can't wait for Thursday...


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Bye people...
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You do post a lot like somebody that I use to ban...err..know tough   That feller by the name of Meth or something another


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> You do post a lot like somebody that I use to ban...err..know tough   That feller by the name of Meth or something another

Click to collapse



DOOOOO. EEEETTTT!!!!!  Lol...  I don't think he deserves an infraction, just needs a new spot to hang out with people that are at his maturity level...


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> You do post a lot like somebody that I use to ban...err..know tough   That feller by the name of Meth or something another

Click to collapse



Pizza boy is no where near that bad 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

Mephkin or something i think.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Heard meph is back, wonder how long he will make it this time...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Pizza boy is no where near that bad
> 
> _ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
> - Isaac Asimov  _

Click to collapse



You HAD to come to the Nexus thread, didn't you? Gotta say what happened in your twisted view.

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> You HAD to come to the Nexus thread, didn't you? Gotta say what happened in your twisted view.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We've got Nexuses too.
That's why I once posted on that thread, and am subscribed to it.
Probly the same with juggs.

I gotta say, you're not coming off in the best light after your last few posts... 

As for 'twisted views', you can keep your views to yourself if you think we're twisted.

Don't post in a thread if you don't like it.
I'm reporting you next time.
Bye.

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> You HAD to come to the Nexus thread, didn't you? Gotta say what happened in your twisted view.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are losing it kid ... I suggest you to close app for few minutes.. take time.. open app.. open this thread.. read our last few posts and advice/suggestion/(you may feel it as rant)

And then see if you are really doing it right way.. do take a 30 mins time off and read through few pages..

Sleepy why you are avoiding me?:sly:

@flast sleepy...check pm
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

@Sleepy and @Deadly get a room boys.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> You are losing it kid ... I suggest you to close app for few minutes.. take time.. open app.. open this thread.. read our last few posts and advice/suggestion/(you may feel it as rant)
> 
> And then see if you are really doing it right way.. do take a 30 mins time off and read through few pages..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He doesn't need to do all that.
Take a look at his posts on the Nexus thread.
I'm reporting him next time he trolls or provokes anyone on this thread.

We've played nice guy long enough. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> We've got Nexuses too.
> That's why I once posted on that thread, and am subscribed to it.
> Probly the same with juggs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*sigh*
I'm sorry, okay?
I just keep getting stuck on this endless cycle of nonsense.
I try to be serious, someone uses a trollish remark and I lose it.
I'm really not a bastard, I swear

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> It has begun.

Click to collapse



*doublefacepalmandthentableface*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> You are losing it kid ... I suggest you to close app for few minutes.. take time.. open app.. open this thread.. read our last few posts and advice/suggestion/(you may feel it as rant)
> 
> And then see if you are really doing it right way.. do take a 30 mins time off and read through few pages..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Checked pm, nothing there....


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> @Sleepy and @Deadly get a room boys.

Click to collapse



I'm in my room and sleep isn't coming...:angel: 

That's y back here..

What are you talking about?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> @Sleepy and @Deadly get a room boys.

Click to collapse



But I leik gurlz.

@Deadly. No PM. Gtalk is online.

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> You are losing it kid ... I suggest you to close app for few minutes.. take time.. open app.. open this thread.. read our last few posts and advice/suggestion/(you may feel it as rant)
> 
> And then see if you are really doing it right way.. do take a 30 mins time off and read through few pages..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the advice, I think I'll do so.
To anyone whom I may have hurt, I'm sorry and I'll never do it again. I understand that this is not an anything goes thread and my actions will not be tolerated in the future. 

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> *doublefacepalmandthentableface*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> Thank you for the advice, I think I'll do so.
> To anyone whom I may have hurt, I'm sorry and I'll never do it again. I understand that this is not an anything goes thread and my actions will not be tolerated in the future.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There ya go, I think you've figured it out!!! 

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I'm in my room and sleep isn't coming...:angel:
> 
> That's y back here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got pm, I think the situation has been handled rather well if you ask me...  he seems to understand now that this isn't the typical off-topic thread...  a certain level of maturity is expected, time will tell...


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> I'm in my room and sleep isn't coming...:angel:
> 
> That's y back here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That PM... it wasn't needed, brah. 

Let the man work.
We got this.

Anyway, let's just go to sleep.

And Pizza, this is OT. Lurk a bit and see how this thread (and the rest of XDA OT) works.
Like the guy in the Nexus thread said, you'll need thicker skin. :sly:
BTW, my warning still stands. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> He's gone. :crying: Anyone else?

Click to collapse



You dream every night that you are a homicide detective, are just re-enacting the chalk drawings. That's why your arms go all wonky






M_T_M said:


> gais, gais...let us be gentle with the pizza man as he obviously seem lost. Don't turn this thread into a "leave now" thread.
> 
> @Pizza guy...just hang out, get to know them and try to understand what these peeps are all about
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



Thanks, MTM.

Pizza- Let all talk go of any misunderstandings that happened here and contribute.  If after a few days you feel you like the vibe and fit in, then please muffin up. It's a mild form of initiation that brings us all together.  At least it's not normal frat hazing where you are forced to beer bong sheep urine.

Intro would help, though. It's nice to know who you are.

Frat brothers-
I've read it all, too. Let's just put it behind us, see what they kid's got.  We need to stop that momentum to return to business as usual. He'll either meph it all up, or veeman the **** out. All I am saying, is give pizza chance.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> You HAD to come to the Nexus thread, didn't you? Gotta say what happened in your twisted view.
> 
> Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You do realize that I've posted in that thread since it started don't you, post three i do believe, I've read everything you've posted there 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You dream every night that you are a homicide detective, are just re-enacting the chalk drawings. That's why your arms go all wonky

Click to collapse



Lmao!! I've neva had a homicide detective dream, but weird dreams happen all the time though.



jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks, MTM.
> 
> Pizza- Let all talk go of any misunderstandings that happened here and contribute.  If after a few days you feel you like the vibe and fit in, then please muffin up. It's a mild form of initiation that brings us all together.  At least it's not normal frat hazing where you are forced to beer bong sheep urine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not a bro yet, but this. ^^^


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Oh my. This thread looks interesting.

I believe I'll sit back and watch the action for a while.:beer:


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> Oh my. This thread looks interesting.
> 
> I believe I'll sit back and watch the action for a while.:beer:

Click to collapse



Go back, IDK, probably a hundred pages.
Laugh yourself to death at me getting trolled

Sent from my awesome, rooted and customized Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Awwwww, jR, you are one of my favourite people too *man hug*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2013)

estallings15 said:


> Oh my. This thread looks interesting.
> 
> I believe I'll sit back and watch the action for a while.:beer:

Click to collapse



Welcome! I'm usually the thread killer.
Now they'll have a party as i'm gonna sleep.
'night peoples.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Just finished a shaitload of calculus tasks. My brain.....

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Come on in, the water's fine.

Last couple days have been crazy.  However, I would risk a misdemeanor or even my precious Rockstar fund for these fine chaps.  It's a place where we have each other's backs, and occasionally sleepy tries to have our fronts. Maybe jk.on that last one, however, deadly did say...



Deadly. said:


> I'm in my room and sleep isn't coming...:angel:

Click to collapse



*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Estallings

Page 2123. Jeez, that was yesterday? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> Oh my. This thread looks interesting.
> 
> I believe I'll sit back and watch the action for a while.:beer:

Click to collapse



Yo, estall, nice to see you pop in 

Grab your popcorn 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Come on in, the water's fine.
> 
> Last couple days have been crazy.  However, I would risk a misdemeanor or even my precious Rockstar fund for these fine chaps.  It's a place where we have each other's backs, and occasionally sleepy tries to have our fronts. Maybe jk.on that last one, however, deadly did say...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh no, I had no idea!!!  whatever floats your boat I guess...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I honestly wonder if either of them will even notice my post.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> Oh my. This thread looks interesting.
> 
> I believe I'll sit back and watch the action for a while.:beer:

Click to collapse



This thread can be awesome and then can be a playground, all depends on the day and time of day!  Either way, kick back, stay awhile, it grows on most! :beer:

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I honestly wonder if either of them will even notice my post.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hehe, I hope so, they enjoy a good laugh...


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I was going to do a multi-quote but it would take up too much space. Also, I'm feeling quite lazy. I'll just say that I appreciate the warm welcome and I look forward to all the trolling fun that is sure to follow here.

It looks like I have some reading to do.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> I was going to do a multi-quote but it would take up too much space. Also, I'm feeling quite lazy. I'll just say that I appreciate the warm welcome and I look forward to all the trolling fun that is sure to follow here.
> 
> It looks like I have some reading to do.

Click to collapse



That's my boy! Reading is the key to success. I look forward to having you as a brother here in the fraternity 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I've just re read 11 pages starting from 2123. That was really gentle! I thought it was worse. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> That's my boy! Reading is the key to success. I look forward to having you as a brother here in the fraternity
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Haha. You guys confused the hell out of him. Pizza Man, you take this thread far too seriously. Oh well, I suppose understanding will come in time.

You guys will do any young person some good in terms of teaching them to take a joke. Life is a hell of a lot more fun when you learn to. Serious people suck. Also, people seriously suck.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> occasionally sleepy tries to have our fronts.

Click to collapse



I do no such thing, punk.  

Random hot redhead to take the ghei away! 







I see Estallings came here... nice.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> I've just re read 11 pages starting from 2123. That was really gentle! I thought it was worse.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did say it wasn't any where near bullying, he just took it all wrong 

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Sleepy, hi better explain that to deadly. He might be still waiting. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Welcome estallings...



jRi0T68 said:


> I honestly wonder if either of them will even notice my post.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



you know me..

I always see everything..




flastnoles11 said:


> This thread can be awesome and then can be a playground, all depends on the day and time of day!  Either way, kick back, stay awhile, it grows on most! :beer:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and I did






undercover said:


> I've just re read 11 pages starting from 2123. That was really gentle! I thought it was worse.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



see... I told it was..



Wait........... I told pizza to read back again... but you did...

Oh well, reading is good anyway..:thumbup:



____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


@sleepy.. still awake


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2133503

Looks like I rustled some jimmies over there.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sleepy, hi better explain that to deadly. He might be still waiting.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Another hot chick to combat your perversions! 






Bye all.
Gotta go. 2.15 AM.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2133503
> 
> Looks like I rustled some jimmies over there.

Click to collapse



Such sesitive sallys on xda these days..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Haha. You guys confused the hell out of him. Pizza Man, you take this thread far too seriously. Oh well, I suppose understanding will come in time.
> 
> You guys will do any young person some good in terms of teaching them to take a joke. Life is a hell of a lot more fun when you learn to. Serious people suck. Also, people seriously suck.

Click to collapse



But one does not come brawling into a thread, without reading, like pizza

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2133503
> 
> Looks like I rustled some jimmies over there.

Click to collapse



Didn't you just :thumbup:

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> But one does not come brawling into a thread, without reading, like pizza
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A very valid point.

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Such sesitive sallys on xda these days..

Click to collapse



No joke. My favorite part? I don't even know the people that defended my comment. That made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. 

Aww, shucks.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Sleepy, hi better explain that to deadly. He might be still waiting.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I got the reference and iseewhatyoudidthere

I see you are on totally different frequency today

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> I got the reference and iseewhatyoudidthere
> 
> I see you are on totally different frequency today
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm just really tired and bored.  Plus, I knew you guys can take the joke.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm just really tired and bored.  Plus, I knew you guys can take the joke.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Sure, bro:thumbup:

Anytime.. 

why are you tired though.. I mean normal kinda tired due to usual day to day work.. or did you do something you mentioned back there 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> There are now 2 people on my ignore list...  everyone, please don't quote his posts, the seem to piss me off quite a bit, don't know why, he just rubs me the wrong way...

Click to collapse



Agreed. This guy is annoying. It's one thing to act stupid, another to be stupid, and I'm afraid I can't differentiate which is the case here with ol' Pizza Face. 

Guys, stop quoting him. 

Also, hello everyone! 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Schedule for tomorrow: 3 periods off, 2 periods at school, watching a movie. Then home, sleep, train,sleep  looking forward to it already 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Sure, bro:thumbup:
> 
> Anytime..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rofl, no. I assure you I'm in a perfectly normal [strike ]sexless[/strike] healthy heterosexual marriage.

I just didn't sleep well.  Mostly financial worries keeping me awake.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Schedule for tomorrow: 3 periods off, 2 periods at school, watching a movie. Then home, sleep, train,sleep  looking forward to it already
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like to sleep when I'm on my period, too.







jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl, no. I assure you I'm in a perfectly normal [strike ]sexless[/strike] healthy heterosexual marriage.
> 
> I just didn't sleep well.  Mostly financial worries keeping me awake.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Financial woes will do it every time. Best of luck to you. I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I'm approaching a year of unemployment, have had no feedback on over 500 applications, and worried about my wife's medical needs being met.

Regarding your claimed sleep patterns, you are either a funny sir or a cleverly disguised lady.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Agreed. This guy is annoying. It's one thing to act stupid, another to be stupid, and I'm afraid I can't differentiate which is the case here with ol' Pizza Face.
> 
> Guys, stop quoting him.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey apex! Nice of you to grace us with your presence! :thumbup: probably gonna catch some flak for this, but the new fast and furious movie looks INSANE!


----------



## Deadly (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl, no. I assure you I'm in a perfectly normal [strike ]sexless[/strike] healthy heterosexual marriage.
> 
> I just didn't sleep well.  Mostly financial worries keeping me awake.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



aah.. don't worry bro.. I mean, my grandfather used to say this... if you worry on it too much.. you will be only worrying and it won't help at all.. so, stop worrying and do something about it..:thumbup:

So, I hope you can try something & sort it out.. I know giving advice is easy and doing it ourselves is always hard...

But, I hope things work out for you..




estallings15 said:


> I like to sleep when I'm on my period, too.

Click to collapse



lulwut?

JK


flastnoles11 said:


> Hey apex! Nice of you to grace us with your presence! :thumbup: probably gonna catch some flak for this, but the new fast and furious movie looks INSANE!

Click to collapse



Wait .... are you saying there is a 6th one now?

@apex... welcome back..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> I like to sleep when I'm on my period, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhh, my formulation. Isn't it called period? Class,then? I dunno 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey apex! Nice of you to grace us with your presence! :thumbup: probably gonna catch some flak for this, but the new fast and furious movie looks INSANE!

Click to collapse



Where!? What?! When!? Out now!? I know they are making 6th, I'm quite a fan. It pleasures my ears and eyes a lot. Can't say the same about brain though  First two at least had some plot. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm approaching a year of unemployment, have had no feedback on over 500 applications, and worried about my wife's medical needs being met.
> 
> Regarding your claimed sleep patterns, you are either a funny sir or a cleverly disguised lady.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's horrible. I was unemployed for 4 months at one point and it was awful. Almost a year of that must be brutal. I'm so sorry. Oh, and, :checks pants: yep. Still a guy.






InfinityFTW said:


> Ahhh, my formulation. Isn't it called period? Class,then? I dunno
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just wanted to make a period joke.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> That's horrible. I was unemployed for 4 months at one point and it was awful. Almost a year of that must be brutal. I'm so sorry. Oh, and, :checks pants: yep. Still a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Period jokes aren't funny. Period

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Where!? What?! When!? Out now!? I know they are making 6th, I'm quite a fan. It pleasures my ears and eyes a lot. Can't say the same about brain though  First two at least had some plot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like me some plot as well.

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgqw9qgDXy1qzh93fo1_500.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Period jokes aren't funny. Period
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You forgot the period after "Period."


----------



## Apex (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I'm always here, lurking, finger hovering over the red emergency triangle, waiting for the moment to strike. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> I'm always here, lurking, finger hovering over the red emergency triangle, waiting for the moment to strike.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse








Apex...is that you 

JK 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Where!? What?! When!? Out now!? I know they are making 6th, I'm quite a fan. It pleasures my ears and eyes a lot. Can't say the same about brain though  First two at least had some plot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looks pretty damn good!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKi5XoeTN0k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Looks pretty damn good!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKi5XoeTN0k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



Yup looks good :thumbup:

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Ironically, I just got a call for an interview on the 15th (1 week from Friday). It'll be a general warehouse position for Uline, benefits would accommodate for reduced pay.

I've never had an interview where I didn't get the job.  Hopefully my streak continues.and they hire quick. I believe the unemployment $ I received today is my last one.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Ironically, I just got a call for an interview on the 15th (1 week from Friday). It'll be a general warehouse position for Uline, benefits would accommodate for reduced pay.
> 
> I've never had an interview where I didn't get the job.  Hopefully my streak continues.and they hire quick. I believe the unemployment $ I received today is my last one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!  Congrats, Jeremy!  Hope you get it man!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Ironically, I just got a call for an interview on the 15th (1 week from Friday). It'll be a general warehouse position for Uline, benefits would accommodate for reduced pay.
> 
> I've never had an interview where I didn't get the job.  Hopefully my streak continues.and they hire quick. I believe the unemployment $ I received today is my last one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent news, glad for you :thumbup:

_ "Life is pleasant. Death is peaceful. It's the transition that's troublesome."
- Isaac Asimov  _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Ironically, I just got a call for an interview on the 15th (1 week from Friday). It'll be a general warehouse position for Uline, benefits would accommodate for reduced pay.
> 
> I've never had an interview where I didn't get the job.  Hopefully my streak continues.and they hire quick. I believe the unemployment $ I received today is my last one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats. Btw, my school breaks up for half term holiday on the 14th. One day till Jeremy's interview. Good luck!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Where!? What?! When!? Out now!? I know they are making 6th, I'm quite a fan. It pleasures my ears and eyes a lot. Can't say the same about brain though  First two at least had some plot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There was a trailer shown during the Super Bowl 

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Ironically, I just got a call for an interview on the 15th (1 week from Friday). It'll be a general warehouse position for Uline, benefits would accommodate for reduced pay.
> 
> I've never had an interview where I didn't get the job.  Hopefully my streak continues.and they hire quick. I believe the unemployment $ I received today is my last one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, bro!!! Wishing you well :highfive:


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I do no such thing, punk.
> 
> Random hot redhead to take the ghei away!

Click to collapse



Sleepy who is that hoarse?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hi frat.
How is everyone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Thanks everyone. Hopefully if I get in, Uline has plenty of opportunity for advancement.  As large as they are, there should be plenty of opportunity, but they even want a 4yr college degree for CSRs, lol.  You'd need a doctorate to be a file clerk, probably.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 5, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Hi frat.
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey, babydoll


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



eep2378 said:


> Hey, babydoll

Click to collapse



Hi how are you?


(you can call me BD for short, everyone else does  )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hey bd. I'm okay. First job interview since 2010 in 10 days.

How are things going with you? Did you ever sort out board/stay for the birds?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hey bd. I'm okay. First job interview since 2010 in 10 days.
> 
> How are things going with you? Did you ever sort out board/stay for the birds?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats on the job interview.
I'm still sorting out the whole bird thing. I'll figure it out.
Thanks for asking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Congrats on the job interview.
> I'm still sorting out the whole bird thing. I'll figure it out.
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We were minutes away from giving our 3 cats to the pound back in 2007. I know the feeling and wish I didn't. My wife's friend swooped in and took them in for a week, while she was at the animal shelter about to do it. They're part of the family.

Also, I got you this, for use as needed on whomever:






*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good night frat. See you tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> We were minutes away from giving our 3 cats to the pound back in 2007. I know the feeling and wish I didn't. My wife's friend swooped in and took them in for a week, while she was at the animal shelter about to do it. They're part of the family.
> 
> Also, I got you this, for use as needed on whomever:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. Much obliged. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 5, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Hi how are you?
> 
> 
> (you can call me BD for short, everyone else does  )
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm just trying to finish up this god awful day at work 

Sure, NP. Tiny quirk of mine, I always prefer to address people using a proper noun


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



eep2378 said:


> I'm just trying to finish up this god awful day at work
> 
> Sure, NP. Tiny quirk of mine, I always prefer to address people using a proper noun

Click to collapse



This coming from a guy called eep. Where's the proper noun for that? 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

...hi?

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This coming from a guy called eep. Where's the proper noun for that?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



LMAO :highfive:

Hey, it does mean something(my initials) 

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> ...hi?
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



Yo! You're wearing your maturity hat, right?


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



eep2378 said:


> LMAO :highfive:
> 
> Hey, it does mean something(my initials)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, sir. I am.

Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )


----------



## werked (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Go screw around in another thread. I'm sure Gli Svillipatatore (or whatever) would welcome you with open arms and a warm hug
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea, that's a great idea. 







flastnoles11 said:


> Heard meph is back, wonder how long he will make it this time...

Click to collapse



Vvvhhhhaaaattt?? Where??


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Android Pizza said:


> Yes, sir. I am.
> 
> Sent from my brand spankin' new Motorola Atrix HD using xda-developers app (it doesn't like Tapatalk :0 )

Click to collapse



Good. How goes it?
Who/what/when/where/why are you?

'ello werked.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

When you're at a wiggle party, you have to freaking wiggle, you idiots!  *Wiggle*
Werked- Meph got unbanned like a long time ago(a few days)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Some of us have outgrown your wiggles.






Others of us have children who have outgrown them. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Some of us have outgrown your wiggles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



♪Fruitcake!... Yummy yummy!♪
Fine. No wiggling. Now what? 
PS: Drama?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

No drama. Lol. How's life in rural Ohio?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> No drama. Lol. How's life in rural Ohio?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Boring. It's too cold. It get dark way too late. I can't wait for summer.


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

Have to share. Rediscovered pic


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Have to share. Rediscovered pic

Click to collapse



That's awesome.


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

You may have just pissed off many resident females with that last pic, lol.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You may have just pissed off many resident females with that last pic, lol.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Why?

It has messed my brain up though. :silly:


Edit. Oh, you mean android one


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Why?
> 
> It has messed my brain up though. :silly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. The other one hadn't loaded in Tapatalk.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Ironically, I just got a call for an interview on the 15th (1 week from Friday). It'll be a general warehouse position for Uline, benefits would accommodate for reduced pay.
> 
> I've never had an interview where I didn't get the job.  Hopefully my streak continues.and they hire quick. I believe the unemployment $ I received today is my last one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



great news Jeremy...:thumbup: good luck bro..


you know I mentioned a guy, who has been quite good at breaking rules in my device forum?

Finally, the axe came.. and its currently disabled... hope you guys got what I meant..

And such a nice news to my ears , when I just woke up..
Me gusta
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Apex (Feb 6, 2013)

Cello, bros! So, I'm happy I was busy today. As you've probably read from an earlier post, I was going to assault my boss yesterday. That being so I've been in a 'mood' since then. Next person to piss me off is going to get the works. Go ahead, someone order it. It comes with free crazy bread -which is not bread, but rather is me going batsh!t insane on some poor soul who pushes me.

I'm in rare form right now. 

You've been put on notice.

I need a drink.

Jammeson...?











Ah, yes. There 'tis.

Now I am going to be drunk and irritable.


----------



## Apex (Feb 6, 2013)

Also, forgive the lack of interaction. JRiOT, I'm pulling for you to get the job. Everyone else, I hope your week has proved more enjoyable than mine has been. Lurkers, hey hey! Knuckleheads who are on my watch list, the previous warning posted should be taken into serious consideration before posting  here. 

Maybe I should go fire off a few rounds, or sleep, or drink myself happy and hungry. Maybe I really do just need to punch the piss out of someone. 

Resolve to my funk will be found soon enough...


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Also, forgive the lack of interaction. JRiOT, I'm pulling for you to get the job. Everyone else, I hope your week has proved more enjoyable than mine has been. Lurkers, hey hey! Knuckleheads who are on my watch list, the previous warning posted should be taken into serious consideration before posting  here.
> 
> Maybe I should go fire off a few rounds, or sleep, or drink myself happy and hungry. Maybe I really do just need to punch the piss out of someone.
> 
> Resolve to my funk will be found soon enough...

Click to collapse



If you have access to a skeet range, it's quite a stress release.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello Fearless Leader.

Everyone has their own way of releasing tension.  Have access to a punching bag? Soccer ball? Neighbors who don't mind screaming?

Let it out, get piss drunk, then tomorrow focus on solutions rather than the problems. At least, that's what I'd do that has helped me.

If you need a job change, start looking now so you're prepared in advance before you do something drastic.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Feb 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello Fearless Leader.
> 
> Everyone has their own way of releasing tension.  Have access to a punching bag? Soccer ball? Neighbors who don't mind screaming?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm ususally really good at letting things slide, but at work apparently there's some tension that's not necessarily stemming from my end, but has been directed toward me. That pisses me off because I work my arse off. I put in no less than 70 hours a week, up to over 100 at times. For this kind of thing to be srpung in me by my 28 (or whatever) year old "boss" who has no idea how to manage a company or even how to manage people for that matter, is infuriating. 

I would like to find a new job, but the market is still so shoddy and anything I take would be a decrease in pay. However, sometimes the grass IS greener on the other side. Though, sometimes it's not. I just need August to hurry along, so I can take my vacation to Irealnd. I may not come back this time.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Let me know if they're hiring in Ireland. 

Music help? Does your boss have a boss you can get advice from on what to do with the way you're being treated?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

hola apex. man, your boss must be a d!ck to get you fired up that bad. take deep breaths before you do anything drastic.

@jr: that's great news bro. there've been lots if great news lately for the members here (ie: yours and chris'). hope it keeps up. and that job is yours bro! :thumbup::thumbup:

[cAs]


----------



## Apex (Feb 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hola apex. man, your boss must be a d!ck to get you fired up that bad. take deep breaths before you do anything drastic.
> 
> @jr: that's great news bro. there've been lots if great news lately for the members here (ie: yours and chris'). hope it keeps up. and that job is yours bro! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Yeah, you guys who know me know how much I work/travel for work. So, I may not always have the opportuniy to post here while I'm working, I do keep up regularlry with you all, but may not always have time to interject my thoughts. Again, this is becasue I work my tits off, not for any other reason. So, yeah I consider this stuff at work pretty damn dickish, and my boss is Mr. Mega DoucheDick.

Now, deep breaths and big drinks...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

With a name like Mega Douchedick, what did his parents expect him to become?

At least he announces who he is when introducing himself.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## werked (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Yeah, you guys who know me know how much I work/travel for work. So, I may not always have the opportuniy to post here while I'm working, I do keep up regularlry with you all, but may not always have time to interject my thoughts. Again, this is becasue I work my tits off, not for any other reason. So, yeah I consider this stuff at work pretty damn dickish, and my boss is Mr. Mega DoucheDick.
> 
> Now, deep breaths and big drinks...

Click to collapse



Sounds like you need a skittle and a nap.


----------



## Apex (Feb 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> With a name like Mega Douchedick, what did his parents expect him to become?
> 
> At least he announces who he is when introducing himself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good point. But he doesn't announce himeslf as such. I think I should do so for him at our next director's meeting, 



werked said:


> Sounds like you need a skittle and a nap.

Click to collapse



Sugar makes me horny, you know that. Can't sleep, lest I roll over and become a tripod.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Also, forgive the lack of interaction. JRiOT, I'm pulling for you to get the job. Everyone else, I hope your week has proved more enjoyable than mine has been. Lurkers, hey hey! Knuckleheads who are on my watch list, the previous warning posted should be taken into serious consideration before posting  here.
> 
> Maybe I should go fire off a few rounds, or sleep, or drink myself happy and hungry. Maybe I really do just need to punch the piss out of someone.
> 
> Resolve to my funk will be found soon enough...

Click to collapse



Where's our old people thread?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Where's our old people thread?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll get on that. I'm at that point. (insert grumpy old man shaking fist emoticon)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> I'll get on that. I'm at that point. (insert grumpy old man shaking fist emoticon)

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeeett!
I want in

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I'll happily help/create old people thread in your stead if need be, Apex.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## werked (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Good point. But he doesn't announce himeslf as such. I think I should do so for him at our next director's meeting,
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar makes me horny, you know that. Can't sleep, lest I roll over and become a tripod.

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Why are we talking about this old people thread thing again? I'm sad now. What happened while I was gone? Things must've been pretty calm and mature when I was gone.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Why are we talking about this old people thread thing again? I'm sad now. What happened while I was gone? Things must've been pretty calm and mature when I was gone.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Who said it had anything to do with you (or anyone else)
Maybe the old people wanna get together for few beers and shoot the sh1t

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Wolf-

It's not necessarily anything against anyone, be it individual or a group, but when you get a little older, have had your share of being irresponsible, irreverent and immature (yes, for me that continued even when I was 22 living on my own and paying all my month's bills with a week and a half's pay), you just sometimes need a place with only like-minded individuals who are also not taking mindless crap.

Nothing against mindless crap.  It's fun up to a certain point and everyone needs that in their life (and copious amounts of high school pootietang, according to some wise members).  I have plenty of stories of my own absurdity from early adulthood.

I don't think it would replace this thread, just supplement it for those that rarely post because they're more crotchety than I am.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello all. What's going on in this here frat..  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hello all. What's going on in this here frat..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



READ THE ****ING OP!!!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------

Obviously joking. Good evening axis

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## werked (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Who said it had anything to do with you (or anyone else)
> Maybe the old people wanna get together for few beers and shoot the sh1t
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^^^^this


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hello all. What's going on in this here frat..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You missed a lot.. pizza I mean..

What's holding you up from making appearances here

Hope its a good kinda busy..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Evening Ri0T. Keeping things real here?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

For sho'

You missed an international incident derived from misunderstandings, but all is well now.

How's life in TX?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> You missed a lot.. pizza I mean..
> 
> What's holding you up from making appearances here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been busy man. Work and taking care of my daughter. Its been a hard week. And a possible visit to court for custody of her. But I won't get into all that sh1t..

How've you been brother?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> For sho'
> 
> You missed an international incident derived from misunderstandings, but all is well now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TX?
I live in GA  Things here are ok. Except for the gas prices that is. Ridiculous. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Feb 6, 2013)

If you haven't already, you guys should vote for the photo you like the best in the XDA POTM contest.

http://jaszekpl.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/xda-decjan-potm/


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I've been busy man. Work and taking care of my daughter. Its been a hard week. And a possible visit to court for custody of her. But I won't get into all that sh1t..
> 
> How've you been brother?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get into what you feel like getting into here. You know we're here for support if needed.  Best of luck with court. How old is your daughter?

I've got a job interview next Friday. Finally. I just got my last unemployment payment and $ is getting scary. It's entry level warehouse, but for a large company, so I may be able to climb the ladder given my experience in logistics management. Also, for the first time since I joined xda, I finally tried to contribute, lol.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Thinking of dropping the RC title...  haven't been really contributing lately...  haven't had the time or patience...


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I've been busy man. Work and taking care of my daughter. Its been a hard week. And a possible visit to court for custody of her. But I won't get into all that sh1t..
> 
> How've you been brother?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh ,I hope it doesn't goes to court...

I'm good..my problems are nothing to say about... minor things... all in all... its good..college started again.. now in class..

And gtalk if you need bro..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> If you haven't already, you guys should vote for the photo you like the best in the XDA POTM contest.
> 
> http://jaszekpl.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/xda-decjan-potm/

Click to collapse



You participating?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Get into what you feel like getting into here. You know we're here for support if needed.  Best of luck with court. How old is your daughter?
> 
> I've got a job interview next Friday. Finally. I just got my last unemployment payment and $ is getting scary. It's entry level warehouse, but for a large company, so I may be able to climb the ladder given my experience in logistics management. Also, for the first time since I joined xda, I finally tried to contribute, lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She will be 2yrs on the 27th  Growing so fast.. But her mother is a B1tch from hell. I think quite literally. She doesn't deserve her. I pay for all the food and diapers, and all she does is borrow money and party on weekends. She's not fit to be the mother of my child in my eyes. She even let's her friends watch Skylar when I'm working, just so she go out and get slammed in more ways than one I'm sure. 

Of coarse.. that's just a small bit of our problems. But its nothing worth talking about.

On another note, hope all goes well with the interview. I know how it is to be tight on money my friend. Sucks. I'll be looking for a second job soon myself.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Well guys, I've had enough, I'm leaving tomorrow and going to a shelter...  tired of the verbal and mental abuse, can't do it anymore...  I'm seriously about to go crazy...  doubt I will be around anymore as the phone is in her name and I doubt she will let me keep it, so this is a goodbye for now I guess, hopefully I will be able to get back on my feet soon and be back around....  sorry for dumping all this on you, but y'all are really the only family or friends I have...  see y'all later...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Oh ,I hope it doesn't goes to court...
> 
> I'm good..my problems are nothing to say about... minor things... all in all... its good..college started again.. now in class..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It will be a good thing actually.. for once 

But yea man, college.. I never made it 
Quit for tour and the fun yet unknowingly hard and difficult life of a rocker 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Well guys, I've had enough, I'm leaving tomorrow and going to a shelter...  tired of the verbal and mental abuse, can't do it anymore...  I'm seriously about to go crazy...  doubt I will be around anymore as the phone is in her name and I doubt she will let me keep it, so this is a goodbye for now I guess, hopefully I will be able to get back on my feet soon and be back around....  sorry for dumping all this on you, but y'all are really the only family or friends I have...  see y'all later...

Click to collapse



Things will look up for you brother. Just keep your head up and know that we all wish you well.. :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Well guys, I've had enough, I'm leaving tomorrow and going to a shelter...  tired of the verbal and mental abuse, can't do it anymore...  I'm seriously about to go crazy...  doubt I will be around anymore as the phone is in her name and I doubt she will let me keep it, so this is a goodbye for now I guess, hopefully I will be able to get back on my feet soon and be back around....  sorry for dumping all this on you, but y'all are really the only family or friends I have...  see y'all later...

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry. If  you need to talk and are able to pm me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I can't stand it anymore. All this between you guys and your wifes and family. All the fighting or abuse. My parents, who fight constantly for years and years. Now my Dad left because he couldn't stand the abuse from my mom. The stuff she says and does. My mom's going crazy(er) and taking it out on her kids. Why doee any of this stuff have to happen? Why can't my family be normal. A caring mom and hard working dad(my Dad works his butt off, and we hardly make it through the week because he doesn't make much money). I'm sick of the fighting. I'm sick of the hunger. I'm suck of everything. Screw it. Screw it all.


----------



## veeman (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> You participating?

Click to collapse



It's possible. I want people to vote for the one they like best, not because a certain person took it.

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I can't stand it anymore. All this between you guys and your wifes and family. All the fighting or abuse. My parents, who fight constantly for years and years. Now my Dad left because he couldn't stand the abuse from my mom. The stuff she says and does. My mom's going crazy(er) and taking it out on her kids. Why doee any of this stuff have to happen? Why can't my family be normal. A caring mom and hard working dad(my Dad works his butt off, and we hardly make it through the week because he doesn't make much money). I'm sick of the fighting. I'm sick of the hunger. I'm suck of everything. Screw it. Screw it all.

Click to collapse



It'll be OK bro. 
Don't be sad.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> I can't stand it anymore. All this between you guys and your wifes and family. All the fighting or abuse. My parents, who fight constantly for years and years. Now my Dad left because he couldn't stand the abuse from my mom. The stuff she says and does. My mom's going crazy(er) and taking it out on her kids. Why doee any of this stuff have to happen? Why can't my family be normal. A caring mom and hard working dad(my Dad works his butt off, and we hardly make it through the week because he doesn't make much money). I'm sick of the fighting. I'm sick of the hunger. I'm suck of everything. Screw it. Screw it all.

Click to collapse



It's life. Life is unfair. Nobody wants to deal with these things, but it's all bound to happen at some point or another. I am sorry for your troubles as well. But that's just the way it is.. 

Best wishes my friend. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Joseph- pm me if you ever want to talk.

Flast/Chris, same goes for you. I've been thrown out of the house for being verbally abusive. Then I went to anger management and individual therapy. PM'ed.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

Morning peoples!

Everyone seems to be having some problem or the other, hopefully it'll get better folks. :fingers-crossed:
I really really need a cure for laziness. I mean really.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Thinking of dropping the RC title...  haven't been really contributing lately...  haven't had the time or patience...

Click to collapse



well, its your choice.. but I believe that title is not just that you should help others and keep doing it..

It also means that you have contributed a lot to xda to earn that title.. so, you should keep it.. but if you really feel bad & guilty that you can't help anymore.. then its upto you as always.. but I say, keep it..:thumbup:




flastnoles11 said:


> Well guys, I've had enough, I'm leaving tomorrow and going to a shelter...  tired of the verbal and mental abuse, can't do it anymore...  I'm seriously about to go crazy...  doubt I will be around anymore as the phone is in her name and I doubt she will let me keep it, so this is a goodbye for now I guess, hopefully I will be able to get back on my feet soon and be back around....  sorry for dumping all this on you, but y'all are really the only family or friends I have...  see y'all later...

Click to collapse



sorry, to hear that.. yup, things will get better.. just be strong.. and don't be sorry for saying it here... what are we here for if we can't be at least of some help when our friends need us?

If you need us, we are always here.as axis, BD, Jeremy said..do pm or gtalk if possible...




Ichigo said:


> I can't stand it anymore. All this between you guys and your wifes and family. All the fighting or abuse. My parents, who fight constantly for years and years. Now my Dad left because he couldn't stand the abuse from my mom. The stuff she says and does. My mom's going crazy(er) and taking it out on her kids. Why doee any of this stuff have to happen? Why can't my family be normal. A caring mom and hard working dad(my Dad works his butt off, and we hardly make it through the week because he doesn't make much money). I'm sick of the fighting. I'm sick of the hunger. I'm suck of everything. Screw it. Screw it all.

Click to collapse



hey, Joseph.. its all in life.. everyone will have some deficiency.. no one has everything.. don't be sad about it.. when you grow up, you will understand.. be strong... don't take it into mind too much... keep your academic activities high.. and spend more time with friends and outside of home if you feel you need some fresh air.. pm me your gtalk id if you use one... or pm is always open if you want to talk.. you know that anyway.. 

Hope things turn out good soon..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I'm pretty bummed out by all the heartache here. That's a good thing, though. It shows y'all matter to me.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm pretty bummed out by all the heartache here. That's a good thing, though. It shows y'all matter to me.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



same here.  i understand that life's like that, but y'all are good people. i just hope all the heartaches stop. we all deserve a bit of luck on our side. so til then. :beer::beer::beer:

and like jeremy said, anyone can pm/gtalk me. 

[cAs]


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Morning peoples!
> 
> Everyone seems to be having some problem or the other, hopefully it'll get better folks. :fingers-crossed:
> I really really need a cure for laziness. I mean really.

Click to collapse



if you ever found a cure...

Let me in on it please 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

The cure is someone to kick you in the arse periodically.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I just want to say, my situation doesn't really bother me. I'll have my daughter full time  That's all I've ever wanted since the bullsh1t started. 

Also, if any of you have wondered, I wasn't married to her. 

So don't worry about me fellas 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> The cure is someone to kick you in the arse periodically.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



This ^^^^ 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I just want to say, my situation doesn't really bother me. I'll have my daughter full time  That's all I've ever wanted since the bullsh1t started.
> 
> Also, if any of you have wondered, I wasn't married to her.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Being a father to a girl is a real magical mystery tour.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I love how you guys thrive on your kids. It gives a lot of hope that maybe humanity isn't ****ed.

I do as well, but his bullcrap teenager attitude makes it difficult some days. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I love how you guys thrive on your kids. It gives a lot of hope that maybe humanity isn't ****ed.
> 
> I do as well, but his bullcrap teenager attitude makes it difficult some days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know I've posted this before....










Having 2 girls when i didn't grow up with a sister just works for me.  I hate boys.  I'm happy to be a girl-dad.....for now.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good morning frat! Good to see so many happy parents here 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Having a boy is a blessing and a curse for a dad. I'm only 21 years older than him, so it's a close gap.  He's the Gilligan to my Skipper.  Some days, he's my little buddy. Other days, I want to buy a hat to hit him with. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Having a boy is a blessing and a curse for a dad. I'm only 21 years older than him, so it's a close gap.  He's the Gilligan to my Skipper.  Some days, he's my little buddy. Other days, I want to buy a hat to hit him with.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Haha, i bet my dad feels the same 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Having 2 girls when i didn't grow up with a sister just works for me.  I hate boys.  I'm happy to be a girl-dad.....for now.

Click to collapse



Key words.. FOR NOW 
How've you been bro. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Having a boy is a blessing and a curse for a dad. I'm only 21 years older than him, so it's a close gap.  He's the Gilligan to my Skipper.  Some days, he's my little buddy. Other days, I want to buy a hat to hit him with.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



a kid at 21...luckily that test was negative for me....i wonder what it would have been like though.  Instead, my older daughter was born in marriage at 29.....I was ready by then.  Wouldn't have it any other way.  Glad I got my sht together.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Well, I met him when I was 22 and he and his mother were a "buy one get one free" type of deal.  I'm just lucky I don't have his biological father to contend with.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, I met him when I was 22 and he and his mother were a "buy one get one free" type of deal.  I'm just lucky I don't have his biological father to contend with.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



why u no quote posts?  and yes....nice you got a good trial run.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> why u no quote posts?  and yes....nice you got a good trial run.

Click to collapse



If I was a troll, I'd go through and quote as many of your posts from this thread as I could. 

I just don't quote when I know it'll be the very next post. *shrug* Been doing that on forums for at least 14 years, just habit by now.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If I was a troll, I'd go through and quote as many of your posts from this thread as I could.
> 
> I just don't quote when I know it'll be the very next post. *shrug* Been doing that on forums for at least 14 years, just habit by now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been a part of some pretty fast moving threads over the years...i'm just used to quoting, for continuity.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I've been a part of some pretty fast moving threads over the years...i'm just used to quoting, for continuity.

Click to collapse



Makes sense. For the bulk of that time it was slower, more technical threads on paintball forums and everybody had to read **** carefully or be ridiculed.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Makes sense. For the bulk of that time it was slower, more technical threads on paintball forums and everybody had to read **** carefully or be ridiculed.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Paintball?  sorry, but I don't know a thing about that.   I mean, I know about it....I had Gotcha guns in the 80s....but I don't know why it caught on.


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Adrenalin and those scary stuff...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Paintball?  sorry, but I don't know a thing about that.   I mean, I know about it....I had Gotcha guns in the 80s....but I don't know why it caught on.

Click to collapse



It's the only legal way to shoot the **** out of someone at the end of the week. That feeling when you sprint 40 feet, slide, pop up while dodging paint, snap out the right side, shoot one, snap out the left, shoot another, then run down the field and put 3 in someone's back from 2 feet away... it's an intense adrenalin rush.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> It's the only legal way to shoot the **** out of someone at the end of the week. That feeling when you sprint 40 feet, slide, pop up while dodging paint, snap out the right side, shoot one, snap out the left, shoot another, then run down the field and put 3 in someone's back from 2 feet away... it's an intense adrenalin rush.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Paintball is awesome! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's the only legal way to shoot the **** out of someone at the end of the week. That feeling when you sprint 40 feet, slide, pop up while dodging paint, snap out the right side, shoot one, snap out the left, shoot another, then run down the field and put 3 in someone's back from 2 feet away... it's an intense adrenalin rush.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



to each their own....i got that feeling by playing music for people.:highfive:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> to each their own....i got that feeling by playing music for people.:highfive:

Click to collapse



Yessah!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Exhibit A:





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I'll agree that paintball is fun and a good rush.. but it in no way compares to the feeling of performing a show live for thousands of people 

I do still occasionally play paintball every once in a while though. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Aaaargh, its like 12 days until the musical. Dammit.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll agree that paintball is fun and a good rush.. but it in no way compares to the feeling of performing a show live for thousands of people
> 
> I do still occasionally play paintball every once in a while though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably not.  You play woods or airball? Both awesome, but tournament is so much more adrenalin.  Seriously, mowing down half the other team and racing down the field to finish the last one up close, great stress reliever.  No other way to shoot the crap out of people that I know of, and there are so many in every day life that deserve it.

Edit: I'd bet if I'd ever played pro it would be a similar feeling, knowing it's being broadcast, the hundreds of people there are all watching, that endorsements are depending on you. From the talks I've had with pro players, it's an addictive life style.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll agree that paintball is fun and a good rush.. but it in no way compares to the feeling of performing a show live for thousands of people
> 
> I do still occasionally play paintball every once in a while though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The first time I heard the crowd over the music was amazing...i don't even know how to describe it.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Probably not.  You play woods or airball? Both awesome, but tournament is so much more adrenalin.  Seriously, mowing down half the other team and racing down the field to finish the last one up close, great stress reliever.  No other way to shoot the crap out of people that I know of, and there are so many in every day life that deserve it.
> 
> Edit: I'd bet if I'd ever played pro it would be a similar feeling, knowing it's being broadcast, the hundreds of people there are all watching, that endorsements are depending on you. From the talks I've had with pro players, it's an addictive life style.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I played a little of both. Tournaments were fun but backwoods was better for me. 






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The first time I heard the crowd over the music was amazing...i don't even know how to describe it.

Click to collapse



I know exactly what you mean. :beer::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I played a little of both. Tournaments were fun but backwoods was better for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, soundcheck was a tease....the first time you hear your kickdrum in the side throws AND SUBS....MY GOD.:fingers-crossed::highfive::highfive:


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Been skimming the thread since page 2152
Just saying hi.. And seeing what's going on

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



MiguelHogue said:


> Been skimming the thread since page 2152
> Just saying hi.. And seeing what's going on
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Hey! How are you?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



MiguelHogue said:


> Been skimming the thread since page 2152
> Just saying hi.. And seeing what's going on
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



2 drummers discussing their glorious moments, and me... really feening shooting the **** out of people. Lol.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Actually, soundcheck was a tease....the first time you hear your kickdrum in the side throws AND SUBS....MY GOD.:fingers-crossed::highfive::highfive:

Click to collapse



Yes... that's an amazing moment. 

POST IN MY THREAD and TELL a TOUR STORY/SHOW EXPERIENCE 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



MiguelHogue said:


> Been skimming the thread since page 2152
> Just saying hi.. And seeing what's going on
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Morning. Welcome to the muffin madhouse

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning. Welcome to the muffin madhouse
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



I can vouch for Miguel....he's a freakin cool cat.  Great themer, and a good dude.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can vouch for Miguel....he's a freakin cool cat.  Great themer, and a good dude.

Click to collapse



I've seen his posts around, icon bases etc. I do get about a bit 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes... that's an amazing moment.
> 
> POST IN MY THREAD and TELL a TOUR STORY/SHOW EXPERIENCE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was too drunk....i've really struggled with trying  to contribute to that thread.  I just have a horrible memory.....but things happened...I know they did.....


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Hey! How are you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey! Haha Mr awesome home screens in the n2 threads!.. Im good.. Just up relaxing.. How are you







jRi0T68 said:


> 2 drummers discussing their glorious moments, and me... really feening shooting the **** out of people. Lol.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> Morning. Welcome to the muffin madhouse
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Morning to you all.. And thank you :beer::beer:


-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can vouch for Miguel....he's a freakin cool cat.  Great themer, and a good dude.

Click to collapse



Thank you sir 
Much appreciated! I can definitely say the same! 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was too drunk....i've really struggled with trying  to contribute to that thread.  I just have a horrible memory.....but things happened...I know they did.....

Click to collapse



 So drag out the story about the first time you heard the kick live.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

@axis did you find the widget you were after? 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> @axis did you find the widget you were after?
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



No. I gave up on looking for it. I couldn't find anything. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> No. I gave up on looking for it. I couldn't find anything.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Post the pic again, I'll show it in the uccw thread someone will know it. I'm sure it's uccw

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Working on a presentation about life style diseases and drinking hot chocolate. Life is good

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I should probably sleep, since it's 2 am and I need to be up at 7. Goodnight all.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Post the pic again, I'll show it in the uccw thread someone will know it. I'm sure it's uccw
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse




http://s1.directupload.net/images/130206/8fxfbm6r.jpg

Do let me know if you find it
Thanks in advance :beer:




jRi0T68 said:


> I should probably sleep, since it's 2 am and I need to be up at 7. Goodnight all.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Sleep easy brother. It's 5am here. I should crash soon as well. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So drag out the story about the first time you heard the kick live..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It's almost embarassing....we were opening up for Angels & Airwaves back in 2006 at the The Great American Music Hall, in San Francisco.

The real problem with that show was the night before.  Rather, the morning of.



After drinknig rum all night, I woke up naked next to my sober lead singer.  But I didn't exactly wake up on time.  My band woke me up naked and carried me to the shower to wake me up....yada yada yada....i slept from Santa Barbara to San Fran to play the aforementioned show.....By that point, everyone was worried about me, but there were pre-show beers, and a show to be played....so I rocked the sh*t out of stuff, and i was asked by my guitarist after the show how i did it....i think i said something like "dude, don't worry about me"...."just don't worry".....then they all asked me how (after almost dying the night before)I did it....i said,  "because fk you, that's why".....Seened like they never had faith in me....their .loss.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's almost embarassing....we were opening up for Angels & Airwaves back in 2006 at the The Great American Music Hall, in San Francisco.
> 
> The real problem with that show was the night before.  Rather, the morning of.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha dude, that's how I am when I play. Everyone thinks that to play fast you can't be "slow" if you catch my drift. 

I can prove them wrong anytime. 99.9% of my live shows were played under the influence 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s1.directupload.net/images/130206/8fxfbm6r.jpg
> 
> Do let me know if you find it
> Thanks in advance :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure it's there somewhere, I've been all over that thread for months, best widget I've come across and getting better with every new version 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha dude, that's how I am when I play. Everyone thinks that to play fast you can't be "slow" if you catch my drift.
> 
> I can prove them wrong anytime. 99.9% of my live shows were played under the influence
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny...now I know what they knew, they always asked me after the show "Dude, how do you do it??"  My answer was always "don't fkn worry about me"


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> I'm sure it's there somewhere, I've been all over that thread for months, best widget I've come across and getting better with every new version
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Yea I used the Ubuntu theme for it and loved it. But it will not be complete without that lockscreen. Its amazing how customizable it is. My only problem is all the battery drain it causes 

Paid for the theme by the way, so I'm not giving up on it just yet 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea I used the Ubuntu theme for it and loved it. But it will not be complete without that lockscreen. Its amazing how customizable it is. My only problem is all the battery drain it causes
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I don't have the battery drain for it any more. 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny...now I know what they knew, they always asked me after the show "Dude, how do you do it??"  My answer was always "don't fkn worry about me"

Click to collapse



As long as you feel comfortable and aren't stumbling notes, all is well. Amirite? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I don't have the battery drain for it any more.
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



How is this?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 6, 2013)

Am I the only one who feels uncomfortable writing about venes and arteries?


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

2 days to go for next exam :smoking:

Saw the posts by flast, sorry bro.. Hope you come back soon :thumbup:

@Jriot, Congrats on the interview :thumbup:

le random signature o.o

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Am I the only one who feels uncomfortable writing about venes and arteries?

Click to collapse



Bet you don't feel as uncomfortable as me having to start off my Science exam with the "thing that is used to stop pregnancy"

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> As long as you feel comfortable and aren't stumbling notes, all is well. Amirite?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



My battery drain for it stopped around the same time as the memory leak for it got sorted. 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> My battery drain for it stopped around the same time as the memory leak for it got sorted.
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Awesome. 
Well shoot me a PM if/when somebody lets you know where to find that widget. :thumbup:

I'm out people. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Awesome.
> Well shoot me a PM if/when somebody lets you know where to find that widget. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm out people.
> ...

Click to collapse



Night Axis

le random signature o.o


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The cure is someone to kick you in the arse periodically.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I need someone to do that to me. 

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Working on a presentation about life style diseases and drinking hot chocolate. Life is good
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Too much hot chocolate can cause a lifestyle disease. 




InfinityFTW said:


> Am I the only one who feels uncomfortable writing about venes and arteries?

Click to collapse



Exactly what are you writing about? Atherosclerosis? (Cholesterol, smoking and hypertension, etc?)




Prawesome said:


> 2 days to go for next exam :smoking:
> 
> Saw the posts by flast, sorry bro.. Hope you come back soon :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CBSE preboards?
Best of luck.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I need someone to do that to me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm writing about heart and blood diseases

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 6, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I'm writing about heart and blood diseases
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heart... heart attack...

Blood diseases... stroke... hypertension...

Right?


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

The Doc has arrived.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> The Doc has arrived.

Click to collapse



The date-rape-drug has arrived.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The date-rape-drug has arrived.

Click to collapse



It's time i drugged you and dropped you off at Deadly's. 

And i never understood how xda made this out to be an angry face. If anything it's a red happy face.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's time i drugged you and dropped you off at Deadly's.
> 
> And i never understood how xda made this out to be an angry face. If anything it's a red happy face.

Click to collapse



Come to Mumbai, and then we'll see if you can drug me. 

As for that jibe, here is Selena Gomez actually looking hot for once... 






It's a devilish face.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Come to Mumbai, and then we'll see if you can drug me.
> 
> As for that jibe, here is Selena Gomez actually looking hot for once...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fail.gif


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> fail.gif

Click to collapse



Open IMG link. its not loading.

http://www.popoholic.com/bigimages2/FFN_DefaultLightbox_50989816.jpg


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn! I thought this was beiber for a sec.






---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Open IMG link. its not loading.
> 
> http://www.popoholic.com/bigimages2/FFN_DefaultLightbox_50989816.jpg

Click to collapse



I did. 403 forbidden is what i got.
Fixed it, here's your pic.









It's a lil big.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Stupid claasmate, RETURN MY EFFING BRUSH PEN!!

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Damn! I thought this was beiber for a sec.

Click to collapse



Still not loading.

I found the pic I've linked to unusually hot-ish for her...

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Stupid claasmate, RETURN MY EFFING BRUSH PEN!!
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



This is XDA.

You need www.facebook.com.

Bye.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Still not loading.
> 
> I found the pic I've linked to unusually hot-ish for her..

Click to collapse



Really? But i can see it.
It's similar to funnyjunk then.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Still not loading.
> 
> I found the pic I've linked to unusually hot-ish for her...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, sorry, was j6st a update on whats going on, loll

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Are you lot seriously starting a thread for the grumpy old people? I'm in! What's the age limit? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Are you lot seriously starting a thread for the grumpy old people? I'm in! What's the age limit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



30+ you're stuck here.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can vouch for Miguel....he's a freakin cool cat.  Great themer, and a good dude.

Click to collapse




 Same here, Miguel does some great $hit in the uccw threads 






jugg1es said:


> I've seen his posts around, icon bases etc. I do get about a bit
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



I'd say. You're a uccw whore 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Are you lot seriously starting a thread for the grumpy old people? I'm in! What's the age limit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have to be *THIS* grumpy to get in. 

Over 21, I'm guessing.
And already being known to the OP or friends would also help.


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> 30+ you're stuck here.

Click to collapse




I'll fake an id 
Has it been started already? 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'll fake an id
> Has it been started already?
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Apparently not.

Fake IDs only work if they ask for ID.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'll fake an id
> Has it been started already?
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup!
Good luck!


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Cmon, someone start it. 21 sounds ok. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Are you lot seriously starting a thread for the grumpy old people? I'm in! What's the age limit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's seriously considering it 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



eep2378 said:


> He's seriously considering it
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



I am. I'm old, I'm grumpy, I want to get away from the kids here. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

That thread sounds like real fun!!


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> I am. I'm old, I'm grumpy, I want to get away from the kids here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doooo. Eeet

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Are you lot seriously starting a thread for the grumpy old people? I'm in! What's the age limit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Should be a minimum of 30

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Should be a minimum of 30
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Haa..he's out then.
Sucker.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



eep2378 said:


> Same here, Miguel does some great $hit in the uccw threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the compliment 
It took me a while to learn the whole functions of it 

Better late than never I assume 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Should be a minimum of 30
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> Haa..he's out then.
> Sucker.

Click to collapse



You two picking on me? You know that means war, right? I'll get 10x android pizzas to post here mwuhahahaha

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> You two picking on me? You know that means war, right? I'll get 10x android pizzas to post here mwuhahahaha
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And i'll get The Meph to post there.


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> And i'll get The Meph to post there.

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll start my own thread, starting at 29. :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Wth is going on?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ok. I'll start my own thread, starting at 29. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



23?


----------



## werked (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I'll start it.... If I have time to bs on the pc today at work. If y'all want me to.


----------



## veeman (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> 23?

Click to collapse



17


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> I'll start it.... If I have time to bs on the pc today at work. If y'all want me to.

Click to collapse



Go on then.  
Just remembered that I booked 2 days off work. Woohoo, a week off! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



eep2378 said:


> Same here, Miguel does some great $hit in the uccw threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm the first to admit it  my weather folder alone is over 700mb god knows what I'm going to do when the high res weather icons come into play 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Sleep. I need some.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning frat.
How is everyone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Sleep. I need some.

Click to collapse



Alright 
No one cares meter-0







FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat.
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD
Hows your day? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> I'm the first to admit it  my weather folder alone is over 700mb god knows what I'm going to do when the high res weather icons come into play
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've been messing with the high res beta(v2) that vineet posted. From what I know for the widgets themselves its a matter of doubling image scale. Not sure about the weather icons. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Alright
> No one cares meter-0
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm too tired to argue. Just line up against the wall and I'll shoot you.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat.
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning, BD 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Alright
> No one cares meter-0
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, so far I've had a driver (the lone female we have working) get carjacked this morning. (She's fine and we already got the car back) So this morning was eventful to say the least.
Otherwise, okay.
How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Morning, BD
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Good morning
How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Mornight to all.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Well, so far I've had a driver (the lone female we have working) get carjacked this morning. (She's fine and we already got the car back) So this morning was eventful to say the least.
> Otherwise, okay.
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to know the car nothing happened to them
I am good, just chilling after exams coz there's a 2 day break

le random signature o.o


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Good to know the car nothing happened to them
> I am good, just chilling after exams coz there's a 2 day break
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Nice. Enjoy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

@sleepy, just saw your post
Thanks :thumbup:
Main subjects are over now, so not really tensed now 

le random signature o.o


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Well, so far I've had a driver (the lone female we have working) get carjacked this morning. (She's fine and we already got the car back) So this morning was eventful to say the least.
> Otherwise, okay.
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm off for the next few days after two dreadful days at work, so I'm good

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## _Variable (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Good to know the car nothing happened to them
> I am good, just chilling after exams coz there's a 2 day break
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Wow, lucky you, here there are no breaks after exams except of course if the exam is thu-fri and the next day is saturday.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Lil. So tempted to OT in Deadly's thread 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Lil. So tempted to OT in Deadly's thread
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



which thread?

[cAs]


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> which thread?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I think this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37657742


----------



## Apex (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Are you lot seriously starting a thread for the grumpy old people? I'm in! What's the age limit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To Be determined. 







undercover said:


> I'll fake an id
> Has it been started already?
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll do it today. 






eep2378 said:


> He's seriously considering it
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Yes, yes I am. 






roofrider said:


> And i'll get The Meph to post there.

Click to collapse



I will cut you. 






werked said:


> I'll start it.... If I have time to bs on the pc today at work. If y'all want me to.

Click to collapse



'Twas my idea, don't take it away from me. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

Everyone behave now!!


----------



## _Variable (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

And you thought equalizers are root only

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2135898

(EQ) (No root needed ) (FLOATING)~~~Music Volume EQ~~~v1.9
__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lil. So tempted to OT in Deadly's thread
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So, you are the root of cause huh? :sly: :sly:

@roof.. juggs...


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> I think this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37657742

Click to collapse



thanks. 

[cAs]


----------



## Apex (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Done. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37658467

XDA Old Folks Home

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> To Be determined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"i will cut you." rofl. :thumbup::thumbup:
i admit a thread like that would be awesome. what age limit are you planning to enforce though? and how to keep the kiddos away? 

edit: apex posted before i did. damn my internet is slooooow...

[cAs]


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> So, you are the root of cause huh? :sly: :sly:
> 
> @roof.. juggs...

Click to collapse



That's quite alright mate :thumbup:

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> So, you are the root of cause huh? :sly: :sly:
> 
> @roof.. juggs...

Click to collapse



Me? ME?! I never posted the link. I knew it would happen if I did. But hey, it happened anyway. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> Wow, lucky you, here there are no breaks after exams except of course if the exam is thu-fri and the next day is saturday.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



You are 13...What do you expect?  I have tonnes to study #_-  I can't properly study the while portion even if I get a whole day

le random signature o.o


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Me? ME?! I never posted the link. I knew it would happen if I did. But hey, it happened anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes, you! YOU! 
Excuses, excuses everywhere...:sly::sly:




jugg1es said:


> That's quite alright mate :thumbup:
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



:sly::sly:

I'll let you guys off the hook this one time.. as you guys are... well, what can I say... old people acting like kids






____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

^^I voted, i contributed. I don't troll. Only bad n old grumpy people troll.


----------



## werked (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> To Be determined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, my bad. I didn't know that.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

werked said:


> Oh, my bad. I didn't know that.

Click to collapse



It's already been done and a pic of yours is posted there. 
undercover recognised you.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

Who handles the complain department on this fraternity?


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> Who handles the complain department on this fraternity?

Click to collapse



I can do it. I do slap people here now and again 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> Who handles the complain department on this fraternity?

Click to collapse



Is there something specific in question?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> I can do it. I do slap people here now and again
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thats child abuse if u slap me!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

The bird in a pot is equivilant to a lion in the car.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> I can do it. I do slap people here now and again
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





eep2378 said:


> Is there something specific in question?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



I ordered over 9000 idiots last week and and yet to see one of them!!! what gives???  

I demand a refund of teh monies I never paid and then some!!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> I ordered over 9000 idiots last week and and yet to see one of them!!! what gives???
> 
> I demand a refund of teh monies I never paid and then some!!!

Click to collapse



Sorry. Your had been deemed as void. I can confirm we tried to contact you but you were not there. 

Thank you for your co-operation,
Xda fraternity Customer Services

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> I ordered over 9000 idiots last week and and yet to see one of them!!! what gives???
> 
> I demand a refund of teh monies I never paid and then some!!!

Click to collapse



Its already been delivered sir

Why you no see forum sections?

And we are still awaiting payment from you :sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Its already been delivered sir
> 
> Why you no see forum sections?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In fact, consider it to be a better deal than that originally asked for. For the same monies you get at least tenfold of requested 9k idiots. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Its already been delivered sir
> 
> Why you no see forum sections?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Payment? :sly:


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Guys... need help... any Sony Ericsson xperia Neo v users? Or any xperia users here online now?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 PM ----------




undercover said:


> In fact, consider it to be a better deal than that originally asked for. For the same monies you get at least tenfold of requested 9k idiots.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Indeed... ^ this ^

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Dear M_T_M

Your idiots are delivered at your  nearest Apple Store.

Thank You, the operation cordinator and casual fapper.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

How much do idiots cost?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

what's up deadly? why are you looking for xperia users?

[cAs]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> How much do idiots cost?

Click to collapse



$16 trillion in national debt?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what's up deadly? why are you looking for xperia users?
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Hey, cas.. whats up.. 

well, i am kinda noob to sony ericsson phones.. so, was wondering if anyone can help with this problem 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37664127&postcount=3441


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> $16 trillion in national debt?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lmao. Pretty good answer :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> The bird in a pot is equivilant to a lion in the car.

Click to collapse



I can haz gtalk?

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Hey, cas.. whats up..
> 
> well, i am kinda noob to sony ericsson phones.. so, was wondering if anyone can help with this problem
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37664127&postcount=3441

Click to collapse



i never encountered that. hmm.. if that model uses pc companion, he could repair the phone (not 100% sure as i don't own that device). but it'd be like a reset (data, apps gone). i'm curious why he got a bootloop. 

edit: i'll ask around and get back to you if i find some answers.

[cAs]


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> i never encountered that. hmm.. if that model uses pc companion, he could repair the phone (not 100% sure as i don't own that device). but it'd be like a reset (data, apps gone). i'm curious why he got a bootloop.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



I'm curious too... he is like a normal user... just use it to play games and things... no root.. nothing.. he doesn't know about xda... so, I'm the tech guy in hostel and my headache because of it..

Well I'll ask him and then will gtalk you.. thanks :thumbup:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> I'm curious too... he is like a normal user... just use it to play games and things... no root.. nothing.. he doesn't know about xda... so, I'm the tech guy in hostel and my headache because of it..
> 
> Well I'll ask him and then will gtalk you.. thanks :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



beware of pc companion. it's a full-wipe.  i know samsung phones have like a recovery-like thing on stock. but afaik xperia phones don't. goodluck.

[cAs]


----------



## Deadly (Feb 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> beware of pc companion. it's a full-wipe.  i know samsung phones have like a recovery-like thing on stock. but afaik xperia phones don't. goodluck.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



ya, it doesnt have one.. Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I have to go outside for 1½ hour while it's 20°. Just for cross-country skiing. Stupid.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

Veeman is not very active these day. hmmm....


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

To root or not to root?

Or to wait for new OTA update?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Veeman is not very active these day. hmmm....

Click to collapse



I scared him off.... with my awesomeness!


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Veeman is not very active these day. hmmm....

Click to collapse



yeah. must be busy trying to act like a normal human being. 

[cAs]


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



ppero196 said:


> To root or not to root?
> 
> Or to wait for new OTA update?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What phone?


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> yeah. must be busy trying to act like a normal human being.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



Lol, maybe he's doing something productive...unlike us me. 



Ichigo said:


> I scared him off.... with my awesomeness!

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. Who are you again?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Lol, maybe he's doing something productive...unlike us me.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry. Who are you again?

Click to collapse



lol. like us. 
but we're talking about veeman here... 

[cAs]


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> I scared him off.... with my awesomeness!

Click to collapse



Itchy... y u no send me ur gtalk? 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> lol. like us.
> but we're talking about veeman here...
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



veeman and pjdkdkdjd can't physically be in one sentence. Oh, see? It got scrambled. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Occupation day at school. I see a pirate, Darth Vader, Sleeping Beauty, and a penguin. Great occupations guys.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> veeman and pjdkdkdjd can't physically be in one sentence. Oh, see? It got scrambled.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



who's pDJfhwkdn? is that the same person as kcuehwkDTaeggjEddiw. aw crap.

[cAs]


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> who's pDJfhwkdn? is that the same person as kcuehwkDTaeggjEddiw. aw crap.
> 
> [cAs]

Click to collapse



NO no. That was "productive". I won't mention that person as it will get scrambled again... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

So this thread is going to be the teenage wasteland of xda?
Awesome!!


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> So this thread is going to be the teenage wasteland of xda?
> Awesome!!

Click to collapse



Lmao. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> NO no. That was "productive". I won't mention that person as it will get scrambled again...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



slow cas is slow. 

[cAs]


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> So this thread is going to be the teenage wasteland of xda?
> Awesome!!

Click to collapse



So not what we had in mind while making this thread 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're stuck here for another good year. Remember that?


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> So this thread is going to be the teenage wasteland of xda?
> Awesome!!

Click to collapse



Wait..what? 
You never knew? This is not a fraternity, this is LKG A
I think you got the class wrong

le random signature o.o


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> You're stuck here for another good year. Remember that?

Click to collapse



Half a year.. 
And don't worry, I had connections and will bribe my way in. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> So not what we had in mind while making this thread
> 
> 
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse



Don't worry, i'm sure this thread will survive the no0b onslaught. :cyclops:


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> So not what we had in mind while making this thread
> 
> Things have been becoming better over the last week, thankfully...
> 
> *ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*

Click to collapse





le random signature o.o


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Don't worry, i'm sure this thread will survive the no0b onslaught. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Maybe it'll be too late...


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> So this thread is going to be the teenage wasteland of xda?
> Awesome!!

Click to collapse









[cAs]


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> [cAs]

Click to collapse



[SIZE=+7]YES[/SIZE]​


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TonyStark said:


> [SIZE=+7]YES[/SIZE]​

Click to collapse



Hey toni, how's you? 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TonyStark said:


> [SIZE=+7]YES[/SIZE]​

Click to collapse



You need to join that thread you old git. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol..relax guys, i was listening to Baba O'Riley earlier and that post was just my idea of referencing that song. Nothing more.


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What phone?

Click to collapse



S3 Mini

On the other note, N4 started to sell here
$900 for 16GB version off contract
Price fu*ked up big time.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



ppero196 said:


> S3 Mini
> 
> On the other note, N4 started to sell here
> $900 for 16GB version off contract
> Price fu*ked up big time.

Click to collapse



Hey ppero

Sent from Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Maybe it'll be too late...

Click to collapse



No it won't be
Gtalk?

le random signature o.o


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hey toni, how's you?
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



not bad jiggles and you


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> No it won't be
> Gtalk?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Sure


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TonyStark said:


> not bad jiggles and you

Click to collapse



Who you calling jiggles tin man 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who you calling jiggles tin man
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



dude  there ain't no tin on me... it's pure vibranium


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TonyStark said:


> dude  there ain't no tin on me... it's pure vibranium

Click to collapse



We shall see, now where's my tin opener 


_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Back home from training. We did guerrilla intervals. Needs no further explanation...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hey guys, my wife found me this morning and begged me to come home, I am giving her this last chance to get her **** straight or I'm gone for good...  a man can only take so much before he blows the **** up, I'm over it, but for my daughters sake I'm giving it one last shot...  slept under an overpass last night as all the shelters were full, my back is very angry with me today because of it...  lots of homeless college dropout kids around here I guess...  anyways, thanks everyone for the kind words and everything, hopefully this does get worked out cuz I really don't have anywhere else to go...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey guys, my wife found me this morning and begged me to come home, I am giving her this last chance to get her **** straight or I'm gone for good...  a man can only take so much before he blows the **** up, I'm over it, but for my daughters sake I'm giving it one last shot...  slept under an overpass last night as all the shelters were full, my back is very angry with me today because of it...  lots of homeless college dropout kids around here I guess...  anyways, thanks everyone for the kind words and everything, hopefully this does get worked out cuz I really don't have anywhere else to go...

Click to collapse



Damn dude.. under an overpass.. that sucks. I feel for you man. I hope everything works out for you. That's horrible that you have to do that.. do you have family in the area?


@jugg1es: This is as close as I could get it.. its still offset a bit. Kind of bothering me honestly. Does it look worth a damn? http://s14.directupload.net/images/130206/ga4na6qy.png

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Damn dude.. under an overpass.. that sucks. I feel for you man. I hope everything works out for you. That's horrible that you have to do that.. do you have family in the area?
> 
> 
> @jugg1es: This is as close as I could get it.. its still offset a bit. Kind of bothering me honestly. Does it look worth a damn? http://s14.directupload.net/images/130206/ga4na6qy.png
> ...

Click to collapse



Closest family to me is a 10 hour drive (my brother in redwing, mn) at least I am home with my daughter, the crazy ***** is at work, and I have my phone back now... gotta look at the bright side of things I guess... 

Edit- I know you didn't ask me, but looks pretty damn good to me!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey guys, my wife found me this morning and begged me to come home, I am giving her this last chance to get her **** straight or I'm gone for good...  a man can only take so much before he blows the **** up, I'm over it, but for my daughters sake I'm giving it one last shot...  slept under an overpass last night as all the shelters were full, my back is very angry with me today because of it...  lots of homeless college dropout kids around here I guess...  anyways, thanks everyone for the kind words and everything, hopefully this does get worked out cuz I really don't have anywhere else to go...

Click to collapse



Good to here. Did you get my PMs from last night?

I'll say this, having been the offending party: change doesn't happen by accident or like a light switch. It takes work and introspection.

IMHO, anger management (min. 6 months), individual therapy, and once that's done, possible marriage counseling to help renew the bond.

I would not have control over the frustrations and stress that lead to my anger without taking the steps I did, and I'm a better father for it.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Good to here. Did you get my PMs from last night?
> 
> I'll say this, having been the offending party: change doesn't happen by accident or like a light switch. It takes work and introspection.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not get your pm's...  actually, oddly my pm box is completely empty when I know there were four in there, so are my sent messages....  we have been doing marriage counseling for about a month know I think...  I just don't know what else to do to make this work...  I can't take the stress anymore, its killing me inside, I love her to pieces, but I just can't take the abuse

Edit- looks like she didn't delete the emails that come with the pm's so just checked...  thanks man, I appreciate that...  and I do like, I'm very religious! :thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey guys, my wife found me this morning and begged me to come home, I am giving her this last chance to get her **** straight or I'm gone for good...  a man can only take so much before he blows the **** up, I'm over it, but for my daughters sake I'm giving it one last shot...  slept under an overpass last night as all the shelters were full, my back is very angry with me today because of it...  lots of homeless college dropout kids around here I guess...  anyways, thanks everyone for the kind words and everything, hopefully this does get worked out cuz I really don't have anywhere else to go...

Click to collapse



I feel for you man, can't believe you slept under the underpass. I just don't know what else to say..... I rely hope things work out for 







Axis_Drummer said:


> Damn dude.. under an overpass.. that sucks. I feel for you man. I hope everything works out for you. That's horrible that you have to do that.. do you have family in the area?
> 
> 
> @jugg1es: This is as close as I could get it.. its still offset a bit. Kind of bothering me honestly. Does it look worth a damn? http://s14.directupload.net/images/130206/ga4na6qy.png
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can't get it set properly I'd remove the inner circle mod.  It looks good but the offset draws the eye too much 

Edit: if you want it still there you could ask the modder if he can set it for you? 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey guys, my wife found me this morning and begged me to come home, I am giving her this last chance to get her **** straight or I'm gone for good...  a man can only take so much before he blows the **** up, I'm over it, but for my daughters sake I'm giving it one last shot...  slept under an overpass last night as all the shelters were full, my back is very angry with me today because of it...  lots of homeless college dropout kids around here I guess...  anyways, thanks everyone for the kind words and everything, hopefully this does get worked out cuz I really don't have anywhere else to go...

Click to collapse



Dude!! That sucks! Gtalk in my sig is always open if you need someone to talk to. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------

@Axis I missed some of the music chat the other day. You ever listen to Wintersleep?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

@Axis I missed some of the music chat the other day. You ever listen to Wintersleep?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> If you can't get it set properly I'd remove the inner circle mod.  It looks good but the offset draws the eye too much
> 
> Edit: if you want it still there you could ask the modder if he can set it for you?
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Does this look better?
http://s1.directupload.net/images/130206/jga4rdeb.png


@flast, you're right, at least you have your daughter. That's what's important. :thumbup:

@eep, I have listened to them a few times. Some of their material is a little too much at times though 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

@Axis I missed some of the music chat the other day. You ever listen to Wintersleep?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I did not get your pm's...  actually, oddly my pm box is completely empty when I know there were four in there, so are my sent messages....  we have been doing marriage counseling for about a month know I think...  I just don't know what else to do to make this work...  I can't take the stress anymore, its killing me inside, I love her to pieces, but I just can't take the abuse
> 
> Edit- looks like she didn't delete the emails that come with the pm's so just checked...  thanks man, I appreciate that...  and I do like, I'm very religious! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



The problem with marriage counseling before individual, is you're trying to put something back together when one or more pieces are still broken. Fix the pieces first, then the whole.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Chris, good to know things are starting to look good for you.  

Apex, can you send that config my way?  I will mess around with it when I get some time :thumbup:

le random signature o.o


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> The problem with marriage counseling before individual, is you're trying to put something back together when one or more pieces are still broken. Fix the pieces first, then the whole.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You make a great point my friend...  sadly I don't think she would be willing to do any anger management...  gonna talk to her about it tonight, hopefully it won't start another argument


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You make a great point my friend...  sadly I don't think she would be willing to do any anger management...  gonna talk to her about it tonight, hopefully it won't start another argument

Click to collapse



When my wife pitched it to me, I was mad.

All it really is, is learning what your triggers are and how to see them before it's too late, then avoid setting them off. It's forced introspection. I kinda miss mine. Great place to let out what's been bothering you.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good luck, sir...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Does this look better?
> http://s1.directupload.net/images/130206/jga4rdeb.png
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I tend to agree with that. Their drummer is one of their strongest pieces 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Does this look better?
> http://s1.directupload.net/images/130206/jga4rdeb.png
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Loads :thumbup:

Why aren't you in the old folks home with the rest of us grumpy's

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Loads :thumbup:
> 
> Why aren't you in the old folks home with the rest of us grumpy's
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Throw him in the van. We'll drag him there one way or another.






*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Not quite old enough for the old folks thread...  few more years...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Loads :thumbup:
> 
> Why aren't you in the old folks home with the rest of us grumpy's
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



I'm only 27 
And won't consider myself old until I'm at least 60 :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Yeah I tend to agree with that. Their drummer is one of their strongest pieces
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Yea, he makes the band in my opinion. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm only 27
> And won't consider myself old until I'm at least 60 :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> ...

Click to collapse



But you do look 60 tough  :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm only 27
> And won't consider myself old until I'm at least 60 :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> ...

Click to collapse



Grumpy? Hell yeh you'll do. Grab a cane and don't spill your hot milk whilst shuffling to your room 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> But you do look 60 tough  :silly:

Click to collapse



http://s7.directupload.net/images/130206/z6i44njp.jpg

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*



Haha grumpy is a treasured trait of mine 

I will be a grumpy old man, no doubt. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

^^^You posted 3 times.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> ^^^You posted 3 times.

Click to collapse



Yea..
Fixed. Damn Tapatalk.. damn it to hell :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea..
> Fixed. Damn Tapatalk.. damn it to hell :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ah, ok. I thought you were having memory loss or something.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea..
> Fixed. Damn Tapatalk.. damn it to hell :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It had me posting stuff all over the forum yesterday, all the wrong threads. 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 6, 2013)

free bump

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2128806


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Ah, ok. I thought you were having memory loss or something.

Click to collapse



I would have thought the same.
Knowing me, it's entirely possible 







jugg1es said:


> It had me posting stuff all over the forum yesterday, all the wrong threads.
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



It's being really slow today. Though I have a feeling its the ROM I'm on now. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



dexter93 said:


> free bump
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2128806

Click to collapse



Prodigy :thumbup:


*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

So what are you guys doing today?
Also, *20*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Wolf-
> 
> It's not necessarily anything against anyone, be it individual or a group, but when you get a little older, have had your share of being irresponsible, irreverent and immature (yes, for me that continued even when I was 22 living on my own and paying all my month's bills with a week and a half's pay), you just sometimes need a place with only like-minded individuals who are also not taking mindless crap.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Sorry. Well, make your old people's thread, and chat away about.... chicks!
What do you guys chat about?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Also, *20*

Click to collapse



That is questionable.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ok. Sorry. Well, make your old people's thread, and chat away about.... chicks!
> What do you guys chat about?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



It'll probably mostly be more of the boring real life drama, mixed with "Oh noez owt of booooooooze!"

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Zomagurd
I like boring stuff. But, if I dare come near the thread, Apex will embed his shoe in my ass..

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Not if we hit you with canes first. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Zomagurd
> I like boring stuff. But, if I dare come near the thread, Apex will embed his shoe in my ass..
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



That's pretty much the size of it, yup. 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Not if we hit you with canes first.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yeah. Hopefully it'll be sugar cane I can eat.







jugg1es said:


> That's pretty much the size of it, yup.
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Yeah.... a girl nearly embedded her shoe in my testicles today lol. She let me off with a hit to the arm.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yeah. Hopefully it'll be sugar cane I can eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That night be a sign that she wants you, depending on type of hit. Tell her you want to show her you're sorry by taking her out for dinner.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> That night be a sign that she wants you, depending on type of hit. Tell her you want to show her you're sorry by taking her out for dinner.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Dude. I am, the ugliest mofo in the world. I swear, jugg1es should've dragged me to the ugliness ward. Although, there have been rumours that she wants to"go out" with me, and I like her...

And, sorry for what lol? 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

I found the reason for FB to try and control the universe by invading your privacy 
http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/06/tech/mobile/facebook-mobile-app-privacy/index.html?hpt=te_t1


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> I found the reason for FB to try and control the universe by invading your privacy
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/06/tech/mobile/facebook-mobile-app-privacy/index.html?hpt=te_t1

Click to collapse



The hell did I just see.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

This is to everyone (especially british people),
England is not a bad team anymore cauze England beat Brazil 2-1 (Brazil aint good anymore). Btw, this is about foootball/soccer. Would've posted an hour ago but internet was down.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



dexter93 said:


> free bump
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2128806

Click to collapse



Omg dexter  i didnt know you were a prodigy fan  have you seen them live?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> The hell did I just see..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You didn't click it did you? 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> You didn't click it did you?
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Unfortunately..:sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Unfortunately..:sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Have you learnt nothing? 
This is M_T_M posting in this thread without handing out warnings 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## conantroutman (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Omg dexter  i didnt know you were a prodigy fan  have you seen them live?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can haz prodigy, twice. 






jugg1es said:


> You didn't click it did you?
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Anyone who doesn't click it is getting banned.

Also, deja vu. 

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face.....


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> I can haz prodigy, twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I support your movement and raise it to THIS
Dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



4D1L said:


> This is to everyone (especially british people),
> England is not a bad team anymore cauze England beat Brazil 2-1 (Brazil aint good anymore). Btw, this is about foootball/soccer. Would've posted an hour ago but internet was down.
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Its an international friendly for a reason. Don't get too excited 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

You are in the wrong place you old gits. Yes you, so called xda staff. 

Prodigy FTW! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> You are in the wrong place you old gits. Yes you, so called xda staff.
> 
> Prodigy FTW!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






--------------------------------
I used to pretty like them...look at them!!!


----------



## undercover (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1709751
> 
> --------------------------------
> I used to pretty like them...look at them!!!

Click to collapse



Lol. I actually tried singing it in my head 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

What's Prodigy? 
Also, *18*


----------



## undercover (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> What's Prodigy?
> Also, *18*

Click to collapse



Definitely not you... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Definitely not you...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm the child of the prophecy. 
Also, *15*


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 7, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Omg dexter  i didnt know you were a prodigy fan  have you seen them live?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



unfortunately not 


conantroutman said:


> I can haz prodigy, twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 the pizza boy is alive 


undercover said:


> You are in the wrong place you old gits. Yes you, so called xda staff.
> 
> Prodigy FTW!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1709751
> 
> --------------------------------
> I used to pretty like them...look at them!!!

Click to collapse



you used to look like them 

wait.. you still do


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I have a question. How many of you guys would take naps after school when you were in high school?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> What's Prodigy?
> Also, *18*

Click to collapse



You now have even less right to be here


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



KidCarter93 said:


> You now have even less right to be here

Click to collapse



Why? I'm not British.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Why? I'm not British.

Click to collapse



You don't need to be...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



KidCarter93 said:


> You don't need to be...

Click to collapse



Is this what you're talking about? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prodigy


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Is this what you're talking about? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prodigy

Click to collapse



Indeed.


----------



## werked (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Greetings boys and girls.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Greetings boys and girls.

Click to collapse



Salutations.


----------



## werked (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Salutations.

Click to collapse



Charlottez web


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Charlottez web

Click to collapse



Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

♪My child arrived just the other day.
He came to the world in the usual way.
But there were planes to catch and bills to pay 
He learned to walk while I was away 
And he was talkin' 'fore I knew it, and as he grew He'd say "I'm gonna be like you dad You know I'm gonna be like you"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon 
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home dad? 
Don't know when, but we'll get together then
You know we'll have a good time then ♪

This is a really strange song.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> ♪My child arrived just the other day.
> He came to the world in the usual way.
> But there were planes to catch and bills to pay
> He learned to walk while I was away
> ...

Click to collapse



Ftfy


----------



## roofrider (Feb 7, 2013)

Morning everyone!
And welcome flast!

I had the weirdest dream last night, there was murder, some bad things, ghosts and boborone!!!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Morning everyone!
> And welcome flast!
> 
> I had the weirdest dream last night, there was murder, some bad things, ghosts and boborone!!!!!

Click to collapse



Boborone? LMAO

le random signature o.o


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Morning everyone!
> And welcome flast!
> 
> I had the weirdest dream last night, there was murder, some bad things, ghosts and boborone!!!!!

Click to collapse



Good morning.
Good night.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

You guys are quiet, and I'm an accidental jerk in the old folks home.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning guys 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning!

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Stereo8 said:


> Morning!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How is the muffin doing today? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good ol school day. :|

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## K.A. (Feb 7, 2013)

Hulloa!
Hourly bump?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 7, 2013)

anyone wanna join a Google hang out?


----------



## K.A. (Feb 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> anyone wanna join a Google hang out?

Click to collapse



Dead thread is dead is thread dead is thread is dead is dead thread is thread.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning muffins 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 7, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Dead thread is dead is thread dead is thread is dead is dead thread is thread.

Click to collapse



a simple "No" would suffice.  But the silence already dictated that.  Thanks for playing. :highfive:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> a simple "No" would suffice.  But the silence already dictated that.  Thanks for playing. :highfive:

Click to collapse



Sorry m8,i might have but Emma is ill in bed and chops is running around like a lunatic 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sorry m8,i might have but Emma is ill in bed and chops is running around like a lunatic
> 
> _  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _

Click to collapse



Probably wouldnt be a good idea anyway, being our time difference and all.  Drunk West Coast American vs. the world.:angel:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Probably wouldnt be a good idea anyway, being our time difference and all.  Drunk West Coast American vs. the world.:angel:

Click to collapse



Is only 0915 here, far too early to drink 

_  Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper. _


----------



## _Variable (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Why arent the drinkers in the old people thread?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> Why arent the drinkers in the old people thread?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Because the nurses keep confiscating the grog

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## _Variable (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Because the nurses keep confiscating the grog
> 
> _ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
> (Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _

Click to collapse



Lol, by the way, love your new tapatalk sig.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 7, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> How is the muffin doing today?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice, sir! I jusat flashed Elegancia ROM for my Desire X and I feel awesome!


----------



## K.A. (Feb 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> a simple "No" would suffice.  But the silence already dictated that.  Thanks for playing. :highfive:

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> a simple "No" would suffice.  But the silence already dictated that.  Thanks for playing. :highfive:

Click to collapse



Looks like no one is interested in your hangouts nowadays
You hasz sadz? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Feb 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Looks like no one is interested in your hangouts nowadays
> You hasz sadz?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Hows your exam going?


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Hows your exam going?

Click to collapse



Math, science and English over :thumbup:
All of them good but physics was a bit hard 

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Feb 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Math, science and English over :thumbup:
> All of them good but physics was a bit hard
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



 This is just pre boards right? And not the finals.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> This is just pre boards right? And not the finals.

Click to collapse



Nope
Streams for the next year are chosen for us on the basis of the mark in pre-board.. Min. Mark is 60 for next year, I think I did good enough for that

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Feb 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nope
> Streams for the next year are chosen for us on the basis of the mark in pre-board.. Min. Mark is 60 for next year, I think I did good enough for that
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Oh! 60 must be easy , all the best for the rest!


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Oh! 60 must be easy , all the best for the rest!

Click to collapse



Kinda, they make the paper hard sometimes.
Thanks :thumbup:

le random signature o.o

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------

This thread has been really quirt ever since the oldies thread came up 

le random signature o.o


----------



## werked (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hiya muffins. Today's my Friday. Jelly??


----------



## _Variable (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Hiya muffins. Today's my Friday. Jelly??

Click to collapse



Hai werked.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Hiya muffins. Today's my Friday. Jelly??

Click to collapse



Friday? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Hiya muffins. Today's my Friday. Jelly??

Click to collapse



Today might be mine as well... Supposed to get a huge snowstorm.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Friday?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Omg, only now i thought "wait what?"

Silly werked 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## veeman (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good morning folks.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> Good morning folks.

Click to collapse



Morning V 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Let's play some games, shall we?
Desert Island and Who Would You Do?
Let's start with Desert Island. 1 food of your choice. What is it?


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Hiya muffins. Today's my Friday. Jelly??

Click to collapse



Hey werked

You possibly being promoted to resident nurse at the old folks home 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Feb 7, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37698044&postcount=866

RCs, pull your fingers out. WE CAN DO IT!!!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37698044&postcount=866
> 
> RCs, pull your fingers out. WE CAN DO IT!!!!!

Click to collapse



We could do with one of those in the ds forum 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Quick guys! Excuses on why I didn't do my homework. Go!


----------



## undercover (Feb 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Quick guys! Excuses on why I didn't do my homework. Go!

Click to collapse



Take the punishment. Be the man (or woman ). Say the truth.


----------



## Apex (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Quick guys! Excuses on why I didn't do my homework. Go!

Click to collapse



Because you are irresponsible and lack accountability. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Because you are irresponsible and lack accountability.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



^^^^^this 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37698044&postcount=866
> 
> RCs, pull your fingers out. WE CAN DO IT!!!!!

Click to collapse



I like the idea. The N4 thread has been very helpful. Like the new sig, btw. 

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Quick guys! Excuses on why I didn't do my homework. Go!

Click to collapse



There is NO excuse


----------



## undercover (Feb 7, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> I like the idea. The N4 thread has been very helpful. Like the new sig, btw.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Feel free to use it 
Code in the Help Thread OP.

Oh, it's not  On it nao!

edit. DONE


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Home from school. And i did not mess up my science practical test about electricity 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Friday?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



I have a week off. 
booyah. 






OptimusLove said:


> Omg, only now i thought "wait what?"
> 
> Silly werked
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











eep2378 said:


> Hey werked
> 
> You possibly being promoted to resident nurse at the old folks home
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



I'm down. I have no bedside manners.... Those old nerds might have asked for more than they could handle.


----------



## undercover (Feb 7, 2013)

werked said:


> I'm down. I have no bedside manners.... Those old nerds might have asked for more than they could handle.

Click to collapse



You can abuse us all you want , love. We'll forget it in 5 minutes anyway. BTW, found your pics, posted in GOML thread


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> I have a week off.
> booyah.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha. I prefer a firm nurse....

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Deadly (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37698044&postcount=866
> 
> RCs, pull your fingers out. WE CAN DO IT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Senior members can do it too:sly::sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Feb 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Senior members can do it too:sly::sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Yes. Thank you 

I'm aiming for some uniformity here, that's all.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Yes. Thank you
> 
> I'm aiming for some uniformity here, that's all.

Click to collapse



I was JK lol.. don't take me seriously all the time 

No need of thanks.. I was very interested to do it

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Yes. Thank you
> 
> I'm aiming for some uniformity here, that's all.

Click to collapse



Says the "senior member"

We could do with one in the ds forum, 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Says the "senior member"
> 
> We could do with one in the ds forum,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



then go and start it NAO!

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## undercover (Feb 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Says the "senior member"
> 
> We could do with one in the ds forum,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. What's wrong with getting RCs to do all the hard work? 



And senior member I am  ex-RC too


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> then go and start it NAO!
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I'm actually trying to get someone else to start it, they've got one help thread and i thought with a little shove he might think about pushing for rc himself 







undercover said:


> Lol. What's wrong with getting RCs to do all the hard work?
> 
> 
> 
> And senior member I am  ex-RC too

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with getting rc to do all the work, 

And ex rc still only means senior member, not rc.  I'm ex royal navy, doesn't mean i intend to take up a uniform again 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> then go and start it NAO!
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Besides which i have no intention of writing a thread up on my phone, screens too small 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 7, 2013)

I was actually disappointed to find only 5 devices of the 12 or something top devices had a help thread.
I was expecting at least all the major fora to have it already.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Woah, checked my bank account (tax money was supposed to come in today). Over $16,000!!!  To put that into perspective, we had like .10 in there yesterday, somebody messed up bad, we were only supposed to get a little over $4,000...  bank is trying to fix it now, I was excited for a minute there...  btw, wife agreed that she would take anger management and parenting classes if I would do the same (already did anger management once when I was 18, I could use a refresher course )
So I agreed, gonna start looking for classes today!!!  I'm actually pretty excited about it, this could be the fix we are looking for.............


----------



## undercover (Feb 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I was actually disappointed to find only 5 devices of the 12 or something top 10 devices had a help thread.
> I was expecting at least all the major fora to have it already.

Click to collapse



I haven't found a single one apart from FAQ on one of the GN2's.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> I was actually disappointed to find only 5 devices of the 12 or something top 10 devices had a help thread.
> I was expecting at least all the major fora to have it already.

Click to collapse



I know what you mean.. but even legacy phones should have it too... look at my help thread.. running fine 

@juggs.. I did create help thread in my 3 inch phone:sly:

@Chris... nice to hear that:thumbup:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Woah, checked my bank account (tax money was supposed to come in today). Over $16,000!!!  To put that into perspective, we had like .10 in there yesterday, somebody messed up bad, we were only supposed to get a little over $4,000...  bank is trying to fix it now, I was excited for a minute there...  btw, wife agreed that she would take anger management and parenting classes if I would do the same (already did anger management once when I was 18, I could use a refresher course )
> So I agreed, gonna start looking for classes today!!!  I'm actually pretty excited about it, this could be the fix we are looking for.............

Click to collapse



I'm glad you both appear to want to work it out, really hope it works for you. Don't go mad and spend the money you know it'll bite you if you do, just stick with stuff you need for now whilst you wait to see how much they try to get back 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> I haven't found a single one apart from FAQ on one of the GN2's.

Click to collapse





Deadly. said:


> I know what you mean.. but even legacy phones should have it too... look at my help thread.. running fine
> 
> @juggs.. I did create help thread in my 3 inch phone:sly:
> 
> @Chris... nice to hear that:thumbup:

Click to collapse



Yup  Even GNexus doesn't have one.

Btw excluding legacy devices, out of the 40 Samsung devices which had a Q&A forum, 13/14 had a Help Thread. Not bad really.
Considering S3 and Note2 forums are all over the place now.

@Chris, that's great news! :thumbup:


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Woah, checked my bank account (tax money was supposed to come in today). Over $16,000!!!  To put that into perspective, we had like .10 in there yesterday, somebody messed up bad, we were only supposed to get a little over $4,000...  bank is trying to fix it now, I was excited for a minute there...  btw, wife agreed that she would take anger management and parenting classes if I would do the same (already did anger management once when I was 18, I could use a refresher course )
> So I agreed, gonna start looking for classes today!!!  I'm actually pretty excited about it, this could be the fix we are looking for.............

Click to collapse



Awesome 






undercover said:


> I haven't found a single one apart from FAQ on one of the GN2's.

Click to collapse



I have one, but this stupid exam is preventing from updating it :banghead:

le random signature o.o


----------



## undercover (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad to hear flast.  


Help Threads are not just to provide answers. They create better atmosphere, you educate people how to do things properly on XDA and you learn yourself a lot of new things. Most of the things I know about android I only know because of my Help Thread.


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good morning sirs 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> I know what you mean.. but even legacy phones should have it too... look at my help thread.. running fine
> 
> @juggs.. I did create help thread in my 3 inch phone:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall consider doing it if the person I'm trying to doesn't. 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




MiguelHogue said:


> Good morning sirs
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Morning MiguelHogue 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Woah, checked my bank account (tax money was supposed to come in today). Over $16,000!!!  To put that into perspective, we had like .10 in there yesterday, somebody messed up bad, we were only supposed to get a little over $4,000...  bank is trying to fix it now, I was excited for a minute there...  btw, wife agreed that she would take anger management and parenting classes if I would do the same (already did anger management once when I was 18, I could use a refresher course )
> So I agreed, gonna start looking for classes today!!!  I'm actually pretty excited about it, this could be the fix we are looking for.............

Click to collapse



Most excellent.  You guys (including your daughter) can only benefit from it.  I hope you find the right program, too.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> I'm glad you both appear to want to work it out, really hope it works for you. Don't go mad and spend the money you know it'll bite you if you do, just stick with stuff you need for now whilst you wait to see how much they try to get back
> 
> _ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
> (Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _

Click to collapse



Can't even access the card, so no worries there, keeps telling us invalid card, so they have a block on it right now....

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Most excellent.  You guys (including your daughter) can only benefit from it.  I hope you find the right program, too.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Absolutely...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Thanks for the homework advice.  I told the teacher I left it at home.


----------



## werked (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Thanks for the homework advice.  I told the teacher I left it at home.

Click to collapse



Hmmmm. 
I got my butt torn up when I.... 
1. Lied
2. Didn't do my homework

Kids these days. I say again.... SCREWED.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Thanks for the homework advice.  I told the teacher I left it at home.

Click to collapse



Did you piss your pants?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Hmmmm.
> I got my butt torn up when I....
> 1. Lied
> 2. Didn't do my homework
> ...

Click to collapse



Says the person that thinks she's too young to be a grumpy old. You mentioned those immortal words of us olds "kids these days..........."  

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Hmmmm.
> I got my butt torn up when I....
> 1. Lied
> 2. Didn't do my homework
> ...

Click to collapse



But I did leave it at home, and I did do it. 
I didn't lie.

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Did you piss your pants?

Click to collapse



A goat ate my homework.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning guys and gals. How's everyone doing today?

I gave up on getting a new vehicle. Instead I'm going to get a bike and a new phone, and a new PC/laptop. Sound reasonable?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## cascabel (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning guys and gals. How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I gave up on getting a new vehicle. Instead I'm going to get a bike and a new phone, and a new PC/laptop. Sound reasonable?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey axis. i'm not a bike enthusiast myself, although i can certainly appreciate them. sounds like a good deal though. :thumbup: what are you planning on getting?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Just made a Galaxy Tab 2 help thread 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Just made a Galaxy Tab 2 help thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



link please, so we can troll it. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> hey axis. i'm not a bike enthusiast myself, although i can certainly appreciate them. sounds like a good deal though. :thumbup: what are you planning on getting?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well I haven't decided yet on the bike. There's one up in Jasper that I see a lot and like very much, so I may stop the guy and see if he'd consider selling it. Also I'll be getting a SGS3 more than likely for another phone. And haven't decided on a PC or laptop yet. Any suggestions?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> link please, so we can troll it.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah, no links. Check the threads on my profile

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Here cas.... have at it..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2132968

 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## werked (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Quick guys! Excuses on why I didn't do my homework. Go!

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> But I did leave it at home, and I did do it.
> I didn't lie.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Ok

Click to collapse



I remembered I stayed up late last night to do it.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everybody, whats up?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Here cas.... have at it..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2132968
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:what: i'm not touching that. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Feb 7, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Nah, no links. Check the threads on my profile
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice. You can use my OPs as template if you wish. You need Hall of Fame, makes people feel appreciated when they make it  
Also, specify that no question is simple or stupid there, helps people with hesitation to post


----------



## Deadly (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> :what: i'm not touching that.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, it was worth a try

Good that you were not in a rush 

Peeps.. post in that link about your xda journey.. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## cascabel (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Well, it was worth a try
> 
> Good that you were not in a rush
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i already found it. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37704661 

and my journey's just started, tbh. still learning a lot just by lurking. i'll post there when i learn enough. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, whats up?

Click to collapse



hey dev. how are you? long time bro.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Afternoon frat.
How is everyone?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Afternoon frat.
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pretty good considering the bad start to the day...  bank should have that cleared up by 1-3pm cst, so not too horrible...  then off to find some angermanagement and parenting classes, maybe a new phone and a new car if they fix things today so enough...  how bout yourself bd???  Getting sleep lately???


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Pretty good considering the bad start to the day...  bank should have that cleared up by 1-3pm cst, so not too horrible...  then off to find some angermanagement and parenting classes, maybe a new phone and a new car if they fix things today so enough...  how bout yourself bd???  Getting sleep lately???

Click to collapse



I'm good
I never get enough sleep. 
Once things fall into place that should change tho.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Well it doesn't look like anyone's willing to take up the mantle for a help thread in the ds forum. 

To write a help thread or not that is the question, can i be arsed to type it out on a small screen, can i be bothered with its upkeep. Hmmmmm will have to think about it 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Sup.

This thread is too fast for me

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hey, ppero.. 
@juggs... copy paste the tinkys post and edit it

That's what I did.. just quote his post.. copy it.. edit it.. make s new thread ... done:angel: 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## werked (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



ppero196 said:


> Sup.
> 
> This thread is too fast for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I haven't seen you here in ages.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Hey, ppero..
> @juggs... copy paste the tinkys post and edit it
> 
> That's what I did.. just quote his post.. copy it.. edit it.. make s new thread ... done:angel:
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, but then there's the upkeep of the thread etc. I'm lazy by heart 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Greetings all.

I could make a help thread in the TMO SGSII forum, but at this point I think the op would have to read:
"This phone is old enough that all possible problems have been had.  Just search you lazy ****."

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Woah, checked my bank account (tax money was supposed to come in today). Over $16,000!!!  To put that into perspective, we had like .10 in there yesterday, somebody messed up bad, we were only supposed to get a little over $4,000...  bank is trying to fix it now, I was excited for a minute there...  btw, wife agreed that she would take anger management and parenting classes if I would do the same (already did anger management once when I was 18, I could use a refresher course )
> So I agreed, gonna start looking for classes today!!!  I'm actually pretty excited about it, this could be the fix we are looking for.............

Click to collapse



They say money doesn't buy happiness. They are wrong, money buys jet skis. Ever rudeness a jet ski? It's impossible not to smile when riding one. Anyhow, hope things turn out well for you, financially and domestically.



Ichigo said:


> Thanks for the homework advice.  I told the teacher I left it at home.

Click to collapse



No one else cares about your homework. 



Axis_Drummer said:


> Morning guys and gals. How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I gave up on getting a new vehicle. Instead I'm going to get a bike and a new phone, and a new PC/laptop. Sound reasonable?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! Might I suggest the SGSIII and a Harley Davidson Crossbones. Oh, and anything you get now that's new in regards to a PC laptop is going to come with WinD'ohs 8. Not bad, but I'll also suggest a Linux distro to dual boot from. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

^Herro Apex! How's things going in the states ?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> ^Herro Apex! How's things going in the states ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same sh¡t, different smell. 

How're things in Norway? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Same sh¡t, different smell.
> 
> How're things in Norway?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Well, cold. And everyday-ish 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Same sh¡t, different smell.
> 
> How're things in Norway?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Apexxx
Long time no see


le random signature o.o


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Yes! Might I suggest the SGSIII and a Harley Davidson Crossbones. Oh, and anything you get now that's new in regards to a PC laptop is going to come with WinD'ohs 8. Not bad, but I'll also suggest a Linux distro to dual boot from.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



SGSIII of coarse. I've already decided on that. And dude come on.. I'm meant for a Harley  There is no other. 

As for the PC.. it's still up in the air on what I'm willing to get. I may just let my Uncle set one up for me. The dude knows his stuff when it comes to that. But Dual boot/Ubuntu/Linux is going to be a definite. Know of any places and/or set ups I should look at? Or should I just get a custom one?  Too many questions. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Apexxx
> Long time no see
> 
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Busy week. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Busy week.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Been the same here 
I just got free yesterday

le random signature o.o


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> They say money doesn't buy happiness. They are wrong, money buys jet skis. Ever rudeness a jet ski?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Isn't that a Daniel Tosh joke? 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Europe and Asia sleeping.

USA is awake

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



ppero196 said:


> Europe and Asia sleeping.
> 
> USA is awake
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm awake 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Busy week.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Hope your not traveling to the northeast tomorrow. Huge winter storm coming  stay safe all my brothers in the northeast!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I feel kind of sick right now. Because, some **** on Facebook posted porn, and, I saw too much. My eyes! No, I didn't stare at the image.... I have an S3. Big screen..

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I feel kind of sick right now. Because, some **** on Facebook posted porn, and, I saw too much. My eyes! No, I didn't stare at the image.... I have an S3. Big screen..
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



You gay or something?


----------



## AndroidSlave (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> You gay or something?

Click to collapse



OK Joseph/jessica


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



asf58967 said:


> OK Joseph/jessica

Click to collapse



Joseph


----------



## AndroidSlave (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hory shet. This place is abandoned.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hory shet. This place is abandoned.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I'm still here. 
Yo veeman. Whenever(if) you read this, I have a question for you.


----------



## veeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm still here.
> Yo veeman. Whenever(if) you read this, I have a question for you.

Click to collapse



What's the question? :cyclops:


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> What's the question? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Ok. 
#1 How dare you?


----------



## veeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ok.
> #1 How dare you?

Click to collapse



Wat....


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> Wat....

Click to collapse



Lol idk. It's from a TV show I was watching. I forogt my real question.


----------



## veeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol idk. It's from a TV show I was watching. I forogt my real question.

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facepalm


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Lol. You never answered the question, v.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facepalm

Click to collapse



You nervous? 
btw i can type really fast abd accuartate sth hte soam time.(close enough)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> You nervous?
> btw i can type really fast abd accuartate sth hte soam time.(close enough)

Click to collapse



I'm going to hire someone to perform s vasectomy on you if you keep typing like that. Nothing personal. It's for the good of my country. :sly:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm going to hire someone to perform s vasectomy on you if you keep typing like that. Nothing personal. It's for the good of my country. :sly:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



It was speed typing on my kindle. I'm not very good at it.
*See this is how good I am at it.*
Edit: Strangely good^^^ 
Edit: The brown dog jumped over the black fox.
Wow. Good again!


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm going to hire someone to perform a vasectomy on you if you keep typing like that. Nothing personal. It's for the good of my country. :sly:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Doooo eeeeet... also, ftfy 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



prototype7 said:


> Doooo eeeeet... also, ftfy
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haven't seen you in a while. I assumed you died.


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> I haven't seen you in a while. I assumed you died.

Click to collapse



I posted here yesterday 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



prototype7 said:


> I posted here yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Proof or you're a liar and a witch. :sly:


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Proof or you're a liar and a witch. :sly:

Click to collapse



Meh, effort. Use the search if you care that much.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



prototype7 said:


> Meh, effort. Use the search if you care that much.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fine. I believe you... for now. :sly:
How are uoy?


----------



## veeman (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. You never answered the question, v.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



How dare I what?

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

So I am assuming the smoke from cutting oil on a lathe is not good to inhale. Because I was modifying a gear and I breathed a bunch of out in and now I have a headache.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Yeah, that happens.

How dare you breathe that lathe smoke? His question was sent from the future.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Where is everyone ...this thread has been completely dead for nearly 2 days 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Where is everyone ...this thread has been completely dead for nearly 2 days
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



I'm here buddy

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm here buddy
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



:highfive: 
How's it going?

le random signature o.o


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> You gay or something?

Click to collapse



Terrible inference.







asf58967 said:


> OK Joseph/jessica

Click to collapse




LOL. You pwned him nicely.






Prawesome said:


> Where is everyone ...this thread has been completely dead for nearly 2 days
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



I'm here. Did I tell you I ate a prawn last night?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Terrible inference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look out, Prajith, he's coming onto you. :what:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good morning people!.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Good morning people!.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello Martin. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hello Martin.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



How do you know my name...Jeremy?  :sly:

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> How do you know my name...Jeremy?  :sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, I know most people's names here.

For instance, veeman's real name is Cthulhu.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Look out, Prajith, he's coming onto you. :what:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yup.







jRi0T68 said:


> Lol, I know most people's names here.
> 
> For instance, veeman's real name is Cthulhu.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have I ever told you my name?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

Jeremy, I read your headphone buying thread, and does the S3 have a silly Yamaha DAC? Or a beautiful Wolfson?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I believe the US S3 has the Yamaha, whereas the Int'l. has Wolfson.  I also think the Galaxy Note 2 uses Wolfson.

Bear in mind, I typically remain in musical ecstasy strictly from my TMO SGSII, which is Yamaha. It's just that the Wolfson can do so much better. My Vibrant had much less audio noise through headphones than my GSII does.

If your source files aren't high quality, the difference is far less.

Edit: To expand on that, you have to take your whole system into account, from source files to player, on up to headphones.  If any of them are of noticeably low quality, you'll hear it.

If you're using 128 kbps mp3 files and low quality (not necessarily cheap) headphones, the quality DAC in your player might not be noticeable to you.

There is also much more to a player than the DAC being used.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## _Variable (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello all.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [GUIDE] Headphone/Earphone Buying*

Wtf? Tapatalk won't post where I want it to.


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good morning!

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [GUIDE] Headphone/Earphone Buying*

Tapatalk is trolling me bad right now. I keep posting in my headphone guide, it puts reply here.

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------

At ****ing last, lol.

I'm pretty proud of the quality of the information in that guide, though.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Tapatalk is trolling me bad right now. I keep posting in my headphone guide, it puts reply here.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had that the other day, I've managed to quote people's posts and post them all over the forum, gave up in the end and just left them where they were. Some of them do look really out of place though 

_ Contrary to popular belief, "Damn It" is not God's last name.
(Construction wall, Philadelphia, 1969) _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I just used " marks, lol. Problem solved.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## hoaxdream (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

good morning guys 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hi joy, been a while since I've noticed you here. How goes it?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning muffins 

_ Maybe this world is another planet's Hell.
- Aldous Huxley (1894-1963) _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _ Maybe this world is another planet's Hell.
> - Aldous Huxley (1894-1963) _

Click to collapse



Your sig. It could be worse. Maybe another world's hell is our heaven. :screwy:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1323218
MTM trolled  

le random signature o.o


----------



## veeman (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1323218
> MTM trolled
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



That's not even trolling. :-\


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> That's not even trolling. :-\

Click to collapse



Your mom's not even trolling!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Your mom's not even trolling!

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> That's not even trolling. :-\

Click to collapse



Who said it is?

le random signature o.o


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks again Samsung for saving my Xperia device with updates:
http://www.androidauthority.com/first-look-android-4-1-2-jelly-bean-running-on-galaxy-ace-2-154783/


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 8, 2013)

hai


----------



## cascabel (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

finally! signs of life! 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm here as well!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



deathnotice01 said:


> hai

Click to collapse



Hi Alan.
     Cas.
     Infy.

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I believe the US S3 has the Yamaha, whereas the Int'l. has Wolfson.  I also think the Galaxy Note 2 uses Wolfson.
> 
> Bear in mind, I typically remain in musical ecstasy strictly from my TMO SGSII, which is Yamaha. It's just that the Wolfson can do so much better. My Vibrant had much less audio noise through headphones than my GSII does.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh. Thanks. My name is Irshad by the way.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ahh. Thanks. My name is Irshad by the way.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Wolfson.
Or is it Yamaha now? 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ahh. Thanks. My name is Irshad by the way.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Hai, Irshad nice to meet you.
Hai, All nice to meet you all.

My wildfire s nearly got stolen.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Why the silence? 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Alan.
> Cas.
> Infy.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



your sig says it all. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Feb 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> your sig says it all.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lmao...hi guys.


off to watch water for elephants so bye


----------



## werked (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Because of my diet I must refrain from being tempted by muffins. I'll be back when I've lost 10 pounds.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Because of my diet I must refrain from being tempted by muffins. I'll be back when I've lost 10 pounds.

Click to collapse



OK old lady.
You be heading home now...
All the other seniors are already asleep 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hi, and bye. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Hi, and bye. See y'all tomorrow.

Click to collapse



OK itchy, go. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

What's up guys. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey Axis...

Re-watching Community... you?

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Axis...
> 
> Re-watching Community... you?
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Just woke up myself..
You should watch The Jackal. Its bad ass. Watched it again last night before crashing. Bruce Willis is a bad ass 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Just woke up myself..
> You should watch The Jackal. Its bad ass. Watched it again last night before crashing. Bruce Willis is a bad ass
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I read the book in high school...
It's about Carlos, right?

Bruce Willis is ALWAYS a bad ass. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I read the book in high school...
> It's about Carlos, right?
> 
> Bruce Willis is ALWAYS a bad ass.
> ...

Click to collapse



The movie is actually quite different. Watch it when you get a chance. No spoilers 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> The movie is actually quite different. Watch it when you get a chance. No spoilers
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Mmmkay... :thumbup:

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Axis...
> 
> Re-watching Community... you?
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Dude S04E01 released on Thursday


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Math teacher gone missing. 10 minutes and he still hasn't shown up.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Dude S04E01 released on Thursday

Click to collapse



Yo queefy

Watch "touch".. its a must watch serial:thumbup:

And ohai everyone.. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## AndroidSlave (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> So I am assuming the smoke from cutting oil on a lathe is not good to inhale. Because I was modifying a gear and I breathed a bunch of out in and now I have a headache.

Click to collapse



Veeman always inhaling the improper sht...go to your local dispensary


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Should I Pay full price for the s3? Would you guys?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello everyone.

Werked: crazy werked is crazy. Muffins have no calories when only spoken to and not eaten. Besides, you women rarely need to lose the weight that you think you do.

Axis: The Jackal is awesome. I want his van, compete with all accessories and an Android app to replace computer.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Should I Pay full price for the s3? Would you guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I got mine for a dollar... If I had to pay full price for a phone, I'd get the nexus 4, but I couldn't do that since I'm on vzw

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Werked: crazy werked is crazy. Muffins have no calories when only spoken to and not eaten. Besides, you women rarely need to lose the weight that you think you do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You want a mini van??

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Should I Pay full price for the s3? Would you guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I would...

le random signature o.o


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



prototype7 said:


> I got mine for a dollar... If I had to pay full price for a phone, I'd get the nexus 4, but I couldn't do that since I'm on vzw
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think the S3 is better honestly. I've heard good things about both, but I know the S3 can be a beast. And I'm looking to get the phone today, not wait 

I'm sick and tired of my Atrix2, and no upgrade for another 6 months. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I think the S3 is better honestly. I've heard good things about both, but I know the S3 can be a beast. And I'm looking to get the phone today, not wait
> 
> I'm sick and tired of my Atrix2, and no upgrade for another 6 months.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the s3 yesterday,  this thing is so amazing I havent even rooted yet...  but I most likely will today... 14 hours in battery, just under 3 hours screen on time and still 40% battery, im very impressed with the performance also...  only bad thing is im so used to my hardware keyboard so not having one will take some getting used to.... and hey everyone, hows it going today...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I got the s3 yesterday,  this thing is so amazing I havent even rooted yet...  but I most likely will today...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is it smooth stock? No lag etc?
If I get it, I won't root and ROM for at least a week. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I think the S3 is better honestly. I've heard good things about both, but I know the S3 can be a beast. And I'm looking to get the phone today, not wait
> 
> I'm sick and tired of my Atrix2, and no upgrade for another 6 months.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It might be better, but buying it full price it's like 3 times the price... if you want it that bad, by all means go for it, I probably wouldn't though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



prototype7 said:


> It might be better, but buying it full price it's like 3 times the price... if you want it that bad, by all means go for it, I probably wouldn't though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can upgrade to it now, but not with a full discount. It'd be like 350 I think. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Is it smooth stock? No lag etc?
> If I get it, I won't root and ROM for at least a week.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Check m y edit above...  and no, no lag ive noticed....  yet...  running it through the grinder before I root  it also

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Check m y edit above...  and no, no lag ive noticed....  yet...  running it through the grinder before I root  it also
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool :thumbup:
What service provider? Out of curiosity. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Cool :thumbup:
> What service provider? Out of curiosity.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sprint

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Yo queefy
> 
> Watch "touch".. its a must watch serial:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Supernatural Ripoff


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good evening folks 

@axis,try to get a bit off the s3 it's a year old and the s4 is due out soon. Push the fact you could get an n4 cheaper blah blah blah

_ Maybe this world is another planet's Hell.
- Aldous Huxley (1894-1963) _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Good evening folks
> 
> @axis,try to get a bit off the s3 it's a year old and the s4 is due out soon. Push the fact you could get an n4 cheaper blah blah blah
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will they negotiate? Cause I can definitely get worked up with those situations ha. The people that work with these companies seem to be f'ing morons when it comes to that. Any trick they can pull they will..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Sprint
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll pop in the forums and say hi then ha. I'll be on AT&T

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Will they negotiate? Cause I can definitely get worked up with those situations ha. The people that work with these companies seem to be f'ing morons when it comes to that. Any trick they can pull they will..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



If you've got cash in your hand most places will negotiate, you just have to talk to a manager rather than a pleb. 

_ Maybe this world is another planet's Hell.
- Aldous Huxley (1894-1963) _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> If you've got cash in your hand most places will negotiate, you just have to talk to a manager rather than a pleb.
> 
> _ Maybe this world is another planet's Hell.
> - Aldous Huxley (1894-1963) _

Click to collapse



I will surely try my friend. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> You want a mini van??
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Just for what Bruce put in the back. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

It's drinking time!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Just for what Bruce put in the back.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hell yea, I'll second that 


Also, I just walked out of the store with my S3!!!  it's on like donkey Kong 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea, I'll second that
> 
> 
> Also, I just walked out of the store with my S3!!!  it's on like donkey Kong
> ...

Click to collapse



You got a new phone? Nice!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Congrats, axis.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkvhe8okP8c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 9, 2013)

*crickets*


----------



## werked (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



deathnotice01 said:


> *crickets*

Click to collapse



Yup. I hear um.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 9, 2013)

werked said:


> Yup. I hear um.

Click to collapse



yup,
pretty nice to know it's british cricket season,
or is it?


----------



## Apex (Feb 9, 2013)

I wish I had access to xda's marketplace. I want to offload my One S...


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 9, 2013)

Power keeps flickering on/off. Gonna be an early night, me thinks.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Supernatural Ripoff

Click to collapse



View attachment 1714328







deathnotice01 said:


> yup,
> pretty nice to know it's british cricket season,
> or is it?

Click to collapse



image fail.jpg

Congrats axis!

Hi apex eep

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey pres....


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> I wish I had access to xda's marketplace. I want to offload my One S...

Click to collapse



How much you want for it I might have somebody that is interested

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Wow, I was missing out for sure 

This is great. I'm like a kid at Christmas time 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Supernatural Ripoff

Click to collapse



You watch Supernatural?


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



deathnotice01 said:


> *crickets*

Click to collapse



They're all frozen.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> They're all frozen.

Click to collapse



Oh, Frosty!


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Oh, Frosty!

Click to collapse



Frosty the snowman, had a great big carrot for a nose. But someone ate his nose and now he doesn't have one.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> Frosty the snowman, had a great big carrot for a nose. But someone ate his nose and now he doesn't have one.

Click to collapse



How's his eyes looking?


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> How's his eyes looking?

Click to collapse



He has coal eyes. But someone used it to make a fire.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Wow, I was missing out for sure
> 
> This is great. I'm like a kid at Christmas time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know what you mean brother I felt the same way

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> He has coal eyes. But someone used it to make a fire.

Click to collapse



Wow. People these days.  His nose still bright orange?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hi.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I know what you mean brother I felt the same way
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So what if it's a year old. It's brand new to me 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Hi.

Click to collapse



How are you this evening?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## cascabel (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

hey there bros, bd, itchy, etc. how does one get up at 5am?  

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> hey there bros, bd, itchy, etc. how does one get up at 5am?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Will power.  Or an alarm clock. I have to wake up at 5am for school. I go to bed around 1/2am, so I have trouble getting up.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> hey there bros, bd, itchy, etc. how does one get up at 5am?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I get up at 3am because I must.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Will power.  Or an alarm clock. I have to wake up at 5am for school. I go to bed around 1/2am, so I have trouble getting up.

Click to collapse



yeah, i go to sleep around that time, too.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> I get up at 3am because I must.

Click to collapse



oh yeah. i forgot. but you stay up late, too, right? 

i guess my problem is that i'm so used to waking up late (9-10am). been trying to sleep earlier than usual the past few days, but no luck. i have to get up at 5am starting on monday (new schedule)  :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> yeah, i go to sleep around that time, too.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I stay up late because I cannot sleep


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> So what if it's a year old. It's brand new to me
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



What phone did you have before?

I'm still on my SGSII and have no desire for anything currently out there. Running AOKP JB, it's just that good.  When SGSIV comes out, I'm going to have to buy my wife some very nice shoes/purse so that I'm owed the upgrade. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> What phone did you have before?
> 
> I'm still on my SGSII and have no desire for anything currently out there. Running AOKP JB, it's just that good.  When SGSIV comes out, I'm going to have to buy my wife some very nice shoes/purse so that I'm owed the upgrade.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the Motorola Atrix 2. It's a damn good phone but I was being sporadic today so decided to get this one 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Wow. People these days.  His nose still bright orange?

Click to collapse



No, it was eaten.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello all,


 Axis, theres this thing called SDS on the S3 where the emmc chip will randomly die out.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Wow just played black ops 2 for the first time in 3d, one word, INSANE!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Axis, theres this thing called SDS on the S3 where the emmc chip will randomly die out.
> ...

Click to collapse



that has been fixed on most if not all the newer models

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

There's a way to check if yours suffers from that also I will find it and pm it to you

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> There's a way to check if yours suffers from that also I will find it and pm it to you
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Please do, that's not good news to me 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Please do, that's not good news to me
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



The latest firmware patch Samsung released has supposedly fixed this issue but there is an app on the play store that checks for you... read here for more info and for the link to the app....... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34141825

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

just checked, mine is clean

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*






Mines clean as well it says..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Mines clean as well it says..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was getting nervous there for a bit ha. Thanks for the link :beer:

Should I do the software update?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I was getting nervous there for a bit ha. Thanks for the link :beer:
> 
> Should I do the software update?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're good you're good I would think

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> If you're good you're good I would think
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Right, but do you know if it's a JB update? And if so have you taken it? Just curious, not trying to turn this into the s3 chat thread 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Right, but do you know if it's a JB update? And if so have you taken it? Just curious, not trying to turn this into the s3 chat thread
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I did take the jb update... Not sure if that was the update our not... but if the app said you're in the clear I wouldn't worry too much about it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




FlyGurl said:


>

Click to collapse



??? Or should I even ask

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I did take the jb update... Not sure if that was the update our not... but if the app said you're in the clear I wouldn't worry too much about it
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Word. I'll the into it. 
So how are things man? Good I hope 

@FlyGurl: what's wrong? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Word. I'll the into it.
> So how are things man? Good I hope
> 
> @FlyGurl: what's wrong?
> ...

Click to collapse



Better than a few days ago, so I'll take it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

@axis & Chris... this is the thread you guys talking about?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2048511 

Root exploit issue?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> @axis & Chris... this is the thread you guys talking about?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2048511
> 
> Root exploit issue?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo, and no I don't think so 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yo, and no I don't think so
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hmmm.. my bad

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Hmmm.. my bad
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



All good brother. How are you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I did take the jb update... Not sure if that was the update our not... but if the app said you're in the clear I wouldn't worry too much about it
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




No Idk apparently I am a horrible whore because sparky can't trust me. I've never betrayed him but it doesn't matter


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> No Idk apparently I am a horrible whore because sparky can't trust me. I've never betrayed him but it doesn't matter

Click to collapse



It's easier to feel less guilty about things you've done when you can make someone else believe they've wronged you.

Don't buy into any lies. They may easily be born from his guilt.

And hi everybody.

Edit: My wife has that technique down, but frequently just uses it to make me feel guilty about not doing more for her, so she either won't feel guilty about the unbalance, or so she doesn't have to show genuine appreciation.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> You watch Supernatural?

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes I do








Deadly. said:


> Hmmm.. my bad
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Sup


----------



## odetoandroid (Feb 9, 2013)

wheres my idiot in 30 minutes or less? :cyclops:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good morning guys!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> All good brother. How are you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




QuantumFoam said:


> Yes. Yes I do
> 
> 
> Sup

Click to collapse



 from last 2+ months its just been exams exams... i had enough.. tomorrow, one last is there.. but, apart from that.. everything else is good..



How are you QF , axis?




odetoandroid said:


> wheres my idiot in 30 minutes or less? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



we sent you a mirror this time to make it a special case sir.


JK bro




InfinityFTW said:


> Good morning guys!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



good afternoon infinity.. what's up?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> @axis & Chris... this is the thread you guys talking about?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2048511
> 
> Root exploit issue?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, have never used a one-click solution for rooting, that's just lazy 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Nope, have never used a one-click solution for rooting, that's just lazy
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I guess I'm lazy 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> from last 2+ months its just been exams exams... i had enough.. tomorrow, one last is there.. but, apart from that.. everything else is good..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just playing some DayZ. What about you?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good morning everyone

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Nope, have never used a one-click solution for rooting, that's just lazy
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



One of the advantages of Gingerbread.







Axis_Drummer said:


> I guess I'm lazy
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




Me too, I hate bricks.
__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning devstaff..


flastnoles11 said:


> Nope, have never used a one-click solution for rooting, that's just lazy
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who said anything about 1 click root


It was about a bug in Samsung exynos chips... that was not about rooting... 

The side effects of skimming posts while reading




InfinityFTW said:


> Just playing some DayZ. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm just about to take noon nap


OptimusLove said:


> One of the advantages of Gingerbread.
> 
> Me too, I hate bricks.
> __________________
> ...

Click to collapse



which I never used! 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Morning devstaff..
> 
> 
> Who said anything about 1 click root
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you flash roms day one.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Should I change my sig to blue? It actually looks good on the S3.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Should I change my sig to blue? It actually looks good on the S3..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yes, god yes. Change it please

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Yes, god yes. Change it please
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



I knew what your answer would be 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I knew what your answer would be
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



So much better, the exynos thing was something that chainfire was able to fix with an app, the side effect was that he gained root with the fix. It's not really a one click. 

You should read more, it's actually write interesting

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> So much better, the exynos thing was something that chainfire was able to fix with an app, the side effect was that he gained root with the fix. It's not really a one click.
> 
> You should read more, it's actually write interesting
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Yea I read that thread. I was just saying that I am lazy about that, and if there's a one click method, I take that route. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Sup frattees

le random signature o.o


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Sup frattees
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Hey man. Up for the day already?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey man. Up for the day already?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Up for the day? 
Its 12 in here and I am back from school after exams  lol
Hows it going Axis? Enjoying your s3?

le random signature o.o


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Up for the day?
> Its 12 in here and I am back from school after exams  lol
> Hows it going Axis? Enjoying your s3?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Well it's 4:30 AM here 
And yes.. yes I am 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea I read that thread. I was just saying that I am lazy about that, and if there's a one click method, I take that route.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You lazy son of a b. 

I only ever used a one click once, when i first signed up i rooted my desire s via htcdev then i used the one click to freeze sense just to see what it was like (first Android and all that) other than that i use adb. I'm looking at getting the s3 myself. Gonna have to get my head around the whole odin thing. Definitely going to go down the mobile odin route though. Just wish 4ext was available for Samsung. 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> You lazy son of a b.
> 
> I only ever used a one click once, when i first signed up i rooted my desire s via htcdev then i used the one click to freeze sense just to see what it was like (first Android and all that) other than that i use adb. I'm looking at getting the s3 myself. Gonna have to get my head around the whole odin thing. Definitely going to go down the mobile odin route though. Just wish 4ext was available for Samsung.
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Yea, this is my first Samsung device. I've used Motorola, htc and Sony also. And BlackBerry at one time before my android days. So this is honestly new to me. I've got a lot of reading to do 


And yes, I admit to being lazy 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea, this is my first Samsung device. I've used Motorola, htc and Sony also. And BlackBerry at one time before my android days. So this is honestly new to me. I've got a lot of reading to do
> 
> 
> And yes, I admit to being lazy
> ...

Click to collapse



I have used Odin with ny Note II and TAB 2. It worked perfectly

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> I have used Odin with ny Note II and TAB 2. It worked perfectly
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea it seems fairly easy to use. I've been reading on it for awhile. 

I really should crash soon though I'm pushing 48 hours 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I think odin will brick my phone...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> I think odin will brick my phone...
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends. On what you do with it

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Well it's 4:30 AM here
> And yes.. yes I am
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lol
Time difference :'D

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning prawsome

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Morning prawsome
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Morning
Hows it going?

le random signature o.o


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Yo peeps! Power has been out since 10pm last night(its 5am now). This blizzard sucks. Oh and its 56 degrees in my house 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



eep2378 said:


> Yo peeps! Power has been out since 10pm last night(its 5am now). This blizzard sucks. Oh and its 56 degrees in my house
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Sent from...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Morning
> Hows it going?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Slow
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm

Anyone know of any good vpn service for android? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> Sent from...
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Google it 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



eep2378 said:


> Google it
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Lawl.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Cutified the meme from last page.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

O





OptimusLove said:


> Lawl.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously? Stop this ^^^^^
How many times does it have to be repeated? :banghead:

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Lawl.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Oooh she posted Lawl. I can't imagine what brilliance that requires. What talent hides in there . Pray, do share some if your extreme psychological knowledge


----------



## roofrider (Feb 9, 2013)

Is xda really slow for everyone today? Or is it just my internet?


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Is xda really slow for everyone today? Or is it just my internet?

Click to collapse



Yay another fellow slow internet user

1 mbps here.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Is xda really slow for everyone today? Or is it just my internet?

Click to collapse



I am on tthe app, nothing for me

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Feb 9, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Yay another fellow slow internet user
> 
> 1 mbps here.

Click to collapse



Today mine seems to be the same too. 



Prawesome said:


> I am on tthe app, nothing for me

Click to collapse



bsnl screws up sometimes.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Today mine seems to be the same too.
> 
> 
> 
> bsnl screws up sometimes.

Click to collapse



Yep 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> O
> 
> Seriously? Stop this ^^^^^
> How many times does it have to be repeated? :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning grumpy, whose side of the bed did you fall out of today 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## undercover (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning grumpy, whose side of the bed did you fall out of today
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Bottom me thinks.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Bottom me thinks.

Click to collapse



Morning stranger, how's you this miserable looking day 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> O
> 
> Seriously? Stop this ^^^^^
> How many times does it have to be repeated? :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



have some bacon QF, you're a bit toasty today aren't cha?


i have 2mbps here but the ping is killing me

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Morning stranger, how's you this miserable looking day
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



hey jiggly,

hey everyone

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Morning stranger, how's you this miserable looking day
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



hey jiggly,

hey everyone

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Morning stranger, how's you this miserable looking day
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



hey jiggly,

hey everyone


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



deathnotice01 said:


> have some bacon QF, you're a bit toasty today aren't cha?
> 
> 
> i have 2mbps here but the ping is killing me
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning, is this ^^^^deliberate 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Morning grumpy, whose side of the bed did you fall out of today
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Didn't sleep :banghead:

@Alan : No.jpg


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning, is this ^^^^deliberate
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



my ping has failed me and posted everytime i hit refresh



QuantumFoam said:


> Didn't sleep :banghead:
> 
> @Alan : No.jpg

Click to collapse



lay off the coffee then, and get some shadai


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 9, 2013)

Trying to build a kernel, anybody know how to add CWM to the kernel?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



devstaff said:


> Trying to build a kernel, anybody know how to add CWM to the kernel?

Click to collapse



Deadly will know


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 9, 2013)

Anybody that have seen the movie TPB Afk?

Anyways if you havent, here it is:


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Deadly will know

Click to collapse



Dude y u no talk with me?

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



devstaff said:


> Anybody that have seen the movie TPB Afk?
> 
> Anyways if you havent, here it is:

Click to collapse



Fail.com

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



X8invisible said:


> Dude y u no talk with me?
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*

Click to collapse



Bad mood me thinks...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Is xda really slow for everyone today? Or is it just my internet?

Click to collapse



The app does seem slow for me at times. It was the same yesterday I think

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## undercover (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning stranger, how's you this miserable looking day
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Morning juggs and everyone else. My day is ok, miserable, usual. How's yours?


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Morning juggs and everyone else. My day is ok, miserable, usual. How's yours?

Click to collapse



Mine is just starting, but I'm exhausted from this work week. I bet I worked harder in the last 4 days than I did in the previous 3 weeks.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Morning juggs and everyone else. My day is ok, miserable, usual. How's yours?

Click to collapse



Well we are all ill, and the noobs on the venom rom thread are still complaining that is not working, i think it's to do with bad flashes through cwm. Otherwise not bad 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Fail.com
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Why? I thought is "okay"

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Why? I thought is "okay"
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



It wasn't showing up till now, i take it back 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> I guess you flash roms day one.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



nope.. we had to flash zip via stock recovery to get root.. (Samsung.. has stock recovery  )




Axis_Drummer said:


> I knew what your answer would be
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:thumbup: finally! About time you got fed up of it




Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea it seems fairly easy to use. I've been reading on it for awhile.
> 
> I really should crash soon though I'm pushing 48 hours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it is easy for people who read and see what they are doing.. without just clicking "next" " next"..

You & juggs would be fine.. and also this vvvvv




ppero196 said:


> Depends. On what you do with it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






Prawesome said:


> Hmm
> 
> Anyone know of any good vpn service for android?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg




QuantumFoam said:


> O
> 
> Seriously? Stop this ^^^^^
> How many times does it have to be repeated? :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



grumpy QF is grumpy




roofrider said:


> Today mine seems to be the same too.
> 
> 
> 
> bsnl screws up *all the *times.

Click to collapse



FTFY

and yes.. its slow today.. idea3g..






deathnotice01 said:


> have some bacon QF, you're a bit toasty today aren't cha?
> 
> 
> i have 2mbps here but the ping is killing me
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Alan.. you could have edited it

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Morning juggs and everyone else. My day is ok, miserable, usual. How's yours?

Click to collapse



At least you didn't get TWO FEET of snow dropped on ya.........


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> nope.. we had to flash zip via stock recovery to get root.. (Samsung.. has stock recovery  )
> 
> 
> :thumbup: finally! About time you got fed up of it
> ...

Click to collapse



Will i be able to do the same on my tab?

(The flashing)

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> Will i be able to do the same on my tab?
> 
> (The flashing)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which tab?
You should see different rooting methods in your tab forum section.. if there is one.. sure.. because it didn't work with s3 mini.. they have changed signature of zip files used in stock recovery.. AFAIK..
But its possible if ifs there ..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Which tab?
> You should see different rooting methods in your tab forum section.. if there is one.. sure.. because it didn't work with z3 mini.. they have changed signature of zip files used in stock recovery.. AFAIK..
> But its possible if ifs there ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We have cf auto root and cwm root.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

What's been going on lately? I haven't been very active on xda.


----------



## undercover (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well we are all ill, and the noobs on the venom rom thread are still complaining that is not working, i think it's to do with bad flashes through cwm. Otherwise not bad
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Should have used 4EXT.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> We have cf auto root and cwm root.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



cwm root is similar to what I used..






veeman said:


> What's been going on lately? I haven't been very active on xda.

Click to collapse



latter part is quite obvious 
You didn't have to sat it out loud

What's up..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Should have used 4EXT.

Click to collapse



Well I've been saying this all along but not many listen. I'm close to just leaving the thread be and just testing the rom because it works fine on my phone.  I don't have any of the issues anyone else does, saying that i never have half the issues reported on any rom I've tried 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Apex (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> How much you want for it I might have somebody that is interested
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd be willing to part with it for a bill. It's stock, no mods, no nothing. Box, cables, manuals, the whole enchilada. 





Axis_Drummer said:


> I had the Motorola Atrix 2. It's a damn good phone but I was being sporadic today so decided to get this one
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Congrats on the SGSIII! It's a bad m'fer. 




QuantumFoam said:


> O
> 
> Seriously? Stop this ^^^^^
> How many times does it have to be repeated? :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Some people just never learn. 

Also, g'morning all! 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> I'd be willing to part with it for a bill. It's stock, no mods, no nothing. Box, cables, manuals, the whole enchilada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning Apex.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> I'd be willing to part with it for a bill. It's stock, no mods, no nothing. Box, cables, manuals, the whole enchilada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll post you a dollar bill but you'll have to pay postage 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> cwm root is similar to what I used..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The ceiling?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> The ceiling?

Click to collapse



you mean roofrider?
he's gone for now


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



deathnotice01 said:


> you mean roofrider?
> he's gone for now

Click to collapse



I thought his name was refrigerator.


----------



## Apex (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'll post you a dollar bill but you'll have to pay postage
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Silly Englishman, an "American bill" ($100.00 USD)...


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> The ceiling?

Click to collapse



You are not sure about whats above you... i didnt expect you to be having trouble with such matters.. 



deathnotice01 said:


> you mean roofrider?
> he's gone for now

Click to collapse



He still lurks here
and makes you think he is gone..:silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> I thought his name was refrigerator.

Click to collapse



No, he's roofrider, not fridgerider 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No, he's roofrider, not fridgerider
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



when will you fix your GPS & app sig?? :silly:

Dont you think its about time you fix them :sly::sly:


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> You are not sure about whats above you... i didnt expect you to be having trouble with such matters..
> 
> He still lurks here
> and makes you think he is gone..:silly:

Click to collapse



I'm blind. 

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> No, he's roofrider, not fridgerider
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



No. It's refrigerator. Don't lie to me.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Silly Englishman, an "American bill" ($100.00 USD)...

Click to collapse



Worth a shot i suppose 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## werked (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

*slowly opens door.... Tiptoes into kitchen.... Grabs a muffin off the counter.... RUNS LIKE HELL*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm here and i'm not a refrigerator! 
And there is a muffin thief on the loose!!  

Ok, 2nd half is on, so i'm off for now.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> *slowly opens door.... Tiptoes into kitchen.... Grabs a muffin off the counter.... RUNS LIKE HELL*

Click to collapse



Take as many as you want, Mrs. Boss


----------



## cascabel (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Take as many as you want, Mrs. Boss

Click to collapse



ask her to take some muffins from the kiddie jar. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> when will you fix your GPS & app sig?? :silly:
> 
> Dont you think its about time you fix them :sly::sly:

Click to collapse




Like you said in WA, mind your own......  jk







werked said:


> *slowly opens door.... Tiptoes into kitchen.... Grabs a muffin off the counter.... RUNS LIKE HELL*

Click to collapse



 
*calls apex* scolds him telling him to teach his cyber wife manners 

le random signature o.o


----------



## cascabel (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Like you said in WA, mind your own......  jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



don't you know the wife is the boss in this house? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Like you said in WA, mind your own......  jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who do you think wears the trousers? 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> don't you know the wife is the boss in this house?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Orly? 







jugg1es said:


> Who do you think wears the trousers?
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Both men and women  Especially essential for men 

le random signature o.o


----------



## undercover (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well I've been saying this all along but not many listen. I'm close to just leaving the thread be and just testing the rom because it works fine on my phone.  I don't have any of the issues anyone else does, saying that i never have half the issues reported on any rom I've tried
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



I call it "user error". I dislike cwm, it always causes some sort of problems. So mix them two together and bang, rom full of bugs and thread full of issues. Good thing about help thread (and I made a point of not helping outside of it in Q&A) I'd that people who ask questions there actually listen to your suggestions, this way you can help them in a quick and efficient way.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Just a little bit of snow....






Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Apex (Feb 9, 2013)

Old Folks Home updated. If you're old enough, and grumpy enough, I'll add you to the OP.

Lemme know...


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> I call it "user error". I dislike cwm, it always causes some sort of problems. So mix them two together and bang, rom full of bugs and thread full of issues. Good thing about help thread (and I made a point of not helping outside of it in Q&A) I'd that people who ask questions there actually listen to your suggestions, this way you can help them in a quick and efficient way.

Click to collapse



I know and i am sorely tempted to make one, but 3 things stand in my way





1 I'm lazy 


















2 I'm lazy 



















3 to be honest my bbcoding isn't up to scratch for the links i want to put up and im lazy enough to know that i might neglect the op a little 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

@juggs... have you ever clicked "bbcode" word which has yellow color in bottom of xda pages in browser? That's a quick way to get it.. and its not that hard to format threads.. and you just think you are lazy... your way of answering the questions shows that you aren't "that much" lazy as you think you are..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> @juggs... have you ever clicked "bbcode" word which has yellow color in bottom of xda pages in browser? That's a quick way to get it.. and its not that hard to format threads.. and you just think you are lazy... your way of answering the questions shows that you aren't "that much" lazy as you think you are..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



He's always on the app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> @juggs... have you ever clicked "bbcode" word which has yellow color in bottom of xda pages in browser? That's a quick way to get it.. and its not that hard to format threads.. and you just think you are lazy... your way of answering the questions shows that you aren't "that much" lazy as you think you are..
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I haven't clicked on the yellow bbcode because i never see it, I'm always on the app so the thread would be done on the app hence i refer to point 1 and 2, 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> He's always on the app

Click to collapse



So am i

But you do visit via PC once ina week atleast or you can always open in browser..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> So am i
> 
> But you do visit via PC once ina week atleast or you can always open in browser..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yada Yada Yada, I'm going to end up doing this aren't i:screwy:

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Wolfson.
> Or is it Yamaha now?
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Silly Samsung







4D1L said:


> Hai, Irshad nice to meet you.
> Hai, All nice to meet you all.
> 
> My wildfire s nearly got stolen.
> ...

Click to collapse



How? Mine already got stolen... Someone should neuter that retard...

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Yada Yada Yada, I'm going to end up doing this aren't i:screwy:
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Yup... its not like you can't or you don't want to.. its just, you think you are lazy..

You need a kick every now and then.. as Jeremy said.. vvvv




jRi0T68 said:


> The cure is someone to kick you in the arse periodically.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



And I see axis peeping on thread 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Yup... its not like you can't or you don't want to.. its just, you think you are lazy..
> 
> You need a kick every now and then.. as Jeremy said.. vvvv
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apex is always peeping on the thread 

I'll see if i can borrow a lappy tonight off the father in law until i get a new cpu and i might make a start on one i suppose 



Might. 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Apex is always peeping on the thread
> 
> I'll see if i can borrow a lappy tonight off the father in law until i get a new cpu and i might make a start on one i suppose
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Might looks like mighty to me..

And btw... juggs... drunk or just eyes wearing out on ya?

Its axis I said.. not apex

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Might looks like mighty to me..
> 
> And btw... juggs... drunk or just eyes wearing out on ya?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eyes, definitely eyes. I've a 32 inch tv and i can't read the tvguide on it from 7 feet away 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## undercover (Feb 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Yada Yada Yada, I'm going to end up doing this aren't i:screwy:
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Don't start Help Thread yet. I'll explain in PM later why.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Eyes, definitely eyes. I've a 32 inch tv and i can't read the tvguide on it from 7 feet away
> 
> _  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

Click to collapse



Time for an eye test
My experience though, NEVER use specs, you are doomed forever if you do, the power just keeps on increasing and never decreases

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Feb 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Time for an eye test
> My experience though, NEVER use specs, you are doomed forever if you do, the power just keeps on increasing and never decreases
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Lol wait till you're 18 or 20 and your perspective on that will change.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Don't start Help Thread yet. I'll explain in PM later why.

Click to collapse



The desire s Q&A needs one, you've only to look down the q&a thread titles to realise this 

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Lol wait till you're 18 or 20 and your perspective on that will change.

Click to collapse



I am almost 18 and I have a power of 3.5

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Feb 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am almost 18 and I have a power of 3.5
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Been there, 20-21 at least then. 

And btw it increases because you are growing, stop growing then!!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Been there, 20-21 at least then.

Click to collapse



My cousin who is 25 suffers the same fate 

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Feb 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> My cousin who is 25 suffers the same fate
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Chk my edit. :cyclops:


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Chk my edit. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Stop growing? But that would mean, my....





my....







my...  
Would stop growing 

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Feb 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Stop growing? But that would mean, my....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But do prawns even have those? 

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

Found you prawn!
You sure are one of a kind.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> But do prawns even have those?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks like someone fused a prawn with the Mafia 

le random signature o.o


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Haven't been on XDA for ages 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Haven't been on XDA for ages
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Hey tezlar! What's up?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Hey tezlar! What's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I had a huge burger!  and I'm learning to type with a dvorak keyboard



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Apex (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Apex *is* always a' peeping. :sly:

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Apex *is* always a' peeping. :sly:
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I know :sly:

_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------

Ctm posting uccw skins  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37780450 it's actually quite nice :thumbup:
_  "The box said 'Required Windows 95 or better'. So, I installed LINUX."  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> And I see axis peeping on thread
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly:
Where..? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Feb 10, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> :sly::sly::sly:
> Where..?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



In the windows.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> In the windows.

Click to collapse



I'm calling the cops.  He's looking at me in my delicates.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Feb 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm calling the cops.  He's looking at me in my delicates.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Thank Jeebus for sweatpants.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

It's cross-dress Saturday night out here. Doesn't everyone do that?  No?

Damn. Now I feel like a weirdo.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> It's cross-dress Saturday night out here. Doesn't everyone do that?  No?
> 
> Damn. Now I feel like a weirdo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat...


----------



## Apex (Feb 10, 2013)

Flashing Slim Rom 4.2.1 RC.2 Official, in 3... 2... 1...

Hope the WiFi tether isn't broken in this version. I would like to try another ROM, aside from the Slim/CM ones. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Apex (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Flashing Slim Rom 4.2.1 RC.2 Official, in 3... 2... 1...
> 
> Hope the WiFi tether isn't broken in this version. I would like to try another ROM, aside from the Slim/CM ones. Anyone? Bueller?

Click to collapse



Works, Apex haz a happy nao! 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Do you have at&t apex? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Works, Apex haz a happy nao!
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



What phone?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Do you have at&t apex?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Looks like it... S3? Try carbon, it's great and has a lot of the save features as slim, plus more. Really stable too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Been busy giving my son's phone the uccw treatment, with design cues he requested in return for numerous choirs he did.







Simple, quick, free.

notbad.jpg

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Hey tezlar! What's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



His name is Testosterone. Read the op.







jRi0T68 said:


> Been busy giving my son's phone the uccw treatment, with design cues he requested in return for numerous choirs he did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. That's funny.



Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Funny?  I thought it looked pretty damn cool for a kid's phone.  Nobody else at his school has that kind of swagger going on. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Funny?  I thought it looked pretty damn cool for a kid's phone.  Nobody else at his school has that kind of swagger going on.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Which phone?  I mean your son's 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Funny?  I thought it looked pretty damn cool for a kid's phone.  Nobody else at his school has that kind of swagger going on.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That is cool. :thumbup: was he stoked to see it? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I find your lack of posts disturbing! 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Tezlastorme said:


> I find your lack of posts disturbing!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Who? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning cupcakes 

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Morning cupcakes
> 
> _ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _

Click to collapse



Morning juggs 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning infinity

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Which phone?  I mean your son's
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



He's got my old vibrant.







Axis_Drummer said:


> That is cool. :thumbup: was he stoked to see it?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It blew his ****ing mind! (Which I said in the voice of Adam Sandler's "buffoon", a la "The buffoon's date with the high school valedictorian".

Of course, I couldn't leave him with a phone like that when mine was still the same, so...






Alignments are off in screen shot because everything shifted when I deleted a page I no longer needed.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> He's got my old vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UCCW? 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> UCCW?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Morning prawsome 

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Morning prawsome
> 
> _ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _

Click to collapse



Morning 

le random signature o.o

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------

Quick, get in before the lock
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2141582 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I hate it when search is down, tapatalk becomes virtually unusable with no participated:banghead::banghead::banghead: also is xda on go slow today? 

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## undercover (Feb 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I hate it when search is down, tapatalk becomes virtually unusable with no participated:banghead::banghead::banghead: also is xda on go slow today?
> 
> _ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _

Click to collapse



Way around it. Subscribe to every thread you frequently visit, this way when search is down you can use favourites tab


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



undercover said:


> Way around it. Subscribe to every thread you frequently visit, this way when search is down you can use favourites tab

Click to collapse



No..... Im not subscribing to all the threads I'm helping in just because search is down. And i don't want my list filed up with the ones I've made one comment in. My favourites is too big as it is, a lot of it is apps and stuff in keeping an eye on during its development. 

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> I hate it when search is down, tapatalk becomes virtually unusable with no participated:banghead::banghead::banghead: also is xda on go slow today?
> 
> _ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _

Click to collapse



I agree 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Few will get the reference


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 10, 2013)

hey guys check out my cool new desktop layouts


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Alan, the last one rocks 
What is it? Rainmeter?

le random signature o.o


----------



## werked (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Yup, last one is super cool. I wantz one. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Alan, the last one rocks
> What is it? Rainmeter?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



yerp,
wrmz for rainmeter

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------




werked said:


> Yup, last one is super cool. I wantz one.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Link to another dimension


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Booooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeedddddddddd.com

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm watching Kill Bill vol.1. Tarantino is a genious


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Funny?  I thought it looked pretty damn cool for a kid's phone.  Nobody else at his school has that kind of swagger going on.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



No no no! Yeah, it is cool. But, I meant that it's funny how you offered him a device theme if he did his chores.







Prawesome said:


> Morning
> 
> le random signature o.o
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Arghhh! Lol prawn. It didn't get locked. It was deleted. XDA app asked me to relog lol. It had a fit when it was deleted. What was it?






jugg1es said:


> I hate it when search is down, tapatalk becomes virtually unusable with no participated:banghead::banghead::banghead: also is xda on go slow today?
> 
> _ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _

Click to collapse




I know right. I always go on Participated. 






QuantumFoam said:


> Few will get the reference

Click to collapse




I don't get it.  enlighten me






jugg1es said:


> Booooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeedddddddddd.com
> 
> _ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _

Click to collapse



Love the sig!

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 10, 2013)

I need some constructive criticism on my sig. I suck at photoshop. Here's what I have so far. (It's still incomplete)






Edit: Added some text. Should I put it somewhere else?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> I need some constructive criticism on my sig. I suck at photoshop. Here's what I have so far. (It's still incomplete)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks ok, change the font and font colour i think though. 

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning everyone.



Prawesome said:


> UCCW?
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Yes, and lots of it. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thought so 
Series theme?


@wolf, it was a completely useless thread which just had smilies in its op

le random signature o.o


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Thought so
> Series theme?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did it all myself.  I didn't use work of others except icons.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> No..... Im not subscribing to all the threads I'm helping in just because search is down. And i don't want my list filed up with the ones I've made one comment in. My favourites is too big as it is, a lot of it is apps and stuff in keeping an eye on during its development.
> 
> _ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _

Click to collapse



Go on the website and use control panel?





Also, sup frat


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Go on the website and use control panel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To lazy to view in web view on a small screen, don't you know nuffink about me yet 

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> To lazy to view in web view on a small screen, don't you know nuffink about me yet
> 
> _ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _

Click to collapse



Boot your pc?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Boot your pc?

Click to collapse



Fried the cpu, I've borrowed a lappy in order to write a help thread but i've got to install a working os on it.  My day just gets better and better 

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Fried the cpu, I've borrowed a lappy in order to write a help thread but i've got to install a working os on it.  My day just gets better and better
> 
> _ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _

Click to collapse



Be lazy, do it on a Ubuntu livecd :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 10, 2013)

I have started on a cm10.1 theme today


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I have started on a cm10.1 theme today

Click to collapse



Share when you're done? 

(Please)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Share when you're done?
> 
> (Please)

Click to collapse



If I succeed, it will be free on play store. It's called Purple Perfection. Check out my Twitter for a teaser 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> If I succeed, it will be free on play store. It's called Purple Perfection. Check out my Twitter for a teaser
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I already follow you on twitter. I will check it out.
How are you?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> I already follow you on twitter. I will check it out.
> How are you?

Click to collapse



I'm feeling good, lying in bed preparing for some sleep.would be even better if it wasn't school tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Guise, I'm really battling with the 'pay now' button on Google Play for a Nexus 4.

What should Apex do? 

 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 10, 2013)

apex said:


> guise, i'm really battling with the 'pay now' button on google play for a nexus 4.
> 
> What should apex do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dooooo eeeeetttttt!


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Guise, I'm really battling with the 'pay now' button on Google Play for a Nexus 4.
> 
> What should Apex do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy that mofo.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Guise, I'm really battling with the 'pay now' button on Google Play for a Nexus 4.
> 
> What should Apex do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



8 or 16?

_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 10, 2013)

estallings15 said:


> Buy that mofo.

Click to collapse



Hell yeah. The development for the N4 is in overdrive right now  So many Roms, kernels, and display looks amazing with newly implemented gamma controls!!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> Guise, I'm really battling with the 'pay now' button on Google Play for a Nexus 4.
> 
> What should Apex do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have the money and really need it, then do it!


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> If you have the money and really need it, then do it!

Click to collapse



What the hell does "need" have to do with anything?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> What the hell does "need" have to do with anything?

Click to collapse



For example, if he had a nexus 1 and needed a more modern phone, as opposed to having a S3 and getting it just because you want it.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> What the hell does "need" have to do with anything?

Click to collapse



This^^^^^^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Apex-

All smartphones are made by children overseas. Those children need jobs. If you don't buy it, a child may lose their job.

Buy it. Do it for the children.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

16 is only 50$ (roughly more than the 8) l, so that'd be the route I'd go. 

Children? Jobs? Can u send mine over to earn money for more toys for Apex? Where's that application. 

enready:

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Apex (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> For example, if he had a nexus 1 and needed a more modern phone, as opposed to having a S3 and getting it just because you want it.

Click to collapse



I have the money, just "want" it. 

Prollum? 



*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> 16 is only 50$ (roughly more than the 8) l, so that'd be the route I'd go.
> 
> Children? Jobs? Can u send mine over to earn money for more toys for Apex? Where's that application.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy it 


_ "Unix is user-friendly. It's just very selective about who its friends are."  _


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> For example, if he had a nexus 1 and needed a more modern phone, as opposed to having a S3 and getting it just because you want it.

Click to collapse



The wheel is spinning, but the hamster is dead.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> The wheel is spinning, but the hamster is dead.

Click to collapse



Rofl. I'm going to use that as a substitute for describing my son.  My usual phrase is "powerful engine, no transmission"

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

What would you guys like to see in a CM10.1 ROM? I want to add some more features to my ROMS, but I have no idea what I should add.


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> What would you guys like to see in a CM10.1 ROM? I want to add some more features to my ROMS, but I have no idea what I should add.

Click to collapse



I just saw someone request Pie. You may hate that idea, though.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> I just saw someone request Pie. You may hate that idea, though.

Click to collapse



Isn't that PA only?


----------



## veeman (Feb 11, 2013)

estallings15 said:


> I just saw someone request Pie. You may hate that idea, though.

Click to collapse



Mmmm... PIE!


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Isn't that PA only?

Click to collapse



The Revolt dev(s) added it to AOKP.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> The Revolt dev(s) added it to AOKP.

Click to collapse



Hm. I'll check it out.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

LTM is pretty cool.


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> LTM is pretty cool.

Click to collapse



Official pie is better and has more features.


----------



## veeman (Feb 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> LTM is pretty cool.

Click to collapse



That's the same as pie in Paranoid Android.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> That's the same as pie in Paranoid Android.

Click to collapse



I wish I had official pie, but I still don't know if it's possible to get it on CM10.1.
Edit: It's kind of like the Goody Bag from Jandycane.


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> That's the same as pie in Paranoid Android.

Click to collapse



Not as developed. Also not as responsive.


----------



## dexter93 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Yo frat!

We're having trouble counting the votes. It's almost a tie

How about everyone votes? 
http://jaszekpl.wordpress.com/2013/02/04/xda-decjan-potm/

The poll will close soon 
Thanks 

Sent from the brick


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



dexter93 said:


> Yo frat!
> 
> We're having trouble counting the votes. It's almost a tie
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Already voted, but I encourage anybody who hasn't voted to vote.


----------



## jaszek (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Thought so
> Series theme?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




LOL






jRi0T68 said:


> Apex-
> 
> All smartphones are made by children overseas. Those children need jobs. If you don't buy it, a child may lose their job.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




DO IT FO THE CHILDREN!
If I was there, I'd unlock all the bootloaders. And Adam would give me a shout out!






Ichigo said:


> Already voted, but I encourage anybody who hasn't voted to vote.

Click to collapse



What is it?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## veeman (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Photo of the month competition. Everyone vote for me! Lol jk. You don't know which one is mine.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> Photo of the month competition. Everyone vote for me! Lol jk. You don't know which one is mine.

Click to collapse



Or do we? :sly:
I know which one is yours.


----------



## jaszek (Feb 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Or do we? :sly:
> I know which one is yours.

Click to collapse



His is the 4th one.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hi seeman, itchy, Axis and everyone else! 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi seeman, itchy, Axis and everyone else!
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Hey Sleepy.
@veeman I voted for your Nissan pic, but you still lost.  Better luck next time.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Few will get the reference

Click to collapse



ingress?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## K.A. (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello moofins, long time no see..


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> Hello moofins, long time no see..

Click to collapse



Good morning, Sir!

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Stereo8 said:


> Good morning, Sir!
> 
> Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Good morning muffin and ACE 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> ingress?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



No. 
Arrow


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Wow. Crazy night.  Trips to the hospital, little brother getting sick, power going out, DBZ, and staying up to 3AM. Oh yeah, and pokemon.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning muffins 

_ "Wit is educated insolence."
- Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning frat. Time for coffee

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> No.
> Arrow

Click to collapse



I'm clueless then..

Anyway.. excited about app update

@ichigo.. y did dbz & Pokemon came in all that..
Hope little one gets better soon.. everything alright?

@juggs,BD.. morning..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

What app?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## werked (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Yohoho muffins. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Yohoho muffins.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Sup werked


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Just came back from school...

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> I'm clueless then..
> 
> Anyway.. excited about app update
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'm doing good. Pokemon and dbz? That's my little secret. 
How are you?(I know this is a late reply)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 11, 2013)

It's my birthday this tuesday!!!


----------



## werked (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> It's my birthday this tuesday!!!

Click to collapse



I'm sure I will forget, I'm old. Soooo.... Happy (early) Birthday. 15?? Have fun. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Wow. Crazy night.  Trips to the hospital, little brother getting sick, power going out, DBZ, and staying up to 3AM. Oh yeah, and pokemon.

Click to collapse



Dat life.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 11, 2013)

werked said:


> I'm sure I will forget, I'm old. Soooo.... Happy (early) Birthday. 15?? Have fun.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Yep, 15


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning all
Sitting in the doctors office now
Hate the doctors :thumbdown:

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



MiguelHogue said:


> Morning all
> Sitting in the doctors office now
> Hate the doctors :thumbdown:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning... Do I know you?


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Morning... Do I know you?

Click to collapse



Sorry no.. Not cool and known like all of you 
Just was saying hi

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



MiguelHogue said:


> Morning all
> Sitting in the doctors office now
> Hate the doctors :thumbdown:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So. ..you hate the professional that's about to fix what's wrong with you?  

--------------------------------
I used to pretty like them...look at them!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



MiguelHogue said:


> Sorry no.. Not cool and known like kidcarter
> Just was saying hi
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



That's better 


M_T_M said:


> So. ..you hate the professional that's about to fix what's wrong with you?
> 
> --------------------------------
> I used to pretty like them...look at them!!!

Click to collapse



STAHP blaming gates


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



MiguelHogue said:


> Sorry no.. Not cool and known like all of you
> Just was saying hi
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



You should muffin up! It would have been awesome to have you as an official fraternity brother 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



MiguelHogue said:


> Sorry no.. Not cool and known like all of you
> Just was saying hi
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Jessica isn't cool, though many know of his mangina. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## MiguelHogue (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> So. ..you hate the professional that's about to fix what's wrong with you?
> 
> --------------------------------
> I used to pretty like them...look at them!!!

Click to collapse



Just gate waiting and the little bad kids 







KidCarter93 said:


> That's better
> 
> STAHP blaming gates

Click to collapse



See what you did there 









InfinityFTW said:


> You should muffin up! It would have been awesome to have you as an official fraternity brother
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes I really should you all are cool.. 









Apex said:


> Jessica isn't cool, though many know of his mangina.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse





-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
-Galaxy Note II Edition


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> hermit isn't even remotely cool, though many know of his mangina.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Ftfy 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Ultimatime Cine out like a baws. Already 20 downloads in 11minutes


----------



## Deadly (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Ultimatime Cine out like a baws. Already 20 downloads in 11minutes

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:



I installed long before

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



MiguelHogue said:


> Sorry no.. Not cool and known like all of you
> Just was saying hi
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Hi miguel, you are known and cool. Love your work   and welcome back to the muffin factory 

_ "Wit is educated insolence."
- Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



MiguelHogue said:


> Sorry no.. Not cool and known like all of you
> Just was saying hi
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse



Nah. You're pretty cool.  Just not as cool as me.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Nah. You're pretty cool.  Just not as cool as me.

Click to collapse



Who are you again? 

_ "Wit is educated insolence."
- Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> _ "Wit is educated insolence."
> - Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _

Click to collapse



CEO of Google, of course.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> CEO of Google, of course.

Click to collapse



You still sound more like a cream for "embarrassing symptoms" 

_ "Wit is educated insolence."
- Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Yep, 15

Click to collapse



Awesome! You look 15 though







MiguelHogue said:


> Sorry no.. Not cool and known like all of you
> Just was saying hi
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss
> -Galaxy Note II Edition

Click to collapse




Hai! I'm the coolest guy here!






M_T_M said:


> So. ..you hate the professional that's about to fix what's wrong with you?
> 
> --------------------------------
> I used to pretty like them...look at them!!!

Click to collapse




Er ma gerd






Apex said:


> Jessica isn't cool, though many know of his mangina.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse




LOL.






jugg1es said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> _ "Wit is educated insolence."
> - Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _

Click to collapse




Itchy Go is getting scratched!






jugg1es said:


> You still sound more like a cream for "embarrassing symptoms"
> 
> _ "Wit is educated insolence."
> - Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _

Click to collapse



True dat

Apex, might do a pledge. Just don't wanna do a ToT man!

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

3 posts till 1k! But, you guys have way more. I've been on XDA longer though. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------

3 posts till 1k! But, you guys have way more. I've been on XDA longer though. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hi guys,
Bye guys 

Just a notification that I still exists,
Got very busy final exams are coming 

See you all after a month later 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Cool. And, 2 more posts!
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



So counting posts before Apex shows you the pointy end of a size nine boot 

_ "Wit is educated insolence."
- Aristotle (384-322 B.C.)  _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hi everyone.

I'm still groggy and waking up.

Oh... kids... ttyl, I'm putting myself in a home.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 11, 2013)

Sittin' on Omegle and listening to some music. Tonight is a good night


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Sittin' on Omegle and listening to some music. Tonight is a good night

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Cool. And, 2 more posts!
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



In case you need a reminder, this isn't the thread where you can post whatever crap you want. If you want to spam, go somewhere. Or an even better idea, help someone out

le random signature o.o


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sorry. Just wanted to get 1k posts after a while. Sorry.
> 
> I need to calm down.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Calm down. IT'S ONLY ONE POST. I reached my 1000th post ages ago. U been on XDA longer than me. From now on I am going to try to help people in my devices Q&A section.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 11, 2013)

@Wolf Pup
I see you posting, spamming
post boosting and Ima catch you posting dirty
(Imma catch you posting dirty, Imma catch you posting dirty)

Imma delete them so quickly
that it would make your head spinning dirty
(make your head spinning dirty, make your head spinning dirty)

(read ala Chamillionaire-Riding Dirty)


----------



## a.cid (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> @Wolf Pup
> I see you posting, spamming
> post boosting and Ima catch you posting dirty
> (Imma catch you posting dirty, Imma catch you posting dirty)
> ...

Click to collapse



That made me crack!

You're original....



......sometimes :beer:


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



a.cid said:


> That made me crack!
> 
> You're original....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL


BTW Hi A.cid

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Spent 3 hours digging my two cars out from 2 feet of snow this morning. About 15 minutes in my nice shovel snapped in two. Had to borrow my neighbors shovel which was tiny. Took forever. In times like these I hate New England 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I miss my S2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> @Wolf Pup
> I see you posting, spamming
> post boosting and Ima catch you posting dirty
> (Imma catch you posting dirty, Imma catch you posting dirty)
> ...

Click to collapse



Now my head's spinning 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Guys, I'm 237 posts away from getting 2000. You think I can do that all here? Or maybe feedback thread?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

It's not late, but I'm going to bed. Good night guys 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## estallings15 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Guys, I'm 237 posts away from getting 2000. You think I can do that all here? Or maybe feedback thread?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



How about you go browse some Q&A boards and make a positive difference on XDA?

Nah, that's stupid.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



estallings15 said:


> How about you go browse some Q&A boards and make a positive difference on XDA?
> 
> Nah, that's stupid.

Click to collapse



Lol. I honestly try where I can. At least I'm helping xda to enjoy their music by not purchasing Beats. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Favorite 80's song?
(Just taking a general consensus)


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Favorite 80's song?
> (Just taking a general consensus)

Click to collapse



See the Youtube thread for my latest response


----------



## Apex (Feb 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Favorite 80's song?
> (Just taking a general consensus)

Click to collapse



You weren't even born yet, so your opinion isn't backed by real life experience with parachute pants, Hi-Tops, or even fingerless gloves...


----------



## Apex (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*




*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Favorite 80's song?
> (Just taking a general consensus)

Click to collapse



Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Quasimodem said:


> Eye of the Tiger

Click to collapse



Id go with cars by gary numan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Id go with cars by gary numan
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No way, see below:


----------



## veeman (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Rick roll!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> Rick roll!

Click to collapse



Is it sweet?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> Rick roll!

Click to collapse



Rock and roll?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Rock and roll?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No ma'am. Rick Astley's Never Gonna Give You Up. 

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Is it sweet?

Click to collapse



No, it's music.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 12, 2013)

Never gonna give you up;
Never gonna make you cry.

Morning, guys.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Never gonna give you up;
> Never gonna make you cry.
> 
> Morning, guys.

Click to collapse



Morrrrrrrrrrrrrning!!!!!!!!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




veeman said:


> No, it's music.

Click to collapse



But will it blend?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja68EV1Q6Yo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja68EV1Q6Yo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja68EV1Q6Yo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



Internet rule no 9000: Never open a video that has been linked to in the vicinity of Rickrolls.  B)


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Internet rule no 9000: Never open a video that has been linked to in the vicinity of Rickrolls.  B)

Click to collapse



Yes, but rule #9001: Rules 1-9000 are not real rules. Also, it's over 9,000!!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Internet rule no 9000: Never open a video that has been linked to in the vicinity of Rickrolls.  B)

Click to collapse



That's slick Rick fool


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Time to switch gears http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Let's play a game! What do you guys think I hate most in life?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Sparky is gone! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Let's play a game! What do you guys think I hate most in life?

Click to collapse



Anime 



FlyGurl said:


> Sparky is gone! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
Some sleep tonight then?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Anime
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I'm limochicking.
Sleep is for the weak anyway. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Let's play a game! What do you guys think I hate most in life?

Click to collapse



Trolling


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> No. I'm limochicking.
> Sleep is for the weak anyway.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah you could say that. lol.
What's your usual work timings? day/night shift?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Ah you could say that. lol.
> What's your usual work timings? day/night shift?

Click to collapse



I get up at 3am. Go in at around 4:30 (or so) work until i'm done
Limochick some nights
But I am on call 24/7

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------

I also occasionally sit on the board when it's needed or I feel like it

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------





Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I get up at 3am. Go in at around 4:30 (or so) work until i'm done
> Limochick some nights
> But I am on call 24/7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phew! 3am everyday!
I am one lazy bugger.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Phew! 3am everyday!
> I am one lazy bugger.

Click to collapse



7 days a week. No holidays. :banghead:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> 7 days a week. No holidays. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn! 
Y U NO CHANGE JOB??


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Id go with cars by gary numan
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



'Are Friends Electric' by Gary Numan ft. Tubeway Army is just awesome :thumbup:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Greetings people.

I'm going to agree with BD on Slick Rick. That was my ring tone for a long time.

Men Without Hats is a close second.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 12, 2013)

POOL BREAK PRO LETS GO

I can't be beat, if you think you can, bring you sh!t!!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Quasimodem said:


> POOL BREAK PRO LETS GO
> 
> I can't be beat, if you think you can, bring you sh!t!!!!

Click to collapse



I'll test it out before buying the pro version. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Damn!
> Y U NO CHANGE JOB??

Click to collapse



I will, very shortly
Sparky complicates things

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good morning folks!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03YUgHAshSo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> 'Are Friends Electric' by Gary Numan ft. Tubeway Army is just awesome :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Didnt think you were old enough to remember that 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03YUgHAshSo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The white stripes are awesome!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03YUgHAshSo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNd4eocq2K0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Didnt think you were old enough to remember that
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse





My playlist has a lot of Gary Numan, Oasis, Floyd, Eric Clapton, etc


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> I will, very shortly
> Sparky complicates things
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At least you get to make him work more 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> My playlist has a lot of Gary Numan, Oasis, Floyd, Eric Clapton, etc

Click to collapse



At a guess you have taken on a lot of your parents music tastes :good::good:

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Ohai peeps..

Juggs, undercover or anyone saw fiasco in help thread?



Quasimodem said:


> POOL BREAK PRO LETS GO
> 
> I can't be beat, if you think you can, bring you sh!t!!!!

Click to collapse



I can haz a try?

But I'm not a pro though 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Not sure how many of you listen to any type of EDM, but I just came across while listening to Nero's Welcome Reality EP for the first time. Unexpected yet excellent.

Nero?
What are you doing?
Nero?
Do not stahp.





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> The white stripes are awesome!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of course they are.
Would you expect any less from me? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Ohai peeps..
> 
> Juggs, undercover or anyone saw fiasco in help thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, i haven't had a chance to catch up on my reading this morning. What happened? Or link to starting post 

EDIT: just found it , ask for a thread clean. 
Finally got mine up and running last night 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> No, i haven't had a chance to catch up on my reading this morning. What happened? Or link to starting post
> 
> EDIT: just found it , ask for a thread clean.
> Finally got mine up and running last night
> ...

Click to collapse



great:thumbup:
Enjoy helping

Ya, cleaning will be done after few hours... I talked to captain.. 
You can start at page 168

After seeing those posts lengths.. would you believe if I say I'm too lazy

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> great:thumbup:
> Enjoy helping
> 
> Ya, cleaning will be done after few hours... I talked to captain..
> ...

Click to collapse



It got to you a bit, I'm not surprised though. Still your going to get stuff like that happening 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> great:thumbup:
> Enjoy helping
> 
> Ya, cleaning will be done after few hours... I talked to captain..
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude you're full of tl;dr


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> It got to you a bit, I'm not surprised though. Still your going to get stuff like that happening
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Ya, I know.. tried ignoring ... then avoiding... then thought.. why am I doing this to my own thread.. lets face it and fix it.. thus it happened lol.. they don't understand what I'm asking.. its the age difference I guess..

Well, seems things are bit normal now.. hope they get it & answer more matured way.. now will see your thread.. seems you added noob thread.. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Ya, I know.. tried ignoring ... then avoiding... then thought.. why am I doing this to my own thread.. lets face it and fix it.. thus it happened lol.. they don't understand what I'm asking.. its the age difference I guess..
> 
> Well, seems things are bit normal now.. hope they get it & answer more matured way.. now will see your thread.. seems you added noob thread..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thought it would be a good addition, it's a funny thread on a serious matter. 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmm.. So we have one more help thread to play with when bored. Nice! Thanks juggles.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Hmm.. So we have one more help thread to play with when bored. Nice! Thanks juggles.

Click to collapse



Hmmmmmm

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hmmmmmm
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Lol...your thread looks to be a bit lonely now, a little help wont hurt you know.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Lol...your thread looks to be a bit lonely now, a little help wont hurt you know.

Click to collapse



Behave yourself 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Behave yourself
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Haha..sticky it.

Also @Deadly Y U NO STICKY?? Why the poll?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Haha..sticky it.
> 
> Also @Deadly Y U NO STICKY?? Why the poll?

Click to collapse



Sticky has been requested by myself and at least one other 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Sup frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Hi juggles. 
How goes it? Hope all is well
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 AM ----------

Also stole your pic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 AM ----------

Also stole your pic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Hi juggles.
> How goes it? Hope all is well
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All good here

You? Sleep? 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Stole your pic btw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Stole your pic btw
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's ok have a couple more for you 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> All good here
> 
> You? Sleep?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im going to lay down soon. I limochicked all nite so im off this morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Can I be lucky and get a post in proper thread?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Haha..sticky it.
> 
> Also @Deadly Y U NO STICKY?? Why the poll?

Click to collapse



Aah... finally its working lol.. I was sick of trying to post here.. it went to help thread all the time..

Damn this bug..:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::sly::sly:

I'm hating this weird bug!

pppffft.. i force closed the app.. restarted it.. still no use. damn app still posts at same thread.. i have copied text which i wanted to paste.. that has some link to that thread it seems.. gotta report this in tapatalk.. :sly:

anyway.. to your question.. i will try editing this post in app..


roofrider said:


> Haha..sticky it.
> Also @Deadly Y U NO STICKY?? Why the poll?

Click to collapse



Because if divided opinion.. I agree it should be a sticky.. and have asked captain to stick it

Reason why I didn't do before was this..
*





Deadly. said:


> That's a simple answer... most people here in this section of low end device are first timers..
> So, they don't know where to find stickies in app or some may not know it exists..(taking my friends as ex here)
> 
> I thought this thread will keep getting questions.. so it will stay in first page all the time..
> ...

Click to collapse




Deadly. said:


> I'm wondering about it.. lets not stick it.. because people on app cant/don't bother to check sticky threads.. so this being question thread, I'm sure it will stay on top
> _________________________________
> Judge a man by his questions rather than his answers.

Click to collapse



*

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

^OCD much?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

They won't sticky my thread  on going talks about standardising similar threads maintained by reliable members

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

I knew i shouldn't have bothered :banghead:

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



KidCarter93 said:


> ^OCD much?

Click to collapse



No

But this should answer a bit..
http://support.tapatalk.com/index.php?threads/16973/

Also, juggs I remember you had similar issue.. do post in that thread if you have an account there.. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> No
> 
> But this should answer a bit..
> http://support.tapatalk.com/index.php?threads/16973/
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an account 

And posted :thumbup:

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Tapatalk has support?  Wow, I thought they were just a bunch of people which didn't know to fix bugs 

le random signature o.o


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Tapatalk has support?  Wow, I thought they were just a bunch of people which didn't know to fix bugs
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



You eez new to internetz?

@juggs.. :thumbup::thumbup:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> You eez new to internetz?
> 
> @juggs.. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No
I eez new to tapatalk actually giving a damn about its pletheora of bugs

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> No
> I eez new to tapatalk actually giving a damn about its pletheora of bugs
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



That have a forum and everything, I've reported a few bugs that have been sorted. Granted they arent the fastest but they do try, and they respond. 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

On a side note, I've argued the need for my thread to be stickied whilst they make decisions and said im quite willing to hand it over if need be when they come to a decision over the whole issue and come to the conclusion that in not the reliable member to maintain it 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

On a side note, I've argued the need for my thread to be stickied whilst they make decisions and said im quite willing to hand it over if need be when they come to a decision over the whole issue and come to the conclusion that in not the reliable member to maintain it 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> That have a forum and everything, I've reported a few bugs that have been sorted. Granted they arent the fastest but they do try, and they respond.
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _
> ...

Click to collapse



Until they fix all the damn bugs in this app, i say they have crappy support

le random signature o.o


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Until they fix all the damn bugs in this app, i say they have crappy support
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Value of Your opinion on this matter is like


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys, how ya been? I was without power for a few days from this damn blizzard


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hey eep,  how bad was it for you? 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> On a side note, I've argued the need for my thread to be stickied whilst they make decisions and said im quite willing to hand it over if need be when they come to a decision over the whole issue and come to the conclusion that in not the reliable member to maintain it
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Absolute stupidity. I find trash stickied all over the forum and they can't allow this huh! So only RCs are reliable members is it? Nice.

@Deadly, i forgot about the app users  as usual.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> They won't sticky my thread  on going talks about standardising similar threads maintained by reliable members
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



What mod is it that you're speaking to about it?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



KidCarter93 said:


> What mod is it that you're speaking to about it?

Click to collapse



Jotha picked it up 

Pm sent

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Jotha picked it up
> 
> Pm sent
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And replied


----------



## _Variable (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

I never get any pm


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



KidCarter93 said:


> And replied

Click to collapse



Same 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> I never get any pm

Click to collapse



You're never wanted


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're never wanted

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning everyone. 



jugg1es said:


> They won't sticky my thread  on going talks about standardising similar threads maintained by reliable members
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _
> ...

Click to collapse



Juggs. That is BS.... Do they not want users to be helpful and add something useful to this site?? I don't get it?! Who are they to say that you or anyone else won't be reliable in maintaining a thread?!?!!! That aggravates me. 
It's like frigging middle school around here.... Cliques and if your not one of the cool kids, to bad so sad. :banghead: I mean, how did RCs get their title?? Someone had to give them a chance, right?? Stupid. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh,  it's got a little more complicated since i wrote that :banghead:

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## werked (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Oh,  it's got a little more complicated since i wrote that :banghead:
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Precede the title with, STICKY and then bump it every five minutes. Lol

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Precede the title with, STICKY and then bump it every five minutes. Lol
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Oh no, I'll argue it all the way to Mike of needs be 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Hey eep,  how bad was it for you?
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Pretty bad. Over two feet of snow. Widespread power outages. Some parts of town still without power. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



eep2378 said:


> Pretty bad. Over two feet of snow. Widespread power outages. Some parts of town still without power.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Your ok now though, aren't you? 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

What's the best element?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> What's the best element?

Click to collapse



The element in my kettle 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Your ok now though, aren't you?
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Yeah we're good now 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Lol 



le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol
> View attachment 1723809
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



My saviour. :highfive:

Also Deadly!


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> My saviour. :highfive:

Click to collapse



I made a weird mistake, I forgot to type in the 'no' after you are...changed the meaning, but meh....:highfive:

le random signature o.o


----------



## K.A. (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone interested in literature?  I need opinions on a story opening.. and no, it's not for you both, prawntits..


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> I never get any pm

Click to collapse



You got many now




pp did it too..


jugg1es said:


> Oh,  it's got a little more complicated since i wrote that :banghead:
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



that's bad... well, can I help?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> Anyone interested in literature?  I need opinions on a story opening.. and no, it's not for you both, prawntits..

Click to collapse



I read lots, more than most i think I'll have a look 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> Anyone interested in literature?  I need opinions on a story opening.. and no, it's not for you both, prawntits..

Click to collapse



dafuq you did with prawn name:sly::sly:

Don't tell me what I think it is

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## K.A. (Feb 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> dafuq you did with prawn name:sly::sly:
> 
> Don't tell me what I think it is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prawn + nitits... prawntits :laugh:
I read a looot too 
Okay, well.. I'll hide it..



        War. The scene bore a striking resemblance to that of a war aftermath. No wonder the extremely high decibel levels even in the remotest part of the airport. Putting my suitcase down for a minute, I examined the situation. Flattened small-scale buildings and torn bodies all painted with bright red blood were scattered all around with ambulances rushing around conveying the survivors to the hospitals as soon as the horrific layout on the road allowed them. A blanket of shattered glass and broken windows, home appliances and furniture and building rubble from the high rises had descended on the main streets of the town. Deafening cries and expletives filled the air. I clutched my ears to reduce the impact as I shouted at my assistant to find a goddamn cab as quick as he could. Mixed cries, they were, many of people who praised the Lord for saving their compatriots, while others cursed and cried having lost their dear ones. I was pushed about twice, as people rushed around like headless chicken, indecisive and unsure of where to go, yet moving about anyways. I took a deep breath and sighed, as my assistant hurried up to me, out of breath with a cab right behind him. I entered the cab to a nervous and shaking driver. I hardly trusted him, but my assistant convinced me he was the last one still there, so I had to make do. I gave him the name and we set off as my assistant, finally regaining his breath, said to me “You just can’t get away from it, can you, Sir? “ I smiled and shook my head, and prepared myself for a short nap, as we set off on our 2 hour ride to countryside. 
~~ It is my conviction that killing under the cloak of war is nothing but an act of murder ~~
My nap was abruptly put to an end as the car jumped violently over a bump. I cursed under my breath as I gathered myself and looked at my assistant. “Ah! Don’t worry Sir, we’re almost there. He says we’re barely 2 minutes away.” “It better be.” I replied curtly, still furious at this sudden end to my sleep. The car halted beside a narrow, dark lane, as the driver demanded his fare. Having paid the driver, I had my assistant collect my things and as I started to turn away from the car, the driver shouted toward me “Be careful Sir, not many come out of there alive. And there’s been a murder there just last night. They say it’s paranormal.” “And I’m here to prove it’s not.” “You mean you are here for the investigation? Surely you are then the inspector they talked about.” “They? The word gets out pretty quick, eh?” “Yes Sir. Also, how ‘bout I drive you to the crime scene directly. Usually people like me aren’t allowed, but I’ll be able to get a glimpse of the situation while you get a free ride.” “Sure, how far do you reckon from here?” “I can get you there in 10.” “Great. Get my bags in again, please. And make sure there aren’t any more goddamn bumps.” 
Suddenly, I felt light, repeated taps on my shoulder as I wearily stared at my assistant with my half open eyes. “We’re there Sir. The Senior Detective is here.” My assistant nervously spoke. I got down from the car clumsily, trying to shake off my uncalled for slumber. “Good day, Sir. We knew you would come.” The man greeted me. “Duty calls, they leave you with no choice.” I laughed. “Detective, it’d be nice if I could see where I’m going to be put up for my stay here, you have no idea how tiring the car journey has been.” “Sure. Inspector Shane will help you find your lodging. We expect you to be here by 9 A.M. sharp tomorrow, and I hear you’re one of the very few who actually believes in punctuality.” “That, detective, is true. Now if you may excuse me, I shall want to retire to my room. Good Night.” 
I met Shane on the way, and I was in for another 15 minutes of an exhausting car journey, even at 80 km/hour. As we finally reached, Shane gave me my room keys, while he told my assistant he’ll be stationed in the guest rooms a little down the alley. “Good night, Sir. I’ll be here to pick you up at a quarter to 9. Rest well, it’s a huge day tomorrow.” “I sure will. Good night.” I walked towards the mansion, unaware of the several cobwebs and insects sprawling around on the walls, half due to being sleep deprived and half because I just didn’t care. I got the lock to finally open on the 5th attempt, but as I stepped inside, I almost felt as if I’d just drunk a few cups of pure caffeine. I thought those lousy superstitious bastards wanted to force me into believing in paranormal activity, what with setting me up in a place like this. Still confused and almost wide awake, I took a walk around, as my assistant used my handy flashlight to show the way ahead. The long dark corridors and passages and windowless rooms made the night seem eternal inside this rambling structure. The air smelt of stale blood, as dead men’s bones, the last thing I wanted to see, were heaped up in some of the rooms, and that too very subtly right at the doorstep. The doors were half broken themselves, and they were just a light wind force away from being separated from the hinges, which was unlikely, given the poor – almost lacking – ventilation in the structure. Finally, as I reached the main room, I threw my bags in the corner, and fell sound asleep on the bed, unaware of the many insects I had murdered in the process.
The next morning was eventful, to say the least. It wasn’t until half past 8 that I woke up, mad at myself for being such a heavy sleeper. I had 15 minutes to get dressed, and I had barely gotten out of bed yet. At exactly 8.45 AM I heard a car’s horn blaring outside the mansion, and I rushed out to meet it with my tie in hand, as I tried in vain to wear it properly. My assistant was already there, and we both got into the car, as Shane sped off without a word. My assistant, I wondered often…he did all the work for me, all the heavy lifting, came home the wearier, yet was always up before me. How was it even possible? I pondered on, but as the journey came to an end, I decided upon ‘The Great Generation Gap’ being the answer to all my trivia and prepared myself for what they told me would a huge day at work.
I met the detective after a small walk-cum-guide through the lanes of the town. “Morning, Sir. Ready to see the crime scene?” “Morning. Straight to the point, eh? Sure” I replied, with a hat tip. “Raise the cover, John.” John slowly removed the cover from the man’s body, and as the body was fully uncovered, there was only thing that struck you. Blood. A LOT of blood. Green Blood. I was shocked momentarily, and seeing the look on my face, the detective reminded me of his earlier words. I nodded, and as I recovered from the short shock, my mind was set racing. For different reasons, you may think, and I wouldn’t fault you for that. But having been in this line of work for over 30 years it was routine for me to expect the unexpected and yet keep my calm. “Surely, poisoned. And you know the best part detective? As much as there is a chance of him being murdered, there is an equal chance of him having committed suicide. And unless we have a thorough background check on this guy, we can’t weigh down on either one of the two possibilities. “ “We thought as much too, Sir. I currently have people collecting information about this man. We searched his body too. Only thing we found was a workplace ID card.”
The card read : “Mueller, K. Ferrison’s Industries, 34th Street, Mullohand. “Pretty much summarized there. Piece of cake getting the info now, eh? I’ll take a stroll now in the vicinity. Here, call me when you have the information ready.” I replied, handing my card to the detective, as I walked away from the crime scene, eager to engulf the bright warm morning sun rays.
We had a quiet walk, my assistant understanding my silence and following suit. I noticed as the radiant rays penetrated straight through the thick, huge tree branches, as the birds chirped away joyfully, with not a care in the world, but at the same time, my mind kept going back to the crime. Suddenly, I snapped back and walked back swiftly to the crime scene. The detective was surprised to see me back soon, but I signaled him to keep quiet, as I examined - for the second time - the crime scene. With every minute that passed, my inclination grew towards murder. There were no windows, or even homes in a 100 yard perimeter from the place. Surely he couldn’t have staggered so far having poisoned himself. “Maybe he took the poison here himself, Sir? “ my assistant suggested, almost as if he read my mind. I directed his vision towards the east, pin pointing a faint trail of shoe marks, not of one walking, rather the very tip of a shoe, being dragged. “He was murdered. The trail clearly shows he was dragged down here so as to make it look like what we all almost fell for – suicide. I shall now want the information at the earliest, detective. It may only be a onetime killing, maybe as a form of revenge, but we can never rule out the other possibilities. And then there is the question of the number of people involved. Yes, it would take only one man to poison him, but you wouldn’t know if he might be working under orders from a higher man, a Don, or a leader, most possibly.” “I shall try my best…Ah! There! Hurry up, for ****’s sake, you’ve had us stuck for ages now.” The detective screamed, excitedly and angrily, at the young man hurrying toward us with a heap of papers. “I’m very sorry sir, but the government computers and the horrible internet make it impossible to work with. “ he replied sheepishly. “Aye, call the local providers, and be quick.” The detective handed the papers over to me, with a somewhat interesting look on his face.
I skimmed through the most important parts, and my face developed exactly the same look I had seen on the detective’s face. “Queer, isn’t it?” He said, with a sly smile. “Queer indeed. Age 46, has worked at Ferrison’s for 22 years, a wife who died 5 years back after which he…Hah! Became a drug abuser, being caught with huge amounts of cocaine, marijuana and…What the ****! Arsenic? Extremely paranoid, must be said.” I summarized. “And guess what, the green blood? Probable result of Copper/Arsenic poisoning. So, a loyal 36 year old Ferrison’s worker gets extremely paranoid after his wife’s death and is continually on drugs, and after 5 years of having had enough, he takes the last step and consumes the Arsenic. How does that work for you?” The detective spoke, almost triumphantly. “Almost complete, if only you would explain why would he be dragged down here after he died from the poisoning.” “It says here he moved into a new neighborhood just last year, maybe a lot of them decided to dump him out here, avoiding the unnecessary attention that their society would’ve gotten.” “Haha. Feeble attempt, detective. Unless you can come up with something more solid, I say this is still a murder. I shall need all documents and database records to be sent to my rather queer mansion at the earliest. Also, would you be as kind as to provide my assistant here with a computer? I’ve got some things that I hope I can rule out, so as to prove your argument true, if not for anything else. ‘Night detective, I’ll see you tomorrow.” “Ah, well ..Okay, the required material will be sent to your lodging, where I guess you’ll be there to receive it.” “ I…don’t think so, detective. I might not be back till then. Here, take the keys. You can keep ‘em beside the clothes rack in the second room.” “Okay. I shall have one of my men deliver the items. Good Night.”
I tipped my hat, and walked slowly towards my earlier strolling place, it was now dark, as the trees reversed roles and breathed just like us humans, hungry for oxygen, and as the moon shone ever so brightly, only to be hidden from sight by the same trees that let the sun rays pass. It was going to be a worthwhile trip, I thought to myself. “So, what do you do now, Sir? What if they actually find out the gang? Should have left it at the detective’s flawed theory, in my opinion. “ My assistant spoke up, breaking the silence. “ Tut, tut. You saw the immense brain power these guys possess. They pose me no threat. And anyway, a little adventure shouldn’t hurt. We have our tracks well covered, and if these men do catch him, I’ll make sure to be there first.” “The examination part second time around was very well done, Sir, I must admit. It almost fooled me too.” He said. I laughed at that comment, “ It’s a piece of cake when the mental abilities of the people you’re dealing with are on your side rather than theirs.” My assistant afforded a laugh too, then. “ Though I wonder why the **** would he use Arsenic. I told him I needed it to be clean, but I guess for the money he’s being paid, we might have to allow him to have his way once in a while.” I continued. “Hard times to do business, Sir.” He replied shaking his head, and we walked off into the distance, as our conversation switched topics.
    


Ignore the abrupt time jump at the end, its a wip


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I made a weird mistake, I forgot to type in the 'no' after you are...changed the meaning, but meh....:highfive:
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Lmao! I didn't even notice it until now. So i am human after all. 


Deadly. said:


> You got many now
> 
> pp did it too..
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Ok, i'm happy now.

Deadly. Stahp!!


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> Prawn + nitits... prawntits :laugh:
> I read a looot too
> Okay, well.. I'll hide it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ezz Nitin:sly::sly:




roofrider said:


> Lmao! I didn't even notice it until now. So i am human after all.
> 
> 
> Ok, i'm happy now.
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought you said you needed pm's

Anyway, will send daily once.. just for you bro



        JK lol
    


____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## K.A. (Feb 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I ezz Nitin:sly::sly:
> 
> 
> I thought you said you needed pm's
> ...

Click to collapse




Deadly. said:


> So as everyone was giving an intro here goes mine...
> 
> I'm nitits.. 23 age.. studying computer science engineering, final year.. plan to do mtech..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




No..? :\


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Guys... something really bad happened.


----------



## K.A. (Feb 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Guys... something really bad happened.

Click to collapse



Zombie apocalypse cancelled? 
No, seriously..wut?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> No..? :\

Click to collapse



Ahem. No time to write for a certain organization you signed up to?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Guys... something really bad happened.

Click to collapse



Don't even think about trolling today 

_ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
- Frank Zappa _


----------



## K.A. (Feb 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ahem. No time to write for a certain organization you signed up to?

Click to collapse



Exactly why i just opened up gmail...i just need to say...I'm sorry it never worked out between me and....the organization..I would like to request temporary leave until march after which i shall have 2 months abso-****in-lutely free, so i can write up a storm then..


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Prawn + nitits... prawntits :laugh:
> I read a looot too
> Okay, well.. I'll hide it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tl;dr  It hurts me eyes sry.


----------



## K.A. (Feb 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> tl;dr  It hurts me eyes sry.

Click to collapse



Exactly why i hid it  C-p it into someplace more pleasant and read


----------



## Deadly (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hi QF.. eeps.. Joseph..



King ACE said:


> No..? :\

Click to collapse



I can do better editing:sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## K.A. (Feb 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hi QF.. eeps.. Joseph..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like i gaf about your editing skills


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Don't even think about trolling today
> 
> _ "There is more stupidity than hydrogen in the universe, and it has a longer shelf life."
> - Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Well, I had a whole cool cyber game planned out, but I guess I'll do it some other time. But why? What's going on today?
Hi Deadly. How are you?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> Exactly why i just opened up gmail...i just need to say...I'm sorry it never worked out between me and....the organization..I would like to request temporary leave until march after which i shall have 2 months abso-****in-lutely free, so i can write up a storm then..

Click to collapse



Granted


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Guys... something really bad happened.

Click to collapse



Alright..

kthxbai


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well, I had a whole cool cyber game planned out, but I guess I'll do it some other time. But why? What's going on today?
> Hi Deadly. How are you?

Click to collapse



Juggles is at his grumpiest self ever.


----------



## K.A. (Feb 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Alright..
> 
> kthxbai

Click to collapse



Late prawn is late..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> Late prawn is late..

Click to collapse



Leave prawn alone. There are plenty of good reasons for that.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Listening to music at school w/out headphones.  I'm so bad.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Read my damn guide and buy some, then. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Listening to music at school w/out headphones.  I'm so bad.

Click to collapse



Listening music in school w/headphones... I'm good...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Stereo8 said:


> Listening music in school w/headphones... I'm good...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



R.I.P English.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Guys... something really bad happened.

Click to collapse



You just got your first period?  

Little Jessica is growing up... 


*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Hi QF.. eeps.. Joseph..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Apex said:


> You just got your first cookie?
> 
> Little Jessica is dangerous, yet pure of heart...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Inappropriate, man! :sly:

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Yo!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Yo eep! Wassup?

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Yo!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Yo eep. Wassup?


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

D.T.I.D.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Wow...this is a surprise, usually when I wake up, there's atleast 10 pages, not a single page now..

le random signature o.o


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Wow...this is a surprise, usually when I wake up, there's atleast 10 pages, not a single page now..
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Prawn, Ace 2 general section....
Also Ace QandA help thread 3rd post..


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

Stop sleeping suckers!!


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Stop sleeping, suckers!!

Click to collapse



Alliteration!! 
FTFY, btw..


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Alliteration!!
> FTFY, btw..

Click to collapse



Stop it natzi!
Are you a natzi?


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Stop it natzi!
> Are you a natzi?

Click to collapse



I'm Indian. And I like Literature.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

King ACE said:


> I'm Indian. And I like Literature.

Click to collapse



Good.
Watcha studyin' in coll? Hope it ain't somethin' else.


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Good.
> Watcha studyin' in coll? Hope it ain't somethin' else.

Click to collapse



Yet to start college. I'll (hopefully) be doing Marine Engg.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hey fridgerider

le random signature o.o


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey fridgerider
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



GO ADD DEM DARNED LINKS NAO PRAWNTITS!!! NAOOO!!


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Yet to start college. I'll (hopefully) be doing Marine Engg.

Click to collapse



Ohh cool. My friend's done maritime studies..or was it nautical science? He's a friggin' sailor now.
Pay's super high!! You might want to consider that too, unless you're set on becoming an engineer.

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Hey fridgerider
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse




Ello prawn


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> GO ADD DEM DARNED LINKS NAO PRAWNTITS!!! NAOOO!!

Click to collapse



Sorry..forgot :'D
Y u no remind me on WA? 







roofrider said:


> Ohh cool. My friend's done maritime studies..or was it nautical science? He's friggin' sailor now.
> Pay's super high!! You might want to consider that too, unless you're set on becoming an engineer.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai 

le random signature o.o


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ohh cool. My friend's done maritime studies..or was it nautical science? He's a friggin' sailor now.
> Pay's super high!! You might want to consider that too, unless you're set on becoming an engineer.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep... maritime includes both marine and nautical...First preference is marine, second nautical..

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Sorry..forgot :'D
> Y u no remind me on WA?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'Cause DGID


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

King ACE said:


> Yep... maritime includes both marine and nautical...First preference is marine, second nautical..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Direction Générale des Impôts et Domaines?

Anyway, i dunno much about it. But he always boasts saying he's superior to the engineers and that they work below the deck, engine room and stuff.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Well helloooooo muffins 

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Direction Générale des Impôts et Domaines?
> 
> Anyway, i dunno much about it. But he always boasts saying he's superior to the engineers and that they work below the deck, engine room and stuff.

Click to collapse



lmao, yup...Actually i'm aiming for deck too.. there's 2 parts to it. deck and engine.. Being on deck doesn't mean superiority though. Engineer messes something up in the engine room, y'all are in danger 

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Well helloooooo muffins
> 
> _ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _

Click to collapse



Took you long enough  Wut is it now, evening?


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hey jiggly 

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> lmao, yup...Actually i'm aiming for deck too.. there's 2 parts to it. deck and engine.. Being on deck doesn't mean superiority though. Engineer messes something up in the engine room, y'all are in danger
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still morning 







Prawesome said:


> Hey jiggly
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Ohai whale food 

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Still morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4 and a half hours and it's still morning?


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

King ACE said:


> lmao, yup...Actually i'm aiming for deck too.. there's 2 parts to it. deck and engine.. Being on deck doesn't mean superiority though. Engineer messes something up in the engine room, y'all are in danger

Click to collapse



First time sailing will loads fun...equator crossing and stuff, but be prepared . Ah well...it's too early for all that.

And morning Juggles. How did you find your way into the kitchen? Werked around to help you?

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------




King ACE said:


> 4 and a half hours and it's still morning?

Click to collapse



5 and a half i think.


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> First time sailing will loads fun...equator crossing and stuff, but be prepared . Ah well...it's too early for all that.
> 
> And morning Juggles. How did you find your way into the kitchen? Werked around to help you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have my cousin in his 4th year already, and i'm aiming for the same college as his, so i will have a good overview of everything


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> 4 and a half hours and it's still morning?

Click to collapse



10:40 am

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

King ACE said:


> I have my cousin in his 4th year already, and i'm aiming for the same college as his, so i will have a good overview of everything

Click to collapse



Which coll?


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> 10:40 am
> 
> _ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _

Click to collapse


 Guessed as much  

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Which coll?

Click to collapse



TMI, Pune.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> First time sailing will loads fun...equator crossing and stuff, but be prepared . Ah well...it's too early for all that.
> 
> And morning Juggles. How did you find your way into the kitchen? Werked around to help you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Poor werked is the cyber husband of apex and she has to look after all of these naughty grandpas.. I feel sorry for her 

le random signature o.o


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

King ACE said:


> TMI, Pune.

Click to collapse



Good. ATVB!


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Also....need some advice, should I go for software engineering or something gaming related? I am in doubt :/

le random signature o.o


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Poor werked is the cyber husband of apex and she has to look after all of these naughty grandpas.. I feel sorry for her
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



She can cope

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> She can cope
> 
> _ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _

Click to collapse



With people like you around, I doubt it 

le random signature o.o

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

My infamous sig is back 

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Also....need some advice, should I go for software engineering or something gaming related? I am in doubt :/
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



Do whichever interests you the most.


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Also....need some advice, should I go for software engineering or something gaming related? I am in doubt :/
> 
> le random signature o.o

Click to collapse



When in doubt, don't. 
- Benjamin Franklin.

When in doubt, do it.
- Oliver Wendell Holmes.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



roofrider said:


> Do whichever interests you the most.

Click to collapse



I am interested in both. I am just concerned
about how the demand is. I heard there are too many software engineers nowadays and if yyou want to get a good job, you need to study in the best univs 






King ACE said:


> When in doubt, don't.
> - Benjamin Franklin.
> 
> When in doubt, do it.
> - Oliver Wendell Holmes.

Click to collapse





POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am interested in both. I am just concerned
> about how the demand is. I heard there are too many software engineers nowadays and if yyou want to get a good job, you need to study in the best univs
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That goes without saying for every thing.. A top univ is needed, regardless of what you do.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao, nice analogy there.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> That goes without saying for every thing.. A top univ is needed, regardless of what you do.

Click to collapse



Hmm
Man, I am at a loss 

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 13, 2013)

I have never been this tired after school. Over 3 hours practical cooking test and a three-chapter spanish test. Phew!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> I have never been this tired after school. Over 3 hours practical cooking test and a three-chapter spanish test. Phew!

Click to collapse



What did you cook? 

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What did you cook?
> 
> _ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _

Click to collapse



Fish buns with curry sauce, potatoes and a  cutting crown:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Fish buns with curry sauce, potatoes and a  cutting crown:

Click to collapse



Almost looks good enough to eat 

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## werked (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Almost looks good enough to eat
> 
> _ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _

Click to collapse



Keyword-almost 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Almost looks good enough to eat
> 
> _ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _

Click to collapse



What if i told you its filled with butter,sugar and cinnamon?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> What if i told you its filled with butter,sugar and cinnamon?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fish is what made me go.... Hmmm, yuck. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Fish is what made me go.... Hmmm, yuck.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



But the other stuff?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> But the other stuff?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm more of a savoury person, fish sounded good, which fish did you choose? 

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## _Variable (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning juggles...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> Morning juggles...
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon 

_ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _


----------



## werked (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> But the other stuff?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The other stuff sounds yummy. How well does all the sweet stuff pair with the fish?? 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## _Variable (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Afternoon
> 
> _ ”As you get older three things happen. The first is your memory goes, and I can’t remember the other two.” - Norman Wisdom _

Click to collapse



Actually 11pm here... lol.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> A top univ is needed, regardless of what you do.

Click to collapse



Not always true.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Not always true.

Click to collapse



Not in your case, but in India, it is...

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## roofrider (Feb 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Not in your case, but in India, it is...
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



The only reason people prefer top colleges is because they manage to get most of the students placed in some company. A top univ is not required, but one of the best colleges in the city will do.


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> The only reason people prefer top colleges is because they manage to get most of the students placed in some company. A top univ is not required, but one of the best colleges in the city will do.

Click to collapse



Exactly what i meant by top univs.. Top colleges ~ best colleges


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I've just realized that I don't have any games on my kf.  (Other then[or than?] my emulators)
Any games you guys would recommend?


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've just realized that I don't have any games on my kf.  (Other then[or than?] my emulators)
> Any games you guys would recommend?

Click to collapse



 kf?


----------



## werked (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> kf?

Click to collapse



Kindle fire derp derp

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

werked said:


> Kindle fire derp derp
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> I've just realized that I don't have any games on my kf.  (Other then[or than?] my emulators)
> Any games you guys would recommend?

Click to collapse



Lots are there.. hill climb racing.. zombie highway.. line runner 2, boomlings, ceramic destroyer, zombie Smasher. Unicorn dash, fruit ninja, ninja jump... so many are there lol

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Lots are there.. hill climb racing.. zombie highway.. line runner 2, boomlings, ceramic destroyer, zombie Smasher. Unicorn dash, fruit ninja, ninja jump... so many are there lol
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll try them out. I remember hill climb racing. I unlocked every map ane vehicle, upgraded all the vehicles, and still had like 30,000,000 left.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Thanks, I'll try them out. I remember hill climb racing. I unlocked every map ane vehicle, upgraded all the vehicles, and still had like 30,000,000 left.

Click to collapse



Now there are so many vehicles, you will get bored before you finish upgrading them..:banghead:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 13, 2013)

I have the wierdest thursday feeling today, even though it's wedensday


----------



## K.A. (Feb 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I have the wierdest thursday feeling today, even though it's wedensday

Click to collapse



It's Thursday. It's Valentine's Day...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 13, 2013)

King ACE said:


> It's Thursday. It's Valentine's Day...

Click to collapse



Not here  It's 9 PM


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> It's Thursday. It's Valentine's Day...

Click to collapse



So glad the wife and I don't celebrate! Talk about a time and money saver...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



King ACE said:


> It's Thursday. It's Valentine's Day...

Click to collapse



Thurday?! 
It's only Tuesday here.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello everyone.

Moronic 10 post spammer quoted and replied to himself in my thread. Grrrr. Reported and destined for homicide

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Not here  It's 9 PM

Click to collapse



Its 8:54pm here

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Sister's Bern sick with fever for nearly 3 weeks now and isnt eating anything now causing her immunity to go down, making her catch every crappy disease there is... -_- sucks...

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> Sister's Bern sick with fever for nearly 3 weeks now and isnt eating anything now causing her immunity to go down, making her catch every crappy disease there is... -_- sucks...
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



That sucks. How old is she?

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------

Maps this thread! It's dying!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Goin' to bed now. Good night 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Inappropriate, man! :sly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nada. Been busy getting together my application for graduate school 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello mates

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hiya frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Hiya frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yo BD! You doing good?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Yo BD! You doing good?

Click to collapse



I'm okay.
How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Reading about Haitian zombies for anthropology class. Super interesting. If you haven't heard about it, you should look it up.


----------



## veeman (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't get it.  Is it ingress related?


----------



## Deadly (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Ingress!! Lol

Click to collapse



FTFY

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



I'll take it it's ingress related then?
Did you read the latest mangas?


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> That sucks. How old is she?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------
> 
> Maps this thread! It's dying!

Click to collapse



She's 5

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Prawesome said:


> She's 5
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



Damn. How are you coping with that?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Listen up people

Around two hours ago, one of our brothers, flastnoles11, just had his night ruined with a terrible phone call. His wife was caught up in an accident involving four cars. The police called him from his wife's phone and told him to go to the hospital and wouldn't give him any info. Naturally, this shook him as well as us up. On reaching the hospital he was informed that she has 14 broken bones and brain swelling. Right now he's sitting in the hospital waiting for more news and asked me to post this since his phone died  
I request all of you to support him in whatever way you feel is appropriate - be it a reply to this post, a pm or a Gtalk message - every persons every word helps and in times like that, one needs all the support and backing possible to help cope with the colossal situation at hand. 

Further news will be conveyed upon arrival. In the meantime, take a minute and pray to whomever you believe in that Chris and his wife get through this with ease, support and that they're lives can resume their daily routine as soon as possible
This is gonna be a long night and he needs us 


Thank you for reading
: Faiz


----------



## Deadly (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Man.. that's an ill fate to happen after they were getting things sorted out...:banghead::banghead:

Chris.. hope your wife gets better and all her injuries will be healed.. I wish her a speedy recovery.. and I will pray for both of you.. if you need us to talk.. we will be here and at gtalk... be strong for her and yourself.. and for the kid..

Thanks faiz for informing us..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

My prayers will be with flastnoles11 and his family 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Wow, I'm really sorry to hear that.

Chris, my prayers are with you and your family.  You've got my number if you need anything.  Keep positive as best you can and be there for your daughter.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

just saw the post. thanks qf for relaying the news.

chris, we know you've been through a lot brother. and we know you're a strong person. like i said, gtalk/pm any of us here if you want/need to. we're here for you man. and don't lose your optimism. keep us posted if you can. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Feb 14, 2013)

Yup, we're all here for you, and we all are praying for your family! Be strong, for all will be good in no time..!


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I wish your wife a quick recovery Sir...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 14, 2013)

God. Sorry to hear that. I hope what i read is not real. 14 bones and brain swelling. 
I've been watching the Everest Expedition series bobo gave me since yesterday...and in that i saw a footage of high altitude induced brain swelling and it was frightening to say the least.
I hope it's not that bad.  Hope the condition improves soon.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Being at school when it's your bday is always awkward

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Being at school when it's your bday is always awkward
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy birthday 

_ Is the chemical aftertaste the reason why people eat hot dogs, or is it some kind of bonus?
Neil Gaiman _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Being at school when it's your bday is always awkward
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday brother. 
Where's the party?


----------



## Deadly (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Being at school when it's your bday is always awkward
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wish you many many happy returns of the day..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

About Chris...

May God and the Pope be with you, and we at XDA and the Frat hope that your wife will recover, Always have faith in God, Chris!

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## veeman (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Being at school when it's your bday is always awkward
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't have to deal with that. My birthday is over summer vacation.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Being at school when it's your bday is always awkward
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Take a personal day. My school gives us 5 personal days to do whatever. I always take a day off on my birthday.

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

Flatnoles(Chris): That's terrible news. She will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Thanks everybody for the kind words... sorry I didnt post last night, lots of things were happening so fast..  but, after I went to get my charger she ended up regaining consciousness... she is still not doing great, but she is well... thank you everybody for the kind words and prayers, without them I dont think I would be holding together so well. The swelling has started to go down, which the doctor was pretty surprised about, jehovah must be looking down on her. Thank you everyone for being here for me throughout this time I appreciate it... more later, gotta get.back to.her


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Glad to hear of good progress, praying for it to continue.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

On happier news, my friends made it into Pandora radio... search for 745 if you wanna hear them... kind of a rock rap hybrid... I would compare them to Linkin park, but a heavier rock.... pretty cool... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey everybody, guess who's back


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, guess who's back

Click to collapse



Who? Who? Go on, do tell 

_ Is the chemical aftertaste the reason why people eat hot dogs, or is it some kind of bonus?
Neil Gaiman _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who? Who? Go on, do tell
> 
> _ Is the chemical aftertaste the reason why people eat hot dogs, or is it some kind of bonus?
> Neil Gaiman _

Click to collapse



lol, me


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKeQjApeiLg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



devstaff said:


> lol, me

Click to collapse



Really, didnt even realise you'd gone. Gone where, how long? 

_ Is the chemical aftertaste the reason why people eat hot dogs, or is it some kind of bonus?
Neil Gaiman _


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> On happier news, my friends made it into Pandora radio... search for 745 if you wanna hear them... kind of a rock rap hybrid... I would compare them to Linkin park, but a heavier rock.... pretty cool... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



That's some good music, listening to it now. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



prototype7 said:


> That's some good music, listening to it now. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yep they are pretty good.. and great guys too!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Really, didnt even realise you'd gone. Gone where, how long?
> 
> _ Is the chemical aftertaste the reason why people eat hot dogs, or is it some kind of bonus?
> Neil Gaiman _

Click to collapse



I have been inactive for like 1-2 weeks because I have been really busy with school and other stuff, but now im free for 1.5 week


----------



## Deadly (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> yep they are pretty good.. and great guys too!

Click to collapse



Glad to head that bro.. take care..:thumbup:

And keep us posted when you get time

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



devstaff said:


> I have been inactive for like 1-2 weeks because I have been really busy with school and other stuff, but now im free for 1.5 week

Click to collapse




Welcome back, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Welcome back, I guess.

Click to collapse



Thanks, also anything new that has happened when I have been off this thread?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



devstaff said:


> I have been inactive for like 1-2 weeks because I have been really busy with school and other stuff, but now im free for 1.5 week

Click to collapse



Really, doesn't time fly  obviously you were missed greatly.............. 









































Not

_ Is the chemical aftertaste the reason why people eat hot dogs, or is it some kind of bonus?
Neil Gaiman _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



devstaff said:


> Thanks, also anything new that has happened when I have been off this thread?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## milky1112 (Feb 14, 2013)

Chris, Your family is in our prayers man. I hope she recovers quickly. Keep me posted man.


----------



## K.A. (Feb 14, 2013)

@Chris : good to hear the improvements in her condition...All will be soon well, god willing..


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Freee*

Let's celebrate Valentines day with some pickup lines!



> I wish I was one of your tears, so I could be born in your eye, run down your cheek, and die on your lips.
> 
> Did you know they changed the alphabet? They put U and I together.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Let's celebrate Valentines day with some pickup lines!

Click to collapse



Old, poor and tired lines 

_ Is the chemical aftertaste the reason why people eat hot dogs, or is it some kind of bonus?
Neil Gaiman _


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Just heard what happened
@Chris stay strong and hope your wife will get better, doctors always make miracles,  in God we trust(and doctors) 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

The party is over. Going to bed. Crazy day

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I'm sick... My head exploded.....A couple of times...

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Stereo8 said:


> I'm sick... My head exploded.....A couple of times...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then.... How are you alive?... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Then.... How are you alive?...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lightnin'! LIGHTNIN'!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

@Chris sorry to here about ur wife. Hope she gets better soon. 


Other sad news,
XDA have started to use ads on tapatalk.  This is probably because XDA do not have enough donations.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



4D1L said:


> @Chris sorry to here about ur wife. Hope she gets better soon.
> 
> 
> Other sad news,
> ...

Click to collapse



Shouldn't have updated it, I didn't..   thanks everyone for the kind words, it's appreciated.  

Update- she is actually doing very well, swelling has went down considerably (brain and everywhere else) so much so they were going to release her from icu tonight and move her to the regular part of the hospital but have decided to observe her tonight and move her in the morning... she will be getting casts tomorrow for all the breaks... things could be better, but it's not the dire situation it was last night...  don't know that I will be on much, if this job doesn't pan out (3rd and final interview Monday) we will probably have to turn the cells off for a bit... :thumbdown: medical leave only paid 40 hours a week and she usually work at least 60...  so things are looking great for her to make a full recovery  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

That's great to hear. Hopefully she does have a full recovery

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Guys....

Have at him..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2148231 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## werked (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Guys....
> 
> Have at him..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2148231
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, what a douche. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Wow, what a douche.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Loved that.. I gave him very excellent answers that should help him out...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hey guys. Thought I'd stop by and say hi. I'm debating really hard on whether or not I should root and ROM tonight or when I get up tomorrow.. No work for a few days so I have plenty of time. 

How is everyone doing?  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. Thought I'd stop by and say hi. I'm debating really hard on whether or not I should root and ROM tonight or when I get up tomorrow.. No work for a few days so I have plenty of time.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just get it done already 

_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Shouldn't have updated it, I didn't..   thanks everyone for the kind words, it's appreciated.
> 
> Update- she is actually doing very well, swelling has went down considerably (brain and everywhere else) so much so they were going to release her from icu tonight and move her to the regular part of the hospital but have decided to observe her tonight and move her in the morning... she will be getting casts tomorrow for all the breaks... things could be better, but it's not the dire situation it was last night...  don't know that I will be on much, if this job doesn't pan out (3rd and final interview Monday) we will probably have to turn the cells off for a bit... :thumbdown: medical leave only paid 40 hours a week and she usually work at least 60...  so things are looking great for her to make a full recovery  :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Can I ask something? Will she be ok physically?

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 15, 2013)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Listen up people
> 
> Around two hours ago, one of our brothers, flastnoles11, just had his night ruined with a terrible phone call. His wife was caught up in an accident involving four cars. The police called him from his wife's phone and told him to go to the hospital and wouldn't give him any info. Naturally, this shook him as well as us up. On reaching the hospital he was informed that she has 14 broken bones and brain swelling. Right now he's sitting in the hospital waiting for more news and asked me to post this since his phone died
> I request all of you to support him in whatever way you feel is appropriate - be it a reply to this post, a pm or a Gtalk message - every persons every word helps and in times like that, one needs all the support and backing possible to help cope with the colossal situation at hand.
> ...

Click to collapse




Thank you for telling us. 






flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks everybody for the kind words... sorry I didnt post last night, lots of things were happening so fast..  but, after I went to get my charger she ended up regaining consciousness... she is still not doing great, but she is well... thank you everybody for the kind words and prayers, without them I dont think I would be holding together so well. The swelling has started to go down, which the doctor was pretty surprised about, jehovah must be looking down on her. Thank you everyone for being here for me throughout this time I appreciate it... more later, gotta get.back to.her

Click to collapse




I hope she gets better Chris. Sorry I didn't reply earlier. I was out in the desert.






Ichigo said:


> Let's celebrate Valentines day with some pickup lines!

Click to collapse




LOL






flastnoles11 said:


> Shouldn't have updated it, I didn't..   thanks everyone for the kind words, it's appreciated.
> 
> Update- she is actually doing very well, swelling has went down considerably (brain and everywhere else) so much so they were going to release her from icu tonight and move her to the regular part of the hospital but have decided to observe her tonight and move her in the morning... she will be getting casts tomorrow for all the breaks... things could be better, but it's not the dire situation it was last night...  don't know that I will be on much, if this job doesn't pan out (3rd and final interview Monday) we will probably have to turn the cells off for a bit... :thumbdown: medical leave only paid 40 hours a week and she usually work at least 60...  so things are looking great for her to make a full recovery  :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse




Awesome! Don't worry. Jehova will love you and your fam forever. I am not a JW though. I'm Muslim. But, that doesn't matter.






Deadly. said:


> Guys....
> 
> Have at him..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2148231
> ...

Click to collapse




I'll do it later






Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. Thought I'd stop by and say hi. I'm debating really hard on whether or not I should root and ROM tonight or when I get up tomorrow.. No work for a few days so I have plenty of time.
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Axis. Doing pretty good. I've been a good Wolfy!

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hey everyone!

I thought I'd pop in before going to sleep to say:
Happy Valentine's day. Hope everyone of age had one as good as I did.

Flast- you guys were on my mind a bit tonight. Not the day you had wanted, certainly, but I'm very happy to know the gift you guys were given: medical mercy during a near tragedy. Glad to hear you've made it to 3rd interview.

I've got my interview in 7 hours. We really need this.  Without it, our lives could crumble very quickly.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

@axis just what you want on your new s3 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138156


_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## cascabel (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I thought I'd pop in before going to sleep to say:
> Happy Valentine's day. Hope everyone of age had one as good as I did.
> ...

Click to collapse



goodluck jr. :thumbup: really hope you get that job. keep us posted. just do you best and hope for the same. 

@flast: that's great news. glad she recovered quickly. hope the road to her complete recovery is a fast one. how many interviews does it take? but goodluck on you 3rd one. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Well, I'm screwed. All I have to say is screw you mom.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Well, I'm screwed. All I have to say is screw you mom.

Click to collapse



What's up!?  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



InfinityFTW said:


> What's up!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You make Tab 2 ROMs, amirite?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You make Tab 2 ROMs, amirite?

Click to collapse



Yes, youarerite 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello all.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello!

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Me and Nico is going to grandparents cabin this weekend  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> @axis just what you want on your new s3 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138156
> 
> 
> _ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
> - Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup: thank ye. 
I got lazy last night, so I'll have to do everything today. Slim Bean will be first. Then I'll try Rootbox Vanilla with those inverts :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



X8invisible said:


> Can I ask something? Will she be ok physically?
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*

Click to collapse



It wasn't looking good at first, but the swelling went down quickly enough that there should be very minimal brain damage if any at all, she's is up and talking, so that's a very good sign :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:







Wolf Pup said:


> Thank you for telling us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thank you, the words from everybody are appreciated... it doesn't matter what religion you are, just knowing that you wish us well is enough for us... 






cascabel said:


> goodluck jr. :thumbup: really hope you get that job. keep us posted. just do you best and hope for the same.
> 
> @flast: that's great news. glad she recovered quickly. hope the road to her complete recovery is a fast one. how many interviews does it take? but goodluck on you 3rd one.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



3rd and final


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 15, 2013)

im screwed, somebody have stolen my .cu.cc domain and now my website doesnt work

But I dont know how they did it, maybe they paid cu.cc for it or idk.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Interview is over for me. 70+ candidates in there. Robotic operation, so I'm not confident at all.  Just another bull in the herd.

I've got a 2+ week assignment coming up, but not quick enough.  Gotta hit my agencies harder.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 15, 2013)

WOW, @Chris. Sorry to hear about the accident. Glad to hear her condition is improving. All the best. Stay strong, bro.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Interview is over for me. 70+ candidates in there. Robotic operation, so I'm not confident at all.  Just another bull in the herd.
> 
> I've got a 2+ week assignment coming up, but not quick enough.  Gotta hit my agencies harder.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep your head up, bro, it'll happen for you!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Alright! I made an app that will add or decrease by 1 and display it on the screen. So useful.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello there frat mates. How's everyone doing today?  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hello there frat mates. How's everyone doing today?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Good thanks, what are you running atm, or did you bail on flashing 

_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> Good thanks, what are you running atm, or did you bail on flashing
> 
> _ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
> - Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _

Click to collapse



I'm being lazy. Reading up on it though. The s3 toolkit is a little intimidating. I'm not sure how I should root. I'm thinking the all in one method will be best. There's like 8 different options. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm being lazy. Reading up on it though. The s3 toolkit is a little intimidating. I'm not sure how I should root. I'm thinking the all in one method will be best. There's like 8 different options.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I thought the bootloader came unlocked, isn't it basically a case of flashing su and a recovery 

_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> It wasn't looking good at first, but the swelling went down quickly enough that there should be very minimal brain damage if any at all, she's is up and talking, so that's a very good sign :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome take care 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> I thought the bootloader came unlocked, isn't it basically a case of flashing su and a recovery
> 
> _ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
> - Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _

Click to collapse



It is unlocked. But the all in one flashes custom recovery, su and Busybox and renames restore files I believe. 

So many options 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It is unlocked. But the all in one flashes custom recovery, su and Busybox and renames restore files I believe.
> 
> So many options
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't even started to look yet, I've kind of got on a mission with jumping battery stats. Same issue that was found in the atrix, just been pointed to a fix posted and ive lots to read over about three posts over a couple of devices.  I keep missing the upgrade centre which closes at 8pm so im still currently out of contact 

_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Well, I'm screwed. All I have to say is screw you mom.

Click to collapse



What happened?







flastnoles11 said:


> It wasn't looking good at first, but the swelling went down quickly enough that there should be very minimal brain damage if any at all, she's is up and talking, so that's a very good sign :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






yeah. But, some people make a mess out of religion




devstaff said:


> im screwed, somebody have stolen my .cu.cc domain and now my website doesnt work
> 
> But I dont know how they did it, maybe they paid cu.cc for it or idk.

Click to collapse




how did they steal it






Ichigo said:


> Alright! I made an app that will add or decrease by 1 and display it on the screen. So useful.

Click to collapse



Can you post the apk please?h

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I haven't posted for a while because I've been reading every single xkcd comic and I've finished now 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I am screwed on 25th Feb. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> I haven't posted for a while because I've been reading every single xkcd comic and I've finished now
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



How many?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Tezlastorme said:


> I haven't posted for a while because I've been reading every single xkcd comic and I've finished now
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



I haven't heard of xkcd.







4D1L said:


> I am screwed on 25th Feb.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It is unlocked. But the all in one flashes custom recovery, su and Busybox and renames restore files I believe.
> 
> So many options
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easiest method is to use Odin to flash a custom recovery, then flash su zip, 2 steps and done, takes about 3 minutes if you include the time for downloading... plus if you haven't used Samsung, it's probably good to acquaint yourself with Odin cuz you will need it sooner or later...


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Easiest method is to use Odin to flash a custom recovery, then flash su zip, 2 steps and done, takes about 3 minutes if you include the time for downloading... plus if you haven't used Samsung, it's probably good to acquaint yourself with Odin cuz you will need it sooner or later...

Click to collapse



This was my understanding, which is why i was going to read up on mobile odin. I'd rather do it like this than a one click method 

_ "All are lunatics, but he who can analyze his delusion is called a philosopher."
- Ambrose Bierce (1842-1914) _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Easiest method is to use Odin to flash a custom recovery, then flash su zip, 2 steps and done, takes about 3 minutes if you include the time for downloading... plus if you haven't used Samsung, it's probably good to acquaint yourself with Odin cuz you will need it sooner or later...

Click to collapse



As someone who has had Galaxy S and GSII, I totally agree. Learn to work your parachute before you need it. 

In other news, my wife and I just killed our son's school district with kindness and got them to agree on extending tutoring services for next year. We did more without an attorney present than we usually did with.  My wife really needs to pick up advocacy cases from other districts because she could bank off her knowledge.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Spent over 9 hours learning some java and android development. Although I did learn a lot.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> As someone who has had Galaxy S and GSII, I totally agree. Learn to work your parachute before you need it.
> 
> In other news, my wife and I just killed our son's school district with kindness and got them to agree on extending tutoring services for next year. We did more without an attorney present than we usually did with.  My wife really needs to pick up advocacy cases from other districts because she could bank off her knowledge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the analogy of Odin as a parachute, gonna have to steal that from you!  And that's awesome, schools should be doing more tutoring anyways... great job on trying to get your kids the best possible education you can! Excellent parenting! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

I made the front page of xda


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I made the front page of xda

Click to collapse



Troll of te...wait a minute!  Didn't I just posted this? 
I'm confused. ...brb...

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## cascabel (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I made the front page of xda

Click to collapse



Grats. How much was the bribe? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I made the front page of xda

Click to collapse



Been there, done that. 
Good job, by the way.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> Grats. How much was the bribe?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse





3 internetz 




M_T_M said:


> Troll of te...wait a minute!  Didn't I just posted this?
> I'm confused. ...brb...
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



That was in the private RC forum
Someone's getting old


----------



## cascabel (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> 3 internetz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He was already old before i was even born. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> He was already old before i was even born.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Empty M
 GO TO OLD FOLKS HOME NAO


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Been there, done that.
> Good job, by the way.

Click to collapse



And only after being a member for 1½ months.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Empty M
> GO TO OLD FOLKS HOME NAO

Click to collapse












Ichigo said:


> And only after being a member for 1½ months.

Click to collapse





*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Sup frat?
How goes it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1733076
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo no hablo español.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hey BD. How's you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Yo no hablo español.

Click to collapse



Yo si! 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat?
> How goes it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mixed reviews on today for me.  Comparing 3 different music players for sound quality now. Day feels mostly win.

How are you?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> Hey BD. How's you?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm okay. I haz a drink in hand and some music playing. :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



m_t_m said:


> yo si!
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> if i had a hammer...i'll tell what i do!

Click to collapse



y u no go to old folks home


----------



## cascabel (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> I'm okay. I haz a drink in hand and some music playing. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. Beer? Have a good weekend. 
doing okay, thanks. After a busy week, i'm just chilling.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Mixed reviews on today for me.  Comparing 3 different music players for sound quality now. Day feels mostly win.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. Vodka + music = win (-Sparky would be a double win but you can't have it all I guess)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> I'm good. Vodka + music = win (-Sparky would be a double win but you can't have it all I guess)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You can for the right price if you know the right people.

You're in Jersey. Stereotypes (no, not the Jersey Shore kind) suggest you should know somebody like that.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> You can for the right price if you know the right people.
> 
> You're in Jersey. Stereotypes (no, not the Jersey Shore kind) suggest you should know somebody like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao. I wish

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> You can for the right price if you know the right people.
> 
> You're in Jersey. Stereotypes (no, not the Jersey Shore kind) suggest you should know somebody like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

At my last job the first words I ever heard said by the COO, who was very much an Italian New Yorker, were loud and angry to my boss about how some mf'er was going to end up getting dumped in the river. With his accent that was perfectly stereotypical, it kinda scared me. I still can't know if he was really serious or not.

So, I must assume everyone in Jersey or New York knows someone to get the job done.

In your line of work, you've got to know at least one Frank Castle. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> At my last job the first words I ever heard said by the COO, who was very much an Italian New Yorker, were loud and angry to my boss about how some mf'er was going to end up getting dumped in the river. With his accent that was perfectly stereotypical, it kinda scared me. I still can't know if he was really serious or not.
> 
> So, I must assume everyone in Jersey or New York knows someone to get the job done.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The old cab co I used to work for before this one is owned by the mob. So you may be right

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



FlyGurl said:


> The old cab co I used to work for before this one is owned by the mob. So you may be right
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow. It's just not like that out here, or at least not that anyone admits.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Spent over 9 hours learning some java and android development. Although I did learn a lot.

Click to collapse



good..



QuantumFoam said:


> I made the front page of xda

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: have to check it though..



Ichigo said:


> Been there, done that.
> Good job, by the way.

Click to collapse



and for what?

Link or it didn't happen..

And morning peeps

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> good..
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: have to check it though..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never! 
It was just a very simple guide. I had almost no knowledge of android when I made it. You've seen it before.
Oh, and good morning.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> And only after being a member for 1½ months.

Click to collapse



I smell bs!


----------



## cascabel (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I smell bs!

Click to collapse



I thought he was just passing gas. Lol.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



cascabel said:


> I thought he was just passing gas. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ba dum tss!!

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I smell bs!

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> No.

Click to collapse



Prove it then...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Prove it then...

Click to collapse



As I said, I was a noob, and it's a very simple guide, but here it is:
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/theming-the-jelly-bean-lockscreen/
I joined May 31, I postes the guide on July 17. So about 1⅔ months.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> As I said, I was a noob, and it's a very simple guide, but here it is:
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/theming-the-jelly-bean-lockscreen/
> I joined May 31, I postes the guide on July 17. So about 1⅔ months.

Click to collapse



That's riiiight...you are that Josepho guy 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## cascabel (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



M_T_M said:


> That's riiiight...you are that Josepho thing
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Ftfy 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> As I said, I was a noob, and it's a very simple guide, but here it is:
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/theming-the-jelly-bean-lockscreen/
> I joined May 31, I postes the guide on July 17. So about 1⅔ months.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: way to go man!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: way to go man!

Click to collapse



I had no idea until veeman told me. 
Hey. I just noticed someone's missing. It's what his name... Odie or something like that?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> I had no idea until veeman told me.
> Hey. I just noticed someone's missing. It's what his name... Odie or something like that?
> Also KC hasn't posted here lately and I miss him

Click to collapse



I miss you too


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I miss you too

Click to collapse



You posted here like, days ago.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> You posted here like, days ago.

Click to collapse



But compared to how I have sometimes posted in here, it's still classed as not posting lately


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



KidCarter93 said:


> But compared to how I have sometimes posted in here, it's still classed as not posting lately

Click to collapse



Sure...
But Odie hasn't posted in months.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Sure...
> But Odie hasn't posted in months.

Click to collapse



But I'm awesome


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

But James is much cooler.  Odie fell off the planet. If he returns to orbit, as more than a shooting star, we'll rejoice.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



KidCarter93 said:


> But I'm awesome

Click to collapse



Fine then. Your new nickname is emosewa. That's is what I shall call you. I, and I alone.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> But James is much cooler.  Odie fell off the planet. If he returns to orbit, as more than a shooting star, we'll rejoice.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



THIS :thumbup:


Ichigo said:


> Fine then. Your new nickname is emosewa. That's is what I shall call you. I, and I alone.

Click to collapse



Without me, you're just aweso...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



KidCarter93 said:


> THIS :thumbup:
> 
> Without me, you're just aweso...

Click to collapse



I laughed so hard I fell off my dinosaur.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> I laughed so hard I fell off my dinosaur.

Click to collapse



A roflsaurus?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



KidCarter93 said:


> A roflsaurus?

Click to collapse



Indeed.
Anybody remember the "only post here if" thread? What happened to it?


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

My head spun when I saw first page of this thread...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2148782

Check the username posting and quoting himself.. 

KC.. you wanna post there?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Youtube recommends this for me: 



 
I'd watch it if it were in Japanese. I love Japanese.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Indeed.
> Anybody remember the "only post here if" thread? What happened to it?

Click to collapse



I deleted it


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I deleted it

Click to collapse


----------



## werked (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Is there some life in this thread?? 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Is there some life in this thread??
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



you gave me sadz

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## werked (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> you gave me sadz
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Why?? How?? What?? Who said?? 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Why?? How?? What?? Who said??
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



this thread is just going through rough phase...

It has lots n lots of life still left.. we have different species too! Prawn, troll(s), humans & some unspeakable ones

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> this thread is just going through rough phase...
> 
> It has lots n lots of life still left.. we have different species too! Prawn, troll(s), humans & some unspeakable ones
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Classify me. :sly:


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Classify me. :sly:

Click to collapse



I did in the last part of last sentence.. you didn't notice?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> I did in the last part of last sentence.. you didn't notice?
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse



Meany! :crybaby2:


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Meany! :crybaby2:

Click to collapse



Well, I wasn't pointing at you.. you just brought it on yourself

So me no meanie.. anyway.. I'm off.. gotta test my new kernel

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## werked (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> this thread is just going through rough phase...
> 
> It has lots n lots of life still left.. we have different species too! Prawn, troll(s), humans & some unspeakable ones
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mafia thread is dead tonight as well. 


"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Well, I wasn't pointing at you.. you just brought it on yourself
> 
> So me no meanie.. anyway.. I'm off.. gotta test my new kernel
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have fun.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hello all, afternoon.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> Mafia thread is dead tonight as well.
> 
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



looks like all are busy this weekend... what are you upto?

Even xda is bit silent I feel.. not much new posts..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## werked (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> looks like all are busy this weekend... what are you upto?
> 
> Even xda is bit silent I feel.. not much new posts..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm stuck at work all weekend, working nights. Sigh.... I haz a tired. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> looks like all are busy this weekend... what are you upto?
> 
> Even xda is bit silent I feel.. not much new posts..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm hoping to start on my kindle fire app this weekend. I'm just wondering how long it will take me to make it.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> I'm stuck at work all weekend, working nights. Sigh.... I haz a tired.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



what 

Working on weekends that too night shift? Why would anyone do that?

You get holidays in weekdays then?

I saw BD's post.. you 2 both don't get holidays or what?

Time to change job then.. if there is no holidays.. that's too much work right?




Ichigo said:


> I'm hoping to start on my kindle fire app this weekend. I'm just wondering how long it will take me to make it.

Click to collapse



 I'm going to enjoy this weekend... I'm making kernel improvements, making a rom.. and app too! It will take a week to finish I guess..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> what
> 
> Working on weekends that too night shift? Why would anyone do that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, have fun. I'm going to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Ichigo said:


> Classify me. :sly:

Click to collapse



We would never  classify you.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Feb 16, 2013)

Holla everyone!
Looks like Wikipedia is broke


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We would never  classify you.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



i lulz'd


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> i lulz'd

Click to collapse



As did I


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> so did I

Click to collapse



FTFY

How are you? Things looking better?

Ohai skinny, roof, jriot

Night Joseph..
____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> How are you? Things looking better?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai Deadleh.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



OptimusLove said:


> Ohai Deadleh.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Ella.. long time no see.. how ya doing?

@roof... its time you do a TOT and become a member you know..
Its already been 2 weeks.. all you need is a TOT to become official member.. check 8000th post and Dooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeet:thumbup:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## _Variable (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Hi Ella.. long time no see.. how ya doing?
> 
> @roof... its time you do a TOT and become a member you know..
> Its already been 2 weeks.. all you need is a TOT to become official member.. check 8000th post and Dooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeet:thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Im doing fine. Cant wait to go to grandpas bday tonight.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## werked (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> what
> 
> Working on weekends that too night shift? Why would anyone do that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get time off. Tonight is my first night back in 7 or 8 days. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> How are you? Things looking better?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As did I is proper English... just an fyi...   things are great, out of icu, cracking jokes... she is a fighter, she will be back to normal in no time! :thumbup: night everyone, back to the hospital early...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Slim Bean is awesome 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Slim Bean is awesome
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I swore by Slim on my S2....hoping for a Note 2 variant.


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Hi guys

Whats new?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Good morning people! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I swore by Slim on my S2....hoping for a Note 2 variant.

Click to collapse



I honestly think I'll like RootBox Vanilla better. I prefer the settings it has compared to SB. 

But I l like the slim inverts also.. Damn. I'll just have to see which works out best. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I honestly think I'll like RootBox Vanilla better. I prefer the settings it has compared to SB.
> 
> But I l like the slim inverts also.. Damn. I'll just have to see which works out best.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get it all rooted and ready to flash?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I haven't heard of xkcd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never went to a hour detention in school. After 25th feb i will get 1hr lunch detention for 2 weeks.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Get it all rooted and ready to flash?

Click to collapse



Yea. I decided to go ahead and do it. My only complaint about slim is that it doesn't have a GPS toggle. Other than that it seems great. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea. I decided to go ahead and do it. My only complaint about slim is that it doesn't have a GPS toggle. Other than that it seems great.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: awesome..I rooted flashed the people's rom and haven't looked back... thinking I may flash an aosp rom tomorrow... just wrote up a little guide in that rom thread to fix a problem some have been having with settings fc when opening up super su (it's built into the phones settings)... first I've contributed in a while, and man did it feel good helping out again... lol


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: awesome..I rooted flashed the people's rom and haven't looked back... thinking I may flash an aosp rom tomorrow... just wrote up a little guide in that rom thread to fix a problem some have been having with settings fc when opening up super su (it's built into the phones settings)... first I've contributed in a while, and man did it feel good helping out again... lol

Click to collapse



Hell yea. That's awesome man :thumbup:
I'm going to give this ROM a good days run then I'll switch to RootBox tomorrow night. I'll have to look for inverts though.  feels good to go custom again. 

Without a custom phone I feel oddly naked. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ppero196 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Arhm...hello?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea. That's awesome man :thumbup:
> I'm going to give this ROM a good days run then I'll switch to RootBox tomorrow night. I'll have to look for inverts though.  feels good to go custom again.
> 
> Without a custom phone I feel oddly naked.
> ...

Click to collapse



I will link you to some great inserts tomorrow if you want!  Going to bed now though... see ya tomorrow
Forgot I had them on my clip board still... I know if another pick also, but I will have to find it... http://themikmik.com/showthread.php?t=15751 no flashing necessary... they should install right over your other apps and these guys are awesome about keeping them updated
The blacked out Google now is incredible...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I will link you to some great inserts tomorrow if you want!  Going to bed now though... see ya tomorrow

Click to collapse



Yes please 
Night bro

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------




ppero196 said:


> Arhm...hello?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What's up man. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes please
> Night bro
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> ...

Click to collapse



Check edit above  night


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jRi0T68 said:


> But James is much cooler.  Odie fell off the planet. If he returns to orbit, as more than a shooting star, we'll rejoice.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



0_0







Ichigo said:


> Indeed.
> Anybody remember the "only post here if" thread? What happened to it?

Click to collapse




I do.






flastnoles11 said:


> I deleted it

Click to collapse




WAI






Deadly. said:


> you gave me sadz
> 
> ____________________________________
> Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

Click to collapse




Stay strong fellow Only-post-here-er






Deadly. said:


> this thread is just going through rough phase...
> 
> It has lots n lots of life still left.. we have different species too! Prawn, troll(s), humans & some unspeakable ones
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




And.... Wolfies!

Y U FORGET MEH






4D1L said:


> I never went to a hour detention in school. After 25th feb i will get 1hr lunch detention for 2 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol before I left my school I had a nice 3 hour. MISSED IT! HAHAHA

@Axis Y U NO SAY HAI TO ME ANY MORE?

Me sad

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## roofrider (Feb 16, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Arhm...hello?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lmao...happens all the time.  :highfive:



Deadly. said:


> @roof... its time you do a TOT and become a member you know..
> Its already been 2 weeks.. all you need is a TOT to become official member.. check 8000th post and Dooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeet:thumbup:

Click to collapse



Me? A tot??  Will think about it.
Maybe next month when i'm free.
Btw i think i saw only 4 tots on utube.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

@Wolfy, I get distracted :smokin:
Hello and goodnight my friend. I've got an early day tomorrow. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## werked (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea. That's awesome man :thumbup:
> I'm going to give this ROM a good days run then I'll switch to RootBox tomorrow night. I'll have to look for inverts though.  feels good to go custom again.
> 
> Without a custom phone I feel oddly naked.
> ...

Click to collapse



Quasi made some inverts. There is a thread in the s3 section somewhere. I think he took the core apps out and recommended using the blue inverting somethin another theme to invert those so they would update. 
Here it is.... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2138156
"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



werked said:


> I get time off. Tonight is my first night back in 7 or 8 days.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



being a cyber spouce, nurse & having such a job must be hard to cope with




flastnoles11 said:


> "As did I" is proper English... *just fyi...*   things are great, out of icu, cracking jokes... she is a fighter, she will be back to normal in no time! :thumbup: night everyone, back to the hospital early...

Click to collapse



I'm still not sure of "as did I" being correct one.. but I may be wrong..

But.. FTFY

That's great...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




Wolf Pup said:


> And.... Wolfies!
> 
> Y U FORGET MEH
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



you came under last part of last sentence




roofrider said:


> Lmao...happens all the time.  :highfive:
> 
> 
> Me? A tot??  Will think about it.
> ...

Click to collapse



ya, people didn't do TOT... but, that's why the new rule.. you become official member only when you do a TOT..

So, get it done ASAP

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> ya, people didn't do TOT... but, that's why the new rule.. you become official member only when you do a TOT..
> 
> So, get it done ASAP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, does that mean anyone who has still not uploaded a tot is still a muffin?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 16, 2013)

4D1L said:


> So, does that mean anyone who has still not uploaded a tot is still a muffin?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its applied to only people who joined as a muffin after the rule changed.. for others who didnt upload yet and they are members, there was a time limit to upload TOT.. but that has to be decided with other governing body and ruling party before i can say here..


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> Its applied to only people who joined as a muffin after the rule changed.. for others who didnt upload yet and they are members, there was a time limit to upload TOT.. but that has to be decided with other governing body and ruling party before i can say here..

Click to collapse



Can I see this in a Terms and Conditions document please? Jk

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



Deadly. said:


> being a cyber spouce, nurse & having such a job must be hard to cope with
> 
> 
> I'm still not sure of "as did I" being correct one.. but I may be wrong..
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a hard knock life. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

This house.... It needs more life......more togas....more chicas


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



QuantumFoam said:


> This house.... It needs more life......more togas....more chicas

Click to collapse



It needs more vodka. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*







TOGA! TOGA! TOGA! 

_ We are what we repeatedly do; excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.
—Aristotle _


----------



## K.A. (Feb 16, 2013)

DAFUQ?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



jugg1es said:


> TOGA! TOGA! TOGA!
> 
> _ We are what we repeatedly do; excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.
> —Aristotle _

Click to collapse



It's about time :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*

Morning everyone.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*






 where's the keg? 

_ We are what we repeatedly do; excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.
—Aristotle _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Idiots Delivered In 30 Minutes, Or They're Free!*



veeman said:


> Morning everyone.

Click to collapse



Yo! veeman! I thought you were eaten by a bear or something.


----------



## Apex (Feb 16, 2013)

Chris, 

I am so sorry it's taken me this long to speak on what terrible news QF posted on your behalf. I am so heartbroken for you and your wife. I am however, overjoyed with the fact that she seems to be making great improvements. I hope and pray for a full recovery, and you both will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. 

As always, if you need anything, I'm always here for you brother.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> where's the keg?
> 
> _ We are what we repeatedly do; excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.
> —Aristotle _

Click to collapse



Would this do?





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



FlyGurl said:


> Would this do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








_ We are what we repeatedly do; excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.
—Aristotle _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

What is this sorcery? Fell asleep mid-day.  damn,im starting to get old

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> What is this sorcery? Fell asleep mid-day.  damn,im starting to get old
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Hey Apex.


----------



## Apex (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Hey Apex.

Click to collapse



Sup Joseph. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## _Variable (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Hey Apex.

Click to collapse



Um.. that was InfinityFTW...







Apex said:


> Sup Joseph.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Ohai Apex.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Apex said:


> Chris,
> 
> I am so sorry it's taken me this long to speak on what terrible news QF posted on your behalf. I am so heartbroken for you and your wife. I am however, overjoyed with the fact that she seems to be making great improvements. I hope and pray for a full recovery, and you both will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> As always, if you need anything, I'm always here for you brother.

Click to collapse



Thanks, bro! She is making improvements everyday! Full recovery in no time... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks, bro! She is making improvements everyday! Full recovery in no time... :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



That's a relief. I have been worried

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> That's a relief. I have been worried
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was also, but she is recovering very well... she wanted to get up and walk around today, but the doc won't let her... like I said, she's a fighter


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks, bro! She is making improvements everyday! Full recovery in no time... :thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Well that's good. My whole family just went to take my 17 year old brother to the hospital. I have no idea why though. I was too busy developing.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Well that's good. My whole family just went to take my 17 year old brother to the hospital. I have no idea why though. I was too busy developing.

Click to collapse



And you don't want to know why!?  :what:

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Well that's good. My whole family just went to take my 17 year old brother to the hospital. I have no idea why though. I was too busy developing.

Click to collapse



Family must come first. Very BAD. How is developing more important than family?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Family must come first. Very BAD. How is developing more important than family?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Nothing is more important than family, regardless of the little squabbles family's have. 

_ We are what we repeatedly do; excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.
—Aristotle _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> Nothing is more important than family, regardless of the little squabbles family's have.
> 
> _ We are what we repeatedly do; excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.
> —Aristotle _

Click to collapse



I know that's true! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Technology is meant to be used, not loved. Family members are meant to be loved, not used.

(Not trying to say you're  like that Ichigo, They're just good words of wisdom imo)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I was in my room. They left without telling me.  I didn't know until my mom called me. Even if I did know, I wouldn't have gone unless it was serious. I have a big family and it get's really crowded in hospital rooms. And a 2 year old running around doesn't help.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> Nothing is more important than family, regardless of the little squabbles family's have.
> 
> _ We are what we repeatedly do; excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.
> —Aristotle _

Click to collapse



That is true!









UndisputedGuy said:


> Technology is meant to be used, not loved. Family members are meant to be loved, not used.
> 
> (Not trying to say you're  like that Ichigo, They're just good words of wisdom imo)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



True









Ichigo said:


> I was in my room. They left without telling me.  I didn't know until my mom called me. Even if I did know, I wouldn't have gone unless it was serious. I have a big family and it get's really crowded in hospital rooms. And a 2 year old running around doesn't help.

Click to collapse



 is there any proof?



_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> That is true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Proof? Of what?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Proof? Of what?

Click to collapse



Having a big family. How do I/We know ur TROLLING!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Having a big family. How do I/We know ur TROLLING!
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Yes. You're right. I got you guys! I actually have a small family!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Having a big family. How do I/We know ur TROLLING!
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



It may lie about a lot of things, but I doubt it would lie about that... proved me wrong yesterday about something I was sure he was lying about


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> It may lte about a lot of things, but I doubt it would lie about that... priced me wrong yesterday about something I was sure he was lying about

Click to collapse



What was it lying about?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Test


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Test

Click to collapse



What is this about?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Another test... trying to make my gifs work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------


They worked! Yay

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> What is this about?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



Open it in browser view if using the app and you'll see them


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Another test... trying to make my gifs work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




My phone is not that great. Cant see any gifs.

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

12 hours of developing. 
My back hurts. I need to get a laptop. The computer in my room is on the floor. And it's very old.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> 12 hours of developing.
> My back hurts. I need to get a laptop. The computer in my room is on the floor. And it's very old.

Click to collapse



A table and chair is cheaper than a laptop 

Developing what? (Omitted psychiatric disorder jokes for you.)

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> A table and chair is cheaper than a laptop
> 
> Developing what? (Omitted psychiatric disorder jokes for you.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



An app for kindle fire... I've just been trying to set up a neat UI for now, but fragments are so dang confusing!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Who here uses Lean Kernel?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> 12 hours of developing.
> My back hurts. I need to get a laptop. The computer in my room is on the floor. And it's very old.

Click to collapse



Ha, I've been programming all day too.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I appear to be a bit moody with some users this morning


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



veeman said:


> Ha, I've been programming all day too.

Click to collapse



What have you been programming?


----------



## werked (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Who here uses Lean Kernel?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Me 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



werked said:


> Me
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Do tell.. How do you like it?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Anime music = new Anime(); <--- This is what my brain thinks after long hours of development. 
What I meant to say was that Anime Music is epic.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Anime music = new Anime(); <--- This is what my brain thinks after long hours of development.
> What I meant to say was that Anime Music is epic.

Click to collapse



Gay


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Gay

Click to collapse



Yes you are. 
This is the song they play in Bleach any time somebody show up after training with new powers and saves some one else. Brings tears to my eyes every time.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Yes you are.
> This is the song they play in Bleach any time somebody show up after training with new powers and saves some one else. Brings tears to my eyes every time.

Click to collapse



Anime= gay


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Anime= gay

Click to collapse



Bakka!
Take. It. Back.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Bakka!
> Take. It. Back.

Click to collapse



Not a chance.... cartoons that's all it is, haven't watched cartoons since I was like 8.... o wait, you are 8 aren't you


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Not a chance.... cartoons that's all it is, haven't watched cartoons since I was like 8.... o wait, you are 8 aren't you

Click to collapse



Did you just say... cartoons?!  CARTOONS?!?!?!?!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Did you just say... cartoons?!  CARTOONS?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Lol, I'm just messing with you, whatever floats your boat.... but IMO anime is retarded....


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, I'm just messing with you, whatever floats your boat.... but IMO anime is retarded....

Click to collapse



Dang it! I had a whole troll planned out. I'm not even kidding, I had it all written down. I was just waiting for somebody to take the bait. And you ruined it!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Dang it! I had a whole troll planned out. I'm not even kidding, I had it all written down. I was just waiting for somebody to take the bait. And you ruined it!

Click to collapse



Good, no trolling this thread for you anymore... I will ruin it every time


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I guess anime can get a little strange...


> Character #1 - But, um, well, how exactly did your father have a child all by himself?
> Character #2 - What do you mean how? He spit the eggs out of his mouth of course.

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, I'm just messing with you, whatever floats your boat.... but IMO anime is retarded....

Click to collapse



Chris... actually anime is not cartoon.. and mostly Japanese cartoons are called anime..

But thing is.. the story and action and things they show are not for kids.. its usual age group is 15+ up to almost 30

If you ever try some anime.. you will get hooked.. till date I told 5 of my friends to see some anime according to their tastes.. and now they watch it like crazy people..

That's one reason I don't suggest people to see anime.. because I indirectly waste their time.. so I kinda feel guilty..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

@Deadly
Is it just me or do all anime have fighting, killing, violence, and usually a perverted character?


----------



## Deadly (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> @Deadly
> Is it just me or do all anime have fighting, killing, violence, and usually a perverted character?

Click to collapse



Just you

Wait............ isn't that's what is there in all serials, movies?

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> Just you
> 
> Wait............ isn't that's what is there in all serials, movies?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



......................
Yes.........

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------

I just remembered that I have no school on Monday.
You guys have no idea how happy that made me.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Sup frat?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD. How goes it?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Hey BD. How goes it?

Click to collapse



I'm good. How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



FlyGurl said:


> I'm good. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm good. Just learning about Static Fragments.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, I'm just messing with you, whatever floats your boat.... but IMO anime is retarded....

Click to collapse



THANK YOU :thumbup:


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



QuantumFoam said:


> THANK YOU :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



QuantumFoam said:


> THANK YOU :thumbup:

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## werked (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Do tell.. How do you like it?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I like it. Quasi may be a better person to ask though.... He haz a smart. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Haters gonna hate!

Click to collapse



Idiots gonna .....wait. What? 

Idiotize? 



*ZTE Blade | Asus Transformer TF300T*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

I *STILL *haven't seen Animal House all the way through.  I should be burned at the stake for revealing such information.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



QuantumFoam said:


> Idiots gonna .....wait. What?
> 
> Idiotize?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shall I rate your Cine app 1 star and say it has a virus? 
Anime haters get no mercy. :sly:


----------



## werked (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I don't even know what anime is. I'm glad. :thumbup:

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

werked said:


> I don't even know what anime is. I'm glad. :thumbup:
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



We park our cars in the same garage.  Anime does nothing for me.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Good night all. You guys disgust me. Hatin' anime and all. Bakkas!
Only Deadly is in the clear. The rest of you, watch your backs. :sly:


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Hey guys...Internet was out for 2 day

Chris, good to see that your wife is getting better 

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey guys...Internet was out for 2 day
> 
> Chris, good to see that your wife is getting better
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



what was wrong with my wife?


oh....errr....crap....now you know my name.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> Hey guys...Internet was out for 2 day
> 
> Chris, good to see that your wife is getting better
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



How's your niece doing? 

_ We are what we repeatedly do; excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.
—Aristotle _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> Hey guys...Internet was out for 2 day
> 
> Chris, good to see that your wife is getting better
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



finally now I know the reason for prawn's missing. 

i was worried for a moment thinking of whales!


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> what was wrong with my wife?
> 
> 
> oh....errr....crap....now you know my name.

Click to collapse



you are not the only chris

He was talking about Marshall Chris..
And ohai there to you and juggs, werked..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> finally now I know the reason for prawn's missing.
> 
> i was worried for a moment thinking of whales!
> you are not the only chris
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning deadly, 

What android version can you run on your phone, only ask because of a question that can up on your help thread kinda threw me 

_  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> finally now I know the reason for prawn's missing.
> 
> i was worried for a moment thinking of whales!
> you are not the only chris
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not?  Damn.  I thought I was unique.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> Morning deadly,
> 
> What android version can you run on your phone, only ask because of a question that can up on your help thread kinda threw me
> 
> _  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _

Click to collapse



its already past noon here... ya, I saw that... we are stuck on GB forever..

We have a cm9 which is not for daily use though.. 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm not?  Damn.  I thought I was unique.

Click to collapse



You are unique..

Just not your name

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> what was wrong with my wife?
> 
> 
> oh....errr....crap....now you know my name.

Click to collapse



Lol







jugg1es said:


> How's your niece doing?
> 
> _ We are what we repeatedly do; excellence, then, is not an act but a habit.
> —Aristotle _

Click to collapse



Well, she's ok right now.. She had blood coming out of her ears on Thursday, we took her to the hospital and he was like "meh..", saw another ent yesterday who was good and he told she has a blood clot in her right ear(because of the stupidity of the previous ent as he packed her ear which caused the clot)  with infection in the other. He told to come next week after recording her temp for a week so that he can clean it up as he can't observe the ear drum now nor clean it. She hasn't had any fever for the last 3 days now, so I guess that's good ...

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> its already past noon here... ya, I saw that... we are stuck on GB forever..
> 
> We have a cm9 which is not for daily use though..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall remember that, and GB not so bad i suppose, could be worse 

_  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Damn tapatalk trolling me..:sly:

@prawn.. ent specialists are pia in our state.. they aren't well knowledgeable.. most of them here anyway.. there you have good docs?

@juggs.. I have no clue as I never owned a ICS or JB device except for using it for some time from cousin , friends etc..


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's good, i saw the original post but it kind of slipped past me at first, then when i remembered it you were gone 

_  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> Damn tapatalk trolling me..:sly:
> 
> @prawn.. ent specialists are pia in our state.. they aren't well knowledgeable.. most of them here anyway.. there you have good docs?

Click to collapse





I have never had to see an E.N.T, current guy seems good, but if the situation worsens, i might go back to
India for a week. 




jugg1es said:


> That's good, i saw the original post but it kind of slipped past me at first, then when i remembered it you were gone
> 
> _  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _

Click to collapse



Ya, internet was down and I have been running around to hospitals 

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## _Variable (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Hello all...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> I am screwed on 25th Feb.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1174



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## K.A. (Feb 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I made the front page of xda

Click to collapse



Took you long enough...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Good morning folks  nice Sunday here, -10°c or -50° f 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> Took you long enough...

Click to collapse



You shhhhhh!

Also, my 2010 phone got PA3


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Did you just say... cartoons?!  CARTOONS?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



I might've liked that page..







flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, I'm just messing with you, whatever floats your boat.... but IMO anime is retarded....

Click to collapse






Affirmative




flastnoles11 said:


> Good, no trolling this thread for you anymore... I will ruin it every time

Click to collapse




you go Chris!






Ichigo said:


> Good night all. You guys disgust me. Hatin' anime and all. Bakkas!
> Only Deadly is in the clear. The rest of you, watch your backs. :sly:

Click to collapse




No.jpg
WTF is Bakka?






Deadly. said:


> finally now I know the reason for prawn's missing.
> 
> i was worried for a moment thinking of whales!
> you are not the only chris
> ...

Click to collapse




Whales... Wolfies eat prawns too.






Prawesome said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope she gets better. God. Everything is going wrong over here... 

Anyway, I'm just thinking about money. Cos, the future is getting expensive. And, I wanna go to Uni and stuff. And, now that things are really expensive, I am low on money. Anyway, I'm sure something will work out.   

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

^ wolf pup, why u always multiquote?!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Feb 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You shhhhhh!
> 
> Also, my 2010 phone got PA3

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> ^ wolf pup, why u always multiquote?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^^ this ^^

And wolfy.. baaka means stupid or idiot..

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

On Serbian baka means grandma...

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

In filipino baka is cow.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



QuantumFoam said:


> You shhhhhh!
> 
> Also, my 2010 phone got PA3

Click to collapse



You, gtalk nap :banghead::mad

@wolf, thanks..

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Ahhh,TDOTS is up again 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

anyone here? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

No

_  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm trying to connect an old sony video camera to the pc since the last hour and no luck


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> No
> 
> _  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _

Click to collapse



okay.jpg







roofrider said:


> I'm trying to connect an old sony video camera to the pc since the last hour and no luck

Click to collapse



what happens? pc doesn't recognize it? are you on windows again? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Feb 17, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what happens? pc doesn't recognize it? are you on windows again?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup it's not being recognised in win7


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Anybody body here watch Psych?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Anybody body here watch Psych?

Click to collapse



Psy?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> Psy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> Psy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I see what you did there 

POTATOOO!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

Devstaff, u haz pm

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

A post before I sleep. Good night guys. 


_Post composed by Lewis_


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Hey everybody

@Prawesome Im in

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> Chris... actually anime is not cartoon.. and mostly Japanese cartoons are called anime..
> 
> But thing is.. the story and action and things they show are not for kids.. its usual age group is 15+ up to almost 30
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No matter how you slice it, to me, it's just cartoons for adults... 

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> ^^ this ^^
> 
> And wolfy.. baaka means stupid or idiot..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope,bakka means I'm an anime nut with no friends so I have to use made up words


----------



## Deadly (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> No matter how you slice it, to me, it's just cartoons for adults...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatever suits you

And btw.. I meant it in Japanese 

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> ^^ this ^^
> 
> And wolfy.. baaka means stupid or idiot..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope,bakka means I'm an anime nut with no friends so I have to use made up words


----------



## Apex (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Question:

Galaxy Player 5.0, should I get one? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Apex said:


> Question:
> 
> Galaxy Player 5.0, should I get one?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Well, it has cm10, go for it 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> Whatever suits you
> 
> And btw.. I meant it in Japanese
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, just having fun with the anime girlies in here... 

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Question:
> 
> Galaxy Player 5.0, should I get one?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Haven't seen anything about them, how's development for it?


----------



## Apex (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> I know, just having fun with the anime girlies in here...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I'm wondering. I'd like to completely do away with my iPod, and go strictly to being anti-Apple officially. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I'm anti Apple officially, I can't afford it....

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Apex said:


> That's what I'm wondering. I'd like to completely do away with my iPod, and go strictly to being anti-Apple officially.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



the first thing I do when buying a new device is check development, if it's lacking, it's probably not worth my time


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Just ordered webhosting from HostWoo, $0.99 for 1 month unlimited hosting:notbad:

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



devstaff said:


> Just ordered webhosting from HostWoo, $0.99 for 1 month unlimited hosting:notbad:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What do you want the website for?


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Devstaff, u got another pmz

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> What do you want the website for?

Click to collapse



Idk yet:/, but atleast im going to use it as a personal site.

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Apex said:


> Question:
> 
> Galaxy Player 5.0, should I get one?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



No,no,no,no! I have one and I, honestly think it's extremely bad. Which device do you have right now? If you have anything even a bit on the high end side you'll hate the screen. And with all the lags and hiccups you'll regret getting it. But if you are getting it for the sole use of music I suppose or would be fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Devstaff, u have another pm

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## Deadly (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> Devstaff, u have another pm
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly:

Y u no use gtalk with him:sly:

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Any ideas what I should do with the unlimited host?

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Devstaff, u have another pm
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



Saw it, and replied.

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> Devstaff, u have another pm
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



Stahp doing teh maps!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

@devstaff
Did you see it and reply?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Gah, stupid tapatalk:banghead:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

@ apex, your OUT kitchen guide is it good for all phones etc,  thinking of putting it in my help thread 

_  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> @ apex, your OUT kitchen guide is it good for all phones etc,  thinking of putting it in my help thread
> 
> _  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _

Click to collapse



Ill answer it, yes, its good for most phones with standard resolutions.

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Apex said:


> Question:
> 
> Galaxy Player 5.0, should I get one?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



I've been looking into a dedicated DAP, like the Galaxy player, a lot lately.

Preliminary answer from me is no. Get a Cowon Z2, a highly rated brand with much better sq than iPod, they're between $250-$300.

Some questions need to be asked because there are more options then you know.

Music only or movies, too?
Does it need to be android?
How much do you want to spend?
How important is sound quality?
Genre preferences?
You're using them with Bose, right? In-ear or on-ear?


*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



shahrukhraza said:


> Stahp doing teh maps!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What maps? 

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



devstaff said:


> Ill answer it, yes, its good for most phones with standard resolutions.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I've been looking for a guide to put in the help thread but there isn't one for the ds(480x800) and i have no knowledge of the program. Just wanted to make sure it wouldn't cause issues with new people following it precisely rolleyes: better than not at all i suppose) and then pounding me to answer the questions on it. 

_  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> ^ wolf pup, why u always multiquote?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cos I do







Deadly. said:


> ^^ this ^^
> 
> And wolfy.. baaka means stupid or idiot..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> You, gtalk nap :banghead::mad
> 
> @wolf, thanks..
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse




It's cool






InfinityFTW said:


> Ahhh,TDOTS is up again
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




*TDOT
There's no S






flastnoles11 said:


> Nope,bakka means I'm an anime nut with no friends so I have to use made up words

Click to collapse




Er ma gerd






Apex said:


> That's what I'm wondering. I'd like to completely do away with my iPod, and go strictly to being anti-Apple officially.
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse




You're not Anti Apple yet? Make sure to teach your kids that APPLE IS BAD. BAD.






jRi0T68 said:


> I've been looking into a dedicated DAP, like the Galaxy player, a lot lately.
> 
> Preliminary answer from me is no. Get a Cowon Z2, a highly rated brand with much better sq than iPod, they're between $250-$300.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How come you know a lot about sound?

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Wolf-

I'm obsessed with the pursuit of better sound. Audiophile.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> Wolf-
> 
> I'm obsessed with the pursuit of better sound. Audiophile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. On bandcamp, they said I can download any Audiophile format for the album I was getting. Too bad my S3 doesn't support FLACS. I think. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Ffuu, ordered another month of hosting and paid the invoice but still it says unpaid, time to contact their support:/.

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Jeremy, gonna need a little advice on sound in a bit lol. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Oh. On bandcamp, they said I can download any Audiophile format for the album I was getting. Too bad my S3 doesn't support FLACS. I think.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



S3 plays flac just fine, but the stock music app might not.  I have been using PlayerPro, but recently switched to Neutron (more features, worse UI).

Hit me up with any questions, if it includes headphones use my thread if you like.







Wolf Pup said:


> Jeremy, gonna need a little advice on sound in a bit lol.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> @ apex, your OUT kitchen guide is it good for all phones etc,  thinking of putting it in my help thread
> 
> _  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _

Click to collapse



Yes, the UOT has options for low res devices, since you're basically uploading what you want to tweak/enhance and it spits out a final copy. Should be just fine. 




jRi0T68 said:


> I've been looking into a dedicated DAP, like the Galaxy player, a lot lately.
> 
> Preliminary answer from me is no. Get a Cowon Z2, a highly rated brand with much better sq than iPod, they're between $250-$300.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't get one, mainly because Best Buy was out of stock. I'd love an Android player, and the 5.0 does have some development for it. I just loathe iTunes, it's total crap. I'd be using it primarily for media (tunes 'n flicks) and maybe gaming. I don't mind dropping 3 bills, probably not more. Sound quality isn't terribly important, I mean, it's a mobile music player so I wouldn't expect hi-fi quality from it. I listen to everything, so my music library is quite eclectic. I have the Bose QC-15 over ear phones. 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

It still sounds like the Cowon Z2 would do all of that, but doesn't really have any dev.  It's on gingerbread, will likely stay there. I know you can get Play Store on it, possible root, I doubt there are any ROMs or kernels anywhere.

However, it's got dedicated physical music controls, hdmi out, and can easily drive your headphones properly, sd card slot.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/594395/cowon-z2-the-complete-review-from-izzi-going/375

This is a 16gb, there is also black in 16 or 32.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/867589-REG/Cowon_Z2_16WH_16GB_Z2_Smart_MP3.html
Root method:
http://iaudiophile.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40423

If you don't mind not having an SD card and 16gb is enough, Sony Walkman F806 should also be looked at.

I'm probably either picking up the Cowon in a couple months or getting an IBasso D-ZERO DAC/Amp to hook up to my phone.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> It still sounds like the Cowon Z2 would do all of that, but doesn't really have any dev.  It's on gingerbread, will likely stay there. I know you can get Play Store on it, possible root, I doubt there are any ROMs or kernels anywhere.
> 
> However, it's got dedicated physical music controls, hdmi out, and can easily drive your headphones properly, sd card slot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are the Galaxy 5.0's really all that bad? 

*Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*


----------



## werked (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Apex said:


> Are the Galaxy 5.0's really all that bad?
> 
> *Set the example, don't be MADE the example. -Apex*

Click to collapse



Someone here has one. Hmmm, Rasa maybe?? 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Not that I've read, but all my research focus is on SQ. They're a good player. However, I've focused solely on great.

I doubt you'd be disappointed, but "better" is out there in the same pricing brackets.

I believe the Galaxy would do video best of those 3 (or any pmp I've read about), and still better-than-iPod sound. It really just depends on your priorities. I loathe having to take out the player to change tracks/pause.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Feb 18, 2013)

werked said:


> Someone here has one. Hmmm, Rasa maybe??
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Yup Rasa has one. No idea where he is though.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



roofrider said:


> Yup Rasa has one. No idea where he is though.

Click to collapse



The real question is... who the heck is Rasa?!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> The real question is... who the heck is Rasa?!

Click to collapse



Probably a muffin

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Rasa is a cool dude we knew from the Confessions thread, he rarely shows up in ot now.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Feb 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The real question is... who the heck is Rasa?!

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34769713&postcount=2146 
feel bad now.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



roofrider said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34769713&postcount=2146
> feel bad now.

Click to collapse



I know who Rasa is.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



roofrider said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34769713&postcount=2146
> feel bad now.

Click to collapse



That's some deep diggin

____________________________________
Falling Doesn’t Make You a Failure, Staying Down Does


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Hey everybody. 
How's it going

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Totally off-topic, but does anybody know how to execute a script within a java class in an android app? I cannot figure it out. I just need to execute a script when the button is clicked, but I have no idea how to execute the script.

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey everybody.
> How's it going
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm good. You?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Totally off-topic, but does anybody know how to execute a script within a java class in an android app? I cannot figure it out. I just need to execute a script when the button is clicked, but I have no idea how to execute the script.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm doing alright myself. Just tampering with the unknown 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm doing alright myself. Just tampering with the unknown
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Women? 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Anybody seen Sleepy lately?

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

Why was the rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class?
Because it was a weapon of math disruption. 

---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

Why was the rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class?
Because it was a weapon of math disruption.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Good morning guys the week out madness has begun...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



> "A Farewell to Arms" is Ernest Hemingway's novel about an American soldier in Italy during World War I. He falls in love with a nurse in the hospital, decides to go AWOL, and rows all night with her in a boat from Italy to Switzerland to evade the authorities.
> 
> His girl friend was sitting in the stern of the boat, and he was rowing in the middle. At one point he said, "Cath, I love you."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> ...

Click to collapse



Go home, you're drunk

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> Go home, you're drunk
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am as sober as a piece of bread.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

The bread might have fallen into a Stein of beer.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> Women?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



A gentleman never tells.. 
Amirite? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> A gentleman never tells..
> Amirite?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



True.

Yet... a lady usually talks frankly, in depth, even vulgar, with her friends about it.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> True.
> 
> Yet... a lady usually talks frankly, in depth, even vulgar, with her friends about it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This I know is true. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

The worst is when I've intercepted texts from my wife to a friend complaining about me, which she sent to me by mistake. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

:what: What was your reaction?
I don't know what I would've done..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Texted her back.

"Very nice. I'm glad you appreciate what I do for the family."

Her: "****. Oops."

Needless to say, I had easy leverage in that argument.  Was a long time ago.

In other news, I just noticed that my 32gb sd that used to only have about 12 gb of music on it now has only 12 gb free after I've changed over most of my files to either FLAC or 320kbps mp3 if I couldn't do flac.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Well kudos to you for keeping your cool. I would have been pretty pissed myself..

I already have a short fuse as it is. Women just make it worse but, not always. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I was pissed, but I've learned I get farther by trying to remain calm.

After 10 years, it's usually not worth the fight anyway.

How's life with you, anyway?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> I was pissed, but I've learned I get farther by trying to remain calm.
> 
> After 10 years, it's usually not worth the fight anyway.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man.. I've had a crazy day. I probably shouldn't say..
Sh1t went down last night and escalated through the morning. Things happened :sly: But I've settled the score. 
Aside from the bs, I've been good. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Morning guys 
Hows it going? 

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> Morning guys
> Hows it going?
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



It's going. How are you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Man.. I've had a crazy day. I probably shouldn't say..
> Sh1t went down last night and escalated through the morning. Things happened :sly: But I've settled the score.
> Aside from the bs, I've been good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A blessing for you:
May you have either been fully and legally justified, or may karma not be a ***** this time. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> A blessing for you:
> May you have either been fully and legally justified, or may karma not be a ***** this time.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Well, it wasn't my fight, but I quickly made it my problem when my brother came home busted up last night. He stumbled around and got blood everywhere. I took him to the doctor this morning where he got 18 stitches and treated for 4 broken ribs.  

The truth is, I may get into some sh1t for what I've done, but it was justifiable by my own terms. Nobody messes with my family. Plain and simple, they got what was coming to them. That's all I truly feel comfortable saying. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

So all we have to do is channel our collective energy against Murphy's Law.

Sounds like you were the instrument of karma.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Anyone seen Alan?

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Anyone seen Alan?
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



He's in the elevator.






No, I haven't seen him in a couple days.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> So all we have to do is channel our collective energy against Murphy's Law.
> 
> Sounds like you were the instrument of karma.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I definitely didn't go on a friendly visit. He was jumped by three guys. I've gotten to two. The third will come soon enough. All I need is his address and I'm there. They wanted a fight and they got one. 

I can be the coolest guy you've ever met.. But I can also be the worst enemy you've ever had. And messing with my family leads to trouble for both them and me. But I care enough to make things right. It put a smile on his face when I walked through the door after the fact, and that made me feel better. They really worked him over. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

That's bull****. 3 on 1 just shows they're 1/3 the man he must be.

Do what you have to for family.

A man pushed my wife once, while screaming at her. I didn't see it start, came up behind him, put my fist in his temple and waited while he woke up and the cops came. I  calmly told them what I did and why, they told me I did the right thing and then they dealt with him. Unfortunate that you weren't with him when it happened.

Any chance for civil suit on those ****ers? Might as well hit their wallets, too.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> That's bull****. 3 on 1 just shows they're 1/3 the man he must be.
> 
> Do what you have to for family.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.. It's definitely bs. I swear I could kill those bastards. But an ass whooping x3 is better. That way they remember me. 

As to what happened with you, you did what any real man should've done. :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> He's in the elevator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Im talking about deathnotice01 aka Alan

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It's going. How are you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I am good 







jRi0T68 said:


> He's in the elevator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO
With a baby too 

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> No. Im talking about deathnotice01 aka Alan
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I'm aware and also gave a real answer. No idea where he is. Just set yourself up for a witty but creepy remark and he'll show up.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> I am good
> 
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



That's great man. Glad to hear. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Wife could be out of the hospital as early as Thursday if things keep heading in this direction!  . She is one tough cookie! Anyways night guys, interview got moved to 8am tomorrow... bed time...  *fingers-crossed*

Hope everyone is well, haven't been around too awful much, but looks like I will be back here more very soon.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Wife could be out of the hospital as early as Thursday if things keep heading in this direction!  . She is one tough cookie! Anyways night guys, interview got moved to 8am tomorrow... bed time...  *fingers-crossed*
> 
> Hope everyone is well, haven't been around too awful much, but looks like I will be back here more very soon.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



That's really good news :thumbup:



Morning muffins 

_  “A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.” - Emo Philips _


----------



## werked (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> True.
> 
> Yet... a lady usually talks frankly, in depth, even vulgar, with her friends about it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Axis_Drummer said:


> This I know is true.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Vhhaaaatttt?? How do u know this?? 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Deadly (Feb 18, 2013)

werked said:


> Vhhaaaatttt?? How do u know this??
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



So, you agree its true.. and worried how this is known to them??


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Well, it wasn't my fight, but I quickly made it my problem when my brother came home busted up last night. He stumbled around and got blood everywhere. I took him to the doctor this morning where he got 18 stitches and treated for 4 broken ribs.
> 
> The truth is, I may get into some sh1t for what I've done, but it was justifiable by my own terms. Nobody messes with my family. Plain and simple, they got what was coming to them. That's all I truly feel comfortable saying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoa. Is he OK? Sounds like some nasty crap went on.







Axis_Drummer said:


> I definitely didn't go on a friendly visit. He was jumped by three guys. I've gotten to two. The third will come soon enough. All I need is his address and I'm there. They wanted a fight and they got one.
> 
> I can be the coolest guy you've ever met.. But I can also be the worst enemy you've ever had. And messing with my family leads to trouble for both them and me. But I care enough to make things right. It put a smile on his face when I walked through the door after the fact, and that made me feel better. They really worked him over.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You are an absolute badass. Bring a Wolf Pup with you too! Stick a drum stick 5 miles up the 3rd ones @$$. What did you do to the other 2?






flastnoles11 said:


> Wife could be out of the hospital as early as Thursday if things keep heading in this direction!  . She is one tough cookie! Anyways night guys, interview got moved to 8am tomorrow... bed time...  *fingers-crossed*
> 
> Hope everyone is well, haven't been around too awful much, but looks like I will be back here more very soon.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Awesome! COOOOKKKIIIEEEEE!


Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Wife could be out of the hospital as early as Thursday if things keep heading in this direction!  . She is one tough cookie! Anyways night guys, interview got moved to 8am tomorrow... bed time...  *fingers-crossed*
> 
> Hope everyone is well, haven't been around too awful much, but looks like I will be back here more very soon.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Great news, Chris! Good luck with the interview


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Hey everybody, whats up?

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, whats up?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just came home from school 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Wife could be out of the hospital as early as Thursday if things keep heading in this direction!  . She is one tough cookie! Anyways night guys, interview got moved to 8am tomorrow... bed time...  *fingers-crossed*
> 
> Hope everyone is well, haven't been around too awful much, but looks like I will be back here more very soon.. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



So glad to hear of your wife's recovery! Great news, prayers being answered! Also, I'm pulling for you in your job search. Please let us know how things pan out!

Also, Howdy y'all.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Whoa. Is he OK? Sounds like some nasty crap went on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea it was a pretty nasty brawl between them. But things are even now. I don't really care to talk about what I did but, just know I made things right. And today will be the same for the third. 

@Chris, I'm glad to hear that my friend. I hope everything goes as planned and that she makes a quick recovery. Best wishes 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea it was a pretty nasty brawl between them. But things are even now. I don't really care to talk about what I did but, just know I made things right. And today will be the same for the third.
> 
> @Chris, I'm glad to hear that my friend. I hope everything goes as planned and that she makes a quick recovery. Best wishes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are a pretty good brawler eh? 

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## cascabel (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea it was a pretty nasty brawl between them. But things are even now. I don't really care to talk about what I did but, just know I made things right. And today will be the same for the third.
> 
> @Chris, I'm glad to hear that my friend. I hope everything goes as planned and that she makes a quick recovery. Best wishes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just read the posts. you're right. nobody messes with family. i'm a scrawny guy, but i'd have probably done the same for my brother. :thumbup: just don't get into trouble if you can help it bro.

also, hi apex, wolf, prawn, and lurkers.

@chris: really glad to hear the news.  best wishes brother. and go and get that job. :thumbup:

cAs


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> You are a pretty good brawler eh?
> 
> POTATOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



I had to be growing up. But honestly, I'm not one to go looking for trouble. I usually try to keep the peace but, they hurt my brother so I hurt them. I only do what I have to do in those situations. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> just read the posts. you're right. nobody messes with family. i'm a scrawny guy, but i'd have probably done the same for my brother. :thumbup: just don't get into trouble if you can help it bro.
> 
> also, hi apex, wolf, prawn, and lurkers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure I'll get into trouble some way or another for this. Unless they're wise and know what's best for them. But at least you guys understand. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just finished creating my new website, tell me if you like it and please give me some feedback so I could improve it:
http://devstaff.me


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



devstaff said:


> Just finished creating my new website, tell me if you like it and please give me some feedback so I could improve it:
> http://devstaff.me

Click to collapse



Not bad, needs a bit of "tarting" up though. Good start though 

_   “Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don’t have a good partner, you’d better have a good hand.” - Woody Allen  _


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Nice! Maybe a mobile version... After all we are xda...

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> Not bad, needs a bit of "tarting" up though. Good start though
> 
> _   “Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don’t have a good partner, you’d better have a good hand.” - Woody Allen  _

Click to collapse



Thanks, I know that it needes to be "tarted" up but I will do that tomorow

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Here's to a new day fellas! :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Here's to a new day fellas! :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I haven't slept yet. New day is still old for me. :what:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



FlyGurl said:


> I haven't slept yet. New day is still old for me. :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I barely got to sleep last night myself. It was one hell of a day. But today will be different. 

Get some rest soon 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Great. I was planning on spending Presidents day developing, but now I have to get a haircut. It doesn't seem too bad, but It'll take 6 hours. Don't ask why. (And no, it's not because I have really long hair. I hate long hair)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Great. I was planning on spending Presidents day developing, but now I have to get a haircut. It doesn't seem too bad, but It'll take 6 hours. Don't ask why. (And no, it's not because I have really long hair. I hate long hair)

Click to collapse



There is absolutely nothing wrong with long hair. 
Mine is very long. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

+1

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with long hair.
> Mine is very long.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



My hair is waist length. Long hair is awesome.:thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



FlyGurl said:


> My hair is waist length. Long hair is awesome.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As is mine 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



FlyGurl said:


> My hair is waist length. Long hair is awesome.:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Axis_Drummer said:


> As is mine
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Mine used to be until i had a slight argument with a bunch of caving equipment and had to take a penknife to it 

_   “Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don’t have a good partner, you’d better have a good hand.” - Woody Allen  _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I don't like my hair getting in my eyes, which it is just barely doing now. I usually just get a 3" fade, which isn't too short. Then I let itit grow for a few months(mainly because I'm too lazy to get it cut).


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> Mine used to be until i had a slight argument with a bunch of caving equipment and had to take a penknife to it
> 
> _   “Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don’t have a good partner, you’d better have a good hand.” - Woody Allen  _

Click to collapse



I've had a few close calls with my work myself. 







Ichigo said:


> I don't like my hair getting in my eyes, which it is just barely doing now. I usually just get a 3" fade, which isn't too short. Then I let itit grow for a few months(mainly because I'm too lazy to get it cut).

Click to collapse



I haven't cut my hair since highschool 
I occasionally trim the split ends though. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I've had a few close calls with my work myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gotta keep it healthy somehow right... I've been losing my hair since highschool.. I just get skin fades now... 

Interview went well, should know within the next couple of days whether or not I got the job...  

got a pleasant surprise today, wife's insurance is covering * most* of the hospital bills, we just received a donation to cover the rest from the responsible parties family! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: faith in humanity one step closer to being restored!   gonna take the daughter over there to thank them in person today


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Gotta keep it healthy somehow right... I've been losing my hair since highschool.. I just get skin fades now...
> 
> Interview went well, should know within the next couple of days whether or not I got the job...
> 
> got a pleasant surprise today, wife's insurance is covering * most* of the hospital bills, we just received a donation to cover the rest from the responsible parties family! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: faith in humanity one step closer to being restored!   gonna take the daughter over there to thank them in person today

Click to collapse



That is really good news mate, and a relief i bet. 

I've been going grey since i was about 15 had a badger stripe for years, now I'm just grey

_   “Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don’t have a good partner, you’d better have a good hand.” - Woody Allen  _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> That is really good news mate, and a relief i bet.
> 
> I've been going grey since i was about 15 had a badger stripe for years, now I'm just grey
> 
> _   “Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don’t have a good partner, you’d better have a good hand.” - Woody Allen  _

Click to collapse



Relief it's an understatement.. we would have been in some serious debt if not for this...


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Relief it's an understatement.. we would have been in some serious debt if not for this...

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it worked out somewhat  Could of been worse I guess.....financially.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



eep2378 said:


> Glad to hear it worked out somewhat  Could of been worse I guess.....financially.

Click to collapse



Sure could've been... we were seriously considering seeking a lot of our hard earned stuff to help pay for all of this, no need now! 

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

My wife's work just called and asked if she has any idea when she will be able to get back to work... lol, seriously...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 18, 2013)

Sleepy's still missing.....


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea it was a pretty nasty brawl between them. But things are even now. I don't really care to talk about what I did but, just know I made things right. And today will be the same for the third.
> 
> @Chris, I'm glad to hear that my friend. I hope everything goes as planned and that she makes a quick recovery. Best wishes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you teach him a lesson.







devstaff said:


> Just finished creating my new website, tell me if you like it and please give me some feedback so I could improve it:
> http://devstaff.me

Click to collapse




Epicgasm. 






Axis_Drummer said:


> Here's to a new day fellas! :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse






Yay! Can Wolfy haz some beer Sir Axis?




Ichigo said:


> Great. I was planning on spending Presidents day developing, but now I have to get a haircut. It doesn't seem too bad, but It'll take 6 hours. Don't ask why. (And no, it's not because I have really long hair. I hate long hair)

Click to collapse




Must. Resist.. Can't! WAIIII?






jugg1es said:


> Mine used to be until i had a slight argument with a bunch of caving equipment and had to take a penknife to it
> 
> _   “Having sex is like playing bridge. If you don’t have a good partner, you’d better have a good hand.” - Woody Allen  _

Click to collapse




...






flastnoles11 said:


> Gotta keep it healthy somehow right... I've been losing my hair since highschool.. I just get skin fades now...
> 
> Interview went well, should know within the next couple of days whether or not I got the job...
> 
> got a pleasant surprise today, wife's insurance is covering * most* of the hospital bills, we just received a donation to cover the rest from the responsible parties family! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: faith in humanity one step closer to being restored!   gonna take the daughter over there to thank them in person today

Click to collapse



Awesome. Hope she gets better

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yay! Can Wolfy haz some beer sir Axis?
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



No. Ur too young and ur a muslim. Very bad!

_____________________________________________
My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Good night everyone

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> No. Ur too young and ur a muslim. Very bad!
> 
> _____________________________________________
> My name is 4D1L but you can call me 4D1L because that is my internet name.

Click to collapse



I don't care. I'm a Wolfy.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Yep. Took 6 hours, like I predicted. 
At least the girl that cut my hair was hot...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> I don't care. I'm a Wolfy.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



How old are you?







Ichigo said:


> Yep. Took 6 hours, like I predicted.
> At least the girl that cut my hair was hot...

Click to collapse



Well at least one good thing happened 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Anybody watch Malcom in the Middle? I used to love that show. I haven't watched it in about 2 years though...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Yep. Took 6 hours, like I predicted.
> At least the girl that cut my hair was hot...

Click to collapse



Awesome! But, I wonder how it was, being in a chair, with an apron thingy on, having your hair cut by a hot girl, for 6 whole hours. Surely you blushed after that amount of time. XD







Axis_Drummer said:


> How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why? And, you don't know yet? Let's just stay younger than you think.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Awesome! But, I wonder how it was, being in a chair, with an apron thingy on, having your hair cut by a hot girl, for 6 whole hours. Surely you blushed after that amount of time. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I like long hair and would never cut mine. 
And no but I know you're young. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> I don't care. I'm a Wolfy.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



You live in Saudi right?







Axis_Drummer said:


> Because I like long hair and would never cut mine.
> And no but I know you're young.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



He's like 13/14. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



shahrukhraza said:


> You live in Saudi right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would've guessed a tad bit younger 
No offense teen wolf 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Awesome! But, I wonder how it was, being in a chair, with an apron thingy on, having your hair cut by a hot girl, for 6 whole hours. Surely you blushed after that amount of time. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The haircut itself took 20 minutes. 
And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I would've guessed a tad bit younger
> No offense teen wolf
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well he does act a bit immature.







Ichigo said:


> The haircut itself took 20 minutes.
> I was just stuck with my Dad for 6 hours.

Click to collapse



Why were you stuck with your dad for six hours!?:what::sly:


EDIT: Seems like your edit wasn't fast enough for me 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



shahrukhraza said:


> Well he does act a bit immature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:screwy::beer::sly::screwy::sly::thumbdown:
Edit: Too slow!


----------



## veeman (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



shahrukhraza said:


> Well he does act a bit immature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Having... Fun... With the hot hair stylist.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



veeman said:


> Having... Fun... With the hot hair stylist.

Click to collapse



If you're saying what I think you're saying... :what::what::what:
Oh yeah... You jelly?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I would've guessed a tad bit younger
> No offense teen wolf
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm 13







shahrukhraza said:


> Well he does act a bit immature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yeah I am a bit immature.






Ichigo said:


> If you're saying what I think you're saying... :what::what::what:

Click to collapse



Well, nothing wrong with it!

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yeah I am a bit immature.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



First step to maturity is admitting you are immature  

But I wasn't deliberately calling you immature. You're Ok by me 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> First step to maturity is admitting you are immature
> 
> But I wasn't deliberately calling you immature. You're Ok by me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Trust me, I can be VERY mature. Some people thought I was 20 lol. But, I want to be immature while I can, know what I mean? 

If you guys don't believe me, I'll link you to my moderator application on a Minecraft server. 10k + characters. 

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks. Trust me, I can be VERY mature. Some people thought I was 20 lol. But, I want to be immature while I can, know what I mean?
> 
> If you guys don't believe me, I'll link you to my moderator application on a Minecraft server. 10k + characters.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Agreed with all my atoms. You sir, are a boss.

Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...


----------



## cascabel (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



^^^this. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

cAs


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Put Axis' quote in my Sig xd



Axis_Drummer said:


> I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Agreed with all my atoms. You sir, are a boss.
> 
> Sent from somewhere too far away from my computer. Axis_Drummer calls me Wolfy. Jessica said I need to behave...

Click to collapse



Word 

That's how I've always looked at things.. Like a boss :smokin:






cascabel said:


> ^^^this. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> cAs

Click to collapse



Hey man. How've you been?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Goodnight, my bundles of  bodies.
And remember, don't drop the soap!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Goodnight, my bundles of  bodies.
> And remember, don't drop the soap!

Click to collapse



You are far too young to sound so creepy.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Need feedback!!! Possibly more questions for it... even if you don't own an s3 or if you're not on Sprint, I'm sure the frequently asked questions are universal except for possibly a few


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Need feedback!!! Possibly more questions for it... even if you don't own an s4 or if you're not on Sprint, I'm sure the frequently asked questions are universal except for possibly a few
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



That was great! Very informative 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Where in the world is sleepy and Alan :banghead:

POTATOOO!!!!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Hello guys!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Hi!

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Stereo8 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Hey Mr.muffin , what's up?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobiascuypers (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Was told to report in. Not dead guuyyss!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> Hey Mr.muffin , what's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm using WiFi kill on my dad cause he's occupied the PC watching Los Serranos on YouTube, and I told him to use TV cause we have YouTube on it...

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Deadly (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



tobiascuypers said:


> Was told to report in. Not dead guuyyss!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lmao!

How have you been bro?

Btw guys.. can anyone give me stock framework file of s3 please?

____________________________________
LewisGauss and Lewis Inc are solely responsible for all posts made by this account. Please seek technical help from Lewis Inc


----------



## cascabel (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

anybody home? 

cAs


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



cascabel said:


> anybody home?
> 
> cAs

Click to collapse



Nope, your all alone 

_ “When I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in his car.” - Will Rogers  _


----------



## cascabel (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> Nope, your all alone
> 
> _ “When I die, I want to die like my grandfather who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in his car.” - Will Rogers  _

Click to collapse



lol. hey ghost of juggles. 

cAs


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Yo guys! What's up?
Tobias... I see you took my advice... :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 19, 2013)

I can haz muffin? 0_0


----------



## cascabel (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

hey itchy. sup? what time is it there?

@sleepy: hey man, long time. where have you been?

cAs


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I can haz muffin? 0_0

Click to collapse



Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy!!! 
We missed you man. I thought the Sand Man killed you! 

 ---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM respectively----------




cascabel said:


> hey Ichigo. sup? what time is it there?
> 
> cAs

Click to collapse



11:10.
I'm just sitting in History class trying to pass the time


----------



## cascabel (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepy!!!
> We missed you man. I thought the Sand Man killed you!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM respectively----------
> ...

Click to collapse



i get bored history, or at least my country's. i feel ya. 

cAs


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



cascabel said:


> i get bored history, or at least my country's. i feel ya.
> 
> cAs

Click to collapse



I love History though. My favorite class. But we're only learning about the reconstruction after our Civil War.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey itchy... cas...

Been caught up in work lately.

How's tricks?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> I love History though. My favorite class. But we're only learning about the reconstruction after our Civil War.

Click to collapse



i'm more interested in other countries' history tbh. or maybe it's just that the profs that taught me history were always boring [email protected]@rds...

cAs


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> I love History though. My favorite class. But we're only learning about the reconstruction after our Civil War.

Click to collapse



History was one of my favorites also, more specifically AP European History...  Learned tons that I still retain today! I was a pretty good student though, I liked pretty much all my classes... ap euro was the best though cuz the teacher in that class was a nut 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## cascabel (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey itchy... cas...
> 
> Been caught up in work lately.
> 
> How's tricks?

Click to collapse



about the same. only it's not work. 







flastnoles11 said:


> History was one of my favorites also, more specifically AP European History...  Learned tons that I still retain today! I was a pretty good student though, I liked pretty much all my classes... ap euro was the best though cuz the teacher in that class was a nut
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



hey chris. how are you? when will you get the result of your job application?

cAs


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



cascabel said:


> about the same. only it's not work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully today or tomorrow... if I don't receive a call by tomorrow, I'm gonna call them   check out my faq, tell me what you think... any basic android knowledge I left out that I should include?


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## cascabel (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hopefully today or tomorrow... if I don't receive a call by tomorrow, I'm gonna call them   check out my faq, tell me what you think... any basic android knowledge I left out that I should include?
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



good luck. :beer:
i've never owned a sammy , apart from "fixing" my cousin' phones, so i don't think i'm a good judge of your thread. it does look good to me (it has what every newbie needs to know imo). but maybe you could add definitions of the most common jargon? or maybe that device already has one of those?

cAs


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



cascabel said:


> good luck. :beer:
> i've never owned a sammy , apart from "fixing" my cousin' phones, so i don't think i'm a good judge of your thread. it does look good to me (it has what every newbie needs to know imo). but maybe you could add definitions of the most common jargon? or maybe that device already has one of those?
> 
> cAs

Click to collapse



That's actually not a bad idea, I will have to look through and make sure there isn't a thread for that over there already... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 19, 2013)

D-Link seriously, 24kb/s in download speed?!?!?!? What should I do? Should I get it replace or should I contact their support?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Awesome lunch! 
Fire can always make lunch fun!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

God damn it,  this has been a terrible evening...  Got attacked by some jerk-off trying to steal my phone. He ****ing pinched me and hit me.  Adrenaline still pumping.  If someone want to,  I can write the full story 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

@infinity... doooooeeeeet

You alright?
And the phone?

____________________________________
LewisGauss and Lewis Inc are solely responsible for all posts made by this account. Please seek technical help from Lewis Inc


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> @infinity... doooooeeeeet
> 
> You alright?
> And the phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^ this!!¡¡ I'm bored, could use a good story


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @infinity... doooooeeeeet
> 
> You alright?
> And the phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, it happened 15 minutes ago. I had been at the mall with a friend, and i got off the bus. The street waws empty, and in my pheripual (?) vision i saw a dude walking, with his hood on. I was wearing these baggy sweatpants, you know, the gray ones? I was about to cross the road, and I noticed he slowed down right behind behind me. I knew what was gonna happen. He reached out his hand to my right pocket, and when his hand was about 10 cm away from my pocket, i grabbed his hand quickly. First, he punched me, very weakly in my side. He then tried to twist out of my grip, and in some way he pinched me on top of my hand. I tightened my grip and pulled his forward. I then kicked him, quite hard, on the back of his knee. He collapsed for a sec, and then got up, and ran away, and it looked like he had some pain in his left foot. I never got a clear view of his face, tho. Both me and phone is okay


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> Well, it happened 15 minutes ago. I had been at the mall with a friend, and i got off the bus. The street waws empty, and in my *peripheral *(?) vision i saw a dude walking, with his hood on. I was wearing these baggy sweatpants, you know, the gray ones? I was about to cross the road, and I noticed he slowed down right behind behind me. I knew what was gonna happen. He reached out his hand to my right pocket, and when his hand was about 10 cm away from my pocket, i grabbed his hand quickly. First, he punched me, very weakly in my side. He then tried to twist out of my grip, and in some way he pinched me on top of my hand. I tightened my grip and pulled his forward. I then kicked him, quite hard, on the back of his knee. He collapsed for a sec, and then got up, and ran away, and it looked like he had some pain in his left foot. I never got a clear view of his face, tho. Both me and phone is okay

Click to collapse



Glad you're alright...
And ftfy


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 19, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Glad you're alright...
> And ftfy
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## Deadly (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> Well, it happened 15 minutes ago. I had been at the mall with a friend, and i got off the bus. The street* was* empty, and in my * peripheral * (?) vision i saw a dude walking, with his hood on. I was wearing these baggy sweatpants, you know, the gray ones? I was about to cross the road, and I noticed he slowed down right behind behind me. I knew what was gonna happen. He reached out his hand to my right pocket, and when his hand was about 10 cm away from my pocket, i grabbed his hand quickly. First, he punched me, very weakly in my side. He then tried to twist out of my grip, and in some way he pinched me on top of my hand. I tightened my grip and pulled his forward. I then kicked him, quite hard, on the back of his knee. He collapsed for a sec, and then got up, and ran away, and it looked like he had some pain in his left foot. I never got a clear view of his face, tho. Both me and phone is okay

Click to collapse



cool lol.. you are OK and he got what he deserved..

And ftfy.. Chris missed one

____________________________________
LewisGauss and Lewis Inc are solely responsible for all posts made by this account. Please seek technical help from Lewis Inc


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



devstaff said:


> D-Link seriously, 24kb/s in download speed?!?!?!? What should I do? Should I get it replace or should I contact their support?

Click to collapse



Contact support..

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Well, it happened 15 minutes ago. I had been at the mall with a friend, and i got off the bus. The street waws empty, and in my pheripual (?) vision i saw a dude walking, with his hood on. I was wearing these baggy sweatpants, you know, the gray ones? I was about to cross the road, and I noticed he slowed down right behind behind me. I knew what was gonna happen. He reached out his hand to my right pocket, and when his hand was about 10 cm away from my pocket, i grabbed his hand quickly. First, he punched me, very weakly in my side. He then tried to twist out of my grip, and in some way he pinched me on top of my hand. I tightened my grip and pulled *his forward*. I then kicked him, quite hard, on the back of his knee. He collapsed for a sec, and then got up, and ran away, and it looked like he had some pain in his left foot. I never got a clear view of his face, tho. Both me and phone is okay

Click to collapse



Did I see it right or you meant "pulled him forward"?
Good to know you are ok...Note 2 right?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Contact support..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes and yes


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

@Infinity Lucky! I would kill for that to happen to me! I'd give anything for a chance to beat the crap out of someone. 
I don't know why, but anytime I've ever gotten into a fight, I never really feel any pain. During or after. I've been punched in the face really hard, and I just laughed. Not sure why though... But it's fun!.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> Yes and yes

Click to collapse



Lol







Ichigo said:


> @Infinity Lucky! I would kill for that to happen to me!

Click to collapse



Yep.. if that Guy so much as touches you, he's going to have weird ointments all over him. After all you are Itch-go cream


----------



## roofrider (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like Infinity is putting his training to use. Good job on that.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



roofrider said:


> Looks like Infinity is putting his training to use. Good job on that.

Click to collapse



I am happy that I've trained so much. If those movements/defences were not by reflex,  I would have been a Note II poorer 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 19, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I am happy that I've trained so much. If those movements/defences were not by reflex,  I would have been a Note II poorer
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha...he picked the wrong guy. For someone of your age you're pretty tall. How big (if at all) was that guy?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



roofrider said:


> Haha...he picked the wrong guy. For someone of your age you're pretty tall. How big (if at all) was that guy?

Click to collapse



I guess maybe 170 cm,  maybe less

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Nobody got my reference... 
PS: I didn't really mean what I posted about fighting. It was from a TV show.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> Well, it happened 15 minutes ago. I had been at the mall with a friend, and i got off the bus. The street waws empty, and in my pheripual (?) vision i saw a dude walking, with his hood on. I was wearing these baggy sweatpants, you know, the gray ones? I was about to cross the road, and I noticed he slowed down right behind behind me. I knew what was gonna happen. He reached out his hand to my right pocket, and when his hand was about 10 cm away from my pocket, i grabbed his hand quickly. First, he punched me, very weakly in my side. He then tried to twist out of my grip, and in some way he pinched me on top of my hand. I tightened my grip and pulled his forward. I then kicked him, quite hard, on the back of his knee. He collapsed for a sec, and then got up, and ran away, and it looked like he had some pain in his left foot. I never got a clear view of his face, tho. Both me and phone is okay

Click to collapse



Awesome. Good you're ok. My phone already got stolen though.







InfinityFTW said:


> I am happy that I've trained so much. If those movements/defences were not by reflex,  I would have been a Note II poorer
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Ahh. Good. Anyway, you should have kicked him in the bollocks. Anyone can do it if they can't fight.






InfinityFTW said:


> I guess maybe 170 cm,  maybe less
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



10cm taller than me

|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


Axis_Drummer said:


> I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Going to bed now. Two days left of "hell week" 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Hi frat.
How is everyone?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



FlyGurl said:


> Hi frat.
> How is everyone?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. Just sitting in my school gym watching our girl team play basketball.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

So how is everybody tonight? I myself am fine. Just trying to learn the tabbed action bar layout and stupid stuff like that.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> So how is everybody tonight? I myself am fine. Just trying to learn the tabbed action bar layout and stupid stuff like that.

Click to collapse



It's not good to learn stupid stuff...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



shahrukhraza said:


> It's not good to learn stupid stuff...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not stupid, just kind of complicated.

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

More anime music. , 









---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

Hey veeman.


----------



## veeman (Feb 20, 2013)

It's nice to know that I'm accepted into college. (Finally, it's been a nerve racking wait.) 

Now I just have to do all the financial aid crap and get a job to make some money over the summer.


----------



## veeman (Feb 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Not stupid, just kind of complicated.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Da crap? O_O


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



veeman said:


> It's nice to know that I'm accepted into college. (Finally, it's been a nerve racking wait.)
> 
> Now I just have to do all the financial aid crap and get a job to make some money over the summer.

Click to collapse



Awesome! My brother had to do all of that crap too. Actually, he originally was going to a college in Florida. Down in Clear Water, Florida. My parents even took him down, he got settled in his dorm, and my parents came back to Ohio. But within the first week, he couldn't stand the place. He wanted to switch to a college in South Carolina. There's a lot of people we know who went to the college in SC, and one of them actually went down to Florida to pick him up and then went back up to SC. Anyways, I forgot what my point was, so...

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Da crap? O_O

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## veeman (Feb 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Awesome! My brother had to do all of that crap too. Actually, he originally was going to a college in Florida. Down in Clear Water, Florida. My parents even took him down, he got settled in his dorm, and my parents came back to Ohio. But within the first week, he couldn't stand the place. He wanted to switch to a college in South Carolina. There's a lot of people we know who went to the college in SC, and one of them actually went down to Florida to pick him up and then went back up to SC. Anyways, I forgot what my point was, so...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, anyway. It's been a long time since I talked to you guys. I miss you all  .

I'm going to Iowa State University, College of Engineering.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



veeman said:


> Lol, anyway. It's been a long time since I talked to you guys. I miss you all  .
> 
> I'm going to Iowa State University, College of Engineering.

Click to collapse



The great! As long as it's not MSU.


----------



## veeman (Feb 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The great! As long as it's not MSU.

Click to collapse



Michigan State University?







Did you know that our school is also the Spartans? And we have the same mascot. xD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*






I have no idea what my school's mascot is...

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------

I've got to go to bed. Stupid school. Goodnight veeman, lurkers, and my ninjas.(They know who they are. )

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 PM ----------

I've got to go to bed. Stupid school. Goodnight veeman, lurkers, and my ninjas.(They know who they are. )


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Night

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Night
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good!! Sweet Dreams!!
'Night westerners!

'Morning easterners!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



roofrider said:


> Good!! Sweet Dreams!!
> 'Night westerners!
> 
> 'Morning easterners!

Click to collapse



I'm not going to bed..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm not going to bed.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah..i had a feeling that might be the case. Well, it was worth a try i guess.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



roofrider said:


> Ah..i had a feeling that might be the case. Well, it was worth a try i guess.

Click to collapse



Lmao
Yeah, it's early for me, yet (if I sleep at all)

How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Um... What the heck did I just watch?!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Um... What the heck did I just watch?!

Click to collapse



Idk, but can't be any dumber than the anime you love   night everyone, long day tomorrow


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Idk, but can't be any dumber than the anime you love   night everyone, long day tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



The guy was like Alvin the chipmunk on helium! 
Good night.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 20, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Idk, but can't be any dumber than the anime you love   night everyone, long day tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Nighty night!!



FlyGurl said:


> Lmao
> Yeah, it's early for me, yet (if I sleep at all)
> 
> How are you?

Click to collapse



Not bad..i'm slacking actually, guess that _is _bad. Think i'll go watch a movie now.
Hows you? Good? Better?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



roofrider said:


> Nighty night!!
> 
> 
> Not bad..i'm slacking actually, guess that _is _bad. Think i'll go watch a movie now.
> Hows you? Good? Better?

Click to collapse



I'm okay. I'm listening to music (as usual)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm okay. I'm listening to music (as usual)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where's the Slacker Radio "ad"??  I swear they're paying you. lol


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Where's the Slacker Radio "ad"??  I swear they're paying you. lol

Click to collapse



Actually....I pay them. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------

I'm listening to Slacker right now lol



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Good morning people!  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Actually....I pay them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That post was brought to you by....

eh, forget it.  lol


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

My nose is shiny.

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

Official Sony Video, saw on Google+. It's cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGuB21zjCCI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Sup muffins 

_    The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
—Albert Einstein  _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I'm not a muffin yet. 

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> I'm not a muffin yet.
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse



You know what you have to do 

_    The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
—Albert Einstein  _


----------



## undercover (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello muffs


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



undercover said:


> Hello muffs

Click to collapse



Yo!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 20, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



eep2378 said:


> Yo!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lo!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good afternoon everybody


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



devstaff said:


> Good afternoon everybody

Click to collapse



Good night. 

_Post composed by Lewis
The above statement doesn't represent the opinion of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 20, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Good night.
> 
> _Post composed by Lewis
> The above statement doesn't represent the opinion of Lewis' Inc._

Click to collapse



Who likes my sig.
vvvvv


----------



## cascabel (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Who likes my sig.
> vvvvv

Click to collapse



i'm on the app. can't see it. 

cAs


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



cascabel said:


> i'm on the app. can't see it.
> 
> cAs

Click to collapse



Now you can.
 vvv

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## K.A. (Feb 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> Do!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## cascabel (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



now he shows up. 

cAs


----------



## undercover (Feb 20, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> I'm not funny

Click to collapse



FTFY 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That post was brought to you by....
> 
> eh, forget it.  lol

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Feb 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> now he shows up.
> 
> cAs

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


>

Click to collapse



Sup KA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup KA
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stupid tuitions 
Et toi?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> Stupid tuitions
> Et toi?

Click to collapse



I'm okay.
Sitting at my desk NOT doing paperwork. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm okay.
> Sitting at my desk NOT doing paperwork.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol 
BTW, just saw you hasz the HOX Int'l. My friend is contemplating getting his HOX rooted, but seeing as there is official 4.1 for it already, what would i need to root it for? :\


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



undercover said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iPad? Traitor


----------



## undercover (Feb 20, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> iPad? Traitor

Click to collapse



Not my fault transformer prime was apiece of **** and i had to return 8 of them before giving up and getting ipad2 for almost half the price.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> iPad? Traitor

Click to collapse



He's a double agent

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> iPad? Traitor

Click to collapse



camaron?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



M_T_M said:


> camaron?

Click to collapse



Yummy :thumbup:

_    The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
—Albert Einstein  _


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> Lol
> BTW, just saw you hasz the HOX Int'l. My friend is contemplating getting his HOX rooted, but seeing as there is official 4.1 for it already, what would i need to root it for? :\

Click to collapse



Honestly, I'd recommend he stay stock. Since there's no s-off updating fw is a PITA.
Also, idk anything about your friend but.....some people just shouldn't have a rooted phone.
(not an insult, just an observation)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Honestly, I'd recommend he stay stock. Since there's no s-off updating fw is a PITA.
> Also, idk anything about your friend but.....some people just shouldn't have a rooted phone.
> (not an insult, just an observation)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol he's dumb as hell, doesn't even know what root is, except that it will allow him to flash all this stuff on XDA :laugh:
So, i guess it's stock for him.. He's always after me asking me to root his device cuz he's jelly of me ace having 4.2.2


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> Lol he's dumb as hell, doesn't even know what root is, except that it will allow him to flash all this stuff on XDA :laugh:
> So, i guess it's stock for him.. He's always after me asking me to root his device cuz he's jelly of me ace having 4.2.2

Click to collapse



Honestly, I'm still on ICS even though the fw is available for my cid (621) and has been for awhile.
Laziness and no motivation ftw!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> Lol he's dumb as hell, doesn't even know what root is, except that it will allow him to flash all this stuff on XDA :laugh:
> So, i guess it's stock for him.. He's always after me asking me to root his device cuz he's jelly of me ace having 4.2.2

Click to collapse



He doesn't know the meaning of root and you want to flash it for him? He's gonna f it up bad...




M_T_M said:


> camaron?

Click to collapse



:|
Btw, i think thats the
first post you have ever replied to me :victory:





undercover said:


> Not my fault transformer prime was apiece of **** and i had to return 8 of them before giving up and getting ipad2 for almost half the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



8 times? Lol..
Y u no get N10?


----------



## K.A. (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Honestly, I'm still on ICS even though the fw is available for my cid (621) and has been for awhile.
> Laziness and no motivation ftw!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not on your SGS3 though i see


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Also, don't root his phone if what you say is true about him.
you will be forever fixing problems that crop up due to stupidity.
(I speak from experience)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Feb 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He doesn't know the meaning of root and you want to flash it for him? He's gonna f it up bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With me around, he can't f it up.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> Not on your SGS3 though i see

Click to collapse



No. I'm running slim 4.2.1 I (rc2) I had contact apk fc issues with the official stable release)
I may wipe and try again tho. 
Eventually. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Also, don't root his phone if what you say is true about him.
> you will be forever fixing problems that crop up due to stupidity.
> (I speak from experience)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup, no rooting for him..
Plus even if he does learn enough to atleast handle a rooted device, he doesn't have a computer to look up stuff to download and fix incase anything goes wrong. We hasz 2G internetz


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> Yup, no rooting for him..
> Plus even if he does learn enough to atleast handle a rooted device, he doesn't have a computer to look up stuff to download and fix incase anything goes wrong. We hasz 2G internetz

Click to collapse



Yeah. Keep him stock.
I won't root phones for anyone anymore.
To many headaches :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> With me around, he can't f it up.

Click to collapse



Be prepared to waste your life then...A noob can do the most disastrous of things


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> Be prepared to waste your life then...A noob can do the most disastrous of things

Click to collapse









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I had a dream..... and I died in my dream...
Also, good morning! Or afternoon. It's a snowday so I slept in.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> I had a dream..... and I died in my dream...
> Also, good morning! Or afternoon. It's a snowday so I slept in.

Click to collapse









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LMAO
Best meme I have seen in a while, stealing that...


----------



## K.A. (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I does the harvest daily.. :laugh:


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



King ACE said:


> I does the harvest daily.. :laugh:

Click to collapse



I harvest n00bs hourly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I'd root someone's phone only if it's awesome... Like an HTC One.....

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

They have smart watches now?!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> They have smart watches now?!

Click to collapse



Those have been out for awhile... noob... 

Guess what guys, my wife gets to come home today!!! 




 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 20, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Those have been out for awhile... noob...
> 
> Guess what guys, my wife gets to come home today!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Be prepared to waste your life then...A noob can do the most disastrous of things

Click to collapse



Prawesome, could you drop me a message on G-Talk, I have a user that is interested to join the team that has alot knowledge about Xperia and Samsung?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm excited and judging by my daughter running around the house screaming "yay, yay, yay, yay" I would say she is too... lol




 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## tobiascuypers (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

What do you guys think of Ubuntu pods?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------

What do you guys think of Ubuntu OS?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Hi all. 
Anything new or exciting going on with any of you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 20, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> What do you guys think of Ubuntu pods?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont really think it will succeed because the interface is not that easy to use for most noobs, and also I believe that it wont succeed very well because of the high specs needed to run it.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hi all.
> Anything new or exciting going on with any of you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nothing much. Hit L4 earlier this week which is something in this area I live in
What's up with you


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> I'm excited and judging by my daughter running around the house screaming "yay, yay, yay, yay" I would say she is too... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great!

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## K.A. (Feb 20, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I harvest n00bs hourly.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


 My friends have a HOX, A SGS3, a N7...all goddarned n00bs get to have awesome devices while I'm stuck with a SGA..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

No! This is the worst day to get ill 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



QuantumFoam said:


> Nothing much. Hit L4 earlier this week which is something in this area I live in
> What's up with you

Click to collapse



Hell I need to get out and play more. I've been working and toying with my phone. Haven't played in about a week and a half. I hope this KT747 Kernel holds up well battery wise. I'd not I'll be testing Lean before too long.  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

I need to start my pre-pre-spring soccer training. Any advice?


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Ummm... play soccer...

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 20, 2013)

Any good dubstep song that I can use in my videos thats not owned by any music company?


----------



## tobiascuypers (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Crystallize by Lindsey Sterling

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I need to start my pre-pre-spring soccer training. Any advice?

Click to collapse



Go for a 4 mile run 5 days a week. That what I do

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I need to start my pre-pre-spring soccer training. Any advice?

Click to collapse



Go for a 4 mile run 5 days a week. That what I do

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Those have been out for awhile... noob...
> 
> Guess what guys, my wife gets to come home today!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So glad to hear this, but Chris! I know you'll be relieved to get her home so you can take care of her. Awesome news! :thumbup:


----------



## tobiascuypers (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> I need to start my pre-pre-spring soccer training. Any advice?

Click to collapse



Go for a 4 mile run 5 days a week. That what I do

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Stereo8 said:


> Ummm... play soccer...
> 
> Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Summer soccer training - Hardcore Training. 3-5 hours/day. No pain, no gain. If I don't throw up 3 time/week, It's no good. All outdoor. June-August

Spring Soccer Training - 1-2 hours/day. Pushing myself, but not too hard. Preparing for hardcore summer training. All outdoor. Whenever it get's warm enough - May

Pre-Spring Soccer Training - 1 hour/day. Just preparing my body with push-ups, crunches, ect. Mainly indoor. Maybe some light running on warm days. More stretching. Late March-April

Pre-Pre Spring Soccer Training - 30min-1hr/day. Stretching, breathing exercises(to prevent stitches while running), some light exercises. Preparing my workout playlist. Feb-March

^^^What I have planned out so far.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Apex said:


> So glad to hear this, but Chris! I know you'll be relieved to get her home so you can take care of her. Awesome news! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Yep, no more sitting in the hospital watching the docs do everything now I can take care of my wife, the way it's supposed to be!


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



devstaff said:


> Prawesome, could you drop me a message on G-Talk, I have a user that is interested to join the team that has alot knowledge about Xperia and Samsung?

Click to collapse



I sent a reply to your pm, send me the link to that in gtalk. We will talk directly tomorrow


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jugg1es said:


> You know what you have to do
> 
> _    The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
> —Albert Einstein  _

Click to collapse



I can't do a ToT!







4D1L said:


> Now you can.
> vvv
> 
> ~4D1L
> Thread *NOT* Closed

Click to collapse




Meh. Don't like it XD. Too original.






undercover said:


> Not my fault transformer prime was apiece of **** and i had to return 8 of them before giving up and getting ipad2 for almost half the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




An Android user never leaves us, no matter how much the cost.






flastnoles11 said:


> Those have been out for awhile... noob...
> 
> Guess what guys, my wife gets to come home today!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YES


"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Lol. Silly TDOTs so easily trollable.
Time to troll them harder now! XD


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Yep, no more sitting in the hospital watching the docs do everything now I can take care of my wife, the way it's supposed to be!
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Great to hear Chris
Is this thread getting cleaned or something  post count of the thread getting reduced


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Lol. Silly TDOTs so easily trollable.
> Time to troll them harder now! XD

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> I can't do a ToT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y cant u do a tot. Just do a prank call. 

About my sig, I did not want to be a copycat so I made this sig up.



~4D1L (The Fantasy Moderator)
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Y cant u do a tot. Just do a prank call.
> 
> About my sig, I did not want to be a copycat so I made this sig up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That position is already taken.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Hellooo muffins

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



shahrukhraza said:


> Hellooo muffins
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yo¡!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> That position is already taken.

Click to collapse



I dont see it in your sig. So the position is rightfully Mine. 

Thread *NOT* Closed
~4D1L (Fantasy Moderator)


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Lol. Silly TDOTs so easily trollable.
> Time to troll them harder now! XD

Click to collapse










Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Lol. Silly TDOTs so easily trollable.
> Time to troll them harder now! XD

Click to collapse



STAHP







4D1L said:


> Y cant u do a tot. Just do a prank call.
> 
> About my sig, I did not want to be a copycat so I made this sig up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You wouldn't understand

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> STAHP
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just use Skype or other free calling services. I used viber for my ToT.

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Just use Skype or other free calling services. I used viber for my ToT.
> 
> ~4D1L
> Thread *NOT* Closed

Click to collapse



I know, but like I said, you wouldn't understand my situation.

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> I know, but like I said, you wouldn't understand my situation.
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse



Tell me ur situation.

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Tell me ur situation.
> 
> ~4D1L
> Thread *NOT* Closed

Click to collapse



No.jpg

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> No.jpg
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse



Pm me then!

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> OK.. I will let you try..
> 
> First line convinced me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I forgot about this...

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

We need to get this thread back to what it was like in the good ol' days.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Pm me then!
> 
> ~4D1L
> Thread *NOT* Closed

Click to collapse



No, I don't want to tell anyone. 

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> No, I don't want to tell anyone.
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse



Ok.

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Ok.
> 
> ~4D1L
> Thread *NOT* Closed

Click to collapse



He said many times he just didn't like any of the ones posted to do and wanted more posted up... could be wrong and dint take offense wolf, but just seems he doesn't want to do one


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> He said many times he just didn't like any of the ones posted to do and wanted more posted up... could be wrong and dint take offense wolf, but just seems he doesn't want to do one
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



It's cool. Yeah, they're all ****. So, I don't really wanna do one. But, I wanna be a muffin!

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## veeman (Feb 20, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Tell me ur situation.
> 
> ~4D1L
> Thread *NOT* Closed

Click to collapse



He is mute.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



veeman said:


> He is mute.

Click to collapse



Ah, I see. Paralysis.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



veeman said:


> He is mute.

Click to collapse



Does that mean his hands will be washed out with soap and water if he swears?


----------



## veeman (Feb 20, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Ah, I see. Paralysis.

Click to collapse



He ate too much food and it got stuck in his mouth.

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Does that mean his hands will be washed out with soap and water if he swears?

Click to collapse



Well, he has the cleanest hands in the neighborhood.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



veeman said:


> He ate too much food and it got stuck in his mouth.

Click to collapse



Oh.
btw did you see that I said hi to you yesterday before you even posted? I'm a magician.


----------



## veeman (Feb 20, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Oh.
> btw did you see that I said hi to you yesterday before you even posted? I'm a magician.

Click to collapse



Did you know...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



veeman said:


> Did you know...

Click to collapse



What? :sly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Ah, I see. Paralysis.

Click to collapse



STAHP TALKING ABOUT ME

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> He said many times he just didn't like any of the ones posted to do and wanted more posted up... could be wrong and dint take offense wolf, but just seems he doesn't want to do one
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Ok. 

On a side note, Happy to hear the good news about your wife.

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Yo¡!

Click to collapse



Lo!

How's your day going?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



shahrukhraza said:


> Lo!
> 
> How's your day going?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good. No school. That's always a plus. Now I'm just doing some more boring development.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Good. No school. That's always a plus. Now I'm just doing some more boring development.

Click to collapse



If it's boring, why do it?

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## undercover (Feb 21, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Prawesome said:


> He doesn't know the meaning of root and you want to flash it for him? He's gonna f it up bad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Silly Prawn. It didn't exist a year ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



4D1L said:


> Ok.
> 
> On a side note, Happy to hear the good news about your wife.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKS! Shoulda seen my daughter when I told her mommy was coming home, she started dancing around the house, singing, "yay, yay, yay" with a nice little rhythm to it, cutest thing ever! Should took a video and posted it, I know some of the parents around here would've appreciated the humor... lol. She's home now (been here for about 2 hours now) and doing quite well... loving the fact that I'm waiting on her hand and foot I'm sure... 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## undercover (Feb 21, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> THANKS! Shoulda seen my daughter when I told her mommy was coming home, she started dancing around the house, singing, "yay, yay, yay" with a nice little rhythm to it, cutest thing ever! Should took a video and posted it, I know some of the parents around here would've appreciated the humor... lol. She's home now (been here for about 2 hours now) and doing quite well... loving the fact that I'm waiting on her hand and foot I'm sure...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Good to hear flast. All the best and speedy recovery to her.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Good. No school. That's always a plus. Now I'm just doing some more boring development.

Click to collapse



Why no school?

And what kind of app are you making? I wish I could start app development..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



shahrukhraza said:


> Why no school?
> 
> And what kind of app are you making? I wish I could start app development..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Weather related I'm sure (for the no school thing I mean)


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Weather related I'm sure (for the no school thing I mean)
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Ah I see...

It's so quiet here:what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



shahrukhraza said:


> Ah I see...
> 
> It's so quiet here:what:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just wondering, how old are you?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Tumbleweeds be rolling

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Weather related I'm sure (for the no school thing I mean)
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Zapatroll apk....it actually zaps him every time he trolls here on XDA 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



M_T_M said:


> Zapatroll apk....it actually zaps him every time he trolls here on XDA
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Lol, sounds like an awesome app! 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

But I never troll. 
Oh, wait... vvvvv 

 ---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Yes he has.

Click to collapse


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Just wondering, how old are you?

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure I mentioned it here before...

I'm... 14

You're 15 right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 AM ----------

Aw I killed it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 AM ----------

Aw I killed it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 AM ----------

Aw I killed it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Tumbleweeds be rolling
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse



That ain't the only weeds a rollin 
:smokin:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> That ain't the only weeds a rollin
> :smokin:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You better be joking. :sly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> You better be joking. :sly:

Click to collapse



Never can tell 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> That ain't the only weeds a rollin
> :smokin:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Quoted just to find out what that smiley was, and since I'm here, goodnight to all you muffins (yep, you're still muffins, and don't forget it )

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Lol sleep easy proto.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



prototype7 said:


> Quoted just to find out what that smiley was, and since I'm here, goodnight to all you muffins (yep, you're still muffins, and don't forget it )
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There's like many more.. In the tapatalk app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 AM ----------

Aaaaannnnddd I killed it again..

Well whatever night guys


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> That ain't the only weeds a rollin
> :smokin:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hello all.

Nice smiley.

Axis is just a gardening enthusiast. He's just saying this:





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Nice smiley.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo! Long time no see!


----------



## veeman (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



M_T_M said:


> Zapatroll apk....it actually zaps him every time he trolls here on XDA
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Lol, that app doesn't exi- ouch!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



veeman said:


> Lol, that app doesn't exi- ouch!

Click to collapse



I see what you did. 

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

I miss the good ol' days when I was only 8. When I used to watch Naruto every Saturday with my brothers and had no worries in the world. Man, I sure miss that.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Nice smiley.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gardening enthusiast.. Most definitely. 
Life's a garden brother, Dig It 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Le multi quote 



Ichigo said:


> I forgot about this...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------
> 
> We need to get this thread back to what it was like in the good ol' days.

Click to collapse




Ichigo said:


> But I never troll.
> Oh, wait... vvvvv
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

Click to collapse



you are digging too much 




Wolf Pup said:


> If it's boring, why do it?
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse



he meant it may be boring to most people.. not to him I'm damn sure of that..




M_T_M said:


> Zapatroll apk....it actually zaps him every time he trolls here on XDA
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



lmao.. don't ever get that app

You might get a continuous zap for life time



Axis_Drummer said:


> Never can tell
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



ohai there axis.. long time no talk.. how you been..




veeman said:


> Lol, that app doesn't exi- ouch!

Click to collapse



lol.. it does... doesn't it

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Ohai Deadly. You don't post here often anymore.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

What's up Deadly. Just been hanging around. 
Yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Ichigo said:


> Ohai Deadly. You don't post here often anymore.

Click to collapse



ya, because not much time lately.. working on 3 kernel & 2 rom... and practicing for badminton in college.. and project & other stuff.. too much work load lol..



Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up Deadly. Just been hanging around.
> Yourself?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



can't make time for ingress anymore lol.. stuck at lvl3 & it seems that's where it will get stuck forever.. other stuff as I said above.. but quite good..  

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> ya, because not much time lately.. working on 3 kernel & 2 rom... and practicing for badminton in college.. and project & other stuff.. too much work load lol..
> 
> can't make time for ingress anymore lol.. stuck at lvl3 & it seems that's where it will get stuck forever.. other stuff as I said above.. but quite good..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's good to stay busy though. Keeps you on your toes. 
I always have to be doing something. Though half the time it's never worth while 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> ya, because not much time lately.. working on 3 kernel & 2 rom... and practicing for badminton in college.. and project & other stuff.. too much work load lol..
> 
> can't make time for ingress anymore lol.. stuck at lvl3 & it seems that's where it will get stuck forever.. other stuff as I said above.. but quite good..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, I see. Well that's cool. I seem to have too much spare time. Lol.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It's good to stay busy though. Keeps you on your toes.
> I always have to be doing something. Though half the time it's never worth while
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I can agree on both
Even though I have(or want) to do all that.. I kinda push it to.. "do it later"  group of work.. and loaf around
I'm too lazy about almost everything.. :banghead:



Ichigo said:


> Ah, I see. Well that's cool. I seem to have too much spare time. Lol.

Click to collapse



**insert** youdontsay.jpg
JK

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Word. You should work and save up for an s3 dude. Or another phone of equal comparison 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Word. You should work and save up for an s3 dude. Or another phone of equal comparison
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



You spelled Note2  wrong dude.

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Word. You should work and save up for an s3 dude. Or another phone of equal comparison
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



well, my parents told to finish my studies first before thinking of working.. so I have to oblige.. and people usually don't buy phones over 200$ - 250$ here in India.. they feel its a waste of money .. so hard to convince as s3 is roughly 750$ here

I will buy nexus 4 after few months I hope.. but I might have to wait more than 6 months..
And I don't get pocket money to save on it.. I just ask money giving reason.. and they give.. almost 99% time they will.. unless they feel its waste of money...

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## K.A. (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You spelled Note2  wrong dude.
> 
> :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse




Note who? 
How've you been skinny?






Deadly. said:


> well, my parents told to finish my studies first before thinking of working.. so I have to oblige.. and people usually don't buy phones over 200$ - 250$ here in India.. they feel its a waste of money .. so hard to convince as s3 is roughly 750$ here
> 
> I will buy nexus 4 after few months I hope.. but I might have to wait more than 6 months..
> And I don't get pocket money to save on it.. I just ask money giving reason.. and they give.. almost 99% time they will.. unless they feel its waste of money...
> ...

Click to collapse



So you don't work?
How old are you again?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Note who?
> How've you been skinny?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol.. 24.. I know..
I'm still in college.. 2 more years after this I will be out after doing master degree..

Ohai Chris, Uzair.. 
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Note who?
> How've you been skinny?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing rather well, thanks man.  Can you believe that after all my false promises, I STILL havent watched Animal House from start to finish?  I've seen all 5 (or six) Revenge of the Nerds movies in their entirety many times though....does that count?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Ill as sh¡t. Fever and sore throat. But this schoolday can't be missed. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Ill as sh¡t. Fever and sore throat. But this schoolday can't be missed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



so go to school and get other people sick?  yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> so go to school and get other people sick?  yeah, that makes sense.

Click to collapse



If enough people get sick, they'll shut down the school. Worth a try...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> lol.. 24.. I know..
> I'm still in college.. 2 more years after this I will be out after doing master degree..
> 
> Ohai Chris, Uzair..
> ...

Click to collapse



I tell you, I'd love to be back on the road again.. But that almost requires more money than earned. I'm getting another band together soon though. Decided to hold off on a new ride, so saving money is my priority for now. 

Hopefully within the next year I'll be back on the road. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> so go to school and get other people sick?  yeah, that makes sense.

Click to collapse



Well, we have our musical today, and we will reherse all day, then go home, and come back in the evening and play our show two times. And without me, the band would fall apart  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Doing rather well, thanks man.  Can you believe that after all my false promises, I STILL havent watched Animal House from start to finish?  I've seen all 5 (or six) Revenge of the Nerds movies in their entirety many times though....does that count?

Click to collapse



Dude that definitely counts 
But Animal House is a much watch movie. No doubt about it. You'll laugh your ass off. 

It's movies like that that light a fire under my ass to party haha. Every time I watch it, I get hammered shortly after or during. Whichever comes first 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 01:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 AM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Well, we have our musical today, and we will reherse all day, then go home, and come back in the evening and play our show two times. And without me, the band would fall apart
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is to be determined. :sly:
What do you play?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Dude that definitely counts
> But Animal House is a much watch movie. No doubt about it. You'll laugh your ass off.
> 
> It's movies like that that light a fire under my ass to party haha. Every time I watch it, I get hammered shortly after or during. Whichever comes first
> ...

Click to collapse



Guitar  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> Well, we have our musical today, and we will reherse all day, then go home, and come back in the evening and play our show two times. And without me, the band would fall apart
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is to be determined. :sly:
What do you play?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

Damn Tapatalk...
Percussionists are the backbone my friend 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't need reasons to get hammered.  Just a day that ends in Y.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I tell you, I'd love to be back on the road again.. But that almost requires more money than earned. I'm getting another band together soon though. Decided to hold off on a new ride, so saving money is my priority for now.
> 
> Hopefully within the next year I'll be back on the road.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nice to hear that..:thumbup:

You will save enough for sure..

@infinity.. that sucks.. bad timing of fever on a good time.. put a video/audio up of yours with guitar..:thumbup:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't need reasons to get hammered.  Just a day that ends in Y.

Click to collapse



Nor do I, but it always happens after watching Animal House. Sets the mood I suppose. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Nor do I, but it always happens after watching Animal House. Sets the mood I suppose.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I can see that.  Dazed & Confused and Boogie Nights....oh, and The big Lebowski are great excuses too.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

My cat just punched me in the crotch.

I guess I should stop playing with him with my belt.

Edit: clarification: When I'm not wearing it, he attacks the belt.  Today he chose otherwise.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can see that.  Dazed & Confused and Boogie Nights....oh, and The big Lebowski are great excuses too.

Click to collapse



Boogie Nights :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Amen. :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Amen. :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



Not if they play in the wrong rythm 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Not if they play in the wrong rythm
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Here's a dirty little secret of mine:

I use a metronome.

:silly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Here's a dirty little secret of mine:
> 
> I use a metronome.
> 
> :silly:

Click to collapse



As any smart musician should 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Our music teacher is seriously the best guy ever. He plays bass in a band, but he knows how to play every instrument. About a year back he and his wife got a baby, and later, his wife was diagnosed with some kind of cancer. She made it through. He seriously cares. He has spent countless hours of his spare time getting the songs to the musical right for everyone. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> As any smart musician should
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I had the Tama Metronome wired to my in-ears and programmed every song for the night ....wired it to a footswitch that i would kick between songs....flawless every time.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



shahrukhraza said:


> Why no school?
> 
> And what kind of app are you making? I wish I could start app development..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Go for it man. No idea is worth wasting :thumbup:
and if you need any help, my pm box is always open


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



QuantumFoam said:


> Go for it man. No idea is worth wasting :thumbup:
> and if you need any help, my pm box is always open

Click to collapse



oh it will be flooded soon by my noob app deving questions

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## _Variable (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Le internet.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> oh it will be flooded soon by my noob app deving questions
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



You are starting app development?


----------



## werked (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Morning, muffins. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## undercover (Feb 21, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



InfinityFTW said:


> Our music teacher is seriously the best guy ever. He plays bass in a band, but he knows how to play every instrument. About a year back he and his wife got a baby, and later, his wife was diagnosed with some kind of cancer. She made it through. He seriously cares. He has spent countless hours of his spare time getting the songs to the musical right for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you told HIM that? I bet he'd love to hear that from a student.

Edit. Crap, "gimmeh your ipad" from QF incoming..... 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



undercover said:


> Have you told HIM that? I bet he'd love to hear that from a student.
> 
> Edit. Crap, "gimmeh your ipad" from QF incoming.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I doubt he's going to care about an iProduct


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are starting app development?

Click to collapse



Ya, been thinking about it from quite sometime..


Prawesome said:


> I doubt he's going to care about an iProduct

Click to collapse



@undercover.. ^^ THIS^^


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Was looking through old toys that my little sister had and then I found this. Reminds me of someone in this thread. Who is it?

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## _Variable (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*

Learning Libreoffice is a damn PITA. I feel like as if its like, really different...

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## undercover (Feb 21, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



Deadly. said:


> Ya, been thinking about it from quite sometime..
> 
> @undercover.. ^^ THIS^^

Click to collapse



Don't underestimate his jealousy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



undercover said:


> Have you told HIM that? I bet he'd love to hear that from a student.
> 
> Edit. Crap, "gimmeh your ipad" from QF incoming.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



GIMMEH YOUR IPAD 


So that I can sell it and buy a TF300 dock 


Also,




















GIMMEH YOUR N4


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



QuantumFoam said:


> GIMMEH YOUR IPAD please
> 
> 
> So that I can sell it and buy a TF300 dock
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Thats not the way you should ask for something. You have to say please! FTFY!
Wolf pup will be annoyed with me because I posted a picture of a wolf pup today!

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] I Know You Are, But What Am I?*



undercover said:


> Don't underestimate his jealousy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Look at his post 
Don't underestimate his "money-rolling" capabilities


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay. The day at school went well. We had an open play-through, and it went excellent. Now, im exchausted, my head hurts, and my throat is sore. Now i'm at home, drinking energy drink. About to suit up, eat and then head up to school for showtime


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 21, 2013)

Im in the final on Huaweis contest, and now I should make a image that is answering the question "How does Huawei look", any ideas?


----------



## roofrider (Feb 21, 2013)

Lmao. New title ftw!!!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Im in the final on Huaweis contest, and now I should make a image that is answering the question "How does Huawei look", any ideas?

Click to collapse



You should edit in one of their phones, like the ascend, and then add some 3D text saying ''Smooth'' ''stylish'' ''functional''


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*

Apex is lurking somewhere....

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 21, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> You should edit in one of their phones, like the ascend, and then add some 3D text saying ''Smooth'' ''stylish'' ''functional''

Click to collapse



Thanks for the idea, Ill think I choose this one, Ill keep my fingers :fingers-crossed: and see if I win :victory:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



4D1L said:


> I'm annoying

Click to collapse




:what:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



QuantumFoam said:


> 4D1L is the Best!

Click to collapse



Thanks Man!


~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



roofrider said:


> Lmao. New title ftw!!!

Click to collapse



New title? Dare I check it? :sly:
Edit: ........

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------

So.... anybody here?


----------



## K.A. (Feb 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> New title? Dare I check it? :sly:
> Edit: ........
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



No. /`_`\


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



King ACE said:


> No. /`_`\

Click to collapse



/'__'\


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*

Wheres wolf pup? I got something for him! 



~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



4D1L said:


> Wheres wolf pup? I got something for him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to be like 8, do you just like to annoy people? 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



flastnoles11 said:


> You have to be like 8, do you just like to annoy people?
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



I own a plush fish... I got it when I was 6 though...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Ichigo said:


> I own a plush fish... I got it when I was 6 though...

Click to collapse



Wasn't talking about the stuffed animal, was talking about his comments...  my wife it's 27 and still owns tons of stuffed animals, I'm more talking about every comment he posts is something an immature 8 year old would post... 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Wasn't talking about the stuffed animal, was talking about his comments...  my wife it's 27 and still owns tons of stuffed animals, I'm more talking about every comment he posts is something an immature 8 year old would post...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Oh... I only keep stuffed animals given to me as a gift.
PS: If I didn't tell you guys my age, you'd probably think I'm 27, right?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Wasn't talking about the stuffed animal, was talking about his comments...  my wife it's 27 and still owns tons of stuffed animals, I'm more talking about every comment he posts is something an immature 8 year old would post...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Truth is, I am 8 Years Old. Actually, I'm 13. Ok if you think I post like a 8 year old teach how to post like a 13 year old.






Ichigo said:


> Oh... I only keep stuffed animals given to me as a gift.
> PS: If I didn't tell you guys my age, you'd probably think I'm 27, right?

Click to collapse



No.


~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Ichigo said:


> Oh... I only keep stuffed animals given to me as a gift.
> PS: If I didn't tell you guys my age, you'd probably think I'm 27, right?

Click to collapse



Actually, I would have thought you were 5..


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Prawesome said:


> Actually, I would have thought you were 5..

Click to collapse



This...


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> Truth is, I am 8 Years Old. Actually, I'm 13. Ok if you think I post like a 8 year old teach how to post like a 13 year old.

Click to collapse




Wouldn't have a clue seems how I'm not 14, but I do have cousins that are younger and more mature than you are... kids these days... 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*

Chris, lol...Tapatalk got you there..


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Prawesome said:


> Chris, lol...Tapatalk got you there..

Click to collapse



Sure did, fixed it now though


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Sure did, fixed it now though
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Thanks, it was a bit annoying to scroll through that..


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



flastnoles11 said:


> This...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD
> ...

Click to collapse



I am more mature in real life than in XDA. Thats a fact.

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*

One show left on the musical. God damn we rocked it first time! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



InfinityFTW said:


> One show left on the musical. God damn we rocked it first time!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should start a local band and work towards touring 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



4D1L said:


> I am more mature in real life than in XDA. Thats a fact.
> 
> ~4D1L
> Thread *NOT* Closed

Click to collapse



that's what we hear from you guys

These same words... from wolf pup, you, pizza guy and ichigo too.. if you guys are really matured in real life.. why not act like one for once and show us we are wrong..

That's why this saying comes more often these days..."kids these days...":banghead:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

Hey devstaff... check your gtalk.. nao! And stop lurking here and post..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Deadly. said:


> that's what we hear from you guys
> 
> These same words... from wolf pup, you, pizza guy and ichigo too.. if you guys are really matured in real life.. why not act like one for once and show us we are wrong..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, so, so true *shakes head slowly and walks away mumbling*

_   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.” 
― Jimi Hendrix  _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Deadly. said:


> that's what we hear from you guys
> 
> These same words... from wolf pup, you, pizza guy and ichigo too.. if you guys are really matured in real life.. why not act like one for once and show us we are wrong..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you actually think I have the time to act mature if we have a little time to spend on XDA? Us kids do not have time on our hands you know. Just think about it.

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



jugg1es said:


> So, so, so true *shakes head slowly and walks away mumbling*
> 
> _   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.”
> ― Jimi Hendrix  _

Click to collapse



That's the best sig I've seen in months :thumbup:
How are you juggs?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> That's the best sig I've seen in months :thumbup:
> How are you juggs?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Tired, sore neck from work (got....... grabbed) gonna put chops to bed then make a cuppa and come back on

_   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.” 
― Jimi Hendrix  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



4D1L said:


> Do you actually think I have the time to act mature if we have a little time to spend on XDA? Us kids do not have time on our hands you know. Just think about it.
> 
> ~4D1L
> Thread *NOT* Closed

Click to collapse



Actually kids have all the time in the world. 
The real world has yet to come. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



4D1L said:


> Do you actually think I have the time to act mature if we have a little time to spend on XDA? Us kids do not have time on our hands you know. Just think about it.
> 
> ~4D1L
> Thread *NOT* Closed

Click to collapse



Do you actually think we come to XDA to be immature ?

And you have time to be "immature" but not mature? Do you even know what mature is then? Your above post makes me think otherwise..

And btw.. kids has more time than adults... never think otherwise..  you will know when you become matured to understand what we are saying...
If I tell you now.. it would look like I'm poking at you in your eyes.. so I'll just stop here.. 

PS: have fun on XDA being immature & posting random things when you don't have time on your hands..!

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Deadly. said:


> Do you actually think we come to XDA to be immature ?
> 
> And you have time to be "immature" but not mature? Do you even know what mature is then? Your above post makes me think otherwise..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly is feeling deadly today :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Deadly is feeling deadly today :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



lol.. did I over did it then?

Anyway.. how ya been? I thought you said you will upload a video of your drumming.. you forgot? Around a month back I think..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Deadly. said:


> Do you actually think we come to XDA to be immature ?
> 
> And you have time to be "immature" but not mature? Do you even know what mature is then? Your above post makes me think otherwise..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kids have exams coming up. Exams can determine the next step of ones life. Time is usually spent on learning. Most of the time you will see someone revising. This is because they want to have a good future. That is why kids have to speak immaturely. If you are not sure of the reason/s here it is:
~ Kids spend 7x of the day in school preparing for upcoming exams (Maybe)

~ Kids spend less time with family so they may spend more time with family and less time on forums.

~ Kids have after-school revision classes / holiday revision classes to make their levels/ grades go higher than their targets.

~ Is it Law for Children to go to school? Yes. Is it law for adults to go to work? No. Why? They can be living of benefits.

Those are my points on "Why should one act immature on Forums such as XDA".


~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Deadly. said:


> lol.. did I over did it then?
> 
> Anyway.. how ya been? I thought you said you will upload a video of your drumming.. you forgot? Around a month back I think..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah it wasn't overdone. 
And damn you're right. I did didn't I.. Well soon I will.
I've been jamming from time to time, so I have no excuse other than I've procrastinated on the video 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Nah it wasn't overdone.
> And damn you're right. I did didn't I.. Well soon I will.
> I've been jamming from time to time, so I have no excuse other than I've procrastinated on the video
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK then... any great drummer's video you recommend watching?

@adil..     -____________________-
I meant if you have time to post as an immature.. you would have time to post a mature one too.. anyway.. I was a kid & also I am an adult too.. I know well enough how much work kids & adults have.. no point arguing.. as you think its not true.. so I will stop..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Deadly. said:


> OK then... any great drummer's video you recommend watching?
> 
> @adil..     -____________________-
> I meant if you have time to post as an immature.. you would have time to post a mature one too.. anyway.. I was a kid & also I am an adult too.. I know well enough how much work kids & adults have.. no point arguing.. as you think its not true.. so I will stop..
> ...

Click to collapse



It takes more time to post in a mature manner.

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



4D1L said:


> Kids have exams coming up. Exams can determine the next step of ones life. Time is usually spent on learning. Most of the time you will see someone revising. This is because they want to have a good future. That is why kids have to speak immaturely. If you are not sure of the reason/s here it is:
> ~ Kids spend 7x of the day in school preparing for upcoming exams (Maybe)
> 
> ~ Kids spend less time with family so they may spend more time with family and less time on forums.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to put a dampner on your little speech.  My day started this morning @5am i had time enough to make a cuppa and have a cig before heading off to work, journey to work took me about an hour and a half. Arrived at work for 7, over the next 8 hours i did most of the housework in a4 bed unit, I've been bitten, strangled done a load of paperwork, sorted out the work pc because a client launched it at another client. Been for a weeks shopping for four people and attended a meeting with social workers. Finished at three, home by 5. Had dinner, washed up, one cold cup of tea. Got chops ready for bed and taken him up, read him a story. It's now 8 pm and I've still to clear up his mess, make sure I've got everything ready for work tomorrow when it all starts again. Now if  I've got time to do all that, keep my missus happy and still post maturely then i know you do. I've finished school, been to college, passed my exams so i know what it like and i can assure you you've far more time on your hands than i ever did. I passed college despite moving into my own place before i was 16 and still managing to work to pay for college. Then i joined the royal navy, you've got it far easier than you know. 

_   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.” 
― Jimi Hendrix  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Deadly. said:


> OK then... any great drummer's video you recommend watching?
> 
> @adil..     -____________________-
> I meant if you have time to post as an immature.. you would have time to post a mature one too.. anyway.. I was a kid & also I am an adult too.. I know well enough how much work kids & adults have.. no point arguing.. as you think its not true.. so I will stop..
> ...

Click to collapse



There are tons of great drummers out there. But you can go to YouTube and look for the sickdrummerdotcom channel and watch those guys. They're mostly my style. And I've shared the stage with the majority of them 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> There are tons of great drummers out there. But you can go to YouTube and look for the sickdrummerdotcom channel and watch those guys. They're mostly my style. And I've shared the stage with the majority of them
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



*OT thanks*

@juggs... ^^^^^^
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Deadly. said:


> *OT thanks*
> 
> @juggs... ^^^^^^
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Shouldn't have had a rant maybe , but it's been a long day 

_   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.” 
― Jimi Hendrix  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



jugg1es said:


> Shouldn't have had a rant maybe , but it's been a long day
> 
> _   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.”
> ― Jimi Hendrix  _

Click to collapse



Sht happens 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Sht happens
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Just been moved to a quite violent house, it's a bit all in the air atm

_   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.” 
― Jimi Hendrix  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



4D1L said:


> Biased post. Think about disadvantages of technology. You can get adictted then you can't learn and then you fail exams which equals to bad life.
> 
> ~4D1L
> Thread *NOT* Closed

Click to collapse



With learning, comes technology.. With technology, comes learning..

Shall we talk about something else? Or should I just leave for the moment 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Check pm
> 
> _   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.”
> ― Jimi Hendrix  _

Click to collapse



And that's how this kind of talk need to be conducted form now on mate. No more of this arguing stuff.
I was about to close this thread for a cool of period but I see that PMs will/should suffice

Cheers,


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It's not you my friend. Just don't want negative attention here. From anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad, been a long day, between a sick kids,a wife who can't get it if bed under her own power and snow knocking out the power for an hour, it's just been an all around stressful day... 
@mtm sorry for the rant, but kids hanging around this thread, a thread where I come to hang out with my friends and all they want to do is make immature posts is very frustrating! Just had to get it out, I'm good now though


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool off time now! I was not playing around when I asked you guys to use PM to resolve/clarify/understand your personal views on how a child is to behave compared to an adult.

See you in a couple of minutes.

Also, If Apex is around...might want to remind your mates about our agreement about thread behavior.

Cheers,

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Thread re-opened after notifying OP.

No more of this behavior mates....capisce?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



M_T_M said:


> Cool off time now! I was not playing around when I asked you guys to use PM to resolve/clarify/understand your personal views on how a child is to behave compared to an adult.
> 
> See you in a couple of minutes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks MTM for reopening the Thread!

~4D1L
Thread *NOT* Closed


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Not bad, been a long day, between a sick kids,a wife who can't get it if bed under her own power and snow knocking out the power for an hour, it's just been an all around stressful day...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Well I definitely hope things get better for you soon. :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

Non-tapatalk users: what do you think about my new sig?
vvvv


----------



## Apex (Feb 21, 2013)

PMs sent to those involved. OP edits to come.

Behave, all of you. Especially the younger ones. I don't enjoy having to take time out to reprimand for things you all should already know.

That is all.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Joseph Is Still A Girl...*



InfinityFTW said:


> Non-tapatalk users: what do you think about my new sig?
> vvvv

Click to collapse



We can view it by opening through the browser 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> PMs sent to those involved. OP edits to come.
> 
> Behave, all of you. Especially the younger ones. I don't enjoy having to take time out to reprimand for things you all should already know.
> 
> That is all.

Click to collapse



Even though I wasn't involved in that, I'm not going to do any of that. And, really guys, maturity discussion AGAIN?
This is why the dreaded Old Folks Thread exists. 

I'm striving to become more mature. And, I'm sure it's working. Do you agree Apex? And everyone else?

Anyway, the mature life is the best!

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## Apex (Feb 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Even though I wasn't involved in that, I'm not going to do any of that. And, really guys, maturity discussion AGAIN?
> This is why the dreaded Old Folks Thread exists.
> 
> I'm striving to become more mature. And, I'm sure it's working. Do you agree Apex? And everyone else?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say you've made noticeable improvements. 

We all appreciate that.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Even though I wasn't involved in that, I'm not going to do any of that. And, really guys, maturity discussion AGAIN?
> This is why the dreaded Old Folks Thread exists.
> 
> I'm striving to become more mature. And, I'm sure it's working. Do you agree Apex? And everyone else?
> ...

Click to collapse



Says Wolfy as he posts with my quoted nonsense 


*To Everyone…*
Lake/mountain home with rural life.. Or urban life.. :sly:
Help me decide..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Feb 21, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Says Wolfy as he posts with my quoted nonsense
> 
> 
> *To Everyone…*
> ...

Click to collapse



Rural, no doubt. You have any guns, or like to stroll around unclothed? That'd be the place to live that life. Cities suck, especially huge metro-masses like the one I live in. Nature, beauty, nudity, yeah... no question about it.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> Rural, no doubt. You have any guns, or like to stroll around unclothed? That'd be the place to live that life. Cities suck, especially huge metro-masses like the one I live in. Nature, beauty, nudity, yeah... no question about it.

Click to collapse



See, I own two homes. A home just out of Atlanta, and a mountain home on the lake in Kentucky. But I want to sell. So I'll need to do some renovating on the mountain home in order to live there indefinitely. It's a very nice place, but I'd need an extra room or two for my daughter and friends/family that will visit. 

I also have a private dock and am the only house for miles there. So I do believe that's the way to go. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> I'd say you've made noticeable improvements.
> 
> We all appreciate that.

Click to collapse



Thank you







Apex said:


> Rural, no doubt. You have any guns, or like to stroll around unclothed? That'd be the place to live that life. Cities suck, especially huge metro-masses like the one I live in. Nature, beauty, nudity, yeah... no question about it.

Click to collapse




lol. The unclothed life.






Axis_Drummer said:


> See, I own two homes. A home just out of Atlanta, and a mountain home on the lake in Kentucky. But I want to sell. So I'll need to do some renovating on the mountain home in order to live there indefinitely. It's a very nice place, but I'd need an extra room or two for my daughter and friends/family that will visit.
> 
> I also have a private dock and am the only house for miles there. So I do believe that's the way to go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's cool!

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Says Wolfy as he posts with my quoted nonsense
> 
> 
> *To Everyone…*
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely Rural. Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> See, I own two homes. A home just out of Atlanta, and a mountain home on the lake in Kentucky. But I want to sell. So I'll need to do some renovating on the mountain home in order to live there indefinitely. It's a very nice place, but I'd need an extra room or two for my daughter and friends/family that will visit.
> 
> I also have a private dock and am the only house for miles there. So I do believe that's the way to go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Address and invite 

_   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.” 
― Jimi Hendrix  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Wolf Pup said:


> That's cool!
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse




It's a nice treat no doubt 






Ichigo said:


> Definitely Rural. Doesn't get any better than that.

Click to collapse



I know. That was stupid question wasn't it  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Address and invite
> 
> _   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.”
> ― Jimi Hendrix  _

Click to collapse



Possibly one day :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Feb 21, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

What the heck was that about?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



veeman said:


> What the heck was that about?

Click to collapse



Don't ask...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



veeman said:


> What the heck was that about?

Click to collapse



Kids, kids everywhere


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Rural live in Ohio.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 21, 2013)

Going to school with fever today was not a good idea. Feeling like hammered sh!t. Good thing we have winter holiday now


----------



## werked (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Says Wolfy as he posts with my quoted nonsense
> 
> 
> *To Everyone…*
> ...

Click to collapse



Rural. There wouldn't even be a second thought for me. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



werked said:


> Rural. There wouldn't even be a second thought for me.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Yes it was more of a rhetorical question  
Any smart person would agree to rural, but finding a job there will be a tough one. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Rural live in Ohio.

Click to collapse



Where the hell are the trees!? You gotta be in the woods man 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes it was more of a rhetorical question
> Any smart person would agree to rural, but finding a job there will be a tough one.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> ...

Click to collapse



:silly: Wait a minute. There's over 100 acres of woods with a creek about 50 feet down.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

sorry guys. Tapatalk problems

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> :silly: Wait a minute. There's over 100 acres of woods with a creek about 50 feet down.

Click to collapse



But they're not around the house 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Feb 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> sorry guys. Tapatalk problems
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It's a nice treat no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I visit too? You'll need a guard Pup! I also specialise in gardening. And, photography and beer sorting. PLEASE LET ME COME!

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> sorry guys. Tapatalk problems
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's an image:
Trust me, it's a lot bigger and more beautiful than it looks.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Epic 







Wolf Pup said:


> Can I visit too? You'll need a guard Pup! I also specialise in gardening. And, photography and beer sorting. PLEASE LET ME COME!
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse




Perhaps 






Ichigo said:


> Here's an image:
> Trust me, it's a lot bigger and more beautiful than it looks.

Click to collapse



It looks beautiful. I'm not saying it's bad. I just like my houses surrounded by trees. But I could most definitely deal with that 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

At least Archer got it right while closing


----------



## veeman (Feb 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Here's an image:
> Trust me, it's a lot bigger and more beautiful than it looks.

Click to collapse



That's what they all say.

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> At least Archer got it right while closing

Click to collapse



Umm.. sorry, it's 12. You always do multiplication before addition.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



veeman said:


> That's what they all say.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



12 is correct.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



veeman said:


> Umm.. sorry, it's 12. You always do multiplication before addition.

Click to collapse



That's true is brackets are involved. When there's no brackets, you calculate it as it shows.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



veeman said:


> That's what they all say.

Click to collapse



Nice and mature. 

Apex- Thank you for that title and the work you do to keep this afloat.

Hello all.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> That's true is brackets are involved. When there's no brackets, you calculate it as it shows.

Click to collapse



Failtroll.jpg
Hi JRiot.


----------



## veeman (Feb 22, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's true is brackets are involved. When there's no brackets, you calculate it as it shows.

Click to collapse



Order of Operations
1. Parentheses (Brackets)
2. Exponent
3. Multiplication
4. Division
5. Addition
6. Subtraction

It doesn't matter if there's a bracket or not in this case. You will always get 12 if you follow order of operations.

P.S. I hope you're trolling right now...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Failtroll.jpg
> Hi JRiot.

Click to collapse



Not troll needed. I'm right.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Not troll needed. I'm right.

Click to collapse



Follow the rule of PEMDAS...  definitely 12. 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

It's clearly a country based thing dependant on how we're taught because me and Archer know it to be 18 and when reading through the comments on the original Facebook picture, those who were answering 18 were also from the UK.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> It's clearly a country based thing dependant on how we're taught because me and Archer know it to be 18 and when reading through the comments on the original Facebook picture, those who were answering 18 were also from the UK.

Click to collapse



Yeah, well Americans are always right. It's definitely 12.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Just so there is proof... 
No more discussion on this topic needed now... 

 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Yeah, well Americans are always right. It's definitely 12.

Click to collapse



Probably not too wise to go down that route of conversation...


flastnoles11 said:


> Just so there is proof...
> No more discussion on this topic needed now...
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Calculators are man made and therefore have room for error


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Probably not too wise to go down that route of conversation...
> 
> Calculators are man made and therefore have room for error

Click to collapse



No error there...   your talking to a guy that aced calculus in highschool and then again in college,I know simple multiplication, addition, and subtraction.. nice try though.. gonna go eat, bye for now


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> No error there...   your talking to a guy that aced calculus in highschool and then again in college,I know simple multiplication, addition, and subtraction.. nice try though.. gonna go eat, bye for now
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



As I said, it's evidently down to how different countries teach the same topic.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> As I said, it's evidently down to how different countries teach the same topic.

Click to collapse



So the U.K. teaches incorrectly?  I'm jk! 
Math should be the same in every country.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> As I said, it's evidently down to how different countries teach the same topic.

Click to collapse



Then your country apparently taught you wrong, addition, subtraction, and multiplication is the same no matter where you go...  rule of PEMDAS. 1. parenthesis 2. Exponent 3. Multiplication 4. Division 5. Addition 6. Subtraction...  that's the same everywhere...


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay!







KidCarter93 said:


> That's true is brackets are involved. When there's no brackets, you calculate it as it shows.

Click to collapse




You have to use BODMAS. Idk what pemdas is.






Ichigo said:


> So the U.K. teaches incorrectly?  I'm jk!
> Math should be the same in every country.

Click to collapse



Yet, you guys call it Math, us British call it Maths.

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## hell_lock (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Then your country apparently taught you wrong, addition, subtraction, and multiplication is the same no matter where you go...  rule of PEMDAS. 1. parenthesis 2. Exponent 3. Multiplication 4. Division 5. Addition 6. Subtraction...  that's the same everywhere... fine with this cuz you're either trolling or don't know math well enough for me to be having this discussion with you...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Thats why recession affected you all the most. We follow bodmas and my country is stable.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



hell_lock said:


> Thats why recession affected you all the most. We follow bodmas and my country is stable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Recession hasn't affected me at all... I live very comfortably thank you


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




hell_lock said:


> Thats why recession affected you all the most. We follow bodmas and my country is stable.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This argument is invalid anyways... even with bodmas you still do division and multiplication before addition and subtraction, so the answer is still the same no matter what order of operations you follow...  

Edit- and I've used bodmas in college, so I do know the rule, we just don't use it here, but you get the same if you use PEMDAS also, math is universal... bomdas= brackets of division multiplication division addition subtraction... Just because I'm from the US doesn't mean I don't know my stuff... 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

**** a donkey. I came here to get away from doing rudimentary math with my son.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jRi0T68 said:


> **** a donkey. I came here to get away from doing rudimentary math with my son.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol. How are you man?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jRi0T68 said:


> **** a donkey. I came here to get away from doing rudimentary math with my son.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



How's it going Jeremy?


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Then your country apparently taught you wrong, addition, subtraction, and multiplication is the same no matter where you go...  rule of PEMDAS. 1. parenthesis 2. Exponent 3. Multiplication 4. Division 5. Addition 6. Subtraction...  that's the same everywhere...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



This is exactly why the thread should've been left open.

I'm not saying that addition, subtraction etc are different around the world.
I'm saying that the use of PEMDAS/BIDMAS is obviously being taught differently.

Over here we're taught to follow BIDMAS IF there's brackets in the equation. Hence the answer would work out to be 12.
HOWEVER, as there's no brackets we're taught that you work it out as you're going along. So, 3+3=6*3=18+3=21-3=18.

Working it out that way makes complete sense. Why? Well it's simple. Let's take reading for example. We know that the first letter of a sentence will be a capital letter and we know to read that first. If we use the same logic but applied to reading (the logic being that the answer is 12) then surely we'd go ahead and read every single word in order that starts with a capital letter.

"Working it out as we're going along" makes complete sense because that's exactly how we read. One word and then the next word.
The exact same applies, even though reading was a bit of a strange example to use.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> This is exactly why the thread should've been left open.
> 
> I'm not saying that addition, subtraction etc are different around the world.
> I'm saying that the use of PEMDAS/BIDMAS is obviously being taught differently.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't, compare reading to math completely different, I think it's best to drop this before this thread gets locked again..  we are gonna have to agree to disagree because obviously we were taught in two very different ways... I will not agree with you, you will not agree with me because the way we were taught we are both right... in other words we're both right and both wrong, drop it 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

So ... Anybody know how to use a ViewPager to hide the ActionBar yet keep the ActionBar Tabs?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You can't, compare reading to math completely different, I think it's best to drop this before this thread gets locked again..  we are gonna have to agree to disagree because obviously we were taught in two very different ways... I will not agree with you, you will not agree with me because the way we were taught we are both right... in other words we're both right and both wrong, drop it
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Hence why I said it's a strange example to use.

Both wrong and both right?
So when I'm right, I'm right and when I'm wrong I'm still right because I could've wrong but I also could've been right


----------



## veeman (Feb 22, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PEMDAS and BODMAS are the exact same thing.



KidCarter93 said:


> This is exactly why the thread should've been left open.
> 
> I'm not saying that addition, subtraction etc are different around the world.
> I'm saying that the use of PEMDAS/BIDMAS is obviously being taught differently.
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm... what kinda stuff do they teach you in the UK? I'm slightly worried. If simple operations were different in different countries, mathematicians wouldn't agree on anything. ( well, less than they do now)
I lived in India for 8 years and I learned it the same way as I did here in the US.

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Hence why I said it's a strange example to use.
> 
> Both wrong and both right?
> So when I'm right, I'm right and when I'm wrong I'm still right because I could've wrong but I also could've been right

Click to collapse



dafuq?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Ok guys. Enough's enough. It really doesn't matter. Let's just drop it.
Here. Have a dbz meme!


----------



## veeman (Feb 22, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hence why I said it's a strange example to use.
> 
> Both wrong and both right?
> So when I'm right, I'm right and when I'm wrong I'm still right because I could've wrong but I also could've been right

Click to collapse



dafuq?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hence why I said it's a strange example to use.
> 
> Both wrong and both right?
> So when I'm right, I'm right and when I'm wrong I'm still right because I could've wrong but I also could've been right

Click to collapse



Ok look bidmas = brackets, indicies, division, multiplication, addition, subtraction... I've just looked at the rule you use and you have to use that order of operations when using that rule... so you don't just go left to right, you still have to follow that order... since there is no brackets or division, MULTIPLICATION comes first... then ADDITION, then SUBTRACTION...  answer is 12... nowhere in the rule Rif "BIDMAS" does it say go left to right, look it up... answer is 12 no matter where you live


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




veeman said:


> dafuq?

Click to collapse



At this point I'm fairly confident he's trolling, math is universal. Even when using the order of operation they use in the UK you get the same answer...


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Ok look bidmas = brackets, indicies, division, multiplication, addition, subtraction... I've just looked at the rule you use and you have to use that order of operations when using that rule... so you don't just go left to right, you still have to follow that order... since there is no brackets or division, MULTIPLICATION comes first... then ADDITION, then SUBTRACTION...  answer is 12... nowhere in the rule Rif "BIDMAS" does it say go left to right, look it up... answer is 12 no matter where you live
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened to dropping it?

If you wanna think I'm trolling, feel free. I'm simply explaining how I learnt it and I've explained that from the get go.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> What happened to dropping it?
> 
> If you wanna think I'm trolling, feel free. I'm simply explaining how I learnt it and I've explained that from the get go.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then you didn't pay attention.. I just posted the exact rule you said you use, that rule says nothing about going left to right... even if you don't have brackets you still have to follow the rest of the order so multiplication MUST come before addition according to the rule you said you use... now I'm dropping it... it's 12 everywhere in the world though, even the UK and China


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Then you didn't pay attention.. I just posted the exact rule you said you use, that rule says nothing about going left to right... even if you don't have brackets you still have to follow the rest of the order so multiplication MUST come before addition according to the rule you said you use... now I'm dropping it... it's 12 everywhere in the world though, even the UK and China
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Well of course the rule doesn't mention going left to right otherwise it wouldn't be BIDMAS. It would be BIDMASLTR.
If the answer was 12 everywhere then this simple question wouldn't have produced so many different results on the Facebook photo and wouldn't have caused such a conversation on here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Well of course the rule doesn't mention going left to right otherwise it wouldn't be BIDMAS. It would be BIDMASLTR.
> If the answer was 12 everywhere then this simple question wouldn't have produced so many different results on the Facebook photo and wouldn't have caused such a conversation on here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ok, so you agree, can't go left to right, have to follow your order of operations... 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Ok, so you agree, can't go left to right, have to follow your order of operations...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



I didn't say that -_-

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2013)

18. Because I say so.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

12. Because I say so.



So bored.. Hi muffins and the lurkers
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> 12. Because I say so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a bigger one so its 18.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

This was posted by a friend of mine a bit ago... check it out, like it, link it to your favorite social media site... May not be most of your favorite type of music, but let's help a fellow xda'ers kid get big!

OFF TOPIC: please I know it might not be what some of you like as far as music goes but take a look at it on YouTube, this is one of my son's I would love for this to go viral. 





EDIT: PLEASE SHARE VIA ANY SOCIAL MEDIA YOU SEE FIT. THANKS

Now back on topic TPR.... 

Transmitted with a portable device using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2



 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> I have a bigger one so its 18.

Click to collapse



What's a bigger one supposed to mean? 

And I have bodmas on my side. 
You lose.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> I have a bigger one so its 18.

Click to collapse



Scared to find out how you would know... 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> What's a bigger one supposed to mean?
> 
> And I have bodmas on my side.
> You lose.
> ...

Click to collapse



PEMDAS agrees with you


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## veeman (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> What's a bigger one supposed to mean?
> 
> And I have bodmas on my side.
> You lose.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bigger screen?


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> What's a bigger one supposed to mean?
> 
> And I have bodmas on my side.
> You lose.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know what bodmas is. And don't care. Its 18. I'm going to enquire about it with my genius mathematician aunt, and will come back.if I'm wrong you can spank me.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Don't know what bodmas is. And don't care. Its 18. I'm going to enquire about it with my genius mathematician aunt, and will come back.if I'm wrong you can spank me.

Click to collapse



12. I have never gotten a math problem wrong, and I'm not starting now.


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> This was posted by a friend of mine a bit ago... check it out, like it, link it to your favorite social media site... May not be most of your favorite type of music, but let's help a fellow xda'ers kid get big!
> 
> OFF TOPIC: please I know it might not be what some of you like as far as music goes but take a look at it on YouTube, this is one of my son's I would love for this to go viral.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty good, added a like :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Scared to find out how you would know...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD
> ...

Click to collapse



Same difference 







veeman said:


> Bigger screen?

Click to collapse



Troll








undercover said:


> Don't know what bodmas is. And don't care. Its 18. I'm going to enquire about it with my genius mathematician aunt, and will come back.if I'm wrong you can spank me.

Click to collapse



It's 12. Even if your aunt says it's 18. So if it's 12 I spank you and if it's 18 I spank you. Fair enough?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2013)

That made me think. Is it just American way? Because in the Old world if there are no brackets you do the lot in order.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> That made me think. Is it just American way? Because in the Old world if there are no brackets you do the lot in order.

Click to collapse






 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you lot are right. Just done some reading and things started coming back from the basement of my memory. I'll have to double check though.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> 12. I have never gotten a math problem wrong, and I'm not starting now.

Click to collapse



Lies.

The problem with these types of problems is WITH HOW THEY'RE WRITTEN.

No RATIONAL person would ever write such a problem and it has no practical purpose.

Put the damn brackets in and write it correctly. :banghead:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

I found an amusement park in Tokyo in Google Earth...


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lies.
> 
> The problem with these types of problems is WITH HOW THEY'RE WRITTEN.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iirc (since its all coming back very slowly), brackets are simply dropped because it is agreed that you multiply first. So brackets are there technically but are not shown since they serve no purpose. Its like you don't count
+1
+2
+3
Since they are positive unless otherwise specified. Same with brackets. Multiplication first, unless otherwise specified. 2+2*2=6, (2+2)*2=8


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

I hate William Shakespeare... With a passion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Iirc (since its all coming back very slowly), brackets are simply dropped because it is agreed that you multiply first. So brackets are there technically but are not shown since they serve no purpose. Its like you don't count
> +1
> +2
> +3
> Since they are positive unless otherwise specified. Same with brackets. Multiplication first, unless otherwise specified. 2+2*2=6, (2+2)*2=8

Click to collapse



Exactly this! You can't just go left to right, that's not the way math works.... if there are no brackets you have to follow specific rules of math, which means multiplication and division come before addition and subtraction no matter what... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## veeman (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> I hate William Shakespeare... With a passion
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To hate or not to hate.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Iirc (since its all coming back very slowly), brackets are simply dropped because it is agreed that you multiply first. So brackets are there technically but are not shown since they serve no purpose. Its like you don't count
> +1
> +2
> +3
> Since they are positive unless otherwise specified. Same with brackets. Multiplication first, unless otherwise specified. 2+2*2=6, (2+2)*2=8

Click to collapse



I approach math as a tool for science, to be applied to practical purposes.  In the real world, in actual use, it wouldn't be written as such.  It would be:

James is an up and coming pimp. He started with 3 "employees".  Then he gained 3 sets of triplets.  One of his sets of triplets was arrested and could no longer work.  If James posts their bail, how many "employees" does he have?

H="employee"
T= triplets=3H
3H+3TH-3H+3H
3H+9H-3H+3H=12 girls.

Of course, that's done without brackets, but they could be used, moreso from past convoluted, poorly written equations.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I approach math as a tool for science, to be applied to practical purposes.  In the real world, in actual use, it wouldn't be written as such.  It would be:
> 
> James is an up and coming pimp. He started with 3 "employees".  Then he gained 3 sets of triplets.  One of his sets of triplets was arrested and could no longer work.  If James posts their bail, how many "employees" does he have?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup. And at the same time you unintentionally multipied before adding. 3H is in fact 3*H


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Well, in all the talk of prostitution amongst myselves, we forgot and it became natural.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



veeman said:


> To hate or not to hate.

Click to collapse



To hate! 

He thinks he's so cool he made his own language:banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Best. Thread. Title. Ever. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Google Glass. Epic Fail or Epic Win?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> To hate!
> 
> He thinks he's so cool he made his own language:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Shakespeare didn't even write anything, he stole them... (I have absolutely no proof to back this claim up) 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> Best. Thread. Title. Ever.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Better than the one earlier...
Sup?


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Google Glass. Epic Fail or Epic Win?

Click to collapse



Epic ad gadget.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Better than the one earlier...
> Sup?

Click to collapse



Surely. Anything referencing "you" is pretty easy to beat...............ah thank you


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Man a full day of taking care of the wife and kid is actually quite tiring!  And now it feels like I'm catching the daughter's cold... :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> Best. Thread. Title. Ever.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



'ello eep.

How goes it?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> 'ello eep.
> 
> How goes it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo! I'm working the night shift tonight(a little overtime) 

I'm good! How goes the job search?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

My homework ethic is backfiring on me. 
Btw my ethic is I only do homework from 12AM-2AM, 6AM-3:30PM. After those times, I don't bother with it. I'm loosing too much sleep.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Non-tapatalk users: what do you think about my new sig?
> vvvv

Click to collapse



That Cobain's and Jimi's quote on Juggs are some of my favs! :thumbup:

Looks like things got out of hand last night.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> My homework ethic is backfiring on me.
> Btw my ethic is I only do homework from 12AM-2AM, 6AM-3:30PM. After those times, I don't bother with it. I'm loosing too much sleep.

Click to collapse



I just do it as the teacher is talking during class...

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> My homework ethic is backfiring on me.
> Btw my ethic is I only do homework from 12AM-2AM, 6AM-3:30PM. After those times, I don't bother with it. I'm loosing too much sleep.

Click to collapse



Just do all your homework as soon as you get home from school.  I didn't have a choice, my older sister made us do all of ours as soon as we got home, and you DO NOT disobey my sister.... 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



-DarkKnight- said:


> I just do it as the teacher is talking during class...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



I can do that only in History and Spanish. But I end up just going online instead. I could use my study hall, but there's only 7 people in my study hall. 3 seniors, two juniors, and me. And this year we have nobody to watch us, so we can do whatever we want... Let's just say I never end up doing my homework...


----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2013)

Meh..i did all my homework at the last second, the night before deadline. And that's not always a good thing.

Also BODMAS FTW!!! Lol


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 22, 2013)

.9999999 = 1?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

such a violent thread title. 

howdy bros. and non-bros but are kinda like bros. 

cAs


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Sweet! It's only 1:03AM! I've got an hour to kill. What to do...?
Sup Cas? Roo? Yeah, the title was changed after, well, let's not bring it up.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> Yo! I'm working the night shift tonight(a little overtime)
> 
> I'm good! How goes the job search?

Click to collapse



That's 1.5 times the fun 

Plus all the crazies are out at night.


*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Can anybody guess this song? (I doubt anyone will get it )


> If you wanna see some action,
> Gotta be the centre of attraction
> Make sure that they got their eyes on you, like the face that you see on every magazine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Déjà vu, ? 
Great song for running.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2013)

Lmao...anime, anime everywhere!


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Can anybody guess this song? (I doubt anyone will get it )
> 
> Deja vu?
> Great song for running.

Click to collapse



Hazel Fernandes - Number One


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Snow in North Ga? This can't be right..
It's raining like hell. But no snow in sight. :banghead:

Damn bipolar weather. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Can anybody guess this song? (I doubt anyone will get it )
> 
> 
> Déjà vu, ?
> Great song for running.

Click to collapse



You do realize they have Google for that very reason right? It's from that dumb anime bleach song is number one artist is hazel.... something... lol.. forgot what the last name was... Sure sign in getting old... lol


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You do realize they have Google for that very reason right?
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Yep. But that's all part of my game.  And you're all my "pawns".


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Snow in North Ga? This can't be right..
> It's raining like hell. But no snow in sight. :banghead:
> 
> Damn bipolar weather.
> ...

Click to collapse



We got over a foot of snow here today, it sucks


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> We got over s foot of snow here today, it sucks
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



I miss snow. It doesn't happen often here in Georgia. And if it does snow, it's mostly in the North GA area. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> We got over six feet of snow here today, it sucks
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



We got a lot of snow up here by the lake. Not sure how much though.

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------

I guess I'll see ya guys tomorrow then. Good night Axis, flast, Roof, everybody else.
Tomorrow's Friday! :beer: Just try not to party to hard.  As I once said, I cannot be at parties.. it never ends well...(anybody get it?)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> We got a lot of snow up here by the lake. Not sure how much though.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sleep easy man. 
No parties for me this weekend. I'll be looking into getting some plans sketched out for renovation of the lake home.  Just as fun I'd say. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Feb 22, 2013)

Bacon potato cheeseburgers.



That is all.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



StormMcCloud said:


> Bacon potato cheeseburgers.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.

Click to collapse



That better be what you're cooking me for dinner 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Feb 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That better be what you're cooking me for dinner
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Pfft, do I look like a woman?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



StormMcCloud said:


> Pfft, do I look like a woman?

Click to collapse



With the right wig and makeup. All it takes is a little effort.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## StormMcCloud (Feb 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> With the right wig and makeup. All it takes is a little effort.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Guess I would be the bearded lady, lol.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



StormMcCloud said:


> Pfft, do I look like a woman?

Click to collapse



Lol first time I've seen you in this thread. Still giving ingress hell?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Lol.

Probably still a better looking woman than certain female celebrities.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## StormMcCloud (Feb 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol first time I've seen you in this thread. Still giving ingress hell?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yep, and I randomly go into random threads to say random things, lol. 



jRi0T68 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Probably still a better looking woman than certain female celebrities.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha! And yeah probably.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Morning people. Still feeling like ****. Blaaargh

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Morning people. Still feeling like ****. Blaaargh
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning! What's up?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> Morning! What's up?

Click to collapse



Well, I became ill two days ago. Fever and sore throat. We performed our musical at school yesterday, and it was a day where you have to be there. And now I'm feeling even worse

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hey guys...

Storm, you still here? What's that voice msg you sent me?


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Storm, you still here? What's that voice msg you sent me?

Click to collapse



Hey, prawns


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> Hey, prawns

Click to collapse



Hey eep


----------



## Deadly (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



roofrider said:


> Meh..i did all my homework at the last second, the night before deadline. And that's not always a good thing.
> 
> Also BODMAS FTW!!! Lol

Click to collapse



+1 on both 




Quasimodem said:


> .9999999 = 1?

Click to collapse



how about no?




Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol first time I've seen you in this thread. Still giving ingress hell?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



he has been two times here before I think..




eep2378 said:


> Morning! What's up?

Click to collapse



yo eep

How goes et?
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Bye everyone.. meet ya all after a nap


----------



## _akash (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

273 pages
I am skipping all

How is you all

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey guys


----------



## _akash (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



technosavie said:


> Hey guys

Click to collapse



Be a muffin first.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> +1 on both
> 
> 
> how about no?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo, master of the multiquote   I'm good. Working an overnight shift  gotta stay awake somehow.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Feb 22, 2013)

_akash said:


> Be a muffin first.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



-_-


----------



## _akash (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



technosavie said:


> -_-

Click to collapse



Read the title of thread and op.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Feb 22, 2013)

_akash said:


> Read the title of thread and op.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Read it


----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2013)

technosavie said:


> Read it

Click to collapse



Ok, good. Excellent. Go back to sleep now.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Feb 22, 2013)

I wont go to sleep in afternoon


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



technosavie said:


> I wont go to sleep in afternoon

Click to collapse



Just add 12hrs to your current time and its done


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Feb 22, 2013)

I will add when i need it


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 22, 2013)

technosavie said:


> I will add when i need it

Click to collapse



Mind control initiated. NOW.


----------



## Deadly (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> Yo, master of the multiquote   I'm good. Working an overnight shift  gotta stay awake somehow.

Click to collapse



lol! Master ?
Resisted the urge this one time

Have MOAR coffee.. :thumbup: and your partner isn't showing up nowadays

@aakash.. hey man! Finally thought of showing up huh?
Without quote rolleyes is not same

@technosavie... go read op.. you need to be a muffin for 2 weeks with avatar & app sig.. and welcome to frat

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Morning muffins 

_   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.” 
― Jimi Hendrix  _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _   “I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.”
> ― Jimi Hendrix  _

Click to collapse



morning juggs


----------



## _akash (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Deadly there is nothing to show up

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



InfinityFTW said:


> morning juggs

Click to collapse



Sup, how's you getting on? 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## _Variable (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> PMs sent to those involved. OP edits to come.
> 
> Behave, all of you. Especially the younger ones. I don't enjoy having to take time out to reprimand for things you all should already know.
> 
> That is all.

Click to collapse



Ok Apex.

Hai all.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Archer (Feb 22, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> At least Archer got it right while closing

Click to collapse



Trolled 

We all know it's 15.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> Sup, how's you getting on?
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Don't feeling too good. Still ill. Have been since Wednesday. When I sit down,I only have a slight pounding in my head, but the moment I raise up, I feel a really intense pain, I get dizzy and my vision gets a bit blurry. And I also cough every minute or so.
How's things going with you?
Also: hi archer 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Feb 22, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Don't feeling too good. Still ill. Have been since Wednesday. When I sit down,I only have a slight pounding in my head, but the moment I raise up, I feel a really intense pain, I get dizzy and my vision gets a bit blurry. And I also cough every minute or so.
> How's things going with you?
> Also: hi archer
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello 

That doesn't sound good.  I'd tell you to take a hot bath and wrap a hot towel round your head, but I don't know if that would do any good.  It's just the advice of Tom Bueller.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Archer said:


> Hello
> 
> That doesn't sound good.  I'd tell you to take a hot bath and wrap a hot towel round your head, but I don't know if that would do any good.  It's just the advice of Tom Bueller.

Click to collapse



I was supposed to train sparring a total of 12 hours this weekend. National team members are coming. I guess its gonna be skipped

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



InfinityFTW said:


> I was supposed to train sparring a total of 12 hours this weekend. National team members are coming. I guess its gonna be skipped
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Any other flu symptoms? Swine flu is going around atm, don't get scared though. My boy had it few years ago, just need right medicine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Any other flu symptoms? Swine flu is going around atm, don't get scared though. My boy had it few years ago, just need right medicine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Well, I feel no pain in other parts of the body, but i feel like, tired,powerless.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Well, I feel no pain in other parts of the body, but i feel like, tired,powerless.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Urgh..you sound like Bella Swan now.


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Well, I feel no pain in other parts of the body, but i feel like, tired,powerless.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fever? 
or could be simply the case of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avitaminosis which is common by the end of the winter in cold climate countries. See the doctor, he'll ask you correct questions to find out what it really is.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Fever?
> or could be simply the case of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avitaminosis which is common by the end of the winter in cold climate countries. See the doctor, he'll ask you correct questions to find out what it really is.

Click to collapse



Whatever it is , I hope its not transferable. Hope my girlfriend don't get knocked out as well

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> lol! Master ?
> Resisted the urge this one time
> 
> Have MOAR coffee.. :thumbup: and your partner isn't showing up nowadays
> ...

Click to collapse



Partner?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> Partner?

Click to collapse



hey eep. long time brother. how's you and teh family? 

and who's the partner? 

cAs


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hey cas.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Whatever it is , I hope its not transferable. Hope my girlfriend don't get knocked out as well
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If it is the flu, she better cross her fingers


----------



## Deadly (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> Partner?

Click to collapse



sleepy

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Hey cas.

Click to collapse



hi itchy. in school? 

cAs


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



cascabel said:


> hi itchy. in school?
> 
> cAs

Click to collapse



Yeah... boring stuff.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey eep. long time brother. how's you and teh family?
> 
> and who's the partner?
> 
> cAs

Click to collapse



Family is good. Work has been HARD lately and I've been trying to work a little extra to pay off some debt.  I'm trying to figure out who my "partner" is too 

How are things with you?

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> sleepy
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



VP, You dont say lol

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> sleepy
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



VP, You dont say lol


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> Family is good. Work has been HARD lately and I've been trying to work a little extra to pay off some debt.  I'm trying to figure out who my "partner" is too
> 
> How are things with you?

Click to collapse



sorry to hear that.  what do you do, if i may ask? hope you get it sorted out fast. 

school's a b*tch. lot to do, no time to do em. :banghead:







Ichigo said:


> Yeah... boring stuff.

Click to collapse



it's school work. it's to be expected. 

edit: anybody seen apex? i haven't seem him for weeks. 

cAs


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



cascabel said:


> sorry to hear that.  what do you do, if i may ask? hope you get it sorted out fast.
> 
> school's a b*tch. lot to do, no time to do em. :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I guess. I'm tired though. Went to sleep at 2AM. At least it's Friday!


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Yeah. I'm tired though. Went to sleep at 2AM. At least it's Friday!

Click to collapse



lol. yeah. friday! then weekend! then monday... :banghead:

cAs


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

cascabel said:


> sorry to hear that.  what do you do, if i may ask? hope you get it sorted out fast.
> 
> school's a b*tch. lot to do, no time to do em. :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Intro: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34940867&postcount=4385.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> Intro: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=34940867&postcount=4385.

Click to collapse



thanks man. 
i have 2 aunts in the states working as RN's. one in nj, one in ny. 

cAs


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

cascabel said:


> thanks man.
> i have 2 aunts in the states working as RN's. one in nj, one in ny.
> 
> cAs

Click to collapse



RN's do good work. Under appreciated at times.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> RN's do good work. Under appreciated at times.

Click to collapse



i know. no offense to any doctors in here, but time spent in the hospitals make it seem (for me) that RN's do the "grunt work" and the doctors get all the credit. i mean, my bro got dengue a few years back, and i saw his doctor a maximum of 3 times. 

edit: 2 of my cousins are doctors amd i understand the effort and time they put into their profession, but still...
did i understand RN right? 

cAs


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

So... anything interesting?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> So... anything interesting?

Click to collapse



define interesting.
it's 00:38 here (saturday). i'm in bed and waiting for sleep to take over. 

cAs


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i know. no offense to any doctors in here, but time spent in the hospitals make it seem (for me) that RN's do the "grunt work" and the doctors get all the credit. i mean, my bro got dengue a few years back, and i saw his doctor a maximum of 3 times.
> 
> edit: 2 of my cousins are doctors amd i understand the effort and time they put into their profession, but still...
> did i understand RN right?
> ...

Click to collapse



You're right we do the grunt work and spend the MOST amount of time with each patient. Doctors do a fine job but without a good nurse it can make a major impact on the care of a patient. My feeling, I rather have a good nurse and a bad doctor, than a bad nurse and a good doctor(with regard to hospital stay).


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Good political cartoons idea? PM me.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> You're right we do the grunt work and spend the MOST amount of time with each patient. Doctors do a fine job but without a good nurse it can make a major impact on the care of a patient. My feeling, I rather have a good nurse and a bad doctor, than a bad nurse and a good doctor(with regard to hospital stay).

Click to collapse



i'd like a good dr. but if i'll be staying in the hospital, i honestly would rather pay extra for a good nurse. makes my stay easier.

edit: i'm out. gonna sleep. have a good day guys. :beer:

cAs


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> This was posted by a friend of mine a bit ago... check it out, like it, link it to your favorite social media site... May not be most of your favorite type of music, but let's help a fellow xda'ers kid get big!
> 
> OFF TOPIC: please I know it might not be what some of you like as far as music goes but take a look at it on YouTube, this is one of my son's I would love for this to go viral.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you PM me link, thanks.







shahrukhraza said:


> Same difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Spank him hard, real hard..... XD






shahrukhraza said:


> I hate William Shakespeare... With a passion
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Same!






Deadly. said:


> lol! Master ?
> Resisted the urge this one time
> 
> Have MOAR coffee.. :thumbup: and your partner isn't showing up nowadays
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm the master






Archer said:


> Trolled
> 
> We all know it's 15.

Click to collapse



Hey archer!

@Itchy Go Cream Seller, check email. Plus, will send political idea

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just applied for Youtube partnership with Acifin, wish me good luck, and I keep my fingers :fingers-crossed:


----------



## hoaxdream (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Goodluck 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Time for me to learn some shell scripting. 
From the basics to the advanced... I wonder how long it'll take...


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Time for me to learn some shell scripting.
> From the basics to the advanced... I wonder how long it'll take...

Click to collapse



Over 9000 days?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



M_T_M said:


> Over 9000 days?

Click to collapse



Maybe...
But it seems pretty easy. At least compared to Java. They're a bit similar...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Which site is the best for learning Java?

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Which site is the best for learning Java?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not Starbucks that's for sure...


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

@ devstaff pm sent 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



M_T_M said:


> Not Starbucks that's for sure...

Click to collapse



^^fail
There isnt any Starbucks here in Sweden so yeah...

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> @ devstaff pm sent
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Replied, check my answer

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



devstaff said:


> ^^fail
> There isnt any Starbucks here in Sweden so yeah...
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent, don't share 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

Ok, well i killed it 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Java?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> Sent, don't share
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _
> ...

Click to collapse



I wont share it, ill download the stuff tomorow

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



devstaff said:


> I wont share it, ill download the stuff tomorow
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whenever, it's not going anywhere 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hey muffs and lurkers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Hey muffs and lurkers
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey shakrukhraza, whats up?

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



devstaff said:


> Hey shakrukhraza, whats up?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just playing some ps3.. Gotta go do some work..
How's your day turning out to be?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Just playing some ps3.. Gotta go do some work..
> How's your day turning out to be?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pretty good, im looking for a GPT website which pays out to Libertyreserve because I need cash on LR to pay my hosting with.

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



devstaff said:


> Pretty good, im looking for a GPT website which pays out to Libertyreserve because I need cash on LR to pay my hosting with.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice... Even though I have no idea what you said.. but I do know that you have a website and you need to pay for the hosting. So what's this website about?

Oh yeah an how's that tech website going? The tk- droid one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Just playing some ps3.. Gotta go do some work..
> How's your day turning out to be?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You play FIFA online?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Nice... Even though I have no idea what you said.. but I do know that you have a website and you need to pay for the hosting. So what's this website about?
> 
> Oh yeah an how's that tech website going? The tk- droid one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its my personal site for XDA files and files for my Youtube channel. The url is http://devstaff.me

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

How's it hangin' swagsters?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Android Pizza said:


> How's it hangin' swagsters?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Down and a little to the left 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



eep2378 said:


> You play FIFA online?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Nope... CoD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Its my personal site for XDA files and files for my Youtube channel. The url is http://devstaff.me
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's cool..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> You play FIFA online?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Wish i could join you, but i don't have fifa now.  I used to play them though.


----------



## werked (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Y'all are all calm and less childlike tonight.  
Hi muffins. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



werked said:


> Y'all are all calm and less childlike tonight.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Hence why I'm floating around again


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

My life sucks.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My life sucks.

Click to collapse



Cool story brah!


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

vodka+skittles+music-Sparky= a damn good time


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> My life sucks.

Click to collapse






Lol what happened?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 AM ----------

Why do I always kill it? 

Come out now lurkers!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Lol what happened?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



werked said:


> Ohai.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Ohio?  Best state in the state.


----------



## werked (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Ohio?  Best state in the state.

Click to collapse



No.jpg 
NC ftw. :thumbup:
"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



werked said:


> No.jpg
> NC ftw. :thumbup:
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



New Connecticut?  Ohio is soooo much better than New Connecticut.


----------



## _Variable (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> New Connecticut?  Ohio is soooo much better than New Connecticut.

Click to collapse



I think she meant North Carolina.

California FTW!

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)

@shahrukhraza Am i seeing an Indian connection in your username?


----------



## veeman (Feb 23, 2013)

I just got off the phone with Iowa State admissions and since they don't have a reciprocity deal with Minnesota, I'll have to pay over $30,000 a year just to go to college. My family makes $50,000 a year right now. How the hell am I supposed to afford that?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Has anybody here flashed vanilla rootbox 4.2.1 yet? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



veeman said:


> I just got off the phone with Iowa State admissions and since they don't have a reciprocity deal with Minnesota, I'll have to pay over $30,000 a year just to go to college. My family makes $50,000 a year right now. How the hell am I supposed to afford that?

Click to collapse



Look into grants...  grants payed for half of my college education, best part is, you don't have to pay anything back for them..   there are hundreds of grants available


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## _Variable (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hai all.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Morning frat.. how's it going?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> Morning frat.. how's it going?

Click to collapse



Sup prawn?


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)

This kitten is bloody crazy!! I want one! Nao!!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



roofrider said:


> This kitten is bloody crazy!! I want one! Nao!!

Click to collapse



I love kittens. :angel:


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I love kittens. :angel:

Click to collapse



 I know, they are awesome. Did you see that video? There are others similar ones in that channel, her name Nikita and she is hyper!


----------



## _Variable (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> Morning frat.. how's it going?

Click to collapse



Ohai prawn, hows life going?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



roofrider said:


> I know, they are awesome. Did you see that video? There are others similar ones in that channel, her name Nikita and she is hyper!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I saw it. What I love is little barn kittens. They're just so cute walking around the farm and playing with grass and stuff. But then winter comes and they usually don't make it through...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Yeah, I saw it. What I love is little barn kittens. They're just so cute walking around the farm and playing with grass and stuff. But then winter comes and they usually don't make it through...

Click to collapse



Put them inside the house.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah, I saw it. What I love is little barn kittens. They're just so cute walking around the farm and playing with grass and stuff. But then winter comes and they usually don't make it through...

Click to collapse



That's sad. 
And i love the comments on the cat videos, here's one: "OK NOBODY MOVE!!! I DROPPED﻿ MY MAN CARD AROUND HERE SOMEWHERE". :laugh:


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



OptimusLove said:


> Put them inside the house.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you understand the concept of "barn" (a.k.a. wild) cats...


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



OptimusLove said:


> Ohai prawn, hows life going?
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey guys..i am good, you?







Ichigo said:


> I love kittens. :angel:

Click to collapse



I had 2 kittens :angel:
One was stolen by the neighbors( *****es  )
One died  it hid inside the tires of a car and died while the car was being reversed


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> I don't think you understand the concept of "barn" (a.k.a. wild) cats...

Click to collapse



We have those at our house, luckily this winter want bad here do they ask made it, right now they are all under the house huddling together to stay warm... u feel bad for them, but there is no way I would ever let wild cats in my house, never know what kind of diseases they could be carrying


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

My eyes are screwed. 
Switching from slim to rootbox is crazy..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> My eyes are screwed.
> Switching from slim to rootbox is crazy..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Never tried rootbox, first ROM I put on my s3 has been so amazing I haven't even tried out any others yet...  


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Never tried rootbox, first ROM I put on my s3 has been so amazing I haven't even tried out any others yet...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



That's how I was with slim bean, but I like change 

And from how everything is as of now, I'm liking rootbox. It's just a bit harsh on my eyes at the moment. But it's so smooth..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Harsh? Pics? Lol.

I've grown to be quite settled in my ROM flashing. There are some 4.2 ROMs out on my T989, including AOKP which I love, but I'm so happy on AOKP 4.1 that I can't bear to switch until all features are present.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Harsh? Pics? Lol.
> 
> I've grown to be quite settled in my ROM flashing. There are some 4.2 ROMs out on my T989, including AOKP which I love, but I'm so happy on AOKP 4.1 that I can't bear to switch until all features are present.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rootbox..






Slim Bean..





The dpi difference is ridiculous. Slim is, well.. Slim  as to where rootbox is bulky looking. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

I see. No changing dpi on rootbox?

I cringe when I go to do something for my wife or son on their phones. 240 dpi setting on a 800x480 screen, it's just so damn bloated.

I run mine at 200 dpi. Perfect size for my eyes on this screen.

I saw TMO is having a web only special with Nexus 4 free after MIR ($50 before) and my son is 9 days from his upgrade. Damn deals are never for existing customers! I was so close to giving him my phone and getting a Nexus 4 until end of year when my line is up for upgrade. :banghead:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

I haven't looked for that setting yet, but I will soon. I may just flash over to PA 3.0. 

And yes, deals are not meant for existing customers. At least it seems that way to me as well. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

It's ridiculous. I know businesses need to attract new customers, but defecating on your existing customers isn't cool. If Verizon or AT&T were any better I'd switch, but they're far worse.

3 years ago I moved from an area where I had FiOS to an area that it wasn't offered. They charged me $150 for cancellation even when I wanted to switch to other Verizon services. Evil ****ing companies.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## _Variable (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Damn I cant find a good theme for my XDA App, the white font against black bg is boring.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



OptimusLove said:


> Damn I cant find a good theme for my XDA App, the white font against black bg is boring.
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Xparent ICS blue Tapatalk

Btw morning guys 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Xparent ICS blue Tapatalk
> 
> Btw morning guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But i dont hv money.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Imposter!!!11!!!!ZOMG!!!1!!

OMG!!! KC's next post is gonna be "I'm that awesome!!" :banghead:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



werked said:


> Y'all are all calm and less childlike tonight.
> Hi muffins.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



And just like that, within a matter of moments, the thread contradicted werked







Ichigo said:


> My life sucks.

Click to collapse












That's all folks


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

It feels good knowing that I have over 10 days of winter holiday  i will be attending a HUGE lan party Thursday to Sunday next week  can't wait 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> And just like that, within a matter of moments, the thread contradicted werked
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*le random troll appears


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

I knew I was loved but an imposter profile is taking the piss


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> *le random troll appears

Click to collapse



Troll? Where? Who? 

Empty M aka Peanut : WHERE YOU HIDE?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Troll? Where? Who?
> 
> Empty M aka Peanut : WHERE YOU HIDE?

Click to collapse








TROLL! TROLL IN THE DUNGEON!!
Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



InfinityFTW said:


> TROLL! TROLL IN THE DUNGEON!!
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Ruuuuuun! Empty M is in the dungeon

























PS : aka Peanut


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Troll? Where? Who?
> 
> Empty M aka Peanut : WHERE YOU HIDE?

Click to collapse



In your post 

Anyone still remember the days when you guys used to go berserk with posting pics of hot chicks?


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Sup frat





Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> In your post
> 
> Anyone still remember the days when you guys used to go berserk with posting pics of hot chicks?

Click to collapse



oh I remember it well

Hey BD..

On the other news: kc imposter & admin accounts were same it seems
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still feelin' ill. How about you?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> oh I remember it well
> 
> Hey BD..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Admin" created that? Lame.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> "Admin" created that? Lame.

Click to collapse



Boy that de-escalated quickly.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Boy that de-escalated quickly.

Click to collapse



Lmao. No idea why he targeted you though.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lmao. No idea why he targeted you though.

Click to collapse



Probably because I told him he couldn't be an admin


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Still feelin' ill. How about you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm sorry you're not feeling well.
What's wrong?

I've been working all night.
Just got home.
But can't sleep (as usual :banghead::banghead: )

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 23, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Probably because I told him he couldn't be an admin

Click to collapse



Whatta db.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Whatta db.

Click to collapse



Pretty clever way to get the same username though. Damn sneaky noobs


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Pretty clever way to get the same username though. Damn sneaky noobs

Click to collapse



Sup KC

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Morning muffins 

_  “One good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain.” 
― Bob Marley   _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 23, 2013)

Good afternoon everybody


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Pretty clever way to get the same username though. Damn sneaky noobs

Click to collapse



Yep 
Some people...


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 23, 2013)

Just came back from city development contest...  Did C#.... Results tommorow....


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Time to watch some more Band Of Brothers 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Stereo8 said:


> Just came back from city development contest...  Did C#.... Results tommorow....

Click to collapse



Shouldve done Java.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Apex (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Greetings frat folk. Glad to see some order has been restored here.


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 23, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings frat folk. Glad to see some order has been restored here.

Click to collapse



Spammers are everywhere here


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> Greetings frat folk. Glad to see some order has been restored here.

Click to collapse



Greetings apex

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Feb 23, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings frat folk. Glad to see some order has been restored here.

Click to collapse



You gettin' old, mate..


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> Greetings frat folk. Glad to see some order has been restored here.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



roofrider said:


> @shahrukhraza Am i seeing an Indian connection in your username?

Click to collapse



Not I Indian.. I'm from Pakistan

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



King ACE said:


> You gettin' old, mate..

Click to collapse



"Getting"? Didn't think I could get any older, comparatively, with the recent 'goings on' here. 

Anyhow, it's Saturday. Time for a beer... :beer:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> "Getting"? Didn't think I could get any older, comparatively, with the recent 'goings on' here.
> 
> Anyhow, it's Saturday. Time for a beer... :beer:

Click to collapse



With age, comes wisdom

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hi guys long time... 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



DanceOff said:


> Hi guys long time...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hello there Mr.dancer  how you been?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

I'm good thread is somewhat dead today  

So much spam in my device forum too, XDA abnormal today see this

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2162560

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Oh. He's back...


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Oh. He's back...

Click to collapse



Hi there 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Sup fratigos
Tired as sht here :| Wrote up nearly 60 pages of math and then additional math classes for 3hrs


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Psych season 7 premier Wednesday!!!  Finally! I've been waiting forever. 
Sup Prawn, Shadow...


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> Sup fratigos
> Tired as sht here :| Wrote up nearly 60 pages of math and then additional math classes for 3hrs

Click to collapse



Sounds fun 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



DanceOff said:


> Sounds fun
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



....right

@ichigo, I already told what's up with me...what's up with you?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> ....right
> 
> @ichigo, I already told what's up with me...what's up with you?

Click to collapse



How's your niece? 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> ....right
> 
> @ichigo, I already told what's up with me...what's up with you?

Click to collapse



Not much. Just woke up after 12 hours of sleep. Getting ready to do some more development. Maybe learn more about fragments.


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Not much. Just woke up after 12 hours of sleep. Getting ready to do some more development. Maybe learn more about fragments.

Click to collapse



Going to sleep...!

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Feb 23, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Prawn is a grass :/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Prawn is a grass :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Hes not the reason for the original incursion 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

So I hear there's a way to check how many posts you have in one specific thread. How do I do that?


----------



## undercover (Feb 23, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> Hes not the reason for the original incursion
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Don't take it seriously. I got my troll mask on today. Can't seem to rip it off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> So I hear there's a way to check how many posts you have in one specific thread. How do I do that?

Click to collapse



You could search the thread by username but seeing as you've changed yours quite a bit, i don't think it'd show all of them

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Don't take it seriously. I got my troll mask on today. Can't seem to rip it off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Who's serious, just making a friendly point. Not often you see fs down in the bowls of the forum 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## undercover (Feb 23, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



UndisputedGuy said:


> You could search the thread by username but seeing as you've changed yours quite a bit, i don't think it'd show all of them
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Or right click on post number of the given thread....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Or right click on post number of the given thread....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I'll try it.
Btw since you and jugg1les don't have official nicknames, I shall name thou. You can be Reznov. Jugg1es can be Selena.


----------



## undercover (Feb 23, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> I'll try it.
> Btw since you and jugg1les don't have official nicknames, I shall name thou. You can be Reznov. Jugg1es can be Selena.

Click to collapse



We are not muffs, we don't need nicknames.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Juggles is my official nickname, has been for nearly 20 years 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## undercover (Feb 23, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> Juggles is my official nickname, has been for nearly 20 years
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



It hasn't got anything to do with an action involving hand, testicles and scratching, has it? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> It hasn't got anything to do with an action involving hand, testicles and scratching, has it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Jugglers have more balls than most my friend 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

 2,021 posts in here?!


----------



## undercover (Feb 23, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> Jugglers have more balls than most my friend
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Lulz. We have a mutant here 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Lulz. We have a mutant here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Why didn't take my troll bate in the Nexus thread?!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Lulz. We have a mutant here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I was actually given it after juggling 3 Japanese wakasashi swords in the canteen of the theatre royal in Norwich 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> How's your niece?
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Shes in the same condition. The clot outside her ear drum still remains. Doctor tried cleaning the ear to remove the clot but it didn't even budge. Most probably, we will go back to India next month to get her further treatment 






Ichigo said:


> Not much. Just woke up after 12 hours of sleep. Getting ready to do some more development. Maybe learn more about fragments.

Click to collapse



:thumbup: good good







Ichigo said:


> I'll try it.
> Btw since you and jugg1les don't have official nicknames, I shall name thou. You can be Reznov. Jugg1es can be Selena.

Click to collapse



Reznov? Black Ops?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> Shes in the same condition. The clot outside her ear drum still remains. Doctor tried cleaning the ear to remove the clot but it didn't even budge. Most probably, we will go back to India next month to get her further treatment
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's rough, hope her condition improves 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> That's rough, hope her condition improves
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



At least she's running around completely healthy, so that's kinda reassuring


----------



## undercover (Feb 23, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> I was actually given it after juggling 3 Japanese wakasashi swords in the canteen of the theatre royal in Norwich
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Wow. I'm impressed.


Prawn, all the best to her. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Wow. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> Prawn, all the best to her.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

People are still calling me Jessica/she...


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Wow. I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> Prawn, all the best to her.
> ...

Click to collapse



Easier than the chainsaws, they spin funny. I think it's because the way the engine pistons move 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

But jugg1es, are you as good as Will ferrell?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> But jugg1es, are you as good as Will ferrell?

Click to collapse



That's not juggling, that's acting an arse

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> That's not juggling, that's acting an arse
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse


----------



## AndroHero (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

This is the first time i've read something and thought "what a waste of internet" 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



AndroHero said:


> This is the first time i've read something and thought "what a waste of internet"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool story bro. :sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



AndroHero said:


> This is the first time i've read something and thought "what a waste of internet"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Welcome to the Internet, you've won 1 internerz

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



AndroHero said:


> This is the first time i've read something and thought "what a waste of internet"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what happens when you venture into the OT section


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



AndroHero said:


> This is the first time i've read something and thought "what a waste of internet"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Definitely not the first time I've read someone's post and thought, "wow, what a waste of oxygen they are" 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


>

Click to collapse



That's actually easier than juggling 3 balls,  all he's doing is juggling two balls in each hand, i would have been midly impressed if it was 5 balls 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Whats up everybody?

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



devstaff said:


> Whats up everybody?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nutink, you? 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> Nutink, you?
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Im trying to come up with an idea for a new bootanimation that im going to make.

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Figured it out...


----------



## werked (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> People are still calling me Jessica/she...

Click to collapse



That's your fault, Jessica. 







AndroHero said:


> This is the first time i've read something and thought "what a waste of internet"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is the first time i've read something and thought, "what a waste of internet". True Story. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Ohai muffins

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Ohai muffins
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You've got to stop posting here. You end up killing the thread every time do.


----------



## veeman (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> We are not muffs, we don't need nicknames.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Your nickname is stinky.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



veeman said:


> Your nickname is stinky.

Click to collapse



Sup veeman?


----------



## veeman (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Sup veeman?

Click to collapse



Nothing much. Just bored at home.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



veeman said:


> Nothing much. Just bored at home.

Click to collapse



Same here. Waiting for everyone to go to bed so I can watch my shows. At least I figured out fragments(for the most part). Now I can begin the real development. Still have to learn shell scripting though...


----------



## werked (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Same here. Waiting for everyone to go to bed so I can watch my shows. At least I figured out fragments(for the most part). Now I can begin the real development. Still have to learn shell scripting though...

Click to collapse



Jessica, please make me an app that will yell, "shut the *#@* up!! Everytime it hears the word ball. It would also be nice to have it yell" NO" when it hears my boss ask me to do something.  please. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



werked said:


> Jessica, please make me an app that will yell, "shut the *#@* up!! Everytime it hears the word ball. It would also be nice to have it yell" NO" when it hears my boss ask me to do something.  please.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Sorry. I don't support speech to text.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> You've got to stop posting here. You end up killing the thread every time do.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Same here. Waiting for everyone to go to bed so I can watch my shows. At least I figured out fragments(for the most part). Now I can begin the real development. Still have to learn shell scripting though...

Click to collapse



What kind of shows are you gonna watch?:what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> What kind of shows are you gonna watch?:what:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My shows, as in not Disney channel.
Probably The Office, The Middle, Modern Family, and, if I have time, some Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Slow day today, huh?


----------



## roofrider (Feb 24, 2013)

[email protected]#$$%^&*()

Hello!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



roofrider said:


> [email protected]#$$%^&*()
> 
> Hello!!!

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## roofrider (Feb 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Bored...:cyclops:


----------



## StormMcCloud (Feb 24, 2013)

So if any of you are Walking Dead fans, it turns out that they will be killing off Daryl Dixon in tonights eipsode. Just figured I'd let you guys know.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



StormMcCloud said:


> So if any of you are Walking Dead fans, it turns out that they will be killing off Daryl Dixon in tonights eipsode. Just figured I'd let you guys know.

Click to collapse



Dish cut AMC, so...


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Morning guys ...


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> Morning guys ...

Click to collapse



Night..


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Sup frat

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD
Hows it going?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 24, 2013)

sup folks?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Quasimodem said:


> sup folks?

Click to collapse



Not a whole lot. Just flashing and drinking a few brews. Yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 24, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Not a whole lot. Just flashing and drinking a few brews. Yourself?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Just chillin watching pawn stars...  took me some OTC sleep pills and swigged on some nyquil...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> Hey BD
> Hows it going?

Click to collapse



I'm good.
How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Just chillin watching pawn stars...  took me some OTC sleep pills and swigged on some nyquil...

Click to collapse



I took advil. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Quasimodem said:


> sup folks?

Click to collapse



Hey







Quasimodem said:


> Just chillin watching pawn stars...  took me some OTC sleep pills and swigged on some nyquil...

Click to collapse



I read it as "prawn stars" at first :|


----------



## Deadly (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> Hey
> 
> I read it as "prawn stars" at first :|

Click to collapse



I thought you would read it as porn stars

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hi i m back




         NOTHING TO SEE HERE


----------



## Deadly (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



technosavie said:


> Hi i m back
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kthxbai

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



StormMcCloud said:


> So if any of you are Walking Dead fans, it turns out that they will be killing off Daryl Dixon in tonights eipsode. Just figured I'd let you guys know.

Click to collapse





should've put Spoiler Tags


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Is it bad if my eyes burn incredibly painfully?

---------- Post added at 02:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> should've put Spoiler Tags

Click to collapse



Haahahaahaa!


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Deadly. said:


> I thought you would read it as porn stars
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Wish I did


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Quasimodem said:


> Just chillin watching pawn stars...  took me some OTC sleep pills and swigged on some nyquil...

Click to collapse



I was watching that as well. I don't know why, but I like that show. The old man is awesome. 

By the way, did you ever go back to stock yet? I just flashed the stock rooted ROM and added some mods and de-bloated. I have to say.. It's smooth as hell and battery life stomps other ROMs that I've tested. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 24, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I was watching that as well. I don't know why, but I like that show. The old man is awesome.
> 
> By the way, did you ever go back to stock yet? I just flashed the stock rooted ROM and added some mods and de-bloated. I have to say.. It's smooth as hell and battery life stomps other ROMs that I've tested.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Touchwiz?!?!  

Oh god no...  did I say I was gonna flash a stock ROM?  I must have been smoking that sh!t again...  been testing new builds of Slim lately...  Stock JB any good?  Last stock I ran was ICS...  Had to run it until other ROMs came available...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Quasimodem said:


> Touchwiz?!?!
> 
> Oh god no...  did I say I was gonna flash a stock ROM?  I must have been smoking that sh!t again...  been testing new builds of Slim lately...  Stock JB any good?  Last stock I ran was ICS...  Had to run it until other ROMs came available...

Click to collapse



I like TW on the Note II. But I'm currently running PAC 4.2.2 and I have ran it for about a week 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Quasimodem said:


> Touchwiz?!?!
> 
> Oh god no...  did I say I was gonna flash a stock ROM?  I must have been smoking that sh!t again...  been testing new builds of Slim lately...  Stock JB any good?  Last stock I ran was ICS...  Had to run it until other ROMs came available...

Click to collapse



Yea I'm waiting on the 4.2.2 update for slim before going back to it. Stock JB/TW is quite honestly sleek to me. I'm using mods from the devils reject ROM thread. It's bad as hell to me, but I'm a simpleton 

Slim is my ROM of choice though :thumbup: I just missed the battery life of stock. It's twice as good as any ROM/Kernel that I've flashed. But as soon as Slim releases the next update, I'll be on it like stink on sht man 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea I'm waiting on the 4.2.2 update for slim before going back to it. Stock JB/TW is quite honestly sleek to me. I'm using mods from the devils reject ROM thread. It's bad as hell to me, but I'm a simpleton
> 
> Slim is my ROM of choice though :thumbup: I just missed the battery life of stock. It's twice as good as any ROM/Kernel that I've flashed. But as soon as Slim releases the next update, I'll be on it like stink on sht man
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



  pic will self-destruct in 5 minutes...

removed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Quasimodem said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You testing that...
I'm not even gonna lie, I'm jealous :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 24, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You testing that...
> I'm not even gonna lie, I'm jealous :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Very solid update...  Slim is all I will run...  Ran it on my Cappy religiously, and now on S3...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Quasimodem said:


> Very solid update...  Slim is all I will run...  Ran it on my Cappy religiously, and now on S3...

Click to collapse



Slim is all I want to run. But I hope it treats my phone nicely. 4.2.1 stable was great for the first few days, then after about a week I started to get hot boots and the black screen. Didn't change anything with it, it just started acting up. So I flashed to RootBox and tested that out for a bit. The battery life sucked though. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Quasimodem said:


> Very solid update...  Slim is all I will run...  Ran it on my Cappy religiously, and now on S3...

Click to collapse



How did you become a tester? You asked them or the devs approached you?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> How did you become a tester? You asked them or the devs approached you?

Click to collapse



The d2 builds have a new device maintainer, blk_jack

He said something about needing testers in the thread, so I pm'ed him


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Quasimodem said:


> The d2 builds have a new device maintainer, blk_jack
> 
> He said something about needing testers in the thread, so I pm'ed him

Click to collapse



Alright, thanks


----------



## _akash (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



technosavie said:


> Hi i m back
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Muffinize urself

__________________________________________
"whoever said that nothing was impossible never tried to bang a rotating door"

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

Looks like I killed the thread.

How is you all?

__________________________________________
"whoever said that nothing was impossible never tried to bang a rotating door"

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

Looks like I killed the thread.

How is you all?

__________________________________________
"whoever said that nothing was impossible never tried to bang a rotating door"


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hello all.

I ****ed up the jack on my earphone cable tonight. Pisses me off. I've gone back to the stock cable without the mic/remote until I can get a replacement. I live by track and volume changes through remote. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I ****ed up the jack on my earphone cable tonight. Pisses me off. I've gone back to the stock cable without the mic/remote until I can get a replacement. I live by track and volume changes through remote.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge taste good...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Yes. Yes it does.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup KC
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD


----------



## _Variable (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hai all, happy evening! 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



OptimusLove said:


> Hai all, happy evening!
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2013)

Good afternoon, whats up?


----------



## _Variable (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey saw you on reddit.







devstaff said:


> Good afternoon, whats up?

Click to collapse



Hai. Y u no use java?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Hey saw you on reddit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im learning java...


----------



## _Variable (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



devstaff said:


> Im learning java...

Click to collapse



Then why did you use C in the contest.? (Was that you?)

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Then why did you use C in the contest.? (Was that you?)
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



What contest?


----------



## _Variable (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Stereo8 said:


> Just came back from city development contest...  Did C#.... Results tommorow....

Click to collapse



@devstaff, Digged around, looks loke it wasnt you, lol.  Night time here already.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2013)

Anybody that could give me some feedback on my newest bootanimation?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



devstaff said:


> Anybody that could give me some feedback on my newest bootanimation?

Click to collapse



Pretty sleek. I like it 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



devstaff said:


> Anybody that could give me some feedback on my newest bootanimation?

Click to collapse



Umm.. It's a multicolored circle...?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

some people just don't like ponies. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38419347

just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



cascabel said:


> some people just don't like ponies.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38419347
> 
> just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Haha, those posts have been removed now. Link is a bit redundant although still somewhat relevant due to Android Pizza's next post

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Haha, those posts have been removed now. Link is a bit redundant although still somewhat relevant due to Android Pizza's next post
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



oops. my bad.  kudos to you guys for being mature about it. :beer:

just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



cascabel said:


> oops. my bad.  kudos to you guys for being mature about it. :beer:
> 
> just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Was there anything else after i told him to take it to PM? If there was i  missed it

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hi frat 
Does anyone know any XDA News Writer? 
I need help of one don't remember any such username! 


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



DanceOff said:


> Hi frat
> Does anyone know any XDA News Writer?
> I need help of one don't remember any such username!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, why?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



DanceOff said:


> Hi frat
> Does anyone know any XDA News Writer?
> I need help of one don't remember any such username!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PoorCollegeGuy, willverduzco, conantroutman, egzthunder1, jerdog etc


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> PoorCollegeGuy, willverduzco, conantroutman, egzthunder1, jerdog etc

Click to collapse



Thanks bro

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hey guys! Anyone miss me? Been busy!

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Poop... I just got the results from that contest... Epic fail, 16/100 points...

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Damn

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Stereo8 said:


> Poop... I just got the results from that contest... Epic fail, 16/100 points...
> 
> Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Contest?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Jessica, did you get my email and my other PM?



"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Jessica, did you get my email and my other PM?
> 
> 
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse



I replied to the email. Didn't see a PM...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Ok. Search for PMs... it was about that political thing.

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------

Couldn't find your reply mate

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Stereo8 said:


> Poop... I just got the results from that contest... Epic fail, 16/100 points...
> 
> Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Ouch.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Threats going around all around me. "If the marks of the said student goes down, then
Parent of student 1 is gonna shoot him
Parent of student 2 is going to kick his son out of the house
Parent of student 3 will make him a cow diary(since he won't get good jobs)
Parent of student 4 will then stop all tuition and start teaching his son rubber tapping so that he can at least get some sort of money


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> Threats going around all around me. "If the marks of the said student goes down, then
> Parent of student 1 is gonna shoot him
> Parent of student 2 is going to kick his son out of the house
> Parent of student 3 will make him a cow diary(since he won't get good jobs)
> Parent of student 4 will then stop all tuition and start teaching his son rubber tapping so that he can at least get some sort of money

Click to collapse



Glad to be a camaron, ain't ya? 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Contest?

Click to collapse



I was on a development contest yesterday...

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



M_T_M said:


> Glad to be a camaron, ain't ya?
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



What's camaron?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> I replied to the email. Didn't see a PM...

Click to collapse



Yo when you root your kindle do you get the play store? I'm trading my galaxy player for a kindle fire.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Yo when you root your kindle do you get the play store? I'm trading my galaxy player for a kindle fire.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You can sideload the Playstore app

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> You can sideload the Playstore app
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



And All will work fine? That's cool.. I didn't know about that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Yo when you root your kindle do you get the play store? I'm trading my galaxy player for a kindle fire.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There's a tool called kfu that will install the gapps to you. You could do it manually, but you'll need the Google Services Frameworks, Vending.apk, and the Google play store. Or you could always just install Jellybean and flash the gapps for it..


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> What's camaron?

Click to collapse



Prawn...

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> And All will work fine? That's cool.. I didn't know about that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did it with my archos, there are tools to enable you to push the app and framework services for most things 

_ “So many books, so little time.” 
― Frank Zappa _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> There's a tool called kfu that will install the gapps to you. You could do it manually, but you'll need the Google Services Frameworks, Vending.apk, and the Google play store. Or you could always just install Jellybean and flash the gapps for it..

Click to collapse




jugg1es said:


> Did it with my archos, there are tools to enable you to push the app and framework services for most things
> 
> _ “So many books, so little time.”
> ― Frank Zappa _

Click to collapse



Aight guys. Thanks for the help.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Sup frat?






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> There's a tool called kfu that will install the gapps to you. You could do it manually, but you'll need the Google Services Frameworks, Vending.apk, and the Google play store. Or you could always just install Jellybean and flash the gapps for it..

Click to collapse



Did QF like bribe you or something?

Why do you have the ultima time app at the top of your ROM thread?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Did QF like bribe you or something?
> 
> Why do you have the ultima time app at the top of your ROM thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




 I simply posted a screenshot of my home screen.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> I simply posted a screenshot of my home screen.

Click to collapse



I was just curious... But you also advertised it in a way... Hmm..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> I was just curious... But you also advertised it in a way... Hmm..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So..... How's the weather?....


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> So..... How's the weather?....

Click to collapse



I wonder what he had to do to you... 

And as for the weather it's perfectly fine...

So tell me... More about this.. Er.. Business that you do.



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> I wonder what he had to do to you...
> 
> And as for the weather it's perfectly fine...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Business?  Zamboni... :sly:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Business?  Zamboni... :sly:

Click to collapse



Say no to zamboni!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------

Why me all the time... Come out lurkers!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Say no to zamboni!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude. Stop killing the thread.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hi everybody. 
What's the word? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hi everybody.
> What's the word?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




Mum?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Dude. Stop killing the thread.

Click to collapse



Oh shut up...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Mum?

Click to collapse



say wha.. :what:
I was hoping for bird 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> say wha.. :what:
> I was hoping for bird
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Your question confused me!
But bird? :what:
Sup?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Your question confused me!
> But bird? :what:
> Sup?

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Just got back from a day of ingress farming. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Wait... Where's Alan?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

I never see anyone here lately. Or so it seems..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I never see anyone here lately. Or so it seems..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yeah. Thread's not very active any more.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Not nearly as much as before..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Did QF like bribe you or something?
> 
> Why do you have the ultima time app at the top of your ROM thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse












OK Glass, publish this post


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> OK Glass, publish this post

Click to collapse



Yeah, right.


----------



## veeman (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Download Ultima Time clock widget today! 10 out of 10 people said this app may or may not be the best app ever.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Let's hear something interesting guys, I've got a few hours to kill.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Let's hear something interesting guys, I've got a few hours to kill.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I have pumpkin ale. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Let's hear something interesting guys, I've got a few hours to kill.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nothing interesting to share here. Although my mom's in the hospital... She slipped getting out of her bath, and then fell down the stairs twice(I can't stop laughing. It's not funny, but it kind of is XD). Third trip to the hospital in 2 weeks...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Nothing interesting to share here. Although my mom's in the hospital... She slipped getting out of her bath, and then fell down the stairs twice(I can't stop laughing. It's not funny, but it kind of is XD). Third trip to the hospital in 2 weeks...

Click to collapse



I hope she's okay and not in too much pain. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



FlyGurl said:


> I have pumpkin ale.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awesome :thumbup:

I've got some apple pie shine coming soon 






Ichigo said:


> Nothing interesting to share here. Although my mom's in the hospital... She slipped getting out of her bath, and then fell down the stairs twice(I can't stop laughing. It's not funny, but it kind of is XD). Third trip to the hospital in 2 weeks...

Click to collapse



That's.. Not good. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Awesome :thumbup:
> 
> I've got some apple pie shine coming soon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How are you?

http://db.tt/CehTMuaf


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



FlyGurl said:


> How are you?
> 
> http://db.tt/CehTMuaf

Click to collapse



I'm good. It's been a long day, so I'm relaxing a little while I have the chance. 

Yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm good. It's been a long day, so I'm relaxing a little while I have the chance.
> 
> Yourself?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sitting in my chair, listening to music, drinking beer. I'd say i'm okay. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



FlyGurl said:


> I'm sitting in my chair, listening to music, drinking beer. I'd say i'm okay.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Right on :thumbup:
Bottoms up :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Right on :thumbup:
> Bottoms up :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



FlyGurl said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How's that pumpkin ale? I don't believe I've tried it, YET..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

What happened to that one thread? The one were you add something to a picture a few times and then you add a new image, yet keeping the previous one somewhere in the new image?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> What happened to that one thread? The one were you add something to a picture a few times and then you add a new image, yet keeping the previous one somewhere in the new image?

Click to collapse



Who? What thread? :what:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Who? What thread? :what:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It's an old one. And not very active. I think an OT regular made it. I just can't remember who...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

I don't recall that thread.. Is it worth looking for?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Found it! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27589499&postcount=31
I'm not going to say how I found it...


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> How's that pumpkin ale? I don't believe I've tried it, YET..
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



It's actually really really good.
Like really. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



FlyGurl said:


> It's actually really really good.
> Like really.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll have to look for it around here then. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Rounds being made...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> Rounds being made...
> 
> View attachment 1758953

Click to collapse



Killing it! :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> Rounds being made...
> 
> View attachment 1758953

Click to collapse



A 4MU CF?! :what::what:








OK Glass, publish this post


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Long multi quote coming..



M_T_M said:


> Prawn...
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



...right







shahrukhraza said:


> Say no to zamboni!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are a murderer...







Ichigo said:


> Wait... Where's Alan?

Click to collapse



No idea

Can't see him anywhere..




QuantumFoam said:


> OK Glass, publish this post

Click to collapse



Looks like your glass is broken, its typing in your commands


----------



## Deadly (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> Long multi quote coming..
> 
> ...right
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



such a short multi quote...
May be long in prawns eyes

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Deadly. said:


> such a short multi quote...
> May be long in prawns eyes
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



It was pretty short, I agree with that 
Morning frat 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Deadly. said:


> such a short multi quote...
> May be long in prawns eyes
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



That's because I deleted some quotes from it


----------



## Deadly (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> That's because I deleted some quotes from it

Click to collapse



you didn't remove first line.. and you are a prawn..
So, your argument is invalid

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Deadly. said:


> you didn't remove first line.. and you are a prawn..
> So, your argument is invalid
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Dafuq ROM by Team Dafuq 








OK Glass, publish this post


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Dafuq ROM by Team Dafuq
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao


----------



## Deadly (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Dafuq ROM by Team Dafuq
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hey anyone know good image editor which can do batch editing?
I need to edit battery icons..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## undercover (Feb 25, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Deadly. said:


> Hey anyone know good image editor which can do batch editing?
> I need to edit battery icons..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Photoshop....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Deadly. said:


> Hey anyone know good image editor which can do batch editing?
> I need to edit battery icons..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



I've heard faststone does batch, never used it so can't comment on quality of it...


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Deadly (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Photoshop....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



it can?

Its paid software..

I use gimp but didn't find any option..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## undercover (Feb 25, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Deadly. said:


> it can?
> 
> Its paid software..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Photoshop cs2 is being given for free on Adobe website. It gives you the code too. They say you must purchase license, but they are not going to bother looking for you  
Basically, cs2 for free, half legally, no cracking involved. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Photoshop cs2 is being given for free on Adobe website. It gives you the code too. They say you must purchase license, but they are not going to bother looking for you
> Basically, cs2 for free, half legally, no cracking involved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



OK.. **thanks** its interface is so confusing though 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## undercover (Feb 25, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Deadly. said:


> OK.. **thanks** its interface is so confusing though
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Photoshop's? Not really. You get used to it. There are plenty of tutorials on how to do things.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> Photoshop's? Not really. You get used to it. There are plenty of tutorials on how to do things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



ya, I don't use it much.. so getting used to is a problem that's why..
Anyway.. have to try I guess..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 25, 2013)

Nexus 4 Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Feb 25, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



LewisGauss said:


> Nexus 4 Nexus 4

Click to collapse



What about it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## _Variable (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



undercover said:


> What about it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



#HOLO

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Deadly. said:


> ya, I don't use it much.. so getting used to is a problem that's why..
> Anyway.. have to try I guess..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Its quite outdated though ..
CS6 is out


----------



## Apex (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Good morning frataloons... 
Photoshop can do batch editing?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Fireworks can. 

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## cascabel (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

hey guys. sup?

just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Dang. Where is everybody?
Zombies? :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Dang. Where is everybody?
> Zombies? :sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



One more walking Dead spoiler and I'll go zombie on the thread


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*




        Walking Dead


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

 i love the walking dead!

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Walking Dead

Click to collapse



Im on the app. Your argument is invalid







Stereo8 said:


> i love the walking dead!
> 
> Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse




Yayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 25, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Im on the app. Your argument is invalid

Click to collapse



What difference does that make?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> What difference does that make?

Click to collapse



Hide tags didn't work


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Hide tags didn't work

Click to collapse



They do on crapatalk

_  “Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go” - Oscar Wilde    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



jugg1es said:


> They do on crapatalk
> 
> _  “Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go” - Oscar Wilde    _

Click to collapse



I'm on the xda app. Meh. Kc was a fail


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Hide tags didn't work

Click to collapse



They do on Tapatalk and XDA Prem.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> They do on Tapatalk and XDA Prem.
> View attachment 1760213

Click to collapse



I'm on XDA premium. Didn't work


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I'm on XDA premium. Didn't work

Click to collapse



Yours is crap then because that screenshot proved it worked fine


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Yours is crap then because that screenshot proved it worked fine

Click to collapse



Writing James Carter in Chuck Norris's notebook






Adding footer : "Not the James Carter from rush Hour"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Writing James Carter in Chuck Norris's notebook
> 
> 
> 
> Adding footer : "Not the James Carter from rush Hour"

Click to collapse



Pfft! I ain't scared


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Pfft! I ain't scared

Click to collapse



I'll copy your profile using ASCII :sly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I'll copy your profile using ASCII :sly:

Click to collapse



And then get yourself banned  Well done


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> And then get yourself banned  Well done

Click to collapse



No. I haz shields :sly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

But I have chocolate biscuits with no coffee to dip them in


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

^
Get a room!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 25, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> ^
> Get a room!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why? Don't you have one?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Why? Don't you have one?

Click to collapse



You have touched my weak spot. I live in a cardboard box. I don't have any money..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> But I have chocolate biscuits with no coffee to dip them in

Click to collapse



Dip them in Deadly.







InfinityFTW said:


> ^
> Get a room!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GIMMEH YOUR ROOM


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Dip them in Deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So that u can have fun with KC?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Dip them in Deadly.
> GIMMEH YOUR ROOM

Click to collapse



So tempted to put this in my sig

_  “Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go” - Oscar Wilde    _


----------



## Deadly (Feb 25, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'll copy your profile using ASCII :sly:

Click to collapse



ISEEWHATYOUDIDTHERE 



QuantumFoam said:


> Dip them in Deadly.
> 
> 
> GIMMEH YOUR ROOM

Click to collapse



how dafuq i came here :silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



InfinityFTW said:


> You have touched my weak spot. I live in a cardboard box. I don't have any money..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That reminded me of this


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



KidCarter93 said:


> That reminded me of this

Click to collapse



Seems legit.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Noobz. All of yall's.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Skids, skids everywhere

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Skids, skids everywhere
> 
> "I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis

Click to collapse



Skids, as in marks? Or slang for pallets?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> Noobz. All of yall's.

Click to collapse



The infection was bound to spread from you


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> The infection was bound to spread from you

Click to collapse



I ain't no noob! I use an AK-47 extended clip with tomohawks and concussion grenades. And Ballistic Knife.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> I ain't no noob! I use an AK-47 extended clip with tomohawks and concussion grenades. And Ballistic Knife.

Click to collapse



So?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> So?

Click to collapse





UrbanDictionary said:


> Noob 1. A noob is a person who really sucks at a game but refuses to learn/listen to people who are skilled. Many of them may have been playing the game for a while, but still suck at it. They usually have no hope.
> 
> 2. Noobs generally get extremely upset over being beaten and can not admit that they are bad at the game. Often they will accuse the skilled people of hacking.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up O*



Ichigo said:


> ^^^

Click to collapse



HAHAHA

you killed the thread this team!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> you killed the thread this time!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly: Killed thread? 
FTFY

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

Wait... wasn't this thread deleted?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1217295


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> :sly::sly::sly: Killed thread?
> FTFY
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



4.2 keyboard fail.


And no, it wasn't.. He just locked it and opened a new one. It was never deleted, which is why you see it.  :silly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> 4.2 keyboard fail.
> 
> 
> And no, it wasn't.. He just locked it and opened a new one. It was never deleted, which is why you see it.  :silly:
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I'm positive it got deleted. Read this post and down: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35696527


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Ichigo said:


> No. I'm positive it got deleted. Read this post and down: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35696527

Click to collapse



Well... Then it just came back to life.. What else could have happened? Wait... Is that even possible!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Well... Then it just came back to life.. What else could have happened? Wait... Is that even possible!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Something doesn't add up... Go ask the Gli about it, will ya?

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

Why do I always find the weirdest videos?!






---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Why do I always find the weirdest videos?!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 26, 2013)

It decreased our post count quite a bit and made us look super helpful...  think that was the only reason...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hey everybody, whats up?

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, whats up?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just woke up  day 2 of winter holiday  and hows things going with you?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



InfinityFTW said:


> Just woke up  day 2 of winter holiday  and hows things going with you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing really, im in school atm...

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



devstaff said:


> Nothing really, im in school atm...
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've just came back... How's everyone? 

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

PS : when am I gonna do my ToT? 

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

PS : when am I gonna do my ToT? 

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

When can do my ToT? 

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

PS : when am I gonna do my ToT? 

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

When can do my ToT? 

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------

PS : when am I gonna do my ToT? 

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------

PS : when am I gonna do my ToT? 

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------

When can do my ToT? 

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

PS : when am I gonna do my ToT? 

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

You can do it whenever you want


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*






Stereo8 said:


> I've just came back... How's everyone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC branded muffin...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Now

Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Hey QF, frat folk, lurkers, children, and Glen.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> Hey QF, frat folk, lurkers, children, and Glen.

Click to collapse



Hey apex, isawwhatyoudiddotherethen. 
Afternoon half bakes 

_  “Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go” - Oscar Wilde    _


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*

Sup swagsters

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> Hey QF, frat folk, lurkers, children, and Glen.

Click to collapse



Hey Apex
Been a long time since i have seen you here 







Android Pizza said:


> Sup swagsters
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



...Oh sht....


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> Hey QF, frat folk, lurkers, children, and Glen.

Click to collapse



Sup Strider


----------



## Apex (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Sup Strider

Click to collapse



Not much, just gettin' started for the day. 357 L8 XMPs in hand for the Yankee toads. Can't wait.


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Sup Strider

Click to collapse



Where's your Nexus 4? 

_Reading this is a waste of time but you still did_


----------



## Apex (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



LewisGauss said:


> Where's your Nexus 4?
> 
> _Reading this is a waste of time but you still did_

Click to collapse



Where's yours? 

Not sure if I want one now, since I've heard of issues with data connectivity on AT&T. May just buy a Klein or Gary Fisher mountain bike instead. 

Money in my pocket, burning a hole through it...


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Apex said:


> Where's yours?
> 
> Not sure if I want one now, since I've heard of issues with data connectivity on AT&T. May just buy a Klein or Gary Fisher mountain bike instead.
> 
> Money in my pocket, burning a hole through it...

Click to collapse



You have a plethora of mobiles already, why another one?


----------



## Apex (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



Prawesome said:


> You have a plethora of mobiles already, why another one?

Click to collapse



I don't use the Atrix 2 anymore, and the One S (albeit "free") is a nice-ish phone, I'd like another high end one and keep the One S as backup, rather than a secondary one. Call it my inner geek.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 26, 2013)

sorry i was away for so long,
my house just caught fire last monday and right now we are still trying our best to start a new beggining with a new chapter of my life,
my projects for development are temporarily at halt,

here's what is left of my home,
i'm trying to put it back together,
i was luckier than my neighbors whose homes were totally destroyed,
about 40 homes were burned during that day,
i wont be active like i was before and i hope you bros can understand,
i will still check once in a while though,


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> Where's yours?
> 
> Not sure if I want one now, since I've heard of issues with data connectivity on AT&T. May just buy a Klein or Gary Fisher mountain bike instead.
> 
> Money in my pocket, burning a hole through it...

Click to collapse



Coming soon


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



deathnotice01 said:


> sorry i was away for so long,
> my house just caught fire last monday and right now we are still trying our best to start a new beggining with a new chapter of my life,
> my projects for development are temporarily at halt,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope you get everything back together quickly and with ease. It's good to know you're safe though

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



deathnotice01 said:


> sorry i was away for so long,
> my house just caught fire last monday and right now we are still trying our best to start a new beggining with a new chapter of my life,
> my projects for development are temporarily at halt,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, that sucks! Happened to my old house 8 years ago, so I know how it feels.


----------



## Apex (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Grow Up Or GTFO!*



deathnotice01 said:


> sorry i was away for so long,
> my house just caught fire last monday and right now we are still trying our best to start a new beggining with a new chapter of my life,
> my projects for development are temporarily at halt,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy crap! Dude, that's awful. I'm sorry to hear that, but happy for you and your family's safety. Keep us posted as you can.


----------



## Apex (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

@UndisputedGuy, you have a TF300T right?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> @UndisputedGuy, you have a TF300T right?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I do

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> sorry i was away for so long,
> my house just caught fire last monday and right now we are still trying our best to start a new beggining with a new chapter of my life,
> my projects for development are temporarily at halt,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



danm man.. Glad you and your family are okay. where are you staying now? keep up posted bro... 

just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 26, 2013)

I WANNA BUY THIS THREAD.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



LewisGauss said:


> I WANNA BUY THIS THREAD.

Click to collapse



Not for sale to Lewis Inc.


----------



## Apex (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Yeah, I do
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Thought I saw you 'round that forum. I need to root mine still, probably will this evening if I've got the time. Already unlocked it, but that's all. The I/O issue is a drag. I need to resolve that and I think I'll be pleased with the tab.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> Thought I saw you 'round that forum. I need to root mine still, probably will this evening if I've got the time. Already unlocked it, but that's all. The I/O issue is a drag. I need to resolve that and I think I'll be pleased with the tab.

Click to collapse



The I/O issues are horrendous! I've been putting up with them for almost a year now. I've been unrooted and on stock the whole time. Only have a few months (about 3) left of warranty so might just wait seeing as though my tablet has already had to go to Asus RMA in the past. My single core Xperia Play is better at certain tasks than the transformer. Regardless though, I still love the transformer. The form factor (with the keyboard dock) is just fantastic

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> sorry i was away for so long,
> my house just caught fire last monday and right now we are still trying our best to start a new beggining with a new chapter of my life,
> my projects for development are temporarily at halt,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy.. what happened? How did it catch fire? Everyone's alright, right?


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> Thought I saw you 'round that forum. I need to root mine still, probably will this evening if I've got the time. Already unlocked it, but that's all. The I/O issue is a drag. I need to resolve that and I think I'll be pleased with the tab.

Click to collapse



Not sure what the i/o issues are (I don't follow development for it very much), but it's a really nice tab.  Been running  CleanROM on it because I wanted everything to work, and I actually like what Asus did to it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



prototype7 said:


> Not sure what the i/o issues are (I don't follow development for it very much), but it's a really nice tab.  Been running  CleanROM on it because I wanted everything to work, and I actually like what Asus did to it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How's the dock functionality on cleanROM?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Hey proto. How's the dock functionality on Clean ROM?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. I haven't noticed any either
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tapatalk, right? 
quotes. quotes everywhere.

hey proto.

just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



cascabel said:


> tapatalk, right?
> quotes. quotes everywhere.
> 
> hey proto.
> ...

Click to collapse



Xda app. Retarded thing


----------



## Apex (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Hey proto. I'm really a girl. No, really I am. Really.

Click to collapse


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Xda app. Retarded thing

Click to collapse



Y U QUOTE SO MANY POSTS?! :silly:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



LewisGauss said:


> Y U QUOTE SO MANY POSTS?! :silly:

Click to collapse



Ummm Zack I think you need the "Grow up or GTFO" title back


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


> How's the dock functionality on cleanROM?

Click to collapse



Works great, haven't had an issue with it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


> Ummm Zack I think you need the "Grow up or GTFO" title back

Click to collapse



Who's Zack?

_Reading this is a waste of time but you still did_


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



LewisGauss said:


> Who's Zack?
> 
> _Reading this is a waste of time but you still did_

Click to collapse



Apex

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



prototype7 said:


> Apex
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You Gtalk?


----------



## prototype7 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


> You Gtalk?

Click to collapse



Yeah... Check pm in a minute

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Why are this thread for sale? I don't wanna move!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I offer two internets

_   “Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea.” 
― Robert A. Heinlein  _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> I offer two internets
> 
> _   “Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea.”
> ― Robert A. Heinlein  _

Click to collapse



I see your two internets and raise to three internets and a can of pepsi

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I offer the immortal soul of Jack Palance and the corpse of Gilbert Gottfried, but solely as long as there is no change in management.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I offer.... the Prophet! Now take him, Crowly...


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



InfinityFTW said:


> I see your two internets and raise to three internets and a can of pepsi
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> I offer the immortal soul of Jack Palance and the corpse of Gilbert Gottfried, but solely as long as there is no change in management.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> I offer.... the Prophet! Now take him, Crowly...

Click to collapse



I raise you all 1 velvet gloved iron fist of management 


_   “Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea.” 
― Robert A. Heinlein  _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I'd really be against the fisting.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I offer one iron man suit

*beat that *


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> I offer one iron man suit
> 
> *beat that *

Click to collapse



I'm telling tony you've been stealing his suits

_   “Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea.” 
― Robert A. Heinlein  _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I offer.... my soul!,


----------



## undercover (Feb 26, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> I offer.... my soul!,

Click to collapse



You haven't got one. Sold ages ago.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



undercover said:


> You haven't got one. Sold ages ago.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Maybe, but I have multiple souls! I stole them!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Maybe, but I have multiple soles! I steal shoes!

Click to collapse



Ftfy

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Stupid indigestion. :banghead:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Good night frat 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> I offer.... the Prophet! Now take him, Crowly...

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere 

#supernatural


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 27, 2013)

Apex said:


> Holy crap! Dude, that's awful. I'm sorry to hear that, but happy for you and your family's safety. Keep us posted as you can.

Click to collapse





cascabel said:


> danm man.. Glad you and your family are okay. where are you staying now? keep up posted bro...
> 
> just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



i'm staying in a apartment about 150m away from our house,
my stepdad offered to fix the damages and to do the planning himself since he is an engineer,



Prawesome said:


> Holy.. what happened? How did it catch fire? Everyone's alright, right?

Click to collapse



yup,
that's the best part since no one died or got hurt during the incident,

the reason was some granny apparently left her oven cookin' and went away,
it caught fire damaged the surrounding 40 houses,






wait...
apex youz iz selling the threadz?
i want my shares of stocks and investment compensated accordingly....
i'll buy total ownership of the frat house for 7 pieces of slightly eaten donuts, a cookie, a genuine bellybutton lint and the ring of destruction,
you can't resist my offer, it's calling you and tourmenting the very edge of your soul


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> sorry i was away for so long,
> my house just caught fire last monday and right now we are still trying our best to start a new beggining with a new chapter of my life,
> my projects for development are temporarily at halt,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow dude! Sorry to hear about this misfortune 

Glad you're ok. Hope you have a quick recovery from this 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I'm getting suspicious now... :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> i'm staying in a apartment about 150m away from our house,
> my stepdad offered to fix the damages and to do the planning himself since he is an engineer,
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to hear


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

25 million dollars deal submitted to Apex. I'm acquiring this thread. 

_Reading this is a waste of time but you still did_


----------



## Deadly (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



LewisGauss said:


> 25 million dollars deal submitted to Apex. I'm acquiring this thread.
> 
> _Reading this is a waste of time but you still did_

Click to collapse



Proof or gtfo

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------

sorry to hear that bro.. its hard to loose a home.. but be strong.. and glad to hear no one was hurt.. that itself is a blessing.. you should look at bright side..
And we will be waiting for potatoz comeback 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Deadly. said:


> Proof or gtfo
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



That's a trade secret.  
Cannot show it to you...

_Reading this line is a waste of time but you still did_


----------



## werked (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

None of you will get it. I'm half owner of this thread and I will not be bought out. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



werked said:


> None of you will get it. I'm half owner of this thread and I will not be bought out.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



I haz beer

_   “Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea.” 
― Robert A. Heinlein  _


----------



## werked (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> I haz beer
> 
> _   “Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea.”
> ― Robert A. Heinlein  _

Click to collapse


:beer::beer::beer::beer:
Well, maybe I can be bought. 
"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



werked said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Well, maybe I can be bought.
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Poor Apex


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Waiting for the reply from Apex. 
Not sure if he is satisfied with 25 million dollars. 

_Reading this line is a waste of time but you still did_


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


> Poor Apex

Click to collapse



Yup 
He lost his cyber wife today to a few glasses of beer


----------



## _Variable (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Id trade my old phone.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> I'm getting suspicious now... :sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



I'm still suspicious.. It's quiet... too quiet... I'm on to you guys... :sly::sly::sly:

It's also been 1 year since the Chardon shooting. RIP all those killed.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> I'm still suspicious.. It's quiet... too quiet... I'm on to you guys... :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> It's also been 1 year since the Chardon shooting. RIP all those killed.

Click to collapse



Shhhhhh, negotiations are going on! 

_    “Be yourself; everyone else is already taken.” 
― Oscar Wilde      _


----------



## K.A. (Feb 27, 2013)

Quiet here nowadays...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



King ACE said:


> Quiet here nowadays...

Click to collapse



Yes it is  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

yeah. i noticed that, too. sup guys? where are you? 

just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 27, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> I saw your ad for this thread.. I can pay you 2 cents.

Click to collapse



***** please, I can pay 25 million dollars.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



m1l4droid said:


> But... But.. my 2 cents are covered in love!!!

Click to collapse



You know no love 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 27, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> But... But.. my 2 cents are covered in love!!!

Click to collapse



Money is worth more than love!


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

It's going to am like I'm spamming threads but this must be seen i feel http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2167833

Support Ryan Scott of CyanogenMod! [Please Read]

_    “Be yourself; everyone else is already taken.” 
― Oscar Wilde      _


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Maybe Deadly really is deadly...


----------



## X8invisible (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



m1l4droid said:


> Gaaaaaaaaaaay!
> 
> 
> 
> Love? Define: love.

Click to collapse



There ya go






*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

What is going on?... :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Hello all.
Anybody up to anything interesting?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hello all.
> Anybody up to anything interesting?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sup? I'm still alive.  Other have been... neutralized...
Nothing interesting here. Just listening to some music, doing some more development in my app, and waiting for Psych to be on...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Sup? I'm still alive.  Other have been... neutralized...
> Nothing interesting here. Just listening to some music, doing some more development in my app, and waiting for Psych to be on...

Click to collapse



Neutralized how?
I'm sitting here putting music on my phone and plotting my next Ingress invasion. 

What type of app are you working on?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Neutralized how?
> I'm sitting here putting music on my phone and plotting my next Ingress invasion.
> 
> What type of app are you working on?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just an app for kindle fire. It mainly for theming. I'm still adding options, but it should let you tweak almost all of the systemUI and framework images using my custom provided images to create a highly customized theme of the user's desire. I'm also working on other features too. Like boot animations, wallpapers, ROM tweaks, ect.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> It's just an app for kindle fire. It mainly for theming. I'm still adding options, but it should let you tweak almost all of the systemUI and framework images using my custom provided images to create a highly customized theme of the user's desire. I'm also working on other features too. Like boot animations, wallpapers, ROM tweaks, ect.

Click to collapse



Hell to the yea brother. :thumbup:
I've got a friend who's offered to sell there kindle fire for cheap, but I haven't bought it because I hardly know anything about them. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm alive, barely.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



roofrider said:


> I'm alive, barely.

Click to collapse



Whoop!


----------



## roofrider (Feb 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Whoop!

Click to collapse



:highfive:
Where's your partner?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



roofrider said:


> :highfive:
> Where's your partner?

Click to collapse



Partner?  Not this again.


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Sup frat

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## roofrider (Feb 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Partner?  Not this again.

Click to collapse



Not what? I meant veeman.



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Hi! Me eyes hurt from too much pc, tv and lack of proper rest. 
Hows you?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



roofrider said:


> Not what? I meant veeman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. Idk where veeman went...
He was on this morning.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Where in the world is everyone nowadays? :/
There used to be nearly 170 posts made overnight but now there's barely a page.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> Where in the world is everyone nowadays? :/
> There used to be nearly 170 posts made overnight but now there's barely a page.

Click to collapse



It's because they're all useless!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Yo prawn. How've you been?
I'm actually getting ready to flash the PAC-Man AOSP/AOKP/CM10.1 ROM for the S3. I'm in test mode until Slim Bean 4.2.2 comes out. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



KidCarter93 said:


> It's because they're all useless!

Click to collapse



And? Do you know for a fact that we have went on discussing about useful stuff for 20 or mkre pages? Its not like everyone here is always immature







Axis_Drummer said:


> Yo prawn. How've you been?
> I'm actually getting ready to flash the PAC-Man AOSP/AOKP/CM10.1 ROM for the S3. I'm in test mode until Slim Bean 4.2.2 comes out.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey Axis. I am good, just flexing my muscles to get all my dev work started again after next month.. 
PAC is too slow for my device, so can't test it..


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> Hey Axis. I am good, just flexing my muscles to get all my dev work started again after next month..
> PAC is too slow for my device, so can't test it..

Click to collapse



It's too slow? What device do you have?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Hey everybody, whats up? Time to go skying

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It's too slow? What device do you have?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Just an ace 







devstaff said:


> Hey everybody, whats up? Time to go skying
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey devstaff..what's skying btw?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> And? Do you know for a fact that we have went on discussing about useful stuff for 20 or mkre pages? Its not like everyone here is always immature

Click to collapse



That had nothing to do with my post.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 28, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> That had nothing to do with my post.

Click to collapse



Wait...you have more thanks than me now.....you've been recognizably contributing again, haven't you?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wait...you have more thanks than me now.....you've been recognizably contributing again, haven't you?

Click to collapse



That plus the fact they're unavailable in this neck of the woods


----------



## Deadly (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Maybe Deadly really is deadly...

Click to collapse










roofrider said:


> I'm alive, barely.

Click to collapse


what happened 




KidCarter93 said:


> That had nothing to do with my post.

Click to collapse



then what were you trying to say

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Deadly. said:


> then what were you trying to say
> 
> ___________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Exactly what I posted


----------



## Deadly (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



KidCarter93 said:


> Exactly what I posted

Click to collapse



I just woke up:sly:
You are giving me headache :sly:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 28, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> That plus the fact they're unavailable in this neck of the woods

Click to collapse



These are my woods, and I'm proud of these woods.  Sucka.:silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> These are my woods, and I'm proud of these woods.  Sucka.:silly:

Click to collapse



Xda doesn't like these woods 
Make it better


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Deadly. said:


> I just woke up:sly:
> You are giving me headache :sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



That's your fault for just waking up 


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> These are my woods, and I'm proud of these woods.  Sucka.:silly:

Click to collapse



How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 28, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's your fault for just waking up
> 
> How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?

Click to collapse



Chuck Norris.

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Xda doesn't like these woods
> Make it better

Click to collapse



I'm under no obligation to make this area better.  I just try to post useful sht when I can, and carry on with my friends.  Don't have a serious over it.

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Xda doesn't like these woods
> Make it better

Click to collapse



I'm under no obligation to make this area better.  I just try to post useful sht when I can, and carry on with my friends.  Don't have a serious over it.

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Xda doesn't like these woods
> Make it better

Click to collapse



I'm under no obligation to make this area better.  I just try to post useful sht when I can, and carry on with my friends.  Don't have a serious over it.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Chuck Norris.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell that to the mods


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Nice multi-post


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

And...crapatalk much?

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Nice multi-post

Click to collapse



Yep 

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Nice multi-post

Click to collapse



Yep 

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> Nice multi-post

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Tell that to the mods

Click to collapse



Dude....calm down....

I know how it works here....nothing wrong with Off-Topic as it stands.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude....calm down....
> 
> I know how it works here....nothing wrong with Off-Topic as it stands.

Click to collapse



I am calm? 

Lol.. I was just joking mate :beer:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Hey guys. How is everyone?

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I m back




           ROM EVOLUTION X3
KERNEL HELL FUSION
ALINS JB THEME + EVOLUTION S3 STATUS BAR.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Search is out

"I have my moments even at 27. I may have to grow old, but I damn sure don't have to grow up " - Axis


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Flashed back to TW on my Note II. Feels like home 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



InfinityFTW said:


> Flashed back to TW on my Note II. Feels like home
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol l i just flashed to PACMAN ROM. It's awesome so far. Though I really do like TW when it's customized. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol l i just flashed to PACMAN ROM. It's awesome so far. Though I really do like TW when it's customized.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I've been on pac for weeks, but the battery drained way too fast in standby 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



InfinityFTW said:


> I've been on pac for weeks, but the battery drained way too fast in standby
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what I'll be testing over the next few days. 

I hope it works out. I'm really liking it so far. 
But i would have no problem going back to stock until 4.2.2 Slim is released. The battery on that ROM is incredible, just like stock. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> That's what I'll be testing over the next few days.
> 
> I hope it works out. I'm really liking it so far.
> But i would have no problem going back to stock until 4.2.2 Slim is released. The battery on that ROM is incredible, just like stock.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tend to get about 4 hours screen on time with AOSP and around 7 with TW

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



InfinityFTW said:


> I tend to get about 4 hours screen on time with AOSP and around 7 with TW
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On Slim i get equal amount of screen on time as i do with TW, but oddly with other AOSP ROMs i get about what you get. Sometimes more or less depending Lol. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

This is what I have done:






Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Hi frat! 
Sup? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

What's this new title? 


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Haizz I iz boredz

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## cascabel (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

hey every all. sup? frat's been quiet lately.

just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



cascabel said:


> hey every all. sup? frat's been quiet lately.
> 
> just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Sup cas? It has been quiet. 
♪And I know a secret!♪


----------



## cascabel (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Sup cas? It has been quiet.
> ♪And I know a secret!♪

Click to collapse



really quiet. what secret? i'm not up to date. 

just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



cascabel said:


> really quiet. what secret? i'm not up to date.
> 
> just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



You can say that again..


----------



## Deadly (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

@roof... lmao 



roofrider said:


> I have no idea why this faq http://forum.xda-developers.com/faq.php is not linked anywhere for people to go clicky. ￼
> 
> Conspiracy theories:
> It's almost like they don't want users to find the faq.
> ...

Click to collapse



____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I can't say. It's a secret. 
Sup Deadly, Prawn?


----------



## roofrider (Feb 28, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @roof... lmao

Click to collapse



Nahh..that was lame. 
Sup ppl?


----------



## Deadly (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> I can't say. It's a secret.
> Sup Deadly, Prawn?

Click to collapse



nothing much... no interest in anything..
I have to make 4 kernels & a rom.. but don't know what happened.. too bored of life...

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Feb 28, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> nothing much... no interest in anything..
> I have to make 4 kernels & a rom.. but don't know what happened.. too bored of life...

Click to collapse



You dont say?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Deadly. said:


> nothing much... no interest in anything..
> I have to make 4 kernels & a rom.. but don't know what happened.. too bored of life...
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Yeah. Life is pretty boring for me too. I just can't wait for summer break. 3 months of no school when I can go outside anddo whatever I feel like. Best part of living in the country is you can go anywhere you want.


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 28, 2013)

I offer 1 million rupi!!


----------



## undercover (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



eep2378 said:


> I offer 1 million rupi!!

Click to collapse



That's like a dollar or two. Make better offer or gtfo 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



undercover said:


> That's like a dollar or two. Make better offer or gtfo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You, sir. Have made my point 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



eep2378 said:


> I offer 1 million rupi!!

Click to collapse



Well, pay higher or give us yoyr phone lol

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Sup Odie? Long time no see.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Sup Odie? Long time no see.

Click to collapse



Odie? Any problem with your browser/eye mate?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Mephikun said:


> Odie? Any problem with your browser/eye mate?

Click to collapse



Whoa! Sup Mephikun?


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Whoa! Sup Mephikun?

Click to collapse



AwwhellNOO


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

This "Eye Candy" wallpaper thread needs to be closed now. If they're not allowing off-topic threads, then they should not allow this thread. I just saw this thread and took a look, and found it was full of porn.  And people are getting 10 thanks per post in there. These people have thousands of thanks and haven't done one thing for xda. This sure is hypercritical of the mods.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> This "Eye Candy" wallpaper thread needs to be closed now. If they're not allowing off-topic threads, then they should not allow this thread. I just saw this thread and took a look, and found it was full of porn.  And people are getting 10 thanks per post in there. These people have thousands of thanks and haven't done one thing for xda. This sure is hypercritical of the mods.

Click to collapse



The thanks part I agree with. But the thread itself is.. Well.. 

Be a man and accept it for what it is :beer:

Besides, that's not porn my friend. Granted some bare more than others 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> The thanks part I agree with. But the thread itself is.. Well..
> 
> Be a man and accept it for what it is :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If we can't have OT threads in device forums, then having "that" thread isn't fair.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> If we can't have OT threads in device forums, then having "that" thread isn't fair.

Click to collapse



Welcome to life.


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



KidCarter93 said:


> Welcome to life.

Click to collapse



♪Welcome to the family!♪


----------



## veeman (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



undercover said:


> That's like a dollar or two. Make better offer or gtfo
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's more like $20,000


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



veeman said:


> That's more like $20,000

Click to collapse



Hey. Look guys, I found him!


----------



## veeman (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Hey. Look guys, I found him!

Click to collapse



You guys were looking for me?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



veeman said:


> You guys were looking for me?

Click to collapse



There may or may not have been but definitley was a rumor going around about you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> There may or may not have been but definitley was a rumor going around about you.

Click to collapse



That rumor also involved a wallaby in a bikini.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Crisisx1 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

What the hell is this lmao frat xda

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

It's everything the op says it is: a fraternity of xda friends to chat about everything/nothing, but in a hopefully mature way.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Finally! It's time for me to start my soccer training. I shall be built like Goku by August.


----------



## Crisisx1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jRi0T68 said:


> It's everything the op says it is: a fraternity of xda friends to chat about everything/nothing, but in a hopefully mature way.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



And he wants money for a thread ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Crisisx1 said:


> And he wants money for a thread ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes. Hand it over.. Now.


----------



## ak700 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll pay $0.248E


----------



## Crisisx1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Yes. Hand it over.. Now.

Click to collapse



Five dolla, five dolla foot longgg

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I already offered the soul of Jack Palance plus the corpse of Gilbert Gottfried. You'll have to do better than that. Besides, as a long time frat member, I believe I'd have priority over non-members.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Next month is election month...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Next month is election month...

Click to collapse



yo is kfu the only way to root the kindle? i got my kindle like yesterday. i heard that there are some problems with kfu sometimes. 

and yours is the 1st gen right?

and whats the election about?

/question bombardment ended


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



shahrukhraza said:


> yo is kfu the only way to root the kindle? i got my kindle like yesterday. i heard that there are some problems with kfu sometimes.
> 
> and yours is the 1st gen right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. 1st gen. Root is only needed if you plan on running stock. KFU is the preferred method. There's an alternative guide here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1923010


----------



## veeman (Mar 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> There may or may not have been but definitley was a rumor going around about you.

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> That rumor also involved a wallaby in a bikini.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



wat... ._.

link pls.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



veeman said:


> wat... ._.
> 
> link pls.

Click to collapse



I can't get a link.... check please!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



veeman said:


> wat... ._.
> 
> link pls.

Click to collapse



I think that rumor started with my post that you quoted, which happened after Joseph mentioned a rumor, which makes me a time traveling wizard.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Mar 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I think that rumor started with my post that you quoted, which happened after Joseph mentioned a rumor, which makes me a time traveling wizard.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



... wut?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

You so crazy


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Yeah. 1st gen. Root is only needed if you plan on running stock. KFU is the preferred method. There's an alternative guide here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1923010

Click to collapse



Aight Thanks man 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Tomorrow's Friday! :beer:
Next week I have to go down near Columbus, Ohio for a fine arts competition. I get to miss school for 2 days though.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Changed the Wi-Fi name at my house. Gonna give my mom a heart attack!(not literally)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

FBI Surveillance is a much better name. I use that when hotspotting my phone.

Eating crab and penne alfredo. Mmmm

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I hereby announce that Apex has agreed a 10 million dollars deal with me. 

_Reading this line is a waste of time but you still did_


----------



## Soul reaper (Mar 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Changed the Wi-Fi name at my house. Gonna give my mom a heart attack!(not literally)

Click to collapse



bad girl XD XD


been ages since i visited this group so howz evryone??kickin??


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Soul reaper said:


> bad girl XD XD
> 
> 
> been ages since i visited this group so howz evryone??kickin??

Click to collapse



Screw it...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I'm contemplating baking and marketing "magic" dog biscuits to calm dogs like mine down. I swear he's on meth.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Le m back




           ROM EVOLUTION X3
KERNEL HELL FUSION
ALINS JB THEME + EVOLUTION S3 STATUS BAR.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



technosavie said:


> Le m back
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you post something useful instead of the "I am back"? Take part in the conversation or something..


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Good morning

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jRi0T68 said:


> FBI Surveillance is a much better name. I use that when hotspotting my phone.
> 
> Eating crab and penne alfredo. Mmmm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Changed it. My Mom freaked out and woke me at 5AM... She said she "looked it up" and wanted to know why the FBI is "watching me".... I'm tired now.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Changed it. My Mom freaked out and woke me at 5AM... She said she "looked it up" and wanted to know why the FBI is "watching me".... I'm tired now.

Click to collapse



Lol, nice one.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 1, 2013)

hey gang

is this thread sold yet?
can i have my share of equity back?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

How much ya want for this thread?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> hey gang
> 
> is this thread sold yet?
> can i have my share of equity back?

Click to collapse



hey alan. how's you? 
thread not sold yet, i think. i'm saving up on internetz so i can buy it.

just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Android Pizza said:


> How much ya want for this thread?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No no no and no, not for you. 

_   “Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye.” 
― Jim Henson     _


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> No no no and no, not for you.
> 
> _   “Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye.”
> ― Jim Henson     _

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know, my credit is pretty bad.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey alan. how's you?
> thread not sold yet, i think. i'm saving up on internetz so i can buy it.
> 
> just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



all's good my friend,

i invested 3 booze and a used latino shirt with the insignia "he who looks busy" shirt,
i want my equity back


----------



## Deadly (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> hey gang
> 
> is this thread sold yet?
> can i have my share of equity back?

Click to collapse



Yo man!!! Finally caught you 

Our little secret project is on hold.. I know times are tough for you.. I know that.. can you give a hint when we can start? Also check pm.. or reply in pm.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah, I know, my credit is pretty bad.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lay off the prepaid expenses and get those long-term debts on the high cut,
raise prices on markup for the remaining shares,


this place is a mess,

i hereby declare and install myself as zach (apex) personal accountant

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Yo man!!! Finally caught you
> 
> Our little secret project is on hold.. I know times are tough for you.. I know that.. can you give a hint when we can start? Also check pm.. or reply in pm..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what PM?
haven't got anything since rahul gave me one a day ago


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

5 hours and no posts, this really is a dead thread. Ok so who ate all the muffins? 

_   “Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye.” 
― Jim Henson     _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> 5 hours and no posts, this really is a dead thread. Ok so who ate all the muffins?
> 
> _   “Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye.”
> ― Jim Henson     _

Click to collapse



Seriously. What's going on?


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> 5 hours and no posts, this really is a dead thread. Ok so who ate all the muffins?
> 
> _   “Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye.”
> ― Jim Henson     _

Click to collapse



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....let.me.sleep!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



M_T_M said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....let.me.sleep!!!

Click to collapse



So it was you that ate all the muffins, you piggy 

_   “Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye.” 
― Jim Henson     _


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> 5 hours and no posts, this really is a dead thread. Ok so who ate all the muffins?
> 
> _   “Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and it may be necessary from time to time to give a stupid or misinformed beholder a black eye.”
> ― Jim Henson     _

Click to collapse






Ichigo said:


> Seriously. What's going on?

Click to collapse



Perhaps everybody got a life? 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

So... Shall I recruit new members? Everybody knows I recruit only the finest members of the interwebz.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> So... Shall I recruit new members? Everybody knows I recruit only the finest members of the interwebz.

Click to collapse



Look at you in the mirror. ...no!

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> So... Shall I recruit new members? Everybody knows I recruit only the finest members of the interwebz.

Click to collapse



Aka guys who pretend to be girls and fail trolls


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


> Aka guys who pretend to be girls and fail trolls

Click to collapse



I lold!!

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



M_T_M said:


> Look at you in the mirror. ...no!
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



I'm afraid I might become like Narccisus if I looked in the mirror! 

(Greek mythology)





QuantumFoam said:


> Aka guys who pretend to be girls and fail trolls

Click to collapse



Hey! I do not fail troll. I just don't troll often. The last troll I did was the geology troll... If I wanted to, I could gain the rank of chanticleer troll in 2 weeks...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> I'm afraid I might become like Narccisus if I looked in the mirror!

Click to collapse



(Greek mythology)

Pfffftch. You'll become narcissistic





> Hey! I do not fail troll. I just don't troll often. The last troll I did was the geology troll... If I wanted to, I could gain the rank of chanticleer troll in 2 weeks...

Click to collapse




This is a fail too


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


> (Greek mythology)
> 
> Pfffftch. You'll become narcissistic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? I wasn't even trolling. Btw I know what you're trying to do. :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> What? I wasn't even trolling. Btw I know what you're trying to do. :sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



Aaaaaand he/she/it fails again


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


> Aaaaaand he/she/it fails again

Click to collapse



Maybe so. I have a question for you...
Are you a killer?


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Maybe so. I have a question for you...
> Are you a killer?

Click to collapse



Booooooooooooring!!

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Maybe so. I have a question for you...
> Are you a killer?

Click to collapse











M_T_M said:


> Booooooooooooring!!
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse




Banhammer time!!!11!!1!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



M_T_M said:


> Kill her? I hardly know her!!!
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Whoa man! You want interesting? I'll give you something interesting.....
A man has 15 cents and two coins. One is not a dime. What coins does he have?


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Whoa man! You want interesting? I'll give you something interesting.....
> A man has 15 cents and two coins. One is not a dime. What coins does he have?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38646082

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



M_T_M said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38646082
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Nah man. You just don't understand the humor around it. It's a very inconvenient and useless question, while inferring that two equals can become one great power combined. The funny part is, the coins represents American in a fallen futuristic world...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Nah man. You just don't understand the humor around it. It's a very inconvenient and useless question, while inferring that two equals can become one great power combined. The funny part is, the coins represents American in a fallen futuristic world...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


>

Click to collapse



Have you ever read "My Last Duchess"?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Have you ever read "My Last Duchess"?

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38646082
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


>

Click to collapse



Don't we have a rule about these types of posts?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Don't we have a rule about these types of posts?

Click to collapse



You mean this kind?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



quantumfoam said:


> no, i mean this kind. Vvv

Click to collapse



Sup guys?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Who posted this, and why is it on my kindle?!


----------



## _Variable (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Cant resist installing XDA app in dads note.

Le Dads Note 10.1


----------



## Apex (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Axis, check it:

http://slimroms.net/index.php/changelog


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> Axis, check it:
> 
> http://slimroms.net/index.php/changelog

Click to collapse



3 steps ahead of ya :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> 3 steps ahead of ya :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Have you tried the Omega rom i linked to you?

Le Dads Note 10.1


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



OptimusLove said:


> Have you tried the Omega rom i linked to you?
> 
> Le Dads Note 10.1

Click to collapse



Not yet 
Is it good?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Omega running well on wife's i9300. I recommend.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Not yet
> Is it good?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yelah I heard its problem free, most of my countrys S3 community use it.

Le Dads Note 10.1


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



undercover said:


> Omega running well on wife's i9300. I recommend.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'll try it at some point :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------




OptimusLove said:


> Yelah I heard its problem free, most of my countrys S3 community use it.
> 
> Le Dads Note 10.1

Click to collapse



What country would that be? Just curious. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll try it at some point :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Philippines

Le Dads Note 10.1


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



OptimusLove said:


> Philippines
> 
> Le Dads Note 10.1

Click to collapse



Ah ok. Do you have the S3?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Ah ok. Do you have the S3?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nah, i just hang around the s3 forums.

Le Dads Note 10.1


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



OptimusLove said:


> Nah, i just hang around the s3 forums.
> 
> Le Dads Note 10.1

Click to collapse



I did that for awhile before actually buying the device. Made sure I knew the phone before I got it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Who posted this, and why is it on my kindle?!

Click to collapse



Pretty sure that was BD, from a few days ago.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _akash (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I offer a muffin Apex.
Give this thread to me.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 2, 2013)

where's apex?
as his forcibly installed accountant i'm still working on the fair market value for this thread,

any investors?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Has anyone here checked out the gyrospace 3D live wallpaper? It's cool as hell!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Has anyone here checked out the gyrospace 3D live wallpaper? It's cool as hell!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yeah I have it. Pretty damn awesome


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah I have it. Pretty damn awesome

Click to collapse



It is. I just bought it  didn't realise there was a free version. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It is. I just bought it  didn't realise there was a free version.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Trolled by the app devs?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> Trolled by the app devs?

Click to collapse



It was worth it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> It was worth it
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Too bad my phone lags like hell if you use a live wall


----------



## _Variable (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> Too bad my phone lags like hell if you use a live wall

Click to collapse



Get a new phone

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> Too bad my phone lags like hell if you use a live wall

Click to collapse



I hear you man, and I'm with optimus on this one. Why don't you get a new device. Treat yourself to something nice 

Seewhatididthere.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



OptimusLove said:


> Get a new phone
> 
> ______________________________________
> #DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
> ...

Click to collapse







Axis_Drummer said:


> I hear you man, and I'm with optimus on this one. Why don't you get a new device. Treat yourself to something nice
> 
> Seewhatididthere..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First priority=Getting a new laptop


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> First priority=Getting a new laptop

Click to collapse



Noted and observed. 
Which ones are you looking at?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Noted and observed.
> Which ones are you looking at?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Inspiron 15R SE
Lenovo Z580A
And another Toshiba one which I don't remember the name of.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Get to go to a car show today in Cleveland... Sounds boring, but it may be cool.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Too bad my phone lags like hell if you use a live wall

Click to collapse



meh i have a plain black wallpaper similar to WP8,
and i'm pretty satisfied

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Get to go to a car show today in Cleveland... Sounds boring, but it may be cool.

Click to collapse



more Ferrari? or porche?
if so don't bother,
it's a waste of air

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Get to go to a car show today in Cleveland... Sounds boring, but it may be cool.

Click to collapse



more Ferrari? or porche?
if so don't bother,
it's a waste of air


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> meh i have a plain black wallpaper similar to WP8,
> and i'm pretty satisfied
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it's all the new sports cars. It may be cool.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I think it's all the new sports cars. It may be cool.

Click to collapse



well if i'm in a car show,
i'm not in it for the cars,
just the hot gorgeous chicks on display


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> just the hot gorgeous chicks on display

Click to collapse



Not like you are gonna sneak off a night if something


----------



## K.A. (Mar 2, 2013)

Hola, amigoos


----------



## Deadly (Mar 2, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Hola, amigoos

Click to collapse



Hola karate amateur guy


----------



## K.A. (Mar 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hola karate amateur guy

Click to collapse



Dafuq?!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

What's up guys. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



K.A. said:


> Dafuq?!

Click to collapse



K.A means karate amateur?




Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



nothing much.. just usual work..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Deadly. said:


> K.A means karate amateur?
> 
> 
> nothing much.. just usual work..
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. You need a break my friend. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha. You need a break my friend.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



well, took one for a week.. felt bored

So back in action.. yet feeling bored lol.. life itself is boring I guess..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I haz bored. 



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Deadly (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Tezlastorme said:


> I haz bored.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



You still alive

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Deadly. said:


> You still alive
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



So am I :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> well if i'm in a car show,
> i'm not in it for the cars,
> just the hot gorgeous chicks on display

Click to collapse



No chicks there... I did help some people find their lost kid though.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> No chicks there... I did help some people find their lost kid though.

Click to collapse



by going home? :silly:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Deadly. said:


> by going home? :silly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg 

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------

Lol. Is gotz banned from stackoverflow.com


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No chicks there... I did help some people find their lost kid though.

Click to collapse



CAR SHOWS WITHOUT HOT BLONDES OR BRUNETTES?

this is blasphemy,
i have lost more faith in humanity

kid's prolly a spy working for an international car stealing syndicate and you caught him in the act,
good for youi


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> CAR SHOWS WITHOUT HOT BLONDES OR BRUNETTES?
> 
> this is blasphemy,
> i have lost more faith in humanity
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw an old short lady about 90 dancing with an extremely creepy smile... I'm still scarred.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Adding and executing shell script in app. How do I do this?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I saw an old short lady about 90 dancing with an extremely creepy smile... I'm still scarred.

Click to collapse



if it had shaved legs then it would be the new twilight



Ichigo said:


> Adding and executing shell script in app. How do I do this?

Click to collapse



get a gun and shoot it, after that get another one


----------



## hell_lock (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Adding and executing shell script in app. How do I do this?

Click to collapse



see my app source on github.. btw i was also banned from stackoverflow due to nooby questions xD

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Dead thread is dead

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 3, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Dead thread is dead
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not anymore.


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not anymore.

Click to collapse



Sup skinny? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



DanceOff said:


> Sup skinny?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nuthin.  Just found that vid to be a work of genuis, thats all.  You?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nuthin.  Just found that vid to a work of genuis, thats all.  You?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Trying to concentrate on studies 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 3, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Trying to concentrate on studies
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



*That's *why the thread is dead.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not anymore.

Click to collapse



i wonder if cage ever does this casually or is he this deperate to get a role


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 3, 2013)

Good Morning! Whats up?

Just got my youtube partnership


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Does this work? 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------

Whew that's better



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Does this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i wonder how i should feel,
elated or shocked by yo sig


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> i wonder how i should feel,
> elated or shocked by yo sig

Click to collapse



Terrified



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## roofrider (Mar 3, 2013)

2nd page bump!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

roofrider said:


> 2nd page bump!!

Click to collapse



why is this thread in comatose since the past few days?


----------



## roofrider (Mar 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> why is this thread in comatose since the past few days?

Click to collapse



I've bin a bit bizi. 
How are things at your end? Read there was a bad fire accident.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got home from 4 days and nights of gaming  I'm tired now


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I've bin a bit bizi.
> How are things at your end? Read there was a bad fire accident.

Click to collapse



yea,
it's a lot better now,
we've finsihed workin on the roof for the 1st part of the house,

i'm getting myself a fire insurance next time,
probably a premium @ $200 with 70% property insured sounds good


----------



## roofrider (Mar 3, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just got home from 4 days and nights of gaming  I'm tired now

Click to collapse



That lan party you were talkin about earlier huh?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Just got home from 4 days and nights of gaming  I'm tired now

Click to collapse



did you even had the time to shower?
when i get too hooked on a game i don't do baths cuz baths are for suckers


----------



## roofrider (Mar 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yea,
> it's a lot better now,
> we've finsihed workin on the roof for the 1st part of the house,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounds good!! 
I'm off for the moment, Tottenham Vs Arsenal...see you fellas after a couple of hours or so.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> did you even had the time to shower?
> when i get too hooked on a game i don't do baths cuz baths are for suckers

Click to collapse



I never have baths anyway. I only take showers 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Just got home from 4 days and nights of gaming  I'm tired now

Click to collapse



I haz extreme pbjelly



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 3, 2013)

Guys, if any of you have some knowledge with BIOS and stuff, check this out: http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/19ktr8/unable_to_boot_into_bios/


----------



## undercover (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello people and muffins. 

Voting time
http://www.jaszekphoto.com/xda-photo-challenge/


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Guys, if any of you have some knowledge with BIOS and stuff, check this out: http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/19ktr8/unable_to_boot_into_bios/

Click to collapse



try removing the cmos and wait till tomorrow,
then insert back the cmos and turn on your PC,
it will reset the bios,
or did you try reflashing a bios update?
try downgrading or upgrading the current bios version


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> try removing the cmos and wait till tomorrow,
> then insert back the cmos and turn on your PC,
> it will reset the bios,
> or did you try reflashing a bios update?
> try downgrading or upgrading the current bios version

Click to collapse



I updated from a 2008 version to a 2010 version


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I updated from a 2008 version to a 2010 version

Click to collapse



then downgrade it back to teh 2008,
that might have caused the issue


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> why is this thread in comatose since the past few days?

Click to collapse



I have no idea..Lots of people missing nowadays 
Jugg, sleepy, jeremy, flast, apex, werked, 4dil, wolfpup

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

And the muffins..

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

And the muffins..


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I've just been lurking due to work mainly. Still see all though :sly:

_    “Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect.” 
― Mark Twain  _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> I have no idea..Lots of people missing nowadays
> Jugg, sleepy, jeremy, flast, apex, werked, 4dil, wolfpup
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Must be the summer holidays 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I have no idea..Lots of people missing nowadays
> Jugg, sleepy, jeremy, flast, apex, werked, 4dil, wolfpup
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



and the muffins....


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> and the muffins....

Click to collapse



+1



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



i'm bored.

i wanna do something that makes me feel satisfied


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> i'm bored.
> 
> i wanna do something that makes me feel satisfied

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Deadly (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> i'm bored.
> 
> i wanna do something that makes me feel satisfied

Click to collapse



I don't have to tell you what to do then?

To get satisfied 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I don't have to tell you what to do then?
> 
> To get satisfied
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you are implying that my next action will be to eat bacon, then yes it need not to be discussed as it will suffice


----------



## Apex (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Finally rooted and installed CWM on the TF300T. Thanks Proto for bearing with me and my questions.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> Finally rooted and installed CWM on the TF300T. Thanks Proto for bearing with me and my questions.

Click to collapse



finally,
you are here,
i was forcibly installing myself as the frat's accountant in your behalf,

is tis thread sold yet?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> Finally rooted and installed CWM on the TF300T. Thanks Proto for bearing with me and my questions.

Click to collapse



Which ROM are you thinking of installing (if any)? If it's not too much trouble, could you perhaps say a word on how much better performance becomes?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Hey. This thread picked up for the first time in two weeks. 
Now, I shall buy this thread, and sell it... to xda's worst enemy!!!


----------



## Apex (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> finally,
> you are here,
> i was forcibly installing myself as the frat's accountant in your behalf,
> 
> is tis thread sold yet?

Click to collapse



We need to meet and tidy up the loose ends if the sale. 





UndisputedGuy said:


> Which ROM are you thinking of installing (if any)? If it's not too much trouble, could you perhaps say a word on how much better performance becomes?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



I'm leaning toward CleanROM, mainly wanted to root and flash a new kernel to circumvent the bad I/O issues. But yes, I'll post my results here after my download finishes.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Finally some life in this thread


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> Finally some life in this thread

Click to collapse



I thought zombies attacked or something!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Tezlastorme said:


> Must be the summer holidays
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse




Good news is, all the immature guys disappeared 





jugg1es said:


> I've just been lurking due to work mainly. Still see all though :sly:
> 
> _    “Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect.”
> ― Mark Twain  _

Click to collapse



Thought so  I have been busy with my board exams lately, hence my lack of posting much nowadays. How's chops?

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I thought zombies attacked or something!

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> I have no idea..Lots of people missing nowadays
> Jugg, sleepy, jeremy, flast, apex, werked, 4dil, wolfpup

Click to collapse




I've seen juggs, jeremy, flast, and werked around xda. They just don't feel like posting here or something. And, well, you know what's up with 4d1l, so...


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> I've seen juggs, jeremy, flast, and werked around xda. They just don't feel like posting here or something. And, well, you know what's up with 4d1l, so...

Click to collapse



You'll also know I've not posted much anywhere lately 

_    “Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect.” 
― Mark Twain  _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> You'll also know I've not posted much anywhere lately
> 
> _    “Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect.”
> ― Mark Twain  _

Click to collapse



What?  The people I listed are people I've seen post in the last 3 days... I never said they were very active...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What?  The people I listed are people I've seen post in the last 3 days... I never said they were very active...

Click to collapse



Need a spade?


----------



## Apex (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Which ROM are you thinking of installing (if any)? If it's not too much trouble, could you perhaps say a word on how much better performance becomes?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Okay, flashed CleanROM and Clemsyn kernel. Holy Moses, this thing is like a completely different device! All the lag has gone away, replaced with a snappy, responsive attack when doing anything and everything! I'm finally happy with things, though more digging around to test other ROMs and kernels will be on my agenda. But, rooting and flashing _anything_ other than the stock ROM was well worth my frustration getting there.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> Okay, flashed CleanROM and Clemsyn kernel. Holy Moses, this thing is like a completely different device! All the lag has gone away, replaced with a snappy, responsive attack when doing anything and everything! I'm finally happy with things, though more digging around to test other ROMs and kernels will be on my agenda. But, rooting and flashing _anything_ other than the stock ROM was well worth my frustration getting there.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response! Looks like I'll also be going with CROMI when i do eventually get round to unlocking this thing. Maybe the 4.2 official update which was recently announced will improve things for us Transformer Pad users on stock. Or maybe not.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Apex (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Thanks for the response! Looks like I'll also be going with CROMI when i do eventually get round to unlocking this thing. Maybe the 4.2 official update which was recently announced will improve things for us Transformer Pad users on stock. Or maybe not.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



If not, I'd highly recommend you go the route (or similar) to the one I took. Man, what an enormous amount of difference that made! I can't put the tab down now, it's just too much fun!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> If not, I'd highly recommend you go the route (or similar) to the one I took. Man, what an enormous amount of difference that made! I can't put the tab down now, it's just too much fun!

Click to collapse



I'd really like to, but i have about 3 months of my warranty left and it's already been for repair twice so it's a bit risky voiding my warranty. Not to mention the scare of messing something up and being bricked

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Apex (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



UndisputedGuy said:


> I'd really like to, but i have about 3 months of my warranty left and it's already been for repair twice so it's a bit risky voiding my warranty. Not to mention the scare of messing something up and being bricked
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Meh, so long as you read/re-read/read again and follow the instructions, the likelihood of bricking is really very slim. I can't ever own an Android device and not root it and flash ROMs, I'm a junky (flashaholic).


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I don't know if you've read, but don't wipe data in the bootloader menu of the Transformer. That causes an unrecoverable brick as far as i know. I've read some incidents of people just being bricked when they were doing nothing wrong. I'm not sure whether these were soft or hard bricks but they're enough to give me a scare!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I'm around guys. I just haven't had much to say. I've been lurking.

In the ER with my wife AGAIN.  She had a possible mild heart attack last night. We weren't sure at the time, but her left arm has been numb/tingly ever since. They're running tests to see what happened (other than the fact that she stopped breathing for a couple minutes at 3:30 am

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm around guys. I just haven't had much to say. I've been lurking.
> 
> In the ER with my wife AGAIN.  She had a possible mild heart attack last night. We weren't sure at the time, but her left arm has been numb/tingly ever since. They're running tests to see what happened (other than the fact that she stopped breathing for a couple minutes at 3:30 am
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn! All of a sudden?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I'd like to buy this thread. What's your asking price?
Also, sup?

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I'm around guys. I just haven't had much to say. I've been lurking.
> 
> In the ER with my wife AGAIN.  She had a possible mild heart attack last night. We weren't sure at the time, but her left arm has been numb/tingly ever since. They're running tests to see what happened (other than the fact that she stopped breathing for a couple minutes at 3:30 am
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. I will pray for her.

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## roofrider (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi BD!
When is quasi coming back?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

She's okay. ER was very quick and very thorough. No heart attack or explanation of her symptoms. She'll call her neurologist tomorrow to talk about her not breathing.

You guys/gals are awesome, though. I love the reciprocity in actually caring for each other.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll buy that for a dollar!

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> She's okay. ER was very quick and very thorough. No heart attack or explanation of her symptoms. She'll call her neurologist tomorrow to talk about her not breathing.
> 
> You guys/gals are awesome, though. I love the reciprocity in actually caring for each other.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm with you man....I hope for the best.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I appreciate it. Ironically, what got her breathing again when she stopped last night was our 18 lb. cat jumping on her torso from a dresser.

That isn't the first time he's tended to her during a crisis. Our vet is going to get him licensed as a companion animal, like they issue dogs for to veterans with severe PTSD.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jRi0T68 said:


> I appreciate it. Ironically, what got her breathing again when she stopped last night was our 18 lb. cat jumping on her torso from a dresser.
> 
> That isn't the first time he's tended to her during a crisis. Our vet is going to get him licensed as a companion animal, like they issue dogs for to veterans with severe PTSD.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prayers sent her way man. Hope she's alright ASAP


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jRi0T68 said:


> I appreciate it. Ironically, what got her breathing again when she stopped last night was our 18 lb. cat jumping on her torso from a dresser.
> 
> That isn't the first time he's tended to her during a crisis. Our vet is going to get him licensed as a companion animal, like they issue dogs for to veterans with severe PTSD.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope she gets alright soon man..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I appreciate it. Ironically, what got her breathing again when she stopped last night was our 18 lb. cat jumping on her torso from a dresser.
> 
> That isn't the first time he's tended to her during a crisis. Our vet is going to get him licensed as a companion animal, like they issue dogs for to veterans with severe PTSD.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WOW....that's amazing....geez, the thoughtfulness of an animal can save lives.  Awesome.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

The guy who runs neurology at Harvard wants to fly her out there and run tests, pro bono, because her case is interesting. That's the only hope right now for a cure, short of flying her to Israel to have the nerves controlling her heart repaired (an experimental procedure).

When a doctor first told us that there was no medical explanation why she is still alive, we decided to believe a higher power was to credit, and put our faith in that.

It's normal life for us, now. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

UndisputedGuy : here's some good news for us. Official 4.2 ftw

http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/04/TF300-Android-4-2-2/


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Good morning, sup?



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



devstaff said:


> Good morning, sup?

Click to collapse



Morning 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



QuantumFoam said:


> UndisputedGuy : here's some good news for us. Official 4.2 ftw
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/04/TF300-Android-4-2-2/

Click to collapse



I think people are already receiving the update. That's quite quick of Asus. Thanks for the link. I'll update later probably

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



UndisputedGuy said:


> I think people are already receiving the update. That's quite quick of Asus. Thanks for the link. I'll update later probably
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



I already started my download. Will post info when done


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Thanks

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



roofrider said:


> Hi BD!
> When is quasi coming back?

Click to collapse



Mar 9th

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------

Also, morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Hello there, children! 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hello there, children!
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Sup sleepy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup sleepy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD...

Been studying... 

Wassup with you? Done with the big move?

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Apex (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm around guys. I just haven't had much to say. I've been lurking.
> 
> In the ER with my wife AGAIN.  She had a possible mild heart attack last night. We weren't sure at the time, but her left arm has been numb/tingly ever since. They're running tests to see what happened (other than the fact that she stopped breathing for a couple minutes at 3:30 am
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prayers and well wishes being sent your way, brother.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm around guys. I just haven't had much to say. I've been lurking.
> 
> In the ER with my wife AGAIN.  She had a possible mild heart attack last night. We weren't sure at the time, but her left arm has been numb/tingly ever since. They're running tests to see what happened (other than the fact that she stopped breathing for a couple minutes at 3:30 am
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man... Glad your wife is OK for now...

Hope the Harvard trip makes a difference.

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 4, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey BD...
> 
> Been studying...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey man... Glad your wife is OK for now...
> 
> Hope the Harvard trip makes a difference.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse




hey doc, 
how's life been going?

@jriot
i'm with you in these tough times bro,
keep strong brother there's always a rainbow after this


----------



## _Variable (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Good evening all...

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey BD...
> 
> Been studying...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exams much?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey BD...
> 
> Been studying...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You keep asking me that.
No.
I will be shouting it from the rooftops when I do. 


How are you?
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



OptimusLove said:


> Good evening all...
> 
> ______________________________________
> #DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
> ...

Click to collapse



Good evening OptimusLove, sup?



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



deathnotice01 said:


> hey doc,
> how's life been going?
> 
> @jriot
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Alan...
Life's fine... Gonna start my surgery rotation tomorrow...







Prawesome said:


> Exams much?

Click to collapse



Planning to give the first part of the USMLE (US medical entrance exam) in 5-7 months... It's a demanding exam...






FlyGurl said:


> You keep asking me that.
> No.
> I will be shouting it from the rooftops when I do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That was my first time in about a month. 

As I said above, I'm good, only a bit busy and (purposefully) on partial social hibernation... :sly:

How's things at your end?

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Alan...
> Life's fine... Gonna start my surgery rotation tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sleepy is being given a scalpel

_   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.” 
― Oscar Wilde  _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Good evening. God damn i'm tired....best wishes to your wife, jeremy

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> Sleepy is being given a scalpel
> 
> _   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.”
> ― Oscar Wilde  _

Click to collapse



And a forceps and a needle and sutures. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



SleepyKrushna said:


> And a forceps and a needle and sutures.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



"a forceps " does not compute,  that's like saying a scissor im worried now, wouldn't let you near me 

_   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.” 
― Oscar Wilde  _


----------



## estallings15 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> "a forceps " does not compute,  that's like saying a scissor im worried now, wouldn't let you near me
> 
> _   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.”
> ― Oscar Wilde  _

Click to collapse



Actually, his usage was correct. They are not called "a pair of forceps" but "a forceps".


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> "a forceps " does not compute,  that's like saying a scissor im worried now, wouldn't let you near me
> 
> _   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.”
> ― Oscar Wilde  _

Click to collapse



It's not 'a pair of forceps'. 


Dead thread is dead.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



estallings15 said:


> Actually, his usage was correct. They are not called "a pair of forceps" but "a forceps".

Click to collapse



I know that  i have worked in hospitals, you just wanted to spoil my fun:banghead:

_   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.” 
― Oscar Wilde  _


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> I know that  i have worked in hospitals, you just wanted to spoil my fun:banghead:
> 
> _   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.”
> ― Oscar Wilde  _

Click to collapse



You worked at a psychiatric institution. 

Seems to me that they can get Juggles out of the psychiatry ward, but they can't get the psychiatry ward out of Juggles. 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



SleepyKrushna said:


> It's not 'a pair of forceps'.
> 
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Yes, it is.  Like you say "Pair of scissors", or "Pair of pants", ect.
Maybe only Americans know the correct usage...


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You worked at a psychiatric institution.
> 
> Seems to me that they can get Juggles out of the psychiatry ward, but they can't get the psychiatry ward out of Juggles.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



No, i said i worked on locked wards. But I've worked in other departments, how do you think i chose to work on psychiatric wards, didn't like wearing the uniforms. 

_   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.” 
― Oscar Wilde  _


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



jugg1es said:


> No, i said i worked on locked wards. But I've worked in other departments, how do you think i chose to work on psychiatric wards, didn't like wearing the uniforms.
> 
> _   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.”
> ― Oscar Wilde  _

Click to collapse



Just confused locked wards with psych ones in general. Coz those are the ones that are usually locked.

Dead thread is dead.

---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Yes, it is.  Like you say "Pair of scissors", or "Pair of pants", ect.
> Maybe only Americans know the correct usage...

Click to collapse



Hey Josie... 


Dead thread is dead.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Just confused locked wards with psych ones in general. Coz those are the ones that are usually locked.
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



A lot of hospitals have a locked psych attachment because of the need of emergency care for various reasons. I worked general and other areas before settling on psych.  

_   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.” 
― Oscar Wilde  _


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> A lot of hospitals have a locked psych attachment because of the need of emergency care for various reasons. I worked general and other areas before settling on psych.
> 
> _   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.”
> ― Oscar Wilde  _

Click to collapse



Ahhh...

Well, goodnight.


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> A lot of hospitals have a locked psych attachment because of the need of emergency care for various reasons. I worked general and other areas before settling on psych.
> 
> _   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.”
> ― Oscar Wilde  _

Click to collapse



You still working in Psych? It a sorely lacking field in terms of resources, funding, etc. We need more and more of good mental health care(see Newtown tragedy). Partly why I'm going back to school


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

About an hour ago I upgraded my son's phone (my old vibrant, which will become my dedicated mp3 player) to a GSII for $30. It's already rooted and running AOKP JB M1. The better to track his usage with, my dears, lol.

Edit: Only reason for the upgrade is he got the Vibrant wet and the ear piece no longer works, rendering it useless for phone calls.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



eep2378 said:


> You still working in Psych? It a sorely lacking field in terms of resources, funding, etc. We need more and more of good mental health care(see Newtown tragedy). Partly why I'm going back to school

Click to collapse



Working with learning difficulties at the moment, quite aggressive and stressful. Actually thinking of taking a year out, maybe stack shelves for a year  I've been in the field in one form or another for 20 years and it's taking its toll 

_   “To live is the rarest thing in the world. Most people exist, that is all.” 
― Oscar Wilde  _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Dead thread is as dead as ever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



shahrukhraza said:


> Dead thread is as dead as ever.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's always dead now 'n' days. I should go recruit new members...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

We're always lurking :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> We're always lurking :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I've been lurking nearly all day now... Maybe I should actually post instead of just lurking...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> I've been lurking nearly all day now... Maybe I should actually post instead of just lurking...

Click to collapse



Maybe..
I join in on occasion, but that's rare. Other than stopping in to say hey. 

I think another toga party is in order. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Maybe..
> I join in on occasion, but that's rare. Other than stopping in to say hey.
> 
> I think another toga party is in order.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! Toga! Toga! I left early during our last toga party...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> Yes! Toga! Toga! I left early during our last toga party...

Click to collapse



http://s7.directupload.net/images/130305/h2er3bdm.jpg

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Axis_Drummer said:


> We're always lurking :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Indeed... 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

This Harlem shake crap needs to die... Stupidest youtube fad ever.


----------



## Apex (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Guise, 4D1L wants back in the house. Now, I'm not one to give third chances, but I also refuse to be so staunch in my posturing with silly online nonsense, but the kid clearly eff'd up the place and subsequently had the thread locked. That's a touchy area with me, not to mention the fact he lost respect with some of you here. So, I'll pose his request here, through this post. What say you all, should we afford him the opportunity to redeem himself, or keep with the current decision to distance ourselves from such xda'ers?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> Guise, 4D1L wants back in the house. Now, I'm not one to give third chances, but I also refuse to be so staunch in my posturing with silly online nonsense, but the kid clearly eff'd up the place and subsequently had the thread locked. That's a touchy area with me, not to mention the fact he lost respect with some of you here. So, I'll pose his request here, through this post. What say you all, should we afford him the opportunity to redeem himself, or keep with the current decision to distance ourselves from such xda'ers?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I would say that we should give him one last chance. I don't think he started it on purpose, or intended to do what he did. I think he may now understand how to conduct himself on xda and on this thread. I could understand that he was trying to defend himself, but went a bit too far. I think if you let him back in he would be a bit more mature. That's just my say though. Let's see what others think first...


----------



## werked (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Ichigo said:


> I would say that we should give him one last chance. I don't think he started it on purpose, or intended to do what he did. I think he may now understand how to conduct himself on xda and on this thread. I could understand that he was trying to defend himself, but went a bit too far. I think if you let him back in he would be a bit more mature. That's just my say though. Let's see what others think first...

Click to collapse




Jessica is all all growed up. Who are you and what have you done with jessica?! 
Nice. Feels good doesn't it. :thumbup:
"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> Guise, 4D1L wants back in the house. Now, I'm not one to give third chances, but I also refuse to be so staunch in my posturing with silly online nonsense, but the kid clearly eff'd up the place and subsequently had the thread locked. That's a touchy area with me, not to mention the fact he lost respect with some of you here. So, I'll pose his request here, through this post. What say you all, should we afford him the opportunity to redeem himself, or keep with the current decision to distance ourselves from such xda'ers?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So long as he knows his place, I'd gladly welcome him back. 

Just don't want anymore bs. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

I agree with one last chance, but I was lurking through his debacle and wasn't an offended party.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 5, 2013)

Sup guys.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

What's up skinny. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up skinny.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Not much man, just hanging out with some Natty Ice, bouncing around the interwebs...how you been?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not much man, just hanging out with some Natty Ice, bouncing around the interwebs...how you been?

Click to collapse



Same, except I'm hanging out with my buds.. If ye catch my drift. 

I've been alright. Though these past few days have been slow and filled with boredom. I can't stand not having something to do. Though I have been getting plans together for renovation on my other home in Kentucky. Can't wait to finally be there permanently. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Same, except I'm hanging out with my buds.. If ye catch my drift.
> 
> I've been alright. Though these past few days have been slow and filled with boredom. I can't stand not having something to do. Though I have been getting plans together for renovation on my other home in Kentucky. Can't wait to finally be there permanently.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Drift successfully caught.

You own a second home?  Kentucky, huh?  Can't say I catch many headlines from there lol. Sounds peaceful.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Drift successfully caught.
> 
> You own a second home?  Kentucky, huh?  Can't say I catch many headlines from there lol. Sounds peaceful.

Click to collapse



Yea man it's a lake home in the mountains. No other houses around for miles. Literally. It's quite nice. But I have to do some work so my daughter and family will be comfortable when they visit. Though I like it the way it is now.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea man it's a lake home in the mountains. No other houses around for miles. Literally. It's quite nice. But I have to do some work so my daughter and family will be comfortable when they visit. Though I like it the way it is now.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sounds like where I live, minus the lake.  I love rural life.

I'm "keepin it rural"....so cheesy haha:cyclops:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sounds like where I live, minus the lake.  I love rural life.
> 
> I'm "keepin it rural"....so cheesy haha:cyclops:

Click to collapse



Ha! That should be an app sig 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Morning guys..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ha! That should be an app sig
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Read that on a wind chime in a store years ago....kinda cute.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Prawesome said:


> Morning guys..

Click to collapse



Evening prawn :beer:







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Read that on a wind chime in a store years ago....kinda cute.

Click to collapse



My wind chimes are bamboo sticks 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Sup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Evening prawn :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, I made some bamboo chimes....I have an unlimited supply of bamboo at my disposal, living on a citrus and avocado ranch...love bamboo.

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

here's an uber g4y 10 year old pic of me....notice the bamboo...

there's even some on the blurry shower curtain.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good morning, nothing really, you?



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Haha, I made some bamboo chimes....I have an unlimited supply of bamboo at my disposal, living on a citrus and avocado ranch...love bamboo.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha almost have a Steven Tyler look there  

I use to make my own bamboo plugs 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 AM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Sup
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Evening. How are you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Hey BD
How's it going?


----------



## K.A. (Mar 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey BD
> How's it going?

Click to collapse



prawn :what: ?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha almost have a Steven Tyler look there
> 
> I use to make my own bamboo plugs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol....most people who have seen that pic have compared it to Johnny Depp's Willy Wonka...kind of a stretch...

Anyway.....i'm gonna drain my PC's water cooler and refill it....be back around in a few...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> lol....most people who have seen that pic have compared it to Johnny Depp's Willy Wonka...kind of a stretch...
> 
> Anyway.....i'm gonna drain my PC's water cooler and refill it....be back around in a few...

Click to collapse



I can see that as well Lol..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Morning guys

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



InfinityFTW said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good morning Infinity, sup?



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



devstaff said:


> Good morning Infinity, sup?

Click to collapse



Feeling tired after the LAN party.... About to go to school -.-

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



InfinityFTW said:


> Feeling tired after the LAN party.... About to go to school -.-
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup, guys? Did anyone try SwiftKey 4?

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Stereo8 said:


> Sup, guys? Did anyone try SwiftKey 4?
> 
> Sent from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Hey stereo, nothing really, you? And I havent tried Swiftkey 4.



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*

Good evening all

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



OptimusLove said:


> Good evening all
> 
> ______________________________________
> #DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
> ...

Click to collapse



Good evenibg, but its not evening here yet...



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 5, 2013)

Let's do martketing and make prawn dance in a wet jumpsuit with lady gaga to attract prospect thread buyers


----------



## Apex (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> Guise, 4D1L wants back in the house. Now, I'm not one to give third chances, but I also refuse to be so staunch in my posturing with silly online nonsense, but the kid clearly eff'd up the place and subsequently had the thread locked. That's a touchy area with me, not to mention the fact he lost respect with some of you here. So, I'll pose his request here, through this post. What say you all, should we afford him the opportunity to redeem himself, or keep with the current decision to distance ourselves from such xda'ers?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Need more of you to chime in here. Please reply with your take on this, so I can get back to him today...


----------



## _Variable (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Thread For Sale: Used Condition/As Is/No Refunds*



Apex said:


> Need more of you to chime in here. Please reply with your take on this, so I can get back to him today...

Click to collapse



Let him back, pretty funny guy.

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Need more of you to chime in here. Please reply with your take on this, so I can get back to him today...

Click to collapse



i'm not quite sure what he did since i think i was not here during the incident,

but as to the duress and damages to the thread in which you have claimed,
we could establish a voting sent through every governing body member which GBM's have a maximum of 3 days to reply to the voting,

if it elapses 3 days we can count the votes for redemption in the house,
if it implies that the majority has voted a yes to redemption then the president or v-pres if such the case may so be, to penalize him with a task of redemption and after completing the task he can be offered a seat again in the house,

1st offence- written warning (though PM or thread hose post)
2nd offence- final warning
3rd offence- voting and act of redemption
4th offence- absolution and permanent expulsion from the house


this is just my suggestion,
maybe this idea is feasible and we could have this legislated as an official rule


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> Need more of you to chime in here. Please reply with your take on this, so I can get back to him today...

Click to collapse



Let him in in again



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 5, 2013)

honestly i want adil (4dil) back,
he's pretty nice ol chap


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> Need more of you to chime in here. Please reply with your take on this, so I can get back to him today...

Click to collapse



I don't really have any problem with him


----------



## roofrider (Mar 5, 2013)

I wasn't involved in the incident so can't really have a say, anyway i think he's fine. Deserves another chance i feel.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good morning FlyGurl, whats up?



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> i'm not quite sure what he did since i think i was not here during the incident,
> 
> but as to the duress and damages to the thread in which you have claimed,
> we could establish a voting sent through every governing body member which GBM's have a maximum of 3 days to reply to the voting,
> ...

Click to collapse



Good call, Chap(lain)!


----------



## Apex (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I found what I'm doing as my ToT! The third act in this video will be much how it will go down - literally...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> I found what I'm doing as my ToT! The third act in this video will be much how it will go down - literally...

Click to collapse



 Can't wait!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



devstaff said:


> Good morning FlyGurl, whats up?

Click to collapse



Hi.
Hi how are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Guise, 4D1L wants back in the house. Now, I'm not one to give third chances, but I also refuse to be so staunch in my posturing with silly online nonsense, but the kid clearly eff'd up the place and subsequently had the thread locked. That's a touchy area with me, not to mention the fact he lost respect with some of you here. So, I'll pose his request here, through this post. What say you all, should we afford him the opportunity to redeem himself, or keep with the current decision to distance ourselves from such xda'ers?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Talking with Zack..................


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hola mi amigos! 

Dead thread is dead.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hola mi amigos!
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Hola Sleepy. ¿Cómo está usted


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> I found what I'm doing as my ToT! The third act in this video will be much how it will go down - literally...

Click to collapse



Well, I cant wait to see this, also the other member needs to do the ToT, it was like 3 months ago it should have been done.


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hola mi amigos!
> 
> Dead thread is dead.

Click to collapse



Yo sleepy


----------



## undercover (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



eep2378 said:


> Yo sleepy

Click to collapse



Eep, screenshot fail was epic. Brain fart? Happens to all of us. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Eep, screenshot fail was epic. Brain fart? Happens to all of us.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have no idea what u r talking abt


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Hola Sleepy. ¿Cómo está usted

Click to collapse



Je suis très bien, et tu?

I don't speak Spanish, but I did know French once upon a time... 

The Road goes ever on and on




eep2378 said:


> Yo sleepy

Click to collapse



Hola eep!
¿Cómo está usted
If I may quote Itchy-go... 

The Road goes ever on and on


----------



## undercover (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> I have no idea what u r talking abt

Click to collapse



Of course you don't unless you hang around in N4 forums. And hiya Prawn. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Of course you don't unless you hang around in N4 forums. And hiya Prawn.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How's life, stinky boy? 

The Road goes ever on and on


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Eep, screenshot fail was epic. Brain fart? Happens to all of us.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure was! LMAO I'm at work and tried to post quickly haha. Totally said, DOH!!! after hitting submit button. In any case my display looked horrid. 



Prawesome said:


> I have no idea what u r talking abt

Click to collapse



I do


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Of course you don't unless you hang around in N4 forums. And hiya Prawn.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hate the N4 forums..Feel like hitting my head with a baseball bat whenever I visit it. 
Ohai Stinky


----------



## undercover (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> How's life, stinky boy?
> 
> The Road goes ever on and on

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> I hate the N4 forums..Feel like hitting my head with a baseball bat whenever I visit it.
> Ohai Stinky

Click to collapse



Dafuq with calling me names? I'll slap you two. 

N4 are getting better little by little , in another half a year I'm expecting nice and peaceful place there. 
Life's ok. Just a bit busy with it now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Dafuq with calling me names? I'll slap you two.
> 
> N4 are getting better little by little , in another half a year I'm expecting nice and peaceful place there.
> Life's ok. Just a bit busy with it now.
> ...

Click to collapse






Good to hear ..I will visit that place after 6 months then


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dafuq with calling me names? I'll slap you two.
> 
> N4 are getting better little by little , in another half a year I'm expecting nice and peaceful place there.
> Life's ok. Just a bit busy with it now.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooh wittle baby getting angwy! 

You're welcome to come slap me.
Come to Mumbai, India.
Lots of daily direct flights from Heathrow and Gatwick.


----------



## K.A. (Mar 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ooh wittle baby getting angwy!
> 
> You're welcome to come slap me.
> Come to Mumbai, India.
> Lots of daily direct flights from Heathrow and Gatwick.

Click to collapse



Aamchi Mumbai FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!1


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 5, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Aamchi Mumbai FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!1

Click to collapse




I thought you were in Delhi...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 5, 2013)

http://is.gd/pxkjtF


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



K.A. said:


> Aamchi Mumbai FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!1

Click to collapse











SleepyKrushna said:


> I thought you were in Delhi...

Click to collapse



'Merica! 
******====
******====
******====


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 'Merica!
> ******====
> ******====
> ******====

Click to collapse



Japan!


----------



## undercover (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Ooh wittle baby getting angwy!
> 
> You're welcome to come slap me.
> Come to Mumbai, India.
> Lots of daily direct flights from Heathrow and Gatwick.

Click to collapse



You mean Bombay? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Well, whats all this about?



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> You mean Bombay?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, I mean Mumbai. 

By the way, if you've been sleeping for the last quarter century, Leningrad is now St Petersburg... Saigon is now Ho Chi Minh city... Burma is Myanmar... 
Ohhh and the Berlin wall... it fell. 

No need to thank me, I know old age can take its toll.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> No, I mean Mumbai.
> 
> By the way, if you've been sleeping for the last quarter century, Leningrad is now St Petersburg... Saigon is now Ho Chi Minh city... Burma is Myanmar...
> Ohhh and the Berlin wall... it fell.
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao!!

This should go to funny posts thread?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Time to sleep, see ya tomorow



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 5, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> No, I mean Mumbai.
> 
> By the way, if you've been sleeping for the last quarter century, Leningrad is now St Petersburg... Saigon is now Ho Chi Minh city... Burma is Myanmar...
> Ohhh and the Berlin wall... it fell.
> ...

Click to collapse



And this is a coolstorybro.jpg moment!!! :victory:  :cyclops: :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> And this is a coolstorybro.jpg moment!!! :victory:  :cyclops: :silly:

Click to collapse



A moment like this calls for a real image!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> I've seen juggs, jeremy, flast, and werked around xda. They just don't feel like posting here or something. And, well, you know what's up with 4d1l, so...

Click to collapse



You definitely haven't seen me around since around the first....   on a vacation in Florida spending time with family... I will be back around in about two weeks or so... 

Edit- the second


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> You definitely haven't seen me around since around the first....   on a vacation in Florida spending time with family... I will be back around in about two weeks or so...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Like I said, those were people I saw in the past 3 days(as of that day). I haven't seen you since you posted about driving in trafic or something on the way to Florida.
Also, have fun! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Like I said, those were people I saw in the past 3 days(as of that day). I haven't seen you since you posted about driving in trafic or something on the way to Florida.
> Also, have fun! Enjoy your vacation!

Click to collapse



Sure will... less if a vacation than seeing specialists for ny wife to see if she's gonna be able to walk again or not, but at least I get to see family I haven't seen in 5 years, so there's a bright side to everything


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Apex (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Sure will... less if a vacation than seeing specialists for ny wife to see if she's gonna be able to walk again or not, but at least I get to see family I haven't seen in 5 years, so there's a bright side to everything
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



You see my post from earlier? Looking for your input. 

No rush though, I know you're with the family.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Evening muffins 

_  Treat your password like your toothbrush. Don't let anybody else use it, and get a new one every six months. - Clifford Stoll.  _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> Guise, 4D1L wants back in the house. Now, I'm not one to give third chances, but I also refuse to be so staunch in my posturing with silly online nonsense, but the kid clearly eff'd up the place and subsequently had the thread locked. That's a touchy area with me, not to mention the fact he lost respect with some of you here. So, I'll pose his request here, through this post. What say you all, should we afford him the opportunity to redeem himself, or keep with the current decision to distance ourselves from such xda'ers?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm all for forgiveness buddy, I say let him back in, let him know this is his last chance and let that be that... hopefully the kid has figured out this isn't his playground...


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hello, everyone.

I start up a 3 week temp job tomorrow. Going to be boring asinine bull****, it's working for the county on a special election.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Bring out your dead! Nobody lurking?

I was out running errands tonight and my son called me at least 5 times and sent a dozen text messages, all for nothing important or that I could handle without being home.  So, when he finally wouldn't stop, I nuked him with 150 messages.

I don't feel bad at all for it, either.  He stopped.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

^^^Lurking...
PS: Lol @ texts


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Bring out your dead! Nobody lurking?
> 
> I was out running errands tonight and my son called me at least 5 times and sent a dozen text messages, all for nothing important or that I could handle without being home.  So, when he finally wouldn't stop, I nuked him with 150 messages.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



150 texts? 

On another note..hi guys


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> 150 texts?
> 
> On another note..hi guys

Click to collapse



Yep, thanks to a handy little app from the SlideMe market.  I just typed "stop harassing me", entered 150 for qty, hit send, and waited for the light to turn green so I could go on about my business while it spammed him.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yep, thanks to a handy little app from the SlideMe market.  I just typed "stop harassing me", entered 150 for qty, hit send, and waited for the light to turn green so I could go on about my business while it spammed him.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol he should've sent you back 200 to return the favour.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Good morning frat, how's it going



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Yep, thanks to a handy little app from the SlideMe market.  I just typed "stop harassing me", entered 150 for qty, hit send, and waited for the light to turn green so I could go on about my business while it spammed him.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lmao..
How much did that cost? Lol







roofrider said:


> Lol he should've sent you back 200 to return the favour.

Click to collapse



Yup, would have been awesome 

Hey devstaff


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

App was free, he doesn't have anything like it, and I've got app defense against that, too. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Bring out your dead!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grbSQ6O6kbs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I knew one of the elder members would catch the reference.

Easily in my top ten favorite movies.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> I knew one of the elder members would catch the reference.
> 
> Easily in my top ten favorite movies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:beer::beer:
Same here. It's a classic. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> App was free, he doesn't have anything like it, and I've got app defense against that, too.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hope you got free text's, otherwise it could get quite expensive.



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Good morning guys 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good morning Infinity, sup?



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Mornafternoon all.

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



devstaff said:


> Hope you got free text's, otherwise it could get quite expensive.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't have done it if my text wasn't unlimited.  I think it's lesson learned anyway. 

I'm off to sleep. Gotta earn my keep in the morning.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning guys! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> App was free, he doesn't have anything like it, and I've got app defense against that, too.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Haha..You are a heck of a troll alright


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Alright guys.. Stupid yet serious question. 
I understand that H+ on AOSP is 4G, but does anyone know how to get the 4G LTE icon back on AOSP ROMs? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Mar 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Alright guys.. Stupid yet serious question.
> I understand that H+ on AOSP is 4G, but does anyone know how to get the 4G LTE icon back on AOSP ROMs?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



edit framework-res.apk file.. extract it.. rename the respective icons.. push it back to drawable folder where you got it from using 7zip software..

If you cant figure it out.. i can do it for you..


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

PM sent 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Read this whole thread... This guy is either a troll, or an absolute idiot...  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38795808

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## undercover (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> edit framework-res.apk file.. extract it.. rename the respective icons.. push it back to drawable folder where you got it from using 7zip software..
> 
> If you cant figure it out.. i can do it for you..

Click to collapse



Ahem, don't you need to decompile it rather than just use 7zip?
Btw, I need help with theming. Wanna change bg from black to white and text from white to black in system and all the pop ups. 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ahem, don't you need to decompile it rather than just use 7zip?
> Btw, I need help with theming. Wanna change bg from black to white and text from white to black in system and all the pop ups.
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



well, if you are just editing image no decompiling needed.. i mean if its pngs.. and if its a .9.png.. then it needs decompiling.. so icons are basically just png.. using any archive software you can extract and change icons easily without decompiling..

changing background & text can be done using xml editing... you need to decompile apk for that..


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> well, if you are just editing image no decompiling needed.. i mean if its pngs.. and if its a .9.png.. then it needs decompiling.. so icons are basically just png.. using any archive software you can extract and change icons easily without decompiling..
> 
> changing background & text can be done using xml editing... you need to decompile apk for that..

Click to collapse



Chu got another pm mane (said in my best Scarface voice) 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (Mar 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> PM sent
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



No0b!!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> No0b!!!!:laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## undercover (Mar 6, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> well, if you are just editing image no decompiling needed.. i mean if its pngs.. and if its a .9.png.. then it needs decompiling.. so icons are basically just png.. using any archive software you can extract and change icons easily without decompiling..
> 
> changing background & text can be done using xml editing... you need to decompile apk for that..

Click to collapse



got some time? join #helpmenow on freenode please


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning muffins and tinky

_ "I am ready to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter."
- Sir Winston Churchill (1874-1965)  _


----------



## undercover (Mar 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins and tinky
> 
> _ "I am ready to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter."
> - Sir Winston Churchill (1874-1965)  _

Click to collapse



Morning juggs. How's you?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> got some time? join #helpmenow on freenode please

Click to collapse



What happened? Lol







jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins and stinky
> 
> _ "I am ready to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter."
> - Sir Winston Churchill (1874-1965)  _

Click to collapse



Morning jugg
Also ftfy


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> No0b!!!!:laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



To an extent. 
At least I know not to mess with the unknown. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Mar 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What happened? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing. 


Deadly, don't worry, no need. Just realised i have other stuff missing (like java) so it will take a while to prepare it.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Morning juggs. How's you?

Click to collapse



Day off today so all is right with the world 

_ "I am ready to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter."
- Sir Winston Churchill (1874-1965)  _


----------



## Deadly (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

@undercover.. OK sure.. I do have time.. but it just sucks that its 2g.. download, browse, irc is hard 

@juggs.. morning.. what's up? Finally got free time for posting huh?

Ohai roof, prawn, lurkers..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> @undercover.. OK sure.. I do have time.. but it just sucks that its 2g.. download, browse, irc is hard
> 
> @juggs.. morning.. what's up? Finally got free time for posting huh?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only today, tomorrow in at work for a full 24 hours :banghead:

_ "I am ready to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter."
- Sir Winston Churchill (1874-1965)  _


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

On a completely unrelated note, New whatsapp update rocks


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> On a completely unrelated note, New whatsapp update rocks

Click to collapse



Update? What does it add?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Update? What does it add?
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Completely new ui
And it rocks


----------



## undercover (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Completely new ui
> And it rocks

Click to collapse



Is it live in the store? I've been using it for a while but had to sideload from WhatsApp.com

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Is it live in the store? I've been using it for a while but had to sideload from WhatsApp.com
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not yet. I had to get it from an outside source


----------



## Deadly (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Not yet. I had to get it from an outside source

Click to collapse



Its there on WA site I believe :sly::sly:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Apex (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Greetings frat folk! 

Sorry for not being as 'around' as I normally would be - been extremely busy the last month or more. I lurk and keep a watchful eye, but don't always have the time to post. 

On a lighter note, all current Pledges have successfully completed their pledge period. You may now un-muffin and choose a ToT to finish the requirements for Membership. I'll get around to updating the OP today. 

That is all, carry on...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> Greetings frat folk!
> 
> Sorry for not being as 'around' as I normally would be - been extremely busy the last month or more. I lurk and keep a watchful eye, but don't always have the time to post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^Yeah, what he said 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

morning all. what's new?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

HTC released 3.4 sources on the One S... 

Which means Sensation might get it in the near future... :thumbup:

The Road goes ever on and on


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



cascabel said:


> morning all. what's new?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I posted here after two months lol

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> HTC released 3.4 sources on the One S...
> 
> Which means Sensation might get it in the near future... :thumbup:
> 
> The Road goes ever on and on

Click to collapse



Sense 5 coming to the One X 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sup cas, sleepy, and Rohin!!??


----------



## Apex (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sup Apex, cas, sleepy, and Rohin!!??

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sup cas, sleepy, and Rohin!!??

Click to collapse



Yep, for now 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------




Apex said:


>

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Yay my fave icon pack now has google settings!

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



RohinZaraki said:


> Yep, for now
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is an IRL pic of you, right? :sly:

The Road goes ever on and on


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I mourn the death of this thread. 

The Road goes ever on and on


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I mourn the death of this thread.
> 
> The Road goes ever on and on

Click to collapse



That's cool...

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




Apex said:


>

Click to collapse



 Didn't see you. Sup?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

No homework, 2 study halls, and no school Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No homework, 2 study halls, and no school Thursday and Friday.

Click to collapse



They throwing you out?


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> Greetings frat folk!
> 
> Sorry for not being as 'around' as I normally would be - been extremely busy the last month or more. I lurk and keep a watchful eye, but don't always have the time to post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, thanks! I'll choose a ToT tomorrow as I don't have time right now... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> They throwing you out?

Click to collapse



 Fine Arts competitions...


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Fine Arts competitions...

Click to collapse



Bonjour,  artiste monsieur? Comment ca va? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 6, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Bonjour,  artiste monsieur? Comment ca va?
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



English or gtfo


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



devstaff said:


> English or gtfo

Click to collapse



French is the language of art... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 6, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> French is the language of art...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



I know, but still, but it was meant as a joke


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 6, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I know, but still, but it was meant as a joke

Click to collapse



Why so serious?


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



LewisGauss said:


> Why so serious?

Click to collapse



 fun all the way long! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Anyone here? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Stereo8 said:


> Anyone here?
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Nope 

_ "I am ready to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter."
- Sir Winston Churchill (1874-1965)  _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Nope
> 
> _ "I am ready to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter."
> - Sir Winston Churchill (1874-1965)  _

Click to collapse



Thread killed.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Thread killed.

Click to collapse



...again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> ...again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At least I don't kill it as often as you!


----------



## Apex (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> At least I don't kill it as often as you!

Click to collapse



For once, dare I say it... ^^^This^^^


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> At least I don't kill it as often as you!

Click to collapse






Apex said:


> For once, dare I say it... ^^^This^^^

Click to collapse



You meaners!! (If that's a word)


.. I hope I don't kill it again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 7, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> You meaners!! (If that's a word)
> 
> 
> .. I hope I don't kill it again
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> You didn't.

Click to collapse



Dang it man! You ruined it.


----------



## Apex (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Guess what?


----------



## roofrider (Mar 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Dang it man! You ruined it.

Click to collapse



Let's just wait for him to post again.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> Guess what?

Click to collapse



What?! :sly:







roofrider said:


> Let's just wait for him to post again.

Click to collapse



Wait. After I find out what Apex has to say...


----------



## Apex (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Ah, made ya post.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You didn't.

Click to collapse



thank you! 



Ichigo said:


> Wait. After I find out what Apex has to say...

Click to collapse



haha you got trolled by him..


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> Ah, made ya post.

Click to collapse











shahrukhraza said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> haha you got trolled by him..

Click to collapse



Like I didn't see it coming. 
I was just helping you out, man. And then you go and laugh at me...
Next time, don't expect mercy.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Good morning frat, what's up?



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



devstaff said:


> Good morning frat, what's up?

Click to collapse



My ToT today... But first I've got a dentist appointment... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## _Variable (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Afternoon all

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



OptimusLove said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> ______________________________________
> #DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
> ...

Click to collapse



Afternoon optimus



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 7, 2013)

this thread has moved 10 pages in one day,
i haz dissapoint


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> this thread has moved 10 pages in one day,
> i haz dissapoint

Click to collapse



deathnotice01 haz disappoint... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Deadly (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Stereo8 said:


> potatoez haz disappoint...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



FTFY

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## K.A. (Mar 7, 2013)

DTID


----------



## roofrider (Mar 7, 2013)

K.A. said:


> DTID

Click to collapse



Dubstep Till I Die??


----------



## K.A. (Mar 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dubstep Till I Die??

Click to collapse


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



K.A. said:


>

Click to collapse



 at all of the  lolz... extremely interesting read xD.. lots of posts to read

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## roofrider (Mar 7, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> at all of the  lolz... extremely interesting read xD.. lots of posts to read
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



Yu reed aal ze 24000 poztz? Aal ze bezt!!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*






Sup frat
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Yu reed aal ze 24000 poztz? Aal ze bezt!!

Click to collapse



indeed over the course of a week lmfao
all because not only was it interesting and funny. i also wanted to see about joining lolz

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## Apex (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> indeed over the course of a week lmfao
> all because not only was it interesting and funny. i also wanted to see about joining lolz
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



I'm a bassist also.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> I'm a bassist also.

Click to collapse



awesome lol... who do u follow?

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> I'm a bassist also.

Click to collapse



Why don't you reply to my pm about my fate? 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> awesome lol... who do u follow?
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



Hey 
Hows it going?

And welcome to frat


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

BEST DAY EVER



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Hey
> Hows it going?
> 
> And welcome to frat

Click to collapse



pretty good and you

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> BEST DAY EVER
> 
> View attachment 1786993
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nice man! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> BEST DAY EVER
> 
> View attachment 1786993
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> BEST DAY EVER
> 
> View attachment 1786993
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me want one... *drooling*

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Stereo8 said:


> Me want one... *drooling*
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



me too or an s3

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> me too or an s3
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



Iphone 5


----------



## Apex (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> awesome lol... who do u follow?
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



As far as musicians? My music library is so varied, but i am a huge Les Claypool fan. I've got a Warwick $$ 4 string with the ash body. I love playing that guitar. Sounds amazing! 





QuantumFoam said:


> BEST DAY EVER
> 
> View attachment 1786993
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh jelly (x2) 




4D1L said:


> Why don't you reply to my pm about my fate?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why push your luck with me?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> As far as musicians? My music library is so varied, but i am a huge Les Claypool fan. I've got a Warwick $$ 4 string with the ash body. I love playing that guitar. Sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry.  I was hoping for a 24 hour reply. I was really hoping to get back into the fraternity.  Sorry. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



4D1L said:


> Sorry.  I was hoping for a 24 hour reply. I was really hoping to get back into the fraternity.  Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Patience...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

les claypool =god

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## Apex (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> les claypool =god
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



^^^I like this guy^^^ 

(no homo)


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> ^^^I like this guy^^^
> 
> (no homo)

Click to collapse



I still don't know who he is... :sly:


----------



## Apex (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> I still don't know who he is... :sly:

Click to collapse



We still don't know *what* you are.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> We still don't know *what* you are.

Click to collapse



You just had to go there, didn't you.


----------



## undercover (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> You just had to go there, didn't you.

Click to collapse



Well, you have given pretty good reasons to doubt you forever. 

Hey there Apex. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

im a guy whose been on xda for years saw this thread in the new area.... and became interested lol..  and thank you apex

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Well, you have given pretty good reasons to doubt you forever.
> 
> Hey there Apex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hallelujah! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



LewisGauss said:


>

Click to collapse



You're sooooooo jelly 







Stereo8 said:


> Me want one... *drooling*
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



NO.jpg



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> BEST DAY EVER
> 
> View attachment 1786993
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Welcome to the club

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> indeed over the course of a week lmfao
> all because not only was it interesting and funny. i also wanted to see about joining lolz
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



Now that's some dedication! I applaud your steadfastness! 

Member Promotion Chair approved this post 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

John Frusciante had his birthday yesterday!!  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

My mom likes him... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> BEST DAY EVER
> 
> View attachment 1786993
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 
Me jelly







SpiritFyre said:


> pretty good and you
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



I am good


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Me jelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Being jealous isn't good. Be content what you have. 
Unless you meant that you are actually Jelly...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Be content what you have.

Click to collapse



Coming from you, that sounds legit, real legit


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Crap. My whole school is at a fine arts competition but I couldn't go because my mom refused to take me.  Well, they kept one teacher at the school and expected me to go all day by myself. Just me... Now, they are threatening to kick me out of the school if I don't show up tomorrow. Anyways, I need to make myself sick. I was thinking of mixing dirt with milk and orangs juice early in the morning. That should work. I mean I can hardly even drink in the morning anyways. Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Crap. My whole school is at a fine arts competition but I couldn't go because my mom refused to take me.  Well, they kept one teacher at the school and expected me to go all day by myself. Just me... Now, they are threatening to kick me out of the school if I don't show up tomorrow. Anyways, I need to make myself sick. I was thinking of mixing dirt with milk and orangs juice early in the morning. That should work. I mean I can hardly even drink in the morning anyways. Anybody have experience with this?

Click to collapse



Seriously, dude/dudette. Be a man and stand up for yourself. Go to school tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> Seriously, dude/dudette. Be a man and stand up for yourself. Go to school tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I would rather die. Me and a teacher alone for 8 hours... no. Neither of us want that.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> I would rather die. Me and a teacher alone for 8 hours... no. Neither of us want that.

Click to collapse



Hahaha!! 

Suffer the pain and misery!!

Oh and have fun!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> Hahaha!!
> 
> Suffer the pain and misery!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe I should just snap my finger. I did that 3 years ago... Didn't hurt too bad.


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Maybe I should just snap my finger. I did that 3 years ago... Didn't hurt too bad.

Click to collapse



Or just fake it... Why go through all the trouble and misery of actually making yourself sick? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



prototype7 said:


> Or just fake it... Why go through all the trouble and misery of actually making yourself sick?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unless I throw up, my my mom tells the school I "refused" to go. Even if I'm really sick. Unless I throw up, it counts as unexcused. Which is why I can't miss any more days. Because my mom is a liar and an idiot.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Maybe I should just snap my finger. I did that 3 years ago... Didn't hurt too bad.

Click to collapse



You snapped your finger!?

What are you, mad!!?







prototype7 said:


> Or just fake it... Why go through all the trouble and misery of actually making yourself sick?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 There's always those things called thermometers.. But I still wouldn't make my self sick.. It's just ... Ridiculous.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> You snapped your finger!?
> 
> What are you, mad!!?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't know my situation though. There's much, *much* more to it. Also, I snapped my finger for a good reason. I forgot to study for a test!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> You don't know my situation though. There's much, *much* more to it. Also, I snapped my finger for a good reason. I forgot to study for a test!

Click to collapse



You might stay with a teacher for 8 hours, how worse could it get?

So..

You snapped your finger because you forgot to study for a test.. Even though you were in like.. What? ..3rd grade?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Unless I throw up, my my mom tells the school I "refused" to go. Even if I'm really sick. Unless I throw up, it counts as unexcused. Which is why I can't miss any more days. Because my mom is a liar and an idiot.

Click to collapse



Wow!! Now that made me mad!! Show more respect for your mother!! 

I'm out!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Wow!! Now that made me mad!! Show more respect for your mother!!
> 
> I'm out!!

Click to collapse



My mom... you don't know what she's done to me. What she's done to my family. It's just.....


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My mom... you don't know what she's done to me. What she's done to my family. It's just.....

Click to collapse



At least giver her dignity in public mate...and as I said...I'm out!!


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Wow!! Now that made me mad!! Show more respect for your mother!!
> 
> I'm out!!

Click to collapse



I wouldn't get mad without knowing the whole situation,  but yeah... Did seem a bit harsh

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> You might stay with a teacher for 8 hours, how worse could it get?
> 
> So..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, trust me. It could get worse.
Also, I was joking about the test. I also didn't "technically" snap my finger on purpose. It's... complicated. Real complicated.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Oh, trust me. It could get worse.
> Also, I was joking about the test. I also didn't "technically" snap my finger on purpose. It's... complicated. Real complicated.

Click to collapse



Forget it.







M_T_M said:


> Wow!! Now that made me mad!! Show more respect for your mother!!
> 
> I'm out!!

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> At least giver her dignity in public mate...and as I said...I'm out!!

Click to collapse



And this^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> At least giver her dignity in public mate...and as I said...I'm out!!

Click to collapse



Fair enough. Are you out for real this time? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Forget it guys. You wouldn't understand unless you knew the entire story.


----------



## undercover (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Forget it guys. You wouldn't understand unless you knew the entire story.

Click to collapse



Well, one of 3 things. 
1. Your mum has issues 
2. You have issues 
3. You both have issues 

Either way this has to be addressed by a professional. Speak to your school psychologist. It doesn't mean you are nuts, it means YOUR family needs professional help. Right Now! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Well, one of 3 things.
> 1. Your mum has issues
> 2. You have issues
> 3. You both have issues
> ...

Click to collapse



Took the words right out of my mouth!

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My mom... you don't know what she's done to me. What she's done to my family. It's just.....

Click to collapse



Listen, I have issues with my Mom as well (ones I won't go into)... So I understand your frustration.
However, please remember that you only get one mother, and like other posters have stated you obviously need to speak with someone if it's really bothering you. 
Counseling CAN help.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

i agree... and harming yourself... states you need professional help aswell as possibly your mum

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> i agree... and harming yourself... states you need professional help aswell as possibly your mum
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



I said it wasn't on purpose(technically). I thank you guy for trying to help, but you guys really don't know the whole story, so you really wouldn't understand.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> I said it wasn't on purpose(technically). I thank you guy for trying to help, but you guys really don't know the whole story, so you really wouldn't understand.

Click to collapse



why bring it up then? you tell ppl... they get concerned..

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## Apex (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> why bring it up then? you tell ppl... they get concerned..
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



Looking for attention, maybe? Kid doesn't get any at home - aside from negative attention, so it seems. 

Heed our advice, Joseph... 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> Looking for attention, maybe? Kid doesn't get any at home - aside from negative attention, so it seems.
> 
> Heed our advice, Joseph...
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What? All I asked was how to get sick... Doesn't matter though anyways. I accidentally drank spoiled milk...(Seriously, it was an accident).


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> What? All I asked was how to get sick... Doesn't matter though anyways. I accidentally drank spoiled milk...(Seriously, it was an accident).

Click to collapse



 spoiled milk will only have you sick for a few hours if that. Trust me, I've done it so many times I don't even get sick from it anymore, just a nasty taste in my mouth for a bit... 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> spoiled milk will only have you sick for a few hours if that. Trust me, I've done it so many times I don't even get sick from it anymore, just a nasty taste in my mouth for a bit...
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



It was an accident! My Dad left it out for 18 hours, and I didn't know so I put it back in the fridge. Then I used it in a bowl of cereal... I was so hungry I ate it all anyways...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

cant cry over spilt milk

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> cant cry over spilt milk
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



Tell that to my 2 year old brother.


----------



## Apex (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> cant cry over spilt milk
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



You're alright in my book, dude. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> ^^^I like this guy^^^
> 
> (no homo)

Click to collapse










Apex said:


> You're alright in my book, dude.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which is it? Do you like him, or is he just "alright"?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> You're alright in my book, dude.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thx lol.



Ichigo said:


> Which is it? Do you like him, or is he just "alright"?

Click to collapse



  idk why dont you decide... you like me... or am i just...  " alright " lolz :sly:

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hi all.

My wife's mother abused her and her sister in every way every invented. She is demon possessed. We don't speak to her.

If your mom is better then that, Joseph, be happy, work it out, fix what can be fixed.

If she's also that bad, call the police now. Emancipate yourself and move far away.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> My wife's mother abused her and her sister in every way every invented. She is demon possessed. We don't speak to her.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that i will say amen to.

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> that i will say amen to.
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



For once I left murder out of my recommendations when speaking of people like my wife's mother. Accident, I swear.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

What's up brothers/muffins/friends?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up brothers/muffins/friends?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sup Axis?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

nada sup axis

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

Aloha frat!
Sup fire?
Sick yet Jessica?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

not much u roof

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sup Axis?

Click to collapse



Not much just formatting my SD and adding music. 







SpiritFyre said:


> nada sup axis
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



See above. 
You're new here. JOIN US! :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> not much u roof
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



Same here..nuffin much, didn't get much sleep. 
And listen to the chairman. JOIN!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Aloha frat!
> Sup fire?
> Sick yet Jessica?

Click to collapse



Nah. I'm too busy taking a break from my app to make another app.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nah. I'm too busy taking a break from my app to make another app.

Click to collapse





And btw if you're not going to school tomo, don't fake the sickness. Just deal with the not going situation.


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> You're sooooooo jelly
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Le me maybe getting one next week.  Jelly? 
Only PP will jelly 

_Reading this line is a waste of time but you still did_


----------



## Deadly (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

@axis.. y u no gtalk or pm:sly:

Hola brothers, lurkers and others..

Spirit read the op and do join in..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

Hows it going deadly?


----------



## Deadly (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Hows it going deadly?

Click to collapse



well, started watching death note(anime)
And currently trying to make ics kernel from pocket duos to my y duos.. may be impossible :banghead:

So just busy with PC I guess.. what yoi doing?

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> well, started watching death note(anime)
> And currently trying to make ics kernel from pocket duos to my y duos.. may be impossible :banghead:
> 
> So just busy with PC I guess.. what yoi doing?
> ...

Click to collapse



Anime  
You that good in c and c++? :good:
I'm just busy doing nothing.:silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> well, started watching death note(anime)
> And currently trying to make ics kernel from pocket duos to my y duos.. may be impossible :banghead:
> 
> So just busy with PC I guess.. what yoi doing?
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome anime! :thumbup: Sup?


----------



## Deadly (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Anime
> You that good in c and c++? :good:
> I'm just busy doing nothing.:silly:

Click to collapse



Well, being good enough with c, c++ isn't enough though..
Doing nothing feels soooo good
I'm ignoring the first line 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi ladies.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> @axis.. y u no gtalk or pm:sly:
> 
> Hola brothers, lurkers and others..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ive read the op and all posts after up til this one rofl. took me about a week xD... thank you though =p

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hi ladies.

Click to collapse




How are the girls doing??


----------



## Deadly (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> ive read the op and all posts after up til this one rofl. took me about a week xD... thank you though =p
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



Well, you and I are equal in that then.. I have read all posts too you know..
You must have had quite a laugh many times
Read op I meant as in muffin up..

Hey skinny..


Ichigo said:


> Awesome anime! :thumbup: Sup?

Click to collapse



yup.. indeed...  
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> How are the girls doing??

Click to collapse



Great man, thanks for asking.  How you doing?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> You must have had quite a laugh many times
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Cause of all the hilarious and awesome posts of mine?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Cause of all the hilarious and awesome posts of mine?

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Cause of all the hilarious and awesome posts of mine?

Click to collapse



You mean when we made fun of those posts..  Ya may be
Also edited last post in previous page.. check..
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Great man, thanks for asking.  How you doing?

Click to collapse



Cool.
I'm okay. Now to you..hows you?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Cool.
> I'm okay. Now to you..hows you?

Click to collapse



I'll be the same til I die.  There's a future-proof answer, yeah?  

Things are good....job is good.  I just try to enjoy myself as much as I can and not let the BS dictate my life.  Now, if you are half as satisfied with your life as I am with mine, then we're good.:highfive:


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'll be the same til I die.  There's a future-proof answer, yeah?
> 
> Things are good....job is good.  I just try to enjoy myself as much as I can and not let the BS dictate my life.  Now, if you are half as satisfied with your life as I am with mine, then we're good.:highfive:

Click to collapse



Good man. Nope, don't think i'm quite there yet. I have shyte to go through. And yesterday i walked into a part of the internet that i shouldn't have.  I'll make it a point to avoid it in the future.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Good man. Nope, don't think i'm quite there yet. I have shyte to go through. And yesterday i walked into a part of the internet that i shouldn't have.  I'll make it a point to avoid it in the future.

Click to collapse



Uh oh.   Which part?   Girls with horses?   Bodily functions? 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Uh oh.   Which part?   Girls with horses?   Bodily functions?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Lol..a place where i can hire people to put you to sleep forever and a lot of other things.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

ok im muffinized.. rofl... anyways glad most of you are doing well =D

Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

@deadly, I did? 

@skinny, Got any good bands I should check out? Heavier style. I think I may have heard them all nationally, and locally in my area. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Welcome aboard SpiritFyre.  If you're inclined to stay for a while, please make an introduction such as the rest of us have done (links by our names in OP).

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Mar 8, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> ok im muffinized.. rofl... anyways glad most of you are doing well =D
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse



well, you are "half" muffinized 


need an app sig change as well 
you need to have a line saying "muffin" and something related to it.. you must have seen some examples of it when you were going through our posts 

And as jriot said an introduction as well..


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

will do when I wake lolz...

Sent from the droid you are not looking for so *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

Just created/reserved a few email id's in outlook.com. Finally have a professional looking email address in years.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

ok this siggy might be much better xD pardon my tired grammar

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Work in 6 hours, goodnight all.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Work in 6 hours, goodnight all.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Goodnight.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @deadly, I did?
> 
> @skinny, Got any good bands I should check out? Heavier style. I think I may have heard them all nationally, and locally in my area.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing that you probably haven"t already heard.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Yesterday I told Jessica to be a man and go to school, instead of getting sick on purpouse. Today I woke up sick....

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nothing that you probably haven"t already heard.

Click to collapse



You know what Jack Burton says at a time like this.. :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> Yesterday I told Jessica to be a man and go to school, instead of getting sick on purpouse. Today I woke up sick....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sup, frat? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You know what Jack Burton says at a time like this.. :sly:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I don't, actually.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I don't, actually.

Click to collapse



What the hell.. 
That's what he says Lol

Have you not seen Big Trouble in Little China?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha!

Click to collapse



Do you even use Gtalk? :sly:
Never seen you online



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Mar 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Do you even use Gtalk? :sly:
> Never seen you online
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, Queeeeeefyy............you have his email id? 

i asked him once.. he never gave :sly:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Yes yes I do :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

MUFFINS!!! 

_     “The world is still spinning and so are we and so are you. When the spinning stops, that'll be the time to worry. Not before.” ― John Lennon  _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> MUFFINS!!!
> 
> _     “The world is still spinning and so are we and so are you. When the spinning stops, that'll be the time to worry. Not before.” ― John Lennon  _

Click to collapse



JIGGLES 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> JIGGLES
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



When was the last time you popped your head into ingress forum 

_     “The world is still spinning and so are we and so are you. When the spinning stops, that'll be the time to worry. Not before.” ― John Lennon  _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> When was the last time you popped your head into ingress forum
> 
> _     “The world is still spinning and so are we and so are you. When the spinning stops, that'll be the time to worry. Not before.” ― John Lennon  _

Click to collapse



Two days ago I think. Time to shut that place down?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Two days ago I think. Time to shut that place down?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I thought you were gonna bold the "Sent from my *Nexus 4* using xda premium exclusively for *Nexus 4*"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



LewisGauss said:


> I thought you were gonna bold the "Sent from my *Nexus 4* using xda premium exclusively for *Nexus 4*"

Click to collapse



You jelly?






Obviously 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Two days ago I think. Time to shut that place down?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why did Gigatech shut down man?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Well, today is going to suck. Absolutely suck...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> When was the last time you popped your head into ingress forum
> 
> _     “The world is still spinning and so are we and so are you. When the spinning stops, that'll be the time to worry. Not before.” ― John Lennon  _

Click to collapse



omg..... ive been trying to come up with an idea to get an ingress code xD i want one soo badly.... and intro time..

im 29 years old. i started on xda in 2005-06. my first phone modification was on the t-mobile wing. ive customized quite a few icons for that. my first xda experiences were way back in the windows mobile days.. to me it feels like it was a calling to always try to achieve better and better in the smartphone world. i usually pop onto xda to either seek advice or to help people. my phones that ive owned and customized including HArdware repair and such are as follows.. t-mobile wing, htc titan 2, htc dash, the g1(ultimate god of android when it first came out), mytouch 3g, motorola cliq, motorola droid 1, huawei asend, lg optimus, htc merge, htc evo 4g, lg thrill, atrix 2, was apart of rooting the first pabtech burst,  htc evo 3d, htc amaze. im sure i forgot one somewhere lol. i help people test all the time.. i soon plan on learning rom developement and more extensive theming.

im a bass guitarist, a martial artist, technology freak, and i also sing and have djed. i uaually go by the nickname of Khaos or gunslinged. my dj name was dj khaos. i love animals and being social. i love the outdoors and online gaming.. i used to customize cars and race a toyota celica 1990 model. my name is jayson and my god sons name is ronon.. anythings else wish to be known just ask =)

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Tired...

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## undercover (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



OptimusLove said:


> Tired...
> 
> ______________________________________
> #DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
> ...

Click to collapse



How old are you again? At your age I didn't know the word TIRED. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> How old are you again? At your age I didn't know the word TIRED.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lmao...

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> How old are you again? At your age I didn't know the word TIRED.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I came back from a field trip, so....

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## undercover (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



OptimusLove said:


> I came back from a field trip, so....
> 
> ______________________________________
> #DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
> ...

Click to collapse



So? I'd be still doing things until forced to go to sleep. 
Kids are becoming "adult" too early these days. Take on all the bad habits and mentality, get too serious too early while having no life experience. 

Kids, for God's sake, enjoy your childhood! It's not coming back! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> So? I'd be still doing things until forced to go to sleep.
> Kids are becoming "adult" too early these days. Take on all the bad habits and mentality, get too serious too early while having no life experience.
> 
> Kids, for God's sake, enjoy your childhood! It's not coming back!
> ...

Click to collapse



You guys talking about sleep? Cause I only get about 3-4 hours of sleep a night... And I never complain about how tired I am. Even with 4 hours of sleep, I can still run 10 miles and workout fine... 
PS: I'm stuck at school. We're suppossed to spend the whole day doing stuff we have late. I already have everything done, so I just get to sit here all day. Right now we get to make up Spanish, which I've already completed a years worth of...


----------



## roofrider (Mar 8, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> intro......
> 
> 
> omg..... ive been trying to come up with an idea to get an ingress code xD i want one soo badly.... and intro time..
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome old timer!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Anyone playing SG Deadzone? Pretty good game


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't mind me guys. Just posting a url so I can find it later when I'm at home... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12421814/how-to-read-text-file-in-android?lq=1


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Don't mind me guys. Just posting a url so I can continue to fail at grabbing attention.. http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12421814/how-to-read-text-file-in-android?lq=1

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Anyone playing SG Deadzone? Pretty good game

Click to collapse



f yes. i love that game


roofrider said:


> Welcome old timer!

Click to collapse



thank you xD
*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Don't mind me guys. Just posting a url so I can find it later when I'm at home... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12421814/how-to-read-text-file-in-android?lq=1

Click to collapse



There's this thing they came out with, it's called bookmarks, try it out


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Deadly (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> There's this thing they came out with, it's called bookmarks, try it out
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



^^^^ or you can just pm it to yourself you know..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> There's this thing they came out with, it's called bookmarks, try it out
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



How then, will he/she/it get attention?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> How then, will he get attention?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 true


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> true
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Edited 







QuantumFoam said:


> How then, will he/she/it get attention?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Edited
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even more true! 


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Fever is getting worse...102.2 ° F

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> There's this thing they came out with, it's called bookmarks, try it out
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



I was on the computer at school. 
Also, you can PM yourself!?!?!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> I was on the computer at school.
> Also, you can PM yourself!?!?!

Click to collapse



NOOB!


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning all. Boring work is boring.

SpiritFyre-
Which martial art(s)?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> NOOB!
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



A noob on the website functions maybe.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> A noob on gender crisis? NEVER

Click to collapse



FTFY



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Morning all. Boring work is boring.
> 
> SpiritFyre-
> Which martial art(s)?
> ...

Click to collapse



jeet kun do

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> jeet kun do
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Cool. I studied Hap Ki Do until shortly after I got my 1st deg black belt. Jeet kun do always interested me.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> A noob on the website functions maybe.

Click to collapse



Just upload a text file to Dropbox... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> f yes. i love that game
> 
> thank you xD
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Hell ya...
What's ur id? I will send u a request.  Maybe we could team up sometime 

Btw, which level?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Hell ya...
> What's ur id? I will send u a request.  Maybe we could team up sometime
> 
> Btw, which level?

Click to collapse



atm i have no idea on either... ill have to start up the game and see

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> I have no idea..Lots of people missing nowadays
> Jugg, sleepy, jeremy, flast, apex, werked, 4dil, wolfpup
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Over here mate. No, I haven't been lurking either..







jRi0T68 said:


> She's okay. ER was very quick and very thorough. No heart attack or explanation of her symptoms. She'll call her neurologist tomorrow to talk about her not breathing.
> 
> You guys/gals are awesome, though. I love the reciprocity in actually caring for each other.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Even though she is probably better by now, I still prayed.






SleepyKrushna said:


> I thought you were in Delhi...

Click to collapse




 Tum bagal eh?






Apex said:


> For once, dare I say it... ^^^This^^^

Click to collapse




LOL. Dem guts






Ichigo said:


> Maybe I should just snap my finger. I did that 3 years ago... Didn't hurt too bad.

Click to collapse






 How?




prototype7 said:


> I wouldn't get mad without knowing the whole situation,  but yeah... Did seem a bit harsh
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wouldn't blame him. He's said some other stuff about his mum in the past too.








SpiritFyre said:


> ive read the op and all posts after up til this one rofl. took me about a week xD... thank you though =p
> 
> Sent from the droid you are not looking for. running ViperAmaze 1.6.3

Click to collapse




Really? Wow. You'll know about how much of a **** I can be...






InfinityFTW said:


> Yesterday I told Jessica to be a man and go to school, instead of getting sick on purpouse. Today I woke up sick....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Since when was Itchy Go a male again?






SpiritFyre said:


> omg..... ive been trying to come up with an idea to get an ingress code xD i want one soo badly.... and intro time..
> 
> im 29 years old. i started on xda in 2005-06. my first phone modification was on the t-mobile wing. ive customized quite a few icons for that. my first xda experiences were way back in the windows mobile days.. to me it feels like it was a calling to always try to achieve better and better in the smartphone world. i usually pop onto xda to either seek advice or to help people. my phones that ive owned and customized including HArdware repair and such are as follows.. t-mobile wing, htc titan 2, htc dash, the g1(ultimate god of android when it first came out), mytouch 3g, motorola cliq, motorola droid 1, huawei asend, lg optimus, htc merge, htc evo 4g, lg thrill, atrix 2, was apart of rooting the first pabtech burst,  htc evo 3d, htc amaze. im sure i forgot one somewhere lol. i help people test all the time.. i soon plan on learning rom developement and more extensive theming.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ahhh.. I remember my WinMo days.. Remember Oli and his SPL?






undercover said:


> So? I'd be still doing things until forced to go to sleep.
> Kids are becoming "adult" too early these days. Take on all the bad habits and mentality, get too serious too early while having no life experience.
> 
> Kids, for God's sake, enjoy your childhood! It's not coming back!
> ...

Click to collapse




Nothing wrong with being tired. Plus, schools nowadays are trying to make us like mini adults with responsibilities furdayz.






Prawesome said:


> Anyone playing SG Deadzone? Pretty good game

Click to collapse



I LOVE IT! I'm crap at it though. Add me. Give me your username.

@everyone sorry for big post

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> atm i have no idea on either... ill have to start up the game and see
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Check your pm little muffin and find a post by qf to thank

_  “Music is everybody's business. It's only the publishers who think people own it” ― John Lennon    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Check your pm little muffin and find a post by qf to thank
> 
> _  “Music is everybody's business. It's only the publishers who think people own it” ― John Lennon    _

Click to collapse



And a couple of Juggles' too 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Stereo8 said:


> Just upload a text file to Dropbox...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



That would require so much more energy.. one post in our turf better than wasting time on pc to upload a file.. too much work.. but he could have pmed but he didn't know.. oh well..




Wolf Pup said:


> @everyone sorry for big post
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




damn multi quote of that big:sly::sly:






jugg1es said:


> Check your pm little muffin and find a post by qf to thank
> 
> _  “Music is everybody's business. It's only the publishers who think people own it” ― John Lennon    _

Click to collapse



Iknowwhathappenedhere.jpg


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> atm i have no idea on either... ill have to start up the game and see
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Lol







jugg1es said:


> Check your pm little muffin and find a post by qf to thank
> 
> _  “Music is everybody's business. It's only the publishers who think people own it” ― John Lennon    _

Click to collapse



Either its an ingress code or its a mod invite in ingress forum :sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwww ickle whale food wants to be a mod and is jealous of the new muffin 

_  “Music is everybody's business. It's only the publishers who think people own it” ― John Lennon    _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

It's raining and I'm sitting in the back of an open 16 ft cargo truck in the parking lot of a church in a bad neighborhood, waiting for people to show up so I can sign over secure election ballot materials.

Translation: getting paid to do nothing while I browse forums and listen to music.

Easy day, but very boring.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Cool. I studied Hap Ki Do until shortly after I got my 1st deg black belt. Jeet kun do always interested me.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



u should go for it. im 2nd deg. and wolf pup.. yep.... and im checking im checking.. on my.pm that is...

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

There's an mma gym near me that's $99 annual membership. I'm definitely considering that.  The trick with martial arts is to really interview the school's philosophy and teachings. Some just don't make you train hard enough to back up your theory with practice, leading to false confidence and a good ass kicking if you ever have to defend yourself.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Oh, nice. One more martial artist  :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Oh, nice. One more martial artist  :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes sir xD.... and now im on ingress =)

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> yes sir xD.... and now im on ingress =)
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



...and now you killed the thread. :silly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> ...and now you killed the thread. :silly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Look who's talking.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Look who's talking.

Click to collapse



Er.. You are?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> Er.. You are?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He meant that you kill the thread most often.


______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



OptimusLove said:


> He meant that you kill the thread most often.
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



Heard of sarcasm?

And, me want ingress invite ._. Been waiting ages..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hey everyone, I know a lot of you were concerned about my wife and her condition after the accident... she was doing well for a bit and then lost complete use of her legs, so we decided to go to Florida to see a specialist (and see family, just in case) well, as some of you already know, two days into being with the specialist, she regained control of her lower extremities and took her first steps since the accidentwith the help of a walker. Well today, she took a HUGE leap in her recovery and took TEN steps with no help from anybody or anything! Amazing! The doctor still doesn't know what caused her to lose all control of the lower portion of her body, but at this point, I'm not even sure it matters. She is doing great! Thanks everyone for all of your support, you have no idea how much it means to me and how much you helped me through this very difficult situation for our family! Thanks everyone, love y'all to death, I really do mean that! (No homo, lol)


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



OptimusLove said:


> He meant that you kill the thread most often.
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



NO WAY.

i had no IDEA at ALL! thanks for helping me so much! Now i understand everything!!









Wolf Pup said:


> Heard of sarcasm?
> 
> And, me want ingress invite ._. Been waiting ages..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh and this^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey everyone, I know a lot of you were concerned about my wife and her condition after the accident... she was doing well for a bit and then lost complete use of her legs, so we decided to go to Florida to see a specialist (and see family, just in case) well, as some of you already know, two days into being with the specialist, she regained control of her lower extremities and took her first steps since the accidentwith the help of a walker. Well today, she took a HUGE leap in her recovery and took TEN steps with no help from anybody or anything! Amazing! The doctor still doesn't know what caused her to lose all control of the lower portion of her body, but at this point, I'm not even sure it matters. She is doing great! Thanks everyone for all of your support, you have no idea how much it means to me and how much you helped me through this very difficult situation for our family! Thanks everyone, love y'all to death, I really do mean that! (No homo, lol)

Click to collapse



Very glad to hear she's back to making progress. How's the little one dealing with it? Kids are usually scared by stuff like this.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey everyone, I know a lot of you were concerned about my wife and her condition after the accident... she was doing well for a bit and then lost complete use of her legs, so we decided to go to Florida to see a specialist (and see family, just in case) well, as some of you already know, two days into being with the specialist, she regained control of her lower extremities and took her first steps since the accidentwith the help of a walker. Well today, she took a HUGE leap in her recovery and took TEN steps with no help from anybody or anything! Amazing! The doctor still doesn't know what caused her to lose all control of the lower portion of her body, but at this point, I'm not even sure it matters. She is doing great! Thanks everyone for all of your support, you have no idea how much it means to me and how much you helped me through this very difficult situation for our family! Thanks everyone, love y'all to death, I really do mean that! (No homo, lol)

Click to collapse



Good to hear that shes getting better flast!

I hope she has a full and speedy recovery.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> Good to hear that shes getting better flast!
> 
> I hope she has a full and speedy recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 thats a blessing

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Heard of sarcasm?
> 
> And, me want ingress invite ._. Been waiting ages..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Heard of ingress threads in this section? ._.

@Chris.. that's good news..:thumbup: hope the recovery goes well 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

@Chris Awesome news! I'm so happy for you guys! 
@Others I forgot what I needed to ask you guys. :silly:


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> Heard of ingress threads in this section? ._.
> 
> @Chris.. that's good news..:thumbup: hope the recovery goes well
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



idk have u?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 9, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> idk have u?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



If you mean ingress.. yes there are 2 threads for resistance & other not so worthy one 
search ingress in thread title option.. you will find it

And i have 2222 Thanks!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Very glad to hear she's back to making progress. How's the little one dealing with it? Kids are usually scared by stuff like this.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse




very well actually. For the first week, she was very upset cuz her mom's could not play with her, but she was ecstatic to see her mommy walk today = priceless






shahrukhraza said:


> Good to hear that shes getting better flast!
> 
> I hope she has a full and speedy recovery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


> Heard of ingress threads in this section? ._.
> 
> @Chris.. that's good news..:thumbup: hope the recovery goes well
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> @Chris Awesome news! I'm so happy for you guys!
> @Others I forgot what I needed to ask you guys. :silly:

Click to collapse






 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Thanks everyone, appreciate it


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

and here is why i wanted to be here. i love it.
 ♡♥☆★ ΧΔΑ ★☆♥♡

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

@Chris, good to hear


----------



## K.A. (Mar 9, 2013)

Ssup kerios! 

P.S : Amazing news, Chris! Really good to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning, frat... 
@flastnotes12 Good to hear that! I hope that she gets back to normal again... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Spiritfyre, u opened up deadzone yet?
I saw a Guy named muffinfighter in there yesterday 

Also, got 2250 points in one single zone control match yesterday. Put off 23(out of 100) guys in the opposing team, not counting kill assists  Best match I have ever had, damn it felt good taking out almost a quarter of the guys in their team


----------



## _Variable (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey everyone, I know a lot of you were concerned about my wife and her condition after the accident... she was doing well for a bit and then lost complete use of her legs, so we decided to go to Florida to see a specialist (and see family, just in case) well, as some of you already know, two days into being with the specialist, she regained control of her lower extremities and took her first steps since the accidentwith the help of a walker. Well today, she took a HUGE leap in her recovery and took TEN steps with no help from anybody or anything! Amazing! The doctor still doesn't know what caused her to lose all control of the lower portion of her body, but at this point, I'm not even sure it matters. She is doing great! Thanks everyone for all of your support, you have no idea how much it means to me and how much you helped me through this very difficult situation for our family! Thanks everyone, love y'all to death, I really do mean that! (No homo, lol)

Click to collapse



Congrats! Its really a miracle.

______________________________________
#DREAM HIGH THE SKY IS THE LIMIT#
Look UP, not DOWN
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0
*PM me if you need help*
Hit Thanks if i helped you


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good morning Flygurl.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



devstaff said:


> Good morning Flygurl.

Click to collapse



Good morning Devstaff

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*
#########
DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!
#########


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Y u people no play Deadzone?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good morning Devstaff
> 
> ___________________
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq did you do to your username? :what:
Also, annoying Sig is annoying 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good morning Devstaff
> 
> ___________________
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
> ...

Click to collapse



Your username is crap. Change it back... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## _Variable (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Well I dont really wanna stress the mods, so....
And I just wanna forget my old LG days, this is my username on all sites

As for the sig, will try adding spoiler

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*
#########
DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!
#########

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

Test

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*




#########
DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!
#########
    


---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

Ill try spoiler

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*


Spoiler



#########
DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!
#########


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Well I dont really wanna stress the mods, so....
> And I just wanna forget my old LG days, this is my username on all sites
> 
> As for the sig, will try adding spoiler
> ...

Click to collapse



Its still crap

And spoiler tags on digs are even more annoying :sly:


----------



## _Variable (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Its still crap
> 
> And spoiler tags on digs are even more annoying :sly:

Click to collapse



At the first line, why?

At the second,....Weird....Most have used spoilers to hide huge sigs..


Anyways, boring topic :what:

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*


Spoiler



#########
DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!
#########


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 9, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Well I dont really wanna stress the mods, so....
> And I just wanna forget my old LG days, this is my username on all sites
> 
> As for the sig, will try adding spoiler
> ...

Click to collapse



in concensus,
i disagree with prawn,
i think your username is higher than crap but lower than suck



Prawesome said:


> Its still crap
> 
> And spoiler tags on digs are even more annoying :sly:

Click to collapse



bad prawn is bad






also,
hi all,
wut did i miss?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hey frattos

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning



devstaff said:


> Good morning Flygurl.

Click to collapse



Yo, dev


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 9, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, dev

Click to collapse



Y U NO GREET ME AND INFINITY?????!i


----------



## _Variable (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



eep2378 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, dev

Click to collapse



And me :what:







deathnotice01 said:


> Y U NO GREET ME AND INFINITY?????!i

Click to collapse





___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*


Spoiler



#########
DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!
#########


----------



## roofrider (Mar 9, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> And me :what:
> 
> ___________________
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't use 



Spoiler



it doesn't work on desktop, use 


        . Does that not work in the app?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Don't use spoiler] it doesn't work on desktop, use
> 
> 
> . Does that not work in the app?

Click to collapse







Hide doesn't work on the app...LOL


----------



## roofrider (Mar 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hide doesn't work on the app...LOL

Click to collapse



Oh! That's well thought out.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Oh! That's well thought out.

Click to collapse



Yep, gotta commend those guys


----------



## roofrider (Mar 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep, gotta commend those guys

Click to collapse



Anyway, read xda's working on an app of it's own. So that's cool.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Anyway, read xda's working on an app of it's own. So that's cool.

Click to collapse



Is it the xxxda-developers that has been under construction for years?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Anyway, read xda's working on an app of it's own. So that's cool.

Click to collapse



Yes they are


----------



## _Variable (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Anyway, read xda's working on an app of it's own. So that's cool.

Click to collapse



Will it include the wiki?

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*


Spoiler



DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 9, 2013)

Good afternoon frat, whats up?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



devstaff said:


> Good afternoon frat, whats up?

Click to collapse



Isn't it evening right now? Lol


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Isn't it evening right now? Lol

Click to collapse



Its morning!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Isn't it evening right now? Lol

Click to collapse



3 minutes before midnight.

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*


Spoiler



DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 9, 2013)

Could anyone please sign this petition?
http://www.change.org/petitions/youtube-revert-the-youtube-one-channel-layout-to-the-old-one

Its for stopping the new youtube channel layout that has been released some days ago.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



devstaff said:


> Could anyone please sign this petition?
> http://www.change.org/petitions/youtube-revert-the-youtube-one-channel-layout-to-the-old-one
> 
> Its for stopping the new youtube channel layout that has been released some days ago.

Click to collapse



And u think they are gonna give a damn any it? 95% of petitions ate fails


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> And u think they are gonna give a damn any it? 95% of petitions ate fails

Click to collapse



doesn't hurt to try lol. And morning to my new found xda family xD im loving ingress so far xD

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And u think they are gonna give a damn any it? 95% of petitions ate fails

Click to collapse



Without trying you wont succeed with anything, thats the way im thinking when I do stuff.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



devstaff said:


> Without trying you wont succeed with anything, thats the way im thinking when I do stuff.

Click to collapse



Without trying you also won't fail. That's the mantra of the lazy/fearful

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Without trying you also won't fail. That's the mantra of the lazy/fearful
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I agree with that. But, i believe do or do not there is no try

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Apex (Mar 9, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> doesn't hurt to try lol. And morning to my new found xda family xD im loving ingress so far xD
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Awesome L8 farm we set up last night in Frisco. Yielded me around 230 L8 resonators, and around 190 L8 XMPs. Careful, this game will suck up all your free time...


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> Awesome L8 farm we set up last night in Frisco. Yielded me around 230 L8 resonators, and around 190 L8 XMPs. Careful, this game will suck up all your free time...

Click to collapse



Omg, that's awesome... Viva la Resistance! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 9, 2013)

i can't even play ingress on my phone,

im so alone


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey everyone, I know a lot of you were concerned about my wife and her condition after the accident... she was doing well for a bit and then lost complete use of her legs, so we decided to go to Florida to see a specialist (and see family, just in case) well, as some of you already know, two days into being with the specialist, she regained control of her lower extremities and took her first steps since the accidentwith the help of a walker. Well today, she took a HUGE leap in her recovery and took TEN steps with no help from anybody or anything! Amazing! The doctor still doesn't know what caused her to lose all control of the lower portion of her body, but at this point, I'm not even sure it matters. She is doing great! Thanks everyone for all of your support, you have no idea how much it means to me and how much you helped me through this very difficult situation for our family! Thanks everyone, love y'all to death, I really do mean that! (No homo, lol)

Click to collapse



Yay! I hope she gets better!







SpiritFyre said:


> idk have u?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse




I haven't... But I've seen the Resistance thread.






Prawesome said:


> Spiritfyre, u opened up deadzone yet?
> I saw a Guy named muffinfighter in there yesterday
> 
> Also, got 2250 points in one single zone control match yesterday. Put off 23(out of 100) guys in the opposing team, not counting kill assists  Best match I have ever had, damn it felt good taking out almost a quarter of the guys in their team

Click to collapse






Can you give me your username please?




Apex said:


> Awesome L8 farm we set up last night in Frisco. Yielded me around 230 L8 resonators, and around 190 L8 XMPs. Careful, this game will suck up all your free time...

Click to collapse



I WANT TO PLAY

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I gave my ingress codes away to jugg1es and I think the other person was AxisDrummer...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> doesn't hurt to try lol. And morning to my new found xda family xD im loving ingress so far xD
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Y u no reply to my post? 

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> Without trying you wont succeed with anything, thats the way im thinking when I do stuff.

Click to collapse



Lol..But most of the time they don't make a difference. I like to fry things out too but I believe that most corporates are too stubborn to change their minds


----------



## undercover (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Y u no reply to my post?

Click to collapse



Cause he doesn't speak Prawnish? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

So much for multi quoting -.- 
#thankstoxdaapp

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Cause he doesn't speak Prawnish?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



@undercover, what is that supposed to mean?  Stop talking in stinkish man -_-


----------



## undercover (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> So much for multi quoting -.-
> #thankstoxdaapp
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Silence, I kill you. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Silence, I kill you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why should I care if you are gonna kill silence?


----------



## undercover (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Why should I care if you are gonna kill silence?

Click to collapse



I kill you in silence :screwy:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

im in the resistance.....who do i tell my codename

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> im in the resistance.....who do i tell my codename
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Just post it here, it'll be fine 

_  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.” 
― Albert Einstein   _


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> I kill you in silence :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So is silence is a room or something? Well, good luck finding a silent place 






SpiritFyre said:


> im in the resistance.....who do i tell my codename
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Yu ignore my post again...sigh..


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Spiritfyre, u opened up deadzone yet?
> I saw a Guy named muffinfighter in there yesterday
> 
> Also, got 2250 points in one single zone control match yesterday. Put off 23(out of 100) guys in the opposing team, not counting kill assists  Best match I have ever had, damn it felt good taking out almost a quarter of the guys in their team

Click to collapse



no i havnt had the chance sorry fir the late reply sir. I actually have been taking care of my son and shopping matters. Ilk get on it when i get home... Im tryinf to play ingress bouncinf off of wifi connects. Lolz...

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> no i havnt had the chance sorry fir the late reply sir. I actually have been taking care of my son and shopping matters. Ilk get on it when i get home... Im tryinf to play ingress bouncinf off of wifi connects. Lolz...
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Prawesome got called a sir! 









        And let the gender jokes about me begin.


----------



## undercover (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Prawesome got called a sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, if you ask for it... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Well, whats happening here? Im too tired to read the posts



> Sent from my Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Finally got to setting up my github. Easy enough.

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------

I was waiting for somebody else to say this for a few days now, but nobody's brought it up for some reason.
Where's veeman?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Well, if you ask for it...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



rofl... A slip of the typing '$!r'

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

QuantumFoam used to beg for thanks in his sig! :sly:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23352911
I'm jk.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

my resistance codename is gunslinged

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> QuantumFoam used to beg for thanks in his sig! :sly:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23352911
> I'm jk.

Click to collapse



as signs of desperation continues so as the will of QF to ask for moare thanks


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> as signs of desperation continues so as the will of QF to ask for moare thanks

Click to collapse



Wat? 

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------




> Q: Why do women wear makeup and perfume?
> 
> A: Because they're ugly and they smell bad.

Click to collapse



Interesting... 
Anybody remember the days we used to get around 300 posts/day? I say we go out and find some cool people to join this thread.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



odetoandroid said:


> No thanks.gif
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



lol im selling my htc amaze for 220$ lol

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wat?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



women are smelly,
but i like how they smell,
i can sniff them the whole day 


rate my sig peeps


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> rate my sig peeps

Click to collapse



Awesome! 10/10, 100/100, 99,999.999.../100,000


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Awesome! 10/10, 100/100, 99,999.999.../100,000

Click to collapse



 thanks?

lol,

who are you and what have you done with jessica?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> thanks?
> 
> lol,
> 
> who are you and what have you done with jessica?

Click to collapse



Idk. :roxy:
I'm actually holding her hostage. 

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

Sup roofrider?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> thanks?
> 
> lol,
> 
> who are you and what have you done with jessica?

Click to collapse



Just an opinion here....your sig banner is a bit odd...the font is terrible.  Sorry for being so blunt.


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning, frat... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 10, 2013)

.....................


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> .....................

Click to collapse



........................................
(\__/)
(='.'=)
(")_(")

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 10, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> ........................................
> (\__/)
> (='.'=)
> (")_(")
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> .....................

Click to collapse



Wb quasi..
Ban over?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Wb quasi..
> Ban over?

Click to collapse



Dumbest question ever.  Think about it.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dumbest question ever.  Think about it.

Click to collapse



I know..
Its one of those starting a conversation crap kinda thing


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I know..
> Its one of those starting a conversation crap kinda thing

Click to collapse



Ya I'm back man...  Sounds bad when it's said when anyone's banned, but I'm already taking this to higher powers, I have been done wrong, and if it doesn't work out, I'll just go down burning...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> Ya I'm back man...  Sounds bad when it's said when anyone's banned, but I'm already taking this to higher powers, I have been done wrong, and if it doesn't work out, I'll just go down burning...

Click to collapse



Great :thumbup:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Welcome back Quasi!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Idk. :roxy:
> I'm actually holding her hostage.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Why did you Sup me?? I wasn't even around.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Prawn...

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*


Spoiler



DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 10, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just an opinion here....your sig banner is a bit odd...the font is terrible.  Sorry for being so blunt.

Click to collapse



thanks, noted and will change it :good:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Prawn...
> 
> ___________________
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
> ...

Click to collapse



They are makings prawn chips now


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> They are makings prawn chips now

Click to collapse



prawn crackers,

hey they are delish though,


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> prawn crackers,
> 
> hey they are delish though,

Click to collapse



Looks tasty..mmm


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Looks tasty..mmm

Click to collapse



indeed,
hey just changed my sig cuz skinny said the old one looked crappy,

wattaya think?


----------



## _Variable (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> indeed,
> hey just changed my sig cuz skinny said the old one looked crappy,
> 
> wattaya think?

Click to collapse



You should put...
Theming, more fun in the Philippines

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*


Spoiler



DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 10, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> You should put...
> Theming, more fun in the Philippines
> 
> ___________________
> ...

Click to collapse



it's not fun here at all,


----------



## _Variable (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> it's not fun here at all,

Click to collapse



Why?

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*


Spoiler



DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Anyone tried out one of those NFC stickers to unlock the phone? Thinking of getting myself a pack



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Anyone tried out one of those NFC stickers to unlock the phone? Thinking of getting myself a pack
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You got a N4???

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



X8invisible said:


> You got a N4???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes he did


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Why did you Sup me?? I wasn't even around.

Click to collapse



I saw you were online and looking at the Photo of the month challenge thread. I was hoping you were going to look at this thread too. It worked with veeman...

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

Hey! Why is the time messed up on the xda premium app? :sly:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> I saw you were online and looking at the Photo of the month challenge thread. I was hoping you were going to look at this thread too. It worked with veeman...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------
> 
> Hey! Why is the time messed up on the xda premium app? :sly:

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong for me


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Tapatalk is freaky too... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Nothing wrong for me

Click to collapse



Daylight savings time ended last night... I guess the app still hasn't updated the time. At least it won't get dark so early now.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



X8invisible said:


> You got a N4???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Holy crape it's 60° outside!!! I remember on December 27, 2009 it was about 77°. Well, see ya guys later. I'm going to go enjoy this weather.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Holy crape it's 60° outside!!! I remember on December 27, 2009 it was about 77°. Well, see ya guys later. I'm going to go enjoy this weather.

Click to collapse



So much for you guys jumping up seeing hot weather. We are here waiting for some cold weather


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> So much for you guys jumping up seeing hot weather. We are here waiting for some cold weather

Click to collapse



I've been dealing with 4-5 months of snow or sleet or rain in 20°-30° weather. In December it was nice, but now I'm just sick of it.


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> I've been dealing with 4-5 months of snow or sleet or rain in 20°-30° weather. In December it was nice, but now I'm just sick of it.

Click to collapse



+1

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> indeed,
> hey just changed my sig cuz skinny said the old one looked crappy,
> 
> wattaya think?

Click to collapse



i love it

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I WANT AN INGRESS CODE SO BAD. Anyone got one I can earn?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I WANT AN INGRESS CODE SO BAD. Anyone got one I can earn?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope none at all

















.
.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Am I the only one around here?


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> Am I the only one around here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope, your all alone 

_  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.” 
― Albert Einstein   _


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Nope, your all alone
> 
> _  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.”
> ― Albert Einstein   _

Click to collapse



Foreveralone.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> Am I the only one around here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sorry bro u found the one forever alone thread. theres stale cookies somewhere

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sup frat 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Going to bed  what 'bout you, FlyGurl?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Well a BIRD, BIRD-B-B-BIRD IS THE WORD. Oh well the BIRD, BIRD, BIRD, BIRD IS THE WORD! 

http://s14.directupload.net/images/130310/qbe9opt9.gif

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



chillin here with my yummy bpack silk coffee

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

2nd account banned on stack overflow. I never even asked a question yet.


----------



## veeman (Mar 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 2nd account banned on stack overflow. I never even asked a question yet.

Click to collapse



I see you have a github account now. :thumbup:

I use git too.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



veeman said:


> I see you have a github account now. :thumbup:
> 
> I use git too.

Click to collapse



Veeman!!!! Where have you been man?!
Yeah, I decided to set up github. Figured it could be useful.


----------



## veeman (Mar 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Veeman!!!! Where have you been man?!
> Yeah, I decided to set up github. Figured it could be useful.

Click to collapse



I was in Duluth for a Robotics competition. No, I didn't see Tobiascuypers there.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



veeman said:


> I was in Duluth for a Robotics competition. No, I didn't see Tobiascuypers there.

Click to collapse



Lol. That's cool. How did you do?


----------



## veeman (Mar 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol. That's cool. How did you do?

Click to collapse



Meh. Not as good as last year.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I saw you were online and looking at the Photo of the month challenge thread. I was hoping you were going to look at this thread too. It worked with veeman...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------
> 
> Hey! Why is the time messed up on the xda premium app? :sly:

Click to collapse



STOP STALKING ME!!!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sup frat? And lurkerz.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> STOP STALKING ME!!!

Click to collapse



No.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Sup frat? And lurkerz.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



No. It's Fred and George. Ron never really drives that thing, other than that time to Hogwarts.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Roflmao. Phone's nearly dead.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 AM ----------

How do I screenshot in CM?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Roflmao. Phone's nearly dead..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check Settings>System>Power Menu and check Screenshots


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. It's Fred and George. Ron never really drives that thing, other than that time to Hogwarts.

Click to collapse


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

anyone know anyone willing to trade a good tablet for a htc amaze?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 11, 2013)

..............


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> ..............

Click to collapse



Lol. Wb, hows everything going?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

........... what lolz.
i only use my phone in wifi same thing as a tablet lmao

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol. Wb, hows everything going?

Click to collapse



Same as usual man, whole bunch of sitting around, doing nothing...  Need to take these tests for a job application for AT&T but it can wait for tomorrow...


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Same as usual man, whole bunch of sitting around, doing nothing...  Need to take these tests for a job application for AT&T but it can wait for tomorrow...

Click to collapse



Yay! I sit around doing nothing too. :silly:
But then what do you do to keep yourself occupied?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yay! I sit around doing nothing too. :silly:
> But then what do you do to keep yourself occupied?

Click to collapse



Sleep, watch TV, movies...  I've only left the house for 2 hours a week, since Jan 2012, I've gotten pretty used to being lazy...


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Sleep, watch TV, movies...  I've only left the house for 2 hours a week, since Jan 2012, I've gotten pretty used to being lazy...

Click to collapse



Damn!  How long do you have to put up with this now?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Damn!  How long do you have to put up with this now?

Click to collapse



9 more months...


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> 9 more months...

Click to collapse



Hope time flies...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hope time flies...

Click to collapse



Thanks man...  It actually goes by fairly quickly looking back on it...  It doesn't feel like a year and 3 months...  I'd imagine things will slow down when it's nearly over and I'm keeping track of it...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> Thanks man...  It actually goes by fairly quickly looking back on it...  It doesn't feel like a year and 3 months...  I'd imagine things will slow down when it's nearly over and I'm keeping track of it...

Click to collapse



that would drive me nuts

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> that would drive me nuts
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Yea, but he's got no option. Under house arrest.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Yea, but he's got no option. Under house arrest.

Click to collapse



Y U NO KNOW NOE KNOWN NONE NOUN



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Y U NO KNOW NOE KNOWN NONE NOUN
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lol sorry

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Y U NO KNOW NOE KNOWN NONE NOUN
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Go home foam. You are drunk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Go home foam. You are drunk.

Click to collapse











Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lmao

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y u no go home without holding ur head straight?


----------



## _akash (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Y u no go home without holding ur head straight?

Click to collapse



He is drunk
Hi prawn..
You know me?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> He is drunk
> Hi prawn..
> You know me?

Click to collapse



Makes sense 

No Fawker


----------



## _akash (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Makes sense
> 
> No Fawkes

Click to collapse



Ftfy


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> Ftfy

Click to collapse



Your sense of understanding sarcasm is missing. Immediately update it to prevent crashes in thr ffuture


----------



## _akash (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Your sense of understanding sarcasm is missing. Immediately update it to prevent crashes in thr ffuture

Click to collapse



Samsung doesnt make sense.
And i dont have htc to update sense


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> Samsung doesnt make sense.
> And i dont have htc to update sense

Click to collapse



Just adb push a sense framework to your phone


----------



## _akash (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Just adb push a sense framework to your phone

Click to collapse



No..
I like touchwiz
I have enough sense.
Dont want to overwrite the same


----------



## undercover (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sup losers? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sup losers?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Says the self proclaimed no0b.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Y u no go home without holding ur head straight?

Click to collapse



Because i ate a ruler 







undercover said:


> Sup losers?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup stinkyface



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Sup losers?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup stinky doesnt-ever-bath fella


----------



## undercover (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

What's with all the abuse towards me lately? I'm out *door slam*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> oh noes!! I shouldn't have written that losers thing... I was drunk and I meant it to someone in bar not here..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFY


____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## undercover (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Pfffff 

Anyways, greeting ritual is over. How are you guys? It's snowing here.. I want warm weather, fed up with cold. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _akash (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Pfffff
> 
> Anyways, greeting ritual is over. How are you guys? It's snowing here.. I want warm weather, fed up with cold.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Come to my place. (without drinks)


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> Come to my place. (without drinks)

Click to collapse



Undercover is married. Your chances are low 







undercover said:


> Pfffff
> 
> Anyways, greeting ritual is over. How are you guys? It's snowing here.. I want warm weather, fed up with cold.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I want cold weather here..lol


----------



## _akash (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Undercover is married. Your chances are low
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are drunk now. 
I called for weather change.


----------



## undercover (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

What do shrimps get drunk on? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

mornin all

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Haii allll

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> What do shrimps get drunk on?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fresh Water



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Fresh Water
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sounds legit :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Check Settings>System>Power Menu and check Screenshots

Click to collapse



Thanks.







roofrider said:


> Yea, but he's got no option. Under house arrest.

Click to collapse



What? What happened while I was gone? Will somebody explain?

House arrest... Wow.. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Anybody here?


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Anybody here?

Click to collapse



Nope

_  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.” 
― Albert Einstein   _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Nope
> 
> _  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.”
> ― Albert Einstein   _

Click to collapse



Kkk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Kkk

Click to collapse



Klan fan? :what:

_  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.” 
― Albert Einstein   _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Klan fan? :what:
> 
> _  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.”
> ― Albert Einstein   _

Click to collapse



*ok* Why the heck is kkk registered as a word anyways?! :what:


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

What's up people? It's one minute away from Tuesday in Malaysia. 

_Reading this line is a waste of time but you still did_


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Nope
> 
> _  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.”
> ― Albert Einstein   _

Click to collapse



definately not. no one scept a muffin and a few hungry ghosts

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> definately not. no one scept a muffin and a few hungry ghosts
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Hows the ingress going? 

_  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.” 
― Albert Einstein   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

STAHP TALKING ABOUT INGRESS BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE A CODE!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> STAHP TALKING ABOUT INGRESS BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE A CODE!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you can't take it..

Please come back later

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I have a code... I USED IT ALREADY!!!!!! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> STAHP TALKING ABOUT INGRESS BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE A CODE!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm giving away 4 invites, find the thread and try your luck 

_  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.” 
― Albert Einstein   _


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> I'm giving away 4 invites, find the thread and try your luck
> 
> _  “If you want your children to be intelligent, read them fairy tales. If you want them to be more intelligent, read them more fairy tales.”
> ― Albert Einstein   _

Click to collapse



and ingress is giing pretty good finally got past training no to try an hop wifi signals to get more xm and place resonators

holy poopy mcdoogle calm down wolf pup.... ur diapers are bunchin a lil... xD

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> and ingress is giing pretty good finally got past training no to try an hop wifi signals to get more xm and place resonators
> 
> holy poopy mcdoogle calm down wolf pup.... ur diapers are bunchin a lil... xD
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



HEY THAT'S MEAN! I've been waiting months for a code actually..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

60° outside.  Followed by 7 days in the high 30°'s, and then mid 40°'s after that...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

You're going to have to use Itchy Go Cream on your female skin in that heat mate... Stay cool Jessica!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> HEY THAT'S MEAN! I've been waiting months for a code actually..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



lol ur typing in all caps... kinda a bit bothersome wouldnt ya think... on the google+ ingress channel people make soecial ingress pics to get invite codes. check it out. plus juggles is giving away codes in that thread whereever it is.. lol or someone is idk

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sup Luther's? How y'alls skin's?

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

What the?! I meant to say:
Sup lurkers.  How y'alls doin'?


----------



## veeman (Mar 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 60° outside.  Followed by 7 days in the high 30°'s, and then mid 40°'s after that...

Click to collapse



No school today because of snow.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



veeman said:


> No school today because of snow.

Click to collapse



Lucky! Although last week we only had 3 days of school. And we've already used 4 of our snowdays...


----------



## _akash (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



veeman said:


> No school today because of snow.

Click to collapse



We've never had a snowfall in our area  only rain.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> We've never had a snowfall in our area  only rain.

Click to collapse



Sucks to be you.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sucks to be you.

Click to collapse



Last I heard you were *****ing about snow falls

Ya I know what akash means in India no snow almost in 80% of country..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> Last I heard you were *****ing about snow falls
> 
> Ya I know what akash means in India no snow almost in 80% of country..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me? Nah! Never!


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

I know, we have to spend a lot of money to even see snow for a few mins before it gets unbearably cold.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> I know, we have to spend a lot of money to even see snow for a few mins before it gets unbearably cold.

Click to collapse



How cold? I would hate not getting snow.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How cold? I would hate not getting snow.

Click to collapse



Glad you edited that. 

I guess about -7°C. It's largely because people/tourists who make the trip north are not accustomed to those temps. And partly because of not wearing standard snow gear.


----------



## _akash (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sucks to be you.

Click to collapse



I don't think so,  I have never experienced a snowfall.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

DAT snow be trolling.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Glad you edited that.
> 
> I guess about -7°C. It's largely because people/tourists who make the trip north are not accustomed to those temps. And partly because of not wearing standard snow gear.

Click to collapse



In here, winter about - 10°C every year, snow everywhere, I'd trade with any of you guys.... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> In here, winter about - 10°C every year, snow everywhere, I'd trade with any of you guys....
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



How hot does it get there during summer?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> How hot does it get there during summer?

Click to collapse



it's almost summer now,
 we get 2 types of weather every year,
wet season and dry season,

it gets 38 C in summer and 25-27 C in wet season


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> it's almost summer now,
> we get 2 types of weather every year,
> wet season and dry season,
> 
> it gets 38 C in summer and 25-27 C in wet season

Click to collapse



Do u become wet in the wet season?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Do u become wet in the wet season?

Click to collapse



Says the eternally wet, sea dwelling prawn 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol prawn is some funny sh*t. :laugh:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Lol prawn is some funny sh*t. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Lol, thnx 







QuantumFoam said:


> Says the eternally wet, sea dwelling prawn
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



U r just jealous  ifykwim


MTM, thanks for that video u linked me to, "Just like a pill" by Pink..Love ya for that man.. *.*


----------



## undercover (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Lol, thnx
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love for ya that man? :screwy::what::screwy::what::screwy:
What does that mean? 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol, thnx

Click to collapse



I just called you sh*t and you thanked me. Prawns these days. :smh:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Love for ya that man? :screwy::what::screwy::what::screwy:
> What does that mean?
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



It means u stink 







roofrider said:


> I just called you sh*t and you thanked me. Prawns these days. :smh:

Click to collapse



I have been called worse, so...np


----------



## undercover (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> It means u stink

Click to collapse



Says sea food... 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Says sea food...
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



BUUUUUUURN 
Your move, prawn 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> BUUUUUUURN
> Your move, prawn
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



His move. Use that sea horse on b5

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> MTM, thanks for that video u linked me to, "Just like a pill" by Pink..Love ya for that man.. *.*

Click to collapse



mancrunch!
crustacean bromance


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

OOoooo...prawn lost.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> OOoooo...prawn lost.

Click to collapse



poor prawn,
he has sads


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

It's ok prawn, you can come out now.
Here, have a plankton.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Says sea food...
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



At least I stay in water everytime so I don't stink unlike you :sly:

@others, have a face -_-


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> At least I stay in water everytime so I don't stink unlike you :sly:
> 
> @others, have a face -_-

Click to collapse



What? 
°•° °•° °•°


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> At least I stay in water everytime so I don't stink unlike you :sly:
> 
> @others, have a face -_-

Click to collapse



you water breathers act so high and mighty,
too bad you cant eat bacon


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> you water breathers act so high and mighty,
> too bad you cant eat bacon

Click to collapse



Bacon sucks anyway

*pulls out shield*


----------



## undercover (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Just had some bacon. Mmmmmmmmmmmm 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Bacon sucks anyway
> 
> *pulls out shield*

Click to collapse



blasphemy!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Prawn, Gtalk 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning?!?! 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Morning?!?!
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Sup bd



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Sup bd
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey QF

How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Hey QF
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



All good here
How's your dad's place so far? 



"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 12, 2013)

Just had a chocolate muffin and a hot chocolate as supper :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> All good here
> How's your dad's place so far?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's really nice here. I'm not staying up here though. I'll be back in Jersey by the end of the week (different location though)

It's a relief to be out of that situation. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hello frattos

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> It's really nice here. I'm not staying up here though. I'll be back in Jersey by the end of the week (different location though)
> 
> It's a relief to be out of that situation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah you deserve it. Not many people could've gone through what you did and come out looking any better :thumbup::thumbup:



"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah you deserve it. Not many people could've gone through what you did and come out looking any better :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> "Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin

Click to collapse



Thanks. :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Happy days ahead bd! What about the birds?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Happy days ahead bd! What about the birds?

Click to collapse



They are currently being checked on (twice daily) by his sister (she is an animal rights activist, and regardless of how she feels about the situation, she WILL care for them correctly)
Once I return, they will go back to the guy that gave them to me.
I have no other choice at this point.
I will prolly be fairly transient in the near future.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> They are currently being checked on (twice daily) by his sister (she is an animal rights activist, and regardless of how she feels about the situation, she WILL care for them correctly)
> Once I return, they will go back to the guy that gave them to me.
> I have no other choice at this point.
> I will prolly be fairly transient in the near future.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh! I don't have a pet, but i think that will be tough. Maybe you could get them back later?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Oh! I don't have a pet, but i think that will be tough. Maybe you could get them back later?

Click to collapse



Honestly, as much as I'd like to....I doubt it. 
Idk....maybe. If I can, I will.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hello frat 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

What's up everyone? Never posted here before but quantum told me I should come by and say hi. 

I hate work :banghead:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up everyone? Never posted here before but quantum told me I should come by and say hi.
> 
> I hate work :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi, how's it hanging? 

_  “Reality leaves a lot to the imagination.” ― John Lennon  _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up everyone? Never posted here before but quantum told me I should come by and say hi.
> 
> I hate work :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yo! Welcome! We're a nice bunch here.

Now, will you be my bwestest fwiend EVAR?!?

Pwease?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up everyone? Never posted here before but quantum told me I should come by and say hi.
> 
> I hate work :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure have seen you around the forums...
Hey


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Hi, how's it hanging?
> 
> _  “Reality leaves a lot to the imagination.” ― John Lennon  _

Click to collapse



Long and hairy hard to carry unless I throw it over my shoulder. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Yo! Welcome! We're a nice bunch here.
> 
> Now, will you be my bwestest fwiend EVAR?!?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe? :what:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Sure have seen you around the forums...
> Hey

Click to collapse



Yea I'm all over the place but you guys seem like a crazy bunch so I figured I should get in on this craziness too :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up everyone? Never posted here before but quantum told me I should come by and say hi.
> 
> I hate work :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad to see you here mate. You'll be formally introduced to the muffin king later on 



"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Glad to see you here mate. You'll be formally introduced to the muffin king later on
> 
> 
> 
> "Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Glad to see you here mate. You'll be formally introduced to the muffin king later on
> 
> 
> 
> "Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin

Click to collapse



Here I am!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Here I am!

Click to collapse



Oh and Ichigo is the "thing" that pretended to be a guy who pretended to be a girl pretending to be a guy


Tl;dr : it doesn't have a gender


"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Oh and Ichigo is the "thing" that pretended to be a guy who pretended to be a girl pretending to be a guy
> 
> 
> *Tl;dr : it doesn't have a gender*
> ...

Click to collapse



This! ^^^

Good day all.

BD- Glad to hear you're getting into a better situation.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Oh and Ichigo is the "thing" that pretended to be a guy who pretended to be a girl pretending to be a guy
> 
> 
> Tl;dr : it doesn't have a gender
> ...

Click to collapse



The name was Jessica, right? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Oh and Ichigo is the "thing" that pretended to be a guy who pretended to be a girl pretending to be a guy
> 
> 
> Tl;dr : it doesn't have a gender
> ...

Click to collapse



I got to meet him errr her er well it when they moved our nexus off topic to the off topic forum. At the time it was named Jessica 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I got to meet him errr her er well it when they moved our nexus off topic to the off topic forum. At the time it was named Jessica
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup? Just call me Ichigo or Joseph. Don't call me "it" or "hermit" please.


----------



## undercover (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I got to meet him errr her er well it when they moved our nexus off topic to the off topic forum. At the time it was named Jessica
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



New muffin in town. EAT HIM! 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> New muffin in town. EAT HIM!
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Not yet, he hasn't pledged

_  “Reality leaves a lot to the imagination.” ― John Lennon  _


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> New muffin in town. EAT HIM!
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



NO! JEEEEFFFFF!!! RUN WHILE YOU CAN!!!
Hmm, you smell like chocolate chips...

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Android Pizza said:


> NO! JEEEEFFFFF!!! RUN WHILE YOU CAN!!!
> Hmm, you smell like chocolate chips...
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey! You! Get out!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Hey! You! Get out!

Click to collapse



YOU WILL NEVER MAKE JEFF A MUFFIN!

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sup? Just call me Ichigo or Joseph. Don't call me "it" or "hermit" please.

Click to collapse



Ichigo it is then :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Jessica, you asked for it yourself.... You messed about with people for too long. So IT it is! 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ichigo it is then :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I faintly remember all of this "Jessica" business before the old Nexus thread closed. What is it about?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Read the whole thread. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Read the whole thread.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Your signature makes sense...  jk

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

My awesome guide you mean? Because that time was no accident. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> My awesome guide you mean? Because that time was no accident.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



No,
*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Like I said, me telling you to read the thread was by no means accidental.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Like I said, me telling you to read the thread was by no means accidental.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



In that case...
*-Asshole aka Jeremy* 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Android Pizza said:


> In that case...
> *-Asshole aka Jeremy*
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Honestly you should just get out..

Oh and hi people

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> Honestly you should just get out..
> 
> Oh and hi people
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



...


Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I don't know, either.

You used to be annoying in here the first day or two, haven't seen any problems since.

Brothers- "GTFO" is not our way. Ignore, report, or let him be so long as he behaves.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Oh. Sup JRi0t?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sup? Just call me Ichigo or Joseph. Don't call me "it" or "hermit" please.

Click to collapse



Hermit







undercover said:


> New muffin in town. EAT HIM!
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse





Lets have some pizza for a change vv




Android Pizza said:


> NO! JEEEEFFFFF!!! RUN WHILE YOU CAN!!!
> Hmm, you smell like chocolate chips...
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








jRi0T68 said:


> You used to be annoying in here the first day or two, haven't seen any problems since.
> 
> Brothers- "GTFO" is not our way. Ignore, report, or let him be so long as he behaves.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^ This
As long as no one causes problems, any one is welcome.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Hermit
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Real mature prawn. Real mature.


----------



## undercover (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Hermit
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gtfo

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Gtfo
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Well played.

I've got to go into work at 5 pm today. Sucks. I may have a lead on a permanent position with good salary, though.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Well played.
> 
> I've got to go into work at 5 pm today. Sucks. I may have a lead on a permanent position with good salary, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 
Good luck with that JR 

I got an interview next week. Really really want to get it. 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Agency called me at 8:20 am, left a message because I was sleeping to deep to hear my phone ring, again at 9:30, spoke with them for a bit, sent my most recent resume, they called back, then a 2nd person from agency called not knowing the first had already talked to me.

Warehouse Manager position, doesn't require 4 yr degree or bilingual Spanish.

Good luck next week, Tinky

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Gtfo
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



I just did 

Also, good luck with the interview guys


----------



## undercover (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Agency called me at 8:20 am, left a message because I was sleeping to deep to hear my phone ring, again at 9:30, spoke with them for a bit, sent my most recent resume, they called back, then a 2nd person from agency called not knowing the first had already talked to me.
> 
> Warehouse Manager position, doesn't require 4 yr degree or bilingual Spanish.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, good luck and thank you  

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 12, 2013)

:cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed::cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed::cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed:


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> This! ^^^
> 
> Good day all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Sup frat?!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> :cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed::cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed::cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



So much... Emotion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I'll see you guys later. I may not get on again tomorrow, or next week, possibly not even next month. I don't know. I just... I can't explain. Goodbye for now...


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> I'll see you guys later. I may not get on again tomorrow, or next week, possibly not even next month. I don't know. I just... I can't explain. Goodbye for now...

Click to collapse



Bye Jessica

Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

As I was getting ready for work tonight I got an unexpected call that became a phone interview for a different job. :thumbup:

Hoping for call back.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> As I was getting ready for work tonight I got an unexpected call that became a phone interview for a different job. :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping for call back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's pretty freaking sweet!!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/03/a-look-at-samsungs-handset-evolution-through-the-ages/


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Long and hairy hard to carry unless I throw it over my shoulder.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! Let's party!







QuantumFoam said:


> Oh and Ichigo is the "thing" that pretended to be a guy who pretended to be a girl pretending to be a guy
> 
> 
> Tl;dr : it doesn't have a gender
> ...

Click to collapse






Yup... Weird guy/gal




Ichigo said:


> Sup? Just call me Ichigo or Joseph. Don't call me "it" or "hermit" please.

Click to collapse




No. You're staying as "it". Unless you like being called itchy go cream.






Quasimodem said:


> :cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed::cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed::cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed::cool

Click to collapse




...






FlyGurl said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sup frat?!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey, why do people call you BD?
Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yay! Let's party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because her first name is Brick, surname is Deliverer. 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## roofrider (Mar 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Because her first name is Brick, surname is Deliverer.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



THANKS BUTTON!!!
Y U NO HERE???


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> THANKS BUTTON!!!
> Y U NO HERE???

Click to collapse



You are welcome 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## roofrider (Mar 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> You are welcome
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse




You seem to be up early.


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> You seem to be up early.

Click to collapse



Wrong, I'm just going to bed. :l
Just finished night shift. 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## roofrider (Mar 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Wrong, I'm just going to bed. :l
> Just finished night shift.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Lol, nighty night then. Or is it morning?  Nope night it is.


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Lol, nighty night then. Or is it morning?  Nope night it is.

Click to collapse



If you are that confused, imagine how my body feels..... 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## roofrider (Mar 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> If you are that confused, imagine how my body feels.....
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Hit the sack already! The last time i pulled an all nighter, think me eyes were hit the most, think i felt sick tbh. But i didn't go to sleep.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I've  still got an hour of my night shift

Sent from my A101IT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning guys! 7:35 here... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning frat


----------



## roofrider (Mar 13, 2013)

Morning sterio and prawn.
Hmm..all the English are doing night shifts. :screwy:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Morning sterio and prawn.
> Hmm..all the English are doing night shifts. :screwy:

Click to collapse



Yep. Are u in college btw?


----------



## roofrider (Mar 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep. Are u in college btw?

Click to collapse



Nope college is history.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Nope college is history.

Click to collapse



What r u doing now then?


----------



## roofrider (Mar 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What r u doing now then?

Click to collapse



Honestly, i have no idea. 
Vacation for you now?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Honestly, i have no idea.
> Vacation for you now?

Click to collapse



Nope.. one exam left
After that, vacations galore


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Nope.. one exam left
> After that, vacations galore

Click to collapse



I hav 3 more to give.
Ends on saturday and clg again starts on monday.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> I hav 3 more to give.
> Ends on saturday and clg again starts on monday.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, difference is, u r in college and I am in school


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Lol, difference is, u r in college and I am in school

Click to collapse



That doesnt mean clg guys shouldent get hoildays

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> That doesnt mean clg guys shouldent get hoildays
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Didn't mean that...But you guys have more work load anyway


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Didn't mean that...But you guys have more work load anyway

Click to collapse



But still attendence is not compulsory to us.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> But still attendence is not compulsory to us.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then don't go and stop whining?


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Then don't go and stop whining?

Click to collapse



Ohk

Where is the rest of the frat?


Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> Ohk
> 
> Where is the rest of the frat?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lurking like me

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> Ohk
> 
> Where is the rest of the frat?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Studying :sly:


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yay! Let's party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My nick used to be Babydoll
So BD= short for Babydoll


Also, morning frat

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> My nick used to be Babydoll
> So BD= short for Babydoll
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning bd







MerenQue said:


> I would if I could! :silly:

Click to collapse




Dahell? 


"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Morning bd
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup QF....and regarding that second quote.
Ten post spam, anyone?

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup QF....and regarding that second quote.
> Ten post spam, anyone?
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Debating whether or not to root my Nexus just yet
You?



"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Debating whether or not to root my Nexus just yet
> You?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeett!!!!
What's the point of having a nexus if you can't type the the most beautiful words in android "fastboot oem unlock"?

I'm good. Gonna have some coffee in a bit. :thumbup:

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Deadly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Debating whether or not to root my Nexus just yet
> You?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



N00B or scared or both

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Debating whether or not to root my Nexus just yet
> You?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it :thumbup:


Morning everybody 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeett!!!!
> What's the point of having a nexus if you can't type the the most beautiful words in android "fastboot oem unlock"?
> 
> I'm good. Gonna have some coffee in a bit. :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. Point taken







Deadly. said:


> N00B or scared or both
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse




Waiting 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Do it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Morning everybody
> ...

Click to collapse




Franco vs Trinity vs Harsh for battery.?


"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> My nick used to be Babydoll
> So BD= short for Babydoll
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey BD
Good to see things are looking up for you now


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Haha. Point taken
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trinity. 
Morfic knows his sh1t.
'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Hey BD
> Good to see things are looking up for you now

Click to collapse



Thanks prawsome. 

How are you?

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Haha. Point taken
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For me its Harsh. I've tried every other kernel on the N4 and they all have OK battery and some like matr1x have just as good of battery. But they all have micro studders here and there except for harsh. I've tried and tried to trip harsh up and it just runs smooth as butta. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Ignore. My phone is nuts :what:


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> Lurking like me
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Haha. Point taken
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All 3 are better than stock in terms of battery 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Haha. Point taken
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

@eep... tapatalk troubles huh?

Also hi prawn, BD, lurkers & others I missed..

@QF.. your file is ready.. give me your no. to give link


QuantumFoam said:


> Waiting
> 
> "Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin

Click to collapse



read this 

vvvvvv. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> @eep... tapatalk troubles huh?
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden[/size][/color]

Click to collapse




Looks like..
I saw same posts added twice by bd and eep.
I felt my brain is going mad.
Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sup guys? You can ignore my last post. Yesterday was a rough day for me, but then it picked up...


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sup guys? You can ignore my last post. Yesterday was a rough day for me, but then it picked up...

Click to collapse



I thought you were gone

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> I thought you were gone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you not just read my post?


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> I'll see you guys later. I may not get on again tomorrow, or next week, possibly not even next month. I don't know. I just... I can't explain. Goodbye for now...

Click to collapse




this^^^
So i thought you were gone






Ichigo said:


> Did you not just read my post?

Click to collapse



I did.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sup guys? You can ignore my last post. Yesterday was a rough day for me, but then it picked up...

Click to collapse



Welcome back Joseph then?

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Trinity.
> Morfic knows his sh1t.
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)
> ...

Click to collapse




I am good.. just studying


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> I am good.. just studying

Click to collapse



No you are not. You are wasting time on XDA. 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> No you are not. You are wasting time on XDA.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Well
Only * chatur\silencer * can study(i mean byheart) without wasting time.

Ps. Chatur is character from a hindi movie 3 idiots. He is well known for his balatkar comedy.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> Well
> Only * chatur\silencer * can study(i mean byheart) without wasting time.
> 
> Ps. Chatur is character from a hindi movie 3 idiots. He is well known for his balatkar comedy.
> ...

Click to collapse



Please stop making a fool of yourself



Thanks
The Management 



"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## _Variable (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sup fratos. Exams tomorrow, last exam of the school year.

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Please stop making a fool of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok



Management??



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Sup fratos. Exams tomorrow, last exam of the school year.
> 
> ___________________
> Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.

Click to collapse



Good luck!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Management 



"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> No you are not. You are wasting time on XDA.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Nope. I just come here when I take a break


----------



## roofrider (Mar 13, 2013)

Itchy..what's the story?


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> @eep... tapatalk troubles huh?
> 
> Also hi prawn, BD, lurkers & others I missed..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup tried to ninja edit......guess not

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Apex (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

What's up, chicken butts?


----------



## Deadly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> What's up, chicken butts?

Click to collapse



Finally made appearance huh

Howdy 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> Howdy
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse




Rowdy

And hii Apex. How are you?
Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I'm always here, just not posting. 

I'm good, how's everyone else doing?


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Nice... Got an A in art class... Now I've got an F and an A... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Stereo8 said:


> Nice... Got an A in art class... Now I've got an F and an A...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Just need an I and L now. 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## Deadly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Stereo8 said:


> Nice... Got an A in art class... Now I've got an F and an A...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Now you only need c & kiykwim
@muffin king.. we have some potential new muffins in house.
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Just need an I and L now.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Buuuuuuuuurn. Stinky on a roll 



"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## Deadly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Just need an I and L now.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Lol.. I got different word in mind

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> Lol.. I got different word in mind
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



FACK
AFCK
ACFK 
FCAK
FCKA
FAKC
FKCA
FKAC

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> FACK
> AFCK
> ACFK
> FCAK
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks like some form of DNA code..... 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

So Apex is the Muffin King 

I kinda figured that :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So Apex is the Muffin King
> 
> I kinda figured that :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bow before his muffinity 



"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Bow before his muffinity
> 
> 
> 
> "Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin

Click to collapse



NO! 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks
> The Management
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks
The management?

That's my line. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Thanks
> The management?
> 
> That's my line.
> ...

Click to collapse



 how dare he. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Bow before his muffinity
> 
> 
> 
> "Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin

Click to collapse



Icethemuffins.jpeg 

_  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
—A. A. Milne _


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



werked said:


> how dare he.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



That's what I'm saying.

Find another one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Thanks
> The management?
> 
> That's my line.
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew you'd see it and react 



"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> I knew you'd see it and react
> 
> 
> 
> "Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin

Click to collapse









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was expecting a brick. You underdeliver today BD.... 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Naah. We cool 



"Underpromise and Overdeliver" : Sergey Brin


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

When did we start calling Apex the muffin king? :what:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> When did we start calling Apex the muffin king? :what:

Click to collapse



Four score and seventeen years ago



"If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page


----------



## Deadly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> When did we start calling Apex the muffin king? :what:

Click to collapse



From here vvvvvvv



QuantumFoam said:


> Guys. Seriously. We need to stop the spamfest. Yesterday was bad enough but the fact that its continuing today really warps the way one would perceive this thread.
> I was there at the inception of this thread going over the preliminaries with Apex on Gtalk so after the
> 
> muffin king
> ...

Click to collapse



____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> From here vvvvvvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why you find my rants 



"If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> I was expecting a brick. You underdeliver today BD....
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Why you find my rants
> 
> 
> 
> "If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page

Click to collapse



Well "muffin king" originated from there..:angel: 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## undercover (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yay! 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Yay!
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Lol 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Apex (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> When did we start calling Apex the muffin king? :what:

Click to collapse



I thought you were leaving...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> I thought you were leaving...

Click to collapse



Read back a few pages...


----------



## Apex (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sup guys? You can ignore my last post. Yesterday was a rough day for me, but then it picked up...

Click to collapse



I was hoping this was a mirage...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> I was hoping this was a mirage...

Click to collapse



What's a mirage?


----------



## Deadly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> What's a mirage?

Click to collapse



Mirage is a technique used to hit hard and soft strokes by shino.

PS: watch prince of tennis 81st episode

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> What's a mirage?

Click to collapse



Mirage is name of fighter jets made in france

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> What's a mirage?

Click to collapse



Mirage is a casino and hotel in Vegas

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mirage is a casino...

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mirage is a casino and hotel in Vegas
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



beat me to it...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Apex said:


> I thought you were leaving...

Click to collapse



Probably trying to get more attention..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> Mirage is a technique used to hit hard and soft strokes by shino.
> 
> PS: watch prince of tennis 81st episode
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











_akash said:


> Mirage is name of fighter jets made in france
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mirage is a casino and hotel in Vegas
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Quasimodem said:


> Mirage is a casino...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




4 responses. Not one was the answer I was hoping for. 
Although Deadly got the closest. 






shahrukhraza said:


> Probably trying to get more attention..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.png


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ichigo;39105728

 said:
			
		

> 4 responses. Not one was the answer I was hoping for.
> Although Deadly got the closest.

Click to collapse



A naturally occurring optical phenomenon in which light rays are bent to produce a displaced image of distant objects or the sky.


----------



## _akash (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> 4 responses. Not one was the answer I was hoping for.
> Although Deadly got the closest.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohh.
I forgot that you are 15. So most probably you havent stidied yet.

Have you seen something like (refer to image) this in summers on roads ?
The reflection thing on roads?
That effect is known as mirage.
See this image

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> Ohh.
> I forgot that you are 15. So most probably you havent stidied yet.
> 
> Have you seen something like (refer to image) this in summers on roads ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. That's not a mirage. That's called an illusion.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh. That's not a mirage. That's called an illusion.

Click to collapse





> A mirage is a naturally occurring optical phenomenon in which light rays are bent to produce a displaced image of distant objects or the sky. The word comes to English via the French mirage, from the Latin mirari, meaning "to look at, to wonder at". This is the same root as for "mirror" and "to admire".
> In contrast to a hallucination, a mirage is a real optical phenomenon which can be captured on camera, since light rays actually are refracted to form the false image at the observer's location. What the image appears to represent, however, is determined by the interpretive faculties of the human mind. For example, inferior images on land are very easily mistaken for the reflections from a small body of water.
> Mirages can be categorized as "inferior" (meaning lower), "superior" (meaning higher) and "Fata Morgana", one kind of superior mirage consisting of a series of unusually elaborate, vertically stacked images, which form one rapidly changing mirage.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*


So it's the exact same thing as an illusion or hallucination...


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Oh. That's not a mirage. That's called an illusion.

Click to collapse



Do you argue EVERY SINGLE point someone makes??


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> So it's the exact same thing as an illusion or hallucination...

Click to collapse



Neither :banghead:
Now stop trying to troll

_  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
—A. A. Milne _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Neither :banghead:
> Now stop trying to fail
> 
> _  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
> —A. A. Milne _

Click to collapse



FTFY



"If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> So it's the exact same thing as an illusion or hallucination...

Click to collapse



That's not an illusion, its caused by the changing properties of air.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Neither :banghead:
> Now stop trying to troll
> 
> _  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
> —A. A. Milne _

Click to collapse



Hey! I'm just trying to learn some new words here. Ok? 







QuantumFail said:


> FTFY
> "If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page

Click to collapse



One day you will beg to me. And on that day I shall laugh in your face.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Hey! I'm just trying to learn some new words here. Ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what a dictionary is for 

_  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
—A. A. Milne _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> That's what a dictionary is for
> 
> _  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
> —A. A. Milne _

Click to collapse



Who uses a dictionary these days.  Plus, they're so long, how am I supposed to find the desired alto?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Who uses a dictionary these days.  Plus, they're so long, how am I supposed to find the desired alto?

Click to collapse



Wow 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Who uses a dictionary these days.  Plus, they're so long, how am I supposed to find the desired alto?

Click to collapse



This comment is what's wrong with the world nowadays 





_  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
—A. A. Milne _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Lol guys I'm just kidding.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Lol guys I'm just kidding.

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Lol guys I'm just kidding.

Click to collapse



Must. Resist.  Urge. To. Ban 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Must. Resist.  Urge. To. Ban
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Why resist? Doooeeet

_  The third-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the majority. The second-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking with the minority. The first-rate mind is only happy when it is thinking.
—A. A. Milne _


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Must. Resist.  Urge. To. Ban
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Give in to it.
You know you want to....

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Must. Resist.  Urge. To. Ban
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Is it against the rule to joke?  Or did I do something else?


----------



## undercover (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Must. Resist.  Urge. To. Ban
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



You can go to church after that and have your sins cleansed. Doooooooo eeeeeeeeet. 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hai *waves*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Is it against the rule to joke?  Or did I do something else?

Click to collapse



Your fail trolling is not allowed here.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> Your fail trolling is not allowed here..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I found that out the hard way. Undercover really took advantage of me...

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> Your trolling is not allowed here..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who are you to tell me what I can or cannot do?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Android Pizza said:


> I found that out the hard way. Undercover really took advantage of me...
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I told him to stop doing that. 






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I told him to stop doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I said he took advantage of me, that's not quite what I meant...

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Android Pizza said:


> When I said he took advantage of me, that's not quite what I meant...
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## _akash (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Oh. That's not a mirage. That's called an illusion.

Click to collapse




Dont try to apply your old facts when you try to learn something new. you will go nowhere.

Sup frat.
Morning brothers and sisters
And also muffins if there are any
Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hey! How are you, guys? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 14, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Hey! How are you, guys?
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Terrible, and I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Soul reaper (Mar 14, 2013)

good aftrnoon from me
in a good mood today 
aloha muffins :laugh:


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Good morning/evening frattos 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Afternoon Frats


----------



## _akash (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Afternoon Frats

Click to collapse



Afternoon prawn.
When is your last exam?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Mar 14, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> good aftrnoon from me
> in a good mood today
> aloha muffins :laugh:

Click to collapse



Your sig, it's absolute b.s.

Also, pray enlighten with the details of the new class of seniour members..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



K.A. said:


> Your sig, it's absolute b.s.

Click to collapse



I just made myself a new one 



"If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page


----------



## K.A. (Mar 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I just made myself a new one
> 
> 
> 
> "If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page

Click to collapse



Stock unrooted, stock unrooted?
GTFO NAO!


----------



## Deadly (Mar 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I just made myself a new one
> 
> 
> 
> "If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page

Click to collapse



QuantumKernel O_O


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



K.A. said:


> Stock unrooted, stock unrooted?
> GTFO NAO!

Click to collapse



Lol. Rooting the mako on saturday







Deadly. said:


> QuantumKernel O_O

Click to collapse




Haven't thought of a better name yet 


"If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page


----------



## K.A. (Mar 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Lol. Rooting the mako on saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



K.A. said:


>

Click to collapse



Random KA is random



"If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Random KA is random
> 
> 
> 
> "If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



_akash said:


> Afternoon prawn.
> When is your last exam?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Done 
1 month holiday now


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Morning

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Done
> 1 month holiday now

Click to collapse



 i have to wait another 2 months... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Stereo8 said:


> i have to wait another 2 months...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Haha..
I am really excited  I haven't taken a break for the last full year


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Done
> 1 month holiday now

Click to collapse



1 month break?! Do you get 3 months off in summer too?


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

We do.... This thread really is dead... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Long time no talk friends 
How is everyone?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TonyStark (Mar 14, 2013)

Does Apex live here any longer...


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



TonyStark said:


> Does Apex live here any longer...

Click to collapse



No he flutters by once in a blue moon

How's you, how are you getting on with the hox? 

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Long time no talk friends
> How is everyone?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sup Axis! How art thou?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Sup Axis! How art thou?

Click to collapse



I'm doing alright. How about yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



TonyStark said:


> Does Apex live here any longer...

Click to collapse



Yep..
And...Congrats on being a mod man



Ichigo said:


> 1 month break?! Do you get 3 months off in summer too?

Click to collapse



1 month break when one class finishes. I just finished my 10th( oh ya )
3 month break during summer
2 weeks break during winter


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 14, 2013)

What it do frat?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm doing alright. How about yourself?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Good. Just arguing with my brother. My grandma gave us a Acer aspire laptop. I want it, because my brother already owns a laptop, but he is being selfish. I even spent 8 hours fixing the thing.  All I have is a desktop on my ground that has like 256 mb ram. Oh well...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm doing alright. How about yourself?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey axis 







Quasimodem said:


> What it do frat?

Click to collapse



Enjoying my first day of freedom


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Hey axis
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you guys get a long summer break too? How does it work there.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Good. Just arguing with my brother. My grandma gave us a Acer aspire laptop. I want it, because my brother already owns a laptop, but he is being selfish. I even spent 8 hours fixing the thing.  All I have is a desktop on my ground that has like 256 mb ram. Oh well...

Click to collapse



Lol so lay claim to that thing. Hide and use it without him knowing. 







Prawesome said:


> Hey axis
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How's it going man?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> What it do frat?

Click to collapse



It does good.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol so lay claim to that thing. Hide and use it without him knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He already passworded it out. Not that that can stop me. He just takes it and uses it. I can't argue, because my mom won't listen. I would just beat it from him, but then he'd complain to my mom. All he uses it for is anime. Literally. He spends all his time sitting in his room watching anime. And I mean that literally. All of his time... All of it. Watching anime... Anime.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Do you guys get a long summer break too? How does it work there.

Click to collapse



Just 2 posts above yours..







Axis_Drummer said:


> How's it going man?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Great. Absolutely great


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Just 2 posts above yours..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lucky. We get 3 month summer break, 1 week spring, 1 week thanksgiving, and 2.5 week winter...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Joseph your Tapatalk is spamming us again :what:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> It does good.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO, you deserve it. And, your mom is doing stuff again? Must be pretty tough.

Anyway, how old is your brother? And, just use the System Administrator to make his account Limited, and make a new admin account for yourself, and password the System Administrator, and obviously yours. Pm if you need further guidance.

I had a multi quote but the xda app....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 14, 2013)

Put a BIOS PW, HD PW, and Windows PW...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> My nick used to be Babydoll
> So BD= short for Babydoll
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ah OK thanks. Just realised we've never talked.. Xd






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Do it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Morning everybody
> ...

Click to collapse




You look like ChifzReloaded (Ryan Scott) xd






undercover said:


> Just need an I and L now.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse




LOL






Deadly. said:


> Now you only need c & kiykwim
> @muffin king.. we have some potential new muffins in house.
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse




LOL


 Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Anyone here with an HTC one X international?!? Need help asap

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> Anyone here with an HTC one X international?!? Need help asap
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What?

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> What?
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Okay. He flashed an AOKP based rom, and flashed boot.img. Everything worked. Today he wanted to flash Carbon. Flashed with boot.img, phone does not boot. Power it off, and it does not even show any signs of life. No connection to PC

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

USB brick possibly. And, who is he?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> Okay. He flashed an AOKP based rom, and flashed boot.img. Everything worked. Today he wanted to flash Carbon. Flashed with boot.img, phone does not boot. Power it off, and it does not even show any signs of life. No connection to PC
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok.
Two things
What hboot is he on
And did he
Fastboot erase cache after flashing the boot.img?

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Ok.
> Two things
> What hboot is he on
> And did he
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not know, and he did not erase cache, but he can not get into fastboot

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Also, please link me to the Rom he flashed

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Also, please link me to the Rom he flashed
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse




http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149747
Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2149747

Click to collapse



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2
Taken directly from carbon rom thread:
I'm not updating my hboot - Which means I'm still using the older kernel from pabx.. If you have an updated hboot, you can update the kernle by pushing the boot.img and modules found in /system/lib/hw - I will porbably sort out a flashable.zip when I can..


Lots of thanks and respect to pabx, for letting me use his device tree, kernel, all his modules and helping me to get it boot / everything working!! Much Appreciation

THIS MEANS - ANY HBOOT!!!

As with all 4.2 ROMs, if you want to go back to 4.1 ROMs can be tricky... taken directy from pabx's thread


Please let me know if you have trouble with this, or join #liquids on IRC ￼


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2
> Taken directly from carbon rom thread:
> I'm not updating my hboot - Which means I'm still using the older kernel from pabx.. If you have an updated hboot, you can update the kernle by pushing the boot.img and modules found in /system/lib/hw - I will porbably sort out a flashable.zip when I can..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So that means he will have to flash the boot.img from a kernel? Or am I totally wrong?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

He may need to push the modules. But if he can't boot into fastboot....
I'd try figuring out which main version he has and try an ruu. Barring that. You might try the irc channel for carbon it call HTC.
If it doesn't boot his options may be limited

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> He may need to push the modules. But if he can't boot into fastboot....
> I'd try figuring out which main version he has and try an ruu. Barring that. You might try the irc channel for carbon it call HTC.
> If it doesn't boot his options may be limited
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think our goal now is to get him into bootloader and recovery so he can flash the boot.img of a working rom and then flash a working rom in recovery

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> So that means he will have to flash the boot.img from a kernel? Or am I totally wrong?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



technically the boot.img contains part of the kernel. The modules are the other part
(This is why HTC with no S-off sucks, kids)
He would have to flash the updated boot.img IF HE HAD an updated hboot.then push the modules via the instructions in what I just quoted.
Randomly flashing things is never a good idea. He should've known what hboot he was on prior to doing any of this.
But if it doesn't boot, and he can't get into fastboot. His options may be limited

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> You look like ChifzReloaded (Ryan Scott) xd
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well hey there my Bff 

I won't argue with that 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> I think our goal now is to get him into bootloader and recovery so he can flash the boot.img of a working rom and then flash a working rom in recovery
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well if you can boot into bootloader why not just run an ruu?
But if he can boot into bootloader there's an option for fastboot.
Lemme boot into mine real quick so I can give you the exact steps
(Yeah, I'm on ics it's been awhile since I've booted into the bootloader)
'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Well if you can boot into bootloader why not just run an ruu?
> But if he can boot into bootloader there's an option for fastboot.
> Lemme boot into mine real quick so I can give you the exact steps
> (Yeah, I'm on ics it's been awhile since I've booted into the bootloader)
> ...

Click to collapse



He got into bootloader. Helping him flash back to prev rom now

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> He got into bootloader. Helping him flash back to prev rom now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



K. The bootloader puts you in fastboot. So...he should be okay then

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> K. The bootloader puts you in fastboot. So...he should be okay then
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Wtf. When he tries to flash boot.img, he gets a message saying "too low battery" or something

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I just watched some idiot try to go super sand or some sht.. 

2 questions.. What the hell is that? And what the hell is this world coming to?.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I just watched some idiot try to go super sand or some sht..
> 
> 2 questions.. What the hell is that? And what the hell is this world coming to?..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know the answer to no.1 but no.2 is obvious, degrading brains


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> Wtf. When he tries to flash boot.img, he gets a message saying "too low battery" or something
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He needs to charge his phone. Hold on and I'll link you to a way to do it if it won't charge powered off

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*






_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Infinity: try this if he's stuck in fastboot
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26192390

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well hey there my Bff
> 
> I won't argue with that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How's it going buddy?
And, I hope the real Ryan gets better..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Infinity: try this if he's stuck in fastboot
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26192390
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Ninja post

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Ninja post
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



Saw original xd

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Saw original xd
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's still around just posted on wrong thread 

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> It's still around just posted on wrong thread
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



Which thread?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Which thread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You'll have to figure it out 

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Ninja post
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



Why you do that? :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Why you do that? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why not?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> You'll have to figure it out
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



Awww man.

BD, throw a brick at this guy! He's a meanie!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Why you do that? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Posted it in wrong thread, saw you pic and didn't read thread title :sly:

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Posted it in wrong thread, saw you pic and didn't read thread title :sly:
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Evening all

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Evening all
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Evening. You doing good?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I'm okay. Tired, still working a short term job and looking for full time work.

Also wanting to kick people for complaining about plastic on just announced SGS4. Plastic is an excellent choice for a mobile device, better for drops and heat dissipation.

How's farm life in Ohio?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm okay. Tired, still working a short term job and looking for full time work.
> 
> Also wanting to kick people for complaining about plastic on just announced SGS4. Plastic is an excellent choice for a mobile device, better for drops and heat dissipation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Currently, terrible. Life just get's worse and worse. But seriously, how the heck does a miniature spikey plastic ball smash 3" glass?!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Currently, terrible. Life just get's worse and worse. But seriously, how the heck does a miniature spikey plastic ball smash 3" glass?!

Click to collapse



I know not what you speak of, so I'll hypothesize with extreme velocity or a jousting stick.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> The code word for spam is now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^History made.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ^^^History made.

Click to collapse



Tbh this 'maps' sent me on a wild goose chase earlier, i didn't find your post. But for once, i was smart enough to deduce what it meant.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Tbh this 'maps' sent me on a wild goose chase earlier, i didn't find your post. But for once, i was smart enough to deduce what it meant.

Click to collapse



Lol. I think we trolled odie about it once...  Good times.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol. I think we trolled odie about it once...  Good times.

Click to collapse



And i went back and read the geography troll too earlier.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> 900 pages
> 10 posts a page
> 900*10=900?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



And here's where I lost all respect for my math skill. :silly:/ You guys were meanies to me! 

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> And i went back and read the geography troll too earlier.

Click to collapse



Ah. That was soooo much fun.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And here's where I lost all respect for my math skill. :silly:/ You guys were meanies to me!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao! If you're bored, i know you are. Find me a nice pic for my avatar. No animes.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Lmao! If you're bored, i know you are. Find me a nice pic for my avatar. No animes.

Click to collapse



No anime?! Screw that man!


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No anime?! Screw that man!

Click to collapse



Anime for avatars are lame.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Anime for avatars are lame.

Click to collapse



Oh. So that's how you're gonna play it? Well, in more skip and I may just have to ban you. You have 1 day.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh. So that's how you're gonna play it? Well, in more skip and I may just have to ban you. You have 1 day.

Click to collapse









Then there's this guy with "I'm neither Goku nor Vegeta. I'm Gogeta!" in his signature. Who the bloody hell cares!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Then there's this guy with "I'm neither Goku nor Vegeta. I'm Gogeta!" in his signature. Who the bloody hell cares!!

Click to collapse



"I am the hope of the Universe. I am the answer to all living things who cry out for peace. I am protector of the innocent. I am the light in the darkness. I am truth... ally to good, nightmare to you!"


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> "I am the hope of the Universe. I am the answer to all living things who cry out for peace. I am protector of the innocent. I am the light in the darkness. I am truth... ally to good, nightmare to you!"

Click to collapse



You just made that up.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> You have inspired me to go further in life. I just hope that one day I could be as cool as you. Thank you, master. I devote myself to your ways. Teach me, oh wise one, that I may one day became like you. Raise me, that I  may be the child of the prophecy. Train me, that I may defend those who cannot defend themselves.

Click to collapse



FTFY 
As you can see, I'm extremely bored.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> FTFY
> As you can see, I'm extremely bored.

Click to collapse




Do something constructive then. You still have the option of finding me an avatar.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Do something constructive then. You still have the option of finding me an avatar.

Click to collapse



Anime avatar? Here. I'll do some spontaneous creative writing. Hold on a minute.

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

Jake was always an ordinary kid. He enjoyed the fine things in life. Never mind. This is boring.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Anime avatar? Here. I'll do some spontaneous creative writing. Hold on a minute.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------
> 
> Jake was always an ordinary kid. He enjoyed the fine things in life. Never mind. This is boring.

Click to collapse



Operation Thread Killing has commenced.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Operation Thread Killing has commenced.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me a story?! Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## _Variable (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hai #waves like the pope#

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Lol. I think we trolled odie about it once...  Good times.

Click to collapse



Wonder where that fellow is nowadays..







roofrider said:


> Then there's this guy with "I'm neither Goku nor Vegeta. I'm Gogeta!" in his signature. Who the bloody hell cares!!

Click to collapse



Oh, that Guy is pure nonsense, the whole of X8 OT is, tbh


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Wonder where that fellow is nowadays..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







"If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page 


There are a couple decent guys in there. 
Sgt. Meow for example


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



QuantumFoam said:


> "If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page
> 
> 
> There are a couple decent guys in there.
> Sgt. Meow for example

Click to collapse



He, cas, rohin
Only guys there who were actually good. Rest are immature children whose brain didn't grow up with them


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> He, cas, rohin
> Only guys there who were actually good. Rest are immature children whose brain didn't grow up with them

Click to collapse



Chris and Andrew too 



"If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page


----------



## cascabel (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

ohai prawn and qf and everyone. sup? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> He, cas, rohin
> Only guys there who were actually good. Rest are immature children whose brain didn't grow up with them

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



RohinZaraki said:


> View attachment 1806672
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



i'm asian and i find that disturbing. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



cascabel said:


> i'm asian and i find that disturbing.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Imposter 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i'm asian and i find that disturbing.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



He's Asian too.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> He's Asian too.

Click to collapse



I'm Asian too  ! Three Asians in one thread....what are the odds

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Well, with that population... Odds are in favour. Now 3 Lithuanians in one thread, that would be unusual. 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



cascabel said:


> ohai prawn and qf and everyone. sup?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Absent cassiebella is absent







undercover said:


> Well, with that population... Odds are in favour. Now 3 Lithuanians in one thread, that would be unusual.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse




Make that four of us 


"If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> He's Asian too.

Click to collapse



You were supposed to tell me a freaking bed time story, jerk!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hey frat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> You were supposed to tell me a freaking bed time story, jerk!

Click to collapse



http://slay.me/joke-of-the-day/dead-camels-arent-much-fun

Here read this and go nanite :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, now adays XDA does harlem shake too:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hey cas, rohin, jeff and fred


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hey guys ! Finally weekend!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 15, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey guys ! Finally weekend!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



it's still friday here,
screw you weekdays


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> it's still friday here,
> screw you weekdays

Click to collapse



Friday (night, anyway) is the beginning of the weekend.....

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Friday (night, anyway) is the beginning of the weekend.....
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



for lucky people that is,
i like to stay up late without my pants on during days off


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Hey cas, rohin, jeff and fred

Click to collapse



What's up brother 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Hey cas, rohin, jeff and fred

Click to collapse



Langostino? 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Langostino?
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Fake lobster???

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Langostino?
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



ole'


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> for lucky people that is,
> i like to stay up late without my pants on during days off

Click to collapse









'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Omg so pissed right now...

The rage inside must leave.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Omg so pissed right now...
> 
> The rage inside must leave.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Find a stuffed animal. Beat the sh*t out of it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Omg so pissed right now...
> 
> The rage inside must leave.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Get a job.....

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up brother
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am good. Hows it going in your side? 







M_T_M said:


> Langostino?
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Er...-_- I have no idea what you are talking about

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Find a stuffed animal. Beat the sh*t out of it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Or..
Get a sofa/Beat the sht out of the pillow/Jump on your sofa/Keep on swearinf


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 15, 2013)

Time to port MIUI to FXP210


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

DELETE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Or..
> Get a sofa/Beat the sht out of the pillow/Jump on your sofa/Keep on swearinf

Click to collapse



Stop spamming the thread prawesome 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Stop spamming the thread prawesome
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Xda app..I am mad at it. I will be back after I follow the above said procedure


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> I am good. Hows it going in your side?

Click to collapse



Work :banghead:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> DELETE

Click to collapse



go drunk prawn, go drunk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> go drunk prawn, go drunk

Click to collapse



I am not going to go drunk anytime soon  
I hate alcohol/alcoholics


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> I am not going to go drunk anytime soon
> I hate alcohol/alcoholics

Click to collapse



Sure you do.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am not going to go drunk anytime soon
> I hate alcohol/alcoholics

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Find a stuffed animal. Beat the sh*t out of it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks bff. However, I love my stuffed animals.. 







M_T_M said:


> Get a job.....
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



I'm too young.

I really want to rage and start swearing here... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I really want to rage and start swearing here...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I really want to rage and start swearing here...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think I am going to want to press the report button then


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Poor stuffed animals... I love stuffed animals...  

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> How old are you?

Click to collapse



Old enough to know that post was plain cruel and inhuman

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Highly inappropriate. Kidding or not.
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Thanks BD ..


----------



## Archer (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, that was uncalled for.  Keep it a bit friendlier please or people will get offended.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Archer said:


> Yeah, that was uncalled for.  Keep it a bit friendlier please or people will get offended.

Click to collapse



Ohai Archer. Thanks, btw.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 15, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, now adays XDA does harlem shake too:

Click to collapse



Dude!! Nice effort. That's cool.
I've not seen a website do that until now. Would love to see a longer version! :thumbup:



Ichigo said:


> You were supposed to tell me a freaking bed time story, jerk!

Click to collapse






Wolf Pup said:


> Omg so pissed right now...
> The rage inside must leave.

Click to collapse



I prefer to scream when driving a bike, but screaming with the helmet on is not very wise though.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Ohai Archer. Thanks, btw.

Click to collapse



Dafuq happened?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Dafuq happened?

Click to collapse



Babies...

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

Awesome study hall. One student was trying to make a paper airplane. Then the teacher came over and told him he was doing it wrong. Then he got some paper and began making his own. Then some seniors began making some. And now airplanes area flying all across the room. XD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Babies...

Click to collapse



Yea Lol 

I guess people get offended to easy around here. I'm a father and I bet whomever reported me doesn't even have a kid. But whatever...

Could have asked me to delete it not report it to a mod but whatever I gets that how u roll. Ive never reported anyone and I never would unless it was needed. Hall monitors I tell ya 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea Lol
> 
> I guess people get offended to easy around here. I'm a father and I bet whomever reported me doesn't even have a kid. But whatever...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ima just say this and then subject will be dropped...that comment came from a parent (you in this case) 
/thatisall

@everyone... think before posting!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Ima just say this and then subject will be dropped...that comment came from a parent (you in this case)
> /thatisall
> 
> @everyone... think before posting!!

Click to collapse



Lemme ask u this so sexual comments are all good but a joke is isn't? 

I'm a great father BTW that I don't see should be commented on either 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lemme ask u this so sexual comments are all good but a joke is isn't?
> 
> I'm a great father BTW that I don't see should be commented on either
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Let's drop it mate. Keep on having fun and don;t let this issue become a burden.

Cheers,


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Let's drop it mate. Keep on having fun and don;t let this issue become a burden.
> 
> Cheers,

Click to collapse



Agreed :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lemme ask u this so sexual comments are all good but a joke is isn't?
> 
> I'm a great father BTW that I don't see should be commented on either
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whoa. What happened?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Whoa. What happened?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Shoosh child, quiet when grown ups are taking. 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Shoosh child, quiet when grown ups are taking.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



I just wanted to know.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Shoosh child, quiet when grown ups are taking.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Hey be nice to my bff. If he wants to talk he can 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> I just wanted to know.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nothing bro its been dropped. U haven't missed anything.

So u feeling better now?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Damn people, cheer up..... :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I just wanted to know.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nothing bro its been dropped. U haven't missed anything.

So u feeling better now?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*







_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



Same cat as in my avatar 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hai frat..

I love cats...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> Hai frat..
> 
> I love cats...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So do I. Unfortunately I've watched many die.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> So do I. Unfortunately I've watched many die.

Click to collapse



My cat died also.. It was the fattest, cutest, awesomest cat EVER.
Oh and it had some nice shades. 





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> My cat died also.. It was the fattest, cutest, awesomest cat EVER.
> Oh and it had some nice shades.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








this was my little labrador pup at 3 years old 

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> this was my little labrador pup at 3 years old
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



Wow.. Nice.

But that's not so little now is it?
Lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> Wow.. Nice.
> 
> But that's not so little now is it?
> Lol
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should have seen him after he filled out,  i had him put down late last year due to cancer and he weighed over 60 kilos

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> this was my little labrador pup at 3 years old
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



I love Labradors! 
My Caseydog (yes, Caseydog) was a Labrador retriever/chow mix. One of the most awesome dogs to ever walk the planet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> You should have seen him after he filled out,  i had him put down late last year due to cancer and he weighed over 60 kilos
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> I love Labradors!
> My Caseydog (yes, Caseydog) was a Labrador retriever/chow mix. One of the most awesome dogs to ever walk the planet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



It's tough, ive had dogs for nearly 30 years.  This last six months or so workout one has been, strange 

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> It's tough, ive had dogs for nearly 30 years.  This last six months or so workout one has been, strange
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



I lost Casey in May 2010. I haven't had another dog since. 
It is weird (even still) without a dog around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I can't stand dogs.  Idk why. I just can't stand them.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> You should have seen him after he filled out,  i had him put down late last year due to cancer and he weighed over 60 kilos
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry.. Losing pets... It's just so.. Hard.



But 60 kilos!? 
That is crazy!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> My cat died also.. It was the fattest, cutest, awesomest cat EVER.
> Oh and it had some nice shades.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that's one cool cat 

Sorry to hear bout him passing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> I'm so sorry.. Losing pets... It's just so.. Hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My very has never seen a pedigree labrador that big 

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> this was my little labrador pup at 3 years old
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



Omg bro he's a pup 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> You should have seen him after he filled out,  i had him put down late last year due to cancer and he weighed over 60 kilos
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



 I'm sorry 

He was beautiful 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

This is what my cat looks like. This is just a random pic from the web, btw.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> This is what my cat looks like. This is just a random pic from the web, btw.

Click to collapse



Ahhh white kitties love em 

I have another cat he's a big cat black and white and his name is Jack. A tuxedo kitty 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Now that's one cool cat
> 
> Sorry to hear bout him passing
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup...







jugg1es said:


> My very has never seen a pedigree labrador that big
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



That makes you one happy unique pet owner!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sorry I've been gone guys... My WiFi went out

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> My very has never seen a pedigree labrador that big
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse







Caseydog! 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

My summer goal: Learn to do a backflip, frontflip, and other types of flips.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My summer goal: Learn to do a backflip, frontflip, and other types of flips.

Click to collapse



I tried to do a backflip onto my couch once and knee'd myself in the nose...  :silly::silly:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My summer goal: Learn to do a backflip, frontflip, and other types of flips.

Click to collapse



What about thus flip - :flipoff2: ?


----------



## undercover (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



KidCarter93 said:


> What about thus flip - :flipoff2: ?

Click to collapse



Holy mother of...! 

I didn't know this one. That's going in my sig 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> I tried to do a backflip onto my couch once and knee'd myself in the nose...  :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Lol. After learning flips I'll have to work on balance. I need perfect balance.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Holy mother of...!
> 
> I didn't know this one. That's going in my sig
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's been pretty handy in a few situations  :flipoff:


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



KidCarter93 said:


> It's been pretty handy in a few situations  :flipoff:

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35491035


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35491035

Click to collapse



I didn't know there was that many 
I only knew a few of them :what:


----------



## _Variable (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hello all!

Happy Caturday!

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Happy Caturday!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's Friday.


----------



## undercover (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> It's Friday.

Click to collapse



Saturday.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Friday.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Friday.

Click to collapse



Saturday here 

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> Saturday here
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



Friday here.


----------



## undercover (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Friday.

Click to collapse






Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



undercover said:


> View attachment 1808091
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



..


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Friday :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Friday :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And who rattled your cage 

_ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.” 
― Oscar Wilde _


----------



## _Variable (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Saturday

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jugg1es said:


> And who rattled your cage
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



Wahhhh??? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey be nice to my bff. If he wants to talk he can
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup. Ty




Ichigo said:


> I can't stand dogs.  Idk why. I just can't stand them.

Click to collapse



Same




jugg1es said:


> this was my little labrador pup at 3 years old
> 
> _ “We are all in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars.”
> ― Oscar Wilde _

Click to collapse



Cool.

Can also see Dylan tat a bit XD.

@everyone sorry to those who lost a pet
@bd he looks kinda human.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yup. Ty
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He liked to smile. He was a happy dog. 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> He liked to smile. He was a happy dog.
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



Ah. Cool. I got chased by dogs once... What a disaster.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 16, 2013)

my dog, sausage


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> my dog, sausage

Click to collapse



Hi sausage! 


So cute




SpiritFyre said:


> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Pretty dog!

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> my dog, sausage

Click to collapse



When I see your dog all I wanna do is scratch his belly. :garfield:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Heres my 2 kittehs Cairo and Jack. Ill take a pic of my sons turtle Tuck in a bit.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

May I present to u Tuck the tortoise. He just woke up so he's just looking around. He digs himself a hole and sleeps in it every night.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Heres my 2 kittehs Cairo and Jack. Ill take a pic of my sons turtle Tuck in a bit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aww... they look so cute!! Especially the creme colored one! And Jack is definitely a tuxedo cat... Only in appearance it seems :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> Aww... they look so cute!! Especially the creme colored one! And Jack is definitely a tuxedo cat... Only in appearance it seems :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They are like best friends. The cuddle and stuff its so cute. The creme colored one Cairo he is such a lover and a pure lap cat. Jack the tuxedo one he likes his "me" time but still very loving and has the loudest purr box I've ever heard.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

This just became a pet thread 

Cute pets guys..


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> This just became a pet thread
> 
> Cute pets guys..

Click to collapse



You can be the thread's family pet!  You shall be a dat(cat+dog hybrid) named snugglepuss.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> You can be the thread's family pet!  You shall be a dat(cat+dog hybrid) named snugglepuss.

Click to collapse



Dat the snugglepuss 

Sent from my Sexy Nexi 4 via Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Nanuk there my Malmute weighs 135 lbs

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> They are like best friends. The cuddle and stuff its so cute. The creme colored one Cairo he is such a lover and a pure lap cat. Jack the tuxedo one he likes his "me" time but still very loving and has the loudest purr box I've ever heard.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow that is so awesome!! Since my cat was the only one in the house she didn't have anybody to play (that was her own kind at least!).. So when we left the house for sometime and then came back she would like practically stick to us!! 

Good times...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 16, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Nanuk there my Malmute weighs 135 lbs
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Nice! I know he/she's not a husky but seems to be related. Huskies have always fascinated me.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> Wow that is so awesome!! Since my cat was the only one in the house she didn't have anybody to play (that was her own kind at least!).. So when we left the house for sometime and then came back she would like practically stick to us!!
> 
> Good times...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like cats like that  I had one named Belle I owned at my parents house who passed who was like that. She was attached to me since I was a baby as she was born like 6 weeks after me and took to me as a baby. People used to tell my mom cats were bad to have around babies but Belle was always around me. She was kinda mean to some people though lol but not till when she was older... 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> Nanuk there my Malmute weighs 135 lbs
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Wow I bet he's really strong too

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

We have barn kittens every year. They're so cute. But, they hardly ever make it through winter. Last kitten I saw was back in early Jan. It was in the barn where they keep the tractors. It wouldn't stop meowing. It was probably cold and hungry. I tried to catch it, but then it ran away, only to come back and meow a few minutes later...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I like cats like that  I had one named Belle I owned at my parents house who passed who was like that. She was attached to me since I was a baby as she was born like 6 weeks after me and took to me as a baby. People used to tell my mom cats were bad to have around babies but Belle was always around me. She was kinda mean to some people though lol but not till when she was older...
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow thats really amazing! I just love how cats are so affectionate to their owners! But if other people come......

Oh and my friends cat's name is belle also lol! 







Ichigo said:


> We have barn kittens every year. They're so cute. But, they hardly ever make it through winter. Last kitten I saw was back in early Jan. It was in the barn where they keep the tractors. It wouldn't stop meowing. It was probably cold and hungry. I tried to catch it, but then it ran away, only to come back and meow a few minutes later...

Click to collapse



You should have just put some food at the place where he was meowing!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> You can be the thread's family pet!  You shall be a dat(cat+dog hybrid) named snugglepuss.

Click to collapse



I thought I was the Family Pet. Oh, I'm not in the family..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> We have barn kittens every year. They're so cute. But, they hardly ever make it through winter. Last kitten I saw was back in early Jan. It was in the barn where they keep the tractors. It wouldn't stop meowing. It was probably cold and hungry. I tried to catch it, but then it ran away, only to come back and meow a few minutes later...

Click to collapse



You're a barn kitten. 

What's up, Josie and the pussyfrat?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Itchgo cream pawned 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39218098


Also, hey guys.. guess I haven't posted here today, lol..butthats because of my insecure feeling of not having a pet


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Itchgo cream pawned
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39218098
> 
> 
> Also, hey guys.. guess I haven't posted here today, lol..butthats because of my insecure feeling of not having a pet

Click to collapse



Self promotion. 

Oh and fail

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

You screwed him.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Itchgo cream pawned
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39218098
> 
> 
> Also, hey guys.. guess I haven't posted here today, lol..butthats because of my insecure feeling of not having a pet

Click to collapse



You really got me!  If only I were a saiyan!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sorry I have not been active. Out of town until tomorrow, and EDGE data fricking sucks! But, I have bought a ****load of games with the Steam app, so I have some installing to do when I get home 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 16, 2013)

who has or has had an x8?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



InfinityFTW said:


> Sorry I have not been active. Out of town until tomorrow, and EDGE data fricking sucks! But, I have bought a ****load of games with the Steam app, so I have some installing to do when I get home
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sup frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD! You doing good? I am currently trying to learn how to do a backflip... I'm going to snap my neck.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frat!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> Frat!!!

Click to collapse



I'm the only one here. Everybody else went to go see a movie...


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm the only one here. Everybody else went to go see a movie...

Click to collapse



Jessica / Joseph / Urahara / Ichigo!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> I'm the only one here. Everybody else went to go see a movie...

Click to collapse



Time to stop posting.  Go watch a movie yourself 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Hey BD! You doing good? I am currently trying to learn how to do a backflip... I'm going to snap my neck.

Click to collapse



Meh. I'm okay
Don't break your neck. 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Time to stop posting.  Go watch a movie yourself
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



But Spring Breakers hasn't come out in theaters yet...



        Joking, joking 



---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Jessica / Joseph / Urahara / Ichigo!!!

Click to collapse



Those are my names!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 17, 2013)

All my donkey pictures were deleted...  :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> Jessica / Joseph / Urahara / Ichigo!!!

Click to collapse



Those are my names.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm the only one here. Everybody else went to go see a movie...

Click to collapse



if you had more crediblility of being a girl,
i'd gladly go to the movies with you, 
(considering you'll pay for the tickets, it's gladly ok with me)


----------



## werked (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> All my donkey pictures were deleted...  :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Post them again?? 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> if you had more crediblility of being a girl,
> i'd gladly go to the movies with you,
> (considering you'll pay for the tickets, it's gladly ok with me)

Click to collapse



Don't you live in the Philippines?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Don't you live in the Philippines?

Click to collapse



sometimes i do,
sometimes i don't,

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




werked said:


> post them again??
> 
> "peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ thomas jefferson

Click to collapse



it will never be the same


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> All my donkey pictures were deleted...  :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Donkey pics??? I missed them 

Sent from my Sexy Nexi 4 via Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



werked said:


> Post them again??
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



It doesn't work that way. It just doesn't...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Donkey pics??? I missed them
> 
> Sent from my Sexy Nexi 4 via Tapatalk

Click to collapse



me too


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> me too

Click to collapse



It was in the brony thread if I am thinking correct.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It was in the brony thread if I am thinking correct.

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



So we must have missed something Jay and Silent Bob epic :banghead: 

Sent from my Sexy Nexi 4 via Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 17, 2013)

Josie and the Pussyfrat!

How's life been?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Josie and the Pussyfrat!
> 
> How's life been?

Click to collapse



i've seen worse,

how's life as a doctor?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i've seen worse,
> 
> how's life as a doctor?

Click to collapse



It's fun, but hectic... I'm doing the surgery rotation, and my unit's junior resident has some health issues, so us interns have to make up for him...

Most days end at 7/8 pm, with me being too tired to study...
But I'm changing units soon, so I hope that'll bring me some relief.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It's fun, but hectic... I'm doing the surgery rotation, and my unit's junior resident has some health issues, so us interns have to make up for him...
> 
> Most days end at 7/8 pm, with me being too tired to study...
> But I'm changing units soon, so I hope that'll bring me some relief.

Click to collapse



i wonder what it feels like touching someone else's spleen,
so it's still an internship? not the actual doc house stuff we see in movies,

anyways,
good luck my friend,
you are today's true hero,
for saving lives and protecting them


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Quasimodem said:


> Jessica / Joseph / Urahara / Ichigo!!!

Click to collapse



Epic :thumbup:







Quasimodem said:


> All my donkey pictures were deleted...  :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



But itchgo still has a profile pic?


----------



## hoaxdream (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

greetings to everyone.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Epic :thumbup:
> 
> But itchgo still has a profile pic?

Click to collapse



indeed,
a itchy profile pic


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> indeed,
> a donkey face as profile pic

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



It's too late, I've reserved the donkey avatar...


----------



## Deadly (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Don't you think we gave him enough sh.t about "it" and other things? I mean its been so many days after his Jessica episode.. and I get why we do.. its just as a joke.. but I feel it should stop.. Joseph has taken enough for his deed.. so I say lets cut some slack for him... he never complained.. he was a good sport.. even when he was at receiving end.. so its enough jokes on him about it I feel.. we should stop calling him names.. well that's how I feel..


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Don't you think we gave him enough sh.t about "it" and other things? I mean its been so many days after his Jessica episode.. and I get why we do.. its just as a joke.. but I feel it should stop.. Joseph has taken enough for his deed.. so I say lets cut some slack for him... he never complained.. he was a good sport.. even when he was at receiving end.. so its enough jokes on him about it I feel.. we should stop calling him names.. well that's how I feel..

Click to collapse



Arr, yeh're defensive today, matey!

Also, I see Quasi has revealed his true identity.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 17, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Arr, yeh're defensive today, matey!
> 
> Also, I see Quasi has revealed his true identity.

Click to collapse



Shhhh!  I try to stay low on the interwebz...


----------



## Deadly (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Arr, yeh're defensive today, matey!
> 
> Also, I see Quasi has revealed his true identity.

Click to collapse



lol, no... I was feeling it from some time.. I even talked about this with you and QF.. just popped up in my mind when I saw prawns post

And hi there to guy who doesn't talk to me on gtalk or WA anymore :sly::sly:



Quasimodem said:


> Shhhh!  I try to stay low on the interwebz...

Click to collapse



you mean stay "high" only in real life?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> lol, no... I was feeling it from some time.. I even talked about this with you and QF.. just popped up in my mind when I saw prawns post
> 
> And hi there to guy who doesn't talk to me on gtalk or WA anymore :sly::sly:

Click to collapse



A taunt!
Well I shall respond to it by not responding.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> A taunt!
> Well I shall respond to it by not responding.

Click to collapse



:sly::sly:
I'm gonna make you respond


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> Don't you think we gave him enough sh.t about "it" and other things? I mean its been so many days after his Jessica episode.. and I get why we do.. its just as a joke.. but I feel it should stop.. Joseph has taken enough for his deed.. so I say lets cut some slack for him... he never complained.. he was a good sport.. even when he was at receiving end.. so its enough jokes on him about it I feel.. we should stop calling him names.. well that's how I feel..

Click to collapse



-_-
I have been throwing jokes at him for a long time now.. He knows I am joking, unlike some others who purposefully taunt him :sly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Don't you think we gave him enough sh.t about "it" and other things? I mean its been so many days after his Jessica episode.. and I get why we do.. its just as a joke.. but I feel it should stop.. Joseph has taken enough for his deed.. so I say lets cut some slack for him... he never complained.. he was a good sport.. even when he was at receiving end.. so its enough jokes on him about it I feel.. we should stop calling him names.. well that's how I feel..

Click to collapse



so she is a he,
i knew my manly senses were correct,
sorry,
but i never knew until you spoke of it



Quasimodem said:


> Shhhh!  I try to stay low on the interwebz...

Click to collapse



you look cute for a pony


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> so she is a he,
> i knew my manly senses were correct,
> sorry,
> but i never knew until you spoke of it
> ...

Click to collapse



Ponies suck...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> -_-
> I have been throwing jokes at him for a long time now.. He knows I am joking, unlike some others who purposefully taunt him :sly:

Click to collapse



it's the same ratio how people make jokes on you crustacean,

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Ponies suck...

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> it's the same ratio how people make jokes on you crustacean,
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Lol..yep..And I never take offense..pretty sure Joseph can take more considering what he has been through...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol..yep..And I never take offense..pretty sure Joseph can take more considering what he has been through...

Click to collapse



well i admire the guy's spirit of being a good sport


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> well i admire the guy's spirit of being a good sport

Click to collapse



Same


----------



## Deadly (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> -_-
> I have been throwing jokes at him for a long time now.. He knows I am joking, unlike some others who purposefully taunt him :sly:

Click to collapse



i know prawn.. as i said, i just remembered due to your post.. so said it.. it wasnt pointing at you.. but all or anyone who calls "it"





deathnotice01 said:


> so she is a he,
> i knew my manly senses were correct,
> sorry,
> but i never knew until you spoke of it
> ...

Click to collapse



ya, you missed a lot in your absence 




deathnotice01 said:


> it's the same ratio how people make jokes on you crustacean

Click to collapse



the ratio isn't same.. prawn is prawn .. you shouldn't compare calling prawn as a joke you know..






Prawesome said:


> Lol..yep..And I never take offense..pretty sure Joseph can take more considering what he has been through...

Click to collapse



I know.. that's y he didn't say stop.. but I feel its better we stop before something snaps or breaks someday.. iykwim

And I meant only "it" or gender jokes on him.. other jokes are fine



deathnotice01 said:


> well i admire the guy's spirit of being a good sport

Click to collapse



indeed brother.. I do too..
Y u no irc


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

well let's call it a day drink a cold beer,

cheers for joseph


----------



## Deadly (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> well let's call it a day drink a cold beer,
> 
> cheers for joseph

Click to collapse



OK..

View attachment 1811198

Y U NO IRC:sly:


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Ponies suck...

Click to collapse



+1 

'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
(said by a wise 'nana)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> OK..
> 
> View attachment 1811198
> 
> Y U NO IRC:sly:

Click to collapse



u on IRC now?
imma be on it too,

yo D, maroc is in IRC

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> +1
> 
> 'Murica....where things are close, but so far away....like our dreams
> (said by a wise 'nana)

Click to collapse



dragons are preferable


----------



## Deadly (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> u on IRC now?
> imma be on it too,
> 
> yo D, maroc is in IRC

Click to collapse



OK coming..


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I remember when they put my Nexus 4 off topic thread in off topic area from when it was a huge fast moving thread in nexus 4 general. At the time Joseph was Jessica and he was the most welcoming nicest person in off topic. At that point I had never been in off topic threads at all and he helped me and a few others not kill some of the trolls that were jumping into our thread. Well anyways I agree with you guys regarding him and if I was him I wouldn't have been such a good sport. It takes a strong person with a good sense of humour to take the jokes. So cheers broseph 

Sent from my Sexy Nexi 4 via Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 17, 2013)

Man, in two other threads, I'm getting no love for "The Pirate Movie".....am I the only one who has seen it? It's such a big part of my youth.


----------



## Albert586 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 17, 2013)

albert586 said:


> hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!

Click to collapse



gtfoot


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man, in two other threads, I'm getting no love for "The Pirate Movie".....am I the only one who has seen it? It's such a big part of my youth.

Click to collapse



well, we young wippersnappers can no longer comprehend movies without cars exploding on screen


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> u on IRC now?
> imma be on it too,
> 
> yo D, maroc is in IRC
> ...

Click to collapse



Birds are better. 
(And real) 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man, in two other threads, I'm getting no love for "The Pirate Movie".....am I the only one who has seen it? It's such a big part of my youth.

Click to collapse



I saw it once. I put it on my "watch later"list....so I can watch it....you know....later 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Albert586 said:


> Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!

Click to collapse



10 poster please.. You are not going anywhere, reported


----------



## werked (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



FlyGurl said:


> Birds are better.
> (And real)
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



" I got your back.... Way back" comes to mind. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

They sell HTC Butterfly in the Philippines! 

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> They sell HTC Butterfly in the Philippines!
> 
> ___________________
> Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.

Click to collapse



3000 php for an HTC butterfly?????
that's like $80!!!!!


this is madness, unbelievable,
i've been doofinshurfed!

cheapest HTC i've seen,


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



deathnotice01 said:


> 3000 php for an HTC butterfly?????
> that's like $80!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think thats per month.

___________________
Sent from the other side...
 [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root! 
For those with broken Tapatalk:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I think thats per month.
> 
> ___________________
> Sent from the other side...
> ...

Click to collapse



stupid marketing B$


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Testing sig

___________________
Sent from the other side...




http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417



---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

Yast - yet another sig test

___________________
Sent from the other side...


Spoiler



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417


----------



## roofrider (Mar 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> stupid marketing B$

Click to collapse



Lol, must be emi.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Yast - yet another sig test

___________________
Sent from the other side...


Spoiler



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417




---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

Damn spoilers cutting off the link....

___________________
Sent from the other side...


Spoiler



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417




---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

Damn spoilers cutting off the link....

___________________
Sent from the other side...


Spoiler



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417




---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------

Damn spoilers cutting off the link....

___________________
Sent from the other side...


Spoiler



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417


----------



## roofrider (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Damn spoilers cutting off the link....

___________________
Sent from the other side...


Spoiler



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 17, 2013)

test,
tests everywhere

lol,
just use

```
[hide]text[/hide]
```


----------



## Deadly (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Damn spoilers cutting off the link....
> 
> ___________________
> Sent from the other side...
> ...

Click to collapse



You can just edit your old posts in some random page to test sig:sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> You can just edit your old posts in some random page to test sig:sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



And...tapatalk isn't helping it seems..


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

The last few pages were extremely awkward..:what::what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



shahrukhraza said:


> The last few pages were extremely awkward..:what::what:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lmao. true true. sup frat?

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> They sell HTC Butterfly in the Philippines!
> 
> ___________________
> Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.

Click to collapse



omg uf i sent u 100 $ could u get me one rofl



roofrider said:


> Nice! I know he/she's not a husky but seems to be related. Huskies have always fascinated me.

Click to collapse



they are infact related. he is a purebreed. papers an all

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hey frat! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Deadly. said:


> Don't you think we gave him enough sh.t about "it" and other things? I mean its been so many days after his Jessica episode.. and I get why we do.. its just as a joke.. but I feel it should stop.. Joseph has taken enough for his deed.. so I say lets cut some slack for him... he never complained.. he was a good sport.. even when he was at receiving end.. so its enough jokes on him about it I feel.. we should stop calling him names.. well that's how I feel..

Click to collapse



Fine. I'll stop. No more female abuse from me guys.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Fine. I'll stop. No more female abuse from me guys.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Cause its bad mmmkay...

Sup bff  

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause its bad mmmkay...
> 
> Sup bbf
> 
> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



zomg they killed kenny

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> zomg they killed kenny
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



You Bastards :banghead:

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

*Awkward*


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> *Awkward*

Click to collapse



Hawkward 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



M_T_M said:


> Hawkward
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Anne Hathaway.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You Bastards :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



rofl...  *wonders why theres an "awkward"silence so often.. smells the air* opps sorry guys *sprays some airfreshener*

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Anne Hathaway.

Click to collapse



Cat woman?

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> rofl...  *wonders why theres an "awkward"silence so often.. smells the air* opps sorry guys *sprays some airfreshener*
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



That was u  what u eatin :what:

I just got done yelling at the fiance for it 

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 44BSD (Mar 18, 2013)

*The Bro Code*

I have been reading fragments of this thread for a while now, and can't help myself anymore - becoming a serious contender to the Bro Code! :

ARTICLE 1:
Bros before hoes. I cannot stress this enough. Always remember, girlfriends come and go, but your boys are always there. Breaking this rule is to commit the cardinal sin against Team Testosterone.

Party on Wayne


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That was u  what u eatin :what:
> 
> I just got done yelling at the fiance for it
> 
> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i was eating steak...*smells the air*  but it smells like a dump next to a crematorium

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Banned from stack overflow... For the third time. I never even posted on that account yet. I think they're on to me!  I can't keep on making fake gmail accounts!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SpiritFyre said:


> i was eating steak...*smells the air*  but it smells like a dump next to a crematorium
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Bet it was a good steak 

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bet it was a good steak
> 
> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes, yes. but death ..... fills the crevices of this house. oh well no need to bomb for bugs.

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Banned from stack overflow... For the third time. I never even posted on that account yet. I think they're on to me!  I can't keep on making fake gmail accounts!

Click to collapse



No0b!
You shouldn't troll certain websites you know.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> No0b!
> You shouldn't troll certain websites you know.

Click to collapse



I don't. I ask good questions with supporting detail. Just for people to come in and say "Just give up. You'll never go anywhere in life. Go apply at McDonalds". And then I argue with these people, but I end up getting banned because they "have a better reputation" than me.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Happy St. Patty's day all.

My Irish wife and I are working our way through a bottle of Jameson and a bottle of Bailey's.  I just noticed I'm only 5 posts out of the #10 spot I this thread. I need to get more active again.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause its bad mmmkay...
> 
> Sup bff
> 
> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nothing much. Sup?







Ichigo said:


> I don't. I ask good questions with supporting detail. Just for people to come in and say "Just give up. You'll never go anywhere in life. Go apply at McDonalds". And then I argue with these people, but I end up getting banned because they "have a better reputation" than me.

Click to collapse



That sucks man.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

I'd like to add how much I appreciate the addition of SpiritFyre and DTJB to our cult. You guys fit right in. I just hope you enjoy killing virgins as much as we do.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Nothing much. Sup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really. At least I'm not some 40 year old guy going around on SO making fun of people just to make myself feel important and better than them.  I still have plenty of years to learn.  Plus, they weren't noob questions. They were legit problems that I found out many people had.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Ichigo said:


> Not really. At least I'm not some 40 year old guy going around on SO making fun of people just to make myself feel important and better than them.  I still have plenty of years to learn.  Plus, they weren't noob questions. They were legit problems that I found out many people had.

Click to collapse



Write the admin, link threads that are relevant. You'll either be successfully unbanned, or discover that the douchery starts at the top and you can learn nothing there.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'd like to add how much I appreciate the addition of SpiritFyre and DTJB to our cult. You guys fit right in. I just hope you enjoy killing virgins as much as we do.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



At the alter of a muffin :thumbup:

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Nothing much. Sup?

Click to collapse



Ah just chilling bro. I should be trying to sleep now but ya know. Just picked up a Sony smart watch so I hope it works with my nexus 4.

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'd like to add how much I appreciate the addition of SpiritFyre and DTJB to our cult. You guys fit right in. I just hope you enjoy killing virgins as much as we do.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



why thank you. Yup... Saving the blood for doomsday xD

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Every day is doomsday if you find the right poor bastard.

I'm drunk, my wife is passed out, and I'm reasonably sure I may melt zero sense.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Well nanite frat, don't let the bed bugs bite. 

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Every day is doomsday if you find the right poor bastard.
> 
> I'm drunk, my wife is passed out, and I'm reasonably sure I may melt zero sense.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



agreed.  im just watchin resident evil



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well nanite frat, don't let the bed bugs bite.
> 
> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



night night

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hello

___________________
Sent from the other side...
Press the THANKS button if I helped.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm drunk, my wife is passed out, and I'm reasonably sure I may melt zero sense.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You too, huh?  Just got back from vacation, start new job on Wednesday and the wife is WALKING UNDER HER OWN POWER! life can't get much better!  Been away for a bit, but now that I'm home and my wife is up and around, you'll see me more often... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Glad to hear about the start of the new job and moreso your wife.

My temp assigned ended Friday and no news on any of my job possibilities.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

goodluck on the job possibilities.... good to hear ur wife is walking and doing better.

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



flastnoles11 said:


> You too, huh?  Just got back from vacation, start new job on Wednesday and the wife is WALKING UNDER HER OWN POWER! life can't get much better!  Been away for a bit, but now that I'm home and my wife is up and around, you'll see me more often... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



That's awesome man!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 18, 2013)

Sup fratos


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Grüss dich!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Grüss dich!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hows it going?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

About the usual. You?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> About the usual. You?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Same. Just ought a new laptop


----------



## roofrider (Mar 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Same. Just ought a new laptop

Click to collapse



You ought? That's new.
Which one?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> Same. Just ought a new laptop

Click to collapse



Nice. I bought... alcohol.  I think any other purchases will be waiting for gainful employment.  Which is unfortunate, I've got my eyes on a nice mp3 player, headphone amp, armband combo to help fill some of the musical gaps in my setup now and keep me from snagging my damn cable on my kitchen drawers.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You ought? That's new.
> Which one?

Click to collapse



lol 
Toshiba C850-B718
i7 3630qm, 6gb ram, AMD7670M 1gb



jRi0T68 said:


> Nice. I bought... alcohol.  I think any other purchases will be waiting for gainful employment.  Which is unfortunate, I've got my eyes on a nice mp3 player, headphone amp, armband combo to help fill some of the musical gaps in my setup now and keep me from snagging my damn cable on my kitchen drawers.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Any word on that interview yet?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Nope. It's getting worrisome and depressing. I work too damn hard and am too damn experienced/skilled to be having this much trouble getting a job.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nope. It's getting worrisome and depressing. I work too damn hard and am too damn experienced/skilled to be having this much trouble getting a job.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Change of topic then.
Who's/what's that in between you and your wife in your avatar?? Not very clear, gotta a bigger version?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nope. It's getting worrisome and depressing. I work too damn hard and am too damn experienced/skilled to be having this much trouble getting a job.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oh.. Too bad


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



roofrider said:


> Change of topic then.
> Who's/what's that in between you and your wife in your avatar?? Not very clear, gotta a bigger version?

Click to collapse



I think it's just the background at a restaurant.

Sleepy-
Your pirate thread gives me the amusing thought of you speaking to patients as their doctor, in pirate speak, with an Indian accent.  I demand you do this and record it.

"Yar, me thinks ye be sufferin' wit a wee bit o' tachycardia. Yeh'll be needin' tuh git wit yur cardiologist"

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I think it's just the background at a restaurant.
> 
> Sleepy-
> Your pirate thread gives me the amusing thought of you speaking to patients as their doctor, in pirate speak, with an Indian accent.  I demand you do this and record it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Me... speak to the patients!?!!?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Me... speak to the patients!?!!?

Click to collapse



Soon?

Plus, edit above.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

My patients don't understand English or even Hindi in some cases, bro... 

They'll just think I'm talking in normal Doctorese...


Also, I demand that the thread title be changed to JOSIE AND THE PUSSYFRAT.

NOW!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Drat! Well, someday, when you come across one that does speak English well enough to be very confused on and recognize the pirate speak for what it is, you'll have to record it.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

Getting with your cardiologist... another cause of tachycardia...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Nah, almost every time my wife has had to see a cardiologist, her numbers instantly become beautiful.

143bpm at rest, in bed, watching a boring movie.
Go to ER, she's only about 90.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

See alternate interpretations of 'getting with' for clarification.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 18, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> My patients don't understand English or even Hindi in some cases, bro...
> 
> They'll just think I'm talking in normal Doctorese...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What if i come to your hosital? :silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> See alternate interpretations of 'getting with' for clarification.

Click to collapse



Lol, I missed the innuendo. I mean, panicking because you have reason to see a cardiologist seems understandable, but interfacing with a doctor in that manner is also sure to cause at least a momentary spike in heart rate, unless you're just doing it wrong.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> See alternate interpretations of 'getting with' for clarification.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What if i come to your hosital? :silly:

Click to collapse



You don't want to.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LMAO
Did you do that purposefully?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol, I missed the innuendo. I mean, panicking because you have reason to see a cardiologist seems understandable, but interfacing with a doctor in that manner is also sure to cause at least a momentary spike in heart rate, unless you're just doing it wrong.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Right you are!


----------



## veeman (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hey guys


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> LMAO
> Did you do that purposefully?

Click to collapse



Of course he did. He's downtown Jeff Brown.

That's an emoticon of someone going downtown.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Sup veeman and sleepy?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*

Hi Seeman. :sly:






Ichigo said:


> Sup veeman and sleepy?

Click to collapse



It's 5 pm.

Having lunch at Subway...

Makes me crave Quiznos. But no Quiznos in India...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi Seeman. :sly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's cool. I just woke up and have to leave for school now.
I've never been to Quiznos... Even though I pass one up everyday.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



Prawesome said:


> LMAO
> Did you do that purposefully?

Click to collapse









Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] When The Going Gets Weird, The Weird Turn Pro...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> My patients don't understand English or even Hindi in some cases, bro...
> 
> They'll just think I'm talking in normal Doctorese...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can always complain to the head nurse.







veeman said:


> Hey guys

Click to collapse



Ohai vee, long time break, huh?

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> At the alter of a muffin :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ah, seems awesome. Back from school. Still 13, as always.






jRi0T68 said:


> Every day is doomsday if you find the right poor bastard.
> 
> I'm drunk, my wife is passed out, and I'm reasonably sure I may melt zero sense.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's it like being drunk?
JW.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That's cool. I just woke up and have to leave for school now.
> I've never been to Quiznos... Even though I pass one up everyday.

Click to collapse



we don't have subways,
repressive culture has lack of respect for tacos


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That's cool. I just woke up and have to leave for school now.
> I've never been to Quiznos... Even though I pass one up everyday.

Click to collapse



You should go of you get the chance.

It's nice.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I think it's just the background at a restaurant.
> 
> Sleepy-
> Your pirate thread gives me the amusing thought of you speaking to patients as their doctor, in pirate speak, with an Indian accent.  I demand you do this and record it.
> ...

Click to collapse



roflmao

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

Apex: Y u no post hear?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

What do u guys think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Er ma.. Epicgasm.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Apex: Y u no post hear?

Click to collapse



He changed the title!


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y no black?

This looks cool... But black'd be cooler...







Ichigo said:


> He changed the title!

Click to collapse




I still say it should be JOSIE AND THE PUSSYFRAT.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Y no black?
> 
> This looks cool... But black'd be cooler...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sat?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Sat?

Click to collapse



Fixed.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Fixed.

Click to collapse



Ok.... No.jpg


----------



## AndroidSlave (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still wondering what is in the microwave at 2 seconds left

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIV using Tapatalk 3


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



asf58967 said:


> I'm still wondering what is in the microwave at 2 seconds left
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIV using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



He was warming up his coffee.


----------



## AndroidSlave (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> He was warming up his coffee.

Click to collapse



Whenever my microwave is at 2 seconds its 4am and I am warming the baby's bottle...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIV using Tapatalk 3


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



asf58967 said:


> Whenever my microwave is at 2 seconds its 4am and I am warming the baby's bottle...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIV using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



u have a s4 :0

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Who needs a microwave when they have an S4?

That thing is gonna overheat so much...

Or it's gonna throttle so much...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Y no black?
> 
> This looks cool... But black'd be cooler...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a black, red, white, and blue lg bumper replica. Gonna order either the orange or green today I'm not sure which one yet. 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




asf58967 said:


> I'm still wondering what is in the microwave at 2 seconds left
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SIV using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



Lol actually nothing I was reheating my cats food about 10 min before I took the pic 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Who needs a microwave when they have an S4?
> 
> That thing is gonna overheat so much...
> 
> Or it's gonna throttle so much...

Click to collapse



Hot plate just like in jail 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I have a black, red, white, and blue lg bumper replica. Gonna order either the orange or green today I'm not sure which one yet.
> 
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Accesoralohic?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Accesoraholic?

Click to collapse



FTFY.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Accesoralohic?

Click to collapse



Yes its a bit off a problem I have :sly:

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes its a bit off a problem I have :sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You and the rest of the n4 users  still, the first step to recovery is admitting you've a problem 

_  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> You and the rest of the n4 users  still, the first step to recovery is admitting you've a problem
> 
> _  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _

Click to collapse



Then I have to believe that a power greater than myself can restore me to sanity. :what:

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> the first step to recovery is admitting you've a problem
> 
> _  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _

Click to collapse



I thought the first step to recovery was getting ADB.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I thought the first step to recovery was getting ADB.

Click to collapse



That's funny because most new users think the first step to recovery is to start a  "help I've bricked my phone" thread 

_  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> You and the rest of the n4 users  still, the first step to recovery is admitting you've a problem
> 
> _  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _

Click to collapse



I don't have accesoroholia 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> That's funny because most new users think the first step to recovery is to start a  "help I've bricked my phone" thread
> 
> _  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _

Click to collapse



U made me lol

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I don't have accesoroholia
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Liar! Lair! Go to the dungeon!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's funny because most new users think the first step to recovery is to start a  "help I've bricked my phone" thread
> 
> _  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _

Click to collapse



Where's the damn thanks button??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
:silly::silly::silly::silly::silly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hi guys. Anybody miss me?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



My usual OT whoring


My cute sister
Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> View attachment 1815072
> My usual OT whoring
> 
> View attachment 1815073
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwwww!

And for the OT whoring, I have tons of these... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello to all. What's everyone up to?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hello to all. What's everyone up to?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Planning to port pa 1.6 to my device.... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 18, 2013)

No shoes, no shirt & no dice?
There's only 1 of them that I haven't got :/


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

+1

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Stereo8 said:


> Planning to port pa 1.6 to my device....
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Sounds good. Hope it works out. I'm driving in a hellacious storm right now. 

Well, pulling over to get food now. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Sounds good. Hope it works out. I'm driving in a hellacious storm right now.
> 
> Well, pulling over to get food now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pics? 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Hi guys. Anybody miss me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There u are. I thought u ran away again but you always come home like a good frat pet. 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Pics?
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



He's driving 








He's not you 

_  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Pics?
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



I didn't take any :sly:
But I did get a new car today  I'll show pictures tomorrow. 

Though it's not a brand new car. It needs a little work. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

hey frat  anyone know anyone who is willing to trade a good tablet for a htc amaze?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I didn't take any :sly:
> But I did get a new car today  I'll show pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Though it's not a brand new car. It needs a little work.
> ...

Click to collapse



What year/car?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> What year/car?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



'95 Mustang 5.0

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Ummm this is gonna get deleted Lol http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39299016

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ummm this is gonna get deleted Lol http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39299016
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



WOW...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> WOW...

Click to collapse



Yea crazy right Lol. 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> '95 Mustang 5.0
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Awesome. That car is as good as the Rom in this post vvvv







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ummm this is gonna get deleted Lol http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39299016
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Awesome. That car is as good as the Rom in this post vvvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahaha

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

There's no birthday party for me in here!  :silly:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Awesome. That car is as good as the Rom in this post vvvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good I hope 
Cause this car is a beast. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's no birthday party for me in here!  :silly:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



There can be! 
:beer::beer::beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's no birthday party for me in here!  :silly:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



We can have a party... but somebody better bring cake.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Good I hope
> Cause this car is a beast.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you see the post in that link? Lol.

Skinny, happy birthday... here's your cake






*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Did you see the post in that link? Lol.
> 
> Skinny, happy birthday... here's your cake
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. Is it his birthday?...
Hold on, I'll be back in a few...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Possibly not really. He implied it was by asking about the party.  There's a 4 in 1461 chance it's his birthday.  If not, I'll change it to UNbirthday.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Did you see the post in that link? Lol.
> 
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I just saw that Lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Possibly not really. He implied it was by asking about the party.  There's a 4 in 1461 chance it's his birthday.  If not, I'll change it to UNbirthday.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Actually, there is a greater chance it's his birthday, due to the fact that it's 3 months into the year and so his birthday must sometime in the next 10 months, but who even cares about the probability rolleyes:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Actually, there is a greater chance it's his birthday, due to the fact that it's 3 months into the year and so his birthday must sometime in the next 10 months, but who even cares about the probability rolleyes:

Click to collapse



Well, it could have already happened.  4/1461 is good enough. Lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Well, it could have already happened.  4/1461 is good enough. Lol
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Fine. :sly:
Anybody know Skinny's birthday is?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Guys, and Jessica,  you've all disappointed me.   I was quoting Spicolli from Fast Times.... It's in the damn thread title. 


You just sit and think about what you've done till Apex gets back, mmmkay? 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Guys, and Jessica,  you've all disappointed me.   I was quoting Spicolli from Fast Times.... It's in the damn thread title.
> 
> 
> You just sit and think about what you've done till Apex gets back, mmmkay?
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel ashamed.. 
I should have known that. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Morning guys ...Hows it going? :sly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Guys, and Jessica,  you've all disappointed me.   I was quoting Spicolli from Fast Times.... It's in the damn thread title.
> 
> 
> You just sit and think about what you've done till Apex gets back, mmmkay?
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh well, the hooker in the cake was dead anyway.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Morning! Sup guys? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------

@Wolf pup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## undercover (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Stereo8 said:


> Morning! Sup guys?
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. This is productive! Are you even aware there are other sections on XDA as well?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I thought the first step to recovery was getting ADB.

Click to collapse



NAh, a toolkit.







jugg1es said:


> That's funny because most new users think the first step to recovery is to start a  "help I've bricked my phone" thread
> 
> _  “The more I see, the less I know for sure.” ― John Lennon  _

Click to collapse



If they arent rooted, howd they brick?

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Using idiotism. 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Morning frat 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## werked (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Morning muffins. How's my second favorite thread doing?? 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> NAh, a toolkit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Using the tool called not-reading


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> Morning muffins. How's my second favorite thread doing??
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Going to work   But I have to now me loves money 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> Morning muffins. How's my second favorite thread doing??
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Oh look, it's you.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Ohai apex, ichigo downbrown werked and lurkers..
@axis.. That's cool:thumbup: (car)


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Ohai apex, ichigo downbrown werked and lurkers..
> @axis.. That's cool:thumbupcar)

Click to collapse



What's up, Bubbles?


----------



## Deadly (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> What's up, Bubbles?

Click to collapse



Just finished daily routine of badminton.. Now searching for hex codes for colors.. Lidroid toggle.. Trying out new keyboard.. What you have been upto


----------



## werked (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Going to work   But I have to now me loves money
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just left there. Me loves da monies 2.







Ichigo said:


> Oh look, it's you.

Click to collapse



Yes








Deadly. said:


> Ohai apex, ichigo downbrown werked and lurkers..
> @axis.. That's cool:thumbupcar)

Click to collapse




Ohai 







"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Ohai apex, ichigo downbrown werked and lurkers..
> @axis.. That's cool:thumbup: (car)

Click to collapse



Sup Deadly 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Dafuq? 

http://www.cultofandroid.com/24475/samsung-galaxy-s4-wont-be-supported-by-cynogenmod/


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> http://www.cultofandroid.com/24475/samsung-galaxy-s4-wont-be-supported-by-cynogenmod/

Click to collapse



Ahoy there, Cap'n Apex!


----------



## _Variable (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Using the tool called not-reading

Click to collapse



Yeah, my current tab has two ways of root, CF Auto or Odin flash. Both, if instructions not read correctly, could result in a ...

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Ahoy there, Cap'n Apex!

Click to collapse



Greetings, Sleepy.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Whoa, they give away galaxy chats like theres no tomorrow...

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings, Sleepy.

Click to collapse



Call me Ishmael. 

I got a demand fer ya, cap'n...


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> http://www.cultofandroid.com/24475/samsung-galaxy-s4-wont-be-supported-by-cynogenmod/

Click to collapse



I think they need a spellchecker... They spelled CyanogenMod wrong in the title 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Call me Ishmael.
> 
> I got a demand fer ya, cap'n...

Click to collapse



Demand?  

Perhaps I'd be open to a 'request'.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Demand?
> 
> Perhaps I'd be open to a 'request'.

Click to collapse



Arrr!! I'd request, but doin' that be against th' Pirate's Code....


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Arrr!! I'd request, but doin' that be against th' Pirate's Code....

Click to collapse



:tapping finger impatiently:


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> :tapping finger impatiently:

Click to collapse



Arrr! My :cough: demand be that th' title o' this 'ere thread be changed to 'Josie 'n the Pussyfrat' in honour o' the most honourable Josie... or Itchy, as I like to call 'er...


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> http://www.cultofandroid.com/24475/samsung-galaxy-s4-wont-be-supported-by-cynogenmod/

Click to collapse



Also, https://plus.google.com/+CyanogenMod/posts/7jywLJdswki


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Arrr! My :cough: demand be that th' title o' this 'ere thread be changed to 'Josie 'n the Pussyfrat' in honour o' the most honourable Josie... or Itchy, as I like to call 'er...

Click to collapse



It should need no more attention that "it" already gets!


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> It should need no more attention that "it" already gets!

Click to collapse



Arrr! It be a good sailor!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Just finished daily routine of badminton.. Now searching for hex codes for colors.. Lidroid toggle.. Trying out new keyboard.. What you have been upto

Click to collapse



Holo Blue is #33b5e5 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Holo Blue is #33b5e5
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nerrrrdd!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> http://www.cultofandroid.com/24475/samsung-galaxy-s4-wont-be-supported-by-cynogenmod/

Click to collapse



Not really unexpected considering how much they were pissed..







QuantumFoam said:


> Holo Blue is #33b5e5
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



He wasn't even asking for the colour of holo blue 
There's light and dark holo. The code you gave is for the light one.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Not really unexpected considering how much they were pissed..
> 
> 
> He wasn't even asking for the colour of holo blue

Click to collapse



Hey prawn...

Read proto's link to CM's G+.
They'll probably be supporting it... it just won't be TeamHacksung that do the maintenance...

After all, Steve works at Sammy, in case anyone forgot.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Nerrrrdd!

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey prawn...
> 
> Read proto's link to CM's G+.
> They'll probably be supporting it... it just won't be TeamHacksung that do the maintenance...
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like misunderstanding inside the team about the support for S4 :sly:
Anyway, they were all pissed about it and even if officials don't come, there is always going to be unofficial builds. Official support doesn't really matter mmuch nowadays.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Looks like misunderstanding inside the team about the support for S4 :sly:
> Anyway, they were all pissed about it and even if officials don't come, there is always going to be unofficial builds. Official support doesn't really matter mmuch nowadays.

Click to collapse



Official is just a label.
It means squat.




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What you bein all :sly : about, geeekk?!???


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey prawn...
> 
> Read proto's link to CM's G+.
> They'll probably be supporting it... it just won't be TeamHacksung that do the maintenance...
> ...

Click to collapse



Team Hacksung wouldn't be doing maintenance for the US variant anyways, it'll have a Qualcomm processor, Team Hacksung mainly works with Exynos.


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I hate Samsung phones. They're so easy to brick... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Nerrrrdd!

Click to collapse



Docccccccc

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> I hate Samsung phones. They're so easy to brick...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



No easier than any other phone...


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Have you tried htc? You can always revert with fastboot... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> What you bein all :sly : about, geeekk?!???

Click to collapse









Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Have you tried htc? You can always revert with fastboot...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Odin does the same thing.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Stereo8 said:


> I hate Samsung phones. They're so easy to brick...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Crazy cause the only phone I've successfully hard bricked was a Samsung. Remember do not flash Galaxy Vibrant Roms on a SII Skyrocket  

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hacking Level 8 portals - similarly, or akin to a person in management. Or, perhaps if you will, like a boss...


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

'Ello, frat!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Hacking Level 8 portals - similarly, or akin to a person in management. Or, perhaps if you will, like a boss...
> 
> View attachment 1817575
> 
> View attachment 1817581

Click to collapse



lucky i have nothing around me

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I just slept from 2AM-7AM, 8AM-3PM... That can't be healthy.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I just slept from 2AM-7AM, 8AM-3PM... That can't be healthy.

Click to collapse



And your story couldn't be any cooler


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Guise, 

4D1L is coming back, with the understanding that next time something gets out of line to which is either fault of his own, or fault by engaging in conduct that is ill suited for this thread, it will be his 3rd strike. 

Welcome him back, but do not start trouble with him or toward him - lest those who do get on my bad side. 

Back to business now, with you lot.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Isn't the election coming up soon?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Guise,
> 
> 4D1L is coming back, with the understanding that next time something gets out of line to which is either fault of his own, or fault by engaging in conduct that is ill suited for this thread, it will be his 3rd strike.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's great


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Isn't the election coming up soon?

Click to collapse



Indeed. I should get around to setting things up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

I nominate Ichigo for Resident Ambiguity. 

Also, death notice for prez.
And roof for prez.
And downtown for prez.

Why can't everyone be prez?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I nominate Ichigo for Resident Ambiguity.
> 
> Also, death notice for prez.
> And roof for prez.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I haz prez?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I nominate Ichigo for Resident Ambiguity.
> 
> Also, death notice for prez.
> And roof for prez.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Can I haz prez?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I also nominate infinity for prez.

Prez^ infinity... (prez to the power of infinity...)


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Who would want to be president anyways?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

*Hi Guys*

Dear brothers,
As I have been forgiven of my sins, Apex has allowed me back in the fraternity once again. First of all in this open letter I will be asking for:

Your Forgiveness
The acceptance of me as a brother in this thread
What I will be doing to keep myself out of trouble

As I have said in the list above I ask for your dear forgiveness for my sins against this thread. I have learnt from my punishment and it really reflected on my attitude not only on XDA but in real life too. Since I was revoked membership I felt that I lost a bit of my soul as this where I got nearly most of my posts.

If you have forgiven me (or not) I ask you to accept me as a brother not as an enemy. Even though I done certain things I ask you to accept me as a brother as the word "Fraternity" is Latin for Brotherhood. This thread won't serve it's purpose if there is no brotherly love? Am I not right?

In this final paragraph I will be saying how I am not going to get in trouble. I will try not to make immature posts. I shall not create fights, arguments or debates. If you have any disagreements then can you please PM me so issues like before won't happen again.

Regards,

~4D1L


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Dear brothers,
> As I have been forgiven of my sins, Apex has allowed me back in the fraternity once again. First of all in this open letter I will be asking for:
> 
> Your Forgiveness
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back, brother

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

^^Ok


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 19, 2013)

You're forgiven...  Don't let it happen again...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Welcome back, brother
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you Brother



Ichigo said:


> ^^Ok

Click to collapse



Y u say O.k



Quasimodem said:


> You're forgiven...  Don't let it happen again...

Click to collapse



I don't think We met...



Anyway, Can I nominate myself as Marshal.


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> You're forgiven...  Don't let it happen again...

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Dear brothers,
> As I have been forgiven of my sins, Apex has allowed me back in the fraternity once again. First of all in this open letter I will be asking for:
> 
> Your Forgiveness
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 19, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I don't think We met...

Click to collapse



Yea I don't actually know what happened, just wanted to say that...  Anyways, I'm Quasi...


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

I can appreciate the level of thought that has gone into this letter, Adil.

I hope that your future posts here reflect this level of maturity.

Also, Welcome Back!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Welcome back.

Click to collapse



Thanks, When will you update op? 

On a side note, I would've reminded you all about election which should have took place on 1st March 2013 but I didn't want to ruin my chances of coming back to this thread again.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> You're forgiven...  Don't let it happen again...

Click to collapse



Trolololol!!!


I nominate Quasi for Frat Mascot!


Or Frat Beast of Burden.
But mascot sounds more politically correct.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Thanks, When will you update op?
> 
> On a side note, I would've reminded you all about election which should have took place on 1st March 2013 but I didn't want to ruin my chances of coming back to this thread again.

Click to collapse



January + February + March = 3 month term
April + May + June = Next 3 month term


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Trolololol!!!
> 
> 
> I nominate Quasi for Frat Mascot!
> ...

Click to collapse



I would make a grand mascot!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Who would want to be president anyways?

Click to collapse



I think you secretly want to be prez, Mr Resident-Ambiguity-Elect!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Dear brothers,
> As I have been forgiven of my sins, Apex has allowed me back in the fraternity once again. First of all in this open letter I will be asking for:
> 
> .....
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi 4D1L nice to meet u. I'm Downtown and I'm glad to see u are able to come back and have fun here again. :spam:

Don't mind my kitteh his names Cairo he's harmless.

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> January + February + March = 3 month term
> April + May + June = Next 3 month term

Click to collapse



I remember somewhere in here that the election is taking place on March 1st


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I think you secretly want to be prez, Mr Resident-Ambiguity-Elect!

Click to collapse



Nope. I will be resident hero or resdient shinagami, ninja, or saiyan though.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Holo Blue is #33b5e5
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:thanks:




SleepyKrushna said:


> Nerrrrdd!

Click to collapse



doccc who sleeps more than what he should do..




Prawesome said:


> He wasn't even asking for the colour of holo blue
> There's light and dark holo. The code you gave is for the light one.

Click to collapse



well,  it doesn't hurt that he was helping before asking for help.. unlike some RC like one :thumbup:



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Crazy cause the only phone I've successfully hard bricked was a Samsung. Remember do not flash Galaxy Vibrant Roms on a SII Skyrocket
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lmao.... I see this kinda case every once in 3 weeks or so..




Ichigo said:


> Who would want to be president anyways?

Click to collapse





@Adil.. What can I say?  Welcome back..! I didn't miss you though..

PS: we share same OT thread I mean..


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> I would make a grand mascot!!

Click to collapse



Yes!
Every morning, you'd wake up the frat house with your braying...

You'd kick all the misbehaving d-bags that try to crash our parties...

And on frat hikes, you'd carry all the luggage!

I can see it already!!! :misty-eyed:


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Isn't there a dark holocaust blue and light holocaust blue? Because I'm using #0099cc in my app...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Yea I don't actually know what happened, just wanted to say that...  Anyways, I'm Quasi...

Click to collapse



Hello Quasi, I'm 4D1L



SleepyKrushna said:


> I can appreciate the level of thought that has gone into this letter, Adil.
> 
> I hope that your future posts here reflect this level of maturity.
> 
> Also, Welcome Back!

Click to collapse



Thank you,
Please don't disclose my name out. I don't want to be a victim of Identity Fraud.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Isn't there a dark holocaust blue and light holocaust blue? Because I'm using #0099cc in my app...

Click to collapse



#ff35b5e5 is what I always used, that's the dark one...


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Hello Quasi, I'm 4D1L
> 
> Thank you,
> Please don't disclose my name out. I don't want to be a victim of Identity Fraud.

Click to collapse



OK.
If you say so.

I'll have to give you a nickname, in that case.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> #ff35b5e5 is what I always used, that's the dark one...

Click to collapse



That's what I said 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> #ff35b5e5 is what I always used, that's the dark one...

Click to collapse



Ok. Here's a pic of what color I'm using: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39191233


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 19, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Yes!
> Every morning, you'd wake up the frat house with your braying...
> 
> You'd kick all the misbehaving d-bags that try to crash our parties...
> ...

Click to collapse











4D1L said:


> Hello Quasi, I'm 4D1L
> 
> Thank you,
> Please don't disclose my name out. I don't want to be a victim of Identity Fraud.

Click to collapse



Nice to meet!


----------



## Deadly (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Hello Quasi, I'm 4D1L
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please get a new name? Without numbers spaces etc.. Can't type fourdonel.. Or I'll name you if its OK.. Last time I checked.. You said its too much work to write no. In users name.. You replied to sanny5..  So,  do think of us.. And I'm way more lazy than you..


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ok. Here's a pic of what color I'm using: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39191233

Click to collapse



Yea, thats #ff35b5e5

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> That's what I said
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



For some reason I remember the dang code...  :good:


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> Yea, thats #ff35b5e5

Click to collapse



 I'm looking at my code right now...


> <TextView
> 
> android:id="@+id/tvSmirkit"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm looking at my code right now...
> 
> ```
> <TextView
> ...

Click to collapse



I may be wrong! LOL

Everything would match though with the other code, unless you changed your notification icons...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hi 4D1L nice to meet u. I'm Downtown and I'm glad to see u are able to come back and have fun here again. :spam:
> 
> Don't mind my kitteh his names Cairo he's harmless.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello there,



Deadly. said:


> :thanks:
> 
> 
> doccc who sleeps more than what he should do..
> ...

Click to collapse



You have not been active in the OT thread though.



Deadly. said:


> Can you please get a new name? Without numbers spaces etc.. Can't type fourdonel.. Or I'll name you if its OK.. Last time I checked.. You said its too much work to write no. In users name.. You replied to sanny5..  So,  do think of us.. And I'm way more lazy than you..

Click to collapse



If I was to get a new name what should I change it too. Anyway, I can type numbers bcuz of my htc keyboard. With the Y's keyboard u have to long press a key then a box appears. However, with my HTC if i long press I key to get a number there are no popups. It feels good now.


Guys, don't you think that how many good thing can happen on Pope Francis I Inauguration day. For example:

I'm back
I can't think of anymore

BTW, I'm not a Christian, I am a Muslim.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@adil what are you running on your x8? found one in one of my drawers and just wondering what to use it for

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

ALL HAIL POPE FRANCIS!

He brought Dil back to us!
His first miracle has been performed!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> I may be wrong! LOL
> 
> Everything would match though with the other code, unless you changed your notification icons...

Click to collapse



Naah. I remember it being #ff35b5e5

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I'm looking at my code right now...

Click to collapse



Text size 50sp? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> ALL HAIL POPE FRANCIS!
> 
> He brought Dil back to us!
> His first miracle has been performed!

Click to collapse



Did u see how that girl in I think it was south america predicted in a tweet that the pope would be named Francis even before Benedict resigned. That's crazy pants 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @adil what are you running on your x8? found one in one of my drawers and just wondering what to use it for
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



I use X8 for school. Stepney, Tower Hamlets, London (I only go there for school School name: Stepney Green School) and rarely people attempt to mugg me on the streets of Bethnal Green, Tower Hamlets. So thats why I use the X8. May use my  HTC from now on. I'm running MIUI V3  | Pre 1 | FEB 17-2013 | MULTI-LANGUAGE. Can't find any bugs. Ask in X8 Off-Topic. If you want I could ask for you. Oh yeah, If you are gonna unlock your bootloader be careful. If you have 11W29 or over you can't unlock bootloader. BE WARNED.http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2151767 - rom link..ITs 2.3.7...


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Did u see how that girl in I think it was south america predicted in a tweet that the pope would be named Francis even before Benedict resigned. That's crazy pants
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What? 

It's all a South American conspiracy!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

I love conspiracies.... they always make me investigate.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Here it is http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobil...icted-pope-francis_n_2884418.html?ir=Religion she was Spanish. Hey I'm Spanish to that means we are special. 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Here it is http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobil...icted-pope-francis_n_2884418.html?ir=Religion she was Spanish. Hey I'm Spanish to that means we are special.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I will read through it. Btw, are u pledging?

Sent using my X8


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Thanks.  I will read through it. Btw, are u pledging?
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



I would I just haven't been asked yet

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I would I just haven't been asked yet
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Change avatar to one in the op and muffin your tapatalk sig then apex will add you to op. 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Change avatar to one in the op and muffin your tapatalk sig then apex will add you to op.
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Will do 

Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Will do
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Gotta add something about muffin to your sig.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Mhmmm otay

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mhmmm otay
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice one. Thinking of changing m username to anonymous due to my avatar.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Nice one. Thinking of changing m username to anonymous due to my avatar.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



That would be sweet. I changed mine a while ago I used to be jefferybrown1983 but that was kinda boring. Dirtyhamster kept calling me downtown so it just stuck. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That would be sweet. I changed mine a while ago I used to be jefferybrown1983 but that was kinda boring. Dirtyhamster kept calling me downtown so it just stuck.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So u are 21? Deadly is 24 I think........

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Once I choose a username, I always stick with it. I'd never change my username...


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Once I choose a username, I always stick with it. I'd never change my username...

Click to collapse



Can you please list all your past usernames please? I want records to start from 2008....

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Once I choose a username, I always stick with it. I'd never change my username...

Click to collapse











4D1L said:


> Can you please list all your past usernames please? I want records to start from 2008....
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



^^^^^this, I've lost count in just the last six months 


_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> So u are 21? Deadly is 24 I think........
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I'm 30

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> ^^^^^this, I've lost count in just the last six months
> 
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Josepho1997>Urahara>Jessica>Ichigo>Gohan(still pending)


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm 30
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ooh, forgot to mention that you should post an introduction  (read op, all of it) 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## Deadly (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> So u are 21? Deadly is 24 I think........
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Math bro math.. you need to start from basics



Ichigo said:


> Once I choose a username, I always stick with it. I'd never change my username...

Click to collapse



Ikr?

Wait.. Joseph1997,  urahara, Jessica, ichigo........ Yup.. You stuck with it.. Itching to go that is
Iseeyoupostedit:sly:

@juggs.  You doing eeps job trying for coming elections? 

You need to be a member


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Math bro math.. you need to start from basics
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im very tired. Long day 2 day. Had to 20 pages of algebra.




Sent using my X8


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Math bro math.. you need to start from basics
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep telling you that I'm not changing my avatar for anyone, but if someone wants help then I'll point them in the right direction if I can 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Keep telling you that I'm not changing my avatar for anyone, but if someone wants help then I'll point them in the right direction if I can
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Point taken.

Sent using my X8


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Ooh, forgot to mention that you should post an introduction  (read op, all of it)
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Will do...

Just got off work so I'm heading to the op now.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

Intro:

Well my name is DowntownJeffBrown and I'm a union Teamster and work in a oil refinery. I'm obsessed with tech and anything to do with tech including accessories, modding, and spending lots of my money feeding my addiction. I also love cycling and my favorite pro cycling team is Garmin-Sharp and BMC in a close second. I'm also an all around animal lover and especially love cats. I live just outside of Chicago on the Indiana side of the border and love it here. I have one son his name is Noah and he is obsessed with tech also at the ripe old age of 4. He has a Galaxy Vibrant and a Innotab 2s tablet. Well if u wanna know anything else please ask I don't bite but my kitteh will so watch him. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Keep telling you that I'm not changing my avatar for anyone, but if someone wants help then I'll point them in the right direction if I can
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Lol that's exactly what I think...

But I'll still come here.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Lol that's exactly what I think...
> 
> But I'll still come here..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup Quasirouter?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Thanks.  I will read through it. Btw, are u pledging?
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



just curious arnt pledges about 2 weeks. XD mines almost up lolz,.. anyeays sup frat

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> just curious arnt pledges about 2 weeks. XD mines almost up lolz,.. anyeays sup frat
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Yup 2 weeks. I'm stuck a muffin till then. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Sup Quasirouter?

Click to collapse



Not bad, how you doing... Itcg-go cream was it or was it it? 

I'll go with it.
It.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Not bad, how you doing... Itcg-go cream was it or was it it?
> 
> I'll go with it.
> It.
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldnt do it man, you'll be marked..  

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------

How about Chief Choke-a-ho


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> I wouldnt do it man, you'll be marked..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------
> 
> How about Chief Choke-a-ho

Click to collapse



I always thought it was ChokaBitch and SlapaHo

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I always thought it was ChokaBitch and SlapaHo
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Those will work lol :good:


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup 2 weeks. I'm stuck a muffin till then.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



tbh the muffin thing is catchy

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> tbh the muffin thing is catchy
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Lol Right brother 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Muffins are delicious. It cannot be argued

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Muffins are delicious. It cannot be argued
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



wanna know the perfect muffin? A muffin brownie cupcake ... Nomm

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> wanna know the perfect muffin? A muffin brownie cupcake ... Nomm
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Nom nom nom nom mmmmmmmm 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Not bad, how you doing... Itcg-go cream was it or was it it?
> 
> I'll go with it.
> It.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. Just working on my app. I still have to find a nice background. The current one is pretty ugly. And twa_priv switched back from using hdpi to mdpi, which means I have to resize all of my battery mods and reupload again. Look at the image below. It's cut off:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I'm good. Just working on my app. I still have to find a nice background. The current one is pretty ugly. And twa_priv switched back from using hdpi to mdpi, which means I have to resize all of my battery mods and reupload again. Look at the image below. It's cut off:

Click to collapse



Wow that sucks.
So you're making a battery icon mod/app? That's pretty cool.
I personally like the background but if you don't like it you should probably get something that's like holo blue or something like that.

Man... I wish I could make an app but I got no time ..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Wow that sucks.
> So you're making a battery icon mod/app? That's pretty cool.
> I personally like the background but if you don't like it you should probably get something that's like holo blue or something like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kind of. There's much more to it. That's just part of it. And yeah, I'll check out a background like that.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Only 9.5 school weeks to go. 
And my brother get's out of college on May 3, so that's good.

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------

So... is everybody sleeping? It's only 1AM here...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



hah.. u haz an amaze too ♡♥

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I think BD ends up with most nice phones, lol.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

i will be gettin there soon hehe

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Apex (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Howdy Jeremy! How's it been hangin'?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Howdy Jeremy! How's it been hangin'?

Click to collapse



HEY APEX HOWYA   been brotherman? Im fixin to try dual boot stuffs on the amaze

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Apex (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> HEY APEX HOWYA   been brotherman? Im fixin to try dual boot stuffs on the amaze
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Hiya! That's cool. I never got around to dual booting on my MB865, but I think Axis has. What are you going to run?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@deadly, qf, 4dil, itchigo
Holo codes:
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12og5x4rrryhvna304cg3rqilzwc5xhte4

Morning frat..Hows it going?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Hiya! That's cool. I never got around to dual booting on my MB865, but I think Axis has. What are you going to run?

Click to collapse



viperamaze ics and pacman jb

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> @deadly, qf, 4dil, itchigo
> Holo codes:
> https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12og5x4rrryhvna304cg3rqilzwc5xhte4
> 
> Morning frat..Hows it going?

Click to collapse



Y do i need holo codes.....

Anyway, off to school now. Gonna be a long time in History though

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## _Variable (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello all

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Howdy Jeremy! How's it been hangin'?

Click to collapse



Hey, how goes it?

I'm just up all night on cardiac vital sign watch for my wife.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Morning frat... 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

mornin lol




jRi0T68 said:


> Hey, how goes it?
> 
> I'm just up all night on cardiac vital sign watch for my wife.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope evrrythings ok or gets better

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Why is this thread constantly dying...?

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Why is this thread constantly dying...?
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



it isnt its just early... and ppl have lives this early lol

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> it isnt its just early... and ppl have lives this early lol
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Arhm..you mean. 7:02pm is early?


----------



## cascabel (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> it isnt its just early... and ppl have lives this early lol
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



it's almost 10pm here. 
curse my timezone. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea, **** you cascabel's time zone.


----------



## cascabel (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Yea, **** you cascabel's time zone.

Click to collapse



you didn't have to agree. -__-

how's things roofie? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



cascabel said:


> you didn't have to agree. -__-
> 
> how's things roofie?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yooooo Cassie

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Yooooo Cassie
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Quantissima. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



cascabel said:


> Quantissima.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



How's life brah



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> How's life brah
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



life? i don't have one. 
you?

edit: anyone seen jugg? i read he has some question about se x8. i have one. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



cascabel said:


> life? i don't have one.
> you?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Short version. Ingress. Exams. Ingress. Ingress. App coding. Ingress. 
So yeah, no life here either 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Short version. Ingress. Exams. Ingress. Ingress. App coding. Ingress.
> So yeah, no life here either
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lmao. when's summer vacation there? and i haven't check ingress for too long now.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Short version. Ingress. Exams. Ingress. Ingress. App coding. Ingress.
> So yeah, no life here either
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You see my post from yesterday? Shows I've no life either. What's life coming to when we no longer have lives? 

Jeremy, I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers your way for you and your wife. I know she's been through a lot, as have you. Hoping for better circumstances for you both, very, very soon! You're a good man to be so strong for her, and so loving that you'd do anything for her. It's an admirable thing you do, brother.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Y'all need to get lives.


----------



## Apex (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Y'all need to get lives.

Click to collapse



Sayeth the creature with 2,295 posts in this thread...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Sayeth the creature with 2,295 posts in this thread...

Click to collapse



Why man. Why'd you have to go there?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> You see my post from yesterday? Shows I've no life either. What's life coming to when we no longer have lives?
> 
> Jeremy, I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers your way for you and your wife. I know she's been through a lot, as have you. Hoping for better circumstances for you both, very, very soon! You're a good man to be so strong for her, and so loving that you'd do anything for her. It's an admirable thing you do, brother.

Click to collapse



Cheers to that :beer:







cascabel said:


> lmao. when's summer vacation there? and i haven't check ingress for too long now.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse




Mid April

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Cheers to that :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where do you even live?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



cascabel said:


> edit: anyone seen jugg? i read he has some question about se x8. i have one.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



He's around just saw him in the Nexus off topic today

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He's around just saw him in the Nexus off topic today
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Sup?

Click to collapse



At work again :thumbdown:

I work 15 hours yesterday but I only have to work 8 today  What's up are your end broseph?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> At work again :thumbdown:
> 
> I work 15 hours yesterday but I only have to work 8 today  What's up are your end broseph?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Men. I'm just sitting here in study hall. Lot's of work to do, and then there's a kid who I am seriously considering giving him a great big hug at this point. He's that annoying. Oh well. I should probably do some work now...


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Men. I'm just sitting here in study hall. Lot's of work to do, and then there's a kid who I am seriously considering murdering at this point. He's that annoying. Oh well. I should probably do some work now...

Click to collapse



And because post like yours..schools get locked down 

Might want to be careful with them crazy comments mate


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Where do you even live?

Click to collapse



Mars, I live on. 
Sure, I am


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> And because post like yours..schools get locked down
> 
> Might want to be careful with them crazy comments mate

Click to collapse



Of course, when I say murder I mean stop his annyoing blabber, obviously.

PS: Edited. :thumbup:





QuantumFoam said:


> Mars, I live on.
> Sure, I am
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Canada?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Just back from school, I'm exhausted. Had history last lesson but instead of my usual teacher (my head of year) we had my form tutor (strict guy), he made do his work after school for 30 minuites. Work included:
- Planning Lessons
- Fix his S3
- Go to teachers and give them lesson plans
The thing I done to get this was saying the wrong answer. Still, I'm back now. 


On a side note, if anyone wants a minecraft server to play on just lm me. Btw, i don't play.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Just back from school, I'm exhausted. Had history last lesson but instead of my usual teacher (my head of year) we had my form tutor (strict guy), he made do his work after school for 30 minuites. Work included:
> - Planning Lessons
> - Fix his S3
> - Go to teachers and give them lesson plans
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up anonymous? :garfield:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up anonymous? :garfield:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Read my post......

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Read my post......
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



U do know u have to call each member of the fraternity sir.....(even me!).......

Sent using my X8


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> U do know u have to call each member of the fraternity sir.....(even me!).......
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



Sorry sir 

How do I know who's in the frat though isn't the op a lil outdated sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello cupcakes 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Hello cupcakes
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



Ello 

I'm a muffin not a cupcake 

Y u no pledge jugg1es???

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ello
> 
> I'm a muffin not a cupcake
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If i was to ice you then you suddenly become a cupcake.  






I won't change my avatar for a muffin, everyone is well aware of my feelings on this. 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

lmao oh noes hes a fruit nutty cupcake muffin of dooooooom!

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Apex (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sorry sir
> 
> How do I know who's in the frat though isn't the op a lil outdated sir
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The OP is current aside from the need to update Pledges. Members are listed there.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

You can go ahead and change my nickname to Super Kami Guru.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> The OP is current aside from the need to update Pledges. Members are listed there.

Click to collapse



ok sir  ive still found it odd to call people sir....  being as though i used to see it alot in the bdsm rooms... and in military lol... anyeho 

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> ok sir  ive still found it odd to call people sir....  being as though i used to see it alot in the bdsm rooms... and in military lol... anyeho
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



It's only for your pledge period 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

This kid is sick: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2013/03/19/tj-lane-sentenced-to-life-chardon_n_2907540.html

Good thing I to a private school or else I would've been at that school when it happened.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> The OP is current aside from the need to update Pledges. Members are listed there.

Click to collapse



OK cool appreciate the clarification sir. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sorry sir
> 
> How do I know who's in the frat though isn't the op a lil outdated sir
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




:sly::sly::sly:
Passive aggressive taunt...





SpiritFyre said:


> ok sir  ive still found it odd to call people sir....  being as though i used to see it alot in the bdsm rooms... anyeho

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> You can go ahead and change my nickname to Super Kami Guru.

Click to collapse



I like it sir :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> :sly::sly::sly:
> Passive aggressive taunt...

Click to collapse



Honestly no it wasn't sir. I just wasn't sure cause I saw that in the pledge area there was pledges from last year still and that's well past 2 weeks

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

@Downtown... OK, guy. 

Also, all pledges, please, don't call me 'sir'. Quite a few of you are older than me, and frankly, I just don't think it's necessary.

You can call Anonymous (or Dil or whatever his preferred nickname may be) 'Sir²' to compensate for not calling me sir.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> @Downtown... OK, guy.
> 
> Also, all pledges, please, don't call me 'sir'. Quite a few of you are older than me, and frankly, I just don't think it's necessary.
> 
> You can call Anonymous (or Dil or whatever his preferred nickname may be) 'Sir²' to compensate for not calling me sir.

Click to collapse



Oooo. Math....





I don't like math but im good at it....

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Oh sup Sleepy?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh sup Sleepy?

Click to collapse



Nothing much... just doing my nightly ritual of catching up on xda...

What're you up to?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Nothing much... just doing my nightly ritual of catching up on xda...
> 
> What're you up to?

Click to collapse



Geography. Solving angles inside triangles within a circle using trig and theorems. Fun.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Geography. Solving angles inside triangles within a circle using trig and theorems. Fun.

Click to collapse



Geography was always fun.

It was geometry and all those maps and the flat surface of the Earth that confused me.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Geography was always fun.
> 
> It was geometry and all those maps and the flat surface of the Earth that confused me.

Click to collapse



Dont let me get google

Sent using my X8


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> @Downtown... OK, guy.
> 
> Also, all pledges, please, don't call me 'sir'. Quite a few of you are older than me, and frankly, I just don't think it's necessary.
> 
> You can call Anonymous (or Dil or whatever his preferred nickname may be) 'Sir²' to compensate for not calling me sir.

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

My weekly timetable...

Sent using my X8


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> My weekly timetable...
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



 sir²

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> :sly::sly::sly:
> Passive aggressive taunt...

Click to collapse



lol.... because submissives call their masters sir. lolzz... but ya kno sir xD im watching bones

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> My weekly timetable...
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



You're learning Bengali? 

Aren't you in like a public school in UK?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> lol.... because submissives call their masters sir. lolzz... but ya kno sir xD im watching bones
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse




Being a regular internet perv, I know that.

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> You're learning Bengali?
> 
> Aren't you in like a public school in UK?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ami tomake bhalobashi.

The only bit of Bong I know.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> You're learning Bengali?
> 
> Aren't you in like a public school in UK?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes I am. This is my school: Stepney Green School
I either I had the choice of Bengali or Spanish. I had no experience of Spanish so I took Bengali.



SleepyKrushna said:


> Being a regular internet perv, I know that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That means "I love you" ( I think)


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

4D1L said:


> That means "I love you" ( I think)

Click to collapse



It does.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Being a regular internet perv, I know that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm.. Yea okay.

(I dont know Bengali, though i do know Urdu!)







4D1L said:


> Yes I am. This is my school: Stepney Green School
> I either I had the choice of Bengali or Spanish. I had no experience of Spanish so I took Bengali.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow that's interesting.. I never knew UK thought Bengali.. 

Whats your home country again?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Umm.. Yea okay.
> 
> (I dont know Bengali, though i do know Urdu!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My home country Is the United Kingdom.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

@Jugg, I know how you like your avatar so I made you this. I think it compiles with the thread rules and now you can pledge. Hope you like it..:fingers-crossed:


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> @Jugg, I know how you like your avatar so I made you this. Hope you like it..:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Nope, still not taking the muffin on :flipoff2:

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, still not taking the muffin on :flipoff2:
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



should i make it even more tiny (the muffin)?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Umm.. Yea okay.
> 
> (I dont know Bengali, though i do know Urdu!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Salaam-vaalaikum, miyan.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> should i make it even more tiny (the muffin)?

Click to collapse



It still ain't gonna happen 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Being a regular internet perv, I know that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



rofl sir. now that song internet is for porn is stuck in my head

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It still ain't gonna happen
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



how about this. Its a little dot.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> how about this. Its a little dot.

Click to collapse



Give it up as a bad lot 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Great. My uncle ordered cedar point tickets on a day that my 2 brothers and I cannot go.  And they just got the new coaster too.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Give it up as a bad lot
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



ok


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Salaam-vaalaikum, miyan.

Click to collapse



Walaikumassalam

Thum kesay hon?

Do you know urdu or just a tinnyy little bit?







4D1L said:


> how about this. Its a little dot.

Click to collapse



Apex is definitely not gonna accept that.


And so isn't juggles 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Walaikumassalam
> 
> Thum kesay hon?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But if you zoom in too much you can see it.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Walaikumassalam
> 
> Thum kesay hon?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Main acha hoon, aap kaise ho?

Urdu & Hindi are almost like American English and British English...
Only Urdu uses some different words...

Knowing Hindi (like I do), you can pretty much understand most spoken Urdu.
Reading the script is a whole new ballgame, though.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I need to learn Japanese. I swear one day I shall learn it...


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I need to learn Japanese. I swear one day I shall learn it...

Click to collapse



Koncha! Ogenki desuka?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hi everyone.

Wife is fine, I woke up every hour last night to check vitals.  Well wishes mean a lot.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

Successfully IB4L! :victory:


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 20, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Successfully IB4L! :victory:

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



The country thread by that kid who keeps on opening threads....

Inattentive Bender is inattentive.

Time to get a new robot!


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 20, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The country thread by that kid who keeps on opening threads....
> 
> Inattentive Bender is inattentive.
> 
> Time to get a new robot!

Click to collapse



*sigh*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



M_T_M is mapsing!


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> *sigh*

Click to collapse



Wut? Sigh?
Why?

---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> M_T_M is mapsing!

Click to collapse



Odaiji ni.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Wut? Sigh?
> Why?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Cant u see the facepalm too.

Sent using my X8


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Wife is fine, I woke up every hour last night to check vitals.  Well wishes mean a lot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome news sir :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hey guys...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Wife is fine, I woke up every hour last night to check vitals.  Well wishes mean a lot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very glad to hear the good news! Keep us posted.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse






A GHOST!!!!




---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 AM ----------

Sayonara, all!

I'm off to sleep.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> A GHOST!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Goodnite Sleepy

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Wife is fine, I woke up every hour last night to check vitals.  Well wishes mean a lot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im very glad ta hear it sir 

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 20, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> The country thread by that kid who keeps on opening threads....
> 
> Inattentive Bender is inattentive.
> 
> Time to get a new robot!

Click to collapse



That guy has more threads since Nov than I do in 6 years...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Main acha hoon, aap kaise ho?
> 
> Urdu & Hindi are almost like American English and British English...
> Only Urdu uses some different words...
> ...

Click to collapse



Saaii bas thorasa bored hoon.

Lol I can't even read Urdu or write..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> There u are. I thought u ran away again but you always come home like a good frat pet.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm a good pet! I hope Apex rewards me.







Stereo8 said:


> Morning! Sup guys?
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> That guy has more threads since Nov than I do in 6 years...

Click to collapse



Rofl sir xD

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I'm a good pet! I hope Apex rewards me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wolfpup. When u wanna play on the server.

Sent using my X8


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Wolfpup. When u wanna play on the server.
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



When I got time. Boot it up tomorrow and leave it on. Need IP.

Plus, where's Tesla?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> When I got time. Boot it up tomorrow and leave it on. Need IP.
> 
> Plus, where's Tesla?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Laptop will overheat.

Sent using my X8


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Just got called in for follow up interview after a phone interview I had last week.  Tomorrow at 9 am.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Just got called in for follow up interview after a phone interview I had last week.  Tomorrow at 9 am.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Nice! 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Just got called in for follow up interview after a phone interview I had last week.  Tomorrow at 9 am.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's great news sir :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Nice!
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Thanks.

Considering I've been out of work for 11 months and currently do not receive unemployment, yes.  I definitely need this, even though it is entry level.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I'm a good pet! I hope Apex rewards me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I hope he does too bff (oops I mean sir )

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Considering I've been out of work for 11 months and currently do not receive unemployment, yes.  I definitely need this, even though it is entry level.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Job market sucks...  I never had any issues finding a job before...  Now even AT&T says I'm not qualified...  possibly it's that felony on my record...  :silly::silly::silly:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I hope he does too bff (oops I mean sir )
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



U dont call him a sir. Hes not a member.

Sent using my X8


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Wolf Pup y u no pledge?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Well done Jeremy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wolf Pup y u no pledge?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



some odd reason i think he likes just bein the frat wolfie

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> some odd reason i think he likes just bein the frat wolfie
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Yes. He dosent want to do a tot. For example, i prank called my friend thru viber and i neva spent any money...(im not cheap)

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wolf Pup y u no pledge?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I could pledge, but I can't do a ToT. Sowwy. Always wanted to be in this family.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Well done Jeremy. Hope ur gonna have a :beer: after ur interview.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@Bff

No webcam???

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@wolfpup

U know u can do tot on a phone just record conversation. 

@everyone else
Any suggestions  for a username. Has to do with anonymous.
Sent using my X8


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> @wolfpup
> 
> U know u can do tot on a phone just record conversation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kinda makes me wonder what mine will be

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> kinda makes me wonder what mine will be
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Right 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> kinda makes me wonder what mine will be
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



If u do all 10 u get a reward. I dont know what. Even Apex still has to do this.
Anyway, its good to be back.

Sent using my X8


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> If u do all 10 u get a reward. I dont know what. Even Apex still has to do this.
> Anyway, its good to be back.
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



all ten? Theres a list?

and as for names sir°
nameless, unidentified, unnamed, unsigned, unspecified, unknown,secret, mysterious, shadowy

undistinguished, indistinctive, ordinary, everyday, run of the mill, unexceptional, unmemorable, dull

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @Bff
> 
> No webcam???
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have a webcam. What for? 







4D1L said:


> @wolfpup
> 
> U know u can do tot on a phone just record conversation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ain't stupid lol

Got nobody to phone. But there is one guy.... And a girl...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> all ten? Theres a list?
> 
> and as for names sir°
> nameless, unidentified, unnamed, unsigned, unspecified, unknown,secret, mysterious, shadowy
> ...

Click to collapse



I think all of tot's are on post 8000 or the first page.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35226594

Thanks for the suggestion. Im thinking for going for the username "deadly."






Wolf Pup said:


> I have a webcam. What for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should i give a number of a random person.
Btw, what country u in now?



Sent using my X8


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I have a webcam. What for?

Click to collapse



I was just wondering why u don't tot. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> I think all of tot's are on post 8000 or the first page.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35226594
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Im thinking for going for the username "deadly."
> ...

Click to collapse



grrr now to refind post 8000 sir

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> I think all of tot's are on post 8000 or the first page.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35226594
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Im thinking for going for the username "deadly."
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure.
Saudi Arabia

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> I think all of tot's are on post 8000 or the first page.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35226594
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Im thinking for going for the username "deadly."
> ...

Click to collapse



yw sir. plus i think i know what ill do first... Either the eggs...     And me eating an onion doin rick rollin

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

So where is the embedded videos located? 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

Think I'll do the peanut butter one

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I'll tell you guys what. If we get at least 5 ToT by July, I will shoot a video of myself doing a back flip. With a ski mask on, of course.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I'll tell you guys what. If we get at least 5 ToT by July, I will shoot a video of myself doing a back flip. With a ski mask on, of course.

Click to collapse



Lies...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I'll tell you guys what. If we get at least 5 ToT by July, I will shoot a video of myself doing a back flip. With a ski mask on, of course.

Click to collapse



Which tot did u do sir?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Lies...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I seriously will.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

This " sir" rule is so awkward when you know that a guy in his twenties is calling a 15 year old kid sir...

It's so weird

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> This " sir" rule is so awkward when you know that a guy in his twenties is calling a 15 year old kid sir...
> 
> It's so weird
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know I'm 30 and I know one members is 13 Lol  ugh this is gonna be a long two weeks. Just let me stuff my mouth full of peanut butter and sing already 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know I'm 30 and I know one members is 13 Lol  ugh this is gonna be a long two weeks. Just let me stuff my mouth full of peanut butter and sing already
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't think anybody would complain if your ToT was done early.

Every time I intend to do mine, life happens. Besides, I'm still looking for an ice cream shop with adjacent outdoor stairs.  When I do mine, it will be quite embarrassing.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know I'm 30 and I know one members is 13 Lol  ugh this is gonna be a long two weeks. Just let me stuff my mouth full of peanut butter and sing already
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol it must be so annoying for you..

Your bff, the anonymous, and the user changing guy are all younger than you.

Oh and me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> This " sir" rule is so awkward when you know that a guy in his twenties is calling a 15 year old kid sir...
> 
> It's so weird
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



it is. Im 29''' almost 30

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Lol it must be so annoying for you..
> 
> Your bff, the anonymous, and the user changing guy are all younger than you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are u a member???? '''''''':::sir?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I don't think anybody would complain if your ToT was done early.
> 
> Every time I intend to do mine, life happens. Besides, I'm still looking for an ice cream shop with adjacent outdoor stairs.  When I do mine, it will be quite embarrassing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah the loophole has been exposed sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I don't think anybody would complain if your ToT was done early.
> 
> Every time I intend to do mine, life happens. Besides, I'm still looking for an ice cream shop with adjacent outdoor stairs.  When I do mine, it will be quite embarrassing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah the loophole has been exposed sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Now, I should add that I don't think an early ToT would get you out of pledge period early.

Also, I'm 32, and some of our members younger than I act just as mature. Everyone's favorite crustacean is a fine example.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Mar 21, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> it is. Im 29''' almost 30
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Same.  three oh in November. You?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Are u a member???? '''''''':::sir?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah man..

Ain't nobody got time fo DAT!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know I'm 30 and I know one members is 13 Lol  ugh this is gonna be a long two weeks. Just let me stuff my mouth full of peanut butter and sing already
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XD. I'm 13.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> XD. I'm 13.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hence the word "pup" instead of Dawg

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Mar 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hence the word "pup" instead of Dawg
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lmao. Good one, muffin.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Nah man..
> 
> Ain't nobody got time fo DAT!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

January to be honest. But rvrry day is a countdown of doom xD sir

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Only as old as you allow yourself to feel. At 30 I felt younger than at 22, because I was working out and in better shape.

Now I'm fat and lazy and feel old. I gotta change that.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know I'm 30 and I know one members is 13 Lol  ugh this is gonna be a long two weeks. Just let me stuff my mouth full of peanut butter and sing already
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If it ain't on the list, it ain't gonna count.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Multi quote coming up.. Brace yourselves
@Jeremy.. Congrats on interview & good luck & good to hear good news:thumbup:


4D1L said:


> My home country Is the United Kingdom.

Click to collapse



he meant origin.. Bangladesh..




4D1L said:


> @Jugg, I know how you like your avatar so I made you this. I think it compiles with the thread rules and now you can pledge. Hope you like it..:fingers-crossed:
> But if you zoom in too much you can see it.

Click to collapse



this won't cut it kiddo
You need to have a proper muffin and it should get approval of QF if its a custom one.. And juggs know better.. Its never going to get accepted as its belittling muffin avatar..:sly:




RohinZaraki said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



yo rohin... Good to see you around.. Make sure you stay more time here when you visit next time




4D1L said:


> If u do all 10 u get a reward. I dont know what. Even Apex still has to do this.
> Anyway, its good to be back.
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



governing body members doesn't have to do that
Apex just said he will do for fun..

PS: he likes to make fun of himself..
/running to hide for cover




SpiritFyre said:


> all ten? Theres a list?
> 
> and as for names sir°
> nameless, unidentified, unnamed, unsigned, unspecified, unknown,secret, mysterious, shadowy
> ...

Click to collapse



yup,  there is.. Besides.. There is a thread called username or something.. Its what shadowcode used yo get his new name danceoff given by skinny..




4D1L said:


> @wolfpup
> 
> U know u can do tot on a phone just record conversation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



see that thread.. You will get tons of names..




4D1L said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Im thinking for going for the username "deadly."
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



you can try copying name.. But that doesn't make you anything cool like me




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Are u a member???? '''''''':::sir?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no read OP.. And you won't get a cut in period of muffining up if you do TOT early.. But if you do 10 TOT we can give you that..

And I read someone asking where are others TOT.. I will get link for that wait.. And we have an official irc channel too

Links here 
 ΧΔΑ Fraternity: TOT Time! & IRC Info 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Apex (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

New pledges, please PM me when your pledge date was made along with your introduction (both links), so I can update the OP. I'm being lazy. I'm allowed to be. Suck it...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

There goes Deadly with his long multiquotes again. 
How're you man?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 21, 2013)

i'm getting a new job,
going for an interview this afternoon,

wish me luck,
im going to try verizon or sprint tech this time


----------



## Apex (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i'm getting a new job,
> going for an interview this afternoon,
> 
> wish me luck,
> im going to try verizon or sprint tech this time

Click to collapse



Good luck, chicken butt!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i'm getting a new job,
> going for an interview this afternoon,
> 
> wish me luck,
> im going to try verizon or sprint tech this time

Click to collapse



Good luck.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> There goes Deadly with his long multiquotes again.
> How're you man?

Click to collapse



Im good.. I jhst cant pass tge posts without quoting them..call me multi quoter if you like but better replies than puppy



deathnotice01 said:


> i'm getting a new job,
> going for an interview this afternoon,
> 
> wish me luck,
> im going to try verizon or sprint tech this time

Click to collapse



cool! :thumbup: good luck matey.. I was thinking of you that you didn't visit while catching up thread today..


On other news: What's wrong with apex today he posted more than 2 posts in one visit 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Apex (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Im good.. I jhst cant pass tge posts without quoting them..call me multi quoter if you like but better replies than puppy
> 
> cool! :thumbup: good luck matey.. I was thinking of you that you didn't visit while catching up thread today..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PM me and I'll tell you why.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Apex said:


> Good luck, chicken butt!

Click to collapse



thanks,



Ichigo said:


> Good luck.

Click to collapse



thanks



Deadly. said:


> Im good.. I jhst cant pass tge posts without quoting them..call me multi quoter if you like but better replies than puppy
> 
> cool! :thumbup: good luck matey.. I was thinking of you that you didn't visit while catching up thread today..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup,
been so busy lately,

just finished renovating 40% of my house, my room's finished so i have a place to stay comfortably,

thanks man,


----------



## Deadly (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> PM me and I'll tell you why.

Click to collapse



 Did ,  as you requested



deathnotice01 said:


> thanks,
> thanks
> yup,
> been so busy lately,
> ...

Click to collapse



that's cool:thumbup: hope things get back to normal in no time.. On the other hand.  You are about to get sane as apex just got

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Apex (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Did ,  as you requested
> 
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden[/size][/color]

Click to collapse



And replied. Keep it between us, please.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Yesterday and today we are visiting a high school. It's so exchausting!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 21, 2013)

PM sunt


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> PM me and I'll tell you why.

Click to collapse



Can I know what the reason is too please?

Sent using my X8

---------- Post added at 07:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> i'm getting a new job,
> going for an interview this afternoon,
> 
> wish me luck,
> im going to try verizon or sprint tech this time

Click to collapse



Good luck Alan

Sent using my X8


----------



## Deadly (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Can I know what the reason is too please?
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



its something I had talked to him about.. Personal matters..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> its something I had talked to him about.. Personal matters..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Ok

Sent using my X8

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------

Good Morning Bros and Muffins.

Sent using my X8

---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------

Good Morning Bros and Muffins.

Sent using my X8

---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------

Good Morning Bros and Muffins.

Sent using my X8

---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------

Good Morning Bros and Muffins.

Sent using my X8


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hence the word "pup" instead of Dawg
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm a good puppy, aren't I? I hope Apex gives me treats. 







Deadly. said:


> Im good.. I jhst cant pass tge posts without quoting them..call me multi quoter if you like but better replies than puppy
> 
> cool! :thumbup: good luck matey.. I was thinking of you that you didn't visit while catching up thread today..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO I'M THE MULTI QUOTER.

@everyone I might do a pledge. When it comes to ToT time, I'll have to be a man about it.
So, you guys think I should be in the Frat House?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Sure.
> Saudi Arabia
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where?







deathnotice01 said:


> i'm getting a new job,
> going for an interview this afternoon,
> 
> wish me luck,
> im going to try verizon or sprint tech this time

Click to collapse



Good luck potato
To you too Jeremy 






Wolf Pup said:


> @everyone I might do a pledge. When it comes to ToT time, I'll have to be a man about it.
> So, you guys think I should be in the Frat House?

Click to collapse



Its your wish. Rules mentioned in OP apply for everyone.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Where?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean "Where?"

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

****. Interview in under 7 1/2 hours and I'm still awake.  If my wife can stop snoring, I'll get a brief nap in. All hail the mighty powers of caffeine, for my mistress, the energy drink, shall carry me to victory in the morning.

Goodnight, I hope, all.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> ****. Interview in under 7 1/2 hours and I'm still awake.  If my wife can stop snoring, I'll get a brief nap in. All hail the mighty powers of caffeine, for my mistress, the energy drink, shall carry me to victory in the morning.
> 
> Goodnight, I hope, all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Pfffftch. You'll nail it anyway. Good luck brother :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> ****. Interview in under 7 1/2 hours and I'm still awake.  If my wife can stop snoring, I'll get a brief nap in. All hail the mighty powers of caffeine, for my mistress, the energy drink, shall carry me to victory in the morning.
> 
> Goodnight, I hope, all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same here man,
done with the initial interview,
going to operations management in 4 hours,

best of luck :beer:


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 21, 2013)

Morning! good luck with the interview!


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Morning muffins 

_   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
- Robert Gronock.  _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Morning! good luck with the interview!

Click to collapse



thankies



jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _   He who sleeps on the floor will not fall off the bed.
> - Robert Gronock.  _

Click to collapse



top o' morn jiggly

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

dare i say i have reactivated my facebook account


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> If it ain't on the list, it ain't gonna count.

Click to collapse



That is on the list option #1 sing ram a lama ding dong with a mouth full of peanut butter sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> dare i say i have reactivated my facebook account

Click to collapse



Shame on you :sly::sly:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Shame on you :sly::sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



i feel burdened and ashamed


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Y u no read OP.. And you won't get a cut in period of muffining up if you do TOT early.. But if you do 10 TOT we can give you that..
> 
> And I read someone asking where are others TOT.. I will get link for that wait.. And we have an official irc channel too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've read the OP about 10 times I was just joking with him :thumbup: sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I've read the IP about 10 times I was just joking with him :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



may be you should try reading OP next time instead of IP

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That is on the list option #1 sing ram a lama ding dong with a mouth full of peanut butter
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



chunk dos peanuts all over yer junk case


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> may be you should try reading OP next time instead of IP
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Just a typo sir :sly: I Blane it on my keyboards autocorrect sir

Edit Blame wow 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just a typo sir :sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know mate,  jk.. Don't go sly on me

Besides I'm 24.. So you can cut the sir I guess 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> may be you should try reading OP next time instead of IP
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



yo D!
AV's back in the forum,
since when????

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I know mate,  jk.. Don't go sly on me
> 
> Besides I'm 24.. So you can cut the sir I guess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> yo D!
> AV's back in the forum,
> since when????

Click to collapse



Since last 2 days or so I guess.. You know I don't give a swat anymore about insignificant things

And already thread cleaning happened once after he came:sly:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> I know mate,  jk.. Don't go sly on me
> 
> Besides I'm 24.. So you can cut the sir I guess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup: 


So how is everybody this morning noon or night around here. For me its 6:23 am time for work 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk



---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





Wolf Pup said:


> I'm a good puppy, aren't I? I hope Apex gives me treats.

Click to collapse



Yes you are I'm sure he will.  Animals are Mans best friend :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 AM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> @everyone I might do a pledge. When it comes to ToT time, I'll have to be a man about it.
> So, you guys think I should be in the Frat House?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think u should 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> So how is everybody this morning noon or night around here. For me its 6:23 am time for work
> ...

Click to collapse



You sure go crazy if left alone huh? 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> You sure go crazy if left alone huh?
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Yes I shouldn't be left alone its bad :spam:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> What do you mean "Where?"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where in KSA


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*






Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Back from a football/soccer tournament. My team won. I was in goal thats why. Conceded a goal. Tired. Anyway, got given a exam timetable at short notice. I don't like my form tutors they don't give any letters concerning us.

Sent using my X8


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 21, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Back from a football/soccer tournament. My team won. I was in goal thats why. Conceded a goal. Tired. Anyway, got given a exam timetable at short notice. I don't like my form tutors they don't give any letters concerning us.
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



I like Football (soccer for the square ones :silly: ) mate...pics or this never happened!! :silly:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> I like Football (soccer for the square ones :silly: ) mate...pics or this never happened!! :silly:

Click to collapse



I was in a kit. I could show u the kit... 

Sent using my X8


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

American football is the best sport in the world other than Pro Cycling 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> American football is the best sport in the world other than Pro Cycling
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. I love cycling

Sent using my X8


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> I was in a kit. I could show u the kit...
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



Dooooooo eeeeeet!!!

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeet!!!
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



O.k. not wearing it though. Wait a few mins

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeet!!!
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Lemme guess. Madrid or ManU fan? :sly:



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeet!!!
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



You haz 3333 thanks 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Lemme guess. Madrid or ManU fan? :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither ya troll!  I root for Club America and no one else...oh,  and my country's national team 

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Neither ya troll!  I root for Club America and no one else...oh,  and my country's national team
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahaaa



Oh wait you're serious :sly::sly:
Couldn't even hold down Beckham. N00bs



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Neither ya troll!  I root for Club America and no one else...oh,  and my country's national team
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahaaa



Oh wait you're serious :sly::sly:
Couldn't even hold down Beckham



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Back from interview. Mixed feelings on how it went.

Rapport was good. Timed skill assessment left me with enough time to review/correct more tricky pattern analysis questions. I was able to convey work experience that shows I am easily qualified to do the job.

However, he did bring up my over-qualification (which I addressed fairly well by stating that I'm looking for longevity in a company, benefits, and the honest reason why I haven't gotten a manager job already, which is that I don't speak Spanish), and when I asked what the hiring process would be and if there would be additional interviews, he said there would be but IF I DON'T GET A CALL BACK I CAN FEEL FREE TO CALL THEM. That's the part that has me worried. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 21, 2013)

Ewww soccer talk...


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 21, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hahahahahahaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Errr....o..k?  

Despite your double post I'm going to concentrate on the issue at hand. Beckham never played in my country of origin nor we want him. If pretty boys we seek...Ricky Martin will do (no homo)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I think Mr. Martin might disagree with you on that "no homo".

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Errr....o..k?
> 
> Despite your double post I'm going to concentrate on the issue at hand. Beckham never played in my country of origin nor we want him. If pretty boys we seek... Justin Bieber will do (homo)

Click to collapse




Caught that before the edit 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I think Mr. Martin might disagree with you on that "no homo".
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Relax man. Like you said, you're overqualified. Here's hoping you clinch the deal :beer:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeet!!!
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Beckham did play for L.A Galaxy.
Anyway heres the kit

Sent using my X8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I think Mr. Martin might disagree with you on that "no homo".
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Relax man. Like you said, you're overqualified. Here's hoping you clinch the deal :beer:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> No. I love cycling
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



Whats your favorite cycling team sir²? Mine Garmin-Sharp

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Beckham did play for L.A Galaxy.
> Anyway heres the kit
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse




So you were telling us how you played at band camp?



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Caught that before the edit
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



You quoted the wrong post of mine, implying I'm over-qualified for Ricky Martin. :what: I'm married to a woman!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> You quoted the wrong post of mine, implying I'm over-qualified for Ricky Martin. :what: I'm married to a woman!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Maybe I meant to quote that 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Caught that before the edit
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice find.

@Jeremy Just hope for the best and then nothing can hold you back.

Sent using my X8

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> So you were telling us how you played at band camp?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Band camp?

Sent using my X8


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I operate with a healthy amount of paranoia. It keeps me on my toes and happily surprised when life doesn't screw me over.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I wonder where Apex is 2day

Sent using my X8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> I wonder where Apex is 2day
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



 Bermuda Triangle

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Bermuda Triangle
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



O.k (sarcastic comment). Muffins who want to call me sir or sir2 dont have to. U can just call deadly sir3 or sir deadly. the 3rd.

Sent using my X8


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> O.k (sarcastic comment). Muffins who want to call me sir or sir2 dont have to. U can just call deadly sir3 or sir deadly. the 3rd.
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



Works for me sir deadly the 3rd

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> O.k (sarcastic comment). Muffins who want to call me sir or sir2 dont have to. U can just call deadly sir3 or sir deadly. the 3rd.
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



Dafuq you just said:sly::sly:

BTW.. Who the hell is second? 

And y me.. Y!  y?  y!  y? 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Apex (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Back from interview. Mixed feelings on how it went.
> 
> Rapport was good. Timed skill assessment left me with enough time to review/correct more tricky pattern analysis questions. I was able to convey work experience that shows I am easily qualified to do the job.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They always say that. It's a hiring manager's way of not assuring anyone the job, and not exactly stating that you have no chance. I used to tell folks the same line when I was in management. Don't sweat it, you'll hear good news, I know it!


----------



## Apex (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Also, this...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sup bros, long time no talk! How's everyone doing?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Sup bros, long time no talk! How's everyone doing?

Click to collapse



Hey toast! How are you doing? How's your wife?
I'm good, btw. Just sitting in the hospital.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Also, this...
> 
> View attachment 1823109

Click to collapse



That's nuckin futs dude..







flastnoles11 said:


> Sup bros, long time no talk! How's everyone doing?

Click to collapse



What's up man. I've been good. 
Yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Sup bros, long time no talk! How's everyone doing?

Click to collapse



Hey Chris! How are things? Same old sh¡t over here, just with a slightly different smell.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Hey toast! How are you doing? How's your wife?
> I'm good, btw. Just sitting in the hospital.

Click to collapse



That sucks, I hate hospitals! Why you there? And wife is up and around so can't complain there... She's playing black ops 2 at the moment...







Axis_Drummer said:


> That's nuckin futs dude..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been great man, New job didn't pan out, May be moving back to Florida soon to be closer to family... trying to find a house there at the moment... how have you been?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Apex, Axis and Flast...

How's it goin?

Josie, why're you in the hospital?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Apex, Axis and Flast...
> 
> How's it goin?
> 
> Josie, why're you in the hospital?

Click to collapse



It's going, bro... how you doing?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 21, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> It's going, bro... how you doing?

Click to collapse



OK man...

Just taking things one day at a time, with no long term planning... Basically being an idiot.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> OK man...
> 
> Just taking things one day at a time, with no long term planning... Basically being an idiot.

Click to collapse



Nah man, that's life... one day at a time...


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 21, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Nah man, that's life... one day at a time...

Click to collapse



That it is...

But you know what I mean... I'm basically wasting my days.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> American football is the best sport in the world other than Pro Cycling
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea, I tape all the Pro Cycling events...

:silly::silly::silly:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Been great man, New job didn't pan out, May be moving back to Florida soon to be closer to family... trying to find a house there at the moment... how have you been?

Click to collapse




Hell same sht different day. But I did get a new car 






SleepyKrushna said:


> Hey Apex, Axis and Flast...
> 
> How's it goin?
> 
> Josie, why're you in the hospital?

Click to collapse



Pretty good. 
How've you been sleepy?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> Yea, I tape all the Pro Cycling events...
> 
> :silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Wahhhhhhh u have the best job in the world I'm completely obsessed with pro cycling. Which events do u get to tape? Any upcoming classics? Grand tours?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell same sht different day. But I did get a new car
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I heard, mustang 5.0 right? Great car! :thumbup:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wahhhhhhh u have the best job in the world I'm completely obsessed with pro cycling. Which events do u get to tape? Any upcoming classics? Grand tours?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My last events were the Tour de Canada, and Tour la México...  Nothing's made it to ESPN Classic yet...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hey Chris! Long time no "see".

Just had a long talk with my son, because he cracked the parental control password on our DirecTV and has been watching middle of the night premium cable channels... Skinemax!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> My last events were the Tour de Canada, and Tour la México...  Nothing's made it to ESPN Classic yet...

Click to collapse



In the USA the channels that televise cycling is NBC sports and universal sports. But Comcast my cable company dropped universal sports which televises the vuelta and the giro so I have to watch those grand tours streaming online 

So do u operate a camera? Or drive a motorcycle? I'm so jelly 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hey Chris! Long time no "see".
> 
> Just had a long talk with my son, because he cracked the parental control password on our DirecTV and has been watching middle of the night premium cable channels... Skinemax!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, that's funny, but not at the same time.... time for a new password! How you been man...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hey Chris! Long time no "see".
> 
> Just had a long talk with my son, because he cracked the parental control password on our DirecTV and has been watching middle of the night premium cable channels... Skinemax!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sir I'm scared for my son to get older. But look on the bright side he's obviously smart to crack the code. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> In the USA the channels that televise cycling is NBC sports and universal sports. But Comcast my cable company dropped universal sports which televises the vuelta and the giro so I have to watch those grand tours streaming online
> 
> So do u operate a camera? Or drive a motorcycle? I'm so jelly
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Man I'm just messing around...

I did work at Comcast for a while though, I wouldn't expect them to pick it back up...  Universal Sports is a channel they would have to pay a fee to have, like Disney...  when it comes to sports channels, they'll either buy half of the network, or just drop it...  Sorry man...

EDIT - Comcast owns NBC, and that's an NBC channel, maybe it'll come back for you...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hey everyone, sup? 
Gah, I hate snow so much, and it's soon April and it,still snow's


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> Man I'm just messing around...
> 
> I did work at Comcast for a while though, I wouldn't expect them to pick it back up...  Universal Sports is a channel they would have to pay a fee to have, like Disney...  when it comes to sports channels, they'll either buy half of the network, or just drop it...  Sorry man...

Click to collapse



But they own NBC who owns universal sports so I don't understand why they wont televise it . I cancelled my Comcast cause of it and ordered Direct TV but my apartment complex wouldn't allow them to put a pole on my deck .

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Pass code changed as soon as I found out. Turns out my wife hit the code instead of unlock then the code, 2 months ago, and it tried to enter code as a channel, which is how he saw it.

He's been asking us to unlock his channels (locked all cartoon channels for middle of night watching), all the while knowing he could do it himself.  Banned from anything with a screen for the remaining week and a half of spring break.  Hope he learns not to deceive us. We always catch him.

Jeff- My son is 12. Hopefully you've got time to prepare before boner issues become an every week problem.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



devstaff said:


> Hey everyone, sup?
> Gah, I hate snow so much, and it's soon April and it,still snow's

Click to collapse



We have about 6" and rising here in Ohio. And we're getting a lot of lake effect tonight. By Tuesday, it'll be 60°, and then it will probably go back down... and then up... and then down again... over and over.

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Pass code changed as soon as I found out. Turns out my wife hit the code instead of unlock then the code, 2 months ago, and it tried to enter code as a channel, which is how he saw it.
> 
> He's been asking us to unlock his channels (locked all cartoon channels for middle of night watching), all the while knowing he could do it himself.  Banned from anything with a screen for the remaining week and a half of spring break.  Hope he learns not to deceive us. We always catch him.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm up at 3AM watching tv sometimes... I hope my parents don't do that to me!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> We have about 6" and rising here in Ohio. And we're getting a lot of lake effect tonight. By Tuesday, it'll be 60°, and then it will probably go back down... and then up... and then down again... over and over.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's like that in Sweden too, it snow's then melt's it snow's then melt's and so on.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> But they own NBC who owns universal sports so I don't understand why they wont televise it . I cancelled my Comcast cause of it and ordered Direct TV but my apartment complex wouldn't allow them to put a pole on my deck .
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea, I thought about that and fixed my post...  then searched around and found this...

NBC Universal and Comcast own a non-controlling minority share in Universal Sports and we operate independent of them. We are not considered a NBC Channel. This is why we negotiate with distributors like Comcast as any other network, and why it is important for viewers to contact their providers and demand USN in their channel line-up. We know that many of you have already called your providers to request the network, and we really appreciate the support.

Sorry man...  If it does come back, it'll be something you have to pay for...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Pass code changed as soon as I found out. Turns out my wife hit the code instead of unlock then the code, 2 months ago, and it tried to enter code as a channel, which is how he saw it.
> 
> He's been asking us to unlock his channels (locked all cartoon channels for middle of night watching), all the while knowing he could do it himself.  Banned from anything with a screen for the remaining week and a half of spring break.  Hope he learns not to deceive us. We always catch him.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good man :thumbup: I learned the same with mine I have to be stern. He only 4 but obsessed with his tech stuff like his dad. He has his own Galaxy Vibrant (no sim card) and has a children's tablet. Its the first thing I take when he's bad but its what effects him so I have to do it sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> We have about 6" and rising here in Ohio. And we're getting a lot of lake effect tonight. By Tuesday, it'll be 60°, and then it will probably go back down... and then up... and then down again... over and over.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't get proper sleep, it will destroy your nervous system, and become a death sentence. That's what caused my wife's dysautonomia.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Ohh yea my Sony smart watch just arrived 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I've always wanted a need/use for one of those.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sweet Jesus! One more day, then 10 days of easter holiday!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 21, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Sweet Jesus! One more day, then 10 days of easter holiday!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



10 days?!?  We got a weekend way back yonder...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> ]
> 
> Yes you are I'm sure he will.  Animals are Mans best friend :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks XD


Prawesome said:


> Where in KSA

Click to collapse



Riyadh



flastnoles11 said:


> That sucks, I hate hospitals! Why you there? And wife is up and around so can't complain there... She's playing black ops 2 at the moment...

Click to collapse



She plays CoD? Awesome.
How many steps can she take now?


jRi0T68 said:


> Hey Chris! Long time no "see".
> 
> Just had a long talk with my son, because he cracked the parental control password on our DirecTV and has been watching middle of the night premium cable channels... Skinemax!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL. Why doesn't he use a computer or something? Whatever.


DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sir I'm scared for my son to get older. But look on the bright side he's obviously smart to crack the code.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XD
Ah, don't be. In fact, I suppose you could consider home schooling? But, it's the cycle of life. Keep him busy, and, that stuff won't be something he'd have time to watch.


jRi0T68 said:


> Jeff- My son is 12. Hopefully you've got time to prepare before boner issues become an every week problem.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



LOL. I feel sorry for you. Thing is though, don't schools hand out booklets on the stuff? Or is it different in the USA?

Whatever.
What's everyone up to?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

It's just not appropriate for a 12 yr old, especially an autistic one, to be watching that crap. Or watching anything when his body needs for him to be asleep.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks XD
> 
> Riyadh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not only does she play, she's a beast...  and she can pretty much walk normal, with a funny limp... after a bit she has to rest or use a walker though


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I heard, mustang 5.0 right? Great car! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Its a 95

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Not only does she play, she's a beast...  and she can pretty much walk normal, with a funny limp... after a bit she has to rest or use a walker though

Click to collapse



I bet I could beat her! 
I'm just kidding.  I hate BO2, and I'm pretty bad at it. I'm a beast in zombies, though. The only reason I bought it. Now Black Ops, that was a fun game. Best CoD yet.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

That hood, indicative that she's not stock underneath it, or was that standard on the 5.0 back then?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I bet I could beat her!
> I'm just kidding.  I hate BO2, and I'm pretty bad at it. I'm a beast in zombies, though. The only reason I bought it. Now Black Ops, that was a fun game. Best CoD yet.

Click to collapse



She would kick your.....  Lol... zombies is my specialty....


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I've always wanted a need/use for one of those.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Its really sweet from what I've seen far sir. Though I haven't played with it for more than 10 minutes but it paired right away and everything works. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> That hood, indicative that she's not stock underneath it, or was that standard on the 5.0 back then?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



She's not completely stock. Its beefed up quite a bit. 
And I love the sound of the engine 

It's also a cobra clone. So the body is modified slightly. 
I've still got work to do, but it's going to be even more of a beast when I'm done 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> She would kick your.....  Lol... zombies is my specialty....

Click to collapse



Lol. Probably I might have been a little addicted to BO when I was 12/13. I probably killed over 1,000,000 zombies(seriously, I was addicted). I am also a level 14 prestige. I don't play it often now. Only when I feel like kicking butt in zombies. 
Level 35 was my zombies multiplayer record. And then my stupid Internet gave out.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Not only does she play, she's a beast...  and she can pretty much walk normal, with a funny limp... after a bit she has to rest or use a walker though

Click to collapse



Ask her what's her highest kill streak for me please? And tell her to apply for Faze. I know a Faze guy too.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> She's not completely stock. Its beefed up quite a bit.
> And I love the sound of the engine
> 
> It's also a cobra clone. So the body is modified slightly.
> ...

Click to collapse



I guessed as much.  Nice find.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Its a 95
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



That car is sick!



        Get her a doctor!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ask her what's her highest kill streak for me please? And tell her to apply for Faze. I know a Faze guy too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



don't know what faze is, but if it's government help, not a chance... we have absolutely nothing to do with the government...   and she doesn't know what her best killstreak is, but she just had a 27 kills 4 deaths match that I saw... by far not her best though...

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> She's not completely stock. Its beefed up quite a bit.
> And I love the sound of the engine
> 
> It's also a cobra clone. So the body is modified slightly.
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Bet you're loving that!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Riyadh

Click to collapse



Riyadh? 
Well ...where in Riyadh ..PM me if you don't want to say it in public..


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@Itchy, Riot and flast..

I love it 
Still looking for a '69 fastback though. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

hi frat brothahs whats up sirs lol

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 22, 2013)

yo ichigo check the kfu thread. i got some funny problem


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> yo ichigo check the kfu thread. i got some funny problem

Click to collapse



Press 1(Boot mode menu) and then 3(Recovery)
Then see if it says 5001 as bootmode after it reboots(When it finishes rebooting, press refresh boot status.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Press 1(Boot mode menu) and then 3(Recovery)
> Then see if it says 5001 as bootmode after it reboots(When it finishes rebooting, press refresh boot status.

Click to collapse



Omg, this is so damn annoying, every time I have the kindle I don't have the laptop and every time I have the laptop, I don't the kindle :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> hi frat brothahs whats up sirs lol
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



What's up spirit? Hows my fellow pledge muffin doing? How much longer u got till u are a full fledged brother?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Omg, this is so damn annoying, every time I have the kindle I don't have the laptop and every time I have the laptop, I don't the kindle :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Solution: Have the kindle and laptop at the same time.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Solution: Have the kindle and laptop at the same time.

Click to collapse



Obvious answer is obvious. Lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Solution: Have the kindle and laptop at the same time.

Click to collapse









It is seeming to be impossible..:banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Press 1(Boot mode menu) and then 3(Recovery)
> Then see if it says 5001 as bootmode after it reboots(When it finishes rebooting, press refresh boot status.

Click to collapse



its not booting into recovery.. 

it says that the "system cannot find the drive specified"

then it says "the system cannot find the path specified" like 5 times.

im confused :silly::silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> It is seeming to be impossible..:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would try asking it in the kindle fire Q&A. I haven't used kfu since June of 2012, so I forgot how it works(code wise). I'm sure somebody can help you. Probably Thepooch or soupmagnet


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up spirit? Hows my fellow pledge muffin doing? How much longer u got till u are a full fledged brother?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i have no idea lol

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> i have no idea lol
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Well 2 weeks from when u switched your avatar.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well 2 weeks from when u switched your avatar.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that was almost 2 weeks ago i think

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> that was almost 2 weeks ago i think
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Oh I'm keeping track I miss my avatar but for now I'm enjoying being a muffin and will soon be a brother in T minus 10 days 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh come on!
DowntownBrown and Fyre have the same avatar and both have 2008 on their profiles. Gets my weak brain all fuzzed up.  It forces me to do a double check on who the poster is every time. :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Oh come on!
> DowntownBrown and Fyre have the same avatar and both have 2008 on their profiles. Gets my weak brain all fuzzed up.  It forces me to do a double check on who the poster is every time. :silly:

Click to collapse



You do know they have different names, right?


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You do know they have different names, right?

Click to collapse



I'm almost always use the desktop to browse, and use the avatar to identify a person than read the name everytime. 

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------

Anyway what's cooking?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> I'm almost always use the desktop to browse, and use the avatar to identify a person than read the name everytime.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------
> 
> Anyway what's cooking?

Click to collapse



Cooking? Dang. I'm too tired to post a witty comeback.
Nothing much here. Just watching some anime and hoping for a snow day. And I was dying of thirst so I ate 40 grapes... I think they're bad. My stomach is killing me.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Cooking? Dang. I'm too tired to post a witty comeback.
> Nothing much here. Just watching some anime and hoping for a snow day. And I was dying of thirst so I ate 40 grapes... I think they're bad. My stomach is killing me.

Click to collapse



You are a crazy idiot. You know that, don't you?
And i thought you were tired of all the snow, Oh you don't want to go to school? Ok. Lol it's 27 degrees now and it'll hit 30 in no time.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> You are a crazy idiot. You know that, don't you?
> And i thought you were tired of all the snow. Lol it's 27 degrees now and it'll hit 30 in no time.

Click to collapse



I iz a idiot? 
Yeah, I'm tired of snow, but I welcome it with open hands if it shuts down school.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Oh come on!
> DowntownBrown and Fyre have the same avatar and both have 2008 on their profiles. Gets my weak brain all fuzzed up.  It forces me to do a double check on who the poster is every time. :silly:

Click to collapse



I changed my avatar to make it easier to recognize who is who sir. Nice to meet u by the way :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I iz a idiot?
> Yeah, I'm tired of snow, but I welcome it with open hands if it shuts down school.

Click to collapse



You just ate something because you were thirsty. Of course you iz a idiot.
Would've made sense if it were a watermelon.

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I changed my avatar to make it easier to recognize who is who sir. Nice to meet u by the way :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh you didn't have to. It was nice the way it was. You can change it back to the other one, really.
And you don't have to sir me either.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

But grapes have lots of "juice" in them.

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

Goodnight guys.

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

Goodnight guys.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 22, 2013)

went to the other company,
they gave me to AT&T,

not another AT&T,
i wanted to be with telstra wireless, an aussie wireless provider


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

You're too accommodating, Jeff. You need to give certain members a little **** here and there. Lol.  Roofie is cool, but that was a good opportunity to mess with him worse. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You're too accommodating, Jeff. You need to give certain members a little **** here and there. Lol.  Roofie is cool, but that was a good opportunity to mess with him worse.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol, that's actually the first time someone ever listened to me without giving a ****.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Lol, that's actually the first time someone ever listened to me without giving a ****.

Click to collapse



See? Screwing with you is tradition!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> See? Screwing with you is tradition!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hehe..
What's happening on my side is, parents are leaving on a trip today. So i'll be alone for the whole of next week. Don't have anything planned as such. Movies, gym. I'll try to go out and shoot something with the camera if i can make up my mind and move my lazy arse.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Hehe..
> What's happening on my side is, parents are leaving on a trip today. So i'll be alone for the whole of next week. Don't have anything planned as such. Movies, gym. I'll try to go out and shoot something with the camera if i can make up my mind and move my lazy arse.

Click to collapse



So, it's going to go basically like this:





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> So, it's going to go basically like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To the T. Thanks for nailing it for me. :highfive:
Something to look forward to, isn't it? Lol.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Good morning Muffins and bros.

Sent using my X8


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



hoahongden_155_93 said:


> same:silly:

Click to collapse



This is NOT the thread to spam your 10 posts in.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



hoahongden_155_93 said:


> same:silly:

Click to collapse





Here is a tut.
1. Get 10 useful posts before entering.

2. Get 10 useful posts before entering.

3. Get 10 useful posts before entering.

4. Get 10 useful posts before entering. 

5. Get 10 useful posts before entering.

6. Get 10 useful posts before entering. 

7. Get 10 useful posts before entering.

8. Get 10 useful posts before entering. 

9. Get 10 useful posts before entering.

10. Get 10 useful posts before entering.

11. Make wings for the phone and ur done.

12. Make sure not to post in here without 10 useful posts or the moderator will deal with you.

13. Don't get on anyones bad list.

14. Finally get prepared to get reported.



Sent using my X8


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> don't know what faze is, but if it's government help, not a chance... we have absolutely nothing to do with the government...   and she doesn't know what her best killstreak is, but she just had a 27 kills 4 deaths match that I saw... by far not her best though...

Click to collapse



She's pretty awesome. Faze isn't government help. It's one of the greatest CoD clans in the world.



Prawesome said:


> Riyadh?
> Well ...where in Riyadh ..PM me if you don't want to say it in public..

Click to collapse



Why'd you need to know? I'm suspicious. Riyadh isn't even surrounded by sea. You can't hop on a dolphin trying to get here and trying to not get eaten by whales, prawn.


DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I changed my avatar to make it easier to recognize who is who sir. Nice to meet u by the way :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Oh come on!
> DowntownBrown and Fyre have the same avatar and both have 2008 on their profiles. Gets my weak brain all fuzzed up.  It forces me to do a double check on who the poster is every time. :silly:

Click to collapse



roflmao thats hilarious.. i never knew that sir xD


4D1L said:


> Good morning Muffins and bros.
> 
> Sent using my X8

Click to collapse



MORNIN SIR


*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Downtown changed his... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Its a 95
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



she is chwweet:thumbup::thumbup:




roofrider said:


> Hehe..
> What's happening on my side is, parents are leaving on a trip today. So i'll be alone for the whole of next week. Don't have anything planned as such. Movies, gym. I'll try to go out and shoot something with the camera if i can make up my mind and move my lazy arse.

Click to collapse



if you are up for it.. I'm going out now.. towards vijayanagar from yelahanka.. if you can meet.. pm me




4D1L said:


> Here is a tut.
> 1. Get 10 useful posts before entering.
> 
> 2. Get 10 useful posts before entering.
> ...

Click to collapse



don't do a trick twice.. it gets boring 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> if you are up for it.. I'm going out now.. towards vijayanagar from yelahanka.. if you can meet.. pm me

Click to collapse



That's pretty far.  And i'm lazy


----------



## _Variable (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> That's pretty far.  And i'm lazy

Click to collapse



Tell me a place near any around that route 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Oh you didn't have to. It was nice the way it was. You can change it back to the other one, really.
> And you don't have to sir me either.

Click to collapse



Its OK it was kinda crazy with 2 of the same avatar I'm kinda found of my new strung out looking muffin .  

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> You're too accommodating, Jeff. You need to give certain members a little **** here and there. Lol.  Roofie is cool, but that was a good opportunity to mess with him worse.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yea I probably should. Will do just trying to be on my P and Q's for at least 2 weeks but eh. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Yo one kewl cat jeff ol boy

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Yo one kewl cat jeff ol boy
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse









...sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Yo one kewl cat jeff ol boy
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



Ohai dn... Welcome back.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

DJFDHHFYJJIOIREAVBKKFDDFHBVXDSKLOYFSDFJJGFGRWRH

I AM BEING SEXUALLY ABUSED BY THE INTERNET. FUUUUUUUU-

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> DJFDHHFYJJIOIREAVBKKFDDFHBVXDSKLOYFSDFJJGFGRWRH
> 
> I AM BEING SEXUALLY ABUSED BY THE INTERNET. FUUUUUUUU-
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Type #nomeansno#%

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 22, 2013)

Use your safe word, puppy!

Also, I gave you an Internet. Again.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Thanks Sleepy. And, I turned my rape alarm on. It's OK now.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

What's up guys (and Itchy)? Happy freaking Friday.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> What's up guys (and Itchy)? Happy freaking Friday.

Click to collapse



iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg

Just came back from school got exams in 3 weeks.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg
> 
> Just came back from school got exams in 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



School is for people who don't know how to play Ingress... 

I kid. But, if you don't get all A's you'll be grounded for a month.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> School is for people who don't know how to play Ingress...
> 
> I kid. But, if you don't get all A's you'll be grounded for a Year.

Click to collapse



FTFY

I am the cleverest boy in my year. Nothing to worry about untill exams.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> What's up guys (and Itchy)? Happy freaking Friday.

Click to collapse



Hey apex so glad its Friday. How's your day going sir?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Friday!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Apex (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey apex so glad its Friday. How's your day going sir?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm doing well, thanks. Headed home after my week of travels with work. I'm ready to be back.

What's shaking with you?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Friday!!! :beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Nooooo. Why Friday by Rebbeca Black....
Its known as the worst song ever.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sup muffs

_  The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
—Albert Einstein  _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> FTFY
> 
> I am the cleverest boy in my year. Nothing to worry about untill exams.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seriously? :sly:
Kids these days 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Sup muffs
> 
> _  The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
> —Albert Einstein  _

Click to collapse



Sup?







QuantumFoam said:


> Seriously? :sly:
> Kids these days
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Seriously? :sly:
> Kids these days
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What have i done....

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> I'm doing well, thanks. Headed home after my week of travels with work. I'm ready to be back.
> 
> What's shaking with you?

Click to collapse



Trying to get through this last day of work. My regular truck is down cause of the bearings in the alternator are bad. So I'm stick in this replacement truck and its freaking nasty. Oh well its almost over. What do u do for a living if u don't mind me asking sir? 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Sup muffs
> 
> _  The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
> —Albert Einstein  _

Click to collapse



Ohai Jiggles kthxbai

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Trying to get through this last day of work. My regular truck is down cause of the bearings in the alternator are bad. So I'm stick in this replacement truck and its freaking nasty. Oh well its almost over. What do u do for a living if u don't mind me asking sir?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I drive trucks too. It is on a game though

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Sup muffs
> 
> _  The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
> —Albert Einstein  _

Click to collapse



Ohai Jiggles kthxbai

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai Jiggles kthxbai
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was about to tell u to call jugg1es sir but i remembered that he is not a member.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> I was about to tell u to call jugg1es sir but i remembered that he is not a member.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Enough with the sir crap!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> I was about to tell u to call jugg1es sir but i remembered that he is not a member.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is true Jr. Sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is true Jr. Sir
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ohai mr. jeffbrown. 
nice to meet you. :beer:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Enough with the sir crap!

Click to collapse



It is part of pledge criteria







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is true Jr. Sir
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dont call me sir. Just compensate deadly by calling him "Deadly the 3rd", "Deadly3(cubed)" or "Sir Deadly the 3rd".


Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Trying to get through this last day of work. My regular truck is down cause of the bearings in the alternator are bad. So I'm stick in this replacement truck and its freaking nasty. Oh well its almost over. What do u do for a living if u don't mind me asking sir?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I work for a Fine Art Services company out of the Dallas area. I handle collections of artwork for area museum, galleries, and private collectors as well as across the county. I've been doing this for (going on) 14 years now. I travel usually every other week to oversee exhibition installations and work with clients in dealing with acquisitions and loans.


----------



## Apex (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



cascabel said:


> ohai mr. jeffbrown.
> nice to meet you. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Greets, cas! Long time...


----------



## cascabel (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Greets, cas! Long time...

Click to collapse



too long. 

how's work?

"Just because I don't doesn't mean I can't."


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@cas are you going to be about for the next 3 hours or so? 

_  The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
—Albert Einstein  _


----------



## Apex (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Enough with the sir crap!

Click to collapse



You ready to be revoked? Don't get caught with your fingers in my pie...


----------



## Apex (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



cascabel said:


> too long.
> 
> how's work?
> 
> "Just because I don't doesn't mean I can't."

Click to collapse



Work is. Headed home, and ready to be there. What's new?


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> You ready to be revoked? Don't get caught with your fingers in my pie...

Click to collapse



Pie................ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_  The person who reads too much and uses his brain too little will fall into lazy habits of thinking.
—Albert Einstein  _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> FTFY
> 
> I am the cleverest boy in my year. Nothing to worry about untill exams.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











4D1L said:


> What have i done....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> You ready to be revoked? Don't get caught with your fingers in my pie...

Click to collapse



I knew ur gonna say about suspention.







QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was busy going to the toilet.


Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Intro*

Hi, Everyone

My  name is Prashant Gahlot aka Percy 20 yrs old,I'am a student of engineering 2nd year (CS branch) and i hate college (teachers hate me :silly: ).
Joined XDA 23rd oct 2012 ,my brother's friend told me about XDA ,so decided to check out what XDA is all about. i didn't read the rules first and tried to post in dev section and every time i was unsuccessful so got fedup and didn't came online for 20 days then one day i read the rules .started to post in dev section ,learned a lot !
still in learning stage ,made my first kernel ,ported many roms  
this is enough for intro 

now i'am bored


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> I work for a Fine Art Services company out of the Dallas area. I handle collections of artwork for area museum, galleries, and private collectors as well as across the county. I've been doing this for (going on) 14 years now. I travel usually every other week to oversee exhibition installations and work with clients in dealing with acquisitions and loans.

Click to collapse



In other words... he's earnin' and burnin', snapping necks and cashing checks. 

Good morrow all!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey frat. How's it going?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Hey frat. How's it going?

Click to collapse



Brother James! Long time no see!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy215 said:


> Hi, Everyone
> 
> My  name is Prashant Gahlot aka Percy 20 yrs old,I'am a student of engineering 2nd year (CS branch) and i hate college (teachers hate me :silly: ).
> Joined XDA 23rd oct 2012 ,my brother's friend told me about XDA ,so decided to check out what XDA is all about. i didn't read the rules first and tried to post in dev section and every time i was unsuccessful so got fedup and didn't came online for 20 days then one day i read the rules .started to post in dev section ,learned a lot !
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell me who got u here.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Brother James! Long time no see!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I know yeah. Barclays has me working some crazy hours so I don't get to come online too much these days. I tend to lurk more now though 

How you been?


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 22, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Tell me who got u here.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Deadly :angel:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy215 said:


> Deadly :angel:

Click to collapse



O.k. just put a muffin as your avatar and change ur sig to a muffin related one.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> It is part of pledge criteria
> 
> Dont call me sir. Just compensate deadly by calling him "Deadly the 3rd", "Deadly3(cubed)" or "Sir Deadly the 3rd".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



don't get on my wrong side kid
You are currently good in my book even though sometimes it may not be the case.. but seriously.. don't get on my nerves.. :sly:




KidCarter93 said:


> Hey frat. How's it going?

Click to collapse



yo kc.. you remembered the route to here? 




percy215 said:


> Deadly :angel:

Click to collapse



I heard someone calling.. yo Percy.. or was it per*y.. fill in the blank folks.. 

Btw he is a friend of mine who seems to want to pledge I guess.. I didn't talk about that.. but I did mention frat quite a few times to him..

And hello to everyone.. pfffttt.. today has been a emotional one
Went to my ex's marriage reception 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> don't get on my wrong side kid
> You are currently good in my book even though sometimes it may not be the case.. but seriously.. don't get on my nerves.. :sly:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sleepy gave his sir too me calling me sir2 then i dont wanna be called sir2. Sleepy is getting his sir title back.



Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Guys, I'm awesome.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I'm awesome.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How? U joining the fraternity?

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Sleepy gave his sir too me calling me sir2 then i dont wanna be called sir2. Sleepy is getting his sir title back.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



vvvvv this vvvvv 





4D1L said:


> Dont call me sir. Just compensate deadly* by calling him* "Deadly the 3rd", "Deadly3(cubed)" or "Sir Deadly the 3rd".
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 why are you telling him to call me deadly 3rd or other things

I don't see what you are doing?  
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 22, 2013)

avatar changed and muffin word added in signature


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 22, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> yo kc.. you remembered the route to here?

Click to collapse



I remember everything


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I remember everything

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I remember everything

Click to collapse



You were hiding under a rock all these days? 

I didn't see you anywhere 
Or by mistake you got busy? 




        how is life going on? 



____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Sceptical you seems sceptical 


Deadly. said:


> You were hiding under a rock all these days?
> 
> I didn't see you anywhere
> Or by mistake you got busy?
> ...

Click to collapse



As my post to Jeremy said, I'm doing silly hours at work so haven't really had the time to be around. So much so that my posts per day were at around 43 whereas now they're at 33.32.

It's all going well thanks. Just a shame that I'm so busy but at least I can relax for the weekend 
How's everything with you?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> vvvvv this vvvvv
> why are you telling him to call me deadly 3rd or other things
> 
> I don't see what you are doing?
> ...

Click to collapse



that is soo funny sir deadly the 3rd cubed....

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

This thread got me all cracked up. :laugh:
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=120141981&page=1

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> that is soo funny sir deadly the 3rd cubed....
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Or Deadly Cubed the 3rd. Hmm....


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> vvvvv this vvvvv
> why are you telling him to call me deadly 3rd or other things
> 
> I don't see what you are doing?
> ...

Click to collapse



O.k. i apologise. No one call deadly deadly3 or other things. I dont want to be called sir from 2 days ago

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

-potato-


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> O.k. i apologise. No one call deadly deadly3 or other things. I dont want to be called sir from 2 days ago
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



R.I.P English






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> You ready to be revoked? Don't get caught with your fingers in my pie...

Click to collapse



Er... what? Why would I be revoked?


----------



## roofrider (Mar 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Er... what? Why would I be revoked?

Click to collapse



Duh! Because you had your fingers in his pie.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Duh! Because you had your fingers in his pie.

Click to collapse



Pie? 
Am I missing something here?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



cascabel said:


> ohai mr. jeffbrown.
> nice to meet you. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice to meet u sir.

I have a cat  2 actually but they are nice. Cairo may bite but not hard and it means he loves u so don't be alarmed.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




percy215 said:


> Hi, Everyone
> 
> My  name is Prashant Gahlot aka Percy 20 yrs old,I'am a student of engineering 2nd year (CS branch) and i hate college (teachers hate me :silly: ).
> Joined XDA 23rd oct 2012 ,my brother's friend told me about XDA ,so decided to check out what XDA is all about. i didn't read the rules first and tried to post in dev section and every time i was unsuccessful so got fedup and didn't came online for 20 days then one day i read the rules .started to post in dev section ,learned a lot !
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi percy :spam:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Pie?
> Am I missing something here?

Click to collapse









Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hi percy
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi
Jeff :beer:
How is it going? 







Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy215 said:


> Hi
> Jeff :beer:
> How is it going?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh u know just working but its almost over and its Friday :beer::beer::beer:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hey JR. Thought you'd want to know. Had interview today and got the new job  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Sceptical you seems sceptical
> 
> As my post to Jeremy said, I'm doing silly hours at work so haven't really had the time to be around. So much so that my posts per day were at around 43 whereas now they're at 33.32.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i just had quite a day.. my ex's marruage reception.. and i missed and went to her home and gave gift there




emotionally drained.. 


SpiritFyre said:


> that is soo funny sir deadly the 3rd cubed....
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



arhm... 


wait...... what:what:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## K.A. (Mar 22, 2013)

Ssup n00bs?!? :laugh::laugh::laugh::what::what:


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh u know just working but its almost over and its Friday :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Enjoy the Weekend
My exms are near, so no enjoyment 








undercover said:


> Hey JR. Thought you'd want to know. Had interview today and got the new job
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi sir 
Congratulations






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## K.A. (Mar 22, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> i just had quite a day.. my ex's marruage reception.. and i missed and went to her home and gave gift there
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 titman... you seemed braver than expected..


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Hey JR. Thought you'd want to know. Had interview today and got the new job
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow.. you didn't say anything about interview.. :sly:

Or did I miss? 

Anyway.. Congrats mate:thumbup:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Hey JR. Thought you'd want to know. Had interview today and got the new job
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Congrats Tink I'm happy for you :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Thanks guys. :beer::beer::beer::beer:
Longer hours but more beneficial and interesting. 

Deadly, I thought you claimed to read EVERY post here 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Thanks guys. :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Longer hours but more beneficial and interesting.
> 
> Deadly, I thought you claimed to read EVERY post here
> ...

Click to collapse



I am the only one who can truthfully keep this claim.


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Thanks guys. :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Longer hours but more beneficial and interesting.
> 
> Deadly, I thought you claimed to read EVERY post here
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! Congratulations 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Thanks Eric. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Thanks guys. :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Longer hours but more beneficial and interesting.
> 
> Deadly, I thought you claimed to read EVERY post here
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats, bud!


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 22, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Congrats, bud!

Click to collapse



'sup brother? How are you and the wife and the family and the...well, you get the point :silly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I just got the craziest news. Will explain tomorrow.



Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

I'm the best frat house puppy ever! I can has treats?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats, Stinky!
:beer:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I just got the craziest news. Will explain tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First tell me the news. Wolfpup no server 2morro

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I'm the best frat house puppy ever! I can has treats?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Thanks guys. :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Longer hours but more beneficial and interesting.
> 
> Deadly, I thought you claimed to read EVERY post here
> ...

Click to collapse



I do

I haven't missed one yet.. that's y the ""  maybe I forgot I guess
Life has been bit messy.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> First tell me the news. Wolfpup no server 2morro
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can't tell now.







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks bff.

A dog is a man's best friend.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Thanks guys. :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> Longer hours but more beneficial and interesting.
> 
> Deadly, I thought you claimed to read EVERY post here
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats :beer:
Oh he claims lots of things  like being online 24/7 






Wolf Pup said:


> I'm the best frat house puppy ever! I can has treats?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you stop being an idiot?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I can't tell now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your welcome *Pats pup on the head*

That's correct that's why u are my bff 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Can you stop being an idiot?

Click to collapse



... sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your welcome *Pats pup on the head*
> 
> That's correct that's why u are my bff
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's been posting that thing today for the 3rd/4th time...:thumbdown:


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Congrats :beer:
> Oh he claims lots of things  like being online 24/7
> 
> Can you stop being an idiot?

Click to collapse





Show me where i said that brah



Prawesome said:


> He's been posting that thing today for the 3rd/4th time...:thumbdown:

Click to collapse



you keep count of such insignificant detail 
/seewhatididthere
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> 'sup brother? How are you and the wife and the family and the...well, you get the point :silly:

Click to collapse



Very well, thanks for asking! Might be moving back to Florida if we can find a house for the right price...  how are you and yours?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 22, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Show me where i said that brah
> 
> you keep count of such insignificant detail
> /seewhatididthere
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO REPLIES ON WHATSAPP?!??


How's everyone doing?


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I just got the craziest news. Will explain tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about we take you to the vets to be fixed 

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Congrats :beer:
> Oh he claims lots of things  like being online 24/7
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your welcome *Pats pup on the head*
> 
> That's correct that's why u are my bff
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Show me where i said that brah
> 
> you keep count of such insignificant detail
> /seewhatididthere
> ...

Click to collapse



It was in Gtalk  Ask QF 




flastnoles11 said:


> Very well, thanks for asking! Might be moving back to Florida if we can find a house for the right price...  how are you and yours?

Click to collapse



Hey Chris..Hows it going? 






SleepyKrushna said:


> Y U NO REPLIES ON WHATSAPP?!??
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing?

Click to collapse



I am good, just kicking some ass on deadzone  I am on a roll today, epic matches all over for me


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Hey JR. Thought you'd want to know. Had interview today and got the new job
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Congrats, brosef (sorry, I watched Yes Man again recently).
I hope to deliver similar news in a week or so.






jugg1es said:


> How about we take you to the vets to be fixed
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



Brilliant idea!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> How about we take you to the vets to be fixed
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



Uh oh. Please don't juggles! *puppy face*

I JUST WANT TO BE LOVED!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Uh oh. Please don't juggles! *puppy face*
> 
> I JUST WANT TO BE LOVED!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sometimes the best thing for an over zealous puppy is "the snip" it calms them down 

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> How about we take you to the vets to be fixed
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



Lmfao..

@sleepy.. sorry mate.. was busy telling my today's tale in whatsapp.. 




Prawesome said:


> It was in Gtalk  Ask QF

Click to collapse



no:sly:

I see lies ... lies. . Only lies.. 

 I didn't though.. pics or didn't happen.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Uh oh. Please don't juggles! *puppy face*
> 
> I JUST WANT TO BE LOVED!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But first to get loved u need to go to the vet. We need to know y u can talk? Oh yeh server may be on sunday.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Lmfao..
> 
> @sleepy.. sorry mate.. was busy telling my today's tale in whatsapp..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks to gtalk not saving msg history, I don't have one :banghead:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Sometimes the best thing for an over zealous puppy is "the snip" it calms them down
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



I'm scared now.
I don't wanna be snipped!

JEFF HELP ME! PLEASE! HE'S GOING TO SNIP ME! JEFF HELP! HELP! I DON'T WANT TO BE SNIPPED!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Castration or PROZAC. Your choice.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 22, 2013)

@prawn... so for today, its pwn, and not prawn. 

@deafly... wut tale? tell meeeeee!!!!! (on whatsapp)

@puppy... you're scaring the old timers, wolf. heel.

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Castration or PROZAC. Your choice.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Or a castration after 2 prozacs?


----------



## XxSHaDoWxSLaYeRxX (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

frat

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Castration or PROZAC. Your choice.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I don't want to be castrated.
PROZAC it is..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> @prawn... so for today, its pwn, and not prawn.
> 
> @deafly... wut tale? tell meeeeee!!!!! (on whatsapp)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*starts crying* Don't hurt me!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> @prawn... so for today, its pwn, and not prawn.
> 
> @deafly... wut tale? tell meeeeee!!!!! (on whatsapp)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I don't want to be castrated.
> PROZAC it is..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app
> ...

Click to collapse



We may have to put u down.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I'm scared now.
> I don't wanna be snipped!
> 
> JEFF HELP ME! PLEASE! HE'S GOING TO SNIP ME! JEFF HELP! HELP! I DON'T WANT TO BE SNIPPED!
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't forget you may be a pup but u are a wolf pup u got sharp teeth. Just growl and show your teeth

I won't let them snip u don't worry 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't forget you may be a pup but u are a wolf pup u got sharp teeth. Just growl and show your teeth
> 
> I won't let them snip u don't worry
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What about if we snip u too.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> What about if we snip u too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You could try but I don't think u would wanna try that cause I'm sure I could over power u and u would end up being the one castrated. Along with a rainbow tattoo on your forehead with a muffin in the middle. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Whysoserious.jpg y'all?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Whysoserious.jpg y'all?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Have you been practicing your knots 

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Have you been practicing your knots
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



I tried, I think I need a longer/skinnier tie.

That knot is a *****.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Some people are acting extremely immature

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Some people are acting extremely immature
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



¿Come to join their party? 

How goes it Grumpelstultskin?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was gonna skip through all this but decided to read it...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hey frat I got a question and if anybody has any knowledge your input would be much appreciated. I want to buy a nice set of headphones and don't wanna spend a whole bunch but don't wanna buy a cheap set either. My budget it up to about $120 

Thanks 
Downtown and Cairo

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> I was gonna skip through all this but decided to read it...

Click to collapse



Bet you wish you would've skipped it now...


----------



## undercover (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Congrats, brosef (sorry, I watched Yes Man again recently).
> I hope to deliver similar news in a week or so.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope for you too. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Bet you wish you would've skipped it now...

Click to collapse



I skimmed it in about 1 minute. Have no idea what's going on.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey frat I got a question and if anybody has any knowledge your input would be much appreciated. I want to buy a nice set of headphones and don't wanna spend a whole bunch but don't wanna buy a cheap set either. My budget it up to about $120
> 
> Thanks
> Downtown and Cairo
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish I knew someone in the frat with obsessive knowledge on that.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------

Lulz. Read my guide at your leisure, but also, in ear or on ear? What music genres?  How important is bass impact? What about crystal clear highs? Do you need a mic?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> ¿Come to join their party?
> 
> How goes it Grumpelstultskin?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good...

What does this grumpl- thingy mean?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> I'm good...
> 
> What does this grumpl- thingy mean?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a take off on Rumpelstiltskin, http://www.eastoftheweb.com/short-stories/UBooks/Rum.shtml

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Stupid YouTube app keeps giving me a connection to server lost error... worked fine yesterday, starting to really agitate me....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Stupid YouTube app keeps giving me a connection to server lost error... worked fine yesterday, starting to really agitate me....

Click to collapse



Clear the cache? It's fixed problems on apps I've had before.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Stupid YouTube app keeps giving me a connection to server lost error... worked fine yesterday, starting to really agitate me....

Click to collapse



Check to see if you have Internet access. :thumbup:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Clear the cache? It's fixed problems on apps I've had before.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Tried that, still nothing... everything loads except the video....  really odd...







Ichigo said:


> Check to see if you have Internet access. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



How would I be posting here without internet...  1.55 mbps on 3g (Sprint  ) according to speed test


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Try through browser?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Try through browser?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Works through browser...  but I want the app to work... 

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

Can't be network cuz the wifes Evo lte is working just fine... hers did have this problem a few weeks ago though... so confused...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

UN/re-install app?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

My youtube app won't even open on gingerbread. Works fine on 4.2.2 though.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> UN/re-install app?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Tried that also....   gonna find an earlier version and see if that works...


----------



## undercover (Mar 22, 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.tsorn.FullScreen

Check it out guys.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Tried that also....   gonna find an earlier version and see if that works...

Click to collapse



****ing bizarre.  Did it work before? New ROM or kernel?

That's the point where I'll usually wipe cache/dalvik then sacrifice an appropriate sweet to the Android gods.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I wish I knew someone in the frat with obsessive knowledge on that.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



 Duh
On ear, hip hop and alternative rock, I like bass, highs are important but not as important as bass, no mic.

I'm thinking about some sennheiser HD 449 what do u think? I'm gonna head over to your guide as soon as I get home and showered.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.tsorn.FullScreen
> 
> Check it out guys.

Click to collapse



Cool. I just use the expanded desktop setting and use the lmt app w/ sidebar app for navigation.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Tried that also....   gonna find an earlier version and see if that works...

Click to collapse



You sure you have a working Google play services.apk? Try clearing data if that has issues and Google framework services.. it should work then.. and a reboot..

Also try tube mate.. best alternative.. :thumbup: not on play store.. but a free app

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I was also thinking of getting a Sennheisser 439 or 449...

Any opinions, riot?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Deadly, how's you aneroid development going?


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I was also thinking of getting a Sennheisser 439 or 449...
> 
> Any opinions, riot?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



India! Go creative :sly:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Duh
> On ear, hip hop and alternative rock, I like bass, highs are important but not as important as bass, no mic.
> 
> I'm thinking about some sennheiser HD 449 what do u think? I'm gonna head over to your guide as soon as I get home and showered.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm more of an in-ear guy, will have to stretch my knowledge for this. Could be fun. .

Off the top of my head, I've seen V-Moda M-80 and Crossfade in that range, Audio Technica M50, JVC HA-S500, Sony xb500

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 22, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Works through browser...  but I want the app to work...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------
> 
> Can't be network cuz the wifes Evo lte is working just fine... hers did have this problem a few weeks ago though... so confused...

Click to collapse



Are you using the YouTube that comes with regular gapps or a different one?


----------



## undercover (Mar 22, 2013)

I have these 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDREX5...9XM0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363991110&sr=8-2

Best fit for in ear EVER. Seriously. Decent sound and don't pop out even when running. :good::good::good: 

These are the same but seem to be a bit higher level.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDREX5...NMII/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363991110&sr=8-1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Found some refurb HD 558 for $105 on amazon with a warranty 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> ****ing bizarre.  Did it work before? New ROM or kernel?
> 
> That's the point where I'll usually wipe cache/dalvik then sacrifice an appropriate sweet to the Android gods.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Changed nothing... watched a video on tank carradine last night, tried to watch a video today and this crap....  installed an inverted and it played one video, well started it, then I exited... hopefully it stays working


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Found some refurb HD 558 for $105 on amazon with a warranty
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



See my edited post with lots of recommendations to look up reviews on.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> I have these
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDREX5...9XM0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363991110&sr=8-2
> 
> Best fit for in ear EVER. Seriously. Decent sound and don't pop out even when running. :good::good::good:
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I need for this summer when I'm cycling. Thank u :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> India! Go creative :sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Creative for speakers. Not headphones.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I prefer these over my $300 on-ears
http://www.shure.com/americas/produ.../se-earphones/se215-sound-isolating-earphones

Use them all day, exercising, phone calls (with added mic cable), etc.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I prefer these over my $300 on-ears
> http://www.shure.com/americas/produ.../se-earphones/se215-sound-isolating-earphones
> 
> Use them all day, exercising, phone calls (with added mic cable), etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah heard a lot about those...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> My youtube app won't even open on gingerbread. Works fine on 4.2.2 though.

Click to collapse



Clear data
I am on GB, have to do it occasionally


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Seems bboys inverted YouTube is working... I still get that message every 3rd video, but if I press retry a few times it stays playing... wonder why the stock YouTube app wouldn't work still though


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Seems bboys inverted YouTube is working... I still get that message every 3rd video, but if I press retry a few times it stays playing... wonder why the stock YouTube app wouldn't work still though

Click to collapse



Y U NO SAY HOLA? 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Y U NO SAY HOLA?
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



I did... you must have missed it.... 

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Very well, thanks for asking! Might be moving back to Florida if we can find a house for the right price...  how are you and yours?

Click to collapse



See, this was to you... quoted you and everything...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Jalapeño burgers are delicious.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I did... you must have missed it....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My bad then 


××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Just got the sennheiser HD 558 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004FEEY9A/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363993048&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Jalapeño burgers are delicious.

Click to collapse



say what? :what:

On the side note.. i haz 7777 posts !!

And its 4:30 am.. I have to sleep.. night guys.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> My bad then
> 
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Can't make my meeting tonight  gonna listen to it on the phone though... pretty disappointed, should be a good one!


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Can't make my meeting tonight  gonna listen to it on the phone though... pretty disappointed, should be a good one!

Click to collapse



Keep it up mate! Next Tuesday is coming tough 
PM me if you ever want to talk 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Jalapeño burgers are delicious.

Click to collapse



My mouth and stomach are on fire!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> My mouth and stomach are on fire!!!

Click to collapse



See ya in about 3 hours 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Keep it up mate! Next Tuesday is coming tough
> PM me if you ever want to talk
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Sure will,I appreciate the support bud!


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

all of you frat brothers(sirs) with all those nice gadgets

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> all of you frat brothers(sirs) with all those nice gadgets
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Not me. I just have a pair of crappy $20 headphones.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Not me. I just have a pair of crappy $20 headphones.

Click to collapse



I have 3 year old 35$ earphones.
They've broken twice, but I know how to use super glue.

So now I guess I can spend another 50$ on headphones that should last a bit longer.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Not me. I just have a pair of crappy $20 headphones.

Click to collapse



I just use the ones that came with my s3... the sound quality is surprisingly not horrible...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I just use the ones that came with my s3... the sound quality is surprisingly not horrible...

Click to collapse



lol surorisingly not horribke xD

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just got the sennheiser HD 558
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004FEEY9A/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363993048&sr=8-1&pi=SL75
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice pick up. Check into this, if you dare, lol.
http://www.headfonia.com/sennheisers-new-hd558-and-hd598/3/

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> I just use the ones that came with my s3... the sound quality is surprisingly not horrible...

Click to collapse



Until you've had better. It's like when you first start experiencing girls, a good 'ole hj is awesome... until you realize what girls can do with their other parts. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Nice pick up. Check into this, if you dare, lol.
> http://www.headfonia.com/sennheisers-new-hd558-and-hd598/3/
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> ...

Click to collapse




That looks pretty easy. There is nothing that would trip off a voided warranty by doing this right? Like when u open up a cellphone with the screw stickers

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Not that I saw when I read the article. Worst case is you liked it better with the tape on. Maybe start with half of the tape?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I just use the ones that came with my s3... the sound quality is surprisingly not horrible...

Click to collapse



They are uncomfortable as hell though. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I just use the ones that came with my s3... the sound quality is surprisingly not horrible...

Click to collapse



I second this but I destroyed mine two weeks ago 
I want another pair soooo bad 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## undercover (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> I second this but I destroyed mine two weeks ago
> I want another pair soooo bad
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Get them Sony ones I recommended, you'll be surprised how comfortable they are. However I'm not sure if they have a version with a mic. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> I second this but I destroyed mine two weeks ago
> I want another pair soooo bad
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Phillips SHE3590 is an excellent but cheap choice.  Also Sony MH1 or Brainwavz R1, but the $15 on the Phillips makes them a great buy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 22, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I second this but I destroyed mine two weeks ago
> I want another pair soooo bad
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



My 10.1 headphones are the same ones, so I have two pairs if you're comfortable enough with my mailing them to you with the Anthrax... gotta hunt them down 1st...


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Phillips SHE3590 is an excellent but cheap choice.  Also Sony MH1 or Brainwavz R1, but the $15 on the Phillips makes them a great buy.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221195976594 


××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221195976594
> 
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Yes, though that version may have the J cord (one side longer than other), which some find annoying.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/632892/review-sony-mh1-the-best-kept-secret

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------



Quasimodem said:


> My 10.1 headphones are the same ones, so I have two pairs if you're comfortable enough with my mailing them to you with the Anthrax... gotta hunt them down 1st...

Click to collapse



Interestingly, my wife has an ear infection, strep, pneumonia, combination so bad that her doctor gave her a medicine used to treat anthrax.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Interestingly, my wife has an ear infection, strep, pneumonia, combination so bad that her doctor gave her a medicine used to treat anthrax.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Holy crap man...  that's a lot of stuff...  Maybe a shot or two of whiskey with the Anthrax meds?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

She's resistant to normal antibiotics. And Irish. It'd take several shots. Lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> She's resistant to normal antibiotics. And Irish. It'd take several shots. Lol
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Not joking. My wife is Irish, and all the stereotypes are true. :beer::thumbup::thumbup::beer:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Jalapeño burgers are delicious.

Click to collapse



Oh crap. Not my best idea. My stomach is still burning inside!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Oh crap. Not my best idea. My stomach is still burning inside!

Click to collapse



Wuss. Lol. Jalapeno is an excellent addition to burgers, sandwiches, pizza, guacamole, etc. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Wuss. Lol. Jalapeno is an excellent addition to burgers, sandwiches, pizza, guacamole, etc.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I used to eat spicy food all of the time. Last summer I could eat 2 of these jalapeno burger's without feeling any burn. But for some reason it killed my stomach. I also ate spicy nacho chips with jalapeno cheese dip and hot sauce on my burger, so that may have also contributed.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I used to eat spicy food all of the time. Last summer I could eat 2 of these jalapeno burger's without feeling any burn. But for some reason it killed my stomach. I also ate spicy nacho chips with jalapeno cheese dip and hot sauce on my burger, so that may have also contributed.

Click to collapse



Asians can probably eat nearly all the spices in the world.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

My carne asada recipe (yes, MY creation ) involves 8 habanero peppers and 4 serrano peppers.

I like spicy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> My carne asada recipe (yes, MY creation ) involves 8 habanero peppers and 4 serrano peppers.
> 
> I like spicy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No thank you... my wife would probably live that though, she loves spicy foods


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

If you add vinegar to the marinade it neutralizes the acid/spice.

My marinade sits with the meat in a Rubbermaid cake tub for 2-4 days before cooking.  My wife/son don't do "spicy" but if I slather the asada with mild guacamole, they like the flavor and don't feel the heat.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

stop stop stop stoopppp*drools*

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> stop stop stop stoopppp*drools*
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



You're not that far from me.  Next time I make it, I'll waft the smell your direction. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> You're not that far from me.  Next time I make it, I'll waft the smell your direction.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oh uhm i need to change some stuffs...

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## cascabel (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

sup frat. weekend! finally. :beer::beer::beer:

"Just because I don't doesn't mean I can't."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Greetings, cas

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



cascabel said:


> sup frat. weekend! finally. :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> "Just because I don't doesn't mean I can't."

Click to collapse



My weekend started 3hrs ago and still cant sleep. Its 3:17AM here in the United Kingdom.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> My weekend started 3hrs ago and still cant sleep. Its 3:17AM here in the United Kingdom.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Listen to calming music, or resort to chemicals

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*







4D1L said:


> We may have to put u down.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't forget you may be a pup but u are a wolf pup u got sharp teeth. Just growl and show your teeth
> 
> I won't let them snip u don't worry
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





4D1L said:


> What about if we snip u too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You could try but I don't think u would wanna try that cause I'm sure I could over power u and u would end up being the one castrated. Along with a rainbow tattoo on your forehead with a muffin in the middle.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Castration is a scary thought, man..



Quasimodem said:


> I was gonna skip through all this but decided to read it...

Click to collapse



I feel sorry for you.


Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Castration is a scary thought, man..
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Roflmao....... And here i was  editing my ddesktop signature for accessing xda lol.... And then fell across this

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> Roflmao....... And here i was  editing my ddesktop signature for accessing xda lol.... And then fell across this
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Include it in your sig? Lol

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Trolled my wife's Facebook. Lol






*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

XD

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Trolled my wife's Facebook. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolz yes sooo true. ohe finally i have my online siggy done  xD i need to make an awesome one though >.> this comp only has paint.....

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

ok now my correct pocation is up sirrrrrrr

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.




*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Oh, bit of a commute to your last place, huh? Lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I wish I would've known this existed 2 days ago. 
Would've saved my tons of time. Oh well. At least I can still make good use of it.
https://github.com/koush/UrlImageViewHelper


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Oh, bit of a commute to your last place, huh? Lol
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



nah ya kno just a couple blocks

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Morning guys....  Been a while... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Boom vvvvv

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Morning frat... 

Bff I sent u an Internet's :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat...
> 
> Bff I sent u an Internet's :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Evening

Yo kc. Seems like you haz HTC one? 

Stereo.. y u no use mono? 
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 23, 2013)

hai all


----------



## _Variable (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> hai all

Click to collapse



Copycat dn is copycat 

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> hai all

Click to collapse



Hi sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Evening
> 
> Yo kc. Seems like you haz HTC one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do indeed 
I ordered in yesterday and it turned up this morning 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Boom vvvvv
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do u like your HTC One? Not sure if I want that or should wait for the Moto X. The One just seems to much like my HOX+ so I dunno.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I do indeed
> I ordered in yesterday and it turned up this morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



How is it?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I do indeed
> I ordered in yesterday and it turned up this morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow that's service :ghost:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Do u like your HTC One? Not sure if I want that or should wait for the Moto X. The One just seems to much like my HOX+ so I dunno.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Prawesome said:


> How is it?

Click to collapse



Pretty damn nice and bloody loud xD
I haven't got round to testing it out too much yet but loving it so far 


Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Pretty damn nice and bloody loud xD
> I haven't got round to testing it out too much yet but loving it so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh..I still hate HTC for all their S-OFF, S-ON thing and the bootloader being locked aand manually unlock it..
N4 FTW


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Meh..I still hate HTC for all their S-OFF, S-ON thing and the bootloader being locked aand manually unlock it..
> N4 FTW

Click to collapse



Well it's my first HTC so I don't really mind 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Well it's my first HTC so I don't really mind
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Have fun trying to learn about all  those new stuff


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Meh..I still hate HTC for all their S-OFF, S-ON thing and the bootloader being locked aand manually unlock it..
> N4 FTW

Click to collapse



Yup that's the main reason my fiancé uses the HOX+ the most. She has access to use any phone I'm not currently using but obviously the HOX+ is now hers cause I cant mod it much. Well really its cause of the lack of dev community that drives me away from HTC. I can get the bootloader unlocked and S-off that's not a huge deal its just an inconvenience but it pushes all the good Devs away hence no community. Makes me wanna blow a chocolate chip in my muffin head I swear. 

My fiancé sold her N4 cause she likes the HOX+ so much I think she's crazy but it was her choice.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Have fun trying to learn about all  those new stuff

Click to collapse



It's not a problem. Everyday on XDA is a learning curb anyway 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat...
> 
> Bff I sent u an Internet's :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks mate. Internets are like dog treats for me.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup that's the main reason my fiancé uses the HOX+ the most. She has access to use any phone I'm not currently using but obviously the HOX+ is now hers cause I cant mod it much. Well really its cause of the lack of dev community that drives me away from HTC. I can get the bootloader unlocked and S-off that's not a huge deal its just an inconvenience but it pushes all the good Devs away hence no community. Makes me wanna blow a chocolate chip in my muffin head I swear.
> 
> My fiancé sold her N4 cause she likes the HOX+ so much I think she's crazy but it was her choice.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sold the N4 for a HOX? Ew....


----------



## _Variable (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Sold the N4 for a HOX? Ew....

Click to collapse



+1

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Sold the N4 for a HOX? Ew....

Click to collapse



I agree I bought the HOX+ just as a play with phone and had gotten her a N4 for Xmas. She just likes the X+ a lot mostly cause she doesnt mod at all. She just sticks with stock other than kernels for battery life which even that I have to do for her. 

Women 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I agree I bought the HOX+ just as a play with phone and had gotten her a N4 for Xmas. She just likes the X+ a lot mostly cause she doesnt mod at all. She just sticks with stock other than kernels for battery life which even that I have to do for her.
> 
> Women
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You got the N4, so its win win for you anyway.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> You got the N4, so its win win for you anyway.

Click to collapse



This is very true sir. 


Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Anybody know CPR? 

Pwease help revive the thread 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I'm bored, so.......... http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=muffin.:D

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Anybody know CPR?
> 
> Pwease help revive the thread
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I do.
It involves being gay if the patient is a man and being an excuse for kissing if the patient is a girl


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> I'm bored, so.......... http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=muffin.:D
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



Eat me 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I do.
> It involves being gay if the patient is a man and being an excuse for kissing if the patient is a girl

Click to collapse



So is the risk worth the reward sir?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Eat me
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not if your implying what's in the link 

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Eat me
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe 

And stop calling me sir. You are twice my age FGS


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

G'day brethren (and frat sister if she's still around?).

I saw that urban dictionary link when I first joined the frat, lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Not if your implying what's in the link
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



This is what I see when I click the link 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is what I see when I click the link
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Google :       muffin urban dictionary 
Dare not post a screenshot

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is what I see when I click the link
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Make sure it only says "muffin" at the end, and not a bunch of random text.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Google :       muffin urban dictionary
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



I just did  Buttered wtf 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hey, is anybody good with SystemUI theming?
The reason I ask is because my battery mod doesn't fit my screen. It gets cropped. I know it would just take some xml editing, but I was just checking to see if anybody knew what I should specifically edit,  instead of me reading through all the .xml files for the status bar.
Below is how it looks now, and then how I want it to look(it moves to the left so it can show the whole image)


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*






Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

It's code for "lady parts", Pizza. You kids will understand when you're older.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> It's code for "lady parts", Pizza. You kids will understand when you're older.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oh, I saw that one too.
But I like the one I posted better :thumbup::jester:

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I do.
> It involves being gay if the patient is a man and being an excuse for kissing if the patient is a girl

Click to collapse



You can skip the kissing part if it grosses you out.
They've made it optional for lay people.


Just call Eep, Juggles, Riot or me... 

I'm guessing Riot & Juggles will have taken training too.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey, is anybody good with SystemUI theming?
> The reason I ask is because my battery mod doesn't fit my screen. It gets cropped. I know it would just take some xml editing, but I was just checking to see if anybody knew what I should specifically edit,  instead of me reading through all the .xml files for the status bar.
> Below is how it looks now, and then how I want it to look(it moves to the left so it can show the whole image)

Click to collapse



resoultions please



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Anybody know CPR?
> 
> Pwease help revive the thread
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Not I, though I need to.

My medical expertise was only gained by watching horror films in real life (such as what my wife lives through daily)

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Not I, though I need to.
> 
> My medical expertise was only gained by watching horror films in real life (such as what my wife lives through daily)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It'll help you understand things bro.

Do it.

Also, it'll look good on your resume.

And you'll get a cool looking card.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 23, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> It'll help you understand things bro.
> 
> Do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you'll get pretty nurses as your perks too


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You can skip the kissing part if it grosses you out.
> They've made it optional for lay people.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup,  emergency outdoor stuff, including emergency dentistry, airways and fluids

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hi guys. And, I'm still scared about being snipped lol. Keep jugg1es away!

What's up everyone?

@flast how's your wife doing? How many steps can she take? Oh, ask her whether she prefers the DSR 50 or the Ballista for me? Thanks.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You can skip the kissing part if it grosses you out.
> They've made it optional for lay people.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to know we got lots of medical peeps on xda 

You need anyone to drive a semi or dump truck I'm your man 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Mar 23, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> You can skip the kissing part if it grosses you out.
> They've made it optional for lay people.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you guys practice it? You went around abusing a doll?


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Hi guys. And, I'm still scared about being snipped lol. Keep jugg1es away!
> 
> What's up everyone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Good to know we got lots of medical peeps on xda
> 
> You need anyone to drive a semi or dump truck I'm your man
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK, brah.

BTW, I just realised how gross your Tapatalk sig is... :what:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> OK, brah.
> 
> BTW, I just realised how gross your Tapatalk sig is... :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol yea now after hearing the urban dictionary definition it makes my tapatalk signature not sound so OK 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lol yea now after hearing the urban dictionary definition it makes my tapatalk signature not sound so OK
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You should change it...
It'll mentally scar me... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



OH.... OUCH.. 
JEFF I NEED YOUR MEDICAL ASSISTANCE.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Jeff... Did Wolf eat your muffin head? :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> OH.... OUCH..
> JEFF I NEED YOUR MEDICAL ASSISTANCE.
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



What's wrong with you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Jeff... Did Wolf eat your muffin head? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What?
I wouldn't eat his cookie unless he gave it to me.
Can I have some chicken shreads?

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> What?
> I wouldn't eat his cookie unless he gave it to me.
> Can I have some chicken shreads?
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



I see you're a good pup.

Go have some Purina dog food. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

im gonna start learning theming.... with help of grinder19

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> resoultions please

Click to collapse



They should be 18x18
I was originally using 32x32(I think) which worked fine until the ROM I was using(CM10.1/SGT7) switched from drawable-hdpi to drawable-mdpi


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Can't believe ichigo has more votes than me for the mod closings thread, even if it is just for the lulz:banghead::banghead:

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Can't believe ichigo has more votes than me for the mod closings thread, even if it is just for the lulz:banghead::banghead:
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



I voted 4 itchy.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Can't believe ichigo has more votes than me for the mod closings thread, even if it is just for the lulz:banghead::banghead:
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



I'll vote for ya! Link?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I'll vote for ya! Link?

Click to collapse



Go to the mod closings thread... In OT only...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Go to the mod closings thread... In OT only...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't feel like browsing through things to find it, if nobody posts a link I will later though


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Don't feel like browsing through things to find it, if nobody posts a link I will later though

Click to collapse



I'm not fussed if if i don't get the thread just don't want to be behind ichigo in the votes, that would be a bit of a stab in the guts.  No offence ichigo 

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

Such a lovely piece of work.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=859889

MOD all-stars! Awesome closings/warnings/bannings/rants...

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> I'm not fussed if if i don't get the thread just don't want to be behind ichigo in the votes, that would be a bit of a stab in the guts.  No offence ichigo
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



I don't have that problem


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> I don't have that problem

Click to collapse



Meh......... 

_   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
- Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Such a lovely piece of work.
> View attachment 1828168

Click to collapse



:droooooollllll:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> :droooooollllll:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know right 
My first HTC device and I haven't made a bad choice in the slightest.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> I'm not fussed if if i don't get the thread just don't want to be behind ichigo in the votes, that would be a bit of a stab in the guts.  No offence ichigo
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



Right now I'm in 2nd with 3 votes.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Right now I'm in 2nd with 3 votes.

Click to collapse



I only joined to beat you 
I guess the system works


----------



## Deadly (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You can skip the kissing part if it grosses you out.
> They've made it optional for lay people.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you had to take training to kiss? 

You were that bad? 




roofrider said:


> How did you guys practice it? You went around abusing a doll?

Click to collapse



they didn't answer.. means they admit it! 




flastnoles11 said:


> I'll vote for ya! Link?

Click to collapse



y not me

JK.. vote for prawn.. he is all alone.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> How did you guys practice it? You went around abusing a doll?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Sorry... Didn't see this post...

Yup we practice on mannequins... Then when a patient comes to emergency sometimes they'll need CPR too...
So there's that...
But hospitals have masks to pump air to the pt... So we don't do the kiss-breathe thing on them...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=859889
> 
> MOD all-stars! Awesome closings/warnings/bannings/rants...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1 ahead of ichigo now :thumbup::thumbup:

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Right now I'm in 2nd with 3 votes.

Click to collapse



Not anymore


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I don't see the poll in the OP am I blind? Even read the last 8 pages and still can't find it.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't see the poll in the OP am I blind? Even read the last 8 pages and still can't find it.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can't be done on the app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Can't be done on the app

Click to collapse



Don't roll your eyes at me Mr. u lost out on my vote 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't roll your eyes at me Mr. u lost out on my vote
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then you should've known it has to be done on the site


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Then you should've known it has to be done on the site

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Vote for me and I'll let you live.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Vote for me and I'll let you live.

Click to collapse



With this attitude.. you got 3 votes. Try without that

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Vote for me and I'll let you live.

Click to collapse



Already voted. If u wanna see who I voted for u know how 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> It's code for "lady parts", Pizza. You kids will understand when you're older.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You mean when they become
10? 






SleepyKrushna said:


> You can skip the kissing part if it grosses you out.
> They've made it optional for lay people.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No thanks 




jugg1es said:


> I'm not fussed if if i don't get the thread just don't want to be behind ichigo in the votes, that would be a bit of a stab in the guts.  No offence ichigo
> 
> _   "We don't like their sound, and guitar music is on the way out."
> - Decca Recording Co. rejecting the Beatles, 1962    _

Click to collapse



What's even worse is knowing that I am worse than getting the thread closed  Not a single vote for me...


----------



## Deadly (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> What's even worse is knowing that I am worse than getting the thread closed  *Not a single vote for me... *

Click to collapse



-_______-
Y you don't check before whining 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> -_______-
> Y you don't check before whining
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



He has 1, closing has 3.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> He has 1, closing has 3.

Click to collapse



Clearly you didn't see the bit deadly highlighted.


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> -_______-
> Y you don't check before whining
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



+1 for you 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



KidCarter93 said:


> Clearly you didn't see the bit deadly highlighted.

Click to collapse



Sorry. My eyes... They have been stolen.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Roof, I love you. At least I don't look like that annoying kid in town who no one likes


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Roof, I love you. At least I don't look like that annoying kid in town who no one likes

Click to collapse



Not looking like it doesn't mean you aren't, prawny boy!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Not looking like it doesn't mean you aren't, prawny boy!

Click to collapse



You just have to destroy the situation, don't you? -_-

Wolf, you having rain there? 16°C with heavy rains and wind here..


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You just have to destroy the situation, don't you? -_-
> 
> Wolf, you having rain there? 16°C with heavy rains and wind here..

Click to collapse



Yep! :victory:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Yep! :victory:

Click to collapse



Sadist rascal...lol


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I missed it. Why was Gli closed? Something about fighting about countries?


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I missed it. Why was Gli closed? Something about fighting about countries?

Click to collapse



Something about hush up and mind your own business.

Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I missed it. Why was Gli closed? Something about fighting about countries?

Click to collapse



They said Goku can beat Ichigo...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> They said Goku can beat Ichigo...

Click to collapse



Ya, and then everyone was saying ichigo is better than goku


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



conantroutman said:


> Something about hush up and mind your own business.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



Thanks.jpg

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



prototype7 said:


> Thanks.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
I miss that button in situations like these


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya, and then everyone was saying ichigo is better than goku

Click to collapse




But then Naruto stepped in...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



conantroutman said:


> Something about hush up and mind your own business.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



Oh Snap! *runs into the woods* 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



conantroutman said:


> Something about hush up and mind your own business.
> 
> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse



That was mean.  I was just asking. No need to be a jerk. Seriously.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

ichigo said:


> that was mean.  I was just asking. No need to be a jerk.

Click to collapse



CTM SHALL FACE THE WRATH of ICHIGO NOW!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> They said Goku can beat Ichigo...

Click to collapse



What?!







Prawesome said:


> Ya, and then everyone was saying ichigo is better than goku

Click to collapse





WHAT?!





SleepyKrushna said:


> But then Naruto stepped in...

Click to collapse



WHAT?!!?!?!!?


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> That was mean.  I was just asking. No need to be a jerk. Seriously.

Click to collapse





Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> But then Naruto stepped in...

Click to collapse



And then I called the power rangers( brb, have to puke)


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



conantroutman said:


> Sent From My Fingers To Your Face......

Click to collapse











SleepyKrushna said:


> CTM SHALL FACE THE WRATH of ICHIGO NOW!

Click to collapse



Watch your back. :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> That was mean.  I was just asking. No need to be a jerk. Seriously.

Click to collapse



Read ctm's post in the Gli thread. It's got some good advice 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And then I called the power rangers( brb, have to puke)

Click to collapse



But Godzilla ate them!


Then it started puking all over downtown Tokyo...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Watch your back. :sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



Why would he watch his own back just because you are interested in watching your own back because you love watching backs and he doesn't like watching his own back?

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> But Godzilla ate them!
> 
> 
> Then it started puking all over downtown Tokyo...

Click to collapse



But then decepticons killed the Godzilla

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> But Godzilla ate them!
> 
> 
> Then it started puking all over downtown Tokyo...

Click to collapse



But then decepticons killed the Godzilla

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> But Godzilla ate them!
> 
> 
> Then it started puking all over downtown Tokyo...

Click to collapse



But then decepticons killed the Godzilla

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> But Godzilla ate them!
> 
> 
> Then it started puking all over downtown Tokyo...

Click to collapse



But then decepticons killed the Godzilla

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> But Godzilla ate them!
> 
> 
> Then it started puking all over downtown Tokyo...

Click to collapse



But then decepticons killed the Godzilla


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> But then decepticons killed the Godzilla

Click to collapse



Suddenly, China launched a nuke aimed at Ichigo's head...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Why would he watch his own back just because you are interested in watching your own back because you love watching backs and he doesn't like watching his own back?
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk fail...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> But Godzilla ate them!
> 
> 
> Then it started puking all over downtown Tokyo...

Click to collapse



But then decepticons killed the Godzilla

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Tapatalk fail...

Click to collapse



Ya :/ hows ot going Chris? Long time no talk 







SleepyKrushna said:


> Suddenly, China launched a nuke aimed at Ichigo's head...

Click to collapse



Err..But then Po showed up and used his inner peace and threw it to outer space?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Err..But then Po showed up and used his inner peace and threw it to outer space?

Click to collapse



After which he promptly went back to eating Secret Ingredient soup...


----------



## undercover (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Has this place rolled back to nursery state of mind once again? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Has this place rolled back to nursery state of mind once again?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You guys just don't understand a healthy session of over-trolling...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> But then decepticons killed the Godzilla
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't complain, bud! Just going with the flow taking it a day at a time... boot to go pick up a pizza


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> After which he promptly went back to eating Secret Ingredient soup...

Click to collapse



After which his dad told him the secret ingredient







undercover said:


> Has this place rolled back to nursery state of mind once again?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh..Sleepy and i are just trying to see how much we can go at it.

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Can't complain, bud! Just going with the flow taking it a day at a time... boot to go pick up a pizza

Click to collapse



Awesome.  
Hows your daughter?

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Can't complain, bud! Just going with the flow taking it a day at a time... boot to go pick up a pizza

Click to collapse



Awesome.  
Hows your daughter?

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Can't complain, bud! Just going with the flow taking it a day at a time... boot to go pick up a pizza

Click to collapse



Awesome.  
Hows your daughter?

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

Tapatalk.....ugh..

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Can't complain, bud! Just going with the flow taking it a day at a time... boot to go pick up a pizza

Click to collapse



Awesome.  
Hows your daughter?

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

Tapatalk.....ugh..

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------

Tapatalk.....ugh..


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

What's with Tapatalk these days... 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

There's a reason I'm still on version 2.4.8... And not only that I'm too lazy to update...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Stereo8 said:


> What's with Tapatalk these days...
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



It has never gone this berserk for me. This is the first time. Posted something which was meant to be here in a thread with the last post dated in 2011 and then this -_-

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

I am off to sleep now anyway,sick of tapatalk...Night


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> After which his dad told him the secret ingredient
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, she's excellent! Talkative, using sentences now! Starting to read now, also!  She's a little bundle of joy, getting super tall, last she went to the doctor she was in the 94th percentile for height in her age group... don't know where she gets that from, her mom is 5'8" and I'm 6'2"... I do have an uncle on my mom's side who is 6'10" though...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I am off to sleep now anyway,sick of tapatalk...Night


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> I am off to sleep now anyway,sick of tapatalk...Night

Click to collapse



Night prawn. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, she's excellent! Talkative, using sentences now! Starting to read now, also!  She's a little bundle of joy, getting super tall, last she went to the doctor she was in the 94th percentile for height in her age group... don't know where she gets that from, her mom is 5'8" and I'm 6'2"... I do have an uncle on my mom's side who is 6'10" though...

Click to collapse



That's great.  
And the height is..well...amazing o.o


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> That's great.
> And the height is..well...amazing o.o

Click to collapse



She's gonna be an athlete, loves basketball and can consistently hit a wiffle ball whether it's thrown to her or on a t-ball stand... and only 2 ½


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> She's gonna be an athlete, loves basketball and can consistently hit a wiffle ball whether it's thrown to her or on a t-ball stand... and only 2 ½

Click to collapse



Awesome :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



prototype7 said:


> Awesome :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think so  of course I think everything she does is awesome...


----------



## boborone (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Anyone know what happened to the gli?

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



boborone said:


> Anyone know what happened to the gli?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SII

Click to collapse



Got closed due to issues between some members mate. Not sure when or if will be open soon.
More to come 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## boborone (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Got closed due to issues between some members mate. Not sure when or if will be open soon.
> More to come
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



:banghead:

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## undercover (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> Got closed due to issues between some members mate. Not sure when or if will be open soon.
> More to come
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



I blame you for not being there 24/7 to stahp it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
[COLOR]





undercover said:


> I blame you for not being there 24/7 to stahp it.
> 
> Btw, imho, there was no need to lock it, we didn't even have a chance to sort it out "in house", among ourselves.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> I blame you for not being there 24/7 to stahp it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> [COLOR]

Click to collapse




You are talking to the wrong Mod mate.
Also...will not discuss this matter here on this thread 
Cheers,

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## undercover (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> You are talking to the wrong Mod mate.
> Also...will not discuss this matter here on this thread
> Cheers,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yessir

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

wow i soo just read through a pile of zomg wtf 15 or so posts about goku and ichigi godzilla... screw all that... lmfao +the thundercats walked in* FIN lmfao... sorry i had to
wait wait edit edit.... a jedi muffin walked in with the thundercats...
*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> wow i soo just read through a pile of zomg wtf 15 or so posts about goku and ichigi godzilla... screw all that... lmfao +the thundercats walked in* FIN lmfao... sorry i had to
> wait wait edit edit.... a jedi muffin walked in with the thundercats...
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Yes the thread had a moment it happens 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

It was caused by a banana invasion, lol.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Mar 24, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2180425

"Official" Help Thread?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2180425
> 
> "Official" Help Thread?

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2180425
> 
> "Official" Help Thread?

Click to collapse



Looks like it. By mod too

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Looks like it. By mod too
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Looks like a free thanks thread to me.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Mar 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Looks like a free thanks thread to me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You know nothing, young man.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> You know nothing, young man.

Click to collapse



Yes I do. I also know something, anything and everything. I know a lot of -things. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> It was caused by a banana invasion, lol.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



hell yes..... xD

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## undercover (Mar 24, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> hell yes..... xD
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Oi, nothing wrong with bananas


----------



## werked (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hi muffins (and muffin wannabes). 
"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Banana invaders unite!!!!


Oh, well hi all.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> Hi muffins (and muffin wannabes).
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



But I'm not a muffin, and I don't want to be one! What does that make me?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Mar 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> But I'm not a muffin, and I don't want to be one! What does that make me?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



An alien. 

a·li·en  
/ˈālyən/
Adjective
Belonging to a foreign country or nation.
Noun
A foreigner, esp. one who is not a naturalized citizen of the country where they are living.
Synonyms
adjective.  	foreign - strange - extraneous - outlandish
noun.  	foreigner - stranger - outlander


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> Hi muffins (and muffin wannabes).
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Ohai werked!







jaseglenn4 said:


> Banana invaders unite!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, well hi all.

Click to collapse



So we meet again... :sly::sly::sly::sly:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hai muffs 




Ichigo said:


> Ohai werked!
> 
> So we meet again... :sly::sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



What happened that last time you guys met? Lol


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> But I'm not a muffin, and I don't want to be one! What does that make me?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A cupcake :flipoff2:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> A cupcake :flipoff2:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



maybe a fruitcake type of cupcake with cinna crumbs ontop

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## werked (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jaseglenn4 said:


> Banana invaders unite!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, well hi all.

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> But I'm not a muffin, and I don't want to be one! What does that make me?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Hmmm, pizza?? 






Ichigo said:


> Ohai werked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Yo little one. 




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> A cupcake :flipoff2:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:tank:

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> Hmmm, pizza??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't been called that for a long time....


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Lol, my wife can't walk, but in a good way!  She just drank a whole bottle of wine! She's plastered!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> maybe a fruitcake type of cupcake with cinna crumbs ontop
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



You made me lol 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, my wife can't walk!  She just drank a whole bottle of wine!

Click to collapse



Awww just how I met my fiance 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You made me lol
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She is too funny when she's drunk... I met my wife on the Naples pier while I was with my ex... we were both gone....


----------



## werked (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> She is too funny when she's drunk... I met my wife on the Naples pier while I was with my ex... we were both gone....

Click to collapse



You make me want a drink. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> You make me want a drink.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



I just went and got her another bottle...  I may help with this one, look for some drunk postings shortly...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I just went and got her another bottle...  I may help with this one, look for some drunk postings shortly...

Click to collapse



That's the spirit :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



whats wrong?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry bd, I would love to meet and drink with you one day though, now turn that frown upside down!
Put a smile on, put a smile on, everybody come on, put a smile on!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 24, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sorry bd, I would love to meet and drink with you one day though, now turn that frown upside down!
> Put a smile on, put a smile on, everybody come on, put a smile on!

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Hmm... Sorry... Didn't see this post...
> 
> Yup we practice on mannequins... Then when a patient comes to emergency sometimes they'll need CPR too...
> So there's that...
> But hospitals have masks to pump air to the pt... So we don't do the kiss-breathe thing on them...

Click to collapse



Have you ever used a defibrillator? Or anyone else here for that matter? How was that experience?

*Still got some thread catching up to do*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Let's have an unofficial Gli & Frat party! I brought beer!
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Soul reaper (Mar 24, 2013)

you get to loook at this
its THE UMF


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Roof, I love you. At least I don't look like that annoying kid in town who no one likes

Click to collapse



You are everyone's favourite prawn, but we will eat you one day. 



Ichigo said:


> Let's have an unofficial Gli & Frat party! I brought beer!
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Sounds like fun. :laugh: Must be the first of it's kind


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Friends, Romans, countrymen...

I haz a disappoint. I left this thread earlier to host my son's birthday party. It was left in the hands of our usual degenerates and a good helping of suspicious but cool bananas.

2 pages and now it's about dead?  It's like you lot forgot how to troll each other. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> You are everyone's favourite prawn, but we will eat you one day.
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun. :laugh: Must be the first of it's kind

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Friends, Romans, countrymen...
> 
> I haz a disappoint. I left this thread earlier to host my son's birthday party. It was left in the hands of our usual degenerates and a good helping of suspicious but cool bananas.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, me, you, and roof are still here. A party of 3 is lonely, but still a party...


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Stahp lurking peoples!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

lol...... I am about to go to sleep and you trolls will always be trolls 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I'm still here, but not for much longer... as soon as my wife gets off of CoD I'm going to bed


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> lol...... I am about to go to sleep and you trolls will always be trolls
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Sleep? It's 1AM and I'm still working out.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Damn. That's a lot of sleepy lurkers I just woke up.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

This is for the banana people.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I'm still here, but not for much longer... as soon as my wife gets off of CoD I'm going to bed

Click to collapse



Zombies or multiplayer?


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

It's a fine sunday morning here and i just made meself breakfast a while ago.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> It's a fine sunday morning here and i just made meself breakfast a while ago.

Click to collapse



1:10AM here. Music blasting through my headphones. Working out my abs, since I spent this morning on other stuff. I can't even do one pushup right now.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> It's a fine sunday morning here and i just made meself breakfast a while ago.

Click to collapse



What's special? 

Morning guys..damn I didn't get to sleep today.. 
Slept at 1:30 and I am already up. Me and my deadzone addiction ...sigh


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 1:10AM here. Music blasting through my headphones. Working out my abs, since I spent this morning on other stuff. I can't even do one pushup right now.

Click to collapse



You a one creepy dude. Teach me skiing one day.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

So America's sleeping and Asia's(India, anyways) is waking up?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> What's special?
> 
> Morning guys..damn I didn't get to sleep today..
> Slept at 1:30 and I am already up. Me and my deadzone addiction ...sigh

Click to collapse



Don't know about crustaceans, but that's enough for a human




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What's special?
> 
> Morning guys..damn I didn't get to sleep today..
> Slept at 1:30 and I am already up. Me and my deadzone addiction ...sigh

Click to collapse



Nah nuffin.. since i'm alone, anything to fill up my stomach and not lose weight will do.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Nah nuffin.. since i'm alone, anything to fill up my stomach and not lose weight will do.

Click to collapse



Roof, do you know any good cardio I can do inside? I haven't got to go running or do any good cardio since October...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Don't know about crustaceans, but that's enough for a human
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



6:30 sleep is enough on a normal day but not when its vacations. A normal day during the vacations need you to sleep at least 8 hours


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> 6:30 sleep is enough on a normal day but not when its vacations. A normal day during the vacations need you to sleep at least 8 hours

Click to collapse



I get 3-5 hrs a night. Even in Summer. In summer my sleep schedule is messed up. I end up going to bed at 7AM...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> 6:30 sleep is enough on a normal day but not when its vacations. A normal day during the vacations need you to sleep at least 8 hours

Click to collapse



Once again, you're taking about your kind, and I'm talking about us normal folk




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Roof, do you know any good cardio I can do inside? I haven't got to go running or do any good cardio since October...

Click to collapse



Got a skipping rope/jump rope?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Once again, you're taking about your kind, and I'm talking about us normal folk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I was talking about normal folk only 



Ichigo said:


> I get 3-5 hrs a night. Even in Summer. In summer my sleep schedule is messed up. I end up going to bed at 7AM...

Click to collapse



Yep


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Got a skipping rope/jump rope?

Click to collapse



Somewhere. If I can find it...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> I was talking about normal folk only
> 
> 
> 
> Yep

Click to collapse



You mean normal prawns. I meant humans




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Somewhere. If I can find it...

Click to collapse



Find it. But jumping in the middle of the night will wake everyone up lol.
Sprint up and down the stairs, do burpees maybe, lunges and squats.


----------



## boborone (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Playskool now makes Star War toys. Best $10 I've spent in a while.

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



boborone said:


> Playskool now makes Star War toys. Best $10 I've spent in a while.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SII

Click to collapse



That's awesome.  Where'd you get them?


----------



## boborone (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> That's awesome.  Where'd you get them?

Click to collapse



Walmart has packs of two for $5 a piece and Big Lots has individual lil guys for $3. My gf bought me a Yoda and Vader from Big Lots. I bought these. They're cool lil cartoonish caricatures.

Sent from my Galaxy SII

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

www.hasbro.com/starwars/en_US/shop/browse.cfm

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmm.. i had quite a few GI Joe toys when i was a kid. 1 or 2 might still be lying around somewhere.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

See ya later Gli... Your thread has been reopened.


----------



## boborone (Mar 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hmm.. i had quite a few GI Joe toys when i was a kid. 1 or 2 might still be lying around somewhere.

Click to collapse



I have tons of toys. I liked these lil guys cause they were cool and cheap. Not real action figures, just lil toys. Cute lil buggers.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> I have tons of toys. I liked these lil guys cause they were cool and cheap. Not real action figures, just lil toys. Cute lil buggers.

Click to collapse



Nice! Wish i had kept my small guys instead to disposing them. Was a lone child, so they used to keep me company all day long and i would never get bored. In a world of my own. Guess that's how everyone's childhood was, at least if they had no siblings.


----------



## boborone (Mar 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Nice! Wish i had kept my small guys instead to disposing them. Was a lone child, so they used to keep me company all day long and i would never get bored. In a world of my own. Guess that's how everyone's childhood was, at least if they had no siblings.

Click to collapse



What I wish I still had are my old Micro Machines.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro_Machines






I had maybe a couple hundred of them. Even had a aircraft carrier that held boats and planes and helicopters. Had an 18 wheeler that held any of the cars and such else. Then I got older and started getting Matchbox and Hot Wheels cars. I still have maybe a thousand or two of those. I have tons and tons of toys. I'm just old kid. I'll never grow up.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

This is insane...


----------



## Deadly (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



prototype7 said:


> There's a reason I'm still on version 2.4.8... And not only that I'm too lazy to update...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



the second part I bet.. besides 2.4.13 is fine 




Prawesome said:


> It has never gone this berserk for me. This is the first time. Posted something which was meant to be here in a thread with the last post dated in 2011 and then this -_-
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------
> 
> I am off to sleep now anyway,sick of tapatalk...Night

Click to collapse



and here I was thinking you argued with me you never used tapatalk and its a piece of crap and what not.. you even said you would never use it.. I didn't know prawns lie like this.. :sly:

/prawns these days:banghead:




flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, she's excellent! Talkative, using sentences now! Starting to read now, also!  She's a little bundle of joy, getting super tall, last she went to the doctor she was in the 94th percentile for height in her age group... don't know where she gets that from, her mom is 5'8" and I'm 6'2"... I do have an uncle on my mom's side who is 6'10" though...

Click to collapse



that's great chris:thumbup: the joy in watching kids grow is just unexplainable.. I mean.. doing all that at 2 1/2!




Android Pizza said:


> Yes I do. I also know something, anything and everything. I know a lot of -things.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you know there is a saying.. half filled bottle makes a lot of noise, than full one




Ichigo said:


> So America's sleeping and Asia's(India, anyways) is waking up?

Click to collapse



12 pm here.. so noon everyone 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> What I wish I still had are my old Micro Machines.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micro_Machines
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome!! I had a Dodge Viper, don't think it was a Micro but i loved it. Lol sounds like your place is fun!


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello I wanna join this frat


Want To Ask Question? Ask Here
*Two JB I hate one is Justin bieber and other one is not " jelly bean "*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> Hello I wanna join this frat
> 
> 
> Want To Ask Question? Ask Here
> ...

Click to collapse



Read op then.

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, she's excellent! Talkative, using sentences now! Starting to read now, also!  She's a little bundle of joy, getting super tall, last she went to the doctor she was in the 94th percentile for height in her age group... don't know where she gets that from, her mom is 5'8" and I'm 6'2"... I do have an uncle on my mom's side who is 6'10" though...

Click to collapse



When was she born?


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

technosavie said:


> Hello I wanna join this frat
> 
> 
> Want To Ask Question? Ask Here
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to reduce your sigpic size before you take another step forward. mmmkay?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Nice! Wish i had kept my small guys instead to disposing them. Was a lone child, so they used to keep me company all day long and i would never get bored. In a world of my own. Guess that's how everyone's childhood was, at least if they had no siblings.

Click to collapse



You sound like me 







technosavie said:


> Hello I wanna join this frat
> 
> 
> Want To Ask Question? Ask Here
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the pledging part in OP


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You sound like me

Click to collapse



Alone eh?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Alone eh?

Click to collapse



Ya. Last year however, I went through a major change, I don't know how.. But I am a lot more social and friendly now than I used to be  and it feels great..


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya. Last year however, I went through a major change, I don't know how.. But I am a lot more social and friendly now than I used to be  and it feels great..

Click to collapse



That's good. :good:
Looks like the West is asleep and will have to wait a few more hours for the English to get their arse up with the exception of CTM. Dahell is he doing up so early on a Sunday?!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> That's good. :good:
> Looks like the West is asleep and will have to wait a few more hours for the English to get their arse up with the exception of CTM. Dahell is he doing up so early on a Sunday?!!

Click to collapse



I'm still here. But now I've g2g sleep. It's 3AM and my entire body is sore.  Night.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm still here. But now I've g2g sleep. It's 3AM and my entire body is sore.  Night.

Click to collapse



'Night freak.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> That's good. :good:
> Looks like the West is asleep and will have to wait a few more hours for the English to get their arse up with the exception of CTM. Dahell is he doing up so early on a Sunday?!!

Click to collapse



He wakes up at 4 I guess


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He wakes up at 4 I guess

Click to collapse



On a Sunday too? Wow!!
How are you holidays going?


----------



## Deadly (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> On a Sunday too? Wow!!
> How are you holidays going?

Click to collapse



Is*
Your*

Anyone watching F1? 
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

mornnnnnin frat family

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Is*
> Your*
> 
> Anyone watching F1?

Click to collapse



Happens. 
Me! After a long time.

Morning Fyre!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> On a Sunday too? Wow!!
> How are you holidays going?

Click to collapse



Kinda boring..lol


----------



## Deadly (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Happens.
> Me! After a long time.
> 
> Morning Fyre!

Click to collapse



Same here.. first one of this season..

Morning spirit.. 

prawn.. you prawns don't have any sports right? May be water sports?

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Holidays? 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Deadly (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Holidays?
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Whoah 

Is this who I think it iz!!!!:thumbup:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Whoah
> 
> Is this who I think it iz!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vodafone has been stealing my money so I haven't paid for 3g for a while



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Deadly (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Vodafone has been stealing my money so I haven't paid for 3g for a while
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Wi-Fi-__-

Anyway! Welcome back

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Wi-Fi-__-
> 
> Anyway! Welcome back
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I no haz WiFi 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> I no haz WiFi
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Get wifi


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Morning muffins 

_  "I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943    _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Is*
> Your*
> 
> Anyone watching F1?
> ...

Click to collapse



I watch F1.

Morning Muffins, Bros, Non-Muffins and Jugg1es.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Get wifi

Click to collapse



My dad blocks us off it :banghead:



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> My dad blocks us off it :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Whovian thread should be bumped as new series starts in about a week 

_  "I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943    _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Wonder where Veeman is....
I think he got kidnapped.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> My dad blocks us off it :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



he prolly caught you watching naughty things 



4D1L said:


> Wonder where Veeman is....
> I think he got kidnapped.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



the rainbow dinosaur got him


----------



## _Variable (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hai all

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> he prolly caught you watching naughty things

Click to collapse



^^ this


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

No more drinking till 2 am for me. Everything hurts right now 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## werked (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No more drinking till 2 am for me. Everything hurts right now
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ouch, that hurts. I feel for you. Hangovers SUCK. 

"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> Ouch, that hurts. I feel for you. Hangovers SUCK.
> 
> "Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson

Click to collapse



Yea bro especially cause I only drink like this maybe 1 time every 2 or 3 months. Cannot risk anything or else it'll be my job. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea bro especially cause I only drink like this maybe 1 time every 2 or 3 months. Cannot risk anything or else it'll be my job.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's a sis actually


----------



## Deadly (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea *sis *especially cause I only drink like this maybe 1 time every 2 or 3 months. Cannot risk anything or else it'll be my job.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FTFY

And yup.. hangover sucks.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Should I keep negative colours?


Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I just got up. 
These night shift mess up sleeping pattern big time. 

And you lot are back at trolling prawn I see. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> And yup.. hangover sucks..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reason being is that I have a class A cdl licence so my legal limit for driving is .o4 instead of the national limit which is .o8 even when I'm not on the job. I drink a few beers on Fri normally but I got absolutely blitzed last night. 

Anywho how's life president sir? 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## werked (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> That's a sis actually

Click to collapse



^^^^this







Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> And yup.. hangover sucks..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And ^^^^this



"Peace is that brief glorious moment in history when everybody stands around reloading." ~ Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I see you're a good pup.
> 
> Go have some Purina dog food.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yay







jugg1es said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=859889
> 
> MOD all-stars! Awesome closings/warnings/bannings/rants...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I forgot why I quoted this






Prawesome said:


> You just have to destroy the situation, don't you? -_-
> 
> Wolf, you having rain there? 16°C with heavy rains and wind here..

Click to collapse



Yeah

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*snip**snip*

_  "I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943    _


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like today's gonna be a continuation


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See wolf pup if u pledge then maybe they will let u use this as your avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

Hey anybody that knows. Can in use this muffinboy plush as my avatar or can I only use the ones in the op?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> But I'm not a muffin, and I don't want to be one! What does that make me?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Come on! It's awesome! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey anybody that knows. Can in use this muffinboy plush as my avatar or can I only use the ones in the op?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use custom muffin avatars but QF has to approve it 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sup Muffins.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy215 said:


> You can use custom muffin avatars but QF has to approve it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK thank u I'll pm him :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

percy215 said:


> You can use custom muffin avatars but QF has to approve it

Click to collapse



Lol, i didn't even know that. i used a different one.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@Juggs thanks for the dj program u sent me 2 months ago. Cousins wedding was excellant. She told me to tell you thanks for the program.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Lol, i didn't even know that. i used a different one.

Click to collapse



Thus you're the outhouse toga washing guy unofficial extraordinaré :sly:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thus you're the outhouse toga washing guy unofficial extraordinaré :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse




But i need some company, send someone along.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> But i need some company, send someone along.

Click to collapse



Here. Take a box of "Pfffffftch" and a jar of "Grow Up"




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Here. Take a box of "Pfffffftch" and a jar of "Grow Up"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And i'll need a jar of dirt too. Just in case.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> And i'll need a jar of dirt too. Just in case.

Click to collapse



How about NO? 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> How about NO?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> And i'll need a jar of dirt too. Just in case.

Click to collapse








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I love that part.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> he prolly caught you watching naughty things
> 
> 
> 
> the rainbow dinosaur got him

Click to collapse



NO. 

My brother watches YouTube 24/7 and our Internet gets throttled which my dad doesn't particularly like.. 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Deadly (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Lol, i didn't even know that. i used a different one.

Click to collapse



Orly? 



Deadly. said:


> Welcome to trolls jungle..
> 
> Oh crap.. I mean welcome to frat house..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Deadly. said:


> this won't cut it kiddo
> You need to have a proper muffin and it should get approval of QF if its a custom one.. And juggs know better.. Its never going to get accepted as its belittling muffin avatar..:sly:

Click to collapse


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Orly?

Click to collapse



Its easy to get sealed approval 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

percy215 said:


> Its easy to get sealed approval
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You were lucky my friend.


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> You were lucky my friend.

Click to collapse



Thanku my friend 







Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> *snip**snip*
> 
> _  "I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943    _

Click to collapse



Please don't take my manhood away! Please! *puppy face*







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> See wolf pup if u pledge then maybe they will let u use this as your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is awesome. I'll pledge when I get time.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Don't you mean puppyhood? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Good afternoon my bretheren.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't you mean puppyhood?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. If I lose my puppyhood, I'll become an outcast and even Jeff Brown will kick me out.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Good afternoon my bretheren.

Click to collapse



Hello, thing.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hello, Super Kami Guru
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

@wolfpup server up nao untill 8pm GMT


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I'm going sleep though

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm going sleep though
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



o.k but this was the agreed time.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sorry. I'm 3 hours ahead of you though. And, I sleep at 9.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Orly?

Click to collapse



Holy crap! Totally missed it. That's not there in the OP is it? lol


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

lmao

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Holy crap! Totally missed it. That's not there in the OP is it? lol

Click to collapse



Sup roof? Still awake I assume.(I've heard of people flashing ROMS in their sleep, so...)


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Well, Chris officially hates me.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Well, Chris officially hates me.
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



No he just sounded irritated.
He's a good guy.
PM him if you want.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup roof? Still awake I assume.(I've heard of people flashing ROMS in their sleep, so...)

Click to collapse




It's 19 mins into monday here now.

20 now.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, Chris officially hates me.
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



pm me the reason


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> No he just sounded irritated.
> He's a good guy.
> PM him if you want.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I mean Skinny. He hates me.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I mean Skinny. He hates me.
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



nah,
that's just your impression,
he does that to all his cyber acquaintances,

not to worry,
skinny's a good guy


----------



## roofrider (Mar 24, 2013)

Talk about something else will ya peoples?
Kill the drama!!

And the potato's here.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I mean Skinny. He hates me.
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



I know who and what you mean.
I'm on the Gli thread too... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 24, 2013)

Helped out a noob with steps to flash a ROM properly, his response is priceless: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39516200&postcount=6


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



eep2378 said:


> Helped out a noob with steps to flash a ROM properly, his response is priceless: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39516200&postcount=6

Click to collapse



Ja, what IS the Gapps and the profit? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 24, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Ja, what IS the Gapps and the profit?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





m1l4droid said:


> I literally lol'd.

Click to collapse



I was tempted to continue prodding his noobness but I just couldn't LOL


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 24, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Helped out a noob with steps to flash a ROM properly, his response is priceless: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39516200&postcount=6

Click to collapse



funniest **** ever


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



m1l4droid said:


> I literally lol'd.

Click to collapse



+2

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 24, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> I was tempted to continue prodding his noobness but I just couldn't LOL

Click to collapse



in the face of stupidity,
resistance is futile


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



eep2378 said:


> Helped out a noob with steps to flash a ROM properly, his response is priceless: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39516200&postcount=6

Click to collapse



That's waz pure lulz sir 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> funniest **** ever

Click to collapse



Thanks for dropping that "thanks" on him :highfive:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 24, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Thanks for dropping that "thanks" on him :highfive:

Click to collapse



no prob,
he deserved it


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> no prob,
> he deserved it

Click to collapse



I've thanked it as well...  Ignorance is bliss...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 24, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> I've thanked it as well...  Ignorance is bliss...

Click to collapse



truly a gift from the gods themselves :angel:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Eep thanks for that
What's the profit?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Eep thanks for that
> What's the profit?

Click to collapse



bieber pics,


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> bieber pics,

Click to collapse



I had rrather have pics of a potato


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I had rrather have pics of a potato

Click to collapse



if OT still have the thanks button, i'd rape it today for eep


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> if OT still have the thanks button, i'd rape it today for eep

Click to collapse



Same


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> I had rrather have pics of a potato

Click to collapse











			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Wow haven't seen you in a while, watcha been up to?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Eep thanks for that
> What's the profit?

Click to collapse



Its a secret 

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> if OT still have the thanks button, i'd rape it today for eep

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> Same

Click to collapse



Appreciate you wanting to rape something on my behalf LOL :highfive:

Edit: Let see how many thanks we can get him for that beauty!! 7 thanks so far, he's only got 4 posts LOL Spread the word haha


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Wow haven't seen you in a while, watcha been up to?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Work for gcses. Also learning Lisp and Perl and about dll related stuff which is pretty cool



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 24, 2013)

Where's my boy tinky when I need em? LOL


----------



## veeman (Mar 24, 2013)

What's been happening here?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> What's been happening here?

Click to collapse



Ohai veeman 

We thought you were kidnapped by the rainbow dinosaur :what:



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> What's been happening here?

Click to collapse



You are still alive?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

We haven't used the irc channel in a while 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> You are still alive?

Click to collapse



lolz

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## veeman (Mar 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Ohai veeman
> 
> We thought you were kidnapped by the rainbow dinosaur :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> You are still alive?

Click to collapse



I was kidnapped by the robotics team. lol.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> I was kidnapped by the robotics team. lol.

Click to collapse



They turned you into a cyborg? 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> I was kidnapped by the robotics team. lol.

Click to collapse



Hai veeman and bros and muffins and non muffins. What kind of torture did u recieve.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Afternoon sirs and muffins 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Afternoon sirs and muffins
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its 11:15pm here. You need to learn the basics young-older one.
You should say "Morning/ Afternoon/ Evening sirs and muffins"

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Mar 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> They turned you into a cyborg?
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse





4D1L said:


> Hai veeman and bros and muffins and non muffins. What kind of torture did u recieve.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was given no sleep and forced to program.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> I was given no sleep and forced to program.

Click to collapse



By who?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Its 11:15pm here. You need to learn the basics young-older one.
> You should say "Morning/ Afternoon/ Evening sirs and muffins"
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good day sirs and muffins 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Good day sirs and muffins
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Thats more like it..


----------



## veeman (Mar 24, 2013)

4D1L said:


> By who?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



By myself.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> By myself.

Click to collapse



You mean ur evil twin? Did u get ur nexus 7 back?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

lol hallo sirs muffins and random maaaams.

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

veeman! You're back! For those few hours, anyways.


----------



## veeman (Mar 25, 2013)

4D1L said:


> You mean ur evil twin? Did u get ur nexus 7 back?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can use it now. They still haven't officially given it back yet.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> I can use it now. They still haven't officially given it back yet.

Click to collapse



Did u use my plan?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> I can use it now. They still haven't officially given it back yet.

Click to collapse



Are you serious? They took it for that long?


----------



## veeman (Mar 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Are you serious? They took it for that long?

Click to collapse



Well, I've been using it for quite a few weeks. I think they've just forgotten about it.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> Did u use my plan?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't remember what your plan was.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

http://db.tt/FRwNBiPs ♡♥♡♥♡

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> Well, I've been using it for quite a few weeks. I think they've just forgotten about it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me 2. I forgotten the plan...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> http://db.tt/FRwNBiPs ♡♥♡♥♡
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



What status bar icons are those? 

_  "I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> What status bar icons are those?
> 
> _  "I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."
> - Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943    _

Click to collapse



+1 Do tell

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

venom hub fqs status bar icon themes

dusk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## veeman (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm kinda bummed out knowing that yesterday was the last day of robotics in my high school career. It's been a great experience and all the people in it are like my family.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> I'm kinda bummed out knowing that yesterday was the last day of robotics in my high school career. It's been a great experience and all the people in it are like my family.

Click to collapse



How long have you been doing it?
I wish I could take a class like that. It seems awesome.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm kinda bummed out knowing that yesterday was the last day of robotics in my high school career. It's been a great experience and all the people in it are like my family.

Click to collapse



hey veemonster!
haven't seen you in a while,

so you are going to college now?
you should pursue computer engineering which is related to robotics


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Its 11:15pm here. You need to learn the basics young-older one.
> You should say "Morning/ Afternoon/ Evening sirs and muffins"
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Would you please stop acting like you are superior to him or something? It's getting on my nerves...

You should remember that he is waaaayyyyyy older than you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Would you please stop acting like you are superior to him or something? It's getting on my nerves...
> 
> You should remember that he is waaaayyyyyy older than you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This. 

This is just a frat house. Technically you are a full member and you do have the right but seriously, don't push it




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> How long have you been doing it?
> I wish I could take a class like that. It seems awesome.

Click to collapse



It's usually an after school club. Check your local area for FIRST Robotics team. There are thousands all over the country.







deathnotice01 said:


> hey veemonster!
> haven't seen you in a while,
> 
> so you are going to college now?
> you should pursue computer engineering which is related to robotics

Click to collapse



High school will be over in June and then I'll start college in the fall.

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> How long have you been doing it?
> I wish I could take a class like that. It seems awesome.

Click to collapse



I've been on the team for 2 years. Wish I'd joined earlier.


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> It's usually an after school club. Check your local area for FIRST Robotics team. There are thousands all over the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm probably going to do that next year, sounds fun 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Would you please stop acting like you are superior to him or something? It's getting on my nerves...
> 
> You should remember that he is waaaayyyyyy older than you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup: Yea gets on my nerves a bit too. I've been trying to be nice about it but sometimes I just wanna ground him and send him to his room without dinner 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Yea gets on my nerves a bit too. I've been trying to be nice about it but sometimes I just wanna ground him and send him to his room without dinner
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



jeff,
you'd make a excellent godfather


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Yea gets on my nerves a bit too. I've been trying to be nice about it but sometimes I just wanna ground him and send him to his room without dinner
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



tbh im 29.. i try myself to keep a lvl head and remember all my experiences got me here. I look at this frat like a family. One ehich im looking forward to being apart of. I agree to an extent. Thats all ill say though.... Hows everyone?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

So... How is everybody?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> nah,
> that's just your impression,
> he does that to all his cyber acquaintances,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well he did seem pretty pissed.



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Yea gets on my nerves a bit too. I've been trying to be nice about it but sometimes I just wanna ground him and send him to his room without dinner
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XD. V that's why I'm a good puppy

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 25, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> tbh im 29.. i try myself to keep a lvl head and remember all my experiences got me here. I look at this frat like a family. One ehich im looking forward to being apart of. I agree to an extent. Thats all ill say though.... Hows everyone?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> So... How is everybody?

Click to collapse



we are like family,
and prawn is the well....prawn,

getting an interview with TRUSTe as a customer service manager, tomorrow @ 8am

passed the initial and production interview with Bo the VP-Operations guy,

hope i really get this job,
i'm sick of the typical outsouring and this gives me the chance to get myself to a better position in life

btw i'm 20 and i lack professional experience,

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Well he did seem pretty pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good dawg,
here i gave youz an internetz


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> So... How is everybody?

Click to collapse



Not bad.. Having some troubles, but working around them. Yourself?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> jeff,
> you'd make a excellent godfather

Click to collapse



Thank u sir. Actually ayla my brothers daughter is my god daughter. Crazy lil girl but hopefully not as crazy as her dad 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> XD. V that's why I'm a good puppy
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



This is true 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> we are like family,
> and prawn is the well....prawn,
> 
> getting an interview with TRUSTe as a customer service manager, tomorrow @ 8am
> ...

Click to collapse



congrats and godspeed

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> getting an interview with TRUSTe as a customer service manager, tomorrow @ 8am
> 
> passed the initial and production interview with Bo the VP-Operations guy,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck sir I wish u the best

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



tobiascuypers said:


> Not bad.. Having some troubles, but working around them. Yourself?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh. Today wasn't my best day. My Dad got a $250 gift card to Walmart for his 25th anniversary at the company he works at. So we(the kids) each got $50 for clothes we desperately needed. When we were at the checkout, the card wouldn't go through. Turns out the card was never activated.  So then, my mom tried to buy our dinner for today and lunch for tomorrow with her own debit card, but she had no money on it. So now we had no dinner for tonight and lunch for tomorrow. At least it couldn't get worse, right? Wrong. As we pulled out of walmart and began turning into a busy intersection, we ran out of gas. So we were stuck in a freezing cold van with no food or money. My Dad had to drive an hour to get to us and put gas in the van. So yeah, not my best day.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I haz to go to school

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I haz to go to school
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



Go learn and be a good pup. One day you will make a great Wolf 

I shall give u an Internet's too

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 25, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> congrats and godspeed
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Good luck sir I wish u the best
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks 



Ichigo said:


> Meh. Today wasn't my best day. My Dad got a $250 gift card to Walmart for his 25th anniversary at the company he works at. So we(the kids) each got $50 for clothes we desperately needed. When we were at the checkout, the card wouldn't go through. Turns out the card was never activated.  So then, my mom tried to buy our dinner for today and lunch for tomorrow with her own debit card, but she had no money on it. So now we had no dinner for tonight and lunch for tomorrow. At least it couldn't get worse, right? Wrong. As we pulled out of walmart and began turning into a busy intersection, we ran out of gas. So we were stuck in a freezing cold van with no food or money. My Dad had to drive an hour to get to us and put gas in the van. So yeah, not my best day.

Click to collapse



i know that feel,
i used to work with straight talk before and had wallmart as our retail provider for mobile,
apparently those lazy employees forget to activate the RFID on the gift cards,


hold on tight man,
very tragic story you got there,
don't worry,
we all face life's adversaries,
we just gotta learn to keep strong and be reminded that the people we care about is with us during such crisis,

you can make it i swear.




Wolf Pup said:


> I haz to go to school
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



go forth my dear pup,


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Meh. Today wasn't my best day. My Dad got a $250 gift card to Walmart for his 25th anniversary at the company he works at. So we(the kids) each got $50 for clothes we desperately needed. When we were at the checkout, the card wouldn't go through. Turns out the card was never activated.  So then, my mom tried to buy our dinner for today and lunch for tomorrow with her own debit card, but she had no money on it. So now we had no dinner for tonight and lunch for tomorrow. At least it couldn't get worse, right? Wrong. As we pulled out of walmart and began turning into a busy intersection, we ran out of gas. So we were stuck in a freezing cold van with no food or money. My Dad had to drive an hour to get to us and put gas in the van. So yeah, not my best day.

Click to collapse



and here i thought i had bad days. im sorry sir.

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> We haven't used the irc channel in a while
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



ikr? People are less active here these days.. let alone irc




veeman said:


> I was kidnapped by the robotics team. lol.

Click to collapse



finally! Missed you bud well, in bro way ofcourse




SpiritFyre said:


> http://db.tt/FRwNBiPs ♡♥♡♥♡
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



thanks.. I will have to check it out .. I'm out of icons for my rom.. wish I had some idea where I can get them.. 




shahrukhraza said:


> Would you please stop acting like you are superior to him or something? It's getting on my nerves...
> 
> You should remember that he is waaaayyyyyy older than you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks man.. :thumbup:
I wanted to say the same and had quoted his post until I saw yours.. 




QuantumFoam said:


> This.
> 
> This is just a frat house. Technically you are a full member and you do have the right but seriously, don't push it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



this^^ 
@adil.. If you are making a joke.. that's good.. but you should know how not to make it annoying or if you keep doing it.. it will become so.. please stop acting like police or some senior bully trying to rag juniors.. we do have a Marshall in house.. 




tobiascuypers said:


> Not bad.. Having some troubles, but working around them. Yourself?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yo man.. where have you been.. do pop up more often toby.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

@Alan.. Congrats and wish you luck mate.. hope you get it.. I know you would like to have a change for sure.. as I had been reading your funny stories(for you frustrating) in stupid tech question thread.. 

@Joseph.. it happens to all bro.. some hide it.. some grieve about it.. some ignore.. etc etc .. so don't worry.. think of better days and forget such incidents.. but remember lessons learnt there though.. 
It will make you better and matured person.. after all becoming wise is by mistakes , experience..
Oh wait.. I'm sounding like a old man.. I'll stop


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @Alan.. Congrats and wish you luck mate.. hope you get it.. I know you would like to have a change for sure.. as I had been reading your funny stories(for you frustrating) in stupid tech question thread..
> 
> 
> Oh wait.. I'm sounding like a old man.. I'll stop

Click to collapse



thanks man,
it has helped me build my patience and dedication to serve,
i don't know why but i'm so focused on the customers,


i can see you have the wisdom of a person 3x your age,

anyways,
i'll have to go now,

good luck everyone,

seems all of us has problems to attend to,
just remember to smile at the end of the day and glad that we made it


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

About irc, I show up there everyday(yes, everyday) from 12-1AM in hopes that somebody shows up. But they never do.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

OK guys I'm off to bed I wish all of u a great Monday and week ahead. I'm glad to have gotten to know u guys and the story goes on.

@Joseph
Stay strong brother. I know its cliché but what doesn't kill u only makes u stronger. Its true trust me 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> OK guys I'm off to bed I wish all of u a great Monday and week ahead. I'm glad to have gotten to know u guys and the story goes on.
> 
> @Joseph
> Stay strong brother. I know its cliché but what doesn't kill u only makes u stronger. Its true trust me
> ...

Click to collapse



It not the first time it's happened. I gave up caring about it a long time ago.
PS: I know what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. That's how saiyans get their strength.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ...
> PS: I know what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. That's how saiyans get their strength.

Click to collapse



Typical. This is Ichigo for you Jeff.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> It not the first time it's happened. I gave up caring about it a long time ago.
> PS: I know what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. That's how saiyans get their strength.

Click to collapse



very very true

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> About irc, I show up there everyday(yes, everyday) from 12-1AM in hopes that somebody shows up. But they never do.

Click to collapse



LIE!! Thats a lie!!


Right there :thumbup:




Ichigo said:


> PS: I know what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. That's how saiyans get their strength.

Click to collapse



IKR

PS: this was to annoy roof a little 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> LIE!! Thats a lie!!
> 
> 
> Right there :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Lie? But I do. Or at least, I open it up. I really have no idea a free node works.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> this^^
> @adil.. If you are making a joke.. that's good.. but you should know how not to make it annoying or if you keep doing it.. it will become so.. please stop acting like police or some senior bully trying to rag juniors.. we do have a Marshall in house..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yo. Its a joke. Dont get serious.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> IKR
> 
> PS: this was to annoy roof a little

Click to collapse



Nah..i was DBZ fan too when i was a kid. Once i locked myself in a room and didn't have breakfast and didn't come out for hours cause my dad didn't let me watch it.  Parenting must be tough.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Nah..i was DBZ fan too when i was a kid. Once i locked myself in a room and didn't have breakfast and didn't come out for hours cause my dad didn't let me watch it.  Parenting must be tough.

Click to collapse



:what::what::what::what: did I just read that! 
Get back to anime thread and tell which all you saw NAO:thumbup:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> tell which all you saw NAO:thumbup:
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



English, Deadly! English!


----------



## Deadly (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> English, Deadly! English!

Click to collapse



Someone is way over head about English today

You can find more than 100 posts in this very thread where you posted in god knows what language.. 

So, you have no rights..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> :what::what::what::what: did I just read that!
> Get back to anime thread and tell which all you saw NAO:thumbup:
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Lol, i don't remember..i've not seen all the sagas. Some crazy weird characters stated coming in the later sagas and it got boring.
Goku's time on earth and when he was dead and doing 1000 pullups or something and later that fight against frieza, think i stopped there.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> :what::what::what::what: did I just read that!
> Get back to anime thread and tell which all you saw NAO:thumbup:
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Lolwut? lolindian.com?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Someone is way over head about English today
> 
> You can find more than 100 posts in this very thread where you posted in god knows what language..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go home you're drunk. 

---------- Post added at 03:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Lol, i don't remember..i've not seen all the sagas. Some crazy weird characters stated coming in the later sagas and it got boring.
> Goku's time on earth and when he was dead and doing 1000 pullups or something and later that fight against frieza, think i stopped there.

Click to collapse



You missed the Cell Saga! 
And the Buu saga, where he would train with 20 ton weights using only a fraction of his power.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Lol, i don't remember..i've not seen all the sagas. Some crazy weird characters stated coming in the later sagas and it got boring.
> Goku's time on earth and when he was dead and doing 1000 pullups or something and later that fight against frieza, think i stopped there.

Click to collapse



exactly where i had left.. i saw other episodes in pc.. i dont like to leave any serial without finishing it





Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1831711

Click to collapse



kthxbai

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> exactly where i had left.. i saw other episodes in pc.. i dont like to leave any serial without finishing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK. You're have to be trolling now.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> OK. You're have to be trolling now.

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Goodnight everybody. I've got to wake up in 2.5 hours...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Lolwut? lolindian.com?

Click to collapse



Got it off the net..lol







Ichigo said:


> OK. You're have to be trolling now.

Click to collapse



*You


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Thread dead is dread. 


Bump? 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Typical. This is Ichigo for you Jeff.

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Thread dead is dread.
> 
> 
> Bump?
> ...

Click to collapse



CPR will be coming soon I just feel it. To many people who like to take advantage of dolls around these parts.

Sirs, muffins and Jr. Sirs Ohai

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:naughty-face:


----------



## _Variable (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Finally graduated from elementary(6th grade)

Cant wait for highschool in June!

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Finally graduated from elementary(6th grade)
> 
> Cant wait for highschool in June!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am literally loling right now. 
You passed 6th grade? So hard eh? 

Jk..


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Finally graduated from elementary(6th grade)
> 
> Cant wait for highschool in June!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay u did it... Pizza party 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## werked (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Did someone say pizza??!! :beer::beer:

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> Did someone say pizza??!! :beer::beer:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mines a 4 cheese 

_  "I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943    _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Finally graduated from elementary(6th grade)
> 
> Cant wait for highschool in June!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait so you're just gonna skip middle school? 

That's funny.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Chicago Deep dish pepperoni for me

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Wait so you're just gonna skip middle school?
> 
> That's funny.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



some plaxe dont have middle school

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> some plaxe dont have middle school
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



We have elementary k-4th then intermediate school 5th-7th then middle school 8th-9th then high school 10th-12th lol its crazy

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Finally graduated from elementary(6th grade)
> 
> Cant wait for highschool in June!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



High School? 
You skipping 7th and 8th grade?


----------



## _Variable (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> High School?
> You skipping 7th and 8th grade?

Click to collapse



7th grade to 12th grade is high school.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> 7th grade to 12th grade is high school.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



Here in the States it's 9-12th, so 14-18 years old...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Go learn and be a good pup. One day you will make a great Wolf
> 
> I shall give u an Internet's too
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yay. Thank you.


I have the best owner ever!




shahrukhraza said:


> Wait so you're just gonna skip middle school?
> 
> That's funny.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There are different education systems all over the world..

Like, I'm in high school.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yay. Thank you.
> 
> 
> I have the best owner ever!
> ...

Click to collapse



*Pats Wolf pup on the head and gives him another Internet's* 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Yay. Thank you.
> 
> 
> I have the best owner ever!
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah I see... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Im in secondary. Y1-Y6 is Primary and Y7-11 is secondary thee sixth form/ college then university.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



shahrukhraza said:


> Ah I see...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What grade are you in?


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't go to school anymore!!11 U JELLE????????????? :silly:


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> I don't go to school anymore!!11 U JELLE????????????? :silly:

Click to collapse



That means ur not a social person. To go to school u meet new people and make friends..

I am joking.

sent from my muffin


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> What grade are you in?

Click to collapse



8th.

You're in 9th right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Dead thread is dead, not anymore  hey muffins and  bro's I'm back !

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> Dead thread is dead, not anymore  hey muffins and  bro's I'm back !
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



Guys, unfortunately ShadowCode is alive.


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Guys, fortunately ShadowCode is alive.

Click to collapse



Ftfy 
Anyways how did you survive till now ? With that ugly avatar 


Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

Wtf ! Ichigo is banned but he replied just now !!

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 25, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Ftfy
> Anyways how did you survive till now ? With that ugly avatar
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ichigo asked for a ban! See here


M_T_M said:


> Some one has ban this troll!!!1!11

Click to collapse




Ichigo said:


> Yo mods! Stop spamming the thread and ban me already!

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 25, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Ichigo asked for a ban! See here

Click to collapse



I've done no such thing you accusing troll!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> I've done no such thing you accusing troll!!!

Click to collapse



Again, nobody said your name.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 25, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I've done no such thing you accusing troll!!!

Click to collapse



Then who did! My name is 4D1L and your under arrest for lying to a detective. U will be released after questioning.
Questioning time starts now and ends now. U are free to go.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Then who did! My name is 4D1L and your under arrest for lying to a detective. U will be released after questioning.
> Questioning time starts now and ends now. U are free to go.

Click to collapse





Worst detective/commentator on other thread evah

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 25, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Worst detective/commentator on other thread evah
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Better then you. Undercover is the best.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm off. Night.


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 25, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Better then you. Undercover is the best.

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


>

Click to collapse



Hay look its ur mum

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello.

****
MY
LIFE

FOREVER.
****ING HOPELESS.


I was driving my wife to the ER, this time it's not her heart at least, when...

Tire blow out.
Okay, I'll just change to the spare.
Nope! My wife doesn't have the tire iron in her trunk. Call for someone to bring me one. Wait.
Change tire, drive to ER, park. Go to admire spare, when...
The spare is flat.

$ almost out, now with literally no income.

I'm just going to walk out into the Mojave and wait for the vultures... or a talking snake.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Hello.
> 
> ****
> MY
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounds crappy

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> Hay look its ur mum
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mom jokes arent appropriate everywhere mate..







jRi0T68 said:


> Hello.
> 
> ****
> MY
> ...

Click to collapse




It will get alright soon mate, don't worry  Everyone has to face a tough time in their lives, at one point or another...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> That means ur not a social person. To go to school u meet new people and make friends..
> 
> I am joking.
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I don't go to school 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Mom jokes arent appropriate everywhere mate..

Click to collapse



Wait, you're 15? And a Recognized Contributor? Tell me your secrets!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hay look its ur mum
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



watch your words


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Mom jokes arent appropriate everywhere mate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been going through it for 8 years, no efforts yield successes, life has no mercy, it's been worse and worse every year.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> watch your words

Click to collapse



What's that mean?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> Wait, you're 15? And a Recognized Contributor? Tell me your secrets!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I plan to be an RD by the time I'm 16...







jRi0T68 said:


> Been going through it for 8 years, no efforts yield successes, life has no mercy, it's been worse and worse every year.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Life sucks man. I know.


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What's that mean?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



this means STFU


----------



## werked (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Been going through it for 8 years, no efforts yield successes, life has no mercy, it's been worse and worse every year.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



There are times when we feel like nothing will go right.... Don't give up. I've had my streaks of sh!tty luck.... Stay positive.... Especially in your situation, you have to be.... If for no other reason than for your wife. Eventually something will go right.... Stay strong jRi0T


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> What's that mean?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It means YOU. 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> this means STFU

Click to collapse



What's that stand for?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@jriot 

I'm sorry brother 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Been going through it for 8 years, no efforts yield successes, life has no mercy, it's been worse and worse every year.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





werked said:


> There are times when we feel like nothing will go right.... Don't give up. I've had my streaks of sh!tty luck.... Stay positive.... Especially in your situation, you have to be.... If for no other reason than for your wife. Eventually something will go right.... Stay strong jRi0T

Click to collapse



I'm with werked on this one...

I'm in a worse situation now then I ever was...  but I'm more positive about life than I ever before...  Don't let things beat you down...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> There are times when we feel like nothing will go right.... Don't give up. I've had my streaks of sh!tty luck.... Stay positive.... Especially in your situation, you have to be.... If for no other reason than for your wife. Eventually something will go right.... Stay strong jRi0T

Click to collapse



Thank you. Mostly have to vent. I work too hard to be passed over on so many jobs, especially entry level jobs. I made more money at my first full time job than I did my last. :what:

P.S. If you'd like, I'm just Jeremy. vvv

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Better then you. Undercover is the best.

Click to collapse



Someone called? 




JR. You'll get through it. You will. As long as you believe in yourself. Don't give up. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Someone called?
> Yeh I need a free undercover detective.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yeh I need a free undercover detective.


@Jeremy Like I said before don't give up. Stay strong and stay put. Be a man (not saying your not) and be proud of what you have, many countries such as Bangladesh, India, Uganda, etc. don't even have food to feed themselves properly for breakfast. Look at us, we have food and we have our luxuries, some people in the world don't have luxuries like we have. We all need to stay strong and hope God will lead us to the right direction. If I had the money I would've donated.

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------

@Jugg1es Well done for winning the polls for becoming OP of the MOD all-stars! Awesome closings/warnings/bannings/rants...thread. I was a good commentator. Now I know my vote actually went to something good now!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Yeh I need a free undercover detective.
> 
> 
> @Jeremy Like I said before don't give up. Stay strong and stay put. Be a man (not saying your not) and be proud of what you have, many countries such as Bangladesh, India, Uganda, etc. don't even have food to feed themselves properly for breakfast. Look at us, we have food and we have our luxuries, some people in the world don't have luxuries like we have. We all need to stay strong and hope God will lead us to the right direction. If I had the money I would've donated.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> Wait, you're 15? And a Recognized Contributor? Tell me your secrets!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No secrets... just behave in the forum..

Oh, and no more discussion about the mom joke please. Everyone got it already. In some places of the word, its considered abusive. 




jRi0T68 said:


> Been going through it for 8 years, no efforts yield successes, life has no mercy, it's been worse and worse every year.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Don't worry mate. Just stay strong and life will get better. There's always someone who's suffering more than us in some parts of the world.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Don't worry mate. Just stay strong and life will get better. *There's always someone who's suffering more than us in some parts of the world.*

Click to collapse



U took my point.



Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

Night guys

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> No secrets... just behave in the forum..
> 
> Oh, and no more discussion about the mom joke please. Everyone got it already. In some places of the word, its considered abusive.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He bribed his way in. When i saw such an injustice I asked out 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> He bribed his way in. When i saw such an injustice I asked out
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Things have..well, become better nowadays
I know you are gonna get what I meant


----------



## undercover (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Things have..well, become better nowadays
> I know you are gonna get what I meant

Click to collapse



I do. There is some hope for you lot still. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@ jRi0T68 don't give up, things will work out when you least expect it, just have to stay strong and keep rolling with those punches and keep your chin up for the missus. 

_  "I think there is a world market for maybe five computers."
- Thomas Watson (1874-1956), Chairman of IBM, 1943    _


----------



## mark manning (Mar 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Things have..well, become better nowadays
> I know you are gonna get what I meant

Click to collapse



Things did become a lot better didn't they :victory:


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



mark manning said:


> Things did become a lot better didn't they :victory:

Click to collapse



Oh. Hello, you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Thanks all.

She's waiting on an ear specialist, because she's antibiotic resistant and is facing permanent ear damage if she doesn't get rid of this ear infection.

I hope you guys are right. If "it" doesn't come through within 2 weeks she'll die because of going off of all medications.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> She's waiting on an ear specialist, because she's antibiotic resistant and is facing permanent ear damage if she doesn't get rid of this ear infection.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you try to culture the bacteria and see if some drug can destroy it besides antibacs?


that's sad man,
hope everything will come through for you,
you have my prayers


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> She's waiting on an ear specialist, because she's antibiotic resistant and is facing permanent ear damage if she doesn't get rid of this ear infection.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Again my thoughts and prayers are with u and your wife. I couldn't imagine what u must be going through. U are strong 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

man i also admire the way you keep strong,
not for yourself but for the people you love,

you sir,
inspire me


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

We're home now. Ugh. Fun day. And my only souvenir is the wound I got when pulling the tire off because I couldn't see the metal spikes poking out from the tread on thw back of the tire.

One more day survived, though.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> We're home now. Ugh. Fun day. And my only souvenir is the wound I got when pulling the tire off because I couldn't see the metal spikes poking out from the tread on thw back of the tire.
> 
> One more day survived, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



time to relax eh bro

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

When I close my eyes I get dizzy. Lol.

FREE BUZZ!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> When I close my eyes I get dizzy. Lol.
> 
> FREE BUZZ!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i get that too, together with vertigo when i'm all stressed out


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> When I close my eyes I get dizzy. Lol.
> 
> FREE BUZZ!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



t hat blows..

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> t hat blows..
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



I don't know... I feel buzzed and funny, didn't spend $ on alcohol, and won't throw up from it. Hard to see the downside..

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I don't know... I feel buzzed and funny, didn't spend $ on alcohol, and won't throw up from it. Hard to see the downside..
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Looks like bobo needs an audiophile's help.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39574005&postcount=3527


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Looks like bobo needs an audiophile's help.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39574005&postcount=3527

Click to collapse



Ohai guy. How are you?


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ohai guy. How are you?

Click to collapse









What was the final tally? Juggs and KC.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Looks like bobo needs an audiophile's help.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39574005&postcount=3527

Click to collapse



Awesome. I was bored anyway and needed to regurgitate useless information I've acquired.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

just got accepted as a software analyst on TRUSTe 
finally


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> just got accepted as a software analyst on TRUSTe
> finally

Click to collapse



Congratulations good sir. I'm certain it's well deserved. I TRUSTe it comes with better pay and a more attractive harem?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Congratulations good sir. I'm certain it's well deserved. I TRUSTe it comes with better pay and a more attractive harem?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



yea, it does,
better than outsourced businesses,

this is probably the only good thing that happned to me this year


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> When I close my eyes I get dizzy. Lol.
> 
> FREE BUZZ!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WOOT WOOT!!! Everybody spin in circles and fall on the floor with your eyes closed and join our brother Jeremy in FREE BUZZ TIME!!! 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> yea, it does,
> better than outsourced businesses,
> 
> this is probably the only good thing that happned to me this year

Click to collapse



Yeah. How's the situation with your house?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> What was the final tally? Juggs and KC.

Click to collapse



Juggs won by one vote I forget the final tally maybe Juggs 26 KC 25 I think?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> just got accepted as a software analyst on TRUSTe
> finally

Click to collapse



SCORE

Congrats Sir... :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yeah. How's the situation with your house?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



only my room is considered a "livable" area, i'll fix the rest later once i have enough financial resources,


DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Juggs won by one vote I forget the final tally maybe Juggs 26 KC 25 I think?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i was hoping the nyan cat with epic closing will win ,

thanks


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> only my room is considered a "livable" area, i'll fix the rest later once i have enough financial resources,
> 
> 
> i was hoping the nyan cat with epic closing will win ,
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully new job can help with that. I imagine it's a burdensome long-term goal.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *Pats Wolf pup on the head and gives him another Internet's*
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yay. 







jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> She's waiting on an ear specialist, because she's antibiotic resistant and is facing permanent ear damage if she doesn't get rid of this ear infection.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. Hope it works out.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Juggs won by one vote I forget the final tally maybe Juggs 26 KC 25 I think?

Click to collapse



Oh nice, that was fun. 

And congrats notice!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hopefully new job can help with that. I imagine it's a burdensome long-term goal.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



well if you think a certain responsibility as burdensome,
nothing can be done.

i think of it as a challenge and a way to teach myself the value of responsibility at a young age


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> well if you think a certain responsibility as burdensome,
> nothing can be done.
> 
> i think of it as a challenge and a way to teach myself the value of responsibility at a young age

Click to collapse



:good::good:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> well if you think a certain responsibility as burdensome,
> nothing can be done.
> 
> i think of it as a challenge and a way to teach myself the value of responsibility at a young age

Click to collapse



True. I meant as the weight on your shoulders can get heavy after a while. It's changed my outlook on life quite a bit.

Hell, even during the days my wife was having severe PTSD flashbacks and reactions to medications that resulted in suicidal ideology, I pulled the pills from her mouth and the knife from her wrist dozens of times without losing hope. 7 years later, though, our promised land doesn't seem any closer. She's healed mentally, but now the physical results are frightening and  financially fatal.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> True. I meant as the weight on your shoulders can get heavy after a while. It's changed my outlook on life quite a bit.
> 
> Hell, even during the days my wife was having severe PTSD flashbacks and reactions to medications that resulted in suicidal ideology, I pulled the pills from her mouth and the knife from her wrist dozens of times without losing hope. 7 years later, though, our promised land doesn't seem any closer. She's healed mentally, but now the physical results are frightening and  financially fatal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you do have a point,

well,
i don't mean to get personal,

but the way i see it,
no matter what happens,
don't look back at life,
anything happened before stays in the past,

look on your promised land,
your shoulders may be heavy and the weight just keeps on getting heavy,
but you as a person grew stronger and stronger as you refused to back down,

your will and determination to achieve your goal will get you there,
it may look grim and dark as the path ahead grows nearer but that does not stop you nor will it ever do,

responsibilities are always present in life,
we must accept what we think is impossible,
and that is what makes us stronger


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I never get "tunnel vision". It's helped me professionally to spot mistakes and potential victories well in advance.  That professional mentality often creeps into my personal life.

In my personal life, I'm pushing forward, hoping for the best, while scrambling for a way to avoid an iceberg. Once I figure that out, I'll return toward my usual optimism. I believe I'll avoid it, but fear of disaster has saved my ass many times.

Never worry about getting personal with me, btw. I'd never open up if I had any reservations about what bits of myself I let you guys/gals see. I just hope that if anyone were to ever see what I've been through and be going through it themselves, that I'd get a pm. I've opened up for phone calls from strangers before, because one of the best parts of the human experience is reaching out to those you don't really know.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I never get "tunnel vision". It's helped me professionally to spot mistakes and potential victories well in advance.  That professional mentality often creeps into my personal life.
> 
> In my personal life, I'm pushing forward, hoping for the best, while scrambling for a way to avoid an iceberg. Once I figure that out, I'll return toward my usual optimism. I believe I'll avoid it, but fear of disaster has saved my ass many times.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if could call you i certainly would :good:,
you seem a very strong and wise man,
it appears experience has taught you it's best,

wish you all the best


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Jeremy, you can use HashNote to write down your thoughts and plans.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2207385

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Jeremy, you can use HashNote to write down your thoughts and plans.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2207385
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> ...

Click to collapse



Um..... seriously?


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Um..... seriously?

Click to collapse



Yeah, Im a big fan of it. But the Keep hype is still going on.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Yeah, Im a big fan of it. But the Keep hype is still going on.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



It looks pretty useful, if I weren't Rainman and kept it all in my head, lol. Might give it a try, but will definitely share it with my dad.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Jeremy, you can use HashNote to write down your thoughts and plans.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2207385
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> ...

Click to collapse



very nice

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It looks pretty useful, if I weren't Rainman and kept it all in my head, lol. Might give it a try, but will definitely share it with my dad.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Seriously? You rainman everything?
I don't use notes either but then i end up forgetting stuff.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Seriously? You rainman everything?
> I don't use notes either but then i end up forgetting stuff.

Click to collapse



Not quite to that degree, but I can still tell you that in Oct. 2007, NDC Infrared Eng. SO#32899 shipped to Goodyear Rubber in Thailand. My US contact was named Bob. He wanted to ship the 288"x31"x61" crate via air freight, which would have cost him $28k to ship had I not gotten a quote for that and the $9k ocean rate, saving them $19k on freight charges. I used to be able to answer any question on the next 2-3 months of pending shipments (35/month avg.), tell exactly how many pieces of what were shipping to where, etc.

I'm "that guy".

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



mark manning said:


> Things did become a lot better didn't they :victory:

Click to collapse



Yep  
Anyway, when did you start following this thread? 

Alan, Congrats for the new job

Jeremy, What caused all this? I mean, all these things that your wife and you have to go through. What's causing all these medical problems?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Yep
> Anyway, when did you start following this thread?
> 
> Alan, Congrats for the new job
> ...

Click to collapse



Severe childhood trauma (my wife's mom performed every possible type of abuse on her before and after her parents divorce) caused PTSD, which led to years of 20-25 hours a week of sleep. Thus, her body never properly repaired itself as that happens during sleep. That caused Autonomic Nervous System Dysfunction (failure), essentially, damage to nerves in her back, nerves controlling her heart, and she has the immune system of an AIDS patient.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Not quite to that degree, but I can still tell you that in Oct. 2007, NDC Infrared Eng. SO#32899 shipped to Goodyear Rubber in Thailand. My US contact was named Bob. He wanted to ship the 288"x31"x61" crate via air freight, which would have cost him $28k to ship had I not gotten a quote for that and the $9k ocean rate, saving them $19k on freight charges. I used to be able to answer any question on the next 2-3 months of pending shipments (35/month avg.), tell exactly how many pieces of what were shipping to where, etc.
> 
> I'm "that guy".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats awesome

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> thats awesome
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Yep.. Geico can suck it. I saved someone $19k with a simple phone call... mfers should have given me 10% as a thank you.Lol


*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Severe childhood trauma (my wife's mom performed every possible type of abuse on her before and after her parents divorce) caused PTSD, which led to years of 20-25 hours a week of sleep. Thus, her body never properly repaired itself as that happens during sleep. That caused Autonomic Nervous System Dysfunction (failure), essentially, damage to nerves in her back, nerves controlling her heart, and she has the immune system of an AIDS patient.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That sucks


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Not quite to that degree, but I can still tell you that in Oct. 2007, NDC Infrared Eng. SO#32899 shipped to Goodyear Rubber in Thailand. My US contact was named Bob. He wanted to ship the 288"x31"x61" crate via air freight, which would have cost him $28k to ship had I not gotten a quote for that and the $9k ocean rate, saving them $19k on freight charges. I used to be able to answer any question on the next 2-3 months of pending shipments (35/month avg.), tell exactly how many pieces of what were shipping to where, etc.
> 
> I'm "that guy".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good for you , lol.
I'm bad with dates, can't remember them very well or maybe i'm not making an effort. Anyway, i've given up on those and decided to remember only 3 birthdates, mine  and my parents and the rest shall burn. Is something wrong with me if i check my seat number like multiple multiple times moments before boarding the train? I do repetitive checks on some trivial things too. I must be broken. :crying:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> That sucks

Click to collapse



It's why 3 things in this life are crucial:

1: Love your loved ones all the days you have them.
2: Teach your kids how to teach their kids to be good parents.
3: Kill it with fire if they deserve and you won't get caught.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> It's why 3 things in this life are crucial:
> 
> 1: Love your loved ones all the days you have them.
> 2: Teach your kids how to teach their kids to be good parents.
> ...

Click to collapse



The 3rd option


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

If I knew I had only a week to live, I'd take my wife's adoptive mother with me, then go for her biological mother who is every bit as wicked.

One last great act to benefit all of humanity.


They do have to genuinely deserve it, though. Only people who bring catastrophe to those around them by the mere fact that there is unfortunately air in their lungs.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If I knew I had only a week to live, I'd take my wife's adoptive mother with me, then go for her biological mother who is every bit as wicked.
> 
> One last great act to benefit all of humanity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And take Sparky too will ya? BD will also be happy then. :victory:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> And take Sparky too will ya? BD will also be happy then. :victory:

Click to collapse



**** yes. Well worth the trip.  I'd start collecting money for that trip now if I didn't have a family that needed me out of jail.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> **** yes. Well worth the trip.  I'd start collecting money for that trip now if I didn't have a family that needed me out of jail.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Sad reality.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Seriously? You rainman everything?
> I don't use notes either but then i end up forgetting stuff.

Click to collapse



i don't use notes,
tried using them before,
fk'ed me up pretty good as  i don't bother reading them



Prawesome said:


> Yep
> Anyway, when did you start following this thread?
> 
> Alan, Congrats for the new job
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks crustacean 



jRi0T68 said:


> It's why 3 things in this life are crucial:
> 
> 1: Love your loved ones all the days you have them.
> 2: Teach your kids how to teach their kids to be good parents.
> ...

Click to collapse



4. electrocute them in a chair using a 24hz 240v electric current and watch them dance



roofrider said:


> Sad reality.

Click to collapse



life is never fair,
fk's **** up big time


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i don't use notes,
> tried using them before,
> fk'ed me up pretty good as  i don't bother reading them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao... Niice

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

That's why we like you, dn.  Electrocution is just classy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's why we like you, dn.  Electrocution is just classy.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



old ways are the best as they say,

gawd i need a new phone,
stuck with a 3-inch GB device,
we have development but drivers are closed source,

im getting a HOX in my first salary or should i buy a Nex7 then HOX later,
i like the s3 but the design just does not cut out for me


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> old ways are the best as they say,
> 
> gawd i need a new phone,
> stuck with a 3-inch GB device,
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you not get the most current devices at reasonable prices there? Here, brand new, last year's devices and this year's devices are nearly the same cost.

Edit: I ask because waiting for HTC One or GS4 makes more sense over here 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Do you not get the most current devices at reasonable prices there? Here, brand new, last year's devices and this year's devices are nearly the same cost.
> 
> Edit: I ask because waiting for HTC One or GS4 makes more sense over here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol,
the lowest possible cost (and i mean this is really the lowest new device price) for a N7 is $285 online and it costs $500 in malls,
the HOX is $380 online and it costs $570 in malls,
S3 is $500 online and $620 in malls,

no we don't get such good prices since we don't have as much market share in smartphones compared to US

EDIT:
also ASUS phils released the nexus 7 & 10 7 months after their US release,
samsung did release S3, 1 week after US release
HTC is also more or less 2-3 week with HOX since US release


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I am thinking of the torture scene in The Dictator now that toy guys are talking about electrocution and crap


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> lol,
> the lowest possible cost (and i mean this is really the lowest new device price) for a N7 is $285 online and it costs $500 in malls,
> the HOX is $380 online and it costs $570 in malls,
> S3 is $500 online and $620 in malls,
> ...

Click to collapse



That sucks. You can't buy overseas and have a trusted person/company ship it?

Philippines is one of the few places I haven't had to deal with customs, so I don't know if they're a PITA.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That sucks. You can't buy overseas and have a trusted person/company ship it?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



i don't trust anyone though,
never experienced online shopping,

i have a lot of fears when transacting overseas,

we don't even have the n4 available officially,

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




			
				jRi0T68 said:
			
		

> Philippines is one of the few places I haven't had to deal with customs, so I don't know if they're a PITA.

Click to collapse



well i dunno,
don't want those bozo's begging me for tax and a little extra more

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I am thinking of the torture scene in The Dictator now that toy guys are talking about electrocution and crap

Click to collapse



fking awesome movie,
funniest **** i've seen in 2012,

also i'm waddian


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i don't trust anyone though,
> never experienced online shopping,
> 
> i have a lot of fears when transacting overseas,
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm... I know for getting Japanese products unavailable elsewhere, there are professional services that buy there and ship to you.

If I could, I'd be glad to be the middle man. I've got plenty of Int'l. shipping expertise.  It's safe and easy if the shipper isn't a moron and Customs aren't assholes.

Would activating the phone on your carrier be difficult?  Seems there should be an answer other than getting bent over on pricing.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hmmm... I know for getting Japanese products unavailable elsewhere, there are professional services that buy there and ship to you.
> 
> If I could, I'd be glad to be the middle man. I've got plenty of Int'l. shipping expertise.  It's safe and easy if the shipper isn't a moron and Customs aren't assholes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



80% of the telecom consumers here are prepaid,

outright price for the HOX is same as $250 on a 36month holding period with $37/month plan 50gb data, just a big no,

we have very cheap plans though


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i don't trust anyone though,
> never experienced online shopping,
> 
> i have a lot of fears when transacting overseas,
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha
Ted beat it, like piece of cake though 

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

Too much stuff to do today :|
Test my CM rom
Modify it
Sync CM10 repo
Ugh...looks like a whole day's work


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Haha
> Ted beat it, like piece of cake though

Click to collapse



ted was also awesome


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> ted was also awesome

Click to collapse



That's nothing

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=8INiFxY1fGI&desktop_uri=/watch?v=8INiFxY1fGI


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Found this gem on my gallery...

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39583055#post39583055

most headaching tech support ever


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39583055#post39583055
> 
> most headaching tech support ever

Click to collapse



me :cyclops:


----------



## Soul reaper (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39583055#post39583055
> 
> most headaching tech support ever

Click to collapse



I agree on that 

When this sign arrives then I am Currently using tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> old ways are the best as they say,
> 
> gawd i need a new phone,
> stuck with a 3-inch GB device,
> ...

Click to collapse



I would buy a phone before a tablet.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> me :cyclops:

Click to collapse



no,
they guy who i think had 100 questions left if i had to offered more

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I would buy a phone before a tablet.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i already have a phone,
through crappy and frustrating,
but it is still android and has development,

maybe i'll go with the n7 because i primarily need it for entertainment and multimedia


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> no,
> they guy who i think had 100 questions left if i had to offered more

Click to collapse



You posted the link of my post so misunderstood 
Btw did u get any response on that PM which I forwarded you 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> old ways are the best as they say,
> 
> gawd i need a new phone,
> stuck with a 3-inch GB device,
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the phone first. 

_   "Hell is paved with good samaritans."
- William M. Holden  _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> You posted the link of my post so misunderstood
> Btw did u get any response on that PM which I forwarded you
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no,
not from PG101 as of the moment
maybe because he changed it

sorry bout that buddy


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> no,
> they guy who i think had 100 questions left if i had to offered more
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Love my N7 its the perfect size.

But what I mean is I'd rather have a phone I like and enjoy before I'd buy a tablet. That's just me though.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> no,
> not from PG101 as of the moment
> maybe because he changed it
> 
> sorry bout that buddy

Click to collapse



No bro he is acting smart again 
Wait let me show you 

Edit :- 











Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Get the phone first.
> 
> _   "Hell is paved with good samaritans."
> - William M. Holden  _

Click to collapse





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Love my N7 its the perfect size.
> 
> But what I mean is I'd rather have a phone I like and enjoy before I'd buy a tablet. That's just me though.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yea but what will i do with my 3-inch SGY,
i loved it so much and developed for it already,

i knows,

i get the n7 on my 1st pay and get the desire x or hox on my 2nd pay,
oh my head is aching already


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> old ways are the best as they say,
> 
> gawd i need a new phone,
> stuck with a 3-inch GB device,
> ...

Click to collapse



HOX? Are you serious? A HTC device? Maybe you should ask BD about it. She will explain to you all the problems one has to go through to get a rom on it.
And the S3 feels damn nice in the hand. It might look like a soap box and it feels really really comfortable to hold.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> No bro he is acting smart again
> Wait let me show you
> 
> Edit :-
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I've heard of this guy...

Kill him with fyre! :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> yea but what will i do with my 3-inch SGY,
> i loved it so much and developed for it already,
> 
> i knows,
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro the HOX finally got S-Off 1½ months back...
Its a relatively widely supported device, but not as widely as the S3 or N4...

Personally, I'd suggest you go to Amazon US and order an N4... They ship overseas... Not sure about the nitty gritties of it, but it's Amazon, so you can be sure they won't cheat you out of the order...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> No bro he is acting smart again
> Wait let me show you
> 
> Edit :-
> ...

Click to collapse




holy mollies mermaid man!
this **** is fking huge!

well everyone hates the guy and he is tagged as "most hated dude" on SGY forum ever

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> HOX? Are you serious? A HTC device? Maybe you should ask BD about it. She will explain to you all the problems one has to go through to get a rom on it.
> And the S3 feels damn nice in the hand. It might look like a soap box and it feels really really comfortable to hold.

Click to collapse



i dun have moneh for S3,
also S3 is quite common here and i don't like the way it's designed,
dunno just my opinion

HTC feels more premium in my hand,
well if i can't have the HOX then ZTE will be the last option




SleepyKrushna said:


> Bro the HOX finally got S-Off 1½ months back...
> Its a relatively widely supported device, but not as widely as the S3 or N4...
> 
> Personally, I'd suggest you go to Amazon US and order an N4... They ship overseas... Not sure about the nitty gritties of it, but it's Amazon, so you can be sure they won't cheat you out of the order...
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks,
will check it out now


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> holy mollies mermaid man!
> this **** is fking huge!
> 
> well everyone hates the guy and he is tagged as "most hated dude" on SGY forum ever

Click to collapse



He is doing publicity of kanged works 
I have pm'd captain about all this 
Lets wait for his response! 
I want him permanently banned ,mods gave him many second chance now he is really pissing me off :banghead:






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Everyone stand at attention and Seig frickin Hëil. 
Drop all other topics and celebrate

Its the Muffin King's birthday 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> He is doing publicity of kanged works
> I have pm'd captain about all this
> Lets wait for his response!
> I want him permanently banned ,mods gave him many second chance now he is really pissing me off :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



just ignore the idiot,
nobody ever replies to his posts or talks to him anyways,



@sleepy,
dude amazon can't ship to my country 

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Everyone stand at attention and Seig frickin Heil
> 
> Its the Muffin King's birthday
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*salute*

happy beerday sir muffin king


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> just ignore the idiot,
> nobody ever replies to his posts or talks to him anyways,

Click to collapse



You are right bro but if this goes on he will do such things again in future and others might follow him nd say that person also does that y not report him !
Btw I will handle him don't worrie 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> You are right bro but if this goes on he will do such things again in future and others might follow him nd say that person also does that y not report him !
> Btw I will handle him don't worrie
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









QuantumFoam said:


> Everyone stand at attention and Seig frickin Hëil.
> Drop all other topics and celebrate
> 
> Its the Muffin King's birthday
> ...

Click to collapse





Capisce?


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Everyone stand at attention and Seig frickin Hëil.
> Drop all other topics and celebrate
> 
> Its the Muffin King's birthday
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, happy b-day King Muff.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*





Happy birthday muffin man 

_   "Hell is paved with good samaritans."
- William M. Holden  _


----------



## werked (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Someone has a birfday?! 
Happy happy day Sexy muffin king.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Capisce?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



si senor muffin king,

where does the party start eh?

beerday beerday gonna get drunk on beerday


----------



## werked (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

He's not up yet.... Let me go see if I can get him outta bed. Long night last night. My apologies.


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Capisce?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Understood 
I'am standing 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> si senor muffin king,
> 
> where does the party start eh?
> 
> beerday beerday gonna get drunk on beerday

Click to collapse




In here, its always party time. 






werked said:


> He's not up yet.... Let me go see if I can get him outta bed. Long night last night. My apologies.

Click to collapse




Oh you. 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I sure hope werked can wake up king muff.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> Someone has a birfday?!
> Happy happy day Sexy muffin king.

Click to collapse



Your cyber hubby does. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Happy b'day king muffin :beer:






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



werked said:


> He's not up yet.... Let me go see if I can get him outta bed. Long night last night. My apologies.

Click to collapse



Don't lie! I just talked to him.
PWND. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> Understood
> I'am standing
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't be all awkward there
Partyyyyyyyyyyyy




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Don't be all awkward there

Click to collapse



Oh, look who's talking! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Don't be all awkward there
> Partyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:beer: 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

*drinks some orange juice while sitting on sofa at Apex's place* 

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> No bro he is acting smart again
> Wait let me show you
> 
> Edit :-

Click to collapse



He's back huh! Time for some entertainment then!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> *drinks some orange juice while sitting on sofa at Apex's place*
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



Why dahell did you go to his place when we're at the Chi Delta Alpha House? :what:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Why dahell did you go to his place when we're at the Chi Delta Alpha House? :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*quickly goes in car while nanny will drive*

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> *quickly goes in car while nanny will drive*
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



I'm gonna just ignore this...:sly:


Apex get in here 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

My muffin avatar is back to celebrate the King's B'day!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> *drinks some orange juice while sitting on sofa at Apex's place*
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



Y u go to Apex's place?
We're all at the frat house... That's where the party's at!!! :sly:

Even awkward queefy is here! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> My muffin avatar is back to celebrate the King's B'day!!

Click to collapse



Nice! 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Damn, my old muffin avi is in my old phone thats broken.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Birthday boy is keeping us waiting 
Meh..its party time anyway  American Pie style


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Greetings, mortals  happy bday apex 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello Prawn, hai Rohn.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



RohinZaraki said:


> Greetings, mortals  happy bday apex
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Jambo, alien.
I hope you come in peace. And to PARTAAAAYYYY!!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Birthday boy is keeping us waiting
> Meh..its party time anyway  American Pie style

Click to collapse



Well birthday boy may not have come yet, but at least the appetizers are here... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

TOGA, TOGA, TOGA:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

_   "Hell is paved with good samaritans."
- William M. Holden  _


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I brought some bacon!

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I love parties 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> TOGA, TOGA, TOGA:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> _   "Hell is paved with good samaritans."
> - William M. Holden  _

Click to collapse



That's the spirit, me man!

TOGA TOGA TOGA TOGA TOGA

TOOOOGGGGGAAAAAA!!!!!
*goes crazy like John Belushi*
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Pizzaaa
Lets get some pizza


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Pizzaaa
> Lets get some pizza

Click to collapse



Prawn.
Imma have the PRAWN! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*







Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## a.cid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Happy birthday Apex! :beer:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

OMG IT'S THE MUFFIN LORD'S BIRTHDAY?!! I HAD NO IDEA!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Pizzaaa
> Lets get some pizza

Click to collapse



Here I am! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't lie! I just talked to him.
> PWND.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



IKR

I called him.. 




RohinZaraki said:


> Greetings, mortals  happy bday apex
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I see you made it in time.. good thing I called you when I did




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I love parties
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see you visited help thread 

@muffinking.. happy happy bday:beer::beer::beer::beer:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Happy Birthday Apex!


----------



## Apex (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, in fact...






If you can guess how old I am, you'll get absolutely nothing!


----------



## _Variable (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Yes, in fact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



21

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Yes, in fact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Old enough to know better, young enough not to care, and what are you doing here sober 

_   "Hell is paved with good samaritans."
- William M. Holden  _


----------



## Deadly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Old enough to know better, young enough not to care, and what are you doing here sober
> 
> _   "Hell is paved with good samaritans."
> - William M. Holden  _

Click to collapse



I called him.. 

Apex..28/29 I think.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> 21
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



You would know about age determination, wouldn't you :sly:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hey guys I'm actually not 15...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Hey guys I'm actually not 15...

Click to collapse



Here we go all over again




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> I called him..
> 
> Apex..28/29 I think..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Hey guys I'm actually not 15...

Click to collapse



Don't start this again 

_   "Hell is paved with good samaritans."
- William M. Holden  _


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey guys I'm actually not 15...

Click to collapse



And you were not a man neither...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Here we go all over again
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? I'm seriously not 15.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> And you were not a man neither...

Click to collapse



I lol'd 


/Empty M




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Happy birthday apex! :thumbup::beer:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> IKR
> 
> I called him..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I had to go see what all the fuss was about. I make my rounds 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> What? I'm seriously not 15.

Click to collapse



How old are ya? 57?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Hey guys I'm actually not 15...

Click to collapse



I knew it your 8 I can tell by the way u act. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Muffin king is here and i bet an internet he is between 31 and 35


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday Apex! My guess is 30. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

You guys misunderstood. I said I'm not 15 as in my name isn't 15. I'm Joseph.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Happy birthday apex!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You guys misunderstood. I said I'm not 15 as in my name isn't 15. I'm Joseph.

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> You guys misunderstood. I said I'm not 15 as in my name isn't 15. I'm Joseph.

Click to collapse



I thought your name was Jessica

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Muffin king is here and i bet an internet he is between 31 and 35

Click to collapse



Nope. Wrong
Now give me an internet







roofrider said:


> Happy Birthday Apex! My guess is 30. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse




Wrong 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

I know!
Can I say?

Install Windows XP NOW, Queefster!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I know!
> Can I say?
> 
> Install Windows XP NOW, Queefster!

Click to collapse



How about NO




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> You guys misunderstood. I said I'm not 15 as in my name isn't 15. I'm Joseph.

Click to collapse



You are a fail and you should feel fail ..I so wanna qudraple facepalm now..







QuantumFoam said:


> Nope. Wrong
> Now give me an internet
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not until I make one more guess 

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

Got it.. He was 35 and now he's 36
Gotcha


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nope. Wrong
> Now give me an internet
> 
> 
> Wrong

Click to collapse



36 
Internet?

Damn I'm slow. :banghead:


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

Itchy...
Stop making peoples hands itch to slap ya!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> 36
> Internet?

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> You are a fail and you should feel fail ..I so wanna qudraple facepalm now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

They found out, Queefy boy! How?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> 36
> Internet?
> 
> Damn I'm slow. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Introduction? :highfive:







SleepyKrushna said:


> Itchy...
> Stop making peoples hands itch to slap ya!

Click to collapse



And this ^^ Too bad this is the internet


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I know his age, but I'm not telling.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I know his age, but I'm not telling.

Click to collapse



No thanks, we already got it Mr. Smart


----------



## Deadly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sorry queefy.. couldn't mislead them enough.. :banghead: may be I should have said less.. 24 or something.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> No thanks, we already got it Mr. Smart

Click to collapse



Shut up. :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I know his age, but I'm not telling.

Click to collapse



Well, even if ya did tell, who'd trust ya? 

Think about it.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Well, even if ya did tell, who'd trust ya?
> 
> Think about it.

Click to collapse



True... But I'm the most honest person in here...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> True... But I'm the most honest person in here...

Click to collapse



History says otherwise


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> True... But I'm the most honest person in here...

Click to collapse



Well maybe in your head you are...
But our experiences tell a totally different story.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> True... But I'm the most honest person in here...

Click to collapse



Damn you :sly:

"Honest" went and it suicides.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Damn you :sly:
> 
> "Honest" went and it suicides..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly is deadly to the English language! 

RIP, ANGLAIS.
Je bavarde en français parce que Deadly a tuer la langue Anglaise.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Damn you :sly:
> 
> "Honest" went and it suicides..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



English please?


----------



## Deadly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Deadly is deadly to the English language!

Click to collapse



 Cramping up too many meanings into one sentence made it like that.. :sly:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Cramping up too many meanings into one sentence made it like that.. :sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Regardé mon édit.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Cramping up too many meanings into one sentence made it like that.. :sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Technically, that isn't supposed to happen 

Apex's Bday got this thread rolling...lol


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 26, 2013)

If I see another post on a foreign language without proper translation..infractions will fly...capisce?


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

ohh i read op so i have only to keep profile pic n sig as dp??


Want To Ask Question? Ask Here




*Mod Edit Removed*



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello there Sirs! New pledge here! :'D

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> ohh i read op so i have only to keep profile pic n sig as dp??
> 
> 
> Want To Ask Question? Ask Here
> ...

Click to collapse



And give intro. Happy Bday Apex. Title needs a change...

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> If I see another post on a foreign language without proper translation..infractions will fly...capisce?

Click to collapse



Good god.. Thanks 
How do you always pop out of nowhere like that?  Maybe you should name yourself Batman..







technosavie said:


> ohh i read op so i have only to keep profile pic n sig as dp??
> 
> 
> Want To Ask Question? Ask Here
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, put a muffin as dp and sig
Oh, and be active in the thread


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Hello there Sirs! New pledge here! :'D
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



Intro please...

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Regardé mon édit.

Click to collapse



this!! Means? 




M_T_M said:


> If I see another post on a foreign language without proper translation..infractions will fly...capisce?

Click to collapse



you missed above post




technosavie said:


> ohh i read op so i have only to keep profile pic n sig as dp??
> 
> 
> Want To Ask Question? Ask Here
> ...

Click to collapse



dp means down payment? 

I want Smirkit!!! 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> If I see another post on a foreign language without proper translation..infractions will fly...*understand*?

Click to collapse



Ok.  Also, ftfy so you don't sound hypocritical.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

hello i am technosavie 



^INTRO


Want To Ask Question? Ask Here




*SENT VIA MUFFINS*



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> this!! Means?
> 
> 
> you missed above post
> ...

Click to collapse



That just means "Look at my edit" or something to that effect. Not perfectly fluent in French. 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> I want Smirkit!!!
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Smirkit?  Da heck? :what:


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Wow..2 new pledges. Please lets celebrate apex' birthday everyday


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

hello again now i will be future Ex Member of this Frat House







*Sent Via Muffins*
 Want To Ask Question? Ask Here



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

technosavie said:


> hello i am technosavie
> 
> 
> 
> ^INTRO

Click to collapse



Seriously?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Hello there Sirs! New pledge here! :'D
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



Welcome to the craziest place on xda 







technosavie said:


> hello i am technosavie
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Proper intro or your pledging is rejected
You too, gadgetroid



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

Yo foam! Still haven't rooted your N4?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Proper intro or your pledging is rejected
> You too, gadgetroid
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





QuantumFoam said:


> Trololololololololololo

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Smirkit?  Da heck? :what:

Click to collapse



He busted our party... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> He busted our party...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And when you say he you mean...


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I Technosavie Xda member from may 2012 taking pledge to be honest this frat house till it dies.









*Sent Via Muffins*
 Want To Ask Question? Ask Here



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Yo foam! Still haven't rooted your N4?

Click to collapse



I have actually. Been meaning to update the SIG. 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello, my name is Frank. That username I have is from the time I talked about technology for 3 hours at a party where we were supposed to be having fun. Go figure. 

I'm 13, and I'm a music producer.  Got on XDA because I really was interested in development lol. Currently, I'm looking into getting into Uni.

My device thread is mostly full of people who can't take a joke the right way, so that's the reason I'm almost always on OT or Apex's Atrix 2 help thread.  

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> And when you say he you mean...

Click to collapse



You-know-who
The Dark Lord Bendermort!

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You-know-who
> The Dark Lord Bendermort!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You mean Voldemort?


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

And my name is Raj.My age is 15.And I am TechnoSavvy







*Sent Via Muffins*
 Want To Ask Question? Ask Here



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> I Technosavie Xda member from may 2012 taking pledge to be honest this frat house till it dies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I repeat. Intro or your pledge will be rejected







gadgetroid said:


> Hello, my name is Frank. That username I have is from the time I talked about technology for 3 hours at a party where we were supposed to be having fun. Go figure.
> 
> I'm 19, and I'm a music producer.  Got on XDA because I really was interested in development lol. Currently, I'm looking into getting into Uni.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Great to have you here, Frank :thumbup:



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

ichigo said:


> you mean voldemort?

Click to collapse



DONT SAY THE NAME OUT LOUD!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> You mean Voldemort?

Click to collapse



No that's just some imaginary dark wizard...
Bendermort is the Dark Lord of Off Topic!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

technosavie said:


> And my name is Raj.My age is 15.And I am TechnoSavvy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the intros of other members linked in the OP and come back. 
And please reduce the width of your sigpic!! It's 1221px now!


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Ohai Frank

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> No that's just some imaginary dark wizard...
> Bendermort is the Dark Lord of Off Topic!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What?! I thought I was the Lord of OT!!! 
Bring him to me, and with 7/10 of a hand I shall defeat him. :sly:


----------



## Deadly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> hello i am technosavie
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please.. see our intro in op links.. or check in page no. between 403 or so.. need to give a proper intro.. like around 10 lines.. 




gadgetroid said:


> That just means "Look at my edit" or something to that effect. Not perfectly fluent in French.
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



thanks 




Ichigo said:


> Smirkit?  Da heck? :what:

Click to collapse



you call your app da heck? 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> DONT SAY THE NAME OUT LOUD!!!

Click to collapse



Fear of the name creates fear of the thing itself. (>°-°>)

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Read the intros of other members linked in the OP and come back.
> And please reduce the width of your sigpic!! It's 1221px now!

Click to collapse



This ^^




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Yo foam! Still haven't rooted your N4?

Click to collapse



Wahhhhhhhh???

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> you call your app da heck?
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



My app? I'm still working on my app. 
Smirkit is an app built by the kindle fire community.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I have actually. Been meaning to update the SIG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phewww 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wahhhhhhhh???
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse









DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Phewww
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Phewww
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:laugh:


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> What?! I thought I was the Lord of OT!!!
> Bring him to me, and with 7/10 of a hand I shall defeat him. :sly:

Click to collapse



No, that's Archer, I think... 

This guy is a Dark Lord...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Hello, my name is Frank. That username I have is from the time I talked about technology for 3 hours at a party where we were supposed to be having fun. Go figure.
> 
> I'm 19, and I'm a music producer.  Got on XDA because I really was interested in development lol. Currently, I'm looking into getting into Uni.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice to meet u Frank welcome to the madhouse. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Ohai Frank
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi there sir! :')

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> :laugh:

Click to collapse



Maps :sly:







SleepyKrushna said:


> No, that's Archer, I think...
> 
> This guy is a Dark Lord...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where does he live? Does he have another name? Is it M_T_M? I bet it is.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

Another Bangalorean . Noice!


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Okay ^^^^^^I will reduce the size asa i get on my pc 


Intro :
 Hello geeks my name is Raj Parekh I AM FROM MUMBAI my age is 15 years I have a galaxy y .i am normally activ in our forums.I love technology i am fan of android
galaxy y is my first android phone as in our community i got my phone earliest i got my user name actually its TechnoSavvy but i had kept it TECHNOSAVIE for some reason......






*Sent Via Muffins*
 Want To Ask Question? Ask Here



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Hi there sir! :')
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



Hi...
And all pledges, you don't need to call me sir.
Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Maps :sly:

Click to collapse



Is it that time already?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Another Bangalorean . Noice!

Click to collapse



I heard that murder is legal in Bangladesh. Is that true?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> Okay ^^^^^^I will reduce the size asa i get on my pc
> 
> 
> Intro :
> ...

Click to collapse



Hai Raj *waves* 

Fair warning my kitteh bites but only cause he loves u so please respect his authorita :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nice to meet u Frank welcome to the madhouse.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you sir! Hope to have loads of memories here! 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I heard that murder is legal in Bangladesh. Is that true?

Click to collapse



Ask a Bangladeshi.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I heard that murder is legal in Bangladesh. Is that true?

Click to collapse



Yes. But only if you're caught lying :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Thank you sir! Hope to have loads of memories here!
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



Oh u will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Another Bangalorean . Noice!

Click to collapse



Hello there sir! :highfive:

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Ask a Bangladeshi.

Click to collapse



Well, I thought you would know since Bangladesh is in Asia...


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh u will
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see those guys almost everyday here and most of them are foreigners.

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> Hello there sir! :highfive:
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



Hello!
Since you are a lil younger than me, i'm gonna have you Sir me for a week. Lol


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I heard that murder is legal in Bangladesh. Is that true?

Click to collapse



No.







roofrider said:


> Ask a Bangladeshi.

Click to collapse




im a british bangladeshi.






Ichigo said:


> Well, I thought you would know since Bangladesh is in Asia...

Click to collapse



It is in south east Asia.




Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

You guys have any idea why I can't thank anyone on this thread through the Tapatalk app? 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Well, I thought you would know since Bangladesh is in Asia...

Click to collapse



Do you know if robbery is legal in Minnesota?

Also, y u no take Tylenol if u haz feverz?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Deleted

sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## Deadly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> You guys have any idea why I can't thank anyone on this thread through the Tapatalk app?
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



Where in bengaluru do you live? -___-

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Where in bengaluru do you love?
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse




Love 





Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Where in bengaluru do you love?
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



WTF did i just read!??!!


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

y there is no thank button here:sly: i m lazy to type thanks 







*Sent Via Muffins*
 Want To Ask Question? Ask Here



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Where in bengaluru do you love?
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Oh lol, I'm sorry, but I'm not really sure you'd like to know.  You might blush bright red the next time you go there. :'D

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Where in bengaluru do you live? -___-
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Joking aside, I live near the Ministers house.  Take a guess. 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Oh lol, I'm sorry, but I'm not really sure you'd like to know.  You might blush bright red the next time you go there. :'D
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Koramangala? :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Oh lol, I'm sorry, but I'm not really sure you'd like to know.  You might blush bright red the next time you go there. :'D
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



Read again -___-

Its live... :sly:

I'm here.. that's y the typo.. 

See pic 







 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Koramangala? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nono wait...
Banjara hills! :sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sad Day of my life today.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Even Google knows how old I am today...


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

http://dbtb.channel.or.jp//sp/


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> http://dbtb.channel.or.jp//sp/

Click to collapse



GTFO!


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Koramangala? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude, thats like 10 kms from my place. I live in Seshadripuram. 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Dude, thats like 10 kms from my place. I live in Seshadripuram.
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



So that's where the minister lives huh! I have no idea who our minister is btw.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> You guys have any idea why I can't thank anyone on this thread through the Tapatalk app?
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



No thanks can be given in off topic 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Dude, thats like 10 kms from my place. I live in Seshadripuram.
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



I used to live in hostel at malleshwaram.. now in yelahanka

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Nono wait...
> Banjara hills! :sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ha ha ha ha ha! :'D This one made my day! That's in Hyderabad! And if a Minister lived there anyway, you'll be seeing him taking out his Rolls Royce in the dead of the night. 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Even Google knows how old I am today...
> 
> View attachment 1835500

Click to collapse



Google even knows when you're going to poop next. 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Gogeta said:


> http://dbtb.channel.or.jp//sp/

Click to collapse



If you want to post meaningful( atleast English anyway  ) stuff, you are welcome. But if you want to spam, please..


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> So that's where the minister lives huh! I have no idea who our minister is btw.

Click to collapse



Same here.  Some Shettar according to my Mum. 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I repeat. Intro or your pledge will be rejected
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Says the Guy whose intro is trolololo


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

One of My uncles aged 22 died yesterday at 7pm. He died in Apollo Hospital, Dhaka, Bangladesh. Whenever he used to come to the UK he used to care about me alot. He entered the Intesive Care Unit 8 months ago but his future was high 2 weeks ago but sadly today he passed away peacefully in the hand of his mother and father. His mother and father are in such a state they can commit suicide. He was there only son. His parents didn't have the money to pay hospital fees so my family had to spread the cost out. Total sum is £5,786.42. Planning to fly out to Bangladesh in afew time to attend funeral but it may not happen as my family are literally broke after paying £1,500. Tough times. All I know is just stick my head up high and things will get better.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> I used to live in hostel at malleshwaram.. now in yelahanka
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Yeah, its next to my place.  Lots of food in Malleshwaram! 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 26, 2013)

4D1L said:


> One of My uncles aged 22 died yesterday at 7pm. He died in Apollo Hospital, Dhaka, Bangladesh. Whenever he used to come to the UK he used to care about me alot. He entered the Intesive Care Unit 8 months ago but his future was high 2 weeks ago but sadly today he passed away peacefully in the hand of his mother and father. His mother and father are in such a state they can commit suicide. He was there only son. His parents didn't have the money to pay hospital fees so my family had to spread the cost out. Total sum is £5,786.42. Planning to fly out to Bangladesh in afew time to attend funeral but it may not happen as my family are literally broke after paying £1,500. Tough times. All I know is just stick my head up high and things will get better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Thats Really Sad!


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> One of My uncles aged 22 died yesterday at 7pm. He died in Apollo Hospital, Dhaka, Bangladesh. Whenever he used to come to the UK he used to care about me alot. He entered the Intesive Care Unit 8 months ago but his future was high 2 weeks ago but sadly today he passed away peacefully in the hand of his mother and father. His mother and father are in such a state they can commit suicide. He was there only son. His parents didn't have the money to pay hospital fees so my family had to spread the cost out. Total sum is £5,786.42. Planning to fly out to Bangladesh in afew time to attend funeral but it may not happen as my family are literally broke after paying £1,500. Tough times. All I know is just stick my head up high and things will get better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Stay strong sir! All of us are here for you if you need any help!

Eat muffins, they give life! 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## undercover (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Happy Birthday Apex. 

Adil, really sorry to hear that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> Thats Really Sad!

Click to collapse



If
ur being sarcastic u know what will happen.






gadgetroid said:


> Stay strong sir! All of us are here for you if you need any help!
> 
> Eat muffins, they give life!
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



Thanks for the support. Just ran out of muffins just before I heard the news.









undercover said:


> Happy Birthday Apex.
> 
> Adil, really sorry to hear that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks for the support.



Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

That's like two tragedies in the past few minutes I heard. Indian actress dead at 75 (suffered burns) and Adil's uncle. :'( 

Life can suck sometimes...

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

4D1L said:


> One of My uncles aged 22 died yesterday at 7pm. He died in Apollo Hospital, Dhaka, Bangladesh. Whenever he used to come to the UK he used to care about me alot. He entered the Intesive Care Unit 8 months ago but his future was high 2 weeks ago but sadly today he passed away peacefully in the hand of his mother and father. His mother and father are in such a state they can commit suicide. He was there only son. His parents didn't have the money to pay hospital fees so my family had to spread the cost out. Total sum is £5,786.42. Planning to fly out to Bangladesh in afew time to attend funeral but it may not happen as my family are literally broke after paying £1,500. Tough times. All I know is just stick my head up high and things will get better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Sorry mate.
If you don't mind my asking, he died of what?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Sorry mate.
> If you don't mind my asking, he died of what?

Click to collapse



I don't really know. The docters couldn't figure it too. All i know its a type of cancer that causes diroehhea(guessed spelling).

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> That's like two tragedies in the past few minutes I heard. Indian actress dead at 75 (suffered burns) and Adil's uncle. :'(
> 
> Life can suck sometimes...
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



Wait...How do you know Sukumari? 

@4dil, my condolences mate


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@4D1L

My condolences Jr. Sir

Hope everything works out and gets better for u.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @4D1L
> 
> My condolences Jr. Sir
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont call me sir but thanks

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Wait...How do you know Sukumari?
> 
> @4dil, my condolences mate

Click to collapse



I'm from Palaghat.  Settled in Bangalore is all. 

Sent from my 3.0 inch English muffin. God! It's time to take it to the coffin.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Wait...How do you know Sukumari?
> 
> @4dil, my condolences mate

Click to collapse



Thanks mate

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PM sent 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Thanks giys, including u M_T_M!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha! :'D This one made my day! That's in Hyderabad! And if a Minister lived there anyway, you'll be seeing him taking out his Rolls Royce in the dead of the night.
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The chief minister of Andhra's official bungalow is in Banjara Hills, apparently...






4D1L said:


> One of My uncles aged 22 died yesterday at 7pm. He died in Apollo Hospital, Dhaka, Bangladesh. Whenever he used to come to the UK he used to care about me alot. He entered the Intesive Care Unit 8 months ago but his future was high 2 weeks ago but sadly today he passed away peacefully in the hand of his mother and father. His mother and father are in such a state they can commit suicide. He was there only son. His parents didn't have the money to pay hospital fees so my family had to spread the cost out. Total sum is £5,786.42. Planning to fly out to Bangladesh in afew time to attend funeral but it may not happen as my family are literally broke after paying £1,500. Tough times. All I know is just stick my head up high and things will get better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Stay strong, brother.
Your family will already be stressed enough, and you'd do better to calm them...
Life tests us at times like these, and I hope you'll come out OK...
PM me if you need anyone else to talk to.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> PM sent
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Repplied







SleepyKrushna said:


> The chief minister of Andhra's official bungalow is in Banjara Hills, apparently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, 
All I need is muffins. My muffin stash has dissapered. Anyone seen them?



Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Repplied
> 
> 
> Thanks man,
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice to see you've still got your sense of humor... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Repplied
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you should ask Alan. 

Sent from my 3.0 inch English muffin. God! It's time to take it to the coffin.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Nice to see you've still got your sense of humor...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thats how i am keeping away from the stress.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------

Gli thread is locked


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 26, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Thats how i am keeping away from the stress.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No its not


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> No its not

Click to collapse



It was reopened.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 26, 2013)

4D1L said:


> It was reopened.

Click to collapse



Sure you're not looking at the old one?  It's been open this whole time...


----------



## roofrider (Mar 26, 2013)

It's silent in here.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> It's silent in here.

Click to collapse



I know

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*







Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

I need a discussion with Deadly., Quantomfoam tells me he took my stash of muffins...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Too quiet I guess


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

potato



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Potatoes make great Freedom Fries 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

My uncle that died was actually 18..... Thats what death certificate says. This is him before he got cancer which destroyed his liver and then no blood was made un his body.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> My uncle that died was actually 18..... Thats what death certificate says. This is him before he got cancer which destroyed his liver and then no blood was made un his body.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow he was just a young man 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wow he was just a young man
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know. His Dad is still in shock and his mum is turning crazier by the hour. Things dont look good at the moment.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> I know. His Dad is still in shock and his mum is turning crazier by the hour. Things dont look good at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thats really tragic

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hai all

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> I know. His Dad is still in shock and his mum is turning crazier by the hour. Things dont look good at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm sorry bro 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hai all
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



Sup Sammy 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Saw this on failblog...


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sent from my 3.0 inch English muffin. God! It's time to take it to the coffin.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

happy holi peeps







*Sent Via Muffins*
 Want To Ask Question? Ask Here



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## K.A. (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> happy holi peeps
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holi was yesterday  It's Dhuleti today.. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



K.A. said:


> Holi was yesterday  It's Dhuleti today..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its today :sly:


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Its today :sly:

Click to collapse



Yes, it's today.  Happy Holi! 

Sent from my 3.0 inch English muffin. God! It's time to take it to the coffin.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I know. His Dad is still in shock and his mum is turning crazier by the hour. Things dont look good at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



my condolences bro,


hai all


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> my condolences bro,
> 
> 
> hai all

Click to collapse



Hai sir! How was the interview, Alan? 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Hai sir! How was the interview, Alan?
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



was all good,
now a software analyst at TRUSTe

gotta call the other 2 companies and reject their offers 

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> was all good,
> now a software analyst at TRUSTe
> 
> gotta call the other 2 companies and reject their offers
> ...

Click to collapse



That's great! Congratulations!  :thumbup:

Now to wait for N4 development thread to get Monochromatic. 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> That's great! Congratulations!  :thumbup:
> 
> Now to wait for N4 development thread to get Monochromatic.
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



whoa,
n4 is too difficult for me since i never had experience with ICS,
once i get n7 though,
i'll start porting it,

i'll never port my projects to devices i don't have,
don't wanna brick people's phones

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> whoa,
> n4 is too difficult for me since i never had experience with ICS,
> once i get n7 though,
> i'll start porting it,
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha ha. 

I thought you were getting a N4? 

Which ROM are you on now, anyway? 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> I thought you were getting a N4?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my rom ,
where else would i be?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## roofrider (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so bored that i'm trolling ppl on omegle now.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Saw this on failblog...

Click to collapse



Nice 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> was all good,
> now a software analyst at TRUSTe
> 
> gotta call the other 2 companies and reject their offers
> ...

Click to collapse



WOOT WOOT!!!

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> I'm so bored that i'm trolling ppl on omegle now.

Click to collapse



It happens sir 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Dead thread is dead.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*







Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



Thanks for noticing..

How are you Ella? 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



I think Apex specifically mentioned that members should refrain from making such posts as they can and will reflect the House members therein in a negative manner 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Well done deathnotice. Congratulations. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Well done deathnotice. Congratulations. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thankies!

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Well done deathnotice. Congratulations. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What did i miss? 







deathnotice01 said:


> Thankies!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse





_    "If I were two-faced, would I be wearing this one?"
- Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865)    _


----------



## _Variable (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Thanks for noticing..
> 
> How are you Ella?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im fine, just browsing reddit awhile ago.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> What did i miss?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39619539

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Grats sir

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> was all good,
> now a software analyst at TRUSTe
> 
> gotta call the other 2 companies and reject their offers
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool, congratulations :beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

_    "If I were two-faced, would I be wearing this one?"
- Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865)    _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 27, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Grats sir
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> Cool, congratulations :beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup:
> 
> _    "If I were two-faced, would I be wearing this one?"
> - Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865)    _

Click to collapse



thanks,
the cool part is we do actual hacking on a computer,
like destroy it through malware, spyware and pretty much anything that intrudes data and steals information

and "BAM!" boom goes the BSOD 
i love making it crash too bad it's a HP desktop with a xeon quad processor


----------



## roofrider (Mar 27, 2013)

Is Apex still partying?? Without us??


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Is Apex still partying?? Without us??

Click to collapse



Doesn't look like a party to me.






Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Doesn't look like a party to me.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ohohoh,

you'll laugh now since it appears apex is still sober

wait till you see him with a few rounds of beer like this,


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> ohohoh,
> 
> you'll laugh now since it appears apex is still sober
> 
> wait till you see him with a few rounds of beer like this,

Click to collapse



Lulz pure lulz 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sup guys. Got over my uncles death by being funny! Alan u know where my muffin stash is?

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 27, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Sup guys. Got over my uncles death by being funny! Alan u know where my muffin stash is?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



ask sleepy,
maybe people from the pirates thread took it


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> ask sleepy,
> maybe people from the pirates thread took it

Click to collapse



Quantom Foam says it was Deadly.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

My wife has been admitted into the hospital, through a different ER.

We started out yesterday trying to get her to an Ear Specialist, ended up at a teaching university hospital at 2 pm, got admitted at 4 am, because the ER we went to on Monday was pure malpractice... said it was viral, no antibiotics given.  2nd ER ran a ct scan, which showed a large mass, acute mastoiditis, which is infection so severe it spread into the bone in her skull.

Malpractice suit will probably be filed on that first hospital.

And, for no damn reason, my wife's external sd card randomly got damaged when she rebooted her phone. I don't think I had backed up her music yet, or numerous other files. This will be fun for the weekend.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> thanks,
> the cool part is we do actual hacking on a computer,
> like destroy it through malware, spyware and pretty much anything that intrudes data and steals information
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh! I love BSOD's!!!  

Sent from my muffin using a batmobile


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My wife has been admitted into the hospital, through a different ER.
> 
> We started out yesterday trying to get her to an Ear Specialist, ended up at a teaching university hospital at 2 pm, got admitted at 4 am, because the ER we went to on Monday was pure malpractice... said it was viral, no antibiotics given.  2nd ER ran a ct scan, which showed a large mass, acute mastoiditis, which is infection so severe it spread into the bone in her skull.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DAYUM!
The first one didn't do a CT/MRI?
If they didn't, you have a VERY strong case against them...
Sue the crap outta them.
Hope the erosion isn't too severe, man.
My best wishes.

Also, IMHO, teaching hospitals are the way to go coz they have more refreshed knowledge and more scrutiny... but always ask for a chief resident or an attending at least.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> DAYUM!
> The first one didn't do a CT/MRI?
> If they didn't, you have a VERY strong case against them...
> Sue the crap outta them.
> ...

Click to collapse



The other one was also a teaching hospital, but it gets overrun with those seeking opiates and they just give in.  All they did was take vitals, look in her ear, say "You'll be fine" and prescribe Norcos that she didn't even ask for.

Next week we'll be seeking an attorney to take this on contingency basis.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> The other one was also a teaching hospital, but it gets overrun with those seeking opiates and they just give in.  All they did was take vitals, look in her ear, say "You'll be fine" and prescribe Norcos that she didn't even ask for.
> 
> Next week we'll be seeking an attorney to take this on contingency basis.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea brother that's just messed up I hope everything works out for u guys 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I'm just so glad my wife has the medical education and introspection to not settle with what ER#1 told her.  She could have had permanent damage.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm just so glad my wife has the medical education and introspection to not settle with what ER#1 told her.  She could have had permanent damage.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hell man!!
I know you are trying, but is there nothing at all that can be done to cure all her problems completely? After all these years of medical advancements  and NOTHING?!!?! WTF kind of world am i living in! Holy ****!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Guys. Hi.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Guys. Hi.
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



Hi, Have you seen my muffin stash? And no multi-quote. Server is on.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Hi, Have you seen my muffin stash? And no multi-quote. Server is on.

Click to collapse



Oh, I stole your muffin stash a few days ago. I got hungry...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Hell man!!
> I know you are trying, but is there nothing at all that can be done to cure all her problems completely? After all these years of medical advancements  and NOTHING?!!?! WTF kind of world am i living in! Holy ****!

Click to collapse



They're doing experimental surgery in Israel, and the head of Neurology at Harvard wants to study her.  This time, it's mostly unrelated. Everything else is caused by trauma. That's why Harvard is interested, to treat veterans returning home that suffer almost as bad as she does.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Jeremy, this sucks 
Its bad things after bad things after bad things for you... Hopefully, it will get better one day man. I really do hope so.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, I stole your muffin stash a few days ago. I got hungry...

Click to collapse



EPIC FAIL! I said I lost my muffins yesterday when I went to the toilet. When I came out the stash was gone.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> EPIC FAIL! I said I lost my muffins yesterday when I went to the toilet. When I came out the stash was gone.

Click to collapse



Like I said, a few days ago. A few days could mean yesterday, or it could mean 5 days ago.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Like I said, a few days ago. A few days could mean yesterday, or it could mean 5 days ago.

Click to collapse



Saying few days ago just to mean yesterday is a bit daft....


----------



## roofrider (Mar 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> They're doing experimental surgery in Israel, and the head of Neurology at Harvard wants to study her.  This time, it's mostly unrelated. Everything else is caused by trauma. That's why Harvard is interested, to treat veterans returning home that suffer almost as bad as she does.

Click to collapse



I hope the best for you and your family. Sorry if that came off as a rant, it's just hard to know that some have to live through such hardships day in day out.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

No worries, Rohypnol. I know what you meant and where it comes from.

I appreciate all the wishes from you folks.

On the positive side, a .2 mile drive to get food is entertaining when I haven't slept in 30 hours. Now I get to call her dad to keep him informed and then her neurologist. Hopefully I can make sense when I speak, lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Hi, Have you seen my muffin stash? And no multi-quote. Server is on.

Click to collapse



No.
And, can't come on...

Sent. That's it. Just sent.

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

There's love in the air...

Don't ask me why I made this post. Personal.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> No.
> And, can't come on...
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.
> ...

Click to collapse



The talking wolf is in love with another wolf!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> The talking wolf is in love with another wolf!

Click to collapse



Maybe. Could be an interspecies love affair

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> The talking wolf is in love with another wolf!

Click to collapse



Sorta... Kinda...

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 27, 2013)

Just bought muffins 2 mins ago then I ate them. Best muffins ever.

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Maybe. Could be an interspecies love affair
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Could be.......


Wolf Pup said:


> Sorta... Kinda...
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



Tell us more.

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Maybe. Could be an interspecies love affair
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Could be.......


Wolf Pup said:


> Sorta... Kinda...
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



Tell us more.


----------



## undercover (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

JR, good to see your spirit still strong :thumbup:

Shame that negative experience from a guy is a ton better read that most of the other posts here. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Maybe. Could be an interspecies love affair
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Could be.......


Wolf Pup said:


> Sorta... Kinda...
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



Tell us more.
Im never gona be able to catch up with u on internetz


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Could be.......
> 
> 
> Tell us more.
> Im never gona be able to catch up with u on internetz

Click to collapse



Tapatalk is amazing isn't it



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Maybe. Could be an interspecies love affair
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



It sort of is.







4D1L said:


> Just bought muffins 2 mins ago then I ate them. Best muffins ever.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK guys. Do you really want to know? It's a bit private, but all of you in the frat house are my bros (and my sisters, BD, possibly "it"). So I don't mind telling you. As long as you don't pick on me or annoy me in general.


Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Does anyone else here play gmod Trouble in Terrorist Town? 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> It sort of is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're here for each other, pup. Spill it if it's advice ye need.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> We're here for each other, pup. Spill it if it's advice ye need.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



This is true spill the beans bff. Am I gonna be a proud owner of more lil pups?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is true spill the beans bff. Am I gonna be a proud owner of more lil pups?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That just sounded wrong!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> We're here for each other, pup. Spill it if it's advice ye need.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is true spill the beans bff. Am I gonna be a proud owner of more lil pups?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks guys.
And, you might be Jeff. Possibly. 

OK here's the story.

A couple months back, in my old school before I left, in my class, there was a girl.. So, obviously, I was mildly attracted to her. And, I admit, still am. I liked her because she was intelligent, we had a lot in common, we talked a lot, and she was pretty. Not the best looking in the world, but pretty.
So, I knew my chances were little to none, due to certain reasons.
I didn't ask her on a date or anything like that. I just kept quiet and went on with life. Trying to destroy my attraction to her, as I felt that it was unnecessary to have it, annoying, pointless, and stupid.
Then, I moved country to here. Now, a few days ago, I found out through legitimate sources, that, she did actually like me a bit too. And she wants to ask me out.

Now, tbh, I don't want what's known as a "long distance relationship" or any of it. Don't even want to be in a relationship anyway. I'm just 13. I want to live life.

So, pretty muddled.

OK, I just made myself look like an idiot in front of the entire frat...


Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks guys.
> And, you might be Jeff. Possibly.
> 
> OK here's the story.
> ...

Click to collapse



No u didn't we all were in school at one point and have all liked girls in school. Trust me...

As far as having a long distance relationship its really hard I've done it. Just talk and be friends and maybe it will develop into more or maybe it won't. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Wolf, you are 13. Do you think you should start indulging in relationships such early? Go play in the playground and enjoy life dude 

In all seriousness though, It's your choice and you are the one who should make up your own mind.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Okay, buddy, I'm going to be blunt.

It won't work as a relationship and it doesn't NEED to.

IMO, all relations with the opposite sex (friendship, dating, committed relationship, etc.) are just practice and experience for your future marriage.

Just be friends. Friends who flirt but know it can't be serious. If you accept that all relationships prior to marriage must end, then you won't be as prone to heartbreak.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Okay, buddy, I'm going to be blunt.
> 
> It won't work as a relationship and it doesn't NEED to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Wolf, you are 13. Do you think you should start indulging in relationships such early? Go play in the playground and enjoy life dude
> 
> In all seriousness though, It's your choice and you are the one who should make up your own mind.

Click to collapse




+1 I rarely do that and i am 13. I go to teachers area becuz I am counted as a I.T teacher (NO PAY). Everyone else standing in the cold and I am sitting down drinking coffee in the warm, relaxing, quiet staff room.


----------



## undercover (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Nicely put, JR. Although not of it really prepares you for the real deal.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Nicely put, JR. Although not of it really prepares you for the real deal.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+3.14159

Only realizing you weren't ready prepares you for things such as serious dating, marriage, and parenting most of all.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> +3.14159
> 
> Only realizing you weren't ready prepares you for things such as serious dating, marriage, and parenting most of all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got all those t-shirts and I'm still not prepared 

_    "If I were two-faced, would I be wearing this one?"
- Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865)    _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Got all those t-shirts and I'm still not prepared
> 
> _    "If I were two-faced, would I be wearing this one?"
> - Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865)    _

Click to collapse



When you can snatch the pebble from chops' hand...

I'm sure as hell not ready for my wife/son, but each hurdle teaches me something.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No u didn't we all were in school at one point and have all liked girls in school. Trust me...
> 
> As far as having a long distance relationship its really hard I've done it. Just talk and be friends and maybe it will develop into more or maybe it won't.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey I never went to school! 



			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Hey I never went to school!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

Click to collapse



Yeah, but... Your mom goes to college


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Yeah, but... Your mom goes to college

Click to collapse











			
				deathnotice01 said:
			
		

> my number is $1.25
> and my color is bacon

Click to collapse



Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------

Aww I killed it 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Aww I killed it 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Aww I killed it 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------

Aww I killed it 

Irregardless,


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Check out  UltimaTIME Clock Widgets: 200 clocks, all in one widget!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aww gee that's a surprise 

_    "If I were two-faced, would I be wearing this one?"
- Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865)    _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Wow tapatalk loves spam 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

Aww I killed it 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

Wat it just did it again 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

Wat it just did it again 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

Hmmm... 

Irregardless,


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Just hit submit once. If it doesn't post within 5 seconds, press back and discard the post.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Just hit submit once. If it doesn't post within 5 seconds, press back and discard the post.

Click to collapse



K

Irregardless,


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> +3.14159
> 
> Only realizing you weren't ready prepares you for things such as serious dating, marriage, and parenting most of all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg 
I see Pi. Pi day was on March 14th.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Morning guys
Last exam today but practices still remaining:sly:







*Sent Via Muffins*
 Want To Ask Question? Ask Here



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## _Variable (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks guys.
> And, you might be Jeff. Possibly.
> 
> OK here's the story.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why dont you go visit her?


Hello all.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Why dont you go visit her?
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> ...

Click to collapse



He now lives in a different country.

Also, hi Ella

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks guys.
> And, you might be Jeff. Possibly.
> 
> OK here's the story.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't let such a defeatist attitude set in so early in life, you'll be selling yourself short every chance you get...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks guys.
> And, you might be Jeff. Possibly.
> 
> OK here's the story.
> ...

Click to collapse



hey pup... ive learned over the time that never let a grest oppurtunity pass you by ever.

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> hey pup... ive learned over the time that never let a grest oppurtunity pass you by ever.
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Maybe so, but she is in another country and they're only 13. That's too young to date.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> hey pup *SIR*... ive learned over the time that never let a grest oppurtunity pass you by ever.
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



FTFY

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Maybe so, but she is in another country and they're only 13. That's too young to date.

Click to collapse



Skype?  :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## _Variable (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> He now lives in a different country.
> 
> Also, hi Ella
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Jeremy, hows your wife?

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> FTFY
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



y "sir!"? 

He ain't a member 
Also hi quasi. 

@ichigo. Tried out new github option? Something from feedback thread got implimented for a change.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> y "sir!"?
> 
> He ain't a member
> Also hi quasi.
> ...

Click to collapse



My bad then...  and hello!


----------



## Deadly (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> My bad then...  and hello!

Click to collapse



how you doing man?

@Jeremy.. hope everything works out man.. you are a strong guy.. :thumbup:

And I'm out in an unknown(to me)  city for a tech quiz competition .. and its tough because there are more than 40+ teams are there .

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

You fixed the sir, but not "grest" lulz

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> how you doing man?
> 
> @Jeremy.. hope everything works out man.. you are a strong guy.. :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trying to recover some crap off a computer I worked on and forgot they wanted the stuff saved....  Oops...



jRi0T68 said:


> You fixed the sir, but not "grest" lulz
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yes, I did miss it, but surprisingly it's actually a slang word that means the same thing...  Who would have thought?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Grest


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> how you doing man?
> 
> @Jeremy.. hope everything works out man.. you are a strong guy.. :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which city? Don't tell me it's Bangalore.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> Trying to recover some crap off a computer I worked on and forgot they wanted the stuff saved....  Oops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definition 3 is excellent.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hi Jeremy, hows your wife?
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



She's still in hospital. Neither of us have slept since yesterday morning. Her infection is getting better, though.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Which city? Don't tell me it's Bangalore.

Click to collapse



meh

Tumkur.. not a city. But explaining that will be difficult.. so.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> meh
> 
> Tumkur.. not a city. But explaining that will be difficult.. so..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hear ya brotha.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hey guys. I want to share something "odd" that just happened to me. I swear that this is 100% true, no matter how unbelievable it seems. Even I can't believe this happened. So I was in my bathroom, washing my hands. Then, suddenly, I hear something sliding off the wall, followed by a high pitched "ringing" sound. It sounded like glass breaking, but it continued ringing longer than it should have.  Right away the second I heard that sound my tongue went numb for a second(idk why) and a looked at the wall for just a split second, and realized a picture was missing. But then I focused on the ringing sound and realized it was getting closer to me, but above my head. In a split second I looked up straight above me head and saw something about to hit my head. The moment I looked up my arm automatically went up without my consent and grabbed the object that was ringing before it could hit my head. But then I felt a splitting pain in the palm of my hand. I looked and saw that I was holding a steak knife(a knife with a sharpened tip and rigid edged). It cut my hand and so I was bleeding. I just stood there, trying to figure out what the heck just happened. Anyways, I remembered when I first walked in I noticed a knife on top of the toilet, leaning off the edge a bit. So, what must've happened was a picture on the wall above the toilet must've somehow fell. Then, it hit that part of the knife that was leaning off, sending it launching in the air, creating that sharp ringing sound...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Similar thing happened to me catching a coffee pot falling off of a refrigerator. It's the only time I've ever had stitches.

Funny how time slows during crisis.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## _Variable (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Slow posts day, it seems.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Hey guys. I want to share something "odd" that just happened to me. I swear that this is 100% true, no matter how unbelievable it seems. Even I can't believe this happened. So I was in my bathroom, washing my hands. Then, suddenly, I hear something sliding off the wall, followed by a high pitched "ringing" sound. It sounded like glass breaking, but it continued ringing longer than it should have.  Right away the second I heard that sound my tongue went numb for a second(idk why) and a looked at the wall for just a split second, and realized a picture was missing. But then I focused on the ringing sound and realized it was getting closer to me, but above my head. In a split second I looked up straight above me head and saw something about to hit my head. The moment I looked up my arm automatically went up without my consent and grabbed the object that was ringing before it could hit my head. But then I felt a splitting pain in the palm of my hand. I looked and saw that I was holding a steak knife(a knife with a sharpened tip and rigid edged). It cut my hand and so I was bleeding. I just stood there, trying to figure out what the heck just happened. Anyways, I remembered when I first walked in I noticed a knife on top of the toilet, leaning off the edge a bit. So, what must've happened was a picture on the wall above the toilet must've somehow fell. Then, it hit that part of the knife that was leaning off, sending it launching in the air, creating that sharp ringing sound...

Click to collapse



You has good reflex action 
How is your hand now
Next time wear a helmet

 __________________________________________
*It Doesn't matter hw old u grow up,
u'll alwys gt disappointed if ur biscuit falls in tea*


----------



## Deadly (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@ichigo..omg lol.. don't know what to say.. did you read my post to you?

And I got one too.. not so bizarre story though.. 
I was playing football.. when I was 14.. and one day.. I was defender.. 2 guys..  1 from opponent team and one teammate were coming with full speed with balk towards me.. then he shot ball towards goal passing me.. I tried to block it.. but my right leg was not in exact position I wanted it to be.. a slight angle difference I thought.. but when it impacted.. I felt severe jolt of pain.. then I stood up.. but couldn't walk... I had a hairline fracture.. and got bandage for 3 weeks.. 


[Bruce Wayne] said:


> You has good reflex action
> How is your hand now
> Next time wear a helmet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you wear helmet in home? 

You must be really insecure.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Hey guys. I want to share something "odd" that just happened to me. I swear that this is 100% true, no matter how unbelievable it seems. Even I can't believe this happened. So I was in my bathroom, washing my hands. Then, suddenly, I hear something sliding off the wall, followed by a high pitched "ringing" sound. It sounded like glass breaking, but it continued ringing longer than it should have.  Right away the second I heard that sound my tongue went numb for a second(idk why) and a looked at the wall for just a split second, and realized a picture was missing. But then I focused on the ringing sound and realized it was getting closer to me, but above my head. In a split second I looked up straight above me head and saw something about to hit my head. The moment I looked up my arm automatically went up without my consent and grabbed the object that was ringing before it could hit my head. But then I felt a splitting pain in the palm of my hand. I looked and saw that I was holding a steak knife(a knife with a sharpened tip and rigid edged). It cut my hand and so I was bleeding. I just stood there, trying to figure out what the heck just happened. Anyways, I remembered when I first walked in I noticed a knife on top of the toilet, leaning off the edge a bit. So, what must've happened was a picture on the wall above the toilet must've somehow fell. Then, it hit that part of the knife that was leaning off, sending it launching in the air, creating that sharp ringing sound...

Click to collapse



thats soo epic and ninja like

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@Deadly - Just read it. What's this about a new github option?


----------



## Deadly (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> @Deadly - Just read it. What's this about a new github option?

Click to collapse



You remember fb, twitter , PayPal options..? Same.. 1 more but,  development related option though.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> @ichigo..omg lol.. don't know what to say.. did you read my post to you?
> 
> And I got one too.. not so bizarre story though..
> I was playing football.. when I was 14.. and one day.. I was defender.. 2 guys..  1 from opponent team and one teammate were coming with full speed with balk towards me.. then he shot ball towards goal passing me.. I tried to block it.. but my right leg was not in exact position I wanted it to be.. a slight angle difference I thought.. but when it impacted.. I felt severe jolt of pain.. then I stood up.. but couldn't walk... I had a hairline fracture.. and got bandage for 3 weeks..
> ...

Click to collapse



That was for his safety sir..
I have never seen a knife kept anywhere in my home except in kitchen..

 __________________________________________
*It Doesn't matter hw old u grow up,
u'll alwys gt disappointed if ur biscuit falls in tea*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> You remember fb, twitter , PayPal options..? Same.. 1 more but,  development related option though..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



 What do you mean? A github option or something for our profile?


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> What do you mean? A github option or something for our profile?

Click to collapse



Xda users can view your github 
See ss






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey guys. I want to share something "odd" that just happened to me. I swear that this is 100% true, no matter how unbelievable it seems. Even I can't believe this happened. So I was in my bathroom, washing my hands. Then, suddenly, I hear something sliding off the wall, followed by a high pitched "ringing" sound. It sounded like glass breaking, but it continued ringing longer than it should have.  Right away the second I heard that sound my tongue went numb for a second(idk why) and a looked at the wall for just a split second, and realized a picture was missing. But then I focused on the ringing sound and realized it was getting closer to me, but above my head. In a split second I looked up straight above me head and saw something about to hit my head. The moment I looked up my arm automatically went up without my consent and grabbed the object that was ringing before it could hit my head. But then I felt a splitting pain in the palm of my hand. I looked and saw that I was holding a steak knife(a knife with a sharpened tip and rigid edged). It cut my hand and so I was bleeding. I just stood there, trying to figure out what the heck just happened. Anyways, I remembered when I first walked in I noticed a knife on top of the toilet, leaning off the edge a bit. So, what must've happened was a picture on the wall above the toilet must've somehow fell. Then, it hit that part of the knife that was leaning off, sending it launching in the air, creating that sharp ringing sound...

Click to collapse



Bullet time. 
How long was this? 3 seconds?


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Bullet time.
> How long was this? 3 seconds?

Click to collapse



Yeah. Probably around that time.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah. Probably around that time.

Click to collapse



I still am skeptical.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



m1l4droid said:


> Ghosts in your house attacked you.
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10.1 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



If ghost did exist and did live in my house, they would have been scared off by my family by now.


----------



## AndroidSlave (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Where the hell is veeman

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



asf58967 said:


> Where the hell is veeman
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He said he was captured and was forced to do 24 hrs of programming as torture. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------

Hi Bros and Muffins

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------

Hi Bros and Muffins

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



asf58967 said:


> Where the hell is veeman
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Busy with school and life...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> If ghost did exist and did live in my house, they would have been scared off by my family by now.

Click to collapse



I know that feel Brosepho1997.

Also, it's now 12:15 am on Thursday here, and I'm still awake from Tuesday morning. I hate hospitals.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I know that feel Brosepho1997.
> 
> Also, it's now 12:15 am on Thursday here, and I'm still awake from Tuesday morning. I hate hospitals.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We have a 12 Hours and 30 minutes time difference. 

 __________________________________________
*It Doesn't matter hw old u grow up,
u'll alwys gt disappointed if ur biscuit falls in tea*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> We have a 12 Hours and 30 minutes time difference.
> 
> __________________________________________
> *It Doesn't matter hw old u grow up,
> u'll alwys gt disappointed if ur biscuit falls in tea*

Click to collapse



The 30 minutes is weird, but then they do stupid things like daylight savings time here, so maybe we're weird.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No u didn't we all were in school at one point and have all liked girls in school. Trust me...
> 
> As far as having a long distance relationship its really hard I've done it. Just talk and be friends and maybe it will develop into more or maybe it won't.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




jRi0T68 said:


> Okay, buddy, I'm going to be blunt.
> 
> It won't work as a relationship and it doesn't NEED to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




SpiritFyre said:


> hey pup... ive learned over the time that never let a grest oppurtunity pass you by ever.
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse




Thanks for support guys. Basically, I don't want to be in a relationship, simply because I can't be bothered. And they're pointless, at my age.






jRi0T68 said:


> Similar thing happened to me catching a coffee pot falling off of a refrigerator. It's the only time I've ever had stitches.
> 
> Funny how time slows during crisis.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Believe it or not, but YOU control your time. I would go in depth, but, perhaps later. 

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Similar thing happened to me catching a coffee pot falling off of a refrigerator. It's the only time I've ever had stitches.
> 
> Funny how time slows during crisis.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell me about it. I always wondered how it worked and also tried to replicate it with no luck. Downside though is that although your mind is working a lot faster your body is not trained for it and doesn't catch up. I wonder if all them stories about people in special forces where they can move a lot faster than normal human have anything to do with that. I guess if you can replicate that state of mind and work on it your body would eventually start responding. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> They're doing experimental surgery in Israel, and the head of Neurology at Harvard wants to study her.  This time, it's mostly unrelated. Everything else is caused by trauma. That's why Harvard is interested, to treat veterans returning home that suffer almost as bad as she does.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



man,
this truly sucks,
i don't know how i can help,
but i extend my deepest empathies for you and your family 



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks guys.
> And, you might be Jeff. Possibly.
> 
> OK here's the story.
> ...

Click to collapse



at your age love is not what it all seems to be,
it may seem like it but it is actually something else hidden in the veil of youth,

i underwent love before so crazily i almost did suicide because of the pain and depression she made me went through,

now i have a girlfriend,
we're currently 3 yrs and 8 months,
and we're not sure what lies ahead,
fights and doubts are always there but the important thing is,
we know what we are and we respect and love each other,

respect for yourself and respect for the other people you love,
love yourself as much as you love someone else,
never attempt to do something in anger when it can be resolved though silent resolutions,
know what you want from the relationship and always be honest as much as you can


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

DN just reminded me. I've always said, relationships can exist without love, but they cannot without respect. As long as there is respect from both sides, things will work out one way or another. I've seen people crazy in love with each other fight and argue on a daily basis. That's wrong. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The 30 minutes is weird, but then they do stupid things like daylight savings time here, so maybe we're weird.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



we don't have DST,

we have the same timezone,

i use EST all the time, so at work we say "good morning" even if it's 12am

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




undercover said:


> DN just reminded me. I've always said, relationships can exist without love, but they cannot without respect. As long as there is respect from both sides, things will work out one way or another. I've seen people crazy in love with each other fight and argue on a daily basis. That's wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yup,
if there is no reason to love and respect each others differences nothing can be achieved in a relationship,

oh,
those ****ty soap operas and drama shows don't help neither


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> My wife has been admitted into the hospital, through a different ER.
> 
> We started out yesterday trying to get her to an Ear Specialist, ended up at a teaching university hospital at 2 pm, got admitted at 4 am, because the ER we went to on Monday was pure malpractice... said it was viral, no antibiotics given.  2nd ER ran a ct scan, which showed a large mass, acute mastoiditis, which is infection so severe it spread into the bone in her skull.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn man! That's rough!  How long will the OP take? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> man,
> this truly sucks,
> i don't know how i can help,
> but i extend my deepest empathies for you and your family
> ...

Click to collapse




undercover said:


> DN just reminded me. I've always said, relationships can exist without love, but they cannot without respect. As long as there is respect from both sides, things will work out one way or another. I've seen people crazy in love with each other fight and argue on a daily basis. That's wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> yup,
> if there is no reason to love and respect each others differences nothing can be achieved in a relationship,
> 
> oh,
> those ****ty soap operas and drama shows don't help neither

Click to collapse



True. Anyway, I'm not going to grow up to be a prick like that. And, stupid TV

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> True. Anyway, I'm not going to grow up to be a prick like that. And, stupid TV
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



That's my pup!
Atta boi

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> man,
> this truly sucks,
> i don't know how i can help,
> but i extend my deepest empathies for you and your family
> ...

Click to collapse



wise words

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Back from lunch... So what is everyone up 2.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Im theming my home screen, might stay up longer.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Work 

How's your days going so far 4D1L and Sammy?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sup fratties 
I was planning on spending my day syncing repos and doing some stuff only to realize that my net is undergoing some sort of crap that makes download speed worse


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

DowntownBrown is a brony!!  Oh my Gods!


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Work
> 
> How's your days going so far 4D1L and Sammy?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Last day of school was today. Exhausted. Bag ripped aftef a ton of books. Used a back up bag though.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Finished making a house in minecraft. Need to finish the Inside

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## _Variable (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Phew! Just finishe the homescreens setup Ive been working on for HOURS.   

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Sup fratties
> I was planning on spending my day syncing repos and doing some stuff only to realize that my net is undergoing some sort of crap that makes download speed worse

Click to collapse



So... what's your current speed?


----------



## _Variable (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> So... what's your current speed?

Click to collapse



Something better than my speed 

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Finished making a house in minecraft. Need to finish the Inside
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Lol. I just finished some work on a server, and tested some Redstone Powered Generators out on 1.5.


Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> DowntownBrown is a brony!!  Oh my Gods!

Click to collapse



They make me happy 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> They make me happy
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They are all rapists!!! 

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------

What the...  LoopDog's account is currently disabled


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Definition 3 is excellent.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse




That's good to hear, sir! 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

What the...  LoopDog's account is currently disabled


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> So... what's your current speed?

Click to collapse



1-5kbps
And I am actually supposed to get 5mb speeds


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Just realized that the performance on my buggy CM7 ROM wasn't due to the bugs, but because of the wrong options for Governors and I/O schedulers. 

Why can't people on my device thread explain this stuff!? 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> wise words
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



thanks,
i feel im too old for other people with my age




4D1L said:


> Finished making a house in minecraft. Need to finish the Inside
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



i get headaches playing minecraft 



Prawesome said:


> 1-5kbps
> And I am actually supposed to get 5mb speeds

Click to collapse



5kbps? that's horrible,
syncing at that speeds should takes less than forever though,
not to worry


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Lol. I just finished some work on a server, and tested some Redstone Powered Generators out on 1.5.
> 
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



Hehe. Made a lift in my server house. Have u seen the sand castle which mojang made. Walk on blue dot and get into a trap. One unucky tennant has to live with a creeper. Yesterday, made a toilet.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> thanks,
> i feel im too old for other people with my age
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya..LOL
No response from customer care, so I just complained about it in the site


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya..LOL
> No response from customer care, so I just complained about it in the site

Click to collapse



even if i was CS before,
i still have headaches speaking to them,
i just like speak to them in the same manner as they do,
i use CS jargon and they're like stunned on how i know this stuff,

i tell them "ok shutup, and just give me the ticket number and ETA and i'll just call back"


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

This thread needs this: 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Prawesome (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> even if i was CS before,
> i still have headaches speaking to them,
> i just like speak to them in the same manner as they do,
> i use CS jargon and they're like stunned on how i know this stuff,
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL
Its completely annoying when they don't pick up the phone, that's the worst thing about CS


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Alan sir, do you know what thread it was that we all used to hang out in 6 months ago? I remember SkinnyDrummer, JR, Cascabel, Juggles, you, acid and a few others. remember?

I'm asking cause there's a really cool picture of Apex on there. 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Alan sir, do you know what thread it was that we all used to hang out in 6 months ago? I remember SkinnyDrummer, JR, Cascabel, Juggles, you, acid and a few others. remember?
> 
> I'm asking cause there's a really cool picture of Apex on there.
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



That was the Confessions thread. It got closed and deleted. Ask not why.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Alan sir, do you know what thread it was that we all used to hang out in 6 months ago? I remember SkinnyDrummer, JR, Cascabel, Juggles, you, acid and a few others. remember?
> 
> I'm asking cause there's a really cool picture of Apex on there.
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



yup,
the confessions thread,
was cool at first then a lot of dweebs started to show up and we totally lost control of situations


----------



## KidCarter93 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> yup,
> the confessions thread,
> was cool at first then a lot of dweebs started to show up and we totally lost control of situations

Click to collapse



^^This. It was great when it was just us regular lot 


Sent via my HTC One using XDA Premium


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Rule number 1         we don't talk about "the thread" 
Rule number 2          see above rule

_    "Not only is there no God, but try finding a plumber on Sunday."
- Woody Allen   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Rule number 1         we don't talk about "the thread"
> Rule number 2          see above rule
> 
> _    "Not only is there no God, but try finding a plumber on Sunday."
> - Woody Allen   _

Click to collapse



rule 3 we hate beiber


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> rule 3 we hate beiber

Click to collapse



And you were trolled by a girl there.


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 28, 2013)

i saw one today in SGY forum
was shocked 


roofrider said:


> And you were trolled by a girl there.

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> And you were trolled by a girl there.

Click to collapse



i missed yana 
we live like 1.5km away from each other,
we communicated heavily,
i kinda lost her number,

such a friendly and cute girl


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i missed yana
> we live like 1.5km away from each other,
> we communicated heavily,
> i kinda lost her number,
> ...

Click to collapse



You are talking like you have a crush on her


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are talking like you have a crush on her

Click to collapse



no i don't,

i just admired her,
she told me some of her personal problems,
and for a girl of her age,
it is really something to believe in


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sup frat ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Sup frat ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



not much,
the silent days are upon us,

how life disco?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

sikent days?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> not much,
> the silent days are upon us,
> 
> how life disco?

Click to collapse



Frat is so silent these days 
I'm well really bored out of my life, nothing much to do finished all Big Bang Theory episodes now what to do ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> no i don't,
> 
> i just admired her,
> she told me some of her personal problems,
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol
I am just bored.. Nothing for me to do, thanks to the bad net connection


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Lol
> I am just bored.. Nothing for me to do, thanks to the bad net connection

Click to collapse



Net.. problems all around can't access https website for a while so facebook gmail etc. Sites aren't working :what:


Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> sikent days?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Can be said considering the slow spread of the frat 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Lol
> I am just bored.. Nothing for me to do, thanks to the bad net connection

Click to collapse



Pr0n!
Pr0n!
Pr0n!

I think I might know why you have a bad net connection...
Some IRL trolls went and cut off 3 undersea cables in Egypt I think.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> sikent days?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



yes, silent days......



DanceOff said:


> Frat is so silent these days
> I'm well really bored out of my life, nothing much to do finished all Big Bang Theory episodes now what to do ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



people are getting busier,
i'll prolly be lot busier starting monday,
yahoo suddenly gave us lots of projects



Prawesome said:


> Lol
> I am just bored.. Nothing for me to do, thanks to the bad net connection

Click to collapse



just hack your neighbors wifi and viola


----------



## ronnie498 (Mar 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> rule 3 we hate beiber

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> sikent days?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Can be said considering the slow spread of the frat 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> +1

Click to collapse



+2

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i missed yana
> we live like 1.5km away from each other,
> we communicated heavily,
> i kinda lost her number,
> ...

Click to collapse



Stay in touch, she's still here right? idk.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> yes, silent days......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oyyy did I congratulate you on the new job?
Even if I did, CONGRATS! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Stay in touch, she's still here right? idk.

Click to collapse



yea and she finally became RC 
she's not as active as before though,
probably gotten a lot busy in school


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yea and she finally became RC
> she's not as active as before though,
> probably gotten a lot busy in school

Click to collapse



Oh Good!
Btw, don't you sleep? It must be what 2:30 or 3 there?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> yea and she finally became RC
> she's not as active as before though,
> probably gotten a lot busy in school

Click to collapse



Somebody haz an XDA-crush!! :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> yea and she finally became RC
> she's not as active as before though,
> probably gotten a lot busy in school

Click to collapse



Who ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> Somebody haz an XDA-crush!! :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A *

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Who ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know you had a crush on our Jessica. That turned out to be great, right? :laugh:


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> I know you had a crush on our Jessica. That turned out be great, right? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Lol that pic was cute this doesnt make it a crush ! I am surrounded by cute girls in school but only one of them I love


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> Who ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO.
An.
Itzzz an.
AN.


Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> NO.
> An.
> Itzzz an.
> AN.
> ...

Click to collapse



Really ? But x isn't a vowel afaik 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> I know you had a crush on our Jessica. That turned out to be great, right? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Jessi got so freaked out about it, she went and got a gender reassignment... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




DanceOff said:


> Really ? But x isn't a vowel afaik
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't remember the rules, but srsly, it's an.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Jessi got so freaked out about it, she went and got a gender reassignment...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So that bi*** proved to be Joseph right ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Oyyy did I congratulate you on the new job?
> Even if I did, CONGRATS!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



not sure doc,
but thanks


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> Really ? But x isn't a vowel afaik
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't remember the rules, but srsly, it's an.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> not sure doc,
> but thanks

Click to collapse



Which job ? 
Congo bro 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> So that bi*** proved to be Joseph right ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



It turned out to be Itchy.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh Good!
> Btw, don't you sleep? It must be what 2:30 or 3 there?

Click to collapse



i do sleep,
holiday tomorrow,

also i follow US EST time so i already have managed to sleep in very late hours



SleepyKrushna said:


> Somebody haz an XDA-crush!! :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



please keep disco and jessica's relationship a secret



DanceOff said:


> So that bi*** proved to be Joseph right ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



looks like someone's heart is broken

---------- Post added at 03:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 AM ----------




DanceOff said:


> Which job ?
> Congo bro
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



got a job as a software analyst at TRUSTe

thanks


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i do sleep,
> holiday tomorrow,
> 
> also i follow US EST time so i already have managed to sleep in very late hours
> ...

Click to collapse



Wtf man I have a place called school with real girls 



Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> Wtf man I have a place called school with real girls
> View attachment 1840974
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



None of whom talk to you. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> None of whom talk to you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



or ever notice of his existence


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> None of whom talk to you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*who

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> None of whom talk to you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I potentially have 2 girlfriends but I love a girl she doesnt pay attention at me 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 28, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I potentially have 2 girlfriends but I love a girl she doesnt pay attention at me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



get a fishing rod and put $100 as bait,
make her sniff the dollar and the "girl" of the human species will follow you



gotta sleep now people,
nighties,

where dafaq is deadly now?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> I potentially have 2 girlfriends but I love a girl she doesnt pay attention at me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



Go for it, man.
Talk to her, slowly become friends and sh!t.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I potentially have 2 girlfriends but I love a girl she doesnt pay attention at me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



Have you tried showing it to her?


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Go for it, man.
> Talk to her, slowly become friends and ****.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



She has a boyfriend  stronger than me but not acedemically 

Ps -
He is like a failiure but plays soccer at high level 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> get a fishing rod and put $100 as bait,
> make her sniff the dollar and the "girl" of the human species will follow you
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly is dead deadly 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Have you tried showing it to her?

Click to collapse



Showing what ? Don't say that ... I'm a schoolboy remember ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Have you tried showing it to her?

Click to collapse



Showing what ? Don't say that ... I'm a schoolboy remember ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> She has a boyfriend  stronger than me but not acedemically
> 
> Ps -
> He is like a failiure but plays soccer at high level
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I'm not the best person to advice you, so I won't.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Well I'm not the best person to advice you, so I won't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why ? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

I wasn't expecting these advices in a smartphone forum 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Showing what ? Don't say that ... I'm a schoolboy remember ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



Just tell her you have needs...


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> Just tell her you have needs...

Click to collapse



What needs ? 
I need her love not what you are maybe thinking ...

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What needs ?
> I need her love not what you are maybe thinking ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



Anything at your age is just casual, not love...  Just get to know her, and be yourself...  If it works out, it works out, otherwise move on...


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> Anything at your age is just casual, not love...  Just get to know her, and be yourself...  If it works out, it works out, otherwise move on...

Click to collapse



K ill try ...school beginning in 2 days 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> Have you tried showing it to her?

Click to collapse







Quasimodem said:


> Just tell her you have needs...

Click to collapse



[email protected] advice.

It works sometimes, sometimes they laugh flirtatiously at being so upfront. That's when you know you're in.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> [email protected] advice.
> 
> It works sometimes, sometimes they laugh flirtatiously at being so upfront. That's when you know you're in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^ Lol 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> [email protected] advice.
> 
> It works sometimes, sometimes they laugh flirtatiously at being so upfront. That's when you know you're in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just made a thread for this kind of thing. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 AM ----------

Danceoff can be our first lovelorn poster...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> [email protected] advice.
> 
> It works sometimes, sometimes they laugh flirtatiously at being so upfront. That's when you know you're in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good::good::good:


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> I potentially have 2 girlfriends but I love a girl she doesnt pay attention at me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



You gotta pop your pecs man!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> You gotta pop your pecs man!

Click to collapse



He's too fat.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> He's too fat.

Click to collapse



You're just bvtthvrt he's not into you anymore. :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> He's too fat.

Click to collapse



Don't be mean now.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Don't be mean now.

Click to collapse



See my previous post. :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> See my previous post. :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did i did i'm just too slow sometimes. :silly:
And it's butthurt btw.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> Who ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You shouldn't correct people when you don't know grammar yourself...  common misconception, an proceeds any word where the next words first sound sounds like a vowel...  so an xda is correct because the first sound in xda sounds like an e....     you don't use an only when the first letter is a vowel...  just thought I'd drop some knowledge...  

Anyways, how's everyone doing?

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You shouldn't correct people when you don't know grammar yourself...  common misconception, an proceeds any word where the next words first sound sounds like a vowel...  so an xda is correct because the first sound in xda sounds like an e....     you don't use an only when the first letter is a vowel...  just thought I'd drop some knowledge...
> 
> Anyways, how's everyone doing?
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Yep. Common knowledge, which is about as common as common sense. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Yep. Common knowledge, which is about as common as common sense.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I agree, but not common for everybody apparently

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I agree, but not common for everybody apparently
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



You sarcasm sensor needs calibration. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> You sarcasm sensor needs calibration.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You missed a troll bait.


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> You missed a troll bait.

Click to collapse



I need specs then I guess 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> I need specs then I guess
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep, big ones. 

It's been a while since flast showed up here i guess, needs to warm up. 
Hows it going flast?


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Yep, big ones.
> 
> It's been a while since flast showed up here i guess, needs to warm up.
> Hows it going flast?

Click to collapse



We'll give him a warm welcome. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Wife may get discharged tonight.  She's decided this is a positive experience, because she got herself a "designer infection".

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Wife may get discharged tonight.  She's decided this is a positive experience, because she got herself a "designer infection".
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol. I like how you two find a laugh in what others would be considering the end of the world. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Lol. I like how you two find a laugh in what others would be considering the end of the world.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We decoded how the last hospital let all decisions be made by Beavis and Butthead: "Uhh... your problem sucks. Have some vicodin, because we don't want to figure it out"

She also just announced this weekend may be the ideal time to visit her grandmother, because she can hardly hear right now.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol. I like how you two find a laugh in what others would be considering the end of the world.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+ π

And night guys!


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Wife may get discharged tonight.  She's decided this is a positive experience, because she got herself a "designer infection".
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hope the infection goes away for good, bro. :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> We decoded how the last hospital let all decisions be made by Beavis and Butthead: "Uhh... your problem sucks. Have some vicodin, because we don't want to figure it out"
> 
> She also just announced this weekend may be the ideal time to visit her grandmother, because she can hardly hear right now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sue the fvck outta those [email protected] Settle outta court... Profit. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Yep, big ones.
> 
> It's been a while since flast showed up here i guess, needs to warm up.
> Hows it going flast?

Click to collapse



It's going...  been busy lately...  wife's gonna be headed back to work in a couple weeks, so that's good... then I can start looking for a job again :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hope the infection goes away for good, bro. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trouble is that will not change anything. At all. Next time will be the same. If it was the doctor that mistreated (misdiagnosis is a bit different, it happens) that had to pay it out of his pocket, he'd be a lot more careful next time. This way Dr will just get a notification that hospital got sued. Meh. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> It's going...  been busy lately...  wife's gonna be headed back to work in a couple weeks, so that's good... then I can start looking for a job again :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Good to hear. 
I thought you wuz headed to Florida? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hope the infection goes away for good, bro. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's on next week's agenda. Their entire ER dept was neglectful.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Good to hear.
> I thought you wuz headed to Florida?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We probably are, but have to save up first, find a house, all that good stuff...  

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## veeman (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Also, TWT, CNT and WNKR
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not even funny.


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> That's not even funny.

Click to collapse



How old is that? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> How old is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Idk. That's from page 487.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> It's on next week's agenda. Their entire ER dept was neglectful.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yeah man... Thats not neglect, its gross negligence.
What if she had sepsis? Or brain damage? Bring it up with your lawyer.







flastnoles11 said:


> We probably are, but have to save up first, find a house, all that good stuff...
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Good to hear, bro. :thumbup:
How's your daughter doin?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> That's not even funny.

Click to collapse



Why in the world did you God that deep?
Also, last few pages were classic Quasi


----------



## veeman (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

How goes the trolling in off topic? Any new guys?

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Why in the world did you God that deep?
> Also, last few pages were classic Quasi

Click to collapse



For teh lulz?


----------



## Deadly (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Just realized that the performance on my buggy CM7 ROM wasn't due to the bugs, but because of the wrong options for Governors and I/O schedulers.
> 
> Why can't people on my device thread explain this stuff!?
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1369817
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1631894 


see those links ^^^^




deathnotice01 said:


> get a fishing rod and put $100 as bait,
> make her sniff the dollar and the "girl" of the human species will follow you
> 
> gotta sleep now people,
> ...

Click to collapse



you called?  read the fight.. and well I answered it.. but now mod edited it

But I guess I was bit late to use fire extinguisher this time.. 




DanceOff said:


> Deadly is dead deadly
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



yiy sure you wanna say that again? :sly:
You might not see what happens after you say it again.. 




SleepyKrushna said:


> Just made a thread for this kind of thing.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



link or stfu






roofrider said:


> You missed a troll bait.

Click to collapse



indeed lol






SleepyKrushna said:


> Hope the infection goes away for good, bro. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this ^^

And good to hear something is better for Jeremy and Chris.. 

And ohai undercover.. what did you do to jugg1es? 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Yeah man... Thats not neglect, its gross negligence.
> What if she had sepsis? Or brain damage? Bring it up with your lawyer.

Click to collapse



What I like about you is you provide proof that how stupid some physicians are is global. Anywhere on the planet would know that's stupid.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> What I like about you is you provide proof that how stupid some physicians are is global. Anywhere on the planet would know that's stupid.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Medicine is medicine.
Wherever you may be. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Huh? Did nothing to Juggs. He must be a bit busy. He's been around earlier. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Huh? Did nothing to Juggs. He must be a bit busy. He's been around earlier.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK.. I was just checking.. 

Good night guys ..3:09 am :sly:

And hola veeeeeeeeeee

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

M_T_M... if you're reading this, check PM.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Yeah man... Thats not neglect, its gross negligence.
> What if she had sepsis? Or brain damage? Bring it up with your lawyer.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: thanks for asking! 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Excellent! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: thanks for asking!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Good to know 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Spring break! Finally! If only it were warm.  It will be getting in the 70's mid April though.


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> M_T_M... if you're reading this, check PM.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



M_T_M hates you lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Spring break! Finally! If only it were warm.  It will be getting in the 70's mid April though.

Click to collapse



60 here right now! 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2211500

Go go go! 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> M_T_M hates you lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yaright.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Huh? Did nothing to Juggs. He must be a bit busy. He's been around earlier.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oi oi, did i hear my name being taken in vain? 
I've just got to work for my dreaded night shift. 
Evening all


_    "Not only is there no God, but try finding a plumber on Sunday."
- Woody Allen   _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2211500
> 
> Go go go!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## veeman (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Spring break! Finally! If only it were warm.  It will be getting in the 70's mid April though.

Click to collapse



Spring break and there's snow on the ground.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> Spring break and there's snow on the ground.

Click to collapse



There's been snow on the ground for months now. 
PS: I'm the donkey! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39683247


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Hehe. Made a lift in my server house. Have u seen the sand castle which mojang made. Walk on blue dot and get into a trap. One unucky tennant has to live with a creeper. Yesterday, made a toilet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Noice. And, nope.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.

---------- Post added 29th March 2013 at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was 28th March 2013 at 11:57 PM ----------

Ffs why won't my bloody S3 charging cable work... Seems to be internally cut.

Now my phone isn't charged.
Bloody hell.

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> There's been snow on the ground for months now.
> PS: I'm the donkey! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39683247

Click to collapse



Lmao. That was the whole point of the thread. 

Mods, sorry for extra work. 

If someone didn't get it. 






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Lmao. That was the whole point of the thread.
> 
> Mods, sorry for extra work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbdown::flipoff2:

Insert sig here...


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> :thumbdown::flipoff2:
> 
> Insert sig here...

Click to collapse



Lol. Avatar change imminent?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Lol. Avatar change imminent?

Click to collapse



But I like the donkey...  I'll have to find something else suitable...

Insert sig here...


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> But I like the donkey...  I'll have to find something else suitable...
> 
> Insert sig here...

Click to collapse



http://www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Camel-Illusion.jpg

???


PLENTY OF GOOD ONES HERE TOO


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> http://www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Camel-Illusion.jpg
> 
> ???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmfao!!! Changed, thanks man!

Insert sig here...


----------



## undercover (Mar 28, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Lmfao!!! Changed, thanks man!
> 
> Insert sig here...

Click to collapse



Anytime 

Enjoy


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> http://www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Camel-Illusion.jpg
> 
> ???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see fake Testicles.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> http://www.holybug.com/imgs/holybug/Camel-Illusion.jpg
> 
> ???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WTF I'm skered 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

So, are we done being immature.


----------



## undercover (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> WTF I'm skered
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't be, it's only a camel khe khe. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So, are we done being immature.

Click to collapse



Says the teenager?  LOL...  Grow into your 30's and you'll appreciate the occasional laugh like this...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> Says the teenager?  LOL...  Grow into your 30's and you'll appreciate the occasional laugh like this...

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 29, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> What needs ?
> I need her love not what you are maybe thinking ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



gaddamit disco,
you know...
a girl needs those things,
they go lunatic about them sometimes when you're alone

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Says the teenager?  LOL...  Grow into your 30's and you'll appreciate the occasional laugh like this...

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Says the teenager?  LOL...  Grow into your 30's and you'll appreciate the occasional laugh like this...

Click to collapse


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

My wife is on her way to finishing a bottle of wine and probably opening another one! Lol, this should be a fun night! 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> My wife is on her way to finishing a bottle of wine and probably opening another one! Lol, this should be a fun night!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



I guess she is felling better? 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


> I guess she is felling better?
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Much better, May be going back to work in a couple weeks

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Happy good Friday







*Sent Via Muffins*
 Want To Ask Question? Ask Here



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Anytime
> 
> Enjoy

Click to collapse



i love that... but scrolling through the vids.. is that part of a game?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> Says the teenager?  LOL...  Grow into your 30's and you'll appreciate the occasional laugh like this...

Click to collapse



lmfao i agree xD

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I decided to help with the next bottle of wine, got a good buzz going! Where is everyone? Come out, come out, wherever you are!

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Damn! Tapatalk crashed! I lost all the posts that I had for multi-quote.  

@deathnotice @juggles @jRiot Thanks for the name of the thread, kind sirs!  I missed out on stuff toward the end. One day I just logged into XDA and all my posts were gone from the post count. I thought it was a server malfunction then. 

@JR Glad to hear that sir!  Get well soon! Here's something for you and your lovely wife:

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Damn! Tapatalk crashed! I lost all the posts that I had for multi-quote.
> 
> @deathnotice @juggles @jRiot Thanks for the name of the thread, kind sirs!  I missed out on stuff toward the end. One day I just logged into XDA and all my posts were gone from the post count. I thought it was a server malfunction then.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We haven't met, but welcome to the frat, bud!

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Does anyone remember this sig of juggles? 



Incidentally, that was also the time when we had thanks in OT. 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Damn! Tapatalk crashed! I lost all the posts that I had for multi-quote.
> 
> @deathnotice @juggles @jRiot Thanks for the name of the thread, kind sirs!  I missed out on stuff toward the end. One day I just logged into XDA and all my posts were gone from the post count. I thought it was a server malfunction then.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



welcome bro

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Does anyone remember this sig of juggles?
> 
> View attachment 1842112
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thought I'd reminisce a little 

Sent from tbe thing i stab with my finger when i get two minutes


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> We haven't met, but welcome to the frat, bud!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse




Hello there, sir!!! :')






SpiritFyre said:


> welcome bro
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse






Hello there! 




jugg1es said:


> Thought I'd reminisce a little
> 
> Sent from [BOLD]the[/BOLD] thing i stab with my finger when i get two minutes

Click to collapse



^ And there it is!!! 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Thread dead:sly:







*Sent Via Muffins*
 Want To Ask Question? Ask Here



Thanks,
TechnoSavie


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> Thread dead:sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fail.jpg
Also, we have a rule again those types of posts.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Good morning muffins, I've been awake 23 hours and 55 minutes 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins, I've been awake 23 hours and 55 minutes
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



Love the quote!

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> Thread dead:sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I think Apex specifically mentioned that members should refrain from making such posts as they can and will reflect the House members therein in a negative manner
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











technosavie said:


> Thread dead:sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello there, Quantum sir! 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> He's too fat.

Click to collapse



I'm fat but you're ugly, and I can diet 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> I'm fat but you're ugly, and I can diet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



BAZINGA! 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> I'm fat but you're ugly, and I can diet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



And I'm lean and handsome. 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> I'm fat but you're ugly, and I can diet
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse














flastnoles11 said:


> BAZINGA!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse





_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> And I'm lean and handsome.
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



You too, huh? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I'm neither, but I've got a great rack.

Perhaps it's time to sleep? Beauty sleep couldn't hurt me any.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm neither, but I've got a great rack.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to sleep? Beauty sleep couldn't hurt me any.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO! And sleep is always good

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> And I'm lean and handsome.
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse








--------------------------------------------------------------
_If we were to take out all the idiots in this world, they'd be sufficient enough to be a world superpower_


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You too, huh? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



:thumbup:  Just speaking my mind lol






jRi0T68 said:


> I'm neither, but I've got a great rack.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to sleep? Beauty sleep couldn't hurt me any.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ROFLMFAO! :'D

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## jma9454 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



veeman said:


> Spring break and there's snow on the ground.

Click to collapse



Get this: it snowed in the morning so that school was delayed for two hours last Friday, and by the time it was out five hours later, all snow was gone.
Btw, obviously new to this thread. Read ten pages back, so I kinda know how things roll in here. If I feel like it, I might read further back.

          Sent from my Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything. 
 I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 29, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> Get this: it snowed in the morning so that school was delayed for two hours last Friday, and by the time it was out five hours later, all snow was gone.
> Btw, obviously new to this thread. Read ten pages back, so I kinda know how things roll in here. If I feel like it, I might read further back.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
> ...

Click to collapse



read. the. first. page


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> read. the. first. page

Click to collapse



My deepest apologies Sir. That first page is a doozie, but I made it through...  

      Sent from my muffin-ated Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything. 
  I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 29, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> My deepest apologies Sir. That first page is a doozie, but I made it through...
> 
> Sent from my muffin-ated Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
> Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything.
> I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.

Click to collapse



welcome muff,
and enjoy your stay,


it's so hot here,
38'C is boiling me,
had the fan at max still it's so hot


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jma9454 said:


> My deepest apologies Sir. That first page is a doozie, but I made it through...
> 
> Sent from my muffin-ated Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
> Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything.
> I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the frat...
Finally, we are getting new muffins


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Welcome to the frat...
> Finally, we are getting new muffins

Click to collapse



Nobody welcomed me 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 29, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Nobody welcomed me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



Thanks 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## roofrider (Mar 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> welcome muff,
> and enjoy your stay,
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



35 here, fans won't cut it.
We are hot!!


----------



## _Variable (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Heloo

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 29, 2013)

See you guys in another life. Unless you wanna join me. :victory:
Here's the ticket:


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like 2 tickets please...


----------



## roofrider (Mar 29, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> I would like 2 tickets please...

Click to collapse



Sweet! That and Friday should do it. Lets go to hell!!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> Nobody welcomed me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did
Even if I didn't, welcome


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> I did
> Even if I didn't, welcome

Click to collapse




:beer:






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sweet! That and Friday should do it. Lets go to hell!!

Click to collapse



Awesome, maybe we'll end up in the same prison, we can join a gang together!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> See you guys in another life. Unless you wanna join me. :victory:
> Here's the ticket:

Click to collapse



god my 3rd worst song,
next to anything bieber and Rebecca black


----------



## Soul reaper (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> god my 3rd worst song,
> next to anything bieber and Rebecca black

Click to collapse



What about psy and 1D ??

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Hello there, Quantum sir!
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



Ohai gadget guy




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Mar 29, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Awesome, maybe we'll end up in the same prison, we can join a gang together!

Click to collapse



Sounds like a plan. :good:

Like a g6 in the meantime.






---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



Are you ****ting me?


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Soul reaper said:


> What about psy and 1D ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai gadget guy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gadget guy? Lol  

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> View attachment 1842697
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello frattos...

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Keep them new muffins commin,

We're a step closer to achieving world domination

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## undercover (Mar 29, 2013)

That would be awesome. On Android of course. Whoever made this video is brilliant though. :good::good::good::good:

BTW, check the song name in comments...oh irony.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> That would be awesome. On Android of course. Whoever made this video is brilliant though. :good::good::good::good:
> 
> BTW, check the song name in comments...oh irony.

Click to collapse



that's the kind of innovation crapple needs,
not much changes since the original iphone (2007)


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

thinking bout doing my tot today .. its over my 2 week marker i believe xD objections anyone xD?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I think I wanna excuse myself off tot till Im 18.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
_______________
She has said it, And you said it again.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 29, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I think I wanna excuse myself off tot till Im 18.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse



i can get you as liability waiver against your right as a minor 



SpiritFyre said:


> thinking bout doing my tot today .. its over my 2 week marker i believe xD objections anyone xD?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



do eet man!
do eeeet


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 29, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I think I wanna excuse myself off tot till Im 18.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> _______________
> She has said it, And you said it again.

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Mar 29, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


>

Click to collapse



Go cut someone...:silly:

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------

I really like this song... Tempo and beat made me look for similar dubstep remixes. Lana del rey been mixed nicely


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Go cut someone...:silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i can get you as liability waiver against your right as a minor
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol okies xD

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> thinking bout doing my tot today .. its over my 2 week marker i believe xD objections anyone xD?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Dooo etttt naoooo!!!! I'll be doing mine next week as my 2 weeks are up on Tue.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sig test.

[COLOR = "Blue"]_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k[/COLOR]

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

Woot

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Sig test.
> 
> [COLOR = "Blue"]_Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> ...

Click to collapse



good job. Oh im gonna add ur kik xD

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Slow post day

Sent. That's it. Just sent.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Slow post day
> 
> Sent. That's it. Just sent.

Click to collapse



What is no. of average posts per day?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Sig test.
> 
> [COLOR = "Blue"]_Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure. Because the most important thing to have on a mobile device development forum is a Kik account. Why not suggest it to the admins instead of that ridiculous GitHub addition which nobody would ever utilize 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Sure. Because the most important thing to have on a mobile device development forum is a Kik account. Why not suggest it to the admins instead of that ridiculous GitHub addition which nobody would ever utilize
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think whatsapp would be a better option than Kik ( but giving contact number may be irritating/not acceptable for some members... 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> I think whatsapp would be a better option than Kik ( but giving contact number may be irritating/not acceptable for some members...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Sure. Because the most important thing to have on a mobile device development forum is a Kik account. Why not suggest it to the admins instead of that ridiculous GitHub addition which nobody would ever utilize
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not even saying its important 

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## roofrider (Mar 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sure. Because the most important thing to have on a mobile device development forum is a Kik account. Why not suggest it to the admins instead of that ridiculous GitHub addition which nobody would ever utilize

Click to collapse



Hello Mr. GrumpyFoam!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I c u

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Im not even saying its important
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



Yes. Because its in your every post thanks to its unimportance 







roofrider said:


> Hello Mr. GrumpyFoam!!

Click to collapse





Roofie! You G+/Gtalk?





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I c u
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Intensive Care Unit? :what:



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Mar 29, 2013)

http://goo.gl/FbwjT

Do read! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## roofrider (Mar 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Roofie! You G+/Gtalk?

Click to collapse



No G+, Gtalk is roofrider.xda but i don't use it much. :angel:



QuantumFoam said:


> Intensive Care Unit? :what:

Click to collapse



No i think the blue aliens got to him.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



K.A. said:


> http://goo.gl/FbwjT
> 
> Do read! :fingers/crossed:

Click to collapse



I iz the great one 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Mar 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I iz the great one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:what::what:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



K.A. said:


> :what::what:

Click to collapse



I like :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> I iz the great one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no reply on gtalk :banghead:


----------



## K.A. (Mar 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I like :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Y u no reply on gtalk :banghead:

Click to collapse



Didnt see it 







K.A. said:


> :thumbup:

Click to collapse




Ever think of publishing?



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Mar 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Didnt see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When it is complete, yes.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



K.A. said:


> When it is complete, yes.

Click to collapse



Gtalk?




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> See you guys in another life. Unless you wanna join me. :victory:
> Here's the ticket:

Click to collapse









Morning all.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Morning, JR! 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Intensive Care Unit? :what:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Got my eyes on you *Points at eyes with 2 fingers then points at QF*

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------







Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Mar 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Got my eyes on you, SIR *Points at eyes with 2 fingers then points at QF*
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FTFY


And since i'm not a muffin I can give him all abuse I want. QF, you grumpy sod, all you do is come here and grumble at people. Cheer up you negative sod!!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> And since i'm not a muffin I can give him all abuse I want. QF, you grumpy sod, all you do is come here and grumble at people. Cheer up you negative sod!!!!

Click to collapse



Try but just remember my kittehs will defend me. See them? You don't but they see u 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Mar 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read it again....


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Read it again....

Click to collapse



I saw the "sir" but QF told me I didn't have to called him that. Capisce

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Have any of you guys seen this? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5jtkbYRLBE

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Got my eyes on you *Points at eyes with 2 fingers then points at QF*
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Very scary 







undercover said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> And since i'm not a muffin I can give him all abuse I want. QF, you grumpy sod, all you do is come here and grumble at people. Cheer up you negative sod!!!!

Click to collapse




:banghead: you stinky magazine






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I saw the "sir" but QF told me I didn't have to called him that. Capisce
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Did I? :sly:



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Did I? :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmmmm maybe not I forget cause so many people say not to sir.

Well only 4 more days of "sirs" anyway 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hmmmm maybe not I forget cause so many people say not to sir.
> 
> Well only 4 more days of "sirs" anyway
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
You'll be a brother then




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sounds like a plan. :good:
> 
> Are you ****ting me?

Click to collapse



It was a tad slow, I know, didn't start out at that speed...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Seems like I may get warmer weather next week.  Finally...


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello, I'd like to pledge.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39712840

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> Hello, I'd like to pledge.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I for one would like to hear the reasons behind your change of heart, seeing as you've spent time trolling threads and abusing the the muffin avatar. 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> I for one would like to hear the reasons behind your change of heart, seeing as you've spent time trolling threads and abusing the the muffin avatar.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cause he isn't welcome at the nexus thread anymore. See he rips on us then wants to join. Well what goes around comes around and it all catches up to u in the end.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause he isn't welcome at the nexus thread anymore. See he rips on us then wants to join. Well what goes around comes around and it all catches up to u in the end.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I read the nexus thread and know what's happened, hence the question 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> Hello, I'd like to pledge.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We usually don't turn pledges away, but I'd like to come out and say right now that I strongly suggest we turn this one away, all he does is cause problems all over xda... Not my final say, but that's my opinion... plus, he is report happy, don't need those kinds in here... :banghead::banghead:

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> We usually don't turn pledges away, but I'd like to come out and say right now that I strongly suggest we turn this one away, all he does is cause problems all over xda... Not my final say, but that's my opinion... plus, he is report happy, don't need those kinds in here... :banghead::banghead:
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey man, how you been lately?

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Night muffins 

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DanceOff said:


> Night muffins
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nite sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nite sir
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm a little late on this..........but nice to see you pledging Jeff! Welcome aboard  :highfive:


----------



## Apex (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> Hello, I'd like to pledge.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.

All in favor, say aye.


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey man, how you been lately?
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Im fine. Just sitting at a resturant waiting for desert. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Im fine. Just sitting at a resturant waiting for desert.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad to hear you're doing good, even happier to see you're staying out of trouble! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:







Apex said:


> No.
> 
> All in favor, say aye.

Click to collapse



AYE!



 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



eep2378 said:


> I'm a little late on this..........but nice to see you pledging Jeff! Welcome aboard  :highfive:

Click to collapse



Thank u sir 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 PM ----------

Aye

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hey frat.

How y'all doing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> No.
> 
> All in favor, say aye.

Click to collapse



Apex, may I pledge? Or am I not allowed?
What do you guys think? I've been hanging here for a while.

Aye mate. We should get some rogers on him too.
Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> No.
> 
> All in favor, say aye.

Click to collapse



Aye

Not that my voice counts for anything here 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Apex, may I pledge? Or am I not allowed?
> What do you guys think? I've been hanging here for a while.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes u should pledge 

*pats pup on the head and hands him an Internet's*

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Apex, may I pledge? Or am I not allowed?
> What do you guys think? I've been hanging here for a while.
> 
> Aye mate. We should get some rogers on him too.
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pledge Wolf, you would be a welcomed addition, just mind your p's and q's

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Apex, may I pledge? Or am I not allowed?
> What do you guys think? I've been hanging here for a while.
> 
> Aye mate. We should get some rogers on him too.
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You are good for me..







jugg1es said:


> Aye
> 
> Not that my voice counts for anything here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, your voice does count aa bit. You have been with us from the very beginning


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes u should pledge
> 
> *pats pup on the head and hands him an Internet's*
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




flastnoles11 said:


> Pledge Wolf, you would be a welcomed addition, just mind your p's and q's
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Thanks guys.
And, ps and qs? Lolwut

Btw, could you ask your wife if she prefers the DSR 50, or the Ballista? Thanks. How many steps can she take?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks guys.
> And, ps and qs? Lolwut
> 
> Btw, could you ask your wife if she prefers the DSR 50, or the Ballista? Thanks. How many steps can she take?
> ...

Click to collapse



She's walking normally now, andi will ask when  she gets home....  p's and q's basically means mind your manners

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> She's walking normally now, andi will ask when  she gets home....  p's and q's basically means mind your manners
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Awesome. Thanks, and, OK.

Btw, this post was quite ironic:



Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## prototype7 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> No.
> 
> All in favor, say aye.

Click to collapse



Not that my vote counts either, but aye. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> You are good for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just call me an independent observer 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> No.
> 
> All in favor, say aye.

Click to collapse



Aye

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Just call me an independent observer
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



Jugg1es, what do you think?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## kevho00 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Tits


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Nice one M_T_M lol

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Jugg1es, what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well you've calmed down quite a bit so i can't see no reason why not. 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## Apex (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Apex, may I pledge? Or am I not allowed?
> What do you guys think? I've been hanging here for a while.
> 
> Aye mate. We should get some rogers on him too.
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm cool with you. I think you're a sound fellow, so if you'd like, we'd welcome your pledge.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



kevho00 said:


> Tits
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really insightful contribution there :thumbup:

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> I'm cool with you. I think you're a sound fellow, so if you'd like, we'd welcome your pledge.

Click to collapse



Thank you.







jugg1es said:


> Really insightful contribution there :thumbup:
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



LOL

@everyone this is my avatar



Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's an unacceptable muffin, and you haven't changed your sig or done an intro yet

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Well you've calmed down quite a bit so i can't see no reason why not.
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



Thanks. Yeah. I used to be a bit too hyper. But I'm a lot more mature now 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added 30th March 2013 at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was 29th March 2013 at 11:59 PM ----------

Guys, nostalgia is getting to me. Back when I had my old phone.

Here's the link to a basic ROM I was making for it. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=23369434

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks. Yeah. I used to be a bit too hyper. But I'm a lot more mature now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:what::sly:

Irregardless,


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> That's an unacceptable muffin, and you haven't changed your sig or done an intro yet
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



I'm not pledging today. And that's my sister.







Tezlastorme said:


> :what::sly:
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nay...  wait, whats going on?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

You killed the thread, that's what's going on.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> Nay...  wait, whats going on?

Click to collapse



Awwwww.... Where is that lovely camel?


Aye.....Nay.....

I say MEH!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> No.
> 
> All in favor, say aye.

Click to collapse



What can I do to change your mind/prove myself worthy?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> What can I do to change your mind/prove myself worthy?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not much ATM. Leave it alone. Let your actions speak for yourself. Now GOML! Actually, its Apex's lawn.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Not much ATM. Leave it alone. Let your actions speak for yourself. Now GOML! Actually, its Apex's lawn.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I've always thought of you as my grandpa on XDA. 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Awwwww.... Where is that lovely camel?
> 
> 
> Aye.....Nay.....
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL...  I tried to bust out my superb image editing skills in MS Paint with the current one...  I think it looks OK...


----------



## undercover (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> I've always thought of you as my grandpa on XDA.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You wouldn't be the first to call me grandpa on xda.. 

I wonder why  

Do I really sound like an old fart, people? 






Quasimodem said:


> LOL...  I tried to bust out my superb image editing skills in MS Paint with the current one...  I think it looks OK...

Click to collapse



I find it funny that its still perfectly recognizable lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> No.
> 
> All in favor, say aye.

Click to collapse



AYE!!!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> LOL...  I tried to bust out my superb image editing skills in MS Paint with the current one...  I think it looks OK...

Click to collapse



Looks just like your old one :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> We usually don't turn pledges away, but I'd like to come out and say right now that I strongly suggest we turn this one away, all he does is cause problems all over xda... Not my final say, but that's my opinion... plus, he is report happy, don't need those kinds in here... :banghead::banghead:
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



*+2 and aye* ok guys tonight im doing my tot... Im just wonderinf if after i do my tot if im accepted into the brotherhood (sorry havnt been postin much of late been extremely busy) sirs xD and fam

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> I find it funny that its still perfectly recognizable lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Looks just like your old one :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I took my face out, but yea, looks about the same...  I like it!  :good:


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> +2 ok guys tonight im doing my tot... Im just wonderinf if after i do my tot if im accepted into the brotherhood (sorry havnt been postin much of late been extremely busy) sirs xD and fam
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



You don't even know me. :banghead:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> +2 ok guys tonight im doing my tot... Im just wonderinf if after i do my tot if im accepted into the brotherhood (sorry havnt been postin much of late been extremely busy) sirs xD and fam
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Yeah, you will be. Don't see a single reason why not.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> You don't even know me. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unfortunately you've made yourself quite well known over the last few weeks 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Yeah, you will be. Don't see a single reason why not.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanj you undercover sir 

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## undercover (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> Thanj you undercover sir
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Keep in mind I'm not a member, so I could be telling porkies 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Unfortunately you've made yourself quite well known over the last few weeks
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



I didn't ask for your input, Juggs.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> You don't even know me. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



actually im an active part of xda... And ive heard things aswell. Its common knowledge... Kindve like a highschool and gossip .

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder 





Apex said:


> Really, I don't know why Gli wants to derail this thread. Jealous much? Sad that we invite anyone to be a part of it, and don't pride ourselves on being snobbish? Perhaps. Nonetheless, it's stupid. Y'all should be content with your little clique, and allow this thread to us (and whomever wishes to be a part of it) -we're not discriminatory, maybe that's why you're being rubbed the wrong way?
> 
> To the Chi Delta Alpha governing body officials, and to the pledges: *DO NOT* fratenize with the Gli members. They may come in here to derail this thread, so let them. If they have nothing better to do, that's on them. We will carry on and ignore them. Eventually they will get bored. As I always say, "ignore the cuckoos, and you will always outlast them"...​
> -The godfather

Click to collapse



+637382736637282826364737272647338 sir

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> +637382736637282826364737272647338 sir
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



You should read the probationary list of the gli thread before quoting a post as old as that. Credit for reading back so far though 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> You should read the probationary list of the gli thread before quoting a post as old as that. Credit for reading back so far though
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



roflmao....... I read that on previius post thread a page or somethin oops. Edit ia ctually figured out why... My tapatalk messed up something fierce. It....... Sent me to page 8<<< wow... My major bad.

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Keep in mind I'm not a member, so I could be telling porkies
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 I'm considering promoting you to special non-member status 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



eep2378 said:


> I'm considering promoting you to special non-member status
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



 That's on par with M_T_M sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> You should read the probationary list of the gli thread before quoting a post as old as that. Credit for reading back so far though
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse




Lmao






eep2378 said:


> I'm considering promoting you to special non-member status
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Yay!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> You should read the probationary list of the gli thread before quoting a post as old as that. Credit for reading back so far though
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



although i originalky worked my way through almost alk the posts in this threadbefore i just forgot that was one of them lmao.

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



eep2378 said:


> I'm considering promoting you to special non-member status
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Heeeeeyyyyyy

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyy
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



No u have to pledge Juggs 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No u have to pledge Juggs
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



"I will not change my avatar for anyone" - jugg1es


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> "I will not change my avatar for anyone" - jugg1es

Click to collapse



I know I saw that he posted that but still he should be a brother 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyy
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



True that. Gotta stick together.







Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> True that. Gotta stick together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey so after I take over the help thread u are still gonna come help right? You damn knowledgeable. Think of how much you've taught me 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey so after I take over the help thread u are still gonna come help right? You damn knowledgeable. Think of how much you've taught me
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Depends on reward...

But yeah, I'll keep an eye on it, and if you need info about anything in particular its undercover_xda on kik messenger. And I'm not that knowledgeable, I'm just good with Google 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyy
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



You've been an official member from the get go....

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ 

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I didn't ask for your input, Juggs.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And this is what I'm talking about, respect your elders... 
Kids these days 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> You've been an official member from the get go....
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell me about out....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> I didn't ask for your input, Juggs.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And this is what I'm talking about, respect your elders... 
Kids these days 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> And this is what I'm talking about, respect your elders...
> Kids these days
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



i like my elders,
i keep them raw.


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i like my elders,
> i keep them raw.

Click to collapse



Eeeewwwww. You gotta steam the old meat to make it chewable.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Depends on reward...
> 
> But yeah, I'll keep an eye on it, and if you need info about anything in particular its undercover_xda on kik messenger. And I'm not that knowledgeable, I'm just good with Google
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. I love Google too Lol. I've answered so many questions by just googling what someone asks 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eep2378 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyy
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



You can be the special uccw member lol

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Eeeewwwww. You gotta steam the old meat to make it chewable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wait whaaaaa 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thanks bro. I love Google too Lol. I've answered so many questions by just googling what someone asks
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's how I've learned most of what I know. But I normally don't just give them the answer, but tell them whqwt to Google for. Remember, no spoonfeeding, just a push in the right direction, OK?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> Eeeewwwww. You gotta steam the old meat to make it chewable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



or batter them with a hammer,
but either way they smell great


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> or batter them with a hammer,
> but either way they smell great

Click to collapse



Or all old folks here get offended and batter you with walking stick and push their dentures up your... You know what 

There are a lot of us here. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> That's how I've learned most of what I know. But I normally don't just give them the answer, but tell them whqwt to Google for. Remember, no spoonfeeding, just a push in the right direction, OK?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Deal :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> Eeeewwwww. You gotta steam the old meat to make it chewable.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





undercover said:


> Or all old folks here get offended and batter you with walking stick and push their dentures up your... You know what
> 
> There are a lot of us here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



fine 


*stops sharpening the blade*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> fine
> 
> 
> *stops sharpening the blade*

Click to collapse



You want a gun??


_____________________________________________
No Guns, No Killing..


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> You want a gun??
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________
> No Guns, No Killing..

Click to collapse


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



Potato???

_____________________________________________
A Hero Can Be Anyone... Even A POTATOE.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

I think i'm going to be sick. Balance seems to be a little off. Hope i don't throw up.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I think i'm going to be sick. Balance seems to be a little off. Hope i don't throw up.

Click to collapse



what i usually do is look up,
keeps my head feel safe


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> I think i'm going to be sick. Balance seems to be a little off. Hope i don't throw up.

Click to collapse



You wont reach the roof though.
Your head should feel safe..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> what i usually do is look up,
> keeps my head feel safe

Click to collapse



Thanks, looks like i won't be going out today then.
I'm not running a temperature yet.  so that's good.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Good morning





*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> You wouldn't be the first to call me grandpa on xda..
> 
> I wonder why
> 
> Do I really sound like an old fart, people? Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you bet




Android Pizza said:


> You don't even know me. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



everyone knows you! 

You are famous! But only difference is, you took the wrong path to become famous.. 

@apex... Aye

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Android Pizza said:


> You don't even know me. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The members and frequenters have unanimously voted to turn you away from the frat due to your actions in and out of this thread ranging from your earliest snubbing of the House right upto reporting Jeff's image in the Nexus thread. You have proved yourself to be unworthy of our benevolence and thus the House requires that you partake your leave. Failing to comply with this request will force the governing body to issue instructions in which all your posts will be ignored here and it will simply be a waste of space on the xda webhost. Further irking will force our hand and you will be given the "Meph" behaviour that includes being added to everyone's ignore list and setting foot in here will be immediately reported to MTM. In case you still wish to join the frat, you may reapply after a certain time which will be announced by the governing body in due time, in event of which you're profile will be scrutinized and filtered for proven good behavior. You will then be put to the vote again

Adios for now. It would do you well to heed my words and leave immediately




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Serious QF is serious! 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> The members and frequenters have unanimously voted to turn you away from the frat due to your actions in and out of this thread ranging from your earliest snubbing of the House right upto reporting Jeff's image in the Nexus thread. You have proved yourself to be unworthy of our benevolence and thus the House requires that you partake your leave. Failing to comply with this request will force the governing body to issue instructions in which all your posts will be ignored here and it will simply be a waste of space on the xda webhost. Further irking will force our hand and you will be given the "Meph" behaviour that includes being added to everyone's ignore list and setting foot in here will be immediately reported to MTM. In case you still wish to join the frat, you may reapply after a certain time which will be announced by the governing body in due time, in event of which you're profile will be scrutinized and filtered for proven good behavior. You will then be put to the vote again
> 
> Adios for now. It would do you well to heed my words and leave immediately
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After reading your long post, I am wondering if I can post here without pledging..


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Serious times call for serious measures sirs 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Welp,
Glad that's settled then,

Never seen QF like that,
Im frightened

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Welp,
> Glad that's settled then,
> 
> Never seen QF like that,
> ...

Click to collapse



 I'm not.
Come at me QF!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> After reading your long post, I am wondering if I can post here without pledging..

Click to collapse



You definitely can. Just dont get on anybody's nerves







deathnotice01 said:


> Welp,
> Glad that's settled then,
> 
> Never seen QF like that,
> ...

Click to collapse






There was that one other time....





Ichigo said:


> I'm not.
> Come at me QF!

Click to collapse




I tend, nay, prefer, to deal with people with a definite gender only



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You definitely can. Just dont get on anybody's nerves
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> The members and frequenters have unanimously voted to turn you away from the frat due to your actions in and out of this thread ranging from your earliest snubbing of the House right upto reporting Jeff's image in the Nexus thread. You have proved yourself to be unworthy of our benevolence and thus the House requires that you partake your leave. Failing to comply with this request will force the governing body to issue instructions in which all your posts will be ignored here and it will simply be a waste of space on the xda webhost. Further irking will force our hand and you will be given the "Meph" behaviour that includes being added to everyone's ignore list and setting foot in here will be immediately reported to MTM. In case you still wish to join the frat, you may reapply after a certain time which will be announced by the governing body in due time, in event of which you're profile will be scrutinized and filtered for proven good behavior. You will then be put to the vote again
> 
> Adios for now. It would do you well to heed my words and leave immediately
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You grumpy ol' man 

Btw, we guys need to have a meeting. Have some ideas to discuss with you, Apex and Eric
When should we do it?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


>

Click to collapse



/\ /\ /\

PWNED..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> /\ /\ /\
> 
> PWNED..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not really.  I never fail, I never get discouraged.
I am the hope of the universe. I am the answer to all living things that cry out for peace. I am protector of the innocent. I am the light in the darkness. I am truth. Ally to good! Nightmare to you!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Not really.  I never fail, I never get discouraged.
> I am the hope of the universe. I am the answer to all living things that cry out for peace. I am protector of the innocent. I am the light in the darkness. I am truth. Ally to good! Nightmare to you!

Click to collapse



Join green lantern then...
But but will they take  "it" with them??

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Not really.  I never fail, I never get discouraged.
> I am the hope of the universe. I am the answer to all living things that cry out for peace. I am protector of the innocent. I am the light in the darkness. I am truth. Ally to good! Nightmare to you!

Click to collapse








[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Join green lantern then...
> But but will they take  "it" with them??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Welp,
> Glad that's settled then,
> 
> Never seen QF like that,
> ...

Click to collapse



You went ninja mode? 

I have seen him enough times like that.. and we can call him grumpy queeefy from now on I guess

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> You went ninja mode?
> 
> I have seen him enough times like that.. and we can call him grumpy queeefy from now on I guess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Grumpy QF it is!


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> After reading your long post, I am wondering if I can post here without pledging..

Click to collapse



Not really sure. I'm a pledge here anyway, and it's awesome! 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Not really.  I never fail, I never get discouraged.
> I am the hope of the universe. I am the answer to all living things that cry out for peace. I am protector of the innocent. I am the light in the darkness. I am truth. Ally to good! Nightmare to you!

Click to collapse



Goku can kick yer butt


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> You went ninja mode?
> 
> I have seen him enough times like that.. and we can call him grumpy queeefy from now on I guess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope i went to take a bath,
this holy week is not so holy

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Goku can kick yer butt

Click to collapse



Oh noes! He's going to go crazy now.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> You went ninja mode?
> 
> I have seen him enough times like that.. and we can call him grumpy queeefy from now on I guess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope i went to take a bath,
this holy week is not so holy

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Look alive, Sunshine
109 in the sky but the pigs won't quit
You're here with me: Dr. Death Defying
I'll be your surgeon, your proctor, your helicopter
Pumpin' out the slaughtermatic sounds to keep you alive
A system failure for the masses, empty matter for the master plan
Louder than God's revolver and twice as shiny

This one's for all of you rock'n'rollers
All you crash queens and motor babies

Listen up!*
The future is bulletproof!*
The aftermath is secondary!*
It's time to do it now and do it loud!*
Killjoys, make some noise! 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Grumpy QF it is!

Click to collapse



Indeed,
Grumpy dumpy queefy

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> Look alive, Sunshine
> 109 in the sky but the pigs won't quit
> You're here with me: Dr. Death Defying
> I'll be your surgeon, your proctor, your helicopter
> ...

Click to collapse



I was hoping for something with less swag

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> Look alive, Sunshine
> 109 in the sky but the pigs won't quit
> You're here with me: Dr. Death Defying
> I'll be your surgeon, your proctor, your helicopter
> ...

Click to collapse



I was hoping for something with less swag

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------

The XDA app is retarded

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Oh noes! He's going to go crazy now.

Click to collapse



Why?  Dbz is my favorite anime. Goku is the best of the best.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> You grumpy ol' man
> 
> Btw, we guys need to have a meeting. Have some ideas to discuss with you, Apex and Eric
> When should we do it?

Click to collapse



Me, Apex and Eric? 







deathnotice01 said:


> Indeed,
> Grumpy dumpy queefy
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse





You're retarded 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> View attachment 1844813

Click to collapse





I don't care what banana feels like..
Potatoe rules..

DN01 tapatalk troubles??
Its adding posts again and again...


A Hero Can Be Anyone.. Except Banana


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Why?  Dbz is my favorite anime. Goku is the bestestestest of the best.

Click to collapse



FTFY

@Alan.. you haz a pm

@gadgetmuffin.. you saw my post to you 2 days back? I gave you 2 thread link to governors or schedulers..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> You're retarded
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Xda in my browser's a fail so is the xda app on phone,

you could be right or it's the retarded isp

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Me, Apex and Eric?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya..
Eric=Member promotion chairman and my idea is related to member promotion
Arrange a meeting already you lazy ass, you are his secretary


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Why?  Dbz is my favorite anime. Goku is the best of the best.

Click to collapse



goku wants his dragon bawls back ye thief


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> You went ninja mode?
> 
> I have seen him enough times like that.. and we can call him grumpy queeefy from now on I guess
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:sly:
You know what triggered it :sly:






Ichigo said:


> Grumpy QF it is!

Click to collapse




You're one to talk, thing



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Ya..
> Eric=Member promotion chairman and my idea is related to member promotion
> Arrange a meeting already you lazy ass, you are his secretary

Click to collapse



i demand more corruption in this organization!


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> :sly:
> You know what triggered it :sly:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Call me what you want, Grumpy QF. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Ya..
> Eric=Member promotion chairman and my idea is related to member promotion
> Arrange a meeting already you lazy ass, you are his secretary

Click to collapse



:banghead: co-founder




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Ya..
> Eric=Member promotion chairman and my idea is related to member promotion
> Arrange a meeting already you lazy ass, you are his secretary

Click to collapse



meeting without president? 


QuantumFoam said:


> :sly:
> You know what triggered it :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 well, I know that.. and don't think I don't appreciate the outbursts every now and then.. 

But fact is still... you are grumpy queefy.. admit it.. or not.. we don't care either way
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> meeting without president?
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Dunno,
Apex doesnt post here anymores,
Wonder if he has sads in this thread

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> goku wants his dragon bawls back ye thief
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Found them.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

What is this president, chairmain, co-founder and all
Can I be the Warden of this fraternity??


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> What is this precident, chairmain, co-founder and all
> Can I be the Warden of this fraternity??

Click to collapse



I'm secretary!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I'm secretary!

Click to collapse



How come??


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> What is this president, chairmain, co-founder and all
> Can I be the Warden of this fraternity??

Click to collapse



Y u no read OP:sly:



deathnotice01 said:


> Dunno,
> Apex doesnt post here anymores,
> Wonder if he has sads in this thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



naah.. he haz sadz for other reasons.. 

Also see my edited post above qf.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Y u no read OP:sly:
> 
> naah.. he haz sadz for other reasons..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I no like reading big things on internets..

Plus it would be having rules book.
thats something I have never followed in my life. So its ok without rules.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> I no like reading big things on internets..
> 
> Plus I would be having rules book.
> thats something I have never followed in my life. So its ok without rules.

Click to collapse



then don't ask questions 

Following rules blindly is bad.. but following no rules in life? Worst way of living if you ask me.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

See even if I don't follow rules, someone will always be there to make me follow them.
So I just dont care...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> @Alan.. you haz a pm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, yes! Thanks for the links, but I'm afraid I didn't read them.  Meant to thank you for that, and selected your post amongst many others for multi quote, but the Tapatalk app crashed. 

I actually found two awesome threads that detailed the governors and schedulers, and my CM7 went for 8 hours without any need for a restart! :thumbup:

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




[Bruce Wayne] said:


> See even if I don't follow rules, someone will always be there to make me follow them.
> So I just dont care...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A rebel? 

Nice! But even rebels have rules, just so you know.  

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Has anybody seen Axis around lately?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> See even if I don't follow rules, someone will always be there to make me follow them.
> So I just dont care...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've been lurking, am sleep deprived, completely depressed, unemployed, out of money, have a wife with chronic terminal illness and who doesn't qualify for insurance, and  12 yr old autistic son who can't understand what we're dealing with.. Despite all of this, I'm sure the rest of the frat will testify that I'm a nice, caring, helpful guy. So, forgive me if I'm harsh and read this as if I've got a smile on my face, because I do.


Don't be a douche. We're not your parents, we're here to be brothers. A good brother kicks his brother's ass when he's acting a fool and then takes him out for ice cream.  Apex put a lot of effort into the op. Use it for your answers or don't ask questions that it will answer. Take it little by little, skim it, try osmosis, I don't give a ****, just put the effort in.

We've got elderly, children, going girls, gender confused and cranky bastards (like me) who all managed to read the op. I'm sure you can manage, because aside from not reading the op, you seem okay in my book.

Now, welcome. Introduce yourself, unload your burdens if you need to, or just make fun of any of us. Ask Apex if he'll make another snot bubble to perform experiments on, because science demands answers! :beer:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Thats the man right there,

You'll never feel how we do it like it is unless you are one of us

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I've been lurking, am sleep deprived, completely depressed, unemployed, out of money, have a wife with chronic terminal illness and who doesn't qualify for insurance, and  12 yr old autistic son who can't understand what we're dealing with.. Despite all of this, I'm sure the rest of the frat will testify that I'm a nice, caring, helpful guy. So, forgive me if I'm harsh and read this as if I've got a smile on my face, because I do.
> 
> 
> Don't be a douche. We're not your parents, we're here to be brothers. A good brother kicks his brother's ass when he's acting a fool and then takes him out for ice cream.  Apex put a lot of effort into the op. Use it for your answers or don't ask questions that it will answer. Take it little by little, skim it, try osmosis, I don't give a ****, just put the effort in.
> ...

Click to collapse



i love this guy >_>

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

Lets make love people!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Lets make love people!

Click to collapse



Er... What?! :what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> See even if I don't follow rules, someone will always be there to make me follow them.
> So I just dont care...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



there are 2 types of people in this world,
those who wait and those who act,

good things come to those who wait,
but the best things come to those who lead and understand

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> there are 2 types of people in this world,
> those who wait and those who act,
> 
> good things come to those who wait,
> ...

Click to collapse



I am a third type...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Lets make love people!

Click to collapse



if it is in a romantic kinda way,

count me out,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I am a third type...

Click to collapse



those who are deprived of gender?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I am a third type...

Click to collapse



those who are deprived of gender?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Greetings brothers, I guess I'm your thread attendant tonight.

In the event of a water landing, we're ****ed. Grab a fat guy by the leg and hope he floats.

In the event roofie gets out of control and tries to mate with everyone, a chastity belt will deploy above your head. Please put your own chastity belt on prior to helping others. Once he's calmed down, leave him alone. Don't tie him up. He likes it.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> Greetings brothers, I guess I'm your thread attendant tonight.
> 
> In the event of a water landing, we're ****ed. Grab a fat guy by the leg and hope he floats.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i haz disappont,
we can't use shotguns,

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> i haz disappont,
> we can't use shotguns,
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



No need, he's just randy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I've been lurking, am sleep deprived, completely depressed, unemployed, out of money, have a wife with chronic terminal illness and who doesn't qualify for insurance, and  12 yr old autistic son who can't understand what we're dealing with.. Despite all of this, I'm sure the rest of the frat will testify that I'm a nice, caring, helpful guy. So, forgive me if I'm harsh and read this as if I've got a smile on my face, because I do.
> 
> 
> Don't be a douche. We're not your parents, we're here to be brothers. A good brother kicks his brother's ass when he's acting a fool and then takes him out for ice cream.  Apex put a lot of effort into the op. Use it for your answers or don't ask questions that it will answer. Take it little by little, skim it, try osmosis, I don't give a ****, just put the effort in.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks...
After reading your post I went through the whole first page ( I couldnt
go beyond that)

I will try to follow rules..






deathnotice01 said:


> Thats the man right there,
> 
> You'll never feel how we do it like it is unless you are one of us
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK..





SpiritFyre said:


> i love this guy >_>
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse




Bromance?






roofrider said:


> Lets make love people!

Click to collapse




you too






Ichigo said:


> I am a third type...

Click to collapse



So what should I call you then?
Brother(strikethrough), sister(strikethrough)

I am really confussed..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

That's the spirit, Bruce.  Ichigo used to be Jessica, but before that was Joseph. AT LEAST third type. 

Seriously, the great gender identity crisis was pretty awesome, in hindsight.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Greetings brothers, I guess I'm your thread attendant tonight.
> 
> In the event of a water landing, we're ****ed. Grab a fat guy by the leg and hope he floats.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it under control boss. Do tie me up from time to time though.
I can see danceoff floating not very far from me. I'm gonna get on top of him now.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> I got it under control boss. Do tie me up from time to time though.
> I can see danceoff floating not very far from me. I'm gonna get on top of him now.

Click to collapse



Delightfully creepy like the girl from the Orbitz gum commercials, just with added sausage.

I don't like gum or sausage, though. Don't get excited.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Delightfully creepy like the girl from the Orbitz gum commercials, just with added sausage.
> 
> I don't like gum or sausage, though. Don't get excited.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the compliment, i haz a happy now.
I'll find someone else, no worries.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Thank you for the compliment, i haz a happy now.
> I'll find someone else, no worries.

Click to collapse



I'm starting to think you put the drug in your own drink by mistake.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm starting to think you put the drug in your own drink by mistake.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lmfao

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> Lmfao
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Happens to the best of us. It might be how I met my wife, but I couldn't remember anything the next morning.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Thanks...
> After reading your post I went through the whole first page ( I couldnt
> go beyond that)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no, more of hes my brother. *shudders at bromance*

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm starting to think you put the drug in your own drink by mistake.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ahh..so that must be it. I was a little sick this morning, i haz took the wrong pill i think. 
Hope it wears off soon. In the meantime i'll go hunting.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Dunno,
> Apex doesnt post here anymores,
> Wonder if he has sads in this thread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who do you think the banana in my previous post was? 
The banana stood for the governing body members. 







jRi0T68 said:


> I've been lurking, am sleep deprived, completely depressed, unemployed, out of money, have a wife with chronic terminal illness and who doesn't qualify for insurance, and  12 yr old autistic son who can't understand what we're dealing with.. Despite all of this, I'm sure the rest of the frat will testify that I'm a nice, caring, helpful guy. So, forgive me if I'm harsh and read this as if I've got a smile on my face, because I do.
> 
> 
> Don't be a douche. We're not your parents, we're here to be brothers. A good brother kicks his brother's ass when he's acting a fool and then takes him out for ice cream.  Apex put a lot of effort into the op. Use it for your answers or don't ask questions that it will answer. Take it little by little, skim it, try osmosis, I don't give a ****, just put the effort in.
> ...

Click to collapse



Gender confused? ROFL






Ichigo said:


> I am a third type...

Click to collapse



Ya, we always knew you were special


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> See even if I don't follow rules, someone will always be there to make me follow them.
> So I just dont care...
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank Jeremy for sorting you out before I saw the thread :sly:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Who do you think the banana in my previous post was?
> The banana stood for the governing body members.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought it was representing you..
I feel lyk eating more bananas now..

A Hero Can Be Anyone... Except A Banana


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> I thought it was representing you..
> I feel lyk eating more bananas now..
> 
> A Hero Can Be Anyone... Except A Banana

Click to collapse


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Thank Jeremy for sorting you out before I saw the thread :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did..
Thanks to you also for not seeing the thread

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2



roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> I did..
> Thanks to you also for not seeing the thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



what the hellll...thats one huge post >_>

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> what the hellll...
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



And you quoted it..
I am not editing it.
I reported it in xda app/tapatalk bugs thread. Let them have a look

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> And you quoted it..
> I am not editing it.
> I reported it in xda app/tapatalk bugs thread. Let them have a look
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Edit it
Pretty sure they know about it and even if you do edit it, they can check post history


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Edit it

Click to collapse



Why

I reported this on that app bugs thread with a link to my post. Let them have a look.
Or should I edit ?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Why
> 
> I reported this on that app bugs thread with a link to my post. Let them have a look.
> Or should I edit ?
> ...

Click to collapse



u should edit it. Its killing a post... I edited my quote lol

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Why
> 
> I reported this on that app bugs thread with a link to my post. Let them have a look.
> Or should I edit ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Edit. They can check your edit history and see your sh!t.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

K.
I will take a screenshot and then edit it.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Why
> 
> I reported this on that app bugs thread with a link to my post. Let them have a look.
> Or should I edit ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Because its PIA to scroll through and makes phones lag, thats why


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Edit. They can check your edit history and see your sh!t.

Click to collapse



That was banana sh!tting out there.







Prawesome said:


> Because its PIA to scroll through and makes phones lag, thats why

Click to collapse



Done..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Wow, like there is such a thing!? 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Afternoon...

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Wow, like there is such a thing!?
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



Y u feel like that??







SammyDroidWiz said:


> Afternoon...
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse




Afternoon:beer:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Breakfast ftw







Irregardless,


----------



## _Variable (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Good evening all.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Breakfast ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vada paav ftw





*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Lets make love people!

Click to collapse



Um Err  sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Mar 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Um Err  sir
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't worry, i took the wrong meds. It's all fine now.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Um Err  sir
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



except that one,
he meant that in a bromantic kinda way 



i really love wikipedia now





--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## _Variable (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> except that one,
> he meant that in a bromantic kinda way
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too blurry pic.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> except that one,
> he meant that in a bromantic kinda way
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, did you just really edit that? 

Awesome! 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Dude, did you just really edit that?
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



wikipedia never lies (well mostly, ok fine maybe 50% of the time)

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> except that one,
> he meant that in a bromantic kinda way
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You edited back, didn't you?


----------



## _Variable (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Nothing here

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello. I am Wolf. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hi fratz...

Android Pizza tried to pledge? :thumbdown:

NO.

Wolf, y u no pledge yet? 

Also, I nominate Juggles and Stinky (undercover) as official CUPCAKES among so many muffins! 


Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi fratz...
> 
> Android Pizza tried to pledge? :thumbdown:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He tried, but we said no, no, no

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> He tried, but we said no, no, no
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Flast, what'd your wife say?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Flast, what'd your wife say?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Forgot all about it bud, I will ask when she wakes up

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Hello. I am Wolf.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey there Pup! *rubs over the head*

Now I'm waiting for Sirius Black to laugh his signature dog laugh. 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hello all, again.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I have a feeling lyk killing myself..

This guy asked me everything and now says where is dev section


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1799700


Hai everyone.
Can I pledge?
I read the op and conditions.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> I have a feeling lyk killing myself..
> 
> This guy asked me everything and now says where is dev section
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see why not, now muffin up!

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I don't see why not, now muffin up!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks..

Searching for a muffin avatar for now.
Tapatalk sig is same but bit modified.

___________________________________________
A Hero Can Be Anyone.. #include<muffin.h>


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Ok. Thanks..
> 
> Searching for a muffin avatar for now.
> Tapatalk sig is same but bit modified.
> ...

Click to collapse



Allowed mufin avatars are in op

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Allowed mufin avatars are in op
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



This, others may be used but must be approved first

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Allowed mufin avatars are in op
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



They arent updated. Others might have used them.
Also I have an option to choose right?







flastnoles11 said:


> This, others may be used but must be approved first
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Who will approve them.
Here are 2 I would wanna use.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> They arent updated. Others might have used them.
> Also I have an option to choose right?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apex has to approve, but I don't see why they would be a problem

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Hi fratz...
> 
> Android Pizza tried to pledge? :thumbdown:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll stick your Sensation up your anus. Then make make you sniff it so you know what stinky really means. 

*extends his arm so frat members can pretend to hold him from doing the above....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> They arent updated. Others might have used them.
> Also I have an option to choose right?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not a muffin, its got icing on. That makes it a cupcake in my book 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------




undercover said:


> I'll stick your Sensation up your anus. Then make make you sniff it so you know what stinky really means.
> 
> *extends his arm so frat members can pretend to hold him from doing the above....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Lets go of arm and reaches for camera *

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------




undercover said:


> I'll stick your Sensation up your anus. Then make make you sniff it so you know what stinky really means.
> 
> *extends his arm so frat members can pretend to hold him from doing the above....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Lets go of arm and reaches for camera *

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> That's not a muffin, its got icing on. That makes it a cupcake in my book
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



And the other one?

________________________________________
No matter how much you grow up, you will always feel sad when if your muffin falls in tea/milk or whatever

I don't like muffins.. So idk if I can eat them with tea or milk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> That's not a muffin, its got icing on. That makes it a cupcake in my book
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 Jugg why dont you pledge. Theres no harm changing your avatar for 2 weeks. I can keep a muffin as my avatar for at least 3 weeks.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> That's not a muffin, its got icing on. That makes it a cupcake in my book
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Looks like a new ToT idea has been born.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> +1 Jugg why dont you pledge. Theres no harm changing your avatar for 2 weeks. I can keep a muffin as my avatar for at least 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Because he cant be a muff. Nor can i.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> +1 Jugg why dont you pledge. Theres no harm changing your avatar for 2 weeks. I can keep a muffin as my avatar for at least 3 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



:flipoff2:

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Lol. Looks like a new ToT idea has been born.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u GLI?

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

So can I use this??


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Y u GLI?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Why not?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> So can I use this??

Click to collapse



That *might* be acceptable :thumbup:

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Just asking... its a simple yes or no answer.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Just asking... its a simple yes or no answer.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Lol. How can one answer "y u gli?" with yes or no?

So no, its not a simple yer or no question.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Lol. How can one answer "y u gli?" with yes or no?
> 
> So no, its not a simple yer or no question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It has few answers..

Problem?? Eh.
Y u worry about it?


Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Lol. How can one answer "y u gli?" with yes or no?
> 
> So no, its not a simple yer or no question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's drunk.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Guys, 

Cupcake == cake

Muffin == bread

Muffin != cupcake

#speakthetruth

Irregardless,


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Guys,
> 
> Cupcake == cake
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



!= 
What does that mean.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> !=
> What does that mean.

Click to collapse



Not equal to I guess.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Guys,
> 
> Cupcake == cake
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> !=
> What does that mean.

Click to collapse



Learn boolean and come back here


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



You know at my house we have a constant supply of homemade muffins of various flavours  lol a few times we have had iced muffins and it tastes weird... 

Irregardless,


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Learn boolean and come back here

Click to collapse



boolean? What are you talking about?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> boolean? What are you talking about?

Click to collapse



You fail so hard... 

Irregardless,


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> You know at my house we have a constant supply of homemade muffins of various flavours  lol a few times we have very had iced muffins and it tastes weird...
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



I hate icing. Especially the one they use in UK. Cakes are crap here too btw


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> You fail so hard...
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



You do realize I iz trolling, right? It seems Prawn doesn't though.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> Guys,
> 
> Cupcake == cake
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should read this...  words people use that don't mean what they think they mean

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> boolean? What are you talking about?

Click to collapse



How old are you?
You get to learn it in school.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> How old are you?
> You get to learn it in school.

Click to collapse



I'm 15
You learn boolean in school?  I already know boolean though. Proof: https://github.com/Josepho1997/PlasmaModz-kf1/blob/master/src/com/cydeon/plasmamodz/Bmod.java


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> I'm 15
> You learn boolean in school?  I already know boolean though. Proof: https://github.com/Josepho1997/PlasmaModz-kf1/blob/master/src/com/cydeon/plasmamodz/Bmod.java

Click to collapse



Yeah..
I learnt it in class 10. But I was 16 then.

and thats still school if you consider the eduction system I am learning in.

Y you gave a proof for that?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> You do realize I iz trolling, right? It seems Prawn doesn't though.

Click to collapse



I meant you fail at trolling 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




undercover said:


> I hate icing. Especially the one they use in UK. Cakes are crap here too btw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Where d'you live? 

Irregardless,


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> I'll stick your Sensation up your anus. Then make make you sniff it so you know what stinky really means.
> 
> *extends his arm so frat members can pretend to hold him from doing the above....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now I know why your old name was Stinky :sly::sly: 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Now I know why your old name was Stinky :sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He stinks, doesn't he? Ewww


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> He stinks, doesn't he? Ewww

Click to collapse



Coming from seafood.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 30, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Yeah..
> I learnt it in class 10. But I was 16 then.
> 
> and thats still school if you consider the eduction system I am learning in.
> ...

Click to collapse



I learnt boolean when I was 10. HEHE


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> I learnt boolean when I was 10. HEHE

Click to collapse



Whoa man! That's some pretty advanced stuff right there! You must be a genius.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Whoa man! That's some pretty advanced stuff right there! You must be a genius.

Click to collapse



He is.
You didn't know that, stupid? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> He is.
> You didn't know that, stupid?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmm... I guess I am at up is.


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> He stinks, doesn't he? Ewww

Click to collapse



Yes he does. 







undercover said:


> Coming from seafood.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Cupcake, there has GOT to be something wrong when even the prawn says you smell bad... :sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Also, I nominate Juggles and Stinky (undercover) as official CUPCAKES among so many muffins!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I second that :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I second that :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Technically muffin probationers dont get a vote as they arent a actual members

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Technically muffin probationers dont get a vote as they arent a actual members
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



More of a vote than a non member 

As of Tuesday I send that then. My last day on probation is Monday. Tue is my first day as a full member 
Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> More of a vote than a non member
> 
> As of Tuesday I send that then. My last day on probation is Monday. Tue is my first day as a full member
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, snap! 

Your turn, cupcake...


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Oh, snap!
> 
> Your turn, cupcake...

Click to collapse



No vote is no vote, neither more or less. So until Tuesday your still a non voting probie

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> No vote is no vote, neither more or less. So until Tuesday your still a non voting probie
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



As are u minus the probie but I'll have one soon. But come Tuesday still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cupcake :sly:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1-xQA_ufE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> As are u minus the probie but I'll have one soon. But come Tuesday still
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Today isn't Tuesday so it's an irrelevant point your making 


_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Today isn't Tuesday so it's an irrelevant point your making
> 
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



Nope cause my point is to make a point :stirthepot:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nope cause my point is to make a point :stirthepot:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



An irrelevant point is still irrelevant 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1-xQA_ufE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I always pictured Joseph as younger. He looks old for a 15 year old sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> An irrelevant point is still irrelevant
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



Its not so much about the point but the irrelevance of my point that makes it relevant though.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Today isn't Tuesday so it's an irrelevant point your making
> 
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



Juggles and Stinky.

Which is which, though? :sly:


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Juggles and Stinky.
> 
> Which is which, though? :sly:

Click to collapse



Next in line to go up your anus is an extra large cupcake. Brace yourself


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Made a good improvement in my kernel today :beer:

sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, looks like I'm back on Alan's ROM for now. Any of you guys know if any TouchWiz framework based GB rotation mod is available? And don't point me to Imperators thread, please! Doesn't work...


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 30, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Well, looks like I'm back on Alan's ROM for now. Any of you guys know if any TouchWiz framework based GB rotation mod is available? And don't point me to Imperators thread, please! Doesn't work...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1757125

check the above link its best rom as per my opinion and what you need you can get it touchwiz modified and rotation mod is available see attachment


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 30, 2013)

Just got addicted to a truck game called "Euro Truck Simulator 2".


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

In lieu of the recent events in the Fraternity House, upto and including the denial of a pledge, namely "Android Pizza" due to his undeniably unwanted behavior and the unanimous unofficial vote cast against him, the governing body has, after extensive discussion on the matter, decided to introduce a change in the pledging system. 
In the event that a member of XDA-Developers chooses to pledge to our House, he or she must go through a one week analysis period prior to the two week pledge period. During this time, he or she will have their behavior and nature in and out of the thread monitored with excruciating detail and after the completion of which, provided that no full member votes against him or her, the prospective pledge in question will be allowed to start the pledge period
In event of any member voting against the prospective pledge, the governing body will make the decision. In the event that there is no clear majority, Apex will make the decision in consultation with the President and the Member Promotion Chairman

Another thing I've been wanting to say. Since I am the Pledge Representative, I'm the one that you go through if you want a custom muffin avatar. As of late, I've been noticing that too many pledges use custom avatars even though the OP clearly says "Pick one from below"
As of today, no custom avatars will be allowed. Pledges please change your avatars to one in the OP within 72 hours. This, along with the new pledging system takes effect immediately


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 30, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> In lieu of the recent events in the Fraternity House, upto and including the denial of a pledge, namely "Android Pizza" due to his undeniably unwanted behavior and the unanimous unofficial vote cast against him, the governing body has, after extensive discussion on the matter, decided to introduce a change in the pledging system.
> In the event that a member of XDA-Developers chooses to pledge to our House, he or she must go through a one week analysis period prior to the two week pledge period. During this time, he or she will have their behavior and nature in and out of the thread monitored with excruciating detail and after the completion of which, provided that no full member votes against him or her, the prospective pledge in question will be allowed to start the pledge period
> In event of any member voting against the prospective pledge, the governing body will make the decision. In the event that there is no clear majority, Apex will make the decision in consultation with the President and the Member Promotion Chairman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should be added in OP. So, basically I am reading that there are gonna be spies among us...............


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



4D1L said:


> Should be added in OP. So, basically I am reading that there are gonna be spies among us...............

Click to collapse



We, the governing body, are always watching. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 30, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> In lieu of the recent events in the Fraternity House, upto and including the denial of a pledge, namely "Android Pizza" due to his undeniably unwanted behavior and the unanimous unofficial vote cast against him, the governing body has, after extensive discussion on the matter, decided to introduce a change in the pledging system.
> In the event that a member of XDA-Developers chooses to pledge to our House, he or she must go through a one week analysis period prior to the two week pledge period. During this time, he or she will have their behavior and nature in and out of the thread monitored with excruciating detail and after the completion of which, provided that no full member votes against him or her, the prospective pledge in question will be allowed to start the pledge period
> In event of any member voting against the prospective pledge, the governing body will make the decision. In the event that there is no clear majority, Apex will make the decision in consultation with the President and the Member Promotion Chairman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




done changed the avatar :angel:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> We, the governing body, are always watching.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:thumbup:







percy_g2 said:


> done changed the avatar :angel:

Click to collapse





Appreciate it :thumbup:


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> In lieu of the recent events in the Fraternity House, upto and including the denial of a pledge, namely "Android Pizza" due to his undeniably unwanted behavior and the unanimous unofficial vote cast against him, the governing body has, after extensive discussion on the matter, decided to introduce a change in the pledging system.
> In the event that a member of XDA-Developers chooses to pledge to our House, he or she must go through a one week analysis period prior to the two week pledge period. During this time, he or she will have their behavior and nature in and out of the thread monitored with excruciating detail and after the completion of which, provided that no full member votes against him or her, the prospective pledge in question will be allowed to start the pledge period
> In event of any member voting against the prospective pledge, the governing body will make the decision. In the event that there is no clear majority, Apex will make the decision in consultation with the President and the Member Promotion Chairman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> We, the governing body, are always watching.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



hardly put in an appearance though do they 


How's it hanging? 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> hardly put in an appearance though do they
> 
> 
> How's it hanging?
> ...

Click to collapse



I personally don't. 
Not lately at least. I've been busy with work and practice. Alongside moving that is. 

Though I'm always checking in on the thread 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _
> ...

Click to collapse



He's been busy watching Northern Lights


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> In lieu of the recent events in the Fraternity House, upto and including the denial of a pledge, namely "Android Pizza" due to his undeniably unwanted behavior and the unanimous unofficial vote cast against him, the governing body has, after extensive discussion on the matter, decided to introduce a change in the pledging system.
> In the event that a member of XDA-Developers chooses to pledge to our House, he or she must go through a one week analysis period prior to the two week pledge period. During this time, he or she will have their behavior and nature in and out of the thread monitored with excruciating detail and after the completion of which, provided that no full member votes against him or her, the prospective pledge in question will be allowed to start the pledge period
> In event of any member voting against the prospective pledge, the governing body will make the decision. In the event that there is no clear majority, Apex will make the decision in consultation with the President and the Member Promotion Chairman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, all current pledges will be "analysed"? 

Or do they have to pledge again after their "analysis" is over for a week?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> He's been busy watching Northern Lights

Click to collapse



That too 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> We, the governing body, are always watching.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yep 







gadgetroid said:


> So, all current pledges will be "analysed"?
> 
> Or do they have to pledge again after their "analysis" is over for a week?

Click to collapse



No. This only applies to future pledges. You have already started the pledge, so no worries


----------



## Apex (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> In lieu of the recent events in the Fraternity House, upto and including the denial of a pledge, namely "Android Pizza" due to his undeniably unwanted behavior and the unanimous unofficial vote cast against him, the governing body has, after extensive discussion on the matter, decided to introduce a change in the pledging system.
> In the event that a member of XDA-Developers chooses to pledge to our House, he or she must go through a one week analysis period prior to the two week pledge period. During this time, he or she will have their behavior and nature in and out of the thread monitored with excruciating detail and after the completion of which, provided that no full member votes against him or her, the prospective pledge in question will be allowed to start the pledge period
> In event of any member voting against the prospective pledge, the governing body will make the decision. In the event that there is no clear majority, Apex will make the decision in consultation with the President and the Member Promotion Chairman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good write up, QF. Yes, we (the GB "Governing Body") discussed at great lengths these new changes to our pledging policies, and with the need to address concerns found both in recent and previous pledges. Some have come through, seeking membership only to vanish with no response from attempted contact once gone. Others have made their name (bad/good/indifferent) known long before posting here, and seeking our benevolence. That so, the need for a more 'introductory period' seems more than overdue in the administration of conducting new members. 

QF had spoken, and I +1 his points and will agree that the new changes in policies become effective immediately. Any issues with the new policies, feel free to contact either of us, or Deadly. 

Carry on brothers and muffins. 

Also, happy Easter, all. 



Axis_Drummer said:


> We, the governing body, are always watching.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Axis! Yo.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

@undercover, sorry, I should've said..

More like soaring them purple heights 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Good write up, QF. Yes, we (the GB "Governing Body") discussed at great lengths these new changes to our pledging policies, and with the need to address concerns found both in recent and previous pledges. Some have come through, seeking membership only to vanish with no response from attempted contact once gone. Others have made their name (bad/good/indifferent) known long before posting here, and seeking our benevolence. That so, the need for a more 'introductory period' seems more than overdue in the administration of conducting new members.
> 
> QF had spoken, and I +1 his points and will agree that the new changes in policies become effective immediately. Any issues with the new policies, feel free to contact either of us, or Deadly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahoy there matey!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> @undercover, sorry, I should've said..
> 
> More like soaring them purple heights
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Send me a care package 

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## Apex (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Also, per Prawndawg's (erm, QF's) request: me new mountain bike...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

This change is long overdue, good decision to all of the GB! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Also, per Prawndawg's request: me new mountain bike...
> 
> View attachment 1846616

Click to collapse



Nice, what gear system you got on that. What rims are they? 

_     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
- Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Send me a care package
> 
> _   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
> - Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _

Click to collapse



Think you can handle it? 
Only the best for me. 

@Apex 
That bike is killer. My style right there. How much?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Also, per Prawndawg's request: me new mountain bike...
> 
> View attachment 1846616

Click to collapse



Mine. Not prawns 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

Teacher asked me a question in Maths. 

Then he said, "Frank speaks "posh" English! He sounds American..." LOLWUT!? :laugh:

I. AM. NOT. POSH! I'm just articulate! 

This video actually sums up my day...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esP6Sc0Pelc


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 30, 2013)

Apex said:


> Good write up, QF. Yes, we (the GB "Governing Body") discussed at great lengths these new changes to our pledging policies, and with the need to address concerns found both in recent and previous pledges. Some have come through, seeking membership only to vanish with no response from attempted contact once gone. Others have made their name (bad/good/indifferent) known long before posting here, and seeking our benevolence. That so, the need for a more 'introductory period' seems more than overdue in the administration of conducting new members.
> 
> QF had spoken, and I +1 his points and will agree that the new changes in policies become effective immediately. Any issues with the new policies, feel free to contact either of us, or Deadly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Easter. 

everyone read this:Chilie Easter Egg


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Think you can handle it?
> Only the best for me.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I grew up "watching those lights"  trouble is since i moved north the good has gotten further away

_     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
- Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

alright guys nows the time to do my tot gonna record it right now lol... oh and itll be terrible

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> I grew up "watching those lights"  trouble is since i moved north the good has gotten further away
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse



You're kidding? It's usually pretty abundant up north. Cheaper as well. Where do you live? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> alright guys nows the time to do my tot gonna record it right now lol
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



This is something else that has been sadly lacking in past pledges. What happened to enforcing the TOT,  the GB has been lax in enforcing tbeir Task Of Trust as written in the op

_     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
- Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> This is something else that has been sadly lacking in past pledges. What happened to enforcing the TOT,  the GB has been lax in enforcing tbeir Task Of Trust as written in the op
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse



+1 

Love the quote, BTW!


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> This is something else that has been sadly lacking in past pledges. What happened to enforcing the TOT,  the GB has been lax in enforcing tbeir Task Of Trust as written in the op
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse



no idea to be honest.. but after i do the video how do i post to the shared youtube channel?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

Axis, lol. I'll never forget the "lights" story 

Juggs, one would think Northern Lights are better up north 

Apex. This is what I should have been riding already. Due to change of jobs that has been postponed (i was getting it on cycle to work scheme where buying is not as straight forward)


http://www.specializedconceptstore.co.uk/detail/12crosstrail/crosstrail/crosstrail comp disc/


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Axis, lol. I'll never forget the "lights" story
> 
> Juggs, one would think Northern Lights are better up north
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very nice :thumbup:

_     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
- Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Axis, lol. I'll never forget the "lights" story
> 
> Juggs, one would think Northern Lights are better up north
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



very nice. Hehe




QuantumFoam said:


> In lieu of the recent events in the Fraternity House, upto and including the denial of a pledge, namely "Android Pizza" due to his undeniably unwanted behavior and the unanimous unofficial vote cast against him, the governing body has, after extensive discussion on the matter, decided to introduce a change in the pledging system.
> In the event that a member of XDA-Developers chooses to pledge to our House, he or she must go through a one week analysis period prior to the two week pledge period. During this time, he or she will have their behavior and nature in and out of the thread monitored with excruciating detail and after the completion of which, provided that no full member votes against him or her, the prospective pledge in question will be allowed to start the pledge period
> In event of any member voting against the prospective pledge, the governing body will make the decision. In the event that there is no clear majority, Apex will make the decision in consultation with the President and the Member Promotion Chairman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



does this affect my pledge completion? Cuz thats all i have left sir is my video... 

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



undercover said:


> Axis, lol. I'll never forget the "lights" story
> 
> Juggs, one would think Northern Lights are better up north
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Leave it to me to turn something innocent into something... Well you know 

I don't think I'll ever forget that either. It's still saved in my inbox 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> In lieu of the recent events in the Fraternity House, upto and including the denial of a pledge, namely "Android Pizza" due to his undeniably unwanted behavior and the unanimous unofficial vote cast against him, the governing body has, after extensive discussion on the matter, decided to introduce a change in the pledging system.
> In the event that a member of XDA-Developers chooses to pledge to our House, he or she must go through a one week analysis period prior to the two week pledge period. During this time, he or she will have their behavior and nature in and out of the thread monitored with excruciating detail and after the completion of which, provided that no full member votes against him or her, the prospective pledge in question will be allowed to start the pledge period
> In event of any member voting against the prospective pledge, the governing body will make the decision. In the event that there is no clear majority, Apex will make the decision in consultation with the President and the Member Promotion Chairman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



does this affect my pledge completion? Cua wlk i have left sir is my video... 

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> In lieu of the recent events in the Fraternity House, upto and including the denial of a pledge, namely "Android Pizza" due to his undeniably unwanted behavior and the unanimous unofficial vote cast against him, the governing body has, after extensive discussion on the matter, decided to introduce a change in the pledging system.
> In the event that a member of XDA-Developers chooses to pledge to our House, he or she must go through a one week analysis period prior to the two week pledge period. During this time, he or she will have their behavior and nature in and out of the thread monitored with excruciating detail and after the completion of which, provided that no full member votes against him or her, the prospective pledge in question will be allowed to start the pledge period
> In event of any member voting against the prospective pledge, the governing body will make the decision. In the event that there is no clear majority, Apex will make the decision in consultation with the President and the Member Promotion Chairman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even if I got my avatar already approved through u sir?

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Even if I got my avatar already approved through u sir?
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Illegal muffin is illegal 

_     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
- Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Illegal muffin is illegal
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse



His muffin was approved tho lol

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Illegal muffin is illegal
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse



Technically I got 72 hours so that will take me to Tuesday anyways. Now even though QF already approved mine last week if he still wants me to change it I will. But I need a member of the frat well just not any member but QF to let me know. Since u aren't a member u can't really answer that for me  zing....

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> no idea to be honest.. but after i do the video how do i post to the shared youtube channel?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



once you make a video .post here that you made the video.. we will provide you login details to upload it.. in pm




SpiritFyre said:


> very nice. Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



as prawn already said.. its for future pledges.. current ones are under old rule.. but old rule still had custom avatar rule.. 




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Even if I got my avatar already approved through u sir?
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



if its approved.. then no problem I believe.. but to be safe.. change it to default and ask QF to approve the custom one.. by posting that custom one as image in a post.. but if he approved.. then no problem..  

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> once you make a video .post here that you made the video.. we will provide you login details to upload it.. in pm
> 
> 
> as prawn already said.. its for future pledges.. current ones are under old rule.. but old rule still had custom avatar rule..
> ...

Click to collapse



You had to go and spoil my fun didn't you 

_     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
- Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> does this affect my pledge completion? Cua wlk i have left sir is my video...
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Pretty sure u are good bro. The 1 week period before pledging is for new people I'm pretty sure. Which tot are u gonna do? I'm gonna do the mouth full of peanut butter while singing rama lama ding dong. Its the one I can do at home and use my N4 camera to record the 30 seconds. 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> You had to go and spoil my fun didn't you
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse









Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> if its approved.. then no problem I believe.. but to be safe.. change it to default and ask QF to approve the custom one.. by posting that custom one as image in a post.. but if he approved.. then no problem..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Cool thank u sir. I sent him a gtalk message bout 15 min ago but he must be busy. I can't wait to get my avatar back to my normal one lol. I think I only got chunky peanut butter to for my tot so this is gonna be interesting 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

mine is eating an onion or thr eggs one

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> mine is eating an onion or thr eggs one
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Oh man the eggs one looks crazy but I don't have anyone here to help me. My girl already thinks I'm crazy lol although I'm sure she would love to throw some eggs at me. I hate onions other then on hotdogs or polish sausages so I couldn't handle that one. 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> You had to go and spoil my fun didn't you
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse



Well, being a president.. i cant let you non members rule here 


can I? 




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Pretty sure u are good bro. The 1 week period before pledging is for new people I'm pretty sure. Which tot are u gonna do? I'm gonna* don't *the mouth full of peanut butter while singing rama lama ding dong. Its the one I can do at home and use my N4 camera to record the 30 seconds.

Click to collapse



dafuq you just said lol.. make a video and let us know in thread.. :thumbup: you will receive details in pm.." how to proceed" that is.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Well, being a president.. i cant let you non members rule here
> 
> 
> can I?
> ...

Click to collapse



 change the don't to do sir lol. I'm gonna do my tot on Monday so that I can wake up on Tuesday and be a full fledged brother. My 2 week probationary period will be up on Tuesday.

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> In lieu of the recent events in the Fraternity House, upto and including the denial of a pledge, namely "Android Pizza" due to his undeniably unwanted behavior and the unanimous unofficial vote cast against him, the governing body has, after extensive discussion on the matter, decided to introduce a change in the pledging system.
> In the event that a member of XDA-Developers chooses to pledge to our House, he or she must go through a one week analysis period prior to the two week pledge period. During this time, he or she will have their behavior and nature in and out of the thread monitored with excruciating detail and after the completion of which, provided that no full member votes against him or her, the prospective pledge in question will be allowed to start the pledge period
> In event of any member voting against the prospective pledge, the governing body will make the decision. In the event that there is no clear majority, Apex will make the decision in consultation with the President and the Member Promotion Chairman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah. OK, I would like to start this 1 week analysis seeing as I would like to pledge.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> change the don't to do sir lol. I'm gonna do my tot on Monday so that I can wake up on Tuesday and be a full fledged brother. My 2 week probationary period will be up on Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Change "don't to do" to what! 

Its fine the way it is
Trolololol.. its 3:40 am here.. gonna sleep.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ah. OK, I would like to start this 1 week analysis seeing as I would like to pledge.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



lol my personal thought on that woupd be... i think everyone here knows u almostbinside and out... lol im not anyone of frat governing stature... corredt me if im wrong but i think thats in place tobsee if unknown pledges wctuwlly get known thoroughly

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sup Deadly? How're you doing?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> lol my personal thought on that woupd be... i think everyone here knows u almostbinside and out... lol im not anyone of frat governing stature... corredt me if im wrong but i think thats in place tobsee if unknown pledges wctuwlly get known thoroughly
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Ah yeah. I still gotta follow the rules though.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ah. OK, I would like to start this 1 week analysis seeing as I would like to pledge.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Ah yeah. I still gotta follow the rules though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm guessing though that a governing member will let u bypass the one week judging period. But we will see. I'm glad u are finally pledging though pup :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm guessing though that a governing member will let u bypass the one week judging period. But we will see. I'm glad u are finally pledging though pup :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'm on a two week holiday, but, I have lots of work to do.

Need to finish a job for payment. Rewrite a long application. Do some development nerve l maybe. Fix my bike. Pledge. Research. BIG LOAD OF HOMEWORK. Work in MC. Write replies to messages. Relax.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 30, 2013)

someone wants to enjoy there popcorns see this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39754815#post39754815
enjoy bye


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Sup Deadly? How're you doing?

Click to collapse



I just had 3 tequila. 1 bottle beer and not able to sleep yet.. and 2 of my xda friends are fighting over a aroma zip file.. have to sort it out.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> I just had 3 tequila. 1 bottle beer and not able to sleep yet.. and 2 of my xda friends are fighting over a aroma zip file.. have to sort it out..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



XD.
Awesome

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Well, being a president.. i cant let you non members rule here
> 
> 
> can I?
> ...

Click to collapse



Dunno, can you? 

_     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
- Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks. I'm on a two week holiday, but, I have lots of work to do.
> 
> Need to finish a job for payment. Rewrite a long application. Do some development nerve l maybe. Fix my bike. Pledge. Research. BIG LOAD OF HOMEWORK. Work in MC. Write replies to messages. Relax.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What type of bike do u have? I want to get a new one this year either a cervelo or a trek. 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> I just had 3 tequila. 1 bottle beer and not able to sleep yet.. and 2 of my xda friends are fighting over a aroma zip file.. have to sort it out..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Fighting over an aroma zip file?  Are they noobs?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What type of bike do u have? I want to get a new one this year either a cervelo or a trek.
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Well, my bike is old and crap. Idk what type it is.
You should be able to find a nice deal in America. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Fighting over an aroma zip file?  Are they noobs?

Click to collapse



please know before saying anything i'am one of them whom you called noobs


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> please know before saying anything i'am one of them whom you called noobs

Click to collapse



****'s about to go down!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Fighting over an aroma zip file?  Are they noobs?

Click to collapse



Not noobs, just haters that whine and complain about everything...  definitely not talking about you Percy

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> please know before saying anything i'am one of them whom you called noobs

Click to collapse



Exactly. Noobs.


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Dunno, can you?
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse



make me




Ichigo said:


> Fighting over an aroma zip file?  Are they noobs?

Click to collapse



you do know both of them.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Apex (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Nice, what gear system you got on that. What rims are they?
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse



Shimano 
Altus components, Jagwire cabling, Tektro Disk Brakes. Rims are Jalco with Flak Jacket 26" tires. Probably all slightly one step above entry level mountain bikes, but I likes it. 




Axis_Drummer said:


> Think you can handle it?
> Only the best for me.
> 
> @Apex
> ...

Click to collapse



After all said and done, and upon a swipe of the card I was looking at around $550 USD.


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Exactly. Noobs.

Click to collapse



i'am not in a mood for this please


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Shimano
> Altus components, Jagwire cabling, Tektro Disk Brakes. Rims are Jalco with Flak Jacket 26" tires. Probably all slightly one step above entry level mountain bikes, but I likes it.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apex can I start my analysis?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> i'am not in a mood for this please

Click to collapse



Hey, look man. I'm usually not in the mood for a lot things said to me on XDA. But I just suck it up, and deal with it. It's just friends joking around. Just laugh it off. You can't take it personal. Anyways, I'll let you be.


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> i'am not in a mood for this please

Click to collapse



You be in the wrong thread of you can't take a little bit of friendly trolling 

_     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
- Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




Apex said:


> Shimano
> Altus components, Jagwire cabling, Tektro Disk Brakes. Rims are Jalco with Flak Jacket 26" tires. Probably all slightly one step above entry level mountain bikes, but I likes it.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad, not bad. 

_     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
- Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Nice bike apex:thumbup:
And how you doing brotha? 



Ichigo said:


> Hey, look man. I'm usually not in the mood for a lot things said to me on XDA. But I just suck it up, and deal with it. It's just friends joking around. Just laugh it off. You can't take it personal. Anyways, I'll let you be.

Click to collapse



Like ichi go and ichi come? 

No one said this yet here..I guess.. 






 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## percy_g2 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey, look man. I'm usually not in the mood for a lot things said to me on XDA. But I just suck it up, and deal with it. It's just friends joking around. Just laugh it off. You can't take it personal. Anyways, I'll let you be.

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> You be in the wrong thread of you can't take a little bit of friendly trolling

Click to collapse



i apologize but really sometimes it hurts when someone does something like that


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



percy_g2 said:


> i apologize but really sometimes it hurts when someone does something like that

Click to collapse



Let's not cause grief guys

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Let's not cause grief guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Grief to puppy? 

How you doing pup? Talked to girl. Or let her go

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Well, being a president.. i cant let you non members rule here
> 
> 
> can I?

Click to collapse



Come at me BRO!!!!


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Nice bike apex:thumbup:
> And how you doing brotha?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



rooflmao......

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Sup frat

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Deadly. said:


> Grief to puppy?
> 
> How you doing pup? Talked to girl. Or let her go
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm cool, thanks. And, the girl stuff is pretty fckd... Will explain later..

Btw guys, this is actually my home screen:


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm putting my $5 on KLP having WHITE background. What ya say girls?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> I'm cool, thanks. And, the girl stuff is pretty fckd... Will explain later..
> 
> Btw guys, this is actually my home screen:
> View attachment 1846883
> ...

Click to collapse



Pup your lil sister is so cute. Sister right??? 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Pup your lil brother is so cute
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



It's my sister... LOL

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> It's my sister... LOL
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yea I edited my post while u were responding lol. I saw the pink 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea I edited my post while u were responding lol. I saw the pink
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Lol ok then. She's the cutest thing EVA

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Lol ok then. She's the cutest thing EVA
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes she is. That's awesome that u adore her as you are her big brother and will need to protect her. Its your job 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes she is. That's awesome that u adore her as you are her big brother and will need to protect her. Its your job
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup. She's part of my Wolf Pack. Not gonna lie, but, I'd die for her. If it meant she continued to live happily and successfully and all.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> It's my sister... LOL
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Awww dawg,
Thats way cute,



Hey guys,
Anyone wanna recommend me a good mid-range device?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Awww dawg,
> Thats way cute,
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like cell phone sir? For what provider

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> Like cell phone sir? For what provider
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



I dont like contracts,
Dont worry i think i memorized every phone at&t has to offer since i worked there for a year,

And i cant get cheap ones here too,
Im so baffled lol

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Wolf Pup said:


> Apex can I start my analysis?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'll contact the GB regarding your pledge. I don't see any reason currently to turn you away. 





Deadly. said:


> Nice bike apex:thumbup:
> And how you doing brotha?
> 
> Like ichi go and ichi come?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm well, long time no speak, eh? 





percy_g2 said:


> i apologize but really sometimes it hurts when someone does something like that

Click to collapse



Guise, be respectful of each other. Or else... 





Wolf Pup said:


> Let's not cause grief guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



+1 Wolfgang. 





FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD, how're things? 




deathnotice01 said:


> Awww dawg,
> Thats way cute,
> 
> Hey guys,
> ...

Click to collapse



9mm. Not too close, not too far. Does the job.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> I dont like contracts,
> Dont worry i think i memorized every phone at&t has to offer since i worked there for a year,
> 
> And i cant get cheap ones here too,
> ...

Click to collapse



well i have an htc amaze unlocked soffed for sale. lol.. works on att.

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> 9mm. Not too close, not too far. Does the job.

Click to collapse



I don't care who you are, that right there was funny

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



flastnoles11 said:


> I don't care who you are, that right there was funny
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Awww dawg,
> Thats way cute,
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try HTC Explorer 

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Try HTC Explorer
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



That has only 600 mhz(armv7) processor. The phone he currently owns has 832 mhz(armv6). Only thing in expolorer is good than galaxy y is arm v7 and it uses qualcomm scorpion processor. Sgy sucks with arm v6 and broadcom.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> I dont like contracts,
> Dont worry i think i memorized every phone at&t has to offer since i worked there for a year,
> 
> And i cant get cheap ones here too,
> ...

Click to collapse



htc amaze is a dual core 1.5 ghz phone lol..

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



SpiritFyre said:


> well i have an htc amaze unlocked soffed for sale. lol.. works on att.
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



I'm in the philippines?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




Apex said:


> 9mm. Not too close, not too far. Does the job.

Click to collapse



Hi muffin lord,

No thanx,
i prefer shotguns,
Makes me look badarse infront all dem women


--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Try HTC Explorer
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



That is a low-end device maam,
I want a mid-high device

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> htc amaze is a dual core 1.5 ghz phone lol..
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



The cheapes amaze i can get here is $260 brandnew,

Dont be surprised,
Phones are gaddam expensive here,
Prolly $50-$200 more than their US price

Handle the shipping and send me discount then we'll talk 

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> That has only 600 mhz(armv7) processor. The phone he currently owns has 832 mhz(armv6). Only thing in expolorer is good than galaxy y is arm v7 and it uses qualcomm scorpion processor. Sgy sucks with arm v6 and broadcom.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pico already got cm10.1 :sly: and kernel version 3+:sly: and we are still stuck on touchwiz based custom roms :sly: 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> Pico already got cm10.1 :sly: and kernel version 3+:sly: and we are still stuck on touchwiz based custom roms :sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Blame broadcom,
And tell them to suck my duck

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Let's throw potato on them

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> The cheapes amaze i can get here is $260 brandnew,
> 
> Dont be surprised,
> Phones are gaddam expensive here,
> ...

Click to collapse



ill pm you

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> Let's throw potato on them
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> ill pm you
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



cool,
i'll be waiting

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> ill pm you
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



cool,
i'll be waiting

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> ill pm you
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



cool,
i'll be waiting

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> http://me="Gray"]--------------------------------------------------------------
> [i]By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy[/i]
> [size="1"]Complaints will be trolled accordingly[/size][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Tapatalk fail at dn01.
It was a big fail on me yesterday.

__________________________________________
*Even If I cant fly, I can fall with style*


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Anybody here? Happy Easter, btw!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Anybody here? Happy Easter, btw!

Click to collapse



happy Easter lady man 

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> happy Easter lady man
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



Lol lady man xD

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## roofrider (Mar 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> happy Easter lady man
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



S2 still kicks ass!!


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hey look guys, roofrider is awake...


----------



## Deadly (Mar 31, 2013)

roofrider said:


> S2 still kicks ass!!

Click to collapse



I was staying away from you .. you back to normal:silly:


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

Guys check out my new boootaniation!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2214641


----------



## roofrider (Mar 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey look guys, roofrider is awake...

Click to collapse



That, i am.



Deadly. said:


> I was staying away from you .. you back to normal:silly:

Click to collapse



Lol yea.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> That, i am.
> 
> 
> Lol yea.

Click to collapse



Ohai roofrider

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## roofrider (Mar 31, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Ohai roofrider
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



Hi!
You got any siblings?


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Hi!
> You got any siblings?

Click to collapse



No, but i call my nanny a sibling

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Deadly (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Hi!
> You got any siblings?

Click to collapse



Hmm.. so you are not back to normal after all.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Hi!
> You got any siblings?

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly: Creeper!


----------



## roofrider (Mar 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hmm.. so you are not back to normal after all..

Click to collapse



Dood! You are broken!

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> :sly::sly::sly: Creeper!

Click to collapse



 Says Itchygo


----------



## Deadly (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> Dood! You are broken!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uummmm.... 

Come again? 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Mar 31, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Uummmm....
> 
> Come again?

Click to collapse



Your place?  I thought you had a thing going on with Sleepy.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Lmfao

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Seriously?!


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Happy Easter people


----------



## -Scratchy- (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Seriously?!

Click to collapse



Yep its a new logo.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



deathnotice01 said:


> Awww dawg,
> Thats way cute,

Click to collapse



Thanks



Apex said:


> I'll contact the GB regarding your pledge. I don't see any reason currently to turn you away.
> +1 Wolfgang.

Click to collapse



Thanks lol.

And, who wants more pics? Took em for you guys.








Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 31, 2013)

@Wolf, cute baby is cute


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> @Wolf, cute baby is cute

Click to collapse



Thanks mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 31, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOORRRRRIIIIINNNGG!!!!!!!!


Cute pup, wolf.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Happy Easter everyone. 

@pup awwwwwwwww 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Does the Death_Sinker has taken pledge¿?


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Afternoon muffins 

_     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
- Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse



Afternon jug.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> _     "I don't know anything about music. In my line you don't have to."
> - Elvis Presley (1935-1977) _

Click to collapse



Afternoon cupcake

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



technosavie said:


> Does the Death_Sinker has taken pledge¿?

Click to collapse



Who be the Death_Sinker u speak of?

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

Updated the OP to reflect current Pledges. If I've missed anyone, please PM me. Also, Congrats to SpiritFyre, you are now an official member and may 'un-muffin'. Welcome to the House, brother! 

One last thing, elections are to be held this week for the new term of Chapter Officers. I need *Private Messages* (PM'd) nominations for positions and candidates. I can't keep up with the sifting through posts as easily as with PMs.

We need to make certain that everyone eligible and interested in holding positions are accounted for, along with every position having a candidate (or more) running for each. If nominations aren't made for certain positions, the Governing Body will assign a Member to the position. 

That is all for now, carry on...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Congrats spiritfire sir 

How can we see the tot's guys? YouTube? Which one did u do spiritfire I hope the eggs as I wanna see that one. Only one more day as a muffin for me I might tape my tot tonight for u guys just to get it over with.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Congrats spiritfire sir
> 
> How can we see the tot's guys? YouTube? Which one did u do spiritfire I hope the eggs as I wanna see that one. Only one more day as a muffin for me I might tape my tot tonight for u guys just to get it over with.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He hasn't done a TOT yet afaik
And ya, in YT. PM apex to get the account details. We haven't seen a TOT for a long time...Quickkk


----------



## roofrider (Mar 31, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He hasn't done a TOT yet afaik
> And ya, in YT. PM apex to get the account details. We haven't seen a TOT for a long time...Quickkk

Click to collapse



And your tot?? Or are you exempted?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



roofrider said:


> And your tot?? Or are you exempted?

Click to collapse



Not necessary for GB members


----------



## roofrider (Mar 31, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Not necessary for GB members

Click to collapse



Sh!t!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> He hasn't done a TOT yet afaik
> And ya, in YT. PM apex to get the account details. We haven't seen a TOT for a long time...Quickkk

Click to collapse



Well if I do it today it will be later as I'm having to do the family thing with 2 families ugh. But imma do it today or tomorrow cause when Tuesday gets here I wanna do it the right way. My kitteh avatar is peeking out sir. The kitteh says he isn't happy coming second sir.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

Who here likes Bridgit Mendler, and I mean *like, alot*?


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Who here likes Bridgit Mendler, and I mean *like, alot*?

Click to collapse



Who? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> He hasn't done a TOT yet afaik
> And ya, in YT. PM apex to get the account details. We haven't seen a TOT for a long time...Quickkk

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^THIS

I've been pointing out that GB have been lapse in enforcing the TOT's for a long time 


Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Who?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Somehow, all the ToTs uploaded to the chi.delta.alpha YouTube Channel have been deleted by someone. Not to worry, I changed the password and added securities to the page. And I will be implementing new changes to how future videos will be added.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Who here likes Bridgit Mendler, and I mean *like, alot*?

Click to collapse



She's beautiful sir :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Who be the Death_Sinker u speak of?
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Another Galaxy Y thread guy. Hangs around here quite often.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well if I do it today it will be later as I'm having to do the family thing with 2 families ugh. But imma do it today or tomorrow cause when Tuesday gets here I wanna do it the right way. My kitteh avatar is peeking out sir. The kitteh says he isn't happy coming second sir.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Trolololol
And dont call me sir, you are 2x my age







Apex said:


> Who here likes Bridgit Mendler, and I mean *like, alot*?

Click to collapse



Who's that again? 





Apex said:


> Somehow, all the ToTs uploaded to the chi.delta.alpha YouTube Channel have been deleted by someone. Not to worry, I changed the password and added securities to the page. And I will be implementing new changes to how future videos will be added.

Click to collapse



Who could do such a cruel thing as deleting mini 9gag


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



gadgetroid said:


> Another Galaxy Y thread guy. Hangs around here quite often.

Click to collapse



I've never seen him in this thread. 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Trolololol
> And dont call me sir, you are 2x my age

Click to collapse



Oh I'm gonna do a tot trust me. Unlike the majority of the either people who have pledged 

Yea I'll be glad when this sir thing is over. I can't ever remember who has told me not to call them sir. Maybe we need a list in the op of people that don't want to be called sir since about half do and half don't.

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> ^^^^^^^^THIS
> 
> I've been pointing out that GB have been lapse in enforcing the TOT's for a long time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cultural differences, thats why

Somethings might not be acceptable in some parts of the society. We can't be responsible if someone goes to prison for being a public nuisance. 
All other rules have been strictly maintained and ensured they are followed by the GB. 

At least, I am at a loss myself and hence don't force people to do TOTs unless they are fine with it themselves


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Delete please (stupid tapatalk)

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I've never seen him in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay :high-five:


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Cultural differences, thats why
> 
> Somethings might not be acceptable in some parts of the society. We can't be responsible if someone goes to prison for being a public nuisance.
> All other rules have been strictly maintained and ensured they are followed by the GB.
> ...

Click to collapse



The onion is neither culturally or legally unacceptable in any country as far as i know, unless the VAS (vegetable appreciation society) has a hold over anyone 

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Cultural differences, thats why
> 
> Somethings might not be acceptable in some parts of the society. We can't be responsible if someone goes to prison for being a public nuisance.
> All other rules have been strictly maintained and ensured they are followed by the GB.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh now that makes sense. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> The onion is neither culturally or legally unacceptable in any country as far as i know, unless the VAS (vegetable appreciation society) has a hold over anyone
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes, but we can't exactly tell someone "Eat an onion you piece of sht NAO" 
At least for me, this is the reason. We haven't had much discussions relating to TOTs


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> The onion is neither culturally or legally unacceptable in any country as far as i know, unless the VAS (vegetable appreciation society) has a hold over anyone
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



OK, cupcake.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Prawesome said:


> Yes, but we can't exactly tell someone "Eat an onion you piece of sht NAO"
> At least for me, this is the reason. We haven't had much discussions relating to TOTs

Click to collapse



Maybe not, i was just making a point 

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> OK, cupcake.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh..... Mr i tell girls I'm a doctor so they will strip and get behind the curtain for me 

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



jugg1es said:


> Maybe not, i was just making a point
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatever you say, cupcake. 

BTW, I made an "I'm bored" thread...
Lets see if you can entertain me, brothers. :sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> Who here likes Bridgit Mendler, and I mean *like, alot*?

Click to collapse



Isn't she like, 20?


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> Isn't she like, 20?

Click to collapse



I'm fairly confident I know who deleted the ToTs, and needless to say, I'm pisssed.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> I'm fairly confident I know who deleted the ToTs, and needless to say, I'm pisssed.

Click to collapse



Say what? :what:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'm fairly confident I know who deleted the ToTs, and needless to say, I'm pisssed.

Click to collapse



So, here's the story. I went to log into the chi.delta.alpha YouTube channel I made for the uploading and sharing of the ToTs, when I found I could no longer access the channel. So, I requested a new password, and once I reset it I saw that someone had deleted the ToTs that were uploaded by the 5 people who had done so. This person also changed the password, but I have since changed the securities associated with the page. 

Now, I can safely rule out 2 of those 5 people who had access to the account, and the other two rarely even post here. I'd like some honesty here, or via PM directed toward me about what happened. Someone knows what they have done, and it's time to come forward and own up to this. Not only am I disappointed over why someone would go to such measures just to try and exact some kind of revenge or justice or otherwise, but I am upset that they'd have such disregard for the other Members here. 

So, speak up and I'll address it with the individual. If not, I'll be forced to reckon my own deliberating and it will be far more unpleasant than if this can simply be worked out as adults here.

I'm Waiting...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Apex said:


> So, here's the story. I went to log into the chi.delta.alpha YouTube channel I made for the uploading and sharing of the ToTs, when I found I could no longer access the channel. So, I requested a new password, and once I reset it I saw that someone had deleted the ToTs that were uploaded by the 5 people who had done so. This person also changed the password, but I have since changed the securities associated with the page.
> 
> Now, I can safely rule out 2 of those 5 people who had access to the account, and the other two rarely even post here. I'd like some honesty here, or via PM directed toward me about what happened. Someone knows what they have done, and it's time to come forward and own up to this. Not only am I disappointed over why someone would go to such measures just to try and exact some kind of revenge or justice or otherwise, but I am upset that they'd have such disregard for the other Members here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And to the person in question reading this, keep in mind that we all but know who you are. We've worked out several different scenarios under several conditions and we're certain we know who the culprit is. I suggest you come forward, by PM if not publicly, before we're forced to take action. This not only settles our doubt but also increases our inclination to show mercy, if at all. Ask Joseph. He knows how we appreciated his owning up

Do NOT force our hand. Things can get real ugly real quick and you can expect to be Meph'd 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 31, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meph'd
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:good::good::highfive::highfive:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Quasimodem said:


> :good::good::highfive::highfive:

Click to collapse





I just coined a verb, methinks




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ronnie498 (Mar 31, 2013)

Apex said:


> Who here likes Bridgit Mendler, and I mean like, alot?

Click to collapse



Here's a pic for those who don't know who she is


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



QuantumFoam said:


> And to the person in question reading this, keep in mind that we all but know who you are. We've worked out several different scenarios under several conditions and we're certain we know who the culprit is. I suggest you come forward, by PM if not publicly, before we're forced to take action. This not only settles our doubt but also increases our inclination to show mercy, if at all. Ask Joseph. He knows how we appreciated his owning up
> 
> Do NOT force our hand. Things can get real ugly real quick and you can expect to be Meph'd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hopy poopoo sirs O.O

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

I can't think how this could be anything but malicious :-/ kinda sad to know we can't trust each other.. 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

We don't all have to re upload our tots, do we? I'm not sure I still have mine 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

Thread killing spree! 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

Thread killing spree! 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

Thread killing spree! 

Irregardless,


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Tezlastorme said:


> I can't think how this could be anything but malicious :-/ kinda sad to know we can't trust each other..
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



It's not that we can't trust each other, it's one person who did this. It's being handled, or will be that is. 

I'll give 24 hours for reconciliation to happen. If nothing is admitted to, myself along with the GB will take our own action based on our assessment and suspicions of the situation. 

24 hours. 

Still waiting...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Wow. I can't believe somebody did that, but I'm very positive I know who you guys suspect. 99.99% sure. I highly suggest confessing, before getting yourself too far into this situation. Please just do it. There's no other way to get out of it.


----------



## havoc1310 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

This is absolutely ridiculous. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DanceOff (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*

Hi frat 

Sent.....just sent


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



havoc1310 said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:what::what::what: And you are?...


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



Ichigo said:


> :what::what::what: And you are?...

Click to collapse



He's a cop, lady dude.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] No Shoes. No Shirt. NO DICE!*



havoc1310 said:


> This is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ohhhh a skyrocket. What color? I just sold mine  but it was just collecting dust.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

British people call a remote control a smibbly bibbly, and a popsicle a cold on the cob. :laughing:
Lol, you guys are drunk!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> British people call a remote control a smibbly bibbly, and a popsicle a cold on the cob. :laughing:
> Lol, you guys are drunk!

Click to collapse



That is so not true 

Irregardless,


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> British people call a remote control a smibbly bibbly, and a popsicle a cold on the cob. :laughing:
> Lol, you guys are drunk!

Click to collapse



Says the lady dude who drank 3 Smirnoff Ice and got sh¡t tanked...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Says the lady dude who drank 3 Smirnoff Ice and got sh¡t tanked...

Click to collapse



How in the hell? My fiancé can drink a 6 pack of those and be sober sir. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Says the lady dude who drank 3 Smirnoff Ice and got sh¡t tanked...

Click to collapse



What the heck is Smirnoff Ice?!


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> What the heck is Smirnoff Ice?!

Click to collapse



Pop

_   "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> Pop
> 
> _   "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _

Click to collapse



Say what? 

Irregardless,


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> Pop
> 
> _   "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _

Click to collapse



Ah, ok.







Tezlastorme said:


> Say what?
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



a.k.a Soda, or in British terms, Fizzy Drinks


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhh that pop.. I thought he was just saying pop (as you do) 

Irregardless,


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> Pop
> 
> _   "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39786800


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> :sly::sly::sly: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39786800

Click to collapse



I noticed that too lol

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

That was in skyfall wasn't it? 

Irregardless,


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> 
> a.k.a Soda, or in British terms, Fizzy Drinks

Click to collapse









http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=U1Nkvs3Bgpo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=U1Nkvs3Bgpo

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Updated the OP to reflect current Pledges. If I've missed anyone, please PM me. Also, Congrats to SpiritFyre, you are now an official member and may 'un-muffin'. Welcome to the House, brother!
> 
> One last thing, elections are to be held this week for the new term of Chapter Officers. I need *Private Messages* (PM'd) nominations for positions and candidates. I can't keep up with the sifting through posts as easily as with PMs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



zomg.. lol im still gonna make a tot lol .... and yay no more sirs  

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Who here likes Bridgit Mendler, and I mean *like, alot*?

Click to collapse



You mean the Disney one?







Apex said:


> So, here's the story. I went to log into the chi.delta.alpha YouTube channel I made for the uploading and sharing of the ToTs, when I found I could no longer access the channel. So, I requested a new password, and once I reset it I saw that someone had deleted the ToTs that were uploaded by the 5 people who had done so. This person also changed the password, but I have since changed the securities associated with the page.
> 
> Now, I can safely rule out 2 of those 5 people who had access to the account, and the other two rarely even post here. I'd like some honesty here, or via PM directed toward me about what happened. Someone knows what they have done, and it's time to come forward and own up to this. Not only am I disappointed over why someone would go to such measures just to try and exact some kind of revenge or justice or otherwise, but I am upset that they'd have such disregard for the other Members here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. May I know via PM who the suspect is?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> You mean the Disney one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's no need in involving others just yet. If/when the suspect comes forward, discretion will be still used in this situation. If the individual chooses the cowardly way out, I'll release the name of the suspected individual, along with a permanent ban of the individual from this House, and a call for all Members and Pledges to add said individual to their 'ignored list'.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> There's no need in involving others just yet. If/when the suspect comes forward, discretion will be still used in this situation. If the individual chooses the cowardly way out, I'll release the name of the suspected individual, along with a permanent ban of the individual from this House, and a call for all Members and Pledges to add said individual to their 'ignored list'.

Click to collapse



Understood.
And, may I know what the GB has said about my 1 week analysis?

Also, again, the Disney one?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

Guys I need advice. I have one week ahead of me, and, in that time, should I learn Java, C, or Python? Suggestions please? I might go with Java AND C. I've always wanted to be an RC or something.

Perhaps now is my time to shine.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Understood.
> And, may I know what the GB has said about my 1 week analysis?
> 
> Also, again, the Disney one?
> ...

Click to collapse



You're in the clear. You've proven to have exemplified the type of character were looking for here, so no need to sweat it. 

As for that girl, I've no idea who she is. I only know that the last good bit of viewing history from the Fraternity's YouTube channel was littered with videos of her after sifting through the page once I discovered someone had deleted all the uploaded ToTs.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Understood.
> And, may I know what the GB has said about my 1 week analysis?
> 
> Also, again, the Disney one?
> ...

Click to collapse



Very awesome

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Understood.
> And, may I know what the GB has said about my 1 week analysis?
> 
> Also, again, the Disney one?
> ...

Click to collapse



Java would be best to start out.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> Java would be best to start out.

Click to collapse



I agree

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Someone should DoS the MF'er, unless there was good explanation.

Also, Sir Juggles, I sported an Eldredge knot in my tie for Easter today.  It was awesome.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Understood.
> And, may I know what the GB has said about my 1 week analysis?
> 
> Also, again, the Disney one?
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's your first programming language, go for java. C is the same syntax but quite a bit harder. Java has good documentation/tutorials and is a useful language. 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

Night all 

Irregardless,

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

Night all 

Irregardless,


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Understood.
> And, may I know what the GB has said about my 1 week analysis?
> 
> Also, again, the Disney one?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you pick java when you start, drop me a pm i might have something for. Let me know what you decide and when you start. 







jRi0T68 said:


> Someone should DoS the MF'er, unless there was good explanation.
> 
> Also, Sir Juggles, I sported an Eldredge knot in my tie for Easter today.  It was awesome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pics? Glad you mastered it, did you manage to use your standard tie or did you buy another? 

_   "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> You're in the clear. You've proven to have exemplified the type of character were looking for here, so no need to sweat it.
> 
> As for that girl, I've no idea who she is. I only know that the last good bit of viewing history from the Fraternity's YouTube channel was littered with videos of her after sifting through the page once I discovered someone had deleted all the uploaded ToTs.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. Does this mean i can skip my analysis?

Also, that chick is a main character in the Disney show Good Luck Charlie. My sister watches it. So, the suspect is probably younger one. My theory is that their younger sibling may have been using their PC. May i have a screenshot of the viewing history?







Tezlastorme said:


> If it's your first programming language, go for java. C is the same syntax but quite a bit harder. Java has good documentation/tutorials and is a useful language.
> 
> Irregardless,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> If you pick java when you start, drop me a pm i might have something for. Let me know what you decide and when you start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall, jugg. As long as it doesn't involve snipping lol.

Guys, imma go for Java. Now, where shall I learn it from?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks man. Does this mean i can skip my analysis?
> 
> Also, that chick is a main character in the Disney show Good Luck Charlie. My sister watches it. So, the suspect is probably younger one. My theory is that their younger sibling may have been using their PC. May i have a screenshot of the viewing history?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you trying to learn on your own or are you going to be learning it somewhere 

_   "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks man. Does this mean i can skip my analysis?
> 
> Also, that chick is a main character in the Disney show Good Luck Charlie. My sister watches it. So, the suspect is probably younger one. My theory is that their younger sibling may have been using their PC. May i have a screenshot of the viewing history?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thenewboston  Check out his videos. He has tons of them, and he explains very well.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> If you pick java when you start, drop me a pm i might have something for. Let me know what you decide and when you start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No pics. It was pretty thin, belonged to my wife's grandpa.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> He's a cop, lady dude.

Click to collapse



Means that there are 2 of us in here


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks man. Does this mean i can skip my analysis?
> 
> Also, that chick is a main character in the Disney show Good Luck Charlie. My sister watches it. So, the suspect is probably younger one. My theory is that their younger sibling may have been using their PC. May i have a screenshot of the viewing history?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check pm

_   "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> Are you trying to learn on your own or are you going to be learning it somewhere
> 
> _   "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _

Click to collapse



My own. 







Ichigo said:


> thenewboston  Check out his videos. He has tons of them, and he explains very well.

Click to collapse



Heard of that guy.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> Check pm
> 
> _   "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _

Click to collapse



Ivwant to learn coding too xD

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SpiritFyre said:


> Ivwant to learn coding too xD
> 
> *Stinging you with an amazing viper*

Click to collapse



What do you want to learn

_   "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Happy Easter everyone who cares and who don't.

Sleepy, that 10 yo cognac is almost gone  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



undercover said:


> Happy Easter everyone who cares and who don't.
> 
> Sleepy, that 10 yo cognac is almost gone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm pagan

Where's my bottle? 

_   "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> I'm pagan
> 
> Where's my bottle?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Come here and I'll let you smell it.

And talking of pagans. IMHO god system there makes more sense.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

i shall not state my beliefs lol

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

To make my life worse, when I went to look up something on my phone, I had spontaneously lost all data on my internal SD. Not even so much as a DCIM folder exists.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

Yes, I'm about to call my phone a total loss.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> You're in the clear. You've proven to have exemplified the type of character were looking for here, so no need to sweat it.
> 
> As for that girl, I've no idea who she is. I only know that the last good bit of viewing history from the Fraternity's YouTube channel was littered with videos of her after sifting through the page once I discovered someone had deleted all the uploaded ToTs.

Click to collapse



Hey Apex, Can I be excused off ToT? My mom doesnt want my face on YouTube.







Ichigo said:


> Java would be best to start out.

Click to collapse



Agreed, Its also used in Android Apps.

.Good morning frat.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## werked (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hey Apex, Can I be excused off ToT? My mom doesnt want my face on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wear a mask. Win. :thumbup:


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



werked said:


> Wear a mask. Win. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



rofl


*S 





jugg1es said:


> What do you want to learn
> 
> _   "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _

Click to collapse



well ill start with the java and work my way up. and thank you btw... im atarting the reading tomarrow

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## veeman (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SpiritFyre said:


> rofl
> 
> 
> *S
> ...

Click to collapse



Start with assembly.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Love the new thread title  muhaaahaaahaa 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Love the new thread title  muhaaahaaahaa
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah read a few pages back so youll know why 

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Yeah read a few pages back so youll know why
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



Oh I know why I read every post 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh I know why I read every post
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I sure hope that jerk owns up 

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

What's happening guys, gals as and ichigo?

Good Morning all.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> I sure hope that jerk owns up
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



Yea I agree. The whole thing that I was attracted to about this thread was the brother/sisterhood of it. Whomever it is and I got a good idea obviously has no sense of this. Sad really but that's this crappy earth we live on. Always a bad apple in every bunch. 

How are u doing tonight sammy? So u are gonna pledge?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




[Bruce Wayne] said:


> What's happening guys, gals as and ichigo?
> 
> Good Morning all.:beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Morning 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea I agree. The whole thing that I was attracted to about this thread was the brother/sisterhood of it. Whomever it is and I got a good idea obviously has no sense of this. Sad really but that's this crappy earth we live on. Always a bad apple in every bunch.
> 
> How are u doing tonight sammy? So u are gonna pledge?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im already member, I was called OptimusLove back then. Will request OP update.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Im already member, I was called OptimusLove back then. Will request OP update.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh OK I was confused I'm sorry. In saw u asking apex to not have to do the tot. Sorry bout that ma'am 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> What's happening guys, gals as and ichigo?
> 
> Good Morning all.:beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



awesome 

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## Stereo8 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

april fools! 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Stereo8 said:


> april fools!
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



*picks up a rotten trout and smacks u with it...* the jokes on u" xD

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## Stereo8 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

It's 6:30 here,  I Already set up all the pranks. I removed all ee had in our bathroom, food colored the milk, used nail polish on the soap, hided my brother's backpack... I'm seriously mad. 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 1, 2013)

1st day in operations,
free internet with no intrusions.

sup guys?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



deathnotice01 said:


> 1st day in operations,
> free internet with no intrusions.
> 
> sup guys?

Click to collapse



Nice sir..
Speeds?


*Even if I can't fly, I can fall with Style*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Lol this is so cool 
http://s1.directupload.net/images/130401/ginsxzaf.png

I always wondered how everyone takes these types of screenshots. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (Apr 1, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol this is so cool
> http://s1.directupload.net/images/130401/ginsxzaf.png
> 
> I always wondered how everyone takes these types of screenshots.
> ...

Click to collapse



They photoshop it afaik. PSD templates are available for every phone, like this one for s3 http://dribbble.com/shots/710269-Galaxy-S-III-White-Black-PSD-Template


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> They photoshop it afaik.

Click to collapse



Nope. It's an app called screen maker from the play store. Paid version. :beer:

That's my homescreen with vapor ice icons and holo launcher hd. Running slim bean 2.5 build. Haven't updated yet. Everything's been great for me on this build. 

On another note, how/what is everyone doing?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Nope. It's an app called screen maker from the play store. Paid version. :beer:
> 
> That's my homescreen with vapor ice icons and holo launcher hd. Running slim bean 2.5 build. Haven't updated yet. Everything's been great for me on this build.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yeah. I like it :thumbup:
Also, not much. What you up to?




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Hell yeah. I like it :thumbup:
> Also, not much. What you up to?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell I'm just sitting around the house. Messing with my phone mostly. Trying to find some nice apps and whatnot. Someone told me about screen maker, and when I downloaded it, I was like "sh;t dude, I've been looking for this for over a year" 

I'm too proud to ask for help with such things because I know eventually, I'll find what I'm looking for. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I'm just sitting around the house. Messing with my phone mostly. Trying to find some nice apps and whatnot. Someone told me about screen maker, and when I downloaded it, I was like "sh;t dude, I've been looking for this for over a year"
> 
> I'm too proud to ask for help with such things because I know eventually, I'll find what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I can relate. Almost too well




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Lol. I can relate. Almost too well
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yea. 
You been playing Ingress lately?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been searching around for a good paid app lately, but all I end up doing is read the stuff, then not buy anything...  Think I've bought just about everything I use so far...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea.
> You been playing Ingress lately?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Trying to. Too few portals where I live + Laziness + other ****
Just made L5




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Hello Axis  

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Quasimodem said:


> I've been searching around for a good paid app lately, but all I end up doing is read the stuff, then not buy anything...  Think I've bought just about everything I use so far...

Click to collapse



I buy the majority of apps I use as well. :thumbup::thumbup:
Gotta support my devs 






QuantumFoam said:


> Trying to. Too few portals where I live + Laziness + other ****
> Just made L5
> 
> Awesome. At least you hit 5. Once you hit 8, you'll be bored. At least I was
> ...

Click to collapse




Enjoy the ride to 8 my friend. Once you're there, it gets boring. At least for me it has. 





SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hello Axis
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



Hello, what's up, hey, hi, how ya doin' 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I buy the majority of apps I use as well. :thumbup::thumbup:
> Gotta support my devs
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just doin' ok.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Just doin' ok.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



Ok is better than crappy, eh?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 1, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I buy the majority of apps I use as well. :thumbup::thumbup:
> Gotta support my devs
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To me having the market link for automatic restore is important...  That alone is worth the little bit of money to me...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

@QF: These are just the L4-L8 portals in this area. 
I never run out of portals to tag 

Just submit submit submit. They're pushing portals left and right lately. 10 new portals just went live a couple of days ago in my area alone. 





*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------




Quasimodem said:


> To me having the market link for automatic restore is important...  That alone is worth the little bit of money to me...

Click to collapse



I know exactly what you mean man. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Awww  Only 4.3

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Awww  Only 4.3
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



What is that?
Which app?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> @QF: These are just the L4-L8 portals in this area.
> I never run out of portals to tag
> 
> Just submit submit submit. They're pushing portals left and right lately. 10 new portals just went live a couple of days ago in my area alone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, geotagging on my Blade didn't work. But since I got the Nexus, I've submitted ~75 portals 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Well, geotagging on my Blade didn't work. But since I got the Nexus, I've submitted ~75 portals
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yea brother :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbZ68rZ5nhc&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

That's crazy. Kind of like the movie The Sorcerer's Apprentice Lol. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Yo, yuse Guise.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> That's crazy. Kind of like the movie The Sorcerer's Apprentice Lol.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



That's pure awesomeness :thumbup:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jRi0T68 said:


> To make my life worse, when I went to look up something on my phone, I had spontaneously lost all data on my internal SD. Not even so much as a DCIM folder exists.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------
> 
> Yes, I'm about to call my phone a total loss.

Click to collapse



Crap man. How'd that happen? Use recuva.







SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hey Apex, Can I be excused off ToT? My mom doesnt want my face on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do the phone call or something then.








Axis_Drummer said:


> Nope. It's an app called screen maker from the play store. Paid version. :beer:
> 
> That's my homescreen with vapor ice icons and holo launcher hd. Running slim bean 2.5 build. Haven't updated yet. Everything's been great for me on this build.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which S3 do you have?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Crap man. How'd that happen? Use recuva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AT&T pebble blue. 

@everyone, give me your thoughts on multi window ROMs.. I see it's working in many TW based ROMs. Anyone tried it yet?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> AT&T pebble blue.
> 
> @everyone, give me your thoughts on multi window ROMs.. I see it's working in many TW based ROMs. Anyone tried it yet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the pebble blue Intl.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I have the pebble blue Intl.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have no need for quad core 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I have no need for quad core
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



But the more cores the better damnit sir 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> I have no need for quad core
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Lol. I love this Intl though. So, how's it hanging? 
*please don't make a testicle joke XD*

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> But the more cores the better damnit sir
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha I hear you. It depends on the user really. I'm just above the average user I'd say. Dual Core is perfect for what I use my phone for. 






Wolf Pup said:


> Lol. I love this Intl though. So, how's it hanging?
> *please don't make a testicle joke XD*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Everything's good. Just sitting here thinking about flashing the AxisM ROM(GalaxyMOD) with multi window. Looks interesting. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha I hear you. It depends on the user really. I'm just above the average user I'd say. Dual Core is perfect for what I use my phone for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gotta say that i love mu international pebble blue 

_   "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> Gotta say that i love mu international pebble blue
> 
> _   "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)  _

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:
I like my US variant just fine. Nexus 4 will be my quad core device. Should have one soon. 

Hopefully..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Elections. 

Candidates. 

PM me.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Axis_Drummer said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> I like my US variant just fine. Nexus 4 will be my quad core device. Should have one soon.
> 
> Hopefully..
> ...

Click to collapse



i kinda want that the s4 or xperia z xD

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SpiritFyre said:


> i kinda want that the s4 or xperia z xD
> 
> *Stinging you with an amazing viper*

Click to collapse



Why not the optimus G? It's basically an n4

_ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
- Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 1, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> i kinda want that the s4 or xperia z xD
> 
> *Stinging you with an amazing viper*

Click to collapse



i want a cookie and an internet 

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

just looked at the subsequent pages,

guess grumpy queefy is mad,
and also everyone else,

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------

just looked at the subsequent pages,

guess grumpy queefy is mad,
and also everyone else,

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

just looked at the subsequent pages,

guess grumpy queefy is mad,
and also everyone else,

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

the XDA browser is now acting retarded, before the app now the browser,

or maybe,....

just maybe...

i'm retareded?

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------

the XDA browser is now acting retarded, before the app now the browser,

or maybe,....

just maybe...

i'm retareded?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



deathnotice01 said:


> i want a cookie and an internet
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




thats alot of subsequent pages



jugg1es said:


> Why not the optimus G? It's basically an n4
> 
> _ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
> - Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _

Click to collapse



because to be honest i dont like optimus$s

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 1, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> thats alot of subsequent pages
> 
> 
> because to be honest i dont like optimus$s
> ...

Click to collapse



good thing i was not one of the suspects,

i'd never do such horrible thing,

i also don't have a youtube account,
i did but well, i forgot my username


----------



## Apex (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Im already member, I was called OptimusLove back then. Will request OP update.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



Updated.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Updated.

Click to collapse



Thanks.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Dude... What just happened?
Why is Gli locked?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Dude... What just happened?
> Why is Gli locked?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Notice that it's April 1st 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## prototype7 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Dude... What just happened?
> Why is Gli locked?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We're closing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



UndisputedGuy said:


> Notice that it's April 1st
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Mmm yeah...
Forgot that. :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



prototype7 said:


> We're closing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Er....Why?
Or is it an April fool's joke?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Prawesome said:


> Er....Why?
> Or is it an April fool's joke?

Click to collapse



If it is, it's not that funny.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

So today's opposite day?

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

i hope not i just subscribed to it

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



deathnotice01 said:


> So today's opposite day?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



Whats opposite day?

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Whats opposite day?
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



The day of the opposite

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## ppero196 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Hello folks!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



ppero196 said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hiyas

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Hello muffins.

We have come to eat your world.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jaseglenn4 said:


> Hello muffins.
> 
> We have come to eat your world.

Click to collapse



You wish, cupcake. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You wish, cupcake.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We have no home so we'll squat here. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



undercover said:


> We have no home so we'll squat here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You'll have to go undercover as a muffin, cupcake. 

And that thread was my home too... My vacation home, but still... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 1, 2013)

Requesting permission to 'GTFO' the mafia.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



undercover said:


> We have no home so we'll squat here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sounds good to me 

_ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
- Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Requesting permission to 'GTFO' the mafia.

Click to collapse



Permission granted.
Terminate with extreme prejudice. 
Kill them with fyre! 







Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sounds good to me

Click to collapse




undercover said:


> We have no home so we'll squat here.

Click to collapse





jaseglenn4 said:


> Hello muffins.
> We have come to eat your world.

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Fail pic?


----------



## roofrider (Apr 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Fail pic?

Click to collapse



Really? Sh!t!!
Someone else has to confirm. :banghead:


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Requesting permission to 'GTFO' the mafia.

Click to collapse



Y u wanna do that

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Forum Runner


----------



## roofrider (Apr 1, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Y u wanna do that

Click to collapse



For fun 'course!

Also,





---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

Wow! No one seems to be around.
I don't want to be the thread killer.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Somehow, all the ToTs uploaded to the chi.delta.alpha YouTube Channel have been deleted by someone. Not to worry, I changed the password and added securities to the page. And I will be implementing new changes to how future videos will be added.

Click to collapse



I guess many have a good idea who it is.. and I have fail safe idea to make sure this doesn't happen again.. gtalk? 




Prawesome said:


> Yes, but we can't exactly tell someone "Eat an onion you piece of sht NAO"
> At least for me, this is the reason. We haven't had much discussions relating to TOTs

Click to collapse



we did had a lengthy discussion on this.. and there are posts about this..
vvvvvvvvvvvv





Apex said:


> Deadly. said:
> 
> 
> > Ohai axis, apex, Jessica..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse







Tezlastorme said:


> I can't think how this could be anything but malicious :-/ kinda sad to know we can't trust each other..
> 
> Irregardless,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we don't have to do it.. and I do have a low resolution version of those vids on my sdcard.. 




ppero196 said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



you still alive! 

Welcome back




roofrider said:


> Really? Sh!t!!
> Someone else has to confirm. :banghead:

Click to collapse


View attachment 1850844

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Apr 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> View attachment 1850844

Click to collapse



No it's not.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> I guess many have a good idea who it is.. and I have fail safe idea to make sure this doesn't happen again.. gtalk?
> 
> 
> we did had a lengthy discussion on this.. and there are posts about this..
> ...

Click to collapse



aweeeehhhhhh snaaaapp shiiiiiii* just got real

*Stinging you with an amazing viper*


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> No it's not.

Click to collapse



Duh.. its an obvious fail

Links with "%" in it for images won't work.. 

Btw.. sleepy & prawn got fooled
View attachment 1850869


____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 1, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Duh.. its an obvious fail
> 
> Links with "%" in it for images won't work..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heh... juvenile deadly is juvenile.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 1, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> aweeeehhhhhh snaaaapp shiiiiiii* just got real
> 
> *Stinging you with an amazing viper*

Click to collapse



ikr


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Hello
From tomorrow i am in tenth class:sly:






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​[/QUOTE]


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Ohai Prawn, Savie, lurkers...

_||Sent from the unknown abyss_
-.-.-.-.-.-.-
||She has said it, And you said it again.
||Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
||Kik Username: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Ohai Prawn, Savie, lurkers...
> 
> _||Sent from the unknown abyss_
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-
> ...

Click to collapse



where did you see prawn! 

He didn't post in this page ..
He logged off long back..
Oh, hai there..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> where did you see prawn!
> 
> He didn't post in this page ..
> He logged off long back..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hai Deadly. How are you?

_||Sent from the unknown abyss_
-.-.-.-.-.-.-
||She has said it, And you said it again.
||Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
||Kik Username: SweetDevil2k


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Roofrider, we are gtfoproof.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



technosavie said:


> Hello
> From tomorrow i am in tenth class:sly:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

You need to have a look at your tapatalk sig sir. And congrats, Enjoy class 10.







SammyDroidWiz said:


> Ohai Prawn, Savie, lurkers...
> 
> _||Sent from the unknown abyss_
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi..


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Wth? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2216561

_||Sent from the unknown abyss_
-.-.-.-.-.-.-
||She has said it, And you said it again.
||Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
||Kik Username: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Wth? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2216561
> 
> _||Sent from the unknown abyss_
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-
> ...

Click to collapse



What in the world!

The level of noobs standards these days are getting too low:banghead::banghead:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> What in the world!
> 
> The level of noobs standards these days are getting too low:banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ROFLOL

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Roofrider, we are gtfoproof....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse










Ok, enough now.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Wait, why does the Gli get to close! Somebody close our thread too!


----------



## Apex (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> Wait, why does the Gli get to close! Somebody close our thread too!

Click to collapse



Be original, lady dude.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Be original, lady dude.

Click to collapse



Er... Ok. How about somebody delete this thread then.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Er... Ok. How about somebody delete this thread then.

Click to collapse



Or ban you for teh LULZ?


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



M_T_M said:


> Or ban you for teh LULZ?

Click to collapse



Be original now. :sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Original ichigo is unoriginal 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



M_T_M said:


> Or ban you for teh LULZ?

Click to collapse



Dooooeeeetttt naooooo

_ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
- Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> unoriginal ichigo is unoriginal
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FTFY

Also if this thread gets deleted for temporary period.. that would make my post count go 2400+/- less

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> Also if this thread gets deleted for temporary period.. that would make my post count go 2400+/- less
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But I'm completely original. 
And I would loose around 2,400 posts too!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

I would lose 271 posts no where near u guys but considering I've only been here about 2 1/2 weeks that's an 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> But I'm completely original.
> And I would loose around 2,400 posts too!

Click to collapse



but but but.... I thought I was first.. you went to 2473!!:sly:

You maps too much:sly:
I was ahead in first place for so long! :banghead:
Anyway, I would never want to loose these posts or our beloved thread.. 




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I would lose 271 posts no where near u guys but considering I've only been here about 2 1/2 weeks that's an
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ikr

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Also I killed the thread


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> I guess many have a good idea who it is.. and I have fail safe idea to make sure this doesn't happen again.. gtalk?
> 
> 
> we did had a lengthy discussion on this.. and there are posts about this..
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did you get that from?






Deadly. said:


> Duh.. its an obvious fail
> 
> Links with "%" in it for images won't work..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fail 






M_T_M said:


> Or ban you for teh LULZ?

Click to collapse



Doooooo eeettt


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Prawesome said:


> Where did you get that from?
> 
> Fail

Click to collapse



duh
Click on the "originally posted by " lines or the "small arrow" next to it..if you are on pc.. 
RC noobs these days:banghead:

And saying fail after getting fooled

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Apex (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> duh
> Click on the "originally posted by " lines or the "small arrow" next to it..if you are on pc..
> RC noobs these days:banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bubbles, Gtalk! :banghead:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Why teh fck did MTM close my thread for no reason... Wtf man.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Why teh fck did MTM close my thread for no reason... Wtf man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Link? 

_ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
- Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Why teh fck did MTM close my thread for no reason... Wtf man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He always has a reason.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> He always has a reason.

Click to collapse



And sometimes it's for teh lulz.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> Link?
> 
> _ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
> - Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2215666

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Why teh fck did MTM close my thread for no reason... Wtf man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because it deserved to be closed

_ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
- Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

I haz a sad now 

I'm going to my puppy corner. *stumbles off*

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Why teh fck did MTM close my thread for no reason... Wtf man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well actually, I'm sure he had a reason 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## ppero196 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Ok. This thread is fast


Btw when did xda implement censorship? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Well actually, I'm sure he had a reason
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



I've read the rules numerous times. I don't believe my thread was violating anything.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why teh fck did MTM close my thread for no reason... Wtf man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You have an issue with why and how I do things...PM me.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Why teh fck did MTM close my thread for no reason... Wtf man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because there was already a similar thread.. which got locked for very reason you stated in op post.. reason for close.. xda is not a place to make fun of other users.. be it a noob or newbie who asks a tech question.. remember stupid tech question thread? Archer closed it with similar words..

And guys.. I have sent pm's to people who made a TOT till date..

And I officially want to say.. I didn't do it.. and I know who did it ..but we won't discuss it until they get s chance to admit their mistakes.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> Because there was already a similar thread.. which got locked for very reason you stated in op post.. reason for close.. xda is not a place to make fun of other users.. be it a noob or newbie who asks a tech question.. remember stupid tech question thread? Archer closed it with similar words..
> 
> And guys.. I have sent pm's to people who made a TOT till date..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't trying to make fun of noobs on XDA or anything... Idk what you're going on about.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> You have an issue with why and how I do things...PM me.

Click to collapse



I don't have an issue. I would just like to know.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> [snip] ...And guys.. I have sent pm's to people who made a TOT till date..
> 
> And I officially want to say.. I didn't do it.. and I know who did it ..but we won't discuss it until they get s chance to admit their mistakes..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:tank:


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

@Deadly Darn. I though for sure you did it!


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 1, 2013)

...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> Because there was already a similar thread.. which got locked for very reason you stated in op post.. reason for close.. xda is not a place to make fun of other users.. be it a noob or newbie who asks a tech question.. remember stupid tech question thread? Archer closed it with similar words..
> 
> And guys.. I have sent pm's to people who made a TOT till date..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Got PM and not guilty 

Irregardless,


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Quasimodem said:


> May participate in the stoning?

Click to collapse



Methinks you and axis might do the stoning... differently... than the rest of us.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Methinks you and axis might do the stoning... differently... than the rest of us.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



:silly::silly::silly:


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I wasn't trying to make fun of noobs on XDA or anything... Idk what you're going on about.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nvm.. last post about this.. as mtm said.. lets not discuss it mate.. read your op post again.. paragraph where you said idiot.. the whole paragraph gives meaning of what I told.. 




Ichigo said:


> @Deadly Darn. I though for sure you did it!

Click to collapse



ikr I didn't see reason behind saying it out loud.. but then I remembered you.. then I just had to say it

I can't keep you alone in dark when whole world knew

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Haters who wanna stop me in my tracks, I wish you would! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Haters who wanna stop me in my tracks, I wish you would!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't be so butthurt about it, it's just a closed thread...


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Ok, i own up it was me......... 



























































































































I ate all the muffins

_ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
- Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

LOL

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Methinks you and axis might do the stoning... differently... than the rest of us.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Finally got round to ordering my RPi 

Irregardless,


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> Ok, i own up it was me.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn you Juggs. I was about to own up. Seriously, I was, and then I saw your post... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Tezlastorme said:


> Finally got round to ordering my RPi
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



I wanted to get an RPi. Which model you getting?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

M_T_M, y u no check PM? Lazy mod is lazy... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I wanted to get an RPi. Which model you getting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



B. And I'm getting a case, 32gb sd, wifi dongle, and usb hub

Irregardless,


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



undercover said:


> Damn you Juggs. I was about to own up. Seriously, I was, and then I saw your post...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn you both 

For making such a long post and then you for quoting it:sly:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I wanted to get an RPi. Which model you getting?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Get the model b with 500mb instead of the 250mb. I think all models made now have 500 but check it before you buy 

_ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
- Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

U know I have no reason to back what I think but I think I have figured out who did it. I guess I'll find out soon enough. Cheers frat I'm gonna do my tot tonight so that I can be a full charter member tomorrow . Who do I send a pm to so I can get the info on what to do. I'm gonna do the mouth full of peanut butter while singing rama lamma ding dong for 30 seconds. I'm gonna have to find those lyrics though.

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> U know I have no reason to back what I think but I think I have figured out who did it. I guess I'll find out soon enough. Cheers frat I'm gonna do my tot tonight so that I can be a full charter member tomorrow . Who do I send a pm to so I can get the info on what to do. I'm gonna do the mouth full of peanut butter while singing rama lamma ding dong for 30 seconds. I'm gonna have to find those lyrics though.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You got a new pm.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> Get the model b with 500mb instead of the 250mb. I think all models made now have 500 but check it before you buy
> 
> _ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
> - Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _

Click to collapse



*256 *512  btw did you know a megabyte and kilobyte are 1000 not 1024 (and that's not an April fools joke ) 

Irregardless,


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> U know I have no reason to back what I think but I think I have figured out who did it. I guess I'll find out soon enough. Cheers frat I'm gonna do my tot tonight so that I can be a full charter member tomorrow . Who do I send a pm to so I can get the info on what to do. I'm gonna do the mouth full of peanut butter while singing rama lamma ding dong for 30 seconds. I'm gonna have to find those lyrics though.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Technically, it's my job as secretary to collect it, supply the needed info, and then forward the form to the GB... I'm not sure if I'm supposed to do that though... I don't want to get myself into trouble.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Tezlastorme said:


> *256 *512  btw did you know a megabyte and kilobyte are 1000 not 1024 (and that's not an April fools joke )
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



Im tired,  and im rusghing becauze chops just woke up

_ "It is better to have a permanent income than to be fascinating."
- Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)   _


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jugg1es said:


> Ok, i own up it was me.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly, you mean this one? ^^^^^^

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Quasimodem said:


> Don't be so butthurt about it, it's just a closed thread...

Click to collapse



I'm not. I was listening to rap and that was a lyric.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



undercover said:


> Deadly, you mean this one? ^^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:banghead:

Irregardless,


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Night all

Irregardless,


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm not. I was listening to rap and that was a lyric.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Try not to get butthurt about it...  :good:


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Tezlastorme said:


> :banghead:
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



Just wanted to be sure 

*innocent eyes*





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



undercover said:


> Deadly, you mean this one? ^^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



View attachment 1851781



____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Quasimodem said:


> Try not to get butthurt about it...  :good:

Click to collapse



I'm not butthurt!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I'm not butthurt!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lmao. Nicely played Quasi. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



undercover said:


> Lmao. Nicely played Quasi.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'M NOT BUTTHURT

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I'M NOT BUTTHURT
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dude, no need to be butthurt about being called butthurt, it'll be ok 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I'M NOT BUTTHURT
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pmsl. Funny as hell. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Dude, no need to be butthurt about being called butthurt, it'll be ok
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse




I AM NOT BUTTHURT. btw what did your wife say?






undercover said:


> Pmsl. Funny as hell.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But I'm not butthurt! Why isn't anyone listening!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I AM NOT BUTTHURT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I AM NOT BUTTHURT. btw what did your wife say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just don't get it do you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> I AM NOT BUTTHURT. btw what did your wife say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, I have horrible memory about things that mean absolutely nothing to me, she's out with girlfriends at the moment but I will try to remember... what was the question again?  

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Quasimodem said:


>

Click to collapse



*walks away into his corner because he's butthurt*







flastnoles11 said:


> Dude, I have horrible memory about things that mean absolutely nothing to me, she's out with girlfriends at the moment but I will try to remember... what was the question again?
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



The question was does she prefer the DSR 50 or the Ballista?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> *walks away into his corner because he's butthurt*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Denial is always the hardest step to overcome...  Now you can work your way into a successful recovery...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Quasimodem said:


> Denial is always the hardest step to overcome...  Now you can work your way into a successful recovery...

Click to collapse



I never thought I'd be crippled so bad man. 
I'm never leaving my corner. I'm too ashamed.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Tezlastorme said:


> Night all
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



Nite sir

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Thinking of tot 
Btw When is 10th task coming? 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> So, here's the story. I went to log into the chi.delta.alpha YouTube channel I made for the uploading and sharing of the ToTs, when I found I could no longer access the channel. So, I requested a new password, and once I reset it I saw that someone had deleted the ToTs that were uploaded by the 5 people who had done so. This person also changed the password, but I have since changed the securities associated with the page.
> 
> Now, I can safely rule out 2 of those 5 people who had access to the account, and the other two rarely even post here. I'd like some honesty here, or via PM directed toward me about what happened. Someone knows what they have done, and it's time to come forward and own up to this. Not only am I disappointed over why someone would go to such measures just to try and exact some kind of revenge or justice or otherwise, but I am upset that they'd have such disregard for the other Members here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just saw the PM from deadly. I came home from over a week of easter holiday, and I declare, with my hand on my heart, that I have not deleted the videos.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



InfinityFTW said:


> I just saw the PM from deadly. I came home from over a week of easter holiday, and I declare, with my hand on my heart, that I have not deleted the videos.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dang it! 
I'm 0 for 2. :banghead:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

I can't remember the other 3, but I knew it'd be neither of them.

Let the powers that be work this out, and they'll send the bastard into our lion's den when they see fit.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Three down, two more to go. Obviously, Deadly would have no interest or motives to delete the videos - he's the Fraternity's President for cripes sake. 

Still waiting on the remaining Members who were given the login access information to chime in here, and clear their name or accept the responsibility of wiping the ToTs.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Three down, two more to go. Obviously, Deadly would have no interest or motives to delete the videos - he's the Fraternity's President for cripes sake.
> 
> Still waiting on the remaining Members who were given the login access information to chime in here, and clear their name or accept the responsibility of wiping the ToTs.

Click to collapse



Who's the youngest member we have? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apex (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> Who's the youngest member we have?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Age is no concern here, only maturity level. We don't discriminate age, race, creed, nationality, or otherwise. But we do give Jessica crap still for _trying_ to troll the House.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Age is no concern here, only maturity level. We don't discriminate age, race, creed, nationality, or otherwise. But we do give Jessica crap still for _trying_ to troll the House.

Click to collapse





Apex said:


> _trying_

Click to collapse



Allright, I'm off to bed. G'nite, frat

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Age is no concern here, only maturity level. We don't discriminate age, race, creed, nationality, or otherwise. But we do give Jessica crap still for _trying_ to troll the House.

Click to collapse



Hey, At least I got a good troll in on flast! Veeman and I...


----------



## Archer (Apr 2, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why teh fck did MTM close my thread for no reason... Wtf man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just admit that you did it, Apex, and everyone can get on with life


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> Hey, At least I got a good troll in on flast! Veeman and I...

Click to collapse



Hey now, lets not bring that up... lol, still the only time I've ever been trolled 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Archer said:


> Just admit that you did it, Apex, and everyone can get on with life

Click to collapse



ROFL. Well played, Archer.

I concur with Apex's age statement, and again point to Prawn.  I honestly thought he was at least nineteen at first. Plenty of the others also carry themselves quite well, now.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Archer said:


> Just admit that you did it, Apex, and everyone can get on with life

Click to collapse



I already know who it was, just hoping for some reconciliation. Alas, I doubt that will happen.


----------



## undercover (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



flastnoles11 said:


> Hey now, lets not bring that up... lol, still the only time I've ever been trolled
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



That was poor, very poor, and it shall haunt you for the rest of your xda life. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Apex said:


> Age is no concern here, only maturity level. We don't discriminate age, race, creed, nationality, or otherwise. But we do give Jessica crap still for _trying_ to troll the House.

Click to collapse



OK. But it relates with a Bridget mendler.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------

Jeremy did you get my pm?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> OK. But it relates with a Bridget mendler.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. I thought I replied, but probably fell asleep. Been a crazy week.  I'm always here for people. Hit me up if ever I can help with anything, and don't take social life too seriously for the next 8 years. :thumbup:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Wolf Pup said:


> OK. But it relates with a Bridget mendler.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you started learning java yet?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Yes. I thought I replied, but probably fell asleep. Been a crazy week.  I'm always here for people. Hit me up if ever I can help with anything, and don't take social life too seriously for the next 8 years. :thumbup:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Thanks man. I appreciate the help. 
I might need help, but, unlikely. 







Ichigo said:


> Have you started learning java yet?

Click to collapse



No. I've been a bad boy.
I should start on Wednesday.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



undercover said:


> That was poor, very poor, and it shall haunt you for the rest of your xda life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep I know it   just didn't see it coming at all...  never again, this I can promise you

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/april-fools-xda-job-board-closing-its-doors-tonight/


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Just gave my son another lengthy pep talk on gumption.  This time, it was a lesson on how valuable his time is to him, how he cannot buy more time, and thus why if he has to spend his priceless time on school/work, why it's worth too much to put less than his best into. I'm proud of that speech. Lol.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Just gave my son another lengthy pep talk on gumption.  This time, it was a lesson on how valuable his time is to him, how he cannot buy more time, and thus why if he has to spend his priceless time on school/work, why it's worth too much to put less than his best into. I'm proud of that speech. Lol.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



What was his reply?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

He seemed to get the point. He definitely started putting more effort in on his school project.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> He seemed to get the point. He definitely started putting more effort in on his school project.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Win win win!!!!1! :good:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

I try. 

If I can make him understand at his age that his time is worth too much to put in less than his best at anything he does, he'll be unstoppable.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I try.
> 
> If I can make him understand at his age that his time is worth too much to put in less than his best at anything he does, he'll be unstoppable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed.

Do you ever think back and regret the actions of your past or lack thereof? I feel like i always do.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Every day.

I can't find a single problem that we have that doesn't point back to money right now, and I wish daily I had gone straight to college out of high school.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

I can relate to that, hope sh!t gets straightened out soon.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

That's one of the hard things about life, success is most often measured by wealth. However, the truth is my success well be determined by what kind of a man my son becomes, and how he is as a father.

One thing my dad always says: "There is a lot more to life than money, but there certainly isn't less."

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Every day.
> 
> I can't find a single problem that we have that doesn't point back to money right now, and I wish daily I had gone straight to college out of high school.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would that really change anything? I understand how having a skill (engineering, plumbing, electrician etc) would help, but most of the time people choose some abstract things like management and administration. I've started uni, done one year, then moved to UK strongly believing I'll come back to finish it off. Good thing I didn't. What a waste of time that would have been. I'd like to study something now, a real skill preferably, but I will unlikely to have time and money for that. 

And well done with the kid, I guess my oratory skills are not as good as yours.  He's a very good lad, but lacks attention to things he's told. I envy you. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> Would that really change anything? I understand how having a skill (engineering, plumbing, electrician etc) would help, but most of the time people choose some abstract things like management and administration. I've started uni, done one year, then moved to UK strongly believing I'll come back to finish it off. Good thing I didn't. What a waste of time that would have been. I'd like to study something now, a real skill preferably, but I will unlikely to have time and money for that.
> 
> And well done with the kid, I guess my oratory skills are not as good as yours.  He's a very good lad, but lacks attention to things he's told. I envy you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I want to climb those towers airplanes use to replace the light bulbs...  I can just forget about developing my mind any further...  all it takes is balls it takes my entire hand to hold...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

My couple of years in college were spent studying mechanical engineering. 

Also, one big reason I'm turned down for getting jobs like the job I had is a 4 year degree. They no longer care about experience here if the paper isn't there.

Also, my son, being autistic, only absorbs .05% of what I say, I swear, lol. But, when it clicks, it counts.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's one of the hard things about life, success is most often measured by wealth. However, the truth is my success well be determined by what kind of a man my son becomes, and how he is as a father.
> 
> One thing my dad always says: "There is a lot more to life than money, but there certainly isn't less."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You see that's where it gets worse. I'm afraid that's where i'll fail my father. Not that i won't be a good man, i'm sure i will be a good father (when time comes) as well but the damned society and even certain family members may not think so and they will eventually blame my parents for it and i'll curse them for it. I don't give a damn what they think about me, they don't even know me or my family well enough for them to be judging us. But they still do.
Ah well, looks like i got up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jRi0T68 said:


> My couple of years in college were spent studying mechanical engineering.
> 
> Also, one big reason I'm turned down for getting jobs like the job I had is a 4 year degree. They no longer care about experience here if the paper isn't there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,  theater degree anyone?   Noone dug a deeper hole than I did lol. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hello,  theater degree anyone?   Noone dug a deeper hole than I did lol.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



I still want to go back for my ME. I'd use it. I'm always taking stuff apart and finding ways to improve it.

Having watched some of your videos, I'd think you could get a demo real done, practice with a little more of the professional editing suites and get a job in motion graphics/video editing. I've seen plenty of successful editors with less imagination and talent than yourself.


*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jRi0T68 said:


> I still want to go back for my ME. I'd use it. I'm always taking stuff apart and finding ways to improve it.
> 
> Having watched some of your videos, I'd think you could get a demo real done, practice with a little more of the professional editing suites and get a job in motion graphics/video editing. I've seen plenty of successful editors with less imagination and talent than yourself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Jeremy... It's certainly under consideration.   For one,  my wife is a certified teacher,  so I could get the insane discounts on the pro stuff... But you said it yourself,  money stands in the way.   Even with the huge discounts,  I still have to save.   And I'm considering it,  believe me.   Thanks for reminding me.   You're a good dude.   :thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thanks Jeremy... It's certainly under consideration.   For one,  my wife is a certified teacher,  so I could get the insane discounts on the pro stuff... But you said it yourself,  money stands in the way.   Even with the huge discounts,  I still have to save.   And I'm considering it,  believe me.   Thanks for reminding me.   You're a good dude.   :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Full Adobe CS2 suite can be downloaded for free from Adobe. I did. It's old, but the principals are there.  Google it, they handed it out because they shut down the cs2 activation server or something. Get at least Premier and After Effects.

P.S. Saw what happened in the gli thread. Sorry for the losses, but glad everyone is handling it well.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## _Variable (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Ohai all

_||Sent from the unknown abyss_
-.-.-.-.-.-.-
||She has said it, And you said it again.
||Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
||Kik Username: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

@Skinny I read what happened too. That really sucks.  I'm sorry. 
I've had a few kittens killed by coyotes, and it really sucks. I hate coyotes. We have a pack of them by our house who do nothing but howl constantly at night. I actually got so mad after one cat died, and given the fact that they kept me up all night, that I grabbed a .22 and went coyote hunting. Didn't see anything though.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Full Adobe CS2 suite can be downloaded for free from Adobe. I did. It's old, but the principals are there.  Google it, they handed it out because they shut down the cs2 activation server or something. Get at least Premier and After Effects.
> 
> P.S. Saw what happened in the gli thread. Sorry for the losses, but glad everyone is handling it well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use Sony Vegas.  It's actually better for me because is it almost entirely CPU-heavy, whereas Adobe is more GPU heavy.  Vegas just works better with my PC...my CPU is severely overclocked, and it deals with anything I throw at it with ease.  

I just have to become a better editor/storyteller.  All the fancy software in the world will never help that.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I use Sony Vegas.  It's actually better for me because is it almost entirely CPU-heavy, whereas Adobe is more GPU heavy.  Vegas just works better with my PC...my CPU is severely overclocked, and it deals with anything I throw at it with ease.
> 
> I just have to become a better editor/storyteller.  All the fancy software in the world will never help that.

Click to collapse



Well, I have a crappy gpu and cpu but well, adobes software works fine for me.

Sent from Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, I have a crappy gpu and cpu but well, adobes software works fine for me.
> 
> Sent from Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I never said Adobe wouldn't work well.  But if you know how software utilizes hardware, you make the best choice possible.  Sony uses my i7 clocked at 4.8GHZ and pretty much ignores my GPU, where Adobe is very demanding on your GPU....I'm getting great results for less money.

But in the end, content is king.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I use Sony Vegas.  It's actually better for me because is it almost entirely CPU-heavy, whereas Adobe is more GPU heavy.  Vegas just works better with my PC...my CPU is severely overclocked, and it deals with anything I throw at it with ease.
> 
> I just have to become a better editor/storyteller.  All the fancy software in the world will never help that.

Click to collapse



True, but most of the SoCal studios, trailer houses, networks and motion graphics firms use Abobe. Familiarity there would help quite a bit if you were serious about working in a warmer climate.  I might have access to old versions of 3D title/logo modelling and animation software I could pass on, from the software company where I used to work. It's pretty much standard now for doing proper 3D on air graphics.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



devstaff said:


> Well, I have a crappy gpu and cpu but well, adobes software works fine for me.
> 
> Sent from Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check pm once..asap

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

@Deadly
It wasn't me, ill check the last IPs today, then I can run a Whois check on them

Sent from Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



devstaff said:


> @Deadly
> It wasn't me, ill check the last IPs today, then I can run a Whois check on them
> 
> Sent from Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Crap! 
Now I'm 0 for 3! :banghead:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> Crap!
> Now I'm 0 for 3! :banghead:

Click to collapse



We're almost sure who it is, but lets see if it's that user. IP adresses is more than numbers!

Sent from Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Just gave my son another lengthy pep talk on gumption.  This time, it was a lesson on how valuable his time is to him, how he cannot buy more time, and thus why if he has to spend his priceless time on school/work, why it's worth too much to put less than his best into. I'm proud of that speech. Lol.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



thats true wisdom right there

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



devstaff said:


> We're almost sure who it is, but lets see if it's that user. IP adresses is more than numbers!
> 
> Sent from Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm just joking.  I know who it really was...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Ichigo said:


> Yeah, I'm just joking.  I know who it really was...

Click to collapse



Pretty sure we all do..... :banghead::banghead:

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> True, but most of the SoCal studios, trailer houses, networks and motion graphics firms use Abobe. Familiarity there would help quite a bit if you were serious about working in a warmer climate.  I might have access to old versions of 3D title/logo modelling and animation software I could pass on, from the software company where I used to work. It's pretty much standard now for doing proper 3D on air graphics.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I'm really just a hobbyist man.  I am a film purist, and i hate 3d, and I'll pay to watch maybe one animated movie per year.  Also, at my age, I just couldn't compete.  I already had a music career...had fun with that.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are a few pics from my parents' trip. It only heightens my desire to summit Everest one day.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Here are a few pics from my parents' trip. It only heightens my desire to summit Everest one day.

Click to collapse



That looks amazing!  Never seen mountains in person, but I'd love to climb one some day, probably not Everest though, don't have the knees for that anymore

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> That looks amazing!  Never seen mountains in person, but I'd love to climb one some day, probably not Everest though, don't have the knees for that anymore
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



It's exhilarating just to look at them in pics! Those are just some peaks in the Himalayan range. More of a ski destination.

Edit: Amputees with prosthetic legs have climbed Everest! You can do it if you want to.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Here are a few pics from my parents' trip. It only heightens my desire to summit Everest one day.

Click to collapse




Awesome!!

*Even if I can't fly, I can fall with style *


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> *Even if I can't fly, I can fall with style *

Click to collapse



Yup!

Wonder if someone from Switzerland is here in the frat. Would love to see pics of the Matterhorn.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> It's exhilarating just to look at them in pics! Those are just some peaks in the Himalayan range. More of a ski destination.
> 
> Edit: Amputees with prosthetic legs have climbed Everest! You can do it if you want to.

Click to collapse



arthritis in both of my knees don't agree with cold weather, Everest isn't an option for me...  drops below 30° f and I can barely walk.....  

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Just cut your legs off above the knee, get prosthetics, and go for it! 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Here are a few pics from my parents' trip. It only heightens my desire to summit Everest one day.

Click to collapse



You and me both, i missed an opportunity to go a few years back as part of a team, all paid for. One of my few regrets, still have the map on my wall 

_   "If everything seems under control, you're just not going fast enough."
- Mario Andretti  _


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just cut your legs off above the knee, get prosthetics, and go for it!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yay!! lol
In that reality series bobo gave me, a guy whose knee dislocates frequently did it. I mean someone literally had to pull, rotate his lower leg and put it back into the socket while on the mountain with no medical help.

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> You and me both, i missed an opportunity to go a few years back as part of a team, all paid for. One of my few regrets, still have the map on my wall
> 
> _   "If everything seems under control, you're just not going fast enough."
> - Mario Andretti  _

Click to collapse



Aww damn! The biggest obstacle is the money these days. 65000 dollars, not sure how much that is in pounds.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Yay!! lol
> In that reality series bobo gave me, a guy whose knee dislocates frequently did it. I mean someone literally had to pull, rotate his lower leg and put it back into the socket while on the mountain with no medical help.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Wouldn't have mattered at the time, all the kit, flights everything was paid. Hey ho life gets in the way. Still i still get my climbing in where i can nowadays, gotta go and break out the kit now that spring is here, ok there's snow on the ground but it's still spring 

_   "If everything seems under control, you're just not going fast enough."
- Mario Andretti  _


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Wouldn't have mattered at the time, all the kit, flights everything was paid. Hey ho life gets in the way. Still i still get my climbing in where i can nowadays, gotta go and break out the kit now that spring is here, ok there's snow on the ground but it's still spring
> 
> _   "If everything seems under control, you're just not going fast enough."
> - Mario Andretti  _

Click to collapse



Go and climb! It's bloody hot here.  I don't want to take a step out of the house.
If anyone has plans of climbing anything here, a base camp trek or something, hit me up. I'll make it if possible.  That being said i have no real experience climbing.  So if you're in trouble you're on your own


----------



## -Scratchy- (Apr 2, 2013)

Saw Deadly Pm and I am going to say this to clear my name.

Lately, my personal accounts also my XDA account was hacked. With the help of Microsoft/hotmail/outlook I was able to find the approximate location of the hacker. The hacker's location is near Edinburgh. I have no relatives living in Edinburgh or Scotland so I don't know who it is. The motive is also unclear. The hacker has been posting spam post in the galaxy y off topic thread but those posts have been deleted. My photos I store on GDrive have been deleted. The hacker also took down my minecraft forum. The hacker must've have deleted the ToTs after reading the Pms about the fraternity. Right now, I am searching for a good external hard drive so I dont have to upload anything to cloud sources. 

I am taking a break from XDA since I do have a few weddings and ceremonies. This means I am not going to be lurking as my phone is bricked and I am using a iPhone 3GS as a replacement.

Regards,
Adil


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



jRi0T68 said:


> Just gave my son another lengthy pep talk on gumption.  This time, it was a lesson on how valuable his time is to him, how he cannot buy more time, and thus why if he has to spend his priceless time on school/work, why it's worth too much to put less than his best into. I'm proud of that speech. Lol.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Idk what gumption is. But, i manage my time.







jRi0T68 said:


> My couple of years in college were spent studying mechanical engineering.
> 
> Also, one big reason I'm turned down for getting jobs like the job I had is a 4 year degree. They no longer care about experience here if the paper isn't there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I can't remember what autism is. I know it's a brain thing, but that's it.






Ichigo said:


> @Skinny I read what happened too. That really sucks.  I'm sorry.
> I've had a few kittens killed by coyotes, and it really sucks. I hate coyotes. We have a pack of them by our house who do nothing but howl constantly at night. I actually got so mad after one cat died, and given the fact that they kept me up all night, that I grabbed a .22 and went coyote hunting. Didn't see anything though.

Click to collapse



Awww.  At least you get barn kittens every year. Beat them coyotes senseless!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------

I'm off for now. I have to work with my.... Dare I say.... Real life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




4D1L said:


> Saw Deadly Pm and I am going to say this to clear my name.
> 
> Lately, my personal accounts also my XDA account was hacked. With the help of Microsoft/hotmail/outlook I was able to find the approximate location of the hacker. The hacker's location is near Edinburgh. I have no relatives living in Edinburgh or Scotland so I don't know who it is. The motive is also unclear. The hacker has been posting spam post in the galaxy y off topic thread but those posts have been deleted. My photos I store on GDrive have been deleted. The hacker also took down my minecraft forum. The hacker must've have deleted the ToTs after reading the Pms about the fraternity. Right now, I am searching for a good external hard drive so I dont have to upload anything to cloud sources.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for being honest man. Mate, get all the IPs you can find, and blast the rogers innit. 

And, do you have computer protection?
Sorry to hear all this.

You should really secure your PC more. People have tried hacking me lol. So I PoD them.
Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



4D1L said:


> Saw Deadly Pm and I am going to say this to clear my name.
> 
> Lately, my personal accounts also my XDA account was hacked. With the help of Microsoft/hotmail/outlook I was able to find the approximate location of the hacker. The hacker's location is near Edinburgh. I have no relatives living in Edinburgh or Scotland so I don't know who it is. The motive is also unclear. The hacker has been posting spam post in the galaxy y off topic thread but those posts have been deleted. My photos I store on GDrive have been deleted. The hacker also took down my minecraft forum. The hacker must've have deleted the ToTs after reading the Pms about the fraternity. Right now, I am searching for a good external hard drive so I dont have to upload anything to cloud sources.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GAAAAAAYYYYYY 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly: hmmmm

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 AM ----------

Passed out last night so even though my 2 weeks are up I guess I'm still a muffin till I do my tot. 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



4D1L said:


> Saw Deadly Pm and I am going to say this to clear my name.
> 
> Lately, my personal accounts also my XDA account was hacked. With the help of Microsoft/hotmail/outlook I was able to find the approximate location of the hacker. The hacker's location is near Edinburgh. I have no relatives living in Edinburgh or Scotland so I don't know who it is. The motive is also unclear. The hacker has been posting spam post in the galaxy y off topic thread but those posts have been deleted. My photos I store on GDrive have been deleted. The hacker also took down my minecraft forum. The hacker must've have deleted the ToTs after reading the Pms about the fraternity. Right now, I am searching for a good external hard drive so I dont have to upload anything to cloud sources.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse














If the meme replies didn't make it clear enough, I DON'T BELIEVE HIM.


Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> If the meme replies didn't make it clear enough, I DON'T BELIEVE HIM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea I'm with ya hence my :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:. Maybe the hacker liked young Disney actresses 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea I'm with ya hence my :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:. Maybe the hacker liked young Disney actresses
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I understood that you understood.

We have I think 2 members who wouldn't get it, and so I had to write that PS. :sly::sly::sly:

<yes, I'm talking about that QuantumFoam fellow... bit slow, isn't he?> 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I understood that you understood.
> 
> We have I think 2 members who wouldn't get it, and so I had to write that PS. :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slow Quantum is slow 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Scratchy- (Apr 2, 2013)

:highfive:





SleepyKrushna said:


> If the meme replies didn't make it clear enough, I DON'T BELIEVE HIM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If u think its me then what would my motives be.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Get the mods to check his ip's from his logins on xda. His ip changes every 2 days apparently. 

Irregardless,


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



4D1L said:


> Saw Deadly Pm and I am going to say this to clear my name.
> 
> Lately, my personal accounts also my XDA account was hacked. With the help of Microsoft/hotmail/outlook I was able to find the approximate location of the hacker. The hacker's location is near Edinburgh. I have no relatives living in Edinburgh or Scotland so I don't know who it is. The motive is also unclear. The hacker has been posting spam post in the galaxy y off topic thread but those posts have been deleted. My photos I store on GDrive have been deleted. The hacker also took down my minecraft forum. The hacker must've have deleted the ToTs after reading the Pms about the fraternity. Right now, I am searching for a good external hard drive so I dont have to upload anything to cloud sources.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too many reasons that makes no sense.
I am not saying whatever happened was because of you but even a engineering student doesnt give this much reasons for not attending lectures/not doing assignments. 

Although I am not a member here but I have been following this thread from since a week and I can just say that I have come across no one that would do something like this.. Maybe just because its just a week I have been here or I just dont know the history..

Dunno if someone is going to care about whatever I say, but still I have to say it. Thanks to jeremy for his kindness.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

4D1L said:


> :highfive:
> 
> If u think its me then what would my motives be.

Click to collapse



Well there's the fact that your membership had been revoked for some time...

Also, your 'explanation' doesn't hold up.

Anyway, you said you were taking a break. Do it.
Good riddance, I say.




Tezlastorme said:


> Get the mods to check his ip's from his logins on xda. His ip changes every 2 days apparently.
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



Why?
Who cares, bro?


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

People in GY forum? Is he tellin the truth?


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



4D1L said:


> :highfive:
> 
> If u think its me then what would my motives be.

Click to collapse



do you think of us, as some people with no brains? :sly:
I have enough valid points to prove that its not a hacker but you who deleted it.. but this thread is not about proving that.. I can pm you if you have issues .

But before we come to a decision on this.. I would like to tell you a word.. we knew it was you..
We just wanted to give you a chance to repent/admit your mistake and apologize.. but that didn't happen..

So, please don't post in this thread until a decision has been made

As it might end up in fight and lock of thread..

*request to all others here.. please ignore 4D1L posts from now on if he posts.. Don't reply. It will just result in a fight and thread lock which we honestly don't want.. so I request all of you not to reply to him IF he posts.. until a decision has been made*

Thank you. Also apex is in agreement of the above ^ stand. 
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

Aye Mr President.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> do you think of us, as some people with no brains? :sly:
> I have enough valid points to prove that its not a hacker but you who deleted it.. but this thread is not about proving that.. I can pm you if you have issues .
> 
> But before we come to a decision on this.. I would like to tell you a word.. we knew it was you..
> ...

Click to collapse



OK sir, Mr Deadly sir!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> I understood that you understood.
> 
> We have I think 2 members who wouldn't get it, and so I had to write that PS. :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SleepyKe$ha 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Slow Quantum is slow
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse












Deadly. said:


> do you think of us, as some people with no brains? :sly:
> I have enough valid points to prove that its not a hacker but you who deleted it.. but this thread is not about proving that.. I can pm you if you have issues .
> 
> But before we come to a decision on this.. I would like to tell you a word.. we knew it was you..
> ...

Click to collapse




Wise words Deadly. I concur
Adil, we will discuss this extensively when our time zones so allow us. Please listen to Deadly and follow his instructions. Do not post for now as that will only worsen the situation. More on this later after I have a chance to consult Apex regarding the matter


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Ever since I left its been fighting and fighting and nothing else but fighting in this thread  Mr. Cuddles would be disappointed, guys

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



RohinZaraki said:


> Ever since I left its been fighting and fighting and nothing else but fighting in this thread  Mr. Cuddles would be disappointed, guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's not been ever since you left. It's been because you left. 

We miss you, Rohin. :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> People in GY forum? Is he tellin the truth?

Click to collapse



pmed you the answer.. short answer.. nope

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

Will someone shed a tear if i leave? Umm..pwease??


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Time for............. 



















































































































































_   "If everything seems under control, you're just not going fast enough."
- Mario Andretti  _


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



RohinZaraki said:


> Ever since I left its been fighting and fighting and nothing else but fighting in this thread  Mr. Cuddles would be disappointed, guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



you must have missed a LOT & LOTS of posts here then 




roofrider said:


> Will someone shed a tear if i leave? Umm..pwease??

Click to collapse



obviously NO:sly:




        because we would never let that happen



____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Apex (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



RohinZaraki said:


> Ever since I left its been fighting and fighting and nothing else but fighting in this thread  Mr. Cuddles would be disappointed, guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



No one's been fighting here.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> It's not been ever since you left. It's been because you left.
> 
> We miss you, Rohin. :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Oh! Please don't ever do that roofrider! We want you here, this place will never be the same again if you leave!

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> you must have missed a LOT & LOTS of posts here then

Click to collapse



So it would seem




Apex said:


> No one's been fighting here.

Click to collapse



Cover up 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Will someone shed a tear if i leave? Umm..pwease??

Click to collapse



We can try and see... Why don't you leave now? :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



You must be fun at parties 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



You obviously missed the hidden part of the post it seems 

Or are you drunk? You fixed something which was not broken

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> We can try and see... Why don't you leave now? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope, deadly will be distraught then. Don't want that to happen.



RohinZaraki said:


> You must be fun at parties
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Party? What party? Damn! Must've missed it.

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> You obviously missed the hidden part of the post it seems
> 
> Or are you drunk? You fixed something which was not broken
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't miss it, you weren't able to express your feelings clearly. So i just gave you a hand there.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Nope, deadly will be distraught then. Don't want that to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Party? What party? Damn! Must've missed it.

Click to collapse



Nope.. rohin and sleepy are here to take care of that..

Btw.. juggs got ignored

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Nope, deadly will be distraught then. Don't want that to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rave

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Party? What party? Damn! Must've missed it.

Click to collapse



Calm down, you're starting to sound like that Ichigo feller...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

@Deadly : Hey hey hey, I just dropped by, not to therepise someone

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Calm down, you're starting to sound like that Ichigo feller...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know, i can be erratic at times. It's been a while though since that happened.
Would be fun hanging out with Ichigo irl, he's crazy.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



RohinZaraki said:


> Hey hey hey, I just dropped by, not to therepise someone
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey rohin, sup?

Sent from Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> I know, i can be erratic at times. It's been a while though since that happened.
> Would be fun hanging out with Ichigo irl, he's crazy.

Click to collapse



IKR.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Calm down, you're starting to sound like that Ichigo feller...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wasnt ichigo that Jessica girl ?



devstaff said:


> Hey rohin, sup?
> 
> Sent from Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing much, sup mah little MIUI compiling, YouTube fanatic  ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



RohinZaraki said:


> @Deadly : Hey hey hey, I just dropped by, not to therepise someone
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



As if we didn't knew that. .

I just did a futile attempt to make you stay 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> As if we didn't knew that. .
> 
> I just did a futile attempt to make you stay
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Know 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyway, gtg..sh!ts getting in the way.
By sh!t i mean life, not sh!t sh!t.

I think Juggles has sads though.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Anyway, gtg..sh!ts getting in the way.
> By sh!t i mean life, not sh!t sh!t.
> 
> I think Juggles has sads though.

Click to collapse



Dude...TMI

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Anyway, gtg..sh!ts getting in the way.
> By sh!t i mean life, not sh!t sh!t.
> 
> I think Juggles has sads though.

Click to collapse



You're constipated? :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nothing much, sup mah little MIUI compiling, *YouTube fanatic*  ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



You got that right! :highfive:


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



RohinZaraki said:


> Wasnt ichigo that Jessica girl ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you mean that Josepho1997 who turned into urahara to become a Jessica who then turned to ichi-go/come?

Then yes..

Also devstaff is your "little" WHAT:what:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



RohinZaraki said:


> Wasnt ichigo that Jessica girl ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I'm having a math lesson so I'm extremely bored

Sent from Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> you mean that Josepho1997 who turned into urahara to become a Jessica who then turned to ichi-go/come?
> 
> Then yes..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Itchycome? First time I've heard that... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dude...TMI

Click to collapse




SleepyKrushna said:


> You're constipated? :sly:

Click to collapse



You guys always look at the sh!tty side of a post. That's enough sh!t for one day i think.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



RohinZaraki said:


> *Know
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its knew! :sly:

Isn't it? We knew you were not here to stay.. so "knew" right? 
Past present perfect tense..  or whatever it was.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> That's enough sh!t for one day i think.

Click to collapse



So you're not constipated? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> So you're not constipated?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well i don't know, i'll have to check. You are doctor, you tell me. In Detail!


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Itchycome? First time I've heard that...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Well i don't know, i'll have to check. You are doctor, you tell me. In Detail!

Click to collapse



Well I have to be there for an examination first... :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Well I have to be there for an examination first... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ewww!! Dude, are you _that _guy? Stay away from me!


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> Ewww!! Dude, are you _that _guy? Stay away from me!

Click to collapse



Got you to drop the wise guy act, didn't I? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Got you to drop the wise guy act, didn't I?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looks like I am too late for all the drama....again


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Prawesome said:


> Looks like I am too late for all the drama....again

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Got you to drop the wise guy act, didn't I?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Seeya later alligator​


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 2, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Its knew! :sly:
> 
> Isn't it? We knew you were not here to stay.. so "knew" right?
> Past present perfect tense..  or whatever it was..
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly...stahp


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> Its knew! :sly:
> 
> Isn't it? We knew you were not here to stay.. so "knew" right?
> Past present perfect tense..  or whatever it was..
> ...

Click to collapse



Past present perfect tense?


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

See? I leave and the thread dies. You guys can't survive without me.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



roofrider said:


> See? I leave and the thread dies. You guys can't survive without me.

Click to collapse



You just killed it :sly:

Irregardless,


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Hi everyone 






Spoiler



 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions! Ask here for SG-Y/PRO/DUOS  

 [HELP THREAD]Any Questions!Ask here for Xperia-P/Sola/U/Go  





sent from Xperia P with muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> See? I leave and the thread dies. You guys can't survive without me.

Click to collapse



The amount of agrees I give to this


----------



## LewisGauss (Apr 2, 2013)

WHAT IS UP PEOPLE?


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

I sense a conspiracy against me. :sly:


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 2, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> WHAT IS UP PEOPLE?

Click to collapse






        LEWIIIIIIIS!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

So I left, and this place died!
Tut tut... :screwy:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

I also left for a while.

_||Sent from the unknown abyss_
-.-.-.-.-.-.-
||She has said it, And you said it again.
||Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
||Kik Username: SweetDevil2k


----------



## LewisGauss (Apr 2, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> LEWIIIIIIIS!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



LewisGauss said:


>

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg

_||Sent from the unknown abyss_
-.-.-.-.-.-.-
||She has said it, And you said it again.
||Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
||Kik Username: SweetDevil2k


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

So i actually recorded my tot... That inion made me nautious and mt eyes are still burning... Just waiting on ur pm apex

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> So i actually recorded my tot... That inion made me nautious and mt eyes are still burning... Just waiting on ur pm apex
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SpiritFyre said:


> So i actually recorded my tot... That inion made me nautious and mt eyes are still burning... Just waiting on ur pm apex
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



check pm in 2..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SpiritFyre said:


> So i actually recorded my tot... That inion made me nautious and mt eyes are still burning... Just waiting on ur pm apex
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Ohhh I wanna see :thumbup:
I gotta do mine still cause I passed out last night. I work to many hours but luckily QF let me unmuffin 

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SpiritFyre said:


> So i actually recorded my tot... That inion made me nautious and mt eyes are still burning... Just waiting on ur pm apex
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Deadly makes it look so easy 

Irregardless,


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Tezlastorme said:


> Deadly makes it look so easy
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse




@brown town.. if you are done making video. Let us know here or in pm.. you will get a pm too with details.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> @brown town.. if you are done making video. Let us know here or in pm.. you will get a pm too with details..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



OK I'll let u know as soon as I do it. Here's a question if I do the phone call one how can I record the audio? Is there an app that records calls? I know I need to put it on speakerphone but not sure how I can record it. If not I'll just do the peanut butter one.  

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> OK I'll let u know as soon as I do it. Here's a question if I do the phone call one how can I record the audio? Is there an app that records calls? I know I need to put it on speakerphone but not sure how I can record it. If not I'll just do the peanut butter one.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Skype, viber such apps does that or something right? Like record call option ? 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> Skype, viber such apps does that or something right? Like record call option ?
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



I will look into it thank you :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 2, 2013)

wtf -.-

MY TOT i dont get how to make this post work -.-


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SpiritFyre said:


> wtf -.-
> 
> MY TOT i dont get how to make this post work -.-

Click to collapse



FTFY

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> FTFY
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



wekl that works. so did i do good? XD that onion gave me an upset stomach somethin fierce

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## cascabel (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

sup frat? what's with the title? i missed something again, didn't i? :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



cascabel said:


> sup frat? what's with the title? i missed something again, didn't i? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Y U NO REPLY ON GTALK :banghead:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



QuantumFoam said:


> Y U NO REPLY ON GTALK :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i do. i did. i am. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SpiritFyre said:


> wtf -.-
> 
> MY TOT i dont get how to make this post work -.-

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh your crazy son :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*

Omg finally got it

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## cascabel (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SpiritFyre said:


> Omg finally got it
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



i have absolutely no idea what's going on. :banghead:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



cascabel said:


> i have absolutely no idea what's going on. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



You didn't see his TOT? 

And under which rock you were hiding these days? :sly:

I looked almost everywhere 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## cascabel (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



Deadly. said:


> You didn't see his TOT?
> 
> And under which rock you were hiding these days? :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ohai deadly. 
haven't seen it yet. lol. 
rock? i was buried under a mountain. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



cascabel said:


> ohai deadly.
> haven't seen it yet. lol.
> rock? i was buried under a mountain.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes its horrible., dont watch it. lmfao


----------



## Apex (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Time To Come Clean, You Know Who You Are...*



SpiritFyre said:


> wekl that works. so did i do good? XD that onion gave me an upset stomach somethin fierce
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



Nice work, Jayson! That made my stomach turn a bit just watching.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Wolf Pup said:


> *walks away into his corner because he's butthurt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's been using the an94 lately....  That's all she said when I asked her...

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*







Sorry to hear you're not in Japan right now, Spirit.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Apex said:


> Nice work, Jayson! That made my stomach turn a bit just watching.

Click to collapse



thanks lolzz i think... And roflmao riot.... dang my video must be soo bad it stank ppl away

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> do you think of us, as some people with no brains? :sly:
> I have enough valid points to prove that its not a hacker but you who deleted it.. but this thread is not about proving that.. I can pm you if you have issues .
> 
> But before we come to a decision on this.. I would like to tell you a word.. we knew it was you..
> ...

Click to collapse



OK.

@adil I seriously can't believe this. It's almost a stereotype. "Oh, a hacker hacked my PC and took my passwords." You said yourself, you're a "technician" at a school and get paid ten quid every week. If you really got hacked, then, it was in your control.

That's all I have to say.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Wolf Pup said:


> OK.
> 
> @adil I seriously can't believe this. It's almost a stereotype. "Oh, a hacker hacked my PC and took my passwords." You said yourself, you're a "technician" at a school and get paid ten quid every week. If you really got hacked, then, it was in your control.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey hey be.nice to us hackers -_- *runs and hides* bad bad puppy

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

@AD0L 

Lol hacker hacked to delete tot videos, my stomach is going crazy and kids with internet these days 
:banghead:
Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> hey hey be.nice to us hackers -_- *runs and hides* bad bad puppy
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



I'm ok with hackers lol.







percy_g2 said:


> @AD0L
> 
> Lol hacker hacked to delete tot videos, my stomach is going crazy and kids with internet these days
> :banghead:
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



LOL. Join the club.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> @AD0L
> 
> Lol hacker hacked to delete tot videos, my stomach is going crazy and kids with internet these days
> :banghead:
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



how old are u percy?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> how old are u percy?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



About 12 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> About 12
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Zing? Lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> About 12
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



12 "ish"

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Lol ichigo has me on his ignore list! LOL.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Lol ichigo has me on his ignore list! LOL.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I do?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Ichigo said:


> I do?

Click to collapse



You trolled that you did, lol. For going off topic in the funniest posts thread.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

yeah judging by tge comment he made... Twelve and waiting for the initial drop still?

*waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.


----------



## werked (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

What did i miss?! Who did it?!


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



werked said:


> What did i miss?! Who did it?!

Click to collapse



"Hackers"


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



werked said:


> What did i miss?! Who did it?!

Click to collapse



It was me, sis. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Who knows anything about solving constipation in babies?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Who knows anything about solving constipation in babies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Plenty, but
1. Do not get involved
2. Let adults deal with it
3. If they can't, seek professional help. Immediately.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> Plenty, but
> 1. Do not get involved
> 2. Let adults deal with it
> 3. If they can't, seek professional help. Immediately.
> ...

Click to collapse



K. My mum said that since she took 2 injections at the hospital, she hasn't crapped for days. 

@everyone don't laugh

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Wolf Pup said:


> K. My mum said that since she took 2 injections at the hospital, she hasn't crapped for days.
> 
> @everyone don't laugh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Your sis or mom?

If sis, then narrow end of thermometer dipped in vaseline can stimulate anus. As i said, don't get involved, seek professional help now. If they dont do anything, then your parents can use above method. Look up more info on that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?l p.*



Wolf Pup said:


> K. My mum said that since she took 2 injections at the hospital, she hasn't crapped for days.
> 
> @everyone don't laugh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



My son used to get constipated a lot. If it gets to 3 days its bad. The doctors used to have us give him a very small amount of miralax. Don't just give an infant anything though unless directed to by a doctor. 

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> Your sis or mom?
> 
> If sis, then narrow end of thermometer dipped in vaseline can stimulate anus. As i said, don't get involved, seek professional help now. If they dont do anything, then your parents can use above method. Look up more info on that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sis.

Thanks. Tbh, dunno if it's constipation. It's just concerning. It's easier to die in this country. I'm paranoid, OK?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> Your sis or mom?
> 
> If sis, then narrow end of thermometer dipped in vaseline can stimulate anus. As i said, don't get involved, seek professional help now. If they dont do anything, then your parents can use above method. Look up more info on that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup I used to have to do that too. God what a bad time that was. We had to give him enemas and everything. He didn't get better till he was 3 and it was so bad he would get really upset. He was born with a herniated belly button so he had stomach issues that have for the most part corrected themselves over time.

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Sis.
> 
> Thanks. Tbh, dunno if it's constipation. It's just concerning. It's easier to die in this country. I'm paranoid, OK?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't think this is anything that will kill a baby my son went over a week at times as a baby. But its still concerning and should be monitored and like I said I was always told 3 days is to much. 

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*[ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup I used to have to do that too. God what a bad time that was. We had to give him enemas and everything. He didn't get better till he was 3 and it was so bad he would get really upset. He was born with a herniated belly button so he had stomach issues that have for the most part corrected themselves over time.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not unusual for kids at all. My boy had constipation for over half a year when he was about 2', and girl is having some problems now. They normally outgrow it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup I used to have to do that too. God what a bad time that was. We had to give him enemas and everything. He didn't get better till he was 3 and it was so bad he would get really upset. He was born with a herniated belly button so he had stomach issues that have for the most part corrected themselves over time.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My mum said my sister hasn't crapped for 3 days... She's been drinking the same amount of milk. And, she's been crying randomly for unknown reasons recently. It must be the discomfort. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> Not unusual for kids at all. My boy had constipation for over half a year when he was about 2', and girl is having some problems now. They normally outgrow it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Its so hard to watch your kid go through those things especially so young. As my son got a lil older we would catch him holding it in cause of the issues he had as a baby. All the stuff he went through caused him to be afraid of it. You are right they normally grow out of it and things run there course. Its all about positive reinforcement. We high five him and tell him what a good boy he is when he uses the bathroom. I hope your daughter get through it all brother. The worst part is seeing them upset I always hated that.

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its so hard to watch your kid go through those things especially so young. As my son got a lil older we would catch him holding it in cause of the issues he had as a baby. All the stuff he went through caused him to be afraid of it. You are right they normally grow out of it and things run there course. Its all about positive reinforcement. We high five him and tell him what a good boy he is when he uses the bathroom. I hope your daughter get through it all brother. The worst part is seeing them upset I always hated that.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If one day you decide to read through this thread, you'll find a story of me catching his poo with bare hand 
I've gone through all that, I know what you mean. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> If one day you decide to read through this thread, you'll find a story of me catching his poo with bare hand
> I've gone through all that, I know what you mean.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've read long stretches of it but not seen that post yet. Joys of being a father eh 

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I've read long stretches of it but not seen that post yet. Joys of being a father eh
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XD. Anyway, thanks for advice.
So, cats... Heard they can fly now...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Wolf Pup said:


> XD. Anyway, thanks for advice.
> So, cats... Heard they can fly now...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



they can =)

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Wolf Pup said:


> XD. Anyway, thanks for advice.
> So, cats... Heard they can fly now...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Orly cause I needs me a flyin cat NAO!!!

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Orly cause I needs me a flyin cat NAO!!!
> 
> Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

Click to collapse



Step 1: Find undesirable, annoying or aggressive feline
Step 2: Enlist a partner to hold the cat on the ground in the "field goal" position
Step 3: Punt the ****er.

Alternatively, buy a powerful rc helicopter and roll of duct tape...

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



jRi0T68 said:


> Step 1: Find undesirable, annoying or aggressive feline
> Step 2: Enlist a partner to hold the cat on the ground in the "field goal" position
> Step 3: Punt the ****er.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No never all kitteh's are Gods we must worship :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Is 400mg of ibuprofen enough for a headache?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No never all kitteh's are Gods we must worship :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm joking. I have 3 cats and spoil them all.







Ichigo said:


> Is 400mg of ibuprofen enough for a headache?

Click to collapse



800mg is a "prescription dose" and safe to take, but never more. If that doesn't work, you can combine it with Tylenol (Acetomenophen), but other NSAIDs may have reactions with those 2.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## prototype7 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm joking. I have 3 cats and spoil them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is everyone in this thread a doctor??? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



jRi0T68 said:


> I'm joking. I have 3 cats and spoil them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'll take some and see if it helps.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



prototype7 said:


> Is everyone in this thread a doctor???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## LewisGauss (Apr 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1854375
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

♡♥ my new avatar

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



prototype7 said:


> Is everyone in this thread a doctor???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, but my wife is a rare medical case by profession, has many family members in medicine, and is a Neuro-psych/bio-med major, so I learn a lot from her. :thumbup:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## werked (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> It was me, sis.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Nice. :thumbup: really tho, who did it??


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



werked said:


> Nice. :thumbup: really tho, who did it??

Click to collapse



I already told you, "hackers".
In reality though, it was 4D1L


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



werked said:


> Nice. :thumbup: really tho, who did it??

Click to collapse



PMed to keep drama out of the thread.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## werked (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



jRi0T68 said:


> PMed to keep drama out of the thread.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ten-fo. :thumbup:
How are all my little muffin men??


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Chillin on Drury Lane.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Anyone wanna have a good laugh? I lmao on a pm today

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## _Variable (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> Anyone wanna have a good laugh? I lmao on a pm today
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Sure, My summer vacation is pretty boring.

How did you conclude it was Adil?

_||Sent from the unknown abyss_
-.-.-.-.-.-.-
||She has said it, And you said it again.
||Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
||Kik Username: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> Anyone wanna have a good laugh? I lmao on a pm today
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Sure. I'm always up for a good laugh.







SammyDroidWiz said:


> Sure, My summer vacation is pretty boring.
> 
> How did you conclude it was Adil?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please do not bring this up. Never bring that up again. It's happened, and we must move on. If you really need to know, continue it in PM, but never in this thread.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Ichigo said:


> Sure. I'm always up for a good laugh.
> 
> Please do not bring this up. Never bring that up again. It's happened, and we must move on. If you really need to know, continue it in PM, but never in this thread.

Click to collapse



wow! Someone is mature today

Gimme your gtalk:banghead:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> Anyone wanna have a good laugh? I lmao on a pm today
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



it better not have been mine

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> it better not have been mine
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Lol no mate.. that's not enough to crack me up like I did today.. that's totally reasonable.. don't worry.. I'm not cruel
This pm was special.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> Lol no mate.. that's not enough to crack me up like I did today.. that's totally reasonable.. don't worry.. I'm not cruel
> This pm was special..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



I'm always up for a good laugh bud! 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> Lol no mate.. that's not enough to crack me up like I did today.. that's totally reasonable.. don't worry.. I'm not cruel
> This pm was special..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



It was sleepy professing his love for Deadly.

Messed up to forward that to other people. He sent me the same thing.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> Lol no mate.. that's not enough to crack me up like I did today.. that's totally reasonable.. don't worry.. I'm not cruel
> This pm was special..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Yep, definitely made me laugh!

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## _Variable (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

I didnt recieve the funny pm.

Edit: whoops

_||Sent from the unknown abyss_
-.-.-.-.-.-.-
||She has said it, And you said it again.
||Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
||Kik Username: SweetDevil2k


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



jRi0T68 said:


> It was sleepy professing his love for Deadly.
> 
> Messed up to forward that to other people. He sent me the same thing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could have just asked in plain manner that you want to see too:sly:



____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> You could have just asked in plain manner that you want to see too:sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More fun to spread outlandish rumours. :beer:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Apr 3, 2013)

Deadly. Me. Nao.

I was waiting for you to post it here....and i kept waiting...and waiting.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



jRi0T68 said:


> More fun to spread outlandish rumours. :beer:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Y don't you go check pm then

@flast.. ikr
you still using gtalk? Just asking.. never had a chat in long time.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Ichigo said:


> Please do not bring this up. Never bring that up again. It's happened, and we must move on. If you really need to know, continue it in PM, but never in this thread.

Click to collapse



^^^^ THIS

Move on now, nothing to see here


----------



## roofrider (Apr 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> ^^^^ THIS
> 
> Move on now, nothing to see here

Click to collapse



U just brought it up by doing that.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



roofrider said:


> U just brought it up by doing that.

Click to collapse



Ikr
And prawned:thumbup:

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> Y don't you go check pm then
> 
> @flast.. ikr
> you still using gtalk? Just asking.. never had a chat in long time..
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Awesome.

My wife is getting re-admitted to hospital for further testing, as she doesn't look like she's healing quick enough.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> Y don't you go check pm then
> 
> @flast.. ikr
> you still using gtalk? Just asking.. never had a chat in long time..
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, still on there...    been quite busy with my wife home, but looks like she may be going back to work on Monday! Mixed emotions about that, it's been nice having her home, but I miss the one on one time with my daughter....

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ 

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. Awesome.
> 
> My wife is getting re-admitted to hospital for further testing, as she doesn't look like she's healing quick enough.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that, man. My prayers are with you and your family

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. Awesome.
> 
> My wife is getting re-admitted to hospital for further testing, as she doesn't look like she's healing quick enough.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hope she gets better soon mate.. :thumbup:
Prayers will be sent..

@flast.. your*

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> hope she gets better soon mate.. :thumbup:
> Prayers will be sent..
> 
> @flast.. your*
> ...

Click to collapse



Already corrected it, stupid auto correct did that, not stupid me 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Autocorrect is a reel bastard sometimes.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

@Deadly Lol. That was funny.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Already corrected it, stupid auto correct did that, not stupid me
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



so, you admit you are stupid

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. Awesome.
> 
> My wife is getting re-admitted to hospital for further testing, as she doesn't look like she's healing quick enough.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 3, 2013)

Hehe...i like ronnie's avatar.

Also give us good news later jeremy!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

She's going to CT soon. We're just hoping there is no abscess, or she'll need surgery.

As long as that doesn't happen, we'll be okay. At least her insurance app got approved today.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 3, 2013)

You'll be in my prayers jRi0T68


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 3, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> You'll be in my prayers jRi0T68

Click to collapse



jRIOT has endured way too much lately.  I feel for that guy.  I really do.  Why does this happen to good people/???


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 3, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> jRIOT has endured way too much lately.  I feel for that guy.  I really do.  Why does this happen to good people/???

Click to collapse



I'll have to get back to you on that one...


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> how old are u percy?
> 
> *waving the magic muffin they let us pass*. Sent from a Force filled Muffin wielder.

Click to collapse



20 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> 20
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



Doesn't seem like it 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> About 12
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



21 will sound good! 









Wolf Pup said:


> LOL. Join the club.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pledge going on then tot 
Busy in college life these days will be active in a month 
Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Doesn't seem like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:what:
I will attach birth certificate in signature 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Doesn't seem like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:what:
I will attach birth certificate in signature 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Well, I went for synergy, and ended up on PA 
I missed this ROM. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Well, I went for synergy, and ended up on PA
> I missed this ROM.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



What's the difference if you use PAC or PA? Never really got it 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> What's the difference if you use PAC or PA? Never really got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell if I know 
But I haven't been on PA since my Motorola days. 

It's actually a nice change from slim though. I'll stay on this til the new Slim update arrives... Maybe. I'm a flashaholic. Never can tell. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell if I know
> But I haven't been on PA since my Motorola days.
> 
> It's actually a nice change from slim though. I'll stay on this til the new Slim update arrives.
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh. Slim any good? I narrowed down to Xylon and Slim and went with Xylon. How's the customization?




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Slim any good? I narrowed down to Xylon and Slim and went with Xylon. How's the customization?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slim is the ultimate ROM my friend. Nothing beats it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Slim is the ultimate ROM my friend. Nothing beats it
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Will look it up this weekend :thumbup:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> Will look it up this weekend :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully a new update will be released by then. 
I was reading that the next update will have the 3.4 kernel since most issues with it have been fixed. So that's cool. 

That's part of the reason I switched over to PA. To try the 3.4.x kernel. BMS kernel, not the one that came with PA. It's actually pretty damn smooth. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Axis_Drummer said:


> Hopefully a new update will be released by then.
> I was reading that the next update will have the 3.4 kernel since most issues with it have been fixed. So that's cool.
> 
> That's part of the reason I switched over to PA. To try the 3.4.x kernel. BMS kernel, not the one that came with PA. It's actually pretty damn smooth.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a different phone 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> I have a different phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha I know this 
But the 3.4.x kernel is being taken up by most AOSP/AOKP developers. BMS may not be available for the nexus 4, but I know there are others. I prefer BMS because it's super solid. And has Trinity colors  love it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> I have a different phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The best one

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



boborone said:


> The best one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hear hear :beer:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



boborone said:


> The best one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

OK guys. Not since the N1 has there been such universal acceptance of a Nexus being bad ass without argument. This thing fcking rocks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



boborone said:


> The best one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hells yeas

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hai guise,

can't wait to get the nexus 7 by the end of this month,
so excited i could wet my pants


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> Hai guise,
> 
> can't wait to get the nexus 7 by the end of this month,
> so excited i could wet my pants

Click to collapse



Congrats cool man. I want one too. This is my first nexus and I love it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> Hai guise,
> 
> can't wait to get the nexus 7 by the end of this month,
> so excited i could wet my pants

Click to collapse



Is it a wise choice? With the new Nexus7 coming out soon?




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 3, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Is it a wise choice? With the new Nexus7 coming out soon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well,
here in philippines we get the nexies like 4 months since their US release,
and the n7 is perfect for my budget and wants



boborone said:


> Congrats cool man. I want one too. This is my first nexus and I love it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i knows,
so fking excited already 

gonna get my 1st nexie


----------



## _Variable (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Ohai dn, quantum, axis, lurkers

_||Sent from the unknown abyss_
-.-.-.-.-.-.-
||She has said it, And you said it again.
||Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
||Kik Username: SweetDevil2k


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 3, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Ohai dn, quantum, axis, lurkers
> 
> _||Sent from the unknown abyss_
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-
> ...

Click to collapse



ola ella,


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> Hai guise,
> 
> can't wait to get the nexus 7 by the end of this month,
> so excited i could wet my pants

Click to collapse



Hey there

You will love it. Perfect size too

Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey there
> 
> You will love it. Perfect size too
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i know,
i was aiming at the 10.1 tab 2 sammy before,

but the n7 just blew me,
i mean literally blew me away


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> i know,
> i was aiming at the 10.1 tab 2 sammy before,
> 
> but the n7 just blew me,
> i mean literally blew me away

Click to collapse



Tegra 3 ftw
I know some people detest it, but after using the Asus Transformer, all I gotta say is



Haterz gunna hate



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> Tegra 3 ftw
> I know some people detest it, but after using the Asus Transformer, all I gotta say is
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Ahem*  

Sent from my HTC One X and Nexus 7...you know...two t3 devices ?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 3, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Tegra 3 ftw
> I know some people detest it, but after using the Asus Transformer, all I gotta say is
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




amen brotha,
tegra ftw!


asus transformer is kinda expensive though,
if i had moare cash, why not?



now after n7,

which is better,

one s or xperia s?

tested xperia s was superfast and smooth, looked horrible though,
didn't test one s yet but was one beautiful mofo considering the 4.3" screen


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> amen brotha,
> tegra ftw!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I just say here from personal experience that the Xperia S is **** 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Dn : Hell yeah. The Transformer is kinda awesome


Rohin  I like the Xperia S




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> Dn : Hell yeah. The Transformer is kinda awesome
> 
> 
> Rohin  I like the Xperia S
> ...

Click to collapse



Laura Luke a donkey on weed :/

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 3, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dn : Hell yeah. The Transformer is kinda awesome
> 
> 
> Rohin  I like the Xperia S
> ...

Click to collapse



looks horrible queefy,
awesome specs and great price though,

one is is just shmeksy


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> amen brotha,
> tegra ftw!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One S only if you get the S4 (Krait) version.
One S S3 is just a thin Sensation.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> looks horrible queefy,
> awesome specs and great price though,
> 
> one is is just shmeksy

Click to collapse



Kinda like the square look. Back in the day i had a Nokia X6 and loved the look







RohinZaraki said:


> Laura Luke a donkey on weed :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Dafuq 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SleepyKrushna said:


> One S only if you get the S4 (Krait) version.
> One S is just a mini One X.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> looks horrible queefy,
> awesome specs and great price though,
> 
> one is is just shmeksy

Click to collapse



Go for xperia S bro I bet you will love it and FXP will support thus device in future + Sony updates there device its not like sammy

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 3, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> One S only if you get the S4 (Krait) version.
> One S S3 is just a thin Sensation.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





RohinZaraki said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



it is the same as one x just with a 4.3" screen



QuantumFoam said:


> Kinda like the square look. Back in the day i had a Nokia X6 and loved the look
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



so yo like yo phones square and bulky huh

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




percy_g2 said:


> Go for xperia S bro I bet you will love it and FXP will support thus device in future + Sony updates there device its not like sammy
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



no sammy anymores for me sir thank yer veri much

i did love the way they designed the back,
but those lines with the 3 trans buttons at them is just horrible


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> it is the same as one x just with a 4.3" screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not exactly. Coming from a Nexus 4 user, there's no design I prefer. But there's a certain appeal to.square phones




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 3, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Not exactly. Coming from a Nexus 4 user, there's no design I prefer. But there's a certain appeal to.square phones
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i had an eye on the ZTE blade 3,
but they don't have a dedicated XDA forum,

but looks awesome and the specs are a killer for it's price


----------



## _Variable (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Hi queefy, hi Rohin,

_||Sent from the unknown abyss_
-.-.-.-.-.-.-
||She has said it, And you said it again.
||Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
||Kik Username: SweetDevil2k


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> i know,
> i was aiming at the 10.1 tab 2 sammy before,
> 
> but the n7 just blew me,
> i mean literally blew me away

Click to collapse



I had a galaxy tab 10.1 but sold it. It was just way to big IMHO. The n7 size was what pushed me into buying it cause I had sworn off tablets after the tab 10.1 I'm so glad I bought it though cause like u said it blew me away also.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> i had an eye on the ZTE blade 3,
> but they don't have a dedicated XDA forum,
> 
> but looks awesome and the specs are a killer for it's price

Click to collapse



They have one over at MoDaCo. Look it up. Considering the original Blade has a 4.2.2 stable ROM, couldn't be that bad




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Tegra 3 is pos. Period. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> Doesn't seem like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes, you sound like you are 10 







boborone said:


> OK guys. Not since the N1 has there been such universal acceptance of a Nexus being bad ass without argument. This thing fcking rocks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Amen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> Tegra 3 is pos. Period.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





iPad is a PoS 






Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> iPad is a PoS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No no. Ipad is an overpriced but quality product. I had a lot better experience with ipad than with top tablet at the time, tf201. And no one can accuse me of not trying hard enough after going through 8 of them in 3 months..... 

Tegra. 3. Is. A. Piece. Of. ****. Hate that thing. As lovely as N7 is, I almost start swearing when using it after N4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 3, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tegra 3 is pos. Period.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



say that again,
and swear to all the scurvy depths of the sea,

i dare ye



QuantumFoam said:


> iPad is a PoS
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that i concur


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> No no. Ipad is an overpriced but quality product. I had a lot better experience with ipad than with top tablet at the time, tf201. And no one can accuse me of not trying hard enough after going through 8 of them in 3 months.....
> 
> Tegra. 3. Is. A. Piece. Of. ****. Hate that thing. As lovely as N7 is, I almost start swearing when using it after N4.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I would have said that a few months ago but N10 changed it..


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> say that again,
> and swear to all the scurvy depths of the sea,
> 
> i dare ye
> ...

Click to collapse



Saying it again 

Prawn, yup, I'm talking about 1 year ago. Finally tablets caught up with ios in terms of usability (fluidity, lag). Next N7 will be superb. Miles better than current, as long as it has qualcomm. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Prawesome said:


> Sometimes, you sound like you are 10
> 
> 
> Amen

Click to collapse



And sometimes you sound human. Your point? 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> And sometimes you sound human. Your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



roflmao gooood morning *, dies laughing*

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> roflmao fooood morning *, dies laughing*
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Food morning? 
Scrambled eggs? 

××××××××××××××××××
la calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



M_T_M said:


> Food morning?
> Scrambled eggs?
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse





☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



M_T_M said:


> Food morning?
> Scrambled eggs?
> 
> ××××××××××××××××××
> la calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Love eggs and Bacon

Food morning to u M_T_M....

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Love eggs and Bacon
> 
> Food morning to u M_T_M....
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, M_T_M loves his food. He's got a belly from it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Whoa... The Galaxy Y forum is filled with famiiliar faces 

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Sup frat?  :beer:

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

lolz

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> lolz
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



What happened 
Btw tot was nice :thumbup:
Had a great stomach exercise 
Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 3, 2013)

Tegra 3... more like Mehgra 3.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Qualcomm is crap. 

Irregardless,


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Tezlastorme said:


> Qualcomm is crap.
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



You haven't heard about broadcom then?

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Qualcomm is crap.
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



But cheap.
And efficient.
And open.
And smaller in die size.

Not bad for a piece of crap.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

What are yowl. Guys talking about?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You haven't heard about broadcom then?
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Or MediaTek?
Or Allwinner?
Or Rockchip?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Remember everybody, if i4dl comes posting here, ignore, ignore, ignore

And hello to everyone, be around in a bit after I give the daughter a bath and put her down for a nap

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SleepyKrushna said:


> Or MediaTek?
> Or Allwinner?
> Or Rockchip?

Click to collapse



Novathor 

@QF 
Hey I completed my 2weeks of pledge. 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Remember everybody, if i4dl comes posting here, ignore, ignore, ignore
> 
> And hello to everyone, be around in a bit after I give the daughter a bath and put her down for a nap
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Just out of curiosity, when's your daughter's birthday? She's 2, right?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Ichigo said:


> Just out of curiosity, when's your daughter's birthday? She's 2, right?

Click to collapse



She will be 3 on July 27! 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## boborone (Apr 3, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Novathor
> 
> @QF
> Hey I completed my 2weeks of pledge.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ewwwww a pledge. 

Can I call him names Frat?


----------



## -Scratchy- (Apr 3, 2013)

I am posting here as Chris said this........


flastnoles11 said:


> Because we are all subscribed here and can post wherever we please, don't like it, leave then
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse




I didn't even delete the youtube vids. I have no pm's till the 22nd Febuary 2013. I don't even have the logins details to even get in to the account. Even though im a technician I fix hardware and software issues.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> What happened
> Btw tot was nice :thumbup:
> Had a great stomach exercise
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



definately. did u do ur tot?  its required lol

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



flastnoles11 said:


> She will be 3 on July 27!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Awesome! My little brother turns 3 on August 21.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I am posting here as Chris said this........
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even delete the youtube vids. I have no pm's till the 22nd Febuary 2013. I don't even have the logins details to even get in to the account. Even though im a technician I fix hardware and software issues.

Click to collapse



Yeah but you just can't fix the troll in ya, can you?   :silly:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Ichigo said:


> Awesome! My little brother turns 3 on August 21.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  aren't kids fun?!?!

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 3, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Novathor
> 
> @QF
> Hey I completed my 2weeks of pledge.
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean ST Ericsson 

Which is apparently a non-entity now...

Dunno who'll make the next gen of the NovaThor chipsets...


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



flastnoles11 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  aren't kids fun?!?!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



No. They are scary little monsters with angels appearance. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> definately. did u do ur tot?  its required lol
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Thinking of tot makes me nervous 
All 9 of them are :banghead:
Will do in a week or two 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 3, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. They are scary little monsters with angels appearance.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




That's a description of you.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> No. They are scary little monsters with angels appearance.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should meet my daughter, she'd change your mind, she's a little angel! 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SleepyKrushna said:


> You mean ST Ericsson
> 
> Which is apparently a non-entity now...
> 
> Dunno who'll make the next gen of the NovaThor chipsets...

Click to collapse



Future chips are not possible only they will support the current ones .


Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> Thinking of tot makes me nervous
> All 9 of them are :banghead:
> Will do in a week or two
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



You are a muffin until you make a TOT

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



flastnoles11 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:  aren't kids fun?!?!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



I love my little brother. He's awesome most of the time. He always wants to play though. He'll always grab my stuff to get me to chase him. He's already broken my headphones and xbox controller. 
And now he's obsessed with Dora...


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



flastnoles11 said:


> You should meet my daughter, she'd change your mind, she's a little angel!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



You didn't take it seriously, did you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



flastnoles11 said:


> You should meet my daughter, she'd change your mind, she's a little angel!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Listening you are my Angel (Eminem) 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> Thinking of tot makes me nervous
> All 9 of them are :banghead:
> Will do in a week or two
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



well then its a week or two til ur pledge is complete.. being as tho the rules have been updated lol

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> well then its a week or two til ur pledge is complete.. being as tho the rules have been updated lol
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Awwwee 
@QF do I have too complete it again?

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Ichigo said:


> I love my little brother. He's awesome most of the time. He always wants to play though. He'll always grab my stuff to get me to chase him. He's already broken my headphones and xbox controller.
> And now he's obsessed with Dora...

Click to collapse



That's funny, my daughter is obsessed with Diego!







undercover said:


> You didn't take it seriously, did you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I never take you seriously bud 


 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



flastnoles11 said:


> That's funny, my daughter is obsessed with Diego!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eeeeerrrrmmmm.... Not sure what to say to that :what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::screwy::screwy:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> You are a muffin until you make a TOT
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



wanted to see yours 


Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> You didn't take it seriously, did you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You think anyone here takes you seriously? 

@Percy.. you need to do a TOT before you can unmuffin.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Deleted :banghead:


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> I wanted to see your *TOT*
> 
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



FTFY:sly:

Well I'll upload them again soon.. 


____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> You think anyone here takes you seriously?
> 
> @Percy.. you need to do a TOT before you can unmuffin..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Deadly. said:


> You think anyone here takes you seriously?
> 
> @Percy.. you need to do a TOT before you can unmuffin..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwwww 
I will do it asap 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> Awwwww
> I will do it asap
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



Way to be the bigger man Percy...  and I'm sure you know what I'm talking about.

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> Novathor
> 
> @QF
> Hey I completed my 2weeks of pledge.
> ...

Click to collapse



ToT or GTFO 














Just kidding 
But seriously. ToT before unmuffining




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Way to be the bigger man Percy...  and I'm sure you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



lol

i don't wanna screw my thread , well i'am sure he will have hard time in this up coming week 
i tried my best to avoid it (contacted mod ,but they ignored it) now i won't ignore that talking about download counts and title ,i'am happy to be senior member than RC like him ! leave it 

TOT OTO TOT opps @apex sir please think of 10th TOT soon that might save me from stomach pain


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> lol
> 
> i don't wanna screw my thread , well i'am sure he will have hard time in this up coming week
> i tried my best to avoid it (contacted mod ,but they ignored it) now i won't ignore that talking about download counts and title ,i'am happy to be senior member than RC like him ! leave it
> ...

Click to collapse



Dancing in the rain? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



QuantumFoam said:


> ToT or GTFO
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GIMMEH YOUR N4!!!11! :banghead:

Irregardless,


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> ToT or GTFO
> 
> 
> Just kidding
> ...

Click to collapse



I will sure sir


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> Awwwww
> I will do it asap
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



ill show you my *tot*'s if you show me yours. roflmao (no homo) lmfffao but surrrre sounds like it

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Tezlastorme said:


> GIMMEH YOUR N4!!!11! :banghead:
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



Well played, Sir, well played. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dancing in the rain?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



its summer here ,no rain 

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> ill show you my *tot*'s if you show me yours. roflmao (no homo) lmfffao but surrrre sounds like it
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



i saw that


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



undercover said:


> Dancing in the rain?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no i think number 10 , tot should be dancing in a dress singing the ymca... roflmao

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## undercover (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> its summer here ,no rain
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make one. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

undercover said:


> Make one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



will ask deadly SIR (sir really JK) for suggestions


----------



## Deadly (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



percy_g2 said:


> will ask deadly SIR (sir really JK) for suggestions

Click to collapse



don't take him seriously here.. 

You will learn soon.. and I had given few easier TOT to apex around 3 months back.. which he said he will add.. but alas! 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Tezlastorme said:


> GIMMEH YOUR N4!!!11! :banghead:
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse









undercover said:


> Well played, Sir, well played. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse












Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> don't take him seriously here..
> 
> You will learn soon.. and I had given few easier TOT to apex around 3 months back.. which he said he will add.. but alas!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't take kids seriously 
JK


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Ichigo said:


> And now he's obsessed with Dora...

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro 

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




percy_g2 said:


> I don't take kids seriously
> JK

Click to collapse



Oh..right
So you not take yourself seriously eh? 

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




percy_g2 said:


> I don't take kids seriously
> JK

Click to collapse



Oh..right
So you dont take yourself seriously eh?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

1: Hello
2: Continuous support from you guys/gals/hermies is amazing. More than some of my wife's "friends".
3: I'd suggested a ToT before Apex posted: Singing Britney Spears's "Baby one more time" in a crowded elevator.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



jRi0T68 said:


> 1: Hello
> 2: Continuous support from you guys/gals/hermies is amazing. More than some of my wife's "friends".
> 3: I'd suggested a ToT before Apex posted: Singing Britney Spears's "Baby one more time" in a crowded elevator.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmfao

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Lol. My self is dumb. I forgot to mention wife's ct scan was clean, infection is improving, not sure why symptoms worsened other than they gave her better pain killers (percocet in max dose).

At least I had my priorities in order.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Hello all.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



veeman said:


> Hello all.

Click to collapse



Sup veeman? You don't show up often anymore. Busy?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



veeman said:


> Hello all.

Click to collapse



Hey Veeman, what's up?



> Sent from my Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Oh..right
> So you not take yourself seriously eh?

Click to collapse



don't be so confused bro


jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. My self is dumb. I forgot to mention wife's ct scan was clean, infection is improving, not sure why symptoms worsened other than they gave her better pain killers (percocet in max dose).
> 
> At least I had my priorities in order.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good news huh :good:
good to hear that


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

@flast You forgot again, didn't you?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. My self is dumb. I forgot to mention wife's ct scan was clean, infection is improving, not sure why symptoms worsened other than they gave her better pain killers (percocet in max dose).
> 
> At least I had my priorities in order.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's great news 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

whoever wants my gtalk pm me

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Prawesome said:


> I know that feel bro

Click to collapse



You mean you're obsessed with it too? 

Irregardless,


----------



## veeman (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Ichigo said:


> Sup veeman? You don't show up often anymore. Busy?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've been busy.







devstaff said:


> Hey Veeman, what's up?

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



veeman said:


> Yeah, I've been busy.

Click to collapse



Welcome back mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Wolf Pup said:


> @flast You forgot again, didn't you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope,I remembered and posted it yesterday, look back through the thread, you'll find it

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



flastnoles11 said:


> Nope,I remembered and posted it yesterday, look back through the thread, you'll find it
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Oh OK thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------

I looked back a bunch of pages until late Monday or something. I can't find it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



Wolf Pup said:


> Oh OK thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you're not looking hard enough then
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39856496

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



flastnoles11 said:


> you're not looking hard enough then
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39856496
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Oh crap sorry. Didn't realise it was that far back. Anyway, thanks. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

I dont know what was happening in this thread from last 2-3 days






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Hey muffs!

How you guys doing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

theres a bunch of muffins.. should i try a lil and enforce a sir rule? lmao i had to do it

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## _Variable (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Hai all, wasup?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> theres a bunch of muffins.. should i try a lil and enforce a sir rule? lmao i had to do it
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Go for it, lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



jRi0T68 said:


> Go for it, lol
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



eh i hated that rule tbh... made me feel inferior lol.. and hi sammmmy hehe

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## _Variable (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> eh i hated that rule tbh... made me feel inferior lol.. and hi sammmmy hehe
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Hello there.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



SpiritFyre said:


> eh i hated that rule tbh... made me feel inferior lol.. and hi sammmmy hehe
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Hi sir 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Sv: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Good morning frat



> Sent from my Cyanogenmod powered Xperia U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 4, 2013)

hi gaise

i'm at work right now,
we just finished certifying 3 softwares,

god i need a break,
my back hurts and my windows 8 crashes like hell


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*



deathnotice01 said:


> hi gaise
> 
> i'm at work right now,
> we just finished certifying 3 softwares,
> ...

Click to collapse



Get an ergonomic office chair with windows 7

Irregardless,


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 4, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Get an ergonomic office chair with windows 7
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



i have windows 7 on my VHD but my office uses mac, it's horrible forcing stuff like that,

anyways,
i just get my VM running xp


----------



## werked (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Now That *That's* Settled, Where's My Gavel?*

Hi frat.  top of tha morning to ya. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Apr 4, 2013)

hi guys and gals. 
seems like a lot's been going on here. i need to be updated. :banghead:

how's my fave xda peeps? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Frat is sleepy today 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## roofrider (Apr 4, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Frat is sleepy today
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



Frat needs rest too sometimes you know.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Frat needs rest too sometimes you know.

Click to collapse



So do you
kthxbai




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Apr 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> So do you
> kthxbai
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ohkay


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 4, 2013)

Search is down..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Search is down..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Whole xda was down for half an hour 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yup it was down 
Looks like frat is now down







*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------

Till when i had to keep miffin as avatar??¿??






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

Till when i had to keep miffin as avatar??¿??






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

Till when i had to keep miffin as avatar??¿??






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

Till when i had to keep miffin as avatar??¿??






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

Till when i had to keep miffin as avatar??¿??






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

Till when i had to keep miffin as avatar??¿??






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​


----------



## Apex (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay, after much deliberation, review and subsequent decision based on everything I've read, I've made a decision regarding 4D1L. I've decided that he will be permanently discharged from the Fraternity. Since he's cause issues in the recent past, continually shows himself to posses a complete disregard for us, and has proven by way of his actions and conduct to no longer be of that manner to which we, as a brotherhood hold ourselves to, I am hereby issuing a dishonorable discharge from the Fraternity. 

Deadly, as President of the Fraternity, instructed him not to post until a decision was reached. Again, with total disregard and the lack of respect for that issuance, he neglected to follow. Also, whether his 'story' of the videos being deleted was true or conjured, I've chosen to take that into consideration as well. We have a certain degree of definitive evidence against that story, but to further pour salt on the wound, he blatantly posted in another thread acting as if he was being victimized. 

Furthermore, his message to me after the last incident resulting in his removal from the Fraternity, he was threatening in tone - to which I do not take lightly. I wouldn't normally do this, but I'm sharing his message to me so others can see exactly what I am taking as considerable misconduct. 




I will be sending 4D1L a message with this post, and will again urge him to take his leave quietly - lest there are more issues with him that will force moderator intervention. I am also adding him to my 'ignored' list, and would suggest the Members and Pledges do the same. 

I do not want this further discussed, mentioned or otherwise here. The decision has been made, and we will move forward without any regret or apology. Anyone found herein engaging 4D1L will be subject to suspension of their own Membership or Pledge period. 

Now, back to business as usual. 

Thanks all. 

Apex


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 4, 2013)

So how about those Lakers?

Insert sig here...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> So how about those Lakers?
> 
> Insert sig here...

Click to collapse



They beat the Mavericks yesterday? 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 4, 2013)

So how are all the half baked muffins 

_   "A narcissist is someone better looking than you are."
- Gore Vidal _


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 4, 2013)

lol whats up brothas from nother mothas?!?

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Apex (Apr 4, 2013)

How's it slangin' dudes and dudettes?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2013)

Apex said:


> How's it slangin' dudes and dudettes?

Click to collapse



You forgot to add Jessica 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 4, 2013)

lmfao sometime i wonder if we should make an irc channel too * sorry just bored*

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> lmfao sometime i wonder if we should make an irc channel too * sorry just bored*
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



There already is

##chideltaalpha




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You forgot to add Jessica
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aka lady dude 

Irregardless,


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> There already is
> 
> ##chideltaalpha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and its not in the op. bad u.

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 4, 2013)

*Aye*



Apex said:


> Okay, after much deliberation, review and subsequent decision based on everything I've read, I've made a decision regarding 4D1L. I've decided that he will be permanently discharged from the Fraternity. Since he's cause issues in the recent past, continually shows himself to posses a complete disregard for us, and has proven by way of his actions and conduct to no longer be of that manner to which we, as a brotherhood hold ourselves to, I am hereby issuing a dishonorable discharge from the Fraternity.
> 
> Deadly, as President of the Fraternity, instructed him not to post until a decision was reached. Again, with total disregard and the lack of respect for that issuance, he neglected to follow. Also, whether his 'story' of the videos being deleted was true or conjured, I've chosen to take that into consideration as well. We have a certain degree of definitive evidence against that story, but to further pour salt on the wound, he blatantly posted in another thread acting as if he was being victimized.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Understood Apex. However, I will not be adding him to my ignore list, for personal reasons. Please don't hold this against me whilst I pledge, as, it's not because I'm his friend or I'm trying to help him, I just don't want to ignore anybody. 

Anyway, sorry if you've already answered this, but, what has the GB said about my permission to pledge? I can understand if they have... doubts, due to things I've done in the past....

On a side note, who here knows how to turn down the mouse sensitivity in Ubuntu? I know I can get used to it, but, I'd rather change it. I've looked in the settings, and have tried changing the Sensitivity settings. Yet I noticed no difference. Nevertheless, I shall try again, for I may have made a mistake. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Apex (Apr 4, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> and its not in the op. bad u.
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



It's embedded. Or was, I need to find it and double check.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Understood Apex. However, I will not be adding him to my ignore list, for personal reasons. Please don't hold this against me whilst I pledge, as, it's not because I'm his friend or I'm trying to help him, I just don't want to ignore anybody.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if you've already answered this, but, what has the GB said about my permission to pledge? I can understand if they have... doubts, due to things I've done in the past....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We discussed it, and you're good to go :thumbup:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> We discussed it, and you're good to go :thumbup:
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



YAY!
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK, brb, I want to find a cool wallpaper for my Ubuntu. I have one for Windows, but I want another one for Ubuntu. When I get my new PC, it'll have dual screens (I hope). Then I can do the dual wallpaper thing. Or that thing where you have like two sides. Like, on one side, there's a guy with his hand to shake the other guy on the other screen!



OK I'm being a kid again....

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

Anyone seen DevStaff lately??

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

Anyone seen DevStaff lately??

Plus edited my sig a bit. And I just remembered that I missed one thing out...

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

Anyone seen DevStaff lately??

Plus edited my sig a bit. And I just remembered that I missed one thing out...

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Anyone seen DevStaff lately??

Plus edited my sig a bit. And I just remembered that I missed one thing out...

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

Anyone seen DevStaff lately??

Plus edited my sig a bit. And I just remembered that I missed one thing out...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> YAY!
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OK, brb, I want to find a cool wallpaper for my Ubuntu. I have one for Windows, but I want another one for Ubuntu. When I get my new PC, it'll have dual screens (I hope). Then I can do the dual wallpaper thing. Or that thing where you have like two sides. Like, on one side, there's a guy with his hand to shake the other guy on the other screen!
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39912382

Irregardless,


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 4, 2013)

eep long post wtf

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 4, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39912382
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



Wow am I stupid







SpiritFyre said:


> eep long post wtf
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Yeah, I had to refresh my page like 10 times as I was getting server errors. Yet the messages were still sent.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 4, 2013)

Hot damn! It's party time!! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hot damn! It's party time!! :beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Axis!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Axis!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How's it going Wolfy?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How's it going Wolfy?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Um, OK I suppose. It's been Jeff who's been taking care of me whilst you've been gone.

What's up?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Um, OK I suppose. It's been Jeff who's been taking care of me whilst you've been gone.
> 
> What's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Best pup ever

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Um, OK I suppose. It's been Jeff who's been taking care of me whilst you've been gone.
> 
> What's up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ha well that's good. 
I've been doing a little bit of everything lately. But I've got a week to kick back and relax now so, I'm here to converse with my brothers and pledges. Seeing as how I rarely make an appearance here lately 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Best pup ever
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks







Axis_Drummer said:


> Ha well that's good.
> I've been doing a little bit of everything lately. But I've got a week to kick back and relax now so, I'm here to converse with my brothers and pledges. Seeing as how I rarely make an appearance here lately
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Oh OK lol. Well, I'm going to be pledging soon. And, JEFF IS AWESOME

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome. Looking forward to welcoming you as an official member :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 5, 2013)

high diggidy doh!
it's parteh time,

lady togas?, hmm me gusta


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 5, 2013)

Party with no people? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm still around. :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Apr 5, 2013)

till when i had to be muffin as avatar??






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 5, 2013)

technosavie said:


> till when i had to be muffin as avatar??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Say what... :what:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 5, 2013)

technosavie said:


> till when i had to be muffin as avatar??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



read the op.

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Apex (Apr 5, 2013)

technosavie said:


> till when i had to be muffin as avatar??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Two weeks from your Pledge Date, which was March 26th. Haven't your read the "Pledge Criteria"?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



wutz wrong jeferoo?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Has your phone always been a Vibrant?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Also, my son was playing with one of my wife's hair clips while I was having a serious conversation, rather than listening. So, I helped him...






*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> lmfao sometime i wonder if we should make an irc channel too * sorry just bored*
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



I created it long back

Its in 8273 post no. Or something.. search ##chideltaalpha to get the post.. 




Wolf Pup said:


> Understood Apex. However, I will not be adding him to my ignore list, for personal reasons. Please don't hold this against me whilst I pledge, as, it's not because I'm his friend or I'm trying to help him, I just don't want to ignore anybody.
> 
> Anyway, sorry if you've already answered this, but, what has the GB said about my permission to pledge? I can understand if they have... doubts, due to things I've done in the past....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he never said its mandatory.. he said he is suggesting.. so its your choice or anyone else's..




Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm still around. :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Howdy! 




technosavie said:


> till when i had to be muffin as avatar??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO READ OP

Also, brothers.. I might not be active next two days until I get a new connection.. as I don't have good data plan on current provider.. and no wifi around .. hard to come online.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Apex (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sad, but true fearless leader.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Has your phone always been a Vibrant?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope I was just playing with it 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> wutz wrong jeferoo?

Click to collapse



I hurt my hand 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

I use my old vibrant as an "mp3" player, now (mostly flac, not mp3). Gotta love voodoo sound.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Say what... :what:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




SpiritFyre said:


> read the op.
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse




Apex said:


> Two weeks from your Pledge Date, which was March 26th. Haven't your read the "Pledge Criteria"?

Click to collapse





Deadly. said:


> Y U NO READ OP
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Sorry
So from this tuesday??






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I use my old vibrant as an "mp3" player, now (mostly flac, not mp3). Gotta love voodoo sound.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Indestructible that vibrant. It was my very first smartphone and I let my son use it up until yesterday. He has my gnex now to play with and I'm giving my vibrant to a buddy of mine who can't really afford a smartphone. Its old but its better than a flip phone Lol. I have to use flac on my n4 to save space. Just got my headphone amp today  Oh yea I got the sennhieser HD 558's I forget if I told u or not. BTW your guide is awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

@jriot 

Do u like poweramp?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

What amp?

Also... flac to SAVE space?:what: Most of my flac songs are over 35 mb, 3 times the size of my 320kbps mp3's.

Also, thanks. I'm just happy to see people in that thread buying good brands and enjoying their music in a whole new way.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What amp?
> 
> Also... flac to SAVE space?:what: Most of my flac songs are over 35 mb, 3 times the size of my 320kbps mp3's.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh so I got that backwards. Well I wanted to get the best sounds I could that's why in went with flac so  that takes sense lol

Poweramp its an app. I have a good friend from Netherlands who helped me out with finding headphones and setting everything up. I didn't know what to use to get good music copies to my labtop to get on my nexus. Thats how big of a saving music to my labtop to my nexus noob I was. Well anyways when in listen to music using poweramp it sounds the best so far. Im sure there is lots if players people use. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm using Neutron now, but have bought and used poweramp and PlayerPro (of those two, I preferred PlayerPro), and you said you got your headphone amp. I got confused.

Honestly, Neutron is leagues ahead in sq, but far behind in ui. I like the ui, though.

I think I linked you to the 558 modification earlier in this thread. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm using Neutron now, but have bought and used poweramp and PlayerPro (of those two, I preferred PlayerPro), and you said you got your headphone amp. I got confused.
> 
> Honestly, Neutron is leagues ahead in sq, but far behind in ui. I like the ui, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes u did and I'm still contemplating doing it. I just dont wanna mess them up. I've switched screens on smart phones before so I'm sure ID be fine I follow directions well. 
Yes I got this http://www.electric-avenues.com/audio8.html
I don't know much about this stuff but got it used on CTO. I really like it though 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 1859253

Click to collapse








*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes u did and I'm still contemplating doing it. I just dont wanna mess them up. I've switched screens on smart phones before so I'm sure ID be fine I follow directions well.
> Yes I got this http://www.electric-avenues.com/audio8.html
> I don't know much about this stuff but got it used on CTO. I really like it though
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oooohhh... PA2V2. Very nice.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Oooohhh... PA2V2. Very nice.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



So you approve I take it :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

PaRtY pArTy PaRtY!! I'm in.
Our lady dude toga is missing.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 5, 2013)

Afternoon frat

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## xneolithicspx (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Oooohhh... PA2V2. Very nice.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Are those thring really worth it?  I'd be using it in my car. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

What in the world happened here

All seems online ..yet no one posting !
Lurkers -_-

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Has your phone always been a Vibrant?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL
Lol Jeremy you're such a troll dad. *insert img here*







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nope I was just playing with it
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww. Does this mean we can't play fetch?

How'd you hurt it?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

This is really annoying that Search is out.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> What in the world happened here
> 
> All seems online ..yet no one posting !
> Lurkers -_-

Click to collapse



Nuthin happenin, borin.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

Guys, IT'S PLEDGE TIME!!!

First I need to choose an avatar, then I gotta do the rest. So, hold on.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

Well what a surprise! I had no idea Mr Foam was from India.
Sucker imported the N4!! Dayum!


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 5, 2013)

Sup muffs? 

_   "A narcissist is someone better looking than you are."
- Gore Vidal _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 5, 2013)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 5, 2013)

Is Tapatalk glitching or did some noob just bump a ten year old thread? 

Irregardless,


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Awww. Does this mean we can't play fetch?
> 
> How'd you hurt it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its my left hand so we are good to go. I throw the ball will my right. Some stupid laborer had a flange I was handing him from on top of a flat bed trailer and dropped it on my hand. It weighed like 50 pounds but I'm alright just hurts nothing broken.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

*Wolf Pup's Introduction*

Edit: I cut it.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, now that I'm pledging, it is time to write an introduction.
> 
> My name is Irshad. Feel free to call me that if you don't like Wolf. I am 13 years old, and my birthday is in November. I was born in, and spent most of my life in England (London specifically). However, I have Pakistani roots in my family. Such as my mum, who was born in Pakistan. But my dad, he's like me. He was born in London too, and spent most of his life there. When I say most for both of us, I mean that due to the fact that my dad has had numerous jobs for different places in different countries. Currently, I am living in Saudi Arabia. But I have an awesome London accent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best pup ever made best intro ever. God pup *Here's and internet*

Glad u are finally pledging :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

TL;DR



        will read later




roofrider said:


> Well what a surprise! I had no idea Mr Foam was from India.
> Sucker imported the N4!! Dayum!

Click to collapse



who is Mr foam

You got N4?? 

@juggs.. wassup 
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Best pup ever made best intro ever. God pup *Here's and internet*
> 
> Glad u are finally pledging :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XD. Thanks. I finally got to fixing up my sig, and I fixed my Internet Button.


Deadly. said:


> TL;DR
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, thanks sir.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 5, 2013)

alright deadly, looks like you have a new pledge with quite an intro. 
So what is everyone up to 

_   "The true measure of a man is how he treats someone who can do him absolutely no good."
- Samuel Johnson (1709-1784)    _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> alright deadly, looks like you have a new pledge with quite an intro.
> So what is everyone up to
> 
> _   "The true measure of a man is how he treats someone who can do him absolutely no good."
> - Samuel Johnson (1709-1784)    _

Click to collapse



Well, thanks. It is quite an intro lol.

And, I just tried to get Minecraft working on Linux. I have one more issue to counter, but it's going to be quite hard/easy. I need to get LWJGL into Ubuntu's Java thingy.

Or I could start learning Java. Btw, Juggs check PMs. 

You forgot to reply. ._.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, now that I'm pledging, it is time to write an introduction.
> 
> My name is Irshad. Feel free to call me that if you don't like Wolf. I am 13 years old, and my birthday is in November. I was born in, and spent most of my life in England (London specifically). However, I have Pakistani roots in my family. Such as my mum, who was born in Pakistan. But my dad, he's like me. He was born in London too, and spent most of his life there. When I say most for both of us, I mean that due to the fact that my dad has had numerous jobs for different places in different countries. Currently, I am living in Saudi Arabia. But I have an awesome London accent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoa.... Thats not an intro, thats an autobiography!







Deadly. said:


> TL;DR
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hint: Mr. Foam has broke his funnybone.


-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> TL;DR
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Talking about the grumpy one of course.
I know, hooj intro gotta run now..will read later @pup.



Tezlastorme said:


> Is Tapatalk glitching or did some noob just bump a ten year old thread?
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



Work of a no0b it is.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, thanks. It is quite an intro lol.
> 
> And, I just tried to get Minecraft working on Linux. I have one more issue to counter, but it's going to be quite hard/easy. I need to get LWJGL into Ubuntu's Java thingy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Must have missed one and deleted it by accident  what did i miss? 

_   "The true measure of a man is how he treats someone who can do him absolutely no good."
- Samuel Johnson (1709-1784)    _


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

Damn my luck :sly: the search is down.. and I can't find my own kernel thread.. 
Its subscribed.. but last post was bit long ago.. and its in miscellaneous section.. now have to go through all threads just to release new kernel :banghead:
I'm addicted to search button..  without it I feel like a cripple..  





SammyDroidWiz said:


> Whoa.... Thats not an intro, thats an autobiography!
> 
> Hint: Mr. Foam has broke his funnybone.
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> ...

Click to collapse



lol:thumbup:



roofrider said:


> Talking about the grumpy one of course.
> I know, hooj intro gotta run now..will read later @pup.
> 
> Work of a no0b it is.

Click to collapse



you mean the grumpy queeefy 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 5, 2013)

good job wolf pup on the intro..

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Must have missed one and deleted it by accident  what did i miss?
> 
> _   "The true measure of a man is how he treats someone who can do him absolutely no good."
> - Samuel Johnson (1709-1784)    _

Click to collapse



I'll send you another one.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well what a surprise! I had no idea Mr Foam was from India.
> Sucker imported the N4!! Dayum!

Click to collapse



How'd you know?
Also, yes 







SammyDroidWiz said:


> Whoa.... Thats not an intro, thats an autobiography!
> 
> Hint: Mr. Foam has broke his funnybone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Only for select people 






roofrider said:


> Talking about the grumpy one of course.
> I know, hooj intro gotta run now..will read later @pup.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Whatchu said 






Deadly. said:


> Damn my luck :sly: the search is down.. and I can't find my own kernel thread..
> Its subscribed.. but last post was bit long ago.. and its in miscellaneous section.. now have to go through all threads just to release new kernel :banghead:
> I'm addicted to search button..  without it I feel like a cripple..  lol:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Temporarily 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Temporarily
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I never said permanent 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Okay, after much deliberation, review and subsequent decision based on everything I've read, I've made a decision regarding 4D1L. I've decided that he will be permanently discharged from the Fraternity. Since he's cause issues in the recent past, continually shows himself to posses a complete disregard for us, and has proven by way of his actions and conduct to no longer be of that manner to which we, as a brotherhood hold ourselves to, I am hereby issuing a dishonorable discharge from the Fraternity.
> 
> Deadly, as President of the Fraternity, instructed him not to post until a decision was reached. Again, with total disregard and the lack of respect for that issuance, he neglected to follow. Also, whether his 'story' of the videos being deleted was true or conjured, I've chosen to take that into consideration as well. We have a certain degree of definitive evidence against that story, but to further pour salt on the wound, he blatantly posted in another thread acting as if he was being victimized.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. Decision is made then. 

Guys, with all due respect, don't you think you are taking this all too seriously? I mean having a chat between GB and giving an answer like "you are not welcome here, kthnxbye" would be good enough. OP being long and pompous is a nice touch, it is great, but actual running of it... Well, it does look a bit over the top to me. In no way I'm undermining your authority here, just saying maybe you got a little bit carried away? It's only Internet in the end of the day. 
Hope no one gets offended, people that know me better know that I speak my mind without meaning to offend anyone, just sharing an opinion. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> How'd you know?
> Also, yes

Click to collapse



A couple of searches and boom! Also you gave it away in the mod all stars thread.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I never said permanent
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



:sly:







roofrider said:


> A couple of searches and boom! Also you gave it away in the mod all stars thread.

Click to collapse




Ah. Yes. 
I even imported the Asus Transformer



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Asus Crapformer... 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nice. Decision is made then.
> 
> Guys, with all due respect, don't you think you are taking this all too seriously? I mean having a chat between GB and giving an answer like "you are not welcome here, kthnxbye" would be good enough. OP being long and pompous is a nice touch, it is great, but actual running of it... Well, it does look a bit over the top to me. In no way I'm undermining your authority here, just saying maybe you got a little bit carried away? It's only Internet in the end of the day.
> Hope no one gets offended, people that know me better know that I speak my mind without meaning to offend anyone, just sharing an opinion.
> ...

Click to collapse



Now you know why i said no one takes you seriously




        JK mate.. i understand what you are saying.. but you do know how much thought and effort and other things are put in to make a TOT? Its hard to make TOT as its not easy for some people to put a video on YouTube and to leave dignity(didn't find an appropriate word .. may be decency? )  or shyness.. 

so if someone who you talk to daily and consider as a friend if not brother.. goes and deleted those files of all others, not only his.. it is a blow below the belt.. I know we do this for fun and all just to get friendly and have chit chat.. . But if you have someone who thinks of nothing of others videos which they created leaving their shyness and other things for us.. it is quite a big deal.. 

And its not like we didn't give him chance or anything.. he got second chance.. be got a chance again to confess too..  Its just little things which came to mind.. but we shouldn't discuss this here.. it would end up in little trouble I feel .. why not IRC? if you feel its necessary.. I'm happy to talk.. and someone of governing body would be too.. what say you? 
    



roofrider said:


> A couple of searches and boom! Also you gave it away in the mod all stars thread.

Click to collapse



 reply to a.cid's post.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

Guys lets sue Skype. For making an awful Linux version.


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Now you know why i said no one takes you seriously
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oi. I was serious about not being so serious... 

Seriousceprion? 

Just seen hidden text. I guess I was misinterpreted. I mean why so serious and pompous with actual posts? Being serious about decision - that I support 100%. Hope I made myself a little bit more clear now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oi. I was serious about not being so serious...
> 
> Seriousceprion?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And Deadly is taking your seriousness about us being serious seriously




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> And Deadly is taking your seriousness about us being serious seriously
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! Grumpy QF is not grumpy today! Let's all celebrate by running around naked! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Now you know why i said no one takes you seriously
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'd have to agree. no offense tinky.  yeah, it's teh internetz and shouldn't be taken seriously. but at the end of the day it's nice to have been able to form connections/relationships with people you meet online, and i guess apex ( and i'd have to include myself though i mostly lurk ) is just trying to keep what this thread is about intact. like deadly said, those TOTs aren't as easy as they look. 

enough with the serious stuff. sup frat?





















thread killed. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oi. I was serious about not being so serious...
> 
> Seriousceprion?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well that did made it a bit clearer.. but are you talking about no spam rule or no one word posts? 

Because we aren't having any kinda serious posts otherwise.. apart from our daily problems which we all have ..

I just spoke my mind there..  As you said you spoke yours..  I guess it does sound out of context if we speak our mind

And how dafuq you replied without checking hide tab
You are drunk.. go home

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i'd have to agree. no offense tinky.  yeah, it's teh internetz and shouldn't be taken seriously. but at the end of the day it's nice to have been able to form connections/relationships with people you meet online, and i guess apex ( and i'd have to include myself though i mostly lurk ) is just trying to keep what this thread is about intact. like deadly said, those TOTs aren't as easy as they look.
> 
> enough with the serious stuff. sup frat?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read my edit 

An no, I will revive this thread. Or kill it myself! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oi. I was serious about not being so serious...
> 
> Seriousceprion?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good god i misunderstood you as well. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i'd have to agree. no offense tinky.  yeah, it's teh internetz and shouldn't be taken seriously. but at the end of the day it's nice to have been able to form connections/relationships with people you meet online, and i guess apex ( and i'd have to include myself though i mostly lurk ) is just trying to keep what this thread is about intact. like deadly said, those TOTs aren't as easy as they look.
> 
> enough with the serious stuff. sup frat?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hola... wait ... who were you again? 

And you can't kill this thread when I'm online.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> hola... wait ... who were you again?
> 
> And you can't kill this thread when I'm online..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> hola... wait ... who were you again?
> 
> And you can't kill this thread when I'm online..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



His name is Abel. And you have goldfish memory. And you can't sack me because I'm not a member  And I'm random today. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

Undercover is going berserk today.


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Undercover is going berserk today.

Click to collapse



Grrrrrrrrrrrr

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was quick :screwy:


----------



## cascabel (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> hola... wait ... who were you again?
> 
> And you can't kill this thread when I'm online..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i will try. 







roofrider said:


> I can

Click to collapse




no.jpg it's my turn nao.






undercover said:


> His name is Abel. And you have goldfish memory. And you can't sack me because I'm not a member  And I'm random today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



wait...what? :what:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That was quick :screwy:

Click to collapse



Vigilance my friend, vigilance. 

OT is slow... I'm bored and have to wait to spam... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Vigilance my friend, vigilance.
> 
> OT is slow... I'm bored and have to wait to spam...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi there random today aka stinky aka tinky aka undercover ..

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Hi there random today aka stinky aka tinky aka undercover ..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



aka stinky. 

Sh!t i misread it!! :banghead:


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> aka stinky.

Click to collapse



Grrrrrrrrrrrr 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I will now unleash the wrath of this creature on you.


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I will now unleash the wrath of this creature on you.

Click to collapse



Meh. I'm Russian. We wrestle bears for fun. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Meh. I'm Russian. We wrestle bears for fun.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who said wrestling with bears will save your ass from "that"

@roof.. read with eyes wide open.. you won't miss it then

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Meh. I'm Russian. We wrestle bears for fun.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I give up then. 

Cats..cats? Jeff's kittens should do it then.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> @roof.. read with eyes wide open.. you won't miss it then
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



:crying::crying::crying::crying: ok :crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

Bye guys.. dinner time and hungry as hell.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm off. Someone save the thread.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2013)

Stinky naked? 
I still have a log of you spanking Dex :sly:



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Bye guys.. dinner time and hungry as hell..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Dinner at 8.40? 







roofrider said:


> I'm off. Someone save the thread.

Click to collapse





:thumbup:


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stinky naked?
> I still have a log of you spanking Dex :sly:

Click to collapse



Share eeeettt! Nobody cares even if he minds.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Bye guys.. dinner time and hungry as hell..
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Dinner at 8.40? 







roofrider said:


> I'm off. Someone save the thread.

Click to collapse





:thumbup:


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 5, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dinner at 8.40?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thats nothin one of my friends was havin su0er at 230 am

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> thats nothin one of my friends was havin su0er at 230 am
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Lol, did your stomach give any trouble after eating that onion?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I give up then.
> 
> Cats..cats? Jeff's kittens should do it then.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My kittehs will eat stinky tinky Russian or not. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> My kittehs will eat stinky tinky Russian or not.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I haz a kitty too :sly::sly::sly::sly:


QF, bring it on! #helpmenow days were INSANE! You missed most of the fun though, joined too late. Dex and kgs have some great logs... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, now that I'm pledging, it is time to write an introduction.
> 
> My name is Irshad. Feel free to call me that if you don't like Wolf. I am 13 years old, and my birthday is in November. I was born in, and spent most of my life in England (London specifically). However, I have Pakistani roots in my family. Such as my mum, who was born in Pakistan. But my dad, he's like me. He was born in London too, and spent most of his life there. When I say most for both of us, I mean that due to the fact that my dad has had numerous jobs for different places in different countries. Currently, I am living in Saudi Arabia. But I have an awesome London accent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot your social security #, blood type, and a DNA sample! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> I haz a kitty too :sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> 
> QF, bring it on! #helpmenow days were INSANE! You missed most of the fun though, joined too late. Dex and kgs have some great logs...
> ...

Click to collapse



Color and breed (if known) I love me some kittehs. Best animal ever

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello fratt

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nice. Decision is made then.
> 
> Guys, with all due respect, don't you think you are taking this all too seriously? I mean having a chat between GB and giving an answer like "you are not welcome here, kthnxbye" would be good enough. OP being long and pompous is a nice touch, it is great, but actual running of it... Well, it does look a bit over the top to me. In no way I'm undermining your authority here, just saying maybe you got a little bit carried away? It's only Internet in the end of the day.
> Hope no one gets offended, people that know me better know that I speak my mind without meaning to offend anyone, just sharing an opinion.
> ...

Click to collapse



IMHO aforementioned member was allowed to stay too long! I agree completely with the decision. Taking it too seriously? I can understand this notion but that's what makes this thread different, isn't it? I know the whole "internetz" argument, but we can't just let someone continually run afoul. I know you and your penchant for being candid, but if certain people who put the effort to have a hierarchy here than why not try to make it serve a purpose? 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> I haz a kitty too :sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> 
> QF, bring it on! #helpmenow days were INSANE! You missed most of the fun though, joined too late. Dex and kgs have some great logs...
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh. Irc got dead a while ago. 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dinner at 8.40?
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



hostel
That should answer everything.. 



roofrider said:


> Lol, did your stomach give any trouble after eating that onion?

Click to collapse



it didn't for me

PS: If you were wondering why would it give trouble to me.. I did the same TOT



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> My kittehs will eat stinky tinky Russian or not.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you better take account of his"stinky" nick.. 

He ain't got it for nothing.. 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> hostel
> That should answer everything..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Talking of kitties, here's mine

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hukd0ox1ufas44c/2013-03-05 16.26.09.jpg


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> it didn't for me
> 
> PS: If you were wondering why would it give trouble to me.. I did the same TOT

Click to collapse



I knw, but i didn't watch it completely. Do it again. 


undercover said:


> Talking of kitties, here's mine

Click to collapse



FTFY 
He's awesome btw!


----------



## Deadly (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Talking of kitties, here's mine
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hukd0ox1ufas44c/2013-03-05 16.26.09.jpg

Click to collapse




dont use % in link.. 




roofrider said:


> I knw, but i didn't watch it completely. Do it again.
> 
> 
> FTFY
> He's awesome btw!

Click to collapse



you took my advice and learnt huh

I have the video.. I'll just reupload.. I have all videos.. just low quality though 

So I'm not gonna do it again 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Talking of kitties, here's mine
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hukd0ox1ufas44c/2013-03-05 16.26.09.jpg

Click to collapse



That is one bad @$$ kitteh 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That is one bad @$$ kitteh
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks guys  It's my boy's, technically speaking.

Here's another one. Yes, yes, same cat, different lighting. Normally she appears black, but you seen what she looks like when sun shines at her from the side. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/a18n8rl3ye4xuyp/2013-04-03 18.21.03.jpg

Guys, I take out % and it doesn't work?


----------



## Apex (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nice. Decision is made then.
> 
> Guys, with all due respect, don't you think you are taking this all too seriously? I mean having a chat between GB and giving an answer like "you are not welcome here, kthnxbye" would be good enough. OP being long and pompous is a nice touch, it is great, but actual running of it... Well, it does look a bit over the top to me. In no way I'm undermining your authority here, just saying maybe you got a little bit carried away? It's only Internet in the end of the day.
> Hope no one gets offended, people that know me better know that I speak my mind without meaning to offend anyone, just sharing an opinion.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's all for fun, and fellowship of good people from all over XDA. True, at the end of the day, it's just 'teh interwebz', but in order to form a system of policies, procedures, and protocol, it's necessary to have some degree of governing. Under all normal circumstances, we float around here and chat, joke and lean on each other. But, when situations arise that demand a certain capacity of decision making, I rely on my GB Members. I trust their insight and opinions, and value their direction. We've only had one (1, mind you) incident which resulted in a temporary lock of this thread, and was cause by a recently discharged Member. I'd say that our GB's work has kept us as clean as absolutely possible, under many heated arguments and unpleasant exchanges in the past. It's sometimes a lot to keep up with, the whole 'governing' thing, but ultimately it's done for everyone's benefit here, and I think all that frequent this thread appreciate that. 

~fin


----------



## cascabel (Apr 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> It's all for fun, and fellowship of good people from all over XDA. True, at the end of the day, it's just 'teh interwebz', but in order to form a system of policies, procedures, and protocol, it's necessary to have some degree of governing. Under all normal circumstances, we float around here and chat, joke and lean on each other. But, when situations arise that demand a certain capacity of decision making, I rely on my GB Members. I trust their insight and opinions, and value their direction. We've only had one (1, mind you) incident which resulted in a temporary lock of this thread, and was cause by a recently discharged Member. I'd say that our GB's work has kept us as clean as absolutely possible, under many heated arguments and unpleasant exchanges in the past. It's sometimes a lot to keep up with, the whole 'governing' thing, but ultimately it's done for everyone's benefit here, and I think all that frequent this thread appreciate that.
> 
> ~fin

Click to collapse



nice to see you again fearless leader. and me thinks you haz misumderstood tinky's post as well. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello brethren.

I have 3 cats.

2 are Bengals, sisters from the same litter. The other is the son of over of our Bengals and a Russian Blue.

The smaller of our two Bengals (5.5 lbs) once injured 6 vets through animal protective gear and falcon gloves! They'd prefer if we never brought her back, but she's calmed down completely now, she even trims her own claws by biting them down to length.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I missed the bit where this thread got locked.. 

Irregardless,


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello brethren.
> 
> I have 3 cats.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn dude, you own my two favorite breeds of cat...  Russian blues are great, had one for about 16 years...  A bengal, or a savannah is what I want next...


This was my Russian Blue


----------



## cascabel (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello brethren.
> 
> I have 3 cats.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. seriously? that's one feisty cat. 
had a cat once,  though i was too young to know what breed it was.. i have  family of dog lovers. dogs are cool, but i have to say it's nice to have a cat in the house.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

This is our Russian Blue/Bengal mix. His name is Dr. Goldstein. We have no idea how he came out that color.





His mom, Rafiki, is in the middle here. Bugsy is on the right. She's the one the vet is afraid of.





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This is our Russian Blue/Bengal mix. His name is Dr. Goldstein. We have no idea how he came out that color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice looking cats!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes... nice LOOKING.

JK. Thanks. They're usually obedient and respond to some commands, such as "Go back inside". What's great is that with 2 cats, there is only one relationship between them. With 3, though, there are 3 relationships, thus at any moment, 2 of them will be fighting. Great entertainment.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello brethren.
> 
> I have 3 cats.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome I'm jelly I want a Bengal 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Yes... nice LOOKING.
> 
> JK. Thanks. They're usually obedient and respond to some commands, such as "Go back inside". What's great is that with 2 cats, there is only one relationship between them. With 3, though, there are 3 relationships, thus at any moment, 2 of them will be fighting. Great entertainment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got 2 ATM and they are just best buds they cuddle and spoon all the time. Im not sure how they would react to another but we will find out soon cause me wants a kitten 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

It'll be slap fights galore! Doooooeeeeeeeet!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's awesome I'm jelly I want a Bengal
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get ready to fork over some money, they aren't cheap...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> You forgot your social security #, blood type, and a DNA sample!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse





Quasimodem said:


> Get ready to fork over some money, they aren't cheap...

Click to collapse



My blood type is O I think.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My blood type is O I think.

Click to collapse



Type O Negative?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Get ready to fork over some money, they aren't cheap...

Click to collapse



Oh I know bro that's the thing. I also have a hard time not adopting a kitten cause they need a home and the chances of finding a Bengal to adopt is slim to non 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 5, 2013)

Our girls were rescues. Breeder dumped a litter at 3 days old, we rescued two. Bengals are an excellent breed. Smart, communicative, ours are quite loving.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Our girls were rescues. Breeder dumped a litter at 3 days old, we rescued two. Bengals are an excellent breed. Smart, communicative, ours are quite loving.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's awesome bro

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 5, 2013)

sup frat ?


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't believe Facebook killed the Fast for Facebook app its one of the best fb clients! Dev was informed by Facebook it dead. Their response was to make another app. What a bunch of bull!

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Can't believe Facebook killed the Fast for Facebook app its one of the best fb clients! Dev was informed by Facebook it dead. Their response was to make another app. What a bunch of bull!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Really? They got C&D letter? Bastards 

When are you going to build me custom build btw? I'm waiting for you patiently, still on Mar07 rbj. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Apr 5, 2013)

cascabel said:


> nice to see you again fearless leader. and me thinks you haz misumderstood tinky's post as well.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



What could have been misconstrued? He suggested we've gotten carried away with the 'operation' of this thread. I thought his and my post were both quite succinct.


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Really? They got C&D letter? Bastards
> 
> When are you going to build me custom build btw? I'm waiting for you patiently, still on Mar07 rbj.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. I haven't got my laptop yet so don't hold your breath . Yeah if I was the dev I'd really be pissed. 
I'm hoping I can build of vanilla with some tweaks and mods I like. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 5, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Lol. I haven't got my laptop yet so don't hold your breath . Yeah if I was the dev I'd really be pissed.
> I'm hoping I can build of vanilla with some tweaks and mods I like.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



What laptop are you getting?


----------



## undercover (Apr 5, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Lol. I haven't got my laptop yet so don't hold your breath . Yeah if I was the dev I'd really be pissed.
> I'm hoping I can build of vanilla with some tweaks and mods I like.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



No no, you got it all wrong. One build with mods you like, one build with mods I like. If we like same mods - profit! 

Apex, read my follow up post on the same page (I think) as the one you quoted. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 5, 2013)

So... What's everyone up to?


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 5, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> What laptop are you getting?

Click to collapse



Not sure yet. I'm looking at a thinkpad. Lenovo is about to release the T431s. It looks pretty sweet. Got any thoughts or recommendations?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------




undercover said:


> No no, you got it all wrong. One build with mods you like, one build with mods I like. If we like same mods - profit!
> 
> Apex, read my follow up post on the same page (I think) as the one you quoted.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





undercover said:


> No no, you got it all wrong. One build with mods you like, one build with mods I like. If we like same mods - profit!
> 
> Apex, read my follow up post on the same page (I think) as the one you quoted.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looks like you'll have to like my mods 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




undercover said:


> No no, you got it all wrong. One build with mods you like, one build with mods I like. If we like same mods - profit!
> 
> Apex, read my follow up post on the same page (I think) as the one you quoted.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 5, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Not sure yet. I'm looking at a thinkpad. Lenovo is about to release the T431s. It looks pretty sweet. Got any thoughts or recommendations?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse




Asus N76VZ is nice...  17" screen, i7-3610qm, up to 16gb RAM, 2 SATA3 slots, GT650M graphics...  It would handle anything you need and more...


----------



## undercover (Apr 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Looks like you'll have to like my mods
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse




Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 


Y u no nice to me?:crying:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2013)

Come on Dr's of the brotherhood and honorary cupcake Dr's we need some thread CPR.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm on important business at home, sorry...
hickory smoking up some buffalo burgers.

Also throwing scraps to the dog.

If it wasn't overcast and threatening to rain, this would be quite enjoyable.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm on important business at home, sorry...
> hickory smoking up some buffalo burgers.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Y U No invite Apex? 

_**No tress were destroyed in sending of this message; however, a tremendous amount of electrons were terribly inconvenienced.*_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> Y U No invite Apex?
> 
> _**No tress were destroyed in sending of this message; however, a tremendous amount of electrons were terribly inconvenienced.*_

Click to collapse



I'll put one on my scanner and send it out as a group email.

What file type works best for bbq?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'll put one on my scanner and send it out as a group email.
> 
> What file type works best for bbq?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know, but so long as it's formatted FAT32(oz) I'm good. 

_**No tress were destroyed in sending of this message; however, a tremendous number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced.*_


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> Y u no nice to me?:crying:

Click to collapse



Don't worry if I actually figure out the building process you'll be first on my list 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> I don't know, but so long as it's formatted FAT32(oz) I'm good.
> 
> _**No tress were destroyed in sending of this message; however, a tremendous number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced.*_

Click to collapse



Nice.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 6, 2013)

_**No tress were destroyed in sending of this message; however, a tremendous number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced.*_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 6, 2013)

This thread has been dead long enough for me to watch Animal House. At least I used my time productively. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This thread has been dead long enough for me to watch Animal House. At least I used my time productively.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Well done :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Well done :beer::beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I still haven't.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 6, 2013)

Not the first time I've seen it, but it's been a while.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Not the first time I've seen it, but it's been a while.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ive never seen it in it's entirety.  Can ya believe that sht?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ive never seen it in it's entirety.  Can ya believe that sht?

Click to collapse



I'd mail you the DVD if I had it. It's a must see.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'd mail you the DVD if I had it. It's a must see.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I appreciate that.  I could buy it....I just never think about it when I'm in a store.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello frat  

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I still haven't.

Click to collapse



damn ye :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'd mail you the DVD if I had it. It's a must see.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I appreciate that.  I could buy it....I just never think about it when I'm in a store.

Click to collapse



Someone please show me how to use hanbrake and not have a 30gig file I and I got you...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 6, 2013)

I... uhhh... know not what you speak of, as it may go against the grain of xda policy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Apr 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I... uhhh... know not what you speak of, as it may go against the grain of xda policy.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



PM for the rescue! 

____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 6, 2013)

So, what's everyone up to? 
And, is there an Ubuntu equivalent to Task Manager in Windows? My Skype keeps glitching, I hate it. Even the UI is ugly. Perhaps if I download the Windows version and use Wine I'll have better luck.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> So, what's everyone up to?
> And, is there an Ubuntu equivalent to Task Manager in Windows? My Skype keeps glitching, I hate it. Even the UI is ugly. Perhaps if I download the Windows version and use Wine I'll have better luck.

Click to collapse



http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919291

Irregardless,


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1919291
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



Thanks. Also, using top in terminal is good
I am getting htop now though.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 6, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Someone please show me how to use hanbrake and not have a 30gig file I and I got you...

Click to collapse



Why handbrake? I use dvdfab

_   "The true measure of a man is how he treats someone who can do him absolutely no good."
- Samuel Johnson (1709-1784)    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2013)

Quasi y u make my barony friends sad? 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Quasi y u make my barony friends sad?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 He didn't do much

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

Sup frat?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Sup

Click to collapse



Hai

Sent from my TARDIS.


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 6, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Asus N76VZ is nice...  17" screen, i7-3610qm, up to 16gb RAM, 2 SATA3 slots, GT650M graphics...  It would handle anything you need and more...

Click to collapse



Nice. Keep em coming. Any more suggestions for laptop choice?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Sup

Click to collapse



Hiya.
How are you?







Wolf Pup said:


> Hai
> 
> Sent from my TARDIS.

Click to collapse



Hi
How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2013)

He's Alive!







Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He's Alive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WTH?


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Hiya.
> How are you?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good, and you? I'm looking to get a new laptop for grad school. Any thoughts? Mainly for writing papers. Something light, SSD is a must. Possibly build some Rom's on the side


----------



## boborone (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey frat. Seeing how the N4 seems to be the official phone of CDA, anybody know of controls to toggle 4g? I'm in the sticks right now and it bouncing from 3 to 4 constantly keeps dropping my connection. Want it stay on stable 3g for the time being.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 6, 2013)

boborone said:


> Hey frat. Seeing how the N4 seems to be the official phone of CDA, anybody know of controls to toggle 4g? I'm in the sticks right now and it bouncing from 3 to 4 constantly keeps dropping my connection. Want it stay on stable 3g for the time being.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you running a custom ROM? Many of them have toggles for that built in.

On another note, here is the announcement that Fast for FB is dead, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39971638&postcount=1731

lets ALL spam facebook, NAO!!


----------



## boborone (Apr 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Are you running a custom ROM? Many of them have toggles for that built in.
> 
> On another note, here is the announcement that Fast for FB is dead, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=39971638&postcount=1731
> 
> lets ALL spam facebook, NAO!!

Click to collapse



Paranoid android. All I can find is mobile data. Either on or off. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Good, and you? I'm looking to get a new laptop for grad school. Any thoughts? Mainly for writing papers. Something light, SSD is a must. Possibly build some Rom's on the side

Click to collapse



I'm not the one to ask....
However, I love my HP
17.3in HD screen
1920 x 1080
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2860QM CPU @ 2.50GHz
8GB RAM
Radeon (TM) HD 7690M XT 2GB
INTEL SSDSA2BW160G3H 128GB
ST9500423AS 500GB HDD
But it isn't that light...... 
I really suggest you goto the computer thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765837
They know their stuff....


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> WTH?

Click to collapse



He a Russian tortoise so they are diggers. He digs himself into his wood chips to sleep then when he wakes up you just see his lil head poke out . He's so cute here's some more I just took and in the last 2 he is in his shell .

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He a Russian tortoise so they are diggers. He digs himself into his wood chips to sleep then when he wakes up you just see his lil head poke out . He's so cute here's some more I just took and in the last 2 he is in his shell .
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh ok.
Hi there Mr Tortoise
Nice pics :good:


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm not the one to ask....
> However, I love my HP
> 17.3in HD screen
> 1920 x 1080
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh nice! I didn't even know there was a thread for that lol


----------



## boborone (Apr 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He a Russian tortoise so they are diggers. He digs himself into his wood chips to sleep then when he wakes up you just see his lil head poke out . He's so cute here's some more I just took and in the last 2 he is in his shell .
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice man. Cute lil fella.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 6, 2013)

boborone said:


> Nice man. Cute lil fella.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dial *#*#4636#*#* and choose what you want. Gsm only, wdcma only. It will reset after reboot.


----------



## boborone (Apr 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dial *#*#4636#*#* and choose what you want. Gsm only, wdcma only. It will reset after reboot.

Click to collapse



For toggling data? Sweet thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

boborone said:


> For toggling data? Sweet thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



how did you not know that???


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Hi
> How are you?

Click to collapse



I'm good, you? How's the job situation mate?


----------



## boborone (Apr 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> how did you not know that???

Click to collapse



I got spoiled by my ROM on me SII. Haven't used dialer codes since my first galaxy. And didn't think about using it to turn off HSPA+.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

boborone said:


> I got spoiled by my ROM on me SII. Haven't used dialer codes since my first galaxy. And didn't think about using it to turn off HSPA+.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



>implied facepalm


----------



## Apex (Apr 6, 2013)

Greetings, Earth Frat! 

DowntownJeffBrown and percy_g2 have completed their respective Pledge Periods, and now should prepare for completion of their chosen ToT. I will update the OP shortly to reflect the new Members, along with Wolfgang's Pledge. 

Happy Caturday, y'all!


----------



## cascabel (Apr 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings, Earth Frat!
> 
> DowntownJeffBrown and percy_g2 have completed their respective Pledge Periods, and now should prepare for completion of their chosen ToT. I will update the OP shortly to reflect the new Members, along with Wolfgang's Pledge.
> 
> Happy Caturday, y'all!

Click to collapse



this calls for a celebration! 
i haz teh beers. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

now who's going to feed me? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm good, you? How's the job situation mate?

Click to collapse



Meh.still working on it....
I'll find something.
Always do...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Will do...
> 
> Just got off work so I'm heading to the op now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice Intro Jeff! I have son named Noah too(he's 7). I also like cycling, partial to BMC and the former Team Astana(until Contador cheated). I also like team AG2R La Mondiale, mostly because I like saying the name in a french accent LOL


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings, Earth Frat!
> 
> DowntownJeffBrown and percy_g2 have completed their respective Pledge Periods, and now should prepare for completion of their chosen ToT. I will update the OP shortly to reflect the new Members, along with Wolfgang's Pledge.
> 
> Happy Caturday, y'all!

Click to collapse



:angel: TOT coming soon


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 6, 2013)

So you all peeps ready to get ready for election?
Apex, can u gtalk me when you are free? Not now, gonna sleep 
I think I found a better website for doing polls


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So you all peeps ready to get ready for election?
> Apex, can u gtalk me when you are free? Not now, gonna sleep
> I think I found a better website for doing polls

Click to collapse



Wait? Another election? 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 6, 2013)

Can I run for prime minister? 

Irregardless,


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings, Earth Frat!
> 
> DowntownJeffBrown and percy_g2 have completed their respective Pledge Periods, and now should prepare for completion of their chosen ToT. I will update the OP shortly to reflect the new Members, along with Wolfgang's Pledge.
> 
> Happy Caturday, y'all!

Click to collapse



Yay! Thanks Apex!







FlyGurl said:


> Meh.still working on it....
> I'll find something.
> Always do...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hope it works out BD. You can give that prick a big punch in the face from all of us!


Sent from my TARDIS.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Oh ok.
> Hi there Mr Tortoise
> Nice pics :good:

Click to collapse



Thank you 

I remember seeing a pic of a bird of yours. What kind was it and do u have more? Birds are beautiful 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Nice man. Cute lil fella.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Muchas gracias :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Greetings, Earth Frat!
> 
> DowntownJeffBrown and percy_g2 have completed their respective Pledge Periods, and now should prepare for completion of their chosen ToT. I will update the OP shortly to reflect the new Members, along with Wolfgang's Pledge.
> 
> Happy Caturday, y'all!

Click to collapse



Yes I will complete it soon thank you. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Nice Intro Jeff! I have son named Noah too(he's 7). I also like cycling, partial to BMC and the former Team Astana(until Contador cheated). I also like team AG2R La Mondiale, mostly because I like saying the name in a french accent LOL

Click to collapse



Thank you...

I'm so excited for Paris roubaix this weekend. Love that race 

My podium cap 







Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 7, 2013)

I nominate myself for a Union Rep! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 7, 2013)

I nominate myself for first and/or second guard ... And everyone dont forget about the 1 week to get in your tot videos... Times gettin closer by the day

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Apex (Apr 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So you all peeps ready to get ready for election?
> Apex, can u gtalk me when you are free? Not now, gonna sleep
> I think I found a better website for doing polls

Click to collapse



Hit me up when you're up, 'cept that damn time zone difference and all. I may be sleeping early tonight, as I just came back from New York City last night. But, when you're free, let's discuss! Time is closing in on us. I may make the terms 4 months - just to make the polling easier on me and everyone else. Haven't decided yet...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 7, 2013)

The new Evil Dead was bad ass!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 7, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> The new Evil Dead was bad ass!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I hate u -.-

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 7, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> I hate u -.-
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse




Watch it! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> I nominate myself for a Union Rep!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I should be the union Stewart since I'm actually a card caring union teamster 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 7, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Watch it!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I intend to joygasm all over it

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Hit me up when you're up, 'cept that damn time zone difference and all. I may be sleeping early tonight, as I just came back from New York City last night. But, when you're free, let's discuss! Time is closing in on us. I may make the terms 4 months - just to make the polling easier on me and everyone else. Haven't decided yet...

Click to collapse



Ok 







eep2378 said:


> Wait? Another election?
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Ya..Read the title


----------



## Apex (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm guessing we should switch to a 4 month long term of office, since we're already behind after dealing with dumbass. Nonetheless, we should still focus on a much more productive election this term, and I'm hoping for better turn outs in the polling numbers - mostly, because we have more Members! 

_**No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message; however, a tremendous number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced.*_


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'm guessing we should switch to a 4 month long term of office, since we're already behind after dealing with dumbass. Nonetheless, we should still focus on a much more productive election this term, and I'm hoping for better turn outs in the polling numbers - mostly, because we have more Members!
> 
> _**No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message; however, a tremendous number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced.*_

Click to collapse



It sgould be a good election.. i wonder who all is running tho

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Apex (Apr 7, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> It sgould be a good election.. i wonder who all is running tho
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



So far, you've been the only one other than QF who's PM'd me with nominations. 

_**No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message; however, a tremendous number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced.*_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 7, 2013)

Should I run for presidency again? 

Or I'll just sit this one out
____________________________________
“If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 7, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Should I run for presidency again?
> 
> Or I'll just sit this one out
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Should i run for presidency?  Jk yes.

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## roofrider (Apr 7, 2013)

Election huh!
I'm ready to serve, throw anything at me.   Except rotten tomatoes and eggs, save those for stinky.


----------



## undercover (Apr 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Election huh!
> I'm ready to serve, throw anything at me.   Except rotten tomatoes and eggs, save those for stinky.

Click to collapse



Grrrrrrrrrrrr 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Grrrrr...stop mapsing. :sly:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Election huh!
> I'm ready to serve, throw anything at me.   Except rotten tomatoes and eggs, save those for stinky.

Click to collapse









Irregardless,


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys, I'm in the OP! I'M IN THE OP!

I have an awesome nick too.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 7, 2013)

I nominate myself President

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, guys I'm gonna run for re-election of Member Promotion Chairman. I would welcome all nominations from my fellow brothers. Having the experience of a previous term I feel I can continue to uphold the high values we all strive for.


----------



## cascabel (Apr 7, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Ok, guys I'm gonna run for re-election of Member Promotion Chairman. I would welcome all nominations from my fellow brothers. Having the experience of a previous term I feel I can continue to uphold the high values we all strive for.

Click to collapse



if deadly won't be running for pres, i nominate you for that position. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I'm in the OP! I'M IN THE OP!
> 
> I have an awesome nick too.

Click to collapse








Irregardless,


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> if deadly won't be running for pres, i nominate you for that position. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



:highfive:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 7, 2013)

I want to run for a position but idk which  halp

Irregardless,


----------



## Deadly (Apr 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I want to run for a position but idk which  halp
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



go for Chaplin or secretary.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## roofrider (Apr 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> if deadly won't be running for pres, i nominate you for that position. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1 to that.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 7, 2013)

If u guys need me for any position I'm willing to help with anything. Cheers and QF for recruitment chairmen :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 7, 2013)

Geez. I go away for a few days and find only 20 pages.  I am disappointed. 
How is everybody?


----------



## cascabel (Apr 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> +1 to that.

Click to collapse



y u no run for a position? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 7, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Made me chuckle :thumbup:

_   "I do not feel obliged to believe that the same God who has endowed us with sense, reason, and intellect has intended us to forgo their use."
- Galileo Galilei (1564-1642)  _


----------



## cascabel (Apr 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> If u guys need me for any position I'm willing to help with anything. Cheers and QF for recruitment chairmen :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



go for marshal. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

will try to give apex a list of nominees when i have the time (or energy...).

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> y u no run for a position?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Err..i run away from responsibilities unless it's thrusted upon me. 
I'm up for Guard though.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> If u guys need me for any position I'm willing to help with anything. Cheers and QF for recruitment chairmen :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol thanks but GB members won't be contesting anymore




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (Apr 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Err..i run away from responsibilities unless it's thrusted upon me.
> I'm up for Guard though.

Click to collapse



lol. go for vp. then we'll elect a president who's always here so you won't have to do anything. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. go for vp. then we'll elect a president who's always here so you won't have to do anything.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Best position ever :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. go for vp. then we'll elect a president who's always here so you won't have to do anything.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



HAha..sounds like a plan! :thumbup:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 7, 2013)

Vote for me! Lol, just kidding, hey everyone, been fine a few days, probably will be for a few more, thought I'd drop by and say hey though....


----------



## cascabel (Apr 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Vote for me! Lol, just kidding, hey everyone, been fine a few days, probably will be for a few more, thought I'd drop by and say hey though....

Click to collapse



hey chris! how are you bro? what's keeping you busy? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 7, 2013)

It's 70°F outside. 
At least I get one warm day in spring break.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey chris! how are you bro? what's keeping you busy?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Working on the house, ripping up carpet and installing new hardwood floors in a couple bedrooms...  New linoleum in the kitchen and cleaning like crazy...   gonna be trying to sell the house soon so we can go back to Florida


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll go for guard then I guess. Where do I apply? 

Or secretary? Or Chaplin? Lol I don't know, anything 

Irregardless,


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Working on the house, ripping up carpet and installing new hardwood floors in a couple bedrooms...  New linoleum in the kitchen and cleaning like crazy...   gonna be trying to sell the house soon so we can go back to Florida

Click to collapse



Awesome!!!

I'm stuck in this country...
I miss England, and my friends there. Especially my best friend. He's a boss.


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Vote for me! Lol, just kidding, hey everyone, been fine a few days, probably will be for a few more, thought I'd drop by and say hey though....

Click to collapse



Hey Chris, nice to see you pop in. Things are good?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 7, 2013)

Eep you killed the thread you murderer.


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 7, 2013)

Back home again. Another week with hell at school....

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Apr 7, 2013)

Guise, 

Please PM me your nominations for Chapter Officer Positions. It's an easier way for me to keep track of them.


----------



## Apex (Apr 7, 2013)

Also, Google+ Community created for you schlubs...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Also, Google+ Community created for you schlubs...

Click to collapse



Going on it now.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Also, Google+ Community created for you schlubs...

Click to collapse



Join request sent


----------



## veeman (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, hello people. What's been happening?


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> Well, hello people. What's been happening?

Click to collapse



Life. Last day of spring break.  I'm watching Dora and working on an app. 
Elections are coming up soon, so remember to nominate people. 
 How are you?


----------



## Apex (Apr 8, 2013)

Apex said:


> Also, Google+ Community created for you schlubs...

Click to collapse


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

lol... Yep so now we have g+ and xda... Should i make a facebooo and twitter for us too? Lol...

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Deadly (Apr 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. go for vp. then we'll elect a president who's always here so you won't have to do anything.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse


:sly::what::banghead:



Tezlastorme said:


> I'll go for guard then I guess. Where do I apply?
> 
> Or secretary? Or Chaplin? Lol I don't know, anything
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



Y U NO READ OP



Apex said:


> Also, Google+ Community created for you schlubs...

Click to collapse



I no active in g+ or fb

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

Apex said:


> Guise,
> 
> Please PM me your nominations for Chapter Officer Positions. It's an easier way for me to keep track of them.

Click to collapse



does this mean i am officially booted-out as the religious drunken badmouthed cheapskate skumbag you refer as chaplain ?

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> :sly::what::banghead:
> 
> Y U NO READ OP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where do you socialize anyways?
i mean how will you tell the hot chick in the bar when she asks for yer fb or gtalk or yahoo or msn or aol or bing

---------- Post added at 10:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------

just joined google+ for this 

add me up


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 8, 2013)

Er.. Guys? What is this Google+ you speak of? Or should I just Google it?


----------



## boborone (Apr 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Er.. Guys? What is this Google+ you speak of? Or should I just Google it?

Click to collapse



You're a young girl........ Stick fb

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Er.. Guys? What is this Google+ you speak of? Or should I just Google it?

Click to collapse



it's a pr0no



boborone said:


> You're a young girl........ Stick fb
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



epic :good:


----------



## Deadly (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> does this mean i am officially booted-out as the religious drunken badmouthed cheapskate skumbag you refer as chaplain ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



actually I have account on all of those ..except for MSN and Bing.. I'm not fond of Microsoft 
I just don't use it from a year or so.. its quite boring these days. All just share ,reshare and share more and reshare again.. 
If she asks .. I have my no. to give




boborone said:


> You're a young girl........ Stick fb
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lmao:thumbup:

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> actually I have account on all of those ..except for MSN and Bing.. I'm not fond of Microsoft
> I just don't use it from a year or so.. its quite boring these days. All just share ,reshare and share more and reshare again..
> If she asks .. I have my no. to give
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO LIKE MICROSOFT??

well i do agree bing is ****,
but skydrive, skype and outlook are my life savers


----------



## Deadly (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Y U NO LIKE MICROSOFT??
> 
> well i do agree bing is ****,
> but skydrive, skype and outlook are my life savers

Click to collapse



Guess all I saw was their down sides.. that is..I'm no user of Skype or sky drive or outlook..
Btw.. you haz a pm

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## cascabel (Apr 8, 2013)

@apex: ygpm. let me know if you didn't get it though. not used to sending pm's via browser. tapatalk spoiled me. :laugh:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> @apex: ygpm. let me know if you didn't get it though. not used to sending pm's via browser. tapatalk spoiled me. :laugh:

Click to collapse



casie.
miss ya bud,
where have you been all these weeks?


----------



## monkeychef (Apr 8, 2013)

So how does this actually work? I mean I understand what it means to be in a Fraternity, but does an E-Frat work in a similar way? I'm just having some issues getting my head around the idea.


----------



## cascabel (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> casie.
> miss ya bud,
> where have you been all these weeks?

Click to collapse



hey alan. been busy. lol. how's you?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey alan. been busy. lol. how's you?

Click to collapse



oh just sitting here with a new job,
doing xda and facebook the whole day 

so i will be getting the nexus 7 end of this month and probably a new device this end of june,
which is better HTC one s or xperia s?



monkeychef said:


> So how does this actually work? I mean I understand what it means to be in a Fraternity, but does an E-Frat work in a similar way? I'm just having some issues getting my head around the idea.

Click to collapse



we humiliate you in the most humane way possible also we have a pup a wolf pup,
and you can also have 3 internetz, a jar of e-lemons and a sign that says "i love muffins" upon initial registration,

for more details please read OP,


----------



## cascabel (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oh just sitting here with a new job,
> doing xda and facebook the whole day
> 
> so i will be getting the nexus 7 end of this month and probably a new device this end of june,
> which is better HTC one s or xperia s?

Click to collapse



never had an htc device so i can't say how their phones are in terms of quality. and i'm an SE fanboy, so go xperia S. y u no buy s4?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oh just sitting here with a new job,
> doing xda and facebook the whole day
> 
> so i will be getting the nexus 7 end of this month and probably a new device this end of june,
> ...

Click to collapse



what he bloody said, plus.... Beware.... U may find a random muffin and fruitcake in your mailbox.

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 8, 2013)

Goodnight/morning/afternoon everyone. See y'all later.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 8, 2013)

Hola mi amigos!

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> never had an htc device so i can't say how their phones are in terms of quality. and i'm an SE fanboy, so go xperia S. y u no buy s4?

Click to collapse



i no has moneh for s4 ,
oh wells,
i has 2 months to make thee decision



SpiritFyre said:


> what he bloody said, plus.... Beware.... U may find a random muffin and fruitcake in your mailbox.
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



hells yea to fruitcakes



Ichigo said:


> Goodnight/morning/afternoon everyone. See y'all later.

Click to collapse





SleepyKrushna said:


> Hola mi amigos!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



si,

ola doc, ola femino


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 8, 2013)

What's up everybody? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up everybody?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



All the threads are quiet

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk Beta 4


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 8, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> All the threads are quiet
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk Beta 4

Click to collapse



Hell I'm still going through all my subscribed threads. 

How are you liking this beta of tapatalk?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I'm still going through all my subscribed threads.
> 
> How are you liking this beta of tapatalk?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Taking a little getting use to

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk Beta 4


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 8, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Taking a little getting use to
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk Beta 4

Click to collapse



Same here. I'll like it better when the dark theme gets released in the update. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i no has moneh for s4 ,
> oh wells,
> i has 2 months to make thee decision
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmfao

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

i missed those days when the thread moved so fast i couldn't even keep up refreshing


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i missed those days when the thread moved so fast i couldn't even keep up refreshing

Click to collapse



Me too. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

Me three? I wasn't even here back then.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Me three? I wasn't even here back then.

Click to collapse



Nor me


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Me three? I wasn't even here back then.

Click to collapse



then where have you been all these months?

don't tell me that "i've went being productive" bull****


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> then where have you been all these months?
> 
> don't tell me that "i've went being productive" bull****

Click to collapse



Me being productive? Neva. 
No idea really, got a pm from Apex one fine day stating that era of the frat has begun. And it took me more than 2 months since then to post here, that's how lazy i am. :banghead:
Anyway how are the temps there?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Me being productive? Neva.
> No idea really, got a pm from Apex one fine day stating that era of the frat has begun. And it took me more than 2 months since then to post here, that's how lazy i am. :banghead:
> Anyway how are the temps there?

Click to collapse



temps?
outside it's 32'C
here in my workplace it's 17'C
so i want to go outside to get myself warm, but it's hot and here it's too cold,


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

I miss the days when i owned s phone that actually had tons of developement for it

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> I miss the days when i owned s phone that actually had tons of developement for it
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



what do you have now anyways?

i have a phone that has development but no CM not even CM7 and we're stuck in gingerbread


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> temps?
> outside it's 32'C
> here in my workplace it's 17'C
> so i want to go outside to get myself warm, but it's hot and here it's too cold,

Click to collapse



Lol same as here.
17 is low, i'd say 23 is ideal room temp.

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> what do you have now anyways?
> 
> i have a phone that has development but no CM not even CM7 and we're stuck in gingerbread

Click to collapse



Woah! Is Y that bad? I had a mini...and it's still going good!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol same as here.
> 17 is low, i'd say 23 is ideal room temp.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Y is not bad,
it's madness!!!!!

we have a broadcom chip and don't have developers to manipulate hardware level binaries,

so we are so boned


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Y is not bad,
> it's madness!!!!!
> 
> we have a broadcom chip and don't have developers to manipulate hardware level binaries,
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn. Being stuck in GB is torture lol.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Damn. Being stuck in GB is torture lol.

Click to collapse



what's more torture is not being able to experience an ICS or JB device,
i never had enough experiences with one 


i has many many many sads


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> what's more torture is not being able to experience an ICS or JB device,
> i never had enough experiences with one
> 
> i has many many many sads

Click to collapse



Ooooh that's sad  
I was ecstatic when i 1st had ics in Mini, JB was even better. 
Is the S3 mini available there?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ooooh that's sad
> I was ecstatic when i 1st had ics in Mini, JB was even better.
> Is the S3 mini available there?

Click to collapse



yup,
s3 mini so is s3 and s4 is comming in may and i think there are selected stores selling HTC one


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yup,
> s3 mini so is s3 and s4 is comming in may and i think there are selected stores selling HTC one

Click to collapse



Get one of those soon and liberate yourself.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Get one of those soon and liberate yourself.

Click to collapse



i hate the materials and the way s3 and s3 mini is designed ,

i'm getting myself a non-samsung device this time,

ONWARD TO FREEEEEDOM FROM GINGEEEEERBREEEED!


----------



## Deadly (Apr 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell I'm still going through all my subscribed threads.
> 
> How are you liking this beta of tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



same story here

Except for the tapatalk beta which I heard it first time here.. 

@Alan.. I'm not sure how you live without data plan.. I'm without it from a week nao.. its hell I must say




roofrider said:


> Me being productive? Neva.
> No idea really, got a pm from Apex one fine day stating that era of the frat has begun. And it took me more than 2 months since then to post here, that's how lazy i am. :banghead:
> Anyway how are the temps there?

Click to collapse



oh so I'm quite happy that my pm's were replied within a day by you

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> same story here
> 
> Except for the tapatalk beta which I heard it first time here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol,
i mooch off my girlfriends wi-fi and my company's VPN,

dude we have $23/month of unlimited 3G+ data,
but i have a device made of crap so it's practically useless,
you know that Y only lasts 3 hours on wifi


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> oh so I'm quite happy that my pm's were replied within a day by you

Click to collapse



I don't delay in replying to PMs, don't worry about that. lol.

You have a Y too right? You don't seem to be complaining as much as DN.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I don't delay replying to PMs, don't worry about that. lol.
> 
> You have a Y too right? You don't seem to be complaining as much as DN.

Click to collapse



he has a Y duos (dual sim version), and maybe he secretly has a HTC Galaxy Nexus Optimus One Razr 12


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

Morning afternoon and evening frat...

Its raining cats and dogs here 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning afternoon and evening frat...
> 
> Its raining cats and dogs here
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sounds legit


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning afternoon and evening frat...
> 
> Its raining cats and dogs here
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



imagine all that poop you people have to clean up afterwards with all that dogs and cats falling

---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Sounds legit

Click to collapse



hi crustacean


----------



## Deadly (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> lol,
> i mooch off my girlfriends wi-fi and my company's VPN,
> 
> dude we have $23/month of unlimited 3G+ data,
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously?

That's way too low.. I get around 6-8 hours on Wi-Fi with starting from 100%.. you sure you are on a custom kernel? May be you should try kuro.. I do have brightness around 10-15% though.. but that's my kernel  which can hold up.. but 3g data non stop usage gets it only till 8 hours.. 




roofrider said:


> I don't delay in replying to PMs, don't worry about that. lol.
> 
> You have a Y too right? You don't seem to be complaining as much as DN.

Click to collapse



because I don't have a choice of changing phone anytime soon.. so no point in *****ing about it




deathnotice01 said:


> he has a Y duos (dual sim version), and maybe he secretly has a HTC Galaxy Nexus Optimus One Razr 12

Click to collapse



oh I wish!

@hola prawn , Jeff.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Seriously?
> 
> That's way too low.. I get around 6-8 hours on Wi-Fi with starting from 100%.. you sure you are on a custom kernel? May be you should try kuro.. I do have brightness around 10-15% though.. but that's my kernel  which can hold up.. but 3g data non stop usage gets it only till 8 hours..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




B1tch please. 8hrs?
I get nearly 8hrs screen on time 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Seriously?
> 
> That's way too low.. I get around 6-8 hours on Wi-Fi with starting from 100%.. you sure you are on a custom kernel? May be you should try kuro.. I do have brightness around 10-15% though.. but that's my kernel  which can hold up.. but 3g data non stop usage gets it only till 8 hours..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



holy mollies crapa wonkas!,
sorcery? or do my e-eyes decieve me?

lolz man,
i get 12 hours when moderately using for music, but data gets my arse around 3-4hours at max,

i'm using naman's kernel,
will switch to kuro's now,


----------



## _Variable (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello all. Anything new?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> imagine all that poop you people have to clean up afterwards with all that dogs and cats falling
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats alot of pooper scoppers

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Deadly (Apr 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> B1tch please. 8hrs?
> I get nearly 8hrs screen on time
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well that's if I'm having WA.. if I disable it.. then I get around 14-16..

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> B1tch please. 8hrs?
> I get nearly 8hrs screen on time
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



show-off 



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hello all. Anything new?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



just jeff with his place raining mammals



Deadly. said:


> well that's if I'm having WA.. if I disable it.. then I get around 14-16..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



shut up deadly don't say such impossible things 

i guess my battery's boned then


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey frat, sup?


```
<Textview
Forum:Post="Tapatalked"
Android:Device="st25i" >
/>
```


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> imagine all that poop you people have to clean up afterwards with all that dogs and cats falling
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its gonna be a mess poop everywhere. I'm glad I don't work for the cities streets and sanitation 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> show-off
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.. and when whatsapp (WA) was sucking my battery.. I thought my battery was done for.. I guess I can still have hopes.. :thumbup:


____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @hola prawn , Jeff..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



What's up 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Apr 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nothing much.. just wishing I had an unlimited net.. so that I could download sources and try my hand.. 

@Alan.. irc nao.. same channel.. OK? 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

Lmfao

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 8, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Lmfao
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Oh noes! Shapers! 

Irregardless,


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Nothing much.. just wishing I had an unlimited net.. so that I could download sources and try my hand..
> 
> @Alan.. irc nao.. same channel.. OK?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we haz irc? 
alan's been very active today. what's going on?

also, hola bros.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Oh noes! Shapers!
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



Perfect for our muffins eh?  Heyyy apex we have the 10th 11th video idea xD

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Deadly (Apr 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> we haz irc?
> alan's been very active today. what's going on?
> 
> also, hola bros.
> ...

Click to collapse



you really have been here from start

Its ##chideltaalpha
I created it when thread was around 8247 post or something..

You gave me too many sadz 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Perfect for our muffins eh?  Heyyy apex we have the 10th 11th video idea xD
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



That would be just too funny... 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you really have been here from start
> 
> Its ##chideltaalpha
> I created it when thread was around 8247 post or something..
> ...

Click to collapse



Mr. Emotional Part Two




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

New bike!!!! She's here!!! Pics incoming later.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That would be just too funny...
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did u ever make ur tot, lmao no oned on irc im the only one

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## cascabel (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you really have been here from start
> 
> Its ##chideltaalpha
> I created it when thread was around 8247 post or something..
> ...

Click to collapse



 i forget things often.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Did u ever make ur tot, lmao no oned on irc im the only one
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Not yet I've only had 1 day off in 3 weeks which was this past Saturday and I was in Chicago all day

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 8, 2013)

Yellow oranges!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> New bike!!!! She's here!!! Pics incoming later.

Click to collapse



Congrats :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Not yet I've only had 1 day off in 3 weeks which was this past Saturday and I was in Chicago all day
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well that sucks.. is it always like that? what do you do, btw? (i don't really read intros much )

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> well that sucks.. is it always like that? what do you do, btw? (i don't really read intros much )
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Um it depends there is a lot of work going on right now. I work as a Union teamster( http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teamsters) at a oil refinery in Chicago. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you. Downside, I'm hungover, can't be asked to take it out for a virgin ride..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Thank you. Downside, I'm hungover, can't be asked to take it out for a virgin ride.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dead irc is dead 

Irregardless,


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Dead irc is dead
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



ikr? Where is everybody?


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

There she is  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> View attachment 1867626View attachment 1867628View attachment 1867629View attachment 1867630View attachment 1867631
> 
> There she is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol whistles and cat calls..

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> View attachment 1867626View attachment 1867628View attachment 1867629View attachment 1867630View attachment 1867631
> 
> There she is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> There she is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



She's hawt! Me jelly.
Wanna ride her!!


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> She's hawt! Me jelly.
> Wanna ride her!!

Click to collapse



You can't 

Just went for a short ride. Well, I sorta expected better tbh, coming from Ridgeback mtb 3x less price. But I guess it's a bit unfair, I'm hungover and haven't given it a chance. 
Anyone knows if anything has to be done in regards to brakes? Or just need to wait till they bed in? Not as sharp as some others I've tried before (not new bikes). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> View attachment 1867626View attachment 1867628View attachment 1867629View attachment 1867630View attachment 1867631
> 
> There she is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And its a specialized that's awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I gotta takes pics of my p.o.s road bike

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




undercover said:


> You can't
> 
> Just went for a short ride. Well, I sorta expected better tbh, coming from Ridgeback mtb 3x less price. But I guess it's a bit unfair, I'm hungover and haven't given it a chance.
> Anyone knows if anything has to be done in regards to brakes? Or just need to wait till they bed in? Not as sharp as some others I've tried before (not new bikes).
> ...

Click to collapse



Whenever I get a new bike I take it to my mechanic to set my gears brakes and everything else.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And its a specialized that's awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I gotta takes pics of my p.o.s road bike
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I normally DIY these things, but i guess it would be good to have initial setup done by someone who knows what he is doing.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> You can't
> 
> Just went for a short ride. Well, I sorta expected better tbh, .....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait..you bought a bike without actually giving it a test ride?


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wait..you bought a bike without actually giving it a test ride?

Click to collapse



Nah. I tested it, although i tested 2013 and this is 2012 one, geometry and other stuff is very similar. I'm not talking about being uncomfortable, I am talking about actual feel of it. Saying that, everything is new, still very tight etc. Need to give it few good rides i guess.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> I normally DIY these things, but i guess it would be good to have initial setup done by someone who knows what he is doing.

Click to collapse



Yea me too but when I first buy a bike and once every spring I let my mechanic tune up my bike and my fiancé's and this year my sons new bike. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea me too but when I first buy a bike and once every spring I let my mechanic tune up my bike and my fiancé's and this year my sons new bike.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Worth it i guess.

BTW, disk brakes do need bedding in

Bedding discs brakes in:

1. Go to the top of a long descent and ride down it. As you’re riding down, gently apply one brake (either will do) so that the brakes drags but does not stop you completely. Do this until the brake is hot and then immediately pour clean water from your bottle over the rotors, or get a friend to ride alongside to do it. Repeat the process for the remaining brake.

2. Repeat the process of heating & watering the brakes three or four times. You should feel the brakes becoming more grabby & effective. The reason for such a transformation is that this process gradually transfers a very small amount of brake pad material onto the surface of the disc rotors, so pad material is rubbing against pad material and therefore an increase in friction is generated.

3. Repeat until satisfactory​


----------



## roofrider (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nah. I tested it, although i tested 2013 and this is 2012 one, geometry and other stuff is very similar. I'm not talking about being uncomfortable, I am talking about actual feel of it. Saying that, everything is new, still very tight etc. Need to give it few good rides i guess.

Click to collapse



Oh alright. I know naught about bikes.


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh alright. I know naught about bikes.

Click to collapse



I don't know much either. Just what I've learned through research before buying first bike and then this one. 
Main requirement for this purchase was disk brakes. Astonishing difference in breaking and doesn't fail even if wet, dirty or wheel is not true. And gotta be hydraulic. 
Bike was supposed to be my transport to work, but since I'm changing jobs it will be purely recreational 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You haven't heard about broadcom then?
> 
> ____________________________________
> “If you wait to do everything until you’re sure it’s right, you’ll probably never do much of anything.” –Win Borden

Click to collapse



Broadcomm are full of bureaucratic a*holes who are too stuck up to release complete drivers for the Galaxy Young. Devs have to resort to reverse engineer the test binaries to build a stable CM7. :rollseye:

Hello all, BTW! Long time! 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

---------- Post added 9th April 2013 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 8th April 2013 at 11:58 PM ----------




undercover said:


> View attachment 1867626View attachment 1867628View attachment 1867629View attachment 1867630View attachment 1867631
> 
> There she is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are those Shimano? And what discs have you got? 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 8, 2013)

68°F outside and I'm stuck in school. 
Only 30 minutes left though.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 8, 2013)

@gadgetdroid.. you don't rolls eye.. you roll eyes.. 

And you dug up quite an old msg.. you found the toolbox app? Bin reset app I mean.. and I thought of answering your questions in psychogames thread.. but was bit busy at that time.. so left it.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Are those Shimano? And what discs have you got?
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



FRAME	Specialized A1 Premium Aluminium, smooth welding, w/ fender and rack braze-ons, forged dropouts, kickstand mount
REAR SHOCK	---
FORK	SR Suntour SF11-NRX-D-LO, mag. lower, Cr-Mo stanchions, hydraulic LO, 75mm travel
HEADSET	FSA Ahead, 1-1/8" cold forged Cr-Mo cups, loose ball
STEM	3D forged alloy, 6º rise, 31.8mm clamp
HANDLEBARS	Alloy riser bar, double butted alloy , 8º backsweep, 6º upsweep, 25mm rise, 31.8mm
GRIPS	Specialized Body Geometry XCT Men's, dual compound, Kraton rubber, closed end, 132mm
FRONT BRAKE	Shimano BR-M446, hydraulic disc brake, 160mm rotor
REAR BRAKE	Shimano BR-M446, hydraulic disc brake, 160mm rotor
BRAKE LEVERS	Shimano BRM-446, hydraulic lever, included w/ brake
FRONT DERAILLEUR	Shimano Alivio, 31.8mm clamp, top-swing, dual-pull
REAR DERAILLEUR	Shimano Deore Shadow, 9-speed, SGS cage
SHIFT LEVERS	Shimano Alivio, 9-speed, Rapidfire
CASSETTE	Shimano 9-speed, 11-32t
CHAIN	KMC X-9, 9-speed, reusable Missing Link
CRANKSET	Shimano Alivio, 9-speed w/ chainguard
CHAINRINGS	48/36/26, w/ chainguard
BOTTOM BRACKET	Shimano, Octalink spline, cartridge bearing, 68mm
PEDALS	Lightweight alloy, loose ball, w/ reflectors
RIMS	Alex Disc alloy 700c, double-wall w/ CNC side walls, pinned, 32h
FRONT HUB	Disc hub, loose ball, high-lo flange, machined disc side, dual lock nuts w/ 19mm contact, QR
REAR HUB	Disc hub, loose ball, high-lo flange, machined disc mount, double-sealed, ground race, dual lock nuts w/ 19mm contact side, QR
SPOKES	Stainless, 2.0mm (14g)
FRONT TYRE	Specialized Borough XC Sport, 60 TPI, wire bead, 700x45c
REAR TYRE	Specialized Borough XC Sport, 60 TPI, wire bead, 700x45c
INNER TUBES	Schrader valve
SADDLE	Specialized Body Geometry Crosstrail Men's, steel rails, front and rear bumpers, 143mm width
SEATPOST	Alloy, 2-bolt head, 12.5mm offset, 27.2mm
SEAT BINDER	31.8mm, extruded and machined alloy
NOTES	Chain stay protector, derailleur hanger, owners manual


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 8, 2013)

Look its M_T_M :sly:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 8, 2013)

Sup half baked 

_ "Victory goes to the player who makes the next-to-last mistake."
- Chessmaster Savielly Grigorievitch Tartakower (1887-1956)   _


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup half baked
> 
> _ "Victory goes to the player who makes the next-to-last mistake."
> - Chessmaster Savielly Grigorievitch Tartakower (1887-1956)   _

Click to collapse



Seen me new toy pics? 
Chuffed.

Went for a second short ride. Smooth as....


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> I normally DIY these things, but i guess it would be good to have initial setup done by someone who knows what he is doing.

Click to collapse



+1

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Seen me new toy pics?
> Chuffed.
> 
> Went for a second short ride. Smooth as....

Click to collapse



As? Complete it :sly:


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 8, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @gadgetdroid.. you don't rolls eye.. you roll eyes..
> 
> And you dug up quite an old msg.. you found the toolbox app? Bin reset app I mean.. and I thought of answering your questions in psychogames thread.. but was bit busy at that time.. so left it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Psychogames?

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## undercover (Apr 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> As? Complete it :sly:

Click to collapse



Noob. You don't complete implied phrases. Go back to your English class and study harder


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 8, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Psychogames?
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Its PsychoGame, 
See this 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37163478

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Noob. You don't complete implied phrases. Go back to your English class and study harder

Click to collapse



Studies make me sick.
Its 1:50 am here ,tomorrow exm 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oh just sitting here with a new job,
> doing xda and facebook the whole day
> 
> so i will be getting the nexus 7 end of this month and probably a new device this end of june,
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's me.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Apr 9, 2013)

Total noob question.

A lot of y'all have N4s, I deleted my nandroid of stock rooted. I've read around and it seems all I can find is how to go back to stock/unrooted/locked bootloader. It's probably buried in N4 dev forum, I can't find it. Is anyone subscribed to or has bookmarked the stock rooted rom thread? 

I'd like to DL it and flash it, just to make a nandroid of it. I'm not going to RMA my phone, no need to go completely stock. Just want a ROM I can flash with root and unlocked bootloader to make a nandroid of. 

Any help, greatly appreciated. TIA.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

boborone said:


> Total noob question.
> 
> A lot of y'all have N4s, I deleted my nandroid of stock rooted. I've read around and it seems all I can find is how to go back to stock/unrooted/locked bootloader. It's probably buried in N4 dev forum, I can't find it. Is anyone subscribed to or has bookmarked the stock rooted rom thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2010887

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2010887
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fking A man! Just exactly what I was looking for! Thanks a ton. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2010887
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

boborone said:


> Fking A man! Just exactly what I was looking for! Thanks a ton.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're welcome.
(BTW, I don't have an N4 )

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're welcome.
> (BTW, I don't have an N4 )
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why the sig?

Need to change mine, can't think of something yet.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

boborone said:


> Why the sig?
> 
> Need to change mine, can't think of something yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's got a "special" phone. Turned it into a n4 to the best he could

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

This^^^

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Apr 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He's got a "special" phone. Turned it into a n4 to the best he could
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> This^^^
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Change the build.prop? And wtf phone is that.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

boborone said:


> Change the build.prop? And wtf phone is that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Motorola Atrix HD.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Motorola Atrix HD.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool phone, but I thought the dev work was pretty lagging with the moto bootloaders. Kinda like htcdev is killing dev support on HTC phones.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

boborone said:


> Cool phone, but I thought the dev work was pretty lagging with the moto bootloaders. Kinda like htcdev is killing dev support on HTC phones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bootloaders got unlocked for it and three similar devices within the past few days.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Bootloaders got unlocked for it and three similar devices within the past few days.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice. Now all those people who held on to it instead of getting a galaxy have a new toy.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Bootloaders got unlocked for it and three similar devices within the past few days.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's pretty sweet...
How exciting for those with those phones. Pizza dude the dev you could called it PizzaRom. You posted the ROM right?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's pretty sweet...
> How exciting for those with those phones. Pizza dude the dev you could called it PizzaRom. You posted the ROM right?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I called it AOSPizza.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2225350

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Psychogames?
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



I meant it as in psychogame's thread.. I was pretty lazy to put ' 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I meant it as in psychogame's thread.. I'am pretty lazy to type in detail'
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



FTFY 
Sir psychogames 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

So this thread isn't dead?


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> FTFY
> Sir psychogames
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



That post didn't need a fix
And hi ichigo..

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So this thread isn't dead?

Click to collapse



It happens 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It happens
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



did you read the post wrong?  the "isn't" part

Or did you mean.. @it.. happens



____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> That post didn't need a fix
> And hi ichigo..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Sup?







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It happens
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You should've seen us back in late November/Early December. Those were the days. 

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Good: So I managed to delay my presentation until tomorrow
> Bad: I still have no idea what I'm presenting on.

Click to collapse



Sooo... what did you end presenting on?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> did you read the post wrong?  the "isn't" part
> 
> Or did you mean.. @it.. happens
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:what::what::what:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

:what:


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup?
> 
> You should've seen us back in late November/Early December. Those were the days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you alright? 

Talking to an old post like that? 

Those were the days indeed.. non stop refreshing to see the new replies.. it was awesome.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea I bet. The fastest moving threads I've been apart of were the original off topic Nexus thread before it got moved to the off topic forums. And the nexus 4 shipping thread during Nov and early DEC that was crazy like 10 posts a minute at times

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> are you alright?
> 
> Talking to an old post like that?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember that one day where we got like, what was it, 1000 posts in 24 hours, that I would refresh and find a whole new page of posts.  That was fun.
Sup roofriedwer_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea I bet. The fastest moving threads I've been apart of were the original off topic Nexus thread before it got moved to the off topic forums. And the nexus 4 shipping thread during Nov and early DEC that was crazy like 10 posts a minute at times
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That thread took our place in most active threads section in portal.. :sly:




Ichigo said:


> I remember that one day where we got like, what was it, 1000 posts in 24 hours, that I would refresh and find a whole new page of posts.  That was fun.
> Sup roofriedwer_

Click to collapse



ya.. it was like that for 2-3 days I think..

What did ya just do to roofies name

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I remember that one day where we got like, what was it, 1000 posts in 24 hours, that I would refresh and find a whole new page of posts.  That was fun.
> Sup roofriedwer_

Click to collapse




You've got 7k posts now btw.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> That thread took our place in most active threads section in portal.. :sly:
> 
> 
> ya.. it was like that for 2-3 days I think..
> ...

Click to collapse



I should go back and read it all. 







roofrider said:


> You've got 7k posts now btw.

Click to collapse



I do? Cool.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok, lets take a look at the absentees now.
ode
SimonTS
Griftwhitest0rm
det1988
mrappbrain
joytoy
x8invisible

The rest at least pop in once in a while. Jeremy has been quiet for a few days now i think.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, lets take a look at the absentees now.
> ode
> SimonTS
> Griftwhitest0rm
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't seen any of those guys around. I think I saw x8 and SimonTS recently though. But whatever happened to Ode?


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Haven't seen any of those guys around. I think I saw x8 and SimonTS recently though. But whatever happened to Ode?

Click to collapse



Maybe he's on the run from the cops.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Maybe he's on the run from the cops.

Click to collapse



Probably


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, lets take a look at the absentees now.
> ode
> SimonTS
> Griftwhitest0rm
> ...

Click to collapse



you sounded like a host of talk show for a sec there.. 

You missed quite a few in list.. 
Johnhaxx silentbob lifehacker _akash and few others.. 

Btw, apex.._akash left xda.. I mean he quit.. time to put an ex member list or something? I guess have to gtalk this.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you sounded like a host of talk show for a sec there..
> 
> You missed quite a few in list..
> Johnhaxx silentbob lifehacker _akash and few others..
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO READ OP?
johnhaxx and silentbob are already out! Why did akash leave btw?


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Y U NO READ OP?
> johnhaxx and silentbob are already out! Why did akash leave btw?

Click to collapse



he told personal problems

And I did read op to get names. I was concentrating on names.. :sly:

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> he told personal problems
> 
> And I did read op to get names. I was concentrating on names.. :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And personal it shall remain.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

Goodnight guyus. Got to wake up in 4 hours for school.  At least I'm almost done with my freshman year.  Only a few more weeks to go.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 9, 2013)

Victoria602 said:


> Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!

Click to collapse



Best thread ever, eh? :smokin:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## K.A. (Apr 9, 2013)

I heard you needed a new chapter officer....


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 9, 2013)

K.A. said:


> I heard you needed a new chapter officer....

Click to collapse



we also need more paddles and booze


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok I nominate myself for president 

Irregardless,


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Ok I nominate myself for president
> 
> Irregardless,

Click to collapse



nomination denied on the accounts of being sober


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Can i change avatar nao coz 2 weeks completed






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

technosavie said:


> Can i change avatar nao coz 2 weeks completed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you uploaded a TOT? 
Same answer for your question..
Also, I'll run for president again I think.. 
____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 9, 2013)

technosavie said:


> Can i change avatar nao coz 2 weeks completed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oi rico,
just wait for QF or apex for yer confirmation,

and i shall undergo you with a religious drunken treatment of death

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> did you uploaded a TOT?
> Same answer for your question..
> Also, I'll run for president again I think..
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



dafaq man?
i lost my drunken religious blowhard badmouthed rude obnoxius title known as chaplain??????


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> we also need more paddles and booze

Click to collapse



Here here :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

@Alan.. did you even made one ritual while you held that office? :sly:

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @Alan.. did you even made one ritual while you held that office? :sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



i had some,
particularly the one where we poisoned "someone" and made him think he was a girl


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

What the heck are you guys talking about?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What the heck are you guys talking about?

Click to collapse



Read op. 

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Read op.
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



To understand wth we are talking about

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> To understand wth we are talking about
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



I do not understand.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I do not understand.

Click to collapse



read vv this vv and op post until you understand.. 




Deadly. said:


> read op To understand what the heck we are talking about
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I do not understand.

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

Btw @Apex I requested to join teh Google+ group a few minutes ago (My initials are J.H.)


----------



## _Variable (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I do not understand.

Click to collapse



some parts of this world are not meant to be understood



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hello
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



ola


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hello
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Hey Sammy how care u today?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Apr 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey Sammy how care u today?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Doin fine. How bout you?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I do not understand.

Click to collapse



Read op post about office positions derp.

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Doin fine. How bout you?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



I'm pretty good. Its a lil cold out but I actually like it that way. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> did you uploaded a TOT?
> Same answer for your question..
> Also, I'll run for president again I think..
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Deadly, correction. I've seen you do it sometimes. "did you uploaded". You can't do that in English, of you used DID it already indicates past tense so you don't have to change the word. It's "did you upload". :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Deadly, correction. I've seen you do it sometimes. "did you uploaded". You can't do that in English, of you used DID it already indicates past tense so you don't have to change the word. It's "did you upload". :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Corrected him, you did! Grammar Nazi, you is! 
Also...video is related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iSD9lPVY6Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

***************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Corrected him, you did! Grammar Nazi, you is!
> Also...video is related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iSD9lPVY6Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oi, i did him a favour. Not having English as mother tongue myself, I've always appreciated when people corrected me as that helps to learn the language better. 

Lmao at video. Spot on! :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oi, i did him a favour. Not having English as mother tongue myself, I've always appreciated when people corrected me as that helps to learn the language better.
> 
> Lmao at video. Spot on! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lies!
GRAMMAR NAZI!

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Lies!
> GRAMMAR NAZI!
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm a skinhead(literally) , so what? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

Or is it Grammar COMMIE? :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Or is it Grammar COMMIE? :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Better. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Or is it Grammar COMMIE? :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1

Click to collapse





Sent from the bricktator


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Better.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ZOMG I was right! :what:

BTW, I finally got my Anker battery.... Working good...

Giving me 4½-5 hrs of screen time...

Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1


----------



## -Scratchy- (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oi, i did him a favour. Not having English as mother tongue myself, I've always appreciated when people corrected me as that helps to learn the language better.
> 
> Lmao at video. Spot on! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



"Oi" is not an actual word.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmm, that might go in my sig.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

4D1L said:


> "Oi" is not an actual word.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



"4D1L" is not an actual member.

Tits or GTFO. 

Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> ZOMG I was right! :what:
> 
> BTW, I finally got my Anker battery.... Working good...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Told ya. Anker for Senny is a must. Cheep and cheerful. 

Beat my 6h sot, then we'll talk though 

No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Told ya. Anker for Senny is a must. Cheep and cheerful.
> 
> Beat my 6h sot, then we'll talk though
> 
> No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!

Click to collapse



Well I'll try when I get the time to fiddle with it... 

Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

4D1L said:


> I am a British Bangladeshi citizen.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



That's not really a thing.

Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




4D1L said:


> If you breach my human rights I will take it as rasicsm since I am a British Bangladeshi citizen.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You're a spambot.
Not human.
Humans have intelligence. :flipoff2:

Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Fine a Bangladeshi Race British Citizen.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TITS!

Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dude, no cursing
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't be such a grammar commie, QF! 

Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Don't be such a grammar commie, QF!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensaton on CM10.1

Click to collapse




Sensation*


/that is all



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 9, 2013)

Warning!!"
Any more posts with troll attempt and any replies to said posts and warnings/infraction will start to fly...capisce? 

***************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## _Variable (Apr 9, 2013)

Oi

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Oi
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse




Even you learned to troll? :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Warning!!"
> Any more posts with troll attempt and any replies to said posts and warnings/infraction will start to fly...capisce?
> 
> ***************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Wait... Are you saying we can't troll?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wait... Are you saying we can't troll?

Click to collapse



No troll for u :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wait... Are you saying we can't troll?

Click to collapse



I can troll you. 



Trololol

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wait... Are you saying we can't troll?

Click to collapse



I think we can still troll you..

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I think we can still troll you..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Slow sleepy, slow. You are losing your grip. 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Slow sleepy, slow. You are losing your grip.
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



More like I'm over paying for a crappy 3G connection... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> I can troll you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











SleepyKrushna said:


> I think we can still troll you..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



 I can't be trolled.


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> More like I'm over paying for a crappy 3G connection...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Aren't we all..... 


Well, maybe not me, since I'm paying about £50 for a year! 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Aren't we all.....
> 
> Well, maybe not me, since I'm paying about £50 for a year!
> 
> No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!

Click to collapse



What? Just £50 a year? 

Who did you kidnap?


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> What? Just £50 a year?
> 
> Who did you kidnap?

Click to collapse



I'm good at shopping for deals. Got N4 and 32" LG smart tv for £420 too  

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys!!
M_T_M is asleep. Lets troll!


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Guys!!
> M_T_M is asleep. Lets troll!

Click to collapse



Where will you run if he wakes up? 


Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Where will you run if he wakes up?
> 
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



The woods duh 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The woods duh
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes yes the woods!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yes yes the woods!

Click to collapse



Nah, you guys can hide behind my walk of bricks.
They are mod proof! 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Nah, you guys can hide behind my walk of bricks.
> They are mod proof!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha.. i totally forgot about those. :thumbup:

Yo mtm! Come at us brah!!


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Nah, you guys can hide behind my walk of bricks.
> They are mod proof!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Walk of bricks

What in the world.. 

BD drunk? 

@tinky... aye aye captain.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Haha.. i totally forgot about those. :thumbup:
> 
> Yo mtm! Come at us brah!!

Click to collapse



Wut?
You FORGOT about the bricks?
:what:
Here's a reminder! 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Walk of bricks
> 
> What in the world..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse













Someone else needs a reminder, I guess.....
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Wut?
> You FORGOT about the bricks?
> :what:
> .........Bricks!!!!!.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol yea i needed one of those. 
Also i think deadly was taking a dig at your typo, so he needs more of those.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol yea i needed one of those.
> Also i think deadly was taking a dig at your typo, so he needs more of those.

Click to collapse



I got an hour and a half of sleep.
Leave my typos alone!
All of ya!






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I got an hour and a half of sleep.
> Leave my typos alone!
> All of ya!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No! 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I got an hour and a half of sleep.
> Leave my typos alone!
> All of ya!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



**ducks barely**

No one said you should get only that much sleep

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> **ducks barely**
> 
> No one said you should get only that much sleep
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get what I get.
Heck, it's better than what I've been getting...
I'll take it. :banghead::screwy:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm off, night people.
Morning to some weird people who live on the wrong side of the planet. :what:


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm off, night people.
> Morning to some weird people who live on the wrong side of the planet. :what:

Click to collapse



Night.
Who lives on the wrong side of the planet, again?
:what::what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Night.
> Who lives on the wrong side of the planet, again?
> :what::what:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sh!t! Time to run!!!


----------



## Deadly (Apr 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sh!t! Time to sleep!!!

Click to collapse



FTFY
You still online
Scram.. 

Anyway, I'm off to bed too.. 

Night everyone.. or morning to people on the other side.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Nah, you guys can hide behind my walk of bricks.
> They are mod proof!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wall of bricks  Purrfect :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 9, 2013)

What's up guys and gals?
How's everyone doing today?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Night.
> Who lives on the wrong side of the planet, again?
> :what::what:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

So how does everyone like the new play store?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So how does everyone like the new play store?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like Lime Green.
Holo Blue is awesome. :thumbup:

Lime Green looks too Froyo/Gingerbread-y...

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I don't like Lime Green.
> Holo Blue is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Lime Green looks too Froyo/Gingerbread-y...
> ...

Click to collapse



That's true 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's true
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But then KLP will new here in a month and everyone will go... 'Oh Lime Green is so sexy... Its so trendy...' and it'll be everywhere... -_-

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I don't like Lime Green.
> Holo Blue is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Lime Green looks too Froyo/Gingerbread-y...
> ...

Click to collapse



Key Lime Pie.... 


Also, in other news. Looks like I'll have to uglify my new bike.  Too nice, seen quite a few people giving it a long look today. Will he getting some black matt vinyl to cover up the red and brand (basically whole frame) and thinking of putting some cheap make decals on it. Should be still quite tasteful and not ugly but not so eye catching. What do ya think? 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Key Lime Pie....
> 
> 
> Also, in other news. Looks like I'll have to uglify my new bike.  Too nice, seen quite a few people giving it a long look today. Will he getting some black matt vinyl to cover up the red and brand (basically whole frame) and thinking of putting some cheap make decals on it. Should be still quite tasteful and not ugly but not so eye catching. What do ya think?
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably a good idea over there. To many thefts 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Probably a good idea over there. To many thefts
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's not going to be left anywhere, just don't want to attract attention when I ride up to my garage. :/

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> It's not going to be left anywhere, just don't want to attract attention when I ride up to my garage. :/
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



Get a good lock or chain or something too if you don't have one already...
For when you're in the garage...

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Get a good lock or chain or something too if you don't have one already...
> For when you're in the garage...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



That I will. But if someone tries to steal it he will (thief), or damage (kids). I believe in prevention. No attention - no attempt. Looking at options. 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello guys. Tests, tests,  tests

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hello guys. Tests, tests,  tests
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who are you? 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Who are you?
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



Heh. Damn, I'm busy these days

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Who are you?
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



Your tapatalk sig...


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Your tapatalk sig...

Click to collapse



Reacted like a true American...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Reacted like a true American...

Click to collapse



HA!
Good one 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> I don't like Lime Green.
> Holo Blue is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Lime Green looks too Froyo/Gingerbread-y...
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what i said to qf after i installed it 







undercover said:


> Key Lime Pie....
> 
> 
> Also, in other news. Looks like I'll have to uglify my new bike.  Too nice, seen quite a few people giving it a long look today. Will he getting some black matt vinyl to cover up the red and brand (basically whole frame) and thinking of putting some cheap make decals on it. Should be still quite tasteful and not ugly but not so eye catching. What do ya think?
> ...

Click to collapse




no decals, black matt is good, youd better remove the decals from the rims and gearing






undercover said:


> That I will. But if someone tries to steal it he will (thief), or damage (kids). I believe in prevention. No attention - no attempt. Looking at options.
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



Don't get anything with a steel lock (freeze spray shrinks the lock and makes it susceptible to a pin hammer) 

_ "Victory goes to the player who makes the next-to-last mistake."
- Chessmaster Savielly Grigorievitch Tartakower (1887-1956)   _


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's what i said to qf after i installed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Non removable... :/
I'm getting 3M black matt. Will only cover red, so it will still look nice but won't attract attention (hopefully). 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Reacted like a true American...

Click to collapse



Racist! Take it back!


----------



## undercover (Apr 9, 2013)

Ffs, race card again today.... *facepalm*

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

SleepyKrushna said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. I can't hear over the sound of my earth moving drills cutting Asia in half.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




SleepyKrushna said:


> I don't like Lime Green.
> Holo Blue is awesome. :thumbup:
> 
> Lime Green looks too Froyo/Gingerbread-y...
> ...

Click to collapse



Holo blue?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 9, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you sounded like a host of talk show for a sec there..
> 
> You missed quite a few in list..
> Johnhaxx silentbob lifehacker _akash and few others..
> ...

Click to collapse



If you mean lifehacker007, I've seen him around.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a really bad headache. Thanks to my IDIOT sister causing trouble all bloody day. Now I can't flipping sleep. And I can't get medicine because my parents are sleeping.

FFS

I wish my sister would learn to shut the fck up. Sick of her voice.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I have a really bad headache. Thanks to my IDIOT sister causing trouble all bloody day. Now I can't flipping sleep. And I can't get medicine because my parents are sleeping.
> 
> FFS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, not cool. Not cool at all...


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I have a really bad headache. Thanks to my IDIOT sister causing trouble all bloody day. Now I can't flipping sleep. And I can't get medicine because my parents are sleeping.
> 
> FFS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't you post a mere week ago that you loved her more than life? 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Didn't you post a mere week ago that you loved her more than life?
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



I have 2 sisters.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Dude, not cool. Not cool at all...

Click to collapse



Whys that?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 10, 2013)

4D1L said:


> "Oi" is not an actual word.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



it is in my book pal,



M_T_M said:


> Warning!!"
> Any more posts with troll attempt and any replies to said posts and warnings/infraction will start to fly...capisce?
> 
> ***************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



since when did you earn a program in "non-trollogy"?



InfinityFTW said:


> Hello guys. Tests, tests,  tests
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



test-ictles?

---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> I have 2 sisters.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse







tell me moare


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 10, 2013)

No

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate working on the floors in my house!  Btw, wife went back to work today! 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I hate working on the floors in my house!  Btw, wife went back to work today!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Congratulations!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I hate working on the floors in my house!  Btw, wife went back to work today!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Good to hear man. Real good news.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 10, 2013)

Ohai muffs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Ohai muffs
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Spammer alert! 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 10, 2013)

Half bakes 

_   "The fundamental cause of trouble in the world is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt."
- Bertrand Russell (1872-1970)   _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Spammer alert!
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



Hey I haven't been here for sometime! It's JUST a hai.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I hate working on the floors in my house!  Btw, wife went back to work today!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Yay!!! Awesome!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

Flast, glad to hear! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Flast, glad to hear! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



No lie, but, we need a party!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











boborone said:


> Good to hear man. Real good news.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Wolf Pup said:


> Yay!!! Awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> Flast, glad to hear! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse




Thanks everyone!






Wolf Pup said:


> No lie, but, we need a party!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Way ahead of you, working on glass number 2 of some delicious wine right now!

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh awesome!!  I kind of meant a frat house party though...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I hate working on the floors in my house!  Btw, wife went back to work today!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



:beer:


Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG]http://gblyden703.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/colonial_brick.jpg

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I hate working on the floors in my house!  Btw, wife went back to work today!
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Ha!!!

That's good news bro

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



Really?
A brick fight...
Ok.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------

You lose. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ducks* holy schnikies I walked in at the wrong moment. FlyGurl not playing games 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *Ducks* holy schnikies I walked in at the wrong moment. FlyGurl not playing games
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup. 
Call me BD. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------

How are you DJB?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Really?
> A brick fight...
> Ok.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse




dayum,
****'s got real 

X_x


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh awesome!!  I kind of meant a frat house party though...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Guess you've never been to a frat party 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yup.
> Call me BD.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse




For Baby Doll right?

I'm pretty good just trying to get everything set for the night (cats and son) before I finally get to lay down and relax . How are u doing?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> For Baby Doll right?
> 
> I'm pretty good just trying to get everything set for the night (cats and son) before I finally get to lay down and relax . How are u doing?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. Correct. I used to be Babydoll25 (I am also known as Babydollll on irc and other places)
I'm good.
Won an argument earlier (Muhammad Ali vs Mike Tyson (who's the better fighter)) and won a six of Sapporo and a six of Bass.
Currently enjoying a Bass. 
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> dayum,
> ****'s got real
> 
> X_x

Click to collapse



You actually expected to get away with throwing a brick?
At me?
Really?
:what:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 10, 2013)

Ms. Olivier, 

The brick you ordered is ready for shipment.   Thank you for your business. 

-ACME Brick







Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ms. Olivier,
> 
> The brick you ordered is ready for shipment.   Thank you for your business.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry.
There is no longer an Olivier at this address.
May I help you?


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm sorry.
> There is no longer an Olivier at this address.
> May I help you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh crap... But hell,  let's be real,  the marriage was void anyway.   Impressive brick, huh? 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Oh crap... But hell,  let's be real,  the marriage was void anyway.   Impressive brick, huh?
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



It is. 
I'll take it! 
Can I order ten more?
:beer:
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------

Also, that pic...
I stoled it! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> It is.
> I'll take it!
> Can I order ten more?
> :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



It's your pic and your brick.   It's our gift to you. It's our way of saying "thanks". 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's your pic and your brick.   It's our gift to you. It's our way of saying "thanks".
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yay! 

I'm still gonna need those other ten bricks though.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yay!
> 
> I'm still gonna need those other ten bricks though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may be behind in brick tech.   This 4000lb brick is made of detachable,  less heavy but very strong mini bricks.   Don't let the 'mini'  fool you... How bout 20 twenty pounders... That's real nice. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

Anybody else get nice weather? It was 77° here. It was nice.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Anybody else get nice weather? It was 77° here. It was nice.

Click to collapse



Celsius?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Anybody else get nice weather? It was 77° here. It was nice.

Click to collapse



Where are u from

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Celsius?

Click to collapse



77°F







SpiritFyre said:


> Where are u from
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Earth... unless my suspicions are true, in which case I'm from Vegeta.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 10, 2013)

i'm so bored right now,
i'm stuck 3 hours till shift's over and i'm reading an incredibly headaching program requirements for our trusted download program and i don't like reading long, big and boring words


----------



## _Variable (Apr 10, 2013)

Sent another join request using new account.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

Soooo anyone else hate the new play store look as much as I do?
I themed it 


http://i.imgur.com/FbHXl0Z.png



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Soooo anyone else hate the new play store look as much as I do?
> I themed it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aaaaaaah now I understand
I hate it too, the old one was more practic

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> Aaaaaaah now I understand
> I hate it too, the old one was more practic
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*

Click to collapse





Wasn't the aapt problem after all



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Wasn't the aapt problem after all
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Now it looks much MUCH BETTER!

Gimme link or gtfo

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Now it looks much MUCH BETTER!
> 
> Gimme link or gtfo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2228909




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2228909
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gave more than one thanks.. but it says..
View attachment 1872424



Btw.. its also called vending.apk.. if people keep searching phonesky.apk

Better to mention it.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Gave more than one thanks.. but it says..
> View attachment 1872424
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's below ICS 

Meh. I'll change it




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> That's below ICS
> 
> Meh. I'll change it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some markets are still called phonesky.apk some are called vending.apk
I'm on 4.2.2 and I've used both in recent weeks (themed play stores/markets)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Some markets are still called phonesky.apk some are called vending.apk
> I'm on 4.2.2 and I've used both in recent weeks (themed play stores/markets)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:thanks:

Useful info




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Soooo anyone else hate the new play store look as much as I do?
> I themed it
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it's much better than the old one.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> :thanks:
> 
> Useful info
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YW. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I think it's much better than the old one.

Click to collapse



You're a hermit. 
Your argument is invalid 








And BTW, it is better. Just hate the green/red action bar




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Your a hermit.
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like it.
I'm gonna stick to the current one until I'm forced to use the new one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Your a hermit.
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just about to say that the green action bar makes it 5x better...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I don't like it.
> I'm gonna stick to the current one until I'm forced to use the new one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The cards style is nice. Similar to Google Now





Ichigo said:


> I was just about to say that the green action bar makes it 5x better...

Click to collapse







QuantumFoam said:


> You're a hermit.
> Your argument is invalid

Click to collapse






Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> The cards style is nice. Similar to Google Now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 It looks like I may need to theme it a bit though. I don't really care for olive green...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It looks like I may need to theme it a bit though. I don't really care for olive green...

Click to collapse








QuantumFoam said:


> You're a hermit.
> Your argument is invalid

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It looks like I may need to theme it a bit though. I don't really care for olive green...

Click to collapse



vvvvvv 


QuantumFoam said:


> Your a hermit.
> Your argument is invalid

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you value your life, then stop. :sly:
Jk.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> If you value your life, then stop. :sly:
> Jk.

Click to collapse



threats from females are so contradicting


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> If you value your life, then stop. :sly:
> Jk.

Click to collapse








QuantumFoam said:


> You're a hermit.
> Your argument is invalid

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha, he fixed the typo. lol


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

So... how about that airplane food?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yes. Correct. I used to be Babydoll25 (I am also known as Babydollll on irc and other places)
> I'm good.
> Won an argument earlier (Muhammad Ali vs Mike Tyson (who's the better fighter)) and won a six of Sapporo and a six of Bass.
> Currently enjoying a Bass.
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



don't **** with her,
her bricks are no jokes


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Gave more than one thanks.. but it says..
> View attachment 1872424
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine just says phonesky.apk 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> don't **** with her,
> her bricks are no jokes

Click to collapse



Oh I know trust me. We've met long long ago on a rainy overcast day.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mine just says phonesky.apk
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wait .....:what:














































It said "that" to you? 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## _Variable (Apr 10, 2013)

Just a drawing of Sakura...

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Deadly (Apr 10, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Just a drawing of Sakura...
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



looks nice.. better than the original. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Apr 10, 2013)

So is it confirmed that I can remove avatar and what is meant by tot¿






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Wait .....:what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes should I be scared 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------




technosavie said:


> So is it confirmed that I can remove avatar and what is meant by tot¿
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read op 

Tot's here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35226594

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Wait .....:what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




doncha think  naoadays u spammin a lot??


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> doncha think  naoadays u spammin a lot??

Click to collapse



Whoa! That's some serious accusations! 

Deadly, duel, no less. 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## _Variable (Apr 10, 2013)

Oiiiiiiiiiiiii

Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff 
-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Deadly (Apr 10, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> doncha think  naoadays u spammin a lot??

Click to collapse



 doncha think  naoadays u visit only OT?? 



undercover said:


> Whoa! That's some serious accusations!
> 
> Deadly, duel, no less.
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



if I take silly people seriously.. then there will be no end to the seriousness.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yes. Correct. I used to be Babydoll25 (I am also known as Babydollll on irc and other places)
> I'm good.
> Won an argument earlier (Muhammad Ali vs Mike Tyson (who's the better fighter)) and won a six of Sapporo and a six of Bass.
> Currently enjoying a Bass.
> ...

Click to collapse



thats my kind of woman, one who loves ale 

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Deadly (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Whoa! That's some serious accusations!
> 
> Deadly, duel, no less.
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



if I take silly people seriously.. then there will be no end to the seriousness.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

Sup Deadly?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 10, 2013)

Sup muffs 

_   "The fundamental cause of trouble in the world is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt."
- Bertrand Russell (1872-1970)   _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup Deadly?

Click to collapse






QuantumFoam said:


> You're a hermit.
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse













Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 You ever gonna stop that.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup muffs
> 
> _   "The fundamental cause of trouble in the world is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt."
> - Bertrand Russell (1872-1970)   _

Click to collapse



Sup cupcake

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup muffs
> 
> _   "The fundamental cause of trouble in the world is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt."
> - Bertrand Russell (1872-1970)   _

Click to collapse



School...


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup cupcake
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sheets your tot, your still a muffin until it's done you know 

_   "The fundamental cause of trouble in the world is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt."
- Bertrand Russell (1872-1970)   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sheets your tot, your still a muffin until it's done you know
> 
> _   "The fundamental cause of trouble in the world is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt."
> - Bertrand Russell (1872-1970)   _

Click to collapse



Sorry cupcake.

Your still a cupcake no matter what though. Also that makes half the people in the frat muffins then

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sorry cupcake.
> 
> Your still a cupcake no matter what though. Also that makes half the people in the frat muffins then
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not a muffin... only pledges and people who didn't do a ToT, starting a few weeks ago.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sorry cupcake.
> 
> Your still a cupcake no matter what though. Also that makes half the people in the frat muffins then
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hence my morning hello's  

_   "The fundamental cause of trouble in the world is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt."
- Bertrand Russell (1872-1970)   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm not a muffin... only pledges and people who didn't do a ToT, starting a few weeks ago.

Click to collapse



No your more of a cupcake with pink icing and rainbow sprinkles 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Hence my morning hello's
> 
> _   "The fundamental cause of trouble in the world is that the stupid are cocksure while the intelligent are full of doubt."
> - Bertrand Russell (1872-1970)   _

Click to collapse



Lol right 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> The cards style is nice. Similar to Google Now
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. You make a good point.
Still don't like it.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Ok. You make a good point.
> Still don't like it....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To each his own 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> each to his own
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> FTFY
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



Mr. Russian Magazine, "To each his own" is a proper phrase




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------




undercover said:


> FTFY
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



Also, 



DUDE!!! 





Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Mr. Russian Magazine, "To each his own" is a proper phrase
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is indeed! I stand corrected. 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> It is indeed! I stand corrected.
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



Exactly. My English is impeccable 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Exactly. My English is impeccable
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As impeccable has my stregnth?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Anybody who hasn't read Baritone yet... Go read it nao!!!

Click to collapse






QuantumFoam said:


> You're a hermit.
> Your argument is invalid

Click to collapse







Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wrong thread, brow.


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 10, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Oiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> ...

Click to collapse



That was extremely creative and it helped us a lot in decreasing the amount of spam in this thread.
Thanks 
GB


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> To each his own
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup! :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yup! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why do kernels have to be so uncooperative with me


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello guys! Norwegian semester test tomorrow!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

Goodnight!


----------



## Deadly (Apr 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why do kernels have to be so uncooperative with me

Click to collapse



Because you should leave it to big boys

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Because you should leave it to big boys
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Ooooooooh! Prawn got to answer to that! 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ooooooooh! Prawn got to answer to that!
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



you seem to get excited at the prospect of a fight.. 

Well, too bad for you.. I'm working with him.. and I forgot to add some files.. which caused him trouble.. 

So, it was a joke

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn you. I've been trying to start a fight for a few days now..... 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Damn you. I've been trying to start a fight for a few days now.....
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse




Go create a flame thread.. and fight with all who says you should feel bad for creating it.. until it gets closed or deleted.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Damn you. I've been trying to start a fight for a few days now.....
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



**** you, tinkleberry!

Hello everyone else! 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> **** you, tinkleberry!
> 
> Hello everyone else!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch! That's rude. **** you too. And **** deadly. And everyone else here! Come on, come at me. Raaaaaaaaa

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ouch! That's rude. **** you too. And **** deadly. And everyone else here! Come on, come at me. Raaaaaaaaa
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



You wanna fight?! :banghead:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

Lulz. No energy to prolong pretend fight or use compete sentences. How you is?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You wanna fight?! :banghead:

Click to collapse



Yes! Nao! 







jRi0T68 said:


> Lulz. No energy to prolong pretend fight or use compete sentences. How you is?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I'm Ok, Jeremy, thank. Going a bit nuts on the second night shift, but that's normal. How's yourself? Family? 


_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yes! Nao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're okay. Wife needs check up for mastoiditis today, sees an ENT specialist Tuesday, a primary care Wednesday, and Monday I have a hearing regarding my unemployment as I'm appealing a decision to stop my unemployment. Oh, and another appointment tomorrow night. Life sure as hell is busy for me being an out of work, lowlife loser, lol

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yes! Nao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Dance Fight! Go!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

Also, tag-team against Brother Joseph! Let's kick his ass!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Also, tag-team against Brother Joseph! Let's kick his ass!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Brint it! Should I go super saiyan, bankai, or sage mode? Your choice.


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We're okay. Wife needs check up for mastoiditis today, sees an ENT specialist Tuesday, a primary care Wednesday, and Monday I have a hearing regarding my unemployment as I'm appealing a decision to stop my unemployment. Oh, and another appointment tomorrow night. Life sure as hell is busy for me being an out of work, lowlife loser, lol
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Good to hear. Hope all works out, but that goes without saying. 







Ichigo said:


> Brint it! Should I go super saiyan, bankai, or sage mode? Your choice.

Click to collapse



Loser. I don't do hentai. 



Also, a bit extreme, huh?  http://www.make-digital.com/make/vol11/?pg=76&search=u-g-l-y+your+bike&u1=texterity&cookies=1#pg76

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

My many years of training in actual martial arts cause me no fear of silly animated fake fighting that wouldn't work in the real world, Joseph.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My many years of training in actual martial arts cause me no fear of silly animated fake fighting that wouldn't work in the real world, Joseph.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



What he doesn't realise is that he already lost the fight. Seen film Hero with Jet Li? 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> What he doesn't realise is that he already lost the fight. Seen film Hero with Jet Li?
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



Nope. I missed that one.  I'll have to check it out, since Jet Li is one of the few film stars whose martial arts aren't piss poor on screen. Van Damme makes me cringe at his poor form.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nope. I missed that one.  I'll have to check it out, since Jet Li is one of the few film stars whose martial arts aren't piss poor on screen. Van Damme makes me cringe at his poor form.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yup. Watch it. Although I think Tony Jaa is a bit better. 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm  a grammar Commie!_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

Jaa is amazing, though more of a kickboxer. Loved Ong Bak

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Jaa is amazing, though more of a kickboxer. Loved Ong Bak
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yup, same here. Although he does fight in the style that depends a lot on physical shape and build. I prefer Seagal's one. Saying that my bg is traditional JJ. 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mind=blown

Gimmeh all Widgets plz


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

My black belt is in Hapkido, shares similar roots with Aikido, which Steven Seagal studied.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 10, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Mind=blown
> 
> Gimmeh all Widgets plz

Click to collapse



Thanks man
Took me ages to perfect
Huge credit to juggly

Here you go

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40153790



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

II agree. Looks nice. I've thought about doing similar style, but:
1: I'm pretty happy with what I've got, strangely
2: My laptop is now having major hardware display problems, not sure yet whether it's monitor or the display adaptor, but I'm getting plaid rainbows of color and now I can't use my 3D modeling software/Illustrator/Photoshop to really spruce it up.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------

With the amount of pointless threads made here daily, I'm tempted to open up a thread for which Stupid Topic of the Day is best.

Should I make an official "Share your STDs" thread? :sly:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

Stahp it JR! 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

I only hit submit once. It's Fapatalk's fault

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I only hit submit once. It's Fapatalk's fault
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yeah, easy to blame 1's and 0's

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> II agree. Looks nice. I've thought about doing similar style, but:
> 1: I'm pretty happy with what I've got, strangely
> 2: My laptop is now having major hardware display problems, not sure yet whether it's monitor or the display adaptor, but I'm getting plaid rainbows of color and now I can't use my 3D modeling software/Illustrator/Photoshop to really spruce it up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




PM me with a pic of the screen. I think I know the issue.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Very nice! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I want to get a similar (or same) theme for my S3. Sad thing is, I know nothing about theming. ;(
Always been jelly of other people's home screens.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yeah, easy to blame 1's and 0's
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



I prefer to blame left wing conservative liberal radicals... and veeman.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I prefer to blame left wing conservative liberal radicals... and veeman.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yeah. I second veeman. Whole economical world wide downturn is because of him. 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 11, 2013)

suppp brothers and muff  tops and cupcake lol

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I want to get a similar (or same) theme for my S3. Sad thing is, I know nothing about theming. ;(
> Always been jelly of other people's home screens.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Repost alert!
Here is mine (s3)

The hox is exactly the same, but white

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Repost alert!
> Here is mine (s3)
> 
> The hox is exactly the same, but white
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my. Which S3 is it? The international (i9300)

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh my. Which S3 is it? The international (i9300)
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



T999 (T-Mobile US, However, my phone thinks it's an SGH-I747 :silly::silly: )
But it's just a live wp with blue infintum inverted theme and SMPL blue icons....on Holo launcher HD (plus?)

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=wp+clock+2

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...mNvbS5yYXplcngudGhlbWUuYmx1ZWluZmluaXR1bTIiXQ..

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...nYXUuZ28ubGF1bmNoZXJleC50aGVtZS5zbXBsYmx1ZSJd


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> T999 (T-Mobile US, However, my phone thinks it's an SGH-I747 :silly::silly: )
> But it's just a live wp with blue infintum inverted theme and SMPL blue icons....on Holo launcher HD (plus?)
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/search?q=wp+clock+2
> ...

Click to collapse



That's really awesome. 

Urm, how's job search?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> That's really awesome.
> 
> Urm, how's job search?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



It's going.
:what::what:

How are you doing, btw?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 11, 2013)

have a look at this thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2229477


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Howd u make it black

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Howd u make it black
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



I didn't someone else did u want it?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks man
> Took me ages to perfect
> Huge credit to juggly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good job man... That looks amazing!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 AM ----------

I also attempted to make a uccw skin.. Not the best.. But it's a start

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 11, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Link for this?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Link for this?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



http://db.tt/vJMZzy0Y

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://db.tt/vJMZzy0Y
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank ye! :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thank ye! :beer::beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Your welcome :thumbup::beer:

You use Google+ 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your welcome :thumbup::beer:
> 
> You use Google+
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed I do. 
Quick question, do I just flash the zip, or move to system and set permissions?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Indeed I do.
> Quick question, do I just flash the zip, or move to system and set permissions?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



better to unzip and push and set rw-r--r-- permission .. I don't think it would be a universal flash zip.. so device mount points wary..

And btw.. how you doing brother.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> better to unzip and push and set rw-r--r-- permission .. I don't think it would be a universal flash zip.. so device mount points wary..
> 
> And btw.. how you doing brother..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it figured out. 
I'm doing good man. Yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Indeed I do.
> Quick question, do I just flash the zip, or move to system and set permissions?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I just move it to system and rename the old file .bpk

I'll just pm u all my blacked out apps in dropbox.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I got it figured out.
> I'm doing good man. Yourself?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



and here I was... about to logout.. but thought I might be able to help.. I should have remembered its axis.. 

Anyway, just kidding.. I'm about to go and have a nap.. I'm good.. don't have a data plan at present.. which makes things worse.. but all in all, good.. 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I just move it to system and rename the old file .bpk
> 
> I'll just pm u all my blacked out apps in dropbox.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:sly::sly:why not give others too:sly::sly:

I love black themed..:sly:

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Y so sly 

Here u go http://db.tt/UTMzdzub

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Y so sly
> 
> Here u go http://db.tt/UTMzdzub
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



now you are talking

Thanks :thumbup: I can use only store and whatsapp though.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> now you are talking
> 
> Thanks :thumbup: I can use only store and whatsapp though..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your welcome 

How come???

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> and here I was... about to logout.. but thought I might be able to help.. I should have remembered its axis..
> 
> Anyway, just kidding.. I'm about to go and have a nap.. I'm good.. don't have a data plan at present.. which makes things worse.. but all in all, good..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No data plan? You best be on WiFi :sly:

@DJB, Thanks man. I appreciate the link. I'm always using blacked out apps. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> No data plan? You best be on WiFi :sly:
> 
> @DJB, Thanks man. I appreciate the link. I'm always using blacked out apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hai






*Sent Via Muffins*

*
Thanks,
TechnoSavie*
* Nothing is true, everything is permitted*​


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

Who here is really good with uccw?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Apr 11, 2013)

Please accept my request in g+ community...

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Please accept my request in g+ community...
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Who?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Who?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



In the community.
I had to make a new google account because of spam.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> In the community.
> I had to make a new google account because of spam.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your g+ name? 
And what's the old one?

Never mind, I see the new one. I'll remove your old account and add the new one. One sec and it'll be done. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's your g+ name?
> And what's the old one?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



The new one is "Ella Puerto" and the old one is "Ella P". The old one already got in.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> The new one is "Ella Puerto" and the old one is "Ella P". The old one already got in.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Tis done 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Tis done
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Thanx

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 11, 2013)

Morning muffins 

_      "Glory is fleeting, but obscurity is forever."
- Napoleon Bonaparte (1769-1821)         _


----------



## _Variable (Apr 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _      "Glory is fleeting, but obscurity is forever."
> - Napoleon Bonaparte (1769-1821)         _

Click to collapse



Ohai cupcake

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Who here is really good with uccw?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



What's your problem? 

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What's your problem?
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



My problem is I suck at using uccw. I want to recreate the Ubuntu theme. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks man
> Took me ages to perfect
> Huge credit to juggly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a ton!  btw what sizes do you make them to fit them in?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> My problem is I suck at using uccw. I want to recreate the Ubuntu theme.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Why not just download it, I've seen three or four Ubuntu clocks 

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why not just download it, I've seen three or four Ubuntu clocks
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm not worried about the clocks. I want to try and set it up like the ubu theme in the play store. I followed the how to theme your android phone like a boss, but I feel it's unnecessary to have all those paid apps. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm not worried about the clocks. I want to try and set it up like the ubu theme in the play store. I followed the how to theme your android phone like a boss, but I feel it's unnecessary to have all those paid apps.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Link? 

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks man
> Took me ages to perfect
> Huge credit to juggly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And how do you get the background to work? My phone wants to crop it :-/


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is something I've been messing with. I got the idea from someone in the uccw theme thread.  

What do you guys think?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> And how do you get the background to work? My phone wants to crop it :-/

Click to collapse



pro tip:
Use multi picture live wp from the market to crop your pics. It allows for the full picture to be viewed.
There's another app that does the same thing. Can't remember the name atm, and I dunno if it's a live wp.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgxzbvuHwi0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (Apr 11, 2013)

--potato--
Move on now you ugly potato.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Here is something I've been messing with. I got the idea from someone in the uccw theme thread.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> And how do you get the background to work? My phone wants to crop it :-/

Click to collapse



Wallpaper Wizardrii app
Set As Wallpaper
Stretch
Portrait
No Scroll




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Awesome! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Thanks man 
It's something new. I actually kinda dig it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> ?

Click to collapse



picture. It was supposed to say picture. If you'll kindly edit your post (since you quoted me) 
I'll fix my post.
Thank you.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Wallpaper Wizardrii app
> Set As Wallpaper
> Stretch
> Portrait
> ...

Click to collapse



Wallpaper wizardrii!
That's the one I couldn't remember! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> picture. It was supposed to say picture. If you'll kindly edit your post (since you quoted me)
> I'll fix my post.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Course! I don't want to be bricked. :angel:


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Course! I don't want to be bricked. :angel:

Click to collapse



Thank you. 

How are you?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Thank you.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not bad not bad...How are you and the birds doing? Good?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Not bad not bad...How are you and the birds doing? Good?

Click to collapse



The birds are good. They are still sleeping 
It's my time in the morning to have some peace before they wake up and start chirping their little heads off. 
I'm good. :thumbup:
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Wallpaper Wizardrii app
> Set As Wallpaper
> Stretch
> Portrait
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> It's going.
> :what::what:
> 
> How are you doing, btw?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pissed, but OK.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## _Variable (Apr 11, 2013)

Yo muffins...

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> pro tip:
> Use multi picture live wp from the market to crop your pics. It allows for the full picture to be viewed.
> There's another app that does the same thing. Can't remember the name atm, and I dunno if it's a live wp.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This maybe https://play.google.com/store/apps/...edium=organic&utm_term=simple+image+wallpaper

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Wallpaper wizardrii!
> That's the one I couldn't remember!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Guess I was wrong 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This maybe https://play.google.com/store/apps/...edium=organic&utm_term=simple+image+wallpaper
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup DJB?


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup DJB?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On my way to work  But I'm feeling much better today. Just a lil headache but my stomach bug is gone. 

How are u doing BD? Do u like eagles? I got to see a bald eagle this past weekend. He was at my vet cause his wing was messed up.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> On my way to work  But I'm feeling much better today. Just a lil headache but my stomach bug is gone.
> 
> How are u doing BD? Do u like eagles? I got to see a bald eagle this past weekend. He was at my vet cause his wing was messed up.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Glad you're feeling better. :thumbup:

I LOVE all birds.
Bald Eagles are beautiful. 


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Glad you're feeling better. :thumbup:
> 
> I LOVE all birds.
> Bald Eagles are beautiful.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes he was beautiful and he was huge!

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes he was beautiful and he was huge!
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They are one of the larger birds in the "raptor" family. 
They are absolutely majestic.
I've seen several in the wild. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Apr 11, 2013)

Im sooooo inlove with Xiaomi's new flagshup 

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## undercover (Apr 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Glad you're feeling better. :thumbup:
> 
> I LOVE all birds.
> Bald Eagles are beautiful.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bald and beautiful doesn't go well together. 

Ducks. As in i hide, not birds


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> View attachment 1875301

Click to collapse



Tip :

Hide the dock and set up hotspots for your apps




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Bald and beautiful doesn't go well together.
> 
> Ducks. As in i hide, not birds

Click to collapse



You didn't duck fast enough.....


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 11, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> You didn't duck fast enough.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm ok, i promise....


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Tip :
> 
> Hide the dock and set up hotspots for your apps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I hide the dock? I'm using trebuchet btw


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> How do I hide the dock? I'm using trebuchet btw

Click to collapse



Use another launcher?
I use holo hd (can also be done on nova and others) and have it set so when I swipe down it hides my dock. (Up to hide status bar)
Also get rid of the dock separator....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 11, 2013)

Where is the new Android App Development forums in the xda app? I can't find it...


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Where is the new Android App Development forums in the xda app? I can't find it...

Click to collapse



I think its unlisted. I haven't managed to find it yet


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I think its unlisted. I haven't managed to find it yet

Click to collapse



Yeah. I can still open my posts in that forums in the app. Just can't find it. Hope they add it soon.


----------



## undercover (Apr 11, 2013)

Go to forums. 7th down. 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 11, 2013)

^^^ Samsung Bada,Tizen Development


----------



## undercover (Apr 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Go to forums. 7th down.
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> ^^^ Samsung Bada,Tizen Development

Click to collapse





_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 11, 2013)

1) You said 8 at first. :sly:
2) Wrong forum.


----------



## cascabel (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> How do I hide the dock? I'm using trebuchet btw

Click to collapse



use apex or another launcher. trebuchet is nice but limited imo.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> use apex or another launcher. trebuchet is nice but limited imo.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



He could hide the divider and add a second dock

_      "Glory is fleeting, but obscurity is forever."
- Napoleon Bonaparte (1769-1821)         _


----------



## cascabel (Apr 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He could hide the divider and add a second dock
> 
> _      "Glory is fleeting, but obscurity is forever."
> - Napoleon Bonaparte (1769-1821)         _

Click to collapse



didn't know that. haven't really used the launcher much since i often change launchers. all i need is a lighweight launcher that hides apps. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He could hide the divider and add a second dock
> 
> _      "Glory is fleeting, but obscurity is forever."
> - Napoleon Bonaparte (1769-1821)         _

Click to collapse



Can't add a second dock... I'll see if apex has an option

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------

Looks like it does. Downloading.

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------

Looks like it does. Downloading.

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

much nicer this way (imo)^^^^^

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone know what the icon pack in where the default icons are the same except they're the blue colour that's in the status bar and like everywhere in ics+ (aosp/cm)?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> didn't know that. haven't really used the launcher much since i often change launchers. all i need is a lighweight launcher that hides apps.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've got the ability to swipe between docks on CM10.1 on the ds

_      "Glory is fleeting, but obscurity is forever."
- Napoleon Bonaparte (1769-1821)         _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 11, 2013)

Extending my UCCW whoring (Incoming slander from jugg1es. Duuuuck! )









Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Can't add a second dock... I'll see if apex has an option
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Tezla, my man. Seeing as you have a small screen and I built this for a Nexus 4, I suggest you open uccw and decrease the size of the time so it doesn't overlap the date circle




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Extending my UCCW whoring (Incoming slander from jugg1es. Duuuuck! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where do you learn how to make such awesome skins?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Can't add a second dock... I'll see if apex has an option

Click to collapse




Tezla, my man. Seeing as you have a small screen and I built this for a Nexus 4, I suggest you open uccw and decrease the size of the time so it doesn't overlap the date circle




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Where do you learn how to make such awesome skins?

Click to collapse



You should see the one i had on my tab. Was kinda good but I've come a long way since then




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Tezla, my man. Seeing as you have a small screen and I built this for a Nexus 4, I suggest you open uccw and decrease the size of the time so it doesn't overlap the date circle
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fixed the overlap  and seriously how did you learn?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Fixed the overlap  and seriously how did you learn?

Click to collapse




Dunno. Just started messing around then liked what I did 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

I think Tapatalk is being horrible to everyone today.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I think Tapatalk is being horrible to everyone today.

Click to collapse



Hell yeah. 
Fixed my posts though







QuantumFoam said:


> Dunno. Just started messing around then liked what I did
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dunno. Just started messing around then liked what I did
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I messed around a bit and didn't get anything that good  guess it just comes down to talent


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I messed around a bit and didn't get anything that good  guess it just comes down to talent

Click to collapse



Naah man. This is creativity, not talent. And if you're dedicated enough, creativity comes automatically. 

Go look at some themes. Try tweaking them to relate to stuff you like




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 11, 2013)

Good day, all.

Uccw thread! Post all the homescreens!

My first attempt ever:






One I did for my son, with his input





What I'm using now





I may cook up something weird soon, perhaps 3D and Tron inspired.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good day, all.
> 
> Uccw thread! Post all the homescreens!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really good. Did you post the screens and uzips? 

You should. 

_      "Glory is fleeting, but obscurity is forever."
- Napoleon Bonaparte (1769-1821)         _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 11, 2013)

I haven't posted them, never really thought others would want them. I lost my first one when my internal sd decided to f itself.  I guess I'll post my latest and any future noteworthy ideas.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Apr 11, 2013)

We got a snow day in the middle of April. Just Minnesota being Minnesota.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good day, all.
> 
> Uccw thread! Post all the homescreens!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! Looking forward to new ones  Those are much better than my first attempt lol


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> We got a snow day in the middle of April. Just Minnesota being Minnesota.

Click to collapse



We're supposed to snow April 25... Soon we'll get snow in June.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 11, 2013)

That global warming is a *****.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Apr 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That global warming is a *****.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Global warming? I don't see it.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Global warming? I don't see it.

Click to collapse



You're alive!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Global warming? I don't see it.

Click to collapse



You has missed my sarcasm, which I cleverly left in stealth mode.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good day, all.
> 
> Uccw thread! Post all the homescreens!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i love those...

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks. I uploaded the last one for all to use if they wish. Am now inspired for a new theme.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dead threa- oh yeah we can't say that


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Dead threa- oh yeah we can't say that

Click to collapse








Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


>

Click to collapse



Pic stolen 
(the second one)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


>

Click to collapse



Amazing :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks. I uploaded the last one for all to use if they wish. Am now inspired for a new theme.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



uploaded to where

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 12, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> uploaded to where
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



The uccw thread, but here's the link.
http://db.tt/UPqtJBdv

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, y'all are slow tonight.

New uccw rough draft, a la Blade Runner. What do you folks think?





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wow, y'all are slow tonight.
> 
> New uccw rough draft, a la Blade Runner. What do you folks think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome man. You're good :thumbup:

What do you guys think of this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40200251


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wow, y'all are slow tonight.
> 
> New uccw rough draft, a la Blade Runner. What do you folks think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just spent about 30 minutes writing a guide on Gesture Detection...  It was really boring... But now that I'm done, let's party!!!
Anyways, how are you man?


----------



## _Variable (Apr 12, 2013)

Here's my latest

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wow, y'all are slow tonight.
> 
> New uccw rough draft, a la Blade Runner. What do you folks think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



niice

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2013)

Sup frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yo! How are you?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo! How are you?

Click to collapse



I'm good. :thumbup:
How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello bd.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm good. :thumbup:
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh. It could be better.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello bd.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse




Sup?
How are you?






Ichigo said:


> Meh. It could be better.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Meh. It could be better.

Click to collapse



+(toinfinityandbeyond)(perpetualFML)

BUT other than that, I'm okay. At least I'm having fun with uccw today and it's costing me nothing. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Apr 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> didn't know that. haven't really used the launcher much since i often change launchers. all i need is a lighweight launcher that *hides apps. *
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



CAS! 
Kids, close your eyes.. 




Ichigo said:


> We're supposed to snow April 25... Soon we'll get snow in June.

Click to collapse



how can you guys snow? 

Then you guys can rain too? Or only snow? 



veeman said:


> We got a snow day in the middle of April. Just Minnesota being Minnesota.

Click to collapse



 Visiting after so long. :sly:
That's how you say hi? huh




jRi0T68 said:


> +(toinfinityandbeyond)(perpetualFML)
> 
> BUT other than that, I'm okay. At least I'm having fun with uccw today and it's costing me nothing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buzz lightyear!! 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 12, 2013)

Not quite Buzz Lightyear, it's his cousin... BendOverandGrabYourAnkles Lightyear.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## _Variable (Apr 12, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> CAS!
> Kids, close your eyes..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read your PM box 

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ola mi amigos


----------



## cascabel (Apr 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ola mi amigos

Click to collapse



me thinks we are the ones here. :silly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> me thinks we are the ones here. :silly:

Click to collapse



si,
whatcha up to cassie bella?


----------



## cascabel (Apr 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> si,
> whatcha up to cassie bella?

Click to collapse



i'm busy looking for something to do before next class...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> si,
> whatcha up to cassie bella?

Click to collapse



I see the name caught on 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think I'm finished. Changed up fonts and swapped Facebook icon for a simple graffiti F.






Now I can go to sleep happy.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I think I'm finished. Changed up fonts and swapped Facebook icon for a simple graffiti F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looks totally awesome :good:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks. The fonts made a huge difference. Adds to the city feel because they're not just all the same default font.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I think I'm finished. Changed up fonts and swapped Facebook icon for a simple graffiti F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesomeness




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good day, all.
> 
> Uccw thread! Post all the homescreens!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have UCCW on my phone but I don't know how to use it and have never done anything with it 







jRi0T68 said:


> Wow, y'all are slow tonight.
> 
> New uccw rough draft, a la Blade Runner. What do you folks think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is so cool. You should sell that. 

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I think I'm finished. Changed up fonts and swapped Facebook icon for a simple graffiti F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's magic!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 12, 2013)

My sad attempt at a first UCCW widget. It's really bad. Guess I don't have the skill lol.



Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just awakened by a cat throwing up on my wife's pillow, while she was using it.

Thanks, cat. It had to be MY cat, too, not hers. I'll be blamed tomorrow. I should wait for this cat to fall asleep and return the favor.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just awakened by a cat throwing up on my wife's pillow, while she was using it.
> 
> Thanks, cat. It had to be MY cat, too, not hers. I'll be blamed tomorrow. I should wait for this cat to fall asleep and return the favor.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One time I was in the car with my friends and their dog and my leg felt damp so I looked down and saw loads of puke on it 

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

Hoorraayyy!! My Raspberry Pi just arrived 

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------

Can't get it into the case dangit


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 12, 2013)

Morning peeps...

Alright a raspberry pi :thumbup: 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning peeps...
> 
> Alright a raspberry pi :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahhh. I wanted to get a Raspberry Pi lol. I'll save up for it. 

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 12, 2013)

My hands smell of HDMI cable...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 12, 2013)

Guys..... I LOCKED MYSELF OUTSIDE AND MY PARENTS ARE OUT! FUUUUUUUU

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Guys..... I LOCKED MYSELF OUTSIDE AND MY PARENTS ARE OUT! FUUUUUUUU
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



I thought you had a sonic screwdriver?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 12, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I thought you had a sonic screwdriver?

Click to collapse



It's in the house..

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My sad attempt at a first UCCW widget. It's really bad. Guess I don't have the skill lol.
> 
> View attachment 1877715
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Hey, that's pretty good actually


----------



## _Variable (Apr 12, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My sad attempt at a first UCCW widget. It's really bad. Guess I don't have the skill lol.
> 
> View attachment 1877715
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



You can make the background transparent by setting alpha to 0.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 12, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Hey, that's pretty good actually

Click to collapse



Thanks
Because you gave me a happy, I made a customised one for you.



Here's a uzip if you want to try it
http://db.tt/cTSE5l2P
Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## _Variable (Apr 12, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks
> Because you gave me a happy, I made a customised one for you.
> View attachment 1877988
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, Go check out the Android Themes section here on XDA. There are tutorials for when you want to improve your skills, you can also download skins from well known themers. The section is located inside Androd Development amd Hacking.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 12, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Also, Go check out the Android Themes section here on XDA. There are tutorials for when you want to improve your skills, you can also download skins from well known themers. The section is located inside Androd Development amd Hacking.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Ah OK thanks.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 12, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Guys..... I LOCKED MYSELF OUTSIDE AND MY PARENTS ARE OUT! FUUUUUUUU
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Well that sux. At least u have your phone

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well that sux. At least u have your phone
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can't call anyone though. But, maintenance guy is coming to help.

I'm such an idiot. Stupid Pup

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 12, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I can't call anyone though. But, maintenance guy is coming to help.
> 
> I'm such an idiot. Stupid Pup
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Smack yourself on the nose NAO

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2013)

:banghead::banghead::what::what::what::what::what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> :banghead::banghead::what::what::what::what::what:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:sly::banghead::banghead::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::banghead::banghead::banghead:
Sup?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> :sly::banghead::banghead::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> Sup?

Click to collapse



Nothing.
How are you?








:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Nothing.
> How are you?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. Hungry, bored, but still good. I am really tired though, but who cares? It's Friday! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Smack yourself on the nose NAO
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You do it to me. I'm busy. Just finished one essay, now for another.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

After watching some videos, I think I can make an awesome UCCW skin!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 12, 2013)

Tezla and others interested, Project Dystopia is complete 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40226548






Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Tezla and others interested, Project Dystopia is complete
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40226548
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:beer:
Cool skins 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow it's so funny that I also happened to start learning about uccw a few days ago..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 13, 2013)

Come on guys! It's Friday! Let's party!


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Come on guys! It's Friday! Let's party!

Click to collapse




I have exam :banghead:

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 13, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> I have exam :banghead:
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

Click to collapse



And...?


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And...?

Click to collapse



And its Saturday here 
Btw you start the party I will join in the eve 
:beer:
Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 13, 2013)

Compliments of  bro Jriot and grinder (jbx themer)

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 13, 2013)

Anybody here?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Anybody here?

Click to collapse



You're a hermit 
Your argument is invalid 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're a hermit
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You still doing that?  Noob.


----------



## werked (Apr 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're a hermit
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 13, 2013)

Y'all are mean!  I'm going to bed now.


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Y'all are mean!  I'm going to bed now.

Click to collapse



Cry baby, cry. 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're a hermit
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you use 4x6 grid?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 13, 2013)

Sweet Jesus! Finally a normal weekend! Sleep, Videogames and spending time with my GF. A weekend like this feels awesome after a week with 10+ tests, presentations and hand-ins.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Apr 13, 2013)

Just toying around with a dirty copy of Nova Prime.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Do you use 4x6 grid?

Click to collapse



And how do you get the Zooper Widget on top of the uccw widget?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Y'all are mean!  I'm going to bed now.

Click to collapse



Ola 



InfinityFTW said:


> Sweet Jesus! Finally a normal weekend! Sleep, Videogames and spending time with my GF. A weekend like this feels awesome after a week with 10+ tests, presentations and hand-ins.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hallelujah! Amen to that brother



Tezlastorme said:


> And how do you get the Zooper Widget on top of the uccw widget?

Click to collapse



I seriously need to get back on my UCCW theming,


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Do you use 4x6 grid?

Click to collapse



Nope. 10x6 (rows x columns)







Tezlastorme said:


> And how do you get the Zooper Widget on top of the uccw widget?

Click to collapse




Nova Settings-->Desktop-->Allow widget overlap



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Tezla and others interested, Project Dystopia is complete
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40226548
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One of these days I am going to want one of you pros to give me a crash course in uccw...  I have never used it 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 13, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> One of these days I am going to want one of you pros to give me a crash course in uccw...  I have never used it
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Don't. Ever. Use. It. It's literally hell on droid

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Don't. Ever. Use. It. It's literally hell on droid
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Not from what I hear, I hear it's awesome once you get the hang of it. And I've seen some of the work fine with uccw, it's crazy good!

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Tezla and others interested, Project Dystopia is complete
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40226548
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That is awesome!!

Anyway, I just made my own crap home screen with UCCW. It's not good at all. But, I tried.


All the widgets were made by me, including the XDA button. 

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 13, 2013)

How do I get rid of the Google Search bar?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi guise.
Makeover!!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Hi guise.
> Makeover!!!!

Click to collapse



WhoTF are you and why is my doctor not around?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> WhoTF are you and why is my doctor not around?

Click to collapse



I'm the cat that ate your doctor.


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm the cat that ate your doctor.

Click to collapse



I like Krushna more than you. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 13, 2013)

Am I the only one who lost interest in Spartacus after season 1?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Am I the only one who lost interest in Spartacus after season 1?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dunno. I haven't. But I'm disappointed with the actor choice. I mean he's not bad, but Andy was miles, miles better. I might watch season 1 again just to see him in action. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dunno. I haven't. But I'm disappointed with the actor choice. I mean he's not bad, but Andy was miles, miles better. I might watch season 1 again just to see him in action.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I'd rewatch season one just because of Varro

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I'd rewatch season one just because of Varro
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Blond guy that was there because of debts? Hmm, he was alright. Gannicus is my all time favourite though (after original Spartacus) . He is the only one that delivers consistently. Crixus pisses me off too often, stupid Gaul. Agron is also very good. And that German small beefy guy, he's fun to watch. Oh, and in current season Crassus is by far the best character. By far. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> I like Krushna more than you.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Oi! Krushna went undercover, mate!!! 

See what I did there?


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Oi! Krushna went undercover, mate!!!
> 
> See what I did there?

Click to collapse



No :sly::sly::sly:

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> No :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Congrats on the 3500 thanks...
Looking good. :good:

And you deserve each one of them.


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Congrats on the 3500 thanks...
> Looking good. :good:
> 
> And you deserve each one of them.

Click to collapse



Why, thank you  
I hope so. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## _Variable (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Why, thank you
> I hope so.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Congrats. But did you get them by signatures?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Why, thank you
> I hope so.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



sometimes i dream of becoming the next chainfire without being productive in android

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Congrats. But did you get them by signatures?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



oh no need to ask,

clearly he got them by swag


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

What do you two above mean? :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## _Variable (Apr 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> sometimes i dream of becoming the next chainfire without being productive in android

Click to collapse



Long way to go. Maybe we here in the Frat can all make a dev team to make roms, apps, UCCW widgets, etc. Now that will be cool!

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 13, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Long way to go. Maybe we here in the Frat can all make a dev team to make roms, apps, UCCW widgets, etc. Now that will be cool!
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Like TDOTS? No thanks

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 13, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Long way to go. Maybe we here in the Frat can all make a dev team to make roms, apps, UCCW widgets, etc. Now that will be cool!
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



No thank you.


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

Heh, I've just been accused of getting my thanks in a non productive manner. Kids...  If I don't make anything it doesn't mean I'm not doing important things.. Or was at least, I've taken a few steps back now and passed few of my threads on. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## _Variable (Apr 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Like TDOTS? No thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Better.

We could make Apex the boss. 
The Governing Body will watch if the devs are not doing anything. They will also dev.
Those who arent in the GB can be assigned according to talent as:

ROM dev
ROM Theme dev
Launcher Icon Pack dev
App dev
UCCW dev

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Heh, I've just been accused of getting my thanks in a non productive manner. Kids...  If I don't make anything it doesn't mean I'm not doing important things.. Or was at least, I've taken a few steps back now and passed few of my threads on.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Shut up, you lazy commie bastaerd!!! 



---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Better.
> 
> We could make Apex the boss.
> The Governing Body will watch if the devs are not doing anything. They will also dev.
> ...

Click to collapse



No thank you.


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Shut up, you lazy commie bastaerd!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's it. I'm calling N. Korea. You are in their range. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Heh, I've just been accused of getting my thanks in a non productive manner. Kids...  If I don't make anything it doesn't mean I'm not doing important things.. Or was at least, I've taken a few steps back now and passed few of my threads on.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



oops,
i think you misunderstood, there were no accusations made on my posts,

sorry bout dat


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> That's it. I'm calling N. Korea. You are in their range.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



You remember the US setting up a missile defense shield over South Korea?

We've had our own indigenous shield operational for the last 1-2 years. 

And a backup layer courtesy of our Russian friends.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oops,
> i think you misunderstood, there were no accusations made on my posts,
> 
> sorry bout dat

Click to collapse



Mine was just a question  

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oops,
> i think you misunderstood, there were no accusations made on my posts,
> 
> sorry bout dat

Click to collapse



No offence taken. I was just being grumpy for the sake of being grumpy, since qf is not here someone has to do his job 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## _Variable (Apr 13, 2013)

Work in progress

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 13, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Like TDOTS? No thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm so fcking amused.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Deadly (Apr 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oops,
> i think you misunderstood, there were no accusations made on my posts,
> 
> sorry bout dat

Click to collapse



You do know that we don't take tinky seriously here

You should do the same too.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## roofrider (Apr 13, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You do know that we don't take tinky seriously here
> 
> You should do the same too..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Stinky. It's Stinky.


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> *Stinky. It's Stinky.

Click to collapse



Grrrrrrrrrrrr 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



slaps incoming. 

every potato for himself.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> No offence taken. I was just being grumpy for the sake of being grumpy, since qf is not here someone has to do his job
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Say what? :sly:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Say what? :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Grumpy Qf is grumpy 









Afternoon muffins 

_        “For those of you in the cheap seats I'd like ya to clap your hands to this one; the rest of you can just rattle your jewelry!” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 13, 2013)

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Say what? :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> Grumpy Qf is grumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See what I mean? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Grumpy Qf is grumpy
> 
> 
> No
> ...

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> See what I mean?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse




Stinky stinky is stinky 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stinky stinky is stinky
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Grumpy grumpy grumpy? LOL


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stinky stinky is stinky
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Genius. O. M. G! Soooo creative 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Genius. O. M. G! Soooo creative
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



And the emmmy goessss toooo..... Q.f.  for an amazing job in *mumble mumble mumble* and best supporting actor.... Undercover

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 13, 2013)

Since you guys like uccw so much, check out the last few pages of this thread. This guy(X_rated) is really good with them: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40181014


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Genius. O. M. G! Soooo creative
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse




Thank you Sir!





Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 13, 2013)

Goodbye guys.... Forever...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Goodbye guys.... Forever...

Click to collapse



No! Please don't go!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Goodbye guys.... Forever...

Click to collapse



:what:


Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Thank you Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




How much do  you roll your eyes for saying  thank you 

Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> :what:
> 
> 
> Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins
> ...

Click to collapse



Please forgive him. He has lazy eye. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Please forgive him. He has lazy eye.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


>

Click to collapse



No! You have lazy eye too? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Please forgive him. He has lazy eye.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Full of LULZ 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Full of LULZ
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Full of LULZ
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Jeff, me sad 

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Jeff, me sad
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Why is that pup? 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why is that pup?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because I have to return to my new school tomorrow and I hate it there and I miss my friends in England especially my best friend who I miss badly and I feel sorry for him. And I feel guilty for not being there to help him. He was like my brother.
Also, I have slight insomnia.
And I hate the Saudi government.
I'm totally screwed. 
Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Goodbye guys.... Forever...

Click to collapse



:what: I meant to say for a few hours.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> :what: I meant to say for a few hours.

Click to collapse



Still a fail troll.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Because I have to return to my new school tomorrow and I hate it there and I miss my friends in England especially my best friend who I miss badly and I feel sorry for him. And I feel guilty for not being there to help him. He was like my brother.
> Also, I have slight insomnia.
> And I hate the Saudi government.
> I'm totally screwed.
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



By your sonic Screwdriver? 

Also






---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------

@Queefy I can't get the Dystopia LockScreen widget to work properly. It refuses to go bigger than 4x3


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Still a fail troll.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



No, I really meant to post that.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Because I have to return to my new school tomorrow and I hate it there and I miss my friends in England especially my best friend who I miss badly and I feel sorry for him. And I feel guilty for not being there to help him. He was like my brother.
> Also, I have slight insomnia.
> And I hate the Saudi government.
> I'm totally screwed.
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



All governments are as$holes not to worry you are not alone





So,
i finally decided not to get the nexus 7 since it is not a very practical choice for me,

after canvassing stuff i've got the cheap deal on a new SGS3 for $428 (this is the cheapest you can get here, it's $595 in malls and cellshops)
hope my plan will really work,

I've done my research on both HOX and S3 and was really not impressed with the HOX display and locked-down capablilities it seems HTC is going for a iphone with android with locked battery and SD support on their flagships. S3 doesn't look too good as HOX but i think i can deal with that


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal, dn.

Can't go wrong with GS3.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sounds like a good deal, dn.
> 
> Can't go wrong with GS3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks,

how much is the brand-new SGS3 in US without a contract?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> thanks,
> 
> how much is the brand-new SGS3 in US without a contract?

Click to collapse



550$

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 14, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> 550$
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



holy karbaples!,
i thought the US was wayyyyyy cheap! it's the same price here


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Because I have to return to my new school tomorrow and I hate it there and I miss my friends in England especially my best friend who I miss badly and I feel sorry for him. And I feel guilty for not being there to help him. He was like my brother.
> Also, I have slight insomnia.
> And I hate the Saudi government.
> I'm totally screwed.
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



I'm sorry bro that's gotta be tough. School is only a short time in your life and sooner rather then later u will be an adult and u can live wherever u want. I would tell you to count sheep for your insomnia but being a wolf that would probably keep u up 

I couldn't live in Saudi Arabia there is way to many restrictions there.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm sorry bro that's gotta be tough. School is only a short time in your life and sooner rather then later u will be an adult and u can live wherever u want. I would tell you to count sheep for your insomnia but being a wolf that would probably keep u up
> 
> I couldn't live in Saudi Arabia there is way to many restrictions there.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



when i have insomnia i just put music to my ears and it kinda neuters the insomnia


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> when i have insomnia i just put music to my ears and it kinda neuters the insomnia

Click to collapse



I know, right??? 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> when i have insomnia i just put music to my ears and it kinda neuters the insomnia

Click to collapse



That's what I do when my wife snores too loud.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 14, 2013)

That's what I do too, when my dog wakes me up in the middle of the night by farting too loud. 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 14, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> That's what I do too, when my dog wakes me up in the middle of the night by farting too loud.
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



Lol. Awesome dog. Mine farts often. They're silent, but smell like a broken sewage line.

You need to catch those audible dog farts on video. I've never heard one loud enough to wake a person up.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. Awesome dog. Mine farts often. They're silent, but smell like a broken sewage line.
> 
> You need to catch those audible dog farts on video. I've never heard one loud enough to wake a person up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mines the same way, silent but deadly...  seriously, could clear the entire house out, it's horrible!

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Yea whats sup with dog farts smelling so bad? Any input pup 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm sorry bro that's gotta be tough. School is only a short time in your life and sooner rather then later u will be an adult and u can live wherever u want. I would tell you to count sheep for your insomnia but being a wolf that would probably keep u up
> 
> I couldn't live in Saudi Arabia there is way to many restrictions there.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah way too many man. Half the internet is sensors censored (mainly porn sites) and even some good sites. I don't believe in censorship.
The Royal Family is corrupt.
Saudi nationals have an easier time in court.
The country is full of idiots who can't drive. Honestly, it's like I'm going to end up in hospital one day.

The country is full of kidnappers, and thieves (especially pickpockets). They like to hang around religious areas and such, like the mosques and the place Muslims go pilgrimage. That's just, not cool.
I could go on and on...






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea whats sup with dog farts smelling so bad? Any input pup
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Naww. I'm a high-class pup.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Yeah way too many man. Half the internet is sensors censored (mainly porn sites) and even some good sites. I don't believe in censorship.
> The Royal Family is corrupt.
> Saudi nationals have an easier time in court.
> The country is full of idiots who can't drive. Honestly, it's like I'm going to end up in hospital one day.
> ...

Click to collapse



That would just suck. How wrong to hang around a mosque to rob somebody. How long will u be stuck there? 

High class pup is high class :thumbup: 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 14, 2013)

i've never smelt or heard my dogs fart,

i should go now and get a closer look


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 14, 2013)

Tezla : Use WidgetLocker
Assisi, it may because of your small screen 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i've never smelt or heard my dogs fart,
> 
> i should go now and get a closer look

Click to collapse



Don't get too close of a look, your dog just might start!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Don't get too close of a look, your dog just might start!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



ain't got nothin,
do they like fart after they eat?

im gonna give them some dog chow and see where this goes


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 14, 2013)

They fart when you change their regular dog food.  Hasn't it been over two weeks since I came on here? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Tezla : Use WidgetLocker
> Assisi, it may because of your small screen
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you change the grid size on WidgetLocker? I am using WidgetLocker, yes.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Can you change the grid size on WidgetLocker? I am using WidgetLocker, yes.

Click to collapse



Just create a 3x4 widget and import the uzip




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Just create a 3x4 widget and import the uzip
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sigh *unzip*

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2013)

morning frat

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sigh *unzip*
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



:what:







FlyGurl said:


> morning frat
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey there BD
How's it going




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's going ok

Sup QF
How are you?



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just gonna leave this here...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just gonna leave this here...

Click to collapse



F-f-fatality !!!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> F-f-fatality !!!!

Click to collapse



It took me way too long to write it though :/


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It took me way too long to write it though :/

Click to collapse



...said Mr. Overkill as he admired the destruction and many fatalities he caused...


----------



## undercover (Apr 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It took me way too long to write it though :/

Click to collapse



Overkill indeed. You knocked him down and then kept jumping on his head 
Got the job done though :thumbup:

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 14, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> It's going ok
> 
> Sup QF
> How are you?
> ...

Click to collapse



All good 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Just gonna leave this here...

Click to collapse



Wow you should be a lawyer

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> Overkill indeed. You knocked him down and then kept jumping on his head
> Got the job done though :thumbup:
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Well I've not made a post like that in a long while and it was a good situation so I had to make it worthwhile


----------



## undercover (Apr 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well I've not made a post like that in a long while and it was a good situation so I had to make it worthwhile

Click to collapse



Happy slapping ftw. 
I know what you mean though. It's built up, so you offloaded all of it in one post lol. Good job. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 14, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> Wow you should be a lawyer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



While I'd be awesome at it, I wouldn't want that kinda job. Lawyers are generally bastards :thumbdown:


undercover said:


> Happy slapping ftw.
> I know what you mean though. It's built up, so you offloaded all of it in one post lol. Good job.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Happy slapping was awesome when it was around


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> Happy slapping ftw.
> I know what you mean though. It's built up, so you offloaded all of it in one post lol. Good job.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I noticed that nobody takes you seriously in  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1996589


:screwy:


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 14, 2013)

KC doing some pwnage I see... :good:

So I installed Ghostery and DoNotTrackMe on Firefox... 

So many trackers!!!! 



Anyone know of an app uninstaller?
One that uninstalls the app, clears all app data, deletes all app libraries and, in short, nukes all traces of the apps' existence on your phone?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> While I'd be awesome at it, I wouldn't want that kinda job. Lawyers are generally bastards :thumbdown:
> 
> Happy slapping was awesome when it was around

Click to collapse



What's the difference between a lawyer and a mosquito ? One carries a briefcase 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What's the difference between a lawyer and a mosquito ? One carries a briefcase
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



One sucks your lifes blood and the other charges you an arm and a leg for the privilege 

_        “For those of you in the cheap seats I'd like ya to clap your hands to this one; the rest of you can just rattle your jewelry!” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## undercover (Apr 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I noticed that nobody takes you seriously in  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1996589
> 
> 
> :screwy:
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh? Link fail? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> Huh? Link fail?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



No 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then you make no sense my friend. Stop smoking that **** 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> Then you make no sense my friend. Stop smoking that ****
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse




You mean, the northern lights? 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You mean, the northern lights?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> Then you make no sense my friend. Stop smoking that ****
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Not sure if serious or .....


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 14, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40243231 self advertising


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> morning frat
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning BD 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------

@kc 

Muhaahaaaahaaaa that was classic. :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @kc
> 
> Muhaahaaaahaaaa that was classic. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All in a days work


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 14, 2013)

Tinky and QF, high as duck, talking **** and ****

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## undercover (Apr 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Tinky and QF, high as duck, talking **** and ****
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Looks like you joined crack heads club. You make no sense either :silly:

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Tinky and QF, high as duck, talking **** and ****
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Yeah :beer:




Wait, what? :what:




Oh





Yeah :beer:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 14, 2013)

You guys make no sense. Be sensible now. :sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You guys make no sense. Be sensible now. :sly:

Click to collapse



That's rich, coming from you 

_        “For those of you in the cheap seats I'd like ya to clap your hands to this one; the rest of you can just rattle your jewelry!” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's rich, coming from you
> 
> _        “For those of you in the cheap seats I'd like ya to clap your hands to this one; the rest of you can just rattle your jewelry!” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



I think I always make sense. 
Sensibilitiy is my sensible sense in sense.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I think I always make sense.
> Sensibilitiy is my sensible sense in sense.

Click to collapse



You make no sense.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

No sense itchygo makes no sense

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No sense itchygo makes no sense
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Does he ever?

***************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Does he ever?
> 
> ***************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



You're not making sense







Seewhatididthere 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Does he ever?
> 
> ***************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse









Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 14, 2013)

But... but I always make sense.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But... but I always make sense.

Click to collapse



Is your name HTC?


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Is your name HTC?

Click to collapse



Nexus one?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But... but I always make sense.

Click to collapse



No...you "sense" make which is different 
Wait, wut? Ruuuuuuuun...it's contagious!!!

***************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nexus one?

Click to collapse



No. My name's James :silly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 14, 2013)

This weekend was not as relaxed as I'd hope. Stayed awake all night, and I have an English semester test tomorrow. Going to bed 9 PM FTW!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That would just suck. How wrong to hang around a mosque to rob somebody. How long will u be stuck there?
> 
> High class pup is high class :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Until my dad either gets enough money to cope with financial troubles, has to leave his job, for getting fired or having his contract end, etc.. Anyway, I'm stuck here for a few years.

But my dad got a raise today.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 14, 2013)

Sup muffs

Has anyone seen this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39957395
Anyone tried it? What's it like? Is there an alternative to use an android phone as a controller for an android tab

_        “For those of you in the cheap seats I'd like ya to clap your hands to this one; the rest of you can just rattle your jewelry!” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Until my dad either gets enough money to cope with financial troubles, has to leave his job, for getting fired or having his contract end, etc.. Anyway, I'm stuck here for a few years.
> 
> But my dad got a raise today.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



That's awesome that your dad got a raise WOOT WOOT!!!

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Until my dad either gets enough money to cope with financial troubles, has to leave his job, for getting fired or having his contract end, etc.. Anyway, I'm stuck here for a few years.
> 
> But my dad got a raise today.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Awesome! glad to hear buddy 
a raise is hard to get nowadays


----------



## roofrider (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone here use peerblock? Is it necessary?
I can't get my head around it.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Sup frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yo! You doing good?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo! You doing good?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm fine.

How are you doing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey BD
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup DJB?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------

I have no one's why tapatalk quoted those posts in that order... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yeah, I'm fine.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm doing decent. Exhausted, but that's normal.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm doing decent. Exhausted, but that's normal.

Click to collapse



Sleep then?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sleep then?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah, wouldn't that be nice.

Click to collapse



I hear ya.
I'm the queen of no sleep. :banghead:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yeah, I'm fine.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cause tapatalk wack...

Nothing just getting ready for bed cause its Monday soon :thumbdown:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause tapatalk wack...
> 
> Nothing just getting ready for bed cause its Monday soon :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tapatalk IS wack!

Goodnight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Tapatalk IS wack!
> 
> Goodnight?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gnite BD 


Gnite frat :sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello to anyone reading this..


:sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hello to anyone reading this..
> 
> 
> :sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hello to anyone reading this..
> 
> 
> :sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup man?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Hello?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How be ye?







Ichigo said:


> Sup man?

Click to collapse



Not much. Just driving around Atlanta. 
You?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How be ye?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A drunk. I haz one? 

How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> A drunk. I haz one?
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm alright. Just out riding around and listening to music trying to chill out. I'm not in the best of moods right now. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm alright. Just out riding around and listening to music trying to chill out. I'm not in the best of moods right now.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I have Slacker radio playing.....not driving tho

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------

Sorry your not in a good mood

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I have Slacker radio playing.....not driving tho
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shweet 

And yea, my ex is trying to just up and leave and move to Nebraska with her new boyfriend who she's only known for a few weeks.. And she wants to try and take my daughter with her.. Needless to say, that sh;t is not happening 

I'm going to court very very soon. And I will get custody of my baby girl. I'm the one who pays for everything and I have 2 homes and 2 cars, so I think I've got this. She has nothing but the money I give for child support, and even that money gets wasted. I'm done with the bs. Screw it. 








If you read all that, I'm sorry 
Sometimes it just feels good to say how I feel towards that waste of space. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Shweet
> 
> And yea, my ex is trying to just up and leave and move to Nebraska with her new boyfriend who she's only known for a few weeks.. And she wants to try and take my daughter with her.. Needless to say, that sh;t is not happening
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All the best man. It's often better for kids to stay with moms, as we, men, are not that great looking after kids. Not as good as women. But from your words this is not the case. Gotta do what's best for your girl. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> All the best man. It's often better for kids to stay with moms, as we, men, are not that great looking after kids. Not as good as women. But from your words this is not the case. Gotta do what's best for your girl.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Thanks man.
I agree, women are better at that sort of thing, but my ex is a mooch. All she does is sit on her ass and expect me to pay her child support when I am the one watching Skylar most of the time, and she takes the money and buys herself clothes and useless sht instead diapers and food and other things for our daughter.. Damn baby momma drama. It's not even worth being angry over. I'll get custody. There's absolutely no way the judge can deny me this.

What got to me was how she went about it. Packed up then called saying she was moving and taking Skylar with her.. You can imagine my reaction I'm sure. I have her now, and she's not going anywhere. Especially to Nebraska with a couple of lowlifes. I'll be dammed. I'm a very protective father. 


But all in all, I'm calm now and all is well. 
I've driven my anger away 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thanks man.
> I agree, women are better at that sort of thing, but my ex is a mooch. All she does is sit on her ass and expect me to pay her child support when I am the one watching Skylar most of the time, and she takes the money and buys herself clothes and useless sht instead diapers and food and other things for our daughter.. Damn baby momma drama. It's not even worth being angry over. I'll get custody. There's absolutely no way the judge can deny me this.
> 
> What got to me was how she went about it. Packed up then called saying she was moving and taking Skylar with her.. You can imagine my reaction I'm sure. I have her now, and she's not going anywhere. Especially to Nebraska with a couple of lowlifes. I'll be dammed. I'm a very protective father.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good. Beautiful name btw. Skylar. Really nice.  
My daughter is called Milana. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Good. Beautiful name btw. Skylar. Really nice.
> My daughter is called Milana.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Thanks  I like the name Milana. That's one I haven't heard before. 

I chose Skylar for two reasons.. One being because her mother couldn't decide and made me choose. The second reason, which may seem a little stupid, is because I'm honestly obsessed with looking at the night sky and stars. Didn't want to name her Star though.. Sounds like a porn name  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thanks  I like the name Milana. That's one I haven't heard before.
> 
> I chose Skylar for two reasons.. One being because her mother couldn't decide and made me choose. The second reason, which may seem a little stupid, is because I'm honestly obsessed with looking at the night sky and stars. Didn't want to name her Star though.. Sounds like a porn name
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good choice lol. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## _Variable (Apr 15, 2013)

Yo all...

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Yo all...
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Yo, how are you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yo, how are you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Im fine. Just lurking around the forums.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Im fine. Just lurking around the forums.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Same here now. I'm thinking of flashing paranoidkangdroid, but Im not sure on it. Still reading comments since latest update. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Same here now. I'm thinking of flashing paranoidkangdroid, but Im not sure on it. Still reading comments since latest update.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Everyone on G+, even my Australian cirle, is apparently asleep.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## roofrider (Apr 15, 2013)

I like the name Skylar. :thumbup: Apex. Axis.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Everyone on G+, even my Australian cirle, is apparently asleep.
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Haha. I should be. It's after 3am. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> I like the name Skylar. :thumbup: Apex.

Click to collapse



I be axis 
And thank ye :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I be axis
> And thank ye :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Oh yes, :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## undercover (Apr 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh yes, :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Click to collapse



Pre coffee fail? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Pre coffee fail?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Yea, tired from all that editing..it's a pita to go through and edit the vacation videos.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Shweet
> 
> And yea, my ex is trying to just up and leave and move to Nebraska with her new boyfriend who she's only known for a few weeks.. And she wants to try and take my daughter with her.. Needless to say, that sh;t is not happening
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck.
I hope everything works out.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thanks man.
> I agree, women are better at that sort of thing, but my ex is a mooch. All she does is sit on her ass and expect me to pay her child support when I am the one watching Skylar most of the time, and she takes the money and buys herself clothes and useless sht instead diapers and food and other things for our daughter.. Damn baby momma drama. It's not even worth being angry over. I'll get custody. There's absolutely no way the judge can deny me this.
> 
> What got to me was how she went about it. Packed up then called saying she was moving and taking Skylar with her.. You can imagine my reaction I'm sure. I have her now, and she's not going anywhere. Especially to Nebraska with a couple of lowlifes. I'll be dammed. I'm a very protective father.
> ...

Click to collapse





Axis_Drummer said:


> Shweet
> 
> And yea, my ex is trying to just up and leave and move to Nebraska with her new boyfriend who she's only known for a few weeks.. And she wants to try and take my daughter with her.. Needless to say, that sh;t is not happening
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Now that's a man! :good:
time to get your life movin' with your daughter.

i'd bet the little angel is excited to finally be with her ol' man


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Good luck.
> I hope everything works out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you 







deathnotice01 said:


> Now that's a man! :good:
> time to get your life movin' with your daughter.
> 
> i'd bet the little angel is excited to finally be with her ol' man

Click to collapse



Even though she's only 2, she's very talkative and quite smart. When that whole mess went down, I asked her what she wanted, and she said she wanted to stay with me because she has everything here 

Not that she really had a choice 
I'd never let another person raise her. And now, I'm bout to flip the bill on Brandi (my ex) and give her a taste of her own medicine :sly:

But with that being said, Skylar's as happy as could be  and I have zero problems raising her as a single parent. I'm fully capable of it. I've got many friends who have kids as well, and their wives absolutely adore my little girl, so finding a babysitter is no problem either. But now that she's going to be living with me from now on, I have to quit smoking 

Things are definitely about to change for the better real soon 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am glad things are turning out well for you and your daughter.
I know my life could have been so much different if only my father had raised me, so I do truly hope you get everything worked out.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i for one, absolutely adore talkative intelligent kids,
when i have conversations with them it makes me feel like i'm a kid myself,

no worries man, for 5 years i've been raised by a single parent when my dad died,
we've turned out great,

good thing you got your mind clear now,
we know you'll never let her go


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I am glad things are turning out well for you and your daughter.
> I know my life could have been so much different if only my father had raised me, so I do truly hope you get everything worked out.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I honestly never really had a relationship with my dad. He was always too busy drinking and beating me and my mom, or drinking with his friends and doing hardcore drugs.. So my mom ditched his ass and raised me and my brother alone. 

I just don't want Skylar to have a terrible childhood like that. I want her to have everything I didn't.. As cliché as that sounds. She deserves it. 


So your dad was never around? Or was he like my old man? If it's a touchy subject I understand. I'm just not one to keep things buried inside. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> i for one, absolutely adore talkative intelligent kids,
> when i have conversations with them it makes me feel like i'm a kid myself,
> 
> no worries man, for 5 years i've been raised by a single parent when my dad died,
> ...

Click to collapse



You'd love taking to her then 
She talks so much.. It's crazy. I'll have to post a picture of her on here soon. She's cute as can be. 

And I'm sorry to hear about your dad, but it's good that everything's been fine. I never actually got to really know my dad due to his rampages and whatnot. I hear he was a really great guy before the booze. It's a shame. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I honestly never really had a relationship with my dad. He was always too busy drinking and beating me and my mom, or drinking with his friends and doing hardcore drugs.. So my mom ditched his ass and raised me and my brother alone.
> 
> I just don't want Skylar to have a terrible childhood like that. I want her to have everything I didn't.. As cliché as that sounds. She deserves it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He was there but in a limited capacity and allowed my mother to do things she shouldn't have done and stood by and remained silent about it.
While I love my mom (and have done everything in my power to help her when she needed it) she is not a good person and has few if any redeeming qualities.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I honestly never really had a relationship with my dad. He was always too busy drinking and beating me and my mom, or drinking with his friends and doing hardcore drugs.. So my mom ditched his ass and raised me and my brother alone.
> 
> I just don't want Skylar to have a terrible childhood like that. I want her to have everything I didn't.. As cliché as that sounds. She deserves it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



awesome,
i'd certainly love too see her pic.

Oh god, now come to think of it i drink too little,
last time i had a drinking spree was 7 months ago,

to be honest i don't like drinking, i socialize but i don't enjoy drinks,
i smoke too when i have major problems to keep me sane. So basically i smoke more than i drink, my dad never drink too unless his friends would invite him and that doesn't happen to often either. My stepdad drinks but he's a very great man, i look onto him as my 2nd father and he is really a wonderful man


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 15, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> He was there but in a limited capacity and allowed my mother to do things she shouldn't have done and stood by and remained silent about it.
> While I love my mom (and have done everything in my power to help her when she needed it) she is not a good person and has few if any redeeming qualities.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's understandable. I have a friend with the same basic background. But it's things like that that make us who we are. 







deathnotice01 said:


> awesome,
> i'd certainly love too see her pic.
> 
> Oh god, now come to think of it i drink too little,
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll post a picture of her tomorrow. 
And when I say quit smoking, I of coarse mean cigarettes  The good stuff is a must for me. I don't have an addiction to it, and I know my limits. As for drinking, I've quit that.

But I also have a step dad who I think is pretty cool. He's from England too haha. Dude seriously cracks me up. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 15, 2013)

Term test done! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 15, 2013)

@Axis, hope all this stuff with your daughter works out. Your ex sounds like a real deadbeat!  You surely deserve to raise her and she deserves a better childhood, one which you can provide  Stay strong bro. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 15, 2013)

10 minutes and the teacher hasn't shown up to class.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 15, 2013)

Morning everyone! Or afternoon/evening as applicable.

This morning sucks. I've got a hearing in front of an Administrative Law Judge in under 2 hours regarding my unemployment. There was an error in how I filed benefits in October, and this they stopped my benefits. I just don't feel like this will go well, as my only evidence is my own word.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Morning everyone! Or afternoon/evening as applicable.
> 
> This morning sucks. I've got a hearing in front of an Administrative Law Judge in under 2 hours regarding my unemployment. There was an error in how I filed benefits in October, and this they stopped my benefits. I just don't feel like this will go well, as my only evidence is my own word.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck man
Hoping it goes well :thumbup:




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Apr 15, 2013)

Greetings ladies and gents. 

Oh, and ItchyHole. 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> ItchyHole.
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings ladies and gents.
> 
> Oh, and ItchyHole.
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



That's new. 
Salutations.


----------



## cascabel (Apr 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings ladies and gents.
> 
> Oh, and ItchyHole.
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



i like that nick. :thumbup:

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Shweet
> 
> And yea, my ex is trying to just up and leave and move to Nebraska with her new boyfriend who she's only known for a few weeks.. And she wants to try and take my daughter with her.. Needless to say, that sh;t is not happening
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bro, fight! really hope you get custody of your daughter. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 15, 2013)

ItchyHole 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## undercover (Apr 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ItchyHole
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



You know all about those, Doctor, don't you? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

Itchy itchyhole is itchy :what:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ItchyHole
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



what did you do to the dr? speak up. nao.

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 15, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what did you do to the dr? speak up. nao.
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk

Click to collapse



He went under.
Undercover. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 15, 2013)

Victory at my hearing. They shall soon give me back what $ is rightfully mine.

Also, ItchyHole is awesome, yet messed up. I have to say, he's a good sport about all of that.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Victory at my hearing. They shall soon give me back what $ is rightfully mine.
> 
> Also, ItchyHole is awesome, yet messed up. I have to say, he's a good sport about all of that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats!
What was it about? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Congrats!
> What was it about?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



An error in the online unemployment filing system. They stopped my benefits for the past 8 weeks.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> An error in the online unemployment filing system. They stopped my benefits for the past 8 weeks.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Great!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

That's great news :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 15, 2013)

My thoughts are with everyone involved in the explosions at the Boston Marathon. My brother in law and his wife were there and they're SAFE. I have some friends who ran as well and they are safe too. WTF! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Apr 15, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> My thoughts are with everyone involved in the explosions at the Boston Marathon. My brother in law and his wife were there and they're SAFE. I have some friends who ran ad well and they are safe too. WTF!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



What? What happened? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> What? What happened?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Turn on the news. 2 explosions at the finish line. 2 killed 28 injured. People lost limbs! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> What? What happened?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/16/us/explosions-reported-at-site-of-boston-marathon.html

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 15, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Turn on the news. 2 explosions at the finish line. 2 killed 28 injured. People lost limbs!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Did somebody do it on purpose? If so, I hope that person gets his freaking head blown off.


----------



## undercover (Apr 15, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Turn on the news. 2 explosions at the finish line. 2 killed 28 injured. People lost limbs!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/16/us/explosions-reported-at-site-of-boston-marathon.html
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Holy ****. Sorry for everyone involved. 

On the bigger picture.. Well, things like that normally mark US/UK involvement in new war... Something somewhere is about to happen. But it's always the commoners that suffer :/

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 15, 2013)

Third explosion at JFK library  my brother in law needs to get out of that city. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Apr 15, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Third explosion at JFK library  my brother in law needs to get out of that city.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



What, just now? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> What, just now?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Bout an hour ago. Nothing further info yet

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## undercover (Apr 15, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Bout an hour ago. Nothing further info yet
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Been busy whole evening, just catching up with the news now. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Apex (Apr 15, 2013)

Terrorists are *******, just putting that out there. 

Thoughts and prayers going out to all those affected. 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Terrorists are *******, just putting that out there.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers going out to all those affected.
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



Damn right.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Damn right.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Congrats on the great outcome of your hearing today! I know that's got to be a big relief. 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

Not until it hits the bank. Lol

Same goes for our rather large tax refund.

We had over $27k in medical expenses, which helped get the maximum refund I could.

Seriously, though, thank you. It's one less worry to keep me up at night.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I think I'm finished. Changed up fonts and swapped Facebook icon for a simple graffiti F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



**Want* 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> **Want*
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



Done.
http://db.tt/KZ7HtzPw

I included 4 jpgs, for lockscreen and notification of you like. I think Blade_runner1.jpg is the correct wallpaper.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 16, 2013)

My prayers go out to anybody that may know somebody that was injured at the Boston marathon today... 

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

Frat.....how goes it?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Frat.....how goes it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hiya BD

U got a pm 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

Did everyone notice that all the recent sub forums work again :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 16, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> My thoughts are with everyone involved in the explosions at the Boston Marathon. My brother in law and his wife were there and they're SAFE. I have some friends who ran as well and they are safe too. WTF!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



My great aunt was also there, she wasn't injured thankfully but was only about 300 yards from the second explosion....  she said it was one of the worst experiences of her life, blood everywhere and some limbs scattered about...  crazy stuff there

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ 

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Third explosion at JFK library  my brother in law needs to get out of that city.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Thus was actually reported to be an unrelated fire, nobody injured there thankfully...  it is not tied to the explosions though

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hiya BD
> 
> U got a pm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Replied and fixed.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Replied and fixed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank u much 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thank u much
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Anytime. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 16, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thanks man.
> I agree, women are better at that sort of thing, but my ex is a mooch. All she does is sit on her ass and expect me to pay her child support when I am the one watching Skylar most of the time, and she takes the money and buys herself clothes and useless sht instead diapers and food and other things for our daughter.. Damn baby momma drama. It's not even worth being angry over. I'll get custody. There's absolutely no way the judge can deny me this.
> 
> What got to me was how she went about it. Packed up then called saying she was moving and taking Skylar with her.. You can imagine my reaction I'm sure. I have her now, and she's not going anywhere. Especially to Nebraska with a couple of lowlifes. I'll be dammed. I'm a very protective father.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope you get Skylar. Seems like a pretty crap situation. Hope you ditch dem cigs too.







jRi0T68 said:


> Morning everyone! Or afternoon/evening as applicable.
> 
> This morning sucks. I've got a hearing in front of an Administrative Law Judge in under 2 hours regarding my unemployment. There was an error in how I filed benefits in October, and this they stopped my benefits. I just don't feel like this will go well, as my only evidence is my own word.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well done on winning it. I thought you got a job though? After all those interviews.

Oh, hi BD.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nope, no job yet. Inn either Uberqualified or underqualified, depending on the job.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nope, no job yet. Inn either Uberqualified or underqualified, depending on the job.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oh OK then. Well, I'm off to school.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Apex (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Done.
> http://db.tt/KZ7HtzPw
> 
> I included 4 jpgs, for lockscreen and notification of you like. I think Blade_runner1.jpg is the correct wallpaper.
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks brother! :thumbup:

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

If it helps with alignment on the wallpaper, I'm using sslauncher with 4 screens, on an 800x480 SGS2.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If it helps with alignment on the wallpaper, I'm using sslauncher with 4 screens, on an 800x480 SGS2.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I have no idea how to navigate my way around UCCW, but I'll soon be learning. I've grown tired of my one (and only) homescreen, so it's time to start fiddlin' around. 

Also this:



notbad.jpg 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 16, 2013)

Help


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Help

Click to collapse



Saw that yesterday

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 16, 2013)

Earthquake in the Eurasian plate

At least 100 people dead in Iran. It hit India, Pakistan and the whole gulf

Just putting it out there...


----------



## Apex (Apr 16, 2013)

John605 said:


> Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!

Click to collapse



Fail. Oh, and while we're on the subject, thanks for spamming my thread to get your 10 posts. Go run along to the development sections and annoying those people over there. Dumbass. 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Fail. Oh, and while we're on the subject, thanks for spamming my thread to get your 10 posts. Go run along to the development sections and annoying those people over there. Dumbass.
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse








Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 16, 2013)

Wake up, muffins! 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Wake up, muffins!
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



No.
I iz sleepy. -_-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No.
> I iz sleepy. -_-

Click to collapse





Duh moment




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Duh moment
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



QUEEFAY!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> QUEEFAY!!!

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Wake up, muffins!
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse








Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Wake up, muffins!
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



Hey apex! Busy times over here. Tests everywhere...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Apr 16, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey apex! Busy times over here. Tests everywhere...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Busy myself. This week is considerably lighter for me. Maybe I can catch up on my drinking! 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

I had some of the weirdest dreams ever last night, up to and including where I entered the medical field in obstetrics and changed my name to Obe Wan Gynobe.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I had some of the weirdest dreams ever last night, up to and including where I entered the medical field in obstetrics and changed my name to Obe Wan Gynobe.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's awesome! 

Do you mind if I change my name to that when my OB/GY rotation starts?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Do you mind if I change my name to that when my OB/GY rotation starts?

Click to collapse



Not at all! I don't use the word "epic"often, as it's over used today, but that name is epic to me.

You mean your name in real life, right?:sly:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I had some of the weirdest dreams ever last night, up to and including where I entered the medical field in obstetrics and changed my name to Obe Wan Gynobe.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Best. Post. Today. 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

How goes it, fearless leader?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> How goes it, fearless leader?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Meh, not too shabby. You? 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Meh, not too shabby. You?
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



Same as usual, doctor appointment today, job leads that may go nowhere, but all I need is one to work out.

I made excellent cookies last night, so that's uplifting. Lol.  Plus, sleepy is going to change his legal name to Obe Wan Gynobe.

Then he can place his hand on the belly of pregnant women and say things like "The force is strong in this one" or "I sense a great darkness among us".

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Same as usual, doctor appointment today, job leads that may go nowhere, but all I need is one to work out.
> 
> I made excellent cookies last night, so that's uplifting. Lol.  Plus, sleepy is going to change his legal name to Obe Wan Gynobe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Same as usual, doctor appointment today, job leads that may go nowhere, but all I need is one to work out.
> 
> I made excellent cookies last night, so that's uplifting. Lol.  Plus, sleepy is going to change his legal name to Obe Wan Gynobe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ROFLOL
Imma try doing that.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ROFLOL
> Imma try doing that.

Click to collapse



Video is required.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Video is required.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hi Jeremy. 

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Same as usual, doctor appointment today, job leads that may go nowhere, but all I need is one to work out.
> 
> I made excellent cookies last night, so that's uplifting. Lol.  Plus, sleepy is going to change his legal name to Obe Wan Gynobe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 16, 2013)

No! I marked OT as read by accident!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> No! I marked OT as read by accident!
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> No! I marked OT as read by accident!
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo²

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> No! I marked OT as read by accident!
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse






_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 17, 2013)

Life. Come back to this thread.
Hola everyone!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Good nite everyone... Or good morning afternoon whatever but enjoy it. 

@roof      I wish luck upon your wish 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 17, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Life. Come back to this thread.
> Hola everyone!

Click to collapse



god sent me here to make your wish come true.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Apex (Apr 17, 2013)

New MR1 Milestone ROM locked and downloaded, ready for da flashing... 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> New MR1 Milestone ROM locked and downloaded, ready for da flashing...
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



Hi

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey everyone


----------



## Apex (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Yo, 






deathnotice01 said:


> Hey everyone

Click to collapse



Aaaand, yo! 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> New MR1 Milestone ROM locked and downloaded, ready for da flashing...
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



As soon as I've got free time to give it full testing before use, I'm be putting AOKP JB MR1 Milestone 1 on my phone, too.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi ladies. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 17, 2013)

What up, skinny?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What up, skinny?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I love how you still have accidental @$$hole in your Sig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What up, skinny?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Not much man.   Glad to hear the positive news on your home front. :thumbup:

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 17, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I love how you still have accidental @$$hole in your Sig :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



It fits, lol. I never really intend to be, but sometimes I just am an asshole to someone.







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Not much man.   Glad to hear the positive news on your home front. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Thanks man! It gets better with two fairly likely job opportunities came across today. I've got an entry level shipper/receiver job basically given to me... unless when the owner of the company comes back from vacation in Italy he decides I'm too qualified and kicks me to the curb. I doubt that will happen, and I could start next week.

The other is a management position, which sounds very promising.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 17, 2013)

Morning

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Apr 17, 2013)

Ohai everyone...

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It fits, lol. I never really intend to be, but sometimes I just am an asshole to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the sound of that second one. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I like the sound of that second one.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Yeah. It's what I've done, am qualified for, and deserve. Just most employers are looking for far more than they used to.

Good news is, they both have full benefits in 3 months.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yeah. It's what I've done, am qualified for, and deserve. Just most employers are looking for far more than they used to.
> 
> Good news is, they both have full benefits in 3 months.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's how my company does it.  90 days, and you get the benefits.  I had a kid for $200, and Im getting my four top front teeth replaced next week for a pittance.  I love insurance.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's how my company does it.  90 days, and you get the benefits.  I had a kid for $200, and Im getting my four top front teeth replaced next week for a pittance.  I love insurance.

Click to collapse



Good to hear on the dentistry. Glad you found someone, as you'd mentioned it to me before.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good to hear on the dentistry. Glad you found someone, as you'd mentioned it to me before.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



11 years i've waited for this.  If you only knew what i go through to get through a day with such bad teeth.


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 11 years i've waited for this.  If you only knew what i go through to get through a day with such bad teeth.

Click to collapse



I do mate. I had bad teeth for a long time, till I was about 23. Got so scared by a butch dentist as a kid. All done now though, just need minor things done again. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 11 years i've waited for this.  If you only knew what i go through to get through a day with such bad teeth.

Click to collapse



Soon you'll be smiling wide in those famous mirror photos. Lol

I need to go back to the dentist myself, but don't want to hear the **** I'll get, since my dentist is my Father-in-law.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> I do mate. I had bad teeth for a long time, till I was about 23. Got so scared by a butch dentist as a kid. All done now though, just need minor things done again.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> Soon you'll be smiling wide in those famous mirror photos. Lol
> 
> I need to go back to the dentist myself, but don't want to hear the **** I'll get, since my dentist is my Father-in-law.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lolol....but, yeah, i'll probaly cry when i see myself in the mirror for the first time. Im contemplating  making a video of it.  you guys have no idea how much this will change my life.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It fits, lol. I never really intend to be, but sometimes I just am an asshole to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sounds awesome man!
seems things are turning over to the good side :good:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> sounds awesome man!
> seems things are turning over to the good side :good:

Click to collapse



Gtalk?




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Gtalk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is Google's chatting app. What about it? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> I think he means he wants to have a short chat with that gentleman over Google talk.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm about to call you Sherlock again. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 17, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> No, please don't confuse me with that mysterious 19th century English investigator, aka Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> This is Captain Obvious, at your service.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



DARE YE INSULT SHERLOCK!

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> god sent me here to make your wish come true..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Is your name Shenron?


----------



## Deadly (Apr 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is your name Shenron?

Click to collapse



no.. that was long back.. now I'm known as Deadly. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## _Variable (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello to all, whats goin on?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Is Google's chatting app. What about it?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Go undercover, undercover 




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Go undercover, undercover
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am :sly:

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> no.. that was long back.. now I'm known as Deadly.
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> I am :sly:
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Yet you don't know the difference between Avast PC and Avast Mobile




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Apr 17, 2013)

RCs can be really pissy sometimes. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40391184


_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Some RCs can be really pissy sometimes.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40391184
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




FTFY 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Apr 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fair enough. 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yet you don't know the difference between Avast PC and Avast Mobile
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, who cares. You understood ti anyway  
And you lot are trolls btw 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Meh, who cares. You understood ti anyway
> And you lot are trolls btw
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Yay spam!




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Meh, who cares. You understood ti anyway
> And you lot are trolls btw
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Who you calling a troll 







QuantumFoam said:


> Yay spam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:spam: 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who you calling a troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You, grumpy QF and there was one other... A.cid? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> no.. that was long back.. now I'm known as Lazy Deadly.
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> You, grumpy QF and there was one other... A.cid?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



A.cid was there. Grumpy QF wasn't :sly:




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> You, grumpy QF and there was one other... A.cid?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Says you, you troll. What have i done now? 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Says you, you troll. What have i done now?
> 
> _      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



Ah, what haven't you done.... 

On the bad news side. Heart foundation London to Brighton registration is closed... :/ Was hoping for that to be our (my mate and me) motivation to get more into cycling. There is still a night ride left though. Hmmm

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ah, what haven't you done....
> 
> On the bad news side. Heart foundation London to Brighton registration is closed... :/ Was hoping for that to be our (my mate and me) motivation to get more into cycling. There is still a night ride left though. Hmmm
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



That's a lovely 50 odd mile ride. Too lazy to get your registration in then 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 17, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> How did I insult Sherlock? I was just saying I'm not Sherlock Holmes, I am Captain Obvious.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



By equating Holmes to RDJ. :sly:







QuantumFoam said:


> A.cid was there. Grumpy QF wasn't :sly:
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Don't cha mean Grumpy Queefy? :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ah, what haven't you done....
> 
> On the bad news side. Heart foundation London to Brighton registration is closed... :/ Was hoping for that to be our (my mate and me) motivation to get more into cycling. There is still a night ride left though. Hmmm
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



That's how I am. If I know I have a long ride coming up I spend way more time on my road bike getting ready. So far this year I've been lazy though 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's a lovely 50 odd mile ride. Too lazy to get your registration in then
> 
> _      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



I haven't done a daytime rode like that, let alone night. Not sure if I'd enjoy it. Probably would though, read some people saying it's good fun. 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's how I am. If I know I have a long ride coming up I spend way more time on my road bike getting ready. So far this year I've been lazy though
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It would be my first ever ride like that Jeff. 2 months to get ready. Should be enough if I decide to go for it. Only night one available now, as I explained above. 


_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 17, 2013)

Borrrrrrrrrrringgggggg! 
Seriously.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Borrrrrrrrrrringgggggg!
> Seriously.

Click to collapse



BikeFagzzz 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 17, 2013)

April & May are the best months in the school year. 
So many study halls, so little homework, and so much games to play...
Oh, sup Sleepy?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Borrrrrrrrrrringgggggg!
> Seriously.

Click to collapse



Go play with your video games and hide from the sun the adults are talking 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> BikeFagzzz
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Go back to bed :banghead:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Go play with your video games and hide from the sun the adults are talking
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hardly play video games unless I'm at school on my kindle.  What I usually do is watch Tv, go outside, work on my of app, or work on one of my Java projects.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I hardly play video games unless I'm at school on my kindle.  What I usually do is watch Tv, go outside, work on my of app, or work on one of my Java projects.

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I hardly play video games unless I'm at school on my kindle.  What I usually do is watch Tv, go outside, work on my of app, or work on one of my Java projects.

Click to collapse



You're too young to be drinking coffee, son. 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> You're too young to be drinking coffee, son/young-lady/hermit/new-undiscovered-gender
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse





Second FTFY 


Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> You're too young to be drinking coffee, son.
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



Dad? 







QuantumFoam said:


> Second FTFY
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha, that was extremely funny.


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> grandfather?

Click to collapse




FTFY 
Sent From Sony Xperia P With Muffins


----------



## Deadly (Apr 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yet you don't know the difference between Avast PC and Avast Mobile
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



dafuq...! 
@Stinky.. 




percy_g2 said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



and proud of it

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> and proud of it
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



that was not your full description BTW


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

They caught the piece of trash Boston bomber 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 17, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> that was not your full description BTW

Click to collapse



And it seems i should say yours too


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> And it seems i should say yours too

Click to collapse



Lazy.  Read Bleach?
Edit: nm


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> And it seems i should say yours too

Click to collapse



i Didn't mentioned yours 
BTW ur's is bit more funny


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Hopefully getting a new job soon fellas 
Starting off at $12/h. Wish me luck.. I need this job. If I get it, my chances of getting custody of my daughter will be much higher since it's around my house. Only problem is that I'll have to cancel my plans to move to the mountains, but I at least still have the home. It'll stay a summer getaway for now. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hopefully getting a new job soon fellas
> Starting off at $12/h. Wish me luck.. I need this job. If I get it, my chances of getting custody of my daughter will be much higher since it's around my house. Only problem is that I'll have to cancel my plans to move to the mountains, but I at least still have the home. It'll stay a summer getaway for now.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



That's awesome Jared.
Team Skylar, assemble!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2021559

What a plonker... Last few pages. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> That's awesome Jared.
> Team Skylar, assemble!
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



 
I've got high hopes for this. I'm pretty confident I'll get the job. But if I don't, I have a backup plan 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hopefully getting a new job soon fellas
> Starting off at $12/h. Wish me luck.. I need this job. If I get it, my chances of getting custody of my daughter will be much higher since it's around my house. Only problem is that I'll have to cancel my plans to move to the mountains, but I at least still have the home. It'll stay a summer getaway for now.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Good luck brother :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey frat

Finally I did hit 1.5K thanks


```
<Textview
Forum:Post="Tapatalked"
Android:Device="st25i" >
/>
```


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I've got high hopes for this. I'm pretty confident I'll get the job. But if I don't, I have a backup plan
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



If the judge denies you this, promise me you'll stick a drum stick up his ass?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> If the judge denies you this, promise me you'll stick a drum stick up his ass?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Make it 2 and post a pic. It will go on the OT hall of fame :silly:

Sent from the big brick


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Make it 2 and post a pic. It will go on the OT hall of fame :silly:
> 
> Sent from the big brick

Click to collapse



OMG DEXTER QUOTED MY POST

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> OMG DEXTER QUOTED MY POST
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Dafuq is wrong with you?
Grow up 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dafuq is wrong with you?
> Grow up
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sowwy.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Make it 2 and post a pic. It will go on the OT hall of fame :silly:
> 
> Sent from the big brick

Click to collapse



Yeah two. So he can pull them apart. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yeah two. So he can pull them apart.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Is that Russian torture?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Is that Russian torture?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Nope. Part of the foreplay. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nope. Part of the foreplay.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Ahhh. 

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> If the judge denies you this, promise me you'll stick a drum stick up his ass?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Lol I will not be denied this. I've definitely got the upper hand. 






dexter93 said:


> Make it 2 and post a pic. It will go on the OT hall of fame :silly:
> 
> Sent from the big brick

Click to collapse




That definitely would be one for the books eh? 






undercover said:


> Yeah two. So he can pull them apart.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Uh.. Ouch? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol I will not be denied this. I've definitely got the upper hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously though, if for whatever reason you don't get this, I wish Skylar the best with "her"

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Seriously though, if for whatever reason you don't get this, I wish Skylar the best with "her"
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Ah, kids. Not too great with things they say, are they? Nvm, it'll come with experience. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Seriously though, if for whatever reason you don't get this, I wish Skylar the best with "her"
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Well I appreciate your thoughts, but trust me.. I've got this. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ah, kids. Not too great with things they say, are they? Nvm, it'll come with experience.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Wut







Axis_Drummer said:


> Well I appreciate your thoughts, but trust me.. I've got this.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yeah. You're a chilled guy. Ofc you got this.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Wut
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What you told him is not what he wants or needs to hear. 
Not at this stage. 
_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> What you told him is not what he wants or needs to hear.
> Not at this stage.
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



How so

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> How so
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Too long to explain. It'll come in time. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Too long to explain. It'll come in time.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



How long

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> How long
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



*facepalm*

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Why

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



You're just messing around right? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Can someone give me a hand for a triple facepalm please? Double is not enough. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Drop it.. will you?

@axis... all the best, man... i know it will work out  

@undercover.. ohai there..


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Drop it.. will you?
> 
> @axis... all the best, man... i know it will work out
> 
> @undercover.. ohai there..

Click to collapse



Thank ye Deadly. 
How are things with you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Drop it.. will you?
> 
> @axis... all the best, man... i know it will work out
> 
> @undercover.. ohai there..

Click to collapse



Ello zombie.  

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Can someone give me a hand for a triple facepalm please? Double is not enough.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Why







Deadly. said:


> Drop it.. will you?
> 
> @axis... all the best, man... i know it will work out
> 
> @undercover.. ohai there..

Click to collapse



Dropping things is bad for the thing that is being dropped because it hurts when they hit the ground.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Deadly (Apr 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thank ye Deadly.
> How are things with you?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well, i hurt my left leg when i jumped from 8ft compound.. so came to native.. and resting now.. you still travelling or came home? last i read you were travelling..

@tinky.. how are things going?

---------- Post added at 02:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 AM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Why
> 
> Dropping things is bad for the thing that is being dropped because it hurts when they hit the ground.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Seriously.. its reaching the **annoying** status.. so i said drop it.. its hard to explain. so you will understand when you get more experience or when you listen or hear to other people.. it comes gradually.. you cant learn things in a day.. let it go..


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Well, i hurt my left leg when i jumped from 8ft compound.. so came to native.. and resting now.. you still travelling or came home? last i read you were travelling..
> 
> @tinky.. how are things going?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cat. Rawr.

And, compound?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Deadly (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I cat. Rawr.
> 
> And, compound?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



fence.. its just a word "compound" used locally here...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Well, i hurt my left leg when i jumped from 8ft compound.. so came to native.. and resting now.. you still travelling or came home? last i read you were travelling..
> 
> @tinky.. how are things going?

Click to collapse



Ah that sucks. The hell did you jump for? 
And I'm home. I've had my daughter with me for a couple nights now, but I'm about to head up to Kentucky and start moving my things back down here in GA as soon as I know if I've got the job. I'm just trying to stay close to family and friends since I need someone to watch Skylar while I'm working.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly, I'm fine, thanks fella. Just busy busy. Yourself? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 17, 2013)

@tinky.. busy in a good way is nice..
 i'm trying to compile cm.. well, never tried before.. so just wanted to see how it works.. 

@axis.. nice.. good luck.. seems all our brothers are getting good times ahead.. i read jeremy and almost all who had trouble are getting good news 
hope the trend follows


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @tinky.. busy in a good way is nice..
> i'm trying to compile cm.. well, never tried before.. so just wanted to see how it works..
> 
> @axis.. nice.. good luck.. seems all our brothers are getting good times ahead.. i read jeremy and almost all who had trouble are getting good news
> hope the trend follows

Click to collapse



What specs you got?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Deadly (Apr 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> What specs you got?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



amd athlon 4200+ 64x2
ati 3850 512mb variant
2gb 800mhz ram
1.25 TB hard disk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 17, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> amd athlon 4200+ 64x2
> ati 3850 512mb variant
> 2gb 800mhz ram
> 1.25 TB hard disk

Click to collapse



Pretty sick. When I get my new PC, I'll be compiling AOSP and all that. I remember the days of developing my ROM... That was fun.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 18, 2013)

deadly. said:


> @tinky.. Busy in a good way is nice..
> I'm trying to compile cm.. Well, never tried before.. So just wanted to see how it works..
> 
> @axis.. Nice.. Good luck.. Seems all our brothers are getting good times ahead.. I read jeremy and almost all who had trouble are getting good news
> hope the trend follows :d

Click to collapse



y u jump from tall things?

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------

hey look gaise,
i gots me office a shiny new iMAC






i still find my laptop more comfortable to use


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey look gaise,
> i gots me office a shiny new iMAC
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sup jefferoo?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> sup jefferoo?

Click to collapse



Nothing much just watching me some Duck Dynasty how bout u?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 18, 2013)

Sup everyone

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Sup everyone
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



*waves*

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2013)

So this is where you guys hang out. 

Sent from your mom.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So this is where you guys hang out.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Shhhhhh its a secret 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 18, 2013)

Sent from your mom.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nothing much just watching me some Duck Dynasty how bout u?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



just bored to death..... 



SpiritFyre said:


> Sup everyone
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



hi 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So this is where you guys hang out.
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



don't tell anyone or we'll stop sending you bribe money


----------



## Deadly (Apr 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> y u jump from tall things?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looks good. But apple :sly:

I was in a pinch.. so .

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

Silly homesick deadly in an attempt to free himself hurt his ankle jumping off a 8-foot wall.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 18, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> looks good. But apple :sly:
> 
> I was in a pinch.. so .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, now i know linux apple,
hooray, the unix commands work



roofrider said:


> Silly homesick deadly in an attempt to free himself hurt his ankle jumping off a 8-foot wall.

Click to collapse



he probably had lucid dreams about being suparman


----------



## Deadly (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Silly homesick deadly in an attempt to free himself hurt his ankle jumping off a 8-foot wall.

Click to collapse



I would be the last person on earth to get home sick

But that doesn't mean I don't love my home/parents.. its just I never miss home because my brain acts like it has switches.. I think of home only when I talk in phone.. 




deathnotice01 said:


> well, now i know linux apple,
> hooray, the unix commands work
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would never have dreams of wearing underwear over my pants

FTFY
I have jumped such heights before.. it was just.. little misjudgment and the landing surface was bit uneven.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I would be the last person on earth to get home sick
> 
> But that doesn't mean I don't love my home/parents.. its just I never miss home because my brain acts like it has switches.. I think of home only when I talk in phone..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Next time lower yourself to this hang and drop. Reduces chances of injury and is way moar cool.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Next time lower yourself to this hang and drop. Reduces chances of injury and is way moar cool.

Click to collapse



IKR? 

I'm quite good with such stuff... as I said.. its just.. I misread the height in little hurry.. 
Otherwise with my 6ft body.. it would have been a 3 ft drop.. 
____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 18, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> IKR?
> 
> I'm quite good with such stuff... as I said.. its just.. I misread the height in little hurry..
> Otherwise with my 6ft body.. it would have been a 3 ft drop..
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeetalk




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, i hate these morning shifts. I've only had 3 1/2 hours sleep. 


Morning frat 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## _Variable (Apr 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> They caught the piece of trash Boston bomber
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who? The Saudi guy?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Apex (Apr 18, 2013)

Attention: 

Gadgetroid and Technosavie have both successfully completed their Pledge period. Please choose a ToT and PM me when ready for uploading. 

Carry on... 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## Apex (Apr 18, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Who? The Saudi guy?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/18/b...s-false-reports-of-a-bombing-arrest.html?_r=0

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

Morning apex, how's you stranger? 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## Apex (Apr 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning apex, how's you stranger?
> 
> _      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



G'morning, sleepless Juggernaut! I'm well, and you? 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> G'morning, sleepless Juggernaut! I'm well, and you?
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



Tired but not bad

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## Apex (Apr 18, 2013)

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 18, 2013)

Tapatalk is so buggy a bug.


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 18, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I have jumped such heights before.. it was just.. little misjudgment and the landing surface was bit uneven..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



You are an expert in jumping walls eh
I know what you do at night now :sly:


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 18, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> I would be the last person on earth to get home sick
> 
> But that doesn't mean I don't love my home/parents.. its just I never miss home because my brain acts like it has switches.. I think of home only when I talk in phone..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



8 foot wall? Did you try doing a triple front flip or something?


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello peeps!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 18, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hello peeps!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Check pm



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Apr 18, 2013)

Catz attackz 




_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi @Apex @undercover @Deadly. @Sleepy! @jRi0T68t @Itchigo @QuantumFoam @jugg1es @Prawesome @TheSkinnyDrummer @DowntownJeffBrown @SammyDroidWiz


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hi @Apex @undercover @Deadly. @Sleepy! @jRi0T68t @Itchigo @QuantumFoam @jugg1es @Prawesome @TheSkinnyDrummer @DowntownJeffBrown @SammyDroidWiz

Click to collapse



Spamming inboxes, I see....
Sup roof?


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Catz attackz
> 
> View attachment 1892811
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



QUOTE LOTS OF PEOPLE, THEY ALL GET EMAILS 







QuantumFoam said:


> Check pm
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> You are an expert in jumping walls eh
> I know what you do at night now :sly:

Click to collapse











Tezlastorme said:


> Tapatalk is so buggy a bug.

Click to collapse











Apex said:


> View attachment 1892219
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> 8 foot wall? Did you try doing a triple front flip or something?

Click to collapse











gadgetroid said:


> Hello peeps!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> Hi @Apex @undercover @Deadly. @Sleepy! @jRi0T68t @Itchigo @QuantumFoam @jugg1es @Prawesome @TheSkinnyDrummer @DowntownJeffBrown @SammyDroidWiz

Click to collapse





_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Spamming inboxes, I see....
> Sup roof?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hehe, didn't work for some.
I'm fine  , xda seems to be really really...really slow. Don't tell me it's my internet. 
You cool?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Spamming inboxes, I see....
> Sup roof?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And why not 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And why not
> 
> _      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



Yea why not! Lets include  @undercover and  @FlyGurl too. 

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

And @conantroutman @M_T_M
And @Deadly. @Deadly. @Itchigo


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 18, 2013)

Any of you trolls abusing this feature will receive a short ban..not kidding neither!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yea why not! Lets include  @undercover and  @FlyGurl too.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like that idea  @conantroutman @M_T_M
And  @Deadly. @Deadly. @Itchigo

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Any of you trolls abusing this feature will receive a short ban..not kidding neither!!!

Click to collapse



You kidding right?


----------



## _Variable (Apr 18, 2013)

@deathnotice01 @cascabel c'mon! Post something!

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Any of you trolls abusing this feature will receive a short ban..not kidding neither!!!

Click to collapse



Awww,just a little fun on a boring day, besides all these emails means everyone around you thinks your popular 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You kidding right?

Click to collapse



Nope...


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...

Click to collapse



Okay


----------



## Apex (Apr 18, 2013)

My email notifications have been turned off since June of last year. 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You kidding right?

Click to collapse



No he's not.

Mention spamming works like this;
Do it and be banned for an hour.
Do it again and be banned for two.
Do it again and be banned for four.
You get the idea.

No joking around, no trolololol.
DO NOT DO IT, I AM NOT IN THE MOOD!


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> My email notifications have been turned off since June of last year.
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



Your no fun 







M_T_M said:


> Nope...

Click to collapse



Spoilsport 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## _Variable (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah guys we should just mention regular members, dont mention mods.

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> No he's not.
> 
> Mention spamming works like this;
> Do it and be banned for an hour.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not spamming. I'm only quoting you now.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol my inbox

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## prototype7 (Apr 18, 2013)

What's all this about email spamming? I never got one, nobody loves me 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> What's all this about email spamming? I never got one, nobody loves me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Late as usual 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## prototype7 (Apr 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Late as usual
> 
> _      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



And that's turned off. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...

Click to collapse











conantroutman said:


> No he's not.
> 
> Mention spamming works like this;
> Do it and be banned for an hour.
> ...

Click to collapse



Must. Resist. Temptation.


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 18, 2013)

Pissed mods are pissed


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

I want to do this on one more mod. Should i or should i not?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I want to do this on one more mod. Should i or should i not?

Click to collapse



Doooooooo eeettttttttttttt nnnaaaaaooooooooo!!!! 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Doooooooo eeettttttttttttt nnnaaaaaooooooooo!!!!
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, who's the grumpiest mod around??
Pulsar? zelendel? I don't know either of them, so trolling them might mean a 'short ban' to me


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, who's the grumpiest mod around??
> Pulsar? zelendel? I don't know either of them, so trolling them might mean a 'short ban' to me

Click to collapse



Oh, those two are really easy going. They don't take trolls too heavily. They actually enjoy it.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, those two are really easy going. They don't take trolls too heavily. They actually enjoy it.

Click to collapse



 Nice try.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Nice try.

Click to collapse



But they are.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But they are.

Click to collapse




You're losing your touch. Oh wait, you never had it to start with.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You're losing your touch. Oh wait, you never had it to start with.

Click to collapse



I'm just tired. And mad. And tired.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm just tired. And mad. And tired.

Click to collapse



Oh yea and mad

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 18, 2013)

what's going on? why is ctm and mtm here? 
did you guys break any rules again? 
and what's this new feature?

been living under a rock. sorry. 

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what's going on? why is ctm and mtm here?
> did you guys break any rules again?
> and what's this new feature?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fear not brother. Those puny mods can't touch us.

/runs like mad!!


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what's going on? why is ctm and mtm here?
> did you guys break any rules again?
> and what's this new feature?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not ask them, quote a post so they see it and ask

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## cascabel (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Fear not brother. Those puny mods can't touch us.
> 
> /runs like mad!!

Click to collapse



lol. good point. 







jugg1es said:


> Why not ask them, quote a post so they see it and ask
> 
> _      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



like this?  

Sent from my rooted tomato using tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol. CTM has called me and cjb idiots. This new toy is sure to get them tired. Very useful thing as long as it doesn't get abused. 
@conantroutman just remembered btw, you got that Kitsound speaker yet? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## cascabel (Apr 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol. CTM has called me and cjb idiots. This new toy is sure to get them tired. Very useful thing as long as it doesn't get abused.
> @conantroutman just remembered btw, you got that Kitsound speaker yet?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



this is ot. everything is abused here. until the ban hammer hits. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are an expert in jumping walls eh
> I know what you do at night now :sly:

Click to collapse



and what's that



Ichigo said:


> 8 foot wall? Did you try doing a triple front flip or something?

Click to collapse



lol.. no.. normal jump.. 



QuantumFoam said:


> Check pm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I kni what's that about 



jugg1es said:


> QUOTE LOTS OF PEOPLE, THEY ALL GET EMAILS
> _      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



its not on by default.. so I didn't get any.. 



roofrider said:


> Hehe, didn't work for some.
> I'm fine  , xda seems to be really really...really slow. Don't tell me it's my internet.
> You cool?

Click to collapse



actually it did :banghead:



roofrider said:


> You kidding right?

Click to collapse



roofie got scared 



cascabel said:


> what's going on? why is ctm and mtm here?
> did you guys break any rules again?
> and what's this new feature?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 because of this  @cascabel

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2013)

cascabel said:


> this is ot. everything is abused here. until the ban hammer hits.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I demand more ban hammer!
(On you guys  )

Sup frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 18, 2013)

@roofrider.. you should see thread title before posting.. 

Lmao..
View attachment 1893324

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

Shame on us!! We didn't tag @Archer. Dammit!! 
Infract me @Archer.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 18, 2013)

Sup BD




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Deadly (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Shame on us!! We didn't tag  @Archer. Dammit!!
> Infract me  @Archer.

Click to collapse



I was about to do that..  @Archer.. he even had an alone moment in feedback thread. 

Yo @QuantumFoam

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## roofrider (Apr 18, 2013)

Night   @frat. I'm off.

Oh God! Looks like i just unintentionally invited someone here.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 18, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup BD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup QF?


----------



## undercover (Apr 18, 2013)

Muffins! Check out my sig! 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_ How do you like my sig @jugg1es?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Night   @frat. I'm off.
> 
> Oh God! Looks like i just unintentionally invited someone here.

Click to collapse



Who is frat?


----------



## Deadly (Apr 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Muffins! Check out my sig!
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_ How do you like my sig @jugg1es?

Click to collapse



app sig  or xda sig?? O.O

i see app sig has an addition.. which looks good


----------



## undercover (Apr 18, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> app sig  or xda sig?? O.O
> 
> i see app sig has an addition.. which looks good

Click to collapse



I'll change back. It's fun for a few times, but not more. Hope we can all grow up soon enough and use that great feature sensibly. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_ How do you like my sig @jugg1es?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 18, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup QF?

Click to collapse



Eh. Need a vacation




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'll change back. It's fun for a few times, but not more. Hope we can all grow up soon enough and use that great feature sensibly.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_ How do you like my sig @jugg1es?

Click to collapse



Well aren't you the funny one 
is this getting back at me for pointing out your spelling mistake in your help thread sigs to Dex? 






QuantumFoam said:


> Eh. Need a vacation
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Evening 

_      “As usual, there is a great woman behind every idiot.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol. CTM has called me and cjb idiots. This new toy is sure to get them tired. Very useful thing as long as it doesn't get abused.
> @conantroutman just remembered btw, you got that Kitsound speaker yet?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I actually went for the other ridiculously cheap one simply because its moar square and I like square things.


----------



## K.A. (Apr 18, 2013)

Wat? New feature?!


----------



## undercover (Apr 18, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> I actually went for the other ridiculously cheap one simply because its moar square and I like square things.

Click to collapse



Ah well. I bet you've missed out. 
That thing is absolutely brilliant. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Great pic 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

My cat, this morning. I'm in it, too, lol.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 19, 2013)

@deathnotice01 you're an arse 

why thank you self


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> @deathnotice01 you're an arse
> 
> why thank you self

Click to collapse



QFT. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> @deathnotice01 you're an arse
> 
> why thank you self

Click to collapse








Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> QFT.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



yo J 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i'm having a fairly honest conversation with myself, thank you very much


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

Hate on that. It scratched my phone screen. 


_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 19, 2013)

is it suddenly frat & cat day?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

I started it, yes!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I started it, yes!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



:good:



Wolf Pup said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



hi pup,

i have sad sad news,

it's cat fraturday,

try not to kill any cats this time around


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yo J
> 
> 
> 
> i'm having a fairly honest conversation with myself, thank you very much

Click to collapse



Haha

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> :good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh he's knows better. Right pup 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dogs have one weapon, cats have 5, and greater agility. I will admit, though, that through many years of competitive tournament paintball, I discovered my inner beast is a wolf.  I'm a pack animal.






*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2013)

@jRi0T68 I found this for you. Though, I don't find you to be an Asshole, maybe this duck just has his facts all wrong... 



_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol. Nice!

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. Nice!
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Perhaps I'm also an (*ahem*) Asshole! 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Perhaps I'm also an (*ahem*) Asshole!
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



Perhaps? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Perhaps?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Perhaps is right. 



_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Perhaps is right.
> 
> View attachment 1894370
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



Lol. It is morning here. Hitting the bed in a few hours. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2013)

Umm... yeah. 




_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2013)

@Ichigo: When you get older, much older, you may use this. 



_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

^^^ ROFL.

It's not every day a girl gets sexually harassed by a Pokemon character.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 19, 2013)

^^^^ ROFLMFAO WTF did I just see!? :laugh:

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

@Apex I have this awesome picture of you in which you have bogey dripping down your nostrils...


----------



## _Variable (Apr 19, 2013)

@gadgetroid what the?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Perhaps I'm also an (*ahem*) Asshole!
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 19, 2013)

^^^ This fellow is totally wasting server space!

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> @gadgetroid what the?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



 I know, I know...


----------



## _Variable (Apr 19, 2013)

@gadgetroid @TheSkinnyDrummer lol

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 19, 2013)

Did the Pup pledge BTW? Damn! I've been disconnected with this thread for over two weeks!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> @gadgetroid @TheSkinnyDrummer lol
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



You're wasting your fking time.  I disabled any and all notifications when i signed up.  Noob.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're wasting your fking time.  I disabled any and all notifications when i signed up.  Noob.

Click to collapse



maybe she never tried to notify you.. she was just addressing you?  
@gadgetroid..yup.. puppy is muffin puppy now.. and btw.. you are all over psychogame's thread lol!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 19, 2013)

wonder who gets banned by summoning mods,

who could resist such temptations?

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------

oh god,
1 week and 5 days to go before i finally have my n7,


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> wonder who gets banned by summoning mods,
> 
> who could resist such temptations?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY :evil:

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> wonder who gets banned by summoning mods,
> 
> who could resist such temptations?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still here. :cyclops:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> FTFY :evil:
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



you can't brick a nexus  



roofrider said:


> I'm still here. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



hi ceiling


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

There's always a way

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you can't brick a nexus
> 
> 
> 
> hi ceiling

Click to collapse



You can. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> You can.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



unless you have a poo brain or things fk up real bad or God hates you so much he bricks your device


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> unless you have a poo brain or things fk up real bad or God hates you so much he bricks your device

Click to collapse



Still. Means you can brick it. You lose this argument. Kthnxbye 



_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm still here. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



So am I 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40456346

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40456346
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Level 9999 trolling. You WIN! 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40456346
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lmao!! @undercover nope trolling level Russian.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lmao!! @undercover nope trolling level Russian.

Click to collapse



In Mother Russia, Internet trolls you.... 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

Nah, congrats on the impending [ strike]doom[/ strike] Nexus. I'm sure it'll be a relief to not be limited by an older device.

I've often wished I had a reason for a tablet, but I doubt I'd ever bring it with me.

Edit: I think I also must acknowledge I've just about guaranteed I'll brick my phone soon through no fault of my own. Karma is a *****.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nah, congrats on the impending [ strike] doom [/ strike] Nexus. I'm sure it'll be a relief to not be limited by an older device.
> 
> I've often wished I had a reason for a tablet, but I doubt I'd ever bring it with me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i already have a more-than-basic phone for calling/text/music but i need something for entertainment, gaming, web-browsing, e-reading, and i need it to be super-portable and light which brought me to the idea of n7 (well hoping to get the 3G version)

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Nah, congrats on the impending [ strike]doom[/ strike]
> 
> Edit: I think I also must acknowledge I've just about guaranteed I'll brick my phone soon through no fault of my own. Karma is a *****.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nah,
i think you're the careful type of dude who knows what he's doing (well, most of the time )

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Nah, congrats on the impending [ strike]doom[/ strike]
> 
> Edit: I think I also must acknowledge I've just about guaranteed I'll brick my phone soon through no fault of my own. Karma is a *****.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nah,
i think you're the careful type of dude who knows what he's doing (well, most of the time )


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

I know, but I thought I recalled you saying it was difficult/very expensive to get the most current devices over there.

Something like an N7 with full support sounds like a dream by comparison. That or I'm a dolt and am getting your device confused with someone else's.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know, but I thought I recalled you saying it was difficult/very expensive to get the most current devices over there.
> 
> Something like an N7 with full support sounds like a dream by comparison. That or I'm a dolt and am getting your device confused with someone else's.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not really, i priced check on the US prices and it is about an average of $50-120 more (well taxes count too)
the n7 (3G + 32gb) is $395 (cheapest mall price)

we don't even have an official support from N4 and N10 they available only in the grey market,
i think it's just the nexus line we're having little or no supply with.

we have the same release dates for Samsung, HTC (a week late or so), and Apple (also a a week late or so)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

Meh, I blame my son for my ailing brain.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

Just re-read my guide's OP, and had completely forgotten I still have quasi's awesome quote still at the bottom, for no related reason.

Still, his advice is hard to argue against.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Meh, I blame my son for my ailing brain.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



That quote is epic 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> :good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't kill cats..







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aye

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Umm... yeah.
> 
> View attachment 1894405
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



This^^^

Apex & jriot  My fiance says I'm I'm ass*ole too. She tells me that all the time 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> I don't kill cats..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's my pup!!! :thumbup:

*Gives pup an Internet's*

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2013)

Yo! Morning frat! Happy Friday!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This^^^
> 
> Apex & jriot  My fiance says I'm I'm ass*ole too. She tells me that all the time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Oh, I found a portal near where I live. My dad said on the way home I can hack it.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks. Oh, I found a portal near where I live. My dad said on the way home I can hack it.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Ingress portal? Where?


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll be away for a few days guys, see y'all next week. Miss me will ya?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'll be away for a few days guys, see y'all next week. Miss me will ya?

Click to collapse



Nope 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'll be away for a few days guys, see y'all next week. Miss me will ya?

Click to collapse



Nope. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

@undercover @jugg1es screw you guys!


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @undercover @jugg1es screw you guys!

Click to collapse



Wasssssup 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Wasssssup
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



Hard dicks and airplanes.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo! Morning frat! Happy Friday!

Click to collapse



It's Friday! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's my birthday!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Did you getz pm from xda?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Did you getz pm from xda?

Click to collapse



That's how I came to know. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

@Sleepy!





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's Friday!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



:screwy::sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @Sleepy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, Jeff :beer:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 19, 2013)

Why did I not get pm on my last birthday :sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Thanks, Jeff :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Happy birthday doc. :beer::beer::beer:

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Why did I not get pm on my last birthday :sly:

Click to collapse



You put up a fake birthday? :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Sleepy!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You put up a fake birthday? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Why would I do that  not even sure I put birth date. Was it required?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hard dicks and airplanes.

Click to collapse








_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2013)

WASHINGTON—Calling the last four days of American life just...I mean, talk about a goddamned punch in the gut, citizens across the nation confirmed today that, Jesus, this week.

This ****ing week, sources added.

Christ.

“Seriously, can we wrap this up already?” Maryland resident James Alderman told reporters, echoing the thoughts of all 311 million Americans, who have just about reached their weekly goddamned quota for carnage, misery, confusion, heartbreak, and rage. “Because, you know, I’m pretty sure we’ve all had our hearts ripped out of our chests and stomped on enough times for one seven-day period, thank you very much.”

“Man oh man,” Alderman added, shaking his head. “Can you believe this? Can you honestly believe the kind of piece-of-**** week we’re having here?”

According to a new poll by the Pew Research Center, when reached for comment on this week, 93 percent of Americans responded “Okay, enough’s enough here, you have seriously got to be kidding me with this week,” with 84 percent saying “Is it Sunday yet? What? How in the hell are we only at Thursday? What the hell is going on?” and 100 percent of Americans responding “No, no, go ahead, just pile some more horrific **** on this hellish ****show of a week. Have at it.”

Following what could only be described by witnesses as the goddamned week to end all soul-crushing weeks, sources all across the nation reported that, sorry, is all this **** really happening at once? Because if all this **** is really happening at once, multiple reports verified, then this might actually be, honest to God, one of the worst weeks of all time.

No joke, added anyone with a set of working eyes and ears. Of all time.

“Maybe next time we have a week, they can try not to pack it completely to the ****ing brim with explosions, mutilations, death, manhunts, lies, weeping, and the utter uselessness of our political system,” said basically every person in America who isn’t comatose or a complete sociopath. “You know, maybe try to spread some of that total misery across the other 51 weeks in the year. Just a thought.”

“Gotta hand it to this week, though,” added the entire American populace, laughing and crying at the same time. “It’s a mother****er.”

At press time, sources confirmed that, you know what? Forget this week. 2013 as a whole can pretty much go straight to hell where it belongs.

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> WASHINGTON—Calling the last four days of American life just...I mean, talk about a goddamned punch in the gut, citizens across the nation confirmed today that, Jesus, this week.
> 
> This ****ing week, sources added.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



TL;DR? So what you say?


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqo1Ad6spkY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Standoff in Watertown, MA with marathon bombing suspects. Pretty frightening. 
BTW, this location is about 30 from my home 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 19, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqo1Ad6spkY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Standoff in Watertown, MA with marathon bombing suspects. Pretty frightening.
> BTW, this location is about 30 from my home
> ...

Click to collapse



30 what? Centimetres?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqo1Ad6spkY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Standoff in Watertown, MA with marathon bombing suspects. Pretty frightening.
> BTW, this location is about 30 from my home
> ...

Click to collapse



I was watching that on CNN...
you alright, bro?

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2013)

Sup frat

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Happy Birthday Sleepy!

Click to collapse








jugg1es said:


> Happy birthday doc. :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



Thanks, guys. :beer:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2013)

Goddamned Russians (brothers, one in hell already, younger one about to join)! 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Thanks, guys. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Oh yeah happy birthday


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

http://m.nbcbayarea.com/nbcbayarea/pm_117573/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=p9iphasO

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Goddamned Russians (brothers, one in hell already, younger one about to join)!
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



It's not the Russian that counts... But something else... 

Which I'll not say for the sake of political correctness. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Goddamned Russians (brothers, one in hell already, younger one about to join)!
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



+1

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's not the Russian that counts... But something else...
> 
> Which I'll not say for the sake of political correctness.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Careful. Stinky will hear ya




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's not the Russian that counts... But something else...
> 
> Which I'll not say for the sake of political correctness.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Agreed :thumbup: (I think  )

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 19, 2013)

Lolz hiys frat n muffins

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> 30 what? Centimetres?

Click to collapse



30 minutes. Also the one at large is a student at my local University! About 5-10 min from my home. He was reportedly seen there this week AFTER the bombings 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Careful. Stinky will hear ya
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You know what I meant. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Goddamned Russians (brothers, one in hell already, younger one about to join)!
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



What you too? 

Comment from Daily Mail. Chechny = Russia, are we going at war with Russia? 
Response. (something along the lines) You are so ignorant of the world outside of America. 

Chechnia and Russia is like UK and Afghanistan. (Simplified analogy but works) 


Seriously, this is annoying. People in Russia have been terrorised by Chechen rebels just as much as you guys in US of A by Taliban. School taken hostage, explosions in airport, other buildings etc. It just saddens me that ignorance makes you think that people that suffer from terrorism as much as you do are taken responsible for terrorist acts committed by people they are being associated with. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> What you too?
> 
> Comment from Daily Mail. Chechny = Russia, are we going at war with Russia?
> Response. (something along the lines) You are so ignorant of the world outside of America.
> ...

Click to collapse



More like China and Tibet... 

But I know what you mean. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Miranda's Big Sis (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> What you too?
> 
> Comment from Daily Mail. Chechny = Russia, are we going at war with Russia?
> Response. (something along the lines) You are so ignorant of the world outside of America.
> ...

Click to collapse



Are they ganging up on you?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

Miranda's Big Sis said:


> Are they ganging up on you?

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



Noooooo!! I was afraid i offended you.
Skinny pulled it on me a long time ago and i pulled it on you now.  That's all.


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> More like China and Tibet...
> 
> But I know what you mean.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Very true. 







Miranda's Big Sis said:


> Are they ganging up on you?

Click to collapse



Not really. I have said it before and will repeat it again, I think ignorance is what makes the world what it is now, ****hole. I absolutely hate ignorance on any level. 

Please don't think I'm upset because I'm Russian (I'm not, although my first language is Russian), it's because of the reasons I've stated above. And i expected a bit more knowledge and flexibility of mind from people I consider smart, educated and knowledgeable. I guess years long "isolation" (media, physical, educational) from the rest of the world is too hard to overcome and i don't blame you guys personally for a second. One advice, watch Russia Today now and again, it will broaden your horizon by a huge margin. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> What you too?
> 
> Comment from Daily Mail. Chechny = Russia, are we going at war with Russia?
> Response. (something along the lines) You are so ignorant of the world outside of America.
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't Russia and Chechnya go to war twice? Don't think they like each other and from what I know(which is not much) the two are very different. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not really. I have said it before and will repeat it again, I think ignorance is what makes the world what it is now, ****hole. I absolutely hate ignorance on any level.
> 
> .....
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



So in a nutshell you hate me. Ok.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

What just happened?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> So in a nutshell you hate me. Ok.

Click to collapse



No. I hate ignorance. And ignorance is something that is easy to overcome. Next time when you (generalising) park at shopping centre, don't take children parking spaces. Next time you read the news, seek another independent source on the matter. Next time someone is pushing you, stop and let him go, it could be some old lady which didn't even notice that she pushed you. 

As someone said long long time ago. If you want to change the world, start from yourself. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> What you too?
> 
> Comment from Daily Mail. Chechny = Russia, are we going at war with Russia?
> Response. (something along the lines) You are so ignorant of the world outside of America.
> ...

Click to collapse



Was going to comment here but lost my train of thought 







Miranda's Big Sis said:


> Are they ganging up on you?

Click to collapse




Hows you Amanda 






roofrider said:


> Noooooo!! I was afraid i offended you.
> Skinny pulled it on me a long time ago and i pulled it on you now.  That's all.

Click to collapse



Takes a lot to offend me 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. I hate ignorance. And ignorance is something that is easy to overcome. Next time when you (generalising) park at shopping centre, don't take children parking spaces. Next time you read the news, seek another independent source on the matter. Next time someone is pushing you, stop and let him go, it could be some old lady which didn't even notice that she pushed you.
> 
> As someone said long long time ago. If you want to change the world, start from yourself.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I know, i was just trying to lighten the mood. I might be ignorant at times thanks to my laziness  but trust me, i always try to be sensible. Think the quote is something like "Be the change you want to see in others"? Not sure.
@jugg1es


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I know, i was just trying to lighten the mood. I might be ignorant at times thanks to my laziness  but trust me, i always try to sensible. Think the quote is something like "Be the change you want to see in others"? Not sure.
> @jugg1es

Click to collapse



Nah, no worries. I like to rant now and again. Gotta vent once I  a while  

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2013)

What exactly happened in Washington DC the other day? Our senior class was kicked out of the city the other day because soemthing happened when they were speaking about gun rights.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What exactly happened in Washington DC the other day? Our senior class was kicked out of the city the other day because soemthing happened when they were speaking about gun rights.

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Not sure if trolling :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



I'm not.  I'm not talking about the Boston Bombing .


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm not.  I'm not talking about the Boston Bombing .

Click to collapse



Maybe cause of the senator and Obama getting letters with ricin???

@undercover brother    

 I love u man 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Maybe cause of the senator and Obama getting letters with ricin???
> 
> @undercover brother
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@DowntownJeffBrown
Love you too 
*full on homo*

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm not.  I'm not talking about the Boston Bombing .

Click to collapse



They probably put DC on high alert...

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Love you too
> *full on homo*
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



 wait....:what:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> wait....:what:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



C'mon, you gotta try all in life. How about long distance same sex relationship? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> C'mon, you gotta try all in life. How about long distance same sex relationship?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Lets make love peoples! Dejavu?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown
> Love you too
> *full on homo*
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



No I love him!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

Ooooooooh, love triangle! 

Roofie, lets do it! Hippie ftw! 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ooooooooh, love triangle!
> 
> Roofie, lets do it! Hippie ftw!
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Love Triangle FTW!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> What you too?
> 
> Comment from Daily Mail. Chechny = Russia, are we going at war with Russia?
> Response. (something along the lines) You are so ignorant of the world outside of America.
> ...

Click to collapse



My comment was in direct reference (despite the 'being in parentheses part') to the two brothers, not Russia, Russians, or otherwise. Keep up, son! 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> My comment was in direct reference (despite the 'being in parentheses part') to the two brothers, not Russia, Russians, or otherwise. Keep up, son!
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



What's going on?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> What's going on?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



America is at war against Russia.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> C'mon, you gotta try all in life. How about long distance same sex relationship?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse









Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol, @undercover gotta go, later maybe..early start tomo.
Make love with wolf instead.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> No I love him!
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Down pup down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Down pup down
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 19, 2013)

Speaking of ignorance, check out this tweet by a Arkansas state representative early this morning! What a jackass!

I wonder how many Boston liberals spent the night cowering in their homes wishing they had an AR-15 with a hi-capacity magazine? #2A

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Speaking of ignorance, check out this tweet by a Arkansas state representative early this morning! What a jackass!
> 
> I wonder how many Boston liberals spent the night cowering in their homes wishing they had an AR-15 with a hi-capacity magazine? #2A
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Yeah, because everyone knows assault rifles can defend against explosives. 

_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## cascabel (Apr 19, 2013)

wtf is going on in here? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




Apex said:


> Yeah, because everyone knows assault rifles can defend against explosives.
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



they don't?  damn it.. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Apex (Apr 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> wtf is going on in here?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Dragons, dragons everywhere! 



_"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_


----------



## cascabel (Apr 19, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dragons, dragons everywhere!
> 
> View attachment 1895601
> 
> _"Laughter is the best medicine, except for treating diarrhea."_

Click to collapse



lmao. what are you sniffing now? give me some. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. what are you sniffing now? give me some.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Bath salts 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bath salts
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stlas htab most likely.


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

Did you konw taht one can sitll raed txet ealsiy as lnog as fsrit and lsat lteters are the smae? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Did you konw taht one can sitll raed txet ealsiy as lnog as fsrit and lsat lteters are the smae?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



rlaley?


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> rlaley?

Click to collapse



Idened

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Did you konw taht one can sitll raed txet ealsiy as lnog as fsrit and lsat lteters are the smae?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



 Everybody knows that. Or at least, I thought everybody knows that.


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Everybody knows that. Or at least, I thought everybody knows that.

Click to collapse



You know what they say about assumption, right? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> You know what they say about assumption, right?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



you are making one atm 

#seewhatididthere


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> You know what they say about assumption, right?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



It's the epitome of man?


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you are making one atm
> 
> #seewhatididthere

Click to collapse



No, that was a question. 

You were close to delivering a "good one". Still failed. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

Epic accessory is epic http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B3...aining seat&qid=1366340340&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Epic accessory is epic http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B3...aining seat&qid=1366340340&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



the sad thing is it's out of stock. lol.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> No, that was a question.
> 
> You were close to delivering a "good one". Still failed.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Yo Russkie!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> the sad thing is it's out of stock. lol.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I know right lol

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Epic accessory is epic http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B3...aining seat&qid=1366340340&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And when the toddler is older, he can use this:







Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> the sad thing is it's out of stock. lol.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



 Were you trying to order one? Cas needs a little additional training?

Got back from getting a pre-employment physical. Told my wife they made me turn my head and cough. Her response: "you should have asked to see his penis to keep it fair." Wtf?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Were you trying to order one? Cas needs a little additional training?
> 
> Got back from getting a pre-employment physical. Told my wife they made me turn my head and cough. Her response: "you should have asked to see his penis to keep it fair." Wtf?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL! The stories you tell about your wife are hilarious.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

She's a weird girl. It's why I love her.  You guys haven't even begun to hear about the sleep talking, walking, cooking, etc. that she's done.

Edit: Since I'm feeling jovial, I'll throw you a bone:
Last year she dreamed she was a gorilla at a 4th of July party, who was diving into the pool. This resulted in minor injury to her right hand, as she had stood up on the edge of the bathtub and tried to dive into the bathroom sink.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> She's a weird girl. It's why I love her.  You guys haven't even begun to hear about the sleep talking, walking, cooking, etc. that she's done.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ahhh cooking? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> She's a weird girl. It's why I love her.  You guys haven't even begun to hear about the sleep talking, walking, cooking, etc. that she's done.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I prefer the weird over the sane lol.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> And when the toddler is older, he can use this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha is a crapple 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Ahhh cooking?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Yes. See edit, though.  I have audio recording of the cooking night. It began with me being tired of the sleep talk, sleeping on the couch, being woken up by her screaming "It's too hot in here, Easter Bunny!" This started around 10:30 pm, and was still going on in different forms until I left for work at 6:30 am.

She's highly sedated at night just to get to sleep, so periodically, her sleep talk/activity is intense and hilarious.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yes. See edit, though.  I have audio recording of the cooking night. It began with me being tired of the sleep talk, sleeping on the couch, being woken up by her screaming "It's too hot in here, Easter Bunny!" This started around 10:30 pm, and was still going on in different forms until I left for work at 6:30 am.
> 
> She's highly sedated at night just to get to sleep, so periodically, her sleep talk/activity is intense and hilarious.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2013)

Get to work 6 hours tomorrow.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Get to work 6 hours tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Nice. Perhaps you can start saving for a new rig? Or did you get the laptop off your brother?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey frat


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey frat

Click to collapse



Some whales had asked me if I've seen you.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, if it isn't everyone's favorite crustacean. How it is?

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Some whales had asked me if I've seen you.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



What language did they speak?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What language did they speak?

Click to collapse



Welsh. All whales speak Welsh.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Welsh. All whales speak Welsh.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hey Mr Obvious

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mr? I'm not always obvious, but when I am, it's Lord Obvious.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Mr? I'm not always obvious, but when I am, it's Lord Obvious.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I apologise, Lord Asshole aka Jeremy

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I apologise, Lord Asshole aka Jeremy
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Rofl you prick. 

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

Well, it's official. Monday I start an entry level, possibly only short term job, though it could also lead to benefits in 3 months. That all depends on how the owner feels about me being over-qualified.

Still hoping to hear back on a supervisor/manager job, though.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl you prick.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



Well done man! Turning your head and coughing was worth it! And your wife was right!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl you prick.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 19, 2013)

Good to hear JR. Good luck with the manager one. 
I've got one week (2 shifts) left at current job. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow...


----------



## Deadly (Apr 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl you prick.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome. Now my wife is stressed out and ****ting all over me for not being able to advocate for her medical needs next week because I'm working. I know it's just her worries talking, but still...

/wrists

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 20, 2013)

Collision Detection. So much fun. 
At least I've been taking Geography this year.


----------



## boborone (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you are making one atm
> 
> #seewhatididthere

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> It's the epitome of man?

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> No, that was a question.
> 
> You were close to delivering a "good one". Still failed.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Epic accessory is epic http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B3...aining seat&qid=1366340340&ref_=sr_1_6&sr=8-6
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> the sad thing is it's out of stock. lol.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> Yo Russkie!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know right lol
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Were you trying to order one? Cas needs a little additional training?
> 
> Got back from getting a pre-employment physical. Told my wife they made me turn my head and cough. Her response: "you should have asked to see his penis to keep it fair." Wtf?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> She's a weird girl. It's why I love her.  You guys haven't even begun to hear about the sleep talking, walking, cooking, etc. that she's done.
> 
> Edit: Since I'm feeling jovial, I'll throw you a bone:
> Last year she dreamed she was a gorilla at a 4th of July party, who was diving into the pool. This resulted in minor injury to her right hand, as she had stood up on the edge of the bathtub and tried to dive into the bathroom sink.
> ...

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> Ahhh cooking?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha is a crapple
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Yes. See edit, though.  I have audio recording of the cooking night. It began with me being tired of the sleep talk, sleeping on the couch, being woken up by her screaming "It's too hot in here, Easter Bunny!" This started around 10:30 pm, and was still going on in different forms until I left for work at 6:30 am.
> 
> She's highly sedated at night just to get to sleep, so periodically, her sleep talk/activity is intense and hilarious.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> Get to work 6 hours tomorrow.

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> Hey frat

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Well, if it isn't everyone's favorite crustacean. How it is?
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> What language did they speak?

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Welsh. All whales speak Welsh.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Mr? I'm not always obvious, but when I am, it's Lord Obvious.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl you prick.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> Good to hear JR. Good luck with the manager one.
> I've got one week (2 shifts) left at current job.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> Wow...

Click to collapse











Deadly. said:


>

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Awesome. Now my wife is stressed out and ****ting all over me for not being able to advocate for her medical needs next week because I'm working. I know it's just her worries talking, but still...
> 
> /wrists
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> Collision Detection. So much fun.
> At least I've been taking Geography this year.

Click to collapse



Just giving you all an email

:beer:

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 20, 2013)

boborone said:


> Just giving you all an email
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Now...that's trolling!!1111!!!!!!1!1

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nope. My quote notification is turned off.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## boborone (Apr 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Now...that's trolling!!1111!!!!!!1!1
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Too easy to resist.

Change multipass for multiquote






Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

@jRi0T68

Testing

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

@jRi0T68

Testing

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

@jRi0T68

Testing

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

Wth. That was weird.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Now...that's trolling!!1111!!!!!!1!1
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse




Trolling? 
my :tank: has blown your house up

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Now...that's trolling!!1111!!!!!!1!1
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse





my :tank: has blown your house up

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Now...that's trolling!!1111!!!!!!1!1
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse





my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## boborone (Apr 20, 2013)

Wth. That was weird.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Now...that's trolling!!1111!!!!!!1!1
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse





my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Bobo...I had to come here, just to tell you--you da man.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> my :tank: has blown your house up

Click to collapse



No post? 







Android Pizza said:


> Bobo...I had to come here, just to tell you--you da man.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:sly:
Btw, anybody see veeman lately?


----------



## undercover (Apr 20, 2013)

Just finished reading World War Z. What a book.... 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Just giving you all an email
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Well, since ive got certain restrictions setup, i didn't get one 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Just giving you all an email
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Well, since ive got certain restrictions setup, i didn't get one 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Just giving you all an email
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Well, since ive got certain restrictions setup, i didn't get one 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Just giving you all an email
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Well, since ive got certain restrictions setup, i didn't get one 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## boborone (Apr 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> Just finished reading World War Z. What a book....
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember you saying something about not turning off notifications in the feedback thread.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey BOBO!!! You rang??? :beer:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey BOBO!!! You rang??? :beer:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha time to party. I'm just cracked open a Luke warm coke. Smoking a fat cigarette. 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## undercover (Apr 20, 2013)

boborone said:


> I remember you saying something about not turning off notifications in the feedback thread.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



I did not. I keep mention on and quotes, buy quotes only work if person quoting my post is in my friends list 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

boborone said:


> Haha time to party. I'm just cracked open a Luke warm coke. Smoking a fat cigarette.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Hear hear!! :beer:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 20, 2013)

Goodnight guys. Gotta wake up at 5:30AM for work.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Goodnight guys. Gotta wake up at 5:30AM for work.

Click to collapse



Do you work for an itching company called itch go?

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Goodnight guys. Gotta wake up at 5:30AM for work.

Click to collapse



Gnite *waves*

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Now...that's trolling!!1111!!!!!!1!1
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



fail troll you mean?



jRi0T68 said:


> Nope. My quote notification is turned off.
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



+1 lol.. people quote posts all the time.. I would never want notification for that.. so.. its off 
@boborone.. fail 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 20, 2013)

Phone logic: My battery is nearly finished so I think I'll flash the bright red LED so I can get attention and then drain myself of precious electric!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Phone logic: My battery is nearly finished so I think I'll flash the bright red LED so I can get attention and then drain myself of precious electric!
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Wolf Pup logic : Complains about battery life, uses a screw driver

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Wolf Pup logic
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



404: word combination not found. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> 404: word combination not found.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I think you mean oxymoron


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I think you mean oxymoron

Click to collapse



Same difference.   Right,? 

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey frat,

Had fun reading the last pages :]

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I think you mean oxymoron

Click to collapse



Puppymoron!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

So in the Katy Perry song, "Wide Awake", can anyone explain the meaning of these lyrics?  "I'm wide awake, not losing any sleep?"  WTF.  My seven year old daughter pointed that out to me.  Makes no sense.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So in the Katy Perry song, "Wide Awake", can anyone explain the meaning of these lyrics?  "I'm wide awake, not losing any sleep?"  WTF.  My seven year old daughter pointed that out to me.  Makes no sense.

Click to collapse



Skinnymoron!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Skinnymoron!!!

Click to collapse



Why u calling me a moron?  I dint write those sht lyrics.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why u calling me a moron?  I dint write those sht lyrics.

Click to collapse



I'm just calling people morons...
Just for kicks. 

Umadbrah?

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm just calling people morons...
> Just for kicks.
> 
> Umadbrah?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sleepy Sleepy is sleepy. Go get some sleep and stop spewing nonsense brah 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sleepy Sleepy is sleepy. Go get some sleep and stop spewing nonsense brah
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Go away, outcast! 



Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Go away, outcast!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Well, if it's what the VP wants, it's what the VP will get. No more posts from me. Adios CHI, it was fun while it lasted.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well, if it's what the VP wants, it's what the VP will get. I shall never post here again. Adios CHI, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Drama queen. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Deadly (Apr 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well, if it's what the VP wants, it's what the VP will get. No more posts from me. Adios CHI, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, President's words has more weight then


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Well, President's words has more weight then

Click to collapse



How does my rank stack up?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How does my rank stack up?

Click to collapse



It doesn't 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It doesn't
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



Ah, I see your don't know my *real* rank in this thread.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ah, I see your don't know my *real* rank in this thread.

Click to collapse




It is obvious. No one knows your *real* anything, not even you


----------



## prototype7 (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So in the Katy Perry song, "Wide Awake", can anyone explain the meaning of these lyrics?  "I'm wide awake, not losing any sleep?"  WTF.  My seven year old daughter pointed that out to me.  Makes no sense.

Click to collapse



You think thats bad, look at the lyrics for Firework (or whatever it's called), something along the lines of "Do you ever feel like a plastic bag?"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> So in the Katy Perry song, "Wide Awake", can anyone explain the meaning of these lyrics?  "I'm wide awake, not losing any sleep?"  WTF.  My seven year old daughter pointed that out to me.  Makes no sense.

Click to collapse



Its Katy perry bro don't try to make sense of it. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------




[Bruce Wayne] said:


> It is obvious. No one knows your *real* anything, not even you

Click to collapse



Baahaaahaaaaaaahaaaaaa 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 20, 2013)

boborone said:


> Too easy to resist.
> 
> Change multipass for multiquote
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1897735View attachment 1897735View attachment 1897735
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



You and your redhead fetish 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You and your redhead fetish
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Bobo...I had to come here, just to tell you--you da man.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fanboy. 



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> It is obvious. No one knows your *real* anything, not even you

Click to collapse



Well, played. :golfclap:


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

Free bump 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Free bump
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Free bumps are always good on 420 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Free bumps are always good on 420
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



420 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> 420
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



420 :sly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 420 :sly:

Click to collapse



420 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 420
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



420 :smokin:

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> 420 :smokin:
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



420 :rasta:

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 20, 2013)

All of these 420 faces are wrong guys. Get it straight. 
:smokin:

Jugg1es knows 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> All of these 420 faces are wrong guys. Get it straight.
> :smokin:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I got it straight,  missed one though 
:rasta:

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Exactly 420 :smokin:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

The rasta one isn't that good is it?  Looks like a drunk clown the morning after :banghead:

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The rasta one isn't that good is it?  Looks like a drunk clown the morning after :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was my thoughts 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The rasta one isn't that good is it?  Looks like a drunk clown the morning after :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It does lol 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Exactly 420 :smokin:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Chan?

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Chan?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



What???

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What???
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The only 420s I know of are 420chan and a section 420 of Indian law.

Hence, 420Chan?

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> The only 420s I know of are 420chan and a section 420 of Indian law.
> 
> Hence, 420Chan?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Jackie?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Jackie?

Click to collapse



No... Think 4chan...

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No... Think 4chan...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Never heard of it.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No... Think 4chan...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



The image in my head is... 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Never heard of it.

Click to collapse



Google it. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> The image in my head is...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



is... 

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Google it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Can I Apple it? I prefer using Apple.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> The only 420s I know of are 420chan and a section 420 of Indian law.
> 
> Hence, 420Chan?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=420


Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 20, 2013)

Good evening guys :beer: 

Sent from my AOSP'd Note II


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=420
> 
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahh... The ganjes... Nice. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 20, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Good evening guys :beer:
> 
> Sent from my AOSP'd Note II

Click to collapse



Its 00:01 AM Here

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

[bruce wayne] said:


> its 00:01 am here
> 
> sent from my gt-s5360 using tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



identity thef....... Oh wait


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> identity thef....... Oh wait

Click to collapse



good night

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

[bruce wayne] said:


> good night
> 
> sent from my gt-s5360 using tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



night!

I'm batman


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> maybe she never tried to notify you.. she was just addressing you?
> @gadgetroid..yup.. puppy is muffin puppy now.. and btw.. you are all over psychogame's thread lol!

Click to collapse



LOL didn't realize you were a Galaxy Y user too.  Well, at least until QF told me today.

Is that a good thing or a bad thing?  I tend to be rather obstructive at times.  And I'm still a noob. 

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

@Sleepy! I have a shirt that says, "I love Fuc*king in Austria".


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 20, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> LOL didn't realize you were a Galaxy Y user too.  Well, at least until QF told me today.
> 
> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?  I tend to be rather obstructive at times.  And I'm still a noob.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm a pledge now.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 20, 2013)

@Wolf Pup glad to hear that!


----------



## Deadly (Apr 20, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> LOL didn't realize you were a Galaxy Y user too.  Well, at least until QF told me today.
> 
> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?  I tend to be rather obstructive at times.  And I'm still a noob.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its ok.. as long as you don't bash people for their :silly: questions  and you can ask questions in help thread or me if you want to know something general instead of that thread.. you asked about unlocking sim there once.. .thought of replying.. but was lazy at that time 

btw.. i'm a galaxy y duos user.. **unlucky lot**


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Its ok.. as long as you don't bash people for their :silly: questions  and you can ask questions in help thread or me if you want to know something general instead of that thread.. you asked about unlocking sim there once.. .thought of replying.. but was lazy at that time
> 
> btw.. i'm a galaxy y duos user.. **unlucky lot**

Click to collapse



Gtalk 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

Evening you half baked muffins 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Its ok.. as long as you don't bash people for their :silly: questions  and you can ask questions in help thread or me if you want to know something general instead of that thread.. you asked about unlocking sim there once.. .thought of replying.. but was lazy at that time
> 
> btw.. i'm a galaxy y duos user.. **unlucky lot**

Click to collapse



lolwut? I've never asked about unlocking any SIM mate.  I think you've got me mixed up for some other guy.  I don't visit the general section.  People actually bash me over on the General section, and I mostly stick to answering questions in Apex's help thread or the KF thread (when      @Ichigo isn't around ) And lol, I didn't mean I was a noob with phones; I meant I was a noob with codes. I just know stuff about partitions and mountpoints. 

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Evening you half baked muffins
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



It's 1:30 AM for me and     @Deadly., juggs! Evening anyway! 

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------

Had LOLZ reading this page! :laugh:


----------



## Deadly (Apr 20, 2013)

@gadgetroid.. i know you are not a noob on phone.. i remember wanting to tell you about galaxy toolbox.. it was your question about custom flash counter.. not the sim unlock.. i just got confused.. 
@jugg1es.. and ohai there


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @gadgetroid.. i know you are not a noob on phone.. i remember wanting to tell you about galaxy toolbox.. it was your question about custom flash counter.. not the sim unlock.. i just got confused..
> @jugg1es.. and ohai there

Click to collapse



So, lazy and easily confused eh.  Are you sure you in the right forum 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Gtalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You really should stop saying gtalk and say "Msg me in the only thing I use"


----------



## Deadly (Apr 20, 2013)

@jugg1es..well, the app i mentioned does both the things i said.. so i just wrote wrong feature of it.. i was not that far so.. 

#seewhatsgoingon 

---------- Post added at 01:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> You really should stop saying gtalk and say "Msg me in the only thing I use"

Click to collapse



You dont say


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @gadgetroid.. i know you are not a noob on phone.. i remember wanting to tell you about galaxy toolbox.. it was your question about custom flash counter.. not the sim unlock.. i just got confused..

Click to collapse



Ah, yup! That one! Wondered why nobody answered that.  People seem to shy away from answering on Physco's thread. Don't know why. And WhiteXP's thread is *FULL* of people at *any* given point of time.  Don't Duos users have Jelly Bean anyway?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You really should stop saying gtalk and say "Msg me in the only thing I use"

Click to collapse



Its so cool though its like a calling card 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You really should stop saying gtalk and say "Msg me in the only thing I use"

Click to collapse



Too sleepy and saturated to reply... I'll get back to you on this after my brain will give me enough time to process a comeback
Retarded exams



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its so cool though its like a calling card
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Gtalk










Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> @jugg1es..well, the app i mentioned does both the things i said.. so i just wrote wrong feature of it.. i was not that far so..
> 
> #seewhatsgoingon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excuses excuses. 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> So, lazy and easily confused eh.  Are you sure you in the right forum
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> You really should stop saying gtalk and say "Msg me in the only thing I use"

Click to collapse



ROFL! :laugh: Times like these are when I miss that Thanks button in OT...


----------



## Deadly (Apr 20, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Ah, yup! That one! Wondered why nobody answered that.  People seem to shy away from answering on Physco's thread. Don't know why. And WhiteXP's thread is *FULL* of people at *any* given point of time.  Don't Duos users have Jelly Bean anyway?

Click to collapse



Its good that way.. for once sgy has a proper looking dev thread if you ask me.. and whitexp.. lets just say i'm not fond of him.. 

i would have answered it.. but its OT.. so left it...


QuantumFoam said:


> Too sleepy and saturated to reply... I'll get back to you on this after my brain will give me enough time to process a comeback
> Retarded Evans
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



SO what you are saying is.. you dont have anything to comeback with ? 


DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its so cool though its like a calling card
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You should never forget people who are still on GB


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Excuses excuses.
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



For once that isn't aimed at me




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You should never forget people who are still on GB

Click to collapse



Damn, I *HATE* Gtalk for GB!


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> For once that isn't aimed at me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you pipe up, what happened to thar little 'project' you were doing, and those avatars and dog bar you said you had done. And where's your next uccw skin, you slacker

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't you pipe up, what happened to thar little 'project' you were doing, and those avatars and dog bar you said you had done. And where's your next uccw skin, you slacker
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



I swear, after my exams I'm going to be overloaded with work


Dog bars? 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Deadly (Apr 20, 2013)

@jugg1es.. now that's what was needed.. :thumbsup: 
@gadgetroid.. IKR :'(


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 20, 2013)

^^^^ Trolololololololololol


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I swear, after my exams I'm going to be overloaded with work
> 
> 
> Dog bars?
> ...

Click to collapse



Buggering keyboard:banghead: sig bar

Excuses excuses 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Buggering keyboard:banghead: sig bar
> 
> Excuses excuses
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shaddaaap D:




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Deadly (Apr 20, 2013)

@jugg1es.. look who's talking  ^^ 

ok i will staph mentioning now.. enough is enough


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 20, 2013)

I have this weird desire to own and use a HTC Dream G1... Anyone still have one?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You should never forget people who are still on GB

Click to collapse



Oh god 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

I admit I'm lazy, hands up high for that one.  I'm not an rc though or a wannabe rc/rt/rd etc 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh god
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh God!


vvvvvvvvv 


Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I admit I'm lazy, hands up high for that one.  I'm not an rc though or a wannabe rc/rt/rd etc
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



Shaddaaap D:
I'm too saturated for witty responses 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 20, 2013)

@jugg1es OMG!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I admit I'm lazy, hands up high for that one.  I'm not an rc though or a wannabe rc/rt/rd etc
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse



Shaddaaap D:
I'm too saturated for witty responses 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Oh God!
> 
> 
> vvvvvvvvv
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwwwwwdidums

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Awwwwwwdidums
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _

Click to collapse




You're a soft old guy! 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're a soft old guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------

Aw!!! Did I just kill the thread???


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> ---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------
> 
> Aw!!! Did I just kill the thread???

Click to collapse





_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## undercover (Apr 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're a soft old guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if he's soft. He's old and skinny..... 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 20, 2013)

CISPA passed in congress today by a huge margin :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not sure if he's soft. He's old and skinny.....
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I may be old and skinny, but I'm tough as old boots.

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> CISPA passed in congress today by a huge margin :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Bad news, bad news. Now the rest of the world will follow. 

R.I.P the Internet 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 20, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> CISPA passed in congress today by a huge margin :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Yea I heard that blows donkey balls. Quasi?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> CISPA passed in congress today by a huge margin :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Hide yo browser, hide yo WiFi

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I may be old and skinny, but I'm tough as old boots.
> 
> _    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.”
> ― Mother Teresa       _
> ...

Click to collapse



And as soft as them too ;p



_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> And as soft as them too ;p
> 
> 
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



You tell me how soft when your made to chew on them 

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## undercover (Apr 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You tell me how soft when your made to chew on them
> 
> _       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _

Click to collapse





_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 21, 2013)

Man, I tell you guys... this is the LIFE!





Just not the one we wanted.  Only here for an antibiotic injection today, fortunately. Quick visit.





*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Man, I tell you guys... this is the LIFE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahatrolololulz

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, hey  @boborone!


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Oh, hey  @boborone!

Click to collapse



I know you?

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> I know you?
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



You're Bobby, right? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> I know you?
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



*THE* thread, remember?  Wondered where you'd disappeared to...


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> *THE* thread, remember?  Wondered where you'd disappeared to...

Click to collapse



Sorry not ringing a bell

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> Sorry not ringing a bell
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



The thread that shall not be mentioned, 'that' thread 

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The thread that shall not be mentioned, 'that' thread
> 
> _       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _

Click to collapse



I "confess" it's all blurry. 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> I "confess" it's all blurry.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Well it has been a while 

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> *THE* thread, remember?  Wondered where you'd disappeared to...

Click to collapse



Ah well never disappeared, been an ot regular for ever. BTW anybody watch this show?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjMU4oXRQJY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

So incredibly stupid. But funny somehow.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 21, 2013)

What's CISPA anyway? Y so sad?


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What's CISPA anyway? Y so sad?

Click to collapse



It gives internet companies like facebook, Google, ect. the right to take an of our personal data and give it to the government.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> Ah well never disappeared, been an ot regular for ever. BTW anybody watch this show?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjMU4oXRQJY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please hold for a collect call from Joe Momma  Hehe

Wat up bobo?  

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It gives internet companies like facebook, Google, ect. the right to take an of our personal data and give it to the government.

Click to collapse



W.O.W... Just wow


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Please hold for a collect call from Joe Momma  Hehe
> 
> Wat up bobo?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not much. Don't tell em in the nexus owners thread, but I'm getting dressed to take my gf and buy her a bunch of Hello Kitty stuff from a lady I met on ............ craigslist..... Oh noes!

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> Not much. Don't tell em in the nexus owners thread, but I'm getting dressed to take my gf and buy her a bunch of Hello Kitty stuff from a lady I met on ............ craigslist..... Oh noes!
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



 Hello Kitty? Typical girl stuff eh 


Also, to anyone using chrome as thirty default browser, try out Black Menu and Google dictionary

Black Menu lets you search anything and access all your google services in one place
Google dictionary can give you the meaning of any word(duh) and also translate foreign languages to English


Oh, and I forgot "YouTube Options" You can set your videos to start out in full screen mode or whatever and also set the default quality and a loooot of other useful option. Also you can disable the video ads


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> Not much. Don't tell em in the nexus owners thread, but I'm getting dressed to take my gf and buy her a bunch of Hello Kitty stuff from a lady I met on ............ craigslist..... Oh noes!
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Haha be careful 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> Not much. Don't tell em in the nexus owners thread, but I'm getting dressed to take my gf and buy her a bunch of Hello Kitty stuff from a lady I met on ............ craigslist..... Oh noes!
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



You should check this once then.. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175231



Prawesome said:


> Also, to anyone using chrome as thirty default browser, try out Black Menu and Google dictionary
> 
> Black Menu lets you search anything and access all your google services in one place
> Google dictionary can give you the meaning of any word(duh) and also translate foreign languages to English
> ...

Click to collapse



late prawn is late to party as always..


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 21, 2013)

A freaking Hello Kitty ROM :what:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> A freaking Hello Kitty ROM :what:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's next, a brony ROM?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What's next, a brony ROM?

Click to collapse



No
A third ### remix rom

_A Hero Can Be Anyone_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2013)

Lolololol



boborone said:


> Not much. Don't tell em in the nexus owners thread, but I'm getting dressed to take my gf and buy her a bunch of Hello Kitty stuff from a lady I met on ............ craigslist..... Oh noes!
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You should check this once then..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175231
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha that's great. But she uses a wildfire s. She wants me to buy her a galaxy so she can buy covers for it from Japan. She has learned what a globally distributed phone is. And now she wants one. Doesn't game, no Facebook, just texts. And wants a nice phone for the cover selection. 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lolololol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Woah... this I posted this in the Nexus thread! XDA automatically moved it here...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You should check this once then..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175231
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How am k late to the party?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> How am k late to the party?

Click to collapse



Who is the host?:beer:

_A Hero Can Be Anyone_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> You should check this once then..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2175231

Click to collapse



Hmmm...is there much of a demand for themed stock ROMs?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hmmm...is there much of a demand for themed stock ROMs?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah
Thats all what we have. Still on gb and only two cm7.2 builds.
Bugs are there

_A Hero Can Be Anyone_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> How am k late to the party?

Click to collapse



Because i have been using it and its old news


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Because i have been using it and its old news

Click to collapse



You use the Hello Kitty ROM?!?!! :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Deadly (Apr 21, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You use the Hello Kitty ROM?!?!! :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Its for SGY 

I haz SGYD 

and even if i had SGY.. Nevah!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Its for SGY
> 
> I haz SGYD
> 
> and even if i had SGY.. Nevah!!

Click to collapse



Lies! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Its for SGY
> 
> I haz SGYD
> 
> and even if i had SGY.. Nevah!!

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Y Did I get this crap phone.....? 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> Samsung Galaxy Y Did I get this crap phone.....?
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



You'd better hope not. After using this beast, everything feels like crap 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Deadly (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> Samsung Galaxy Y Did I get this crap phone.....?
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Y Duos:sly:.. It might be a crappy phone.. but, since its my first android.. i do love it.. and i found XDA because of it.. 
@Sleepy! & others.. how is the new SIG


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Samsung Galaxy Y Duos:sly:.. It might be a crappy phone.. but, since its my first android.. i do love it.. and i found XDA because of it..
> @Sleepy! & others.. how is the new SIG

Click to collapse



I'm on tapatalk :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> Samsung Galaxy Y Duos:sly:.. It might be a crappy phone.. but, since its my first android.. i do love it.. and i found XDA because of it..
> @Sleepy! & others.. how is the new SIG

Click to collapse



It's all cool man. Your first cherry popping phone has a place in you. I've still got my first Touch Pro. 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> It's all cool man. Your first cherry popping phone has a place in you. I've still got my first Touch Pro.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Galaxy Vibrant for me 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> It's all cool man. Your first cherry popping phone has a place in you. I've still got my first Touch Pro.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



My Desire s.  Still flashing it
waiting for it to die 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Galaxy Vibrant for me
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Galaxy Vibrant for me
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All that crap you all are talking about is first one for me. And its not too old to be replaced.
A galaxy y.

Was a noob back when I purchased my first android device.

Symbian 60 (Nokia 500) was fine for me though.

_A Hero Can Be Anyone_


----------



## boborone (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh then all you missed the fun of Windows Mobile.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> Oh then all you missed the fun of Windows Mobile.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



I actually wanted the xda when it came out. Waaay out of my price bracket though and it was only on what was bt i think. Other than that nothing grabbed my attention aside from Nokia, then android started to take off and i actually liked the look of the ds. 

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> Oh then all you missed the fun of Windows Mobile.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



I was busy rocking a blackberry pearl then a bold before my vibrant lol. God RIM was annoying I had to restart my phones like every hour or so just to get the performance back lol.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It gives internet companies like facebook, Google, ect. the right to take an of our personal data and give it to the government.

Click to collapse



I don't believe in that. Im pissed.







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I was busy rocking a blackberry pearl then a bold before my vibrant lol. God RIM was annoying I had to restart my phones like every hour or so just to get the performance back lol.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was actually a WinMo user. Made my own ROM too.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I don't believe in that. Im pissed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah same here... Tmobile wing. Htc dash... The titan 2 heh heh heh.. then the glorious g1 nomw on that old but sleek design nd solid case. Mm

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> My Desire s.  Still flashing it
> waiting for it to die
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Find a ROM with insanely high overclock values allowed 
2. Flash
3. 3GHz!!¡¡
4.????????? 
5. Profit


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 21, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> 1. Find a ROM with insanely high overclock values allowed
> 2. Flash
> 3. 3GHz!!¡¡
> 4.?????????
> 5. Profit

Click to collapse



I've been expecting it to die since my first flash, it's got a dodgy eMMC chip, funnily enough so does my s3

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I've been expecting it to die since my first flash, it's got a dodgy eMMC chip, funnily enough so does my s3
> 
> _       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _

Click to collapse



Same with my Desire Z! 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 22, 2013)

boborone said:


> Oh then all you missed the fun of Windows Mobile.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



wrong bobo,

i had the T-Mo HTC Wizard back then, i still have it now but the battery's boned and i can't find a replacement anywhere
upgraded to win 6.0 and had Hard SPL

the flashing process was so damn simple, it was like installing a software in windows, you just had to click every single "next" button and it does everything for you,

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------

ola humans 

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------




Deadly. said:


> Its for SGY
> 
> I haz SGYD
> 
> and even if i had SGY.. Nevah!!

Click to collapse



shadap deadly, we all know your lies 



boborone said:


> Samsung Galaxy Y Did I get this crap phone.....?
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



oh god please don't ,
you had it in a parallel universe already


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 22, 2013)

What's good, people?

My first Android phone was my vibrant, which I still use as my audio player.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What's good, people?
> 
> My first Android phone was my vibrant, which I still use as my audio player.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not much,
i'm currently on my way to receive the fire relief cash that the government had to disburse 2 months late since the incident.

my phone is practically used as a.) music player b.) texting device c.) calling/recieving device d.) GBA Emulator device e.) Anger management device


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What's good, people?
> 
> My first Android phone was my vibrant, which I still use as my audio player.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup jRiot?
My first android phone was... Well, I actually have never owned a phone in my life, so...


----------



## boborone (Apr 22, 2013)

Sup death? How's the island life? And fire relief? 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup jRiot?
> My first android phone was... Well, I actually have never owned a phone in my life, so...

Click to collapse



shadap you nasty pickle

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 AM ----------




boborone said:


> Sup death? How's the island life? And fire relief?
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



i'm okay, pretty much fine

island life is pretty sweet, we have massive coconuts TO KILL! (well not in the city though)

the governement has paid 3% of the total cost of damages to our home,
wow my taxes have really paid off and it took them 2 1/2 months to disburse it,
what a wonderful and ever so loving sovereign 
/sarcasm


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> wrong bobo,
> 
> i had the T-Mo HTC Wizard back then, i still have it now but the battery's boned and i can't find a replacement anywhere
> upgraded to win 6.0 and had Hard SPL
> ...

Click to collapse




I thought you were in the Phillipines? Is there T-Mobile here?

I'M BATMAN


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 22, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I thought you were in the Phillipines? Is there T-Mobile here?
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



nope,
my stepdad gave it to me, it was from germany, that's why i never had the replacement batteries for it


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> nope,
> my stepdad gave it to me, it was from germany, that's why i never had the replacement batteries for it

Click to collapse



Don't you have a version of eBay(or eBay) in your country?

I'M BATMAN


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 22, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Don't you have a version of eBay(or eBay) in your country?
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



we have a ebay.ph and craigslist but it's not as popular as it is in the US,

also online shops are full of scammers and twats begging for downpayments and not delivering the stuff

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------

Does anyone here own a Nexus 7 3G?

i was thinking to get that because it has sim support but has no sms/voice capabilities,
but there are certain roms which gives the ability to provide native sms support.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

What's up guys?
I've had a rough day. 

Hope today has been good for you all though..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys?
> I've had a rough day.
> 
> Hope today has been good for you all though..
> ...

Click to collapse



Been good here. Whys urs bad

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Been good here. Whys urs bad
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Long story short.. An idiot was running his mouth, saying very foul and offensive things.. So, I got in a brawl. I'm so pissed I can't even think/see straight. And I got the sh;t end of the stick because I threw the first punch like a dumbass. 

Dudes pressing charges, and this will surely fuq things up with me getting custody of my daughter..





BUT, I was protecting my little girl and mom who were both with me at the time and scared of this belligerent sh;thead.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Long story short.. An idiot was running his mouth, saying very foul and offensive things.. So, I got in a brawl. I'm so pissed I can't even think/see straight. And I got the sh;t end of the stick because I threw the first punch like a dumbass.
> 
> Dudes pressing charges, and this will surely fuq things up with me getting custody of my daughter..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sucks! Sorry man. Get any good hits on the fool?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That sucks! Sorry man. Get any good hits on the fool?

Click to collapse



Yes, roughed him up pretty bad. He was too hopped up on whatever drugs he does, so I don't really know what's going to happen. I left him laying there. He just kept screaming I got you now, I got you now..

But in my defense, he was being very offensive and scared my my mom and daughter. I politely asked him to leave, but when he called me a long haired ******, I lost my cool.  This was at a waffle house, so hopefully an employee will take my side on the situation. I know many people saw it. 

I'm going to go up there tomorrow and apologize to the staff for what I've done, and if I can get in touch with the family whom I ruined dinner for, I will pay them back as well. I feel terrible about how it all went down.  It's just not been a good for me at all. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes, roughed him up pretty bad. He was too hopped up on whatever drugs he does, so I don't really know what's going to happen. I left him laying there. He just kept screaming I got you now, I got you now..
> 
> But in my defense, he was being very offensive and scared my my mom and daughter. I politely asked him to leave, but when he called me a long haired ******, I lost my cool.  This was at a waffle house, so hopefully an employee will take my side on the situation. I know many people saw it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would have done the exact same thing. 

And by the sound of it,  I would handle the aftermath exactly the same way.   Accept any punishment and move on. 

You did the right thing. 

That is my opinion. 

-kcco-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I would have done the exact same thing.
> 
> And by the sound of it,  I would handle the aftermath exactly the same way.   Accept any punishment and move on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Says my brother from another mother 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Says my brother from another mother
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Too late for that but... Calling police right AFTER would have helped you a great deal :/
Sorry to hear that. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> Too late for that but... Calling police right AFTER would have helped you a great deal :/
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Yes I know, but I'm sure one of the employees called the cops. Hell they have cameras in there, so if they review it, they'll see. He was talking sh;t to all the customers there. Even said he'd bang this ladies daughter who looked to only be 15 at most!! It made me so mad.. I just couldn't handle it. 

If he had said something like that about MY daughter though, I would have killed the son of a *****. I don't care if it was the drugs he was on or what, he'd have spoken his last words this night. 

But I can't talk about that stuff. Shouldn't talk that way on here, and I just can't even think about that.  But I don't feel bad for what I did to him. I feel bad for ruining that family's dinner. And I'm going to pay for the broken dishes. It was my fault for not keeping my cool. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## _Variable (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes I know, but I'm sure one of the employees called the cops. Hell they have cameras in there, so if they review it, they'll see. He was talking sh;t to all the customers there. Even said he'd bang this ladies daughter who looked to only be 15 at most!! It made me so mad.. I just couldn't handle it.
> 
> If he had said something like that about MY daughter though, I would have killed the son of a *****. I don't care if it was the drugs he was on or what, he'd have spoken his last words this night.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Edit: lol ok

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Whats a bang?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



You don't want to know, your too young 

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## Deadly (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You don't want to know, your too young
> 
> _       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _

Click to collapse



you're 
@axis.. sad to hear that it turned out like it did.. hope it wont affect your case


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

Deadly. said:


> you're
> @axis.. sad to hear that it turned out like it did.. hope it wont affect your case

Click to collapse



What? 

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## _Variable (Apr 22, 2013)

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Deadly (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What?
> 
> _       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _

Click to collapse



you are*
-_-

Edit: aah. you skipped the posts


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes I know, but I'm sure one of the employees called the cops. Hell they have cameras in there, so if they review it, they'll see. He was talking sh;t to all the customers there. Even said he'd bang this ladies daughter who looked to only be 15 at most!! It made me so mad.. I just couldn't handle it.
> 
> If he had said something like that about MY daughter though, I would have killed the son of a *****. I don't care if it was the drugs he was on or what, he'd have spoken his last words this night.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are some things that test even the most patient man, we all lose it sometimes over something. I probably would have lost it as well, some things just set us off. I hope this doesn't affect your custody battle, the way your dealing with the aftermath could go in your favour with regards any comeback i.e. court etc if it makes it that far. Hope it sorts itself out. 

_       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 22, 2013)

@Axis : Don't know you all to well but i feel for ya and you're in my prayers. Have been reading from the shadows about your daughter issue and i honestly pray it goes well for you. I had a ****ty day here as well and i finally have a criminal record.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You don't want to know, your too young
> 
> _       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _

Click to collapse



I thought everybody knew what that word means. :what:
Maybe it's just American kids.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I thought everybody knew what that word means. :what:
> Maybe it's just American kids.

Click to collapse



I'm Malaysian and I know

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm Malaysian and I know
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You're val so abotb 30 yearsvopld.


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You don't want to know, your too young
> 
> _       "I went to a gentleman's cybercafe — and they offered me a 'laptop dance'."   _

Click to collapse



ROFLMAO... loved that

@Axis_Drummer, sorry to hear that but you did the right thing imo


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yes I know, but I'm sure one of the employees called the cops. Hell they have cameras in there, so if they review it, they'll see. He was talking sh;t to all the customers there. Even said he'd bang this ladies daughter who looked to only be 15 at most!! It made me so mad.. I just couldn't handle it.
> 
> If he had said something like that about MY daughter though, I would have killed the son of a *****. I don't care if it was the drugs he was on or what, he'd have spoken his last words this night.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did the employees tell him to beat it?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 22, 2013)

BAMP!






Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm going to head up there today around the same time that it happened yesterday. I want to make sure the same employees are working tonight. 

I'll let y'all know how it goes. :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thanks guys. I'm going to head up there today around the same time that it happened yesterday. I want to make sure the same employees are working tonight.
> 
> I'll let y'all know how it goes. :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah bro... Hope they all back you up...
And that no charges are pressed by drunk guy... :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yeah bro... Hope they all back you up...
> And that no charges are pressed by drunk guy... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Well, I'm fairly certain I'm in the clear, but I can't say for sure. Though I've not been confronted by any cops about the situation yet. I'll just have to see. I figured if anything, they would've showed up yesterday. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Well, I'm fairly certain I'm in the clear, but I can't say for sure. Though I've not been confronted by any cops about the situation yet. I'll just have to see. I figured if anything, they would've showed up yesterday.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well he WAS drunk...
And he was making a scene... So maybe he chickened out. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Well he WAS drunk...
> And he was making a scene... So maybe he chickened out.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



That dude was more than drunk I'd say. And we'll see. I've got a few things to do before it comes time to head up there. But I'll post how things go.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That dude was more than drunk I'd say. And we'll see. I've got a few things to do before it comes time to head up there. But I'll post how things go.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Ya I know you said that... Junkie

Well, good luck... :thumbup: 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## cascabel (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thanks guys. I'm going to head up there today around the same time that it happened yesterday. I want to make sure the same employees are working tonight.
> 
> I'll let y'all know how it goes. :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do that bro. hope the people there back you up. hope you're in the clear. you did the right thing. that takes balls. :thumbup:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

Who's on pc here? 

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who's on pc here?
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ME..


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ME..

Click to collapse



Need a favour pm incoming

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who's on pc here?
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

Done with school, now off to work.

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

Not to gossip or anything, but 4D1L...  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40586340


----------



## Deadly (Apr 22, 2013)

Its that police kinda/ bossing attitude which makes things worse.. iykwim.. i mean about that link.. and i have no idea what got cleaned though..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 22, 2013)

First day at me job half over. Not bad

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------

Manager pulled me aside to tell me they plan on getting me into better position based on my mechanical engineering studies, in 6 months or so.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> First day at me job half over. Not bad
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> First day at me job half over. Not bad
> 
> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool, glad it's working out :beer::beer::beer::thumbup:

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Done with school, now off to work.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------
> 
> Not to gossip or anything, but 4D1L...  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40586340

Click to collapse



What an @$$... 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Done with school, now off to work.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------
> 
> Not to gossip or anything, but 4D1L...  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40586340

Click to collapse



That's exactly why people hate him...Bossy, too bossy

Also, we just hit 30000 posts, man, we sure have talked a lot in the past months and our thread only got closed once, thanks to the "unknown member", so that means we are in our limits always I guess 

3 cheers to apex for this thread :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> 3 cheers to apex for this thread :beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> That's exactly why people hate him...Bossy, too bossy
> 
> our thread only got closed once, thanks to the "unknown member"
> 3 cheers to apex for this thread :beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Troll who must not be named 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 22, 2013)

Stop talking about Anonymous and go to sleep!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Stop talking about Anonymous and go to sleep!!!

Click to collapse



Who asked u anyways :sly::sly::sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Stop talking about Anonymous and go to sleep!!!

Click to collapse



U go 2 sleep.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Who asked u anyways :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why you little!!! 

I'll have you know that I'm the Vice President of this thread!
I can have you thrown out!
I can revoke your membership!
I can... I can...
:rage:

:rage:

---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> U go 2 sleep.

Click to collapse



I should... it's 3.17 am here.


----------



## undercover (Apr 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Done with school, now off to work.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------
> 
> Not to gossip or anything, but 4D1L...  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40586340

Click to collapse



Must resist temptation to get second strike actioned..... 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm off to sleep.

I'll deal with this Jeff Brown character later. 

---------- Post added at 03:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Must resist temptation to get second strike actioned.....
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



You have a first strike? 

I thought you were Politically Correct Stinky.


----------



## undercover (Apr 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm off to sleep.
> 
> I'll deal with this Jeff Brown character later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That thread has. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't ruin the dignity of trolls by associating with anonymous 




undercover said:


> Must resist temptation to get second strike actioned.....
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse


IKR..

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

I went to Waffle House, apologized, and paid them for the broken dishes and... The manager gave me a free meal 

And on top of that, after I left and went to Walmart, the man I got into it with was there. He apologized for his behavior and said if he had been sober and I was him, he'd have done the same thing. Even though I could tell he was still a little upset, we made a truce. 

TODAY IS A GOOD DAY! :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I went to Waffle House, apologized, and paid them for the broken dishes and... The manager gave me a free meal
> 
> And on top of that, after I left and went to Walmart, the man I got into it with was there. He apologized for his behavior and said if he had been sober and I was him, he'd have done the same thing. Even though I could tell he was still a little upset, we made a truce.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the best out come I can think off

Nice to hear its all good now 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> That thread has.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Oh that... Dooooo eeeettttttt!!!!

PM Jonny. 

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> I went to Waffle House, apologized, and paid them for the broken dishes and... The manager gave me a free meal
> 
> And on top of that, after I left and went to Walmart, the man I got into it with was there. He apologized for his behavior and said if he had been sober and I was him, he'd have done the same thing. Even though I could tell he was still a little upset, we made a truce.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great to hear, man!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> That's the best out come I can think off
> 
> Nice to hear its all good now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even though I had to approach him, everything was fine. He knew he was in the wrong, and I admitted to losing my cool. 

Thing is, he actually turned out to be a decent guy. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> Must resist temptation to get second strike actioned.....
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Im in 







Axis_Drummer said:


> I went to Waffle House, apologized, and paid them for the broken dishes and... The manager gave me a free meal
> 
> And on top of that, after I left and went to Walmart, the man I got into it with was there. He apologized for his behavior and said if he had been sober and I was him, he'd have done the same thing. Even though I could tell he was still a little upset, we made a truce.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's good news, nothing more to worry about then. Now don't do it again :beer::beer:

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Apr 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Done with school, now off to work.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------
> 
> Not to gossip or anything, but 4D1L...  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40586340

Click to collapse



What? Im protecting what I care about.







Deadly said:


> Its that police kinda/ bossing attitude which makes things worse.. iykwim.. i mean about that link.. and i have no idea what got cleaned though..

Click to collapse



Yo, u have the police attitude. If i do anything wrong you scold me. If I didnt do something you blame me. Hypocrit.






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What an @$$...
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Care about ur own life






Prawesome said:


> That's exactly why people hate him...Bossy, too bossy
> 
> Also, we just hit 30000 posts, man, we sure have talked a lot in the past months and our thread only got closed once, thanks to the "unknown member", so that means we are in our limits always I guess
> 
> 3 cheers to apex for this thread :beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse




i want a full list of who hate me. Ur bossy too.






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






im not a troll.




Sleepy! said:


> Stop talking about Anonymous and go to sleep!!!

Click to collapse




i do have an identity






undercover said:


> Must resist temptation to get second strike actioned.....
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse




dont get me pi$$3d






Deadly said:


> Don't ruin the dignity of trolls by associating with anonymous
> 
> 
> IKR..
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont troll

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im in
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll damn sure try not to. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I went to Waffle House, apologized, and paid them for the broken dishes and... The manager gave me a free meal
> 
> And on top of that, after I left and went to Walmart, the man I got into it with was there. He apologized for his behavior and said if he had been sober and I was him, he'd have done the same thing. Even though I could tell he was still a little upset, we made a truce.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad to hear that!






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm glad to hear that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank ye 

It definitely blew my mind. I seriously was so worried that it would all lead to me not getting my daughter but, lucky me eh? :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 22, 2013)

@Axis - Awesome!  @4D1L - Better get outta here before you get us mad again.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'll damn sure try not to.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Remember, you can't afford to do anything that can jeopardise your custody battle, she means more than any unthinking action you take. 

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## -Scratchy- (Apr 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @Axis - Awesome!  @4D1L - Better get outta here before you get us mad again.

Click to collapse



Then dont talk about me. Its simple. U getting me mad right now.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Remember, you can't afford to do anything that can jeopardise your custody battle, she means more than any unthinking action you take.
> 
> _      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _

Click to collapse



I know man. I'll keep my cool next time, no worries. :thumbup:
@Ichigo Thank ye 

@everyone,   DO NOT CONVERSE WITH 4D1L! PLEASE JUST IGNORE/DON'T TALK ABOUT HIM.  We don't need anymore trouble here.. Thanks.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (Apr 22, 2013)

@Ichigo.. don't care about things which doesn't concern us.. :thumbup:

Just think you never saw anything.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

4D1L said:


> Then dont talk about me. Its simple. U getting me mad right now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You had your jimmies rustled lately 

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## undercover (Apr 22, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I know man. I'll keep my cool next time, no worries. :thumbup:
> @Ichigo Thank ye
> 
> @everyone,   DO NOT CONVERSE WITH 4D1L! PLEASE JUST IGNORE/DON'T TALK ABOUT HIM.  We don't need anymore trouble here.. Thanks.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's kinda hard not to.... Such an opportunity... 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> It's kinda hard not to.... Such an opportunity...
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Lol.. I know.. but once is enough.. we dont want second temp close  and besides some one has to act mature enough


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> It's kinda hard not to.... Such an opportunity...
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I understand but, at the same time we don't need to bring that mess here. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> It's kinda hard not to.... Such an opportunity...
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I didn't read posts here for a period of time...what did he do?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm off to sleep.
> 
> I'll deal with this Jeff Brown character later.
> 
> I thought you were Politically Correct Stinky.

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> It's kinda hard not to.... Such an opportunity...
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



You bored tinky? 

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## undercover (Apr 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Lol.. I know.. but once is enough.. we dont want second temp close  and besides some one has to act mature enough

Click to collapse



Me? Mature? Nevah! 

So far my will power is a lot stronger atm than when it comes to smoking. 

My name is tinky and I'm a trollaholic. And i have resisted temptation! I'm on the mend! At least for the next few minutes. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> I understand but, at the same time we don't need to bring that mess here.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Worry not  

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> Me? Mature? Nevah!
> 
> So far my will power is a lot stronger atm than when it comes to smoking.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You bored tinky?
> 
> _      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _

Click to collapse



I'm in bed, supposed to be sleeping. No can do though, 2 last shifts, so a bit wound up. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Anybody know what happened to 85gallon? Haven't seen them around for a while.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2WujKEcAeE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 23, 2013)

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

Sign this petition against CISPA 
http://www.avaaz.org/en/stop_cispa/


Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Apr 23, 2013)

Morning fratto

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> *-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Thats too funny


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 23, 2013)

I love that show so damn much, for human like that.

*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

Dead Fraternity!!! :sly::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## undercover (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Dead Fraternity!!! :sly::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Not really. 
Saying that, I'm not a member 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 23, 2013)

Axis, epic :thumbup: Nothing can go wrong now..lol


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not really.
> Saying that, I'm not a member
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Haha 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not really.
> Saying that, I dont want to become  a member
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## undercover (Apr 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Very true. I'm not changing avatar. Period. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Dead Fraternity!!! :sly::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Way to go Mr. VP.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Way to go Mr. VP.

Click to collapse



Watch it, *****igo. 
I got my eyes on you. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## undercover (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Watch it, *****igo.
> I got my eyes in you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



How did you manage to put your eyes IN him? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> How did you manage to put your eyes IN him?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



By editing my post. :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Very true. I'm not changing avatar. Period.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



These muffins just don't listen, do they? 

_      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> By editing my post. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Sleepy : He's got his in you 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sleepy : He's got his in you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Stop intentionally misinterpreting me or I'll throw you out again! :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Stop intentionally misinterpreting me or I'll throw you out again! :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Somebody's cranky , Mr Sleepy exclamation mark

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Somebody's cranky , Mr Sleepy exclamation mark
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



No I'm not.
You just think I am. :sly::sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Watch it, *****igo.
> I got my eyes in you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Come at me bro!


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Come at me bro!

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Come at me bro!

Click to collapse



Itchygo is pissed :/

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Do it. Now! Scared?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Itchygo is pissed :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Do it. Now! Scared?

Click to collapse



Nothing's going on elsewhere in the forums, SO KNOCK HIS LIGHTS OUT!!! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Do it. Now! Scared?

Click to collapse



No.
Just lazy. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Whoops. I forgot I had to go to school...
Erm... Truths?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Why thank you, Mr Sleepy exclamation mark

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Whoops. I forgot I had to go to school...
> Erm... Truths?

Click to collapse



You chicken?!?!?? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Nothing's going on elsewhere in the forums, SO KNOCK HIS LIGHTS OUT!!!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You stay out of this, pizza boy! :sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Joseph19xx->Uruhara->Jessica->Itchygo...identity crisis 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Joseph19xx->Uruhara->Jessica->Itchygo...identity crisis
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Now it'll be ChickenMuffin... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You stay out of this, pizza boy! :sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse








Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Buy guys! See ya in study hall!(Actually, I'll probably get on in history)


----------



## undercover (Apr 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> These muffins just don't listen, do they?
> 
> _      “It's not true that I had nothing on. I had the radio on.”*―*Marilyn Monroe   _

Click to collapse



They do. But they all have goldfish memory syndrome. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Buy guys! See ya in study hall!(Actually, I'll probably get on in history)

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure you're not a slave master, so...
*Bye

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Buy guys! See ya in study hall!(Actually, I'll probably get on in history)

Click to collapse



Run away, little chicken, run away!!! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Deadly (Apr 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Joseph19xx->Uruhara->Jessica->Itchygo...identity crisis
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



josepho1997 Urahara Ichigo




Ichigo said:


> Buy guys! See ya in study hall!(Actually, I'll probably get on in history)

Click to collapse



buy what! 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> josepho1997
> 
> 
> buy what!
> ...

Click to collapse



I think she's advising you lot to buy a few more guys...if you know what I mean...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 23, 2013)

i'am back 
at last ****ing exams are over 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> josepho1997 Urahara Ichigo
> 
> 
> buy what!
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy ya soul.


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Buy ya soul.

Click to collapse



U cant buy me 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> U cant buy me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If he can't buy it, he'll steal it!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> U cant buy me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm Crowley. I can do whatever I want.

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

While I work on my game, what should I begin learning? C++ or HTML5+CSS3? I'm leaning towards C++


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm Crowley. I can do whatever I want.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------
> 
> While I work on my game, what should I begin learning? C++ or HTML5+CSS3? I'm leaning towards C++

Click to collapse



Back again, ChickenMuffin? :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm Crowley. I can do whatever I want.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------
> 
> While I work on my game, what should I begin learning? C++ or HTML5+CSS3? I'm leaning towards C++

Click to collapse



C++ ,java and html as basics 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> If he can't buy it, he'll steal it!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He??
Lol confised r we 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> If he can't buy it, he'll steal it!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He??
Lol confised r we 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm Crowley. I can do whatever I want

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Iseewhatyoudidthere
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I figured you would.

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Back again, ChickenMuffin? :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Death.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I figured you would.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well,

I don't see you going around, offering the moon at auctions 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Death.

Click to collapse



Life.

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If he can't buy it, he'll steal it!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He??
Lol confised r we 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well,
> 
> I don't see you going around, offering the moon at auctions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too busy searching for the prophet.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Too busy searching for the prophet.

Click to collapse



Gotcha. Love how you support the Dean Castiel relationship 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Anybody know what happened to 85gallon? Haven't seen them around for a while.

Click to collapse



Sir, I am not quite a fan of them.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Deadly (Apr 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> And now you two can expect an infraction for keep going off topic as well.
> 
> Oh sh......
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



And you did the same thing


----------



## undercover (Apr 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> And you did the same thing

Click to collapse



For teh LULZ. Quite obvious 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> And you did the same thing

Click to collapse



When did you ditch the full stop, sir.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Deadly (Apr 23, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> When did you ditch the full stop, sir.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



As soon as deadly account vanished 
@tinky.. i know.. i couldn't resist.. :silly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 23, 2013)

Fraternity... I am disappoint.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Fraternity... I am disappoint.

Click to collapse



Okays

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Fraternity... I am disappoint.

Click to collapse



No one cares. Go to sleep. :sly:

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

Aw man, I guess I'm a hater.  And so is the rest of the frat. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40630311


----------



## Deadly (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No one cares. Go to sleep. :sly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously, dont give a damn.. i know what happened.. and "saying" hacker did all that was his saying... just forget it ichigo.. dont care.. ignore.. just ignore his posts regarding frat.. if he talks something else.. its your choice to talk or not... no good will ever come talking about things that happened due to certain selfish deed..

Just forget it and move on.. lets not bring that old topic again..


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Seriously, dont give a damn.. i know what happened.. and "saying" hacker did all that was his saying... just forget it ichigo.. dont care.. ignore.. just ignore his posts regarding frat.. if he talks something else.. its your choice to talk or not... no good will ever come talking about things that happened due to certain selfish deed..
> 
> Just forget it and move on.. lets not bring that old topic again..

Click to collapse



Nah. I won't bring it up again in this thread, but I definitively will continue with it in PM with him. I can't pass up an opportunity like this. Sorry.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nah. I won't bring it up again in this thread, but I definitively will continue with it in PM with him. I can't pass up an opportunity like this. Sorry.

Click to collapse



Whatever.. your wish... as long as it doesnt affect frat thread.. its ok.. if you want to do it in PM.. its your own decision.. no one has a say in that i guess.. but keeping thread out of that matter is all i can ask ..


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

btw Deadly, I saw your a RC now. Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## Deadly (Apr 23, 2013)

you're  

Thanks


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Enjoy  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40631013&postcount=8813

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you're
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I did 3 pages of this just today in school(Apostrophes).  I *could* care less about grammar.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Enjoy  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40631013&postcount=8813
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



IKR 
@Ichigo.. you got pissed


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> IKR
> @Ichigo.. you got pissed

Click to collapse



Wait... Was the "spark" of this decision because of me?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wait... Was the "spark" of this decision because of me?

Click to collapse



When ISN'T it because of you  ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> When ISN'T it because of you  ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Is... n't?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is... n't?

Click to collapse



God what is wrong with your grammar 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> God what is wrong with your grammar
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



My grammer is perfect? 
I just joke around to make myself look ignorant and stupid.


----------



## undercover (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My grammer is perfect?
> I just joke around to make myself look ignorant and stupid.

Click to collapse



Your grammAr sucks. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Your grammAr sucks.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



 Nobody spells grammar wrong without a reason.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My grammer is perfect?
> I just joke around to make myself look ignorant and stupid.

Click to collapse



What if your grammar is really bad and you're just trying to make up excuses about joking about it ?







Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What if your grammar is really bad and you're just trying to make up excuses about joking about it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dunno. Do you really think I'm that stupid? If you do, then I did a good enough job at it.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I dunno. Do you really think I'm that stupid? If you do, then I did a good enough job at it.

Click to collapse



What if this was your plan all along ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## undercover (Apr 23, 2013)

All to Nexus thread. Nao. Pmsl. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My grammer is perfect?
> I just joke around to make myself look ignorant and stupid.

Click to collapse



me thought you we're all in the real with that



undercover said:


> All to Nexus thread. Nao. Pmsl.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



i no has nexus, i stays heres


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> me thought you we're all in the real with that
> 
> 
> 
> i no has nexus, i stays heres

Click to collapse



But its funny   Empty M is now the king of trolls....

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 24, 2013)

10 year anniversary tonight.





Took a picture of my tie like you asked   @jugg1es


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> 10 year anniversary tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



enjoy the night man 
let the moonlight savor romance


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> 10 year anniversary tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats my friend :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Apr 24, 2013)

Slow tab is slow...

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 24, 2013)

We have a work week this week. I've never been so tired in my entire life :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 24, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> We have a work week this week. I've never been so tired in my entire life :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What type of work?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What type of work?

Click to collapse



I work at a hunting/fishing/outdoor store  it's not too bad, apart from the fact that I stand from 9-4 each day. My legs feel like pudding.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Apr 24, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I work at a hunting/fishing/outdoor store  it's not too bad, apart from the fact that I stand from 9-4 each day. My legs feel like pudding.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just run away and go to a friends place

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 24, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Just run away and go to a friends place
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



That sounds stupid. They write down every time I'm away.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Apr 24, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> That sounds stupid. They write down every time I'm away.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh ok :angel: 

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 24, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I work at a hunting/fishing/outdoor store  it's not too bad, apart from the fact that I stand from 9-4 each day. My legs feel like pudding.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



don't you have job sharing with other employees that don't stand?

you have legs of steel my friend


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> don't you have job sharing with other employees that don't stand?
> 
> you have legs of steel my friend

Click to collapse



Wait.   I do the same thing,  but in a - 20 degree F setting.   Am I super human? 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wait.   I do the same thing,  but in a - 20 degree F setting.   Am I super human?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Lol. While either whip-cracking warehousemen who don't always have their **** together or huffing freight yourself. Working like a man is much different than the hardships of teenage labor (which prepare you for manhood, so don't take offense. It's just how it goes).

I spent my day lifting, cleaning, degreasing, packing and shipping 50 to 125 lb. pieces of hydraulic equipment.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. While either whip-cracking warehousemen who don't always have their **** together or huffing freight yourself. Working like a man is much different than the hardships of teenage labor (which prepare you for manhood, so don't take offense. It's just how it goes).
> 
> I spent my day lifting, cleaning, degreasing, packing and shipping 50 to 125 lb. pieces of hydraulic equipment.

Click to collapse



We are men.  


Mel Brooks fans please post. 

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. While either whip-cracking warehousemen who don't always have their **** together or huffing freight yourself. Working like a man is much different than the hardships of teenage labor (which prepare you for manhood, so don't take offense. It's just how it goes).
> 
> I spent my day lifting, cleaning, degreasing, packing and shipping 50 to 125 lb. pieces of hydraulic equipment.

Click to collapse



damn that's gonna leave some muscles sore i guess,
my job has nothing with physical labor on it,
only mental anguish,
stupid IT firm


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> damn that's gonna leave some muscles sore i guess,
> my job has nothing with physical labor on it,
> only mental anguish,
> stupid IT firm

Click to collapse



That's the thing.   Mine involves both.   Mental conditioning plays a huge part in working in such a cold environment. 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> damn that's gonna leave some muscles sore i guess,
> my job has nothing with physical labor on it,
> only mental anguish,
> stupid IT firm

Click to collapse



Years of mental anguish at work leave me appreciating the low stress grunt work.  My legs share a different opinion. They'll get used to it.

The worst, for me, was always when someone who KNEW their job and did it perfectly normal really screwed the pooch and the blame for their carelessness fell on me along with responsibility for correcting their temporary stupidity.


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Years of mental anguish at work leave me appreciating the low stress grunt work.  My legs share a different opinion. They'll get used to it.
> 
> The worst, for me, was always when someone who KNEW their job and did it perfectly normal really screwed the pooch and the blame for their carelessness fell on me along with responsibility for correcting their temporary stupidity.

Click to collapse



Same here 
But the blame for carelessness falls on me because of ny youger brother -.-
Jus bcoz hes a douchbag -,-

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 24, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That's the thing.   Mine involves both.   Mental conditioning plays a huge part in working in such a cold environment.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



along with the legs, i think you also keep your heart and brains cold,



jRi0T68 said:


> Years of mental anguish at work leave me appreciating the low stress grunt work.  My legs share a different opinion. They'll get used to it.
> 
> The worst, for me, was always when someone who KNEW their job and did it perfectly normal really screwed the pooch and the blame for their carelessness fell on me along with responsibility for correcting their temporary stupidity.

Click to collapse



oh god,
i can never survive hard physical labor like lifting heavy objects for a day.

don't worry,
it's an idiots normal reaction to put the blame on something else


----------



## undercover (Apr 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. While either whip-cracking warehousemen who don't always have their **** together or huffing freight yourself. Working like a man is much different than the hardships of teenage labor (which prepare you for manhood, so don't take offense. It's just how it goes).
> 
> I spent my day lifting, cleaning, degreasing, packing and shipping 50 to 125 lb. pieces of hydraulic equipment.

Click to collapse











TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We are men.
> 
> 
> Mel Brooks fans please post.
> ...

Click to collapse



I push pen all day. Does it make me a woman? 

Tbh, i love manual work. There is something satisfying about it. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2013)

undercover said:


> I push pen all day. Does it make me a woman?
> 
> Tbh, i love manual work. There is something satisfying about it.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



It's why I have the job I have. Could make more indoors with A/C and in front of a computer, but I like to work. 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 AM ----------

This is what I do

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okz8xGEXXko&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Make your roads look pretty

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 03:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------

This is what I do

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okz8xGEXXko&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Make your roads look pretty

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------

This is what I do

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okz8xGEXXko&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Make your roads look pretty

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 03:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------

This is what I do

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okz8xGEXXko&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Make your roads look pretty

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## undercover (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, bo, enough. I got what you do, lol. 
I like it, but I like interaction more. I'm in customer service and love it. Also, I'm in operational side of it, meaning things are happening live, so when **** hits the fan it gets pretty hectic, which I like. Last day at current job today anyway  Starting new one on Monday, which will be even more interesting. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ok, bo, enough. I got what you do, lol.
> I like it, but I like interaction more. I'm in customer service and love it. Also, I'm in operational side of it, meaning things are happening live, so when **** hits the fan it gets pretty hectic, which I like. Last day at current job today anyway  Starting new one on Monday, which will be even more interesting.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Good luck and sure why it posts like that sometimes.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> Good luck and sure why it posts like that sometimes.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Undercover is pretty thick in the skull huh?

You said 4 times what you do to make him understand..


----------



## boborone (Apr 24, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Undercover is pretty thick in the skull huh?
> 
> You said 4 times what you do to make him understand..

Click to collapse



It was tapatalk not me. But yea, repetition works best for him.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 24, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ok, bo, enough. I got what you do, lol.
> I like it, but I like interaction more. I'm in customer service and love it. Also, I'm in operational side of it, meaning things are happening live, so when **** hits the fan it gets pretty hectic, which I like. Last day at current job today anyway  Starting new one on Monday, which will be even more interesting.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



i've been 2 years with customer service before,
glad i'm out of that hell hole
it's like everyday someone's gonna give a **** load of shout and swears on your face,
i actually swear back in mute 

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



dayum, this pic looks awesome in the iMAC


----------



## Deadly (Apr 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> dayum, this pic looks awesome in the iMAC

Click to collapse



I hear a turn clock...:sly: Kill ^^^ this with FIRE!!


----------



## undercover (Apr 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> Good luck and sure why it posts like that sometimes.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Thanks Bo.  







boborone said:


> It was tapatalk not me. But yea, repetition works best for him.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse




Awwww 






deathnotice01 said:


> i've been 2 years with customer service before,
> glad i'm out of that hell hole
> it's like everyday someone's gonna give a **** load of shout and swears on your face,
> i actually swear back in mute
> ...

Click to collapse



Customer service differs. As I said, I'm in operational side of it, if you know what it means, so it's quite different from what normal CS is. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I did 3 pages of this just today in school(Apostrophes).  I *could* care less about grammar.

Click to collapse



... How old are you?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey Alan! Did you get your Nexus?


----------



## _Variable (Apr 24, 2013)

Yo frat

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey there Sam!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 24, 2013)

Yo

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## _Variable (Apr 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey there Sam!

Click to collapse




Wolf Pup said:


> Yo
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Hey yall. Jst really bored...


-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 24, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hey yall. Jst really bored...
> 
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> ...

Click to collapse



Arrange some beers for yeh 

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm driving one of these today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Normally I drive one of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Arrange some beers for yeh
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



Ah so u are giving alcohol to minors eh

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm driving one of these today
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh.
My bad.
Didn't knew he is minor. 
So you want those?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Oh.
> My bad.
> Didn't knew he is minor.
> So you want those?
> ...

Click to collapse



Knew.....

Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 24, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Oh.
> My bad.
> Didn't knew he is minor.
> So you want those?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sammy is a girl...

--Android Pizza


----------



## Deadly (Apr 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm driving one of these today
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow! Cool man.. i want to drive such trucks one day..







[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Oh.
> My bad.
> Didn't knew he is minor.
> So you want those?
> ...

Click to collapse



She*

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 24, 2013)

weeo said:


> Sammy is a girl...
> 
> --Android Pizza

Click to collapse



Ok.







Deadly said:


> She*
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Ok.


----------



## undercover (Apr 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Knew.....
> 
> Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Good one :thumbup:

Jeff, you got enough wheels on that thing? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Apex (Apr 24, 2013)

What's up, chicken butts?


----------



## undercover (Apr 24, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, chicken butts?

Click to collapse



What's up rooster pimple? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 24, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, chicken butts?

Click to collapse



Apex, you have a time machine! 


--Android Pizza


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, chicken butts?

Click to collapse



Hello, sir .___.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Oh.
> My bad.
> Didn't knew he is minor.
> So you want those?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes please

Oh and Sammy is a she 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 24, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, chicken butts?

Click to collapse



Ooooh look, the prodigal one returns 

_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Wow! Cool man.. i want to drive such trucks one day..
> 
> 
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein[/size][/color]

Click to collapse



It is fun. Except I drive them in a oil refinery and in tight spaces and it can be nerve racking 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Good one :thumbup:
> 
> Jeff, you got enough wheels on that thing?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



18 wheels is enough yes 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------




Apex said:


> What's up, chicken butts?

Click to collapse



Oh hai :beer::beer:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 24, 2013)

I heard some little pipsqueak was having a case of butthurtitis. Don't quote the little prick, don't engage him in our thread, just report him.. Over, and over, and over.


----------



## undercover (Apr 24, 2013)

Apex said:


> I heard some little pipsqueak was having a case of butthurtitis. Don't quote the little prick, don't engage him in our thread, just report him.. Over, and over, and over.
> 
> View attachment 1908013

Click to collapse



Nah, it's ok now. He's is "lurking but not posting". 

That's the best trolling result I've ever seen. Joint effort ftw. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 24, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, chicken butts?

Click to collapse



What's up, ****-a-doodle?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2013)

Apex said:


> I heard some little pipsqueak was having a case of butthurtitis. Don't quote the little prick, don't engage him in our thread, just report him.. Over, and over, and over.
> 
> View attachment 1908013

Click to collapse



Oh ? I thought we were to thank him till he leaves  my bad

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cascabel (Apr 24, 2013)

Apex said:


> I heard some little pipsqueak was having a case of butthurtitis. Don't quote the little prick, don't engage him in our thread, just report him.. Over, and over, and over.
> 
> View attachment 1908013

Click to collapse



lol. don't mind him. me thinks the frat knows how to handle him. 







undercover said:


> Nah, it's ok now. He's is "lurking but not posting".
> 
> That's the best trolling result I've ever seen. Joint effort ftw.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse





^^^
this. lol. we can count on you to slao him if things got out of hand. 




RohinZaraki said:


> Oh ? I thought we were to thank him till he leaves  my bad
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



still breathing eh?  how's my favorite dev? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm nearing the end of my pledge, sirs.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## cascabel (Apr 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm nearing the end of my pledge, sirs.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



grats wolf. :thumbup:
honestly thought you were already a member. so what's your TOT? or did you already make one? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 24, 2013)

Cassie! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> grats wolf. :thumbup:
> honestly thought you were already a member. so what's your TOT? or did you already make one?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I don't know about my TOT. However, I just came back from the orthodontist and has 2 teeth pulled out with plier things and I'm drooling and on my 2nd bandage. So excuse me if my Tot is a bit late.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> grats wolf. :thumbup:
> honestly thought you were already a member. so what's your TOT? or did you already make one?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Gtalk...

Long time no see, Cas! Wassup!?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I don't know about my TOT. However, I just came back from the orthodontist and has 2 teeth pulled out with plier things and I'm drooling and on my 2nd bandage. So excuse me if my Tot is a bit late.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



I told him to be gentle wtf. Sorry pup I'll give u an Internet's. *scratches pup behind the ears* 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 24, 2013)

Sleepy. You still here?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I told him to be gentle wtf. Sorry pup I'll give u an Internet's. *scratches pup behind the ears*
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He was a nice dentist. But, there wasn't another way to do it without super advanced expensive surgery. 
I sad 
I tried eating dinner, but I can't. My mum gave me porridge.
Play with me to give be a happy!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> He was a nice dentist. But, there wasn't another way to do it without super advanced expensive surgery.
> I sad
> I tried eating dinner, but I can't. My mum gave me porridge.
> Play with me to give be a happy!
> ...

Click to collapse



You should've gotten a hot chick to be your dentist.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You should've gotten a hot chick to be your dentist.

Click to collapse



You volunteering?






Oh wait. I didn't see the "hot" part. Only saw chick




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 24, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You volunteering?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good one. 
Besides, if I were a chick I'd be sooooo hot..... This is awkward.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good one.
> Besides, if I were a chick I'd be sooooo hot..... This is awkward.

Click to collapse



You've been there. You've done that. The result was not so hot




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sleepy. You still here?

Click to collapse



You called, ChickenMuffin? :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> He was a nice dentist. But, there wasn't another way to do it without super advanced expensive surgery.
> I sad
> I tried eating dinner, but I can't. My mum gave me porridge.
> Play with me to give be a happy!
> ...

Click to collapse



*Throws ball*

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good one.
> Besides, if I were a chick I'd be sooooo hot..... This is awkward.

Click to collapse



Optimistic much? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 24, 2013)

WTF am I reading!? Forget that. Why am I still up at 1 AM?


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> WTF am I reading!? Forget that. Why am I still up at 1 AM?

Click to collapse




Go sleep 

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 24, 2013)

@QuantumFoam.. the only messenger Gtalk you used to use!  :sly: stopped using that also? :sly:
Y U NO REPLY


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @QuantumFoam.. the only messenger Gtalk you used to use!  :sly: stopped using that also? :sly:
> Y U NO REPLY

Click to collapse



He must be having :beer: 
Chill 

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 24, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> He must be having :beer:
> Chill
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He is under age, to have :beer:


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Deadly said:


> He is under age, to have :beer:

Click to collapse



U r saying like u haven't seen underage kids drinking :beer:

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 24, 2013)

Only two days left of work week, but I'm quite confident I'll be offered an extra/weekend job 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 24, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Optimistic much?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Optimus Prime?


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 24, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Only two days left of work week, but I'm quite confident I'll be offered an extra/weekend job
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really love your quotes! Anthony and Kurt aren't two people you commonly see quoted on a forum like XDA. 



Ichigo said:


> Optimus Prime?

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 24, 2013)

Evening muffins 

_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 24, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Go sleep
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



YOUZ. GOT. NEW. PHONEZ!!!! Which one is that? Can't say I've heard of it. Hey, BTW, does your kernel support loop devices?

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Evening muffins
> 
> _    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _

Click to collapse



Evening Juggs!


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Really love your quotes! Anthony and Kurt aren't two people you commonly see quoted on a forum like XDA.

Click to collapse



Thanks dude  have you read Scar Tissue?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> YOUZ. GOT. NEW. PHONEZ!!!! Which one is that? Can't say I've heard of it. Hey, BTW, does your kernel support loop devices?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia p btw i got official JB update today :beer:
Didn't check with loop devices 

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 24, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Thanks dude  have you read Scar Tissue?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's the next on my list after I finish rereading "I Am Ozzy" and "The Heroin Diaries: A Year in the Life of a Shattered Rock Star" by Nikki Sixx. 

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------




percy_g2 said:


> Sony Xperia p btw i got official JB update today :beer:
> Did check with loop devices
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn man!  Was really hoping I could find a kernel with loop support... Looks like I'll switch to a different device too... My Fire XT isn't exactly a supported device.  It has GB running on a *FroYo* kernel!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> still breathing eh?  how's my favorite dev?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Y u no reply Gtalk D: ???

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You should've gotten a hot chick to be your dentist.

Click to collapse



I remember when you went to the hairdresser for 6 hours and a hot chick was cutting your hair.







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *Throws ball*
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Imma go get dat

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I remember when you went to the hairdresser for 6 hours and a hot chick was cutting your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was only there for about 20 minutes.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 24, 2013)

Deadly said:


> He is under age, to have :beer:

Click to collapse



Wait what :what: how old is he anyway


----------



## undercover (Apr 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Wait what :what: how old is he anyway

Click to collapse



Physically something like 17. Mentally, approaching 12.

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 24, 2013)

undercover said:


> Physically something like 17. Mentally, approaching 12.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



:sly::what::screwy::shocked:


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 24, 2013)

You guys didn't know QF was 17?


----------



## prototype7 (Apr 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> It's the next on my list after I finish rereading "I Am Ozzy" and "The Heroin Diaries: A Year in the Life of a Shattered Rock Star" by Nikki Sixx.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I was on the Inc 2, we were running JB on a hacked up GB kernel. Just recently got a Linux 3.0 kernel running.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> You guys didn't know QF was 17?

Click to collapse



I didn't. I know you're 10 though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> You guys didn't know QF was 17?

Click to collapse



I didn't. I know you're 10 though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> You guys didn't know QF was 17?

Click to collapse



I didn't. I know you're 10 though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> You guys didn't know QF was 17?

Click to collapse



I didn't. I know you're 10 though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> You guys didn't know QF was 17?

Click to collapse



I didn't. I know you're 10 though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You guys didn't know QF was 17?

Click to collapse



that grumpy old man is not 71!



percy_g2 said:


> Sony Xperia p btw i got official JB update today :beer:
> Didn't check with loop devices
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i looked at the xperia p, amazing specs, but small screen, a rectangular slab and has a small capacity battery



Wolf Pup said:


> I remember when you went to the hairdresser for 6 hours and a hot chick was cutting your hair.
> 
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



2 hours for the haircut, 4 hours in the private room


----------



## prototype7 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You guys didn't know QF was 17?

Click to collapse



I didn't. I know you're 10 though 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I didn't. I know you're 10 though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i thought you we're a cyborg


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I didn't. I know you're 10 though
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Say it enough?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 25, 2013)

What's metaphorically up, people?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What's metaphorically up, people?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



thought and dreams ,

not much,
just testing a software for compliance and awaiting for the ads to popup so i can fail them, mwahaahha


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Say it enough?

Click to collapse



If you aren't 10, are you 5 maybe?

Oh wait, your the official public relations account of then company Itch-Go right?


PS. I see the stock is falling 
I'M BATMAN


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm just being frustrated with site hypocrisy, as evidenced by my recent posts.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> If you aren't 10, are you 5 maybe?
> 
> Oh wait, your the official public relations account of then company Itch-Go right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm actually 7 years old...


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm actually 7 years old...

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 25, 2013)

batman vs a 7 year old girl,

who will claim vic-toe-ry


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 25, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse









*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse








Turns out I'm 7.... And Black.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Turns out I'm 7.... And Black.

Click to collapse



4K 3d Video or it didn't happen

I'M BATMAN


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> When I was on the Inc 2, we were running JB on a hacked up GB kernel. Just recently got a Linux 3.0 kernel running.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with that, just that the Fire XT has really good hardware and it's all going to waste. No sources, so we can't even compile a proper kernel or patch it to a GB one.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> When I was on the Inc 2, we were running JB on a hacked up GB kernel. Just recently got a Linux 3.0 kernel running.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought Inc 2 was getting ICS update officially, and wouldn't that bring the 3.0 kernel officially? 

Desire Z never got ICS, but has full 3.0 kernel

We can over clock stably to 2 GHz. What about you?

I'M BATMAN


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i looked at the xperia p, amazing specs, but small screen, a rectangular slab and has a small capacity battery

Click to collapse



4 inches screen  is small for you 
yeah battery is bit small only 1 day backup on normal use .


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Turns out I'm 7.... And Black.

Click to collapse



I like your eyebros XD XD

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Apr 25, 2013)

Yo frat 

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Know.....
> 
> Know Know Know Know Know
> Know Know Know Know Know
> ...

Click to collapse




Okay..


DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes please
> 
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry mate. MI won the match yesterday.








SammyDroidWiz said:


> Yo frat
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Hi sammy


*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 25, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Sorry mate. MI won the match yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't u hate u hate it when the kittehs drink all the beer 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 25, 2013)

That yours, Jeff? I normally dislike the pug-like muzzle, but kitteh above is cute.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't u hate u hate it when the kittehs drink all the beer
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You do?


And good nite.
It's 10:25 AM here

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That yours, Jeff? I normally dislike the pug-like muzzle, but kitteh above is cute.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



No but isn't he cool looking

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------




[Bruce Wayne] said:


> You do?
> 
> 
> And good nite.
> ...

Click to collapse



No I kid but they did just get popeyes spicy fried chicken lol

Top o the morning 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

Good night everybody.


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That yours, Jeff? I normally dislike the pug-like muzzle, but kitteh above is cute.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Kittens are evil 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 25, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> Kittens are evil
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is not true.... But but like humans some are just bad seeds.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 25, 2013)

One of ours has a panic disorder, and about three times mauled the **** out of people, myself included.  It went much like this:





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't u hate u hate it when the kittehs drink all the beer
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



when a cat gets drunk things get fked up







Ichigo said:


> Good night everybody.

Click to collapse



g night princess


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> when a cat gets drunk things get fked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 25, 2013)

oh gawd,

so i finally found the perfect contract,
$400 for a galaxy note 2 but i have to pay $24/ month for 24 months and that includes real unlimited 3G+ with no throttle


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> They do. But they all have goldfish memory syndrome.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I know why juggles won't do it but why you?



jRi0T68 said:


> 10 year anniversary tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lovely!!! I'm gonna wear that someday!! Freaking great!
Except, i don't remember that knot's name.  What's it called?

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> oh gawd,
> 
> so i finally found the perfect contract,
> $400 for a galaxy note 2 but i have to pay $24/ month for 24 months and that includes real unlimited 3G+ with no throttle

Click to collapse



Sounds like a sweet deal! But are your hands big enough to...you know..??


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 25, 2013)

It's the eldredge knot. YouTube it. Practice. It's a ***** to tie, but I felt like a boss in it. Getting gas I got checked out by ~19yr old girl. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's the eldredge knot. YouTube it. Practice. It's a ***** to tie, but I felt like a boss in it. Getting gas I got checked out by ~19yr old girl.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I can do that knot with my eyes closed.  It's all in how you wear it.   Im guessing you did it like baws.-style.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

Good morning, dead thread. Skinny, you changed your avatar, right?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good morning, dead thread. Skinny, you changed your avatar, right?

Click to collapse



Morning Ichigo.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

SPIDERMONKEY!

Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> SPIDERMONKEY!
> 
> Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.

Click to collapse



Would be cool if you change your username to spidermonkey.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> SPIDERMONKEY!
> 
> Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.

Click to collapse



Monkey Spider?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Would be cool if you change your username to spidermonkey.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse




Nobody tells the Vice President what to do. :sly:
Except the President and the Founding Members...

You trying to tell me what to do, punk? 

Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Monkey Spider?

Click to collapse



Spider bites can be itchy. :sly:

Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Nobody tells the Vice President what to do. :sly:
> Except the President and the Founding Members...
> 
> You trying to tell me what to do, punk?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll tell you what to do whenever I feel like it. :sly: Got a problem with that?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'll tell you what to do whenever I feel like it. :sly: Got a problem with that?

Click to collapse



You itchin for a fight, Chicken? :sly:
Again? :sly::sly:

Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I know why juggles won't do it but why you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same reason as Juggs. 







jRi0T68 said:


> It's the eldredge knot. YouTube it. Practice. It's a ***** to tie, but I felt like a boss in it. Getting gas I got checked out by ~19yr old girl.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Not surprised. This knot is (and i don't use this word often) awesome! 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Nobody tells the Vice President what to do. :sly:
> Except the President and the Founding Members...
> 
> You trying to tell me what to do, punk?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am sorry but I am not charter member of this fraternity, so your arguement is invalid. 
But still Spidermonkey would look better with your tapatalk sig than Sleepy! does

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Same reason as Juggs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a knot that gets you noticed, once people notice it they can't take their eyes off it 

_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It's a knot that gets you noticed, once people notice it they can't take their eyes off it
> 
> _    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _

Click to collapse



I will keep it in mind. Does it go well with a non classic suit? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> I am sorry but I am not charter member of this fraternity, so your arguement is invalid.
> But still Spidermonkey would look better with your tapatalk sig than Sleepy! does
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



Like I said, you don't tell me what to do. :sly:

It's not an argument.
It's not an excuse.
It's not even a rebuttal.
It's just plain fact. 

So you can stuff your advice where the sun don't shine, bub.

Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Like I said, you don't tell me what to do. :sly:
> 
> It's not an argument.
> It's not an excuse.
> ...

Click to collapse



*Doesn't shine... Doesn't... 

*grammar Commie wakes up*

But I'm glad you are learning metaphors from me 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> I will keep it in mind. Does it go well with a non classic suit?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



A trinity knot looks best with a non classic suit or the lovers tie knot (i think that's what is called) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> *Doesn't shine... Doesn't...
> 
> *grammar Commie wakes up*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, grammar commie, the phrase is 'stick it where the sun don't shine'.
It's a colloquialism. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stick where the sun don't shine

Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Like I said, you don't tell me what to do. :sly:
> 
> It's not an argument.
> It's not an excuse.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.
Earlier you said no one tells the VP what to do except Precident and GB members.
Now you back on no one tells me (Why no VP here)

Anyways sorry.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Well, grammar commie, the phrase is 'stick it where the sun don't shine'.
> It's a colloquialism.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=stick where the sun don't shine
> ...

Click to collapse



It's Internet. Don't believe Internet. Since when sun is plural? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Lol.
> Earlier you said no one tells the VP what to do except Precident and GB members.
> Now you back on no one tells me (Why no VP here)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I said YOU don't tell me what to do. :sly:

There's a huge difference.

At least read what you quote... 

Anyway, you don't need to apologise to me.
I haven't been serious throughout this conversation... just trolling. 

Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No. I said YOU don't tell me what to do. :sly:
> 
> There's a huge difference.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



About the time people learned that you are about as serious as I am 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> It's Internet. Don't believe Internet. Since when sun is plural?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



It's not an internet phrase... 

Here's a page with real references. From books. 

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/where+the+sun+don't+shine

Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




undercover said:


> About the time people learned that you are about as serious as I am
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Indeed. 

Sent from my spidermonkey using a spidermonkey.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's not an internet phrase...
> 
> Here's a page with real references. From books.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tits or gtfo 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tits or gtfo
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



How?
:screwy:

Sent from my spidermonkey.

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




undercover said:


> It's *the* Internet. Don't believe *the* Internet. Since when *is the* sun plural?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Fixed it for ya, grammar commie. There were a few grammatical mistakes there. :sly:

Sent from my spidermonkey.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> How?
> :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my spidermonkey.
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, can be argued... 
Go cut someone. I sense tension in your aura. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tits or gtfo
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse








_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _

Click to collapse



*high five*


_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Meh, can be argued...
> Go cut someone. I sense tension in your aura.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Yeah, after that pwnage, my aura becomes tense. :screwy::sly:

Sent from my spidermonkey.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> *high five*
> 
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Even managed to get a pair of tits in that pic 

_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Even managed to get a pair of tits in that pic
> 
> _    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _

Click to collapse



Awesome Juggs is awesome :thumbup:

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Even managed to get a pair of tits in that pic
> 
> _    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _

Click to collapse





Sent from my spidermonkey.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Sent from my spidermonkey.

Click to collapse



I thought a few wouldn't get it 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> I thought a few wouldn't get it
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse





_    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

@Sleepy! 

Ffs, how many times do I have to tell you I speak English, not American 

Triple vs. treble
There is no substantive difference between triple and treble (where treble has to do with threes). They share all their definitions. Treble is favored in a few specific contexts (in the game of darts, for instance), but triple is generally favored everywhere else. Even in British English, where treble is most common, triple appears approximately three times for every instance of treble. In American English, treble is almost unheard of except in relation to sound and music

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _    “Without deviation from the norm, progress is not possible.”*―*Frank Zappa    _

Click to collapse



Are those birds called tits, by any chance? 

Sent from my spidermonkey.

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




undercover said:


> @Sleepy!
> 
> Ffs, how many times do I have to tell you I speak English, not American
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still not fully convinced... 
It might be true, but, as you so eloquently put it on the last page, tits or gtfo. 

Sent from my spidermonkey.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Are those birds called tits, by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my spidermonkey.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

You are learning fast, boy. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> About the time people learned that you are about as serious as I am
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> You are learning fast, boy.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse





Sent from my spidermonkey.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep, you can't believe what we say. None of it. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yep, you can't believe what we say. None of it.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I'll keep this in mind.
For you and Sleepy!

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Deadly (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yep, you can't believe what we say. None of it.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



as if we didn't knew that already

We just pretend like we don't know sometimes .. so that you don't feel sad

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> As if we didn't kn*o*w that already
> 
> We just pretend like we don't know sometimes .. so that you don't feel sad
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Same reason as Juggs.
> 
> Not surprised. This knot is (and i don't use this word often) awesome!
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Je ne comprendre pas. I do not know the story behind your avatar. Yours is a tattoo as well?
Also what's a non classic suit?


----------



## Deadly (Apr 25, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



you fixed as as As? 

Boredom gets you to do things I see

May be you should get some work done instead of fixing character cases.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you fixed as as As?
> 
> Boredom gets you to do things I see
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go on desktop and see. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you fixed as as As?
> 
> Boredom gets you to do things I see
> 
> May be you should get some work done instead of fixing character cases..

Click to collapse



know and knew.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Je ne comprendre pas. I do not know the story behind your avatar. Yours is a tattoo as well?
> Also what's a non classic suit?

Click to collapse



There is no story. It's my eye watching you lot, and it stays! 

Ones like tux are classic. Newer slim fit etc aren't. Sort of. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> There is no story. It's my eye watching you lot, and it stays!
> 
> Ones like tux are classic. Newer slim fit etc aren't. Sort of.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



That's not your eye.   :sly: :sly:

Just looked up on the difference between a tux and suit and it's hurting my head, maybe later.


----------



## eep2378 (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That's not your eye.   :sly: :sly:
> 
> Just looked up on the difference between a tux and suit and it's hurting my head, maybe later.

Click to collapse



No, it's mine.................:cyclops:


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That's not your eye.   :sly: :sly:
> 
> Just looked up on the difference between a tux and suit and it's hurting my head, maybe later.

Click to collapse



It IS picture of my eye. Photoshopped, but still. And it's been proven, ask longer standing RCs. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> It IS picture of my eye. Photoshopped, but still. And it's been proven, ask longer standing RCs.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I saw this debate between you and tonystark

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> It IS picture of my eye. Photoshopped, but still. And it's been proven, ask longer standing RCs.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Post a hi-res one. :angel:


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I saw this debate between you and tonystark
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



so fast u changed your signature


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

Adult time, I suppose? I shall leave, but I will be back. Behave yourselves. :sly:


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Post a hi-res one. :angel:

Click to collapse



No. 

I have nothing to prove 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> I saw this debate between you and tonystark
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Yup. In depth examination of pictures  

My posts are still there? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> No.
> 
> I have nothing to prove
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Still post it. Show off your skillz.  

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Adult time, I suppose? I shall leave, but I will bone back. Behave yourselves. :sly:

Click to collapse



Bone back? Ok.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Still post it. Show off your skillz.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Skillz of what? Photoshop? 
www.progressionist.deviantart.com

Look up Skoda Octavia. In comments there is link to base (original). 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 25, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> so fast u changed your signature

Click to collapse



changed it yesterday..





undercover said:


> No.
> 
> I have nothing to prove
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup.. all of them are still there..

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> changed it yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

How TF have i accumulated 50 thanks in 2 days while doing nothing contributory worth? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------

How TF have i accumulated 50 thanks in 2 days while doing nothing contributory worth? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not all
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Says a lot about your thanks meter.. 

I meant whatever you left there.. are still there :sly: I know not all..

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

ittus said:


> Oh, I've got few more stories about kids. Vomiting bug was class. Projectile vomiting and all that. My niece was first one to go down with it. Never ever seen anything like that. I'm not exaggerating, distance was at least 2 meters!

Click to collapse



Dafuq? That's my post. Someone report spammer please. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## prototype7 (Apr 25, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I thought Inc 2 was getting ICS update officially, and wouldn't that bring the 3.0 kernel officially?
> 
> Desire Z never got ICS, but has full 3.0 kernel
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We were supposed to, but never did, and probably won't. Most of the devs have already left, evervolv team is still doing good work though, they're the ones who got 3.0 running. I never tried OC to 2GHz, that would have been double the normal speed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dafuq? That's my post. Someone report spammer please.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Done. You could report in spam users thread you know

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

Busy thread today... Too busy. :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Skillz of what? Photoshop?
> www.progressionist.deviantart.com
> 
> Look up Skoda Octavia. In comments there is link to base (original).
> ...

Click to collapse



Well the base link isn't working, could be my internet it's been acting up lately.
Like a lot of other stuff though.
Also reported.
@Deadly enjoying the private forum?


----------



## Deadly (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well the base link isn't working, could be my internet it's been acting up lately.
> Like a lot of other stuff though.
> Also reported.
> 
> @Deadly enjoying the private forum?

Click to collapse



I reported too.. ya kinda lol.. my post count going nuts I guess..

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------




			
				Ichigo said:
			
		

> Once in every 2 months is even more reasonable. Even though username changes isn't that big of an issue.

Click to collapse



coming from you.. makes a lot of sense doesn't it. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




			
				Ichigo said:
			
		

> Once in every 2 months is even more reasonable. Even though username changes isn't that big of an issue.

Click to collapse



coming from you.. makes a lot of sense doesn't it. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




			
				Ichigo said:
			
		

> Once in every 2 months is even more reasonable. Even though username changes isn't that big of an issue.

Click to collapse



coming from you.. makes a lot of sense doesn't it. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I reported too.. ya kinda lol.. my post count going nuts I guess..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein
> ...

Click to collapse



I was being completely impartial and unbiased.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I was being completely impartial and unbiased.

Click to collapse



I'm impartial and unbiased. 

You're a troll. 

Sent from my spidermonkey.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Says a lot about your thanks meter..
> 
> I meant whatever you left there.. are still there :sly: I know not all..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And i should care because? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> And i should care because?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Grumpy grandpa is grumpy

It was just an observation

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Grumpy grandpa is grumpy
> 
> It was just an observation
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see you found what they used to call me 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good morning, dead thread. Skinny, you changed your avatar, right?

Click to collapse



No, it's still clearly an octopus. 

-kcco-


----------



## Deadly (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> I see you found what they used to call me
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



lol.. I have called you that here many times before already.. search or read back.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, it's still clearly an octopus.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Lol. You are dripping with it, aren't you? I like it 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol. You are dripping with it, aren't you? I like it
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I have no idea what you just meant.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I have no idea what you just meant.

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll chew it for you and put it in your mouth. 
Sarcasm 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ok. I'll chew it for you and put it in your mouth.
> Sarcasm
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Damn!


----------



## roofrider (Apr 25, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> But, what is he dripping with?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Siyah kernel

Click to collapse



Tell me you're joking.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 25, 2013)

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Good night/morning/afternoon/evening everyone
*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, it's still clearly an octopus.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Sarcastic much?


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> I see you found what they used to call me
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Stinky please
We used to call you Recognized noob  Good ol RC OT days..


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Stinky please
> We used to call you Recognized noob  Good ol RC OT days..

Click to collapse



I did ask for that title many times.. Never been granted it :/
Good old days indeed. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guys! Did I miss something while I was gone?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hey guys! Did I miss something while I was gone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, a lot of drama some pages back. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yeah, a lot of drama some pages back.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Really? What drama? Did I miss it?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Really? What drama? Did I miss it?

Click to collapse



Smack yourself....

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Smack yourself....
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Jeez.... New generation can be slow, right? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Smack yourself....
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Geez.  I was just joking...


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Geez.  I was just joking...

Click to collapse



Convenient way out.... 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Really? What drama? Did I miss it?

Click to collapse






Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Jeez.... New generation can be slow, right?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Very :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Geez.  I was just joking...

Click to collapse



I know but I still think you should just give yourself one quick smack to the side of the face. If it hurts just put some of your itchy cream on it 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> View attachment 1911747
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Where'd you get that? :what:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 25, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Where'd you get that? :what:

Click to collapse



Stole it.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 26, 2013)

i've seen a lot of mushy stuff a few pages back,

only drama around i saw in a while was my device's OT thread


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Where'd you get that? :what:

Click to collapse



I saw Android Pizza posting that in nexus thread

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i've seen a lot of mushy stuff a few pages back,
> 
> only drama around i saw in a while was my device's OT thread

Click to collapse



Ooooh, what drama? 

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ooooh, what drama?
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



check it out almost 10 pages of soap opera


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> check it out almost 10 pages of soap opera

Click to collapse



Was i involved in any way, shape or form? 

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## Deadly (Apr 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Was i involved in any way, shape or form?
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



Yes, both.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 26, 2013)

To be honest, I still don't know what drama went on.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Yes, both..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



I made two comments, one that i felt needed to be said. One for the lulz, what can i say. I held my tongue other than that though 

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## Deadly (Apr 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I made two comments, one that i felt needed to be said. One for the lulz, what can i say. I held my tongue other than that though
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



Well, I didn't meant that.. I was just going with the flow.. as many bite this time.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, I didn't meant that.. I was just going with the flow.. as many bite this time..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



It's a looooong night for me this far 

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> To be honest, I still don't know what drama went on.

Click to collapse



Smack yourself NAO Boi!

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 26, 2013)

Gangnum style : 1,558,009,043 views. 
Oh yeah, and according to the comments I can get paid $89/hr working at home, with a weekly pay check of $16966.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Gangnum style : 1,558,009,043 views.
> Oh yeah, and according to the comments I can get paid $89/hr working at home, with a weekly pay check of $16966.

Click to collapse



I want that spamming link too  

I also want the opportunity to make unbelievable amounts of money at home, while doing virtually nothing 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 26, 2013)

Sssssuuuuppppp?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> To be honest, I still don't know what drama went on.

Click to collapse



this does not compute.



Ichigo said:


> Gangnum style : 1,558,009,043 views.
> Oh yeah, and according to the comments I can get paid $89/hr working at home, with a weekly pay check of $16966.

Click to collapse




-DarkKnight- said:


> I want that spamming link too
> 
> I also want the opportunity to make unbelievable amounts of money at home, while doing virtually nothing
> 
> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



i have in my email that said my computer will pay me on it's own while inhaling O2

they even have this nice picture of a gentleman being paid for breathing air through his own PC.









Wolf Pup said:


> Sssssuuuuppppp?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



just so damn excited because it's friday!
a weekend without work and still getting paid


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2013)

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 26, 2013)

i'm so happy today,

i failed a software for EU Safe Harbor and Child Safety Certification,
i failed them the minute i saw crazy ads spawn everywhere,

i feel happy when i make the internetz a better place


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 26, 2013)

Morning muff's

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 26, 2013)

Am I the only guy who hasn't watched Star Wars here? :/


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Am I the only guy who hasn't watched Star Wars here? :/

Click to collapse



LIAR!

starwars is the most awesome thing ever in sci-fi TV


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Am I the only guy who hasn't watched Star Wars here? :/

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Wait. What? You haven't seen star wars? Gtfo. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, I didn't *mean* that.. I was just going with the flow.. as many bite this time..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



FTFY.


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yes.
> 
> Wait. What? You haven't seen star wars? Gtfo.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse





deathnotice01 said:


> LIAR!
> 
> starwars is the most awesome thing ever in sci-fi TV

Click to collapse



Time to watch it then :cyclops:


----------



## Deadly (Apr 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> FTFY.

Click to collapse



Thanks.. its a bad habit. Undercover corrected me once. I keep forgetting though.. 

Prawn.. check WA.. 
____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Thanks.. its a bad habit. Undercover corrected me once. I keep forgetting though..
> 
> Prawn.. check WA..
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



It's ok, I understand 



Kind of :what:


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Thanks.. its a bad habit. Undercover corrected me once. I keep forgetting though..
> 
> Prawn.. check WA..
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



You can rely on me to pound it in your head until you remember. 

Did + present tense . Always.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> You can rely on me to pound it in your head until you remember.
> 
> Did + present tense . Always.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I got a good reply from RohinZaraki on that. 
Knew knew knew...

I shall remeber it forever.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 26, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> I got a good reply from RohinZaraki on that.
> Knew knew knew...
> 
> I shall remeber it forever.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did somebody call  ?



RohinZaraki said:


> Knew.....
> 
> Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew Knew
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Did somebody call  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nah.
Just remembered.

Calling now @RohinZaraki 


*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> I got a good reply from RohinZaraki on that.
> Knew knew knew...
> 
> I shall remeber it forever.
> ...

Click to collapse



Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember 








Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember Remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The 5th of November... 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> The 5th of November...
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse




The Gunpowder treason and plot 
I know of no reason
Why the Gunpowder treason
Should ever be forgot!






Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> The 5th of November...
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Guy fawkes?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> The Gunpowder treason and plot
> I know of no reason
> Why the Gunpowder treason
> Should ever be forgot!
> ...

Click to collapse



*high five*

Heh, the only terrorist officially celebrated in a christian country. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> *high five*
> 
> Heh, the only terrorist officially celebrated in a christian country.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse





His alliteration is, if I may, awesome!




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> His alliteration is, if I may, awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds nothing like what you are thinking about though. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> It sounds nothing like what you are thinking about though.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Meh

On another note, I'm not 12 -_-




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh
> 
> On another note, I'm not 12 -_-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, you aren't. 17. Physically. Mentally 12½

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> No, you aren't. 17. Physically. Mentally 12½
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse





At least I don't go around watching those weird Japanese cartoons and changing my username every month




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> At least I don't go around watching those weird Japanese cartoons and changing my username every month
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True. 
My observations. He's been behaving well and have taken a lot of **** from you guys lately. I mean like literally every post someone would troll him. Maybe it's time to give him a chance and step back a bit? It is on a verge of bullying. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> At least I don't go around watching those weird Japanese cartoons and changing my username every month

Click to collapse



You mean Hentai?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> True.
> My observations. He's been behaving well and have taken a lot of **** from you guys lately. I mean like literally every post someone would troll him. Maybe it's time to give him a chance and step back a bit? It is on a verge of bullying.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I concur. 
He's been behaving extremely maturely lately and took all the ribbing in a most manly fashion. So, yes, I agree that we should stop




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Deadly (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> True.
> My observations. He's been behaving well and have taken a lot of **** from you guys lately. I mean like literally every post someone would troll him. Maybe it's time to give him a chance and step back a bit? It is on a verge of bullying.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



As if I didn't say this already like a month ago -___-:sly:

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Am I the only guy who hasn't watched Star Wars here? :/

Click to collapse



Probably 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer (Apr 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Am I the only guy who hasn't watched Star Wars here? :/

Click to collapse



If by "here" you mean "the world" then yes.  Yes you are :silly:


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Am I the only guy who hasn't watched Star Wars here? :/

Click to collapse



The force is strong in this one :sarcasm:

I'M BATMAN


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> If by "here" you mean "the world" then yes.  Yes you are :silly:

Click to collapse



Don't you have any Billie Piper pictures to go ogle? 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Don't you have any Billie Piper pictures to go ogle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nooooooooooooooooooo. Don't tell me he likes her? Yuk. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo. Don't tell me he likes her? Yuk.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Ah. You don't know?
He's even created a thread for her




Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

Here we go :



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1171918


Archer's Billie Piper thread



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ah. You don't know?
> He's even created a thread for her
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG. His respect level just smashed through the floor! 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Archer (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Don't you have any Billie Piper pictures to go ogle?

Click to collapse



Have you just stumbled upon the origin of the word Google?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> Have you just stumbled upon the origin of the word Google?

Click to collapse




Don't change the subject :sly:


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Don't change the subject :sly:

Click to collapse



Guess he's that ashamed 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Archer (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> OMG. His respect level just smashed through the floor!

Click to collapse



Lol.  I don't get no respect round here anyways


----------



## Deadly (Apr 26, 2013)

@veeman is alive !

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Guess he's that ashamed
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Incoming ban-arrows





Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Deadly (Apr 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> Lol.  I don't get no respect round here anyways

Click to collapse



Until minutes ago.. you had 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Archer (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Guess he's that ashamed

Click to collapse



Don't try and call me out!

I <3 BILLIE PIPER!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> Don't try and call me out!
> 
> I <3 BILLIE PIPER!!!

Click to collapse



I can feel the respect drop. Ouch!




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> Lol.  I don't get no respect round here anyways

Click to collapse



Seriously? 
Poke them kids in their lower backs with your arrows. Horrendous. 




_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Archer (Apr 26, 2013)

You lot don't know what you're missing.  At least I won't have to fight you for her


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Seriously?
> Poke them kids in their lower backs with your arrows. Horrendous.
> 
> View attachment 1913379
> ...

Click to collapse



That's Archer?


Well, he's no Oliver Queen, that's for sure 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Archer (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Seriously?
> Poke them kids in their lower backs with your arrows. Horrendous.
> 
> View attachment 1913379
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the exact same face that I pull as well.  I'm always trying to lick my own eyeball to see what it tastes like.


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> That's the exact same face that I pull as well.  I'm always trying to lick my own eyeball to see what it tastes like.

Click to collapse



I believe there is condition when eyes dry out. You suffer from it? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Archer (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> I believe there is condition when eyes dry out. You suffer from it?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



They're the windows to the soul and I want to see what my soul tastes like :silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> If by "here" you mean "the world" then yes.  Yes you are :silly:

Click to collapse



Well......i got archered


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> They're the windows to the soul and I want to see what my soul tastes like :silly:

Click to collapse



Lol. You win. I give up. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Well......i got archered

Click to collapse



Mentally or physically?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 26, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Mentally or physically?
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



xda-ly


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ah. You don't know?
> He's even created a thread for her
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's not even attractive IMHO. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 26, 2013)

Tinky which Nikon do you have?


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Tinky which Nikon do you have?

Click to collapse



D90

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> D90
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Planning on getting rid of the p&s, so looking at entry level dslr options.


----------



## undercover (Apr 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Planning on getting rid of the p&s, so looking at entry level dslr options.

Click to collapse



I'm considering selling it and going to good p&s. Just too bulky to carry around everywhere with kids. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 26, 2013)

Archer said:


> They're the windows to the soul and I want to see what my soul tastes like :silly:

Click to collapse



No, they're the doors :silly:


----------



## roofrider (Apr 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm considering selling it and going to good p&s. Just too bulky to carry around everywhere with kids.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Lawl!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 26, 2013)

i always miss out on the fun,

can we rewind the few pages with me here now


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> She's not even attractive IMHO.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But she was Rose in doctor who! do you know what that means?
and who here is good at cracking codes? I have cracked one part of the encryption, and now I have a string of numbers that I can't seem to do anything with, with all the deciphering tools i could find. the guy who is challenging me said i should ask others, cos theyll know what it is. apparently i need to convert my numbers into text. pm me if interested.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Apr 26, 2013)

Booooooooo

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 27, 2013)

Worked three days and already made $95.  Pay Check tomorrow, along with a few hours of work.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Worked three days and already made $95.  Pay Check tomorrow, along with a few hours of work.

Click to collapse



Hell ya bro... :thumbup::thumbup:



Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 27, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> At least I don't go around watching those weird Japanese cartoons and changing my username every month
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly. 







undercover said:


> True.
> My observations. He's been behaving well and have taken a lot of **** from you guys lately. I mean like literally every post someone would troll him. Maybe it's time to give him a chance and step back a bit? It is on a verge of bullying.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Honestly, it's nothing compared to how my brothers make fun of me, so I'm used to it.
Also, sticks and stones may break my bones, but words can only lead tro bullying which leads to depression which leads to...Wow, bad example, huh?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Worked three days and already made $95.  Pay Check tomorrow, along with a few hours of work.

Click to collapse



that's a $10 more than what i make in 3 days ,

in a month you can buy a SGS4 



btw, afik US compensation is usually by the hour,
and how much is the minimum wage in 1 day and for how many hours of work (in general)?


@undercover
itchy is a good sport,
that's what i like about him,
he's almost troll-proof


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> that's a $10 more than what i make in 3 days ,
> 
> in a month you can buy a SGS4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The minimum wage is $7.85 an hour for Ohio. I'm working for a dry wall company, and I am currently getting paid $10/hr without tax(it's all "under the table", so I don't get taxed). But, I only work maybe 2 or 3 week days after school for 2-3 hours, and then about 6 hours on Saturdays.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The minimum wage is $7.85 an hour for Ohio. I'm working for a dry wall company, and I am currently getting paid $10/hr without tax(it's all "under the table", so I don't get taxed). But, I only work maybe 2 or 3 week days after school for 2-3 hours, and then about 6 hours on Saturdays.

Click to collapse



damn now i realize how cheap labor is here,


our food products and services are a lot cheap here though,
i can eat really good food for a day on $4


also, last time i wasn't taxed by the government was when i was earning minimum wage ($8.50 /day for 8 hours) and that was on my first legal job,
they don't tax you if you are a minimum wage earner


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Worked three days and already made $95.  Pay Check tomorrow, along with a few hours of work.

Click to collapse



Thats too damn high.
In india you won't get even 1/3 of that after working 3 days (not talking about employees).

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 27, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Thats too damn high.
> In india you won't get even 1/3 of that after working 3 days (not talking about employees).
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



Too high?  For a kid, or for anybody?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Too high?  For a kid, or for anybody?

Click to collapse



I said not talking about regular employees.
And I thought your age is 15 or something. So I am talking about guys below 18

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Deadly (Apr 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Deadly.

Click to collapse



changing username every month? :sly:

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 27, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Thats too damn high.
> In india you won't get even 1/3 of that after working 3 days (not talking about employees).
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



i can jus make $22 for  3 days
doing some labour work 
can u recommend me to ur boss


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> i can jus make $22 for  3 days
> doing some labour work
> can u recommend me to ur boss

Click to collapse



Lol.
What is 1/3 of $95? About $30 right? I said you won't even get 1/3. And no, I don't do labour work and can't recommend you to my boss as there is no boss. I have 2 more years left to finish my education and start searching for job.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 27, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Lol.
> What is 1/3 of $95? About $30 right? I said you won't even get 1/3. And no, I don't do labour work and can't recommend you to my boss as there is no boss. I have 2 more years left to finish my education and start searching for job.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



i was talking to @Ichigo
not u >_<

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 27, 2013)

Britain has a pretty good minimum wage. 7 pounds, I think. Per hour.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 27, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> i can jus make $22 for  3 days
> doing some labour work
> can u recommend me to ur boss

Click to collapse



depends of the nature of the industry and type of work, also the amount of experiences and education you had,


it varies from country to country,
in US and UK they have higher food costs and higher prices for everything (also higher taxes)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> i was talking to @Ichigo
> not u >_<
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aww. Sorry.
But..


But you quoted me there

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> depends of the nature of the industry and type of work, also the amount of experiences and education you had,
> 
> 
> it varies from country to country,
> in US and UK they have higher food costs and higher prices for everything (also higher taxes)

Click to collapse




i used to pick up speakers and used to take care of sound system..
we too have to pay a high tax.. Sucks a lot 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 27, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> i used to pick up speakers and used to take care of sound system..
> we too have to pay a high tax.. Sucks a lot
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



well 10% of my salary goes to taxes,
4% goes to my social security, government health insurance and government housing plan.


in general,
the governement kills everyone with taxes


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> well 10% of my salary goes to taxes,
> 4% goes to my social security, government health insurance and government housing plan.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and doesnt gives services that we expect.    

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> and doesnt gives services that we expect.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It does but not to the extent of our expectations.
How do you think petrol/diesel prices are increasing in india?
Because people are hiding from income tax. Government puts subsidy ie pays some amount of the actual price when you purchase it. Thats why the prices are still low (though not affordable). As governments income reduces from taxes it reduces the subsidy and the price goes up. And out great politicians stand everywhere in between the transactions of funds etc.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 27, 2013)

There wouldn't be any "political discussion" going on here would there :sly:


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> There wouldn't be any "political discussion" going on here would there :sly:

Click to collapse



Ok.

Guys/sirs:sly: can you please start looking at my behaviour before I pleage?
Anyone has problems with me pledging?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Deadly (Apr 27, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Ok.
> 
> Guys/sirs:sly: can you please start looking at my behaviour before I pleage?
> Anyone has problems with me pledging?
> ...

Click to collapse



go on and do it.. you are already scrutinized.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> go on and do it.. you are already scrutinized..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



How?
I mean did you already know I was going to pledge?
After that youtube incident?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 27, 2013)

Nvm


----------



## Deadly (Apr 27, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> How?
> I mean did you already know I was going to pledge?
> After that youtube incident?
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



Well, obviously no.. but its only for people we don't know usually.. like all of frat won't be knowing even if some knew.. so need to do that.. since you were chatting here from some time and I didn't see anyone having problem with you.. so I said go ahead..
@prawn.. nvm? :what:

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, obviously no.. but its only for people we don't know usually.. like all of frat won't be knowing even if some knew.. so need to do that.. since you were chatting here from some time and I didn't see anyone having problem with you.. so I said go ahead..
> @prawn.. nvm? :what:
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Ok.
Also another wrong mention there.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## undercover (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't even know what I earn a day... 
It's more than $95,though. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 27, 2013)

My friend coaches at my trampolining club and gets over £20 an hour  I think he's overpayed


----------



## Deadly (Apr 27, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Ok.
> Also another wrong mention there.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



it was a test due to curiosity .. you are too serious all the time:sly:




undercover said:


> I don't even know what I earn a day...
> It's more than $95,though.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



you can't have cookies then

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nvm

Click to collapse



Nvm
I already got email of your post.
Thanks



Deadly said:


> it was a test due to curiosity .. you are too serious all the time:sly:
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Seriously though,
I was joking this time.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## undercover (Apr 27, 2013)

I loled. Literally. 
Metro UK: ‘Got 2 grams for $40′ – the joke drug deal text which left parents furious, worried and confused on Twitter. http://goo.gl/mag/IQnQmt7

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> I loled. Literally.
> Metro UK: ‘Got 2 grams for $40′ – the joke drug deal text which left parents furious, worried and confused on Twitter. http://goo.gl/mag/IQnQmt7
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



lolololololol


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> I don't even know what I earn a day...
> It's more than $95,though.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



i'd die to earn that much in a 3rd world country


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> I loled. Literally.
> Metro UK: ‘Got 2 grams for $40′ – the joke drug deal text which left parents furious, worried and confused on Twitter. http://goo.gl/mag/IQnQmt7
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Number 3 XD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 27, 2013)

yes!

my carrier just called,

my new note 2 is now being shipped from manila


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> I don't even know what I earn a day...
> It's more than $95,though.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Mine varies on how many hours I work. Anything over 8 hours in one day is time and a half. So if I only work work 1 day a week but for 12 hours I get 8 hours straight time and 4 hours time and a half. But I normally work 6 days a week in the summer and 5 in the winter with 55-60 hours in the summer and 40-45 in the winter. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------




undercover said:


> I loled. Literally.
> Metro UK: ‘Got 2 grams for $40′ – the joke drug deal text which left parents furious, worried and confused on Twitter. http://goo.gl/mag/IQnQmt7
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



That's classic full of LULZ  

This one is funny the mom know how much drugs should be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 27, 2013)

Ohai frat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Apr 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mine varies on how many hours I work. Anything over 8 hours in one day is time and a half. So if I only work work 1 day a week but for 12 hours I get 8 hours straight time and 4 hours time and a half. But I normally work 6 days a week in the summer and 5 in the winter with 55-60 hours in the summer and 40-45 in the winter.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. That one is funniest. 

What's your hourly pay? 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yeah. That one is funniest.
> 
> What's your hourly pay?
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Ummm I make really good money I'm a union teamster. Check pm 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 27, 2013)

Yo. 

Hungover. 

Jeep it quiet in here, my head is killing me.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 27, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yo.
> 
> Hungover.
> 
> Jeep it quiet in here, my head is killing me.

Click to collapse



yo apex! How are you man, apart from the hangover.. long time no see.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Apex (Apr 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> yo apex! How are you man, apart from the hangover.. long time no see..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



I'm doing well, yourself? Long time, indeed.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 27, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'm doing well, yourself? Long time, indeed.

Click to collapse



I'm good.. just waiting to watch iron man 3.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I'm good.. just waiting to watch iron man 3..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul reaper (Apr 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I'm good.. just waiting to watch iron man 3..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse





"We get the party bumpin better than your whole fcukin school
If you got weed and you got drinks
Then we gon do what we do
Im bangin speakers, rep the fam and sip on my jungle juice
Its the fresh aer movement"


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 27, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> "We get the party bumpin better than your whole fcukin school
> If you got weed and you got drinks
> Then we gon do what we do
> Im bangin speakers, rep the fam and sip on my jungle juice
> Its the fresh aer movement"

Click to collapse



Aer :what:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow guise this thread is slow  I am disappoint :banghead:


----------



## undercover (Apr 27, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Wow guise this thread is slow  I am disappoint :banghead:

Click to collapse



guise**
/gīz/
Noun
An external form, appearance, or manner of presentation, typically concealing the true nature of something.
Synonyms
appearance - semblance - shape - mask - dress - disguise


_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 27, 2013)

Well try making it faster

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> guise**
> /gīz/
> Noun
> An external form, appearance, or manner of presentation, typically concealing the true nature of something.
> ...

Click to collapse



Repost 
And I was expecting that when I wrote that post :sly:


----------



## undercover (Apr 27, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Repost
> And I was expecting that when I wrote that post :sly:

Click to collapse



So what? Still a valid point even if it's a reposts. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> So what? Still a valid point even if it's a reposts.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Would call you a grammar Nazi but your a red. :sly:

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Would call you a grammar Nazi but your a red. :sly:
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



*you're


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 27, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> *you're

Click to collapse



As if i care 

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## undercover (Apr 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> As if i care
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



I told you already, I'm grammar Commie. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Miranda's Big Sis (Apr 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> I told you already, I'm grammar Commie.
> 
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



That you are


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yo.
> 
> Hungover.
> 
> Jeep it quiet in here, my head is killing me.

Click to collapse



hi immortal emperor 



Deadly said:


> I'm good.. just waiting to watch iron man 3..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



aw,
i wish i had time to watch the iron man 3,
imma check tomorrow at the DVD store if they now have it available



Tezlastorme said:


> Wow guise this thread is slow  I am disappoint :banghead:

Click to collapse



i has sads because of it too



undercover said:


> guise**
> /gīz/
> Noun
> An external form, appearance, or manner of presentation, typically concealing the true nature of something.
> ...

Click to collapse



when will you stop doing that?

also you are promoted to grammar commissar


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

What's up fellas? 
How many of you use inverted gapps?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up fellas?
> How many of you use inverted gapps?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



is that on gingerbread in anyway?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> is that on gingerbread in anyway?

Click to collapse



I couldn't say for sure bro. I haven't been on gingerbread in over a year 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up fellas?
> How many of you use inverted gapps?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



What about your daughter?
You got her custody yet?
I hope the judge backs you.:thumbup:

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> What about your daughter?
> You got her custody yet?
> I hope the judge backs you.:thumbup:
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



The battle for custody is a long drawn out process my friend. It will be a bit before I'm able to get the ball rolling.  But I thank you for the thoughts. :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I couldn't say for sure bro. I haven't been on gingerbread in over a year
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



oh well,
in 5 days i can finally have the grandeurs of gingerbread

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> The battle for custody is a long drawn out process my friend. It will be a bit before I'm able to get the ball rolling.  But I thank you for the thoughts. :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



a slow sure and carefull process to victory


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> a slow sure and carefull process to victory

Click to collapse



This^^^

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oh well,
> in 5 days i can finally have the grandeurs of gingerbread
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This^^^
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The odds are in my favor most definitely. 
Brandi still hasn't gotten her sh;t together and probably won't for quite some time. It's like she doesn't have a care in the world for this situation.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> The odds are in my favor most definitely.
> Brandi still hasn't gotten her sh;t together and probably won't for quite some time. It's like she doesn't have a care in the world for this situation.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Well I hope so and my prayers are with u and your daughter. I see how much she matters to u and I can't help but see what a great dad u are. My sons my world so I can understand how u feel to an extent. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> The odds are in my favor most definitely.
> Brandi still hasn't gotten her sh;t together and probably won't for quite some time. It's like she doesn't have a care in the world for this situation.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



definetly,

and also i have a question,
are you defending yourself or do you have an attorney?

i don't know the US justice system that much


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well I hope so and my prayers are with u and your daughter. I see how much she matters to u and I can't help but see what a great dad u are. My sons my world so I can understand how u feel to an extent.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I'm trying to be the best dad I can be. 
I've said this before in earlier posts in this thread, but my dad was never really there for me, and when he was around, he made my life hell. 

I refuse to put my daughter through that. I'll do anything in the world for her, no questions asked. 







deathnotice01 said:


> definetly,
> 
> and also i have a question,
> are you defending yourself or do you have an attorney?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a great attorney. The only thing is, he's expensive 
But worth it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thanks man, I'm trying to be the best dad I can be.
> I've said this before in earlier posts in this thread, but my dad was never really there for me, and when he was around, he made my life hell.
> 
> I refuse to put my daughter through that. I'll do anything in the world for her, no questions asked.
> ...

Click to collapse



if i was in your part, i don't care if i spend i million just to win my loved one over
a worthy investment indeed


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> if i was in your part, i don't care if i spend i million just to win my loved one over
> a worthy investment indeed

Click to collapse



Word :thumbup:

By the way, I just looked, and there are inverted gapps for gingerbread but, I didn't see any updated ones. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thanks man, I'm trying to be the best dad I can be.
> I've said this before in earlier posts in this thread, but my dad was never really there for me, and when he was around, he made my life hell.
> 
> I refuse to put my daughter through that. I'll do anything in the world for her, no questions asked.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's cause u are a great dad. I had a son pass away some years back and I remember seeing some guys have kids but be deadbeats. It used to anger me to no end and I just didn't get it. Its guys like u that help restore what a father is to our kids generation. To many kids without a males influence in their lives and that's not a good thing. Its not easy being a parent but its one of the most fulfilling experiences I think we can have. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Word :thumbup:
> 
> By the way, I just looked, and there are inverted gapps for gingerbread but, I didn't see any updated ones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



gee thanks,
it's okay,
i themed my gapps already for my rom,

i really want to develop themes for JB, hope the codes have not changed so much from GB

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's cause u are a great dad. I had a son pass away some years back and I remember seeing some guys have kids but be deadbeats. It used to anger me to no end and I just didn't get it. Its guys like u that help restore what a father is to our kids generation. To many kids without a males influence in their lives and that's not a good thing. Its not easy being a parent but its one of the most fulfilling experiences I think we can have.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



my dad died when i was on 12th grade,

i had my stepdad when i was a college freshman.

my dad was a wonderful man, he was a lawyer and was a very good disciplinarian, he taught me the value of dignity, honesty, integrity and education.

my stepdad is a great man, he is hardworking, kind and never leaves us behind, he treats us like family and i can always count on him for advice when i get confused which path to take in life. He taught me the value of hardwork, kindness, family and getting out of tough decisions.


I'm so lucky to have them both as a part of my life which moulded me to what i am today


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> gee thanks,
> it's okay,
> i themed my gapps already for my rom,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome that your stepfather is such a good man and u have him to go to for guidance. Sounds like your father was an amazing person :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's awesome that your stepfather is such a good man and u have him to go to for guidance. Sounds like your father was an amazing person :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yup,
i was sad when my dad died,
teenage years are those that mostly influence the life of the confused and lost kid,

good thing a light was there that offered me guidance until now i still look up to him


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's cause u are a great dad. I had a son pass away some years back and I remember seeing some guys have kids but be deadbeats. It used to anger me to no end and I just didn't get it. Its guys like u that help restore what a father is to our kids generation. To many kids without a males influence in their lives and that's not a good thing. Its not easy being a parent but its one of the most fulfilling experiences I think we can have.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Very true. I get angry when I see or hear about single moms supporting themselves because of the lowlife father ditching them. It really gets under my skin. My brother was actually in my same situation awhile back, and I always wished I'd never have to deal with that. But here I am dealing with it myself. It's hard, but shows who the true parent is. 

To be completely honest with all who read this.. I never wanted kids.. But it happened, and I wouldn't change it for the world if I had the chance. When my daughter was born, EVERYTHING changed. My mind set completely changed and the father in me instantly came out. She is without a doubt the best thing to happen to my life.   On the other hand, Brandi has always wanted kids, but soon as she birthed our daughter, she changed in a completely different way. She doesn't look at our child the way I do.. and before, that used to bother me. But now, I'm not so worried about it because as Skylar gets older, she'll see the real picture here. She'll understand why things are how they are. Even at her age now, she knows I'm the one who takes care of her. She hates being with her mom because she can't give her the things she needs.  Of coarse I'll always feel bad that she has to grow up without a mother, but again, she'll understand in time. Every time I take her to Brandi's as of late, I get a call from her saying that Skylar wants me back and won't stop crying until I do go back.. And even she (Brandi) wants me to pick her up because she can't handle it. Plus she hasn't asked to see her in a week, so I'd say it's safe to say she is MY child.  

Now I ask you this.. What kind of a mother doesn't even try to comfort her daughter in a situation like that? What kind of a mother would be willing to get rid of her daughter just because she's tired of her..? 

And all those things are the reasons why I KNOW I'll be the better parent for Skylar. Because I actually care. 
I apologize for the slight rant, but it just gets to me.
I'm not trying to bring my life's drama here, but you guys know how it goes..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Very true. I get angry when I see or hear about single moms supporting themselves because of the lowlife father ditching them. It really gets under my skin. My brother was actually in my same situation awhile back, and I always wished I'd never have to deal with that. But here I am dealing with it myself. It's hard, but shows who the true parent is.
> 
> To be completely honest with all who read this.. I never wanted kids.. But it happened, and I wouldn't change it for the world if I had the chance. When my daughter was born, EVERYTHING changed. My mind set completely changed and the father in me instantly came out. She is without a doubt the best thing to happen to my life.   On the other hand, Brandi has always wanted kids, but soon as she birthed our daughter, she changed in a completely different way. She doesn't look at our child the way I do.. and before, that used to bother me. But now, I'm not so worried about it because as Skylar gets older, she'll see the real picture here. She'll understand why things are how they are. Even at her age now, she knows I'm the one who takes care of her. She hates being with her mom because she can't give her the things she needs.  Of coarse I'll always feel bad that she has to grow up without a mother, but again, she'll understand in time. Every time I take her to Brandi's as of late, I get a call from her saying that Skylar wants me back and won't stop crying until I do go back.. And even she (Brandi) wants me to pick her up because she can't handle it. Plus she hasn't asked to see her in a week, so I'd say it's safe to say she is MY child.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that right there is a real man,
i salute you sir and wish there are more people like you,

sadly they are rare to find nowadays


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> that right there is a real man,
> i salute you sir and wish there are more people like you,
> 
> sadly they are rare to find nowadays

Click to collapse



Hey man.. I salute you for hanging in there and being the man your dad was aiming for you to be. 

I know a parents death can be hard, but at least your stepdad stepped up to the plate and became a good man to you and your family.  My dad hasn't passed away. But sadly it's like he has.. At least to me. He hasn't tried to contact me in years..

But it ain't nothin but a thang to me anymore. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Very true. I get angry when I see or hear about single moms supporting themselves because of the lowlife father ditching them. It really gets under my skin. My brother was actually in my same situation awhile back, and I always wished I'd never have to deal with that. But here I am dealing with it myself. It's hard, but shows who the true parent is.
> 
> To be completely honest with all who read this.. I never wanted kids.. But it happened, and I wouldn't change it for the world if I had the chance. When my daughter was born, EVERYTHING changed. My mind set completely changed and the father in me instantly came out. She is without a doubt the best thing to happen to my life.   On the other hand, Brandi has always wanted kids, but soon as she birthed our daughter, she changed in a completely different way. She doesn't look at our child the way I do.. and before, that used to bother me. But now, I'm not so worried about it because as Skylar gets older, she'll see the real picture here. She'll understand why things are how they are. Even at her age now, she knows I'm the one who takes care of her. She hates being with her mom because she can't give her the things she needs.  Of coarse I'll always feel bad that she has to grow up without a mother, but again, she'll understand in time. Every time I take her to Brandi's as of late, I get a call from her saying that Skylar wants me back and won't stop crying until I do go back.. And even she (Brandi) wants me to pick her up because she can't handle it. Plus she hasn't asked to see her in a week, so I'd say it's safe to say she is MY child.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

Wise words from a wise man. I never wanted kids but they brought out a side of me I didn't know I had. They cause me to think about myself second and remind me how life can be fun with small things. My son just loves bubbles they make him laugh and smile I wish I could still be that happy over something so simple. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Very true. I get angry when I see or hear about single moms supporting themselves because of the lowlife father ditching them. It really gets under my skin. My brother was actually in my same situation awhile back, and I always wished I'd never have to deal with that. But here I am dealing with it myself. It's hard, but shows who the true parent is.
> 
> To be completely honest with all who read this.. I never wanted kids.. But it happened, and I wouldn't change it for the world if I had the chance. When my daughter was born, EVERYTHING changed. My mind set completely changed and the father in me instantly came out. She is without a doubt the best thing to happen to my life.   On the other hand, Brandi has always wanted kids, but soon as she birthed our daughter, she changed in a completely different way. She doesn't look at our child the way I do.. and before, that used to bother me. But now, I'm not so worried about it because as Skylar gets older, she'll see the real picture here. She'll understand why things are how they are. Even at her age now, she knows I'm the one who takes care of her. She hates being with her mom because she can't give her the things she needs.  Of coarse I'll always feel bad that she has to grow up without a mother, but again, she'll understand in time. Every time I take her to Brandi's as of late, I get a call from her saying that Skylar wants me back and won't stop crying until I do go back.. And even she (Brandi) wants me to pick her up because she can't handle it. Plus she hasn't asked to see her in a week, so I'd say it's safe to say she is MY child.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heard that!  Went from prison and drugs and made a complete turn around in my life!  Any man can have a kid, it takes a real man to be a father!  And hey everyone!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Heard that!  Went from prison and drugs and made a complete turn around in my life!  Amy man can have a kid, our tales a real man to be a father!  And hey everyone!

Click to collapse



Ohai 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup!  There's my little girl loving the kitten we just got her!  She's too cute with that thing...  I've never been a cat person, but for some reason my daughter adores cats!  Now we have 2 dogs, a cat and a rabbit, running a freaking zoo in this house now! Lol :thumbup:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sup!  There's my little girl loving the kitten we just got her!  She's too cute with that thing...  I've never been a cat person, but for some reason my daughter adores cats!  Now we have 2 dogs, a cat and a rabbit, running a freaking zoo in this house now! Lol :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Awwwww she's adorable. And its a kitteh 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Awwwww she's adorable. And its a kitteh
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, that's my little princess!  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 28, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sup!  There's my little girl loving the kitten we just got her!  She's too cute with that thing...  I've never been a cat person, but for some reason my daughter adores cats!  Now we have 2 dogs, a cat and a rabbit, running a freaking zoo in this house now! Lol :thumbup:

Click to collapse




Your Daughter is looking cute 
Zoo :what:
You must be the watchman of the zoo 

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> +1
> 
> Wise words from a wise man. I never wanted kids but they brought out a side of me I didn't know I had. They cause me to think about myself second and remind me how life can be fun with small things. My son just loves bubbles they make him laugh and smile I wish I could still be that happy over something so simple.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Speaking of bubbles.. 
http://i.imgur.com/w5PGuT2.jpg

This was taken a year ago so I'll have to post a more recent pic of her for you 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey man.. I salute you for hanging in there and being the man your dad was aiming for you to be.
> 
> I know a parents death can be hard, but at least your stepdad stepped up to the plate and became a good man to you and your family.  My dad hasn't passed away. But sadly it's like he has.. At least to me. He hasn't tried to contact me in years..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







flastnoles11 said:


> Sup!  There's my little girl loving the kitten we just got her!  She's too cute with that thing...  I've never been a cat person, but for some reason my daughter adores cats!  Now we have 2 dogs, a cat and a rabbit, running a freaking zoo in this house now! Lol :thumbup:

Click to collapse




ahahah,
i just love how children get attatched to their pets,
and looks like your daughter's adorable


i could also imagine all the different kinds of poop you can collect everyday


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> ahahah,
> i just love how children get attatched to their pets,
> and looks like your daughter's adorable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. Dogs go outside, cat was litter trained the first day, and the rabbit goes in is own litter box also!  Lol, no poop clean up for me, my wife cleans the litter boxes


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Nope. Dogs go outside, cat was litter trained the first day, and the rabbit goes in is own litter box also!  Lol, no poop clean up for me, my wife cleans the litter boxes

Click to collapse



well done,
my dogs also don't poop anywhere, even i don't know where they poop,
probably outside somewhere in the garden or beach.

that's one cute rabbit, going all poopy in his litterbox,


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> well done,
> my dogs also don't poop anywhere, even i don't know where they poop,
> probably outside somewhere in the garden or beach.
> 
> that's one cute rabbit, going all poopy in his litterbox,

Click to collapse



Ya the rabbit is pretty awesome actually, she likes to curl up with my daughter and she is a beat to the dogs, literally jumps on their heads when they go past her, it's hilarious!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Ya the rabbit is pretty awesome actually, she likes to curl up with my daughter and she is a beat to the dogs, literally jumps on their heads when they go past her, it's hilarious!

Click to collapse



i once had a rabbit,
all it did was drop his bombs everywhere like land mines and eat lettuce.
but that is one swag rabbit


----------



## undercover (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i once had a rabbit,
> all it did was drop his bombs everywhere like land mines and eat lettuce.
> but that is one swag rabbit

Click to collapse



Was the rabbit tasty? 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Was the rabbit tasty?
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Rabbit is always tasty,  especially roasted 

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/Dd2QTdZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/BGnuZTN.jpg

Here she is on Easter 
These are better than the one I posted earlier.
Also let me note that.. Although she was a little Angel here, later that day after eating all the candy, she became a little heathen 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Was the rabbit tasty?
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> Rabbit is always tasty,  especially roasted
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



you vile moansters!

how could you possibly eat this cute thing.





---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Dd2QTdZ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/BGnuZTN.jpg
> 
> Here she is on Easter
> ...

Click to collapse



AWWW!
that is so mega awesomely cute,

that smile is so natural and the picture really gives a window on how happy she is


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you vile moansters!
> 
> how could you possibly eat this cute thing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, your right. I couldn't eat that rabbit. 





It's far too small, needs fattening up 

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## undercover (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you vile moansters!
> 
> how could you possibly eat this cute thing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They are cute with the skin on... After that it's ok to eat them. 


When i was about 18, someone who was growing rabbits for food has given one to my mom. I had to go to pick him up and to take him to the guy that would cull him... 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No, your right. I couldn't eat that rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







undercover said:


> They are cute with the skin on... After that it's ok to eat them.
> 
> 
> When i was about 18, someone who was growing rabbits for food has given one to my mom. I had to go to pick him up and to take him to the guy that would cull him...
> ...

Click to collapse



i eat things that are not cute,
like chickens, fish and pigs,

but bunnies are a different story 

my stepdad eats rabbits too,
though he can't eat them here since it's illegal


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> AWWW!
> that is so mega awesomely cute,
> 
> that smile is so natural and the picture really gives a window on how happy she is

Click to collapse



She loved it Lol. I had to hide the eggs like 10 times for her 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> She loved it Lol. I had to hide the eggs like 10 times for her
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: sounds like y'all had a blast!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2013)

HA!
http://s14.directupload.net/images/130428/sbh47i3h.jpg

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 05:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: sounds like y'all had a blast!

Click to collapse



We did :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i eat things that are not cute,
> like chickens, fish and pigs,
> 
> but bunnies are a different story
> ...

Click to collapse







Yummy bunny 

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## undercover (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i eat things that are not cute,
> like chickens, fish and pigs,
> 
> but bunnies are a different story
> ...

Click to collapse



So you eat this? 


_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> So you eat this?
> View attachment 1918480
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



that pig has definetly got it comming


----------



## Deadly (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> is that on gingerbread in anyway?

Click to collapse



yes, and once you install it.. it gets updated automatically.. so no need to worry.. and you don't need it anymore ..do you? 




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Awwwww she's adorable. And its a kitteh
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



^^ This ^^

Kids are so adorable..  I love playing with kids.. 




Axis_Drummer said:


> Speaking of bubbles..
> http://i.imgur.com/w5PGuT2.jpg
> 
> This was taken a year ago so I'll have to post a more recent pic of her for you
> ...

Click to collapse



image didn't load... is it only me

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> yes, and once you install it.. it gets updated automatically.. so no need to worry.. and you don't need it anymore ..do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nope since i have my version of themed gapps on mono.

the images loaded fine on mine,
you must be out of data now mwahahaha,

seriously,
the kid's way cute with the easter eggs


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> yes, and once you install it.. it gets updated automatically.. so no need to worry.. and you don't need it anymore ..do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey you two are here
What do you do in this thread 







deathnotice01 said:


> nope since i have my version of themed gapps on mono.
> 
> the images loaded fine on mine,
> you must be out of data now mwahahaha,
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Deadly (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey you two are here
> What do you do in this thread
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



y don't you have a read from op post.. its a place to hang out with friends.. but do read the op first.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> y don't you have a read from op post.. its a place to hang out with friends.. but do read the op first..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



I read it 
You have to change your avatar and sig and address senior guys as sir and stuff 
You have to do all that to post here ?

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Deadly (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I read it
> You have to change your avatar and sig and address senior guys as sir and stuff
> You have to do all that to post here ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



to become a member.. yes.. and you need to wait for 2 weeks to pledge.. so that others can see if you are OK or not.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> to become a member.. yes.. and you need to wait for 2 weeks to pledge.. so that others can see if you are OK or not..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



So should I do it now

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> So should I do it now
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when you are ready to bind yourself to the frat rules then go ahead


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> when you are ready to bind yourself to the frat rules then go ahead

Click to collapse



Ok guess I'll do it now 
I only know you, deadly and downtownjeffbrown 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Ok guess I'll do it now
> I only know you, deadly and downtownjeffbrown
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooooh, another cupcake in the mix

_    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Is this good enough 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Ooooh, another cupcake in the mix
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



Yeah 
Whasup 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Ooooh, another cupcake in the mix
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



Yeah 
Whasup 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is this good enough
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is good enough, indeed.
but before you can muffin up, you need to be under scrutiny for a week or two. After that GB will approve you to pledge.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> It is good enough, indeed.
> but before you can muffin up, you need to be under scrutiny for a week or two. After that GB will approve you to pledge.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



Whose gb? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is this good enough
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there an echo here? 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Is there an echo here?
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



Sorry 
It kept getting stuck at receiving from server so I kept hitting back until it posted and then this happened  

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whose gb?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Governing Body

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Do I have to address everyone here as sir

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Do I have to address everyone here as sir
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes after you start your pledge.
And if someone wants not be called sir, you can talk with them as usual.

And oh I too own a sgy

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Yes after you start your pledge.
> And if someone wants not be called sir, you can talk with them as usual.
> 
> And oh I too own a sgy
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok sir 
Whasup everyone

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (Apr 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ooooh, another cupcake in the mix
> 
> _    “I've had great success being a total idiot. ”*―*Jerry Lewis   _

Click to collapse



Wrong. Another victim... *rubs hands*

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Ok sir
> Whasup everyone
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Sky, sun, universe etc etc etc

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Ok sir
> Whasup everyone
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol no.
I am not a member. No need to call me sir either.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Who all are members 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Who all are members
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All in the op, with dates etc. You'll have to post an introduction whilst your at it 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> The battle for custody is a long drawn out process my friend. It will be a bit before I'm able to get the ball rolling.  But I thank you for the thoughts. :beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Epic. Good luck with the smoking thing too.







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's cause u are a great dad. I had a son pass away some years back and I remember seeing some guys have kids but be deadbeats. It used to anger me to no end and I just didn't get it. Its guys like u that help restore what a father is to our kids generation. To many kids without a males influence in their lives and that's not a good thing. Its not easy being a parent but its one of the most fulfilling experiences I think we can have.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that 






Axis_Drummer said:


> Very true. I get angry when I see or hear about single moms supporting themselves because of the lowlife father ditching them. It really gets under my skin. My brother was actually in my same situation awhile back, and I always wished I'd never have to deal with that. But here I am dealing with it myself. It's hard, but shows who the true parent is.
> 
> To be completely honest with all who read this.. I never wanted kids.. But it happened, and I wouldn't change it for the world if I had the chance. When my daughter was born, EVERYTHING changed. My mind set completely changed and the father in me instantly came out. She is without a doubt the best thing to happen to my life.   On the other hand, Brandi has always wanted kids, but soon as she birthed our daughter, she changed in a completely different way. She doesn't look at our child the way I do.. and before, that used to bother me. But now, I'm not so worried about it because as Skylar gets older, she'll see the real picture here. She'll understand why things are how they are. Even at her age now, she knows I'm the one who takes care of her. She hates being with her mom because she can't give her the things she needs.  Of coarse I'll always feel bad that she has to grow up without a mother, but again, she'll understand in time. Every time I take her to Brandi's as of late, I get a call from her saying that Skylar wants me back and won't stop crying until I do go back.. And even she (Brandi) wants me to pick her up because she can't handle it. Plus she hasn't asked to see her in a week, so I'd say it's safe to say she is MY child.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Dw. Your rant is OK. Not even a rant though. Cos we all dislike the fact there are single mums and dads around.






flastnoles11 said:


> Sup!  There's my little girl loving the kitten we just got her!  She's too cute with that thing...  I've never been a cat person, but for some reason my daughter adores cats!  Now we have 2 dogs, a cat and a rabbit, running a freaking zoo in this house now! Lol :thumbup:

Click to collapse



She's cute. She needs to have a pet Wolf though.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> She's cute. She needs to have a pet Wolf though.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



You want to leave @DowntownJeffBrown for her, you little pup?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's cause u are a great dad. I had a son pass away some years back and I remember seeing some guys have kids but be deadbeats. It used to anger me to no end and I just didn't get it. Its guys like u that help restore what a father is to our kids generation. To many kids without a males influence in their lives and that's not a good thing. Its not easy being a parent but its one of the most fulfilling experiences I think we can have.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What ??
Your son passed away?  

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## hell_lock (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What ??
> Your son passed away?
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't be so direct in asking that..

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

prototype-U said:


> Don't be so direct in asking that..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oops sorry 
You're a member too? 


Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 28, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> You want to leave @DowntownJeffBrown for her, you little pup?
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



No.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Speaking of bubbles..
> http://i.imgur.com/w5PGuT2.jpg
> 
> This was taken a year ago so I'll have to post a more recent pic of her for you
> ...

Click to collapse



BUBBLES!!!


Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> BUBBLES!!!
> 
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Downtownjeffbrown if you're comfortable telling me, can you tell what happened 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> So you eat this?
> View attachment 1918480
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



My brother in law and his wife have a pig as a pet. Its lives inside but no matter how hard they try its still a pig. It doesn't have one domesticated bone in its body. It poops everywhere and destroys their house. Its a disgusting lil animal and if your hands smell like food he will try to eat them. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Downtownjeffbrown if you're comfortable telling me, can you tell what happened
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What???

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What ??
> Your son passed away?
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah I see why u said that now about me being comfortable. Yes in 04' my son passed away after only being here for 4 days. He had complications during birth and was very very sick from the beginning. His name was Lucian Jeremiah-Eru Brown. My 2nd son Noah isn't my blood but I'm very much his father. I'm the only father figure in his life and I've known him since birth. Me and Jessica my fiancé were friends way before he was even born. After Noah was about 5 months old me and his mother Jessica started dating. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What???
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



See his post on last page.
He wants to know something.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What???
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check your pm

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Check your pm
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup replied above. Saw your second post after responding to undercover about the pig. I just hadn't worked my way through all the posts yet. I read them all but saw your second post first so got confused. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup replied above. Saw your second post after responding to undercover about the pig. I just hadn't worked my way through all the posts yet. I read them all but saw your second post first so got confused.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really sorry to hear that

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Really sorry to hear that
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Thank u to wolf pup too I saw your post just hadn't responded to it yet. *rubs pups belly*


So darkshadow is see u are gonna try to pledge.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thank u to wolf pup too I saw your post just hadn't responded to it yet. *rubs pups belly*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup 
When did you do it
I never saw you with a custom avatar and sig 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 28, 2013)

Good morning everybody.
DowntownJeff - Before I was born, my mom was supposed to have a a baby a year before me, but around 7 months pregnant it died. That would've made 7 kids in the family.  (Actually, if he was born, my 3 younger siblings and I wouldn't have been born)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good morning everybody.
> DowntownJeff - Before I was born, my mom was supposed to have a a baby a year before me, but around 7 months pregnant it died. That would've made 7 kids in the family.  (Actually, if he was born, my 3 younger siblings and I wouldn't have been born)

Click to collapse



Good morning 
It's 8:20 pm here 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good morning everybody.
> DowntownJeff - Before I was born, my mom was supposed to have a a baby a year before me, but around 7 months pregnant it died. That would've made 7 kids in the family.  (Actually, if he was born, my 3 younger siblings and I wouldn't have been born)

Click to collapse



Wut why wouldn't you have been born?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thank u to wolf pup too I saw your post just hadn't responded to it yet. *rubs pups belly*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't read all properly. 
I was also going to pledge. But not now. Will need to think of tot first.



Ichigo said:


> Good morning everybody.
> DowntownJeff - Before I was born, my mom was supposed to have a a baby a year before me, but around 7 months pregnant it died. That would've made 7 kids in the family.  (Actually, if he was born, my 3 younger siblings and I wouldn't have been born)

Click to collapse



Morning (It's evening for me though).

Sad to hear that.
But its a good thing.
You got to see the world and we got to see you

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Wut why wouldn't you have been born?

Click to collapse



I dunno. Also, my mom was said that after she had my youngest sister, if she had another baby both her and the baby would die, but 8 years later she had my little brother.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yup
> When did you do it
> I never saw you with a custom avatar and sig
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I became a full member in 4/3 so in mid march to the end of march/beginning of April I was a pledge. I had a custom muffin avatar which has to be approved. I'm not sure if its even allowed anymore.


Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 28, 2013)

My brother comes home from college on Friday.


----------



## _Variable (Apr 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My brother comes home from college on Friday.

Click to collapse



Or sister? Hermit?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ah I see why u said that now about me being comfortable. Yes in 04' my son passed away after only being here for 4 days. He had complications during birth and was very very sick from the beginning. His name was Lucian Jeremiah-Eru Brown. My 2nd son Noah isn't my blood but I'm very much his father. I'm the only father figure in his life and I've known him since birth. Me and Jessica my fiancé were friends way before he was even born. After Noah was about 5 months old me and his mother Jessica started dating.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can relate


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

It's weird to think I would have had another uncle if he hadn't died at birth.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> I can relate

Click to collapse



:beer:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :beer:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check PM


----------



## Apex (Apr 28, 2013)

Check it out, and request an invite!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Check it out, and request an invite!

Click to collapse



Done.

Also can I pledge?
Deadly and prawesome already accepted my request to pledge. Waiting for you and QuantumFoam to approve it.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Check it out, and request an invite!

Click to collapse



But I don't have a G+.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But I don't have a G+.

Click to collapse



You have a Google account? 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But I don't have a G+.

Click to collapse



I don't even use any other social network.

Made a new gmail account while registering on xda.
When I clicked the above link, google has already made an account for me. I still don't have any info on that account, not even a display picture.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 28, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Done.
> 
> Also can I pledge?
> Deadly and prawesome already accepted my request to pledge. Waiting for you and QuantumFoam to approve it.
> ...

Click to collapse



You have my unhesitating approval




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 28, 2013)

God fricking dammit. R.I.P my dear Note II <3


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 28, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> God fricking dammit. R.I.P my dear Note II <3

Click to collapse



 That sucks. What happened?


----------



## veeman (Apr 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @veeman is alive !
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Well, yes I am!
@Deadly


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 28, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> God fricking dammit. R.I.P my dear Note II <3

Click to collapse



Sad

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> God fricking dammit. R.I.P my dear Note II <3

Click to collapse



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *jumps off cliff*

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That sucks. What happened?

Click to collapse



I managed to drop it out off my hand. The screen seems semi-broken. No response at all. Sending a damage report to my insurance company atm.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *jumps off cliff*
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nooo! You can't leave me with the Nexus thread!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

This thread is too sad
Let's cheer up everyone 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> This thread is too sad
> Let's cheer up everyone
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



this was what i sent to my insurance company, translated using google translate from Norwegian because I'm lazy:
It was a beautiful Friday in late April. We had work-week this week, and it was my last day. While walking around the store and did my work, when I felt two vibrations in quick succession from his trouser pocket. I was a bit busy at the moment, but about five minutes later, I got the opportunity to check what caused the vibrations. I quickly took the phone out of his pocket, locked it up and went down from the top of the screen to bring up the alerts. It turned out that I had received a message from my sister. As I was going to answer it, I got a new task, so I pressed the lock button and put the phone in my pocket again. After completing the task should I respond to this text message. I took his hand in his pocket and grabbed the phone. I then lifted my hand up, and when I had lifted the phone about. 20 centimeters above the pocket, I felt it started to slip out of my grip. Time passed slowly. I fumbled frantically to grab the phone, but it ended just that I pushed the phone towards the ground, resulting in an even faster rate against the harsh shop floor. I was totally helpless and so on when my baby fell on the ground. In the result the moment flew battery cover and battery and the phone landed with the screen first. '' Oh no, my dear eye!'', I thought. I bent down, shake, and took up the phone and turned it with the screen up. To my great relief was the large screen of 5.5 inches full. I breathed a sigh of relief, and bent down and picked up the battery cover and battery. I placed the battery in the phone and on the battery door. I pressed then the'' on'' button. Nothing happened. I pressed again. Nothing happened. The only thing that gave any response was light in the physical touch buttons below the screen. I was crushed. I was desperate. I put the phone back in his pocket and continued on the roughly hour I had left the work day.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Nooo! You can't leave me with the Nexus thread!
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



My kittehs made a fluffy landing pad I'm safe 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

So Whasup guys
It's 12:16 am here 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> So Whasup guys
> It's 12:16 am here
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Its 1:57 pm here

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> My kittehs made a fluffy landing pad I'm safe
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh cool. I love your kitties. They help me hunt.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> this was what i sent to my insurance company, translated using google translate from Norwegian because I'm lazy:
> It was a beautiful Friday in late April. We had work-week this week, and it was my last day. While walking around the store and did my work, when I felt two vibrations in quick succession from his trouser pocket. I was a bit busy at the moment, but about five minutes later, I got the opportunity to check what caused the vibrations. I quickly took the phone out of his pocket, locked it up and went down from the top of the screen to bring up the alerts. It turned out that I had received a message from my sister. As I was going to answer it, I got a new task, so I pressed the lock button and put the phone in my pocket again. After completing the task should I respond to this text message. I took his hand in his pocket and grabbed the phone. I then lifted my hand up, and when I had lifted the phone about. 20 centimeters above the pocket, I felt it started to slip out of my grip. Time passed slowly. I fumbled frantically to grab the phone, but it ended just that I pushed the phone towards the ground, resulting in an even faster rate against the harsh shop floor. I was totally helpless and so on when my baby fell on the ground. In the result the moment flew battery cover and battery and the phone landed with the screen first. '' Oh no, my dear eye!'', I thought. I bent down, shake, and took up the phone and turned it with the screen up. To my great relief was the large screen of 5.5 inches full. I breathed a sigh of relief, and bent down and picked up the battery cover and battery. I placed the battery in the phone and on the battery door. I pressed then the'' on'' button. Nothing happened. I pressed again. Nothing happened. The only thing that gave any response was light in the physical touch buttons below the screen. I was crushed. I was desperate. I put the phone back in his pocket and continued on the roughly hour I had left the work day.

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro  I broke my digitizer once, and I replaced it. Now it has dust and stuff trapped in it and the left of the screen doesn't respond to touch.  well, at least you have insurance.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 28, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh cool. I love your kitties. They help me hunt.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Yes they do they are smart kittehs :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes they do they are smart kittehs :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I even trust them with my special TARDIS keys. They all have sonic screwdrivers and they help pilot the TARDIS!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Apex (Apr 28, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Done.
> 
> Also can I pledge?
> Deadly and prawesome already accepted my request to pledge. Waiting for you and QuantumFoam to approve it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you may! 



Ichigo said:


> But I don't have a G+.

Click to collapse





darkshadow246 said:


> This thread is too sad
> Let's cheer up everyone
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Where'd you come from?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yes, you may!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.

He is also pledging

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yes, you may!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I asked deadly and deathnotice if I can and they said ok

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (Apr 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> My brother in law and his wife have a pig as a pet. Its lives inside but no matter how hard they try its still a pig. It doesn't have one domesticated bone in its body. It poops everywhere and destroys their house. Its a disgusting lil animal and if your hands smell like food he will try to eat them.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mmmmm, i see bacon..... 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> I asked deadly and deathnotice if I can and they said ok
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it me or this guy here is being a bit... Ermmmm, "difficult"? 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yes, you may!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why the heck did you quote me?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Why the heck did you quote me?

Click to collapse



Probably forgot about you after he started the post


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Why the heck did you quote me?

Click to collapse



Maybe he wanted to just  but missed your quote.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Maybe he wanted to just  but missed your quote.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



That too


----------



## Deadly (Apr 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> Well, yes I am!
> 
> @Deadly

Click to collapse



see? If you visit once in a month.. everyone forgets about you and you get ignored . @veeman.. and you don't have to mention me..  unlike you , I read every post here. .




undercover said:


> Mmmmm, i see bacon.....
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 difficult 




darkshadow246 said:


> I asked deadly and deathnotice if I can and they said ok
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I said we need to see you for a week and get accepted by all.. (new rule) which Alan (dn01) didn't know.. so he said OK.. so, I ahem, kinda said nothing later.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## veeman (Apr 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> see? If you visit once in a month.. everyone forgets about you and you get ignored . @veeman.. and you don't have to mention me..  unlike you , I read every post here. .
> 
> 
> difficult
> ...

Click to collapse





This mention thing is cool though! @Deadly


----------



## Deadly (Apr 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> This mention thing is cool though! @Deadly

Click to collapse


@veeman.. ikr now stop mentioning me while quoting.. or I will put your name in siggy

Where have you been! 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## undercover (Apr 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @veeman.. ikr now stop mentioning me while quoting.. or I will put your name in siggy
> 
> Where have you been!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, @veeman, stop mentioning @Deadly

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yeah, @veeman, stop mentioning @Deadly
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



see! Even @undercover thinks its bad.. at least this one time we should take @undercover seriously 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @veeman.. ikr now stop mentioning me while quoting.. or I will put your name in siggy
> 
> Where have you been!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololulz 

Sent from my



        @veeman


----------



## undercover (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Trololulz
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololulz fail. I'll let you work it out 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dangit

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> see! Even  @undercover thinks its bad.. at least this one time we should take  @undercover seriously
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



If i quote your mentions does it send moar emails? 

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Trololulz fail. I'll let you work it out
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse


@undercover ?


----------



## Deadly (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Dangit
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



may be.. or may be not.. y don't you put it under hide tags and keep trying until he smacks on your head... 


Trolololololol

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Dangit
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

No one mentions me  @[Bruce Wayne] 

I am gonna get rid of that [ ] from my username.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Trololulz fail. I'll let you work it out
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse


@undercover ?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> That too

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> This mention thing is cool though! @Deadly

Click to collapse











Deadly said:


> @veeman.. ikr now stop mentioning me while quoting.. or I will put your name in siggy
> 
> Where have you been!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> Yeah, @veeman, stop mentioning @Deadly
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse









Evening 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Evening
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



Ohio jugg1y


----------



## undercover (Apr 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Evening
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



Oh, hello there. I'm still not telling Tezlastorme where he went wrong with that hide tag. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (Apr 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Evening
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



Nice try there juggs .

Too bad I have quotes off

And evening.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## veeman (Apr 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @veeman.. ikr now stop mentioning me while quoting.. or I will put your name in siggy
> 
> Where have you been!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, ok. I'll stop now.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Nice try there juggs .
> 
> Too bad I have quotes off
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I turned off quotes too


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 28, 2013)

@Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I summon thee !

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's just mean lol


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> That's just mean lol

Click to collapse



You're next

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

Does this work? 




@undercover



---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Does this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aww yeah




@undercover


----------



## veeman (Apr 28, 2013)

What have I started?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> What have I started?

Click to collapse



World War III, possibly. 




@undercover


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 28, 2013)

That's why I disabled mention


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> That's why I disabled mention

Click to collapse


@pulser_g2





RIP me 




@undercover



---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

Ok let's stop before he gets here


----------



## veeman (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> World War III, possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



awesomez! @Tezlastorme


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> awesomez! @Tezlastorme

Click to collapse



Sssshhh!! I may or may not have inadvertently summoned Pulser D:


----------



## veeman (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Sssshhh!! I may or may not have inadvertently summoned Pulser D:

Click to collapse



Oh noes!
@Archer Sup bro?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> @Archer Sup bro?

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

Should I apply to be rc?


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> @Archer Sup bro?

Click to collapse



You're gonna get banned, and I'm gonna laugh at you! 
Sup man?


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------
> 
> Should I apply to be rc?

Click to collapse



hmmmmmm, apps are closed for the moment


----------



## veeman (Apr 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> ---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------
> 
> Should I apply to be rc?

Click to collapse



But you only have 2 internetz.

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> You're gonna get banned, and I'm gonna laugh at you!
> Sup man?

Click to collapse



If I got banned, I would laugh at myself.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> But you only have 2 internetz.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I've only been banned once. :silly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

sup potatoes?


----------



## veeman (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol. I've only been banned once. :silly:

Click to collapse



I've gotten banned... 0 times.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> I've gotten banned... 0 times.

Click to collapse



i can arrange a ban for you with a mod 

also ola veemonster,

i has no bans only 2 warnings for 1 was for indecent content and the other was for foul language


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> I've gotten banned... 0 times.

Click to collapse



It was only for 15 minutes for M_T_M's lulz.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

What the...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What the...

Click to collapse



Yea can't read one word on that blurry pile. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea can't read one word on that blurry pile.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it's written in alienese i thinks


----------



## veeman (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i can arrange a ban for you with a mod
> 
> also ola veemonster,
> 
> i has no bans only 2 warnings for 1 was for indecent content and the other was for foul language

Click to collapse



'ello der!

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea can't read one word on that blurry pile.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check your eyes bro. I can read it fine.

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea can't read one word on that blurry pile.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check your eyes bro. I can read it fine.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> 'ello der!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wtf, you speak alienese?

i have my correctional glasses on, still doesn't work


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> 'ello der!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's its say then? 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> wtf, you speak alienese?
> 
> i have my correctional glasses on, still doesn't work

Click to collapse



It's not Alienese, it's Kraken.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's its say then?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It says... "It's time for DowntownJeffBrown to get glasses"


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

How's this?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How's this?

Click to collapse



i don't get it,
i liked it better when it was in krakenese


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i don't get it,
> i liked it better when it was in krakenese

Click to collapse



I don't gwet it either. That's why I said "What the..."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's not Alienese, it's Kraken.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> i don't get it,
> i liked it better when it was in krakenese

Click to collapse



Baahaahaaa

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't gwet it either. That's why I said "What the..."

Click to collapse



my brother and sister are addicted to naruto,
they watch it in jap with english subtitles

kinda annoys me when i hear words i don't understand

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yo jeff,
how many pets you got?
seems you also have a mini-zoo in your house with poop varieties


----------



## veeman (Apr 29, 2013)

So, anyone know any good websites to learn Java?


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> So, anyone know any good websites to learn Java?

Click to collapse



Basic, Intermediate, Advanced, Gaming, Graphics, Animation?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> my brother and sister are addicted to naruto,
> they watch it in jap with english subtitles
> 
> kinda annoys me when i hear words i don't understand
> ...

Click to collapse



I only got 3 pets 2 cats and a Russian tortoise. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I only got 3 pets 2 cats and a Russian tortoise.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



cool,
saw the turtle,
looks awesome,

does it do cool tricks?


----------



## veeman (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Basic, Intermediate, Advanced, Gaming, Graphics, Animation?

Click to collapse



Already know basic-intermediate.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> Already know basic-intermediate.

Click to collapse



Hm... Basically, advanced java is intertwined with gaming or animation. What specifically do you want to learn? Do you know basic animation like how to draw and move objects, then stopping them at a specific location? Or collision detection? Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> cool,
> saw the turtle,
> looks awesome,
> 
> does it do cool tricks?

Click to collapse



Not really he digs. Then he does laps around my room. Kittehs have to be locked out of the room during exercise 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Not really he digs. Then he does laps around my room. Kittehs have to be locked out of the room during exercise
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



seems cats and turtles don't go along too well


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

What was it about me being difficult? 
Is it not time for me to take the oath or something 
Good morning everyone 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## veeman (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hm... Basically, advanced java is intertwined with gaming or animation. What specifically do you want to learn? Do you know basic animation like how to draw and move objects, then stopping them at a specific location? Or collision detection? Is that what you're looking for?

Click to collapse



I want the intermediate stuff.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 29, 2013)

I go sleep. You guys start World War 3. Oh and, let's see if @Deadly reads every post.
ARE YOU READING THIS?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What was it about me being difficult?
> Is it not time for me to take the oath or something
> Good morning everyone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is about watching your behaviour and maturity. Don't be immature. Keep in mind you don't hurt anyone here while posting. You will be watched on xda for a week or two. Then GB will decide if you can pledge or not. I'll start today. 


Yo guys






veeman said:


> I want the intermediate stuff.

Click to collapse



oracle.com ??

*A Hero Can Be Anyone, even a MUFFIN*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> It is about watching your behaviour and maturity. Don't be immature. Keep in mind you don't hurt anyone here while posting. You will be watched on xda for a week or two. Then GB will decide if you can pledge or not. I'll start today.
> 
> 
> Yo guys
> ...

Click to collapse



When did I act immature 
If I hurt anyone I'm sorry I didn't mean it

Hey
Whasup

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> When did I act immature
> If I hurt anyone I'm sorry I didn't mean it
> 
> Hey
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi.
I mean not like that.
Those who know you have already approved you (dn01), its for others to know you well.
@QuantumFoam
Can I use a custom avatar?
Most in op are already used, I will find something related with batman & muffin.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Can I know how old all you guys are
Just curious 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can I know how old all you guys are
> Just curious
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



It varies from the 30s all the way down to like... 10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hi.
> I mean not like that.
> Those who know you have already approved you (dn01), its for others to know you well.
> @QuantumFoam
> ...

Click to collapse



this VVV






i as a GB approve this avatar,
i dunno about the rest GB if they'll coinside, but this looks awesome,

we also have a lot of batman people here,
including deadly



darkshadow246 said:


> Can I know how old all you guys are
> Just curious
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



20, WHY?

also hi and welcome,
just wait till the others approve you and get you updated in the OP,

not to worry about observation,
we're just making sure that people who will stick around are those that are of bestest behavior and will not get this closed


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> this VVV
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just curious 
Like knowing people's ages

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

BTW I liked the avatar 
If it's approved I'll change

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey guys. 
It's been a long day. 

How's everyone been?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> this VVV
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh.
That avatar was posted by me here. About a month ago. Jugg1es  approved it. Idk about others. I will use the same if approved.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys.
> It's been a long day.
> 
> How's everyone been?
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing but great,

it's been 1 business day since my carrier has expedited my note 2 on contract.
hope it gets here soon,

they said it's between 3-5 business days,


it's hell getting a contract here,
they need a computerized payslip and have to call your company's human resource to verify your financial capacity,
all in all process takes 2 weeks,
good thing mine got released


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> nothing but great,
> 
> it's been 1 business day since my carrier has expedited my note 2 on contract.
> hope it gets here soon,
> ...

Click to collapse



Good news :thumbup::thumbup:
I went hiking with some friends all day today. It was nice. Came across a few old cabins along the way. Was was over 80 years old. It was pretty cool. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Good news :thumbup::thumbup:
> I went hiking with some friends all day today. It was nice. Came across a few old cabins along the way. Was was over 80 years old. It was pretty cool.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



those things give me the creepers,

were they abandoned?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> those things give me the creepers,
> 
> were they abandoned?

Click to collapse



Yea they were abandoned. I'll post a couple pictures if you'd like to see them. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea they were abandoned. I'll post a couple pictures if you'd like to see them.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



that'd be great ,

imagine sleeping in one of those creepy stuffs


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> that'd be great ,
> 
> imagine sleeping in one of those creepy stuffs

Click to collapse



At Blood Mountain up north from where I live, there's a cabin at the top that campers can stay in at their own risk. I've slept in it several times 

Here's those pics though, but just a few..
http://s7.directupload.net/images/130429/2wp58h9o.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/130429/or7xi6il.jpg
http://s7.directupload.net/images/130429/7tp74sfg.jpg

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

Signature,Avatar. What else I have to do to get in here?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> When did I act immature
> If I hurt anyone I'm sorry I didn't mean it
> 
> Hey
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think he so much acted immature than didn't understand a few things. I've gotten to know darkshadow from posting on here and I don't think he was trying to act immature. I think he just got confused.

Couple things darkshadow

1) since u want to pledge u have 1-2 weeks probably closer to 1 week that members from the frat will watch u. During this one week evaluation we will decide if we want u to pledge. After this 1-2 week period u will be informed if u may pledge. We do this to keep out people that say they want to pledge but really don't. So this period starts today

2) After you are approved to pledge u have a 2 week period of pledging. U must call everyone who is a charter member sir (unless they don't want to be called sir). You must change your avatar to an approved muffin avatar. You must change your signature to a muffin signature. You have already changed your avatar and signature so just leave it that way. After your 2 week pledge is up u have to do a tot (task of trust). Then u will be a full charter member. 

*everything is in the op(post 1) by apex. Do u understand what I explained in this post? Basically right now u are not a pledge yet more of a pre-pledge. In 1-2 weeks u will be informed by someone within the frat probably deadly that u are starting your 2 week pledge period. Hope this helps :beer:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Signature,Avatar. What else I have to do to get in here?

Click to collapse



It's all in the OP my friend 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can I know how old all you guys are
> Just curious
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



30

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't think he so much acted immature than didn't understand a few things. I've gotten to know darkshadow from posting on here and I don't think he was trying to act immature. I think he just got confused.
> 
> Couple things darkshadow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Axis_Drummer said:


> It's all in the OP my friend
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Watch me for what,I mean like good conduct or something?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Good news :thumbup::thumbup:
> I went hiking with some friends all day today. It was nice. Came across a few old cabins along the way. Was was over 80 years old. It was pretty cool.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sounds creepy but fun. Lime Jason was gonna pop out 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Watch me for what,I mean like good conduct or something?

Click to collapse



Yes, to make sure you're not a trouble maker :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Watch me for what,I mean like good conduct or something?

Click to collapse



check out jeff's post dude,
it has all the info about what we are going to observe



Axis_Drummer said:


> At Blood Mountain up north from where I live, there's a cabin at the top that campers can stay in at their own risk. I've slept in it several times
> 
> Here's those pics though, but just a few..
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/130429/2wp58h9o.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



O_O, dude forget it, i'm not sleeping anywhere near that,

is there electricity and a PS3 by any chance in that cabin?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sounds creepy but fun. Lime Jason was gonna pop out
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's actually really nice. Great view from the top 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Watch me for what,I mean like good conduct or something?

Click to collapse



Yup u will get watched to make sure u have good conduct and don't do anything to embarrass the frat. We have had some let's say untrustworthy people get into the frat. As long as u just act like yourself it should last any longer than 1 week.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can I know how old all you guys are
> Just curious
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Almost 20.
You?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It's actually really nice. Great view from the top
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



They look really cool. Reminds me if the cabins they had us stay in a PhilMont. It was this 10 day trek I did in new Mexico in the rocky mountains. We had to carry all our food and supplies. It was a blast  but we stayed in tents mostly. One night we got to stay in cabins and we all excited till we got to the cabins. They we basically overrun by animals so we just slept in our tents outside the cabins lol

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> O_O, dude forget it, i'm not sleeping anywhere near that,
> 
> is there electricity and a PS3 by any chance in that cabin?

Click to collapse



Those are the two I came across today Lol
The cabin on blood mountain is very primitive 
That is THE ONLY WAY TO CAMP 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> They look really cool. Reminds me if the cabins they had us stay in a PhilMont. It was this 10 day trek I did in new Mexico in the rocky mountains. We had to carry all our food and supplies. It was a blast  but we stayed in tents mostly. One night we got to stay in cabins and we all excited till we got to the cabins. They we basically overrun by animals so we just slept in our tents outside the cabins lol
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol I'd have ran the animals off and claimed it. I love primitive camping. If it's not primitive, it's not camping 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 29, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Those are the two I came across today Lol
> The cabin on blood mountain is very primitive
> That is THE ONLY WAY TO CAMP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




wish i had the adventurous soul,

i used to go in the mountain where my grandparents and mom grew-up,
there was no electricity and the only means of getting food was farming (which was the only source of income for most people)

i used to ride a buffalo with my grandad


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Those are the two I came across today Lol
> The cabin on blood mountain is very primitive
> That is THE ONLY WAY TO CAMP
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha very true. I miss camping I need to get my prissy fiance out into the woods this summer :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup u will get watched to make sure u have good conduct and don't do anything to embarrass the frat. We have had some let's say untrustworthy people get into the frat. As long as u just act like yourself it should last any longer than 1 week.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My conduct in xda have been good from the beginning,no infractions not even single warning from any of the Mods. People at the Galaxy y can support that too. I think


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> wish i had the adventurous soul,
> 
> i used to go in the mountain where my grandparents and mom grew-up,
> there was no electricity and the only means of getting food was farming (which was the only source of income for most people)
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

It's nice to get away from the everyday bs. 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha very true. I miss camping I need to get my prissy fiance out into the woods this summer :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol it's going to be like the camping scene from The Parent Trap 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My conduct in xda have been good from the beginning,no infractions not even single warning from any of the Mods. People at the Galaxy y can support that too. I think

Click to collapse



Which is why you will be all good then right? Most of the people in the frat have infractions anyways 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol it's going to be like the camping scene from The Parent Trap
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hahaha

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Which is why you will be all good then right? Most of the people in the frat have infractions anyways
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes,I think so!


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Oh.
> That avatar was posted by me here. About a month ago. Jugg1es  approved it. Idk about others. I will use the same if approved.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



That's a funny statement 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's a funny statement
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



?
You want link to those posts?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> ?
> You want link to those posts?
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



Re-read the op. then figure out why its a funny statement 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Re-read the op. then figure out why its a funny statement
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



Ikr.
You're not a member hence your approvel doesn't stand valid. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Ikr.
> You're not a member hence your approvel doesn't stand valid.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse





_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Hi.
> I mean not like that.
> Those who know you have already approved you (dn01), its for others to know you well.
> @QuantumFoam
> ...

Click to collapse



No
Nie
Non
Nei
Nahi
Nem
Ne
Nera
Não
Niet
Naha
Néra



I dont mean to be a stickler or a wet blanket, but well, i am 
Sorry, but no. Those avatars were put in the OP for a reason and that reason was to be a non-negotiable agreement. 






funnypharmacist said:


> My conduct in xda have been good from the beginning,no infractions not even single warning from any of the Mods. People at the Galaxy y can support that too. I think

Click to collapse




Invalid argument is invalid. No infractions/warnings means that you're an outstanding rule-abiding member. But in here, we monitor that and more. Whether or not you're edible, whether or not you can take some trolling, whether or not we can hide your body in a closet, etc



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's a funny statement
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



That's what I thought. 

I approve any avatar! 




Got 20 mins to kill. Jeez, getting to Canary Wharf is a pain... I mean it's straight forward, but does it take some time.... 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No
> Nie
> Non
> Nei
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it won't be easy to prove that. Still will be waiting to know weather I can pledge or not!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I dont mean to be a stickler or a wet blanket, but well, i am

Click to collapse


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No
> Nie
> Non
> Nei
> ...

Click to collapse



K.
I'll take one from op.
I asked cause jeff also used a custom one. Nvm

*A Hero Can Be Anyone*


----------



## undercover (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I think it won't be easy to prove that. Still will be waiting to know weather I can pledge or not!

Click to collapse



We are watching you. Not just here. Keep that in mind when you post anywhere on xda :sly::sly::sly:

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

My pledge starts nao...

*A Hero Can Be Anyone, even a MUFFIN*


----------



## undercover (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> My pledge starts nao...
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone, even a MUFFIN*

Click to collapse



No it doesn't. Read the op. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> No it doesn't. Read the op.
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Y?
I have got approval of apex quantumfoam deadly and prawesome.
Changed my avatar and sig also.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone, even a MUFFIN*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 29, 2013)

@undercover @Deadly @Sleepy! @Tezlastorme 

Using the blood of a virgin, I summon thee from the dark depths ! APPEAR BEFORE ME !







---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------




Bruce Wayne said:


> Y?
> I have got approval of apex quantumfoam deadly and prawesome.
> Changed my avatar and sig also.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone, even a MUFFIN*

Click to collapse



2 weeks, brah


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @undercover @Deadly @Sleepy! @Tezlastorme
> 
> Using the blood of a virgin, I summon thee from the dark depths ! APPEAR BEFORE ME !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get email notifications


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> 2 weeks, brah

Click to collapse



Or leave it. I wont pledge. 


*A Hero Can Be Anyone, even a MUFFIN*


----------



## K.A. (Apr 29, 2013)

Well, well... Hola, people...been a while..


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> I approve any avatar!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easier on the tube 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

Sup frat? So was I the last muffin pledge that wasn't "watched"? Or are you guys watching me nao?  

And just realized how incredible XDA's smilies are! Wow! Even iPhone can't beat them!

Oh, and BTW, Mafia's site closed down... Or so it says.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2013)

Morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Apr 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Invalid argument is invalid. No infractions/warnings means that you're an outstanding rule-abiding member. But in here, we monitor that and more. Whether or not you're *edible*, whether or not you can take some trolling, whether or not we can hide your body in a closet, etc

Click to collapse



Edible?? Stop eating fellow muffins!


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Invalid argument is invalid. No infractions/warnings means that you're an outstanding rule-abiding member. But in here, we monitor that and more. Whether or not you're edible, whether or not you can take some trolling, whether or not we can hide your body in a closet, etc
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



How about weather you can hide from Lord Voldemort or not?  And funny thing, but there seem to be a lot of SGY people on this thread nowadays...


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @undercover @Deadly @Sleepy! @Tezlastorme
> 
> Using the blood of a virgin, I summon thee from the dark depths ! APPEAR BEFORE ME !

Click to collapse



So  @RohinZaraki... you cut yourself or is it just that time of the month? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I think it won't be easy to prove that. Still will be waiting to know weather I can pledge or not!

Click to collapse



Your one week monitoring period has begun. Be on your best behaviour 







Tezlastorme said:


>

Click to collapse











Bruce Wayne said:


> K.
> I'll take one from op.
> I asked cause jeff also used a custom one. Nvm
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse






That was before "the incident"




roofrider said:


> Edible?? Stop eating fellow muffins!

Click to collapse




Look who's talking :sly:



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Your one week monitoring period has begun. Be on your best behaviour
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hows the toe 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 29, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> So  @RohinZaraki... you cut yourself or is it just that time of the month? :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



No I got it from yow momma  lol

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No I got it from yow momma  lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not possible.
I'm not Jesus.
Or am I? :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 29, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Not possible.
> I'm not Jesus.
> Or am I? :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Sleepy Jesus

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Apr 29, 2013)

OK guys.. this multi quote needs a hide tag






RohinZaraki said:


> @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium
> 
> I summon thee !

Click to collapse



you know one post with infinity mentions equal to 1 email right? 




veeman said:


> What have I started?

Click to collapse



mentioning spreee!!




Tezlastorme said:


> Should I apply to be rc?

Click to collapse



after what you just did? 

I say stay low from radar for a week  then check out about xda section to see when applications gets reopened.. 




Wolf Pup said:


> I go sleep. You guys start World War 3. Oh and, let's see if @Deadly reads every post.
> ARE YOU READING THIS?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



I read every post..  no need to mention in this thread.. 

But I don't know whether you read this.. as I didn't mention you.. 



darkshadow246 said:


> Can I know how old all you guys are
> Just curious
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



check out the op post.. all of us have written "intro" which has that info for new muffins.. 




Bruce Wayne said:


> Oh.
> That avatar was posted by me here. About a month ago. Jugg1es  approved it. Idk about others. I will use the same if approved.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



I see you learnt the truth..

Juggs words on these matters are as good as ****



funnypharmacist said:


> I think it won't be easy to prove that. Still will be waiting to know weather I can pledge or not!

Click to collapse



just wait a week.. we will say the word go and you can get started.. its more about socializing capability and handling jokes /trolling and things rather than whether you have been good in xda or you got infractions.. as Jeff already explained so well.. 




undercover said:


> We are watching you. Not just here. Keep that in mind when you post anywhere on xda :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse







Bruce Wayne said:


> Y?
> I have got approval of apex quantumfoam deadly and prawesome.
> Changed my avatar and sig also.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone, even a MUFFIN*

Click to collapse



just be calm and omnomomomom.. you can pledge.. just use a avatar in op




RohinZaraki said:


> @undercover @Deadly @Sleepy! @Tezlastorme
> 
> Using the blood of a virgin, I summon thee from the dark depths ! APPEAR BEFORE ME !
> 
> 2 weeks, brah

Click to collapse



you are still a virgin! 




gadgetroid said:


> Sup frat? So was I the last muffin pledge that wasn't "watched"? Or are you guys watching me nao?
> 
> And just realized how incredible XDA's smilies are! Wow! Even iPhone can't beat them!
> 
> Oh, and BTW, site closed down... Or so it says.

Click to collapse



 you didn't know we were watching you? 

Beware..  and sssshh about last line.. 




gadgetroid said:


> How about weather you can hide from Lord Voldemort or not?  And funny thing, but there seem to be a lot of SGY people on this thread nowadays...

Click to collapse



because there is nothing much to do




Sleepy! said:


> So  @RohinZaraki... you cut yourself or is it just that time of the month? :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



lmao


@Bruce Wayne,   @funnypharmacist,   @darkshadow246 and any other new muffins I missed..

Please write an intro asap.. check out op post to know what's needed in intro.. there are intros of members to look as example.. Bruce.. I think your pledge period started.. if yes, pm me the pledge accepted post of apex and your pledge post.. I will notify apex to add you in op.. fp and ds needs to wait a week to pledge.. I'm sure you two will be accepted.. but lets just wait  alright? 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> OK guys.. this multi quote needs a hide tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You missed one post
I said I ain't pledging.

Also ygpm

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> You missed one post
> I said I ain't pledging.
> 
> Also ygpm
> ...

Click to collapse



So? 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> OK guys.. this multi quote needs a hide tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where to post the Intro?


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> You missed one post
> I said I ain't pledging.
> 
> Also ygpm
> ...

Click to collapse



The moment you post on this thread, you will be watched. :sly: It doesn't matter if you pledge or not.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Where to post the Intro?

Click to collapse



In your memorial 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> The moment you post on this thread, you will be watched. :sly: It doesn't matter if you pledge or not.

Click to collapse



Duh.
I am posting here from a month.
Seems you don't follow this thread regularly.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Where to post the Intro?

Click to collapse



post your intro here and it will be linked to 1st post (please read the whole thing in that ).


----------



## Deadly (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> You missed one post
> I said I ain't pledging.
> 
> Also ygpm
> ...

Click to collapse



by the time I saw that post I already had 14 quoted posts .. so I didn't wanted to add one more.. 

And you need to give intro even if you don't pledge.. its to know who you are.. so that we know how to talk.. as being a kid /teen/adult matters on what topic you can/can't talk of 




funnypharmacist said:


> Where to post the Intro?

Click to collapse



in this very thread.. do check others intro.. you will understand.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> by the time I saw that post I already had 14 quoted posts .. so I didn't wanted to add one more..
> 
> And you need to give intro even if you don't pledge.. its to know who you are.. so that we know how to talk.. as being a kid /teen/adult matters on what topic you can/can't talk of
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looks like a lil baby to me 

BTW i'am on linux and doing that ,can't come WA (no data network pack ).


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> OK guys.. this multi quote needs a hide tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok 
I don't want to reveal my name but in short it's A.J
I'm 15 Years old currently going to grade 10
I live in India 
Love gaming and Android and I also love animals and love listening to music especially alternative rock and heavy metal 
I guess that's it about me
Nothing very special 
Nice to meet you all 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> by the time I saw that post I already had 14 quoted posts .. so I didn't wanted to add one more..
> 
> And you need to give intro even if you don't pledge.. its to know who you are.. so that we know how to talk.. as being a kid /teen/adult matters on what topic you can/can't talk of
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I told my age though.
I am 20. You can talk about anything to me, I won't mind.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I told my age though.
> I am 20. You can talk about anything to me, I won't mind.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse





okay . are you drunk


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Duh.
> I am posting here from a month.
> Seems you don't follow this thread regularly.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



And it seems like you don't understand me on any of my posts at all. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> okay . are you drunk

Click to collapse



No.
Not right now. 







gadgetroid said:


> And it seems like you don't understand me on any of my posts at all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I understand why you feel like that

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I understand why you feel like that
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



Oh, really? Do enlighten me, Wayne.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> OK guys.. this multi quote needs a hide tag
> 
> Juggs words on these matters are as good as ****
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had to laugh when he said i had said his choice was ok. 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Oh, really? Do enlighten me, Wayne.

Click to collapse



No.jpg 







jugg1es said:


> I had to laugh when he said i had said his choice was ok.
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



Stop talking and laughing about same thing

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> No.
> Not right now.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



looks like you are


----------



## roofrider (Apr 29, 2013)

What is happening here?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Was my intro enough @Deadly

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> No.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> by the time I saw that post I already had 14 quoted posts .. so I didn't wanted to add one more..
> 
> *And you need to give intro even if you don't pledge*.. its to know who you are.. so that we know how to talk.. as being a kid /teen/adult matters on what topic you can/can't talk of
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



Go on..

*A Hero Can be anyone*


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

I think it's better if I stay off this thread permanently. Some people sure can piss me off here. 

Here's saying good bye. 

Adios!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> looks like you are

Click to collapse





> The world is
> like a mirror ; frown at it, and it
> frowns at you. Smile and it
> smiles, too.

Click to collapse



*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I think it's better if I stay off this thread permanently. Some people sure can piss me off here.
> 
> Here's saying good bye.
> 
> Adios!

Click to collapse



You're leaving? 
Chill man
Calm down

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I think it's better if I stay off this thread permanently. Some people sure can piss me off here.
> 
> Here's saying good bye.
> 
> Adios!

Click to collapse



Keep calm. Tell is your problem

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

*Introduction to Funnypharmacist.*

Hello, I am funnypharmacist.

I joined xda on 11th June 2012. I was looking for ways of getting ICS on my little Galaxy y,which in fact is still not available. I came to xda through a YouTube video of someone flashing Creeds 1.5 on galaxy y. I followed the video and flashed my one month old GY with the ROM. While looking for ways to come back to the Stock ROM,I came across xda. At that time links were not available to non registered members so I made an account with name"tjsgy" tj - being my nickname and SGY is for an obvious reason. I stayed with the GY forum and learned a lot of things. Though I did not release any ROMs here. I have ported Sense stock of HTC pico to GY but that too with lots of bugs. I learnt playing with xmls with the  help of Mark McKinney.Worked with a ROM team as a Tester.
Now,about the changed username,all the above took place in my vacations,after the results(Disappointing) I joined the best Pharmacy college in my state and shifted to Lumia 510 as a primary device. So I requested a name change.

I am passionate about writing. I have participated in 'NaNoWriMo' a contest about novel writing initaited by Government of India. Photography being my hobby I have been participating a lot of photography contests too. My father is a Doctor.Mother is a Chemistry PhD and my Brother being a computer engineer (Currently working with an android app developer company) I am also expected to do great with my academics,which I am.

I am currently trying my luck with WP app development.

I am a 19 year old,soon going to be a Pharmacist,blogger,food lover and last but not the least Technology Geek! 


-Tejas

.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello, I am funnypharmacist.
> 
> I joined xda on 11th June 2012. I was looking for ways of getting ICS on my little Galaxy y,which in fact is still not available. I came to xda through a YouTube video of someone flashing Creeds 1.5 on galaxy y. I followed the video and flashed my one month old GY with the ROM. While looking for ways to come back to the Stock ROM,I came across xda. At that time links were not available to non registered members so I made an account with name"tjsgy" tj - being my nickname and SGY is for an obvious reason. I stayed with the GY forum and learned a lot of things. Though I did not release any ROMs here. I have ported Sense stock of HTC pico to GY but that too with lots of bugs. I learned playing with xmls with the  help of Mark McKinney.Worked with a ROM team as a Tester.
> Now,about the changed username,all the above took place in my vacations,after the results(Disappointing) I joined the best Pharmacy college in my state and shifted to Lumia 510 as a primary device. So I requested a name change.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your not so funny 


Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Your not so funny
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



True that

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Your not so funny
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait and see,I can be funny as well. Somethings should be done seriously I believe.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Wait and see,I can be funny as well. Somethings should be done seriously I believe.

Click to collapse



BE FUNNY NAO

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The world is
> like a mirror ; frown at it, and it
> frowns at you. Smile and it
> smiles, too.
> *I'am duck and i'am proud of it.*

Click to collapse



If i kick it  and it kicks you


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> True that
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



I take that as a compliment 

Have you seen us in the same room? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> BE FUNNY NAO
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What would you call Harry Potter if he is decomposing happily?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> If you kick it, it kicks you

Click to collapse



FTFY
And leave my sig intact. It shouldn't bother you.




-DarkKnight- said:


> I take that as a compliment
> 
> Have you seen us in the same room?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looks like.
But where??



funnypharmacist said:


> What would you call Harry Potter if he is decomposing happily?

Click to collapse



Biology guy? 
Ask something else. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> I approve any avatar!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey I got to use Muffin Boy Chew Toy... Best chew to EVA!!

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> FTFY
> And leave my sig intact. It shouldn't bother you.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Rotter!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> K.
> I'll take one from op.
> I asked cause jeff also used a custom one. Nvm
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone*

Click to collapse



It was a bit different circumstance. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Happy Rotter!

Click to collapse









*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## Deadly (Apr 29, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> looks like a lil baby to me
> 
> BTW i'am on linux and doing that ,can't come WA (no data network pack ).

Click to collapse



good to know

Now i can spam your WA inbox..sweeeeet





Bruce Wayne said:


> I told my age though.
> I am 20. You can talk about anything to me, I won't mind.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



that's not enough mate.. seriously though.. don't you know meaning of "intro"??
We are here to make friends.. without a decent intro.. its hard.. 




darkshadow246 said:


> Was my intro enough @Deadly
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, I guess.. a name would have been better.. seems you are paranoid about it.. at least first name I mean.. but its better than giving false name and being honest about it is enough I guess.. 




RohinZaraki said:


> I didn't
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



you don't have to..  because most of us knew you when you posted here..




gadgetroid said:


> I think it's better if I stay off this thread permanently. Some people sure can piss me off here.
> 
> Here's saying good bye.
> 
> Adios!

Click to collapse



chill lol.. you don't need to run off like that.. if someone or something bothers you.. I'm here or apex or QF or prawn or alan or any other GB or officials you can talk to.. pm us.. no need to go @gadgetroid

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



#SarcasmFail
@Deadly. My intro?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I think it's better if I stay off this thread permanently. Some people sure can piss me off here.
> 
> Here's saying good bye.
> 
> Adios!

Click to collapse



Wayne you rustled his Jimmies :sly::sly::sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> #SarcasmFail
> @Deadly. My intro?

Click to collapse



#thanks







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wayne you rustled his Jimmies :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No jeff, how can you say that.
I feel sad now. There was nothing I posted here that should have bothered him. 
And if a member is leaving fraternity because of me, I am off from here. Honestly though idk what went wrong and where. 

And when did you wake up?
Or not slept yet?:sly:

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> good to know
> 
> Now i can spam your WA inbox..sweeeeet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



J stands for Joseph 
I'll tell my first name later 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> good to know
> 
> Now i can spam your WA inbox..sweeeeet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



29% fetched .how much time did it take when you did?


----------



## Deadly (Apr 29, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> 29% fetched .how much time did it take when you did?

Click to collapse



Its around 4 gb.. it took 6 hours at 200~kb

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Its around 4 gb.. it took 6 hours at 200~kb
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



are you kidding me 50% fetched ,i think its 2 gb not 4gb 
if its 4 GB then i'am ****ed


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

Sup guys? I'm screwed.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 29, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> are you kidding me 50% fetched ,i think its 2 gb not 4gb
> if its 4 GB then i'am ****ed

Click to collapse



Then you are fu***.. because its around 4gb afair.. and don't worry. It will resume if you get stopped.. it has branch repos which gets downloaded.. so % doesn't matter.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Then you are fu***.. because its around 4gb afair.. and don't worry. It will resume if you get stopped.. it has branch repos which gets downloaded.. so % doesn't matter..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



resume capability that's nice


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Then you are fu***.. because its around 4gb afair.. and don't worry. It will resume if you get stopped.. it has branch repos which gets downloaded.. so % doesn't matter..
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



I liked your kannada sig 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> #thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He will be OK. I'm at work now I got up 3 hours ago

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I liked your kannada sig
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was like so long ago! 

So you are from karnataka.. Bangalore? Pm me if you can't say in open.. 

And I'm off.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> That was like so long ago!
> 
> So you are from karnataka.. Bangalore? Pm me if you can't say in open..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah Bangalore 
That wasn't too long ago

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

the best thing happened to my Lumia.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup guys? I'm screwed.

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Apr 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> How?

Click to collapse



Ask wolf pup, he has that sonic screwdriver

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> How?

Click to collapse



Because of this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40844446



Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Because of this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40844446
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The funny thing is,  your IQ tends to depreciate with age 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The funny thing is,  your IQ tends to depreciate with age
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



That's scary if your starting point is 84 then lol

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's scary if your starting point is 84 then lol
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've never take an IQ test in my life. I'm really interested in what I'd get...


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've never take an IQ test in my life. I'm really interested in what I'd get...

Click to collapse



ZERO.
0.
They'd have to reject you.


Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've never take an IQ test in my life. I'm really interested in what I'd get...

Click to collapse



I did, when i was about 15, then i took an aptitude test when i joined the navy (very similar tests) 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ZERO.
> 0.
> They'd have to reject you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 I'm sure I'd score above average. I just wonder how much above average...






jugg1es said:


> I did, when i was about 15, then i took an aptitude test when i joined the navy (very similar tests)
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



How'd you do?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've never take an IQ test in my life. I'm really interested in what I'd get...

Click to collapse



So you posted a lie?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So you posted a lie?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was joking.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm sure I'd score above average. I just wonder how much above average...
> 
> How'd you do?

Click to collapse



Your score will be zero. :sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm sure I'd score above average. I just wonder how much above average...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was in the mid 140s at 15, after i took the navy one they offered me an articifers starting point (tech engineer, fast track to officer) i turned it down and became an RO 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm sure I'd score above average. I just wonder how much above average...

Click to collapse



I posted a chart in the TH inc thread. When you said u scored 84 that's how I knew 84 was borderline mentally retarded

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I was joking.

Click to collapse



You didn't act like it was a joke when u thought 84 was a genius IQ 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I was in the mid 140s at 15, after i took the navy one they offered me an articifers starting point (tech engineer, fast track to officer) i turned it down and became an RO
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



Wow. That's pretty high.







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I posted a chart in the TH inc thread. When you said u scored 84 that's how I knew 84 was borderline mentally retarded
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also said I had an extra 21st chromosome.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I also said I had an extra 21st chromosome.

Click to collapse



I figured that was true 

OK I'm done Jimmie rustling for the moment. You sir are a pro at taking Jimmie rustling 


Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 29, 2013)

Mine was 115 a year ago!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Mine was 113-115

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (Apr 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Mine was 115 a year ago!

Click to collapse



I never took one.. curious to see a score.. any online tests which are valid? 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I never took one.. curious to see a score.. any online tests which are valid?
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Look for the free mensa tests

Edit: http://mensa-test.com/

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Look for the free mensa tests
> 
> Edit: http://mensa-test.com/
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



I'm gonna take that how long does it take?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Look for the free mensa tests
> 
> Edit: http://mensa-test.com/
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



Are the scores based on time too?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm gonna take that how long does it take?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can't remember, you should have a set time in which to do them though. It's been years since i did them seeing as I'm 40 this year 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

I tried the first test for about 5 minutes. Got 12 of them, but it was too difficult to type on my kindle, so I stopped. I'll try it later when I have access to a computer.


----------



## but-but (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Tried the first test for about 4 minutes. Got about 12 of them. I'll try it later when I have access to a computer.

Click to collapse



I'm a big fan of yours


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 29, 2013)

Gah, I need Tapatalk HD

Skickat från min Nexus 7 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

*looks around thread, with narrowed eyes* He doesn't seem to be here. 

Should I take an IQ test now? 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## Deadly (Apr 29, 2013)

but-but said:


> I'm a big fan of yours

Click to collapse



We have a itchy fan who wants to get 10 posts.. and now at 11..

@ juggs..thanks.. will see

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Gah, I need Tapatalk HD
> 
> Skickat från min Nexus 7 via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have it on my iPad. 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Its around 4 gb.. it took 6 hours at 200~kb
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



I don't know what you guys are talking about but I think you are talkimg abt cm source
Cm7 would be about 2-2.5gigs
And cm10 would be about 4-5gigs


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> *looks around thread, with narrowed eyes* He doesn't seem to be here.
> 
> Should I take an IQ test now?
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



Bahaahaaa  sup brother?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I have it on my iPad.
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



I need it for my Nexus 7


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bahaahaaa  sup brother?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh! Hey there Jeff! 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Oh! Hey there Jeff!
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



I'm at work :banghead: what's up with u?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I need it for my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Wait for it... I heard they were working on a Tablet version. 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I need it for my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Me too :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm at work :banghead: what's up with u?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Searching if rooting a phone changes how the phone powers off or not. 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Searching if rooting a phone changes how the phone powers off or not.
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



No it doesn't 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No it doesn't
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL ofc I know that. It's just that some people claim rooting a device solves bootloops. 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> LOL ofc I know that. It's just that some people claim rooting a device solves bootloops.
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



Bulls hit

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Searching if rooting a phone changes how the phone powers off or not.
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



It shouldn't 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Bulls hit
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, Percy begs to differ... *shrugs*







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It shouldn't
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Whasup guys 
10 pm here

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 10 pm here
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



NM. Welcome to the frat.  Whereabouts in B'lore are you from?

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> NM. Welcome to the frat.  Whereabouts in B'lore are you from?
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



You too are in Bangalore

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You too are in Bangalore
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OFC! Tell me who isn't.  @roofrider, @Deadly, @afewOtherPeopleWhosNamesICantBeBotheredToRemember etc... 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> OFC! Tell me who isn't.  @roofrider, @Deadly, @afewOtherPeopleWhosNamesICantBeBotheredToRemember etc...
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



Banaswadi
Near kamanahalli

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banaswadi
> Near kamanahalli
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! Unfortunately, I'm on the other side of town...  Malleswaram. 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## Apex (Apr 29, 2013)

To all new Pledges: if you've already posted your formal introduction(s), please PM me those post links so I can update the OP. 

Also, ohio youse guise.


----------



## Deadly (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banaswadi
> Near kamanahalli
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool.. my relatives live there.. will meet when i come there.. yelhanka is my place.. send me a gtalk invite.. [email protected]



gadgetroid said:


> Nice! Unfortunately, I'm on the other side of town...  Malleswaram.
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



awesome.. I visit malleshwaram more often than most place.. half of my friends are from there.. as I lived there for 7 years.. 
@roofrider ..send a gtalk invite brah.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> To all new Pledges: if you've already posted your formal introduction(s), please PM me those post links so I can update the OP.
> 
> Also, ohio youse guise.

Click to collapse



Evening stranger 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 29, 2013)

Gah, regular tapatalk sucks on Nexus 7

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Did anyone else encounter that tapatalk problem 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Apex (Apr 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> To all new Pledges: if you've already posted your formal introduction(s), please PM me those post links so I can update the OP.
> 
> Also, ohio youse guise.

Click to collapse



*¡Atención¡* 





jugg1es said:


> Evening stranger
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



Hola, Jugg1es.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> *¡Atención¡*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pffft, you'll probably have to RMA it within a day 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> *¡Atención¡*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Check your pm 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pffft, you'll probably have to RMA it within a day
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



You're jelly




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Apex (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pffft, you'll probably have to RMA it within a day
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



I don't even know what that means, so that lessens the likelihood of whatever the hell you just said.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> I don't even know what that means, so that lessens the likelihood of whatever the hell you just said.

Click to collapse



Do you pick a Nick name for me or do I choose it 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> *¡Atención¡*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome!!  Is that your Atrix 2?

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Do you pick a Nick name for me or do I choose it
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They pick it themselves as long as you keep talking to them and get to know them. 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## Apex (Apr 29, 2013)

Nope, selling my One S and getting the Nexus 4 as a backup device. 

Still rocking the SIII, it's a beast.


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Do you pick a Nick name for me or do I choose it
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They pick it themselves as long as you keep talking to them and get to know them. 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

Jugg1es, I don't think that test(the first one, anyways) is very accurate. According to them, I'm a genius. 
I don't think I'm a genius just because I can distinguish relationships between one letter abbreviations and a corresponding number, or using previous abbreviations with relationships to a number to solve one without number and just one letter abbreviations. Don't see how that proves anything really.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> Nope, selling my One S and getting the Nexus 4 as a backup device.
> 
> Still rocking the SIII, it's a beast.

Click to collapse




It'll be the other way around. The S3 seems insignificant when holding this beast



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Jugg1es, I don't think that test(the first one, anyways) is very accurate. According to them, I'm a genius.
> I don't think I'm a genius just because I can distinguish relationships between one letter abbreviations and a corresponding number, or using previous abbreviations with relationships to a number to solve one without number and just one letter abbreviations. Don't see how that proves anything really.

Click to collapse



You can't base it on one test which is why there is 4 or 5 you have to do them all, and iq doesn't fully relate to intelligence or knowledge 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> You're jelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh hai hopalong

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You can't base it on one test which is why there is 4 or 5 you have to do them all, and iq doesn't fully relate to intelligence or knowledge
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But they're all the same.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But they're all the same.

Click to collapse



Are you a boy or a girl Joseph/Jessica

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Are you a boy or a girl Joseph/Jessica
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What does that mean

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What does that mean
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Are you a boy or a girl Joseph/Jessica
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



What's yes? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What's yes?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

@Ichigo You watch Bleach, by any chance? 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

@Ichigo You watch Bleach, by any chance? 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------

@Ichigo You watch Bleach, by any chance? 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah..................... 
So is that boy or girl 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah.....................
> So is that boy or girl
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



No

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 29, 2013)

Whats the best rom / kernel for Nexus 7?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Whats the best rom / kernel for Nexus 7?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:cyclops:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> No
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



Seriously 
Is he/she boy or girl

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 29, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> :cyclops:

Click to collapse



No, srsly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah.....................
> So is that boy or girl
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse









percy_g2 said:


> :cyclops:

Click to collapse



You guys not asleep yet or? 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## InfinityFTW (Apr 29, 2013)

Greetings, pals. Tomorrow I'm gonna borrow a friends iPhone 4. Better than nothing, isn't it?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You guys not asleep yet or?
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



I slept in the evening 
So I wont feel sleepy until 1:30_2

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

devstaff said:


> No, srsly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol seriously 



gadgetroid said:


> You guys not asleep yet or?
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



nope ,i usually sleep at 3-4 am


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Seriously
> Is he/she boy or girl
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Both

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> lol seriously
> 
> 
> 
> nope ,i usually sleep at 3-4 am

Click to collapse



Damn! I used to do that last year. Can't seem to do that this year at all! 

"I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Damn! I used to do that last year. Can't seem to do that this year at all!
> 
> "I think God wants to see his favourite band play tonight." - Tré Cool @ BIAB, Milton Keynes

Click to collapse



Just sleep in the evening 
That's all
Well if I put the phone down now, I'll fall asleep at like 2:30 so good night guys 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Just sleep in the evening
> That's all
> Well if I put the phone down now, I'll fall asleep at like 2:30 so good night guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL I _never_ used to sleep dude... Just Twitter and post on *that thread* on XDA. Speaking of which, there is a certain someone I seem to never see around OT anymore... Forgot his name too...

Edit: BTW, I had to stay goodbye to my USB flap on my little Y yesterday...  It's not completely unprotected though. It has that weird elastic material intact.


----------



## percy_g2 (Apr 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> LOL I _never_ used to sleep dude... Just Twitter and post on *that thread* on XDA. Speaking of which, there is a certain someone I seem to never see around OT anymore... Forgot his name too...
> 
> Edit: BTW, I had to stay goodbye to my USB flap on my little Y yesterday...  It's not completely unprotected though. It has that weird elastic material intact.

Click to collapse





i'am still awake :victory:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 29, 2013)

devstaff said:


> No, srsly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do not ask the forbidden question


----------



## Apex (Apr 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> It'll be the other way around. The S3 seems insignificant when holding this beast
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I dunno, guess we'll see. I'm still pretty damn smitten with my S3.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there a doctor in the house?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Is there a doctor in the house?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wish there was one here. I just had to explain to a Physician's Assistant what "flippant" means and why not to treat my wife with that type of attitude.

Hey all!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

Apex said:


> I dunno, guess we'll see. I'm still pretty damn smitten with my S3.

Click to collapse



check out S4 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Is there a doctor in the house?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sleepy's a doctor



jRi0T68 said:


> I wish there was one here. I just had to explain to a Physician's Assistant what "flippant" means and why not to treat my wife with that type of attitude.
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



some people are just so...so... unprofessional

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------

ola mi amigos


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 30, 2013)

The doctor in charge of the urgent care at this hospital is a douche, who clearly both loves the smell of his own flatulence  and became a doctor to compensate for his tiny genitals.  He interrupts, hears no complaints, will not correct his staff's misconduct, and now I'm enlisting the appropriate dept to reem his ass, hopefully without lube.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

Wait... Is this guy saying he prefers to buy a new iPhone every year which only has a few minor differences than the last?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 30, 2013)

Day started bad!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wait... Is this guy saying he prefers to buy a new iPhone every year which only has a few minor differences than the last?

Click to collapse



this guy is either stupid or has major need for a grammar comprehension class

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> Day started bad!

Click to collapse



you control your life,
kick that bad day's ass and keep smiling


----------



## veeman (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wait... Is this guy saying he prefers to buy a new iPhone every year which only has a few minor differences than the last?

Click to collapse



Can't tell if sarcasm or just stupid.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The doctor in charge of the urgent care at this hospital is a douche, who clearly both loves the smell of his own flatulence  and became a doctor to compensate for his tiny genitals.  He interrupts, hears no complaints, will not correct his staff's misconduct, and now I'm enlisting the appropriate dept to reem his ass, hopefully without lube.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



sometimes it takes a hard arsewooping for people to realize what they are doing,
and he deserves atleast a sack of arsewooping


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> this guy is either stupid or has major need for a grammar comprehension class
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Angry Girlfriends are hard to control. aren't they?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Can't tell if sarcasm or just stupid.

Click to collapse



you'll realize that this is how Steve Jobs thinks,


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 30, 2013)

Good morning guys

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you'll realize that this is how Steve Jobs thinks,

Click to collapse



You made me LULZ myself 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Is there a doctor in the house?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



2 actually.. both not so active though 




deathnotice01 said:


> this guy is either stupid or has major need for a grammar comprehension class

Click to collapse



obviously stupid

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wait... Is this guy saying he prefers to buy a new iPhone every year which only has a few minor differences than the last?

Click to collapse



Two words into the thing, and I figured he was a wannabe. Either his girl friend was around and he wanted to impress her, or he's the jealousy type. 



veeman said:


> Can't tell if sarcasm or just stupid.

Click to collapse



You know what??? Well, me neither. 



deathnotice01 said:


> you'll realize that this is how Steve Jobs thinks,

Click to collapse



I don't care what people say, but he's an ungrateful SOB!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mornin' muff



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You made me LULZ myself
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







Deadly said:


> 2 actually.. both not so active though
> 
> 
> obviously stupid
> ...

Click to collapse



YO D! you have fb?
are we friends on fb?



gadgetroid said:


> I don't care what people say, but he's an ungrateful SOB!

Click to collapse



he's a brillant man,
don't get me wrong,
the company has seen much success during his stay,

but it seems without that visionary skills that he has apple is going nowhere


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> 2 actually.. both not so active though
> 
> 
> obviously stupid
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew sleepy was a doctor but who's the other? Is it juggs?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I knew sleepy was a doctor but who's the other? Is it juggs?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



deadly's also a doctor,
android doctor that is.

jiggly knows medicine?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> deadly's also a doctor,
> android doctor that is.
> 
> jiggly knows medicine?

Click to collapse



Oh OK deadly is I knew that I forgot 

Juggs is a witch doctor right? 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> YO D! you have fb?
> are we friends on fb?

Click to collapse



you should at least know who your friends are..  

Yes, we are on fb.. but who cares! When both of us don't use fb.. or did you started again :sly:

Btw, I added your info on doc of THAT group..




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I knew sleepy was a doctor but who's the other? Is it juggs?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



eep is the other one.. juggs is a nurse I suppose(don't know if that's the term).. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you should at least know who your friends are..
> 
> Yes, we are on fb.. but who cares! When both of us don't use fb.. or did you started again :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have a thousands of friends on fb and i only know 12% of them.

my gf wanted me to use it so i had no choice



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh OK deadly is I knew that I forgot
> 
> Juggs is a witch doctor right?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



see jiggly in action:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you should at least know who your friends are..
> 
> Yes, we are on fb.. but who cares! When both of us don't use fb.. or did you started again :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Paramedic maybe? I know he's something in the medical field 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 30th April 2013 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 29th April 2013 at 11:59 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> see jiggly in action:

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

God,

you have got to see this,
amazingly funny


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> God,
> 
> you have got to see this,
> amazingly funny

Click to collapse



You don't have to call me God. Downtown or even Jeff will do .

Hey brother the beta test is over 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Angry Girlfriends are hard to control. aren't they?

Click to collapse



Doesn't get any better after you get married.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You don't have to call me God. Downtown or even Jeff will do .
> 
> Hey brother the beta test is over
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:silly:


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> he's a brillant man,
> don't get me wrong,
> the company has seen much success during his stay,
> 
> but it seems without that visionary skills that he has apple is going nowhere

Click to collapse



He sure is, and I'm a great fan, but really, I was just talking about his attitude. Towards new employees, Steve Wozniak, his first wife and a few others...


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 30, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Doesn't get any better after you get married.

Click to collapse



 was expecting it to get better by then.19 only,a few years to get married!


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 30, 2013)

Sup muffs 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## Deadly (Apr 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup muffs
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse


 missed the convo about you in previous page didn't ya

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> missed the convo about you in previous page didn't ya
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Nope, i read every post 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## K.A. (Apr 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, i read every post
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



gtfo


----------



## Deadly (Apr 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, i read every post
> 
> _  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

Click to collapse



then amirite? 
Nurse? 
@ka.. good to find out? 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## K.A. (Apr 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> then amirite?
> Nurse?
> @ka.. good to find out?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who dafuq is ka?


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> then amirite?
> Nurse?
> @ka.. good to find out?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Used to work on locked wards, now i limit my medical knowledge to just expedition and rescue first aid 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------




K.A. said:


> gtfo

Click to collapse



Pffft 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------




K.A. said:


> gtfo

Click to collapse



Pffft 

_  “I did not attend his funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of it.”*―*Mark Twain    _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Doesn't get any better after you get married.

Click to collapse



women are a truly difficult creature to tame



K.A. said:


> Who dafuq is ka?

Click to collapse



"ka" in our national language means "you" lolz


----------



## K.A. (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> women are a truly difficult creature to tame
> 
> 
> 
> "ka" in our national language means "you" lolz

Click to collapse



Lolz  I'm not ka. I'm K.A.  Them are initials


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> women are a truly difficult creature to tame

Click to collapse



Experiencing it right now!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> women are a truly difficult creature to tame
> 
> 
> 
> "ka" in our national language means "you" lolz

Click to collapse



Strange how you guys view women.  You really think there's a snowball's chance in hell that we as men could tame such a creature?  No No No, guys.

Women......are.....like Russia.


----------



## K.A. (Apr 30, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Strange how you guys view women.  You really think there's a snowball's chance in hell that we as men could tame such a creature?  No No No, guys.
> 
> Women......are.....like Russia.

Click to collapse



Oh, the horror.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Strange how you guys view women.  You really think there's a snowball's chance in hell that we as men could tame such a creature?  No No No, guys.
> 
> Women......are.....like Russia.

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 30, 2013)

Sup peeps


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sup peeps

Click to collapse



Is that the virgin you sacrificed?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Is that the virgin you sacrificed?

Click to collapse



Goddammit Sleepy, let it go


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Goddammit Sleepy, let it go

Click to collapse



umadbrah.jpg


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> umadbrah.jpg

Click to collapse



usleepybrah.png


----------



## K.A. (Apr 30, 2013)

stfubrahs.jpg


----------



## roofrider (Apr 30, 2013)

K.A. said:


> stfubrahs.jpg

Click to collapse



umadbrah.gif


----------



## K.A. (Apr 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> umadbrah.gif

Click to collapse



stfubrah.jpg


----------



## roofrider (Apr 30, 2013)

K.A. said:


> stfubrah.jpg

Click to collapse



okguy.bmp


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 30, 2013)

K.A. said:


> stfubrahs.jpg

Click to collapse



roodbrah.mp3


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

K.A. said:


> stfubrah.jpg

Click to collapse



whysoserious.bmp


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 30, 2013)

rollseye.psd


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> roodbrah.mp3

Click to collapse



killhimwithfyre.mkv

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> rollseye.psd

Click to collapse



no.jpg


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> killhimwithfyre.mkv
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Apr 30, 2013)

jpg.avi


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 30, 2013)

theamountofformatsinthisthreadistoodamnhigh.avi


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> theamountofformatsinthisthreadistoodamnhigh.avi

Click to collapse



no.ogg

nevarrr.pdf


----------



## Deadly (Apr 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> theamountofformatsinthislastpagesistoodamnhigh.avi

Click to collapse



ftfy.sh

Staphthisnonsense.so

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ifyoucouldalljust.zip

--------------------------------------------------------------
_By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
Complaints will be trolled accordingly


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ftfy.sh
> 
> Staphthisnonsense.so
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



orlynao.php

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Ifyoucouldalljust.zip
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



howaboutno.flac

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Ifyoucouldalljust.zip
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



howaboutno.flac


----------



## roofrider (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ifyoucouldalljust.zip
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse



youwinaninternet.m2ts


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> youwinaninternet.m2ts

Click to collapse



youloseone.bin


----------



## roofrider (Apr 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> youloseone.bin

Click to collapse



ikr.sad


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 30, 2013)

Whattheheckisthis.iso

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## roofrider (Apr 30, 2013)

iamoff.net


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 30, 2013)

whatisthis.xap


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Y.pif

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Apr 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you'll realize that this is how Steve Jobs thinks,

Click to collapse



Not anymore. The man's dead.

Also...  C-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Deadly (Apr 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Not anymore. The man's dead.
> 
> Also...  C-c-c-combo breaker!

Click to collapse



Trolololololol.troll

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Not anymore. The man's dead.
> 
> Also...  C-c-c-combo breaker!

Click to collapse



peeman.so

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Trolololololol.troll
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



nicesig.img

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Trolololololol.troll
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



nicesig.img

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

damntapatalk.fu


----------



## Deadly (Apr 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> nicesig.img

Click to collapse



ThankstoQF.png:thumbup:

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ThankstoQF.png:thumbup:
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



whochosethefont.me


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ThankstoQF.png:thumbup:
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Saw it the other day (looks good) :thumbup:

_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## Deadly (Apr 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Saw it the other day (looks good) :thumbup:
> 
> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



Bugged him like hell to make one

He had made one for fun.. which I really liked a lot. Which you must have seen I guess.. which had kind of smoke and ghostly font.. this is cool too
@QuantumFoam...
:thumbup:

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Bugged him like hell to make one
> 
> He had made one for fun.. which I really liked a lot. Which you must have seen I guess.. which had kind of smoke and ghostly font.. this is cool too
> @QuantumFoam...
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't see the other one 

_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 30, 2013)

Due to my history of losing phones,my parents won't let me buy a Nexus 4 or Nexus 7.
Even when I am the one paying for the phones.:crying: :crying:


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Due to my history of losing phones,my parents won't let me buy a Nexus 4 or Nexus 7.
> Even when I am the one paying for the phones.:crying: :crying:

Click to collapse



Then the answer is DON"T LOOSE YOUR PHONES :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> umadbrah.jpg

Click to collapse










RohinZaraki said:


> usleepybrah.png

Click to collapse











K.A. said:


> stfubrahs.jpg

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> umadbrah.gif

Click to collapse











K.A. said:


> stfubrah.jpg

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> okguy.bmp

Click to collapse











RohinZaraki said:


> roodbrah.mp3

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> whysoserious.bmp

Click to collapse











gadgetroid said:


> rollseye.psd

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> killhimwithfyre.mkv
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> jpg.avi

Click to collapse











RohinZaraki said:


> theamountofformatsinthisthreadistoodamnhigh.avi

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> no.ogg
> 
> nevarrr.pdf

Click to collapse











Deadly said:


> ftfy.sh
> 
> Staphthisnonsense.so
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> orlynao.php
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> Ifyoucouldalljust.zip
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> _By staring at this post you have waived your right to privacy_
> Complaints will be trolled accordingly

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> youwinaninternet.m2ts

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> youloseone.bin

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> ikr.sad

Click to collapse











darkshadow246 said:


> Whattheheckisthis.iso
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> iamoff.net

Click to collapse











funnypharmacist said:


> whatisthis.xap

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Y.pif
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> peeman.so
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Deadly said:


> ThankstoQF.png:thumbup:
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> whochosethefont.me

Click to collapse



Kill me now. :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Kill me now. :sly:

Click to collapse



Bastard.msi

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Bastard.msi
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



umad.png


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> umad.png

Click to collapse



Maybe.cbr

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## _Variable (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> umad.png

Click to collapse



com.jessica.hermit.apk

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Maybe.cbr
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



wimp.mp4


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> wimp.mp4

Click to collapse



sousay.rar

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> com.jessica.hermit.apk
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



com.fail.troll.whateveryournameis.apk
@QuantumFoam whereu.png

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> sousay.rar
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Stop. Now. :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 30, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> com.jessica.hermit.apk
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



com.fail.troll.whateveryournameis.apk
@QuantumFoam whereu.png

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 30, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Then the answer is DON"T LOOSE YOUR PHONES :silly:

Click to collapse



I don't lose them on purpose sir!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I don't lose them on purpose sir!

Click to collapse



Y u not be more careful?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Y u not be more careful?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because he's irresponsible.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Y u not be more careful?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> Because he's irresponsible.

Click to collapse



I was irresponsible. After the 2 phones I lost I have become careful and responsible.
Both same models Nokia 6303i classic


----------



## ronnie498 (Apr 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I was irresponsible. After the 2 phones I lost I have become careful and responsible.
> Both same models Nokia 6303i classic

Click to collapse



That's good that you doing better about keeping up with your phones.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I was irresponsible. After the 2 phones I lost I have become careful and responsible.
> Both same models Nokia 6303i classic

Click to collapse



We learn by making mistakes. Tell your parents u learned your lesson and will take really good care of a new phone/tablet.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 30, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> That's good that you doing better about keeping up with your phones.

Click to collapse



Thank you!



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We learn by making mistakes. Tell your parents u learned your lesson and will take really good care of a new phone/tablet.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Told that to my father.He said if I don't loose the lumia till June,he will pay for the Nexus 4.:laugh:


Today it was 48 Degrees out there and I have to live with out the air conditioning. My room feels like a Microwave oven


----------



## roofrider (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Where do you live in Bangalore 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## roofrider (Apr 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Where do you live in Bangalore
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not very far from your place iirc.


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 30, 2013)

_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Not very far from your place iirc.

Click to collapse



Near kamanahalli in banaswadi? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 30, 2013)

@Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy

 hi guys 

_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy
> 
> hi guys
> 
> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse










Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy
> 
> hi guys
> 
> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



O, hello there. That's about i have time for atm :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy @Deadly,  @undercover,  @QuantumFoam, @Apex,  @DowntownJeffBrown,  @sleepy
> 
> hi guys
> 
> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



Must I ban you for abusing this feature. :sly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 30, 2013)

IHateYouAllForBeingTrolls.exe

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Must I ban you for abusing this feature. :sly:

Click to collapse



Lol, the day you have the power to ban anybody is the day I leave xda for good :what:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> IHateYouAllForBeingTrolls.exe
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



U hate me? BAD PUP!!! *smacks pup in the nose* GET IN YOUR CRATE NAO!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> U hate me? BAD PUP!!! *smacks pup in the nose* GET IN YOUR CRATE NAO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeff you're automatically excluded from anyone I'm bashing! I love you!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, the day you have the power to ban anybody is the day I leave xda for good :what:

Click to collapse



 You'd bow down before me while I hold before you my Almighty whip! :sly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You'd bow down before me while I hold before you my Almighty whip! :sly:

Click to collapse



I don't like you anymore Jessica. You were hot till now.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You'd bow down before me while I hold before you my Almighty whip! :sly:

Click to collapse



If you were a women and I wasn't married I might like that...


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I don't like you anymore Jessica. You were hot till now.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



That's cool.







flastnoles11 said:


> If you were a women and I wasn't married I might like that...

Click to collapse



Not what I meant.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, the day you have the power to ban anybody is the day I leave xda for good :what:

Click to collapse



I concur


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I concur

Click to collapse



Like I'd want to be a mod anyways.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Jeff you're automatically excluded from anyone I'm bashing! I love you!
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Oh OK u can come out now  *gives pup an Internet's* love u too

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh OK u can come out now  *gives pup an Internet's* love u too
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*grabs onto Jeff's leg and stays there*

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> *grabs onto Jeff's leg and stays there*
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse








_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



LOL

Night

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



Baahaahaaa

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 30, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I concur

Click to collapse



Lurks, lurks everywhere


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 1, 2013)

Greetings everyone except prawn.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying hello prawn


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

Thinking of changing my username... How does _Naruto_ sound? 
Sup jRiOT?


----------



## M_T_M (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Thinking of changing my username... How does _Naruto_ sound?
> Sup jRiOT?

Click to collapse



Camila?

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Camila?
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Yo no hablo espanol.


----------



## M_T_M (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo no hablo espanol.

Click to collapse



Shanene?

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Shanene?
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



I'm lost.


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2013)

Seriously.....

Can everyone and their mama thank this post?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40887848

[All XDA Members] Feedback/Recommendations for XDA

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## ronnie498 (May 1, 2013)

boborone said:


> Seriously.....
> 
> Can everyone and their mama thank this post?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm lost.

Click to collapse



We know 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (May 1, 2013)

Google+ app is down, cant log in even after clearing data

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 1, 2013)

Why everyone hates the 10 posts rule?
I enjoyed it!

Can anybody explain me what the contract in relation with phones mean,the carrier contract.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1757125 
Check the screenshots.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Why everyone hates the 10 posts rule?
> I enjoyed it!
> 
> Can anybody explain me what the contract in relation with phones mean,the carrier contract.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lots are noobs who can't contribute so they hate it

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

What exactly is the point of this song? And why is it so popular? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What exactly is the point of this song? And why is it so popular?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



Its title is self explanatory and its popular cause its pure awesomeness...   I'ma take your grandpa's style, I'ma take your grandpa's style,
No for real - ask your grandpa - can I have his hand-me-downs?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What exactly is the point of this song? And why is it so popular?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8mJJJvaes&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



What Jeff said. And jay z did a song about popping tags and wearing all expensive sht. In the song macklamore makes fun of that attitude and says you're getting swindled like a btch. Great song and I love it. 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

boborone said:


> What Jeff said. And jay z did a song about popping tags and wearing all expensive sht. In the song macklamore makes fun of that attitude and says you're getting swindled like a btch. Great song and I love it.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Probably shoulda washed this, smells like R. Kelly's sheets
(Piiisssssss)
But ****, it was ninety-nine cents! (Bag it)

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Probably shoulda washed this, smells like R. Kelly's sheets
> (Piiisssssss)
> But ****, it was ninety-nine cents! (Bag it)
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha I love that line. Can't believe it got edited out for the radio.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

boborone said:


> Haha I love that line. Can't believe it got edited out for the radio.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



I know right 


Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (May 1, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Google+ app is down, cant log in even after clearing data
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse





Working fine for me 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 1, 2013)

Is that Macklamore thing hip-hop? Nah. I'll leave it alone...

Sup frat? 
@flastnoles11 How's the cat?


----------



## jugg1es (May 1, 2013)

MORNING FOLKS 

_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## percy_g2 (May 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> MORNING FOLKS
> 
> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



Afternoon


----------



## gadgetroid (May 1, 2013)

Hey @TheSkinnyDrummer, you still drum mate?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Is that Macklamore thing hip-hop? Nah. I'll leave it alone...
> 
> Sup frat?
> 
> @flastnoles11 How's the cat?

Click to collapse



Mhmmm

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> MORNING FOLKS
> 
> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



Oh hello there 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (May 1, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Is that Macklamore thing hip-hop? Nah. I'll leave it alone...
> 
> Sup frat?
> 
> @flastnoles11 How's the cat?

Click to collapse



Why is it not hip hop? Because Macklemore doesn't sing about how he rolls in cash and ****s women all day?


----------



## Apex (May 1, 2013)

What's up, my muffin minions?


----------



## gadgetroid (May 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, my muffin minions?

Click to collapse



Oh, nothing much at all, M'Lord.


----------



## Apex (May 1, 2013)

Nexus 4 arrives today.


----------



## percy_g2 (May 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Nexus 4 arrives today.

Click to collapse



Congratulations 
How much did it cost you? 
Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (May 1, 2013)

$400.00 USD after taxes.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 1, 2013)

Awesome.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## percy_g2 (May 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> $400.00 USD after taxes.

Click to collapse



I brought xperia P for 390$ in india :banghead:

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Nexus 4 arrives today.

Click to collapse



Fauk Yea!!

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (May 1, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> I brought xperia P for 390$ in india :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wasn't that a while back though?


----------



## percy_g2 (May 1, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Wasn't that a while back though?

Click to collapse



In feb I purchased it. 

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 1, 2013)

Jeremy, the other day, my headphones developed a fault. It seems that the connection is loose inside. Specifically near/in the actual socket thingy (that you plug in the computer or phone). When I fiddle with the wire and twist the socket around and all that, then both headphones work, but otherwise only the left one works.
This is really annoying. Is it fixable or do I have to get new ones?


----------



## Prawesome (May 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Greetings everyone except prawn.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying hello prawn

Click to collapse



Why not me? 

BTW, in case anyone is wondering.. 
Always here, I am


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why not me?
> 
> BTW, in case anyone is wondering..
> Always here, I am

Click to collapse



No. Always here am *I*. *Yoda style* Oh wait, you wouldn't understand Yoda style, would you?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. Always here am *I*. *Yoda style* Oh wait, you wouldn't understand Yoda style, would you?

Click to collapse



http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_masolipmMm1rt8dxlo1_500.gif

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 1, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey @TheSkinnyDrummer, you still drum mate?

Click to collapse



No.   I am gonna get back to it at some point, when my kids are older. 

-kcco-


----------



## Prawesome (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. Always here am *I*. *Yoda style* Oh wait, you wouldn't understand Yoda style, would you?

Click to collapse



I dont think so 
I finished watching season 1 and just finished watching the first 2 episodes of s2


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I dont think so
> I finished watching season 1 and just finished watching the first 2 episodes of s2

Click to collapse



S2?


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Jeremy, the other day, my headphones developed a fault. It seems that the connection is loose inside. Specifically near/in the actual socket thingy (that you plug in the computer or phone). When I fiddle with the wire and twist the socket around and all that, then both headphones work, but otherwise only the left one works.
> This is really annoying. Is it fixable or do I have to get new ones?

Click to collapse



Try a different pair to see if it's the jack itself, first. Repair is unlikely, honestly, and not worth it unless they cost you a little bit.

If they do need replacement, you know where to go. 







Prawesome said:


> Why not me?
> 
> BTW, in case anyone is wondering..
> Always here, I am

Click to collapse



I picked a name at random that wasn't posting at the moment. You were chosen. I also said hello, just moved out into my sig to see if you'd notice. Boredom causes these things.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gadgetroid (May 1, 2013)

Any of you guys here from Idaho or Waco?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Try a different pair to see if it's the jack itself, first. Repair is unlikely, honestly, and not worth it unless they cost you a little bit.
> 
> If they do need replacement, you know where to go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't see that  sneaky :screwy::sly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Try a different pair to see if it's the jack itself, first. Repair is unlikely, honestly, and not worth it unless they cost you a little bit.

Click to collapse



Ah thanks. Well, before you replied, I looked at it closely and saw it was shorting at the point at which it is covered by a flap of plastic. Daringly, I cut off the plastic, and fixed the short. It works now, but now the wire is slightly exposed and is lightly to break in the future. I can't really buy good headphones here. In England maybe I can get some new ones for my new PC, soon.
Thanks anyway.
How is yous?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 1, 2013)

Just a heads up to all my fellow ingress players..
All agents level 2+ have an invite to give away in the recruitment section of your scanner. 
https://plus.google.com/103320655754019011706/posts/LC7TEWctRzB

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 1, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just a heads up to all my fellow ingress players..
> All agents level 2+ have an invite to give away in the recruitment section of your scanner.
> https://plus.google.com/103320655754019011706/posts/LC7TEWctRzB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks  I probably wouldn't have noticed otherwise lol


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Thanks  I probably wouldn't have noticed otherwise lol

Click to collapse



No problem. :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I didn't see that  sneaky :screwy::sly:

Click to collapse



I did. :sly:


----------



## gadgetroid (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I did. :sly:

Click to collapse



So, Ichigo... Ever thought about changing your name to Inuyasha?


----------



## eep2378 (May 1, 2013)

Officially accepted to Grad school! So pumped 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Sleepy! (May 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> MORNING FOLKS
> 
> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



Hey  @jugg1es... you called? :sly:

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------




eep2378 said:


> Officially accepted to Grad school! So pumped
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Congrats, man! :thumbup:

What specialization?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Officially accepted to Grad school! So pumped
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Congrats :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (May 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Congrats :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



El Jefe... what up?


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Officially accepted to Grad school! So pumped
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Congtratz!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> El Jefe... what up?

Click to collapse



Just sitting here contemplating life. Nah lol I'm at work making some monies  What's up with u?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (May 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just sitting here contemplating life. Nah lol I'm at work making some monies  What's up with u?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Made dinner.
Ate dinner.
Gonna sleep now.


---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Congtratz!

Click to collapse



Itcheeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Made dinner.
> Ate dinner.
> Gonna sleep now.

Click to collapse



Enjoy your beauty sleep 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Made dinner.
> Ate dinner.
> Gonna sleep now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. It's you.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh. It's you.

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Howz shiz in Ohio?
@Jeff Thanks, mate.


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yes.
> 
> Howz shiz in Ohio?
> 
> @Jeff Thanks, mate.

Click to collapse



Tis fine. 77°F outside. Should be a good day.


----------



## eep2378 (May 1, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Hey  @jugg1es... you called? :sly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nurse Practitioner. Thank you all for the support, appreciate it. 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Sleepy! (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Tis fine. 77°F outside. Should be a good day.

Click to collapse



That's good. Our highs were at around 115°F today. 
Dying of heatstroke.


----------



## jugg1es (May 1, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Hey  @jugg1es... you called? :sly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, just a mention 







eep2378 said:


> Nurse Practitioner. Thank you all for the support, appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Congratulations :beer::beer::beer:

_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## veeman (May 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Tis fine. 77°F outside. Should be a good day.

Click to collapse



It's going to snow later today and tomorrow.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 1, 2013)

Nobody knows me better than my co-kids lately :music:

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's going to snow later today and tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Seems legit :what: also, I have French exam in one week then another a week after.. I'm predicted a C... Oh dear..


----------



## Ichigo (May 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's going to snow later today and tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Yeah. Tobias said it's about 30°-40°. That's why Ohio is great.  We get cold winters with lots of snow, but when spring hits it doesn't stay cold. And, if it gets too hot, the lake currently cools down air around it by 10°. So, I go to school 1 minute away from the lake, so it's about 67° there.


----------



## Apex (May 2, 2013)

Greetings, earthlings! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings, earthlings!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Salutations, Oh wise one.


----------



## Apex (May 2, 2013)

N4 was at my doorstep, waiting for me when I got home today.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> N4 was at my doorstep, waiting for me when I got home today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> N4 was at my doorstep, waiting for me when I got home today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Awesome....  I'm thinking of buying one. Nexus 4 or Nexus 10. Still debating which one I should buy first...


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Awesome....  I'm thinking of buying one. Nexus 4 or Nexus 10. Still debating which one I should buy first...

Click to collapse



get the N10 with that super kickarse display



Apex said:


> N4 was at my doorstep, waiting for me when I got home today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you leave phones at your doorsteps?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> get the N10 with that super kickarse display
> 
> 
> 
> you leave phones at your doorsteps?

Click to collapse



Sorry.. I stole it already 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> get the N10 with that super kickarse display
> 
> 
> 
> you leave phones at your doorsteps?

Click to collapse



Sometimes if you're not home UPS will throw it in a bush or something...


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Sorry.. I stole it already
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> Sometimes if you're not home UPS will throw it in a bush or something...

Click to collapse



i wonder how's the risk implications of leaving a $400 high-end android smartphone at your doorsteps,


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i wonder how's the risk implications of leaving a $400 high-end android smartphone at your doorsteps,

Click to collapse



Believe or it not, not many people steal ups packages. Sure, there are always some instances where people steal the package, but here in America people are usually too lazy to walk all the way to someone's door step just for a package.


----------



## Apex (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Believe or it not, not many people steal ups packages. Sure, there are always some instances where people steal the package, but here in America people are usually too lazy to walk all the way to someone's door step just for a package.

Click to collapse



I have a sign on my front door, with the image of a handgun that reads, "Forget the dog, beware of owner". It helps.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Believe or it not, not many people steal ups packages. Sure, there are always some instances where people steal the package, but here in America people are usually too lazy to walk all the way to someone's door step just for a package.

Click to collapse



when i order a device via mail i usually tell fedex to just let me pick it up in their office, too risky here



Apex said:


> I have a sign on my front door, with the image of a handgun that reads, "Forget the dog, beware of owner". It helps.

Click to collapse



just put this in your lawn,

Beware We Has CCTV, and also a shotgun


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Beware We Has CCTV, and also a shotgun

Click to collapse



Dat grammar

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## mtnlion (May 2, 2013)

My dogs are just there to give me time to grab my gun. What's up apex? How do you like your new toy ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> I have a sign on my front door, with the image of a handgun that reads, "Forget the dog, beware of owner". It helps.

Click to collapse



Nice! Nobody really has a chance to steal anything from us. Both of our driveways are about 1/2 mi long.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dat grammar
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



it's internet grammar you silly pickle


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it's internet grammar you silly pickle

Click to collapse



Me sowwy .____.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Me sowwy .____.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



*I'm sorry

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 2, 2013)

Good morning guys

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Me sowwy .____.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



You better be. :sly:

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> Morning
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup?


----------



## Vlasp (May 2, 2013)

Both? You have 2 driveways?

Sent from my XT610 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> Both? You have 2 driveways?
> 
> Sent from my XT610 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah. One's in a different city and county. (We live on the line between two counties and about 3 cities on a 400 acre farm)


----------



## ronnie498 (May 2, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Any of you guys here from Idaho or Waco?

Click to collapse



Waco starting next week


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You better be. :sly:

Click to collapse



You have to earn the right for e to apologize to you


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You have to earn the right for e to apologize to you

Click to collapse



i pay you 2 internets to apologize to itchy, does that sound fair?


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You have to earn the right for e to apologize to you

Click to collapse



I put a gun to your face. Apologize now. :sly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i pay you 2 internets to apologize to itchy, does that sound fair?

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I put a gun to your face. Apologize now. :sly:

Click to collapse



Oh Itchy  ...you have much to learn


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I put my Tensa Zangetsu to your head. Better?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I put my tensa zangetsu to your head. Better?

Click to collapse



That weak ass toothpick ? It got broken in half so easily. Sure, why not ?


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That weak ass toothpick ? It got broken in half so easily. Sure, why not ?

Click to collapse



You really think you can go head to head against it? Get ready... GETSUGA TENSHO!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

@QF - Supernatural tonight was... Awesome!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You really think you can go head to head against it? Get ready... GETSUGA TENSHO!!!

Click to collapse



*yawn* You do know I'm a Zaraki, right ? Have fun running from me


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> *yawn* You do know I'm a Zaraki, right ? Have fun running from me

Click to collapse



 Fine. Keep your apology. I'll fight you later.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Fine. Keep your apology. I'll fight you later.

Click to collapse



Go do history or some sheet you're supposed to be doing instead of derping here


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Go do history or some sheet you're supposed to be doing instead of derping here

Click to collapse



It's 10:33 PM.  I'm watching TV. Psych to be exact. Just finished Supernatural.


----------



## Apex (May 2, 2013)

mtnlion said:


> My dogs are just there to give me time to grab my gun. What's up apex? How do you like your new toy ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse


@mtnlion: Not much up other than the usual business! The N4 is pretty slick, so far I'm liking it a lot.

What's new with you?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's 10:33 PM.  I'm watching TV. Psych to be exact. Just finished Supernatural.

Click to collapse



 weren't they cancelled ages ago ?


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> weren't they cancelled ages ago ?

Click to collapse



Which one?


----------



## ronnie498 (May 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> Not much up other than the usual business! The N4 is pretty slick, so far I'm liking it a lot.
> 
> What's new with you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How's it going neighbor for 4 more days.


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You really think you can go head to head against it? Get ready... GETSUGA TENSHO!!!

Click to collapse



You are one of the weirdest person I have met. :sly::sly::sly::what on the internet at least)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> You are one of the weirdest person I have met. :sly::sly::sly::what on the internet at least)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You just don't understand anime.


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You just don't understand anime.

Click to collapse



Only 10 year olds and Asian peeps do

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 2, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Only 10 year olds and Asian peeps do
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



Reported for racism. :sly:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Reported for racism. :sly:
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Dooooo eeeeeet! 
Comeatmebro.jpg 

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## M_T_M (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Racist pig!

Click to collapse



I hope you are kidding with that pig remark!  

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

this **** looks serious


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 2, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I hope you are kidding with that pig remark!
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse








Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 2, 2013)

What do you mean by dishonorably discharged 
What happened to 41DL

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 2, 2013)

I've just laid down in my bed for the first time since Sunday morning.  We've spent a good 22 hours with doctors this week, only 20 hours working, slept on a hard bed in a fairly cheap hotel, because I was too tired to drive, my wife was too delirious to know she was awake (yes, that really was a conversation I had with her) much less drive, I've done a couple loads of laundry, dishes, roasted a turkey (which we then make cat food with, because it's cheap and healthy), gotten yelled at by my wife's dad, put the fear of God into him to shut him up and let him know who he was dealing with, done the same with a couple of doctors, made an amazing carne asada marinade from my own recipe, grilled/smoked it, along with homemade guacamole. I've never been so happy to be in bed in my life.

3 days of crazy hell that started at midnight on Sunday.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I've just laid down in my bed for the first time since Sunday morning.  We've spent a good 22 hours with doctors this week, only 20 hours working, slept on a hard bed in a fairly cheap hotel, because I was too tired to drive, my wife was too delirious to know she was awake (yes, that really was a conversation I had with her) much less drive, I've done a couple loads of laundry, dishes, roasted a turkey (which we then make cat food with, because it's cheap and healthy), gotten yelled at by my wife's dad, put the fear of God into him to shut him up and let him know who he was dealing with, done the same with a couple of doctors, made an amazing carne asada marinade from my own recipe, grilled/smoked it, along with homemade guacamole. I've never been so happy to be in bed in my life.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You deserve a good nites sleep brother 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> What do you mean by dishonorably discharged
> What happened to 41DL
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



He doesn't even deserve to be talked about around here. 



Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You deserve a good nites sleep brother
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



[Mr.Bean] If I know what you mean[/Mr.Bean]

Jk, at least until she's recuperated.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> [Mr.Bean] If I know what you mean[/Mr.Bean]
> 
> Jk, at least until she's recuperated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haahaaha to funny 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You deserve a good nites sleep brother
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you tell me the pages so I can see 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 2, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Waco starting next week

Click to collapse



Good ta hear brah! :good: Was just reading up on Ruby Ridge. 





RohinZaraki said:


> Go do history or some sheet you're supposed to be doing instead of derping here

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (May 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can you tell me the pages so I can see
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



check pm.. and please don't ask in open about closed issue.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## gadgetroid (May 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 2, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


>

Click to collapse



Clearly, another racist post. I'd tell @M_T_M, but he'd just find a way to turn Thanks back on long enough to thank the post. :screwy:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @QF - Supernatural tonight was... Awesome!

Click to collapse



Shhh. Haven't watched yet







Ichigo said:


> It's 10:33 PM.  I'm watching TV. Psych to be exact. Just finished Supernatural.

Click to collapse





Shhh. Haven't watched Psych yet either





M_T_M said:


> Only 10 year olds and Asian peeps do
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse




Wrong. I'm Asian and I'm one if the biggest haters anime will get



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Wrong. I'm Asian and I'm one if the biggest haters anime will get
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You can't hide what's inside...stop resisting


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

i'm in asia with a latino/hispanic origin and i hate anime,

my bro and sis loves them though


----------



## Deadly (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You can't hide what's inside...stop resisting

Click to collapse



Bring that anime haters converter over here! will ya? 

And make it a top lvl 1 priority.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 2, 2013)

**** anime.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> **** anime.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



+ 10 MILLION 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

My swipe just replied a text from my gf which was supposed to be, "No, you can't" to "No, you c*nt"...fml .___.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> My swipe just replied a text from my gf which was supposed to be, "No, you can't" to "No, you c*nt"...fml .___.

Click to collapse



Classic 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> My swipe just replied a text from my gf which was supposed to be, "No, you can't" to "No, you c*nt"...fml .___.

Click to collapse



I used to text my former boss, a vp in the company, often. One time during a full physical inventory, he asked how the counts were going.

My response was "The c*nts look great so far, Jim." Swype got me.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> + 10 MILLION
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



to the both of you...


----------



## roofrider (May 2, 2013)

@jRi0T68 found this on the interwebz.
I know no sh*t about them headphones, could be useful for some. :silly:
(forgive the large size)


----------



## gadgetroid (May 2, 2013)

Nice! I use the MDR-V6 for the occasional recording sessions.  Other than that, I'm not really interested in splurging on headphones. 

@TheSkinnyDrummer Seen this anytime? Could care less about the song, but the drummer mahn! Sweet!






Steve Moore is one hell of a drummer! :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 2, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Nice! I use the MDR-V6 for the occasional recording sessions.  Other than that, I'm not really interested in splurging on headphones.

Click to collapse



 I am wearing those exact cans as we speak.  They are awesome.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 2, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I am wearing those exact cans as we speak.  They are awesome.

Click to collapse



They get damn irritating after an hour or two in the stifling studio though...


----------



## Deadly (May 2, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Nice! I use the MDR-V6 for the occasional recording sessions.  Other than that, I'm not really interested in splurging on headphones.
> 
> @TheSkinnyDrummer Seen this anytime? Could care less about the song, but the drummer mahn! Sweet!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## gadgetroid (May 2, 2013)

Deadly said:


> FTFY
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Thanks mate! How'd ya do it, BTW?


----------



## Deadly (May 2, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Thanks mate! How'd ya do it, BTW?

Click to collapse



You need to put the jiberish text after "v=" inside YouTube tags..

 In this case it was [YouTube ]ItZyaOlrb7E[/YouTube ]  

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

went to my carrier,
and i couldn't believe they still haven't processed my S4 application,

i am so ****ing frustrated with them,
it's gonna be a week tomorrow since i sent my application and still there is no confirmation yet,


----------



## roofrider (May 2, 2013)




----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> went to my carrier,
> and i couldn't believe they still haven't processed my S4 application,
> 
> i am so ****ing frustrated with them,
> it's gonna be a week tomorrow since i sent my application and still there is no confirmation yet,

Click to collapse



Have you tried turning on your phone ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## undercover (May 2, 2013)

Morning.  

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Have you tried turning on your phone ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



yes, i even sent it on Potato Mode,

i'm going back this afternoon and i'm gonna give them a not-so-nice way of telling them how i feel



undercover said:


> Morning.
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



morning stinky


----------



## gadgetroid (May 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> Morning.
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Morning there!  How's the weather down in London then?


----------



## jugg1es (May 2, 2013)

Morning 

_  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning
> 
> _  “Any girl can be glamorous. All you have to do is stand still and look stupid.”*―*Hedy Lamarr   _

Click to collapse



hi jiggly


----------



## undercover (May 2, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Morning there!  How's the weather down in London then?

Click to collapse



Absolutely fabulous. :thumbup:

Well, off me goes. See ya in the evening. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 2, 2013)

Morning frat 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (May 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Morning Jeff!


----------



## InfinityFTW (May 2, 2013)

Yes! Got a mail from the insurance company! They will fix my NoteII! The only probløem is that I'm rooted and running RootBox. Will that matter?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 2, 2013)

If u are just getting it fixed then no.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (May 2, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Yes! Got a mail from the insurance company! They will fix my NoteII! The only probløem is that I'm rooted and running RootBox. Will that matter?

Click to collapse



I'd FXZ it back to stock, if I were you. Manufacturers and carriers tend to frown on rooting/flashing/hacking - especially when it comes to warranty and/or insurance claims. They likely won't honor them if they determine you've miffed the system. 

Wait, was this a serious question?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'd FXZ it back to stock, if I were you. Manufacturers and carriers tend to frown on rooting/flashing/hacking - especially when it comes to warranty and/or insurance claims. They likely won't honor them if they determine you've miffed the system.
> 
> Wait, was this a serious question?

Click to collapse



Or do what I do...make it look like an "accident" and they will never find you it you've been rooted  *laugh maniacally*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'd FXZ it back to stock, if I were you. Manufacturers and carriers tend to frown on rooting/flashing/hacking - especially when it comes to warranty and/or insurance claims. They likely won't honor them if they determine you've miffed the system.
> 
> Wait, was this a serious question?

Click to collapse



I sent my skyrocket in for repairs rooted running a custom ROM and kernel and they fixed it. Came back still rooted 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (May 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Seems legit :what: also, I have French exam in one week then another a week after.. I'm predicted a C... Oh dear..

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> Yeah. Tobias said it's about 30°-40°. That's why Ohio is great.  We get cold winters with lots of snow, but when spring hits it doesn't stay cold. And, if it gets too hot, the lake currently cools down air around it by 10°. So, I go to school 1 minute away from the lake, so it's about 67° there.

Click to collapse



Yeah, we got 13" of snow. -_-
Dafak is this Minnesota?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> I have a sign on my front door, with the image of a handgun that reads, "Forget the dog, beware of owner". It helps.

Click to collapse



That is so awesome! Picture please!



Ichigo said:


> Yeah. One's in a different city and county. (We live on the line between two counties and about 3 cities on a 400 acre farm)

Click to collapse



That is so cool! I live on the border of two states Maharashtra and Madhya Pradesh on a 120 acre farm too! but not as cool as "on the line between two counties and about 3 cities" 

My Fellow Indians,can't we get some phones on contract here?


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'd FXZ it back to stock, if I were you. Manufacturers and carriers tend to frown on rooting/flashing/hacking - especially when it comes to warranty and/or insurance claims. They likely won't honor them if they determine you've miffed the system.
> 
> Wait, was this a serious question?

Click to collapse



If they are fixing the screen then they'll only run the device to see if the screen works really.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> That is so awesome! Picture please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll get the iPhone 4 with Aircel 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 2, 2013)

Well, my headphones are done. Can't fix it. My short fix, was, well, short. Using my Samsung earphones. Which are decent. 
But I like headphones more.   :banghead:

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

Well, my headphones are done. Can't fix it. My short fix, was, well, short. Using my Samsung earphones. Which are decent. 
But I like headphones more.   :banghead:


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 2, 2013)

Monoprice has a very well reviewed, very cheap headphone available.

For in-ears, Phillips SHE3590

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gadgetroid (May 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> That is so awesome! Picture please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had an old Motorola Razr V3, Motorola Rizr Z3, a Nokia 6600 and a Reliance CDMA on contract. Except for the last one, I loved all of them! Especially the Rizr Z3.   Don't believe you'll get a device under contract in India though. Except for iPhone...

My brother also managed to get his hands on an AT&T Galaxy Tab 10.1. Unlocked, I believe. At least, it works on Aircel. My father had a T-Mobile BlackBerry a few years ago, I remember. 

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Yes! Got a mail from the insurance company! They will fix my NoteII! The only probløem is that I'm rooted and running RootBox. Will that matter?

Click to collapse



LOL. I remember when I'd hacked my Nokia 5800 back in 2009 when PNHT first got around Nokia's licencing issues. Then, I somehow ended up bricking it while creating a custom OS.  Sent it in for repair to Nokia Care, played like an innocent fellow when they asked if I'd messed with my system and  in the end they just restored it for me, no questions asked. Done it a countless times since then, until I could set up a JAF box at home.

Did that with my Galaxy Y too. Ended up changing the screen due to wonky touch response. They fixed it, no questions asked. The fellow that was testing it out later even asked me, "Mate, how did you get ICS on your phone, eh?" 

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------




InfinityFTW said:


> Yes! Got a mail from the insurance company! They will fix my NoteII! The only probløem is that I'm rooted and running RootBox. Will that matter?

Click to collapse



LOL. I remember when I'd hacked my Nokia 5800 back in 2009 when PNHT first got around Nokia's licencing issues. Then, I somehow ended up bricking it while creating a custom OS.  Sent it in for repair to Nokia Care, played like an innocent fellow when they asked if I'd messed with my system and  in the end they just restored it for me, no questions asked. Done it a countless times since then, until I could set up a JAF box at home.

Did that with my Galaxy Y too. Ended up changing the screen due to wonky touch response. They fixed it, no questions asked. The fellow that was testing it out later even asked me, "Mate, how did you get ICS on your phone, eh?"


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ohai people
> 
> 
> 
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity Co-Founder*

Click to collapse



Hi.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hi.

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Monoprice has a very well reviewed, very cheap headphone available.
> 
> For in-ears, Phillips SHE3590
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

hey guys,

yesterday after a not-so-nice talk with my carrier they finally gave me my s4,
jeez who ever knew a little shouting and screaming could easily portray a professional outcome 

here's my baby


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> yesterday after a not-so-nice talk with my carrier they finally gave me my s4,
> jeez who ever knew a little shouting and screaming could easily portray a professional outcome
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> yesterday after a not-so-nice talk with my carrier they finally gave me my s4,
> jeez who ever knew a little shouting and screaming could easily portray a professional outcome
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yeah
You took that photo using your y didn't you

Good morning everyone 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 3, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I had an old Motorola Razr V3, Motorola Rizr Z3, a Nokia 6600 and a Reliance CDMA on contract. Except for the last one, I loved all of them! Especially the Rizr Z3.   Don't believe you'll get a device under contract in India though. Except for iPhone...
> 
> My brother also managed to get his hands on an AT&T Galaxy Tab 10.1. Unlocked, I believe. At least, it works on Aircel. My father had a T-Mobile BlackBerry a few years ago, I remember.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




When I got my odin flashed G y to the store,they knew in a few second that it was rooted earlier. They were surprised to see rooted phone in a small town like mine. 
they didn't knew the protocol for rooted set so called the head office,then asked me what exactly rooting means and why to do that etc.I even flashed a ROM to show them PLUS FREE coffee.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hell yeah
> You took that photo using your y didn't you
> 
> Good morning everyone
> ...

Click to collapse



yup ,
my trusty ol' Y



funnypharmacist said:


> When I got my odin flashed G y to the store,they knew in a few second that it was rooted earlier. They were surprised to see rooted phone in a small town like mine.
> they didn't knew the protocol for rooted set so called the head office,then asked me what exactly rooting means and why to do that etc.I even flashed a ROM to show them PLUS FREE coffee.

Click to collapse



you should have asked after showing them "So,... you guys hiring new tech specialists?"

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> I had an old Motorola Razr V3, Motorola Rizr Z3, a Nokia 6600 and a Reliance CDMA on contract. Except for the last one, I loved all of them! Especially the Rizr Z3.   Don't believe you'll get a device under contract in India though. Except for iPhone...
> 
> My brother also managed to get his hands on an AT&T Galaxy Tab 10.1. Unlocked, I believe. At least, it works on Aircel. My father had a T-Mobile BlackBerry a few years ago, I remember.

Click to collapse



only iphones are available in india for a contract O_O?

it's really hard getting a device with contract here,
they made me pay a 7 months advance on my plan + device cashout

1st they'll ask for a National Intelligence Agency clearance slip, then they ask for proof of financial status, then they ask for your available bank balance, then they'll ask for a employment certificate and call your company to verify,

that's why i was so mad because it took them a week to process my application even though i had the complete documents


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yup ,
> my trusty ol' Y
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I have to finish my college first before getting a job,that would be 3 more years.

At least you are getting phones on contract.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I have to finish my college first before getting a job,that would be 3 more years.
> 
> At least you are getting phones on contract.

Click to collapse



I got through college while working in the day and going to school at night,
was a stressful way of getting my arse busy.

Only middle - high income earners get opportunities to own a phone on contract, from the requirements to verification, it's really scrutinizing.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I got through college while working in the day and going to school at night,
> was a stressful way of getting my arse busy.
> 
> Only middle - high income earners get opportunities to own a phone on contract, from the requirements to verification, it's really scrutinizing.

Click to collapse



WP app Development Step I


----------



## gadgetroid (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yup ,
> my trusty ol' Y
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nowadays, iPhones are the only ones you get under contract. Reliance used to be the only one that provided phones under contract (I mean phones like my Moto Razr and 6600) and they stopped that ages ago. 

Anyway, every second or third person you see in India won't have an Android device, anyway.  The ones that do don't even download apps off the Play Store (believe me, I'm serious). The ones that own an Android device here are either getting it on EMI or are using it courtesy of their company.

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> WP app Development Step I

Click to collapse



Is there a Linux environment available for that thing?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 3, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Nowadays, iPhones are the only ones you get under contract. Reliance used to be the only one that provided phones under contract (I mean phones like my Moto Razr and 6600) and they stopped that ages ago.
> 
> Anyway, every second or third person you see in India won't have an Android device, anyway.  The ones that do don't even download apps off the Play Store (believe me, I'm serious). The ones that own an Android device here are either getting it on EMI or are using it courtesy of their company.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



May be!


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2013)

Huge Physical Science Test, Geometry, and History tests tomorrow... I probably should've studied *before* 12AM... It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 3, 2013)

Best of luck, Itchy!  :good:


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Best of luck, Itchy!  :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I'm so tried though, and this chapter is soooo long.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 3, 2013)

Have University Exam of organic chemistry 3 hours from now!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huge Physical Science Test, Geometry, and History tests tomorrow... I probably should've studied *before* 12AM... It's gonna be a long night.

Click to collapse





funnypharmacist said:


> Have University Exam of organic chemistry 3 hours from now!

Click to collapse



we're on the same boat,

i have a very special client that is the most popular torrent downloading software (i can't tell direct but you know who it is),
and i need to analyze their website for privacy management certification,

i was so busy tinkering with the S4 i have 4 hours to compile my papers before the client hits the roof


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> we're on the same boat,
> 
> i have a very special client that is the most popular torrent downloading software (i can't tell direct but you know who it is),
> and i need to analyze their website for privacy management certification,
> ...

Click to collapse



I have studied a lot but University exams scare me a LOT


----------



## gadgetroid (May 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Thanks.  I'm so tried though, and this chapter is soooo long.

Click to collapse





funnypharmacist said:


> Have University Exam of organic chemistry 3 hours from now!

Click to collapse





deathnotice01 said:


> we're on the same boat,
> 
> i have a very special client that is the most popular torrent downloading software (i can't tell direct but you know who it is),
> and i need to analyze their website for privacy management certification,
> ...

Click to collapse



Try listening to ambient music while you study. Might help you out with concentrating and remembering.


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 3, 2013)

Whats up frat.. 

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> we're on the same boat,
> 
> i have a very special client that is the most popular torrent downloading software (i can't tell direct but you know who it is),
> and i need to analyze their website for privacy management certification,
> ...

Click to collapse



Explain to them you were too busy downloading movies without bothering to seed.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> yesterday after a not-so-nice talk with my carrier they finally gave me my s4,
> jeez who ever knew a little shouting and screaming could easily portray a professional outcome
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool phone now am jelly




anyway, Congrats brotha! Enjoy new toy.. 



SpiritFyre said:


> Whats up frat..
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



you still alive what happened to you..

@ others who have exams.. all the best.. including me till June end lol



jRi0T68 said:


> Explain to them you were too busy downloading movies without bothering to seed.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



if he leaves "without" part.. then it might help him

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 3, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Cool phone now am jelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you deadly!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Try listening to ambient music while you study. Might help you out with concentrating and remembering.

Click to collapse



i'm on hard rock music right now,



jRi0T68 said:


> Explain to them you were too busy downloading movies without bothering to seed.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



HOW DID YOU KNOW?
DAFAQ?

O_O



SpiritFyre said:


> Whats up frat..
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



ola hombre 



Deadly said:


> Cool phone now am jelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks D!
my GY is still with me though,
it's my "everyday" phone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Whats up frat..
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Who are u? Wait I remember err no no don't???  

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 3, 2013)

I forgot to mention... My wife witnessed a knife fight at Walmart tonight that left not only one guy stabbed in the neck, but a trail of blood from the customer service area to the exit from the struggle on the floor that followed the first strike of the knife.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I forgot to mention... My wife witnessed a knife fight at Walmart tonight that left not only one guy stabbed in the neck, but a trail of blood from the customer service area to the exit from the struggle on the floor that followed the first strike of the knife.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



 Holy sh*t how crazy 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 3, 2013)

Rollback prices are serious business amongst obvious gang members, evidently

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Rollback prices are serious business amongst obvious gang members, evidently
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Haahaaaahaaaa!!! You made me LULZ 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (May 3, 2013)

Morning cupcakes 

_   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning cupcakes
> 
> _   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _

Click to collapse



Ohai cupcake how are u doing this fine day?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (May 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I picked a name at random that wasn't posting at the moment. You were chosen. I also said hello, just moved out into my sig to see if you'd notice. Boredom causes these things.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Well...OK...lol
I am always here jus don't post as much as I used to




Apex said:


> I have a sign on my front door, with the image of a handgun that reads, "Forget the dog, beware of owner". It helps.

Click to collapse



I so want a picture of that 



RohinZaraki said:


> My swipe just replied a text from my gf which was supposed to be, "No, you can't" to "No, you c*nt"...fml .___.

Click to collapse



Good luck calming her down 



deathnotice01 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> yesterday after a not-so-nice talk with my carrier they finally gave me my s4,
> jeez who ever knew a little shouting and screaming could easily portray a professional outcome
> ...

Click to collapse



Pure awesomeness .... i am jelly



gadgetroid said:


> Nowadays, iPhones are the only ones you get under contract. Reliance used to be the only one that provided phones under contract (I mean phones like my Moto Razr and 6600) and they stopped that ages ago.
> 
> Anyway, every second or third person you see in India won't have an Android device, anyway.  The ones that do don't even download apps off the Play Store (believe me, I'm serious). The ones that own an Android device here are either getting it on EMI or are using it courtesy of their company.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True that



jRi0T68 said:


> I forgot to mention... My wife witnessed a knife fight at Walmart tonight that left not only one guy stabbed in the neck, but a trail of blood from the customer service area to the exit from the struggle on the floor that followed the first strike of the knife.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Too much crap going around in the world nowadays. I wanna go to mars :sly:


----------



## Deadly (May 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Too much crap going around in the world nowadays. I wanna go to mars :sly:

Click to collapse



to ruin that too?  no thanks.. :sly:

You better stay here 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2013)

Looks like KLP and CM 11 are released 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257842

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (May 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Looks like KLP and CM 11 are released
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257842
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Late rohin is late

Wait.. Soooooooooo late! 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## gadgetroid (May 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Looks like KLP and CM 11 are released
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2257842
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Screw that! *The Samsung Galaxy S5 is now announced, baby!*  

http://tiny.cc/GalaxyS5


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Rollback prices are serious business amongst obvious gang members, evidently
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



No ****, those petrol increases takes those weeds from south twice as long to get there,
that's why they are so cranky



Prawesome said:


> Pure awesomeness .... i am jelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







gadgetroid said:


> Screw that! *The Samsung Galaxy S5 is now announced, baby!*
> 
> http://tiny.cc/GalaxyS5

Click to collapse



but...but... i just got my s4 yesterday


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Too much crap going around in the world nowadays. I wanna go to mars :sly:

Click to collapse



The air is wonderful there this time of year!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The air is wonderful there this time of year!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



yup, ferrous oxide seems like a pretty swell deal on travel agencies


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Late rohin is late
> 
> Wait.. Soooooooooo late!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew about this for a while now. Only today I found the time to post it here  since unlike you, I'm not on XDA 24/7


----------



## jugg1es (May 3, 2013)

_   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _


----------



## gadgetroid (May 3, 2013)

So how many of you guys fell for the rickroll?


----------



## jugg1es (May 3, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> So how many of you guys fell for the rickroll?

Click to collapse



Nope, epic fail 

_   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _

Click to collapse



Pure lulz


Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Pure lulz
> 
> 
> Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



When are you going to find time for more uccw skins 

And hi

_   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _


----------



## gadgetroid (May 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, epic fail
> 
> _   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _

Click to collapse



LOL  Anyway, I still have my GT-I9510.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> When are you going to find time for more uccw skins
> 
> And hi
> 
> _   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _

Click to collapse



Starting when I have time,
Also on jellybean theming



Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I knew about this for a while now. Only today I found the time to post it here  since unlike you, I'm not on XDA 24/7

Click to collapse



i see you online whenevwr i login these days





gadgetroid said:


> So how many of you guys fell for the rickroll?

Click to collapse



you tried it somewhere? 

I didn't even see such a post.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## gadgetroid (May 3, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you tried it somewhere?
> 
> I didn't even see such a post..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @Deadly Here you go: The Brand New Galaxy S5 

Though it's a bit redundant to post that one now...


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2013)

Deadly said:


> i see you online whenevwr i login these days
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Well,I kinda have to  got back into the whole developing game for the One X...


----------



## Deadly (May 3, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> @Deadly Here you go: The Brand New Galaxy S5
> 
> Though it's a bit redundant to post that one now...

Click to collapse



oh THAT post.. I never check such links as I'm too lazy an my phone isn't good enough for multi tasking and I don't want to feel jelly.. so your rick roll failed  




RohinZaraki said:


> Well,I kinda have to  got back into the whole developing game for the One X...

Click to collapse



now that's good news.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## gadgetroid (May 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well,I kinda have to  got back into the whole developing game for the One X...

Click to collapse



How do you test your builds now, anyway? Isn't the One X hard bricked?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> How do you test your builds now, anyway? Isn't the One X hard bricked?

Click to collapse



Lol wut ? The name of my rom is HARD BRICKED


----------



## gadgetroid (May 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Lol wut ? The name of my rom is HARD BRICKED

Click to collapse



WTF!? You got me there, mate!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> WTF!? You got me there, mate!

Click to collapse



It...is..


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

Night peeps,

Had a headache from all these stress recently,

Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Night peeps,
> 
> Had a headache from all these stress recently,
> 
> Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Exam went AWESOME!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 3, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Exam went AWESOME!!

Click to collapse



Congrats, 

Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Thankzz potato!


----------



## gadgetroid (May 3, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thankzz potato *sir*!

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## percy_g2 (May 3, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> FTFY :hot:

Click to collapse



FTFY :hot: 

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 3, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> FTFY :hot:
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



._.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## percy_g2 (May 3, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> ._.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



^ :spam: 
Btw how lyf going on? 

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

Hey pup wanna play catch? 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## jugg1es (May 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey pup wanna play catch?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Throw him a hand grenade to play fetch with 

_   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Throw him a hand grenade to play fetch with
> 
> _   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _

Click to collapse



Raw.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Throw him a hand grenade to play fetch with
> 
> _   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _

Click to collapse



I was gonna use a noob muffin 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## jugg1es (May 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I was gonna use a noob muffin
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Who? 

_   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 3, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> ^ :spam:
> Btw how lyf going on?
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good. You?







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey pup wanna play catch?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Yes!
ATTENTION:
UPDATE YOUR INGRESS SCANNERS
NEW UPDATE IS EPIC

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 3, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



My watch period over? Excited about my Task of Trust.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 3, 2013)

An old man at work handed me a cookie. I have mixed feelings.

On the one hand, cookies are delicious.
On the other... the last time an old guy handed me a cookie my parents had to report it to the police. :what:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> An old man at work handed me a cookie. I have mixed feelings.
> 
> On the one hand, cookies are delicious.
> On the other... the last time an old guy handed me a cookie my parents had to report it to the police. :what:
> ...

Click to collapse



How old was he? 

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> An old man at work handed me a cookie. I have mixed feelings.
> 
> On the one hand, cookies are delicious.
> On the other... the last time an old guy handed me a cookie my parents had to report it to the police. :what:
> ...

Click to collapse



Old men are evil...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who?
> 
> _   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _

Click to collapse



Funnypharmacist looks like a good option 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Sleepy! (May 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> An old man at work handed me a cookie. I have mixed feelings.
> 
> On the one hand, cookies are delicious.
> On the other... the last time an old guy handed me a cookie my parents had to report it to the police. :what:
> ...

Click to collapse



Give it back.
Ask for a muffin.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> An old man at work handed me a cookie. I have mixed feelings.
> 
> On the one hand, cookies are delicious.
> On the other... the last time an old guy handed me a cookie my parents had to report it to the police. :what:
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Sleepy! (May 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Old men are evil...

Click to collapse



You're evil.


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You're evil.

Click to collapse



Why, thank you.


----------



## jugg1es (May 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Funnypharmacist looks like a good option
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I like pharmaceuticals, anyone else in the offing? 

_   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _


----------



## Prawesome (May 3, 2013)

Jeremy, what season is it in Mars? You seem to have visited it before


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

@jRi0T68

I got the cans  http://db.tt/6gaSOqhT

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I like pharmaceuticals, anyone else in the offing?
> 
> _   “Pressure is something you feel when you don't know what the hell you're doing.”*―*Peyton Manning   _

Click to collapse



Who's got pharms :sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## veeman (May 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Why, thank you.

Click to collapse



Evil is a weird name. I thought your name was Jessica anyway.


----------



## Ichigo (May 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Evil is a weird name. I thought your name was Jessica anyway.

Click to collapse



Troll.  My name is danger.


----------



## M_T_M (May 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Troll.  My name is danger.

Click to collapse



Changing it again,  are we? 

***********************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Ichigo (May 4, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Changing it again,  are we?
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



 Hahaha. So where are you shipping *your* foot.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 4, 2013)

Sup guys  how you like my new sig  ?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 4, 2013)

Just enrolled in 3 master classes,
Damn u university and your "openness"

Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Funnypharmacist looks like a good option
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I can be a muffin,noob Definitely not!   



M_T_M said:


> Changing it again,  are we?
> 
> ***********************
> La calaca tilica y flaca!!

Click to collapse



I wanted to quote you sometimes but username written in red make you a lot scary :angel::angel:



deathnotice01 said:


> Just enrolled in 3 master classes,
> Damn u university and your "openness"
> 
> Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Welcome! Which classses?:good:


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 4, 2013)

Good morning everyone 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Welcome! Which classses?:good:

Click to collapse




higher human resources and business management






darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mornin

Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> higher human resources and business management
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How's the s4

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My watch period over? Excited about my Task of Trust.

Click to collapse



Urgh... I wouldn't know that. I'm just dropping by like Juggs. 

BTW, looks like someone wants to be a RC very badly... :/ 

*We are watching you!* :sly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How's the s4
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has a pinkish smear when you move menus,

Though its only software color calibration issues

But has the best display I've seen in a mobile device

Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Has a pinkish smear when you move menus,
> 
> Though its only software color calibration issues
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell that to @DowntownJeffBrown 
He thinks amoled looks like his son's colouring book

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

Well, looks like  @M_T_M is always stalking  @Ichigo


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Tell that to @DowntownJeffBrown
> He thinks amoled looks like his son's colouring book
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



It does. Like over saturated crap. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## ronnie498 (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well, looks like M_T_M is always stalking

Click to collapse



Nah not stalking but he is always watching


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Nah not stalking but he is always watching

Click to collapse



No its stalking :sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Nah not stalking but he is always watching

Click to collapse



Didn't know @M_T_M is a voyeur!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Tell that to @DowntownJeffBrown
> He thinks amoled looks like his son's colouring book
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It does. Like over saturated crap.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I like the way my oled is thank you very much

And with almost 500ppi this can't go wrong
With pure blacks it's awesome

Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I like the way my oled is thank you very much
> 
> And with almost 500ppi this can't go wrong
> With pure blacks it's awesome
> ...

Click to collapse



I know
I love amoled
Is it rooted yet

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I like the way my oled is thank you very much
> 
> And with almost 500ppi this can't go wrong
> With pure blacks it's awesome
> ...

Click to collapse



The only reason I would consider buying an AMOLED device would be because of the blacks. So easy on my eyes when I read books during the night...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> The only reason I would consider buying an AMOLED device is because of the blacks. It'll be so easy on my eyes when I read books during the night...

Click to collapse



That's the only reason as I use everything inverted. But just for the blacks isn't a good enough reason for me. I've owned 3 galaxy phones and will never buy one again. LCD is where its at 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> I like the way my oled is thank you very much
> 
> And with almost 500ppi this can't go wrong
> With pure blacks it's awesome
> ...

Click to collapse



Never said u shouldn't. I was injected into this conversation by darkshadow so I was just responding. To each their own right :thumbup:. Its not really black BTW its just off which creates the led form of black that's why its so pure. I do agree that the blacks are better but that's it.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's the only reason as I use everything inverted. But just for the blacks isn't a good enough reason for me. I've owned 3 galaxy phones and will never buy one again. LCD is where its at
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



So what happened to make you hate the three Galaxy phones?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> So what happened to make you hate the three Galaxy phones?

Click to collapse



I don't hate them I also have a gnex so its 4 AMOLED phones. But what happend was I saw LCD and how much more real and life like the colors look. Side by side in my opinion LCD knocks AMOLED to its knees.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Urgh... I wouldn't know that. I'm just dropping by like Juggs.
> 
> BTW, looks like someone wants to be a RC very badly... :/
> 
> *We are watching you!* :sly:

Click to collapse



you can't be watching me! @Deadly @Apex can I get my  TOT a little earlier ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> you can't be watching me!
> @Deadly @Apex can I get my  TOT a little earlier ?

Click to collapse



I know u didn't ask me but u can do your tot as soon as u start your 2 week pledging period. That will start when either apex or deadly say your period of being watched is over.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> you can't be watching me!
> @Deadly @Apex can I get my  TOT a little earlier ?

Click to collapse



Oh sorry. That wasn't meant for you.  Should have looked at which post I was editing. 

Sorry again. But that was for someone called Wayne and how badly he wants to be a RC.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Oh sorry. That wasn't meant for you.  Should have looked at which post I was editing.
> 
> Sorry again. But that was for someone called Wayne and how badly he wants to be a RC.

Click to collapse



Party on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's the only reason as I use everything inverted. But just for the blacks isn't a good enough reason for me. I've owned 3 galaxy phones and will never buy one again. LCD is where its at
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




it does have issues with white on low brightness, I don't like to look at it on xda premium brown and grey theme, I switch to dark theme






gadgetroid said:


> The only reason I would consider buying an AMOLED device would be because of the blacks. So easy on my eyes when I read books during the night...

Click to collapse



Oled makes things appear more brilliant than what they truly are, 

LED makes thing appear life like and neutral,

But I compared the s3 and s4 display it seems they made it less overly saturated







darkshadow246 said:


> I know
> I love amoled
> Is it rooted yet
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I won't root it yet unless there is an available stock rom,


Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know u didn't ask me but u can do your tot as soon as u start your 2 week pledging period. That will start when either apex or deadly say your period of being watched is over.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I don't mind  getting the answer from  you too did not mention you because was unsure about your username.


gadgetroid said:


> Oh sorry. That wasn't meant for you.  Should have looked at which post I was editing.
> 
> Sorry again. But that was for someone called Wayne and how badly he wants to be a RC.

Click to collapse



No big deal Is ok!I should have checked the link.

P.S typing with this pain in the back.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I don't mind  getting the answer from  you too did not mention you because was unsure about your username.
> 
> No big deal Is ok!I should have checked the link.
> 
> P.S typing with this pain in the back.

Click to collapse



Which tot u gonna do bro? 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> P.S typing with this pain in the back.

Click to collapse



Try it on windows 8, the OSK is better there

Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Which tot u gonna do bro?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



there are options too?
*types getting more excited*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it does have issues with white on low brightness, I don't like to look at it on xda premium brown and grey theme, I switch to dark theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love xda dark theme. I use xparent blue with the dark theme. I have an infatuation with inverted/dark themes. Which is a major plus on AMOLED cause it saves battery one on LCD it doesn't make a difference. I will say the s4 screen is the best AMOLED screen yet by far. 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Try it on windows 8, the OSK is better there
> 
> Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



ok but this is temporary,just spilled coffee on the physical keyboard so not working now


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> P.S typing with this pain in the back.

Click to collapse



I *love* typing with that! I guess it matters that I made my own touchscreen with a Nintendo Wiimote.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I *love* typing with that! I guess it matters that I made my own touchscreen with a Nintendo Wiimote.

Click to collapse



try that  with  a mouse


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Love xda dark theme. I use xparent blue with the dark theme. I have an infatuation with inverted/dark themes. Which is a major plus on AMOLED cause it saves battery one on LCD it doesn't make a difference. I will say the s4 screen is the best AMOLED screen yet by far.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



The only reason *I* love dark themes is because they're easier on the eyes in the dark.  Have been using dark themes ever since my old 6600 (Nokia could have allowed us to reduce the brightness further) and it hasn't stopped even a bit with my Galaxy Tab.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> The only reason *I* love dark themes is because they're easier on the eyes in the dark.  Have been using dark themes ever since my old 6600 (Nokia could have allowed us to reduce the brightness further) and it hasn't stopped even a bit with my Galaxy Tab.

Click to collapse



Agreed I love how easy it is on the eyes even in a dark room :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> try that  with  a mouse

Click to collapse



Ohh, I have! Why don't you try speech recognition? It works like a charm on Windows 7...but not as good as Siri _or_ Android... :/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> The only reason *I* love dark themes is because they're easier on the eyes in the dark.  Have been using dark themes ever since my old 6600 (Nokia could have allowed us to reduce the brightness further) and it hasn't stopped even a bit with my Galaxy Tab.

Click to collapse



Once you go black, you never go back. 

-kcco-


----------



## Prawesome (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Once you go black, you never go back.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



That rhymed


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Once you go black, you never go back.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Agreed! BTW, what's that you've got in your siggy? It says:


> You're huge in Bangalore

Click to collapse



 Did I even read that right? 

Oh, hai Prawns! Long time!

I found this video damn hilarious!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Love xda dark theme. I use xparent blue with the dark theme. I have an infatuation with inverted/dark themes. Which is a major plus on AMOLED cause it saves battery one on LCD it doesn't make a difference. I will say the s4 screen is the best AMOLED screen yet by far.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse






you should check out the rom I made, it's highly minimalistic




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Once you go black, you never go back.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Word.


For me I am in love with minimalistic designs,


Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you should check out the rom I made, it's highly minimalistic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link???

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Link???
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



[S-ROM][KERNEL][WP8]Monochromatic 7.1 MALEFICE!! [04/27/13]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> [S-ROM][KERNEL][WP8]Monochromatic 7.1 MALEFICE!! [04/27/13]

Click to collapse



Thank u :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

Deathnotice01

Epic op bro I see u put a lot if time into your projects. Beautiful ROM too . The closest we can get in the n4 to WP is to use a launcher that looks like WP with the tiles 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Agreed! BTW, what's that you've got in your siggy? It says:
> 
> 
> Did I even read that right?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, you got that right....last year, i had a huge influx of dudes from Bangalore thanking and mentioning my posts.  one guy even went so far as to introduce himself to me as "I am also a skinny drummer ...im from Bangalore!"... so in a self-indulgent moment, I declared myself huge there.  I'd like to go there one day and meet all my fans.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thank u :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



monochromatic was my favorite ROM when I used the Galaxy Y;monochromatic itself made me buy the lumia


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Deathnotice01
> 
> Epic op bro I see u put a lot if time into your projects. Beautiful ROM too . The closest we can get in the n4 to WP is to use a launcher that looks like WP with the tiles
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse




 thanks,
It did take me quite a long time to get the ui correct and presentations correct

Can't wait to see the day that rom will run on the s4






funnypharmacist said:


> monochromatic was my favorite ROM when I used the Galaxy Y;monochromatic itself made me buy the lumia

Click to collapse



Haha,
Windows phone is awesome probably the upcomming threat to android

Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah, you got that right....last year, i had a huge influx of dudes from Bangalore thanking and mentioning my posts.  one guy even went so far as to introduce himself to me as "I am also a skinny drummer ...im from Bangalore!"... so in a self-indulgent moment, I declared myself huge there.  I'd like to go there one day and meet all my fans.

Click to collapse



LOL :'D Hilarious! Sure, we'll all give you a warm welcome! We'll do a gig here when you come.  I'll play the rhythm guitarist.  BTW, you're a pop punk, punk rock, rock or a metal drummer?


----------



## Prawesome (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Agreed! BTW, what's that you've got in your siggy? It says:
> 
> 
> Did I even read that right?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hola mi amigo  How's it going?

Thanks for that link BTW  I usually don't click such links in xda coz I am lazy but that was worth it....lmao

"Siri evolved into Glenn"


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> LOL :'D Hilarious! Sure, we'll all give you a warm welcome! We'll do a gig here when you come.  I'll play the rhythm guitarist.  BTW, you're a pop punk, punk rock, rock or a metal drummer?

Click to collapse



Mostly rock....been in metal bands, but i prefer the more tame, yet dirty rock.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Mostly rock....been in metal bands, but i prefer the more tame, yet dirty rock.

Click to collapse



Yo bro! I posted some studio tracks for you in the drummers thread. Let me know what you think. 

All others are welcome to check them out. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yo bro! I posted some studio tracks for you in the drummers thread. Let me know what you think.
> 
> All others are welcome to check them out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do,  but as always,  when I have a new shameless pic to post,  I post it.   Here's to my many fans in India.... :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:







-kcco-

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Yo bro! I posted some studio tracks for you in the drummers thread. Let me know what you think.
> 
> All others are welcome to check them out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy sht.   That is good stuff.   I mean REALLY good stuff.   You nailed it. 

-kcco-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Will do,  but as always,  when I have a new shameless pic to post,  I post it.   Here's to my many fans in India.... :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol noice. 

Here's the link for all my frat mates if you guys would like to know how I well I actually play  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41021766

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yo bro! I posted some studio tracks for you in the drummers thread. Let me know what you think.
> 
> All others are welcome to check them out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! I'll check 'em out.  



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Will do,  but as always,  when I have a new shameless pic to post,  I post it.   Here's to my many fans in India.... :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Nice tats mate! You got none on your right?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yo bro! I posted some studio tracks for you in the drummers thread. Let me know what you think.
> 
> All others are welcome to check them out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy sht.   That is good stuff.   I mean REALLY good stuff.   You nailed it. 

-kcco-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Holy sht.   That is good stuff.   I mean REALLY good stuff.   You nailed it.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Thank ye 
Much respect coming from another drummer. After all, we critique music more so than others 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Nice! I'll check 'em out.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tats mate! You got none on your right?

Click to collapse



It's a mirror pic,  so you must mean my left arm.... Yeah,  there's some. 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse







Prawesome said:


> Jeremy, what season is it in Mars? You seem to have visited it before

Click to collapse





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @jRi0T68
> 
> I got the cans  http://db.tt/6gaSOqhT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, the guy was only about 60, salesman at work.  It just struck me odd the way he said it, and I saw opportunity for lulz.

Jeff, they look nice! Got them burning in yet?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yo bro! I posted some studio tracks for you in the drummers thread. Let me know what you think.
> 
> All others are welcome to check them out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You the one drumming in Relentless, mate? Fawk! Awesome rolls there! :good:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You the one drumming in Relentless, mate? Fawk! Awesome rolls there! :good:

Click to collapse



Yea all those tracks are me. :beer:
Thanks man. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You the one drumming in Relentless, mate? Fawk! Awesome rolls there! :good:

Click to collapse



Thats what im saying....he's good.....real good.  I might be just a shade better tho:highfive:ugh. jk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Thats what im saying....he's good.....real good.  I might be just a shade better tho:highfive:ugh. jk

Click to collapse




My genre is death metal. That's why I left Tetrarch. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> My genre is death metal. That's why I left Tetrarch.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I understand.  I was the opposite....i left metal for rock....not sure why, but it right for me at the time.


----------



## _Variable (May 4, 2013)

Well done and the best way to get your own copy of this is that you can use to create the most popular stories now that you have the right thing

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Well done and the best way to get your own copy of this is that you can use to create the most popular stories now that you have the right thing
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



cool, very ill-timed, and not entirely necessary.....move along.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I understand.  I was the opposite....i left metal for rock....not sure why, but it right for me at the time.

Click to collapse



To each his own eh?
But I always say, you should play what makes you happy and never settle for less. Gotta think about the long run :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

I feel like creating a guitarists of XDA thread... Seems like there are none so far. What say?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I feel like creating a guitarists of XDA thread... Seems like there are none so far. What say?

Click to collapse



I say.... Why not?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 02:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Well done and the best way to get your own copy of this is that you can use to create the most popular stories now that you have the right thing
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse





*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I say.... Why not?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yup! I'll do it this evening. :good:


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I feel like creating a guitarists of XDA thread... Seems like there are none so far. What say?

Click to collapse



None? I remember coming across one. 

Awesome drumming Axis!!


----------



## _Variable (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> cool, very ill-timed, and not entirely necessary.....move along.

Click to collapse



Testing swype, just 30 days left 







Axis_Drummer said:


> I say.... Why not?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse





-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> None? I remember coming across one.
> 
> Awesome drumming Axis!!

Click to collapse



I thought I remembered seeing one awhile back as well.. But my memory sucks!!

And thanks :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

I hate figuring this **** out....i want this as my new avatar and maintain some quality...


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I thought I remembered seeing one awhile back as well.. But my memory sucks!!
> 
> And thanks :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1763139 @gadgetroid

Btw   @Archer is no longer a mod!!! :what::what::what::what::what:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

why is that photo important to me?  I just got my four front top teeth replaced today....i havent smiled like that in 11 years.


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> why is that photo important to me?  I just got my four front top teeth replaced today....i havent smiled like that in 11 years.

Click to collapse



Yes, i was just about to ask that!!!  :beer::beer::beer::good:
So, we can expect new and improved shiny skinny pics from you now.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1763139
> 
> Btw @Archer is no longer a mod!!! :what::what::what::what::what:

Click to collapse



 Cool, I figured it was somewhere. 
And he's not  strange...






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> why is that photo important to me?  I just got my four front top teeth replaced today....i havent smiled like that in 11 years.

Click to collapse



I need to make a dentist appointment myself 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yes, i was just about to ask that!!!  :beer::beer::beer::good:
> So, now we can expect new and improved shinny skinny pics from you now.

Click to collapse



I want to make that my new avatar and maintain some quality.....not sure how to to that.

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Cool, I figured it was somewhere.
> And he's not  strange...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's taken such a phycholigical toll on me.....i hgavent smiled in 11 years.....this is a shocking adjustment im making.

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Cool, I figured it was somewhere.
> And he's not  strange...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's taken such a phycholigical toll on me.....i hgavent smiled in 11 years.....this is a shocking adjustment im making.


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I want to make that my new avatar and maintain some quality.....not sure how to to that.
> 
> 
> It's taken such a phycholigical toll on me.....i hgavent smiled in 11 years.....this is a shocking adjustment im making.

Click to collapse




Trust me, you look great mate!
I'll see what i can do about that avatar thingy, xda downsizes the pics to 80x80 for avatars.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's taken such a phycholigical toll on me.....i hgavent smiled in 11 years.....this is a shocking adjustment im making.

Click to collapse



I completely understand. I've chipped a tooth and have been missing a tooth ever since my drunken escapade in new York  

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Trust me, you look great mate!
> I'll see what i can do about that avatar thingy, xda downsizes the pics to 80x80 for avatars.

Click to collapse



That's extremely nice of you to say, thank you.  Today changed my life.  I love you guys.  And I']m not even an official Frat member.  Love the friendship and acceptance here.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> BTW, looks like someone wants to be a RC very badly... :/
> 
> *We are watching you!* :sly:

Click to collapse



You don't have enough guts to take my name here, I feel.
Why'd you have a problem with whatever I do?
That thread is my first on xda. I have 7 more months for thinking to apply for RC. Can't I be helping someone if I have free time?

And I stopped posting here or anywhere in whole Off Topic just because you said you are leaving fraternity because of me. I don't wan't to cause problems  here. So whats wrong if mark manning & justmpm supports me on making that thread, stick it up? Is RC is the only thing comes to your mind. God, why people are like this? 
You can see my whole post history if you want. Also i'll be happy if you come forward and try to help. Some of the frat members like flastnoles11, deadly and ronnie are helping. Grow up budd.

It won't make me feel anything if you are watching me or not. I be watching everything. If you want to attack someone, feel free, don't talk like this, somewhere. I'd like Joker more than you. 
@Apex and others, I am sorry if I have done anything wrong by posting here, but you should take care of what people talk about in here. I believe this thread is not made for taking on someone for private reasons. @gadgetroid if you have any problem with me, come to private messaging or IRC, anything you prefer, we will try to sort it out. If you go like this again, I have no options left than taking things to moderators.


Again, thanks very much flast and deadly. Have a good weekend people. 

Goodbye.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1763139 @gadgetroid
> 
> Btw   @Archer is no longer a mod!!! :what::what::what::what::what:

Click to collapse



Thanks for that! 

Yeah, I remember when Archer was there last year.  He hardly comes online anymore. :/

BTW, that thread is *dead*, just like the bassists of XDA thread... Just waiting for a Vocalist of XDA thread now.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> You don't have enough guts to take my name here, I feel.
> Why'd you have a problem with whatever I do?
> That thread is my first on xda. I have 7 more months for thinking to apply for RC. Can't I be helping someone if I have free time?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







wait wait, i got it...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> wait wait, i got it...

Click to collapse



Lol at both of those. 
The first one made me spit my drink everywhere 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

Cooked a whole meal today! A great stress buster for me.
Anyone would like a picture?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol at both of those.
> The first one made me spit my drink everywhere
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I actually made that first one.  It's a Skinny original. lol


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I actually made that first one.  It's a Skinny original. lol

Click to collapse



Haha a skinny original? Copyright that shiz 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

@TheSkinnyDrummer 

See the attachment,seems like you have done HUGE development works here!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Cooked a whole meal today! A great stress buster for me.
> Anyone would like a picture?

Click to collapse



Which meal
Something Indian?

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

Wow rooting and unlocking the bootloader of xperia arc is so much harder than rooting a galaxy y

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Which meal
> Something Indian?
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Indian Meal!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Jeff, they look nice! Got them burning in yet?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hells yea!!! Bout 3 hours today 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hate figuring this **** out....i want this as my new avatar and maintain some quality...

Click to collapse



That pic brings up emphasis on the tatoo

Looks awesome,
Killer tatoos dude

Sent un Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## undercover (May 4, 2013)

Looks like I haven't missed much, xda is still bloody boring. 
Hello frat. 
Nice pic  @TheSkinnyDrummer

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hate figuring this **** out....i want this as my new avatar and maintain some quality...

Click to collapse



Who's that ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who's that ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse


 @TheSkinnyDrummer


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> Looks like I haven't missed much, xda is still bloody boring.
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



You don't say!?


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 4, 2013)

My French is pretty rusty...


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> My French is pretty rusty...

Click to collapse



Qu'est-ce que tu fais?


----------



## jugg1es (May 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> My French is pretty rusty...

Click to collapse



It was good enough 

_   “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein  _


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Qu'est-ce que tu fais?

Click to collapse



About to go back to bed since my daughter isn't awake yet 

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> It was good enough
> 
> _   “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein  _

Click to collapse



I think he caught what I was throwing anyways.. :thumbup:


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 4, 2013)

@Deadly @Deadly @Deadly


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> My French is pretty rusty...

Click to collapse



 C'est tres bon.
Tell me i didn't get it wrong.


----------



## Ichigo (May 4, 2013)

Speak Japanese... or die. :sly:


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Speak Japanese... or die. :sly:

Click to collapse



I'll die.


----------



## Ichigo (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'll die.

Click to collapse



Good. Just another useless person erased from earth.


----------



## veeman (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'll die.

Click to collapse



Yo tambien.


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good. Just another useless person erased from earth.

Click to collapse



I'm taking you with me, you should know that.


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> C'est tres bon.
> Tell me i didn't get it wrong.

Click to collapse



Lol, depends on what you were trying to say, but yes,  it's very good indeed...


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, depends on what you were trying to say, but yes,  it's very good indeed...

Click to collapse



Haaha, but you got it (i hope ). Meant to say your french is very good.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (May 4, 2013)

Hello guys after so many time i m posting here

Sent From My GT-S5830 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Haaha, but you got it.  Meant to say your french is very good.

Click to collapse



Better be, lol, took class in high school for 4 years and then another 2 in college...  haven't spoken it in like 4 years though...


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Better be, lol, took class in high school for 4 years and then another 2 in college...  haven't spoken it in like 4 years though...

Click to collapse



Cool! I studied it for only 2 years and that was like 5 years ago, now i remember only a few words.


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Cool! I studied it for only 2 years and that was like 5 years ago, now i remember only a few words.

Click to collapse



I remember quite a bit...  I could probably hold a conversation with a fluent french speaker still...  maybe... lol


----------



## undercover (May 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I remember quite a bit...  I could probably hold a conversation with a fluent french speaker still...  maybe... lol

Click to collapse



Move to Quebec 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (May 4, 2013)

I need an alternative for lbe privacy seeing as it sends my phone on a restart frenzy, any ideas? 

_     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> Move to Quebec
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Nope, I'm quite content here in the good ole USofA


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 4, 2013)

Reserved

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Sleepy! (May 4, 2013)

I'm going off the rails on a crazy train!

I'm going off the rails on a crazy train!

I'm going off the rails on a crazy train!

I'm going off the rails on a crazy train!

I'm going off the rails on a crazy train!

\m/

\m/

\m/


----------



## roofrider (May 4, 2013)

Night folks, i'm @Sleepy!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Reserved
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Wow.. Post 31368


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm going off the rails on a crazy train!
> 
> I'm going off the rails on a crazy train!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ozzy Osbourne and Randy Rhoads for life, yeah man!

BTW, can't wait for Sabbaths' new album! Waiting ever since 2011.


----------



## Deadly (May 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> you can't be watching me!
> @Deadly @Apex can I get my  TOT a little earlier ?

Click to collapse



I guess you already got answer.. you don't need to mention me or apex.. we read all posts.. atleast not me.. apex might prefer mention though.. 




gadgetroid said:


> Agreed! BTW, what's that you've got in your siggy? It says:
> 
> 
> Did I even read that right?
> ...

Click to collapse



looks like you are a quick learner..  iykwim

And I did ask same question to @TheSkinnyDrummer around 4 months back I think.. 




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Will do,  but as always,  when I have a new shameless pic to post,  I post it.   Here's to my many fans in India.... :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do visit Bangalore.. will take you around for sure.. 




Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol noice.
> 
> Here's the link for all my frat mates if you guys would like to know how I well I actually play
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41021766
> ...

Click to collapse



will check it brah.. after checking out one of your drunk drumming video.. I'm already a fan

As soon as I get wifi.. will download and see.. 




roofrider said:


> It's here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1763139 @gadgetroid
> 
> Btw   @Archer is no longer a mod!!! :what::what::what::what::what:

Click to collapse



dafuq

That's sad.. 




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I actually made that first one.  It's a Skinny original. lol

Click to collapse



can I haz it? I stole it




funnypharmacist said:


> @Deadly @Deadly @Deadly

Click to collapse




____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I guess you already got answer.. you don't need to mention me or apex.. we read all posts.. atleast not me.. apex might prefer mention though..
> 
> 
> looks like you are a quick learner..  iykwim
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol you'll be able to tell a major difference in my playing. And you'll see why I never drank before the set at the shows 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

Does @Axis_Drummer always lurk?


----------



## Ichigo (May 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I guess you already got answer.. you don't need to mention me or apex.. we read all posts.. atleast not me.. apex might prefer mention though..
> 
> 
> looks like you are a quick learner..  iykwim
> ...

Click to collapse



What the?!! You're a mod now?! 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (May 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What the?!! You're a mod now?!
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



You really are slow, huh? 
Also, why isn't Archer a mod anymore? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 4, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Does @Axis_Drummer always lurk?

Click to collapse



Indeed :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> You really are slow, huh?
> Also, why isn't Archer a mod anymore?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, I'm not exactly sure... But he rarely comes on anymore. He didn't reply to closing down my screenshots thread a few months back when he was still a mod


----------



## Deadly (May 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol you'll be able to tell a major difference in my playing. And you'll see why I never drank before the set at the shows
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



lol.. will comment after watching that then 




Ichigo said:


> What the?!! You're a mod now?!
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



dafuq did I just read 

You drank something that you had drunk the other day thinking its just children stuff

@ prototype.. hola! 
____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## gadgetroid (May 4, 2013)

@Apex


> Record high temperature in Texas is 120 (49C), on the other side, highest recorded snowfall in one storm was 61" (155cm)...
> 
> *Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar*

Click to collapse



Remember that siggy? I miss it.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I guess you already got answer.. you don't need to mention me or apex.. we read all posts.. atleast not me.. apex might prefer mention though..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In anyways I did not mean to disturb you,if I did I apologize. :highfive:


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> @Apex
> 
> Remember that siggy? I miss it.

Click to collapse



****ing Texas. 

At least they don't get over a foot of snow in May.


----------



## _Variable (May 5, 2013)

Does anyone here also have a sammobile account?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Ichigo (May 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> ****ing Texas.
> 
> At least they don't get over a foot of snow in May.

Click to collapse



I'd hate snow in may.


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

Hola veeeeee



funnypharmacist said:


> In anyways I did not mean to disturb you,if I did I apologize. :highfive:

Click to collapse



Nope..its just I hate to miss posts that were unread from my last visit till your post with mention.. that's what happens if I open it from mail link.. 




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Does anyone here also have a sammobile account?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



did you mean samfirmware site.. then yes.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Ichigo (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Hola veeeeee
> 
> 
> Nope..its just I hate to miss posts that were unread from my last visit till your post with mention.. that's what happens if I open it from mail link..
> ...

Click to collapse



When did you become a mod bro?!


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> When did you become a mod bro?!

Click to collapse



You still drunk

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## _Variable (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Hola veeeeee
> 
> 
> Nope..its just I hate to miss posts that were unread from my last visit till your post with mention.. that's what happens if I open it from mail link..
> ...

Click to collapse



My sammobile account name is -SDW- whats yours?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> My sammobile account name is -SDW- whats yours?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



I think it must be Deadly or nitubhaskar.. don't remember lol.. but what's the use anyway.. I rarely login.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Prawesome (May 5, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> My sammobile account name is -SDW- whats yours?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Why does it matter? Lol....Guess it comes from your age


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 5, 2013)

Whasup guys 
Anyone here plays tribes:ascend

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 5, 2013)

Grumpy is unusually quiet these days... Wassup @QuantumFoam? :sly:


----------



## kaimendindan (May 5, 2013)

Axis, I anticipate a deeply religious experience.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 5, 2013)

Someone is fulfilling their 10 post quota. :sly:


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Someone is fulfilling their 10 post quota. :sly:

Click to collapse



Since you asked.. here is a pic to prove it.. 









 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## gadgetroid (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Since you asked.. here is a pic to prove it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



O seriously!?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 5, 2013)

Hi humans


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## gadgetroid (May 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi humans
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Oh hello there, alien!

How's the weather on Mars?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Oh hello there, alien!
> 
> How's the weather on Mars?

Click to collapse



Its fun. 
I can plant all the iphones i want


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## gadgetroid (May 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Its fun.
> I can plant all the iphones i want
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



I guess it must be really easy to root Android phones there then! 

Sow the phone in the soil, put manure, water it every single day and BAM! Within a short time, you have a ROOTED ANDROID PHONE!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I guess it must be really easy to root Android phones there then!
> 
> Sow the phone in the soil, put manure, water it every single day and BAM! Within a short time, you have a ROOTED ANDROID PHONE!

Click to collapse



Haha, 

Man the S4 forums suck, 
Most posts are s4 vs one. 

It's like isheeps vs fanboys

I have more lulz in my y forum


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Haha,
> 
> Man the S4 forums suck,
> Most posts are s4 vs one.
> ...

Click to collapse



seems captain is joining you there.. 

And pm me your gtalk

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jugg1es (May 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I need an alternative for lbe privacy seeing as it sends my phone on a restart frenzy, any ideas?
> 
> _     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _

Click to collapse



Gonna bump this just once, could do with suggestions 

_     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Gonna bump this just once, could do with suggestions
> 
> _     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _

Click to collapse



Hola juggs!

What's that "lbe"

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jugg1es (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Hola juggs!
> 
> What's that "lbe"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lbe.security.lite 
I just causes constant restarts on JB, had to boot into safe mode just to remove it. I'm on stock atm so pdroid is a no go

_     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lbe.security.lite
> I just causes constant restarts on JB, had to boot into safe mode just to remove it. I'm on stock atm so pdroid is a no go
> 
> _     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _

Click to collapse



I never worried about privacy yet.. so no idea.. may be you should ask QF.. he is quite paranoid about privacy

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## Prawesome (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I never worried about privacy yet.. so no idea.. may be you should ask QF.. he is quite paranoid about privacy
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



You nailed it


----------



## jugg1es (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I never worried about privacy yet.. so no idea.. may be you should ask QF.. he is quite paranoid about privacy
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



He's been quiet lately. Ill gtalk him 

_     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He's been quiet lately. Ill gtalk him
> 
> _     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _

Click to collapse



I think his gtalk is broken.. it shows online.. but no reply from otherside

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## jugg1es (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I think his gtalk is broken.. it shows online.. but no reply from otherside
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



Hope he's ok

_     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hope he's ok
> 
> _     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _

Click to collapse



ya.. or he is just annoyed of my constant nonsense disturbance

Try your luck and let me know.. he was quite busy day before yesterday though.. 

____________________________________
"The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein


----------



## gadgetroid (May 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Haha,
> 
> Man the S4 forums suck,
> Most posts are s4 vs one.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I seriously dread opening the Y forums lately. 

Have you seen the latest posts there!?  A new ROM is released everyday! 

And Apex's help thread seems to be forgotten.


----------



## jugg1es (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ya.. or he is just annoyed of my constant nonsense disturbance
> 
> Try your luck and let me know.. he was quite busy day before yesterday though..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been pushing him for icons, uccw skins, avatars and sig bars. He's probably feed up with me as well 

_     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lbe.security.lite
> I just causes constant restarts on JB, had to boot into safe mode just to remove it. I'm on stock atm so pdroid is a no go
> 
> _     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _

Click to collapse



Hi juggs, 

Just to let you know, 
Im a software compliance analyst for a privacy management solutions company, 

So i think i can answer you questions on privacy concerns, 

Is it about their privacy policy or the software behavior itself? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi juggs,
> 
> Just to let you know,
> Im a software compliance analyst for a privacy management solutions company,
> ...

Click to collapse



Software, i use pdroid on custom roms,  but I've used lbe for a while when i can't be arsed to patch. The app is ok for ics but forces constant restarts on jb,  I'm looking for an alternative 

_     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Software, i use pdroid on custom roms,  but I've used lbe for a while when i can't be arsed to patch. The app is ok for ics but forces constant restarts on jb,  I'm looking for an alternative
> 
> _     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _

Click to collapse




I have also used pdroid before, 
But no experience with lbe. 

Have you tried pdroid recently? 

Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I have also used pdroid before,
> But no experience with lbe.
> 
> Have you tried pdroid recently?
> ...

Click to collapse



Im still running rooted stock on the s3 so havnt patched. 

_     “Once you can accept the universe as matter expanding into nothing that is something, wearing stripes with plaid comes easy.”*―*Albert Einstein    _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 5, 2013)

Whasup guys 
Anyone here has xperia arc? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## percy_g2 (May 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> Anyone here has xperia arc?
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



xperia p here


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> Anyone here has xperia arc?
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



One X here

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 5, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> xperia p here

Click to collapse



After I enter cwm I can't boot into into system 
It keeps entering cwm 
Lol why am I posting this here 
Any advice guys 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## percy_g2 (May 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> One X here
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



hard bricked rom lol


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 5, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> hard bricked rom lol

Click to collapse



My own Rom 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'd hate snow in may.

Click to collapse



I do also. Most of it has melted off now.






Deadly said:


> Hola veeeeee
> 
> 
> Nope..its just I hate to miss posts that were unread from my last visit till your post with mention.. that's what happens if I open it from mail link..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hola! When are you gonna ban some people?


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I do also. Most of it has melted off now.
> 
> Hola! When are you gonna ban some people?

Click to collapse



I like people  I would never do that.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I like people  I would never do that..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



I love banning people! Especially spam bots and noobs and hermits


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I like people  I would never do that..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Even the bestestest dev ever? 







Tezlastorme said:


> I love banning people! Especially spam bots and noobs and hermits

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthar


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I love banning people! Especially spam bots and noobs and hermits

Click to collapse



first one is not considered humans.. the other 2 are exceptional cases.. 




deathnotice01 said:


> Even the bestestest dev ever?
> 
> Iseewhatyoudidthar
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



I said people... not some thank leeches.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> first one is not considered humans.. the other 2 are exceptional cases..
> 
> 
> I said people... not some thank leeches..
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I like people  I would never do that..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Y u r no use mod powers?


----------



## Ichigo (May 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Y u r no use mod powers?

Click to collapse



He's afraid.


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> He's afraid.

Click to collapse



What a scaredy cat. 

Also what's this about trolling being against the rules?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> What a scaredy cat.
> 
> Also what's this about trolling being against the rules?

Click to collapse



They're just trolling.
You know that trolling is one of the cardinal the rules of the frat. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> first one is not considered humans.. the other 2 are exceptional cases..
> 
> 
> I said people... not some thank leeches..
> ...

Click to collapse



So... When did the mod committee start doing drugs? 

Coz they have to have been high when they made you a mod. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> They're just trolling.
> You know that trolling is one of the cardinal the rules of the frat.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse




I saw Archer talking about it in some thread.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I saw Archer talking about it in some thread.

Click to collapse



Link?

BTW... Is Archer still a mod? Coz some people were discussing how he resigned or something... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Link?
> 
> BTW... Is Archer still a mod? Coz some people were discussing how he resigned or something...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40184188


----------



## Sleepy! (May 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40184188

Click to collapse



Confused...

BTW... His designation does read RD now... :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




veeman said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40184188

Click to collapse



Also, Itchy's post 2-3 posts below that rings true...
While I do empathise with OP, if one of us made such a thread, it would get closed.

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 5, 2013)

Wait, i thought all this "deadly" le mod stuff is pure trolling, 

If it's real then ****,  congrats deadly 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Confused...
> 
> BTW... His designation does read RD now... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Well when he cleaned that thread.. he was mod and RD.. now he resigned I guess.. so only RD.. what's there to get confused about 

And where does it say I'm a mod.. you trolls

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well when he cleaned that thread.. he was mod and RD.. now he resigned I guess.. so only RD.. what's there to get confused about
> 
> And where does it say I'm a mod.. you trolls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When did he resign? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 5, 2013)

Free bans for everyone. Hooray!!! 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Sleepy! (May 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Free bans for everyone. Hooray!!!
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



U can haz banburger!!!

Galaxia S Quattro? 
Exy or Krait?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> U can haz banburger!!!
> 
> Galaxia S Quattro?
> Exy or Krait?

Click to collapse



Qualcomm quad krait with andreno 320 and LTE

Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Prawesome (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I think his gtalk is broken.. it shows online.. but no reply from otherside
> 
> ____________________________________
> "The world we have created is a product of our thinking; it cannot be changed without changing our thinking."-Albert Einstein

Click to collapse



True that

I sent him some msgs a few days before and i never got any reply







Sleepy! said:


> Also, Itchy's post 2-3 posts below that rings true...
> While I do empathise with OP, if one of us made such a thread, it would get closed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



I kinda agree.. All "Vote for me" threads usually get closed fast with a "xda is not a place to get votes" remark


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well when he cleaned that thread.. he was mod and RD.. now he resigned I guess.. so only RD.. what's there to get confused about
> 
> And where does it say I'm a mod.. you trolls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So have you banned anyone yet? You gotta ban at least one person in the first week in office. Otherwise it looks like you're not doing your job.

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Qualcomm quad krait with andreno 320 and LTE
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Your phone is a crate?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Qualcomm quad krait with andreno 320 and LTE
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



AndReno?

What about Vegas?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well when he cleaned that thread.. he was mod and RD.. now he resigned I guess.. so only RD.. what's there to get confused about
> 
> And where does it say I'm a mod.. you trolls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All hail new mod 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> True that
> 
> I sent him some msgs a few days before and i never got any reply
> 
> I kinda agree.. All "Vote for me" threads usually get closed fast with a "xda is not a place to get votes" remark

Click to collapse



The cripple is still alive.

And that thread probably didn't get closed coz it was for her mom...
Mods can be emotional saps too.


----------



## Prawesome (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well when he cleaned that thread.. he was mod and RD.. now he resigned I guess.. so only RD.. what's there to get confused about
> 
> And where does it say I'm a mod.. you trolls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh ...You are a mod now  Congo dude... Also, ban @QuantumFoam for me, will you?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 5, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> All hail new mod
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (May 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> The cripple is still alive.
> 
> And that thread probably didn't get closed coz it was for her mom...
> Mods can be emotional saps too.

Click to collapse



I thought that too...And the fact that the OP was a female maybe


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Oh ...You are a mod now  Congo dude... Also, ban @QuantumFoam for me, will you?

Click to collapse



It's Democratic Republic of Congo. Be politically correct bro.


----------



## Prawesome (May 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's Democratic Republic of Congo. Be politically correct bro.

Click to collapse



I am not a politician


----------



## Sleepy! (May 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Oh ...You are a mod now  Congo dude... Also, ban @QuantumFoam for me, will you?

Click to collapse


 @Deadly is a mod!!!!


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

People gone crazy here... 

/ruuuuuuuunnnnsss..............  :banghead:

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am not a politician

Click to collapse



But I thought you were president of canadia?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> it's democratic republic of congo. Be politically correct bro.

Click to collapse



zaire.

Zaire.

Zaire!!!

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


>

Click to collapse



Haters gonna hate!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




veeman said:


> But I thought you were president of canadia?

Click to collapse



He's the president of candida.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candida_albicans
Common misconception.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 5, 2013)

@Ichigo y u no do tot? Come to think of it there are a ton of pending tots...  @Apex btw you said you're doing all the tots?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> People gone crazy here...
> 
> /ruuuuuuuunnnnsss..............  :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mod sir deadly!



Tezlastorme said:


> @Ichigo y u no do tot? Come to think of it there are a ton of pending tots...  @Apex btw you said you're doing all the tots?

Click to collapse



Speaking of tots,can i get mine a little early please : puppy eyes:


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Mod sir deadly!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of tots,can i get mine a little early please : puppy eyes:

Click to collapse



I think you just do it whenever


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

DA crap?


----------



## Ichigo (May 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> DA crap?

Click to collapse



Hi


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



iHiHiHiH


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 5, 2013)

Remember the official veeman thread?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I think you just do it whenever

Click to collapse



So can I get mine?


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Mod sir deadly!
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of tots,can i get mine a little early please : puppy eyes:

Click to collapse



yes you can do it whenever you want... and pm me when you are done with video..


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> yes you can do it whenever you want... and pm me when you are done with video..

Click to collapse



umadsir.png

What video?


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> umadsir.png
> 
> What video?

Click to collapse



TOT is task of trust.. check 8000th post to see what tot you can do..
check this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35226594&postcount=8000


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> umadsir.png
> 
> What video?

Click to collapse



How'd you pledge without reading op
Tot's are given in post #8000. You'll have to shoot a video of your tot and upload on youtube chanel.

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## cascabel (May 5, 2013)

wassap frat. damn i've been away too long. howdy mr deadly and all the bros. anything i missed?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> TOT is task of trust.. check 8000th post to see what tot you can do..
> check this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35226594&postcount=8000

Click to collapse



Sir Deadly,Seriously tell us you a mod now?


I am so busy one is awesome! Gonna do that soon!


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> How'd you pledge without reading op
> Tot's are given in post #8000. You'll have to shoot a video of your tot and upload on youtube chanel.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



Lol.. he hasnt pledged yet.. but he can do TOT anyway.. 



cascabel said:


> wassap frat. damn i've been away too long. howdy mr deadly and all the bros. anything i missed?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



who are you again? 


funnypharmacist said:


> Sir Deadly,Seriously tell us you a mod now?
> 
> I am so busy one is awesome! Gonna do that soon!

Click to collapse



You should never listen to trolls.. check my profile know the truth..


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Lol.. he hasnt pledged yet.. but he can do TOT anyway..
> 
> who are you again?
> You should never listen to trolls.. check my profile know the truth..

Click to collapse




you should be a mod,you will be a cool one!






this happens when I get bored while studying with highlighters


----------



## cascabel (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Lol.. he hasnt pledged yet.. but he can do TOT anyway..
> 
> who are you again?
> You should never listen to trolls.. check my profile know the truth..

Click to collapse



do i have to pledge again? :banghead:
oh yeah, 90% of the people here are trolls. 

what, you're gonna be a mod nao? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

cascabel said:


> do i have to pledge again? :banghead:
> oh yeah, 90% of the people here are trolls.
> 
> what, you're gonna be a mod nao?
> ...

Click to collapse



lol.. no.. ichigo started it.. then you know veeman and alan.. and then it just picked up.. i dont know i could even become one.. 

i mean.. its not that easy i guess.. anyway.. you cant pledge again!  as you never pledged before


----------



## cascabel (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> lol.. no.. ichigo started it.. then you know veeman and alan.. and then it just picked up.. i dont know i could even become one..
> 
> i mean.. its not that easy i guess.. anyway.. you cant pledge again!  as you never pledged before

Click to collapse



you and qf can be mods, i think. apex and the others too, but they're quite busy (or so it seems). 

oh yeah, i got lucky i knew apex and qf when this tjread started. lol. wouldn't have been able to do a tot. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> you should be a mod,you will be a cool one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like you study a lot
That to with a bunch of highlighters:sly:

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Looks like you study a lot
> That to with a bunch of highlighters:sly:
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



Yes I have pretty booring subjects colours make the books a bit more fun.

Eat study frat study study frat study study eat sleep that all i do these days


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yes I have pretty booring subjects colours make the books a bit more fun.
> 
> Eat study frat study study frat study study eat sleep that all i do these days

Click to collapse



Go around and play some games. Your life is so boring. 

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Go around and play some games. Your life is so boring.
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



University Exams are going on till 20th may

After that I am going to GOA for a month with my friends


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 5, 2013)

Man why video 
I hate taking pics of myself and hate videos even more 
Something else please 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you and qf can be mods, i think. apex and the others too, but they're quite busy (or so it seems).
> 
> oh yeah, i got lucky i knew apex and qf when this tjread started. lol. wouldn't have been able to do a tot.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



lol.. you said it on the wrong week 

this week updated my rom and updated 2 kernels today.. tomorrow one more kernel update for another device.. then will take 2 month break from projects.. exams :banghead:

ya, some day we could i guess.. and you could too if you start visiting xda more often.. i almost live on xda lol


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Man why video
> I hate taking pics of myself and hate videos even more
> Something else please
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Videos make me happy,helps you connnect better with people.

Videos are fun!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 5, 2013)

@Deadly can I do another tot 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Prawesome (May 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @Deadly can I do another tot
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No
TOTs are fixed


----------



## Ichigo (May 5, 2013)

So... Are we going to do a late election or?... I can set the voting up if I have to.
@ Deadly: So... how'd you become a mod?


----------



## raj.parekh07 (May 5, 2013)

Plesse change my name in op   @Apex
I m technosavie

Sent From My GT-S5830 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Plesse change my name in op   @Apex
> I m technosavie
> 
> Sent From My GT-S5830 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you are @fifa2151 not technosavie


----------



## raj.parekh07 (May 5, 2013)

My previous username was Technosavie -_-


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> My previous username was Technosavie -_-

Click to collapse



That i know buddy,why change?


----------



## Deadly (May 5, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> My previous username was Technosavie -_-

Click to collapse



Your previous user name was rmp007
@Ichigo... you have a buddy here

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (May 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> That i know buddy,why change?

Click to collapse



Coz it was toooo big




Deadly said:


> Your previous user name was rmp007
> @Ichigo... you have a buddy here
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Thx for that info 

*"Hate Me Till You Can"*


----------



## jugg1es (May 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I need an alternative for lbe privacy seeing as it sends my phone on a restart frenzy, any ideas?

Click to collapse



In case anyone is wondering, looks like i might have found a solution  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20914000


_    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _


----------



## Ichigo (May 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Your previous user name was rmp007
> @Ichigo... you have a buddy here
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## undercover (May 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So... Are we going to do a late election or?... I can set the voting up if I have to.
> @ Deadly: So... how'd you become a mod?

Click to collapse



He's an RC, not a mod. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## prototype7 (May 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> He's an RC, not a mod.
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



He's a mod in disguise, he might even be... undercover.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 5, 2013)

Hello all.

I bought myself a Clip Zip last night and Rockboxed it this morning. I'm I'm excited to finish up my new audio rig by adding a new portable amp in a week or two.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 5, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> He's a mod in disguise, he might even be... undercover.

Click to collapse



Who are you?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 5, 2013)

Good Night guys! 
Pharmacology tomorrow!
Wish me luck!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Good Night guys!
> Pharmacology tomorrow!
> Wish me luck!

Click to collapse



Good luck!

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 5, 2013)

He's Proto. What else do you need to know?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 5, 2013)

Sup Jeremy?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## undercover (May 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> He's Proto. What else do you need to know?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hey Mr Asshole! 
How are you? How's the job going? 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sup Jeremy?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



The usual. You?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The usual. You?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Same. So, turns out my headphones are gone 
So pissed

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 5, 2013)

I hate that!  Have you looked up the ones I recommended?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I hate that!  Have you looked up the ones I recommended?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Sorry, no. But, roughly how much are they?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 5, 2013)

Monoprice 8323 (I think there's the model #) on ear headphones are roughly $25.

Phillips SHE3590 in ear are $15.

That's, of course, in the US.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Remember the official veeman thread?

Click to collapse



Yeah. Where'd that go? I liked having a thread about me. 

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Lol.. he hasnt pledged yet.. but he can do TOT anyway..
> 
> who are you again?
> You should never listen to trolls.. check my profile know the truth..

Click to collapse



Undercover mod? OMG! 

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Lol.. he hasnt pledged yet.. but he can do TOT anyway..
> 
> who are you again?
> You should never listen to trolls.. check my profile know the truth..

Click to collapse



Undercover mod? OMG! 

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Lol.. he hasnt pledged yet.. but he can do TOT anyway..
> 
> who are you again?
> You should never listen to trolls.. check my profile know the truth..

Click to collapse



Undercover mod? OMG! 

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

Wtf xda app? Triple post?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah. Where'd that go? I liked having a thread about me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reported for spam.


































Trololololol


----------



## Ichigo (May 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> He's an RC, not a mod.
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (May 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Reported for spam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh noes!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

Where are all those free bans i ordered for all of you? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## undercover (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Where are all those free bans i ordered for all of you?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



You shouldn't have used Philippino mail..... 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

Yes! Finally got a ball to move using the accelerometer. 
Now to make it do something...


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> You shouldn't have used Philippino mail.....
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



i use Fedex.



Ichigo said:


> Yes! Finally got a ball to move using the accelerometer.
> Now to make it do something...

Click to collapse



virtual ball or your own balls?


----------



## undercover (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i use Fedex.
> 
> 
> 
> virtual ball or your own balls?

Click to collapse



Now that would be cool. App to scratch my balls. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

Good morning guys
Whasup
Can one of you change the tot for me 
Not a video please

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## veeman (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes! Finally got a ball to move using the accelerometer.
> Now to make it do something...

Click to collapse



Have it chase around veeman.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Have it chase around veeman.

Click to collapse



are you sure you don't want that ball scratching part?


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Have it chase around veeman.

Click to collapse



Nah. I just did some collision detection with circles...

Math.sqrt(((x-xPosition) * (x-xPosition)) + ((y+yPosition) * (y+yPosition)));


----------



## veeman (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> are you sure you don't want that ball scratching part?

Click to collapse



That sounds painful while running.

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Nah. I just did some collision detection with circles...
> 
> Math.sqrt(((x-xPosition) * (x-xPosition)) + ((y+yPosition) * (y+yPosition)));

Click to collapse



Don't be using none o that mathematicus stuff on me. I ain't fallin for none o those tricks.


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> That sounds painful while running.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just the distance formula. Basic geography.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's just the distance formula. Basic geography.

Click to collapse



Basic geography 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Basic geography
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey veeman... Should we... you know?


----------



## veeman (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Basic geography
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know... The class with shapes and stuff...

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Nah. I just did some collision detection with circles...
> 
> Math.sqrt(((x-xPosition) * (x-xPosition)) + ((y+yPosition) * (y+yPosition)));

Click to collapse



Couldn't you just do Math.sqrt((x-xPosition)**2 + (y+yPosition)**2);

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Nah. I just did some collision detection with circles...
> 
> Math.sqrt(((x-xPosition) * (x-xPosition)) + ((y+yPosition) * (y+yPosition)));

Click to collapse



Couldn't you just do Math.sqrt((x-xPosition)**2 + (y+yPosition)**2);


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

me dumb,

too many numb3ers


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> You know... The class with shapes and stuff...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dunno. I never really learned all of the java math terms. I know you can also do Math.pow(int, 2).


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey veeman... Should we... you know?

Click to collapse



Isn't it math
Geo is all the countries and forests and other stuff right 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## veeman (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I dunno. I never really learned all of the java math terms. I know you can also do Math.pow(int, 2).

Click to collapse



Exponentiation is easier with the two asterixes. **

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't it math
> Geo is all the countries and forests and other stuff right
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude wut are you talking about? Geography is math and Geometry is countries and stuff.


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Exponentiation is easier with the two asterixes. **

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll try that then. Then I'm going to try to use trig to have the ball bounce off the circle in a realistic way(comes in straight, bounces off straight, comes in from 80°, comes out from 100°, ect.) Wish me luck!

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Exponentiation is easier with the two asterixes. **
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^This. Darkshadow is drunkz!  is drunkz!


----------



## veeman (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ok. I'll try that then. Then I'm going to try to use trig to have the ball bounce off the circle in a realistic way(comes in straight, bounces off straight, comes in from 80°, comes out from 100°, ect.) Wish me luck!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck, have fun colliding virtual objects! 
I might start working on an app over the summer. It's gonna be a very unique app.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

Lol ok guys 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Good luck, have fun colliding virtual objects!
> I might start working on an app over the summer. It's gonna be a very unique app.

Click to collapse



Awesome! I'm still brain storming app ideas for games. I plan on doing lots of research before I start it though, so I can hopefully create a fun and addicting app with lots of downloads. And I just finished my alpha build of plasma modz, the app for kf.


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't it math
> Geo is all the countries and forests and other stuff right
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



you got it all wrong mate.. geography is about all the square , triangle stuff..

Geometry is about country, land, etc..

If you can't believe this.. ask @flastnoles11.. he will tell you all about this.. we actually taught him this once.. now you need to understand too.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Prawesome (May 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> He's an RC, not a mod.
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Have to always spoil the fun eh 






darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't it math
> Geo is all the countries and forests and other stuff right
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL...U mad bro? 
Thats 1st standard stuff 






veeman said:


> Exponentiation is easier with the two asterixes. **

Click to collapse



True. Its also used in python iirc


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I feel the same way


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Prawesome (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse









deathnotice01 said:


> I feel the same way
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I feel the same way
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Well at least 2 of us do 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 6, 2013)

Hey guys,  how's my fifth favorite thread doing tonight? 

-kcco-


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well at least 2 of us do
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



i know the feeling brah..:thumbup:





TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey guys,  how's my fifth favorite thread doing tonight?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



you have a fav thread list too

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

Whasup guys
Just came back from science tutions and I have a damn headache 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well at least 2 of us do
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



indeed 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey guys,  how's my fifth favorite thread doing tonight?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



you ranked us upon your personal favorites as 5th? you racist,
so who's the fav thread?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



His is the brony thread 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> His is the brony thread
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WHAT?
we can be pink ponies too ya know


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> WHAT?
> we can be pink ponies too ya know

Click to collapse



It's actually a good thread 
I'm not a brony but I post there 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Prawesome (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> It's actually a good thread
> I'm not a brony but I post there
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



That means you are a brony


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

No I just post there 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 6, 2013)

Hey guys! Wondering if I should post here or not now... :/ All you devs undercover and mods undercover... *sigh*
@Deadly congo on becoming an @undercover mod bro! :good:
@QuantumFoam needs to be kicked out by @Deadly, the @undercover mod lol 

BTW, any of you guys seen the video of Fred or Boxxy on YouTube? It's more entertaining than most of what you usually find on there.


----------



## Prawesome (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No I just post there
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which means you became a brony


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Which means you became a brony

Click to collapse



No it goes wayy off track sometimes it's not always ponies 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Which means you became a brony

Click to collapse



By your logic,
If you post here, you're a muffin?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## gadgetroid (May 6, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> By your logic,
> If you post here, you're a muffin?
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



So by that logic, if you post on the guitar thread, you're a guitar?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 6, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> So by that logic, if you post on the guitar thread, you're a guitar?

Click to collapse



Yeah.
Thats what I am confused about. Any idea?

*A Hero Can Be Anyone.*


----------



## gadgetroid (May 6, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Yeah.
> Thats what I am confused about. Any idea?
> 
> *A Hero Can Be Anyone.*

Click to collapse



lolznup! Who cares anyway?! 
@Apex is the Dark Lord of the underworld OT forums, and sometimes, mods like @M_T_M and @Deadly come along to catch him red handed in illegal affairs, but meh! 

Us faithful muffin minions never blab! Well... occasionally. But who cares!? Muffins rule the world!


----------



## undercover (May 6, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> lolznup! Who cares anyway?!
> 
> @Apex is the Dark Lord of the underworld OT forums, and sometimes, mods like @M_T_M and @Deadly come along to catch him red handed in illegal affairs, but meh!
> 
> Us faithful muffin minions never blab! Well... occasionally. But who cares!? Muffins rule the world!

Click to collapse



*facepalm*

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> lolznup! Who cares anyway?!
> 
> @Apex is the Dark Lord of the underworld OT forums, and sometimes, mods like @M_T_M and @Deadly come along to catch him red handed in illegal affairs, but meh!
> 
> Us faithful muffin minions never blab! Well... occasionally. But who cares!? Muffins rule the world!

Click to collapse



....y u do dis to dem...?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 6, 2013)

Morning kids  

_    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning kids
> 
> _    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _

Click to collapse



Jingles 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Jingles
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Balls to you 

_    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Balls to you
> 
> _    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _

Click to collapse



Ahh, my apologies. Jiggle balls !!!



That sounded wrong...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ahh, my apologies. Jiggle balls !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very 

_    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Very
> 
> _    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _

Click to collapse



So how's your S4 ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning kids
> 
> _    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _

Click to collapse



Morn gramps







RohinZaraki said:


> Ahh, my apologies. Jiggle balls !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jiggly bawls?,


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Jiggly bawls?,
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



You understand 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So how's your S4 ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



S3,coor don't you read nuffink







deathnotice01 said:


> Morn gramps
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, it sounds soooo wrong on sooo many levels 

_    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _


----------



## undercover (May 6, 2013)

The gramps part sounds wrong. Nothing wrong with juggling balls. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## undercover (May 6, 2013)

Jeez, haven't seen sky like that for ages! 



_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## gadgetroid (May 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ....y u do dis to dem...?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



LOL I'm *BORED*! Playing Oh Love over and over again just because the drummer can't get a few drum rolls right leads to that. 

And the fellow claims he can play Slipknot songs... :facepalm: I've showed him that part like 5 times since morning and he isn't doing it right even now. *sigh*


----------



## shree_tejas (May 6, 2013)

Hey people  

I'm Tejas... Shree Tejas a.k.a TeeJay!! I joined this forum just two days after I bought my phone. Reason you ask?? I had bricked it and sweet Google led me to sir Doky  it was like Chinese language classes at first and sometimes it still can be 
Well I used to admin a " famous " page for galaxy Y but then some crappy admins fell out and the page is now dormant. Then I turned full time to XDA n then nothing interested me more. Here too I was not spared. One dude just betrayed me on my face. I couldn't say anything (had the noob status back then)* then I saw one more fellow falling into the same trap and I rescued him and we've been besties ever since @funnypharmacist . Then I became friends with so many people including a You-know-who which resulted in some ugly things which is not fair but thats a story for another day I'm fast to trust, but slow to love and* I frequently burst out in songs! I have a extensive song and poem collection which I had composed. I'm crazy about my phone but more about my sweetheart <3 I suck at studies but I make up for it in other things and I hate anything erotic. Surprising ain't it?  but I can make you go crying to your mama if you piss me off. 
I don't contribute much here in Xda but I keep lurking and learning and the moment something awful happens.. I jump out like a tiger nd swallow them up ( sad that it doesn't happen much thanks to the mods)* 

I just turned 18 yesterday and am awaiting my results. My English sucks but I manage to maintain a blog ( not Techno please! ). I was eyeing this thread for a long time but never stepped in but now since my partner-in-crime has joined...* 

I want to pledge!  



Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## cascabel (May 6, 2013)

ohai thurr TeeJay. welcome to the mental...err...frat. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey people
> 
> I'm Tejas... Shree Tejas a.k.a TeeJay!! I joined this forum just two days after I bought my phone. Reason you ask?? I had bricked it and sweet Google led me to sir Doky  it was like Chinese language classes at first and sometimes it still can be
> Well I used to admin a " famous " page for galaxy Y but then some crappy admins fell out and the page is now dormant. Then I turned full time to XDA n then nothing interested me more. Here too I was not spared. One dude just betrayed me on my face. I couldn't say anything (had the noob status back then)* then I saw one more fellow falling into the same trap and I rescued him and we've been besties ever since @funnypharmacist . Then I became friends with so many people including a You-know-who which resulted in some ugly things which is not fair but thats a story for another day I'm fast to trust, but slow to love and* I frequently burst out in songs! I have a extensive song and poem collection which I had composed. I'm crazy about my phone but more about my sweetheart <3 I suck at studies but I make up for it in other things and I hate anything erotic. Surprising ain't it?  but I can make you go crying to your mama if you piss me off.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey TeeJay  welcome to this...umm...establishment of looneys ...answer me this : Have you really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

Wow there are lots of sgy users in this thread 
Teejay is the next

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

Should we tell him our trade secret? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Should we tell him our trade secret?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Tell whom our what secret? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Tell whom our what secret?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THE secret. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

Hi Teejay

Oooooooooo we gots us a new muff 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 06:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Should we tell him our trade secret?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Why would u tell at this point :what:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Should we tell him our trade secret?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



No  he needs an exorcism first  this is a job for a mod from the same forum.....oooooooooooooooooo @Deadly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

What secret @DowntownJeffBrown 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What secret @DowntownJeffBrown
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I told ya it wouldnt be a secret would it then :sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> If I told ya it wouldnt be a secret would it then :sly:
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Pm me 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

Why you guys brought up THE SECRET so soon? :sly:

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## percy_g2 (May 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Why you guys brought up THE SECRET so soon? :sly:
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Will you gtfo or not? 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Will you gtfo or not?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



don't ask when answer is obvious 

NO

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## percy_g2 (May 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> don't ask when answer is obvious
> 
> NO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Somebody kick the president out ,he is drunk 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Somebody kick the president out ,he is drunk
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not happening.. 
And being drunk doesn't mean you are not allowed in frat.. and you are going nuts.. go home

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## percy_g2 (May 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Not happening..
> And being drunk doesn't mean you are not allowed in frat.. and you are going nuts.. go home
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



You are having exams and presentation u should gtfo 
And you are over drunk 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Have to always spoil the fun eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I might be wrong. I might be combining my python knowledge with my java. I just Googled it and I only saw Math.pow(a,b) to exponentiate in Java.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Pm me
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

I 





RohinZaraki said:


> No  he needs an exorcism first  this is a job for a mod from the same forum.....oooooooooooooooooo @Deadly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Hey! I'm incharge of all voodoo and nonsense related alcoholic rituals around here as chaplain







Deadly said:


> Why you guys brought up THE SECRET so soon? :sly:
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse




so he can have a curiousity death syndrome






darkshadow246 said:


> Pm me
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beware! Premature knowledge of THE SECRET can lead to dire and unforseen consequences 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## shree_tejas (May 6, 2013)

I sleep a bit and this page jumps two.. TWO page's!!! 

And @rohin Zaraki whatt?? 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey people
> 
> I'm Tejas... Shree Tejas a.k.a TeeJay!! I joined this forum just two days after I bought my phone. Reason you ask?? I had bricked it and sweet Google led me to sir Doky  it was like Chinese language classes at first and sometimes it still can be
> Well I used to admin a " famous " page for galaxy Y but then some crappy admins fell out and the page is now dormant. Then I turned full time to XDA n then nothing interested me more. Here too I was not spared. One dude just betrayed me on my face. I couldn't say anything (had the noob status back then)* then I saw one more fellow falling into the same trap and I rescued him and we've been besties ever since @funnypharmacist . Then I became friends with so many people including a You-know-who which resulted in some ugly things which is not fair but thats a story for another day I'm fast to trust, but slow to love and* I frequently burst out in songs! I have a extensive song and poem collection which I had composed. I'm crazy about my phone but more about my sweetheart <3 I suck at studies but I make up for it in other things and I hate anything erotic. Surprising ain't it?  but I can make you go crying to your mama if you piss me off.
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't like erotic things?
Tits or gtfo

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You don't like erotic things?
> Tits or gtfo
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



(.) (.) 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## shree_tejas (May 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You don't like erotic things?
> Tits or gtfo
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



You can hang onto it 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## gadgetroid (May 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> don't ask when answer is obvious
> 
> NO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should really GTFO... Your're so drunk (or high on you know what) that you bugged me and Faiz for *TWO BLOODY HOURS* on Gtalk! :facepalm:

And I'm never having a convo when you're drunk...


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You should really GTFO... Your're so drunk (or high on you know what) that you bugged me and Faiz for *TWO BLOODY HOURS* on Gtalk! :facepalm:
> 
> And I'm never having a convo when you're drunk...

Click to collapse



Actually I'm not drunk..

And what happens in gtalk , stays in gtalk.. 

So your argument is invalid

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 6, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You should really GTFO... Your're so drunk (or high on you know what) that you bugged me and Faiz for *TWO BLOODY HOURS* on Gtalk! :facepalm:
> 
> And I'm never having a convo when you're drunk...

Click to collapse



You still use gtalk??? 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You should really GTFO... Your're so drunk (or high on you know what) that you bugged me and Faiz for *TWO BLOODY HOURS* on Gtalk! :facepalm:
> 
> And I'm never having a convo when you're drunk...

Click to collapse



Invalid argument invalid 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> You still use gtalk???
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



And what do you use?

Ztalk?

*You either die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become the villain.*


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> You still use gtalk???
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



YOU* STILL* DON'T! 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 6, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You should really GTFO... Your're so drunk (or high on you know what) that you bugged me and Faiz for *TWO BLOODY HOURS* on Gtalk! :facepalm:
> 
> And I'm never having a convo when you're drunk...

Click to collapse



Best moment was when he was trying to tell his "story"






Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

Grumpy foam 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Best moment was when he was trying to tell his "story"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse







Deadly said:


> Actually I'm not drunk..
> 
> And what happens in gtalk , stays in gtalk..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Grumpy foam
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



-_-




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## shree_tejas (May 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> YOU* STILL* DON'T!
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



I used to use it but it never was my first preference... there are many which are lot better  

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

I like bing 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I like bing
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Bing it on


----------



## Prawesome (May 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Actually I might be wrong. I might be combining my python knowledge with my java. I just Googled it and I only saw Math.pow(a,b) to exponentiate in Java.

Click to collapse



I am sure as hell that you use ** for exponentiating in python.. I don't know about python







gadgetroid said:


> You should really GTFO... Your're so drunk (or high on you know what) that you bugged me and Faiz for *TWO BLOODY HOURS* on Gtalk! :facepalm:
> 
> And I'm never having a convo when you're drunk...

Click to collapse



Thank god he doesn't bug me always  qf got tired of it long ago 

BTW, whats your gtalk?


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am sure as hell that you use ** for exponentiating in python.. I don't know about java
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ftfy. And no, I don't think it works with Java.


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Thank god he doesn't bug me always  qf got tired of it long ago
> 
> BTW, whats your gtalk?

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Those 2 don't have WA.. 

You are an easy prey in WA.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

Deadly... Bro... You're drunk. Go home and come back sober.


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Deadly... Bro... You're drunk. Go home and come back sober.

Click to collapse




QuantumFoam said:


> You're a hermit
> Your argument is invalid
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



 Ypou sober yet? I dontvthimng so. :sly:


----------



## shree_tejas (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ypou sober yet? I dontvthimng so. :sly:

Click to collapse



Drunk - A person who is not able to spell properly 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Drunk - A person who is not able to spell properly
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



You that how know you do? 

Am sober still i? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 6, 2013)

You're all idiots.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I like bing
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Lies 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You're all idiots.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



And just how long did it take you to come to that conclusion? Who's the idiot now? 

_    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Lies
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fruit pies? :sly:


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You're all idiots.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



The irony 

**tch tch** /shrugs

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you got it all wrong mate.. geography is about all the square , triangle stuff..
> 
> Geometry is about country, land, etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You guys are horrible! Lol


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And just how long did it take you to come to that conclusion? Who's the idiot now?
> 
> _    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _

Click to collapse


@undercover 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Deadly (May 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You guys are horrible! Lol

Click to collapse



Sorry brah..  couldn't resist 

How ya doing? Saw you got stuck in help thread with big posts lol

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## jugg1es (May 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You guys are horrible! Lol

Click to collapse



Just far too easy, you'll never live that one down 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @undercover
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Nah, easy answer 

_    “Everyone should be able to do one card trick, tell two jokes, and recite three poems, in case they are ever trapped in an elevator.”*―*Lemony Snicket    _


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Just far too easy, you'll never live that one down
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know 

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Sorry brah..  couldn't resist
> 
> How ya doing? Saw you got stuck in help thread with big posts lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh, I was bored so it's ok....  bout to put my daughter down for a nap and probably take one myself


----------



## gadgetroid (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Fruit pies? :sly:

Click to collapse



Soggy tights? :sly:


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> You guys are horrible! Lol

Click to collapse





Check out my signature guys! Amazing!!!


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:
			
		

> And you trolls wonder why you are in the friend zone area? Wow...Pokemon, eh?
> 
> Grow up, study, make friends, mature, become someone in life, search for the special lady, stop mentioning pokemon, ?????, PROFIT!!!!
> 
> Thread closed...

Click to collapse



If getting a girl means giving up Pokémon, then I will stay happily single for my entire life.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> If getting a girl means giving up Pokémon, then I will stay happily single for my entire life.

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> If getting a girl means giving up Pokémon, then I will stay happily single for my entire life.

Click to collapse



Wow that's just sad 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wow that's just sad
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Shall we give him brain surgery?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wow that's just sad
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Not really. If a girl makes me give up Pokémon, then she's not the one for me.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Not really. If a girl makes me give up Pokémon, then she's not the one for me.

Click to collapse



If you said it like that before..

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Not really. If a girl makes me give up Pokémon, then she's not the one for me.

Click to collapse



No its more the fact that Pokémon interests u more than girls that's sad.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No its more the fact that Pokémon interests u more than girls that's sad.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



 I never said that.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I never said that.

Click to collapse



Yes u did  just not in those words



Ichigo said:


> If getting a girl means giving up Pokémon, then I will stay happily single for my entire life.

Click to collapse



Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 6, 2013)

So a girl asked me out today.. Suggesting "long distance dating". I tried my best to let her down easy. I'm not sure if she is pissed at me. We were friends and stuff in England. When I said I wanted to let her down easy, what I really wanted to say was "Idc about dating.".
:banghead::banghead::banghead:
Awkward..

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> So a girl asked me out today.. Suggesting "long distance dating". I tried my best to let her down easy. I'm not sure if she is pissed at me. We were friends and stuff in England. When I said I wanted to let her down easy, what I really wanted to say was "Idc about dating.".
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> Awkward..
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Fake your death 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> So a girl asked me out today.. Suggesting "long distance dating". I tried my best to let her down easy. I'm not sure if she is pissed at me. We were friends and stuff in England. When I said I wanted to let her down easy, what I really wanted to say was "Idc about dating.".
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> Awkward..
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Become gay.


----------



## Ichigo (May 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Become gay.

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Become gay.

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Not really. If a girl makes me give up Pokémon, then she's not the one for me.

Click to collapse




does having pokemon affairs the same with doing it with donkeys? 






Wolf Pup said:


> So a girl asked me out today.. Suggesting "long distance dating". I tried my best to let her down easy. I'm not sure if she is pissed at me. We were friends and stuff in England. When I said I wanted to let her down easy, what I really wanted to say was "Idc about dating.".
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> Awkward..
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Tell her you're not potty trained and have slight attraction to men


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> does having pokemon affairs the same with doing it with donkeys?
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Nailed it! Itchy's looking for hot Poké-sex.


----------



## veeman (May 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


>

Click to collapse



It's easy. All you gotta do is become attracted to men.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Nailed it! Itchy's looking for hot Poké-sex.

Click to collapse



So this is like porn to itchycreme?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So this is like porn to itchycreme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow love those old sprites 
My childhood was filled with Pokemon  @deathnotice01 which Pokemon games do you play now

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow love those old sprites
> My childhood was filled with Pokemon  @deathnotice01 which Pokemon games do you play now
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



just emerald on the GBA emulator,

i bet itchy is itching for pokepr0n


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> just emerald on the GBA emulator,
> 
> i bet itchy is itching for pokepr0n

Click to collapse



You should play the hacks of Ruby 
They're called Ruby destiny

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So this is like porn to itchycreme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tut tut. *Shakes head* I believe (s)he also reads erotic Pokémon fan fiction.  

So @Ichigo, what's your OTP?


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

My face... Is burning!!! 
Who knew that you're not supposed to land on your head when doing a flip?


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey TeeJay  welcome to this...umm...establishment of looneys ...answer me this : Have you really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

Click to collapse



Duh! It's TeeJay. He's been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My face... Is burning!!!
> Who knew that you're not supposed to land on your head when doing a flip?

Click to collapse



Some HCl will cool down your face
Try it

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Some HCl will cool down your face
> Try it
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse





So will some sulfuric acid. Instead, it'll cool your brain.


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Some HCl will cool down your face
> Try it
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Hydrogen Chloride? No thanks.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hydrogen Chloride? No thanks.

Click to collapse



Hydro chloric acid

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 7, 2013)

Good Morning Frat!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 7, 2013)

what happend to pokemon and erotic and reproduction and coital manipulation with donkeys


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hydro chloric acid
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same thing.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hydro chloric acid
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no read Physics text book? (-°≥°)


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Y u no read Physics text book? (-°≥°)

Click to collapse



Y u no read chemistry 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Y u no read chemistry
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



y would we read chemistry to learn about acids..

You should read physics 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> y would we read chemistry to learn about acids..
> 
> You should read physics
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chemistry is easier than physics 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Chemistry is easier than physics
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But it doesn't teach you about acids..

So according to your argument.. I can read manga as its easier than my syllabus to ace my exams

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## veeman (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Same thing.

Click to collapse



Yeah. Both are the same in that they are excellent moisturisers for your skin. 

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> y would we read chemistry to learn about acids..
> 
> You should read physics
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My astrophysics book has some interesting info on pH levels.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Change the topic 
How many of you like playing Pokemon other than deathnotice 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah. Both are the same in that they are excellent moisturisers for your skin.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet! I'll try it!

astrophysics - astro = physics = astro = astrophysics, so astrophysics = physics.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Duh! It's TeeJay. He's been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



What again?? 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 7, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What again??
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



What Rohin said in the post I quoted referred to this: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/has-a...ided-to-use-even-go-want-to-do-look-more-like

It was my funny way of helping answer his question.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (May 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What Rohin said in the post I quoted referred to this: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/has-a...ided-to-use-even-go-want-to-do-look-more-like
> 
> It was my funny way of helping answer his question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's easy. All you gotta do is become attracted to men.

Click to collapse



I take it you have experience in this field ?

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> What Rohin said in the post I quoted referred to this: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/has-a...ided-to-use-even-go-want-to-do-look-more-like
> 
> It was my funny way of helping answer his question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been talked about when I'm not here :crying: my day has been made :')


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (May 7, 2013)

what it do muffins?


----------



## cascabel (May 7, 2013)

hey quasi. welcome back. how's things?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 7, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> what it do muffins?

Click to collapse



Create conphusion?? 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> y would we read chemistry to learn about acids..
> 
> You should read physics
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So reading physics/chemistry teaches you about a.cid? 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## cascabel (May 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> So reading physics/chemistry teaches you about a.cid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a.cid is a subject? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> a.cid is a subject?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



It's an organism iirc




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (May 7, 2013)

Sup muffs 

_  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (May 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey quasi. welcome back. how's things?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



bored, catching up on the crazy videos of the day...  wasting my time away before sleep...  nothing too exciting...


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup muffs
> 
> _  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _

Click to collapse



 Whasup

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## ppero196 (May 7, 2013)

Hey folks

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (May 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> It's an organism iirc
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. we should keep it from breeding.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. we should keep it from breeding.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hi cassie bella, 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Some guy is going nuts in the brony thread and he's freaking me out

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cascabel (May 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi cassie bella,
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



ohai alan pickle.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## veeman (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sweet! I'll try it!
> 
> astrophysics - astro = physics = astro = astrophysics, so astrophysics = physics.

Click to collapse



So what's your point?

---------- Post added at 06:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> I take it you have experience in this field ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course...... 

---------- Post added at 06:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> I take it you have experience in this field ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course......


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> what it do muffins?

Click to collapse



Hello Quasi. Welcome back.  How've you been? 






QuantumFoam said:


> So reading physics/chemistry teaches you about a.cid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Shhhh! That fellow lurks around here all the time! :sly:






darkshadow246 said:


> Some guy is going nuts in the brony thread and he's freaking me out
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should really listen to "Freaking Me Out" by Simple Plan ft. Alex Gaskarth.


----------



## Prawesome (May 7, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> It's an organism iirc
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ofcourse.. We learn about organisms in chemistry.. I love chemistry for that 






ppero196 said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



At least you pop in everyday


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

*Opens the door peeks in throws a stink bomb in quickly shuts the door and runs laughing like a crazy man*

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Prawesome (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *Opens the door peeks in throws a stink bomb in quickly shuts the door and runs laughing like a crazy man*
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Dude, I have been seeing that guy undercover for ages now.. Your stink bomb compared to his stink is like comparing a nade to an atom bomb


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Dude, I have been seeing that guy undercover for ages now.. Your stink bomb compared to his stink is like comparing a nade to an atom bomb

Click to collapse









Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *Opens the door peeks in throws a stink bomb in quickly shuts the door and runs laughing like a crazy man*
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Get off my lawn you no gooder! 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥
Who took the cookie from the cookie jar? :sly:
¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *Opens the door peeks in throws a stink bomb in quickly shuts the door and runs laughing like a crazy man*
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



||


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 7, 2013)

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 7, 2013)

Hey guys 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## ppero196 (May 7, 2013)

Sup? I was busy in other threads, and in life general. So how are you guys?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 7, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Sup? I was busy in other threads, and in life general. So how are you guys?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sleepy :l

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Sleepy! :l
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



You called? o_o


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You called? o_o

Click to collapse



No I did not  somebody's paranoid


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No I did not  somebody's paranoid

Click to collapse



Well I'm sleepy, actually. 

This is paranoid...


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 7, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> what it do muffins?

Click to collapse



Wait... by "do" you mean "do an illicit substance" right?

BAN INCOMING!!! :sly:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wait... by "do" you mean "do an illicit substance" right?
> 
> BAN INCOMING!!! :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Paranoid Jeremy.

Nice name for a new game, if you ask me.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Well I'm sleepy, actually.
> 
> This is paranoid...

Click to collapse



....why do you do this Sleepy :/ ?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ....why do you do this Sleepy :/ ?

Click to collapse



Umm do what? -_-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Paranoid Jeremy.
> 
> Nice name for a new game, if you ask me.

Click to collapse



Not paranoid. It almost seems likely with quasi's luck on here. Just making light of it as I welcome him back to xda.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Well I'm sleepy, actually.
> 
> This is paranoid...

Click to collapse



Nope! _This_ is.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Not paranoid. It almost seems likely with quasi's luck on here. Just making light of it as I welcome him back to xda.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



My post was intended to be interpreted in a lighter vein, with the fact that I posted a picture of Paranoid Android and that I called you paranoid making it funny.

-_-

Hence, to be clear, I too was "making light of it."



---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> Nope! _This_ is.

Click to collapse



I know that.
Thought that AOSPA would've been more appropriate. 

So is this, BTW...


----------



## Prawesome (May 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wait... by "do" you mean "do an illicit substance" right?
> 
> BAN INCOMING!!! :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO
I see what you did there


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Umm do what? -_-

Click to collapse



Go to sleep. :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Go to sleep. :sly:

Click to collapse



Retarded, artificially misinterpreted fail troll of a reply. :laugh:


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Retarded, artificially misinterpreted fail troll of a reply. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Is that Chuck Norris?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is that Chuck Norris?

Click to collapse



IF (Trolling = Yes)

THEN (Answer = Yeah, that's Chuck Norris)

ELSE

(Answer = No, that's Conan O'Brien. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conan_O'Brien)


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> IF (Trolling = Yes)
> 
> THEN (Answer = Yeah, that's Chuck Norris)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Pretty advanced computer language syntax you've got there.


----------



## Deadly (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Pretty advanced computer language syntax you've got there.

Click to collapse



its called algorithm..

About time kids these days start doing it in right way. :sly:
Algorithm--> flow chart-->program

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Pretty advanced computer language syntax you've got there.

Click to collapse



Yup.

I know HTTP.  @Prawesome @Deadly


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> its called algorithm..
> 
> About time kids these days start doing it in right way. :sly:
> Algorithm--> flow chart-->program
> ...

Click to collapse




I know what it is.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yup.
> 
> I know HTTP.
> @Prawesome
> @Deadly

Click to collapse



I feel left out .__.


----------



## Deadly (May 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I feel left out .__.

Click to collapse



Because it was an insider's joke
@K.A @Prawesome @LewisGauss

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Because it was an insider's joke
> @K.A. @Prawesome @Lewisguass
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

Deadly said:
			
		

> Because it was an insider's joke
> @K.A @Prawesome @Lewis Gauss
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Not working


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Because it was an insider's joke
> @K.A @Prawesome @LewisGauss
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



...I see how it is


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


>

Click to collapse





RohinZaraki said:


> ...I see how it is

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> FTFY
> 
> Not working

Click to collapse



It was working..don't know what you did again though.. you should have refreshed page to see changes.. 

Quote again and put it in there 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Get off my lawn you no gooder!
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> ||

Click to collapse





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Prawesome (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yup.
> 
> I know HTTP.
> @Prawesome
> @Deadly

Click to collapse



Should i post a screen shot of it here?  Pretty sure these guys had wanna see it... It was the best fail i had seen in a while 






Sleepy! said:


> IF (Trolling = Yes)
> 
> THEN (Answer = Yeah, that's Chuck Norris)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



printf("That syntax is completely wrong\n");


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Should i post a screen shot of it here?  Pretty sure these guys had wanna see it... It was the best fail i had seen in a while
> 
> printf("That syntax is completely wrong\n");

Click to collapse



idgaf even if it's wrong.

and idgaf if you post a screenie, either.


----------



## Prawesome (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> idgaf even if it's wrong.
> 
> and idgaf if you post a screenie, either.

Click to collapse



Sleepy went senti


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Whasup guys

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sleepy went senti

Click to collapse



No


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



You have a daughter too? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Prawesome (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No

Click to collapse



I will post it then  just for some lolz..if you don't want me to, tell me


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I will post it then  just for some lolz..if you don't want me to, tell me

Click to collapse



Dooooo etttttttt

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> You have a daughter too?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do u think that???

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Prawesome (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Prawesome (May 7, 2013)

There...

Deadly tried to troll him by saying its HTTPS and not HTTP


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dooooo etttttttt
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw your pic in that photo thread 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> There...
> 
> Deadly tried to troll him by saying its HTTPS and not HTTP

Click to collapse



LOL :'D Sleepy believed that?


----------



## cascabel (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I saw your pic in that photo thread
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



link! NAO! 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Deadly (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> LOL :'D Sleepy believed that?

Click to collapse



Not exactly.. as shaaan ruined it before saying html:sly:

My slow net sent my reply late too:sly:

View attachment 1943395

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> LOL :'D Sleepy believed that?

Click to collapse



No...
that wasn't the fail.... 
That noob can't pwn me. 

The fail was that I called HTML HTTP...


----------



## ppero196 (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy why you no sleep?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Sleepy why you no sleep?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm already asleep. 

I'm somnabrowsing.


----------



## undercover (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm already asleep.
> 
> I'm somnabrowsing.

Click to collapse



Same. Almost literally 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 7, 2013)

Pharmacognosy Tomorrow, gonna be up all night!
You are going to read a lot of me tonight people!


----------



## cascabel (May 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Pharmacognosy Tomorrow, gonna be up all night!
> You are going to read a lot of me tonight people!

Click to collapse




ohgodno.jpg 
Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ohgodno.jpg
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



orly.png


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> link! NAO!
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=531488
Page 131 has downtownjeffbrown and page 109 or something proves that ichigo is a girl 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=531488
> Page 131 has downtownjeffbrown and page 109 or something proves that ichigo is a girl
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY. 

BTW, Itchy's image is broken, I believe.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> FTFY.
> 
> BTW, Itchy's image is broken, I believe.

Click to collapse



I think it was 112 or 108
One of them is broken 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

So    @DowntownJeffBrown you have a daughter too 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------

So   @DowntownJeffBrown you have a daughter too 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

So  @DowntownJeffBrown you have a daughter too 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

So @DowntownJeffBrown you have a daughter too 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> So    @DowntownJeffBrown you have a daughter too
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 STALKER ALERT!!! 

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Same. Almost literally
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Bien. 

Good for ya!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> STALKER ALERT!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol no
Were you sleepy krushna

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Same. Almost literally
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Bien. 

Good for ya!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> FTFY.
> 
> BTW, Itchy's image is broken, I believe.

Click to collapse



How did you fix the link

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol no
> Were you sleepy krushna
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes...
Once.
At a time that has been long forgotten now.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yes...
> Once.
> At a time that has been long forgotten now.

Click to collapse



You're an Indian

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're an Indian
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 What gave that away? :sly:


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> What have that away? :sly:

Click to collapse



Are you? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I think it was 112 or 108
> One of them is broken
> 
> So so you have a daughter?
> ...

Click to collapse




He has a son, not a daughter. 




darkshadow246 said:


> How did you fix the link
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Put the link around  9695 [/ url] tags.[COLOR="Silver"]...] evil muffins [/hide][/QUOTE]

Lol he's not.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> He has a son, not a daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Bien.
> 
> Good for ya!

Click to collapse



Im serious. Off to bed in 15 minutes or so.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Are you?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



Of course he's not! He's trolling you! :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Im serious. Off to bed in 15 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I wasn't joking there. -_-
Gonna go to sleep so early?

Busy day?

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> Of course he's not! He's trolling you! :sly:

Click to collapse



STFU gadget boy!

Let me have my fun. :sly:


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I wasn't joking there. -_-
> Gonna go to sleep so early?
> 
> Busy day?
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol this one really backfired! 

I really did think that you were Indian, which was the reason I told him you weren't. :/

Huge mess, LOL. Sorry, BTW. Just for the record, were you pulling my leg?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Lol this one really backfired!
> 
> I really did think that you were Indian, which was the reason I told him you weren't. :/
> 
> Huge mess, LOL. Sorry, BTW. Just for the record, were you pulling my leg?

Click to collapse



I was pulling your leg. 
I'm Indian.
Ask any of the older members.


----------



## undercover (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I wasn't joking there. -_-
> Gonna go to sleep so early?
> 
> Busy day?
> ...

Click to collapse



Early start. Even earlier tomorrow. Gotta be up by 02:30

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I was pulling your leg.
> I'm Indian.
> Ask any of the older members.

Click to collapse



DAYUM! Now you tell me! :sly:

Nah, just read the OP, found your intro and deduced it myself.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Early start. Even earlier tomorrow. Gotta be up by 02:30
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Dang... the new job seems rather demanding...


----------



## jugg1es (May 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Early start. Even earlier tomorrow. Gotta be up by 02:30
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Im doing a night shift tonight start at 10

_  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> DAYUM! Now you tell me! :sly:
> 
> Nah, just read the OP, found your intro and deduced it myself.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Imma edit that post.


----------



## undercover (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Dang... the new job seems rather demanding...

Click to collapse



Worth it though.  

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Im doing a night shift tonight start at 10
> 
> _  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _

Click to collapse



Feel for ya :/

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

What time is it outside India

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im doing a night shift tonight start at 10
> 
> _  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _

Click to collapse



Feel for ya :/

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> Worth it though.
> 
> _om my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Good for ya! :thumbup:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I saw your pic in that photo thread
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhhh no that's my god daughter 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What time is it outside India
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on where. In London, @undercover's city, it's 18:30, I believe. Right? Canada is almost 12 hours behind, if I remember my old Twitter followers time trend.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 7, 2013)

New Phone!


----------



## undercover (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Depends on where. In London, @undercover's city, it's 18:30, I believe. Right? Canada is almost 12 hours behind, if I remember my old Twitter followers time trend.

Click to collapse



19:30. Canada is anywhere from -3.5 to -9h gmt. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> New Phone!

Click to collapse



You are one crappy pharmacist. Your handwriting is legible. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> 19:30. Canada is anywhere from -3.5 to -9h gmt.
> 
> _Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why I am a crappy pharmacist?
Whats wrong in having Legible handwriting?

P.S New phone!


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 7, 2013)

I have another exam tomorrow. But this one will be harder than today's. Wish me luck guys.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hello Quasi. Welcome back.  How've you been?

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> Wait... by "do" you mean "do an illicit substance" right?
> 
> BAN INCOMING!!! :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sleepy! said:


> Paranoid Jeremy.
> 
> Nice name for a new game, if you ask me.

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> Not paranoid. It almost seems likely with quasi's luck on here. Just making light of it as I welcome him back to xda.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



:silly::silly::silly:


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I have another exam tomorrow. But this one will be harder than today's. Wish me luck guys.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Best Of Luck!!


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Best Of Luck!!

Click to collapse



Thanks mate.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ahhhh no that's my god daughter
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



What's a god daughter 
Only heard of god father and mother 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What's a god daughter
> Only heard of god father and mother
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Sirius Black's godson was Harry Potter. Harry Potter's godfather was Sirius Black. Same way with goddaughters.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Sirius Black's godson was Harry Potter. Harry Potter's godfather was Sirius Black. Same way with goddaughters.

Click to collapse



How old are you

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 7, 2013)

First  post in the frat via 510!

Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

The world turns as the glowing bars spin among the stars.
Until thus, shalt not I return.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The world turns as the glowing bars spin among the stars.
> Until thus, shalt not I return.

Click to collapse





Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How old are you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm 13 lol. And you?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> :silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Who yeh callin' silly, dunkey?!?!! 

And who unchained you, anyway? :sly:

---------- Post added at 01:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> The world turns as the glowing bars spin among the stars.
> Until thus, shalt not I return.

Click to collapse



May your journey fare ye well.
Without you, in peace shall we dwell.


----------



## Deadly (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I'm 13 lol. And you?

Click to collapse



wait...











































































/ruuuuns.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> wait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




What a coward!


----------



## Deadly (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


>

Click to collapse



Good night..

I didn't see anything.. :sly:
I don't like to harm my subordinates in public.. so I'll leave this at that. 

/Check pm to know what you got for doing that.! 
______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## InfinityFTW (May 7, 2013)

Hey guys! I thought I'll just check in and say hey. I am currently borrowing an iphone *nooooooo* until I get my Note II sent for repair. And I almost only post from my phone, and I didn't bother to buy the iOS Tapatalk app.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (May 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Who yeh callin' silly, dunkey?!?!!
> 
> And who unchained you, anyway? :sly:

Click to collapse




Quasi Unchained :highfive:

Hide your children, hide your grendparents, get off the road nao!!!


----------



## percy_g2 (May 7, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I'm 13 lol. And you?

Click to collapse




13 or 31 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> 13 or 31
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



19


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

Omg lil kids everywhere HALP!!!! 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## percy_g2 (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 19

Click to collapse



That's your age 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Omg lil kids everywhere HALP!!!!
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



All the kids are controlled by me!


----------



## Ichigo (May 8, 2013)

Looks like the forums are back up, so... Let's party!


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Looks like the forums are back up, so... Let's party!

Click to collapse



Damn it was long this time.. :banghead:

Like every time god of light brings him back after death.. its taking longer each time.. iykwim

And this made my day! View attachment 1944483

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## jugg1es (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Damn it was long this time.. :banghead:
> 
> Like every time god of light brings him back after death.. its taking longer each time.. iykwim
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning 

_  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 8, 2013)

i can live again, hooray!

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------

hey people,
finally experienced LTE for the 1st time evah!


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning
> 
> _  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _

Click to collapse



what's up? Juggs!




deathnotice01 said:


> i can live again, hooray!

Click to collapse



ikr

Gotta go to college today

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## jugg1es (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> what's up? Juggs!
> 
> 
> ikr
> ...

Click to collapse



20 minutes of my night shift to go. :banghead:

_  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 8, 2013)

i'm so bored,

i've finished my reports and XDA had to be down.
Now i'm happy and alive


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I'm 13 lol. And you?

Click to collapse



15 son 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## gadgetroid (May 8, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> 13 or 31
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thirteen. 




Ichigo said:


> 19

Click to collapse



:facepalm:


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I'm *20* lol. And you?

Click to collapse



FTFY

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> FTFY
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse




Nuh uh! You didn't fix nuffin for me, I tell ya! :sly:

Check my intro dude.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 8, 2013)

Hey people  

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey people
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse


----------



## shree_tejas (May 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## shree_tejas (May 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> All the kids are controlled by me!

Click to collapse



Nooooo anybody but you :sly:

That explains why they were acting so crazy last night 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bahaahaaa "pan da"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Whasup guys

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Currently? Spider on the ceiling. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Chemistry is easier than physics
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Physics says nothing about acids. Chemistry does. And physics is easier imo. 






Deadly said:


> But it doesn't teach you about acids..
> 
> So according to your argument.. I can read manga as its easier than my syllabus to ace my exams
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

I suck at muliquote.

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

I suck at muliquote.

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

I suck at muliquote.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Physics says nothing about acids. Chemistry does. And physics is easier imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're correct. Physics is all about bases and salts.

And you really suck in *muliquote* with tapatalk

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------
> 
> I suck at muliquote.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you don't have to recite so many times.. we believe you. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

If you don't eat your meat you cant have any pudding!


----------



## jugg1es (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> If you don't eat your meat you cant have any pudding!

Click to collapse



Good quote :thumbup:

Afternoon muffins 

_  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _


----------



## _Variable (May 8, 2013)

Tis threads finaopy active again

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Tis threads finaopy active again

Click to collapse



You realise you're too young to get drunk right? 



jugg1es said:


> Good quote :thumbup:
> 
> Afternoon muffins
> 
> _  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _

Click to collapse



Hello there cupcake!


----------



## _Variable (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You realise you're too young to get drunk right?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there cupcake!

Click to collapse



Holy crap never noticed the typos till after your post, lol

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 8, 2013)

Wazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wazzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Whatsapp? It's a pretty good messenger i hear.


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Whatsapp? It's a pretty good messenger i hear.

Click to collapse



Y u just hear? 

Y u no use it:sly: also, check gtalk

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Whatsapp? It's a pretty good messenger i hear.

Click to collapse



Yup. Use it all the time for personal communication. 

_Sent from my microwave oven. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Y u just here?
> 
> Y u no use it:sly: also, check gtalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Am i a noob if I don't know what gtalk is?

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Am i a noob if I don't know what gtalk is?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are like -9000lvl of a noob. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> You are like -9000lvl of a noob.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



What is gtalk 
There's no app 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What is gtalk
> There's no app
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse









Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What is gtalk
> There's no app
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a mystical world .. where only "g" talks.. all other alphabets listen..

Ask elgoog.. you will know 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What is gtalk
> There's no app
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



*FRESH MEAT ALERT*


btw why @Archer closy this thready http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2268281


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by darkshadow246<br />
> > What is gtalk <br />
> > There's no app <br />
> > <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



There's no app? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> There's no app?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



App? It's a language like deadly said. Learn it. Live it.


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> There's no app?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's a zip file that you need to flash. it also doesn't work with android 2.3+. so you need to be at least using froyo to use it.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> *FRESH MEAT ALERT*
> 
> 
> btw why @Archer closy this thready http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2268281

Click to collapse



coz the title said F**k and not ****.
And many other reasons...


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> coz the title said F**k and not ****.
> And many other reasons...

Click to collapse



lmfao. that had the makings of a great thread. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

Lulz. Trolling colleagues via work email with everyone cc'd is rather fun. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

What is the gtalk app   

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> If you don't eat your meat you cant have any pudding!

Click to collapse



How can u have any pudding if u don't eat your meat.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lulz. Trolling colleagues via work email with everyone cc'd is rather fun.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



i see you've found a new victim, eh. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i see you've found a new victim, eh.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Dunno. He has had me before, so it might be tough. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How can u have any pudding if u don't eat your meat.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



pudding made out of bacon. or ham. or bacon. and bacon-flavored ice cream. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmfao. that had the makings of a great thread.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



ikr... -_-


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

Thinking of eating a muffin. Or two... 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Is there an app for gtalk

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is there an app for gtalk
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. It's done via a telegraph. 
Gg ggggg Gg ggggg Gg ggggg ggg g ggggggg 
Just like that. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Prawesome (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What is the gtalk app
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a language -.- How can there be an app for that? You want an app to say the word 'g' over and over again or something? 






undercover said:


> Thinking of eating a muffin. Or two...
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Better get us some new ones then


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nope. It's done via a telegraph.
> Gg ggggg Gg ggggg Gg ggggg ggg g ggggggg
> Just like that.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



telegraph? that sounds more like a drunk morse code dude. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

No I'm serious 
Is there an app for gtalk

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> telegraph? that sounds more like a drunk morse code dude.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



It's G talk. Y u no talk g talk? 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 8, 2013)

You guys are so intreresting.


----------



## Prawesome (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No I'm serious
> Is there an app for gtalk
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



We are serious too


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You guys are so intreresting.

Click to collapse



Sorry, geography subject is exhausted. We moved on. 

Edit. Oh, wait. You no like? Tits or gtfo! 
_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sorry, geography subject is exhausted. We moved on.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



gtalk. it's gggggggeography.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ichigo (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sorry, geography subject is exhausted. We moved on.
> 
> Edit. Oh, wait. You no like? Tits or gtfo!
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Shut up noob. :sly:


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> gtalk. it's gggggggeography.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Sorry. Your grammar sucks. It's gggggggeogggggggraphy

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## ronnie498 (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is there an app for gtalk
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought everyone knew about gtalk

Sent from my One X using Forum Runner


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

So.......... 
No app? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> I thought everyone knew about gtalk
> 
> Sent from my One X using Forum Runner

Click to collapse



Don't fall for that. A. will be disappointed in her old man. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> I thought everyone knew about gtalk
> 
> Sent from my One X using Forum Runner

Click to collapse



ohai ronnie. how are you? i thought so too. lol.







darkshadow246 said:


> So..........
> No app?
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



unless you're on ios, then no.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Sorry. Your grammar sucks. It's gggggggeogggggggraphy
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



so...much...g's....

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## ronnie498 (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Don't fall for that. A. will be disappointed in her old man.
> 
> Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Ssshhhh she might hear u lol

Sent from my One X using Forum Runner


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Can you give me link

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 8, 2013)

Work hilarity:

2 co-workers talking about barber shop prices. One (not born here, so it was a cultural misunderstanding) says: "Mine charges $17, but that's with a [bj]{censored because... xda}." Still laughing after it was revealed that he meant "blow dry".

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 8, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> You're correct. Physics is all about bases and salts.
> 
> And you really suck in *muliquote* with tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can you give me link
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can anyone give me the link of the gtalk app

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 8, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Work hilarity:
> 
> 2 co-workers talking about barber shop prices. One (not born here, so it was a cultural misunderstanding) says: "Mine charges $17, but that's with a [bj]{censored because... xda}." Still laughing after it was revealed that he meant "blow dry".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahah. That's awesome.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can anyone give me the link of the gtalk app
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse














---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Hahahah. That's awesome.

Click to collapse



You're a bj.


----------



## jugg1es (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can anyone give me the link of the gtalk app
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google? That's what is there for 

_  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How can u have any pudding if u don't eat your meat.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



All in all it's just a...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> All in all it's just a...

Click to collapse



Nother brick in the wall \m/

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Sleepy! (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nother brick in the wall \m/
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



The phrase... 'Leave them kids alone!' applies to someone here... :sly:

edit... thx roofies...


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nother brick in the wall \m/
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



HAhaa noice! :thumbup:

Could keep going but.... 

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> The phrase... 'Leave *those *kids alone!' applies to someone here... :sly:

Click to collapse



*THEM*
*THEM*
*THEM*
*THEM*


----------



## Sleepy! (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> HAhaa noice! :thumbup:
> 
> Could keep going but....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



fixed.

Not given that song a proper listen since high school


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> fixed.
> 
> Not given that song a proper listen since high school

Click to collapse



Alrighty.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

There is no app on the play store

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> There is no app on the play store
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not funny. :/

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Cmon guys I'm serious

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Cmon guys I'm serious
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm Oleg. Nice to meet you. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Is it that talk to (tt) thing

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What is the gtalk app
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




darkshadow246 said:


> Can you give me link
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK.. I give up..

Here is the link to it..

Download link

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> OK.. I give up..
> 
> Here is the link to it..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I downloaded IM+

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

Dahell are you talking about in the How to RC thread @undercover?


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dahell are you talking about in the How to RC thread @undercover?

Click to collapse



Long story. One of my bad jokes gone horribly wrong. The rest is history. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Long story. One of my bad jokes gone horribly wrong. The rest is history.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> Long story. One of my bad jokes gone horribly wrong. The rest is history.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Nvm brah.. I was online at that time.

Btw.. y u no give gtalk to me

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



No. Not falling for that. 







Deadly said:


> Nvm brah.. I was online at that time.
> 
> Btw.. y u no give gtalk to me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PM sent

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 8, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> You're a bj.

Click to collapse



Watch it. :sly:

So close...


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Nvm brah.. I was online at that time.
> 
> Btw.. y u no give gtalk to me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What app do you use for gtalk 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What app do you use for gtalk
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



****ing gtalk! 

App called talk in your app drawer. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> ****ing gtalk!
> 
> App called talk in your app drawer.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



When I downloaded the apk it doesn't get installed

Chill man

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> When I downloaded the apk it doesn't get installed
> 
> Chill man
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't be serious? Seriously serious? Seriously seriously serious? 

Android has talk.apk as system app. It's there already. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## ronnie498 (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> You can't be serious? Seriously serious? Seriously seriously serious?
> 
> Android has talk.apk as system app. It's there already.
> 
> Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Dont fall for it lol


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Dont fall for it lol

Click to collapse



Lulz. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> You can't be serious? Seriously serious? Seriously seriously serious?
> 
> Android has talk.apk as system app. It's there already.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I never had it and don't know how deadly had it

I'll try installing it as a system app

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

Nope that doesn't work 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 8, 2013)

Desert Island, Would you rather, or Who would you do?


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I never had it and don't know how deadly had it
> 
> I'll try installing it as a system app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK.. I honestly don't care if you are trolling...

Here is answer.. put it in /system/app/

Set permission to rw-r--r--

Reboot. You will get.. if not. Clear data of Google play services and Google framework services apps..

See if it works.. 


@ undercover.. accept invite.. 
______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> OK.. I honestly don't care if you are trolling...
> 
> Here is answer.. put it in /system/app/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed it with system app installer but nothing showed up
Can you upload your apk 
Otherwise forget it dudes

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I installed it with system app installer but nothing showed up
> Can you upload your apk
> Otherwise forget it dudes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just do as I said.. forget that system installer.. I hate that half of sgy community uses it.. there is no need of that app.. just use some root enabled explorer and push it.. and do as I said.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

@Deadly 
No invite 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. Not falling for that.

Click to collapse



Tits maybe?


----------



## jugg1es (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> When I downloaded the apk it doesn't get installed
> 
> Chill man
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Talk is bundled in the gapps package 

_  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> @Deadly
> No invite
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Check pm.. sent a ss of invite

@ juggs.. almost all of sgy people don't know gapps zip..as no cm is there or any other compiled custom roms

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## roofrider (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Check pm.. sent a ss of invite
> 
> @ juggs.. almost all of sgy people don't know gapps zip..as no cm is there or any other compiled custom roms
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn! All you GY guys must've sinned in the past to deserve this.


----------



## jugg1es (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Check pm.. sent a ss of invite
> 
> @ juggs.. almost all of sgy people don't know gapps zip..as no cm is there or any other compiled custom roms
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly didn't know 







Deadly said:


> OK.. I honestly don't care if you are trolling...
> 
> Here is answer.. put it in /system/app/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THEN THIS IS THE BEST SOLUTION AND EASIEST

_  “Go to heaven for the climate and hell for the company.”*―*Mark Twain     _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

@Deadly it didn't get installed
Give me your talk.apk
How did you get it? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Damn! All you GY guys must've sinned in the past to deserve this.

Click to collapse



ligaf

I enjoy learning about things.. until I get better device.. 

And I have dual sim phone... it was meant to be doomed.. I didn't know anything when I bought phone.. not that I don't love my first phone.. 



darkshadow246 said:


> @Deadly it didn't get installed
> Give me your talk.apk
> How did you get it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its in every stock firmware mate..

Did your phone came with pre installed custom rom

Anyway.. get it from here.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1849192

I got it from my stock.. as I deodexed it and modded it myself for my own use.. it has swipe to notification, lidroid etc.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Deleted

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




Deadly said:


> ligaf
> 
> I enjoy learning about things.. until I get better device..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using Hyperion 8

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




Deadly said:


> ligaf
> 
> I enjoy learning about things.. until I get better device..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using Hyperion 8

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




Deadly said:


> ligaf
> 
> I enjoy learning about things.. until I get better device..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using Hyperion 8

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Deleted
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter which custom rom you are using.. you must have had stock once in your sgy.. :banghead:

And let's stop this here.. I gave you link.. it will work.. just flash it will ya?

Frat thread will be soon renamed to gtalk troubleshooting otherwise 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Doesn't matter which custom rom you are using.. you must have had stock once in your sgy.. :banghead:
> 
> And let's stop this here.. I gave you link.. it will work.. just flash it will ya?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never had it and that doesn't have talk only memo and search box etc 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Tits maybe?

Click to collapse



Good! :thumbup:
I like that. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I never had it and that doesn't have talk only memo and search box etc
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*facepalm* EVERY android phone comes with it bottom line

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *facepalm* EVERY android phone comes with it bottom line
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Not unless the developer of the ROM tried to slim it down by removing Talk.apk from /system/app




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Ichigo (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *facepalm* EVERY android phone comes with it bottom line
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> Not unless the developer of the ROM tried to slim it down by removing Talk.apk from /system/app
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^This. I don't have talk.apk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ^^^This. I don't have talk.apk

Click to collapse



You don't have a lot of things but who's keeping count 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Not unless the developer of the ROM tried to slim it down by removing Talk.apk from /system/app
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We are talking about with the stock ROM. Hence I said "every android phone comes with it" 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Not unless the developer of the ROM tried to slim it down by removing Talk.apk from /system/app
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



**face palm**

He meant every manufacturer who works with Google.. what was that alliance name again ..:banghead:

And besides.. we are talking of sgy.. there are enough sgy users in this thread itself to say that gtalk is there.. and its on my friends phone too.. who has never seen xda and his sgy is pure stock.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> **face palm**
> 
> He meant every manufacturer who works with Google.. what was that alliance name again ..:banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This^^^ 

Grumpy foam and itchycream jumping in without knowing what they are talking about again 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Deadly (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This^^^
> 
> Grumpy* foam* and itchy*cream* jumping in without knowing what they are talking about again
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



foam & cream makes a nice team

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## jugg1es (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> foam & cream makes a nice team
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Foamed cream goes well in my coffee 

_  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You don't have a lot of things but who's keeping count
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure my phone didn't come with it...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> **face palm**
> 
> He meant every manufacturer who works with Google.. what was that alliance name again ..:banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm pretty sure my phone didn't come with it...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then u don't have an android phone. Probably got a knockoff

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> foam & cream makes a nice team
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Like a short bus super hero duo 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> foam & cream makes a nice team
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



What is this..? I don't even..


----------



## Ichigo (May 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> foam & cream makes a nice team
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



I go solo.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Then u don't have an android phone. Probably got a knockoff
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I was wrong, it did. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 8, 2013)

Hello.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## veeman (May 8, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



YOLO


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> YOLO

Click to collapse



:what:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dunno. He has had me before, so it might be tough.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



You even CC'ed the janitor and the CEO's dog? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




veeman said:


> YOLO

Click to collapse



Froyo


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## veeman (May 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> :what:

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> You even CC'ed the janitor and the CEO's dog?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro... yo.


----------



## ronnie498 (May 9, 2013)

Muffins are quiet tonight


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Muffins are quiet tonight

Click to collapse



let make them talk and cough up the dough


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Here are the ss of my entire app drawer 
believe me now guys 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## veeman (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Here are the ss of my entire app drawer
> believe me now guys
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Fake. Obviously Photoshopped!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Fake. Obviously Photoshopped!

Click to collapse



You have it too? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------

 @deadly  @deathnotice01 @TeeJay!! @gadgetroid can one of you guys give me the talk.apk

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## veeman (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You have it too?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too I have but I can you on an have been so can it?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Here are the ss of my entire app drawer
> believe me now guys
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't have stock rom? Download a deodexed stock rom and extract it. or ask carl to include it in next update of the rom.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> You don't have stock rom? Download a deodexed stock rom and extract it. or ask carl to include it in next update of the rom.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I never had it in stock rom too 
Can any gy user upload it
Carl defriended me from fb dammit 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------

I'm downloading gapps and it has talk so hopefully it'll work

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I never had it in stock rom too
> Can any gy user upload it
> Carl defriended me from fb dammit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about a no?
Every sgy stock rom comes preloaded with it.
You're lying, and if trying to troll, you are a big potato fail


----------



## veeman (May 9, 2013)

Did someone say potato?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Did someone say potato?

Click to collapse



Just few inches above your post, 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 9, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Just few inches above your post,
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yum. Mashed potatoes.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> How about a no?
> Every sgy stock rom comes preloaded with it.
> You're lying, and if trying to troll, you are a big potato fail

Click to collapse



Talk of the gapps I downloaded gives me fc 
I really don't have it
I've attached ss of my entire app drawer previous pages

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Talk of the gapps I downloaded gives me fc
> I really don't have it
> I've attached ss of my entire app drawer previous pages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you really don't have in "CURRENT CUSTOM ROM"..but you must have some other in pc..go check in it.. 

AND FOR GOD'S SAKE..

I gave you a thread link.. there you can get talk.apk
Y not go and try flashing that? :sly:
This is really getting annoying.. you are going on about this from 5 pages.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

Mad deadly is mad, 

Grumpolumpo


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## ronnie498 (May 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you really don't have in "CURRENT CUSTOM ROM"..but you must have some other in pc..go check in it..
> 
> AND FOR GOD'S SAKE..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chill before you pop a cork


----------



## shree_tejas (May 9, 2013)

You have play right?? Go search and download man! End of story... 
Or just download some other messenger! 
And I no like potato 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Did someone say potato?

Click to collapse



TOMATO


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Chill before you pop a cork

Click to collapse



Lol.. I was just putting an angry face to staph the topic

I'll upload my talk apk

*sigh*

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 9, 2013)

This fail troll business is still going on?

Send him to the Galaxy Y Q&A forum.


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Talk of the gapps I downloaded gives me fc
> I really don't have it
> I've attached ss of my entire app drawer previous pages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here you go man..

http://d-h.st/6ZA

Push it to /system/app/ and set rw-r--r-- permission and do a reboot..  

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## cascabel (May 9, 2013)

wow. we're not yet done with this gtalk thing? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 9, 2013)

Silly fools. It's not potayto.







*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

God dammit it's force closing
Deadly bro forget it 
I have im+ so it's ok 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> God dammit it's force closing
> Deadly bro forget it
> I have im+ so it's ok
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to cwm and advanced options. And use fix permissions option.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Hmmmm 
Now that I see the icon I remember I had it on my first stock rom before it was rooted and stuff

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hmmmm
> Now that I see the icon I remember I had it on my first stock rom before it was rooted and stuff
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Talk doesn't disappear when you root noob:sly:
Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Talk doesn't disappear when you root noob:sly:
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



I know noob 
It disappeared after Hyperion @Deadly forget it man IM+ will do the job

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hmmmm
> Now that I see the icon I remember I had it on my first stock rom before it was rooted and stuff
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse








______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Forget it I'm just embarrassing myself 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------

You guys still game on the PC and ps3 and  Xbox right

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------

You guys still game on the PC and ps3 and  Xbox right

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

You guys still game on the PC and ps3 and  Xbox right

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2013)

Wow.... 

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

LETS STOP ABOUT THIS GTALK THING

Lets talk about potatoes instead


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> LETS STOP ABOUT THIS GTALK THING
> 
> Lets talk about potatoes instead
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You still game ?

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> LETS STOP ABOUT THIS GTALK THING
> 
> Lets talk about potatoes instead
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Potahtoes. See previous pic.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

I'm lame. I've been actively resisting posting an obvious "All your P725 screen base are belong to us" reply to this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2269198

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (May 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm lame. I've been actively resisting posting an obvious "All your P725 screen base are belong to us" reply to this thread:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2269198
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dooooooo eeeeeeeetttt

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Potahtoes. See previous pic.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, 

You know you can't resist the temptations, give into it


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

No one games here?
And what is Android pizza doing here

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 9, 2013)

I don't troll much, and never outside of OT. Thus, I've resisted.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## _Variable (May 9, 2013)

WHY ARE ALL OF YOU SO DUMB, OF COURSE DARKSHADOW MEANT GOOGLE TALK

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> WHY ARE ALL OF YOU SO DUMB, OF COURSE DARKSHADOW MEANT GOOGLE TALK
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



If that was support thanks dude

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I don't troll much, and never outside of OT. Thus, I've resisted.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



but but but.
i can't help myself sometimes, but 90% of trolling is done in OT



SammyDroidWiz said:


> WHY ARE ALL OF YOU SO DUMB, OF COURSE DARKSHADOW MEANT GOOGLE TALK
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



did he?
i thought me meant "gay talk" or "grandpa talk" or "gabanzo! talk"

silly me


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> but but but.
> i can't help myself sometimes, but 90% of trolling is done in OT
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously,  some people spell jizz with a g.   Lighten up people. 

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Seriously,  some people spell jizz with a g.   Lighten up people.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



WHAT? IT'S SPELLED WITH A "J"?????

damn it,
now i have to change my vocabulary all over again,


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> WHAT? IT'S SPELLED WITH A "J"?????
> 
> damn it,
> now i have to change my vocabulary all over again,

Click to collapse



Yeah spelling is weird! 







-kcco-


----------



## Sleepy! (May 9, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> WHY ARE ALL OF YOU SO DUMB, OF COURSE DARKSHADOW MEANT GOOGLE TALK
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yeah spelling is weird!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hmm, seems legit.




Sleepy! said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



ola doc


----------



## _Variable (May 9, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/85s432ms004w2ug/Talk.apk
-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Here you go man..
> 
> http://d-h.st/6ZA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




SammyDroidWiz said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/85s432ms004w2ug/Talk.apk
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



you are about 3 hours late 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you are about 3 hours late
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



*You're 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 9, 2013)

Morning muffins, is this gtalk thing still going on. 

_  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins, is this gtalk thing still going on.
> 
> _  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _

Click to collapse



Hey veeman  how's it hanging ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey veeman  how's it hanging ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who? What? :screwy:

_  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _


----------



## gadgetroid (May 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins, is this gtalk thing still going on.
> 
> _  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _

Click to collapse



*Opens door, peeks in. Hears the word GTalk coming from the far corner of the room. Throws in a stinky bomb, slams the door shut and runs away laughing maniacally.*


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey veeman  how's it hanging ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



:what: jugg1es != veeman


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> :what: jugg1es != veeman

Click to collapse



Can i be mtm now? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can i be mtm now?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



I'm Archer! 

Thread closed.

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------

Oh wait he's not a mod..


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 9, 2013)

What just happened ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (May 9, 2013)

Oh nose! Gtalk talk!! Ruuuunnnnnnn.....


----------



## shree_tejas (May 9, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> *Opens door, peeks in. Hears the word GTalk coming from the far corner of the room. Throws in a stinky bomb, slams the door shut and runs away laughing maniacally.*

Click to collapse



* catchs the bomb and throws it back outside the door and slams it shut* 

*****.. that was an echo 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## raj.parekh07 (May 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What just happened ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same question :what:

*"Hate Me Till You Can"*


----------



## shree_tejas (May 9, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Same question :what:
> 
> *"Hate Me Till You Can"*

Click to collapse



Personality crisis 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## raj.parekh07 (May 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Personality crisis

Click to collapse








Reserved for 32000th post¡¡¡¡¡
Which crysis? 

*"Hate Me Till You Can"*


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 9, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Reserved for 32000th post¡¡¡¡¡
> Which crysis?
> 
> *"Hate Me Till You Can"*

Click to collapse



As the 32k post, I dare you to copy paste the entire OP as a backup archive  do you accept my dare ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## raj.parekh07 (May 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> As the 32k post, I dare you to copy paste the entire OP as a backup archive  do you accept my dare ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



First i dare you to quote my all posts in thread now do you accept my dare?

*"Hate Me Till You Can"*


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 9, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> First i dare you to quote my all posts in thread now do you accept my dare?
> 
> *"Hate Me Till You Can"*

Click to collapse



I'm the one making the dares here 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## raj.parekh07 (May 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm the one making the dares here
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Time for change

*"Hate Me Till You Can"*


----------



## Prawesome (May 9, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> WHY ARE ALL OF YOU SO DUMB, OF COURSE DARKSHADOW MEANT GOOGLE TALK
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Oh....really? I thought he was talking about the language where the only word is G and GGggG means hi


----------



## shree_tejas (May 9, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Time for change
> 
> *"Hate Me Till You Can"*

Click to collapse



Time to change your diapers :thumbup:

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Prawesome (May 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Time to change your diapers :thumbup:
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



That made me lol


----------



## raj.parekh07 (May 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Time to change your diapers :thumbup:
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



U are nice baby care taker

*"Hate Me Till You Can"*


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

7 quote from 2 pages! Now that's a first.. 



RohinZaraki said:


> *You're
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Meh.  you are*




jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins, is this gtalk thing still going on.
> 
> _  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _

Click to collapse



evening.. 
@RohinZaraki.. look who posted it.. read the username as many times as it needs to sink in.. and then come back




Tezlastorme said:


> I'm Archer!
> 
> Thread closed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He is still a mod




RohinZaraki said:


> What just happened ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



your brain farted.. 




TeeJay!! said:


> * catchs the bomb and throws it back outside the door and slams it shut*
> 
> *****.. that was an echo
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



I didn't know you had stink catching powers..




fifa2151 said:


> Reserved for 32000th post¡¡¡¡¡
> Which crysis?
> 
> *"Hate Me Till You Can"*

Click to collapse



lets not count the post count please..  we had a talk about this spam here once.. its not entertained




fifa2151 said:


> U are nice baby care taker
> 
> *"Hate Me Till You Can"*

Click to collapse



so you agree that you are a baby.. 
/I'm talking with a baby

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.
Looks like I killed the thread


----------



## Sleepy! (May 9, 2013)

Deadbeat has a new avatar... -_-


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

Deadly le multiquote king 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## DanceOff (May 9, 2013)

ㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤ


----------



## shree_tejas (May 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> 7 quote from 2 pages! Now that's a first..
> 
> Meh.  you are*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ftfy multi king 



Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Deadly le multiquote king
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse






DanceOff said:


> ㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤ

Click to collapse



……………………………



        reported
    



TeeJay!! said:


> Ftfy multi king
> 
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



fail fix you mean 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ……………………………
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice avatar 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nice avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see what just happened :sly:

But still thanks for an overhaul to pic:thumbup:

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Ichigo (May 9, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Deadbeat has a new avatar... -_-

Click to collapse




I know. What is it anyways? Looks like Elmo.






DanceOff said:


> ㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤ

Click to collapse



No, it's to your left.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 9, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> *Opens door, peeks in. Hears the word GTalk coming from the far corner of the room. Throws in a stinky bomb, slams the door shut and runs away laughing maniacally.*

Click to collapse



Why u copy my post from a few days ago. 

U be a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I know. What is it anyways? Looks like Elmo
> 
> No, it's to your left.

Click to collapse



why you no click the icon and go to profile and see it

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Prawesome (May 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> why you no click the icon and go to profile and see it
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Y u think wgaf about what your profile pic is?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I know. What is it anyways? Looks like Elmo.

Click to collapse



I think it's a rat wearing a towel


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I think it's a rat wearing a towel

Click to collapse




Ratman? 

Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## veeman (May 9, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> TOMATO

Click to collapse



Stop mapsing..


----------



## Deadly (May 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Y u think wgaf about what your profile pic is?

Click to collapse



Did I mention I have new avatar? :sly:

Did I ask ..do you know what it is? 

Did I tell you to look at it? 

Now, go back to whichever sea you just came from.. and lie down there until you get things right

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Stop mapsing..

Click to collapse



Seeman....


How'd you know we were talking about you?
And that too when it's not on XDA? 

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Did I mention I have new avatar? :sly:
> 
> Did I ask ..do you know what it is?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya you did.

No you didn't.

Ya you did.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 9, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Seeman....
> 
> 
> How'd you know we were talking about you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Seamen 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 9, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Seeman....
> 
> 
> How'd you know we were talking about you?
> ...

Click to collapse



My Spidey senses were tingling.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> My Spidey senses were tingling.

Click to collapse



You're a teenager.
You sure it wasn't something else that was tingling? :sly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 9, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You're a teenager.
> You sure it wasn't something else that was tingling? :sly:

Click to collapse



Oh oh ooh oh I know what you mean  !!! You're taking about his drivers licence

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 9, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You're a teenager.
> You sure it wasn't something else that was tingling? :sly:

Click to collapse



 

Could be... :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (May 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Oh oh ooh oh I know what you mean  !!! You're taking about his drivers licence
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



No.
I meant his cellphone, dumbass. -_-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 9, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No.
> I meant his cellphone, dumbass. -_-

Click to collapse



Who uses the word "cellphone" anymore ? It's SMARTPHONES 

And I'm the dumbass 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (May 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who uses the word "cellphone" anymore ? It's SMARTPHONES
> 
> And I'm the dumbass
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



So even this is a smartphone?






or this?






or this?






:sly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 9, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> So even this is a smartphone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In it's respective eras, yes


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> In it's respective eras, yes

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Archer is a mod again

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Archer is a mod again
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phew... What happened anyway?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Phew... What happened anyway?

Click to collapse



Idk 
Some temporary thing maybe 
Maybe he had exams or crazy month in the job

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## ronnie498 (May 9, 2013)

I remember those





Sent from my HTC One XL using Forum Runner


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Idk
> Some temporary thing maybe
> Maybe he had exams or crazy month in the job
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFM....?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> FTFM....?

Click to collapse



Full form please 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Full form please
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wat


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

FTFM full form
What did you mean

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 9, 2013)

Hello Guys!

Finally frat thread working. It was a problem with my Chrome.
Is my watch period over?
Just let me know so I could call evryone Sir in here.

A guy I met on xda @TeeJay!! is coming to my place travelling nearly 1388 km.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> FTFM full form
> What did you mean
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Fixed that for me..


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Fixed that for me..

Click to collapse



I didn't fix anything

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I didn't fix anything
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gadgetroid (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I didn't fix anything
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gosh! 

You're thick, aren't you?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Man why you guys always talk something I done understand

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Man why you guys always talk something I done understand
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats your problem



> If you understand, things are just as they are,
> If you don't understand, things are just as they are

Click to collapse


----------



## gadgetroid (May 9, 2013)

Lolz. Just sharing this for fun. 



jugg1es said:


> _ Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school.
> Albert Einstein _

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (May 9, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No.
> I meant his cellphone, dumbass. -_-

Click to collapse



Takes one to know one.


----------



## ppero196 (May 9, 2013)

Hi

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## roofrider (May 9, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Welcome mannequin supplier! 

Btw your porn sucks.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 9, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> A guy I met on xda @TeeJay!! is coming to my place travelling nearly 1388 km.

Click to collapse



Make sure u wear protection. Safety first 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Make sure u wear protection. Safety first
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



This website got me life long friends which was never expected. Cheers to xda


Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## jugg1es (May 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Make sure u wear protection. Safety first
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse









_  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 9, 2013)

Lulz. Juggs and Jeff are a-holes, too. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (May 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lulz. Juggs and Jeff are a-holes, too.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Just say it. Listen, like that. Assssss-holes. 
Again. 
Assholes. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Just say it. Listen, like that. Assssss-holes.
> Again.
> Assholes.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I can't. Xda's least favorite Louisiana native will complain to mods, like what happened when he queefed about my sig.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (May 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I can't. Xda's least favorite Louisiana native will complain to mods, like what happened when he queefed about my sig.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Grow a pair! 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lulz. Juggs and Jeff are a-holes, too.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yes... Yes I am :thumbup:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## jugg1es (May 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lulz. Juggs and Jeff are a-holes, too.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You take that back  I'm no arsehole ok maybe sometimes, but only occasionally 

_  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _


----------



## Prawesome (May 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You take that back  I'm no arsehole ok maybe sometimes, but only occasionally
> 
> _  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _

Click to collapse



You mean whenever you are online, you are an asshole? 

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------

Btw.. Just bought new earphones.. This baby is seriously awesome.. I have never had earphones like this which can handle bass this well..The drops are a completely another story...
In case you are wondering, they are the Philips SHS3201
Not particularly expensive and such, but damn, they rock


----------



## jugg1es (May 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You mean whenever you are online, you are an asshole?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I resent that insinuation 

_  “I'm not the smartest fellow in the world, but I can sure pick smart colleagues.”*―*Franklin D. Roosevelt    _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 9, 2013)

Hey hey hey! What are my frat buds up to?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey hey hey! What are my frat buds up to?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




Got only 5hrs of sleep because i was rooting my gs4

Now hell knows they reverted back to the old kernel since the new one was unrootable now i have a horrible green screen color in low brightness. 



Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Got only 5hrs of sleep because i was rooting my gs4
> 
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Dude I wish I got more than 5 hours. More than once a week 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Got only 5hrs of sleep because i was rooting my gs4
> 
> Now hell knows they reverted back to the old kernel since the new one was unrootable now i have a horrible green screen color in low brightness.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn.. That's just how it goes eh?
I got the job I was after, and got me a new lady friend  I've had a great week. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Damn.. That's just how it goes eh?
> I got the job I was after, and got me a new lady friend  I've had a great week.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Nice good week 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nice good week
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Hell yea 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Damn.. That's just how it goes eh?
> I got the job I was after, and got me a new lady friend  I've had a great week.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



"lady friend" huh? 
Bet that wont be the designation in the next few weeks, right tiger? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> "lady friend" huh?
> Bet that wont be the designation in the next few weeks, right tiger?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Haha we've been setting each other for a few weeks now. She's actually an old middle school friend 

It's been YEARS since I've seen her. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You mean whenever you are online, you are an asshole?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where'd you get them from?

And, looks like somebody here didn't take my advice. Major piss take.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (May 10, 2013)

Relatives visiting... I haven't gone downstairs to see them yet. I've avoided them by staying in my room. But, I had nothing to do, so I started to make a simple pong game for my kindle. Now I can't stop working on it until it's complete! 
I need to get a life.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Relatives visiting... I haven't gone downstairs to see them yet. I've avoided them by staying in my room. But, I had nothing to do, so I started to make a simple pong game for my kindle. Now I can't stop working on it until it's complete!
> I need to get a life.

Click to collapse



I too try to stay in my room when guests come but eventually my parents will call me down to socialize 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You mean whenever you are online, you are an asshole?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Philips makes some surprisingly good cheap earphones. They're not as detailed/clear-sounding as proper more expensive earphones, but they beat the hell out of Skull Candy, or anything else similarly priced.

This arrives for me tomorrow. I'm excited.






*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Philips makes some surprisingly good cheap earphones. They're not as detailed/clear-sounding as proper more expensive earphones, but they beat the hell out of Skull Candy, or anything else similarly priced.
> 
> This arrives for me tomorrow. I'm excited.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i know
I had this like below 20$ bass boost earphones which just needed an eq app for amazing sound quality 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Philips makes some surprisingly good cheap earphones. They're not as detailed/clear-sounding as proper more expensive earphones, but they beat the hell out of Skull Candy, or anything else similarly priced.
> 
> This arrives for me tomorrow. I'm excited.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Woah... what's that??? 
And good morning sire's 
*bows down*

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 10, 2013)

It's a headphone amp with hi/low gain settings and a 3 level bass boost (off, moar LOTZZZ!).

My guide might help understand why I want such a thing.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (May 10, 2013)

Good night everybody. I'm exhausted.
@QF - I finally got to watch supernatural today. I thought it was a pretty good episode. I can't wait until the season finale.   Crowley's the demon they're going to cleanse. 
Let's just hope Abaddon doesn't get in the way. :sly:


----------



## Prawesome (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Where'd you get them from?
> 
> And, looks like somebody here didn't take my advice. Major piss take.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



The Lulu Department store in malaz, well at least near Malaz..The one near Kharj road.. They are doing a clearance sale right now.. This one was the last piece. I actually found it out of accident :'D If you want some great clothes cheaply, I recommend you check it out soon before things run out :thumbup: 
Don't go there for electronic items btw

The headphones just cost me about 10$


jRi0T68 said:


> Philips makes some surprisingly good cheap earphones. They're not as detailed/clear-sounding as proper more expensive earphones, but they beat the hell out of Skull Candy, or anything else similarly priced.
> 
> This arrives for me tomorrow. I'm excited.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya, this thing is amazing for its price 

That looks like pure awesomeness to me


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good night everybody. I'm exhausted.
> @QF - I finally got to watch supernatural today. I thought it was a pretty good episode. I can't wait until the season finale.   Crowley's the demon they're going to cleanse.
> Let's just hope Abaddon doesn't get in the way. :sly:

Click to collapse



Funny, Abaddon was the name of my first band, back in the late 80s...


----------



## shree_tejas (May 10, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny, Abaddon was the name of my first bandaid, back in the late 80s...

Click to collapse



Wierd name for a band aid 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 10, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Wierd name for a band aid
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Ha! I see what you've done there 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (May 10, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Wierd name for a band aid
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling or severely incapable of intelectual though


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Not sure if trolling or severely incapable of intelectual though

Click to collapse



Not sure if spelling impaired or sea food


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> The Lulu Department store in malaz, well at least near Malaz..The one near Kharj road.. They are doing a clearance sale right now.. This one was the last piece. I actually found it out of accident :'D If you want some great clothes cheaply, I recommend you check it out soon before things run out :thumbup:
> Don't go there for electronic items btw
> 
> The headphones just cost me about 10$
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey do you know Androctonus or josephdotnet through Ingress? They have the biggest control fields in Riyadh.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------

When did we hit 32k posts? Did we even hit 26k?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey do you know Androctonus or josephdotnet through Ingress? They have the biggest control fields in Riyadh.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



time travel and paranoia got us there faster


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> time travel and paranoia got us there faster

Click to collapse



I hope nobody touched my TARDIS
Sup?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Deadly (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> When did we hit 32k posts? Did we even hit 26k?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



No, we didn't hit 26k yet as 26 comes after 32 you know.. 

Btw,staph skipping school .. or else 26 will come before 32 soon.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I hope nobody touched my TARDIS
> Sup?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



i saw prawn having the rapist look on your tardis,

yea not much,
just taking a 1 hour break from work,
damn they gave me 3 softwares to certify in 2 days and i've been working my arse out since 8am, my head hurts with all this stress and radiation

how bout you?

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> No, we didn't hit 26k yet as 26 comes after 32 you know..
> 
> Btw,staph skipping school .. or else 26 will come before 32 soon..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you said you'd leave xda for a while,

hooray i win .
can i claim my 10 internetz now?


----------



## Deadly (May 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i saw prawn having the rapist look on your tardis,
> 
> yea not much,
> just taking a 1 hour break from work,
> ...

Click to collapse



you saw prawn having what 

No wonder you couldn't read my post properly.. I said I'll be "less frequent" and I "may not be active" from next week or so I said.. 

And I'm not someone  who would post "I'll leave xda" and then post again as nothing happened.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 10, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you saw prawn having what
> 
> No wonder you couldn't read my post properly.. I said I'll be "less frequent" and I "may not be active" from next week or so I said..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## gadgetroid (May 10, 2013)

How's my fav people at the frat?  

Hola! And Axis, Skinny, recording a drum track in the studio. Will post there soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Prawesome (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey do you know Androctonus or josephdotnet through Ingress? They have the biggest control fields in Riyadh.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 10, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> How's my fav people at the frat?
> 
> Hola! And Axis, Skinny, recording a drum track in the studio. Will post there soon. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Whasup

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Prawesome (May 10, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> How's my fav people at the frat?
> 
> Hola! And Axis, Skinny, recording a drum track in the studio. Will post there soon. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Who are your fav people?


----------



## shree_tejas (May 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Who are your fav people?

Click to collapse



Me me me... oh him.. no not me 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## roofrider (May 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Not sure if spelling impaired or sea food
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Sea food without a doubt.

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> No, we didn't hit 26k yet as 26 comes after 32 you know..
> 
> Btw,*staph *skipping school .. or else 26 will come before 32 soon..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stahp! It's stahp and not staph!


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i saw prawn having the rapist look on your tardis,
> 
> yea not much,
> just taking a 1 hour break from work,
> ...

Click to collapse



Certify software? Could you explain that in more depth please? Sounds interesting.
And, I'm OK thanks. Just assembled this walker for my baby sister.



Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## gadgetroid (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Certify software? Could you explain that in more depth please? Sounds interesting.
> And, I'm OK thanks. *Was just forced to assemble* this walker for my baby sister.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



FTFY.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Certify software? Could you explain that in more depth please? Sounds interesting.
> And, I'm OK thanks. Just assembled this walker for my baby sister.
> View attachment 1950860
> View attachment 1950859
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Hahahaha, 
She's absolutely adorable! 

Software certification for privacy policy and privacy management of consumer's personal information, we make sure companies dont **** with your personal information and start selling them or start doing some malicious activities to your computers. 

If you want to learn more about how we do it,  go here www.truste.com


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## gadgetroid (May 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Who are your fav people?

Click to collapse




All of them. 






TeeJay!! said:


> Me me me... oh him.. no not me
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



:sly: I have a huge pot at home. I use it to boil water. But maybe just this once, you should go and boil your head in it. Will be fun.


----------



## Prawesome (May 10, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lie


----------



## Ichigo (May 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lie

Click to collapse



Liar!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Certify software? Could you explain that in more depth please? Sounds interesting.
> And, I'm OK thanks. Just assembled this walker for my baby sister.
> View attachment 1950860
> View attachment 1950859
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Cutest baby EVA!!!

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## shree_tejas (May 10, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> All of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boil potato 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Prawesome (May 10, 2013)

Just saw the pics wolf... Cuteeeeee!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Certify software? Could you explain that in more depth please? Sounds interesting.
> And, I'm OK thanks. Just assembled this walker for my baby sister.
> View attachment 1950860
> View attachment 1950859
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



I see foreign tv


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

Check this freak out Lol http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41257042

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Check this freak out Lol http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41257042
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Lol 
The guy's completely retard 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hahahaha,
> She's absolutely adorable!
> 
> Software certification for privacy policy and privacy management of consumer's personal information, we make sure companies dont **** with your personal information and start selling them or start doing some malicious activities to your computers.
> ...

Click to collapse




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cutest baby EVA!!!
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse




Prawesome said:


> Just saw the pics wolf... Cuteeeeee!!

Click to collapse



Thanks guys. I look like her a bit too.
Prawn, do you know Granada Mall?

Also, I wish I had the levels to use these things (attached)

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks guys. I look like her a bit too.
> Prawn, do you know Granada Mall?
> 
> Also, I wish I had the levels to use these things (attached)
> ...

Click to collapse



Cute pup is cute 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cute pup is cute
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



How's your cats

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How's your cats
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really good.... Its been cold and they always wanna go for a walk but we cant till it warms up.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Check this freak out Lol http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41257042
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Lulz what an eejit


----------



## Prawesome (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks guys. I look like her a bit too.
> Prawn, do you know Granada Mall?
> 
> Also, I wish I had the levels to use these things (attached)
> ...

Click to collapse



Granada Mall?  You mean the one on the way to Batha, in Haara? Near Shola market?
If not, Where is it and what is with it?


----------



## _Variable (May 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Check this freak out Lol http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41257042
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Lolwut :sly:

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## roofrider (May 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Granada Mall?  You mean the one on the way to Batha, in Haara? Near Shola market?
> If not, Where is it and what is with it?

Click to collapse



Wut are you doing in his country?


----------



## Deadly (May 10, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Lolwut :sly:
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



I see you found "THE" thread
in general section.. but I don't get it why pup is posting like he is one too..




roofrider said:


> Wut are you doing in his country?

Click to collapse



you didn't know? 
He lives there.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 10, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wut are you doing in his country?

Click to collapse



Looking for females to fertilize their eggs, its a crustacean thing


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 10, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you didn't know?
> He lives there..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



But....but..but... 

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Looking for females to fertilize their eggs, its a crustacean thing
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Well he wont have much luck in finding a live one if he's looking for them in a market.
Poor little crustacean.

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Looking for females to fertilize their eggs, its a crustacean thing
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Well he wont have much luck in finding a live one if he's looking for them in a market.
Poor little crustacean.

--edit--

Wow! It's not just the app, the desktop site double posts too.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Certify software? Could you explain that in more depth please? Sounds interesting.
> And, I'm OK thanks. Just assembled this walker for my baby sister.
> View attachment 1950860
> View attachment 1950859
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



When you said walker, all I could picture is this.





I need a vacation.






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Really good.... Its been cold and they always wanna go for a walk but we cant till it warms up.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Walk? Are your cats leash trained? Ours are, and I thought we were the weird ones.






deathnotice01 said:


> Looking for females to fertilize their eggs, its a crustacean thing
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Aren't we all, though?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Walk? Are your cats leash trained? Ours are, and I thought we were the weird ones.
> 
> 
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Cairo my yellow cat is leash trained. Jack my black and white cat he will just walk along side of me. Both of us have weird cats I think though cause most cats are to stubborn to learn to take a walk or get leash trained 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Aren't we all, though?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Crustaceans? Definitely.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 10, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Crustaceans? Definitely.

Click to collapse



So you're looking for crustaceans yourself? :sly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Granada Mall?  You mean the one on the way to Batha, in Haara? Near Shola market?
> If not, Where is it and what is with it?

Click to collapse



I don't think it's near there. It's like near Al Hamra.







Deadly said:


> I see you found "THE" thread
> in general section.. but I don't get it why pup is posting like he is one too..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What thread?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## veeman (May 10, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Crustaceans? Definitely.

Click to collapse



Crust Asians? As opposed to Mantle Asians or Core Asians?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I don't think it's near there. It's like near Al Hamra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THE one u always post in. Booty rockin everywhere

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Ichigo (May 10, 2013)

The Office series finale next Thursday. I can't believe it's going to be over. :crybaby2:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

Hi people and crustaceans


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING, FRAT HOUSE!!!


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> goooooooooooooooooooood morning, frat house!!!

Click to collapse



Goooooooooooooooooooood morning, Vietnam!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Good morning everyone

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 11, 2013)

NEW TOY!!!  Time to spam the pictures in a few places.

My audio rig, complete for now:
Rockbox'ed Sansa Clip Zip 4gb with  32gb micro sd.
Fiio E11 Amp
Shure SE215 earphones (with the mic cable so I can quickly plug them into my phone for hands free calling.










Size comparison with Galaxy SII T989





Neat little package in my armband, complete with tucking excess headphone cable in so it doesn't snag.





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi people and crustaceans
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Unleashing the frustrations on the crustaceans?


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Unleashing the frustrations on the crustaceans?

Click to collapse



Yo! I need to ask you a question?


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo! I need to ask you a question?

Click to collapse



That in itself is a question. Your task is now complete.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That in itself is a question. Your task is now complete.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol 
+1

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

@veeman - Do you when lift bore?


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 11, 2013)

I'm sure that makes sense to you guys, but it reads like a failed "Do you even lift, bro?"

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @veeman - Do you when lift bore?

Click to collapse



LMFAO!!!!! HAHAHahahaha...bore? Wtf was that!


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @veeman - Do you when lift bore?

Click to collapse



No, I don't lift bore. That's kind of weird.
http://goo.gl/fxgPi


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

Troops. All of ya's!

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

^^^ I mean trolls.


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Troops. All of ya's!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------
> 
> ^^^ I mean trolls.

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> LMFAO!!!!! HAHAHahahaha...bore? Wtf was that!

Click to collapse



That thread was funny lol.. read his rules to use "his"
work..yet didn't think of asking the original guy who made it.. thought of "surprising" him.. yaright.Jpg.. and real devs know the value of thanks button.. they don't even give a damn about any button. 
And he said he is one of them 



Ichigo said:


> Troops. All of ya's!

Click to collapse



______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> That thread was funny lol.. read his rules to use "his"
> work..yet didn't think of asking the original guy who made it.. thought of "surprising" him.. yaright.Jpg.. and real devs know the value of thanks button.. they don't even give a damn about any button.
> And he said he is one of them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What aew touvtlkimg abuut?
Edit version: What are you talking about?


----------



## Deadly (May 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What aew touvtlkimg abuut?
> Edit version: What are you talking about?

Click to collapse



Check roofies last post history.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> That thread was funny lol.. read his rules to use "his"
> work..yet didn't think of asking the original guy who made it.. thought of "surprising" him.. yaright.Jpg.. and real devs know the value of thanks button.. they don't even give a damn about any button.
> And he said he is one of them

Click to collapse



I hate noob devs and thank whores more than 'I haz a broken phone. Rootz! Where are you?' noobs.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I hate noob devs and thank whores more than 'i haz a broken phone, Rootz! Where are you?' noobs.

Click to collapse



My bad...  It won't happen again...


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Check roofies last post history..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



I voted no!  thanks whores get no thanks from me, EVER! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What aew touvtlkimg abuut?
> Edit version: What are you talking about?

Click to collapse



Hear. gvoat. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249874


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hear. gvoat. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249874

Click to collapse



Lol. Saw it. Hate it.


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> My bad...  It won't happen again...

Click to collapse



Oh stahp it you. You're neither, you are a goat.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

That thread was on FIRE !!!      

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh stahp it you. You're neither, you are a goat.

Click to collapse



No donkey?


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh stahp it you. You're neither, you are a goat.

Click to collapse



*donkey


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> No donkey?

Click to collapse



Oh sheet! I blame my brain fart, yes you're a donkey.

You seem to be pretty happy here.


----------



## Deadly (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I hate noob devs and thank whores more than 'I haz a broken phone. Rootz! Where are you?' noobs.

Click to collapse



Dont we all? 
@ flash..  I would too. If I were on browser.. 



darkshadow246 said:


> That thread was on FIRE !!!
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and now its extinguished.. 




Ichigo said:


> *donkey

Click to collapse



@ quasi. There you have it.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Which genre of music do you guys like the most

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Which genre of music do you guys like the most
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heavy Metal ftw :3

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 11, 2013)

Genres of music is like favorite cuisine or coital position: if you limit yourself to one or two, you're missing out on a lot.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Heavy Metal ftw :3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Agreed!!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

This should be a TOT guise.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1297856


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Heavy Metal ftw :3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



+1
Which bands do you like the most

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Which bands do you like the most 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> +1
> Which bands do you like the most
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Metallica, A7X, SOAD, BFMV, Linkin Park (I know they're nu metal, but F the police ), Deep Purple, Disturbed, Story of the Year, Celldweller...just to name a few  then there's also electro and 2 step for me  so no, I'm not limited to just 1 genre 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Metallica, A7X, SOAD, BFMV, Linkin Park (I know they're nu metal, but F the police ), Deep Purple, Disturbed, Story of the Year, Celldweller...just to name a few  then there's also electro and 2 step for me  so no, I'm not limited to just 1 genre
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've heard these of those. 1,2, and 5.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 11, 2013)

I should add I listen to a lot of edm, classic/60's rock, alternative, some old school rap/hip-hop, sometimes 40's big band, etc.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Metallica, A7X, SOAD, BFMV, Linkin Park (I know they're nu metal, but F the police ), Deep Purple, Disturbed, Story of the Year, Celldweller...just to name a few  then there's also electro and 2 step for me  so no, I'm not limited to just 1 genre
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



No iron maiden? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've heard these of those. 1,2, and 5.

Click to collapse



Metallica, A7X and LP ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> +1
> Which bands do you like the most
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Amon Amarth, Obscura, Pantera, Morbid Angel, Dying Fetus (newer album), Opera Diabolicus, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Jeff Loomis's solo work, Angel Vivaldi, The Black Dahlia Murder, Beyond Creation, Dimmu Borgir, Cannibal Corpse, Six Feet Under, Job For A Cowboy, Hate Eternal, Pyrithia (recently found)...

And that's just naming a select few 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No iron maiden?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Soooon.... 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Amon Amarth, Obscura, Pantera, Morbid Angel, Dying Fetus (newer album), Opera Diabolicus, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Jeff Loomis's solo work, Angel Vivaldi, The Black Dahlia Murder, Beyond Creation, Dimmu Borgir, Cannibal Corpse, Six Feet Under, Job For A Cowboy, Hate Eternal, Pyrithia (recently found)...
> 
> And that's just naming a select few
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I actually have heard of some of them  but I have to give props to my dad for introducing me to Metallica and DP  the old timers really  had a way with music back then and I'm not ashamed to say I like it too 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Amon Amarth, Obscura, Pantera, Morbid Angel, Dying Fetus (newer album), Opera Diabolicus, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Jeff Loomis's solo work, Angel Vivaldi, The Black Dahlia Murder, Beyond Creation, Dimmu Borgir, Cannibal Corpse, Six Feet Under, Job For A Cowboy, Hate Eternal, Pyrithia (recently found)...
> 
> And that's just naming a select few
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oooooh that's heavy. :thumbup:


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

I love maiden, Judas priest, pantera, A7X,slayer is ok but I'm not so much of a Metallica fan

Edit:forgot about system of a down

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 11, 2013)

I forgot one of my most important influences ...

BLOTTED SCIENCE *\m/*

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

I also love rock bands like Ac/Dc , Aerosmith, Art of Dying, 30 seconds to Mars, Bon Jovi etc 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I also love rock bands like Ac/Dc , Aerosmith, Art of Dying, 30 seconds to Mars, Bon Jovi etc
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Breaking Benjamin, 3 Days Grace, 3 Doors Down, Limp Bizkit, Aerosmith, Bon Jovi, Fear and Loathing in LA for me 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> +1
> Which bands do you like the most
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



One direction and Justin Bieber


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> One direction and Justin Bieber

Click to collapse



Veeman, please. Everyone knows you're a K-Pop fan.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Breaking Benjamin, 3 Days Grace, 3 Doors Down, Limp Bizkit, Aerosmith, Bon Jovi, Fear and Loathing in LA for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I like everything in that too except limp bizkit and I've not heard of the last one

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Veeman, please. Everyone knows you're a K-Pop fan.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me no like K-Pop

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Me no like K-Pop
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're not a member here:sly:

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're not a member here:sly:
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're not a member here:sly:
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't have to be a member to post. 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> So?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're not becoming a member too? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're not becoming a member too?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the near future, perhaps.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're not a member here:sly:
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not either 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You are not either
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Fact :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Fact :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



But I'm becoming one

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> But I'm becoming one
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Says you 

Actually you are same as him.. your pledge isn't started yet.. first week approval time.. if approved.. then pledge period 2 weeks... 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Says you
> 
> Actually you are same as him.. your pledge isn't started yet.. first week approval time.. if approved.. then pledge period 2 weeks...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok 

Can my pledge period be next year then
Like April or March end

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

Just flashed cm10.1 nightly, 
Lookin awesome


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## boborone (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Just flashed cm10.1 nightly,
> Lookin awesome
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



On what? Thinking of flashing it to my N4. Haven't used cm since a couple of versions back on my slow as hell nook.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

boborone said:


> On what? Thinking of flashing it to my N4. Haven't used cm since a couple of versions back on my slow as hell nook.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



on the international Galaxy S4 LTE,


smooth as hell, and the samsung bugs are gone,
problem is all those gimicky and show-off gestures are not yet incorporated to the features


----------



## boborone (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> on the international Galaxy S4 LTE,
> 
> 
> smooth as hell, and the samsung bugs are gone,
> problem is all those gimicky and show-off gestures are not yet incorporated to the features

Click to collapse



Huh. That's cool.

/off to YouTube to check out cm

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Amon Amarth, Obscura, Pantera, Morbid Angel, Dying Fetus (newer album), Opera Diabolicus, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Jeff Loomis's solo work, Angel Vivaldi, The Black Dahlia Murder, Beyond Creation, Dimmu Borgir, Cannibal Corpse, Six Feet Under, Job For A Cowboy, Hate Eternal, Pyrithia (recently found)...
> 
> And that's just naming a select few
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dimmu ftw! love progenies and gateways. you listen to satyricon or emperor?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> dimmu ftw! love progenies and gateways. you listen to satyricon or emperor?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



You know I do 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You know I do
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



never thought anyone here would share my musical preference. :beer::beer::beer:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## boborone (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> never thought anyone here would share my musical preference. :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



It's weird, but but Progenies of the Great Apocalypse is one my go to chill albums. But at the same time it is some hard heavy hitting metal. One of my favorite albums of all time.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> never thought anyone here would share my musical preference. :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



:beer::beer:







boborone said:


> It's weird, but but Progenies of the Great Apocalypse is one my go to chill albums. But at the same time it is some hard heavy hitting metal. One of my favorite albums of all time.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



:beer::beer:


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> But I'm becoming one sir
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

boborone said:


> It's weird, but but Progenies of the Great Apocalypse is one my go to chill albums. But at the same time it is some hard heavy hitting metal. One of my favorite albums of all time.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



i listen to it to help me sleep sometimes, too. lol. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ftfy
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I saw a huge cat in the pet store sir 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> NEW TOY!!!  Time to spam the pictures in a few places.
> 
> My audio rig, complete for now:
> Rockbox'ed Sansa Clip Zip 4gb with  32gb micro sd.
> ...

Click to collapse



On a scale of 1 to 10 how eargasmic is it?


----------



## shree_tejas (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 how eargasmic is it?

Click to collapse



10 surely! 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (May 11, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41287609&postcount=1342

Im ready to fight to the death....


----------



## jugg1es (May 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41287609&postcount=1342
> 
> Im ready to fight to the death....

Click to collapse



I've been watching since you posted 

_     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

He's gone... .... permanently they say.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41287609&postcount=1342
> 
> Im ready to fight to the death....

Click to collapse



best wishes bro,

i dunno what happend but i see you are fighting till the end for your right,

and i saw the ending,

that took balls dude, that took balls of steel


----------



## shree_tejas (May 11, 2013)

Edited :thumbdown:


Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 11, 2013)

Hi Guys!  TeeJay!! stfu and study

How to add a link behind word I mean I have seen HERE in different colour and that a link! How to do that?


----------



## shree_tejas (May 11, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hi Guys!  TeeJay!! stfu and study
> 
> How to add a link behind word I mean I have seen HERE in different colour and that a link! How to do that?

Click to collapse



Use this code

[Link start] your link here [colour=red] HERE[/colour] [link end]

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> best wishes bro,
> 
> i dunno what happend but i see you are fighting till the end for your right,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He seemed to have decided to end it... And go down in style.

Well, there's still G+. And other was of communication. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> He seemed to have decided to end it... And go down in style.
> 
> Well, there's still G+. And other was of communication.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



fanciest and probably coolest thing i ever saw in xda for a while that's what i say


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> fanciest and probably coolest thing i ever saw in xda for a while that's what i say

Click to collapse



Ya same here. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> fanciest and probably coolest thing i ever saw in xda for a while that's what i say

Click to collapse



well, he was never lacking in the balls department.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> well, he was never lacking in the balls department.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



got that right,
even before chuck norris was cool, he had them way back


----------



## shree_tejas (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> well, he was never lacking in the balls department.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



More than 2?? 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> got that right,
> even before chuck norris was cool, he had them way back

Click to collapse



That's true...
He's said what most of us have felt... And compromised about...

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> got that right,
> even before chuck norris was cool, he had them way back

Click to collapse



lol. chuck norris always pops up when people are talking bout them rounded things. 







TeeJay!! said:


> More than 2??
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



i was thinking more on what they're made of. 
but hey we can never have too many of em, can we. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 11, 2013)

WP Help thread by ME,please check it out!


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41287609&postcount=1342
> 
> Im ready to fight to the death....

Click to collapse



Honestly, if I was a mod, I would've banned you too. Taking your anger out on a mod that had nothing to do with your previous ban(s) in a public thread is not correct.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Honestly, if I was a mod, I would've banned you too. Taking your anger out on a mod that had nothing to do with your previous ban(s) in a public thread is not correct.

Click to collapse



You're actually serious and are making sense ...is Armageddon upon us 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> well, he was never lacking in the balls department.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Giving attitude on a public forum ≠ having balls


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Giving attitude on a public forum ≠ having balls

Click to collapse



Strike 2.. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You're actually serious and are making sense ...is Armageddon upon us
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe... 

I can haz cents?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Giving attitude on a public forum ≠ having balls

Click to collapse



Seeman.... Your gtalk?

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Maybe...
> 
> I can haz cents?

Click to collapse



...yep, whatever newfound respect for you just went down the drain with that last line  lol

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Seeman.... Your gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



[email protected]


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> [email protected]

Click to collapse



It redirected me to a brazzers site .____. ...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Giving attitude on a public forum ≠ having balls

Click to collapse



nah. i was talking more about how he's always been unafraid to speak his mind. though i do agree about your post before this.







veeman said:


> Maybe...
> 
> I can haz cents?

Click to collapse



y u no wants internetz?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## undercover (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Hello spam! 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Giving attitude on a public forum ≠ having balls

Click to collapse



Agree. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> It redirected me to a brazzers site .____. ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



wtf.

veeman is actually serious amd sensible now, and you're cracking jokes.

xda is changing. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> It redirected me to a brazzers site .____. ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Introducing SmartLink technology. It knows what you like and takes you where you actually want to go no matter what link you click.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> wtf.
> 
> veeman is actually serious amd sensible now, and you're cracking jokes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You want me to go back to being serious ? 







Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Introducing SmartLink technology. It knows what you like and takes you where you actually want to go no matter what link you click.

Click to collapse



No, introducing Apple Browser, from the creators of Apple Maps. The rest of this is self explanatory 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

This is one way of doing it.


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...yep, whatever newfound respect for you just went down the drain with that last line  lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



 I are Sirius cat.

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Hello spam!
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hola stinky.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> This is one way of doing it.

Click to collapse



Murica !

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> nah. i was talking more about how he's always been unafraid to speak his mind. though i do agree about your post before this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can takes internetz too?


----------



## undercover (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> I are Sirius cat.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tits or stfu and gtfo 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tits or stfu and gtfo
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Stinky is mad 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tits or stfu and gtfo
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



(.)(.)


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> (.)(.)

Click to collapse



low quality crap.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> low quality crap.

Click to collapse



take it or leave it,
those HD versions are fake cosmetics anyways


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> take it or leave it,
> those HD versions are fake cosmetics anyways

Click to collapse



i'm leaving it :angel:, i'll post some better ones later


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I saw a huge cat in the pet store sir
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like big kittehs 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I like big kittehs
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I like big tittehs 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I like big tittehs
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



lmao. haven't you had enough share of interns yet? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I like big kittehs
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Orly?


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. haven't you had enough share of interns yet?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Dafuq is your avatar mate?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. haven't you had enough share of interns yet?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Too much stinky vaj,
Not nearly enough tittehs. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. haven't you had enough share of interns yet?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Why did you change your avatar to a red frog on a tanning bed ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Too much stinky vaj,
> Not nearly enough tittehs.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



i find that disturbing,
if you can hold your breath for aprox 5 mins i see no problem


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Why did you change your avatar to a red frog on a tanning bed ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



You mean his face? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dafuq is your avatar mate?

Click to collapse



a snake with a sphere thingy.  got tired of my old one. i'll use this til i get a better replacement.







Sleepy! said:


> Too much stinky vaj,
> Not nearly enough tittehs.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse




lmao. well, 16+ hour shifts aren't going to keep them vaj's fresh. 






RohinZaraki said:


> Why did you change your avatar to a red frog on a tanning bed ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



it is not a frog. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You mean his face?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Burnt....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. haven't you had enough share of interns yet?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



dude what that avatar?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> a snake with a sphere thingy.  got tired of my old one. i'll use this til i get a better replacement.
> 
> lmao. well, 16+ hour shifts aren't going to keep them vaj's fresh.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The labour ward smells of stale fish 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

i hate you all. -__-

i'm gonna change it.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

Found it.










It's creepy.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> The labour ward smells of stale fish
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



WTF,
my nose is involuntarily replicating the smell,
i can almost feel the need to puke.




cascabel said:


> i hate you all. -__-
> 
> i'm gonna change it.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



try this (.)(.) as the avatar


----------



## jugg1es (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i hate you all. -__-
> 
> i'm gonna change it.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Do it now before it gives me a headache 

_     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> The labour ward smells of stale fish
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



lol. well, that sucks. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> WTF,
> my nose is involuntarily replicating the smell,
> i can almost feel the need to puke.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



stop forcing your mammaries on me.







jugg1es said:


> Do it now before it gives me a headache
> 
> _     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _

Click to collapse



ohai juggles. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i hate you all. -__-
> 
> i'm gonna change it.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



You do realise here in Malaysia that blank.jpg has to do with  opposing our governments fraud, right ?  nice to know you're supporting our cause. I'll sign you up right away !

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You do realise here in Malaysia that blank.jpg has to do with  opposing our governments fraud, right ?  nice to know you're supporting our cause. I'll sign you up right away !
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



i didn't know that. i just turned the lights out and took a pic of myself. 

well, i'm against my country's government and its/their corruption. so what the hell... sign me up.  alan would understand i guess. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i didn't know that. i just turned the lights out and took a pic of me.
> 
> well, i'm against my country's government amd their corruption. so what the hell... sign me up.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Our country's government won elections because of a mysterious "blackout" during the  polling results in some of the polling stations during the ballot counting, hence the black pictures as our profile pictures 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Our country's government won elections because of a mysterious "blackout" during the  polling results in some of the polling stations during the ballot counting, hence the black pictures as our profile pictures
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



where's that danm thanks button.. well, i can understand where you're coming from. my dad's going to vote on monday, not bad considering he's been dead since i was 7. :banghead:

enough about politics. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> where's that danm thanks button.. well, i can understand where you're coming from. my dad's going to vote on monday, not bad considering he's been dead since i was 7. :banghead:
> 
> enough about politics.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



will you vote on monday?
i want to troll the machine by filling up all the shades and drawing a picture of a poorly drawn potato


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> will you vote on monday?
> i want to troll the machine by filling up all the shades and drawing a picture of a poorly drawn potato

Click to collapse



i don't think so. but your idea sounds good. i might vote for myself and my trusty tomato.

edit: you has gtalk? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

Did someone ask for tittehs and kittehs?


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Did someone ask for tittehs and kittehs?

Click to collapse



too much kittehs, not enough tittehs...

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> too much kittehs, not enough tittehs...
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Lawl!


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lawl!

Click to collapse








Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Ok, last one for now. 
One happy cat.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> THE one u always post in. Booty rockin everywhere
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Oh.. That thread..

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, last one for now.
> One happy cat.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
(this is what happens when you havem't had a gf in a year )

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, last one for now.
> One happy cat.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Prawesome (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. haven't you had enough share of interns yet?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



You watched a grown woman getting....  Should I say the rest? And your gyne dept still smells like rotten fish, don't they?


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You watched a grown man getting....  Should I say the rest? And your gyne dept still smells like rotten fish, don't they?

Click to collapse



no offense bro, but i don't get it. 
call me stupid. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> no offense bro, but i don't get it.
> call me stupid.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Stupid!


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Stupid!

Click to collapse



did you understand what he said? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Prawesome (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> no offense bro, but i don't get it.
> call me stupid.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Edited my post.. I think it will be a bit too vulgar, hence not posting it completely


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Edited my post.. I think it will be a bit too vulgar, hence not posting it completely

Click to collapse



now i get it. lmao.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> did you understand what he said?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Lol, i still don't get it. He's prolly referring to a pre-roofrider frat thread discussion?

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------

Seems i'm back to my thread killing ways. 

Anyway imma watch a movie now, so ciao!


----------



## shree_tejas (May 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, i still don't get it. He's prolly referring to a pre-roofrider frat thread discussion?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me sir,

*throws some powder and chants some crap* 

There... alive again  
( limited period offer though 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 11, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Let me sir,
> 
> *throws some powder and chants some crap*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No custom avatars during pledge period




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## roofrider (May 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No custom avatars during pledge period
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



He's on a period? :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (May 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No custom avatars during pledge period
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's my new avatars queefy? 

_     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 11, 2013)

I posted a link guys could you please check it out?
Click here to see my latest thread


Plus my watch peroid over yet?


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41287609&postcount=1342
> 
> Im ready to fight to the death....

Click to collapse



I agree with you. There are many power hungry mods. Unfortunately, you argued with someone who had nothing to do with it. But, you should'nt have been banned. At least, not permanently. I don't think it's against the rules to argue with a mod, is it? And even if it is,  I don't see why arguing results in a perma ban. *Power hungry mods*


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I posted a link guys could you please check it out?
> Click here to see my latest thread
> 
> 
> Plus my watch peroid over yet?

Click to collapse



is it the one about WP? tbh, i know zero about wp (never having owned a device with it), which is why i didn't comment on it. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What's my new avatars queefy?
> 
> _     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _

Click to collapse



RIP English 
Shame. You're British and yet, this is your condition




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> RIP English
> Shame. You're British and yet, this is your condition
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo! I watched Supernatural. I can't wait for the season finale. They're gonna cleanse Crowley!


----------



## jugg1es (May 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> RIP English
> Shame. You're British and yet, this is your condition
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've said it before and i shall say it again 

Does this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 look like a face of concern over my total grasp of the English language yet my unending laziness to use it correctly 

_     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _


----------



## cascabel (May 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I've said it before and i shall say it again
> 
> Does this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but...but..we looked up to you..

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> is it the one about WP? tbh, i know zero about wp (never having owned a device with it), which is why i didn't comment on it.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



yes about WP  still you can Praise me a bit


----------



## jugg1es (May 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> but...but..we looked up to you..
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Well that's ok, because i still look down on you 

_     “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers  _


----------



## shree_tejas (May 11, 2013)

Got a 41 rank in a nationwide exam for a journalism college and 21 rank in BBM and its a premier institute! 

And QF.. I thought it could be anything connected to muffins... anyways.. ill change it back to the old one  

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Deadly (May 11, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No custom avatars during pledge period
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



His pledge period isn't going on.. he can have whatever he want.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

Dafuq is @Apex?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Dafuq is @Apex?

Click to collapse



Mars 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Dafuq is @Apex?

Click to collapse



He's the OP of the thread, silly! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> His pledge period isn't going on.. he can have whatever he want..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Oh. You 're avatars us batdroid?


----------



## Deadly (May 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He's the OP of the thread, silly!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



View attachment 1954428
@ teejay.. Congrats.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He's the OP of the thread, silly!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



STFU and gimme a calzone.
And make it fast. :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> STFU and gimme a calzone.
> And make it fast. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



My username is "Android Pizza", not "Android Calzone"! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> View attachment 1954428
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Hey, he asked! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> STFU and gimme a calzone.
> And make it fast. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Good evening, my good sir.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> View attachment 1954428
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Hey, he asked! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Honestly, if I was a mod, I would've banned you too. Taking your anger out on a mod that had nothing to do with your previous ban(s) in a public thread is not correct.

Click to collapse



And that's what is wrong with the mods, he broke no rules that warranted him being banned..  if that deserved it then more than half the mods deserve to be banned 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 11, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> And that's what is wrong with the mods, he broke no rules that warranted him being banned..  if that deserved it then more than half the mods deserve to be banned
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I agree.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 11, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> And that's what is wrong with the mods, he broke no rules that warranted him being banned..  if that deserved it then more than half the mods deserve to be banned
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think it was the "FU" that he said that broke the rules and was probably what warranted the ban in the Mods eyes

"When I was a young man, I had liberty, but I did not see it. I had time, but I did not know it. And I had love, but I did not feel it. Many decades would pass before I understood the meaning of all three. And now, the twilight of my life, this understanding has passed into contentment.  Love, liberty, and time: once so disposable, are the fuels that drive me forward"


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I agree.

Click to collapse



Of course you do, it's because I'm right! :silly:  really though more than half the mods abuse their powers on a regular basis, they regularly ridicule other members and some even curse in open forum, I'd say some house cleaning is in order.  If I was a mod I would seriously ban other mods for breaking the very same rules that they ban other members for.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good evening, my good sir.

Click to collapse



Good morning, my lady. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> My username is "Android Pizza", not "Android Calzone"!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Hey, he asked!
> ...

Click to collapse



A calzone is a type of pizza...

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> My username is "Android Pizza", not "Android Calzone"!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Hey, he asked!
> ...

Click to collapse



A calzone is a type of pizza...

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Of course you do, it's because I'm right! :silly:  really though more than half the mods abuse their powers on a regular basis, they regularly ridicule other members and some even curse in open forum, I'd say some house cleaning is in order.  If I was a mod I would seriously ban other mods for breaking the very same rules that they ban other members for.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're right. 
The punishment far far exceeded the crime.

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 11, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Of course you do, it's because I'm right! :silly:  really though more than half the mods abuse their powers on a regular basis, they regularly ridicule other members and some even curse in open forum, I'd say some house cleaning is in order.  If I was a mod I would seriously ban other mods for breaking the very same rules that they ban other members for.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're right. I would've just given Quasi an infraction or a note on his account. I have a note only visible by mods on my account.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Good morning, my lady.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Calzone is pizza from bizarro world, all opposite and flipped inside out.  Delicious, though.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Calzone is pizza from bizarro world, all opposite and flipped inside out.  Delicious, though.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Jeremy!!!!!!
It's Mister. Turn Head and Cough!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Sleepy! (May 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Calzone is pizza from bizarro world, all opposite and flipped inside out.  Delicious, though.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yes it is... Now if only @Android Pizza hurried up and served me mine... :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yes it is... Now if only @Android Pizza hurried up and served me mine... :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



Uh, here you go! Fresh from the whatever! *tosses calzone*

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh, here you go! Fresh from the whatever! *tosses calzone*
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Toss me stone some o' dat

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Android Pizza (May 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Toss me stone some o' dat
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Okay pup! *tosses* If you're still hungry, you can have a steak too! 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Jeremy!!!!!!
> It's Mister. Turn Head and Cough!
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver

Click to collapse



Hey! I've only had to turn head and cough once in over ten years, and I'm still traumatized. The doctor was black. If the stereotypes are more true then I think, then my above average self feels embarrassingly below average. :what:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> And that's what is wrong with the mods, he broke no rules that warranted him being banned..  if that deserved it then more than half the mods deserve to be banned
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's not that I don't think he's a cool guy, but he needs an attitude makeover. (And yes, so do some of the mods)

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Of course you do, it's because I'm right! :silly:  really though more than half the mods abuse their powers on a regular basis, they regularly ridicule other members and some even curse in open forum, I'd say some house cleaning is in order.  If I was a mod I would seriously ban other mods for breaking the very same rules that they ban other members for.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've seen mods poke fun at each other and other members but I haven't seen any of them ridicule or curse. There are some pretty uptight guys but I've never seen one break a major rule. But maybe it's because I'm not that active on here anymore though.


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's not that I don't think he's a cool guy, but he needs an attitude makeover. (And yes, so do some of the mods)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trust me. It happens a lot. Very often.


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

Stupid double post.


----------



## M_T_M (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> And that's what is wrong with the mods, he broke no rules that warranted him being banned..  if that deserved it then more than half the mods deserve to be banned
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In order to make a clear judgement...one must know all the deatils 
#thatisall

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> In order to make a clear judgement...one must know all the deatils
> #thatisall
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Correct you are oh wise one,...   @veeman, trust me there are plenty of times it has happened...  the whole ordeal with Chad Goodman is a prime example, one mod called him "insert explicit words here" and 4 other mods and an admin thanked the post..  me and several others reported said post but it took 4 days before Mike finally removed the post...  biased to say the least...  if it is one of their own or it fits into their bigger agenda (if you know the Chad Goodman situation you'll know what I'm talking about) there is no repercussions...  to me, that is complete crap, mods should be held to the same standards, if not higher standard than everyone else, but that isn't the case...  most mods are biased and get away with it... period

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> In order to make a clear judgement...one must know all the deatils
> #thatisall
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Which most mods probably hardly know.
But, of course, that's just a blind statement of mine.


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Correct you are oh wise one,...   @veeman, trust me there are plenty of times it has happened...  the whole ordeal with Chad Goodman is a prime example, one mod called him "insert explicit words here" and 4 other mods and an admin thanked the post..  me and several others reported said post but it took 4 days before Mike finally removed the post...  biased to say the least...  if it is one of their own or it fits into their bigger agenda (if you know the Chad Goodman situation you'll know what I'm talking about) there is no repercussions...  to me, that is complete crap, mods should be held to the same standards, if not higher standard than everyone else, but that isn't the case...  most mods are biased and get away with it... period
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There are mods that deal with that. If you see a problem, pm a member of the mod committee. Also keeping yourself in line makes your case more believable. It's like a violent offender with a huge arrest record complaining of police brutality. Makes your case easier to believe and handle if your end is clean. 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

boborone said:


> There are mods that deal with that. If you see a problem, pm a member of the mod committee. Also keeping yourself in line makes your case more believable. It's like a violent offender with a huge arrest record complaining of police brutality. Makes your case easier to believe and handle if your end is clean.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Where is me thanks button? The one that counts +10?
Btw, thank you for the compliment. Putting me on the same scale as Zel is one. 
_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> In order to make a clear judgement...one must know all the deatils
> #thatisall
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



S3 autocorrection sucks. #thatisall 


_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Where is me thanks button? The one that counts +10?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Haha it's true. 

On another note. Is your N4 the rumored female model not in mass release? I'm wondering how it's a sammich maker.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

boborone said:


> Haha it's true.
> 
> On another note. Is your N4 the rumored female model not in mass release? I'm wondering how it's a sammich maker.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Tshhhhhh. It's a alpha Model atm. 

_Sent from my automatic tampax changer. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tshhhhhh. It's a alpha Model atm.
> 
> _Sent from my automatic tampax changer. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Now that's just wrong. How do you get the power to 4, 4.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

Testing

N⁴

Haha just copied yours. Now I'm gonna use it in my sig

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

Testing

N⁴

Haha just copied yours. Now I'm gonna use it in my sig

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

Got it

N⁴

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

Testing

N⁴

Haha just copied yours. Now I'm gonna use it in my sig

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

Dam tapatalk

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

Got it

N⁴

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

Testing

N⁴

Haha just copied yours. Now I'm gonna use it in my sig

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

boborone said:


> There are mods that deal with that. If you see a problem, pm a member of the mod committee. Also keeping yourself in line makes your case more believable. It's like a violent offender with a huge arrest record complaining of police brutality. Makes your case easier to believe and handle if your end is clean.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



They didn't deal with anything, which is why all those mods are still mods...  they deleted the post yes, but it took 4 DAYS...  I keep myself inline, never had an infraction, but most mods really don't deserve the "power"that they have and abuse

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

Got it

N⁴

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

And on the other hand, some are awesome genuinely pleasurable and helpful people...  everything can't be prefect I guess :beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

boborone said:


> Got it
> 
> N⁴
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Stripper. Otherwise it becomes a tool for your job, putting stripes on. Meh. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

veeman said:
			
		

> Quasi getting banned kinda reminds me of this video. Sure, some people might disagree with what happened but in the end the only he achieved was getting "tasered' (perma-banned) by being rude in public even though he got plenty of warnings.

Click to collapse



Well, if he didn't do anything against the law, the police had no right. In fact, the police would be breaking the law if they had no reason to arrest. If I didn't do anything against the law, and police did that to me, I'd probably punch them, just as if some random people did that to me. Just because one has the power to do something, doesn't give them the power to enforce it outside their specific guidelines. Police these days arrest people for stuff that's not illegal with no right. Similarly, the mods don't have the right to ban people if they are not breaking the rules. They, like police, can get power hungry and do stuff outside their powers.


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well, if he didn't do anything against the law, the police had no right. In fact, the police would be breaking the law if they had no reason to arrest. If I didn't do anything against the law, and police did that to me, I'd probably punch them, just as if some random people did that to me. Just because one has the power to do something, doesn't give them the power to enforce it outside their specific guidelines. Police these days arrest people for stuff that's not illegal with no right. Similarly, the mods don't have the right to ban people if they are not breaking the rules. They, like police, can get power hungry and do stuff outside their powers.

Click to collapse



Except, they both were breaking rules.. one was being a rude ahole in real life and the other was being a rude ahole online.


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well, if he didn't do anything against the law, the police had no right. In fact, the police would be breaking the law if they had no reason to arrest. If I didn't do anything against the law, and police did that to me, I'd probably punch them, just as if some random people did that to me. Just because one has the power to do something, doesn't give them the power to enforce it outside their specific guidelines. Police these days arrest people for stuff that's not illegal with no right. Similarly, the mods don't have the right to ban people if they are not breaking the rules. They, like police, can get power hungry and do stuff outside their powers.

Click to collapse



Dafuq. What police and law have to do with it? He stepped over the line. With a mod that wasn't keen on being gentle. That's all. He had all the right reasons to do what he did. Quasi, as much of a nice guy as he is, he pushed it and pushed it and pushed it. Until he come across a no BS guy. 
I'm a parent. I know what kids are like. They'll keep push it until they are punished. And if punishment doesn't work, they have to have things taken of them. For good. Quasi in that instance was just like a kid. Not mentally, bit behaviourally. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well, if he didn't do anything against the law, the police had no right. In fact, the police would be breaking the law if they had no reason to arrest. If I didn't do anything against the law, and police did that to me, I'd probably punch them, just as if some random people did that to me. Just because one has the power to do something, doesn't give them the power to enforce it outside their specific guidelines. Police these days arrest people for stuff that's not illegal with no right. Similarly, the mods don't have the right to ban people if they are not breaking the rules. They, like police, can get power hungry and do stuff outside their powers.

Click to collapse



He did, he was asked to leave and was confrontational, that's all the right they need (talking about the police) is it right, no, but that's how it goes...  this is one of the main problems I have with "authority" at one point they will abuse it, it's human nature

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

And I do agree that what quasi did/said is completely wrong and warranted a ban, but not a permanent one, that's a little overboard, but that's just my opinion

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> He did, he was asked to leave and was confrontational, that's all the right they need (talking about the police) is it right, no, but that's how it goes...  this is one of the main problems I have with "authority" at one point they will abuse it, it's human nature
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK. Like I said, if he was breaking the law, it's fine. But, there are  instances where  police will arrest people without good reason. Many police will abuse their power, and get away with it because the are police.


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> He did, he was asked to leave and was confrontational, that's all the right they need (talking about the police) is it right, no, but that's how it goes...  this is one of the main problems I have with "authority" at one point they will abuse it, it's human nature
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FS did not abuse his authority. 


Look, you get someone being a "difficult person" you check his profile and notes on it. You see he's been banned multiple times. You just think it's not worth the hassle and ban him for good. I understand exactly why FS did it. 
I like quasi, but it doesn't get in my way of seeing how this situation looks from the side. And yeah, he did go over the top in that thread. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## shree_tejas (May 12, 2013)

Ever heard of @The-Captain?? Best mod I ever came across  

And thank you @Deadly :beer: 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> FS did not abuse his authority.
> 
> 
> Look, you get someone being a "difficult person" you check his profile and notes on it. You see he's been banned multiple times. You just think it's not worth the hassle and ban him for good. I understand exactly why FS did it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Never said fs abused his authority, bud...  I said mods do on a regular basis but never said fs did in this case...  he's one of the few that is a straight up guy...  did he go overboard with a perma-ban, I think so, but he had every right to do what he did...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> FS did not abuse his authority.
> 
> 
> Look, you get someone being a "difficult person" you check his profile and notes on it. You see he's been banned multiple times. You just think it's not worth the hassle and ban him for good. I understand exactly why FS did it.
> ...

Click to collapse



But, you cannot jut ban someone simply because they've been banned before and don't feel like handling the situation. A police doesn't shoot a speeder because he doesn't feel like handling the guy.


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Never said fs abused his authority, bud...  I said mods do on a regular basis but never said fs did in this case...  he's one of the few that is a straight up guy...  did he go overboard with a perma-ban, I think so, but he had every right to do what he did...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Exactly. He did have every right to do so. And weirdly, in this case... Well, I think quasi wasn't learning anything from his "breaks". 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But, you cannot jut ban someone simply because they've been banned before and don't feel like handling the situation. A police doesn't shoot a speeder because he doesn't feel like handling the guy.

Click to collapse



But guess what happens when you keep speeding even after all the warnings and tickets... you get your license taken away.


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But, you cannot jut ban someone simply because they've been banned before and don't feel like handling the situation. A police doesn't shoot a speeder because he doesn't feel like handling the guy.

Click to collapse



In this case the ban was warranted, he flat out told him FU, you can't act like that in a public forum and expect there to be no consequences.  Quasi knew what he was doing, he knew that comment would get him an infraction at the very least...  in his case the ban was justified, I just don't know that a perma-ban should have been thrown out...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> In this case the ban was warranted, he flat out told him FU, you can't act like that in a public forum and expect there to be no consequences.  Quasi knew what he was doing, he knew that comment would get him an infraction at the very least...  in his case the ban was justified, I just don't know that a perma-ban should have been thrown out...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know the ban was justified. But the reason is not because he has a bad past and wasn't worth handling. It was as you said.


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But, you cannot jut ban someone simply because they've been banned before and don't feel like handling the situation. A police doesn't shoot a speeder because he doesn't feel like handling the guy.

Click to collapse



You miss the point. Mods don't "need" to "handle" the situation. It's helluva lot easier just to get rid of the "problem". Remember the famous post? "xda is not a democracy" 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 12, 2013)

Can't believe this is still being spoken about


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> You miss the point. Mods don't "need" to "handle" the situation. It's helluva lot easier just to get rid of the "problem". Remember the famous post? "xda is not a democracy"
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



And that's the problem with society, if people handled their problems instead of just casting them aside there would be much less "problems"

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Can't believe this is still being spoken about

Click to collapse



I guess it's me just being late to the party and feeling like voicing imho. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Can't believe this is still being spoken about

Click to collapse



Tbh, I just don't like the police. I've gotten over the Quasi thing a while ago.


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Tbh, I just don't like the police. I've gotten over the Quasi thing a while ago.

Click to collapse



What's wrong with police? I mean there is plenty wrong with police but you didn't specify. We, as a society, need police. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> What's wrong with police? I mean there is plenty wrong with police but you didn't specify. We, as a society, need police.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Let's just say I've seen too many police breaking the law too often.


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> What's wrong with police? I mean there is plenty wrong with police but you didn't specify. We, as a society, need police.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Everything comes to mind.... 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Everything comes to mind....
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. As I said, plenty. But still.... 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> I guess it's me just being late to the party and feeling like voicing imho.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Still though, I didn't think conversation would be so sparse that it would still be going on 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Still though, I didn't think conversation would be so sparse that it would still be going on
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium

Click to collapse



How's the One? 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> How's the One?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Pretty good apart from the crack on the corner of the screen :thumbdown:
Great phone though 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pretty good apart from the crack on the corner of the screen :thumbdown:
> Great phone though
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I played around with it and S4. Purely unbiased conclusion. Not worth upgrading from N4. It's still faster. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## shree_tejas (May 12, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37984827 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> I played around with it and S4. Purely unbiased conclusion. Not worth upgrading from N4. It's still faster.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



How is the S4? I haven't had chance to use one yet. I definitely won't be getting one though.

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> I played around with it and S4. Purely unbiased conclusion. Not worth upgrading from N4. It's still faster.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I agree... I'm now waiting on the MotoX and the nexus5

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> How is the S4? I haven't had chance to use one yet. I definitely won't be getting one though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium

Click to collapse



It's good. Miles better than S3. If anyone is due for an upgrade I'd go for it rather than One. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> I played around with it and S4. Purely unbiased conclusion. Not worth upgrading from N4. It's still faster.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



My girlfriend is finally upgrading from the wildfire.  I know I know..... I was going to buy her a G2, she misses keyboards. But I let play with my N4. She wanted a phone she could have cool cases for. Now she wants an N4. I have a convert!

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

boborone said:


> My girlfriend is finally upgrading from the wildfire.  I know I know..... I was going to buy her a G2, she misses keyboards. But I let play with my N4. She wanted a phone she could have cool cases for. Now she wants an N4. I have a convert!
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



N4 is the king when it comes to fluidity and no stutter. The only department it's beaten in by EVERY same tier phone is camera. It's ok, does the job, but every other flagship beats N4.

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> N4 is the king when it comes to fluidity and no stutter. The only department it's beaten in by EVERY same tier phone is camera. It's ok, does the job, but every other flagship beats N4.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Mine on aosp is the ultimate 

Hey guys

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Mine on aosp is the ultimate
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry, but no. You haven't used N4 for a few days, you'd know the difference. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> N4 is the king when it comes to fluidity and no stutter. The only department it's beaten in by EVERY same tier phone is camera. It's ok, does the job, but every other flagship beats N4.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Oh I forgot to tell her that. She likes taking pics. But she likes the ease of use and no bloat coming with it. No need for root for her. She is kinda techy. Just not phone wise. Hell she taught me how to put emulators on my phone and play final fantasy 6. For me, it's down to an S4 or N4 to buy for her.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sorry, but no. You haven't used N4 for a few days, you'd know the difference.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I have  I've gotten used to the one x that the N4 seemed....slow....even my N7, same processor as the one x feels faster than the N4

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

boborone said:


> Oh I forgot to tell her that. She likes taking pics. But she likes the ease of use and no bloat coming with it. No need for root for her. She is kinda techy. Just not phone wise. Hell she taught me how to put emulators on my phone and play final fantasy 6. For me, it's down to an S4 or N4 to buy for her.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Tough. You'd have to unlock just together root and kernel with UV to get the most of it. Which is easy and not intrusive. I'd tell you this. If money no object, and hen S4. Of updates are priority then N4. If value for money then N4. If camera is a main thing and money is not the main point then S4. That should pretty much cover it. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> It's good. Miles better than S3. If anyone is due for an upgrade I'd go for it rather than One.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



A few of my mates are actually stuck with the decision between One or S4, as a ton of people seem to be. They like the One after testing with mine a bit and in store aswell but they want to wait until they've also tested the S4 before they decide either way.
One is actually a lurker on XDA so even development can't really help sway their decision as both will have lots of development going on anyway.

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tough. You'd have to unlock just together root and kernel with UV to get the most of it. Which is easy and not intrusive. I'd tell you this. If money no object, and hen S4. Of updates are priority then N4. If value for money then N4. If camera is a main thing and money is not the main point then S4. That should pretty much cover it.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Well money is an object. Which is why I'm leaning more to N4. Ease of use and no proprietary software is an issue to her. I neglected to make the camera one. 

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I have  I've gotten used to the one x that the N4 seemed....slow....even my N7, same processor as the one x feels faster than the N4
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



wat

dafuq am i reading? How can the Nexus 4 (with a better processor and gpu) be slower than a Nexus 7 or One X?


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> wat
> 
> dafuq am i reading? How can the Nexus 4 (with a better processor and gpu) be slower than a Nexus 7 or One X?

Click to collapse



Those dang termites!


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> wat
> 
> dafuq am i reading? How can the Nexus 4 (with a better processor and gpu) be slower than a Nexus 7 or One X?

Click to collapse



Where's that dam thanks button? I was wanting to buy an N7 till I got the N4. Couldn't go to the same software with a slower experience.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I have  I've gotten used to the one x that the N4 seemed....slow....even my N7, same processor as the one x feels faster than the N4
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have an x+ n7 and n⁴ and the fact that u think the n⁴ is the slowest is hilarious to me.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> How is the S4? I haven't had chance to use one yet. I definitely won't be getting one though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium

Click to collapse



i haz the S4,
and well,

it's pretty decently beautiful and the screen is superb,
it's just that samsung fked this phone up from software side,

but i'm now on a CM10.1 and it feels so smooth and fluid now


fk touchwiz, fk samsung, never a samsung device again



boborone said:


> Oh I forgot to tell her that. She likes taking pics. But she likes the ease of use and no bloat coming with it. No need for root for her. She is kinda techy. Just not phone wise. Hell she taught me how to put emulators on my phone and play final fantasy 6. For me, it's down to an S4 or N4 to buy for her.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Cool,
my girl is obsessed with taking pictures of almost anything

S4 has a pretty wonderful camera but hate the low light condition shots it provides,


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> wat
> 
> dafuq am i reading? How can the Nexus 4 (with a better processor and gpu) be slower than a Nexus 7 or One X?

Click to collapse





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I have an x+ n7 and n⁴ and the fact that u think the n⁴ is the slowest is hilarious to me.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Well, considering all 3 are on 4.2.2 with the X running a 3.4 kernel 
Personal opinions vary tho, and im not afraid to say the One X is ****ty when it comes to battery life...i mean really ? A 1800mAh battery in a quad core device ? Pure idiocy  plus Sense 4 + is making squat use of the power  just waiting for the Sense 5 update to see how it pans out. N7, fast too. On par or even better than the N4 at times for me. Battery life is phenomenal and gaming is ok too . Im not a fanboy because i feel brand loyalty is the lowest form of human worship there is and I admit the N4 is better than the X and N7 in many ways. All im saying is that the X and N7 have bested the N4 on multiple accounts when  i had all three of them in my possession a month back

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well, considering all 3 are on 4.2.2 with the X running a 3.4 kernel
> Personal opinions vary tho, and im not afraid to say the One X is ****ty when it comes to battery life...i mean really ? A 1800mAh battery in a quad core device ? Pure idiocy  plus Sense 4 + is making squat use of the power  just waiting for the Sense 5 update to see how it pans out. N7, fast too. On par or even better than the N4 at times for me. Battery life is phenomenal and gaming is ok too . Im not a fanboy because i feel brand loyalty is the lowest form of human worship there is and I admit the N4 is better than the X and N7 in many ways. All im saying is that the X and N7 have bested the N4 on multiple accounts when  i had all three of them in my possession a month back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



For me and u are right we all differ the smoothest and fastest of the three is the n4. Then the x+ then the n7. The camera on the x+ blows the n4 away and for me they both get about equal sot of 3.5-4 hours (x+ has a bigger battery than an x). The n7's battery is just insane and I normally get 8-9 sot hours. But I haven't touched a device that is more fluid and fast as the n4. I'm sure there is some tablets out there but I don't own one of them so I've yet to use one.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## shree_tejas (May 12, 2013)

Guys...any one know how to make my PowerPoint file directly open as a presentation? 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Guys...any one know how to make my PowerPoint file directly open as a presentation?
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



No. But you can just press F5 as soon as it opens. Or make a Prezi.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Guys...any one know how to make my PowerPoint file directly open as a presentation?
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



...aren't PowerPoint files supposed to open as a presentation  what's yours opening into ?? Bing ? 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

The Purge... I cannot wait to see it.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The Purge... I cannot wait to see it.

Click to collapse



I can wait 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I can wait
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Really? Can you?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Really? Can you?

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...aren't PowerPoint files supposed to open as a presentation  what's yours opening into ?? Bing ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Fuken Microsoft. Screwing up everything


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Fuken Microsoft. Screwing up everything

Click to collapse



You were saying 






Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You were saying
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apple is owned by Microsoft though.


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Apple is owned by Microsoft though.

Click to collapse



Then who owns Amazon?


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Then who owns Amazon?

Click to collapse



Apple


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Apple

Click to collapse



Ah, right! And Amazon owns Microsoft, correct?


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ah, right! And Amazon owns Microsoft, correct?

Click to collapse



That's right!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ah, right! And Amazon owns Microsoft, correct?

Click to collapse



2 internets for the smart young lady :beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## prototype7 (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ah, right! And Amazon owns Microsoft, correct?

Click to collapse



But... Nvm. Yeah, they do. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i haz the S4,
> and well,
> 
> it's pretty decently beautiful and the screen is superb,
> ...

Click to collapse



I haz both the S3 and S4 and the night mode shots aren't bad if you edit them a bit.
The S3 haz an okay camera. I still tend to use it more for the camera, just out of habit I guess.

I have slim on both and they both run flawlessly
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 12, 2013)

Rofl, proto.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahah

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 12, 2013)

Also, am I the only one who thinks this post by mark manning:
"
Not sure how this thread survived this long. Any decision made by the moderation team isn't done in haste and subsequently isn't for other member to decide if it is right or wrong. Please don't make anymore threads like this 


Thread closed"

Means:
"Users have no place questioning moderator authority or decisions. This is an aristocracy, and moderators are the aristocrats."

Also, like a mod sleeps on every decision? Like any referee, some calls must be made in the moment, and sometimes those calls are WRONG.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## prototype7 (May 12, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------







Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------







Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Also, am I the only one who thinks this post by mark manning:
> "
> Not sure how this thread survived this long. Any decision made by the moderation team isn't done in haste and subsequently isn't for other member to decide if it is right or wrong. Please don't make anymore threads like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow being a mod sure has gone to his head if that's what he thinks. He just became a mod too lol

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Also, am I the only one who thinks this post by mark manning:
> "
> Not sure how this thread survived this long. Any decision made by the moderation team isn't done in haste and subsequently isn't for other member to decide if it is right or wrong. Please don't make anymore threads like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



While we're at it, let's bring up the topic on Quasi again 

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

@prototype7


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wow being a mod sure has gone to his head if that's what he thinks. He just became a mod too lol
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Yep, and he's got my vote for one of the worst ever... as soon as he became a mod it went to his head...  prime example of letting power change you

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 12, 2013)

Listen, here, FLASTNOLES! (if that even is your real name)

He/she's a MODERATOR. You aren't. That means no matter what he/she does or says, he/she's right in doing so and you may not question him/her.

When you become a moderator, then you can be unquestionably correct in all you do.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no place for scientology and alien worship?

i am down right offended mr.homeless man, i am down right offended


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Listen, here, FLASTNOLES! (if that even is your real name)
> 
> He/she's a MODERATOR. You aren't. That means no matter what he/she does or says, he/she's right in doing so and you may not question him/her.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

Honestly, is time for xda to clean house and take a hard look at their "moderators"   some are awesome, most are, well, power hungry douches to put it bluntly

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 12, 2013)

Lol. I thought my sarcasm/disdain would be highly evident.

How's life, man?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. I thought my sarcasm/disdain would be highly evident.
> 
> How's life, man?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was . Very good actually, can't complain at all..  how's things going for you and the family

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I haz both the S3 and S4 and the night mode shots aren't bad if you edit them a bit.
> The S3 haz an okay camera. I still tend to use it more for the camera, just out of habit I guess.
> 
> I have slim on both and they both run flawlessly
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i'm guessing you have the sprint version,
i have the international I9505 and we have CM10.1,
i'm seriously very happy with this device, it's a monster i tell ya if you just get rid of those crapwiz bloats


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'm guessing you have the sprint version,
> i have the international I9505 and we have CM10.1,
> i'm seriously very happy with this device, it's a monster i tell ya if you just get rid of those crapwiz bloats

Click to collapse



It's a monster with tw on it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> It's a monster with tw on it
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



monstrously horrible that's what i'd say


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

TW is ****. Period. 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> It was . Very good actually, can't complain at all..  how's things going for you and the family
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We're doing okay. Wife seems to be recovering from all the infections, work is going okay (just tiring). $ has been going a little further, giving a little breathing room. Life's been better lately than it has been in over a year. Hell, even my music is clearer, fuller and boomier now. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> TW is ****. Period.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



We all have our opinions, and mine differs from yours...  if I wanted the stock feel is buy a nexus, I like tw so I buy Samsung

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> We're doing okay. Wife seems to be recovering from all the infections, work is going okay (just tiring). $ has been going a little further, giving a little breathing room. Life's been better lately than it has been in over a year. Hell, even my music is clearer, fuller and boomier now.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Good to hear man, things here are finally normal, still playing catch up, but all in all things are great

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

Hey guys! So, I made some money because of work, and I was thinking of something good to spend it on. Well, I finally found something totally worth it. I just paid $40 and bought 5 stars. It's crazy to know I own all that land in space!  It would've cost billions to trillions on Earth. Money well spent.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 12, 2013)

Trololol?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey guys! So, I made some money because of work, and I was thinking of something good to spend it on. Well, I finally found something totally worth it. I just paid $40 and bought 5 stars. It's crazy to know I own all that land in space!  It would've cost billions to trillions on Earth. Money well spent.

Click to collapse



What did you name them? BTW, cool buy.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

boborone said:


> What did you name them? BTW, cool buy.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Um... Anime characters. Ichigo, Naruto, Goku, Gohan, and Sasuke.


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Um... Anime characters. Ichigo, Naruto, Goku, Gohan, and Sasuke.

Click to collapse



Hahahaha OK I give an Internet for that one.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey guys! So, I made some money because of work, and I was thinking of something good to spend it on. Well, I finally found something totally worth it. I just paid $40 and bought 5 stars. It's crazy to know I own all that land in space!  It would've cost billions to trillions on Earth. Money well spent.

Click to collapse



i would have prefered investing a stock with nokia or blackberry but those stars sure are shiny and makes you have all those hydrogen nuclear fusion going on


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 12, 2013)

If the money used to "buy" stars went somewhere useful, it'd be so much better, like if it funded NASA. Instead it just lines some company's pockets.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If the money used to "buy" stars went somewhere useful, it'd be so much better, like if it funded NASA. Instead it just lines some company's pockets.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You can buy plots on Mars now,  did you know that? 

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If the money used to "buy" stars went somewhere useful, it'd be so much better, like if it funded NASA. Instead it just lines some company's pockets.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



laugh now mortal,

after 2 milleniums humans can develop rockets which travel faster than light reaching end-to-end points of the universe,
by then itchy will be the richest man dead!


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 12, 2013)

Ridiculous. That's like selling property on the Whitehouse lawn but not ever letting you see/touch it.  Seems like obvious fraud.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

Buying stars is  a nice romantic gesture, however on this I'm with jRi0T68. Obvious fraud, who says the person /company that sold it to you actually had the right to sell it. Besides which, who buys property without looking at it first. That's like saying "that house over there, the one i can see with my binoculars. I own that, i can't visit it. All i can do is look at it and wonder" 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

Seems legit to me  not sure what's all the fuss about

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

Almost 3AM, and my relatives come back from a party as loud as can be. Now I can't sleep. And, knowing them, they'll try to find my money or anything valuable in my room to steal, so I have to sleep with everytrhing valuable I own.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Almost 3AM, and my relatives come back from a party as loud as can be. Now I can't sleep. And, knowing them, they'll try to find my money or anything valuable in my room to steal, so I have to sleep with everytrhing valuable I own.

Click to collapse



How dafuq ade you supposed to sleep with your stars 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> How dafuq ade you supposed to sleep with your stars
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Rofl. Well played.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> How dafuq ade you supposed to sleep with your stars
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse










jRi0T68 said:


> Rofl. Well played.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I don't get it.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't get it.

Click to collapse



Please tell me you're kidding  please say you are

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't get it.

Click to collapse





Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Please tell me you're kidding  please say you are
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I'm not? 
Edit: Ohhhhhhhhh! Now I get it! :laughing:


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm not?  Edit: Ohhhhhhhhh! Now I get it! :laughing:

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

head's up new screen designs coming through!


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> head's up new screen designs coming through!

Click to collapse



go back to work alan. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> head's up new screen designs coming through!

Click to collapse



I like this last one, uzip? 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

Whasup guys
Whoa 15 pages in 1 night 



TeeJay!! said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37984827
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



I'll never forget that lol 
I hate that mod

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I like this last one, uzip?
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



HERE


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'll never forget that lol
> I hate that mod
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate all the mods 
Deadly too ,wanna be chick 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> HERE

Click to collapse



Aww, apk
No chance of the uzip? 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> I hate all the mods
> Deadly too ,wanna be chick
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i like deadly,
i want him to ban himself, that's how much i like him


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

Deadly will be a boring mod
He will post essays of advice before banning someone 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Deadly will be a boring mod
> He will post essays of advice before banning someone
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd be a fancy mod,  yes? 

-kcco-


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i like deadly,
> i want him to ban himself, that's how much i like him

Click to collapse



He played dirty on sgy ot 
I m gonna kill him, even QF thanked that mod :banghead:

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Deadly will be a boring mod
> He will post essays of advice before banning someone
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. where is deadly? every lock tl;dr. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Deadly will be a boring mod
> He will post essays of advice before banning someone
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



i think deadly will make a great mod,
he's not the typical evil dude you see everyday





jugg1es said:


> Aww, apk
> No chance of the uzip?
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



nope, me gots it in playstore


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'd be a fancy mod,  yes?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Of course
Drummers are epic 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Of course
> Drummers are epic
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd bring some class to the mod community. 

-kcco-


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

What if I were a mod lol 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What if I were a mod lol
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



RIP XDA

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'd bring some class to the mod community.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



You'd bring something to the mod community, not sure it would be class though 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> He played dirty on sgy ot
> I m gonna kill him, even QF thanked that mod :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Problem?




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> RIP XDA
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



You don't even know me 
And I might be better than certain mods 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Problem?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse




No .... enjoy thanking a dirty troll by deadly 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> No .... enjoy thanking a dirty troll by deadly
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What happened to the G Y OT?


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> What happened to the G Y OT?

Click to collapse



Read from 10000 post count in sgy ot.

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Read from 10000 post count in sgy ot.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The thread shows only 2 pages


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Read from 10000 post count in sgy ot.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing there

Edit: I saw it
Lol who cares about 10000 post

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## K.A. (May 12, 2013)

dahell


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Nothing there
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw and edited my post
You have 2 phones? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah I saw and edited my post
> You have 2 phones?
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup , xperia p and galaxy y 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Yup , xperia p and galaxy y
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Xperia P has the cool on screen buttons? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Xperia P has the cool on screen buttons?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup ,there a app for that but m on pac man currently which has the option to enable them plus transparent strip led buttons .

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Xperia P has the cool on screen buttons?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 
I think he modded them to add the onscreen controls


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You don't even know me
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



read the third quote here.. and read your post as an answer to that.. 




deathnotice01 said:


> i like deadly,
> i want him to ban himself, that's how much i like him

Click to collapse



if I get that power.. I will surely do that Lol.. I don't want to visit xda during exams.. so only that ^ option.. 



darkshadow246 said:


> Deadly will be a boring mod
> He will post essays of advice before banning someone
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



I can be funny if I want to.. but I don't like thank w*****..and I try to change them by pm first .if not possible.. then in public ..or report to mods.. 


cascabel said:


> lmao. where is deadly? every lock tl;dr.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



lol.. I do write tl;dr posts...

But meh. Its worth it most of the times..  or they deserve it I mean
______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No.
> I think he modded them to add the onscreen controls
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Pac man rom have options to enable them ,no need to modify framework etc.

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Pac man rom have options to enable them ,no need to modify framework etc.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And CM10.1 has that precluded 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

Where in cm10.1 can i find the settings to enable onscreen buttons? 


Also, 
I hate the way android vanilla looks

Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 12, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37984827
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



After all the kang bang he did.. you still try to support him.. and you ask me y I blocked you in WhatsApp 

Felt really sad.. after knowing the truth.. I thought you would change..sorry my mistake.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Also, am I the only one who thinks this post by mark manning:
> "
> Not sure how this thread survived this long. Any decision made by the moderation team isn't done in haste and subsequently isn't for other member to decide if it is right or wrong. Please don't make anymore threads like this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes, I do.
Sup jriot?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Where in cm10.1 can i find the settings to enable onscreen buttons?
> 
> 
> Also,
> ...

Click to collapse



Expanded desktop mode to make em disappear 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> And CM10.1 has that precluded
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I am waiting for cm10 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

Deadly said:


> After all the kang bang he did.. you still try to support him.. and you ask me y I blocked you in WhatsApp
> 
> Felt really sad.. after knowing the truth.. I thought you would change..sorry my mistake..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually bro i read his facebook and i actually felt a little remorse for him, 

He was ok at first, 
I was one of his honorary victim of "taking my work without credit". 

He was a little way over his head though and acted like he changed the way android is like cyanogenmod. 

But after i read his post i did feel sorry for the guy, all he wanted was attention, 

The poor poor bastardos


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

H@Deadly hates       @TeeJay!! ?

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




percy_g2 said:


> Yup ,there a app for that but m on pac man currently which has the option to enable them plus transparent strip led buttons .
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is there anything like that for galaxy y other than avijit's virtual button bar? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is there anything like that for galaxy y other than avijit's virtual button bar?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think there is ,search in themes and app section ,btw delete your repeated posts above.

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @Deadly hates      @TeeJay!! ?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So...many...reposts


----------



## Deadly (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Actually bro i read his facebook and i actually felt a little remorse for him,
> 
> He was ok at first,
> I was one of his honorary victim of "taking my work without credit".
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry bro..i cant feel anything for him.. after seeing and reading what all he did.. i feel numb when i think of him..
no emotions worth for some people IMO. Well its just how I'm.. I take offence due to their attitude.. nothing they say to make it less offensive makes me believe them.. nvm.. lets leave it.. I don't want to waste time in talking about him.. 

And seeking attention in the way he did.. his attitude.. his app sig..you forget easily bro...



darkshadow246 said:


> @Deadly hates      @TeeJay!! ?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



huh? :what: that escalated quickly.. 

I never said I hate teejay..I just can't stand him if he defends avijit.. I don't hate him.. its just how he thinks..I won't hate him for that.. 

And avijit made something?  sorry.. that's just......................... .

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Sorry bro..i cant feel anything for him.. after seeing and reading what all he did.. i feel numb when i think of him..
> no emotions worth for some people IMO. Well its just how I'm.. I take offence due to their attitude.. nothing they say to make it less offensive makes me believe them.. nvm.. lets leave it.. I don't want to waste time in talking about him..
> 
> And seeking attention in the way he did.. his attitude.. his app sig..you forget easily bro...
> ...

Click to collapse



No seriously is there any on screen jelly bean button app for galaxy y?

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No seriously is there any on screen jelly bean button app for galaxy y?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why not mod build.prop to get onscreen buttons?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> why not mod build.prop to get onscreen buttons?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



How?
And I'm a noob 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How?
> And I'm a noob
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Search XDA. God, never thought I'd have to utter those words in this thread


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Sorry bro..i cant feel anything for him.. after seeing and reading what all he did.. i feel numb when i think of him..
> no emotions worth for some people IMO. Well its just how I'm.. I take offence due to their attitude.. nothing they say to make it less offensive makes me believe them.. nvm.. lets leave it.. I don't want to waste time in talking about him..
> 
> And seeking attention in the way he did.. his attitude.. his app sig..you forget easily bro...
> ...

Click to collapse




yea still gives me the beejeebers too when i think of him, 

Its just i feel pity for him (just a teeny tiny bit)




cascabel said:


> why not mod build.prop to get onscreen buttons?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



WE ARE GINGERBREADZ WE NO HAS THOSE THINGS


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Search XDA. God, never thought I'd have to utter those words in this thread

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> WE ARE GINGERBREADZ WE NO HAS THOSE THINGS
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Looks like he answered for me

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yea still gives me the beejeebers too when i think of him,
> 
> Its just i feel pity for him (just a teeny tiny bit)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i thought we were talking about jb? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i thought we were talking about jb?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Lol we were talking about the cheap galaxy y

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol we were talking about the cheap galaxy y
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my bad. honestly didn't know sgy doesn't have jb. that was a fail. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> my bad. honestly didn't know sgy doesn't have jb. that was a fail.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Well when a phone doesn't have any CM and is Armv6 it obviously doesn't have jb 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well when a phone doesn't have any CM and is Armv6 it obviously doesn't have jb
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia X8 and Ace does  both ARMv6


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Xperia X8 and Ace does  both ARMv6

Click to collapse



They Have CM because they have drivers for it
Broadcomm doesn't release drivers for galaxy y so no one can build it 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Xperia X8 and Ace does  both ARMv6

Click to collapse



^^^this. which is why i assumed since jb was mentioned sgy has cm10..

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ^^^this. which is why i assumed since jb was mentioned sgy has cm10..
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Answer is above you

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> They Have CM because they have drivers for it
> Broadcomm doesn't release drivers for galaxy y so no one can build it
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Then trash their HQ


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Then trash their HQ

Click to collapse



+1 
They're noobs 
I think y and ace i are the only devices without proper CM 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Then trash their HQ

Click to collapse



We spammed their fb page, email, and cust svc with grammatically torturous words and annoyance, 

They did give us incomplete device binaries


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> We spammed their fb page, email, and cust svc with grammatically torturous words and annoyance,
> 
> They did give us incomplete device binaries
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spam them with JB, 1D, SWAG and YOLO posts


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Spam them with JB, 1D, SWAG and YOLO posts

Click to collapse



+1 lol 
Let's do that 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 12, 2013)

Edited. Sorry.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

Guys, what happens in your device forums stays is your device forums 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## shree_tejas (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Guys, what happens in your device forums stays is your device forums
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I'm sorry sir but this is a bit too much and I'm angry and sad. Sorry. Ill edit it in a bit. My hands are kinda tied.

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

MUFFINS 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

2 more thanks and I'll get 4k 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> 2 more thanks and I'll get 4k
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



here have one on me. 







Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> here have one on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Where in cm10.1 can i find the settings to enable onscreen buttons?
> 
> 
> Also,
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a build prop line for it ill find it


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> There's a build prop line for it ill find it

Click to collapse



this one: qemu.hw.mainkeys=0 ? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> this one: qemu.hw.mainkeys=0 ?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hw = hardware, 0 = disable....yeeaaaaa I don't think that's right 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hw = hardware, 0 = disable....yeeaaaaa I don't think that's right
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Came from gingerbreadz land, 
So new to this town, 
Me sorry


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hw = hardware, 0 = disable....yeeaaaaa I don't think that's right
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



that's what i add in my build.prop to get onscreen buttons like those for nexus device.s (granted i had to edit framework-res to make the buttons smaller as they took way too much space on the x8)  

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> 2 more thanks and I'll get 4k
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



3198 + 2 = 3200 and not 4000
:sly: :sly: :sly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> that's what i add in my build.prop to get onscreen buttons like those for nexus device.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hmm ...it might but I've never tried adding sw buttons to a non nexus device. Don't do it if ikut wasn't meant for it is what I'd say 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hmm ...it might but I've never tried adding sw buttons to a non nexus device. Don't do it if ikut wasn't meant for it is what I'd say
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



try it and experience the magic. 







roofrider said:


> 3198 + 2 = 3200 and not 4000
> :sly: :sly: :sly:

Click to collapse


@rohin: roofie has a point. lol. but then again, it's math. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## M_T_M (May 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



Repost! !! 11! 1! 1!
Also..ohai

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Repost! !! 11! 1! 1!
> Also..ohai
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Pffft,  ohai peanut 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## M_T_M (May 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pffft,  ohai peanut
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



Call me peanut one more time....I dare ya!! 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Call me peanut one more time....I dare ya!!
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Peanut brittle 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## shree_tejas (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Call me peanut one more time....I dare ya!!
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Peanut

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> 3198 + 2 = 3200 and not 4000
> :sly: :sly: :sly:

Click to collapse



Dammit 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

Whasup guys



TeeJay!! said:


> @Deadly, I'm sorry. I've explained everything humanly possible about myself to you and [COLOUR=red] EVEN NOW [\COLOUR] you think I screwed with the group?
> 
> That post was long back...like really long back and I wasn't defending Avijit. Sanket was saying things which were not true and he spoke back to me and thus my retaliation. Things have changed a lot from then but your mindset hasn't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't hate you
I said I hate the mod
Read my post again

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## roofrider (May 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> @rohin: roofie has a point. lol. but then again, it's math.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse


@where @are @these @stupid @People ?
@so @many @Ghost @accounts @here !

--edit--
Oops!  @Ghost is actually a mod here, sorry about that mate.



RohinZaraki said:


> Dammit
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Happens


----------



## Prawesome (May 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Yep, and he's got my vote for one of the worst ever... as soon as he became a mod it went to his head...  prime example of letting power change you
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I must sadly...agree


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 12, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> There's a build prop line for it ill find it

Click to collapse



qemu.hw.mainkeys=0


----------



## cascabel (May 12, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> qemu.hw.mainkeys=0

Click to collapse



beat ya to it (1-2 pages back). 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Prawesome (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Call me peanut one more time....I dare ya!!
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



peanut one more time

Enough?


----------



## M_T_M (May 12, 2013)

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Deadly (May 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> 3198 + 2 = 3200 and not 4000
> :sly: :sly: :sly:

Click to collapse




RohinZaraki said:


> Dammit
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I didn't know people can be this thick 




M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1956436
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



English or you know the rest 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 1956436
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Ahh, don't be like that. Smile mr moderator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> beat ya to it (1-2 pages back).
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



:banghead:


----------



## M_T_M (May 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ahh, don't be like that. Smile mr moderator
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'mma ban of youse for teh LULZ....let the selection begin!!

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'mma ban of youse for teh LULZ....let the selection begin!!
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



You know i mean nuffink by it,  why you be cruel and threaten to abuse your mod powers 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## M_T_M (May 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You know i mean nuffink by it,  why you be cruel and threaten to abuse your mod powers
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



Me abuse wut? 
I'm one of the least abusive people in teh world mate. 
I just like to LULZ like is 1999 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Me abuse wut?
> I'm one of the least abusive people in teh world mate.
> I just like to LULZ like is 1999
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't abuse it
Neither does Archer right? 
Isn't Archer cool with everything

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## M_T_M (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You don't abuse it
> Neither does Archer right?
> Isn't Archer cool with everything
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Archer is a troll and he knows it  @Archer
******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Archer is a troll and he knows it  @Archer
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Lol 
I've heard people calling you the troll mod

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Me abuse wut?
> I'm one of the least abusive people in teh world mate.
> I just like to LULZ like is 1999
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, I'm jelly. Coor, little comment and it all gets serious 







M_T_M said:


> Archer is a troll and he knows it  @Archer
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



And your not i suppose 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Me abuse wut?
> I'm one of the least abusive people in teh world mate.
> I just like to LULZ like is 1999
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I support you and your so called ideals even though i have no idea what they are or what you plan with it. 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Archer (May 12, 2013)

Please leave me out of this silliness.  I'm far too busy compiling a list of every single member so I can mention them all in one post, for teh thanks.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol
> I've heard people calling you the troll mod
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Cause he is but being a troll doesn't make u a power abuser. 

M_T_M is one of the most fair mods out there he just like teh lulz. Archer is too

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause he is but being a troll doesn't make u a power abuser.
> 
> M_T_M is one of the most fair mods out there he just like teh lulz. Archer is too
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Creep,  

I make one cheeky little remark and everyone takes me serious. What is the world coming to :banghead::banghead:

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Sleepy! (May 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Creep,
> 
> I make one cheeky little remark and everyone takes me serious. What is the world coming to :banghead::banghead:
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



I should report you to the great mods, @M_T_M and @Archer for all the trouble you're causing, you cheeky bugger. :sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Creep,
> 
> I make one cheeky little remark and everyone takes me serious. What is the world coming to :banghead::banghead:
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



I wasn't responding to anything u wrote...:sly:

REPORTED!!


And yes I am a creep thank u :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I wasn't responding to anything u wrote...:sly:
> 
> REPORTED!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your going to report me then at least report me to someone sensible 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> If your going to report me then at least report me to someone sensible
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



Bahaahaa will do 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hey! I've only had to turn head and cough once in over ten years, and I'm still traumatized. The doctor was black. If the stereotypes are more true then I think, then my above average self feels embarrassingly below average. :what:
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol. I wish I never found out about it though.


Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

Archer said:


> Please leave me out of this silliness.  I'm far too busy compiling a list of every single member so I can mention them all in one post, for teh thanks.

Click to collapse



 You wouldn't! :sly::sly:


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You wouldn't! :sly::sly:

Click to collapse



I hope he does, lots of lulz would be had 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

I feel sad,no real wp owner looks at The help thread! All the efforts I did in collectng those links in vain. Dumb people are still starting new question threads.


----------



## percy_g2 (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I feel sad,no real wp owner looks at The help thread! All the efforts I did in collectng those links in vain. Dumb people are still starting new question threads.

Click to collapse



Lol that's why ppl say android is much smarter than windows phones.
Jk

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I feel sad,no real wp owner looks at The help thread! All the efforts I did in collectng those links in vain. Dumb people are still starting new question threads.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't worry about it, it's the same in the saga forum.  Can't change the noob mentality of not searching before asking the same questions you've been answering all week 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Lol that's why ppl say android is much smarter than windows phones.
> Jk
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







jugg1es said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, it's the same in the saga forum.  Can't change the noob mentality of not searching before asking the same questions you've been answering all week
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



But it it overshadows the whole purpose here.


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> But it it overshadows the whole purpose here.

Click to collapse



It does, unfortunatly that's the way it is 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

Anyone wants to swap with lumia 510 and Nokia 101 for some android? Not a G Y


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone wants to swap with lumia 510 and Nokia 101 for some android? Not a G Y

Click to collapse



How about the sgy 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone wants to swap with lumia 510 and Nokia 101 for some android? Not a G Y

Click to collapse



Meeeeee...ow 

I love Kitties 
Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone wants to swap with lumia 510 and Nokia 101 for some android? Not a G Y

Click to collapse



If u weren't so far away I have a unlocked galaxy vibrant ID let go of for cheap

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> If u weren't so far away I have a unlocked galaxy vibrant ID let go of for cheap
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Whats that?

Nice stats.


----------



## Prawesome (May 12, 2013)

Archer said:


> Please leave me out of this silliness.  I'm far too busy compiling a list of every single member so I can mention them all in one post, for teh thanks.

Click to collapse



Now that is very creative and I can't think of anything better myself. I hope you find success @Archer


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Whats that?
> 
> Nice stats.

Click to collapse



http://m.cnet.com/reviews/samsung-vibrant-t-mobile/34129373

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://m.cnet.com/reviews/samsung-vibrant-t-mobile/34129373
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Galaxy S variant?

So how T mobile will work here?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Galaxy S variant?
> 
> So how T mobile will work here?

Click to collapse



It's unlocked so I think you can change the sim 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> It's unlocked so I think you can change the sim
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ohh Yes I didn't noticed it


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

@funnypharmacist 

Yes its a galaxy S phone it was originally on T-Mobile but its unlocked and I used it on AT&T. I only used it for a couple of weeks then I got a Galaxy Skyrocket. Its got a brand new screen on it so the screen has no scratches. There is some scratches on the bezel though.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> ohh Yes I didn't noticed it

Click to collapse



It's "didn't notice" 

What's with you lot and past tense? 
@Deadly, you and quite a few others. Read. 
http://www.englishpage.com/verbpage/simplepast.html

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @funnypharmacist
> 
> Yes its a galaxy S phone it was originally on T-Mobile but its unlocked and I used it on AT&T. I only used it for a couple of weeks then I got a Galaxy Skyrocket. Its got a brand new screen on it so the screen has no scratches. There is some scratches on the bezel though.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Lets take this conversation to PM



undercover said:


> It's "didn't notice"
> 
> What's with you lot and past tense?
> @Deadly, you and quite a few others. Read.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you,you good sir!


----------



## Prawesome (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Lets take this conversation to PM
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,you good sir!

Click to collapse



Thank you, good sir
Or
Thank you, my good sir 
 would suffice


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Thank you, good sir
> Or
> Thank you, my good sir
> would suffice

Click to collapse



??


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> ??

Click to collapse



It's called a grammar Nazi bro


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> It's called a grammar Nazi bro

Click to collapse



I get it now! I would like getting corrected if it helps me improve!


----------



## veeman (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I get it now! I would like getting corrected if it helps me improve!

Click to collapse



* I like getting corrected if it helps me improve!


----------



## Sleepy! (May 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> * I like getting corrected if it helps me improve!

Click to collapse



Well, had you been brought in when you were younger, you could've been corrected. But at this age, I'm sorry to say, it's irreversible.


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

Whoever downloads the 50 billionth iOS app gets a $10,000 gift card. The next 50 downloads after that get $500 gitfcards.


----------



## jugg1es (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Whoever downloads the 50 billionth iOS app gets a $10,000 gift card. The next 50 downloads after that get $500 gitfcards.

Click to collapse



And? 
Why on earth would i want to know that? Better yet, why would i care. :screwy:

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Sleepy! (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Whoever downloads the 50 billionth iOS app gets a $10,000 gift card. The next 50 downloads after that get $500 gitfcards.

Click to collapse



Do apps downloaded from jailbreak markets like Cydia (or whatever it may be called) count? :sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 12, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Do apps downloaded from jailbreak markets like Cydia (or whatever it may be called) count? :sly:

Click to collapse



Cydia oh god I remember that from when I met my fiance and jail broke her iPhone 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Do apps downloaded from jailbreak markets like Cydia (or whatever it may be called) count? :sly:

Click to collapse



No. 
174,00,00 downloads to go.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 12, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Do apps downloaded from jailbreak markets like Cydia (or whatever it may be called) count? :sly:

Click to collapse



Cydia is a ****ing piece of ****! 

I remember when I had to jail break my Mum's iPhone and install Cydia and add repos... Such a pain! But dayum! Cydia has a few awesome tweaks and hacks. Ingenious ones too!


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Well, had you been brought in when you were younger, you could've been corrected. But at this age, I'm sorry to say, it's irreversible.

Click to collapse



I am 19,not too old?

When will my watch period be over?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 12, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am 19,not too old?
> 
> When will my watch period be over?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, but if you have to ask, you're already too old. :sly:

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> No.
> 174,00,00 downloads to go.

Click to collapse



Waiting...


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm sorry, but if you have to ask, you're already too old. :sly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

19 is 10 years less than me 
I'm hitting 3 oh this year 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

I'm bored. What should I do? Anything other than programming. I've been working with XHTML and CSS for the past 4 hours. Soooooo boring. Is running in 50°F weather while it's raining a bad idea?


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm bored. What should I do? Anything other than programming. I've been working with XHTML and CSS for the past 4 hours. Soooooo boring. Is running in 50°F weather while it's raining a bad idea?

Click to collapse



What other people your age do. Masturbate. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> What other people your age do. Masturbate.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Nah. Something that won't make me bored. I thought about eating, but that's not very fun either. Besides, there's like no food at my house right now. Maybe play Xbox?


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nah. Something that won't make me bored. I thought about eating, but that's not very fun either. Besides, there's like no food at my house right now. Maybe play Xbox?

Click to collapse



Masturbate, play xbox, masturbate more. Profit. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Masturbate, play xbox, masturbate more. Profit.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



 I'll try the second one.

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------

Actually, I'll play Xbox after running. Nothing bad can come from running, right?


----------



## undercover (May 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'll try the second one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------
> 
> Actually, I'll play Xbox after running. Nothing bad can come from running, right?

Click to collapse



In light of my previous comments use of word "come" doesn't seem appropriate. Not sure what you can "come" up with after running 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> In light of my previous comments use of word "come" doesn't seem appropriate. Not sure what you can "come" up with after running
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse




Cumup running? 

Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'll try the second one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------
> 
> , I'll play Xbox after running. Nothing bad can come from running, right?

Click to collapse



Bad idea. My body wasn't uses to the cold. My upper body felt like it was collapsing half way through the run. I had to run an additional 1.2 miles until I got back to my house. Now I feel like crap. And I have a major headache.


----------



## M_T_M (May 13, 2013)

Archer said:


> Please leave me out of this silliness.  I'm far too busy compiling a list of every single member so I can mention them all in one post, for teh thanks.

Click to collapse



Doooooook eeeeeeeet!!!!!

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

If I can manage paypal I would be soon getting a Galaxy S


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

Good morning guys

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good Morning!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> If I can manage paypal I would be soon getting a Galaxy S

Click to collapse






S or S duos or S advance? 
The S is no longer in productipn




darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ola

Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> S or S duos or S advance?
> The S is no longer in productipn
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



S,long story!

Whats up with you?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> S or S duos or S advance?
> The S is no longer in productipn
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Galaxy S Vibrant T959

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> S or S duos or S advance?
> The S is no longer in productipn
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whasup

I think he's talking about Jeff's vibrant 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup
> 
> I think he's talking about Jeff's vibrant
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes sir!  
@QuantumFoam is my watch period over?


----------



## Deadly (May 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> It's "didn't notice"
> 
> What's with you lot and past tense?
> @Deadly, you and quite a few others. Read.
> ...

Click to collapse



Indian education.. middle class schools I mean.. :sly:




funnypharmacist said:


> I feel sad,no real wp owner looks at The help thread! All the efforts I did in collectng those links in vain. Dumb people are still starting new question threads.

Click to collapse



it takes time.. and some advertising to make it a success.. get some wp friends of yours who post regularly to put it on their app sig.. thread link I mean.. .and you too.. and not all help thread was a success.. so do your work.. 




undercover said:


> 19 is 10 years less than me
> I'm hitting 3 oh this year
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



hola grandpa

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Ichigo (May 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Indian education.. middle class schools I mean.. :sly:
> 
> 
> it takes time.. and some advertising to make it a success.. get some wp friends of yours who post regularly to put it on their app sig.. thread link I mean.. .and you too.. and not all help thread was a success.. so do your work..
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure. Blame it on the education.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> 19 is 10 years less than me
> I'm hitting 3 oh this year
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse





Hello sir oldie!


----------



## Deadly (May 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sure. Blame it on the education.

Click to collapse



look who is talking

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 13, 2013)

Here at the voting station, 
Fkin hot and a long 150m line to go. 

Damn i hate the government but there's no hurt trying to vote the people who i believe that can change this country for the better 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sure. Blame it on the education.

Click to collapse



Some sentences my teacher said in the class this year.

1. She was standing at the exit explaining some kids how blood coagulation works while others wanted to go for lunch as the lecture was over. She said to those kids,"Let me remove from the class"

2. "Has you understand." 

In comparison to that I speak and type better.


----------



## Ichigo (May 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> look who is talking
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



I currently do not have access to a mirror. I apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## cascabel (May 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Here at the voting station,
> Fkin hot and a long 150m line to go.
> 
> Damn i hate the government but there's no hurt trying to vote the people who i believe that can change this country for the better
> ...

Click to collapse



i wish i were as optimistic as you man...
:good:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i wish i were as optimistic as you man...
> :good:

Click to collapse



Dude, aren't you voting? 
Cmon man, let's do something for this stupid Country for once 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Dude, aren't you voting?
> Cmon man, let's do something for this stupid Country for once
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



what's your age again? I was like this a few years back.. if you don't lose hope after few years more... I would say you are great.. :thumbup:

But no matter whom you vote or which party comes.. all are same.. some does a bit more harm others a bit less.. that's how I see it these days.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> what's your age again? I was like this a few years back.. if you don't lose hope after few years more... I would say you are great.. :thumbup:
> 
> But no matter whom you vote or which party comes.. all are same.. some does a bit more harm others a bit less.. that's how I see it these days..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir all links in a text,expressing his political views


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> what's your age again? I was like this a few years back.. if you don't lose hope after few years more... I would say you are great.. :thumbup:
> 
> But no matter whom you vote or which party comes.. all are same.. some does a bit more harm others a bit less.. that's how I see it these days..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



20,
Though i wont let this country bastardize itself, there is still a slim chanse of hope


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> 20,
> Though i wont let this country bastardize itself, there is still a slim chanse of hope
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Ya, I thought 20.. but usually sane people lose hope by that time. You my friend.. that's another story ..& you didn't see my post in sgy ot? 

@ fp...I didn't get what you meant.. what text link? 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Ichigo (May 13, 2013)

Seems like the Americans have gone to sleep... I should probably get some too.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Seems like the Americans have gone to sleep... I should probably get some too.

Click to collapse



Cool Americans are awake. 

-kcco-


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Ya, I thought 20.. but usually sane people lose hope by that time. You my friend.. that's another story ..& you didn't see my post in sgy ot?
> 
> @ fp...I didn't get what you meant.. what text link?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats your name Mr.All Links in A Text File


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Seems like the Americans have gone to sleep... I should probably get some too.

Click to collapse



I thought you came from space? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cool Americans are awake.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse




I have a massive headache and I have to wake up in a few hours for school, and then I have to work for 3 hours afterwards. I guess that's just life.


----------



## Deadly (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thats your name Mr.All Links in A Text File

Click to collapse



You and your thinking.. that's too much work for someone as lazy as me.. why would I put links in text file.. just search and you will get it faster.. open app and search file open that and copy it and paste in somewhere to open it in app... too much hustle:sly::sly:



Ichigo said:


> Seems like the Americans have gone to sleep... I should probably get some too.

Click to collapse



You couldn't resist seeing it huh? 
Anyway, go to sleep:sly: before you reach 10k posts.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Hola skinny!  And axis_drummer.. seems he is still lurking.. saw his videos posted here a week back.. awesome :thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

Hello Deadly and all else who reads this.   How is this fine thread doing? 

-kcco-


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hello Deadly and all else who reads this.   How is this fine thread doing?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Pretty fine!

Whats up with you


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Pretty fine!
> 
> Whats up with you

Click to collapse



Just my usual... Porch, beer, cig. 

-kcco-


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just my usual... Porch, beer, cig.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Lucky you i am stuck with biochemistry!


----------



## cascabel (May 13, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Just my usual... Porch, beer, cig.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



best way to end the day. :good::good:
@deathnotice: you done voting yet?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Lucky you i am stuck with biochemistry!

Click to collapse



I'm laughing at you. 







cascabel said:


> best way to end the day. :good::good:
> 
> @deathnotice: you done voting yet?

Click to collapse




Is it not. :thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
-kcco-


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

Whasup guys 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> best way to end the day. :good::good:
> 
> @deathnotice: you done voting yet?

Click to collapse



Yup, got that ink on me finger







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hello Deadly and all else who reads this.   How is this fine thread doing?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Sup skinny D, livin a good life i see


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yup, got that ink on me finger
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I try. 

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Sleepy! (May 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Indian education.. middle class schools I mean.. :sly:
> 
> 
> it takes time.. and some advertising to make it a success.. get some wp friends of yours who post regularly to put it on their app sig.. thread link I mean.. .and you too.. and not all help thread was a success.. so do your work..
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't defame Indian schools, deafly! 

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey redirfoor... 

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey redirfoor...


----------



## roofrider (May 13, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Hey redirfoor...

Click to collapse



Hlleo trehe pppeot!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

Hey guys 

Something tells me I have too much time on my hands  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41357829&postcount=241


----------



## Deadly (May 13, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Don't defame Indian schools, deafly!

Click to collapse



State government schools? :sly::sly:

I WILL because that's the truth.. not some high/ rich level schools I mean


______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

Any other ways to pay internationally than paypal?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Any other ways to pay internationally than paypal?

Click to collapse



http://paydonatescams.com/notthatiknowofrolleyes

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> http://paydonatescams.com/notthatiknowofrolleyes
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Anyone else?


----------



## shree_tejas (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone else?

Click to collapse



Is your whatsapp dead? B°tch! I sent it! Look at it now!!

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Is your whatsapp dead? B°tch! I sent it! Look at it now!!
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Not working any of those!


Sent from my crappy tab!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Not working any of those!
> 
> 
> Sent from my crappy tab!

Click to collapse



http://paypal.com

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone else?

Click to collapse



Mastercard, Visa, American Express


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Mastercard, Visa, American Express

Click to collapse



How that works?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> How that works?

Click to collapse



Make an account, link it to your sig or thread OP, viola

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Make an account, link it to your sig or thread OP, viola
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I want to pay via that!


Sent from my crappy tab!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> How that works?

Click to collapse



ugh, credit card pr debit card?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

Done.Solved!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Done.Solved!

Click to collapse



You know, for a pharmacist you aren't being very funny 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You know, for a pharmacist you aren't being very funny
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I am nearly 25% of a pharmacist. Just completed year One!


----------



## shree_tejas (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You know, for a pharmacist you aren't being very funny
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



+1

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am nearly 25% of a pharmacist. Just completed year One!

Click to collapse



That means I am 49% engineer

:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> That means I am 49% engineer
> 
> :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



That's scary 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's scary
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


>

Click to collapse



Wrong meme 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## gadgetroid (May 13, 2013)

Wersep fret? I tenk thes fret neds a bemp ter get it alirve.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Wersep fret? I tenk thes fret neds a bemp ter get it alirve.

Click to collapse



Sup 






Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## veeman (May 13, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Wersep fret? I tenk thes fret neds a bemp ter get it alirve.

Click to collapse



Dat Engrilsh.


----------



## roofrider (May 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Dat Engrilsh.

Click to collapse



Stop puking rainbow and everyone's english will be strait.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## veeman (May 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Stop puking rainbow and everyone's english will be strait.

Click to collapse



But I had too many skittles!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 13, 2013)

Got a haircut, prepared for tomorrow's business meeting, exercised my right to sufferage, and had just enough time to spend with my girlfriend. 

A day well spent indeed, a day well spent


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Wrong meme
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA

Click to collapse



who cares


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> who cares

Click to collapse



If you're going to dy do it, do it right  or the mods will ban you

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## roofrider (May 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> But I had too many skittles!

Click to collapse



The day that rainbow comes out of your rear end is the day our friendship ends.

Weird name for a ship, ain't it?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> If you're going to dy do it, do it right  or the mods will ban you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse





I'M BATMAN


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> The day that rainbow comes out of your rear end is the day our friendship ends.
> 
> Weird name for a ship, ain't it?

Click to collapse



I laughed like a retard at this xD 




Bruce Wayne said:


> I'M BATMAN

Click to collapse



Yeah ? I'm Rohin  your argument is invalid

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I laughed like a retard at this xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



still..
Who cares?


----------



## roofrider (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I laughed like a retard at this xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Lol, what can i say? Can't be friends with a Nyan Man.


----------



## veeman (May 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> The day that rainbow comes out of your rear end is the day our friendship ends.
> 
> Weird name for a ship, ain't it?

Click to collapse



O_O

wat


----------



## Deadly (May 13, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> still..
> Who cares?

Click to collapse



If you think no one cares.. then why post it? :sly::sly::sly::sly:

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> If you think no one cares.. then why post it? :sly::sly::sly::sly:
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



_Because he's Batman_ 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## Deadly (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> _Because he's Batman_
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



And I'm Deadly 

So, your argument is invalid..and he is Batman? Pffftt... kids:sly:

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 13, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yeah ? I'm Robin  your argument is invalid
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



FTFY


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Dammit Jeff  I am no ones side kick

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## shree_tejas (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dammit Jeff  I am no ones side kick
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



So you are a front kick? 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> So you are a front kick?
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



If you mean to the balls, then yes 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> If you mean to the balls, then yes
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



You're a kickball player?!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dammit Jeff  I am no ones side kick
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse






 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## roofrider (May 13, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> So you are a front kick?
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



You mean he's someone's ****?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 13, 2013)

My god Jeff, look at what you've started :banghead:

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## shree_tejas (May 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You mean he's someone's ****?

Click to collapse



I didn't say nofing 

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> My god Jeff, look at what you've started :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse






 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



*fist bump*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Lucky you i am stuck with biochemistry!

Click to collapse



Thats like, the worst subject EVERR... Except for people like you ofc 







Deadly said:


> State government schools? :sly::sly:
> 
> I WILL because that's the truth.. not some high/ rich level schools I mean
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




They are all the same...  Trust me, i have studied in 3 schools
and the condition was bad in all 3 of those schools. 




roofrider said:


> You mean he's someone's ****?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Wasn't he a ****? Like years before? 


Also, just finished watching clone wars...damn...one hell of a ride... Gonna watch the movies now.. I wont be able to live if I don't watch them soon..


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Thats like, the worst subject EVERR... Except for people like you ofc

Click to collapse



For me too!


----------



## M_T_M (May 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause he is but being a troll doesn't make u a power abuser.
> 
> M_T_M is one of the most fair mods out there he just like teh lulz. Archer is too
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Awwww...You trolls think that about me, eh? I feel honored and aLL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!!111!!!!











Also..thanks mate!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Awwww...You trolls think that about me, eh? I feel honored and aLL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD!!111!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GLORY BE TO THE HYPNOTOAD!!




 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 13, 2013)

Meow

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Ichigo (May 13, 2013)

Anybody got anything interesting to discuss?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Meow
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



You called? 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Anybody got anything interesting to discuss?

Click to collapse



Trolls??????


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Anybody got anything interesting to discuss?

Click to collapse



Trolls??????


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 13, 2013)

Jeff, I'm hungry.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## ronnie498 (May 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> GLORY BE TO THE HYPNOTOAD!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would have to agree


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Jeff, I'm hungry.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



What do u wanna eat? Maybe some @AndroidPizza ???


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What do u wanna eat? Maybe some @AndroidPizza ???
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Noooo! I don't taste good!!! 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Noooo! I don't taste good!!!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



omnomnomnomom


----------



## Ichigo (May 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> omnomnomnomom

Click to collapse



Cookie Monster?


----------



## jugg1es (May 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Noooo! I don't taste good!!!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



both pizza and prawns taste good with a large splash of tabasco 







Prawesome said:


> omnomnomnomom

Click to collapse





_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Cookie Monster?

Click to collapse



No...

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What do u wanna eat? Maybe some @AndroidPizza ???
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I want to eat shredded juicy chicken with dark chocolate sauce smeared onto it.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I want to eat shredded juicy chicken with dark chocolate sauce smeared onto it.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Here u go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I want to eat shredded juicy chicken with dark chocolate sauce smeared onto it.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Dark chocolate is fatal to canines.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Dark chocolate is fatal to canines.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll be fatal to you if ya don't get me a Buffalo Pizza Massive Size for me, Jeff, his family, his kittehs, you, siloner, and jiggly.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Dark chocolate is fatal to canines.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



True, and, imo, chocolate belongs nowhere NEAR any form of meat.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> True, and, imo, chocolate belongs nowhere NEAR any form of meat.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



True dat.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## undercover (May 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> True, and, imo, chocolate belongs nowhere NEAR any form of meat.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



http://onlyinukraine.blogspot.co.uk/2005/12/chocolate-covered-salo-my-favorite.html


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> http://onlyinukraine.blogspot.co.uk/2005/12/chocolate-covered-salo-my-favorite.html

Click to collapse



Dafaq


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 14, 2013)

Le me tired of being watched


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

I'm disappointed in you night crew.
Morning!


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm disappointed in you night crew.
> Morning!

Click to collapse



Nobody else was posting, so I hid. That, and I fell asleep for a few hours. :silly:
How're you doing?


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nobody else was posting, so I hid. That, and I fell asleep for a few hours. :silly:
> How're you doing?

Click to collapse



Doing just fine. U? Back flip done yet?


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Doing just fine. U? Back flip done yet?

Click to collapse



I'm good. I haven't had time for the back flip yet. I did do one on my trampoline, but that doesn't count. It's still kind of cold here in Ohio. 39°F right now, so I haven't gotten many days to practice. But, I can do some sick flips on the trampoline.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

[email protected]!


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm good. I haven't had time for the back flip yet. I did do one on my trampoline, but that doesn't count. It's still kind of cold here in Ohio. 39°F right now, so I haven't gotten many days to practice. But, I can do some sick flips on the trampoline.

Click to collapse



Degrees. Degrees please. 

Just make sure you break something 

I'm looking for a guy doing a back flip in this gif, but can't seem to find it. Any luck?


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Degrees. Degrees please.
> 
> Just make sure you break something
> 
> I'm looking for a guy doing a back flip in this gif, but can't seem to find it. Any luck?

Click to collapse



 1) What? 

2) I've never broken a bone in my body.  But, I have landed on my face doing a flip on the trampoline. I've also Hurty my back really BOAC.

3) Lol. What guy?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Degrees. Degrees please.
> 
> Just make sure you break something
> 
> I'm looking for a guy doing a back flip in this gif, but can't seem to find it. Any luck?

Click to collapse



nope, but i think of 100 different things to do with this image


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 1) What?
> 
> 2) I've never broken a bone in my body.  But, I have landed on my face doing a flip on the trampoline. I've also Hurty my back really BOAC.
> 
> 3) Lol. What guy?

Click to collapse





BOAC what? 
I know, been looking at it for minutes and still can't find him. Must be invisible.



deathnotice01 said:


> nope, but i think of 100 different things to do with this image

Click to collapse



A 100!?! :good::good: Tissues are pretty cheap so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> BOAC what?
> I know, been looking at it for minutes and still can't find him. Must be invisible.
> 
> 
> A 100!?! :good::good: Tissues are pretty cheap so shouldn't be a problem.

Click to collapse



1) I'm serious. 
2) Sorry. I meant back

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------

So... How about that airline food?


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

See you guys after sometime.


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> See you guys after sometime.

Click to collapse



Lol. Nice pic. 
Bye.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> See you guys after sometime.

Click to collapse



bye ceiling 

nice cat btw


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> bye ceiling
> 
> nice cat btw

Click to collapse



ceilinghumper? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ceilinghumper?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Car bumper. 
What is up?


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Car bumper.
> What is up?

Click to collapse



nothing much. pretty bored.

you?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Car bumper.
> What is up?

Click to collapse



My cholesterol, the national deficit, and miniskirts.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

cascabel said:


> nothing much. pretty bored.
> 
> you?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Not much. Just watching some Bleach, getting ready to watch some dbz, and then got to get some sleep. 2 more hours of work tomorrow...


----------



## A_Richie (May 14, 2013)

How have I missed this thread for all these years? I love pointless banter


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

A_Richie said:


> How have I missed this thread for all these years? I love pointless banter

Click to collapse



Yo! It's been a while man! How are you?


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My cholesterol, the national deficit, and miniskirts.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



lmao. only positive thing is the last one.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## A_Richie (May 14, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. only positive thing is the last one.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



+1 for mini skirts. That and Sun dresses

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. only positive thing is the last one.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I'm probably wrong on the first one, lol. I'm very fortunate in health matters, usually.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Car bumper.
> What is up?

Click to collapse



Roofie is up, 



Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Roofie is up,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



We didn't need to know that, but if it lasts more than 4 hours, he'll need a very uncomfortable operation.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We didn't need to know that, but if it lasts more than 4 hours, he'll need a very uncomfortable operation.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



And possibly men in black guys and their zappy thing. 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

That might help him forget the horrific sight of the needle needed for such an operation, not that I'd know from experience.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That might help him forget the horrific sight of the needle needed for such an operation, not that I'd know from experience.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Why don't you ever quote posts??   It always takes me a second to realize you're talking to me. 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why don't you ever quote posts??   It always takes me a second to realize you're talking to me.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I quoted in this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41391410

Lol. What's funny, is as soon as I realized I just hit reply, I knew you'd mention I forgot to quote. 

Just my own personal old bag habit from forums of the late 90's I frequented.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I quoted in this post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41391410
> 
> Lol. What's funny, is as soon as I realized I just hit reply, I knew you'd mention I forgot to quote.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Every habit has it's origins.   It was just something I noticed.   S'all good brutha. 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Every habit has it's origins.   It was just something I noticed.   S'all good brutha.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



In other news, I spent part of my afternoon jealous of your working environment... 104 in Riverside, in a humid, deafeningly loud workshop.

Cold is fine by me as long as I'm dressed for it, but heat... we hates it.

Most days, though... I think -20 F or whatever is just too damn extreme.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> In other news, I spent part of my afternoon jealous of your working environment... 104 in Riverside, in a humid, deafeningly loud workshop.
> 
> Cold is fine by me as long as I'm dressed for it, but heat... we hates it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



welcome to my world,
it's 34'C outside, i'm sweating like a pig on a cow pie


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

The hydraulic shop noise just makes it so much worse. I really hate that part of it.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 14, 2013)

Whasup guys

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



roofie, evidently. We're all very concerned about the impending operation.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> In other news, I spent part of my afternoon jealous of your working environment... 104 in Riverside, in a humid, deafeningly loud workshop.
> 
> Cold is fine by me as long as I'm dressed for it, but heat... we hates it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, it's noisey in the freezer with all the reefers, and it was 105 here yesterday, so yeah, with my freezer suit and gloves, i can be in there 2 hours straight on hot days.  In the winter, maybe 45 mins max.


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

I do NOT have priapism! How the hell do y'all know about these crazy medical conditions?! :sly::sly::sly::sly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I do NOT have priapism! How the hell do y'all know about these crazy medical conditions?! :sly::sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



Lol. We thought you left. :beer:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I do NOT have priapism! How the hell do y'all know about these crazy medical conditions?! :sly::sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. We thought you left. :beer:
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



we haz been caught. :silly::silly::silly:

so no more operation for roofie?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I do NOT have priapism! How the hell do y'all know about these crazy medical conditions?! :sly::sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



it's okay man,
just let it all out,

we accept you for who you are


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. We thought you left. :beer:
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol. That reminds me, going to practice that Eldredge knot now to kill boredom.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

cascabel said:


> we haz been caught. :silly::silly::silly:
> 
> so no more operation for roofie?

Click to collapse



Well, that's what he _says_. :sly:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ronnie498 (May 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it's okay man,
> just let it all out,
> 
> we accept you for who you are

Click to collapse



So very true


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

Will a pic of titties shut you all up?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Will a pic of titties shut you all up?

Click to collapse



no, but post away.


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

Keep waiting suckers!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Will a pic of titties shut you all up?

Click to collapse



i have some (.)(.), no thanks


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Keep waiting suckers!

Click to collapse



k be an asshole then.




:highfive:


----------



## ronnie498 (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Keep waiting suckers!

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i have some (.)(.), no thanks

Click to collapse



Lol, didn't know you had boobs dude.

It's alright man, just let it all out. 



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> k be an asshole then.
> 
> 
> 
> :highfive:

Click to collapse



That, i always am. :angel:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, didn't know you had boobs dude.
> 
> It's alright man, just let it all out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those are not mine, 
I just keep them for references


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> [Jeffrey.Dahmer]Those are not mine,
> I just keep them for references[/Jeffery.Dahmer]
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Ftfy

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


>

Click to collapse




A gif for you.





And a couple of moar hidden gifs for you. 
You won't be disappointed. 









        keep going








        just a little further











        there's one more!!


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> A gif for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> A gif for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

Why, thank you! Lets hush it up now.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Why, thank you! Lets hush it up now.

Click to collapse



NO.

this is actually my kid lol


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 14, 2013)

Apologies @DowntownJeffBrown


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> NO.
> 
> this is actually my kid lol

Click to collapse



looks like she's mad for some reason, or she wants something then daddy did not give it


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> NO.
> 
> this is actually my kid lol

Click to collapse



Lol. Glued to the tv she is. What's she watching?

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> looks like she's mad for some reason, or she wants something then daddy did not give it

Click to collapse



Or that lol.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol. Glued to the tv she is. What's she watching?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Lorax.  It's her favorite movie.  and not a single fk was given.



and here;s a "cant unsee" fact.....imagine she's melting in the furniture....


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 14, 2013)

I don't think my bio book likes apex very much 






Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I don't think my bio book likes apex very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try turning it upside down, 
Or drawing a mustache, 

It will look somewhat similar


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 14, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Apologies @DowntownJeffBrown

Click to collapse



No need to apologize 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 14, 2013)

My tapatalk crashes when I scroll down the previous page
Any one else has this problem

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No need to apologize
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Please check pm NAO!!!!!!







darkshadow246 said:


> My tapatalk crashes when I scroll down the previous page
> Any one else has this problem
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse




Happens for me too... that quote thing I guess 
Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Prawesome (May 14, 2013)

Looks like someone f-ed up the previous page... Tapatalk crashes :sly:


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Looks like someone f-ed up the previous page... Tapatalk crashes :sly:

Click to collapse



Not for me


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Not for me

Click to collapse



Go to 3277 page.. and go from first to last.. tell me if its still isn't :sly:

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Not for me

Click to collapse



You did register the word tapatalk right??

Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 14, 2013)

Wow 
Avijit's facebook update makes me feel really sad for him @Deadly @deathnotice01
Makes me feel like he's a good guy 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow
> Avijit's facebook update makes me feel really sad for him @Deadly @deathnotice01
> Makes me feel like he's a good guy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ikr :crying:

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ikr :crying:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Lol 
How do you know

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow
> Avijit's facebook update makes me feel really sad for him @Deadly @deathnotice01
> Makes me feel like he's a good guy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I stopped believing his words long ago. When I tried to solve his problems in ot with others.. I got enough answer from him .. 

And please don't talk of him here.. I'm here to have a good time.. and chat with friends.. I never friended him in fb.. and I don't get his status updates.. and I'm thankful for that.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I stopped believing his words long ago. When I tried to solve his problems in ot with others.. I got enough answer from him ..
> 
> And please don't talk of him here.. I'm here to have a good time.. and chat with friends.. I never friended him in fb.. and I don't get his status updates.. and I'm thankful for that..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok
Whasup

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow
> Avijit's facebook update makes me feel really sad for him @Deadly @deathnotice01
> Makes me feel like he's a good guy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I stopped believing his words long ago. When I tried to solve his problems in ot with others.. I got enough answer from him ..
> 
> And please don't talk of him here.. I'm here to have a good time.. and chat with friends.. I never friended him in fb.. and I don't get his status updates.. and I'm thankful for that..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



chill mr. deadly.  don't know the guy or the history, but i'm going with deadly on this one. if any topic offends/puts off any members/pledges here, let's not pursue it. :thumbup:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 14, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> You did register the word tapatalk right??
> 
> Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse


----------



## shree_tejas (May 14, 2013)

cascabel said:


> chill mr. deadly.  don't know the guy or the history, but i'm going with deadly on this one. if any topic offends/puts off any members/pledges here, let's not pursue it. :thumbup:
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Lets talk about Japan then... 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 14, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Lets talk about Japan then...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



...in Japanese..


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Lets talk about Japan then...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



lol. i know nothing about japan. 
on that note, i know there's a lot of asians here, but i don't think i've met anyone from japan.







Tezlastorme said:


> ...in Japanese..

Click to collapse



you know how to read/write/speak japanese? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 14, 2013)

Whasup guys 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


>

Click to collapse



I finally saw what's wrong on that page.. that roofie:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
That is what wrong there 
And new sig for all the thank button haters

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I finally saw what's wrong on that page.. that roofie:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> That is what wrong there
> And new sig for all the thank button haters
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You called? 

Nice initiative btw. :good:


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You called?
> 
> Nice initiative btw. :good:

Click to collapse



I knew I would find like minded people here:thumbup:

Thanks.. you should try sitting for studies.. you will get all these good ideas then

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I finally saw what's wrong on that page.. that roofie:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> That is what wrong there
> And new sig for all the thank button haters
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slope or tangent?


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Slope or tangent?

Click to collapse



Trigonometry :sly::sly::sly:

I'm going offline.. I have to study too.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 14, 2013)

Ohayō!


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I knew I would find like minded people here:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks.. you should try sitting for studies.. you will get all these good ideas then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did have *Dislikes: Thanks whores* as a part of my *Location * details quite some time back like how FS and a few others have it. But i decided to remove it on the day i got wind of the unfortunate news about Ronnie's daughter.

I'll just stick to occasional ranting against thank whores, but i prefer not to rant though. :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Trigonometry :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> I'm going offline.. I have to study too..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry wrong pewrson.






Sleepy! said:


> Ohayō!

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## roofrider (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Ohio.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What?

Click to collapse



LMGTFY :sly:


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ohio.

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> LMGTFY :sly:

Click to collapse



Thank me please.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ohio.

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Thank me please.

Click to collapse



Not convinced.  change your name to that ^

Then I'll think about it

@ roofie.. oh ya.. I don't remember seeing your signature that long before.. I try to tell people not to post like asking thanks.. but now That might come out as acts like a "mod".. so just put it on my sig

If they can ask in signature.. then so can we

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Not convinced.  change your name to that ^
> 
> Then I'll think about it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PSA: Everything you do comes off as you acting like a mod.


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> PSA: Everything you do comes off as you acting like a mod.

Click to collapse



But but but... .......












































You guise are trolls..  I don't believe ya

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> But but but... .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm going to become hokage! Believe it!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> But but but... .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*guys 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> *guys
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Guise*

Learn troll language or learn troll's language 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## jugg1es (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Guise*
> 
> Learn troll language or learn troll's language
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well change your avatar back, it's just not you. 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well change your avatar back, it's just not you.
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



i have no idea why, but i agree. maybe the new avatar doesn't fit the "deadly" nick? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 14, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i have no idea why, but i agree. maybe the new avatar doesn't fit the "deadly" nick?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Then he should change his nick. To Lamely.


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Then he should change his nick. To Lamely.

Click to collapse



which reminds me...
your avatar isn't "sleepy" enough. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Prawesome (May 14, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Then he should change his nick. To Lamely.

Click to collapse



That's you


----------



## Sleepy! (May 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That's you

Click to collapse



STFU, Lamesome! 

Lamejith! 

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> which reminds me...
> your avatar isn't "sleepy" enough.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



And yours isn't any of these... 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cascabel


----------



## Prawesome (May 14, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> STFU, Lamesome!
> 
> Lamejith!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------


Hows my new avatar btw?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> ---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Hows my new avatar btw?

Click to collapse



Thanks... I've been intending to download that image... 

The avatar... looks a bit... off...
Not a fan of the hair...


----------



## undercover (May 14, 2013)

@Deadly, you gotta learn to shorten your posts. Or at least do tl;dr 

I tl;dr your post in feedback thread 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> @Deadly, you gotta learn to shorten your posts. Or at least do tl;dr
> 
> I tl;dr your post in feedback thread
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I think you would like the post..  and I can't shorten it.. that's how I express.. can't put it in 2 words

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hows my new avatar btw?

Click to collapse



Bad horrible and if I was u ID change it asap


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Prawesome (May 14, 2013)

Oh well.. Guess i will change it later


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 14, 2013)

A_Richie said:


> How have I missed this thread for all these years? I love pointless banter

Click to collapse



I see you're from Gainesville. Awesome.







Prawesome said:


> Oh well.. Guess i will change it later

Click to collapse



Hey where do you shop?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Oh well.. Guess i will change it later

Click to collapse



it just doesn't sits well with your style brah

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> it just doesn't sits well with your style brah
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Ughhh... We haven't met. Hello. New to the frat? Your username reminds me of this guy called Deadly. who ate an onion for his ToT.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Ughhh... We haven't met. Hello. New to the frat? Your username reminds me of this guy called Deadly. who ate an onion for his ToT.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



He changed his name to Deadly like a month ago.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> He changed his name to Deadly like a month ago.

Click to collapse



Why... Why... Why... 
Why did you ruin it?
JESSICA IN THE KITCHEN

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Deadly (May 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why... Why... Why...
> Why did you ruin it?
> JESSICA IN THE KITCHEN
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As if anyone would have fallen for that .:sly:

My reply would have been..  you are too young to be drunk. Go home and stop trying to act 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

Major points for telling Ichigo to go to the kitchen, though.

Ichigo
I demand a sammich while you're in there.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

@Prawesome

New avatar... use this!





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Major points for telling Ichigo to go to the kitchen, though.
> 
> Ichigo
> I demand a sammich while you're in there.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice :thumbup:

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Sleepy! (May 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why... Why... Why...
> Why did you ruin it?
> JESSICA IN THE KITCHEN
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOLWUT?

Itchy don't cook, brah.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Major points for telling Ichigo to go to the kitchen, though.
> 
> Ichigo
> I demand a sammich while you're in there.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay I entertained you!

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> LOLWUT?
> 
> Itchy don't cook, brah.

Click to collapse



He better start. Today is my 33rd birthday and I demand a *SAMMICH*!

But first, let me differentiate between sandwich and sammich.

Sammich is on a higher level, only attainable by using quality fresh bread, exotic cheese, and a proper spread designed to go with the other flavors. I'm a master sammich artist. I would know. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> He better start. Today is my 33rd birthday and I demand a *SAMMICH*!
> 
> But first, let me differentiate between sandwich and sammich.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday! I'd get you headphones for your birthday but I'm too poor. So I'll give you these special custom built titanium sound wave manipulating unbreakable connection built in internet thingy with GPS and Google glass with 100Ghz overclockable 300 cores with extra unlockable cores headphones! If anything is missing, tell me!
((d-_-b))

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## veeman (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> He better start. Today is my 33rd birthday and I demand a *SAMMICH*!
> 
> But first, let me differentiate between sandwich and sammich.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So... A peanut butter banana sandwich with honey?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> He better start. Today is my 33rd birthday and I demand a *SAMMICH*!
> 
> But first, let me differentiate between sandwich and sammich.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday!!!! 

Oh, and I didn't know you worked at a Subway.... :sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> it just doesn't sits well with your style brah
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



I agree your just to prawesome so u need an amazing avatar 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> He better start. Today is my 33rd birthday and I demand a *SAMMICH*!
> 
> But first, let me differentiate between sandwich and sammich.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well happy birthday!!! We are all at McDonald's waiting for u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## undercover (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> He better start. Today is my 33rd birthday and I demand a *SAMMICH*!
> 
> But first, let me differentiate between sandwich and sammich.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What have you done to Lord Sandwich's name? 

And happy Jesus birthday! 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> He better start. Today is my 33rd birthday and I demand a *SAMMICH*!
> 
> But first, let me differentiate between sandwich and sammich.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday!
Unfortunately, I do not cook for anyone, no matter the occasion.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Happy Birthday!
> Unfortunately, I do not cook for anyone, no matter the occasion.

Click to collapse



Yes you do. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes you do.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



It cooks @Android Pizza..


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> It cooks @Android Pizza..

Click to collapse



Despite my name, I'm not actually a pizza...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Despite my name, I'm not actually a pizza...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Really now...






Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 14, 2013)

Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Nice selfie

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nice selfie
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse









 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## jugg1es (May 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse








_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Despite my name, I'm not actually a pizza...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



No! You're lying!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No! You're lying!

Click to collapse



Yes, I am! And you're REAL storm! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes, I am! And you're REAL storm!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Wat?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes, I am! And you're REAL storm!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



*strorme 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> *strorme
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



*storme


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 14, 2013)

I WILL BAN YOU ALL


----------



## M_T_M (May 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I WILL BAN YOU ALL

Click to collapse



LOL!

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## mark manning (May 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I WILL BAN YOU ALL

Click to collapse




Not if I do it first :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (May 14, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Not if I do it first :silly:

Click to collapse



Reported for abusing mod power.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> LOL!
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Thread just got serious! 







mark manning said:


> Not if I do it first :silly:

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Reported for abusing mod power.

Click to collapse



Like that's anything new 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Reported for abusing mod power.

Click to collapse



killjoy


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> So... A peanut butter banana sandwich with honey?

Click to collapse



No. That's a disgrace.





Sleepy! said:


> Happy birthday!!!!
> 
> Oh, and I didn't know you worked at a Subway.... :sly:

Click to collapse





I did for a month, actually. It was horrible.



undercover said:


> What have you done to Lord Sandwich's name?
> 
> And happy Jesus birthday!
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse




Lol! I've been telling my wife I'll soon have outlived Jesus' human form.




Ichigo said:


> Happy Birthday!
> Unfortunately, I do not cook for anyone, no matter the occasion.

Click to collapse



Either it makes a sammich, or it puts the lotion on its skin. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol! I've been telling my wife I'll soon have outlived Jesus' human form.
> 
> 
> Either it makes a sammich, or it puts the lotion on its skin.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo J,
it's yo birthday?

Cool, happy birthday dude,

sandwich sucks,

have a manwich instead,
example when used in a sentence:
_"WIFE MAKE ME A MANWICH!"_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No. That's a disgrace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday bro
You old are you now

Good morning everyone 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Happy Birthday bro
> You old are you now
> 
> Good morning everyone
> ...

Click to collapse



he's a tad bit younger than jesus


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 15, 2013)

Jesus lived (in human form) to an estimated 33 years old.

I'm 33, and feel 33 give or take 15 years depending on the day.

Thanks for the well wishes, people, commies, crustaceans, undead lurkers, and Joseph.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Either it makes a sammich, or it puts the lotion on its skin.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



OK, now there seems to be something gong on that I want no part of. :sly:


----------



## veeman (May 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No. That's a disgrace.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Nah bro. That stuff is the best.

Way better without all that veggietable crap.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yo J,
> it's yo birthday?
> 
> Cool, happy birthday dude,
> ...

Click to collapse



A manwich?!?!! :sly:







---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Nah bro. That stuff is the best.
> 
> Way better without all that veggietable crap.

Click to collapse



Bacon. Needs more bacon.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> A manwich?!?!! :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 15, 2013)

Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## shree_tejas (May 15, 2013)

Happy bdy J! 

The lord has spoken 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

Greetings, you schlubs. 

Jeremy, Happy Vaginal Birth Canal Liberation Anniversary! 

Just got caught up on the last 100 or so pages. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings, you schlubs.
> 
> Jeremy, Happy Vaginal Birth Canal Liberation Anniversary!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well that's a sweet way of saying birthdays,

i should do that to people more often.


also,
hello o wise launcher or leaf


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings, you schlubs.
> 
> Jeremy, Happy Vaginal Birth Canal Liberation Anniversary!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So he shows up after all.


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So he shows up after all.

Click to collapse



Some of us grown folk have lives, and chase female tail. Others, well... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Some of us grown folk have lives, and chase female tail. Others, well...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So very true LOL


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Some of us grown folk have lives, and chase female tail. Others, well...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Still no excuse to leave for a week. I'm busy too. I just don't have a family to run.


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Still no excuse to leave for a week. I'm busy too. I just don't have a family to run.

Click to collapse



Last I checked, I'm still the OP. I can come and go as I please. And if I've gone, chances are I'm still coming - the adults will understand this part. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Still no excuse to leave for a week. I'm busy too. I just don't have a family to run.

Click to collapse



Like hiding n sleeping? :what::what:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Last I checked, I'm still the OP. I can come and go as I please. And if I've gone, chances are I'm still coming - the adults will understand this part.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whatever. 
So, how are you doing?


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Whatever.
> So, how are you doing?

Click to collapse



Doing well, despite being so goddamned busy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Last I checked, I'm still the OP. I can come and go as I please. And if I've gone, chances are I'm still coming - the adults will understand this part.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





so how's all the "chasing the non-homo sapien" part going?


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> so how's all the "chasing the non-homo sapien" part going?

Click to collapse



I'd have to start another thread to fully describe all the encounters! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'd have to start another thread to fully describe all the encounters!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Someone did start that kinda thread once... Like "travel war stories"  or something. It died kinda quick. 
Edit... It was Axis who started it, now i remember. 
-kcco-


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Last I checked, I'm still the OP. I can come and go as I please. And if I've gone, chances are I'm still coming - the adults will understand this part.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You actually caught up?  even with all the ichogo spamming.. :thumbup:

And happy birthday jer! 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

Hola Guys!

Yesterday I was at my Best friends Birthday Party and on of her friends dropped my lumia in the cake. Still working but cannot get rid of the smell,anyone has an idea how to get rid of the smell?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You actually caught up?  even with all the ichogo spamming.. :thumbup:
> 
> And happy birthday jer!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shhhhhhhhhhh, we all have him on ignore,  he hasn't figured it out yet. 

-kcco-


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You actually caught up?  even with all the ichogo spamming.. :thumbup:
> 
> And happy birthday jer!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I do not spam. 






TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh, we all have him on ignore,  he hasn't figured it out yet.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Wait, what?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

Did you guys hear something? 


Nvm,  just the wind. 

-kcco-


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

Am I a pledge yet?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'd have to start another thread to fully describe all the encounters!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I smell a novel in the making


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Am I a pledge yet?

Click to collapse



You should be but I'm not the one that makes those decisions. Deadly? Apex? Grumpy? 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Am I a pledge yet?

Click to collapse



*ahem* can you please link to your first post here? And to intro? I'll ask apex to add you if its more than one week.. I'm sure others agree..

Little note brothers/sisters.. anyone having any issues with funny(not)pharmacist.
Pm me or post here.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> *ahem* can you please link to your first post here? And to intro? I'll ask apex to add you if its more than one week.. I'm sure others agree..
> 
> Little note brothers/sisters.. anyone having any issues with funny(not)pharmacist.
> Pm me or post here..
> ...

Click to collapse



I am funny in real life,the keyboard sucks the humor off my fingers!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am funny in real life,the keyboard sucks the humor off my fingers!

Click to collapse



See that was funny well done 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> See that was funny well done
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



He is actually scared.. remember roofie *ahem* case? He worries if he tries harder *cough* it might turn to that.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> See that was funny well done
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



With all the Grammar Nazis around it is hard to be funny!:laugh:


----------



## percy_g2 (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> *ahem* can you please link to your first post here? And to intro? I'll ask apex to add you if its more than one week.. I'm sure others agree..
> 
> Little note brothers/sisters.. anyone having any issues with funny(not)pharmacist.
> Pm me or post here..
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes i have, he is not funny .please name him friedpharmacist/funkypharma
Whatever you like 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Yes i have, he is not funny .please name him friedpharmacist/funkypharma
> Whatever you like
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You Little... Said Sir Homer to Sir Bart Simpson!


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh yes! But that happens rarely in season 24!


----------



## gadgetroid (May 15, 2013)

Oh yeah, and happy birthday, Jeremy. :thumbup:


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

Can anyone here read marathi?


----------



## percy_g2 (May 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Can anyone here read marathi?

Click to collapse



I can 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> I can
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check my bllog then,added in the profile


----------



## gadgetroid (May 15, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The dude has only one birthday a year.   One is enough.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



 Really!? Wow! Never knew. 

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> Can anyone here read marathi?

Click to collapse



Considering that half the people here aren't Indians, my answer would be no. :sly:


----------



## percy_g2 (May 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Check my bllog then,added in the profile

Click to collapse



Will see when i open my pc, currently in half sleep. 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> *ahem* can you please link to your first post here? And to intro? I'll ask apex to add you if its more than one week.. I'm sure others agree..
> 
> Little note brothers/sisters.. anyone having any issues with funny(not)pharmacist.
> Pm me or post here..
> ...

Click to collapse



I have absolutely no problems with him not unbecoming a pledge.

I'M DRUNK.

That is all. Lol!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Really!? Wow! Never knew.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, look at your post in my quote, that's all im saying.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

Sir potato is here!


----------



## gadgetroid (May 15, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> well, look at your post in my quote, that's all im saying.

Click to collapse



I just did. 

It seems normal. :sly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I just did.
> 
> It seems normal. :sly:

Click to collapse



ok, im over it now.  moving on...


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

hey my post suddenly got deleted,

i smell unknown powerszzzz


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 15, 2013)

What post?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What post?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



from the previous page,
well i think i know why i quoted "his" post together with yours.

i had 3 replies on that


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey my post suddenly got deleted,
> 
> i smell unknown powerszzzz

Click to collapse



Mod Troll???


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Mod Troll???

Click to collapse



Empty_M


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Empty_M

Click to collapse



Oh I get it!


----------



## gadgetroid (May 15, 2013)

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall...


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall...

Click to collapse



Humpty Dumptys iPhone had a great fall!


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> He is actually scared.. remember roofie *ahem* case? He worries if he tries harder *cough* it might turn to that..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Wut?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Humpty Dumptys iPhone had a great fall!

Click to collapse



All of steve's idiots and all of cook's men, couldn't put the $800 beer can together again

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Wut?

Click to collapse



hi ceiling, what's umm.. oops


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey my post suddenly got deleted,
> 
> i smell unknown powerszzzz

Click to collapse



Something is fishy here.
Show yourself you no0b!


----------



## mark manning (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Something is fishy here.
> Show yourself you no0b!

Click to collapse



You guys think too much 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wut?

Click to collapse



You know.. your *issue*.. err.. the _up_ *issue*

@ my post count 



mark manning said:


> You guys think too much
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



look what roofie dragged here 
______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

mark manning said:


> You guys think too much
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> You know.. your *issue*.. err.. the _up_ *issue*
> 
> @ my post count
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



don't remind him,
we can't afford to let him notice, just act normal.



HI CEILING! WHAT'S DOWN???


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hi ceiling, what's umm.. oops

Click to collapse



Don't tell me yours is never up. :sly::sly::sly:



mark manning said:


> You guys think too much

Click to collapse



Ah so it was you all along.
Some posts just didn't make sense on the last page.



Deadly said:


> You know.. your *issue*.. err.. the _up_ *issue*

Click to collapse



You and i have an issue now.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 15, 2013)

mark manning said:


> You guys think too much
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @ my post count

Click to collapse



Stop posting deadly!!! STOP IT!!

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> HI CEILING! WHAT'S DOWN???

Click to collapse



Just noticed my pen is down. Think i should pick it up now, don't want it down there for long.


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You and i have an issue now.

Click to collapse



comeatmebrah.Jpg

/too lazy to upload image




roofrider said:


> Stop posting deadly!!! STOP IT!!

Click to collapse



I try man! I try.. trust me..  but you guys.. .:sly:

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

Yo Jeremy,
sorry but i had to do this the 2nd time


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

Ohai @Apex

Long time, no see...


----------



## cascabel (May 15, 2013)

jeremy's birthday is today? happy birthday jriot. now where the beers at???


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

cascabel said:


> jeremy's birthday is today? happy birthday jriot. now where the beers at???

Click to collapse



prawn that self-fish has hidden all booze,
we're on red alert people


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Ohai @Apex
> 
> Long time, no see...

Click to collapse



Howdy do, Sleepy! :beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jeremy!







Beers have arrived!


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yo Jeremy,
> sorry but i had to do this the 2nd time

Click to collapse




Esteban Colberto.....
my idol! 

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Howdy do, Sleepy! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:diet coke:

Sup? you been busy...


----------



## gadgetroid (May 15, 2013)

I'm going to ask a ban. 

Help me, guise.


----------



## cascabel (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Howdy do, Sleepy! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ohai apex. long time. where have you been hiding your hairy behind?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yo Jeremy,
> sorry but i had to do this the 2nd time

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



those days when sleepy had a huge arse sig and that pic was all i could remember of it's sacred contents


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> those days when sleepy had a huge arse sig and that pic was all i could remember of it's sacred contents

Click to collapse



Lmao the flashbacks are coming


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

Is my watch period over
I pmed apex the page number of my intro 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> those days when sleepy had a huge arse sig and that pic was all i could remember of it's sacred contents

Click to collapse



That pic is awesome. 

It'll be coming back on the sig in a few days.


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Morning 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

Got a new pair of earphones! @DowntownJeffBrown to make up for the S LOL


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Anyone here using adaway? I'm having problems downloading hosts from http://hosts-file.net/ad_servers.asp anyone else having problems, any other host sites i can use? 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Anyone here using adaway? I'm having problems downloading hosts from http://hosts-file.net/ad_servers.asp anyone else having problems, any other host sites i can use?
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



Workin fine with me jiggly


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Workin fine with me jiggly
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



It downloads from the other sites fine, just not this one :banghead:

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Workin fine with me jiggly
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



+1

May be Alan can upload his hosts file and you could use it? I'm currently trying to browse via tethering 10 KB net.. so don't want to upload too 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

I've had loads of ads last couple of days 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It downloads from the other sites fine, just not this one :banghead:
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



Reinstall. I think I've had this issue before. Solved it somehow... probably a reinstall.


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Reinstall. I think I've had this issue before. Solved it somehow... probably a reinstall.

Click to collapse



Have done, twice this morning :banghead:

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Have done, twice this morning :banghead:
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



Wait then.
@Deadly where's the hosts located?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

@jugg1es... hosts-file.net seems to be down... not loading for me either.

Attached my hosts.


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> @jugg1es... hosts-file.net seems to be down... not loading for me either.
> 
> Attached my hosts.

Click to collapse



Cheers, where do i put them? 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers, where do i put them?
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



/system/etc/hosts

Permissions rw-r--r--

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers, where do i put them?
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



Open that text file, copy everything in it.

Open Adaway, press the menu button.

You'll see an option to show the hosts file.

Select that, and open the file using a text editor.

Paste this over your hosts, save it, and see if it works.

Edit... @Deadly's way is simpler.


----------



## cascabel (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Open that text file, copy everything in it.
> 
> Open Adaway, press the menu button.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



doctors.. always want to complicate things. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> /system/etc/hosts
> 
> Permissions rw-r--r--
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No such folder :banghead:







Sleepy! said:


> Open that text file, copy everything in it.
> 
> Open Adaway, press the menu button.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried this, still have ads:banghead:


_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

Lmao. Juggles is in a fix. :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lmao. Juggles is in a fix. :thumbup: :laugh:

Click to collapse



Glad you find it funny  
Now STFU :flipoff2:

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

New Siggy!
Paint Skills level High!
LOL


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Glad you find it funny
> Now STFU :flipoff2:
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse




Why not use a different one? adblock?


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Why not use a different one? adblock?

Click to collapse



Because I'm too lazy 
Haven't you learnt anything about me 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Because I'm too lazy
> Haven't you learnt anything about me
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



I'm lazy too, but when it comes to fixing the phone OCD kicks in. And it should for you too. 

How's your help thread doing?


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm lazy too, but when it comes to fixing the phone OCD kicks in. And it should for you too.
> 
> How's your help thread doing?

Click to collapse



Im having a day of from using search, I'll do it tomorrow 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No such folder :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then check /etc/

And /system/etc/hosts 

meaning root folder-->system-->etc folder 
then hosts file I meant.. 

You must have etc folder somewhere.. or just search hosts file in file explorer.. I assume you have search option and you can use it 

Btw a reboot is recommended 

View attachment 1963778
______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im having a day of from using search, I'll do it tomorrow
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



Haven't tried this but here it is anyway http://adblockplus.org/en/android-install

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Then check /etc/
> 
> And /system/etc/hosts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iirc /etc/ is linked to /system/etc/ (symlink is it?)


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Then check /etc/
> 
> And /system/etc/hosts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you not read the bit about having a day of from search 

_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Haven't tried this but here it is anyway http://adblockplus.org/en/android-install
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well most of them will be there
by symlink.. and its OK if you paste there.. as whole directory will be in only one place.. the beauty of symlink






jugg1es said:


> Did you not read the bit about having a day of from search
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



fine. If you don't want to solve your help. Then don't ask

You remember your own word? If you can't do what a user asks you to do.. to get your problem solved.. then why ask in the first place?

That guy who got angry at you for asking him to try something 


Well, you could just check if you have an etc folder in root folder you know? :sly:
No need to search for that.. 
______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, you could just check if you have an etc folder in root folder you know? :sly:
> No need to search for that..
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



Lol. I'm sure he won't be able to find it.


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol. I'm sure he won't be able to find it.

Click to collapse








_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Got a new pair of earphones!
> @DowntownJeffBrown to make up for the S LOL

Click to collapse



Sweet  I love getting new stuff 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse



Attaboy! Now look for the hosts file. 

Even if it's not there just paste deadly's sleepy's hosts file there.


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No such folder :banghead:
> 
> 
> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse




jugg1es said:


> _     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _

Click to collapse






/Prime example of n00b
______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Attaboy! Now look for the hosts file.
> 
> Even if it's not there just paste deadly's sleepy's hosts file there.

Click to collapse



What, you mean this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_     "Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana." - Groucho Marx     _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What, you mean this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ewwww TouchWiz




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What, you mean this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that one.  Replace it and give it the same permissions, but it seems to be updated lol.
If it doesn't work then check if your phone flies.


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yes, that one.  Replace it and give it the same permissions, but it seems to be updated lol.
> If it doesn't work then check if your phone flies.

Click to collapse



Well that was easy. :sly:

But I've still had ads since the first time i did it 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yes, that one.  Replace it and give it the same permissions, but it seems to be updated lol.
> If it doesn't work then check if your phone flies.

Click to collapse





Deadly said:


> Then check /etc/
> 
> And /system/etc/hosts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If nothing works... flash a working rom or switch off data.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> If nothing works... flash a working rom or switch off data..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.

Click to collapse



But flashing a rom would mean me actually picking one and getting of my arse to backup my phone before i leave stock. 
Coor you people really don't realise how lazy i am do you. 
Your spoon feeding (we dont spoon feed, people don't learn) 
I'm actually bored and you've all amused me for the last hour  cheers 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

Well here is mine .. http://d-h.st/PCI

750+ KB file.. its quite updated.. and I don't get any ads.. try checking which apps are culprits using adaway app option.. and do a reboot once
@qF.. #Fail.. its es file explorer you are seeing.. 

______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> But flashing a rom would mean me actually picking one and getting of my arse to backup my phone before i leave stock.
> Coor you people really don't realise how lazy i am do you.
> Your spoon feeding (we dont spoon feed, people don't learn)
> I'm actually bored and you've all amused me for the last hour  cheers
> ...

Click to collapse



Coor! Dafuq is a coor!


Slow Deadly is slow.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Coor! Dafuq is a coor!
> 
> 
> Slow Deadly is slow.

Click to collapse



Seriously  ? Dude ! Coor ! It's how Asians say cool

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Seriously  ? Dude ! Coor ! It's how Asians say cool
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



-_-

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Seriously  ? Dude ! Coor ! It's how Asians say cool
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Does that mean i'm not Asian?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Does that mean i'm not Asian?

Click to collapse



I donrow...are you Asian enrough ? 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Does that mean i'm not Asian?

Click to collapse



ikr? 


______________________________________
Anyone who doesn't think there are two sides to an argument is probably in one.


----------



## roofrider (May 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I donrow...are you Asian enrough ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I don't know about that, but i'm certainly not Rohin enough.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I don't know about that, but i'm certainly not Rohin enough.

Click to collapse



Damn right you ain't 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## veeman (May 15, 2013)

Rohn stahp. Rohn pls. Stahp beeng so lezy. Nao tym 2 et sum chezy pofs.


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Rohn stahp. Rohn pls. Stahp beeng so lezy. Nao tym 2 et sum chezy pofs.

Click to collapse



Mmm. I love cheesy puffs.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Rohn stahp. Rohn pls. Stahp beeng so lezy. Nao tym 2 et sum chezy pofs.

Click to collapse



Veeman is not responding 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## veeman (May 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Veeman is not responding
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Y u dnt lyk teh chezy pofs?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Y u dnt lyk teh chezy pofs?

Click to collapse



Settings > Apps > All > Veeman 1.0 > Force Close > Clear Data

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## veeman (May 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Settings > Apps > All > Veeman 1.0 > Force Close > Clear Data
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



U bettr b eting the chezy pofs I snt u.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Y u dnt lyk teh chezy pofs?

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well here is mine .. http://d-h.st/PCI
> 
> 750+ KB file.. its quite updated.. and I don't get any ads.. try checking which apps are culprits using adaway app option.. and do a reboot once
> @qF.. #Fail.. its es file explorer you are seeing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Dumbass. See the status bar




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> U bettr b eting the chezy pofs I snt u.

Click to collapse



English plz. 







Sleepy! said:


>

Click to collapse





Cheezy Puffs!




QuantumFoam said:


> Dumbass. See the status bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 
Season Finale Night, BTW.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Dumbass. See the status bar
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ouch
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> English plz.
> Cheezy Puffs!
> 
> Season Finale Night, BTW.

Click to collapse




I'm watching season finales of seven shows this week. 
Yesterday was "How I Met Your Mother"


Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Hey @QuantumFoam,how's things? 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm watching season finales of seven shows this week.
> Yesterday was "How I Met Your Mother"
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse




All I have is Supernatural today, and then The Office tomorrow.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam Deleted it!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hey @QuantumFoam,how's things?
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



All good. Yourself?







Ichigo said:


> All I have is Supernatural today, and then The Office tomorrow.

Click to collapse



I have Supernatural, HIMYM, Arrow, Nikita, Big Bang Theory, Two and a Half Men and one more, can't remember




Sent from my Nexus⁴

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> I have decided I won't log in facebook this week!
> I am a little too much active there

Click to collapse



RIP English




Sent from my Nexus⁴

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> I have decided I won't log in facebook this week!
> I am a little too much active there

Click to collapse



RIP English




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

So many english commies abound, 

What's with all these cheezy pops?


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So many english commies abound,
> 
> What's with all these cheezy pops?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheese Puffs


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Cheese Puffs

Click to collapse



Puffy cheeze? 
Never heard of them, 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Puffy cheeze?
> Never heard of them,
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Prefer mac and cheese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Prefer mac and cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

Getting blood drawn in a few minutes.


----------



## Prawesome (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Getting blood drawn in a few minutes.

Click to collapse



Don't worry kid. Blood tests don't pain


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

Morning, goobers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Don't worry kid. Blood tests don't pain

Click to collapse



That depends on whose wielding the big needle 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Morning, goobers.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai! 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

What's skaking, Jughead? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's shaking, Jughead?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ftfy 


My DT's 

How's you stranger? 


_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ftfy
> 
> 
> My DT's
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, ya know. Just learning how to spell. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Meh, ya know. Just learning how to spell.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You been up to much? 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You been up to much?
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



Yeah, been crazy busy lately. I've had several big projects for work that finally came to completion, so I've got some time to jag off now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Don't worry kid. Blood tests don't pain

Click to collapse



They messed up or hit a nerve. I've had blood drawn before, and it's never hurt. But this one... Holy crap! It hurt unbearably bad. I can't even describe the pain. It sucked. And it lasted for about a minute.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

This site's administration losing whatever respect I had for it. Fast. 

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> They messed up or hit a nerve. I've had blood drawn before, and it's never hurt. But this one... Holy crap! It hurt unbearably bad. I can't even describe the pain. It sucked. And it lasted for about a minute.

Click to collapse



Yeah that can happen. But as long as there's no swelling after ~15-20 mins you should be fine.


----------



## Apex (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> This site's administration losing whatever respect I had for it. Fast.

Click to collapse



Lost mine a good while back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Lost mine a good while back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, well, sometimes you just try to ignore this kind of crap...
And I'm not around as much as you are...


----------



## cascabel (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yeah, well, sometimes you just try to ignore this kind of crap...
> And I'm not around as much as you are...

Click to collapse



you're around more often than apex.  at least lately. 
you in the hospital? or at starbucks? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> This site's administration losing whatever respect I had for it. Fast.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid Cleveland Clinic.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you're around more often than apex.  at least lately.
> you in the hospital? or at starbucks?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



that's just the past week or so, Cassie....

when was I at Starbucks?


----------



## DanceOff (May 15, 2013)

Hi guys,
Just a note that I'm still alive  
Too busy these days :/

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Hi guys,
> Just a note that I'm still alive
> Too busy these days :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dang it. Still alive I see.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Dang it. Still alive I see.

Click to collapse



Oh, the disappointment.


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Oh, the disappointment.

Click to collapse



I thought he had passed on this time.


----------



## veeman (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> They messed up or hit a nerve. I've had blood drawn before, and it's never hurt. But this one... Holy crap! It hurt unbearably bad. I can't even describe the pain. It sucked. And it lasted for about a minute.

Click to collapse



Bite both of your pinkies with your incisors for a little but over 30 seconds. Then take pinkies, cross them, pull them apart as hard as you can.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Bite both of your pinkies with your incisors for a little but over 30 seconds. Then take pinkies, cross them, pull them apart as hard as you can.

Click to collapse



That only works with snake bites...


----------



## veeman (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> That only works with snake bites...

Click to collapse



Why would you want to cause pain when you got bitten by a snake?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why would you want to cause pain when you got bitten by a snake?

Click to collapse



To distract your body from the pain of the snakebite, dummy.


----------



## M_T_M (May 15, 2013)

Let us not bad mouth a Mod mates...let the past in the past and carry on with whatever it is that you people do here  :silly:

Trololololol forevah!!


----------



## veeman (May 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Let us not bad mouth a Mod mates...let the past in the past and carry on with whatever it is that you people do here  :silly:
> 
> Trololololol forevah!!

Click to collapse



So I can bad mouth non mods then?  

Also yes, let's move on to a different topic... like chezy pofs!


----------



## undercover (May 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Let us not bad mouth a Mod mates...let the past in the past and carry on with whatever it is that you people do here  :silly:
> 
> Trololololol forevah!!

Click to collapse



Keep your nosy nose out! 

Ermm, what's the talk about? 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## M_T_M (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> So I can bad mouth non mods then?
> 
> Also yes, let's move on to a different topic... like chezy pofs!

Click to collapse



Err.....you see.....the reason.....err...
/writes down veeman's username in black list of smart alecks


----------



## undercover (May 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Err.....you see.....the reason.....err...
> /writes down veeman's username in black list of smart alecks

Click to collapse



Am I still No1 in that list? I better be :sly::sly:

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> So I can bad mouth non mods then?
> 
> Also yes, let's move on to a different topic... like chezy pofs!

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 03:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Err.....you see.....the reason.....err...
> /writes down veeman's username in black list of smart alecks

Click to collapse



Well... at least he's in the company of great people like you on that list.


----------



## undercover (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ---------- Post added at 03:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Say again? 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## veeman (May 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Err.....you see.....the reason.....err...
> /writes down veeman's username in black list of smart alecks

Click to collapse



Speaking of alecks.... I have to take that aleks placement exam soon. Thanks for reminding me. :thumbup:


----------



## undercover (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Speaking of alecks.... I have to take that aleks placement exam soon. Thanks for reminding me. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



He meant Daleks. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Am I still No1 in that list? I better be :sly::sly:
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're no one on that list, stinky.


----------



## undercover (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yeah, you're no one on that list, stinky.

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
Better be no one on that list than a fake Dr. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (May 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Am I still No1 in that list? I better be :sly::sly:
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Are you sure that's the list your thinking of? 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## undercover (May 15, 2013)

Anyway, I'm tired. So, FU all and I'm off to bed. FU! ALL! 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> :sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:
> Better be no one on that list than a fake Dr.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



So you're trying to be a fake doctor in addition to being no one?


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

The kill list? Is that what we're talking about?


----------



## undercover (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> So you're trying to be a fake doctor too?

Click to collapse



No. You hold that title singlehandedly. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> So you're trying to be a fake doctor in addition to being no one?

Click to collapse



Why isn't my message getting delivered to you? 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Sleepy! (May 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Why isn't my message getting delivered to you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Flashed AOKP.
Helium restore sucks.
Be online in 5 mins.


----------



## veeman (May 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> He meant Daleks.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Isn't that a robot?


----------



## Ichigo (May 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Isn't that a robot?

Click to collapse



You're thinking of Galeks.


----------



## undercover (May 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You're thinking of Galeks.

Click to collapse



There we go. Geometry all over again.  @flastnoles11! Haaaaalp, 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> There we go. Geometry all over again.  @flastnoles11! Haaaaalp,
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Still not funny   how's everyone doing?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 15, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Still not funny   how's everyone doing?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Funny. Funny every time. 
Me is good. You? 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Funny. Funny every time.
> Me is good. You?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Not bad, watching the heat dominate the bulls right now :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not bad, watching the heat dominate the bulls right now :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To bad we didn't have Rose or Deng 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

sup dawgs


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> sup dawgs

Click to collapse



What up homie 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Trolls trolls everywhere  
@deathnotice01







 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> sup dawgs

Click to collapse











darkshadow246 said:


> What up homie
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





What up my homefries?





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Trolls trolls everywhere
> @deathnotice01
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They prefer the term "ugly dwarfs".


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What up homie
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Trolls trolls everywhere
> @deathnotice01
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> What up my homefries?
> 
> They prefer the term "ugly dwarfs".

Click to collapse



i seriously need to stop responding to posts in xda,

i have 1 software and 1 ad-network to certify by friday and i'm not half yet done, i need to close my browser but xda is so tempting


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i seriously need to stop responding to posts in xda,
> 
> i have 1 software and 1 ad-network to certify by friday and i'm not half yet done, i need to close my browser but xda is so tempting

Click to collapse



Yeah I know
During my exams I used to check all posts once in half an hour

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i seriously need to stop responding to posts in xda,
> 
> i have 1 software and 1 ad-network to certify by friday and i'm not half yet done, i need to close my browser but xda is so tempting

Click to collapse



Go do et NAO!!!


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Trolls trolls everywhere
> @deathnotice01
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see you got back Cairo in your avatar

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> To bad we didn't have Rose or Deng
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Would have made for a much more exciting series! I respect the bulls, but I'm a heat fan for life!  Gotta give them props for hanging in there even with all their injuries

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I see you got back Cairo in your avatar
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes he's back. Jack has had enough time in the limelight for now 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Would have made for a much more exciting series! I respect the bulls, but I'm a heat fan for life!  Gotta give them props for hanging in there even with all their injuries
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agreed... The Heat look good though and the west is wide open. So who knows who the heat will play if they get that far.


On a more positive note my favorite pro cyclist Tyler Farrar won today 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Would have made for a much more exciting series! I respect the bulls, but I'm a heat fan for life!  Gotta give them props for hanging in there even with all their injuries
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Boo! Boo!


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

Good Morning People! 
Finally got rid of the cake's smell from my phone.

When can I change my avatar back to normal? I got a wonderful picture for my avatar yesterday.

How you people have awesome signature pictures? I mean how to make them?


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Boo! Boo!

Click to collapse



Don't be hatin

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Good Morning People!
> Finally got rid of the cake's smell from my phone.
> 
> When can I change my avatar back to normal? I got a wonderful picture for my avatar yesterday.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it's in user account settings or something 
I don't use xda on PC

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I think it's in user account settings or something
> I don't use xda on PC
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



I am talking about how to make those!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am talking about how to make those!

Click to collapse



Why would you want to do that 
Photoshop maybe 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am talking about how to make those!

Click to collapse



Sent you the link  

And morning peeps 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## veeman (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You're thinking of Galeks.

Click to collapse



Der r meny chezy pofs in teh galeksy.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 16, 2013)

Hey Grumpy! How's it hanging?


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

@QuantumFoam
If you read this - Holy Crap!


----------



## shree_tejas (May 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey Grumpy! How's it hanging?

Click to collapse



You call me grumpy?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Apex (May 16, 2013)

I've read this exact thing before. 

Ah, Re-eee-post! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> I've read this exact thing before.
> 
> Ah, Re-eee-post!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Sent you the link
> 
> And morning peeps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My dear dumb friend Where??

Wooden boxes really affect the sound!


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Bite both of your pinkies with your incisors for a little but over 30 seconds. Then take pinkies, cross them, pull them apart as hard as you can.

Click to collapse



I just tried this, used my canines instead but i gave up halfway through.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 16, 2013)

A mi Gerd, gues!  Lerk wo shwerd erp!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> A mi Gerd, gues!  Lerk wo shwerd erp!

Click to collapse



no.


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> A mi Gerd, gues!  Lerk wo shwerd erp!

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Gotta get more sophisticated with your gifs dude.


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Gotta get more sophisticated with your gifs dude.

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey Grumpy! How's it hanging?

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> @QuantumFoam
> If you read this - Holy Crap!

Click to collapse



Shut up till I'm done 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



See?  Roofy gets it. Finally.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

Sup guys 
@veeman 

I laughed hard at this. Well played like a sir, unlike the 12 year olds who lurk on XDA, if I do say so myself


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Morning half bakes 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning half bakes
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



 is that a type of cheezy poffs or some similar shiet ?


----------



## Prawesome (May 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not bad, watching the heat dominate the bulls right now :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why would you watch heat dominating bulls? Sadist!! How would you feel if YOU were dominated by heat? :thumbdown:







jugg1es said:


> Morning half bakes
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



Morning jiggly balls


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

Whasup guys
Got my first bad pm from a mod

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> Got my first bad pm from a mod
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



What for? 

I've only had a couple for images that have been removed 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What for?
> 
> I've only had a couple for images that have been removed
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



I had a fight with Android pizza 
Nothing that bad
Mod deleted our posts and told me not to directly attack people
Aren't you guys supposed to be watching me in this period? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Prawesome (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What for?
> 
> I've only had a couple for images that have been removed
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



I have never had any warning as such

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> I had a fight with Android pizza
> Nothing that bad
> Mod deleted our posts and told me not to directly attack people
> Aren't you guys supposed to be watching me in this period?
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would we watch you in your period? :sly::sly::sly:

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> I had a fight with Android pizza
> Nothing that bad
> Mod deleted our posts and told me not to directly attack people
> Aren't you guys supposed to be watching me in this period?
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would we watch you in your period? :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I have never had any warning as such
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It wasn't a warning as such, more a friendly "don't post stuff like this" 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Prawesome (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I had a fight with Android pizza
> Nothing that bad
> Mod deleted our posts and told me not to directly attack people
> Aren't you guys supposed to be watching me in this period?
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would we watch you in your period? :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I had a fight with Android pizza
> Nothing that bad
> Mod deleted our posts and told me not to directly attack people
> Aren't you guys supposed to be watching me in this period?
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it's illegal in some countries to watch someone who's on their period


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It wasn't a warning as such, more a friendly "don't post stuff like this"
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



Yeah same here 
Nice mod 
@Prawesome
Dude no  lol
This is my watch period right
You guys should've seen it

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah same here
> Nice mod
> @Prawesome
> Dude no  lol
> ...

Click to collapse



This is getting weirder and weirder by the minute


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> This is getting weirder and weirder by the minute

Click to collapse



Oh my god 
I'm a guy 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Oh my god
> I'm a guy
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Which makes it even weirder


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Which makes it even weirder

Click to collapse



Trollolololol @RohinZaraki


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Trollolololol @RohinZaraki

Click to collapse



Hey, you're the pharmacist  help the poor lad with his _problem_


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey, you're the pharmacist  help the poor lad with his _problem_

Click to collapse



Pharmacy Year One Completed.
All I know is how to manufacture tablets,Injection and other things plus A LOT OF BIOCHEMISTRY


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Pharmacy Year One Completed.
> All I know is how to manufacture tablets,Injection and other things plus A LOT OF BIOCHEMISTRY

Click to collapse



Great. Just learn how to manufacture tampons and you're good to go


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Great. Just learn how to manufacture tampons and you're good to go

Click to collapse



I doubt about having that in my syllabus. :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

Lol 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I doubt about having that in my syllabus. :angel::angel::angel:

Click to collapse



 that's just sad, you sexist pharmacist


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I doubt about having that in my syllabus. :angel::angel::angel:

Click to collapse



Shut up and give me my weed prescription so i can get it legally 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Prawesome (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah same here
> Nice mod
> @Prawesome
> Dude no  lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Why? What was special with your period this time?  Oh..WAIT..I don't wanna know


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why? What was special with your period this time?  Oh..WAIT..I don't wanna know

Click to collapse



A dude has a period? 
What is this world comming to.


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Prawesome (May 16, 2013)

Ugh..Changing avatar is like the worst thing someone has to do in his entire stay on xda -_-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why? What was special with your period this time?  Oh..WAIT..I don't wanna know

Click to collapse



Don't provoke people on their period


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ugh..Changing avatar is like the worst thing someone has to do in his entire stay on xda -_-

Click to collapse



That's why i had my poker face on for a while


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> That's why i had my poker face on for a while
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Same here. I find that once you've passed 1k posts or thanks, just leave it on. People will recognize you easier with it that way.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Same here. I find that once you've passed 1k posts or thanks, just leave it on. People will recognize you easier with it that way.

Click to collapse



I like to let people see how unamused i am



Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Same here. I find that once you've passed 1k posts or thanks, just leave it on. People will recognize you easier with it that way.

Click to collapse



Wait, who are you no0b? Read the OP and post an intro first.


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Same here. I find that once you've passed 1k posts or thanks, just leave it on. People will recognize you easier with it that way.

Click to collapse



Im changing mine all the time 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im changing mine all the time
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



I've noticed that. Ever thought about having a transparent bg instead of black?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

U guys are weird but aren't you guys supposed to watch me

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I've noticed that. Ever thought about having a transparent bg instead of black?

Click to collapse



They aren't all black, i have several you know 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I like to let people see how unamused i am
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Well, it's working 



roofrider said:


> Wait, who are you no0b? Read the OP and post an intro first.

Click to collapse



...Apex PM'ed me to join in this thread when it was first opened  yeah, no.



jugg1es said:


> Im changing mine all the time
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



Son, you have a condition...

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> U guys are weird but aren't you guys supposed to watch me
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



....why you making it so easy for me to troll ?


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well, it's working
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bet you can't guess what my 'condition' is? 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> U guys are weird but aren't you guys supposed to watch me
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



....why you making it so easy for me to troll ?


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> They aren't all black, i have several you know
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



I meant a transparent one to go with your current tint specifically. :sly:

Damn and it's changed!


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I meant a transparent one to go with your current tint specifically. :sly:

Click to collapse



Not thought of that, I'll mention it to @QuantumFoam, he's been playing around with them 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...Apex PM'ed me to join in this thread when it was first opened  yeah, no.

Click to collapse



He did the same to me but i took my own time to get here.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> He did the same to me but i took my own time to get here.

Click to collapse



Your loss then, n00b 

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Bet you can't guess what my 'condition' is?
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



OCD ?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Bet you can't guess what my 'condition' is?
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



Having jiggly ugh.... Stuff


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> OCD ?

Click to collapse



ED?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Having jiggly ugh.... Stuff
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> ED?

Click to collapse



Idk 

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> ED?

Click to collapse



Idk


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Idk

Click to collapse



PMS maybe?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> ED?

Click to collapse



Idk


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Idk

Click to collapse



no0b!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> PMS maybe?

Click to collapse



So... He's one of the dudes that has the "gift"  of having periods


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:system:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So... He's one of the dudes that has the "gift"  of having periods
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



You never know, lets just ask him.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So... He's one of the dudes that has the "gift"  of having periods
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse


 @darkshadow246 you aren't alone

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




mike_disturbed said:


> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:system:.
> -----------------------------------
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> that's just sad, you sexist pharmacist

Click to collapse



I study the syllabus,I don't decide what should be in the syllabus.



deathnotice01 said:


> Shut up and give me my weed prescription so i can get it legally
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Here in India pharmacists cannot give prescriptions,we are not licensed to do it!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I study the syllabus,I don't decide what should be in the syllabus.
> 
> 
> 
> Here in India pharmacists cannot give prescriptions,we are not licensed to do it!

Click to collapse



So, you'll rather let some dude with an allergy or a viagra overdose suffer while you NOT give him a prescription  ?


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

Do you..or do you not accept anymore pledges?


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:system:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So, you'll rather let some dude with an allergy or a viagra overdose suffer while you NOT give him a prescription  ?

Click to collapse



Mmmmm. Viagra...


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So, you'll rather let some dude with an allergy or a viagra overdose suffer while you NOT give him a prescription  ?

Click to collapse



Things work in a little different way here. If I am a licensed pharmacist I am allowed to formulate medicine,discover new molecules,discover new cures but I am not allowed to write a prescription.


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Do you..or do you not accept anymore pledges?
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



We still accept.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Mmmmm. Viagra...

Click to collapse




This is disturbing.. 




funnypharmacist said:


> Things work in a little different way here. If I am a licensed pharmacist I am allowed to formulate medicine,discover new molecules,discover new cures but I am not allowed to write a prescription.

Click to collapse



Lmao what the honest hell 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> We still accept.

Click to collapse



So..I'm all set right? Jessica-chan?


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:muffin:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Lmao what the honest hell
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I would get my degree as a Pharmacist but I want to be a Radio jockey!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Mmmmm. Viagra...

Click to collapse



Pffffh, 
I don't need viagra


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I would get my degree as a Pharmacist but I want to be a Radio jockey!

Click to collapse



I guess this is the "funny" part kicking in ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I would get my degree as a Pharmacist but I want to be a Radio jockey!

Click to collapse



I used to have the same dream of being a dj, 
After i know how underpaid they are here, 

Well i was like, no. 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I guess this is the "funny" part kicking in ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Yes,This is!

"Good Morning everyone,I am Funnypharmacist your RJ for the coming three hours and we will be curing some of your worries today"
Sounds Nice!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I used to have the same dream of being a dj,
> After i know how underpaid they are here,
> 
> Well i was like, no.
> ...

Click to collapse



Knew, deathnotice. It's "After I KNEW" 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Prawesome (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Do you..or do you not accept anymore pledges?
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Back to Frat business 

We still accept pledges. You can pledge too, after a one week watch period

@funnypharmacist and  @darkshadow246
When did you guys start posting exactly? Write the dates here
You can start pledging from now if you have completed a week here unless anyone has a problem with it

So.. Does anyone have any problem with these guys pledging... PM any GB member if you have any


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

Am i or am i not a pledge yet?
Y everyone ignore me?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:muffin:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Back to Frat business
> 
> We still accept pledges. You can pledge too, after a one week watch period
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From 29th April.


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Pffffh,
> I don't need viagra
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Orly? :screwy:


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Am i or am i not a pledge yet?
> Y everyone ignore me?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a 1 week review period before you become an official pledge.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You have a 1 week review period before you become an official pledge.

Click to collapse



 So should i change the avatar and signature before or after that 1 week watch period? 


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:muffin:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> So should i change the avatar and signature before or after that 1 week watch period?
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks good atm,  pm @Apex with your pledge date 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Mmmmm more muffins for me and meh kittehs 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## veeman (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I just tried this, used my canines instead but i gave up halfway through.

Click to collapse



http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=1BWCPna81XY&desktop_uri=/watch?v=1BWCPna81XY

It shouldn't hurt when you're biting your pinkies.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Looks good atm,  pm @Apex with your pledge date
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



What should i write in the pm? Just the date?

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:muffin:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## veeman (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mmmmm more muffins for me and meh kittehs
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Mufins n chezy pofs!


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> What should i write in the pm? Just the date?
> 
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:muffin:.
> ...

Click to collapse



PM me the date, and I'll forward it to Apex with additional detail. :thumbup:


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> PM me the date, and I'll forward it to Apex with additional detail. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Pm sent..thanks..:thumbup::thumbup:
But really? Pm for today date?

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:muffin:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Pm sent..thanks..:thumbup::thumbup:
> But really? Pm for today date?
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I just needed a PM from you so I could forward it.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I just needed a PM from you so I could forward it.

Click to collapse



Got it! :thumbup:


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:muffin:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Knew, deathnotice. It's "After I KNEW"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 
............. 






Ichigo said:


> PM me the date, and I'll forward it to Apex with additional detail. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Not sure if serious or trolling


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> What should i write in the pm? Just the date?
> 
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:muffin:.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hoooold on. No need to PM anybody just yet. Your pledge period hasn't begun. Your watch period has






Ichigo said:


> PM me the date, and I'll forward it to Apex with additional detail. :thumbup:

Click to collapse




Let the poor guy be. No need for your failing

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

Hello, I'd like to pledge.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Mufins n chezy pofs!

Click to collapse



Mmmmmmm I'm hungry :sly::sly::sly:


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Mufins n chezy pofs!

Click to collapse



I don't like cheezy poofs...does that mean I'm lame?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello, I'd like to pledge.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



U and one of our pledges recently seemed to have had a go at each other on a different thread, correct?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> U and one of our pledges recently seemed to have had a go at each other on a different thread, correct?

Click to collapse



Uh, yes. Is that a problem?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh, yes. Is that a problem?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Could be, idk.


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh, yes. Is that a problem?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Could well be an issue, you'll have to wait for a decision from the GB, @Apex, @QuantumFoam, @Deadly etc. 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

I'm 1000% for android pizza pledging. I know me and him had issues along time ago but he's still like a lil brother to me. So I say let him muffin up. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## roofrider (May 16, 2013)

But he still has to go through the period right?


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> But he still has to go through the period right?

Click to collapse



He would have to go through the watch period, there are going to be questions regarding any bad blood between pizza and existing members /pledges though 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Prawesome (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Am i or am i not a pledge yet?
> Y everyone ignore me?
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:muffin:.
> ...

Click to collapse



At least read my post.... 



Prawesome said:


> Back to Frat business
> 
> *We still accept pledges. You can pledge too, after a one week watch period*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> Hello, I'd like to pledge.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Wait for your watch period to be over. One week from now, we will see


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He would have to go through the watch period, there are going to be questions regarding any bad blood between pizza and existing members /pledges though
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



Can I avoid those questions and say what happened now?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Back to Frat business
> 
> We still accept pledges. You can pledge too, after a one week watch period
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've definitely been here for more than 2 weeks and I pmed apex my intro's page 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Can I avoid those questions and say what happened now?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Wait till the sun rises in Texas. Then, we shall see 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't like cheezy poofs...does that mean I'm lame?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Yes. 








jugg1es said:


> Could well be an issue, you'll have to wait for a decision from the GB, @Apex, @QuantumFoam, @Deadly etc.
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse




Y U NO MENTION ME? 
Im your religious drunkard






QuantumFoam said:


> Wait till the sun rises in Texas. Then, we shall see
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You bet cher darn tootin' it will


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## shree_tejas (May 16, 2013)

Hallo people 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Y U NO MENTION ME?
> Im your religious drunkard
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just didn't spring to mind, have no idea why not :screwy:

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hallo people
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Whasup

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZTPV_z5WF8

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## shree_tejas (May 16, 2013)

Spamming my cousin's whatsapp  
#jobless


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hoooold on. No need to PM anybody just yet. Your pledge period hasn't begun. Your watch period has
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh..ok..
He's trolling me..:banghead::banghead:






Prawesome said:


> At least read my post....
> 
> 
> Wait for your watch period to be over. One week from now, we will see

Click to collapse



Yes prawn..i saw your post..sorry..

So should i change my avatar n signature before or after my watch period..?

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:muffin:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Oh..ok..
> He's trolling me..:banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> After
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally..got the answer..thanks qf:thumbup::thumbup:


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

My first Challenge.
To flash stock firmware on a Bootlooping LG E615(f)


----------



## gadgetroid (May 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> He did the same to me but i took my own time to get here.

Click to collapse



Same here. :thumbup: 






Ichigo said:


> Mmmmm. Viagra...

Click to collapse




Disturbing... At least, I now know why people call you Ichicome. 






TeeJay!! said:


> Spamming my cousin's whatsapp
> #jobless
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



You meant to post here? :sly:


----------



## Apex (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh, yes. Is that a problem?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



At the risk of seeming like a prick, yes. Yes it is. I'll confer with the GB and get their take, but since you had the gall to get combative with me (look again who the OP is 
) I'm leaning on the "Ah, hell no" side. 



darkshadow246 said:


> I've definitely been here for more than 2 weeks and I pmed apex my intro's page
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll get to the updating, just been crazy busy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hoooold on. No need to PM anybody just yet. Your pledge period hasn't begun. Your watch period has
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was serious. I just thought I'd PM Apex early so he has a heads up.


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I was serious. I just thought I'd PM Apex early so he has a heads up.

Click to collapse



Makes a change, you being serious and not actually attempting to troll 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> At the risk of seeming like a prick, yes. Yes it is. I'll confer with the GB and get their take, but since you had the gall to get combative with me (look again who the OP is
> ) I'm leaning on the "Ah, hell no" side.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't understand what you mean by "getting combative" with you.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> At the risk of seeming like a prick, yes. Yes it is. I'll confer with the GB and get their take, but since you had the gall to get combative with me (look again who the OP is
> ) I'm leaning on the "Ah, hell no" side.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup sir apex..did you get my pm from last week?


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## Apex (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't understand what you mean by "getting combative" with you.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



I think you do. When you first started posting here, it was nothing but idiotic crap. I suggested you stop, as did other Members. You failed to heed the warning and continued being a retard. So, I notified our resident mod. If I recall, you commented about "knowing" a FSM and that you were going to report me as well. 

To me, you seem like a risky candidate and one that has shown instability and immaturity. I'm talking with the GB as I type this. But for now, the decision is to not permit you to Pledge. 

If you feel like discussing with ME or QF further, do so outside the Frat. No need to make this a public spectacle. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> I think you do. When you first started posting here, it was nothing but idiotic crap. I suggested you stop, as did other Members. You failed to heed the warning and continued being a retard. So, I notified our resident mod. If I recall, you commented about "knowing" a FSM and that you were going to report me as well.
> 
> To me, you seem like a risky candidate and one that has shown instability and immaturity. I'm talking with the GB as I type this. But for now, the decision is to not permit you to Pledge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1
There I completely agree with you

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> +1
> There I completely agree with you
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't try to act like the stuff that happened last night...didn't.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you! 

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------

@Apex PM'ed

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> I think you do. When you first started posting here, it was nothing but idiotic crap. I suggested you stop, as did other Members. You failed to heed the warning and continued being a retard. So, I notified our resident mod. If I recall, you commented about "knowing" a FSM and that you were going to report me as well.
> 
> To me, you seem like a risky candidate and one that has shown instability and immaturity. I'm talking with the GB as I type this. But for now, the decision is to not permit you to Pledge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've watched him for a while. I say give him 3 weeks watch. He deserves it due to him changing his ways. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I've watched him for a while. I say give him 3 weeks watch. He deserves it due to him changing his ways.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



+100 I agree he has changed a lot. I say let pizza pledge with a 3 week watch. I will personally make his life a living hell if he acts stupid. He knows I can right pizza . U can't hold pizza accountable for what happened last night and not the other muffin too. It takes two to tango and pizza has acted much mire maturely since his incident with me a month or so back.


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

I'll just leave this here 





Pmsl! 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967205
> ...

Click to collapse



What does psml mean? No lmgtfy


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I will personally make his life a living hell if he acts stupid. He knows I can can right pizza

Click to collapse



Yes sir...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

There we go, first of many i guess. Lmao. 



Please don't punish him, he truly believes into my closing intentions i guess.. 

Lulz. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes sir...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



 





 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## shree_tejas (May 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You meant to post here? :sly:

Click to collapse





Whaaaat?? 




undercover said:


> There we go, first of many i guess. Lmao.
> 
> View attachment 1967225
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And don't mind him...he must have google'd the subject. But wonder why it was closed ??? Any idea stinky? :screwy:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> There we go, first of many i guess. Lmao.
> 
> View attachment 1967225
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Prepare for raging noobs!






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> View attachment 1967231
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



You have an image of a kitteh to reply to everything, don't you? :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Whaaaat??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a guess, but won't post it yet so jot to spoil the fun. Lulz. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I have a guess, but won't post it yet so jot to spoil the fun. Lulz.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Check your pm  

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Check your pm
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. You check yours. :sly:

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> View attachment 1967231
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Where do you get these cute yet scary cat pics from, Jeffmeister? :laugh:


----------



## shree_tejas (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I have a guess, but won't post it yet so jot to spoil the fun. Lulz.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Cmon u!! Ok... pm me  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Where do you get these cute yet scary cat pics from, Jeffmeister? :laugh:

Click to collapse



He has no life, 50 cats and a camera. 
Now do your math. 2+2=?

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. You check yours. :sly:
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I heard you needed a doctor...

Something about pms-ing inspite of being a dude...


----------



## shree_tejas (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> He has no life, 50 cats and a camera.
> Now do your math. 2+2=?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



54???


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I have a guess, but won't post it yet so jot to spoil the fun. Lulz.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


>

Click to collapse



That's the lamest meme I've ever seen. Boo!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I heard you needed a doctor...
> 
> Something about pms-ing inspite of being a dude...

Click to collapse



Huh? 

Is there more of a back story to your joke or you just made it up? If the latter, you suck. 
And i wouldn't trust you to be my Dr anyway :sly:

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> He has no life, 50 cats and a camera.
> Now do your math. 2+2=?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Is it 42?


No no wait! It's 8!!!

No! It's 44. Yes. 44 it is.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Is it 42?
> 
> 
> No no wait! It's 8!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



U a doc... math aint for u 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Is it 42?
> 
> 
> No no wait! It's 8!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



How many rupees have you paid for your Dr licence? :sly::sly:
And what market was it? 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> How many rupees have you paid for your Dr licence? :sly::sly:
> And what market was it?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



The same market you got your brains from... 

As for the price.... that's confidential. 

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




undercover said:


> I'll just leave this here
> View attachment 1967205

Click to collapse


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

Do you guys need a lecture on how to use Google ffs? 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pmsl

And check your pm, Butcher. 
_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's the lamest meme I've ever seen. Boo!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



r u undercovers tail??
i see u always  following that retard?:/
is der some conection 


P.S-I hate u


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> r u undercovers tail??
> i see u always  following that retard?:/
> is der some conection
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you just call me a retard? 

Awwww, thanks for the compliment. My IQ is in fact lower than retards. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Do you guys need a lecture on how to use Google ffs?
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pmsl
> 
> And check your pm, Butcher.
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse









Checked it, commie.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Where do you get these cute yet scary cat pics from, Jeffmeister? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Mi kittehs take funny pics with their friends and send them to me. 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mi kittehs take funny pics with their friends and send them to me.
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Your kittens can use camera? 

Make sure you shut the door when you are having "fun". 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Did you just call me a retard?
> 
> Awwww, thanks for the compliment. My IQ is in fact lower than retards. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



oh ur welcome 
ur level of IQ can be  denoted by the no. of thumbups u have used


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> oh ur welcome
> ur level of IQ can be  denoted by the no. of thumbups u have used

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> He has no life, 50 cats and a camera.
> Now do your math. 2+2=?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



http://i27.tinypic.com/mlk2kz.jpg


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> oh ur welcome
> ur level of IQ can be  denoted by the no. of thumbups u have used

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, i can only count to 3...:/

On a good day. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sorry, i can only count to 3...:/
> 
> On a good day.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Then there's no need for me to do all the APKs is there 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Did you just call me a retard?
> 
> Awwww, thanks for the compliment. My IQ is in fact lower than retards. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



At least its not borderline mentally retarded like itchy creams 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is it ur IQ or his? 
i dnt knw how many is that... 
y dnt u tell me


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Then there's no need for me to do all the APKs is there
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can still count them. First 3. Then second 3. Then third 3. Then second first 3. Then.... Awwww 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> r u undercovers tail??
> i see u always  following that retard?:/
> is der some conection
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I'm your mom's.

P.S. I hate you too! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Deadly (May 16, 2013)

Damn tapatalk.. FC on 6 quote.. oh well.. 
@undercover.. obvious troll is obvious.. 


@Ichigo.. avatar sucks.. change it NAO!!

@Prawesome.. funny pharmacist had been accepted already and pledge period had started yesterday.. 

@AndroidPizza.. give it more time.. you had a fight with one of the person under watch.. so not good.. 

@darkshadow246.. its not good that you had a fight either.. while being under watch.. 



Don't remember which other I had quoted..


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Your kittens can use camera?
> 
> Make sure you shut the door when you are having "fun".
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Ewww gross.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Damn tapatalk.. FC on 6 quote.. oh well..
> @undercover.. obvious troll is obvious..
> @Ichigo.. avatar sucks.. change it NAO!!
> @Prawesome.. funny pharmacist had been accepted already and pledge period had started yesterday..
> ...

Click to collapse


@Deadly I'm PM'ing you

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> is it ur IQ or his?
> i dnt knw how many is that...
> y dnt u tell me

Click to collapse



Definitely more than yours 







undercover said:


> I can still count them. First 3. Then second 3. Then third 3. Then second first 3. Then.... Awwww
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse






Then I'm doing 3 





Android Pizza said:


> No. I'm your mom's.
> 
> P.S. I hate you too!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




And you actually expect us to consider you? With this attitude?



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Apex (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> And you actually expect us to consider you? With this attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



^^^This^^^

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No. I'm your mom's.
> 
> P.S. I hate you too!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey u cant bring my mom into this
what if i call ur cousin,ur cousins cousin
ur mom and ur moms mom 



hey @Deadly 
and @Sleepy!


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Damn tapatalk.. FC on 6 quote.. oh well..
> @undercover.. obvious troll is obvious..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better than your usual full page multi quote. 
Surprises me no one else can see the obvious trolls  

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Better than your usual full page multi quote.
> Surprises me no one else can see the obvious trolls
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



Kid is growing, isn't he? 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Definitely more than yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Apex said:


> ^^^This^^^
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Soul reaper said:


> hey u cant bring my mom into this
> what if i call ur cousin,ur cousins cousin
> ur mom and ur moms mom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nuff said 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Kid is growing, isn't he?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse





@ jiggly.. lol can't remember what to type if I didn't quote.. now can I?:sly:


Android Pizza said:


> @Deadly I'm PM'ing you
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Err... well, since you quoted me..  you don't need to mention.. since you pmed me you don't have to post and say it..
And I had just posted there.. obviously I'll wait to see reply.. and I read all posts anyway.. just saying..

And hi soul.  Thanks for one more email:sly:


----------



## Apex (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> hey u cant bring my mom into this
> what if i call ur cousin,ur cousins cousin
> ur mom and ur moms mom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop. Both of you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Better than your usual full page multi quote.
> Surprises me no one else can see the obvious trolls
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



I'm proud of him he is maturing gracefully. 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 16, 2013)

Any ideas about the LG E615


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

i haz many questions:silly:
y doesnt this thread haz a thank button??
who awards those star??
more ....to cme :silly:
plzz ans seriously no troll ^_^"


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> i haz many questions:silly:
> y doesnt this thread haz a thank button??
> who awards those star??
> more ....to cme :silly:
> plzz ans seriously no troll ^_^"

Click to collapse



No thanks button in ot
Stars indicate donations to xda

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Deadly (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> i haz many questions:silly:
> who awards those star??
> more ....to cme :silly:
> plzz ans seriously no troll ^_^"

Click to collapse



Y u no read my guide :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Y u no read my guide :sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



Because no one has, what guide btw

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Y u no read my guide :sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



You come online and go immediately 
I've never seen the active green icon next to your name :sly: 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Because no one has, what guide btw
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse








click the smilies^^


darkshadow246 said:


> You come online and go immediately
> I've never seen the active green icon next to your name :sly:
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I'm Deadly..  you can't see me. But I'm always there..


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> click the smilies^^
> 
> 
> Because I'm Deadly..  you can't see me. But I'm always there..

Click to collapse



As if clicking the smileys on the app works, you know I'm on the app.  Poor show Deadly, poor show 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Y u no read my guide :sly::sly::sly:

Click to collapse



TL;DR 

u shud cme in wa grp i messed  up evrthng 

@Apex 
sorry sir
i shud not have dne that
 ill take care 
apoligies


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> TL;DR
> 
> u shud cme in wa grp i messed  up evrthng
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you hate vowels? 

-kcco-


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do you hate vowels?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Why the -kcco- sig 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> As if clicking the smileys on the app works, you know I'm on the app.  Poor show Deadly, poor show
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



biatch please.. :sly::sly:

It works jiggly.. just click and see will ya




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Do you hate vowels?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



He is hungry.. he doesn't hates it.. he eats it..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why the -kcco- sig
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not? 

-kcco-


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

My watch period still going on? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Nuff said
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If everyone here knew your true colors, you wouldn't be here. Now, stop quoting posts that are against me just for the heck of it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> biatch please.. :sly::sly:
> 
> It works jiggly.. just click and see will ya
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, ok so it works. I opened it, scrolled down, and down, and down, and down and........ Well you get the idea. Finally decided the op of the thread waffled on and on and on too much for me to read anything other than the title 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> My watch period still going on?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your watch has periods?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Your watch has periods?

Click to collapse



      







Android Pizza said:


> If everyone here knew your true colors, you wouldn't be here. Now, stop quoting posts that are against me just for the heck of it.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



I'm not going to bring the fight here

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If everyone here knew your true colors, you wouldn't be here. Now, stop quoting posts that are against me just for the heck of it.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



OT has a Fight Club thread. Put it to good use, calzone. 

No bickering here. Especially not between a pledge and a prospective pledge. 

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> I'm not going to bring the fight here
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good. :thumbup:


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

@Deadly
for ur info 
u r the owner of the grp 
everyone retired
spcially evan 

@TheSkinnyDrummer
i like it that way mate


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown you have a PM

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Deadly (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If everyone here knew your true colors, you wouldn't be here. Now, stop quoting posts that are against me just for the heck of it.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse




darkshadow246 said:


> I'm not going to bring the fight here
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



both of you stop talking to each other here.. :sly:

Sort it out in pm.. then you guys can talk to each other.. please! No fights here.. 




Sleepy! said:


> OT has a Fight Club thread. Put it to good use, calzone.
> 
> No bickering here. Especially not between a pledge and a prospective pledge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



one under watch period & another who wants to pledge




Soul reaper said:


> @deadlt
> for ur info
> u r the owner of the grp
> everyone retired
> ...

Click to collapse



its my second number.. I won't care about it now.. and you people have good chance to learn self control and not spamming..  but I doubt it will survive..


----------



## cascabel (May 16, 2013)

evening frat. is it just me, or is it really traumatizing as hell checking posts in Q&A and dev threads. i might not go back there again for a while. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> My watch period still going on?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think its gonna be extended another week or 2. 

Maybe learn to not provoke and ignore 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

I haz bacon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Deadly (May 16, 2013)

cascabel said:


> evening frat. is it just me, or is it really traumatizing as hell checking posts in Q&A and dev threads. i might not go back there again for a while.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hi cass..did you skip last few months? 

If not.. its just you.. anyway, how are things?

@ juggs.. but but but.. its a guide..  what do you expect?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

His watch will have periods for 2-3 weeks... :what:


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Hi cass..did you skip last few months?
> 
> If not.. its just you.. anyway, how are things?
> 
> @ juggs.. but but but.. its a guide..  what do you expect?

Click to collapse



Is it?  looks more like something im way too lazy to read. What's the jist of it, save me hurting these old eyes. 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> @Deadly
> for ur info
> u r the owner of the grp
> everyone retired
> ...

Click to collapse



I will ban you if you don't start posting with the words spelled correctly :sly:

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I will ban you if you don't start posting with the words spelled correctly :sly:
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Wrong thread stinky 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

Sup guys..
Sorry if i make a bad impression to anyone..
But I've been reading this thread from the first page to 1050..in 10 post per page..
And i will continue untill i finish it all..
So what happen to tot? That youtube page left with just 1 vid..or did something happen?
Well hopefully I'll be accepted by you guys at this fret house
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wrong thread stinky
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I will ban him for realz

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Sup guys..
> Sorry if i make a bad impression to anyone..
> But I've been reading this thread from the first page to 1050..in 10 post per page..
> And i will continue untill i finish it all..
> ...

Click to collapse



Whasup man 
How's it going

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cascabel (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Hi cass..did you skip last few months?
> 
> If not.. its just you.. anyway, how are things?
> 
> @ juggs.. but but but.. its a guide..  what do you expect?

Click to collapse



lol. true. but it seems to be getting worse..

doing okay, i guess. you? well, i'm out. it's almost 3am here and i'm not like tinky (he hates sleeping).  night frat.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I will ban you if you don't start posting with the words spelled correctly :sly:
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



^ I'll ratify his ban as Vice President around these parts.


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. true. but it seems to be getting worse..
> 
> doing okay, i guess. you? well, i'm out. it's almost 3am here and i'm not like tinky (he hates sleeping).  night frat.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Wrong. I love sleeping :sly:

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## cascabel (May 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ^ I'll ratify his ban as Vice President around these parts.

Click to collapse



you're the VP? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I will ban him for realz
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I'll second that fo' realz. 

---------- Post added 17th May 2013 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 16th May 2013 at 11:59 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> you're the VP?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Yuss. -_-

Been 6 months now, Cassius... -_-


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

Bye folks. I'll try again in 3 months or so.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup man
> How's it going
> 
> Sent from my evil muffins

Click to collapse



Yeah..it's going well..
how bout you?


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------
-----------------------------------


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

@undercover 
i m not talkin to you anymore 
-,- @Deadly
not me
its percy this time-_-
seems like he is high
he did it again and btw  when r ur intrnals gettin ovr? am i right @percy_g2 ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I will ban him for realz
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Will u have deadly do it since he's a mod now?


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> @undercover
> i m not talkin to you anymore
> -,-
> @Deadly
> ...

Click to collapse



Vowels. Use them. :sly:


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Will u have deadly do it since he's a mod now?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



No. I'll do it myself. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Will u have deadly do it since he's a mod now?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Yes. @Deadly is our go-to mod for all our moderation needs. :sly:


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

@undercover what's up with this guy

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. I'll do it myself.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Don't delude yourself, commie, otherwise @Deadly will ban you.


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

people hatezz me here  
#nolulzforme


----------



## Deadly (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Is it?  looks more like something im way too lazy to read. What's the jist of it, save me hurting these old eyes.
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



well, the op is the jist of it

Its a bit of summary of what I have learned after joining xda


cascabel said:


> lol. true. but it seems to be getting worse..
> 
> doing okay, i guess. you? well, i'm out. it's almost 3am here and i'm not like tinky (he hates sleeping).  night frat.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



well you won't read it I guess..  since you went offline.. doing good




Soul reaper said:


> @undercover
> i m not talkin to you anymore
> -,-
> @Deadly
> ...

Click to collapse



its about time you start using @ and space and username and stop abusing the mention system :sly::sly::sly:




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Will u have deadly do it since he's a mod now?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Wait :what::what::what:


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @undercover what's up with this guy
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up with him? 
I don't understand what you mean. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## percy_g2 (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> @undercover
> i m not talkin to you anymore
> -,-
> @Deadly
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah . i'am high ,any problem ?

BTW sig AOSPA3+


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

ok i will do as you wish
@ darkshadow
beleive me -The best  u can do is ignore that guy ^_^"


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Yeah..it's going well..
> how bout you?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fine bro 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 16, 2013)

Congrats on becoming a mod, @Deadly.

May you moderate in moderation. :sly:


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> yeah . i'am high ,any problem ?
> 
> BTW sig AOSPA3+

Click to collapse



 problem??


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> What's up with him?
> I don't understand what you mean.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Why's he so pissed at you

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why's he so pissed at you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, that. Ask him 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

@Deadly that's not a summary, that's an essay :banghead:

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Soul reaper (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @Deadly that's not a summary, that's an essay :banghead:
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



^^this


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ah, that. Ask him
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



You and Jeff are my role models.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ah, that. Ask him
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Why did you and M_T_M close it 
It was created by another mod

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> ^^this

Click to collapse



Who asked your opinion 






_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why's he so pissed at you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41489910
And just leave that alone..
There's nothing to talk about that..:thumbup:

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Dude..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41489910
> And just leave that alone..
> There's nothing to talk about that..:thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks
Why did he do it

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Thanks
> Why did he do it
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you should leave that there..
You just got in a fight yesterday..
Let's not create another..:thumbup:
Edit: and don't provoke them in their thread..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> I think you should leave that there..
> You just got in a fight yesterday..
> Let's not create another..:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't had fights except 2 times with pizza
That's all I guess

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I haven't had fights except 2 times with pizza
> That's all I guess
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what he's talking about. *facepalm*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's what he's talking about. *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



I know I'm saying that I don't get into them often 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Thanks
> Why did he do it
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop saying why & start saying ok..
we will make progress then.. 




jugg1es said:


> @Deadly that's not a summary, that's an essay :banghead:
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



to each their own..

And btw.. I thought people like you would appreciate a fine read unlike new generation which has no time to read. Guess you are an exception


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

Ok. I think you been confused enough. Neither me or M_T_M have anything to do with that thread being closed. Some other mod is trolling 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ok. I think you been confused enough. Neither me or M_T_M have anything to do with that thread being closed. Some other mod is trolling
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Stop saying why & start saying ok..
> we will make progress then..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you not witness and be involved in a conversation about just how lazy i am :banghead:






































I'll have a read later 

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Apex (May 16, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> @undercover
> i m not talkin to you anymore
> -,-
> @Deadly
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, seriously. Don't type like you're texting a pre-teen during class. I hate to nitpick, but goddammit it's like reading a train wreck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'll have a read later
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



successful trap is successful


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Stop saying why & start saying ok..
> we will make progress then..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Genius. You're part of this generation too
That being said, I read. A lot 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Genius. You're part of this generation too
> That being said, I read. A lot
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You finished our little project yet? 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> You finished our little project yet?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Started. But got diverted into another project which I'm releasing soon. Trying to balance both as well as people (you know who you are) dogging me for avatars all day :banghead:




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## undercover (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Started. But got diverted into another project which I'm releasing soon. Trying to balance both as well as people (you know who you are) dogging me for avatars all day :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@jugg1es 
Juggs, leave him alone! He's got more important things to do! 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You and Jeff are my role models.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Oh please I'm far from a good role model. U should look to be like Obama or @M_T_M


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> @jugg1es
> Juggs, leave him alone! He's got more important things to do!
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Pffft

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Started. But got diverted into another project which I'm releasing soon. Trying to balance both as well as people (you know who you are) dogging me for avatars all day :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jiggly 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## jugg1es (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Jiggly
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse









_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse









 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41495954 lol. what. He wants a ban.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41495954 lol. what. He wants a ban.

Click to collapse



Omg what a troll 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Omg what a troll
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I'll report him when I'm on pc


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'll report him when I'm on pc

Click to collapse



(Menu)>More>Web view

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> (Menu)>More>Web view
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Then I have to log in don't I?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Then I have to log in don't I?

Click to collapse



Yup if u want I can report him. What do u want me to say in the report?


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup if u want I can report him. What do u want me to say in the report?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Done it now, but thanks 

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

Archer was fast


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Done it now, but thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------
> 
> Archer was fast

Click to collapse



No problem 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

My dad has a program that gets everything from our wireless(all our email, webpages, ect.). So, before he sets it up I need a way to get around it. Anybody?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My dad has a program that gets everything from our wireless(all our email, webpages, ect.). So, before he sets it up I need a way to get around it. Anybody?

Click to collapse



Why would u need a way around it? Are u using his internet access for things u shouldn't be looking at?


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My dad has a program that gets everything from our wireless(all our email, webpages, ect.). So, before he sets it up I need a way to get around it. Anybody?

Click to collapse



Use 1337 h4x. 

And idk would vpn work quite possibly? Ssh tunnel to some server.


----------



## veeman (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My dad has a program that gets everything from our wireless(all our email, webpages, ect.). So, before he sets it up I need a way to get around it. Anybody?

Click to collapse



Hide another router in the house.


----------



## Ichigo (May 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why would u need a way around it? Are u using his internet access for things u shouldn't be looking at?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



No. But I don't want him seeing my email. If he saw I was on this site, for example, and would practically stalk my every post.
I don't do anything bad, but I don't want him to track me.






Tezlastorme said:


> Use 1337 h4x.
> 
> And idk would vpn work quite possibly? Ssh tunnel to some server.

Click to collapse



I guess I'll use my elite programming skills.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

If you use an ssh tunnel/vpn/tor all you traffic is encrypted. So unless it's software on the computer you're using you should be good to go :thumbup:


----------



## hanisod (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My dad has a program that gets everything from our wireless(all our email, webpages, ect.). So, before he sets it up I need a way to get around it. Anybody?

Click to collapse



Ladies and gentlemens 
I was just passing by
And I would recommend you vpn (maybe could work) 
Good luck with that 
And please don't mind me 
Continue 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## veeman (May 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. But I don't want him seeing my email. If he saw I was on this site, for example, and would practically stalk my every post.
> I don't do anything bad, but I don't want him to track me.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Elite? Lolz.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ladies and gentlemens
> I was just passing by
> And I would recommend you vpn (maybe could work)
> Good luck with that
> ...

Click to collapse



Beat you 

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> No. But I don't want him seeing my email. If he saw I was on this site, for example, and would practically stalk my every post.
> I don't do anything bad, but I don't want him to track me.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your dad sounds like mine.


----------



## hanisod (May 16, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Beat you

Click to collapse



You are really fast sir
And I'm seriously slow writer (despite using SwiftKey) :banghead:
Will don't mind me 
You will probably won't see me again 
(I don't want to be considered as spammer) 

Will sirs have a nice day / or evening / or if you're planning to sleep good night 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

hanisod said:


> You are really fast sir
> And I'm seriously slow writer (despite using SwiftKey) :banghead:
> Will don't mind me
> You will probably won't see me again
> ...

Click to collapse



:waves:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. But I don't want him seeing my email. If he saw I was on this site, for example, and would practically stalk my every post.
> I don't do anything bad, but I don't want him to track me.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know bro I would hate it if a person could follow me at all times. But I do bad things :sly:


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know bro I would hate it if a person could follow me at all times. But I do bad things :sly:
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse


 @Ichigo

best solution would be to run a virtual machine and do everything there, clear cache, browsing data, use firefox and install firebug and remove everything upon leaving. He'll never know , also be on a VPN with german IP


----------



## shree_tejas (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Sup guys..
> Sorry if i make a bad impression to anyone..
> But I've been reading this thread from the first page to 1050..in 10 post per page..
> And i will continue untill i finish it all..
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you read the OP??? 
Or the * TITLE* ?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Did you read the OP???
> Or the * TITLE* ??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Yup..why? What did i miss?

Frat house..frat house..damn you stock keyboard..:banghead::banghead:
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## shree_tejas (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Yup..why? What did i miss?
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Read and read...
No one here to spoon feed...
Maybe Deadly but he's busy with his weed...
Just read just read...


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Read and read...
> No one here to spoon feed...
> Maybe Deadly but he's busy with his weed...
> Just read just read...
> ...

Click to collapse



About the signature and the avatar?
If that..QF told me i can change it after my 1 week watch period..
If there something else that i miss?
No need to spoon feed..just give me a hint!


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## veeman (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> @Ichigo
> 
> best solution would be to run a virtual machine and do everything there, clear cache, browsing data, use firefox and install firebug and remove everything upon leaving. He'll never know , also be on a VPN with german IP

Click to collapse



How would using a virtual machine help? The data is still being transferred through the same place. His best bet would probably to encrypt the data leaving his devices.


----------



## Deadly (May 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Genius. You're part of this generation too
> That being said, I read. A lot
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse


 you do know there is a 7 year gap between me and you? Which is considered different generation? :sly: @QuantumFoam




TeeJay!! said:


> Read and read...
> No one here to spoon feed...
> Maybe Deadly but he's busy with his weed...
> Just read just read...
> ...

Click to collapse



like I ever do helping isn't spoon feed.. .ppfffft. 




mike_disturbed said:


> About the signature and the avatar?
> If that..QF told me i can change it after my 1 week watch period..
> If there something else that i miss?
> No need to spoon feed..just give me a hint!
> ...

Click to collapse



naa .. you are good.. don't mind him


----------



## shree_tejas (May 17, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you do know there is a 7 year gap between me and you? Which is considered different generation? :sly: @QuantumFoam
> 
> 
> like I ever do helping isn't spoon feed.. .ppfffft.
> ...

Click to collapse



But but... he got the spelling wong! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you do know there is a 7 year gap between me and you? Which is considered different generation? :sly: @QuantumFoam
> 
> like I ever do helping isn't spoon feed.. .ppfffft.
> 
> naa .. you are good.. don't mind him

Click to collapse



Sup deadly..
thanks..:thumbup:


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> But but... he got the spelling wong!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Yeah..sorry about that..




-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> How would using a virtual machine help? The data is still being transferred through the same place. His best bet would probably to encrypt the data leaving his devices.

Click to collapse



some VM's have option to isolate data ya know, put a VPN on a host then VPN on the guest and isolate all data and encrypt data with whirlpool algorithms .


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Good morning everyone 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup shadow!


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Sup shadow!
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Whasup
What's the time where you live 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup
> What's the time where you live
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning i guess..11:37 am


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Morning i guess..11:37 am
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Where do you live

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Morning i guess..11:37 am
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Eastern America?


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Where do you live
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ichigo said:


> Eastern America?

Click to collapse



Malaysia..
And you?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Eastern America?

Click to collapse



I never knew girls like anime 
You're a girl right? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I never knew girls like anime
> You're a girl right?
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



He's in the middle.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Malaysia..
> And you?
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Eastern America.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Eastern America.

Click to collapse



Sup ichi? Andpizz?


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Deadly (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I never knew girls like anime
> You're a girl right?
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse


View attachment 1968389


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Sup ichi? Andpizz?
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ichi and pizz? Wow.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ichi and pizz? Wow.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Did he just call u piss?


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Deadly said:


> View attachment 1968389

Click to collapse



Lol  there was no fail brah 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 AM ----------




mike_disturbed said:


> Malaysia..
> And you?
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



India 
Same state as deadly , roofrider and gadgetroid

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 09:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




mike_disturbed said:


> Malaysia..
> And you?
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



India 
Same state as deadly , roofrider and gadgetroid

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2013)

The Office is over. After all of those years... I might actually cry. 
Michael Scott: "That's what she said!" :crybaby2:


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Did he just call u piss?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Lol
No I'm not..

Sup everyone..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Lol
> No I'm not..
> 
> Sup everyone..
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your device

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The Office is over. After all of those years... I might actually cry.
> Michael Scott: "That's what she said!" :crybaby2:

Click to collapse



Lol..i actually got mad when i see the ending of chuck..anyone else watch that show?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

I stopped watching supernatural and Chuck and CSI coz in India all the episodes are jumbled up and it's no fun

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What's your device
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



P1000..and i still stuck with gb..tough jelly made it to our device..but i stick with the most stable rom right now..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> P1000..and i still stuck with gb..tough jelly made it to our device..but i stick with the most stable rom right now..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



At least you have that
Galaxy y doesn't have stable cm7


Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The Office is over. After all of those years... I might actually cry.
> Michael Scott: "That's what she said!" :crybaby2:

Click to collapse



It was such a great show...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The Office is over. After all of those years... I might actually cry.
> Michael Scott: "That's what she said!" :crybaby2:

Click to collapse










 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It was such a great show...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Well, goodnight. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> At least you have that
> Galaxy y doesn't have stable cm7
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well.. our cm9 & cm 10 isn't that stable either..
That's why I'm sticking with gb for now..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Well, goodnight.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Goodnight android pizza...


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Well.. our cm9 & cm 10 isn't that stable either..
> That's why I'm sticking with gb for now..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> ...

Click to collapse



You're like deadly
You're on xda but it says you're not active

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're like deadly
> You're on xda but it says you're not active
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? I'm on the tapatalk right now..and it show that I'm online..
Edit: dude edit your quote..my tapatalk is acting weird..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Really? I'm on the tapatalk right now..and it show that I'm online..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Not for me
There's no green icon next to your avatar

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Not for me
> There's no green icon next to your avatar
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that good then..
It just like what i wanted..
Dude check my last post..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## shree_tejas (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Not for me
> There's no green icon next to your avatar
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Karnataka? Even gadgy? Woah! Which part?


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Karnataka? Even gadgy? Woah! Which part?
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



All are in Bangalore 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> All are in Bangalore
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trololololololol


----------



## shree_tejas (May 17, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Trololololololol

Click to collapse



What trololololo? 
Stfu n write your exam...


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

F U DEADLINE!

finished everything 4 hours before the shift ends,


----------



## shree_tejas (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> F U DEADLINE!
> 
> finished everything 4 hours before the shift ends,

Click to collapse



Keep that as your siggy 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

William625 said:


> Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



That thing is cute. 

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> That thing is cute.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



i know,
it also feeds on your hopes and dreams so you won't have to get dissapointed.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i know,
> it also feeds on your hopes and dreams so you won't have to get dissapointed.

Click to collapse



It's a cute lil win win. :thumbup:

-kcco-


----------



## Soul reaper (May 17, 2013)

ssup guyz?
Our Ot is back again !!XD


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

Funny thing.   Look at the views/post counts for gli and frat.   Gli has done more posting per view... And just to think... That doesn't include the og thread.   I still love you guys. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::toga:

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny thing.   Look at the views/post counts for gli and frat.   Gli has done more posting per view... And just to think... That doesn't include the og thread.   I still love you guys. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::toga:
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



reports have indicated people getting randomly mugged, facepalmed, shot, and disemboweled at that place,

so people are most likely aware of it

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's a cute lil win win. :thumbup:
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



it's called a win win?
i thought i could name it something closely resembling a genitalia.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> reports have indicated people getting randomly mugged, facepalmed, shot, and disemboweled at that place,
> 
> so people are most likely aware of it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're all a bunch drunken assholes who pick on each other until someone requires a visit to a hospital.   We are the 99%.

-kcco-


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> reports have indicated people getting randomly mugged, facepalmed, shot, and disemboweled at that place,
> 
> so people are most likely aware of it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a raxicoricofalapatorian (not sure I spelt that right) :sly:


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> We're all a bunch drunken assholes who pick on each other until someone requires a visit to a hospital.   We are the 99%.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Speak for yourself, I'm no drunken asshole

_      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _


----------



## Prawesome (May 17, 2013)

Old school frat ....40+ pages after my last visit...lol


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

William625 said:


> Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses

Click to collapse



Don't spam my thread, douchedick! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Don't spam my thread, douchedick!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And a good morning to you as well 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny thing.   Look at the views/post counts for gli and frat.   Gli has done more posting per view... And just to think... That doesn't include the og thread.   I still love you guys. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::toga:
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse





Sup SlimPercussionist? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> That's a raxicoricofalapatorian (not sure I spelt that right) :sly:

Click to collapse




close enough. 

Sounds like genitallia to me (well, sorta) 






jugg1es said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm no drunken asshole
> 
> _      “Those who know do not speak. Those who speak do not know.”*―*Lao Tzu,*Tao Teh Ching   _

Click to collapse



Yea right jiggly


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 17, 2013)

I declare LG L5 is CRAP!
I am trying to flash stock through the care tool,everything works out well and then the phone still remains in bootloop 
that dumb software downloads 300 mb stock everytime!


----------



## roofrider (May 17, 2013)

Ohai people!


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I declare LG L5 is CRAP!
> I am trying to flash stock through the care tool,everything works out well and then the phone still remains in bootloop
> that dumb software downloads 300 mb stock everytime!

Click to collapse



At least it's not a Motorubbish phone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I declare LG L5 is CRAP!
> I am trying to flash stock through the care tool,everything works out well and then the phone still remains in bootloop
> that dumb software downloads 300 mb stock everytime!

Click to collapse



That's why i never buy any 
LG device. 






roofrider said:


> Ohai people!

Click to collapse



Ola ceiling


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> That's why i never buy any
> LG device.
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse





Ahem 
I know of a perfect LG device

vvvvvvv

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> At least it's not a Motorubbish phone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If the motorubbish phone starts up then its better too!



deathnotice01 said:


> That's why i never buy any
> LG device.
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



The only LG I had was a KP500 Epic Phone,still in love with that.

This awesome looking brick I am talking about is my friend's phone.


----------



## roofrider (May 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ahem
> I know of a perfect LG device
> 
> vvvvvvv
> ...

Click to collapse



And i hear it's officially available here now.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> At least it's not a Motorubbish phone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Did they ever roll out those updates they promised? 






QuantumFoam said:


> Ahem
> I know of a perfect LG device
> 
> vvvvvvv
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair enough, 
A non-nexus LG device then


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Morning frat happy Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat happy Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 17, 2013)

Can anyone help me with the LG here?


----------



## veeman (May 17, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sup guys
> @veeman
> 
> I laughed hard at this. Well played like a sir, unlike the 12 year olds who lurk on XDA, if I do say so myself

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (May 17, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I declare LG L5 is CRAP!
> I am trying to flash stock through the care tool,everything works out well and then the phone still remains in bootloop
> that dumb software downloads 300 mb stock everytime!

Click to collapse



Just because you dont know to flash it doesnt mean the phone sucks 
Jk







QuantumFoam said:


> Ahem
> I know of a perfect LG device
> 
> vvvvvvv
> ...

Click to collapse



Show off


----------



## _Variable (May 17, 2013)

Guys, wanna Hangout? [email protected]

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Guys, wanna Hangout? [email protected]
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



I'm afraid the beard would frighten some younger hangerouters... 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'm afraid the beard would frighten some younger hangerouters...
> 
> View attachment 1969260
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Big foot? 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Big foot?
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



I believe "Sasquatch" is the preferred nomenclature. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> I believe "Sasquatch" is the preferred nomenclature.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait.... Is that a fork on your beard?

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Wait.... Is that a fork on your beard?
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's where I keep it. 

Prollum? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yeah, it's where I keep it.
> 
> Prollum?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is that actually you?
I always pictured you looking like Bill Gates.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yeah, it's where I keep it.
> 
> Prollum?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Perfect spot imho 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## _Variable (May 17, 2013)

@Apex, not that, i meant the new "Google Talk" which is now called "Hangouts"

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yeah, it's where I keep it.
> 
> Prollum?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope...any full grown man that decided to keep a fork on his beard deserves my utmost respect and admiration  :victory: :cyclops:


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> @Apex, not that, i meant the new "Google Talk" which is now called "Hangouts"
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



I know. 

I'm still rockin' the Gtalkin'... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Wait.... Is that a fork on your beard?
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



No, that's a beard on his fork.


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that actually you?
> I always pictured you looking like Bill Gates.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny, this is how I imagine you looking:



And, I'd bet cool Canadian quarter that my guess is closer than yours was. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> I know.
> 
> I'm still rockin' the Gtalkin'...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's better that way.

Hangouts makes things too... cluttered up.
It's like feckin  Facebook messenger... -_-
ALL your G+ contacts. Everyone you've ever emailed.
All on Hangouts. -_-
Too much.

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Funny, this is how I imagine you looking:
> 
> View attachment 1969342
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ewww gross -_-


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's better that way.
> 
> Hangouts is makes things too... cluttered up.
> It's like feckin  Facebook messenger... -_-
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed, id be happier if i could choose which contact lists to show :banghead:

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Whasup guys

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## _Variable (May 17, 2013)

Today i learned, most people on XDA dont update their apps...

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Today i learned, most people on XDA dont update their apps...
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



I only update if it adds a new feature or fixes an annoying bug.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Today i learned, most people on XDA dont update their apps...
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Galaxy tab guys or y guys 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Funny, this is how I imagine you looking:
> 
> View attachment 1969342
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No...


Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Today i learned, most people on XDA dont update their apps...
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Today I learned that even people on XDA blindly update their apps regardless of the fact that the update is crap.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Today I learned that even people on XDA blindly update their apps regardless of the fact that the update is crap.

Click to collapse



Yo! The chicken is burning.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo! The chicken is burning.

Click to collapse



Then take it out of the oven! 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo! The chicken is burning.

Click to collapse



Don't worry, it's just metamorphosing into a Phoenix.


----------



## _Variable (May 17, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Today I learned that even people on XDA blindly update their apps regardless of the fact that the update is crap.

Click to collapse



It isnt bad, Just takes a little getting used to, besides, i think you never even used it -_-

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Sleepy! (May 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> It isnt bad, Just takes a little getting used to, besides, i *think* you never even used it -_-
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



Well... you thought wrong. 
I don't pass judgement without using an app first.

Maybe future releases will allow filtering contacts, but this initial release just throws in every email ID in your address book. :meh:


----------



## _Variable (May 17, 2013)

Sleepy, Tezla, you guys getting my messages via talk/hangout?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## Deadly (May 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Sleepy, Tezla, you guys getting my messages via talk/hangout?
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a dark and unknown place_
> Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100

Click to collapse



You better check it once..  its showing away.. and I wrote something important.. you need to edit your post.. see hangout


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

What's wrong with xda today
No one is posting

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...any full grown man that decided to keep a fork on his beard deserves my utmost respect and admiration  :victory: :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Does the beard on the bottom count? 







Apex said:


> Funny, this is how I imagine you looking:
> 
> View attachment 1969342
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omnomnomnom


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What's wrong with xda today
> No one is posting
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Its called "having a life" ya troll!
get one yourself!!! :silly:


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Its called "having a life" ya troll!
> get one yourself!!! :silly:

Click to collapse





Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Its called "having a life" ya troll!
> get one yourself!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



What level can this "life"  be unlocked my good sir? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

I'm 15 and it's my summer vacations 
I don't have a life

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Prawesome (May 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Its called "having a life" ya troll!
> get one yourself!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Y u no get one yourself first?  You are on xda now too


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> What level can this "life"  be unlocked my good sir?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



8th...but you must click the red button and joystick up, up, down, down, left, right, circular motion whilst kicking the console with Bill Gates's right foot


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> 8th...but you must click the red button and joystick up, up, down, down, left, right, circular motion whilst kicking the console with Bill Gates's right foot

Click to collapse



I see you have the skills of a warrior, 

I will come back when i am ready to face and unlock "life"  on level 8. 

Till then, 
May the forks be with you


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I see you have the skills of a warrior,
> 
> I will come back when i am ready to face and unlock "life"  on level 8.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You leave my fork out of this. You leave it out right now, you! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> You leave my fork out of this. You leave it out right now, you!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i NEED IT TO UNLOCK LEVEL 8 AND GET MYSELF A "LIFE"!!!! 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> 8th...but you must click the red button and joystick up, up, down, down, left, right, circular motion whilst kicking the console with Bill Gates's right foot

Click to collapse



I thought it was down up left left A right down or A B A C A B B. Oh wait that's the blood code on mortal kombat and unlock cheats 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I thought it was down up left left A right down or A B A C A B B. Oh wait that's the blood code on mortal kombat and unlock cheats
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



You game even know? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## M_T_M (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I thought it was down up left left A right down or A B A C A B B. Oh wait that's the blood code on mortal kombat and unlock cheats
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



hadouken?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> hadouken?

Click to collapse



That would be Down, Forward, Attack.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You game even know?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafaq u say???


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dafaq u say???
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



It's not everyday you see a 30 yr old gamer 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> It's not everyday you see a 30 yr old gamer
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You shouldn't assume that just because he knows a thing or two about video games. Does knowing that Mario eats mushrooms make me a gamer? No...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> It's not everyday you see a 30 yr old gamer
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about a 40 year old gamer 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> It's not everyday you see a 30 yr old gamer
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't played a video game since high school. That was from the Sega original mortal kombat. 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> You shouldn't assume that just because he knows a thing or two about video games. Does knowing that Mario eats mushrooms make me a gamer? No...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



This^^^^

Hey shadow u know what they say about making assumptions right? It makes an @$$ of u 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I haven't played a video game since high school. That was from the Sega original mortal kombat.
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4
> ...

Click to collapse






Why
Games are good




jugg1es said:


> How about a 40 year old gamer
> 
> _      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _

Click to collapse




You're that old :what:






Android Pizza said:


> You shouldn't assume that just because he knows a thing or two about video games. Does knowing that Mario eats mushrooms make me a gamer? No...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



You're 15 and you're not a gamer :sly:

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're 15 and you're not a gamer :sly:

Click to collapse



Is that a statement or a question?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that a statement or a question?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Question

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Question
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 No. I don't play video games that often.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're that old :what:
> 
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



40 in July ,  how old did you think i was? 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No. I don't play video games that often.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Why
You're 15
All people at that age love it







jugg1es said:


> 40 in July ,  how old did you think i was?
> 
> _      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _

Click to collapse



I thought you were like 25
What games do you play 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why
> Games are good
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











darkshadow246 said:


> Question
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A question is followed by a  " ? " you know? :sly:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why
> You're 15
> All people at that age love it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Total war (medieval, rome and shogun 2) skyrim, borderlands, battlefield3 etc, etc, etc

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why
> You're 15
> All people at that age love it

Click to collapse



I do, just not often. I prefer drawing, listening to music, and spending time with my friends.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why
> You're 15
> All people at that age love it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You made 2 assumptions again..

Just because you are 15,doesn't mean you should play.. if you really do like it.. then you should.. and not all kids play video games.. 

And its not a bad thing if they don't play.. 

And ya.. juggs is like gramps.. 


Yo Jeff.. you ain't a good teacher mate.. see you didn't teach well enough..


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You made 2 assumptions again..
> 
> Just because you are 15,doesn't mean you should play.. if you really do like it.. then you should.. and not all kids play video games..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In fact I'm older than @undercover i think. 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Deadly (May 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> In fact I'm older than @undercover i think.
> 
> _      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _

Click to collapse




As if no one could understand being 40 is older than 30


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

Stereotyping makes me mad. 

Society in general should stop stereotyping, then we could all live in piece by nuking one another


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

Deadly said:


> As if no one could understand being 40 is older than 30

Click to collapse



You can never make that assumption in this thread 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Stereotyping makes me mad.
> 
> Society in general should stop stereotyping, then we could all live in piece by nuking one another
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You game even know?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has Anyone Really Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More Like? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Has Anyone Really Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More Like?”
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So do how you can get take much on more even circumstances in thread this like? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Has Anyone Really Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More Like?”
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How old are you and deadly

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So do how you can get take much on more even circumstances in thread this like?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. 

It's just common sense.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How old are you and deadly
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As old as your imagination wants them to be


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> As old as your imagination wants them to be
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



74?

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like.
> 
> It's just common sense.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, I posted that here to someone already.

For some reason unbeknownst to me, this song is stuck in my head:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNT8SMlqLJA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Also, @SpiritFyre hasn't been around lately, has he?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol, I posted that here to someone already.
> 
> For some reason unbeknownst to me, this song is stuck in my head:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNT8SMlqLJA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...

Click to collapse



How old are you

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How old are you
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



.... 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 17, 2013)

I'm 33, according to myself, who posted about my birthday 3 days ago. I don't trust him, though.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm 33, according to myself, who posted about my birthday 3 days ago. I don't trust him, though.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Me too, though i admire his credibility since he's older than Jesus


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

I'm the youngest


Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm the youngest
> 
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



No your not. But I'm not gonna put peoples ages out there. But your not 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No your not. But I'm not gonna put peoples ages out there. But your not
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



There's nothing wrong in telling people's ages 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> There's nothing wrong in telling people's ages
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How old are you anyways? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> There's nothing wrong in telling people's ages
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who's the boss here? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Who's the boss here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




The mods?, deadly? I know! Prawn? 

Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Who's the boss here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Debatable at times 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Who's the boss here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> How old are you anyways?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



15

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

@Juggles You shoulda made this joint 21 and up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> @Juggles You shoulda made this joint 21 and up.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, 
Kids go in clubs and tell security they are 18 but undergoing "late puberty",







darkshadow246 said:


> 15
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ella is younger, and she's a frat member already


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ella is younger, and she's a frat member already
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



If you don't mind me asking, who is Ella?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who is Ella?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Read the goddamned OP. 

There's a special section there to answer all life's questions. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who is Ella?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you don't mind me asking, do you know "search" inside thread feature?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Read the goddamned OP.
> 
> There's a special section there to answer all life's questions.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh, the sacred text, 
Still brings tears to my eyes


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> @Juggles You shoulda made this joint 21 and up.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We've an old people's home, but they invaded that as well :banghead:

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Wow her into is small 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow her into is small
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Intro sorry 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 17, 2013)

This is unfair I am posting since 29th April 
18 days,why I m not a pledge yet?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> This is unfair I am posting since 29th April
> 18 days,why I m not a pledge yet?

Click to collapse



I've been posting before you bro

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## undercover (May 17, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> This is unfair I am posting since 29th April
> 18 days,why I m not a pledge yet?

Click to collapse



-1 point for moaning 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I've been posting before you bro
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure deadly said u were a pledge now. Am I wrong?


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm pretty sure deadly said u were a pledge now. Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



HE DID? 
I am a pledge

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm pretty sure deadly said u were a pledge now. Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I said that to funny(not)pharmacist.. darkshadow waits one or two week due to recent argument/fight..

/Not my alone decision


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 17, 2013)

Guys, I have a school assembly to do tomorrow in front of 100 people or more. I'm doing all the talking, and I'm really nervous. I hope the guy going through the website I made doesn't screw it up and make me look stupid and then everyone will laugh at me.
Wish me luck. You can see the website at asteroid.tdot.tk Jeff, I'm hungry.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I said that to funny(not)pharmacist.. darkshadow waits one or two week due to recent argument/fight..
> 
> /Not my alone decision

Click to collapse



I meant to quote funny.


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Deadly (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I meant to quote funny.
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Oh OK.. 

@ Pup.. could you not post unnecessarily in request to admin thread.. its a very serious thread. Unnecessary replies should be avoided mate.. the last reply wasn't actually necessary.. just saying.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 17, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Oh OK..
> 
> @ Pup.. could you not post unnecessarily in request to admin thread.. its a very serious thread. Unnecessary replies should be avoided mate.. the last reply wasn't actually necessary.. just saying.

Click to collapse



Sowwy 

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I have a school assembly to do tomorrow in front of 100 people or more. I'm doing all the talking, and I'm really nervous. I hope the guy going through the website I made doesn't screw it up and make me look stupid and then everyone will laugh at me.
> Wish me luck. You can see the website at asteroid.tdot.tk Jeff, I'm hungry.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Best of luck man
Hope everything goes perfectly

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Best of luck man
> Hope everything goes perfectly
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys from frat house..
Nice title by the way..
How it's hanging?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Hey guys from frat house..
> Nice title by the way..
> How it's hanging?
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Long and hairy, hard to carry, unless I through it over my sholder 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Prawesome (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Long and hairy, hard to carry, unless I through it over my sholder
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Daduq?


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Daduq?

Click to collapse



Evil pubes

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Long and hairy, hard to carry, unless I through it over my sholder
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Wow..it's must be hard to move around..
Hey, a quick question..
Is it ok if i delete the stock map on my tab?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2013)

Just to remind you guys, Deadly isn't part of the GB. He's just the mod around here.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

*sigh* great..it feels like everytime i came to here..i kill the thread..


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Just to remind you guys, Deadly isn't part of the GB. He's just the mod around here.

Click to collapse



I am, and Deadly speaks on our behalf




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## undercover (May 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I am, and Deadly speaks on our behalf
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Couldn't have found a more boring spokesman, could you? 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I am, and Deadly speaks on our behalf
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai,  where's that icon set, uccw skin,  



















 Oh and more avatars 








I think I'll bug you as much as you make me out to 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## undercover (May 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ohai,  where's that icon set, uccw skin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Leave him alone. For a bit. Till he finishes my request. You have abused him enough, my turn. Go away, shoo, shoo. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

Guys..should i do my intro or should i wait untill I'm pledging?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. Leave him alone. For a bit. Till he finishes my request. You have abused him enough, my turn. Go away, shoo, shoo.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



No,  if he thinks i bug him then i shall show him how to really bug people. I'm sure 
tasker could send a pre determined message say, every 20 minutes 






mike_disturbed said:


> Guys..should i do my intro or should i wait untill I'm pledging?
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Hell yeah,  do it now. Why not? 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I am, and Deadly speaks on our behalf
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. You squid behave,


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

Alright..
Here goes..

I'm Nik, 26 from Malaysia..urm..got 2 kids..a boy and a girl..work as a computer tech..at small a company..Joined xda when i first got my android device..which is a galaxy mini (it's gone now trough)..root my first phone after a month lurking on xda..then started to help user..Now i'm using SGT P1000..there not much deving on my device..so i always hanging at ot..sucks in english..but trying to be as good as i can..

that all that i can think of right now..if i get something else..i will add here later..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Just to remind you guys, Deadly isn't part of the GB. He's just the mod around here.

Click to collapse



I still can't believe they accepted deadly as a mod. 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Just to remind you guys, Deadly isn't part of the GB. He's just the mod around here.

Click to collapse



He _is_ however your Fraternity President. Show some respect, you scrub! 





QuantumFoam said:


> I am, and Deadly speaks on our behalf
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Ichigo: See above. 




undercover said:


> Couldn't have found a more boring spokesman, could you?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Could have voted you in, but you're too debonair for muffin work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

When are elections?


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## veeman (May 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> When are elections?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



2016 in the USA (for president at least).

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




Apex said:


> He _is_ however your Fraternity President. Show some respect, you scrub!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't calling a female a scrub sexist? 

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




Apex said:


> He _is_ however your Fraternity President. Show some respect, you scrub!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't calling a female a scrub sexist? 

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------




Apex said:


> He _is_ however your Fraternity President. Show some respect, you scrub!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't calling a female a scrub sexist?


----------



## ronnie498 (May 17, 2013)

Undercover would be a good spokesman for da muffins

Sent from my HTC One X using Forum Runner


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> 2016 in the USA (for president at least).

Click to collapse










 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Apex (May 17, 2013)

I've conferred with the GB about elections (not really, I'm just bull$****ting - but hey, I'm the godfather!) and the decision has been made to hold elections every 6 months. This lightens my extremely hectic load I balance between work, kids, more work, working weird @$$ hours, drinking, Ingress, work, and work. 

That said, I will be making a new poll this weekend. I should have it ready for the Members to vote on my the end of the (Uh-Murrican) weekend. If there are any last minute nominations for positions, please PM me. If all Officer Positions aren't filled with an appropriate candidate or candidates (a Member can run for multiple Positions, 'member?) the GB will be appointing such candidates that we feel are well suited. 

I'm in the process of some changes/updates to the OP, so no more questions.

Unless, they are about bacon.


----------



## jugg1es (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'm in the process of some changes/updates to the OP, so no more questions.
> 
> Unless, they are about bacon.

Click to collapse



Can i haz mine crispy

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## undercover (May 18, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Undercover would be a good spokesman for da muffins
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Forum Runner

Click to collapse



Undercover for da spokesman! Viva le revolution!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Undercover for da spokesman! Viva le revolution!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I'm not a member here, so my opinion will most likely be disregarded, but Undercover is a BAWSS.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## undercover (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm not a member here, so my opinion will most likely be disregarded, but Undercover is a BAWSS.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



*throws some brownie points to Pizza*


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> *throws some brownie points to Pizza*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Y not chezy pofs?


----------



## undercover (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Y not chezy pofs?

Click to collapse



I don't do cheesy puffs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> I don't do cheesy puffs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You don't have to do them. You just have to hand them out.


----------



## undercover (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> You don't have to do them. You just have to hand them out.

Click to collapse



Do and make mean different things. I repeat. I,don't do cheesy puffs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> He _is_ however your Fraternity President. Show some respect, you scrub!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> You don't have to do them. You just have to hand them out.

Click to collapse



Cheetos r betar lul

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Cheetos r betar lul
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Chetos r not betar den chezy pofs!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Chetos r not betar den chezy pofs!

Click to collapse



r u sure cuz ima not sea teh chezy pofz at mah locel grosserie stoar.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> r u sure cuz ima not sea teh chezy pofz at mah locel grosserie stoar.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



No chezy pofz 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> r u sure cuz ima not sea teh chezy pofz at mah locel grosserie stoar.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Ya. Chezy pofs r betar dood. Ur grosiry stoar is not cul enuf.


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Kill me now. :/


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Kill me now. :/

Click to collapse



OK... So how shall we do this?


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Kill me now. :/

Click to collapse



Deth by chezy pofs.


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> OK... So how shall we do this?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Do you have a deathnote?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ya. Chezy pofs r betar dood. Ur grosiry stoar is not cul enuf.

Click to collapse



mah gosery stoor hahd tehm a lung tiem ago. watch dis vedeo. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...9GRdiHYJ6cC9qcJDw&sig2=uVcSqR7wL3Y9hUx42sI8NA

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

Alright, time for more serious biniz - 
@Android Pizza: If you are going to be on your 'Eval' period, can you please post an intro to yourself? Something that gives us a brief idea of who you are, what you do, why you're here (on xda), hobbies, likes, etc. 

Same goes for @mike_disturbed. 

If you both have already done an intro, please PM me the post link, since I'm in that funky updating kind of mood right now...


----------



## undercover (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Alright, time for more serious biniz -
> 
> @Android Pizza: If you are going to be on your 'Eval' period, can you please post an intro to yourself? Something that gives us a brief idea of who you are, what you do, why you're here (on xda), hobbies, likes, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You are in updating mood? 
*faints*

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Alright, time for more serious biniz -
> 
> @Android Pizza: If you are going to be on your 'Eval' period, can you please post an intro to yourself? Something that gives us a brief idea of who you are, what you do, why you're here (on xda), hobbies, likes, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, where dafuq is @ppero196, @cascabel, and @deathnotice01's intros? 

Slackers. Slackers, EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> You are in updating mood?
> *faints*
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Blame it on the Fine Irish Whiskey. :highfive:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

WOOT WOOT!! pizza is on his watch period. I wonder if his period is pizza sauce?


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## undercover (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Blame it on the Fine Irish Whiskey. :highfive:

Click to collapse



Not bad  

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm Josh. I live in Florida. I joined XDA early this year (January) to help a dev with his Play Store ADB pusher, for my first Android device: a tablet, by Polaroid. Since then, I stumbled across the Nexus 4 forum, where I met my closest friend on XDA,    @DowntownJeffBrown, and a lot of other cool folks too. Later in January, I got my first Android phone, the Motorola Atrix HD. Since then I've been an active XDA user and even become a (Junior ) ROM dev.

IRL, my hobbies include listening to music, drawing, hanging out with friends, and (rarely) playing video games.

(End. I luv bbq)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> mah gosery stoor hahd tehm a lung tiem ago. watch dis vedeo. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...9GRdiHYJ6cC9qcJDw&sig2=uVcSqR7wL3Y9hUx42sI8NA
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse





Dose r teh best chezy pofs!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> WOOT WOOT!! pizza is on his watch period. I wonder if his period is pizza sauce?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



I'm a pizza, not a pasta.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi, I'm Android Pizza. I joined XDA early this year (January) to help a dev with his Play Store ADB pusher, for my first Android device: a tablet, by Polaroid. Since then, I stumbled across the Nexus 4 forum, where I met my closest friend on XDA, @DowntownJeffBrown, and a lot of other cool folks too. Later in January, I got my first Android phone, the Motorola Atrix HD. Since then I've been an active XDA user and even become a (Junior ) ROM dev.
> 
> IRL, my hobbies include listening to music, drawing, hanging out with friends, and (rarely) playing video games.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice introduction! But, do you have a (*ahem*) real name? Most all of us know each other on a 'personal level' such as it is, but not necessarily addressing them on such basis. Just curious. Maybe edit that post and let us know where you come from - geographically. Oh, and if you like Cheezy Poofs.


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Nice introduction! But, do you have a (*ahem*) real name? Most all of us know each other on a 'personal level' such as it is, but not necessarily addressing them on such basis. Just curious. Maybe edit that post and let us know where you come from - geographically. Oh, and if you like Cheezy Poofs.

Click to collapse



*geometrically*  I'm just joking.
About my nickname, change it to "God of Death".


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *geometrically*  I'm just joking.
> About my nickname, change it to "God of Death".

Click to collapse



No, change it to Death by Cheesy Poofs.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *geometrically*  I'm just joking.
> About my nickname, change it to "God of Death".

Click to collapse



God of Death = Shinigami 
too predictable, you are






veeman said:


> No, change it to Death by Cheesy Poofs.

Click to collapse



....that's pushing the envelope on so many levels 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Alright, time for more serious biniz -
> 
> @Android Pizza: If you are going to be on your 'Eval' period, can you please post an intro to yourself? Something that gives us a brief idea of who you are, what you do, why you're here (on xda), hobbies, likes, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Urm..this? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41539150 
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> God of Death = Shinigami
> too predictable, you are
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoa! Where'd you learn that man? You're so tart.


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> God of Death = Shinigami
> too predictable, you are
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Whoa! Where'd you learn that man? You're so tart.

Click to collapse



Tart 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Tart
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*Smart


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> How?

Click to collapse



Anything involving cheezy poffs is going over 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Tart
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Better than fart.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *Smart

Click to collapse



Typos after typos 
Are you feeling ok ?






veeman said:


> Better than fart.

Click to collapse



For you, that must be the highest compliment 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Typos after typos
> Are you feeling ok ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm fine. There's a party at my house tonight for sophomores, juniors, and seniors, so I'm just waiting for it to start.
I think you're the one who's drunk.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm fine. There's a party at my house tonight for sophomores, juniors, and seniors, so I'm just waiting for it to start.
> I think you're the one who's drunk.

Click to collapse



Are any girls there?  Well, sane ones.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Are any girls there?  Well, sane ones.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Yes. There are girls in highschool.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes. There are girls in highschool.

Click to collapse



I said "sane ones". 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Urm..this?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41539150
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Sorry man, been away for a bit. Cut the godfather some slack! 



Android Pizza said:


> I said "sane ones".
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



No fuggin' such thing. 

Also, I am taking you under my wing. I will teach you how stupidly, unstably, indescribably flighty women are - and will be, throughout your lifetime. 

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I said "sane ones".
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



As sane as a girl can be.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Sorry man, been away for a bit. Cut the godfather some slack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes godfather
Sorry
No nickname for me yet?:thumbup::thumbup:
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> No fuggin' such thing.
> 
> Also, I am taking you under my wing. I will teach you how stupidly, unstably, indescribably flighty women are - and will be, throughout your lifetime.
> 
> Welcome to the real world.

Click to collapse



Uh...yes...sir?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Don't know if you guys heard(or care), but Kai the hatchet wielding hitchhiker was arrested for murder.


----------



## M_T_M (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Don't know if you guys heard(or care), but Kai the hatchet wielding hitchhiker was arrested for murder.

Click to collapse



And?

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> And?
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



And they're coming for you next.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Don't know if you guys heard(or care), but Kai the hatchet wielding hitchhiker was arrested for murder.

Click to collapse



Well, that's anticlimactic.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And they're coming for you next.

Click to collapse



R_I_P M_T_M 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well, that's anticlimactic.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



I think you mean binomial nomenclature. 
×


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm pretty sure deadly said u were a pledge now. Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Awesome,TOT here I come!



Deadly said:


> I said that to funny(not)pharmacist.. darkshadow waits one or two week due to recent argument/fight..
> 
> /Not my alone decision

Click to collapse



^^^ @TeeJay!! Lookie here!



Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I have a school assembly to do tomorrow in front of 100 people or more. I'm doing all the talking, and I'm really nervous. I hope the guy going through the website I made doesn't screw it up and make me look stupid and then everyone will laugh at me.
> Wish me luck. You can see the website at asteroid.tdot.tk Jeff, I'm hungry.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



When I was in high school I did all the talking for a whole year,it gets easier with practice.
Good Luck. It does not matter if it is not perfect at the first time. _Speaking in front of public gets better with practice_.
I was not exactly good at it for the first time but after practice I did well in the in the State level debate too.




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I meant to quote funny.
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Finally I am the funny here!



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I still can't believe they accepted deadly as a mod.
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Deadly is a nice guy,He can be a good mod too!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I think you mean binomial nomenclature.
> ×

Click to collapse



Sure. If you say so, Itchi.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Damn 
Xda was boring the entire day and as soon as I go to sleep everyone comes online and this thread is awesome again   

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Damn
> Xda was boring the entire day and as soon as I go to sleep everyone comes online and this thread is awesome again
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you talking about? This thread has been on fire all day!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Damn
> Xda was boring the entire day and as soon as I go to sleep everyone comes online and this thread is awesome again
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Happens to me all the time


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I have a school assembly to do tomorrow in front of 100 people or more. I'm doing all the talking, and I'm really nervous. I hope the guy going through the website I made doesn't screw it up and make me look stupid and then everyone will laugh at me.
> Wish me luck. You can see the website at asteroid.tdot.tk Jeff, I'm hungry.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



I know how you feel but all I can say is don't be afraid to mess up  in my experience, the ones who make fun of others for screwing up are the ones who dont have the balls to do what others did. I wouldn't take such people too seriously 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Damn
> Xda was boring the entire day and as soon as I go to sleep everyone comes online and this thread is awesome again
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



No shhhhhhhhh don't make a peep u will kill the thread again 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Damn
> Xda was boring the entire day and as soon as I go to sleep everyone comes online and this thread is awesome again
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Then you should understand by now
What's wrong when you are awake and what's not when you sleep.. 


Ichigo said:


> Just to remind you guys, Deadly isn't part of the GB. He's just the mod around here.

Click to collapse




President*




undercover said:


> Couldn't have found a more boring spokesman, could you?
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



someone is jealous I see


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Then you should understand by now
> What's wrong when you are awake and what's not when you sleep..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The senior mod has spoken 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Then you should understand by now
> What's wrong when you are awake and what's not when you sleep..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning(?) my sugar doll. Jolly good day, eh?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good morning(?) my sugar doll. Jolly good day, eh?

Click to collapse



He seems to be chippy today 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Then you should understand by now
> What's wrong when you are awake and what's not when you sleep..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SOMEONE's TRYING TO COMMIT A COUP,

RAAAAN EL PRESIDENTE!! 

RAAAAAN!

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He seems to be chippy today
> 
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



he must have taken his meds regularly that's fo sho


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> The senior mod has spoken
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Dafuq? That escalated quickly


Ichigo said:


> Good morning(?) my sugar doll. Jolly good day, eh?

Click to collapse



err.. you high brah?  and I don't like mornings much..  until I bath.. then I love it..


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Dafuq? That escalated quickly
> err.. you high bra?  and I don't like mornings much..  until I bath.. then I love it..

Click to collapse



No, I don't wear bra's.(ftfy) And if I did, I wouldn't wear it high. 
When I wake up in the morning, I fall back asleep. About 20 times. And then I'm usually late. :/


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No, I don't wear bra's.(ftfy) And if I did, I wouldn't wear it high.
> When I wake up in the morning, I fall back asleep. About 20 times. And then I'm usually late. :/

Click to collapse



There are pictures on the internet and other x rated sites that say contrary to your claim...

Send in the Clowns


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> There are pictures on the internet and other x rated sites that say contrary to your claim...
> 
> Send in the Clowns

Click to collapse



X rated? X me once, shame on me. But X me thrice... Shame on you. :sly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No, I don't wear bra's.(ftfy) And if I did, I wouldn't wear it high.
> When I wake up in the morning, I fall back asleep. About 20 times. And then I'm usually late. :/

Click to collapse



REAL TITS or GTFO


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No, I don't wear bra's.(ftfy) And if I did, I wouldn't wear it high.
> When I wake up in the morning, I fall back asleep. About 20 times. And then I'm usually late. :/

Click to collapse



Editing quote posts:sly::sly:

Looks more like you want to wear bra and wear it high


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Editing quote posts:sly::sly:
> 
> Looks more like you want to wear bra and wear it high

Click to collapse



Ban her for bringing up underclothes on a dev site 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ban her for bringing up underclothes on a dev site
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Are you offended?

Send in the Clowns


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Are you offended?
> 
> Send in the Clowns

Click to collapse



Nope, but I figured since deadly is an SM now 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Don't know if you guys heard(or care), but Kai the hatchet wielding hitchhiker was arrested for murder.

Click to collapse



No... That crazy Fuc? :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> No... That crazy Fuc? :silly:

Click to collapse



The songify version of him wasn't too bad though...


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: the place is quite dead when I was bored... n wen I sleep this thread explodes!! 
And am I pledge now???  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: the place is quite dead when I was bored... n wen I sleep this thread explodes!!
> And am I pledge now???
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



I was just about to ask for your deets. Can you link me to your first post, your intro, and where you have your hidden bacon stash?

(You do have a hidden bacon stash, yeah?)


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What are you talking about? This thread has been on fire all day!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse




Day on your time zone
I was awake till 1 am and there was no activity but then when I fell asleep the thread goes on fire 






Ichigo said:


> No, I don't wear bra's.(ftfy) And if I did, I wouldn't wear it high.
> When I wake up in the morning, I fall back asleep. About 20 times. And then I'm usually late. :/

Click to collapse



Yeah same here
I fall back asleep like 5-6 times

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Day on your time zone
> I was awake till 1 am and there was no activity but then when I fell asleep the thread goes on fire
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also fall asleep with my eyes open in school. It's strange. First I have to make sure I'm leaning against something. If I don't, I'll start tipping and wake up. Also, when I wake up I get a strange feeling because I had my eyes open when I wake up.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Are you offended?
> 
> Send in the Clowns

Click to collapse



Whasup man
Nice to see you here







Apex said:


> I was just about to ask for your deets. Can you link me to your first post, your intro, and where you have your hidden bacon stash?
> 
> (You do have a hidden bacon stash, yeah?)

Click to collapse



There's no bacon in India 
And if it's there some place, it'll suck 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Day on your time zone
> I was awake till 1 am and there was no activity but then when I fell asleep the thread goes on fire
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have no job, I must envy your youth - yet shake the memories I once held from my time spent sleeping. One time I slept for 18 hours, it felt good... almost *too* good.


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

Alright dudes, I have a lady over. She brought food. I might even get a rub on my "sore" areas in a few. 

I'm keeping one eye on all of you.

Feel creeped out...


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Alright dudes, I have a lady over. She brought food. I might even get a rub on my "sore" areas in a few.
> 
> I'm keeping one eye on all of you.
> 
> Feel crapped out...

Click to collapse



Have fuuuuuuuun. :sly:


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> I was just about to ask for your deets. Can you link me to your first post, your intro, and where you have your hidden bacon stash?
> 
> (You do have a hidden bacon stash, yeah?)

Click to collapse




a minute please? Lemme search for it  






darkshadow246 said:


> There's no bacon in India
> And if it's there some place, it'll suck

Click to collapse


This ^^  

I has lots of fresh mangoes though  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Alright dudes, I have a lady over. She brought food. I might even get a rub on my "sore" areas in a few.
> 
> I'm keeping one eye on all of you.
> 
> Feel creeped out...

Click to collapse




You dog you.. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I also fall asleep with my eyes open in school. It's strange. First I have to make sure I'm leaning against something. If I don't, I'll start tipping and wake up. Also, when I wake up I get a strange feeling because I had my eyes open when I wake up.

Click to collapse



You must teach me how to do that 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You must teach me how to do that
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No learning really. I'm just so tired it happens whether I want to or not.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Alright dudes, I have a lady over. She brought food. I might even get a rub on my "sore" areas in a few.
> 
> I'm keeping one eye on all of you.
> 
> Feel creeped out...

Click to collapse



O_O


can i atleast eat the muffins and cheezy pops?


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

They have arrives,, and thus, I must leave.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> They have arrives,, and thus, I must leave.

Click to collapse



I still don't see any tities


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I still don't see any tities
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



No tities, mufins, or chezy pofs for u tunite. Noty boi.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

I can't find my intro post.... tapatalk fc's when I try to search: (


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

That got inappropriate. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> No tities, mufins, or chezy pofs for u tunite. Noty boi.

Click to collapse


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I can't find my intro post.... tapatalk fc's when I try to search: (
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Then you Can never become a member 

Joking 
Make a new one 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Don't die on my absence.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Alright dudes, I have a lady over. She brought food. I might even get a rub on my "sore" areas in a few.
> 
> I'm keeping one eye on all of you.
> 
> Feel creeped out...

Click to collapse



"One eye" Is quite disturbing.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Alright dudes, I have a lady over. She brought food. I might even get a rub on my "sore" areas in a few.
> 
> I'm keeping one eye on all of you.
> 
> Feel creeped out...

Click to collapse



....creeped out, I am feeling indeed 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Good night.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I can't find my intro post.... tapatalk fc's when I try to search: (
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Yo TeeJay!! wait I am looking for your post!

Edit; Your Intro post


----------



## Soul reaper (May 18, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown  
does your cat do this too XD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown
> does your cat do this too XD

Click to collapse



Lol yes I think all cats do that. :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Soul reaper (May 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lol yes I think all cats do that. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



lol
i would prefer a dog then :/


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

OK, I admit I should have waited.
Still tried hangout app.

God! Does it sucks! Icons are so Retro! And the messed up contact list and status and what not! Uninstalled it within 2 mins..

And back to gtalk .. phew


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> lol
> i would prefer a dog then :/

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> OK, I admit I should have waited.
> Still tried hangout app.
> 
> God! Does it sucks! Icons are so Retro! And the messed up contact list and status and what not! Uninstalled it within 2 mins..
> ...

Click to collapse



I just flashed the inverted version I kinda like it 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 18, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown
> does your cat do this too XD

Click to collapse



My cats don't. They hide, because they know when they're ****ing up I like to play a gentle game of whack-a-mole with an empty 2 liter soda bottle.

We discipline our cats, and they obey. Hell, when they were kittens, I'd bite them like their mom would. They respect it. They curl up on me to hangout, but if they're misbehaving, they know what's coming. Lol

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> OK, I admit I should have waited.
> Still tried hangout app.
> 
> God! Does it sucks! Icons are so Retro! And the messed up contact list and status and what not! Uninstalled it within 2 mins..
> ...

Click to collapse



check out google music,
beautiful arse mofo with the cool retro look,

though the samsung stock music is better with the built in auto-equalizer and alive sound


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> check out google music,
> beautiful arse mofo with the cool retro look,
> 
> though the samsung stock music is better with the built in auto-equalizer and alive sound

Click to collapse



I did try.. it doesn't have any options IMO.. its too basic. Besides it needs 7.9 mb.. clean music has better options with just 200 KB app.. 




Axis_Drummer said:


> I just flashed the inverted version I kinda like it
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Meh. Inverted or not.. it sucks big time.. the options are so less.. its not even par with gtalk of gb which is so old.. and gtalk is 950kb where as this 11 mb.. no thanks


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I did try.. it doesn't have any options IMO.. its too basic. Besides it needs 7.9 mb.. clean music has better options with just 200 KB app..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly should change his name to PICKY 

But seriously, I like talk, but I'm all about change. I like change :sly:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Deadly should change his name to PICKY
> 
> But seriously, I like talk, but I'm all about change. I like change :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't mind change at all..  if its better than what I have.. 

I don't update just because there is an update.. I update after seeing the changelog

So its not picky


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I don't mind change at all..  if its better than what I have..
> 
> I don't update just because there is an update.. I update after seeing the changelog
> 
> So its not picky

Click to collapse



You're right on that note for sure. I didn't like hangouts at first, but after fiddling with it for a few days, I like it. I mean yea it's a little bland, and I don't like the contacts list, but it's a slight improvement to plain ol' gtalk to me.

Anyway, how've you been brother?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> You're right on that note for sure. I didn't like hangouts at first, but after fiddling with it for a few days, I like it. I mean yea it's a little bland, and I don't like the contacts list, but it's a slight improvement to plain ol' gtalk to me.
> 
> Anyway, how've you been brother?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, busy with college semester ending.. lots of overdue things to submit..


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 18, 2013)

Sup frat house?
Anybody here use wechat?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## jugg1es (May 18, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I just flashed the inverted version I kinda like it
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Link? 



MORNING

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41545802

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (May 18, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41545802
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Cool, how's you doing? How's your little girl doing etc. Etc. 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Cool, how's you doing? How's your little girl doing etc. Etc.
> 
> _      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _

Click to collapse



I'm great, and she's even better Lol. Took her to the Georgia Aquarium earlier today. She went wild 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

Hey friends
how are you all?

Talking about hangout,well its a little better than gtalk.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Hey friends
> how are you all?
> 
> Talking about hangout,well its a little better than gtalk.

Click to collapse



Hey Whasup

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey Whasup
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Checking Xda 
Xda has sure come a long way
with Swappa and Xda University 
I owe my life to xda 

Watched most of the Xda TV videos
Jordan and Adam Outler and Steve really have done great Xda TV Videos 

I salute Xda.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Checking Xda
> Xda has sure come a long way
> with Swappa and Xda University
> I owe my life to xda
> ...

Click to collapse



But xda has also become boring

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> But xda has also become boring
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I troll people who complain on the device forums

It keeps me fun

Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I troll people who complain on the device forums
> 
> It keeps me fun
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Something cooking somewhere in xda atm?


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Something cooking somewhere in xda atm?

Click to collapse



As good as dead.. I say, log off.. 

From last 2 hours.. only 2 unread thread:sly: of 900+


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> As good as dead.. I say, log off..
> 
> From last 2 hours.. only 2 unread thread:sly: of 900+

Click to collapse



Might as well go get some sleep then or a movie maybe.

Watcha doin?


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Might as well go get some sleep then or a movie maybe.
> 
> Watcha doin?

Click to collapse



Riding a cycle from morning... ass hurts 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Might as well go get some sleep then or a movie maybe.
> 
> Watcha doin?

Click to collapse



Bored as hell.. things are about to get lot busier due to exams and sem ending.. so taking a day off

Ya, off I go then.. unless you have something interesting to talk in mind..


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Bored as hell.. things are about to get lot busier due to exams and sem ending.. so taking a day off
> 
> Ya, off I go then.. unless you have something interesting to talk in mind..

Click to collapse



Im stuck in making a theming guide on the s4, too damn lazy to finish up everything


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:





:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lul-ception, 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

Hello!  I would like to join this cult!


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Hello!  I would like to join this cult!

Click to collapse



Well, are you a c*#t?


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well, are you a c*#t?

Click to collapse



I hail from Jerusalem.  I am totally omniscient.  All seeing, and all being.  You decide.


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> I hail from Jerusalem.  I am totally omniscient.  All seeing, and all being.  You decide.

Click to collapse



Hmm.. you're a c*#t. You can join. :good:


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hmm.. you're a c*#t. You can join. :good:

Click to collapse



Well that is reassuring.  But I'm not changing my avatar or sig,


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Well that is reassuring.  But I'm not changing my avatar or sig,

Click to collapse



In that case you should do this





and some favours to Lord Apex.


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> In that case you should do this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't forget that I gave him those abilities.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Don't forget that I gave him those abilities.

Click to collapse



I keep saying i want to be a potato, 
Y U NO ANSWER ME? 


Also how did the universe start? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I keep saying i want to be a potato,
> Y U NO ANSWER ME?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My son, you weren't meant to be a potato.  A potato is a vegetable, and I have much better plans for you.

The "Big Bang" theory is crap.  I clapped my hands and then it began, but my hands got tired so I invented the automatic Clapper.  Patent Pending ot course.


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)




----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Vodka + Bars + Herbal Supplements?


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Vodka + Bars + Herbal Supplements?

Click to collapse



Bingo! I used snow instead, hate herbs.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

Searching all over XDA for something.... not getting it 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Searching all over XDA for something.... not getting it
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Because you have no clue.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Because you have no clue.

Click to collapse



Ya maybe  but I did find it so keep your crap  cheers :beer:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> My son, you weren't meant to be a potato.  A potato is a vegetable, and I have much better plans for you.
> 
> The "Big Bang" theory is crap.  I clapped my hands and then it began, but my hands got tired so I invented the automatic Clapper.  Patent Pending ot course.

Click to collapse



You have a point. So adam and eve was a sham too, 

I learned more in 1 post that what school told me. 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Ya maybe  but I did find it so keep your crap  cheers :beer:
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Test me again buddy, you have no clue who you're dealing with.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Soooo I leave for half a day and Jesus joined the Chi ?  wow, this thread really attracts the oddballs on XDA 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Test me again buddy, you have no clue who you're dealing with.

Click to collapse



What subject?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What subject??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Any.  I am totally omniscient.

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Soooo I leave for half a day and Jesus joined the Chi ?  wow, this thread really attracts the oddballs on XDA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am everywhere.  It was just a matter of time.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Any.  I am totally omniscient.

Click to collapse



Some other time kid... I'm sleepy now


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Soooo I leave for half a day and Jesus joined the Chi ?  wow, this thread really attracts the oddballs on XDA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am everywhere.  It was just a matter of time.

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Some other time kid... I'm sleepy now
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



How about now?  You skurred?


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

Muahahahaha..even Jesus double posts on xda!!


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Muahahahaha..even Jesus double posts on xda!!

Click to collapse



Proof the system is flawed.


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Proof the system is flawed.

Click to collapse



Very much.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I don't mind change at all..  if its better than what I have..
> 
> I don't update just because there is an update.. I update after seeing the changelog
> 
> So its not picky

Click to collapse



I think deadly should get a better phone!



TeeJay!! said:


> Riding a cycle from morning... ass hurts
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



I haz many lulz!



roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



That is Awesome!


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

Yo Jesus! This true? Dayum!!


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yo Jesus! This true? Dayum!!

Click to collapse



I'm very ashamed that it is in fact true.  I just couldn't get the chords to sound like his.  Plus his version of "The Star Spangled Banner" solidified my need for him.  BTW, he says "Hi everyone!"


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> I'm very ashamed that it is in fact true.  I just couldn't get the chords to sound like his.  Plus his version of "The Star Spangled Banner" solidified my need for him.  BTW, he says "Hi everyone!"

Click to collapse



Damn you Jesus! You're gonna suck at guitar anyway, send him back down we need him. You already have Jim, Kurt and others and also that Slayer guitarist, can't remember his name..skinny and Axis are gonna kill me now.


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Damn you Jesus! You're gonna suck at guitar anyway, send him back down we need him. You already have Jim, Kurt and others and also that Slayer guitarist, can't remember his name..skinny and Axis are gonna kill me now.

Click to collapse



Sadly, I cant do that.  YOLO, except myself, YOLT


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Sadly, I cant do that.  YOLO, except myself, YOLT

Click to collapse



You are one lucky guy Jesus.


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Any.  I am totally omniscient.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, so you have access to Wikipedia in heaven also.


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh, so you have access to Wikipedia in heaven also.

Click to collapse



I created Wikipedia.


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> I created Wikipedia.

Click to collapse



Oh btw if you come across Jobs squatting anywhere tell him i said "F*#K U" on behalf of the frat.


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> I created Wikipedia.

Click to collapse



BS, I created Wikipedia.


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh btw if you come across Jobs squatting anywhere tell him i said "F*#K U" on behalf of the frat.

Click to collapse



I will definitely keep that in mind when I make my rounds.

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




veeman said:


> BS, I created Wikipedia.

Click to collapse



Possibly we could share ownership?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> I will definitely keep that in mind when I make my rounds.

Click to collapse



Could you make it that Jobs can only use an Android device  preferably a Samsung device.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Could you make it that Jobs can only use an Android device  preferably a Samsung device.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I am one step ahead of you.  He is currently in Purgatory, using a Galaxy ACE to connect to heaven and check his status.


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Could you make it that Jobs can only use an Android device  preferably a Samsung device.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Galaxy Y specifically. Muahahahahahaa..


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Galaxy Y specifically. Muahahahahahaa..

Click to collapse



Make it the dual sim.... we haz a CM7 ( atleast ) 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh, so you have access to Wikipedia in heaven also.

Click to collapse



Wikipaedia is hosted in heaven. Or Florida.
Either way, it's still up only thanks to God's will.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

And @Apex... you seen my pm yet? I sent my intro post link 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Wikipaedia is hosted in heaven. Or Florida.
> Either way, it's still up only thanks to God's will.

Click to collapse



All of my sites are outsourced, to prevent exposure to heaven's IP.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> I am one step ahead of you.  He is currently in Purgatory, using a Galaxy ACE to connect to heaven and check his status.

Click to collapse



Make it a Galaxy Y which is stuck on Donut   pleeaaaase....with is stuck on Airplane mode with the WiFi _mysteriously missing a few vital libs_

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Some other time kid... I'm sleepy now
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



LIES!!!
I'm sleepy!!!!!


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> LIES!!!
> I'm sleepy!!!!!

Click to collapse



You are Sleepy! 

But I was sleepy 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Make it a Galaxy Y which is stuck on Donut   pleeaaaase....with is stuck on Airplane mode with the WiFi _mysteriously missing a few vital libs_
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Done.  I also gave him a few broken iOS devices.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Done.  I also gave him a few broken iOS devices.

Click to collapse



Thank you :')

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Thank you :')
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Anything for you my son.  Your wisdom has no bounds.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> You are Sleepy!
> 
> But I was sleepy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm always sleepy!™


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Anything for you my son.  *Your wisdom has no bounds*.

Click to collapse



Stop kidding Jesus.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Anything for you my son.  Your wisdom has no bounds.

Click to collapse



Give him a BlackBerry. Pleeeeaasee...


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> All of my sites are outsourced, to prevent exposure to heaven's IP.

Click to collapse



CURSE YOU JEEBUS!

Now i'll never find the source code to change the world,



RohinZaraki said:


> Thank you :')
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



He does hear our prayers, and miracles do happen


As official frat chaplain i shall act as jebus personal guide,
i will show him to his quarters (next to the hooter's lounge) and will give him his "treatments" on the house


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Stop kidding Jesus.

Click to collapse



The true key to a fulfilling life is confidence.  Never forget that.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm always sleepy!™

Click to collapse



Fine! I was in a state of near rest 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Stop kidding Jesus.

Click to collapse


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> CURSE YOU JEEBUS!
> 
> Now i'll never find the source code to change the world,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have your back as well.  Don't fret, stop reading the horoscopes, and wait for my intentions.


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> I have your back as well.  Don't fret, stop reading the horoscopes, and wait for my intentions.

Click to collapse



Hola amigos! And to Jesus as well


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Hola amigos! And to Jesus as well

Click to collapse



GTFO, noob


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> GTFO, noob

Click to collapse



Come again? :what:


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> GTFO, noob

Click to collapse



That's no way to talk to a Senior Mod, Sleepy


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's no way to talk to a Senior Mod, Sleepy

Click to collapse



Nor the good lord.  *cough* TeeJay!! *cough*


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Hola amigos! And to Jesus as well

Click to collapse



isn't it great having the most badass dude to ever walk on earth.

and we all thought he died and the server went down so it took him 3 days to respawn.



RepublicanJesus said:


> I have your back as well.  Don't fret, stop reading the horoscopes, and wait for my intentions.

Click to collapse



such wise words


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> isn't it great having the most badass dude to ever walk on earth.
> 
> and we all thought he died and the server went down so it took him 3 days to respawn.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I never thought Jesus would listen to my prayers I asked him in private either..


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> isn't it great having the most badass dude to ever walk on earth.
> 
> and we all thought he died and the server went down so it took him 3 days to respawn.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I resurrected my IT security guy.  I apologize for the inconvenience.

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> And I never thought Jesus would listen to my prayers I asked him in private either..

Click to collapse



I hear ever prayer ever prayed, but unfortunately I cannot grant them all, it would cause chaos.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Nor the good lord.  *cough* TeeJay!! *cough*

Click to collapse


 @TeeJay!!


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @TeeJay!!

Click to collapse



I will allow him another chance.  Possibly a few chances.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @TeeJay!!

Click to collapse



I'll beat you to it 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> I will definitely keep that in mind when I make my rounds.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK :thumbup:


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 18, 2013)

My new sdcard for my RPi arrived  16gb class 10 SanDisk ultra. Using the old one for xbian now :thumbup:


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> isn't it great having the most badass dude to ever walk on water.
> 
> and we all thought he died and the server went down so it took him 3 days to respawn.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> OK :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Wikipedia will flourish even more now.


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Hola amigos! And to Jesus as well

Click to collapse



Deadly and Jesus. What a great couple.


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



I have subsequently turned that water into wine.  Where do you think the Red Sea came from?  I also added tons of salt to it, so that it's undrinkable.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> I have subsequently turned that water into wine.  Where do you think the Red Sea came from?  I also added tons of salt to it, so that it's undrinkable.

Click to collapse



if you could have just shared all those wine maybe the egyptians wouldn't have died because of thirst in the mid 1200 BC


----------



## shree_tejas (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Deadly and Jesus. What a great couple.

Click to collapse









*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Deadly and Jesus. What a great couple.

Click to collapse



Thats what I am taling about!


TeeJay!! said:


> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Says the dumb guy


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> if you could have just shared all those wine maybe the egyptians wouldn't have died because of thirst in the mid 1200 BC

Click to collapse



It was all part of the plan.  I also could have kept the dinosaurs around, but do you all really need those?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> It was all part of the plan.  I also could have kept the dinosaurs around, but do you all really need those?

Click to collapse



Veeman misses them  just look at his avatar


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> It was all part of the plan.  I also could have kept the dinosaurs around, but do you all really need those?

Click to collapse



Were you there when dinosaurs were mating? Must've been some sight.


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Were you there when dinosaurs were mating? Must've been some sight.

Click to collapse



I came down from heaven for that, because yes, it was quite a sight.  After the mating was completed, one of those [email protected] tried to eat me.  It was a T-Rex.  THAT'S why they no longer exist.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Veeman misses them  just look at his avatar

Click to collapse



he's been crying a multitude of colors for a while now,

hope he's okay


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's no way to talk to a Senior Mod, Sleepy

Click to collapse



STFU, nerd! 

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse


 @DowntownJeffBrown... stop posting from TeeJay's account. -_-


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

I can post from anyone's account 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> It was all part of the plan.  I also could have kept the dinosaurs around, but do you all really need those?

Click to collapse



But... I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse


 @DowntownJeffBrown... stop posting from TeeJay's account. -_-


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> he's been crying a multitude of colors for a while now,
> 
> hope he's okay

Click to collapse



Oh don't worry. Those are just multi colored chezy pofs. I ate too many of them.


----------



## RepublicanJesus (May 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> But... I'm a dinosaur.

Click to collapse



An exception can always be made.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Good morning!


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 1971939
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Repost  
And evening -_-


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Does this mean I'm flower?
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10.1 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Possibly. A smart flower I suppose.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Repost
> And evening -_-

Click to collapse



Didn't know.

Where do you live?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Didn't know.
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The great land of 'Murica !


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> The great land of 'Murica !

Click to collapse



He said "evening", I was assuming that he lived elsewhere.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 18, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> But... I don't feel like flower. Am I dead flower?
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10.1 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



I always happen to read your username as milfdroid.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He said "evening", I was assuming that he lived elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He was being polite to everyone else who were in countries experiencing "evenings"  what a swell mod

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

....aaaaaaaand I have single-handedly killed this thread 






---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------

....aaaaaaaand I have single-handedly killed this thread


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> The great land of 'Murica !

Click to collapse




Liar. :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)




----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

....aaaaaaaand I have single-handedly killed this thread


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


>

Click to collapse











RohinZaraki said:


> ....aaaaaaaand I have single-handedly killed this thread

Click to collapse



Rohin is a cat! 
You look so fuzzy! I wanna touch you.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Rohin is a cat!
> You look so fuzzy! I wanna touch you.

Click to collapse



Me too!


----------



## cascabel (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Me too!

Click to collapse



you seriously want ichigo to..err..touch you? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

You people make me sick :3 meow

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> you seriously want ichigo to..err..touch you?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Just because she don't doesnt mean she cant


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

Hello guys


How you guys doing?


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You people make me sick :3 meow
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



..


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Me too!

Click to collapse



We are multiplying 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ..

Click to collapse



You like the NFS MW OST's just like me?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ..

Click to collapse



4:50 - 6:34 = The most badass thing I have every heard...plus, that was my childhood right there 

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------




Ace King 34 said:


> You like the NFS MW OST's just like me?

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> 
> How you guys doing?

Click to collapse



Chutmay. -_-

---------- Post added at 08:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We are multiplying
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Not in your special way :eek.


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> 4:50 - 6:34 = The most badass thing I have every heard...plus, that was my childhood right there
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

Click to collapse


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Chutmay. -_-

Click to collapse



Krushna is that you?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


>

Click to collapse



You too ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You too ?!?!?!?!?!

Click to collapse



:high-five:


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> :high-five:

Click to collapse



Oh my god :crying:


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

Hello guys
My Introduction
My name is Chinmay Patil
I am 21 years old and I live in India.
I am in Second Year of Mechanical Engineering 
I came to xda because I had soft bricked my Samsung galaxy ace and I wanted to get it back to work and I saw the xda Ace forums after Googling
My Experience on Xda has been good 
I have written 2 guides and I have made 2 derivative ROMs with King ACE.
I like doing stunts like wheelie and stoppie on my Honda Dio 
Well I guess that's it about me.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Hello guys
> My Introduction
> My name is Chinmay Patil
> I am 21 years old and I live in India.
> ...

Click to collapse



Has You Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More Like?


----------



## Prawesome (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Hello guys
> My Introduction
> My name is Chinmay Patil
> I am 21 years old and I live in India.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wheelie and stoppie on a Dio ? 
































ROFLMAOLOLOLOL

Btw, you will only be a pledge after we, the gb watch you for a week. If we think you are good, then you become an official pledge and after 2 weeks, a member


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Wheelie and stoppie on a Dio ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yep
I do wheelie and stoppie on Honda Dio
why don't u believe?
bcoz u can't do the stunts?

okay about the pledge.


----------



## Prawesome (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> yep
> I do wheelie and stoppie on Honda Dio
> why don't u believe?
> bcoz u can't do the stunts?
> ...

Click to collapse



Best you are gonna be able to do is put the scooter upside down and try sitting on it


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Best you are gonna be able to do is put the scooter upside down and try sitting on it

Click to collapse





Troll Detected


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Has You Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More Like?

Click to collapse



Ignored post is ignored by the new guy 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ignored post is ignored by the new guy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



sorry about that sir
Well you can watch me for the two weeks and then decide if I am eligible of being a pledge and then a member.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> My Introduction
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally one more marathi man (maanus).
I have a dio too. Could not manage to do a stopie though

Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> sorry about that sir
> Well you can watch me for the two weeks and then decide if I am eligible of being a pledge and then a member.

Click to collapse



I'm not part of the governing body so I have no say  pm your intro to @Apex

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Finally one more marathi man (maanus).
> I have a dio too. Could not manage to do a stopie though
> 
> Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.

Click to collapse



Hey 
well for stoppie you need to make the front brakes tight and then when u are about to do a stoppie then put your weight on the front side and apply the front brakes

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> I'm not part of the governing body so I have no say  pm your intro to @Apex
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



okay sir.


----------



## cascabel (May 18, 2013)

i just have to say, i didn't realize prawn was part of the gb until now. lmao.

sup @RohinZaraki

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

Apex is in my xda friends list


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Hey
> 
> well for stoppie you need to make the front brakes tight and then when u are about to do a stoppie then put your weight on the front side and apply the front brakes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which dio? 2013 or old one

Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## prototype7 (May 18, 2013)

Looks like Jesus got banned.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 18, 2013)

Having Asthama sucks!

Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i just have to say, i didn't realize prawn was part of the gb until now. lmao.
> 
> sup @RohinZaraki
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse




Sup brah 




prototype7 said:


> Looks like Jesus got banned.

Click to collapse



Lol so much for being the creator of everything

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cascabel (May 18, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Looks like Jesus got banned.

Click to collapse



lmao. he's not as omni-something-or-other as he thought he was. any idea who banned him?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## prototype7 (May 18, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. he's not as omni-something-or-other as he thought he was. any idea who banned him?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm pretty sure... and I know why, too 
Edit: I was wrong about who did it


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Which dio? 2013 or old one
> 
> Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.

Click to collapse



I have the old one
but I have tuned it with vinyls and decals and neon strip.
been in major accidents thrice
Thank God I had made insurance of my Honda dio
I love to rev that bike.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Looks like Jesus got banned.

Click to collapse



Good 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. he's not as omni-something-or-other as he thought he was. any idea who banned him?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but the thought of god himself getting kicked out of a dev site is making me laugh till my lungs hurt and my eyes tear

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Looks like Jesus got banned.

Click to collapse



I didn't know Satan was a moderator.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I didn't know Satan was a moderator.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



...and then there's this....lmao

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cascabel (May 18, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure... and I know why, too
> Edit: I was wrong about who did it

Click to collapse



edited: danm it. i go mia for 1 day and i become the noob. :banghead::banghead::screwy::screwy::screwy::banghead:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> yep
> I do wheelie and stoppie on Honda Dio
> why don't u believe?
> bcoz u can't do the stunts?
> ...

Click to collapse



stop lying to yourself 

Btw.. call "sir" only to members and gb.. 




RohinZaraki said:


> I'm not part of the governing body so I have no say  pm your intro to @Apex
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



pm intro post's link to apex btw.. this has to be done after a week only if he gets approved.. 




Ace King 34 said:


> Apex is in my xda friends list

Click to collapse



that's not going to help though 

Everyone here has to agree


----------



## prototype7 (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> stop lying to yourself
> 
> Btw.. call "sir" only to members and gb..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Apex will accept anyone's friend request... even mine :silly:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i just have to say, i didn't realize prawn was part of the gb until now. lmao.
> 
> sup @RohinZaraki
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



-_-







prototype7 said:


> Apex will accept anyone's friend request... even mine :silly:

Click to collapse




Try telling Meph or 4D1L that 



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> stop lying to yourself
> 
> Btw.. call "sir" only to members and gb..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I Pmed Apex my pledge
copy pasted it to PM
didn't PM apex the link of my post.


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Apex will accept anyone's friend request... even mine :silly:

Click to collapse



I know few names that won't get accepted though.  
@Cas .. check pm


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or Jesus 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 18, 2013)

Okay guys I am going offline now.
will be back later tomorrow

You people are the best :good:


----------



## cascabel (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Or Jesus
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Jesus knows. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> You people are the best :good:

Click to collapse





We love you too 




cascabel said:


> Jesus knows.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



....I'm sleeping with my lights on tonight 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cascabel (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> We love you too
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i bet Jesus has night vision. :what:
@prototype7 and @Deadly thanks for the pm's. danm it. just danm. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

@QuantumFoam You have a PM

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Everyone is sending each other PMs . . .







Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Everyone is sending each other PMs . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent you one too.. ask roofie about it .

 good night


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Sent you one too.. ask roofie about it .
> 
> good night

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cascabel (May 18, 2013)

pms. pms everywhere. night all. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2013)

The Asians are going to sleep  night all

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> The Asians are going to sleep  night all
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Good night
I'm going to sleep

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Pic fail in app







cascabel said:


> pms. pms everywhere. night all.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Pms

It must be only you @cascabel


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 18, 2013)

Aww man..just when i get here..
Its all "goodnight" post..


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Pic fail in app
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fail in your app 
I can see it 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Fail in your app
> I can see it
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



You sleep before 11pm? 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## undercover (May 18, 2013)

RepublicanJesus said:


> Anything for you my son.  Your wisdom has no bounds.

Click to collapse



Here we go. Proof that Jesus is fake. Real Jesus never lies. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 18, 2013)

I'm getting sleepy..
So goodnight guys..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You sleep before 11pm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No
I sleep only at 12-1am







mike_disturbed said:


> I'm getting sleepy..
> So goodnight guys..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Good night mike 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 18, 2013)

@Prawesome

The link will get your doubt cleared!

Check this out


----------



## Prawesome (May 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> @Prawesome
> 
> The link will get your doubt cleared!
> 
> Check this out

Click to collapse



What link is thatt? Btw.. I want pmz too


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Who else is online other than prawesome and me

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## prototype7 (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Who else is online other than prawesome and me
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



54,182 people. Do you want a list?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> 54,182 people. Do you want a list?

Click to collapse



People in the frat 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> People in the frat
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How should I know?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How should I know?

Click to collapse



I don't know 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jugg1es (May 18, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> 54,182 people. Do you want a list?

Click to collapse



Yes please 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Finally one more marathi man (maanus).

Click to collapse



*facepalm*


----------



## Prawesome (May 18, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> 54,182 people. Do you want a list?

Click to collapse



Hm..lets see..
Yes

Now get me that list quick


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Apex is in my xda friends list

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Almost as many guest as members on!


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I didn't know Satan was a moderator.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I nominate this for... something.

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Almost as many guest as members on!

Click to collapse



Those are the guys that bring XDA a huge chunk of its revenues...

So many targeted ads...

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Almost as many guest as members on!

Click to collapse



Those are the guys that bring XDA a huge chunk of its revenues...

So many targeted ads...


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

Found 4 big packs of Bacon, and they all expire today.
Challenge accepted.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Found 4 big packs of Bacon, and they all expire today.
> Challenge accepted.

Click to collapse



We'll miss you.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> We'll miss you.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Speak for yourself 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Prawesome (May 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Speak for yourself
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I will miss him
We will have no hermit to troll and no hermit to troll(fail) us


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Found 4 big packs of Bacon, and they all expire today.
> Challenge accepted.

Click to collapse



Put a pound of cinnamon on each pack of bacon.
Take the cinna-con challenge.


----------



## K.A. (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I will miss him
> We will have no hermit to troll and no hermit to troll(fail) us

Click to collapse



^For once, Grawesome is right.

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




K.A. said:


>

Click to collapse



Welcome back. *****.


----------



## K.A. (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ^For once, Grawesome is right.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's cookin in fvcking, Avstria?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

K.A. said:


> What's cookin in fvcking, Avstria?

Click to collapse



Trouble. 
What else?


----------



## K.A. (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Trouble.
> What else?

Click to collapse



no fvcking? 
BTW, any new members here?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Do any of you guys know where Artist photos are stored from Apollo?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Do any of you guys know where Artist photos are stored from Apollo?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In your gpu


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> In your gpu

Click to collapse



Hmm?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 18, 2013)

K.A. said:


> no fvcking?
> BTW, any new members here?

Click to collapse



Sadly, no. 

Chutmay was around... @DowntownJeffBrown is our in-house cat-lady-who's-actually-a-dude now.


----------



## K.A. (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hmm?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

K.A. said:


> *****

Click to collapse



Excuse me? That's not very kind.
Edit: I saw your edit. I already did. No need to be rude.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (May 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Sadly, no.
> 
> Chutmay was around... @DowntownJeffBrown is our in-house cat-lady-who's-actually-a-dude now.

Click to collapse


 

Yeah well, I know of Chutmay.. sad times these.. :crying:

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Excuse me? That's not very kind.
> Edit: I saw your edit. I already did. No need to be rude.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What? Where? 

P.S: Just checking if ***** was in the filter before posting image


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

K.A. said:


> What? Where?
> 
> P.S: Just checking if ***** was in the filter before posting image

Click to collapse



Still was uncalled for.
I wanted a legit answer. I already Googled my heart out to no avail.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I will miss him
> We will have no hermit to troll and no hermit to troll(fail) us

Click to collapse



This is true 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Still was uncalled for.
> I wanted a legit answer. I already Googled my heart out to no avail.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oi. Never mind.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Still was uncalled for.
> I wanted a legit answer. I already Googled my heart out to no avail.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Brush up on your Google-fu


----------



## jugg1es (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Still was uncalled for.
> I wanted a legit answer. I already Googled my heart out to no avail.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Tezlastorme said:


> Brush up on your Google-fu

Click to collapse



http://bit.ly/10clFq4


_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Try telling Meph or 4D1L that
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (May 18, 2013)

Strange day, this one is. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> http://bit.ly/10clFq4
> 
> 
> _      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _

Click to collapse



I use Bing.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2












JK :jester:


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I use Bing.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Letmebingthatforyou.com


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Letmebingthatforyou.com

Click to collapse



http://tinyurl.com/b42n5yh

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark manning (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://tinyurl.com/b42n5yh
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lolololololllo you trolololllp you

That was pretty awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 18, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Lolololololllo you trolololllp you
> 
> That was pretty awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No it wasn't :banghead:


----------



## mark manning (May 18, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No it wasn't :banghead:

Click to collapse



Pffff says the guy with the magic wand 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 18, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Pffff says the guy with the magic wand
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Harry Potter?
No, wait! Voldemort?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 18, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Pffff says the guy with the magic wand
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> Harry Potter?
> No, wait! Voldemort?

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (May 18, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Lolololololllo you trolololllp you
> 
> That was pretty awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My life is complete...I just got a compliment from a mod! :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (May 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> My life is complete...I just got a compliment from a mod! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pot meets kettle 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Is that Jesus guy who I think it is? :sly:


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is that Jesus guy who I think it is? :sly:

Click to collapse



Who do you think it is?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

You guys...he got banned for our sins...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You guys...he got banned for our sins...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I literally ROFL'd.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You guys...he got banned for our sins...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Seriously? What happened?? 
And good morning guys!


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I literally ROFL'd.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









TeeJay!! said:


> Seriously? What happened??
> And good morning guys!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Jesus was banned for our sins and after 3 days we'll see his account unbanned with his status changed to Forum Admin

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> yep
> I do wheelie and stoppie on Honda Dio
> why don't u believe?
> bcoz u can't do the stunts?
> ...

Click to collapse



Im keeping my eye on you nuffin chezy puf






Android Pizza said:


> I didn't know Satan was a moderator.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




i know some that has the same qualities as the devil






Ichigo said:


> Found 4 big packs of Bacon, and they all expire today.
> Challenge accepted.

Click to collapse




good luck, 
If all else fails there's some hydrochloric acid






Android Pizza said:


> My life is complete...I just got a compliment from a mod! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




jesus hears us indeed






RohinZaraki said:


> You guys...he got banned for our sins...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



WHAT? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

now i'll never find earth's source code to change the world

Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Im keeping my eye on you nuffin chezy puf
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh mornin DN 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Oh mornin DN
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I felt to tired last night i fell asleep, 

Mornin. 
Im starting to miss jesus


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Jesus was banned for our sins and after 3 days we'll see his account unbanned with his status changed to Forum Admin
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



This^^^

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I felt to tired last night i fell asleep,
> 
> Mornin.
> Im starting to miss jesus
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure he misses us too ...not

Sent from my HTC One X

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This^^^
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 19, 2013)

http://s14.directupload.net/images/130519/ogqowyey.jpg

Still swollen 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 19, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s14.directupload.net/images/130519/ogqowyey.jpg
> 
> Still swollen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 That wound looks like an eye

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That wound looks like an eye
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I love it. Wait till it heals. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 19, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I love it. Wait till it heals.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I think it looks great :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This^^^
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



This is the funniest crap I've seen on XDA in a while.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That wound looks like an eye
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



it looks like it has 20/20 vision too, and possibly IR and nightmode


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I love it. Wait till it heals.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Try firing a laser from it.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Try firing a laser from it.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can shoot a blazer out my arse

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can shoot a blazer out my arse
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Too much info. :what:

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can shoot a blazer out my arse
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



...

Sent from my HTC One X

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------

Looks like you guys made it on 9gag  http://9gag.com/gag/aoErVAn


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 19, 2013)

Good morning guys 
I wont be available on 20th,22th,26th and 28th May because I have my final University exams 
I will be available on other days tho


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Good morning guys
> I wont be available on 20th,22th,26th and 28th May because I have my final University exams
> I will be available on other days tho

Click to collapse



Other countries really take exams seriously, huh?

Good morning sleepy


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Lol wut ? Of course we do


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

this creeps me out,
just saw my inbox O_O


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Other countries really take exams seriously, huh?
> 
> Good morning sleepy

Click to collapse



90% of my passing marks in the university are due to excellent cheating habits,

and i'm pretty damn good at it too


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> View attachment 1973492
> 
> this creeps me out,
> just saw my inbox O_O

Click to collapse



Jesus that's scary


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Lol wut ? Of course we do

Click to collapse



In America, nobody takes exams as serious as to study all day. Well, maybe a few. I personally don't study at all, but I never have to study. I always get A's anyways.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Jesus was banned for our sins and after 3 days we'll see his account unbanned with his status changed to Forum Admin
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



True dat.

You should write the gospel according to the apostle Zaraki. :sly:

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s14.directupload.net/images/130519/ogqowyey.jpg
> 
> Still swollen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why'd you get a tattoo of   @undercover's profile pic? 

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> My life is complete...I just got a compliment from a mod! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't get too excited about that... 

---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can shoot a blazer out my arse
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



You carry one up there?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Don't get too excited about that...

Click to collapse



...why?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can shoot a blazer out my arse
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



This comes out of your butt?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> This comes out of your butt?

Click to collapse



His statement makes so much more sense now!
I was thinking of the garment, which is just stupid....

Morning, @Ichigo


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

Good morning everyone 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> His statement makes so much more sense now!
> I was thinking of the garment, which is just stupid....
> 
> Morning, @Ichigo

Click to collapse



Enough sense to buy a bag of chezy pofs?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Enough sense to buy a bag of chezy pofs?

Click to collapse



It's cheesy poofs, dumbass. 

You're getting some Mexican ripoff.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You carry one up there?

Click to collapse



A good gentlemen always carries an extra blazer my friend 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> A good gentlemen always carries an extra blazer my friend
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Well, I subscribe to the philosophy that a good towel can be used as anything from a flag to clothing to food to currency. Even as a blazer.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's cheesy poofs, dumbass.
> 
> You're getting some Mexican ripoff.

Click to collapse



I wonder what aisle he found them in...

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's cheesy poofs, dumbass.
> 
> You're getting some Mexican ripoff.

Click to collapse



*puffs


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *puffs

Click to collapse



*poofs


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> *poofs

Click to collapse



*puffs


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *puffs

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Can we all just agree regardless of the spelling, that crap tastes like **** ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## ChronicMixTapes (May 19, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Well, I subscribe to the philosophy that a good towel can be used as anything from a flag to clothing to food to currency. Even as a blazer.

Click to collapse



I will keep that in mind :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

ChronicMixTapes said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I love chivettes. 

-kcco-


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 19, 2013)

ChronicMixTapes said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good call 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I love chivettes.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Who doesn't?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Who doesn't?

Click to collapse



Every damn one of them. 

-kcco-


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Every damn one of them.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
My only problem with the Chive is that resolution is a bit low IMO


The chix are awesome.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> :thumbup:
> My only problem with the Chive is that resolution is a bit low IMO
> 
> 
> The chix are awesome.

Click to collapse



They are mostly 'found'  pics... They can't do anything about that,  but they do put in the header of topics when they are HQ. 

-kcco-


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> They are mostly 'found'  pics... They can't do anything about that,  but they do put in the header of topics when they are HQ.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Yes they do.


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Who doesn't?

Click to collapse



Chivvetes?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Chivvetes?

Click to collapse



El Goog son!   There's a whole world you've been missing out on 

-kcco-


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Chivvetes?

Click to collapse



No, I'm sure they love themselves.


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> El Goog son!   There's a whole world you've been missing out on
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I can't. I'm being watched.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> El Goog son!   There's a whole world you've been missing out on
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



my life has never been satisfied before,

now i see the light, and yes, jesus is real


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I can't. I'm being watched.

Click to collapse



It's not porn dude.   Geez. 

-kcco-


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> *facepalm*

Click to collapse



Why? Can't I be happy to see someone  who understands my mothertongue? 
*cough* weird *cough* 

Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's not porn dude.   Geez.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Still. I can't. I can't even google girls.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's not porn dude.   Geez.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse


@Ichigo Don't fall for it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Ichigo Don't fall for it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why?   Have you even seen the site?   Absolutely nothing controversial about it.   Funny pics,  some cute girls and cool merch. Not sure what the problem is. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why?   Have you even seen the site?   Absolutely nothing controversial about it.   Funny pics,  some cute girls and cool merch. Not sure what the problem is.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



You mad  ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You mad  ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Nopers... Never am.   Just thought you were being skeptical,  so I was trying to help those who are unfamiliar.   No big whoop. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nopers... Never am.   Just thought you were being skeptical,  so I was trying to help those who are unfamiliar.   No big whoop.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nopers... Never am.   Just thought you were being skeptical,  so I was trying to help those who are unfamiliar.   No big whoop.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Well itchy want's to keep his/her "V" status alive, 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Why the sad face all the time?   You remind me of this... 







-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Well itchy want's to keep his/her "V" status alive,
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Veeman ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Veeman ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Possible, 

I guess it's something single 40 year old geeks who live their mom and had been oppressed by the opposite sex since birth, always have had, 

Yup kinda veeman-ish to me


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> It's cheesy poofs, dumbass.
> 
> You're getting some Mexican ripoff.

Click to collapse



Chezy pofs r teh best.

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Possible,
> 
> I guess it's something single 40 year old geeks who live their mom and had been oppressed by the opposite sex since birth, always have had,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat...

But I haz grlfrend... Well, I did anyway.

---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Possible,
> 
> I guess it's something single 40 year old geeks who live their mom and had been oppressed by the opposite sex since birth, always have had,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat...

But I haz grlfrend... Well, I did anyway.

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Possible,
> 
> I guess it's something single 40 year old geeks who live their mom and had been oppressed by the opposite sex since birth, always have had,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat...

But I haz grlfrend... Well, I did anyway.

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Possible,
> 
> I guess it's something single 40 year old geeks who live their mom and had been oppressed by the opposite sex since birth, always have had,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat...

But I haz grlfrend... Well, I did anyway.

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Possible,
> 
> I guess it's something single 40 year old geeks who live their mom and had been oppressed by the opposite sex since birth, always have had,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat...

But I haz grlfrend... Well, I did anyway.


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

veeman. Stahp mapsing.


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Wtf tapatalk. That's enough.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Chezy pofs r teh best.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah we get it.
You haz grlfrend... well, you did anyway.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why the sad face all the time?   You remind me of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But I do want to be fabulous 







deathnotice01 said:


> Possible,
> 
> I guess it's something single 40 year old geeks who live their mom and had been oppressed by the opposite sex since birth, always have had,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I concur






veeman said:


> Chezy pofs r teh best.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The amount of reposts....

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Soree. It was tapatalk being annoying.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Soree. It was tapatalk being annoying.

Click to collapse



_Guns don't kill people, people kill people_ 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> _Guns don't kill people, people kill people_
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



So do dinosaurs.


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> So do dinosaurs.

Click to collapse



Dinosaurs aren't extinct, btw. It was all a conspiracy!


----------



## Soul reaper (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Chezy pofs r teh best.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Dinosaurs aren't extinct, btw. It was all a conspiracy!

Click to collapse



Ya I know. I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Dinosaurs aren't extinct, btw. It was all a conspiracy!

Click to collapse



Yeah, XDA Jesus said so 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Dinosaurs aren't extinct, btw. It was all a conspiracy!

Click to collapse



Here we go again.. 
@veeman.. were you trying to convince yourself or us by saying it so many times?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Here we go again..
> @veeman.. were you trying to convince yourself or us by saying it so many times?

Click to collapse



Its called the law of attraction, dear Deadly 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Here we go again..
> @veeman.. were you trying to convince yourself or us by saying it so many times?

Click to collapse



Maybe...

Either that or tapatalk doesn't like chezy pofs.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Either that or tapatalk doesn't like chezy pofs.

Click to collapse



Poofs, you dimwit :banghead:

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Here we go again..
> @veeman.. were you trying to convince yourself or us by saying it so many times?

Click to collapse



How do you mean?


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Poofs, you dimwit :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



https://www.google.com/search?q=chezy+pofs


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Poofs, you dimwit :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



No such thing. There's only cheesy puffs.


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How do you mean?

Click to collapse



How do you bean?


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> How do you bean?

Click to collapse



How can I lean?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=chezy+pofs

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> No such thing. There's only cheesy puffs.

Click to collapse



I'm dying over here lmao







Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How can I lean?

Click to collapse



Maybe you were seen.


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Maybe you were seen.

Click to collapse



Was I with the Dean?


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm dying over here lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://sites.google.com/site/temtoofityfo254tehchezypofs/home

https://www.facebook.com/Tem254TehChezyPofs


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/temtoofityfo254tehchezypofs/home
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Tem254TehChezyPofs

Click to collapse



Looks and sounds like something you created 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Was I with the Dean?

Click to collapse



Was your shirt green?


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Was your shirt green?

Click to collapse



I can't remember, I'm not that keen.


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Looks and sounds like something you created
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I was right tho.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> I was right tho.

Click to collapse



But that pic I posted was based on the first link you gave me 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Don't change the subject  and of course veeman gets it...he's veeman after all
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



And what is that supposed to mean? :sly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And what is that supposed to mean? :sly:

Click to collapse



What is this...I don't even...January 8th??? Dafuq Jessica 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What is this...I don't even...January 8th??? Dafuq Jessica
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Even back then, you were being racist to veemans all around the world! 
What's next?! Do you hate babies?  You creep! :sly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Even back then, you were being racist to veemans all around the world!
> What's next?! Do you hate babies?  You creep! :sly:

Click to collapse



Shut up. Lol. Rohin is the new Veeman now that veeman is being responsible.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Even back then, you were being racist to veemans all around the world!
> What's next?! Do you hate babies?  You creep! :sly:

Click to collapse



That time of the month again  ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Shut up. Lol. Rohin is the new Veeman now that veeman is being responsible.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Chezy pofs...







RohinZaraki said:


> That time of the month again  ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You're on your period?


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You're on your period?

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 19, 2013)

Okay, chezy pofs aside, veeman's been much less... rohin-y... lately.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Shut up. Lol. Rohin is the new Veeman now that veeman is being responsible.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's the biggest insult I have ever gotten 







Ichigo said:


> You're on your period?

Click to collapse



Apparently you are 




jRi0T68 said:


> Okay, chezy pofs aside, veeman's been much less... rohin-y... lately.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Don't worry, after tomorrow you guys won't see me here anymore  back to developing which means keeping a stern attitude on XDA

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 19, 2013)

No, man, I mean it as a compliment. Brings amusement to the thread.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No, man, I mean it as a compliment. Brings amusement to the thread.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I've noticed lately I'm starting to become an ot junkie  kinda feel out of place

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I've noticed lately I'm starting to become an ot junkie  kinda feel out of place
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



It's because you are. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's because you are.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



An ot junkie or outta place ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> An ot junkie or outta place ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



The latter,  but maybe both. 

-kcco-


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That time of the month again  ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I lol'd hard 

What's up jer? Been quiet lately..

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> An ot junkie or outta place ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



OT junkie if that's what the term you prefer..


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> The latter,  but maybe both.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse




Wouldn't argue  somewhat agree




Deadly said:


> I lol'd hard
> 
> What's up jer? Been quiet lately..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Poofs, dammit :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse


@veeman.. look what you sow:banghead:


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Poofs, dammit :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse





deathnotice01 said:


> and he's gone......
> 
> he died while munching a half done chicken wing.
> What a glorious hour of malevolence
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh god..
You guys still not done with that poofs/poop/pof things?

And good afternoon asian..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @veeman.. look what you sow:banghead:

Click to collapse



that rainbow munching reptile is getting some lesson in speiling



mike_disturbed said:


> Oh god..
> You guys still not done with that poofs/poop/pof things?
> 
> And good afternoon asian..
> ...

Click to collapse



poop?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i'm wating for Emperor Xenu of Scientology to come to xda and explain the theta to us

Click to collapse



I just want PSY to appear and explain the quantum theory of a gentleman 

Sent from my HTC One X

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> that rainbow munching reptile is getting some lesson in speiling

Click to collapse



Or the day has come, as the prophecy dictated, where the rainbow has stoped coming out of his mouth and has started coming out....south 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

i smell something fishy O_O


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i smell something fishy O_O

Click to collapse



Looks like Veeman couldn't hold it in any longer

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Looks like Veeman couldn't hold it in any longer
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You mean.. looks like or smells like or is it both?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You mean.. looks like or smells like or is it both?

Click to collapse



It's too late to analyze  I'm heading to my anti nuke bunker. 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

@RohinZaraki Thread killer! 

I go away for a few hours and this is what you do? 

I'll just leave this here for now.

Check out "Bang With Friends (OFFICIAL)" - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bang.bangwithfriends


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Still. I can't. I can't even google girls.

Click to collapse



Aren't you a girl:sly:
Or does your dad know you're a homsexual 
No offense 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## cascabel (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> @RohinZaraki Thread killer!
> 
> I go away for a few hours and this is what you do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what the hell is that app? :what:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what the hell is that app? :what:
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Wouldn't you like to know 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## cascabel (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Wouldn't you like to know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse




that'd be hard to do...through an app. :sly:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

So What would xda jesus do? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Prawesome (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So What would xda jesus do?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Install the BWF app I guess


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So What would xda jesus do?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



PM a mod to ask for warez.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So What would xda jesus do?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



WWXDAJD?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> WWXDAJD?

Click to collapse



New thread  ???

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> New thread  ???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Sounds like one to me :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sounds like one to me :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh no you don't. One more slip up from you and there goes your probation period

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> New thread  ???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



A new thread about a new thread asking for a new thread, sounds original


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Oh no you don't. One more slip up from you and there goes your probation period
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You have me genuinely scared there. I cant tell if you're joking or serious.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

I waited for an hour for the bus to come (im visiting my mom's place right now)  and suddenly the last trip to the city is full, 
Now i have to wait until 2am for the next trip, 
Fk me. 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Oh no you don't. One more slip up from you and there goes your probation period
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



he's already a pledge? :what:







deathnotice01 said:


> A new thread about a new thread asking for a new thread, sounds original
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



sounds like Q&A and dev forums. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> New thread  ???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Your wish is my command.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41593969#post41593969


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> he's already a pledge? :what:

Click to collapse



Check the OP. I'm in a sort of "review" before I can pledge.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Your wish is my command.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41593969#post41593969

Click to collapse



It's an epic thread...but it's likely to die.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Check the OP. I'm in a sort of "review" before I can pledge.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1. who reads the op? 
2. i refuse to "review" anything (and anyone ) during vacation. 
3. i still didn't see the part wherein you were being reviewed. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Check the OP. I'm in a sort of "review" before I can pledge.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LIGAF, pizza. Just have fun.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> LIGAF, pizza. Just have fun.

Click to collapse



YOLO

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> sounds like Q&A and dev forums.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse




but it's a off-topic related q






Sleepy! said:


> LIGAF, pizza. Just have fun.

Click to collapse



Dafaq man, 
I missed the fun, and it was my brilliant scheme


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

@RohinZaraki I haven't got my panties in a bunch.

It was supposed to be about BFW. Not the other stuff.
I'm not that stupid.
Hence, closed.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> @RohinZaraki I haven't got my panties in a bunch.
> 
> It was supposed to be about BFW. Not the other stuff.
> I'm not that stupid.
> Hence, closed.

Click to collapse



I didn't mean you  I mean everyone else whining and crying like you just sawed off their limbs with that thread


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I didn't mean you  I mean everyone else whining and crying like you just sawed off their limbs with that thread

Click to collapse



They did?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I didn't mean you  I mean everyone else whining and crying like you just sawed off their limbs with that thread

Click to collapse



Well it certainly changed how I feel about a certain prospective pledge.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Well it certainly changed how I feel about a certain prospective pledge.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Well it certainly changed how I feel about a certain prospective pledge.

Click to collapse



Zoidberg? 

Btw XDA jesus said he'd pledge


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Well it certainly changed how I feel about a certain prospective pledge.

Click to collapse



Yeah  if only  @Deadly had been more supportive 

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's right, feel the burn


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Zoidberg?
> 
> Btw XDA jesus said he'd pledge
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Zoidberg wants to pledge? Where?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yeah  if only @Deadly had been more supportive

Click to collapse



I'd doubt it, 

He's the non* corrupt kinda presidente


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's right, feel the burn


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yeah  if only   @Deadly had been more supportive
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's good @Deadly hasn't been involved.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's right, feel the burn

Click to collapse



Repeat post detected.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'd doubt it,
> 
> He's the non* corrupt kinda presidente
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that like a female president?


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yeah  if only  @Deadly had been more supportive
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what did I do!! 

How dare you try to jeopardize president and his vicey's friendship

I was just having fun.. my post was not intended to be anything.. it was not harmful:sly:

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Is that like a female president?

Click to collapse



its actually this


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> what did I do!!
> 
> How dare you try to jeopardize president and his vice friendship
> 
> I was just having fun.. my post was not intended to be anything.. it was not harmful:sly:

Click to collapse



Your post was nothing then it became something or was it something that became nothing? 

Good. Point.


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> its actually this

Click to collapse



You are a 404 URL? 
I knew it! 




Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Your post was nothing then it became something or was it something that became nothing?
> 
> Good. Point.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Politicians. 

That's why I'm only Vice President.
Well that and all my vices.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Politicians.
> 
> That's why I'm only Vice President.
> Well that and all my vices.

Click to collapse



Including womanizing interns? 
You have my vote


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You are a 404 URL?
> I knew it!
> View attachment 1974315
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You edited it! And posted pic of it! :sly:

I didn't expect treachery from you

How could you? 
First, rohin.. now you.. I haz sadz


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Including womanizing interns?
> You have my vote
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



I'm an intern. 

But yeah, I wish.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> what did I do!!
> 
> How dare you try to jeopardize president and his vicey's friendship
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You edited it! And posted pic of it! :sly:
> 
> I didn't expect treachery from you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't die, deadly. 
These things happen.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You edited it! And posted pic of it! :sly:
> 
> I didn't expect treachery from you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am in all honest to goodness, 

Ask testosterone over there, 
Try clicking the link el presidente


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> View attachment 1974318

Click to collapse



Ooh! Screenshot party!



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm an intern.
> 
> But yeah, I wish.

Click to collapse



A man can dream can he not? 


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> A man can dream can he not?
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



He sure can, my boy.

He sure can. *looks into the distance with twinkling eyes*


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You edited it! And posted pic of it! :sly:
> 
> I didn't expect treachery from you
> How could you?
> First, rohin.. now you.. I haz sadz

Click to collapse



You think I betrayed you .....I'll just show myself the door 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> View attachment 1974318

Click to collapse




deathnotice01 said:


> I am in all honest to goodness,
> 
> Ask testosterone over there,
> Try clicking the link el presidente
> ...

Click to collapse




Android Pizza said:


> Ooh! Screenshot party!
> View attachment 1974322
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you all are in it

Conspiracy conspiracy everywhere


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> He sure can, my boy.
> 
> He sure can. *looks into the distance with twinkling eyes*

Click to collapse



I wish i have all those medical woman making me a manwich


Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You think I betrayed you .....I'll just show myself the door
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



DRAMA QUEEN


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I wish i have all those medical woman making me a manwich
> 
> 
> Sent un Samsung Galaxia S Quatro LTE

Click to collapse



Thank you for the new Tapatalk sig.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


deathnotice01 said:


> I wish i have all those medical woman making me a manwich

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you all are in it
> 
> Conspiracy conspiracy everywhere

Click to collapse



We're gonna get ya! :sinister laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

Glad this thread is active

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> We're gonna get ya! :sinister laugh:

Click to collapse



Deadly to the fapmobile! 

Oops, fratmobile

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Thank you for the new Tapatalk sig.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


@Deadly I think we know where all his posts are gonna go now...  don't tell him


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

^^^ Guys!!  Hide! Look who is here!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

and almost got decapitated

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


deathnotice01 said:


> I wish i have all those medical woman making me a manwich

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> and almost got decapitated
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who deadly? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> and almost got decapitated
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Darn you tapatalk! This was supposed to go in peaceful day on XDA, but my new sig confused it!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


deathnotice01 said:


> I wish i have all those medical woman making me a manwich

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> DRAMA QUEEN

Click to collapse



You know how I is 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ^^^ Guys!!  Hide! Look who is here!

Click to collapse



Testosterone? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Darn you tapatalk! This was supposed to go in peaceful day on XDA, but my new sig confused it!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Told you vv 







Tezlastorme said:


> @Deadly I think we know where all his posts are gonna go now...  don't tell him

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Who deadly?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



No. Me.
Because I fail

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> @Deadly I think we know where all his posts are gonna go now...  don't tell him

Click to collapse



:high-five:::thumbup::thumbup:
@alan.. dark one with a shadow in dark..


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You know how I is
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Biatch.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

Who's alenw

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> :high-five:::thumbup::thumbup:
> @alan.. dark one with a shadow in dark..

Click to collapse



Ugh, who wut now? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

Alan 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> :high-five:::thumbup::thumbup:
> @alan.. dark one with a shadow in dark..

Click to collapse



That's me 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Alan
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wut

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> :high-five:::thumbup::thumbup:
> @alan.. dark one with a shadow in dark..

Click to collapse



Funnily enough that happened to me with a quote from Alan in my sig too


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ugh, who wut now?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



The one calling you!! 

He is back! With dark powers with shadow.. he says its alive! We need to hide!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wut
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Aren't you Ariel 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wut
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I leik gtalk.
do you like gtalk?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Well, I think I'll go now. I might still lurk. Bye for now.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

@Deadly why mention me in previous page

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I leik gtalk.
> do you like gtalk?

Click to collapse



No!
I froze them both in the depths of the system app, alongside g+ and that wierd com2us poker that came with samsung bloats







Android Pizza said:


> Well, I think I'll go now. I might still lurk. Bye for now.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Goodbye manwich

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No!
> I froze them both in the depths of the system app, alongside g+ and that wierd com2us poker that came with samsung bloats
> 
> Goodbye manwich
> ...

Click to collapse



wa?
gmail?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> wa?
> gmail?

Click to collapse



Yes  y u no read ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Funnily enough that happened to me with a quote from Alan in my sig too

Click to collapse



he is influenced with his tech powers..  he brings back others posts to here if it contains his post as quote.. that's his power.. among with other things we don't know of yet




darkshadow246 said:


> @Deadly why mention me in previous page
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did I now?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> wa?
> gmail?

Click to collapse



I froze that bich too, 
Mwahahaha, 

I only use my corporate mail and microsoft account as personal email, 

And BING! YEA, I BING THAT ****

I only used whatsapp once, never liked it

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I froze that bich too,
> Mwahahaha,
> 
> I only use my corporate mail and microsoft account as personal email,
> ...

Click to collapse



Microsoft fanbiatch :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I froze that bich too,
> Mwahahaha,
> 
> I only use my corporate mail and microsoft account as personal email,
> ...

Click to collapse



Chandler?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> he is influenced with his tech powers..  he brings back others posts to here if it contains his post as quote.. that's his power.. among with other things we don't know of yet
> 
> 
> did I now?

Click to collapse



I have the will of a warrior

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> :high-five:::thumbup::thumbup:
> @alan.. dark one with a shadow in dark..

Click to collapse











Deadly said:


> he is influenced with his tech powers..  he brings back others posts to here if it contains his post as quote.. that's his power.. among with other things we don't know of yet
> 
> 
> did I now?

Click to collapse



What does this mean 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yes  y u no read ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



lolwut


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> lolwut

Click to collapse



 I will kill you in your sleep wearing this smile 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Chandler?

Click to collapse



No, 

Bing bing bing bing bing

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

Stop having so much fun guys, 

I have only 4 hours to sleep

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

Stop having so much fun guys, 

I have only 4 hours to sleep

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------

Stop having so much fun guys, 

I have only 4 hours to sleep

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No,
> 
> Bing bing bing bing bing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go home DN  you is high

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What does this mean
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It actually means that it is supposed to mean what it is meaning to mean.. well, what I meant it to mean is that it should mean is that I wrote something that its supposed to mean what I wrote there.. whatever it was supposed to mean is what it meant I mean.. you following me right? 

Or may be I'll just stop here.. 




deathnotice01 said:


> No,
> 
> Bing bing bing bing bing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Deadly said:


> Microsoft fanbiatch :sly:

Click to collapse



^ This ^


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Go home DN  you is high
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



If only i haven't missed the last bus trip i'd be home by now

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> It actually means that it is supposed to mean what it is meaning to mean.. well, what I meant, it should mean is that I wrote something that its supposed to mean what I wrote there.. whatever it was supposed to mean is what it meant I mean.. you following me right?
> 
> Or may be I'll just stop here..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 19, 2013)

Ermahgerd!!! 
so many posts
you guys are fast 
Btw I am back
Good Evening!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Ermahgerd!!!
> so many posts
> you guys are fast
> Btw I am back
> Good Evening!!!

Click to collapse



We're blazin baby

With bing, bing bing binggin binggo

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 19, 2013)

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Ermahgerd!!!
> so many posts
> you guys are fast
> Btw I am back
> Good Evening!!!

Click to collapse



Go read them all! Else  you won't understand what we are talking of

Look at dark shadow for example.. he doesn't understand because he skipped many posts.. if only he had read all of that..


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Go read them all! Are you won't understand what we are talking of
> 
> Look at dark shadow for example.. he doesn't understand because he skipped many posts.. if only he had read all of that..

Click to collapse



If only he had listened...maybe the evil man wouldn't have taken his innocence 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Mornin to you jeferoo from murica







Deadly said:


> Go read them all! Are you won't understand what we are talking of
> 
> Look at dark shadow for example.. he doesn't understand because he skipped many posts.. if only he had read all of that..

Click to collapse



I can't read

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> We're blazin baby
> 
> With bing, bing bing binggin binggo
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



oh okay  :silly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> If only he had listened...maybe the evil man wouldn't have taken his innocence
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



BING-O

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 19, 2013)

man these exams make me sick
  :crying:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 19, 2013)

I have to work today guise :thumbdown:. To make it worse its at 1pm when I start so I'm gonna waste my whole afternoon. Hopefully I won't be there more than 4 hours cause I hate working on the weekend even if its over time. Meh iz eh sadz kitteh 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I have to work today guise :thumbdown:. To make it worse its at 1pm when I start so I'm gonna waste my whole afternoon. Hopefully I won't be there more than 4 hours cause I hate working on the weekend even if its over time. Meh iz eh sadz kitteh
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Go be a productive kitteh for society, 

Kick that recession in the bum! 

All the best  


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I have to work today guise :thumbdown:. To make it worse its at 1pm when I start so I'm gonna waste my whole afternoon. Hopefully I won't be there more than 4 hours cause I hate working on the weekend even if its over time. Meh iz eh sadz kitteh
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



XDA Jesus's revenge lol

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Go be a productive kitteh for society,
> 
> Kick that recession in the bum!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Us kittehs are going to single handedly save Merica!!! One paw and scratch my belly dam* it at at a time 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> XDA Jesus's revenge lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



But but... He said he loved us all equally

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> But but... He said he loved us all equally
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



But everything changed...when the Fire Nation attacked

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Us kittehs are going to single handedly save Merica!!! One paw and scratch my belly dam* it at at a time
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Amen for murica and cat litters

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> But everything changed...when the Fire Nation attacked
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



It was kyuubi attacking fire nation I thought


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> It was kyuubi attacking fire nation I thought

Click to collapse



God dammit, Deadly :banghead: you're right

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Night asians and indians and aliens, 
Morning muricans, and europeans

Im off to sleep now, 
Got only 3 hours to go

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Night asians and indians and aliens,
> Morning muricans, and europeans
> 
> Im off to sleep now,
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not European I'm English  also this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vh-wEXvdW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Night asians and indians and aliens,
> Morning muricans, and europeans
> 
> Im off to sleep now,
> ...

Click to collapse



Asians and Indians.....you're kidding right ? 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Asians and Indians.....you're kidding right ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



he is high since he didn't sleep.


----------



## cascabel (May 19, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> he is high since he didn't sleep.

Click to collapse



rohin or dn? meh, either way they're always high. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I can't remember, I'm not that keen.

Click to collapse



Is your name Charlie Sheen?


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> rohin or dn? meh, either way they're always high.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



dn


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Asians and Indians.....you're kidding right ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



They're separate categories in porn.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> They're separate categories in porn.

Click to collapse



Not you again 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cascabel (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> They're separate categories in porn.

Click to collapse



Wtf. lol! what about blondes? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Wtf. lol! what about blondes?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Lets not let this thing get outta hand now


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Wtf. lol! what about blondes?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Different species?


----------



## gadgetroid (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> They're separate categories in porn.

Click to collapse



I thought even Japanese?


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I thought even Japanese?

Click to collapse



Well dam. I guess I don't watch enough porn.


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 19, 2013)

anyone here have a oppo find 5?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> anyone here have a oppo find 5?

Click to collapse



Garrick does

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2013)

@AdamOutler does
He's always going on about it on G+ 



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 19, 2013)

I liked the video when     @AdamOutler unboxed the Samsung galaxy Note 10.1 the Xda way 

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Garrick does
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who is Garrick?
xda username? 
I am new here so don't know who is Garrick

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

whistle by Florida is an awesome song ppl 

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------

Thread dead 
I hasz Sadz.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

I'm back...looks like not much happened while I was gone.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm back...looks like not much happened while I was gone.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's ok because no missed you! 

_    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's ok because no missed you!
> 
> _    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _

Click to collapse



Thanks...I love you too.






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 19, 2013)

Whasup guys 
My entire family is asleep except for me 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Is your name Charlie Sheen?

Click to collapse



I dunno, but I lost my bean.


----------



## Prawesome (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Night asians and indians and aliens,
> Morning muricans, and europeans
> 
> Im off to sleep now,
> ...

Click to collapse



Why? Indians arent asians? Racist :sly:






veeman said:


> They're separate categories in porn.

Click to collapse



Oh
So amatuers, fetish and teens are new species now?


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why? Indians arent asians? Racist :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



India is technically in it's own continent, btw.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> India is technically in it's own continent, btw.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> India is technically in it's own continent, btw.

Click to collapse



Ya...How?
Just keep in mind that your geometry trolling won't work on me hermit


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya...How?
> Just keep in mind that your geometry trolling won't work on me hermit

Click to collapse



Nah dude, I'm serious. Let me get my resourci. I-'ll be back.

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Ya...How?
> Just keep in mind that your geometry trolling won't work on me hermit

Click to collapse



http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=505016

Read it. It's legit.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nah dude, I'm serious. Let me get my resourci. I-'ll be back.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Itchi...you fail so hard.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why? Indians arent asians? Racist :sly:

Click to collapse



Neither are filipinos, 
We're latin-hispanic

Also dinosaurs aren't too, 
They're reptiles

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 AM ----------

Hey, i gots me 2hours of sleep now, 

Waiting for the bus outside in 2am in dark corner, yey! 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------

Hey, i gots me 2hours of sleep now, 

Waiting for the bus outside in 2am in dark corner, yey! 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Prawesome (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nah dude, I'm serious. Let me get my resourci. I-'ll be back.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why did I have that stupid feeling that it was a stupid troll move of yours before I clicked the link


Too predictable you are nowadays padawan. Much to learn you have


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Neither are filipinos,
> We're latin-hispanic
> 
> Also dinosaurs aren't too,
> ...

Click to collapse



3.6% of Filipinos have European genetic ancestry.

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Why did I have that stupid feeling that it was a stupid troll move of yours before I clicked the link
> 
> 
> Too predictable you are nowadays padawan. Much to learn you have

Click to collapse



The actual link is legit tho.


----------



## roofrider (May 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Sent you one too.. ask roofie about it .
> 
> good night

Click to collapse




Ohai guys!


Night btw, hitting the sack.
I'm still not done reading yesterday's post.


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why did I have that stupid feeling that it was a stupid troll move of yours before I clicked the link
> 
> 
> Too predictable you are nowadays padawan. Much to learn you have

Click to collapse



The actual link is legit tho.


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why did I have that stupid feeling that it was a stupid troll move of yours before I clicked the link
> 
> 
> Too predictable you are nowadays padawan. Much to learn you have

Click to collapse



You didn't seem to notice, did you? I'll wait and see how long it takes you. I've g2g. Have fun!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> 3.6% of Filipinos have European genetic ancestry.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not part of that 3%
I'm chinese/american/filipino blood through my grandparents on my father side, 

I think i'm a potato







roofrider said:


> Ohai guys!
> 
> 
> Night btw, hitting the sack.
> I'm still not done reading yesterday's post.

Click to collapse



Don't do it ceiling, 
It's a trap

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 19, 2013)

Guys did I make any rude posts earlier?

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## roofrider (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Don't do it ceiling,
> It's a trap
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I shall fear no evil as i walk through the valley of blah blah bla..bla bla ....blah blah blah.


----------



## Prawesome (May 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You didn't seem to notice, did you? I'll wait and see how long it takes you. I've g2g. Have fun!

Click to collapse



My power of laziness is stronger than my curiosity. Hence, tell it here or gtfo


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I shall fear no evil as i walk through the valley of blah blah bla..bla bla ....blah blah blah.

Click to collapse




suit yo self, 






Wolf Pup said:


> Guys did I make any rude posts earlier?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



I dunno, 
If you did then that's fine with me as long as no one got butthurt


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> My power of laziness is stronger than my curiosity. Hence, tell it here or gtfo

Click to collapse



Oh! Our prawn has powers guys!! :silly:


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 19, 2013)

Hi all good sirs! to the frat members!
Hi people! to non non members


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> suit yo self,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope I didn't.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## gadgetroid (May 19, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hi all good sirs! to the frat members!
> Hi people! to non non members

Click to collapse



Well, hello there. 

So, lets get the "funny" on, pharmacist! :beer:


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 19, 2013)

You guise....

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## gadgetroid (May 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You guise....
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



End ers meh kut perp. *pats pup on head and gives him Wolf Biscuits*

Shel ve ger pley?


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 19, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> End ers meh kut perp. *pats pup on head and gives him Wolf Biscuits*
> 
> Shel ve ger pley?

Click to collapse



Yursss vee shurrdd pley

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

I'm back...again.
@Wolf Pup 
Well, hiya pup!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 19, 2013)

Standing in the very congested bus for the past 2 hours, im having pains i have never experienced before 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## gadgetroid (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm back...again.
> @Wolf Pup
> Well, hiya pup!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well hello there, back...again! Nice to meet you! *waves at back...again like a mad duck*


----------



## shree_tejas (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Standing in the very congested bus for the past 2 hours, im having pains i have never experienced before
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Like ahhhhh?/


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

I smashed my thumb in a car door. My thumb is now a nice shade of purple though.


----------



## undercover (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> I smashed my thumb in a car door. My thumb is now a nice shade of purple though.

Click to collapse



Nail? If so, follow this or you won't be able to sleep. Find a pin, get a lighter out. Heat the pin till it's red hot. Put through the nail to make a hole and release the pressure. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Standing in the very congested bus for the past 2 hours, im having pains i have never experienced before
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Sounds like the kind of pain I was left with after a 10 hour London to Los Angeles flight where I had a fat person on both sides of me and my only bag stuffed under the seat in front of me, because fat people hogged up the overhead compartment. Legs stuck in one position the entire time.

I feel for you, brother.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Who is Garrick?
> xda username?
> I am new here so don't know who is Garrick

Click to collapse



Garrick's username is Smitty Werbenjagermenjenson

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## undercover (May 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Standing in the very congested bus for the past 2 hours, im having pains i have never experienced before
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Ask passenger behind you to pull his thingie out of your ass. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nail? If so, follow this or you won't be able to sleep. Find a pin, get a lighter out. Heat the pin till it's red hot. Put through the nail to make a hole and release the pressure.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



My entire finger is purple...


----------



## shree_tejas (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> My entire finger is purple...

Click to collapse



Bite it hard 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Bite it hard
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Worst. Advice. Ever.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Worst. Advice. Ever.

Click to collapse



I don't go slamming my fingers you see


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> My entire finger is purple...

Click to collapse



Ask someone to pull your finger and see what happens 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I don't go slamming my fingers you see
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Like I did it on purpose. 

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Ask someone to pull your finger and see what happens
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Worst. Advice. Ever. 2.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 19, 2013)

Let's rename the thread to " veeman's purple finger help thread" 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Worst. Advice. Ever. 2.

Click to collapse



Who asked you to go all YOLO and pull of stunts like this 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who asked you to go all YOLO and pull of stunts like this
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Young Octaves Live Orchestra?


----------



## veeman (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who asked you to go all YOLO and pull of stunts like this
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It was an accident.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I will kill you in your sleep wearing this smile
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You can try, little birdy.
You can try. 

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Young Octaves Live Orchestra?

Click to collapse





Yugoslavian Orphans' Legendary Opera


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> I smashed my thumb in a car door. My thumb is now a nice shade of purple though.

Click to collapse



That's gotta suck 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sounds like the kind of pain I was left with after a 10 hour London to Los Angeles flight where I had a fat person on both sides of me and my only bag stuffed under the seat in front of me, because fat people hogged up the overhead compartment. Legs stuck in one position the entire time.
> 
> I feel for you, brother.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I made it for 3 1/2 hours,

God, i had a dude beside me who was also standing, on the right was a cranky old lady, and on my front was my 7kg bag i had to carry the whole ride, at my back was atleast smelly sweating dudes who was snoring

My arms and legs hurt and i feel like falling down to never walk earth again. 

Never shall i ride the early morning bus again. Ever. Period. 






undercover said:


> Ask passenger behind you to pull his thingie out of your ass.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



We don't even havw adequate breathing spaces, i can smell the dude's smelly armpits

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 20, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ohai guys!
> 
> 
> Night btw, hitting the sack.
> I'm still not done reading yesterday's post.

Click to collapse



Good luck with catching up 




Wolf Pup said:


> Guys did I make any rude posts earlier?
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



if you feel like asking.. then yes. More importantly.. quote the post in question and ask

Good morning peeps .. btw..prawn has gone crazy under pressure!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 20, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Good luck with catching up
> 
> 
> if you feel like asking.. then yes. More importantly.. quote the post in question and ask
> ...

Click to collapse



Some people just can't handle real pressure. He happens to be one 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

Oh, we're back up again?


----------



## ronnie498 (May 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Some people just can't handle real pressure. He happens to be one
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Some handle pressure in different ways


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, we're back up again?

Click to collapse



No..we're not..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 20, 2013)

Hello muffs... 

Long time no talk!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> No..we're not..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Yo!







shahrukhraza said:


> Hello muffs...
> 
> Long time no talk!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who are you?


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



God knows best. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Evening ichigo.
That's Shahrukhraza..

Sup Shahrukhraza..
It's been awhile..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Evening ichigo.
> That's Shahrukhraza..
> 
> Sup Shahrukhraza..
> ...

Click to collapse



True true..  


Having gotten a bit.. Let's say addicted to android theming 

How you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> True true..
> 
> 
> Having gotten a bit.. Let's say addicted to android theming
> ...

Click to collapse



Healthy addiction is healthy..:thumbup:
I'm doing good..
How's you doing lately?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I made it for 3 1/2 hours,
> 
> God, i had a dude beside me who was also standing, on the right was a cranky old lady, and on my front was my 7kg bag i had to carry the whole ride, at my back was atleast smelly sweating dudes who was snoring
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you manage with 2 hrs of sleep
Where do you work? 
I feel sad for you

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How do you manage with 2 hrs of sleep
> Where do you work?
> I feel sad for you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup darkshadow..?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Healthy addiction is healthy..:thumbup:
> I'm doing good..
> How's you doing lately?
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol yeah.

I'm doing fine.. Same old stuff..

Anything new happening here while I wasn't here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol yeah.
> 
> I'm doing fine.. Same old stuff..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you wasn't here?
That's a lot catching up to do..
But i can tell you..
Jesus was here..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How do you manage with 2 hrs of sleep
> Where do you work?
> I feel sad for you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh i went on emergency off today, 

I work in a silly International IT Firm. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Oh i went on emergency off today,
> 
> I work in a silly International IT Firm.
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Hey deathnotice..
How's the day treating you today?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Hey deathnotice..
> How's the day treating you today?
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Awful, 
Same as any monday of the week, 

You? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Awful,
> Same as any monday of the week,
> 
> You?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ditto..
Now go get some sleep..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Ditto..
> Now go get some sleep..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Already did since 5am,

Now time to wake up and get thpse cheeezy poops

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## shree_tejas (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Already did since 5am,
> 
> Now time to wake up and get thpse cheeezy poops
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



U eat poop??


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> U eat poop??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Cheezy poops, 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Since you wasn't here?
> That's a lot catching up to do..
> But i can tell you..
> Jesus was here..
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh man.. That musta been BIG.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Oh man.. That musta been BIG.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It was, 

In the end he got banned for our sins!

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It was,
> 
> In the end he got banned for our sins!
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Oh you bad kids!! 

^lol that sounds so ironic.. 

How's your s4 going? (You got one right?  )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (May 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Oh you bad kids!!
> 
> ^lol that sounds so ironic..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its eating his poop 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Its eating his poop
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Oh... Eating his poop..... Perfectly normal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, we're back up again?

Click to collapse



Nope. But I heard Roofie was... 






shahrukhraza said:


> Hello muffs...
> 
> Long time no talk!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello shahrukhraza! Been a long time indeed! Last I saw you was on *the* thread back in September. 

How's the theming going then?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Sup darkshadow..?
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Whasup
My dog's down with a terrible fever and hasn't eaten a thing for 3 days so the vet came and gave him a couple of injections 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## veeman (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup
> My dog's down with a terrible fever and hasn't eaten a thing for 3 days so the vet came and gave him a couple of injections
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



I bet the vet injected him with liquid chezy pofs.


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 20, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Nope. But I heard Roofie was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True true... But September? That's a bit far don't cha think? 

And theming.. Well I couldn't get any good ideas and I had like a block or something so I thought that I'd clear my mind by coming here for a bit.. 

So how are you doing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It was,
> 
> In the end he got banned for our sins!
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



He got banned because he decided to b naughty. :sly:







gadgetroid said:


> Nope. But I heard Roofie was...

Click to collapse



Lol! His priapism will live on forever for comedic purposes.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> I bet the vet injected him with liquid chezy pofs.

Click to collapse



Definantly a cure all. Meh kittehs love em almost as much as muffins and an occasional cupcake 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## shree_tejas (May 20, 2013)

@Apex @Deadly @QuantumFoam am I a pledge yet sire ??? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## veeman (May 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Definantly a cure all. Meh kittehs love em almost as much as muffins and an occasional cupcake
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Some say it can cure cancer.


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> He got banned because he decided to b naughty. :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see what you did there. 
What's up?


----------



## Deadly (May 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hello muffs...
> 
> Long time no talk!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You still alive? 

I actually remembered you yesterday lol.. when I saw Simon post in spam thread.. wondered why he is not posting here.. and you too.. 




TeeJay!! said:


> @Apex @Deadly @QuantumFoam am I a pledge yet sire ???
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



This is why I had to switch off mention system.. I read all posts.. :banghead:


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You still alive?
> 
> I actually remembered you yesterday lol.. when I saw Simon post in spam thread.. wondered why he is not posting here.. and you too..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo man! We haven't talked in a while. How are you?


----------



## Deadly (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo man! We haven't talked in a while. How are you?

Click to collapse



Ya, even though we post in same thread daily 
Well, just busy with last sem of B. E and late (very) submissions

And one month exam coming up this month end..

Your relatives went back?


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Ya, even though we post in same thread daily
> Well, just busy with last sem of B. E and late (very) submissions
> 
> And one month exam coming up this month end..
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know your busy.
Yeah, my relative went back. Thank goodness! 
I have finals next week, and then I'm done with my freshman year. 
And then follows three full straight months of programing.


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 20, 2013)

Deadly said:


> And one month exam coming up this month end

Click to collapse



my one month SE exams are getting over this 29th 
phew... just 9 days left to get over with exams.(exam started on 1st may and gets over on 29th)
Practical exams and submissions were in April
so nearly two months of hell for me.
well I have come this far,9 days wont be long enough


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

I finally got gtalk working
How many of you use talk

Sent from my  


         evil muffins 
    


---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> You still alive?
> 
> I actually remembered you yesterday lol.. when I saw Simon post in spam thread.. wondered why he is not posting here.. and you too..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Another week has passed
Am I pledge

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 20, 2013)

Me! 
Guise! Add me!  
[email protected] :beer:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Oh you bad kids!!
> 
> ^lol that sounds so ironic..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prerty sweet, 
The display is just so gorgeous, 
Now I cannot be satisfied with anything below 5 inch screens







veeman said:


> I bet the vet injected him with liquid chezy pofs.

Click to collapse




Mmmmm, 
Cheezy poops






jRi0T68 said:


> He got banned because he decided to b naughty. :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jesus was one naughty dude


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Me!
> Guise! Add me!
> [email protected] :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Free spam coming your way


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Me!
> Guise! Add me!
> [email protected] :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See it there is an invite

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## shree_tejas (May 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Free spam coming your way

Click to collapse



Nothing yet and the thread is dead 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

So how's all my interracial friends doing? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Soul reaper (May 20, 2013)

smatt cat


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 20, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> smatt cat

Click to collapse



You will be executed for this act of thread killing!


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 20, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You still alive?
> 
> I actually remembered you yesterday lol.. when I saw Simon post in spam thread.. wondered why he is not posting here.. and you too..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol yeah...haven't been her for a while.. I'm exploring other parts of xda! 

So how you be doing?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Good morning muffin men!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good morning muffin men!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning android pizza..
And it evening here..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Morning android pizza..
> And it evening here..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



You live in Malaysia, correct?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good morning muffin men!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello prime example of flat bread with assorted topings

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You live in Malaysia, correct?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup..
And you from Florida..
Correct? 
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello prime example of flat bread with assorted topings
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Hello notification of someone being murdered or passing away.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




mike_disturbed said:


> Yup..
> And you from Florida..
> Correct?
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello notification of someone being murdered or passing away.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am offended, 

You forgot the numericals

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol yeah...haven't been *her* for a while.. I'm exploring other parts of xda!
> 
> So how you be doing?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haven't been _her_ for a while too 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I am offended,
> 
> You forgot the numericals
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I'm offended also,

You forgot the "Android".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm offended also,
> 
> You forgot the "Android".
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We are both offended, 

Hooray! 

We're in sync

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> We are both offended,
> 
> Hooray!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a first.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's a first.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i should take a screenshot. this happens only once (maybe twice if you're unlucky) in an xda lifetime.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> We are both offended,
> 
> Hooray!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> That's a first.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now I'm offended..you guys didn't even try..to describe me like you guys do to each other..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Sleepy! (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i should take a screenshot. this happens only once (maybe twice if you're unlucky) in an xda lifetime.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



XDA lifetimes can be... rather short. 

Sup, Cassius?


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> XDA lifetimes can be... rather short.
> 
> Sup, Cassius?

Click to collapse



are you talking about... 

hey sleepy. good to see you active nowadays. :thumbup: not so busy?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> XDA lifetimes can be... rather short.
> 
> Sup, Cassius?

Click to collapse



Just ask Xesus


----------



## Sleepy! (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> are you talking about...
> 
> hey sleepy. good to see you active nowadays. :thumbup: not so busy?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Busy, but not enjoying it. So I come here to get my share of entertainment.


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Just ask Xesus

Click to collapse



Shesus? 







Sleepy! said:


> Busy, but not enjoying it. So I come here to get my share of entertainment.

Click to collapse



slacking off between rounds eh? just you wait. they should assign you to ER or ICU. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Shesus?

Click to collapse



XDA Jesus lol


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> XDA Jesus lol

Click to collapse



thank you capt. obvious. 
sup rohin. you're on vacation, i assume?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i should take a screenshot. this happens only once (maybe twice if you're unlucky) in an xda lifetime.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse




sup cassie bella






mike_disturbed said:


> Now I'm offended..you guys didn't even try..to describe me like you guys do to each other..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse






hello, ugh seemingly annoyed mike




Sleepy! said:


> Busy, but not enjoying it. So I come here to get my share of entertainment.

Click to collapse




go play with some lady interns






RohinZaraki said:


> XDA Jesus lol

Click to collapse



His wisdom is well be missed

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Sleepy! (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Shesus?
> 
> 
> slacking off between rounds eh? just you wait. they should assign you to ER or ICU.
> ...

Click to collapse



Asus, Beesus, Ceesus, Deesus, Eesus, Efsus, Geesus! 

Anyone know the Eddie Izzard joke? @Juggles or @undercover... our token Brits might...

Also, ICCU and surgery on call was so much more fun than gyne... where I'm at now.


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Asus, Beesus, Ceesus, Deesus, Eesus, Efsus, Geesus!
> 
> Anyone know the Eddie Izzard joke?
> @Juggles or @undercover... our token Brits might...
> ...

Click to collapse



Rings a bell. 

Have a banana 

_    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _


----------



## Sleepy! (May 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Rings a bell.
> 
> Have a banana
> 
> _    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

Om nom nom.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> thank you capt. obvious.
> sup rohin. you're on vacation, i assume?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Exams just ended today  3 weeks of hell over at last. 2 weeks vacation starting this Friday 



deathnotice01 said:


> His wisdom is well be missed
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I don't know if i should laugh or cry at this...so I'll do both :crying::laugh:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Rings a bell.
> 
> Have a banana
> 
> _    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _

Click to collapse




it does, 
It's a joke from the famous transvestite stand up comedian Eddie Izzard 






Sleepy! said:


> Asus, Beesus, Ceesus, Deesus, Eesus, Efsus, Geesus!
> 
> Anyone know the Eddie Izzard joke?
> @Juggles or @undercover... our token Brits might...
> ...

Click to collapse




Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Sleepy! (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> thank you capt. obvious.
> sup rohin. you're on vacation, i assume?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



He's on vacation. From his brain.


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it does,
> It's a joke from the famous transvestite stand up comedian Eddie Izzard
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know who eddie is, he used to drink in one of my locals 

Everyone missed the banana reference

_    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I haven't been _her_ for a while too
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse











RohinZaraki said:


> Just ask Xesus

Click to collapse



*crickets*


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> He's on vacation. From his brain.

Click to collapse



So is veeman, well he's always on brain vacation, 

Ya know veeman, that cheezy poop puking dinosaur we all love to hate







jugg1es said:


> I know who eddie is, he used to drink in one of my locals
> 
> Everyone missed the banana reference
> 
> _    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _

Click to collapse



I was always creeped out with the way he dressed, in the new 2000's he looked more normal than usual

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I know who eddie is, he used to drink in one of my locals
> 
> Everyone missed the banana reference
> 
> _    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _

Click to collapse



well, since i have no idea who he is, i should be forgiven for missing the joke. 
sup jigglypuff?

hey alan. you still at work?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> well, since i have no idea who he is, i should be forgiven for missing the joke.
> sup jigglypuff?
> 
> hey alan. you still at work?
> ...

Click to collapse



Google eddie izzard circles tour. Pure class. 

_    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> well, since i have no idea who he is, i should be forgiven for missing the joke.
> sup jigglypuff?
> 
> hey alan. you still at work?
> ...

Click to collapse




no, 
I work for a international IT firm now, 
So i work in the day not night anymore, 

Also look in youtube and search eddie Izzard, funny bastard he is






jugg1es said:


> Google eddie izzard circles tour. Pure class.
> 
> _    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _

Click to collapse



Pure comic genius indeed, 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Sleepy! (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it does,
> It's a joke from the famous transvestite stand up comedian Eddie Izzard
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



*EXECUTIVE transvestite

or 

*ACTION transvestite


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> *EXECUTIVE transvestite
> 
> or
> 
> *ACTION transvestite

Click to collapse



Brilliant, sheer class :thumbup:

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## Sleepy! (May 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I was always creeped out with the way he dressed, in the new 2000's he looked more normal than usual
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Well, after a while, you learn to look past that superficial stuff.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> *EXECUTIVE transvestite
> 
> or
> 
> *ACTION transvestite

Click to collapse



The dude and the way he dress still creeps me out, 

He doesn't dress that way anymore starting the early new millennium, 





Off to sleep now guys, 
Got a big arse client meeting tomorrow morning, 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Google eddie izzard circles tour. Pure class.
> 
> _    “A pessimist is a man who thinks everybody is as nasty as himself, and hates them for it.”*―*George Bernard Shaw          _

Click to collapse








deathnotice01 said:


> no,
> I work for a international IT firm now,
> So i work in the day not night anymore,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



on it. thanks guys. anyone who knows a good comedy act lkke jeff dunham though? or russel peters? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *crickets*

Click to collapse



We get it, Itchy  you're on that time of month again and you miss your dear veeman :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> We get it, Itchy  you're on that time of month again and you miss your dear veeman :silly:

Click to collapse



Huh, what? veeman's been around frequently lately.


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

lmao @ dinosaurs and the christian thkngs. i haz some youtube vids to tidy meself for the next few days. :thumbup::thumbup:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> on it. thanks guys. anyone who knows a good comedy act lkke jeff dunham though? or russel peters?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Gawd, you're a standup virgin! 

@QuantumFoam! One good deed deserves another. Teach him. :sly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao @ dinosaurs and the christian thkngs. i haz some youtube vids to tidy meself for the next few days. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



English brah  does thou speak it ?


----------



## Sleepy! (May 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> English brah  does thou speak it ?

Click to collapse



ay dun thank soe....


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> English brah  does thou speak it ?

Click to collapse



what eez deez eeenglish you speak of?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Gawd, you're a standup virgin!
> 
> 
> @QuantumFoam! One good deed deserves another. Teach him. :sly:

Click to collapse



yes. yes i am. i very rarely watch anything. i'd rather listen to music or read a good book tbh. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Gawd, you're a standup virgin!
> 
> 
> @QuantumFoam! One good deed deserves another. Teach him. :sly:

Click to collapse



yes. yes i am. i very rarely watch anything. i'd rather listen to music or read a good book tbh. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added 21st May 2013 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 20th May 2013 at 11:59 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Gawd, you're a standup virgin!
> 
> 
> @QuantumFoam! One good deed deserves another. Teach him. :sly:

Click to collapse



yes. yes i am. i very rarely watch anything. i'd rather listen to music or read a good book tbh. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Gawd, you're a standup virgin!
> 
> 
> @QuantumFoam! One good deed deserves another. Teach him. :sly:

Click to collapse



yes. yes i am. i very rarely watch anything. i'd rather listen to music or read a good book tbh. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ay dun thank soe....

Click to collapse





cascabel said:


> what eez deez eeenglish you speak of?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what eez deez eeenglish you speak of?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Urgh..
yes...
we understand..
You very rarely watch anything..
And you rather listen to music..
And/or read a good book..
Tbh...
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 20, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> on it. thanks guys. anyone who knows a good comedy act lkke jeff dunham though? or russel peters?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:







Sleepy! said:


> Gawd, you're a standup virgin!
> 
> 
> @QuantumFoam! One good deed deserves another. Teach him. :sly:

Click to collapse




/insert long nagging message sleepy sent me



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*looks for thanks button*





sup QF?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

So... Did ya all hear what just happened?!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> *looks for thanks button*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ola Cas. How's the busiest guy on the planet?







Ichigo said:


> So... Did ya all hear what just happened?!

Click to collapse




/nobodycares



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So... Did ya all hear what just happened?!

Click to collapse



no. i'm on tapatalk. i haven't heard anything from it since i installed it.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So... Did ya all hear what just happened?!

Click to collapse



What just happened? 


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

Google's CEO Larry Page admits that Steve Jobs was, in fact, assassinated by a Google hired assassin.


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Google's CEO Larry Page admits that Steve Jobs was, in fact, assassinated by a Google hired assassin.

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::banghead:
and here i thought you were saner now.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Google's CEO Larry Page admits that Steve Jobs was, in fact, assassinated by a Google hired assassin.

Click to collapse



It's official....you've lost it


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> and here i thought you were saner now.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse











RohinZaraki said:


> It's official....you've lost it

Click to collapse



Come on. Believe me for once! Here, read this: http://usahitman.com/dsjwat/


----------



## undercover (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Come on. Believe me for once! Here, read this: http://usahitman.com/dsjwat/

Click to collapse



No. Not even opening. Any source coming from you is invalid. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Come on. Believe me for once! Here, read this: http://usahitman.com/dsjwat/

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (May 20, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> /insert long nagging message sleepy sent me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DO EEEEETTT!!!!

Or I will.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Come on. Believe me for once! Here, read this: http://usahitman.com/dsjwat/

Click to collapse



Is Bill Gates next?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

Fine. Don't believe me.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 20, 2013)

It's not that we don't believe you, it's that that article is full of horse ****.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (May 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's not that we don't believe you, it's that that article is full of horse ****.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



And we don't believe him. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

In all seriousness though, do people really believe in such crazy conspiracies?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Fine. Don't believe me.

Click to collapse



It's not like we needed your consent not to


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> In all seriousness though, do people really believe in such crazy conspiracies?

Click to collapse



Yes. Just the really paranoid hillbillies, though.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> It's not like we needed your consent not to

Click to collapse



Huh. Did thus sath asokwmth gf"


----------



## Prawesome (May 20, 2013)

@teejay! Just send a pm to @Apex with your first post date and intro


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

What about me
I've been here for a long time
Longer than funnypharmacist 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What about me
> I've been here for a long time
> Longer than funnypharmacist
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So? LOL
Last test on 24th,then a vacation for one whole month!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What about me
> I've been here for a long time
> Longer than funnypharmacist
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea but your watch period got extended. Heavy bleeding I guess 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea but your watch period got extended. Heavy bleeding I guess View attachment 1977300
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



You know me
I got into it for a reason

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 20, 2013)

@darkshadow246 chill dude! Just a few days.
You are a dude right?

A wonderful day spent with someone special.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> @teejay! Just send a pm to @Apex with your first post date and intro

Click to collapse



Done long back sir 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> @darkshadow246 chill dude! Just a few days.
> You are a dude right?
> 
> A wonderful day spent with someone special.

Click to collapse



Yeah but after my school starts, I'll be in 10 grade and I won't have much free time 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Deadly (May 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol yeah...haven't been her for a while.. I'm exploring other parts of xda!
> 
> So how you be doing?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have split personality? 

I'm good.. just usual.. 




Ichigo said:


> In all seriousness though, do people really believe in such crazy conspiracies?

Click to collapse



ask yourself.. you believed it




Prawesome said:


> @teejay! Just send a pm to @Apex with your first post date and intro

Click to collapse



one more fail of prawn  like so many before 




darkshadow246 said:


> What about me
> I've been here for a long time
> Longer than funnypharmacist
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you had a fight.. he didnt . Period.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 20, 2013)

Apex is a complicated man, whom no one understands, but his woman...

He's also really busy. I'm sure he'll get to it when he has the chance.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Can I post here if I'm not a member? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can I post here if I'm not a member?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The op said that anyone can post here..
Even if you not a muffins..
Or member..
Just don't spam..

That is from my understanding after reading the op..
Or am i wrong here?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> The op said that anyone can post here..
> Even if you not a muffins..
> Or member..
> Just don't spam..
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe so. This is a "thread of friends".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

I'm curious to know if I'm on Android pizza's ignore list
If I am can anyone ask pizza

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm curious to know if I'm on Android pizza's ignore list
> If I am can anyone ask pizza
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



No. And I'd like it if you don't revive the fight any longer. It was unnecessary for you to ask that, especially in the frat!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm curious to know if I'm on Android pizza's ignore list
> If I am can anyone ask pizza
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



No..he just answered..and quote you post at brony thread ..
Edit: and he just did the same thing here..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No. And I'd like it if you don't revive the fight any longer. It was unnecessary for you to ask that, especially in the frat!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was just curious 
@Deadly can I post here if I'm not a member and hang out with you guys

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I was just curious
> @Deadly can I post here if I'm not a member and hang out with you guys
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm starting to think that I'm in your ignore list..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> I'm starting to think that I'm in your ignore list..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



No
Why would you be bro
The previous post was meant for you but I didn't quote you that's all

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 20, 2013)

As an og member, and the current historian, I'm going to alter history to allow what was previously already allowed.


Yes, anyone can post, except we'd prefer no posting by one discharged member.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> As an og member, and the current historian, I'm going to alter history to allow what was previously already allowed.
> 
> 
> Yes, anyone can post, except we'd prefer no posting by one discharged member.
> ...

Click to collapse



Then I'd prefer not to be a member

We're still all bros right? 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> As an og member, and the current historian, I'm going to alter history to allow what was previously already allowed.
> 
> 
> Yes, anyone can post, except we'd prefer no posting by one discharged member.
> ...

Click to collapse



jRioT68!!
You didn't post here much..
How's the wife doing?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Damn I missed myself 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No
> Why would you be bro
> The previous post was meant for you but I didn't quote you that's all
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because i just answers the said question..but you still ask the same thing..

And deathly just said he turn off his mention notification..so you don't need to mention him..he'll read all the post..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Damn I missed myself
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you really leaving?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Are you really leaving?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He not leaving..he just lost interest to join the frat house..


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Because i just answers the said question..but you still ask the same thing..
> 
> And deathly just said he turn off his mention notification..so you don't need to mention him..he'll read all the post..
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




All were meant for you






Android Pizza said:


> Are you really leaving?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup 
I say we put aside all our differences and I'm ready to consider you as a friend again 
What do you say

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> All were meant for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure!
But I will say...you'll be back. I'll quote myself from earlier in the thread,
"I just want to pop in every now and then and shoot the breeze!"
and several months later, here I am!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> He not leaving..he just lost interest to join the frat house..
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll become a member and do a TOT next year coz after my grade 10 starts, my life will be screwed and I won't have much free time 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Sure!
> But I will say...you'll be back. I'll quote myself from earlier in the thread,
> "I just want to pop in every now and then and shoot the breeze!"
> and several months later, here I am!
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't get you? 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Sure!
> But I will say...you'll be back. I'll quote myself from earlier in the thread,
> "I just want to pop in every now and then and shoot the breeze!"
> and several months later, here I am!
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't get you? 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Sure!
> But I will say...you'll be back. I'll quote myself from earlier in the thread,
> "I just want to pop in every now and then and shoot the breeze!"
> and several months later, here I am!
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't get you? 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I didn't get you?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I meant is that you will come back to pledge someday. And judging from your previous post, I was right.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What I meant is that you will come back to pledge someday. And judging from your previous post, I was right.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah 
I need to ace 10 grade

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Deadly (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I was just curious
> @Deadly can I post here if I'm not a member and hang out with you guys
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, as long as you don't cause trouble you are good.. same like any other thread on xda..  just follow the thread & xda rules.. 




jRi0T68 said:


> As an og member, and the current historian, I'm going to alter history to allow what was previously already allowed.
> 
> 
> Yes, anyone can post, except we'd prefer no posting by one discharged member & meph
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

And I see what you did there 




mike_disturbed said:


> Because i just answers the said question..but you still ask the same thing..
> 
> And deathly just said he turn off his mention notification..so you don't need to mention him..he'll read all the post..
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



No, actually I didn't.. I like that feature and would love to help if someone mentions me..  but I just hate mentions in my regular threads :banghead: because I always read all posts in my regular threads.. 

And I know the feel when you answer properly.. and they ask same question again.. :sly:


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

Yo Deadly. I've got a new game. See if you can figure it out.


----------



## Prawesome (May 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Done long back sir
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



No worries. I will send him a remainder.. Hes quite busy nowadays







darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah but after my school starts, I'll be in 10 grade and I won't have much free time
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10th is easy  Really easy
This is how it goes
9th is hard
10th is easy
11th is hard
12th is easy
I am in 11th...






darkshadow246 said:


> Then I'd prefer not to be a member
> 
> We're still all bros right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its your wish  Yep, anyone can post as J said






Deadly said:


> Sure, as long as you don't cause trouble you are good.. same like any other thread on xda..  just follow the thread & xda rules..
> 
> 
> FTFY
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya.. @Deadly reads every post in every thread which @Deadly frequent. Right @Deadly ?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No worries. I will send him a remainder.. Hes quite busy nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I know but I need to ace 10
After that good college and stuff

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 20, 2013)

Wolf no happy! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Wolf no happy! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Who's tiddled on your basket? 

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who's tiddled on your basket?
> 
> _      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _

Click to collapse



Brits and their crazy phrases.


----------



## M_T_M (May 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Wolf no happy! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



*sigh
Is this the moment where we are supposed to show interest on the vagueness of your post and ask you "hey wolf, what happened!?" or should we just ignore you?
Please advice on how to proceed. In the meantime, we'll listen to João Gilberto's Girl from Ipanema


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Brits and their crazy phrases.

Click to collapse



And who rattled your cage, go troll some noobs itchy

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Wolf no happy! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



What's wrong?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah I know but I need to ace 10
> After that good college and stuff
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



 Only chapter you are going to find hard is Carbon in chemistry and trigonometry in maths. 
First term is gonna be a bit hard but don't worry about it much, second term will rock. Its really easy compared to the first term. 
Go for tuitions in Math, you are gonna need it for practise. (Trigonometry, statistics and quadratic equations) 
Science is ok, just make sure to read through your textbooks, line by line, especially Bio
English is easy


That is all


----------



## mark manning (May 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Wolf no happy! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!
> Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!

Click to collapse



Maybe he just found out Bella didn't choose him :cyclops:


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Maybe he just found out Bella didn't choose him :cyclops:

Click to collapse



I can sense a bit of username mocking.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Maybe he just found out Bella didn't choose him :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Bella? Alleb? Alled? Aladan?


----------



## Deadly (May 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya.. @Deadly reads every post in every thread which @Deadly frequent. Right @Deadly ?

Click to collapse





Yo prawn.. go back to your sea before I feed you to sharks.. :sly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who's tiddled on your basket?
> 
> _      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _

Click to collapse



Gus did it!







M_T_M said:


> *sigh
> Is this the moment where we are supposed to show interest on the vagueness of your post and ask you "hey wolf, what happened!?" or should we just ignore you?
> Please advice on how to proceed. In the meantime, we'll listen to João Gilberto's Girl from Ipanema

Click to collapse




Yes! MTM I thought you loved me.






Android Pizza said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The new Doctor Who finale was spoilt! Grrrrrrr. Major piss take.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver! 
 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## undercover (May 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Gus did it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No he doesn't. His narcissic nature only allows him to love himself. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Prawesome (May 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Gus did it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First world problems

Someone upload the meme for me -.-







Deadly said:


> Yo prawn.. go back to your sea before I feed you to sharks.. :sly:

Click to collapse



Yo deadly.. Go back to being lively before I reveal/announce all your nicknames :sly:


----------



## ronnie498 (May 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yo deadly.. Go back to being lively before I reveal/announce all your nicknames :sly:

Click to collapse



Do et


----------



## InfinityFTW (May 20, 2013)

Oh ****! I forgot about you guys! Please forgive me ! What's up?


----------



## Ichigo (May 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> First world problems
> 
> Someone upload the meme for me -.-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Figure it out yet?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yo deadly.. Go back to being lively before I reveal/announce all your nicknames :sly:

Click to collapse



Doooooo etttttttttt naooooooo!!!!!

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Only chapter you are going to find hard is Carbon in chemistry and trigonometry in maths.
> First term is gonna be a bit hard but don't worry about it much, second term will rock. Its really easy compared to the first term.
> Go for tuitions in Math, you are gonna need it for practise. (Trigonometry, statistics and quadratic equations)
> Science is ok, just make sure to read through your textbooks, line by line, especially Bio
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm going for maths, science and Hindi 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 20, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> jRioT68!!
> You didn't post here much..
> How's the wife doing?
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



She's good. Recovering well, getting energy back. Thanks for asking.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> She's good. Recovering well, getting energy back. Thanks for asking.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Good to hear..:thumbup::thumbup:
I wish you all the best in life..

Well I'm hitting the bed now..
It's 4:22 am
Goodnight guys..
And for you guys that lives on the other side of the world..
Have a great day..:thumbup::thumbup:
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 20, 2013)

Hi you silly muffins! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

I just spent the last 2 hours learning how to survive long falls and nuclear attacks...

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




BeerChameleon said:


> Hi you silly muffins!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey. You finally got the amp I see.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I just spent the last 2 hours learning how to survive long falls and nuclear attacks...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya after 9 and half weeks :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

My parents left the house while I was running and locked all the doors.  So I tried knocking to see if my brother stayed home. He didn't answer, so I started hitting and kicking the door(usual for my family) to produce a louder knock. Still nobody answered, so I assumed nobody was home. After 30 minutes, I took my pocket knife and decided to cut the screen open when I see my brother sitting right next to the door.  Anyways, he let me in. So, now I'm learning how to pick a lock. 

tl;dr - I got locked out of the house. Eventually got in. Now I'm learning how to pick locks.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My parents left the house while I was running and locked all the doors.  So I tried knocking to see if my brother stayed home. He didn't answer, so I started hitting and kicking the door(usual for my family) to produce a louder knock. Still nobody answered, so I assumed nobody was home. After 30 minutes, I took my pocket knife and decided to cut the screen open when I see a wealthy man I didn't know sitting right next to the door. :what:  Anyways, he has some really nice stuff. So, now I'm learning how to pick a lock. :devil:
> 
> tl;dr - I think I'd like to rob my nearest neighbors. Now I'm learning how to pick locks.

Click to collapse



Happened to me all the time when I was a kid.

Seriously, though, one time when I was pounding on the door because my brother locked me out, I slipped on a wet leaf and my arm went through the glass. Barely escaped needing stitches.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Happened to me all the time when I was a kid.
> 
> Seriously, though, one time when I was pounding on the door because my brother locked me out, I slipped on a wet leaf and my arm went through the glass. Barely escaped needing stitches.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch 

@Ichigo     y u no ask for a key?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ... Now I'm learning how to pick locks.

Click to collapse





Holy crap it actually worked!!!!!!! 




jRi0T68 said:


> Happened to me all the time when I was a kid.
> 
> Seriously, though, one time when I was pounding on the door because my brother locked me out, I slipped on a wet leaf and my arm went through the glass. Barely escaped needing stitches.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Ouch! I hate when my brothers lock me out!




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ouch
> 
> @Ichigo     y u no ask for a key?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



We only have one key, which my mom carries...


----------



## cascabel (May 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ouch
> 
> @Ichigo     y u no ask for a key?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



^^^this. a key is helpful in opening locked doors iirc.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 21, 2013)

Nobody noticed my edit when I quoted Joseph?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> We only have one key, which my mom carries...

Click to collapse



Hardware stores make copies for cheap.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nobody noticed my edit when I quoted Joseph?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I did. :what:


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Happened to me all the time when I was a kid.
> 
> Seriously, though, one time when I was pounding on the door because my brother locked me out, I slipped on a wet leaf and my arm went through the glass. Barely escaped needing stitches.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tripped in the bathroom and fell through the glass shower door once. Luckily, I caught the fall with my elbow, so I wasn't badly hurt...but it required 40 stitches.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Apex is a complicated man, whom no one understands, but his woman...
> 
> He's also really busy. I'm sure he'll get to it when he has the chance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



he is a custom android launcher dammit!

he is a launcher!



Ichigo said:


> Yo Deadly. I've got a new game. See if you can figure it out.

Click to collapse



frap?




InfinityFTW said:


> Oh ****! I forgot about you guys! Please forgive me ! What's up?

Click to collapse



roofie is up,

(please don't be so loud we don't want to remind him of his "condition")

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

sup assorted group of mischievous gremlins, sea creatures and medical personnel, dinosaurs and launchers?


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> he is a custom android launcher dammit!
> 
> he is a launcher!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



?, Prawn, Sleepy?, veeman, and Apex


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ?, Prawn, Sleepy?, veeman, and Apex

Click to collapse



and hermits.


----------



## cascabel (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> and hermits.

Click to collapse



and pickles.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

cascabel said:


> and pickles.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse





so... how's everyone doing?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> he is a custom android launcher dammit!
> 
> he is a launcher!

Click to collapse



Oh please, that joke is so 3000 pages ago.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Holy crap it actually worked!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who needs to pick a lock when you're a dinosaur? I'll eat your house. :sly:


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

cascabel said:


> and pickles.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



and pizza. Don't forget the pizza.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who needs to pick a lock when you're a dinosaur? I'll eat your house. :sly:

Click to collapse



Do eet,

you oversized rainbow puking cheeze poop eating reptile!

Btw, when is the mating season for dinosaurs?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Do eet,
> 
> you oversized rainbow puking cheeze poop eating reptile!
> 
> Btw, when is the mating season for dinosaurs?

Click to collapse



 NAO!!! RUN Cover Your Bungholes!!!! 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> NAO!!! RUN Cover Your Bungholes!!!!
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



but but,
i'm too darn studded to be molested by a giant reptile


----------



## Deadly (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nobody noticed my edit when I quoted Joseph?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



It was a TL;DR post . So reading quote is therefore a big no no




Android Pizza said:


> Oh please, that joke is so 3000 pages ago.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



he said it just because you were not there then.

And you don't even have a courtesy of saying thanks to him.. :sly:

Morning peeps


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> It was a TL;DR post . So reading quote is therefore a big no no
> 
> 
> he said it just because you were not there then.
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning bubbles! Are you a monkey? Do you know King Kai? :sly:


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> It was a TL;DR post . So reading quote is therefore a big no no
> 
> 
> he said it just because you were not there then.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning 
Quick noob question
What's a TL;DR post

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning
> Quick noob question
> What's a TL;DR post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



a post that is too long and you didn't bother to read


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> It was a TL;DR post . So reading quote is therefore a big no no
> 
> 
> he said it just because you were not there then.
> ...

Click to collapse



It was definitely done to see if anyone would see. Plus, as Historian, I officially put into record that my quote is what he actually posted, and what you now see as his post is an edited version, for he feared retaliation from the authorities.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> but but,
> i'm too darn studded to be molested by a giant reptile

Click to collapse



Bahaa 

Just cover it he looks determined to get some 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> he feared
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I cannot comprehend fear, and, therefore, have no fear,


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It was definitely done to see if anyone would see. Plus, as Historian, I officially put into record that my quote is what he actually posted, and what you now see as his post is an edited version, for he feared retaliation from the authorities.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hells Yea!

Freedom of speeeeech!

Murica,


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> a post that is too long and you didn't bother to read

Click to collapse



Thanks
My head hurts with 5 hours of sleep how do you manage with 2 bro 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Thanks
> My head hurts with 5 hours of sleep how do you manage with 2 bro
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



How old are you?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How old are you?

Click to collapse



15
So are you if I'm not mistaken 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Thanks
> My head hurts with 5 hours of sleep how do you manage with 2 bro
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



i sleeped 7 hours today because i had an urgent meeting this morning,

my head still hurts,

since the 9:30am meeting, i've done nothing but posting in xda

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> 15
> So are you if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Age is something he has not.


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 15
> So are you if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. 15½. Old enough to get my temps if my parents would take me to get them.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i sleeped 7 hours today because i had an urgent meeting this morning,
> 
> my head still hurts,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He/she posted that he/she was 15 in the photo thread

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah. 15½. Old enough to get my temps if my parents would take me to get them.

Click to collapse



is it true that your parents are paranoid on tracking your activities?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

How do you get the 1/2 in small letters 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> is it true that your parents are paranoid on tracking your activities?

Click to collapse



No. But my Dad likes to ask stupid question. For example, I was working on an app for kf, and my Dad came up and asked me to explain exactly what every line of code did. I told him it'd take too long and he wouldn't understand it anyways.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sorry, but I cannot comprehend fear, and, therefore, have no fear,

Click to collapse



Failed educational system. How sad.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

⅛½⅓¼





darkshadow246 said:


> How do you get the 1/2 in small letters
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I held down _1_.


----------



## Deadly (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Morning bubbles! Are you a monkey? Do you know King Kai? :sly:

Click to collapse



and what kind of train of thought brought you to such doubts? 




jRi0T68 said:


> It was definitely done to see if anyone would see. Plus, as Historian, I officially put into record that my quote is what he actually posted, and what you now see as his post is an edited version, for he feared retaliation from the authorities.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



well, no one saw until you said you did something 
Reading once itself is hard enough..


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. But my Dad likes to ask stupid question. For example, I was working on an app for kf, and my Dad came up and asked me to explain exactly what every line of code did. I told him it'd take too long and he wouldn't understand it anyways.

Click to collapse



I don't get it
Why
You're a girl anyway

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## veeman (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hells Yea!
> 
> Freedom of speeeeech!
> 
> Murica,

Click to collapse



Side effects may include liberty and justice.


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Failed educational system. How sad.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I compensate with ...

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> I don't get it
> Why
> You're a girl anyway
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What would being a girl have anything to do with it?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I compensate with ...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Girls don't watch porn
Or do you:sly:

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I don't get it
> Why
> You're a girl anyway
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ignore this post.
------*****
------*****
------*****
-----------

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> and what kind of train of thought brought you to such doubts?
> 
> 
> well, no one saw until you said you did something
> Reading once itself is hard enough..

Click to collapse



Doubt? No, I never have doubts either.


----------



## veeman (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning
> Quick noob question
> What's a TL;DR post
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A wall of text is something that is frowned upon in most, actually virtually all Internet societies, including forums, chat boards, and Uncyclopedia. You should not make walls of text because it can get you banned anywhere unless it is a place that encourages walls of text. I highly doubt any place does support something so irritating and annoying, but anything can exist, but not really because unless you are in heaven then that can happen. But no one actually knows that was just a hypothesis, a lame one that is. Actually not really lame. You can create a wall of text supporting site, but you would be hated if you do that, so do not. But you can if you like, but I discourage that. Now on to the actual information of walls of texts. The wall of text was invented when the Internet was invented, but actually it was slow at that time. So whenever it became fast. But there would need to be some free or not free community for people, and that community would be able to have walls of text. But that community probably wouldn't have actually invented the wall of text. So basically, no one except God and Al Gore knows when or where or how the wall of text existed/was invented. Noobs probably invented, but probably not. Who knows. Walls of texts are usually filled with a lot of useless information and junk. Information and junk can be the same, but only if the information is junk or the junk is information. But who cares. The information/junk inside a wall of text are usually related to wherever the wall of text is located, but the best walls of text, which are actually the most irritating, most eye-bleeding ones, are completely random. Walls of text usually make the reader asplode or have their eyes bleed and fall out of their sockets. A number of people can stand it, but not read them. Actually some people can stand and read them. Those people do not have short attention spans. These are boring and patient people who have no life or have all the time in their hands, which are the same, but not really. The punishment of what making walls of text varies of the strictness of the community. But it doesn't really matter. Nobody cares. Walls of texts should be free of links, different font colors, strange characters, which are those other symbols used in society, and capital letters because it ruins the whole purpose of the infamy of walls of texts. It makes them look ****ing dumb and weird. Walls of texts are obviously free of huge spaces and outstanding things like capital letters. Of course, paragraphs should never be in a wall of text. Walls of text are known to create nausea, confusion, head explosion, and others. The others being something I can not think of either because I am lazy or if I do not feel like it or I can not actually think of anything. Like what the ****? That was a rhetorical question right there. What the ****? You are actually not requesting a satisfactory answer, you just say that because you try to be funny or you feel like it or if you are pissed off. You must get a proper *****-slapping to stop making walls of text, but if you are weird then that doesn't apply to you. Walls of text are defeated by deleting them or splitting them into paragraphs.
But who cares. The information/junk inside a wall of text are usually related to wherever the wall of text is located, but the best walls of text, which are actually
the most irritating, most eye-bleeding ones, are completely random. Walls of text usually make the reader asplode or have their eyes bleed and fall out of their sockets. A
number of people can stand it, but not read them. Actually some people can stand and read them. Those people do not have short attention spans. These are boring and
patient people who have no life or have all the time in their hands, which are the same, but not really. The punishment of what making walls of text varies of the strictness of
the community. But it doesn't really matter. Nobody cares. Walls of texts should be free of links, different font colors, strange characters, which are those other symbols used
in society, and capital letters because it ruins the whole purpose of the infamy of walls of texts. It makes them look ****ing dumb and weird. Walls of texts are obviously free
of huge spaces and outstanding things like capital letters. Of course, paragraphs should never be in a wall of text. Walls of text are known to create nausea, confusion, head
explosion, and others. The others being something I can not think of either because I am lazy or if I do not feel like it or I can not actually think of anything. Like what the ****?
That was a rhetorical question right there. What the ****? You are actually not requesting a satisfactory answer, you just say that because you try to be funny or you feel like it
or if you are pissed off. You must get a proper *****-slapping to stop making walls of text, but if you are weird then that doesn't apply to you. Walls of text are defeated by
deleting them or splitting them into paragraphs. Or some other things that would work but will take hours to think of. People are considered a nuisance if they create walls of
text. This might be the end. If you hope this is the end, I am not sure. But if I was not sure then I wouldn't be talking. I should know. Or should I? The best way to make a better
and good wall of text is to copy and paste what you previously typed or write. Hey, that reminds me. Wall of text aren't always on the internet! They could be anywhere that is
able to produce symbols. D'oh. A wall of text is something that is frowned upon in most, actually virtually all Internet societies, including forums, chat boards, and
Uncyclopedia. You should not make walls of text because it can get you banned anywhere unless it is a place that encourages walls of text. I highly doubt any place does
support something so irritating and annoying, but anything can exist, but not really because unless you are in heaven then that can happen.
Or some other things that would work but will take hours to think of. People are considered a nuisance if they create walls of text. This might be the end. If you hope this is the end, I am not sure. But if I was not sure then I wouldn't be talking. I should know. Or should I? The best way to make a better and good wall of text is to copy and paste what you previously typed or write. Hey, that reminds me. Walls of text aren't always on the internet! They could be anywhere that is able to produce symbols. D'oh. A wall of text is something that is frowned upon in most, actually virtually all Internet societies, including forums, chat boards, and Uncyclopedia. You should not make walls of text because it can get you banned anywhere unless it is a place that encourages walls of text. I highly doubt any place does support something so irritating and annoying, but anything can exist, but not really because unless you are in heaven then that can happen. But no one actually knows that was just a hypothesis, a lame one that is. Actually not really lame. You can created a wall of text supporting site, but you would be hated if you do that, so do not. But you can if you like, but I discourage that. Now on to the actual information of walls of texts. The wall of text was invented when the Internet was invented, but actually it was slow at that time. So whenever it became fast. But there would need to be some free or not free community for people, and that community would be able to have walls of text. But that community probably wouldn't have actually invented the wall of text. So basically, no one except God and Al Gore knows when or where or how the wall of text existed/was invented. Noobs probably invented, but probably not. Who knows. Walls of texts are usually filled with a lot of useless information and junk. Information and junk can be the same, but only if the information is junk or the junk is information. But who cares. The information/junk inside a wall of text are usually related to wherever the wall of text is located, but the best walls of text, which are actually the most irritating, most eye-bleeding ones, are completely random. Walls of text usually make the reader asplode or have their eyes bleed and fall out of their sockets. A number of people can stand it, but not read them. Actually some people can stand and read them. Those people do not have short attention spans. These are boring and patient people who have no life or have all the time in their hands, which are the same, but not really. The punishment of what making walls of text varies of the strictness of the community. But it doesn't really matter. Nobody cares. Walls of texts should be free of links, different font colors, strange characters, which are those other symbols used in society, and capital letters because it ruins the whole purpose of the infamy of walls of texts. It makes them look ****ing dumb and weird and dumb. Walls of texts are obviously free of huge spaces and outstanding things like capital letters. Of course, paragraphs should never be in a wall of text. Walls of text are known to create nausea, confusion, head explosion, and others. The others being something I can not think of either because I am lazy or if I do not feel like it or I can not actually think of anything. Like what the ****? That was a rhetorical question right there. What the ****? You are actually not requesting a satisfactory answer, you just say that because you try to be funny or you feel like it or if you are pissed off. Now I just copied and pasted part of this huge wall of text, which is actually not. Wait what? Nice right? Ba boom a rhetorical question right there. Is this the end for the sanity of your eyes? What the **** did you actually read up to here? Or did you skip to near the end and read this? Either way, you fail in life. Just kidding. Or was I? Oh well. Congratulations, or not, actually not. Get a life right now. I found a cheap life on eBay, but cheap lives are rare. Well, good luck in finding one. Not! Okay go kill yourself, but I wasn't meaning that. So go sit in the corner in your house. I do not care which, just stay there and rot. If you are not in a place with a corner, then lucky you. Find one if you can. There is no other option because I said so. Now if you pity yourself for reading this like most do, then do something productive and useful to the environment. My goodness. OK this is me here. I am starting a new section of this article. I didn't read anything in this article above here, but nevermind, because I have something important to say, and you really have to read this. So just skip everything above and just come to this part and start reading and agreeing. The wall of text was invented by engineers using typewriters. Everything was in typewriter font (because it was made on typewriters - remember when I explained that in the previous sentence?) and the point was to use all of the paper, because paper was very expensive back then, it had just been invented I think. So anyway, the point was, no margins at the top or bottom or sides. If you left a quarter inch on the sides of the paper, that was very bad. And the guiding principle was "This was hard to write, so it should be hard to read". Because they were software engineers, not writing engineers. Is there even such a thing a writing engineers? Probably. But anyway, please go back to the top of this article and read it over again. You'll get the point after you read it for approx. 10 to 15 times. OK have you done that now? Good. Now let's be honest - you're not reading down this far. Are you? Nobody would read down this far, unless they were a crazy person. Are you a crazy person? You might be. Now I'm afraid - it's just me alone with a crazy person. No one else has read down this far, just you, so it's just the two of us alone together here. Are you going to do something crazy? Maybe you will. Please don't hurt me. If you promise not to hurt me, I'll give a coupon good for a free Grand Slam Breakfast at Denny's. OK? Now just do this one thing for me, read the article over again, just one more time, and if you really truly don't agree with everything in it, then fine, I'll retire from my job with the railroad and we'll call the whole thing off and just go dancing, just the two of use, me (the writer) and you (a completely random crazy person who has actually read down this far), and boy won't we turn heads when we show up at Rockefeller Center with the entire Donner Party in tow! We'll dance all night to strains of the Lemon Pipers while the Italian 12th Armored Division prevents the Allies from thrusting into our rear! Ah, what memories we'll make, I'll never forget you, my completely insane random person. By the way this is magnificent example of wall of text. You have to be proud you read it all. Now please read article again, and this time pay attention.


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> A wall of text is something that is frowned upon in most, actually virtually all Internet societies, including forums, chat boards, and Uncyclopedia. You should not make walls of text because it can get you banned anywhere unless it is a place that encourages walls of text. I highly doubt any place does support something so irritating and annoying, but anything can exist, but not really because unless you are in heaven then that can happen. But no one actually knows that was just a hypothesis, a lame one that is. Actually not really lame. You can create a wall of text supporting site, but you would be hated if you do that, so do not. But you can if you like, but I discourage that. Now on to the actual information of walls of texts. The wall of text was invented when the Internet was invented, but actually it was slow at that time. So whenever it became fast. But there would need to be some free or not free community for people, and that community would be able to have walls of text. But that community probably wouldn't have actually invented the wall of text. So basically, no one except God and Al Gore knows when or where or how the wall of text existed/was invented. Noobs probably invented, but probably not. Who knows. Walls of texts are usually filled with a lot of useless information and junk. Information and junk can be the same, but only if the information is junk or the junk is information. But who cares. The information/junk inside a wall of text are usually related to wherever the wall of text is located, but the best walls of text, which are actually the most irritating, most eye-bleeding ones, are completely random. Walls of text usually make the reader asplode or have their eyes bleed and fall out of their sockets. A number of people can stand it, but not read them. Actually some people can stand and read them. Those people do not have short attention spans. These are boring and patient people who have no life or have all the time in their hands, which are the same, but not really. The punishment of what making walls of text varies of the strictness of the community. But it doesn't really matter. Nobody cares. Walls of texts should be free of links, different font colors, strange characters, which are those other symbols used in society, and capital letters because it ruins the whole purpose of the infamy of walls of texts. It makes them look ****ing dumb and weird. Walls of texts are obviously free of huge spaces and outstanding things like capital letters. Of course, paragraphs should never be in a wall of text. Walls of text are known to create nausea, confusion, head explosion, and others. The others being something I can not think of either because I am lazy or if I do not feel like it or I can not actually think of anything. Like what the ****? That was a rhetorical question right there. What the ****? You are actually not requesting a satisfactory answer, you just say that because you try to be funny or you feel like it or if you are pissed off. You must get a proper *****-slapping to stop making walls of text, but if you are weird then that doesn't apply to you. Walls of text are defeated by deleting them or splitting them into paragraphs.
> But who cares. The information/junk inside a wall of text are usually related to wherever the wall of text is located, but the best walls of text, which are actually
> the most irritating, most eye-bleeding ones, are completely random. Walls of text usually make the reader asplode or have their eyes bleed and fall out of their sockets. A
> number of people can stand it, but not read them. Actually some people can stand and read them. Those people do not have short attention spans. These are boring and
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoa! Maps Alert!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. But my Dad likes to ask stupid question. For example, I was working on an app for kf, and my Dad came up and asked me to explain exactly what every line of code did. I told him it'd take too long and he wouldn't understand it anyways.

Click to collapse



you're lucky you know how to code,
if i knew how to code in apps i'd have as twice as much money as i earn now




veeman said:


> Side effects may include liberty and justice.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> and what kind of train of thought brought you to such doubts?
> 
> 
> well, no one saw until you said you did something
> Reading once itself is hard enough..

Click to collapse



Doubt? No, I never have doubts either,


----------



## veeman (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Whoa! Maps Alert!

Click to collapse



It was a tl;dr example.


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you're lucky you know how to code,
> if i knew how to code in apps i'd have as twice as much money as i earn now

Click to collapse



It's not hard to learn basics. I don't have money for classes, so I've read up all I can on it. I've watched hundreds of videos, taken notes for each individual video, and have done many written tutorials on other aspects of android. Now I have three huge books on android in general and then android gaming. All it takes is lots of reading and experience through tuts and your own experiments.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's not hard to learn basics. I don't have money for classes, so I've read up all I can on it. I've watched hundreds of videos, taken notes for each individual video, and have done many written tutorials on other aspects of android. Now I have three huge books on android in general and then android gaming. All it takes is lots of reading and experience through tuts and your own experiments.

Click to collapse



Fair enough,

I know how to code in VB6, but that's all,

Though I'm an IT guy,
my specialty is security penetration and behavior analysis. Which doesn't involve coding in any way.

I really want to learn a thing or 2 in java,
well if i have time i might get my stubborn arse to learn.


----------



## Deadly (May 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> A wall of text is something that is frowned upon in most, actually virtually all Internet societies, including forums, chat boards, and Uncyclopedia. You should not make walls of text because it can get you banned anywhere unless it is a place that encourages walls of text. I highly doubt any place does support something so irritating and annoying, but anything can exist, but not really because unless you are in heaven then that can happen. But no one actually knows that was just a hypothesis, a lame one that is. Actually not really lame. You can create a wall of text supporting site, but you would be hated if you do that, so do not. But you can if you like, but I discourage that. Now on to the actual information of walls of texts. The wall of text was invented when the Internet was invented, but actually it was slow at that time. So whenever it became fast. But there would need to be some free or not free community for people, and that community would be able to have walls of text. But that community probably wouldn't have actually invented the wall of text. So basically, no one except God and Al Gore knows when or where or how the wall of text existed/was invented. Noobs probably invented, but probably not. Who knows. Walls of texts are usually filled with a lot of useless information and junk. Information and junk can be the same, but only if the information is junk or the junk is information. But who cares. The information/junk inside a wall of text are usually related to wherever the wall of text is located, but the best walls of text, which are actually the most irritating, most eye-bleeding ones, are completely random. Walls of text usually make the reader asplode or have their eyes bleed and fall out of their sockets. A number of people can stand it, but not read them. Actually some people can stand and read them. Those people do not have short attention spans. These are boring and patient people who have no life or have all the time in their hands, which are the same, but not really. The punishment of what making walls of text varies of the strictness of the community. But it doesn't really matter. Nobody cares. Walls of texts should be free of links, different font colors, strange characters, which are those other symbols used in society, and capital letters because it ruins the whole purpose of the infamy of walls of texts. It makes them look ****ing dumb and weird. Walls of texts are obviously free of huge spaces and outstanding things like capital letters. Of course, paragraphs should never be in a wall of text. Walls of text are known to create nausea, confusion, head explosion, and others. The others being something I can not think of either because I am lazy or if I do not feel like it or I can not actually think of anything. Like what the ****? That was a rhetorical question right there. What the ****? You are actually not requesting a satisfactory answer, you just say that because you try to be funny or you feel like it or if you are pissed off. You must get a proper *****-slapping to stop making walls of text, but if you are weird then that doesn't apply to you. Walls of text are defeated by deleting them or splitting them into paragraphs.
> But who cares. The information/junk inside a wall of text are usually related to wherever the wall of text is located, but the best walls of text, which are actually
> the most irritating, most eye-bleeding ones, are completely random. Walls of text usually make the reader asplode or have their eyes bleed and fall out of their sockets. A
> number of people can stand it, but not read them. Actually some people can stand and read them. Those people do not have short attention spans. These are boring and
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice TL;DR example. And that was funny.. in the middle of that paragraph I mean.. and you made few small mistakes.. guess no one caught it till date as it was TL;DR


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> A wall of text is something that is frowned upon in most, actually virtually all Internet societies, including forums, chat boards, and Uncyclopedia. You should not make walls of text because it can get you banned anywhere unless it is a place that encourages walls of text. I highly doubt any place does support something so irritating and annoying, but anything can exist, but not really because unless you are in heaven then that can happen. But no one actually knows that was just a hypothesis, a lame one that is. Actually not really lame. You can create a wall of text supporting site, but you would be hated if you do that, so do not. But you can if you like, but I discourage that. Now on to the actual information of walls of texts. The wall of text was invented when the Internet was invented, but actually it was slow at that time. So whenever it became fast. But there would need to be some free or not free community for people, and that community would be able to have walls of text. But that community probably wouldn't have actually invented the wall of text. So basically, no one except God and Al Gore knows when or where or how the wall of text existed/was invented. Noobs probably invented, but probably not. Who knows. Walls of texts are usually filled with a lot of useless information and junk. Information and junk can be the same, but only if the information is junk or the junk is information. But who cares. The information/junk inside a wall of text are usually related to wherever the wall of text is located, but the best walls of text, which are actually the most irritating, most eye-bleeding ones, are completely random. Walls of text usually make the reader asplode or have their eyes bleed and fall out of their sockets. A number of people can stand it, but not read them. Actually some people can stand and read them. Those people do not have short attention spans. These are boring and patient people who have no life or have all the time in their hands, which are the same, but not really. The punishment of what making walls of text varies of the strictness of the community. But it doesn't really matter. Nobody cares. Walls of texts should be free of links, different font colors, strange characters, which are those other symbols used in society, and capital letters because it ruins the whole purpose of the infamy of walls of texts. It makes them look ****ing dumb and weird. Walls of texts are obviously free of huge spaces and outstanding things like capital letters. Of course, paragraphs should never be in a wall of text. Walls of text are known to create nausea, confusion, head explosion, and others. The others being something I can not think of either because I am lazy or if I do not feel like it or I can not actually think of anything. Like what the ****? That was a rhetorical question right there. What the ****? You are actually not requesting a satisfactory answer, you just say that because you try to be funny or you feel like it or if you are pissed off. You must get a proper *****-slapping to stop making walls of text, but if you are weird then that doesn't apply to you. Walls of text are defeated by deleting them or splitting them into paragraphs.
> But who cares. The information/junk inside a wall of text are usually related to wherever the wall of text is located, but the best walls of text, which are actually
> the most irritating, most eye-bleeding ones, are completely random. Walls of text usually make the reader asplode or have their eyes bleed and fall out of their sockets. A
> number of people can stand it, but not read them. Actually some people can stand and read them. Those people do not have short attention spans. These are boring and
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeez Socorates, he just asked one question 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## veeman (May 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Nice TL;DR example. And that was funny.. in the middle of that paragraph I mean.. and you made few small mistakes.. guess no one caught it till date as it was TL;DR

Click to collapse



I can't take credit for it. I found the article on Uncyclopedia.


----------



## Deadly (May 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> I can't take credit for it. I found the article on Uncyclopedia.

Click to collapse



That's why the last line. 

I gave credit for putting it as an example. Not that you wrote it. I knew you are too vee to do that


----------



## veeman (May 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> That's why the last line.
> 
> I gave credit for putting it as an example. Not that you wrote it. I knew you are too vee to do that

Click to collapse



I don't have the time or the patience to write something that long for non school purposes.

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Jeez Socorates, he just asked one question
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



*Socrates


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> I don't have the time or the patience to write something that long for non school purposes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And it's pronounced So-crates. 

-kcco-


----------



## veeman (May 21, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And it's pronounced So-crates.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I thought it was pronounced "Saw-crat-ees."


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 21, 2013)

Yes, yes. I added an extra O by mistake 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yes, yes. I added an extra O by mistake
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Where did you get nexus7in India

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> I thought it was pronounced "Saw-crat-ees."

Click to collapse



You're too young to get the movie reference. 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 21, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And it's pronounced So-crates.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse








*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



This guy knows what's up. 

-kcco-


----------



## Deadly (May 21, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This guy knows what's up.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Everyone here knows about roofie's *ahem* condition..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Everyone here knows about roofie's *ahem* condition..

Click to collapse



Yeah,  that too. :thumbup:

-kcco-


----------



## ronnie498 (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> -No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



One of my favorite movies


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

I'm taking my dog for a blood test  
He's not eaten for 5 days
Hope there's nothing serious

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 21, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> One of my favorite movies

Click to collapse



Only thing I can say is...

*EXCELLENT!*

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Where did you get nexus7in India
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ummm bro....I'm in Malaysia  but rest assured it's just as hard to get it here as it is there...

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> I'm taking my dog for a blood test
> He's not eaten for 5 days
> Hope there's nothing serious
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe he's trying out a new diet


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ummm bro....I'm in Malaysia  but rest assured it's just as hard to get it here as it is there...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Malaysia? Where is that again?


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Malaysia? Where is that again?

Click to collapse



The other side of where you at right now..


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> The other side of where you at right now..
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought that was the UK.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I thought that was the UK.

Click to collapse



No..your other side..


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Malaysia? Where is that again?

Click to collapse



Meh, just some place 'Muricans wouldn't give a rats butt about 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Meh, just some place 'Muricans wouldn't give a rats butt about
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah, probably. America is the center of the universe, so it's only natural.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah, probably. America is the center of the universe, so it's only natural.

Click to collapse



Yeah 







Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm taking my dog for a blood test
> He's not eaten for 5 days
> Hope there's nothing serious
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I hope he's OK.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

Anywho, Good Night.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm taking my dog for a blood test
> He's not eaten for 5 days
> Hope there's nothing serious
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hope he's okay, 
I really have a huge compassion for dogs, i have 2 dogs but they are in my mom's house since i can't care for them the whole day






RohinZaraki said:


> Ummm bro....I'm in Malaysia  but rest assured it's just as hard to get it here as it is there...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




nexus 7 is available here, 
Probably the only nexus ever officially shipped in the philippines 






Ichigo said:


> Yeah, probably. America is the center of the universe, so it's only natural.

Click to collapse



Murica, 
Hells yeah!!! 

Pew pew pew pwpew


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## shree_tejas (May 21, 2013)

Gudmorning Asians  and evening gringos 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Gudmorning Asians  and evening gringos
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



I'm not Asian, 

I'm a potato 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Malaysia? Where is that again?

Click to collapse



Go study your geometry.


Also, Malaysia is below Thailand near Singapore.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Go study your geometry.
> 
> 
> Also, Malaysia is below Thailand near Singapore.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bingo :victory:


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

Just wanted to 'pop' in and Say hello


----------



## Deadly (May 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Just wanted to 'pop' in and Say hello

Click to collapse



Hello & off you go then


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I hope he's OK.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



He feel unconscious a few minutes back and we thought he died but he woke up and we gave lots of ice cream 
He finally ate in 5 days 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## hanisod (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> He feel unconscious a few minutes back and we thought he died but he woke up and we gave lots of ice cream
> He finally ate in 5 days
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to hear he's better now 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jugg1es (May 21, 2013)

Sup muffs 

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 21, 2013)

sorry all havnt had a android phone in a good long minute... lol and awes.... i didnt even get my name on the polls -.- anyways how is everyone... im on a laptop atm, halfway homelless


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Glad to hear he's better now
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's not better
He just hate half an ice cream box so he's still extremely weak 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Deadly (May 21, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> sorry all havnt had a android phone in a good long minute... lol and awes.... i didnt even get my name on the polls -.- anyways how is everyone... im on a laptop atm, halfway homelless

Click to collapse



Do we know you? :what:


----------



## hanisod (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> He's not better
> He just hate half an ice cream box so he's still extremely weak
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Really 
Hoping he gets better soon 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Deadly (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> He's not better
> He just hate half an ice cream box so he's still extremely weak
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



he will be better.. don't be so sad




hanisod said:


> Want a cool place to hang out
> 
> 
> 
> Check this OUT!!!

Click to collapse



we already have one


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> he will be better.. don't be so sad
> 
> 
> we already have one

Click to collapse



He didn't eat for 5 days and fell unconscious 
I'm extremely worried 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## hanisod (May 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> we already have one

Click to collapse



I can see that sir 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 21, 2013)

Anybody who has time, I need some assistance on a project that's nearing completion. Doesn't require any skill other than being able to use a keyboard. Due credits will be given. 
Appreciate it. 
PM me. 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## jugg1es (May 21, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Anybody who has time, I need some assistance on a project that's nearing completion. Doesn't require any skill other than being able to use a keyboard. Due credits will be given.
> Appreciate it.
> PM me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would, however knowing how lazy i am it's probably not a good idea 

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## shree_tejas (May 21, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Anybody who has time, I need some assistance on a project that's nearing completion. Doesn't require any skill other than being able to use a keyboard. Due credits will be given.
> Appreciate it.
> PM me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check inbox nao! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Check inbox nao!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



It's empty


----------



## shree_tejas (May 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> It's empty

Click to collapse



Who said yours? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> he said it just because you were not there then.
> 
> And you don't even have a courtesy of saying thanks to him.. :sly:
> 
> Morning peeps

Click to collapse



Maybe it wasn't 3000 pages ago, but somewhere in the thread, someone asked if Apex was drunk, and I replied with "I don't know, he looks pretty sober to me..." and a pic of Apex Launcher on the Play Store. Then, someone else replied to me with "he's drunk" and flipped the image upside down.

Didn't mean for that to get taken so harshly...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (May 21, 2013)

This place is deserted!! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> This place is deserted!!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



I'm here 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Maybe it wasn't 3000 pages ago, but somewhere in the thread, someone asked if Apex was drunk, and I replied with "I don't know, he looks pretty sober to me..." and a pic of Apex Launcher on the Play Store. Then, someone else replied to me with "he's drunk" and flipped the image upside down.
> 
> Didn't mean for that to get taken so harshly...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y U So EL SERIOUSO? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## shree_tejas (May 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm here
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U posted 44 seconds before me.. so my argument is totally valid 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Y U So EL SERIOUSO?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I'm scared.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> U posted 44 seconds before me.. so my argument is totally valid
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



*invalid

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 21, 2013)

Hola amigos.
Que Passa?

Me Izz Back!!!


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Hola amigos.
> Que Passa?
> 
> Me Izz Back!!!

Click to collapse



Hey! How're up you?


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey! How're up you?

Click to collapse



I am Good.
what about you?
had an exam paper yesterday.
it was good


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey! How're up you?

Click to collapse



Hola! How is it going people!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 21, 2013)

Wow
This thread's activity has reduced
Whasup people

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## shree_tejas (May 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow
> This thread's activity has reduced
> Whasup people
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You killed it again :sly:

Edit : I killed it again... seriously? Wth is wong here??? Nobody home?? @Deadly @Ichigo @prawnsome  @Sleepy! @undercover @everyone else??? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 21, 2013)

Some of us do things other than post:
Work
Sleep
Fornicate
Spend time with others in person

Not always simultaneously, though.

I'm only doing 1 and 4 so far today.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (May 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> You killed it again :sly:
> 
> Edit : I killed it again... seriously? Wth is wong here??? Nobody home?? @Deadly @Ichigo @prawnsome  @Sleepy! @undercover @everyone else???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who dares to summon me? 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (May 21, 2013)

@undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover 

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## undercover (May 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover
> 
> _      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _

Click to collapse



That'll do, sidekick. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> That'll do, sidekick.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



No! I'm your sidekick! :thumbdown:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No! I'm your sidekick! :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. You are my wannabe sidekick. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## M_T_M (May 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover
> 
> _      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> That'll do, sidekick.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6OXjnBIW-4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Prawesome (May 21, 2013)

For gods sake, its prawesome, not prawnsome -__-


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. You are my wannabe sidekick.
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



How can I prove myself worthy of being your sidekick?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 21, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6OXjnBIW-4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Haven't watched a single video reply you posted... Doesn't seem legit to me. 







Android Pizza said:


> How can I prove myself worthy of being your sidekick?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dunno. Hmmmm... Dunno. You can be my waterboy for now if you want. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> Haven't watched a single video reply you posted... Doesn't seem legit to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither have I. And


YES SIR!!! *runs to get water*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfinityFTW (May 21, 2013)

Hola guys


----------



## Sleepy! (May 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> For gods sake, its prawesome, not prawnsome -__-

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahajajajajahhahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahha

Nobody cares, @prawnsome


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 21, 2013)

Hey prawnsome what's up?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jugg1es (May 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey prawnsome what's up?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Ocean 

_      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ocean
> 
> _      “Cultivate your curves - they may be dangerous but they won't be avoided.”*―*Mae West      _

Click to collapse



Bahaahaa

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bahaahaa
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I just ate shrimp.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Some of us do things other than post:
> Work
> Sleep
> Fornicate
> ...

Click to collapse



How about reproduce and multiply?



M_T_M said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6OXjnBIW-4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



1st video that i clicked from sources like you, 

i wish to shoot myself afterwards



Prawesome said:


> For gods sake, its prawesome, not prawnsome -__-

Click to collapse



whatever silly crab


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My real name is Jessica.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> Mock my muffin. I dare you.

Click to collapse



So prototype was the one who led me to... that.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So prototype was the one who led me to... that.

Click to collapse



I see you like to quote old posts. I do quite enjoy it myself.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

Good morning muffins 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So prototype was the one who led me to... that.

Click to collapse



LIES!

Your hormones were a lie


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whasup
How was your day today

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## veeman (May 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> How about reproduce and multiply?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that falls in the fornicate category...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup
> How was your day today
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Good, but rainy.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good, but rainy.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Here for some reason, it rains heavily every day which hasn't happened in the last 2 years and the electricity keeps going off because of it so I can't play a good team multiplayer coz when there is no electricity, my Comp restarts every half to one hour

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Here for some reason, it rains heavily every day which hasn't happened in the last 2 years and the electricity keeps going off because of it so I can't play a good team multiplayer coz when there is no electricity, my Comp restarts every half to one hour
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The weather where I live is very odd in the summer. It will be a beautiful, sunny day in the morning, without a gray cloud in the sky...and as soon as the afternoon a storm will come out of nowhere.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The weather where I live is very odd in the summer. It will be a beautiful, sunny day in the morning, without a gray cloud in the sky...and as soon as the afternoon a storm will come out of nowhere.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Here we barely had rain for 2 years and now it's crazy

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

So... Deadly and Rohin. Are you guys still online?


----------



## veeman (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So... Deadly and Rohin. Are you guys still online?

Click to collapse



One could say that...


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> One could say that...

Click to collapse



Nine could say that too.


----------



## veeman (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nine could say that too.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



But seven eight nine.... But what about nineteen?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So... Deadly and Rohin. Are you guys still online?

Click to collapse



I guess so. Why ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I guess so. Why ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Just wondering.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 22, 2013)

Okay, it's time I admit it.

I'm not really the guy in my avatar (or the girl). My name isn't Jeremy.

I'm Reggie Watts.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Okay, it's time I admit it.
> 
> I'm not really the guy in my avatar (or the girl). My name isn't Jeremy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Didn't M_T_M post a link to a Reggie Watts video today?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Okay, it's time I admit it.
> 
> I'm not really the guy in my avatar (or the girl). My name isn't Jeremy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reggie what ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Didn't M_T_M post a link to a Reggie Watts video today?

Click to collapse



I know. I assumed he'd uncovered the truth and I wanted to come forward first.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

Xda premium is the 24th top paid app?


----------



## shree_tejas (May 22, 2013)

@prawnsome  I always read it as prawnsome... 

And I'm a pledge now!!! \m/


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## veeman (May 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Okay, it's time I admit it.
> 
> I'm not really the guy in my avatar (or the girl). My name isn't Jeremy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How many watts? 60 or 40? Because the 40 watt bulbs aren't very bright.

---------- Post added at 11:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> But seven eight nine.... But what about nineteen?

Click to collapse



19 is a prostitute. Don't talk to me about 19.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

I'm Eddie Wilson. 


Let's see who gets that reference..... 

-kcco-


----------



## ronnie498 (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm Eddie Wilson.
> 
> Let's see who gets that reference.....
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I will never tell


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm Eddie Wilson.
> 
> 
> Let's see who gets that reference.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Eddie and the Cruisers ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Eddie and the Cruisers ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You're a good googler 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You're a good googler
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



You make it too easy 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

Good Evening and good morning everybody..
And..urgh..good afternoon?
Whats up? 
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You make it too easy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Well technically you were wrong anyway.   It was part 2 where he said that. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well technically you were wrong anyway.   It was part 2 where he said that.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Close enough 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Close enough
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Go ahead and live your "close enough"  Life then Pffft. 



-kcco-


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> For gods sake, its foursome, not prawnsome -__-

Click to collapse



Okay then. If you say so.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Go ahead and live your "close enough"  Life then Pffft.
> 
> 
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



If it were a life full on near death incidents, I wouldn't mind 1 bit 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> If it were a life full on near death incidents, I wouldn't mind 1 bit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You can't have that.   That's MY life e thank you very much. 

-kcco-


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

@TheSkinnyDrummer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAI7ETUIg2o&feature=youtube_gdata_player 
Is that really you playing there?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> @TheSkinnyDrummer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAI7ETUIg2o&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Is that really you playing there?
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup... How'd you find that? 

-kcco-


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yup... How'd you find that?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



You good..
Found it at drummer thread..
Are you retire from drumming for good?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> You good..
> Found it at drummer thread..
> Are you retire from drumming for good?
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh,  well thank you! 

Retired from playing as a means to make money,  yes,  but I plan on playing more for fun in the future. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You can't have that.   That's MY life e thank you very much.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse




Fiiiiiine.....sheesh 






mike_disturbed said:


> You good..
> Found it at drummer thread..
> Are you retire from drumming for good?
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



He became skinny

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ahh,  well thank you!
> 
> Retired from playing as a means to make money,  yes,  but I plan on playing more for fun in the future.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Yeah..
Keep on playing dude! 
Don't waste the talent..
:thumbup::thumbup:
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Fiiiiiine.....sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was always skinny.  Wow,  you are on a fail kamikaze mission tonight aren't you... 










I kid I kid

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I was always skinny.  Wow,  you are on a fail kamikaze mission tonight aren't you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's afternoon here and I haven't gotten my grub yet, so forgive a starving man's humour 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> It's afternoon here and I haven't gotten my grub yet, so forgive a starving man's humour
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol it happens... Besides,  not everyone is a fan of my work. 







-kcco-


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lol it happens... Besides,  not everyone is a fan of my work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Still?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Good Evening and good morning everybody..
> And..urgh..good afternoon?
> Whats up?
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning here mike
Whasup

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol. Still?

Click to collapse



He was soooo pissed about that.   That's what started the harassing PMs.... He's banned now though. 

-kcco-


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lol it happens... Besides,  not everyone is a fan of my work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh..
Hater gonna hate..
And i never said anything about your drumming skills untill I've seen it..
And apparently he never see you playing..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lol it happens... Besides,  not everyone is a fan of my work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just ask him a yes/no question, which is if his parents know he's a moron who will never amount to anything in life.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Meh..
> Hater gonna hate..
> And i never said anything about your drumming skills untill I've seen it..
> And apparently he never see you playing..
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah,  I don't think he was a frequent visitor to ot.   Noone who's been here more than once gets quite that defensive. 

-kcco-


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning here mike
> Whasup
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning to you!
Afternoon to me..
Same old sky..
And it's hot..
How's your day so far?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nah,  I don't think he was a frequent visitor to ot.   Noone who's been here more than once gets quite that defensive.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Agreed..
:thumbup::thumbup:
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## veeman (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> If it were a life full on near death incidents, I wouldn't mind 1 bit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You want to be a doctor or mortician? Because you would be near death all the time.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

Dammit tapatalk!
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Morning to you!
> Afternoon to me..
> Same old sky..
> And it's hot..
> ...

Click to collapse



Good
Just played multiplayer 
Have to have breakfast

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> You want to be a doctor or mortician? Because you would be near death all the time.

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know. I assumed he'd uncovered the truth and I wanted to come forward first.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse




It's alright we accept you for who you are, 
Even if you're a afro male singer with a deep voice








TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Lol it happens... Besides,  not everyone is a fan of my work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



People actually get offended in an internet forum, 

How naive, 

Nyways, 

Hayters gunna hayte


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It's alright we accept you for who you are,
> Even if you're a afro male singer with a deep voice
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh,  this guy was on a warpath.... Just so offended at the world. 

-kcco-


----------



## gadgetroid (May 22, 2013)

Eye wus gunne kem hir arliyer, bet dam Tepetek kept kresheng. 

Hew yeu guise?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Eye wus gunne kem hir arliyer, bet dam Tepetek kept kresheng.
> 
> Hew yeu guise?

Click to collapse



Drunk thread.   Report immediately. 

-kcco-


----------



## gadgetroid (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Drunk thread.   Report immediately.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



 

You have any avocados, Skinny? :cyclops:


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

Sup muffs 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup muffs
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



Sup jugg




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sup jugg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning, what you up to? 
I'm watching chops run around covered in chickenpox, poor little bugger. 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning, what you up to?
> I'm watching chops run around covered in chickenpox, poor little bugger.
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



Meh. Not much
Ouch. That sucks. Try some itchigo cream 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Not much
> Ouch. That sucks. Try some itchigo cream
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, i want to stop the itching not give him another communicable disease. 

Poor little blighter  is literally covered head to foot in them 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Meh. Not much
> Ouch. That sucks. Try some itchigo cream
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup QF? 
Sup Jugg?
QF..
I've done add you at hangout..
What next?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Sup QF?
> Sup Jugg?
> QF..
> I've done add you at hangout..
> ...

Click to collapse



Check pm




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Check pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Checked..
And replyed..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

Well guys I found out the problem with my dog
His liver isn't functioning properly 
We're taking him to another vet today and he'll most likely be admitted over there

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Sup QF?
> Sup Jugg?
> QF..
> I've done add you at hangout..
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup 







QuantumFoam said:


> Check pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Not got anything 






darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys I found out the problem with my dog
> His liver isn't functioning properly
> We're taking him to another vet today and he'll most likely be admitted over there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's rough, hope it gets sorted 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys I found out the problem with my dog
> His liver isn't functioning properly
> We're taking him to another vet today and he'll most likely be admitted over there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best wishes dude, 
Man that sucks, 

I am personally a dog lover and a proud owner of 2 dogs myself, 

And i would be devastated if anything bad happened to them 


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Best wishes dude,
> Man that sucks,
> 
> I am personally a dog lover and a proud owner of 2 dogs myself,
> ...

Click to collapse



You live in Philippines, right? 

Dog lover you are..... 


In all seriousness, it sucks when anyone suffers, be it a dog or a human. But such is life. Yep, I'm quite pragmatic. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## _Variable (May 22, 2013)

Good afternoon apl

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## veeman (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys I found out the problem with my dog
> His liver isn't functioning properly
> We're taking him to another vet today and he'll most likely be admitted over there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh noes!


----------



## Apex (May 22, 2013)

Morning, fratatoes. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

Apex said:


> Morning, fratatoes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've read it as fratholes first 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

Apex said:


> Morning, fratatoes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Like a thief in the middle of the night, you post in the thread when it's totally dead. -_-

Sup?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

Apex said:


> Morning, fratatoes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I read that as pantyhoes for some reason


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

Apex said:


> Morning, fratatoes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fried potatoes?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys I found out the problem with my dog
> His liver isn't functioning properly
> We're taking him to another vet today and he'll most likely be admitted over there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's sux bro I'm sorry. I hope he gets better 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Apex (May 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Like a thief in the middle of the night, you post in the thread when it's totally dead. -_-
> 
> Sup?

Click to collapse



Middle of the night? It's almost 7:30 a.m. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

Apex said:


> Middle of the night? It's almost 7:30 a.m.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*facepalm*
I said... LIKE a thief sneaking around at night.

Didn't say it's the middle of the night.

BTW, it's night for the people in Japan...


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> *facepalm*
> I said... LIKE a thief sneaking around at night.
> 
> Didn't say it's the middle of the night.
> ...

Click to collapse



and Malaysia


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

Hello folks.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello, Italian Meal


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hello, Italian Meal

Click to collapse



Hello....I can't pronounce that.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello....I can't pronounce that.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You insensitive little pizza


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You insensitive little pizza

Click to collapse



I'm sorry sir...I didn't mean for that to be offensive.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm sorry sir...I didn't mean for that to be offensive.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its wasn't offensive it was insensitive :sly:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its wasn't offensive it was insensitive :sly:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



You have a PM

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You have a PM
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Answered 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Answered
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



So did I 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Answered
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> So did I
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why do we need to know that? 


_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> You live in Philippines, right?
> 
> Dog lover you are.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup I'm from philippines same with cassie bella, 

Indeed life is ironic







Apex said:


> Morning, fratatoes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




faptoes? 






RohinZaraki said:


> and Malaysia

Click to collapse



And philippines and the lost city of atlantis, and fairy world

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> Why do we need to know that?
> 
> 
> _Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



U don't so just ignore it troll 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> U don't so just ignore it *troll*
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



*looks around*
*@M_T_M is nowhere to be found*



_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## ronnie498 (May 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> *looks around*
> *@M_T_M is nowhere to be found*
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't know you were a troll


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You have any avocados, Skinny? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



A few.... 





Hundred thousand,  why? 

-kcco-


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> I didn't know you were a troll

Click to collapse



I'm not. That's why I was looking for M_T_M when he mentioned troll. 

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## gadgetroid (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys I found out the problem with my dog
> His liver isn't functioning properly
> We're taking him to another vet today and he'll most likely be admitted over there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sucks bro...  
I've always liked dogs, but I've never had one myself.  Anyway, I know what it feels like. I've had quite a few of my lovebirds fall sick. 

Hope he gets well soon. :good:

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A few....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just got the urge to eat one. 

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A few....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just got the urge to eat one.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys I found out the problem with my dog
> His liver isn't functioning properly
> We're taking him to another vet today and he'll most likely be admitted over there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope he's okay...I know what it's like to lose a pet. It hurts.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No, i want to stop the itching not give him another communicable disease.
> 
> Poor little blighter  is literally covered head to foot in them
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



Ouch
I remember when I had chicken pox...sucks


----------



## veeman (May 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello....I can't pronounce that.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because pizzas don't have mouths.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 22, 2013)

Anyone know where BNaughty disappeared off to?


----------



## ronnie498 (May 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ouch
> I remember when I had chicken pox...sucks

Click to collapse



I have never had the pox


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Anyone know where BNaughty disappeared off to?

Click to collapse



You really are behind the times aren't you 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Anyone know where BNaughty disappeared off to?

Click to collapse



I've been wandering the same thing..

Where is he anyway??
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Anyone know where BNaughty disappeared off to?

Click to collapse











mike_disturbed said:


> I've been wandering the same thing..
> 
> Where is he anyway??
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean Quasimodem aka xdajesus?


----------



## cascabel (May 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You really are behind the times aren't you
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



waaaaaaaay behind. i've almost forgotten that was Quasi's original name. lol.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You mean Quasimodem aka xdajesus?

Click to collapse



No..
I mean BNaughty.. 
Apex, cascable,deathnotice and some from c*******n thread should know the guy..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## gadgetroid (May 22, 2013)

cascabel said:


> waaaaaaaay behind. i've almost forgotten that was Quasi's original name. lol.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Damn! I kept wondering why Quasimodem kept showing up on my friends list.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You really are behind the times aren't you
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



You mean quasi is bnaughty??

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> You mean quasi is bnaughty??
> 
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Yes

-kcco-


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Damn..
I don't know that..
In that case..
FREE QUASIMODEM!!!!!
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## hanisod (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Damn..
> I don't know that..
> In that case..
> FREE QUASIMODEM!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm with him......... 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Damn..
> I don't know that..
> In that case..
> FREE QUASIMODEM!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



You have no idea WHY he got banned in the first place, do you  ?


----------



## hanisod (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You have no idea WHY he got banned in the first place, do you  ?

Click to collapse



Sir. I would like to know 
I know why he got banned in the last time 
But why he's getting banned constantly? 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You have no idea WHY he got banned in the first place, do you  ?

Click to collapse



Meh..
I don't care..
All i know he's a great guy..
And it's a shame to lose someone like that..
But that jesus stuff..
Not cool...
Even if that was him..

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

And i know why he got ban..
 i read everything..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> I have never had the pox

Click to collapse



Skittle pox? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

And i know why he got ban..
And i read everything..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sir. I would like to know
> I know why he got banned in the last time
> But why he's getting banned constantly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He got into an arguement with the mods and basically said to them "F.U. !!!" and got perma-banned....then he started making multiple fake accounts to try and get back in by this "Free Quasi" campaign he's been carrying out 



mike_disturbed said:


> Meh..
> I don't care..
> All i know he's a great guy..
> And it's a shame to lose someone like that..
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, he may have been great but like you said, the fake accounts and stuff made my respect for him fall


----------



## hanisod (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> He got into an arguement with the mods and basically said to them "F.U. !!!" and got perma-banned....then he started making multiple fake accounts to try and get back in by this "Free Quasi" campaign he's been carrying out
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he may have been great but like you said, the fake accounts and stuff made my respect for him fall

Click to collapse



Thank you sir 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> He got into an arguement with the mods and basically said to them "F.U. !!!" and got perma-banned....then he started making multiple fake accounts to try and get back in by this "Free Quasi" campaign he's been carrying out
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he may have been great but like you said, the fake accounts and stuff made my respect for him fall

Click to collapse



Yes..
that what i said..
that jesus thing..
And the multiple account..
Not cool..
But i don't blame him..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Skittle pox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eww...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (May 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Skittle pox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that image, surprisingly, disturbs me. :what:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

My dog has severe jaundice and a swollen liver but they said he'll be ok 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> My dog has severe jaundice and a swollen liver but they said he'll be ok
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to hear. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

_Sent from my sandwich maker. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> ...but they said he'll be ok

Click to collapse



Good!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (May 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> ...but they said he'll be ok
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome news indeed! :good:


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

Yo Jeff I've got a cat for you.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It's alright we accept you for who you are,
> Even if you're a afro male singer with a deep voice

Click to collapse



My entire life is a failed attempt to be either Barry White, smart, or funny.






darkshadow246 said:


> My dog has severe jaundice and a swollen liver but they said he'll be ok
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very glad to hear he'll be okay.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Yo Jeff I've got a cat for you.

Click to collapse



In light of your gender claiming history, that could be taken a VERY disturbing way.

I kid, I kid. Sorry. Couldn't resist.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo Jeff I've got a cat for you.

Click to collapse



He does. :sly:

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo Jeff I've got a cat for you.

Click to collapse



Lemme see 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo Jeff I've got a cat for you.

Click to collapse



In light of your gender claiming history, that could be taken a VERY disturbing way.

I kid, I kid. Sorry. Couldn't resist.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My entire life is a failed attempt to be either Barry White, smart, or funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh... You must mean how cat can mean both feline and vagina.

Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Oh... You must mean how cat can mean both feline and vagina.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation on CM10.1

Click to collapse



I think sleepy! Is broken again..
Can anybody fix him!!?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> I think sleepy! Is broken again..
> Can anybody fix him!!?
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Deadly can

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> I think sleepy! Is broken again..
> Can anybody fix him!!?
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



No... I'm just taking to Jeremy like he does to other people when they troll :slytroll:


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Anyone know where BNaughty disappeared off to?

Click to collapse





mike_disturbed said:


> No..
> I mean BNaughty..
> Apex, cascable,deathnotice and some from c*******n thread should know the guy..
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse





mike_disturbed said:


> Damn..
> I don't know that..
> In that case..
> FREE QUASIMODEM!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse





hanisod said:


> I'm with him.........
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





mike_disturbed said:


> Meh..
> I don't care..
> All i know he's a great guy..
> And it's a shame to lose someone like that..
> ...

Click to collapse





RohinZaraki said:


> He got into an arguement with the mods and basically said to them "F.U. !!!" and got perma-banned....then he started making multiple fake accounts to try and get back in by this "Free Quasi" campaign he's been carrying out
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he may have been great but like you said, the fake accounts and stuff made my respect for him fall

Click to collapse





mike_disturbed said:


> Yes..
> that what i said..
> that jesus thing..
> And the multiple account..
> ...

Click to collapse



And what makes yall believe he is gone?


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> And what makes yall believe he is gone?

Click to collapse



I never said that..
I just said..
Free Quasi!!

Quasi~

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> I never said that..
> I just said..
> Free Quasi!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I heard there's a free Quasi being given away...
I'm here to claim mine


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I heard there's a free Quasi being given away...
> I'm here to claim mine

Click to collapse



You'll have to earned it!!
And fix yourself first!!!
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> You'll have to earned it!!
> And fix yourself first!!!
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse



Oh believe me, I've earned it. 
And you don't fix things that were never broke in the first place


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> I never said that..
> I just said..
> Free Quasi!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My bad...  In that case, Free Quasi!!!



Sleepy! said:


> I heard there's a free Quasi being given away...
> I'm here to claim mine

Click to collapse



You have just been issues a Quasi...  I'm stock full of them...


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> My bad...  In that case, Free Quasi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You have just been issues a Quasi...  I'm stock full of them...

Click to collapse



Lol..
Why don't you just start over? 
I mean..
Be a junior member again..
And help other's like before?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> My bad...  In that case, Free Quasi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You have just been issues a Quasi...  I'm stock full of them...

Click to collapse



Why thank you, kind sir.


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Lol..
> Why don't you just start over?
> I mean..
> Be a junior member again..
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure what you're referring to, I'm not Quasi...  or Whatever his full name is...  but he sounded like a pretty cool guy...


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Oh believe me, I've earned it.
> And you don't fix things that were never broke in the first place

Click to collapse



Meh..
You're broken..
You just doesn't realised.. 
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 22, 2013)

Hey people,
last two days of exams! 
Visited the doctor today,my vision has became more weaker than it already was.
Now have the lenses of +3.5 both eyes!


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> Not sure what you're referring to, I'm not Quasi...  or Whatever his full name is...  but he sounded like a pretty cool guy...

Click to collapse



Meh..
I'm not referring to quasi at all..
I'm not even referring to anyone..
Damn..now i think I'm broken..
Can somebody fix me!!?!??
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Meh..
> I'm not referring to quasi at all..
> I'm not even referring to anyone..
> Damn..now i think I'm broken..
> ...

Click to collapse


@Sleepy! the hack job could give it a go, no promises mind. 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey people,
> last two days of exams!
> Visited the doctor today,my vision has became more weaker than it already was.
> Now have the lenses of +3.5 both eyes!

Click to collapse



Hmmm...
A doctor visiting a doctor..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> @Sleepy! the hack job could give it a go, no promises mind.
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



And the troll duo is here!!

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Meh..
> You're broken..
> You just don't realise it...
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Your English is broken.
You just don't realise it.
FTFY.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @Sleepy! the hack job could give it a go, no promises mind.
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



And the troll duo is here!!

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @Sleepy! the hack job could give it a go, no promises mind.
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



And assisting me in the procedure, we have veteran not-quite-a-male-nurse @jugg1es


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Meh..
> I'm not referring to quasi at all..
> I'm not even referring to anyone..
> Damn..now i think I'm broken..
> ...

Click to collapse



Take two Quasis and report back please...


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Your English is broken.
> You just don't realise it.
> FTFY.

Click to collapse



Yeah..
I know,right?
Dumb     @mike_disturbed is dumb
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------

---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------




LostInMyHead said:


> Take two Quasis and report back please...

Click to collapse



I can't process what you saying..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> I can't process what you saying..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> -----------------------------------

Click to collapse


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


>

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
Exactly
:thumbup:
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> :thumbup:
> Exactly
> :thumbup:
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I've found the problem


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

Sleepy - Turtles eliminated. A few dead. But they backed off. :thumbup:


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sleepy - Turtles eliminated. A few dead. But they backed off. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Nice. 

How big was the army?


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I think I've found the problem

Click to collapse



What is that?
An USB Cloud storage?
Or just an USB cloud?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

Itchy creme 

Where is my cat u were gonna show me?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 22, 2013)

TOT nearly done 

Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 22, 2013)

Alright guys..
It's 0346 here right now..
Im going to bed..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## hanisod (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Alright guys..
> It's 0346 here right now..
> Im going to bed..
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Good night! 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 22, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> Take two Quasis and report back please...

Click to collapse



I think in "take a quasi" quasi is slang for Alprazolam.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (May 22, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> What is that?
> An USB Cloud storage?
> Or just an USB cloud?
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



That's your brain. And it's unplugged.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 22, 2013)

This is a tribute to the old signatures of people here in OT that I liked.  If you can guess who those signatures belonged to at one time, you're a pretty awesome OTer! 



> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse





> sent from the thing I stab with my finger when I get two minutes

Click to collapse





> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse





> I'm a product of the system I was born to destroy!

Click to collapse





> "I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"

Click to collapse





> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse





> Sent from my apple IIgs

Click to collapse





> Sent from my Galaxy Y - A phone with Small Screen and Big Buttons

Click to collapse





> "A scattered dream that's like a far off memory
> A far off memory that's like a scattered dream"

Click to collapse





> Sent via Rajnikanth

Click to collapse





> Sent from my unstable mind

Click to collapse





> ''Evil corrupts the mind of the weak but fails to feed off the mind of the strong''

Click to collapse



And this guy's has never changed 



> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:system:.

Click to collapse





> Highest temperature recorded in MN is 114F (46C) and the lowest recorded is -60F (-51C).

Click to collapse





> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse





> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse





> Maybe I did, maybe I didn't.
> 
> There once was a hermit named Dave, who kept a dead hooker in his cave
> Now he would admit that it did smell like ish,
> but think of the money he saved.

Click to collapse



And the last one:



> Social Observer

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (May 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I think in "take a quasi" quasi is slang for Alprazolam.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



:laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------




veeman said:


> That's your brain. And it's unplugged.

Click to collapse



Thank you.


----------



## veeman (May 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> This is a tribute to the old signatures of people here in OT that I liked.  If you can guess who those signatures belonged to at one time, you're a pretty awesome OTer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I recognize a lot of then but I don't know who they all belong to.


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> I recognize a lot of then but I don't know who they all belong to.

Click to collapse



I know almost all of them, as well as who they belong(ed) to.


----------



## Deadly (May 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> This is a tribute to the old signatures of people here in OT that I liked.  If you can guess who those signatures belonged to at one time, you're a pretty awesome OTer!
> 
> And this guy's has never changed
> 
> And the last one:

Click to collapse



I saw ctm, juggs, skinny, casabel, alan and few i think i know


----------



## gadgetroid (May 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> I recognize a lot of then but I don't know who they all belong to.

Click to collapse



 Most of them might claim their's sooner or later. Most of them are from here after all... Only a few don't post in OT anymore.  Like jalaazul. 

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------




Deadly said:


> I saw ctm, juggs, skinny, casabel, alan and few i think i know

Click to collapse



Damn!  This is the first Deadly fail I've ever seen ! No conantroutman and Alan buddy! AFAIK, conan didn't post in OT too much last year, and Alan didn't have a signature back then.


----------



## Deadly (May 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Most of them might claim their's sooner or later. Most of them are from here after all... Only a few don't post in OT anymore.  Like jaalazul.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CTM had that poke eye sig and alan had that galaxy y sig too.. i have seen it.. :sly: and good night.. gotta sleep.. you should too..


----------



## gadgetroid (May 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> CTM had that poke eye sig and alan had that galaxy y sig too.. i have seen it.. :sly: and good night.. gotta sleep.. you should too..

Click to collapse



I thought the SGY siggy was from tjsgy or funnypharmacist.


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I saw ctm, juggs, skinny, casabel, alan and few i think i know

Click to collapse



It's funny how that sig is the one always remembered 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It's funny how that sig is the one always remembered
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



Your avatar actually looks different today


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Your avatar actually looks different today

Click to collapse



Look closely, it's the same old pic

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Your avatar actually looks different today

Click to collapse



You don't say 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You don't say
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are not at your pc doing the deed? :sly::sly::sly:

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> You are not at your pc doing the deed? :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



What I am doing is trying to relax at 3am after a four hour session of code

-_-




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## jugg1es (May 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> What I am doing is trying to relax at 3am after a four hour session of code
> 
> -_-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No...... Drink coffee and get back to work, undercover has big plans to for you. Working, chained to a desk until you die.  He will just move on to the next young coder... 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No...... Drink coffee and get back to work, undercover has big plans to for you. Working, chained to a desk until you die.  He will just move on to the next young coder...
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



He can move on. I'm royally bored -_-




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> He can move on. I'm royally bored -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly:
Juggs, what have you done to my slave? 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> :sly::sly::sly::sly:
> Juggs, what have you done to my slave?
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



U just need to find someone to teach pizza how to code. He already wants to be your bf err slave for life anyways 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> U just need to find someone to teach pizza how to code. He already wants to be your bf err slave for life anyways
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Hello

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

Guys, you all are my slaves. You just haven't noticed.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Guys, you all are my slaves. You just haven't noticed.

Click to collapse



Do u ever post anything worth reading? 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!

Click to collapse



What's up pup? 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Look closely, it's the same old pic
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



Yes, I can see that. 







QuantumFoam said:


> What I am doing is trying to relax at 3am after a four hour session of code
> 
> -_-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you code jugg1y's new avatar?


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Guys, you all are my slaves. You just haven't noticed.

Click to collapse



No I am Jeff's slave. You are Deadly's slave.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> U just need to find someone to teach pizza how to code. He already wants to be your bf err slave for life anyways
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I'm not sure this is achievable. Even for Yoda. 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> No I am Jeff's slave. You are Deadly's slave.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!

Click to collapse



 Deadly is my slave too.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yes, I can see that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No but I did Photoshop it -_-




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ichigo (May 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No but I did Photoshop it -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should've coded it bro. That's how they make graphics these days.


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No but I did Photoshop it -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do next one hardcore. In binary. 

Now back to the keyboard 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You should've coded it bro. That's how they make graphics these days.

Click to collapse



I am coding something for people who fake gender crises to gain attention in a virtual community though. It's called "get a life" and contains a good bit of maturing medicine and some kicks in the arse Photoshopped into it




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 23, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I am coding something for people who fake gender crises to gain attention in a virtual community though. It's called "get a life" and contains a good bit of maturing medicine and some kicks in the arse Photoshopped into it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. Hi QF. I don't believe we've talked before.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Haha. Hi QF. I don't believe we've talked before.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!

Click to collapse



We haven't
What's up?




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I am coding something for people who fake gender crises to gain attention in a virtual community though. It's called "get a life" and contains a good bit of maturing medicine and some kicks in the arse Photoshopped into it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) I didn't do it for attention. I actually don't enjoy attention. I just that kid who "there". I just stay laid back.
2) Doesn't sound like a good app to me. You should create a app that emits odors.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I am coding something for people who fake gender crises to gain attention in a virtual community though. It's called "get a life" and contains a good bit of maturing medicine and some kicks in the arse Photoshopped into it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bahaaa too funny 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## undercover (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 1) I didn't do it for attention. I actually don't enjoy attention. I just that kid who "there". I just stay laid back.
> 2) Doesn't sound like a good app to me. You should create a app that emits odors.

Click to collapse



No need for app like that. I'm here. 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 1) I didn't do it for attention. I actually don't enjoy attention. I just that kid who "there". I just stay laid back.
> 2) Doesn't sound like a good app to me. You should create a app that emits odors.

Click to collapse



Looking at this post, I think I'll add an English fixing class in it




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Deadly (May 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> No need for app like that. I'm here.
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Stinky! As if anyone needs a reminder of your powers


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 1) I didn't do it for attention. I actually don't enjoy attention. I just that kid who "there". I just stay laid back.
> 2) Doesn't sound like a good app to me. You should create a app that emits odors.

Click to collapse



Your joking right? You always post stuff for attention like saying u are picking locks or learning some crazy martial arts thing. I could go on and on but I'm gonna be nice 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your joking right? You always post stuff for attention like saying u are picking locks or learning some crazy martial arts thing. I could go on and on but I'm gonna be nice
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 23, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> We haven't
> What's up?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty good. Worried about final exams and all that.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm pretty good. Worried about final exams and all that.
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!

Click to collapse



Meh. They suck. Best have a positive attitude, believe in yourself and get it over with




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your joking right? You always post stuff for attention like saying u are picking locks or learning some crazy martial arts thing. I could go on and on but I'm gonna be nice
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



But no, I am serious.


----------



## jugg1es (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But no, I am serious.

Click to collapse



When ? 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But no, I am serious.

Click to collapse



Stop playing 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys..
Mornings..afternoon...and evening..
Urgh..
Just pick one..
And i have a question...
Is my watch period is done? 
Should i wear the muffins thing now?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## hanisod (May 23, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Hey guys..
> Mornings..afternoon...and evening..
> Urgh..
> Just pick one..
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning 
And lol in my country good night 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> When ?
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



Everywhere other than OT.







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Stop playing
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I'm not?


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Good morning
> And lol in my country good night
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Then..
Good evening to you..
My pony friend..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## hanisod (May 23, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Then..
> Good evening to you..
> My pony friend..
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 
Good evening 
BTW I answered you on TBT 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 2  

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Hey guys..
> Mornings..afternoon...and evening..
> Urgh..
> Just pick one..
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for it. 
You have my backing. Go ahead and muffin up




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Go for it.
> You have my backing. Go ahead and muffin up
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What'd you think of the Supernatural finale?


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 23, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Go for it.
> You have my backing. Go ahead and muffin up
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!
But I'm having problem when i try to change the avatars..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> What'd you think of the Supernatural finale?

Click to collapse



Don't you dare..
I'm still downloading all the season 8..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What'd you think of the Supernatural finale?

Click to collapse



Unimpressive. A huge anticlimax in what was a pathetic attempt to hold on for 10 seasons







mike_disturbed said:


> Thanks!
> But I'm having problem when i try to change the avatars..
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
> ...

Click to collapse




Try the desktop site maybe? 



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Go for it.
> You have my backing. Go ahead and muffin up
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 23, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Try the desktop site maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Already try that..
But the page just don't load..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Yes..
> that what i said..
> that jesus thing..
> And the multiple account..
> ...

Click to collapse




the jesus thing was cool, 

Now go and ask yourself "wat wod xda jesus dew?" 






darkshadow246 said:


> My dog has severe jaundice and a swollen liver but they said he'll be ok
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sounds excellent, give him my prayers






jRi0T68 said:


> My entire life is a failed attempt to be either Barry White, smart, or funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





it's okay, 
You're pretty fly for a white guy, 

Wait... Are you? 






LostInMyHead said:


> Not sure what you're referring to, I'm not Quasi...  or Whatever his full name is...  but he sounded like a pretty cool guy...

Click to collapse



Jesus? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 23, 2013)

Now..
I'm a muffin..
Morning deathnotice sir..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
 ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     .: Muffins :. 
-----------------------------------


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Now..
> I'm a muffin..
> Morning deathnotice sir..
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



mornin cheezy poop


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> mornin cheezy poop

Click to collapse



*poofs 
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
 ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     .: Muffins :. 
-----------------------------------


----------



## shree_tejas (May 23, 2013)

@gadgetroid 
Sent via the galaxy y the phone with big buttons bla bla was funny's...
sent via your mom was skinny's   
Sent via rajnikant was mine 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it's okay,
> You're pretty fly for a white guy,
> 
> Wait... Are you?

Click to collapse



White, yes. Fly? I have precisely one move and luckily found the one woman foolish enough to settle for that.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> mornin cheezy poop

Click to collapse





Yay for chezy pofs!

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> White, yes. Fly? I have precisely one move and luckily found the one woman foolish enough to settle for that.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's fly enough bro. :thumbup:


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 23, 2013)

Lol. I might be abusing myself emotionally for comedic value a little, but thanks.

How is veeman?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. I might be abusing myself emotionally for comedic value a little, but thanks.
> 
> How is veeman?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who is veeman?


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who is veeman?

Click to collapse



I think that's you.


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I think that's you.

Click to collapse



I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm a dinosaur.

Click to collapse



I dinosaur named veeman.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @gadgetroid
> Sent via the galaxy y the phone with big buttons bla bla was funny's...
> sent via your mom was skinny's
> Sent via rajnikant was mine
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent via the galaxy y the phone with big buttons and small screen WAS MINE brother!

Edit: thats what you said I guess!


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I dinosaur named veeman.

Click to collapse



No, my name is Tyrannosaurus Rex. You can call me T- Rex for short.


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, my name is Tyrannosaurus Rex. You can call me Rex for short.

Click to collapse



Oh, ok. Sup Rex?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who is veeman?

Click to collapse



some random dude who plays a huge violin,

he's first name is arnold


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, ok. Sup Rex?

Click to collapse



Sup itchy?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> some random dude who plays a huge violin,
> 
> he's first name is arnold

Click to collapse



I thought Sir Veeman is a Dinosaur. 
Me hazzz Sadzz


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sup itchy?

Click to collapse



Sup Rex?


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> some random dude who plays a huge violin,
> 
> he's first name is arnold

Click to collapse



I believe that huge violin is called a bass (or a cello. Can't really tell from the picture)


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup Rex?

Click to collapse



Samsung has released a whole series of crappy phones called The Rex Series


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> I believe that huge violin is called a bass (or a cello. Can't really tell from the picture)

Click to collapse



ok whatever you say dinosaur,

arnold is way better than you, he can slay dinosaurs with his huge guitar


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

My crappy lumia does not support the XDA app for WP,So bought the BoardExpress!


----------



## shree_tejas (May 23, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My crappy lumia does not support the XDA app for WP,So bought the BoardExpress!

Click to collapse



douchbag :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

Pokémon X or Y? Should I wait for more info on the games before pre-ordering?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> douchbag :silly:

Click to collapse



My Note should arrive in next two days!


----------



## shree_tejas (May 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Pokémon X or Y? Should I wait for more info on the games before pre-ordering?

Click to collapse



Galaxy Y


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My Note should arrive in next two days!

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Dad is in the United Kingdoms for some Doctors conference. I will get the phone as soon as he comes back!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Dad is in the United Kingdoms for some Doctors conference. I will get the phone as soon as he comes back!

Click to collapse



That's pretty sweet bro :
Congrats

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> I believe that huge violin is called a bass (or a cello. Can't really tell from the picture)

Click to collapse



Cello 
Rock and metal bands use the bass *facepalm*







Ichigo said:


> Pokémon X or Y? Should I wait for more info on the games before pre-ordering?

Click to collapse



It has diagonal movement 
It makes me want to cry
I'm, I'm so proud of pokemon 
Pre order it now

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's pretty sweet bro :
> Congrats
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Thank You!:laugh::angel::victory:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Cello
> Rock and metal bands use the bass *facepalm*
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong about the bass pal.   Ever heard of an upright bass?   They and cellos look similar at the top. 

-kcco-


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wrong about the bass pal.   Ever heard of an upright bass?   They and cellos look similar at the top.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Isn't this a bass 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't this a bass
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.   There is also something called an upright bass, used by many jazz, blues, and rockabilly bands.   It looks similar to a cello, but is played with fingers rather than a bow (cello).  So there is not just ONE type of bass. 

-kcco-


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes.   There is also something called an upright bass, used by many jazz, blues, and rockabilly bands.   It looks similar to a cello, but is played with fingers rather than a bow (cello).  So there is not just ONE type of bass.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Oh
I've never seen it
I mostly only listen to metal and rock so I've only seen that bass but I've seen electric cello's in apocalyptica 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Oh
> I've never seen it
> I mostly only listen to metal and rock so I've only seen that bass but I've seen electric cello's in apocalyptica
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah,  that's all good man,  I was just trying to educate. 

-kcco-


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

Exam tomorrow and I am too sick to study with the needle in my arm can't even write.

Hope  I will be able to appear for the exam. 

Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Exam tomorrow and I am too sick to study with the needle in my arm can't even write.
> 
> Hope  I will be able to appear for the exam.
> 
> Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.

Click to collapse



Hope you get well soon



Can anyone suggest me a good tapatalk sig 
I'm bored of the you'll never know
It'll be best if it's in the spoiler 
Any suggestions 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hope you get well soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wHICH DEVICE YOU HAVE


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> wHICH DEVICE YOU HAVE

Click to collapse



Galaxy y

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 23, 2013)

Dead Fred is alive!


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Yes.   There is also something called an upright bass, used by many jazz, blues, and rockabilly bands.   It looks similar to a cello, but is played with fingers rather than a bow (cello).  So there is not just ONE type of bass.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



A friend of mine (the son of the lead singer and the lead guitarist from some old 70's group, We Five) made an electric upright bass, just to add confusion to the mix. He's on tour with his band in Europe right now, but I think he's playing guitar in that band.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Dead Fred is alive!

Click to collapse



Well if it isn't..... 

Hey when are you going to change your name to ManCarter93?

-kcco-


----------



## gadgetroid (May 23, 2013)

Ah...

Well, looks like nothing much has changed around here... We just have a new dinosaur in the mix of 'tatoes. 

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Oh
> I've never seen it
> I mostly only listen to metal and rock so I've only seen that bass but I've seen electric cello's in apocalyptica
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take a look at the Dani California video... Flea plays an upright bass in the beginning of the video while the band are imitating The Beatles.


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Well if it isn't.....
> 
> Hey when are you going to change your name to ManCarter93?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I was thinking about it but then I realized I don't want to be changing my name on a whim throughout different stages in life, like Jessica/not Jessica/damn confusing person :thumbup:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I was thinking about it but then I realized I don't want to be changing my name on a whim throughout different stages in life, like Jessica/not Jessica/damn confusing person :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I see your point,  but MC is a cool abbreviation. 

-kcco-


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I see your point,  but MC is a cool abbreviation.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Maybe I'll wait until I'm 21. Mainly because I'll be so wasted that I'll think it's a good idea


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Maybe I'll wait until I'm 21. Mainly because I'll be so wasted that I'll think it's a good idea

Click to collapse



Hey, I'm not wasted.   

I have good ideas when I'm sober too ya know! 

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey, I'm not wasted.
> 
> I have good ideas when I'm sober too ya know!
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Men are 1000% more brilliant when they're not sober,

all those creativity and ideas flow out, especially those activities which needs bawls of steel


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hey, I'm not wasted.
> 
> I have good ideas when I'm sober too ya know!
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



LOL! Oh.... You were being serious? 

How have you been anyway man?


----------



## undercover (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Men are 1000% more brilliant when they're not sober,
> 
> all those creativity and ideas flow out, especially those activities which needs bawls of steel

Click to collapse



That's wrong. This when men think they have balls of steel and do stupid things they /humans are not physically capable of. Oddly, they sometimes succeed 
But more often than not they end up in local A&E or morgue. 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

Maybe he got wasted in one of those death metal concerts

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> That's wrong. This when men think they have balls of steel and do stupid things they /humans are not physically capable of. Oddly, they sometimes succeed
> But more often than not they end up in local A&E or morgue.
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Isn't that sheer brilliance with a touche of stupidity


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Isn't that sheer brilliance with a touche of stupidity

Click to collapse



*touch

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## undercover (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Isn't that sheer brilliance with a touche of stupidity

Click to collapse



Maybe. Or maybe other way round. 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## gadgetroid (May 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> That's wrong. This when men think they have balls of steel and do stupid things they /humans are not physically capable of. Oddly, they sometimes succeed
> But more often than not they end up in local A&E or morgue.
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



This was a really great idea...


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> *touch
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no i meant touche


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)




----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



then hank grew up, became a scientist,
exposed himself to gamma radiation.

renamed himself Hulk and strangled all the muffin haters.

True Story


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> then hank grew up, became a scientist,
> exposed himself to gamma radiation.
> 
> renamed himself Hulk and strangled all the muffin haters.
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally feesable.


----------



## Deadly (May 23, 2013)

Graduation day pic http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41741291


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

Graduated from what, college?

Liberate yourself NOW!


----------



## Deadly (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Graduated from what, college?
> 
> Liberate yourself NOW!

Click to collapse



From bachelor of engineering

Still have to write one month exam lol


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> From bachelor of engineering
> 
> Still have to write one month exam lol

Click to collapse



Computer Engineering?

cool!,
now you're gonna make tons of cool apps with a lot of sleepless nights


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> From bachelor of engineering
> 
> Still have to write one month exam lol

Click to collapse



Congratulations dude! @Deadly
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Computer Engineering?
> 
> cool!,
> now you're gonna make tons of cool apps with a lot of sleepless nights

Click to collapse



And hopefully build cm10 from source for galaxy y 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

Now Deadly can go party and not be sober!


Congrats dude


----------



## gadgetroid (May 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> And hopefully build cm10 from source for galaxy y
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you can hopefully be a wishful thinker...


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 23, 2013)

Congrats Deadly


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 23, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> Congrats Deadly

Click to collapse



Dude~...

FREE HIM!!!
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## percy_g2 (May 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Graduation day pic http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41741291

Click to collapse



Still long way to go ..... 
Btw nice :thumbup:

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (May 23, 2013)

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 23, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Dude~...
> 
> FREE HIM!!!
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh?


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 23, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> Huh?

Click to collapse



Wat?


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Deadly (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Computer Engineering?
> 
> cool!,
> now you're gonna make tons of cool apps with a lot of sleepless nights

Click to collapse



lol, they teach nothing which is useful in real world.. at least not IMO.. 




mike_disturbed said:


> Congratulations dude! @Deadly
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse




deathnotice01 said:


> Now Deadly can go party and not be sober!
> 
> Congrats dude

Click to collapse




LostInMyHead said:


> Congrats Deadly

Click to collapse




percy_g2 said:


> Still long way to go .....
> Btw nice :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Thanks guys.. actually party got postponed due to busy days lol.. after exams we will have.. :beer:


----------



## gadgetroid (May 23, 2013)

What in the actual fuak!?


----------



## Prawesome (May 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> lol, they teach nothing which is useful in real world.. at least not IMO..
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.. actually party got postponed due to busy days lol.. after exams we will have.. :beer:

Click to collapse



Why not? What do they teach? 

Also, Congrats Tman


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't this a bass
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah bro. I used to play in an orchestra for 4 years. Also, I'm pretty sure it's a bass.






---------- Post added at 06:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------




Deadly said:


> lol, they teach nothing which is useful in real world.. at least not IMO..
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.. actually party got postponed due to busy days lol.. after exams we will have.. :beer:

Click to collapse



Computer engineering is electrical engineering with some computer science classes thrown in. At least that's how it is here.

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------




Deadly said:


> lol, they teach nothing which is useful in real world.. at least not IMO..
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.. actually party got postponed due to busy days lol.. after exams we will have.. :beer:

Click to collapse



Computer engineering is electrical engineering with some computer science classes thrown in. At least that's how it is here.

---------- Post added at 06:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------




Deadly said:


> Graduation day pic http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41741291

Click to collapse



Cool!  :thumbup:

I am proud.


----------



## cascabel (May 23, 2013)

@veeman you really played in an orchestra? cool! :thumbup:what instrument did you play.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> @veeman you really played in an orchestra? cool! :thumbup:what instrument did you play.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I played violin from 6th - 9th grade.


----------



## Prawesome (May 23, 2013)

If Comp Sc teaches nothing about computer, then I think I am gonna go for Soft. Engineering instead :sly: I have no idea what stuff they teach...XD


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

*Deadly*

@Deadly looking uhhhh.. Deadly.
Rocks Trees, are you some nature lover who lives on a tree?


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> If Comp Sc teaches nothing about computer, then I think I am gonna go for Soft. Engineering instead :sly: I have no idea what stuff they teach...XD

Click to collapse



They should be fairly similar I think. They're both programming majors.


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> If Comp Sc teaches nothing about computer, then I think I am gonna go for Soft. Engineering instead :sly: I have no idea what stuff they teach...XD

Click to collapse



Double major CS and EE.


----------



## Prawesome (May 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> They should be fairly similar I think. They're both programming majors.

Click to collapse



Now I am confused. :|


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 23, 2013)

Anyone got experience with the international SGS? If so please help me here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41744859#post41744859

And I finally cleaned up my massive sig.
Also, in the summer holidays I'm going back to England to holiday! A break from Saudi Arabia!


----------



## veeman (May 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Now I am confused. :|

Click to collapse



Why?

Computer Engineering = Electrical engineering + comp sci classes
Comp Sci = Programming theory ( computers, networks, databases, complex algorithms, operating systems, etc.)
Software Engineering = Building software in teams (working on large projects with others)


----------



## Prawesome (May 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why?
> 
> Computer Engineering = Electrical engineering + comp sci classes
> Comp Sci = Programming theory ( computers, networks, databases, complex algorithms, operating systems, etc.)
> Software Engineering = Building software in teams (working on large projects with others)

Click to collapse



Hmm...software looks better for me 

I am still having trouble choosing between these though


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> What in the actual fuak!?

Click to collapse









Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## shree_tejas (May 23, 2013)

Have to collect 2 lakhs by day after for admission into college... my mum ain't well n dad ain't home... n I have a pending arrangement with @DowntownJeffBrown which I don wanna blow... man I'm miserable...


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> If Comp Sc teaches nothing about computer, then I think I am gonna go for Soft. Engineering instead :sly: I have no idea what stuff they teach...XD

Click to collapse



Most of our software engineers here in our company are graduates of computer engineering and computer science

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

My New Glasses

Check this out


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Have to collect 2 lakhs by day after for admission into college... my mum ain't well n dad ain't home... n I have a pending arrangement with @DowntownJeffBrown which I don wanna blow... man I'm miserable...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Don't worry about it but come July if u aren't able to get it by then there is another person who wants it. I'm in no hurry to sell it either way but like I said come the end of July there may be someone else who wants it OK 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## cascabel (May 23, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My New Glasses
> 
> Check this out

Click to collapse



looks good man. also, never had the guts to post in that thread. wazzap guys?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> looks good man. also, never had the guts to post in that thread. wazzap guys?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Thank you!!! That thread is fun! And no one knows me there LOL!


----------



## cascabel (May 23, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thank you!!! That thread is fun! And no one knows me there LOL!

Click to collapse



lol. i lurk there. i just don't post. at least not with a pic of myself.

how long have you been wearing glasses?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. i lurk there. i just don't post. at least not with a pic of myself.
> 
> how long have you been wearing glasses?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



12 years! I am 19 now!

Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## _Variable (May 23, 2013)

hi all


----------



## Android Pizza (May 23, 2013)

Morning everyone!...or night, or afternoon.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thank you!!! That thread is fun! And no one knows me there LOL!

Click to collapse



I do 

But my pic is there too. 2 pics actually 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## shree_tejas (May 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't worry about it but come July if u aren't able to get it by then there is another person who wants it. I'm in no hurry to sell it either way but like I said come the end of July there may be someone else who wants it OK
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



*has a big smile* actually just a week... then its all mine 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I do
> 
> But my pic is there too. 2 pics actually
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse





TeeJay!! said:


> *has a big smile* actually just a week... then its all mine
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



LINK!!!!!!!


----------



## _Variable (May 23, 2013)

New pic in sig


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> *has a big smile* actually just a week... then its all mine
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> LINK!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41618633

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## shree_tejas (May 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That pic is scary 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> 12 years! I am 19 now!
> 
> Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.

Click to collapse



I commented on the thread, 

I have problems seeing far objects (i got my 1st glasses last year). 

I hate wearing them in public, so whenever i go inside malls all thins farther than 8m apprears blurry to me

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 23, 2013)

saw this just now: http://listverse.com/2007/11/28/top-10-funniest-irc-quotes/

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## _Variable (May 23, 2013)

SFM? "Safe For Mom"?


----------



## cascabel (May 23, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> hi all

Click to collapse



ohai thurr. we missed you. how are you?






























err.. who are you?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## _Variable (May 23, 2013)

U dont remember me?  I was Optimuslove, the name change occured some few months ago


----------



## cascabel (May 23, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> U dont remember me?  I was Optimuslove, the name change occured some few months ago

Click to collapse



lol. hi ella. didn't know about the name change. sorry. 
how are you?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## _Variable (May 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. hi ella. didn't know about the name change. sorry.
> how are you?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Doing good, excited for Grade 7 this June  Got my books yesterday.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> U dont remember me?  I was Optimuslove, the name change occured some few months ago

Click to collapse



Dayum, 
7th grade, 

Good thing i wasn't part of the government's educational transition, i was only in the 6th gradr then highschool, 




Also ello cassie and others

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why not? What do they teach?
> 
> Also, Congrats Tman

Click to collapse



Thanks. 




veeman said:


> Computer engineering is electrical engineering with some computer science classes thrown in. At least that's how it is here.
> 
> Cool!  :thumbup:
> 
> I am proud.

Click to collapse



lol thanks. 




funnypharmacist said:


> @Deadly looking uhhhh.. Deadly.
> Rocks Trees, are you some nature lover who lives on a tree?

Click to collapse



I'm from small town. So, I do love nature.. but won't like to live there though.. 




veeman said:


> Why?
> 
> Computer Engineering = Electrical engineering + comp sci classes
> Comp Sci = Programming theory ( computers, networks, databases, complex algorithms, operating systems, etc.)
> Software Engineering = Building software in teams (working on large projects with others)

Click to collapse


@Prawesome.. basically whatever veeman said is what the difference is.. its almost same.. you need to look up syllabus in your university website if you want to look at it before choosing..


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 23, 2013)

Guys, I am pissing myself so bad. I bricked my mum's phone, and it wasn't even meant to happen. The only way I can recover it now from my knowledge is a USB Jig. Which I don't have. And probably can't get round here. @Prawesome do you have one by any chance?

I have that picture that looks like this:
Phone../!\..Computer

I'm so fcked.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

India = probably has the most superior educational system established. 



I'm never proud of my education, 
All the crap in business school was pure monkey junk in which less than 10% was ever applied in my life and career, 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 23, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I am pissing myself so bad.

Click to collapse



Might wanna rephrase that


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 23, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Might wanna rephrase that

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 23, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I am pissing myself so bad. I bricked my mum's phone, and it wasn't even meant to happen. The only way I can recover it now from my knowledge is a USB Jig. Which I don't have. And probably can't get round here. @Prawesome do you have one by any chance?
> 
> I have that picture that looks like this:
> Phone../!\..Computer
> ...

Click to collapse



That sucks wolfie, 
Hope you had a backup before that, 

You can make a jig yourself if you can't find one

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 23, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks for the help.

Click to collapse



Don't mention it :thumbup:


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> That sucks wolfie,
> Hope you had a backup before that,
> 
> You can make a jig yourself if you can't find one
> ...

Click to collapse



Well luckily I backed up all pictures and videos and the EFS partition. However my mum will sadly lose all her scores on her games lol. 
But, I don't have a soldering iron, even though I've used one, my dad thinks I'm too stupid to use it.


----------



## cascabel (May 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Dayum,
> 7th grade,
> 
> Good thing i wasn't part of the government's educational transition, i was only in the 6th gradr then highschool,
> ...

Click to collapse



i had to take seventh grade. it sucks. when i transferred my peers should have been a grade lower than me. private school sucks. though i have to admit i was ahead when i switched to a different school.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I am pissing myself so bad. I bricked my mum's phone, and it wasn't even meant to happen. The only way I can recover it now from my knowledge is a USB Jig. Which I don't have. And probably can't get round here. @Prawesome do you have one by any chance?
> 
> I have that picture that looks like this:
> Phone../!\..Computer
> ...

Click to collapse



that sucks. would love to help but i'm not familiar with your mom's phone (what is it?). i'd probably do more harm than good.







KidCarter93 said:


> Don't mention it :thumbup:

Click to collapse



hey kc. nice to see you bro. how are you?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I am pissing myself so bad. I bricked my mum's phone, and it wasn't even meant to happen. The only way I can recover it now from my knowledge is a USB Jig. Which I don't have. And probably can't get round here. @Prawesome do you have one by any chance?
> 
> I have that picture that looks like this:
> Phone../!\..Computer
> ...

Click to collapse



that sucks. would love to help but i'm not familiar with your mom's phone (what is it?). i'd probably do more harm than good.







KidCarter93 said:


> Don't mention it :thumbup:

Click to collapse



hey kc. nice to see you bro. how are you?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I am pissing myself so bad. I bricked my mum's phone, and it wasn't even meant to happen. The only way I can recover it now from my knowledge is a USB Jig. Which I don't have. And probably can't get round here. @Prawesome do you have one by any chance?
> 
> I have that picture that looks like this:
> Phone../!\..Computer
> ...

Click to collapse



that sucks. would love to help but i'm not familiar with your mom's phone (what is it?). i'd probably do more harm than good.







KidCarter93 said:


> Don't mention it :thumbup:

Click to collapse



hey kc. nice to see you bro. how are you?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------

f**k tapatalk... :banghead::banghead:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------

f**k tapatalk... :banghead::banghead:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------

f**k tapatalk... :banghead::banghead:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------

f**k tapatalk... :banghead::banghead:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 23, 2013)

@cascabel,seems your tapatalk app has gone crazy
:silly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 23, 2013)

Yayz. Found a solution. Well, I'll buy some resistors somehow, and build a very rough USB jig to get into download mode.
I told my mum that she can use my phone for her alarms in the meantime.


----------



## cascabel (May 23, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> @cascabel,seems your tapatalk app has gone crazy
> :silly:

Click to collapse



ikr. i hate it when this happens...







Wolf Pup said:


> Yayz. Found a solution. Well, I'll buy some resistors somehow, and build a very rough USB jig to get into download mode.
> I told my mum that she can use my phone for her alarms in the meantime.

Click to collapse



goodluck pup. you sure you know what you're doing?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 23, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Yayz. Found a solution. Well, I'll buy some resistors somehow, and build a very rough USB jig to get into download mode.
> I told my mum that she can use my phone for her alarms in the meantime.

Click to collapse



Take photos while doing that. Help others by making a tut!



P.S. I am now feeling 'accepted' here! First few weeks were not so good but you people are very nice.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ikr. i hate it when this happens...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it's xda, not Tapatalk


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 23, 2013)

Hey guys..
Sup kc?
Hey ella..
I never got a chance to say hey..

I just wanna to check out the fat house..
I'm just got home from 5 hours drive..
 it's 02:35..
And i am out of energy...
I'm off to bed..
Bye guys..
And sir..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Deadly (May 23, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Hey guys..
> Sup kc?
> Hey ella..
> I never got a chance to say hey..
> ...

Click to collapse


@KidCarter93.. you didn't get in guys category.. 

What does mike knows that we don't


----------



## Prawesome (May 23, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Doing good, excited for Grade 7 this June  Got my books yesterday.

Click to collapse



Dont grow up. Its a trap







Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, I am pissing myself so bad. I bricked my mum's phone, and it wasn't even meant to happen. The only way I can recover it now from my knowledge is a USB Jig. Which I don't have. And probably can't get round here. @Prawesome do you have one by any chance?
> 
> I have that picture that looks like this:
> Phone../!\..Computer
> ...

Click to collapse







Wolf Pup said:


> Yayz. Found a solution. Well, I'll buy some resistors somehow, and build a very rough USB jig to get into download mode.
> I told my mum that she can use my phone for her alarms in the meantime.

Click to collapse



You sure you know what you are doing?  If you need any spare parts, there are 2 shops in Batha, in 5 building where you can get any sort of spare parts. 
I think these shops are located in the 1st building, but I am not sure... I think you might get a jig there. If you don't, I am pretty sure you will get it somewhere.. There is a ****load of places where they do mobile repair and stuff 








mike_disturbed said:


> Hey guys..
> Sup kc?
> Hey ella..
> I never got a chance to say hey..
> ...

Click to collapse





> I just wanna to check out the fat house..

Click to collapse






> check out the fat house..

Click to collapse






> fat house..

Click to collapse



Right.........


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Dont grow up. Its a trap
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey kc. nice to see you bro. how are you?

Click to collapse



Hey cas. I'm good thanks, how about yourself? 


mike_disturbed said:


> Hey guys..
> Sup kc?
> Hey ella..
> I never got a chance to say hey..

Click to collapse



Hey Mike 


Deadly said:


> @KidCarter93.. you didn't get in guys category..
> 
> What does mike knows that we don't

Click to collapse



That's just because I'm better than everyone who was referenced into "guys" :thumbup:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

Morning stinky heads

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Hey cas. I'm good thanks, how about yourself?
> 
> Hey Mike
> 
> That's just because I'm better than everyone who was referenced into "guys" :thumbup:

Click to collapse





What is up?




deathnotice01 said:


> Morning stinky heads
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I will not respond to that.


----------



## KidCarter93 (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What is up?

Click to collapse



It wouldn't be appropriate to answer that question :what:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What is up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Roofie aka ceiling is up

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It wouldn't be appropriate to answer that question :what:

Click to collapse



Answer it anyways. :sly:







deathnotice01 said:


> Roofie aka ceiling is up
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



True. Very true.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 24, 2013)

@roofrider hasn't been posting in here as much. I hope we didn't offend him with running joke about what is up.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> @roodrider hasn't been posting in here as much. I hope we didn't offend him with running joke about what is up.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Nah. It was me. I PM'd him something that I guess was really offensive to him.


----------



## jugg1es (May 24, 2013)

Evening 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------

Actually it's half 2 in the morning but hey. 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nah. It was me. I PM'd him something that I guess was really offensive to him.

Click to collapse



False. I do not believes you.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (May 24, 2013)

Actually it's half 2 in the morning but hey. 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> False. I do not believes you.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hold on. I'll get proof.


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

Spent the day at an amusement park. #Senioritis


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Spent the day at an amusement park. #Senioritis

Click to collapse



Dinosaurs fit on roller coasters 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dinosaurs fit on roller coasters
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Yeah I needed a special harness. Also I only ate 3 people today. I'm on a diet.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah I needed a special harness. Also I only ate 3 people today. I'm on a diet.

Click to collapse



OK that makes sense then. I'm proud of u only three people I would have expected at least 6. 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

Hello muffin folk.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

Proof:


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Proof:

Click to collapse



I felt sarcasm there,was it there or its just me?


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I felt sarcasm there,was it there or its just me?

Click to collapse



It's always everyone else...


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> It's always everyone else...

Click to collapse



wut?

BTW whats the point in reserving your own signature?


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> wut?
> 
> BTW whats the point in reserving your own signature?

Click to collapse



Just wanted to make sure no else got it first...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> Just wanted to make sure no else got it first...

Click to collapse



Bahaaa

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

Morning juggs, Cassie, potato, Itchy, the lively guy, JR, the seemingly disturbed guy, the supposedly funny guy  and KC!


----------



## XDA-Jesus (May 24, 2013)

My children, it has been three days.  I have been resurrected to spread my word to you fellow muffins.


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

XDA-Jesus said:


> My children, it has been three days.  I have been resurrected to spread my word to you fellow muffins.

Click to collapse



Yes! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

XDA-Jesus said:


> My children, it has been three days.  I have been resurrected to spread my word to you fellow muffins.

Click to collapse



 Jesus is back like prophesied

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 24, 2013)

XDA-Jesus said:


> My children, it has been three days.  I have been resurrected to spread my word to you fellow muffins.

Click to collapse



Rofl!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## XDA-Jesus (May 24, 2013)

I have been observing from up above.  You have all behaved yourselves with the utmost respect that Jesus expects.  I was taken names, and you will all be rewarded in due time.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

XDA-Jesus said:


> I have been observing from up above.  You have all behaved yourselves with the utmost respect that Jesus expects.  I was taken names, and you will all be rewarded in due time.

Click to collapse



I knew it we were good. I'm glad we got rid of He who shall not be named cause I'm sure Jesus doesn't like him.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Morning juggs, Cassie, potato, Itchy, the lively guy, JR, the seemingly disturbed guy, the supposedly funny guy  and KC!

Click to collapse



Which one am I?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Which one am I?

Click to collapse



The supposedly funny guy 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

XDA-Jesus said:


> My children, it has been three days.  I have been resurrected to spread my word to you fellow muffins.

Click to collapse



Dafuq?


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Which one am I?

Click to collapse



Disturbed. Dude... you think you're a DINOSAUR!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The supposedly funny guy
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



But... I'm hilarious. 

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Disturbed. Dude... you think you're a DINOSAUR!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Meh. Everyone has an alternate identity. Clark Kent is superman. I turn into a dinosaur. :silly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> But... I'm hilarious.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then post a picture of yourself holding a sign that reads "chi delta alpha" between your inadequately short arms.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mikef (May 24, 2013)




----------



## mark manning (May 24, 2013)

mikef said:


>

Click to collapse



^^^^^ This 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 24, 2013)

Oooooooh, a senior moderator 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Then post a picture of yourself holding a sign that reads "chi delta alpha" between your inadequately short arms.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I will...


----------



## jugg1es (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> But... I'm hilarious.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Oooooooh, a senior moderator
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



And he's both
A: veeman's dinosaur father
B: holding quasi in a cage.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)




----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



That's a pedosaur 



veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Seems legit enough


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



I believe him :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> And he's both
> A: veeman's dinosaur father
> B: holding quasi in a cage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a conspiracy 

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I believe him :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse





RohinZaraki said:


> Seems legit enough

Click to collapse



Yuss! Success 

Also chezy pofs. (because I hadn't mentioned them today)


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

veeman. Tell me the truth. Are you, or are you not a dinosaur?


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> veeman. Tell me the truth. Are you, or are you not a dinosaur?

Click to collapse



He posted picture proof, dinosaur, duh.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

They already persecuted Jesus. Account disabled  


D*mn u Manning 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> veeman. Tell me the truth. Are you, or are you not a dinosaur?

Click to collapse



I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> veeman. Tell me the truth. Are you, or are you not a dinosaur?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41772487

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

No! I missed the resurrection!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Proof:

Click to collapse





This was his actual PM.
View attachment 1986604

Haven't had the time to catch up on this thread, i'm still 4 days behind. :crying::crying:

I'm up btw.


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41772487
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Yea! :good: :thumbup:


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

Just saw the XDA homepage...GS4 bootloader was unlocked by Dan Rosenberg. The "Google edition" GS4 is now obsolete!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> This was his actual PM.
> View attachment 1986604
> 
> Haven't had the time to catch up on this thread, i'm still 4 days behind. :crying::crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG, that's so offensive! Why would Itchy say something like that?

i r disapointd dinosaur.


----------



## mark manning (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> They already persecuted Jesus. Account disabled
> 
> 
> D*mn u Manning
> ...

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

Meh. Goodnight. @XDA-Jesus thank you! Ye be blessed!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> OMG, that's so offensive! Why would Itchy say something like that?
> 
> i r disapointd dinosaur.

Click to collapse



Ikr? I reported it.


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> This was his actual PM.
> View attachment 1986604
> 
> Haven't had the time to catch up on this thread, i'm still 4 days behind. :crying::crying:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahahah. That image I posted wasn't even from you. It was from powerpoint45. I just did some HTML editing.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Morning juggs, Cassie, potato, Itchy, the lively guy, JR, the seemingly disturbed guy, the supposedly funny guy  and KC!

Click to collapse



Good morning the Vespa guy!



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The supposedly funny guy
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



No thats me!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 24, 2013)

What did I miss in 10 pages
And good morning

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hahahah. That image I posted wasn't even from you. It was from powerpoint45. I just did some HTML editing.

Click to collapse



powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

mark manning said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why u guys get rid of Jesus?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> No thats me!!

Click to collapse



I know it was I was just messing with Veeman

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> No thats me!!

Click to collapse



I know it was I was just messing with Veeman

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why u guys get rid of Jesus?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



He suffered under mark manning 
Was Infracted, banned and was disabled 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> No thats me!!

Click to collapse



I know it was I was just messing with Veeman

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

There's someone or something outside my deck, which is right below my opened window.

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?powerpoint45? Really? powerpoint45? Really?

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know it was I was just messing with Veeman
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



y u r mess wit poor dinosaur 

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> There's someone or something outside my deck, which is right below my opened window.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not a dinosaur... O_O


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> y u r mess wit poor dinosaur
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cause I'm a cat its what we do 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> y u r mess wit poor dinosaur

Click to collapse



Seriously though, i want to see you having sex vee, dino sex i mean. Found your mate yet? Or just hook up with a hooker dino.
Do your thing and send me the video.


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause I'm a cat its what we do
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Meanie cat. Don't make me eat you. :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Seriously though, i want to see you having sex vee, dino sex i mean. Found your mate yet? Or just hook up with a hooker dino.
> Do your thing and send me the video.

Click to collapse



Wat... I'm not a pornstar.


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wat... I'm not a pornstar.

Click to collapse



Dinosaur porn can be huge you know.


----------



## Deadly (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dinosaur porn can be huge you know.

Click to collapse



Watching or fantasizing that..? no wonder you have that *issue*


----------



## jugg1es (May 24, 2013)

Ffs some of your are on here more than me, don't you have beds to go to or homework to do? 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ffs some of your are on here more than me, don't you have beds to go to or homework to do?
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



I'm 15 and have summer vacations 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Deadly (May 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ffs some of your are on here more than me, don't you have beds to go to or homework to do?
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



Don't you think people can post here while they are on bed or doing homework?


----------



## jugg1es (May 24, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Don't you think people can post here while they are on bed or doing homework?

Click to collapse



That wasn't the point i was making, I've been awake nearly two days and there are certain people that seem to have very little sleep and nothing else to do 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Watching or fantasizing that..? no wonder you have that *issue*

Click to collapse



Lol, it can be a truly fascinating thing. Imagine a giant T-Rex having fun.


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That wasn't the point i was making, I've been awake nearly two days and there are certain people that seem to have very little sleep and nothing else to do
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



Am I one of them?


----------



## mark manning (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why u guys get rid of Jesus?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jesus is up in heaven so I'm not sure what your talking about 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Don't you think people can post here while they are on bed or doing homework?

Click to collapse



+1 to that.
People may also be posting here while they prepare for their Biochemistry Exam which will begin in 3hours. Oops thats me!


----------



## Sleepy! (May 24, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Jesus is up in heaven so I'm not sure what your talking about
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I thought he was in Mexico...


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Dont grow up. Its a trap
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


frat...i mean frat

Morning afternoon evening guys!
Pick one!!

I just woke up..
And it's 12:18
Now..
Where is my coffee..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## ronnie498 (May 24, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> frat...i mean frat
> 
> Morning afternoon evening guys!
> Pick one!!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 24, 2013)

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


>

Click to collapse



Thanks!
That's what I'm talking about!

Now why is everytime I'm at the frat house..
This place goes really slow...:sly:
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Thanks!
> That's what I'm talking about!
> 
> Now why is everytime I'm at the frat house..
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're a thread killer.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Proof:

Click to collapse



Photoshooop







XDA-Jesus said:


> My children, it has been three days.  I have been resurrected to spread my word to you fellow muffins.

Click to collapse




f u jesus, 
You never loved me! 

Now you make me read all those long boring fiction






veeman said:


> I'm a dinosaur.

Click to collapse




false, 

You are a ginormous reptile






Sleepy! said:


> I thought he was in Mexico...

Click to collapse



He was then the border police caught him


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Because you're a thread killer.

Click to collapse



I'm what now?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 24, 2013)

This should fix it.





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Because you're a thread killer.

Click to collapse



Good Evening ichigo..




deathnotice01 said:


> Photoshooop
> f u jesus,
> You never loved me!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good afternoon deathnotice..






jRi0T68 said:


> This should fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol..
Good evening jeremy..


Edit: ok..I'm a thread killer..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## shree_tejas (May 24, 2013)

Damn this place! Every morning I have to read almost 10 pages and now no one will post   


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Deadly (May 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Damn this place! Every morning I have to read almost 10 pages and now no one will post
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



I will pretend I didn't read first line.. don't say it again..


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

haha  @mike_disturbed are you the guy who popped into the confessions thread on a fine day saying you had just read all the pages of the thread?


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> haha  @mike_disturbed are you the guy who popped into the confessions thread on a fine day saying you had just read all the pages of the thread?

Click to collapse



yeah i remember someone who read through the whole thread before posting. can't remember who though. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> haha  @mike_disturbed are you the guy who popped into the confessions thread on a fine day saying you had just read all the pages of the thread?

Click to collapse



You betcha! I still have the proof in fact.


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> yeah i remember someone who read through the whole thread before posting. can't remember who though.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Also who was the OP? He posted "I created an awesome thread" one day lol.

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> You betcha! I still have the proof in fact.

Click to collapse



Gooood, my memory ain't bad after all!! :thumbup:
@Deadly is the sunday thing still on?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I will pretend I didn't read first line.. don't say it again..

Click to collapse



Senior Mod in action.
Jeff,itchy, inspector gadget juggs watch our SM in action Live


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

wait was it jesus and some other dude who got the confessions thread closed?

i forgot


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> wait was it jesus and some other dude who got the confessions thread closed?
> 
> i forgot

Click to collapse



Nop! Not jesus!


----------



## jugg1es (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> wait was it jesus and some other dude who got the confessions thread closed?
> 
> i forgot

Click to collapse



You know we don't mention "that thread" by name (no it wasn't) 

_    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> haha  @mike_disturbed are you the guy who popped into the confessions thread on a fine day saying you had just read all the pages of the thread?

Click to collapse



Yes!! 
You remembered!!

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> wait was it jesus and some other dude who got the confessions thread closed?
> 
> i forgot

Click to collapse



No, I believe only mods have the power to close threads 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You betcha! I still have the proof in fact.

Click to collapse



How do you still have the proof?

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> You know we don't mention "that thread" by name (no it wasn't)
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



What happened to "that" thread anyway?
I went off grid a few month..
And that thread is gone..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You know we don't mention "that thread" by name (no it wasn't)
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



sorry jiggs,
i forgot,

i iz sowe



RohinZaraki said:


> No, I believe only mods have the power to close threads
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



so...

members < jesus < mods < ??????? < profit?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 24, 2013)

There's a confession thread?

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

Anyone up for a game?
Keep mentioning/tagging mods and the first to get banned or infracted is the winner.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Anyone up for a game?
> Keep mentioning/tagging mods and the first to get banned or infracted is the winner.

Click to collapse



Sure..
Why don't you start first..
And we'll see how it's goes...
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Sure..
> Why don't you start first..
> And we'll see how it's goes...
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, then 

hmm.... @diestarbucks.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

@Apex Funny Farm really? Funny Farm really seriously really?

I was expecting a cool name! Anyways this is also good!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, then
> 
> hmm.... @diestarbucks.

Click to collapse



you have the soul of a warrior (asian voice narrating with cheezy native action music)

You now die honorably

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> @Apex Funny Farm really? Funny Farm really seriously really?
> 
> I was expecting a cool name! Anyways this is also good!

Click to collapse



yes, yes, no, yes, maybe, yes, no, cheezy poop


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> @Apex Funny Farm really? Funny Farm really seriously really?
> 
> I was expecting a cool name! Anyways this is also good!

Click to collapse



Funny Farm is an awesome movie.  @chevychase


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, then
> 
> hmm.... @diestarbucks.

Click to collapse


@M_T_M @Archer


roofrider said:


> Anyone up for a game?
> Keep mentioning/tagging mods and the first to get banned or infracted is the winner.

Click to collapse



^^
Let him be the winner..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> How do you still have the proof?
> 
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm God. I'm the reincarnation (psst second account ) of XDA-Jesus. That's how I have proof.


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> @M_T_M @Archer
> 
> ^^
> Let him be the winner..
> ...

Click to collapse



Lets invite @justmpm to the game too.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lets invite @justmpm to the game too.

Click to collapse



Urmm..
I think this will make this thread gets into trouble..
So I'll stop playing..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

Wusses, wusses all around.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you have the soul of a warrior (asian voice narrating with cheezy native action music)
> 
> You now die honorably
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheezy poop? Really? Cheezy poop?? Dnotice01 whats wrong with you sir?


TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Funny Farm is an awesome movie.  @chevychase

Click to collapse



imdb-ing it !


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I'm God. I'm the reincarnation (psst second account ) of XDA-Jesus. That's how I have proof.

Click to collapse



Proof it!

Edit: yay!! #35000 post!
Edit2: or not
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Proof it!
> 
> Edit: yay!! #35000 post!
> Edit2: or not
> ...

Click to collapse



If look up into the sky and see someone typing on a smartphone, then that'll be me.


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> If look up into the sky and see someone typing on a smartphone, then that'll be me.

Click to collapse



Show me your internet speed test now!!

JK!
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

Appy Fizz! Apple juice with soda! Cheers!
Going for the Biochemisrty paper now!


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

Sup *****es?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sup beaches?

Click to collapse



oh my dear lord, goodness gracious


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Appy Fizz! Apple juice with soda! Cheers!
> Going for the Biochemisrty paper now!

Click to collapse



You should really stop living in the past, you know?  It gets a bit...redundant...after a while. 






---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Sup *****es?

Click to collapse



Hey Roofie... If the Sunday thing is still on, can I come too?  @Deadly I'll be free after the 25th. 

I already thought you guys met on the 19th? 

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Sup *****es?

Click to collapse



Hey Roofie... If the Sunday thing is still on, can I come too? @Deadly I'll be free after the 25th. 

I already thought you guys met on the 19th?


----------



## Deadly (May 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey Roofie... If the Sunday thing is still on, can I come too? @Deadly I'll be free after the 25th.
> 
> I already thought you guys met on the 19th?

Click to collapse



It was on 19th:sly:

*****es abandoned ship
I have exam from 28th.. so only after June 26th I'll meet.. no sooner:banghead: @roofrider


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sup *****es?

Click to collapse



Hey Roofie... If the Sunday thing is still on, can I come too? @Deadly I'll be free after the 25th. 

I already thought you guys met on the 19th?


----------



## Deadly (May 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey Roofie... If the Sunday thing is still on, can I come too? @Deadly I'll be free after the 25th.
> 
> I already thought you guys met on the 19th?

Click to collapse



You already posted and I replied..  stop hitting submit button and discard the post and see..:sly:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sup *****es?

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (May 24, 2013)

Sup frattitos? Got home from visiting a friend in a hospital this afternoon, and earlier this morning, I went to my new school for the Brigada Eskwela(parents, students, and teachers get to help clean the classrooms we will use this coming June)


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oh my dear lord, goodness gracious

Click to collapse









Deadly said:


> You already posted and I replied..  stop hitting submit button and discard the post and see..:sly:

Click to collapse



Oh i thought it was the 26th lol, anyway later then. All the best for your exams!
Later gadgetdroid.



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


>

Click to collapse



You seem to be getting more handsome by the minute! :thumbup: Must've got a few compliments from some, wife at least?













And a cliche btw. 

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Sup frattitos? Got home from visiting a friend in a hospital this afternoon, and earlier this morning, I went to my new school for the Brigada Eskwela(parents, students, and teachers get to help clean the classrooms we will use this coming June)

Click to collapse



Like your new sig pic, much better!


----------



## shree_tejas (May 24, 2013)

Guys... how do you change the default directory in windows 7 ?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Guys... how do you change the default directory in windows 7 ??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



sudo apt-get install lmgtfy




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Guys... how do you change the default directory in windows 7 ??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



In 7?
Unfortunately you can't

Only in XP

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Deadly (May 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Guys... how do you change the default directory in windows 7 ??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Try this 
this should work






deathnotice01 said:


> In 7?
> Unfortunately you can't
> 
> Only in XP
> ...

Click to collapse



you can


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> There was confession thread?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY
@TheSkinnyDrummer Just FYI, colour cameras have been invented  nice pic, regardless


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Try this
> this should work
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can but you'd have difficulties unless you are dualbooting or using a vm machine

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You know we don't mention "that thread" by name (no it wasn't)
> 
> _    “A child of five could understand this. Send someone to fetch a child of five.”*―*Groucho Marx       _

Click to collapse



Why? It was a good thread.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Meanie cat. Don't make me eat you. :cyclops:
> Wat... I'm not a pornstar.

Click to collapse



Who says I'm a lil cat. I have lil cats as pets I'm a Jaguar bro. But u are still bigger but we are agile and powerful. Its OK though cause we be friends my lil armed Giant friend 






Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Who says I'm a lil cat. I have lil cats as pets I'm a Jaguar bro. But u are still bigger but we are agile and powerful. Its OK though cause we be friends my lil armed Giant friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can shoot lasers out of my eyes 

Also yay! I will offer you a bag of e-chezy pofs as a token of our friendship.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> I can shoot lasers out of my eyes
> 
> Also yay! I will offer you a bag of e-chezy pofs as a token of our friendship.

Click to collapse



Now work on your arm span 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

Friday... Finally.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why? It was a good thread.

Click to collapse



Still brings tears to my eyes whenever I think of it. 

Ahh the memories







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Who says I'm a lil cat. I have lil cats as pets I'm a Jaguar bro. But u are still bigger but we are agile and powerful. Its OK though cause we be friends my lil armed Giant friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bad kitty, 
No cat nip for you! 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Prawesome (May 24, 2013)

Sometimes I start wondering if this is a frat house or a zoo or a mental hospital or an alien planet


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Now work on your arm span
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Try faping with those lol

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Try faping with those lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Why would I need to fap? I get all teh female dinosaurs.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Try faping with those lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Lol!! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sometimes I start wondering if this is a frat house or a zoo or a mental hospital or an alien planet

Click to collapse



It's a assorted place where wierdos stab each other on the face

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## _Variable (May 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sometimes I start wondering if this is a frat house or a zoo or a mental hospital or an alien planet

Click to collapse



Lol, and there are some references I dont get or discussions I cant understand, thats why I just lurk


----------



## shree_tejas (May 24, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> sudo apt-get install lmgtfy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










deathnotice01 said:


> In 7?
> Unfortunately you can't
> 
> Only in XP
> ...

Click to collapse






i just changed from it... my office PC...totally outdated 




Deadly said:


> Try this
> this should work
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will try  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> sudo apt-get install lmgtfy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmgtfy is a source install.  Developer never got around to releasing a debian install package.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> I can shoot lasers out of my eyes
> 
> Also yay! I will offer you a bag of e-chezy pofs as a token of our friendship.

Click to collapse



I can sh*t diamonds I have a cooler talent 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Bad kitty,
> No cat nip for you!
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



But but 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sometimes I start wondering if this is a frat house or a zoo or a mental hospital or an alien planet

Click to collapse



All of the above, old chap. All of the above.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

Perhaps I should speak the truth:














I'm a basket case.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Guys... how do you change the default directory in windows 7 ??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Delete System32.dll to see your computer transform into a dodge Viper


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Delete System32.dll to see your computer transform into a dodge Viper

Click to collapse



 Malicious Advice Mallard


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Malicious Advice Mallard

Click to collapse



I would take that as a compliment!

EXAMS OVER!! Yey!!!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I would take that as a compliment!
> 
> EXAMS OVER!! Yey!!!!

Click to collapse



Now legalize trees


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Now legalize trees

Click to collapse



Ok for that I will need an assistant,when are you free?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Ok for that I will need an assistant,when are you free?

Click to collapse



I'm busy legalizing cars  take veeman and work on legalizing trees in the mean time


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm busy legalizing cars  take veeman and work on legalizing weed in the mean time

Click to collapse



I am scared of the dinosaur. Is Inspector Gadget free??


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am scared of the dinosaur. Is Inspector Gadget free??

Click to collapse



He's working with NASA on 3D printing pizzas....ask Ichigo.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> He's working with NASA on 3D printing pizzas....ask Ichigo.

Click to collapse



Ichigo is busy working on making an app for sending muffins all around the world for free!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Ichigo is busy working on making an app for sending muffins all around the world for free!

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (May 24, 2013)

what is this i dont even...?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> what is this i dont even...?

Click to collapse



 innovation taking place


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> innovation taking place

Click to collapse



High Five!!
We are the innovators. 
P.S. Package delivered,check earlier receipts


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> High Five!!
> We are the innovators.
> P.S. Package delivered,check earlier receipts

Click to collapse



Aye aye, Capt.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

Shut up and get back to work you lazy cheezy poops, 

Why do you think I pay you for? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Shut up and get back to work you lazy cheezy poops,
> 
> Why do you think I pay you for?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



U No Pay Me. Y U No Pay Me?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> U No Pay Me. Y U No Pay Me?

Click to collapse



Because you're unproductive and your humor is insufficient to meet demands

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Because you're unproductive and your humor is insufficient to meet demands
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I believe you sir are not paying me enough to show my talent of making people laugh


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I believe you sir are not paying me enough to show my talent of making people laugh

Click to collapse



show your talents first. then we'll pay. we have many internets and acorns. yes, acorns.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> show your talents first. then we'll pay. we have many internets and acorns. yes, acorns.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Agreed, 

More show and acorns less talk

Business is business. We can't do thia all day, we are very busy men trying to count our financial acorn and internetz standing. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Agreed,
> 
> More show and acorns less talk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey alan. how are you? it's friday night. any plans? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Agreed,
> 
> More show and acorns less talk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already invested all my Internetz for his case.  I have none left now. 

So get to work, and show us your talentz!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey alan. how are you? it's friday night. any plans?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



No except for sleeping like a baby and taking all the weekly stress away. 

How bout you cassie? Found some good nations to conquer? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> He's working with NASA on 3D printing pizzas....ask Ichigo.

Click to collapse



^^^ What he said.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ^^^ What he said.

Click to collapse



What are you doing lazing around. 

Get back to work

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> What are you doing lazing around.
> 
> Get back to work
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I fixed the leaky roof, pay me hundred internets now.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I fixed the leaky roof, pay me hundred internets now.

Click to collapse



You were leaking ?! Shame on you


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I fixed the leaky roof, pay me hundred internets now.

Click to collapse



That was voluntary.


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

Pay me now or all of you trolls will get wet.


Be prepared, there's wetness coming.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I fixed the leaky roof, pay me hundred internets now.

Click to collapse



Seems you finally resolved your "condition". 

Here's a bouncing cheque of 100 internetz, off ya go and buy a pack of diapers

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Pay me now or all of you trolls will get wet.
> 
> 
> Be prepared, there's wetness coming.

Click to collapse



Down *there*?


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Seems you finally resolved your "condition".
> 
> Here's a bouncing cheque of 100 internetz, off ya go and buy a pack of diapers

Click to collapse



I'll be sure to mail you a couple. Cheers!



Ichigo said:


> Down *there*?

Click to collapse



Wut? Where? Wot are you talking about? :sly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'll be sure to mail you a couple. Cheers!
> 
> 
> Wut? Where? Wot are you talking about? :sly:

Click to collapse



Thanks, 

I always needed those, 
As times when i feel too lazy to go to the bathroom i just deposit my junk around

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I always needed those,
> As times when i feel too lazy to go to the bathroom i just deposit my junk around

Click to collapse



Really handy when you're gaming.


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No except for sleeping like a baby and taking all the weekly stress away.
> 
> How bout you cassie? Found some good nations to conquer?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



if nations=females then no. :banghead:
just got home after drinking with friends. was bored though. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

Morning...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Morning...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



it's 11:41pm here. your greeting is invalid. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> it's 11:41pm here. your greeting is invalid.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I know, invalid. BAN HIM!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> if nations=females then no. :banghead:
> just got home after drinking with friends. was bored though.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I'm ashamed of you cassie, 
You are still sober. 







cascabel said:


> it's 11:41pm here. your greeting is invalid.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Dude seriously? 
It's still 11:33 in our country


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Dude seriously?
> It's still 11:33 in our country
> 
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



He must be from the future then!


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> it's 11:41pm here. your greeting is invalid.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> I know, invalid. BAN HIM!!!

Click to collapse



America has the correct time. It's 11:34AM.


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm ashamed of you cassie,
> You are still sober.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my clock is always advanced, being the lazy a$$ that i am. i trick myself into thinking i'm always late so my body would respond.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> America has the correct time. It's 11:34AM.

Click to collapse



Good ol murican assumptions ^o^ 

You forgot murica has 4 time zones

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> America has the correct time. It's 11:34AM.

Click to collapse



Pfft..n0ob.


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> America has the correct time. It's 11:34AM.

Click to collapse



well, i'll just have myself a 10-,hour siesta then.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> my clock is always advanced, being the lazy a$$ that i am. i trick myself into thinking i'm always late so my body would respond.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I should do this more often.

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

Check this lil bit*h out guise http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41790436

LOVE IT!!!

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Check this lil bit*h out guise http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41790436
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



wtf did i just read. :what:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Check this lil bit*h out guise http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41790436
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I lost complete sense of reality for a moment then i realized ****s were not given

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I lost complete sense of reality for a moment then i realized ****s were not given
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



it's a cat-eat-ddog-eat-cat-eat-banana world.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## eep2378 (May 24, 2013)

New tapatalk beta is NOICE! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> New tapatalk beta is NOICE!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



eep! where have you been bro? how's The family?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 24, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> New tapatalk beta is NOICE!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Hey man, sup? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## eep2378 (May 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> eep! where have you been bro? how's The family?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hey cas, bro's! Been really busy  Getting ready for grad school, buying a new vehicle, family, planning a vacation soon,etc how you guys doing? Sorry I haven't been here much. Life gets real busy! 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## cascabel (May 24, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Hey cas, bro's! Been really busy  Getting ready for grad school, buying a new vehicle, family, planning a vacation soon,etc how you guys doing? Sorry I haven't been here much. Life gets real busy!
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



i get you man. glad to hear things are going great. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

Hey eep! How are you?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 24, 2013)

My dog is perfectly alright :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> My dog is perfectly alright :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> My dog is perfectly alright :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome!  :thumbup:

So, where's our chezy poops?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Awesome!  :thumbup:
> 
> So, where's our chezy poops?

Click to collapse



*poofs

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *poops
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did type poops :sly:


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 24, 2013)

Just came home after watching "Fast 6"

Roaming at midnight is fun!


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Just came home after watching "Fast 6"
> 
> Roaming at midnight is fun!

Click to collapse



In Nagpur? Lol yeah. Even in the mornings round about 6, the roads are empty. We used to speed by at 80 or 90 on main roads while coming from Jabalpur on the way to Bangalore or Hyderabad. 

How was the movie?


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 24, 2013)

Thanks Prawesome

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## Ichigo (May 24, 2013)

My mom won a free rental car for 5 days a long time ago. We rented a Mercedes Bienz. It's amazing.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My mom won a free rental car for 5 days a long time ago. We rented a Mercedes Bienz. It's amazing.

Click to collapse



That's nice.

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can sh*t diamonds I have a cooler talent
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

Check out my new shirt guise 


Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lets invite @justmpm to the game too.

Click to collapse



What, what, whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!?? 

What you trolls want? I iz a busy perosn and must stay that way or I may ban a fool today!!1  :silly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> What, what, whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!??
> 
> What you trolls want? I iz a busy perosn and must stay that way or I may ban a fool today!!1  :silly:

Click to collapse



I say ban @Deadly for not following through with his moderator duties 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Check out my new shirt guise View attachment 1988477
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Oooh... SHINY!


----------



## M_T_M (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I say ban @Deadly for not following through with his moderator duties
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Interesting...tell me moar! :silly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oooh... SHINY!

Click to collapse



Yup they even have them in size T-Rex all the way down to potato :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Check out my new shirt guise View attachment 1988477
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Me wants ^_^

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup they even have them in size T-Rex all the way down to potato :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I have a Think Android t shirt. You should remind me to post a picture of it sometime.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My mom won a free rental car for 5 days a long time ago. We rented a Mercedes Bienz. It's amazing.

Click to collapse



My cousin works with Mercedes Benz


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have a Think Android t shirt. You should remind me to post a picture of it sometime.

Click to collapse



Ya I wanna see it I'll remind u this weekend if u forget

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have a Think Android t shirt. You should remind me to post a picture of it sometime.

Click to collapse



Post a picture of it some time. 

Did I do that right?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

Mornin asians

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Afternoon reptile 

Should I buy a Xperia TL or wait to get a Droid DNA in a week?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Afternoon reptile
> 
> Should I buy a Xperia TL or wait to get a Droid DNA in a week?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Hmm, 
That xperia sounds nice, but htc is better. 

Ya sure you dun want a HTC One or S4?

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hmm,
> That xperia sounds nice, but htc is better.
> 
> Ya sure you dun want a HTC One or S4?
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought about it but check it out. The Sony is $270 mint and its available now.


Edit $230 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

Hmm, 
What carrier are you on anyways? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hmm,
> What carrier are you on anyways?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



It's in his profile. AT&T.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

Wow. Not that any of you care, but the moon is beautiful where I live right now. It's the biggest I've ever seen it.


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> What, what, whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!??
> 
> What you trolls want? I iz a busy perosn and must stay that way or I may ban a fool today!!1  :silly:

Click to collapse



I know you're itching to ban ichigo, i can almost smell the burn.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wow. Not that any of you care, but the moon is beautiful where I live right now. It's the biggest I've ever seen it.

Click to collapse



What's a moon?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wow. Not that any of you care, but the moon is beautiful where I live right now. It's the biggest I've ever seen it.

Click to collapse



Beware of werewolves then.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's a moon?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



When someone shows you their behind, or the round white ball in the sky

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> When someone shows you their behind, or the round white ball in the sky
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Hey, it has more than one meaning.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Is that your closet?


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is that your closet?

Click to collapse



I don't see him in it, though. He must be out of the closet.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is that your closet?

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> I don't see him in it, though. He must be out of the closet.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I'm hiding inside, peeking actually.
It's a gif but it doesn't seem to be gifing for some reason.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm hiding inside, peeking actually.
> It's a gif but it doesn't seem to be gifing for some reason.

Click to collapse



Cultural reference you might not be familiar with?
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=in the closet

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Cultural reference you might not be familiar with?
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=in the closet
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol, hell no.


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

What's wrong with gay people?


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's wrong with gay people?

Click to collapse



The fact that they are gay.


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

I'm not a homophobe, but i could even watch Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's wrong with gay people?

Click to collapse



No judging from me, or me discussing why I believe it's a form of gender identity disorder and disagree with it from a biological stance.

I knew roof wasn't given pics he's posted, and made a simple joke.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)




----------



## gadgetroid (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, hell no.

Click to collapse



We'll accept you for who you are, roofie! :beer:


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> We'll accept you for who you are, roofie! :beer:

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



We'll accept you even if you are a burglar


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> We'll accept you even if you are a burglar

Click to collapse



Well, unless he's stealing from me. Then I would have no choice but to painfully kill him.


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well, unless he's stealing from me. Then I would have no choice but to painfully kill him.

Click to collapse





Deadly said:


> We'll accept you even if you are a burglar

Click to collapse



Oh really?


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh really?

Click to collapse



The Godfather? 
Give me a challenge!


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The Godfather?
> Give me a challenge!

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Whoa, 
Slow down there partner, 

At least be more civilized and stab him

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Whoa,
> Slow down there partner,
> 
> At least be more civilized and stab him
> ...

Click to collapse



But..but..shotgun?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 25, 2013)

got another 





*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 25, 2013)

Good morning 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gadgetroid (May 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> got another
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Looks sick! :thumbup:


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> In Nagpur? Lol yeah. Even in the mornings round about 6, the roads are empty. We used to speed by at 80 or 90 on main roads while coming from Jabalpur on the way to Bangalore or Hyderabad.
> 
> How was the movie?

Click to collapse



Not even Nagpur,Wardha. I have a Bajaj Avenger now so it is fun riding on the empty roads,singing some songs aloud with friends.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Not even Nagpur,Wardha. I have a Bajaj Avenger now so it is fun riding on the empty roads,singing some songs aloud with friends.

Click to collapse



The Avenger is awesome! I have the red color one. :thumbup:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> got another
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally awesome

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> The Avenger is awesome! I have the red color one. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Same here!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> got another
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NOW take a pic showing both side by side. 

-kcco-


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> NOW take a pic showing both side by side.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse








*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



 Dude, that is badass.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Dude, that is badass.

Click to collapse



Thank ye 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thank ye
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Good luck in future job interviews.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 25, 2013)

Good morning people


----------



## Axis_Drummer (May 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Good luck in future job interviews.

Click to collapse



It won't be a problem. I've always got a band to rodie for and currently have a job now. Actually got the job after the purple and pink eye! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It won't be a problem. I've always got a band to rodie for and currently have a job now. Actually got the job after the purple and pink eye!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



in case you fall on hard times, you can take this approach...


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

Good afternoon y'all


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 25, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good afternoon y'all

Click to collapse



Good afternoon ella..
Sup with the thread?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 25, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Good afternoon ella..
> Sup with the thread?
> -----------------------------------
> (҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
> ...

Click to collapse



It dieded


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> It dieded

Click to collapse



Lol..
R.I.P thread..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> It dieded

Click to collapse



You PMed everyone to purposefully bump other threads so my thread will die, amirite?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 25, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> You PMed everyone to purposefully bump other threads so my thread will die, amirite?

Click to collapse



Like I have time for that


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

Hi ya all

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> in case you fall on hard times, you can take this approach...

Click to collapse



Perfect, 

But i'd like to have annual salary of nothingness

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 25, 2013)

Htc one bishes xD hoes everypne this morning

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

I just downgraded a SE LIVE WITH WALKMAN to GB root it, this phone cannot be rooted on ICS.
And now the volume down button is broken so I cannot boot into flashed so stuck with 2.3 till I get the buttonfixed

Anyways I just realized how much I missed the xda app.
Android feels so great.

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I just downgraded a SE LIVE WITH WALKMAN to GB root it, this phone cannot be rooted on ICS.
> And now the volume down button is broken so I cannot boot into flashed so stuck with 2.3 till I get the buttonfixed
> 
> Anyways I just realized how much I missed the xda app.
> ...

Click to collapse



You sold your WP?


----------



## gadgetroid (May 25, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> You sold your WP?

Click to collapse



I'm using it now. 

Sent from my Hot Lumia 520 with some forum application thingy.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Hello.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (May 25, 2013)

oh. 





Oh. 





OH.


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*dirty mind from reddit activate* Ewwwwwwww


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> got another
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks awesome now bro. Not that it didn't look good with just the eye but now its coming together well 

Edit: ah its a different eye on the other hand :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The fact that they are gay.

Click to collapse



How is that a bad thing?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> How is that a bad thing?

Click to collapse



Because he's immature and doesn't have a good head on his shoulder yet. I was the same way at his age till I found out my brother was gay. Totally changed my view on everything. My brother is one of my best friends and it make me sad that I was the last person in my family that he told because he was afraid of my reaction. 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

Sup muffs 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup muffs
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Hi jug


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup muffs
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Hey Jiggly Poof

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## gadgetroid (May 25, 2013)

Hey Jugs. You speak Northern?


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey Jugs. You speak Northern?

Click to collapse



Im a Londoner 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey Jugs. You speak Northern?

Click to collapse



There's a language called Northern? :what:


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> You sold your WP?

Click to collapse



Nop it's my friends phone

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Not disrespectful at all. I'm stating my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what would your reaction be if someone from this frat decided to take the huge step of coming out and admitting they are gay. 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. I'm not immature. Trust me. I'll never accept gay/gay marriage. I think it's wrong and discussing. If my brother were gay, I'd probably stay away from his as much as possible. In my eyes, being gay is worse than murder.

Click to collapse



I had a gay roommate for over a year, and he was easily my best friend I've ever had...  and the place was clean...


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> So what would your reaction be if someone from this frat decided to take the huge step of coming out and admitting they are gay.
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Nothing. They know my opinion, so I'm not going to constantly hound them about it.


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> I had a gay roommate for over a year, and he was easily my best friend I've ever had...  and the place was clean...

Click to collapse



Some of my most trusted friends are gay. Personally i couldn't give a monkeys about color, creed or sexual orientation. If your ok with me then ill be ok with you. 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ugh, no! Please don't compare me to them. :silly:

Click to collapse



I was raised catholic (that means my parents were Catholic).  The constant standing up, sitting down, and kneeling was very annoying.  Then the priest would try to sing his prayers having zero singing abilities whatsoever, and the sermons made for a good nap.


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> I was raised catholic (that means my parents were Catholic).  The constant standing up, sitting down, and kneeling was very annoying.  Then the priest would try to sing his prayers having zero singing abilities whatsoever, and the sermons made for a good nap.

Click to collapse



i can relate to the napping, I am Protestant


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Not disrespectful at all. I'm stating my opinion.
> 
> 
> 8=======) + (========8 = Error
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you realize that's not what being gay is. You don't marry someone to have sex with them. I always interpret marriage as you love someone so much that you are willing to spend the rest of your life with them (Sometimes it doesn't work out). If the person you want to spend the rest of your life with is of the same gender, I'm completely okay with it.


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> I hope you realize that's not what being gay is. You don't marry someone to have sex with them. I always interpret marriage as you love someone so much that you are willing to spend the rest of your life with them (Sometimes it doesn't work out). If the person you want to spend the rest of your life with is of the same gender, I'm completely okay with it.

Click to collapse



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> I hope you realize that's not what being gay is. You don't marry someone to have sex with them. I always interpret marriage as you love someone so much that you are willing to spend the rest of your life with them (Sometimes it doesn't work out). If the person you want to spend the rest of your life with is of the same gender, I'm completely okay with it.

Click to collapse



Or to become a citizen of America.


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> I hope you realize that's not what being gay is. You don't marry someone to have sex with them. I always interpret marriage as you love someone so much that you are willing to spend the rest of your life with them (Sometimes it doesn't work out). If the person you want to spend the rest of your life with is of the same gender, I'm completely okay with it.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

Alright guys. Let's stop the religious talking. I know it's what I posted that led to religion, so I'll be the first to stop. Let's just stop discussing this before it gets too far and the thread get's closed/we get infracted.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Alright guys. Let's stop the religious talking. I know it's what I posted that led to religion, so I'll be the first to stop. Let's just stop discussing this before it gets too far and the thread get's closed/we get infracted.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Alright guys. Let's stop the religious talking. I know it's what I posted that led to religion, so I'll be the first to stop. Let's just stop discussing this before it gets too far and the thread get's closed/we get infracted.

Click to collapse



First time I agreed with you today


----------



## IvanRad (May 25, 2013)

Are you really a Greek mythologist just because you take on a title " chi omega fi gamma ray " ****in Greeks would prolly laugh at frats today . " alpha cheeasee omega " 

Or do I get spanked with a mallet that's 4 inches wide , 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Alright guys. Let's stop the religious talking. I know it's what I posted that led to religion, so I'll be the first to stop. Let's just stop discussing this before it gets too far and the thread get's closed/we get infracted.

Click to collapse



As long as there is no argument they can't close or infract.


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> Or to become a citizen of America.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that does happen too. But that's just using the legal definition of marriage to your advantage.


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> As long as there is no argument they can't close or infract.

Click to collapse



But if we continue, where do you think this will lead to? There doesn't have to be arguing. Religious talk is against there rules, regardless of fighting.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But if we continue, where do you think this will lead to? There doesn't have to be arguing. Religious talk is against there rules, regardless of fighting.

Click to collapse



*sigh*...
+1 again

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

IvanRad said:


> Are you really a Greek mythologist just because you take on a title " chi omega fi gamma ray " ****in Greeks would prolly laugh at frats today . " alpha cheeasee omega "
> 
> Or do I get spanked with a mallet that's 4 inches wide ,
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are you drunk bro? The title is Chi Delta Alpha, not chi omega fi gamma ray or alpha cheeasee omega. Also who said anyone was a mythologist?

And Ancient Greeks would probably be too busy looking in wonder at all the cool things in modern times to bother laughing at frats.


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But if we continue, where do you think this will lead to? There doesn't have to be arguing. Religious talk is against there rules, regardless of fighting.

Click to collapse



Meh, depends on the mod.


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Meth, depends on the mood.

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

This probly aint ending well...


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

You all had homo and spiritual talk without your chaplain, 

You shrewed people, 

Anyways, 
I'm ok with gay people, if they just act moral and civilized then it's fine and they are blending well with society. Never had a close gay friend or relative though. But i mostly hang out with girls.

Also i was raised catholic then during my teen years as i began soul searching i had so many questions and without reasonable answers so i shunned my beleif in their doctrine, i believe in God but there are just some things which I disagree amd are not allowed for further discussion. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

Ok, maybe people should take a step back now before this gets out of hand 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

If only XDA-Jesus were here, he would certainly clear things up for us...


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ok, maybe people should take a step back now before this gets out of hand
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



THIS.  We dont want to have a strike system in this thread, do we?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

Oh dear, 

I'm having those aweful nightmares of "that thread"  we used to have 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

I believe I've found a way to have both Hangouts and Talk at the same time...


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> I believe I've found a way to have both Hangouts and Talk at the same time...

Click to collapse



Talking to the hangout to stick around? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Talking to the hangout to stick around?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Well If I stick with Talk it just keeps updating itself...  So I sought out a way to have them both, and just freeze Hangouts...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your preaching to the converted here m8. however it's a fight no one can win, you can't really fight a belief so maybe we should just let it lie.
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



 I know 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

I like hangouts its just got a few quirks I don't like.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

I like hangouts its just got a few quirks I don't like.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------

I like hangouts its just got a few quirks I don't like.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------

I like hangouts its just got a few quirks I don't like.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Deadly (May 25, 2013)

Yo guys! What's up? 

I'm hungry and I'm not going out.. and I have exams in 2 days.. and not prepared yet.  life sucks right? 




        I know I know.. I'm just trying to divert convo btw Jeff. I understand your point man.. ichigo is ichigo.. he has his own way of talking.. most of the times he doesn't mean what he posts.. I'm OK with people having their own opinion and people choosing same gender too.. I have no issues.. I'm just saying you shouldn't take him seriously even though the topic was bit serious.. lets leave it then.. 
Sorry for bringing it again. More talk on this? Gtalk then


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was annoyed when facebook chatheads started appearing but now i find it pretty comvenient, 


I froze gmail, talk and never installed hangouts, 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

I like hangouts its just got a few quirks I don't like.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Yo guys! What's up?
> 
> I'm hungry and I'm not going out.. and I have exams in 2 days.. and not prepared yet.  life sucks right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo Deadly! What's up?
Edit: NM. You said what's up.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I like hangouts its just got a few quirks I don't like.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Is your Tapatalk screwing up?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Yo guys! What's up?
> 
> ....

Click to collapse



Ceiling.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Yo guys! What's up?
> 
> I'm hungry and I'm not going out.. and I have exams in 2 days.. and not prepared yet.  life sucks right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You troll 

Try to get a pizza delivered, 
Always does the trick when i'm too f'in lazy, 

Get yourself cut off of civilization and study


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Me.

Click to collapse



FTFY.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ceiling.

Click to collapse



You stole my punchline abour you

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is your Tapatalk screwing up?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes I hate when it does that. But it only does it on this thread for some reason. 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> FTFY.

Click to collapse





deathnotice01 said:


> You stole my punchline abour you
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



About time i started posting it myself.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes I hate when it does that. But it only does it on this thread for some reason.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I have it both in the app and browser on different threads, 

I feel my xda account is trolling me

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes I hate when it does that. But it only does it on this thread for some reason.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Happens when your post is getting auto merged, has nothing to do with the app.
Damn you xda!


----------



## Deadly (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You troll
> 
> Try to get a pizza delivered,
> Always does the trick when i'm too f'in lazy,
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm about to try that soon.. the cutoff suggestion 




roofrider said:


> About time i started posting it myself.

Click to collapse



then you should post 





roofrider said:


> "me"

Click to collapse



not ceiling :sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Look who it is  

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Look who it is
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Oh my, 

You cut off the nugget's head off (that's a nugget right?) 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Look who it is
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Looked like Barney until you bit his head off...


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> then you should post not ceiling :sly:

Click to collapse



I was saving it for later cus i'm not really up now. *if you know what i mean*


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I'm about to try that soon.. the cutoff suggestion
> 
> 
> then you should post not ceiling :sly:

Click to collapse




Cut off your internet connection now before it's too late, 



Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Yo guys! What's up?
> 
> I'm hungry and I'm not going out.. and I have exams in 2 days.. and not prepared yet.  life sucks right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask for a short ban, im sure @M_T_M will oblige 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Cut off your internet connection now before it's too late,

Click to collapse



He still has 2 days, 1 night is enough  @Deadly 


Btw where is  @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Look who it is
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



NO! DON'T EAT HIM! 

In all seriousness, frozen chicken nuggets are awesome. They're ten times better than chicken nuggets from McDonald's.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> NO! DON'T EAT HIM!
> 
> In all seriousness, frozen chicken nuggets are awesome. They're ten times better than chicken nuggets from McDonald's.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bacon is certainly a fairer option, 

Anything big mac kills you happily. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> NO! DON'T EAT HIM!
> 
> In all seriousness, frozen chicken nuggets are awesome. They're ten times better than chicken nuggets from McDonald's.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ask for a short ban, im sure @M_T_M will oblige
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



This is true. He banned me when I asked...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


>

Click to collapse



Guy needed to stop puking. He ruined the video! :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I have it both in the app and browser on different threads,
> 
> I feel my xda account is trolling me
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Your account is friends with my account and your account convinced my account to troll me 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Oh my,
> 
> You cut off the nugget's head off (that's a nugget right?)
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Yup it was   @veeman in chickin form. Mah kitteh ate his head we win 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your account is friends with my account and your account convinced my account to troll me
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Cool, 

Since deadly's on my friends list
I'll wait till his acct trolls him and decides to ban himself



Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Oh my,
> 
> You cut off the nugget's head off (that's a nugget right?)
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Yup it was @veeman in chickin form. Mah kitteh ate his head we win 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup it was @veeman in chickin form. Mah kitteh ate his head we win
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



XDA/Tapatalk is screwing up again.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> NO! DON'T EAT HIM!
> 
> In all seriousness, frozen chicken nuggets are awesome. They're ten times better than chicken nuggets from McDonald's.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I agree I wonder why that is but all I know us me and my son are addicted to them. Deathnotice01 is right though bacon is amazing. Tomorrow for lunch I shall make bacon wrapped nuggets :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> XDA/Tapatalk is screwing up again.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I agree I wonder why that is but all I know us me and my son are addicted to them. Deathnotice01 is right though bacon is amazing. Tomorrow for lunch I shall make bacon wrapped nuggets :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



It's probably because they're made with real chicken. Not chemicals.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's probably because they're made with real chicken. Not chemicals.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol true

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Deadly (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Cut off your internet connection now before it's too late,
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I'm planning to recharge my data plan actually 




jugg1es said:


> Ask for a short ban, im sure @M_T_M will oblige
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



it won't be a short one.. I have till june 26th

So I'm not sure yet. 




roofrider said:


> He still has 2 days, 1 night is enough  @Deadly
> 
> 
> Btw where is  @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover?

Click to collapse



one mention or hundred in a single post is still a single email.. I hope you know that 

Before you trying 100 mentions I informed for your own sake.. 




deathnotice01 said:


> Cool,
> 
> Since deadly's on my friends list
> I'll wait till his acct trolls him and decides to ban himself
> ...

Click to collapse



you do know that I'm the one who made your account troll you like that right? 

Don't think it will happen for me

@ Jeff.. just don't press submit twice ever.. no matter how much time it took to post.. save the post by hitting back and press save.. refresh and see posted or not. Then post.. simple 
That way, it won't happen again. :beer:

OK that was fun

Anyway, I'll stop.. but 36 posts went whooosshh


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> 36 posts just got deleted in the thread !

Click to collapse



Good. The thread needed to be cleaned.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @ Jeff.. just don't press submit twice ever.. no matter how much time it took to post.. save the post by hitting back and press save.. refresh and see posted or not. Then post.. simple
> That way, it won't happen again. :beer:

Click to collapse



I haven't been bro. I figured out about not doing that months ago. Normally if it doesn't send in 10 seconds I just hit back and discard. I'm telling u deathnotices account is getting my account to troll me 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Deadly (May 25, 2013)

36 posts just got deleted in the thread !


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> 36 posts just got deleted in the thread !

Click to collapse



Not really a surprise, it was close to getting out of hand 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> 36 posts just got deleted in the thread !

Click to collapse



See now your account is trolling u

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> 36 posts just got deleted in the thread !

Click to collapse



At least all the non flaming posts were kept. That was a good discussion.


----------



## Deadly (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> See now your account is trolling u
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Nope. I was trying to recreate the issue


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> At least all the non flaming posts were kept. That was a good discussion.

Click to collapse



Of course, my posts stating my opinion were deleted.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Of course, my posts stating my opinion were deleted.

Click to collapse



Pff. You were stating a lot more than your "opinion".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Pff. You were stating a lot more than your "opinion".
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As in...?


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> As in...?

Click to collapse



Let's just say that your opinion was tied with something very hate filled and leave it at that 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Of course, my posts stating my opinion were deleted.

Click to collapse



Because you were kind of offensive in the way you worded your opinion.


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Because you were kind of offensive in the way you worded your opinion.

Click to collapse



*cough*Homophobic*couch*


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 25, 2013)

I'm missing a lot of stuff on this thread

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> *cough*Homophobic*couch*

Click to collapse



Couch?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 25, 2013)

Guys. Lets please stop about this topic before a thread close happens.. 

We should be greatful to our invisible mod for keeping it subtle 

And with that. I'm off.. time to head to bed


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Guys. Lets please stop about this topic before a thread close happens..
> 
> We should be greatful to our invisible mod for keeping it subtle
> 
> And with that. I'm off.. time to head to bed

Click to collapse



Good night

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Oh dear,
> 
> I'm having those aweful nightmares of "that thread"  we used to have
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



What thread 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good night
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the un-named thread that a lot of us met on. Now closed and i believe deleted 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

Now my xda is really drunk, 

It shows this tread has 1 more page, but bo posts on that page when i click it

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

****s serious guise, 

Look i see 2 jaffa cake threads, 
Like dafaq is with my xda. 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOLOLLLLL



Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I'm using it now.
> 
> Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 with some forum application.

Click to collapse



FTFY 


And no one is interested in buying this carpy phone. 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## justmpm (May 25, 2013)

I think it is time you guys move on....Ithese are seriously dangerous waters and it is super easy for some one to get into trouble.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

justmpm said:


> I think it is time you guys move on....Ithese are seriously dangerous waters and it is super easy for some one to get into trouble.

Click to collapse



??? :-/

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> ??? :-/
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Too late you missed a lot of soap operas that occured. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Too late you missed a lot of soap operas that occured.
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Yeah! I was too busy with the live with WALKMAN.
Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

justmpm said:


> I think it is time you guys move on....Ithese are seriously dangerous waters and it is super easy for some one to get into trouble.

Click to collapse



Yeah guys lets stop talking about multi-posting with Tapatalk. Someone is gonna get mad.


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Now my xda is really drunk,
> 
> It shows this tread has 1 more page, but bo posts on that page when i click it
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Exactly exactly, that sh!t happened to me too.


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah guys lets stop talking about multi-posting with Tapatalk. Someone is gonna get mad.

Click to collapse



I agree. Let's just stop.


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I agree. Let's just stop.

Click to collapse



Collaborate and listen,


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

Why everyone is ignoring each of my posts?

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Why everyone is ignoring each of my posts?
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wot dafuk are yu?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wot dafuk are yu?

Click to collapse



I am the funnypharmacists ghost 

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Why everyone is ignoring each of my posts?
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sorry

Click to collapse



Atleast ask me about the wt19i

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

If you've sent me a pm in the last half hour or so, check your inbox. It's the last i want to hear about it capisch

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> If you've sent me a pm in the last half hour or so, check your inbox. It's the last i want to hear about it capisch
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Dafuq Did I just read.

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Dafuq Did I just read.
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



U no understand da inglish? 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

I understand English but what are you talking about
? Whichpm?
Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

Ghost coming through! ?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I understand English but what are you talking about
> ? Whichpm?
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sony Ericsson phone? 
Or just sony? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I understand English but what are you talking about
> ? Whichpm?
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you didn't send me a pm then keep your sticky beak out

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sony Ericsson phone?
> Or just sony?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Sony Ericsson

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Atleast ask me about the wt19i
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



about your wt19i?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Sony Ericsson
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm, 
Wonder what happens to erricson now after the big separation from sony

During highschool i had a K700i and W200i,
Those were the only erricson phones i ever owned

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> about your wt19i?

Click to collapse



People here are very nice.
This phone is very nice and crisp as compared to my crappy lil lumia

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> People here are very nice.
> This phone is very nice and crisp as compared to my crappy lil lumia
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd still prefer a lumia, as long as it's above the 800 versions

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'd still prefer a lumia, as long as it's above the 800 versions
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I miss the app support and the freedom.
Its like owning a Microsoft and Nokia brand iPhone

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> If you didn't send me a pm then keep your sticky beak out
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



But mine's a little too long.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I miss the app support and the freedom.
> Its like owning a Microsoft and Nokia brand iPhone
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Windows ecosystem is great, 
Theu just need more OEMs and a larger userbase, 

I think blackberry is almost sweeping them a lower spot on the smartphone market share 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Windows ecosystem is great,
> Theu just need more OEMs and a larger userbase,
> 
> I think blackberry is almost sweeping them a lower spot on the smartphone market share
> ...

Click to collapse



Microsoft declared no WP device which ships with 7.5 or 7.8 will get an update to 8. 


Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Funny I thought u were getting a Note2???

I just bought a Sony Xperia TL

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Funny I thought u were getting a Note2???
> 
> I just bought a Sony Xperia TL
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I am getting a note,this is a little swap for a week or so


Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am getting a note,this is a little swap for a week or so
> 
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ah ok that note2 is gonna blow your mind 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## undercover (May 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> He still has 2 days, 1 night is enough  @Deadly
> 
> 
> Btw where is  @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover?

Click to collapse



Why do you summon me, mortal being? 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Why do you summon me, mortal being?
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



You're immortal?!


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Why do you summon me, mortal being?
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I summon thee oh stinky one  @undercover 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

[/COLOR @undercover 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 25, 2013)

Hey guys..
Good morning/afternoon/evening

How's the frat house doing today? 
*read about "the discussion" earlier but don't wanna to bring that up*
Just wanna to check up with the frat house..:thumbup:
And since it's 04:25 am here right now..
I won't be long here..
I will be going to bed after this..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

@undercover 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

@undercover
You there?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 25, 2013)

I watched iron man 3 today :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 25, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I watched iron man 3 today :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Glad to see u had a productive day :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Glad to see u had a productive day :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse





I got some work done on my app earlier which is something


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I got some work done on my app earlier which is something

Click to collapse



You gave your app a nose job?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

2:30 in the night here.
Friends are here playing NFS Run on my PS 3 to 42" sony bravia.
This is AWESOME.

Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> 2:30 in the night here.
> Friends are here playing NFS Run on my PS 3 to 42" sony bravia.
> This is AWESOME.
> 
> Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.

Click to collapse



We used to have a 42" Sony Bravia TV. Until I broke it. (Total accident, but nobody believes me). I used to play NFS Run on it too... I miss that TV.


----------



## roofrider (May 25, 2013)

Night people!
@undercover


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

@undercover

Master! Where are you?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

Why is everyone mentioning @undercover ?


----------



## Ichigo (May 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why is everyone mentioning   @undercover ?

Click to collapse



I don't know, but if  @undercover comes here, I'm sure he'll explain.


----------



## undercover (May 25, 2013)

Slapping shall commence.... Shortly. 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (May 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Slapping shall commence.... Shortly.
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse


@undercover, ooh. I'm scared 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> We used to have a 42" Sony Bravia TV. Until I broke it. (Total accident, but nobody believes me). I used to play NFS Run on it too... I miss that TV.

Click to collapse



4:10 in the morning sitill playing 

Sent from my Hot Lumia 510 using some kind of forum application.


----------



## veeman (May 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Slapping shall commence.... Shortly.
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse


 @undercover, why do you want to slap people?


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> @undercover, why do you want to slap people?

Click to collapse



Cause he's sick.


----------



## undercover (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Cause he's sick.

Click to collapse





_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## mikef (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> @undercover, why do you want to slap people?

Click to collapse



yeah, nobody here deserves to be slapped....


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

mikef said:


> yeah, nobody here deserves to be slapped....

Click to collapse



Yeah. I guess @undercover is just a violent fellow.


----------



## M_T_M (May 26, 2013)

mikef said:


> yeah, nobody here deserves to be slapped....

Click to collapse



Except some foo...err...nvm 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## M_T_M (May 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ask for a short ban, im sure @M_T_M will oblige
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Someone said ban?:silly:


----------



## ronnie498 (May 26, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Someone said ban?:silly:

Click to collapse



I believe it was lchigo


----------



## M_T_M (May 26, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> I believe it was lchigo

Click to collapse



I aim to please 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I aim to please
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Doooo ettttttt :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## M_T_M (May 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Doooo ettttttt :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Bring teh jester before me 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I aim to please
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Do eeeeeeeeett!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Hey veeman did u see this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41826650

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey veeman did u see this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41826650
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



 

Oh noes! You cutted of teh head 

That better not be a voodoo doll.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh noes! You cutted of teh head
> 
> That better not be a voodoo doll.

Click to collapse



Meh kittehs who I lurv ate da T-Rex chikin Voodoo's hed

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Meh kittehs who I lurv ate da T-Rex chikin Voodoo's hed
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



 oh noes!

i don wan my hed chewded of!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> oh noes!
> 
> i don wan my hed chewded of!

Click to collapse



I kid I kid no voodoo doll 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I aim to please
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Don't do it!


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I kid I kid no voodoo doll
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



*phew*

Thank goodness.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> *phew*
> 
> Thank goodness.

Click to collapse



Us kittehs and u reptiles must stick together

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

I love mah kitteh

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------

And I'm alone...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

Thread killer. :sly:


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

And I'm alone...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And I'm alone...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y are u alone?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And I'm alone...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Great. Now XDA is doing it to me too. :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> Y are u alone?

Click to collapse



Because I killed the thread.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> Y are u alone?

Click to collapse



Because I killed the thread.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> Y are u alone?

Click to collapse



Because I killed the thread.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Great. Now XDA is doing it to me too. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would you want to kill it ?? :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Why would you want to kill it ?? :silly:

Click to collapse



I didn't mean to!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I didn't mean to!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's what they all say.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That's what they all say.

Click to collapse






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Tapatalk is really screwing up.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Meh. Bye.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Meh. Bye.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop killing the thread bro.  You're worse than shakuraha (I forgot how to spell the name, but you know who I mean)


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Stop killing the thread bro.  You're worse than shakuraha (I forgot how to spell the name, but you know who I mean)

Click to collapse


 @shahrukhraza?

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

Also... Chezy Pofs.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> @shahrukhraza?

Click to collapse



Who? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

Also... Chezy Pofs.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Also... Chezy Pofs.

Click to collapse



XDA is having a fit today.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> XDA is having a fit today.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's kind of annoying.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, it's kind of annoying.

Click to collapse



VERY annoying.



I think I'll go to bed now. Goodnight!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, it's kind of annoying.

Click to collapse



How's the weather been in Minnesota?


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> VERY annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good
Night!






Ichigo said:


> How's the weather been in Minnesota?

Click to collapse



It's been kind of dull and rainy for the past week. It's 50 degrees outside now.


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Good
> Night!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. It was 80°F and sunny all last week, but since Thursday it's been 40-50° and rainy. I don't really like this weather. It'll be back to 80 on Wednesday though,


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

Good morning guys.. @undercover. Y u hiding?


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Good morning guys..  @undercover. Y u hiding?

Click to collapse



Shhhh... stop mentioning @undercover. He will slap you.


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Shhhh... stop mentioning  @undercover. He will slap you.

Click to collapse



Err.. I just asked a genuine question to @undercover 

Y he will slap me? 
He will slap you trolls though.. :angel:


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Err.. I just asked a genuine question to @undercover
> 
> Y will he slap me?
> He will slap you trolls though.. :angel:

Click to collapse




? ? Turtle and a chicken. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Err.. I just asked a genuine question to    @undercover
> 
> Y he will slap me?
> He will slap you trolls though.. :angel:

Click to collapse


 @undercover is a violent guy.

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> ? ? Turtle and a chicken. Your argument is invalid.

Click to collapse



Two squares... my argument is valid.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> ? ? Turtle and a chicken. Your argument is invalid.

Click to collapse



Two squares... my argument is valid.


----------



## ronnie498 (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> @undercover is a violent guy.

Click to collapse




he's not violent just misunderstood


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> he's not violent just misunderstood

Click to collapse



And violent.


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> he's not violent just misunderstood

Click to collapse


@undercover is misunderstood too? 

I thought he was only tinky & undercover


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @undercover is misunderstood too?
> 
> I thought he was only tinky & undercover

Click to collapse



New Prince of Tennis, correct? I need something to watch after I finish watching Death Note.


----------



## ronnie498 (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And violent.

Click to collapse



Nah


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> New Prince of Tennis, correct? I need something to watch after I finish watching Death Note.

Click to collapse



Watch Prince of tennis first.. :thumbup:

Then new POT


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 26, 2013)

You bastards are active today!

Spent the day celebrating my wife's birthday, but also bought my son a new.Ibanez bass because he's been using the school's and that just won't do.







*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You bastards are active today!
> 
> Spent the day celebrating my wife's birthday, but also bought my son a new.Ibanez bass because he's been using the school's and that just won't do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome dad is awesome. :thumbup:

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks.

He's now got electric guitar and bass at home, learning bass at school and teaching himself guitar at home.

With his autism, music is one of his savant categories, so we nourish it as much as we can. He starts jazz band at school next year.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> He's now got electric guitar and bass at home, learning bass at school and teaching himself guitar at home.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man that's awesome.  I don't understand autism as much as I should,  but if music holds his interest like it seems to be doing, then you and your wife are doing an awesome job. 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Man that's awesome.  I don't understand autism as much as I should,  but if music holds his interest like it seems to be doing, then you and your wife are doing an awesome job.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Autism manifests in different ways, but essentially with our son it'll either prevent him from focusing or force his focus on something that he cannot let go of. It also prevents him from processing extreme emotions, which usually presents as him being completely unaffected because he isn't processing the situation at all.

He's very high functioning, in regular classes and on the honor roll, though, and acts like a normal kid who is 2-3 years younger than his actual age.

Some autistic people never gain the ability to care for themselves and are delayed in nearly all areas. We're blessed that he's not that far down the spectrum.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Autism manifests in different ways, but essentially with our son it'll either prevent him from focusing or force his focus on something that he cannot let go of. It also prevents him from processing extreme emotions, which usually presents as him being completely unaffected because he isn't processing the situation at all.
> 
> He's very high functioning, in regular classes and on the honor roll, though, and acts like a normal kid who is 2-3 years younger than his actual age.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very interesting.   Yeah it sounds like he is in a somewhat more mild spectrum, but things can still get overwhelming for him I'm sure.  I might hit up wiki in a bit and educate myself a bit more.   One last thing... How old is he?   Around 6 or so? 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Very interesting.   Yeah it sounds like he is in a somewhat more mild spectrum, but things can still get overwhelming for him I'm sure.  I might hit up wiki in a bit and educate myself a bit more.   One last thing... How old is he?   Around 6 or so?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



12, going into 7th grade, 5'7", size 12 men's shoes, and is emotionally 9.

It's hard on him. 15 year old body and hormones, 9 year old mentality.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> 12, going into 7th grade, 5'7", size 12 men's shoes, and is emotionally 9.
> 
> It's hard on him. 15 year old body and hormones, 9 year old mentality.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow,  he's older than I thought.   And yeah, middle is tough on anyone.  Music should provide an escape. 

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You bastards are active today!
> 
> Spent the day celebrating my wife's birthday, but also bought my son a new.Ibanez bass because he's been using the school's and that just won't do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are one cool dad,

So he's 12 and were of the same height,

It's nice he's getting busy with music,i also played bass during highschool i feel like my hands die every after sessions.







jRi0T68 said:


> 12, going into 7th grade, 5'7", size 12 men's shoes, and is emotionally 9.
> 
> It's hard on him. 15 year old body and hormones, 9 year old mentality.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 26, 2013)

Good morning everyone  @jRi0T68 nice guitar, cool dad indeed  @undercover morning 



_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 26, 2013)

Morning everyone  including cool dads 

Guys, I think I've been ripped off


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2013)

I think I'm possibly a cool dad... My 7 year old daughter is obsessed with the band Volbeat,  and my 2 year old daughter wears her sunglasses at night. 

-kcco-


----------



## percy_g2 (May 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I think I'm possibly a cool dad... My 7 year old daughter is obsessed with the band Volbeat,  and my 2 year old daughter wears her sunglasses at night.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Lol sunglasses 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I think I'm possibly a cool dad... My 7 year old daughter is obsessed with the band Volbeat,  and my 2 year old daughter wears her sunglasses at night.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Your a cool dad as well :thumbup: aw hell,  we're all cool dads

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your a cool dad as well :thumbup: aw hell,  we're all cool dads
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Hell yeah we are.  High five chops for me.


----------



## ronnie498 (May 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> we're all cool dads
> 
> “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx

Click to collapse



So very true


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I think I'm possibly a cool dad... My 7 year old daughter is obsessed with the band Volbeat,  and my 2 year old daughter wears her sunglasses at night.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Definite respect from me for both of you as cool dads.  @Axis_Drummer and @ronnie498, you too. I know I'm forgetting some.







jugg1es said:


> Your a cool dad as well :thumbup: aw hell,  we're all cool dads
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Definite respect from me for both of you as cool dads.  @Axis_Drummer and @ronnie498, you too. I know I'm forgetting some.

Click to collapse



@flastnoles11 and   @undercover :thumbup:

And also our resident kitteh  @DowntownJeffBrown and @eep2378


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 26, 2013)

@RohinZaraki just got blanked


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @flastnoles11 and @undercover :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I think I'm a cool dad, but I may possibly spoil my alley cat a bit much...  but then again I dint know that it's possible to spoil a (almost, one more month, jeez the time flies) 3 year old too much!  Haven't been around here much, but I will be soon...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my ANTHRAX sniffing GS3


----------



## undercover (May 26, 2013)

Nice. Frat just been reformed into cool daddies club! 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (May 26, 2013)

Morning @undercover 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 26, 2013)

Stupid insomnia is driving me crazy lately!  Think it might be time to get back on my sleeping pills 

Sent from my ANTHRAX sniffing GS3


----------



## undercover (May 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning @undercover
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Morning Juggs. 

Off me goes again. Will probably have some time to pester you lot in the evening. And i owe some slaps..... 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## jugg1es (May 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Morning Juggs.
> 
> Off me goes again. Will probably have some time to pester you lot in the evening. And i owe some slaps.....
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse


@undercover, ooooh kinky 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> @RohinZaraki just got blanked

Click to collapse



What else is new 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (May 26, 2013)

Ignored Rohin was ignored


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 26, 2013)

Yes, yes I get it 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Prawesome (May 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yes, yes I get it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Why did you get it and what did you get?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Morning...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Morning...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Invalid

It's 8:40pm here


So how's it hangin dudes and animals? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Invalid
> 
> It's 8:40pm here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's valid where I live...
And you forgot Italian food.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (May 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Invalid
> 
> It's 8:40pm here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Limp n long 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's valid where I live...
> And you forgot Italian food.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




your a pasta dammit, A PASTA! 






TeeJay!! said:


> Limp n long
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



hmm glad to hear, no herpes


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> your a pasta dammit, A PASTA!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Pizza isn't a pasta...it's bread, cheese and tomato sauce.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @flastnoles11 and   @undercover :thumbup:
> 
> And also our resident kitteh  @DowntownJeffBrown and @eep2378

Click to collapse


@Apex:thumbup:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @Apex:thumbup:

Click to collapse


@Apex definitely. :thumbup:
Playing Ingress with his daughter is really cool 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Pizza isn't a pasta...it's bread, cheese and tomato sauce.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I won't listen to your lies! 

Blah blah blah blah 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I won't listen to your lies!
> 
> Blah blah blah blah
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



*puts hand over deathnotice's mouth* BREAD! IT'S BREAD!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @flastnoles11 and   @undercover :thumbup:
> 
> And also our resident kitteh  @DowntownJeffBrown and @eep2378

Click to collapse



Ima cool kitteh dad :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Nice. Frat just been reformed into cool daddies club!
> 
> _Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Bahaahaaa :beer:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





Android Pizza said:


> *puts hand over deathnotice's mouth* BREAD! IT'S BREAD!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll speak for him then pasta boi :sly:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 26, 2013)

;41849335 said:
			
		

> I think you need some KFC....

Click to collapse



You have been reported. Please stop spamming.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You have been reported. Please stop spamming.

Click to collapse



You have been reported. Please stop reporting.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You have been reported. Please stop reporting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You have been reported for being Zaraki. You are not Zaraki.


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You have been reported for being Zaraki. You are not Zaraki.

Click to collapse



 You have been reported for being ichigo. You are not ichigo either.


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 26, 2013)

You have all been reported for faking being sane. XD morning frat

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## shree_tejas (May 26, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> You have all been reported for faking being sane. XD morning frat
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Night! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You have been reported for being Zaraki. You are not Zaraki.

Click to collapse



Come to my hometown and I'll let my friends and enemies tell you why they gave me that nickname.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Come to my hometown and I'll let my friends and enemies tell you why they gave me that nickname.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Last time I checked, I almost ripped you in two.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Come to my hometown and I'll let my friends and enemies tell you why they gave me that nickname.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



*puts on his shoes and pulls up his sleeves* where us your hometown?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Last time I checked, I almost ripped you in two.

Click to collapse




Really ? You still think I'm talking about the anime 




TeeJay!! said:


> *puts on his shoes and pulls up his sleeves* where us your hometown??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​Sent via the muffin launch _/^\_

Click to collapse



Can't you read mah description 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Really ? You still think I'm talking about the anime
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. You don't know this, but I held back on you. If I wanted, I could've ripped you to shreds, but I decided to let you live.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah. You don't know this, but I held back on you. If I wanted, I could've ripped you to shreds, but I decided to let you live.

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



No.jpg


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No.jpg

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



That's better.


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 26, 2013)

hello guys.
Wassup?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 26, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> hello guys.
> Wassup?

Click to collapse



Roofie 
@roofrider


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Roofie
> @roofrider

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (May 26, 2013)

@QuantumFoam: You're dead to me.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 26, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Ace King 34 (May 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


>

Click to collapse



:silly:


----------



## Sleepy! (May 26, 2013)

@QuantumFoam Deader than a dodo!


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 26, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> @QuantumFoam Deader than a dodo!

Click to collapse



Explain yourself! He's a GB member and good dude. We protect our own!

Or if seriously mad at him, take it to pm. No need to air drama if it's legit.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Explain yourself! He's a GB member and good dude. We protect our own!
> 
> Or if seriously mad at him, take it to pm. No need to air drama if it's legit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure if serious or just seriously misunderstood


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Explain yourself! He's a GB member and good dude. We protect our own!
> 
> Or if seriously mad at him, take it to pm. No need to air drama if it's legit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
Thanks brother. But i don't think he's mad for real. I've just been messing with him 







Sleepy! said:


> @QuantumFoam Deader than a dodo!

Click to collapse












Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Sleepy! (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Explain yourself! He's a GB member and good dude. We protect our own!
> 
> Or if seriously mad at him, take it to pm. No need to air drama if it's legit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude.
Let him reply.
Anyway, you're not a governing body member.
By the way, some of us do this thing, it's called trolling, and when you get on your high horse so quick, it totally spoils the whole thing.
Wait for things to play out. And don't interfere.
This time, I'M being serious.

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



DAMN YOU, QUEEFY!!!


----------



## roofrider (May 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Roofie
> @roofrider

Click to collapse



 @undercover


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 26, 2013)

Hi everyone!


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @undercover

Click to collapse



Tezla mentioned you and you are mad @undercover 

Y?


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 26, 2013)

Hi guys~
Looks like a lot of members online today..
How's everyone doing?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## roofrider (May 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Tezla mentioned you and you are mad   @undercover
> 
> Y?

Click to collapse



No, i  because he mentioned  @roofrider instead of mentioning  @undercover.
Always mention  @undercover else the poor guy will be forever alone.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No, i  because he mentioned  @roofrider instead of mentioning   @undercover.
> Always mention   @undercover else the poor guy will be forever alone.

Click to collapse



Is he always @undercover because he's so stinky? :sly:


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Explain yourself! He's a GB member and good dude. We protect our own!

Click to collapse



That's the part where I was completely joking, too.



jRi0T68 said:


> Or if seriously mad at him, take it to pm. No need to air drama if it's legit.

Click to collapse



That was my disclaimer, as a just in case. Note where I said "if it's legit" and if "seriously mad".

No worries, though. I'll let you all reply in here rather than joining in. I don't want to cause unnecessary butthurt.



Sleepy! said:


> Dude.
> Let him reply.
> Anyway, you're not a governing body member.
> By the way, some of us do this thing, it's called trolling, and when you get on your high horse so quick, it totally spoils the whole thing.
> ...

Click to collapse



I respectfully advise you all of my possibly permanent leave of absence from the frat.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No, i  because he mentioned  @roofrider instead of mentioning   @undercover.
> Always mention   @undercover else the poor guy will be forever alone.

Click to collapse



But I thought you always get sad that you are left out .. like that day when all were sending PM's..

But @undercover said he will come in evening.. wonder what happened


----------



## Sleepy! (May 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's the part where I was completely joking, too.
> 
> That was my disclaimer, as a just in case. Note where I said "if it's legit" and if "seriously mad".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah OK....


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown you have a PM

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown you have a PM

Click to collapse


 @undercover you don't have a PM.



Deadly said:


> But I thought you always get sad that you are left out .. like that day when all were sending PM's..

Click to collapse



Maybe i'm a forever alone guy at times too. 
Forever alone and proud!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @undercover you don't have a PM.
> 
> 
> Maybe i'm a forever alone guy at times too.
> Forever alone and proud!

Click to collapse


@roofrider I'm nice guy! I send u PM lol!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @roofrider I'm nice guy! I send u PM lol!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope. :sly: you sent  @roofrider an email..


----------



## roofrider (May 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Nope. :sly: you sent  @roofrider an email..

Click to collapse



He sent me a pm too.


----------



## ronnie498 (May 26, 2013)

Muffins yall be safe this memorial day weekend


----------



## jugg1es (May 26, 2013)

@Deadly, @undercover, @QuantumFoam, @Apex, @DowntownJeffBrown, @Sleepy!, @roofrider @DowntownJeffBrown now that's funny, i didnt type any of those names. All i did was click @ and all these names kept cropping up in my predicted  after i hit the comma. 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @Deadly, @undercover, @QuantumFoam, @Apex, @DowntownJeffBrown, @Sleepy!, @roofrider @DowntownJeffBrown now that's funny, i didnt type any of those names. All i did was click @ and all these names kept cropping up in my predicted  after i hit the comma.
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



:sly: and it must not like kittehs cause it named me twice :what::thumbdown:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @Deadly, @undercover, @QuantumFoam, @Apex, @DowntownJeffBrown, @Sleepy!, @roofrider @DowntownJeffBrown now that's funny, i didnt type any of those names. All i did was click @ and all these names kept cropping up in my predicted  after i hit the comma.
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse


@jugg1es y u no mention me?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @jugg1es y u no mention me?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


@roofrider??? 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jugg1es (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @jugg1es y u no mention me?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You didn't appear in my predicted on Swiftkey 






_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Um guise someone got Cairo drunk. I knew I shouldn't have left him in the frat house 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## undercover (May 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> But I thought you always get sad that you are left out .. like that day when all were sending PM's..
> 
> But @undercover said he will come in evening.. wonder what happened

Click to collapse



Your evening and my evening are on the different time zone....



Anyone mentions me again and doesn't include pic of tits will have a vacation from xda organised.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (May 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @jugg1es y u no mention me?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Silly  @Android... you don't mention  @pizza, you eat it.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Your evening and my evening are on the different time zone....
> 
> Anyone mentions me again and doesn't include pic of tits will have a vacation from xda organised.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Your threats don't threaten me, @undercover.


----------



## jugg1es (May 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Your evening and my evening are on the different time zone....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@undercover





:thumbup:

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## undercover (May 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @undercover
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mention me all you want, matey. Any time. :thumbup:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roofrider (May 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @roofrider???
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Wot is happening here   @jugg1es? 

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Um guise someone got Cairo drunk. I knew I shouldn't have left him in the frat house
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Blame it all on  @deathnotice01 and @undercover


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You didn't appear in my predicted on Swiftkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your SwiftKey is a meanie! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 26, 2013)

I was super excited about the vacations and on the second day I am super bored. I think this will continue till the Note arrives.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Tapatalk 4 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.tapatalk4

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I was super excited about the vacations and on the second day I am super bored. I think this will continue till the Note arrives.

Click to collapse



Learn something new. It can be anything.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Tapatalk 4 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tapatalk.tapatalk4
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Thanks :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



NP 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> NP
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Pretty cool isn't it? 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Pretty cool isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



So far I'm enjoying it :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Your evening and my evening are on the different time zone....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sure it wasn't evening when I posted it? 

Because last I checked evening starts at 4pm and I posted it at 11:30pm ist

So that means it was 7pm in UK  @undercover :sly:


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So far I'm enjoying it :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Emoticons are completely broken though and don't look as good 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (May 26, 2013)

My computer has 4 jiggabytes.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 26, 2013)

Hey, Stinky? How about ya? You speak Northern by any chance? Or at least know a few phrases that you could maybe translate?


----------



## Deadly (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> My computer has 4 jiggabytes.

Click to collapse



No surprise there.  T-rex right? Everything in humongous quantities


----------



## Ichigo (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> My computer has 4 jiggabytes.

Click to collapse



Wow. Impressive. :thumbup:


----------



## gadgetroid (May 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> My computer has 4 jigglybytes.

Click to collapse



Did anyone say Jiggly? :sly:


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 26, 2013)

Guise, has anyone tried this: @MikeChannon 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Guise, has anyone tried this: @MikeChannon
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Mike-chan is THE nicest guy on XDA.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Mike-chan is THE nicest guy on XDA.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your mom is the nicest guy on XDA


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 27, 2013)

I thought I was...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your mom is the nicest guy on XDA

Click to collapse



What did I do? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What did I do?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





I don't know. What did you do?


----------



## _Variable (May 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> My computer has 4 jiggabytes.

Click to collapse



my harddrives have 2x 97gigs and a 105gig


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> my harddrives have 2x 97gigs and a 105gig

Click to collapse



i want some jiggabytes too


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i want some jiggabytes too

Click to collapse



You can have the unallocated space...


----------



## veeman (May 27, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> my harddrives have 2x 97gigs and a 105gig

Click to collapse



Jiggabyte
A unit of measure. A technical term similar gigabyte, but much much larger. 
So large in fact that no-one can comprehend its actual value.

-Urban Dictionary


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Emoticons are completely broken though and don't look as good
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yea I'm not using it anymore I'm to used to my Tapatalk Blue 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 27, 2013)

The .999 = 1 thread has been revived. 
@Itchigo @Deadly


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> The .999 = 1 thread has been revived.
> 
> @Itchigo @Deadly

Click to collapse



Thanks. I forgot to bump it. :thumbup:
Let the trolling begin.


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

One could only wish...


----------



## veeman (May 27, 2013)

Is anyone else's notification thing in the top right just linking to the control panel?


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> Is anyone else's notification thing in the top right just linking to the control panel?

Click to collapse



Yup


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> Is anyone else's notification thing in the top right just linking to the control panel?

Click to collapse



I see you're no longer a rainbow puking t-rex.
@Tezlastorme


----------



## veeman (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I see you're no longer a rainbow puking t-rex.
> 
> @Tezlastorme

Click to collapse



Yeah, I got bored of that one. I felt like being a cute t-rex.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, I got bored of that one. I felt like being a cute t-rex.

Click to collapse



It's more of a "short bus" t Rex you have now but whatevs. 

-kcco-


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's more of a "short bus" t Rex you have now but whatevs.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Bahaaa 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, I got bored of that one. I felt like being a cute t-rex.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

My family seems to have some supernatural power to break anything of mine they touch.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> You can have the unallocated space...

Click to collapse



Thanks, 
I can put all the junk beiber collection that ever existed there







veeman said:


> Jiggabyte
> A unit of measure. A technical term similar gigabyte, but much much larger.
> So large in fact that no-one can comprehend its actual value.
> 
> -Urban Dictionary

Click to collapse



Jigglybyte? 

Btw i like you better when you puked rainbows. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## _Variable (May 27, 2013)

.......bored......


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> .......bored......

Click to collapse



Derob? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Derob?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Potato you pervert 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## gadgetroid (May 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Derob?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I can't believe what I'm reading!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Potato you pervert
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse









gadgetroid said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading!!!

Click to collapse



Wut? 

I don't get what's so bad about the inverted bored? 

You are hiding secrets from me


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

My dictionary says nothin



Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## gadgetroid (May 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wut?
> 
> I don't get what's so bad about the inverted bored?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't!?!? 

IT'S ANARCHY, I SAY!!!


----------



## _Variable (May 27, 2013)

derob


----------



## gadgetroid (May 27, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> derob

Click to collapse



TWO of you!?!?


----------



## _Variable (May 27, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> TWO of you!?!?

Click to collapse



SERIOUSLY... dafuq is wrong with "derob"?!? 




        NOT FUNNY


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 27, 2013)

Nobody missed me?
Derob

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Nobody missed me?
> Derob
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!

Click to collapse



Why would we? 

-kcco-


----------



## gadgetroid (May 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Nobody missed me?
> Derob
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!

Click to collapse



Hello. 






















Do I know you? :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Why would we?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Because I'm am awesome! Plus I'm a member of the frat. Which makes me awesome. How's it going Skinny?







gadgetroid said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Smh

Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Because I'm am awesome! Plus I'm a member of the frat. Which makes me awesome. How's it going Skinny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm fantastic, thanks for asking.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 27, 2013)

Trying the new Tapatalk Beta. Not bad.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Nobody missed me?
> Derob
> 
> Sent with my Sonic Screwdriver!

Click to collapse



I did 

But your back 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I did
> 
> But your back
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Haha thanks.

Anyway, I am king of perpendicular bisectors now.










Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Haha thanks.
> 
> Anyway, I am king of perpendicular bisectors now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I remember those 

/patronising 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 27, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Oh I remember those
> 
> /patronising
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I hate them lol. Why not draw a line in the middle of the effing line?

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's the part where I was completely joking, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



O gosh dont gp jriot  ang soo many muffins for my army 

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

oh man jeremy, who's gonna enslave the muffins now?


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> oh man jeremy, who's gonna enslave the muffins now?

Click to collapse



No idea. Howve u been

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

I don't want Jeremy to go 





Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't want Jeremy to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey jeff how u been

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't want Jeremy to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



me too, i was hoping to rule the world and enslave humanity with you chums


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 27, 2013)

Jeremy please don't go. You're a great addition to the frat and a great guy and a cool dad!

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 27, 2013)

I asked how everyones doing o.o

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 27, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> I asked how everyones doing o.o
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



I'm doing good. You?
And, I think search is down.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## jugg1es (May 27, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41887380

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

Look what this a$$wipe wrote about me http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41887380

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Look what this a$$wipe wrote about me http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41887380
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I lol'ed so hard at your reply xD

How's everyone  ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I lol'ed so hard at your reply xD
> 
> How's everyone  ?

Click to collapse





I edited it look at it now. 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I edited it look at it now.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Nicely handled  very mature


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nicely handled  very mature

Click to collapse



Thank you.

I'm just shocked I don't even know that guy. But I reported it well see where it goes.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm just shocked I don't even know that guy. But I reported it well see where it goes.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Sometimes certain RCs go a little too far.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 27, 2013)

What a tard lol

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (May 27, 2013)

okay. 3 things. 
1. Baaaaaahahaha. WTF someone gots reportedz for spamming ot. (looks at JeffBrown  )
2. (see quoted post below) wth happened with jeremy?? why is he leaving? not good. 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't want Jeremy to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



3.   @undercover

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## undercover (May 27, 2013)

cascabel said:


> okay. 3 things.
> 1. Baaaaaahahaha. WTF someone gots reportedz for spamming ot. (looks at JeffBrown  )
> 2. (see quoted post below) wth happened with jeremy?? why is he leaving? not good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (May 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



everybody was doing it so i thought i'd try it. lol. i can summon thee tinky. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sometimes certain RCs go a little too far.

Click to collapse



I agree who does he think he is. Funny part is hes a RC and has way less thanks than me. You can't get thanks in ot as far as I know. Not that thanks mean anything but its just funny 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

One does not simply mention undercover, like this; @undercover


----------



## cascabel (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I agree who does he think he is. Funny part is hes a RC and has way less thanks than me. You can't get thanks in ot as far as I know. Not that thanks mean anything but its just funny
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



lol. true. i lol'ed when i saw it though. who says you can't frequent ot while being helpful in you device's subforums. 







RohinZaraki said:


> One does not simply mention undercover, like this; @undercover

Click to collapse



hm... then let's try  @tinky 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 27, 2013)

Hello people  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hello people
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



People ?! Geez, talk about insensitive 
@downtownjeff : Decided to toss in my two cents regarding the matter, incase anyone cares


----------



## jugg1es (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> People ?! Geez, talk about insensitive
> 
> @downtownjeff : Decided to toss in my two cents regarding the matter, incase anyone cares

Click to collapse



I saw that, you could have named names i don't think people would have minded.  I for one am probably on a par with @DowntownJeffBrown with with posts in ot (in fact i think we are pretty much on a par overall, havnt looked in quite a while) 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I saw that, you could have named names i don't think people would have minded.  I for one am probably on a par with @DowntownJeffBrown with with posts in ot (in fact i think we are pretty much on a par overall, havnt looked in quite a while)
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Oh, don't worry. You were on my hit list


----------



## Deadly (May 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I saw that, you could have named names i don't think people would have minded.  I for one am probably on a par with @DowntownJeffBrown with with posts in ot (in fact i think we are pretty much on a par overall, havnt looked in quite a while)
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



me me me? 

I have around 4.5k posts in OT


----------



## _Variable (May 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> me me me?
> 
> I have around 4.5k posts in OT

Click to collapse



I think for every post I make outside OT, I make 20 OT posts, lol


----------



## jugg1es (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Oh, don't worry. You were on my hit list

Click to collapse



The whole conversation has been removed 
from the spam thread 






Deadly said:


> me me me?
> 
> I have around 4.5k posts in OT

Click to collapse





_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> me me me?
> 
> I have around 4.5k posts in OT

Click to collapse



I'm not allowed to go after Senior Mods  so no, you weren't on my hit list
@jugg1es

Yeah, I noticed


----------



## _Variable (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm not allowed to go after Senior Mods  so no, you weren't on my hit list
> @jugg1es
> 
> Yeah, I noticed

Click to collapse



What did it say?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 27, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I think for every post I make outside OT, I make 20 OT posts, lol

Click to collapse



That's nothin'. I make about 200+

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

@SammyDroidWiz

Some RC called Disturbed brought forward DownTownJeff's profile as a problem case since he has 9k posts and most of them are in OT...he was reported as a SPAM user


----------



## veeman (May 27, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's more of a "short bus" t Rex you have now but whatevs.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bahaaa
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



 



deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks,
> I can put all the junk beiber collection that ever existed there
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I got bored of that avatar.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 27, 2013)

Wonder when I can change my avatar 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Wonder when I can change my avatar
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Once your 2 weeks are up, then you have permission to change it


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @SammyDroidWiz
> 
> Some RC called Disturbed brought forward DownTownJeff's profile as a problem case since he has 9k posts and most of them are in OT...he was reported as a SPAM user

Click to collapse



And looks like he was wrong cause his post is gone. Hall monitors  
Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

Paid electricity, water, telephone and Internet bills all by myself today. Also transferred 12000 Rupees to my brother in other part of country(First bank transaction alone)  
Doing some chores feels good!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Paid electricity, water, telephone and Internet bills all by myself today. Also transferred 12000 Rupees to my brother in other part of country(First bank transaction alone)
> Doing some chores feels good!

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And looks like he was wrong cause his post is gone. Hall monitors  He must have gotten picked on a lot in school Lol
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Don't make fun about being picked on in school....just don't .___.

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And looks like he was wrong cause his post is gone. Hall monitors  He must have gotten picked on a lot in school Lol
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Don't make fun about being picked on in school....just don't .___.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

Hiya, muffins.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And looks like he was wrong cause his post is gone. Hall monitors  He must have gotten picked on a lot in school Lol
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Don't make fun about being picked on in school....just don't .___.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse




My bad sorry I shouldn't have said that 

I edited my post please do the same. I was mad an shouldn't have said that.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse




Sarcasm Sarcasm Everywhere Everywhere.

The Note Arrived. Note One though I was expecting Note Two.
Still awesome.


Sent from my GT N7000


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

i m ignored 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I hate them lol. Why not draw a line in the middle of the effing line?
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Because, it is important you draw the line directly in the center. You can't just free ball it.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> i m ignored
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know that feel 
@DowntownJeffBrown 

Nah, I'm not mad  just that you can tell I have some "memories" regarding that area :/

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> i m ignored
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



By whom?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

Sup bawls? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> By whom?

Click to collapse



I said hi and no one replied.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

We're all productive here in OT, 
We comprise the largest single army of assorted creatures to ease off the tensions of development, 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I know that feel
> @DowntownJeffBrown
> 
> Nah, I'm not mad  just that you can tell I have some "memories" regarding that area :/
> ...

Click to collapse



Which is why I owed u an apology 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> me me me?
> 
> I have around 4.5k posts in OT

Click to collapse



Is there a way of knowing the exact number?


----------



## shree_tejas (May 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Sarcasm Sarcasm Everywhere Everywhere.
> 
> The Note Arrived. Note One though I was expecting Note Two.
> Still awesome.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ganta ganta everywhere  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Is there a way of knowing the exact number?

Click to collapse



I don't think so. You can check your post count in every thread you participated in in off-topic, and then add them up, but that'll take a while.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Which is why I owed u an apology
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



*Virtual Thanks hit* 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Is there a way of knowing the exact number?

Click to collapse



Oh deadly noes, 

He's a seniorito mod ya know

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Oh deadly noes,
> 
> He's a seniorito mod ya know
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Ohai potato 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## shree_tejas (May 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Oh deadly noes,
> 
> He's a seniorito mod ya know
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Senorita mod??? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Senorita mod???
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



He said "senorito".

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't think so. You can check your post count in every thread you participated in in off-topic, and then add them up, but that'll take *a while*.

Click to collapse



Deal breaker.

I have only 790 posts here, Jeff who joined after me has more posts!! :crying::crying::crying:

Screw you @undercover


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Senorita mod???
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



It's like a burrito, but better 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> It's like a burrito, but better
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



A female burrito :good:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai potato
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Hai mr.aristocat







RohinZaraki said:


> It's like a burrito, but better
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



El burrito? Bueno! 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> A female burrito :good:

Click to collapse



That's the worse kind. It won't shut up...ever.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> It's like a burrito, but better
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Burritos make my dog gassy :thumbdown:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's the worse kind. It won't shut up...ever.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



But you get to eat her, dont ya?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Ganta ganta everywhere
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Wut?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Burritos make my dog gassy :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You aren't supposed to feed dogs burritos =___=




roofrider said:


> But you get to eat her, dont ya?

Click to collapse



Not when she pulls this crap






Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Deal breaker.
> 
> I have only 790 posts here, Jeff who joined after me has more posts!! :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> Screw you   @undercover

Click to collapse



Get to work 



@undercover WAZ UP!!!

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You aren't supposed to feed dogs burritos =___=
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Them girl burritos can never shut up.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Them girl burritos can never shut up.

Click to collapse



Exactly.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

Aahhhhem.

I Got my NOTE delivered today


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You aren't supposed to feed dogs burritos =___=
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



But he likes them!

Although, he scares himself with his own farts.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Them girl burritos can never shut up.

Click to collapse



You mean the female dog people that eats burritos then yes

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> But he likes them!
> 
> Although, he scares himself with his own farts.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm dying here xD

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm dying here xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



R.I.P.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm dying here xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



We will miss you man, we surely will, 


Can i has ur HTC One X? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm dying here xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You shall never be forgotten. R.I.P.


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> We will miss you man, we surely will,
> 
> 
> Can i has ur HTC One X?
> ...

Click to collapse



I want his girlfriends. 
Can i has your girlfriends rohin?


foreveralone.gif


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I want his girlfriends.
> Can i has your girlfriends rohin?
> 
> 
> foreveralone.gif

Click to collapse



Hey, if you get his girlfriends, then I call his friends!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 27, 2013)

He's not responding, 

I bet he's up there somewhere with XDA Jesus now. 




So........ 
I'll just claim my One X

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey, if you get his girlfriends, then I call his friends!

Click to collapse



I call dibs on his moneh! Hope he's a rich little bugger.
I get the moneh and his girls. Yay!!

Thank you late Rohin


----------



## veeman (May 27, 2013)

Rohin, can I has your chezy pofs?


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I call dibs on his moneh! Hope he's a rich little bugger.
> I get the moneh and his girls. Yay!!
> 
> Thank you late Rohin

Click to collapse



No fair! We'll split the money 30-70, ok?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Aahhhhem.
> 
> I Got my NOTE delivered today

Click to collapse



Do u love it? :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Do u love it? :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Of course! Awesome phone is Awesome


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Of course! Awesome phone is Awesome

Click to collapse



That's awesome brother I'm excited for u 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Deadly (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Is there a way of knowing the exact number?

Click to collapse



well, my frat posts are around 2.5k and sgy ot is 1.5 k.. so I would assume rest of ot posts would be 500 minimum. So 4.5k roughly


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> well, my frat posts are around 2.5k and sgy ot is 1.5 k.. so I would assume rest of ot posts would be 500 minimum. So 4.5k roughly

Click to collapse



2.5k in the frat?!  Get a life!


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's awesome brother I'm excited for u
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse




Thank You!

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> 2.5k in the frat?!  Get a life!

Click to collapse



Deadly is the SM here with the hidden Powers


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No fair! We'll split the money 30-70, ok?

Click to collapse



Nope, you can have his pets though.
I'll buy you a pack of cheezy pofs with that money if you want.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 2.5k in the frat?!  Get a life!

Click to collapse



Deadly is the SM here with the hidden Powers


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

F U XDA!!!

It showing there is one more unread page and if i click, it's taking me to this very page after a reload.

Edit: Ok, looks like this post fixed it.


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Nope, you can have his pets though.
> I'll buy you a pack of cheezy pofs with that money if you want.

Click to collapse



No. We shall find a compromise, or fight to the death.


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. We shall find a compromise, or fight to the death.

Click to collapse



I'll give you one of his girls?


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'll give you .99999... of his girls?

Click to collapse



Make it two and we have a deal.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'll give you one of his girls?

Click to collapse



chezy pofs r betar. 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Make it two and we have a deal.

Click to collapse



0.99999 + 0.99999, deal. :good:



Android Pizza said:


> chezy pofs r betar.

Click to collapse



Granted. You get chezy pufs.


----------



## Deadly (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 2.5k in the frat?!  Get a life!

Click to collapse



you have more than me in frat thread post count.. so stfu with the advice 

And I just lost 500+ posts .wonder what happened


----------



## roofrider (May 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> And I just lost 500+ posts .wonder what happened

Click to collapse



I think @veeman ate them, you can never trust a dino.


----------



## Deadly (May 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I think @veeman ate them, you can never trust a dino.

Click to collapse



Nope.. my help thread just got deleted.. I guess must be an accident.. I reported it to captain.. I didn't even get a pm..


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Nope.. my help thread just got deleted.. I guess must be an accident.. I reported it to captain.. I didn't even get a pm..

Click to collapse



G Y Help thread?????


----------



## Deadly (May 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> G Y Help thread?????

Click to collapse



Its back.. all is fine.. and my post count is back to 9220+ too..


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

Just asked my best friend out,She agreed.
I am surprised she agreed to go out with me,I mean I don't consider myself Hottest guy in town and nearly all the Hunks I know have asked her out and she had turned them down.

I am so happy so had to tell someone and you people are very nice!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Just asked my best friend out,She agreed.
> I am surprised she agreed to go out with me,I mean I don't consider myself Hottest guy in town and nearly all the Hunks I know have asked her out and she had turned them down.
> 
> I am so happy so had to tell someone and you people are very nice!

Click to collapse



Good for you!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Just asked my best friend out,She agreed.
> I am surprised she agreed to go out with me,I mean I don't consider myself Hottest guy in town and nearly all the Hunks I know have asked her out and she had turned them down.
> 
> I am so happy so had to tell someone and you people are very nice!

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Prawesome (May 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Just asked my best friend out,She agreed.
> I am surprised she agreed to go out with me,I mean I don't consider myself Hottest guy in town and nearly all the Hunks I know have asked her out and she had turned them down.
> 
> I am so happy so had to tell someone and you people are very nice!

Click to collapse



You got out of the friendzone 
Also @jRi0T68 come back dude


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes!



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Next step is to decide a place to take her for dinner and what to wear.



Prawesome said:


> You got out of the friendzone
> Also @jRi0T68 come back dude

Click to collapse



Yup! I GOT OUT of friendzone!!!


----------



## Prawesome (May 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not something most boys can achieve .. Be proud :thumbup:

Maybe she loved you from fhr beginning


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That's not something most boys can achieve .. Be proud :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe she loved you from fhr beginning

Click to collapse



That would be like amazing! totally amazing.


----------



## undercover (May 27, 2013)

Gents, can I please kindly ask you to stop mentioning me? All it will achieve is that I'll disable it, and one very very useful feature on xda will be wasted. Especially as this can be used to call people over to the threads they don't know anything about. 

_Sent from my VHS player. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (May 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> Gents, can I please kindly ask you to stop mentioning me? All it will achieve is that I'll disable it, and one very very useful feature on xda will be wasted. Especially as this can be used to call people over to the threads they don't know anything about.
> 
> _Sent from my VHS player. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Ooooh stinky got annoyed 

Sorry man.. won't do again..

But for heck of it @undercover.. as I won't be able to do it from now on without reason .


----------



## undercover (May 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Ooooh stinky got annoyed
> 
> Sorry man.. won't do again..
> 
> But for heck of it @undercover.. as I won't be able to do it from now on without reason .

Click to collapse



Not annoyed, far from it  
It's just one feature if xda that I find extremely useful and don't like to see it abused, especially as I don't spend much time on xda lately and that can be used to call me in. 

_Sent from my VHS player. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Deadly (May 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not annoyed, far from it
> It's just one feature if xda that I find extremely useful and don't like to see it abused, especially as I don't spend much time on xda lately and that can be used to call me in.
> 
> _Sent from my VHS player. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I agree.. :thumbup: I do feel that's one great option indeed.. you should blame veeman if you want to stop this though.. the root cause I mean..


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

@undercover Master! You have returned! *bows at undercover's feet*

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> Gents, can I please kindly ask you to stop mentioning me? All it will achieve is that I'll disable it, and one very very useful feature on xda will be wasted. Especially as this can be used to call people over to the threads they don't know anything about.
> 
> _Sent from my VHS player. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Can I do it one last time?


----------



## undercover (May 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Can I do it one last time?

Click to collapse



No. 

_Sent from my VHS player. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Just asked my best friend out,She agreed.
> I am surprised she agreed to go out with me,I mean I don't consider myself Hottest guy in town and nearly all the Hunks I know have asked her out and she had turned them down.
> 
> I am so happy so had to tell someone and you people are very nice!

Click to collapse



Dead Rohin approves this :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (May 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not annoyed, far from it
> It's just one feature if xda that I find extremely useful and don't like to see it abused, especially as I don't spend much time on xda lately and that can be used to call me in.
> 
> _Sent from my VHS player. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



Didn't see this post b4. Sowy.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> No.
> 
> _Sent from my VHS player. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse



I really wasn't expecting that response. Imma do it anyways.


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

@ veeman - Everybody is gone. Wanna through a party?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @ veeman - Everybody is gone. Wanna through a party?

Click to collapse



I'm here.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidSlave (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @ veeman - Everybody is gone. Wanna through a party?

Click to collapse



Dude she is asking you on a date. Her pic is posted about 1000 pages back. Go for it!


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> Dude she is asking you on a date. Her pic is posted about 1000 pages back. Go for it!

Click to collapse




Hey, don't tell veeman this, but he actually witnessed me kill somebody, and I'm trying to get rid of him so he doesn't get me arrested.  Don't blow my plan! 

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I'm here.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, right. You can set up the party. Begin by decorating.


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @ veeman - Everybody is gone. Wanna through a party?

Click to collapse





asf58967 said:


> Dude she is asking you on a date. Her pic is posted about 1000 pages back. Go for it!

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> Hey, don't tell veeman this, but he actually witnessed me kill somebody, and I'm trying to get rid of him so he doesn't get me arrested.  Don't blow my plan!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat......


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wat......

Click to collapse



Good. Act dumb and maybe I'll spare you...


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 28, 2013)

My only source of entertainment is gone. My 80GB harddisk blown!
No more computer.

Sent from my Hot Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## AndroidSlave (May 28, 2013)

@veeman she is allergic to sesame seeds... You can crush them up and spike her drink! W00t

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SV using Tapatalk 3


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My only source of entertainment is gone. My 80GB harddisk blown!
> No more computer.
> 
> Sent from my Hot Samsung Galaxy Note

Click to collapse



That sucks dude! Sorry. You win some, you loose some...







asf58967 said:


> @veeman she is allergic to sesame seeds... You can crush them up and spike her drink! W00t
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SV using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:


----------



## AndroidSlave (May 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My only source of entertainment is gone. My 80GB harddisk blown!
> No more computer.
> 
> Sent from my Hot Samsung Galaxy Note

Click to collapse



I think 80gb HDS cost like 4 dollars these days. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SV using Tapatalk 3


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> I think 80gb HDS cost like 4 dollars these days.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SV using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



2TB HDD for $75 at Walmart.


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

Can't mention @undercover? I has very sad sads now.


----------



## cascabel (May 28, 2013)

let's stop mentioning undercover guys.  he does have a good point. :thumbup:
@jRi0T68 bro come back. we haz many a sads. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

cascabel said:


> let's stop mentioning undercover guys.  he does have a good point. :thumbup:
> @jRi0T68 bro come back. we haz many a sads.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



We'll mention  @jugg1es instead. :thumbup:
Jeremy will post, sucker is just lurking  i think.


----------



## cascabel (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> We'll mention @jugg1es instead. :thumbup:
> Jeremy will post, sucker is just lurking.

Click to collapse



lol. sup roofie. you on vacation? you're here all the time. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. sup roofie. you on vacation? you're here all the time.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Well, kinda.  I hit the bed early at nights so i stay here in the mornings. How you doing?

And here is your daily dose of racks and kitteh people.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well, kinda.  I hit the bed early at nights so i stay here in the mornings. How you doing?
> 
> And here is your daily dose of racks and kitteh people.

Click to collapse



My two favorite things :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> My two favorite things :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse





Lmao!
This is exactly how i sleep.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lmao!
> This is exactly how i sleep.

Click to collapse



Bahaaa 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bahaaa
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



This guy is awesome!!






Do your kittehs do crazy things?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> This guy is awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He sits like a human 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He sits like a human
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Lolololol nice!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2013)




----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

Awesome sauce!!1!!1






Wif musik


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2013)

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

Morning muffins 

Ooh,  Kittehs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 28, 2013)

Yeah You people are right. Win some lose some.
Now I have  a girlfriend but no computer 

Sent from my Hot Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 28, 2013)

Damn~ 
My internet sucks..
I can't even view half of the images posted here!!
I wanna see those kitteh!!
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Is it me or are roofie's pics a fail? They never load


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Is it me or are roofie's pics a fail? They never load

Click to collapse



It's you, loading ok for me 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## cascabel (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Is it me or are roofie's pics a fail? They never load

Click to collapse



it's always you. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 28, 2013)

@prawnsome 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Is it me or are roofie's pics a fail? They never load

Click to collapse



U 
Gifs? In the app?


----------



## _Variable (May 28, 2013)

I have 617 posts here in frat

this is #618


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> U
> Gifs? In the app?

Click to collapse



On the App, yes


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

Hello sad burritos

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

OK Frat!!!

Time for some fun....

Let's (temporarily) make this a thread about songs that you like, but heard/found in the most unexpected of places.

Mine:

A White Demon Love Song by The Killers.
From the Twilight soundtrack. 

Pinging
@roofrider @RohinZaraki @TheSkinnyDrummer @Axis_Drummer 
Imma bit¢h slap y'all if you don't participate!

Edit: @deathnotice01 you too, b!tch!

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> OK Frat!!!
> 
> Time for some fun....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Am I still dead to you? 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Am I still dead to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, but you're a noob when it comes to music 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Am I still dead to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've been hiding from me :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> You've been hiding from me :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have I? 







Sleepy! said:


> No, but you're a noob when it comes to music
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




That's what you think 



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Am I still dead to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Possible. 
@sleepy
Whatever duck head 

Mine is King of Fools - Poets of the fall. 



Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> OK Frat!!!
> 
> Time for some fun....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




No More Lies. Iron Maiden
In a DragonBallZ game my immature friend was playing -_____-



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Have I?
> 
> 
> That's what you think
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't think the truth, you know it. 
@undercover even you can weigh in with your extinct communist anthems... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You don't think the truth, you know it.
> @undercover even you can weigh in with your extinct communist anthems...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



CCCP anthem on YouTube. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You don't think the truth, you know it.
> @undercover even you can weigh in with your extinct communist anthems...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Your barren mind deceives you 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> CCCP anthem on YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Be creative, Vlga







QuantumFoam said:


> Your barren mind deceives you
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Possible... I am at the airport after all... The air here is different...
Like a bus stop.

Also, you know how they are... They hired stinky. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------

Now playing: Break on Through by The Doors

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

Now playing: Break on Through by The Doors

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Be creative, Vlga
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is "what are you listening to" thread already. Gtfo. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> OK Frat!!!
> 
> Time for some fun....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@jRi0T68 left because of you *****

Get him back here, then we will play games 

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

Oh.. and Justin Bieber's Baby
Came from Bieber 

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Awkward....

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Awkward....

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Oh.. and Justin Bieber's Baby
Came from Bieber 

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

Awkward....

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------




undercover said:


> There is "what are you listening to" thread already. Gtfo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Following queefyy's footsteps now, are we?

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------

Tapatalk... -.-

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




undercover said:


> There is "what are you listening to" thread already. Gtfo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Following queefyy's footsteps now, are we?

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------

Tapatalk... -.-

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------

Tapatalk... -.-


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Following his footsteps? What do you mean? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> @jRi0T68 left because of you *****
> 
> Get him back here, then we will play games
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't ask him to leave.
Just talked to him in a tone that was every bit as serious as his.
He's an adult, and he knows he's our brother.
I'm not apologising just for the one time I talked as seriously with him as he does in almost every post. I think he overreacted, and I while never meant to hurt him, I think I'd say almost the same thing again if I had the chance.
He can come back whenever he wants. 
But I'm not apologising for what I said.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Oh..for gods sake


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I didn't ask him to leave.
> Just talked to him in a tone that was every bit as serious as his.
> He's an adult, and he knows he's our brother.
> I'm not apologising just for the one time I talked as seriously with him as he does in almost every post. I think he overreacted, and I while never meant to hurt him, I think I'd say almost the same thing again if I had the chance.
> ...

Click to collapse



Kiss my feet or gtfo! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I didn't ask him to leave.
> Just talked to him in a tone that was every bit as serious as his.
> He's an adult, and he knows he's our brother.
> I'm not apologising just for the one time I talked as seriously with him as he does in almost every post. I think he overreacted, and I while never meant to hurt him, I think I'd say almost the same thing again if I had the chance.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. You came off as an absolute brat.. Especially with that "You are not a GB member" statement of yours


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nope. You came off as an absolute brat.. Especially with that "You are not a GB member" statement of yours

Click to collapse



I second that. It wasn't nice at all. Dickish. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nope. You came off as an absolute brat.. Especially with that "You are not a GB member" statement of yours

Click to collapse






undercover said:


> I second that. It wasn't nice at all. Dickish.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He comes off as patronising in half his posts.
If you give some, you gotta be ready to take some.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> He comes off as patronising in half his posts.
> If you give some, you gotta be ready to take some.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Sorry mate, but he is old enough and experienced enough to be patronising. Even then, i don't think he is. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sorry mate, but he is old enough and experienced enough to be patronising. Even then, i don't think he is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bro, I ain't apologising for something that I don't feel was wrong.
He's not a GB member, and he didn't know what he was talking about.
The least he could've done was wait for it to play out before saying 'Explain yourself or GTFO' to me.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

Morning girls 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning girls
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



****** slaps Juggs*

Oops, sorry, wasn't meant for you. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> ****** slaps Juggs*
> 
> Oops, sorry, wasn't meant for you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> ****** slaps Juggs*
> 
> Oops, sorry, wasn't meant for you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Looks like a towel hanger 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

Can't we all get along ang troll our senior mod deadlee instead? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can't we all get along ang troll our senior mod deadlee instead?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



We could all get along and troll the galaxy y ot 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> We could all get along and troll the galaxy y ot
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Ok mister, but be on yo best behavior

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ok mister, but be on yo best behavior
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



His "best" behaviour is your worst nightmare. Are you sure? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Bro, I ain't apologising for something that I don't feel was wrong.
> He's not a GB member, and he didn't know what he was talking about.
> The least he could've done was wait for it to play out before saying 'Explain yourself or GTFO' to me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



He didnt tell you any "Explain yourself or GTFO" 
What he said was, take your problems with qf to pm. That's it. You over reacted to that and went ultra-**** at him. 
I don't think this is gonna make any difference anyway... Just wanted to get it off my mind.. And I am pretty damn sure you are spamming my wa now :sly:


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He didnt tell you any "Explain yourself or GTFO"
> What he said was, take your problems with qf to pm. That's it. You over reacted to that and went ultra-**** at him.
> I don't think this is gonna make any difference anyway... Just wanted to get it off my mind.. And I am pretty damn sure you are spamming my wa now :sly:

Click to collapse



Sure I over reacted. But it's not like he doesn't, either.

About the WA quip...
No. That is a different field of interaction.
Learn to compartmentalise, young padawan.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He didnt tell you any "Explain yourself or GTFO"
> What he said was, take your problems with qf to pm. That's it. You over reacted to that and went ultra-**** at him.
> I don't think this is gonna make any difference anyway... Just wanted to get it off my mind.. And I am pretty damn sure you are spamming my wa now :sly:

Click to collapse



Ultra-****? I like that 

Serious mode on
Right, as we are bashing Sleepy anyway. Here's my 2c,whicj might or might not come as patronising. 
Sleepy, as of lately you are being a troll for the sake of being a troll, often not even funny. Your replies are often cocky, and not in a good way. I'd say you need to calm down a bit. 

/serious mode off

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> Ooh,  Kittehs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ultra-****? I like that
> 
> Serious mode on
> Right, as we are bashing Sleepy anyway. Here's my 2c,whicj might or might not come as patronising.
> ...

Click to collapse



To be honest, I haven't been finding any decent company here as of the last 1½ months or so.
No Apex, no meaningful interaction with most of the older members, who seem to not be here most of the time (other than the last week, I think)
I've talked more over gtalk or WhatsApp of late than the frat.

It's come to the point that a double entendre is more fun than almost any other reply here.

I've also made lots of new threads in the last 1½ months... Same reason. It's more fulfilling. Even if the thread dies.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ultra-****? I like that
> 
> Serious mode on
> Right, as we are bashing Sleepy anyway. Here's my 2c,whicj might or might not come as patronising.
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ok mister, but be on yo best behavior
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Im always on my best behaviour 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> To be honest, I haven't been finding any decent company here as of the last 1½ months or so.
> No Apex, no meaningful interaction with most of the older members, who seem to not be here most of the time (other than the last week, I think)
> I've talked more over gtalk or WhatsApp of late than the frat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xda OT? Fulfilling? You have your priorities skewed up.
Go and learn more about your device, go play outside, interact with peers irl, learn coding, learn design, learn whatever. That is fulfilling. 
Xda OT is simply a place to kill some time and to have a chat to people with same interests. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> To be honest, I haven't been finding any decent company here as of the last 1½ months or so.
> No Apex, no meaningful interaction with most of the older members, who seem to not be here most of the time (other than the last week, I think)
> I've talked more over gtalk or WhatsApp of late than the frat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, people don't talk with you if you come off in a bad way


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Xda OT? Fulfilling? You have your priorities skewed up.
> Go and learn more about your device, go play outside, interact with peers irl, learn coding, learn design, learn whatever. That is fulfilling.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure.
If you wanna say that, then complaining about me trolling OT is redundant. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Sure.
> If you wanna say that, then complaining about me trolling OT is redundant.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No it's not. It doesn't mean that you can entertain yourself at the cost of others being upset. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

Can I join teh frat again


----------



## Sleepy! (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> No it's not. It doesn't mean that you can entertain yourself at the cost of others being upset.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The others you talk of have been at least mildly upsetting to me or other members.
I never said anything.
The one time I talk back, all the adults come running.
Nice.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Can I join teh frat again

Click to collapse



Are you cool?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> Are you cool?

Click to collapse



I think so 

Hey hey I'm better than 4D1L


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

Who wants some chill pills? 

We all need them now. 

And no veeman, you're a dinosaur. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

Dudes hold your e-dicks for a moment or two. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

And can I use this custom muffin avatar 



Or the op can add it to the avatar choices?


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Can I join teh frat again

Click to collapse



Who are you?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse



JasonxD


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Who wants some chill pills?
> 
> We all need them now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't hold mine for longer than 30 seconds, sorry. "something" happens after that. 


Sleepy, see, even now, a few people you know well told you something and you didn't even for a second think "maybe it's worth thinking about". 
Sorry mate, this is not a constructive conversation and i don't want to continue it as long as your attitude stays the same. Bye. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse



Who are you? Proper identification needed. :sly:


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Who are you? Proper identification needed. :sly:

Click to collapse



And who are YOU? I believe that question still stands.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> And who are YOU? I believe that question still stands....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am the hope of the universe. I am the answer to all living things that cry out for peace. I am protector of the innocent. I am the light in the darkness. I am truth. Ally to good! Nightmare to you!


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I am the hope of the universe. I am the answer to all living things that cry out for peace. I am protector of the innocent. I am the light in the darkness. I am truth. Ally to good! Nightmare to you!

Click to collapse



There we go again... 

How many times did i tell you to take it easy with them painkillers... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> There we go again...
> 
> How many times did i tell you to take it easy with them painkillers...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



800mg of ibuprophen 12 hours ago.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

INTRO AGAIN...
Im Jason >.>
I look like a japanese or chinese even through im a filipino 
I like... XDA, FPS games ^^
Criminal Record
MURDERER...
I murdered a banana >.>
What brought me to xda is custom roms and kernels


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> INTRO AGAIN...
> Im Jason >.>
> I look like a japanese or chinese even through im a filipino
> I like... XDA, FPS games ^^
> ...

Click to collapse



You what? :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> You what? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He says he likes to look at hentai.


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> He says he likes to look at hentai.

Click to collapse



I mean killing a banana. :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> I mean killing a banana. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, my bad.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> I mean killing a banana. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That intro is 6 months old. :sly:


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> That intro is 6 months old. :sly:

Click to collapse



You killed a banana 6 months ago? You can't kill a banana, you know? Not on xda. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I am the hope of the universe. I am the answer to all living things that cry out for peace. I am protector of the innocent. I am the light in the darkness. I am truth. Ally to good! Nightmare to you!

Click to collapse



Okay. So... I cried out "burritos", seems no savior showed up. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> You killed a banana 6 months ago? You can't kill a banana, you know? Not on xda.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I killed a banana in real life...
I made it split...
Sliced...

Also killed it in a game


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Okay. So... I cried out "burritos", seems no savior showed up.
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Were they any good? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I killed a banana in real life...
> I made it split...

Click to collapse



I'm afraid you cannot join the frat. Killing a banana is strictly prohibited here. 
It's mentioned in the op. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Were they any good?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Orly 

I joined this frat 6 months ago and no one said its not allowed 

sent from my muffin \m/


----------



## Deadly (May 28, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Orly
> 
> I joined this frat 6 months ago and no one said its not allowed
> 
> sent from my muffin \m/

Click to collapse



You didn't join. You pledged. And left and pledged again and left again. 

So now you want to join again to leave again?


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You didn't join. You pledged. And left and pledged again and left again.
> 
> So now you want to join again to leave again?

Click to collapse



Hey Deadly! I've got a question for you.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You didn't join. You pledged. And left and pledged again and left again.
> 
> So now you want to join again to leave again?

Click to collapse



Kkkkkk and no m not gonna leave again 

sent from my (muffin)


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 28, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Kkkkkk and no m not gonna leave again
> 
> sent from my (muffin)

Click to collapse



Deadly's a Senior Mod now. He'll ban you if you do 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Deadly's a Senior Mod now. He'll ban you if you do
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ermm..What?!?!! :what::what::what:

sent from my (muffin)


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 28, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Ermm..What?!?!! :what::what::what:
> 
> sent from my (muffin)

Click to collapse



Yeah... You've been away for to long. Skinny is now a forum moderator

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yeah... You've been away for to long. Skinny is now a forum moderator
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Uhmmm... Pfftt 







sent from my (muffin)


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I killed a banana in real life...
> I made it split...
> Sliced...
> 
> Also killed it in a game

Click to collapse



That doesn't sound apeeling.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



You get so silent at times do ya cat man? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

QueefyMcQueeferson said:


> 20/10 vision and I never can get the Captcha...

Click to collapse



Wow. That's really good vision.


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Ok.. Some people just don't understand a joke when they see one. 

undercover sounded grumpy in that post against sleepy's "Lets enjoy bla bla" post.. Now it is no secret that @QuantumFoam is grumpy.. 
Queefy = QuantumFoam 

Not Quasi :|


----------



## _Variable (May 28, 2013)

WHos Queefy? A new member?


----------



## cascabel (May 28, 2013)

chill everyone. i'm hungry.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

cascabel said:


> chill everyone. i'm hungry.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Have some tasty prawns. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Also
@Ichigo @QuantumFoam @veeman

Need some help... 

I am just practicing working with 2 classes and thought I had make a calculator which accepts input from main class and shows its answer in another class just for getting practise.. I completed the program but I am kinda confused.. 
I have declared 3 variables in my main class.. The first two are the numbers and the third number is the addition result. I typed System.out.println("Your answer is" +c); in the second class but i declared the variables in the main class and not in the sub, so its giving me an error.. How do i "link" them?

main class:

```
import java.util.Scanner;

class pracmain {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int a, b, c;
		
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		pracsub newObject = new pracsub();
		
		System.out.println("Enter number: ");
		a = input.nextInt();
		System.out.println("Enter another number");
		b = input.nextInt();
		c = a + b;
		
		newObject.calculator();		
	}
}
```

sub class:

```
public class pracsub {
	public void calculator() {
		System.out.println("Your answer is: " +c);
	}
}
```


---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> chill everyone. i'm hungry.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Eat potatoes


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Have some tasty prawns.
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Shrimp are good

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

cascabel said:


> chill everyone. i'm hungry.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Eat potatoes


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You get so silent at times do ya cat man?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Yea I just got kinda frustrated with that whole ban Jeff for spending to much time in ot so I haven't been on here as much. But ill be back 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## M_T_M (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea I just got kinda frustrated with that whole ban Jeff for spending to much time in ot so I haven't been on here as much. But ill be back
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Who ban wut? 
Also...ohai

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea I just got kinda frustrated with that whole ban Jeff for spending to much time in ot so I haven't been on here as much. But ill be back
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse






don't let it rustle your jimmies cat man.

You have the right to post wherever you want as long as you have access. 







M_T_M said:


> Who ban wut?
> Also...ohai
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Ola, 

Why does your impulse to ban always intrigue you? 

I think archer should get one of those




Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea I just got kinda frustrated with that whole ban Jeff for spending to much time in ot so I haven't been on here as much. But ill be back
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



You actually got intimidated by that crap? I feel more pissed at you than that guy now :|


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Also
> @Ichigo @QuantumFoam @veeman
> 
> Need some help...
> ...

Click to collapse



Class variables can be used in an another class by creating an instance of the original class like you did the first time

Your solution would be, to modify the second class 


```
public class pracsub
 {
pracmain prins = new pracmain();
int num = prins.c;
public void calculator()
 {
System.out.println("Your answer is: " +num);
}
}
```



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Hola mi amigo MTM

Ok.. thats all the 3 words I know in French or Spanish or whatever...

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Class variables can be used in an another class by creating an instance of the original class like you did the first time
> 
> Your solution would be, to modify the second class
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gotcha... prins creates an instant?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Who ban wut?
> Also...ohai
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Ohai brother

This right here. It got erased cause the rc that posted it was wrong to do so. I'm not a dev but I contribute the best I can by posting and learning as much as I can in developer threads. I also participate in all the help threads and post lots of reviews and pics in the accessory thread. Funny part is I have way way more thanks than this rc did and he's trying to call me out for not being a productive member. It just pissed me off but whatever lol

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Also, not necessary, but it is generally accepted that classnames should begin with a capital letter. Not only is this the protocol, but since java is case sensitive, you can even use java keywords as class names
Example 

class break 

Will give you an error since the break keyword is reserved for switch()
But

class Break

Will work
This is just an example. You don't necessarily have to use keywords. 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## cascabel (May 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Who ban wut?
> Also...ohai
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



ohai mtm. 







deathnotice01 said:


> don't let it rustle your jimmies cat man.
> 
> You have the right to post wherever you want as long as you have access.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



seafood sounds nice. with mashed potatoes.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Class variables can be used in an another class by creating an instance of the original class like you did the first time
> 
> Your solution would be, to modify the second class
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gotcha... prins creates an instant?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hola mi amigo MTM
> 
> Ok.. thats all the 3 words I know in French or Spanish or whatever...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prins is the variable that refers to the instance. 
pracmain prins declares variable prins of type pracmain
new pracmain() initializes it




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You actually got intimidated by that crap? I feel more pissed at you than that guy now :|

Click to collapse



Me intimidated hell no. I'm spending a lil less time on here. I've only had one day off work in 3 weeks too and that doesn't help my free time much. I'm at work right now though lol

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai brother
> 
> This right here. It got erased cause the rc that posted it was wrong to do so. I'm not a dev but I contribute the best I can by posting and learning as much as I can in developer threads. I also participate in all the help threads and post lots of reviews and pics in the accessory thread. Funny part is I have way way more thanks than this rc did and he's trying to call me out for not being a productive member. It just pissed me off but whatever lol
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



You prolly did a lot of "hate"  stare at that screenshot. 

Let it go dude. He can f off wherever he's going. 

And how can you spam in OT by being OT? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You prolly did a lot of "hate"  stare at that screenshot.
> 
> Let it go dude. He can f off wherever he's going.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## _Variable (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai brother
> 
> This right here. It got erased cause the rc that posted it was wrong to do so. I'm not a dev but I contribute the best I can by posting and learning as much as I can in developer threads. I also participate in all the help threads and post lots of reviews and pics in the accessory thread. Funny part is I have way way more thanks than this rc did and he's trying to call me out for not being a productive member. It just pissed me off but whatever lol
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I bet that when he sees my post ratio he'll flip out


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai brother
> 
> This right here. It got erased cause the rc that posted it was wrong to do so. I'm not a dev but I contribute the best I can by posting and learning as much as I can in developer threads. I also participate in all the help threads and post lots of reviews and pics in the accessory thread. Funny part is I have way way more thanks than this rc did and he's trying to call me out for not being a productive member. It just pissed me off but whatever lol
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahah




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahah




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahah




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahah




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahah




Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


@Prawesome, not grumpy, just serious for a change 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I bet that when he sees my post ratio he'll flip out

Click to collapse



Haha 

See u guise  make me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:sly: stinky stinky is stinky 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha
> 
> See u guise  make me smile
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not taking a piss out of you.  why name calling? 

I just find it extremely funny. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Imagine what he said with poster = QuantumFoam 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

Watch "Nyan Cat 10 hours (original)" on YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZZ7oFKsKzY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

@Prawesome
Here's a bit of advice I learnt the hard way

Stay the hell away from eclipse. Imagine it to be a whale and you're a little prawn struggling to survive and run/swim




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Queefy.. Still getting error
	c cannot be resolved or is not a field
	c cannot be resolved to a variable


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Prawesome
> Here's a bit of advice I learnt the hard way
> 
> Stay the hell away from eclipse. Imagine it to be a whale and you're a little prawn struggling to survive and run/swim
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL.. I am using eclipse.. Which one should I use then?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Prawesome
> Here's a bit of advice I learnt the hard way
> 
> Stay the hell away from eclipse. Imagine it to be a whale and you're a little prawn struggling to survive and run/swim
> ...

Click to collapse



Great analogy. 

Poor prawn. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not taking a piss out of you.  why name calling?
> 
> I just find it extremely funny.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not made bro  I find it funny now too. I was mad when it happened but that's all. 

-_- 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Queefy.. Still getting error
> c cannot be resolved or is not a field
> c cannot be resolved to a variable

Click to collapse



Did you change the line in println?

It should be println("Result is "+num);




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha
> 
> See u guise  make me smile
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kitteh!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Did you change the line in println?
> 
> It should be println("Result is "+num);
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep.. I did

Still getting c cannot be resolved or is not a field crap


----------



## _Variable (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep.. I did
> 
> Still getting c cannot be resolved or is not a field crap

Click to collapse



Try Android Studio


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> LOL.. I am using eclipse.. Which one should I use then?

Click to collapse



If you're programming basic java, then use something light like BlueJ. 
If you're getting into Android, try Android Studio or IntelliJ
I'll explain why in a few...




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep.. I did
> 
> Still getting c cannot be resolved or is not a field crap

Click to collapse



Which line?




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Queefy.. Still getting error
> c cannot be resolved or is not a field
> c cannot be resolved to a variable

Click to collapse




try the letter "d"  for dark or death or doom or destroy






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm not made bro  I find it funny now too. I was mad when it happened but that's all.
> 
> -_-
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I used to dislike cats a lot, but seeing you post cute pictures of them I'm starting to appreciate cute cats on a limited basis

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Another solution would be to pass the value of c as argument while calling the calculator method




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Which line?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4th line

int num = prins.c;

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

Meh.. leave it.. its just for practice anyway...

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

Meh.. leave it.. its just for practice anyway...

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

And Android studio looks awesome

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------

And Android studio looks awesome


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> try the letter "d"  for dark or death or doom or destroy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Us kittehs are extremely lovable and cute. Just remember we have claws unless some mean human declaws us 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> 4th line
> 
> int num = prins.c;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll give you the solution anyways. Wait a second...


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

@Prawesome
This will work

main class:

```
import java.util.Scanner;

class pracmain 
{
public static void main(String[] args) 
{
int a, b, c;
Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
pracsub newObject = new pracsub();
System.out.println("Enter number: ");
a = input.nextInt();
System.out.println("Enter another number");
b = input.nextInt();
c = a + b;

newObject.calculator(c);
}
}
```

sub class:

```
public class pracsub 
{
int num;
public void calculator(int arg1) 
{
num = arg1;
System.out.println("Your answer is: " +num);
}
}
```

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

main class:

```
import java.util.Scanner;


public class pracmain {
	
	public static int a, b, c;

	
	public static void main(String[] args){		
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		Pracsub newObject = new Pracsub();
		System.out.println("Enter number: ");
		a = input.nextInt();
		System.out.println("Enter another number: ");
		b = input.nextInt();
		c = a+b;
		
		newObject.calculator();
	}

}
```

subclass:

```
public class Pracsub {
	int c;
	
	public void calculator(){
		c = pracmain.c;
		System.out.println("Your answer is: " + c);
	}
	
}
```

What QF was saying above about passing in c as a variable in the calculator class, you could do something like...
subclass:

```
public class Pracsub {
	int c;
	
	public void calculator(int c){
		this.c = c;
		System.out.println("Your answer is: " + c);
	}
	
}
```

And the main class...:

```
import java.util.Scanner;


public class pracmain {
	
	public static int a, b, c;

	
	public static void main(String[] args){		
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		Pracsub newObject = new Pracsub();
		System.out.println("Enter number: ");
		a = input.nextInt();
		System.out.println("Enter another number: ");
		b = input.nextInt();
		c = a+b;
		
		newObject.calculator(c);
	}

}
```


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Or you can do it Ichigo's way. 
Though, passing arguments is much more efficient




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Or you can do it Ichigo's way.
> Though, passing arguments is much more efficient
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check my edit.  I didn't see your post. Passing arguments is more efficient indeed.
Apparently AndroidStudio isn't good for beginners: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2292473


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

Ok guys and girls, looking for an app that displays battery temp in status bar. Any ideas? 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Us kittehs are extremely lovable and cute. Just remember we have claws unless some mean human declaws us
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Do you declaw your kitties? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Do you declaw your kitties?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Never its inhuman. Its like cutting your fingers off at your top knuckle. 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Never its inhuman. Its like cutting your fingers off at your top knuckle.
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Did someone say crab cakes  ?!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Did someone say crab cakes  ?!

Click to collapse









Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai brother
> 
> This right here. It got erased cause the rc that posted it was wrong to do so. I'm not a dev but I contribute the best I can by posting and learning as much as I can in developer threads. I also participate in all the help threads and post lots of reviews and pics in the accessory thread. Funny part is I have way way more thanks than this rc did and he's trying to call me out for not being a productive member. It just pissed me off but whatever lol
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Hs'e a noob mate a no0b not an RC. Can't let noobs bother you, you troll them and move on. The whole OT is behind you or anyone else for that matter in such situations.


----------



## Deadly (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ok guys and girls, looking for an app that displays battery temp in status bar. Any ideas?
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Quick system info:thumbup: ftw


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Quick system info:thumbup: ftw

Click to collapse



I use Tapatalk  to each his own I guess

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hs'e a noob mate a no0b not an RC. Can't let noobs bother you, you troll them and move on. The whole OT is behind you or anyone else for that matter in such situations.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Quick system info:thumbup: ftw

Click to collapse



Cheers, however it shows far more info than i need and sticks it on the pulldown. Wanted temp only on the status bar 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers, however it shows far more info than i need and sticks it on the pulldown. Wanted temp only on the status bar
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Lol, why are you monitoring it so closely?


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, why are you monitoring it so closely?

Click to collapse



Trying to find a comfortable oc level 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Trying to find a comfortable oc level
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Batter monitor widget was what i used long back, very useful. I hate having it in the statusbar though (ugly icon), prefer a widget.
But there are a few apps which offer exactly what you want with ugly statusbar icons i think, search no0b!


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Batter monitor widget was what i used long back, very useful. I hate having it in the statusbar though (ugly icon), prefer a widget.
> But there are a few apps which offer exactly what you want with ugly statusbar icons i think, search no0b!

Click to collapse



You really don't read anything i write do you 
So come on someone explain to roofrider why i asked and didn't search 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You really don't read anything i write do you
> So come on someone explain to roofrider why i asked and didn't search
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



I know. That's why i did it for you.
There's a couple in this thread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26028420


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I know. That's why i did it for you.
> There's a couple in this thread. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=26028420

Click to collapse



Perfect, cheers. Temp monitor does exactly what i wanted 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

I'M BORED. AMUSE ME 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

I'M BORED. AMUSE ME 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

You are bored, abuse you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

I'M BORED. AMUSE ME 

_        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'M BORED. AMUSE ME
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



Your the juggler so u entertain us carni 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your the juggler so u entertain us carni
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse









_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## cascabel (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> You are bored, abuse you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you do it. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 28, 2013)

I love it when 10 pages ago I had a mention.  Mentions off ftw. 

-kcco-


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'M BORED. AMUSE ME
> 
> _        “Paying alimony is like feeding hay to a dead horse.”*―*Groucho Marx      _

Click to collapse



This avatar sucks. Looks like you're doing a bad job at pestering Qweefy.


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> This avatar sucks. Looks like you're doing a bad job at pestering Qweefy.

Click to collapse



I don't pester him 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 28, 2013)

Another idiot who thinks posting mostly in OT is a crime 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=41930174&postcount=2599

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hola mi amigo MTM
> 
> Ok.. thats all the 3 words I know in French or Spanish or whatever...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





cascabel said:


> ohai mtm.
> 
> 
> seafood sounds nice. with mashed potatoes.
> ...

Click to collapse



Que pasa chavos?


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Que pasa chavos?

Click to collapse



ENGLISH :banghead:

OHAI

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> ENGLISH :banghead:
> 
> OHAI
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Ban him i say.


----------



## M_T_M (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai brother
> 
> This right here. It got erased cause the rc that posted it was wrong to do so. I'm not a dev but I contribute the best I can by posting and learning as much as I can in developer threads. I also participate in all the help threads and post lots of reviews and pics in the accessory thread. Funny part is I have way way more thanks than this rc did and he's trying to call me out for not being a productive member. It just pissed me off but whatever lol
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



So....what of it? should I ban him, ban you, ban the whole lotz of youse? :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> So....what of it? should I ban him, ban you, ban the whole lotz of youse? :silly:

Click to collapse



Ban us all!!!


----------



## roofrider (May 28, 2013)

Slowpoke mtm is slowpoke.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ban us all!!!

Click to collapse



Especially that M_T_M fellow...ban him!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

.999999... is closed! 
Also... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=8174007


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> .999999... is closed!
> Also... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=8174007

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> So....what of it? should I ban him, ban you, ban the whole lotz of youse? :silly:

Click to collapse



Si

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Deadly (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> .999999... is closed!
> Also... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=8174007

Click to collapse



Phew.. finally!! :thumbup:

We had made it a pony Spiderman thread once remember? Still mods didn't close it then.. they cleaned and kept it open.. finally it can R. I. P


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

Lol..Thanks @Ichigo and @QuantumFoam
Will try those later


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol..Thanks @Ichigo and @QuantumFoam
> Will try those later

Click to collapse



You planning to get into app development?




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Prawesome (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You planning to get into app development?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After a bit, yes


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Also
> @Ichigo @QuantumFoam @veeman
> 
> Need some help...
> ...

Click to collapse




```
import java.util.Scanner;

class pracmain {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		int a, b, c;
		
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		pracsub newObject = new pracsub();
		
		System.out.println("Enter number: ");
		a = input.nextInt();
		System.out.println("Enter another number");
		b = input.nextInt();
		c = a + b;
		
		newObject.calculator();
		
	}
}
```


```
public class pracsub extends pracmain {
	public void calculator(int c) {
		System.out.println("Your answer is: " +c);
	}
}
```

I think that should work.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> ```
> import java.util.Scanner;
> 
> class pracmain {
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll have to pass argument c while calling newObject.calculator()

It should be newObject.calculator(c)




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You'll have to pass argument c while calling newObject.calculator()
> 
> It should be newObject.calculator(c)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



Or not. Dunno. Been coding all day since a week. My mind is like the inside of a potato that a certain T-Rex sat on




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## jugg1es (May 28, 2013)

Evening folks 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Or not. Dunno. Been coding all day since a week. My mind is like the inside of a potato that a certain T-Rex sat on
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. 
I don't know that much Java so I was wondering why you thought that. Not challenging you.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Or not. Dunno. Been coding all day since a week. My mind is like the inside of a potato that a certain T-Rex sat on
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Veeman sat on deathnotice???? Mashed potatoes?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ok.
> I don't know that much Java so I was wondering why you thought that. Not challenging you.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, due to reasons mentioned above, but I'm quite certain that if the calculator method is declared with parameters, such as 
public void calculator(int c)

Then, while calling the method, an argument of the same type MUST be passed

newObject.calculator(c);




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ok.
> I don't know that much Java so I was wondering why you thought that. Not challenging you.

Click to collapse



I think he's right. Right now c wouldn't equal anything, right? You would get an error in the main class currently too.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Veeman sat on deathnotice???? Mashed potatoes?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Veeman sat on deathnotice who then turned into a Sleepy Kitteh that was a sea dwelling Drummer, son of a Deadly Pharmacist, who grew to become a muffin king and brand ambassador of Ichigo cream


See what I did there. All active frat members summed up 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Ichigo (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Veeman sat on deathnotice who then turned into a Sleepy Kitteh that was a sea dwelling Drummer, son of a Deadly Pharmacist, who grew to become a muffin king and brand ambassador of Ichigo cream
> 
> 
> See what I did there. All active frat members summed up
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Veeman sat on deathnotice who then turned into a Sleepy Kitteh that was a sea dwelling Drummer, son of a Deadly Pharmacist, who grew to become a muffin king and brand ambassador of Ichigo cream
> 
> 
> See what I did there. All active frat members summed up
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm not sure, due to reasons mentioned above, but I'm quite certain that if the calculator method is declared with parameters, such as
> public void calculator(int c)
> 
> Then, while calling the method, an argument of the same type MUST be passed
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you write down the entire thing with the newObject.calculator(c) in the right spot? I don't think I'm understanding.

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I think he's right. Right now c wouldn't equal anything, right? You would get an error in the main class currently too.

Click to collapse



What error?

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I think he's right. Right now c wouldn't equal anything, right? You would get an error in the main class currently too.

Click to collapse



What error?

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I think he's right. Right now c wouldn't equal anything, right? You would get an error in the main class currently too.

Click to collapse



What error?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> ```
> import java.util.Scanner;
> 
> class pracmain {
> ...

Click to collapse




Here you go



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I think he's right. Right now c wouldn't equal anything, right? You would get an error in the main class currently too.

Click to collapse



What error?

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Ah I see. But is that even necessary? Because the subclass (pracsub) extends the superclass (pracmain), doesn't pracsub automatically inherit all the methods from pracmain?

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Ah I see. But is that even necessary? Because the subclass (pracsub) extends the superclass (pracmain), doesn't pracsub automatically inherit all the methods from pracmain?


----------



## prototype7 (May 28, 2013)

So this is a Java help thread now? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

What the f*ck XDA?  

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> So this is a Java help thread now?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2013)

It is necessary because you declared calculator(int c)
This means that when invoked, an int value must be passed




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## veeman (May 28, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> It is necessary because you declared calculator(int c)
> This means that when invoked, an int value must be passed
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you try running it?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

You guise r newbz.. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You guise r newbz..
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



http://itsfuriousbalancing.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/moderator-cat.jpg

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 29, 2013)

Morning Muffins


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://itsfuriousbalancing.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/moderator-cat.jpg
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



That's me kitteh...

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Apex (May 29, 2013)

Greetings, frataloons. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Morning Muffins

Click to collapse



Hi. I think you need a bigger signature image.


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings, frataloons.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



salutations stranger. how have you been?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> That's me kitteh...
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Your a kitteh too  

When did they take this pick of u? 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hi. I think you need a bigger signature image.

Click to collapse



Sorry gonna put the big one in hide tags...


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your a kitteh too
> 
> When did they take this pick of u?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



1991

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> 1991
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



You defiantly looked young in that PIC.

Oh yea just so u know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Stop killing the thread bro.  You're worse than shakuraha (I forgot how to spell the name, but you know who I mean)

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> @shahrukhraza?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------
> 
> Also... Chezy Pofs.

Click to collapse



STAHP. 

stop waking me from my slumber!


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> STAHP.
> 
> stop waking me from my slumber!

Click to collapse



Ohai there.
Power went out at my house. :/


----------



## Apex (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> salutations stranger. how have you been?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Just been crazy busy as usual. Looking for a new job while working my arse off. You? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

Morning (in +8 GMT) stinky heads


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> Just been crazy busy as usual. Looking for a new job while working my arse off. You?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nothing really. i'm okay, but wasn't successful in getting a job during vacations. you're leaving your job? you've been there for years right? why the change of heart?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Morning (in +8 GMT) stinky heads

Click to collapse



you just woke up?  

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Morning (in +8 GMT) stinky heads

Click to collapse



you just woke up?  

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Morning (in +8 GMT) stinky heads

Click to collapse



you just woke up?  

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Morning (in +8 GMT) stinky heads

Click to collapse



Morning Mr. Mashed 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Morning (in +8 GMT) stinky heads

Click to collapse



you just woke up?  

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------

thank you tapatalk.

ohai thurr mr. jeff brown. you at work?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you just woke up?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope no work now. I got off 3 hours ago. But I go back in 9 hours meow at 5am :thumbdown:

How u doin?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You defiantly looked young in that PIC.
> 
> Oh yea just so u know
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 lol

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Just been crazy busy as usual. Looking for a new job while working my arse off. You?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who are you? Are you a frat member?

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Just been crazy busy as usual. Looking for a new job while working my arse off. You?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who are you? Are you a frat member?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you just woke up?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nope, i'm at work, i work from 8am - 5pm PHT


----------



## Apex (May 29, 2013)

@cascabel Yeah, I've been there going on 13 years. Sometimes it's just good to change things. And, I don't like our new lady boss, even though she looks like this (and, yes this is _really_ her:



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> @cascabel Yeah, I've been there going on 13 years. Sometimes it's just good to change things. And, I don't like our new lady boss, even though she looks like this (and, yes this is _really_ her:
> 
> View attachment 1999703View attachment 1999704
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your boss is a body builder? ew.


----------



## Apex (May 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your boss is a body builder? ew.

Click to collapse



(ahem) "Personal Trainer" - or was before she came to work for us. 

:shrug:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> (ahem) "Personal Trainer" - or was before she came to work for us.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohh.. a "personal trainer". What does she personally "train" people in?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> @cascabel Yeah, I've been there going on 13 years. Sometimes it's just good to change things. And, I don't like our new lady boss, even though she looks like this (and, yes this is _really_ her:
> 
> View attachment 1999703View attachment 1999704
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Holy cranberries, 
That's one err... Awkward lady man boss







veeman said:


> Ohh.. a "personal trainer". What does she personally "train" people in?

Click to collapse



She does some blowing..... With lifts

Yea she trains people and blows their.... Mind


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

I've lost my voice.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've lost my voice.

Click to collapse



How are you still alive??  Everything in the world seems to happen to you, one thing after another. 

-kcco-


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How are you still alive??  Everything in the world seems to happen to you, one thing after another.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



I dunno. I'm confused myself.


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've lost my voice.

Click to collapse



Stop sucking so many... popsicles.


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> Stop sucking so many... popsicles.

Click to collapse



Funny you said that, because I had about 20 popsicles today.


----------



## prototype7 (May 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Funny you said that, because I had about 20 popsicles today.

Click to collapse



How much did you get paid for it? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> How much did you get paid for it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



$5 a piece.


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> $5 a piece.

Click to collapse



Wow, you're cheap. Most of the girls at my school are at least $30.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wow, you're cheap. Most of the girls at my school are at least $30.

Click to collapse



Learning that by experience i say lad? 
Stop getting hooked on those you'll get broke easily 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## _Variable (May 29, 2013)

Good morning folks!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good morning folks!

Click to collapse



The only fork around here is apex

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> The only **** around here is apex
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



r00d DN is r00d 

Sup Fratinoes ?


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> r00d DN is r00d
> 
> Sup Fratinoes ?

Click to collapse



English please.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> English please.

Click to collapse



Disrespectful Master Note of Passing is being disrespectful 

Salutations, dear tribe of The Spuds.

Better ?


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Learning that by experience i say lad?
> Stop getting hooked on those you'll get broke easily
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



 

No...


----------



## Apex (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> The only fork around here is apex
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



'Scuse me? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> 'Scuse me?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think he called you a fork.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> 'Scuse me?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think he called you an eating utensil...unless there's a 2nd meaning for it in Urban Dictionary that I don't know off


----------



## Apex (May 29, 2013)

@M_T_M Lock this thread for Fourteen Fortnights. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> @M_T_M Lock this thread for Fourteen Fortnights.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just ask Deadly to do it. He's a Senior Mod, you know.


----------



## percy_g2 (May 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Just ask Deadly to do it. He's a Senior Mod, you know.

Click to collapse



With no rights 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

What the hell is this idiot rambling on about 







Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What the hell is this idiot rambling on about
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He sounds just like writers from Mashable or Yahoo.   Not to be trusted. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> He sounds just like writers from Mashable or Yahoo.   Not to be trusted.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Lmao true. When I first read that, only this remained in my mind 






Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How are you still alive??  Everything in the world seems to happen to you, one thing after another.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



This^^^ 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Lmao true. When I first read that, only this remained in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly.   Sensational bullsh*t. 

-kcco-


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What the hell is this idiot rambling on about
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dude, he predicted it years ago. he knows everything. we're doomed. goodbye android. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> dude, he predicted it years ago. he knows everything. we're doomed. goodbye android.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



He must sleep in a barn shed wearing tin foil pajamas 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Prawesome (May 29, 2013)

Lol.. my Java help request started a Java discussion...


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol.. my Java help request started a Java discussion...

Click to collapse



You've basically derailed the frat beyond repair


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

There's a decent post up there somewhere. 






-kcco-


----------



## Prawesome (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You've basically derailed the frat beyond repair

Click to collapse



Live with it  Frat should have some useful discussion at least once in a while


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Live with it  Frat should have some useful discussion at least once in a while

Click to collapse


----------



## _Variable (May 29, 2013)

I love Earbits Radio, grat alternative to spotify,etc. 
http://www.earbits.com/
They also have an Android app


----------



## Prawesome (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



I just did, yes  

Also, passing c as a variable worked @Ichigo @QuantumFoam


----------



## shree_tejas (May 29, 2013)

@QuantumFoam you missed me 

And look at this 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41959466 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's a decent post up there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rule 101 

When in doubt, ask xda jesus

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

Good morning muffins 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Yes it is, yes it is...


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Invaid. Does not comput. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Invaid. Does not comput.
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



*YOU* do not compute.


----------



## undercover (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> *YOU* do not compute.

Click to collapse



Indeed. He's a bug in the world's binary code. 

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Indeed. He's a bug in the world's binary code.
> 
> Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



So the Matrix is flawed...


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

LostInMyHead said:


> So the Matrix is flawed...

Click to collapse



nope. just alan. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

Next minute he'll be puking rainbows and spewing out nonsense about chezy pofs


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Next minute he'll be puking rainbows and spewing out nonsense about chezy pofs

Click to collapse



alan is a veeman glitch? ohgodno.avi

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## _Variable (May 29, 2013)

I love this thread


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> alan is a veeman glitch? ohgodno.avi
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Isn't it obvious ? DeathNotice is from the past, where he's still normal...a mirror of what once was. Ichigo is the present DeathNotice who's slowly beginning to transform into veeman due to the Deadly virus she contracted (sore throat, etc). Veeman is from the future, a mirror of what would become. That is why you seldom see the three of them online and posting at the same time and when they do, the stability and tranquility of this and other threads are severely disrupted  which explains why XDA has to shut down and do maintainence once in a while...


----------



## Deadly (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Isn't it obvious ? DeathNotice is from the past, where he's still normal...a mirror of what once was. Ichigo is the present DeathNotice who's slowly beginning to transform into veeman due to the Deadly virus she contracted (sore throat, etc). Veeman is from the future, a mirror of what would become. That is why you seldom see the three of them online and posting at the same time and when they do, the stability and tranquility of this and other threads are severely disrupted  which explains why XDA has to shut down and do maintainence once in a while...

Click to collapse



Why me:sly:

Include your name  you get involved too


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Why me:sly:
> 
> Include your name  you get involved too

Click to collapse



...only one man can repair the space time continuum...and that's RohinZaraki  happy ?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Indeed. He's a bug in the world's binary code.
> 
> Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

Click to collapse






cascabel said:


> nope. just alan.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



You looked at my circuits haven't you? 
Perverts



cascabel said:


> alan is a veeman glitch? ohgodno.avi
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Possible. 
Apparently XDA jesus forgot to wipe all the species out. 






RohinZaraki said:


> Isn't it obvious ? DeathNotice is from the past, where he's still normal...a mirror of what once was. Ichigo is the present DeathNotice who's slowly beginning to transform into veeman due to the Deadly virus she contracted (sore throat, etc). Veeman is from the future, a mirror of what would become. That is why you seldom see the three of them online and posting at the same time and when they do, the stability and tranquility of this and other threads are severely disrupted  which explains why XDA has to shut down and do maintainence once in a while...

Click to collapse






RohinZaraki said:


> ...only one man can repair the space time continuum...and that's RohinZaraki  happy ?

Click to collapse



You died 2 days ago ya know. We'll have your funeral party ready. 


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You died 2 days ago ya know. We'll have your funeral party ready.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



That's what I wanted you all to think  and judging by your statement, I was successful in doing so :victory:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's what I wanted you all to think  and judging by your statement, I was successful in doing so :victory:

Click to collapse



Thanks Sherlock, 

Can we all die then? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Gondolier (May 29, 2013)

I want to join


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

agosain7 said:


> I want to join

Click to collapse



Read the op 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks Sherlock,
> 
> Can we all die then?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse


----------



## Gondolier (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Read the op
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Ok

I am already using Sent from my EviL Muffins as my tapatalk siggy 

changing avatar

No Intro, Sorry


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

agosain7 said:


> Ok
> 
> I am already using Sent from my EviL Muffins as my tapatalk siggy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Intro or gtfo


----------



## Deadly (May 29, 2013)

agosain7 said:


> No Intro, Sorry

Click to collapse



Then no entry, Sorry

And I thought you were deleting your account.. guess time to remove my thanks to your post since you value your thanks meter


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Intro or gtfo

Click to collapse



Hi I'm DN, 

And i hate lying dead people. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Gondolier (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Intro or gtfo

Click to collapse



Hi, I am Arnav Gosain! 

A 13 year old dude who loves using Linux...... 

Q: What brought you to xda?
A: I was looking for a custom rom for my Galaxy Y... Searched for it on google, Got a link of a blog! That was pointing towards XDA  found it awesome so joined it!

I love xda <3 And OP for taking me in :silly:

I will be getting this account Deleted soon  So wanted to join this


----------



## prototype7 (May 29, 2013)

agosain7 said:


> I want to join

Click to collapse



Only if you change the number at the end of your name so I don't think it's me every time I see you quoted. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gondolier (May 29, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Only if you change the number at the end of your name so I don't think it's me every time I see you quoted.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry I can't change it.. Coz its my lucky number


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

agosain7 said:


> Ok
> 
> I am already using Sent from my EviL Muffins as my tapatalk siggy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we need an intro. it's just so members would get to know you. we all know each other here. you can make one. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

agosain7 said:


> I want to join

Click to collapse



How are u gonna join if u are leaving xda and having your account deleated?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How are u gonna join if u are leaving xda and having your account deleated?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



good point. lol. he'll be here in spirit? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> good point. lol. he'll be here in spirit?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Did someone say spirits, mines a scotch, no ice 



I'll drink to that 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## Gondolier (May 29, 2013)

LoLz.. I'll be back in a few months


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

I dunno if the GB majority will approve of this considering you leaving. 

It's a waste of OP space to add and the prestige of becoming a brother here and with you leaving. Doesn't end well i suppose




Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> good point. lol. he'll be here in spirit?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Just like Xesus :crying:


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

agosain7 said:


> LoLz.. I'll be back in a few months

Click to collapse



The obserbation period is generally a weak. 

And u hab to undergo a cheezy poop muffin period. 

Yes i can spill. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Just like Xesus :crying:

Click to collapse



He shall be missed. 


I always says to meself, WWXDAJD? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Just like Xesus :crying:

Click to collapse



He shall be missed. 


I always says to meself, WWXDAJD? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Just like Xesus :crying:

Click to collapse



He shall be missed. 


I always says to meself, WWXDAJD? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Just like Xesus :crying:

Click to collapse



He shall be missed. 


I always says to meself, WWXDAJD? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

F U XDA app, F U indeed

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Did someone say spirits, mines a scotch, no ice
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



anything but vodka or tequila. with ice. :beer:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

F U XDA app, F U indeed

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Just like Xesus :crying:

Click to collapse



He shall be missed. 


I always says to meself, WWXDAJD? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Just like Xesus :crying:

Click to collapse



he's a legend in ot. he is missed.
@AlanPickle i know that app feel bro. i know it too well.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> anything but vodka or tequila. with ice. :beer:
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



You'd water down a good scotch whisky, be off with you little heathen. Be gone. 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> he's a legend in ot. he is missed.
> @AlanPickle i know that app feel bro. i know it too well.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



XDA app is still looping the darn posts, 

Wtf xda wtf

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> XDA app is still looping the darn posts,
> 
> Wtf xda wtf
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



XDA Jesus did it!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> XDA Jesus did it!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He hates me no doubt

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You'd water down a good scotch whisky, be off with you little heathen. Be gone.
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



i honestly can't drink it straight without ice. lol. i'm a beer guy but i appreciate a good drink.







deathnotice01 said:


> XDA app is still looping the darn posts,
> 
> Wtf xda wtf
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



i don't think it's the app. tapatalk acts the same way sometimes. you're the IT guy. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i don't think it's the app. tapatalk acts the same way sometimes. you're the IT guy.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Yea talking about IT, being in a IT company spoils the fun out of computing, gets pretty darn boring real quick. 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i honestly can't drink it straight without ice. lol. i'm a beer guy but i appreciate a good drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love my beer, proper beer not that lager [email protected]

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> XDA app is still looping the darn posts,
> 
> Wtf xda wtf
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



XDA does have nothing to do with the app....blame Tapacrap

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> XDA does have nothing to do with the app....blame Tapacrap
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Y U NO MAKE OWN APP? 

Y U MAKE TAPAJUNK MAKE UZ APP? 

Y ENGRISH OF MINE UNPLEASANT? 

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> XDA does have nothing to do with the app....blame Tapacrap
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Hello Mr. Empty_M!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Y U NO MAKE OWN APP?
> 
> Y U MAKE TAPAJUNK MAKE UZ APP?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go home troll. ..you are inabriated






Android Pizza said:


> Hello Mr. Empty_M!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Olo!! 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Go home troll. ..you are inabriated:eek
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



I refuse until you decomission someone out of existence,  (except me) 


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Go home troll. ..you are inabriated
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hola señor mtm. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## _Variable (May 29, 2013)

I haz new PC sig


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Olo!!
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Ban any noobs lately?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ban any noobs lately?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How about banning you, we can all have many lulz then 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

I say ban pizza boi :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> How about banning you, we can all have many lulz then
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Intriguing idea....please, tell me moar 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I say ban pizza boi :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I say ban pizza boi :thumbup:
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Not 2 days ago someone was trying to ban you  maybe requesting to ban someone else isn't the best move you can make atm lol


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Not 2 days ago someone was trying to ban you  maybe requesting to ban someone else isn't the best move you can make atm lol

Click to collapse



dude, he's talking to mtm. anything goes as long as someone gets banned for teh lulz. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Not 2 days ago someone was trying to ban you  maybe requesting to ban someone else isn't the best move you can make atm lol

Click to collapse



Are u kidding me it was a joke so chill out. Pizza boi is my boi  I'm the one who pushed to get pizza a chance to pledge lol

Big difference between what happened to me and this 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Are u kidding me it was a joke so chill out. Pizza boi is my boi
> 
> Big difference between what happened to me and this
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



They banned you? 

How did I miss that and...where LULZ had? :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

You can ban me for teh lulz.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You can ban me for teh lulz.

Click to collapse



+1 BAN ITCHY!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> They banned you?
> 
> How did I miss that and...where LULZ had? :silly:

Click to collapse



I showed u the post yesterday remember. That wannabe rc overstepping his roll. 

And yes many LULZ where had 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> They banned you?
> 
> How did I miss that and...where LULZ had? :silly:

Click to collapse



Unfortunatly not, someone only wanted him banned for spamming OT. 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Unfortunatly not, someone only wanted him banned for spamming OT.
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



http://i.imgur.com/mNAfh.gif

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://i.imgur.com/mNAfh.gif
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse









_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I showed u the post yesterday remember. That wannabe rc overstepping his roll.
> 
> And yes many LULZ where had
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



You showed me nothing ya troll 
Also....this 


******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You showed me nothing ya troll
> Also....this
> View attachment 2001309
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban me too! :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You showed me nothing ya troll
> Also....this
> View attachment 2001309
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz and more lulz. 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Unfortunatly not, someone only wanted him banned for spamming OT.
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



does this mean mtm should be banned too for teh same reasonz?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse








Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You showed me nothing ya troll
> Also....this
> View attachment 2001309
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I approve this.

All rice for the acceptance of the lulz


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I approve this.
> 
> All rice for the acceptance of the lulz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All "rise"!! 
All "rice" 






 
:highfive::cyclops::laugh:


This is nao a Rice thread!!11!!!111!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I approve this.
> 
> All rice for the acceptance of the lulz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (May 29, 2013)

agosain7 said:


> Hi, I am Arnav Gosain!
> 
> A 13 year old dude who loves using Linux......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I say nay. 





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How are u gonna join if u are leaving xda and having your account deleated?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



^^^This^^^




deathnotice01 said:


> I dunno if the GB majority will approve of this considering you leaving.
> 
> It's a waste of OP space to add and the prestige of becoming a brother here and with you leaving. Doesn't end well i suppose
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^This also^^^






Ichigo said:


> You can ban me for teh lulz.

Click to collapse



Yes! 





M_T_M said:


> You showed me nothing ya troll
> Also....this
> View attachment 2001309
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best. Mod. Evah! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> I say nay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And wut bout meh.

sent from my (muffin)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You showed me nothing ya troll
> Also....this
> View attachment 2001309
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go home your drunk http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41929389

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> I say nay
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He has spoken.

So neigh, neigh and neigh


Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## roofrider (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> XDA does have nothing to do with the app....blame Tapacrap
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Happens on the website too, then next time it happens i'll be sure to ping you. :sly::sly::sly::sly:


----------



## undercover (May 29, 2013)

Right, time to get it closed! Shall the ponies commence! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1698253

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Right, time to get it closed! Shall the ponies commence! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1698253
> 
> Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Cmon man why does it have to be the treads I like.

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## undercover (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Cmon man why does it have to be the treads I like.
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



That's the point :sly:

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> That's the point :sly:
> 
> Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Why not threads that itchy likes or ones that you like?

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## undercover (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Why not threads that itchy likes or ones that you like?
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I don't like any threads. And threads don't like itchy, so your point is mute. 

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> I don't like any threads. And threads don't like itchy, so your point is mute.
> 
> Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



mute? i always thought it's moot.  @Juggles amy thoughts? 

edit: let's all get along and have itchy closed. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## undercover (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> mute? i always thought it's moot.  @Juggles amy thoughts?
> 
> edit: let's all get along and have itchy closed.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Amy? Who's Amy? 
Back at ya. 

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Amy? Who's Amy?
> Back at ya.
> 
> Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



curse you fingers!!! :banghead:
i still say itchy gets closed.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> I don't like any threads. And threads don't like itchy, so your point is mute.
> 
> Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



I'm so furious about what you will just do I'm going to destroy itchy just because of that

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> mute? i always thought it's moot.  @Juggles amy thoughts?
> 
> edit: let's all get along and have itchy closed.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Amy,  i know an amy that does a really cool trick with a cucumber........ Anyhow, thoughts. Hmmmm, nope sorry drawing a blank on that one. I vote to close the thread, we shall get round to the others in due time 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Amy,  i know an amy that does a really cool trick with a cucumber........ Anyhow, thoughts. Hmmmm, nope sorry drawing a blank on that one. I vote to close the thread, we shall get round to the others in due time
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Air force Amy???

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Amy,  i know an amy that does a really cool trick with a cucumber........ Anyhow, thoughts. Hmmmm, nope sorry drawing a blank on that one. I vote to close the thread, we shall get round to the others in due time
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Traitor.

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Amy,  i know an amy that does a really cool trick with a cucumber........ Anyhow, thoughts. Hmmmm, nope sorry drawing a blank on that one. I vote to close the thread, we shall get round to the others in due time
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Air force Amy???
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse




-______-




deathnotice01 said:


> Traitor.
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



let's form a guerilla army.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Traitor.
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Traitor  to what? 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> -______-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lemme just get those ak's from the weapons stash

And my cool rambo hat too

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Traitor  to what?
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



he loves that thread.  don't ask me why...

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Traitor  to what?
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



For opening up your own opinion and for not saying something abut itchy

Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> For opening up your own opinion and for not saying something abut itchy
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



I've got plenty to say about itchy, just nothing i want to scratch on public 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I've got plenty to say about itchy, just nothing i want to scratch on public
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



lmao. got nothing against the guy personally. i don't even troll him anymore since the "apex incident." Or at least i don't troll him a much.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. got nothing against the guy personally. i don't even troll him anymore since the "apex incident." Or at least i don't troll him a much.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



He's troll proof.

We tried out bestest, and we failed.

To be honest I admire his ability to tolerate such circumstances. I salute you itchy may you continue to annoy and formulate more rashes and itchyness to all humans

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## cascabel (May 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> He's troll proof.
> 
> We tried out bestest, and we failed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



true. he's like a virus. gotta give him/her/it credit for that. anyways i'm out bro. you know the time here. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 29, 2013)

cascabel said:


> true. he's like a virus. gotta give him/her/it credit for that. anyways i'm out bro. you know the time here.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Me too bro.
XDA is causing me to be late for work again

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> They banned you?
> 
> How did I miss that and...where LULZ had? :silly:

Click to collapse



Someone in spam users thread reported him for posting in ot 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------

*were

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------

*were

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

*were

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gogeta (May 29, 2013)

*were

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

Hmm

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

Fail servers are fail

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------

Fail servers are fail

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

Fail servers are fail

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

Fail servers are fail

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gogeta (May 29, 2013)

Le  @Tezlastorme....


Forever alone

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Le  @Tezlastorme....
> 
> 
> Forever alone
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## prototype7 (May 29, 2013)

wat is ths thred? I can join???!!!11!1 :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (May 29, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> wat is ths thred? I can join???!!!11!1 :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 29, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> wat is ths thred? I can join???!!!11!1 :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You ever get ghost touches on the TF?




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Deadly (May 29, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> wat is ths thred? I can join???!!!11!1 :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Read op before posting in any thread


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You ever get ghost touches on the TF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Deadly said:


> Read op before posting in any thread

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (May 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You ever get ghost touches on the TF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I did. Accidentally bricked it and got a new one, haven't had the issue since then 
In my defense, NVFlash has terrible documentation 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Read op before posting in any thread

Click to collapse



Where's the op? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Read op before posting in any thread

Click to collapse



Where's the op? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Read op before posting in any thread

Click to collapse



Where's the op? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Read op before posting in any thread

Click to collapse



Where's the op? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Read op before posting in any thread

Click to collapse



Where's the op? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Read op before posting in any thread

Click to collapse



Where's the op? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Read op before posting in any thread

Click to collapse



Where's the op? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

There's an echo in here. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## prototype7 (May 29, 2013)

There's an echo in here. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

There's no echo in here.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

No echo. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

Echo. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (May 29, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> XDA does have nothing to do with the app....blame Tapacrap
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Y u no get your app developers to make your app
faster then  Even that mobile template is gonna be better than this crap... 






deathnotice01 said:


> I'm so furious about what you will just do I'm going to destroy itchy just because of that
> 
> Enviado desde un Samsung Galaxia S Cuatro LTE

Click to collapse



Win win for us


----------



## M_T_M (May 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Y u no get your app developers to make your app
> faster then  Even that mobile template is gonna be better than this crap...

Click to collapse



Not personal Developer you troll!! 

Also...quit whining...get a hobby instead :silly:


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

Today I learned that a 2p coin is worth 3p, so if you melt them down you can make infinite amounts of money. But they made that illegal pretty quick  

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (May 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Today I learned that a 2p coin is worth 3p, so if you melt them down you can make infinite amounts of money. But they made that illegal pretty quick
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Think bigger. If value of a coin is less than value of a metal it's made of, what does it mean? 


In short, we are ****ed. 

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Amy,  i know an amy that does a really cool trick with a cucumber........ Anyhow, thoughts. Hmmmm, nope sorry drawing a blank on that one. I vote to close the thread, we shall get round to the others in due time
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Is she really good at making salads or something?


----------



## boborone (May 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Today I learned that a 2p coin is worth 3p, so if you melt them down you can make infinite amounts of money. But they made that illegal pretty quick
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Today I learned that England has a 2p coin :what:

Want some boot loops? Have some. I got plenty to spare.


----------



## undercover (May 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> Today I learned that England has a 2p coin :what:
> 
> Want some boot loops? Have some. I got plenty to spare.

Click to collapse



Coins
0.01/0.02/0.05/0.10/0.20/0.50/1
Notes
5/10/20/50 and 100 (in Scotland only) 

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> Today I learned that England has a 2p coin :what:
> 
> Want some boot loops? Have some. I got plenty to spare.

Click to collapse



Ummm... 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Think bigger. If value of a coin is less than value of a metal it's made of, what does it mean?
> 
> 
> In short, we are ****ed.
> ...

Click to collapse



The original exploit was patched and a permanent fix for this bug is being worked on. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Think bigger. If value of a coin is less than value of a metal it's made of, what does it mean?
> 
> 
> In short, we are ****ed.
> ...

Click to collapse



The original exploit was patched and a permanent fix for this bug is being worked on. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Coins
> 0.01/0.02/0.05/0.10/0.20/0.50/1
> Notes
> 5/10/20/50 and 100 (in Scotland only)
> ...

Click to collapse



We have a £2 coin, you know 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Think bigger. If value of a coin is less than value of a metal it's made of, what does it mean?
> 
> 
> In short, we are ****ed.
> ...

Click to collapse



The original exploit was patched and a permanent fix for this bug is being worked on. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Coins
> 0.01/0.02/0.05/0.10/0.20/0.50/1
> Notes
> 5/10/20/50 and 100 (in Scotland only)
> ...

Click to collapse



We have a £2 coin, you know 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (May 29, 2013)

TelzaStorm needs to learn how to stop xda from spamming.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Coins
> 0.01/0.02/0.05/0.10/0.20/0.50/1
> Notes
> 5/10/20/50 and 100 (in Scotland only)
> ...

Click to collapse



We have a £2 coin, you know 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> TelzaStorm needs to learn how to stop xda from spamming.

Click to collapse



It's harder in Tapatalk 4 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (May 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> We have a £2 coin, you know
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I've got a £5 coin 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> TelzaStorm needs to learn how to stop xda from spamming.

Click to collapse



It's harder in Tapatalk 4 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I've got a £5 coin
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



:what::what::what:

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Think bigger. If value of a coin is less than value of a metal it's made of, what does it mean?
> 
> 
> In short, we are ****ed.
> ...

Click to collapse



Pennies in the USA. It's worth $0.01 but costs $0.02 to make.
And the nickel is worth $0.05 but costs $0.11 to make.

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I've got a £5 coin
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Sounds like a really heavy coin.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> Pennies in the USA. It's worth $0.01 but costs $0.02 to make.
> And the nickel is worth $0.05 but costs $0.11 to make.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You need to make a TOT :sly: and so do all youse other goiz

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You need to make a TOT :sly: and so do all youse other goiz
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I'm not. I've already stated that I won't do one.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm not. I've already stated that I won't do one.

Click to collapse



Why not 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (May 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Why not
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Because I'm a dinosaur.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Because I'm a dinosaur.

Click to collapse



Don't worry, we accept you for who you are 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## undercover (May 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I've got a £5 coin
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



I remember those. Wish I kept one. 

And yup, missed £2 coin. 

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

Listening to music while studying for exams. Good or bad?


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Listening to music while studying for exams. Good or bad?

Click to collapse



Bad. I get distracted too easily. 
But background noise helps me.


----------



## prototype7 (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Listening to music while studying for exams. Good or bad?

Click to collapse



It depends... If I'm in the mood, it helps me focus, if not, it's really distracting and I turn it off. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Bad. I get distracted too easily.
> But background noise helps me.

Click to collapse











prototype7 said:


> It depends... If I'm in the mood, it helps me focus, if not, it's really distracting and I turn it off.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hm... What about TV on? Would that be too distracting?
I know I can just find or myself, but I want other's opinions too.


----------



## prototype7 (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hm... What about TV on? Would that be too distracting?
> I know I can just find or myself, but I want other's opinions too.

Click to collapse



I don't usually watch TV, so... No comment, I guess. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hm... What about TV on? Would that be too distracting?
> I know I can just find or myself, but I want other's opinions too.

Click to collapse



I like having the TV on in the background.


----------



## _Variable (May 30, 2013)

Good morning all


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good morning all

Click to collapse



Morning sammy

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

@ Jeff - Can I take you off of my ignore list, or do you still not want for me to reply to your posts?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @ Jeff - Can I take you off of my ignore list, or do you still not want for me to reply to your posts?

Click to collapse



I'm not mad no more bro u can take me off 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## prototype7 (May 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm not mad no more bro u can take me off
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse


@itchy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm not mad no more bro u can take me off
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Removed. 
I know I offended you. I apologize. There's a lot of stuff I shouldn't have said. I'm sorry. I'll try to refrain from offending you in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> @itchy
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And the most active member award goes to...


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> And the most active member award goes to...

Click to collapse



Me?


----------



## prototype7 (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> And the most attractive member award goes to...

Click to collapse



Ftfy, and I'm not even a member 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> @itchy
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Me?

Click to collapse



No, it goes to itchy. He joined in 2006 and has not posted or been online since then.

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Ftfy, and I'm not even a member
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I believe that award goes to me.

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Ftfy, and I'm not even a member
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I believe that award goes to me.


----------



## prototype7 (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, it goes to itchy. He joined in 2006 and has not posted or been online since then.

Click to collapse


 
Because Ichigo made itchy go. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Because Ichigo made itchy go.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, I see what you did there. Sneeky.
Btw, what's your favorite of the two, History or Science?


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, I see what you did there. Sneeky.
> Btw, what's your favorite of the two, History or Science?

Click to collapse



Science. Because then you can yell "Science *****es!" whenever you school someone with your 1337 Science Skillz.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 30, 2013)

Was at a waterpark yesterday,my whole body is sore the bungee Jump was risky!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Was at a waterpark yesterday,my whole body is sore the bungee Jump was risky!

Click to collapse



I used the avatar I made for u lulz


----------



## prototype7 (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, I see what you did there. Sneeky.
> Btw, what's your favorite of the two, History or Science?

Click to collapse



History. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (May 30, 2013)

I like both tbh, history is better to learn in school (at least with my teachers) and science is better outside of school (again, ymmv. My history teacher is great, science not so much) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

History... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## roofrider (May 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Was at a waterpark yesterday,my whole body is sore the *bungee Jump *was risky!

Click to collapse



Pics or it never happened.


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Pics or it never happened.

Click to collapse



Of course you would say that.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Pics or it never happened.

Click to collapse



Don't have the pic of bungee Jump,all the cellphones and cameras were in the locker. I can't just carry my note around in a water park you know!


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Pics or it never happened.

Click to collapse



You're always in need of pics aren't you?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're always in need of pics aren't you?

Click to collapse



Hey you! You are a nice dinosaur!

Some so called new members believe WP7 Help is not worth keeping open. Interesting fact is none of them has ever posted anything ZERO POSTS and they say help thead is of no use


----------



## roofrider (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're always in need of pics aren't you?

Click to collapse



The same as you, you're always after cheezy poops.


----------



## Prawesome (May 30, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Not personal Developer you troll!!
> 
> Also...quit whining...get a hobby instead :silly:

Click to collapse



But but... whining is my hobby 

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 AM ----------

Looks like I am gonna get my hands on a N4 very very soon... 

---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------

Looks like I am gonna get my hands on a N4 very very soon... 

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------

Looks like I am gonna get my hands on a N4 very very soon... 

---------- Post added at 08:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------

-.-

---------- Post added at 08:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------

Looks like I am gonna get my hands on a N4 very very soon... 

---------- Post added at 08:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------

Dafuq xda..

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------

Looks like I am gonna get my hands on a N4 very very soon...


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys 
Good morning 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I used the avatar I made for u lulz

Click to collapse



Not allowed




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## jugg1es (May 30, 2013)

Morning muffins 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## shree_tejas (May 30, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I used the avatar I made for u lulz

Click to collapse



You made that for me swine 




QuantumFoam said:


> Not allowed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



But didn't use it.. cz of this ^


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> You made that for me swine
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh lulz 

Both tj


----------



## LostInMyHead (May 30, 2013)

what it do frat


----------



## undercover (May 30, 2013)

@jRi0T68
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/looking-to-improve-the-sound-quality-on-your-smartphone/


----------



## jugg1es (May 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> @jRi0T68
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/looking-to-improve-the-sound-quality-on-your-smartphone/

Click to collapse


@jRi0T68 well done :thumbup::beer::beer:

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## Prawesome (May 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> @jRi0T68
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/looking-to-improve-the-sound-quality-on-your-smartphone/

Click to collapse



Sweeeet


----------



## undercover (May 30, 2013)

@jRi0T68, come back, you old git.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> @jRi0T68
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/looking-to-improve-the-sound-quality-on-your-smartphone/

Click to collapse



Hmmm, yes. Quite.






Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## _Variable (May 30, 2013)

Why did Jeremy leave anyways?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Why did Jeremy leave anyways?

Click to collapse



Because of TeeJay

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## _Variable (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Because of TeeJay
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



What happened?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> What happened?

Click to collapse



TeeJay murdered Darth Vader and Jeremy vowed vengeance against XDA.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## _Variable (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> TeeJay murdered Darth Vader and Jeremy vowed vengeance against XDA.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



oh so because of a weird joke? JR sure is weird


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> oh so because of a weird joke? JR sure is weird

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## roofrider (May 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> @jRi0T68
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/looking-to-improve-the-sound-quality-on-your-smartphone/

Click to collapse



Awesome!!






It was just a misunderstanding, come back NAO!!

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------

I feel good and i'm happy for no reason at all!! :thumbup:


----------



## cascabel (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



you shouldn't have tried bro... she's immune... 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you shouldn't have tried bro... she's immune...
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



IKR  ahhh I just love this 2 week holidays  can finally work on hard bricking my One X


----------



## Prawesome (May 30, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you shouldn't have tried bro... she's immune...
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Lol..yep

And I am damn happy today


----------



## cascabel (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> IKR  ahhh I just love this 2 week holidays  can finally work on hard bricking my One X

Click to collapse




lol. go for it!




Prawesome said:


> Lol..yep
> 
> And I am damn happy today

Click to collapse



that's great. what happened?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## shree_tejas (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Because of TeeJay
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Wtf? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lthat's great. what happened?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Last page  he's getting an N4


----------



## cascabel (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Last page  he's getting an N4

Click to collapse



lol. i forgot about that. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> And the most attractive member award goes to...

Click to collapse




Me.






undercover said:


> @jRi0T68
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/looking-to-improve-the-sound-quality-on-your-smartphone/

Click to collapse



Nice one J may boi.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (May 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Me.

Click to collapse



It was you wasn't it? You sleep dressed like a nude potato every night.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It was you wasn't it? You sleep dressed like a nude potato every night.

Click to collapse



Possible.

I take out all my sheksy fibers

Sent from my Galaxy WHY


----------



## Prawesome (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Last page  he's getting an N4

Click to collapse



That and the fact that I got good marks in my exam


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 30, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That and the fact that I got good marks in my exam

Click to collapse



Congratz prawn,

You deserve it

Sent from my Galaxy WHY


----------



## Prawesome (May 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Congratz prawn,
> 
> You deserve it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy WHY

Click to collapse



Thanks potato


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 30, 2013)

What's a potayto? 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## shree_tejas (May 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What's a potayto?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alan 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Congratz prawn,
> 
> You deserve it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy WHY

Click to collapse



A component of diffuser jams ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

Meow...

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Meow...
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



I trade my soul for a cat nip

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I trade my soul for a cat nip
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Cat reaper gives choices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cat reaper gives choices
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Number 4 is a suitable choice your deceasededness

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 30, 2013)

On the bus to the cinema for this star trek movie  

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> A component of diffuser jams ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Lol look at this guy






---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> On the bus to the cinema for this star trek movie
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Want me to spoil the ending  ?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Lol look at this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noooo. I actually don't know anything whatsoever about start trek other than that there's a dude called spock (did I even spell that right?) and i don't know what this movie is about D:

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Noooo. I actually don't know anything whatsoever about start trek other than that there's a dude called spock (did I even spell that right?) and i don't know what this movie is about D:
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No, his name is Spork


----------



## shree_tejas (May 30, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Noooo. I actually don't know anything whatsoever about start trek other than that there's a dude called spock (did I even spell that right?) and i don't know what this movie is about D:
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I like that series better than star wars... don't know why people love that crap!


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No, his name is Spork

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (May 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I like that series better than star wars... don't know why people love that crap!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Did. you. just. say. something. about. Star wars?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 30, 2013)

Doctor Who ftw

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (May 30, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Doctor Who ftw
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



We are talking about star wars, not playing  guess who your doctor is


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 30, 2013)

I like watching futurama better.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Number 4 is a suitable choice your deceasededness
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Catnip chunks good choice 

Muahaahameowhaaa

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## _Variable (May 30, 2013)

I like My Litttle Pony better


----------



## shree_tejas (May 30, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Did. you. just. say. something. about. Star wars?

Click to collapse



All I saw was a old green tiny matrix version from another planet and some dweeps swinging coloured glowing sticks... n flying in some futuristic ships. Did I miss anything?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 30, 2013)

Hello everyone. I know this is a little strange but please someone explain me the purpose of this thread. Its a famous thread that is why I am asking 




        Started from the bottom


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

Tha TechnoCrat said:


> Hello everyone. I know this is a little strange but please someone explain me the purpose of this thread. Its a famous thread that is why I am asking
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To discuss the purpose of existence and life itself with the upmost respect to each and everyone's opinion and theories  

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jugg1es (May 30, 2013)

Tha TechnoCrat said:


> Hello everyone. I know this is a little strange but please someone explain me the purpose of this thread. Its a famous thread that is why I am asking
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your hanging out in the wrong circles of this has come to be famous. Only inhabited by trolls here. 







RohinZaraki said:


> To discuss the purpose of existence and life itself with the upmost respect to each and everyone's opinion and theories
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



The answer is 42


_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> To discuss the purpose of existence and life itself with the upmost respect to each and everyone's opinion and theories
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse








jugg1es said:


> Your hanging out in the wrong circles of this has come to be famous. Only inhabited by trolls here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I quoted Rohin, meaning to write 42, then saw your post on the next page :banghead:



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> The same as you, you're always after cheezy poops.

Click to collapse



Chezy Pofs! Yum.


----------



## jugg1es (May 30, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I quoted Rohin, meaning to write 42, then saw your post on the next page :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



late grumpy is late 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll eat you.


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'll eat you.

Click to collapse



Quit changing avatars you troll!!

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 30, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Quit changing avatars you troll!!
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Troll calling out another troll for being a troll  trollception much ?


----------



## roofrider (May 30, 2013)

Is veeman turning into 'arry potter? He's no longer a reptile  that's some metamorphosis.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> To discuss the purpose of existence and life itself with the upmost respect to each and everyone's opinion and theories
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse




7? 3? Wait... 5!






M_T_M said:


> Quit changing avatars you troll!!
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse




You can't give orders like that. You have to banz him first. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 30, 2013)

That wuz a gud moovy. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (May 30, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> That wuz a gud moovy.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Better than the previous one?
Oh wait, you haven't seen that have you?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Better than the previous one?
> Oh wait, you haven't seen that have you?

Click to collapse



I'm gonna borrow it from a friend  

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 30, 2013)

Well guys wish me best of luck 
From tomorrow my TV and Comp get taken away from me as I'm starting grade 10
Bye guys

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Deadly (May 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I feel good and i'm happy for no reason at all!! :thumbup:

Click to collapse




RohinZaraki said:


> IKR  ahhh I just love this 2 week holidays  can finally work on hard bricking my One X

Click to collapse




Prawesome said:


> And I am damn happy today

Click to collapse



DAFUQ

Suddenly people are happy everywhere 

TELL ME THE SECRET RECIPES!! :beer:




TeeJay!! said:


> All I saw was a old green tiny matrix version from another planet and some dweeps swinging coloured glowing sticks... n flying in some futuristic ships. Did I miss anything??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



You don't understand the language, do you? 

Poor sod no wonder star wars didn't make sense to you.. 

Go watch it again after you read all words in urban dictionary 




M_T_M said:


> Quit changing avatars you troll!!
> 
> ******************
> LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Why don't you remove the option to change avatar from his account?


----------



## roofrider (May 30, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm gonna borrow it from a friend

Click to collapse



Ya, you do that.



darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys wish me best of luck
> From tomorrow my TV and Comp get taken away from me as I'm starting grade 10
> Bye guys

Click to collapse



It's just starting  exams are nowhere in sight. 

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

O hello there mighty mod!

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

O hello there mighty mod!

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------

O hello there mighty mod!


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

I'm so happy! And for no reason whatsoever! 
Actually, I am happy. I just did two exams which take 3 hours combined in 1 hour, so I don't have to stay after school to do them(I misses a day of exams). And I get out 2 hours early, so I guess I am pretty happy.


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm so happy! And for no reason whatsoever!
> Actually, I am happy. I just did two exams which take 3 hours combined in 1 hour, so I don't have to stay after school to do them(I misses a day of exams). And I get out 2 hours early, so I guess I am pretty happy.

Click to collapse



That happens to every one I ban...they become extremely happy people all of the sudden....wait, wut?


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> That happens to every one I ban...they become extremely happy people all of the sudden....wait, wut?

Click to collapse



Hey man. We just got to go along with the system, ya know.

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys wish me best of luck
> From tomorrow my TV and Comp get taken away from me as I'm starting grade 10
> Bye guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't that a bit... Extreme?

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys wish me best of luck
> From tomorrow my TV and Comp get taken away from me as I'm starting grade 10
> Bye guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't that a bit... Extreme?

---------- Post added at 01:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys wish me best of luck
> From tomorrow my TV and Comp get taken away from me as I'm starting grade 10
> Bye guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't that a bit... Extreme?


----------



## Deadly (May 30, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> That happens to every one I ban...they become extremely happy people all of the sudden....wait, wut?

Click to collapse



Then ban me too !!1!11!!

@ roofie.. still up? 
Go sleep

Oh wait.. that sounded wrong


----------



## ronnie498 (May 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Then ban me too !!1!11!!
> 
> @ roofie.. still up?
> Go sleep
> ...

Click to collapse



Well mention mtm and u will have ur wish granted.


----------



## Deadly (May 30, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Well mention mtm and u will have ur wish granted.

Click to collapse



I did quote him.. so no need to mention again I guess 

Well, only if I can become happy if I get banned.. otherwise no need


----------



## prototype7 (May 30, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Well mention mtm and u will have ur wish granted.

Click to collapse


@M_T_M wouldn't do that, would he? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 30, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> @M_T_M wouldn't do that, would he?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah, @M_T_M doesn't have guts for that.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 30, 2013)

Hello all the chezy pofs! 
How ya all doing?
Where is inspector Gadget?


----------



## Prawesome (May 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys wish me best of luck
> From tomorrow my TV and Comp get taken away from me as I'm starting grade 10
> Bye guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously? 10th is the last year you can enjoy.. You must be mad


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 30, 2013)

Wolf has big sad. ;( Btw I ain't posting much because I'm pretty busy. And, you're all stinky heads! Sprinkled with crushed chezy pofs.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## jugg1es (May 30, 2013)

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well guys wish me best of luck
> From tomorrow my TV and Comp get taken away from me as I'm starting grade 10
> Bye guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck
Talk to u when u are back

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Then ban me too !!1!11!!
> 
> @ roofie.. still up?
> Go sleep
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban yourself your a senior mod 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Wolf has big sad. ;( Btw I ain't posting much because I'm pretty busy. And, you're all stinky heads! Sprinkled with crushed chezy pofs.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



You were gone? Didn't notice.


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You were gone? Didn't notice.

Click to collapse



FCK U! 

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Deadly (May 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> FCK U!
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Bad puppy 

@ Jeff.. that's no fun


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> FCK U!
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Sorry. I didn't.


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2013)

1 more week and I'll be done with High School.


----------



## Ichigo (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> 1 more week and I'll be done with High School.

Click to collapse



Congrats! Soon you'll be a freshman in college.


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> 1 more week and I'll be done with High School.

Click to collapse



And?


----------



## veeman (May 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Congrats! Soon you'll be a freshman in college.

Click to collapse



Yep.



M_T_M said:


> And?

Click to collapse



And then I'll go to college and start the 4 year cycle over again... *sigh*


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Hehe my dad showed me that n7 ad last year 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

Got my new toy

Sent from my LT30at using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (May 30, 2013)

The muffins are asleep


----------



## Ichigo (May 31, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> The muffins are asleep

Click to collapse



Nah. I'm just reading a book on HTML and CSS3.


----------



## veeman (May 31, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> The muffins are asleep

Click to collapse



I'm making a children's book.


----------



## Ichigo (May 31, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm making a children's book.

Click to collapse



What's it about?


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What's it about?

Click to collapse



Chezy pofs and dinosaurs

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (May 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What's it about?

Click to collapse



Anthropology ABC's


----------



## veeman (May 31, 2013)

Don't you just hate it when your friends follow you around while your're driving and sit in their car dancing like monkeys?


----------



## Ichigo (May 31, 2013)

veeman said:


> Don't you just hate it when your friends follow you around while your're driving and sit in their car dancing like monkeys?

Click to collapse



No, because I don't have my licence... Or Friends.  But I could understand his annoiyting that would be.
I should've gotten my temps a month ago though.


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2013)

Sup frat?

Free Quasi!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 31, 2013)

Sup. Anyone miss me?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> Free Quasi!

Click to collapse



hey bd! welcome back! how are you?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey bd! welcome back! how are you?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I'm good. Very good.
How are you?

Free Quasi!


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm good. Very good.
> How are you?
> 
> Free Quasi!

Click to collapse



doing just fine, thanks.  nice to see you back. :thumbup:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## veeman (May 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No, because I don't have my licence... Or Friends.  But I could understand his annoiyting that would be.
> I should've gotten my temps a month ago though.

Click to collapse



They followed me to my house and sat outside honking their car horn. -.-

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------

Also I made a cool foxhole radio. All you need is a toilet roll, wire, a pencil and a razor blade.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

Ola fratitos. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> Free Quasi!

Click to collapse



Ohai BD 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Ola fratitos.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Wazup potato 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai BD
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai 
How are you?

Free Quasi!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Ohai
> How are you?
> 
> Free Quasi!

Click to collapse



I'm pretty good and Friday is upon us so it bout to get better :thumbup:


We see u meow from our nexus⁴ now can I haz some


----------



## Babydollll (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm pretty good and Friday is upon us so it bout to get better :thumbup:
> 
> 
> We see u meow from our nexus⁴ now can I haz some

Click to collapse



Notbad.jpg 

Free Quasi!


----------



## Mephikun (May 31, 2013)

Well, it's been a long time coming, here it goes.

I'm sorry, frat. It's been six months and I really do feel awful about what I did. 

It was my fault. 100% of it. I shouldn't have done everything I did. Spent have come here looking for trouble. I ruined friendships and more. I got a well-deserved ban.

I really am sorry, and I fell like I owe you guys. I'm being honest here.

And apex,

Within two hours, our, what you could call friendship was nothing. I really need to apologize to you more than anyone. We hated each other, and while I'm sure you still do... I hope you read this. I don't want things to be the way they are, but I know things are never going back to how it was before all of these events.

I don't come here looking for trouble, I honestly just want to apologize for everything I've done.

I had a much longer and better version, but Tapatalk didn't save it, so some things were left out of this post.

Meph

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Well, it's been a long time coming, here it goes.
> 
> I'm sorry, frat. It's been six months and I really do feel awful about what I did.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good::good::good:

no one here hates you meph. at least not that i know of.


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> :good::good::good:
> 
> no one here hates you meph. at least not that i know of.

Click to collapse



Was just waiting for someone to break the awkward silence


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Was just waiting for someone to break the awkward silence

Click to collapse



There's even a thread for that. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 31, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> There's even a thread for that.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



You're on a roll today, aren't ya


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You're on a roll today, aren't ya

Click to collapse



Nah, sarcasm helps me deal with stress. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 31, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Nah, sarcasm helps me deal with stress.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



By all means, go ahead


----------



## shree_tejas (May 31, 2013)

Hola poofs 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> By all means, go ahead

Click to collapse



I'm working on my budget for the next week.   Gotta figure out how to live on the minus 72 dollars I have in the bank.  I wish that was sarcasm. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 31, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm working on my budget for the next week.   Gotta figure out how to live on the minus 72 dollars I have in the bank.  I wish that was sarcasm.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Take a ROM, put some apps, remove some apps, change wallpapers and rename it and demand for donations


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey man. We just got to go along with the system, ya know.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Prawesome said:


> Seriously? 10th is the last year you can enjoy.. You must be mad

Click to collapse




Tell that to my dad 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Good luck
> Talk to u when u are back
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm back

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Take a ROM, put some apps, remove some apps, change wallpapers and rename it and demand for donations

Click to collapse



I'm far too lazy for that.   Gonna just sell some stuff.  Might even get a loan from work.  I've only ever done it once before.  Ahh well.  I'm about to shut down for the night.  After midnight here. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 31, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm far too lazy for that.   Gonna just sell some stuff.  Might even get a loan from work.  I've only ever done it once before.  Ahh well.  I'm about to shut down for the night.  After midnight here.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



 I'm sorry to hear


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm working on my budget for the next week.   Gotta figure out how to live on the minus 72 dollars I have in the bank.  I wish that was sarcasm.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



damn skinny that sounds tough.. hope everything works out man..


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm sorry to hear

Click to collapse



It's not the end of the world.   The grocery shopping was done,  the kids will be fed.  It's just grown up life man. 

-kcco-


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 31, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's not the end of the world.   The grocery shopping was done,  the kids will be fed.  It's just grown up life man.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Now I'm petrified about growing up


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Now I'm petrified about growing up

Click to collapse



I never said I grew up.  I just got a bit older. 

-kcco-

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> damn skinny that sounds tough.. hope everything works out man..

Click to collapse



Our home's air conditioner decided to take a dump during the first 90 degree week of the year.  It needed to be replaced.  Sht happens. 

-kcco-

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

Gnite guys 

-kcco-


----------



## Wolf Pup (May 31, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Well, it's been a long time coming, here it goes.
> 
> I'm sorry, frat. It's been six months and I really do feel awful about what I did.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're pretty cool in my book.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Well, it's been a long time coming, here it goes.
> 
> I'm sorry, frat. It's been six months and I really do feel awful about what I did.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what i call a real man. 

No need to apologize, we leik you







TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I'm far too lazy for that.   Gonna just sell some stuff.  Might even get a loan from work.  I've only ever done it once before.  Ahh well.  I'm about to shut down for the night.  After midnight here.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Darn sounds rough brother. 

Well all problems are solvable, I'm sure a smart dude like you can get through that ****

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------

I'm proud of you deadly and our real devs at SGY, 

thanks for closing this thread deadly. 

You are a great senior mod
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302767

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

I'm proud of you deadly and our real devs at SGY, 

thanks for closing this thread deadly. 

You are a great senior mod
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2302767

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------

F U XDA app


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

Lmao.. sorry.. your postception made me laugh 
Thanks Alan.. his attitude pissed me off
But the bug has to be tested still to confirm it.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

F U XDA app

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Lmao.. sorry.. your postception made me laugh
> Thanks Alan.. his attitude pissed me off
> But the bug has to be tested still to confirm it.

Click to collapse



I think it was a hoax claim. 

I may not know coding in hardware level but we never had issues like it before nor will we ever will with new kernels

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> F U XDA app
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]
> ...

Click to collapse



This^^^

But I'm on Tapatalk which needs an F U Too

Hi guise 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This^^^
> 
> But I'm on Tapatalk which needs an F U Too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello feline master man. 

How's life? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello feline master man.
> 
> How's life?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't complain I haz much happies. Once I get off work it's Friday and I'm going out with my girl. Then tomorrow is the best day of all :thumbup:

How's life on your end?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Can't complain I haz much happies. Once I get off work it's Friday and I'm going out with my girl. Then tomorrow is the best day of all :thumbup:
> 
> How's life on your end?
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Glad to hear, hahaha weekends with girlfriends are always cool. 

Week's been great, my ausie manager came here to conduct some quality time with us, pretty fine aussie girl. 

Also my grandparents are coming to my place so I'll spend the weekends off with them (prolly pretend to get sick on Monday to have more) 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello feline master man.
> 
> How's life?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Edit & fix your post lol


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Glad to hear, hahaha weekends with girlfriends are always cool.
> 
> Week's been great, my ausie manager came here to conduct some quality time with us, pretty fine aussie girl.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a good plan have fun with your grandparents and can I haz a fine aussie girl manager too

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Edit & fix your post lol

Click to collapse



No. 
I want tapatalk to suffah






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sounds like a good plan have fun with your grandparents and can I haz a fine aussie girl manager too
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Thanks, you too  


I'll try if fedex is daring enough to ship some. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No.
> I want tapatalk to suffah
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



only frat members will suffer :sly:

Not tapatalk:banghead:


----------



## Prawesome (May 31, 2013)

Sup frataloons


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

Deadly said:


> only frat members will suffer :sly:
> 
> Not tapatalk:banghead:

Click to collapse



Please spare me a banz sir. 

Done and done sir. 







Prawesome said:


> Sup frataloons

Click to collapse



Hi seafood


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sup frataloons

Click to collapse



yo prawnie




deathnotice01 said:


> Please spare me a banz sir.
> 
> Done and done sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thanks:


And off I go to study.. and Alan.. xicor and gadgy tested.. no call bug in stock rom.. they must have messed up something :sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No.
> I want tapatalk to suffah
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just put holes in the box and put food/water. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just put holes in the box and put food/water.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I'll prolly throw in some tea too. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (May 31, 2013)

Recreating  xda bug, don't reply.

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

testing.....

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

testing..........

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

testing..........

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

testing..........


----------



## _Variable (May 31, 2013)

Yo all


----------



## jugg1es (May 31, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Recreating  xda bug, don't reply.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Quoting test 

_         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _


----------



## hanisod (May 31, 2013)

What is going on? 
Why do you need to test xda? 
Is there any problem I'm not aware of? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'll prolly throw in some tea too.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



How thoughtful... U are such a nice man errr potato 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## roofrider (May 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Quoting test
> 
> _         “If you can't do anything about it, laugh like hell.”*―*David Cook    _

Click to collapse



Was this spamming bug reported in the app thread or anywhere else?
Cuz i'm pm'ing bitpushr and seems he wasn't even aware of this issue. 

WHY U SO IRRESPONSIBLE @M_T_M???


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 31, 2013)

Salutations, all.


----------



## bitpushr (May 31, 2013)

Test test

Test again

blah

cough


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

bitpushr said:


> Test test
> 
> Test again

Click to collapse



Test-        icles

Hello there mr. Admin

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How thoughtful... U are such a nice man errr potato
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Anything for my cat buddy







RohinZaraki said:


> Salutations, all.

Click to collapse



Hello. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## bitpushr (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Test-        icles
> 
> Hello there mr. Admin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please present your potato registration card at earliest convenience. We only wish to ensure proper potato usage.


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

bitpushr said:


> Test test
> 
> Test again

Click to collapse



It only happens once in a while and 5-6 posts will be posted..
also, usually seems like it stops after someone else posts.. then it will just post once more after their post and stops..


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

bitpushr said:


> Please present your potato registration card at earliest convenience. We only wish to ensure proper potato usage.

Click to collapse



I left it in my er.......  Car. 

I have all the papers i swear, my dog just ate them

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Lifehacker7 (May 31, 2013)

I welcome myself back home!  long time! Had Literally forgotten i was in this :silly:


----------



## bitpushr (May 31, 2013)

I still don't understand what is happening - can someone tell me step-by-step how to recreate the problem?


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 31, 2013)

bitpushr said:


> Please present your potato registration card at earliest convenience. We only wish to ensure proper potato usage.

Click to collapse



...why have you come here...


----------



## roofrider (May 31, 2013)

bitpushr said:


> I still don't understand what is happening - can someone tell me step-by-step how to recreate the problem?

Click to collapse



If someone else doesn't get back to you i will in a short while, gotta run now..a potato is chasing me!!! 

It happens on the website too, i always use the website.


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

bitpushr said:


> I still don't understand what is happening - can someone tell me step-by-step how to recreate the problem?

Click to collapse



well, no idea how it happens.. what does happens is.. sometimes, the post we posted keeps on posting around 4-5 times..  even though we posted only once. But no idea how to recreate the bug.. it usually happens to  @deathnotice01 @roofrider @DowntownJeffBrown @Tezlastorme @Ichigo @Prawesome

It has rarely happened to me too.. 

It happens on app(tapatalk all types and xda app)  and browser


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I left it in my er.......  Car.
> 
> I have all the papers i swear, my dog just ate them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Illegal potato??  

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




Deadly said:


> well, no idea how it happens.. what does happens is.. sometimes, the post we posted keeps on posting around 4-5 times..  even though we posted only once. But no idea how to recreate the bug.. it usually happens to  @deathnotice01 @roofrider @DowntownJeffBrown @Tezlastorme @Ichigo @Prawesome
> 
> It has rarely happened to me too..
> 
> It happens on app(tapatalk all types and xda app)  and browser

Click to collapse



Yes its happened to me many times. But I usually go in and edit the extra posts out.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




Deadly said:


> well, no idea how it happens.. what does happens is.. sometimes, the post we posted keeps on posting around 4-5 times..  even though we posted only once. But no idea how to recreate the bug.. it usually happens to  @deathnotice01 @roofrider @DowntownJeffBrown @Tezlastorme @Ichigo @Prawesome
> 
> It has rarely happened to me too..
> 
> It happens on app(tapatalk all types and xda app)  and browser

Click to collapse



Yes its happened to me many times. But I usually go in and edit the extra posts out.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Illegal potato??
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU CANT PROVE THAT!! 

I DONT SEE YOUR CAT LICENSE



also i haz so much happies today  
My company is sponsoring me for a CIPP/US board exam. So I'm on the way to US of A. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> YOU CANT PROVE THAT!!
> 
> I DONT SEE YOUR CAT LICENSE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I edited at all the info cause I don't want nobody stalking me






Where in merica are u coming too?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I edited at all the info cause I don't want nobody stalking me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no idea. 
I'll check my emails in the next few weeks where the venue's gonna be. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I have no idea.
> I'll check my emails in the next few weeks where the venue's gonna be.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



FUUUU!!!

Awesome! :thumbup: enjoy brothaa


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I have no idea.
> I'll check my emails in the next few weeks where the venue's gonna be.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Maybe Chicago and if so I will take u too lunch :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

Deadly said:


> FUUUU!!!
> 
> Awesome! :thumbup: enjoy brothaa

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

I went through a lot of corporate politics to get it. 

Also since you finished your engineering degree, will you plan on taking masters or just job hunting at first? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Maybe Chicago and if so I will take u too lunch :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Awwwww.

It's Bellevue WA or something. Not yet confirmed though as they did not email me the details. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Maybe Chicago and if so I will take u too lunch :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Awwwww.

It's Bellevue WA or something. Not yet confirmed though as they did not email me the details. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Maybe Chicago and if so I will take u too lunch :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Awwwww.

It's Bellevue WA or something. Not yet confirmed though as they did not email me the details.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Maybe Chicago and if so I will take u too lunch :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Awwwww.

It's Bellevue WA or something. Not yet confirmed though as they did not email me the details. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------

Seriously this is getting annoying. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Maybe Chicago and if so I will take u too lunch :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Awwwww.

It's Bellevue WA or something. Not yet confirmed though as they did not email me the details. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (May 31, 2013)

FU tapatalk ???


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

Ignorez diz post. 

XDA app fail


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

you guys actually got bitpushr to post here.  who's next? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

IT WONT STOP

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> you guys actually got bitpushr to post here.  who's next?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hopefully Mike Channon, Barack Obama, Bon Jovi, and the globe trotters 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> you guys actually got bitpushr to post here.  who's next?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hopefully Mike Channon, Barack Obama, Bon Jovi, and the globe trotters 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> you guys actually got bitpushr to post here.  who's next?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hopefully Mike Channon, Barack Obama, Bon Jovi, and the globe trotters 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> you guys actually got bitpushr to post here.  who's next?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hopefully Mike Channon, Barack Obama, Bon Jovi, and the globe trotters 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

DN, the app is really taking a [email protected] on you tonight eh? lmao. weekend!!! got plans?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you guys actually got bitpushr to post here.  who's next?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hopefully Mike Channon, Barack Obama, Bon Jovi, and the globe trotters 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (May 31, 2013)

And it's still happening? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## bitpushr (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> IT WONT STOP
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this happen on all threads or mainly this one? It might be because there are so many posts on this thread.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

bitpushr said:


> Does this happen on all threads or mainly this one? It might be because there are so many posts on this thread.

Click to collapse



It keeps looping even if im not posting anything

I see my app says "reply successful" even if i did not do anything

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> DN, the app is really taking a [email protected] on you tonight eh? lmao. weekend!!! got plans?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Oh God (or whatever holy entity) save me. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> DN, the app is really taking a [email protected] on you tonight eh? lmao. weekend!!! got plans?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Oh God (or whatever holy entity) save me. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It keeps looping even if im not posting anything
> 
> I see my app says "reply successful" even if i did not do anything
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

Let me try uninstalling the app

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

Ok done with the reinstalling part. 

I can also try and use a US IP via VPN. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

I'm still getting that "reply successful" while doing nothing thing

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

bitpushr said:


> Does this happen on all threads or mainly this one? It might be because there are so many posts on this thread.

Click to collapse



hi. i sent a pm. i'm on tapatalk, and it does seem to happen mostly in this thread. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

I'm still getting that "reply successful" while doing nothing thing

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------

Even if i keeeel the app and open it again i just recently saw the "reply successful" 

Oh it's the wragh or XDA Jesus, I'm cursed. 

WHY XESUS WHY NOT ITCHY WHY!! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm still getting that "reply successful" while doing nothing thing
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



it shows me "receiving" for maybe half a minute before i try to cancel it. same result. multiple posts...

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> it shows me "receiving" for maybe half a minute before i try to cancel it. same result. multiple posts...
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I don't get the loop it just post it once at first then keeps poping up the toast "reply successful" 

There it is again as i was typing this post. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

It stopped now. 

Yay

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

It stopped now. 

Yay

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I don't get the loop it just post it once at first then keeps poping up the toast "reply successful"
> 
> There it is again as i was typing this post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You tried Tapatalk beta? Or at least the xda app? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

It stopped now. 

Yay

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




hanisod said:


> You tried Tapatalk beta? Or at least the xda app?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> Want a cool place to hang out
> ...

Click to collapse



I am on the xda app

Oops now it showed me "duplicate post error"  then a "reply successful" via toast as i was typing this

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I don't get the loop it just post it once at first then keeps poping up the toast "reply successful"
> 
> There it is again as i was typing this post.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



never experienced that. what happens to me is like my post doesn't go through at all. tried waiting a full minute. end result is the same. had to cancel sending everytime. my Q is is it the app? i mean, you're on xda app, i'm on tapatalk. same result. just doesn't happen at the same time.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Android Pizza (May 31, 2013)

Hai.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hai.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://cdn.akaqa.com/shared/7/akaqa_images/191921611/1204257//5336-1335381298.3279.gif

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## prototype7 (May 31, 2013)

Might it have something to do with the signal? I noticed when I'm in a bad area, sometimes it seems to not post, then if I discard the post, it actually posted. I had it looping yesterday or Wednesday, and I'm on Tapatalk 2.4.8, so it isn't an issue with the new versions. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Might it have something to do with the signal? I noticed when I'm in a bad area, sometimes it seems to not post, then if I discard the post, it actually posted. I had it looping yesterday or Wednesday, and I'm on Tapatalk 2.4.8, so it isn't an issue with the new versions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



or network speed. that's what i'm thinking. i have awful net speed. but it seems to occur when my connection is slower tham usual.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## prototype7 (May 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> or network speed. that's what i'm thinking. i have awful net speed. but it seems to occur when my connection is slower tham usual.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that would make sense. I've only gotten it a few times, so I can't see the pattern. I'm guessing if XDA didn't limit posts to every 20 seconds, the loops would be a lot worse. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

I'm on wifi and it's pretty quick trust me. 

It's the app going bananas

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 31, 2013)

Hi people! 

I will be travelling tomorrow,I hate leaving my house in this kind of heat!


BTW  @Jonny is a great mod and so is @The-Captain


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hi people!
> 
> I will be travelling tomorrow,I hate leaving my house in this kind of heat!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So is  @M_T_M kitteh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## prototype7 (May 31, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hi people!
> 
> I will be travelling tomorrow,I hate leaving my house in this kind of heat!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's mention @M_T_M while we're at it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hi people!
> 
> I will be travelling tomorrow,I hate leaving my house in this kind of heat!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup they are great. 

But deadly is awesome

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yup they are great.
> 
> But deadly is awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly is a SM not a Senior Mod, he is Super Mod :silly::silly:


TOT coming tonight people


----------



## hanisod (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I am on the xda app
> 
> Oops now it showed me "duplicate post error"  then a "reply successful" via toast as i was typing this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I don't think you want to buy the Tapatalk app right now........ 
You have it? 
But really funny issue 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

hanisod said:


> And I don't think you want to buy the Tapatalk app right now........
> You have it?
> But really funny issue
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 

I bought the XDA app to support the site. 

Also don't use any forum but xda

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I went through a lot of corporate politics to get it.
> 
> Also since you finished your engineering degree, will you plan on taking masters or just job hunting at first?

Click to collapse



I'm taking a year break and then higher studies 




cascabel said:


> never experienced that. what happens to me is like my post doesn't go through at all. tried waiting a full minute. end result is the same. had to cancel sending everytime. my Q is is it the app? i mean, you're on xda app, i'm on tapatalk. same result. just doesn't happen at the same time.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



that's what usually happens.. if it keeps on rolling more than 20-30 seconds.. it usually would have posted.. so just saving the post and a refresh would make sure if its posted or not.. and it happens with all network speed ..




prototype7 said:


> Might it have something to do with the signal? I noticed when I'm in a bad area, sometimes it seems to not post, then if I discard the post, it actually posted. I had it looping yesterday or Wednesday, and I'm on Tapatalk 2.4.8, so it isn't an issue with the new versions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



not just because of speed.. because it has happened to me when I'm on wifi too..


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

It seems the issue is gone. 

It happens quite randomly. This time it was really wierd. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://cdn.akaqa.com/shared/7/akaqa_images/191921611/1204257//5336-1335381298.3279.gif
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Yay, kitty!!!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I'm taking a year break and then higher studies

Click to collapse



Wow. 

What will you be specializing in? 

I have a co-worker doing the artificial intelligence thing. It was awesome. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No.
> 
> I bought the XDA app to support the site.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok then 
Let's leave it this way......... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 31, 2013)

will you guys be ok with a Hindi conversation in ToT no 8??


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

@Deadly that's what i do. i cancel and refresh and ,bam, 4-5 posts. it doesn't happen as often as what alan experienced, and thinking about what bitpushr said, i do believe it happens to me only on this thread.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wow.
> 
> What will you be specializing in?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a forced break lol.. iykwim.. but mtech after that I think..


----------



## cascabel (May 31, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> will you guys be ok with a Hindi conversation in ToT no 8??

Click to collapse



at least half of us won't understand it. sorry mate, but it has to be in english.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> at least half of us won't understand it. sorry mate, but it has to be in english.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



So that will not work out! I have no other option than singing never goona give up on you


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

cascabel said:


> @Deadly that's what i do. i cancel and refresh and ,bam, 4-5 posts. it doesn't happen as often as what alan experienced, and thinking about what bitpushr said, i do believe it happens to me only on this thread.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Well, it almost never happens to me I guess you guys are favorites of this thread and thread loves Alan the most.. 

@ funny.. it won't do..


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 31, 2013)

I love you thread. Please be nice to meeee

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 31, 2013)

@ Deadly Give me the Youtube channel details


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> @ Deadly Give me the Youtube channel details

Click to collapse



Better be funny or we will need u to change your username to boringpharmacist :sly::sly::sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Better be funny or we will need u to change your username to boringpharmacist :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



It is so funny that i will have to change it to very funny pharmacist

I have flashed 3 ROMs on my G Note and havent posted anything in the note forum. Very nice threads they have!


----------



## Deadly (May 31, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> It is so funny that i will have to change it to very funny pharmacist
> 
> I have flashed 3 ROMs on my G Note and havent posted anything in the note forum. Very nice threads they have!

Click to collapse



apex has it.. he has changed password and I was not able to get it yet.. ask him. And I have no knowledge of WP to help in your help thread..

And night meow , ceiling, notsofunny


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 31, 2013)

Deadly said:


> apex has it.. he has changed password and I was not able to get it yet.. ask him. And I have no knowledge of WP to help in your help thread..
> 
> And night meow , ceiling, notsofunny

Click to collapse



Night Super mod!


Edit: Check my siggy


----------



## Ichigo (May 31, 2013)

Deadly said:


> well, no idea how it happens.. what does happens is.. sometimes, the post we posted keeps on posting around 4-5 times..  even though we posted only once. But no idea how to recreate the bug.. it usually happens to  @deathnotice01 @roofrider @DowntownJeffBrown @Tezlastorme @Ichigo @Prawesome
> 
> It has rarely happened to me too..
> 
> It happens on app(tapatalk all types and xda app)  and browser

Click to collapse



It never happens to me. 
I always post on the app, where I can tell it will do it and stop it. In the rare occasion that it does happen, I quickly delete the extra posts so nobody is bothered by them.





deathnotice01 said:


> I have no idea.
> I'll check my emails in the next few weeks where the venue's gonna be.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Cool! :thumbup:


----------



## Android Pizza (May 31, 2013)

Dead thread is dead.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Dead thread is dead.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Grumpy cat's getting its own movie now if I'm not mistaken

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## hanisod (May 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Grumpy cat's getting its own movie now if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Lol
No kidding? 
It's gonna be epic! 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Grumpy cat's getting its own movie now if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Yup he is I saw that. Its a cartoon though right???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup he is I saw that. Its a cartoon though right???
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Not sure, I just briefly read it. It's "Garfield-like" apparently. Can't say I'm interested really

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Not sure, I just briefly read it. It's "Garfield-like" apparently. Can't say I'm interested really
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its about a kitteh so I am Lol :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Grumpy cat's getting its own movie now if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Lolwut? Serious cat is more worthy of a movie.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lolwut? Serious cat is more worthy of a movie.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No me cat is more worthy of a movie 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## AndroidSlave (May 31, 2013)

ANNOUNCEMENT: @Ichigo will be going to prom with @Amazon.Com
Thank you.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (May 31, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT: @Ichigo will be going to prom with @Amazon.Com
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My school doesn't have a prom.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 31, 2013)

http://www.netanimations.net/TechnoTim.gif

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 1, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT: @Ichigo will be going to prom with @Amazon.Com
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm so confused. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yes i am. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42052649


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 1, 2013)

What's up with the new title? 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What's up with the new title?
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who knows?
Apex does.


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Damn, severe thunderstorm with a chance of tornadoes.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Damn, severe thunderstorm with a chance of tornadoes.

Click to collapse



That sucks. We almost had a tornado here in Ohio on Tuesday. We lost power, but it never our area. We had another pretty powerful storm here a few hours ago, but nothing too dangerous. Hopefully you and your family will be safe.


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That sucks. We almost had a tornado here in Ohio on Tuesday. We lost power, but it never our area. We had another pretty powerful storm here a few hours ago, but nothing too dangerous. Hopefully you and your family will be safe.

Click to collapse



I think the strongest part of the storm moved past to the south of us. We'll be fine.


----------



## _Variable (Jun 1, 2013)

Yo all


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> :cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed::cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive::good::fingers-crossed::cyclops::crying::angel::victory::silly::laugh::highfive:

Click to collapse



You're back?!?!?!


----------



## Deadly (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You're back?!?!?!

Click to collapse



:facepalm: :bored: :huh: :?:


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadly said:


> :facepalm: :bored: :huh: :?:

Click to collapse



Yup. Nothing to do, and completely ignoring Rohin on hangouts.
Do you when DanceOff got banned?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yup. Nothing to do, and completely ignoring Rohin on hangouts.
> Do you when DanceOff got banned?

Click to collapse



Ya, I.. what of it?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Ya, I.. what of it?

Click to collapse



Lol. I didn't know he was banned. Why'd you do it? :sly:


----------



## Deadly (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol. I didn't know he was banned. Why'd you do it? :sly:

Click to collapse



Why shouldn't I? :sly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Ya, I.. what of it?

Click to collapse



You are so evil deedly, evil indeeed

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Why shouldn't I? :sly:

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> You are so evil deedly, evil indeeed
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I agree. I think an assassination must be made.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You are so evil deedly, evil indeeed
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



deedly who? 




Ichigo said:


> I agree. I think an assassination must be made.

Click to collapse



why would you want to assassinate deedly?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

I just found out the meaning of life is math.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadly said:


> deedly who?
> 
> 
> why would you want to assassinate deedly?

Click to collapse



Itchy is attempting a coup! 

Hide el presidente deedly, 

Heid yo wife, heid yo wifi! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Itchy is attempting a coup!
> 
> Hide el presidente deedly,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall call out teh kittehs :sly::sly::sly: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I just found out the meaning of life is math.

Click to collapse



7

2char


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2013)

This is Jeff, walking away from this thread one day... 






-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> 7
> 
> 2char

Click to collapse



No it's not. It's binary


0011 0100 1100 1011 0011 0100 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> 7
> 
> 2char

Click to collapse



I don't numberstand.


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't numberstand.

Click to collapse



That's because she is imaginary.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's because she is imaginary.

Click to collapse



Leik most girlfriends. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> This is Jeff, walking away from this thread one day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bahaahaaa 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Leik most girlfriends.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Your hand is imaginary too?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your hand is imaginary too?

Click to collapse



Your dinosaur hands can't even reach your satisfaction marks. 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bahaahaaa
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Agent Kat. 

The world needs you

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's because she is imaginary.

Click to collapse



But Anna's real, right?


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Your dinosaur hands can't even reach your satisfaction marks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get all the dino ladies.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But Anna's real, right?

Click to collapse



No and so is your identity. Mr. Saviour of le universe 







veeman said:


> I get all the dino ladies.

Click to collapse



I bet you do. 

Like they had a choice.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2013)

I can see veemans wedding being awfully awkward. 








-kcco-


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But Anna's real, right?

Click to collapse



Yes, Anna is real.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can see veemans wedding being awfully awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at those happy feses. 







veeman said:


> Yes, Anna is real.

Click to collapse



Wow they let you name your hands now? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deadly (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bahaahaaa
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Why you always do this vv


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> I get all the dino ladies.

Click to collapse



Are dinosaurs one of those creatures who eats their mate after mating?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Why you always do this vv

Click to collapse



It's the cat's trademark signature. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jun 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can see veemans wedding being awfully awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@veeman looks pretty in that white wedding dress...someone call @billyidol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SV using Tapatalk 3


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I can see veemans wedding being awfully awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not me. I'm a cute T Rex.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's not me. I'm a cute T Rex.

Click to collapse



That Dino looks pretty chute to me.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's not me. I'm a cute T Rex.

Click to collapse



I don't know, that bride is pretty cute... May wanna toughen up a bit. 

-kcco-


----------



## Deadly (Jun 1, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> @veeman looks pretty in that white wedding dress...someone call @billyidol
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SV using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



What white dress

He is naked in pic


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Are dinosaurs one of those creatures who eats their mate after mating?

Click to collapse



Was your mother eaten by a dinosaur?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Agent Kat.
> 
> The world needs you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mission: uno 

Codename: Super Mod

Details: Find and protect Deadly from Enemy Forces

Status: Um its complicated 

Special instructions: Break out the super undercover disguises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Look at those happy feses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anna =Jessica = Rachel = Joseph


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Was your mother eaten by a dinosaur?

Click to collapse



Godzilla.


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That Dino looks pretty chute to me.

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Anna =Jessica = Rachel = Joseph

Click to collapse



Yucks, 
Why on earth would you name your hand joseph? That's a female name worse than bieber

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mission: uno
> 
> Codename: Super Mod
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's my brother's wallpaper. 

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Anna =Jessica = Rachel = Joseph

Click to collapse



Rebecca? Where is she?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Why you always do this vv

Click to collapse



Why do I always do what??

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yucks,
> Why on earth would you name your hand joseph? That's a female name worse than bieber
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I was getting bothered by the hand union for not hiring enough male hands.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Anna =Jessica = Rachel = Joseph

Click to collapse



Multi posts seem to increase the chance of xda spamming.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That's my brother's wallpaper. /QUOTE]
> 
> Lol no way
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



*Cute

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ichigo said:
> 
> 
> > That's my brother's wallpaper.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



He also uses it at school.. The teachers hate it.


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *Cute
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bahaahaaa
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse


View attachment 2008455







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why do I always do what??
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



see the video I posted


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Stop targeting me xda!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 1, 2013)

-kcco-


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 1, 2013)

ToT ready guys!   
Waiting for details to upload!

Sent from my Hot Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 1, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> -kcco-

Click to collapse



...I miss Xesus nao


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...I miss Xesus nao

Click to collapse



I missed you too... :')

Xesus' second account, back in action, fellas! 













Now bow down before your creator, you


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 1, 2013)

Reported


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 1, 2013)

Vvvvvvvv 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Vvvvvvvv
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Seafood's gone rouge 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deadly (Jun 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Vvvvvvvv
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



still have ace or sold? 

Btw Congrats *****


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadly said:


> still have ace or sold?
> 
> Btw Congrats *****

Click to collapse



Still have it


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 1, 2013)

*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 1, 2013)

I made an android build.prop tools library  

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I made an android build.prop tools library
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You deserve the portal!! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

The slow days are upon us all. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> The slow days are upon us all.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



And its boring in this mall 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## _Variable (Jun 1, 2013)

Good evening all


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> And its boring in this mall
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



I get bored in malls if i don't have any cash to buy anything 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://www.netanimations.net/TechnoTim.gif
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



That looks like my kitteh!!! <3

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I get bored in malls if i don't have any cash to buy anything
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I get bored when its crowded... 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening all

Click to collapse



Ssup samsung 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening all

Click to collapse



Ssup samsung 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening all

Click to collapse



Ssup samsung 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening all

Click to collapse



Ssup samsung 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## _Variable (Jun 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I get bored when its crowded...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> ...

Click to collapse



Doin great, writing articles for ajqi.com


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 1, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening all

Click to collapse



Ssup samsung 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------

Great... I join the party.:sly:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------

Great... I join the party.:sly:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------

Great... I join the party.:sly:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

Great... I join the party.:sly:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 1, 2013)

K

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Deadly said:


> View attachment 2008455
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will redirect u to the answer http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42072380

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> That looks like my kitteh!!! <3
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It is your kitteh :what:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening all

Click to collapse



Hiya Miss Sammy 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 09:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening all

Click to collapse



Hiya Miss Sammy 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening all

Click to collapse



Hiya Miss Sammy 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening all

Click to collapse



Hiya Miss Sammy 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## _Variable (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening all

Click to collapse



Hiya Miss Sammy 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Tapatalk is being crap again

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 1, 2013)

What would xda jesus do??

*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It is your kitteh :what:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Nawwwwww. Mah kitteh has greener eyes.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What would xda jesus do??
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Yea its pretty annoying when our posts flip out like that. It only happens to me in this thread. Xda Jesus has put a curse on us...

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Nawwwwww. Mah kitteh has greener eyes.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Contacts pizza  u think we go out without some kind of disguise :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



Ohai

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Sup ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sup ?

Click to collapse



Just waking up trying to get my son ready for the day. We are going to the park so he can run around and get all his energy out. It is the best day of the week u know it katurday 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Contacts pizza  u think we go out without some kind of disguise :sly:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



R u tellin me that mah kitteh is a pahrty ahnimal!??!! :what::screwy:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> R u tellin me that mah kitteh is a pahrty ahnimal!??!! :what::screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just waking up trying to get my son ready for the day. We are going to the park so he can run around and get all his energy out. It is the best day of the week u know it katurday
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



So many dads on XDA


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So many dads on XDA

Click to collapse



That's so true sometimes this thread becomes the dad thread for a minute. Lots of loving dads in this thread :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's so true sometimes this thread becomes the dad thread for a minute. Lots of loving dads in this thread :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



You included  :thumbup:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You included  :thumbup:

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You included  :thumbup:

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks guise BTW have u ever... Wait wait what's that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thanks guise BTW have u ever... Wait wait what's that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 1, 2013)

Damn.. Tapatalk 4 is so damn awesome.. So is the swiping keyboard 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Damn.. Tapatalk 4 is so damn awesome.. So is the swiping keyboard
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Lol we've had this for months , slowpoke


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Damn.. Tapatalk 4 is so damn awesome.. So is the swiping keyboard
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




Except for the fact that it sticks with Altrincham.
*sucks *autocorrect
Oh, and congratulations I guess.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Except for the fact that it sticks with Altrincham.
> *sucks *autocorrect
> Oh, and congratulations I guess.

Click to collapse




If you knew to type, you wouldn't need auto correct 






RohinZaraki said:


> Lol we've had this for months , slowpoke

Click to collapse



But.... But... I just got it now 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> If you knew to type, you wouldn't need auto correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Topping using swore fiction.

Typing using keyboard.


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Damn.. Tapatalk 4 is so damn awesome.. So is the swiping keyboard
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Also did you hear about the new IBM Simon smartphone? It's supposed to be really good.

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Topping using swore fiction.
> 
> Typing using keyboard.

Click to collapse



Worst swipe keyboard user ever?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Topping using swore fiction.
> 
> Typing using keyboard.

Click to collapse



You know, I am typing all this stuff using swipe

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Also did you hear about the new IBM Simon smartphone? It's supposed to be really good.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No

And exactly, yes.. Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Topping using swore fiction.
> 
> Typing using keyboard.

Click to collapse



Worst swipe keyboard user ever?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Also did you hear about the new IBM Simon smartphone? It's supposed to be really good.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No

And exactly, yes.. Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You know, I am typing all this stuff using swipe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Swype is meh. 4.2 gesture keyboard is where it's at. Well, it or SwiftKey.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Swype is meh. 4.2 gesture keyboard is where it's at. Well, it or SwiftKey.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You know, I am typing all this stuff using swipe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's a link. It has an awesome new touchscreen.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Simon

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> 4.2 gesture keyboard is where it's at.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think that's what we've been talking about.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Worst swipe keyboard user ever?

Click to collapse



But I'm using it right now to type this and I am really fast and I have no errors.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But I'm using it right now to type this and I am really fast and I have no errors.

Click to collapse



In another words, you were being a troll.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> In another words, you were being a Tylenol.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You mean the Tyndal Effect? I didn't think I was that transparent.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You mean the Tyndal Effect? I didn't think I was that transparent.

Click to collapse



*troll


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 1, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown

Click to collapse



Lol too funny 






We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lol too funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that cat smokin a joint  ?!?!?!?!

Mind = Blown


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Is that cat smokin a joint  ?!?!?!?!
> 
> Mind = Blown

Click to collapse








We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Is that an iPhone user?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that an iPhone user?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes haven't u ever seen that commercial?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf5-Prx19ZM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that an iPhone user?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you ever seen the SGS3 commercial?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes haven't u ever seen that commercial?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf5-Prx19ZM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Yes. Have you seen this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSce37DwZYo

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Yup it was funny too. Epic wedding 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup it was funny too. Epic wedding
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I nearly died at the guy revealing the Apple tattoo.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I nearly died at the guy revealing the Apple tattoo.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Google apple tattoo its sad really   

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Google apple tattoo its sad really
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



O_O
I is scarred.

Now, in seriousness, getting a company's logo tattooed on you is ridiculous and stupid.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------


Sudden thread death...

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------


Sudden thread death...

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------


Sudden thread death...

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------


Sudden thread death...

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Google apple tattoo its sad really
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



There are some crappy Google tattoos too.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Sudden thread death...

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jun 1, 2013)

Sup!?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

Screw you, Tapatalk!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Screw you, Tapatalk!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's xda in general.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 1, 2013)

In a very bad reception area 

Images don load 

*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's xda in general.

Click to collapse



Not according to Mr. @M_T_M 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not according to Mr. @M_T_M
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It happens to me in browser and on my computer also.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not according to Mr.  @M_T_M
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What did @M_T_M  say then??? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## roofrider (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not according to Mr. @M_T_M
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Think it's this thread like bitpushr said, someone has to check if it happens in the Nexus hangout, mafia or any other high post count thread.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What did @M_T_M  say then???
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



He said that it was nothing to do with XDA, and that it was the fault of "Tapacrap".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Veeman said that it was nothing to do with XDA, and that it was the fault of "Itchigo".
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


@M_T_M  said that:sly:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## roofrider (Jun 1, 2013)

Bon nuit!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @M_T_M  said that:sly:
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Way to fake a quote. *facepalm*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Way to fake a quote. *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## veeman (Jun 1, 2013)

Why is everyone mentioning @M_T_M?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why is everyone mentioning @M_T_M?

Click to collapse



Because he's a BAAAAWWWWWSSSSSSS!!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Think it's this thread like bitpushr said, someone has to check if it happens in the Nexus hangout, mafia or any other high post count thread.

Click to collapse



It doesn't. Never happened in the nexus hangout at all. Only happens to me here

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

Meow 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 1, 2013)

What do you get if you lick the icing off of a cupcake? 



Evening MUFFINS 

_       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What do you get if you lick the icing off of a cupcake?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A muffin.


So that makes a a muffin in disguise since you are one if the 2 honorary cupcakes :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> A muffin.
> 
> 
> So that makes a a muffin in disguise since you are one if the 2 honorary cupcakes :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, it makes you a discarded pre-licked cupcake

_       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ola fratitos 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sup!?

Click to collapse



You. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jun 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good morning Pizza Pony


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 2, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good morning Pizza Pony

Click to collapse



*Pizza Boy

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *Pizza Boy
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have a delivery for I.C.Wiener


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

Guys, I don't think you should keep metioning @M_T_M . @M_T_M is a busy mod and I don't think @M_T_M would appreciate all these @M_T_M mentions because mentioning @M_T_M will just annoy him further


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Guys, I don't think you should keep metioning  @M_T_M .  @M_T_M is a busy mod and I don't think  @M_T_M would appreciate all these  @M_T_M mentions because mentioning  @M_T_M will just annoy him further

Click to collapse



But  @M_T_M is  @M_T_M and  @M_T_M is really  @M_T_M? 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> But   @M_T_M is   @M_T_M and   @M_T_M is really   @M_T_M?
> 
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I do believe @M_T_M is indeed @M_T_M. If @M_T_M weren't @M_T_M, who IS @M_T_M ??? And who should be the actual @M_T_M ?? I think @M_T_M would be proud of us knowing who's who and for not abusing @M_T_M's mention feature by overusing the @M_T_M mention


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2013)

This retard has been sending me wrong messages, I've already told him he got the wrong number 4 times already, now mad DN is mad. 




This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 2, 2013)

Whos @M_T_M ? 

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Whos @M_T_M ?
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A latino silly mouse

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> This retard has been sending me wrong messages, I've already told him he got the wrong number 4 times already, now mad DN is mad.
> 
> View attachment 2010584
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dn's secret lover lol

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> This retard has been sending me wrong messages, I've already told him he got the wrong number 4 times already, now mad DN is mad.
> 
> View attachment 2010584
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahhhh young love  a truly beautiful thing indeed


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ahhhh young love  a truly beautiful thing indeed

Click to collapse



And it's really sad that you'll never know what it feels like.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And it's really sad that you'll never know what it feels like.

Click to collapse



Lol +1 

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And it's really sad that you'll never know what it feels like.

Click to collapse



Go away, Itchy. Go very far away.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 2, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Lol +1
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Please do not +1 or laugh at my posts.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Please do not +1 or laugh at my posts.

Click to collapse



Sad. -1 

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Sad. -1
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Burnt to a crisp lol


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Go away, Itchy. Go very far away.

Click to collapse



You are not Zaraki. You are an impostrer.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You are not Zaraki. You are an impostrer.

Click to collapse



So are you  last I checked, Kurosaki Ichigo doesn't roam around some tech site


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You are not Zaraki. You are an impostrer.

Click to collapse



Maybe Zaraki is having a good day :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So are you  last I checked, Kurosaki Ichigo doesn't roam around some tech site

Click to collapse



I do in my spare time. They just don't show this part because it wouldn't make a good show.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Maybe Zaraki is having a good day :silly:

Click to collapse



Was, until Itchy pulled this whole forever alone crap on me  lol :silly:



Ichigo said:


> I do in my spare time. They just don't show this part because it wouldn't make a good show.

Click to collapse



Suuuure. Because Bleach got cancelled


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 2, 2013)

I've spent over $120 on video games already.  It's worth it, right?


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've spent over $120 on video games already.  It's worth it, right?

Click to collapse



U got jipped


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've spent over $120 on video games already.  It's worth it, right?

Click to collapse



Not in the least


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 2, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> U got jipped

Click to collapse



One Xbox game I went 50/50 on, and 2 3DS games. It should buy me at least 200 hours of entertainment. I only have the Xbox game currently. One of the 3DS games comes out on the 9th, and the other in October. I think it's worth it.


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> One Xbox game I went 50/50 on, and 2 3DS games. It should buy me at least 200 hours of entertainment. I only have the Xbox game currently. One of the 3DS games comes out on the 9th, and the other in October. I think it's worth it.

Click to collapse



Then it sounds like it is worth it then


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 2, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Then it sounds like it is worth it then

Click to collapse



I'm not convinced...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm not convinced...

Click to collapse



My phone runs Jellybean







Your arguments are invalid


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> My phone runs Jellybean
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sad part is I had 1 of those long ago


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Sad part is I had 1 of those long ago

Click to collapse



So did I, along the Motorola series of "brick phones"  and then came along this beauty


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 2, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good morning Pizza Pony

Click to collapse



Did somebody say pizza pony???? :stirthepot: :flipoff2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Did somebody say pizza pony???? :stirthepot: :flipoff2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Dn's secret lover lol
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





RohinZaraki said:


> Ahhhh young love  a truly beautiful thing indeed

Click to collapse




creepos






Ichigo said:


> I do in my spare time. They just don't show this part because it wouldn't make a good show.

Click to collapse



Sure.... , just admit producers backed out and you have nowhere else to go. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> So did I, along the Motorola series of "brick phones"  and then came along this beauty

Click to collapse



Gawd i had those during my primary school, twas the first phone i owned, and i had the best phone in class so i get to brag around and play snakes or space impact

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> So did I, along the Motorola series of "brick phones"  and then came along this beauty

Click to collapse



Gawd i had those during my primary school, twas the first phone i owned, and i had the best phone in class so i get to brag around and play snakes or space impact

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Gawd i had those during my primary school, twas the first phone i owned, and i had the best phone in class so i get to brag around and play snakes or space impact
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse








I'm not crying...just a bit or nostalgia got blown into my eye :crying:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm not crying...just a bit or nostalgia got blown into my eye :crying:

Click to collapse



The impact resistance of that thing is super, we used to throw it 3 storeys high

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> The impact resistance of that thing is super, we used to throw it 3 storeys high
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



My dad accidentally ran over it with his bike and I only needed to replace the outer plastic case...ahhh those plastic cases...there were basically unlimited choices, even the keypad was customizable....


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So did I, along the Motorola series of "brick phones"  and then came along this beauty

Click to collapse









deathnotice01 said:


> creepos
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











RohinZaraki said:


> I'm not crying...just a bit or nostalgia got blown into my eye :crying:

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> The impact resistance of that thing is super, we used to throw it 3 storeys high
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse











RohinZaraki said:


> My dad accidentally ran over it with his bike and I only needed to replace the outer plastic case...ahhh those plastic cases...there were basically unlimited choices, even the keypad was customizable....

Click to collapse



old phones talk 
mehh my first phone was my moms phone.. looks like that but its colored 

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> old phones talk
> mehh my first phone was my moms phone.. looks like that but its colored
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Coloured body or coloured screen ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 2, 2013)

I missed all the lulz! :thumbdown:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I missed all the lulz! :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No lulz for you !


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> old phones talk
> mehh my first phone was my moms phone.. looks like that but its colored
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I used to have the one which can only render in 24 colors with no cam. I forgot what nokia model was that. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No lulz for you !

Click to collapse



Howboutsomecookiesinstead?Sry,myspacebarisbroken.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Howboutsomecookiesinstead?Sry,myspacebarisbroken.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is why you shall receive no such thing


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> This is why you shall receive no such thing

Click to collapse



Hey,atleastItried.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jun 2, 2013)

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



...and just where have you been ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cascabel (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...and just where have you been ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



looking for kittehs. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I didn't know you and jeff became best buds

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## cascabel (Jun 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I didn't know you and jeff became best buds
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



-__-
i was talking about a different type of kitteh. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2013)

cascabel said:


> -__-
> i was talking about a different type of kitteh.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



*******? I wants a ***** cat tooo

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> *******? I wants a ***** cat tooo
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I sea wot you did thar. :sly:


----------



## roofrider (Jun 2, 2013)

Dafuq thread! Don't die on me now.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 2, 2013)

Noooooooo

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Noooooooo
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Who iz dis guy in urr avatar?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Who iz dis guy in urr avatar?

Click to collapse



Me 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Me
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I shouldn't have asked. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## cascabel (Jun 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I shouldn't have asked. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



roofie y u no learn?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 2, 2013)

cascabel said:


> roofie y u no learn?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



 I'm a slow learner mate. :silly:
How are things on your island? It is an island right?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

You know things are bad when you start asking about someone's avatar lol

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (Jun 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm a slow learner mate. :silly:
> How are things on your island? It is an island right?

Click to collapse



you sure are a slow learner 




RohinZaraki said:


> You know things are bad when you start asking about someone's avatar lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



indeed :thumbup:

Lmao because of roofie posts lol


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 2, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2306698

[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Deadly (Jun 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



FTFY

___________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't see the previous post due to adblocker 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deadly (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I didn't see the first post of this page due to adblocker
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



^ This ^ FTFY as well


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2306698
> 
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haz sadz


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I haz sadz

Click to collapse



Why? 




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My cwedits :crying:


----------



## roofrider (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> My cwedits :crying:

Click to collapse



Me too.

ADD ME NAO QWEEFY!!!!1


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 2, 2013)

Does the frat hasz Whatsapp Group


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Me too.
> 
> ADD ME NAO QWEEFY!!!!1

Click to collapse



NO 







RohinZaraki said:


> My cwedits :crying:

Click to collapse




Added. Forgot 



Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Y'ello muffins!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 2, 2013)

YOLOmuffins

___________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deadly (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> YOLOmuffins
> 
> ___________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Mine is better 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 2, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Mine is better
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I directly copy/pasted yours -_-

___________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

What's device search? 

___________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deadly (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I directly copy/pasted yours -_-
> 
> ___________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side
> ...

Click to collapse



that post didn't had my signature.. I had disabled it for few weeks now.. this is my actual one which colors the link.. and size is 1

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 2, 2013)

Deadly said:


> that post didn't had my signature.. I had disabled it for few weeks now.. this is my actual one which colors the link.. and size is 1
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



*didn't HAVE 

___________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deadly (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> *didn't HAVE
> 
> ___________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



:thanks:
______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there anywhere on xda to make a thread for an android library project? The App Development forum maybe? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> YOLOmuffins
> 
> ___________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



You a hipster?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You a hipster?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No  I just say that for teh lulz

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No  I just say that for teh lulz
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Good.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2013)

Congratz queefy. 

Ain't so grump-pa-lump now huh

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Is there anywhere on xda to make a thread for an android library project? The App Development forum maybe?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2192


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Congratz queefy.
> 
> Ain't so grump-pa-lump now huh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



Grumpy Queffy no more


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey Whasup guys

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2192

Click to collapse



Tapatalk hates this link. What is it? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey Whasup guys
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where have you been ?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Tapatalk hates this link. What is it?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



The forum for Android IDE's, Libraries, ect.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 2, 2013)

@deathnotice01


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The forum for Android IDE's, Libraries, ect.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I gave it a look. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @deathnotice01

Click to collapse


 @internetexplorer 

^^^That's offensive to this guy


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Where have you been ?

Click to collapse



I've always been here 
Just not as active as before 
Lots of guys have exams now and xda is boring ATM so I just come once in a while 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## hanisod (Jun 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @deathnotice01

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha
All hates the Internet Explorer 
Just a useless app....... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 2, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hahahahaha
> All hates the Internet Explorer
> Just a useless app.......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It didn't used to be. But now it is :thumbdown:

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 2, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hahahahaha
> All hates the Internet Explorer
> Just a useless app.......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








_       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It didn't used to be. But now it is :thumbdown:
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Yeah
I remember it years ago on my dial up connection. It was cool 
I use Chrome/Firefox/Opera all the three (all for different uses) these are the best on android/windows 






jugg1es said:


> _       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _

Click to collapse



Hehehehe 
Saw it more than once 
Still funny 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _

Click to collapse



Rofl

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jun 3, 2013)

Was at a friend's grad party. FUN!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 3, 2013)

I love trolling my neighbors.



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @deathnotice01

Click to collapse



hahahah,

classic,

i should get me one of those,
and toolbars, lots o lots o toolbarz


----------



## Deadly (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hahahah,
> 
> classic,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean this many? 
View attachment 2013157

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You mean this many?
> View attachment 2013157
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I WANTz MOARE!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I WANTz MOARE!

Click to collapse



That's how my brothers laptop is. I was like wtf is wrong with u and he said it just happened and I can't get rid of them lol. What a noob 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## mikef (Jun 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Is there anywhere on xda to make a thread for an android library project? The App Development forum maybe?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Perhaps XDA-U?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's how my brothers laptop is. I was like wtf is wrong with u and he said it just happened and I can't get rid of them lol. What a noob
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



LOL,

i mainly do software analyzation and the nastiest toolbar i encountered are from the company babylon, delta, and ASK!
they inject certain registry modifications and prevent you from removing them.

i like how my job let's me hack into various softwares like this thing sneaking a service into the system and logging everything from passwords to pr0n site registrations.

View attachment 2013174 View attachment 2013181


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> LOL,
> 
> i mainly do software analyzation and the nastiest toolbar i encountered are from the company babylon, delta, and ASK!
> they inject certain registry modifications and prevent you from removing them.
> ...

Click to collapse



DN the toolbar exterminator :thumbup:

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> DN the toolbar exterminator :thumbup:
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



i haz all my tools ready for toolbar eksterminazion.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i haz all my tools ready for toolbar eksterminazion.

Click to collapse



Bahaaahaaaa Too Funny 

You gave me big LULZ

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't think i have seen thread this quiet for quite some time...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Don't think i have seen thread this quiet for quite some time...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Aiie hear ya mate,

ye silent days er commern,


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i haz all my tools ready for toolbar eksterminazion.

Click to collapse



That pic made my morning :thumbup:

_       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i haz all my tools ready for toolbar eksterminazion.

Click to collapse



Is that you IRL  ???


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That pic made my morning :thumbup:
> 
> _       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _

Click to collapse







RohinZaraki said:


> Is that you IRL  ???

Click to collapse



those toolbars are nasty creatures i tell ye


----------



## hanisod (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> those toolbars are nasty creatures i tell ye

Click to collapse



Ya think? 
I wonder what could happen to an android device with all those toolbars....... 
Probably EXPLODE :nuke:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> those toolbars are nasty creatures i tell ye

Click to collapse



My other half won't install anything on the pc, last time she did (about two years ago) we had a nasty toolbar that would not go easily. 

_       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> My other half won't install anything on the pc, last time she did (about two years ago) we had a nasty toolbar that would not go easily.
> 
> _       “I'm bad and I'm going to hell, and I don't care. I'd rather be in hell than anywhere where you are. ”*―*William Faulkner     _

Click to collapse



hahah,

most people get fooled by the "win an ipad" thing or "help you search faster"
those things track almost everything.

I even had one test who logged unencrypted keystrokes when using a browser and transmit them to a remote email.
Very evil indeed.

also check out XDA's encryption.
i'm trying to see if behavioral targeting is present and how they encrypt our usernames and password securely


----------



## roofrider (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello boys!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hello boys!

Click to collapse



hello ceiling


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hello ceiling

Click to collapse



He's still up? :what:




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

Sup muffs 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hello ceiling

Click to collapse



How's your house coming along? Everything fixed and upright?



QuantumFoam said:


> He's still up? :what:

Click to collapse



No.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

roofrider said:


> How's your house coming along? Everything fixed and upright?
> 
> 
> No.

Click to collapse



thanks for the thought 

it's actually not the same as before but i have a nice room i can stay in


----------



## roofrider (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> thanks for the thought
> 
> it's actually not the same as before but i have a nice room i can stay in

Click to collapse



Must be a cool den! :thumbup:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

Morning frat 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Must be a cool den! :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

9 sq. m room. 

I need to buy a better bed though

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jun 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Good morning. 3 more days.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Good morning. 3 more days.

Click to collapse



Wuts gonna happen? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wuts gonna happen?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



His cat is gonna take over his house and make Jeff his slave 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## veeman (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wuts gonna happen?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I'll be free.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'll be free.

Click to collapse



From prison?? 

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> His cat is gonna take over his house and make Jeff his slave
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No!!! Kittehs r not evil.





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 3, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> From prison??
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You can think of it that way.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'll be free.

Click to collapse



secure hospital wing? 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> You can think of it that way.

Click to collapse



+1 Exactly how I feel.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> His cat is gonna take over his house and make Jeff his slave
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You still haven't figured it out yet have u????

I control deh Kittehs :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> No!!! Kittehs r not evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not unless I want them to be 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'll be free.

Click to collapse



You have all the freedom to scratch your genitallia my man. Do it as a fundamental right of the state. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You have all the freedom to scratch your genitallia my man. Do it as a fundamental right of the state.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Doooo Etttttttt Naoooooo!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## cascabel (Jun 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Doooo Etttttttt Naoooooo!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. crazy kitteh is crazy. them nuts.

on another note, any brother there who can recommend a good mmorpg for mobile that is playable even with a lousy internet connection?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 3, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. crazy kitteh is crazy. them nuts.
> 
> on another note, any brother there who can recommend a good mmorpg for mobile that is playable even with a lousy internet connection?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Ingress 




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. crazy kitteh is crazy. them nuts.
> 
> on another note, any brother there who can recommend a good mmorpg for mobile that is playable even with a lousy internet connection?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Ravensword

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## cascabel (Jun 3, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ingress
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-______-
kinda hard to play ingress on wifi. :banghead:







deathnotice01 said:


> Ravensword
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



thanks alan. will check that out.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

cascabel said:


> -______-
> kinda hard to play ingress on wifi. :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ravensword is a good game, 

Will pm you 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## cascabel (Jun 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ravensword is a good game,
> 
> Will pm you
> 
> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse



thanks juggles. much appreciated. :thumbup:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Mephikun (Jun 3, 2013)

I might chill out here sometimes if it's okay with you muffins, ultimately it's up to apex though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deadly (Jun 3, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I might chill out here sometimes if it's okay with you muffins, ultimately it's up to apex though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I think it's better you talk to apex and sort it out man.. don't get me wrong.. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I might chill out here sometimes if it's okay with you muffins, ultimately it's up to apex though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Imma call you Gregory.


----------



## Mephikun (Jun 3, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I think it's better you talk to apex and sort it out man.. don't get me wrong..
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse




I agree, if he wants to talk I will... but afaik I'm still on his ignore list.




Ichigo said:


> Imma call you Gregory.

Click to collapse




Okay Jessica.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I agree, if he wants to talk I will... but afaik I'm still on his ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup Gregory?


----------



## Mephikun (Jun 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup Gregory?

Click to collapse



Drinking coffee, you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deadly (Jun 3, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I agree, if he wants to talk I will... but afaik I'm still on his ignore list.
> 
> Okay Jessica.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I meant was.. since he asked you not to post here .. even though you said sorry.. I think its better you and apex had a talk before you post.. since this was his idea in the first place.. I feel we should respect his request.. just sort it out.. then either you can join or may be otherwise..

Hope you understand.

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## cascabel (Jun 3, 2013)

Deadly said:


> What I meant was.. since he asked you not to post here .. even though you said sorry.. I think its better you and apex had a talk before you post.. since this was his idea in the first place.. I feel we should respect his request.. just sort it out.. then either you can join or may be otherwise..
> 
> Hope you understand.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Mephikun no hate here bro. like i said it takes some sort of balls to apologise. i'm cool with you here. would be nice, tbh. apex is a reasonable guy. just talk to him. i'm sure you guys can work it out. :thumbup:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 3, 2013)

Who called me? What's up?


----------



## cascabel (Jun 3, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Who called me? What's up?

Click to collapse



wow. you're still alive?  jk. 
sup pp? how are you?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 3, 2013)

cascabel said:


> wow. you're still alive?  jk.
> sup pp? how are you?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Good. Busy with life. Mostly on my device forums. Sorry for forgetting you guys. I will try to  be more active here.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone know why i can only add 5 tags to my help thread? 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Anyone know why i can only add 5 tags to my help thread?
> 
> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse



Because that's how tags work 
Iirc, an RC can add 2 more tags to any thread. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Because that's how tags work
> Iirc, an RC can add 2 more tags to any thread.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cheers.  Can RD add more than two? 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Drinking coffee, you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Oh, I *was* in study hall by myself without any teachers, but now I'm at home getting ready for work.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, I *was* in study hall by myself without any teachers, but now I'm at home getting ready for work.

Click to collapse



Where do u work of you don't mind me asking?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Where do u work of you don't mind me asking?
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy

Click to collapse



Right now, a sidewall company. About 20 minutes from my house people are building an apartment complex/gated community. It's my job to scrap all of the units.

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

@prototype7
It's you birthday? Happy Birthday! :beer:


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Right now, a sidewall company. About 20 minutes from my house people are building an apartment complex/gated community. It's my job to scrap all of the units.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2013)

@prototype7
It's you birthday? Happy Birthday! :beer:


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @prototype7
> It's you birthday? Happy Birthday! :beer:

Click to collapse



Thanks again 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @prototype7
> It's you birthday? Happy Birthday! :beer:

Click to collapse



Again? 




prototype7 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmmmm
Well happy birthday from me too 


Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What? 
Edit: nm. Stupid xda.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Right now, a sidewall company. About 20 minutes from my house people are building an apartment complex/gated community. It's my job to scrap all of the units.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## veeman (Jun 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You have all the freedom to scratch your genitallia my man. Do it as a fundamental right of the state.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Just not with no clothes in public.


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Prototype!







Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hell_lock (Jun 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy birthday!
Regards,
Your evil side.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jun 3, 2013)

Prototype, I congratulate you on another year of skillful death evasion.


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 3, 2013)

prototype-U said:


> Happy birthday!
> Regards,
> Your evil side.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, lady and gentlemen, I'm back.

You should all know I only left to keep drama out of the frat, which I personally would have caused had I responded any other way. Outside stress from real life would definitely have been directed through my anger at a fellow member.

That being said, it's all behind us. I'd like to apologize if I've ever come across as offensive, condescending or patronising to any of you, as there never has been any such thing intended behind it.
@Sleepy!, if you do feel I offended you previously, I welcome you to point it out to me via pm so we can clear anything that might have been miscommunicated. I've never had ill will towards anyone here. We all need to know that there are so many different cultures here, that something that offends may certainly not have been intended to.

Happy birthday, proto. How old?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Okay, lady and gentlemen, I'm back.
> 
> You should all know I only left to keep drama out of the frat, which I personally would have caused had I responded any other way. Outside stress from real life would definitely have been directed through my anger at a fellow member.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heya J!
glad to see our audiophile here



prototype7 said:


> Because that's how tags work
> Iirc, an RC can add 2 more tags to any thread.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sa can we RT's 


Happy beer day proto


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

RTs?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> RTs?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Recognized Themers


What's up dude 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Recognized Themers
> 
> 
> What's up dude
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm tired and read it as a question. Lol

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm tired and read it as a question. Lol
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ah 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## veeman (Jun 4, 2013)

Have any of you gotten the 15GB Google Drive "upgrade" yet?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol. My wife had to take 2 of our cats to the vet for shots, check up, etc. One of them is our cute, innocent, little miss Bugsy Malone (yes, that's what my wife named her) who has a record at the vet for injuring 6 vet techs in one visit through animal protective gear, including falcon gloves.  Our vet requires we give her sedatives prior to visits. So, she's stoned out of her mind on our bed... where I'm forcing her to listen to Jimi Hendrix.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. My wife had to take 2 of our cats to the vet for shots, check up, etc. One of them is our cute, innocent, little miss Bugsy Malone (yes, that's what my wife named her) who has a record at the vet for injuring 6 vet techs in one visit through animal protective gear, including falcon gloves.  Our vet requires we give her sedatives prior to visits. So, she's stoned out of her mind on our bed... where I'm forcing her to listen to Jimi Hendrix.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol too funny. I bet he's loving the music 

Great name BTW :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's a she, but thanks. My wife had a childhood cat who lived to be 23 named Mugsy. Bugsy looks just like her, hence the name. The name often fits. She's usually cute, dainty, sweet, but then she turns into the damn rabbit from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

Our other two are Dr. Goldstein (he's ****ing gold!) and Rafiki (named after the monkey from The Lion King).

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's a she, but thanks. My wife had a childhood cat who lived to be 23 named Mugsy. Bugsy looks just like her, hence the name.
> 
> Our other two are Dr. Goldstein (he's ****ing gold!) and Rafiki (named after the monkey from The Lion King).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She

All great names and Gold Kitteh Rocks! 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's the good doctor as a kitten (yes, I took a photo of a photo, was too lazy to scan). I've used this as an avatar before, hence the caption.







*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Here's the good doctor as a kitten (yes, I took a photo of a photo, was too lazy to scan). I've used this as an avatar before, hence the caption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's adorable  

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lulz, that's our boy, Dr. Goldstein. He's Rafiki's son, despite the odd color and size difference.

Left to right, Doc, Rafiki, Bugsy





/my contribution to making this pets thread.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lulz, that's our boy, Dr. Goldstein. He's Rafiki's son, despite the odd color and size difference.
> 
> Left to right, Doc, Rafiki, Bugsy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup: Good pic 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

Be assured, a fight erupted shortly after it was taken. If you have one cat, it has no other cat relationships. No problems.

With two, there is only one relationship, dominance is established quickly, very few problems.

With 3 cats, there are THREE cat relationships, no dominance, and at any given waking moment, two of them will hate each other. It's a boxing match most nights with front row seats for me.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Jerry is back ???....I have to stop having midnight snacks or I get the most messed up dreams


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey jRiot! Nice to see you back!

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

"Otoko no hitotachi wa hon o yonde imasu"

That means "The men are reading a book". I've began learning Japanese, which is one of my summer goals.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 4, 2013)

Yay... Jeremy is back

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yay... Jeremy is back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



So genuine 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yay... Jeremy is back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



So mature

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So genuine
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse











Deadly said:


> So mature
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I believed him. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Jun 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I believed him.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



you did? 

How could you! 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you did?
> 
> How could you!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought prawn liked me because I usually prefer crab or lobster.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I thought prawn liked me because I usually prefer crab or lobster.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's his extended family, you savage :banghead:

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's his extended family, you savage :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Not my fault they're delicious.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice job, @QuantumFoam

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/compare-devices-easily-with-speccheck/


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

Cat people.   :shiggle:

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I believed him.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



shame on you, you know better than to trust uncooked sea creatures



TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Cat people.   :shiggle:
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



sup underweight percussionist


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> shame on you, you know better than to trust uncooked sea creatures
> 
> 
> 
> sup underweight percussionist

Click to collapse



It's "underweight  glockenspiel player"  you no0b!!

-kcco-


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's his extended family, you savage :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Why would I care about creatures that have tough shells? They leave us out here in the open .. Traitors... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------

Rohin, you sure you don't have Indian origins ? or are you trolling me? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## -NickHalden- (Jun 4, 2013)

;=fdayttttmem emyt, u'
Getting seriously bored...my first stint @ off topic ..Bring me some entertainment


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 4, 2013)

adityalahiri13 said:


> ;=fdayttttmem emyt, u'
> Getting seriously bored...my first stint @ off topic ..Bring me some entertainment

Click to collapse



I should kindly inform you that we don't talk here to entertain you ... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## -NickHalden- (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I should kindly inform you that we don't talk here to entertain you ...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



that just did it


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's "underweight  glockenspiel player"  you no0b!!
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



hey i did my best,
it was still related to bangin things so i think that counts



adityalahiri13 said:


> ;=fdayttttmem emyt, u'
> Getting seriously bored...my first stint @ off topic ..Bring me some entertainment

Click to collapse



My lad we are not here to bring thee lulz,

for lulz you shall has,

i shall call upon @M_T_M for the lulz of the bannz lots o lots o banz


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey i did my best,
> it was still related to bangin things so i think that counts
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that's what you call ultimate lulz

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## -NickHalden- (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey i did my best,
> it was still related to bangin things so i think that counts
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think i have had enough...  

Sent from my ST21i2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola you nice people!
Finally back home.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hola you nice people!
> Finally back home.

Click to collapse



hi laughable chemist


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

adityalahiri13 said:


> I think i have had enough...
> 
> Sent from my ST21i2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Better late than never! You understood!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Better late than never! You understood!

Click to collapse



U Came. 

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> U Came.
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im actually here! I just don't know where to start! I'll probably start from the kichen!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hi laughable chemist

Click to collapse



Ahem Funnypharmacist Ahem


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Im actually here! I just don't know where to start! I'll probably start from the kichen!

Click to collapse



No spam in sig hub then 

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why would I care about creatures that have tough shells? They leave us out here in the open .. Traitors...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a Hindu Malayalee born in M'sia  what's not to get ?


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> No spam in sig hub then
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah 







RohinZaraki said:


> I'm a Hindu Malayalee born in M'sia  what's not to get ?

Click to collapse



Oh Mallu! My roots come from gerala too


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Oh Mallu! My roots come from gerala too

Click to collapse



Nice...to meet you


----------



## Deadly (Jun 4, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> U Came.
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



**cough** that sounded wrong 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> **cough** that sounded wrong
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Coming from a Senior Mod, this is a bit...awkward


----------



## roofrider (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is everyone coming today?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Why is everyone coming today?

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Coming from a Senior Mod, this is a bit...awkward

Click to collapse



You took it wrong.. I thought they are living together.. as he knew when other came home.. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You took it wrong.. I thought they are living together.. as he knew when other came home..
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



OMG stop saying that word


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> **cough** that sounded wrong
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



leave those young lovers be you troll



roofrider said:


> Why is everyone *cumming* today?

Click to collapse



are we?



Deadly said:


> You took it wrong.. I thought they are living together.. as he knew when other came home..
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



what happend to ye engrish!


----------



## Deadly (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> OMG stop saying that word

Click to collapse



why all images you posted are failing here

Edit: finally worked in quote 


deathnotice01 said:


> what happend to ye engrish!

Click to collapse



Que? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> why all images you posted are failing here
> 
> 
> Que?
> ...

Click to collapse



Images fine here, must be you! 


Morning folks 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

Liars everywhere. There is no Android 4.1 for galaxy Y


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> leave those young lovers be you troll

Click to collapse



Oh Hell NO.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Liars everywhere. There is no Android 4.1 for galaxy Y

Click to collapse



This is a disgrace to @Deadly


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> This is a disgrace to @Deadly

Click to collapse



Why is that so?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> This is a disgrace to @Deadly

Click to collapse



:what::what::what::what::what::what:
@jugg1es.. morning sane one.. rohin has turned into god knows what. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Why is that so?

Click to collapse



He's the #1 dev for the Y and now of all times Sammy decides to release JB for it 
@Deadly I dare ye to finish that sentence....became what


----------



## roofrider (Jun 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> :what::what::what::what::what::what:
> @jugg1es.. morning sane one.. rohin has turned into god knows what.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Sane one????

Edit: ok, my brain's slow today.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> :what::what::what::what::what::what:
> @jugg1es.. morning sane one.. rohin has turned into god knows what.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Only god knew what he was before he turned, i wouldn't worry too much. 

Btw any ideas which other tags i could use for my help thread

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Liars everywhere. There is no Android 4.1 for galaxy Y

Click to collapse



why does it still look like a gingerbreed?


Noobs everywhere


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

Insane One?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Only god knew what he was before he turned, i wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Btw any ideas which other tags i could use for my help thread
> 
> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse



gimme your thread so i can attatch a tag to it,

with lulz lots o lots o lulz


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> why does it still look like a gingerbreed?
> 
> 
> Noobs everywhere

Click to collapse



True.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> why does it still look like a gingerbreed?
> 
> 
> Noobs everywhere

Click to collapse



It clearly has AirView  what is wrong with you


----------



## roofrider (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> gimme your thread so i can attatch a tag to it,
> 
> with lulz lots o lots o lulz

Click to collapse



Go clicky on his siggy.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 4, 2013)

@ roofie.. come down to earth. Everything will be plain then to understand 



RohinZaraki said:


> He's the #1 dev for the Y and now of all times Sammy decides to release JB for it
> 
> @Deadly I dare ye to finish that sentence....became what

Click to collapse



galaxy y "DUOS"

And definitely not no. 1 .. I don't even call myself dev 
And I'm not god to know what you are.. 




jugg1es said:


> Only god knew what he was before he turned, i wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Btw any ideas which other tags i could use for my help thread
> 
> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse



ikr:beer:

Tell me which is in place first lol

Or you could check my help thread . I have practically filled it up I believe. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @ roofie.. come down to earth. Everything will be plain then to understand
> 
> galaxy y "DUOS"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Show off


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nice job, @QuantumFoam
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/compare-devices-easily-with-speccheck/

Click to collapse



Thank you




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> gimme your thread so i can attatch a tag to it,
> 
> with lulz lots o lots o lulz

Click to collapse



NO.jpeg 







Deadly said:


> @ roofie.. come down to earth. Everything will be plain then to understand
> 
> galaxy y "DUOS"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't remember 



Reason i ask is because mikef saw my question on this thread yesterday and has asked what tags id like to add. 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> NO.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, Supernatural juggler != good 




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Okay, Supernatural juggler != good
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wasssssup grumpy? 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow,

congrats queefy mah boi


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Wasssssup grumpy?
> 
> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse



Nothing much. You still haven't rated it 







deathnotice01 said:


> wow,
> 
> congrats queefy mah boi

Click to collapse



Cheers man 




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Nothing much. You still haven't rated it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've not done a lot of things in supposed to have done lately, i will get round to it 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

ToT ready!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm a Hindu Malayalee born in M'sia  what's not to get ?

Click to collapse









Lifehacker7 said:


> Oh Mallu! My roots come from gerala too

Click to collapse



Its official.. Frat is full of malyalees including me and @gadgetroid :-O

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Its official.. Frat is full of malyalees including me and @gadgetroid :-O

Click to collapse



LOL yeah!


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 4, 2013)

I feel invisible here

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jun 4, 2013)

Ignore him ignore him guys!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 4, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> LOL yeah!

Click to collapse



Btw.. why is it just your roots that are from Kerala? Your stems are from another state? 







roofrider said:


> Ignore him ignore him guys!

Click to collapse



Who? Ppero? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Its official.. Frat is full of malyalees including me and @gadgetroid :-O
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Not sure how I feel about this 




roofrider said:


> Ignore him ignore him guys!

Click to collapse



There's a special place in hell for people like you :banghead:


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Its official.. Frat is full of malyalees including me and @gadgetroid :-O
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Me too. I lived there for 8 years.


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Btw.. why is it just your roots that are from Kerala? Your stems are from another state?

Click to collapse



Yeah  
My mom and her ancestors were all from kerala and then mom moved to karnataka. So I'm a kannadiga now! 
And Dad's ancestors were from Gujarat  so kinda distributed roots


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 4, 2013)

races, races everywhere.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 4, 2013)

Y Me No In Current Pledges 

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Not sure how I feel about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hm.. Nothing i guess 



veeman said:


> Me too. I lived there for 8 years.

Click to collapse



T-roll 



Lifehacker7 said:


> Yeah
> My mom and her ancestors were all from kerala and then mom moved to karnataka. So I'm a kannadiga now!
> And Dad's ancestors were from Gujarat  so kinda distributed roots

Click to collapse



Well..  thats great


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

Are you guys getting paid to ignore my posts?


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Are you guys getting paid to ignore my posts?

Click to collapse



Well I'm not. So replied!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Well I'm not. So replied!

Click to collapse



Thank you. 
Alan whats up with you?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Are you guys getting paid to ignore my posts?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yes

Click to collapse








I too will start ignoring him if I get paid


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll just leave this here :thumbup:
Compare Devices Easily with SpecCheck – xda-developers

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/compare-devices-easily-with-speccheck/
_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Are you guys getting paid to ignore my posts?

Click to collapse



Sup slightly funnypharmacist

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 4, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Hey!







ppero196 said:


> I feel invisible here
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Hi!

I swear half of you are drunk.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Are you guys getting paid to ignore my posts?

Click to collapse



Will I get paid if I don't ignore your posts


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Will I get paid if I don't ignore your posts

Click to collapse



No, but you'll get some xenon.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No, but you'll get some xenon.

Click to collapse



No, can I haz chezbuger insted ?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No, can I haz chezbuger insted ?

Click to collapse



Sure, but it's made from kitten meat.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sure, but it's made from kitten meat.

Click to collapse


 @DowntownJeffBrown How does this sit with you


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown How does this sit with you

Click to collapse



Hey bro, you're the sicko who wanted it.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

I haz many sadz nao 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup slightly funnypharmacist
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Enjoying first rains of the season.



RohinZaraki said:


> Will I get paid if I don't ignore your posts

Click to collapse



Ummmm.... let me think:laugh:
.
.
.
NO


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I haz many sadz nao
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



There there 



funnypharmacist said:


> Ummmm.... let me think:laugh:
> .
> .
> .
> NO

Click to collapse



Have fun being ignored then


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Have fun being ignored then

Click to collapse



I know you won't, will you?? uppyEyes:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I know you won't, will you?? uppyEyes:

Click to collapse



Pssshhh are you kidding me  I know the feeling of being ignored, why inflict it on others  ?


----------



## veeman (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hm.. Nothing i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat... no. I lived in Kumarakom for 8 years.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thank you.
> Alan whats up with you?

Click to collapse



Not much, just stressed out and sleepy







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup slightly funnypharmacist
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



That's laughable chemist to you sir. 



Also hello everyone. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Also hello everyone.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Irrelevant  it's night here


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Pssshhh are you kidding me  I know the feeling of being ignored, why inflict it on others  ?

Click to collapse



Who ignored you?



deathnotice01 said:


> Not much, just stressed out and sleepy
> 
> That's laughable chemist to you sir.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How are the Tests going?
There is a huge difference between Chemists and Pharmacists


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Who ignored you?

Click to collapse



Almost everyone at one point lol 

EDIT : See ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42004973&postcount=36137


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> That's laughable chemist to you sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Almost everyone at one point lol

Click to collapse



I never did! :silly:
Anyway whats going on.

I am having a feeling I will have to give up my Note.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I never did! :silly:
> Anyway whats going on.
> 
> I am having a feeling I will have to give up my Note.

Click to collapse



Why ?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Why ?

Click to collapse



My elder brother met with an accident, a 16 wheeler truck ran over him. He survived with a  broken leg at three places. His One X broke into 2 pieces, so he will need a new phone. Being a biker, he is more worried about the bike than his leg. Giving him the Note and Introducing him to Aftermarket ROMs and rooting with the Note would take his mind off the bike and will give him something to do till he recovers.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I never did! :silly:
> Anyway whats going on.
> 
> I am having a feeling I will have to give up my Note.

Click to collapse



Why will u have to give it up?

Edit: ah ok

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why will u have to give it up?
> 
> Edit: ah ok
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Post edited read again.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My elder brother met with an accident, a 16 wheeler truck ran over him. He survived the huge accident but broke his right leg at three places. His One X was broken in two pieces in that accident, he will be needing a new phone. As the accident turned his 180cc Apache into crumpled aluminum foil and he is a biker. He is more worried about the bike than the leg so if I gave him the note Now that would take his mind off the bike.

Click to collapse



Gets run over a bike and survives...more worried about his bike...


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Gets run over a bike and survives...more worried about his bike...

Click to collapse



He is kind of weird. I Have advised him to come to the OT, we may see a Sujay1848 here.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> He is kind of weird. I Have advised him to come to the OT, we may see a Sujay1848 here.

Click to collapse



Permission to troll  ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Permission to troll  ?

Click to collapse



I second that. May I troll him funny? 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## roofrider (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> He is kind of weird. I Have advised him to come to the OT, we may see a Sujay1848 here.

Click to collapse



*1848*??


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> *1848*??

Click to collapse



Must be his bike registration no.  @funnypharmacist You brothers from india?


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey Funnypharmacist did u check my PM?
The pics one?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

So it looks like I'm the only one to notice @QuantumFoam made it on the portal,  i even posted a link and no one has congratulated him, you're all a waste of space  some fraternity you turned out to be 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> So it looks like I'm the only one to notice @QuantumFoam made it on the portal,  i even posted a link and no one has congratulated him, you're all a waste of space  some fraternity you turned out to be
> 
> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse



Noob noob NOOB!!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42185133#post42185133


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Permission to troll  ?

Click to collapse



He does not know my username I am going to troll him too! 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I second that. May I troll him funny?
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



We all will sir!



roofrider said:


> *1848*??

Click to collapse



MH 32 N 1848 You are an Indian that would be enough.



Lifehacker7 said:


> Must be his bike registration no.  @funnypharmacist You brothers from india?

Click to collapse



Bingo,you have hit a jackpot



Ace King 34 said:


> Hey Funnypharmacist did u check my PM?
> The pics one?

Click to collapse



I did not get any PM


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Noob noob NOOB!!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42185133#post42185133

Click to collapse



Im sorry, did i say no one,  I meant to say ONLY ONE OF YOU

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Noob noob NOOB!!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42185133#post42185133

Click to collapse



Seriously @jugg1es  ?


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Bingo,you have hit a jackpot

Click to collapse


:beer:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> :beer:

Click to collapse



Are you a member here?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im sorry, did i say no one,  I meant to say ONLY ONE OF YOU
> 
> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Jun 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im sorry, did i say no one,  I meant to say ONLY ONE OF YOU
> 
> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse



Read the comments on that piece.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



Im bored, not serious. I've got a night shift tonight and I'm going to be bored so I'm planning my boredom relievers 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Are you a member here?

Click to collapse



See OP


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 4, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Y Me No In Current Pledges
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1. Your avatar is invalid







jugg1es said:


> So it looks like I'm the only one to notice @QuantumFoam made it on the portal,  i even posted a link and no one has congratulated him, you're all a waste of space  some fraternity you turned out to be
> 
> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse





Thanks 


Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> 1. Your avatar is invalid
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hey i did my best,
> it was still related to bangin things so i think that counts
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wut?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 4, 2013)

I*Love*Ichigo said:


> Ichigo is quite possibly the most amazing person ever...  I would like to be the first human cloning test subject so I can be more like Ichigo...  Please lord answer my prayers...

Click to collapse



Just wanted to save this before MODs come and delete this stuff @Ichigo lover


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 4, 2013)

I*Love*Ichigo said:


> Ichigo is quite possibly the most amazing person ever...  I would like to be the first human cloning test subject so I can be more like Ichigo...  Please lord answer my prayers...

Click to collapse



QFT




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 4, 2013)

I*Love*Ichigo said:


> Just proving how I could do this all day long I wanted to...  But Ichigo is pretty rad...

Click to collapse



I smell a ban and an infraction coming someone's way!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 4, 2013)

I*Love*Ichigo said:


> Just proving how I could do this all day long I wanted to...  But Ichigo is pretty rad...

Click to collapse



What da fuq is up with that username 
I thought ichigo changed her username again when I first saw it 
Yo @Ichigo

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 4, 2013)

I*Love*Ichigo said:


> Better make it a ban, this is Quasi...

Click to collapse



No it's not

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 4, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I smell a ban and an infraction coming someone's way!!

Click to collapse



By that logic, you should ban everyone in Bangalore, on my behalf. 

-kcco-


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 4, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> By that logic, you should ban everyone in Bangalore, on my behalf.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Ok 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## I*Love*Ichigo (Jun 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No it's not
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http: // i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee409/bfielding80/quasi_zps60292b72.jpg

then how do I have access to his Dev-Host?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 4, 2013)

Xesus is here!!! 
We are saved!


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 4, 2013)

I*Love*Ichigo said:


> http: // i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee409/bfielding80/quasi_zps60292b72.jpg
> 
> then how do I have access to his Dev-Host?

Click to collapse



Fail link 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I*Love*Ichigo (Jun 4, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Fail link
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now you know I can't post links with this post count...  merge the code...  Anyways, I'll let yall get on with your business...  Just was showing someone its super easy to have as many accounts you'd like...


----------



## roofrider (Jun 4, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Fail link
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFH


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 4, 2013)

I*Love*Ichigo said:


> Now you know I can't post links with this post count...  merge the code...  Anyways, I'll let yall get on with your business...  Just was showing someone its super easy to have as many accounts you'd like...

Click to collapse



Lol. Wonder who that was 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jun 4, 2013)

Night night earthlings!


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Night night earthlings!

Click to collapse



Yeah! Lights off!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wat... no. I lived in Kumarakom for 8 years.

Click to collapse



What 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 4, 2013)

Huff... That was a lot of catching up ( 40 pages i guess )...

N all u mallu's... Im kinda mallu too but now in karnataka


----------



## veeman (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 4, 2013)

Multi quote coming up!! 



Lifehacker7 said:


> Yeah
> My mom and her ancestors were all from kerala and then mom moved to karnataka. So I'm a kannadiga now!
> And Dad's ancestors were from Gujarat  so kinda distributed roots

Click to collapse



I'm a kannadiga too and 3 others here. 




RohinZaraki said:


> Almost everyone at one point lol
> 
> EDIT : See ? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42004973&postcount=36137

Click to collapse



LIAR!! :sly:




jugg1es said:


> So it looks like I'm the only one to notice @QuantumFoam made it on the portal,  i even posted a link and no one has congratulated him, you're all a waste of space  some fraternity you turned out to be
> 
> _      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _

Click to collapse



genius 

I wished him in gtalk.. 




funnypharmacist said:


> Are you a member here?

Click to collapse



Y U NO READ OP




TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> By that logic, you should ban everyone in Bangalore, on my behalf.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



wait.... ........ what :what::what:






I*Love*Ichigo said:


> http: // i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee409/bfielding80/quasi_zps60292b72.jpg
> 
> then how do I have access to his Dev-Host?

Click to collapse



dafuq? Ichigo is offline and this happened.. something fishy :what:

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Why would an American live in Kerala for 8 years?







Deadly said:


> Multi quote coming up!!
> 
> I'm a kannadiga too and 3 others here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WA?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 4, 2013)

I*Love*Ichigo said:


> http: // i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee409/bfielding80/quasi_zps60292b72.jpg
> 
> then how do I have access to his Dev-Host?

Click to collapse



I love you too.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why would an American live in Kerala for 8 years?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> dafuq? Ichigo is offline and this happened.. something fishy :what:
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+]FindMii - An app that finds the holder of the device

Click to collapse



Are you accusing me of something? :sly:


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fish is fishy 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

Now sice 50% of the thread is promoting Qf app (which is very nice) can i get some promo too? Any promo is better than no promo.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 4, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Fish is fishy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like this?

 [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]


----------



## veeman (Jun 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why would an American live in Kerala for 8 years?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I was born there. Then I moved to the USA.


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I'm a kannadiga too and 3 others here.

Click to collapse



Oh kool. I know about you. Bere 3 jana yaru ? Ella bangalore avrena?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I smell a ban and an infraction coming someone's way!!

Click to collapse



do it now, dooooooo eeeeettttt


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly, I was trying to be funny. Clearly it wasn't funny.  
@Lifehacker7 First Year?


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Like this?
> 
> [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]

Click to collapse



Sort off 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 5, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Oh kool. I know about you. Bere 3 jana yaru ? Ella bangalore avrena?

Click to collapse



Looking for me?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Oh kool. I know about you. Bere 3 jana yaru ? Ella bangalore avrena?

Click to collapse



I'll let them say it.. one is ceiling.. other just popped up as you can see.. another one has a dark shadow.. 




funnypharmacist said:


> Deadly, I was trying to be funny. Clearly it wasn't funny.
> @Lifehacker7 First Year?

Click to collapse



its a fail then if you have to sag it out loud that you were trying to be funny 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 5, 2013)

@Ichigo likes me enough to get me this:







And now, I am covering Stray Heart.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> @Ichigo likes me enough to get me this:
> 
> ]

Click to collapse



may the relationship of you both be prosperous and true.


----------



## mark manning (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> its a fail then if you have to sag it out loud that you were trying to be funny

Click to collapse



And here I thought it was a fail when you can't spell 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

mark manning said:


> And here I thought it was a fail when you can't spell
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



too bad i can't read.


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Looking for me?

Click to collapse




Deadly said:


> I'll let them say it.. one is ceiling.. other just popped up as you can see.. another one has a dark shadow..

Click to collapse



Glad to meet ya'll!


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I'll let them say it.. one is ceiling.. other just popped up as you can see.. another one has a dark shadow..

Click to collapse



I neva told you i was a kannadiga.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I neva told you i was a kannadiga.

Click to collapse



someone who digs in kannada?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> someone who digs in kannada?

Click to collapse



lolooool.. yea that, i'm not one of them.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm so in active in this thread:sly:

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

yo friends from india,
i just have a quick question,
i saw a documentary on india a few years ago and i learned that your country has a caste and social class system, is this still applied now?


----------



## mark manning (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yo friends from india,
> i just have a quick question,
> i saw a documentary on india a few years ago and i learned that your country has a caste and social class system, is this still applied now?

Click to collapse



From what I know it is no longer officially practiced but but its still really hard to move up from the social class born in.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yo friends from india,
> i just have a quick question,
> i saw a documentary on india a few years ago and i learned that your country has a caste and social class system, is this still applied now?

Click to collapse



Discrimination? Maybe in a few villages.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

mark manning said:


> From what I know it is no longer officially practiced but but its still really hard to move up from the social class born in.

Click to collapse





roofrider said:


> Discrimination? Maybe in a few villages.

Click to collapse



wow, glad to hear,

seems things are doing well now.


All governments are arseholes anyways


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I neva told you i was a kannadiga.

Click to collapse



Neither am I...


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

mark manning said:


> And here I thought it was a fail when you can't spell
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



typos should be left alone:sly:

Its not my fail.. its auto correct's fail 




deathnotice01 said:


> yo friends from india,
> i just have a quick question,
> i saw a documentary on india a few years ago and i learned that your country has a caste and social class system, is this still applied now?

Click to collapse



 its still there.. mainly in rural areas.. and rural area is more than urban in India..

People who are on xda are mostly of higher class.. so, they wouldn't know usually.

/looks at roofie.. *runs for cover*

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

Even im a kannadiga :banghead::banghead: 



*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> typos should be left alone:sly:
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



This, from someone always jumping in on my typos 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> /looks at roofie.. *runs for cover*

Click to collapse



You're on xda. :sly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You're on xda. :sly:

Click to collapse



how are the classes categorized?

by income, family decendants, real property ownership?


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Even im a kannadiga :banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



Yeah! We have majority too


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> how are the classes categorized?
> 
> by income, family decendants, real property ownership?

Click to collapse



Ancestory 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## mark manning (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> how are the classes categorized?
> 
> by income, family decendants, real property ownership?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> how are the classes categorized?
> 
> by income, family decendants, real property ownership?

Click to collapse



It's based on caste, like in markmanning's pic but those days are gone, you wont see a difference in the cities.
If someone has the moneh and lives in a posh neighborhood then everyone assumes they are high class but they might belong to the Scheduled Caste.
There was this super damn hot chick in my school who was an SC but who the hell cares, she's a dude magnet and she has moneh.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's based on caste, like in markmanning's pic but those days are gone, you wont see a difference in the cities.
> If someone has the moneh and lives in a posh neighborhood then everyone assumes they are high class but they might belong to the Scheduled Caste.
> There was this super damn hot chick in my school who was an SC but who the hell cares, she's a dude magnet and she has moneh.

Click to collapse



HOT CHICK and MONEH?

Where can i get me one of those???????


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> HOT CHICK and MONEH?
> 
> Where can i get me one of those???????

Click to collapse



Only in a dream?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 5, 2013)

mark manning's a girl  ?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You're on xda. :sly:

Click to collapse



well, there are always exception 
And I'm from taluk.. so I know how its there

But, caste is a big deal which makes category.. and all thanks to politics.. they use this to get vote. 




deathnotice01 said:


> how are the classes categorized?
> 
> by income, family decendants, real property ownership?

Click to collapse



mark manning pic summed it up..
@jugg1es. Brits are supposed to maintain standard you know 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's based on caste, like in markmanning's pic but those days are gone, you wont see a difference in the cities.
> If someone has the moneh and lives in a posh neighborhood then everyone assumes they are high class but they might belong to the Scheduled Caste.
> There was this super damn hot chick in my school who was an SC but who the hell cares, she's a dude magnet and she has moneh.

Click to collapse



But the govt is crap though... Now its General caste ( bramins n vaishya's... Top two in mark's triangle ), SC & ST ( The last three ) and the OBC ( muslims n christians n other religions afaik) 

There is reservations for everything. The general part gets just drops of water whereas the other 'downtroden' n ' poor' caste gets bucket loads of water pushed under their nose. Thats why it sucks being a bramin here...:banghead:

*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

@Deadly... Please reply to my pm! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

@Deadly... Please reply to my pm! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

Lets stop this discussion before it gets out of hand, which its going to I feel.. teejay being a brahmin is hard alright.. your WA is dead or what 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Lets stop this discussion before it gets out of hand, which its going to I feel.. teejay being a brahmin is hard alright.. your WA is dead or what
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Im sending u msgs upon msgs buddy!! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Im sending u msgs upon msgs buddy!!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



TIME TO SPAM DEADLY'S INBOX !!! :victory:


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> But the govt is crap though... Now its General caste ( bramins n vaishya's... Top two in mark's triangle ), SC & ST ( The last three ) and the OBC ( muslims n christians n other religions afaik)
> 
> There is reservations for everything. The general part gets just drops of water whereas the other 'downtroden' n ' poor' caste gets bucket loads of water pushed under their nose. Thats why it sucks being a bramin here...:banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, more or less... Alan, you should see this Malayalam movie called "Celluloid". Was released recently. It shows how the caste system was back in the early 30's. 

The Bramins used to have two aides by his side who used to fan the air around the bramin to keep it "clean". When the bramin used to go out for walks, the lower casts (anyone below the bramin) had to hide in the bushes and let him pass. It was considered to be a bad omen for the bramins if they met a lower cast on their way to the temple or something like that. 

Needless to say, all that is gone now. I'm glad that the East India Company and it's various Generals were good for something.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> TIME TO SPAM DEADLY'S INBOX !!! :victory:

Click to collapse



Are you saying your inbox is empty and alone? 
@TeeJay!! No. I didn't get any, except one pm in xda.. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Yeah, more or less... Alan, you should see this Malayalam movie called "Celluloid". Was released recently. It shows how the caste system was back in the early 30's.
> 
> The Bramins used to have two aides by his side who used to fan the air around the bramin to keep it "clean". When the bramin used to go out for walks, the lower casts (anyone below the bramin) had to hide in the bushes and let him pass. It was considered to be a bad omen for the bramins if they met a lower cast on their way to the temple or something like that.
> 
> Needless to say, all that is gone now. I'm glad that the East India Company and it's various Generals were good for something.

Click to collapse



It wasnt the brits. Some great thinking Indians like Raja Rammohan roy did away with some of it. 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> It wasnt the brits. Some great thinking Indians like Raja Rammohan roy did away with some of it.
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I was talking of the cause. 

If the Brits never had come, we'd still be the same old. Those social activists became "activists" because of Brits. Otherwise, I'm sure some of the kings would liked to have had their heads


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Yeah, more or less... Alan, you should see this Malayalam movie called "Celluloid". Was released recently. It shows how the caste system was back in the early 30's.
> 
> The Bramins used to have two aides by his side who used to fan the air around the bramin to keep it "clean". When the bramin used to go out for walks, the lower casts (anyone below the bramin) had to hide in the bushes and let him pass. It was considered to be a bad omen for the bramins if they met a lower cast on their way to the temple or something like that.
> 
> Needless to say, all that is gone now. I'm glad that the East India Company and it's various Generals were good for something.

Click to collapse



not true. Will tell you all about it in WA. But ,that's not true.. and movies are exaggerated to make it run.. and east India company didn't lift a hand about it.. 
/end discussion 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Only in a dream?

Click to collapse



i don't believe that.

You can have any woman you want if you just try hard enough, well there's always chloroform too.



Well we have a "imformal" class system, only lower, middle, and high class. Based on political relations and income. No interaction restrictions though.

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> not true. Will tell you all about it in WA. But ,that's not true.. and movies are exaggerated to make it run.. and east India company didn't lift a hand about it..
> /end discussion
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



who cares,

you guys have the most superior educational system in the world.

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> not true. Will tell you all about it in WA. But ,that's not true.. and movies are exaggerated to make it run.. and east India company didn't lift a hand about it..
> /end discussion
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



who cares,

you guys have the most superior educational system in the world.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i don't believe that.
> 
> You can have any woman you want if you just try hard enough

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> not true. Will tell you all about it in WA. But ,that's not true.. and movies are exaggerated to make it run.. and east India company didn't lift a hand about it..
> /end discussion
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



who cares,

you guys have the most superior educational system in the world.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

@ dn.. I hate our education system.. don't get me started on that lol.. its good in outsiders eyes.. it sucks.. its spoon feeding.. you should write words given in books to get marks.. doesn't matter you understand it or not. Own words answer? Go to hell. That's how most teachers thinks.. :banghead:

And its becoming more like military training grounds rather a education system these last years..

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 5, 2013)

I came here for lulz, kittehs and tittehs but I get logic, history and education instead :banghead: you guys suck

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse










Deadly said:


> @ dn.. I hate our education system.. don't get me started on that lol.. its good in outsiders eyes.. it sucks.. its spoon feeding.. you should write words given in books to get marks.. doesn't matter you understand it or not. Own words answer? Go to hell. That's how most teachers thinks.. :banghead:
> 
> And its becoming more like military training grounds rather a education system these last years..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh,
here we're made to be spoon fed, even in some college subjects it still exisits.

I don't write notes,
i use to piss off my professors that way because i was to lazy to write.

I hate writing things down unless i see their importance. I like to learn my own way

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> I came here for lulz, kittehs and tittehs but I get logic, history and education instead :banghead: you guys suck
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



 , (.)(.) , :3

happy nao?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> , (.)(.) , :3
> 
> happy nao?

Click to collapse



That sucks  had to find my own 






Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all you nice people! I really want to participate in the Caste System discussion but I better stay off.
Let us talk about chezy pofs instead.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hi all you nice people! I really want to participate in the Caste System discussion but I better stay off.
> Let us talk about chezy pofs instead.

Click to collapse



I find the caste thing interesting since we only have here a "imformal" social class system based around income and properties earned.
yea, we'll not make deeedly mad so we'll stay off it.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I find the caste thing interesting since we only have here a "imformal" social class system based around income and properties earned.
> yea, we'll not make deeedly mad so we'll stay off it.

Click to collapse



You don't wanna make the Super Mod mad. He Banz He Banz Bad!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

we'll i'm out of work in a few minutes and i'll go buy my grandpa some headsets he requested. also i'll be giving him my SD card from my old nokia. Darn grandpa sure is hip


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 5, 2013)

I seemed to have missed a lot here... 

How's the job , Alan?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> we'll i'm out of work in a few minutes and i'll go buy my grandpa some headsets he requested. also i'll be giving him my SD card from my old nokia. Darn grandpa sure is hip

Click to collapse



Grandpa with Headsets! :highfive:  

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> I seemed to have missed a lot here...
> 
> How's the job , Alan?

Click to collapse



Yes Inspector Gadget we missed you.

---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> I seemed to have missed a lot here...
> 
> How's the job , Alan?

Click to collapse



Yes Inspector Gadget we missed you.

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> I seemed to have missed a lot here...
> 
> How's the job , Alan?

Click to collapse



Yes Inspector Gadget we missed you.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hi all you nice people! I really want to participate in the Caste System discussion but I better stay off.
> Let us talk about chezy pofs instead.

Click to collapse



Maybe we should call you the "formalpharmacist"  

And personally.. I feel chinese n american edu system is great bcz they notice what the kid wants and has capabilities for n works on them!


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I seemed to have missed a lot here...
> 
> How's the job , Alan?

Click to collapse



Yes Inspector Gadget we missed you.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 5, 2013)

@deathnotice01


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @ dn.. I hate our education system.. don't get me started on that lol.. its good in outsiders eyes.. it sucks.. its spoon feeding.. you should write words given in books to get marks.. doesn't matter you understand it or not. Own words answer? Go to hell. That's how most teachers thinks.. :banghead:
> 
> And its becoming more like military training grounds rather a education system these last years..

Click to collapse



Tell me about it. 
But my sis scored 97.7% in 10th, results were out only last week i think.

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> I find the caste thing interesting since we only have here a "imformal" social class system based around income and properties earned.
> yea, we'll not make deeedly mad so we'll stay off it.

Click to collapse



That's there here too.
Technically, the caste based system only comes into play when one wants to acquire the benefits reserved by the govt. for the backward classes, like when trying to get an admission into a top college or when trying for a govt. job. That's what Teejay was saying about Brahmins earlier, because them being forward class are not eligible to such benefits.
Rest of the time it's just like what you said, the informal low, middle and high class based on ones wealth.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I seemed to have missed a lot here...
> 
> How's the job , Alan?

Click to collapse



Pretty sweet, find ethical hacking toolbars and softwares fun. I even decrypted my own xda login. 

Also i'm getting a CIPP/US board exam in august. 







RohinZaraki said:


> @deathnotice01

Click to collapse



I can make love to any vegetable i want. 

You cannot stop me

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I can make love to any vegetable i want.
> 
> You cannot stop me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know this sounds so wrong if you meant it as the "people" vegetable ...or actually, even in the original context of "vegetable"...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You know this sounds so wrong if you meant it as the "people" vegetable ...or actually, even in the original context of "vegetable"...

Click to collapse



Love knoes no boundaries 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Love knoes no boundaries
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Except if its a pedo...


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I can make love to any vegetable i want.
> 
> You cannot stop me

Click to collapse



Does this turn you on?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Because I was born there. Then I moved to the USA.

Click to collapse



So you are essentially an Indian? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Does this turn you on?

Click to collapse



No he wont! No tities!! Its as flat as a lcd tv! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Does this turn you on?

Click to collapse



Shame on you man, 

That's a dude

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42230043 

Look at this^^  the last post was last year!!  new mod i guess!  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 5, 2013)

Caste system in India? No comments :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

Don't you guys have anything better to talk about? Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Caste system in India? No comments :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just veggies and vegie romance

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

Decided to clean my whole room and now I am dead tired and there is no place to rest in my room. On the brighter side I found a lot of my childhood pic! I haz many sadz and very little lulz


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 5, 2013)

M testin out the crappy cloudfone


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Decided to clean my whole room and now I am dead tired and there is no place to rest in my room. On the brighter side I found a lot of my childhood pic! I haz many sadz and very little lulz

Click to collapse



We should open a thread for you just to update what you are doing 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> We should open a thread for you just to update what you are doing
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I would love that!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Don't you guys have anything better to talk about? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



At least he isn't going "Man, I'd tap that shrimp any day of the week


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So you are essentially an Indian?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yes...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @deathnotice01

Click to collapse



Forever alone potato 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

Lmao!! This thread haz a "naked girls in here" tag.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

Finally! I have a dog now.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Finally! I have a dog now.

Click to collapse



Awesome! He must be related to qweefy.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Awesome! He must be related to qweefy.

Click to collapse



Why is that so?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Why is that so?

Click to collapse



Your dog looks grumpy, qweefy is grumpy....so grumpy+grumpy=?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Finally! I have a dog now.

Click to collapse



Cooool! 

He has that "I'm pretty pissed off" bad ass
 look on his face. 






roofrider said:


> Lmao!! This thread haz a "naked girls in here" tag.

Click to collapse



I can add tags to any thread i want

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I can add tags to any thread i want
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Add me to this thread's tags nao!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Why is that so?

Click to collapse



Thats so cute man!! How much did you pay for it??


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## roofrider (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Thats so cute man!! How much did you pay for *it*??

Click to collapse



Him or her, not it!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Thats so cute man!! How much did you pay for it??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Remember I told you my cousin owns a breeding farm so FREE


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Too many phones back to back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://phandroid.com/2013/06/05/samsung-galaxy-s4-active-official/


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Him or her, not it!

Click to collapse














funnypharmacist said:


> Remember I told you my cousin owns a breeding farm so FREE

Click to collapse




You didnt tell me liar!! N my cousins have a breeding business too!! 

*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Finally! I have a dog now.

Click to collapse


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/06/05/a3a4aryr.jpg[/IM
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 5, 2013)

You guys are too boring. :/

 [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ichigo thanks for advertising 
Sup guys?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You guys are too boring. :/
> 
> [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]

Click to collapse



Why don't you play pokemon or something to pass time 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You guys are too boring. :/
> 
> [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]

Click to collapse



Do a strip dance to keep us entertained 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yo tj gimme you GY.

Click to collapse



Hire Tom Cruise to steal it from me.... Or in simple words... NO :sly:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Finally! I have a dog now.

Click to collapse





Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

No one here?????


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> No one here?????
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I am. But y'all too boring for me.

 [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> No one here?????
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I guess other people have a life UNLIKE me.



Ichigo said:


> I am. But y'all too boring for me.
> 
> [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]

Click to collapse



Why is that so?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I am. But y'all too boring for me.
> 
> [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]

Click to collapse



Sure... Go create fake profiles 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello there, I am back from the dead


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hello there, I am back from the dead

Click to collapse



Long time no see!
Hows life going?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Long time no see!
> Hows life going?

Click to collapse



Jobless idiota


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hello there, I am back from the dead

Click to collapse



Alas thou has risen from thy depths of thee great beyond 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Alas thou has risen from thy depths of thee great beyond
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Lol



funnypharmacist said:


> Long time no see!
> Hows life going?

Click to collapse



It has been pretty ok, I have been very focused on studying so I forgot about this thread.


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> It has been pretty ok, I have been very focused on studying so I forgot about this thread.

Click to collapse



Wow. I didn't see you in a while

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> It has been pretty ok, I have been very focused on studying so I forgot about this thread.

Click to collapse



Me has sads. 

You has forgot. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Wow. I didn't see you in a while
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know, but I have been so busy studying.


deathnotice01 said:


> Me has sads.
> 
> You has forgot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, no need to be sads


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Wow. I didn't see you in a while
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Look who's talking 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone here that is into Urban Exploration?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Jobless idiota
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Thank you drunk Devdas


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thank you drunk Devdas

Click to collapse










*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



AAAND Why?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Hiya.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey pizza!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> AAAND Why?

Click to collapse



:thumbdown::thumbdown:







Android Pizza said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey pizz 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey piss
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ftfy

Click to collapse



LOL I'm gonna piss laughing at this 
Edit : oh may be not!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> LOL I'm gonna piss laughing at this
> Edit : oh may be not!

Click to collapse





Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Don't piss off the pizza LOL


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Don't piss *on* the pizza LOL

Click to collapse



Ftfy


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Don't piss off the pizza LOL

Click to collapse



Its the opposite bro. He knows not to piss me off. Last time he did it turned out to be his worst week spent on xda. 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ftfy

Click to collapse



LOL 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its the opposite bro. He knows not to piss me off. Last time he did it turned out to be his worst week spent on xda.
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



OoooOOooOOOoo!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its the opposite bro. He knows not to piss me off. Last time he did it turned out to be his worst week spent on xda.
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Bad kitty 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Hey pizza!

Click to collapse



Uh, hi...have we met?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Resorting apps with data is sometimes not a good idea! #TiBu phail.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*pizza

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *pizza
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Piss*


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *pissa

Click to collapse



Ftfy


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello Pizza, what's up?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hello Pizza, what's up?

Click to collapse



Not much. Trying to upload an update of my ROM to MediaFire, but my internet sucks :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not much. Trying to upload an update of my ROM to MediaFire, but my internet sucks :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha, guess you want my connection, takes less than 4 minutes to upload 400mb.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Haha, guess you want my connection, takes less than 4 minutes to upload 400mb.

Click to collapse



What type of internet do you have?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What type of internet do you have?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Optical Fiber, 10mbit/s up and down with very low latency.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Optical Fiber, 10mbit/s up and down with very low latency.

Click to collapse



Verizon MiFi 2200. Portable hotspot thingy. Slow as crap, sorta outdated.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Verizon MiFi 2200. Portable hotspot thingy. Slow as crap, sorta outdated.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Could you post a speedtest?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes...

Click to collapse



That was unexpected :-O

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Could you post a speedtest?

Click to collapse



Sure. Gimme a sec.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Verizon MiFi 2200. Portable hotspot thingy. Slow as crap, sorta outdated.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have a AT&T mifi too  well its not a mifi no mire actually its a Elevate 4g lte

This is my mobile data on my phone at home 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I have a AT&T mifi too
> 
> This is my mobile data on my phone at home
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Well, quite high ping I guess, I get around 7 ping everytime.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, quite high ping I guess, I get around 7 ping everytime.

Click to collapse



That's mobile data though bro not my wifi and 51 is very very low

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's mobile data though bro not my wifi and 51 is very very low
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Well, I use 3G on my phone and I still get lower ping than you. And the downpart here in Sweden with mobile data is that the info is sent directly to a server like in the middle of Sweden and I live in south sweden, then it's sent back.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, I use 3G on my phone and I still get lower ping than you. And the downpart here in Sweden with mobile data is that the info is sent directly to a server like in the middle of Sweden and I live in south sweden, then it's sent back.

Click to collapse



I'll take a tiny but higher ping to have my upload and download speeds as they are way faster than yours. 51ms to 7ms ping is literally nothing. I'm not sure how u can call 51ms ping quite high lol

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'll take a tiny but higher ping to have my upload and download speeds as they are way faster than yours. 51ms to 7ms ping is literally nothing. I'm not sure how u can call 51ms ping quite high lol
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Well, 51 ms ping is quite high atleast for me.
Also I am thinking of upgrading my connection maybe to 1000mbit/s, cuz it's avaible on my ISP.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, 51 ms ping is quite high.
> Also I am thinking of upgrading my connection maybe to 1000mbit/s, cuz it's avaible on my ISP.

Click to collapse



If you think 51 is high, take look at my speedtest!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If you think 51 is high, take look at my speedtest!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know right. He lost me when he said 51ms is quite high lol. 51ms is extremely low and then my up and down speeds are very fast. 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know right. He lost me when he said 51ms is quite high lol. 51ms is extremely low and then my up and down speeds are very fast.
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> If you think 51 is high, take look at my speedtest!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think it's high because I am used to better ping than that.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, 51 ms ping is quite high atleast for me.
> Also I am thinking of upgrading my connection maybe to 1000mbit/s, cuz it's avaible on my ISP.

Click to collapse



Dude a ping at 51ms isn't high in any stretch of the imagination. As long as its below 100ms its low. What really matters is your upload and download speeds which your are OK but no where near as fast as mine especially cause I was on mobile data and not wifi 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> I think it's high because I am used to better ping than that.

Click to collapse



*Facepalm*

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dude a ping at 51ms isn't high in any stretch of the imagination. As long as its below 100ms its low. What really matters is your upload and download speeds which your are OK but no where near as fast as mine especially cause I was on mobile data and not wifi
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, as I said, I am upgrading to 1000mbit/s very soon, so I will beat most users here in terms of speed.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That was unexpected :-O
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Slow Prawn is slow. He told us back in 2012.

Also... 



        FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
    


 [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dude a ping at 51ms isn't high in any stretch of the imagination. As long as its below 100ms its low. What really matters is your upload and download speeds which your are OK but no where near as fast as mine especially cause I was on mobile data and not wifi
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ENOUGH of the speed talk people.

Xperia TL! When?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> ENOUGH of the speed talk people.
> 
> Xperia TL! When?

Click to collapse



Ok, sure, what shall we talk about now?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> ENOUGH of the speed talk people.
> 
> Xperia TL! When?

Click to collapse



Yes sir :what: Jelly bout my killer speeds???? 


I got it like 2 weeks ago 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Ok, sure, what shall we talk about now?

Click to collapse



Anything else!! :silly::silly::silly::laugh::laugh::laugh:



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes sir :what: Jelly bout my killer speeds????
> 
> 
> I got it like 2 weeks ago
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes of course I pay a lot still have a very slow internet.

Edit pic attached.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anything else!! :silly::silly::silly::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes of course I pay a lot still have a very slow internet.

Click to collapse



Well, what speed you pay for? And how much do you pay?


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Haha, guess you want my connection, takes less than 4 minutes to upload 400mb.

Click to collapse



Someone can't do math... 10Mbits up. 

1Mbit = 0.125MB
10Mbit/s = 1.25MB/s
400/1.25 = 320 seconds

320 seconds = 5.333 minutes


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Ok, sure, what shall we talk about now?

Click to collapse



Kittehs???






Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Kittehs???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay!

I love mah kitteh.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Kittehs???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








_       “gray hair is gods graffiti”*―*Bill Cosby     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yay!
> 
> I love mah kitteh.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No dog lovers here?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Someone can't do math... 10Mbits up.
> 
> 1Mbit = 0.125MB
> 10Mbit/s = 1.25MB/s
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I did say a approx time, because my connection varies. Sometimes my connection goes up to 6MB/s upload randomly, then it goes down to the regular 1,25mb/s


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> No dog lovers here?

Click to collapse



I luv mah doggehs too. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> No dog lovers here?

Click to collapse



Me
Love dogs
Love all animals but most dogs

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I luv mah doggehs too.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have dogs too?



darkshadow246 said:


> Me
> Love dogs
> Love all animals but most dogs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:highfive::highfive:


Anyone into table tennis here?


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, I did say a approx time, because my connection varies. Sometimes my connection goes up to 6MB/s upload randomly, then it goes down to the regular 1,25mb/s

Click to collapse



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> You have dogs too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep! Two dogs, one cat...and a stray, considering adopting him.

I like ping pong, but I'm terrible at it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Kittehs???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want teh kittehs nao! :cyclops:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> pics or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



Well, cant show you because I cant take pictures of it, but it happens all the time especially when uploading to youtube.


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, cant show you because I cant take pictures of it, but it happens all the time especially when uploading to youtube.

Click to collapse



So it didn't happen.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> So it didn't happen.

Click to collapse



It does happen, but well, dont feel like discussing this because now it's time to make another youtube video


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> No dog lovers here?

Click to collapse



I love dogs too!! ( just the playfull ones though!! )







devstaff said:


> Well, I did say a approx time, because my connection varies. Sometimes my connection goes up to 6MB/s upload randomly, then it goes down to the regular 1,25mb/s

Click to collapse




staph!! 






darkshadow246 said:


> Me
> Love dogs
> Love all animals but most dogs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






you must looooove 


        @funnypharmacist then 






funnypharmacist said:


> You have dogs too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just play it. Not "into" it. 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------

Having a fever all of a sudden  gudnyt all 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------

Having a fever all of a sudden  gudnyt all 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------

Having a fever all of a sudden  gudnyt all 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

Finally disabled thoose quote emails, thoose are very annoying and fills up my email inbox


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> ENOUGH of the speed talk people.
> 
> Xperia TL! When?

Click to collapse



NO!! Lets talk about it.. its really fascinating to me

I haz the worst here I guess.. I get 15 KB/s download and 5-8 KB/s upload.. 

1GB /month @ 2 $

Why you guys no speak of how much plan costs for net? 






funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone into table tennis here?

Click to collapse



me! I have it in my native.. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine on a really good day(connecting to a server in Washington D.C.)

 [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll make a speedtest on 3G tomorow when I go out, I have very bad 3G coverage in my house.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> NO!! Lets talk about it.. its really fascinating to me
> 
> I haz the worst here I guess.. I get 15 KB/s download and 5-8 KB/s upload..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kilobytes or kilobits?

20Mb/s down, 3Mb/s up
I have 20 something TV channels and Internet bundle for ~$65 a month.


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 5, 2013)

My Wifi:







My 3G:






Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> kilobytes or kilobits?
> 
> 20Mb/s down, 3Mb/s up
> I have 20 something TV channels and Internet bundle for ~$65 a month.

Click to collapse





KB = kilo bytes

kb = kilo bits. Read my post again. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> KB = kilo bytes
> 
> kb = kilo bits. Read my post again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And kB = kilo bites

 [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Pretty good, what connection type do you have?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Teh kitteh???

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> KB = kilo bytes
> 
> kb = kilo bits. Read my post again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Kb = kilobit

Also, internet speed I'd usually measured in bits.

Edit: I lied. kbit=kilobits

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

https://copy.com/pzqmT


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> *Kb = kilobit
> 
> Also, internet speed I'd usually measured in bits.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, ISP's measure it in bits.. we, users here actually convert it to bytes while talking about it. Since, most softwares/apps uses KB/s instead of kbps. and kb=kilo bits. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> well, ISP's measure it in bits.. we, users here actually convert it to bytes while talking about it. Since, most softwares/apps uses KB/s instead of kbps. and kb=kilo bits.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilobit

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilobyte


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Teh kitteh???
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Hey Jeff! How're teh kittehs?


BTW, Tapatalk 4 is pretty darn neat. :good:

Sent from my Sony VAIO using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey Jeff! How're teh kittehs?
> 
> 
> BTW, Tapatalk 4 is pretty darn neat. :good:
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont like Tapatalk 4 Beta alot, it's a bit crappy in my opinion.

Sent from my Xperia U.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilobit
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilobyte

Click to collapse



Wikipedia isn't always right. And good night..  see this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/kbps 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey Jeff! How're teh kittehs?
> 
> 
> BTW, Tapatalk 4 is pretty darn neat. :good:
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk 4 needs a lot more work on it before i use it daily, I've been using the beta versions for a while now and the just don't cut it yet... 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hey Jeff! How're teh kittehs?
> 
> 
> BTW, Tapatalk 4 is pretty darn neat. :good:
> ...

Click to collapse



They are doing great thanks for asking! Might be getting a new kitten soon but I'm not sure yet. But I really really want one and my moms cat is having babies so I just might take one 

How are u doing?

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> They are doing great thanks for asking! Might be getting a new kitten soon but I'm not sure yet. But I really really want one and my moms cat is having babies so I just might take one
> 
> How are u doing?
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Are you the father? Congrats!

Can I haz some thanks? I need to feed my fambly.


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Wikipedia isn't always right. And good night..  see this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/kbps
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



byte = B
bit = b
kB = kilobyte
kbit and kb = kilobit
Mbit and Mb = megabit

Also, bits are commonly used for data transfer and bytes are commonly used for size.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> byte = B
> bit = b
> kB = kilobyte
> kbit and kb = kilobit
> ...

Click to collapse




Different regions, different practices I guess. Btw, you should click on that link and have a read. It does explain what I was referring to. And using KB/s is not wrong. So correcting it doesn't make sense. Yes you can write it as kBps or kB/s. But usually its written as KB/s.

And I'm not going to talk about 1024 bytes and 1000 bytes interpretation which applies when using KB and kb.. you should read the link .. then you will know. 

And you do know that bits and bytes can be used for both situations right?
8 bits = 1 byte
So, internet speeds are (and can be) interpreted both ways and same applies for size. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Different regions, different practices I guess. Btw, you should click on that link and have a read. It does explain what I was referring to. And using KB/s is not wrong. So correcting it doesn't make sense. Yes you can write it as kBps or kB/s. But usually its written as KB/s.
> 
> And I'm not going to talk about 1024 bytes and 1000 bytes interpretation which applies when using KB and kb.. you should read the link .. then you will know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I refuse to click on anything that is a lmgtfy link.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is it worth to make my own kernel? And where could I just get kernel sources for Nexus 7(grouper) (Not full AOSP source)?

Sent from my Xperia U.


----------



## veeman (Jun 5, 2013)

Also, Google has released their keyboard on the Play Store
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.inputmethod.latin


----------



## Deadly (Jun 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I refuse to click on anything that is a lmgtfy link.

Click to collapse



Then its a sad day 


you will not gain valuable knowledge & remain the same vee for rest of your life.. :banghead:




devstaff said:


> Is it worth to make my own kernel? And where could I just get kernel sources for Nexus 7(grouper)?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U.

Click to collapse



if you are interested to learn. Then, hell yeah! :thumbup:

I wanted to control my device. I didn't wanted a kernel made by someone else as its their configuration & so I made my own..

So if you want to learn and have what you want. Then, why not. Source will be available in Google link or by Googling I guess. If there is already a custom kernel, then the thread (should)will have the source link.. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Then its a sad day
> 
> 
> you will not gain valuable knowledge & remain the same vee for rest of your life.. :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Go study ,lazy ass


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Then its a sad day
> 
> 
> you will not gain valuable knowledge & remain the same vee for rest of your life.. :banghead:
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks for answer. If I get stuck when making the kernel I know who to ask

Sent from my Xperia U.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Are you the father? Congrats!
> 
> Can I haz some thanks? I need to feed my fambly.

Click to collapse



Maybe 

U can have some of my thanks if u need to feed your fambly

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Also, Google has released their keyboard on the Play Store
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.inputmethod.latin

Click to collapse



Ain't available worldwide. 
Any different from the 4.2 keyboard?




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Since we're talkin bout speeds. 


Unthrottled 4G LTE @ $24/month (i know, it's a bad 4g speed but hey no throttling) 

I also have a 10mbit connection in the office through wifi and 20mbit through wired connection.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jun 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ain't available worldwide.
> Any different from the 4.2 keyboard?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it's the same as the 4.2 keyboard. Now non Nexus users can have the experience also.


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, it's the same as the 4.2 keyboard. Now non Nexus users can have the experience also.

Click to collapse



I'm still gonna use SwiftKey! 
There ain't no replacement for it! 
The Gmail update is so cool! Looks colorful! 



funnypharmacist said:


> @Lifehacker7 First Year?

Click to collapse



Saw the mail that I've been mentioned. (You know Tapatalk sucks, it doesn't show no notifications) 
What 1st year? You mean B.E? I'm in 4th sem = 2nd year. Sem Exams are goin on now.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> I'm still gonna use SwiftKey!
> There ain't no replacement for it!
> The Gmail update is so cool! Looks colorful!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Swype is better. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Swype is better.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope. 
SwiftKey all the way

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 6, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Nope.
> SwiftKey all the way
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wrong.
BD has spoken.


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have most swiping keyboards on my phone, but the only one I don't find annoying or lacking is Swype.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I have most swiping keyboards on my phone, but the only one I don't find annoying or lacking is Swype.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I do like SwiftKey.  But not for the swyping function,  but more for its intelligence and prediction. 

-kcco-


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I do like SwiftKey.  But not for the swyping function,  but more for its intelligence and prediction.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



You no like SwiftKey Flow? Cool colors, awesome flow, beautiful themes ! I love that!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> You no like SwiftKey Flow? Cool colors, awesome flow, beautiful themes ! I love that!

Click to collapse



Nah.   I played with it.   I've been texting since the 90s...im used to doing things the hard way,  and I'm quite adept. 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm far too impatient to type on a phone's keyboard, lol

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm far too impatient to type on a phone's keyboard, lol
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I though I'd take to the quicker way.   Turns out,  I'm way more fast and accurate just typing with my thumb. 

-kcco-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 6, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I though I'd take to the quicker way.   Turns out,  I'm way more fast and accurate just typing with my thumb.
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



See... that's why Android> all. Options.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 6, 2013)

I die on the default keyboard itself because I keep flashing all the time and installing something else us to much work


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> See... that's why Android> all. Options.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Qft. 

-kcco-


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't use the flow too much too, i just use the prediction it gives on my local dialect from my previous typed words.

Swiftkey=awesomess,

though the themes are pretty ugly


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

Since u guys r talking bout keyboards... What 3x4 keyboard u guys suggest?

Tried go keyboard but..its crapoy

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Jun 6, 2013)

Cheesy pofs







Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Cheesy pofs
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cheezy poops.

Mmmmmmmmm, cheezy poopies

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------




74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Since u guys r talking bout keyboards... What 3x4 keyboard u guys suggest?
> 
> Tried go keyboard but..its crapoy
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



smart keyboard pro,

only keyboard i recommend for SGY

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Since u guys r talking bout keyboards... What 3x4 keyboard u guys suggest?
> 
> Tried go keyboard but..its crapoy
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



smart keyboard pro,

only keyboard i recommend for SGY


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> cheezy poops.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm, cheezy poopies
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The ICS keyboard is also great!!


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> The ICS keyboard is also great!!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



i hate using a qwerty keyboard on a 3-inch screen


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 6, 2013)

Stock Google keyboard ftw.. love the swipe feature


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Stock Google keyboard ftw.. love the swipe feature

Click to collapse



This^^^

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This^^^
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy

Click to collapse



Lol
Good morning 
That thread got deleted or something? 
And what kind of idiots open a thread like that?
holo is ugly?!!! 
I have CM10.1 on my phone and really love it. I don't miss sense (only miss the beats audio) 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol
> Good morning
> That thread got deleted or something?
> And what kind of idiots open a thread like that?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't miss sense because I still have some


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I don't miss sense because I still have some

Click to collapse



But sense on my phone could be a trouble sometimes 
Hopefully sense 5 will get ported to my phone soon 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> But sense on my phone could be a trouble sometimes
> Hopefully sense 5 will get ported to my phone soon
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> ...

Click to collapse



What about sense on your brain? Is it stable?


Everyone missed my pun


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What about sense on your brain? Is it stable?
> 
> 
> Everyone missed my pun

Click to collapse



Nope. It was good timing. And everyone got it

He just tried to play it down.. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What about sense on your brain? Is it stable?
> 
> 
> Everyone missed my pun

Click to collapse



-_-
I know what I'm saying 
Sense 3.6 hasn't even completed 
Sense 4  (ics) lags on my phone 
Sense 4.5 (jb) still the camera isn't working 
Sense 5 (need a proper base from htc one s. When it receives sense 5)

Plus. I prefer performance over look

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

And the saga continues.. . . .  



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> And the saga continues.. . . .
> 
> View attachment 2021238
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Popular death notice is popular


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Popular death notice is popular

Click to collapse



jeez if that's what people call popular they can have it. I'm tired of the wierdo sending me messages


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> jeez if that's what people call popular they can have it. I'm tired of the wierdo sending me messages

Click to collapse



Ignore? 
I receive things like that too :crying:


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> jeez if that's what people call popular they can have it. I'm tired of the wierdo sending me messages

Click to collapse



Why you not explain your comment on my help thread 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

Bahahahahahah...block him dn loverboy!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol
> Good morning
> That thread got deleted or something?
> And what kind of idiots open a thread like that?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash beats there's a thread for it somewhere 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why you not explain your comment on my help thread
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



already did jiggly, i just don't have an example since my laptop is busted



roofrider said:


> Bahahahahahah...block him dn loverboy!

Click to collapse



OH WHY!!!!!!!!!

i'll find a good SMS blocker app, any suggestions?
Stock TW had a good spam filter option, CM10.1 however doesn't.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> already did jiggly, i just don't have an example since my laptop is busted
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers :thumbup:

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You can flash beats there's a thread for it somewhere
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion 
But there's a bug with the rom
The dsp manager/awesome beats/ACID or anything like it won't work (don't know why. Probably it's a problem cm hasn't solved yet for devices like one s. Htc one s and sensation have the same chipset) 
So for now I'm using equalizer. Not like beats but enough for me 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> already did jiggly, i just don't have an example since my laptop is busted
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesnt avast have a sms filter? 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Doesnt avast have a sms filter?
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



you mean that bloated thing?

no therks.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you mean that bloated thing?
> 
> no therks.

Click to collapse



Zoner mobile security? 
There's surely hundreds of apps to block sms/calls 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> you mean that bloated thing?
> 
> no therks.

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smsBlocker

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Doesnt avast have a sms filter?
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



You need an antivirus? :sly:

Btw, saw your help thread.. there was a question about kernel. In page119. Don't know why that page opened up. 
You can add more governors to existing kernel if it has modules enabled. We have such example in Sgy section iirc. But someone answered decompiling and recompiling kernel to add that . Which is next to impossible. Just saying . It was a bit old question. So didn't answer there 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smsBlocker
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



OH wow! Juggles is not being lazy today!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You need an antivirus? :sly:
> 
> Btw, saw your help thread.. there was a question about kernel. In page119. Don't know why that page opened up.
> You can add more governors to existing kernel if it has modules enabled. We have such example in Sgy section iirc. But someone answered decompiling and recompiling kernel to add that . Which is next to impossible. Just saying . It was a bit old question. So didn't answer there
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't use an anti virus, the anti theft on the other hand is excellent 






roofrider said:


> OH wow! Juggles is not being lazy today!!

Click to collapse



Im in a good mood 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im in a good mood
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Day off or something?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Day off or something?

Click to collapse



Yup plus I'm trying out the multi window. Don't like the sidebar tab though 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Yup plus I'm trying out the multi window. Don't like the sidebar tab though
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Like your current avatar.

random pic.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Like your current avatar.
> 
> random pic.

Click to collapse



What's wrong with my current avatar? 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What's wrong with my current avatar?
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Oh! haha...i meant "I like your current avatar" not wot you thot. lol


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh! haha...i meant "I like your current avatar" not wot you thot. lol

Click to collapse



Lol

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Lol
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Wot's chops doing? School?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wots chops doing? School?

Click to collapse



Yup, for another hour and a half 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Yup, for another hour and a half
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Enjoying your time alone i see...


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Enjoying your time alone i see...

Click to collapse



Not quite alone, the missus is making a plush toy for him  

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Not quite alone, the missus is making a plush toy for him
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Nice.

Fuggit, lets summon @undercover and @M_T_M for teh lullz!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 6, 2013)

Havnt seen @undercover in a long time... 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

@undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Only one mail per post 

#facepalm

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Only one mail per post
> 
> #facepalm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know  it was just on my clipboard which I'm spring cleaning atm

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 6, 2013)

@Deadly 





*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

@Deadly


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

@Deadly


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

The muffin man has been absent for a while @Apex 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @Deadly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




74M3NUMB3RS said:


> @Deadly

Click to collapse




roofrider said:


> @Deadly

Click to collapse


View attachment 2021430

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

@Deadly.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lulz @Deadly


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey there Frat


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> @Deadly.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse




Lifehacker7 said:


> Lulz @Deadly

Click to collapse


View attachment 2021482

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hahaha okay last one from me  @Deadly


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

Y shooo?  @Deadly

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol
> Good morning
> That thread got deleted or something?
> And what kind of idiots open a thread like that?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea it was a pointless thread that was just a asking for flaming to get started

I'm running PA and been stuck on it for awhile. I've never stated with one rom exclusively for so long before I'm very happy with it.

How are u doing?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 6, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea it was a pointless thread that was just a asking for flaming to get started
> 
> I'm running PA and been stuck on it for awhile. I've never stated with one rom exclusively for so long before I'm very happy with it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. Thanks 
I have PAC for my phone that I would like to try
But the one I'm using is the base for it so it gets updated faster

And how are you? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown

Click to collapse








_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 6, 2013)

Sir @Apex...please do update my name in the OP  im a pledge from a long time 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

And i dunno y im still not in pledging members 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> And i dunno y im still not in pledging members
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You need to pick an avatar from the OP.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

Ermm... Can we use this muffin avatar? And if i can ill supply custom muffins for OP  and ill change nao

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown

Click to collapse



ID eat that fish from the inside out. Poor kitteh 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------




hanisod said:


> I'm good. Thanks
> I have PAC for my phone that I would like to try
> But the one I'm using is the base for it so it gets updated faster
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh same sh*t different day at work. But its not to hot out today so its gonna be a good day I think. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Ermm... Can we use this muffin avatar? And if i can ill supply custom muffins for OP  and ill change nao
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't know about that, as of now use any one from the OP. Not sure if the frat needs moar avatars, it'll be nice to have a few more but that'll have to be decided by the GB. @QuantumFoam ?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 6, 2013)

hola people! Teh me izz here for teh lulz!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Ermm... Can we use this muffin avatar? And if i can ill supply custom muffins for OP  and ill change nao
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I reckon that'll be a no then! 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> hola people! Teh me izz here for teh lulz!

Click to collapse



Well gimmie some lulz then :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> hola people! Teh me izz here for teh lulz!

Click to collapse



And where did u run off to??


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Ermm... Can we use this muffin avatar? And if i can ill supply custom muffins for OP  and ill change nao
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No
No
Okay







roofrider said:


> I don't know about that, as of now use any one from the OP. Not sure if the frat needs moar avatars, it'll be nice to have a few more but that'll have to be decided by the GB. @QuantumFoam ?

Click to collapse




No




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No
> No
> Okay
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good:

BuT I'll be sticking with this avatar


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> And the saga continues.. . . .
> 
> View attachment 2021238
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blacklist is my preferred call/sms blocker from the market, but I've also got an sms nuke apk I'd be willing to share. If you have unlimited text, sending 100 messages at once that all read "leave me the **** alone" should do it.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.     F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 6, 2013)

This thread is quite active 
12 pages increased fast 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> This thread is quite active
> 12 pages increased fast
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Spam? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Spam?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Always 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Blacklist is my preferred call/sms blocker from the market, but I've also got an sms nuke apk I'd be willing to share. If you have unlimited text, sending 100 messages at once that all read "leave me the **** alone" should do it.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.     F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.smsBlocker
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestions guise. 
Will make sure to check em out

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## undercover (Jun 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Havnt seen @undercover in a long time...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Well, he's not undercover for nothing. 







jugg1es said:


> @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Shoo, shoo. 


Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Blacklist is my preferred call/sms blocker from the market, but I've also got an sms nuke apk I'd be willing to share. If you have unlimited text, sending 100 messages at once that all read "leave me the **** alone" should do it.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.     F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I do remember the story.. you spamming your son's phone's inbox with that app.

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I do remember the story.. you spamming your son's phone's inbox with that app.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Unlimted SMS for a day is worth 25€ here. 
Imagine all the abuse i canz do. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 6, 2013)

Lol
Damn itz costly

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 6, 2013)

So. Much. Win.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So. Much. Win.

Click to collapse



I can't read

Small image is small 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I can't read
> 
> Small image is small
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link : http://cheezburger.com/7526318592


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Link : http://cheezburger.com/7526318592

Click to collapse



Who cares

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Who cares
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



We care

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> No
> No
> Okay
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QF
 is as grumpy as ever.






74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Spam?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*maps

 [APP] Thumbnails Files Deleter 1.6.3  [01/06/2013]


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> We care
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Since when? 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Since when?
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Sshh.. he doesn't know now . Does he? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 6, 2013)

My internetz is cable 20mbps download upload is slow though. And if someone else goes on a video call, my ping goes to 500... 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Sshh.. he doesn't know now . Does he?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Ooooh sorry, did i saw that out loud 

I meant to say 



Yes, we care 



*whispers* is that better? 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 6, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Who cares
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Ouch...


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ooooh sorry, did i saw that out loud
> 
> I meant to say
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, but the damage is done. :banghead:




RohinZaraki said:


> Ouch...

Click to collapse



see juggs what I mean? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> yes, but the damage is done. :banghead:
> 
> 
> see juggs what I mean?
> ...

Click to collapse



That's ok, it wasn't me or you he quoted, think i got away with it 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ouch...

Click to collapse



Oops

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn .. I actually felt sorry for that poor guy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 6, 2013)

I haz no idea what's goin on! I missed some Lulz?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> see juggs what I mean?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



The serious is strong in this one


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I do remember the story.. you spamming your son's phone's inbox with that app.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



It's been used one or two other times. 

Very useful for certain situations. I'd definitely nuke the bastard if someone kept harassing me.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's been used one or two other times.
> 
> Very useful for certain situations. I'd definitely nuke the bastard if someone kept harassing me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could i get a copy? 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Nice.
> 
> Fuggit, lets summon @undercover and @M_T_M for teh lullz!

Click to collapse



What can I do you for troll?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> What can I do you for troll?

Click to collapse



He wants lulz, ban him for our lulz.  It's been too quiet today and i could do with cheering up 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He wants lulz, ban him for our lulz.  It's been too quiet today and i could do with cheering up
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



I don't mind as long as it's for teh lullz, but i have a clean record you know.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He wants lulz, ban him for our lulz.  It's been too quiet today and i could do with cheering up
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

@ Jeff.. see what you did

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2312991 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @ Jeff.. see what you did
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2312991
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel sad inside when people mention me without a space between Android and Pizza.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jun 6, 2013)

Adios bois!

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I feel sad inside when people mention me without a space between Android and Pizza.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lololol @AndroidPizza


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Adios bois!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He has literally no posts.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Adios bois!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LULZWUT!!??


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He has literally no posts.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your troll account, huh :sly:

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Your troll account, huh :sly:
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



No. Actually, I was originally going to be AndroidPizza, but thanks to that guy....yeah.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jun 6, 2013)

So here is my speed test. 2g data connection :sly:




With this crappy speeds ^ I have uploaded my kernel sources! And I update my github repo
______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> So here is my speed test. 2g data connection :sly:
> 
> View attachment 2022465
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im impressed with that one piece of information alone :thumbup::beer::beer:

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> So here is my speed test. 2g data connection :sly:
> 
> View attachment 2022465
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm with you in that except




F*** you Vodafone! 
Please don't get shocked! Vodafone has even control on Internet lines 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> LULZWUT!!??

Click to collapse



Wutz u LULZWUTTING abot?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wutz u LULZWUTTING abot?

Click to collapse



Ask @roofrider :silly:


----------



## veeman (Jun 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Ask @roofrider :silly:

Click to collapse



U WOT M8


----------



## undercover (Jun 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> U WOT M8

Click to collapse



Speak Engrish! 

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Speak Engrish!
> 
> Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



の

...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Speak Engrish!
> 
> Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



I am spek ingrish

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I am spek ingrish
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse










Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm done with high school. I already miss that place. It's crazy to think that I won't see most of those people that I grew up with again.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 7, 2013)

Herlo merfins


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Herlo merfins

Click to collapse



I first read that as merlins and thought...





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> の
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In case anybody was wondering, that is "no" in hiragana.







veeman said:


> I'm done with high school. I already miss that place. It's crazy to think that I won't see most of those people that I grew up with again.

Click to collapse



Officially graduated, huh? 
With my school, that's not the case. Half the kids will go to the same college, and even after college you'll see them around a lot(there's a reason, but I won't explain it)


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm done with high school. I already miss that place. It's crazy to think that I won't see most of those people that I grew up with again.

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> In case anybody was wondering, that is "no" in hiragana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



whatever that strange ritual symbol is me doesn't care.



It's quite normal so see folks around after graduating.
Some go to graduate school, or bang freshmen chicks, and the rest of the world unknown.


----------



## veeman (Jun 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> In case anybody was wondering, that is "no" in hiragana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well technically I don't have my diploma yet but yes, I'm done with high school.

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

Anyone watching the Heat vs Spurs game? It's pretty intense.

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

Anyone watching the Heat vs Spurs game? It's pretty intense.

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Anyone watching the Heat vs Spurs game? It's pretty intense.

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

Anyone watching the Heat vs Spurs game? It's pretty intense.

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

Anyone watching the Heat vs Spurs game? It's pretty intense.

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

Anyone watching the Heat vs Spurs game? It's pretty intense.

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

Anyone watching the Heat vs Spurs game? It's pretty intense.


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 7, 2013)

I need backup! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2308928


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> *Harlot* merfins

Click to collapse














Ichigo said:


> の
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Done  with japanese?? 



*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Well technically I don't have my diploma yet but yes, I'm done with high school.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 
No
No
No
No 
No 
No 
No 
No 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jun 7, 2013)

Non


----------



## veeman (Jun 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No.
> No
> No
> No
> ...

Click to collapse



Just tapatalk/xda being an idiot.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




-DarkKnight- said:


> Yes
> 
> Check this out!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2035032

Click to collapse



Ha, managed to close the page without closing the browser.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 7, 2013)

To answer all your questions veeman, 
No
No
No
No
No
No
No
No
No
No. 

-kcco-

Edit.   Dn beat me to it.


----------



## veeman (Jun 7, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> To answer all your questions veeman,
> No
> No
> No
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, Spurs won anyway.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Well, Spurs won anyway.

Click to collapse



I was recording that game, damn it!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buyingtrolololnoiwasnt


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 7, 2013)

I only play in 3 different sports. 

Breakfast 
Lunch 
Dinner

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jun 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I was recording that game, damn it!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buyingtrolololnoiwasnt

Click to collapse



It was a close one.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I only consume in 3 different sports.
> 
> Breakfast
> Lunch
> ...

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> It was a close one.

Click to collapse



See my sig edit, lol.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Jun 7, 2013)

My hostel wifi speed. Whenever I need to update too many apps




Wish I had a laptop. Then I could have done every dl/ul in wifi room 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 7, 2013)

My fastest speed achieved in my WiFi


----------



## K.A. (Jun 7, 2013)

Ssup fratos?


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Talking about speed

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jun 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Talking about speed
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who are you again? 

Use same benchmark :sly: or no benchmark 

Yo ka

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well gimmie some lulz then :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy

Click to collapse



I came here to get some lulz



TeeJay!! said:


> And where did u run off to??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Ran off to kitteh land with mu dog for thelulz



Deadly said:


> We care
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Since when?



Lifehacker7 said:


> I haz no idea what's goin on! I missed some Lulz?

Click to collapse



Nop, boring as usual.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I came here to get some lulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jobless :sly:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 7, 2013)

FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

I SO LOVE FRIIIIIIIIDAAAAYYYYY

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deadly (Jun 7, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Jobless :sly:
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



And you? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> I SO LOVE FRIIIIIIIIDAAAAYYYYY
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I do too. Its almost as good as my real favorite day of the week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> And you?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Jobmore:sly:

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes I do too. Its almost as good as my real favorite day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. 

Titehday! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Jobmore:sly:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Jobsome

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi frat

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hi frat
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello deebstuff

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 7, 2013)

Sup Frat 

I'm making stupid icons 

Book Styled 

For android 









Made in PSTouch.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Sup Frat
> 
> I'm making stupid icons
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks quite cool, will you package it for launchers in a Apk?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 7, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Sup Frat
> 
> I'm making stupid icons
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew you had a gfx artist in ya! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Looks quite cool, will you package it for launchers in a Apk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I dunno how 







deathnotice01 said:


> I knew you had a gfx artist in ya!
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I dunno how
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's plenty of tutorials on how to do it,  just use Google

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> See my sig edit, lol.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Which part?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Which part?

Click to collapse



On your quoted post 

Last lines.. after the sig

Vee #fail

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## _Variable (Jun 7, 2013)

Yo frat

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

Morning muffins.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jun 7, 2013)

I love my galaxy y 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I love my galaxy y
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really? I heard the Galaxy Y is crappy.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Yo frat
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Sammy.

Time to start with my first kernel, what governors and schedulers should I implent?


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Morning muffins.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's night here!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 7, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I love my galaxy y
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When did you get one?? 







Android Pizza said:


> Really? I heard the Galaxy Y is crappy.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.jpg:banghead:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## _Variable (Jun 7, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> When did you get one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just today 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 7, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> just today
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well welcome to our world of unlimited unfulfilled expectations 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

Gah, github is driving me crazy, I cant find any way to sync my local source code folder without specifying every single file. Anyone know how to upload the complete source three?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Gah, github is driving me crazy, I cant find any way to sync my local source code folder without specifying every single file. Anyone know how to upload the complete source three?

Click to collapse



Yes, create a repo in your github first.. then follow their tutorial..

To add everything under the path you are in.. 
Forgot git init    
use git add .
Then git commit -ma "message"
Then git push your remote branch and local branch name

Try git --help

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Gah, github is driving me crazy, I cant find any way to sync my local source code folder without specifying every single file. Anyone know how to upload the complete source three?

Click to collapse



git init
git add .(this will add all files and folder)
git commit -m 'commit msg'
git push url


----------



## K.A. (Jun 7, 2013)

What the hell is going on here?? Titman y u no WhatsApp? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 7, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I love my galaxy y
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



.... 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> On your quoted post
> 
> Last lines.. after the sig
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Headphone buying guide? 

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




K.A. said:


> What the hell is going on here?? Titman y u no WhatsApp?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Wat...


----------



## K.A. (Jun 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Headphone buying guide?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat :sly::what:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 7, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Wat :sly::what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Who's titman?


----------



## K.A. (Jun 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who's titman?

Click to collapse



You... :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> And you?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



He has a job. Admin at a facebook page LOL


Android Pizza said:


> Really? I heard the Galaxy Y is crappy.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes it is CRAPPY


TeeJay!! said:


> Well welcome to our world of unlimited unfulfilled expectations
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Look whos talking sir Admin.


deathnotice01 said:


> ....
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Thats exactly how you should reply to 'I love Galaxy y'


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 7, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I dunno how
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Start here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41724525

[TEMPLATE] Icon Packs/Themes for Apex, Nova, Holo, ADW, and more!!

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I was recording that game, damn it!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buyingtrolololnoiwasnt

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> Headphone buying guide?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See the trololnoiwasnt. Lol.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Yes, create a repo in your github first.. then follow their tutorial..
> 
> To add everything under the path you are in..
> Forgot git init
> ...

Click to collapse





percy_g2 said:


> git init
> git add .(this will add all files and folder)
> git commit -m 'commit msg'
> git push url

Click to collapse



Thanks for helping me out, I am noob on GIT but I am learning.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 7, 2013)

I have an announcement to make guys.
I'm going to sleep, good night! See y'all tomorrow. :wiggle: :jiggle:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone have a link where I could get governors from? Or could I just sync some random git with them in and then implent them?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Anyone have a link where I could get governors from? Or could I just sync some random git with them in and then implent them?

Click to collapse



Did I do it right? 
Governors


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 7, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Did I do it right?
> Governors

Click to collapse



Welcome sir trollololol!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

Teh cheesie poops



Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Teh cheesie poops
> View attachment 2024906
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Those things are nasty. They're like crumbled, year-old Cheetos.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Welcome sir trollololol!

Click to collapse



Y do you use whatsapp?? :sly:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 7, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Y do you use whatsapp?? :sly:
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Crappy Data Connection brother.

Hey guys check this out, first try with the Charcoal.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Those things are nasty. They're like crumbled, year-old Cheetos.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GTFO NAO!!!


Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> GTFO NAO!!!
> 
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse









*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> GTFO NAO!!!
> 
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Have you ever had "Utz" brand cheese puffs? They're gold.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Crappy Data Connection brother.
> 
> Hey guys check this out, first try with the Charcoal.

Click to collapse



Bond or Ingres?




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Teh cheesie poops
> View attachment 2024906
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Those are very good :silly:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Did I do it right?
> Governors

Click to collapse



Hmm, no. Cpu Governors for kernel building is what I am looking for.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Lol. Hey that's mine! 
I love cheesie poops by the way 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

This, my friends, is GOLD!





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This, my friends, is GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the difference? 
They are all cheesie. And good :sly:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> What's the difference?
> They are all cheesie. And good :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> ...

Click to collapse



If you think they are all the same, you need to rush to your local grocery store and buy as many brands as you can!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If you think they are all the same, you need to rush to your local grocery store and buy as many brands as you can!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We don't have these brands 
So I don't know........... 
They are all good to me 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This, my friends, is GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chezy Pofs r betr.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Chezy Pofs r betr.

Click to collapse



No dere not. U hav not haz dem, so u can not juge dem. ordere dem on teh eBeh, dere dat gud.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jun 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hmm, no. Cpu Governors for kernel building is what I am looking for.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just get it from any kernel repo.. mine would do too

See the sig. And why no check pm

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Just get it from any kernel repo.. mine would do too
> 
> See the sig. And why no check pm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's that wise 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Deadly (Jun 7, 2013)

Also, guys. I'll just leave this here. 

Anyone interested for full version free offer. Only today

http://m.slickdeals.net/f/6077002-A...ee-today-normally-16?g_sd_mobile_preference=1
@gadgetdroid @DowntownJeffBrown @undercover
 @Apex @deathnotice01 @QuantumFoam @Prawesome
 @cascabel   @Sleepy! @Ichigo @veeman @Tezlastorme @Axis_Drummer @RohinZaraki @roofrider @jugg1es @ anyone else I forgot  

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Also, guys. I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Anyone interested for full version free offer. Only today
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot me and Jeff.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Also, guys. I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Anyone interested for full version free offer. Only today
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reported ^

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jun 7, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Reported ^
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because I didn't mention you? 
I told you in WA. Don't cry

@ pizza.. you were mentioned in last one. I can't remember all you know. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You forgot me and Jeff.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm in there bro 

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Also, guys. I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Anyone interested for full version free offer. Only today
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing but I already got this. App of the day ftw






Android Pizza said:


> This, my friends, is GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, this is gold:




BBQ Chips (crisps) ftw.


Sent from my Xperia U.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm in there bro
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



He edited it. Look at it in my quote.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He edited it. Look at it in my quote.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah OK well thank u :thumbup:

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Also, guys. I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Anyone interested for full version free offer. Only today
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Because I didn't mention you?
> I told you in WA. Don't cry
> 
> @ pizza.. you were mentioned in last one. I can't remember all you know.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'am serious . 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> No, this is gold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, that would be:





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Anyone have a link where I could get governors from? Or could I just sync some random git with them in and then implent them?

Click to collapse



Take it from our old hg repo.. I added quite a few... You might have add some stuff in the other files though.. I don't think I added the governors completely.. 
Just do a Google search for what governor you want. You will get them easily

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

Anybody else having problems activating the account for free in that 3d launcher??

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Take it from our old hg repo.. I added quite a few... You might have add some stuff in the other files though.. I don't think I added the governors completely..
> Just do a Google search for what governor you want. You will get them easily
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Could I use thoose from Doomlords repo?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Anybody else having problems activating the account for free in that 3d launcher??
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Nope... Worked for me







devstaff said:


> Could I use thoose from Doomlords repo?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes.. Remember, you have to edit a few other files.. Not just add them

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Because I didn't mention you?
> I told you in WA. Don't cry
> 
> @ pizza.. you were mentioned in last one. I can't remember all you know.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why wasn't I first on the list? :sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nope... Worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I have sadz  

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I have sadz
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse




Edit :
Worked for me 

Now it's a TiB backup fully activated 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Worked for me
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



+1000 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Worked for me
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



I'll try it on one of my other phones when I get home.

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## Deadly (Jun 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He edited it. Look at it in my quote.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



well I was actually editing my post when I remembered . But you had already quoted it. As you can see Percy quote. 

And thought of adding mtm too.. but 2 underscore was too much work..  knew he would see it anyway..  

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I have sadz
> 
> Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow

Click to collapse



Worked for me, tried it like 10 minutes ago.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> well I was actually editing my post when I remembered . But you had already quoted it. As you can see Percy quote.
> 
> And thought of adding @M_T_M too.. but 2 underscore was too much work..  knew be would see it anyway..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're too lazy.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You're too lazy.

Click to collapse



Under quote tags you can't mention 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Under quote tags you can't mention
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I know.  I was just fixing it for you since you're too lazy. 
@Tezlastorme  Check your PM's asap as possible!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 7, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Worked for me, tried it like 10 minutes ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I got it to work. I had to switch apn's for some reason. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I got it to work. I had to switch apn's for some reason.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Weird, but well, good that it works now 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I know.  I was just fixing it for you since you're too lazy.
> @Tezlastorme  Check your PM's asap as possible!

Click to collapse



Stahp saying asap as possible :sly: and what even are this pm's :what:

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Stahp saying asap as possible :sly: and what even are this pm's :what:
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Weird, but well, good that it works now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea I noticed it said please check your connection or try again. So I switched apns and surprise it worked lol 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Look what I just found in my book!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I know.  I was just fixing it for you since you're too lazy.
> @Tezlastorme  Check your PM's *asap as possible* !

Click to collapse



As soon as possible as possible??


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## _Variable (Jun 8, 2013)

@funnypharmacist i dont get it,... y do u hate galaxy y just cux u now have a note...?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 8, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> @funnypharmacist i dont get it,... y do u hate galaxy y just cux u now have a note...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's a super b!tch... Dont go near him...  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> As soon as possible as possible??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Huh?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 8, 2013)

iPhone 5 better than everything 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huh?

Click to collapse



ASAP = As Soon As Possible. 
He added "as possible" again at the end!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 8, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> ASAP = As Soon As Possible.
> He added "as possible" again at the end!

Click to collapse



Why would he do that?


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Why would he do that?

Click to collapse



The person whom he quoted had done that. TeeJay was just pointing it out.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 8, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> The person whom he quoted had done that. TeeJay was just pointing it out.

Click to collapse



You r getting trolled? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> The person whom he quoted had done that. TeeJay was just pointing it out.

Click to collapse



That person was ichigo 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That person was ichigo

Click to collapse



Oh! 

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------




74M3NUMB3RS said:


> You r getting trolled?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn! Being helpful can sometimes get you trolled


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Oh!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hana 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Now Tapatalk trolling me with multiple posts!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 8, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Damn! Being helpful can sometimes get you trolled

Click to collapse



Don't take it personally.


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Don't take it personally.

Click to collapse



LOL no. I have learnt my lesson!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Mehhhhh I do all my grocery shopping at home depot....
> 
> I haven't see real food for weeks. Somehow I'm eating weedkiller and still not dead yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cause ponies are magic 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huh?

Click to collapse



You typed that !! "asap as possible" 







74M3NUMB3RS said:


> iPhone 5 better than everything
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




GTFO:banghead::banghead:






Lifehacker7 said:


> ASAP = As Soon As Possible.
> He added "as possible" again at the end!

Click to collapse



:thumbdown:



*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hwewhehwhehehwhe

Morning poofheads

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Mehhhhh I do all my grocery shopping at home depot....
> 
> I haven't see real food for weeks. Somehow I'm eating weedkiller and still not dead yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could buy all your food at Home Depot...as, they do have chips, sodas and candy bars at the cash register.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You could buy all your food at Home Depot...as, they do have chips, sodas and candy bars at the cash register.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And some of the most delicious hotdogs also!!! 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> And some of the most delicious hotdogs also!!!
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Yep. Lil' stand outside. :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hwewhehwhehehwhe
> 
> Morning poofheads
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huehuehuehuehue!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bond or Ingres?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴
> Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Sorry?
Edit: Ingres.



SammyDroidWiz said:


> @funnypharmacist i dont get it,... y do u hate galaxy y just cux u now have a note...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You misunderstood me, I also love the GY like any other GY user. I just said it is crappy because of all the closed source stuff problem we were dealing with when i had the GY.



TeeJay!! said:


> He's a super b!tch... Dont go near him...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Whats wrong with you?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi alllll

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 8, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Hi alllll
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Hey!


----------



## roofrider (Jun 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> Huehuehuehuehue!

Click to collapse



xD


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 8, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Hi alllll
> 
> ☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆

Click to collapse



Sup man.. Long time no see 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## _Variable (Jun 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sup man.. Long time no see
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



hi prawn, whats up?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hola Amigos!!


----------



## _Variable (Jun 8, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Hola Amigos!!

Click to collapse



ohai AK

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 8, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> ohai AK
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whatsup and how's life?


----------



## _Variable (Jun 8, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> Whatsup and how's life?

Click to collapse



doin great, lovin my new galaxy y

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 8, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> doin great, lovin my new galaxy y
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good to know


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Phunny kid! Couldn't stop Lulz!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 8, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> hi prawn, whats up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing much.. Just the usual

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




Lifehacker7 said:


> Phunny kid! Couldn't stop Lulz!

Click to collapse



Lmao

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




Lifehacker7 said:


> Phunny kid! Couldn't stop Lulz!

Click to collapse



Lmao

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




Lifehacker7 said:


> Phunny kid! Couldn't stop Lulz!

Click to collapse



Lmao

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## K.A. (Jun 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing much.. Just the usual
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Prawny.. :laugh:


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 8, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Phunny kid! Couldn't stop Lulz!

Click to collapse



Lmao

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## K.A. (Jun 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lmao
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



PRAWN, STAHP!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Also, guys. I'll just leave this here.
> 
> Anyone interested for full version free offer. Only today
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened to Axis


----------



## K.A. (Jun 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What happened to Axis

Click to collapse



Apex?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 8, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Apex?

Click to collapse



and cascabel  !!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lmao
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Stop laughing or i'll have you broiled in a crispy golden brown 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## K.A. (Jun 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> and cascabel  !!!

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 8, 2013)

K.A. said:


>

Click to collapse



What did you do to them @deathnotice01


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What did you do to them @deathnotice01

Click to collapse



Dude, i don't hide dudes in my closet. 

Prolly it was itchy 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## K.A. (Jun 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Dude, i don't hide dudes in my closet.
> 
> Prolly it was itchy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GTFO. NAO! You monstrous entity!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 8, 2013)

K.A. said:


> GTFO. NAO! You monstrous entity!

Click to collapse



What about itchy? 

He's way more evil than me

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## K.A. (Jun 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> What about itchy?
> 
> He's way more evil than me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He shall be dealt with as soon as is seen fit by the Governing Body.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 8, 2013)

K.A. said:


> He shall be dealt with as soon as is seen fit by the Governing Body.

Click to collapse



And what about that chezy pofs driven extinct reptile?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (Jun 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> And what about that chezy pofs driven extinct reptile?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why are you so self obsessed?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 8, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Why are you so self obsessed?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 8, 2013)

Daduq.. My lmao post wreaked havoc


----------



## K.A. (Jun 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::good::cyclops::crying:


Advanced Smilies
 : svetius : is an advanced smiley?

Wtf?


----------



## _Variable (Jun 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Daduq.. My lmao post wreaked havoc

Click to collapse



test

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm finally doing cool stuff with my RPi  I just installed adb and now I'm gonna write a php Web interface for the pi. I needz a LAMP setup first though. Btw does anyone know how I can connect to a wireless network on my phone and still use mobile data for Internet access? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm finally doing cool stuff with my RPi  I just installed adb and now I'm gonna write a php Web interface for the pi. I needz a LAMP setup first though. Btw does anyone know how I can connect to a wireless network on my phone and still use mobile data for Internet access?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Oh gawd, 

That device has a broadcom chip, 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Oh gawd,
> 
> That device has a broadcom chip,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see what you did there


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 8, 2013)

Called at 6:30AM on my day off of work and told I need to be there today.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Oh gawd,
> 
> That device has a broadcom chip,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Broadcom ftw !

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Broadcom ftw !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Y not try sgy?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

Good afternoon frat


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Oh gawd,
> 
> That device has a broadcom chip,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hasn't bothered me, has it? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Hasn't bothered me, has it?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Broadcom isn't very good when it comes to releasing sources...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Called at 6:30AM on my day off of work and told I need to be there today.

Click to collapse



How old are you again? 







devstaff said:


> Broadcom isn't very good when it comes to releasing sources...

Click to collapse




also they are bad liars






RohinZaraki said:


> Broadcom ftw !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Try getting a bcm device and feel the suffering






Tezlastorme said:


> Hasn't bothered me, has it?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



It should have bothered you by now 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 8, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Broadcom isn't very good when it comes to releasing sources...

Click to collapse



they even don't wanna release pre-complied libs ,forget about open source .


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> How old are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are the negative implications for me? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> What are the negative implications for me?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Ugh they have small d!cks? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ugh they have small d!cks?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Oh noes! 

Wat :what:

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Called at 6:30AM on my day off of work and told I need to be there today.

Click to collapse



That's what you get for being awake at 6:30 on a weekend 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

Omg they killed Percy_g2 you bastards 


Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Omg they killed Percy_g2 you bastards
> 
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Broadcom ftw !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get a GY then you will understand why we all hate broadcom  



Tezlastorme said:


> Hasn't bothered me, has it?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



^ Read the above post



devstaff said:


> Broadcom isn't very good when it comes to releasing sources...

Click to collapse



Hey you, You are going in the right direction! :highfive: :highfive:



percy_g2 said:


> they even don't wanna release pre-complied libs ,forget about open source .

Click to collapse



:highfive: :highfive:


Teejay is in your whatsapp group right?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 8, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Get a GY then you will understand why we all hate broadcom
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO.

Long Lost.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

People which complains on Broadcom should see ST-Ericsson, they are even worse. They dont even release full kernel sources and they just have alot of propieratry libs and files so you cant do much with the sources at all.


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 8, 2013)

devstaff said:


> People which complains on Broadcom should see ST-Ericsson, they are even worse. They dont even release full kernel sources and they just have alot of propieratry libs and files so you cant do much with the sources at all.

Click to collapse



see my signature ,i have both st-ericsson and broadcomm


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> see my signature ,i have both st-ericsson and broadcomm

Click to collapse



I use the same board as you and I know the pain, we cant get new android versions that easy because of lack of sources


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 8, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I use the same board as you and I know the pain, we cant get new android versions that easy because of lack of sources

Click to collapse



yeah , btw here is something interesting http://malideveloper.arm.com/develo...source-mali-gpus-linux-kernel-device-drivers/


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> yeah , btw here is something interesting http://malideveloper.arm.com/develo...source-mali-gpus-linux-kernel-device-drivers/

Click to collapse



I'll try to build it for Xperia U today, and implent it to the Munjeni / Devswift1 jellybean kernel. Maybe it will reduce the lag when scrolling?


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 8, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I'll try to build it for Xperia U today, and implent it to the Munjeni / Devswift1 jellybean kernel. Maybe it will reduce the lag when scrolling?

Click to collapse



In cm10 you are not feeling the lag right ?then its not mali driver problem


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> In cm10 you are not feeling the lag right ?then its not mali driver problem

Click to collapse



I havent tried CM10, but I use Devswifts ported rom from Xperia P and I dont notice any lag after Jellybean.


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 8, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I havent tried CM10, but I use Devswifts ported rom from Xperia P and I dont notice any lag after Jellybean.

Click to collapse



which rom causes scrolling lag ?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> which rom causes scrolling lag ?

Click to collapse



All stock roms other than jellybean. Also all Gingerbread roms and Icecreamsandwich roms lags.


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 8, 2013)

devstaff said:


> All stock roms other than jellybean. Also all Gingerbread roms and Icecreamsandwich roms lags.

Click to collapse



its smooth here , may be there is something wrong with your device custom roms .
Or try disable autobrightness


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> its smooth here , may be there is something wrong with your device custom roms .
> Or try disable autobrightness

Click to collapse



No, that is not the reason. It happens on all custom roms based on 2.3 and 4.0.4 and all stock roms based on thoose versions.
But on jellybean it's completely lagfree


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 8, 2013)

devstaff said:


> No, that is not the reason. It happens on all custom roms based on 2.3 and 4.0.4 and all stock roms based on thoose versions.
> But on jellybean it's completely lagfree

Click to collapse



Then who likes to go back to old versions 
Enjoy


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 8, 2013)

@evanlocked @percy_g2 @EatHeat


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> @evanlocked

Click to collapse



Dafaq


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 8, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> @evanlocked @percy_g2 @EatHeat

Click to collapse



kid is drunk today


----------



## EatHeat (Jun 8, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> @evanlocked @percy_g2 @EatHeat

Click to collapse



Wtf jason..here too?  And am I even allowed to post here?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 8, 2013)

EatHeat said:


> Wtf jason..here too?  And am I even allowed to post here?

Click to collapse



Did you read the op? 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 8, 2013)

TeeJays Grandpa passed away today. I was with him on Gtalk for hours, he is a bit depressed. This post is just to let him know all the Frat Friends and Muffins are with him in this hard time!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 8, 2013)

Im sorry to hear  @TeeJay!!  stay strong

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> TeeJays Grandpa passed away today. I was with him on Gtalk for hours, he is a bit depressed. This post is just to let him know all the Frat Friends and Muffins are with him in this hard time!

Click to collapse


@TeeJay!!

Just like I said on hangout I'm sorry for your loss

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @teejay
> 
> Just like I said on hangout I'm sorry for your loss
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Wrong teejay bro 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Wrong teejay bro
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 8, 2013)

TeeJay
Really sorry for your loss man.. Stay strong

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

God bless you TeeJay...losing a loved one hurts a lot.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 8, 2013)

EatHeat said:


> Wtf jason..here too?  And am I even allowed to post here?

Click to collapse



You gotta pledge to join aand the muffin avatar. Other rules refer OP 
And TeeJay sad to hear that. Hope you'll be back soon .


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys  thanks all  that funny dude spoilt the party eh?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 8, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> see my signature ,i have both st-ericsson and broadcomm

Click to collapse





TeeJay!! said:


> Hey guys  thanks all  that funny dude spoilt the party eh??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



lulwut


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 8, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> lulwut

Click to collapse



Im off to sleep... Gudnyt!!


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Im off to sleep... Gudnyt!!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



sleepy Idiot


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 8, 2013)

My phone has Qualcomm. U guise be jellies. Unfortunately my phone sucks though...lol

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> My phone has Qualcomm. U guise be jellies. Unfortunately my phone sucks though...lol
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



You sir are a funny chezy pof.

Yo @sujay1848 

Sent from My Note Muffin.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> My phone has Qualcomm. U guise be jellies. Unfortunately my phone sucks though...lol
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I use Nvidia Tegra 3, you jelly?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 8, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I use Nvidia Tegra 3, you jelly?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can you chezey  pofs stop talking about phones and talk about Kitteh! 
Yo Jeff, lets talk about kitteh!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 8, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Can you chezey  pofs stop talking about phones and talk about Kitteh!
> Yo Jeff, lets talk about kitteh!

Click to collapse



No kitteh, also I am not talking about phone. I'm talking about tablet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Speaking of chezy pofs...


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 8, 2013)

devstaff said:


> No kitteh, also I am not talking about phone. I'm talking about tablet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Speaking of chezy pofs...

Click to collapse




Now I can never eat them again!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Now I can never eat them again!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeaahh... Me neither... 

Btw @prototype7 where do you get all this stuff from? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yeaahh... Me neither...
> 
> Btw @prototype7 where do you get all this stuff from?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try looking at the links of pretty much every single one of them 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 8, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Try looking at the links of pretty much every single one of them
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know it's imgur but do you find them on imgur or screenshot stuff and upload to imgur? If you find them in imgur where do you look? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I know it's imgur but do you find them on imgur or screenshot stuff and upload to imgur? If you find them in imgur where do you look?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Gallery, also imgur.com/user/wadjet/submitted has tons and tons of great tumblr ones. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

Condolences teejay. 



Also hello everyone 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Condolences teejay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Sup catman? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

Book Icons Abandoned But Still Hasz It...

But made new one 






And it may look a little something like this


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sup catman?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Watching my blackhawks clinch the west and go to the finals for the Stanley Cup 

How iz u

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Book Icons Abandoned But Still Hasz It...
> 
> But made new one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They look awesome, 


I only made 1 icon pack ever since, it only had less than 100 downloads lol






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Watching my blackhawks clinch the west and go to the finals for the Stanley Cup
> 
> How iz u
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I iz gewd. 

So happies with my S4 and the greenish display fixed with the latest cm build, it was driving me bananas for the past weeks. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> They look awesome,
> 
> 
> I only made 1 icon pack ever since, it only had less than 100 downloads lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Hope this will be a good icon pack* 
 edit pack*  
Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

My icon pack has sads.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2070157


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Lol.
> 
> Hope this will be a good icon lack
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You'll never best my icon lack. :what:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> They look awesome,
> 
> 
> I only made 1 icon pack ever since, it only had less than 100 downloads lol
> ...

Click to collapse



That's good that u got it fixed :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

so what goes on in here?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> so what goes on in here?

Click to collapse



Go back and read all 37,405 posts.


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Go back and read all 37,405 posts.

Click to collapse



Already done but I didn't understand any thing ?!  

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Go back and read all 37,405 posts.

Click to collapse



Done.


----------



## _Variable (Jun 9, 2013)

yo all, almost been a year since i joined XDA

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 9, 2013)

damn ignore wrong thread


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

I never knew when i passed my 1000th post!! Celebrations!! 






*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

Morning frat 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi jiggly

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi jiggly
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Good morning, is everyone asleep? 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning, is everyone asleep?
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



I is asian. 

I no sleep in day

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

New Siggy Made 

Releasing Icon pack soon


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> New Siggy Made
> 
> Releasing Icon pack soon

Click to collapse



They are quite nice :thumbup:

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello Ppl

How ya'all doing?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> New Siggy Made
> 
> Releasing Icon pack soon

Click to collapse



Have you looked at making them into an apk? 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> New Siggy Made
> 
> Releasing Icon pack soon

Click to collapse



I guess you _made them for the lulz_ 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Have you looked at making them into an apk?
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Yeah I already checked the thread u sent...
Thanks for that :thumbup:


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

Can someone help me set up adb sdk eclipse n other things?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

Finally having the first official CM nightly for the international qualcomm S4 

Can't wait for tonight

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Can someone help me set up adb sdk eclipse n other things??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Easy!

Just extract the androidadtsdkwhatever.zip


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Easy!
> 
> Just extract the androidadtsdkwhatever.zip

Click to collapse



The 400mb thing?? Ya i have that... But i dunno any programming languages... So i will be lost after extraction 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> The 400mb thing?? Ya i have that... But i dunno any programming languages... So i will be lost after extraction
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



You don't need programming language knowledge in initial setup. There was an article somewhere which helped me setup eclipse. 

The only thing i did was setup, no app development made. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You don't need programming language knowledge in initial setup. There was an article somewhere which helped me setup eclipse.
> 
> The only thing i did was setup, no app development made.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol... I need something now to divert my mind n making icon apks struck light. Soooo will be doing that  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Lol... I need something now to divert my mind n making icon apks struck light. Soooo will be doing that
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



 

Good luck, 
I really want to start on making theme chooser themes for cm but i just don't have the time on my hands. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jun 9, 2013)

Morning earthlings!

Priceless cat gif is priceless.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

That article?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

M gonna be recognized themer


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> M gonna be recognized themer

Click to collapse



When you are ready I'll process your application, but 1 icon pack is not enough, just keep on contributing and tell me if you're ready  

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> When you are ready I'll process your application, but 1 icon pack is not enough, just keep on contributing and tell me if you're ready
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Hmmm Okay...But once i get lappy 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> When you are ready I'll process your application, but 1 icon pack is not enough, just keep on contributing and tell me if you're ready
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



by "process your application," do you mean running it through the shredder? sounds good.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> by "process your application," do you mean running it through the shredder? sounds good.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



All applications are carefully 'processed' and filed in the square 'filing' box in the corner of the room. 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Can someone help me set up adb sdk eclipse n other things??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



You have me on hangouts if you ever need help. 
Eclipse is like a sluggish bull. Its apparent intuitiveness is more like dragging the bull through a patch of muck. Lag and errors will be insignificant once you start using it
You'll get accustomed to more irritating stuff like freezes, disappearing projects, unreasonable errors, etc





Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> by "process your application," do you mean running it through the shredder? sounds good.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



YOU!!!


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 9, 2013)

Random post coming through 

Btw What's up guys?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You have me on hangouts if you ever need help.
> Eclipse is like a sluggish bull. Its apparent intuitiveness is more like dragging the bull through a patch of muck. Lag and errors will be insignificant once you start using it
> You'll get accustomed to more irritating stuff like freezes, disappearing projects, unreasonable errors, etc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Getting to work nao  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

@deathnotice01

Can u give Ur MMS.apk?

For icon pack


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> The 400mb thing?? Ya i have that... But i dunno any programming languages... So i will be lost after extraction
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



What is it you need help with? 
And setting up adb != extracting it
You have to add it your environment variables or you are going to have to cd to it every freaking time


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> @deathnotice01
> 
> Can u give Ur MMS.apk?
> 
> For icon pack

Click to collapse



The cm10.1 mms.apk? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## cascabel (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> All applications are carefully 'processed' and filed in the square 'filing' box in the corner of the room.
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



lol. that sounds...complicated. 







K.A. said:


> YOU!!!

Click to collapse



me!!! 
sup KA?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. that sounds...complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!111!1!!


Trying out UCCW on my Nex. Et toi?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

K.A. said:


> YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!111!1!!
> 
> 
> Trying out UCCW on my Nex. Et toi?

Click to collapse



Go drunk KA you're home

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> The cm10.1 mms.apk?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Ya...

Ur S4 hasz high res 

Edit: No Need


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Go drunk KA you're home
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



How about.....POTATO??!?!?!?!?!?!?! eek:


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> *Go home KA you're drunk*
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What is it you need help with?
> And setting up adb != extracting it
> You have to add it your environment variables or you are going to have to cd to it every freaking time

Click to collapse



I extracted that zip n got this...





------------

Can someone edit a pic for me?? Just some cropping...


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deadly (Jun 9, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



You missed the point 

______________________________________
One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You missed the point
> 
> ______________________________________
> One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul

Click to collapse



He always does.


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 9, 2013)

K.A. said:


> He always does.

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

K.A. said:


> How about.....POTATO??!?!?!?!?!?!?! eek:

Click to collapse




Ace King 34 said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Double account detected?? 

I'm lost here and I'm supposed to be the sober one

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I extracted that zip n got this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Put that path in your environment variable..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Double account detected??
> 
> I'm lost here and I'm supposed to be the sober one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 
The two accounts are totally different


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ace King 34 said:


> No.
> The two accounts are totally different

Click to collapse



Like since when? 

Dafaq is wrong with the world?!!? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Double account detected??
> 
> I'm lost here and I'm supposed to be the sober one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

K.A. said:


>

Click to collapse



Is someone named noticedeath here? I need hom real quick

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Is someone named noticedeath here? I need hom real quick
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Will you please STFU? A SM has already looked into this and it has led to a person arguing about this being banned too in the SGA OT. WE ARE TWO DIFFERENT PEOPLE. STFU NAO.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Will you please STFU? A SM has already looked into this and it has led to a person arguing about this being banned too in the SGA OT. WE ARE TWO DIFFERENT PEOPLE. STFU NAO.

Click to collapse










*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 9, 2013)

Morning frat. 
How is everyone? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat.
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning!!
We are Fine 
What about you?


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat.
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As useless as ever :silly:

Sup??


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

Y u no check pm??!!! :banghead:  @Prawsome  @deathnotice01 @Jason 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Y u no check pm??!!! :banghead:  @Prawsome  @deathnotice01 @Jason
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Aaaaaaaaaand you just mentioned a dead person.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Aaaaaaaaaand you just mentioned a dead person.

Click to collapse



Who??


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Will you please STFU? A SM has already looked into this and it has led to a person arguing about this being banned too in the SGA OT. WE ARE TWO DIFFERENT PEOPLE. STFU NAO.

Click to collapse





This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Y u no check pm??!!! :banghead:  @Prawsome  @deathnotice01 @Jason
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Whos Jason


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Whos Jason

Click to collapse



Who is Praw?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Whos Jason

Click to collapse



You!!  chck pm nao!!


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

Update 

Kinda random


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Update

Click to collapse



Cool bro! Nice gradients. The Voice talk thing has a lil too much of red glow i guess!
Did you not add bevel? It'd look 3D-ish.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 9, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Cool bro! Nice gradients. The Voice talk thing has a lil too much of red glow i guess!

Click to collapse



It has same glow as Google search icon 

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------




Lifehacker7 said:


> Cool bro! Nice gradients. The Voice talk thing has a lil too much of red glow i guess!
> Did you not add bevel? It'd look 3D-ish.

Click to collapse



Im not planning to make it 3d but I'll try and see


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> It has same glow as Google search icon
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh! But it outlooks google search probably Cuz of the background. 
Bevel will look good


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

Good morning frat.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Good morning frat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gudevening 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## K.A. (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha frat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ftfy


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Gudevening
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Actually its like after noon here, but I just woke up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Put that path in your environment variable..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



His SS is clearly Windows...


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> His SS is clearly Windows...

Click to collapse



Hm... Yes it is.. ? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hm... Yes it is.. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



He will have to be in the platform-tools directory all the time to run ADB and such

There's a way to set a global path in Windows


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> He will have to be in the platform-tools directory all the time to run ADB and such
> 
> There's a way to set a global patch in Windows

Click to collapse



Or I guess you can create bat files for it in the system directory, which works just fine.


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Or I guess you can create bat files for it in the system directory, which works just fine.

Click to collapse



Found this...

Right-click on My Computer > Properties.
On the System Window click > Advanced system settings > Advanced tab > Environment Variables button at the bottom.

Finally, you get to the System Variables. 
In the System Variables area, scroll down the list to find "Path" then click Edit.
Add your java path to the path variable. Don't delete what's there. Place a ";" at the end then add the java path.
You'll need to add both the java home path and the java home\bin path.

Change the paths accordingly...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> Found this...
> 
> Right-click on My Computer > Properties.
> On the System Window click > Advanced system settings > Advanced tab > Environment Variables button at the bottom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, that works too though.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 9, 2013)

I hate windows.. My laptop is basically me trying to turn windows into Linux.. Lol 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello muffins.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I hate windows.. My laptop is basically me trying to turn windows into Linux.. Lol
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Do you have the HD space to dualboot?

I use Windows for normal stuff..  browsing, music, etc, and Linux for development


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I hate windows.. My laptop is basically me trying to turn windows into Linux.. Lol
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I run 4 VMOS in my iMAC, 

7, vista, xp, os x 10.8

No linux because I'm a windows guy 







Android Pizza said:


> Hello muffins.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello pasta

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> He will have to be in the platform-tools directory all the time to run ADB and such
> 
> There's a way to set a global path in Windows

Click to collapse



Vvv this is what i was talking about.. Lol







DirtyOldMan said:


> Found this...
> 
> Right-click on My Computer > Properties.
> On the System Window click > Advanced system settings > Advanced tab > Environment Variables button at the bottom.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello pasta
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



*pizza

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> Do you have the HD space to dualboot?
> 
> I use Windows for normal stuff..  browsing, music, etc, and Linux for development

Click to collapse



No  I would use Linux for everything though. I'm finding myself building loads of applications from source on my RPi. Real Linux is so much better than cygwin. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No  I would use Linux for everything though. I'm finding myself building loads of applications from source on my RPi. Real Linux is so much better than cygwin.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Indeed, i had a lot of issues on cgywin







Android Pizza said:


> *pizza
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whatever pasta. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No  I would use Linux for everything though. I'm finding myself building loads of applications from source on my RPi. Real Linux is so much better than cygwin.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



You could use Wine for most Windows stuff, also Linux is much better for development. The only reason why I am not using linux for daily usage is because there is no After Effects or Photoshop for Linux


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Whatever pasta.
> 
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



*pizza
:banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *pizza
> :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why do you keep on correcting him? Your name is Apple Pasta and you know it 

:banghead:

Check this out!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> You could use Wine for most Windows stuff, also Linux is much better for development. The only reason why I am not using linux for daily usage is because there is no After Effects or Photoshop for Linux

Click to collapse



My reason for not using it is I can't dual boot and i have years worth of stuff on my windows install.  idk I might get an external hdd for booting Linux on. Does anyone know if that'll run fast? Because usb has its speed limitations and all.. I have 3.0 only. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## _Variable (Jun 9, 2013)

had to change to a Globe SIM bcozx the y is locked to that carrier 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> My reason for not using it is I can't dual boot and i have years worth of stuff on my windows install.  idk I might get an external hdd for booting Linux on. Does anyone know if that'll run fast? Because usb has its speed limitations and all.. I have 3.0 only.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



It wont work very good, do you have a optical drive in your PC?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Why do you keep on correcting him? Your name is Apple Pasta and you know it
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*facepalm*
Why are you here anyway? I didn't know you came here.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 9, 2013)

Dammit @DowntownJeffBrown


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Indeed, i had a lot of issues on cgywin
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get issues with it. Well, not anymore, but it's just not the same an Linux.. It can only simulate it to a certain extent but it still doesn't work the same. So I can't just build anything and run it like in real Linux. E.g. I can't run aircrack. And in Windows it has hardly any pre installed tools and the ones it does have are terrible (notepad, paint, etc...) whereas Linux has all the stuff I need already and it's really quick and easy to install stuff. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> had to change to a Globe SIM bcozx the y is locked to that carrier
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unlock it!!  

And how hard is linux for a noob like me?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 9, 2013)

Devstaff has returned, I see. And, hi guys.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dammit @DowntownJeffBrown

Click to collapse



Jeff doesn't like everything he sees...he replies to it with a kitteh! :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No  I would use Linux for everything though. I'm finding myself building loads of applications from source on my RPi. Real Linux is so much better than cygwin.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Try out the Mint 15 RC LiveCD, it's what I'm dual-booting and love it. How much space do you have?   Doesn't take much space unless you are compiling ROMS...


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi my names Luke and I'm a noobaholic @jugg1es

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> Hi my names Luke and I'm a noobaholic @jugg1es
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Lolwut? ....



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> It wont work very good, do you have a optical drive in your PC?

Click to collapse



Yup. I've got an Ubuntu live cd its been sitting in the optical drive for months lol. Nowhere to install it to though. The hdd is 60gb... 14 left

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> Hi my names Luke and I'm a noobaholic @jugg1es
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Hiya Luke, 

Frat, say hi to Luke :thumbup: try not to troll too much, he's actually ok

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hiya Luke,
> 
> Frat, say hi to Luke :thumbup: try not to troll too much, he's actually ok
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Is he your brother irl or something  because skinny is facing the same pro-...I mean situation as you


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> Hi my names Luke and I'm a noobaholic @jugg1es
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Seems reasonable 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hiya Luke,
> 
> Frat, say hi to Luke :thumbup: try not to troll too much, he's actually ok
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Okay then.
@collisx Hi! Welcome! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> Try out the Mint 15 RC LiveCD, it's what I'm dual-booting and love it. How much space do you have?   Doesn't take much space unless you are compiling ROMS...

Click to collapse



Or he could just remove his optical drive and put a HDD caddy inside it. That's what I did to get more HDD space


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lolwut? ....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm a noob, but I try  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Is he your brother irl or something  because skinny is facing the same pro-...I mean situation as you

Click to collapse



Nah,  he's a work colleague. We is at work for the next 45 mins 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yup. I've got an Ubuntu live cd its been sitting in the optical drive for months lol. Nowhere to install it to though. The hdd is 60gb... 14 left
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



OH my...   Dude, I have several SATA3 Spinners sitting around from when I changed everything to SSD....  512GB and 2 x 750GB.  Can your system run any of those?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> I'm a noob, but I try
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Or he could just remove his optical drive and put a HDD caddy inside it. That's what I did to get more HDD space

Click to collapse



I've got several spare drives, if his system can use SATA3 or SATA2, he can have one...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dammit @DowntownJeffBrown

Click to collapse



I actually hate Facebook and never use it. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nah,  he's a work colleague. We is at work for the next 45 mins
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



In that case, welcome aboard the troll train @collisx


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Jeff doesn't like everything he sees...he replies to it with a kitteh! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> I'm a noob, but I try
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Hey. I'm the awesome guy round here.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



.   was expecting to be jumped by a mob of noon beaters


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> I've got several spare drives, if his system can use SATA3 or SATA2, he can have one...

Click to collapse



Yep, also most PC's have SATA2 in the DVD slot, just get a caddy with a adapter and done I have a SSD inside my PC in a caddy.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> .   was expecting to be jumped by a mob of noon beaters

Click to collapse



You're not a noob, you're a newbie. There's a big difference.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey. I'm the awesome guy round here.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Snip snip 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Yep, also most PC's have SATA2 in the DVD slot, just get a caddy with a adapter and done I have a SSD inside my PC in a caddy.

Click to collapse


 @Tezlastorme

Well he's welcome to the 512GB, I'd kind of like to keep the 2 750GB...  They are all 2.5", but I have a spacer for 3.5...


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Awwwww! That kitteh's cute <3

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Yep, also most PC's have SATA2 in the DVD slot, just get a caddy with a adapter and done I have a SSD inside my PC in a caddy.

Click to collapse



I have RAID-0 SSD Dual-Boot


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're not a noob, you're a newbie. There's a big difference.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is a very good and accurate point

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Is that you


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Snip snip
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Leave my pup alone :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Is that you

Click to collapse



+1  does look like his dp 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Is that you

Click to collapse



http://www.lol-cat.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/funny-cat-with-big-smile.jpg

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey @collisx 
Welcome to the frat 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Guess it's kind of late now...  but can I post here without joining?


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey @collisx
> Welcome to the frat
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Leave my pup alone :sly:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse









_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLyFKz1fTdA

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLyFKz1fTdA
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> Guess it's kind of late now...  but can I post here without joining?

Click to collapse



Yep.. You can

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep.. You can
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Thanks man..


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



That made my day. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 9, 2013)

hey Luke,
welcome to the frat.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> Hi my names Luke and I'm a noobaholic @jugg1es
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse






Hey. Sup?




jugg1es said:


> Hiya Luke,
> 
> Frat, say hi to Luke :thumbup: try not to troll too much, he's actually ok
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



That's not fair.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey. Sup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As if you could troll him even if you could 

And physics suck

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> As if you could troll him even if you could
> 
> And physics suck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Sent you a PM...


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> As if you could troll him even if you could
> 
> And physics suck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



1) 
2) Physics does not suck. It only sucks if you are stupid.


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 1)
> 2) Physics does not suck. It only sucks if you are stupid.

Click to collapse



My favorite classes in college was Statistics I and Advanced Statistics II


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 1)
> 2) Physics does not suck. It only sucks if you are stupid.

Click to collapse



Hell no... I am not exactly stupid and I hate it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




DirtyOldMan said:


> Sent you a PM...

Click to collapse



Replied 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> My favorite classes in college was Statistics I and Advanced Statistics II

Click to collapse



Never taken it yet.







Prawesome said:


> Hell no... I am not exactly stupid and I hate it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How long have you been taking it?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> Sent you a PM...

Click to collapse



Replied 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Never taken it yet.
> 
> How long have you been taking it?

Click to collapse



I graduated in 2005, so it's been a while...  Stats I is basically just weird looking formulas that affect each other....  Plug the numbers in, get your answer...  That's the gist, but there's a lot more to it...


----------



## Ace King 34 (Jun 9, 2013)

I get bored in the vacations 
No laptop(sent to repair),Outdated phone(GT-S5830)


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Snip snip
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Uh oh. 

But... But.... When I'm grown up, I want to - nvm...

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Never taken it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This year :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> But... But.... When I'm grown up, I want to - nvm...
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



sudo apt-get balls-drop

:silly::silly::silly::silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> This year :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Whatcha currently studying in Physics?


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey. Sup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey nothing much, just finished work.... Time to chill eh @jugg1es

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> Hey nothing much, just finished work.... Time to chill eh @jugg1es
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Sat out back already 

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Whatcha currently studying in Physics?

Click to collapse



Vector stuff.. Friction.. Interesting stuff sometimes but confusing 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sat out back already
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Same here, chilling with some lemonade in the sun surrounded by chickens lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> Same here, chilling with some lemonade in the sun surrounded by chickens lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



That would have sounded better if you'd said chicks

_         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That would have sounded better if you'd said chicks
> 
> _         "Man is like a banana: when he leaves the bunch, he gets skinned." - Proverb       _

Click to collapse



Egotistical

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 9, 2013)

Whasup guys

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow i missed 7 pages in 2 hours

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> Same here, chilling with some lemonade in the sun surrounded by chickens lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



We call @jugg1es  jiggly balls here.. You are welcome to do so too :silly:

/runs away before jugg finds me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> We call @jugg1es  jiggly balls here.. You are welcome to do so too :silly:
> 
> /runs away before jugg finds me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Haha this is hilarious, that's his new nickname for him at work then

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> We call @jugg1es  jiggly balls here.. You are welcome to do so too :silly:
> 
> /runs away before jugg finds me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I like jiggy tops. 

Jiggly balls suck

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> Haha this is hilarious, that's his new nickname for him at work then
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You really don't want to go there at work 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You really don't want to go there at work
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



Maybe not then jiggly balls 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I like jiggy tops.
> 
> Jiggly balls suck
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




collisx said:


> Maybe not then jiggly balls
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Don't even............ 
I'll point out your lack of 10 useful posts  and tell this lot  to give you the trolls welcome 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




collisx said:


> Maybe not then jiggly balls
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Don't even............ 
I'll point out your lack of 10 useful posts  and tell this lot  to give you the trolls welcome 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jokes on you I'm at 16 now 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> Jokes on you I'm at 16 now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Doesn't normally matter to this lot 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Doesn't normally matter to this lot
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



Brace yourselves the trolls are coming

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> Jokes on you I'm at 16 now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## cascabel (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Doesn't normally matter to this lot
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



sup juggles. weekend's almost over. 







collisx said:


> Jokes on you I'm at 16 now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



who are you guy-with-all-posts-posted-in-ot?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> sup juggles. weekend's almost over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup cas,  ive been working all weekend  and it's been warm and sunny :banghead:

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> sup juggles. weekend's almost over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am just a guy trying to get a foothold on a phone that's clearly more advanced than me 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> I am just a guy trying to get a foothold on a phone that's clearly more advanced than me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I keep telling you that i will happily swap it for my s3

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## cascabel (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup cas,  ive been working all weekend  and it's been warm and sunny :banghead:
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



that sucks. so you're at work now? when's your day off? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 PM ----------




collisx said:


> I am just a guy trying to get a foothold on a phone that's clearly more advanced than me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



pfft. even a calculator is more advanced than me. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## collisx (Jun 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> that sucks. so you're at work now? when's your day off?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its crazy how things we create are far greater than anything we can become

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (Jun 9, 2013)

collisx said:


> I am just a guy trying to get a foothold on a phone that's clearly more advanced than me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



pfft. even a calculator is more advanced than me. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> pfft. even a calculator is more advanced than me.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse





Double post much 





Day off Tuesday 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## cascabel (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Double post much
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tapatalk. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
i'm out in a bit. trying to be a make-believe dev. lol.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> tapatalk. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> i'm out in a bit. trying to be a make-believe dev. lol.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Lol,  what you compiling? 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## cascabel (Jun 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Lol,  what you compiling?
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



haven't gotten there yet. don't have the pc or internet connection for it yet. so i'm trying to port PA for my old x8. haven't really started. just reading stuff.

edit: i know it's not really devving, but that's all i can do with what i have right now..

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 9, 2013)

This thread is always active unlike what's happening to other OT threads 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> This thread is always active unlike what's happening to other OT threads
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Because its THE thread in ot 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> This thread is always active unlike what's happening to other OT threads
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Well, guess why? Because I am here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, guess why? Because I am here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> This thread is always active unlike what's happening to other OT threads
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Arent u tired of sitting on your toilet seat? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 9, 2013)

Yo frat! Whats up people? Anyone seen Apex recently?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 9, 2013)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf comes out today.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yo frat! Whats up people? Anyone seen Apex recently?

Click to collapse



Hey pharmacist, no I havent seen him, sorry.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

Ya.. Where in the world is @Apex and @SimonTS 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey pharmacist, no I havent seen him, sorry.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am eager to post the ToT


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am eager to post the ToT

Click to collapse



Maybe i should start working on mine... 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Maybe i should start working on mine...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



You should.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

Funny pharmacist.. Check pm

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 9, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am eager to post the ToT

Click to collapse




I'll PM you in a few minutes regarding this



Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Funny pharmacist.. Check pm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Replied Sir

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> I'll PM you in a few minutes regarding this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Waiting!

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> I'll PM you in a few minutes regarding this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Waiting! *Evil Smile*

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> I'll PM you in a few minutes regarding this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Waiting sir *Evil Smile*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 9, 2013)

Scratch that. Prawn sent you the info




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Replied Sir
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Douche...

Check whatsapp!! :banghead:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Scratch that. Prawn sent you the info
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too late 
Muahaha

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 9, 2013)

ToT Up and Ready

Enjoy and make fun of me!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> ToT Up and Ready
> 
> Enjoy and make fun of me!

Click to collapse



I already made mine a while ago, then some kiddo deleted it from the channel as well as the other ToTs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Welcome-to-the-Pet-Semetary-376866368
Anyone know any icon pack which has an app drawer icon like the one in link?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 9, 2013)

I need a name for my town in Animal Crossing. Any serious suggestions?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I need a name for my town in Animal Crossing. Any serious suggestions?

Click to collapse



ichtyville??


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> ToT Up and Ready
> 
> Enjoy and make fun of me!

Click to collapse



you have to *sing* the song right???


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> ichtyville??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Nevermind. Imma name it Purazuma


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> ToT Up and Ready
> 
> Enjoy and make fun of me!

Click to collapse



you have to *sing* the song right???


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------

someone give me the ToT list please??? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 12:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

someone give me the ToT list please??? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

someone give me the ToT list please??? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 9, 2013)

teejay!! said:


> you have to *sing* the song right???
> 
> 
> *need help with cyanogenmod??go here   cm help thread *​
> ...

Click to collapse



post no 8000


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 9, 2013)

someone give me the ToT list please??? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 9, 2013)

Post no.8000 FGS 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I already made mine a while ago, then some kiddo deleted it from the channel as well as the other ToTs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pffffft we all know it was you 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 9, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I already made mine a while ago, then some kiddo deleted it from the channel as well as the other ToTs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



upload it again if you have ?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 9, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> upload it again if you have ?

Click to collapse



His was the best tot  so hilarious 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> His was the best tot  so hilarious
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



**** missed it


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I need a name for my town in Animal Crossing. Any serious suggestions?

Click to collapse



Bawls-hood?

you suck at conventional naming.




Also herlo evrywern.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I need a name for my town in Animal Crossing. Any serious suggestions?

Click to collapse



Stupidtown

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like I have to buy a Nexus 7.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Looks like I have to buy a Nexus 7.

Click to collapse



Wut?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Looks like I have to buy a Nexus 7.

Click to collapse



And that's a bad thing because....?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wut?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My kindle fire has a loose usb port. It's at the point to where it takes me 5 minutes to get it to begin charging, and then 90% of the time it stops. It'll completely break in about a week. I was saving for a Nexus 10, but looks like I'll just have to buy a Nexus 7.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My kindle fire has a loose usb port. It's at the point to where it takes me 5 minutes to get it to begin charging, and then 90% of the time it stops. It'll completely break in about a week. I was saving for a Nexus 10, but looks like I'll just have to buy a Nexus 7.

Click to collapse



Can't you have it repaired?

USB ports are relatively easy to resolder


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> And that's a bad thing because....?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because I was saving for a Nexus 10. That and it'd cost all of the money I currently have.







deathnotice01 said:


> Can't you have it repaired?
> 
> USB ports are relatively easy to resolder

Click to collapse



It'd just break again. After I buy a N7 I'll probably take my kindle apart and play with it.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My kindle fire has a loose usb port. It's at the point to where it takes me 5 minutes to get it to begin charging, and then 90% of the time it stops. It'll completely break in about a week. I was saving for a Nexus 10, but looks like I'll just have to buy a Nexus 7.

Click to collapse



Don't!!!! Save and get the N10!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Don't!!!! Save and get the N10!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And go tabletless for a week or two?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And go tabletless for a week or two?

Click to collapse



Patience you must young padawan


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And go tabletless for a week or two?

Click to collapse



Yes.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 10, 2013)

Latest happenings in veeman's life.
- Received my diploma
- Went to the senior party and stayed up all night.
- Went to more grad parties and had a good time.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 10, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> His was the best tot  so hilarious
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



we want to see  upload back all!! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 10, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> we want to see  upload back all!!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Yea +1

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Latest happenings in veeman's life.
> - Received my diploma
> - Went to the senior party and stayed up all night.
> - Went to more grad parties and had a good time.

Click to collapse



Sweet.  And it appears that nobody was killed. :thumbup:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Latest happenings in veeman's life.
> - Received my diploma
> - Went to the senior party and stayed up all night.
> - Went to more grad parties and had a good time.

Click to collapse



What does a good time mean??? Hmmmmmm:beer:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What does a good time mean??? Hmmmmmm:beer:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



i was thinking just that 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Latest happenings in veeman's life.
> - Received my diploma
> - Went to the senior party and stayed up all night.
> - Went to more grad parties and had a good time.

Click to collapse



Great to hear, that was prolly a blast. 

So... Did you have any good human dishes to eat at the party? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey frat.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 10, 2013)

Sup folks?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

Morning muffins 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 10, 2013)

someone suggest a good email client please? i used to use K9 mail ( alan's choice  ). it was really good with fast notifications but dunno why it doesnt update now :banghead:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 10, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> someone suggest a good email client please? i used to use K9 mail ( alan's choice  ). it was really good with fast notifications but dunno why it doesnt update now :banghead:
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Don't like the Stock Emurl?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 10, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> Don't like the Stock Emurl?

Click to collapse



its slow... n i have to keep the autosync checked n im on a limited data plan... so no:thumbdown:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 10, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> its slow... n i have to keep the autosync checked n im on a limited data plan... so no:thumbdown:
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Can't you uncheck Sync, then in the Email app, swipe down to refresh?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

Set up a tasker profile to sync data at time intervals

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 10, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> Can't you uncheck Sync, then in the Email app, swipe down to refresh?

Click to collapse



i do just that...







jugg1es said:


> Set up a tasker profile to sync data at time intervals
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



noob noob... 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just remembered I still haven't got tasker.. I keep forgetting 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 10, 2013)

Tasker is for noobs


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Tasker is for lazy people

Click to collapse


----------



## collisx (Jun 10, 2013)

Afternoon

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Tasker is for noobs

Click to collapse



I must be a noob then  i love tasker

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I must be a noob then  i love tasker
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



Indeed  thou is a noobeth


----------



## collisx (Jun 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I must be a noob then  i love tasker
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



I must be a bigger noob, what is tasker lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Indeed  thou is a noobeth

Click to collapse



Pffft is if i care what you think 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 10, 2013)

collisx said:


> I must be a bigger noob, what is tasker lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Well... You can do everything with it.. Schedule stuff and sorts.. Like you can set it to automatically switch on your WiFi when you reach home and turn it back off when you leave your house.. All automated

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

And that's just the start... Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

And that's just the start... Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## collisx (Jun 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Well... You can do everything with it.. Schedule stuff and sorts.. Like you can set it to automatically switch on your WiFi when you reach home and turn it back off when you leave your house.. All automated
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow.    Thanks for letting me know!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 10, 2013)

And that's just the start... Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And that's just the start... Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Triple post much? 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

@QuantumFoam

I included Ur icon in my icon pack okay?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 10, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> @QuantumFoam
> 
> I included Ur icon in my icon pack okay?

Click to collapse



Are you open to constructive criticism?




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Are you open to constructive criticism?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's open to destructive appraisal

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Are you open to constructive criticism?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> He's open to destructive appraisal
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



^^^^^this, he wouldn't have posted them here if not 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 10, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> @QuantumFoam
> 
> I included Ur icon in my icon pack okay?

Click to collapse








jugg1es said:


> ^^^^^this, he wouldn't have posted them here if not
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



Well in that case
From what I can see you've used a gradient with blend mode set to overlay (or a low opacity gradient) over a textured background. That's cool. Its the charm of your icons. But some apps like MX Player need either a harsher gradient or an increase in the spread and choke of the overlay
Also, the SpecCheck icon loses it's minimal look with the S in the center




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Triple post much?
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



Blame tapatalk -.-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Well in that case
> From what I can see you've used a gradient with blend mode set to overlay (or a low opacity gradient) over a textured background. That's cool. Its the charm of your icons. But some apps like MX Player need either a harsher gradient or an increase in the spread and choke of the overlay
> Also, the SpecCheck icon loses it's minimal look with the S in the center
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.. Its set to subtract/screen 

And ill remove the s 

And thanks for da tips 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone that want's a free premium subscription on Graphstock which lasts a year?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Anyone that want's a free premium subscription on Graphstock which lasts a year?

Click to collapse



Cool!,

Whats graphstock anyway? Lulz

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Cool!,
> 
> Whats graphstock anyway? Lulz
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a website with premium graphic resources and tutorials.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

devstaff said:


> It's a website with premium graphic resources and tutorials.

Click to collapse



Well then give meh teh premium stuffs

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Well then give meh teh premium stuffs
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go to http://graphstock.com/member/signup.php
and signup and then enter this coupon code:
bundlehunt

Enjoy your 1 year free subscription, also no need to use any billing info when using the code


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Go to http://graphstock.com/member/signup.php
> and signup and then enter this coupon code:
> bundlehunt
> 
> Enjoy your 1 year free subscription, also no need to use any billing info when using the code

Click to collapse



Tanks! 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Go to http://graphstock.com/member/signup.php
> and signup and then enter this coupon code:
> bundlehunt
> 
> Enjoy your 1 year free subscription, also no need to use any billing info when using the code

Click to collapse








_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse





74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Tanks!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No problem, actually their tutorials is pretty good and easy to follow


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 10, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Go to http://graphstock.com/member/signup.php
> and signup and then enter this coupon code:
> bundlehunt
> 
> Enjoy your 1 year free subscription, also no need to use any billing info when using the code

Click to collapse



Is it okay if I use it too?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Is it okay if I use it too?

Click to collapse



You dont even need to ask about it, I shared it publicily here so people could use it
So go ahead and use it and share it if you want too.


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 10, 2013)

devstaff said:


> You dont even need to ask about it, I shared it publicily here so people could use it
> So go ahead and use it and share it if you want too.

Click to collapse



Oh kool. I'll share then


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jun 10, 2013)

May I pledge to become the BULLET warrior ?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> May I pledge to become the BULLET warrior ?

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jun 10, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



LOL thanks anyway!
Entries are closed I guess?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Your still a muffin pledge no votes for you yet 






[==)BULLET(==] said:


> LOL thanks anyway!
> Entries are closed I guess?

Click to collapse



Ask the governing body, entries are always open 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> LOL thanks anyway!
> Entries are closed I guess?

Click to collapse



No. Entries are not closed. You just need to read the op for full criteria (which involves about a week of being scrutinized for integrity in your posting prior to pledging, we've had problematic member/pledges before).

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jun 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your still a muffin pledge no votes for you yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And any help on the matter of contacting the governing body and initiating a poll?
Sincere Regards

Bullet


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> And any help on the matter of contacting the governing body and initiating a poll?
> Sincere Regards
> 
> Bullet

Click to collapse


@Deadly,  @Apex,  @QuantumFoam @Axis_Drummer @deathnotice01, @cascabel, 





Ooooh and prawns 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## veeman (Jun 10, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sweet.  And it appears that nobody was killed. :thumbup:

Click to collapse





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What does a good time mean??? Hmmmmmm:beer:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



A good time means hanging out with some of your friends for the last time ever.  



deathnotice01 said:


> Great to hear, that was prolly a blast.
> 
> So... Did you have any good human dishes to eat at the party?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I only ate 1 human as a snack.


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jun 10, 2013)

@Deadly, @Apex, @QuantumFoam @Axis_Drummer
I know I am not RC/RT/RD nor my thanks meter is that big enough to impress anyone, but still I would like to pledge for the fraternity as a Bullet Warrior.
Loving it anyway though!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> And any help on the matter of contacting the governing body and initiating a poll?
> Sincere Regards
> 
> Bullet

Click to collapse



Watch period begins today. Good luck




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Watch period begins today. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I Have Been Watched For This Whole Month 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jun 10, 2013)

TY
So all of you are going to scrutinize all my previous post well in that case best of luck to all of you too LOL.
Thanks anyway 
Just a last question : what do you want in my posts?


----------



## K.A. (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> TY
> So all of you are going to scrutinize all my previous post well in that case best of luck to all of you too LOL.
> Thanks anyway
> Just a last question : what do you want in my posts?

Click to collapse


 How easily them recruits new members


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

btw, I am looking for computer parts for around €800 for a friend of mine, are theese parts any good:
Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0
AMD FX-8350 8 4.0GHz Black Edition
Corsair 8GB (2x4096MB) CL9 1600Mhz VENGEANCE LP
Sandisk SSD Ultra Plus 128GB
Asus Radeon HD7770 2048MB
BitFenix Raider Blak


----------



## K.A. (Jun 10, 2013)

devstaff said:


> btw, I am looking for computer parts for around €800, are theese parts any good:
> Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0
> AMD FX-8350 8 4.0GHz Black Edition
> Corsair 8GB (2x4096MB) CL9 1600Mhz VENGEANCE LP
> ...

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765837


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> @Deadly, @Apex, @QuantumFoam @Axis_Drummer
> I know I am not RC/RT/RD nor my thanks meter is that big enough to impress anyone, but still I would like to pledge for the fraternity as a Bullet Warrior.
> Loving it anyway though!
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



As long as you dont break the xda rules and you continue to have a good relationship with frat members, no other qualification is needed







74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I Have Been Watched For This Whole Month
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Is that so? Well, for ¾ of the time you had a disallowed avatar. 
Anyway. If nobody has anything against you, you may pledge. Give it 24 hours and then pledge. Keep the muffin avatar. 
Frat members, if anyone has anything against this guy, you may post here or PM Apex, Prawesome or myself




[==)BULLET(==] said:


> TY
> So all of you are going to scrutinize all my previous post well in that case best of luck to all of you too LOL.
> Thanks anyway
> Just a last question : what do you want in my posts?

Click to collapse




Like I said, good relationship with frat members and honorary members like juggles and undercover. 






K.A. said:


> How easily them recruits new members

Click to collapse




You jelly?



Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## K.A. (Jun 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> As long as you dont break the xda rules and you continue to have a good relationship with frat members, no other qualification is needed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What have I to be jelly of?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> TY
> So all of you are going to scrutinize all my previous post well in that case best of luck to all of you too LOL.
> Thanks anyway
> Just a last question : what do you want in my posts?

Click to collapse



Read the op everything is explained in explicit detail 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

K.A. said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765837

Click to collapse



I am too lazy to post in that thread too though...


----------



## K.A. (Jun 10, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I am too lazy to post in that thread too though...

Click to collapse



copy paste


----------



## veeman (Jun 10, 2013)

K.A. said:


> What have I to be jelly of?

Click to collapse



You jiggle when I poke you.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Read the op everything is explained in explicit detail
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




veeman said:


> You jiggle when I poke you.

Click to collapse



You potato.

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------




veeman said:


> You jiggle when I poke you.

Click to collapse



You potato.


----------



## veeman (Jun 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Read the op everything is explained in explicit detail
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



But why does it have to be explicit? Aren't there kids around here?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

K.A. said:


> copy paste

Click to collapse



Well, I guess, but nope


----------



## veeman (Jun 10, 2013)

K.A. said:


> ---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------
> 
> 
> You potato.
> ...

Click to collapse



I, T-Rex


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> But why does it have to be explicit? Aren't there kids around here?

Click to collapse



Not according to half of them, they all claim jobs and stuff 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## K.A. (Jun 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> But why does it have to be explicit? Aren't there kids around here?

Click to collapse



The Word Of The Day - Explicit.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/explicit

1 > 3 

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Not according to half of them, they all claim jobs and stuff
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



There's still the other half.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

K.A. said:


> The Word Of The Day - Explicit.
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/explicit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not even that sure about the other half

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## veeman (Jun 10, 2013)

K.A. said:


> The Word Of The Day - Explicit.
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/explicit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just used the second definition to make a joke.

Also, what if the half was actually 0.4999999999...?


----------



## K.A. (Jun 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> I, T-Rex

Click to collapse







---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




veeman said:


> I just used the second definition to make a joke.
> 
> Also, what if the half was actually 0.4999999999...?

Click to collapse



The one you used was 3b. 

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




veeman said:


> I just used the second definition to make a joke.
> 
> Also, what if the half was actually 0.4999999999...?

Click to collapse



The one you used was 3b.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

One thing to hate about summer:
You can barely see anything on the screen while you are outside:/


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 10, 2013)

devstaff said:


> One thing to hate about summer:
> You can barely see anything on the screen while you are outside:/

Click to collapse



Outside  whats that then? 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> May I pledge to become the BULLET warrior ?

Click to collapse



You will be a muffin, 

Muffin first before any ammunition related stuff begins







K.A. said:


> ---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:00 PM ----------
> 
> 
> You potato.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm potato. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## _Variable (Jun 10, 2013)

finally, after hours of homework...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the support.
Hope I stand in accordance with what you all want from me and could prove myself as a good person and a good buddy :angel:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

No issues with me 

M safe


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jun 10, 2013)

@74M3NUMB3RS You got a whole lot of signatures and I am being jelly!!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Outside  whats that then?
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



Open your window and see for yourself lol :laugh:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> @74M3NUMB3RS You got a whole lot of signatures and I am being jelly!!

Click to collapse



I think you are the fifth person who mentioned me... 

Cheers for that


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jun 10, 2013)

@devstaff The worst thing about summer in India is mosquitoes!!

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I think you are the fifth person who mentioned me...
> 
> Cheers for that

Click to collapse



Cheers        @74M3NUMB3RS for being mentioned sixth time :highfive:


----------



## K.A. (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> The worst thing about summer in India is mosquitoes!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eighth* 

I stand corrected. Ninth*


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry for repost lost internet while posting


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> @devstaff The worst thing about summer in India is mosquitoes!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't complain about the mosquitos, Swedish summer is worse. Just alot of rain and really bad weather.


----------



## [==)BULLET(==] (Jun 10, 2013)

Actually I would prefer bad weather rather than mosquitoes and you prefer vice versa


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello muffin men

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello muffin men
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello soon to be muffin boi

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hello soon to be muffin boi
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't call it "soon". 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I wouldn't call it "soon".
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Only eleven days pizza :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 10, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I Have Been Watched For This Whole Month
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should have sent a GB member a  PM then. And qf already replied to you so... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Only eleven days pizza :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Eleven days until my pledge, and two more weeks after that.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Eleven days until my pledge, and two more weeks after that.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Once you pledge you are a muffin :thumbup: and I will send meh kittehs to munch on you. If u don't agree to these terms then you must not pledge. Don't get scared when you wake up to your kitteh chewing on you.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Once you pledge you are a muffin :thumbup: and I will send meh kittehs to munch on you. If u don't agree to these terms then you must not pledge. Don't get scared when you wake up to your kitteh chewing on you.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Mah kitteh wood nevah do DAT!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks devstaff 

I used it twice and this happened!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Mah kitteh wood nevah do DAT!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's meh kitteh and yes your kitteh will if I tell em too

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 10, 2013)

[==)BULLET(==] said:


> May I pledge to become the BULLET warrior ?

Click to collapse



How do you bear the LWW. I could barely root that thing!
Unlock BL  then 2.3 then root then 4.o.4


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It's meh kitteh and yes your kitteh will if I tell em too
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



How did u become da masteh of duh kittehs?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How did u become da masteh of duh kittehs?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If I told you that then I would have to have your kitteh kill you. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> If I told you that then I would have to have your kitteh kill you.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I'd be willing to die for the info.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'd be willing to die for the info.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'd be willing to die for the info.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Instead control doggehs 
They're stronger 
More buff 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Instead control doggehs
> They're stronger
> More buff
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Good idea! 
GAHAHAHAHAAAA!
*end evil moment*

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea except for you can't control the dogs lol. You don't have any power over them like I do over kittehs bottom line.

Btw not all kittehs are small lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea except for you can't control the dogs lol. You don't have any power over them like I do over kittehs bottom line.
> 
> Btw not all kittehs are small lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Duz he maik chesy pofs 4 u?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Duz he maik chesy pofs 4 u?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's a jaguar not a cheetah  

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

Need some feedback on a project I am working on, does this look good?





It's not finished yet ofc, but I need feedback while working on it to improve things which are already there


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 10, 2013)

Hola people!

I should be a member by now   


Sent from my Note Muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's a jaguar not a cheetah
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Same difference.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 10, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hola people!
> 
> I should be a member by now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may unmuffin
You're now a member




Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys, no more kitties and cheesie poffs please? :| is getting boring

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You may unmuffin
> You're now a member
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Guys, no more kitties and cheesie poffs please? :| is getting boring
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



What do you want to talk about?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What do you want to talk about?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My new avatar!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My new avatar!

Click to collapse



Okay...which person is a pharmacist?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay...which person is a pharmacist?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pink t-shirt person Thats me!
Yellow t shirt person My best friend


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Pink t-shirt person Thats me!
> Yellow t shirt person My best friend

Click to collapse



I like it! 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I like it!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you! :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown What's your opinion on the Motorola Xoom?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown What's your opinion on the Motorola Xoom?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like it's it's a nice tablet:thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I like it's it's a nice tablet:thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I think I've finally found a decent tablet in my price range! :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I think I've finally found a decent tablet in my price range! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Get Nexus 7, its very good 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Get Nexus 7, its very good
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I prefer bigger tablets.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I prefer bigger tablets.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So if its big, you like it?


/pun intended

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So if its big, you like it?
> 
> 
> /pun intended
> ...

Click to collapse



No thank you.
:sly:

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I prefer bigger tablets.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I had 10" tablet and I sold it now I have a 7" tablet and I'll never buy a 10" tablet again. 7" is perfect too hold in both hands and type. It's just perfect imho

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I had 10" tablet and I sold it now I have a 7" tablet and I'll never buy a 10" tablet again. 7" is perfect too hold in both hands and type. It's just perfect imho
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I remember, you had a GNote 10.1.
I like big tablets because they give the feel of a laptop, and it's easier to do certain things with a bigger screen.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah, I remember, you had a GNote 10.1.
> I like big tablets because they give the feel of a laptop, and it's easier to do certain things with a bigger screen.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I sold my gnote 10.1 to my dad I also had a galaxy tab 10.1 but to each there own if u like 10" tablets then that's the way to go :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I sold my gnote 10.1 to my dad I also had a galaxy tab 10.1 but to each there own if u like 10" tablets then that's the way to go :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Jeff.. How many devices do you actually have? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Jeff.. How many devices do you actually have?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Right now?

n7
n4
Gnex
One x+
Xperia tl



We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## veeman (Jun 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So if its big, you like it?
> 
> 
> /pun intended
> ...

Click to collapse



#notapun


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> #notapun

Click to collapse



#thisisnttwitter

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Right now?
> 
> n7
> n4
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn.. The level of androidness in you is too damn high







veeman said:


> #notapun

Click to collapse



#iknowbutidgafanyway

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> #thisisnttwitter
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



#hastagsarentjustfortwitter

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

iOS 7 was announced today. I'm actually surprised, it looks really good.
http://www.redmondpie.com/ios-7-features-compatibility-release-date/


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> #hastagsarentjustfortwitter
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also like the new IOS 
Can't wait for the MIUIv5 themes that pop out!

Check this out!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2035032


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ohai


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> #hastagsarentjustfortwitter
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...because it's a carbon copy of Android.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> #hastagsarentjustfortwitter
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks pretty hot tbh.


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> #hastagsarentjustfortwitter
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sooo... They changed the background again? What a genius innovation! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

Also, those are some ugly icons. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

Also, those are some ugly icons. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

Also, those are some ugly icons. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ...because it's a carbon copy of Android.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's like a combination of Android, Windows 8, and old iOS.



Ichigo said:


> It looks pretty hot tbh.

Click to collapse



+1



prototype7 said:


> Sooo... They changed the background again? What a genius innovation!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's damn sexy. I'm getting that icon pack once someone releases them.


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 11, 2013)

Also, those are some ugly icons. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




veeman said:


> It's like a combination of Android, Windows 8, and old iOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The old UI looked so much better. It was a little clunky and could use some refining, especially in the menu bars and notifications, but it didn't look half bad... This, though... :thumbdown:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------

One thing I do like is the lockscreen. Looks much better. Everything else, not so much. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 11, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Also, those are some ugly icons.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Old UI was too "realistic" and shiny. Minimalist design is hip and Apple is moving/has moved towards that.
Google and Microsoft also did that a while back.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 11, 2013)

I find iOS 6 better


----------



## veeman (Jun 11, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I find iOS 6 better

Click to collapse



Why are your signatures so damn gigantic? -.-

Also I think it would look better if the icons didn't have the gradient and went for the flat look instead.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why are your signatures so damn gigantic? -.-
> 
> Also I think it would look better if the icons didn't have the gradient and went for the flat look instead.

Click to collapse









        hide tags


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 11, 2013)

iOS you fkers,

you raped android and win8!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 11, 2013)

Ello Halo


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> #thisisnttwitter
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



#StillNotAPun


veeman said:


> #hastagsarentjustfortwitter
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly


deathnotice01 said:


> iOS you fkers,
> 
> you raped android and win8!

Click to collapse



Thats how we roll!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 11, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> #StillNotAPun
> 
> Exactly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



where the **** are you? 


and seriously i dont find much difference between the iOS versions...  same ol same ol... (to be noted: ive never been around a apple device much  )


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 11, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> where the **** are you?
> 
> 
> and seriously i dont find much difference between the iOS versions...  same ol same ol... (to be noted: ive never been around a apple device much  )
> ...

Click to collapse



Home, sitting infront of my computer screen. 
I had an iPhone 3, It was nice but back then I knew nothing about Android.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

I played Animal Crossing for 11 hours today. 
Still nothing compared to the 600 hours I played Black Ops 1.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I played Animal Crossing for 11 hours today.
> Still nothing compared to the 600 hours I played Black Ops 1.

Click to collapse



did it involve a train and animals?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> did it involve a train and animals??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Huh?
http://www.animal-crossing.com/newleaf/


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huh?
> http://www.animal-crossing.com/newleaf/

Click to collapse



Animal Crossing is boring

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Animal Crossing is boring
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



just saw it. wth is it??


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

cascabel said:


> just saw it. wth is it??

Click to collapse



http://bit.ly/12CffUo

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Animal Crossing is boring
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




No it's not! Kid's these days find any game where you don't kill somebody every 5 seconds boring. It is only boring to impatient kids.






cascabel said:


> just saw it. wth is it??

Click to collapse



An awesome game by Nintendo.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No it's not! Kid's these days find any game where you don't kill somebody every 5 seconds boring. It is only boring to impatient kids.

Click to collapse



You don't know who you're talking to. I HATE first person shooters. Or, pretty much shooting games in general.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You don't know who you're talking to. I HATE first person shooters. Or, pretty much shooting games in general.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Animal Crossing is for the sophisticated I guess.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Animal Crossing is for the sophisticated I guess.

Click to collapse



So I'm not sophisticated? :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> So I'm not sophisticated? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Say something sophisticated, and I'll verify for you...


----------



## Apex (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys. I know you've all missed me, but in my absence I've been working closely with Apple Inc. to bring the Android experience directly to iOS users. 

You can thank me now, or whenever it's convenient. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> Say something sophisticated, and I'll verify for you...

Click to collapse



No thank you.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are not sophisticated then.

It's  "No thanks." or "No, thank you though."


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> #hastagsarentjustfortwitter
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like they mixed the old iOS design with android and windows.. Looks good though

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> You are not sophisticated then.
> 
> It's  "No thanks." or "No, thank you though."

Click to collapse



I said "no thank you", meaning I didn't want your "evaluation". :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 11, 2013)

Apex said:


> Hey guys. I know you've all missed me, but in my absence I've been working closely with Apple Inc. to bring the Android experience directly to iOS users.
> 
> You can thank me now, or whenever it's convenient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU MONSTER!

How could you???????


Now we have to share with more idiots


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I said "no thank you", meaning I didn't want your "evaluation". :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well you got it anyways.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Apex said:


> Hey guys. I know you've all missed me, but in my absence I've been working closely with Apple Inc. to bring the Android experience directly to iOS users.
> 
> You can thank me now, or whenever it's convenient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------




DirtyOldMan said:


> Well you got it anyways.

Click to collapse



*facepalm*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark manning (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 11, 2013)

bark banning said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm

Click to collapse



Go away Bark Banning. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## mark manning (Jun 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Go away Bark Banning.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



why.jpg


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 11, 2013)

Apex said:


> Hey guys. I know you've all missed me, but in my absence I've been working closely with Apple Inc. to bring the Android experience directly to iOS users.
> 
> You can thank me now, or whenever it's convenient.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## PG101 (Jun 11, 2013)

Whats happening here? Can we pls let the mods do their jobs and keep the threads clean!

Whining about things is not going to help and more than likely lead to stricter actions. I urge that we stay on topic (beats me what it is, reading the thread title, but whatever it is..)

If you have a grievance against a mod or his/her actions pls write to the Moderator Committee.

Please refrain from posting un-due remarks.

Thanks
PG101


----------



## K.A. (Jun 11, 2013)

PG101 said:


> Whats happening here? Can we pls let the mods do their jobs and keep the threads clean!
> 
> Whining about things is not going to help and more than likely lead to stricter actions. I urge that we stay on topic (beats me what it is, reading the thread title, but whatever it is..)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 11, 2013)

What did i miss that brought PG101 in here  that's not a good sign :what:

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## K.A. (Jun 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What did i miss that brought PG101 in here  that's not a good sign :what:
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



+1 Everything seems just fine..


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


>

Click to collapse



Pm sent 

_        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2013)

Good afternoon frat.

btw, is it just me or does the new Mac Pro look like a trash can:
http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 11, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Good afternoon frat.
> 
> btw, is it just me or does the new Mac Pro look like a trash can:
> http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/

Click to collapse



It's made from beer cans so it deserves a trash can look

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What did i miss that brought PG101 in here  that's not a good sign :what:
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



Yeah! What happened?

Anyway let the mods work and let us celebrate I am a Frat member now!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 11, 2013)

wtf, why cant I change to the last page, hmm:/


----------



## collisx (Jun 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What did i miss that brought PG101 in here  that's not a good sign :what:
> 
> _        "In today’s job climate, you can’t afford to be a vanilla sundae. You need to be a banana split." - Peter McCarthy       _

Click to collapse



What the Frick just happened?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 11, 2013)

collisx said:


> What the Frick just happened?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



4 hours late is a lifetime in here, other things have drawn attention since then 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## collisx (Jun 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> 4 hours late is a lifetime in here, other things have drawn attention since then
> 
> _      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana.
> Ryan Stiles        _

Click to collapse



Haha Yh good point, I saw a comment about keeping on topic..... On an off topic forum lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys.. Any game recommendations? :/ 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Guys.. Any game recommendations? :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Teh game? 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Guys.. Any game recommendations? :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



For what? Pc /phone 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 11, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Teh game?
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



No.. A game







jugg1es said:


> For what? Pc /phone
> 
> _      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana.
> Ryan Stiles        _

Click to collapse



Phone

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No.. A game
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried shadowlands 


Edit: I've been playing this lately https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chillingo.tinytroopersfree.android.row
_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Guys.. Any game recommendations? :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Angry Birds :3

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Guys.. Any game recommendations? :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Smash Heat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Guys.. Any game recommendations? :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Try Extreme Droid Jump. It's like an Android themed Doodle Jump.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Guys.. Any game recommendations? :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



There is one fun game which i know well.
Its called 'bash programming'.
Try it. It becomes really addictive once you learn how to write the code properly.
It can be done on pc using any linux distros, and also can be done on your android via using any similar terminal emulators.





#!/system/bin/sh
export a0=kiss; export trash0="the hell out of"; export a1=my; export trash1=awesome; export a2=butt; export trash2=hole; export a3="."; m=$(for i in $(seq 0 3); do echo -n "$(env | grep a$i= | awk -F = '{print $2}') "; done); echo $m


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Just looking through the pages I missed...what was up with the mod coming in?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys, stop asking about what happened. 
It was deleted for a reason. We obviously shouldn't discuss it.


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Guys, stop asking about what happened.
> It was deleted for a reason. We obviously shouldn't discuss it.

Click to collapse



Ok, mom 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Well looks like the sgy off topic thread has been locked

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well looks like the sgy off topic thread has been locked
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I lol'ed!

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well looks like the sgy off topic thread has been locked
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I probably got M_T_M mad by mentioning him. I've learned two lessons:
1. Just because you're mentioning someone, it does not mean you should "mention" them.
2. Being undercover's wingman leads to trouble.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hell_lock (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I probably got M_T_M mad by mentioning him. I've learned two lessons:
> 1. Just because you're mentioning someone, it does not mean you should "mention" them.
> 2. Being undercover's wingman leads to trouble.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Finally mission accomplished!

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol what happened to 1g speeds 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## undercover (Jun 11, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I lol'ed!
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



So did I. 

Undercover 1 - 0 SGY OT

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> So did I.
> 
> Undercover 1 - 0 SGY OT
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You happy?
I did this for you.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> So did I.
> 
> Undercover 1 - 0 SGY OT
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good job, my humble servant. :thumbup:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> So did I.
> 
> Undercover 1 - 0 SGY OT
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You mean 2-0

The temporary lock in between counts too 




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good job, my humble servant. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Silence. 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You happy?
> I did this for you.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. Did you get an infraction? 







QuantumFoam said:


> You mean 2-0
> 
> The temporary lock in between counts too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very true. 2-0 it is. Still, no hate PMs, I'm surprised.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. Did you get an infraction?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Luckily, no.
Now, tell the truth. You're happy it's gone.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Luckily, no.
> Now, tell the truth. You're happy it's gone.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You'll be surprised but... It didn't bother me. I just popped in there now and again, thrown a tiny bait in and left. Anyone with at least peanut size of a brain would have seen closing was not really my intention. Do I care if it's closed or open? Do I feel bad about it? Nope. 
And you. Well, let's say you didn't think it through. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Very true. 2-0 it is. Still, no hate PMs, I'm surprised.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Here comes the first one. 


Lol, good one, itchy. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 11, 2013)

Next one. 

Meh. Poor. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Next one.
> View attachment 2035496
> Meh. Poor.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We should stop discussing this. I just noticed a very serious PM from Woody in my inbox.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> We should stop discussing this. I just noticed a very serious PM from Woody in my inbox.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who cares. We're not breaking any rules, and Woody hasn't contacted us directly.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Try Extreme Droid Jump. It's like an Android themed Doodle Jump.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh.. Not a fan of those type of games







veeman said:


> Smash Heat

Click to collapse




Looks great.. Downloading






RohinZaraki said:


> Angry Birds :3
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse




-.-




jugg1es said:


> Tried shadowlands
> 
> 
> Edit: I've been playing this lately https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.chillingo.tinytroopersfree.android.row
> ...

Click to collapse



Shadow land looks good.. Trying out the other one now

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Woody (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't need to contact you directly.  

But I agree, you are doing nothing wrong (atm) and my PM to Pizza has nothing to do with XDA-FRAT.

Probably best to move on though, eh?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 11, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> There is one fun game which i know well.
> Its called 'bash programming'.
> Try it. It becomes really addictive once you learn how to write the code properly.
> It can be done on pc using any linux distros, and also can be done on your android via using any similar terminal emulators.
> ...

Click to collapse



I already play 2 games from that genre. They are "Java" and "C++". 2 from that genre is enough for me for now


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Who cares. We're not breaking any rules, and Woody hasn't contacted us directly.

Click to collapse



Never mind.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 11, 2013)

Woody said:


> I don't need to contact you directly.
> 
> But I agree, you are doing nothing wrong (atm) and my PM to Pizza has nothing to do with XDA-FRAT.
> 
> Probably best to move on though, eh?

Click to collapse



Woody.. Hey man.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Woody (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey man.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Woody said:


> I don't need to contact you directly.
> 
> But I agree, you are doing nothing wrong (atm) and my PM to Pizza has nothing to do with XDA-FRAT.
> 
> Probably best to move on though, eh?

Click to collapse



Hello sir.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jun 11, 2013)

Woody said:


> I don't need to contact you directly.
> 
> But I agree, you are doing nothing wrong (atm) and my PM to Pizza has nothing to do with XDA-FRAT.
> 
> Probably best to move on though, eh?

Click to collapse



Thanks..

Guys, we are in the clear.

But, lets not get SGY OT talk get us in trouble.. 

If its friendly talk about something related to it. Fine. But not on the closing or any other such topics please.

Since we have many SGY users here since a month or two.. 

I just want to say that, please don't talk of it here.. what happened, happened for a reason.. lets take notes what not to do from it, but lets move on.. 

And if anyone asks again about it. Please link it to this post.

I don't want this thread to get closed or linked to Sgy ot. We are in clean. Lets keep it that way. 

Thanks again woody.

______________________________________
What happens in "A" thread, stays in "A" thread


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 11, 2013)

Woody said:


> Hey man.  Hope all is well with you.

Click to collapse



Hey.. Nice to see you after so long.. Congrats on your being a RC Committee member 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Woody (Jun 11, 2013)

View attachment 2035526

Please don't {quote} or {mention} me.  I read everything everywhere.  Muhahahaha


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 11, 2013)

Woody said:


> View attachment 2035526

Click to collapse



That's not the normal one we use  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

Woody said:


> View attachment 2035526

Click to collapse



I haven't seen that image used in a while.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 11, 2013)

Night guys..
And hope to see you around more woody 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deadly (Jun 11, 2013)

Woody said:


> View attachment 2035526
> 
> Please don't [quote ] or [mention ] me.  I read everything everywhere.  Muhahahaha

Click to collapse



You are supposed to quote the post to let us know whom it was 

And use this View attachment 2035535

______________________________________
One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Night guys..
> And hope to see you around more woody
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Bye!
I think I'm out for the day too.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I lol'ed!
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Me too...

Lulz had by all :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I haven't seen that image used in a while.

Click to collapse



Ikr? It was used when thanks was removed..

I think it was Lord Manhattan who used it first? 


@ prawn.. y so early? 
______________________________________
One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul


----------



## veeman (Jun 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Me too...
> 
> Lulz had by all :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Please hand out lulz. I am in need of some.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry didn't see our senior mod deadlys post till I read all the posts.

Anyways how bout them potatoes?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Please hand out lulz. I am in need of some.

Click to collapse



How can a t-rex and prawn look alike? 

Yo Jeff, what's up? 

______________________________________
One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul


----------



## veeman (Jun 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> How can a t-rex and prawn look alike?
> 
> Yo Jeff, what's up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How? :cyclops:


----------



## Deadly (Jun 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> How? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Your avatar and his looked almost same due to color and I thought it was prawn for a second 

Anyway, night guys.. 2 am. 

______________________________________
One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Ikr? It was used when thanks was removed..
> 
> I think it was Lord Manhattan who used it first?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't remember... Maybe.



Deadly said:


> @ prawn.. y so early?
> ______________________________________
> One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul

Click to collapse





Deadly said:


> Anyway, night guys.. 2 am.
> 
> ______________________________________
> One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul

Click to collapse




 Goodnight.


----------



## veeman (Jun 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Your avatar and his looked almost same due to color and I thought it was prawn for a second
> 
> Anyway, night guys.. 2 am.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:/

Bad joke is bad.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown PM

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown PM
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Replied 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

4G to 1G lol

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> How can a t-rex and prawn look alike?
> 
> Yo Jeff, what's up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just got off work so the day is looking better 

How are u?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## undercover (Jun 11, 2013)

Woody said:


> I don't need to contact you directly.
> 
> But I agree, you are doing nothing wrong (atm) and my PM to Pizza has nothing to do with XDA-FRAT.
> 
> Probably best to move on though, eh?

Click to collapse



Shoo, shoo. You cause trouble


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Shoo, shoo. You cause trouble

Click to collapse



Easy for you to say.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Easy for you to say.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop being a drama queen.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Stop being a drama queen.

Click to collapse



Touché.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Touch me.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ftfy

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ftfy
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Uh...I don't think so.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

IPhone 1G that's what I went 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> IPhone 1G that's what I went
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



W...what?
And since when do you come here?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> IPhone 1G that's what I went
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



GTFO NAO 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have no clue

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

I was going to say  I want a iPhone 1G to smash 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

I was going to say  I want a iPhone 1G to smash 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------

I was going to say  I want a iPhone 1G to smash 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> I have no clue
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're here to troll, you should really get going.

We don't need any crap like the time you prank called the pizza place. The "post what you're doing" thread needed serious cleaning.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

I was going to say  I want a iPhone 1G to smash 

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> I was going to say  I want a iPhone 1G to smash
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42473225

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Jun 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42473225
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



God I hate autocorrect that and my kindle fire hd probably was freezeing up

Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 11, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> God I hate autocorrect that and my kindle fire hd probably was freezeing up
> 
> Sent from my psp 1000 and kindle fire hd

Click to collapse



:sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

@QuantumFoam Android Studio sucks. :banghead:
It's always freezing, and seems too undeveloped as of now.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @QuantumFoam Android Studio sucks. :banghead:
> It's always freezing, and seems too undeveloped as of now.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I'm back to ****ty ol eclipse too. You're right. AS needs to be given more time
You can try IntelliJ. It's an another sweet IDE




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Unfortunately, I'm back to ****ty ol eclipse too. You're right. AS needs to be given more time
> You can try IntelliJ. It's an another sweet IDE
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where to lrn android programming?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

About PG being here yesterday was because of me.

He thought I had a grudge with mark manning,though I explained to him on PM and we got that thing sorted out

Sorry if I offended someone 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## mark manning (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> About PG being here yesterday was because of me.
> 
> He thought I had a grudge with mark manning,though I explained to him on PM and we got that thing sorted out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bark banning lol, no worries mate. He was just looking or for me. PG is a good friend 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> About PG being here yesterday was because of me.
> 
> He thought I had a grudge with mark manning,though I explained to him on PM and we got that thing sorted out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*slaps deathnotice* :sly::sly::sly:

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 12, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Bark banning lol, no worries mate. He was just looking or for me. PG is a good friend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you prefer fark fanning? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Bark banning lol, no worries mate. He was just looking or for me. PG is a good friend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks.

Thats what i thought too 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *slaps deathnotice* :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse








Btw.

You trolls closed the SGY thread.
Kids these days...

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

PS4, Wii U, or Nexus 10?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Btw.
> 
> You trolls closed the SGY thread.
> Kids these days...
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't do it but I had many lulz :smokin:



Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> PS4, Wii U, or Nexus 10?

Click to collapse



IPad

If you're looking for a gaming portable device get the PSP vita or if you want a hardcore gaming rig get an xbox

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse



Seems legit.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> PS4, Wii U, or Nexus 10?

Click to collapse



I'd probably take the Nexus 10. I'm not much of a gamer.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> PS4, Wii U, or Nexus 10?

Click to collapse



I'd probably take the Nexus 10. I'm not much of a gamer.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> IPad
> 
> If you're looking for a gaming portable device get the PSP vita or if you want a hardcore gaming rig get an xbox
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Nah, I hate the PS Vita. I already have my 3DS, which I prefer.
I have an Xbox 360, but I feel the PS4 is better this time around.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> PS4, Wii U, or Nexus 10?

Click to collapse



I'd probably take the Nexus 10. I'm not much of a gamer.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I didn't do it but I had many lulz :smokin:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Cant believe all the offensive materials they posted.

Really got out of hand there, now i shall be one lone person with less lulz







Ichigo said:


> Nah, I hate the PS Vita. I already have my 3DS, which I prefer.
> I have an Xbox 360, but I feel the PS4 is better this time around.

Click to collapse



I have bad experience with the PS series.

I'll get myself a good TV first then buy a Xbox


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nah, I hate the PS Vita. I already have my 3DS, which I prefer.
> I have an Xbox 360, but I feel the PS4 is better this time around.

Click to collapse



Besides, without my 3ds how could I play my precious Animal Crossing?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Besides, without my 3ds how could I play my precious Animal Crossing?

Click to collapse





This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Those were pics of my town in Animal Crossing, Purazuma.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Those were pics of my town in Animal Crossing, Purazuma.

Click to collapse



Son, you need to take classes on town naming.

I also like economic RTS games like sim city.

I think that game is similar to harvest moon

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 12, 2013)

Good Job @undercover 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Good Job @undercover
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did it, not undercover.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I did it, not undercover.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good Job @Android Pizza 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Good Job @Android Pizza
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're happy?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're happy?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mixed Emotions 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Apparently the people from SGY was the one who got it closed. 

So it was definitely not stinky and pasta's fault. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 12, 2013)

Good God, can we stop beating the sgyot dead horse?  It makes me lurk moar.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

I killed the thread? [email protected]

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good God, can we stop beating the sgyot dead horse?  It makes me lurk moar.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



I know right?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey guy's! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hai Jeremy and pasta

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello dnwhoserealnameidonotrecall

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Jun 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello dnwhoserealnameidonotrecall
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



it's alan. also, hola frat people. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey guy's!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> Hai Jeremy and pasta
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Hello dnwhoserealnameidonotrecall
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> it's alan. also, hola frat people.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



こんにちわ 



        ^^^Konnichiwa


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> it's alan. also, hola frat people.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Is it really Alan? I thought that was a joke because I seem to recall him saying once a long time ago to stop calling him Alan.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> こんにちわ
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Konnichiwa

Click to collapse



Tell me, how do you say "be quiet, chubby!" in Japanese?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Tell me, how do you say "be quiet, chubby!" in Japanese?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude... that sumo champion will kill you for that!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Is it really Alan? I thought that was a joke because I seem to recall him saying once a long time ago to stop calling him Alan.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



alan alan alan alan 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Dude... that sumo champion will kill you for that!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That wasn't directed at him, silly! 

I genuinely want to know. But...I probably can't trust that he isn't giving me something else.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Hai Jeremy and pasta
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Sorry I didn't notice you earlier, notice.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

Spurs killed the Miami Heat. Dang that was a good game.


----------



## _Variable (Jun 12, 2013)

who was responsible to closin oour ot? was it one of the nexus guys?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> who was responsible to closin oour ot? was it one of the nexus guys?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why would u say that?

See this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42479513

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## _Variable (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why would u say that?
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



i dunno, @undercover is also a nexi, and...you kmow the rest

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> i dunno, @undercover is also a nexi, and...you kmow the rest
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





I know lol honestly it was a lil of this and a lil that which closed the thread. Ultimately 3 strikes is the not just this one from today. 

Also we probably shouldn't talk about this. We don't wanna get the topic brought back up and get this amazing 5 star thread locked do we 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> who was responsible to closin oour ot? was it one of the nexus guys?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What are you going to do?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> who was responsible to closin oour ot? was it one of the nexus guys?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The horse is dead. Let it be.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> What are you going to do?

Click to collapse



I'm totally offended at the hateful bigotry in that image.:sly:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm totally offended at the hateful bigotry in that image.:sly:
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I'm a t-rex and im offensive.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

cascabel said:


> it's alan. also, hola frat people.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



No. 







jRi0T68 said:


> Is it really Alan? I thought that was a joke because I seem to recall him saying once a long time ago to stop calling him Alan.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse




no. 






TeeJay!! said:


> alan alan alan alan
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse




no. 






Android Pizza said:


> Sorry I didn't notice you earlier, notice.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






no. 




SammyDroidWiz said:


> who was responsible to closin oour ot? was it one of the nexus guys?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. 

The home boys did it, they went really out of hand there. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell me a joke, would ya?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 12, 2013)

Morning muffs

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffs
> 
> _      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana.
> Ryan Stiles        _

Click to collapse



Ohai

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wlo8ObL6o.../s1600/kitten+handlers+cat+juggling+balls.jpg

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wlo8ObL6o.../s1600/kitten+handlers+cat+juggling+balls.jpg
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse








_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffs
> 
> _      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana.
> Ryan Stiles        _

Click to collapse



Mornin'. Also, good night all.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Where to lrn android programming?

Click to collapse



Taco Bell




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Tell me a joke, would ya?

Click to collapse



no.


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Mornin'. Also, good night all.

Click to collapse



Good afternoon!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> About PG being here yesterday was because of me.
> 
> He thought I had a grudge with mark manning,though I explained to him on PM and we got that thing sorted out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








mark manning said:


> Bark banning lol, no worries mate. He was just looking or for me. PG is a good friend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Grumpy death notice is grumpy






deathnotice01 said:


> no.

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 12, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Grumpy death notice is grumpy

Click to collapse



No,  queefy is the grumpy one 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 12, 2013)

Halo is watching me :crying:


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Halo is watching me :crying:

Click to collapse



Is that tapatalk HD?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Is that tapatalk HD?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yahp

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Grumpy death notice is grumpy

Click to collapse



Because the sgyot got fouled out. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

F.... Crapatalk xda app

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

You just had to say once dn: p

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Haha.. That's funny. It happens regularly with non OT regulars
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know. 

I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I know.
> 
> I thought i was in huge trouble fo sho
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You STILL installing Hangouts? 




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You STILL installing Hangouts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is there a way to install gtalk? 
I hate hangouts

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Is there a way to install gtalk?
> I hate hangouts
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Google 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Google
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Nvm seafood. 


Anyways, 
Im moving from my personal to corporate gmail account. 

If anyone wants to add me just send me a PM, 
I sent a request to deedly and queefy (my only 2 gtalk contacts lol) 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 12, 2013)

Add meh too!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Add meh too!!

Click to collapse



Gimme yo id

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

Morning frat brothers/sisters, muffins, cupcakes, intruders, and lurkers.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Gimme yo id
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



pm sent 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat brothers/sisters, muffins, cupcakes, intruders, and lurkers.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



evening big brother 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat brothers/sisters, muffins, cupcakes, intruders, and lurkers.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Hello catman, 
Send mez youz gtalk pwese. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat brothers/sisters, muffins, cupcakes, intruders, and lurkers.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Hey
Whasup 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 12, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42491052

lol  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 12, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42491052
> 
> lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're probably one of the funniest girls on XDA I know


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm guessing this is spam...

 thank you for talking s*** about me on XDA you made I created any of the mods I flash
I was bored and happened to google myself I was surprised to all the results I got and read some s*** you were talking about me on here just to clear things up the reporter came to me I did not advertise anything at that time he was impressed that I got 4G on his galaxy note 2 running on T Mobile only got edge he put me on his show I was very nervous just like any other human being would be that was supposed to be a test record they told me it was not going to air we shot it like 3 different times if I say something that might have made me sound like I did not know what I was talking about then oh well big f****** deal I'm making a killing over here don't be hating I work for a lot of cellphone shops in a few trying to hire me now like the reporter said its a growing trend to customize your phone weather some people can do it or not other people rather pay other people perfect example I'm sure if you wanted to fix your own car and fix the motor you can google it and learn about it and do it yourself but if you're anything like me you might want to put it in the hands of somebody who knows what they're doing no matter how easy it is to learn the next time you say anything about me you should watch who you talking about I'm sure a lot of people talk s*** about you I'm sure there's a lot of you there against each other but going on the Internet talking about somebody does not make your **** bigger I guarantee it I don't know about you but like I said I'm making a killing doing this s*** with these phones thank you enjoyed and thank you XDA Developers for putting 80 to 250 dollars in my pocket today with that said you can go f*** yourself if you really want to take it higher than what it is my address is 10445 greens crossing Boulevard Houston Texas 77038 not hard to find the address is in all my ads and all my Flyers all over Texas and all over the United States and for your information I never claim to be a developer neither did I ever claim to be the creator of the mods that I flash and yes on the AT&T Galaxy Note unlocked to T Mobile they never get 4G they don't even get 3G and I was able to put 4G on his phone that's why he was impressed I wasn't even advertised at the time just like you go pay somebody to paint your car or to fix your car knowing that you can learn the s*** yourself but you rather go and pay somebody who knows how to put motor parts in your f****** car all of you made a bunch of dumbasses of your sales and thanks to you hundreds more people heard about me so thank you very much dumbass


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm guessing this is spam...
> 
> thank you for talking s*** about me on XDA you made I created any of the mods I flash
> I was bored and happened to google myself I was surprised to all the results I got and read some s*** you were talking about me on here just to clear things up the reporter came to me I did not advertise anything at that time he was impressed that I got 4G on his galaxy note 2 running on T Mobile only got edge he put me on his show I was very nervous just like any other human being would be that was supposed to be a test record they told me it was not going to air we shot it like 3 different times if I say something that might have made me sound like I did not know what I was talking about then oh well big f****** deal I'm making a killing over here don't be hating I work for a lot of cellphone shops in a few trying to hire me now like the reporter said its a growing trend to customize your phone weather some people can do it or not other people rather pay other people perfect example I'm sure if you wanted to fix your own car and fix the motor you can google it and learn about it and do it yourself but if you're anything like me you might want to put it in the hands of somebody who knows what they're doing no matter how easy it is to learn the next time you say anything about me you should watch who you talking about I'm sure a lot of people talk s*** about you I'm sure there's a lot of you there against each other but going on the Internet talking about somebody does not make your **** bigger I guarantee it I don't know about you but like I said I'm making a killing doing this s*** with these phones thank you enjoyed and thank you XDA Developers for putting 80 to 250 dollars in my pocket today with that said you can go f*** yourself if you really want to take it higher than what it is my address is 10445 greens crossing Boulevard Houston Texas 77038 not hard to find the address is in all my ads and all my Flyers all over Texas and all over the United States and for your information I never claim to be a developer neither did I ever claim to be the creator of the mods that I flash and yes on the AT&T Galaxy Note unlocked to T Mobile they never get 4G they don't even get 3G and I was able to put 4G on his phone that's why he was impressed I wasn't even advertised at the time just like you go pay somebody to paint your car or to fix your car knowing that you can learn the s*** yourself but you rather go and pay somebody who knows how to put motor parts in your f****** car all of you made a bunch of dumbasses of your sales and thanks to you hundreds more people heard about me so thank you very much dumbass

Click to collapse



Dafuq? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Taco Bell
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll take yo bell.


----------



## hell_lock (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm guessing this is spam...
> 
> thank you for talking s*** about me on XDA you made I created any of the mods I flash
> I was bored and happened to google myself I was surprised to all the results I got and read some s*** you were talking about me on here just to clear things up the reporter came to me I did not advertise anything at that time he was impressed that I got 4G on his galaxy note 2 running on T Mobile only got edge he put me on his show I was very nervous just like any other human being would be that was supposed to be a test record they told me it was not going to air we shot it like 3 different times if I say something that might have made me sound like I did not know what I was talking about then oh well big f****** deal I'm making a killing over here don't be hating I work for a lot of cellphone shops in a few trying to hire me now like the reporter said its a growing trend to customize your phone weather some people can do it or not other people rather pay other people perfect example I'm sure if you wanted to fix your own car and fix the motor you can google it and learn about it and do it yourself but if you're anything like me you might want to put it in the hands of somebody who knows what they're doing no matter how easy it is to learn the next time you say anything about me you should watch who you talking about I'm sure a lot of people talk s*** about you I'm sure there's a lot of you there against each other but going on the Internet talking about somebody does not make your **** bigger I guarantee it I don't know about you but like I said I'm making a killing doing this s*** with these phones thank you enjoyed and thank you XDA Developers for putting 80 to 250 dollars in my pocket today with that said you can go f*** yourself if you really want to take it higher than what it is my address is 10445 greens crossing Boulevard Houston Texas 77038 not hard to find the address is in all my ads and all my Flyers all over Texas and all over the United States and for your information I never claim to be a developer neither did I ever claim to be the creator of the mods that I flash and yes on the AT&T Galaxy Note unlocked to T Mobile they never get 4G they don't even get 3G and I was able to put 4G on his phone that's why he was impressed I wasn't even advertised at the time just like you go pay somebody to paint your car or to fix your car knowing that you can learn the s*** yourself but you rather go and pay somebody who knows how to put motor parts in your f****** car all of you made a bunch of dumbasses of your sales and thanks to you hundreds more people heard about me so thank you very much dumbass

Click to collapse



I don't read huge posts.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Spam message sent to me.

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------




prototype-U said:


> I don't read huge posts.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't even read all of it.

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------




prototype-U said:


> I don't read huge posts.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't even read all of it.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm guessing this is spam...
> 
> thank you for talking s*** about me on XDA you made I created any of the mods I flash
> I was bored and happened to google myself I was surprised to all the results I got and read some s*** you were talking about me on here just to clear things up the reporter came to me I did not advertise anything at that time he was impressed that I got 4G on his galaxy note 2 running on T Mobile only got edge he put me on his show I was very nervous just like any other human being would be that was supposed to be a test record they told me it was not going to air we shot it like 3 different times if I say something that might have made me sound like I did not know what I was talking about then oh well big f****** deal I'm making a killing over here don't be hating I work for a lot of cellphone shops in a few trying to hire me now like the reporter said its a growing trend to customize your phone weather some people can do it or not other people rather pay other people perfect example I'm sure if you wanted to fix your own car and fix the motor you can google it and learn about it and do it yourself but if you're anything like me you might want to put it in the hands of somebody who knows what they're doing no matter how easy it is to learn the next time you say anything about me you should watch who you talking about I'm sure a lot of people talk s*** about you I'm sure there's a lot of you there against each other but going on the Internet talking about somebody does not make your **** bigger I guarantee it I don't know about you but like I said I'm making a killing doing this s*** with these phones thank you enjoyed and thank you XDA Developers for putting 80 to 250 dollars in my pocket today with that said you can go f*** yourself if you really want to take it higher than what it is my address is 10445 greens crossing Boulevard Houston Texas 77038 not hard to find the address is in all my ads and all my Flyers all over Texas and all over the United States and for your information I never claim to be a developer neither did I ever claim to be the creator of the mods that I flash and yes on the AT&T Galaxy Note unlocked to T Mobile they never get 4G they don't even get 3G and I was able to put 4G on his phone that's why he was impressed I wasn't even advertised at the time just like you go pay somebody to paint your car or to fix your car knowing that you can learn the s*** yourself but you rather go and pay somebody who knows how to put motor parts in your f****** car all of you made a bunch of dumbasses of your sales and thanks to you hundreds more people heard about me so thank you very much dumbass

Click to collapse



I admire to whoever posted this, his/her capacity to grasp their own stupidity

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Spam message sent to me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



From a noob dev? 
Or a noob noob

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Spam message sent to me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hangouts?


Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> From a noob dev?
> Or a noob noob
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



From a noob noob. He has one total post.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone here playing minecraft and that would like to play some on my server? Its non-premium btw, so anyone with even MinecraftSP could play.
Is it ok if I share the IP here?


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hangouts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus⁴
> Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Replied


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello catman,
> Send mez youz gtalk pwese.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Pm sent

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> evening big brother
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> Hello catman,
> Send mez youz gtalk pwese.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse











darkshadow246 said:


> Hey
> Whasup
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse









We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 12, 2013)

Spam message is from this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1893951&page=8

Amazing lulz.

My reply:





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Spam message is from this thread:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1893951&page=8
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, 

Internet butthurt is a viral disease for most stupid people. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I already play 2 games from that genre. They are "Java" and "C++". 2 from that genre is enough for me for now
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Try "Objective C" and "brainf***",
those are cool too





#!/system/bin/sh
export a0=kiss; export trash0="the hell out of"; export a1=my; export trash1=awesome; export a2=butt; export trash2=hole; export a3="."; m=$(for i in $(seq 0 3); do echo -n "$(env | grep a$i= | awk -F = '{print $2}') "; done); echo $m


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 12, 2013)

What's funniest to me is I was very tame and hardly offensive in my posts on that thread.

I guess he sent the same thing to all who posted in the thread

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Well,
> 
> Internet butthurt is a viral disease for most stupid people.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes yes it is

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes yes it is
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Phineas and Ferb? 
Yes yes it is 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Halo is watching me :crying:

Click to collapse



Looks like deathnotice to me.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Looks like deathnotice to me.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Deathnotice disapproving 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

Does anyone know what day it was yesterday? That's right, 11th of June. And what's so important about it? SGY OT got closed. 
*opens celebratory beer*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Does anyone know what day it was yesterday? That's right, 11th of June. And what's so important about it? SGY OT got closed.
> *opens celebratory beer*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop bringing it back up. Let the dead horse be.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Stop bringing it back up. Let the dead horse be.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. I haven't finished making burgers out of it yet. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. I haven't finished making burgers out of it yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahaaa

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. I haven't finished making burgers out of it yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Deadly said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Guys, we are in the clear.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 12, 2013)

Good night guys
See ya guys later 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good night guys
> See ya guys later
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Bye!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Silly pizza is silly. Tinky throws in a tiny little bait and he shallows it.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. I haven't finished making burgers out of it yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thereafter you can make pizzas out of it :sly:




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thereafter you can make pizzas out of it :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Horse pizza... Hmm, sounds intriguing. I might just take Pizza Boy and throw a horse topping on him. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Horse pizza... Hmm, sounds intriguing. I might just take Pizza Boy and throw a horse topping on him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was the underlying joke 




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> That was the underlying joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, for some people to understand I had to clarify it.... *sigh*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Unfortunately, for some people to understand I had to clarify it.... *sigh*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I understood it. I'm not as stupid as you make me out to be.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Does anyone know what day it was yesterday? That's right, 11th of June. And what's so important about it? SGY OT got closed.
> *opens celebratory beer*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You sure know how to lure the fish 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You sure know how to lure the fish
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



And if he continues I'll get a mod.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And if he continues I'll get a mod.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're gonna tattle?  Again?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You're gonna tattle?  Again?

Click to collapse



Pardon me, but what do you mean by "again"?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Pardon me, but what do you mean by "again"?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I mean you've tattled on a frat member before.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I understood it. I'm not as stupid as you make me out to be.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really......... Since when? 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I mean you've tattled on a frat member before.

Click to collapse



Don't dredge THAT back up.

In all seriousness, leave me alone  @undercover.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Don't dredge THAT back up.
> 
> In all seriousness, leave me alone  @undercover.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have no idea what THAT is.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 12, 2013)

Sooooo....Y OT SO SERIOUS?  something happen?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I have no idea what THAT is.

Click to collapse



I thought you were talking about when I reported Jeff.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Don't dredge THAT back up.
> 
> In all seriousness, leave me alone  @undercover.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Excuse me? You were the one responding to my post. So, in all seriousness, leave me alone @Android Pizza

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I thought you were talking about when I reported Jeff.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, I totally forgot. I was just gonna troll ya.


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Sooooo....Y OT SO SERIOUS?  something happen?

Click to collapse



Yeah. Fish is hungry, eats anything. Fish Pizza anyone? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yeah. Fish is hungry, eats anything. Fish Pizza anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You could've done better.


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You could've done better.

Click to collapse



Done what? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Done what?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not falling for your "trolling".


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yeah. Fish is hungry, eats anything. Fish Pizza anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That sounds disgusting 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm not falling for your "trolling".

Click to collapse




I guess itchy is having one of" those" days... 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That sounds disgusting
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Do you think I should report tinky? I already have one typed.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That sounds disgusting
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Your cats would love it. 

Pizza... *facepalm*
You gonna get yourself banned, son.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Do you think I should report tinky? I already have one typed.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Your cats would love it.
> 
> Pizza... *facepalm*
> You gonna get yourself banned, son....
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm afraid so. I'm logging off.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Your cats would love it.
> 
> Pizza... *facepalm*
> You gonna get yourself banned, son....
> ...

Click to collapse



Your probably right lol

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## K.A. (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yeah. Fish is hungry, eats anything. Fish Pizza anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



-_- moderators.. *sigh*


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. I haven't finished making burgers out of it yet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^^^^^^ this


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> I guess itchy is having one of" those" days...
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't try and play innocent, ok? Nobody's buying it.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

*cough* *cough* Move on now people.. Nothing to see here 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mark manning (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> *cough* *cough* Move on now people.. Nothing to see here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



^^

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

mark manning said:


> ^^
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hello Mr. Manning!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> *cough* *cough* Move on now people.. Nothing to see here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





mark manning said:


> ^^
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Itchi...


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Itchi...
> View attachment 2037817
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was reading the new sticky. They said the trolling in that thread was unacceptable. 
Why are you viewing my profile? :sly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I was reading the new sticky. They said the trolling in that thread was unacceptable.
> Why are you viewing my profile? :sly:

Click to collapse



Looking for the new "friendly reminder".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark manning (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello Mr. Manning!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello 

How is the frat today?


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Itchi...
> View attachment 2037817
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What is that theme? It looks horrid.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Hello
> 
> How is the frat today?

Click to collapse



A little trollish, but good otherwise!







veeman said:


> What is that theme? It looks horrid.

Click to collapse



Motoblur. Atrix HD stock ROM.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> What is that theme? It looks horrid.

Click to collapse



Is your favorite color still #348c3c?


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is your favorite color still #348c3c?

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's always a nice green.

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> A little trollish, but good otherwise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most mismatched theme I have ever seen.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is your favorite color still #348c3c?

Click to collapse



Its my fav too after I saw veeman's profile pic

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------




mark manning said:


> ^^
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup "Bark Banning"  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mark manning (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Its my fav too after I saw veeman's profile pic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I have a feeling that one is gonna stick with me 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, that's always a nice green.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's so "mismatched" about it? The only thing I don't like about it is the transparency.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Itchi...
> View attachment 2037817
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bahaaahaaaaa :thumbup:

Good catch pizza

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Lol I have a feeling that one is gonna stick with me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 I will try my level best to make it so

Jk

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What's so "mismatched" about it? The only thing I don't like about it is the transparency.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The status bar is a blue that doesn't go with the blue of the status bar icons. And your soft key bar at the bottom looks like it was sprayed with dirt.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> The status bar is a blue that doesn't go with the blue of the status bar icons. And your soft key bar at the bottom looks like it was sprayed with dirt.

Click to collapse



It's transparent. The "dirt" is the wallpaper behind. Same with the status bar.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's transparent. The "dirt" is the wallpaper behind.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh... It still looks weird.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh... It still looks weird.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is your favorite color still #348c3c?

Click to collapse



#33b5e5 ftw




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm back, finally!  How's everyone doing? Anything new?

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> #33b5e5 ftw
> 
> Holo Blue, right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











flastnoles11 said:


> I'm back, finally!  How's everyone doing? Anything new?
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



Finally! Welcome back! What happened to you sucks.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Finally! Welcome back! What happened to you sucks.

Click to collapse



What happened?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What happened?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How many time must I tell you... Don't ask.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How many time must I tell you... Don't ask.

Click to collapse



You've never told me that.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You've never told me that.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought you were taking a break 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Finally! Welcome back! What happened to you sucks.

Click to collapse



Sure does, but it's all good...







Android Pizza said:


> What happened?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Let's just say xda doesn't like truth speakers or people voting down protected developers threads...

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sure does, but it's all good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, been on vacation? 
Yeah, tell me about being put down after speaking up. Anyway, vibes on xda are very negative lately. Very. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

Hm.. That makes it 3 long time RCs who gave up their titles

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hm.. That makes it 3 long time RCs who gave up their titles
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Who's the 3rd one? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a feeling I won't be back long 

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Who's the 3rd one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> I have a feeling I won't be back long
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



I find it pathetic how xda(aka certain mods) will defend their "precious" developers like they do.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm back, finally!  How's everyone doing? Anything new?
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



WOOT WOOT we should have a toga party :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same here, but from here on out I'm calling every one of them out on it everytime I see it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my INFECTED GS3

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> WOOT WOOT we should have a toga party :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



TOGA! TOGA! TOGA!

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Who's the 3rd one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Flast 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

Considering taking a break from this place.. Have had enough of all this pathetic drama.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Flast
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Heh. I say we drop toga and go full commando! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Flast
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XDA or the frat?


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> TOGA! TOGA! TOGA!
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



Did someone say Toga


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sure does, but it's all good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back mate 

let's this one die already. We don't need to stir the pot up, do we? :silly:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Welcome back mate
> 
> let's this one die already. We don't need to stir the pot up, do we? :silly:

Click to collapse



until it gets corrected yeah we kinda do 

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Welcome back mate
> 
> let's this one die already. We don't need to stir the pot up, do we? :silly:

Click to collapse



Xda seems to be on fire lately so no need to stir it, pot just boils. :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> until it gets corrected yeah we kinda do
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



If that's going to be the case...I suggest PMing the admins or a SM...or just report whatever you see wrong, please.


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Xda seems to be on fire lately so no need to stir it, pot just boils. :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are u stirring up trouble tinky
A.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> XDA or the frat?

Click to collapse



OT.. Too much drama everywhere

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Are u stirring up trouble tinky
> A.

Click to collapse



Never! 
Are you still keeping an eye on me? 
O. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Heh. I say we drop toga and go full commando!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm down except we need more ladies in here so somebody needs to go knock on the girls of xda threads door and invite them.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm down except we need more ladies in here so somebody needs to go knock on the girls of xda threads door and invite them.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Amanda, coming? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Never!
> Are you still keeping an eye on me?
> O.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You never know lol
A.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Amanda, coming?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Shoot her a text..

By the way who's Amanda???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 12, 2013)

Subscribe 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Subscribe
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



Right, another one of my followers :sly::sly::sly::sly:

Oh, hai, zel! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Subscribe
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



Who sent you :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Shoot her a text..
> 
> By the way who's Amanda???
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Amanda is my oldest daughter she pops in from time to time.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Amanda is my oldest daughter she pops in from time to time.

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh I c nao...


We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Amanda is my oldest daughter she pops in from time to time.

Click to collapse



Awww,i was going to tease him. You party pooper 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Awww,i was going to tease him. You party pooper
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't make me call her in here to put u in ur place lol


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Don't make me call her in here to put u in ur place lol

Click to collapse



Yessir. Can you take that gun away now from my head, please, good Sir? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Subscribe
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



Hello. Can you be more specific as to what you've subscribed to?


----------



## jerdog (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I have a feeling I won't be back long
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



Nothing like having high expectations


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Subscribe
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse





Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hello. Can you be more specific as to what you've subscribed to?

Click to collapse



This Thread....Likewise also.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> I thought you were taking a break
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'm back now.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

jerdog said:


> Nothing like having high expectations

Click to collapse



Sorry guys, but you have to plead and change your avatars and sigs to muffins. 







Judge Joseph Dredd said:


> This Thread....Likewise also.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

Judge Joseph Dredd said:


> This Thread....Likewise also.

Click to collapse



Oh hey man! Long time no see!
You're BigJoe*some numbers*, correct?

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------




jerdog said:


> Nothing like having high expectations

Click to collapse



I know you!1!1!1!1!!!!11! 
Nice to meet you man! How are you?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sorry guys, but you have to plead and change your avatars and sigs to muffins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, you mean like you didn't? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

jerdog said:


> Nothing like having high expectations

Click to collapse



I know you!1!1!1!1!!!!11! 
Nice to meet you man! How are you?


----------



## jerdog (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I know you!1!1!1!1!!!!11!
> Nice to meet you man! How are you?

Click to collapse


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yessir. Can you take that gun away now from my head, please, good Sir?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When dad gets home he puts in the safe so u are safe. 
A.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

I love how as soon as I get back mods are magically subscribing to this thread... lol 

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## milky1112 (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> I love how as soon as I get back mods are magically subscribing to this thread... lol
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



We all are curious as to what's the new trick of the day... that and most of us all all returning from vacation 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 12, 2013)

So umm...who tipped off the mods 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

milky1112 said:


> We all are curious as to what's the new trick of the day... that and most of us all all returning from vacation
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And who are you?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 12, 2013)

Daduq o.o the amount of mods in here is too damn high 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## milky1112 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And who are you?

Click to collapse



Another who just got back  same name on any side we go too. Been friend and follower of Flast and a few others around here. 

InFeCtEd


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And who are you?

Click to collapse



That's my bud, he's cool, he got banned with me! Lol

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

milky1112 said:


> Another who just got back  same name on any side we go too. Been friend and follower of Flast and a few others around here.
> 
> InFeCtEd

Click to collapse



Hey.  Just wondering where you came from.


----------



## milky1112 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey.  Just wondering where you came from.

Click to collapse



Well I hatched some where down south... in the lands of moonshine and goodness 


InFeCtEd


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> That's my bud, he's cool, he got banned with me! Lol
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



Any friend of your's is a friend of mine.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Any friend of your's is a friend of mine.

Click to collapse



You haz no friends 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Any friend of your's is a friend of mine.

Click to collapse



He's a good dude! Wouldn't have linked him here if he wasn't

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> If that's going to be the case...I suggest PMing the admins or a SM...or just report whatever you see wrong, please.

Click to collapse



Nothing happens i have 2 unread reports already , waste of time and yeah senior member gets warnings easily .


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You haz no friends
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



He's my friend...well, sort of.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> He's a good dude! Wouldn't have linked him here if he wasn't
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



what's sup ? where were you


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> what's sup ? where were you

Click to collapse



Banned for speaking the truth, among other things...  but out of respect for mtm I won't speak about it here...  

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> When dad gets home he puts in the safe so u are safe.
> A.

Click to collapse



Pfew. Thanks for reassurance, love. *looks around carefully, looking for the Ivan the Terrible, aka Ronnie.*
Feel free to drop me a pm if you feel like it, Amanda. Too long no see.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Banned for speaking the truth, among other things...  but out of respect for mtm I won't speak about it here...
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



Pm me if you want


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 12, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Banned for speaking the truth, among other things...  but out of respect for mtm I won't speak about it here...
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



Thank you my good sir 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Thank you my good sir
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



My hat off to you sir. Nicely handled, very nicely. I mean this and previous post. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You haz no friends
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Sad but true.


----------



## jerdog (Jun 12, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Nothing happens i have 2 unread reports already , waste of time and yeah senior member gets warnings easily .

Click to collapse



What, pray you, are you reporting?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Thank you my good sir
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So umm...who tipped off the mods
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse









[/IMG]

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## undercover (Jun 12, 2013)

Here we go. I have some fun crashing people's xda apps and mods come in and brake the lulz. Who do I complain to? 

Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> So umm...who tipped off the mods
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Let's try this again 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 12, 2013)

Sahp?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

I missed 14 pages of drama. 


Now mods are everywhere in the frat house. 
What's with xda lately? 

It's becoming a world less of lulz. 
I demand more lulz and less mushy soap opera. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 12, 2013)

jerdog said:


> What, pray you, are you reporting?

Click to collapse



check PM


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 12, 2013)

I leik iphones. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## percy_g2 (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I leik iphones.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



cm10.1 

how's the feel of it ?


----------



## mark manning (Jun 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I missed 14 pages of drama.
> 
> 
> Now mods are everywhere in the frat house.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll give you lulz, here are some lulz :cyclops::victory:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> I'll give you lulz, here are some lulz :cyclops::victory:

Click to collapse



Why don't you people use breadfish.co.uk? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## mark manning (Jun 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Why don't you people use breadfish.co.uk?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



What's the difference? 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> What's the difference?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



breadfish.de was down for a while, now that it's back up it's teh best again :thumbup:
Also, 
http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark manning (Jun 13, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> breadfish.de was down for a while, now that it's back up it's teh best again :thumbup:
> Also,
> http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was cool 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

bark banning said:


> I'll give you lulz, here are some lulz :cyclops::victory:

Click to collapse



thanks bark banning 


i can now die happily with my toasted sea fish creatures

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> breadfish.de was down for a while, now that it's back up it's teh best again :thumbup:
> Also,
> http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



looked like an overgrown crispy hotdog

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> breadfish.de was down for a while, now that it's back up it's teh best again :thumbup:
> Also,
> http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



looked like an overgrown crispy hotdog


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> looked like an overgrown crispy hotdog

Click to collapse



Well, that's an odd description.

Can't believe there was drama...and for once it wasn't about me! :thumbup:
Glad I missed it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

There is extremely serious tornado weather by me right now. And I mean really serious... The power will be knocked out in a few minutes for sure.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> There is extremely serious tornado weather by me right now. And I mean really serious... The power will be knocked out in a few minutes for sure.

Click to collapse



All you're worried about is the power being knocked out? 

Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> There is extremely serious tornado weather by me right now. And I mean really serious... The power will be knocked out in a few minutes for sure.

Click to collapse



same as last night here,
big arse storm came along and like the big bad wolf blew everything out of existence.

Luckily i still hads me internetz!



Android Pizza said:


> Well, that's an odd description.
> 
> Can't believe there was drama...and for once it wasn't about me! :thumbup:
> Glad I missed it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Drama sucks,
lulz is where it's at


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> same as last night here,
> big arse storm came along and like the big bad wolf blew everything out of existence.
> 
> Luckily i still hads me internetz!
> ...

Click to collapse



Well in Mumbai(where I live) there is rain almost 24 hours
In May here temperature was around 45°C now it's 24°C
Temperature here is not stable:sly:

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## cascabel (Jun 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> same as last night here,
> big arse storm came along and like the big bad wolf blew everything out of existence.
> 
> Luckily i still hads me internetz!
> ...

Click to collapse



you guys okay there? it just rained a bit here. i slept like a baby. :angel:


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

I have butthurtitis. I got banned yesterday for spamming the forum. That was for that post that was crashing Tapatalk. There was absolutely no need for that ban. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> I have butthurtitis. I got banned yesterday for spamming the forum. That was for that post that was crashing Tapatalk. There was absolutely no need for that ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You got banned for that?! That isn't fair.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you guys okay there? it just rained a bit here. i slept like a baby. :angel:

Click to collapse



Yea, 

As long as i haz me internetz. I am alive







undercover said:


> I have butthurtitis. I got banned yesterday for spamming the forum. That was for that post that was crashing Tapatalk. There was absolutely no need for that ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Try some itchycreme on dem butthurtitis. 

Wow, can't believe they really did that. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> I have butthurtitis. I got banned yesterday for spamming the forum. That was for that post that was crashing Tapatalk. There was absolutely no need for that ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you know who banned you?

Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> I have butthurtitis. I got banned yesterday for spamming the forum. That was for that post that was crashing Tapatalk. There was absolutely no need for that ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that's wrong. almost everyone knows the issue with the app and tapatalk.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> I have butthurtitis. I got banned yesterday for spamming the forum. That was for that post that was crashing Tapatalk. There was absolutely no need for that ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's xda for ya nowadays...  went to crap and it isn't showing signs that it will improve any time soon

Sent from my INFECTED GS3


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay... here's the plan.

Ichigo is going to start only contributing and never trolling anymore.  Lots of themes, help threads, and ROMs, until he works his way up the mod chain.

The mods who banned tinky will become furious at this, and by 5 years from now, will resign from being moderators.

THAT is when Lord Joseph (as he'll certainly name himself once he's on a mod committee or two), will permban all former moderators! Muaaahaaahaaaahaaaa! :screwy:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> that's wrong. almost everyone knows the issue with the app and tapatalk.

Click to collapse



No, it was deliberate from my side. All it would have to be is just for the page to roll over. 







flastnoles11 said:


> That's xda for ya nowadays...  went to crap and it isn't showing signs that it will improve any time soon
> 
> Sent from my INFECTED GS3

Click to collapse



*sigh*

We do the usual thing here, loads of mods come in, get annoyed with something (which is pretty usual here) and ban ya. 
1. It was a one off and I'm not an asshole to do it more than once in a very rare while 
2. Simple "bud, don't do it again please" would be just as good and wouldn't create tension. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sad but true.

Click to collapse



you haz me





Android Pizza said:


> Well, that's an odd description.
> 
> Can't believe there was drama...and for once it wasn't about me! :thumbup:
> Glad I missed it.
> ...

Click to collapse



there was no drama.. so, you didn't miss anything.. 




cascabel said:


> you guys okay there? it just rained a bit here. i slept like a baby. :angel:

Click to collapse








Like that ^?

______________________________________
One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Okay... here's the plan.
> 
> Ichigo is going to start only contributing and never trolling anymore.  Lots of themes, help threads, and ROMs, until he works his way up the mod chain.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds great, 
Only one thing, where's the iphones? 





Also 2 days ago i almost got stripped off my RT title because of a misunderstanding, good thing that they let me explain the matter before any action was made, hence the issue was resolved. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Okay... here's the plan.
> 
> Ichigo is going to start only contributing and never trolling anymore.  Lots of themes, help threads, and ROMs, until he works his way up the mod chain.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol! 
I like that plan! 






Deadly said:


> you haz me
> 
> ______________________________________
> One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul

Click to collapse




Hiya, friend!


----------



## Deadly (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> No, it was deliberate from my side. All it would have to be is just for the page to roll over.
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought if we thread users got annoyed and reported, then it should have been an issue.. and a ban is way too much for that I guess.. no one had a problem.. at least not for us.. 

So, if we are doing a prank on us itself in this very thread and no one here got nothing against it and when we didn't break any rules.. still we will get banned/infracted for that? :sly:

______________________________________
One can change their name, but not attitude -Rahul


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

I feel locked down. 

A million heat seeking missiles targeted towards us. 

RUN! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I feel locked down.
> 
> A million heat seeking missiles targeted towards us.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm scared.

Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I feel locked down.
> 
> A million heat seeking missiles targeted towards us.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's fine. I am Ichigo Kurosaki, substitute soul reaper, and I swear to protect you all!


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I thought if we thread users got annoyed and reported, then it should have been an issue.. and a ban is way too much for that I guess.. no one had a problem.. at least not for us..
> 
> So, if we are doing a prank on us itself in this very thread and no one here got nothing against it and when we didn't break any rules.. still we will get banned/infracted for that? :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. It looks like it works this way. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yes. It looks like it works this way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I take back anything I said before, Mr. Undercover! I feel sorry for you!

Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like i missed quite a bit 

Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Looks like i missed quite a bit
> 
> Intel Inside: The world's most widely used warning label. - Jim Hooper.

Click to collapse



You did jiggles you did.

Anyways thou is truth that you're really a pro juggler?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You did jiggles you did.
> 
> Anyways thou is truth that you're really a pro juggler?

Click to collapse



I can juggle, the nickname was given to me after juggling some Japanese wakasashi swords during one of our lunchtime invasions of a local eatery about 20 years ago, it kinda stuck 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 13, 2013)

itchy  you has me too  

and guys... law of gravity: what goes up must come down. All this is reaching a breaking point. Things will change... Lets not worry much :beer:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I can juggle, the nickname was given to me after juggling some Japanese wakasashi swords during one of our lunchtime invasions of a local eatery about 20 years ago, it kinda stuck
> 
> _      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana.
> Ryan Stiles        _

Click to collapse



Samurai cat is proud.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Samurai cat is proud.

Click to collapse



The staff freaked even had the police involved. All good in the end though 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The staff freaked even had the police involved. All good in the end though
> 
> _      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana.
> Ryan Stiles        _

Click to collapse



did you have a video of that seemingly outrageous and possibly litigating moment?

I want to look at your sword skills


----------



## zelendel (Jun 13, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> itchy  you has me too
> 
> and guys... law of gravity: what goes up must come down. All this is reaching a breaking point. Things will change... Lets not worry much :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You are right there. Now Normally I dont bother with pointless OT threads, but understand one thing. I have zero tolerance policy for BS. Many know me for one of my posts. (if you dont know what one then just click the banner) As to just showing up, I have been watching this thread since it was created. I just decided to let it be known. 

Now to stay on topic. I would love to have seen the juggling. That would have been too funny.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

It was hilarious, at first it was like a zombie apocalypse,  people getting out the way Then the police turned up and questioned me. They let me go in the end when they realised i want about to go on a killing spree. It became well known that i generally had three machete knives in my juggling bag 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

zelendel said:


> You are right there. Now Normally I dont bother with pointless OT threads, but understand one thing. I have zero tolerance policy for BS. Many know me for one of my posts. (if you dont know what one then just click the banner) As to just showing up, I have been watching this thread since it was created. I just decided to let it be known.
> 
> Now to stay on topic. I would love to have seen the juggling. That would have been too funny.

Click to collapse



You are going to be disappointed there as this thread has never had a need for a mod intervention except for once. The GB usually waters it down before it gets out of hand 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are going to be disappointed there as this thread has never had a need for a mod intervention except for once. The GB usually waters it down before it gets out of hand
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



intervention?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 13, 2013)

mark manning said:


> What's the difference?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's better because: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vh-wEXvdW8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> intervention?

Click to collapse



Why are you after the word "intervention" so much? -.-


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why are you after the word "intervention" so much? -.-

Click to collapse



Better not to ask...


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why are you after the word "intervention" so much? -.-

Click to collapse



It's a sniper rifle. He is hinting.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Okay... here's the plan.
> 
> Ichigo is going to start only contributing and never trolling anymore.  Lots of themes, help threads, and ROMs, until he works his way up the mod chain.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What a plan! :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Okay... here's the plan.
> 
> Ichigo is going to start only contributing and never trolling anymore.  Lots of themes, help threads, and ROMs, until he works his way up the mod chain.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What a plan! :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Okay... here's the plan.
> 
> Ichigo is going to start only contributing and never trolling anymore.  Lots of themes, help threads, and ROMs, until he works his way up the mod chain.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What a plan! :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 13, 2013)

@stinky, that post makes Tapatalk crash when I quote it 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> @stinky, that post makes Tapatalk crash when I quote it
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



stinky username exists. Lol @undercover nick change,  maybe? 

Morning frat  


Sent from the bricktator


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> stinky username exists. Lol @undercover nick change,  maybe?
> 
> Morning frat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How goes thee


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> stinky username exists. Lol @undercover nick change,  maybe?
> 
> Morning frat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup dex

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> How goes thee

Click to collapse



I just had to congratulate @Tezlastorme for that finding. 

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> I just had to congratulate @Tezlastorme for that finding.
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



Finding? Are you talking about what I think you are? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Finding? Are you talking about what I think you are?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Maybe. .

Nice avvy prawesome.  Sup?

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Maybe. .
> 
> Nice avvy prawesome.  Sup?
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



Thanks dex.. Funny you like it though.. Most people don't like it and I have just been to lazy to change it.. 
Nothing much.. Just busy with stupid exams.. Taking a break now 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> breadfish.de was down for a while, now that it's back up it's teh best again :thumbup:
> Also,
> http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WTH?

also, sup frat?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> stinky username exists. Lol @undercover nick change,  maybe?
> 
> Morning frat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello don. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> I just had to congratulate @Tezlastorme for that finding.
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



What find 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello don.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse






Hey there.  Sup?




RohinZaraki said:


> What find
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Shhht. That was a post for @undercover 

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey people! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Shhht. That was a post for  @undercover
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



Why I oughta  @undercover get your stinky hiney here this instant

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey people!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Why hello there. I see the muffin trend is still going strong 

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> WTH?
> 
> also, sup frat?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just opened that link and had the same reaction as you 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 13, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Why hello there. I see the muffin trend is still going strong
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



well havnt had time to do my ToT  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I just opened that link and had the same reaction as you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Lol
What other reaction could one have?

Sup Praw?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 13, 2013)

Top o the morning to y'all

As well as afternoon evening and night

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Samurai cat is proud.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 13, 2013)

Yo Jeff! Long time... How's teh kittehs?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Lol
> What other reaction could one have?
> 
> Sup Praw?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing much.. Just the usual.. You?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

Trolls. Trolling rolling trolls. All of you. 









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Trolls. Trolling rolling trolls. All of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's rich...... 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello People! Missed me?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Trolls. Trolling rolling trolls. All of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer the term "sophisticated humor" 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## milky1112 (Jun 13, 2013)

Morning fellas

InFeCtEd


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 13, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Yo Jeff! Long time... How's teh kittehs?

Click to collapse



Teh kittehs are great thanks for asking. How have u been?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Trolls. Trolling rolling trolls. All of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Here's your new avatar LOL




Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Trolls. Trolling rolling trolls. All of you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The preferred term is Professional Online Freelance Comedian 

Hey everyone 
@DowntownJeffBrown does this happen to you too ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> The preferred term is Professional Online Freelance Comedian
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> @DowntownJeffBrown does this happen to you too ?

Click to collapse



Yes but how do you guys know about our means of summoning Satan??? :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes but how do you guys know about our means of summoning Satan??? :sly:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Well, cats themselves ARE the spawn of satan himself  so....


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

21 pages in a day!!!!  

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 21 pages in a day!!!!
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



That's considered an all time low


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Well, cats themselves ARE the spawn of satan himself  so....

Click to collapse



Well that's kinda true. Satan was a spawn of a kitteh and a beautiful female goddess.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well that's kinda true. Satan was a spawn of a kitteh and a beautiful female goddess.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Then this must be hell


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well that's kinda true. Satan was a spawn of a kitteh and a beautiful female goddess.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Then they talked, decided to have a kid so they placed an order in ebay and a stork delivered the baby evil to their chimneys. 

True story. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Then this must be hell

Click to collapse



Oh that's know where near what it looks like but on the right track. But on the opposite side heaven is full of kittehs too. Us kittehs are in the same arena as gods so we are neither evil nor good we are above it. We are from the planet of kittehs and potatoes

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Then they talked, decided to have a kid so they placed an order in ebay and a stork delivered the baby evil to their chimneys.
> 
> True story.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sshhhhhhh humans can't know this

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey frat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 13, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey frat

Click to collapse



Sup bro?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup bro?
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I am fine, how about you?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

The gli isn't the friendliest thread I've been to

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> The gli isn't the friendliest thread I've been to
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



but well, this isn't the gli thankfully


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 13, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I am fine, how about you?

Click to collapse



I'm doing really good :thumbup: it's almost Friday so it's gonna be even better soon

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

devstaff said:


> but well, this isn't the gli thankfully

Click to collapse



Yeah
The guys here are way friendlier 
And cooler 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello everyone!
@DowntownJeffBrown The new avatar really suits you. 

Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello everyone!
> @DowntownJeffBrown The new avatar really suits you.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whasup 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm going to spend the day trying to build Rootbox from source for my phone.

Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

Afternoon muffins 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> _      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana.
> Ryan Stiles        _

Click to collapse



Hey

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah
> The guys here are way friendlier
> And cooler
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Yep, we know


Android Pizza said:


> Hello everyone!
> @DowntownJeffBrown The new avatar really suits you.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey pizza



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm doing really good :thumbup: it's almost Friday so it's gonna be even better soon
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Well, it seems like friday was yesterday to me, but it wasnt.

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> _      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana.
> Ryan Stiles        _

Click to collapse



Hey Jugg1es


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh, I'm going to spend the day trying to build Rootbox from source for my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Scratch that. My mom and sister are going shopping...I'm coming with them. FOOD! :thumbup:




devstaff said:


> Hey pizza

Click to collapse



Hello 

Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Scratch that. My mom and sister are going shopping...I'm coming with them. FOOD! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 
Food 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello everyone!
> @DowntownJeffBrown The new avatar really suits you.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank u 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thank u
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



DowntownJeffBrown, the sudo cat 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah
> The guys here are way friendlier
> And cooler
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Not exactly true. Only here you have a bunch o' kids too..


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Not exactly true. Only here you have a bunch o' kids too..

Click to collapse



You're talking about me, right?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

Guys, threads are just different. Tis all. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're talking about me, right?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now, why on earth would you think that? 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Now, why on earth would you think that?
> 
> _      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana.
> Ryan Stiles        _

Click to collapse



I respect self criticism. Goes far to improve upon yourself. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Guys, threads are just different. Tis all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And so are the members


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Guys, threads are just different. Tis all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This^^^

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Not exactly true. Only here you have a bunch o' kids too..

Click to collapse



Everyone there are too unfriendly 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Everyone there are too unfriendly
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



In the beginning yes, but once y'all get to know each other, they're not. But anyway, no point in talking about such stuff.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Everyone there are too unfriendly
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Ask around, we aren't that unfriendly at all.
 I recieved far worse treatment than you did when i first started posting there 

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> In the beginning yes, but once y'all get to know each other, they're not. But anyway, no point in talking about such stuff.

Click to collapse



Anyway I prefer being here
I got a really warm welcome here
There I was just told to gtfo 
Frat thread is da best

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## cascabel (Jun 13, 2013)

K.A. said:


> In the beginning yes, but once y'all get to know each other, they're not. But anyway, no point in talking about such stuff.

Click to collapse



^^^this.

let's stop comparing different threads. all threads have pros and cons. this is also in the op, if my memory is not hrd bricked yet. let's talk about other things.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Anyway I prefer being here
> I got a really warm welcome here
> There I was just told to gtfo
> Frat thread is da best
> ...

Click to collapse



lol typical mafia style 

Both are good in their own way.


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Everyone there are too unfriendly
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



That's not true


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 13, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> That's not true

Click to collapse



true that... i politely asked around if i could join the family there and they werent even ready to listen.  Frat FTW! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## K.A. (Jun 13, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> true that... i politely asked around if i could join the family there and they werent even ready to listen.  Frat FTW!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



That's standard mafia protocol. You weather the storm, you get in.


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Anyway I prefer being here
> I got a really warm welcome here
> There I was just told to gtfo
> Frat thread is da best
> ...

Click to collapse



There ya go, just dig in in a warm mommy's tit, stay away from the harsh reality 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jun 13, 2013)

okay. STOP the comparison with the gli. i understand where you guys are coming from, but it's just a no-no here. there was an issue when the frat started out and Apex almost asked a mod to close this thread. we don't want that to happen, do we.

yes, the gli sometimes tell new people to gtfo amd stuff, but the frat asks people for tots. thing is different threads are different. 
now off to a different topic. :beer:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> . now off to a different topic. :beer:
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Let's talk politics.


----------



## cascabel (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Let's talk politics.

Click to collapse



-_____-

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> okay. STOP the comparison with the gli. i understand where you guys are coming from, but it's just a no-no here. there was an issue when the frat started out and Apex almost asked a mod to close this thread. we don't want that to happen, do we.
> 
> yes, the gli sometimes tell new people to gtfo amd stuff, but the frat asks people for tots. thing is different threads are different.
> now off to a different topic. :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



as for different topic, what does "tots" mean? 

:angel:


----------



## undercover (Jun 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> as for different topic, what does "tots" mean?
> 
> :angel:

Click to collapse



Nice way of saying tits. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 13, 2013)

XDA is so unresponsive for me today, anyone have the same issue?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

Point noted :good:


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> okay. STOP the comparison with the gli. i understand where you guys are coming from, but it's just a no-no here. there was an issue when the frat started out and Apex almost asked a mod to close this thread. we don't want that to happen, do we.
> 
> yes, the gli sometimes tell new people to gtfo amd stuff, but the frat asks people for tots. thing is different threads are different.
> now off to a different topic. :beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^^^^ THIS

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 13, 2013)

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Have they started dropping from hacks yet? I only have 2 




Sent from the bricktator


----------



## Deadly (Jun 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Wrong thread? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2055081 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Wrong thread?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2055081
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did ya hear that there won't be a new Bleach manga for 3  months? We still don't know why.


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Wrong thread?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2055081
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But..  but...  THAT'S RESISTANCE ONLU 1111!!! 1!! 1! 1! 1ONELEVEN

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm bored... I want to do something with my Pi. Any ideas? I could add to the Web interface I made or do something different. I'm outta inspiration lol.

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Where are the portals around us? I can't find many 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deadly (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Did ya hear that there won't be a new Bleach manga for 3  months? We still don't know why.

Click to collapse



wtf,

That's sad.. story was getting interesting.. oh wait.. this must be another one of your plots! 

Its hard to believe anything you say due to all that "tiger is here" calling.. (boy story) 




dexter93 said:


> But..  but...  THAT'S RESISTANCE ONLU 1111!!! 1!! 1! 1! 1ONELEVEN
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



well, there is a other sides thread too.. but, why would I search for that 

And ohai there.. read your tl post about the sticky thread one. I quite agree to the most parts of your post. Thought of posting in sticky thread. But, then again.. its just a waste of time. We won't be able to make any difference anyway.. 




Tezlastorme said:


> I'm bored... I want to do something with my Pi. Any ideas? I could add to the Web interface I made or do something different. I'm outta inspiration lol.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



well, if you are bored of pi.. leave it and get outdoor and play 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> wtf,
> 
> That's sad.. story was getting interesting.. oh wait.. this must be another one of your plots!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, yeah, I'm just kidding. 
I've never heard of the "tiger is here" though...


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> wtf,
> 
> That's sad.. story was getting interesting.. oh wait.. this must be another one of your plots!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Sorry for the tl, but some things had to be said. If you have something to say, go ahead. If we sum things up on 1 thread, it's easier than you might think 

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## Deadly (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol, yeah, I'm just kidding.
> I've never heard of the "tiger is here" though...

Click to collapse



well, even though you were kidding.. guess what? 

Its true! Damn you. Go read

http://bleach.wikia.com/wiki/User_blog:Udarsha45/Bleach_Takes_A_Break_For_2_Weeks! 




dexter93 said:


> Thanks. Sorry for the tl, but some things had to be said. If you have something to say, go ahead. If we sum things up on 1 thread, it's easier than you might think
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



True that, most of what I said in pm with one sm has been told in one or the other words in that thread already.. looks like another episode of feedback thread. You come up with problem/solution. Then it will be just put out with one simple line like, its not how it is or this is not right place for that or something. Feels like we just waste our breath. Well, that's just me maybe being negative I guess.. I might write a modified version of what I pmed I guess later. Or maybe tomorrow after my exams. Maybe, just maybe. They do listen to what we said and make some changes in how things are being done currently.. 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

@Deadly nice app sig :thumbup:

_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## Deadly (Jun 13, 2013)

@Ichigo..  http://www.itsaperfectstory.com/blogs/entertaining-stories/the-shepherd-boy-the-tiger/ 

@ juggs.. thanks. That came up after I heard of undercover incident here. 
______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @Ichigo..  http://www.itsaperfectstory.com/blogs/entertaining-stories/the-shepherd-boy-the-tiger/
> 
> @ juggs.. thanks. That came up after I heard of undercover incident here.
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



A spin on a classic? :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @Ichigo..  http://www.itsaperfectstory.com/blogs/entertaining-stories/the-shepherd-boy-the-tiger/
> 
> @ juggs.. thanks. That came up after I heard of undercover incident here.
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Ah. It's like "The little boy who cried wolf".

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> well, even though you were kidding.. guess what?
> 
> Its true! Damn you. Go read
> http://bleach.wikia.com/wiki/User_blog:Udarsha45/Bleach_Takes_A_Break_For_2_Weeks!
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY. Also...


> Bleach should be back to normal on/around August 15th.

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @Ichigo..  http://www.itsaperfectstory.com/blogs/entertaining-stories/the-shepherd-boy-the-tiger/
> 
> @ juggs.. thanks. That came up after I heard of undercover incident here.
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Going to carry that for a couple of days if it's ok with you 



_      Never interrupt me when I'm eating a banana. 
Ryan Stiles        _


----------



## Deadly (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ah. It's like "The little boy who cried wolf".
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Err, fixed what:what:?

Also, it becomes normal doesn't mean there won't be a chapter till then

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Err, fixed what:what:?
> 
> Also, it becomes normal doesn't mean there won't be a chapter till then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You put the '!' outside of the url.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You put the '!' outside of the url.

Click to collapse



I just copy pasted the link from browser. No idea why it went out though. 

Anyway, night. Gotta read 40 page presentation now. Tomorrow project presentation 
I hate speaking on stage. :sly: 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> wtf,
> 
> That's sad.. story was getting interesting.. oh wait.. this must be another one of your plots!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a terrible idea  
Anyway, it's cold, and there's nothing to do, and it's 9:08 PM... 
Tl;dr: no.jpg

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> That's a terrible idea
> Anyway, it's cold, and there's nothing to do, and it's 9:08 PM...
> Tl;dr: no.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your grammar, bro. When listing, you only need one "and". You used two.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Check your grammar, bro. When listing, you only need one "and". You used two.

Click to collapse



Reported

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Reported
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Orealy?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

You people need to gtfo your PCs, have a hot chocolate and....just find something else to do for the time being...your humor is at an all time low when you've hit your max for the day 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You people need to gtfo your PCs, have a hot chocolate and....just find something else to do for the time being...your humor is at an all time low when you've hit your max for the day
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



It's, like, 75° out!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Orealy?

Click to collapse



You were discussing politics by promoting Grammar Nazism. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## undercover (Jun 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You were discussing politics by promoting Grammar Nazism.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I'm a grammar commie. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm a grammar commie.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No one cares. Nazis > Commies


----------



## veeman (Jun 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No one cares. Nazis > Commies

Click to collapse



Wow, I did Nazi that one coming.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wow, I did Nazi that one coming.

Click to collapse



Lol, bad pun.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 14, 2013)

Stop mentioning the Nazis, it's out of Mein Kampfort zone :what:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Stop mentioning the Nazis, it's out of Mein Kampfort zone :what:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

vas ist all dein talking buot dum nazis?


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> vas ist all dein talking buot dum nazis?

Click to collapse



I have no clue, Anne Frankly, it needs to stop.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol, bad pun.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Could've been better. He could've made a commie pun on "coming".

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

Good morning guys

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



What's up shadow?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol 
Dafuq 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Hello! How you doin'?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello! How you doin'?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doing fine
Gonna leave to school soon 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Doing fine
> Gonna leave to school soon
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Ugh, school. So glad I don't have to go back until August 26.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ugh, school. So glad I don't have to go back until August 26.

Click to collapse



My school started 15 days back
Another  9 months

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I have no clue, Anne Frankly, it needs to stop.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



butter do eat soon, or elves.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

Well bye frat 
I'm off to school

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well bye frat
> I'm off to school
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Bye!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Bye!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Check your pm

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Deadly (Jun 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You people need to gtfo your PCs, have a hot chocolate and....just find something else to do for the time being...your humor is at an all time low when you've hit your max for the day
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



What if they never use pc to post 

Also, morning guys on east. And evening for folks on west. 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Check your pm
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Check yours 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 14, 2013)

Just wasted 30 minutes because freaking eclipse wasn't responding. IntelliJ, here I come.
Also, hey everybody.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> What if they never use pc to post
> 
> Also, morning guys on east. And evening for folks on west.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ssup titman?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 14, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Ssup titman?

Click to collapse



Shhh. He's studying for exams.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Shhh. He's studying for exams.

Click to collapse



Nope he isn't. That's what he likes to tell everybody. :laugh:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Ssup titman?

Click to collapse



me likey new naming convention.

all hail titman


----------



## K.A. (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> me likey new naming convention.
> 
> all hail titman

Click to collapse



+1

All hail titman! :laugh:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

just bought my new $30 Spigen Neo Hybrid Case


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> just bought my new $30 Spigen Neo Hybrid Case

Click to collapse



Wow :l 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Wow :l
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse








Never spent this much for an accessory before but it's f'in worth it.

Makes the S4 feel a lot more premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Never spent this much for an accessory before but it's f'in worth it.
> 
> Makes the S4 feel a lot more premium

Click to collapse



Is it Stuart on Ur ID Lace?


----------



## cascabel (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Never spent this much for an accessory before but it's f'in worth it.
> 
> Makes the S4 feel a lot more premium

Click to collapse



throw it and see if it works. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 14, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Is it Stuart on Ur ID Lace?

Click to collapse



-_-

Its TRUSTe







cascabel said:


> throw it and see if it works.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse




Don't you have some sleeping to do?
-_-



Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## cascabel (Jun 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> -_-
> 
> Its TRUSTe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's too early. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> -_-
> 
> Its TRUSTe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay. -_-


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 14, 2013)

cascabel said:


> it's too early.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



And since when does that matter to you?




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> And since when does that matter to you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ease up on the seriousness, Mr. Queefy 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ease up on the seriousness, Mr. Queefy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Serious? 
Me? 
No? 




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Serious?
> Me?
> No?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 bowtie

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 14, 2013)

Dexter, I am not quite sure. Prawesome, it's probably because you live further away. I have a portal in my house though. And, why can't I multi quote in Tapatalk 4?m

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Is it Stuart on Ur ID Lace?

Click to collapse



*facepalm*







cascabel said:


> throw it and see if it works.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Probability does not compute 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Dexter, I am not quite sure. Prawesome, it's probably because you live further away. I have a portal in my house though. And, why can't I multi quote in Tapatalk 4?m
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Have a look at http://ingress.com/intel maybe? And how's tapa 4?

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 14, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Have a look at http://ingress.com/intel maybe? And how's tapa 4?
> 
> Sent from the bricktator

Click to collapse



There's nothing there that'll help. I think it's going to take 2 weeks. Same thing like the power cubes. And, yeah I like it. Just need to iron some bugs out. Major improvement though.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Never spent this much for an accessory before but it's f'in worth it.
> 
> Makes the S4 feel a lot more premium

Click to collapse



Looks nice potato I like it


And morning frat

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> There's nothing there that'll help. I think it's going to take 2 weeks. Same thing like the power cubes. And, yeah I like it. Just need to iron some bugs out. Major improvement though.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



They should start dropping at the end of next week. I haven't tried tapa 4 yet. Will probably do in the weekend 

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## hanisod (Jun 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Dexter, I am not quite sure. Prawesome, it's probably because you live further away. I have a portal in my house though. And, why can't I multi quote in Tapatalk 4?m
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Yo can...... 
But not on multiple pages 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Looks nice potato I like it
> 
> 
> And morning frat
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks jeferoo, i haz happies. 


Also. 
My promotion is effective this month and i received my new paycheck, can't believe 20% of my salary goes to the useless government. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## mark manning (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks jeferoo, i haz happies.
> 
> 
> Also.
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats mate :victory:

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Congrats mate :victory:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Thanks mark  


The only thing bad is the tax i have to pay
Before it was only 10% now it's 20%. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## mark manning (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks mark
> 
> 
> The only thing bad is the tax i have to pay
> ...

Click to collapse



Be glad that is all you have to pay. Trust me it could be far worse

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

No nickname for me? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Be glad that is all you have to pay. Trust me it could be far worse
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know some 1st world countries have higher tax rates but for a 3rd world country it's burden as hell. 

I'm still happy though  


I haven't tried Tapatalk yet, ever. 
Will dare to buy the beta 4 once me new credit card arrives. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Dexter, I am not quite sure. Prawesome, it's probably because you live further away. I have a portal in my house though. And, why can't I multi quote in Tapatalk 4?m
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Your house is a portal? -____-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> I know some 1st world countries have higher tax rates but for a 3rd world country it's burden as hell.
> 
> I'm still happy though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beta 4 is free

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No nickname for me?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



No.png


----------



## Deadly (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No nickname for me?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



anamika

@ Dn.. . Congo brotha

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 14, 2013)

I haz hungry. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 14, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> No.png

Click to collapse



Me still no in OP


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 14, 2013)

C is so much more fun without an IDE  

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I haz hungry.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I haz foods. U can not haz.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 14, 2013)

I hadz Pizzaz! YummyZ YummyZ


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> I hadz Pizzaz! YummyZ YummyZ

Click to collapse



I'll pretend I didn't read that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 14, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Me still no in OP

Click to collapse



Haven't seen apex recently here . Hez busy probably! So no updates to OP.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 14, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Haven't seen apex recently here . Hez busy probably! So no updates to OP.

Click to collapse



Yahp

And

Saph?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Deadly said:


> anamika
> 
> @ Dn.. . Congo brotha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro  







Prawesome said:


> Beta 4 is free
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Cool, will see what it does 






Android Pizza said:


> I'll pretend I didn't read that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are destined to be indigested into various nutrients then decompositioned into a decayable organic material. 

You cannot escape your destiny! 





Also everyone who has a prob with OP, try consulting with titman (aka deadly)  or queefy for inquiries because they are heads of the frat

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best name Eva!







Trophy to whoever made Titman


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Best name Eva!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K.A did (i think)... 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## _Variable (Jun 14, 2013)

Yo all, almost 11pm....


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I CAN ESCAPE MY DESTINY! I'll show you!

*jumps off balcony of 7 story building*


And when Apex isn't busy... I'd like "Pizza Boy" added as my nickname in the OP!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 14, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Yo all, almost 11pm....

Click to collapse



Y u no sleep?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I CAN ESCAPE MY DESTINY! I'll show you!
> 
> *jumps off balcony of 7 story building*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your destiny is to end up being my dinner for me and teh kittehs. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> I hadz Pizzaz! YummyZ YummyZ

Click to collapse



Ur not d only one


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Yo all, almost 11pm....

Click to collapse



Ola ella, 

Yea it is, 
So how's school? 







Android Pizza said:


> I CAN ESCAPE MY DESTINY! I'll show you!
> 
> *jumps off balcony of 7 story building*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOO! 

The poor poor soul, 
Such waste of perfectly melted cheddar and sliced pepperoni

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## _Variable (Jun 14, 2013)

Doing good, tons of homework


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 14, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Ur not d only one

Click to collapse



 :highfive::victory:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> :highfive::victory:

Click to collapse



Mah pizza hasz ham, bacon, spicy beef and cheese


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Doing good, tons of homework

Click to collapse



Sounds great. 

So good luck and study hard so you'll have a nice future to pay the taxes which are used by the government to fund the political pigs of the state. 

Just kidding (half) 
My brother and sister is also going to school now, boy wonder how does it feel like to be a 7th grader during my time our educational system only went up to 4th year high. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 14, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Mah pizza hasz ham, bacon, spicy beef and cheese

Click to collapse



Beef, cheese, sausages, some mushrooms as well, topped with xtra spicy chilli flakes


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Beef, cheese, sausages, some mushrooms as well, topped with xtra spicy chilli flakes

Click to collapse



Shut up, 
Don't make me eat pasta boy over there. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Shut up,
> Don't make me eat pasta boy over there.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Pasta tastes nice so i guess he'll too :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Shut up,
> Don't make me eat pasta boy over there.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



*pizza boy

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your destiny is to end up being my dinner for me and teh kittehs.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



It would...*sniff sniff*....be an honor!







Seraz007 said:


> Beef, cheese, sausages, some mushrooms as well, topped with xtra spicy chilli flakes

Click to collapse



Eww....

*Low cheese, extra sauce, lots of mushrooms.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *pizza boy
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Shut up and stand still so i can put some hot sauce on ya

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your destiny is to end up being my dinner for me and teh kittehs.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



It would...*sniff sniff*....be an honor!







Seraz007 said:


> Beef, cheese, sausages, some mushrooms as well, topped with xtra spicy chilli flakes

Click to collapse



Eww....

*Low cheese, extra sauce, lots of mushrooms.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 14, 2013)

Pizza with "low Cheese" is not cool man, not at all


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



He lived a good life. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Pizza with "low Cheese" is not cool man, not at all

Click to collapse



Totally not cool....

High Everything


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Pizza with "low Cheese" is not cool man, not at all

Click to collapse



It's an abomination i tell ya, a shame, a disgrace to society! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I CAN ESCAPE MY DESTINY! I'll show you!
> 
> *jumps off balcony of 7 story building*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't pick your nicknames. 
They are picked for you







Jacqueline638 said:


> Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!

Click to collapse




Seriously? Again? -_-



Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You don't pick your nicknames.
> They are picked for you
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was picked for me 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



You have pics for everything, Jeff...always prepared!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok pizza boy we got your point about jeff

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

Tapatalk...:banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You have pics for everything, Jeff...always prepared!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that feel so well. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I know that feel so well.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Looks like a mod edited out the copies.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ok pizza boy we got your point about jeff
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



What point potato??

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What point potato??
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



That you have a deadly arsenal of cat pictures ready at your disposal. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> That you have a deadly arsenal of cat pictures ready at your disposal.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse








We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



That looks like mah kitteh! :thumbdown:

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It's an abomination i tell ya, a shame, a disgrace to society!
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



+1! :silly:


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



LOL maybe "I create those nightmares, therefore I own those nightmares."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> LOL maybe "I create those nightmares, therefore I own those nightmares."

Click to collapse



Nope you have ZERO control over teh kittehs sorry

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

Whasup frat 
My life is soooooo boring 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup frat
> My life is soooooo boring
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



The usual huh? 
Sup

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup frat
> My life is soooooo boring
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Why is your life boring? School boring?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why is your life boring? School boring?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No TV and comp for 9 months
Only ma phone
It'll be like that till my 10 grade is done 
Xda and fb is the only thing making my life a little interesting 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup frat
> My life is soooooo boring
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Then why make it boring? 

You control your life dude. 

Get out and have fun  

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Then why make it boring?
> 
> You control your life dude.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







darkshadow246 said:


> No TV and comp for 9 months
> Only ma phone
> It'll be like that till my 10 grade is done
> Xda and fb is the only thing making my life a little interesting
> ...

Click to collapse




Parents rule 
My phone is enough though 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Then why make it boring?
> 
> You control your life dude.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




darkshadow246 said:


> No TV and comp for 9 months
> Only ma phone
> It'll be like that till my 10 grade is done
> Xda and fb is the only thing making my life a little interesting
> ...

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^
Trust me 
He's really suffering 
He most get high grades 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> This ^^^^^
> Trust me
> He's really suffering
> He most get high grades
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 
I'm not really suffering 
Just bored 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Parents rule
> My phone is enough though
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse





Sorry bout that. 


Hey tried installing gameboid on your galaxy y? 
I always play pokemon emerald on it and it mever gets me bored  

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sorry bout that.
> 
> 
> Hey tried installing gameboid on your galaxy y?
> ...

Click to collapse




I finished Pokemon fire red, emerald, Sapphire and hacks like Ruby destiny, light platinum, Sienna 
No more Pokemon games for gameboy but I love them 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

I know that feel also. 

My parents can't afford to buy me a gaming console, pc or smartphone. 

I never had a smartphone till i got my first job, 
I earned a measly mediocre paycheck and got myself a galaxy y, I'm pretty happy with it though till today  


My first development for android was done on a 2005 model 1.6ghz HP compaq since i couldn't buy a decent laptop. 

So i learn to value the things i already have even if they're not the best but they suit their purpose. 


Also good things came after a few years. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> I finished Pokemon fire red, emerald, Sapphire and hacks like Ruby destiny, light platinum, Sienna
> No more Pokemon games for gameboy but I love them
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Tried harvest moon? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> I finished Pokemon fire red, emerald, Sapphire and hacks like Ruby destiny, light platinum, Sienna
> No more Pokemon games for gameboy but I love them
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Tried harvest moon? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------

No Crapatalk 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I know that feel also.
> 
> My parents can't afford to buy me a gaming console, pc or smartphone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope 
I'll try it soon 
What's the game about
I'm getting a new PC after 10
Just takes time
Hopefully my dad's s3 too 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Crapatalk fail disregard


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No Crapatalk
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol what's wrong brah 
You posted both of them already 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Crapatalk fail disregard this post


----------



## hanisod (Jun 14, 2013)

Lol
And it's still looping   @deathnotice01 
That's some serious postloop

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

What sorcery is this? 

It keeps happening on this thread though. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> What sorcery is this?
> 
> It keeps happening on this thread though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's weird...I've never seen it happen on another thread.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> What sorcery is this?
> 
> It keeps happening on this thread though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Troll mod? :sly:







Android Pizza said:


> It's weird...I've never seen it happen on another thread.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's weird...I've never seen it happen on another thread.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It happened to you too not less than an hour ago. 

But mine are always worse

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Troll mod? :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its curse from xesus

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> What sorcery is this?
> 
> It keeps happening on this thread though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'mma ban you and see if that resets teh Matrix!!1 Who's with me!!?? :victory::victory::silly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Troll mod? :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its curse from xesus

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'mma ban you and see if that resets teh Matrix!!1 Who's with me!!?? :victory::victory::silly:

Click to collapse



Not me...
:thumbdown::what:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> What sorcery is this?
> 
> It keeps happening on this thread though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You call that sorcery 
What about this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> You call that sorcery
> What about this?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, you know, I'm not actually Android Pizza. I'm Marty McFly.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'mma ban you and see if that resets teh Matrix!!1 Who's with me!!?? :victory::victory::silly:

Click to collapse



Can i have all my posts glorified and made to be sung by a thousand doves? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can i have all my posts glorified and made to be sung by a thousand doves?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I'll talk to teh Dove's leader. Lately his been in a real "volatile" mood though


----------



## mark manning (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can i have all my posts glorified and made to be sung by a thousand doves?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I'm with MTM 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'll talk to teh Dove's leader. Lately his been in a real "volatile" mood though

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Send him my best regards and a pistol incase he suddenly has an urge to "approve"  the request. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




bark banning said:


> I'm with MTM
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I knew you were planning something with that troll Mr.Banning

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------




bark banning said:


> I'm with MTM
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I knew you were planning something with that troll Mr.Banning

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Send him my best regards and a pistol incase he suddenly has an urge to "approve"  the request.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We need to come up with awesome nicknames for all of the mods.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> We need to come up with awesome nicknames for all of the mods.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Errrrr mods seems cool 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'mma ban you and see if that resets teh Matrix!!1 Who's with me!!?? :victory::victory::silly:

Click to collapse



Doooooooettttttttttt :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

bark banning said:


> I'm with MTM
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I knew you were planning something with that troll Mr.Banning

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------

I think mods are testing if they can recreate the loop. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I knew you were planning something with that troll Mr.Banning
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]
> ...

Click to collapse



Quit double posting ya troll!!! Clean the cache on your apk and restart phone!!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 14, 2013)

Lol.. DN.. Tapatalk not so pleasant today eh? :

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

mark manning said:


> I'm with MTM
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Surprise surprise 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

In this case, 

Since i know xda doesn't love me. 
I'll stop posting till tomorrow, might as well hit the hey then  

I see auto toast popups like "reply successful"  and "duplicate thread error"  while I'm typing this down. 
@MTM
Don't ye dare doing something fishy with me account when im gonem

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> In this case,
> 
> Since i know xda doesn't love me.
> I'll stop posting till tomorrow, might as well hit the hey then
> ...

Click to collapse



Who, me? How dare you accuse me of trying to do something to your account...do I look suspicious to you?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Quit double posting ya troll!!! Clean the cache on your apk and restart phone!!

Click to collapse



Done. 

I had 26mb of cache for the xda app and it's now in cache heaven

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Done.
> 
> I had 26mb of cache for the xda app and it's now in cache heaven
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I'll do the same.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark manning (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> In this case,
> 
> Since i know xda doesn't love me.
> I'll stop posting till tomorrow, might as well hit the hey then
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

It seems that I have no cache...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Who, me? How dare you accuse me of trying to do something to your account...do I look suspicious to you?

Click to collapse



You're M_T_M not MTM. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I think I'll do the same.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's the xda apps cache size on your end? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## mark manning (Jun 14, 2013)

I failed  

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You're M_T_M not MTM.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]
> ...

Click to collapse



Like I already said...no cache!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 14, 2013)

Good night guys

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yo can......
> But not on multiple pages
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> ...

Click to collapse



That explains a lot.

Speaking of banning, I'm probably going to get banned because I made a post half awake like I always do. XD

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good night guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Good nite shadow

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good night guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Night. 







Android Pizza said:


> Like I already said...no cache!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






wierd. 

I had 26mb of em cash. 




mark manning said:


> I failed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You mods are immune to most stuff. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> That explains a lot.
> 
> Speaking of banning, I'm probably going to get banned because I made a post half awake like I always do. XD
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



PUP!
Where have you been?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

I think that i can verify that the cache was the reason behind such evil. 


And the day is saved once more thanks to the mighty incredibleness of M_T_M. 




This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## mark manning (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> And the day is saved once more thanks to the mighty incredibleness of M_T_M.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'mma ban you and see if that resets teh Matrix!!1 Who's with me!!?? :victory::victory::silly:

Click to collapse



Dooooeeeetttttnnnnnnaaaaaoooo.! 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




mark manning said:


> I failed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No surprises there then 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 14, 2013)

Too....many...mods 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## mark manning (Jun 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Too....many...mods
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



To many RCs 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Too....many...mods
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Too many mods that just lurk:sly:

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Too....many...mods
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



This thread has become the mod party house.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 14, 2013)

It's a hostile takeover! 


Quick hide yo wife, hide yo wifi

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## mark manning (Jun 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Too many mods that just lurk:sly:
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



I try to have fun :crying:

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 14, 2013)

mark manning said:


> To many Senior Members
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Ftfy




deathnotice01 said:


> It's a hostile takeover!
> 
> 
> Quick hide yo wife, hide yo wifi
> ...

Click to collapse



They be banning everyone out there 







Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 14, 2013)

mark manning said:


> I try to have fun :crying:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yea but then u become bark banning :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I think that i can verify that the cache was the reason behind such evil.
> 
> 
> And the day is saved once more thanks to the mighty incredibleness of M_T_M.
> ...

Click to collapse



Then why does it happen on browser?  I thought maybe it's when two people post at the same time but idk.. Seems unlikely. We need to test it. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Then why does it happen on browser?  I thought maybe it's when two people post at the same time but idk.. Seems unlikely. We need to test it.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



It happens to me when a post takes a long time to submit. 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jun 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Too....many...mods
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Negative...


mark manning said:


> To many RCs
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I agree....


jugg1es said:


> Too many mods that just lurk:sly:
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Possibly....


Android Pizza said:


> This thread has become the mod party house.
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hard Negative....


deathnotice01 said:


> It's a hostile takeover!
> Quick hide yo wife, hide yo wifi
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Not hardly...


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 14, 2013)

Judge Joseph Dredd said:


> Negative...
> 
> I agree....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Figured 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 14, 2013)

@Pineapple @Bacon @potato @banana

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

All token huh 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

All token huh 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> @Pineapple @Bacon @potato @banana
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side
> ...

Click to collapse



Coin't have any good names these days.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 14, 2013)

All token huh 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 14, 2013)

Judge Joseph Dredd said:


> Negative...
> 
> I agree....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trolled by a Judge...baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha...ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuun ya fools!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Trolled by a Judge...baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha...ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuun ya fools!!!!

Click to collapse



Unless it was Judge Judy, I don't care :stirthepot:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 15, 2013)

Was at Iowa state university for orientation. Got some really good pictures at Reiman gardens.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Was at Iowa state university for orientation. Got some really good pictures at Reiman gardens.

Click to collapse



Nice Mr Rex :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Only 3 pages got added?
What happened here 
Yesterday 20 pages got added in a night

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Only 3 pages got added?
> What happened here
> Yesterday 20 pages got added in a night
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Offtopic's changed


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Offtopic's changed

Click to collapse



You came when it was most boring 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Trolled by a Judge...baaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaha...ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuun ya fools!!!!

Click to collapse



Y U NO HILARIOUS LIKE B4  ?



veeman said:


> Was at Iowa state university for orientation. Got some really good pictures at Reiman gardens.

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Bye guys 
School  :crybaby2:

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Y U NO HILARIOUS LIKE B4  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



The proof is coming. As so soon as I get to my computer


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Jeff, I hate to be the one to break it to you, but you see your large white "cat"? It's a dog.

Or possibly a cat operating a robotic dog suit 







M_T_M said:


> Who, me? How dare you accuse me of trying to do something to your account...do I look suspicious to you?

Click to collapse



Those bubbles are suspicious. Ewww. :screwy:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jun 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Jeff, I hate to be the one to break it to you, but you see your large white "cat"? It's a dog.
> 
> Or possibly a cat operating a robotic dog suit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure if you could breathe underwater, bubbles would come out of unpleasant places.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

DN! where do i get those pokemon games???


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> DN! where do i get those pokemon games???
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



lrn2google?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> DN! where do i get those pokemon games???
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Try here.
http://bit.ly/yofVpu

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jun 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Jeff, I hate to be the one to break it to you, but you see your large white "cat"? It's a dog.
> 
> Or possibly a cat operating a robotic dog suit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lmao. i knew there was something fishy.  how are you jr? long time.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Tired, but mostly good. Work is almost stress free, but physically fatigues me.

How about you?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Jun 15, 2013)

nothing new with me lol. school started a week ako but my schedule's not as bad as last sem. :thumbup:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 15, 2013)

What's your degree in?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mark manning (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello

Sent from my Nexus 10


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10

Click to collapse



Are you guys going to be regulars here or are you SM's doing some sorta stakeout


----------



## mark manning (Jun 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Are you guys going to be regulars here or are you SM's doing some sorta stakeout

Click to collapse



I'm here cause I like this thread... As for the SMs I have no idea why they popped in like that. I wouldn't worry about it tho, If it had something to do with this thread or ot in general I would know about it


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

mark manning said:


> I'm here cause I like this thread... As for the SMs I have no idea why they popped in like that. I wouldn't worry about it tho, IG it had something GI do with this thread or of in general I would know about it

Click to collapse



Ah, gotcha :thumbup: carry on


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 15, 2013)

bark banning said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10

Click to collapse



Hello Mr.Banning. 


I'm in the mall right nao. 
It's sale day and I'mma be shoppin till me pockets and arms be droppin. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

Why does Mark's  dp look like sh!t ?? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​ 
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## mark manning (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Why does Mark's  dp look like sh!t ??
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Huh I don't get it? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Huh I don't get it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ever use facebook? try this [:sh¡t:] code or something like that. The smiley is like your pic  


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> ever use facebook? try this [:sh¡t:] code or something like that. The smiley is like your pic
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



In fb it's 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> In fb it's
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse


@mark manning ^^ that 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## mark manning (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @mark manning ^^ that
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Why you Lil troll 

I outta ..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Why you Lil troll
> 
> I outta .....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse










*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Why you Lil troll
> 
> I outta .....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Weren't you a mod for the galaxy y forum for some time

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## mark manning (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Weren't you a mod for the galaxy y forum for some time
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse




Nope , never had that forum 



TeeJay!! said:


> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Nope , never had that forum

Click to collapse



If I remember right, you closed a thread

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

Good morning muffs, mods and lurkers (mods or other) 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 15, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Nope , never had that forum

Click to collapse



I like that gif  lol.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mark manning (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> If I remember right, you closed a thread
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Hmmmm I don't recall that. I have about 50 or so forums but that isn't one of them


----------



## mark manning (Jun 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffs, mods and lurkers (mods or other)
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Morning juggs


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 15, 2013)

Afternoon guys.. 
Physics exam went better than expected 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Afternoon guys..
> Physics exam went better than expected
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Cool, good :beer::beer:

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




mark manning said:


> Morning juggs

Click to collapse



You can't come in here and expect not to get trolled by someone 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------




mark manning said:


> Morning juggs

Click to collapse



You can't come in here and expect not to get trolled by someone 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mark manning (Jun 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Cool, good :beer::beer:
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I know 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok Tapatalk is on the fritz again :banghead:

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ok Tapatalk is on the fritz again :banghead:
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Tapatalk does love @deathnotice01 more than you 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Tapatalk does love @deathnotice01 more than you
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



I know  it's fun to watch 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 15, 2013)

Srsly, and I have bought the app on Google Play:





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 15, 2013)

I use Tapatalk downloaded from Google lol  + it has all colours! Nit gonna give link cause warez

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jun 15, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> I use Tapatalk downloaded from Google lol  + it has all colours! Nit gonna give link cause warez
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And you are @QuantumFoam's :what: ?

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## hanisod (Jun 15, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> I use Tapatalk downloaded from Google lol  + it has all colours! Nit gonna give link cause warez
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You know 
Even talking about it is not allowed 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 15, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> I use Tapatalk downloaded from Google lol  + it has all colours! Nit gonna give link cause warez
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


@QuantumFoam has a baby  

Thanks jugg


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> @QuantumFoam has a baby

Click to collapse






*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## mark manning (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm...

Sent from my Nexus 10


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 15, 2013)

I wanna experience the tapatalk bug


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10

Click to collapse



...mmmH

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 15, 2013)

TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk TapatalktapatalkTapatalktapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

Will  you keep it down =___= I'm trying to sleep

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Will  you keep it down =___= I'm trying to sleep
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Pffft 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pffft
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



..ttffffp 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 15, 2013)

bark banning said:


> Why you Lil troll
> 
> I outta .....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Then do some banning Mr.Banning







TeeJay!! said:


> Tapatalk does love @deathnotice01 more than you
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse






I won't worry since teh great M_T_M has saved me. 






Prawesome said:


> @QuantumFoam has a baby
> 
> Thanks jugg

Click to collapse




So queefy does have a soft side. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> ..ttffffP
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Ftfy

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Then do some banning
> 
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse




He wont do that... He is occupied with increasing his post count. 






mark manning said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10

Click to collapse


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Then do some banning Mr.Banning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interview!

How does it feel to be loved by tapatalk?, Mr. DeathNotice


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 15, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Interview!
> 
> How does it feel to be loved by tapatalk?, Mr. DeathNotice

Click to collapse



It feels like like potato. 



Also the amount of butthurtitis in the GY thread is expanding. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It feels like like potato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just saw Ur posts in gy sections 

Made meh lulz  xD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Jeff, I hate to be the one to break it to you, but you see your large white "cat"? It's a dog.
> 
> Or possibly a cat operating a robotic dog suit

Click to collapse



Cat operating a robotic dog suit lol u cracked me up. No there are many dogs that have a decent iq level that we can easily have a conversation with. That happens to be one that was over for dinner who also happens to be our contact in Minnesota. Or contact for what? I can't tell you that or I'd have to kill u. You silly humans don't know the half off what's going on around you.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cat operating a robotic dog suit lol u cracked me up. No there are many dogs that have a decent iq level that we can easily have a conversation with. That happens to be one that was over for dinner who also happens to be our contact in Minnesota. Or contact for what? I can't tell you that or I'd have to kill u. You silly humans don't know the half off what's going on around you.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Dafuq 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> PUP!
> Where have you been?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's been a sad, busy last two weeks. Anyway, I don't really think anyone else likes me here lol. Except Jeff.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> It's been a sad, busy last two weeks. Anyway, I don't really think anyone else likes me here lol. Except Jeff.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



I know the feel bro 

M not likey by people

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dafuq
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> It's been a sad, busy last two weeks. Anyway, I don't really think anyone else likes me here lol. Except Jeff.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse





74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I know the feel bro
> 
> M not likey by people
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like you guys  no homo

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



You sniffing cat nip again


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> It's been a sad, busy last two weeks. Anyway, I don't really think anyone else likes me here lol. Except Jeff.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Pup I miss you

I haz sadz

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> You sniffing cat nip again

Click to collapse



Not atm but I just got some Jamaican in the mail.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Not atm but I just got some Jamaican in the mail.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



and here I was thinking you were sober


----------



## veeman (Jun 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cat operating a robotic dog suit lol u cracked me up. No there are many dogs that have a decent iq level that we can easily have a conversation with. That happens to be one that was over for dinner who also happens to be our contact in Minnesota. Or contact for what? I can't tell you that or I'd have to kill u. You silly humans don't know the half off what's going on around you.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I would not be able to buy anything with the amount of sense in your post.


----------



## _Variable (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool movie day! "Alvin and the  Chipmunks: Chipwrecked" in the morning, "The Rock" in the afternoon, and "21 Jump Street" at night  I love dad


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I know the feel bro
> 
> M not likey by people
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like you Jason 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 15, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Cool movie day! "Alvin and the  Chipmunks: Chipwrecked" in the morning, "The Rock" in the afternoon, and "21 Jump Street" at night  I love dad

Click to collapse



21 Jump Street 
Nice 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jun 15, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> 21 Jump Street
> Nice
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, pretty fun movie, mom had to warn me about not doing what they do while we were watching.
Is American high school really like that?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> and here I was thinking you were sober

Click to collapse



I am sober but not for long it's caturday and that Jamaican catnip iz calling my name :smokin:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cat operating a robotic dog suit lol u cracked me up. No there are many dogs that have a decent iq level that we can easily have a conversation with. That happens to be one that was over for dinner who also happens to be our contact in Minnesota. Or contact for what? I can't tell you that or I'd have to kill u. You silly humans don't know the half off what's going on around you.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse









_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 15, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Yeah, pretty fun movie, mom had to warn me about not doing what they do while we were watching.
> Is American high school really like that?

Click to collapse



Yes, its like that  

#NotRacistOrWhatever



Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> I would not be able to buy anything with the amount of sense in your post.

Click to collapse



Makes sense but rexs brains are smaller than their tiny arms so you just need to read it a few times then smack yourself real hard on the forehead. Of course you can't reach your forehead so have someone else do it for you. Once you complete this it'll all come clear.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



That's a bunch of crap. I do have dogs and cats, but I take my kitty on walks with a leash.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's a bunch of crap. I do have dogs and cats, but I take my kitty on walks with a leash.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You like your dogs or cats more

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's a bunch of crap. I do have dogs and cats, but I take my kitty on walks with a leash.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is true. Meh kittehs take walk all the time. Cairo needs a leash though 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You like your dogs or cats more
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



I love them equally.
(Yeah, cliche...I know.)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is true. Meh kittehs take walk all the time. Cairo needs a leash though
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Well, my cat can walk without a leash, but we (my family) think it's safer to walk him with one. Although, our second cat (we recently rescued him, still haven't even had a chance to get him his shots) just hangs out around our house.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I love them equally.
> (Yeah, cliche...I know.)
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm getting a female Labrador most probably 
My current dog will get a few years of company before he dies
Maybe he'll teach her a thing or two 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm getting a female Labrador most probably
> My current dog will get a few years of company before he dies
> Maybe he'll *show* her a thing or two
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



ftfy 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

Up until a year ago I've had both for about the last 30 odd years. My dogs were always my preferred animal. Pic of my last lab in the pets thread i believe 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> ftfy
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



:sly:

sent from my toilet seat

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Up until a year ago I've had both for about the last 30 odd years. My dogs were always my preferred animal. Pic of my last lab in the pets thread i believe
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Yup 
Even my preferred animal is a dog

sent from my toilet seat

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Up until a year ago I've had both for about the last 30 odd years. My dogs were always my preferred animal. Pic of my last lab in the pets thread i believe
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Yup 
Even my preferred animal is a dog

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> It's been a sad, busy last two weeks. Anyway, I don't really think anyone else likes me here lol. Except Jeff.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



I leik you pup, 

You're a good dawg







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cat operating a robotic dog suit lol u cracked me up. No there are many dogs that have a decent iq level that we can easily have a conversation with. That happens to be one that was over for dinner who also happens to be our contact in Minnesota. Or contact for what? I can't tell you that or I'd have to kill u. You silly humans don't know the half off what's going on around you.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Robocat saviour of the feline justice. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jun 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Makes sense but rexs brains are smaller than their tiny arms so you just need to read it a few times then smack yourself real hard on the forehead. Of course you can't reach your forehead so have someone else do it for you. Once you complete this it'll all come clear.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



:|


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I leik you pup,
> 
> You're a good dawg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

I has a dashund  ( don't know if its spelled right  )


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I has a dashund  ( don't know if its spelled right  )
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



I have a golden retriever crossed with a German shepherd 
A golden Shepard 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I have a golden retriever crossed with a German shepherd
> A golden Shepard
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



I have two Beagles.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I have two Beagles.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They're the cutest breed of dog

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> They're the cutest breed of dog
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



...and the loudest.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ...and the loudest.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rotweilers are banned in US right? also in Brit ( @undercover ) and some other countries...


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Rotweilers are banned in US right? also in Brit ( @undercover ) and some other countries...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



I doubt it 
Pitbull maybe 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Rotweilers are banned in US right? also in Brit ( @undercover ) and some other countries...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Rottweilers are ok over here 







darkshadow246 said:


> I doubt it
> Pitbull maybe
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Certain breeds are 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

Chihuahuas are da sheet

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 15, 2013)

No one likes prawns?  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No one likes prawns?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You can't leash a prawn and play fetch with it  trust me, the looks they gave me put an end to my attempts


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I has a dashund  ( don't know if its spelled right  )
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



No way u got a wiener dog :thumbup: z love those dogs. My mom and my brother both have Chihuahuas 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## _Variable (Jun 15, 2013)

Saw this post on Facebook. (translated by me)

"NAKITEXT"

Girl1: Sis patext naman?(Sis, Can I text on your phone?)

Girl2: Sure sis.

Girl1: Taray naka iphone5(Wow, you have an iPhone 5)

Girl2: Ganon talaga pag umuunlad.(It's like that when your successfull

Girl1: Tapos na sis. Saan ko sesend SIM1 o SIM2?(Im finished, where do i send it, SIM1 or SIM 2?)

NYAHHH! Like if you get it!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Rotweilers are banned in US right? also in Brit ( @undercover ) and some other countries...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Depends on what state.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 15, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Saw this post on Facebook. (translated by me)
> 
> "NAKITEXT"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 bwahaha.. China sh*t!


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No one likes prawns?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No. 
They can't play fetch and cook bacon or taste like one. 





I have 2 jack terriers (or atleast i think they're jack terriers) 
Sausage and Rum. I've posted pics of them in the pets thread. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No.
> They can't play fetch and cook bacon or taste like one.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









RohinZaraki said:


> You can't leash a prawn and play fetch with it  trust me, the looks they gave me put an end to my attempts

Click to collapse



I don't care what you guys say. Prawns rock  just like me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I don't care what you guys say. Prawns rock  just like me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Why yes, prawns do live on rocks


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 15, 2013)

Too much rain here:sly:

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 15, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Too much rain here:sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Then donate some to the deserts. 

I'm not quite sure if fedex ships them. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Then donate some to the deserts.
> 
> I'm not quite sure if fedex ships them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is Mumbai
Here flood comes more times than rain

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 15, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> This is Mumbai
> Here flood comes more times than rain
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Does some parts of india get snow? 

We only have 2 seasons here- the really wet and really dry seasons

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Does some parts of india get snow?
> 
> We only have 2 seasons here- the really wet and really dry seasons
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some northern parts 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> This is Mumbai
> Here flood comes more times than rain
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



well in the uk, its the opposite 

hardly seen any flooding at all


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes northern parts 
Well we have three seasons 
Summer~ too hot
Winter~ cold
And monsoon~ totally wet

Sent from my GT-S5360

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> well in the uk, its the opposite
> 
> hardly seen any flooding at all

Click to collapse



Drainage system sucks here

Sent from my GT-S5360

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> well in the uk, its the opposite
> 
> hardly seen any flooding at all

Click to collapse



Drainage system sucks here

Sent from my GT-S5360

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> well in the uk, its the opposite
> 
> hardly seen any flooding at all

Click to collapse



Drainage system sucks here

Sent from my GT-S5360

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> well in the uk, its the opposite
> 
> hardly seen any flooding at all

Click to collapse



Drainage system sucks here

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Yes northern parts
> Well we have three seasons
> Summer~ too hot
> Winter~ cold
> ...

Click to collapse




i got it the first time 

:silly: :laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> i got it the first time
> 
> :silly: :laugh:

Click to collapse



Don't have tapatalk or xda app?

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> well in the uk, its the opposite
> 
> hardly seen any flooding at all

Click to collapse



Drainage system sucks here

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Don't have tapatalk or xda app?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



yes tapatalk but me no have probs :highfive: :victory:


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 15, 2013)

Oops 
Tapatalk is buggy

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 15, 2013)

I like prawns. 
With mayonnaise. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

i like em spicy :silly:


----------



## undercover (Jun 15, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Oops
> Tapatalk is buggy
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



You


Seraz007 said:


> i like em spicy :silly:

Click to collapse



and you. Make your sigs smaller.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> You
> 
> and you. Make your sigs smaller.

Click to collapse



i thought anything under 7 cm is okay/ 

a mod said that


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> i thought anything under 7 cm is okay/
> 
> a mod said that

Click to collapse



We're talking about sigs, not d!cks


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> We're talking about sigs, not d!cks

Click to collapse



i know man

is it too "big"?

i've seen way more bigger 

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

you're siggy height and mine are about the same height

at least as i see em from my pc


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> You
> 
> and you. Make your sigs smaller.

Click to collapse



Hmmm what?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

you're siggy height and mine are about the same height

at least as i see em from my pc


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> And you are @QuantumFoam's :what: ?
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Nope. I'm new to XDA + never heard of that guy.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 15, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Nope. I'm new to XDA + never heard of that guy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you read the OP of this thread by chance? 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Did you read the OP of this thread by chance?
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



I believe no

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 15, 2013)

Just saw his name there now. Meh.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jun 15, 2013)

Just ate ice cream sandwich

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> yes tapatalk but me no have probs :highfive: :victory:

Click to collapse



:highfive: and :victory: aren't tapatalk smilies 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 15, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Nope. I'm new to XDA + never heard of that guy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You even have an N4, just like him


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> :highfive: and :victory: aren't tapatalk smilies
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



yes im on pc atm 

didnt have tapatalk problems when i used em

still trying to get my gnex into "sync" (photos,music,contacts etc  )


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Nope. I'm new to XDA + never heard of that guy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why are u quantumfoam???

You grumpy?? :sly:

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO6ZBnNFg4M&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Good night guys 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

Gnite

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, dead thread for four hours? I thought I missed something.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow. Less than 40 pages while I was gone.
I'm disappointed, and you all should be ashamed.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wow. Less than 40 pages while I was gone.
> I'm disappointed, and you all should be ashamed.

Click to collapse



Copycat much? :banghead:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Copycat much? :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Waddayamean?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Waddayamean?

Click to collapse



*troll shields activated*

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *troll shields activated*
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I dunno what you are referring to.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I dunno what you are referring to.

Click to collapse





______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> @QuantumFoam has a baby
> 
> Thanks jugg

Click to collapse





TeeJay!! said:


> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse




Deadly said:


> And you are @QuantumFoam's :what: ?
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse




What's with the doppelganger rumors 



Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> What's with the doppelganger rumors
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As in shadow clones?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> As in shadow clones?

Click to collapse




Or maybe I'm schizophrenic.





Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Or maybe I'm schizophrenic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah. You're just a ninja.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nah. You're just a ninja.

Click to collapse






> I'm sorry but QuantumFoam isn't here right now. This is Quantuum4

Click to collapse



Stereotypical schizophrenic response 




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jun 16, 2013)

I went to Barnes and Noble and bought a cartoon calculus book. :/


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> I went to Barnes and Noble and bought a cartoon calculus book. :/

Click to collapse



Pics!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jun 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Pics!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lots of lulz.
http://www.amazon.com/The-Cartoon-Guide-Calculus-Guides/dp/0061689092


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Just saw his name there now. Meh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi noob food 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Stereotypical schizophrenic response
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait?

You both are different,
Or are you? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 16, 2013)

*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Stereotypical schizophrenic response
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait?

You both are different,
Or are you? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

Today is the apocalypse for most bronies 
It's entertaining seeing some of them freak out 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Haha
Cute dawg

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Today is the apocalypse for most bronies
> It's entertaining seeing some of them freak out
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Today a movie releases in which ponies get transformed to humans and it might end their pony show forever 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Today a movie releases in which ponies get transformed to humans and it might end their pony show forever
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



And why did you bring it to the frat?!



Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And why did you bring it to the frat?!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




It's funny

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> It's funny
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



It's funny that the fandom is getting downsized, I'll give you that. 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's funny that the fandom is getting downsized, I'll give you that.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok funs over
A guy is getting serious about the apocalypse posts

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Ok funs over
> A guy is getting serious about the apocalypse posts
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



He really needs to calm down.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's funny that the fandom is getting downsized, I'll give you that.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To be honest, I doubt this will do much. I mean, we still have the actual Pony show and some Bronies are actually claiming to enjoy this movie now. Those who don't may just ignore it whilst others will probably just stick to Season 4 anyways. Hardly the end really 
I mean, for some, this could be the beginning of a new fandom :what:

Edit: I thought I posted this in the Brony thread, sorry guys

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to important, but it's more important to be nice.



         "When I was a young man, I had liberty, but I did not see it. I had time, but I did not know it. And I had love, but I did not feel it. Many decades would pass before I understood the meaning of all three. And now, in the twilight of my life, this understanding has passed into contentment.  Love, liberty, and time: once so disposable, are the fuels that drive me forward"


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy father's day you smelly responsible chums 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Happy father's day you smelly responsible chums
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse


@DowntownJeffBrown @undercover @Juggles @Apex @TheSkinnyDrummer @Deadly  

who else??


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown @undercover @Juggles @Apex @TheSkinnyDrummer @Deadly
> 
> who else??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly's a dad 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Deadly's a dad
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Troll.  He has a 1½ year old son.


----------



## veeman (Jun 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Troll.  He has a 1½ year old son.

Click to collapse



Wat...


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wat...

Click to collapse



Obviously, we'll get nowhere until @Deadly backs up my declaration.


----------



## veeman (Jun 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Obviously, we'll get nowhere until @Deadly backs up my declaration.

Click to collapse



No, how did you do the 1/2 sign as a fraction?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Titman (aka deadly) you bashtard! 

You never told us you had a kid

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 16, 2013)

You forgot @jRi0T68!

I'm a dad!

My wife gave me this early. When I spotted the tie in a store window I didn't know it was handmade Italian silk with color-matched Swarovski crystals.






She talked the guy down to under 40% of list by saying how I have literally saved her life while acting like a single dad because she was too sick.

My wife is amazing.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown @undercover @Juggles @Apex @TheSkinnyDrummer @Deadly
> 
> who else??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel so left out 

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy papa's day to all the dads who read this...and @Deadly, you have some serious explaining to do


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown @undercover @Juggles @Apex @TheSkinnyDrummer @Deadly
> 
> who else??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u  @TeeJay!! :thumbup: 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



It's teh wiener dawg :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Happy papa's day to all the dads who read this...and @Deadly, you have some serious explaining to do

Click to collapse



Or maybe @TeeJay!! 

I am just taking care of his baby.. since he said he is young and can't take that responsibility..

I felt sad and taking care of his baby until he is ready.

So, for his sake I kept quiet and I'm just temporary dad..

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Or maybe @TeeJay!!
> 
> I am just taking care of his baby.. since he said he is young and can't take that responsibility..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You forgot @jRi0T68!
> 
> I'm a dad!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I did remember you but didnt know to spell your usename! sorry! and my best wishes too! 






flastnoles11 said:


> I feel so left out
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Imma sorry Sir! I genuinly forgot! (I never seen you much around compared to the others..  ) 

and @Deadly... how long will ya lie man?? The truth will come out...


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You forgot @jRi0T68!
> 
> I'm a dad!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow man.. That tie looks sweet.. You have an awesome wife :beer:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 16, 2013)

Truth, that Ichigo is yours and Deadly's lovechild?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy Father's Day to everyone who's a dad

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I did remember you but didnt know to spell your usename! sorry! and my best wishes too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's all good, I don't celebrate anyways . Been busy fixing up the house getting ready to sell, but should be done soon and be around more after

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 16, 2013)

Good morning 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> it's all good, I don't celebrate anyways . Been busy fixing up the house getting ready to sell, but should be done soon and be around more after
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Selling your house after repairing?? Thats new!  







jugg1es said:


> Good morning
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Good afternoon!! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Selling your house after repairing?? Thats new!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trying to turn a profit so the wife and I can move to Florida... it's actually quite common, buy a house on foreclosure, make some improvements and sell it for a profit...  we bought for right under $60,000 hoping to get around 85-90 when it's all said and done...   we would settle for anything over 72 though since we've only put$2,000 into it and probably only need to put about 1 more into it before it's completed...  that'll put us around $10,000 profit and honestly we wouldn't complain about that.. 

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Trying to turn a profit so the wife and I can move to Florida... it's actually quite common, buy a house on foreclosure, make some improvements and sell it for a profit...  we bought for right under $60,000 hoping to get around 85-90 when it's all said and done...   we would settle for anything over 72 though since we've only put$2,000 into it and probably only need to put about 1 more into it before it's completed...  that'll put us around $10,000 profit and honestly we wouldn't complain about that..
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Cool! Good luck with that! :thumbup: 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Trying to turn a profit so the wife and I can move to Florida... it's actually quite common, buy a house on foreclosure, make some improvements and sell it for a profit...  we bought for right under $60,000 hoping to get around 85-90 when it's all said and done...   we would settle for anything over 72 though since we've only put$2,000 into it and probably only need to put about 1 more into it before it's completed...  that'll put us around $10,000 profit and honestly we wouldn't complain about that..
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Sounds like a solid plan, 

Wish you all the best.  

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Cool! Good luck with that! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse











deathnotice01 said:


> Sounds like a solid plan,
> 
> Wish you all the best.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks to both of you, hopefully it all works out in the end..... :thumbup:

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## undercover (Jun 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks to both of you, hopefully it all works out in the end..... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Fingers crossed 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jun 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks to both of you, hopefully it all works out in the end..... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Definitely :thumbup:

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Trying to turn a profit so the wife and I can move to Florida... it's actually quite common, buy a house on foreclosure, make some improvements and sell it for a profit...  we bought for right under $60,000 hoping to get around 85-90 when it's all said and done...   we would settle for anything over 72 though since we've only put$2,000 into it and probably only need to put about 1 more into it before it's completed...  that'll put us around $10,000 profit and honestly we wouldn't complain about that..
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Never took you for an entrepreneur 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## undercover (Jun 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Never took you for an entrepreneur
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



That's not being an entrepreneur. That's common sense. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> That's not being an entrepreneur. That's common sense.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I plan to sell my soul, any idea how much it's worth?

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd give around 10$

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I plan to sell my soul, any idea how much it's worth?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Frat... Let the bidding start!! 

I give a 1$ a 1$... Who's in? 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> That's not being an entrepreneur. That's *common sense*.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Funny, I seem to have none and have no interest in aquiring such a thing


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> I'd give around 10$
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





TeeJay!! said:


> Frat... Let the bidding start!!
> 
> I give a 1$ a 1$... Who's in?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't you people realize the authenticity of my soul? 










RohinZaraki said:


> Funny, I seem to have none and have no interest in aquiring such a thing

Click to collapse



Sense ain't so common nowadays. 
HTC has a patent on them, prepare for idiotization. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I plan to sell my soul, any idea how much it's worth?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



15 15 15$

Anyone?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 16, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> 15 15 15$
> 
> Anyone?

Click to collapse



645SYP XD

Ok. I have 100$

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 16, 2013)

hanisod said:


> 645SYP XD
> 
> Ok. I have 100$
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



OK we got 100$

110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ Anyone?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> OK we got 100$
> 
> 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ Anyone?

Click to collapse



3000$ 
How's about that 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 3000$
> How's about that
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Do you even own that kind of money 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

Y'ello muffins... happy father's day!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can't you people realize the authenticity of my soul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill give you tuppence for it,  i expect change 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ill give you tuppence for it,  i expect change
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Thruppence! 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ill give you tuppence for it,  i expect change
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Only if it's designed with a hot red bacon strips

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Y'ello muffins... happy father's day!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey pizza...

Thank u 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey pizza...
> 
> Thank u
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Only if it's designed with a hot red bacon strips
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I'm gonna switch to your rom 
Getting bored of my current phone 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm gonna switch to your rom
> Getting bored of my current phone
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



What phone do you have...?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What phone do you have...?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have a room..err...I mean a ROM!!..

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What phone do you have...?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Galaxy y 
Very cheap 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You have a room..err...I mean a ROM!!..
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



You didn't know I had a ROM, Señor M_T_M? 







darkshadow246 said:


> Galaxy y
> Very cheap
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



That's what I thought.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Galaxy y
> Very cheap
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



M also stuck with this... But it has a great variety of roms and kernels


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 16, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> 15 15 15$
> 
> Anyone?

Click to collapse



 Not so fast!







hanisod said:


> 645SYP XD
> 
> Ok. I have 100$
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse




Whaat?!?!? !






74M3NUMB3RS said:


> OK we got 100$
> 
> 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ 110$ Anyone?

Click to collapse






Why you lil..




darkshadow246 said:


> 3000$
> How's about that
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



But but... i live closer! Give me that sh*t! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

@TeeJay!! Has it shown up yet?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @TeeJay!! Has it shown up yet?
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



No 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 16, 2013)

Wendy’s baconator so damn gooood 
We had lunch at Wendy's 

Happy Fathers Day BTW


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Wendy’s baconator so damn gooood
> We had lunch at Wendy's
> 
> Happy Fathers Day BTW

Click to collapse



Am I the only one who thinks the new Wendy's logo is creepy?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the new Wendy's logo is creepy?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, I am the second one


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 16, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> No, I am the second one

Click to collapse



She will devour your soul with the side of bacon


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> She will devour your soul with the side of bacon

Click to collapse



I doubt


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You have a room..err...I mean a ROM!!..
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Hi trool







darkshadow246 said:


> I'm gonna switch to your rom
> Getting bored of my current phone
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse




Sounds great, 
Knock yo self out






RohinZaraki said:


> She will devour your soul with the side of bacon

Click to collapse



Then call me jesus and send me to heaven because i repent with all the bacon lovin witj Wendy's 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Whaat?!?!? !

Click to collapse



Those.... 





They worth....... 
5$ XD
beside the 100 dollars I have 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Then call me jesus and send me to heaven because i repent with all the bacon lovin witj Wendy's
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Hi xda Jesus 

Wait your not xda Jesus we all know who the xda Jesus is. Unfortunately the xda Romans and  Pharisees got him 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hi xda Jesus
> 
> Wait your not xda Jesus we all know who the xda Jesus is. Unfortunately the xda Romans and  Pharisees got him
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



So does this mean i can't rule the world, enslave humanity and have 5,365 supermodel wives? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So does this mean i can't rule the world, enslave humanity and have 5,365 supermodel wives?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Yes u can still do that. U just need to team up with the kittehs cause we are getting really close. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes u can still do that. U just need to team up with the kittehs cause we are getting really close.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Let us have a talk, 

I feel a strong alliance with kitties and tities. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Let us have a talk,
> 
> I feel a strong alliance with kitties and tities.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those stupid humans don't even know what's coming. I think our alliance will be strong. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?l

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------

 
http://www.futurefarms.org.uk/assets/images/cat_potatoB.jpg

http://www.jenkatgames.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/32510428529594394_xYYwEQ7X_f.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/BVQYd.jpg

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Those stupid humans don't even know what's coming. I think our alliance will be strong.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?l
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those pictures were epic xD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> Those pictures were epic xD

Click to collapse



It's the beginning of a new very powerful alliance 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It's the beginning of a new very powerful alliance
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi trool
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why doesn't the home button take me to the launcher brah 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 16, 2013)

i lol'd so hard seeing those pics that i got kicked out of the room. Apparently.. it was filled with people waiting for the result of a nailbiting finish of a damn cricket match lol 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 16, 2013)

Wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> i lol'd so hard seeing those pics that i got kicked out of the room. Apparently.. it was filled with people waiting for the result of a nailbiting finish of a damn cricket match lol
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Lmao
I know that feel brah


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why doesn't the home button take me to the launcher brah
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Hmm, it's supposed to. 

Weird. 







Quantuum4 said:


> Wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






hi grumpa lump #2




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Those stupid humans don't even know what's coming. I think our alliance will be strong.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?l
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes yes, 
Our mighty paws and tubers will crush them all and make them bow down before our wrath 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lmao
> I know that feel brah

Click to collapse



Dont know why people are so freaking crazy about it! damn! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Dont know why people are so freaking crazy about it! damn!
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Hitting a ball with a hammer, meh. Too easy

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hitting a ball with a hammer, meh. Too easy
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Check your pm

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> i lol'd so hard seeing those pics that i got kicked out of the room. Apparently.. it was filled with people waiting for the result of a nailbiting finish of a damn cricket match lol
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Haha lol

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Yes yes,
> Our mighty paws and tubers will crush them all and make them bow down before our wrath
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha lol
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

Jeff, do any of your kittehs look liek this?


Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Jeff, do any of your kittehs look liek this?
> View attachment 2047606
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We have a kitteh that's works with pa. That's a cartoon rendition of him.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We have a kitteh that's works with pa. That's a cartoon rendition of him.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Orly?
Does he hav an N4?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Pup I miss you
> 
> I haz sadz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry for making you sad.

And, I'm really pissed about my horrible two weeks. I'm going to be sadder tomorrow too...

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm sorry for making you sad.
> 
> And, I'm really pissed about my horrible two weeks. I'm going to be sadder tomorrow too...
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



lulwut?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm sorry for making you sad.
> 
> And, I'm really pissed about my horrible two weeks. I'm going to be sadder tomorrow too...
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Hi Pup!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Orly?
> Does he hav an N4?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



White one

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> I'm sorry for making you sad.
> 
> And, I'm really pissed about my horrible two weeks. I'm going to be sadder tomorrow too...
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Why??? And you don't worry just miss chatting with u. Do what u gotta do bro 


We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




Arnav.G said:


> lulwut?

Click to collapse



He's my pup 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

Counter Striker 1.6, Anyone?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi Pup!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey!







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> White one
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I'm getting my English exam results tomorrow and they are going to be bad like all my other exam results! I. Am. Having. The. Worst. 3. Weeks. Ever.
;(


Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey frat

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 16, 2013)

Sup. :|


----------



## veeman (Jun 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More time studying and less time on XDA...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Sup. :|

Click to collapse



I am fine, how about you?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 16, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Sup. :|

Click to collapse



Yo :|


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yo :|

Click to collapse



Enough >.<


----------



## veeman (Jun 16, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> Enough >.<

Click to collapse



Who are you?


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 16, 2013)

Bored + going to bed.


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse



A new OT guy, Any problems :|


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm sorry for making you sad.
> 
> And, I'm really pissed about my horrible two weeks. I'm going to be sadder tomorrow too...
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Don't repress being sad. It's part of knowing you're alive.

Feel free to pm me if you need to talk. You'll get through it, and if you do so with integrity, you'll become a better man for enduring hardships.







Arnav.G said:


> lulwut?

Click to collapse




Yeeeeaaaaahhhh... if you could be a little less insensitive, that'd be greeeeeaaaaaaat.

Yeeeeaaaahhh. /Lumberg




veeman said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse



I'm not yet sure we want to know.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 16, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> Counter Striker 1.6, Anyone?

Click to collapse



I play cs:s :cyclops:

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 16, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I play cs:s :cyclops:
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Another CS Player Here 

I play CS Source, CS Condition Zero, CS 1.6 and CS:GO


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 17, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> Another CS Player Here
> 
> I play CS Source, CS Condition Zero, CS 1.6 and CS:GO

Click to collapse



Great! i salute you! Go play now. 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## veeman (Jun 17, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> A new OT guy, Any problems :|

Click to collapse



Introduce thyself.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Introduce thyself.

Click to collapse



I'm potato. Problem?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm potato. Problem?

Click to collapse



*sigh*
What with you people and potatoes? 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> *sigh*
> What with you people and potatoes?
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Bacon and Hash Browns are delicious 

sent from my :tank:


----------



## veeman (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> *sigh*
> What with you people and potatoes?
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



I don't know, man. But they give me gas.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> *sigh*
> What with you people and potatoes?
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse


----------



## cascabel (Jun 17, 2013)

moring frat beings. is it prawn's birthday today?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## veeman (Jun 17, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Y U NO HILARIOUS LIKE B4  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen

Click to collapse



Proof is coming...




IMG_4357 by vishnumadhusoodanan, on Flickr




IMG_4338 by vishnumadhusoodanan, on Flickr




IMG_4375 by vishnumadhusoodanan, on Flickr


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Proof is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice pics. :thumbup:

Happy Birthday  @Prawesome!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 17, 2013)

We wish you a herpey berthdey prawn

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 17, 2013)

Wasted an hour of my time thanks to crappy M$. 
And now it's 3AM. :banghead:

Good morning all.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wasted an hour of my time thanks to crappy M$.
> And now it's 3AM. :banghead:
> 
> Good morning all.

Click to collapse



Good morning. I'm going to do a maths exam now. It starts at 9 am 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------

Dead forum is dead

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Good morning. I'm going to do a maths exam now. It starts at 9 am
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning Tezla.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks guys.. How did all you guys get to know about it?  lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Proof is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who is the blue shirt guy? A guide or something? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

And... It seems like Google is going to spend millions of dollars to get rid of child sex in its searches and stuff.. My respect for those guys just increased.. A lot

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

And... It seems like Google is going to spend millions of dollars to get rid of child sex in its searches and stuff.. My respect for those guys just increased.. A lot

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 17, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Good morning Tezla.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Driving home already and the exam hasn't even ended yet. :victory: I reckon I got 100%  

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Driving home already and the exam hasn't even ended yet. :victory: I reckon I got 100%
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Morning frat

Birthday shrimp :thumbup::beer:

Good job Tezla :thumbup::beer:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Thanks guys.. How did all you guys get to know about it?  lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday brah 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 17, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Happy birthday brah
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



+1

Though, I don't know him


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 17, 2013)

Happy umbilical liberation day seafood 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 17, 2013)

Lmao... Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lmao... Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse









_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Deadly (Jun 17, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> Another CS Player Here
> 
> I play CS Source, CS Condition Zero, CS 1.6 and CS:GO

Click to collapse


 @Arnav.G.. Intoduction.. or Read OP and then give intro. But, intro is kinda must. we dont know who you are. read the OP once. and ya, i play CS.





cascabel said:


> moring frat beings. is it prawn's birthday today?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Indeed it is ! 
@Prawesome. yo prawn! happy birthday.. xda shows birthday. or may be fb ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

Hiya frat muffins.
@Prawesome Happy birthday shrimpy!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 17, 2013)

Yo! I am Arnav Gosain! A 13 Y/O Android Freak 

Currently working on my kernel  

I love Music, Like everybody does 

I listed to Helloween and Megadeth! I love Rock Metal  

EDIT:

I also hate Justin Gayber 


Is this enough  @Deadly?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello People and Happy Birthday Prawsome! Have a blast!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Hello People and Happy Birthday Prawsome! Have a blast!

Click to collapse



+1
Happy birthday! 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Happy birthday Prawesome.

Hello everyone else!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yello people !


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Blue people

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 17, 2013)

Good night guise 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 17, 2013)

I love this one  LoL


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 17, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @Arnav.G.. Intoduction.. or Read OP and then give intro. But, intro is kinda must. we dont know who you are. read the OP once. and ya, i play CS.
> Indeed it is !
> 
> @Prawesome. yo prawn! happy birthday.. xda shows birthday. or may be fb ?

Click to collapse



Both I guess.. I have to check my mail for that Bday wish from xda.. XD

Thanks guys 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (Jun 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Both I guess.. I have to check my mail for that Bday wish from xda.. XD
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



happy birthday brother. :beer:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Apex (Jun 17, 2013)

Happy Vaginal Birth Canal Liberation Anniversary, PrawnDawg! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Happy Vaginal Birth Canal Liberation Anniversary, PrawnDawg!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Will you update OP with my name in the member list?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> Will you update OP with my name in the member list?

Click to collapse



Nope 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> Will you update OP with my name in the member list?

Click to collapse



Why would he do that???? You haven't had your 2 week watch or your pledge period yet. Have u even asked to start your 2 week watch period?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why would he do that???? You haven't had your 2 week watch or your pledge period yet. Have u even asked to start your 2 week watch period?
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Start it now :/


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 17, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> Start it now :/

Click to collapse



There's a 1 week pre-watch period before the watch period so we know we're not wasting our time.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> There's a 1 week pre-watch period before the watch period so we know we're not wasting our time.

Click to collapse



Oh it's one week not two that right :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Apex (Jun 17, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> Will you update OP with my name in the member list?

Click to collapse



Dude, I don't even know you! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dude, I don't even know you!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And who the hell are you to come in here acting like the boss 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Apex (Jun 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And who the hell are you to come in here acting like the boss
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



I'm Apex. That's who! 

-Signed, "The Boss" 

 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'm Apex. That's who!
> 
> -Signed, "The Boss"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yes. I remember you, it was oh sooooo long ago. Thought you had retired or died or something 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 17, 2013)

Guys guys guys!!! My second hand HTC One arrived! Omgomgomgomgomomg it has Android Revolutiooooon! Omg!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'm Apex. That's who!
> 
> -Signed, "The Boss"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mr. Apex, how are nicknames assigned?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jun 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Oh yes. I remember you, it was oh sooooo long ago. Thought you had retired or died or something
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've been super busy lately. But I still keep an eye on you muffins (and Jugheads)! 





Android Pizza said:


> Mr. Apex, how are nicknames assigned?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They are assigned by the boss - whoever that is, right Jug?  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 17, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Guys guys guys!!! My second hand HTC One arrived! Omgomgomgomgomomg it has Android Revolutiooooon! Omg!!!

Click to collapse



Hehehehe
Seems every one is getting dat phone 
My congrats 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 17, 2013)

Ty ty ty ty !!!! Definitely not going to sleep this night lol  Boom Sounnnnd


----------



## hanisod (Jun 17, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Ty ty ty ty !!!! Definitely not going to sleep this night lol  Boom Sounnnnd

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha
Lol
Boom :nuke: 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 17, 2013)

Well sadly, had to move to Sprint in order to use it.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'm Apex. That's who!
> 
> -Signed, "The Boss"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I think I remember u. I think

Meow 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yeah, I've been super busy lately. But I still keep an eye on you muffins (and Jugheads)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought they were aquired from the muffins whilst posting. 
And why did i never make the op with " advisor to the GB"? 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 17, 2013)

@Apex
I actually don't know you 
While scrolling around the OP I saw your name, nothing much


----------



## Apex (Jun 17, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> @Apex
> I actually don't know you
> While scrolling around the OP I saw your name, nothing much

Click to collapse



Your powers of perception are impeccable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Your powers of perception are impeccable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And your powers to post are second to none well............ None mostly 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 17, 2013)

Sorry Apex.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 17, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Sorry Apex.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You change phone's everyday  Yesterday you had Nexus 4 :/


----------



## veeman (Jun 17, 2013)

Arnav.G said:


> You change phone's everyday  Yesterday you had Nexus 4 :/

Click to collapse



Too much $


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Too much $

Click to collapse



I think he exchange it from his friend :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 17, 2013)

Huge bee's nest outside. I mean thousands of bees... How can I get the most fun out of this? Ideas?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huge bee's nest outside. I mean thousands of bees... How can I get the most fun out of this? Ideas?

Click to collapse



Catapult 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huge bee's nest outside. I mean thousands of bees... How can I get the most fun out of this? Ideas?

Click to collapse



Flame torch 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huge bee's nest outside. I mean thousands of bees... How can I get the most fun out of this? Ideas?

Click to collapse



Last time sometime like that happened, I threw a bunch of water balloons


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huge bee's nest outside. I mean thousands of bees... How can I get the most fun out of this? Ideas?

Click to collapse



Baseball bat.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huge bee's nest outside. I mean thousands of bees... How can I get the most fun out of this? Ideas?

Click to collapse



Run. Just run.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Baseball bat.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



^^this. I guarantee you won't get stung 

Btw there's been a ton of wasps getting into our house. Might be a nest somewhere.

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> ^^this. I guarantee you won't get stung
> 
> Btw there's been a ton of wasps getting into our house. Might be a nest somewhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They might be in the timber (floor,  rafters etc,) they mush up the wood to build the nest. 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huge bee's nest outside. I mean thousands of bees... How can I get the most fun out of this? Ideas?

Click to collapse



Shower yourself with pure honey bee
Get outside
Poke the beehive with a short stick
Record the incident
Post said incident here
Many LULZ will be had
Repeat twice more
?????
!!!!!!!!!
%%%%
PROFIT!!!1!!!1


----------



## mark manning (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Shower yourself with pure honey bee
> Get outside
> Poke the beehive with a short stick
> Record the incident
> ...

Click to collapse



+ 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## vale amicis (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Shower yourself with pure honey bee
> Get outside
> Poke the beehive with a short stick
> Record the incident
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

Lulz :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

mark manning said:


> + 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mr. Banning, you can save yourself time with this!
+∞

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Huge bee's nest outside. I mean thousands of bees... How can I get the most fun out of this? Ideas?

Click to collapse



Piss on the bee hive. Guaranteed to be fun 100%.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Piss on the bee hive. Guaranteed to be fun 100%.

Click to collapse



Now this leaps out at me as the best and most suitable solution to your dilemma, i would fully endorse this endeavour. :thumbup:

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

Bees are dying out. If they do, we die too as will most of other living beings on the planet. . Being stung by the bee means that said bee will die. In short, harming or provoking them is equal to a suicide in the long run. Take care of them. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Bees are dying out. If they do, we die too as will most of other living beings on the planet. . Being stung by the bee means that said bee will die. In short, harming or provoking them is equal to a suicide in the long run. Take care of them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well that went well 


_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well that went well
> 
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Lol. If it's wasps not bees, i second every suggestion above on having fun :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Bees are dying out. If they do, we die too as will most of other living beings on the planet. . Being stung by the bee means that said bee will die. In short, harming or provoking them is equal to a suicide in the long run. Take care of them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Only honey bees die after they sting something. Most other bees can sting multiple times.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Bees are dying out. If they do, we die too as will most of other living beings on the planet. . Being stung by the bee means that said bee will die. In short, harming or provoking them is equal to a suicide in the long run. Take care of them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


@undercover ...joy killing since 1943

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Bees are dying out. If they do, we die too as will most of other living beings on the planet. . Being stung by the bee means that said bee will die. In short, harming or provoking them is equal to a suicide in the long run. Take care of them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



I didn't quite get it 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



So much sense was made.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bye guys 
School time

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> So much sense was made.

Click to collapse



yes indeed my friend, even more than HTC ever had.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yes indeed my friend, even more than HTC ever had.

Click to collapse




Lol 
+1

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yes indeed my friend, even more than HTC ever had.

Click to collapse



So much sense that I bought 2 Happy Meals with them.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Proof is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice house. Now I know where you live

sent from my :tank:


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Nice house. Now I know where you live
> 
> sent from my :tank:

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's totally my house...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, that's totally my house...

Click to collapse



Well no duh your a rex u need a big house

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey Guys! Internet blackout 

Happy Belated Birthday Prawns!! 

and @Apex! Please update OP !! 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey Guys! Internet blackout
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Prawns!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He hasn't been around much during your tenure here, but he's a good dude who is VERY busy. He'll get to it.

Perhaps one of the GB members wants to open themselves up to PMs on matters needing Apex's attention, which could be compiled in a single message to him to ensure they don't get missed?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> @undercover ...joy killing since 1943
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Correction. 1983 

Not as old as you are. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the Bday wishes guys..



undercover said:


> Not as old as you are.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I see what you did there.. LOL


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Perhaps one of the GB members wants to open themselves up to PMs on matters needing Apex's attention, which could be compiled in a single message to him to ensure they don't get missed?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





This. 
TeeJay, you're already on the list. Others who need OP modifications or anything else from Apex, pm me


Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jun 18, 2013)

mornin everyone

☆★☆better watch out... Better not cry, gunna sick one of our muffins on ya, no lie☆★☆


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey frat, just cleaned up my desktop, what do you think?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 18, 2013)

Morning frat 

Meow

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Hey frat, just cleaned up my desktop, what do you think?

Click to collapse



It's about as clean as a desktop can get :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey frat, just cleaned up my desktop, what do you think?

Click to collapse



Get rid of the recycle bin, then you're golden. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Don't repress being sad. It's part of knowing you're alive.
> 
> Feel free to pm me if you need to talk. You'll get through it, and if you do so with integrity, you'll become a better man for enduring hardships.

Click to collapse



Thanks. What I'm sad about is my crap results in my exams. I've only done good in some. But for other things, not so good. Especially my Maths one. 21/60. Lowest in the year. They're going to move me down 2 sets now. 

Also, I'm pissed about something else. But it's a rather silly thing for a place like this.


Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks. What I'm sad about is my crap results in my exams. I've only done good in some. But for other things, not so good. Especially my Maths one. 21/60. Lowest in the year. They're going to move me down 2 sets now.
> 
> Also, I'm pissed about something else. But it's a rather silly thing for a place like this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey pup...

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------




Quantuum4 said:


>

Click to collapse








We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello People! 
Hows it going for ya all

Second year begun yesterday and had to kill an mice today for the practical,still shocked!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello People!
> Hows it going for ya all
> 
> Second year begun yesterday and had to kill an mice today for the practical,still shocked!

Click to collapse



Heeeeeey it's the comedic medic 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Get rid of the recycle bin, then you're golden.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah, or I could atleast get some clean icon to add on it.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 18, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Heeeeeey it's the comedic medic
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



He's a laughable chemist.



Also hello everywern

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> He's a laughable chemist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey notice, sup?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 18, 2013)

Sup frat

Meow






We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yelloooo people!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Yelloooo people!

Click to collapse



Herro Seraz



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Meow
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Hey Downtown. I am fine, how about you?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Herro Seraz
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Downtown. I am fine, how about you?

Click to collapse



I'm good bro just trying to get through another day of work.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm good bro just trying to get through another day of work.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Haha, I have no work for approx 4-5 weeks.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Haha, I have no work for approx 4-5 weeks.

Click to collapse



Lucky man :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lucky man :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah, stupid xda glitch, sometimes I cant go to the last page


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 18, 2013)

Whasup guys 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey
Whadup 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey
> Whadup
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Not much. Typical day.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

Found the skiddiest game ever:
http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/679615/mayro.html


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Found the worst game ever:
> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/679615/mayro.html

Click to collapse



*best

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dead thread is dead


----------



## Deadly (Jun 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Dead thread is dead

Click to collapse



No, its not.  Its in hybernation mode. :sly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Dead thread is dead

Click to collapse



I'm here.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 18, 2013)

Afternoon muffins 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 18, 2013)

speaking of dead, anybody here played the last of us?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

Deadly said:


> No, its not.  Its in hybernation mode. :sly:

Click to collapse



Hibernation mode deactivated



Android Pizza said:


> I'm here.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice to hear



jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Afternoon Jugg1es


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Hello juggs.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

Has this become "say hi daily" thread? 
Then good evening. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Has this become "say hi daily" thread?
> Then good evening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi tinky.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi tinky.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who's tinky? :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Has this become "say hi daily" thread?
> Then good evening.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You'll get no simple "hello" posts from me. I'm a creepy lurker. I'll only post if I either have something to contribute, or mindless drivel to spew, as is the present case.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Who's tinky? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm sorry.
*stinky

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You'll get no simple "hello" posts from me. I'm a creepy lurker. I'll only post if I either have something to contribute, or mindless drivel to spew, as is the present case.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You've done well on the mindless drivel side. :thumbup:
How's thing mate? How's the job going? 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> You've done well on the mindless drivel side. :thumbup:
> How's thing mate? How's the job going?
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wife's health is good, family is well.

Job? Ehhh... it's entry level labor and far beneath what my experience should justify. However, I've been taking a class on Fluid Power systems on-site, free, after work. Very interesting. Hopefully I can move on to more interesting things within the company soon. It's the least stressful job I've ever had, though. Only one day so far have I felt like throwing something at random people.

What about you?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Guess what guys! 

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Guess what guys!
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Congratulations :beer::beer::beer: i hope. 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wife's health is good, family is well.
> 
> Job? Ehhh... it's entry level labor and far beneath what my experience should justify. However, I've been taking a class on Fluid Power systems on-site, free, after work. Very interesting. Hopefully I can move on to more interesting things within the company soon. It's the least stressful job I've ever had, though. Only one day so far have I felt like throwing something at random people.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Busy busy busy. Almost 2 months in and don't even know the half of it yet. At least starting to get an idea of what's going on 







flastnoles11 said:


> Guess what guys!
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Congrats! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Congratulations :beer::beer::beer: i hope.
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Thanks, praying for a boy! Lol

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Guess what guys!
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Congratulations!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Guess what guys!
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



You are pregnant!!??? :silly:


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You are pregnant!!??? :silly:

Click to collapse



Shoo shoo you troll. Go back under that bridge. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 18, 2013)

Another watch stops on my clock. 
Never expected her heart to turn off like a rock. 
why did you leave me??why did you leave??
i still had so many tricks up my sleeve.
I loved you more than sheldon his chair...
But I never got that deserving love share. 
Did i ever complain but give you my love? 
N now you rise above me and shout?
Its past 2am but sleep's still far..
It still hurts me that you thought you were smart..
Ive slumped into that undeserving abyss beyond reaches of hearts
yes my love you left my whole body up in knots...
i gave you everything more than any girl could have asked for... 
But that jokes on you..i was something that you never deserved you had.


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Guess what guys!
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Congrats brother :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Another watch stops on my clock.
> Never expected her heart to turn off like a rock.
> why did you leave me??why did you leave??
> i still had so many tricks up my sleeve.
> ...

Click to collapse



W-w-w....what? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats flast!!!  I was starting to think it was some sort of a thermometer until the others posted 



TeeJay!! said:


> Another watch stops on my clock.
> Never expected her heart to turn off like a rock.
> why did you leave me??why did you leave??
> i still had so many tricks up my sleeve.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for your loss man but that line about loving her more than Sheldon loved his chair was hilarious

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




Quantuum4 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



From your posts, I know you are trying to be a part of this group.. You are doing it wrong mate  Instead of posting things irrelevant to the discussion, just go with the flow.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




Quantuum4 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



From your posts, I know you are trying to be a part of this group.. You are doing it wrong mate  Instead of posting things irrelevant to the discussion, just go with the flow.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)

Found this on YouTube and though it's funny so I want to share with you..


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 18, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



From your posts, I know you are trying to be a part of this group.. You are doing it wrong mate  Instead of posting things irrelevant to the discussion, just go with the flow.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




Quantuum4 said:


> Found this on YouTube and though it's funny so I want to share with you..

Click to collapse



Completely alright.. But you are going getting ignored because you are not really taking part in convo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




Quantuum4 said:


> Found this on YouTube and though it's funny so I want to share with you..

Click to collapse



Completely alright.. But you are going getting ignored because you are not really taking part in convo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




Quantuum4 said:


> Found this on YouTube and though it's funny so I want to share with you..

Click to collapse



Completely alright.. But you are going getting ignored because you are not really taking part in convo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)

Will know for future. Thank you.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 18, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Found this on YouTube and though it's funny so I want to share with you..

Click to collapse



Completely alright.. But you are going getting ignored because you are not really taking part in convo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

@Prawesome Tapatalk hates you

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)

Btw guys, a cool idea came to mind before a few minutes. To make a thread "Rate the signature of the person above you" since there's "Rate the Avatar of the person above you" I don't see it strange


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 18, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Btw guys, a cool idea came to mind before a few minutes. To make a thread "Rate the signature of the person above you" since there's "Rate the Avatar of the person above you" I don't see it strange

Click to collapse



The search feature is your friend. If you had used it, you would know that that thread already exists. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31261762

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  Back to work 

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The search feature is your friend. If you had used it, you would know that that thread already exists.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=31261762
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Was just about to check if such thread exists... 

Woot Senior Member


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats Flast!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Guess what guys!
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



I don't know how to read one of those things.


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> I don't know how to read one of those things.

Click to collapse



It means he's pregnant. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> I don't know how to read one of those things.

Click to collapse



Then keep from needing to read one until you do. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 18, 2013)

You can read the portal from tapatalk 4 .... Sweeet

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

Dafaq. I've just learned that there is no HUD bike helmet. I mean seriously?! Massive display right in front of you to project things on and enough space in the helmet for electronics and battery. Extra price would be of high range smartphone, so I'm sure a lot of people would pay that for the convenience of gps , speedo and other useful things to be projected onto the glass. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 18, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dafaq. I've just learned that there is no HUD bike helmet. I mean seriously?! Massive display right in front of you to project things on and enough space in the helmet for electronics and battery. Extra price would be of high range smartphone, so I'm sure a lot of people would pay that for the convenience of gps , speedo and other useful things to be projected onto the glass.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://www.slashgear.com/the-ostoure-street-bike-looks-amazing-offers-in-helmet-hud-0997040/

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 18, 2013)

Good night guys.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> http://www.slashgear.com/the-ostoure-street-bike-looks-amazing-offers-in-helmet-hud-0997040/
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse





> and the technology to keep you in the future, the Ostoure is _one concept that needs to see the light of day_

Click to collapse



Agree. But it's not out yet. HUD has been around for decades, small enough computers - long enough.


----------



## veeman (Jun 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Then keep from needing to read one until you do.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Omg! You're pregnant? Who is the father?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> I don't know how to read one of those things.

Click to collapse



This... I wouldn't even know what it was 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Guess what guys!
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Congratulations! I would say "You're pregnant?!111!1!", but it seems M_T_M already did that.
You want a boy?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

A facebook site called XDA-Memes is posting pictures on one of my friends on facebook and writes negative stuff on the images, what shall I do more?


----------



## undercover (Jun 18, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> This... I wouldn't even know what it was
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



When the time comes, boy, when the time comes..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, is it just me that notice the thumbleweed here?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, is it just me that notice the thumbleweed here?

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 18, 2013)

devstaff said:


> A facebook site called XDA-Memes is posting pictures on one of my friends on facebook and writes negative stuff on the images, what shall I do more?

Click to collapse



Call the cops. And ddos Facebook. And, stuff;

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Exactly... dead thread was dead.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Congratulations! I would say "You're pregnant?!111!1!", but it seems M_T_M already did that.
> You want a boy?

Click to collapse



Yep, got a girl already, now I want a boy!  And to everyone, yes, I'm a he/she like IT!  

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Yep, got a girl already, now I want a boy!  And to everyone, yes, I'm a he/she like IT!
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Congrats mi good sir! :thumbup:

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Congrats mi good sir! :thumbup:
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Thanks bud! 

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Omg! You're pregnant? Who is the father?

Click to collapse



No. I merely stated that you shouldn't practice the act of procreation until you at least can properly read the pregnancy oh****ometer.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No. I merely stated that you shouldn't practice the act of procreation until you at least can properly read the pregnancy oh****ometer.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I'll create like a pro whenever I want! 

Also I thought you were a man.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'll create like a pro whenever I want!
> 
> Also I thought you were a man.

Click to collapse



You troll! I am a man! Lol

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You troll! I am a man! Lol
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oh right. I'm sorry for questioning your gender. I guess with technology these days, anyone can get pregnant. 

1 question. Where does the baby come out?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh right. I'm sorry for questioning your gender. I guess with technology these days, anyone can get pregnant.
> 
> 1 question. Where does the baby come out?

Click to collapse



I've got a machine in the garage that cranks out 4 per minute.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I've got a machine in the garage that cranks out 4 per minute.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Can I rent this machine? I'm planning on creating an army of veeman clones.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Can I rent this machine? I'm planning on creating an army of veeman clones.

Click to collapse



No. They're all pre-programmed for a certain genetic pattern... evil midgets.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No. They're all pre-programmed for a certain genetic pattern... evil midgets.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



:|

Where can I buy one?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No. They're all pre-programmed for a certain genetic pattern... evil midgets.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Stinky??? 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> :|
> 
> Where can I buy one?

Click to collapse



You need not buy yourself... my son.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You need not buy yourself... my son.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadly (Jun 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Another watch stops on my clock.
> Never expected her heart to turn off like a rock.
> why did you leave me??why did you leave??
> i still had so many tricks up my sleeve.
> ...

Click to collapse



TL;DR version??  :sly:
@veeman Join the Anti Giant Signature movement.

Dafuq is that ^ 
@flastnoles11.. congrats!! i had no idea what that pic was until i saw others posts lol 



Tezlastorme said:


> This... I wouldn't even know what it was
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



we are in the same boat!!


devstaff said:


> A facebook site called XDA-Memes is posting pictures on one of my friends on facebook and writes negative stuff on the images, what shall I do more?

Click to collapse



 Ignoring them would be best i feel..


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> TL;DR version??  :sly:
> 
> @veeman Join the Anti Giant Signature movement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Click it and find out.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Click it and find out.

Click to collapse



Tried.  takes lot of bandwidth.. so closed it. thats why the question  :sly:

Anyway, off i go.. see ya all later..


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Tried.  takes lot of bandwidth.. so closed it. thats why the question  :sly:
> 
> Anyway, off i go.. see ya all later..

Click to collapse



It's some random site I found. 
It's scary if you go on it during the night.


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's some random site I found.
> It's scary if you go on it during the night.

Click to collapse



I like it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No. They're all pre-programmed for a certain genetic pattern... evil midgets.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I like it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did you do the entire thing?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 19, 2013)

Taking apart a tablet: Purchase proper tools and wait for them to arrive, or use what I currently have at my disposal?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 19, 2013)

I missed 9 pages, 

This tread is threading faster than a tread can thread a threads thread's tread

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Taking apart a tablet: Purchase proper tools and wait for them to arrive, or use what I currently have at my disposal?

Click to collapse



Wait for the proper tools

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> I missed 9 pages,
> 
> This tread is threading faster than a tread can thread a threads thread's tread
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go home your drunk 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wait for the proper tools
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No need to waste a good drunken stupor at home. You're drunk, dn? Go wander around the busiest place you can find!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No need to waste a good drunken stupor at home. You're drunk, dn? Go wander around the busiest place you can find!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



But but he's a potato . He could get eaten our smashed

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> But but he's a potato . He could get eaten our smashed
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



It's fine, as long as he doesn't get fried.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wait for the proper tools
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> No need to waste a good drunken stupor at home. You're drunk, dn? Go wander around the busiest place you can find!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I shall troll the mods.
Especially Banning and MTM



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> But but he's a potato . He could get eaten our smashed
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> It's fine, as long as he doesn't get fried.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I accept the risks
Just celebrate my obituary with style


----------



## mark manning (Jun 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I shall troll the mods.
> Especially Banning and MTM
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Come at me bro...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 19, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Come at me bro...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*picks up his axe* 
suddenly...

*train of thought*
Manning>>Banning>>Banner>>Hulk

Banning... Smash...Smash that potato!! 

*Runs away before the initial plan unfolds*



*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 19, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Come at me bro...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 19, 2013)

I miss the old days. 
You know, back 6 months ago.  This thread just doesn't seems the same. I dunno, maybe I'm just crazy.


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jun 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I miss the old days.
> You know, back 6 months ago.  This thread just doesn't seems the same. I dunno, maybe I'm just crazy.

Click to collapse



Maybe if you change your username back to Josepho it will liven up again 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SVII using Tapatalk 6 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 19, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> Maybe if you change your username back to Josepho it will liven up again
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SVII using Tapatalk 6 Beta

Click to collapse



Nah, but maybe if I change it to Naruto...


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jun 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nah, but maybe if I change it to Naruto...

Click to collapse



I'll change mine to Buffy Genghis Khan Jr.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SVII using Tapatalk 6 Beta


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sup frat?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 19, 2013)

@Downtownjeffbrown @undercover @Deadly @Juggles @flatnosels @Prawesome @RohinZaraki @funnypharmacist @Android Pizza @Deathnotice01 @M_T_M @mark manning @Jermy @QuantumFoam (i seriously cant remember your username ) and everyone left out! Come back you idiotas... 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 19, 2013)

Flatnosels... LMAO

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning frat teh kitteh iz herr

Potato u still alive????

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## _Variable (Jun 19, 2013)

Woot! Finally I have jellybean on my tab via OTA update 

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Flatnosels... LMAO
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Well i spelt it wrong on purpose  Atleast something bought people here!! 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat teh kitteh iz herr
> 
> Potato u still alive????
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



after Hulk? hopefully 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @Downtownjeffbrown @undercover @Deadly @Juggles @flatnosels @Prawesome @RohinZaraki @funnypharmacist @Android Pizza @Deathnotice01 @M_T_M @mark manning @Jermy @QuantumFoam (i seriously cant remember your username ) and everyone left out! Come back you idiotas...
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Failed lots of mentions there 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Failed lots of mentions there
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



"However random things may appear... there is always a plan" 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

Who dares to summon me with no good reason? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Who dares to summon me with no good reason?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


@undercover :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> @undercover :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



What? You are new here and probably missed my very kind and gentle (while holding the knife to their balls) request not to mention me without a reason. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> What? You are new here and probably missed my very kind and gentle (while holding the knife to their balls) request not to mention me without a reason.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Request denied 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Well i spelt it wrong on purpose  Atleast something bought people here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am always here. More than you guys could imagine. Just don't feel like posting here much, like most of the other old members... :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat teh kitteh iz herr
> 
> Potato u still alive????
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Yup
I've always been 
a guiding potato watching over. 






Prawesome said:


> I am always here. More than you guys could imagine. Just don't feel like posting here much, like most of the other old members... :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I feel you so much. (no homo) o

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Well i spelt it wrong on purpose  Atleast something bought people here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For some reason your mention of me didn't alert me???? I just happened to show up right after u did it.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Yup
> I've always been
> a guiding potato watching over.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't forget I also have body guard kittehs guarding u now that the the kitteh/potato partnership haz begun. We all take over the world :evil:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thread is in hibernation mode again I guess


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Well i spelt it wrong on purpose  Atleast something bought people here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's this talk of buying people?


----------



## _Variable (Jun 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's this talk of buying people?

Click to collapse



I think he meant "brought"

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a small and jellified place_


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I think he meant "brought"
> 
> -.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
> _Sent from a small and jellified place_

Click to collapse








Hello captain.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> For some reason your mention of me didn't alert me???? I just happened to show up right after u did it.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, we shall monopolize catnip and have all the exotic women

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




veeman said:


> What's this talk of buying people?

Click to collapse



Human trafficking is legal in the black market

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yes, we shall monopolize catnip and have all the exotic women
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]
> ...

Click to collapse



I lurv me some catnip and exotic women 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I lurv me some catnip and exotic women
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 19, 2013)

Yo DN01 you got my PM right?


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Request denied
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



*knife cuts a bit into the skin*

Still denied? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> *knife cuts a bit into the skin*
> 
> Still denied?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohhhh... U.. H..... Ohhhh.......
*crying* Reee......... quest accepted....   @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover


Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ohhhh... U.. H..... Ohhhh.......
> *crying* Reee......... quest accepted....   @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Only on email goes for one post, no matter how many times you mention in one post. Saved you some trouble


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 19, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yo DN01 you got my PM right?

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Gots nothin on me inboxers

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ohhhh... U.. H..... Ohhhh.......
> *crying* Reee......... quest accepted....   @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover @undercover
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Don't do it! You'll be sorry!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Don't do it! You'll be sorry!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The poor soul has no idea what wrath he has invoked. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol 
Dafuq 
This is interesting 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 19, 2013)

@undercover 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Only on email goes for one post, no matter how many times you mention in one post. Saved you some trouble

Click to collapse



Lol
I know 
It's just fun to type it more than once 







deathnotice01 said:


> The poor soul has no idea what wrath he has invoked.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



What happened to the last one? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 19, 2013)

@undercover 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol
> Dafuq
> This is interesting
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Indeed 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

@undercover 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

@undercover 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Indeed
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fail mention 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

@undercover 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Dafuq? 
I'm having that Tapatalk issue now! 

Oh gosh....... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------

Dafuq? 
I'm having that Tapatalk issue now! 

Oh gosh....... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Fail mention
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



I see
Dafuq?     @undercover 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

Dafuq? 
I'm having that Tapatalk issue now! 

Oh gosh....... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Fail mention
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



I see
Dafuq?   @undercover 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------

Dafuq? 
I'm having that Tapatalk issue now! 

Oh gosh....... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 19, 2013)

@undercover 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Fail mention
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



I see
Dafuq?     @undercover 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------

Dafuq? 
I'm having that Tapatalk issue now! 

Oh gosh....... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------

That Tapatalk bug thingy is hunting me down........ 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------

That Tapatalk bug thingy is hunting me down........ 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

hmm seems funs
@undercover


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

That Tapatalk bug thingy is hunting me down........ 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------

Fuuuuuuuuuuu   @undercover

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------

Fuuuuuuuuuuu  @undercover

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------

Fuuuuuuuuuuu @undercover

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 19, 2013)

Told ya wrath has been invoked 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuuuuu  @undercover

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------

Fuuuuuuuuuuu @undercover

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuu  @undercover
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stahp spamming, I guess it was a tapatalk error right?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Told ya wrath has been invoked
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I see what you mean know 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

damn that's a looootttaaaa mentions :silly:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Even after I finished posting 
Still says "reply successful" 

Mind blown......  

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




devstaff said:


> Stahp spamming, I guess it was a tapatalk error right?

Click to collapse



Yes 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it just me that doesnt like tapatalk 4 that much? The reason why I dont like it is because I am so used to Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Stahp spamming, I guess it was a tapatalk error right?

Click to collapse



Yes 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnndddddddddd the pony spams again :silly:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Stahp it


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Is it just me that doesnt like tapatalk 4 that much? The reason why I dont like it is because I am so used to Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I love it! 
But hate the bugs 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnndddddddddd the pony spams again :silly:

Click to collapse



Exactly
Tapatalk often doesnt post, and then when you refresh there is like 5-6 posts


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnndddddddddd the pony spams again :silly:

Click to collapse




devstaff said:


> Stahp it

Click to collapse



Sorry guys 
I'm not doing that on purpose 
It's the damn tapatalk :'( 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sorry guys
> I'm not doing that on purpose
> It's the damn tapatalk :'(
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



I know, tapatalk is a [email protected]#ch sometimes.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Sorry guys
> I'm not doing that on purpose
> It's the damn tapatalk :'(
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



I know that feel so very well. 

As the great @M_T_M said
"stop double posting and clear the cache you troll". 

And ye cure shalt be given. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I know that feel so very well.
> 
> As the great @M_T_M said
> "stop double posting and clear the cache you troll".
> ...

Click to collapse



Done! 
Will
Seems this fixed the problem..... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Done!
> Will
> Seems this fixed the problem.....
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



I believe banning you will solve many issues as well as proving us with immense amounts of LULZ! :silly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I believe banning you will solve many issues as well as proving us with immense amounts of LULZ! :silly:

Click to collapse



I lurv teh lulz

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

Aww...I missed lulz! 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Aww...I missed lulz!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nothin major AFAIK


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yes, we shall monopolize catnip and have all the exotic women
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]
> ...

Click to collapse



What about the farmer's market? That's the only market I go to.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> nothin major AFAIK

Click to collapse



Lies! Tapatalk rained down hell on Hanisod!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lies! Tapatalk rained down hell on Hanisod!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I love it!
> But hate the bugs
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Oleg asked nicely. Don't force his hand. 
Its irritating, unworthy and thoroughly unnecessary. Capisce?




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 19, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Oleg asked nicely. Don't force his hand.
> Its irritating, unworthy and thoroughly unnecessary. Capisce?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But..... But....... I'm bored 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tinky's name is Oleg?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 19, 2013)

None of you wonder but I am excited to tell you people where I have been all these days.
1. Second year of being a pharmacist begun.
2. There was no development for my lil Lumia so I started on my own.


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Tinky's name is Oleg?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Maybe :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Tinky's name is Oleg?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



*stinky

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *stinky
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

Oleg teh stinky tinker bell

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lies! Tapatalk rained down hell on Hanisod!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya think 
And @M_T_M why banning ? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ya think
> And @M_T_M why banning ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



For his usual reason for banning. For teh lulz. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ya think
> And @M_T_M why banning ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



That's like asking a fish why they like water

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> For his usual reason for banning. For teh lulz.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If that's the case...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's like asking a fish why they like water
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Is it dumb because they need water to live...or because fish can't talk?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ya think
> And @M_T_M why banning ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



That was funny :silly:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol
That was huge 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> If that's the case......
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Or it could be because of you abusing mention system. Who knows.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Or it could be because of you abusing mention system. Who knows....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I might get banned for that? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I might get banned for that?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



yes 





















































Banned


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Or it could be because of you abusing mention system. Who knows....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Yeah sure 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been banned so many times...




         in the ban the person above you thread.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I might get banned for that?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Yeah. I almost did and I didn't even know.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah. I almost did and I didn't even know.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okay then 
No more pointless mentioning..... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Okay then
> No more pointless mentioning.....
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse


 @hanisod


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Okay then
> No more pointless mentioning.....
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



See? Just listen to uncle tinky and he'll keep you out of trouble. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> See? Just listen to uncle stinky and he'll keep you out of trouble.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FTFY!


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> FTFY!

Click to collapse



We don't even really know each other and you get so personal straight away? Good luck in life. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> We don't even really know each other and you get so personal straight away? Good luck in life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



--__-- okay then


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> --__-- okay then

Click to collapse



Bhahaha

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> We don't even really know each other and you get so personal straight away? Good luck in life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey Undercover.. Sorry man... Was just trying to bring everyone in. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

Lol. Chill kids. Such an easy bait nowadays, huh, @M_T_M? 
On a serious note, please, do not overuse mentions. Not just with me, with everyone. Extremely useful feature that can be removed if abused. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay, grandpa


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is it dumb because they need water to live...or because fish can't talk?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cause they need water to live of course. Fish can talk u just have to pop the bubbles that come out of their mouths while putting your finger in your belly button. But if u have an outie belly button you will never be able to hear them talk.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol. Chill kids. Such an easy bait nowadays, huh, @M_T_M?
> On a serious note, please, do not overuse mentions. Not just with me, with everyone. Extremely useful feature that can be removed if abused.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup
I'm still a kido 
Thanks for the tip

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause they need water to live of course. Fish can talk u just have to pop the bubbles that come out of their mouths while putting your finger in your belly button. But if u have an outie belly button you will never be able to hear them talk.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Fish need oxygen to live, just like us. It's just that they don't have lungs so they can't live out of the liquid enriched with oxygen. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause they need water to live of course. Fish can talk u just have to pop the bubbles that come out of their mouths while putting your finger in your belly button. But if u have an outie belly button you will never be able to hear them talk.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse








Also.. @undercover ...riddle me this...what has posts on XDA and can be banned for the LULZ?


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol. Chill kids. Such an easy bait nowadays, huh, @M_T_M?
> On a serious note, please, do not overuse mentions. Not just with me, with everyone. Extremely useful feature that can be removed if abused.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ok, sorry @undercover 








I had to do it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yup
> I'm still a kido
> Thanks for the tip
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



it's fun being young   :highfive:  :victory::victory::victory:


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Also.. @undercover ...riddle me this...what has posts on XDA and can be banned for the LULZ?

Click to collapse



Whichever Sir above thinks is Ok to be banned for teh lulz. 
As long as aforementioned Sir notifies the world of his intentions that is. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> Ok, sorry @undercover
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was expecting that.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> it's fun being young   :highfive:  :victory::victory::victory:

Click to collapse



Yeah! :highfive: 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 19, 2013)

@undercover does this mean i will feel the full wrath of the tinkmiester? 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Also.. @undercover ...riddle me this...what has posts on XDA and can be banned for the LULZ?

Click to collapse



Me. So ban me ya fool!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Me. So ban me ya fool!

Click to collapse



Dooooooooeeeeeeettttttttttt emptym

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Me. So ban me ya fool!

Click to collapse



How do you have so many pants btw 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> How do you have so many pants btw
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I dunno. Ask Anna.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 19, 2013)

Really, auto correct? Pants? I wrote posts... 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Really, auto correct? Pants? I wrote posts...
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Lol, that makes much more sense. I was confused.
I still don't know.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol, that makes much more sense. I was confused.
> I still don't know.

Click to collapse



Uhh who's Anna, anyway? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

@M_T_M I can haz 20 min ban to do homeworkz? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

@M_T_M I can haz 20 min ban to do homeworkz? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

@M_T_M I can haz 20 min ban to do homeworkz? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Uhh who's Anna, anyway?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side
> ...

Click to collapse



You think this is a game? 
Send me a formal PM and I'll do eeeeeeet!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 19, 2013)

Argh double poasts D:

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You think this is a game?
> Send me a formal PM and I'll do eeeeeeet!!

Click to collapse



I'd ban him for a day to think it through.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You think this is a game?
> Send me a formal PM and I'll do eeeeeeet!!

Click to collapse





Hey Jeff, thought you might like this pic.
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a205/Airashii_Enjuku/Funny Stuff/cat_gameboy.jpg

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey Jeff, thought you might like this pic.
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a205/Airashii_Enjuku/Funny Stuff/cat_gameboy.jpg
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha that funny :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey Jeff, thought you might like this pic.
> http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a205/Airashii_Enjuku/Funny Stuff/cat_gameboy.jpg
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol
GBC game in a GBA 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

@jugg1es

Lol
http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...ith-hud-4g-lte-gps-and-an-indiegogo-campaign/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Really, auto correct? Pants? I wrote posts...
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



At least you didn't say "I like what's in my posts."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Tell your kittehs that veemonster says hi.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Tell your kittehs that veemonster says hi.

Click to collapse



Will do :thumbup:

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Sooooooooooo cute!!!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

I love all animals 
And I recently hand trained my hamster 
He doesn't run away from me now

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Awwww! <3

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys I love em 

Darkshadow lol 

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

Good afternoon frat.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Such adorable kitties

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Such adorable kitties
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



+1

Have any one heard of mike- disturbed again? 
Haven't seen him in a while...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> +1
> 
> Have any one heard of mike- disturbed again?
> Haven't seen him in a while......
> ...

Click to collapse



mention him and he'll come running :silly::silly:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> +1
> 
> Have any one heard of mike- disturbed again?
> Haven't seen him in a while......
> ...

Click to collapse



He's in the s4 forums. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> mention him and he'll come running :silly::silly:

Click to collapse




deathnotice01 said:


> He's in the s4 forums.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I was just wondering 
Cuz I didn't notice him on off-topic 
And I don't lurk around other device's forums....... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

@^^^^ lulz :silly:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> @^^^^ lulz :silly:

Click to collapse



Lol, there is a user with that name ^^^^


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dafuq?  !


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

@smittywerbenmanjensen

Lets try. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------

So smittywerben exists

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Lol, there is a user with that name ^^^^

Click to collapse






Btw jeff


Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

So smittywerben exists

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> View attachment 2056752
> 
> Btw jeff
> View attachment 2056754
> ...

Click to collapse



Most stupaed username evah.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Mom, He's Breathing My Air!*



deathnotice01 said:


> So smittywerben exists
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Yup I was so mad when I tried that username and they told me it was already in use. D*mn you @smittywerben :flipoff2:

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup I was so mad when I tried that username and they told me it was already in use. D*mn you @smittywerben :flipoff2:
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



Not to fear my masculine feline friend.

Smittywerbenmanjenkins is still available

This post is potato approved through Galaxy Y


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 20, 2013)

Someone help me! How do I take a screenshot on a galaxy vibrant??

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Someone help me! How do I take a screenshot on a galaxy vibrant??
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Use DDMS or my Xperia Toolkit (works on all android devices):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2315363


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Someone help me! How do I take a screenshot on a galaxy vibrant??
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



It's rooted so any of the play store screenshot apps will work. Also have u tried volume down and power at the same time?

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys 
Wow school is boring 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> Wow school is boring
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Sup shadow

Looks like u and pizza can pledge tomorrow :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup shadow
> 
> Looks like u and pizza can pledge tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Nice 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> Wow school is boring
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Hey shadow, well, I am off school untill 19th of August so I am fine for a while atleast


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey shadow, well, I am off school untill 19th of August so I am fine for a while atleast

Click to collapse



How old are you? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup shadow
> 
> Looks like u and pizza can pledge tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Yay! :thumbup:

Wonder what my muffin avatar should be...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 20, 2013)

Trying!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Trying!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



What? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How old are you?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Well, I am 15 years old.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, I am 15 years old to be exact.

Click to collapse



0.o
Imagined you to be older 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 0.o
> Imagined you to be older
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Same here.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 0.o
> Imagined you to be older
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> Same here.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha, not the first time I have heard that.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Haha, not the first time I have heard that.

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Me too, I've expected you'd be older

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 0.o
> Imagined you to be older
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



same 

i thought RC's and RD's are, how do i put this, "old" ? 

no pun intended


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Me too, I've expected you'd be older
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha


Seraz007 said:


> same
> 
> i thought RC's and RD's are, how do i put this, "old" ?
> 
> no pun intended

Click to collapse



Well, there are alot of RC's which aren't very old if we say so.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> same
> 
> i thought RC's and RD's are, how do i put this, "old" ?
> 
> no pun intended

Click to collapse



So that means RT's are "young"? 

I leik you

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So that means RT's are "young"?
> 
> I leik you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no homo plz


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So that means RT's are "young"?
> 
> I leik you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're a cool RT

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

Is BBQLinux any good?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> no homo plz

Click to collapse



You're a homosapien. I'm a tuber vegetable 







darkshadow246 said:


> You're a cool RT
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse







Also checkout the slimrom i made for the s4.
I haz happies nao that I've made a productive development since the past few months. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You're a homosapien. I'm a tuber vegetable
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link!  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

Damn, I cant free up enough space for a 50GB partiton so I need to defragment my whole harddrive.:/


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Link!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331492








devstaff said:


> Damn, I cant free up enough space for a 50GB partiton so I need to defragment my whole harddrive.:/

Click to collapse



I usually do it once a month overnight so when i wake up it's all done. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331492
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I need to do it now, but I never defrag my drives because of lazyness.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, I need to do it now, but I never defrag my drives because of lazyness.

Click to collapse



I sometimes forget so that's why i make a calendar appointment for them. 

Also all my VMOS undergo monthly maintenance. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I sometimes forget so that's why i make a calendar appointment for them.
> 
> Also all my VMOS undergo monthly maintenance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I am too lazy to even make it a scheduled task, but well...

Dafaq:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 20, 2013)

@veeman I'll just leave this here


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @veeman I'll just leave this here
> 
> Le image here

Click to collapse



Hai there Rohin


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hai there Rohin

Click to collapse



Sup


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sup

Click to collapse



I am fine, hbu?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @veeman I'll just leave this here

Click to collapse



Lmfao

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I am fine, hbu?

Click to collapse



Suffering with the haze in my country, but because of it I got the day off tomorrow  since all schools in my district have shut down


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331492
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Nice! 
I wish I could try that 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Suffering with the haze in my country, but because of it I got the day off tomorrow  since all schools in my district have shut down

Click to collapse



Haha, haze is nothing compared to what the weather has been here for about a week:
Thunder and alot of rain for about a week is always bad.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2331492
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great! good luck with that! 

Changing from galaxy Y to a S series phone is like hell! Man! Going through the Vibrant forum. Trying to understand.... And I've done a bad job at that considering im on it from the last 5 hours..continues! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

9





TeeJay!! said:


> Great! good luck with that!
> 
> Changing from galaxy Y to a S series phone is like hell! Man! Going through the Vibrant forum. Trying to understand.... And I've done a bad job at that considering im on it from the last 5 hours..continues!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I actually had no trouble adapting from a lowest-end samsung to a flagship model. 

Apparently everything is the same. Odin, firmware flash, rooting, and development is all near-native to the galaxy y. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

Just checked the lumia 720.

Best smartphone in the entry-level category for me. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 20, 2013)

Finding that firmware is my first challenge... It starts from froyo see?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just checked the lumia 720.

Best smartphone in the entry-level category for me., 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Just checked the lumia 720.
> 
> Best smartphone in the entry-level category for me.,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, there is nothing wrong with Windows Phone really, but the reason why I am not buying Windows Phone is the lockdown of the system plus bootloader on most devices.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

Da*n it potato clear your cache like the senior troll m_t_m told you. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Da*n it potato clear your cache like the senior troll m_t_m told you.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, there is nothing wrong with Windows Phone really, but the reason why I am not buying Windows Phone is the lockdown of the system plus bootloader on most devices.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty cool with a locked bootloader and system, if I'd buy a WP I'd use it only for business purposes. 

WP is probably the only "real" competitor with android. Iphones are just to fergotly horrible. 

It's hard developing on your work/personal phone in one. 

Only the small app selection is a big bummer for me. 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Da*n it potato clear your cache like the senior troll m_t_m told you.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Already did Mr. Kitty Kat sir. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm pretty cool with a locked bootloader and system, if I'd buy a WP I'd use it only for business purposes.
> 
> It's hard developing on your work/personal phone in one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, that's a good reason but well, I would never use a Windows Phone as my personal primary phone.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Exactly what I said 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Exactly what I said
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Well, I have no idea what you meant with that. Also no, I wont clear my cache or whatever if it was meant to me.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm pretty cool with a locked bootloader and system, if I'd buy a WP I'd use it only for business purposes.
> 
> WP is probably the only "real" competitor with android. Iphones are just to fergotly horrible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok good

Did you let the other potatoes know about the meeting tomorrow night at teh kitteh union hall???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, I have no idea what you meant with that. Also no, I wont clear my cache or whatever if it was meant to me.

Click to collapse



Clearing cashes gets you broke. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, I have no idea what you meant with that. Also no, I wont clear my cache or whatever if it was meant to me.

Click to collapse



no it was meant for the potato

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ok good
> 
> Did you let the other potatoes know about the meeting tomorrow night at teh kitteh union hall???
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I did and i told them to bring the death ray. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Clearing cashes gets you broke.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Yes, but not clearing cache, well I wasn't online when M_T_M was here so I have no idea what all this is about


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I did and i told them to bring the death ray.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Purrfect :evil:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 20, 2013)

And I'll bring my wolf pup 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @veeman I'll just leave this here

Click to collapse



Lol 

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

Lolol, Jelly Bean-Laden xD
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/avoid-framework-bootloops-on-xperias-running-jelly-bean/


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just got myself a free youtube promotion by just leaving my Virool account empty


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Just got myself a free youtube promotion by just leaving my Virool account empty

Click to collapse



Explain


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Explain

Click to collapse



Virool is a promotion site for youtube and well, you need to pay to get a promotion, I left my account empty for like a month, then when I checked my email I saw that there was a free $10 voucher


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There needs to be a proper full image editor for android, because someone needs to post a picture of Bin Laden with a jelly bean for his face.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Virool is a promotion site for youtube and well, you need to pay to get a promotion, I left my account empty for like a month, then when I checked my email I saw that there was a free $10 voucher

Click to collapse



Ah, lol. 

What can you use the voucher for? Just promoting your videos?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ah, lol.
> 
> What can you use the voucher for? Just promoting your videos?

Click to collapse



Yes, so basicly it's free legal youtube views


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> There needs to be a proper full image editor for android, because someone needs to post a picture of Bin Laden with a jelly bean for his face.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I'll do it when I get to a computer.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'll do it when I get to a computer.

Click to collapse



Or you can use Photoshop Touch for some small edits


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Or you can use Photoshop Touch for some small edits

Click to collapse



Not going to spend $10 for an app I'll never use again.


----------



## mark manning (Jun 20, 2013)

1...2... He's coming for you

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

mark manning said:


> 1...2... He's coming for you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



3... 4... Lol, banned ?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 20, 2013)

3...4... Better lock the door.

Is that the response you were looking for?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

5... 6... he's speaks? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

7.. 8... What do I do?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 20, 2013)

9... 10... go to hell? 


sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

11... 12... No!


----------



## mark manning (Jun 20, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Fail 





Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## mark manning (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Fail
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Yes you did 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Yes you did
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wat

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## mark manning (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Wat
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## kangerX (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Wat
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



*what

Sent from the state where marijuana is not illegal !


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry then
Tapatalk 4's fault 

Lol at the pic

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## veeman (Jun 20, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 20, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 20, 2013)

Probably old news, but MS backtracked on game sharing and logging in thingie on the new X-box. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> Probably old news, but MS backtracked on game sharing and logging in thingie on the new X-box.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup
I wonder what made them change there mind 
Now the competition between PS4 and Xbox One will grow..... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yup
> I wonder what made them change there mind
> Now the competition between PS4 and Xbox One will grow.....
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lack of sales if they decided to go ahead with it. What else? Money. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 20, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lack of sales if they decided to go ahead with it. What else? Money.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's always for the moneyz 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 20, 2013)

hanisod said:


> It's always for the moneyz
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Always my friend, always. Whatever you do, whatever you come across, it always comes down to the money. Or at least affected by it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep.. Grt news for guys like me who love the Xbox 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jun 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep.. Grt news for guys like me who love the Xbox
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Xbox guy here too. Just like it more for some reason. Can't even say why tbh, on paper ps is better with more useful functions. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse








We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse








 :silly:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Good morning guys

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> :silly:

Click to collapse



Stop lololololololing in my face. I can smell what you ate this morning. :|


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Stop lololololololing in my face. I can smell what you ate this morning. :|

Click to collapse



pancakes are yummy !


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Watching the NBA finals. This game is really good.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Watching the NBA finals. This game is really good.

Click to collapse



Everyone in the office is screaming. 

I'm not fond of basketball 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Everyone in the office is screaming.
> 
> I'm not fond of basketball
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heat have pretty much won.

Yep. Miami won.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Heat have pretty much won.
> 
> Yep. Miami won.

Click to collapse



Screw Miami!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Screw Miami!!!

Click to collapse



I was rooting for the Spurs. :|


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> I was rooting for the Spurs. :|

Click to collapse



Me too I hate Miami

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

Nobody missed me. 






Also,  @undercover


----------



## mark manning (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Nobody missed me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

Where da hell is @conanfriggintroutman though?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Where da hell is @conanfriggintroutman though?

Click to collapse



cool that name exists,

hmm, @smitywerbenjagermenjensen


----------



## mark manning (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Where da hell is @conanfriggintroutman though?

Click to collapse



He saw you were online so he went a jumped off a bridge 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> He saw you were online so he went a jumped off a bridge
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Siri's great for that


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Siri's great for that

Click to collapse



omfg


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

There are people right outside my window... And I live in the middle of nowhere, right in the middle of a 400 acre farm... And they're being extremely quiet...


----------



## mark manning (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> There are people right outside my window... And I live in the middle of nowhere, right in the middle of a 400 acre farm... And they're being extremely quiet...

Click to collapse



Not gonna lie that's s lil weird... Something from a minute weird.


It's probably the government I would run if I were you

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

FBI probably


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Not gonna lie that's s lil weird... Something from a minute weird.
> 
> 
> It's probably the government I would run if I were you
> ...

Click to collapse



I hear something now. I don't know what it is, but it's coming from my wall, and it sounds like scratching...


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> He saw you were online so he went a jumped off a bridge

Click to collapse



Time to celebrate then? 



deathnotice01 said:


> cool that name exists,
> 
> hmm,
> @smitywerbenjagermenjensen

Click to collapse



I dunno, it's still linked to ctm..i mentioned him and then edited the name.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

Imma take my knife and maybe grab a .22 rifle and head down stairs...


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Imma take my knife and maybe grab a .22 rifle and head down stairs...

Click to collapse



You sure they are humans?


----------



## mark manning (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I hear something now. I don't know what it is, but it's coming from my wall, and it sounds like scratching...

Click to collapse







Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You sure they are humans?

Click to collapse



The voices? Yes? The scratching from the wall? I dunno what that is. Probably rats.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

dont them aliens get ya!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> dont them aliens get ya!

Click to collapse



I hope it's an alien! Then I get to kill it and dissect it! And, of course, burn it afterwards so the government doesn't get to it.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I hope it's an alien! Then I get to kill it and dissect it! And, of course, burn it afterwards so the government doesn't get to it.

Click to collapse



take a pic while you're at it :fingers-crossed:


----------



## mark manning (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> take a pic while you're at it :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



^^^^ this

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> take a pic while you're at it :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Sure? Do you want one of it naked as well?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sure? Do you want one of it naked as well?

Click to collapse



how do u know aliens doesnt have clothing?  

anything will suffice :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> how do u know aliens doesnt have clothing?
> 
> anything will suffice :silly:

Click to collapse



Obviously if he came naked I'd cover him up before I took pics. 
So, you and mark Holy crap something happening brb


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> how do u know aliens doesnt have clothing?
> 
> anything will suffice :silly:

Click to collapse







see?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> see?

Click to collapse




real aliens


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Obviously if he came naked I'd cover him up before I took pics.
> So, you and mark Holy crap something happening brb

Click to collapse



You dead yet?:what:

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mark manning (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Obviously if he came naked I'd cover him up before I took pics.
> So, you and mark Holy crap something happening brb

Click to collapse



Can't tell if he is trolling but this is better then the book I'm reading at the moment

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

*calling all aliens*


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Can't tell if he is trolling but this is better then the book I'm reading at the moment
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Trolling obviously.
What book is that btw? I'll distance myself from it.


----------



## mark manning (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Trolling obviously.
> What book is that btw? I'll distance myself from it.

Click to collapse



"Inferno" by Dan Brown

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> You dead yet?:what:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You think this is a game?







mark manning said:


> Can't tell if he is trolling but this is better then the book I'm reading at the moment
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse










roofrider said:


> Trolling obviously.
> What book is that btw? I'll distance myself from it.

Click to collapse



I swear on all of your lives I'm being 100% serious. I promise.
There was a ruckus outside on my deck. I looked out my window, but couldn't see anything.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> "Inferno" by Dan Brown
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



That is a nice cookbook, wait..


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> "Inferno" by Dan Brown
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Is it good?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You think this is a game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse













        "Can I have a cup of tea?", Jigsaw said.


----------



## mark manning (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is it good?

Click to collapse



So far it's great. I'm only about a 150 pages in. However, I have read all his novels with Robert Langdon add the main character. You guys have probably heard of his most famous book "The Da Vinci Code". 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> So far it's great. I'm only about a 150 pages in. However, I have read all his novels with Robert Langdon add the main character. You guys have probably heard of his most famous book "The Da Vinci Code".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Nope, never heard of it. What's it about? Any good? 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## undercover (Jun 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, never heard of it. What's it about? Any good?
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> So far it's great. I'm only about a 150 pages in. However, I have read all his novels with Robert Langdon add the main character. You guys have probably heard of his most famous book "The Da Vinci Code".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




I've heard Dan Brown, but I don't recall ever reading any of his book...




jugg1es said:


> Nope, never heard of it. What's it about? Any good?
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



It's like The Matrix.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's that spec to mean 
Also, morning 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## mark manning (Jun 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, never heard of it. What's it about? Any good?
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



I'm surprised, it made a lot of headlines a few years ago. The DA Vinci code take facts and twists them in with made up facts to create a really believable sorry. In fact all of Dan's books do that. But to give you the basic idea it was about Mary Magdlen being Jesus's wife and them to having a divine blood line that is still around today. The book is pure fiction but because of how the author writes people actually believed what he wrote in the book

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> I'm surprised, it made a lot of headlines a few years ago. The DA Vinci code take facts and twists them in with made up facts to create a really believable sorry. In fact all of Dan's books do that. But to give you the basic idea it was about Math Magdlen being Jesus's wife and them to having a divine blood line that is still around today. The book is pure fiction but because of how the author writes people actually believed what he wrote in the book
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Really, sounds interesting 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## undercover (Jun 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What's that spec to mean
> Also, morning
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Morning. Trolling before first coffee? Your standards are dropping 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> So far it's great. I'm only about a 150 pages in. However, I have read all his novels with Robert Langdon add the main character. You guys have probably heard of his most famous book "The Da Vinci Code".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I like Barry White more than Dan Brown.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Really, sounds interesting
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> Morning. Trolling before first coffee? Your standards are dropping
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning you two.  What time is it there, about 8AM?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> Morning. Trolling before first coffee? Your standards are dropping
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've been in night shift 







deathnotice01 said:


> I like Barry White more than Dan Brown.

Click to collapse



I like the walrus :thumbup:

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## undercover (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Morning you two.  What time is it there, about 8AM?

Click to collapse



Morning. Yep, spot on. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I've been in night shift
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, forgot. Go to bed mate. I'm just getting up. Off to Dorset with my boy today, camping with his karate club. I'll have a few days to out my feet up :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I've been in night shift
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, forgot. Go to bed mate. I'm just getting up. Off to Dorset with my boy today, camping with his karate club. I'll have a few days to out my feet up :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> I've been in night shift
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, forgot. Go to bed mate. I'm just getting up. Off to Dorset with my boy today, camping with his karate club. I'll have a few days to out my feet up :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> Morning. Yep, spot on.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Double post much 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## undercover (Jun 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I've been in night shift
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, forgot. Go to bed mate. I'm just getting up. Off to Dorset with my boy today, camping with his karate club. I'll have a few days to out my feet up :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark manning (Jun 21, 2013)

0.o

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> 0.o
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## undercover (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol. Anyway, have a good day all, off to work and stopping at the first BP for a coffee. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol. Anyway, have a good day all, off to work and stopping at the first BP for a coffee.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mehhhhh , it was easy pickings 

Have fun :thumbup:

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 21, 2013)

Sahp Guys,

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Jun 21, 2013)

Lmao. 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, never heard of it. What's it about? Any good?
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse





seriously?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> seriously?

Click to collapse



From where I live 
I didn't :-\ 

Btw good morning to you all

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> "Inferno" by Dan Brown
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Oh! I've not read The Lost Symbol yet.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> From where I live
> I didn't :-\
> 
> Btw good morning to you all
> ...

Click to collapse





roofrider said:


> Oh! I've not read The Lost Symbol yet.

Click to collapse



u guys are toootaally missin out


----------



## undercover (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> u guys are toootaally missin out

Click to collapse



Not really, it's not bad but waaaaaaaay overhyped. There are better books. Like Messiah Code or Lucifer Code . Not that great either but better than Dan Brown's. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

! will definitely read em!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> Xbox guy here too. Just like it more for some reason. Can't even say why tbh, on paper ps is better with more useful functions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have only one reason why I own a Xbox... If your curiosity is too much,  pm me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------

I have read two of Dan Brown's books.. The Da Vinci code and Digital Fortress.. Both roller coasters.. Might buy a new one soon.. Lost symbol mostly. 

How's David Copperfield BTW? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jun 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I have only one reason why I own a Xbox... If your curiosity is too much,  pm me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me guess.... Hmmmm


Hmmmmmmm



Hmmmmmmmm


Really difficult! 



Cracked games? 
Don't blame you either. In your country it's waaaaaaaay more money than normal people can afford. It's too expensive here too. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 21, 2013)

HTC hiring Robert Downey Jr as ambassador 
http://www.appy-geek.com/Web/ArticleWeb.aspx?regionid=3&articleid=10260034

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> HTC hiring Robert Downey Jr as ambassador
> http://www.appy-geek.com/Web/ArticleWeb.aspx?regionid=3&articleid=10260034
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse








Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> Cracked games?
> Don't blame you either. In your country it's waaaaaaaay more money than normal people can afford. It's too expensive here too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have not modded my PS3 yet  so no games for me.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Have not modded my PS3 yet  so no games for me.

Click to collapse



Is it even possible to mod it? I thought Sony made their mother boards hack proof after the ps3

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Is it even possible to mod it? I thought Sony made their mother boards hack proof after the ps3
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Possible. The older the firmware the easier it is, the newer ones are a bit of hassle, needs additional hardware iirc. The process seemed to be complicated so i didn't really go in depth. Of course once hacked, you cannot connect to the internet or update it.


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Possible. The older the firmware the easier it is, the newer ones are a bit of hassle, needs additional hardware iirc. The process seemed to be complicated so i didn't really go in depth. Of course once hacked, you cannot connect to the internet or update it.

Click to collapse



Yes. I think its harder to hack it after the 6.x firmware update. 
Xbox is hacked according to its disk driver. Different methods for different drives.. Some get a special board and stuff above it and in others, o e or two wires gets unsoldered or soldered.. Don't remember

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

And you can still go online and update your firmwares even after your Xbox is hacked :victory:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------

And you can still go online and update your firmwares even after your Xbox is hacked :victory:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

Woah woah woah, what's with the pirateships! >>?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Woah woah woah, what's with the pirateships! >>?

Click to collapse



I leik pie rates too

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Whasup guys

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



not much 

back from some intense swimming

now my whole body aches


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> not much
> 
> back from some intense swimming
> 
> now my whole body aches

Click to collapse



That reminds me I have to go swimming.... Havnt been to a pool in a long time 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> That reminds me I have to go swimming.... Havnt been to a pool in a long time
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



no fun like the water ! esp. when there's a girl around xD xD xD


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> no fun like the water ! esp. when there's a girl around xD xD xD

Click to collapse



I agree on that lol 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Nothing..... 
Listening to some songs on YouTube 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Nothing..... 
Listening to some songs on YouTube 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Nothing..... 
Listening to some songs on YouTube 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Nothing..... 
Listening to some songs on YouTube 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

It's happening to me a lot recently...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Nothing..... 
Listening to some songs on YouTube 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------

It's happening to me a lot recently...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Nothing..... 
Listening to some songs on YouTube 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------

It's happening to me a lot to me recently...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

! ! 0_o ! 0_ O!!


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Nothing..... 
Listening to some songs on YouTube 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

It's happening to me a lot to me recently...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

What the actual f***? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

It's happening to me a lot to me recently...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------

What the actual f***? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------

It's happening to me a lot to me recently...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------

What the actual f***? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

It's happening to me a lot to me recently...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

What the actual f***? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------

What the actual f***? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Tapatalk + Hanisod = <3

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

What the actual f***? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Tapatalk + Hanisod = <3
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Lol 
What the hell? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Tapatalk + Hanisod = <3
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Lol 
What the hell? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

The curse has left me and transferred to the pony. 


Praise be cheezus

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh god 
This isn't happening!!!!!!! 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Tapatalk + Hanisod = <3
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Lol 
What the hell? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> The curse has left me and transferred to the pony.
> 
> 
> Praise be cheezus
> ...

Click to collapse



Lolololol
For the love of god 
Someone help 
Dunno what happened! 
I even FC'd the Tapatalk app

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Oh god
> This isn't happening!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)
> ...

Click to collapse




Mehehehehe

*Celebrates as the curse is successful*
*party at my place*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

This is what happens when you mess with @undercover 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

mihihihi

*puts curse on darkshadow as well*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> mihihihi
> 
> *puts curse on darkshadow as well*

Click to collapse



Curses don't work on me

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> "Inferno" by Dan Brown
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Why are you reading books at 1:30 am? 

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> The curse has left me and transferred to the pony.
> 
> 
> Praise be cheezus
> ...

Click to collapse



Chezy Pofs

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> The curse has left me and transferred to the pony.
> 
> 
> Praise be cheezus
> ...

Click to collapse



Chezy Pofs


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

^^LuLz^^


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I leik pie rates too
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I iz teh kitteh pirate

Also the death Ray you guise brought last night is purrfect. Shall we test it on  @undercover

Also look at this crazy dude lol. It's some guy with a fishing pole dancing like a rooster

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

@hanisod

Clear your tapatalk cache

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @hanisod
> 
> Clear your tapatalk cache
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Done Mr. Jeff
Hope it won't happen again...... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.appy-geek.com/Web/ArticleWeb.aspx?regionid=3&articleid=10271188

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Done Mr. Jeff
> Hope it won't happen again......
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Meow

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 21, 2013)

Good afternoon muffins.

Sent from my Xperia U.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Good afternoon 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I iz teh kitteh pirate
> 
> Also the death Ray you guise brought last night is purrfect. Shall we test it on  @undercover
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's test the death ray on that dude instead. 


Haha the cheezy poof has the curse of xda. 


Quick to those who has the curse (if in case clearing cache doesn't work) do this:

1. Dance in a organized fashion following the steps of bazinga. 

2. Wear a pink tutu

3. Get a chicken hat to to signal positive vibes

4. Sing rick roll with the highest note possible to channel the spirit of goodwill. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

Tapa and xda app users, try not to add a post to your previous post...talking about the one that gets merged to your last post.
Xda goes berserk when that happens.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Tapa and xda app users, try not to add a post to your previous post...talking about the one that gets merged to your last post.
> Xda goes berserk when that happens.

Click to collapse



See the post above for the cure my uninformed friend. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> See the post above for the cure my uninformed friend.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I know, but that is the cause. 

Bahahahah just noticed we have a new sticky.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

afternoon @devstaff


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I know, but that is the cause.
> 
> Bahahahah just noticed we have a new sticky.

Click to collapse



No it's not undercover is the cause 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No it's not undercover is the cause
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



We gotta make him pay then.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> We gotta make him pay then.

Click to collapse



I agree :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> We gotta make him pay then.

Click to collapse



$1000 ! for all!


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I leik pie rates too
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I dunt. Dey r to expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 21, 2013)

Any good movie to stream?

Sent from my Xperia U.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 21, 2013)

mark manning said:


> I'm surprised, it made a lot of headlines a few years ago. The DA Vinci code take facts and twists them in with made up facts to create a really believable sorry. In fact all of Dan's books do that. But to give you the basic idea it was about Mary Magdlen being Jesus's wife and them to having a divine blood line that is still around today. The book is pure fiction but because of how the author writes people actually believed what he wrote in the book
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Deception Point is my personal favorite




Sent from my Nexus⁴
Check out  SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Isn't today supposed to be my pledge day 
Should I change my avatar now? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't today supposed to be my pledge day
> Should I change my avatar now?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Yep. And sig

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Deception Point is my personal favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine to funnily enough.

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't today supposed to be my pledge day
> Should I change my avatar now?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Ask    @QuantumFoam or    @Apex 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't today supposed to be my pledge day
> Should I change my avatar now?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Ask   @QuantumFoam or   @Apex 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't today supposed to be my pledge day
> Should I change my avatar now?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Ask  @QuantumFoam or  @Apex 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't today supposed to be my pledge day
> Should I change my avatar now?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Ask @QuantumFoam or @Apex 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't today supposed to be my pledge day
> Should I change my avatar now?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



We were just trolling you. You don't actually have to change your avatar and signature.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't today supposed to be my pledge day
> Should I change my avatar now?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Ask @QuantumFoam or @Apex 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> We were just trolling you. You don't actually have to change your avatar and signature.

Click to collapse



It's in the OP, Dino-bro.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> We were just trolling you. You don't actually have to change your avatar and signature.

Click to collapse



REALLY!!!

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

@jugg1es
Check your tapatalk/xda app cache 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

hanisod said:


> @jugg1es
> Check your tapatalk/xda app cache
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No,  i like it 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

My tapatalk crashes after 3 mb of cache 
Maybe my cheap phone can't handle more

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> REALLY!!!
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Haha, yeah. There's a reason why we're the family of trolls. 

No worries mate. No changing of anything is necessary.

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> It's in the OP, Dino-bro.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just Apex being a troll.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Haha, yeah. There's a reason why we're the family of trolls.
> 
> No worries mate. No changing of anything is necessary.

Click to collapse



Awesome 
Then why did @Wolf Pup change his

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Haha, yeah. There's a reason why we're the family of trolls.
> 
> No worries mate. No changing of anything is necessary.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not so sure...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Awesome
> Then why did @Wolf Pup change his
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



We never told him it was a joke. Lol.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

@veeman

Wtf dude why are u telling them about it. It's funny when they think they have to change all that stuff.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## kangerX (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Awesome
> Then why did @Wolf Pup change his
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



 Sent from whaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @veeman
> 
> Wtf dude why are u telling them about it. It's funny when they think they have to change all that stuff.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know we're not supposed to tell them but I felt bad about trolling darkshadow like that. :/


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @veeman
> 
> Wtf dude why are u telling them about it. It's funny when they think they have to change all that stuff.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



:sly:

Jeff, you probably should've PM'ed him that...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Jun 21, 2013)

Or nailed i mean mailed him bout it

sent from the state where marijuana is illegal


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Or nailed i mean mailed him bout it
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is illegal

Click to collapse



What.............?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> What.............?

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Jun 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tut tut 




veeman said:


> What.............?

Click to collapse



My Random rant day. I know , it doesn't make sense. 

sent from the state where marijuana is illegal


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, I know we're not supposed to tell them but I felt bad about trolling darkshadow like that. :/

Click to collapse



Now that you said that about me, I finally like myself 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, I know we're not supposed to tell them but I felt bad about trolling darkshadow like that. :/

Click to collapse



Just darkshadow? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Tut tut
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao!







darkshadow246 said:


> Now that you said that about me, I finally like myself
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> Just darkshadow?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The trolling must end somewhere right?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol will quantumfoam and apex be mad at you veeman? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> My tapatalk crashes after 3 mb of cache
> Maybe my cheap phone can't handle more
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Last time I cleared tapatalk, I had 80MB of cache.

BTW, anybody know why I couldn't move my left arm at all when I woke up? I'm assuming I slept on it and either lost some blood circulation or it has something to do with my nerves.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Last time I cleared tapatalk, I had 80MB of cache.
> 
> BTW, anybody know why I couldn't move my left arm at all when I woke up? I'm assuming I slept on it and either lost some blood circulation or it has something to do with my nerves.

Click to collapse



Maybe the aliens injected something when you were asleep 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Last time I cleared tapatalk, I had 80MB of cache.
> 
> BTW, anybody know why I couldn't move my left arm at all when I woke up? I'm assuming I slept on it and either lost some blood circulation or it has something to do with my nerves.

Click to collapse



Did it have odd looking lines on it?

If so, you probably slept on it.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Last time I cleared tapatalk, I had 80MB of cache.
> 
> BTW, anybody know why I couldn't move my left arm at all when I woke up? I'm assuming I slept on it and either lost some blood circulation or it has something to do with my nerves.

Click to collapse



I just cleared it now and it was at 180mb 

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Lol will quantumfoam and apex be mad at you veeman?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Hopefully not.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 21, 2013)

Ya man... Who was it outside your house?? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Last time I cleared tapatalk, I had 80MB of cache.
> 
> BTW, anybody know why I couldn't move my left arm at all when I woke up? I'm assuming I slept on it and either lost some blood circulation or it has something to do with my nerves.

Click to collapse



It happens when you sleep funny on your arm. Not sure if it's circulation or nerves.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

My replacement kindle fired just arrived.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My replacement kindle fired just arrived.

Click to collapse



Fired? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My replacement kindle fired just arrived.

Click to collapse



It's called "replaced" ichigo....fired is too rude 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My replacement kindle fired just arrived.

Click to collapse



Good 4 u. Root it nao.

Btw, *fire

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My replacement kindle fired just arrived.

Click to collapse



Y u no get nexus 7?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Fired?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



*Fire







M_T_M said:


> It's called "replaced" ichigo....fired is too rude
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse






Ha! If I'm ever boss, Imma call it "terminated"!




Android Pizza said:


> Good 4 u. Root it nao.
> 
> Btw, *fire
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No need. I can just install a bootloader & recovery and then install my ROM.

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Y u no get nexus 7?

Click to collapse



Cause Amazon sent me this for free. 
Now I can save my money for a Nexus 10.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *Fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*fail


×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> *fail
> 
> 
> ×××××××××××____×××××××××××
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



What's the fail?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What's the fail?

Click to collapse



^^^^

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What's the fail?

Click to collapse



The fail is where you don't recognize that you failed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> The fail is where you don't recognize that you failed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Ok.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 21, 2013)

Any good movie to watch?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Jun 21, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Any good movie to watch?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pulp fiction it never gets old

sent from the state where marijuana is illegal


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Any good movie to watch?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Shutter island 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Any good movie to watch?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cop and a half

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

*cough* *cough*


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Any good movie to watch?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Die hard 4?

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Jun 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> *cough* *cough*

Click to collapse



http://codeinecoughsyrup.net/

sent from the state where marijuana is illegal


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> http://codeinecoughsyrup.net/
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is illegal

Click to collapse



Thanks that helped, marshy chris. :what:

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------

For some reason i like this song. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8NRtBYc3fI


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> http://codeinecoughsyrup.net/
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is illegal

Click to collapse



Nothing about codeine's addictiveness?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Nothing about codeine's addictiveness?

Click to collapse



Dude codeines not addictive I've been using it every day for years without any problems.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2013)

Ya, i'm yet to come across someone who's addicted to cough syrup. I know od'ing on cough syrup can get you high and get you killed, but who drinks a cough syrup to get high. 

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 AM ----------

G'night suckers!


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dude codeines not addictive I've been using it every day for years without any problems.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



It is addictive, it's an opiate.
See under withdrawal and dependence
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codeine


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dude codeines not addictive I've been using it every day for years without any problems.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



wutyoudidthar...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> It is addictive, it's an opiate.
> See under withdrawal and dependence
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codeine

Click to collapse



*Facepalm*

Trollproof you are not 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> wutyoudidthar...

Click to collapse





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## veeman (Jun 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> Trollproof you are not
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhh... I get it. D


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ohhh... I get it. D

Click to collapse





Oh and this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ffffuu, always stuff like this happens when I want to sleep.






Sent from my Xperia U.


----------



## ratcav (Jun 21, 2013)

**** happens 
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

ratcav said:


> You're good guys, I want to partecipate
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 beta

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 21, 2013)

ratcav said:


> You're good guys, I want to partecipate
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 beta

Click to collapse



Did you read the op? 
@QuantumFoam @Deadly @Apex 
Seems you have a cupcake wanting to become a muffin 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 21, 2013)

I am screwed:




And it just shows with a new number, hope my HDD is fine though. Also that is chkdsk.

Anyone know how to fix this?

Sent from my Xperia U.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

ratcav said:


> You're good guys, I want to partecipate
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 beta

Click to collapse



Who sent you :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## ratcav (Jun 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're not nice
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

ratcav said:


> You're not nice
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 beta

Click to collapse



You didn't know pizza had that much attitude did you?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

ratcav said:


> You're not nice
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 beta

Click to collapse



All I said was what. :what:

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

*yawn*


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> *yawn*

Click to collapse



LOL! Have you seen the one with the chicken?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> LOL! Have you seen the one with the chicken?

Click to collapse



I think not i think not. :angel:

Have moar lullz.


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I think not i think not. :angel:
> 
> Have moar lullz.

Click to collapse



Here it is 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED4UgE-ZRpk


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ED4UgE-ZRpk

Click to collapse



Hahaha..

I found you food!


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hahaha..
> 
> I found you food!

Click to collapse



Yum.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok, i'm going back to sleep. :cyclops:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hahaha..
> 
> I found you food!

Click to collapse



Ahh yes, 
The sweet taste of heart attack for breakfast 







roofrider said:


> Ok, i'm going back to sleep. :cyclops:

Click to collapse



You should ceiling, you should. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

someone got chased away       :good::good:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 22, 2013)

Hows this crappy out of the frame effect on photoshop touch 








Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 22, 2013)

Good morning guys

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

@Apex

Stop porting android to iOS you vile evil person and change the thread titile 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> @Apex
> 
> Stop porting android to iOS you vile evil person and change the thread titile
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG! vile and evil have the same letters!

So do silent and listen!  

Edit: also, post 6666. Too bad my thanks meter is at 1338 instead of 1337 :/


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 22, 2013)

Dem feels


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> OMG! vile and evil have the same letters!
> 
> So do silent and listen!
> 
> Edit: also, post 6666. Too bad my thanks meter is at 1338 instead of 1337 :/

Click to collapse



ZOMFG! 

I've been stigmatized 

Also the pigs are fly. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Dem feels

Click to collapse



That lincon with 3D glasses seems suspicious

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Dem feels

Click to collapse



That lincon with 3D glasses seems suspicious

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2013)

My replacement kindle has both a yellow and blue tint at every angle, and also has two dead pixels. 
Looks like I'll have to call Amazon for my 4th replacement kindle. :/
Edit: Make that 3 dead pixels.


----------



## mark manning (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> ZOMFG!
> 
> I've been stigmatized
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha ha 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My replacement kindle has both a yellow and blue tint at every angle, and also has two dead pixels.
> Looks like I'll have to call Amazon for my 4th replacement kindle. :/
> Edit: Make that 3 dead pixels.

Click to collapse



Either there's dust under the screen, or there's a group if about 15 dead pixels. How could one device be so defective?!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 22, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Ha ha
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



10 post spammer 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh and this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Catptain America?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Morning!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Morning!

Click to collapse




Mornin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Either there's dust under the screen, or there's a group if about 15 dead pixels. How could one device be so defective?!

Click to collapse



I know a plant here in my place where they make kindles. 

And the people are waaaay underpaid. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I know a plant here in my place where they make kindles.
> 
> And the people are waaaay underpaid.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much underpayed? :sly:

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

Just wondering, have any of you guys ever experienced sleep paralysis?

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

Just wondering, have any of you guys ever experience sleep paralysis?

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------

Just wondering, have any of you guys ever experience sleep paralysis?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 22, 2013)

My wife did once, she also stopped breathing simultaneously and had a small heart attack.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How much underpayed? :sly:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dunno if it counts but once i woke up and couldn't move anything 
i thought i was dead  

no really its pretty scary


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My wife did once, she also stopped breathing simultaneously and had a small heart attack.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse






Wow. That's a serious case...




Seraz007 said:


> dunno if it counts but once i woke up and couldn't move anything
> i thought i was dead
> 
> no really its pretty scary

Click to collapse



Yup. That would be sleep paralysis. I've only had it once. I was half awake, decided to roll over, but I couldn't move. I was so tired that I fell back asleep in about 2 seconds. I didn't even remember it until a few days later.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wow. That's a serious case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its really scary man


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> its really scary man

Click to collapse



Trust me, I know. I've been reading about it for a year now. There are some truly horrifying stories. Did you hallucinate at all.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Trust me, I know. I've been reading about it for a year now. There are some truly horrifying stories. Did you hallucinate at all.

Click to collapse



naah i just saw the bright sunlight coming in from the window 
coudnt see anything else because of it


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Trust me, I know. I've been reading about it for a year now. There are some truly horrifying stories. Did you hallucinate at all.

Click to collapse



Get enough sleep.
I sometimes get jerks, almost the entire body twitches and awakens me but then i fall back asleep almost instantly.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My wife did once, she also stopped breathing simultaneously and had a small heart attack.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Dayum

My friend experienced one, 
She said that someone was standing in her abdomen preventinh her from moving. 

Scary ****






Ichigo said:


> How much underpayed? :sly:

Click to collapse



$ 1/hr or $8/day

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Dayum
> 
> My friend experienced one,
> She said that someone was standing in her abdomen preventinh her from moving.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dang, that's low.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Dayum
> 
> My friend experienced one,
> She said that someone was standing in her abdomen preventin*g* her from moving.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Dafuq
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1

Good morning 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Get enough sleep.
> I sometimes get jerks, almost the entire body twitches and awakens me but then i fall back asleep almost instantly.

Click to collapse



I only sleep 6hrs/day max is 7.

Had a lot of paranormal experiences, 
One time it was getting as scary as **** that i left the home and went to sleep in my girlfriend's home at 3am in the morning. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I only sleep 6hrs/day max is 7.
> 
> Had a lot of paranormal experiences,
> One time it was getting as scary as **** that i left the home and went to sleep in my girlfriend's home at 3am in the morning.
> ...

Click to collapse




I scare everything and anything that's around me. True Story.


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I only sleep 6hrs/day max is 7.
> 
> Had a lot of paranormal experiences,
> One time it was getting as scary as **** that i left the home and went to sleep in my girlfriend's home at 3am in the morning.
> ...

Click to collapse



I never believed at ghosts and stuff 

I always see weird crap but i believe it was just a hallucination or whatever it was called

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I only sleep 6hrs/day max is 7.
> 
> Had a lot of paranormal experiences,
> One time it was getting as scary as **** that i left the home and went to sleep in my girlfriend's home at 3am in the morning.
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't think 6 hrs of uninterrupted sleep is bad, anything lower is a no no.

Damn! I wouldn't dare to go out at those times unless there's some activity on the streets.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I don't think 6 hrs of uninterrupted sleep is bad, anything lower is a no no.
> 
> Damn! I wouldn't dare to go out at those times unless there's some activity on the streets.

Click to collapse



I've never experienced it seriously, and for about 9 months I got 3-4 hours of sleep a day.

I live in the middle of nowhere, right in the middle of a farm, as you probably know. After living here for 6 years now, I've learned that it's best to just drop the feeling of fear all together. No fear, and there's nothing to fear.

---------- Post added at 04:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------

BTW guys, it's 4:30AM here and I'm hot, thirsty, hungry, and tired. My point is that all of my posts in the past half hour and any further posts until I sleep will not be coming from my full sanity. In fact, I don't mean half the things I may say, and, in extremely cases, I may not remember ever posting them the next morning.

Edit: ^^^ Screw it, I'm go sleep,


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I don't think 6 hrs of uninterrupted sleep is bad, anything lower is a no no.
> 
> Damn! I wouldn't dare to go out at those times unless there's some activity on the streets.

Click to collapse




I don't know why but I always wake up at between 2-2:15am everyday, pretty wierd. 




74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I never believed at ghosts and stuff
> 
> I always see weird crap but i believe it was just a hallucination or whatever it was called
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trust me, 
No **** but you've never experienced things that I've seen. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I don't know why but I always wake up at between 2-2:15am everyday, pretty wierd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did an alien jump out of your closet? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I don't know why but I always wake up at between 2-2:15am everyday, pretty wierd.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Since it's not 3am you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

You guys and your 3-4 hours of sleep... I almost always get a solid 8 hours of sleep. Sometimes even 10 or 12 hours.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

well 6hrs enuf for me here :victory:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> well 6hrs enuf for me here :victory:

Click to collapse



6 hours are not enough for me 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

All my friends are on vacation. I'm so bored.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> All my friends are on vacation. I'm so bored.

Click to collapse



Go out and do something 
Take a walk 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> All my friends are on vacation. I'm so bored.

Click to collapse



That's because dinosaurs are extinct.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 22, 2013)

Whasup guys

sent from my toilet seat

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------

I don't see @TheSkinnyDrummer much these days 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> All my friends are on vacation. I'm so bored.

Click to collapse



that's what your "friends" want you to think.

By the way almost 3.5 billion years after and you still didn't notice they we're still on "vacation"?


----------



## Deadly (Jun 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Dang, that's low.

Click to collapse



Thats quite good if you compare it to asian job pays..

I can do away with just around 4-5 hours of sleep.. but i usually sleep 7-8 hours..
@gadgetroid & @roofrider.. possible to meet on 7th of july?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Thats quite good if you compare it to asian job pays..
> 
> I can do away with just around 4-5 hours of sleep.. but i usually sleep 7-8 hours..
> 
> @gadgetroid & @roofrider.. possible to meet on 7th of july?

Click to collapse



our minimum wage is $8/day in the city, probably a half lower in the villages and provinces with a much lower income.


----------



## Deadly (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> our minimum wage is $8/day in the city, probably a half lower in the villages and provinces with a much lower income.

Click to collapse



well, i was thinking of govt. jobs or middle class family jobs.. not the IT anyway.. but here its 700$-1400$ / month for a IT guy these days.. for mast er degree its usually from 1400$-2500$ i guess..


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> By the way almost 3.5 billion years after and you still didn't notice they we're still on "vacation"?

Click to collapse



Funniest thing I've read all day


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> well, i was thinking of govt. jobs or middle class family jobs.. not the IT anyway.. but here its 700$-1400$ / month for a IT guy these days.. for mast er degree its usually from 1400$-2500$ i guess..

Click to collapse



Correct about the ratio in a entry-level IT, that's about the same as i get in my new job as a software analyst.

and in a 3rd world country that's pretty decent already.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> 6 hours are not enough for me
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



  0_o 0_ O! ! !

Lies, all lies


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> well, i was thinking of govt. jobs or middle class family jobs.. not the IT anyway.. but here its 700$-1400$ / month for a IT guy these days.. for mast er degree its usually from 1400$-2500$ i guess..

Click to collapse



Seems like im gonna get the course IT 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ...
> @gadgetroid & @roofrider.. possible to meet on 7th of july?

Click to collapse



It's still a couple of weeks off, why the early planning?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 0_o 0_ O! ! !
> 
> Lies, all lies

Click to collapse



Nah seriously 
Need more if I want to feel good during the morning 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> well, i was thinking of govt. jobs or middle class family jobs.. not the IT anyway.. but here its 700$-1400$ / month for a IT guy these days.. for mast er degree its usually from 1400$-2500$ i guess..

Click to collapse



Go study tits 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

a morning jog is what u need

nothin like the morning air brushin your face as u jog along the streets all alone


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> a morning jog is what u need
> 
> nothin like the morning air brushin your face as u jog along the streets all alone

Click to collapse



Great idea 
One problem 

I live in a desert -_-

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Great idea
> One problem
> 
> I live in a desert -_-
> ...

Click to collapse



 

that suckz


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Seems like im gonna get the course IT
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




Don't choose a career path just because of the industry standards.

Be your own choice and learn to get degrees you love and not just because of the $$$.

I myself am not IT related in academics.



Prawesome said:


> Go study tits
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



titsology?

I'm sold, sign me in!

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------




hanisod said:


> Great idea
> One problem
> 
> I live in a desert -_-
> ...

Click to collapse



hmm, go kickboxing with camels then


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> that's what your "friends" want you to think.
> 
> By the way almost 3.5 billion years after and you still didn't notice they we're still on "vacation"?

Click to collapse



Wat... Dinosaurs aren't that old man. I'm only 17.
Haven't you seen Jurassic Park? That guy was my father.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> hmm, go kickboxing with camels then

Click to collapse



Koool idea

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Don't choose a career path just because of the industry standards.
> 
> Be your own choice and learn to get degrees you love and not just because of the $$$.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I actually want IT even before Grade 7 and Grade 6 sooooooo,

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I actually want IT even before Grade 7 and Grade 6 sooooooo,
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Why IT? Why not software engineering or computer science?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why IT? Why not software engineering or computer science?

Click to collapse



I'd rather have a degree in Computer Science for software engineering. Same thing, also you can get crash courses on programming languages, the rest is up to you.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



Hi. I'm depressed. My cat got hit by a car last night.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi. I'm depressed. My cat got hit by a car last night.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ooo that's bad

how is he/she?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> ooo that's bad
> 
> how is he/she?

Click to collapse



Dead...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Dead...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



my condolences :crying::crying:

no kitteh should die a horrible death


----------



## Deadly (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's still a couple of weeks off, why the early planning?

Click to collapse



Because, if i dont do it early.. people will go absconding when the time comes :sly::silly:



Prawesome said:


> Go study tits
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You dont study tits.. you look at (.)(.)
anyway, this is break time.. cant study all day you know.. :sly:

@ pizza.. sorry to hear that..


----------



## kangerX (Jun 22, 2013)

No kitreh should die at all >.<

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> my condolences :crying::crying:
> 
> no kitteh should die a horrible death

Click to collapse



Yeah...it's a real tragedy...I'm still crying about it as I'm typing this post...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Dead...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm sorry man,

I empathize with you now on your time of tragedy


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi. I'm depressed. My cat got hit by a car last night.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For a second i thought you said 'I'm depressed. My car got hit by a cat' 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## kangerX (Jun 22, 2013)

Cat went to a better place . world is too cruel for kitteh

sent from teh state where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why IT? Why not software engineering or computer science?

Click to collapse



Okay ill go with comp sci.  sounds good 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah...it's a real tragedy...I'm still crying about it as I'm typing this post...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ouch
Sorry 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Okay ill go with comp sci.  sounds good
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Don't just change your mind because of a comment I made. You should keep an open mind for other majors too.


----------



## kangerX (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> Don't just change your mind because of a comment I made. You should keep an open mind for other majors too.

Click to collapse



+1

sent from teh state where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> my condolences :crying::crying:
> 
> no kitteh should die a horrible death

Click to collapse




I know 
He didn't suffer, though. He died when he got hit.






Deadly said:


> @ pizza.. sorry to hear that..

Click to collapse





Thanks.




deathnotice01 said:


> I'm sorry man,
> 
> I empathize with you now on your time of tragedy

Click to collapse





Thank you.




Tezlastorme said:


> For a second i thought you said 'I'm depressed. My car got hit by a cat'
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse





Hardy har har.
I don't blame you, it's a one letter difference...




chris_marsh said:


> Cat went to a better place . world is too cruel for kitteh
> 
> sent from teh state where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



I agree 



hanisod said:


> Ouch
> Sorry
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Catptain America?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



He's one of me and Deathnotices "specialists" 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 10:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Get enough sleep.
> I sometimes get jerks, almost the entire body twitches and awakens me but then i fall back asleep almost instantly.

Click to collapse



This happens to me. Sometimes I do it so bad it wakes up my fiance. I don't do it while awake at all. Just when I'm falling asleep and in the in between state out fully asleep.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, bye guys, I have somewhere to be...thanks again.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> You guys and your 3-4 hours of sleep... I almost always get a solid 8 hours of sleep. Sometimes even 10 or 12 hours.

Click to collapse



I get 3-5 hours of sleep a night and can't stay asleep longer than 2 hours at a time without waking up. This is mostly due to my job and a seriously bad life style I used to live for years. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Hi. I'm depressed. My cat got hit by a car last night.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 bro that sucks so bad

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Thats quite good if you compare it to asian job pays..
> 
> I can do away with just around 4-5 hours of sleep.. but i usually sleep 7-8 hours..
> 
> @gadgetroid & @roofrider.. possible to meet on 7th of july?

Click to collapse



Even I'm in! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------

And Pasta... My condolences bro.. Even I lost my kitten a year back. Some  madrbugger stole it  it was soooooooo cute :'(

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'd rather have a degree in Computer Science for software engineering. Same thing, also you can get crash courses on programming languages, the rest is up to you.

Click to collapse



What about comp eng. ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Because, if i dont do it early.. people will go absconding when the time comes :sly::silly:
> 
> You dont study tits.. you look at (.)(.)
> anyway, this is break time.. cant study all day you know.. :sly:
> ...

Click to collapse



Bio students study tits.. And I don't see you reinstalling hangouts or whatsapp in your break time 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

Oh.. And pasta, sorry for your loss man 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What about comp eng. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a bio student... And the only tits we got to study were the ones of the lecturer... ( it was boring though  )

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I'm a bio student... And the only tits we got to study were the ones of the lecturer... ( it was boring though  )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Challenge denied 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 22, 2013)

Trust me... My lecturers were crap...   

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What about comp eng.?
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Comp eng is more on the physical aspect of the systems in coordination with software. 







TeeJay!! said:


> I'm a bio student... And the only tits we got to study were the ones of the lecturer... ( it was boring though  )
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I'm a professional titsologist. 

Dem ladies dun find me borin'

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------

Dayum

The SGS4 is prolly the hardest qualcomm samsung device to develop on, 

I'm stuck here trying to figure out what in xesus name is wrong with the libs

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 02:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------

Dayum

The SGS4 is prolly the hardest qualcomm samsung device to develop on, 

I'm stuck here trying to figure out what in xesus name is wrong with the libs

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

Dayum

The SGS4 is prolly the hardest qualcomm samsung device to develop on, 

I'm stuck here trying to figure out what in xesus name is wrong with the libs

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Comp eng is more on the physical aspect of the systems in coordination with software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which one is more software ordinated? Comp Sci or Comp Eng? Comp sci right?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------

And 
http://www.appy-geek.com/Web/ArticleWeb.aspx?regionid=3&articleid=10297835

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Which one is more software ordinated? Comp Sci or Comp Eng? Comp sci right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, comp sci is. 


Also about that facebook article. 
We've been trying to certify facebook's privacy management however they won't listen everytime. Can't go to details but they are too confident of their sysyem.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Because, if i dont do it early.. people will go absconding when the time comes :sly::silly:

Click to collapse



You know me, as of now i don't have anything planned for that day but i can confirm it later. 



Android Pizza said:


> Hi. I'm depressed. My cat got hit by a car last night.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that man. 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This happens to me. Sometimes I do it so bad it wakes up my fiance. I don't do it while awake at all. Just when I'm falling asleep and in the in between state out fully asleep.

Click to collapse



Bahahaha i know, i'm just glad no one is around me whenever it happens. Google tells me it's called "Hypnic jerk".


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yup, comp sci is.
> 
> 
> Also about that facebook article.
> ...

Click to collapse



Those guys are absolute *****es

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You know me, as of now i don't have anything planned for that day but i can confirm it later.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that man.
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting...

What scares me is my dad has Parkinson's though with him his shakes happen all day long. Luckily he caught it early in and takes medication so it's mostly just in his hands and sometimes his head shakes a little. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Ok, it's time for me to rest my eyes.

Another sleeping anomaly, i remember spitting during my sleep a couple of times.  I blame the dream, i spit in my dream; i spit irl.
Luckly i wasn't sleeping on my back but rather on the side.

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Interesting...
> 
> What scares me is my dad has Parkinson's though with him his shakes happen all day long. Luckily he caught it early in and takes medication so it's mostly just in his hands and sometimes his head shakes a little.

Click to collapse



Oh i hope it's not related, don't think it is cause it doesn't happen frequently.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, it's time for me to rest my eyes.
> 
> Another sleeping anomaly, i remember spitting during my sleep a couple of times.  I blame the dream, i spit in my dream; i spit irl.
> Luckly i wasn't sleeping on my back but rather on the side.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea I don't think it's related. It does scare me a little bit though.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, it's time for me to rest my eyes.
> 
> Another sleeping anomaly, i remember spitting during my sleep a couple of times.  I blame the dream, i spit in my dream; i spit irl.
> Luckly i wasn't sleeping on my back but rather on the side.
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you don't jerk off IRL just because you are dreaming of got chicks :silly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jun 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I hope you don't jerk off IRL just because you are dreaming of got chicks :silly:

Click to collapse



Nah.. the wet dream days are long gone.


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'd rather have a degree in Computer Science for software engineering. Same thing, also you can get crash courses on programming languages, the rest is up to you.

Click to collapse



The university I'll be attending offers both software engineering and comp sci.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 22, 2013)

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 22, 2013)

Going F'ing crazy! :banghead::banghead::banghead: Why dont people like mokee OS? And Y is it F'ing hard for tools to actually run properly 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



That must be veeman in the toilet







roofrider said:


> Nah.. the wet dream days are long gone.

Click to collapse



No longer forever alone?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

Hiya guys.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hiya guys.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey
Wazzap everyone? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ohoi pasta

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hey
> Wazzap everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just got back from a friend's birthday party.






Tezlastorme said:


> Ohoi pasta
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



*pizza
I hate DN for starting this.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Just got back from a friend's birthday party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 problème? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> problème?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Shut up. :thumbup:

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Lol
Cool AP
........ 
Errrrrr
nothing to do 
Nothing on ot
Nothing at all

What happened to xda? :-\ 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 22, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol
> Cool AP
> ........
> Errrrrr
> ...

Click to collapse



Hangouts.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hangouts.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmmmm

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

Xda has been more active than this 

sent from my toilet seat

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------

Good morning guys

sent from my toilet seat

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------

Good morning guys

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

Strangely enough ot sends to be less active on the weekends. I know I'm on more during the week because of work lol. I spend a lot of down time on my phone meaning a lot of xda while working

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 23, 2013)

I guess we come here more often to relieve our stress from work...

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## cascabel (Jun 23, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I guess we come here more often to relieve our stress from work...
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



true. or when it's time for history at school. 

also...
























...do i know you?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 23, 2013)

First week of college was pretty hard. I hope the upcoming year will be a little easy on me.

How are you frat people.

Sent from my Hot Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> true. or when it's time for history at school.
> 
> also...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You dont know me.

I love history.
And Im also an anonymous.
So you cant see me.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

How's the avatar? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## cascabel (Jun 23, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> You dont know me.
> 
> I love history.
> And Im also an anonymous.
> ...

Click to collapse



fair enough. hello there invisible stranger. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> How's the avatar?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



too small on the app. what is it?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> fair enough. hello there invisible stranger.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's actually this
I need to change my avatar but can't find any 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

@darkshadow246 @Android Pizza

Aren't you guys going to pledge?????

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @darkshadow246 @Android Pizza
> 
> Aren't you guys going to pledge?????
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



How can I 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How can I
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Like this

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How can I
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Say your starting your pledge period, change avatar to a muffin, and change your sig to being about a muffin. Also make sure to pm a gb member like deadly or quantum foam and let them know you are ready to start. You watch period ended on the 21st. 


We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Say your starting your pledge period, change avatar to a muffin, and change your sig to being about a muffin. Also make sure to pm a gb member like deadly or quantum foam and let them know you are ready to start. You watch period ended on the 21st.
> 
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I thought that was a joke
But ok I'll change it

sent from my toilet seat

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

There

sent from my muffin phone

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

There

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

There

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I thought that was a joke
> But ok I'll change it
> 
> sent from my toilet seat
> ...

Click to collapse



To be trolled or not to be trolled..

That is the question...

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 23, 2013)

Morning guys! Umm someone tell me what's a status 6 error?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Morning guys! Umm someone tell me what's a status 6 error?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Bad flash

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Morning guys! Umm someone tell me what's a status 6 error?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Bad updater script 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 23, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Bad updater script
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I thought that was status 7.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

I've never had status errors while flashing 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Bad flash
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Whats a bad flash?







74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Bad updater script
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




Ya I know 

And some other stuff too... Fixed it 




Ichigo said:


> I thought that was status 7.

Click to collapse











darkshadow246 said:


> I've never had status errors while flashing
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



Ikr? Odin is so easy 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

That awkward moment when u lie to someone abt somethin that happened but then find out it actually happened


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jun 23, 2013)

@veeman 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42855516
Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I thought that was status 7.

Click to collapse



Status 7 is bad/corrupt/unwritable/unreadable file sysyem. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Status 7 is bad/corrupt/unwritable/unreadable file sysyem.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



No it isn't.. Status 7 is updater script error.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

And to be more accurate, Status 7 errors occur because of assert fails
Status 6 is because the new line char stuff.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No it isn't.. Status 7 is updater script error..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 

We've had instances where the files itself fails not the updater-script. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello frat! Long time since I was here...


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello !


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hello frat! Long time since I was here...

Click to collapse



Hey
Where have you been? 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No.
> 
> We've had instances where the files itself fails not the updater-script.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dafuq.. But status 7 is supposed to only occur if there are errors in the script

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

hmmm .....


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 23, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hello frat! Long time since I was here...

Click to collapse



New member huh ? Welcome to the frat  enjoy your stay and hope you pledge


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Dafuq.. But status 7 is supposed to only occur if there are errors in the script
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I thought it was because of symlinks failing? Which could be due to not having space in the system partition. So try formatting system first? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> New member huh ? Welcome to the frat  enjoy your stay and hope you pledge

Click to collapse



Thank you!  

I sure hope I do. Looks like a pretty cool thread


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 23, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I thought it was because of symlinks failing? Which could be due to not having space in the system partition. So try formatting system first?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Ya.. Status 7 occurs because of that too

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 23, 2013)

Herro frat.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Herro frat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whasup

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



I am fine, hbu?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

devstaff said:


> I am fine, hbu?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bored
Tests start on Tuesday and tomorrow, I have an English play 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey check out flatron theme for CM10.1 really liked it 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey check out flatron theme for CM10.1 really liked it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



+1 really elegant  :victory:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey check out flatron theme for CM10.1 really liked it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Well, I never use themes, I am too lazy to customize my device nowadays.

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------

Anyone wanna know how to get a free .nu domain? I registred my free domain earlier: http://memeblog.nu and it was free of charge for 1 year


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

Morning frat... 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning frat...
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Morning 

What's up people? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 23, 2013)

Afternoon  

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 23, 2013)

Evening 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 23, 2013)

Gnight  

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## _Variable (Jun 23, 2013)

Yo all, lurkin around here. I wasnt able  to log on for a while due to homework 

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a small and jellified place_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

http://imgace.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Ah-mah-ger-I-love-Merfins1.jpg

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://imgace.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Ah-mah-ger-I-love-Merfins1.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did u know that this is her lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And y u no pledge pizza???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Did u know that this is her lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wut 
You can't be serious right

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Did u know that this is her lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just forgot. Been a lot going on in my life...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Wut
> You can't be serious right
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Wut
> You can't be serious right
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Wut
> You can't be serious right
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Wut
> You can't be serious right
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Wut
> You can't be serious right
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Tapatalk acting weird again.... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wut
> You can't be serious right
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2013)

asf58967 said:


> @veeman
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42855516
> Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Vodka ice grape juice? 

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Wut
> You can't be serious right
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



No, he is Jeff.

---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------







Holy ****, Google has a doodle just for me


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> Vodka ice grape juice?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's your birthday? 
Vishnu? 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> It's your birthday?
> Vishnu?
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



Yes.

http://youtu.be/s4kxFEXL2eU


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://youtu.be/s4kxFEXL2eU

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday brah 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Happy Birthday brah
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



Thank you brah


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://youtu.be/s4kxFEXL2eU

Click to collapse



Cool
Happy birthday 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 23, 2013)

Herpey berthdey veemonster 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Cool
> Happy birthday
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks M8. 

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Herpey berthdey veemonster
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Danke, Tesla coil.

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Herpey berthdey veemonster
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Danke, Tesla coil.


----------



## ronnie498 (Jun 23, 2013)

How are the muffins this morning? Happy Birthday Veeman


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> How are the muffins this morning? Happy Birthday Veeman

Click to collapse



I'm fine

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy birthday to the only remaining T-Rex in the world 

Hey Ronnie

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> How are the muffins this morning? Happy Birthday Veeman

Click to collapse



Thanks man 

Thanks Prawn!


----------



## Deadly (Jun 23, 2013)

Many many happie happie returns of the day vee


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Many many happie happie returns of the day vee

Click to collapse



You're back! 
When are your exams getting over? 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 23, 2013)

Afternoon muffins 

Happy birthday @veeman 

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Thanks Prawn!

Click to collapse



Did you not get a <pi> day ban? :silly:

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> Happy birthday @veeman
> 
> _      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _

Click to collapse



Good afternoon 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Many many happie happie returns of the day vee

Click to collapse



Thanks Deadly 
*happy 



jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> Happy birthday @veeman
> 
> _      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _

Click to collapse



Thank you!



Tezlastorme said:


> Did you not get a <pi> day ban? :silly:
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



He banned me for 3.1415 seconds.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dino-bro

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Happy Birthday Dino-bro
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks pasta.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy birthday veeman

How's you muffins going?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jun 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You're back!
> When are your exams getting over?
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



did I left before? :what:




jugg1es said:


> Afternoon muffins
> 
> Happy birthday @veeman
> 
> _      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _

Click to collapse



good night, juggs.. 




veeman said:


> Thanks Deadly
> *happy
> 
> He banned me for 3.1415 seconds.

Click to collapse



its happie* for you 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 23, 2013)

Deadly said:


> did I left before? :what:
> 
> 
> good night, juggs..
> ...

Click to collapse



*did I leave 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> *did I leave
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



+1

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy birthday Rex! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://youtu.be/s4kxFEXL2eU

Click to collapse



Happy birthday veeman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Wut
> You can't be serious right
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/ermahgerd

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

It seems i'm late but Happy Birthday @veeman


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Happy birthday veeman
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



'cupcake' dinosaur :thumbup:

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown PM

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Thanks pasta.

Click to collapse



*pizza
When I get the chance, deathnotice is going to get hurt very badly :stirthepot:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Thanks pasta.

Click to collapse



*pizza
When I get the chance, deathnotice is going to get hurt very badly :stirthepot:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Thanks pasta.

Click to collapse



*pizza
When I get the chance, deathnotice is going to get hurt very badly :stirthepot:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown PM
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Replied

Also clear your tapatalk cache. It'll fix the curse of undercover.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Replied
> 
> Also clear your tapatalk cache. It'll fix the curse of undercover.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



I don't think it's related to the cache, because I have none.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't think it's related to the cache, because I have none.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still 
Clearing them will help
It's thread related
Not app related 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy b'day Rexie boy!!!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't think it's related to the cache, because I have none.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's worked for everyone else that's tried it.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy birthday veeman! If it really is your birthday... :sly:
So, now you're officially an adult!


----------



## Apex (Jun 23, 2013)

Happy Vaginal Birth Canal Liberation Anniversary, Veem! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 23, 2013)

Apex said:


> Happy Vaginal Birth Canal Liberation Anniversary, Veem!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aren't you supposed to be dead or something? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 23, 2013)

Apex said:


> Happy Vaginal Birth Canal Liberation Anniversary, Veem!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you say that on everyone's birthday?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------

Oh yeah, btw, I'd like to pledge.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------

Oh yeah, btw, I'd like to pledge.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. I appreciate it. I'm not going to quote every one of you. 

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Happy birthday veeman
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooh yum. My mom's making cake 

Not a dino cake though :/


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone. I appreciate it. I'm not going to quote every one of you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea I guess it would be strange having a rex cake at a rexs bday. Like if I had a cat cake at mine or if a humanoid had a human shaped cake. 

Cakeabolism https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXM08ZGOP2Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning frat 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning frat
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



Morning? 
Will
It's almost morning in here
3:49AM 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

Good morning from here Sirs from Chi Delta Alpha Frat House,

  My name is Paul and I'm from Philippines, got my first android phone on 2012 which is what I use till now the xperia x8. While the time passes by I found myself, yet addicted to this forum site and browse and browse a lot of forum sections including some of which are not my device. I came to the off-topic assuming to meet awesome people which didn't disappoint me because there are a whole lot of awesome people here! I clicked unto this forum and I read all from the OP and the corresponding posts, so I decided to apply to this frat house because I believe that by doing this I can make a lot of friends and more importantly explore a lot of wholesome fun moments with you guys. Looking forward to be recognized as a member in this frat someday... Thank you for reading this pledge of mine kind sirs and mams, have a good day... 

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 24, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Good morning from here Sirs from Chi Delta Alpha Frat House,
> 
> My name is Paul and I'm from Philippines, got my first android phone on 2012 which is what I use till now the xperia x8. While the time passes by I found myself, yet addicted to this forum site and browse and browse a lot of forum sections including some of which are not my device. I came to the off-topic assuming to meet awesome people which didn't disappoint me because there are a whole lot of awesome people here! I clicked unto this forum and I read all from the OP and the corresponding posts, so I decided to apply to this frat house because I believe that by doing this I can make a lot of friends and more importantly explore a lot of wholesome fun moments with you guys. Looking forward to be recognized as a member in this frat someday... Thank you for reading this pledge of mine kind sirs and mams, have a good day...
> 
> Sent from a deliciously baked muffin

Click to collapse



Hey Paul! Nice to meet you.
As secretary, I'd like to inform you that there is watching period, where we watch you to make sure you'd make a worthy member. Once the watching period is over, you will become an official pledge of the frat.
Welcome to the Chi Delta Alpha.


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

thank you so much Sir, please to meet you too and I look forward to it! more power Chi Delta Alpha


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 24, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> thank you so much Sir, please to meet you too and I look forward to it! more power Chi Delta Alpha

Click to collapse



Hey cacti 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey cacti
> 
> sent from my muffin phone

Click to collapse



Wrong thread, bro 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 24, 2013)

Happy umbilical freedom day dinosaur.

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> Good morning from here Sirs from Chi Delta Alpha Frat House,
> 
> My name is Paul and I'm from Philippines, got my first android phone on 2012 which is what I use till now the xperia x8. While the time passes by I found myself, yet addicted to this forum site and browse and browse a lot of forum sections including some of which are not my device. I came to the off-topic assuming to meet awesome people which didn't disappoint me because there are a whole lot of awesome people here! I clicked unto this forum and I read all from the OP and the corresponding posts, so I decided to apply to this frat house because I believe that by doing this I can make a lot of friends and more importantly explore a lot of wholesome fun moments with you guys. Looking forward to be recognized as a member in this frat someday... Thank you for reading this pledge of mine kind sirs and mams, have a good day...
> 
> Sent from a deliciously baked muffin

Click to collapse



Hi Paul,

I'm a filipino too, so is cascabel.

I'm one of the governing bodies of the frat and official Chaplain (slash) religious drunkard.
Thank you for the intro and we welcome you to the house as a probee for muffinship.

We maybe observing you but don't worry and just act like yourself and chill out.
Everyone is pretty much welcome to be a member


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

hi kababayan! thank you so much for welcoming me sir! 

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey DN, can I pledge now?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

What is up Frat?


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

hi there sir seraz

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello Eren

no need to call me sir i'm just 18 xD

makes me feel old


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

i'm younger than you sir 

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 24, 2013)

Pizza... You should!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

pizzas, oh i want to have some of those 

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey DN, can I pledge now?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have my go, 

Who else gave you a go signal from the GB? 

You're one cool Italian dish in my book. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

Have you ever had those moments when your alarm app failed? 

I did today, 
Missed 1hr and 30mins of work 

Crap, i need to wake up earlier. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

Have you ever had those moments when your alarm app failed? 

I did today, 
Missed 1hr and 30mins of work 

Crap, i need to wake up earlier. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------

Have you ever had those moments when your alarm app failed? 

I did today, 
Missed 1hr and 30mins of work 

Crap, i need to wake up earlier. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

Have you ever had those moments when your alarm app failed? 

I did today, 
Missed 1hr and 30mins of work 

Crap, i need to wake up earlier. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

Fuq, 

I just went away for 3mins and it posted a multitude of echoes. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

Fuq, 

I just went away for 3mins and it posted a multitude of echoes. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Here I'll help stop the madness.

Hmmmm do I smell a new muffin... time to feed teh kittehs :evil:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Here I'll help stop the madness.
> 
> Hmmmm do I smell a new muffin... time to feed teh kittehs :evil:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



It happened while I'm on LTE 


Down kitteh, 
Don't eay the muffs.... Not just yet, we need to fatten them all up. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It happened while I'm on LTE
> 
> 
> Down kitteh,
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok 

Meow to much cat nip tonight got me teh munchies. But I've got my eyes on you muffins :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 24, 2013)

*makes a quick  note* Bloody finish your tot before these eat me up!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> *makes a quick  note* Bloody finish your tot before these eat me up!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Enadru swalpa artha agothara matadi swamy


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 24, 2013)

Artha agorige artha aithu bid I saar  
BTW... I'm in Bangalore  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning muffins 

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Artha agorige artha aithu bid I saar
> BTW... I'm in Bangalore
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I stay in kolar.  
Cet counselling huh?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 24, 2013)

Yay.. New muffins for dinner.. And pizza.. You have my go.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yay.. New muffins for dinner.. And pizza.. You have my go..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I feel the need for a good seafood dinner myself

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I feel the need for a good seafood dinner myself
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



I am not on sale today Alan 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 24, 2013)

I put my dog to sleep today 
:crybaby2:
Turns out he had cancer for the liver and it had spread everywhere 
 worst day of my life 
I'll never forget him

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I put my dog to sleep today
> :crybaby2:
> Turns out he had cancer for the liver and it had spread everywhere
> worst day of my life
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that mate.. May your dog RIP

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sorry about that bro. I just saw in the Pets thread also.

RIP

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I put my dog to sleep today
> :crybaby2:
> Turns out he had cancer for the liver and it had spread everywhere
> worst day of my life
> ...

Click to collapse





Sorry to hear that mate.. May your dog RIP

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jun 24, 2013)

Er... May I ask what the hell happened with the mafia? :what::what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I put my dog to sleep today
> :crybaby2:
> Turns out he had cancer for the liver and it had spread everywhere
> worst day of my life
> ...

Click to collapse



Just saw that 
Sorry.... 







shahrukhraza said:


> Er... May I ask what the hell happened with the mafia? :what::what:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I really want to know too.. 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2013)

Ehm... I accidentally ate my human. Where to buy a new one?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm sorry about that bro. I just saw in the Pets thread also.
> 
> RIP
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<

Click to collapse



The first hospital I took him too was useless 
They knew he had cancer but they didn't tell us and I'm even doubting they gave him some drugs coz he looked perfect and happy there 
they took away so much money too 
When we took him to a non profit place ,they immediately told he had cancer and if we would've admitted him there before instead of that cheap crap place, he would've lived 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 24, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Er... May I ask what the hell happened with the mafia? :what::what:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









hanisod said:


> I really want to know too..
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No you may not.. PM dex  I just don't want all that stuff spreading here

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> The first hospital I took him too was useless
> They knew he had cancer but they didn't tell us and I'm even doubting they gave him some drugs coz he looked perfect and happy there
> they took away so much money too
> When we took him to a non profit place ,they immediately told he had cancer and if we would've admitted him there before instead of that cheap crap place, he would've lived
> ...

Click to collapse



i hadz cryin right now

may he RIP


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Er... May I ask what the hell happened with the mafia? :what::what:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Overzealous mods and noob trolls

I won't speak of it here anymore 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I put my dog to sleep today
> :crybaby2:
> Turns out he had cancer for the liver and it had spread everywhere
> worst day of my life
> ...

Click to collapse



I would be devastated if i were in your shoes. 


I empathize with you man, I'm sure he lived a happy life with his family  







veeman said:


> Ehm... I accidentally ate my human. Where to buy a new one?

Click to collapse



Ebay has 2nd hand humans for sale, 
Be sure to check the seller if they are authentic before making any purchases. 







Also about the gli thread. 
Us OT regulars know what's going on, we keep that to ourselves, nowhere is safe. So grab yer PJ's and let's see where this goes. 




This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## cascabel (Jun 24, 2013)

hi frat. err...is juggles around?

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I would be devastated if i were in your shoes.
> 
> 
> I empathize with you man, I'm sure he lived a happy life with his family
> ...

Click to collapse



It was pretty well explained in dexter's post, sucks, but I have to agree. Way too much drama and we all can see why, but I'm not bringing that here too. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hi frat. err...is juggles around?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Sup? 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jun 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ygpm.


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ygpm.

Click to collapse



You waited for him to see your post and reply to PM him anyways 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey frat


----------



## cascabel (Jun 24, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> You waited for him to see your post and reply to PM him anyways
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lmao. no. i pm'ed him half an hour ago, i think. after i posted that.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I put my dog to sleep today
> :crybaby2:
> Turns out he had cancer for the liver and it had spread everywhere
> worst day of my life
> ...

Click to collapse



I know just how you feel. I lost one of my kitties just a few days ago.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I know just how you feel. I lost one of my kitties just a few days ago.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well at least your Kittie didn't suffer 
My dog lost 10 kgs during his cancer 
We could feel his ribs 
He could barely walk and was extremely weak 
Anyway his suffering is all over 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well at least your Kittie didn't suffer
> My dog lost 10 kgs during his cancer
> We could feel his ribs
> He could barely walk and was extremely weak
> ...

Click to collapse



It is better this way, I've had to put my last two dogs down due to cancer. You've done the right thing 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well at least your Kittie didn't suffer
> My dog lost 10 kgs during his cancer
> We could feel his ribs
> He could barely walk and was extremely weak
> ...

Click to collapse



God bless you. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It is better this way, I've had to put my last two dogs down due to cancer. You've done the right thing
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks guys







Android Pizza said:


> God bless you. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about a fellow soldier of the world dying, Josh. Really sucks. Who hit him?

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sorry to hear about a fellow soldier of the world dying, Josh. Really sucks. Who hit him?
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I'm working on deciphering it hang on. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------

Is pasta's name Josh? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

Is pasta's name Josh? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

Is pasta's name Josh? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

Is pasta's name Josh? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

Stupid thread bug  And I can't stop it when I use quick reply 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

Stupid thread bug  And I can't stop it when I use quick reply 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------

The forum is aboosing me 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sorry to hear about a fellow soldier of the world dying, Josh. Really sucks. Who hit him?
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



I don't know. My dad was coming home and saw his corpse in the road.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> I'm working on deciphering it hang on.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you world know if you looked at my intro, eh?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> I'm working on deciphering it hang on.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you would know if you looked at my intro, eh?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> I'm working on deciphering it hang on.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you world know if you looked at my intro, eh?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm working on deciphering it hang on.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side
> ...

Click to collapse



Wth


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 24, 2013)

What in the world of f....

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> Wth

Click to collapse



Welcome to our thread, where posts duplicate themselves and take over the planet. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Clear your mofoing caches people wtf. Also if your gonna quote someone's post that has spammed out then edit out all the extra posts. Srsly

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^


----------



## boborone (Jun 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Welcome to our thread, where posts duplicate themselves and take over the planet.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Been here longer than you 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Clear your mofoing caches people wtf. Also if your gonna quote someone's post that has spammed out then edit out all the extra posts. Srsly
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^

Click to collapse



And I guess you didn't notice what I did. :beer:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> Been here longer than you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I'm exhausted I've worked 8pm till 430am then 7am till 4pm. What did u do? Also I got this awesome bamboo nexus4 case in today :beer:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## Apex (Jun 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Clear your mofoing caches people wtf. Also if your gonna quote someone's post that has spammed out then edit out all the extra posts. Srsly
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^

Click to collapse



^^^This^^^


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2013)

What is it with this thread? It doesn't happen on any other thread.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 24, 2013)

New title.... Apex, you there?

---------- Post added at 05:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




boborone said:


> Been here longer than you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Oh, hey boborone.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 24, 2013)

boborone said:


> Been here longer than you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Orly? Link me to your post in this thread before mine then 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Clear your mofoing caches people wtf. Also if your gonna quote someone's post that has spammed out then edit out all the extra posts. Srsly
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^

Click to collapse



*self facepalm*


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2013)

Hmmmmm
That title.... 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sorry I'm exhausted I've worked 8pm till 430am then 7am till 4pm. What did u do? Also I got this awesome bamboo nexus4 case in today :beer:

Click to collapse



Cool. My congrats


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown PM

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown PM
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As do you 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> As do you
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<

Click to collapse



Same ^_^

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 24, 2013)

Seriously? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42914767


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Seriously? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42914767

Click to collapse



That was uncalled for.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That was uncalled for.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I expected as much. 

Sup frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 24, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I expected as much.
> 
> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Out! 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I expected as much.
> 
> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmm?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey BD

I sent you a message in hangouts. No rush either and thank you @->--

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## the_scotsman (Jun 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Seriously? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42914767

Click to collapse



Rather than post a public rant having a dig at the mods, Dexter should have contacted us directly. He should know better. But it seems to be the OT way, to create drama, so I joined in :laugh:


----------



## Groot (Jun 24, 2013)

good morning from here sirs and frat 

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 24, 2013)

the_scotsman said:


> Rather than post a public rant having a dig at the mods, Dexter should have contacted us directly. He should know better. But it seems to be the OT way, to create drama, so I joined in :laugh:

Click to collapse



Still, it was uncalled for and frankly immature for you to do as a mod.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning from here sirs and frat
> 
> Sent from a deliciously baked muffin

Click to collapse



Top o tha morning to you Eren. 

*sniff sniff* mmmm you smell like a muffin and meh kittehs are hungry :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Top o tha morning to you Eren.
> 
> *sniff sniff* mmmm you smell like a muffin and meh kittehs are hungry :sly:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<

Click to collapse



Well, that's not creepy at all...  

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## undercover (Jun 24, 2013)

the_scotsman said:


> Rather than post a public rant having a dig at the mods, Dexter should have contacted us directly. He should know better. But it seems to be the OT way, to create drama, so I joined in :laugh:

Click to collapse



Who said that it's not being done? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 24, 2013)

the_scotsman said:


> Rather than post a public rant having a dig at the mods, Dexter should have contacted us directly. He should know better. But it seems to be the OT way, to create drama, so I joined in :laugh:

Click to collapse



Dexter did state he did contact mods, to no avail. He probably felt he had no choice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Still, it was uncalled for and frankly immature for you to do as a mod.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 24, 2013)

the_scotsman said:


> Rather than post a public rant having a dig at the mods, Dexter should have contacted us directly. He should know better. But it seems to be the OT way, to create drama, so I joined in :laugh:

Click to collapse



It's on its way.. and it's been discussed again.

In the meantime,  I needed to make a closing post, can't lock a thread like that and dissappear... everything stated was valid. If I was after drama, you think I'd lock it immediately after?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is that avatar approved? And where's that siggy? :sly:

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## conantroutman (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Still, it was uncalled for and frankly immature for you to do as a mod.

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium

Click to collapse





×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium

Click to collapse



See? Now this is a mature and proper post.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Is that avatar approved? And where's that siggy? :sly:
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



No, I'm awaiting an approval from one of the big guys.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 25, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm reporting you to the mod committee for that! Oh, wait... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> See? Now this is a mature and proper post.

Click to collapse



Sent from a crappy phone though.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> I'm reporting you to the mod committee for that! Oh, wait...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> I'm reporting you to the mod committee for that! Oh, wait...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sent from a crappy phone though....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was just about to Google translate that, but figured it out and I don't even know Latin. Now I feel smart 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I'm reporting you to the mod committee for that! Oh, wait...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 25, 2013)

Good thing I didn't try Google translate 






Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

it really is sad abandoning a big family like that for three years, sorry gli sviluppatori family

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## undercover (Jun 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Good thing I didn't try Google translate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao. Just Google it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Good thing I didn't try Google translate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lmao. Just Google it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah, I'm gonna stick with sample survey. I got it from the Internet, so it has to be true. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Top o tha morning to you Eren.
> 
> *sniff sniff* mmmm you smell like a muffin and meh kittehs are hungry :sly:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<

Click to collapse



not teh catz pleaaazzee 

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey BD
> 
> I sent you a message in hangouts. No rush either and thank you @->--
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<

Click to collapse



I'm back on gtalk....PM me your gmail and we'll see if I can add you on gtalk...otherwise I have to switch phones

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 25, 2013)

Who will guard the guards themselves? Also, some trivia: what does 'puer malum est' mean? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> not teh catz pleaaazzee
> 
> Sent from a deliciously baked muffin

Click to collapse








We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

le me will hide now behind zeh cactus!

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin


----------



## Mephikun (Jun 25, 2013)

Ohai frat

Apex, you have a pm.

Sent from my Motorola Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

good morning sir

Sent from a deliciously baked muffin

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------

is it okay for my sig to be like this?

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin

---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------

is it okay for my sig to be like this?

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

And the postloop thingy hits again.... 

Clear the cache 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> And the postloop thingy hits again....
> 
> Clear the cache
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't think it has ANYTHING to do with the cache. It happens to me on empty cache.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

+1 i think its a tapatalk bug or something

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> +1 i think its a tapatalk bug or something
> 
> Sent from Rikki Six's muffin

Click to collapse



Only happens in this thread. Unlikely.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

yeah, deathnotice also experienced this yesterday, kinda creeps the hell out of me :what:

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> yeah, deathnotice also experienced this yesterday, kinda creeps the hell out of me :what:
> 
> Sent from Rikki Six's muffin

Click to collapse



Weird
Idk
It happens also on Tapatalk 4
I cleared the cache and the problem is gone 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> yeah, deathnotice also experienced this yesterday, kinda creeps the hell out of me :what:
> 
> Sent from Rikki Six's muffin

Click to collapse



Be afraid, bee very afraid.












I haz many sadz for OT,


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Weird
> Idk
> It happens also on Tapatalk 4
> I cleared the cache and the problem is gone
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like this thread wants all your money.


----------



## boborone (Jun 25, 2013)

Its a server bug and the admins are aware of it. Though it happens on tapatalk a lot, it's xda side of things.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

boborone said:


> Its a server bug and the admins are aware of it. Though it happens on tapatalk a lot, it's xda side of things.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's happened to me on the computer as well. But only on this thread though.


----------



## boborone (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, it's happened to me on the computer as well. But only on this thread though.

Click to collapse



Seems to happen most on very active threads.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Looks like this thread wants all your money.

Click to collapse



Apparently yes
And @boborone
It's something related to this thread because it's really big :-\ 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 25, 2013)

What's up with the new title? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What's up with the new title?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42896678
This ^^^ 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42896678
> This ^^^
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Them leaving is not going to accomplish anything.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Them leaving is not going to accomplish anything.

Click to collapse



I don't know mate
Well. It's there choice 
We can't do anything 

Good night frat

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jun 25, 2013)

Members, we are not going to go down this road...of trying to bash the Moderators.  Thanks and Warned.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 25, 2013)

Today I have the hardest test and i could barely study because of my dog passing away 
Hopefully I won't fail 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 25, 2013)

...  Truth hurts i guess 

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Today I have the hardest test and i could barely study because of my dog passing away
> Hopefully I won't fail
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Good luck mate. I'm sure you won't fail.


----------



## boborone (Jun 25, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> ...  Truth hurts i guess
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Ygpm

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 25, 2013)

boborone said:


> Ygpm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Replied 

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## boborone (Jun 25, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Replied
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Got it. And thanks man.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 25, 2013)

Deadly said:


> did I left before? :what:
> 
> 
> good night, juggs..
> ...

Click to collapse


@Deadly check pm

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> ...  Truth hurts i guess
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse









We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^

Click to collapse



Crookshanks


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello frat...MOrning 

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------

not a pleasant morning i see.....


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 25, 2013)

And we're back? Wtf??? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> And we're back? Wtf???
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who's back?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who's back?

Click to collapse



this thread is LOL


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 25, 2013)

This thread showed a lock symbol for a moment, wtf?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This thread showed a lock symbol for a moment, wtf?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



you are not alone


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Noticed it to, thought you guys may have gone to far.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 25, 2013)

Either a mistake or childish taunt. Both are possible.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## diestarbucks (Jun 25, 2013)

My bad! For some reason when I open threads with my mouse wheel while using my laptop it sometimes closes the thread. Not intended.

Edit: Not a taunt, I save those for closing down warez/hacks threads


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

whew ...


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 25, 2013)

diestarbucks said:


> My bad! For some reason when I open threads with my mouse wheel while using my laptop it sometimes closes the thread. Not intended.
> 
> Edit: Not a taunt, I save those for closing down warez/hacks threads

Click to collapse



Likely excuse... 
You're off the hook, for now 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 25, 2013)

diestarbucks said:


> My bad! For some reason when I open threads with my mouse wheel while using my laptop it sometimes closes the thread. Not intended.
> 
> Edit: Not a taunt, I save those for closing down warez/hacks threads

Click to collapse



All good, thank you for letting us know. In light of recent tension in OT, it seemed highly possible by some others. My apologies for inaccurate speculation.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Let's drop those heavy shoulders and start over

Mornin again


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------







Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trolling :Level Expert.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That is too funny :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## kangerX (Jun 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looool

Sent from the state where marijuana is illegal


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> That is too funny :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Hey flastnoles! How are you doing?


----------



## Mephikun (Jun 25, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lololo.

Sup proto

Sent from my Motorola Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jun 25, 2013)

Whatcha doin peeple?


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Whatcha doin peeple?

Click to collapse



Y u always use low bird? -__-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

Morning muffins 

_      “I never hated a man enough to give him his diamonds back.”*―*Zsa Zsa Gabor      _


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 25, 2013)

Morning 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 25, 2013)

Ermm.. Y Me No In OP :/

Im A Free Muffin Then 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 25, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Ermm.. Y Me No In OP :/
> 
> Im A Free Muffin Then
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



One week over? Then pm apex, qf or me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey @Prawesome, how's you? 

_    "Quis custodiet ipsos custodes" - Plato       _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Y u always use low bird? -__-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Hahaha... it's easy to pick random images from there, be warned the site's not exactly sfw.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> One week over? Then pm apex, qf or me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I REESPECT YO AUTHORITEH!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I REESPECT YO AUTHORITEH!

Click to collapse



And dn :silly: forgot about you 







jugg1es said:


> Hey @Prawesome, how's you?
> 
> _    "Quis custodiet ipsos custodes" - Plato       _

Click to collapse



Nothing much.  Just the usual






roofrider said:


> Hahaha... it's easy to pick random images from there, be warned the site's not exactly sfw.

Click to collapse



Ya, I think I got that already when it wasnt loading

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jun 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya, I think I got that already when it wasnt loading

Click to collapse



So that must be it then, internet censorship in your place.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> So that must be it then, internet censorship in your place.

Click to collapse



Nah, he's just crap! 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 AM ----------

Ok my participated just died, anyone else? 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> So that must be it then, internet censorship in your place.

Click to collapse



Thank you captain obvious

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok my participated just died, anyone else? 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ok my participated just died, anyone else?
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse



It did but then I just restarted the app

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> It did but then I just restarted the app
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Nope, didn't work :banghead:

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nope, didn't work :banghead:
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse



I love it when you're in a fix. :laugh:


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I love it when you're in a fix. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Meh, back to using subscribed

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Meh, back to using subscribed
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse



Ah well, another day then.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ah well, another day then.

Click to collapse



Not today though 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep .. Search just went down completely

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Hello

raining again -_-


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Hello
> 
> raining again -_-

Click to collapse



Here it barely rains 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Hello
> 
> raining again -_-

Click to collapse



Hello 
Raining? 
At this time? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hello
> Raining?
> At this time?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



in the game xD xD xD xD :good:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> in the game xD xD xD xD :good:

Click to collapse



Lolz XD

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lolz XD
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



meh got some serious cops after me in gta4 xD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

Morning frat

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 25, 2013)

I leave for a few days only to find that I've escaped the heat & tension that broke lose in the OT  seriously guys, wtf  ...oh, and hey


----------



## roofrider (Jun 25, 2013)

Juggs and Jeff have the same tapa sig. :sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Juggs and Jeff have the same tapa sig. :sly:

Click to collapse



Yes well I thought there was a reason but looks like I'm the only one that followed suit so I'll change mine back.

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Juggs and Jeff have the same tapa sig. :sly:

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes well I thought there was a reason but looks like I'm the only one that followed suit so I'll change mine back.
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



No leave it, we should all carry it, others just haven't logged on yet 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No leave it, we should all carry it, others just haven't logged on yet
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse



Will do 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I leave for a few days only to find that I've escaped the heat & tension that broke lose in the OT  seriously guys, wtf  ...oh, and hey

Click to collapse



Hide yo mama, hide yo wife, hide yo wifi

It's an invasion. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hide yo mama, hide yo wife, hide yo wifi
> 
> It's an invasion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can see that  *sigh* what happened to the once happy and carefree OT ?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

Herro frat.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 25, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Herro frat.

Click to collapse



Hello, Asian Fredrik


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I can see that  *sigh* what happened to the once happy and carefree OT ?

Click to collapse



Like the beetles, 

It's gone with the wind. 







devstaff said:


> Herro frat.

Click to collapse




Heero deebstuff 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hello, Asian Fredrik

Click to collapse



Wut da hell.



deathnotice01 said:


> Like the beetles,
> 
> It's gone with the wind.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey deathnotice, sup?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 25, 2013)

Sahp

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

What's up frat? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> What's up frat?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Yes
@DowntownJeffBrown


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> What's up frat?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



How to do?


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> meh got some serious cops after me in gta4 xD

Click to collapse



Have you watched GTA 5 trailer? 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Have you watched GTA 5 trailer?
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yes
> 
> @DowntownJeffBrown

Click to collapse



I lurv teh kittehs :thumbup:

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> How to do?

Click to collapse



How to do wut? 
Sorry couldn't understand your question 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> How to do wut?
> Sorry couldn't understand your question
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



When you am?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> When you am?

Click to collapse



English please mate 
Anyways I'm good (if this is what you are trying to say) 
How is everyone? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> When you am?

Click to collapse


@veeman what kind of English you are speaking? 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## cascabel (Jun 25, 2013)

Razor! said:


> @veeman what kind of English you are speaking?
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



veenglish.
sup frat.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

Time to start with some new development project because I am bored.


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> English please mate
> Anyways I'm good (if this is what you are trying to say)
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse





Razor! said:


> @veeman what kind of English you are speaking?
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Are you guys high? It makes perfect sense.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Are you guys high? It makes perfect sense.

Click to collapse



Sorry 
Doesn't make sense for me 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

Neither for me     @veeman !


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

Again 
The postloop didn't spare anyone... 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 25, 2013)

cascabel said:


> veenglish.
> sup frat.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Ohh that was veenglish .. Now should I start speaking Hinglish .. ??


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Are you guys high? It makes perfect sense.

Click to collapse



I understanding


----------



## roofrider (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No leave it, we should all carry it, others just haven't logged on yet
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse



Viva la revolution!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> English please mate
> Anyways I'm good (if this is what you are trying to say)
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse





Razor! said:


> @veeman what kind of English you are speaking?
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Your are am two seem both high.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> English please mate
> Anyways I'm good (if this is what you are trying to say)
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Phyne herr herr


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I understanding

Click to collapse



Am well your understanding. Good.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Phyne herr herr

Click to collapse



English.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 25, 2013)

Somebody kill me please.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

devstaff said:


> English.

Click to collapse



p,h,y,n,e h,e,r,r are all english words :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Somebody kill me please.

Click to collapse



congrats on 5k posts :cyclops::cyclops:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> p,h,y,n,e h,e,r,r are all english words :cyclops:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stahp it, I am tired of this non-sense


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

oops repost


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello muffins!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello muffins!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Hey Android Pizza, sup?


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Somebody kill me please.

Click to collapse



Y?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Hey Android Pizza, sup?

Click to collapse



Earning monies :thumbup:
I keep getting closer to a Motorola Xoom!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Earning monies :thumbup:
> I keep getting closer to a Motorola Xoom!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Okay, have you ordered it? Or are you still waiting to order it?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Okay, have you ordered it? Or are you still waiting to order it?

Click to collapse



I don't haz enuf monies yet.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't haz enuf monies yet.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Ok, what's the price for the tablet?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Ok, what's the price for the tablet?

Click to collapse



On Craigslist and eBay, about 150-200+ dollars.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> On Craigslist and eBay, about 150-200+ dollars.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



just curious, why Moto?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> just curious, why Moto?

Click to collapse



Because I like Moto devices. Is there a problem with that? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Earning monies :thumbup:
> I keep getting closer to a Motorola Xoom!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Why a Motorola Xoom? Isn't that thing hella old?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because I like Moto devices. Is there a problem with that?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



then start savin for the Moto X


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because I like Moto devices. Is there a problem with that?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



LOL...I haz Moto XOOM and planning to sell it but for way moar than Fleabay and Craplist...u jelle? :victory: :highfive: :silly:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because I like Moto devices. Is there a problem with that?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse




veeman said:


> Why a Motorola Xoom? Isn't that thing hella old?

Click to collapse



This.

Get like a nexus 7 or something. 

Oh and ohai muffs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why a Motorola Xoom? Isn't that thing hella old?

Click to collapse





It's a little old...but I don't care, because it has 4.2 ROMs and it's a huge step up from my current tablet.




M_T_M said:


> LOL...I haz Moto XOOM and planning to sell it but for way moar than Fleabay and Craplist...u jelle? :victory: :highfive: :silly:

Click to collapse




How much r u gonna sell it for, Señor M_T_M?




shahrukhraza said:


> This.
> 
> Get like a nexus 7 or something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like big tablets, so the N7 is a no-go.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's a little old...but I don't care, because it has 4.2 ROMs and it's a huge step up from my current tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



N10


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> N10

Click to collapse



Too expensive.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Too expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Asus MeMO pad
Kindle Fire HD 8.9
Samsung Galaxy Tab 2
Acer Iconia Tab A700


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

is it me or xda not allowing me to see people's comments,most thanked post and threads started?today  
Search is temporarily unavailable. We apologize for the inconvenience.

Dafuq!?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Asus MeMO pad
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9
> Samsung Galaxy Tab 2
> Acer Iconia Tab A700

Click to collapse



Galaxy tab 2 is cool





Not mine. I was setting it up for a friend... 
Really good for it's price :thumbup:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> is it me or xda not allowing me to see people's comments,most thanked post and threads started?today
> Search is temporarily unavailable. We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Dafuq!?

Click to collapse



No, it's that time of the month...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Galaxy tab 2 is cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



setting it up as in rooting it?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> setting it up as in rooting it?

Click to collapse



I offered them that 
But they didn't want it
They said they don't want me to mess it up  (btw I haven't ruin any device until now ) 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Asus MeMO pad
> Kindle Fire HD 8.9
> Samsung Galaxy Tab 2
> Acer Iconia Tab A700

Click to collapse



1. 7 inch :thumbdown:
2. No thanks...just not a fan of Kindle Fires.
3. My friend has one... I might consider it.
4. Meh. 350 bucks average on eBay.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I offered them that
> But they didn't want it
> They said they don't want me to mess it up  (btw I haven't ruined any device until now )
> 
> Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)

Click to collapse



Well, haha, same. Havent bricked a single device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, haha, same. Havent bricked a single device.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



same here :victory: 

well maybe except my n97 while flashing custom firmware(wats it called again? forgot xD)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, haha, same. Havent bricked a single device.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haven't either...but have had many mishaps such as editing the build.prop on a device without CWM(there's one now)...or even a stock ROM(also this )

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 1. 7 inch :thumbdown:
> 2. No thanks...just not a fan of Kindle Fires.
> 3. My friend has one... I might consider it.
> 4. Meh. 350 bucks average on eBay.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. ?? http://www.amazon.com/MeMO-Pad-Smart-ME301T-A1-BL-10-1-Inch/dp/B00BCPIFC2
2. Why? They're solid tablets


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> 1. ?? http://www.amazon.com/MeMO-Pad-Smart-ME301T-A1-BL-10-1-Inch/dp/B00BCPIFC2
> 2. Why? They're solid tablets

Click to collapse



1. Scratch that then. Still not as cheap as a Moto Xoom, but looks promising.
2. It's not 10 inch and I'm really not a fan of that stock ROM. And a few other minor things.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!! 

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

Is it really that bad that I want a Moto Xoom? It's a decent tablet...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!! 

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------

Is it really that bad that I want a Moto Xoom? It's a decent tablet...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 1. Scratch that then. Still not as cheap as a Moto Xoom, but looks promising.
> 2. It's not 10 inch and I'm really not a fan of that stock ROM. And a few other minor things.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Tegra 2 sucks ass.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Is it really that bad that I want a Moto Xoom? It's a decent tablet...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!! 

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Yes. Tegra 2 sucks ass.

Click to collapse



Seems like an opinion more than a fact.







Android Pizza said:


> Is it really that bad that I want a Moto Xoom? It's a decent tablet...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



XDA is crapping on me again

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> XDA is crapping on me again
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse




some smelly crap :cyclops:


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is it really that bad that I want a Moto Xoom? It's a decent tablet...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.androidbenchmark.net/cpumark_chart.html
Find the Moto Xoom. It's in the 3000s.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> http://www.androidbenchmark.net/cpumark_chart.html
> Find the Moto Xoom. It's in the 3000s.

Click to collapse



Point proven. But that doesn't mean I'm taking it out of the picture.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2013)

Sup frat

“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

Put together a PC for a friend of mine, are theese components any good:
https://www.inet.se/kundvagn/visa/3517134/epic
?


----------



## cascabel (Jun 25, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand

Click to collapse



hey bd. :beer:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 25, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand

Click to collapse



Hey flygurl.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, not around much lately, but life takes over sometimes.....  

“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind." ” ― Ayn Rand


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

Evening, search is still down i see 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hey everyone, not around much lately, but life takes over sometimes.....
> 
> “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind." ” ― Ayn Rand

Click to collapse



How's life and the family mate? Also..how's that feeling of becoming a father again?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey bd. :beer:
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse











devstaff said:


> Hey flygurl.

Click to collapse



Hi guys

“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2013)

@veeman - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42821704 
They can't find the HorseROM.


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @veeman - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42821704
> They can't find the HorseROM.

Click to collapse



Haha omg. *facepalm


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

Ohai frat 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<


----------



## Mephikun (Jun 25, 2013)

I think I'll pledge. Forever :d

Sent from my Motorola Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 25, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> How's life and the family mate? Also..how's that feeling of becoming a father again?

Click to collapse



Both great, thanks for asking!  And the feeling gets no better bud!  How are you and yours? 

“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind." ” ― Ayn Rand


----------



## K.A. (Jun 25, 2013)

What the **** just happened here?


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I think I'll pledge. Forever :d
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought you were banned forever.


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 25, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Both great, thanks for asking!  And the feeling gets no better bud!  How are you and yours?
> 
> “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind." ” ― Ayn Rand

Click to collapse



getting bigger and bigger mate! 
Teh wee one is a wild one as he is learning a lot. Talks more than me...and that's an understatement   :cyclops:


----------



## Mephikun (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> I thought you were banned forever.

Click to collapse



Dun think so

Sent from my Motorola Droid A855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Can someone explain...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42940696


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Can someone explain...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42940696

Click to collapse



I got nothing.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!! [


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I got nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So happy you had to say it 6 times, huh?  Lol 

“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind." ” ― Ayn Rand


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Ooh...search is back up.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys.
Figured I'd make an appearance since I haven't been in here in a while. What's everyone been up to lately?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ooh...search is back up.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys.
> Figured I'd make an appearance since I haven't been in here in a while. What's everyone been up to lately?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



The bronies opened a cactus thread. 

How's you and yours? 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The bronies opened a cactus thread.
> 
> How's you and yours?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha, noice 
I've been alright. Been practicing my ass off getting ready to go back on tour in a few months. I've also been working on getting custody of my daughter. Things are looking good in both areas 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I got nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



I thought I understood what he was saying until I got to the part about not drinking coffee.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 25, 2013)

GameStop will give you *up to* $44 in store credit if you give them your Nexus 7... Sound like a good deal.


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> GameStop will give you *up to* $44 in store credit if you give them your Nexus 7... Sound like a good deal.

Click to collapse



Sounds awesome! Doing it now.


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ha, noice
> I've been alright. Been practicing my ass off getting ready to go back on tour in a few months. I've also been working on getting custody of my daughter. Things are looking good in both areas
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



That's good news, good news indeed :beer::beer::beer:

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jun 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's good news, good news indeed :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _

Click to collapse



Hell yea. :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ha, noice
> I've been alright. Been practicing my ass off getting ready to go back on tour in a few months. I've also been working on getting custody of my daughter. Things are looking good in both areas
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



That's awesome axis :thumbup:

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------

@android pizza

Why don't you try to clear your cache even though it's constantly at zero which makes no sense. It's worth a shot cause it seems like you are the only one that's constantly having the curse of undercover happen to u. I did it and have never again had a spammed out post. Like I said it's worked for everyone so far so why not try it out. Also u can go on and delete all the extra posts 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

@android pizza

Why don't you try to clear your cache even though it's constantly at zero which makes no sense. It's worth a shot cause it seems like you are the only one that's constantly having the curse of undercover happen to u. I did it and have never again had a spammed out post. Like I said it's worked for everyone so far so why not try it out. Also u can go on and delete all the extra posts 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's awesome axis :thumbup:
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe I should've worded what I said better...I constantly clear my cache so 80% of the time it's empty.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah ok 

Just as I said that mine flipped out lol. Damn you undercover

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's awesome axis :thumbup:
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<
> ...

Click to collapse



Never had double posts again, eh? Orly? The irony level in this post is over 9000 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 25, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Never had double posts again, eh? Orly? The irony level in this post is over 9000
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I know right. But it happened because I posted then went to hangouts then when I came back it was still trying to post. Normally if it takes more than 10 seconds to post I hit back and discard. That way it only posts once.

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^


----------



## undercover (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, lets hope cactus extract is good to help with the cold. Just had about half the bottle. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## Groot (Jun 25, 2013)

good morning sirs and frat 

Sent from Rikki Six's muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Well, lets hope cactus extract is good to help with the cold. Just had about half the bottle.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



There are a couple of cactus at the cactus thread. 

Cactus, csctus, everywhere

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> There are a couple of cactus at the cactus thread.
> 
> Cactus, csctus, everywhere
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a cactus.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm a cactus.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Then u can't be in the frat 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm a cactus.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Treachery!

you're a pasta muffin and will remain so until eaten and digested then absorbed into various nutrients.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Then u can't be in the frat
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^

Click to collapse



Orly? Screw those bronies then.







deathnotice01 said:


> Treachery!
> 
> you're a pasta muffin and will remain so until eaten and digested then absorbed into various nutrients.

Click to collapse




:sly:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm already a member in the cacti thread 
Gold member 
Though I was against the idea of that thread 
I told them the brony thread was enough 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 26, 2013)

Frat only person right here! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2013)

Lifeless OT has become with the regular folks no longer around/active. The lullz has gone. 
Sucks.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lifeless OT has become with the regular folks no longer around/active. The lullz has gone.
> Sucks.

Click to collapse



+1
Facebook winning back lulz from OT nao.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2013)

K.A. said:


> +1
> Facebook winning back lulz from OT nao.

Click to collapse



Doomsday!!


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Doomsday!!

Click to collapse



Oui, monsieur, oui. jour du Jugement dernier.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 26, 2013)

Fratato 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lifeless OT has become with the regular folks no longer around/active. The lullz has gone.
> Sucks.

Click to collapse



If i had a cheeseburger I'd give it to your post 







K.A. said:


> Oui, monsieur, oui. jour du Jugement dernier.

Click to collapse



Que? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 26, 2013)

I summon and he comes...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I summon and he comes...

Click to collapse



Who dares to cum in this thread? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ewwww


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Who dares to cum in this thread?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead:
Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> :banghead::banghead:
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



u came


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> :banghead::banghead:
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



Did you turn on your phone? 


Press thanks if i helped, please i really need it. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Did you turn on your phone?
> 
> 
> Press thanks if i helped, please i really need it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol yes ... 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> u came

Click to collapse



I went to the hospital, just came now 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Lol yes ...
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




not that "came" lolz

(ifuknowatimean)


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> not that "came" lolz
> 
> (ifuknowatimean)

Click to collapse



No, I don't know what you mean. Please explain 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## undercover (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lifeless OT has become with the regular folks no longer around/active. The lullz has gone.
> Sucks.

Click to collapse



Really? 

I thought the whole point of tougher moderating was to stop people trolling others and so everyone has good fun here and it's all like that



Oh, it didn't work out like that? My my.... 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## hanisod (Jun 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought the whole point of tougher moderating was to stop people trolling others and so everyone has good fun here and it's all like that
> View attachment 2070620
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it didn't :banghead:

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## a.cid (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lifeless OT has become with the regular folks no longer around/active. The lullz has gone.
> Sucks.

Click to collapse



Threadless, I roam. Searching for a new home. Think I'll settle in Rome.
:-|


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought the whole point of tougher moderating was to stop people trolling others and so everyone has good fun here and it's all like that
> View attachment 2070620
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^<


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 26, 2013)

Whats Gli Sviluppatori di banene Family

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 26, 2013)

Rome? Where is Rome? Here there is foam... @QuantumFoam 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought the whole point of tougher moderating was to stop people trolling others and so everyone has good fun here and it's all like that
> View attachment 2070620
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with the stance on moderation, the issue is how and what to 'moderate' 

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2013)

I can see 3 Ayn Rands so far. :sly:


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I can see 3 Ayn Rands so far. :sly:

Click to collapse



how about 4 of them?
Also, sup roof?

“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

Whasup guys

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> how about 4 of them?
> Also, sup roof?
> 
> “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand

Click to collapse



The more the merrier!

I'm good, mom's at the hospital as my sis (cousin) got her gallbladder removed this morning thanks to bloody gallstones.

How you doin?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I can see 3 Ayn Rands so far. :sly:

Click to collapse



How bout David Brin? 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> The more the merrier!
> 
> I'm good, mom's at the hospital as my sis (cousin) got her gallbladder removed this morning thanks to bloody gallstones.
> 
> How you doin?

Click to collapse



Hope she's ok. 

_       “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” 
― David Brin      _


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> The more the merrier!
> 
> I'm good, mom's at the hospital as my sis (cousin) got her gallbladder removed this morning thanks to bloody gallstones.
> 
> How you doin?

Click to collapse



My prayers are with her.
Also, go "elsewhere" if you want roof.

“It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How bout David Brin?
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Haven't heard that name before. 



jugg1es said:


> Hope she's ok.
> 
> _       “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.”
> ― David Brin      _

Click to collapse



Doing fine now, if there are no complications she should be out tomo or the day after at most.

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> My prayers are with her.
> Also, go "elsewhere" if you want roof.
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

Will do. I see 2 David Brins now. lol

wait..no it's 3!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

Guys need your help 
By past dog(one that died day before  ) was a cross between a Shepard and a golden retriever so was a good guard dog and looked good

Now my mom wants a good looking dog and me and my dad want a guard dog 
So is there any breed that looks good and guards a house well 
We've seen German shepherds and rottweilers and golden retrievers 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Guys need your help
> By past dog(one that died day before  ) was a cross between a Shepard and a golden retriever so was a good guard dog and looked good
> 
> Now my mom wants a good looking dog and me and my dad want a guard dog
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse





sent from my toilet seat


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



You asked for a guard dog

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 26, 2013)

Take @veeman... 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Take @veeman...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



He said guard dog, not some chezy pof smoking, mangled up English speaking extinct reptlie 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Take @veeman...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I have some velociraptor friends. They make pretty good guard dogs.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

@veeman wanna be my pet 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd still vote for the reptile... People run away right? Atleast my lil brother did when he saw one on the TV 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @veeman wanna be my pet
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



I've seen too much of...the 18+ world to know where this is going...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @veeman wanna be my pet
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Hey, I ain't gonna be your pet. I'm a free dinosaur, I'm not part of this system.
And anyway, I'm allied with teh kittehs.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> If i had a cheeseburger I'd give it to your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jour du Judgement dernier, monsieur. C'est ici.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hey, I ain't gonna be your pet. I'm a free dinosaur, I'm not part of this system.
> And anyway, I'm allied with teh kittehs.

Click to collapse



Come to india, I need a dog! 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Come to india, I need a dog!
> 
> Press thanks if you like my work/advice

Click to collapse



call grumpy kitteh instead


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I've seen too much of...the 18+ world to know where this is going...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> Hey, I ain't gonna be your pet. I'm a free dinosaur, I'm not part of this system.
> And anyway, I'm allied with teh kittehs.

Click to collapse



But doggies are more like dinosaurs

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> But doggies are more like dinosaurs
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse







Like mine?? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @veeman wanna be my pet
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Veeman is nobody's pet. He is in fact a lieutenant in teh revolution over a army of kittehs and potatoes. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Like mine??
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I lurv teh wiener dawg 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Veeman is nobody's pet. He is in fact a lieutenant in teh revolution over a army of kittehs and potatoes.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








_       “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” 
― David Brin      _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.”
> ― David Brin      _

Click to collapse



You caught Seymour . He's a ninja demon cat 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.”
> ― David Brin      _

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You caught Seymour . He's a ninja demon cat
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok I'm on my way to save Seymour 


_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## ppero196 (Jun 26, 2013)

Can I get litle boost on wtf is going on here? I kinda can't follow up.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Can I get litle boost on wtf is going on here? I kinda can't follow up.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse








kitteh invasion


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2013)

@darkshadow246
Golden Beagle
aka Golden retriever-Beagle

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lifeless OT has become with the regular folks no longer around/active. The lullz has gone.
> Sucks.

Click to collapse



Eh, we're still around, lurking. We just wait in the shadows and pick off any muffins who stray across our path.

We're like Angler fish.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have some velociraptor friends. They make pretty good guard dogs.

Click to collapse



Did your friends arrive from their billion year "vacation"? 







K.A. said:


> Jour du Judgement dernier, monsieur. C'est ici.

Click to collapse



Si. 





Also what's the deal with dem ninja kittehs? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Also what's the deal with dem ninja kittehs?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Kittehs r awesome!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Kittehs r awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Kittehs r awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



You are compromising the identity of your ninjas. 

Now we'll never ebslave humanity. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You are compromising the identity of your ninjas.
> 
> Now we'll never ebslave humanity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be quiet! You'll scare the kittehs! :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, great. Just great. I've been getting a lot of DoSs lately. My Kaspersky software has been detecting them. I just ignored it, because it blocked them and I'm used to getting attacked (dw, I've done lots of checks and blah blah blah). But because it was starting to annoy me, I looked at my logs, and guess what? Most of the attacks are from my local network. So I logged into my router interface and looked at the device list. Turns out, because my stupid sister keeps going on stupid sites, her stupid iPad got infected. Stupid. 

Do you have to reset an iPad or something to un-infect it? Or do you have to reinstall iOS or something like that? My uncle let her borrow the iPad, so when it goes back to him, I'll have to tell him. Can't believe there's an iSheep in my family. ._.

I FEEL SO ASHAMED.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, great. Just great. I've been getting a lot of DoSs lately. My Kaspersky software has been detecting them. I just ignored it, because it blocked them and I'm used to getting attacked (dw, I've done lots of checks and blah blah blah). But because it was starting to annoy me, I looked at my logs, and guess what? Most of the attacks are from my local network. So I logged into my router interface and looked at the device list. Turns out, because my stupid sister keeps going on stupid sites, her stupid iPad got infected. Stupid.
> 
> Do you have to reset an iPad or something to un-infect it? Or do you have to reinstall iOS or something like that? My uncle let her borrow the iPad, so when it goes back to him, I'll have to tell him. Can't believe there's an iSheep in my family. ._.
> 
> I FEEL SO ASHAMED.

Click to collapse



So much for "iOS is secure! You can't get viruses!"

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You are compromising the identity of your ninjas.
> 
> Now we'll never ebslave humanity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you think I would really say a agents real name on here. 

Do I need to send you to the misuse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, great. Just great. I've been getting a lot of DoSs lately. My Kaspersky software has been detecting them. I just ignored it, because it blocked them and I'm used to getting attacked (dw, I've done lots of checks and blah blah blah). But because it was starting to annoy me, I looked at my logs, and guess what? Most of the attacks are from my local network. So I logged into my router interface and looked at the device list. Turns out, because my stupid sister keeps going on stupid sites, her stupid iPad got infected. Stupid.
> 
> Do you have to reset an iPad or something to un-infect it? Or do you have to reinstall iOS or something like that? My uncle let her borrow the iPad, so when it goes back to him, I'll have to tell him. Can't believe there's an iSheep in my family. ._.
> 
> I FEEL SO ASHAMED.

Click to collapse



Burn the insurgent ipad and cleanse the filth from society! 

Liberate your sister before it's too late! 





Btw, 
I have an iMAC, not because i want to but bacause it's free, meh i run windows VM on it anyways. 


I get confused with the alt and control commands switching sometimes. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Do you think I would really say a agents real name on here.
> 
> Do I need to send you to the misuse?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wants a kitteh backrub too

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hanisod (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jun 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, great. Just great. I've been getting a lot of DoSs lately. My Kaspersky software has been detecting them. I just ignored it, because it blocked them and I'm used to getting attacked (dw, I've done lots of checks and blah blah blah). But because it was starting to annoy me, I looked at my logs, and guess what? Most of the attacks are from my local network. So I logged into my router interface and looked at the device list. Turns out, because my stupid sister keeps going on stupid sites, her stupid iPad got infected. Stupid.
> 
> Do you have to reset an iPad or something to un-infect it? Or do you have to reinstall iOS or something like that? My uncle let her borrow the iPad, so when it goes back to him, I'll have to tell him. Can't believe there's an iSheep in my family. ._.
> 
> I FEEL SO ASHAMED.

Click to collapse



I chose to buy an iPad a year or so ago. Does that make me an isheep or unbiased person that buys stuff based on the value for buck to fulfil current and future requirements? 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> I chose to buy an iPad a year or so ago. Does that make me an isheep or unbiased person that buys stuff based on the value for buck to fulfil current and future requirements?
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Yes it does, stinky!

Sent from my Polaroid muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> I chose to buy an iPad a year or so ago. Does that make me an isheep or unbiased person that buys stuff based on the value for buck to fulfil current and future requirements?
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Crunch dem moneh right down the swag. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> I chose to buy an iPad a year or so ago. Does that make me an isheep or unbiased person that buys stuff based on the value for buck to fulfil current and future requirements?
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse






         ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 
    


×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> I chose to buy an iPad a year or so ago. Does that make me an isheep or unbiased person that buys stuff based on the value for buck to fulfil current and future requirements?
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Out of here with your logic, filthy traitor! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 26, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sir are not an open consumer. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @darkshadow246
> Golden Beagle
> aka Golden retriever-Beagle
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



Both breeds aren't guard dogs







deathnotice01 said:


> Burn the insurgent ipad and cleanse the filth from society!
> 
> Liberate your sister before it's too late!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows XP     

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Both breeds aren't guard dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Golden Retrievers are great guard dogs!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Jun 26, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I've seen too much of...the 18+ world to know where this is going...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



LMAO.. You read my mind 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> LMAO.. You read my mind
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



:beer:

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Golden Retrievers are great guard dogs!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!

Click to collapse



I was actually thinking of a real strong guard dog like a shepherd or a rottweiler but a better looking breed 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I was actually thinking of a real strong guard dog like a shepherd or a rottweiler but a better looking breed
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Rottweilers are freaking gorgeous and you're nuts if you think otherwise!  Not only that, they are super smart... 

“It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Rottweilers are freaking gorgeous and you're nuts if you think otherwise!  Not only that, they are super smart...
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Tell that to my mom
I found a breed called kuvasz 
Awesome looks and amazing guard dog but wow it's expensive in India

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Schnauzer. They're good guard dogs.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Schnauzer. They're good guard dogs.

Click to collapse



Need looks also 

A long haired shepherd so far looks like a good option

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dobermans are good too....our neighbor has one


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Dobermans are good too....our neighbor has one

Click to collapse



Doesn't look good IMO 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 26, 2013)

If you want... I can get you the dogs ( any breed ). My relative has a huge business 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Doesn't look good IMO
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Get a cat.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Get a cat.

Click to collapse



How about no

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 26, 2013)

I want a cat  kittenhs :*

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 26, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> View attachment 1569155
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



How about this dog. ^^^







darkshadow246 said:


> How about no
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I want a cat  kittenhs :*
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



me is kitteh 

but me dun want u xD xD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> me is kitteh
> 
> but me dun want u xD xD

Click to collapse



As the leader of all cats I order you to go kill that human. Do it now and bring me some catnip I'm getting low.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Get a cat.

Click to collapse



He he, watchcat. Why not watchhamster?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> As the leader of all cats I order you to go kill that human. Do it now and bring me some catnip I'm getting low.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



im eatin right now

gif me 5 mins


----------



## Apex (Jun 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> me is kitteh
> 
> but me dun want u xD xD

Click to collapse



Dude, seriously... what the fugg is wrong with you? Either write like a semi-intelligent person, or go bother the Bronys (or whoever). As for the rest of you all, the immaturity is back on the rise. Is this everyone's secondary FB life? 

I'm about to take some action to show that if the tone and content of the thread doesn't vastly improve, I will have it permanently deleted - then you can all go be stupid aSseS somewhere else. 

You're all on notice.


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dude, seriously... what the fugg is wrong with you? Either write like a semi-intelligent person, or go bother the Bronys (or whoever). As for the rest of you all, the immaturity is back on the rise. Is this everyone's secondary FB life?
> 
> I'm about to take some action to show that if the tone and content of the thread doesn't vastly improve, I will have it permanently deleted - then you can all go be stupid aSseS somewhere else.
> 
> You're all on notice.

Click to collapse



#sarcasm 

im sorry


----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

@Seraz007 your face is like your avatar? 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Zephyr! (Jun 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


>

Click to collapse



You should be 

Press thanks if you like my work/advice


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dude, seriously... what the fugg is wrong with you? Either write like a semi-intelligent person, or go bother the Bronys (or whoever). As for the rest of you all, the immaturity is back on the rise. Is this everyone's secondary FB life?
> 
> I'm about to take some action to show that if the tone and content of the thread doesn't vastly improve, I will have it permanently deleted - then you can all go be stupid aSseS somewhere else.
> 
> You're all on notice.

Click to collapse



Yeah, this started out as a very mature place for mature people to hang out. Just read the first couple pages.


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jun 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


>

Click to collapse



*THIS* is exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## undercover (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, this started out as a very mature place for mature people to hang out. Just read the first couple pages.

Click to collapse



Lmao. Good point. 


Cupcakes FTW! 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 26, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


>

Click to collapse











Apex said:


> *THIS* is exactly what I'm talking about.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, this started out as a very mature place for mature people to hang out. Just read the first couple pages.

Click to collapse



Exactly. But the problem is most of our mature members don't show up often anymore. Now, more people are randomly showing up with unintelligent and useless posts. How often do we(as in the frat) have intelligent conversation?  Not often anymore, I'm afraid.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dude, seriously... what the fugg is wrong with you? Either write like a semi-intelligent person, or go bother the Bronys (or whoever). As for the rest of you all, the immaturity is back on the rise. Is this everyone's secondary FB life?
> 
> I'm about to take some action to show that if the tone and content of the thread doesn't vastly improve, I will have it permanently deleted - then you can all go be stupid aSseS somewhere else.
> 
> You're all on notice.

Click to collapse



Calm down bro...don't let the bronys trouble you..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Exactly. But the problem is most of our mature members don't show up often anymore. Now, more people are randomly showing up with unintelligent and useless posts. How often do we(as in the frat) have intelligent conversation?  Not often anymore, I'm afraid.

Click to collapse



There's a reason most of us don't show up as much, and that was, very kindly I must add, demonstrated a few posts ago

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Calm down bro...don't let the bronys trouble you..

Click to collapse



This place is now just a playground for immature kids and some specially stupid adults. The good people are all gone. This is what happens when you keep it open to  all and accept everyone blindly. Reason why you wouldn't happen to find such people in Gli. Not saying their approach was totally correct, but it sure prevented a mess.

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> There's a reason most of us don't show up as much, and that was, very kindly I must add, demonstrated a few posts ago
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



+1 foamy.


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> There's a reason most of us don't show up as much, and that was, very kindly I must add, demonstrated a few posts ago
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Yes, I know exactly why most don't show up anymore.
The only reason I'm still here so often is because I have nothing else to do. Even so, I just feel it's not like how it used to be, and am getting to the point where I don't want to be here.
Btw, I started watching Arrow.


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Not saying their approach was totally correct, but it sure prevented a mess.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you're kidding. That thread has been locked and cleaned so many times...


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> I hope you're kidding. That thread has been locked and cleaned so many times...

Click to collapse



But it's still better than immature kids playing with ponies and **** here 

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------

Just get rid of OT already *sigh*

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

The system here is such, while we're complaining about OT not being the same, the mods tell us they'll kill OT altogether. I bet if we started a "KILL OT NAO" thread in the general or OT section itself, the mods'll say why should we kill it 'cause of a few people...


----------



## Apex (Jun 26, 2013)

K.A. said:


> This place is now just a playground for immature kids and some specially stupid adults. The good people are all gone. This is what happens when you keep it open to  all and accept everyone blindly. Reason why you wouldn't happen to find such people in Gli. Not saying their approach was totally correct, but it sure prevented a mess.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I'll remind you that we've never simply accepted anyone 'blindly'. This was the very reason for the two week watch period, to determine if a prospective pledge would be a good fit or not. I'm working on a possible solution, and if it shows little or no results, this thread _will be_ deleted.


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

K.A. said:


> But it's still better than immature kids playing with ponies and **** here
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------
> 
> Just get rid of OT already *sigh*

Click to collapse



Ok, well obviously no one is happy with the way things are going currently. So what should we do to make this place more enjoyable for everyone? 

1. Move all the kitty, dinosaur, ponies, etc. talk to a different thread.
2. Get more of the older members to return to Off Topic.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> Well, I'll remind you that we've never simply accepted anyone 'blindly'. This was the very reason for the two week watch period, to determine if a prospective pledge would be a good fit or not. I'm working on a possible solution, and if it shows little or no results, this thread _will be_ deleted.

Click to collapse



Noone really watched. How many ever actually got around to doing their ToT? I'm guilty there, I admit, but then again, who noticed?


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ok, well obviously no one is happy with the way things are going currently. So what should we do to make this place more enjoyable for everyone?
> 
> 1. Move all the kitty, dinosaur, ponies, etc. talk to a different thread.
> 2. Get more of the older members to return to Off Topic.

Click to collapse



On top of that, re-review all of questionable immature members and determine whether they meet the maturity requirement to be in this thread. That way we eliminate more immaturity in the thread.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ok, well obviously no one is happy with the way things are going currently. So what should we do to make this place more enjoyable for everyone?
> 
> 1. Move all the kitty, dinosaur, ponies, etc. talk to a different thread.
> 2. Get more of the older members to return to Off Topic.

Click to collapse




Hey bro you want me moved I'm out then.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> On top of that, re-review all of questionable immature members and determine whether they meet the maturity requirement to be in this thread.

Click to collapse



I think everyone here is capable of being mature.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> On top of that, re-review all of questionable immature members and determine whether they meet the maturity requirement to be in this thread. That way we eliminate more immaturity in the thread.

Click to collapse



No offense but coming from you I find that funny. 

I'm out

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> I think everyone here is capable of being mature.

Click to collapse



But some very fine individuals just refuse to be.


----------



## veeman (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey bro you want me moved I'm out then.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Not at all. I'm saying we can have all that talk in another thread because some don't want it cluttering this thread.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No offense but coming from you I find that funny.
> 
> I'm out
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



I can vouch that Ichigo has come a long way since his immature days. 



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No offense but coming from you I find that funny.
> 
> I'm out
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



I never said I should be an exception. If the GB feels I'm too immature for this thread, I'll go through the same process as everybody else.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I can vouch that Ichigo has come a long way since his immature days.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



That's not what I said my point is everyone is finger pointing and that isn't gonna help. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

:-:


----------



## Apex (Jun 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ok, well obviously no one is happy with the way things are going currently. So what should we do to make this place more enjoyable for everyone?
> 
> 1. Move all the kitty, dinosaur, ponies, etc. talk to a different thread.
> 2. Get more of the older members to return to Off Topic.

Click to collapse



I have always said that if some annoying Brony or other joker comes in and starts spouting off with the most asinine comments, we should ignore them until they grow tired of not getting the attention they are craving. When others engage them, they give these people just what they're looking for. 



Ichigo said:


> On top of that, re-review all of questionable immature members and determine whether they meet the maturity requirement to be in this thread. That way we eliminate more immaturity in the thread.

Click to collapse



Good call. 



veeman said:


> I think everyone here is capable of being mature.

Click to collapse



This is mostly true. However, there are many newcomers here who think this is their playhouse to act as dumb as they possibly can manage.



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No offense but coming from you I find that funny.
> 
> I'm out
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Jeff, no one was (or has been) pointing any fingers at you, or anyone else directly. Those who insist on being 'tards know who they are. So, no need for a conflict here.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, a kitteh thread can be created. It's full of win.


----------



## Apex (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's not what I said my point is everyone is finger pointing and that isn't gonna help.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



I'm pointing out that the atmosphere here is ridiculous lately. That's not pointing any fingers, but rather underlining the problems. Plus, it's my thread, and I should be the one who has that option to do so.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> Jeff, no one was (or has been) pointing any fingers at you, or anyone else directly. Those who insist on being 'tards know who they are. So, no need for a conflict here.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well, a kitteh thread can be created. It's full of win.

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2013)

K.A. said:


>

Click to collapse



Relax, it's just my futile attempt at dissipating the tension.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well, a kitteh thread can be created. It's full of win.

Click to collapse



It'll just be deleted saying we already have a pets thread in ot. I've already thought about doing it. It's just ot overall is going to crap. I used to have so much fun with you guys here but it's just not the same anymore. Not sure what it is that's causing it. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Apex (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It'll just be deleted saying we already have a pets thread in ot. I've already thought about doing it. It's just ot overall is going to crap. I used to have so much fun with you guys here but it's just not the same anymore. Not sure what it is that's causing it.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Well, I'm open to suggestions that would help things get back on track. I can even go as far as reaching out to the "old" Members, and see if they can come back to try and make a change - but, I would understand if they show no interest in this.


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It'll just be deleted saying we already have a pets thread in ot. I've already thought about doing it. It's just ot overall is going to crap. I used to have so much fun with you guys here but it's just not the same anymore. Not sure what it is that's causing it.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Ah, i wan't exactly having real kittens in my mind but rather the memes. I think there is a thread already for that, i'll have to search.


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> Well, I'm open to suggestions that would help things get back on track. I can even go as far as reaching out to the "old" Members, and see if they can come back to try and make a change - but, I would understand if they show no interest in this.

Click to collapse



What you already said. Review the members..


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> Well, I'm open to suggestions that would help things get back on track. I can even go as far as reaching out to the "old" Members, and see if they can come back to try and make a change - but, I would understand if they show no interest in this.

Click to collapse



That would be nice if they came back but like you said I get it if they won't. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Ah, i wan't exactly having real kittens in my mind but rather the memes. I think there is a thread already for that, i'll have to search.

Click to collapse



Ok gotcha yea that would be cool cause I do love me some kitteh memes 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## K.A. (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That would be nice if they came back but like you said I get it if they won't.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who's missing? Axis, eep, ppero.. and?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ah, i wan't exactly having real kittens in my mind but rather the memes. I think there is a thread already for that, i'll have to search.

Click to collapse



Ok gotcha yea that would be cool cause I do love me some kitteh memes 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## roofrider (Jun 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ok gotcha yea that would be cool cause I do love me some kitteh memes
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Lol, tapa is onto you.

Here is a dead lolcats thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1509543&highlight=cheezburger -_-
And on that note, good night people!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 26, 2013)

Evening muffins 

Well the proverbial is hitting the big spinning thing in here. 

_       “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” 
― David Brin      _


----------



## prototype7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 26, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No no no...

Kitteh memes go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42981669

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 26, 2013)

*Thread temporarily locked at OP's request.

Please do not replicate this thread or open a "Y U CLOSE THREAD YOU CRAZEE MOD??" as this has been requested by the OP.
Also...do not PM me asking questions about the closure unless you are the OP!!
Cheers,*


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

*Time For A Little Lesson In Rule Abiding:*

Listen up everyone, 

I have been noticing the ever-growing nonsense here for quite some time. Long ago, when I first started this thread, I brought in several Members from all over XDA and with the help of a handful of close friends, we fostered an environment that held in high regard a certain respect for each other, a mutual understanding and care for one another, and a 'fraternity' of brothers and sisters who could rely on each other, take comfort in the friendships made, and converse in a manner that never included pointless and immature banter. 

Since the onset of the Fraternity, we've seen many good Members (mostly older, more mature people) leave for reasons that can only be conclusive to the weariness of having to sift through needles crap in order to keep valued connections with others. I've even scaled back my activity here, simply because I refuse to spend the majority of my time acting as some kind of behavioral therapist or "life coach for idiots" or some law enforcement agent who constantly has to reprimand, deal with violators who insist to refute the need for observing and respecting the ethos set forth herein, or generally give "Dad speeches" to morons. 

The drudgery of doing these things is simply not something I am interested in continuing with. And, the same stance is being taken by the rest of the Governing Body Members here. To quote one in particular:



> "This is irking and annoying. We cannot let it continue in this fashion. The situation has gone from bad to worse. And while the older members half heartedly give reasons saying life diverted them our fraternity, our brotherhood, each and every one of us worth being a part of this knows, whether subconsciously or consciously, that the ulterior reason causing the lack of activity is the alarming rate at which the immaturity level in the thread is rising. Normal conversations have deteriorated into cat memes which have further deteriorated into shameless noobishness which is both annoying and frustrating."

Click to collapse



All who have been here a while (or, at least long enough to know what's expected here) are aware that I've had to deal with keeping fools in check for much longer than should have been necessary. Other n00bs to the Fraternity have proven to completely disregard what was created here, why it was created, and even how to interact in a way that promotes the Fraternity. So, let me now detail for everyone the new 'structuring' of the Fraternity, of which has been discussed at great lengths by the Governing Body.

*The New System:*

The XΔA Frat thread started as an open place for new and old members to relax and talk. However, of late, there have been serious concerns about the quality of conversation and the behavior of the members involved, which has forced us to adopt a new system. This revised system not only amends the existing system, but also brings in a much needed additions as well.​
*Pledges:*

The pledge system has been completely reworked. Pledges now are going to be handled by a Sponsorship, which be included in the pledge drive which shall happen every 2 months. The pledge drive however, will accept a maximum of 5 members, and if the number of want-to-pledges exceed that, the best of 5 will be selected by the Governing Body. The Sponsorship system allows any existing member to sponsor a non-member though the prospective Pledge's period, and it will require the approval of (2) two other active frat members. Sponsored Pledges will still need to go through the existing Pledge System, which requires a sponsored Pledge to be active for a period of 2 weeks, during which their post frequency, quality of posting, and the overall Pledge's behavior will be monitored and assessed by the Governing Body. After a successful 2 weeks, the sponsored Pledge will become a full member. Sponsors of prospective Pledges will be directly responsible for their Pledges, and if needs arise to consult them on their behavior, maturity, content of posts, or other, the Sponsors will be the first line of action in the 'correction' of such things.

Pledges who had begun their Pledge Period prior to my having the Fraternity's doors shut will be re-reviewed. A new list of Pledges will appear once we are able to determine the eligibility, and whether these Pledges can obtain a Member to Sponsor their Pledge Period. Pledges who are unable to obtain a Sponsor may seek exemption through the Governing Body, which will be voted upon for decision. By way of these new standards of operation, we hope to show that we are very serious on who will want, and will afford the privilege of becoming a full-fledged Member of the Fraternity.​
*Wall of Shame:*

Another new addition we are introducing is the Wall of Shame (WOS). The WOS is a list of users that the members of the Fraternity have determined to non-conforming to the standards and upholding the ethos of the Fraternity, due to immature posts, inappropriate content or poor trolling. While we cannot prevent such users from posting in the thread, any posts from these users should be ignored by Pledges and Members. Repeated offenders, or anyone who is making a point to obviously go out of his/her way to annoy, troll, or cause needless conflict within the Fraternity will be duly met with moderator intervention. Those Members and Sponsored Pledges who engage the idiocy of those who will, inevitably, stroll through here looking for attention, will have their Pledge or Member status temporarily suspended, and added to the WOS.​
Now then, let's hope that this is a turning point for all Members and Pledges, and realize that there is more to an online 'brotherhood' or 'sisterhood' in the Fraternity than nonsensical crapfests of memes and pointless comments.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Back in business! Looks good, hope it works. If the new pledge system has nothing to do with muffins, feel free to sponsor me, otherwise still no. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Back in business! Looks good, hope it works. If the new pledge system has nothing to do with muffins, feel free to sponsor me, otherwise still no.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What about some kind of badass muffin avatar, like this:


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> What about some kind of badass muffin avatar, like this:

Click to collapse



How about I take that, shrink it down to, oh, a pixel or so, and add it to my current avatar? Everybody wins. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------

Also, codeacademy.com is the sh*t. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

Also, codeacademy.com is the sh*t. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

Not this again :banghead:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

Also, codeacademy.com is the sh*t. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

Not this again :banghead:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

Also, codeacademy.com is the sh*t. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome back fellas, hope we can keep it under control this time!  

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Right back on track, 

Let's all celebrate this brotherhood with beer  

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Not this again :banghead:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

Also, codeacademy.com is the sh*t. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

Also, codeacademy.com is the sh*t. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

Tapatalk, wat r u doin

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Welcome back fellas, hope we can keep it under control this time!
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



How you been man? Glad you're back.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Not this again :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gotta love tapatalk...  Oddly i never really have this problem anymore

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Tapatalk stahp

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------

Also, codeacademy.com is the sh*t. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------

Tapatalk, wat r u doin

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------

Also, codeacademy.com is the sh*t. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

proto,

it's just tapatalk's way of sayin' "welcome back, i missed you "


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> How you been man? Glad you're back.

Click to collapse



Been great man, got a job yesterday, start Tuesday, pretty excited for that...  How are you and yours?

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Also, codeacademy.com is the sh*t. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Been great man, got a job yesterday, start Tuesday, pretty excited for that...  How are you and yours?
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Wow!

Congratz man!, I've had the same feeling when i started my new job on the first day, i couldn't sleep the day before


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Also, codeacademy.com is the sh*t.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1

Sup frat

“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Heads up, muffin avatars commin through,





















also Ola BD,
I'm updating the SlimRom 6.9 for the int'l GT-I9505 today


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Been great man, got a job yesterday, start Tuesday, pretty excited for that...  How are you and yours?
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Been great, just busy as usual. Kids are good, dogs are good, my daughter's 'birthday' guinea pigs are good, the bearded dragon is good, the two fire-bellied toads are good, the new addition to the "zoo" -my Jackson chameleon is doing good, and the job is still a job. Can't complain...

Congrats on the new job! Hoping it is a good fit for you, and that you enjoy it.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Congratz man!, I've had the same feeling when i started my new job on the first day, i couldn't sleep the day before

Click to collapse



Thanks man, gonna be nice getting away from the house...  But it's gonna be a7 day a week job for a while, gonna be different being away from the kiddo that much after 2 years straight off being around her 24/7






FlyGurl said:


> +1
> 
> Sup frat
> 
> “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand

Click to collapse



BD! Welcome to our humble abode! 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Been great, just busy as usual. Kids are good, dogs are good, my daughter's 'birthday' guinea pigs are good, the bearded dragon is good, the two fire-bellied toads are good, the new addition to the "zoo" -my Jackson chameleon is doing good, and the job is still a job. Can't complain...

Click to collapse



LOL!

Can any of the pets dance?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Congrats again flast :thumbup:

Sup BD 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks man, gonna be nice getting away from the house...  But it's gonna be a7 day a week job for a while, gonna be different being away from the kiddo that much after 2 years straight off being around her 24/7
> 
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Aww man,
But you'll still have a direct communication with her right?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Aww man,
> But you'll still have a direct communication with her right?

Click to collapse



I'll get to see her during the day, shift starts at 6pm and gets over anywhere from 12 to 2am

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin 

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Been great, just busy as usual. Kids are good, dogs are good, my daughter's 'birthday' guinea pigs are good, the bearded dragon is good, the two fire-bellied toads are good, the new addition to the "zoo" -my Jackson chameleon is doing good, and the job is still a job. Can't complain...
> 
> Congrats on the new job! Hoping it is a good fit for you, and that you enjoy it.

Click to collapse



Sounds good and thanks man, in sure I'll love it...  In charge of invoice and deliveries, should be good

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin 

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Been great, just busy as usual. Kids are good, dogs are good, my daughter's 'birthday' guinea pigs are good, the bearded dragon is good, the two fire-bellied toads are good, the new addition to the "zoo" -my Jackson chameleon is doing good, and the job is still a job. Can't complain...
> 
> Congrats on the new job! Hoping it is a good fit for you, and that you enjoy it.

Click to collapse



Sounds good and thanks man, in sure I'll love it...  In charge of invoice and deliveries, skid be good

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin 

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Thanks jeff, appreciate it

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

Ah, nice to see this is unlocked.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

That's jeff, appreciate it

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh my, looks like Tapatalk is making up for lost time...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Congrats again flast :thumbup:
> 
> Sup BD
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Hey Jeferoo ,
Sup?



flastnoles11 said:


> I'll get to see her during the day, shift starts at 6pm and gets over anywhere from 12 to 2am
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Well that's bad at all,
Sounds fantastic


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh my, looks like Tapatalk is making up for lost time...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Make sure you read this post before posting..  And no tl;dr, read it, learn it, live it

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hey Jeferoo ,
> Sup?
> 
> 
> Sounds fantastic

Click to collapse



Hey brother 

Working  from 8pm to 4 or 5am but I'm off tomorrow

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey brother
> 
> Working  from 8pm to 4 or 5am but I'm off tomorrow
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Same here,
I'm on 8:00 - 5:00pm too 

Updating my VMs then proceeding to complete the client report for this afternoon.
I also have some master classes in the university this afternoon until 9:00pm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Make sure you read this post before posting..  And no tl;dr, read it, learn it, live it
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



I already read it.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow crazy arse upload speed on LTE



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## MiguelHogue (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice to see this back open..nobody here knows me I think..I just like reading 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Nice to see this back open..nobody here knows me I think..I just like reading
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



Hello


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 1, 2013)

Am I a pledge again??? :crying: or am I a member???


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Am I a pledge again??? :crying: or am I a member???

Click to collapse



Wall of shame.

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Am I a pledge again??? :crying: or am I a member???

Click to collapse



you might wanna PM Queefy or Apex on that.


----------



## Groot (Jul 1, 2013)

@deathnotice1 hi bro, is my pledge continued?  good morning frat


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 1, 2013)

Sure Alan  
Is there a way to keep track of downloads on dropbox??


----------



## Deadly (Jul 1, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Been great man, got a job yesterday, start Tuesday, pretty excited for that...  How are you and yours?
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Congrats! Chris.. :thumbup:




Apex said:


> Been great, just busy as usual. Kids are good, dogs are good, my daughter's 'birthday' guinea pigs are good, the bearded dragon is good, the two fire-bellied toads are good, the new addition to the "zoo" -my Jackson chameleon is doing good, and the job is still a job. Can't complain...
> 
> Congrats on the new job! Hoping it is a good fit for you, and that you enjoy it.

Click to collapse



yo boss!, looks like things are gonna be better.. or hopefully it will be..

@ dn, Jeff, pizza, proto, teejay and any lurkers.. morning.. 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yo D!

haven't heard from you in a while, how ya doing Mr.Engineer ?

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> @deathnotice1 hi bro, is my pledge continued?  good morning frat

Click to collapse



Not quite sure, ask Apex or QuantumFoam, or Deadly since he's now around 



TeeJay!! said:


> Sure Alan
> Is there a way to keep track of downloads on dropbox??

Click to collapse



Dropbox app?

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> @deathnotice1 hi bro, is my pledge continued?  good morning frat

Click to collapse



Not quite sure, ask Apex or QuantumFoam, or Deadly since he's now around 



TeeJay!! said:


> Sure Alan
> Is there a way to keep track of downloads on dropbox??

Click to collapse



Dropbox app?

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> @deathnotice1 hi bro, is my pledge continued?  good morning frat

Click to collapse



Not quite sure, ask Apex or QuantumFoam, or Deadly since he's now around 



TeeJay!! said:


> Sure Alan
> Is there a way to keep track of downloads on dropbox??

Click to collapse



Dropbox app?


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 1, 2013)

Good to see the frat back opened. Hopefully we can get back to the way we were a while ago with this new system. I has everybody has read Apex's posts and will abide to Apex's desire for this thread. I will try my best to do so.

Hey Deadly, DN, others. How are y'all?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 1, 2013)

From the app or the website version... I just want to see how many downloads are done...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good to see the frat back opened. Hopefully we can get back to the way we were a while ago with this new system. I has everybody has read Apex's posts and will abide to Apex's desire for this thread. I will try my best to do so.
> 
> Hey Deadly, DN, others. How are y'all?

Click to collapse



Doing great itchy,
And you?

Geez even on the browser XDA's reopening gift for us still happens


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> @deathnotice1 hi bro, is my pledge continued?  good morning frat

Click to collapse



Read this, it explains it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43129797

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Groot (Jul 1, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Read this, it explains it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43129797
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



thanks sir... I sure hope that I would be chosen as a pledger  good day and good bye


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Codecademy is the ****.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I only used the Python course on there. What course are you doing?


----------



## Deadly (Jul 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> From the app or the website version... I just want to see how many downloads are done...

Click to collapse



It doesn't provide that.. 
@alan & joseph.. nothing much.. just exams.. been really busy. So, not active.. 

What's up vee, flast, joseph

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> I only used the Python course on there. What course are you doing?

Click to collapse



HTML
Couldn't choose, so I just went with the first one. Seemed like it might go progressively as well, at least from HTML/CSS to jQuery, then Java. Web development looks cool, not really sure what I'm interested in right now tbh, so I'm planning to go through a bunch of them.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

What's up deadly 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> HTML
> Couldn't choose, so I just went with the first one. Seemed like it might go progressively as well, at least from HTML/CSS to jQuery, then Java. Web development looks cool, not really sure what I'm interested in right now tbh, so I'm planning to go through a bunch of them.

Click to collapse



Doesn't do Java but since it looks like you're doing the web developing course, it will have JavaScript.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Heads up, muffin avatars commin through,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice.
I'm on 6.9 jfiteatt and d2att atm 
But I'll flash yours for shts and giggles later 
“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Nice.
> I'm on 6.9 jfiteatt and d2att atm
> But I'll flash yours for shts and giggles later
> “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand

Click to collapse



I think it will work since we use the same radios, or you could lose WIFI and radio connections lol


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @ dn, Jeff, pizza, proto, teejay and any lurkers.. morning..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Hi.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Nice to see this back open..nobody here knows me I think..I just like reading
> 
> -TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
> -SoA: Son's of Android™

Click to collapse



sup bro. i remember you.  nice to see you around these parts again. :thumbup:

also, hello frat. feels good to have the thread reopened. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello everyone. New system seems good. Sorry I wasn't in the hangout for discussion. Wife is back in ER due to complications from her concussion.

Everyone who isn't a salty veteran of the frat: don't **** this up. Lol

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello everyone. New system seems good. Sorry I wasn't in the hangout for discussion. Wife is back in ER due to complications from her concussion.
> 
> Everyone who isn't a salty veteran of the frat: don't **** this up. Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



really sorry to hear that.. how is she? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Sup jriot and cascabel 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

hey dtjb. how's work? i'm just killing time. in 20mins i'll have to shower and then i'm off to school.  me hates mondays. :banghead:

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey dtjb. how's work? i'm just killing time. in 20mins i'll have to shower and then i'm off to school.  me hates mondays. :banghead:
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



It's going lol. I'm 3 hours in and hopefully I'll be off in 5 or six more.

Yea I hate Mondays to bro. Luckily since I have to work tonight I don't have to work tomorrow morning. I only work at night on the weekends when needed. But since I drive semis and stuff I have to have at least 8 hours off in between shifts. But I worked over 70 , hours this week so I have to have 24 hours off before I start my next shift.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> really sorry to hear that.. how is she?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



We're not sure. They're just trying to figure out why she took a turn for the worse today.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello everyone. New system seems good. Sorry I wasn't in the hangout for discussion. Wife is back in ER due to complications from her concussion.
> 
> Everyone who isn't a salty veteran of the frat: don't **** this up. Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prayers your way bud, good to see you around

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 1, 2013)

Hope everything will be fine man


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 1, 2013)

Appreciate it everyone. I told her she needs to heal because I have needs.

She laughed instead of getting mad. This worries me. Lol

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello everyone. New system seems good. Sorry I wasn't in the hangout for discussion. Wife is back in ER due to complications from her concussion.
> 
> Everyone who isn't a salty veteran of the frat: don't **** this up. Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear this. Sending good vibes, thoughts, and prayers you way. 

Also, missed the **** out of you man! Glad you're back! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

Jriot bro I missed that part of your post when I read it for some reason. Like always my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Appreciate it everyone. I told her she needs to heal because I have needs.
> 
> She laughed instead of getting mad. This worries me. Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. seriously though, i hope things turn out well. and the doctors can figure out what's going on so she can heal. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Appreciate it everyone. I told her she needs to heal because I have needs.
> 
> She laughed instead of getting mad. This worries me. Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope she gets better soon.
In these situations do you take her to the specialist you're seeing? You said ER, but he'll be informed of the situation right?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hope she gets better soon.
> In these situations do you take her to the specialist you're seeing? You said ER, but he'll be informed of the situation right?

Click to collapse



He's been called, and will likely solve whatever needs a solution, but for now, it's an ER problem.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> He's been called, and will likely solve whatever needs a solution, but for now, it's an ER problem.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oh good.
I've been having this crazy idea for sometime now, when she feels better invite her to the frat will ya? Why not invite all the missuses/fiances of our members?  Should be plenty quality fun.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh good.
> I've been having this crazy idea for sometime now, when she feels better invite her to the frat will ya? Why not invite all the missuses/fiances of our members?  Should be plenty quality fun.

Click to collapse



NO!, she can never know the dark arts (my girlfriend)



jRi0T68 said:


> He's been called, and will likely solve whatever needs a solution, but for now, it's an ER problem.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse




best wishes man , things will turn for the better


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> NO!, she can never know the dark arts (my girlfriend)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*goes on FB* Ma'am??


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 1, 2013)

This thread is an internet man-cave for most of us. Women are welcome, significant others would be a problem. Lol.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This thread is an internet man-cave for most of us. Women are welcome, significant others would be a problem. Lol.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol agreed,
this thread is a refuge of all hairy legged human male species and the feminus primus.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 1, 2013)

And thank God its back open!  I was aimlessly wandering for a few days...


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 1, 2013)

Good morning muffins, are you all behaving? 






_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 1, 2013)

jRiot, keep us updated man  

And @prototype7 late reply but yes, code academy is absolute ****.. Ebooks by someone is a lot better

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh good.
> I've been having this crazy idea for sometime now, when she feels better invite her to the frat will ya? Why not invite all the missuses/fiances of our members?  Should be plenty quality fun.

Click to collapse



Not a chance...  She doesn't have an xda account anyways

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins, are you all behaving?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bullseye with the meme! 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

Anybody with a sph-l710 or sph-l900 great news on the horizon https://twitter.com/sxtpdevelopers/status/351488977007689728

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 1, 2013)

We're home. She's evidently not only got post-concussive disorder, but pneumonia. Yeah, she truly needed that.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> jRiot, keep us updated man
> 
> And @prototype7 late reply but yes, code academy is absolute ****.. Ebooks by someone is a lot better
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You're a fail. 
He said its "the ****", adjective that roughly means good or cool
Also see : awesome



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice to see the frat back in the game

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We're home. She's evidently not only got post-concussive disorder, but pneumonia. Yeah, she truly needed that.

Click to collapse



Oh, dunno much about pneumonia, how bad is it?



flastnoles11 said:


> Not a chance...  She doesn't have an xda account anyways

Click to collapse



Lololol i expected that.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're a fail.
> He said its "the ****", adjective that roughly means good or cool
> Also see : awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fail prawn is king of fail 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Fail prawn is king of fail
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Prawn for a failure. Pun intended. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm free I hate working nights but it's over .

Jriot I'm glad to hear she's home. Hope the pneumonia gets better fast.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You're a fail.
> He said its "the ****", adjective that roughly means good or cool
> Also see : awesome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blame my sleepy self  


Hope she gets well soon Jeremy :beer:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Bullseye with the meme!
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



 Courtesy of undisputed guy 







jRi0T68 said:


> We're home. She's evidently not only got post-concussive disorder, but pneumonia. Yeah, she truly needed that.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Really hope she improves soon 

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys
Glad this is back
Jriot hope everything gets better soon
Am I still a pledge? 

sent from my katana


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We're home. She's evidently not only got post-concussive disorder, but pneumonia. Yeah, she truly needed that.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hang in there, man 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We're home. She's evidently not only got post-concussive disorder, but pneumonia. Yeah, she truly needed that.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





You make me proud to be a man, you stood up for your gal no matter what! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 1, 2013)

My birthday: eating chocolate while removing viruses from my mum's computer and looking for a phone case. 
Otterbox commuter or casemate tough case? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> My birthday: eating chocolate while removing viruses from my mum's computer and looking for a phone case.
> Otterbox commuter or casemate tough case?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Otterbox commuter 

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> My birthday: eating chocolate while removing viruses from my mum's computer and looking for a phone case.
> Otterbox commuter or casemate tough case?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Otterbox is fuggly, bur does protect your device the best. 

I have a bad arse neo hybrid case for the S4.
A sound $30 investment 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> My birthday: eating chocolate while removing viruses from my mum's computer and looking for a phone case.
> Otterbox commuter or casemate tough case?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Happy happy burth day 
Can i has cake now? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> My birthday: eating chocolate while removing viruses from my mum's computer and looking for a phone case.
> Otterbox commuter or casemate tough case?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Happy happy burth day 
Can i has cake now? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> My birthday: eating chocolate while removing viruses from my mum's computer and looking for a phone case.
> Otterbox commuter or casemate tough case?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Happy happy burth day 
Can i has cake now? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> My birthday: eating chocolate while removing viruses from my mum's computer and looking for a phone case.
> Otterbox commuter or casemate tough case?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Happy happy burth day 
Can i has cake now? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> My birthday: eating chocolate while removing viruses from my mum's computer and looking for a phone case.
> Otterbox commuter or casemate tough case?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Happy happy burth day 
Can i has cake now? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 1, 2013)

Cache wipe nao!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Otterbox commuter
> 
> _         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.”
> ― Libba Bray        _

Click to collapse



Thanks  







deathnotice01 said:


> Otterbox is fuggly, bur does protect your device the best.
> 
> I have a bad arse neo hybrid case for the S4.
> A sound $30 investment
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can haz :cake:

The Otterbox commuter doesn't look bad imo. Otterbox defender looks like extremely good protection but kinda ugly, which is why I'm now gonna buy the commuter  

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 1, 2013)

Just one question
If guys here are acting immature, how did they become members even after a watch period and maybe if new guys like me are acting immature, deny us the right to pledge 
If immaturity is such a big problem, maybe a more strict watch period will help

sent from my katana


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Just one question
> If guys here are acting immature, how did they become members even after a watch period and maybe if new guys like me are acting immature, deny us the right to pledge
> If immaturity is such a big problem, maybe a more strict watch period will help
> 
> sent from my katana

Click to collapse



Things were getting easier and easier for pledges, I'd say Board got a bit relaxed, but instead of denying it they are actually acting on it and are changing things. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Things were getting easier and easier for pledges, I'd say Board got a bit relaxed, but instead of denying it they are actually acting on it and are changing things.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Good
IMO, the watch period needs to be more strict 
That'll solve most of the immaturity 
Well now I guess all pledges have been restarted so a new start 

sent from my katana


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good
> IMO, the watch period needs to be more strict
> That'll solve most of the immaturity
> Well now I guess all pledges have been restarted so a new start
> ...

Click to collapse



Pledges are being reviewed. Those who wish to pledge must now be Sponsored by a current Fraternity Member. You read the new structuring the Governing Body decided to implement, yeah? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Pledges are being reviewed. Those who wish to pledge must now be Sponsored by a current Fraternity Member. You read the new structuring the Governing Body decided to implement, yeah?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Add it to OP, maybe?


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Pledges are being reviewed. Those who wish to pledge must now be Sponsored by a current Fraternity Member. You read the new structuring the Governing Body decided to implement, yeah?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Add that beautifully crafted piece of writing to the op.


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

gmail account i use for hangouts got hacked around 5-6 hours ago. just found out. got it back. trying to track down who did it (there's only 1 public pc i used today). but if anyone received a pm or anything from that account around that time, well, safe to say it wasn't me.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Add it to OP, maybe?

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> Add that beautifully crafted piece of writing to the op.

Click to collapse



Nobody ever takes the time to read "long" OPs anymore... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Nobody ever takes the time to read "long" OPs anymore...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



true. maybe members and gb's should have a link or a copy of an edited version of it so we can send it to someone who wants to join? that post will be buried (hopefully not forgotten) soon.

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Nobody ever takes the time to read "long" OPs anymore...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wrong. 

People who respect this thread and is willing to participate to our brotherhood must understand the internal government we are trying to establish here and by that as a prerequisite must read the OP. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay, I'll add it to the OP. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Okay, I'll add it to the OP.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you your awesomeness

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> gmail account i use for hangouts got hacked around 5-6 hours ago. just found out. got it back. trying to track down who did it (there's only 1 public pc i used today). but if anyone received a pm or anything from that account around that time, well, safe to say it wasn't me.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Lol, and i thought you were drunk, high, or both. 

Can't imagine the evils of forgetting to logout from a public PC and next thing you knew "I am gay, swear to God" posts are on your timeline for facebook. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ok so can someone sponsor me 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thank you your awesomeness
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. nah, i'm quite sure i logged out. probably a key logger or something else. thank goodness that's not my personal/private email...

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> jRiot, keep us updated man
> 
> And @prototype7 late reply but yes, code academy is absolute ****.. Ebooks by someone is a lot better
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



What's  the issue with it? I'm 50% done with HTML, so I'm sure it's not as in depth, and I'll look for an ebook or something later, but this seems like a great way to start at least. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> What's  the issue with it? I'm 50% done with HTML, so I'm sure it's not as in depth, and I'll look for an ebook or something later, but this seems like a great way to start at least.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't like the presentation.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Ok so can someone sponsor me
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



Maybe it would he helpful for current a members to volunteer themselves as possible Sponsors for Pledges. A list of Sponsors can be added to the OP, where a potential Pledgeling can seek Sponsorship from there. 

So, any Members interested in being Sponsors? 

Peep up if so. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Maybe it would he helpful for current a members to volunteer themselves as possible Sponsors for Pledges. A list of Sponsors can be added to the OP, where a potential Pledgeling can seek Sponsorship from there.
> 
> So, any Members interested in being Sponsors?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sponsors as of referents? If so I could sign up for that I guess. But I'm well picky with people :sly: and not a member here. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Don't like the presentation..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I do


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sponsors as of referents? If so I could sign up for that I guess. But I'm well picky with people :sly: and not a member here.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Or you could use me and Juggs as unbiased  advisors. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Or you could use me and Juggs as unbiased  advisors.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



If Jughead is up for that, and you are as well, I think that would be a good idea. I'll bounce it off of the GB and see what sticks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> If Jughead is up for that, and you are as well, I think that would be a good idea. I'll bounce it off of the GB and see what sticks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I could too, since I never do anything useful :silly:


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Or you could use me and Juggs as unbiased  advisors.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



quoting yourself now eh? sup tinks? 
that idea sounds good, tbh. we can have sponsors responsible for their..err..."underlings" and you, juggs, and proto can give feedback when someone is failing to meet the "standards." you guys really don't want to join? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> If Jughead is up for that, and you are as well, I think that would be a good idea. I'll bounce it off of the GB and see what sticks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He will be. Let us know. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> quoting yourself now eh? sup tinks?
> that idea sounds good, tbh. we can have sponsors responsible for their..err..."underlings" and you, juggs, and proto can give feedback when someone is failing to meet the "standards." you guys really don't want to join?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't mind joining, but I'm not doing anything involving muffins.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Maybe it would he helpful for current a members to volunteer themselves as possible Sponsors for Pledges. A list of Sponsors can be added to the OP, where a potential Pledgeling can seek Sponsorship from there.
> 
> So, any Members interested in being Sponsors?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If need be i am more than willing to help out

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> quoting yourself now eh? sup tinks?
> that idea sounds good, tbh. we can have sponsors responsible for their..err..."underlings" and you, juggs, and proto can give feedback when someone is failing to meet the "standards." you guys really don't want to join?
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Hey cas. Nah, we have an odd thing going about our avatars  Plus we are adamant muffins are strictly to be consumed for food and are just waiting for an odd one to get lost from the herd. 
And yeah, no one talks to me anymore, so I talk to the person that agrees with me all the time. Myself that is. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I wouldn't mind joining, but I'm not doing anything involving muffins.

Click to collapse




damn. well at least you're posting here. 




flastnoles11 said:


> If need be i am more than willing to help out
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



sup chris?




undercover said:


> Hey cas. Nah, we have an odd thing going about our avatars  Plus we are adamant muffins are strictly to be consumed for food and are just waiting for an odd one to get lost from the herd.
> And yeah, no one talks to me anymore, so I talk to the person that agrees with me all the time. Myself that is.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



how can we talk to you when we rarely see you around? 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> true. maybe members and gb's should have a link or a copy of an edited version of it so we can send it to someone who wants to join? that post will be buried (hopefully not forgotten) soon.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse


 @Apex

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AzYPI9Ly1JlMn51UPlmaqzrbLwKF2MjUu68GcoPHm1M/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> damn. well at least you're posting here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ermmmm.  @MENTION me? 

And I am around BTW.  

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay, so looks like we have 4 Sponsors. 

Anyone else? 

DeathPickle? Bueller? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> damn. well at least you're posting here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey cas, how you doing?

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

There we go... That feeling... When you are hungry, tired and sleepy. Laying on a sofa thinking about the food and being too lazy to go and get something. That lifelong battle between hunger and laziness. Hunger always wins but let's see how will laziness do this time..... 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm up for sponsoring worthy pledges.

My question though is: what duties are expected of the sponsor?

Also, I'm weird and don't put my name behind anything I don't fully believe in, so I'm prone to having strict standards for who I sponsor. 

It seems to me that pledges seeking sponsorship should announce such, and members willing to vouch for them should step forward, from the entire member pool if someone sees fit.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> @Apex
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1AzYPI9Ly1JlMn51UPlmaqzrbLwKF2MjUu68GcoPHm1M/edit?usp=sharing

Click to collapse





this deserves a 





Apex said:


> Okay, so looks like we have 4 Sponsors.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




gb should be included by default imo.  least we can do for the thread.




flastnoles11 said:


> Hey cas, how you doing?
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse




it's midight here so i'm about to sleep in about an hour. you? how's the daughter?




undercover said:


> There we go... That feeling... When you are hungry, tired and sleepy. Laying on a sofa thinking about the food and being too lazy to go and get something. That lifelong battle between hunger and laziness. Hunger always wins but let's see how will laziness do this time.....
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



i'm rooting for laziness. you can always sleep it off and make up for it during breakfast. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> this deserves a View attachment 2083757
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still at least 5h before sleep. Second bet I won today 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

I would be willing to be a sponsor. But if @Android Pizza is gonna be allowed to pledge again I would like to sponsor him first. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> this deserves a View attachment 2083757
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Daughter is excellent, thanks for asking... 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm up for sponsoring worthy pledges.
> 
> My question though is: what duties are expected of the sponsor?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^this. just saw this. i agree 100%.
about the first part, apex has the final say. 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ^^^this. just saw this. i agree 100%.
> about the first part, apex has the final say.
> 
> Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.

Click to collapse



Same. Also, what are the standards for pledges? Coming from Gli, many of the current pledges (still a little fuzzy on that, are the current pledges still going to continue being pledges (I don't think they should), or have to be sponsored and go through it again?) aren't up to my "standards."


----------



## cascabel (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Same. Also, what are the standards for pledges? Coming from Gli, many of the current pledges (still a little fuzzy on that, are the current pledges still going to continue being pledges (I don't think they should), or have to be sponsored and go through it again?) aren't up to my "standards."

Click to collapse



yeah. we need a clear definition of what is expected of a pledge. hmm. well, apex is probably reading this so i'm sure we'll get answers in a bit. 

also, i miss the gli... and lurking there... 

Just because i don't doesn't mean i can't.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 1, 2013)

Well good night guys
History and geography exam tomorrow 
Still have lots
Gonna have to wake up early 
Cya all later 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 1, 2013)

This is why I'm willing to sponsor pizza. I know him and he will listen to me. Plus I'm the one that vouched for him and pushed for him to be given a chance to pledge on the first place. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ermmmm.  @MENTION me?
> 
> And I am around BTW.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



You banned us from mentioning it and threatened us that you will slap us 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is why I'm willing to sponsor pizza. I know him and he will listen to me. Plus I'm the one that vouched for him and pushed for him to be given a chance to pledge on the first place.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse





Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You banned us from mentioning it and threatened us that you will slap us
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I did. For abusing mention system. I have no problem with guys calling me out if they genuinely want something, even if it's "hi mate, how are you doing". Now go back to your shell, seafood 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## K.A. (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Add that beautifully crafted piece of writing to the op.

Click to collapse



Beautifully crafted indeed..


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is why I'm willing to sponsor pizza. I know him and he will listen to me. Plus I'm the one that vouched for him and pushed for him to be given a chance to pledge on the first place.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



+1 I would sponsor pasta. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

Holy ****! 
Twisted laser beams: 1.6Tbps over a fibre optic network. http://www.itproportal.com/2013/07/01/twisted-laser-beams-16tbps-over-fibre-optic-network/

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## hanisod (Jul 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Holy ****!
> Twisted laser beams: 1.6Tbps over a fibre optic network. http://www.itproportal.com/2013/07/01/twisted-laser-beams-16tbps-over-fibre-optic-network/
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



WOW! That is fast 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like we're back open for business........


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Looks like we're back open for business........

Click to collapse



And who are you? 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Looks like we're back open for business........

Click to collapse



Hey! Long time no see. How are you? Doing good I hope.


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> And who are you?
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



The real question is... Will he blend?

I'm really thirsty.


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> The real question is... Will he blend?
> 
> I'm really thirsty.

Click to collapse



Just swallow him whole, Rex. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> And who are you?
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> Hey! Long time no see. How are you? Doing good I hope.

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> The real question is... Will he blend?
> 
> I'm really thirsty.

Click to collapse



1) I'm nobody 

2) I'm good, been very busy(hence why I haven't been around) I did pop in the hangout convo a few days ago 

3) ??


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> 1) I'm nobody
> 
> 2) I'm good, been very busy(hence why I haven't been around) I did pop in the hangout convo a few days ago
> 
> 3) ??

Click to collapse



Nice to see you fella :thumbup:

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nice to see you fella :thumbup:
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Same here  you still use hangouts?


----------



## Apex (Jul 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Looks like we're back open for business........

Click to collapse



Howdy Eric! Glad to see ya back! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Howdy Eric! Glad to see ya back!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have to apologize for my inactivity/absence. If my title was removed I would wholeheartedly understand/agree.


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Same here  you still use hangouts?

Click to collapse



Yes mate. Ping me any time and I'll get back to you ASAP (which can take a while nowadays tbh). 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 1, 2013)

What's all this about a hangouts convo? :sly:

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> What's all this about a hangouts convo? :sly:
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Shhh... It's for privileged members only.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Shhh... It's for privileged members only.

Click to collapse



wat?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> wat?????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Click to collapse



Did you pay for a gold membership?


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Did you pay for a gold membership?

Click to collapse



I paid for platinum membership... Which is why I am on the GB now  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------

BTW..guys.. AOKP, Cm, Pa or PAC?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Did you pay for a gold membership?

Click to collapse



no... how much? Can I pirate it?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I paid for platinum membership... Which is why I am on the GB now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None...  Slim all the way

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I paid for platinum membership... Which is why I am on the GB now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slim. Since you didn't list that, CM or PA are both good as well. PAC has all teh features, and all teh bugs.


----------



## hanisod (Jul 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> BTW..guys.. AOKP, Cm, Pa or PAC?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



PAC :thumbup:
Or AOKP 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I paid for platinum membership... Which is why I am on the GB now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're still on the N4 than I would checkout Sabermod. It's faster/smoother than all the aforementioned Roms


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> no... how much? Can I pirate it?

Click to collapse



Ya, but don't tell apex.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 1, 2013)

Who here can read bbs logs? 

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

BlackBerry messenger for Android is coming soon 

_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who here can read bbs logs?
> 
> _         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.”
> ― Libba Bray        _

Click to collapse



I can read them, I probably couldn't make any sense out of them though.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I can read them, I probably couldn't make any sense out of them though.

Click to collapse



Helpful, my Android os drains more than my screen atm:banghead:

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Helpful, my Android os drains more than my screen atm:banghead:
> 
> _         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.”
> ― Libba Bray        _

Click to collapse



Delete system32.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Helpful, my Android os drains more than my screen atm:banghead:
> 
> _         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.”
> ― Libba Bray        _

Click to collapse



Just post them. I didn't realize what bbs stood for


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Just post them. I didn't realize what bbs stood for

Click to collapse



BetterBatterStats


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Delete system32.

Click to collapse



This.

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




veeman said:


> BetterBatterStats

Click to collapse



Lets you know how well your cookies came out?


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> This.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





No, pancakes.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Okay, so looks like we have 4 Sponsors.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Counts me in 

I'm mostly around all the time. 







eep2378 said:


> I have to apologize for my inactivity/absence. If my title was removed I would wholeheartedly understand/agree.

Click to collapse



Hello eep, 
We missed ya. 




Also, 
I would like to sponsor Teejay , 
Pasta too, too bad he already has a sponsor. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, pancakes.

Click to collapse


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 1, 2013)

prototype7 said:


>

Click to collapse





_Press *thanks* if you like my work/advice_


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 1, 2013)

Scratch that, all sorted now 

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## veeman (Jul 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Scratch that, all sorted now
> 
> _         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.”
> ― Libba Bray        _

Click to collapse



What was wrong?


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Counts me in
> 
> I'm mostly around all the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey DN! Aww...I was missed?


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> What was wrong?

Click to collapse



His fail thread


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> What was wrong?

Click to collapse



Over use, looks like I'm going for 6 hours screen on after all 

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 1, 2013)

You were definitely missed, eep. You, ppero and axis all need to post moar.






*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 1, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You were definitely missed, eep. You, ppero and axis all need to post moar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try, especially for the next few months. I start school in September so I will more than likely be too busy for anything


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 1, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> I'll try, especially for the next few months. I start school in September so I will more than likely be too busy for anything

Click to collapse



School for what? Aren't you an RN? Going for BSN?

P.S. No hard feelings on the Eep from The Croods pic, lol, I just made the association now.
*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> School for what? Aren't you an RN? Going for BSN?
> 
> P.S. No hard feelings on the Eep from The Croods pic, lol, I just made the association now.
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I am an RN. Going for Nurse Practitioner 

Edit: No worries, bro


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 2, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> I am an RN. Going for Nurse Practitioner
> 
> Edit: No worries, bro

Click to collapse



Good for you. NP gets the scrip pad, lol. Just give everyone disulfiram and the world will be a better place.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Hey DN! Aww...I was missed?

Click to collapse





eep2378 said:


> I am an RN. Going for Nurse Practitioner
> 
> Edit: No worries, bro

Click to collapse



Yup you were,

Cool!
Here in the philippines we have an overpopulated profession of nurses,
we have more RN's than we can provide jobs for, most of them work as call center agents or Online english teachers rather than practicing on the medical field due to low demand and high supply. I think cassie knows about this.

And the sad part is if you are a RN and choose to work in a hospital as a fresh grad/board passer you have to pay the hospital and render service, so you don't get paid while you work.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yup you were,
> 
> Cool!
> Here in the philippines we have an overpopulated profession of nurses,
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to pay to work 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You have to pay to work
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



yup because of oversupply you can't get experience,

So in order for you to gain experience in the nursing field, you have to pay $250 a month for facility fee.
Some co-leagues i know did that.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> yup because of oversupply you can't get experience,
> 
> So in order for you to gain experience in the nursing field, you have to pay $250 a month for facility fee.
> Some co-leagues i know did that.

Click to collapse



Wow 

How many years do you have to do that?

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wow
> 
> How many years do you have to do that?
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



if you can get into a hospital which has vacant slots for regular nurses then you're one lucky guy since you get paid.

But if they are over populated and you need the experience badly then you pay for it, depends upon you how much months of experience you want to attain,

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------

if you do get paid however, it will be at the lowest peak,

http://www.nursingguide.ph/article_item-393/Salary_Guide_for_the_Filipino_Nurse_Working_in_the_Philippines.html
less than $170-$300 a month


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> if you can get into a hospital which has vacant slots for regular nurses then you're one lucky guy since you get paid.
> 
> But if they are over populated and you need the experience badly then you pay for it, depends upon you how much months of experience you want to attain,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's just gotta be so hard. I'd either leave the county and work elsewhere or choose a different field of work.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's just gotta be so hard. I'd either leave the county and work elsewhere or choose a different field of work.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Most of their goal is to get a US RN, and work abroad.

Also, aren't you suppose to be at work right now?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Most of their goal is to get a US RN, and work abroad.
> 
> Also, aren't you suppose to be at work right now?

Click to collapse



No I normally work 7am to 3:30pm Mon Thu Fri.

I worked last night cause it was overtime and they needed me to work. But because I worked so late and I worked to many hours last week I had to have 24 hours off. But even when I'm at work I can get on here a lot do to when I'm waiting for my truck to be loaded I have lots of down time.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No I normally work 7am to 3:30pm Mon Thu Fri.
> 
> I worked last night cause it was overtime and they needed me to work. But because I worked so late and I worked to many hours last week I had to have 24 hours off. But even when I'm at work I can get on here a lot do to when I'm waiting for my truck to be loaded I have lots of down time.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



You sure are one hard working kitty,
Haha, good luck with that,

As for me i need to get my reports done today


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You sure are one hard working kitty,
> Haha, good luck with that,
> 
> As for me i need to get my reports done today

Click to collapse



Got to feed my my big kitteh family 

Go do your report cause you are a hard working potato too 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Back Muffins


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Got to feed my my big kitteh family
> 
> Go do your report cause you are a hard working potato too
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Cool, can't imagine what would happen if all dem catnips run out

Thanks 



ronnie498 said:


> Welcome Back Muffins

Click to collapse



Ello ronnie


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow nurses in the Philippines got it rough. I feel fortunate to be in a place where there are enough jobs.  @Jeff, do you work in medical field? 7-330 sounds like familiar 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Wow nurses in the Philippines got it rough. I feel fortunate to be in a place where there are enough jobs.  @Jeff, do you work in medical field? 7-330 sounds like familiar
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Most of them dream to have your license


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Wow nurses in the Philippines got it rough. I feel fortunate to be in a place where there are enough jobs.  @Jeff, do you work in medical field? 7-330 sounds like familiar
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



No I actually work in a oil refinery. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 2, 2013)

Good to see you muffs are all back in action! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

Slim slim all the way (to whoever asked  ) 

Nurses are overflowing? No one goes to study to become a doc? The frenzy in India is crazy! Just admissions go up to 10k$! (50lakhs INR) 

I wanted to be a doc but hell my family's no Richie rich 


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No I actually work in a oil refinery.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



Oh, that's close  lol 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Oh, that's close  lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Yup you guys fix people we fix oil 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

My slim is acting funny. Swtchs off randomly :banghead:


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Slim slim all the way (to whoever asked  )
> 
> Nurses are overflowing? No one goes to study to become a doc? The frenzy in India is crazy! Just admissions go up to 10k$! (50lakhs INR)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's exactly why nurses here cannot continue medicine, (we only have 2 universities who cater medicine degrees in the whole philippines).
The cost each year for a nursing student in college: $800-1000
The cost each year for a medical doctor student in the philippines: $4300-$6000



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup you guys fix people we fix oil
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



I fix the evils of the internet (sorta).

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> My slim is acting funny. Swtchs off randomly :banghead:
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



slimrom?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> My slim is acting funny. Swtchs off randomly :banghead:
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Slim????

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> My slim is acting funny. Swtchs off randomly :banghead:
> 
> 
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



slimrom?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> That's exactly why nurses here cannot continue medicine, (we only have 2 universities who cater medicine degrees in the whole philippines).
> The cost each year for a nursing student in college: $800-1000
> The cost each year for a medical doctor student in the philippines: $4300-$6000
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not so much nurses though..  

And ya slimrom







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Slim????
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse




Yup






deathnotice01 said:


> slimrom?

Click to collapse



Yes!!


*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Not so much nurses though..
> 
> And ya slimrom
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For what device? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> For what device?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Galaxy Vibrant 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

Yup that 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 2, 2013)

http://www.beneaththewaves.net/Projects/Motorola_Is_Listening.html?source=hn


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning,






Our rex is banned. Muahahahahah


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Morning,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL flour,

Rex haz not so many sads though.


Hello ceiling.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> LOL flour,
> 
> Rex haz not so many sads though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo! How are the temps there?


----------



## K.A. (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning muffins 

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yo! How are the temps there?

Click to collapse



meh, 26-28'C
it's rainy season now 



K.A. said:


>

Click to collapse



LOL



jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> _         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.”
> ― Libba Bray        _

Click to collapse



Ola jiggles


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> meh, 26-28'C
> it's rainy season now

Click to collapse



Same here except it rains irregularly.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey guys 

Ummm...why is veeman banned


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Ummm...why is veeman banned

Click to collapse



Hey Rohin.
veeman is banned because he got over 10pts in infractions.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey Rohin.
> veeman is banned because he got over 10pts in infractions.

Click to collapse



For how long though?
You not asleep yet?


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Ummm...why is veeman banned

Click to collapse



Because he asked for it, and went trolling a dev thread i believe for an infraction then spammed a thread . Only 24 hours though 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey Rohin.
> veeman is banned because he got over 10pts in infractions.

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> Because he asked for it, and went trolling a dev thread i believe for an infraction then spammed a thread . Only 24 hours though
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse









He just had to push it too far


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> For how long though?
> You not asleep yet?

Click to collapse



I didn't know it was so late already. 
All I've been doing is reading a book for the past 6 hours... You'd think I would've realized 6 hours had passed...


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I didn't know it was so late already.
> All I've been doing is reading a book for the past 6 hours... You'd think I would've realized 6 hours had passed...

Click to collapse



Which book?


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Which book?

Click to collapse



Nothing interesting. Just a book on android game development. 
Although I probably should be reading 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea for school...


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nothing interesting. Just a book on android game development.
> Although I probably should be reading 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea for school...

Click to collapse



Lol, i started reading that book more than a year back and still haven't gotten past the first few pages.


----------



## K.A. (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nothing interesting. Just a book on android game development.
> Although I probably should be reading 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea for school...

Click to collapse



20k LUTS, A brilliant brilliant book :good::good: Read it almost 5 years back


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

Did someone even see my deck?? :banghead::banghead:


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Did someone even see my deck?? :banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



Deck? o.0
I thought that was a fancy stove used to make pancakes.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Did someone even see my deck?? :banghead::banghead:
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



If a certain vowel in that last word was replaced with a different vowel, things would be very awkward 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Deck? o.0
> I thought that was a fancy stove used to make pancakes.

Click to collapse



Sure!!


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, i started reading that book more than a year back and still haven't gotten past the first few pages.

Click to collapse











K.A. said:


> 20k LUTS, A brilliant brilliant book :good::good: Read it almost 5 years back

Click to collapse



I've only read a few pages. I hope it's not too boring.
And stupid YouTube kept me awake. :banghead:


----------



## K.A. (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've only read a few pages. I hope it's not too boring.
> And stupid YouTube kept me awake. :banghead:

Click to collapse



It is boring if you're not particularly interested in that type of literature. Also, it's very old English so the language can give a hard time..


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 2, 2013)

K.A. said:


> It is boring if you're not particularly interested in that type of literature. Also, it's very old English so the language can give a hard time..

Click to collapse



Not for me  that book was a fine read indeed 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

Pffft, show offs.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey guys

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Pffft, show offs.

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with reading the classics,  you should try it sometime. You might learn something 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nothing wrong with reading the classics,  you should try it sometime. You might learn something
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse



Just checked, i have Don Quixote that is literally gathering dust on the shelf.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Just checked, i have Don Quixote that is literally gathering dust on the shelf.

Click to collapse



That'll do for starters 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That'll do for starters
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse



Lol, i'll need a good dictionary too.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, i'll need a good dictionary too.

Click to collapse








_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, i'll need a good dictionary too.

Click to collapse



Probably some tissue too to cover your bleeding nose for such hard engrish.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Probably some tissue too to cover your bleeding nose for such hard engrish.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Have got plenty of those.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Have got plenty of those.

Click to collapse



Don't want to know about your bedside tissue collection, thank you very much 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't want to know about your bedside tissue collection, thank you very much
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse



Ewwwwwwwwweee

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't want to know about your bedside tissue collection, thank you very much
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse



Isawwhatyoudidthere

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Isawwhatyoudidthere
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Noyoudidnot


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't want to know about your bedside tissue collection, thank you very much
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse



:what:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

:laugh: Lil ole @veeman got banned. xD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Noyoudidnot

Click to collapse



Yesidid







Sleepy! said:


> :laugh: Lil ole @veeman got banned. xD

Click to collapse



Let's troll him while he's not around. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 2, 2013)

@veeman We be trolling you while you're banned. You mad brah ?...Oh wait...you can't see this .__. ...true to his name, veeman really did follow in his ancestors footsteps and became extinct


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yesidid
> 
> 
> Let's troll him while he's not around.
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you think I'm doing? 
@veeman


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

That's not trolling :sly:


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> That's not trolling :sly:
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



How would you know  this whole thread may only be a figment of your imagination...a spawn of your dormant mind...so by saying we are failing at trolling, you're really the one failing since we are mere extensions of yourself... wat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> That's not trolling :sly:
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Yes it is, foo! :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh hey, frat's alive.

Sup everyone?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Oh hey, frat's alive.
> 
> Sup everyone?

Click to collapse



Hi....I'm not sure I've met you before.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




prototype7 said:


> http://www.beneaththewaves.net/Projects/Motorola_Is_Listening.html?source=hn
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm scared. 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Oh hey, frat's alive.
> 
> Sup everyone?

Click to collapse



Yo meph... sup?
@veeman


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yo meph... sup?
> 
> @veeman

Click to collapse


@veeman? 
Where is @veeman?  @veeman

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 2, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> @veeman?
> Where is @veeman?  @veeman
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned....

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> How would you know  this whole thread may only be a figment of your imagination...a spawn of your dormant mind...so by saying we are failing at trolling, you're really the one failing since we are mere extensions of yourself... wat

Click to collapse



This whole offtopic forum is actually just a dream. 
We're having a collective hallucination that's gonna break any minute now. 
@veeman

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------




prototype7 said:


> @veeman?
> Where is  @veeman?   @veeman
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


 @veeman got banned for trolling.
Imagine that. 
@veeman


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> This whole offtopic forum is actually just a dream.
> We're having a collective hallucination that's gonna break any minute now.
> 
> @veeman
> ...

Click to collapse


@veeman? He would never troll.  @veeman, getting banned is the sign of a bad troll

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

@veeman


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @veeman
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



"He's dead, Jim."

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 2, 2013)

@veeman got banned!? 
Why did @veeman get banned 
What did @veeman  do? 
@veeman 

sent from my Katana


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

He got taken by the Mama T-rex 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 2, 2013)

It says senior member 
If he gets banned, won't it say account currently disabled? 

sent from my Katana


----------



## hanisod (Jul 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> It says senior member
> If he gets banned, won't it say account currently disabled?
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse









Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> It says senior member
> If he gets banned, won't it say account currently disabled?
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



I was confused about that too...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been resurrected. The Phoenix is born again. 

#nwo #xda-jesus #bornagain


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I was confused about that too...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There is nothing to be confused about, @veeman is not banned, everybody, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have been resurrected. The Phoenix is born again.
> 
> #nwo #xda-jesus #bornagain

Click to collapse



*bows at veeman's feet*

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

Where do we go? This is my home 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> There is nothing to be confused about,   @veeman is not banned, everybody, move along, nothing to see here.

Click to collapse



He asked his friend to unban him! :what:
@veeman

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Where do we go? This is my home
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Have you met the bronies?


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> He asked his friend to unban him! :what:
> 
> @veeman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly unbanned me. :silly:


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> He asked his friend to unban him! :what:
> 
> @veeman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ponies? Nope 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Deadly unbanned me. :silly:

Click to collapse



Deadly himself is banned right now. 
@veeman

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Ponies? Nope
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Bronies, my boy, bronies! Like @Seraz007 
@veeman


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2013)

Lil no  do they have excess bones?? 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't want to know about your bedside tissue collection, thank you very much
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse



It took you a good 25 mins to catch that, you're getting old....very old.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have been resurrected. The Phoenix is born again.
> 
> #nwo #xda-jesus #bornagain

Click to collapse



Oh hey brah 
Why you get banned 

sent from my Katana


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have been resurrected. The Phoenix is born again.
> 
> #nwo #xda-jesus #bornagain

Click to collapse








_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Deadly himself is banned right now.
> 
> @veeman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Deadly

Looks like he unbanned himself

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Looks like he unbanned himself 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

Who said dinos were extinct, here's a raptor for you.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 2, 2013)

0.o 
Looks like the curse is back 

sent from my Katana


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like he unbanned himself 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 0.o
> Looks like the curse is back
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Go back to the pages from the day this was unlocked. Tapatalk was making up for lost time.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Who said dinos were extinct, here's a raptor for you.

Click to collapse



Here's another... @veeman


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Here's another... @veeman

Click to collapse



Oi, stop mentioning me. I'll slap you.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oi, stop mentioning me. I'll slap you.

Click to collapse



Well, @veeman, you can try. 
@veeman


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Oh hey brah
> Why you get banned
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



For teh lulz. 



jugg1es said:


> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse





How has everything been while I was banned?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> @Deadly
> Looks like he unbanned himself
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Senior mods can do that 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oi, stop mentioning me. I'll slap you.

Click to collapse



At what time were you unbanned exactly? Did you get notifications for all the mentions that happened here during your ban or were they a fail?


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> For teh lulz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great, for a change. Now we're back to normal 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oi, stop mentioning me. I'll slap you.

Click to collapse



I agree everybody leave @veeman Da Rex alone :sly:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> At what time were you unbanned exactly? Did you get notifications for all the mentions that happened here during your ban or were they a fail?

Click to collapse



Yes, I got notifications. :|

Idk exactly what time.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Senior mods can do that
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



He's not a Senior Mod, fou, he's Elite Recognized Mod now!

They created that title just for him, you know...


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes, I got notifications. :|
> 
> Idk exactly what time.

Click to collapse



That's odd. It doesn't make sense for them to get notifications from a site they are banned lol.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That's odd. It doesn't make sense for them to get notifications from a site they are banned lol.

Click to collapse



Hmmm he wasn't permabanned...


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> He's not a Senior Mod, fou, he's Elite Recognized Mod now!
> 
> They created that title just for him, you know...

Click to collapse



How about a "Recognized Troll/Senior Moderatroll" for M_T_M? :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How about a "Recognized Troll/Senior Moderatroll" for M_T_M? :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


 @M_T_M whaddaya say?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Hmmm he wasn't permabanned...

Click to collapse



Depends on that huh, i dunno.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Depends on that huh, i dunno.

Click to collapse



I'm guessing too...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jul 2, 2013)

What's up peeps?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> @M_T_M whaddaya say?

Click to collapse



Sounds catchy! 

Also... @veeman got banned for teh LULZ!!!!???  That is so un-professional and unethical!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Sounds catchy!
> 
> Also...  @veeman got banned for teh LULZ!!!!???  That is so un-professional and unethical!!

Click to collapse



Ban it again, I say! 
@veeman


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 2, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up peeps?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Long time, no post brother. What's up? 



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Ban it again, I say!
> 
> @veeman

Click to collapse



Ban it again, I say

Ban it again


Ban it 

it 



"it" may have feelings, ya know!! :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 2, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up peeps?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey! How's it go?


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Sounds catchy!
> 
> Also... @veeman got banned for teh LULZ!!!!???  That is so un-professional and unethical!!

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 02:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Ban it again, I say!
> 
> @veeman

Click to collapse



It? :crying:

Also stop mentioning me you fool.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Ban it again, I say
> 
> Ban it again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just a dynasaur, brah... it's medically proven that they don't have any feelings glands in them...







---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up peeps?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yo axis... sup?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jul 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Long time, no post brother. What's up?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hell, I'm finally able to do what i please for the next few days. Got the whole week off work 







Ichigo said:


> Hey! How's it go?

Click to collapse



Pretty good. Just taking my daughter to the park 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Yo axis... sup?

Click to collapse



Not a whole lot man. Just hanging out. Taking my daughter to the park. 


*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 2, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell, I'm finally able to do what i please for the next few days. Got the whole week off work
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome.  Have fun.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yo axis... sup?

Click to collapse



Not a whole lot man. Just hanging out. Taking my daughter to the park. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Not a whole lot man. Just hanging out. Taking my daughter to the park.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sweet! Have loads of fun!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

Thread CPR

@Apex
@QuantumFoam
@jugg1es
@veeman
@K.A.
@flastnoles
@RohinZaraki
@Ichigo
@Prawesome
@DowntownJeffBrown
@roofrider
@cascabel
@deathnotice01
@Deadly
@LewisGauss


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Thread CPR
> 
> @apex
> @QuantumFoam
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatchu want foo?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Thread CPR
> 
> @apex
> @QuantumFoam
> ...

Click to collapse



Caps and spelling matter in mentions. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Caps and spelling matter in mentions.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Caps don't.
My spellings are correct.

When you make so many mentions in one post, sometimes you need to repost to clear matching errors.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

Flastnoles has an 11, and Prawesome has an e.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Whatchu want foo?

Click to collapse



Nuthin.


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

So does anyone like banana bread?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Thread CPR
> 
> @Apex
> @QuantumFoam
> ...

Click to collapse



:sly:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> So does anyone like banana bread?

Click to collapse



It's okay. Pound cake is better.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Flastnoles has an 11, and Prawesome has an e.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ping @flastnoles yourself, then... I don't seem to have the right spelling. :/


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's okay. Pound cake is better.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My mom made banana bread. I was trying to get her to make something better, but she didn't.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :sly:
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



*catnip*
Here, kitty, kitty, kitty!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Ping @flastnoles yourself, then... I don't seem to have the right spelling. :/

Click to collapse



Add an 11 to the end and you've got it   busy today and work at 6 won't be around much until late tonight or tomorrow

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

@flastnoles11

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @flastnoles11
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Read above fool 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> *catnip*
> Here, kitty, kitty, kitty!

Click to collapse



Now that's how you call me with catnip 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Read above fool
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Look at this screenshot...eh...fool? 




Both posted "A minute ago".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Look at this screenshot...eh...fool?
> 
> View attachment 2087049
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, but i posted first 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Have you guys noticed how unsymmetrical faces are? So weird looking at friends in the mirror.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Yep, but i posted first
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



It's called being "ninja'd".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's called being "ninja'd".
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's called me posting before you :sly:

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Have you guys noticed how unsymmetrical faces are? So weird looking at friends in the mirror.

Click to collapse



Don't try and distract everyone from the fact that you were banned 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Thread CPR
> 
> @Apex
> @QuantumFoam
> ...

Click to collapse














veeman said:


> So does anyone like banana bread?

Click to collapse



Love it 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Don't try and distract everyone from the fact that you were banned
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rats. Rumbled.







jugg1es said:


> Love it
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse



Want some?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

Seems like the thread CPR didn't work.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 2, 2013)

Tibetan Buggy :l

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Seems like the thread CPR didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah. 

And  @veeman isn't sharing his banana bread, either. -_-

---------- Post added at 03:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Love it
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse



Hey, buggles... sup?


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And  @veeman isn't sharing his banana bread, either. -_-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey quack, how's you? 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hey quack, how's you?
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse



Good... almost done with OBGYN.


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Yeah.
> 
> And  @veeman isn't sharing his banana bread, either. -_-
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No banana bread for you! :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Good... almost done with OBGYN.

Click to collapse



That's too bad. :/


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Good... almost done with OBGYN.

Click to collapse



What's your next rotation 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> No banana bread for you! :cyclops:

Click to collapse



I haz a sadz


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Good... almost done with OBGYN.

Click to collapse



That's too bad. :/


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What's your next rotation
> 
> _         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _

Click to collapse



Social medicine...
Rural camps, vaccination drives and stuff...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's too bad. :/

Click to collapse



Cool,
You're back from the ban,

You've now earned streetcred in the ghetto. #swag


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Cool,
> You're back from the ban,
> 
> You've now earned streetcred in the ghetto. #swag

Click to collapse



Yes, I received enough street cred to get a bachelors degree from the University of Thuggin. #swaggin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Cool,
> You're back from the ban,
> 
> You've now earned streetcred in the ghetto. #swag

Click to collapse



#swagisforchumps

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> #swagisforchumps
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



#onlypeoplewithoutitwouldsaythat

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> #onlypeoplewithoutitwouldsaythat
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



#yesterdayatwalmartisawalittlekidwholookedlikehewas5withashirtthatsaidswag

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> #yesterdayatwalmartisawalittlekidwholookedlikehewas5withashirtthatsaidswag
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



#BecauseHeHadSwagAndYouDont


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> #onlypeoplewithoutitwouldsaythat
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> #yesterdayatwalmartisawalittlekidwholookedlikehewas5withashirtthatsaidswag
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



#whatisthepointintalkinglikethis

#and 

#youguysaretalkingaboutthemostpointlessthingsevaarr


#justsayin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> #whatisthepointintalkinglikethis
> 
> #and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#Hashtags_make_you_look_cool


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> #Hashtags_make_you_look_cool

Click to collapse



#andtheyalsomakeyoulookprettystupid.


#nolie.







#ESPICIALLYiftheforumdoesnotsupportit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> #swagisforchumps
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











prototype7 said:


> #onlypeoplewithoutitwouldsaythat
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> #yesterdayatwalmartisawalittlekidwholookedlikehewas5withashirtthatsaidswag
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> #BecauseHeHadSwagAndYouDont

Click to collapse











shahrukhraza said:


> #whatisthepointintalkinglikethis
> 
> #and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> #Hashtags_make_you_look_cool

Click to collapse






vvvvv




Apex said:


> I'm about to take some action to show that if the tone and content of the thread doesn't vastly improve, I will have it permanently deleted - then you can all go be stupid aSseS somewhere else.

Click to collapse



Remember this, guys. Let's not push it.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> vvvvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#but..b-buthashtagsmakeyoulookCOOL.

Psych. 

Aite I'm done with hash tags for life. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> #BecauseHeHadSwagAndYouDont

Click to collapse



That hurt.







Ichigo said:


> Remember this, guys. Let's not push it.

Click to collapse



Eh...I guess you're right. No more hashtags for me.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's ok though. Swag is not necessary to be cool.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 3, 2013)

Sooooo...


How are y'alls days going?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's ok though. Swag is not necessary to be cool.

Click to collapse



Um...okay then.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Sooooo...
> 
> 
> How are y'alls days going?
> ...

Click to collapse



Going great, thank you for asking.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2[


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> So does anyone like banana bread?

Click to collapse



Yes.....why? You got some????

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good morning frat 

sent from my Katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning frat
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Hello. How are you doing?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello. How are you doing?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good

sent from my Katana


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 3, 2013)

#yoloswag #hashtag

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> #yoloswag #hashtag
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Easy. Read Itchy's post on the previous page.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 3, 2013)

Okay. So, my boss is retarded.

Since I started two months ago, I've missed two days and left early three times because medical emergencies.

I was told today that they're prolonging my probationary period due to attendance.

The last time I left early, HIS boss told me to take off an hour early to go to ER for my wife's head trauma.

I guess I should ignore my family and only work, even though I'd never take this ****ty job if I didn't have a family to support.

I give up on trying. Nothing I do will ever matter if I do not achieve godlike perfection, clearly.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Okay. So, my boss is retarded.
> 
> Since I started two months ago, I've missed two days and left early three times because medical emergencies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's pretty crappy.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Yes.....why? You got some????
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah I got some. 

It's more like banana bread cake than banana bread loaf but it's still good.


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman you gotta share that's the rule


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> veeman you gotta share that's the rule

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll PM you the binary code. You can translate the 1s and 0s into atoms.


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ok. I'll PM you the binary code. You can translate the 1s and 0s into atoms.

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's ok though. Swag is not necessary to be cool.

Click to collapse



It isn't,
You just need to waive your $$$ on anyone's face and they'd all agree you're cool.



jRi0T68 said:


> Okay. So, my boss is retarded.
> 
> Since I started two months ago, I've missed two days and left early three times because medical emergencies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't have to prove anything to anyone,
You know your priorities and no one will change that.

Please give them 10-folds of **** offs.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It isn't,
> You just need to waive your $$$ on anyone's face and they'd all agree you're cool.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is I struggled for a year before finding a job 2-4 levels beneath my experience. I can't lose this job without another one lined up, but I won't get the opportunities I deserve unless I ignore my wife's medical problems during work hours.
"Try not to die, honey, I gotta work another 3 hours."

All my accomplishments mean nothing to the corporate world.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The problem is I struggled for a year before finding a job 2-4 levels beneath my experience. I can't lose this job without another one lined up, but I won't get the opportunities I deserve unless I ignore my wife's medical problems during work hours.
> "Try not to die, honey, I gotta work another 3 hours."
> 
> All my accomplishments mean nothing to the corporate world.
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn that's tough what you're going through right now, 
With all the time constraints and all. 


I wish you all the best, and i admire you for being a true man .

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## K.A. (Jul 3, 2013)

Ssup folks?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 3, 2013)

Spent most of the night screwing around with uccw again.

What do y'all think?






*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Spent most of the night screwing around with uccw again.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks pretty cool to me. :thumbup: I've never played with uwwc before.... Maybe I should some time..


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Spent most of the night screwing around with uccw again.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks good, not sure if goes with the wallpaper though, post it in the uccw thread. 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## cascabel (Jul 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Spent most of the night screwing around with uccw again.
> 
> What do y'all think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



looks good. have you tried placing the time maybe on the upper half of the circle? or in the middle, if possible?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> vvvvv
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But..but #YOLO.... 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sup everyone, long day at work, but good day nonetheless...  Tired as heck though

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 3, 2013)

Glad to hear first day went well, Chris.



I've been looking for the right wallpaper, sticking with this for tonight.





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Glad to hear first day went well, Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks loads better :thumbup:

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## cascabel (Jul 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Glad to hear first day went well, Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



now that's nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Glad to hear first day went well, Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks better :thumbup:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2013)

nice screenie jeremy 


Yo Jiggles,
that nasty website you gave me really helped me with the software i was testing .


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jul 3, 2013)

U guys played The Last Of Us?
Its really awesome 

Nao i hasz TLOU Avatar N Siggy


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> U guys played The Last Of Us?
> Its really awesome
> 
> Nao i hasz TLOU Avatar N Siggy

Click to collapse



It's not available on PC

Hey guys

sent from my Katana


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 3, 2013)

Has anyone here played Assassins Creed 3? I am starting to think its the worst AC game ever... Focuses too much on cinematics and the environment feels boring. I haven't played it fully yet, just played it for about half an hour

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Has anyone here played Assassins Creed 3? I am starting to think its the worst AC game ever... Focuses too much on cinematics and the environment feels boring. I haven't played it fully yet, just played it for about half an hour
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I thought it was the best
I've played and finished all the assassins creeds 

sent from my Katana


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys

Wat .___.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...apex-that-does-everything-including-oral-sex/

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Wat .___.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty sure it's a joke by reading some of the comments

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## hanisod (Jul 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Has anyone here played Assassins Creed 3? I am starting to think its the worst AC game ever... Focuses too much on cinematics and the environment feels boring. I haven't played it fully yet, just played it for about half an hour
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



The more you continue through the story. The more you will like it 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Wat .___.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WTF did I just read 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Wat .___.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stfu and take my $$$$$

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Wat .___.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, lolz.  @Apex

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Pretty sure it's a joke by reading some of the comments
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



"Source: The Onion"

What else do you need?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Wat .___.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's from the Onion, eejit...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Noob question 
what is w in nsfw 

sent from my Katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Haha, lolz.  @Apex
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol that's true 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Noob question
> what is w in nsfw
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Not safe for work


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Not safe for work

Click to collapse



I read somewhere that it was walruses 

sent from my Katana


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Noob question
> what is w in nsfw
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



No silver for werewolves


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No silver for werewolves

Click to collapse




 I'm not that big a noob 

sent from my Katana


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I read somewhere that it was walruses
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Not Suitable For Whiners

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> I'm not that big a noob
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Taken from the definitive m source for all such slang: UrbanDictionary.com

Now Show Friends and Workmates - a
suggestion that the viewer draw the
attention of friends and/or workmates to
their computer screen before following a
link or viewing further content. This
indicates that the following content is
interesting, informative or inspiring,
usually in such a way that it will get the
viewer promoted and increase workplace
productivity.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Is apex lurking and watching us? 

sent from my Katana


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is apex lurking and watching us?
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's all he does with his life


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 3, 2013)

Morning guys.



RohinZaraki said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Wat .___.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Source: "The Onion"


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I read somewhere that it was walruses
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



No soup for whippersnappers.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is apex lurking and watching us?
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



The great leader is everywhere. 







darkshadow246 said:


> I read somewhere that it was walruses
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



That's what the NSA wants you to think. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Deadly's exams sure does go on for a long time

sent from my Katana


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Deadly's exams sure does go on for a long time
> 
> sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



I think the exams killed him.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 3, 2013)

Indian exams are capable of that 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> I think the exams killed him.

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOO 







TeeJay!! said:


> Indian exams are capable of that
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



I know 
My cousin's exams lasted for an entire month
And there were only 5 subjects 

sent from my Katana


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> I think the exams killed him.

Click to collapse



He just tells us that so he won't compromise his true identity. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> He just tells us that so he won't compromise his true identity.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Shhhh! No one must know of his secret identity.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Is this sig good enough for the yakuza and this thread 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is this sig good enough for the yakuza and this thread
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Hmm, a muffin that can slice a katana. 
Seems legit. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hmm, a muffin that can slice a katana.
> Seems legit.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Cool right 
Deadly's muffin 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Cool right
> Deadly's muffin
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Wonder what he's actually studying. 

Also he's already graduated, what's there left to study. 


Alright @Deadly. We need answers. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

He's offline on gtalk too 

sent from my katana slicing muffin

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

Deathnotice gimme your gtalk 

sent from my katana slicing muffin

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------

Deathnotice gimme your gtalk 

sent from my katana slicing muffin

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------

Deathnotice gimme your gtalk 

sent from my katana slicing muffin

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

Deathnotice gimme your gtalk 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> He's offline on gtalk too
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PM sent. 

Keep it a secret  

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Deathnotice gimme your gtalk 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello muffins!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello muffins!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey

sent from my katana slicing muffin

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------

Deathnotice check your invites 

sent from my katana slicing muffin

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

Deathnotice check your invites 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## hanisod (Jul 3, 2013)

How many times are you going to ask? -_-

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

hanisod said:


> How many times are you going to ask? -_-
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Tapatalk doesn't like him :stirthepot:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

hanisod said:


> How many times are you going to ask? -_-
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You know it 2x better than me 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Deadly's muffin
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



wut :screwy:

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Shhhh! No one must know of his secret identity.

Click to collapse



His secret identity as Elite Recognized Moderator?

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Shhhh! No one must know of his secret identity.

Click to collapse



His secret identity as Elite Recognized Moderator?

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Shhhh! No one must know of his secret identity.

Click to collapse



His secret identity as Elite Recognized Moderator?


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 3, 2013)

Gosh.. this is getting irritating..


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Gosh.. this is getting irritating..

Click to collapse



Getting? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Gosh.. this is getting irritating..

Click to collapse



Wut? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Gosh.. this is getting irritating..

Click to collapse



The multi posting? Yeah.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 3, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> wut :screwy:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you guys just edit your post when tapatalk sh*ts on you? Whenever it does that to me I just edit it... Its not that hard. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Why don't you guys just edit your post when tapatalk sh*ts on you? Whenever it does that to me I just edit it... Its not that hard.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Two words.

Swag.

and

Yolo.

amirite, @RohinZaraki?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

shiiiitfool said:


> Hello Everyone!  Figured I'd stop in and say Hi before this account goes down, like all of the others.  :silly:

Click to collapse



Ohai noob. 

sup?


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 3, 2013)

shiiiitfool said:


> Hello Everyone!  Figured I'd stop in and say Hi before this account goes down, like all of the others.  :silly:

Click to collapse









_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## Apex (Jul 3, 2013)

shiiiitfool said:


> Hello Everyone!  Figured I'd stop in and say Hi before this account goes down, like all of the others.  :silly:

Click to collapse



What's up, you old dirty bastard? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, you old dirty bastard?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And like a ghost he was gone again 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 3, 2013)

shiiiitfool said:


> Same thing, different day basically...  Doing the best I can to pass the time...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's always here, he just never posts anymore 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

shiiiitfool said:


> Hello Everyone!  Figured I'd stop in and say Hi before this account goes down, like all of the others.  :silly:

Click to collapse



Jesus, is that you?


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

shiiiitfool said:


> Jesus lives in all my son.

Click to collapse



How have you been?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Jesus, is that you?

Click to collapse



Nope.
That's his older brother, Asus.


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Nope.
> That's his older brother, Asus.

Click to collapse



Why not Bsus?


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 3, 2013)

Csus? 

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why not Bsus?

Click to collapse



Because he Fsus.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 3, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Because he Fsus.

Click to collapse



No no no, your all wrong it's Gsus

_         “All I know is just what I read in the papers, and that's an alibi for my ignorance.”*―*Will Rogers       _


----------



## shiiiitfool (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> How have you been?

Click to collapse



Can't complain man...  Ended up in the hospital a couple weeks back from a massive 5 minute seizure that pretty much kicked my @$$...  I barely remember of of what happened that day, and it took me a full 3 weeks to recover from it...  Tests yielded nothing, so I'll just chock it up to factors out of my control, and try to live a healthier lifestyle from here on, I'm too you to be experiencing medical issues...  Been stone cold sober close to a month, but I don't think that had anything to do with it...  I'm down to 6 months of incarceration left...  Eagerly awaiting the day that I'm free again...  Some type of vacation will be planned, then I can jump back into the world...  I should be able to drive again by Feb '14...  Hopefully then, I can finally break through into whatever it is I'm supposed to be doing with myself...


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 3, 2013)

shiiiitfool said:


> Can't complain man...  Ended up in the hospital a couple weeks back from a massive 5 minute seizure that pretty much kicked my @$$...  I barely remember of of what happened that day, and it took me a full 3 weeks to recover from it...  Tests yielded nothing, so I'll just chock it up to factors out of my control, and try to live a healthier lifestyle from here on, I'm too you to be experiencing medical issues...  Been stone cold sober close to a month, but I don't think that had anything to do with it...  I'm down to 6 months of incarceration left...  Eagerly awaiting the day that I'm free again...  Some type of vacation will be planned, then I can jump back into the world...  I should be able to drive again by Feb '14...  Hopefully then, I can finally break through into whatever it is I'm supposed to be doing with myself...

Click to collapse



Cool man, hope the time passes quickly.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

And he's gone :silly:

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

Does anyone else get this weird thing where it shows a new page, but when you click it it just takes you back to the previous one? Confusing as hell.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 3, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Cool man, hope the time passes quickly.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get a new page, but it's just empty.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I get a new page, but it's just empty.

Click to collapse



I get the same thing proto does. No new page. -_-


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I get a new page, but it's just empty.

Click to collapse



That's in app right? On the web version, it takes you back to the previous page.

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




shiiiitfool said:


> Can't complain man...  Ended up in the hospital a couple weeks back from a massive 5 minute seizure that pretty much kicked my @$$...  I barely remember of of what happened that day, and it took me a full 3 weeks to recover from it...  Tests yielded nothing, so I'll just chock it up to factors out of my control, and try to live a healthier lifestyle from here on, I'm too you to be experiencing medical issues...  Been stone cold sober close to a month, but I don't think that had anything to do with it...  I'm down to 6 months of incarceration left...  Eagerly awaiting the day that I'm free again...  Some type of vacation will be planned, then I can jump back into the world...  I should be able to drive again by Feb '14...  Hopefully then, I can finally break through into whatever it is I'm supposed to be doing with myself...

Click to collapse



It'll fly by really quick. And you're gone.
Until another time Jesus.


----------



## hanisod (Jul 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's in app right? On the web version, it takes you back to the previous page.

Click to collapse



Even XDA it self likes to troll.....

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up peeps?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yo bro! Long time. Glad to see you pop in. Have fun with your daughter 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 3, 2013)

CertifiedInsane said:


> @Fallen Spartan
> 
> I appreciate you NOT giving me the courtesy of a reply to my PM before yet another ban...  You truly are a sad example of higher-level XDA staff...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that's Fsus. :laugh:


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

CertifiedInsane said:


> Fsus, typing from an Asus

Click to collapse



Like a Gsus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 3, 2013)

... What the hell is happening here?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> ... What the hell is happening here?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm right above you. Read.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 3, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> ... What the hell is happening here?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The mods are having a lot of fun. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm right above you. Read.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your post is right above mines, not you.


And who is this supposed xda "jesus"?? Lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Your post is right above mines, not you.
> 
> 
> And who is this supposed xda "jesus"?? Lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Somewhat of an "inside joke"...it's hard to explain. (Well, at least for me.)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Somewhat of an "inside joke"...it's hard to explain. (Well, at least for me.)
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



oh yeah.... "him"


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 3, 2013)

CertifiedInsane said:


> He is the force that binds the universe together.

Click to collapse



Seems legit

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Seems legit
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



It is.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 3, 2013)

My phone literally drinks up the battery 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> My phone literally drinks up the battery
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



What's your average time on battery?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> My phone literally drinks up the battery
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Why is your phone drinking battery acid? That's bad for it's health.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown PM

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown PM
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:beer:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What's your average time on battery?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Half a day with normal usage 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

CertifiedInsane said:


> ..........

Click to collapse



Is something wrong, Jesus? I see that your post count has gone down.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## mark manning (Jul 3, 2013)

Think what you want but the only delay was because I was driving


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Think what you want but the only delay was because I was driving

Click to collapse








_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

This^^

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## mark manning (Jul 3, 2013)

Btw how is the frat these days? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 3, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Btw how is the frat these days?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I always think of the whatsapp poop smiley when I see your dp...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mark manning (Jul 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I always think of the whatsapp poop smiley when I see your dp...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Lol why is that? I've never used that app 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 3, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Lol why is that? I've never used that app
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Just try it out once and you will understand why I say that. The resemblance in their shapes is really high

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jul 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Just try it out once and you will understand why I say that. The resemblance in their shapes is really high
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Very true 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## mark manning (Jul 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Just try it out once and you will understand why I say that. The resemblance in their shapes is really high
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Lmao I just looked it up. Maybe I'll change it to that 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 3, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Btw how is the frat these days?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Better when you're not here 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## mark manning (Jul 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Better when you're not here
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Better when you're not here
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



:good::good:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Mr. Banning, why did you ban Jesus?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark manning (Jul 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Mr. Banning, why did you ban Jesus?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe .... Maybe not, I can't seem to remember who that is? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 3, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Maybe .... Maybe not, I can't seem to remember who that is?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



He said why. Not did you. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## mark manning (Jul 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> He said why. Not did you.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Oh, well apparently I can't read. Nonetheless I have no idea who you all are referring to


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 3, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Oh, well apparently I can't read. Nonetheless I have no idea who you all are referring to

Click to collapse



Hmm... I don't believe you.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Oh, well apparently I can't read. Nonetheless I have no idea who you all are referring to

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43225737

And CertifiedInsane.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hmm... I don't believe you.

Click to collapse



I don't either :sly:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Better when you're not here
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



You trolls are wrong 

LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You trolls are wrong
> 
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!

Click to collapse



Ikr?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------

XDA members say the darnedest things.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43233341

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You trolls are wrong
> 
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!

Click to collapse





 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello Bark Banning, Señor Moderatroll, and all the other cool people in the frat.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hello Bark Banning, Señor Moderatroll, and all the other cool people in the frat.

Click to collapse


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 4, 2013)

Good morning frat 
What happened last night? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning frat
> What happened last night?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Morning

We had a visit from xdaJesus then Bark Banning came and ruined all the fun 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning frat
> What happened last night?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



I'm not sure know what you're talking about.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm not sure know what you're talking about.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What did the mods give you amnesia juice again :sly:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning
> 
> We had a visit from xdaJesus then Bark Banning came and ruined all the fun
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Caesar and Brutus

Edit: oops, meant to quote @darkshadow246


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What did the mods give you amnesia juice again :sly:
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



No, it's just that there are a lot of things he could be referring to.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Morning
> 
> We had a visit from xdaJesus then Bark Banning came and ruined all the fun
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Damn 
Why? 







Android Pizza said:


> No, it's just that there are a lot of things he could be referring to.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:what:

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No, it's just that there are a lot of things he could be referring to.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait...did he mean earlier today?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wait...did he mean earlier today?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:what::what::what:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wait...did he mean earlier today?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What are you talking about, man?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :what::what::what:
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> What are you talking about, man?

Click to collapse



I don't know. I'm really confused.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> What are you talking about, man?

Click to collapse



I think pizza being confused is confusing the rest of us. I think the mods gave him brain scrambling juice instead of amnesia juice 

Pizza did Bark Banning give you anything???? 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't know. I'm really confused.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pasta pls.

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I think pizza being confused is confusing the rest of us. I think the mods gave him brain scrambling juice instead of amnesia juice
> 
> Pizza did Bark Banning give you anything????
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



Too much mushroom pasta sauce?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Pasta pls.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









“It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I think pizza being confused is confusing the rest of us. I think the mods gave him brain scrambling juice instead of amnesia juice
> 
> Pizza did Bark Banning give you anything????
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



Too much mushroom pasta sauce?

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Thanks 

All I need is some pasta sauce now.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Android 4.3 sucks.


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Thanks 

All I need is some pasta sauce now.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I think pizza being confused is confusing the rest of us. I think the mods gave him brain scrambling juice instead of amnesia juice
> 
> Pizza did Bark Banning give you anything????
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



He gave me a mushroom pizza.

The mushrooms on it looked a bit odd, though.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Android 4.3 sucks.

Click to collapse



Why? Because it's the same as 4.2?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Android 4.3 sucks.

Click to collapse



Lemme guess...4.2 clone.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He gave me a mushroom pizza.
> 
> The mushrooms on it looked a bit odd, though.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

Oh and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why? Because it's the same as 4.2?

Click to collapse



On the interface side - yes.

Has some neat new drivers and OpenGL advanced configs.



Android Pizza said:


> Lemme guess...4.2 clone.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorta, it's still called JB though.


40% of apps either fail or have issues due to some new coding done with 4.3

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Oh and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can i haz pasta too?

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> Oh and
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can i haz pasta too?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can i haz pasta too?

Click to collapse



Soon 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Soon
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



Y u wanna eat me so bad?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Y u wanna eat me so bad?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Jeezus X.D.A. Kryst (Jul 4, 2013)

I have returned my children!!!  Never fear, XDAJesus is here!!!


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeezus X.D.A. Kryst said:


> I have returned my children!!!  Never fear, XDAJesus is here!!!

Click to collapse



You ballsy mofo. Lol.


----------



## Jeezus X.D.A. Kryst (Jul 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> You ballsy mofo. Lol.

Click to collapse



You'd believe I'm sporting some watermelons.  Would it be possible for me to join the prestigious cult?  XDAJesus approves of this thread!


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeezus X.D.A. Kryst said:


> You'd believe I'm sporting some watermelons.  Would it be possible for me to join the prestigious cult?  XDAJesus approves of this thread!

Click to collapse



Who needs cults when you're Jesus? Walk across the waters of XDA my brethren.


----------



## Jeezus X.D.A. Kryst (Jul 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who needs cults when you're Jesus? Walk across the waters of XDA my brethren.

Click to collapse



Much wisdom my child, much wisdom.  I shall now traverse to other portions of this fine site.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeezus X.D.A. Kryst said:


> Much wisdom my child, much wisdom.  I shall now traverse to other portions of this fine site.

Click to collapse



Jesus...back so soon? 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

Awwww naw he di'nt!


Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Awwww naw he di'nt!
> View attachment 2090565
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But he did xD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeezus X.D.A. Kryst said:


> I have returned my children!!!  Never fear, XDAJesus is here!!!

Click to collapse



Jesus you are here to save us from the Pharisees 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> But he did xD

Click to collapse



Best thread ever! Lol

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Awwww naw he di'nt!
> View attachment 2090565
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's cum to save our sins.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> He's cum to save our sins.

Click to collapse



*come

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *come
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wholeheartedly blame autocorrect. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I wholeheartedly blame autocorrect.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Autocorrect is evil.

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------

Well I'm off to bed. Bye!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------

It took them 2 hours, but they finally deleted the Jesus thread. Not sure if they've banned Jesus yet, though.


If you're reading this, farewell my Lord!

Edit: Yeah, they did. :/

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks like XDA Jeezus got banned. Looks like he wasn't all powerful.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Looks like XDA Jeezus got banned. Looks like he wasn't all powerful.

Click to collapse



That's the thing...he's been banned three times today! 

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's the thing...he's been banned three times today!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, he did say he shall return.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 4, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Well, he did say he shall return.

Click to collapse



And he always does. 


Goodnight!

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Autocorrect is evil.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so is safari, IE, the NSA, George Bush, Tom Hanks' dog and waffles.


Off you go pasta, may your dreams be filled with italian cuisine.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I always think of the whatsapp poop smiley when I see your dp...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



And everyone thought I was making it up the last time 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Well, he did say he shall return.

Click to collapse



That's how much he loves us mortals.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> so is safari, IE, the NSA, George Bush, Tom Hanks' dog and waffles.
> 
> 
> Off you go pasta, may your dreams be filled with italian cuisine.

Click to collapse



Don't forget @Deadly




Sent from my ZTE Blade


----------



## cascabel (Jul 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Don't forget  @Deadly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what's up with @Deadly?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what's up with       @Deadly?

Click to collapse


@Deadly had exams, which ended today




Sent from my ZTE Blade

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------

He should be returning anytime today. 
Not sure when
Shouldn't you be lurking? Or sleeping?




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> @Deadly had exams, which ended today
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Again, 
That's just what deadly wants us all to think. 


Me and cassie is on the same time zone, 
Who sleeps at 2pm anyways. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Again,
> That's just what deadly wants us all to think.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Monsieur Ianne sleeps all day, ain't that right @cascabel



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

@Ichigo why you no banned yet?
I'm being tempted to jump on the bandwagon too.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @Ichigo why you no banned yet?
> I'm being tempted to jump on the bandwagon too.

Click to collapse



Oh, trust me, there's a reason.....
Lol @Pic


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, trust me, there's a reason.....
> Lol @Pic

Click to collapse



Applying for rc/rd or something?


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Applying for rc/rd or something?

Click to collapse



Nah, I don't care for rc/rd. Anyways, I already have infractions. It's not that I'm trying to avoid a ban, it's just I haven't been banned by a mod yet.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 4, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Lmao I just looked it up. Maybe I'll change it to that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I will then pronounce you as "Fart Fanning"

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (Jul 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Monsieur Ianne sleeps all day, ain't that right @cascabel
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



pfft. i log out for a few minutes and this is what happens?  @Deadly show yourself. and bring me some bacon too.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 4, 2013)

@Deadly Show yourself now, or ye shall forever feel my wrath!



        I think this'll get him out, guys.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Monsieur Ianne sleeps all day, ain't that right @cascabel
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



HAH! He sure showed you the art of expert slurking (slacking + lurking).




I have a very funny client just today, they're a cloud based OS-level security provider and says "you don't need AV installed anymore because it all gets filtered on the cloud so no virus and malware will penetrate the system", now i've run 20 malicious websites and 20 executable malwares and it had 0% detection rate.

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

Oh crap my VM died because of too much malwares.


----------



## mark manning (Jul 4, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> And everyone thought I was making it up the last time
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> I will then pronounce you as "Fart Fanning"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah, keep talking and I'll ban you both:silly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 4, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Yeah yeah, keep talking and I'll ban you both:silly:

Click to collapse



Give us back veeman, you ban addicts


----------



## mark manning (Jul 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Give us back veeman, you ban addicts

Click to collapse



Wasn't me but next time it's anyone that participates


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 4, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Wasn't me but next time it's anyone that participates

Click to collapse



You mean you'll ban other mods  ?! SWEET  ! I wanna see it when it happens :victory:


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 4, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Yeah yeah, keep talking and I'll ban you both:silly:

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 4, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Wasn't me but next time it's anyone that participates

Click to collapse



Says the ban happy mod 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## mark manning (Jul 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Lolololoolol who could ban that :angel:


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Wasn't me but next time it's anyone that participates

Click to collapse



Have no idea wot you are talking about. -_-


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Have no idea wot you are talking about. -_-

Click to collapse



+1 that's why I added my own mangled up understanding to it 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I will then pronounce you as "Fart Fanning"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Bart Banning


----------



## K.A. (Jul 4, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Wasn't me but next time it's anyone that participates

Click to collapse



Oh...you....


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

Lets see if he gets notified today @veeman


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 4, 2013)

How do you know if someone gets a temp ban or a perma ban? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## K.A. (Jul 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How do you know if someone gets a temp ban or a perma ban?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How do you know if someone gets a temp ban or a perma ban?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



When yolo my friend, when yolo

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How do you know if someone gets a temp ban or a perma ban?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



You ask them nicely


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How do you know if someone gets a temp ban or a perma ban?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Ask mtm he would do it

Sent from my HTC One X using Forum Runner


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

What in the heck happened?
Y all teh bannings?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> What in the heck happened?
> Y all teh bannings?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They participated in a xda jesus thread and got banned for a couple of reasons including encouraging a banned member to post, as if he needs encouragement 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> What in the heck happened?
> Y all teh bannings?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because to earn street cred in the ghetto you need to get a ban. That's the way swag goes

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 4, 2013)

Wait... Who got banned?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 4, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Wait... Who got banned?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Veeman and pasta that i know of 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Wait... Who got banned?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This question is gonna get asked 1056 more times today.

Everybody just needs to know that xda Jesus loves you


_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This question is gonna get asked 1056 more times today.
> 
> Everybody just needs to know that xda Jesus loves you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love beesus more

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Also probably cheesus too

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This question is gonna get asked 1056 more times today.
> 
> Everybody just needs to know that xda Jesus loves you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who got banned ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Also probably cheesus too

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who got banned ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Wait, people got banned? Who?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> They participated in a xda jesus thread and got banned for a couple of reasons including encouraging a banned member to post, as if he needs encouragement
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



That is the biggest load of bu77sh1t I've ever heard.
So they posted in a thread.......Sigh
XDA.....going down the tubes so fast it'll make your head spin. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Veeman and pasta that i know of
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This question is gonna get asked 1056 more times today.
> 
> Everybody just needs to know that xda Jesus loves you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







RohinZaraki said:


> Who got banned ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse






Ichigo said:


> Wait, people got banned? Who?

Click to collapse



Who got banned?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> That is the biggest load of bu77sh1t I've ever heard.
> So they posted in a thread.......Sigh
> XDA.....going down the tubes so fast it'll make your head spin.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hows build 6.9,I'm still on the stable. Is the permissions thing any good and how's halo? 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Who got banned?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Banned what? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Hows build 6.9,I'm still on the stable. Is the permissions thing any good and how's halo?
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



If you mean slim 6.9, it doesn't have integrated halo

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Hows build 6.9,I'm still on the stable. Is the permissions thing any good and how's halo?
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



If you mean slim 6.9, it doesn't have integrated halo

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hows build 6.9,I'm still on the stable. Is the permissions thing any good and how's halo?
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



I'm on a 6.9 halo test build. 
Halo isn't half bad when it doesn't fck with my slacker (install button didn't work from Dropbox or sdcard....I don't like slacker 4.0)
I like how when you have a notification, halo will pop out at you like "psssst, hey you" 
Haven't tried the privacy guard...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Banned what?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]
> ...

Click to collapse



It does on the test build. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Banned what?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> That is the biggest load of bu77sh1t I've ever heard.
> So they posted in a thread.......Sigh
> XDA.....going down the tubes so fast it'll make your head spin.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I missed it dammit! 
Post in a thread, get banned. Noice going xda.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 4, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown and @deathnotice01 check your gtalk invites 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Veeman and pasta that i know of
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Also loopdog, not sure if it's for the same reason.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm on a 6.9 halo test build.
> Halo isn't half bad when it doesn't fck with my slacker (install button didn't work from Dropbox or sdcard....I don't like slacker 4.0)
> I like how when you have a notification, halo will pop out at you like "psssst, hey you"
> Haven't tried the privacy guard...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Also loopdog, not sure if it's for the same reason.

Click to collapse



Really  now I'm suprised 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I missed it dammit!
> Post in a thread, get banned. Noice going xda.

Click to collapse



Sup roof.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well that was an interesting post.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Well that was an interesting post.

Click to collapse



Sup proto. 
Thanks
I'll try disabling halo but I don't think I had enabled when I tried the install button

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 4, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Well that was an interesting post.

Click to collapse




yep. still trying to figure out who posted what. 




FlyGurl said:


> Sup proto.
> Thanks
> I'll try disabling halo but I don't think I had enabled when I tried the install button
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sup bd? how are you?

also, i thought skinny was kidding when he mentioned that jesus thread. i didn't evem get to see it.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup roof.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Halo!
Working with Sketchup mostly these days.

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> ...
> 
> also, i thought skinny was kidding when he mentioned that jesus thread. i didn't evem get to see it.

Click to collapse



I feel you lol, but when i saw all the banned accounts i knew something had happened.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 4, 2013)

This thread is really screwed up somehow... it isn't because of the post count, the second Gli thread had over 50k and none of these issues...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> yep. still trying to figure out who posted what.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good.
Sup Cas
How are you?


Also @prototype7
You da man!
Disabling halo worked!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm good.
> Sup Cas
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm good.
> Sup Cas
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



doing good too. 

sup roofie. good thing we didn't see that thread in time or we'd be banned too. lol.


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> doing good too.
> 
> sup roofie. good thing we didn't see that thread in time or we'd be banned too. lol.

Click to collapse



I guess I made a good choice not posting there 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> I guess I made a good choice not posting there
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I had the opposite reaction....
Shoulda posted. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> doing good too.
> 
> sup roofie. good thing we didn't see that thread in time or we'd be banned too. lol.

Click to collapse



Banned or not i would've liked to have participated in it. 

Also, tapa users be careful when you're adding a post..or rather try not to and just edit your last post if possible. This thread goes nuts when 2 posts by the same person gets merged.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

I posted but i was safe

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I posted but i was safe
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Do it again. 
Make 2 consecutive posts.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> That is the biggest load of bu77sh1t I've ever heard.
> So they posted in a thread.......Sigh
> XDA.....going down the tubes so fast it'll make your head spin.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Right there with ya, BD....  :thumbdown::thumbdown:

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Do it again.
> Make 2 consecutive posts.

Click to collapse



I did 3 in the thread, i didn't actually know it was bad. 

It isn't in the xda rules

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey everyone this is from our favorite pasta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> I had the opposite reaction....
> Shoulda posted.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



See I did post there but for some reason I didn't get banned. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## zelendel (Jul 4, 2013)

IF people want to be banned trust me I can make it happen.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol, 

Tell pasta we'll eat him later. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol,
> 
> Tell pasta we'll eat him later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do :thumbup:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 4, 2013)

zelendel said:


> IF people want to be banned trust me I can make it happen.

Click to collapse



Isn't that what M_T_M's for?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy Fourth of July 'Muricans!


----------



## zelendel (Jul 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Isn't that what M_T_M's for?

Click to collapse




That is what we all are for.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

zelendel said:


> IF people want to be banned trust me I can make it happen.

Click to collapse








_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 4, 2013)

zelendel said:


> IF people want to be banned trust me I can make it happen.

Click to collapse





 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 4, 2013)

zelendel said:


> That is what we all are for.

Click to collapse



Banning users upon request?  That why we have mods?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Banning users upon request?  That why we have mods?

Click to collapse



Seems to be that way lately :thumbdown:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## zelendel (Jul 4, 2013)

lol Sometimes. Depends on how you ask


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

zelendel said:


> lol Sometimes. Depends on how you ask

Click to collapse



So the banning policy that featured on the portal is just crap?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> So the banning policy that featured on the portal is just crap?

Click to collapse



Link

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin 

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Banning users upon request?  That why we have mods?

Click to collapse



That's what they seem to think nowadays, not all, but we can name the ones that do

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Link
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



That was a long time ago, will search.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks roof

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> thanks roof
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/banning-policy-revealed/


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 4, 2013)

Alright.. Enough is enough.. The mod hate has gone on far enough. Either pm them or whatever you want, I don't care, but it doesn't happen in this thread. 

That's short and clear enough peeps.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Move along people nothing to see here. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 4, 2013)

Stupid tapatalk trying to troll me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 4, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Stupid tapatalk trying to troll me!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, it's more frustrating when it happens on the browser.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Stupid tapatalk trying to troll me!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happens to me most of the time. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Right there with ya, BD....  :thumbdown::thumbdown:
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



I've said this before but.... Great minds think alike.
Sup flast
How are you?
How's the family?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I've said this before but.... Great minds think alike.
> Sup flast
> How are you?
> How's the family?
> ...

Click to collapse



Not horrible, wife and daughter are both sick so I'm taking care of them to the best of my abilities...   how you doing?

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not horrible, wife and daughter are both sick so I'm taking care of them to the best of my abilities...   how you doing?
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



I hope your wife and daughter get well soon. 
I'm doing well, thank you. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I hope your wife and daughter get well soon.
> I'm doing well, thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad to hear it and and me 2, 2 sick females can get irritating! 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey BD 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Glad to hear it and and me 2, 2 sick females can get irritating!
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Depends on the female. 
But even guys can be irritating when sick. :what:
It's all good though, sucks to be sick. 
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't make me join in on the sick caretaking talk. I'll win!

Errr... maybe that means lose.

Hey everyone!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 4, 2013)

zelendel said:


> IF people want to be banned trust me I can make it happen.

Click to collapse



Trusting a mod... 

Not very advisable on XDA these days. :/


----------



## K.A. (Jul 4, 2013)

zelendel said:


> IF people want to be banned trust me I can make it happen.

Click to collapse



Noone wants to be, yet everyone does get banned anyway.. #SWAG #YOLO


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 4, 2013)

Stop ban talk or I will ban you all 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Trusting a mod...
> 
> Not very advisable on XDA these days. :/

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Trusting a mod...
> 
> Not very advisable on XDA these days. :/

Click to collapse



+1







flastnoles11 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 4, 2013)

You troll are trolling waaay too much....what happened to the good 'ol days of talking and exchanging the occasional meme? 
Let us go back to LOLOLOLING instead of instigating 
What say you? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 4, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You troll are trolling waaay too much....what happened to the good 'ol days of talking and exchanging the occasional meme?
> Let us go back to LOLOLOLING instead of instigating
> What say you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Overly aggressive moderation policy.
That's what happened.


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Overly aggressive moderation policy.
> That's what happened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is not Lololololllling.... I said let's go back to teh LULZ 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Overly aggressive moderation policy.
> That's what happened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: great minds again BD

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Apex (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th of July everyone - including all the mods coming in here looking for attention, or whatever it is that they do. Hope everyone who celebrates is ready to blow things to kingdom come by way of cheap Chinese gunpowder-y rockets while drinking themselves into oblivion, eating absurd quantities of under cooked red meat and thoroughly annoying the neighbors with ear shattering heavy metal bellowing from the speakers of their gigantic, gas-guzzling American muscle cars parked sideways in the front yard! 

_ (M_T_M exempt from that mod 'crack'. Butt kiss? Maybe, but if so, no tongue. Just a faint peck on the cheek, right behind that crack. :silly _


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## jugg1es (Jul 4, 2013)

Apex said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone - including all the mods coming in here looking for attention, or whatever it is that they do. Hope everyone who celebrates is ready to blow things to kingdom come by way of cheap Chinese gunpowder-y rockets while drinking themselves into oblivion, eating absurd quantities of under cooked red meat and thoroughly annoying the neighbors with ear shattering heavy metal bellowing from the speakers of their gigantic, gas-guzzling American muscle cars parked sideways in the front yard!
> 
> _ (M_T_M exempt from that mod 'crack'. Butt kiss? Maybe, but if so, no tongue. Just a faint peck on the cheek, right behind that crack. :silly _

Click to collapse




:thumbup:

Enjoy yourself :beer::beer::beer:

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## undercover (Jul 4, 2013)

All this drama.... Am I the only one that feels the urge to log in to xda less and less often? Meh. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not horrible, wife and daughter are both sick so I'm taking care of them to the best of my abilities...   how you doing?
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Get them both better soon  







Apex said:


> Happy 4th of July everyone - including all the mods coming in here looking for attention, or whatever it is that they do. Hope everyone who celebrates is ready to blow things to kingdom come by way of cheap Chinese gunpowder-y rockets while drinking themselves into oblivion, eating absurd quantities of under cooked red meat and thoroughly annoying the neighbors with ear shattering heavy metal bellowing from the speakers of their gigantic, gas-guzzling American muscle cars parked sideways in the front yard!
> 
> _ (M_T_M exempt from that mod 'crack'. Butt kiss? Maybe, but if so, no tongue. Just a faint peck on the cheek, right behind that crack. :silly _

Click to collapse



I love blowing stuff up demokrasee. 


Have fun everyone 
Don't get not too drunk now


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## undercover (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh, yes, happy July the 4th to the Murica! 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Have fun everyone
> Don't get not too drunk now
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Have fun yes, and be careful


----------



## undercover (Jul 4, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Very good advice or you will see me in your rear view mirror

Click to collapse



Bad advice. Read his post carefully. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> Bad advice. Read his post carefully.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Ok I fixed my post :silly:


----------



## undercover (Jul 4, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Ok I fixed my post :silly:

Click to collapse



:thumbup:
Right, off to bed. Need it after battling this place. 
10 lanes, 12 exits. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> :thumbup:
> Right, off to bed. Need it after battling this place. View attachment 2092717
> 10 lanes, 12 exits.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Instantly killed the thread.


Cmon muffs where are you?? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

le me want to post on this thread badly but im not a pledge member yet as i have no sponsor yet  sorry for posting sirs, good bye!

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> le me want to post on this thread badly but im not a pledge member yet as i have no sponsor yet  sorry for posting sirs, good bye!
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



You could try asking someone to sponser you

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

how about you kind sir? 

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> how about you kind sir?
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



I do not know you so i will have to look through your past post history, i will pm you when i get time to do that and let you know... Until then feel free to post, but if you get out of line you run the risk of being ignored forever by the members here

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> how about you kind sir?
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



Lol you sound like a suck-up..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol you sound like a suck-up..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i'll pretend i didn't read that  thank you sir flastnoles and good bye

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> le me want to post on this thread badly but im not a pledge member yet as i have no sponsor yet  sorry for posting sirs, good bye!
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



We're running checks on your account 

Please quit the formality, it's too much.


Just post here and have fun, we're an open society


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> We're running checks on your account
> 
> Please quit the formality, it's too much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^^^^this

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Apex (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> le me want to post on this thread badly but im not a pledge member yet as i have no sponsor yet  sorry for posting sirs, good bye!
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



Please, feel free to post and get to know everyone here. In due time, if found to be a someone who we'd like to accept into the brotherhood, we will start you in on the pledge process. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> how about you kind sir?
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



I'll sponsor you... I'll sponsor you alright! 
Wait, wut?  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'll sponsor you... I'll sponsor you alright!
> Wait, wut?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ewww.


----------



## cascabel (Jul 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'll sponsor you... I'll sponsor you alright!
> Wait, wut?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



be afraid... be very afraid...


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ewww.

Click to collapse



Respect my conglomerate!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> :thumbup:
> Right, off to bed. Need it after battling this place. View attachment 2092717
> 10 lanes, 12 exits.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



What are you doing in France? Having fun i suppose.


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> We're running checks on your account
> 
> Please quit the formality, it's too much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you kababayan lol, i like being formal all the times as I have learned from when I got banned 

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

and this thread sure is a hell of a kind xD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> thank you kababayan lol, i like being formal all the times as I have learned from when I got banned
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------
> 
> and this thread sure is a hell of a kind xD

Click to collapse



It is that's why we value our brotherhood.



roofrider said:


> What are you doing in France? Having fun i suppose.

Click to collapse



French have all the fin in fun.



M_T_M said:


> Respect my conglomerate!

Click to collapse




```
[B]A conglomerate /kəŋˈɡlɒmərɨt/ [/B]is a rock consisting of individual clasts within a finer-grained matrix that have become cemented together.
```

I will never ever respect a rock.


----------



## undercover (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It is that's why we value our brotherhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was there with work. In and out. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

Guess who's back mofos! The system can't hold me down forever


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Guess who's back mofos! The system can't hold me down forever

Click to collapse



Skynet is watching.

Wel-cum-back rex


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Skynet is watching.
> 
> Wel-cum-back rex

Click to collapse



Thank you. The second rebirth is complete.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Guess who's back mofos! The system can't hold me down forever

Click to collapse



Welcome back. Viva la Resistancê

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Guess who's back mofos! The system can't hold me down forever

Click to collapse



veeman I'm sorry to hear that you were banned and I'm glad that you are back even if we're not that close  congrats! :good:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> veeman I'm sorry to hear that you were banned and I'm glad that you are back even if we're not that close  congrats! :good:

Click to collapse



It's not that bad, now he has more street cred and yolo than anyone on xda except xesus

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

I summon @Deadly


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ye fine post.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43267175&postcount=1638

That is a prime example of the constraints now upholded in OT.


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ye fine post.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43267175&postcount=1638
> 
> That is a prime example of the constraints now upholded in OT.

Click to collapse



Rick Astley,,, Y U NO GIVE ME UP?!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> ...!

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



Heuheuhueueueu


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

And the lulz was spoiled 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

sorry


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> And the lulz was spoiled
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



It's also suspicious because the link is too long, it's usually shortened by the forum unless you tamper with it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43277041&postcount=40705


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> sorry

Click to collapse



LOL, you don't have to 



roofrider said:


> It's also suspicious because the link is too long, it's usually shortened by the forum unless you tamper with it.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43277041&postcount=40705

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...ostcount=40705

LOL XDA does shorten the URL


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

haha "LINKS" or should i say "URLs"


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...ostcount=40705
> 
> LOL XDA does shorten the URL

Click to collapse



That mod is nuts!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That mod is nuts!

Click to collapse



I don't know what's going on in OT anymore 
that post was just..too far.


----------



## mark manning (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I don't know what's going on in OT anymore
> that post was just..too far.

Click to collapse



You should report him to an amin:silly:


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

good afternoon Mr. mark


----------



## mark manning (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good afternoon Mr. mark

Click to collapse



Evening sir


----------



## Deadly (Jul 5, 2013)

Phew.. took too much time to catch up this time

Finally, done reading 80+ pages

And lots of drama.. I didn't get around 5 mentioned emails though.. 

Anyway, exams over for now.. 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Phew.. took too much time to catch up this time
> 
> Finally, done reading 80+ pages
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That what you want us all to think, eh?

Anyways wel-cum-back el presidente.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ye fine post.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43267175&postcount=1638
> 
> That is a prime example of the constraints now upholded in OT.

Click to collapse



*upheld 

The amount of redirects is too high!!!11 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deadly (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> That what you want us all to think, eh?
> 
> Anyways wel-cum-back el presidente.

Click to collapse



Well, you guys almost blew my cover few pages back.. so had to come up with a story :silly:

Whats up with your siggy 

@ tezla.. long time no talk!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, you guys almost blew my cover few pages back.. so had to come up with a story :silly:
> 
> Whats up with your siggy
> 
> @ tezla.. long time no talk!

Click to collapse



Sup? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deadly (Jul 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Sup?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Just enjoying internet in friends home :silly:

Your app sig looks old


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Just enjoying internet in friends home :silly:
> 
> Your app sig looks old

Click to collapse



Lol nice 

Yeah idk I might change it.. Can't think of an idea for a new one lol

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Lol nice
> 
> Yeah idk I might change it.. Can't think of an idea for a new one lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Tezlastorme's the name, testosterone's the game" 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> "Tezlastorme's the name, testosterone's the game"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



that phrase... awesome  good evening Mr. Rohin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> "Tezlastorme's the name, testosterone's the game"
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse





______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Groot (Jul 5, 2013)

good night frat! have a good chit chat with each other! see ya around


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good night frat! have a good chit chat with each other! see ya around

Click to collapse



Chit chat? We are not blonde chicks to chit chat :| We talk with others, no chit chatting

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> that phrase... awesome  good evening Mr. Rohin

Click to collapse





Tezlastorme said:


> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I knew you'd like it 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I knew you'd like it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Um, those are angry faces :sly:
Or are you on tapatalk 4 where they're all smiles? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Chit chat? We are not blonde chicks to chit chat :| We talk with others, no chit chatting
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I love dem blondes. Blondes good

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I love dem blondes. Blondes good
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Yes we must have moar blondes 
@veeman Glad you are back "Gangsta what"

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

What about redheads? I like redheads.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What about redheads? I like redheads.

Click to collapse



I like women all women 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

It's good to be back.






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 5, 2013)

Where's Vermin Supreme? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Where's Vermin Supreme?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Maybe he's still asleep. It's only 8 where I live, and his time zone is an hour behind me.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Maybe he's still asleep. It's only 8 where I live, and his time zone is an hour behind me.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That guy ran for president and his only policy was to give everyone ponies. He wore a Wellington boot on his head. It was hilarious 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Where's Vermin Supreme?
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I have woken up now.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have woken up now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Oh no

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> That guy ran for president and his only policy was to give everyone ponies. He wore a Wellington boot on his head. It was hilarious
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Well, that's disturbing.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------




veeman said:


> I have woken up now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Hello!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes we must have moar blondes
> @veeman Glad you are back "Gangsta what"
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



It's good to be back. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have woken up now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Hello!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 5, 2013)

@deathnotice01 @DowntownJeffBrown 
Check your gtalk invites
Anyone else uses gtalk? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

Is there a way to change the smileys in Tapatalk. The new ones in the HD version look like... crap.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @deathnotice01 @DowntownJeffBrown
> Check your gtalk invites
> Anyone else uses gtalk?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



I assume you mean Hangouts, so yes.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I love dem blondes. Blondes good
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



***** please, Redheads FTW 
Also, 3 guys came out from hiding today.. Yay

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @deathnotice01 @DowntownJeffBrown
> Check your gtalk invites
> Anyone else uses gtalk?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



I'm not seeing the invite in hangouts got some reason. Pm me you gtalk email and I'll send you an invite.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm not seeing the invite in hangouts got some reason. Pm me you gtalk email and I'll send you an invite.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



 Check your pm 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey @Sleepy! Did you get an infraction for that thread? 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

Thread CPR!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hey @Sleepy! Did you get an infraction for that thread?
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



He got a warning

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 5, 2013)

*peeks out from behind the door and finds it empty* 

Hello people.


----------



## LewisGauss (Jul 5, 2013)

What's up dude?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> What's up dude?

Click to collapse



Who are you dude?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 5, 2013)

Tapatalk released for windows phones 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Tapatalk released for windows phones
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



And not a single ___cluck____ was given.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> *peeks out from behind the door and finds it empty*
> 
> Hello people.

Click to collapse



Hey man

How's it going



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 5, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> *peeks out from behind the door and finds it empty*
> 
> Hello people.

Click to collapse



In which world have you been :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 5, 2013)

Dead.
@Deadly.... use your powers as Elite Recognised Moderator Admin to revive it!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Everyone is busy lurking...


----------



## cascabel (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Everyone is busy lurking...

Click to collapse



no we're not. oops... 









@Deadly


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 5, 2013)

I find out today that family from West Virginia are coming in today and staying at my house. Looks like another weekend stuck in my room with nothing to do. I'm mostly worried about them eating all of our food. :silly:

What's up @ everybody who's here?


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I find out today that family from West Virginia are coming in today and staying at my house. Looks like another weekend stuck in my room with nothing to do. I'm mostly worried about them eating all of our food. :silly:

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Play games or something.. XD

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hmm.. Play games or something.. XD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Good idea.  I still haven't beaten Fable 3 yet. Or Naruto Ninja Storm 3... Or Need For Speed: The Run. Or Need For Speed: Most Wanted


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I find out today that family from West Virginia are coming in today and staying at my house. Looks like another weekend stuck in my room with nothing to do. I'm mostly worried about them eating all of our food. :silly:
> 
> What's up @ everybody who's here?

Click to collapse



I'm glad that's not how it is here. Why do you hate all your cousins and other relatives?


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm glad that's not how it is here. Why do you hate all your cousins and other relatives?

Click to collapse



Well, I like my Dad's side. They're all nice and I don't mind them. But my mom's side are very uncivilized and basically have no moral. They all lie, cheat, steal, ect. Basically, they only care about themselves. There's really only a few people from that side I don't mind. Plus they eat all of my food.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm glad that's not how it is here. Why do you hate all your cousins and other relatives?

Click to collapse



They eat his food.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well, I like my Dad's side. They're all nice and I don't mind them. But my mom's side are very uncivilized and basically have no moral. They all lie, cheat, steal, ect. Basically, they only care about themselves. There's really only a few people from that side I don't mind. Plus they eat all of my food.

Click to collapse





Sleepy! said:


> They eat his food.

Click to collapse



Fair enough.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> They eat his food.

Click to collapse



Those monsters! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Unless there is a glitch, he or someone else unbanned me i guess.


----------



## conantroutman (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Unless there is a glitch, he or someone else unbanned me i guess.

Click to collapse



Just for the record, it wasn't me. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> Just for the record, it wasn't me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Oh good, so someone here does listen and is just.
*Thank you*, whoever you are. Show yourself to me please, PM maybe.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> Just for the record, it wasn't me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Interesting, so one of the other mods agreed that he broke no rule...  That's what i thought...  Good day 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good idea.  I still haven't beaten Fable 3 yet. Or Naruto Ninja Storm 3... Or Need For Speed: The Run. Or Need For Speed: Most Wanted

Click to collapse



Those are the worst game that I have heard of? -.- Most Wanted? Seriously?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

*Thank you* guys for standing up for me, i mean it.


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> *Thank you* guys for standing up for me, i mean it.

Click to collapse



We actually hate you.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Those are the worst game that I have heard of? -.- Most Wanted? Seriously?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Actually, I don't know if it's most wanted. It's the one that came out in 2011 or 2012. I can't remember the name. 
I could play CoD or Halo if I had fast enough internet.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> *Thank you* guys for standing up for me, i mean it.

Click to collapse



I'm glad you aren't banned. :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Actually, I don't know if it's most wanted. It's the one that came out in 2011 or 2012. I can't remember the name.
> I could play CoD or Halo if I had fast enough internet.

Click to collapse



You could play the single player campaign without internet

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> *Thank you* guys for standing up for me, i mean it.

Click to collapse



You've got to fight for what's right. 



        You also have to fight for the right to party.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You've got to fight for what's right.
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to fight for the right to party.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You could play the single player campaign without internet
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



That's boring. Maybe I'll play solo zombies. Or I could do forge on Halo.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> *Thank you* guys for standing up for me, i mean it.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Smiles all around!

Time to party, it's 2:17AM here and i'm hungry.


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> *Thank you* guys for standing up for me, i mean it.

Click to collapse



What you actually mean is Thank you Itchy for scaring off CTM.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> What you actually mean is Thank you Itchy for scaring off CTM.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Lololol..I underestimated itchy, maybe he really is an intimidating bloke.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> What you actually mean is Thank you Itchy for scaring off CTM.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



+1
Itchy was very brave...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lololol..I underestimated itchy, maybe he really is an intimidating bloke.

Click to collapse



I thought he was going to kill someone through the internet... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I thought he was going to kill someone through the internet...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Damn! We better treat him with respect from now onwards or...

also it means he has moar street cred than you!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Damn! We better treat him with respect from now onwards or...
> 
> also it means he has moar street cred than you!! :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Does he have more street cred than me?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Does he have more street cred than me?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ain't that obvious.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Damn! We better treat him with respect from now onwards or...
> 
> also it means he has moar street cred than you!! :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Nah 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You've got to fight for what's right.
> 
> 
> 
> You also have to fight for the right to party.

Click to collapse



Epic spoiler :thumbup:

And roof bother I'm glad you are back it just wasn't right at all that was just pure abuse of power. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

It's official, bark banning is the most hypocritical mod in the history of xda

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> It's official, bark banning is the most hypocritical mod in the history of xda
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Hmmm... why do you say so?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Ain't that obvious.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know. I'm awesome.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Epic spoiler :thumbup:
> 
> And roof bother I'm glad you are back it just wasn't right at all that was just pure abuse of power.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



I know, i'm glad someone brought me back or i will taken this to the higher ups, maybe it wouldn't have matter for sh*t but i still would've. Ain't doing that now though. Still, would like to know who was that person was.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

It will be brought to light soon enough little pizza boy  

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ain't that obvious.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know. I'm awesome.

Edit: Tapatalk screwies :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Jul 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> It's official, bark banning is the most hypocritical mod in the history of xda

Click to collapse



Please don't make assumptions out of nothing and show a little respect for the people, like myself, who spend our spare time trying to keep this forum running for the good of everyone, not the few.

If anyone has any issues with recent events, keep it in private messages, to myself if you wish.  DO NOT post arguments in public, especially against mods.


----------



## justmpm (Jul 5, 2013)

Archer said:


> Please don't make assumptions out of nothing and show a little respect for the people, like myself, who spend our spare time trying to keep this forum running for the good of everyone, not the few.
> 
> If anyone has any issues with recent events, keep it in private messages, to myself if you wish.  DO NOT post arguments in public, especially against mods.

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## mark manning (Jul 5, 2013)

Archer said:


> Please don't make assumptions out of nothing and show a little respect for the people, like myself, who spend our spare time trying to keep this forum running for the good of everyone, not the few.
> 
> If anyone has any issues with recent events, keep it in private messages, to myself if you wish.  DO NOT post arguments in public, especially against mods.

Click to collapse



^^^ This, feel free to PM me as well. I'll happily have an adult conversation with whoever


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 5, 2013)

justmpm said:


> +1

Click to collapse



Hey mate  Havent talked with you for a long time.. Last we talked, I think it was in RC forum... Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

Too much mod attention will not please Apex.


----------



## diestarbucks (Jul 5, 2013)

Archer said:


> Please don't make assumptions out of nothing and show a little respect for the people, like myself, who spend our spare time trying to keep this forum running for the good of everyone, not the few.
> 
> If anyone has any issues with recent events, keep it in private messages, to myself if you wish.  DO NOT post arguments in public, especially against mods.

Click to collapse





mark manning said:


> ^^^ This, feel free to PM me as well. I'll happily have an adult conversation with whoever

Click to collapse



Amen.

Edit: And likewise.


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 5, 2013)

diestarbucks said:


> Amen.
> 
> Edit: And likewise.

Click to collapse



Amen too . . 

* Make.Believe *


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

Since my post was deleted, here it is again ... 
 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Since my post was deleted, here it is again
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



My post responding to you was deleted also I guess we can get told we aren't acting like adults but if we say the same thing then they will just delete our posts.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> My post responding to you was deleted also I guess we can get told we aren't acting like adults but if we say the same thing then they will just delete our posts.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Did you really excited anything else 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Did you really excited anything else
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Sadly no

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## JknRich (Jul 5, 2013)

Nothing worst than post getting deleted for no reason. 

Shame. 

My N⁴ barked at me! Why? Because your missus just text me


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

JknRich said:


> Nothing worst than post getting deleted for no reason.
> 
> Shame.
> 
> My N⁴ barked at me! Why? Because your missus just text me

Click to collapse



Jihad! Long time no see!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

JknRich said:


> Nothing worst than post getting deleted for no reason.
> 
> Shame.
> 
> My N⁴ barked at me! Why? Because your missus just text me

Click to collapse



I agree brother penguin. Nice to see you in the frat. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## JknRich (Jul 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I agree brother penguin. Nice to see you in the frat.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



I walked in with a gun and a banana. I talked jihad to them and they got scared. 

I'm here to bring the pain. 

My N⁴ barked at me! Why? Because your missus just text me


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

JknRich said:


> I walked in with a gun and a banana. I talked jihad to them and they got scared.
> 
> I'm here to bring the pain.
> 
> My N⁴ barked at me! Why? Because your missus just text me

Click to collapse



I see that I think you chased them away. Jihad penguin :thumbup:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I see that I think you chased them away. Jihad penguin :thumbup:
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43298884

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Apex (Jul 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43298884
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Is anyone taking bets on how long it'll take before that thread gets locked/deleted?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Is anyone taking bets on how long it'll take before that thread gets locked/deleted?

Click to collapse



So far, doesn't look like it's going anywhere too hostile.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

It's 4 am here and i might be going offline anytime now.
G'night all, hope things are better when i wake up.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Is anyone taking bets on how long it'll take before that thread gets locked/deleted?

Click to collapse



Lasted longer than i thought it would actually 

How you doing bud?

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's 4 am here and i might be going offline anytime now.
> G'night all, hope things are better when i wake up.

Click to collapse



Bye!

@Apex lol @ title

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Bye!
> 
> @Apex lol @ title
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Best title ever!!  

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## hanisod (Jul 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Best title ever!!
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



+99999999

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 5, 2013)

Love the thread title.
Ok, I've had my say in sleepy!'s thread, and praised @Apex 's choice of thread title....ima go back under my rock now
Thxbai

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 5, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Love the thread title.
> Ok, I've had my say in sleepy!'s thread, and praised @Apex 's choice of thread title....ima go back under my rock now
> Thxbai
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol!


----------



## Apex (Jul 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lasted longer than i thought it would actually
> 
> How you doing bud?
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Meh, I'm doing alright. You? How was your 4th?


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Is anyone taking bets on how long it'll take before that thread gets locked/deleted?

Click to collapse



Ha! If people act like adults in there(which it looks like is happening, sometimes lol) something might get solved. 

BTW, I'm in complete agreement with the new thread title :highfive::highfive:


----------



## veeman (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't make my eyelid stop twitching. Wtf.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I can't make my eyelid stop twitching. Wtf.

Click to collapse



Punch it really hard. Works for me.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Meh, I'm doing alright. You? How was your 4th?

Click to collapse



It was good, we don't celebrate , but we took my daughter to see the fireworks, she had a great time..  Kept pointing and saying, "wow, it's awesome!" It was cute

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm out for now. Bye! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm out for now. Bye!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice, now we're can get the part started! 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Nice, now we're can get the part started!
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse









_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Punch it really hard. Works for me.

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks mate. That worked. :good:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Trying to have a Toga party without me?  :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

And I killed the thread. Wonderful!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> I can't make my eyelid stop twitching. Wtf.

Click to collapse



Put some cyanide on it. 




Also i'm ferjing late for the fun 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Trying to have a Toga party without me?  :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good morning a.p welcome back! and good morning frat 

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 6, 2013)

Black Ops zombies or Halo 4 multiplayer?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Black Ops zombies or Halo 4 multiplayer?

Click to collapse



Candy crush saga

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Candy crush saga
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



 I've never even played candy crush.
Anyways, my grandma wanted to connect to the internet on her Asus tablet, but she didn't know how to connect the the WiFi. 
So now I can't play online, which means I'll have to play Fable 3.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've never even played candy crush.
> Anyways, my grandma wanted to connect to the internet on her Asus tablet, but she didn't know how to connect the the WiFi.
> So now I can't play online, which means I'll have to play Fable 3.

Click to collapse



My girlfriend is addicted to that game, 
Makes me happy to see her finally be a gamer, lol

Next I'll try and persuade her to play COD

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

halo please haha morning sir ichi and dn

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> My girlfriend is addicted to that game,
> Makes me happy to see her finally be a gamer, lol
> 
> Next I'll try and persuade her to play COD
> ...

Click to collapse



My wife is a beast at CoD

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> My girlfriend is addicted to that game,
> Makes me happy to see her finally be a gamer, lol
> 
> Next I'll try and persuade her to play COD
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol! Do it!






Eren Jaeger said:


> halo please haha morning sir ichi and dn
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



Morning. How's it going?

Come to think of it, I've never played Halo 4 forge before...


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> My wife is a beast at CoD
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



good while my gf keeps on asking me what to click in hill climb racing when there is the break and gas button in her face! im pissed everytime she plays a game lol, anyways i cried in the new chapters of fairy tail 

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> My wife is a beast at CoD
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



I so envy you. 


She usually screams at the next terrorist who tries to shoot her then she freezes and dies. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> My wife is a beast at CoD
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse




Lol what rank is she?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol what rank is she?

Click to collapse



She's maxed out

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> She's maxed out
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse


@flastnoles11
Are you still screencapping the discussion thread?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> @flastnoles11
> Are you still screencapping the discussion thread?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hi bd, good morning

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> @flastnoles11
> Are you still screencapping the discussion thread?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, i stopped to get ready for work...  @veeman might still be though.. Nothing has been deleted except quasis post

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> She's maxed out
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Dang, nice!

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------

See y'all in about a week!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi bd, good morning
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



Morning...er.....evening?
How are you?







flastnoles11 said:


> No, i stopped to get ready for work...  @veeman might still be though.. Nothing has been deleted except quasis post
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Ok. Just checking.
Sup flast.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

Tried to sleep but it seems to have deserted me today, it's going to be hard on me eyes  Almost 7am now.

Back to bed now.

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 AM ----------

Dafuq! Ichigo is banned.


----------



## Archer (Jul 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dafuq! Ichigo is banned.

Click to collapse



Yep.  In a bizarre twist of events, he asked to be banned for a week.  It's his business so I don't know why.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Tried to sleep but it seems to have deserted me today, it's going to be hard on me eyes  Almost 7am now.
> 
> Back to bed now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened 

Edit: nevermind I just saw archers post

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

Archer said:


> Yep.  In a bizarre twist of events, he asked to be banned for a week.  It's his business so I don't know why.

Click to collapse



Sad.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 6, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Morning...er.....evening?
> How are you?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much, sent you a hangout request

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not much, sent you a hangout request
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Lemme switch phones (have gtalk installed on s3/hangouts on s4) and I'll accept. :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> No, i stopped to get ready for work...  @veeman might still be though.. Nothing has been deleted except quasis post
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm still taking screenies


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Archer said:


> Yep.  In a bizarre twist of events, he asked to be banned for a week.  It's his business so I don't know why.

Click to collapse



Poor Itchy is suicidal. :thumbdown:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Yes, I'm still taking screenies

Click to collapse



So am I.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

Archer said:


> Yep.  In a bizarre twist of events, he asked to be banned for a week.  It's his business so I don't know why.

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What happened
> 
> Edit: nevermind I just saw archers post
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> Tried to sleep but it seems to have deserted me today, it's going to be hard on me eyes  Almost 7am now.
> 
> Back to bed now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i stopped trying to understand itchy long ago. lol.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 6, 2013)

I stopped trying to understand him when he was still a her.

Still, though, Josepho1997 is a good dude.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I stopped trying to understand him when he was still a her.
> 
> Still, though, Josepho1997 is a good dude.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree...

I had my Lil spat with him we all know about that. But I'm passed that and he's changed a lot even since I've know him. The dude is troll proof

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I stopped trying to understand him when he was still a her.
> 
> Still, though, Josepho1997 is a good dude.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



agreed. after the stuff he pulled, he turned out to be a cool guy.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> agreed. after the stuff he pulled, he turned out to be a cool guy.

Click to collapse



If have to agree, even if IT did troll me super hard 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> If have to agree, even if IT did troll me super hard
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Indeed indeed..


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> If have to agree, even if IT did troll me super hard
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



i'll never forget that. lmao.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> If have to agree, even if IT did troll me super hard
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



You wouldn't have been trolled had you been more diligent in your geography studies.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You wouldn't have been trolled had you been more diligent in your geography studies.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol, oh you..  How you doing man? Don't see you around much anymore

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 6, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, oh you..  How you doing man? Don't see you around much anymore
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



I'm good, lurk a lot and only chime in when I have something to say. That's just how I am. Atmosphere in this thread and ot had put me off.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

hi sir flastnoles, cascabel, and jriot

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## _Variable (Jul 6, 2013)

Havent been on XDA for ages... Yo frat...whats new?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi sir flastnoles, cascabel, and jriot
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



It's Jeremy. Lol. I'm an open book to the point even my name is in my sig.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's Jeremy. Lol. I'm an open book to the point even my name is in my sig.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



sorry sir jeremy, i'm on mobile right now and i can't see any sigs  morning sammy

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 6, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Havent been on XDA for ages... Yo frat...whats new?

Click to collapse



Greetings Ella. How's it going?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## _Variable (Jul 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's Jeremy. Lol. I'm an open book to the point even my name is in my sig.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



Homework, homework and more homework...


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Homework, homework and more homework...

Click to collapse



thats life if youre a student  you can do it kababayan

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Homework, homework and more homework...

Click to collapse



Hello ella, 

Don't do it the government isntrying to idiotize you by evil ideologies. 


Just kidding have fun

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## _Variable (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> thats life if youre a student  you can do it kababayan
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

so ella is the name, where Are you here in the ph?

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## _Variable (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> so ella is the name, where Are you here in the ph?
> 
> Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



I live in Taguig, I study at Taguig Science High School


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I live in Taguig, I study at Taguig Science High School

Click to collapse



SMAAAAAART! :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from a katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Havent been on XDA for ages... Yo frat...whats new?

Click to collapse



Hey Sammy 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff! Did you ever see my "alien proof photo"? It's an extreme close up of my cat's nose.







*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 6, 2013)

I lol'ed hard at the title :laugh:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey guys
Read through most of the discussion thread
How are you all today? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

My opinion? 
Mark came off like that just because he was cornered. Or he was directed to. 
( the dude didn't have a clue all through the thread and kept asking everyone what the problem was and kept boasting how big and open his hole...I mean inbox was )



* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> My opinion?
> Mark came off like that just because he was cornered. Or he was directed to.
> ( the dude didn't have a clue all through the thread and kept asking everyone what the problem was and kept boasting how big and open his hole...I mean inbox was )

Click to collapse



Anyway what's the deal with that deck you posted the other day?


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

sup guys? good afternoon

Sent from my katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> sup guys? good afternoon
> 
> Sent from my katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



Hey

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> My opinion?
> Mark came off like that just because he was cornered. Or he was directed to.
> ( the dude didn't have a clue all through the thread and kept asking everyone what the problem was and kept boasting how big and open his hole...I mean inbox was )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not to be a ****, but the last thing this thread needs is for the Modcopter to land and for the mods to start deleting posts. Use the discussion thread instead


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



yo  how are you mate?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Anyway what's the deal with that deck you posted the other day?

Click to collapse



Soon to be mine 







RohinZaraki said:


> Not to be a ****, but the last thing this thread needs is for the Modcopter to land and for the mods to start deleting posts. Use the discussion thread instead

Click to collapse



Lol ya! But admit it... I was right! 
And I feel at home here rather than go there and get trolled or ignored or more... Banned for speaking like that 

* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Soon to be mine

Click to collapse



What do you plan on doing with it though?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Soon to be mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What deck? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What do you plan on doing with it though?

Click to collapse



DJ :sly:


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> DJ :sly:

Click to collapse



Which club? We already have one dj here, spiritfyre.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

Still studying bro... Not a full fledged one yet  


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

you can do it bro, i will not be surprised if i hear it that you will have an international tour as  a legendary dj :beer:

Sent from my katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Still studying bro... Not a full fledged one yet

Click to collapse



Damn! Thought you could get me a few free club passes.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> Read through most of the discussion thread
> How are you all today?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Yep like a supermodel talking gibberish without clothing, I am following every word. 






roofrider said:


> Damn! Thought you could get me a few free club passes.

Click to collapse



Also prolly a few blackjacks and hookers. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yep like a supermodel talking gibberish without clothing, I am following every word.
> 
> Also prolly a few blackjacks and hookers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Won't say no. 
I was reading about Pattaya's nightlife only yesterday.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Deathnotice check your hangout invites

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> you can do it bro, i will not be surprised if i hear it that you will have an international tour as  a legendary dj :beer:
> 
> Sent from my katana with a sharpness over 9000!

Click to collapse



Sure will do that one day Mr. Formal Dude 







roofrider said:


> Damn! Thought you could get me a few free club passes.

Click to collapse



Let me get some first 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Deathnotice check your hangout invites
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



I did, didn't get any invite yet 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

He doesn't use hangouts anyways right DN? :screwy:


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I did, didn't get any invite yet
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Same issue with jeff too
I guess talk can't send invites to hangouts 
Send me an invite 
Check your pm 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> He doesn't use hangouts anyways right DN? :screwy:
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, 

But i haven't got any invites yet. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Same issue with jeff too
> I guess talk can't send invites to hangouts
> Send me an invite
> Check your pm
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do pal. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Same issue with jeff too
> I guess talk can't send invites to hangouts
> Send me an invite
> Check your pm
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do pal. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Same issue with jeff too
> I guess talk can't send invites to hangouts
> Send me an invite
> Check your pm
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do pal. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

I keep pinging you... You never reply 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I keep pinging you... You never reply
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Me or dn?

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jul 6, 2013)

Lost galaxy y. Got galaxy pocket. Crap.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Lost galaxy y. Got galaxy pocket. Crap.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y is also not good 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Y is also not good
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse




Isn't the worst 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Isn't the worst
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Galaxy mini

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

both are good lol the development is not good


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Lost galaxy y. Got galaxy pocket. Crap.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Atleast you still have the tab







Eren Jaeger said:


> both are good lol the development is not good

Click to collapse



Development is fine, we kuat don't have a stable CM that's all, 

I've spent 1 year development for SGY, 
one of the best and easiest devices to dev with stock firmwares. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

mmkay, but you are exceptional as there is a very least amount of development there if im right


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> mmkay, but you are exceptional as there is a very least amount of development there if im right

Click to collapse



Samsung has so many android phones that CM is annoyed, so they don't provide stable CM :silly:

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

haha silly gogeta


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah. Samsung has about 40% share in smartphone market in India because of android & a new android  phone  every week

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

And every d!ckhead has a android. I had this guest come over... He had a Note 2 but only knew how to receive a call and make one. Not even messages... 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

every week? wow that must be a flood of phones there in your place Gogeta


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

& Chinese models are also very popular here 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


TeeJay!! said:


> And every d!ckhead has a android. I had this guest come over... He had a Note 2 but only knew how to receive a call and make one. Not even messages...
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse




I know a 10 year boy running Facebook on her mom's canvas 2, even kids can do all that stuff


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> & Chinese models are also very popular here
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



:laugh::laugh::laugh: Android 5.2 xD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

It's rampant in asia, 

We can't blame them since not all has the financial capacity to procure a branded device. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It's rampant in asia,
> 
> We can't blame them since not all has the financial capacity to procure a branded device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 want to buy a local brand phone because of cheap prices but very low development only 1 Indian device got it's own forum on XDA because of huge success 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

India telcos doesn't offer devices on contract, is this true? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> India telcos doesn't offer devices on contract, is this true?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



What do you mean by contract? Sim lock?

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

+1 to @deathnotice01 and here in our country, there are alot of branded smart phones which has copied almost all of the features of xperia stock rom and touchwiz


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> India telcos doesn't offer devices on contract, is this true?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Not in the true sense, no.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What do you mean by contract? Sim lock?
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



No like a postpaid plan with free device. 

I got my S4 on contract for $200 brand new upfront but i have to pay $24 monthly for unlimited LTE plan for 2 years. 

It's a common strategy for most telcos worldwide. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No like a postpaid plan with free device.
> 
> I got my S4 on contract for $200 brand new upfront but i have to pay $24 monthly for unlimited LTE plan for 2 years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a free device, lol.


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

yeah, gaining through time and providing a rather plausible convenience to the consumers  Globe and Smart are the top brands here


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> yeah, gaining through time and providing a rather plausible convenience to the consumers  Globe and Smart are the top brands here

Click to collapse



Im sticking with globe, 
Even of their customer support and overall operations team are idiots they still have better internet than smart. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




K.A. said:


> Not a free device, lol.

Click to collapse



Lol, 
I really wonder why, 

Not even iphones? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




K.A. said:


> Not a free device, lol.

Click to collapse



Lol, 
I really wonder why, 

Not even iphones? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Im sticking with globe,
> Even of their customer support and overall operations team are idiots they still have better internet than smart.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree, as a Smart user, in my Point of view, Globe still has the edge in internet but Smart is good at customer service, each has it's own advantages and disadvantages i guess


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Im sticking with globe,
> Even of their customer support and overall operations team are idiots they still have better internet than smart.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> ...

Click to collapse



iPhones will be the last they'd be willing to give out for free. xD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Not a free device, lol.

Click to collapse



Lol, 
I really wonder why, 

Not even iphones? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No like a postpaid plan with free device.
> 
> I got my S4 on contract for $200 brand new upfront but i have to pay $24 monthly for unlimited LTE plan for 2 years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some devices comes under special schemes, but never heard of this type...
My mom bought a bar phone long time ago from hutch aka vodafone which had 500 free calls every month on same network for next 2 years

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol,
> I really wonder why,
> 
> Not even iphones?
> ...

Click to collapse



DN, Stahp!!! 

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Some devices comes under special schemes, but never heard of this type...
> My mom bought a bar phone long time ago from hutch aka vodafone which had 500 free calls every month on same network for next 2 years
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



You sir, have completely misunderstood the concept. Go google what a contract means. It's like the CDMA devices we have, except they get the phone for free.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> DN, Stahp!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just telling, I didn't said that was a contract 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> DN, Stahp!!! :eek.

Click to collapse



Will do pal. 

Sorry  

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

i guess contracts vary on different countries and one particular reason is @ India as what Gogeta stated


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I was just telling, I didn't said that was a contract
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



I didn't say it* was a contract. 

Padhega India tabhi to badhega India.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> I didn't say it* was a contract.
> 
> Padhega India tabhi to badhega India.

Click to collapse



Never used a CDMA phone

You sir, affected too much by commercials

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Never used a CDMA phone
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



How is that related to me correcting your Grammar?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> How is that related to me correcting your Grammar?

Click to collapse






for this
V V V V V V 


K.A. said:


> You sir, have completely misunderstood the concept. Go google what a contract means. It's like the CDMA devices we have, except they get the phone for free.

Click to collapse





sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Groot (Jul 6, 2013)

good night everyone, cool of the arguments, it may also lead to another drama  have fun! see you around


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good night everyone, cool of the arguments, it may also lead to another drama  have fun! see you around

Click to collapse



'Night! 
lol, no..


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good night everyone, cool of the arguments, it may also lead to another drama  have fun! see you around

Click to collapse



According to the title, maybe :sly:

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> According to the title, maybe :sly:
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jul 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good night everyone, cool of the arguments, it may also lead to another drama  have fun! see you around

Click to collapse



Dafuq? Sleepin early? 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Dafuq? Sleepin early?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi jason, 
Haven't seen you around much, 

Sup? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi jason,
> Haven't seen you around much,
> 
> Sup?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't remember Jason joining frat months back  Was it before i came here?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I don't remember Jason joining frat months back  Was it before i came here?

Click to collapse



He used a differnt username. 
He backed out a few fre months ago. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Samsung phones


sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> He used a differnt username.
> He backed out a few fre months ago.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Ah.. what was his username back then?
Ah nvm. it doesn't matter.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ah.. what was his username back then?
> Ah nvm. it doesn't matter.

Click to collapse



Lol roofie, 
Twas jasonxd.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol roofie,
> Twas jasonxd.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Hmm.. that name sounds familiar lol.


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i stopped trying to understand itchy long ago. lol.

Click to collapse



^^^^This 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> ^^^^This
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



hey eep. how are you? we missed you bro.


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> ^^^^This
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



eep's back?


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> eep's back?

Click to collapse



aaaaannndddd he's gone.


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> aaaaannndddd he's gone.

Click to collapse





Without practice, knowledge is merely information ~ Anon.


----------



## _Variable (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Samsung phones
> 
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Why are the "Y" and "Young" different phones?


----------



## undercover (Jul 6, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Why are the "Y" and "Young" different phones?

Click to collapse



Because it's Samsung and they can't resist the urge of having 15 variations of the same model. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Why are the "Y" and "Young" different phones?

Click to collapse



Galaxy Y was the 2011 model. 

They have a new Galaxy Young which will be released 2013 (prolly the same month the released the old Y) 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Galaxy Y was the 2011 model.
> 
> They have a new Galaxy Young which will be released 2013 (prolly the same month the released the old Y)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Young is already released here 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------

Everyone see this

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

@Deadly get your arse here.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Is @Deadly in super secret senior mod training the past few days????

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @Deadly get your arse here.

Click to collapse



Danggit ceiling,

Don't blow his cover!


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 6, 2013)

Deadly doesn't have a data pack now, hence his absence

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Deadly doesn't have a data pack now, hence his absence
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Poor guy, must be hell.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Deadly doesn't have a data pack now, hence his absence
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





I haz sadz too.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I haz sadz too.

Click to collapse



At least he'll be spending more time with his family not distracted by all this drama.


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> At least he'll be spending more time with his family not distracted by all this drama.

Click to collapse



true.

seriously, gapps have been screwing with me for a few days now. i can't download anything from the play store, hangouts is seriously delayed when it comes to updating convos, etc. i tried wiping virtually everything. did a clean flash a few minutes ago, same thing. any ideas?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> true.
> 
> seriously, gapps have been screwing with me for a few days now. i can't download anything from the play store, hangouts is seriously delayed when it comes to updating convos, etc. i tried wiping virtually everything. did a clean flash a few minutes ago, same thing. any ideas?

Click to collapse



Take a bucket of water. 
Light a candle.
Wipe your phone.
Flash the latest ROM and the gapps package. 
Now it should work.


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Take a bucket of water.
> Light a candle.
> Wipe your phone.
> Flash the latest ROM and the gapps package.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bet he is going to do a clean flash today

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Take a bucket of water.
> Light a candle.
> Wipe your phone.
> Flash the latest ROM and the gapps package.
> ...

Click to collapse



meh. did that already. submerged my phone in 5 feet of water for 8 minutes.

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Bet he is going to do a clean flash today
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



1. it's nighttime here.
2. i already stated i did a clean flash. 
3. read 1&2.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> meh. did that already. submerged my phone in 5 feet of water for 8 minutes.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you format system when flashing?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Bet he is going to do a clean flash today
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



1. it's nighttime here.
2. i already stated i did a clean flash. 
3. read 1&2. 

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Did you format system when flashing?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yup. cache, data, system. i also flashed without formatting before that and downloaded gapps again in case something's wrong with the one i had..  i'll leave it for tonight.. i've been trying to fix it for more than an hour now.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> 1. it's nighttime here.
> 2. i already stated i did a clean flash.
> 3. read 1&2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So are u on new kernel???

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So are u on new kernel???
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



not yet. still on nAa's latest kernel (not the unified one). i'll switch to that tomorrow and see what happens...

also, good to see you here.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> not yet. still on nAa's latest kernel (not the unified one). i'll switch to that tomorrow and see what happens...
> 
> also, good to see you here.

Click to collapse



Aaaaand bug reporting started by @dagger 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Aaaaand bug reporting started by @dagger
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



lmao. why am i not surprised.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Why are the just 2 TOTs in the YouTube channel? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why are the just 2 TOTs in the YouTube channel?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



trust me, you do not want to go there. it's been discussed in this thread before, and i don't anyone is happy with what happened.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Deadly doesn't have a data pack now, hence his absence
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



That's right I remember him posting about using a friend's internet. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why are the just 2 TOTs in the YouTube channel?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Long story...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why are the just 2 TOTs in the YouTube channel?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse


@veeman ate everything else 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's right I remember him posting about using a friend's internet.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



sup dtjb?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> trust me, you do not want to go there. it's been discussed in this thread before, and i don't anyone is happy with what happened.

Click to collapse



Let me guess 
The bad member 







Android Pizza said:


> Long story...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





How come you know? 




TeeJay!! said:


> @veeman ate everything else
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



That might be right

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @veeman ate everything else
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Sorry 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Let me guess
> The bad member
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was around when it happened.

Believe it or not, I've been a posting in the frat for a while; I'm just not a member.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I was around when it happened.
> 
> Believe it or not, I've been a posting in the frat for a while; I'm just not a member.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Was it because of "the" user

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I was around when it happened.
> 
> Believe it or not, I've been a posting in the frat for a while; I'm just not a member.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol. i remember when you started posting here. not a lot of people were happy with your posts, but i guess you proved yourself.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> sup dtjb?

Click to collapse



Sup cascabel

Not much going on here. Just watching stage 8 of  Le Tour de France :thumbup:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. i remember when you started posting here. not a lot of people were happy with your posts, but i guess you proved yourself.

Click to collapse



Yeah I know how he used to post
He changed though

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Was it because of "the" user
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



How is it that I don't know about this? I've been here from page two. :/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. i remember when you started posting here. not a lot of people were happy with your posts, but i guess you proved yourself.

Click to collapse



Yeah...don't remind me. XD







darkshadow246 said:


> Was it because of "the" user
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure we're not allowed to say his name...so, look at the OP. He's the only dishonorably discharged member.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup cascabel
> 
> Not much going on here. Just watching stage 8 of  Le Tour de France :thumbup:
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



I don't really follow it but when is the final stage? I'll watch that.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah...don't remind me. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I know
Just wanted to make sure 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

What are you all talking about???? 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup cascabel
> 
> Not much going on here. Just watching stage 8 of  Le Tour de France :thumbup:
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



i honestly don't watch that, but to each his own. :beer:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What are you all talking about????
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Uh...what? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> How is it that I don't know about this? I've been here from page two. :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



lol. seriously? i think it the discussion happened during one of your "hiatus."


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. seriously? i think it the discussion happened during one of your "hiatus."

Click to collapse



Probably...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

@Apex I'm a pledge now so can you update the OP

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @Apex I'm a pledge now so can you update the OP
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Try asking him when he's actually in the thread.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Try asking him when he's actually in the thread.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's around more often than we think.   won't be surprised if he's reading this.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

There's a lot of updating to be done to the OP  


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> There's a lot of updating to be done to the OP
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



I agree.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I agree.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I doubt you would 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 6, 2013)

.





roofrider said:


> I don't really follow it but when is the final stage? I'll watch that.

Click to collapse



Stage 21 is July 21st

But the best stages are in the mountains. I love watching cycling it my favorite sport. Then football the American kind 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I doubt you would
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



Eh? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Guys, teach me trolling 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Guys, teach me trolling
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Ask mtm 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

<<This

Edit 2: How ya like me now? :stirthepot:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This^^
> 
> Edit: Page flip. Crap.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahaha fail.jpg

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 6, 2013)

@deathnotice01 and @K.A.

Contrary to what King Ace said, or maybe its because we live in different cities, iPhones are offered on contract, with the contract price being around one-third of the unlocked price, albeit its not very popular since people here prefer flexibility between carriers and CDMA phones aren't really able to do that



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## roofrider (Jul 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> .
> 
> Stage 21 is July 21st
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll tune in then, i remember watching a mountain stage and the final stage a couple of years back.
Does anyone here find golf entertaining?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ahaha fail.jpg
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



You were saying? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

Edited posts are super fail  

And pulser got pawned 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Edited posts are super fail
> 
> And pulser got pawned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll be sure to remember that for the next time you edit a post.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Edited posts are super fail
> 
> And pulser got pawned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? 
How? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Edited posts are super fail
> 
> And pulser got pawned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who is pulser?  Who pawned him?

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who is pulser?  Who pawned him?
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



That's what we all want to know.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Edited posts are super fail
> 
> And pulser got pawned
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please leave the mod thing out of this thread. we're not out to antagonize mods in here. :beer:


----------



## ronnie498 (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> please leave the mod thing out of this thread. we're not out to antagonize mods in here. :beer:

Click to collapse



^^^^ This


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> please leave the mod thing out of this thread. we're not out to antagonize mods in here. :beer:

Click to collapse



Agreed, 

This is not the right place to discuss such matters. We have a discussion thread open for such purposes. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> please leave the mod thing out of this thread. we're not out to antagonize mods in here. :beer:

Click to collapse



Oh, pulser is a mod...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> @deathnotice01 and @K.A.
> 
> Contrary to what King Ace said, or maybe its because we live in different cities, iPhones are offered on contract, with the contract price being around one-third of the unlocked price, albeit its not very popular since people here prefer flexibility between carriers and CDMA phones aren't really able to do that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wanted to chip in when the conversation was on but i didnt know the right details and the discussion thread was more interesting 







Android Pizza said:


> I'll be sure to remember that for the next time you edit a post.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol you should  

And yup... Point noted all. Stalph 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh, pulser is a mod...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Site admin actually. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Site admin actually.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Eh...you know what I meant. Some part of XDA staff.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

Him and Mike are the most nicest people you can find on the internet ( I mean the mod types  ) No sarcasm 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Him and Mike are the most nicest people you can find on the internet ( I mean the mod types  ) No sarcasm
> 
> 
> * "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​
> *Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​

Click to collapse



I agree about Mike. He's a real cool guy.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey eep. how are you? we missed you bro.

Click to collapse











K.A. said:


> eep's back?

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> aaaaannndddd he's gone.

Click to collapse



I'm good went to the pool with the family. Its freaking 95 degrees lol I popped in a few days ago too 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> I'm good went to the pool with the family. Its freaking 95 degrees lol I popped in a few days ago too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Fahrenheit? 

LOL,
Glad you had a swell time brother!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> I'm good went to the pool with the family. Its freaking 95 degrees lol I pooped in a few days ago too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Nice 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Fahrenheit?
> 
> LOL,
> Glad you had a swell time brother!

Click to collapse



No. Celsius.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Fahrenheit?
> 
> LOL,
> Glad you had a swell time brother!

Click to collapse



don't fahrenhate


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> don't fahrenhate

Click to collapse



Or your chemistry teacher won't centigrade your homework?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

here we go again. :silly:


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> here we go again. :silly:

Click to collapse



You're just Celsius of our pun skills.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're just Celsius of our pun skills.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



no


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> no

Click to collapse



I guess you don't like my thermodynamic taste.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> I guess you don't like my thermodynamic taste.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Celsius doesn't sound anything like jealous though


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> Celsius doesn't sound anything like jealous though

Click to collapse



If you say it right it does. 
I couldn't think of anything else that sounded like jealous that had to do with heat.

Well except for joules...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> If you say it right it does.
> I couldn't think of anything else that sounded like jealous that had to do with heat.
> 
> Well except for joules...
> ...

Click to collapse



You're terrible.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> You're terrible.

Click to collapse



Not as terrible as me.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not as terrible as me.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



More than that

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> More than that
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Have you heard some of my funs? They're not punny.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Have you heard some of my funs? They're not punny.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you read forum rules?

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Have you read forum rules?
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Yes, why?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes, why?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sometimes doesn't look like you guys are posting in English..

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Sometimes doesn't look like you guys are posting in English..
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



You forgot "*puts on shades* YEEEAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!"

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 6, 2013)

And there goes the sanity.
*waves goodbye*


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

A post gets added every 20-30 seconds in the discussion thread

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> A post gets added every 20-30 seconds in the discussion thread
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Well... makes sense to me.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You forgot "*puts on shades* YEEEAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!"
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't have shadz 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I don't have shadz
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Any kind of glasses? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Any kind of glasses?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.

Mom's reading glasses will work?

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No.
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



I got nothing.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I got nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I thought you got a pizza

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I thought you got a pizza
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



No...why would you think that? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No...why would you think that?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your username

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Your username
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



I don't have pizza on me at all times, no.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't have pizza on me at all times, no.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which times u have pizza?

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Which times u have pizza?
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



When I go to a pizza restaurant, and the occasional pizza at home...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> When I go to a pizza restaurant, and the occasional pizza at home...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okay pizza boy, battery @2%
Can't continue ..

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Okay pizza boy, battery @2%
> Can't continue ..
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



GET TO THE CHARGER!!

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Okay pizza boy, battery @2%
> Can't continue ..
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



That's a shame, really.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> GET TO THE CHARGER!!
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Same country, isn't it? Look at the watch !

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Same country, isn't it? Look at the watch !
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



So? 
I bet your parents don't know your up at the middle of night using your phone and you don't want to wake them up

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> So?
> I bet your parents don't know your up at the middle of night using your phone and you don't want to wake them up
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Yes,so I can't reach the charger while on bed..

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 6, 2013)

Well good night guys
0:36 here 
Bye

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well good night guys
> 0:36 here
> Bye
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Goodnight! 

Only 3 pm where I live.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well good night guys
> 0:36 here
> Bye
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



+1

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> +1
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Goodnight to you too!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## prototype7 (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Goodnight!
> 
> Only 3 pm where I live.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's in the same time zone as me 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

prototype7 said:


> He's in the same time zone as me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's a bad thing? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Marhfac said:


> 14:10 here hahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



And who are you? :what:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And who are you? :what:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You guess 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> You guess
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A 10-poster...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 6, 2013)

Marhfac said:


> 14:10 here hahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> A 10-poster...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Marhfac said:


> Marhfac, nice to meet you
> 
> Getting those Damn 10 posts, sorry if I bother.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I was correct.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And I was correct.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Want medal? Or cookie? Pizza?

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Want medal? Or cookie? Pizza?
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Cookiepizza is delicious! The Wife has made it on occasion.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Want medal? Or cookie? Pizza?
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Cookie will do.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2013)

Marhfac said:


> Yes you are correct, hehehe hopefully I'm not doing something wrong, that's why this is off topic right?
> 
> If I'm doing something wrong pls correct me, I don't want to get banned or something for this, thanks in advance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it's fine 

As long as you're not spamming and you're making actual posts.

Although, most people recommend that you try to help people out in another section than participate in Off topic threads.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jul 6, 2013)

Marhfac said:


> Marhfac, nice to meet you
> 
> Getting those Damn 10 posts, sorry if I bother.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



While it's frowned upon to get your 10 posts only in ot, nobody here should treat you poorly so long as you don't spam. Contribute to the thread meaningfully, though, please.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Marhfac said:


> Yes you are correct, hehehe hopefully I'm not doing something wrong, that's why this is off topic right?
> 
> If I'm doing something wrong pls correct me, I don't want to get banned or something for this, thanks in advance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We encourage you to participate in device forums before being in OT. 

It's not allowed to farm your first 10 posts in OT and your post count might be lowered by a mod. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> @deathnotice01 and @K.A.
> 
> Contrary to what King Ace said, or maybe its because we live in different cities, iPhones are offered on contract, with the contract price being around one-third of the unlocked price, albeit its not very popular since people here prefer flexibility between carriers and CDMA phones aren't really able to do that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What city do you live in?


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> What city do you live in?

Click to collapse



Earth

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Earth
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I asked what city, not what village.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> I asked what city, not what village.

Click to collapse



The Big City.


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> The Big City.

Click to collapse



Do you mean Fvcking, Avstria? 


Wait...I don't get banned for that, do I?


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Do you mean Fvcking, Avstria?
> 
> 
> Wait...I don't get banned for that, do I?

Click to collapse



No, that's a real place.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, that's a real place.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



So is the internet. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, that's a real place.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



So how do you reach it? by flying or teleporting?


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> So how do you reach it? by flying or teleporting?

Click to collapse



By car.


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> By car.

Click to collapse



I like the by road option better. Flying ain't my thing.


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> I like the by road option better. Flying ain't my thing.

Click to collapse



Yeah. It's a straight drive from Anvs, Svitzerland.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 6, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/F*cking,_Austria

Replace * with u.
Follow URL.
Lulz.

It is believed that the settlement was
founded in the 6th century by Focko , a
Bavarian nobleman. The existence of the
village was documented for the first time
in 1070 and historical records show that
some twenty years later the lord was
Adalpertus de Fucingin.


----------



## K.A. (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah. It's a straight drive from Anvs, Svitzerland.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



tunnels, eh?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 6, 2013)

K.A. said:


> tunnels, eh?

Click to collapse



No. If those two places connected by a tunnel, it would form a fistula. 

Fistulas are bad.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No. If those two places connected by a tunnel, it would form a fistula.
> 
> Fistulas are bad.

Click to collapse



So are skyways and lemons

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No. If those two places connected by a tunnel, it would form a fistula.
> 
> Fistulas are bad.

Click to collapse



Not for dialysis  

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Not for dialysis
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



We must explore this er... dark tunnel.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zephyr! (Jul 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> We must explore this er... dark tunnel.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Tunnel? 

* Make.Believe *


----------



## veeman (Jul 6, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Tunnel?
> 
> * Make.Believe *

Click to collapse



Yes. The tunnel from Anvs, Switzerland to Fvcking, Austria.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 6, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Not for dialysis
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Rectovaginal fistula for dialysis?


----------



## Groot (Jul 7, 2013)

good morning frat! happy and good Sundays to you all and your families!

Sent from my katana with a sharpness over 9000!


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Rectovaginal fistula for dialysis?

Click to collapse



Well someone's gotta break new ground!  lol

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## dagger (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Aaaaand bug reporting started by @dagger
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Found the solution to that bug..
https://github.com/alfsamsung/semc-kernel-msm7x27-old/commit/6ce8c214eb37d4567b735908eac4dae7eeb7ba0f


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

dagger said:


> Found the solution to that bug..
> https://github.com/alfsamsung/semc-...mmit/6ce8c214eb37d4567b735908eac4dae7eeb7ba0f

Click to collapse



So we have to edit kernel ourselves? 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## dagger (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So we have to edit kernel ourselves?
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Yeah thats the worst part of it..
But hang on im trying to do that..


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

dagger said:


> Yeah thats the worst part of it..
> But hang on im trying to do that..

Click to collapse



Doo it!
Or maybe @sgt. meow help us. 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## dagger (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Doo it!
> Or maybe @sgt. meow help us.
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Sgt meow is out of town..
Or wait ill ask doixanh maybe he helps us..


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

dagger said:


> Sgt meow is out of town..
> Or wait ill ask doixanh maybe he helps us..

Click to collapse



Sure 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## LewisGauss (Jul 7, 2013)

*PASSING BY*


----------



## K.A. (Jul 7, 2013)

This ain't your X8 forum, people.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

K.A. said:


> This ain't your X8 forum, people.

Click to collapse



Who said it's X8 forum? 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who said it's X8 forum?
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



You're treating it like it is.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello everyone? Missed me?

Sent from my Galaxy Y- A phone with big buttons and small screen


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello everyone? Missed me?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y- A phone with big buttons and small screen

Click to collapse



OMG THE HILARIOUS DOCTOR 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello everyone? Missed me?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y- A phone with big buttons and small screen

Click to collapse



Like your app sig :thumbup:

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello everyone? Missed me?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y- A phone with big buttons and small screen

Click to collapse



Oh no!


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Like your app sig :thumbup:
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



Y not vegito or something 

Sent from my Excite_352g using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Y not vegito or something
> 
> Sent from my Excite_352g using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What?

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 7, 2013)

Bye-bye maturity and sanity :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Bye-bye maturity and sanity :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



As long as the X8 guys are here...

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> As long as the X8 guys are here...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You and @cascabel? 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> As long as the X8 guys are here...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Sure seems like it -.-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You and @cascabel?
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



We've been here for a long time. Plus, after the recent happenings inn this thread, I'm worried you guys will bring that same trouble back. Look, this isn't a place to talk about X8, kernel or development. You guys have the X8 OT for that. Even inside jokes about the X8 forums looks really annoying here on the OT. AFAIK, memes are a sorta no no here nowadays. If I didn't know you lot, I'd have no problem with you guys here but since we go way back, it worries me. I mean, all everyone in this thread needs to do is take a trip to the X8 OT and they'll be reminded of how bad the frat was at one point. If you still need a place to vent your development isuues or memes or inside jokes, the X8 OT is there and I'll even extend it to my yakuza thread, but don't it in the chi.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry for long absence but the hell happened here?

Sent from the Dark Side of the Galaxy


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Good morning frat

What the hell has happened the past few pages :what:. I agree with rohin we don't need a bunch of immaturity here we just got this place back in order. I don't know you guys or what goes on in the X8 off-topic but from the sounds of it we don't need that here. 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello everyone? Missed me?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Y- A phone with big buttons and small screen

Click to collapse



Hello laughable chemist 







RohinZaraki said:


> As long as the X8 guys are here...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



G+1




Prawesome said:


> Bye-bye maturity and sanity :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




bye rationale and comprehension 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Good morning frat
> 
> What the hell has happened the past few pages :what:. I agree with rohin we don't need a bunch of immaturity here we just got this place back in order. I don't know you guys or what goes on in the X8 off-topic but from the sounds of it we don't need that here.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



G+1

Also hello everyone  

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Ohai potato  how are you doing today??? 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

Okay, X8 part is gone, sorry

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 7, 2013)

42° C... I don't think I have seen hotter weather

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Okay, X8 part is gone, sorry
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



That's good  I'm proud of you man :thumbup:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Okay, X8 part is gone, sorry
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



:thumbup: Thank you

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai potato  how are you doing today???
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Flashing stuff the whole day  

Bout you? 







Prawesome said:


> 42° C... I don't think I have seen hotter weather
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Dayum and we call ourselves a tropical country, but still that's too hot. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Flashing stuff the whole day
> 
> Bout you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi o__o


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Flashing stuff the whole day
> 
> Bout you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be careful that you don't flash anyone that will call the police.

I'm doing well. Just trying to relax an get some rest before I go to work this evening.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## _Variable (Jul 7, 2013)

Yo all, just lurkin around before going to bed....


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hi o__o

Click to collapse



Hello asian samurai overlord. 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Be careful that you don't flash anyone that will call the police.
> 
> I'm doing well. Just trying to relax an get some rest before I go to work this evening.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse




lol. Nah I've got enough street cred that cops don't even wanna lock me up






SammyDroidWiz said:


> Yo all, just lurkin around before going to bed....

Click to collapse



Hello  
Nightlies

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Be careful that you don't flash anyone that will call the police.

Click to collapse



What???

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What???
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Must people can't expect to expose themselves and not get in trouble with the law. DN just had hit plenty street cred so he can get away with showing his spud.

_        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” 
― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Must people can't expect to expose themselves and not get in trouble with the law. DN just had hit plenty street cred so he can get away with showing his spud.
> 
> _        “Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ”
> ― Ayn Rand      _ >^.^

Click to collapse




Yeah ok

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Flashing stuff the whole day
> 
> Bout you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I have been outside in temperature above 50°C, so I suppose I have seen worse
That's 122°F for you Americans.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes. The tunnel from Anvs, Switzerland to Fvcking, Austria.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You're an idiot.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Well, I have been outside in temperature above 50°C, so I suppose I have seen worse
> That's 122°F for you Americans..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Delhi? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Delhi?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



 Temperature isn't high here...
In fact it's good 

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're an idiot.

Click to collapse



You do you know you are quoting yourself right?







darkshadow246 said:


> Delhi?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Nope

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You do you know you are quoting yourself right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you talking about?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> What are you talking about?

Click to collapse



You called yourself an idiot :beer:

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## veeman (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You called yourself an idiot :beer:
> 
> sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:

Click to collapse



No...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> No...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Yes....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*work hard, play hard*


----------



## veeman (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Photoshop

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, you are right:thumbup: @veeman 

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## veeman (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yes, you are right:thumbup: @veeman
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



No, I'm veeman.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hanisod (Jul 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, I'm veeman.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Then who's veeman 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, I'm veeman.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Excuse me, I wasn't talking to u  I was talking to @veeman 

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## veeman (Jul 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Then who's veeman
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Somebody else.

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Excuse me, I wasn't talking to u  I was talking to @veeman
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



He's not here.

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Excuse me, I wasn't talking to u  I was talking to @veeman
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



He's not here.

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Excuse me, I wasn't talking to u  I was talking to @veeman
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



He's not here.

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

This mulit post crap happens on desktop too? .___.

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Excuse me, I wasn't talking to u  I was talking to @veeman
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



He's not here.

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Excuse me, I wasn't talking to u  I was talking to @veeman
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



He's not here.

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Excuse me, I wasn't talking to u  I was talking to @veeman
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



He's not here.

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Excuse me, I wasn't talking to u  I was talking to @veeman
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



He's not here.


----------



## hanisod (Jul 7, 2013)

We got you from the first time 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Excuse me, I wasn't talking to u  I was talking to @veeman
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



He's not here.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> He's not here.

Click to collapse



Yeah,  I saw him spamming here, you continue, silly 10 posters..

*work hard, play hard*

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Yeah,  I saw him spamming here, you continue, silly 10 posters..(not you, @Veeman)
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse





*work hard, play hard*


----------



## hanisod (Jul 7, 2013)

Wut? Also happens on desktop xD

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yeah,  I saw him spamming here, you continue, silly 10 posters..(not you, @Veeman)
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse





*work hard, play hard*

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



Sheeeeeeeeettttt!!!"""!

*work hard, play hard*

---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



Sheeeeeeeeettttt!!!"""!

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *work hard, play hard*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (Jul 7, 2013)

@RohinZaraki thanks for the x8 ot bit. appreciate it. :thumbup: i'm a hundred percent behind you.
@Gogeta no offense mate, but we left that ot for a reason. not gonna bring that up here, but thanks for understanding and leaving the x8 talk to its own thread. nothing personal.  we still lurk there, and we have friends there.

so how's the frat?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

cascabel said:


> @RohinZaraki thanks for the x8 ot bit. appreciate it. :thumbup: i'm a hundred percent behind you.
> @Gogeta no offense mate, but we left that ot for a reason. not gonna bring that up here, but thanks for understanding and leaving the x8 talk to its own thread. nothing personal.  we still lurk there, and we have friends there.
> 
> so how's the frat?

Click to collapse



:thumbup:





*work hard, play hard*


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey frat, what's goin' on? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're an idiot.

Click to collapse



+1 







cascabel said:


> @RohinZaraki thanks for the x8 ot bit. appreciate it. :thumbup: i'm a hundred percent behind you.
> @Gogeta no offense mate, but we left that ot for a reason. not gonna bring that up here, but thanks for understanding and leaving the x8 talk to its own thread. nothing personal.  we still lurk there, and we have friends there.
> 
> so how's the frat?

Click to collapse



:beer:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 7, 2013)

Don't mind this post... Just want the useless new page bug to go away

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Don't mind this post... Just want the useless new page bug to go away
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse







Morning asians and europeans, nightlies americans


----------



## Groot (Jul 8, 2013)

good morning DN and good morning frat


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Morning asians and europeans, nightlies americans

Click to collapse










Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning DN and good morning frat

Click to collapse



Good morning
Getting all my marks mostly today 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Groot (Jul 8, 2013)

so how is it mate?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> so how is it mate?

Click to collapse



The results? 
I'll get it only after school 
Extremely scared 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Groot (Jul 8, 2013)

dont be, be optimistic


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> dont be, be optimistic

Click to collapse



Ok 
Thanks 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Groot (Jul 8, 2013)

you can do it mate,  so how's your day?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> you can do it mate,  so how's your day?

Click to collapse



The school doesn't end in an hour 


* "Power or no power...Jerks will remain JERKS" -TeeJay!!*​ 
*Need help with CyanogenMod??Go here   CM Help Thread *​


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

No tension in vacations 

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning DN and good morning frat

Click to collapse



Mornin.







darkshadow246 said:


> The results?
> I'll get it only after school
> Extremely scared
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Lol, it's never too late to sneak in $50 to change the professor's mind.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's 2000 rs, too much

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 8, 2013)

The teacher can't do much anyways... I mean you write some terribly stupid answer and he would give you marks?? May work in languages but never otherwise...


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> The teacher can't do much anyways... I mean you write some terribly stupid answer and he would give you marks?? May work in languages but never otherwise...

Click to collapse



Science,  maths, never

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Science,  maths, never
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



You still having passed 10th grade I suppose?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> You still having passed 10th grade I suppose?

Click to collapse



Technically I'm I'm 14th grade

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Technically I'm I'm 14th grade
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



Eh?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Eh?

Click to collapse



B.tech student ...
2nd year starts after vacations 

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## KingKongDingDong (Jul 8, 2013)

Pretty cool thread.  Mind if I join?


----------



## Deadly (Jul 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> At least he'll be spending more time with his family not distracted by all this drama.

Click to collapse



I'm in hostel bro. So, nothing to do. Wifi is not working properly. So, didn't had net for 2 days.. today also its getting disconnected every now and then.. :banghead:

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




veeman said:


> How is it that I don't know about this? I've been here from page two. :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You were missing for a month or two.. twice remember? 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## roofrider (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I'm in hostel bro. So, nothing to do. Wifi is not working properly. So, didn't had net for 2 days.. today also its getting disconnected every now and then.. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Oh i thought you were at your native.



KingKongDingDong said:


> Pretty cool thread.  Mind if I join?

Click to collapse



Sure, there's a 2 week watch period though..just to make sure you're not a 5 year old.


----------



## KingKongDingDong (Jul 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh i thought you were at your native.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there's a 2 week watch period though..just to make sure you're not a 5 year old.

Click to collapse



Ill be 5 next month.  Can we make an exception?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

KingKongDingDong said:


> Ill be 5 next month.  Can we make an exception?

Click to collapse



No

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## roofrider (Jul 8, 2013)

KingKongDingDong said:


> Ill be 5 next month.  Can we make an exception?

Click to collapse



Possible, but that'll be decided only after a couple of weeks.


----------



## KingKongDingDong (Jul 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



Well you're no fun...  I'm 4.67 and according to math rules, that rounds up to 5.


----------



## Deadly (Jul 8, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> Sorry for long absence but the hell happened here?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Galaxy

Click to collapse



long time no see!  @X8invisible




veeman said:


> You're an idiot.

Click to collapse



you are finally true to yourself 




Prawesome said:


> Don't mind this post... Just want the useless new page bug to go away
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



and this ^ post did what exactly? 




roofrider said:


> Oh i thought you were at your native.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there's a 2 week watch period though..just to make sure you're not a 5 year old.

Click to collapse



if I was.. why would I call you to meet lol.. 

And he needs a member to sponsor..




KingKongDingDong said:


> Well you're no fun...  I'm 4.67 and according to math rules, that rounds up to 5.

Click to collapse



you are literally 5 year old? :what:

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## KingKongDingDong (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> you are literally 5 year old? :what:
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Almost 5.

I'm a quick learner.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

So guys canvas 4 is released today....
People are saying it's a flop what do you think?
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/new...unched-in-india-at-a-price-of-rs-17999-389329 

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## roofrider (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> if I was.. why would I call you to meet lol..
> 
> And he needs a member to sponsor..

Click to collapse



I thought you were back and immediately arranged for the meet...but why are you in hostel? You're not still in college are you?

Ya forgot about that sponsor, what's that post no. btw? Wonder if it's linked in the OP.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have that much of money
And I'm in school
Results got delayed to day after :beer: 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Deadly (Jul 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I thought you were back and immediately arranged for the meet...but why are you in hostel? You're not still in college are you?
> 
> Ya forgot about that sponsor, what's that post no. btw? Wonder if it's linked in the OP.

Click to collapse



Well, I need to find a room to vacate hostel.. trying to find one in yelhanka.. not going good. The search I mean..

And I don't remember post no. I don't think its in op. Search should work though 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## roofrider (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, I need to find a room to vacate hostel.. trying to find one in yelhanka.. not going good. The search I mean..
> 
> And I don't remember post no. I don't think its in op. Search should work though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you plan on staying with your friends right? Or alone?


----------



## Deadly (Jul 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> So you plan on staying with your friends right? Or alone?

Click to collapse



Well, currently its alone. If any of my friends need a room, then they may join. I'm searching for small room.. so may be I'll be alone I think. 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, currently its alone. If any of my friends need a room, then they may join. I'm searching for small room.. so may be I'll be alone I think.
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Where are u studying? 

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, currently its alone. If any of my friends need a room, then they may join. I'm searching for small room.. so may be I'll be alone I think.
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Who are you? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 06:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 AM ----------




KingKongDingDong said:


> Almost 5.
> 
> I'm a quick learner.

Click to collapse



I guess since that rounds up, you can post.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 06:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 AM ----------




KingKongDingDong said:


> Almost 5.
> 
> I'm a quick learner.

Click to collapse



I guess since that rounds up, you can post.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Jul 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Where are u studying?
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



Bangalore.. why? 




veeman said:


> Who are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Rex exterminator 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Bangalore.. why?
> 
> 
> Rex exterminator
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. Good thing veeman is not here.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ok. Good thing veeman is not here.

Click to collapse



Ikr
He's a troublemaker. 


Sup veeman

Sup frat
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Bangalore.. why?
> 
> 
> Rex exterminator
> ...

Click to collapse



*Bengaluru

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Ikr
> He's a troublemaker.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup bd. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Bangalore.. why?
> 
> 
> Rex exterminator
> ...

Click to collapse



Just asking ..

So where do u live? I mean your home?

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## Deadly (Jul 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ok. Good thing veeman is not here.

Click to collapse



btw, who are you then? 



Gogeta said:


> Just asking ..
> 
> So where do u live? I mean your home?
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



sagar, karnataka.. search in map. You will get

@ BD. Yo, BD.. how is life going on? 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## roofrider (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @ BD. Yo, BD..

Click to collapse



:silly:


----------



## Deadly (Jul 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> :silly:

Click to collapse



Well, if you trim the sentence and name. That's what you get  :silly: :sly:

Gtg, 4% battery..  crap. Let me make it to charger in time!! 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, if you trim the sentence and name. That's what you get  :silly: :sly:
> 
> Gtg, 4% battery..  crap. Let me make it to charger in time!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stealing Wi-Fi again?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^ i thought u wont visit this until "****** 5" is done.

Sent from my Katana using Katana-P3110


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

Sup frat how is everyone doing this morning 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 8, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> ^^^ i thought u wont visit this until "****** 5" is done.
> 
> Sent from my Katana using Katana-P3110

Click to collapse




Hi Kid! Nah. I'll drop by from time to time. 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup frat how is everyone doing this morning
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



Hola Jeff! Long time. How's work? And how're teh kittehs?!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello frat.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello, muffins.

Don't think we aren't still around, lurking in the dark.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello frat.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









jaseglenn4 said:


> Hello, muffins.
> 
> Don't think we aren't still around, lurking in the dark.

Click to collapse



Hey guys 
Don't think I've met jaseglenn4

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 8, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hi Kid! Nah. I'll drop by from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up brother  How are u doing??

Works been good lots of hours but that's ok cause it's summer. I gotta make some monies for phones and accessories . Teh kittehs are doing great. I got home yesterday and they had their new bag of cat nip torn open and catnip everywhere. I can't blame them though it's my fault for leaving it out and not putting it in the plastic storage container.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## roofrider (Jul 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, currently its alone. If any of my friends need a room, then they may join. I'm searching for small room.. so may be I'll be alone I think.

Click to collapse



By room you mean a small house? Or looking for PGs? Won't a PG do it?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> Don't think I've met jaseglenn4
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



That's because I'm former Gli.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## roofrider (Jul 8, 2013)

jaseglenn4 said:


> ...
> Don't think we aren't still around, lurking in the dark.

Click to collapse



Lol, i thought that was your tapa sig. :silly:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

jaseglenn4 said:


> That's because I'm former Gli.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'm a new comer and came just a few months before OT became stupid and old guys started becoming less active

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, i thought that was your tapa sig. :silly:

Click to collapse



Hey roofridgerator, what phone do you have?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello group of random people


----------



## cascabel (Jul 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello group of random people

Click to collapse



hello random stranger passing through.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hello random stranger passing through.

Click to collapse



You're job is to lurk.

We don't pay you to not lurk.


----------



## veeman (Jul 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You're job is to lurk.
> 
> We don't pay you to not lurk.

Click to collapse



He is lurking in the 4th dimension.


----------



## Groot (Jul 9, 2013)

good morning frat! and to you awesome OT people


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You're job is to lurk.
> 
> We don't pay you to not lurk.

Click to collapse



*Your

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> *Your
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Dammit.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Dammit.

Click to collapse




So how's your job?
Still getting up extremely early and stuff? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## cascabel (Jul 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> *Your
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse









deathnotice01 said:


> Dammit.

Click to collapse



lmao. he got you there alan. i thought @veeman would be the one to point it out. veeman's getting slow.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> So how's your job?
> Still getting up extremely early and stuff?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Doing fine,
Enjoying the new softwares i get to dissect.

Yup waking up around 6:00am everyday.

How's school?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Doing fine,
> Enjoying the new softwares i get to dissect.
> 
> Yup waking up around 6:00am everyday.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not that bad just boring
Results are mostly coming tomorrow
Need good marks in 10

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## veeman (Jul 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lmao. he got you there alan. i thought @veeman would be the one to point it out. veeman's getting slow.

Click to collapse



Oh Scheiße! I completely missed that. 
Bad grammar Nazi is bad.


----------



## Deadly (Jul 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> By room you mean a small house? Or looking for PGs? Won't a PG do it?

Click to collapse



PG means food issue.. I would eat outside for now rather than finding pg.. so searching for room. Ya it could be small house too. Anything under 3k.

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> PG means food issue.. I would eat outside for now rather than finding pg.. so searching for room. Ya it could be small house too. Anything under 3k.
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Hello?


----------



## Deadly (Jul 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello?

Click to collapse



Moshi moshi? 

How ya doing potato.. 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Moshi moshi?
> 
> How ya doing potato..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing fine, glad to hear you're back.

You missed a lot of drama here


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Doing fine, glad to hear you're back.
> 
> You missed a lot of drama here

Click to collapse



Banningz ?

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hey roofridgerator, what phone do you have?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



An unbrickable Samsung phone which slides.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> An unbrickable Samsung phone which slides.

Click to collapse



ahh a korean toaster.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> ahh a korean toaster.

Click to collapse



You could say that.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> An unbrickable Samsung phone which slides.

Click to collapse



Corby????


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up brother  How are u doing??
> 
> Works been good lots of hours but that's ok cause it's summer. I gotta make some monies for phones and accessories . Teh kittehs are doing great. I got home yesterday and they had their new bag of cat nip torn open and catnip everywhere. I can't blame them though it's my fault for leaving it out and not putting it in the plastic storage container.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



:laughs: Kittehs are cute. 






Gogeta said:


> Banningz ?
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



Hola there! Don't think we've met. 






TeeJay!! said:


> Corby????

Click to collapse



 I enjoy flashing PA and AOSPA on my half a decade year old corby. It has such excellent dev support. <3 Not even Nexus 4's devs come close in number 
@Deadly Is Kormangala okay for you? My bro might know if there are any available.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 9, 2013)

Corby has droid support????


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 9, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hola there! Don't think we've met.

Click to collapse






i also think same 




TeeJay!! said:


> Corby has droid support????

Click to collapse



Chinese copy with illegal branding :sly:

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Corby????

Click to collapse



Nah, mine's prehistoric.


----------



## K.A. (Jul 9, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> :laughs: Kittehs are cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pls, just pls :laugh:


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Corby has droid support????

Click to collapse



No, but it sure looks like you don't support com.frattitos.sarcasm


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> long time no see!  @X8invisible
> 
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



indeed long time


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 9, 2013)

Why, hello there. Been gone for about 2 weeks now. Absolutely splendid that the problem that last persisted before I was inactive has been resolved.


----------



## K.A. (Jul 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why, hello there. Been gone for about 2 weeks now. Absolutely splendid that the problem that last persisted before I was inactive has been resolved.

Click to collapse



We have bigger problems now..


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why, hello there. Been gone for about 2 weeks now. Absolutely splendid that the problem that last persisted before I was inactive has been resolved.

Click to collapse



Ah Hello pup! *scratches pup on the head and gives him wolfie biscuits*






K.A. said:


> We have bigger problems now..

Click to collapse



Yup. You now have to deal with the coming back of Inspector Gadget.


----------



## K.A. (Jul 9, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Ah Hello pup! *scratches pup on the head and gives him wolfie biscuits*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why, hello there. Been gone for about 2 weeks now. Absolutely splendid that the problem that last persisted before I was inactive has been resolved.

Click to collapse



Yo dawg, 
How's it goin? 

We missed you btw. 








gadgetroid said:


> Yup. You now have to deal with the coming back of Inspector Gadget.

Click to collapse



Mamalries or flee. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 9, 2013)

K.A. said:


> We have bigger problems now..

Click to collapse



That sucks ._.


gadgetroid said:


> Ah Hello pup! *scratches pup on the head and gives him wolfie biscuits*

Click to collapse



Hello!


deathnotice01 said:


> Yo dawg,
> How's it goin?
> 
> We missed you btw.

Click to collapse



It's going good. And, I missed you all too lol.

Anyway, who's heard of this new Cube World game? It looks epic!! Gotta play it.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Doing fine,
> Enjoying the new softwares i get to dissect.
> 
> Yup waking up around 6:00am everyday.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not early  

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi muffins

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mike has spoken
He used to love OT 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi muffins
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi there Pizza! How's it going?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hi there Pizza! How's it going?

Click to collapse



Good.


Sorry for being conversation unfriendly.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's not early
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



It is when you only get 5-6 of sleep at max







Wolf Pup said:


> That sucks ._.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






 




Android Pizza said:


> Good.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being conversation unfriendly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to hear, pasta

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Glad to hear, pasta
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



You're making me consider getting my name changed to Android Pasta.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're making me consider getting my name changed to Android Pasta.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dont pasta!

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




veeman said:


> I hope to publish all my naked pics.

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jul 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dont pasta!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Lolwut?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lolwut?

Click to collapse



I didn't know the adult film industry interested you.
All the best though!


----------



## veeman (Jul 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I didn't know the adult film industry interested you.
> All the best though!

Click to collapse



Thank you.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

Tapatalk is a meanie 



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICUDeadNow (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi peeps long time no see deadly. Ichigo/whatever sleepy apex, etc.  

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

ICUDeadNow said:


> Hi peeps long time no see deadly. Ichigo/whatever sleepy apex, etc.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea you already told us

STAPH ETTTT

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## ICUDeadNow (Jul 9, 2013)

What did I already told you ?

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------

Dead thread is dead...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

ICUDeadNow said:


> What did I already told you ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------
> 
> Dead thread is dead...

Click to collapse



You said it like 5 times that the dead thread is dead  

The xda is trolling you 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## ICUDeadNow (Jul 9, 2013)

Dead thread is dead...

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You said it like 5 times that the dead thread is dead
> 
> The xda is trolling you
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



The **** is happening :what::screwy:

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

ICUDeadNow said:


> Dead thread is dead...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha fir some reason this thread does that to people. It'll keep reposting till someone else posts then it will post one more time and stop. Sometimes if you clear your cache it'll stop.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^


----------



## ICUDeadNow (Jul 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha fir some reason this thread does that to people. It'll keep reposting till someone else posts then it will post one more time and stop. Sometimes if you clear your cache it'll stop.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

Click to collapse



Well, **** :banghead: 
*clearing cache *

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## Archer (Jul 9, 2013)

ICUDeadNow said:


> Well, **** :banghead:
> *clearing cache *
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Please stop swearing.  There's clearly a reason we have a swear filter and mis-spelling things to get round it is no better than plain swearing.

Thank you


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 9, 2013)

ICUDeadNow said:


> Hi peeps long time no see deadly. Ichigo/whatever sleepy apex, etc.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mr ichogo are banned

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Mr ichogo are banned
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



He asked for a week ban...he wanted to take a break from XDA.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He asked for a week ban...he wanted to take a break from XDA.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Huh?! His relatives have got him in a bad mood I suppose. 

Anyway, it's nice to know that @Archer likes visiting my house.


----------



## Archer (Jul 9, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Huh?! His relatives have got him in a bad mood I suppose.
> 
> Anyway, it's nice to know that @Archer likes visiting my house.

Click to collapse



I check in everywhere from time to time.  I'm just generally nosey


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 9, 2013)

Archer said:


> I check in everywhere from time to time.  I'm just generally nosey

Click to collapse



LOLOLOLOLOLOasurus

Reported!!! :silly::silly::silly:


----------



## K.A. (Jul 9, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOasurus
> 
> Reported!!! :silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



YOOUUU!!!!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------




Archer said:


> I check in everywhere from time to time.  I'm just generally nosey

Click to collapse



YOOOUUU TWOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Archer (Jul 9, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOasurus
> 
> Reported!!! :silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



He's been avoiding us like the Scarlett Pimpernel for quite some time!  Good catch sir - I applaud thee.


----------



## veeman (Jul 9, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOasurus
> 
> Reported!!! :silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



You said my name? Lolololololololololololololol 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 9, 2013)

Archer said:


> He's been avoiding us like the Scarlett Pimpernel for quite some time!  Good catch sir - I applaud thee.

Click to collapse



Sir Percy for you ya troll :silly::silly::silly:


----------



## percy_g2 (Jul 9, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Sir Percy for you ya troll :silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse





Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

Does anybody else have tapatalk VIP??? 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Does anybody else have tapatalk VIP???
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



I do, why? 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Does anybody else have tapatalk VIP???
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



No...what is it?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I do, why?
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Well I was wondering what it was but I figured it out. Did you know we get any paid tapa feature for free 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> No...what is it?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's only for special people 

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well I was wondering what it was but I figured it out. Did you know we get any paid tapa feature for free
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have all the colours, don't use them. The most useful feature is the image hosting. Unless you know of any more 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well I was wondering what it was but I figured it out. Did you know we get any paid tapa feature for free
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do I become a special person?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How do I become a special person?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't worry pasta, your very special 








































To someone 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I have all the colours, don't use them. The most useful feature is the image hosting. Unless you know of any more
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Nope only the colors and image hosting is all I care about. There may be more but I don't use them.

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nope only the colors and image hosting is all I care about. There may be more but I don't use them.
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Well if you hear of any, let me know 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't worry pasta, your very special
> 
> 
> To someone
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea pasta your special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Well if you hear of any, let me know
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Ok will do :thumbup:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea pasta your special
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea pasta your special

pasta your special

your special

your  



*"You're"*


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Yea pasta your special
> 
> pasta your special
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good job i don't care about grammar isn't it 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't worry pasta, your very special
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea pasta your special
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, seriously, how does one become a Tapatalk VIP?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No, seriously, how does one become a Tapatalk VIP?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Google is your friend, seriously it is 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Google is your friend, seriously it is
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Okay, so it looks like you need to help in the Tapatalk forums to become a VIP?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay, so it looks like you need to help in the Tapatalk forums to become a VIP?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



All I've done is cause havoc over adverts in the forum I've never helped 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## hanisod (Jul 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well I was wondering what it was but I figured it out. Did you know we get any paid tapa feature for free
> 
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



I have it too 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> All I've done is cause havoc over adverts in the forum I've never helped
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 9, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Yea pasta your special
> 
> pasta your special
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:sly:

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Groot (Jul 10, 2013)

good morning guys

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Yea pasta your special
> 
> pasta your special
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*You're're 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> All I've done is cause havoc over adverts in the forum I've never helped
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Well,  apparently you ruckus gave someone higher up some lulz. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're making me consider getting my name changed to Android Pasta.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



DOOOOOO EATTTTT!





Morning peeps


----------



## mike_disturbed (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning guys..
Sorry for my long absent..
My new job is killing me..
And i guess sir @Apex..
You can remove my name from the op..
Since i doesn't complete my pledge recruitment..
I've not being active here a lot..
It's was fun though.. lurking here...
And I'll be off from xda for a while..
Take care guys.. 
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Groot (Jul 10, 2013)

hi mike!  good morning, good luck to your new job mate


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi frat. 
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Hi frat.
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup BD

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Groot (Jul 10, 2013)

morning BD., you lost your phone?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Hi frat.
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I use a SMS command to ring mah phone when it's lost.

I also keep my phone at a maximum 100cm from me, any other than that i'd freak.

How's it goin BeeDee?


----------



## Groot (Jul 10, 2013)

of course you will DN, it's a galaxy s4, very expensive! 

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------

good bye everyone, gotta go to school now, have fun and enjoy! see ya later


----------



## ICUDeadNow (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning bros !



Archer said:


> Please stop swearing.  There's clearly a reason we have a swear filter and mis-spelling things to get round it is no better than plain swearing.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Sorry, sense keyboard is stupid it autocorrects everything 




Android Pizza said:


> He asked for a week ban...he wanted to take a break from XDA.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Oh






deathnotice01 said:


> DOOOOOO EATTTTT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Long time no see  
Morning !


Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello there folks! Morning Rexie, Deathie. 

Cassie Bella seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth!


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2013)

ICUDeadNow said:


> Morning bros !
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think I recognize you. Did you change your username? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> Hello there folks! Morning Rexie, Deathie.
> 
> Cassie Bella seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth!

Click to collapse



He's just lurking as always. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cascabel (Jul 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> He's just lurking as always.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



i've been spotted.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 10, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i've been spotted.

Click to collapse



Yo cas 

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## cascabel (Jul 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yo cas
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



ohai vegito. :silly: don't you have school or something?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 10, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ohai vegito. :silly: don't you have school or something?

Click to collapse



Vacations 
Check PM too

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## roofrider (Jul 10, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Morning guys..
> Sorry for my long absent..
> My new job is killing me..
> And i guess sir @Apex..
> ...

Click to collapse



All the best man! Do pop in when you have time.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> *You're're
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who was that? 
I did start a similar thread here as well if you remember 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------

Morning frat

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 10, 2013)

Morning. I'm fasting today. Just going to spend my day gaming. Wish me luck, guys. 

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Morning. I'm fasting today. Just going to spend my day gaming. Wish me luck, guys.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Only today?


----------



## hanisod (Jul 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Morning. I'm fasting today. Just going to spend my day gaming. Wish me luck, guys.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Lol
Wish me luck 
I woke up 7AM
No enough sleep
Tired
now it's 2PM
Still have a lot of time 
Good luck mate 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 10, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Only today?

Click to collapse



Nah. All of Ramadan.







hanisod said:


> Lol
> Wish me luck
> I woke up 7AM
> No enough sleep
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck mate. I woke up at 2:35 to eat, and I've slept most of the day. I'm in England, really long.
Again, good luck.


Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## hanisod (Jul 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Good luck mate. I woke up at 2:35 to eat, and I've slept most of the day. I'm in England, really long.
> Again, good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Sorry I mean 2PM xD
My bad
Thanks
And again good luck to you too 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Nah. All of Ramadan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait, explain Ramadan. When do you guys get to eat?


----------



## hanisod (Jul 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wait, explain Ramadan. When do you guys get to eat?

Click to collapse



In case you are wondering
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramadan
This is from Wikipedia 

Edit : I gave you that link since it will explain everything. I don't have the ability to write a big post right now :sly:

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Nah. All of Ramadan.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



That's what i thought, take care!


In other news i hate sudden showers, well i kinda enjoy it too.
Came home completely drenched today , head to toe. Second time this has happened in the last 30 days.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 10, 2013)

Happy Ramadan Muslim brothers and sisters



 from your future potato overlord of earth dn01.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Vlasp (Jul 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Happy Ramadan Muslim brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You too. I am not fasting though.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 10, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Morning guys..
> Sorry for my long absent..
> My new job is killing me..
> And i guess sir @Apex..
> ...

Click to collapse



Long time no see
Good luck for the job

Also Whasup frat

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## hanisod (Jul 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Happy Ramadan Muslim brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 10, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That's what i thought, take care!
> 
> 
> In other news i hate sudden showers, well i kinda enjoy it too.
> Came home completely drenched today , head to toe. Second time this has happened in the last 30 days.

Click to collapse



You and me both.  And that too I'd gone walking


----------



## roofrider (Jul 10, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You and me both.  And that too I'd gone walking

Click to collapse



Walking is better imo, you can at least run and look for some cover.
I was on my scooter at the traffic lights waiting for it to turn green. :|


----------



## Apex (Jul 10, 2013)

Sup bros 'n hoes? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 10, 2013)

Apex said:


> Sup bros 'n hoes?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



we have hoes?  sup apex? about to get some shut eye. you at work?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 10, 2013)

cascabel said:


> we have hoes?  sup apex? about to get some shut eye. you at work?

Click to collapse



Yep.

We have shovels and rakes, too.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yep.
> 
> We have shovels and rakes, too.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There's a weed whacker somewhere in the shed too. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> There's a weed whacker somewhere in the shed too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You really shouldn't talk about @Deadly like that 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You really shouldn't talk about @Deadly like that
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Yeah, he's a dad now  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yeah, he's a dad now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wut? When did he get married? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wut? When did he get married?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Weeks ago, where have you been 

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wut? When did he get married?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Who said you have to be married to have kids?  :what:

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin 

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

@roofrider, love your idea in the 10 post alternative thread.  Not only is it a great idea, it's something that could actually work.  FS and zelendel liked it too, hope they actually implement that... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Weeks ago, where have you been
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Oh you trolls. He said he was looking for a small place to stay. 







flastnoles11 said:


> Who said you have to be married to have kids?  :what:
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Most people in India get married first before having children. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh you trolls. He said he was looking for a small place to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most, but not all..  It is the way it should be, but it doesn't always work out that way..  My wife and I used every preventative measure we could (except abstinence) but we ended up having one before we got married...  We did get married about 6 months later though...  

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Weeks ago, where have you been
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



He was in Bansville

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 10, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> He was in Bansville
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hey,  it was only 2 days. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hey,  it was only 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



A day on XDA itself = 2 weeks IRL 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Groot (Jul 11, 2013)

hi frat people, good morning!

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 11, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> You too. I am not fasting though.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Thanks. 

But i have no religion other than the internet. 

So i don't fast






Apex said:


> Sup bros 'n hoes?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gimme dem hoes you selfish tater. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jul 11, 2013)

Vlasp said:


> You too. I am not fasting though.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I'm slowing. #eateverything

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2013)

Anybody with T-Mo USA check this out.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2359134


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Walking is better imo, you can at least run and look for some cover.
> I was on my scooter at the traffic lights waiting for it to turn green. :|

Click to collapse



I saw it was raining and went out just to get wet  ate chats and corn all drenched. It was hilarious because us 3 friends were all drenched and no one was ready to stand near us and we had ample of space to eat easily ...


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 11, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I saw it was raining and went out just to get wet  ate chats and corn all drenched. It was hilarious because us 3 friends were all drenched and no one was ready to stand near us and we had ample of space to eat easily ...

Click to collapse



Well, glad to hear you enjoy eating your own words.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 11, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> @roofrider, love your idea in the 10 post alternative thread.  Not only is it a great idea, it's something that could actually work.  FS and zelendel liked it too, hope they actually implement that... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin

Click to collapse



Lol that mention didn't work for some reason.
Thanks, undercover was the 1st to suggest the use of 'thanks' as a criteria i think.
If implemented it'll prevent new users from making pointless posts in dev threads drastically but what about those who are new and want to create a thread in the dev fora? Well, they are far and few between i guess.


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 11, 2013)

boborone said:


> Anybody with T-Mo USA check this out.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2359134

Click to collapse



Ohai Boborone! Long time, no see?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wait, explain Ramadan. When do you guys get to eat?

Click to collapse



We wake up early in the morning, like 2:35am. Then we have until about 2:55am to finish eating. So you eat something nutritious and filling to last you through the day. Then you go sleep. Then when it's about 9:30pm, you can eat. That's the first day of Ramadan, the next day is like a minute shorter, and it repeats.


roofrider said:


> That's what i thought, take care!
> 
> 
> In other news i hate sudden showers, well i kinda enjoy it too.
> Came home completely drenched today , head to toe. Second time this has happened in the last 30 days.

Click to collapse



Thanks


deathnotice01 said:


> Happy Ramadan Muslim brothers and sisters
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.


Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi muffins

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol that mention didn't work for some reason.
> Thanks, undercover was the 1st to suggest the use of 'thanks' as a criteria i think.
> If implemented it'll prevent new users from making pointless posts in dev threads drastically but what about those who are new and want to create a thread in the dev fora? Well, they are far and few between i guess.

Click to collapse



Its happened many times before. A user can submit his work to the mod team and the higher ups can give him access to the dev area. But its the the ones that dont ***** about it and actually go through the proper channels that get it. Those are rare to begin with.







gadgetroid said:


> Ohai Boborone! Long time, no see?

Click to collapse



Sup man. I'm around.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 11, 2013)

boborone said:


> Its happened many times before. A user can submit his work to the mod team and the higher ups can give him access to the dev area. But its the the ones that dont ***** about it and actually go through the proper channels that get it. Those are rare to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They may be rare, but if they've got the gumption to do it properly and they are capable then they are the sort of devs that should be here imo

_          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _


----------



## boborone (Jul 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> They may be rare, but if they've got the gumption to do it properly and they are capable then they are the sort of devs that should be here imo
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



Exactly. And its no reason to not enact such rules and restrictions. I've forwarded a couple people to pulser before. He is a very knowledgeable person in power. He can check their work and see if they should get access.

Edited
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi muffins
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Did someone say pasta? 








jugg1es said:


> They may be rare, but if they've got the gumption to do it properly and they are capable then they are the sort of devs that should be here imo
> 
> _          “My congratulations to you, sir. Your manuscript is both good and original; but the part that is good is not original, and the part that is original is not good. ”*―*Samuel Johnson       _

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 11, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Did someone say pasta?

Click to collapse



No, it's just your wild imagination.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 12, 2013)

good morning frat people

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 12, 2013)

Man this place is going slow as anything. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn this thread is dead

Good morning

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Groot (Jul 12, 2013)

not yet, frat will live gloriously and forever! sup guys?


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Damn this thread is dead
> 
> Good morning
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Gm
Why the thread is dead

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 12, 2013)

This thread is not dead.

If i know right some brothers are just checking and lurking but don't feel like posting.

Hey that rhymed.


----------



## Groot (Jul 12, 2013)

DN is right, good morning!


----------



## veeman (Jul 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> This thread is not dead.
> 
> If i know right some brothers are just checking and lurking but don't feel like posting.
> 
> Hey that rhymed.

Click to collapse



Lol, ok. Cassie, where are you? The lurkiest lurker of all. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cascabel (Jul 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol, ok. Cassie, where are you? The lurkiest lurker of all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



i'm just lurking...


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jul 12, 2013)

Im i still allowed in here?


----------



## veeman (Jul 12, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Im i still allowed in here?

Click to collapse



You can post. Just be good. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jul 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> You can post. Just be good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Well whats considered bad?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 12, 2013)

Speaking censored words get you a ban here


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey guise how is everyone???

I'm getting a Optimus G I will have it next week :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey guise how is everyone???
> 
> I'm getting a Optimus G I will have it next week :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey guise how is everyone???
> 
> I'm getting a Optimus G I will have it next week :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Do you have a new device every month? 

Congratz! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey guise how is everyone???
> 
> I'm getting a Optimus G I will have it next week :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Congrats! 

You getting it from CTO?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey guise how is everyone???
> 
> I'm getting a Optimus G I will have it next week :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Nice 
Also my congrats

How is everyone here?

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey guise how is everyone???
> 
> I'm getting a Optimus G I will have it next week :thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Had enough of the N4 ?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 12, 2013)

My friend said nexus 4 is fragile,  true?

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Do you have a new device every month?
> 
> Congratz!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm trading my Sony Xperia for it 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 AM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You getting it from CTO?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

---------- Post added at 05:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Had enough of the N4 ?

Click to collapse



No the nexus4 is the best phone I've ever used. I won't be letting it go till I have a nexus5 in my hands to replace it 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## roofrider (Jul 12, 2013)

Wtf! That new page bug is here 
This should fix it.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> My friend said nexus 4 is fragile,  true?
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



I don't think so but it is made of glass. I dropped my many times and its still next to pristine. I always have a case or bumper on it though while not at home. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## roofrider (Jul 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't think so but it is made of glass. ...
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



And oozes class!


----------



## veeman (Jul 12, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Well whats considered bad?

Click to collapse



Don't post ponies, spiderman,  etc. memes. And also,  don't be immature and engage in conversation like you would around adults. But that doesn't mean don't have fun though. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> And oozes class!

Click to collapse



+1 It's the only phone I don't get bored with constantly. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> +1 It's the only phone I don't get bored with constantly.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Glad to hear man. 

Rumored nexus 5 is gonna be from LG. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Glad to hear man.
> 
> Rumored nexus 5 is gonna be from LG.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea I don't mind it being from LG they did a great job with the n4. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi muffs.

Congrats on getting an OG, Jeff.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi muffs.
> 
> Congrats on getting an OG, Jeff.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks brother 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> This thread is not dead.
> 
> If i know right some brothers are just checking and lurking but don't feel like posting.
> 
> Hey that rhymed.

Click to collapse



*shifts eyes guiltly* Actually I'm way too lazy to bother replying. If the thread would have remained this quiet the past month or so, it would have made it easier for me *consider* going through the entirety of what I'd missed. 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea I don't mind it being from LG they did a great job with the n4.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Glad to hear you're getting the G.  IMHO, I think that the Nexus series is full of well designed and good phones. :good: The Nexus One from HTC had a really innovative design. :thumbup:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 12, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Glad to hear you're getting the G.  IMHO, I think that the Nexus series is full of well designed and good phones. :good: The Nexus One from HTC had a really innovative design. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I was hoping that HTC or Sony would make it to be honest. But I'm ok with LG like I said. I'm really disappointed in the Moto X specs from what I'm reading. The only thing is I've read that it's only gonna be $199 off contract so I would defiantly consider buying it at that price.


We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Groot (Jul 13, 2013)

good morning awesome frat people


----------



## roofrider (Jul 13, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning awesome fat people

Click to collapse



We are not fat.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> We are not fat.

Click to collapse



Bored, huh?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Bored, huh?

Click to collapse



Lol, how did your week go?


----------



## cascabel (Jul 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, how did your week go?

Click to collapse



you know roofie is bored when he asks itchy about his week.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, how did your week go?

Click to collapse



Fine.




cascabel said:


> you know roofie is bored when he asks itchy about his week.

Click to collapse




Go back to lurking. :sly:


----------



## roofrider (Jul 13, 2013)

cascabel said:


> you know roofie is bored when he asks itchy about his week.

Click to collapse



I dare you to stop using invisible mode. :sly:


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 13, 2013)

Ohai Itchy! And is that Roofie!?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 13, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Ohai Itchy! And is that Roofie!?

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Groot (Jul 13, 2013)

lol good afternoon cass, roofie and ichi, welcome back dude!

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 13, 2013)

No class today... will be bored sitting at home all day


----------



## roofrider (Jul 13, 2013)

Thread still has only 4 stars! 
Which idiota gave fewer stars?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Thread still has only 4 stars!
> Which idiota gave fewer stars?

Click to collapse



Some people on tapatalk don't rate at all  


        I'm one of them:sly:
    


Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Deadly (Jul 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You really shouldn't talk about  @Deadly like that

Click to collapse



**sees first post** /thinks, let me forgive him this once.


RohinZaraki said:


> Yeah, he's a dad now

Click to collapse



**Sees second one** /thinks, not this again!


veeman said:


> Wut? When did he get married?

Click to collapse



**sees third post** /thinks, now i'm in trouble..


flastnoles11 said:


> Who said you have to be married to have kids?  :what:

Click to collapse



**sees fourth post** /thinks, they sure know how to pull ones leg.. :sly:


deathnotice01 said:


> Do you have a new device every month?
> 
> Congratz!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



exactly! lol.. the first thought i had was, how many does he gets every month..
Jeff sure is on roll 


roofrider said:


> Thread still has only 4 stars!
> Which idiota gave fewer stars?

Click to collapse



Now, this made me rate it! i never check those ratings lol!


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2013)

Sup frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 13, 2013)

hi sir    @Deadly, good afternoon from here

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hi BD! sup?

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hi BD! sup?

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hi BD! sup?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi sir   @Deadly, good afternoon from here
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Eren.
How are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm doing fine, studying as well for the exams next week, also doing projects, also watching 2 animes and despicable me all at the same time, oh and also lurking xda forums as well  how about you BD?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm doing well, thank you.
Listening to some music, having some coffee and browsing XDA 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 13, 2013)

cool life e, haha that's good BD


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 13, 2013)

Driving home from holiday now  I hope my phone has arrived 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 13, 2013)

Evening y'all. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jul 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> **sees first post** /thinks, let me forgive him this once.
> 
> **Sees second one** /thinks, not this again!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello @Deadly 
Does your kid have an xda account? :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Evening y'all.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Howdy, Smiles.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hello @Deadly
> Does your kid have an xda account? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



You really shouldn't ask that. :sly:

Even his grand kid has one


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 13, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You really shouldn't ask that. :sly:
> 
> Even his grand kid has one

Click to collapse



Lololol

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Deadly (Jul 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hello @Deadly
> Does your kid have an xda account? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




gadgetroid said:


> You really shouldn't ask that. :sly:
> 
> Even his grand kid has one

Click to collapse



Help yourselves, you trolls :sly: i'll just ignore.. :silly:


----------



## veeman (Jul 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Help yourselves, you trolls :sly: i'll just ignore.. :silly:

Click to collapse



Noooooooo! Y u ignore us? 

Also, where were you? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Help yourselves, you trolls :sly: i'll just ignore.. :silly:

Click to collapse



Hello Mr. Deadly!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello Mr. Deadly!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Herlow Mr pasta, how dost thou fare? Btw, add moi on g+

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 13, 2013)

I hazz the sadzzz... 

No one adds me on G+


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I hazz the sadzzz...
> 
> No one adds me on G+

Click to collapse



Who cares about G+ :what:

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> l
> exactly! lol.. the first thought i had was, how many does he gets every month..
> Jeff sure is on roll

Click to collapse



How though I got my nexus in Nov then my Xperia tl which is what I'm trading for the OG about 4 months ago. Now the OG That's it  

The OG will probably get used more by my girl and I'll use my x+ more which is what she lives on now.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Noooooooo! Y u ignore us?
> 
> Also, where were you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Y u no pay attention to thread??? You would know where he was if you did. I haz disapoints :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Herlow Mr pasta, how dost thou fare? Btw, add moi on g+
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



I don't use G+. And...




Spoiler



MY NAME ISN'T PASTA!!!



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't use G+. And...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't use g+ either but it adds you to my hangout contacts. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I don't use g+ either but it adds you to my hangout contacts.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Just PM me your gmail.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Just PM me your gmail.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There, now you haz. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## veeman (Jul 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How though I got my nexus in Nov then my Xperia tl which is what I'm trading for the OG about 4 months ago. Now the OG That's it
> 
> The OG will probably get used more by my girl and I'll use my x+ more which is what she lives on now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't post here very much anymore. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Ohai  Mr. Pasta

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Apex (Jul 13, 2013)

*Caturday!*


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ohai  Mr. Pasta
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



*Pizza







Apex said:


>

Click to collapse



Hello, Señor Apex! How are you?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ohai  Mr. Pasta
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Hehe, my mom said I was an idiot for buying a spaghetti car. I laugh now every time I drive pasta. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hehe, my mom said I was an idiot for buying a spaghetti car. I laugh now every time I drive pasta.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I don't get the above quoted post

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Apex (Jul 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Busy. Always so goddamned busy. You?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I don't post here very much anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Why??

Sent from meow Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------




Apex said:


>

Click to collapse



Amazing 

Sent from meow Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## veeman (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I don't get the above quoted post
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Facepalm.jpg

Spaghetti = type of pasta

Pasta sounds like 'past her' . 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

Apex said:


> Busy. Always so goddamned busy. You?

Click to collapse



Same here. Got a lot to do on XDA and IRL.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jul 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How though I got my nexus in Nov then my Xperia tl which is what I'm trading for the OG about 4 months ago. Now the OG That's it
> 
> The OG will probably get used more by my girl and I'll use my x+ more which is what she lives on now.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^

Click to collapse



I was just kidding.. but, for one who buys phone once in 2-4 years.. it looks like a phone/month lol :silly:


Android Pizza said:


> I don't use G+. And...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hide fail  xda uses hide tag.. 


Apex said:


> Busy. Always so goddamned busy. You?

Click to collapse



Hi apex, You still on same job? or changed it?  last i remember you were thinking of...

@ veeman.. I was busy with exams and IRL..


----------



## Apex (Jul 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I was just kidding.. but, for one who buys phone once in 2-4 years.. it looks like a phone/month lol :silly:
> 
> hide fail  xda uses hide tag..
> Hi apex, You still on same job? or changed it?  last i remember you were thinking of...
> ...

Click to collapse



Same job. But, today is house cleaning day and going through my 250GB of music to compile a playlist for an event. Oh, and I have to clean my chameleon's enclosure. It's full of lizard shiit.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey guis.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jul 13, 2013)

Apex said:


> Same job. But, today is house cleaning day and going through my 250GB of music to compile a playlist for an event. Oh, and I have to clean my chameleon's enclosure. It's full of lizard shiit.

Click to collapse



oh, cool.. i hate cleaning though.. because its mostly cleaning after few months usually.. and i need more than 2-3 hours for cleaning :sly:

@ sharukhraza.. hey there!, do you by any chance know sharukh khan or a fan of him?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I was just kidding.. but, for one who buys phone once in 2-4 years.. it looks like a phone/month lol :silly:

Click to collapse



I knew you we joking and I'm not mad. I just couldn't figure out why a few people thought that I get phones all the time. I wish I did I'm obsessed with phones lol. I really want an HTC one but I'm not sure if I should or not cause there is other great phones coming out. 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> oh, cool.. i hate cleaning though.. because its mostly cleaning after few months usually.. and i need more than 2-3 hours for cleaning :sly:
> 
> @ sharukhraza.. hey there!, do you by any chance know sharukh khan or a fan of him?

Click to collapse



Sup deadly

Lolz no I'm not... I've heard of him but I don't listen to music so... Yeah.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jul 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> oh, cool.. i hate cleaning though.. because its mostly cleaning after few months usually.. and i need more than 2-3 hours for cleaning :sly:
> 
> @ sharukhraza.. hey there!, do you by any chance know sharukh khan or a fan of him?

Click to collapse



My house isn't really that bad, except for the dog hair every-freaking-where. Two Huskys and a Catahoula. It's a regular zoo over here. 

3 dogs
2 Guinea Pigs (daughter's)
2 Fire-Bellied toads (son's)
1 Bearded Dragon
1 Jackson Chameleon
17 fish

But, it's only the dogs that are the main cause of the mess. Them, and the kids - almost the same, minus the shedding.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sup deadly
> 
> Lolz no I'm not... I've heard of him but I don't listen to music so... Yeah.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's an actor not singer:sly:

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> He's an actor not singer:sly:
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Oh yeah my bad... Just goes to show how much I don't know about him..

But didn't he make a few songs too?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Oh yeah my bad... Just goes to show how much I don't know about him..
> 
> But didn't he make a few songs too?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Actors dance(or act) in songs, not sings them

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Apex (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Actors dance(or act) in songs, not sings them
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Wrong:


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Apex said:


> Wrong:

Click to collapse



In India, generally yes, shahrukh Khan belongs to India, we were talking about him

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Apex (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> In India, generally yes, shahrukh Khan belongs to India, we were talking about him
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Apex said:


>

Click to collapse



 thanks

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## roofrider (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol, Apex is active.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 13, 2013)

Apex said:


>

Click to collapse



I hope that's water on him

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 13, 2013)

So much fail in this thread


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 13, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> So much fail in this thread

Click to collapse



That's why you can't stay away from it


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 13, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> So much fail in this thread

Click to collapse





RohinZaraki said:


> That's why you can't stay away from it

Click to collapse






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 13, 2013)

Sup frat?

I made my first attempt at vector art today. I manually drew a sketch that I found in my brother's room using adobe illustrator. Can I get your opinions?


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 13, 2013)

That looks really good Itchy. :good:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> I made my first attempt at vector art today. I manually drew a sketch that I found in my brother's room in adobe illustrator. Can I get your opinions?

Click to collapse



I really like it. You can really well :thumbup::thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Apex (Jul 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's why you can't stay away from it

Click to collapse



Lulz


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I was just kidding.. but, for one who buys phone once in 2-4 years.. it looks like a phone/month lol :silly:
> 
> hide fail  xda uses hide tag..
> Hi apex, You still on same job? or changed it?  last i remember you were thinking of...
> ...

Click to collapse



Not on Tapatalk. Want a screenshot?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not on Tapatalk. Want a screenshot?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya, spoiler works on tapatalk but hide works on tapatalk and Web version. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Ya, spoiler works on tapatalk but hide works on tapatalk and Web version.
> 
> ______________________________________
> [APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

Click to collapse



Well, now I know.

#themoreyouknow

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's why you can't stay away from it

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> I made my first attempt at vector art today. I manually drew a sketch that I found in my brother's room using adobe illustrator. Can I get your opinions?

Click to collapse



It doesn't have a face... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> I made my first attempt at vector art today. I manually drew a sketch that I found in my brother's room using adobe illustrator. Can I get your opinions?

Click to collapse



ITCHY!!! *hugs*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






It does, actually. There's an eye below the horn.




Android Pizza said:


> ITCHY!!! *hugs*
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It does, actually. There's an eye below the horn.

Click to collapse



Sorry. I missed you. It's not the same without you.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sorry. I missed you. It's not the same without you.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How come I don't get hugs when you see me 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## undercover (Jul 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How come I don't get hugs when you see me
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Typical woman... Humping is not enough anymore, she wants "relationship"... 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> I made my first attempt at vector art today. I manually drew a sketch that I found in my brother's room using adobe illustrator. Can I get your opinions?

Click to collapse



Is that a Behemoth from Kingdom Hearts  ???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Is that a Behemoth from Kingdom Hearts  ???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Let the nerd begin...


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> I made my first attempt at vector art today. I manually drew a sketch that I found in my brother's room using adobe illustrator. Can I get your opinions?

Click to collapse



just found the face located on the bottom of the horn

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> Typical woman... Humping is not enough anymore, she wants "relationship"...
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2013)

The tread, it's... It's alive Jim. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Is that a Behemoth from Kingdom Hearts  ???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Yup.  I forgot it's name. Makes sense, since my brother was playing kingdom hearts a few days ago.
Now I can fill it in with the correct colors.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 14, 2013)

Good morning frat

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How come I don't get hugs when you see me
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Because you're always here. If u wuntz hugz, u can haz hugz :rasta:






undercover said:


> Typical woman... Humping is not enough anymore, she wants "relationship"...
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



*slaps across the face*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> The tread, it's... It's alive Jim.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse








Yes, the tread is alive.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 14, 2013)

Good then
BTW i don't have time to lurk much in this thread
Though i like this thread very much :/

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Good then
> BTW i don't have time to lurk much in this thread
> Though i like this thread very much :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I think your signature needs to be bigger.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> I think your signature needs to be bigger.

Click to collapse



Really
I think its ok 

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes, the tread is alive.

Click to collapse



Tread iz happies. 







fifa2151 said:


> Good then
> BTW i don't have time to lurk much in this thread
> Though i like this thread very much :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I leik the tread too  

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Really
> I think its ok
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



No, you should use a bigger image. 1280x720 at least. HD signatures are in.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 14, 2013)

I like only small siggy



























Like you

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, you should use a bigger image. 1280x720 at least. HD signatures are in.

Click to collapse



Noob. 

Use a full HD 1980x1020 for a sig. Makes all dem colors pop out. 


Also, 
Iseewhatyoudidthar 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 14, 2013)

*comes running from bed* Jeff!!! *hugs* 
And I congratulate all on taking this thread to a new extreme for the month... 13 pages!


----------



## Deadly (Jul 14, 2013)

Multi quote coming through..




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I knew you we joking and I'm not mad. I just couldn't figure out why a few people thought that I get phones all the time. I wish I did I'm obsessed with phones lol. I really want an HTC one but I'm not sure if I should or not cause there is other great phones coming out.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



lol.. wait a bit and you can get a better one. Don't buy all at same time span. Iykwim..




shahrukhraza said:


> Sup deadly
> 
> Lolz no I'm not... I've heard of him but I don't listen to music so... Yeah.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



as gogeta said, he is an actor.. nowadays he sucks.. I was just curious.. not a fan of him.. 




Apex said:


> My house isn't really that bad, except for the dog hair every-freaking-where. Two Huskys and a Catahoula. It's a regular zoo over here.
> 
> 3 dogs
> 2 Guinea Pigs (daughter's)
> ...

Click to collapse



well, I lice in hostel.. so, cleaning is once in a while.. in home mom does cleaning everyday.. 

It sure sounds like a small zoo lol. So many animals.. who takes care of them? I mean you don't stay in home to feed them.. so, who gives them food? 




Ichigo said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> I made my first attempt at vector art today. I manually drew a sketch that I found in my brother's room using adobe illustrator. Can I get your opinions?

Click to collapse



not bad.. try few times.. and you might become very good at it I think.. 




Android Pizza said:


> Not on Tapatalk. Want a screenshot?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



tapatalk supports spoiler tag.. doesn't mean its supported by xda:sly:




deathnotice01 said:


> The tread, it's... It's alive Jim.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



potato is alive too




fifa2151 said:


> Really
> I think its ok
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



**face palm**

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr.Facepalm your number of contact of your face and palm are damn too high

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Groot (Jul 14, 2013)

hello frat people! sup


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 14, 2013)

Morning Frat


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

Sup inspector gadget? 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Groot (Jul 14, 2013)

yo Gogeta thanks for your recommendations, got it running and I can study while lying down


----------



## undercover (Jul 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Noob.
> 
> Use a full HD 1980x1020 for a sig. Makes all dem colors pop out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's soo 2012. 4k sigs are in now. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## _Variable (Jul 14, 2013)

Long time no see, frat  Whats the latest?


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Sup inspector gadget?
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Nothing much. Just working on my ROM. 

Long time no see, @SammyDroidWiz


----------



## _Variable (Jul 14, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Nothing much. Just working on my ROM.
> 
> Long time no see, @SammyDroidWiz

Click to collapse



Yeah, 7th grade is hard....


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 14, 2013)

HeY all!!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

Haiiiiii doctaaaaaa!

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## roofrider (Jul 14, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> HeY all!!

Click to collapse



Funny or Gtfo!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Bye guys. I'm going to a summer camp tomorrow. Won't be back for about a week. Thought I might say bye early...bye!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

*and tinala*



Android Pizza said:


> Bye guys. I'm going to a summer camp tomorrow. Won't be back for about a week. Thought I might say bye early...bye!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Brother i found you! ive been looking for you i hope you enjoy camp


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pasta said:


> Brother i found you! ive been looking for you i hope you enjoy camp

Click to collapse



What the HECK?!

Who are you?!!?!! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What the HECK?!
> 
> Who are you?!!?!!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its me your own brother don't you know me?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pasta said:


> Its me your own brother don't you know me?

Click to collapse



No...I have few guesses who you might be, though.

BTW, your avatar is lame. You can do better than that!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No...I have few guesses who you might be, though.
> 
> BTW, your avatar is lame. You can do better than that!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's probably your brother from another mother? xD

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> He's probably your brother from another mother? xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Uh...no.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No...I have few guesses who you might be, though.
> 
> BTW, your avatar is lame. You can do better than that!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thats not nice i'm telling mom on you for being mean to me.


----------



## hanisod (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pasta said:


> Thats not nice i'm telling mom on you for being mean to me.

Click to collapse



Ohhhh. Uhhhh

Android Pizza is in trouble 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pasta said:


> Thats not nice i'm telling mom on you for being mean to me.

Click to collapse



You're not my brother! I don't know who you are, but you're freaking me out!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're not my brother! I don't know who you are, but you're freaking me out!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes im pretty sure im your brother i see you almost everyday? Why don't you remember me are you ok?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pasta said:


> Yes im pretty sure im your brother i see you almost everyday? Why don't you remember me are you ok?

Click to collapse



Uh...I have three brothers, two I haven't seen in years, and one that's right next to me. I don't know you!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...I have three brothers, two I haven't seen in years, and one that's right next to me. I don't know you!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



are you sure your ok because its so weird why don't you remember me? I only joined this because i know how much you love this and your android and stuff. Please just remember me?


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...I have three brothers, two I haven't seen in years, and one that's right next to me. I don't know you!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tell your brother I say hi.
Oh, wait, never mind.



Android Pasta said:


> Yes im pretty sure im your brother i see you almost everyday? Why don't you remember me are you ok?

Click to collapse



Hi.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Tell your brother I say hi.
> Oh, wait, never mind.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's not my brother. He's some random troll.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Tell your brother I say hi.
> Oh, wait, never mind.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi brothers friend!


----------



## Android Noodle (Jul 14, 2013)

android pasta said:


> are you sure your ok because its so weird why don't you remember me? I only joined this because i know how much you love this and your android and stuff. Please just remember me?

Click to collapse



the gangs all here


----------



## hanisod (Jul 14, 2013)

WTF is going on here?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Noodle said:


> the gangs all here

Click to collapse



Please....don't. I don't know who you are, but this isn't funny.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He's not my brother. He's some random troll.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't think so.







Android Pasta said:


> Hi brothers friend!

Click to collapse




Hello brother of Android Pizza.






Android Noodle said:


> the gangs all here

Click to collapse



Hello. I assume you are too a brother of AndroidPizza.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> WTF is going on here?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Someone thinks that it's time to troll me. I'm almost positive I know who.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## annezeil (Jul 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> WTF is going on here?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



3 of the 4 brothers i guess?


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He's not my brother. He's some random troll.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



IM YOUR BROTHER! And what is a troll i'm not to good with the internet?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

annezeil said:


> 3 of the 4 brothers i guess?

Click to collapse



And who are you? I can see this is your first post.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] My Frat House Brings All The Mods To The Yard...*

@Android Pasta 

Nice to meet pizzas brother. So you decided to see what he always doing on here. What a good brother you are.

@Android Pizza 

Be nice to your brother seriously.  You only have so many brothers you know

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Android Breadstick (Jul 14, 2013)

android pizza said:


> and who are you? I can see this is your first post.
> 
> Sent from my motorola atrix hd using xparent green tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hey hey hey!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @Android Pasta
> 
> Nice to meet pizzas brother. So you decided to see what he always doing on here. What a good brother you are.
> @Android Pizza
> ...

Click to collapse



Once again...


I don't know these people!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Breadstick said:


> hey hey hey!

Click to collapse



Hey it's pizzas other brother. Nice to meet you also

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## annezeil (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And who are you? I can see this is your first post.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i just don't like to answer... But i think this is funny so i thought : why not?
And i joined Xda a couple of months ago but i don't look at it that much..


----------



## hanisod (Jul 14, 2013)

Who ever is doing this
My god I'm laughing my a** off

Thank you. Thank you xD

Biggest troll operation I've ever seen in my entire life 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Breadstick said:


> hey hey hey!

Click to collapse



I literally loled.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

*sicseho facta*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @Android Pasta
> 
> Nice to meet pizzas brother. So you decided to see what he always doing on here. What a good brother you are.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi brothers other friend i love hanging with my bro but he is acting weird i hope everything is ok.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I literally loled.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why do you laugh at your brother?????

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## annezeil (Jul 14, 2013)

Soooo, there are 4 now? Pizza, Breadstick, Noodles and Pasta?

Wel, i bet your brothers love you very much Pizza, why else would they join?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 14, 2013)

I think it's awesome we have the whole Italian android family here now :thumbup::thumbup: 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## hanisod (Jul 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I think it's awesome we have the whole Italian android family here now :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Seriously now
What the hell is going on?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why do you laugh at your brother?????
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Because he has no avatar!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ext109 (Jul 14, 2013)

woah WTF is going on in here?! 

Noodles, pasta, breadthing???? DAFUQ


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

annezeil said:


> Soooo, there are 4 now? Pizza, Breadstick, Noodles and Pasta?
> 
> Wel, i bet your brothers love you very much Pizza, why else would they join?

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA, dude.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why do you laugh at your brother?????
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Yeah big brother is being mean and acting funny i hope he's alright.


----------



## Android Noodle (Jul 14, 2013)

im back. hopefully with an avatar


----------



## ext109 (Jul 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Who ever is doing this
> My god I'm laughing my a** off
> 
> Thank you. Thank you xD
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 hahahahahah


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Noodle said:


> im back. hopefully with an avatar

Click to collapse



Use the Roboto font, Lil bro. It matches the "Android".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## annezeil (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Welcome to XDA, dude.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you


----------



## Android Noodle (Jul 14, 2013)

*pracyour adieu8*



annezeil said:


> Thank you

Click to collapse



HOLY **** you're new! i didnt know. 

Welcome my fellow brony.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Noodle said:


> HOLY **** you're new! i didnt know.
> 
> Welcome my fellow brony.

Click to collapse



No no no. This is where I draw the line.

You are not a brony!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ext109 (Jul 14, 2013)

@annezeil is my actual sister.. I told her, BEGGED her, not to join xda only to post in OT but she just had to... Just because I seem to have a lot of fun here..  @AndroidPizza seriously now.. Who are these people? Not your actual family right?


----------



## Android Breadstick (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No no no. This is where I draw the line.
> 
> You are not a brony!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



xD


----------



## Android Noodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No no no. This is where I draw the line.
> 
> You are not a brony!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



.....Fine  (udontknowifiamornot)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

thom109 said:


> @annezeil is my actual sister.. I told her, BEGGED her, not to join xda only to post in OT but she just had to... Just because I seem to have a lot of fun here..
> @AndroidPizza seriously now.. Who are these people? Not your actual family right?

Click to collapse



Of course not!

I think I know who's doing this, though.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ext109 (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Of course not!
> 
> I think I know who's doing this, though.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who is it?


----------



## Android Noodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Of course not!
> 
> I think I know who's doing this, though.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



actually i just came here becuase it was on the new posts.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

thom109 said:


> Who is it?

Click to collapse



He'd be upset if I said his name.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ext109 (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He'd be upset if I said his name.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PM?


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Of course not!
> 
> I think I know who's doing this, though.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Brother will you help me root my phone please its a samsung galaxy s4 m919 plz help big bro?


----------



## Android Noodle (Jul 14, 2013)

*fashionable ciasneg*



Android Pasta said:


> Brother will you help me root my phone please its a samsung galaxy s4 m919 plz help big bro?

Click to collapse



DUDE the s4 is AWSOME!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

thom109 said:


> PM?

Click to collapse



Sure.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Breadstick (Jul 14, 2013)

HEY BROS WHATS SHAKIB?

Sent from my Magical Rice Cake [One] using Tapatalk 4 Alpha


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Breadstick said:


> HEY BROS WHATS SHAKIB?
> 
> Sent from my Magical Rice Cake [One] using Tapatalk 4 Alpha

Click to collapse



Nice avatar..."bro".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




Android Pasta said:


> Brother will you help me root my phone please its a samsung galaxy s4 m919 plz help big bro?

Click to collapse



Uh...yeah. Just look in your device's forum for a root exploit.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




Android Pasta said:


> Brother will you help me root my phone please its a samsung galaxy s4 m919 plz help big bro?

Click to collapse



Uh...yeah. Just look in your device's forum for a root exploit.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ext109 (Jul 14, 2013)

Got the PM. Good luck with sorting it out


----------



## Android Breadstick (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Nice avatar..."bro".
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Amazing typo... Thanks.  I was too lazy to download the font.  Effort.

Sent from my Magical Rice Cake [One] using Tapatalk 4 Alpha


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

thom109 said:


> Got the PM. Good luck with sorting it out

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean by "sorting it out".

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ext109 (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not sure what you mean by "sorting it out".
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Figuring out if it's him


----------



## Android Noodle (Jul 14, 2013)

so, what are we having for dinner


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

thom109 said:


> Figuring out if it's him

Click to collapse



Oh, that won't be a problem. If it is, I'll find out.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




Android Noodle said:


> so, what are we having for dinner

Click to collapse



Tortellini!

(Hah, finally found an Italian food that there's no "bro" for.)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Noodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh, that won't be a problem. If it is, I'll find out.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mmmmm good


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh, that won't be a problem. If it is, I'll find out.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brother dinner sounds Great!


----------



## Android Breadstick (Jul 14, 2013)

Oooo I like dinner.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Breadstick said:


> Oooo I like dinner.

Click to collapse



Don't we all?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pasta (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Don't we all?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I DO


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 14, 2013)

What the **** just happened.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> What the **** just happened.

Click to collapse



Trolls. That's what happened.


...hi pup!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Pizza. and congrats Jeff.
I am HUNGRY.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey Pizza. and congrats Jeff.
> I am HUNGRY.

Click to collapse



Eat the pasta, noodles and breadstick!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey Pizza. and congrats Jeff.
> I am HUNGRY.

Click to collapse



HI PUP!!!!!!! 

Thank u 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------

Man I gotta go to the Italian Androids house for dinner :thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> HI PUP!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank u
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They're banned.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 14, 2013)

who's banned? morning everyone

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> who's banned? morning everyone
> 
> Sent from a dull katana

Click to collapse



Android Pizzas brothers

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Groot (Jul 14, 2013)

mmkay, sorry to hear it, hows yer day jeff?

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> mmkay, sorry to hear it, hows yer day jeff?
> 
> Sent from a dull katana

Click to collapse



It was great but now I'm at work in the 92°f heat.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 15, 2013)

This was the first time in a while I've actually had a good laugh while reading this thread! That was awesome 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> mmkay, sorry to hear it, hows yer day jeff?
> 
> Sent from a dull katana

Click to collapse



They aren't actually my brothers...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

Good thing I'm saving up for a new tablet...cause mine just broke. And the worst part is that I have no idea how it happened. I open my tablet case, and--BOOM! Cracked screen!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 15, 2013)

mmkay, i too is saving pizza, saving for nexus 4, gym is so tiring!

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2013)

RIP Itallian android bros. 

Dammit pasta i missed the fun 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Who ever is doing this
> My god I'm laughing my a** off
> 
> Thank you. Thank you xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Not the biggest. But enough for some lulz to be had


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> RIP Itallian android bros.
> 
> Dammit pasta i missed the fun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it's too bad because LULZ were had my potato brethren  

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> RIP Itallian android bros.
> 
> Dammit pasta i missed the fun
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pasta is banned. Pizza, however, is not.
By the way, I need a nickname for you. What shall it be?


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Pasta is banned. Pizza, however, is not.
> By the way, I need a nickname for you. What shall it be?

Click to collapse



village idiot


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 15, 2013)

Wut?
:flipoff2:


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Wut?
> :flipoff2:

Click to collapse



Whut?? :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2013)

Veem, you troll...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Veem, you troll...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What did I did?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> What did I did?

Click to collapse



You edited the Last letter game OP to mimic the frat!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 15, 2013)

See the thread names :silly:

:flipoff2:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 15, 2013)

Crap the past few pages were funny
Good morning guys

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You edited the Last letter game OP to mimic the frat!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whut whut?? IDK what your're talking about.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Crap the past few pages were funny
> Good morning guys
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Hi!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> View attachment 2117065View attachment 2117067
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop trying to troll me. :crying::crying:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Stop trying to troll me. :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



You're the one trying to troll ME!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Whut whut?? IDK what your're talking about.

Click to collapse



You did this a while ago, didn't you?


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're the one trying to troll ME!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But I'm not a troll... I like chocolate and hugs.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> You did this a while ago, didn't you?

Click to collapse



I didn't do anything. O_O

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> You did this a while ago, didn't you?

Click to collapse



I didn't do anything. O_O


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> But I'm not a troll... I like chocolate and hugs.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, right. My bad. :thumbup:


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You did this a while ago, didn't you?

Click to collapse



I didn't do anything. O_O


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok we got the point.:sly:

:flipoff2:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2013)

Now, let's have Apex make this the last letter game :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

I'm off to bed. Goodnight guys, see ya in a week!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Now, let's have Apex make this the last letter game :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure you apologize to your brothers. :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Make sure you apologize to your brothers. :silly:

Click to collapse



Official_Rainbow_Dash isn't my brother, lol

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

Tomato

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Official_Rainbow_Dash isn't my brother, lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Organic


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 15, 2013)

Wrong thread dino wrong thread


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Wrong thread dino wrong thread

Click to collapse



Dude, that doesn't start with C. Make a word that starts with C...


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 15, 2013)

Cant:sly:


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Cant:sly:

Click to collapse



Today


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Now, let's have Apex make this the last letter game :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have fun at camp. Make lots of friends... maybe you'll even get a kiss 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Pasta is banned. Pizza, however, is not.
> By the way, I need a nickname for you. What shall it be?

Click to collapse



Supreme overlord of earth?



veeman said:


> village idiot

Click to collapse



That's Mr.Supreme overlord of earth to you.



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes it's too bad because LULZ were had my potato brethren
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Indeed. So much lulz without me.

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Have fun at camp. Make lots of friends... maybe you'll even get a kiss
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Kiss?

That's too amateur.

Hope he gets something more


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Supreme overlord of earth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like... 2 kisses?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Like... 2 kisses?

Click to collapse



2 kisses on both heads. Preferably from 2 of the female species.


----------



## undercover (Jul 15, 2013)

Lulz. Can we please have Android Macaroni, Salami and Pastie please? 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Kiss?
> 
> That's too amateur.
> 
> Hope he gets something more

Click to collapse



I hope so too but our Lil pasta needs his first kiss first 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Funny or Gtfo!

Click to collapse



I am funny, the problem is no one is insane enough to understand.


----------



## Deadly (Jul 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am funny, the problem is no one is insane enough to understand.

Click to collapse



If you are made to say "you are funny".. then it shows how much funny you are

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am funny, the problem is no one is insane enough to understand.

Click to collapse


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am funny, the problem is no one is insane enough to understand.

Click to collapse




No one is more insane than me. I don't understand.





Deadly said:


> If you are made to say "you are funny".. then it shows how much funny you are
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Hey! Deadly! How are you? How's the kid? Life as a mod treating ya well?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 15, 2013)

Deadly said:


> If you are made to say "you are funny".. then it shows how much funny you are
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



You are certainly not insane enough.



TeeJay!! said:


>

Click to collapse



You are on a higher level of insanity than I am.



Ichigo said:


> No one is more insane than me. I don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Deadly! How are you? How's the kid? Life as a mod treating ya well?

Click to collapse



Kid???


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 15, 2013)

That I am  

And you didn't know? Nitin has a kid now


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 15, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> That I am
> 
> And you didn't know? Nitin has a kid now

Click to collapse



Thats a Joke? Tell me its a joke!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thats a Joke? Tell me its a joke!

Click to collapse



noob


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> noob

Click to collapse



Orly.xap


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thats a Joke? Tell me its a joke!

Click to collapse



And you call yourself funny?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lulz. Can we please have Android Macaroni, Salami and Pastie please?
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Also maybe android pistachio. 







funnypharmacist said:


> I am funny, the problem is no one is insane enough to understand.

Click to collapse



I have high comprehension of humorous articles. 






Deadly said:


> If you are made to say "you are funny".. then it shows how much funny you are
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Ola senor. 
How is thee? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



One of my favorite shows. :thumbup:


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> One of my favorite shows. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



The point is, today is my burthday.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> The point is, today is my burthday.

Click to collapse








We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Merci!
Today is catnip day.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> The point is, today is my burthday.

Click to collapse



Burthday? What's that?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Merci!
> Today is catnip day.

Click to collapse



Haha that's so how cats are when they have catnip. Faces to the ground :thumbup:. Hope you have a great day are you doing anything special???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Burthday? What's that?

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha best cat pic ever 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha that's so how cats are when they have catnip. Faces to the ground :thumbup:. Hope you have a great day are you doing anything special???
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Lol here's that 40 sec clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YJ0bdmxZv8U

Thanks. Nothing big planned as of now, might go out later.


----------



## cascabel (Jul 15, 2013)

happy bday roofie. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)

cascabel said:


> happy bday roofie. :beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Thanks mate! lurker.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday roofy! :beer: Congrats on living thus far. :thumbup:
Let's hope you can survive 'till your next one. :beer:


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 15, 2013)

Happy birthday roofie! 

And hello everyones

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (Jul 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Thanks mate! lurker.

Click to collapse




i am everywhere and nowhere at once. 




Ichigo said:


> Happy Birthday roofy! :beer: Congrats on living thus far. :thumbup:
> Let's hope you can survive 'till your next one. :beer:

Click to collapse



this sounds like a greeting ending with a threat. how sweet.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Happy birthday roofie
veeman is copying this thread :sly:
Y not go to that thread

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Happy birthday roofie!
> 
> And hello everyones

Click to collapse



Thanks and hola!



Ichigo said:


> Happy Birthday roofy! :beer: Congrats on living thus far. :thumbup:
> Let's hope you can survive 'till your next one. :beer:

Click to collapse



Oh i will, just make sure you do. 

Thanks, Gogeta.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jul 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Official_Rainbow_Dash isn't my brother, lol
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So did you find the trollers because i love my new samsung galaxy s4 my brother helped me root.


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 15, 2013)

Roofie's gonna fall with the confetti today. 

Happy birthday Ceiling


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2013)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY UMBILICAL FREEDOM DAY!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Roofie's gonna fall with the confetti today.
> Happy birthday Ceiling

Click to collapse





deathnotice01 said:


> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY UMBILICAL FREEDOM DAY!

Click to collapse



Ceiling cat expresses his gratitude.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 15, 2013)

Best wishes macha! pardy!!


----------



## hanisod (Jul 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Not the biggest. But enough for some lulz to be had

Click to collapse



What the.... there's worse?

At least
That one gave me a good laugh xD


Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ceiling cat expresses his gratitude.

Click to collapse



Happy birthday, roofie!


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 15, 2013)

Happy birthday roofie!!!!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!
What are you all up to anyway?


----------



## K.A. (Jul 15, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Happy birthday roofie!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



LMFAO that sig!! :laugh::laugh:

CHAMP20NS xD


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 15, 2013)

K.A. said:


> LMFAO that sig!! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> CHAMP20NS xD

Click to collapse



Any problem 

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## K.A. (Jul 15, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Any problem
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



GGMU  #MoyesIsOurGod


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 15, 2013)

K.A. said:


> GGMU  #MoyesIsOurGod

Click to collapse



No #MoyesOut :banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## K.A. (Jul 15, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> No #MoyesOut :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



#MoyesOut


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

#what's happening?? 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## roofrider (Jul 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> #what's happening??
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



Their eyes are out.


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 15, 2013)

K.A. said:


> GGMU

Click to collapse



Go Get More Undies?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday roofie 
Hey frat

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Why darkshadow & teejay using same avatar?:screwy:

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm dying to change it! But crapatalk just doesn't agree... So the work is pending


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Never happens with me

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 15, 2013)

There 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Anybody ever tried to edit CWM backup img files using IMGtool?  :silly:

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Have fun at camp. Make lots of friends... maybe you'll even get a kiss
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Uh...okay then.







deathnotice01 said:


> Supreme overlord of earth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I think I'll wait a few years for that.





veeman said:


> Like... 2 kisses?

Click to collapse





Lololololol




deathnotice01 said:


> 2 kisses on both heads. Preferably from 2 of the female species.

Click to collapse




:sly:






undercover said:


> Lulz. Can we please have Android Macaroni, Salami and Pastie please?
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Oh, so you like them, but you don't like me? :banghead:







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I hope so too but our Lil pasta needs his first kiss first
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------

Oh, BTW Happy Birthday roof!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2013)

Happy birthday roofrider! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello Guys. I was a bit inconsistent with my posts here as I was busy with college assignments, I am 25% of a pharmacist now. 
And now I am back to get trolled, I would prefer saying that instead of say I am back to troll because I am the one who gets trolled here 

Hope I am still a member here and you people still remember me 

Roofrider Happy Birthday.
@Apex Would you mind adding me as a member in the OP


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello Guys. I was a bit inconsistent with my posts here as I was busy with college assignments, I am 25% of a pharmacist now.
> And now I am back to get trolled, I would prefer saying that instead of say I am back to troll because I am the one who gets trolled here
> 
> Hope I am still a member here and you people still remember me
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmmm I think I remember you 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello Guys. I was a bit inconsistent with my posts here as I was busy with college assignments, I am 25% of a pharmacist now.
> And now I am back to get trolled, I would prefer saying that instead of say I am back to troll because I am the one who gets trolled here
> 
> Hope I am still a member here and you people still remember me
> ...

Click to collapse



I want my funnies and i want them now Mr.75% funny. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I want my funnies and i want them now Mr.75% funny.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



He's more like Mr.33% funny 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 15, 2013)

Funny funny funny funny puny funny funny puny


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hmmmm I think I remember you
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Glad that you do!


deathnotice01 said:


> I want my funnies and i want them now Mr.75% funny.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



here iz me teh funny 


DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He's more like Mr.33% funny
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



why 33%???


----------



## K.A. (Jul 15, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Go Get More Undies?

Click to collapse



GayGayManchusterUnited -_-you plastic supporter!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

My 1 post made 2 people change their avatar 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Helloooo everyone
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



What ever happened to this guy?


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 15, 2013)

werked said:


> Hiidy hooo

Click to collapse



And whatever happened to her?


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> And whatever happened to her?

Click to collapse



Nothing. I still see her around occasionally.

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

It's happening. Apple is now killing off people. What is their motive, though? :sly:

http://www.geek.com/apple/woman-dies-from-electrocution-answering-call-on-her-iphone-1562081/


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> why 33%???

Click to collapse



Sorry that's too high I meant 23% 

Better???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 15, 2013)

Stop xda.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's happening. Apple is now killing off people. What is their motive, though? :sly:
> 
> http://www.geek.com/apple/woman-dies-from-electrocution-answering-call-on-her-iphone-1562081/

Click to collapse



Yea you told already 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's happening. Apple is now killing off people. What is their motive, though? :sly:
> 
> http://www.geek.com/apple/woman-dies-from-electrocution-answering-call-on-her-iphone-1562081/

Click to collapse



Lawyer sues Apple for ‘making him a porn addict’

http://metro.co.uk/2013/07/15/lawyer-sues-apple-for-making-him-a-porn-addict-3882640/

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Lawyer sues Apple for ‘making him a porn addict’
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/07/15/lawyer-sues-apple-for-making-him-a-porn-addict-3882640/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Backfire to apple

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Groot (Jul 15, 2013)

morning frat people! 

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> morning frat people!
> 
> Sent from a dull katana

Click to collapse



What's up proper Eren???

Sent from meow Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 16, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hai der emptyem.


----------



## hanisod (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Best trolling I've ever seen until now xD

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey there senior Moderatrollolololol 

How iz u??? 

Sent from meow Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## Apex (Jul 16, 2013)

Sup hommies? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Sup hommies?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey apex 

Sent from meow Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Apex said:


> Sup hommies?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 16, 2013)

How's everybody doing?  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Who are you and what have you done with empty-em? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

And deleted


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> And deleted

Click to collapse



Thank gawd 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> And deleted

Click to collapse



Damn, should have come earlier 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Damn, should have come earlier
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



It was nothing worth seeing just a spammer that won't quit

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok  I'll quit because you told me to


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Ok  I'll quit because you told me to

Click to collapse







Don't doooooetttttttt 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol  

Like I'm quitting


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Lol
> 
> Like I'm quitting

Click to collapse









We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Sup hommies?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wassup boiiiiiiii! 


M_T_M said:


> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hola mister empty m. What's up my favorite moderatroll.


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> How's everybody doing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi there moderatrololololololololol

It's nice talking to empty people.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

Dead thread is dead :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Alive:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

It's gonna be hot today :thumbdown:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 16, 2013)

@undercover


----------



## undercover (Jul 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @undercover

Click to collapse



What? 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

Just took these pics at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just took these pics at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Give the poor bugs some privacy, Jeff!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Give the poor bugs some privacy, Jeff!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Flies better have my money :sly:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 16, 2013)

So, my Gnex arrived, but it's defective. It won't charge. I'm sending it back to be replaced and I'll have to wait another 3+ weeks.. I am very, very annoyed. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

.....


----------



## roofrider (Jul 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Sh*t happens:sly:
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



So, you just confirmed your date with an infraction. Hope you enjoy it. :silly:


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> So, you just confirmed your date with an infraction. Hope you enjoy it. :silly:

Click to collapse



This is real mess
http://igyaan.in/52567/android-may-get-banned-in-india-says-government/ 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## roofrider (Jul 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> This is real mess
> http://igyaan.in/52567/android-may-get-banned-in-india-says-government/
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



I can't see that happening, that's idiotic.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I can't see that happening, that's idiotic.

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Better ban those websites/apps
Than banning android -.-

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## nolinuxnoparty (Jul 16, 2013)

Yo.

I am nolinuxnoparty 

13 year old in love with XDA ^_^

I love playing guitar and sitting down spamming in OT 

I hate Rebecca Black and Justin Beiber and all beileibers :silly:

I hope this is enough 

*** Sent from my muffined katana  ***


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 16, 2013)

nolinuxnoparty said:


> Yo.
> 
> I am nolinuxnoparty
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello there. You have to change your profile picture to the one mentioned in the first page.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

You hate blieber... So you have him in your mind so you like him but how can you hate him when you like him?


----------



## nolinuxnoparty (Jul 16, 2013)

Sir  @gadgetroid: Done 
Sir  @TeeJay!!: LOL. :silly: I like him but I hate him kinda thing? :confuso:

EDIT:

Salute to all the "SIRs" here

Especially Sir @Apex


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

:sly: blieber


----------



## Apex (Jul 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hello there. You have to change your profile picture to the one mentioned in the first page.

Click to collapse



Actually, that's incorrect. There is a pledge drive every 2 months, at which time a prospective pledge will have to secure a sponsor (an active member) and will be allowed to follow the pledge criteria after a watch period. It's been discussed in previous pages. Call it the 'new' protocol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jul 16, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43129797&postcount=40011

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jul 16, 2013)

Read the flipping OP noobs. Rule no1 on xda. 

Kthxbye

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Actually, that's incorrect. There is a pledge drive every 2 months, at which time a prospective pledge will have to secure a sponsor (an active member) and will be allowed to follow the pledge criteria after a watch period. It's been discussed in previous pages. Call it the 'new' protocol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Apex said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43129797&postcount=40011
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





undercover said:


> Read the flipping OP noobs. Rule no1 on xda.
> 
> Kthxbye
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



When did all that happen!? 

I should read all the pages now. And sorry for giving out wrong info.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> When did all that happen!?
> 
> I should read all the pages now. And sorry for giving out wrong info.

Click to collapse



When your were inactive 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> When did all that happen!?
> 
> I should read all the pages now. And sorry for giving out wrong info.

Click to collapse



Even I'm lazy to read out all pages so i skip most pages 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just took these pics at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Darn it Jeff you perv. 

Nice catch though, makes a nice documentation for nat geo. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Read the flipping OP noobs. Rule no1 on xda.
> 
> Kthxbye
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



I thought it was to recognize  @M_T_M as the king of trolls? 

Now i have to go and rearrange my rules 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Read the flipping OP noobs. Rule no1 on xda.
> 
> Kthxbye
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



I thought it was to recognize @M_T_M as the king of trolls? 

Now i have to go and rearrange my rules 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Apex (Jul 16, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Even I'm lazy to read out all pages so i skip most pages
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You'll do well here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

@Apex... When can you change the OP??


----------



## Apex (Jul 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @Apex... When can you change the OP??

Click to collapse



Change it to what? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @Apex... When can you change the OP??

Click to collapse



Apex is not op.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Apex is not op.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Who is?

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who is?
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



You are.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Change it to what?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I meant edit it


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> You are.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Right!

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> When did all that happen!?
> 
> I should read all the pages now. And sorry for giving out wrong info.

Click to collapse



This was discussed and implemented during the locked down period 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Darn it Jeff you perv.
> 
> Nice catch though, makes a nice documentation for nat geo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43655757

 Such bravery @M_T_M such bravery


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, I missed a lot. 

And the frat seems to be dead nowadays. Before, I had to read a ton of pages when I came back. Now, it's hardly one or two...


----------



## roofrider (Jul 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43655757
> 
> Such bravery @M_T_M such bravery

Click to collapse





---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Read the flipping OP noobs. Rule no1 on xda.
> 
> Kthxbye
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Read the flipping OP noob.
The new protocol is not posted in the OP yet.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43655757
> 
> Such bravery @M_T_M such bravery

Click to collapse



Wth was that

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43655757
> 
> Such bravery @M_T_M such bravery

Click to collapse



Looks like MTM is bored. Lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Jul 16, 2013)

Yo roofie! Belated birthday wishes bro! 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Yo roofie! Belated birthday wishes bro!
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Who are you? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deadly (Jul 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



One who is searching a t-rex to exterminate.. I thought I told you last time:sly:

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> One who is searching a t-rex to exterminate.. I thought I told you last time:sly:
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



I'm bamboo.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Looks like MTM is bored. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



someone who understood :good:

*throws a cookie*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> someone who understood :good:
> 
> *throws a cookie*

Click to collapse



Your gonna have to hold up the cookie to him. Don't forget he's a rex and has little arms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> One who is searching a t-rex to exterminate.. I thought I told you last time:sly:
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse




They're extinct. That's illegal!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jeff.. you have a PM


----------



## Apex (Jul 16, 2013)

I can haz PM? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jul 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Well, I missed a lot.
> 
> And the frat seems to be dead nowadays. Before, I had to read a ton of pages when I came back. Now, it's hardly one or two...

Click to collapse



What it is, isn't "dead". It's just devoid of all the useless posts of n00b dribble that it had digressed toward. Now, it's pleasant and free of cluttered bullcrap. That's how we like it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Looks like MTM is bored. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Err...not necessarily you troll...more like losing me mind due to work and the insane amount of it!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Err...not necessarily you troll...more like losing me mind due to work and the insane amount of it!!!

Click to collapse



Evening, wasssup? 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey everyone.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Err...not necessarily you troll...more like losing me mind due to work and the insane amount of it!!!

Click to collapse



Yet, u find the time to troll, I mean post, on XDA.... 

_"The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see."_ 

_Winston Churchill_


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Yet, u find the time to troll, I mean post, on XDA....
> 
> _"The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see."_
> 
> _Winston Churchill_

Click to collapse



What else are you supposed to do during work? :what:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey everyone.

Click to collapse



Hiya pup

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




veeman said:


> What else are you supposed to do during work? :what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I post most of the time mite at work than I do when I'm off

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> What else are you supposed to do during work? :what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Wish I could at my job , I'm so jelly. 

_"The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see."_ 

_Winston Churchill_


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Err...not necessarily you troll...more like losing me mind due to work and the insane amount of it!!!

Click to collapse



Solution: Do more work, tons of it, until you finally
do loose your mind. Then you will no longer have a mind to loose.






Wolf Pup said:


> Hey everyone.

Click to collapse






Hey... Do I know you?




LoopDoGG79 said:


> Yet, u find the time to troll, I mean post, on XDA....
> 
> _"The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see."_
> 
> _Winston Churchill_

Click to collapse



You need to post here more often.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Evening, wasssup?
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



sup? 


LoopDoGG79 said:


> Yet, u find the time to troll, I mean post, on XDA....
> 
> _"The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see."_
> 
> _Winston Churchill_

Click to collapse



I run teh show here so...yep, I haz time every now and then :cyclops::silly:




Ichigo said:


> Solution: Do more work, tons of it, until you finally
> do loose your mind. Then you will no longer have a mind to loose.

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How come I don't get hugs when you see me
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> Hey... Do I know you?

Click to collapse



You... You've forgotten me?

Anyway, greatest gaming quote of 2013:
"_They think I'm a man out of control... but I never had so much control._" - Aiden Pierce


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> sup?
> 
> I run teh show here so...yep, I haz time every now and then :cyclops::silly:

Click to collapse



Well, I tried.






Wolf Pup said:


> You... You've forgotten me?
> 
> Anyway, greatest gaming quote of 2013:
> "_They think I'm a man out of control... but I never had so much control._" - Aiden Pierce

Click to collapse



How can I forget someone that I've never met? 
Seriously, who are you? You probably jut changed your name.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> sup?

Click to collapse



You bored or something, posting in the gli thread.  
And yup,  me thinks it's too soon 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You bored or something, posting in the gli thread.
> And yup,  me thinks it's too soon
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



But, but, but...I LOL'ed :crying:


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 16, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> But, but, but...I LOL'ed :crying:

Click to collapse



Yada yada yada

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Yada yada yada
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How can I forget someone that I've never met?
> Seriously, who are you? You probably jut changed your name.

Click to collapse



Are you trolling? 
And, don't chat about name change, "Jessica". Lol.
Seriously, I'm Wolf. Wolf. Bad-Wolf. VercettiM?


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Are you trolling?
> And, don't chat about name change, "Jessica". Lol.
> Seriously, I'm Wolf. Wolf. Bad-Wolf. VercettiM?

Click to collapse



Que?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Are you trolling?
> And, don't chat about name change, "Jessica". Lol.
> Seriously, I'm Wolf. Wolf. Bad-Wolf. VercettiM?

Click to collapse



Sorry bro, I don't recall ever meeting you.  Sorry.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You... You've forgotten me?
> 
> Anyway, greatest gaming quote of 2013:
> "_They think I'm a man out of control... but I never had so much control._" - Aiden Pierce

Click to collapse



Snip, snip puppy

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sorry bro, I don't recall ever meeting you.  Sorry.

Click to collapse



Lol 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Danial723 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup is actually Quasi in disguise

TrollFace.jpg

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"


----------



## veeman (Jul 17, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Wolf Pup is actually Quasi in disguise
> 
> TrollFace.jpg
> 
> "I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"

Click to collapse



You're going to get him banned. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



He'a deadly aka titman







veeman said:


> I'm bamboo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




why hi thar bamboo, nice to beat you






M_T_M said:


> Err...not necessarily you troll...more like losing me mind due to work and the insane amount of it!!!

Click to collapse



Work harder you lazy trool. 
The government wants your brainz. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 17, 2013)

Dump.. I mean bump


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 17, 2013)

Waves hand at everyone.. I am back 
Also belated Happy Day roofie

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Waves hand at everyone.. I am back
> Also belated Happy Day roofie
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Morning frat

Hows it going prawsome?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Waves hand at everyone.. I am back
> Also belated Happy Day roofie
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Doesn't take much does it 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## cascabel (Jul 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Waves hand at everyone.. I am back
> Also belated Happy Day roofie
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





wait...what? did you leave? mind doing it again? i seem to have missed it. 




jugg1es said:


> Doesn't take much does it
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



lmao.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey Jeff.. 
Cas, yes. I wasn't here for almost two weeks.. Felt like an year.. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey Jeff..
> Cas, yes. I wasn't here for almost two weeks.. Felt like an year.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Really, two whole weeks 

































Nope didn't even notice 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey Jeff..
> Cas, yes. I wasn't here for almost two weeks.. Felt like an year.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Hi seafood, welcum.bak

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey Jeff..
> Cas, yes. I wasn't here for almost two weeks.. Felt like an year.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I thought maybe you got caught in a net and became somebody's delicious dinner  

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## cascabel (Jul 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I thought maybe you got caught in a net and became somebody's delicious dinner
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



so he's the one that got away...


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

cascabel said:


> so he's the one that got away...

Click to collapse



Nah, they threw him back for being too weedy and deformed

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## cascabel (Jul 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nah, they threw him back for being too weedy and deformed
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



i knew something was wrong. they didn't have to kick him so hard though. could've just dropped him back in the ocean.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 17, 2013)

I hate you guys -.-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I hate you guys -.-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



That makes two of us -_-


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I hate you guys -.-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse











M_T_M said:


> That makes two of us -_-

Click to collapse



No you don't, you'd miss us if we weren't here 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 17, 2013)

Serious topic is serious nao! 

I call on the Windows eggheads for halp!!

I'm returning a lapy I bought..do you know how I can switch Word Perfect to new lapy? I downloaded the software and have the key but now I need to "transfer" the program


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Serious topic is serious nao!
> 
> I call on the Windows eggheads for halp!!
> 
> I'm returning a lapy I bought..do you know how I can switch Word Perfect to new lapy? I downloaded the software and have the key but now I need to "transfer" the program

Click to collapse



TPB.

That is all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 17, 2013)

jaseglenn4 said:


> TPB.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The Poor Boy? 

*iseewutyoudidthar


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey frat
I can't believe I got so addicted to pokemon 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## veeman (Jul 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Serious topic is serious nao!
> 
> I call on the Windows eggheads for halp!!
> 
> I'm returning a lapy I bought..do you know how I can switch Word Perfect to new lapy? I downloaded the software and have the key but now I need to "transfer" the program

Click to collapse



Download "legitimate" version. Then verify using your key. 

Or you could try Windows Easy Transfer our Laplink Pcmover

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Serious topic is serious nao!
> 
> I call on the Windows eggheads for halp!!
> 
> I'm returning a lapy I bought..do you know how I can switch Word Perfect to new lapy? I downloaded the software and have the key but now I need to "transfer" the program

Click to collapse



Easy, ditch word perfect  problem solved :thumbup:

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 17, 2013)

Experimenting with XPOSED  hopefully I get it right


----------



## veeman (Jul 17, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Experimenting with XPOSED  hopefully I get it right

Click to collapse



What's there to not get right? :what:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's there to not get right? :what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



There is always a chance of getting it left

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## veeman (Jul 17, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> There is always a chance of getting it left
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



But can you get it north? :what:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nolinuxnoparty (Jul 17, 2013)

@M_T_M: Getting bored


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Serious topic is serious nao!
> 
> I call on the Windows eggheads for halp!!
> 
> I'm returning a lapy I bought..do you know how I can switch Word Perfect to new lapy? I downloaded the software and have the key but now I need to "transfer" the program

Click to collapse



PM me the key and we'll talk.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 18, 2013)

nolinuxnoparty said:


> @M_T_M: Getting bored

Click to collapse



Wtf from when u r here
Oh God Now this will Spoil Frat Too:sly:

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 18, 2013)

Shush... Thou shall not let it out check pm


----------



## Groot (Jul 18, 2013)

2 days to go before free time! exam time really sucks, sup frat

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No you don't, you'd miss us if we weren't here
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Might be true :|







M_T_M said:


> Serious topic is serious nao!
> 
> I call on the Windows eggheads for halp!!
> 
> I'm returning a lapy I bought..do you know how I can switch Word Perfect to new lapy? I downloaded the software and have the key but now I need to "transfer" the program

Click to collapse



Haven't used that programme before. Sorry

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2013)

Everyone what do you think about this?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## nolinuxnoparty (Jul 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Everyone what do you think about this?
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Copy of my deleted thread  :silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 18, 2013)

Its jugg's birthday!! Lets send him a gift

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (Jul 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Its jugg's birthday!! Lets send him a gift
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



for real?

happy bday @Juggles

praen, how come you know almost everyone's birthdays?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy birthday juggs!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Its jugg's birthday!! Lets send him a gift
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Hooray. 

Happy umbilical liberation day jiggles.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 18, 2013)

cascabel said:


> for real?
> 
> happy bday @Juggles
> 
> praen, how come you know almost everyone's birthdays?

Click to collapse



I just copy pasta it.. Qf was the guy who brought it out

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday juggs 

Hey frat

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## roofrider (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Americanos!!

From which website do buy your phones from, besides Amazon?
My friend is travelling to New Jersey later this month and he's planning on buying himself an S4 from ebay cause it's cheaper and i'm trying to talk him out of buying it from ebay.
What other trusted online retailers do you use?


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hey Americanos!!
> 
> From which website do buy your phones from, besides Amazon?
> My friend is travelling to New Jersey later this month and he's planning on buying himself an S4 from ebay cause it's cheaper and i'm trying to talk him out of buying it from ebay.
> What other trusted online retailers do you use?

Click to collapse



Swappa. Use your xda account and connect it to swappa. Then have him PayPal you monies buy it for him.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 18, 2013)

boborone said:


> Swappa. Use your xda account and connect it to swappa. Then have him PayPal you monies buy it for him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Forgot about swappa, but i think he's looking for a brand new one, not sure if he'll want a gently used one.


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Forgot about swappa, but i think he's looking for a brand new one, not sure if he'll want a gently used one.

Click to collapse



Is he going to Edison New Jersey by chance?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 18, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hey Americanos!!
> 
> From which website do buy your phones from, besides Amazon?
> My friend is travelling to New Jersey later this month and he's planning on buying himself an S4 from ebay cause it's cheaper and i'm trying to talk him out of buying it from ebay.
> What other trusted online retailers do you use?

Click to collapse



Youz got teh pm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone from new Zealand here? .___.

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Anyone from new Zealand here? .___.
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Doubt it


Also, 
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=5315 
Its worth a read. Interesting stuff..


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola muffins 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hola muffins
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Hey birthday boy! Hows it going?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 18, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey birthday boy! Hows it going?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Good thanks, just looking through the n7 roms sold the archos

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Good thanks, just looking through the n7 roms sold the archos
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Oooo nice...

So you might get a nexus 7? You should just wait a bit more as the new nexus 7 should be announced like next week. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 18, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Oooo nice...
> 
> So you might get a nexus 7? You should just wait a bit more as the new nexus 7 should be announced like next week.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



got one cheap cheap  all receipts and guarantees no a mark on it 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> got one cheap cheap  all receipts and guarantees no a mark on it
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Oho that's nice. It must have been really good that you wouldn't even wait a bit huh lol. 

So did you root it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 18, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Oho that's nice. It must have been really good that you wouldn't even wait a bit huh lol.
> 
> So did you root it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Ive had it a couple of hours and I've still to turn on the pc  having a look at what's out there and do it all in one shot 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Groot (Jul 19, 2013)

@jugg1es, happy birthday! wish you all the best! long live!

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

Guys... What's the difference between Google edition phones/ ROMs  and normal phones/ROMs ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Guys... What's the difference between Google edition phones/ ROMs  and normal phones/ROMs ?

Click to collapse



Pure Google aosp vs skinned android

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Is he going to Edison New Jersey by chance?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope, he'll be staying in Brunswick and for work he'll be going to Piscataway.
Anything there in Edison for him?


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Guys... What's the difference between Google edition phones/ ROMs  and normal phones/ROMs ?

Click to collapse



Ultra noobsta 
You set up adb completely yet?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

Yup but didn't do anything after  
Busy with my classes... Got Ubuntu installed too  dual boot


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Nope, he'll be staying in Brunswick and for work he'll be going to Piscataway.
> Anything there in Edison for him?

Click to collapse



My girl lived in Piscataway. It's right next to Edison. She says to tell him to hit up the food trucks at Rutgers University at Hamilton Street and College Avenue in New Brunswick. Parking lot with a bunch of trailers in it. But Edison has a HUGE Indian population. So if he wants some home food, he can go there. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> My girl lived in Piscataway. It's right next to Edison. She says to tell him to hit up the food trucks at Rutgers University at Hamilton Street and College Avenue in New Brunswick. Parking lot with a bunch of trailers in it. But Edison has a HUGE Indian population. So if he wants some home food, he can go there.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice. He'll be happy to hear that, i'll let him know. Thanks! :good:


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Yup but didn't do anything after
> Busy with my classes... Got Ubuntu installed too  dual boot

Click to collapse



Start using Ubuntu for day to day use and get acquainted with Linux. It will help a great deal

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Nope, he'll be staying in Brunswick and for work he'll be going to Piscataway.
> Anything there in Edison for him?

Click to collapse



Funny, it's just that I live in Piscataway

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Funny, it's just that I live in Piscataway
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Haha.. I remember seeing that on your profile, couldn't find it when i checked today.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2013)

Sup frat
How goes it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Start using Ubuntu for day to day use and get acquainted with Linux. It will help a great deal
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I got used to Linux without installing it. I used cygwin for ages until I got my rpi. I wish I had a PC I could put Linux on :-/

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Nice. He'll be happy to hear that, i'll let him know. Thanks! :good:

Click to collapse



Np






shahrukhraza said:


> Funny, it's just that I live in Piscataway
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I thought it was you that lived there.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Start using Ubuntu for day to day use and get acquainted with Linux. It will help a great deal
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yup... Using it but its boring


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 19, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> How goes it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hiya BD how are you???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43742544


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43742544

Click to collapse



What in the world... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What in the world...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



The dude is out of retard control


----------



## cascabel (Jul 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43742544

Click to collapse



still deciding whether he's irritating or just sad.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

@roofrider sorry bro lol


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> still deciding whether he's irritating or just sad.

Click to collapse



sad.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey frat

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @roofrider sorry bro lol

Click to collapse



Nah no probs..i had all the unread posts opened in different tabs and everyone one of them had that link. Thought i was posting here lol.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

Dude! :sly: I posted only here I guess


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Dude! :sly: I posted only here I guess

Click to collapse



Here, requests and katana i think.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Here, requests and katana  i thought..I'm sorry.

Click to collapse



Ftfy


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Ftfy

Click to collapse




Change your avatar you're not a dj.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Change your avatar you're not a dj.

Click to collapse



I am :sly: tomorrow is my first recording


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2013)

Sup brat...err...frat?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 19, 2013)

Tis thread is snailier than a snail. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Tis thread is snailier than a snail.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Sí

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi guys. Looks like I haven't missed much.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 19, 2013)

That's cause everything got deleted lol.

Hey pasta u get that first kiss?? 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's cause everything got deleted lol.
> 
> Hey pasta u get that first kiss??
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<

Click to collapse



No...and before you ask, I didn't get laid either.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No...and before you ask, I didn't get laid either.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey pasta I got a question for you

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey pasta I got a question for you
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<

Click to collapse



Yes?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why are you a pasta? 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you gay??


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How was camp???

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Are you gay??

Click to collapse



Why would you ask him that??? 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Why are you a pasta?
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Because deathnotice is a troll.







TeeJay!! said:


> Are you gay??

Click to collapse






No........are you???? 




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How was camp???
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<

Click to collapse



Great...but very messy.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

@roofrider

Don't do it. Leave it alone. Let him dig his hole. I see you checking the thread he just posted in.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How was camp???
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He refused to get kissed or laid.. So was just thinking 

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




boborone said:


> @roofrider
> 
> Don't do it. Leave it alone. Let him dig his hole. I see you checking the thread he just posted in.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lulz? Where!?!?!?

---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------




boborone said:


> @roofrider
> 
> Don't do it. Leave it alone. Let him dig his hole. I see you checking the thread he just posted in.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lulz? Where!?!?!?


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> He refused to get kissed or laid.. So was just thinking
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing. Idiot causing trouble.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> @roofrider
> 
> Don't do it. Leave it alone. Let him dig his hole. I see you checking the thread he just posted in.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lulz? Where!?!?!?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> @roofrider
> 
> Don't do it. Leave it alone. Let him dig his hole. I see you checking the thread he just posted in.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea, i just saw what he posted from that other account. I'll just leave it, he gets on my nerves a bit that's all.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yea, i just saw what he posted from that other account. I'll just leave it, he gets on my nerves a bit that's all.

Click to collapse



Yea me too. I just asked a mod to talk to him. He's not worth feeding and getting in trouble over.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Yea me too. I just asked a mod to talk to him. He's not worth feeding and getting in trouble over.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh good then. Cheers!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43753825

Made the thread run and got the 1000th post  
And I had never been to the thread before


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

Lmao, good one flast! :laugh:


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh good then. Cheers!

Click to collapse



On another note....

Why tapatalk stop letting us upload pics

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lmao, good one flast! :laugh:

Click to collapse



You talking to me? :what:


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lmao, good one flast! :laugh:

Click to collapse











boborone said:


> On another note....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I couldn't resist 

 “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power."” ― David Brin


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> On another note....
> 
> Why tapatalk stop letting us upload pics
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No problems uploading here, are you signed into Tapatalk 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2013)

Tapatalk 4 needs us to sign in and even I was having problems with tapa 2 today


----------



## roofrider (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> On another note....
> 
> Why tapatalk stop letting us upload pics
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol, i was waiting for something to appear there. :silly:


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

Tried to upload that earlier

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2128583
> 
> 
> Tried to upload that earlier
> ...

Click to collapse



Where do you get bootleg cookies like that?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Where do you get bootleg cookies like that?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The bootleg cookie gettin place

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> The bootleg cookie gettin place
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where is that? Mexico?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Where is that? Mexico?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



China. Motherland of bootlegs.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> China. Motherland of bootlegs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah. The Hispanic-sounding name threw me off.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ah. The Hispanic-sounding name threw me off.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They are actually Asian biscuits.



Made in Portugal but shipped everywhere they drink tea.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> They are actually Asian biscuits.
> 
> View attachment 2128602
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we used to have those here when i was a kid. loved those biscuits. they're not sold here anymore, i thought they stopped producing them.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> we used to have those here when i was a kid. loved those biscuits. they're not sold here anymore, i thought they stopped producing them.

Click to collapse



Where are you at?

And these taste just the same.




Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2128583
> 
> 
> Tried to upload that earlier
> ...

Click to collapse



I get those things too. So good. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cascabel (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> Where are you at?
> 
> And these taste just the same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



philippines. been a while since i last had animal crackers. lol. didn't know you guys in the US liked those.


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> philippines. been a while since i last had animal crackers. lol. didn't know you guys in the US liked those.

Click to collapse



We really don't. It's why a 50 lb bag of em cost $1.25. Americans have a different sugar craving than the rest of the world. We prefer extreme high potent sweets. Whereas other countries would have a heart attack eating our sweets from all the calories and fat in it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> We really don't. It's why a 50 lb bag of em cost $1.25. Americans have a different sugar craving than the rest of the world. We prefer extreme high potent sweets. Whereas other countries would have a heart attack eating our sweets from all the calories and fat in it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



wow. that's cheap. i'm not really into sweets though. but yeah, my family's in the US and the chocolates they've sent...well...let's just say i haven't been able to finish a bar by myself yet.  but you do like mexican food, right?


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> wow. that's cheap. i'm not really into sweets though. but yeah, my family's in the US and the chocolates they've sent...well...let's just say i haven't been able to finish a bar by myself yet.  but you do like mexican food, right?

Click to collapse



I was exaggerating on the price. But they are cheap. And I actually prefer Mexican/South American sweets. More natural sweeteners and flavors. I love Mexican ice cream. It's made with real fruit and just tastes like a cold piece of fruit. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> I was exaggerating on the price. But they are cheap. And I actually prefer Mexican/South American sweets. More natural sweeteners and flavors. I love Mexican ice cream. It's made with real fruit and just tastes like a cold piece of fruit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



agreed. at least those i've tasted. :thumbup:

ah well, i'm out. almost 4am here lol. night all.


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> We really don't. It's why a 50 lb bag of em cost $1.25. Americans have a different sugar craving than the rest of the world. We prefer extreme high potent sweets. Whereas other countries would have a heart attack eating our sweets from all the calories and fat in it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Indian sweets would shame the sweets here. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Jul 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Indian sweets would shame the sweets here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I wouldn't touch Indian sweets. They are so sweet they'll glue your bumhole together. 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2128583
> 
> 
> Tried to upload that earlier
> ...

Click to collapse



Two things real quick....There is something about drinking coffee on a clear coffee mug that I like a lot, not sure why though ...second...original Marias FTW!!11!1111 :cyclops:






boborone said:


> I was exaggerating on the price. But they are cheap. And I actually prefer Mexican/South American sweets. More natural sweeteners and flavors. I love Mexican ice cream. It's made with real fruit and just tastes like a cold piece of fruit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Mexican sweets FTW!!!111










veeman said:


> Indian sweets would shame the sweets here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Indeed!!


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> I wouldn't touch Indian sweets. They are so sweet they'll glue your bumhole together.
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse











M_T_M said:


> Two things real quick....There is something about drinking coffee on a clear coffee mug that I like a lot, not sure why though ...second...original Marias FTW!!11!1111 :cyclops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My relatives bring them. But I can only eat a little bit. And then I feel like I'd never be able to eat something sweet again.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## boborone (Jul 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Two things real quick....There is something about drinking coffee on a clear coffee mug that I like a lot, not sure why though ...second...original Marias FTW!!11!1111 :cyclops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look is a supporter. 



KERA.org ftw

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> My relatives bring them. But I can only eat a little bit. And then I feel like I'd never be able to eat something sweet again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Relatives...form Mexico? But dinos haz no relatives are they are mostly extinct 


boborone said:


> Look is a supporter.
> 
> View attachment 2128695
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LULzy :silly:


----------



## veeman (Jul 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Relatives...form Mexico? But dinos haz no relatives are they are mostly extinct
> 
> 
> LULzy :silly:

Click to collapse



No yo. Relatives from India. :sly:
Also, I'm bamboosaurus Rex.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 20, 2013)

Can anyone give me a .edu email ID, They don't give those in India and I want to Developer unlock my phone.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 20, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Can anyone give me a .edu email ID, They don't give those in India and I want to Developer unlock my phone.

Click to collapse



Can you explain why u need an edu email to "developer" unlock your phone? 

_"The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see."_ 

_Winston Churchill_


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Can anyone give me a .edu email ID, They don't give those in India and I want to Developer unlock my phone.

Click to collapse



I have one but you can create one for yourself.
http://atechguide.com/get-edu-email-address/


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 20, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Can you explain why u need an edu email to "developer" unlock your phone?
> 
> _"The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see."_
> 
> _Winston Churchill_

Click to collapse



I have a nokia lumia 510 and to try applications I have made i need to developer unlock my phone and there are two options either a 
student developer unlock or a paid one, the paid one asks for a 99$ I will pay that if the app which I made works and for that I need a .edu email id

---------- Post added at 08:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 AM ----------




veeman said:


> I have one but you can create one for yourself.
> http://atechguide.com/get-edu-email-address/

Click to collapse



Trying my luck!
Nop! Not working


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Indian sweets would shame the sweets here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Lmao.. True
Who can beat Gulab Jamuns, mysore pak(don't know if I spelled that right) and laddoos


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lmao.. True
> Who can beat Gulab Jamuns, mysore pak(don't know if I spelled that right) and laddoos
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Gulab Jamun is the best 
And the orange stuff. I forget the name of it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Balut


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 20, 2013)

Dafaq 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<


----------



## cascabel (Jul 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Balut

Click to collapse



dude. even i don't eat that. :silly::silly::silly:


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 20, 2013)

What is that!!!???


----------



## Groot (Jul 20, 2013)

an epic delicacy here in Philippines, 

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2013)

I like rasmalai 

Sent from my xperia katana 

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------

& rasgulla

Sent from my xperia katana 

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

& rasgulla

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Groot (Jul 20, 2013)

wut? 

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> wut?
> 
> Sent from a dull katana

Click to collapse



Indian sweets

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> an epic delicacy here in Philippines,
> 
> Sent from a dull katana

Click to collapse



Seriously? What do you call it? The Rotten fantasy??


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Balut

Click to collapse



Yuck... 







veeman said:


> Gulab Jamun is the best
> And the orange stuff. I forget the name of it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Jalebi right? Its orange and curly

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yuck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah that's it  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

Veeman, here http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrc7oiQISG1qiaa3fo1_500.jpg


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jul 20, 2013)

@veeman <3 @Ichigo 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

AndroidSlave said:


> @veeman <3 @Ichigo
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



...the heck?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> dude. even i don't eat that. :silly::silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Neither do I, 
Never tasted it and never will. 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dafaq
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<

Click to collapse



Yes. Lol






TeeJay!! said:


> What is that!!!???

Click to collapse



Slightly born duck eggs cooked inside their shell. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2013)

AndroidSlave said:


> @veeman <3 @Ichigo
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gaaaaaaaaaaaay:sly:
Still better than twilight 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Veeman, here http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrc7oiQISG1qiaa3fo1_500.jpg
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Stop making me hungry... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------




AndroidSlave said:


> @veeman <3 @Ichigo
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya totally. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jul 20, 2013)

removed - ill probably get banned


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 20, 2013)

AndroidSlave said:


> removed - ill probably get banned

Click to collapse



Slaves don't get banned they get hanged 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jul 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Slaves don't get banned they get hanged
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



You would like that pr0n

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Slaves don't get banned they get hanged
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Holy ****.
very bad joke, dude.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Slightly born duck eggs cooked inside their shell.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse




Thats gross..... And cruel, very cruel..






veeman said:


> Stop making me hungry...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Exactly my intention 






AndroidSlave said:


> @veeman <3 @Ichigo
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still a better love story than twilight

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh man you guys are talking about Indian sweets... Rasmalai FTW! I used to like gulab jamun a heck lot but I got bored of it ... But I would prefer chocolate over anything lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Oh man you guys are talking about Indian sweets... Rasmalai FTW! I used to like gulab jamun a heck lot but I got bored of it ... But I would prefer chocolate over anything lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I hate Indian chocolate... 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I hate Indian chocolate...
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Same cadbury,nestle stuff:sly:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Groot (Jul 20, 2013)

cadbury iz delicious!

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 20, 2013)

Cadbury is king 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Groot (Jul 20, 2013)

more like emperor

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 20, 2013)

Whasup frat 
I don't like most Indian sweets but I like gulab jamuns and mysore paks maybe few others 
I'm not a big fan of sweets 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Same cadbury,nestle stuff:sly:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



That's not Indian. The Indian chocolates taste weird. Some have like chilli and ginger in them. Makes me sick. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> That's not Indian. The Indian chocolates taste weird. Some have like chilli and ginger in them. Makes me sick.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



No they don't

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> That's not Indian. The Indian chocolates taste weird. Some have like chilli and ginger in them. Makes me sick.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Maybe you ate some other thing 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 20, 2013)

Chilli in chocolate is a superb combination. You know nuffink

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No they don't
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse





Gogeta said:


> Maybe you ate some other thing
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



My dad bought me some the last few times he was there. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Chilli in chocolate is a superb combination. You know nuffink
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Chilli in chocolate is a superb combination. You know nuffink
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Chilli in chocolate is a superb combination. You know nuffink
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Chilli in chocolate is a superb combination. You know nuffink
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Chilli in chocolate is a superb combination. You know nuffink
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Groot (Jul 20, 2013)

bacon plus chocolate!

numero uno!!!

Sent from a dull katana


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 20, 2013)

I sure hope you people know that a dog tooth was found inside a Cadbury Silk recently


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I sure hope you people know that a dog tooth was found inside a Cadbury Silk recently

Click to collapse



it's the allowed levels of insect parts that should make you gag

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I sure hope you people know that a dog tooth was found inside a Cadbury Silk recently

Click to collapse



Seriously? Source? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 20, 2013)

News  and I'm not making it up...


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 20, 2013)

What the heck

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> News  and I'm not making it up...

Click to collapse



Lol.. Hated Silk's ads anyways.. Lame "finger-licking" ads -_- 
Never bothered to try it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

On another note, Am I the only guy here who prefers GCurrents over Flipboard

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol.. Hated Silk's ads anyways.. Lame "finger-licking" ads -_-
> Never bothered to try it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup,  flipboard for me all the way  what you going to do when they ditch currents? 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Yup,  flipboard for me all the way  what you going to do when they ditch currents?
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Why would they ditch currents? And if they do, I will switch to Flipboard. Its not like I dislike it or anything, just prefer currents over it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why would they ditch currents? And if they do, I will switch to Flipboard. Its not like I dislike it or anything, just prefer currents over it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You can transfer all your currents over to flipboard, 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You can transfer all your currents over to flipboard,
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Hmm.. How? Not an expert with this stuff

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hmm.. How? Not an expert with this stuff
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You can log into currents,  click on the tab/accounts :thumbup:

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You can log into currents,  click on the tab/accounts :thumbup:
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Will try it out if the need arises.. Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 20, 2013)

Sup people  long time no see


----------



## cascabel (Jul 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sup people  long time no see

Click to collapse



who are you and what do you want?


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey Frat and Gli members, come join our chat and hang out. 
https://groupme.com/join_group/5030667/Tqn0Ig

You just need the GroupMe app.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> who are you and what do you want?

Click to collapse



Oh look, the lurker


----------



## cascabel (Jul 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hey Frat and Gli members, come join our chat and hang out.
> https://groupme.com/join_group/5030667/Tqn0Ig
> 
> You just need the GroupMe app.
> ...

Click to collapse




what happened to hangouts? 



RohinZaraki said:


> Oh look, the lurker

Click to collapse



where where??  quick, hide me from him


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what happened to hangouts?
> 
> 
> 
> where where??  quick, hide me from him

Click to collapse



Hangouts lags like crazy. We still use it but this is faster.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cascabel (Jul 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hangouts lags like crazy. We still use it but this is faster.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



okay. i'll try it. :thumbup:


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> okay. i'll try it. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



It does sends a verification number to your phone so make sure you have minutes. Lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cascabel (Jul 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> It does sends a verification number to your phone so make sure you have minutes. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



yeah. i just saw a.cid's comment. lmao.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello frat

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jul 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello frat
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ohai lasagna.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello frat
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello Android Pepperoni


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ohai lasagna.

Click to collapse











RohinZaraki said:


> Hello Android Pepperoni

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> Sup spaghetti?

Click to collapse










roofrider said:


> Sup Ravioli?

Click to collapse



I hate you, deathnotice.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello frat
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup spaghetti?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sup spaghetti?

Click to collapse



Playing old games on my GameCube.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I hate you, deathnotice.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup Ravioli?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sup Ravioli?

Click to collapse



I'll add that one to the post of hate, too.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'll add that one to the post of hate, too.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're a bitter pasta, where is the damn chef?!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You're a bitter pasta, Where is the chef?!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hey Frat and Gli members, come join our chat and hang out.
> https://groupme.com/join_group/5030667/Tqn0Ig
> 
> You just need the GroupMe app.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wonder why everyone hates it so much.. It never lags for me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Wonder why everyone hates it so much.. It never lags for me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yes it does. @IMgKSJS

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 20, 2013)

Phew arnav Went away
He would be PITA for Frat

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 20, 2013)

I got my H1 Woot Woot

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I got my H1 Woot Woot
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good 4 u!

How do you like it so far?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I got my H1 Woot Woot
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Great.. How is it? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Great.. How is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I love it. The speakers are amazing. I love the feeling of the aluminum. Couldn't be happier 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I love it. The speakers are amazing. I love the feeling of the aluminum. Couldn't be happier
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you like it better than your N4?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good 4 u!
> 
> How do you like it so far?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks pizza

I'm in love lol. I gotta put it back on the charger though so I haz sadz

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 20, 2013)

Installed GroupMe. But the verification doesn't seem to work.  Have emailed the team. 

Glad to hear you got your new phone Jeff. :good:

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Wonder why everyone hates it so much.. It never lags for me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Ocean, I've been testing a few apps for making an app database for Android-x86 the past few days. Hangouts and G+ were two of the apps that I tested. And I am sad to say that Hangouts and G+ lags on my 2.26GHz, 3GB RAM Core i3 PC running ICS 4.0.4

And it's worse on JB (though that's just a test build)

---------- Post added at 02:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Wonder why everyone hates it so much.. It never lags for me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Ocean, I've been testing a few apps for making an app database for Android-x86 the past few days. Hangouts and G+ were two of the apps that I tested. And I am sad to say that Hangouts and G+ lags on my 2.26GHz, 3GB RAM Core i3 PC running ICS 4.0.4

And it's worse on JB (though that's just a test build)


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2013)

View attachment 2131521

Homemade turkey burgers with a mango salsa and blackberries and cherries FTW!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2131531
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Now, that's some good eating. :thumbup:

_"The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see."_ 

_Winston Churchill_


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Now, that's some good eating. :thumbup:
> 
> _"The farther backward you can look, the farther forward you are likely to see."_
> 
> _Winston Churchill_

Click to collapse



And nobody will hire me as a cook?

I put it on a hot dog to try it out. 




That salsa is awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> And nobody will hire me as a cook?
> 
> I put it on a hot dog to try it out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please stop teasing 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Please stop teasing
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Camera turns red flame into purple



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 21, 2013)

The groupme site says the group doesn't exist


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> The groupme site says the group doesn't exist

Click to collapse



Oh so you we the one they rejected 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2131565
> 
> Camera turns red flame into purple
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wot has your N4 been smokin m8 ?







TeeJay!! said:


> The groupme site says the group doesn't exist

Click to collapse



It's the illuminati I tell ya :banghead:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone here been to Androidcirclejerk on reddit?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Anyone here been to Androidcirclejerk on reddit?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I bet you have 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Anyone here been to Androidcirclejerk on reddit?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Is that where everyone stands in a circle and jerk... Never mind...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I hate you, deathnotice.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're welcome 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I got my H1 Woot Woot
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Jeff, we know you work for android as a secret agent. 

You got another new device in a span of 1 month! Do you trade the old ones then get another one? Just curious






boborone said:


> View attachment 2131531
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dem good eatin der good sire.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Is that where everyone stands in a circle and jerk... Never mind...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Wut? Like glory holes?

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Is that where everyone stands in a circle and jerk... Never mind...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Wut? Like glory holes?

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Is that where everyone stands in a circle and jerk... Never mind...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Wut? Like glory holes?

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh so you we the one they rejected
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 I has sads


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Is that where everyone stands in a circle and jerk... Never mind...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Bukake's more like it 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You're welcome

Click to collapse



Orly?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## AndroidSlave (Jul 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Bukake's more like it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse


@veeman knows all about that. High five. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I love it. The speakers are amazing. I love the feeling of the aluminum. Couldn't be happier
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Great.. But still.. N4 FTW!! 







gadgetroid said:


> Installed GroupMe. But the verification doesn't seem to work.  Have emailed the team.
> 
> Glad to hear you got your new phone Jeff. :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Weird.. I am starting to hate hangouts now too.. Doesn't deliver any of my messages until I open the app and check it manually

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Jeff, we know you work for android as a secret agent.
> 
> You got another new device in a span of 1 month! Do you trade the old ones then get another one? Just curious

Click to collapse



I traded my Sony Xperia plus some cash for the OG and traded my x+ plus some cash for my H1.

I currently just own as far as phones my LG OG, nexus4 and HTC One

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

Whatsapp FTW 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## boborone (Jul 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I traded my Sony Xperia plus some cash for the OG and traded my x+ plus some cash for my H1.
> 
> I currently just own as far as phones my LG OG, nexus4 and HTC One
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Look up modaco switch for the HTC one. That right there sold me on getting one.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 21, 2013)

1 more thanks for hundred 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 1 more thanks for hundred
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



"Obsession!! Chillax bro! The thanks meter is of no use" said everyone but he didn't listen ever


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> "Obsession!! Chillax bro! The thanks meter is of no use" said everyone but he didn't listen ever

Click to collapse



Hit thanks if this was useful!!!

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Hit thanks if this was useful!!!
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



'if'.... 
Ok, no then  

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 21, 2013)

100 thanks at last 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 100 thanks at last
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Noonecares.jpg , mine is 600+, but nothing...

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 21, 2013)

Meh. @nolinuxnoparty will be happy to give you credits for his non booting CM builds for SGY and Nexus 4 :laughs:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Meh. @nolinuxnoparty will be happy to give you credits for his non booting CM builds for SGY and Nexus 4 :laughs:

Click to collapse



Oh so that's his new username, 
He made a AOSPA build for s4 too. Not quite sure if that worked though, it got locked and i don't know why. 




This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

Did any of his builds worked?:sly::sly:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 21, 2013)

Nolinuxnoparty must be his longest lasting username


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 100 thanks at last
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse







Gogeta said:


> Noonecares.jpg , mine is 600+, but nothing...
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Children, please 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## EatHeat (Jul 21, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Meh.    @nolinuxnoparty will be happy to give you credits for his non booting CM builds for SGY and Nexus 4 :laughs:

Click to collapse



The funniest post I saw from   @nolinuxnoparty was one in which he said that he knows about XDA ever since it started but he didn't sign up. That means kid was 3 years old when he found out about XDA? :LaughsAgain:

I'll quote the post here if I find it. 

Edit: Found it!



> First of all! I expected appreciation instead of you
> saying this all! First of all you can't group other people and me...
> No one is a pro.. They aren't senior.. Look at XDA
> their not even babies! Also, I am not junior in terms
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't quote from real post coz thread is closed of course. So copy paste.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 100 thanks at last
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Meh,  i think I'm losing thanks they never really bothered me. Not even sure how many I've got. 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 21, 2013)

@nolinuxnoparty
Sir Do You Even Know Your All Usernames?
Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 21, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> @nolinuxnoparty
> Sir Do You Even Lift?
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ftfy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Lol 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

Everyone is flaming @nolinuxnoparty?? Or cracking jokes?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## cascabel (Jul 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Everyone is flaming @nolinuxnoparty?? Or cracking jokes?
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



who is that guy?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

cascabel said:


> who is that guy?

Click to collapse



Looks like a guy same as tiesto, looking to his work & posts

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## EatHeat (Jul 21, 2013)

cascabel said:


> who is that guy?

Click to collapse



The one man army of all devs. Surprised that you don't even know him yet. SGY forum knows him well.


----------



## hell_lock (Jul 21, 2013)

EatHeat said:


> The one man army of all devs. Surprised that you don't even know him yet. SGY forum knows him well.

Click to collapse



Not only sgy. Pico devs and several other RD's and RC's know him very well


----------



## cascabel (Jul 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Looks like a guy same as tiesto, looking to his work & posts
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse





ohgodno.jpg.avi.mp4




EatHeat said:


> The one man army of all devs. Surprised that you don't even know him yet. SGY forum knows him well.

Click to collapse



lol. i'm gonna take a look. lol.

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




prototype-U said:


> Not only sgy. Pico devs and several other RD's and RC's know him very well

Click to collapse



a celebrity eh?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 21, 2013)

EatHeat said:


> The one man army of all devs. Surprised that you don't even know him yet. SGY forum knows him well.

Click to collapse



Arnav, right? 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## cascabel (Jul 21, 2013)

prototype-U said:


> Not only sgy. Pico devs and several other RD's and RC's know him very well

Click to collapse



a celebrity eh?


----------



## hell_lock (Jul 21, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Arnav, right?
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



You are right on target.
Btw he is Sir Arnav.


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 21, 2013)

prototype-U said:


> You are right on target.
> Btw he is Sir Arnav.

Click to collapse



Former ERD, ERT and RC


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 21, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Arnav, right?
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Is that his real name??


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Is that his real name??

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 21, 2013)

See the XDA Memes page on Facebook


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 21, 2013)

boborone said:


> Look up modaco switch for the HTC one. That right there sold me on getting one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's the bees knees. I signed up for the beta.

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> "Obsession!! Chillax bro! The thanks meter is of no use" said everyone but he didn't listen ever

Click to collapse



That's what people with low thanks counts say. Right ermm bro 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like I was late for the e-peen measuring contest 

Never thought I had see this Arnav guy and it seems like I have been seeing this guy for quite some time.. Know him from all the XDA-meme page drama.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## _akash (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello guys,
I hope some of you remeber me. Its been almost 5 months since I got my account deleted. I hope to be active from now on. Just checking out. I am back to frat.
Sir apex can you please add my name to op?
- _akash (Fawkes...)


----------



## cascabel (Jul 21, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> Hello guys,
> I hope some of you remeber me. Its been almost 5 months since I got my account deleted. I hope to be active from now on. Just checking out. I am back to frat.
> Sir apex can you please add my name to op?
> - _akash (Fawkes...)

Click to collapse



he lives.  why'd you have your old account deleted?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Sup muffins

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## _akash (Jul 21, 2013)

cascabel said:


> he lives.  why'd you have your old account deleted?

Click to collapse




hi cassie,
Whatsup

was addicted, I guess.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Hmmm....does anyone know where tinky disappeared to?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hmmm....does anyone know where tinky disappeared to?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Life

Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Life
> 
> Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Okay then.

Love the Sig!!! But it needs a kitteh emoticon.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay then.
> 
> Love the Sig!!! But it needs a kitteh emoticon.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's right good call :thumbup:

Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm >^.^<


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jul 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Life

Click to collapse



I thought you called me!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 21, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> I thought you called me!

Click to collapse





Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm >^.^<


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 21, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> Hello guys,
> I hope some of you remeber me. Its been almost 5 months since I got my account deleted. I hope to be active from now on. Just checking out. I am back to frat.
> Sir apex can you please add my name to op?
> - _akash (Fawkes...)

Click to collapse



Hey mate.. Long time no see.. How's life? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 21, 2013)

Sup bros?


----------



## veeman (Jul 21, 2013)

AndroidSlave said:


> @veeman knows all about that. High five.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cake? Yes, I like cake.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Hai guise 

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hai guise
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai garlic bread  

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Ohai garlic bread
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Notice anything? 

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Notice anything?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Um

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

Yes. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

Yes. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## veeman (Jul 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Notice anything?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y u buy Polaroid?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------

Shut up and stop posting. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

Shut up and stop posting. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------

Argh make it stahp!!!!!111!!111

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

Argh make it stahp!!!!!111!!111

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

Argh make it stahp!!!!!111!!111

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Y u buy Polaroid?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Because my last Polaroid broke and this was a replacement. It was almost free.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because my last Polaroid broke and this was a replacement. It was almost free.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello breadsticks. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello breadsticks.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Hello dn.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 22, 2013)

And I killed the thread. Wonderful!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Jul 22, 2013)

xda ot is dead

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face"


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jul 22, 2013)

OK maybe I am stupid. I just watched all of Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter, and I liked it. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 22, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just edit your damn post, it gets pretty annoying seeing like 5 posts in a row even if it's crapatalks fault. -.-


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 22, 2013)

All of the threads are dead

Good morning everyone 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## roofrider (Jul 22, 2013)

AndroidSlave said:


> OK maybe I am stupid. I just watched all of Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter, and I liked it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You sure are. :good:


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jul 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You sure are. :good:

Click to collapse



i just shaved the beard like his


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 22, 2013)

AndroidSlave said:


> i just shaved the beard like his

Click to collapse









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh nice. Hi Fawkee! :waves:

Or are you an imposter? :sly:


----------



## _akash (Jul 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey mate.. Long time no see.. How's life?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Hi prawn..
wonderful
How are you?






gadgetroid said:


> Oh nice. Hi Fawkee! :waves:
> 
> Or are you an imposter? :sly:

Click to collapse



hi

Do I know you?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 22, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> Hi prawn..
> wonderful
> How are you?
> .....
> ...

Click to collapse



You could get this account merged with your previous one if you want you know.


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 22, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> Hi prawn..
> wonderful
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who are you?!


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 22, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> Hi prawn..
> wonderful
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Who are you?!

Click to collapse



Yea I have no clue who that guy is either. All I know is he is in the op as discharged

Who are you?

Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm >^.^

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 AM ----------

It's this what deathnotice looks like??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm >^.^<


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It's this what deathnotice looks like???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in a certain viewing angle, yes.


----------



## _akash (Jul 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You could get this account merged with your previous one if you want you know.

Click to collapse



Thanks roofie. How are you?






gadgetroid said:


> Who are you?!

Click to collapse



Akash




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea I have no clue who that guy is either. All I know is he is in the op as discharged
> 
> I was a member of frat and was discharged after I got my account deleted. I guess I havn't seen you in frat when I was here. Anyways I am akash and my old usernames were Fawkes and _akash.
> 
> Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm >^.^<

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Jul 22, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> Thanks roofie. How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Akash

Click to collapse



I good. You?
Hmm.. you're the 10 version huh.


----------



## _akash (Jul 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I good. You?
> Hmm.. you're the 10 version huh.

Click to collapse




I'm good.
 v stands for my surname and 10th is my birthday. Couldn't get that old one again. Will try to ask scotsman.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow I suck at geography 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## veeman (Jul 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow I suck at geography
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



You don't know how to find the area of a square?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow I suck at geography
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Or how to draw a circle?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> You don't know how to find the area of a square?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse







gadgetroid said:


> Or how to draw a circle?

Click to collapse



Geometry 
Happy? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Geometry
> Happy?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



You don't know both geography and geometry?
You don't even know which country you live in, do you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You don't know both geography and geometry?
> You don't even know which country you live in, do you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yeah, he sucks at geometry. Can't even find where he lives on a map. Lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 22, 2013)

Did I hear geology ?






Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Did I hear geology ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dat face 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 22, 2013)

You should all shut up and study prawnography, the study of prawnsome. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 22, 2013)

Ubuntu got my attention with this one...
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 22, 2013)

wow... thread is quiet

Where did everybody go:laugh:


----------



## roofrider (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmm..summoning @Deadly for no reason at all.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 22, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> wow... thread is quiet
> 
> Where did everybody go:laugh:

Click to collapse



Hola Mr.TonyStark 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You should all shut up and study prawnography, the study of prawnsome.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Why can't we study Potatology, the study of potatonotice? :sly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 22, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hmm..summoning @Deadly for no reason at all.

Click to collapse



You're doing it wrong. You're supposed to mention @undercover instead

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 22, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Why can't we study Potatology, the study of potatonotice? :sly:

Click to collapse



DN does not meet XDA potayto standards.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> DN does not meet XDA potayto standards.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Jul 23, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


>

Click to collapse



You don't need to beg. Babies do that enough already.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> You don't need to beg. Babies do that enough already.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Tell me about it. I have a 4yr old, 3 yr old and 8 month old.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 23, 2013)

TonyStark said:


> wow... thread is quiet
> 
> Where did everybody go:laugh:

Click to collapse



Give me your flying suit and nobody gets hurt.



Android Pizza said:


> DN does not meet XDA potayto standards.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You also lack the true Italian flavor of pasta.



veeman said:


> You don't need to beg. Babies do that enough already.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Give me your flying suit and nobody gets hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> You also lack the true Italian flavor of pasta.

Click to collapse



That last one sums up my life, exempt they're all android devices


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 23, 2013)

Whasup frat

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup frat
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Ceiling 

And it leaks occasionally


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 23, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> That last one sums up my life, exempt their all android devices

Click to collapse



Then you are a good dad . 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Then you are a good dad .
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Daddy knows best.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 23, 2013)

What's up great how is everybody doing this fine day err night 

Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm >^.^<


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 23, 2013)

Just woke up, can someone help me choosing a laptop?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up great how is everybody doing this fine day err night
> 
> Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm >^.^<

Click to collapse



Tired

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Tired
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea bro I'm a bit tired too. I need to go to bed soon :thumbdown:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea bro I'm a bit tired too. I need to go to bed soon :thumbdown:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I think I might do the same.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 23, 2013)

Well, I'm gonna order some Italian food. Any recommendations?


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 23, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Well, I'm gonna order some Italian food. Any recommendations?

Click to collapse



Pizza FTW 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (Jul 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Pizza FTW
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



seafood pizza. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> seafood pizza. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Meh.. Seafood pizza has a weird taste.. Veg and Chicken ftw

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jul 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Meh.. Seafood pizza has a weird taste.. Veg and Chicken ftw
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Well, for you it's cannibalism but not so for others, so it's fine.
Seafood pizza ftw!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 23, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Well, I'm gonna order some Italian food. Any recommendations?

Click to collapse



How about some @Android Pizza ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 23, 2013)

*pasta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> *pasta

Click to collapse



*breadsticks

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 23, 2013)

WHy are all the threads dead? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> WHy are all the threads dead?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Potato? 

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 23, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Potato?
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



WHAT U WANT TROLL? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 23, 2013)

First nexus phone i ever touched and held. 

This was from the software developers for mobile's gnex. Got lucky enough to borrow it for an hour. 




This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> WHAT U WANT TROLL?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Potato chips???

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> First nexus phone i ever touched and held.
> 
> This was from the software developers for mobile's gnex. Got lucky enough to borrow it for an hour.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Feels great, doesn't it? 
And what's that Kuwait and KSA stuff beneath the phone?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> First nexus phone i ever touched and held.
> 
> This was from the software developers for mobile's gnex. Got lucky enough to borrow it for an hour.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a Nexus S.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's a Nexus S.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 24, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 24, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Feels great, doesn't it?
> And what's that Kuwait and KSA stuff beneath the phone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



That's my buddy's mouse pad, he worked in the arab states before. 


Yea it's so awesome





veeman said:


> That's a Nexus S.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



No, it's a gnex. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> That's my buddy's mouse pad, he worked in the arab states before.
> 
> 
> Yea it's so awesome
> ...

Click to collapse



Both of is are wrong, it's a Galaxy S2.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## cascabel (Jul 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Both of is are wrong, it's a Galaxy S2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



noobs. it's a nokia 3310. just ask DN to throw it at his collegues.


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

hi frat people, hi casc, hi veeman

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## cascabel (Jul 24, 2013)

sup. no classes today?


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> First nexus phone i ever touched and held.
> 
> This was from the software developers for mobile's gnex. Got lucky enough to borrow it for an hour.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nice, lucky for you @deathnotice01, nexus stocks here are very rare 

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 24, 2013)

Good morning frat

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

sup bro?

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 24, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> sup bro?
> 
> Sent from a double-edged katana

Click to collapse



Nothing much
Have to leave to school in a few minutes

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

ok, good luck and have sum girls with you, lol

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi frat people, hi casc, hi veeman
> 
> Sent from a double-edged katana

Click to collapse



Hey Eren


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

hi veeman, sup?

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> noobs. it's a nokia 3310. just ask DN to throw it at his collegues.

Click to collapse



Are you trying to blow up the world? 
What a terrible idea!


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

damn dubbed fairy tail, watching it on axn

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> damn dubbed fairy tail, watching it on axn
> 
> Sent from a double-edged katana

Click to collapse



A dubbed fairy tale? 

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

nono it's fairy tail the anime not those b**ches

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nono it's fairy tail the anime not those b**ches
> 
> Sent from a double-edged katana

Click to collapse



Okay then. Whatever floats your boat :sly:

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 24, 2013)

Is nokia 3310 stronger than gs3?
Coz gs3 seems to last longer than 3310 in blendtec total blender.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 24, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Is nokia 3310 stronger than gs3?
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm not even sure if this qualifies as a question..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 24, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Is nokia 3310 stronger than gs3?
> Coz gs3 seems to last longer than 3310 in blendtec total blender.
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well, I'm to sure about that. Looks close to the same. I saw the S3 vs IPhone 5, the S3 whooped the Isheep 5.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 24, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Well, I'm to sure about that. Looks close to the same. I saw the S3 vs IPhone 5, the S3 whooped the Isheep 5.

Click to collapse



The power of plastic.. Durable and light weight, yet people hate it :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> The power of plastic.. Durable and light weight, yet people hate it :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



What I don't get, what does it matter, plastic or metal, I always put my phone in a case cover, making it irrelevant.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 24, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> What I don't get, what does it matter, plastic or metal, I always put my phone in a case cover, making it irrelevant.

Click to collapse



Exactly. Different materials have their own ups and downs. 
Aluminium: Beautiful phones but high chances of scratches and paint loss
Glass: Really beautiful phones but high chance of cracks
Plastic: Extremely durable phones but they are usually ugly

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jul 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Exactly. Different materials have their own ups and downs.
> Aluminium: Beautiful phones but high chances of scratches and paint loss
> Glass: Really beautiful phones but high chance of cracks
> Plastic: Extremely durable phones but they are usually ugly
> ...

Click to collapse



Imo high end phone shouldn't have a plasticky finish.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Imo high end phone shouldn't have a plasticky finish.

Click to collapse



But, I put my high end phone in a case, metal or plastic, I hardly ever actually touch the back cover again.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 24, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> But, I put my high end phone in a case, metal or plastic, I hardly ever actually touch the back cover again.

Click to collapse



I understand, just a personal preference i guess.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Imo high end phone shouldn't have a plasticky finish.

Click to collapse



Why not? Plastic = No/low repair cost you might have to spend on the phone

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## cascabel (Jul 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why not? Plastic = No/low repair cost you might have to spend on the phone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



what about wood? that would be cool. or carbon fiber. 
but loopdog got it right. if you want to protect your phone, better use a case/cover. so plastic, aluminum, etc. doesn't really matter to me. 





















now how about a bacon phone?


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what about wood? that would be cool. or carbon fiber.
> but loopdog got it right. if you want to protect your phone, better use a case/cover. so plastic, aluminum, etc. doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> now how about a bacon phone?

Click to collapse



Meh.. Wood will have too much weight 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 24, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nice, lucky for you @deathnotice01, nexus stocks here are very rare
> 
> Sent from a double-edged katana

Click to collapse



it was ordered in the us. Still i cant change anything to it since its layed out for corporate use.







veeman said:


> Both of is are wrong, it's a Galaxy S2.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yolo






roofrider said:


> Imo high end phone shouldn't have a plasticky finish.

Click to collapse



Bought a $30 case for my S4.
Like the SGP neo hybrid.

So yea, it doesn't matter for me.





This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Bought a $30 case for my S4.
> Like the SGP neo hybrid.
> 
> So yea, it doesn't matter for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome:thumbup:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what about wood? that would be cool. or carbon fiber.
> but loopdog got it right. if you want to protect your phone, better use a case/cover. so plastic, aluminum, etc. doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> now how about a bacon phone?

Click to collapse



The former two may actually be an option with the Moto X coming up 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## roofrider (Jul 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why not? Plastic = No/low repair cost you might have to spend on the phone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I can't see myself causing extensive damage to a phone for which i paid a ****load of money. 



deathnotice01 said:


> Bought a $30 case for my S4.
> Like the SGP neo hybrid.
> 
> So yea, it doesn't matter for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



That case looks cool! I've seen a few recommend Otterbox, but i that neo hybrid looks nice.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 24, 2013)

I want a N4 

Used it for 2 mins... My classmate had bought his... I'm so fregging jealous


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I can't see myself causing extensive damage to a phone for which i paid a ****load of money.
> 
> 
> 
> That case looks cool! I've seen a few recommend Otterbox, but i that neo hybrid looks nice.

Click to collapse



Same. But not everyone as careful as us 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I want a N4
> 
> Used it for 2 mins... My classmate had bought his... I'm so fregging jealous

Click to collapse



It must be in india

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 24, 2013)

I know it is -_-


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> what about wood? that would be cool. or carbon fiber.
> but loopdog got it right. if you want to protect your phone, better use a case/cover. so plastic, aluminum, etc. doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> now how about a bacon phone?

Click to collapse



Wood or bamboo would look amazing on a phone. A phone with a bamboo/wood back would look awesome. A beautiful blend of nature and technology.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wood or bamboo would look amazing on a phone. A phone with a bamboo/wood back would look awesome. A beautiful blend of nature and technology.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00CBHWYOK/ref=aw_2nd_sims_8/276-5757755-4474951?pi=SL500_SS115

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I want a N4
> 
> Used it for 2 mins... My classmate had bought his... I'm so fregging jealous

Click to collapse



Brought* 

Don't you have a "huge" Vibrant? :sly:


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00CBHWYOK/ref=aw_2nd_sims_8/276-5757755-4474951?pi=SL500_SS115
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



But that's a case. I mean like the actual back is dark bamboo or wood.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I can't see myself causing extensive damage to a phone for which i paid a ****load of money.
> 
> 
> 
> That case looks cool! I've seen a few recommend Otterbox, but i that neo hybrid looks nice.

Click to collapse



Thanks, doesn't provide overall protection judging the front is exposed. But it's the best looking case you could find. 

The otterbox is freakin fuggly. 







TeeJay!! said:


> I want a N4
> 
> Used it for 2 mins... My classmate had bought his... I'm so fregging jealous

Click to collapse




same here man, i was jealous of our company's gnex

They're so rare to find here, never saw a n4 in my life like ever. 






veeman said:


> Wood or bamboo would look amazing on a phone. A phone with a bamboo/wood back would look awesome. A beautiful blend of nature and technology.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Then come the termites or molds. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks, doesn't provide overall protection judging the front is exposed. But it's the best looking case you could find.
> 
> The otterbox is freakin fuggly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Termites and mold prefer damp wood. Unless you're often getting your phone wet, there shouldn't be a problem. And the heat from the processor should keep out nice and toasty. The only problem I can think of is the wood warping and cracking the screen.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Termites and mold prefer damp wood. Unless you're often getting your phone wet, there shouldn't be a problem. And the heat from the processor should keep out nice and toasty. The only problem I can think of is the wood warping and cracking the screen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse






This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> View attachment 2139864
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



What's that have to do with my post? :what::what:

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## roofrider (Jul 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's that have to do with my post? :what::what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



No0b. :silly:


----------



## _akash (Jul 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's that have to do with my post? :what::what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Same as what geometry has got to do with india being in asia:sly:

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No0b. :silly:

Click to collapse











Akashv10 said:


> Same as what geometry has got to do with india being in asia:sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what:

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wood or bamboo would look amazing on a phone. A phone with a bamboo/wood back would look awesome. A beautiful blend of nature and technology.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



You mean you want to stick yourself to the back of a phone? 
Ya.........................  I can see why you want that

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You mean you want to stick yourself to the back of a phone?
> Ya.........................  I can see why you want that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No...my relatives 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 24, 2013)

Getting 4.3 today ^_^

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jul 24, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Getting 4.3 today ^_^
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I'm getting 4.3 today on a better phone 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 24, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm getting 4.3 today on a better phone
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



I'm gonna get 5.0 on a better phone... 


.....In a few months

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 24, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm getting 4.3 today on a better phone
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43905328

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 24, 2013)

Weeo is Jeff's nephew? Android modding in the family Jeff? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Weeo is Jeff's nephew? Android modding in the family Jeff?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yes he's my nephew  Android is just part of the family

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes he's my nephew  Android is just part of the family
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Fo realz?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 24, 2013)

So..... Anyone flashed the 2.3 build yet? How is it?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm more excited about API 18. 
http://developer.android.com/about/versions/jelly-bean.html


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So..... Anyone flashed the 2.3 build yet? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



4.3*

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> 4.3*
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Thank you 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So..... Anyone flashed the 2.3 build yet? How is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



De Lorean run out of gas?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Fo realz?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



That's what I thought :what:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm more excited about API 18.
> http://developer.android.com/about/versions/jelly-bean.html

Click to collapse



Looks good, especially the Notification access and also the View changes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Looks good, especially the Notification access and also the View changes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I'm just happy I have an excuse to study OpenGL ES 3 now. Not that I'd use it in apps for commercial use.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 25, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Getting 4.3 today ^_^
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Pfft, we got 4.3 leak a month ago



Ichigo said:


> I'm just happy I have an excuse to study OpenGL ES 3 now. Not that I'd use it in apps for commercial use.

Click to collapse



ITCHY!
Y BANNED!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Pfft, we got 4.3 leak a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but you didnt get the real deal


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 25, 2013)

SOMEONE FERKING STOLE MY SAMSUNG GALAXY Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I IZ [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#$%^&*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> SOMEONE FERKING STOLE MY SAMSUNG GALAXY Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I IZ [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#$%^&*

Click to collapse



Dafaq

Where was it at?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> SOMEONE FERKING STOLE MY SAMSUNG GALAXY Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I IZ [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#$%^&*

Click to collapse



HOW?! WHO?! WHEN!? WHAT?!!!? WHERE!?!?!!!? WHY?!!?!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> SOMEONE FERKING STOLE MY SAMSUNG GALAXY Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I IZ [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#$%^&*

Click to collapse


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jul 25, 2013)

USA just won their semifinal match in the gold cup against Honduras 3-1...  Next match, mexico or Panama...


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> SOMEONE FERKING STOLE MY SAMSUNG GALAXY Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I IZ [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#$%^&*

Click to collapse



Did it suddenly turn into an S4?


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> SOMEONE FERKING STOLE MY SAMSUNG GALAXY Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I IZ [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#$%^&*

Click to collapse



I'm sorry dude that sucks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> SOMEONE FERKING STOLE MY SAMSUNG GALAXY Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I IZ [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#$%^&*

Click to collapse



Is that even possible?
Who would want to steal that old ass phone anyway??

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 25, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Is that even possible?
> Who would want to steal that old ass phone anyway??
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



People will steal anything.

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> People will steal anything.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



True, most thief's are opportunists.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 25, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> True, most thief's are opportunists.

Click to collapse



*fools

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> HOW?! WHO?! WHEN!? WHAT?!!!? WHERE!?!?!!!? WHY?!!?!!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i dunno, i dunno, i dunno, someone stole it, i dunno, i dunno.



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dafaq
> 
> Where was it at?
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy >^.^<

Click to collapse



my girlfriend lost it, her bag was opened and all the money and phones were gone.



boborone said:


> I'm sorry dude that sucks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thanks man, it does 
it was the first investment i bought with my own wallet



LENAROX said:


> Is that even possible?
> Who would want to steal that old ass phone anyway??
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



VVVVVVVV



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> People will steal anything.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



True said there catman.


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> thanks man, it does
> it was the first investment i bought with my own wallet.

Click to collapse



thats sad.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## roofrider (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> my girlfriend lost it, her bag was opened and all the money and phones were gone.

Click to collapse



Sucks man, gotta be more careful.

Also i think itchy asked for a ban.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> my girlfriend lost it, her bag was opened and all the money and phones were gone.

Click to collapse



Makes more sense with the money element man.. That sucks 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sucks man, gotta be more careful.
> 
> Also i think itchy asked for a ban.

Click to collapse



Thanks 



Prawesome said:


> Makes more sense with the money element man.. That sucks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



i know i feel sad for the $2.15 that was stolen


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> i know i feel sad for the $2.15 that was stolen

Click to collapse



Be more careful with your S4. You don't wanna lose it  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 25, 2013)

Chennai express game (copy of subway surfers) featuring shahrikh khan as main character. 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Chennai express game (copy of subway surfers) featuring shahrikh khan as main character.
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Hate it when they do that -.-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Be more careful with your S4. You don't wanna lose it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I don't lose phones. It was my girlfriend's fault why my GY is lost .

The GY is almost 2 years with me. I'm extra careful with expensive gadgets that i buy with my hard earned moneh.


----------



## cascabel (Jul 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I don't lose phones. It was my girlfriend's fault why my GY is lost .
> 
> The GY is almost 2 years with me. I'm extra careful with expensive gadgets that i buy with my hard earned moneh.

Click to collapse



sure, blame the missus.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 25, 2013)

Some asshole hacked the Ubuntu forum. 

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Some asshole hacked the Ubuntu forum.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Yep..... And they got usernames, emails and passwords

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 25, 2013)

I wish they'd just piss off.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Some asshole hacked the Ubuntu forum.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Old news is old...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 25, 2013)

veeman said:


> Old news is old...

Click to collapse



It only came in my email today...

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> It only came in my email today...
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



It took place 4 days ago actually

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

PUP! How you been?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> PUP! How you been?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, great. Building my own PC. But my throat is swollen I think, all because of a fish bone in 'boneless fish'.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh, great. Building my own PC. But my throat is swollen I think, all because of a fish bone in 'boneless fish'.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Ah. A PC fit for high-power tasks, I assume?

And...I hate that. If it's "boneless" there shouldn't be bones in it! :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 25, 2013)

Bought this new adapter for charging my phone... Now whenever I connect it...the screen doesn't respond at all!! It ain't the earthing problem... :banghead:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Bought this new adapter for charging my phone... Now whenever I connect it...the screen doesn't respond at all!! It ain't the earthing problem... :banghead:

Click to collapse



Well that's crappy

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 25, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Bought this new adapter for charging my phone... Now whenever I connect it...the screen doesn't respond at all!! It ain't the earthing problem... :banghead:

Click to collapse



Which country do you live in?
Ive never seen that cord except for my old seagate hdd with a bigass cord converter.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Bought this new adapter for charging my phone... Now whenever I connect it...the screen doesn't respond at all!! It ain't the earthing problem... :banghead:

Click to collapse



That's because your outlet is the wrong shape.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 25, 2013)

Outlet?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 25, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Outlet?

Click to collapse



Lol, you buy a ****ty charger that's what you get. 
Try another one.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 25, 2013)

Will not use it when I charge it... That's all


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And...I hate that. If it's "boneless" there shouldn't be bones in it! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Captain Obvious to the rescue :victory:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ah. A PC fit for high-power tasks, I assume?
> 
> And...I hate that. If it's "boneless" there shouldn't be bones in it! :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah. But had to go for a GTX 760. And, swallowing hurts.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Captain Obvious to the rescue :victory:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You know it!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 25, 2013)

Muffins 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Muffins
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Jugg1es! The Snipper Man.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Jugg1es! The Snipper Man.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Hey hey pup, how's you? 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hey hey pup, how's you?
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Great. Still got the throat problem, though. Plus, winning auctions on eBay ain't easy.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Great. Still got the throat problem, though. Plus, winning auctions on eBay ain't easy.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



What are you buying on ebay? 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What are you buying on ebay?
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Common sense? 

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Common sense?
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



My common sense is broken...I want a refund!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## boborone (Jul 25, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Bought this new adapter for charging my phone... Now whenever I connect it...the screen doesn't respond at all!! It ain't the earthing problem... :banghead:

Click to collapse



N4? Mine does that with some chargers and have seen it posted for other people.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 25, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Outlet?

Click to collapse



Yeah, yours has too many holes in it. Buy one with only 3 holes.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What are you buying on ebay?
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



RAM. I'm pretty good at online shopping and auctions, but this RAM is proving to be popular. Still though, some guy was bidding and he rage quit after bidding and being beat by my bid.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh, great. Building my own PC. But my throat is swollen I think, all because of a fish bone in 'boneless fish'.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Heyya pup, we missed you.

Try boneless humans instead.



TeeJay!! said:


> Bought this new adapter for charging my phone... Now whenever I connect it...the screen doesn't respond at all!! It ain't the earthing problem... :banghead:

Click to collapse



the red light signals evil, the charger is eeeeevil!!!!



M_T_M said:


> Common sense?
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



I saw HTC sell a couple of them online. It's now on the 5th version.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

boborone said:


> N4? Mine does that with some chargers and have seen it posted for other people.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Vibrant  

He doesn't have my n4 quite yet 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 26, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Common sense?
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Thats out of stock after you ordered all   

@TeeJay!! That cheap adapter will kill your phone, get a branded one.

P.S. Guys what do you think about Xperia J

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Vibrant
> 
> He doesn't have my n4 quite yet
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



hehehehe

---------- Post added at 07:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Vibrant
> 
> He doesn't have my n4 quite yet
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



hehehehe

---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Vibrant
> 
> He doesn't have my n4 quite yet
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



hehehehe


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, yours has too many holes in it. Buy one with only 3 holes.

Click to collapse



Its a common outlet here... 
" most out of little " 







funnypharmacist said:


> Thats out of stock after you ordered all
> 
> @TeeJay!! That cheap adapter will kill your phone, get a branded one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right .. I got it for 50 bucks...can't afford more... Kind of in a fix! Wasted a lot of moneh on the first day of college


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Its a common outlet here...
> " most out of little "
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait you paid $50 for charger?  Damn they cost a lot there 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Yeah. But had to go for a GTX 760. And, swallowing hurts.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



What are you going to do with it? GTX760 is pretty high end.. 
You bought it in KSA?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wait you paid $50 for charger?  Damn they cost a lot there
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



50rs  
Like a dollar... 1$=60.9 rs


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> 50rs
> Like a dollar... 1$=60.9 rs

Click to collapse



Oh haha ok

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> 50rs
> Like a dollar... 1$=60.9 rs

Click to collapse



So basically less than a dollar lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Vibrant
> 
> He doesn't have my n4 quite yet
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



You sold the nexus?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 26, 2013)

boborone said:


> You sold the nexus?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No he hasn't. He loves it too much to sell it. You got the 4.3 OTA yet bobo?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No he hasn't. He loves it too much to sell it. You got the 4.3 OTA yet bobo?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No. Didn't even know it was being pushed. Still on stock fw. Haven't gotten an oem ota in a couple years. Kinda excited now. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 26, 2013)

boborone said:


> No. Didn't even know it was being pushed. Still on stock fw. Haven't gotten an oem ota in a couple years. Kinda excited now. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't be. It was hardly an update, at least for us gnex users. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Don't be. It was hardly an update, at least for us gnex users.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea I read it wasn't much of an update.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 26, 2013)

boborone said:


> No. Didn't even know it was being pushed. Still on stock fw. Haven't gotten an oem ota in a couple years. Kinda excited now. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It started getting pushed about 12 hours ago. 
Same, I am on stock too. Its not much of an update to the user as shahrukh said, more of a developer update mashed with a fix things update

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

I just noticed that there are some scratches on the bottom bezel in my N4  and I have been carrying it like gold, never dropped it and has been using a case.. How? How? How? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> It started getting pushed about 12 hours ago.
> Same, I am on stock too. Its not much of an update to the user as shahrukh said, more of a developer update mashed with a fix things update
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah but us, gnex users don't get BLE or the new kernel. It's a shame really.

It might have been the case that gave it those scratches.. Sometimes the cases do that I think.
My gnex is still pretty mint, I baby it like crazy lol


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 26, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yeah but us, gnex users don't get BLE or the new kernel. It's a shame really.
> 
> It might have been the case that gave it those scratches.. Sometimes the cases do that I think.
> My gnex is still pretty mint, I baby it like crazy lol
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt know. The case isn't made up of any hard materials. Its one of those Googles which fits the phone around the bezel.
But I guess the case is the sensible option 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## _Variable (Jul 26, 2013)

Long time no see everyone  Too busy with homework and projects


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Jul 26, 2013)

Is chrome cast is available in India?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 26, 2013)

Talk about dead thread... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deadly (Jul 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Talk about dead thread...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



We better not 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> We better not
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Deadly, are you done being dead?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 26, 2013)

Damn veeman... You are fast


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

boborone said:


> You sold the nexus?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No but when I do I'm gonna sell it to him if he still wants it. Not selling it to the n5 comes out. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> It started getting pushed about 12 hours ago.
> Same, I am on stock too. Its not much of an update to the user as shahrukh said, more of a developer update mashed with a fix things update
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



Its impossible I think to not scratch the bezel. I treat mine like royalty also but at least the bezel when scratched is hardly noticeable almost invisible . I've had phones like the vibrant that a scratch on the bezel was extremely noticeable. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 26, 2013)

And I still hate him for that  

I don't wanna waste my money on a brand new nexus... Everything is super hyped here... ( but not much in the case of nexus bt still ). Google release the damn phone fast!


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Damn veeman... You are fast

Click to collapse





Speedy Bamboo


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 26, 2013)

I still have the screenshot... Won't embarrass you though..


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No but when I do I'm gonna sell it to him if he still wants it. Not selling it to the n5 comes out.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya. It isn't noticeable but I still feel kinda bad.  Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I still have the screenshot... Won't embarrass you though..

Click to collapse



Screenshot of what?


----------



## Deadly (Jul 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Deadly, are you done being dead?

Click to collapse



Maybe... or maybe not

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## veeman (Jul 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Maybe... or maybe not
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



You in our GroupMe chat yet? And hangouts?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sup guys 
Deadly is back at last 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Deadly (Jul 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> You in our GroupMe chat yet? And hangouts?

Click to collapse



nope

Blame my phone I have only 170 mb internal memory..

@ darkshadow.. ya got data plan today for a month.. so will be around I believe.. 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> nope
> 
> Blame my phone I have only 170 mb internal memory..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup guys
> Deadly is back at last
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Hello

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Pasta 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pasta
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



No Grampa. I wanted ravioli

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 26, 2013)

Tomorrow's a holiday 
Why is itchy banned? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Tomorrow's a holiday
> Why is itchy banned?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



He is? I didn't know that.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 26, 2013)

Deadly said:


> nope
> 
> Blame my phone I have only 170 mb internal memory..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay. Tits is back

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yay. Tits is back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Quick touch it! Touch it i say! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Jul 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Quick touch it! Touch it i say!
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Gross!


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 27, 2013)

11 hours!?!?!

Roofie killed it!  you murderer!!!


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2013)

Go drunk your home.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

No I'm drunk 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 27, 2013)

Subway Surfer high score-1206037
Beat that B)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 27, 2013)

Finally a holiday

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 27, 2013)

Trying real hard to get this icon pack... 

And Google has failed. Yes... Google has FAILED :banghead:


----------



## Deadly (Jul 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Subway Surfer high score-1206037
> Beat that B)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No big deal..  get me a phone which doesn't lag with that game . I'll beat it. With lag itself I made good scores.. 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> No big deal..  get me a phone which doesn't lag with that game . I'll beat it. With lag itself I made good scores..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Asks people for a better phone only to get a higher SS score  genius lol 

Sup fratatoes  ?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No I'm drunk
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Hi mr.drunk nice to see you here, have we met? 

Also hi all

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Subway Surfer high score-1206037
> Beat that B)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Prawn please, 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 27, 2013)

Prawn gets pawned


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Subway Surfer high score-1206037
> Beat that B)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Prawn please, 
View attachment 2146094

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> No big deal..  get me a phone which doesn't lag with that game . I'll beat it. With lag itself I made good scores..
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



And i will give you a phone because? To beat MY HS? I will pass 







deathnotice01 said:


> Prawn please,
> View attachment 2146094
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Meh.. Just one lakh more than mine. I will beat it soon

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 AM ----------






I loled 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------






I loled 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 27, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43992165


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Just ordered my n7v2 guys I'm so excited :thumbup: I saw them selling out everywhere so I pulled the trigger at 3am lol

Now to get my old n7 sold 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 27, 2013)

Jeff... Hangouts!!!


----------



## Deadly (Jul 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Asks people for a better phone only to get a higher SS score  genius lol
> 
> Sup fratatoes  ?

Click to collapse



any excuse for new phone is good enough.. once I get it, I'll run like there is no tomorrow 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## roofrider (Jul 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> 11 hours!?!?!
> 
> Roofie killed it!  you murderer!!!

Click to collapse



Hope no one informed the cops!


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just ordered my n7v2 guys I'm so excited :thumbup: I saw them selling out everywhere so I pulled the trigger at 3am lol
> 
> Now to get my old n7 sold
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



You buy too many phones 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 27, 2013)

People.. Saw the Whatsapp+ thread got banged?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> People.. Saw the Whatsapp+ thread got banged?

Click to collapse



who "banged" it?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 27, 2013)

The Whatsapp company


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> People.. Saw the Whatsapp+ thread got banged?

Click to collapse



No. I don't watch p0rn

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No. I don't watch p0rn
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Good for you! Your mama will be sooo proud :sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You buy too many phones
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Its not a phone 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Good for you! Your mama will be sooo proud :sly:

Click to collapse




I lied











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its not a phone
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



It's still an android 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I lied
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pic fail... 

Also... Guys... Which usernames do you like the best in XDA??


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I lied
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should have said android then 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You should have said android then
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



:silly: i was jk anyway







TeeJay!! said:


> Pic fail...
> 
> Also... Guys... Which usernames do you like the best in XDA??

Click to collapse



I like my username the best :silly: 
its awesome //pun

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> :silly: i was jk anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know you were 

Oh and my username is obviously the best then @dirtyhamster73

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## roofrider (Jul 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I know you were
> 
> Oh and my username is obviously the best then @dirtyhamster73
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



My vote is for GiantBallSack


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> My vote is for GiantBallSack

Click to collapse



Lmfao that's a username hahaha 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Pic fail...
> 
> Also... Guys... Which usernames do you like the best in XDA??

Click to collapse



Mine is the best.


----------



## Deadly (Jul 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Pic fail...
> 
> Also... Guys... Which usernames do you like the best in XDA??

Click to collapse



obviously our own.. 

@ veeman, nice dp.. :thumbup:


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> obviously our own..
> 
> @ veeman, nice dp.. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



What's dp mean?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jul 27, 2013)

Deadbeat is back online! 

Who have him the keys to the internetz? 

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------




veeman said:


> What's dp mean?

Click to collapse



I leik bamboo. It's so green.


----------



## roofrider (Jul 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lmfao that's a username hahaha
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Yep! :laugh:


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Deadbeat is back online!
> 
> Who have him the keys to the internetz?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i liek bamboo aslo!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yep! :laugh:

Click to collapse



Haha that's too funny I think it wins 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Deadly (Jul 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> What's dp mean?

Click to collapse



It means talk to Elgoog

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2013)

Deadly said:


> It means talk to Elgoog
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



Display pic?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 27, 2013)

I got suspended for a week! Yey!


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I got suspended for a week! Yey!

Click to collapse



Bad boy. What did you do?


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> Bad boy. What did you do?

Click to collapse



You said funny(not ) jokes?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> Bad boy. What did you do?

Click to collapse



Mass/common bunk. All the guys in my class.


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Mass/common bunk. All the guys in my class.

Click to collapse



Why would you get suspended for sleeping in the same bed?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Mass/common bunk. All the guys in my class.

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> Why would you get suspended for sleeping in the same bed?

Click to collapse



:sly::what:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Mass/common bunk. All the guys in my class.

Click to collapse



So they suspended the whole class? Lol




@veeman Coz they did naughty things of course 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 27, 2013)

Mass Bunk

Hope this helps


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Mass Bunk
> 
> Hope this helps

Click to collapse



So like the whole class did it or only the guys?

And you guys got suspended for a week for that!??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 27, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> So like the whole class did it or only the guys?
> 
> And you guys got suspended for a week for that!??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Only the guys, And yes all the guys off for a week!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What are you going to do with it? GTX760 is pretty high end..
> You bought it in KSA?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



All sorts of stuff. And I was planning for a 780. And no.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys. How's everyone doing?
Just wanted to say, I'm still around :smokin:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. How's everyone doing?
> Just wanted to say, I'm still around :smokin:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey! Long time no see. How's it going?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. How's everyone doing?
> Just wanted to say, I'm still around :smokin:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey Axis

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey! Long time no see. How's it going?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I've been really good actually. Just saving up some money trying to get things squared away. 

You?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Hey Axis
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Aye :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I've been really good actually. Just saving up some money trying to get things squared away.
> 
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Saving money here too. For a Motorola Xoom.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Saving money here too. For a Motorola Xoom.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Awesome. That'll be cool. I've got some debts to settle myself.. But nothing I can't handle. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Groot (Jul 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> it was ordered in the us. Still i cant change anything to it since its layed out for corporate use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah but it will take time to arrive in here, just waiting to have my s4 hopefully asap


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 28, 2013)

Is it me or is the whole OT inactive nowadays? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Groot (Jul 28, 2013)

it is inactive dude


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 28, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Is it me or is the whole OT inactive nowadays?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



The whole OT is inactive 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 28, 2013)

Bumpubum


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 28, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Bumpubum

Click to collapse



Wat 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

One page? That's it?

Get real, OT.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> One page? That's it?
> 
> Get real, OT.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The macaroni has spoken

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> The macaroni has spoken
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Obvious troll is obvious

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> One page? That's it?
> 
> Get real, OT.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OT died a death a while back or didn't you notice. 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> OT died a death a while back or didn't you notice.
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Wat

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> OT died a death a while back or didn't you notice.
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse









Android Pizza said:


> Wat
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Point proven

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys! Is swappa only for Android phones? Or I can enlist my Lumia there too?


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yo, Bros!!!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey guys! Is swappa only for Android phones? Or I can enlist my Lumia there too?

Click to collapse



I think they even sell iPhones

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 28, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Yo, Bros!!!!!

Click to collapse



Eep! Hi!

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Eep! Hi!
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Pup! Hi!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Pup! Hi!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hi Pizza! Where are Bread stick and Pasta?

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey pplz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hi Pizza! Where are Bread stick and Pasta?
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



The big forum in the sky.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The big forum in the sky.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Oh :/

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Eep! Hi!
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Sup!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 28, 2013)

Nothing much. Just with my friend.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just picked up a new Nexus 7  Staples had one left, even used the $30 off coupon


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 28, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Just picked up a new Nexus 7  Staples had one left, even used the $30 off coupon

Click to collapse









_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Just picked up a new Nexus 7  Staples had one left, even used the $30 off coupon

Click to collapse



Waiting on the playstore to ship mine. I should have just went on a hunt to find one. How do you like it? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## eep2378 (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Waiting on the playstore to ship mine. I should have just went on a hunt to find one. How do you like it?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I haven't even opened the box yet. I ran out on my lunch break to grab it. Lol don't tell my boss 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

Grilling trollolol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2149892
> 
> Grilling trollolol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I want some 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------




eep2378 said:


> I haven't even opened the box yet. I ran out on my lunch break to grab it. Lol don't tell my boss
> 
> Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier

Click to collapse



Haha nice. I screwed up and ordered a 3 pack of screen protectors but they were the static apply. I did so cause I wanted to have some screen protectors right away. Then today I saw that Skinomi had them in stock and those are wet apply. Looks like I'm gonna be stuck with a 3 pack of iLLumiShields lol. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Groot (Jul 29, 2013)

morning frat people


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> morning frat people

Click to collapse



*looks outside and sees the sun going down * ermm good morning proper Eren 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Groot (Jul 29, 2013)

haha good evening sir Jeff


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> haha good evening sir Jeff

Click to collapse



How are you doing today? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I want some
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2149984
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> View attachment 2149984
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop. Making. Me. Hungry. You vile person. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Stop. Making. Me. Hungry. You vile person.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Would you like some pasta?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Would you like some pasta?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You want him to eat you 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You want him to eat you
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Oh, I'll give him a piece of me all right :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I think they even sell iPhones
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Not for India  That was my last hope!



shahrukhraza said:


> Hey pplz
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey!



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How are you doing today?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



You are nice to everyone, unlike kittens


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Not for India  That was my last hope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol why don't you think Kittens are nice. I'm nice and I'm a kitteh 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lol why don't you think Kittens are nice. I'm nice and I'm a kitteh
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Swappa was the last hope, now I will have to start working on getting a method to unlock the Lumia
my kitten is nowhere near to nice!


----------



## veeman (Jul 29, 2013)

Whoa page 4242!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Swappa was the last hope, now I will have to start working on getting a method to unlock the Lumia
> my kitten is nowhere near to nice!

Click to collapse



Haha my kats are so sweet. Some can be little devils though . So there is no like Craigslist type thing there? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha my kats are so sweet. Some can be little devils though . So there is no like Craigslist type thing there?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



There are a few websites like craigslist but not getting response on any of those. People here believe WP Phones are hard to use so noone is interested!


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

What was the show from many years ago called that was originally a Japanese show, kinda like the show Wipeout on ABC. The original announcers were Japanese, but had some of the most idiotic dumbasses that did English dub overs for it. Please someone has to know it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> What was the show from many years ago called that was originally a Japanese show, kinda like the show Wipeout on ABC. The original announcers were Japanese, but had some of the most idiotic dumbasses that did English dub overs for it. Please someone has to know it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Takeshi's Castle :good:


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Takeshi's Castle :good:

Click to collapse



Yea found it in Wipeout's wiki.

Thanks.




This is one of the greatest shows evarrrrr.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

Seriously for any young people who have no clue about that show, just watch the first 5 mins of this. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIRUNNMfTPQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Tell me you didn't laugh your ass off.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> Seriously for any young people who have no clue about that show, just watch the first 5 mins of this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIRUNNMfTPQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh... I remember this show.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> Seriously for any young people who have no clue about that show, just watch the first 5 mins of this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIRUNNMfTPQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't.
Didn't even smile.
Is that a bad thing?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## roofrider (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I didn't.
> Didn't even smile.
> Is that a bad thing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

I love the Hex-like maze in one of the episodes , I almost died from laughter XD

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I love the Hex-like maze in one of the episodes , I almost died from laughter XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



When I was in my late teens, we recorded soooo many of the episodes on tape. We would watch em and get stoned. Great times great times. Knew every word and still laughed like crazy. Found the first 4 seasons on tpb. About to DL em now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> When I was in my late teens, we recorded soooo many of the episodes on tape. We would watch em and get stoned. Great times great times. Knew every word and still laughed like crazy. Found the first 4 seasons on tpb. About to DL em now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Link please , its been like 11 years " . I need to revive these moments .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Link please , its been like 11 years " . I need to revive these moments .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



It's .se now. the(restyouknowfilterwontletmepostit).se 

And search for MXC

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks ^_^)/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> Yea found it in Wipeout's wiki.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha.. That show is awesome. It still airs on a kid's channel and I watch it sometimes.. Anyone ever seen an episode where the participants gets control of the castle(the last one with the tank sorta thing)? I have never seen it happen 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Link please , its been like 11 years " . I need to revive these moments .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Do you remember the show hosted by Gilbert Gottfried and a big tit blonde way back in the day. Used to come on late Saturday night. Was a cheap horror flick show. They played cheesy campy scary movies and them two would talk before and after the commercial breaks. It was the same type of show Elvira used to do. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> Do you remember the show hosted by Gilbert Gottfried and a big tit blonde way back in the day. Used to come on late Saturday night. Was a cheap horror flick show. They played cheesy campy scary movies and them two would talk before and after the commercial breaks. It was the same type of show Elvira used to do.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not really , I got flashbacks for MXC , maybe a pic can remind me of this show ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Not really , I got flashbacks for MXC , maybe a pic can remind me of this show ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I checked his wiki and imdb. Neither has it. Bout to find his email and ask him.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> I checked his wiki and imdb. Neither has it. Bout to find his email and ask him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I checked him on imdb too , can't seem to find anything related .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I checked him on imdb too , can't seem to find anything related .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Found it. 

USA Up All Night

Hosted by Gilbert Gottfried and Ronda Sheer.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaXRaSzKDbs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> Found it.
> 
> USA Up All Night
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, don't know it . sorry.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ct8rdiWm9w&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here's one with them both

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 AM ----------

Apparently had tons of hosts. I just remember those two.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0272417/fullcredits/cast

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ct8rdiWm9w&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Here's one with them both
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope, I don't think I've seen it before. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

Apparently had tons of hosts. I just remember those two.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0272417/fullcredits/cast

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hahaha.. That show is awesome. It still airs on a kid's channel and I watch it sometimes.. Anyone ever seen an episode where the participants gets control of the castle(the last one with the tank sorta thing)? I have never seen it happen
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



It's still being aired huh! Remember watching it on Pogo.


----------



## kangerX (Jul 29, 2013)

Its still being aired from pogo *goes back 10 years*

Sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal..


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 29, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Its still being aired from pogo *goes back 10 years*
> 
> Sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal..

Click to collapse



If I were you, u might want to change your Tapatalk sig. Mods might not like it to much.


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's still being aired huh! Remember watching it on Pogo.

Click to collapse



Ya. On pogo itself. Its in the evening but I don't know if its being aired right now. All I see on that channel is the show about that stupid kid who can beat up anybody after eating a laddu -.-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Jul 29, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> If I were you, u might want to change your Tapatalk sig. Mods might not like it to much.

Click to collapse



Can't see anything wrong with it. 

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Ya. On pogo itself. Its in the evening but I don't know if its being aired right now. All I see on that channel is the show about that stupid kid who can beat up anybody after eating a laddu -.-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yea, Chota Bheem. The kids are crazy about it, today it's that and Ninja Hattori. 
I used to watch Tarzan and whatnot on Disney after coming from school. And also the initial Pokemon and Transformers series.


----------



## kangerX (Jul 29, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> If I were you, u might want to change your Tapatalk sig. Mods might not like it to much.

Click to collapse



I don't think mods will bother with something so trivial. But if its against rules/ethics I'll gladly change it 

Sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal..


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> I don't think mods will bother with something so trivial. But if its against rules/ethics I'll gladly change it
> 
> Sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal..

Click to collapse



You're not advocating pot or talking about injecting it. Just relaying that you are from a state we should all be jealous of. Not against the rules at all. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> You're not advocating pot or talking about injecting it. Just relaying that you are from a state we should all be jealous of. Not against the rules at all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heh yeah  

Sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal..


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Can't see anything wrong with it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya but its stupid :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya but its stupid :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



So is my signature :sly: and most others on here 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## boborone (Jul 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya but its stupid :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yours is stupidererer

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> Yours is stupidererer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You mean app sig? 

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## kangerX (Jul 29, 2013)

boborone said:


> Yours is stupidererer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Loooool

Sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal..


----------



## Apex (Jul 29, 2013)

Greetings. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who are you?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sgniteerg.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jul 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sgniteerg.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



!mapS


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jul 29, 2013)

My note II is back from repair  hello guys!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> !mapS

Click to collapse



Ay boi don't ya mess wit mah swag

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> My note II is back from repair  hello guys!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup infinity? Congrats on getting you Note2 back :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 29, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> My note II is back from repair  hello guys!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whasup

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup infinity? Congrats on getting you Note2 back :thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Thanks! I shall live happily forever now   these months with an iPhone 4 has been horrible.







darkshadow246 said:


> Whasup
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

Greetings everyone from the Not so funny pharmacist.(Yes I know I am not funny)


----------



## roofrider (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Greetings everyone from the Not so funny pharmacist.(Yes I know I am not funny)

Click to collapse



Y U NO buy Jeff's N7 yet?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Y U NO buy Jeff's N7 yet?

Click to collapse



Yea why u no buy it :sly: my sons booster seat is not included I'm sorry funny 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Y U NO buy Jeff's N7 yet?

Click to collapse



Jeff selling his N7???

I am saving for my a paint job for my car so NO MONEY


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Jeff selling his N7???
> 
> I am saving for my a paint job for my car so NO MONEY

Click to collapse



Yes cause I bought the new one

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes cause I bought the new one
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Great! I am saving to get blue ghost flames on my Black Chevy Beat!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Great! I am saving to get blue ghost flames on my Black Chevy Beat!

Click to collapse



:what:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## roofrider (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Great! I am saving to get blue ghost flames on my Black Chevy Beat!

Click to collapse



I have a better idea, sell that beat and buy a real car.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Chevy beat is a car.


roofrider said:


> I have a better idea, sell that beat and buy a real car.

Click to collapse



Why do you think beat isn't a real car?


----------



## Apex (Jul 29, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Chevy beat is a car.
> 
> 
> Why do you think beat isn't a real car?

Click to collapse



It's a tiny box that comes with tiny wheel that's all.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's a tiny box that comes with tiny wheel that's all.

Click to collapse



I am 19 and I bought it with all MY saved and earned money, so the thing is I am happy about it!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am 19 and I bought it with all MY saved and earned money, so the thing is I am happy about it!

Click to collapse



I was just messing with you , that being said there no real performance cars in India  only expensive sedans.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's a tiny box that comes with tiny wheel that's all.

Click to collapse




Funny do u have air conditioning or a stereo in your box? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 29, 2013)

Cars are overpriced in India and even more in Bangalore 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So is my signature :sly: and most others on here
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse









boborone said:


> Yours is stupidererer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Er.. What are you guys talking about? I was talking about the stupid Chotta Bheem show in pogo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta



darkshadow246 said:


> Cars are overpriced in India and even more in Bangalore
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Cars are crap in India. I prefer Ferraris, Bugattis and hookers

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Funny do u have air conditioning or a stereo in your box?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Yes, powerful air conditioning and Sony Xplod With 2 woofers 6 Speakers.


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Good morning, farts.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2151176
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y u no change title?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

Frat is Dead

Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Frat is Dead
> 
> Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.

Click to collapse









Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Yup. Exactly 

Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yes, powerful air conditioning and Sony Xplod With 2 woofers 6 Speakers.

Click to collapse



And the Sony is custom input... 

Ssup people  ( I'll probably just disappear again.. )


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 29, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Good morning, farts.
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't know if you did that intentionally or purposefully... 



        I know, I know!!
    


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Don't know if you did that intentionally or purposefully...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 29, 2013)

Sup moi saans.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sup moi saans.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Ello

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea why u no buy it :sly: my sons booster seat is not included I'm sorry funny
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I have the same case. Bottom right.

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> Chevy beat is a car.
> 
> 
> Why do you think beat isn't a real car?

Click to collapse



Chevy Beats by Dre.

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> Chevy beat is a car.
> 
> 
> Why do you think beat isn't a real car?

Click to collapse



Chevy Beats by Dre.


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 29, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Good morning, *farts.*
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Um, you could of kept that to yourself.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have the same case. Bottom right.

Click to collapse



That's my favorite case I bought one for my new n7 fhd already. 

Btw sold my OG n7 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's my favorite case I bought one for my new n7 fhd already.
> 
> Btw sold my OG n7
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



What case is it? Link? 


Edit I've seen your pic. 
_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What case is it? Link?
> 
> 
> Edit I've seen your pic.
> ...

Click to collapse



Its this case which is in stock http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E5G39DK/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

Or u can buy this one which is a Lil cheaper but it's the same case and it's .99c but it's not in stock yet http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E4OKXPU?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links

I also bought this case which has is an awesome case to and it's in stock http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E5NOXM4/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 30, 2013)

good morning peeps!
Even with the teeny tiny screen android feels great but after the 5" & 4" phones its pretty difficult  

Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's my favorite case I bought one for my new n7 fhd already.
> 
> Btw sold my OG n7
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's a good case. I like it. Looks professional. 
I don't remember which company it was but they sent out ones with defective magnets. I didn't make a fuss about it but they sent me another case when it was fixed and they also threw in a screen protector and otg cable. That's good customer service. :good:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, it's a good case. I like it. Looks professional.
> I don't remember which company it was but they sent out ones with defective magnets. I didn't make a fuss about it but they sent me another case when it was fixed and they also threw in a screen protector and otg cable. That's good customer service. :good:

Click to collapse



how to figure out where otg works for a phone or not?

Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> how to figure out where otg works for a phone or not?
> 
> Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.

Click to collapse



Google :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 30, 2013)

What's otg?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What's otg?

Click to collapse



Only touch goats? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What's otg?

Click to collapse



On the go

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What's otg?

Click to collapse



On The Go USB. It's a micro USB to USB adapter but also provides power to the USB port so flash drives and hard drives that require powered USB can be plugged in.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Only touch girls ?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jul 30, 2013)

Good morning 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jul 30, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So, you are still alive? 

Good to see you around..


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> So, you are still alive?
> 
> Good to see you around..

Click to collapse



I barely made it, but now I'm more alive than ever 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Jul 30, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> I barely made it, but now I'm more alive than ever
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What does that mean?  

You were in hospital or something? What did i missed?


----------



## InfinityFTW (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> You were in hospital or something? What did i missed?

Click to collapse



No, I borrowed an iPhone because my Note II was in repair 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> You were in hospital or something? What did i missed?

Click to collapse



Someone post a face palm PIC at this post

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 30, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Someone post a face palm PIC at this post
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



That looked more like a "I am tired" pic

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 30, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That looked more like a "I am tired" pic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Well excuuuuuuse me 






Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Jul 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



lmao  you facepalmed prawns post 

and you dont use Whatsapp? o.o


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> lmao  you facepalmed prawns post
> 
> and you dont use Whatsapp? o.o

Click to collapse



Intentionally, yes 

And no, I dont use it anymore


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola guys,
I ordered an USB OTG cable for 149 Rs, is that too much?

Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hola guys,
> I ordered an USB OTG cable for 149 Rs, is that too much?
> 
> Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.

Click to collapse



You ordered an OTG for your Y?  

Had to read just around 25 pages this time. OT is really dead. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> On The Go USB. It's a micro USB to USB adapter but also provides power to the USB port so flash drives and hard drives that require powered USB can be plugged in.

Click to collapse



Lies!







InfinityFTW said:


> I barely made it, but now I'm more alive than ever
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Glad to hear you were not converted to the dark side of iOS.






funnypharmacist said:


> Hola guys,
> I ordered an USB OTG cable for 149 Rs, is that too much?
> 
> Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.

Click to collapse



If it's more than $1.80 for me then yes.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 30, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> You ordered an OTG for your Y?
> 
> Had to read just around 25 pages this time. OT is really dead.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nop! for the Lumia!



deathnotice01 said:


> Lies!
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you were not converted to the dark side of iOS.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nop thats less than 1.80


----------



## Deadly (Jul 30, 2013)

Yo QF, you mad brah?  @QuantumFoam

@ alan.. whats up? how is s4?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Yo QF, you mad brah?  @QuantumFoam
> 
> @ alan.. whats up? how is s4?

Click to collapse



 you let us down, Sleepy


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 30, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown this happens to you? 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> you let us down, Sleepy

Click to collapse



Wut?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wut?

Click to collapse



Lol I think he meant, Deadly :laugh:


----------



## Deadly (Jul 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Lol I think he meant, Deadly :laugh:

Click to collapse



You talking about yourself from a third person view! :creepy:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You talking about yourself from a third person view! :creepy:

Click to collapse



I know right  what a creep


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Yo QF, you mad brah?  @QuantumFoam
> 
> @ alan.. whats up? how is s4?

Click to collapse



I fail to see what you're referring to




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You talking about yourself from a third person view! :creepy:

Click to collapse



You seem to ignore all my posts, is anything wrong SM??


----------



## Deadly (Jul 30, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I fail to see what you're referring to
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then its all good  

Check pm..

@ rohin.. y so serious? 

@ funny.. not that i know of.. may be you are not trying to be funny anymore?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Then its all good
> 
> Check pm..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never tried to be funny, I AM Fuuny


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I never tried to be funny, I AM Fuuny

Click to collapse



No you're not

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown this happens to you?
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



I do it to people. I'm a panther bro I just have house cats as pets. There don't dare step on my balls I'll claw the hell out of them 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I never tried to be funny, I AM Fuuny

Click to collapse


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jul 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I never tried to be funny, I AM Fuuny

Click to collapse



K, say something funny then.


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> K, say something funny then.

Click to collapse



Well, the post saying he was funny is funny.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Well, the post saying he was funny is funny.

Click to collapse



+1

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok! I am not funny 


Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 30, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I fail to see what you're referring to
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No smileys...yup, must be pissed


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No smileys...yup, must be pissed

Click to collapse



Pissing what?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @ rohin.. y so serious?

Click to collapse



I'm not  btw, what's with the half-hearted quotes ?

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Pissing what?

Click to collapse



Juice, veeman. Pissing juice.

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Pissing what?

Click to collapse



Juice, veeman. Pissing juice.

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Pissing what?

Click to collapse



Juice, veeman. Pissing juice.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 30, 2013)

What you guys talking about?

Sent via Galaxy Y-A phone with huge buttons and small screen.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 30, 2013)

Piss:sly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

Hai

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm not  btw, what's with the half-hearted quotes ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's racist!


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's racist!

Click to collapse



says Mr. Dino-bamboo man :silly:


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> says Mr. Dino-bamboo man :silly:

Click to collapse



I'm not a man, I'm a real bamboosaurus!


----------



## roofrider (Jul 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm not a man, I'm a real bamboosaurus!

Click to collapse



Shut up or imma set you on fire!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm not a man, I'm a real bamboosaurus!

Click to collapse



I always knew you were related to a baboon


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Shut up or imma set you on fire!

Click to collapse



Y u so mean?


----------



## roofrider (Jul 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Y u so mean?

Click to collapse



You'll be hot when you're on fire and that will attract all the female bamboos, ain't that what you want?


----------



## veeman (Jul 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You'll be hot when you're on fire and that will attract all the female bamboos, ain't that what you want?

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, good point. And it worked. Look at my avatar. That's me with 15 female bamboos. :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> I always knew you were related to a baboon

Click to collapse


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 30, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/dj_teejay-1/first-mix-that-stepping-stone

Guys! my first mix!! i know it aint the best but its my first attempt  

PS. hopefully the link is allowed


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> https://soundcloud.com/dj_teejay-1/first-mix-that-stepping-stone
> 
> Guys! my first mix!! i know it aint the best but its my first attempt
> 
> PS. hopefully the link is allowed

Click to collapse



Constructive criticism:
There is a crackling sound that is "kind" of annoying imho...other than that...dancing time it is!!! :highfive::victory:


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 30, 2013)

The second track? I know  and thanks!! A new mix coming soon


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello? *echoes*

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hello? *echoes*
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Hi pup.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Deadly (Jul 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm not  btw, what's with the half-hearted quotes.

Click to collapse



I hate multi quoting in browser.. I like to reply in quick reply.. that's why.. 


______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi pup.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hi Pizza. I wish OT wasn't dead.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hi Pizza. I wish OT wasn't dead.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



I know. It really sucks.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 31, 2013)

What's up people? 
my results are going to be declared soon that means I will get to know whether I will be 25% of a pharmacist or not.

Sent via galaxy Y - A phone with big buttons and small screen.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> What's up people?
> my results are going to be declared soon that means I will get to know whether I will be 25% of a pharmacist or not.
> 
> Sent via galaxy Y - A phone with big buttons and small screen.

Click to collapse



That's awesome 

Then are we gonna get a 25% funny pharmacist or you still won't be funny?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's awesome
> 
> The are we gonna get a 25% funny pharmacist or you still won't be funny?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



  

u so fahnni!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Am I alone?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's awesome
> 
> The are we gonna get a 25% funny pharmacist or you still won't be funny?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I will be a lot funnier, it will be like getting an upgrade from 2.3.6 to 4.1.2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Am I alone?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



No I'm always watching u

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No I'm always watching u
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:creepy:


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

veeman said:


> :creepy:

Click to collapse






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


>

Click to collapse



Why so sad?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 31, 2013)

Rajdeep Sardesai coming to our college and I'm late!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Rajdeep Sardesai coming to our college and I'm late!!

Click to collapse



Who's that? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 31, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Yo QF, you mad brah?  @QuantumFoam
> 
> @ alan.. whats up? how is s4?

Click to collapse



Doing great D.
How bout you?

S4 is just awesome, been using the 4.3 leaked edition



veeman said:


> Oh yeah, good point. And it worked. Look at my avatar. That's me with 15 female bamboos. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



for that, you have just earned more #swag.

say hi to that cute specimen of wooden perfection female bamboo from your left for me.



funnypharmacist said:


> What's up people?
> my results are going to be declared soon that means I will get to know whether I will be 25% of a pharmacist or not.
> 
> Sent via galaxy Y - A phone with big buttons and small screen.

Click to collapse



Oh no, then how many percent will be left as funnies?


----------



## boborone (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey death, you get a new phone?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 31, 2013)

boborone said:


> Hey death, you get a new phone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's had it for a while now

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> He's had it for a while now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Had what? Got the Y stolen about a week ago.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 31, 2013)

boborone said:


> Had what? Got the Y stolen about a week ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I remember he had the S4 for a while now, nothing about the Y

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 31, 2013)

How could QF lock his own thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44117846

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Deadly (Jul 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How could QF lock his own thread
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44117846
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Because he is an RC


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How could QF lock his own thread
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44117846
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



He didnt emptym locked it then reopened it and let him post then relocked it. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Deadly (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He didnt emptym locked it then reopened it and let him post then relocked it.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Last part is wrong. Rc's can lock their own threads now

______________________________________
Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> He's had it for a while now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sup?



boborone said:


> Had what? Got the Y stolen about a week ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



had the S4 since last week of april. (was one of the few lucky ones to get the first models)

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> Last part is wrong. Rc's can lock their own threads now
> 
> ______________________________________
> Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days

Click to collapse



You guys have all the fun 


GIMME TREAD LOCKIN POWAHS TOO MOODS!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm so lovin android 4.3 on the S4. Never again to crapjizz. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Jul 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



According to my sources, you can lock too

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> View attachment 2154719
> 
> I'm so lovin android 4.3 on the S4. Never again to crapjizz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, I want that wallpaper !

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 31, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> According to my sources, you can lock too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I can't. 
Oh why! Why! Fate has forsaken me! 







RohinZaraki said:


> Dude, I want that wallpaper !
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



It's a live wallpaper. 

Nexus Triangles live (free) on playstore


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> View attachment 2154719
> 
> I'm so lovin android 4.3 on the S4. Never again to crapjizz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did your phone cheat on you? Cause you know they are cheater's and u can't trust them :sly:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Did your phone cheat on you? Cause you know they are cheater's and u can't trust them :sly:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Never! The only thing I don't trust is apple. 

I love my phone so much I bought it a $40 glass screen protector. 




This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 31, 2013)

Sup guys
No one sponsoring me? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup guys
> No one sponsoring me?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I'll sponsor you 


Edit :what for? 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'll sponsor you
> 
> 
> Edit :what for?
> ...

Click to collapse



For pledging
New system remember
I need a sponsor to become a member
And Thanks juggs

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Never! The only thing I don't trust is apple.
> 
> I love my phone so much I bought it a $40 glass screen protector.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh so Samsung just cheats on there benchmarks then 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh so Samsung just cheats on there benchmarks then
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Samsung cheats on benchmarks. 
Apple cheats in everything except cheating. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> For pledging
> New system remember
> I need a sponsor to become a member
> And Thanks juggs
> ...

Click to collapse



Juggs can't sponsor you bro. Have to be a member to sponsor 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## veeman (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh so Samsung just cheats on there benchmarks then
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Shamesung


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> For pledging
> New system remember
> I need a sponsor to become a member
> And Thanks juggs
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm got so confused I pretty much forgot about being a member.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Juggs can't sponsor you bro. Have to be a member to sponsor
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Juggs isn't a member? 
Edit: he isn't

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Juggs can't sponsor you bro. Have to be a member to sponsor
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



We should let the members of the GB decide if i can or can't sponsor a member 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## undercover (Jul 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> We should let the members of the GB decide if i can or can't sponsor a member
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



You shouldn't IMHO. Second opinion, yes, that's more useful. More of an unbiased advisor. See where I'm going with that? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

undercover said:


> You shouldn't IMHO. Second opinion, yes, that's more useful. More of an unbiased advisor. See where I'm going with that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi, tink.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## undercover (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi, tink.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hello there. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 31, 2013)

undercover said:


> You shouldn't IMHO. Second opinion, yes, that's more useful. More of an unbiased advisor. See where I'm going with that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ive acted as an advisor to the GB more than the members realise 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup guys
> No one sponsoring me?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Sponsoring?

Yo DN1 Whats up? Congratulations about the C.. something exam you passed 

Sent from my MIUIed Galaxy Y


----------



## veeman (Jul 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup guys
> No one sponsoring me?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I can. As long as you behave.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 31, 2013)

Three people actually downloaded my mix!! *suprised* 
if it was any of you... Thanks a lot guys!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> We should let the members of the GB decide if i can or can't sponsor a member
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



To be honest I'm not sure what's going on with this thread. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> To be honest I'm not sure what's going on with this thread.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Same here.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## undercover (Jul 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ive acted as an advisor to the GB more than the members realise
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



I'm aware. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 31, 2013)

veeman said:


> I can. As long as you behave.

Click to collapse



I'll vouch :thumbup:

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




undercover said:


> I'm aware.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know you know, you don't count though because you like me are not official member.  We both refused to take the muffin.  Take the mick,  yup. Muffin, no 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## undercover (Jul 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'll vouch :thumbup:
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, we don't do muff. Not in public, anyway. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 31, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm aware.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know you know, you don't count though because you like me are not official member.  We both refused to take the muffin.  Take the mick,  yup. Muffin, no 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 31, 2013)

Aintnobodygottimeforsponsoringyou.jpg

Hai guis. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

akashgartia said:


> What is this...

Click to collapse



Ignore this guy. He's spamming all over OT. He said the same crap in my thread.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm building my own PC. So far, it's been a nightmare.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ignore this guy. He's spamming all over OT. He said the same crap in my thread.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



What guy?? :sly:

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What guy?? :sly:
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



The guy I quoted....


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm building my own PC. So far, it's been a nightmare.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Do you wanna introduce yourself at least?


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The guy I quoted....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



And....... So who was that? Still don't get what your saying.  Maybe you should SPEAK UP A BIT,  IM A BIT DEAF YOU SEE. :screwy:

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And....... So who was that? Still don't get what your saying.  Maybe you should SPEAK UP A BIT,  IM A BIT DEAF YOU SEE. :screwy:
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Are you okay, old man?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Are you okay, old man?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Watjasayagaincanthearyouimdeathyousee.jpeg

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




akashgartia said:


> What is this...

Click to collapse



If you want to know what this is then try reading the op like you would in any other part of xda. 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Watjasayagaincantreadyourpostimblindyousee.jpeg
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 31, 2013)

akashgartia said:


> What is this...

Click to collapse



If you want to know what this is then try reading the op like you would in any other part of xda. 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## veeman (Jul 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Do you wanna introduce yourself at least?

Click to collapse



No, I don't think he does.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Do you wanna introduce yourself at least?

Click to collapse



Are you serious?

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## veeman (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



No, he's Ichigo


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> No, he's Ichigo

Click to collapse



^^^ This 

Oh wait, I remember you now! You're the OP of TDOT, right?
Welcome to the frat! So, are you wanting to become a member?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ^^^ This
> 
> Oh wait, I remember you now! You're the OP of TDOT, right?
> Welcome to the frat! So, are you wanting to become a member?

Click to collapse



Yeah. And, I've been a member for about 4 months I think now.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Yeah. And, I've been a member for about 4 months I think now.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Seriously? I don't recall ever seeing you post here before.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 31, 2013)

My post rate here decreased over time. I mainly posted when you were inactive. Read my intro 

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My post rate here decreased over time. I mainly posted when you were inactive. Read my intro
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Don't let her troll you pup 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't let her troll you pup
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My post rate here decreased over time. I mainly posted when you were inactive. Read my intro
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Well, nice to see you here, bro. I'll read through some of your posts in this thread. :thumbup:







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't let her troll you pup
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



My days of living the troll life are over.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My days of living the troll life are over.

Click to collapse



Sounds like something a troll would say 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My days of living the troll life are over.

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My days of living the troll life are over.

Click to collapse



No, the world has not ended.
 :silly:


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 31, 2013)

Nearly done building my PC. But still gotta figure this out.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Sponsoring?
> 
> Yo DN1 Whats up? Congratulations about the C.. something exam you passed
> 
> Sent from my MIUIed Galaxy Y

Click to collapse



CIPP?

Yea, Certified Information Privacy Professional accreditation. Thanks 

I assume things are going well in your end as well.



jugg1es said:


> Ive acted as an advisor to the GB more than the members realise
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Yes, that be true indeed. Now advise me on what pair of underwear i need to buy.



Ichigo said:


> My days of living the troll life are over.

Click to collapse



That does not compute.



Wolf Pup said:


> Nearly done building my PC. But still gotta figure this out.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



Good luck pup and hello


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 1, 2013)

Ssup


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 1, 2013)

Sup me matey

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> CIPP?
> 
> Yea, Certified Information Privacy Professional accreditation. Thanks
> 
> I assume things are going well in your end as well.

Click to collapse



Yes things are going great here, 








TeeJay!! said:


> Ssup

Click to collapse



Hey buddy! 
The wifi works on the CM build.
Sent from my MIUIed Galaxy Y


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yes things are going great here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I told you it works :sly: 
Basic flashing rule for Galaxy Y : Odin it first


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I told you it works :sly:
> Basic flashing rule for Galaxy Y : Odin it first

Click to collapse



Now kids like you teaching me how to flash! Bwahahaha! :good:


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 1, 2013)

akashgartia said:


> What is this...

Click to collapse



This is an intergalactic space centre made by the NSA to spy on people. The muffins are highly intelligent computers which can do trillions of operations per second. Problem?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> To be honest I'm not sure what's going on with this thread.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I don't even know if any GB member other than me or dn even visit this thread now. If they do, someone should award them for being such great lurkers :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> To be honest I'm not sure what's going on with this thread.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I don't even know if any GB member other than me or dn even visit this thread now. If they do, someone should award for being such great lurkers :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> This is an intergalactic space centre made by the NSA to spy on people. The muffins are highly intelligent computers which can do trillions of operations per second. Problem?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cassie bella is watching us, watching us everywhere!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> cassie bella is watching us, watching us everywhere!

Click to collapse



Er... Actually, there was a misunderstanding between us...


----------



## TheDriller (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 1, 2013)

RErick said:


> []

Click to collapse



Who are you and why are you posting subliminally fornificating images of a female animated woman on a tangtop.




Ichigo said:


> Er... Actually, there was a misunderstanding between us...

Click to collapse



look, it's not you, it's me. I understand you love me so but there's just...just something between us.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> look, it's not you, it's me. I understand you love me so but there's just...just something between us.

Click to collapse



Veeman? 

>^. ^< We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## roofrider (Aug 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Now kids like you teaching me how to flash! Bwahahaha! :good:

Click to collapse



Aaaaaawkward....


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> cassie bella is watching us, watching us everywhere!

Click to collapse



Nowadays, I doubt it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## boborone (Aug 1, 2013)

Anybody play gt5

Add me and let's race

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 1, 2013)

So.. This question was just asked in my help thread:


Not exactly. Here's what I'm asking for with screenshots:

I open up my music app and get a list of artists: 

When I tap open an artist, say Motley Crue, I get the list of albums I have on my phone from that artist:

When I tap open an album, say Dr. Feelgood, I get the list of songs I have on my phone that are in that album, by that artist: 


This is a very, very annoying step I have to take as I don't care much for albums, and want to go straight from choosing an artist to seeing all their songs I have. I don't want to go album through album to search for a song I want to listen to.

What I have:
Tap open music app > tap open artist list (list of albums pop up) > tap open album list > tap song to play

What I want:
Tap open music app > tap open artist list (list of songs pop up) > tap song to play

Neither the "Appolo" music app that comes with Android 4.1 nor the "Android Music Player" (what I have now) app allow me to do that. Does any app you know of allow me to do what I want?

I don't know of any players that does that, so need some help


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So.. This question was just asked in my help thread:
> 
> 
> Not exactly. Here's what I'm asking for with screenshots:
> ...

Click to collapse



Poweramp.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So.. This question was just asked in my help thread:
> 
> 
> Not exactly. Here's what I'm asking for with screenshots:
> ...

Click to collapse



Apollo lets you do that...I'll give you screenshots of my Apollo if you'd like.

Try NexMusic. It's like an upgraded Apollo.

BTW, Apollo doesn't come with Android. It comes with CM.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> This is an intergalactic space centre made by the NSA to spy on people. The muffins are highly intelligent computers which can do trillions of operations per second. Problem?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm always present 



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## boborone (Aug 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm always present
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Meeee too

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

Just play allot of video games now

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------

Just play allot of video games now

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Aug 1, 2013)

me three. 

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> I'm always present
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



you really had to quote it, didn't you. :banghead:

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Er... Actually, there was a misunderstanding between us...

Click to collapse



hey, i didn't know that. so should i be mad at you?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 1, 2013)

For a Pakistani, I suck at cricket.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## veeman (Aug 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm always present
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> me three.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are omnipresent?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 1, 2013)

cascabel said:


> me three.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




aren't you suppose to be lurking? 






veeman said:


> You are omnipresent?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No, he's cassie bella. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> For a Pakistani, I suck at cricket.
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



I don't like to eat crickets. They give me gas. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 1, 2013)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: none of my phones getting detected by my laptop


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

NOOOOO



Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> NOOOOO
> View attachment 2158262
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



You caught Google spying on you?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You caught Google spying on you?

Click to collapse



You must be blind.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh **** Pizza. How'd that happen?

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You must be blind.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I am. What happened? Cracked lenses?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh **** Pizza. How'd that happen?
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



I'm an idiot. I thought I could hold my tablet in my armpit while packing groceries in the car.

It still works (I'm using it right now) but it sure looks like crap.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm an idiot. I thought I could hold my tablet in my armpit while packing groceries in the car.
> 
> It still works (I'm using it right now) but it sure looks like crap.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that your Motorola tablet? I thought you already broke that and you were going to get a Nexus. Or did you fix it?

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Is that your Motorola tablet? I thought you already broke that and you were going to get a Nexus. Or did you fix it?
> 
> Sent through the Time Vortex!

Click to collapse



I never had a Motorola tablet.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm an idiot. I thought I could hold my tablet in my armpit while packing groceries in the car.
> 
> It still works (I'm using it right now) but it sure looks like crap.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, dang. That sucks. 
I had no idea what that picture was supposed to be. I thought something happened to that phone in the reflection.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, dang. That sucks.
> I had no idea what that picture was supposed to be. I thought something happened to that phone in the reflection.

Click to collapse



OK. I thought you were trolling.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> OK. I thought you were trolling.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



He told you his trolling days are over

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Deadly (Aug 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He told you his trolling days are over
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Don't you dare believe that  that's when you will get trolled

______________________________________
Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He told you his trolling days are over
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse






I never said that.




Deadly said:


> Don't you dare believe that  that's when you will get trolled
> 
> ______________________________________
> Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your Y and wondered X?

Click to collapse



Whatever do you mean, Sir Mod Deadly? 
Anyways, sup bro? How's the kid doing? Wife?


----------



## Sleepy! (Aug 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Whatever do you mean, Sir Mod Deadly?
> Anyways, sup bro? How's the kid doing? Wife?

Click to collapse



Hey! Back off, man. 

Don't you know he got divorced?


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 1, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Hey! Back off, man.
> 
> Don't you know he got divorced?

Click to collapse



He did?
@Deadly What did you do?! I bet you were caught cheating you dirty pig!  She better get full custody of the kid. You make me absolutely sick.


----------



## undercover (Aug 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> He did?
> @Deadly What did you do?! I bet you were caught cheating you dirty pig!  She better get full custody of the kid. You make me absolutely sick.

Click to collapse



I thought you quit trolling....... pants on fire..... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 1, 2013)

undercover said:


> I thought you quit trolling....... pants on fire.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't smell smoke. He must have one of those clean burning pants.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> NOOOOO
> View attachment 2158262
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't clearly see
what happened apart from a crack. 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He told you his trolling days are over
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse




deed he? 






veeman said:


> I don't smell smoke. He must have one of those clean burning pants.

Click to collapse



I heard about those environment friendly e-pants. So when you burn and die you wont contribute to global air pollution. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my God. I just realised, I have no flipping batteries. I'll head over to poundland tomorrow and get 2 packs. Ugh. This is me: 

Builds beast computer
Can't use it because keyboard and mouse are dead

Could someone be kind enough to throw me batteries or get Usain Bolt to deliver them?

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh my God. I just realised, I have no flipping batteries. I'll head over to poundland tomorrow and get 2 packs. Ugh. This is me:
> 
> Builds beast computer
> Can't use it because keyboard and mouse are dead
> ...

Click to collapse



Usain Bolt is a slowpoke.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> Usain Bolt is a slowpoke.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Yo remember how you wished a few days ago about a wood phone?

And then WALA Motorola announces the moto X and they showcase a prototype moto X with a wood back. 

Funny huh? 









Now that I think about it, that's maad suspicious.....:sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yo remember how you wished a few days ago about a wood phone?
> 
> And then WALA Motorola announces the moto X and they showcase a prototype moto X with a wood back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@IMgKS
 I may or may not work for Motorola. :sly::sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> @IMgKS
> I may or may not work for Motorola. :sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Lol imma catch you guilty somehow...


Did you see the moto X? Whatcha think of it? 


I personally think that there was waaayyyy too much hype and many false rumors..

Disappointed me in a way..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol imma catch you guilty somehow...
> 
> 
> Did you see the moto X? Whatcha think of it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I saw it. I was very disappointed as well. Mostly because it's offering old-ish specs for a high end price. There was way too much hype. I do love how it looks though. Especially with the wood finish.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 2, 2013)

If it had some buffed specs, then it'd be epic. Also, I don't think it's a sort of gaming phone. It's more of an office/business like phone, just more high end and a million tines better than a Blackberry.

Sent through the Time Vortex!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah I like how it looks too, it's really nice but it's a shame all the customization is only gonna be att for now. Really stupid move on their part. 

And pup, it's not exactly what you'd call a business phone because it's made for the masses so it definitely wouldn't fall into that category. 

I hate the price the most because if it was in the 300 range I might've just got it. 

Now if they say the unlocked price will be on the 300 mark now I will be very pissed.  

But also happy 

Lol


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> I can. As long as you behave.

Click to collapse



Thanks 







Ichigo said:


> Do you wanna introduce yourself at least?

Click to collapse



Why did you get banned 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 2, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yeah I like how it looks too, it's really nice but it's a shame all the customization is only gonna be att for now. Really stupid move on their part.
> 
> And pup, it's not exactly what you'd call a business phone because it's made for the masses so it definitely wouldn't fall into that category.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I read 599 unlocked. 

What a disappointing phone. I'm on AT&T but I'm not gonna waste my upcoming upgrade on this phone. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 2, 2013)

Passed first year of pharmacy with 66% Finally results are out.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Passed first year of pharmacy with 66% Finally results are out.

Click to collapse



Congrats. 

Well you scored higher than your score in being funny which is 8% 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Passed first year of pharmacy with 66% Finally results are out.

Click to collapse



66% is better than 65%. Good thing you passed.
Maybe a little less xda next year?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 2, 2013)

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Why would I reduce the xda time, 4th in the college is not bad . Is it??


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium
> 
> Why would I reduce the xda time, 4th in the college is not bad . Is it??

Click to collapse



90% or gtfo :sly::sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> 66% is better than 65%. Good thing you passed.
> Maybe a little less xda next year?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Why would I? Fourth in the college. Only 125 students of 600 passed

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Aug 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Why would I? Fourth in the college. Only 125 students of 600 passed
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wut?  Which college?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Why would I? Fourth in the college. Only 125 students of 600 passed
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So you can get higher marks. Your in school you should focus on school the most during this time in your life. I expect you to get an 80% or higher next year or else you'll be grounded from xda  

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## veeman (Aug 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wut?  Which college?

Click to collapse



IIT 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone on twitter?? 
@DJ_TeejayV


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So you can get higher marks. Your in school you should focus on school the most during this time in your life. I expect you to get an 80% or higher next year or else you'll be grounded from xda
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



80%? Are you kidding me? I am doing fine, I am happy with it.

@veeman no dude IPER

The data I mentioned earlier was wrong, a misunderstanding may be.
 21.74% of total students appeared passed the exam.


----------



## veeman (Aug 3, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> 80%? Are you kidding me? I am doing fine, I am happy with it.
> 
> @veeman no dude IPER

Click to collapse




Congrats

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Edited the last post, check again


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 3, 2013)

Sup guys! I got an iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 3, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Sup guys! I got an iPhone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



An iPhone?

WHY?!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 3, 2013)

HTC One got stolen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Aug 3, 2013)

emegerd emegerd emegerd, wish i was the one who stole it :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 3, 2013)

iPhone 4S is better though so no worries! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 3, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> HTC One got stolen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



IPhone has tapatalk??


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 3, 2013)

Yep, even the new version (4) but it's paid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 3, 2013)

This is how it looks like:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Aug 3, 2013)

iphone is permitted here?!

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 3, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> HTC One got stolen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That sucks. 




Quantuum4 said:


> Sup guys! I got an iPhone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That sucks even more. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 3, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> This is how it looks like:View attachment 2161664
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Looks great! 

Sent from my little, very little Galaxy Y


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 3, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my little, very little Galaxy Y

Click to collapse



I think it looks absolutely horrible. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 3, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my little, very little Galaxy Y

Click to collapse



Are you trying to be funny ?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I think it looks absolutely horrible.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Said the guy with the guy with the low-end device.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 3, 2013)

His Nexus broke man, give him a break.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 3, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Said the guy with the guy with the low-end device.

Click to collapse



My gnex is faster than the iPhone 4S, but it's being replaced atm. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 3, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> iPhone 4S is better though so no worries!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have to be kidding me. I have a HTC One and my brother had a iPhone 4s. The iCrap 4s isn't even close to magnificence of the H1. Nuff said 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## veeman (Aug 3, 2013)

Lol, what a troll.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 3, 2013)

Well some people are comfortable with their iOS devices. But yea we all have our own opinions. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Aug 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Well some people are comfortable with their iOS devices. But yea we all have our own opinions.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



But this is xda. No one is allowed to have opinions.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> But this is xda. No one is allowed to have opinions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I never said it's allowed. I only said we each had one. 


Now i shall go and make repetitive calculations of standard routine behavior. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 3, 2013)

iPhone 5 does have fast enough SoC chipset specs to compete with the top class Android devices.
Unfortunately, in real performance, iPhone actually wins.
Its because, IOS runs natively while Android runs on a virtual machine.

Dalvik VM is actually a good one, because it uses less and simplified instructions than (for example, lets say..)JVM which stacks every single instructions per event.
it requires alot less cpu operation to recompile DVM instructions than JVM.

Still, it doesnt change the fact that Android runs a whole bunch of virtual stuff that requires loads of instructions to perform a single instruction. Its obvious that Android is alot slower than IOS.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> iPhone 5 does have fast enough SoC chipset specs to compete with the top class Android devices.
> Unfortunately, in real performance, iPhone actually wins.
> Its because, IOS runs natively while Android runs on a virtual machine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro, do you even lift ? 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Bro, do you even lift ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



IMHO, iOS=performance, Android=features, usability.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> iPhone 5 does have fast enough SoC chipset specs to compete with the top class Android devices.
> Unfortunately, in real performance, iPhone actually wins.
> Its because, IOS runs natively while Android runs on a virtual machine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Um.......... Apps run in the Dalvik VM. And it's quite efficient. The OS is native. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> IMHO, iOS=performance, Android=features, usability.
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But the question is -  do they blend? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> IMHO, iOS=performance, Android=features, usability.
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:what:
Yeah ok brah 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Um.......... Apps run in the Dalvik VM. And it's quite efficient. The OS is native.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



No. Android systemserver and framework are programmed with java and is launched by zygote.
Therefore, Android system also runs on top of Dalvik VM.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> No. Android systemserver and framework are programmed with java and is launched by zygote.
> Therefore, Android system also runs on top of Dalvik VM.
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So what does the dalvik VM run on then? Windows? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------

Anything that is found in either /system/app/ or /data/app is run in the Dalvik VM. Nothing else is.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

Anything that is found in either /system/app/ or /data/app is run in the Dalvik VM. Nothing else is.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

Anything that is found in either /system/app/ or /data/app is run in the Dalvik VM. Nothing else is.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 3, 2013)

Hai.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> So what does the dalvik VM run on then? Windows?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



No. When linux boots, init calls for zygote(programmed in java to run system_server), and zygote calls for system_server(a Dalvik VM).
Android framework is also launched via system_server.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> No. When linux boots, init calls for zygote(programmed in java to run system_server), and zygote calls for system_server(a Dalvik VM).
> Android framework is also launched via system_server.
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You realize that's a system app.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> You realize that's a system app.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Hehe
Android OS isnt just made of libraries and dalvik vm you know. Without framework and UI, it aint Android

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Hehe
> Android OS isnt just made of libraries and dalvik vm you know. Without framework and UI, it aint Android
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Everything you SEE(and some you don't) on an android phone is an app. (system apps, launcher, etc) It all runs in the Dalvik VM. 
And without framework(s) and UI iOS isn't iOS either


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 3, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Everything you SEE(and some you don't) on an android phone is an app. (system apps, launcher, etc) It all runs in the Dalvik VM.
> And without framework(s) and UI iOS isn't iOS either

Click to collapse



Ahem, my bootloader, recovery, and boot anim are not apps 
Just sayin' 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't be pedantic.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 3, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Don't be pedantic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lololol 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 4, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Everything you SEE(and some you don't) on an android phone is an app. (system apps, launcher, etc) It all runs in the Dalvik VM.
> And without framework(s) and UI iOS isn't iOS either

Click to collapse



im not following you.

UI is part of the OS. system app is also part of the OS.
Android framework maybe an app but its still an important OS part.
If your system app didnt exist, will your OS still work what you intended to do?

Android OS is a Dalvik VM itself and also it runs on itself. Thats how it goes.

What kind of weird logic are you talking about?

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> im not following you.
> 
> UI is part of the OS. system app is also part of the OS.
> Android framework maybe an app but its still an important OS part.
> ...

Click to collapse



At the bottom there's the Android OS. The Dalvik VM runs inside the Android OS. User apps, system apps, and other necessary apps run inside the Dalvik VM.

And if you are so concerned about the app's performance, you can write native apps using the Android NDK. Alot of games and apps that require maximum usage from the device are written in C++ and run natively on Android to get the most performance.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> At the bottom there's the Android OS. The Dalvik VM runs inside the Android OS. User apps, system apps, and other necessary apps run inside the Dalvik VM.

Click to collapse



well then can you tell which one is the first file that defines the Android OS?



> And if you are so concerned about the app's performance, you can write native apps using the Android NDK. Alot of games and apps that require maximum usage from the device are written in C++ and run natively on Android to get the most performance.

Click to collapse



But those APIs still needs that slow ass JNI. Its useless.
Also, most apps are written in SDK.
Basically you lose all resources because of other SDK apps running together. Another reason why its useless.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> well then can you tell which one is the first file that defines the Android OS?
> 
> 
> But those APIs still needs that slow ass JNI. Its useless.
> ...

Click to collapse



iSheep 
You have no place in xda 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> iSheep
> You have no place in xda
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I dont have any iDevices on me, because they all suck.
Im just pointing out the flaws what the Android has.
If i didnt like the Android, why would i even care and learn about Android system?

How the hell am i an iSheep?

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 4, 2013)

OP is very confusing how do I join this group?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> well then can you tell which one is the first file that defines the Android OS?
> 
> 
> But those APIs still needs that slow ass JNI. Its useless.
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean first file that defines Android? I'd agree that apps like framework-res and systemui are parts of the OS. But technically they're still just system apps. 

The JNI is for Java code to interact with the native code written in C. How is it useless? Almost all games written by professional companies are written natively for the best performance. 

Even then the SDK is very efficient and designed to run many tasks at once. The reason why iDevices are "faster" is because of heavy optimization for specific hardware.
@Last comment, no duh... multitasking uses up resources.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> What do you mean first file that defines Android? I'd agree that apps like framework-res and systemui are parts of the OS. But technically they're still just system apps.
> 
> The JNI is for Java code to interact with the native code written in C. How is it useless? Almost all games written by professional companies are written natively for the best performance.
> 
> @Last comment, no duh... multitasking uses up resources.

Click to collapse



The NDK does not entirely make an app with other languages.
Its basically a Java app that accesses JNI extend to support c/c++.

JNI interacts with both c/c++ libraries and the 'not native' app itself. Thats where the slowness comes from.

And no, apps running in Dalvik VM are the causes of low resource. also current multitasking policy sucks. Google should do something about it.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> The NDK does not entirely make an app with other languages.
> Its basically a Java app that accesses JNI to support c/c++.
> JNI interacts with both c/c++ libraries and the 'not native' app itself. Thats where the slowness comes from.
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But it's still calling C/C++ code which runs faster than Java. It's still faster than just using the SDK so I don't see why you would call it slow.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> But it's still calling C/C++ code which runs faster than Java. It's still faster than just using the SDK so I don't see why you would call it slow.

Click to collapse



OMG, how many times do i have to tell ya?
Its not just because apps using Java, but also because it runs on Dalvik VM!!!

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> OMG, how many times do i have to tell ya?
> Its not just because apps using Java, but also because it runs on Dalvik VM!!!
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dafuq? C++ code is not run inside the Dalvik VM. Native code runs outside the virtual machine.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Dafuq? C++ code is not run inside the Dalvik VM. Native code runs outside the virtual machine.

Click to collapse



WTF?
Read again and understand carefully.

Apps are written Java and it also runs on Dalvik VM.
native libraries are c/c++ and it runs 'native'ly.
It communicates between each other using JNI.
One part is too slow compared to the other one.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 4, 2013)

404-Not Found said:


> OP is very confusing how do I join this group?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why don't you bother to try and read it all and understand? You've already put yourself on a bad start by doing that.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Read again and understand carefully.
> 
> Apps are written Java and it also runs on Dalvik VM.
> native libraries are c/c++ and it runs 'native'ly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I understand. I'm not a programming noob.
For extremely processor intensive tasks, running it natively is faster. 

Anyway, the Dalvik VM is nowhere as slow as you're making it out to be.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes, I understand. I'm not a programming noob.
> For extremely processor intensive tasks, running it natively is faster.
> 
> Anyway, the Dalvik VM is nowhere as slow as you're making it out to be.

Click to collapse



your argument is subjective.

As i said before, Dalvik VM uses iteration method, and so it uses a lot less instructions to execute a single code than other VMs.
But it does not change the fact that it is still a VM, and the application form is also written in Java and uses Dalvik VM.

three words: 'slow as hell'

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 4, 2013)

404-Not Found said:


> OP is very confusing how do I join this group?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Trust me the people in the group are more confusing. 



Stop arguing people. 

Android is robot green thing that make phone nice run angry birds and facebook. 

Now press thanks for me if this post helped. 



This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Trust me the people in the group are more confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We werent arguing.

We were just having fun talking about how the Android system works

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Aug 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> We werent arguing.
> 
> We were just having fun talking about how the Android system works
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






@ Alan.. iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg

______________________________________
Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 4, 2013)

So as you guys say, the're pros and cons.
For example:
I prefer play store because it is much easier to use but App Store has better apps (IMO).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 4, 2013)

I'd say iOS apps are more "polished".

Edit - is search down?

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## _Variable (Aug 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'd say iOS apps are more "polished".
> 
> Edit - is search down?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Same here, Cant wait to try iOS 7 in the store(physical Apple Store)

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 4, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Same here, Cant wait to try iOS 7 in the store(physical Apple Store)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And you are?

Haha jk. Been busy, I guess?

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Aug 4, 2013)

iOS is equivalent to GB haha

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 4, 2013)

iOS so far looks ugly. IOS 7 looks a bit better but it's an android clone so who cares? 
Anyway, gnex is faster than 4s
N4 is faster than 5.
I've seen and done side by side comparisons (not benchmarks, I mean speed tests on numerous actions) 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 4, 2013)

Apps are better on iOS 
Gameloft barely even releases updates on Android and there are so many other good iOS apps that aren't there on Android 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 4, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> iOS so far looks ugly. IOS 7 looks a bit better but it's an android clone so who cares?
> Anyway, gnex is faster than 4s
> N4 is faster than 5.
> I've seen and done side by side comparisons (not benchmarks, I mean speed tests on numerous actions)
> ...

Click to collapse



I heard somewhere that iOS7 looks alot like MIUI.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I heard somewhere that iOS7 looks alot like MIUI.

Click to collapse



Well, miui is supposed to be like iOS, so yeah.. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @ Alan.. iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg
> 
> ______________________________________
> Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?

Click to collapse



 







Quantuum4 said:


> So as you guys say, the're pros and cons.
> For example:
> I prefer play store because it is much easier to use but App Store has better apps (IMO).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 

Play store has it's freedom privileges (if you know what i mean) 






LENAROX said:


> I heard somewhere that iOS7 looks alot like MIUI.

Click to collapse



I heard, wait, isaw it looked like crap. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Trust me the people in the group are more confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't find thanks button. You have donate button?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 4, 2013)

What's app you argumentative bunch of crazies 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's app you argumentative bunch of crazies
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



We don't use Whatsapp, Jeffy. We have a hangouts... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> No.
> 
> Play store has it's freedom privileges (if you know what i mean)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most paid apps are 0.89$ not like Play Store's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Most paid apps are 0.89$ not like Play Store's.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Most paid apps where are $0.89?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Most paid apps where are $0.89?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



App Store - iOS only.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> We don't use Whatsapp, Jeffy. We have a hangouts...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Hangouts in.... App Store?! What kind of sorcery is that


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 4, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Hangouts in.... App Store?! What kind of sorcery is that

Click to collapse



What are you talking about 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What are you talking about
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Just found Hangouts in App Store


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 4, 2013)

I hope my download finishes quick!


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 4, 2013)

What are you downloading?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## oddtiki (Aug 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


>

Click to collapse



Okay, not going to ask what this is despite I have no idea


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 4, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Just found Hangouts in App Store

Click to collapse





>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## veeman (Aug 4, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Just found Hangouts in App Store

Click to collapse



Google releases almost all of their apps on both Android and iOS. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zephyr! (Aug 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Google releases almost all of their apps on both Android and iOS.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



But Apple doesn't releases it's app on android 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## Deadly (Aug 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> But Apple doesn't releases it's app on android
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Apple doesn't makes money off of its apps usage. Google does. It sucks more money from IOS users than android users.. 

______________________________________
Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 4, 2013)

Sup Deadly?


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> But Apple doesn't releases it's app on android
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



Apple has apps such as iBook etc. which are made only for iOS devices.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 4, 2013)

@Apex, y u no update title?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm jelle. I can't even start it up. Of course, you have a good enough pc now 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2013)

You know you're Italian girlfriend is influencing your actions when you make a snack and that snack is a pot of tortellini.



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 4, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm jelle. I can't even start it up. Of course, you have a good enough pc now
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



I played it, and it is awesome!

And, Google Chrome fail:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I played it, and it is awesome!
> 
> And, Google Chrome fail:

Click to collapse



Lol :facepalm:

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## boborone (Aug 4, 2013)

You know you're Italian girlfriend is influencing your actions when you make a snack and that snack is a pot of tortellini.

View attachment 2165147

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 4, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Lol :facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



I knew that the action would be something you had to get to though, but it was more difficult than I thought. I'm a CoD fan, so I'm into close-quarters situations, and explosions all around you, with lots of death and decision making.


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I played it, and it is awesome!
> 
> And, Google Chrome fail:

Click to collapse



You wouldn't believe how often chrome won't let me get on any Google site. Gmail, search, g+, nothing.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 5, 2013)

boborone said:


> You wouldn't believe how often chrome won't let me get on any Google site. Gmail, search, g+, nothing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, Chrome doesn't do this to me often.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 5, 2013)

My torrent is so slow! I don't know if it's my PC's Wi-Fi card, but internet is really slow on it. But my lappy right next to it is still fast. I guess it's cos I need to play with the antennas or something.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My torrent is so slow! I don't know if it's my PC's Wi-Fi card, but internet is really slow on it. But my lappy right next to it is still fast. I guess it's cos I need to play with the antennas or something.

Click to collapse



That's slow?


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My torrent is so slow! I don't know if it's my PC's Wi-Fi card, but internet is really slow on it. But my lappy right next to it is still fast. I guess it's cos I need to play with the antennas or something.

Click to collapse



Its because there are few seeders or greedy seeders who limits their upload bandwidth.
Torrent does not work that way.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 5, 2013)

-Atom launcher + typo theme for atom
-UCCW Bleeping weather
-Holo icons wallpaper


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 5, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Its because there are few seeders or greedy seeders who limits their upload bandwidth.
> Torrent does not work that way.

Click to collapse



I understand that very well, and I've downloaded lots of torrents. Even ones with less seeders have been faster. But I think I know the real problem.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Deadly (Aug 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I understand that very well, and I've downloaded lots of torrents. Even ones with less seeders have been faster. But I think I know the real problem.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Or may be your ports are not open.. if you have port forwarding problem.. you get slow speeds . Check bottom right corner, see if its green tick mark. And test port forwarding by downloading a software 

______________________________________
Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I understand that very well, and I've downloaded lots of torrents. Even ones with less seeders have been faster. But I think I know the real problem.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Are you even connected to the internet ?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Are you even connected to the internet ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I dont think he is. He must have beeb sitting in a cave with a wood and a stone trying to make fire while posting here and downloading torrents

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## boborone (Aug 5, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Its because there are few seeders or greedy seeders who limits their upload bandwidth.
> Torrent does not work that way.

Click to collapse



Or they've learned that fast upload speeds of big chunks of data raisines a flag to your ISP. I do a slow trickle that just looks like a webcam or or some other constant uploading. And I seed that to a 1.5 ratio. So I'm giving back, just slowly.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning muffins 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 5, 2013)

So you guys actually seed huh!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> So you guys actually seed huh!

Click to collapse



Only a little 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 5, 2013)

Morning frat.
Hi
Bye

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Aug 5, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat.
> Hi
> Bye

Click to collapse



Morning BD
Hi



jugg1es said:


> Only a little
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



:highfive:

Watched Sunshine yesterday and it was great!
Name another good movie, nao!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Morning BD
> Hi
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gattaca

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Gattaca
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



Already seen.
Gotta do better.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Already seen.
> Gotta do better.

Click to collapse



We have a thread for film suggestions you know 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> We have a thread for film suggestions you know
> 
> _          "In the end, everything is a gag."
> - Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _

Click to collapse



I dont care, i'm asking you


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I dont think he is. He must have beeb sitting in a cave with a wood and a stone trying to make fire while posting here and downloading torrents
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Well there's his problem. @Wolf Pup take note

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Morning BD
> Hi
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you guys watch such archaic movies? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Aug 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why do you guys watch such archaic movies?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Sunshine is not old, it's an 07 movie. It also has an excellent background score and CGI.

My favourite track. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQXVzg2PiZw


----------



## _Variable (Aug 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> And you are?
> 
> Haha jk. Been busy, I guess?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Yes, Reviewing for exams tomorrow

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 5, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat.
> Hi
> Bye
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ola







roofrider said:


> So you guys actually seed huh!

Click to collapse



Seed? No i dont do gardening







Prawesome said:


> Why do you guys watch such archaic movies?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




because they're yolo






SammyDroidWiz said:


> Yes, Reviewing for exams tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good luck!




This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Aug 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> -Atom launcher + typo theme for atom
> -UCCW Bleeping weather
> -Holo icons wallpaper

Click to collapse



*Beeping Weather

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 5, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Or may be your ports are not open.. if you have port forwarding problem.. you get slow speeds . Check bottom right corner, see if its green tick mark. And test port forwarding by downloading a software
> 
> ______________________________________
> Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?

Click to collapse



Nah my ports are fine. Checked before. And my ISP doesn't throttle.

Oh my god..


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Nah my ports are fine. Checked before. And my ISP doesn't throttle.
> 
> Oh my god..

Click to collapse



Maybe try closing those 50 tabs of porn you have open 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 5, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Maybe try closing those 50 tabs of porn you have open
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



That didn't work either 

Anyway, I'm starting to get lucky here:


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> That didn't work either
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to get lucky here:

Click to collapse



I still don't see the problem.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I still don't see the problem.

Click to collapse



You must have really slow internet haha.

Anyway, I usually get ~800kb/s on torrents, then I get like 1MB/s for 2 mins, then it goes back to around 700kb/s then it goes higher again.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You must have really slow internet haha.
> 
> Anyway, I usually get ~800kb/s on torrents, then I get like 1MB/s for 2 mins, then it goes back to around 700kb/s then it goes higher again.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I do. 

Isn't that common for torrents? My speeds during the days are around 2-3kb/s, and occasionally will jump up to 30-40kb/s. Then at night it jumps up to 50-80kb/s.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah, I do.
> 
> Isn't that common for torrents? My speeds during the days are around 2-3kb/s, and occasionally will jump up to 30-40kb/s. Then at night it jumps up to 50-80kb/s.

Click to collapse




You live in US 
Everyone there has epic speeds
Your speed sux 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You live in US
> Everyone there has epic speeds
> Your speed sux
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, he had slowpoke internet. One time I got 5 Mb/s down on a torrent.


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 5, 2013)

Use Vuze and get rid of speed jumps B)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah, I do.
> 
> Isn't that common for torrents? My speeds during the days are around 2-3kb/s, and occasionally will jump up to 30-40kb/s. Then at night it jumps up to 50-80kb/s.

Click to collapse



Yeah it's common. I'm just really pissed that it took so long. Well, at least it is finishedn ow. And I have a bunch of files awaiting extraction


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You live in US
> Everyone there has epic speeds
> Your speed sux
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> Yeah, he had slowpoke internet. One time I got 5 Mb/s down on a torrent.

Click to collapse



One day, while I'm living in my mansion on Mars, with Aliens as slaves, and while I'm getting download speeds of over 9000![tb/s], you shall beg to me, in my almighty and glorious form, to use my internet to download torrents at high speeds, but, Alas! I shall deny thee, and banish the from my mansion, back to Earth, where everybody is cannibals.


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> One day, while I'm living in my mansion on Mars, with Aliens as slaves, and while I'm getting download speeds of over 9000![tb/s], you shall beg to me, in my almighty and glorious form, to use my internet to download torrents at high speeds, but, Alas! I shall deny thee, and banish the from my mansion, back to Earth, where everybody is cannibals.

Click to collapse



Alice lived in a world full of zombies for years. You can go kill yourself

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> One day, while I'm living in my mansion on Mars, with Aliens as slaves, and while I'm getting download speeds of over 9000![tb/s], you shall beg to me, in my almighty and glorious form, to use my internet to download torrents at high speeds, but, Alas! I shall deny thee, and banish the from my mansion, back to Earth, where everybody is cannibals.

Click to collapse



:sly:
Ok 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 5, 2013)

Someone said dragonball evolution is must watch:banghead:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Someone said dragonball evolution is must watch:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Hmm.. So?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Alice lived in a world full of zombies for years. You can go kill yourself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Er... What? 







Gogeta said:


> Someone said dragonball evolution is must watch:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



No. It's not.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2013)

Hai

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Er... What?

Click to collapse



Have you not watched Resident Evil, then?

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Er... What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It made more sense than your post. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 6, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> One day, while I'm living in my mansion on Mars, with Aliens as slaves, and while I'm getting download speeds of over 9000![tb/s], you shall beg to me, in my almighty and glorious form, to use my internet to download torrents at high speeds, but, Alas! I shall deny thee, and banish the from my mansion, back to Earth, where everybody is cannibals.

Click to collapse



*thee


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 6, 2013)

Haha now I'm downloading Ubuntu through torrent. Nice and fast.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> One day, while I'm living in my mansion on Mars, with Aliens as slaves, and while I'm getting download speeds of over 9000![tb/s], you shall beg to me, in my almighty and glorious form, to use my internet to download torrents at high speeds, but, Alas! I shall deny thee, and banish the from my mansion, back to Earth, where everybody is cannibals.

Click to collapse



Cool story bru







Gogeta said:


> Someone said dragonball evolution is must watch:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



If it doesn't tell time it ain't a watch.




This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi DN

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## veeman (Aug 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Cool story bru
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What if I don't want to watch the watch? Would it be called an ignore?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hi DN
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hi pup

I see you have torrent issues.
The torrent Gods demand seeds. Moare and moare seeds.







veeman said:


> What if I don't want to watch the watch? Would it be called an ignore?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




Possibly.


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi pup
> 
> I see you have torrent issues.
> The torrent Gods demand seeds. Moare and moare seeds.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Alan! How's it cookin'?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi pup
> 
> I see you have torrent issues.
> The torrent Gods demand seeds. Moare and moare seeds.

Click to collapse



Hi. And I think we all want to keep our seeds to ourselves, thank you.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hi. And I think we all want to keep our seeds to ourselves, thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



I feed mine to birds

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 6, 2013)

Wait. There might be a bird-pizza hybrid on Earth now..

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Wait. There might be a bird-pizza hybrid on Earth now..
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg it's a pic of the bird-pizza hybrid 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey Alan! How's it cookin'?

Click to collapse



Bet potato is being boiled lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 6, 2013)

My graphics card arrives tomorrow 

Sent from my sonic screwdriver.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> My graphics card arrives tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my sonic screwdriver.

Click to collapse



Good for you....I don't think we've met BTW.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## InfinityFTW (Aug 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good for you....I don't think we've met BTW.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hello 

Sent from my sonic screwdriver.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

InfinityFTW said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my sonic screwdriver.

Click to collapse



Hi 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 6, 2013)

Pizza, we must stay here. The Nexus thread is too dangerous.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## roofrider (Aug 6, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Pizza, we must stay here. The Nexus thread is too dangerous.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Wuts happening there? It seems to be pretty active in the last half hour or so.


----------



## hanisod (Aug 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wuts happening there? It seems to be pretty active in the last half hour or so.

Click to collapse



Go check it yourself 

Hello there
Haven't posted here in a while xD
I'm not a member
But I like to check your news from time to time

How is everymuffin? 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

(No quote cuz invalid thread id)

Indeed, pup.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## JknRich (Aug 6, 2013)

Sup guys. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 6, 2013)

Good, you?

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## roofrider (Aug 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Go check it yourself
> 
> Hello there
> Haven't posted here in a while xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do that when i have time. 

Settled in your new home?


----------



## hanisod (Aug 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Will do that when i have time.
> 
> Settled in your new home?

Click to collapse



Yeah doing fine here thanks 

How are you?

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 6, 2013)

Apollo... Nexmusic... Everything force closing


----------



## roofrider (Aug 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Yeah doing fine here thanks
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm doing fine.
You know someone there to give you guys a hand with things?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Apollo... Nexmusic... Everything force closing

Click to collapse



Restart your phone?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm doing fine.
> You know someone there to give you guys a hand with things?

Click to collapse



Nah. Don't worry
Everything is going fine here
Got some friends here. They help me 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Aug 6, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Nah. Don't worry
> Everything is going fine here
> Got some friends here. They help me
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's good!


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Restart your phone?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Its not just today... Will try a clean flash later


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sup guys 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How you doing? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Restart your phone?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You should work in IT Support. 
'Have you tried turning it off and turning it back on again?'

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You should work in IT Support.
> 'Have you tried turning it off and turning it back on again?'
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



"Have you tried throwing it at a wall while jumping on one leg singing the SpongeBob theme song?"

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guis

Havent had a topic name change in a while huh @Apex ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> "Have you tried throwing it at a wall while jumping on one leg singing the SpongeBob theme song?"
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Add meh on g+

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Add meh on g+
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



I don't use G+

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't use G+
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



But hangouts. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> But hangouts.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



I already added you, noob 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I'm starting to give up on coding. I really want to learn, and am trying to learn JavaScript. But I keep getting stuck, and the tutorials don't help much either, even though I kind of understand them. I've looked at other people's code, and I don't understand that either.

I really want to be a programmer, but I guess you don't always get what you want in life.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey Alan! How's it cookin'?

Click to collapse



Beans., You?




roofrider said:


> I'm doing fine.
> You know someone there to give you guys a hand with things?

Click to collapse



i know some people who gives a hand with stuff. Good stuff.



Tezlastorme said:


> You should work in IT Support.
> 'Have you tried turning it off and turning it back on again?'
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Worked in IT Support for 2 years and everytime i say that i just want to shoot myself. (although it does work 34.7% of the time)



Wolf Pup said:


> Well, I'm starting to give up on coding. I really want to learn, and am trying to learn JavaScript. But I keep getting stuck, and the tutorials don't help much either, even though I kind of understand them. I've looked at other people's code, and I don't understand that either.
> 
> I really want to be a programmer, but I guess you don't always get what you want in life.

Click to collapse



I think the best way to learn is not to learn?

You just gotta try some stuff out and enjoy them while learning all the way.
Learning a skill is something driven through passion. Only language i've ever mastered was VB6 lol


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 7, 2013)

Pretty quiet here these days, by the looks of it...

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, I'm starting to give up on coding. I really want to learn, and am trying to learn JavaScript. But I keep getting stuck, and the tutorials don't help much either, even though I kind of understand them. I've looked at other people's code, and I don't understand that either.
> 
> I really want to be a programmer, but I guess you don't always get what you want in life.

Click to collapse



If you want to learn javascript, learn java first


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I think the best way to learn is not to learn?
> 
> You just gotta try some stuff out and enjoy them while learning all the way.
> Learning a skill is something driven through passion. Only language i've ever mastered was VB6 lol

Click to collapse



I may not have a passion for it, but I REALLY want to master a language or something. But it feels like learning Maths at school.

I think I need to try a language with a different syntax.
Java is always a good language to learn, so is C and Python. And there's always Ruby and Lua. But I think I want to settle with Java. Not interested in VB or C#. I _could_ learn C++, but not sure.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 7, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Pretty quiet here these days, by the looks of it...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sad but all's so true



Wolf Pup said:


> I may not have a passion for it, but I REALLY want to master a language or something. But it feels like learning Maths at school.
> 
> I think I need to try a language with a different syntax.
> Java is always a good language to learn, so is C and Python. And there's always Ruby and Lua. But I think I want to settle with Java. Not interested in VB or C#. I _could_ learn C++, but not sure.

Click to collapse



Why would you want to learn in the first place?
What is your long-term purpose assessment on gaining a skill such as programming?

Do you plan to work as a programmer? or plan to develop for the open-source community? or perhaps it's just a scratch on the back that's a temporary need?

I wanted to learn object based java but i realized i can't do it, and also i never aim at becomming a programmer so meh, flushed that dreams down the toilette.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sad but all's so true
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who needs object based java when there goal is to take over the world anyways 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Groot (Aug 7, 2013)

@deathnotice01 can you tell me the requirements for a globe contract?

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sad but all's so true
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I learn programming as a hobby


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Who needs object based java when there goal is to take over the world anyways
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I'm busy trying to build a deathray out of toothpicks



Eren Jaeger said:


> @deathnotice01 can you tell me the requirements for a globe contract?
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



ugh,
- 2 valid IDs (atleast 1 government issued)
- proof of income atleast Php 200,000 annually.
- proof of employment (if employed) /residence/business (if self emplyoyed)



LENAROX said:


> I learn programming as a hobby

Click to collapse



exactly my point,

A hobby is something to be enjoyed, to be done when you feel like doing. If you enjoy it and not obliged or pressured to do so then it's a healthy facilitation of learning.


----------



## Groot (Aug 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm busy trying to build a deathray out of toothpicks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's all? thanks dude, smart is so strict

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sad but all's so true
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've always found technology interesting, ever since I was 6 months old. Programming is interesting, and it looks kinda fun.
My long term purpose assignment? I don't really know, to be honest. I guess it'd be a useful skill to have when it comes to writing my CV or something, and would help me increase my knowledge of computing.

Do I plan to work as a programmer? I'm still a kid, so I don't know. But I do want a job in the IT industry, so being a programmer would be cool. Develop for the open source community? Why not? I'm all for open-source, and I can contribute to projects. Scratch on the back that's a temporary need? Nah.I suppose that'd only take effect if I needed a program to do a specific thing(s), or execute them in a specific way/order.

I don't really want to flush it down the toilet. I'll be honest, I suck at school. I am DREADFUL at maths, and not the best at most things. Although I excel in ICT, and Science. And in some bits of English. Asides from that? Nah.



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Who needs object based java when there goal is to take over the world anyways
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Jeff will you help me take over the world when I'm old enough to buy cocktails (for molotovs) and bleach and lighters?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I've always found technology interesting, ever since I was 6 months old. Programming is interesting, and it looks kinda fun.
> My long term purpose assignment? I don't really know, to be honest. I guess it'd be a useful skill to have when it comes to writing my CV or something, and would help me increase my knowledge of computing.
> 
> Do I plan to work as a programmer? I'm still a kid, so I don't know. But I do want a job in the IT industry, so being a programmer would be cool. Develop for the open source community? Why not? I'm all for open-source, and I can contribute to projects. Scratch on the back that's a temporary need? Nah.I suppose that'd only take effect if I needed a program to do a specific thing(s), or execute them in a specific way/order.
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll do just fine 

You've still got the world ahead, now go young pup and code! CODE I SAY!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Jeff will you help me take over the world when I'm old enough to buy cocktails (for molotovs) and bleach and lighters?

Click to collapse



Definitely 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You'll do just fine
> 
> You've still got the world ahead, now go young pup and code! CODE I SAY!

Click to collapse



Yes sir!



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Definitely
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Alright. But lets get the first 500 molotovs ready. And, buy a leaf blower for me to hack into a flamethrower!


----------



## Deadly (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Add meh on g+
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



why would we he add "meh" instead of you? 

seems wolfie having day dreams..


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> why would we he add "meh" instead of you?
> 
> seems fiefie having day dreams..

Click to collapse



Fail joke is fail.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Fail joke is fail.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Fail joke is fail.

Click to collapse



I dont understand.


----------



## Deadly (Aug 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Fail joke is fail.

Click to collapse



something is better than nothing.. wanted to post.. no topic to chat.. so


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I may not have a passion for it, but I REALLY want to master a language or something. But it feels like learning Maths at school.
> 
> I think I need to try a language with a different syntax.
> Java is always a good language to learn, so is C and Python. And there's always Ruby and Lua. But I think I want to settle with Java. Not interested in VB or C#. I _could_ learn C++, but not sure.

Click to collapse



Have you studied Java yet? You have to study Java before you study JavaScript
C is okay but python is a bit too archaic IMO. Best language to learn now would of course be Java. App development, software development, applets, bla bla.. Lots of stuff

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Have you studied Java yet?
> C is okay but python is a bit too archaic IMO. Best language to learn now would of course be Java. App development, software development, applets, bla bla.. Lots of stuff
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



But if you want to get into Linux or AOSP development, you need to learn c or cplusplus.


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> But if you want to get into Linux or AOSP development, you need to learn c or cplusplus.

Click to collapse



Linux, idk
AOSP, not really. Most ode the code is written in Java. C & C++ mainly comes into play in the kernel side

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> something is better than nothing.. wanted to post.. no topic to chat.. so

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know what you mean. Sup bro?







Prawesome said:


> Have you studied Java yet? You have to study Java before you study JavaScript
> C is okay but python is a bit too archaic IMO. Best language to learn now would of course be Java. App development, software development, applets, bla bla.. Lots of stuff
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




You actually don't need to know java before you study JavaScript...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Have you studied Java yet? You have to study Java before you study JavaScript
> C is okay but python is a bit too archaic IMO. Best language to learn now would of course be Java. App development, software development, applets, bla bla.. Lots of stuff
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



In the past, yes. And, JavaScript has the word Java in it due to things that happened in the past. Therefore, you do not need to know Java to learn JavaScript.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> In the past, yes. And, JavaScript has the word Java in it due to things that happened in the past. Therefore, you do not need to know Java to learn JavaScript.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse









Ichigo said:


> You actually don't need to know java before you study JavaScript...

Click to collapse



Damn.. I always thought js used some Java keywords and stuff.. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 7, 2013)

@wolfpup - I literally typed out a 5 paragraph(literally, it was huge. If I printed it on paper it would've taken 2+ sheets) reply to inform you about coding, staying motivated, not quitting, learning and understanding coding, no matter how hard, what I did/am doing, and all that crap.

Aaaaaaaand then it got deleted.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @wolfpup - I literally typed out a 5 paragraph(literally, it was huge. If I printed it on paper it would've taken 2+ sheets) reply to inform you about coding, staying motivated, not quitting, learning and understanding coding, no matter how hard, what I did/am doing, and all that crap.
> 
> Aaaaaaaand then it got deleted.

Click to collapse



Tl;cr :sly:

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Aug 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @wolfpup - I literally typed out a 5 paragraph(literally, it was huge. If I printed it on paper it would've taken 2+ sheets) reply to inform you about coding, staying motivated, not quitting, learning and understanding coding, no matter how hard, what I did/am doing, and all that crap.
> 
> Aaaaaaaand then it got deleted.

Click to collapse



Cool story brah!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 7, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Tl;cr :sly:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse











roofrider said:


> Cool story brah!

Click to collapse



I spent almost an hour typing the stupid thing out.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I spent almost an hour typing the stupid thing out.

Click to collapse



Chilly recalling, sibling.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I already added you, noob
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



No, I don't see it anywhere. 
@Wolf Pup go for java or python. Java is not the best language to teach you maybe, because it does a lot of things for you, but it's a very easy way to first learn to program. I recommend java for you, because you play minecraft and you can always learn more and keep motivated by modding minecraft, making bukkit plugins, etc.. 
Having something of your own to work on with the language is EXTREMELY important. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No, I don't see it anywhere.
> @Wolf Pup go for java or python. Java is not the best language to teach you maybe, because it does a lot of things for you, but it's a very easy way to first learn to program. I recommend java for you, because you play minecraft and you can always learn more and keep motivated by modding minecraft, making bukkit plugins, etc..
> Having something of your own to work on with the language is EXTREMELY important.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Thats right. Curiosity and effort is important for everything.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, I do not recommend starting with Javascript for several reasons. 
1. It's not typed so you don't learn any of the types. In java you do learn these.
2. It's not that useful. I've barely ever used my Javascript knowledge. This means you will be less motivated.
3. It's not a general purpose language. You can't just build anything with it.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 09:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------

And don't learn c or c++ til you're a veteran in java.

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Also, I do not recommend starting with Javascript for several reasons.
> 1. It's not typed so you don't learn any of the types. In java you do learn these.
> 2. It's not that useful. I've barely ever used my Javascript knowledge. This means you will be less motivated.
> 3. It's not a general purpose language. You can't just build anything with it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Isnt java harder than c or cplusplus?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Isnt java harder than c or cplusplus?

Click to collapse



LOL NO! 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> LOL NO!
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



I always thought java was for advanced brainiacs, so ive been learning c and then cplusplus the whole time


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 7, 2013)

@Wolf Pup pm me if you want some materials on java

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 7, 2013)

jajajajajajajva.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @Wolf Pup pm me if you want some materials on java
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



No, just use youtube.com/thenewboston 
It doesn't get better than that. Go through beginner tutorials (yes, all of them) then all the intermediate tutorials. Then you can do his Android app development tutorials. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 7, 2013)

I need some java cause I'm tired as hell today. Caffeine NAO! 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Also, I do not recommend starting with Javascript for several reasons.
> 1. It's not typed so you don't learn any of the types. In java you do learn these.
> 2. It's not that useful. I've barely ever used my Javascript knowledge. This means you will be less motivated.
> 3. It's not a general purpose language. You can't just build anything with it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not C/C++? They help a great deal to understand how computer programs works if you are an absolute beginner. Especially C++ because it helps you learnt the concepts of OOP

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> No, just use youtube.com/thenewboston
> It doesn't get better than that. Go through beginner tutorials (yes, all of them) then all the intermediate tutorials. Then you can do his Android app development tutorials.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Java by Herbert Schildt ftw      @QuantumFoam 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why not C/C++? They help a great deal to understand how computer programs works if you are an absolute beginner. Especially C++ because it helps you learnt the concepts of OOP
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My personal private library ftw

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> My personal private library ftw
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



That too. I forgot 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That too. I forgot
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Still a few items to add (501 to be precise) 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 7, 2013)

Huge multi quote inbound!






Ichigo said:


> @wolfpup - I literally typed out a 5 paragraph(literally, it was huge. If I printed it on paper it would've taken 2+ sheets) reply to inform you about coding, staying motivated, not quitting, learning and understanding coding, no matter how hard, what I did/am doing, and all that crap.
> 
> Aaaaaaaand then it got deleted.

Click to collapse



Haha well thanks. I hate it when that happens. Well, I'll guess I will try and stay motivated and stuff.


Tezlastorme said:


> No, I don't see it anywhere.
> @Wolf Pup go for java or python. Java is not the best language to teach you maybe, because it does a lot of things for you, but it's a very easy way to first learn to program. I recommend java for you, because you play minecraft and you can always learn more and keep motivated by modding minecraft, making bukkit plugins, etc..
> Having something of your own to work on with the language is EXTREMELY important.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Yeah Java would be really useful to learn. When I finish learning it though, I don't know what I want to make...


Tezlastorme said:


> Also, I do not recommend starting with Javascript for several reasons.
> 1. It's not typed so you don't learn any of the types. In java you do learn these.
> 2. It's not that useful. I've barely ever used my Javascript knowledge. This means you will be less motivated.
> 3. It's not a general purpose language. You can't just build anything with it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, when trying to learn to program in the past, I learnt about types. When you declare a variable, you pick whether it's text (string), integer, float, decimal, or a Boolean.


LENAROX said:


> Isnt java harder than c or cplusplus?

Click to collapse



Lolwut


jugg1es said:


> @Wolf Pup pm me if you want some materials on java
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Will do, thanks.


deathnotice01 said:


> jajajajajajajva.

Click to collapse



Cececececeeee!


Tezlastorme said:


> No, just use youtube.com/thenewboston
> It doesn't get better than that. Go through beginner tutorials (yes, all of them) then all the intermediate tutorials. Then you can do his Android app development tutorials.
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Do they use Netbean? Because I want to use Eclipse.


Prawesome said:


> Why not C/C++? They help a great deal to understand how computer programs works if you are an absolute beginner. Especially C++ because it helps you learnt the concepts of OOP

Click to collapse



Well I already know a bit about OOP, and, C/C++ is hard to learn at first. Also, you have to manage memory yourself, and I already sorta understand how computer programs work. But, thanks for the suggestion 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why not C/C++? They help a great deal to understand how computer programs works if you are an absolute beginner. Especially C++ because it helps you learnt the concepts of OOP
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



C/C++ are hard. Java teaches you OOP too. Yes you should definitely learn C (preferably without an IDE), but not as a first language.  @Wolf Pup thenewboston uses eclipse 
You can watch the first tutorials to get the basics then start your own project (I recommend watching a few bukkit plugin tutorials and messing around with that). Then continue watching thenewboston tutorials WHILE you work on your project so you can learn to do more. If you need help with bukkit just ask me, I can answer any question about that  
That's how I learned and if I could go back and learn any other way, I would not. 
Thenewboston makes everything VERY easy to understand for a beginner. Once you are competent and have a good understanding you can use other tutorials. 
One more thing: stackoverflow is your friend  

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> C/C++ are hard. Java teaches you OOP too. Yes you should definitely learn C (preferably without an IDE), but not as a first language.  @Wolf Pup thenewboston uses eclipse
> You can watch the first tutorials to get the basics then start your own project (I recommend watching a few bukkit plugin tutorials and messing around with that). Then continue watching thenewboston tutorials WHILE you work on your project so you can learn to do more. If you need help with bukkit just ask me, I can answer any question about that
> That's how I learned and if I could go back and learn any other way, I would not.
> Thenewboston makes everything VERY easy to understand for a beginner. Once you are competent and have a good understanding you can use other tutorials.
> ...

Click to collapse



So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

Anything else just gtalk me I'd glad to help you out  

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> So, first I watch like 10 videos, then I stop, then I make a program, then I start watching the videos again? About how many videos would I need to watch first?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Hmm just watch like 10 or more I guess.. Then get straight into minecraft bukkit stuff. If you get stuck watch more tutorials or ask me. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 7, 2013)

STAPH ETTTT NAOOOO! WE GET THE POINT :sly:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> STAPH ETTTT NAOOOO! WE GET THE POINT :sly:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> STAPH ETTTT NAOOOO! WE GET THE POINT :sly:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



It kept saying couldn't connect to forum so I thought it hadn't posted 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> It kept saying couldn't connect to forum so I thought it hadn't posted
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



Oh it posted lol 

If my post takes longer than 20 seconds to post I then hit back and save the post. Then i refresh the page to see if my post posted and 9 out of 10 times it did post. If I didn't I just go back since I saved the post and try to post it again. This thread has a history of trolling us 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh it posted lol
> 
> If my post takes longer than 20 seconds to post I then hit back and save the post. Then i refresh the page to see if my post posted and 9 out of 10 times it did post. If I didn't I just go back since I saved the post and try to post it again. This thread has a history of trolling us
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Trolling who? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Trolling who?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Yo mama 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yo mama
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse








_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Lol, nice one! 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi.

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

Patahto

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Hey. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

Ohai

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## roofrider (Aug 7, 2013)

Ohio


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> C/C++ are hard. Java teaches you OOP too. Yes you should definitely learn C (preferably without an IDE), but not as a first language.

Click to collapse



Yep. You can't say C/C++ is hard, its like.. confusing of because of all the gazillion symbols unlike in Java where its pretty much human language

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 7, 2013)

Dammit participated tab isn't working 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Dammit participated tab isn't working
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's that time of the month again!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 7, 2013)

I've never understood why they don't leave Search alone.


----------



## veeman (Aug 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Damn.. I always thought js used some Java keywords and stuff.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



They're fairly similar in terms of syntax.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Yep. You can't say C/C++ is hard, its like.. confusing of because of all the gazillion symbols unlike in Java where its pretty much human language
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Java and C look the same...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Yep. You can't say C/C++ is hard, its like.. confusing of because of all the gazillion symbols unlike in Java where its pretty much human language
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Java and C look the same...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Yep. You can't say C/C++ is hard, its like.. confusing of because of all the gazillion symbols unlike in Java where its pretty much human language
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Java and C look the same...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Yep. You can't say C/C++ is hard, its like.. confusing of because of all the gazillion symbols unlike in Java where its pretty much human language
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Java and C look the same...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Yep. You can't say C/C++ is hard, its like.. confusing of because of all the gazillion symbols unlike in Java where its pretty much human language
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Java and C look the same...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Yep. You can't say C/C++ is hard, its like.. confusing of because of all the gazillion symbols unlike in Java where its pretty much human language
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Java and C look the same...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Yep. You can't say C/C++ is hard, its like.. confusing of because of all the gazillion symbols unlike in Java where its pretty much human language
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Java and C look the same...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Yep. You can't say C/C++ is hard, its like.. confusing of because of all the gazillion symbols unlike in Java where its pretty much human language
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Java and C look the same...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

The curse of the double post has returned!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The curse of the double post has returned!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Did it ever leave? 

And i'm curious why hasn't tapatalk fixed this issue yet :| :/


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 7, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Did it ever leave?
> 
> And i'm curious why hasn't tapatalk fixed this issue yet :| :/

Click to collapse



Cause it has nothing to do with tapatalk

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause it has nothing to do with tapatalk
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Did it ever leave?
> 
> And i'm curious why hasn't tapatalk fixed this issue yet :| :/

Click to collapse



I haven't seen it for a while...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh crap! That's crazy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roofrider (Aug 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I've never understood why they don't leave Search alone.

Click to collapse



On the browser:
"XDA Status Update: Search index is being rebuilt, some search functionality disabled."


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 7, 2013)

Was anyone like: Okay veeman, we get the point.


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> They're fairly similar in terms of syntax.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Not really...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Ya rly. The syntax is the same. 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e


----------



## veeman (Aug 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Was anyone like: Okay veeman, we get the point.

Click to collapse



What point? :what::what:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 7, 2013)

I guess the syntax is kinda the same. I got these pics for this post:





















I know the last two are actually of C++ instead of C, but their syntax is similar.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 8, 2013)

Good morning guys
Woke up early for no reason

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning guys
> Woke up early for no reason
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 8, 2013)

Bunking school today
Got a bad cough all of a sudden 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Ya rly. The syntax is the same.
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e

Click to collapse



How in the world can you compare those two? Sure, the basic stuff looks the same but they are really really different
?






Wolf Pup said:


> I guess the syntax is kinda the same. I got these pics for this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was talking about c, not c++, of course c and c++ would look the same, they are both object oriented language

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> How in the world can you compare those two?
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



They are both programming languages.


----------



## Deadly (Aug 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> How in the world can you compare those two? Sure, the basic stuff looks the same but they are really really different
> ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



C & C++ both oop languages? 

#facepalm..

______________________________________
Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 8, 2013)

Y'all noobs 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> C & C++ both oop languages?
> 
> #facepalm..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#Twitter #FTW #ForTheWin
#Lulz





RohinZaraki said:


> Y'all noobs
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



 Noob. 

What's up(both of y'alls)


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to be a noob too


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> #Twitter #FTW #ForTheWin
> #Lulz
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Itchy

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ilxaot (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not even in this forum but sheesh, iPhone blows so hard Lol. Have fun being an iOS sheep/follower/swaggot. 

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

Ilxaot said:


> I'm not even in this forum but sheesh, iPhone blows so hard Lol. Have fun being an iOS sheep/follower/swaggot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using xda premium

Click to collapse



See guys? Even the random guy has wisdom!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 8, 2013)

Pizza is alone

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Pizza is alone
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



I'm going to bed anyway, so I don't really care.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm going to bed anyway, so I don't really care.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Good night 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> C & C++ both oop languages?
> 
> #facepalm..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I meant C++ and Java :'D







Ichigo said:


> They are both programming languages.

Click to collapse



Captain Obvious to the rescue

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




Ilxaot said:


> I'm not even in this forum but sheesh, iPhone blows so hard Lol. Have fun being an iOS sheep/follower/swaggot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thou are wise. You must continue posting and bless us with your amazing wisdom

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




Ilxaot said:


> I'm not even in this forum but sheesh, iPhone blows so hard Lol. Have fun being an iOS sheep/follower/swaggot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thou are wise. You must continue posting and bless us with your amazing wisdom

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 08:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------




Ilxaot said:


> I'm not even in this forum but sheesh, iPhone blows so hard Lol. Have fun being an iOS sheep/follower/swaggot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thou are wise. You must continue posting and bless us with your amazing wisdom

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2013)

You shall not pass!


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh .. I hate tapatalk :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Oh .. I hate tapatalk :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I love Tapatalk. 
It just has so many stupid bugs that they should've fixed ages ago. 
Anyway that bug is nothing to do with Tapatalk 

Sent from my Moto X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 8, 2013)

i can code just by staring at the monitor..... It doesn't write anything


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i can code just by staring at the monitor..... It doesn't write anything

Click to collapse



I can code in my sleep.  I dream in code... 
Hey bro, wassup?
Anybody know any good tutorials for Maya 2013? Or should I just pick up a book on it?


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I can code in my sleep.  I dream in code...
> Hey bro, wassup?
> Anybody know any good tutorials for Maya 2013? Or should I just pick up a book on it?

Click to collapse



I'd like to try Maya, but my current cpu is just too bad in rendering. Sketchup will do for now. -_-


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I can code in my sleep.  I dream in code...
> Hey bro, wassup?
> Anybody know any good tutorials for Maya 2013? Or should I just pick up a book on it?

Click to collapse



Nothing much, just working right now. Lot's of new softwares to dissect and tear down . and you?

The mayans already failed in their attempts to predict world domination.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'd like to try Maya, but my current cpu is just too bad in rendering. Sketchup will do for now. -_-

Click to collapse



It looks pretty advanced.. I managed to make a donut, and exported it as an .obj file, and then rendered it in OpenGL, but it just came up as triangles. 







deathnotice01 said:


> Nothing much, just working right now. Lot's of new softwares to dissect and tear down . and you?
> 
> The mayans already failed in their attempts to predict world domination.

Click to collapse



Cool. 
Nothing much here. Relatives are here, so I'll spend this week doing some 3D programming and hopefully learning a bit more about Maya.


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'd like to try Maya, but my current cpu is just too bad in rendering. Sketchup will do for now. -_-

Click to collapse



I want to try Maya too. She is so hot and beautiful 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It looks pretty advanced.. I managed to make a donut, and exported it as an .obj file, and then rendered it in OpenGL, but it just came up as triangles.

Click to collapse



But why export it, doesn't Maya have inbuilt rendering capability? I think 3dsmax does. Try vray for rendering.



Prawesome said:


> I want to try Maya too. She is so hot and beautiful

Click to collapse



:what::what::what::what:

Post pics.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> But why export it, doesn't Maya have inbuilt rendering capability? I think 3dsmax does. Try vray for rendering.
> 
> 
> :what::what::what::what:
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, it does. But I just want to design my graphics in Maya, and then use them on the Android Platform.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah, it does. But I just want to design my graphics in Maya, and then use them on the *Android Platform*.

Click to collapse



How/where exactly?  Doesn't rendering just give you an image file?


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> How/where exactly?  Doesn't rendering just give you an image file?

Click to collapse



Well, as I said it didn't work so I might be doing something wrong.
But, I design the 3D object in Maya. I then export it as a .obj file, which contains stuff like the vertices and faces. I then use OpenGL and a custom .obj reader to read that file, and draw each vertices/face.


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> But why export it, doesn't Maya have inbuilt rendering capability? I think 3dsmax does. Try vray for rendering.
> 
> 
> :what::what::what::what:
> ...

Click to collapse



You post

Remember when frat had parties and everyone used to post pics of chicks? Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You post
> 
> Remember when frat had parties and everyone used to post pics of chicks? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I don't

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## K.A. (Aug 8, 2013)

Good ol' frat... 

Without practice, knowledge is merely information ~ Anon.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 8, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Good ol' frat...
> 
> Without practice, knowledge is merely information ~ Anon.

Click to collapse



Sup KA

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sup KA
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



You changed your avatar to a doctor who?


----------



## K.A. (Aug 8, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sup KA
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Been a while.. What est the frat upto these days??

Without practice, knowledge is merely information ~ Anon.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You post
> 
> Remember when frat had parties and everyone used to post pics of chicks? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yes, I do. 
It's even in the tags I think.






K.A. said:


> Good ol' frat...
> 
> Without practice, knowledge is merely information ~ Anon.

Click to collapse



Hey!... Who's Anon?


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You are a new noobz. This was in the early days of frat. Only the originals would remember







Ichigo said:


> Yes, I do.
> It's even in the tags I think.

Click to collapse



Lol ya.. We stopped it forcefully though

Aaannddd.. Remember the spam parties? 
Damn memories :'(

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are a new noobz. This was in the early days of frat. Only the originals would remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2013)

Pepperidge Farm remembers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are a new noobz. This was in the early days of frat. Only the originals would remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You mean maps parties?  Yeah, we got like 1,000 posts that day. I refreshed the page and there would be 5 more posts. 
We also used to type things backwards... ekil siht.
Good memories.


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You mean maps parties?  Yeah, we got like 1,000 posts that day. I refreshed the page and there would be 5 more posts.
> We also used to type things backwards... ekil siht.
> Good memories.

Click to collapse



seY ti saw!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

@jRi0T68 I haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## K.A. (Aug 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes, I do.
> It's even in the tags I think.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anonymous. Which would be me..


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @jRi0T68 I haven't seen you in a while.

Click to collapse



Hey!

Yeah, I got kinda burnt out by life and checked out for a little while. Even this thread felt different after the giant "talk it out with mods" thread. Maybe that was just me.

How is everyone?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Aug 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You mean maps parties?  Yeah, we got like 1,000 posts that day. I refreshed the page and there would be 5 more posts.
> We also used to type things backwards... ekil siht.
> Good memories.

Click to collapse



how can we forget the good old days 

we are fine jriot.. long time no see man!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Anonymous. Which would be me..

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Yeah, I got kinda burnt out by life and checked out for a little while. Even this thread felt different after the giant "talk it out with mods" thread. Maybe that was just me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, I see. Well I'm doing fine. 






Deadly said:


> how can we forget the good old days
> 
> we are fine jriot.. long time no see man!

Click to collapse



Good o'l days. When everybody was active.


----------



## _akash (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You were is eggs at that time.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are a new noobz. This was in the early days of frat. Only the originals would remember
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been here longer than some people 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I've been here longer than some people
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You're still a new guy, pasta.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're still a new guy, pasta.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You call me pasta one more time and I'll be having fried bamboo tonight!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Deadly (Aug 8, 2013)

AndroidPizza said:


> You call me pasta one more time and I'll be having fried bamboo tonight!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



pasta, 
You really are new still .. you joined after so many things.. 
______________________________________
Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> pasta,
> You really are new still .. you joined after so many things..
> ______________________________________
> Relationships are a lot like algebra. Have you ever looked at your X and wondered Y?

Click to collapse



Stop calling me pasta!!!!!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pasta said:


> You call me pasta one more time and I'll be having fried bamboo tonight!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



What are you, a panda? PandaPasta

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Stop calling me pasta!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Evening tagliatelle 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> What are you, a panda? PandaPasta
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



*takes out a knife and lunges at veeman*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Stop calling me pasta!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, tortellini.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm sorry, tortellini.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Pasta gonna cut u 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Pasta gonna cut u
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse




I'm a bamboo. I can't run.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm sorry, tortellini.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



It's too late now.....*puts knife up to stalk* any last words?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 8, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm a bamboo. I can't run.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hurry push him in this pot of boiling water. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hurry push him in this pot of boiling water.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



That method also works well on prawn.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's too late now.....*puts knife up to stalk* any last words?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I guess not. *Slices stalk, and veem falls into a pot of boiling water*

Never mind fried.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 8, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That method also works well on prawn.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hahaha

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That method also works well on prawn.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



He's next

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 9, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> You changed your avatar to a doctor who?

Click to collapse



Yeah. He's epic.

And, welcome back Jeremy. I missed you.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## veeman (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I guess not. *Slices stalk, and veem falls into a pot of boiling water*
> 
> Never mind fried.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I ain't dead yet. And now you have freed me from the bounds of my roots!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> I ain't dead yet. And now you have freed me from the bounds of my roots!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



*repeatedly slices veem into pieces *

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *repeatedly slices veem into pieces *
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



With a pizza cutter?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I've been here longer than some people
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You are still new pasta

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> That method also works well on prawn.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



No. I can only be fried

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> That method also works well on prawn.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



No. I can only be fried

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah you decided to become a member while I was in the watch period 
So you're new pasta 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah you decided to become a member while I was in the watch period
> So you're new pasta
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



You're new too.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You're new too.

Click to collapse



I know 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 9, 2013)

@Sleepy! Since when were you VP?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @Sleepy! Since when were you VP?

Click to collapse



What's VP? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @Sleepy! Since when were you VP?

Click to collapse



Since the election? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 9, 2013)

So why didn't we ever have the new election? Also I thought there was gonna be a new pledge setup with sponsors and all that jazz. Has it just all been scraped and abandoned? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah I'm still not a pledge 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Since the election?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You'd think I'd notice... I'm still secretary though.


----------



## _akash (Aug 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You'd think I'd notice... I'm still secretary though.

Click to collapse



We had elections only once, right?
Deadly is still president?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 9, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> We had elections only once, right?
> Deadly is still president?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Correct and who are u?

Edit: Never mind I remember now. This is your new username

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## _akash (Aug 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Correct and who are u?
> 
> Edit: Never mind I remember now. This is your new username
> 
> >^.^< sent from meow n7 v2

Click to collapse



Its ok. 

Where is Apex?
Can I join the g+ community?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 9, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> Its ok.
> 
> Where is Apex?
> Can I join the g+ community?
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't seen apex in awhile bro. I'm sure he's around somewhere though. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah you decided to become a member while I was in the watch period
> So you're new pasta
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I'm not talking about being member, I'm talking about participating in the frat.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## _akash (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm not talking about being member, I'm talking about participating in the frat.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Being active from past 4-5 months doesn't make it to the old days. It was like that in Nov-Dec last year.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> Being active from past 4-5 months doesn't make it to the old days. It was like that in Nov-Dec last year.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whatever.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So why didn't we ever have the new election? Also I thought there was gonna be a new pledge setup with sponsors and all that jazz. Has it just all been scraped and abandoned?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Tbh. Idk
It looks like apex has left xda

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Tbh. Idk
> It looks like apex has left xda
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Maybe someone can get ahold of him and have the Op transfered? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Maybe someone can get ahold of him and have the Op transfered?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Deadly (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, i dont think he left xda or anything.. prawn was just exaggerating? 

yo akash! or should i say fawkes?


----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Tbh. Idk
> It looks like apex has left xda
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



:wut::wut::wut::wut::wut::wut:


----------



## _akash (Aug 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, i dont think he left xda or anything.. prawn was just exaggerating?
> 
> yo akash! or should i say fawkes?

Click to collapse



anything you're comfortable with.







roofrider said:


> :wut::wut::wut::wut::wut::wut:

Click to collapse




Yo roofie,
Scotman said you can't merge account once it is deleted.


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 9, 2013)

Ssup guys! Holiday and at last I got enough time to come on XDA... Busy week! And gotta go in another 10 mins  have a party in the afternoon


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 9, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Well, i dont think he left xda or anything.. prawn was just exaggerating?
> 
> yo akash! or should i say fawkes?

Click to collapse



Apex is probably just really busy with work, his family, and life in general.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> Yo roofie,
> Scotman said you can't merge account once it is deleted.

Click to collapse



Oh too bad, i must've been thinking about something else then.


----------



## _akash (Aug 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Apex is probably just really busy with work, his family, and life in general.

Click to collapse



You didn't get your username changed after ichigo? It's been same for last 6 months iirc.






roofrider said:


> Oh too bad, i must've been thinking about something else then.

Click to collapse





like?


----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2013)

Akashv10 said:


> like?

Click to collapse



Merging a new account created by someone because they lost their password or some crap like that with their older one.


----------



## K.A. (Aug 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ah, I see. Well I'm doing fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No kidding. It's my OriginalQuote©


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Maybe someone can get ahold of him and have the Op transfered?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



He's on vacation in Ireland. Nothing to be concerned about. And certainly nothing serious enough to start condemning his thread ownership 



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> He's on vacation in Ireland. Nothing to be concerned about. And certainly nothing serious enough to start condemning his thread ownership
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



He seems quite happy with his irish beer though. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 11:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Ive been thinking.... 

You don't like being called pasta, maybe it's because it's too generic. Anyway I've got some names for you to pick from for your nickname 

Agnolotti
Cannelloni
Casoncelli or casonsèi
Casunziei
Fagottini
Maultasche
Mezzelune
Occhi di lupo
Pelmeni
Pierogi
Ravioli
Sacchettini
Sacchettoni
Tortellini
Tortelloni
Gnocchi
Passatelli
Spätzle
Campanelle
Capunti
Casarecce
Cavatelli
Cencioni
Conchiglie
Conchiglioni
Corzetti
Creste di galli
Croxetti
Farfalle
Farfalloni
Fiorentine
Fiori
Foglie d'ulivo
Gigli
Gramigna
Lanterne
Lumache
Lumaconi
Maltagliati
Mandala
Marille
Orecchiette
Pipe
Quadrefiore
Radiatori
Ricciolini
Ricciutelle
Rotelle
Rotini
Strozzapreti
Torchio
Trofie
Calamarata
Calamaretti
Cannelloni
Cavatappi
Cellentani
Chifferi
Ditalini
Fideuà
Gomito
Elicoidali
Fagioloni
Fusilli
Garganelli
Gemelli
Maccheroncelli
Maltagliati
Manicotti
Marziani
Mezzani pasta
Mezze penne
Mezzi bombardoni
Mostaccioli
Paccheri
Pasta al ceppo
Penne
Penne rigate
Penne lisce
Penne zita
Pennette
Pennoni
Rigatoncini
Rigatoni
Sagne 'ncannulate
Spirali
Spiralini
Trenne
Trennette
Tortiglioni
Tuffoli
*Spaghetti alla chitarra
Ciriole
Bavette
Bavettine
Fettuce
Fettuccine
Fettucelle
Lagane
Lasagne
Lasagnette
Lasagnotte
Linguettine
Linguine
Mafalde
Mafaldine
Pappardelle
Pillus
Pizzoccheri
Sagnarelli
Scialatelli or scilatielli
Stringozzi
Tagliatelle
Taglierini
Trenette
Tripoline
Spaghettoni
Spaghetti
Spaghettini
Fedelini
Vermicelloni
Vermicelli
Capellini
Capelli d'angelo
Barbina
Bucatini
Perciatelli
Fusilli lunghi
Fusilli bucati
Pici
Ziti
Zitoni


Sooooo. Take your pic 


_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He seems quite happy with his irish beer though.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*slap*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *slap*
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Now that they are out there, you should pick one before the rest of the frat chooses for you, otherwise you'll be listed as pasta in the op

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

Buttowski is bettah!

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 9, 2013)

I vote for pasta


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Buttowski is bettah!
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



My personal favourite is Fagottini 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

i see what you did there @jugg1es :sly:

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> He's on vacation in Ireland. Nothing to be concerned about. And certainly nothing serious enough to start condemning his thread ownership

Click to collapse



You still in Trinidad and Tobago huh! 

Also i like Fagottini :thumbup:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> My personal favourite is Fagottini
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Look son, a fagottini 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

******ini numero uno, huehue

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Now that they are out there, you should pick one before the rest of the frat chooses for you, otherwise you'll be listed as pasta in the op
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse


@deathnotice01

I HATE YOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> He's on vacation in Ireland. Nothing to be concerned about. And certainly nothing serious enough to start condemning his thread ownership
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Don't think I condemned anyone's ownership. I was told that someone thought he left xda  Just a suggestion 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't think I condemned anyone's ownership. I was told that someone thought he left xda
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



He hasn't 








roofrider said:


> You still in Trinidad and Tobago huh!
> 
> Also i like Fagottini :thumbup:

Click to collapse



No. That's my home country. I'm currently in Finland




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @deathnotice01
> 
> I HATE YOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



You forgot to fill it out.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He seems quite happy with his irish beer though.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> He's on vacation in Ireland. Nothing to be concerned about. And certainly nothing serious enough to start condemning his thread ownership
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse






Sup man 
Where have you been for so long? 




jugg1es said:


> My personal favourite is Fagottini
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



That's my favorite too 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You forgot to fill it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Now now Fagottini, we both know It's the one with the butthurt to fill it out 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Now now Fagottini, we both know It's the one with the butthurt to fill it out
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Back off.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup man
> Where have you been for so long?
> 
> That's my favorite too
> ...

Click to collapse




Been around. Just not posting. Sup with you?



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Back off.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Sup 'tini?


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> He hasn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not what he told in some other place though.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Back off.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hey ******ini  Sup

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Back off.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse









_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Back off.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hey ******ini  Sup

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Been around. Just not posting. Sup with you?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Nothing much 
Today's a holiday so I'll be here for lots of time 
Life is extremely boring and will be boring for the next seven months 

How's your life going on?

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

I can take the "pasta", it's a pretty funny "joke", but this isn't funny. Stop.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I can take the "pasta", it's a pretty funny "joke", but this isn't funny. Stop.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You can take it but you want it to stop? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You can take it but you want it to stop?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I'm talking about the "******ini".

If you guys don't stop, I'll get a moderator involved.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm talking about the "******ini".
> 
> If you guys don't stop, I'll get a moderator involved.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And this is why OT has all but been abandoned, because people can't take a bit of friendly trolling even though they are quite willing to try and dish it out. 
Fyi 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fagottini
_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Look son, a fagottini
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Where? 

Oh now i see, it's next to the martini







Android Pizza said:


> @deathnotice01
> 
> I HATE YOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUU
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




sorry 






Android Pizza said:


> I'm talking about the "******ini".
> 
> If you guys don't stop, I'll get a moderator involved.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How bout pastalini?


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And this is why OT has all but been abandoned, because people can't take a bit of friendly trolling even though they are quite willing to try and dish it out.
> Fyi
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fagottini
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



That's not "friendly trolling".

And I don't care if it's real pasta or not!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 9, 2013)

Also happy religious day to all muslims 

Thanks to you guys we have a nationwide holiday!

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Also happy religious day to all muslims
> 
> Thanks to you guys we have a nationwide holiday!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi pasta maker

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's not "friendly trolling".
> 
> And I don't care if it's real pasta or not!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But android pasta, breadsticks, and rapioli has been banned already 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Awwww hell,  it's no wonder @Apex doesn't come in here any more 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi pasta maker
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hi pizza 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's not "friendly trolling".
> 
> And I don't care if it's real pasta or not!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what's your definition of friendly trolling? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi pizza
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



W....what?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> So what's your definition of friendly trolling?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



The way you and undercover treated me when I was still somewhat new.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 9, 2013)

Trolling is trolling. There are no other definitions than that.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> So what's your definition of friendly trolling?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



The way you and undercover treated me when I was still somewhat new.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Trolling is trolling. There are no other definitions than that.

Click to collapse



there is... in some circumstances... like trolling for righteous' sake, friendly trolling, super trolling, uber-super trolling, and omega trolling which everyone is pissed about at... IMO :screwy:


Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The way you and undercover treated me when I was still somewhat new.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



That's an example not a definition. And my above posts are no real different to what me and @undercover would have come up with back then 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> there is... in some circumstances... like trolling for righteous' sake, friendly trolling, super trolling, uber-super trolling, and omega trolling which everyone is pissed about at... IMO :screwy:
> 
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



This







jugg1es said:


> That's an example not a definition. And my above posts are no real different to what me and @undercover would have come up with back then
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I disagree. You guys are a lot more hostile now than you were then.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

we gotta be careful about them being hostile then      @******ini, hey i like the name how about i change my name to it 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------

oops there's a badass over xda named '******' dfuq 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

oops there's a badass over xda named '******' dfuq 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

oops there's a badass over xda named '******' dfuq 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## veeman (Aug 9, 2013)

Pasta, you got trolled so hard. 
This is the second time now, right?


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

oops there's a badass over xda named '******' dfuq 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Pasta, you got trolled so hard.
> This is the second time now, right?

Click to collapse



Wat

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

xda what are you doing? staaaahp spamming!

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## veeman (Aug 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @Sleepy! Since when were you VP?

Click to collapse



Sleepy doesn't XDA anymore. If you want to talk to him, you need to use hangouts.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's not "friendly trolling".
> 
> And I don't care if it's real pasta or not!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Android Pizza said:


> I disagree. You guys are a lot more hostile now than you were then.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Dude relax 
It's a joke 
I  don't mind people calling me names in real life 
On the internet, it's easier 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Dude relax
> It's a joke
> I  don't mind people calling me names in real life
> On the internet, it's easier
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I do.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who else thinks I'm more hostile now?  @Deadly @undercover @Prawesome and anyone else i can think of 


Do you know what, im out as well. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who else thinks I'm more hostile now?  @Deadly @undercover @Prawesome and anyone else i can think of
> 
> 
> Do you know what, im out as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Knowing you, you're not hostile at all 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

hostile! in a different manner, like.being sweet.and caring or something? 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Bye.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## undercover (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me think.... More hostile now even though I hardly ever post anymore? Makes sense.... 

Duh

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Let me think.... More hostile now even though I hardly ever post anymore? Makes sense....
> 
> Duh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When you do post.

You know what, I take that back.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Let me think.... More hostile now even though I hardly ever post anymore? Makes sense....
> 
> Duh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup 
Welcome back 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

hostile or what it doesn't matter, you guys are like a family here, (from what i read in the preamble, you're brothers.here)don't let the little misunderstandings ruin your friendships 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

Pizza you're taking jokes too seriously 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who else thinks I'm more hostile now?  @Deadly @undercover @Prawesome and anyone else i can think of
> 
> 
> Do you know what, im out as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not.me







Android Pizza said:


> Bye.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Don't leave, i promise not to call any itallian cuisine name ever.


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hostile or what it doesn't matter, you guys are like a family here, (from what i read in the preamble, you're brothers.here)don't let the little misunderstandings ruin your friendships
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



Those are very wise words, Eren.

I'm sorry guys. I shouldn't have taken it like that.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 9, 2013)

Wise proper Eren is wise

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## cascabel (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who else thinks I'm more hostile now?  @Deadly @undercover @Prawesome and anyone else i can think of
> 
> 
> Do you know what, im out as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Menopause? 


















 since when have you been hostile? sup frat?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Menopause?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup lurker 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

chill and cool down a bit, you guys are here to have fun and to talk about each other's concerns right? once a muffin, always be a muffin 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## cascabel (Aug 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup lurker
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



ohai thurr non-lurker posting-person. anything new i missed?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ohai thurr non-lurker posting-person. anything new i missed?

Click to collapse



You came just in time to witness this so I guess no

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

hey @Cascsbel i lurk at this thread too so you're not alone 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## undercover (Aug 9, 2013)

Pizza, have you noticed that it's quite a regular thing where you get upset with something, then people jump in and talk to you and then you realise you overreacted and apologise? Long time ago I advised you to read post, take some time before replying to let it sink in? You seem to have forgotten that. 
P. S. Back to hibernation. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Aug 9, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hey @Cascsbel i lurk at this thread too so you're not alone
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse



i did not know there's a member named Cas.  and stop lurking. that's my job. sup? exam week next week?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Pizza, have you noticed that it's quite a regular thing where you get upset with something, then people jump in and talk to you and then you realise you overreacted and apologise? Long time ago I advised you to read post, take some time before replying to let it sink in? You seem to have forgotten that.
> P. S. Back to hibernation.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1
Pizza you gotta chill man 
Your fuse lights up fast 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Aug 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i did not know there's a member named Cas.  and stop lurking. that's my job. sup? exam week next week?

Click to collapse



yeah but.i do it voluntarily, nope exams are done and got a pretty great scores 

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i did not know there's a member named Cas.  and stop lurking. that's my job. sup? exam week next week?

Click to collapse



Best of luck 
How old are you BTW 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who else thinks I'm more hostile now?  @Deadly @undercover @Prawesome and anyone else i can think of
> 
> 
> Do you know what, im out as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



You were never hostile. 

Also Pizza, stop taking stuff too seriously. You are in OT fgs

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Also happy religious day to all muslims
> 
> Thanks to you guys we have a nationwide holiday!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Eid was so fun!

My friend came over and we had so much fun! Best Eid ever!

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks! Eid was so fun!
> 
> My friend came over and we had so much fun! Best Eid ever!
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



You had biryani? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who else thinks I'm more hostile now?  @Deadly @undercover @Prawesome and anyone else i can think of
> 
> 
> Do you know what, im out as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO MENTION ME?

ok.

foreveralone.mpg

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Those are very wise words, Eren.
> 
> I'm sorry guys. I shouldn't have taken it like that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



People in this thread can call me a phaggot all day long, it doesn't bother me.
In fact i had a virtual penis malfunction some months back, thanks to jriot


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> ...Long time ago I advised you to read post, take some time before replying to let it sink in? You seem to have forgotten that.
> P. S. Back to hibernation.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I'll try to keep it in mind.



P.S. Enjoy your hibernation!



darkshadow246 said:


> +1
> Pizza you gotta chill man
> Your fuse lights up fast
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



OK...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You had biryani?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Nah.







Android Pizza said:


> I'll try to keep it in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah Pizza. Dw. We all love you at the end of the day. 


Sent from my Sonic


----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You were never hostile.
> 
> Also Pizza, stop taking stuff too seriously. You are in OT fgs
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Gotta worship itchy for all the trolling he took.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Yeah Pizza. Dw. We all love you at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Gotta worship itchy for all the trolling he took.

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Gotta worship itchy for all the trolling he took.

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Gotta worship itchy for all the trolling he took.

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Gotta worship itchy for all the trolling he took.

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Gotta worship itchy for all the trolling he took.

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------

Oh...my...god...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 9, 2013)

ARE YOU DEAF PIZZA?

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## roofrider (Aug 9, 2013)

Stop! In the name of frat.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh...my...god...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## undercover (Aug 9, 2013)

Agree re itchy. He's done exceptionally well, and everyone was after him. Well done lad. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> ARE YOU DEAF PIZZA?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



What?






roofrider said:


> Stop! In the name of frat.

Click to collapse



This is the worst I've ever seen the bug

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Gotta worship itchy for all the trolling he took.

Click to collapse



Yep. All of us praise him in secret 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep. All of us praise him in secret
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I don't.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## cascabel (Aug 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep. All of us praise him in secret
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



like top-secret, classified, i'd-have-to kill-you-if-i-tell-you kind of secret. 







Android Pizza said:


> I don't.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



 y u no praise the toga deity?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> y u no praise the toga deity?

Click to collapse









Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## cascabel (Aug 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



itchy looks good in that pic. reminds me of apex. *sniffs*


----------



## Deadly (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who else thinks I'm more hostile now?  @Deadly @undercover @Prawesome and anyone else i can think of
> 
> 
> Do you know what, im out as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



You should add that word to your dictionary NOW!  since you were accused of it without even knowing what it is 


roofrider said:


> Y U NO MENTION ME?
> ok.
> foreveralone.mpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we thought it was still up, i mean still you had that *issue* 

PS: you want some mentions too? tell me! 


roofrider said:


> Gotta worship itchy for all the trolling he took.

Click to collapse



Indeed! and i had supported him all the time :silly:


Android Pizza said:


> I don't.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You are an exception anyway. so it doesnt count..


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

QF, undercover and deadly returned today 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## veeman (Aug 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Gotta worship itchy for all the trolling he took.

Click to collapse



But he dishes out an equal amount.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Pizza, have you noticed that it's quite a regular thing where you get upset with something, then people jump in and talk to you and then you realise you overreacted and apologise? Long time ago I advised you to read post, take some time before replying to let it sink in? You seem to have forgotten that.
> P. S. Back to hibernation.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wise words, as always







Android Pizza said:


> I'll try to keep it in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't forget the circumstances under which you were accepted into this brotherhood. We were accepting and willing to forgive and forget for the greater good. But its times like this when you prove too strenuous for our tolerance. Stay calm. Don't take everything so seriously. Keep a light attitude. Laugh at yourself often - it helps. This will allow you to unwind a bit. Do not, and I say this with emphasis, attempt to threaten a brother by mentioning moderator involvement. That's a dirty underhand technique. I understand if some things offend you. But the right way would have been to PM Glenn, asking him to please stop the name calling

So relax. We're here to have a good time while taking a break from modding our devices. Don't rain on the parade. Join in on the fun 




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 9, 2013)

System.out.print("Wise words.");

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## veeman (Aug 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> System.out.print("Wise words.");
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



You didn't create a class and method. That ain't gonna work.

public class QuantumFoam {
    public static void main (String args[]) {
         System.out.print("Wise words" );
    }
}

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> You didn't create a class and method. That ain't gonna work.
> 
> public class QuantumFoam {
> public static void main (String args[]) {
> ...

Click to collapse












Sent from my Sonic


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Why you not use adaway

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why you not use adaway
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Kid doesn't know it exists 

Anyway good night guys 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why you not use adaway
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I used to, but I forgot to install it.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## veeman (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Good. Good. Let the Java flow through you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Good. Good. Let the Java flow through you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 10, 2013)

Good morning frat 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## roofrider (Aug 10, 2013)

Deadly said:


> You should add that word to your dictionary NOW!  since you were accused of it without even knowing what it is
> we thought it was still up, i mean still you had that *issue*
> 
> PS: you want some mentions too? tell me!

Click to collapse



No, i'm cool i'm cool.



veeman said:


> But he dishes out an equal amount.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But's he's like the boy who cried wolf now. :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 10, 2013)

Morning people 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning people
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Morning juggler!

Stop lurking cassiebella


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 10, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Lol

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 10, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Lol
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Did you read my trolling post of pizza? 
Was it ott, yah think? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Did you read my trolling post of pizza?
> Was it ott, yah think?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Nope...first time I venture into the forum mate 
I've been on vacations for the last 10 days.
Why...what happened?  
Also...ohai

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 10, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...first time I venture into the forum mate
> I've been on vacations for the last 10 days.
> Why...what happened?
> Also...ohai
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44446774

Good vacation? Anywhere nice? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44446774
> 
> Good vacation? Anywhere nice?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Lolwut!? 
Also. ..New York 

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 10, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Lolwut!?
> Also. ..New York
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Nice, clothes shopping with the missus 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nice, clothes shopping with the missus
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



And lots of walking too 
We enjoyed it mate. ...heading home atm 

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 10, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> And lots of walking too
> We enjoyed it mate. ...heading home atm
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Drive safe, don't you be taking those pictures whilst driving now. :thumbup:

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 10, 2013)

roofrider said:


> But's he's like the boy who cried wolf now. :silly:

Click to collapse



Sorry, haven't heard anyone calling for me.


Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sorry, haven't heard anyone calling for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



You are a pup. Your argument is invalid

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Aug 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Where's the thanks button?!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sorry, haven't heard anyone calling for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Come here pup, here boy! 
Come on! Here's a nice bone








veeman said:


> Where's the thanks button?!

Click to collapse



In me pants incase you want them. 


This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are a pup. Your argument is invalid
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 10, 2013)

I made a video of me and my baby sister. I am aware I sound like a retard. But thought I'd make things a bit more funny here, even if it means getting trolled haha. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4JWuJ_I5fs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I made a video of me and my baby sister. I am aware I sound like a retard. But thought I'd make things a bit more funny here, even if it means getting trolled haha. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4JWuJ_I5fs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



*gasp*

From now on, when I'm reading your posts, your voice will be in my head.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *gasp*
> 
> From now on, when I'm reading your posts, your voice will be in my head.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fawk.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Fawk.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



It works!!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I made a video of me and my baby sister. I am aware I sound like a retard. But thought I'd make things a bit more funny here, even if it means getting trolled haha. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4JWuJ_I5fs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> *gasp*
> 
> From now on, when I'm reading your posts, your voice will be in my head.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its bloody Airy Potta

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 10, 2013)

Well Harry Potter is going out to get his new glasses and a haircut. Cya guys.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well Harry Potter is going out to get his new glasses and a haircut. Cya guys.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Bai

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well Harry Potter is going out to get his new glasses and a haircut. Cya guys.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Nice 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse




http://okayface.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/okayface-and-me-gusta.gif


>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://okayface.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/okayface-and-me-gusta.gif
> 
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



What?  That meme no makez senz

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What?  That meme no makez senz
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



No 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## kangerX (Aug 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://okayface.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/okayface-and-me-gusta.gif
> 
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Loool too bad he didn't get it

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 10, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Loool too bad he didn't get it
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal!

Click to collapse



Haha 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Deadly (Aug 11, 2013)

@deathnotice01. wish you happy birthday potaeto


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @deathnotice01. wish you happy birthday potaeto

Click to collapse



It's DN's birthday?
@deathnotice01 Eat lots of CAKE!

And Happy Birthday :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy b day potatoman

I'd have gotten you a present but I know that all you want is to be the elder of the world. But teh kitteh/potato alliance haz their plans 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Groot (Aug 11, 2013)

happy birthday @deathnotice01, wish you all the best.kababayan, God bless!

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @deathnotice01. wish you happy birthday potaeto

Click to collapse



Is his birthday the 10th or 11th? 
Either way, Happy Birthday   @deathnotice01! Another successful year of survival. Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday potato. May you have a year full of getting boiled and fried

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 11, 2013)

My brothers and I just tossed about 24 cans of Bud Light out into the trash. 
I'm gonna pay for it in the morning, but it was well worth it.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @deathnotice01. wish you happy birthday potaeto

Click to collapse







Android Pizza said:


> It's DN's birthday?
> @deathnotice01 Eat lots of CAKE!
> 
> And Happy Birthday :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Happy b day potatoman
> 
> I'd have gotten you a present but I know that all you want is to be the elder of the world. But teh kitteh/potato alliance haz their plans
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse






Eren Jaeger said:


> happy birthday @deathnotice01, wish you all the best.kababayan, God bless!
> 
> Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!

Click to collapse






Ichigo said:


> Is his birthday the 10th or 11th?
> Either way, Happy Birthday   @deathnotice01! Another successful year of survival. Keep up the good work! :thumbup:

Click to collapse






Prawesome said:


> Happy Birthday potato. May you have a year full of getting boiled and fried
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse





You guys are the best, 
Thanks for the greetings while sober am I.  

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You guys are the best,
> Thanks for the greetings while sober am I.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Have a great day! 

Also guys, it's @tobiascuypers birthday too. Although it's not for 40 more minutes.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Aug 11, 2013)

I turn 16 in 15 minutes!

Sent from my Transformer TF300T running 4.3 PACman


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> I turn 16 in 15 minutes!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF300T running 4.3 PACman

Click to collapse



Happy 16th!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 11, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> I turn 16 in 15 minutes!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF300T running 4.3 PACman

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday bro! Have an awesome 16th birthday!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy birfday potato and tobia!


----------



## _akash (Aug 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You guys are the best,
> Thanks for the greetings while sober am I.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



happy birthday alan


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 11, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> I turn 16 in 15 minutes!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF300T running 4.3 PACman

Click to collapse



Look who came out of the cave  Happy Birthday caveman

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 11, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> I turn 16 in 15 minutes!
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF300T running 4.3 PACman

Click to collapse



Happy birthday guy I don't know 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday deathnotice and tobiascuypers

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy birthday guys  @deathnotice01 @tobiascuypers

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 11, 2013)

Birthday, in otherwise, means that the time passes by very quickly and we're getting one step closer to death.

Happy birthday.


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 11, 2013)

Happy Birthday DN and Tobias!

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## tobiascuypers (Aug 11, 2013)

Woot! i Fell asleep before i could actually even get to midnight
Hows everyones summer been?

Sent from my Transformer TF300T running 4.3 PACman


----------



## AndroidSlave (Aug 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Happy Birthday DN and Tobias!
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Tobias is one of the nicest people on xda. Happy birthday man 







tobiascuypers said:


> Woot! i Fell asleep before i could actually even get to midnight
> Hows everyones summer been?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF300T running 4.3 PACman

Click to collapse





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SVII using Tapatalk 6 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 11, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Probably the 2nd one

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## roofrider (Aug 11, 2013)

G'night folks!


----------



## dagger (Aug 11, 2013)

Gnight..

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 11, 2013)

How do I check my infractions?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> How do I check my infractions?

Click to collapse



Your control panel 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

There's something familiar about this guy...


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## roofrider (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow! Dead!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wow! Dead!

Click to collapse



No thanks to you, murderer 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## roofrider (Aug 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No thanks to you, murderer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Butt...butt..butt


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Butt...butt..butt

Click to collapse



50 years in the dungeon!
You think murder is a game, do you? I'll show you a game!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 50 years in the dungeon!
> You think murder is a game, do you? I'll show you a game!

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 12, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Yuck!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> There's something familiar about this guy...
> View attachment 2182703
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse





Whoever that guy is it's not me. 





Wolf Pup said:


> How do I check my infractions?

Click to collapse



You can't. Mods keep them secret so as special "notes"  they write down on your account that you never even know was there. 







Ichigo said:


> 50 years in the dungeon!
> You think murder is a game, do you? I'll show you a game!

Click to collapse



Dungeons and dragons is a cool game. 







jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Genius.jpg



Sup people? 
So tired from yesterday. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Aug 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sup people?
> So tired from yesterday.
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



Lol, got some pic for us?

--edit--
Looks like i'm getting good at this. :evil:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a secret note on my account. But I know because I asked for it.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## roofrider (Aug 12, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I have a secret note on my account. But I know because I asked for it.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Bad wolf!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Bad wolf!

Click to collapse



I think that was my username when I did it too.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I have a secret note on my account. But I know because I asked for it.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



What do you mean?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 13, 2013)

WHY THREAD WHY!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> WHY THREAD WHY!!!

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I want this threads to move with the speed of 20 pages like the good ol' days.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I want this threads to move with the speed of 20 pages like the good ol' days.

Click to collapse



Don't we all?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 13, 2013)

:beer:

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I want this threads to move with the speed of 20 pages like the good ol' days.

Click to collapse



Wonder where everyone is nowadays :| Lurkers, come out of your holes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Wonder where everyone is nowadays :| Lurkers, come out of your holes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I'm out, waddaya want?


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm out, waddaya want?

Click to collapse



I want your posts. Gimme more of them

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I want your posts. Gimme more of them
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Fine. What's up?


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Fine. What's up?

Click to collapse



Nothing much. Just browsing around a bit since I am bored

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Aug 13, 2013)

Second page bump!

12hrs of inactivity after my post yesterday, that must be a new record.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing much. Just browsing around a bit since I am bored
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Same here. In fact: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2403775


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm on holiday, these roaming charges are expensive D:

Sent from my Moto X


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm on holiday, these roaming charges are expensive D:
> 
> Sent from my Moto X

Click to collapse



Mornin'. Still having a good time on vacation?


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 13, 2013)

Morning, any GOF2 players here? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Same here. In fact: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2403775

Click to collapse



Damn I missed it  
BTW... I am planning on buying the Professional Android 4 App development book.. Anyone mind giving a review of it if anyone has read it here before? I have seen nothing but good reviews about it 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I have a note on my account only mods can see for being bad.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't posted in here in a while.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I have a note on my account only mods can see for being bad.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Uh...do you have a Gtalk?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Panda food.... :thumbup:

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Panda food.... :thumbup:
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I liked him better when he was a dinosaur

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I liked him better when he was a dinosaur
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I'm a bamboosaurus. Better?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Aug 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm a bamboosaurus. Better?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. You are a bumboosaurus

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------

Mr. Pizza. Polite request from Mr. Juggles to stop quoting him as he is pissed off with you and doesn't fancy getting emails with your name in them. Thank you. 

The cupcake. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. You are a bumboosaurus
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shut it Stinky. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr. Pizza. Polite request from Mr. Juggles to stop quoting him as he is pissed off with you and doesn't fancy getting emails with your name in them. Thank you. 

The cupcake. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Mr. Pizza. Polite request from Mr. Juggles to stop quoting him as he is pissed off with you and doesn't fancy getting emails with your name in them. Thank you.
> 
> The cupcake.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If that's the way he wants to be, I'll just add to him to my ignore list.

Everyone goes home happy!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 13, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> gnihton
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> eh tnseod wonk tabs erew gniod. llort mih!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> kdi
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> *
> !mih llorT .gniod er'ew tahw wonk t'nseod eH

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> sdrawkcab gnipyt er'ew azarhkurahs ,elpmis s'tI

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> stohs dias ehs ,dekrew emalB

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> dekrew tol a sknahT
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











flastnoles11 said:


> ...timmad sdrawkcab daeR
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse











RohinZaraki said:


> diputs leef I won kcuf lleW
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse











flastnoles11 said:


> ...ecno naht eroM !erofeb that dlot neeb ev'I
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ...

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> ti htiw yawa teg yna gnihtyna yas nac eW
> 
> gniod syug uoy era woH
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











flastnoles11 said:


> !retal lla'y ot klat ...mulysa :yrots rorroh nacirema hctaw ot tuoba m'I dna ...no hctac lliw dom a ,t'nac uoy oN
> 
> ___________________________________
> My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
> ——————————————————

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> doog ti sI .erofeb wohs eht dehctaw reveN
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



...seiromem suoicerp ehT .syad l'o doog eht, hA


----------



## veeman (Aug 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ...seiromem suoicerp ehT .syad l'o doog eht, hA

Click to collapse



...semit nuF .taht rebmemer I

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ...seiromem suoicerp ehT .syad l'o doog eht, hA

Click to collapse




...revo koot soddik eht lla erofeb ,nuf erew syad esohT


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 13, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> ...revo koot soddik eht lla erofeb ,nuf erew syad esohT

Click to collapse



two things:
1-speaking in tongues, are you....
2-Where and how you been? :silly:


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 13, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> ...revo koot soddik eht lla erofeb ,nuf erew syad esohT

Click to collapse



eurT

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 14, 2013)

thaW si gniong no ereh?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> thaW si gniong no ereh?

Click to collapse



Fail


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Fail

Click to collapse



 .deliaf uoy ...retraCdiK ,oN


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 14, 2013)

ereh elpoep Ynnuf



 yug ynnuf mi won Yay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 14, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> ereh elpoep Ynnuf
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



?sdrawkcab gnitirw lla syug uoy era yhw ?FTW


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 14, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> ?sdrawkcab gnitirw lla syug uoy era yhw ?FTW

Click to collapse



Naem uoy tahw teg tnod I 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 14, 2013)

Time to stop. Let's not spoil those good times.


----------



## AndroidSlave (Aug 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Time to stop. Let's not spoil those good times.

Click to collapse



OK Joey Jessy Jacob Jeffrey Joanna

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SVII using Tapatalk 6 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 14, 2013)

AndroidSlave said:


> OK Joey Jessy Jacob Jeffrey Joanna
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SVII using Tapatalk 6 Beta

Click to collapse



*Jessica *Olivia(@veeman) *Rebecca *Rachael


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *Jessica *Olivia(@veeman) *Rebecca *Rachael

Click to collapse



Wat

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## flastnoles11 (Aug 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> two things:
> 1-speaking in tongues, are you....
> 2-Where and how you been? :silly:

Click to collapse



1.  never
2. Staying out of off topic for the most part and in my device forum, wrote a guide a few days ago on how to make a transparent pulldown background without a computer using an app...  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44480253
And good, can't complain, how bout yourself?


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Time to stop. Let's not spoil those good times.

Click to collapse



For an 'it', you are awesome. And I just installed official 4.3 OTA B)
Loving the new animations and number suggestions while dialing

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *Jessica *Olivia(@veeman) *Rebecca *Rachael

Click to collapse



Sup Olivia 







Android Pizza said:


> Wat
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Those are nicknames we gave itchy after his gender troll.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wat
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You wouldn't know. You are a frat kid while we are adults. Know your place young one

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 14, 2013)

..


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ..

Click to collapse



Um, I could read the parts that are blurred. All you have to do is zoom in. :sly:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ..

Click to collapse



Lol
And I read the blurred part too btw

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Aug 14, 2013)

I ader oyu ot edichpre htsi!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I ader oyu ot edichpre htsi!

Click to collapse



I dare you to decipher this!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I dare you to decipher this!

Click to collapse



oto aeys uhh! :amd:


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> oto aeys uhh! :amd:

Click to collapse



Everything's too easy.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Aug 14, 2013)

hehe... long time no see frat bros

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 14, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> hehe... long time no see frat bros
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who are you again.... 

Where have you been dude? Long time no see

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 14, 2013)

Morning Fratinos 

LTE-Enabled 2013 Nexus 7 Makes It Into A Lucky User's Hands In China - http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...ina/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sup Olivia
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah. I remember now.







Prawesome said:


> You wouldn't know. You are a frat kid while we are adults. Know your place young one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Actually, I DO know. I was around for the very end of those shenanigans.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> hehe... long time no see frat bros
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse




When did you join?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> When did you join?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



He disappeared again  @jRi0T68 @jugg1es @undercover @Sleepy! @roofrider @cascabel @RohinZaraki @Axis_Drummer @deathnotice01 @whitest0rm @Akash_v10 
Where are you guys? :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

And 70% of the mentions doesn't work.. Great

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------

And 70% of the mentions doesn't work.. Great

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He disappeared again  @jRi0T68 @jugg1es @undercover @Sleepy! @roofrider @cascabel @RohinZaraki @Axis_Drummer @deathnotice01 @whitest0rm @Akash_v10
> Where are you guys? :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



We lurk, as well you know. Just as you do :sly::sly:

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 14, 2013)

My computer UPS got busted earlier, it was smoking.


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> My computer UPS got busted earlier, it was smoking.

Click to collapse



Computer ups? :what::what::what:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> Computer ups? :what::what::what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_power_supply

Also hello frats  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_power_supply
> 
> Also hello frats
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I thought he meant United Parcel Service. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 14, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_power_supply
> 
> Also hello frats
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hey bro! How are you?


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 14, 2013)

anyone know any launcher whch has folder capability in the drawer?? like the touchwiz iirc?


----------



## veeman (Aug 14, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> anyone know any launcher whch has folder capability in the drawer?? like the touchwiz iirc?

Click to collapse



Nova Prime?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 14, 2013)

See? I'm absent a bit and get summoned twice in the same week, but then there's ppero and eep, like ghosts in the night.

Just had a phone call for a pre-interview screening, good paying management position.

I'm not hopeful, but we'll see. They did tell me I'd get a call before 5 if I was going to be considered.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_power_supply
> 
> Also hello frats
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hi...I don't think we've met.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 14, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> 1.  never
> 2. Staying out of off topic for the most part and in my device forum, wrote a guide a few days ago on how to make a transparent pulldown background without a computer using an app...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44480253
> And good, can't complain, how bout yourself?

Click to collapse



Doing fine. Just came back from a trip to NY 

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> See? I'm absent a bit and get summoned twice in the same week, but then there's ppero and eep, like ghosts in the night.
> 
> Just had a phone call for a pre-interview screening, good paying management position.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish you best of luck!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Aug 14, 2013)

Howdy fellas. 
What's good? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Howdy fellas.
> What's good?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



The prodigal hath returneth

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Howdy fellas.
> What's good?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey Axis! How have you been?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Aug 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The prodigal hath returneth
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Tis I 

How have things been?






Ichigo said:


> Hey Axis! How have you been?

Click to collapse



I've been surprisingly good. You? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Tis I
> 
> How have things been?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been incredibly bored for 2 weeks now. I'm actually looking forwards to school starting up.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Aug 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've been incredibly bored for 2 weeks now. I'm actually looking forwards to school starting up.

Click to collapse



I can't stand school haha. I'm so glad I've been done with that crap. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Tis I
> 
> How have things been?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not bad to be honest, now....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Howdy fellas.
> What's good?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hi Axis!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Not bad to be honest, now.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...do you have a Gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Yeah. [email protected]

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Yeah. [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Mwahahahahahaha! Now I know your name and your email. Spambots assemble!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Mwahahahahahaha! Now I know your name and your email. Spambots assemble!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Oh em gee 

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Mwahahahahahaha! Now I know your name and your email. Spambots assemble!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Most of the frat know my name. And, I never use gmail. I just have it forward into my hotmail.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Most of the frat know my name. And, I never use gmail. I just have it forward into my hotmail.
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



:| That's no fun.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 15, 2013)

Gmail doesn't protect you from the NSA.


HIDE YO MAMA, HIDE YO WIFE, HIDE YO WIFI!!!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Gmail doesn't protect you from the NSA.
> 
> 
> HIDE YO MAMA, HIDE YO WIFE, HIDE YO WIFI!!!

Click to collapse



Somebody should troll the NSA!


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Somebody should troll the NSA!

Click to collapse



No! They keep all my backups. I need those!


----------



## Deadly (Aug 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Most of the frat know my name.
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



This reminds me.
@QuantumFoam. this thread makes a lot of sense to you i guess..http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2404344

and hola ppero, axis, jriot.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, no luck of a call back. Oh well.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, and happy independence day to all indian friends


----------



## kangerX (Aug 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi everyone, and happy independence day to all indian friends

Click to collapse



Yeh ! Happy Independence 

sent from the state where Marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## undercover (Aug 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, no luck of a call back. Oh well.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Shame.... 

Maybe next one. Keep the chin up. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Shame....
> 
> Maybe next one. Keep the chin up.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Out here, it's just brutal right now. I really need to learn Spanish, because it's required to work in most companies. I don't get it. I'd never open a business in China and expect all my workers to learn English.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 15, 2013)

Good things happen to people who wait mate:thumbup: Chillax  Something better is waiting for you


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Out here, it's just brutal right now. I really need to learn Spanish, because it's required to work in most companies. I don't get it. I'd never open a business in China and expect all my workers to learn English.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Something better is waiting for you man. Just keep on trying till you succeed 







TeeJay!! said:


> Good things happen to people who wait mate:thumbup: Chillax  Something better is waiting for you

Click to collapse



I read it as " Good things happen to people who mate" at first :'D

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Out here, it's just brutal right now. I really need to learn Spanish, because it's required to work in most companies. I don't get it. I'd never open a business in China and expect all my workers to learn English.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



It is brutal as you said it mate but...and please don't go all bananas on me...since you are "between jobs" right now, what's wrong with possibly learning another lengage? Not Spanish nescesarily but just another idiom that may open up some other doors perhaps.

I'm bilingual and I must say, it has a lot of advantages both personally and career wise 

Also...keep your chin up mate, you'll get something soon, soon I says! :silly:


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> It is brutal as you said it mate but...and please don't go all bananas on me...since you are "between jobs" right now, what's wrong with possibly learning another lengage? Not Spanish nescesarily but just another idiom that may open up some other doors perhaps.
> 
> I'm bilingual and I must say, it has a lot of advantages both personally and career wise
> 
> Also...keep your chin up mate, you'll get something soon, soon I says! :silly:

Click to collapse



Yes, speaking multiple languages is great. If you are ever in an argument, simply yell at them in a foreign language.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Aug 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Out here, it's just brutal right now. I really need to learn Spanish, because it's required to work in most companies. I don't get it. I'd never open a business in China and expect all my workers to learn English.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





I think it's wrong that you need to learn some particular not official language to get the job. To widen opportunities, yes, but to get the job... Nope. 

However this is what job market dictates and there isn't much you can do about it, unfortunately. 






M_T_M said:


> It is brutal as you said it mate but...and please don't go all bananas on me...since you are "between jobs" right now, what's wrong with possibly learning another lengage? Not Spanish nescesarily but just another idiom that may open up some other doors perhaps.
> 
> I'm bilingual and I must say, it has a lot of advantages both personally and career wise
> 
> Also...keep your chin up mate, you'll get something soon, soon I says! :silly:

Click to collapse



I know where you are coming from, being trilingual. Well, 3.5 lingual...  

Yup, a bit of advantage sometimes. 

But as I said above, if it's not an official language and it's not a specific job that works with the market where that other language is official, it should never be a requirement. It's unfair on people that were born an bred in that country and didn't need/have opportunity to learn a foreign language. 


P. S. Good old saying, when in Rome, do as Romans do... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Aug 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, no luck of a call back. Oh well.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Keep your head up bro! Things will turn in your favor soon 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## SpiritFyre (Aug 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Who are you again....
> 
> Where have you been dude? Long time no see
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Ehh been moving and stuff... Had an extremely slow phone for a while.... Now I have a better one  how have u been?



veeman said:


> When did you join?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Last year. I'm in the op. Even have my tot there too 

And in response to the job post.. You will find a job where they can't live without you. And that also you will be treated right.. We all have faith in you 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 15, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Ehh been moving and stuff... Had an extremely slow phone for a while.... Now I have a better one  how have u been?
> 
> 
> Last year. I'm in the op. Even have my tot there too
> ...

Click to collapse



Great man. Hope you post regularly now. I miss the old guys.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SpiritFyre (Aug 15, 2013)

I know I've missed all the stuff in this frat which is why I joined to begin with

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Great man. Hope you post regularly now. I miss the old guys....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Oi,  less of the old. You whippersnapper

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## undercover (Aug 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Oi,  less of the old. You whippersnapper
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Sad when kids consider themselves old, isn't it? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sad when kids consider themselves old, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tell me about it.


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sad when kids consider themselves old, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



SSSI then what do actual old guys become?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

And when does 4.2 keyboard let me type correctly?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> And when does 4.2 keyboard let me type correctly?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I've never had a problem with the 4.2 keyboard.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I've never had a problem with the 4.2 keyboard.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I always haven problems with it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> I always haven problems with it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Well, it's probably because you don't know how to type.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> I always haven problems with it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Stock keyboard? Love that shiz.. What's so hard about it lol?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> It is brutal as you said it mate but...and please don't go all bananas on me...since you are "between jobs" right now, what's wrong with possibly learning another lengage? Not Spanish nescesarily but just another idiom that may open up some other doors perhaps.
> 
> I'm bilingual and I must say, it has a lot of advantages both personally and career wise
> 
> Also...keep your chin up mate, you'll get something soon, soon I says! :silly:

Click to collapse



I totally agree, but my lack of fluency in a non-native language shouldn't disqualify me from doing the work I've done for years. It's disheartening, but such is the life with Logistics in Southern California. Over 80% of my local workforce has Spanish as their primary language.

Time to start thinking about evening foreign language classes at community college. I'm also considering training as a CNC machinist.

Thanks for all encouragement, brothers from probably different mothers.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Stock keyboard? Love that shiz.. What's so hard about it lol?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I totally agree, but my lack of fluency in a non-native language shouldn't disqualify me from doing the work I've done for years. It's disheartening, but such is the life with Logistics in Southern California. Over 80% of my local workforce has Spanish as their primary language.
> 
> Time to start thinking about evening foreign language classes at community college. I'm also considering training as a CNC machinist.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As sad as it is...times have changed dramatically and this new "bilingual" trend will be the norm, specially in California, Texas and some other southern states.

Look at it this way, it will benefit you to learn the language financially and culturally 

I wish you the best on your job search and hopefully you can master the language soon...I think you will...you are smarter than most of these trolls anyway...:silly::silly:


----------



## undercover (Aug 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> As sad as it is...times have changed dramatically and this new "bilingual" trend will be the norm, specially in California, Texas and some other southern states.
> 
> Look at it this way, it will benefit you to learn the language financially and culturally
> 
> I wish you the best on your job search and hopefully you can master the language soon...I think you will...you are smarter than most of these trolls anyway...:silly::silly:

Click to collapse



True that *points at them trolls*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> As sad as it is...times have changed dramatically and this new "bilingual" trend will be the norm, specially in California, Texas and some other southern states.
> 
> Look at it this way, it will benefit you to learn the language financially and culturally
> 
> I wish you the best on your job search and hopefully you can master the language soon...I think you will...you are smarter than most of these trolls anyway...:silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Hey! I'm a very intelligent troll. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hey! I'm a very intelligent troll.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Says who? 

Show me ONE insane person that admits he's insane. Same goes for you. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Says who?
> 
> Show me ONE insane person that admits he's insane. Same goes for you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My IQ score is over 9000! 
And I'm not insane. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> My IQ score is over 9000!
> And I'm insane. :rasta:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



FTFY

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## undercover (Aug 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> My IQ score is over 9000!
> And I'm not insane.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Agree you are sane, Napoleon. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> FTFY
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



We have a rule in the frat in which we do not post anything that doesn't need to be said. Like "dead thread is dead", "+1", ect.


----------



## veeman (Aug 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> FTFY
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Only a little! 






undercover said:


> Agree you are sane, Napoleon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who're you calling Napoleon ye old bugger!


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> We have a rule in the frat in which we do not post anything that doesn't need to be said. Like "dead thread is dead", "+1", ect.

Click to collapse



And people never post dead thread is dead or something of that variety lol

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Only a little!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Me too 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> We have a rule in the frat in which we do not post anything that doesn't need to be said. Like "dead thread is dead", "+1", ect.

Click to collapse



Show me.

Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Show me.
> 
> Sent from Miku's leekhttp://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I'll keep searching, but here's a post by QuantumFoam also stating something similar was in rule: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39625865


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'll keep searching, but here's a post by QuantumFoam also stating something similar was in rule: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=39625865

Click to collapse



Why are you making it your job to tell me?

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why are you making it your job to tell me?
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Another post about keeping this thread mature with useful posts: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37233832


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Another post about keeping this thread mature with useful posts: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37233832

Click to collapse





 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Why are you mad?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Why are you mad?

Click to collapse



Because you came out of the woodworks just to tell me that I'm doing something wrong.

I don't see a problem with +1'ing. It's an easy way of saying that you agree with a post. If the thanks button was here, there would be no need for that.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because you came out of the woodworks just to tell me that I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> I don't see a problem with +1'ing. It's an easy way of saying that you agree with a post. If the thanks button was here, there would be no need for that.
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



I live in a house bro.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I live in a house bro.

Click to collapse



Not funny, you know what I meant.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because you came out of the woodworks just to tell me that I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> I don't see a problem with +1'ing. It's an easy way of saying that you agree with a post. If the thanks button was here, there would be no need for that.
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Thanks button is gone because of abuse. Kind of devalues posting in off topic but whatever. The occasional +1 isn't gonna hurt anyone but don't make out a habit.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not funny, you know what I meant.
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Calm yourself. 














I can tell you better than anyone that he lives in a house. :sly::sly::what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Everyone stfu!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Everyone stfu!

Click to collapse



+1

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 16, 2013)

AOSP keyboard won't Swype since CM 10.2 nightly!

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> AOSP keyboard won't Swype since CM 10.2 nightly!
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Yeah, had that issue with 10.2 also. Just download the Google keyboard from the Play Store.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Aug 16, 2013)

How come riggatoni is whining every time I check this thread?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> How come riggatoni is whining every time I check this thread?

Click to collapse



Whining?

I wasn't whining...

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Whining?
> 
> I wasn't whining...
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



It sounded like whining to me.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It sounded like whining to me.

Click to collapse



*adds to ignore list*

I've had enough of your crap for a lifetime.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *adds to ignore list*
> 
> I've had enough of your crap for a lifetime.
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Stop being so touchy kid.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, had that issue with 10.2 also. Just download the Google keyboard from the Play Store.

Click to collapse



My play store doesn't work either, and people in my device's general thread said they had the same problem, so they flashed the latest 4.3 gapps, which I'm downloading.

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Stop being so touchy kid.

Click to collapse



You are not my superior. Stop acting like you are.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You are not my superior. Stop acting like you are.
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Why don't you reply on gtalk?

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You are not my superior. Stop acting like you are.
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Shush up drama queen.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 16, 2013)

The amount of whining is too high! !:sly:

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Why don't you reply on gtalk?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



I did! There must be a really bad delay.

 Sent from Miku's leek 

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





M_T_M said:


> The amount of whining is too high! !:sly:
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Hello!
Long time no see.

 Sent from Miku's leek 

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Shush up drama queen.

Click to collapse



Silence, panda food.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I did! There must be a really bad delay.

Click to collapse



Well my Hangout doesn't work now. I'm going to have to reflash my ROM too. Sorry.


Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well my Hangout doesn't work now. I'm going to have to reflash my ROM too. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



OK.

I just had one question, I'll PM it to you.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## flastnoles11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Stop being so touchy kid.

Click to collapse



The correct response is "thank you"

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> The amount of whining is too high! !:sly:
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Another post about keeping this thread mature with useful posts: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37233832

Click to collapse



QF is 17
He acts way more mature than a 17 yr old 







Android Pizza said:


> *adds to ignore list*
> 
> I've had enough of your crap for a lifetime.
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse




Dude.............. 
He just told you not to +1 things






Ichigo said:


> Stop being so touchy kid.

Click to collapse



Exactly 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I did! There must be a really bad delay.
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Only undercover and juggs call me that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 09:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> QF is 17
> He acts way more mature than a 17 yr old
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QF is 17?? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Only undercover and juggs call me that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



vvvvvvvv



QuantumFoam said:


> . I’m not going to say “children” because  myself am but 17, but I know how to conduct myself.

Click to collapse






sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Dude..............
> He just told you not to +1 things
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



It's not about that. It's about him being a (excuse me) douchebag all the time.






veeman said:


> Only undercover and juggs call me that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please don't group me in with them 

And I thought QF was 40 or something. That's the way he acts...

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> QF is 17
> He acts way more mature than a 17 yr old
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude you like to jump on pizza when things like this happen. Just let it be bro. 

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's not about that. It's about him being a (excuse me) douchebag all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have an issue with me, feel free to send a complaint to our human resources department that specialises in complaints. vvvvv


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Like I said earlier, everyone shut the f*ck up and post tits. :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 16, 2013)

Alright people, that's enough drama for now. Itchy, please stop responding. 
And pizza, you are doing it again. You are going back to doing what you said you will never do a dew weeks back



SpiritFyre said:


> I know I've missed all the stuff in this frat which is why I joined to begin with
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You really have







jugg1es said:


> Oi,  less of the old. You whippersnapper
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Old is gold :silly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Like I said earlier, everyone shut the f*ck up and post tits. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Check if MTM and Archer are asleep. Let's plan our attack

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Alright people, that's enough drama for now. Itchy, please stop responding.
> And pizza, you are doing it again. You are going back to doing what you said you will never do a dew weeks back
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He said I was a douchebag, so I posted a douchebag reply. 
Anyways, what's up?


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Like I said earlier, everyone shut the f*ck up and post tits. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Check if MTM and Archer are asleep. Let's plan our attack

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's not about that. It's about him being a (excuse me) douchebag all the time.
> Please don't group me in with them
> 
> And I thought QF was 40 or something. That's the way he acts...
> ...

Click to collapse




QFT
A little too much on my plate right now. I'll deal with this in a few hours. In the meantime, stay out of trouble. And I'm looking at Pizza and Itchy



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> QFT
> A little too much on my plate right now. I'll deal with this in a few hours. In the meantime, stay out of trouble. And I'm looking at Pizza and Itchy
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you actually 17...? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cascabel (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Are you actually 17...?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



and you're 5? 

danm the drama in here is too danm high.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 16, 2013)

cascabel said:


> and you're 5?
> 
> danm the drama in here is too danm high.

Click to collapse



Sorry for the drama. It's my fault. I shouldn't have posted those cocky replies. I apologize.


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sorry for the drama. It's my fault. I shouldn't have posted those cocky replies. I apologize.

Click to collapse



Did you do it for teh lulz?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> and you're 5?
> 
> danm the drama in here is too danm high.

Click to collapse



No! I'm not that old! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Did you do it for teh lulz?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Of course I did!  For what other reason would I have done that? 
But I should probably stop doing stuff like that.


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Of course I did!  For what other reason would I have done that?
> But I should probably stop doing stuff like that.

Click to collapse



Okay. Just making sure. Doing it for teh lulz guarantees that you can evade a ban. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Of course I did!  For what other reason would I have done that?
> But I should probably stop doing stuff like that.

Click to collapse



It provides many lulz though!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Okay. Just making sure. Doing it for teh lulz guarantees that you can evade a ban.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



But what if I get banned just for teh lulz? 







flastnoles11 said:


> It provides many lulz though!

Click to collapse



Well, lulz are nice to have... 

So what are you two up to?


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But what if I get banned just for teh lulz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They have to unban you within 1 hour or it violates one of the main rules of teh lulz. If they don't, they will get put in jail... for teh lulz, of course.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sorry for the drama. It's my fault. I shouldn't have posted those cocky replies. I apologize.

Click to collapse




Glad that you realized that...




Ichigo said:


> Of course I did!  For what other reason would I have done that?
> But I should probably stop doing stuff like that.

Click to collapse



Instigating a fight for teh lulz?



I iz confused.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But what if I get banned just for teh lulz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Waiting for my laptop battery to completely drain so I can plug it back in.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Glad that you realized that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, no, no. For "teh lulz!" Completely different things.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, no, no. For "teh lulz!" Completely different things.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Edited post. Accidentally left out "teh".

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> They have to unban you within 1 hour or it violates one of the main rules of teh lulz. If they don't, they will get put in jail... for teh lulz, of course.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Good to know the laws of lulz. :thumbup:







Android Pizza said:


> Glad that you realized that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No! Not for lulz. For "teh lulz"!



veeman said:


> Waiting for my laptop battery to completely drain so I can plug it back in.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Does that really work? You're trying to extended future battery life, correct?


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Good to know the laws of lulz. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just got the battery today so I'm cycling it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Good night guys. Just plugged it in. Now for glorious sleep.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> But what if I get banned just for teh lulz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chillin like a villain... Best bought lux, why didn't I discover this app sooner?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Edited post. Accidentally left out "teh".

Click to collapse






^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^






Ichigo said:


> No! Not for lulz. For "teh lulz"!

Click to collapse




 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Deadly (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Glad that you realized that...
> 
> Instigating a fight for teh lulz?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad that you realized that?
He atleast had the courtesy to apologize. what you did? still poke at his apology? i dont have a problem with you. but, please dont go banana over every single joke or troll or whatever that you think it is. If you really do want to be a frat guy. let things go. if you feel that things are wrong, PM THEM! for gods sake. 

we already had this convo here twice i guess.. all we asked you last time was not to make a drama or mess and close the thread or bring trouble. you cant keep your cool at all. do you feel you had no reason to say  sorry? was that all josephs fault? 

Yes, he pointed out that +1's are wrong. yes, he was trying to be bossy. but, someone has to point out ,  right? did you know the rule? NO.
so, stop complaining and try to accept that you didnt know. a simple sorry would have done no harm to you and nothing would have happened.

But, no. you had to make a big issue out of nothing as always. dont follow the same path like you always do. as undercover told you already several times. if you feel angry, take a deep breath, i say take it 3 times. or logout. come later time and post. try to be more mature. Yes QF is 17 and prawn is no better in age. but, look at them. 

Anyway, i'm done lecturing. i guess it doesnt get to you. as this is like i dont know how different from all the other lectures. but, a sorry is way better with friends/ members than picking a fight. you dont loose anything if you say sorry you know.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 16, 2013)

...disregarding the drama that I've just read through...

Sup people ?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Glad that you realized that?
> He atleast had the courtesy to apologize. what you did? still poke at his apology? i dont have a problem with you. but, please dont go banana over every single joke or troll or whatever that you think it is. If you really do want to be a frat guy. let things go. if you feel that things are wrong, PM THEM! for gods sake.
> 
> we already had this convo here twice i guess.. all we asked you last time was not to make a drama or mess and close the thread or bring trouble. you cant keep your cool at all. do you feel you had no reason to say  sorry? was that all josephs fault?
> ...

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> ...disregarding the drama that I've just read through...
> 
> Sup people ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



ITS FRIDAY THAT'S WHAT'S UP!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ITS FRIDAY THAT'S WHAT'S UP!

Click to collapse



I think I found you, mate






Sent from my Nexus 7

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ITS FRIDAY THAT'S WHAT'S UP!

Click to collapse



Getting braces :X

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I think I found you, mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i only did that once. Never again.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i only did that once. Never again.

Click to collapse



The sunset part or the braces part 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ITS FRIDAY THAT'S WHAT'S UP!

Click to collapse



I can't believe you let them tape you while you were crying.

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can't believe you let them tape you while you were crying.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



It's that time of the month again...some people just need to let go 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## kangerX (Aug 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can't believe you let them tape you while you were crying.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Hello mate. Been few days now  

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...disregarding the drama that I've just read through...
> 
> Sup people ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Sup Rohin? 
I'm doing terrible.  I felt really sick and ended up on the ground for an hour fighting throwing up. It was terrible. But eventually I couldn't fight it any more and just did it... Happy I got that image into your head?


----------



## undercover (Aug 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...disregarding the drama that I've just read through...
> 
> Sup people ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Apart from Dumpling trying to alienate everyone in this thread, not much. I was the one saying that he improved greatly and deserves a chance. Well, IMHO he blew it. 

Bye now

Your resident cupcake aka Muffin Destroyer. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Apart from Dumpling trying to alienate everyone in this thread, not much. I was the one saying that he improved greatly and deserves a chance. Well, IMHO he blew it.
> 
> Bye now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dumpling, where did you get that from  it's not in my list of names 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> i only did that once. Never again.

Click to collapse



Sup Dn.. Which grave have you been sleeping in? 
I am fine itchy and groin. 

So...
Scrubs or prison break or HIMYM or Two and a half men? I am confused and tbh, I haven't done much research too.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Aug 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sup Dn.. Which grave have you been sleeping in?
> I am fine itchy and groin.
> 
> So...
> ...

Click to collapse



Dexter 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Aug 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sup Dn.. Which grave have you been sleeping in?
> I am fine itchy and groin.
> 
> So...
> ...

Click to collapse



Scrubs is funny. Prison break gets boring round 2nd season and HIMYM is just plain crap. Two and half men is decent. I'd suggest breaking bad / wire / the walking dead

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Dexter
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Or dexter , which is really good too 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Dexter
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Or dexter , which is really good too 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sup Dn.. Which grave have you been sleeping in?
> I am fine itchy and groin.
> 
> So...
> ...

Click to collapse



Dexter, weeds, dexter, or even dexter

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 16, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Hello mate. Been few days now
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



How are you doing :beer:

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Apart from Dumpling trying to alienate everyone in this thread, not much. I was the one saying that he improved greatly and deserves a chance. Well, IMHO he blew it.
> 
> Bye now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dumpling hahaha Love It 

I'm not sure who has the better sense of humor you or Juggs but either way both of your posts crack me up 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 16, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Glad that you realized that?
> He atleast had the courtesy to apologize. what you did? still poke at his apology? i dont have a problem with you. but, please dont go banana over every single joke or troll or whatever that you think it is. If you really do want to be a frat guy. let things go. if you feel that things are wrong, PM THEM! for gods sake.
> 
> we already had this convo here twice i guess.. all we asked you last time was not to make a drama or mess and close the thread or bring trouble. you cant keep your cool at all. do you feel you had no reason to say  sorry? was that all josephs fault?
> ...

Click to collapse



Train wreck of the post's language aside, 


Pizza, this isn't any form of injustice, but Joseph was just reiterating what I had stated earlier this year - +1ing and proclaiming the thread's demise isn't condoned here. I won't condone his posts after that, but that one was wholly correct. He was just giving a friendly reminder. Why you picked up on it and turned it into something Broadway worthy is beyond me. 
Refrain from doing this. Have the decency to apologize. And repent for what's done. Stick by these or leave - the choice is yours. Remember, you're letting   @DowntownJeffBrown and   @undercover down royally, since they're the ones who vouched strongly in your stead. Do us all a favor and prove them right. I know you have it in you 






Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Aug 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How are you doing :beer:
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

My pleasure. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dexter
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Funny i didnt mention Dexter, I forgot to write it







chris_marsh said:


> Scrubs is funny. Prison break gets boring round 2nd season and HIMYM is just plain crap. Two and half men is decent. I'd suggest breaking bad / wire / the walking dead
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dexter it is then

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sup Dn.. Which grave have you been sleeping in?
> I am fine itchy and groin.
> 
> So...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey ho prawnsome yo! 
Glad to hear you're doing fine  

I'm not fond of watching tv series except the simpsons and family guy. 










RohinZaraki said:


> It's that time of the month again...some people just need to let go
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse





I've let logic go years ago. 





undercover said:


> Apart from Dumpling trying to alienate everyone in this thread, not much. I was the one saying that he improved greatly and deserves a chance. Well, IMHO he blew it.
> 
> Bye now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol Dumplings. 



Also i think pizza is a nice guy, that there was just plain and simple misunderstanding. Nothing a few beers and man hugs can't fix. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## eep2378 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmm.....popped in here for a bit(last 20 pages or so) and same ole bleep. Pizza boy up to his old tricks. To bad.  @undercover, thanks for being the voice of reason (most of the time ) @Deadly, thanks for keeping the peace and pointing out the rules again. 
@QF, another vote of confidence from one of our board members 

On the subject TV series, I'm hooked on "The Bridge". Amazing show 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 16, 2013)

I think we should forgive Pizza. He's an awesome guy.






Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I think we should forgive Pizza. He's an awesome guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Taylor_Swift made this one.



 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @Taylor_Swift made this one.
> View attachment 2192903
> 
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



How do you make them?

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> How do you make them?
> 
> Sent from my Sonic

Click to collapse



Magic and fairy excrement 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## undercover (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @Taylor_Swift made this one.
> View attachment 2192903
> 
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



He was spot on, wasn't he? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @Taylor_Swift made this one.
> View attachment 2192903
> 
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Maybe you should add "Drama Queen" to your username.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Maybe you should add "Drama Queen" to your list of nicknames.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



^^^^^^
And yeah, I'm going for it and there is no stopping. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Maybe you should add "Drama Queen" to your username.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse





 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

@Ichigo



 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> View attachment 2193107
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Drama Pasta

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> @Ichigo
> View attachment 2193108
> 
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Everyone hug, kiss and make up!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> @Ichigo
> View attachment 2193108
> 
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Everyone hug, kiss and make up!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> @Ichigo
> View attachment 2193108
> 
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Everyone hug, kiss and make up!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Drama Pasta
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No hugs, no kisses and no make up either (not really my thing, is it yours?) 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> No hugs, no kisses and no make up either (not really my thing, is it yours?)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd be making things up if I said that was my thing. I like hugs though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

You guys remember purple drama llama? Pizza's new nickname should be purple drama pasta. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Check if MTM and Archer are asleep. Let's plan our attack
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



They are!  Quick,  let's post ponies! !!

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @Ichigo
> View attachment 2193108
> 
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Awww

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Apex (Aug 16, 2013)

Dafuq is going on in here? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dafuq is going on in here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Apex hi!

Sent from my Sonic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dafuq is going on in here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Somehow I knew you'd come back now.
Just my luck.

BTW hi.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## undercover (Aug 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dafuq is going on in here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*Gives Apex a friendly slap*

Oh, hello, brozer! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Aug 16, 2013)

Been away for a while, just got back from Ireland, and trying to shake a two month long whiskey hangover. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Been away for a while, just got back from Ireland, and trying to shake a two month long whiskey hangover.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Time for a new title? 

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## kangerX (Aug 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Been away for a while, just got back from Ireland, and trying to shake a two month long whiskey hangover.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ginger tea and lots of water should fix any kind of booze hangover xD the 'herbal hangover'  different ballpark

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> Ginger tea and lots of water should fix any kind of booze hangover xD the 'herbal hangover'  different ballpark
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



How does drinking tea remove alcohol from the blood? Other than just adding water. Does it make you feel better?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kangerX (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> How does drinking tea remove alcohol from the blood? Other than just adding water. Does it make you feel better?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Tea doesn't remove alcohol , it helps manage hangovers of worse kind. Excess alcohol which body can't process gets expelled out automatically (yeah people in Saudi call it vomiting , not ) alcohol is dehydrating process contrary to the beliefs and yes it DOES make anyone feel better if they've gone through that

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## eep2378 (Aug 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> Been away for a while, just got back from Ireland, and trying to shake a two month long whiskey hangover.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Jealous


----------



## Apex (Aug 16, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Aug 16, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Jealous

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2193606
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That shirt is boss 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2193606
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you wearing a ninja turtles shirt


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> He was spot on, wasn't he?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Dafuq is going on in here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You really don't want to know, go and rest in the old folks home. 
You really should READ hangouts occasionally 







undercover said:


> *Gives Apex a friendly slap*
> 
> Oh, hello, brozer!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




^^^^^^^ this, welcome back. Hope you had a good time :beer:






Apex said:


> Been away for a while, just got back from Ireland, and trying to shake a two month long whiskey hangover.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Underberg,  google it then find some 






Apex said:


> View attachment 2193607
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice :beer::beer:

Where my bottle of single malt? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Dafuq is going on in here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You really don't want to know, go and rest in the old folks home. 
You really should READ hangouts occasionally 







undercover said:


> *Gives Apex a friendly slap*
> 
> Oh, hello, brozer!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




^^^^^^^ this, welcome back. Hope you had a good time :beer:






Apex said:


> Been away for a while, just got back from Ireland, and trying to shake a two month long whiskey hangover.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Underberg,  google it then find some 






Apex said:


> View attachment 2193607
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice :beer::beer:

Where my bottle of single malt? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Dafuq is going on in here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You really don't want to know, go and rest in the old folks home. 
You really should READ hangouts occasionally 







undercover said:


> *Gives Apex a friendly slap*
> 
> Oh, hello, brozer!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




^^^^^^^ this, welcome back. Hope you had a good time :beer:






Apex said:


> Been away for a while, just got back from Ireland, and trying to shake a two month long whiskey hangover.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Underberg,  google it then find some 






Apex said:


> View attachment 2193607
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice :beer::beer:

Where my bottle of single malt? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Dafuq is going on in here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You really don't want to know, go and rest in the old folks home. 
You really should READ hangouts occasionally 







undercover said:


> *Gives Apex a friendly slap*
> 
> Oh, hello, brozer!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




^^^^^^^ this, welcome back. Hope you had a good time :beer:






Apex said:


> Been away for a while, just got back from Ireland, and trying to shake a two month long whiskey hangover.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Underberg,  google it then find some 






Apex said:


> View attachment 2193607
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice :beer::beer:

Where my bottle of single malt? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## eep2378 (Aug 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2193607
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Noice!







veeman said:


> Are you wearing a ninja turtles shirt

Click to collapse



Like a boss 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 17, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Noice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like a head chief

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dafuq is going on in here?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Hi. 

Wel.cum.bak





M_T_M said:


> They are!  Quick,  let's post ponies! !!
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Howboutno. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Been away for a while, just got back from Ireland, and trying to shake a two month long whiskey hangover.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey 
Welcome back 
How was the trip? 







jugg1es said:


> Yup
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We get it 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2193606
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To infinity and beyond!!! 
 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 05:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> They are!  Quick,  let's post ponies! !!
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Posting ponies?





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 05:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> They are!  Quick,  let's post ponies! !!
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse



Posting ponies?





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roofrider (Aug 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> Like I said earlier, everyone shut the f*ck up and post tits. :sly:

Click to collapse



Aye aye captain!











veeman said:


> Are you wearing a ninja turtles shirt

Click to collapse



I want one! Like nao!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 17, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Aye aye captain!

Click to collapse



The image is at "lowbird.com", so I was expecting birds

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## roofrider (Aug 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The image is at "lowbird.com", so I was expecting birds
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



Well, tits are birds and the one i posted was an exquisite pair of tits that has been subjected to extraordinary evolution.
So, technically you got what you expected i guess.


----------



## veeman (Aug 17, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Aye aye captain!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. Those are some interesting birds. :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cascabel (Aug 17, 2013)

nice title. i take it teh frat's going retro?


----------



## Apex (Aug 17, 2013)

cascabel said:


> nice title. i take it teh frat's going retro?

Click to collapse



Yeah, why not? 

How ya been, Cas? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Aug 17, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yeah, why not?
> 
> How ya been, Cas?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



doing great thanks. 
you? how was your vacation?


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 17, 2013)

New Tapatalk UI for iOS sucks :8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 17, 2013)

Another reason to not use iOS as if we needed another 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## whitest0rm (Aug 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He disappeared again  @jRi0T68 @jugg1es @undercover @Sleepy! @roofrider @cascabel @RohinZaraki @Axis_Drummer @deathnotice01 @whitest0rm @Akash_v10
> Where are you guys? :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



still around, just havent had a good enough device to put the effort in eith it haha, been using an old htc desire my gf lent me  haha but all good now and i have a nexus 7 (old model) and as you can gues, the first app i bought was photoshop for it  i tell you what, i was expecting some crap like instagram style photoshop, but its awesome haha, so i will be back on the scene now if anyone needs me  send me a message on gmail or talk or whatever it is haha... [email protected].com ....


----------



## Groot (Aug 18, 2013)

hello i'm a dinosaur and i can rawr!

A velociraptor sent this

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------

saw the op title, first thing comes to mind, america's next freak song

"and the man with a plan in the Corduroy, who just brought back the backstreet boys"

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 18, 2013)

Yay! A new title!

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 18, 2013)

whitest0rm said:


> still around, just havent had a good enough device to put the effort in eith it haha, been using an old htc desire my gf lent me  haha but all good now and i have a nexus 7 (old model) and as you can gues, the first app i bought was photoshop for it  i tell you what, i was expecting some crap like instagram style photoshop, but its awesome haha, so i will be back on the scene now if anyone needs me  send me a message on gmail or talk or whatever it is haha... [email protected] ....

Click to collapse



Ha.. Great man.. Post here when you are free 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He disappeared again  @jRi0T68 @jugg1es @undercover @Sleepy! @roofrider @cascabel @RohinZaraki @Axis_Drummer @deathnotice01 @whitest0rm @Akash_v10
> Where are you guys? :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



I never left, just lurked  

Braces hurt :/

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 18, 2013)

I need this!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I need this!

Click to collapse



I didn't know you were so small 

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## kangerX (Aug 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I need this!

Click to collapse



Brilliant !

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 19, 2013)

That title is evil I tell ya! That title!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 19, 2013)

This thread. I'm disappoint. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

Good afternoon frattos, been a while, eh?


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 19, 2013)

Pizza... Itchy... Jeff.. Rohin... Prawn... Everyone else.. Get your beautiful rear bumpers here this instant!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

What I'm sleepy 

Well sleepy! iz sleepy but I iz too :sly:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What I'm sleepy
> 
> Well sleepy! iz sleepy but I iz too :sly:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Jeffy!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Jeffy!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hey pup ? How are you? ?

I got caked into work last night and worked from 8pm to 4am so I'm getting a paid day off today ???

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey pup ? How are you? ?
> 
> I got caked into work last night and worked from 8pm to 4am so I'm getting a paid day off today ???
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Wow Nice


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Wow Nice

Click to collapse



Hey Sammy 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## kangerX (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey Sammy
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Changed my username . dropped devil . too mainstream for me lol 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey Sammy
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Hiya Jeff, I miss you all. Sorry for not being on lately.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What I'm sleepy
> 
> Well sleepy! iz sleepy but I iz too :sly:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



You're not sleepy. 

Sleepy is another xda member you mimicat. 







kangerX said:


> Changed my username . dropped devil . too mainstream for me lol
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Mamalries or fare thee well. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 19, 2013)

Go home potatoe... Drunk you


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hiya Jeff, I miss you all. Sorry for not being on lately.

Click to collapse



School is very important. We aren't going anywhere but it's nice to see you on here. How is school going? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

---------- Post added at 09:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




kangerX said:


> Changed my username . dropped devil . too mainstream for me lol
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Yes I see I like it :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> You're not sleepy.
> 
> Sleepy is another xda member you mimicat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> School is very important. We aren't going anywhere but it's nice to see you on here. How is school going?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty much OK, but damn. Cant wrap the concept of polynomials 'round my head.


----------



## veeman (Aug 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Pretty much OK, but damn. Cant wrap the concept of polynomials 'round my head.

Click to collapse



What about polynomials?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kangerX (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> School is very important. We aren't going anywhere but it's nice to see you on here. How is school going?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kitteh


----------



## roofrider (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone on desktop atm?
I want to kill myself, the search results are having bright blue font colours.

Edit: Back to normal now. Phew!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## roofrider (Aug 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Sup girl?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sup girl?

Click to collapse



It's the avatar, right? -_-

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## roofrider (Aug 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's the avatar, right? -_-
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Of course.


----------



## veeman (Aug 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sup girl?

Click to collapse



Hey cougar.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> What about polynomials?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



All them variables and stuff


----------



## veeman (Aug 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> All them variables and stuff

Click to collapse



Khanacademy is great. http://www.khanacademy.org/math/tri...ms-coefficients-and-exponents-in-a-polynomial

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## roofrider (Aug 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hey cougar.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I'm just a kitteh, not a Cougar specifically. :sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm just a kitteh, not a Cougar specifically. :sly:

Click to collapse



Your too young and the wrong sex to be a cougar 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your too young and the wrong sex to be a cougar
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Definitely the wrong sex but i'm not too young old man.


----------



## kangerX (Aug 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your too young and the wrong sex to be a cougar
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Haha :sly:

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## veeman (Aug 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Your too young and the wrong sex to be a cougar
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



*you're


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> *you're

Click to collapse



Don't start, not today. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't start, not today.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



you're mad though?


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> you're mad though?

Click to collapse



Must be mad to put up with what I'm currently doing at work :banghead:

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Must be mad to put up with what I'm currently doing at work :banghead:
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Can't be worst than my day and yet, I ain't even mad!! :cyclops::silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Can't be worst than my day and yet, I ain't even mad!! :cyclops::silly:

Click to collapse



*worse

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *worse
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse





> worst
> /wərst/
> Adjective
> Of the poorest quality or the lowest standard.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still not even mad though! :victory::victory:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'm still not even mad though! :victory::victory:

Click to collapse









>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## Deadly (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< sent from meow n7 v2

Click to collapse



ate* 

anyone read this? 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44746084


----------



## kangerX (Aug 19, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ate*
> 
> anyone read this?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44746084

Click to collapse



All over the forum and g+ . yes .

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

---------- Post added 20th August 2013 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 19th August 2013 at 11:59 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< sent from meow n7 v2

Click to collapse



Lawl

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< sent from meow n7 v2

Click to collapse



Cookie kitteh is cool!! :silly:


----------



## kangerX (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< sent from meow n7 v2

Click to collapse



Lawl

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Cookie kitteh is cool!! :silly:

Click to collapse





How are you doing today Mr. M_T_M? 

>^.^< sent from meow n7 v2


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 19, 2013)

A wasp just decided to sting me for no reason... This is war.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> A wasp just decided to sting me for no reason... This is war.

Click to collapse



Fill a syringe with liquid from wasp killer spray. Then stab every wasp you can.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How are you doing today Mr. M_T_M?
> 
> >^.^< sent from meow n7 v2

Click to collapse



Stressed out at work but happy to be alive and employed mate! :thumbup:


you?




jRi0T68 said:


> Fill a syringe with liquid from wasp killer spray. Then stab every wasp you can.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Seemslegit.jpg


********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Stressed out at work but happy to be alive and employed mate! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty much the same. Works crazy cause it's the summer but I'm employed and everything else is going well. :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## eep2378 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yo! What's up in here


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey pup ? How are you? ?
> 
> I got caked into work last night and worked from 8pm to 4am so I'm getting a paid day off today ???
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



You deserve another paid day off IMO.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You deserve another paid day off IMO.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thanks bro I think I do to . 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You deserve another paid day off IMO.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I agree

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thanks bro I think I do to .
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



*too :sly:

********_***********
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> *too :sly:
> 
> ********_***********
> LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 20, 2013)

Americans and their grammar 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## kangerX (Aug 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Americans and their grammar
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Its convenient ........

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is my new code:

```
i()
{
i | i
}
i &
```
theoratically, this will make your phone run faster, anyone interested in pasting this code to the shell prompt?


----------



## roofrider (Aug 20, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> This is my new code:
> 
> ```
> i()
> ...

Click to collapse



Sry, i do not want my phone to run away from me.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 20, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sry, i do not want my phone to run away from me.

Click to collapse



You just tested it, didnt you


----------



## roofrider (Aug 20, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> You just tested it, didnt you

Click to collapse



Why would i?


----------



## _Variable (Aug 20, 2013)

Good afternoon frattos and fratitas. Busy writing another chapter of my e-book in Wattpad(sorry guys, its in my native language, so its unreadable for non-Filipinos)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



No perfik kat! NOOOO!



darkshadow246 said:


> Americans and their grammar
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



They are indeed convenient.







LENAROX said:


> This is my new code:
> 
> ```
> i()
> ...

Click to collapse



All i see are lots of "i". I think that code works only for iphones.



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good afternoon frattos and fratitas. Busy writing another chapter of my e-book in Wattpad(sorry guys, its in my native language, so its unreadable for non-Filipinos)

Click to collapse



Ahh yes, a writer in the making 


Meanwhile...


----------



## roofrider (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm playing Angry Birds Star Wars.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 20, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm playing Angry Birds Star Wars.

Click to collapse



NOOOO!

What has gotten in to you!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> NOOOO!
> 
> What has gotten in to you!

Click to collapse



Boredom i guess. 
At the final level, anyway it's spiderman time now. :laugh:


----------



## kangerX (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol wtf 







sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 20, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Boredom i guess.
> At the final level, anyway it's spiderman time now. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Quick to the thread derailment mobile! Away! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 20, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> This is my new code:
> 
> ```
> i()
> ...

Click to collapse



What does it do? Is it some kind of infinite loop?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> What does it do? Is it some kind of infinite loop?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Why not try it and report back 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> What does it do? Is it some kind of infinite loop?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Makes your phone do this forever http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ls2qm7wrrL1r3y4i8o1_400.gif

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 20, 2013)

Twrp--> a bloody nightmare!


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

i wanna join the frat but got no sponsors, wish i could join so that i can hangout with you guys 

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i wanna join the frat but got no sponsors, wish i could join so that i can hangout with you guys
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



You can still hang out. It seems that the sponser system is on hold at the moment anyway. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

but that would be unrespectful for sir Apex, i would be like an intruder to you guys so i'd better minimize my existence in here 

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> but that would be unrespectful for sir Apex, i would be like an intruder to you guys so i'd better minimize my existence in here
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



As long and you don't troll then you are not being disrespectful. If apex wants you gone he lurks and will get you gone 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> As long and you don't troll then you are not being disrespectful. If apex wants you gone he lurks and will get you gone
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



okay! i'll try my best to maintain my irrelevance here 
thanks sir jeff
A velociraptor sent this


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> okay! i'll try my best to maintain my irrelevance here
> thanks sir jeff
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



After all you are proper Eren the velociraptor 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## cascabel (Aug 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> okay! i'll try my best to maintain my irrelevance here
> thanks sir jeff
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse




hey man, is it flooding in your area? 




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> After all you are proper Eren the velociraptor
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



lol. we gots 2 dinos nao. and cats. many cats. sup jeff?


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

haha, yeah, and @cascabel no man, im worried for our fellow kababayans

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey man, is it flooding in your area?
> 
> lol. we gots 2 dinos nao. and cats. many cats. sup jeff?

Click to collapse







Eren Jaeger said:


> haha, yeah, and @cascabel no man, im worried for our fellow kababayans
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



And also sammy. 


You guys keep safe there! 

Darn i feel bad for people in Manila 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

same here, i want to help them as far as i can but i can't, this typhoon is a tough one, i hope.and pray for their safety, keep safe guys! 

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## cascabel (Aug 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> And also sammy.
> 
> 
> You guys keep safe there!
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks bro. you too.


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

why does this have to happen?! damn the nature strikes.back, our government is full of lies and hypocrisy, funds go straight to their pockets leaving no more budget for the welfare of our.natural resources, i wonder if they can sleep well at night

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## roofrider (Aug 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> why does this have to happen?! damn the nature strikes.back, our government is full of lies and hypocrisy, funds go straight to their pockets leaving no more budget for the welfare of our.natural resources, i wonder if they can sleep well at night
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



They don't care so they get good sound sleep every night, how bad is the flood?


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

very bad, one city in the northern part of the phils is in danger, the DAMs are overflowing, the poor people are suffering...

my mindset for today changed, i aim to graduate with high grades as possible, get a masters degree, study politics, and burn those stupid corrupt people sitting with comfort while watching our fellow people suffering

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> hey man, is it flooding in your area?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much bro just work work work like crazy. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 20, 2013)

Work like a slave, eat like a king!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> why does this have to happen?! damn the nature strikes.back, our government is full of lies and hypocrisy, funds go straight to their pockets leaving no more budget for the welfare of our.natural resources, i wonder if they can sleep well at night
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



I pay a HUGE tax per month. 
I wish i don't have to. 

I love this country, but the government is just horrible. 







Eren Jaeger said:


> very bad, one city in the northern part of the phils is in danger, the DAMs are overflowing, the poor people are suffering...
> 
> my mindset for today changed, i aim to graduate with high grades as possible, get a masters degree, study politics, and burn those stupid corrupt people sitting with comfort while watching our fellow people suffering
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



Politics involves a game of outwitting everyone. 

It's hard to change our politcal system. If you don't have a known family name, forget it. 





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Not much bro just work work work like crazy.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Nice one cat man! 

Keep that good work up up up! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 20, 2013)

Everyone pays huge tax, I guess.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

those taxes are for internal revenues and that it is intended to help the people of a republic, i dont care about the family name, just because his parents are our country's heroes doesn't mean he can be one too, he's a gay anyways :sly:

A velociraptor sent this

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

gotta sleep guys, good night everyone and happy holiday to us Filipinos tomorrow!        @cascabel @deathnotice01 @SammyDroidWiz

A velociraptor sent this

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------

gotta sleep guys, good night everyone and happy holiday to us Filipinos tomorrow!       @cascabel @deathnotice01 @SammyDroidWiz

A velociraptor sent this

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------

gotta sleep guys, good night everyone and happy holiday to us Filipinos tomorrow!      @cascabel @deathnotice01 @SammyDroidWiz

A velociraptor sent this

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

gotta sleep guys, good night everyone and happy holiday to us Filipinos tomorrow!     @cascabel @deathnotice01 @SammyDroidWiz

A velociraptor sent this

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

gotta sleep guys, good night everyone and happy holiday to us Filipinos tomorrow!    @cascabel @deathnotice01 @SammyDroidWiz

A velociraptor sent this

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

gotta sleep guys, good night everyone and happy holiday to us Filipinos tomorrow!   @cascabel @deathnotice01 @SammyDroidWiz

A velociraptor sent this

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

gotta sleep guys, good night everyone and happy holiday to us Filipinos tomorrow!  @cascabel @deathnotice01 @SammyDroidWiz

A velociraptor sent this

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

gotta sleep guys, good night everyone and happy holiday to us Filipinos tomorrow! @cascabel @deathnotice01 @SammyDroidWiz

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> those taxes are for internal revenues and that it is intended to help the people of a republic, i dont care about the family name, just because his parents are our country's heroes doesn't mean he can be one too, he's a gay anyways :sly:
> 
> A velociraptor sent this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ouch. 

You sure are one proud Filipino.. To post it like 8 times lolz. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 20, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Ouch.
> 
> You sure are one proud Filipino.. To post it like 8 times lolz.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. 

He's probably excited for tomorrow's holiday. 

Also night Eren. Don't worry about the government ebery country has it's issues. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 20, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm playing Angry Birds Star Wars.

Click to collapse



Angry Birds will take over your life

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Angry Birds will take over your life
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



That's only if you let it. It's just a game 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm watching the new NY CSI, and one of the main characters texted another detective about his detective wife having a hairline fracture in the head using an.... iPhone.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 20, 2013)

Moved into my dorm.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Moved into my dorm.

Click to collapse



Awesome. Big step. Say no to drugs.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Awesome. Big step. Say no to drugs.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Drugs are BAD!

Anyway, how are you?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Moved into my dorm.

Click to collapse



Oh you just started college? Nice. 

Whatchu studying?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Awesome. Big step. Say no to drugs.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Of course  
No drugs for me.



shahrukhraza said:


> Oh you just started college? Nice.
> 
> Whatchu studying?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm undeclared engineering right now. I pick which engineering major I do at the end of the year.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 20, 2013)

I like the new YouTube app.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I like the new YouTube app.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



New YT app is really cool


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> New YT app is really cool

Click to collapse











Wolf Pup said:


> I like the new YouTube app.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



+1 just waiting for it to be Blacked out 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> +1 just waiting for it to be Blacked out
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



It'd look SO good, blacked out.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

hello guys, good morning 

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## veeman (Aug 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> It'd look SO good, blacked out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I'd rather have it greyed out. A dark-ish gray.


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

i would love it when it is pinked-out, like transparent pink 

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## veeman (Aug 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i would love it when it is pinked-out, like transparent pink
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



:|


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> :|

Click to collapse



why? 

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## veeman (Aug 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> why?
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



No pink!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> No pink!

Click to collapse



What about green?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 20, 2013)

Have you looked for colours? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Groot (Aug 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> What about green?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



would look like a grass or something of someone's avatar 
how about yellow?!

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm watching the new NY CSI, and one of the main characters texted another detective about his detective wife having a hairline fracture in the head using an.... iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I wonder how much apple paid for that. 







veeman said:


> Moved into my dorm.

Click to collapse



Nice! 

You have a roomie? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## veeman (Aug 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I wonder how much apple paid for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have three roomies.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have three roomies.

Click to collapse



Do they use deodorant?

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Do they use deodorant?
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Or the real question is do they find it strange living with a Dinosaur plant? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Or the real question is do they find it strange living with a Dinosaur plant?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I wouldn't mind. Very efficient fly trap.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I wouldn't mind. Very efficient fly trap.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Haha right 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i would love it when it is pinked-out, like transparent pink
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



You are gross dude. You are gross.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are gross dude. You are gross.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Dirty mind?


Also, the OP needs this, in honor of the current thread title.






*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Dirty mind?
> 
> 
> Also, the OP needs this, in honor of the current thread title.
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree 
That's what it made me think of too.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

@Prawesome real men wear pink

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> @Prawesome real men wear pink
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse








*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> @Prawesome real men wear pink
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



Uh...no.

Someone made that up to help pink shirt sales.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

but seriously i love the sexiness and machoness if you're wearing a slim fit collared pink shirt

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## roofrider (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> but seriously i love the sexiness and machoness if you're wearing a slim fit collared pink shirt
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



Future Eren Jaeger.


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Future Eren Jaeger.

Click to collapse



nooooooo, that's too far from what i have imagined, damn cant gooogle it cuz im on mobile 

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Future Eren Jaeger.

Click to collapse



Nasty

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## roofrider (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nooooooo, that's too far from what i have imagined, damn cant gooogle it cuz im on mobile
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



Here ya go.


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

replace the face with a better one, make the pink top a pink slim fit collared shirt with a skinny jean and that's the future me 

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## Deadly (Aug 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Here ya go.

Click to collapse



please dont chase us away from this thread with pics like that


----------



## roofrider (Aug 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> please dont chase us away from this thread with pics like that

Click to collapse




What you up to these days lurker?


----------



## undercover (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> but that would be unrespectful for sir Apex, i would be like an intruder to you guys so i'd better minimize my existence in here
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



As far as my tuppence goes, you are welcome here at any time. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Aug 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What you up to these days lurker?

Click to collapse



nothing actually..  whole day timepass.. actually might join some job for just 2 months.. but not sure though..

@ undercover.. long time no talk!


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 21, 2013)

To all of you who asked how am i, answer is: Good. Been superbusy in last week.

I should really get here from time to time

Poslano sa mog GT-I8190 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## Soul reaper (Aug 21, 2013)

all i can see here is usernames in green :silly:
so many recog. contributors


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 21, 2013)

Mary681 said:


> Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses

Click to collapse



Why do you do this to yourself. You come in here every few months with a different username and post exactly the same thing. 
Seems serious. Better get it checked




Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Aug 21, 2013)

Deadly said:


> nothing actually..  whole day timepass.. actually might join some job for just 2 months.. but not sure though..
> 
> @ undercover.. long time no talk!

Click to collapse



Heh. Yeah, been a while. There isn't much going on on xda that would make bother responding tbh. Just lurking. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

thank you sir @undercover

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> replace the face with a better one, make the pink top a pink slim fit collared shirt with a skinny jean and that's the future me
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



You like pink, you are a girl. 
You are a girl because you like pink

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

real men wear pink!

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## undercover (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> thank you sir @undercover
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



Keep on mind I'm not a member, so my word doesn't mean much. 







Prawesome said:


> You like pink, you are a girl.
> You are a girl because you like pink
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I have a lovely pink shirt on today. Goes well with a grey suit on a sunny day. Does that make me a girl? 


Look up ORIGINAL colour segregation for boys and girls. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> Does that make me a girl?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 21, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



True

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

pink is originally for men and blue is for women

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 21, 2013)

Vegeta worn pink suit in 1episode of DBZ 
His priiiiiiiiide wasn't affected 

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## roofrider (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> pink is originally for men and blue is for women
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



I thought pink was for gays.


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

nope, but i think yellow is for gays

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 21, 2013)

What about lesbians? 

Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me 



        wanna hang out with us? click here


----------



## roofrider (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nope, but i think yellow is for gays
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



Nope, it's pink.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You like pink, you are a girl.
> You are a girl because you like pink
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



This guys may be correct. 

He's from the ocean so he knows what dem talking bout. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## kangerX (Aug 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What about lesbians?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone :silly: don't flame me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They can carry ANY color and stay sexy 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2013)

kangerX said:


> They can carry ANY color and stay sexy
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Hmm, then how about transvestites? 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## kangerX (Aug 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hmm, then how about transvestites?
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



unfamiliar territory :angel:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 21, 2013)

I see a thread closure soon..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Aug 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I see a thread closure soon..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Are you a wizard?


----------



## Deadly (Aug 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Are you a wizard?

Click to collapse



fail wizard*


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

i predict that this thread will last until the end of the world

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 21, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Are you a wizard?

Click to collapse



No. I am a fhcdjllfsegkn.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> real men wear pink!
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



Yea but they don't wear skinny jeans. I know I can't cause my knot don't fit. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea but they don't wear skinny jeans. I know I can't cause my knot don't fit.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Roflmao.

I like pink milk though. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Roflmao.
> 
> I like pink milk though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Strawberry milk is teh best 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea but they don't wear skinny jeans. I know I can't cause my knot don't fit.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



but that's my typical outfit, skinny with a fit top

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Roflmao.
> 
> I like pink milk though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I can't drink milk neither coffee. 

They gove me stomach pain afterwards. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> but that's my typical outfit, skinny with a fit top
> 
> A velociraptor sent this

Click to collapse



Then you must not be able to make the lady's happy when you get older. There is a reason that women can wear tight jeans and most men can't  anatomy 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Then you must not be able to make the lady's happy when you get older. There is a reason that women can wear tight jeans and most men can't  anatomy
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Men are ugly, huge and just not nice to look at. 

Women are the best creations, perfected and moulded to be irresistible. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Men are ugly, huge and just not nice to look at.
> 
> Women are the best creations, perfected and moulded to be irresistible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not my point. My point is women can wear tight pants cause they have nothing downstairs to hurt and men (well most) do. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's not my point. My point is women can wear tight pants cause they have nothing downstairs to hurt and men (well most) do.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



LOL. 

I don't fancy tight or loose clothing though. 
I just wear my correct size. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

exactly my point ^^^


A velociraptor sent this


----------



## undercover (Aug 21, 2013)

Ladies, ladies, stop *****ing. 


I'm past that age when I had to prove anything to anyone for the sake of self esteem. I just wear what I like and looks good on me. Tight jeans are just fugly imo. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

ok.jpg 

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## veeman (Aug 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ladies, ladies, stop *****ing.
> 
> 
> I'm past that age when I had to prove anything to anyone for the sake of self esteem. I just wear what I like and looks good on me. Tight jeans are just fugly imo.
> ...

Click to collapse



* goes to buy pair of ultra skinny women's jeans for undercover *

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

wear 'em!

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] We're Bringing Back Corduroy!*



undercover said:


> Ladies, ladies, stop *****ing.
> 
> 
> I'm past that age when I had to prove anything to anyone for the sake of self esteem. I just wear what I like and looks good on me. Tight jeans are just fugly imo.
> ...

Click to collapse



Who's *****ing? Why assume people are being negative? 

I thought we were just trolling along having fun :what:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## roofrider (Aug 21, 2013)

I prefer narrow fit jeans too, but it shouldn't be so tight that there is a big visible bulge down there.
Obviously, skinny jeans won't suit the older guys with bigger upper body (*cough*belly*cough*).


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

that's what i mean, just a slim fitted jeans, not.the skinny ones, damn me, 

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## roofrider (Aug 21, 2013)

Whatever it is, as long as you wear it like a boss and not like a douche (bieber) it's all fine.


----------



## cascabel (Aug 21, 2013)

wow. we're into fashion now? bring back teh corduroys! 

hey roofie, how you been?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 21, 2013)

I like loose straight fit jeens 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## roofrider (Aug 21, 2013)

cascabel said:


> wow. we're into fashion now? bring back teh corduroys!
> 
> hey roofie, how you been?

Click to collapse



Not bad not bad, yourself?

No idea what she's doing, but who cares!


----------



## undercover (Aug 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Who's *****ing? Why assume people are being negative?
> 
> I thought we were just trolling along having fun :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



So did I... :what::what:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> So did I... :what::what:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::beer:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## undercover (Aug 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :sly::sly::beer:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 21, 2013)

#yoloswaganometry

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

eww swag

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## veeman (Aug 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> #yoloswaganometry
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



swagonometry... oh my god. That is amazing.


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 21, 2013)

My parents are missing...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My parents are missing...

Click to collapse



Well that's not good 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2013)

like how many hours passed?

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> swagonometry... oh my god. That is amazing.

Click to collapse



Ikr! I am a Doctor of Swagonometry.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My parents are missing...

Click to collapse



For real?

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## veeman (Aug 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> For real?
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



No, he's lying...


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, he's lying...

Click to collapse



Wouldn't be the first time 

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> #yoloswaganometry
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse










Ichigo said:


> My parents are missing...

Click to collapse



I'm sure they're probably out there dating or doing something.

I've had that feel before.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 22, 2013)

Good morning guys 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Hello

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 22, 2013)

Itchy, anything new to report?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 22, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Itchy, anything new to report?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



My dad left to go pick up a cake at 2. He told me he'd be back in an hour, and that I should clean up the house and blow up 40 balloons and lay them on the floor(my little brother turned 3 today). Anyways, after 3 hours, he never came back. My mom got off of work at 5, so I thought maybe he went shopping until she got off of work, and then met up with her. At 6:30, they still weren't home, so I called both of them twice, with no answer. At 7:30, they finally came home. They were apparently shopping for 5 hours. 

Long story short, they got chocolate and cake, so I was happy.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My dad left to go pick up a cake at 2. He told me he'd be back in an hour, and that I should clean up the house and blow up 40 balloons and lay them on the floor(my little brother turned 3 today). Anyways, after 3 hours, he never came back. My mom got off of work at 5, so I thought maybe he went shopping until she got off of work, and then met up with her. At 6:30, they still weren't home, so I called both of them twice, with no answer. At 7:30, they finally came home. They were apparently shopping for 5 hours.
> 
> Long story short, they got chocolate and cake, so I was happy.

Click to collapse



Told ya they were just out doing something. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My dad left to go pick up a cake at 2. He told me he'd be back in an hour, and that I should clean up the house and blow up 40 balloons and lay them on the floor(my little brother turned 3 today). Anyways, after 3 hours, he never came back. My mom got off of work at 5, so I thought maybe he went shopping until she got off of work, and then met up with her. At 6:30, they still weren't home, so I called both of them twice, with no answer. At 7:30, they finally came home. They were apparently shopping for 5 hours.
> 
> Long story short, they got chocolate and cake, so I was happy.

Click to collapse



My sister had her first birthday party a few days ago. Big barbeque!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah, so my freakin sdcard just had to go and corrupt itself.... while I was working on something as well... I hope Windows can recover it, because I have a ton of stuff I haven't backed up...


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 22, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yeah, so my freakin sdcard just had to go and corrupt itself.... while I was working on something as well... I hope Windows can recover it, because I have a ton of stuff I haven't backed up...

Click to collapse



Recuva is your friend.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Apex (Aug 22, 2013)

What's up, fellers? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Recuva is your friend.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



:thanks:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 22, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, fellers?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The sky! Gotta love the sky!

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 22, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, fellers?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Groot (Aug 23, 2013)

hello and good day sir apex

A velociraptor sent this


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 23, 2013)

Apex said:


> What's up, fellers?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning glory 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 23, 2013)

My sdcard is recovered 
And I got my nexus back finally!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 23, 2013)

Would be a great time for free iTunes credit.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> My sdcard is recovered
> And I got my nexus back finally!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



All your files were safe? 

Glad to hear! 







Wolf Pup said:


> Would be a great time for free iTunes credit.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Wat? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> All your files were safe?
> 
> Glad to hear!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, all good 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wat? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
> [Galaxy S 4 LTE]

Click to collapse



But I want to get two songs but I've got no money!


Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 23, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> But I want to get two songs but I've got no money!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



And? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



He wants to buy them.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> He wants to buy them.

Click to collapse









_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



All these pic, you have them on your card or on photobucket or something?


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> All these pic, you have them on your card or on photobucket or something?

Click to collapse



Why? :sly:

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why? :sly:
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Just curious, you guys seem to have one at your fingertips for almost every situation.

For you,


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have tons of memes on my 32gb SD in my WFS

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Just curious, you guys seem to have one at your fingertips for almost every situation.
> 
> For you,

Click to collapse



Don't use photobucket, all on sd, 
And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey guys 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> But I want to get two songs but I've got no money!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



I've had thousands of songs, never paid a cent. 
I support good artists that i like by donating on their website. 







roofrider said:


> He wants to buy them.

Click to collapse



What is this? People buy songs now and fund beibers steroid addiction or lady gagas wigs? 







jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Lol. 







darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Hello. 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I've had thousands of songs, never paid a cent.
> I support good artists that i like by donating on their website.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Hey

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Hey 
How's life? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey
> How's life?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Boring.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Boring.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Go do something fun. Join a sport

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Go do something fun. Join a sport
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not much of a person for sports, but thanks for the suggestion.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Boring.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Same here 







Android Pizza said:


> I'm not much of a person for sports, but thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Yeah neither do I play sports much

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm not much of a person for sports, but thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Hmmm job a club at school? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hmmm job a club at school?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I'm homeschooled.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone missed me?

Sent from my A110 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone missed me?
> 
> Sent from my A110 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hello Mr. Pharmacist!

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello pizza

Sent from my A110 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Aug 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> And also sammy.
> 
> 
> You guys keep safe there!
> ...

Click to collapse



No floods here in Bagumbayan, but our school in Hagonoy did have some floods.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> .. People buy songs now and fund beibers steroid addiction ...

Click to collapse



Now that's not a bad thing, he might OD and die one day!


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Now that's not a bad thing, he might OD and die one day!

Click to collapse



Ramsey scored, i'm waitin for him to die :fingers-crossed:


----------



## roofrider (Aug 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone missed me?
> 
> Sent from my A110 using xda premium

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> Ramsey scored, i'm waitin for him to die :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Wait, you're waiting for Ramsey to die? :sly:
Jk, ya i watched that game. Hope we don't mess up today, looking forward to some last minute signings. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> ---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol no 

Justin Beiber


----------



## kangerX (Aug 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Justin Beiber

Click to collapse



Whats that 



sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## _Variable (Aug 24, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Whats that
> 
> 
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Hes one of the coolest singers ever. His songs are somewhat relatable.


----------



## kangerX (Aug 24, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hes one of the coolest singers ever. His songs are somewhat relatable.

Click to collapse



Dayum cool eh 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 24, 2013)

Guys do me a favor and look up xolo q700 and micromax canvas 2 and help me choose.
 My budget is 170$ approx

Sent from my GT-S#### using ### premium


----------



## kangerX (Aug 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Guys do me a favor and look up xolo q700 and micromax canvas 2 and help me choose.
> My budget is 170$ approx
> 
> Sent from my GT-S#### using ### premium

Click to collapse



xolo Q700


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 24, 2013)

kangerX said:


> xolo Q700

Click to collapse



Thank you! New here? 

Sent from my GT-S#### using ### premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thank you! New here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S#### using ### premium

Click to collapse



I agree get the xolo and don't you know who that is?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thank you! New here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S#### using ### premium

Click to collapse



Kanger = chris-marsh

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## roofrider (Aug 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I agree get the xolo and don't you know who that is?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How do you know of xolo? Available there?
But Funny can't expect dev support for those phones.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> How do you know of xolo? Available there?
> But Funny can't expect dev support for those phones.

Click to collapse



No I've read about them but specs was my main reason for picking thaw one.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 24, 2013)

Xperia E available here for 7k INR, should I buy

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## roofrider (Aug 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No I've read about them but specs was my main reason for picking thaw one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya, those phones have high specs and low prices but they have no life at xda. I hate themed roms.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Xperia E available here for 7k INR, should I buy
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



If you want it and have the expendable cash then yes. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm homeschooled.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Awwwesoomee! Me too! I didn't know you were homeschooled 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Awwwesoomee! Me too! I didn't know you were homeschooled
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Which grade you going to? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Awwwesoomee! Me too! I didn't know you were homeschooled
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Homeschooling FTW

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't really like the idea of home schooling.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Don't really like the idea of home schooling.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Why?

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 25, 2013)

Private School > Home school > Public School > No School


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



I don't either. High school was one of the best experiences of my life. You are missing all the social interaction with others and things like clubs and sports are a no go if you home schooled. I think school and being around others taught me how to be successful at my job and life in general. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't either. High school was one of the best experiences of my life. You are missing all the social interaction with others and things like clubs and sports are a no go if you home schooled. I think school and being around others taught me how to be successful at my job and life in general.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



With all the insanity going on in public schools in recent years, I think I'd rather miss out on that stuff.

And...I do go to events/things for homeschoolers.

 Sent from Rin's Orange

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> No School > Home school = Public School > Private school

Click to collapse



Ftfy.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> With all the insanity going on in public schools in recent years, I think I'd rather miss out on that stuff.
> 
> And...I do go to events/things for homeschoolers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So don't go outside with all the craziness that goes on everywhere if that's your view lol. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't either. High school was one of the best experiences of my life. You are missing all the social interaction with others and things like clubs and sports are a no go if you home schooled. I think school and being around others taught me how to be successful at my job and life in general.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



This. Being homeschooled sounds like torture.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 25, 2013)

Many homeschoolers end up having a superiority complex and aren't very social, and end up being  unprepared to live in the world by themselves. Not all, but many.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

@deathnotice01 This guy jacked your swag
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4266035

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> With all the insanity going on in public schools in recent years, I think I'd rather miss out on that stuff.
> 
> And...I do go to events/things for homeschoolers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've done all 3, so that's how it is for me. And unless you have done all 3 too, you aren't in a position to rate them. Also, how is no school on top? :sly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Also, how is no school on top? :sly:

Click to collapse



When I was in (public) elementary school, I was taught that > is a little alligator with his mouth open. And that he always eats the bigger number.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> When I was in (public) elementary school, I was taught that > is a little alligator with his mouth open. And that he always eats the bigger number.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Yes, so was I.
I'm asking why is no school better than school. :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes, so was I.
> I'm asking why is no school better than school. :silly:

Click to collapse



You're either trolling or being really ignorant.

Which one...I don't know.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're either trolling or being really ignorant.
> 
> Which one...I don't know.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



I'm being really ignorant I suppose. But I do not know why.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm being really ignorant I suppose. But I do not know why.

Click to collapse



My list is in reverse. The "alligator" is pointing towards the "better" choices.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Groot (Aug 25, 2013)

socialization is important though, +1 to Ichi

I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Many homeschoolers end up having a superiority complex and aren't very social, and end up being  unprepared to live in the world by themselves. Not all, but many.

Click to collapse



Yeah. Plus, especially here, you learn to be street wise, tougher, more responsible, and learn to stand for yourself, and others. Well, I do anyway.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't either. High school was one of the best experiences of my life. You are missing all the social interaction with others and things like clubs and sports are a no go if you home schooled. I think school and being around others taught me how to be successful at my job and life in general.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Yup, 

You'll miss ya first BJ in homeschool  

I mean brotherhood jockeys. 





Android Pizza said:


> @deathnotice01 This guy jacked your swag
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4266035
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



I'll kill him! 

This post is in compliance with the national potato safety regulation.
[Galaxy S 4 LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yup,
> 
> You'll miss ya first BJ in homeschool
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh you will get it you'll just be 40 when u do


Brotherhood jockeys I'm saying. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't either. High school was one of the best experiences of my life. You are missing all the social interaction with others and things like clubs and sports are a no go if you home schooled. I think school and being around others taught me how to be successful at my job and life in general.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



This ^^^^^^^^^^^
I don't like the idea of school
One of the main reasons I like school is because of all my friends and the crazy fun I have with them
Being homeschooled takes all that away 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> My list is in reverse. The "alligator" is pointing towards the "better" choices.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



I understand that. So why'd you say I was trolling/ignorant when I asked why no school was better?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I agree get the xolo and don't you know who that is?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse






I really dont know who that is.Xolo cancelled, No dev support




Wolf Pup said:


> Kanger = chris-marsh
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse




????????






roofrider said:


> How do you know of xolo? Available there?
> But Funny can't expect dev support for those phones.

Click to collapse




Thats why cancelled.






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No I've read about them but specs was my main reason for picking thaw one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse






specs are awesome but no support is a big negative




Gogeta said:


> Xperia E available here for 7k INR, should I buy
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



No dont go for E

Sent from my GT-S#### using ### premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 25, 2013)

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



meow way of saying Good Morning?


Sent from my GT-S#### using ### premium


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 25, 2013)

Canvas!!! Canvas!!! Canvas!!! Canvas!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> meow way of saying Good Morning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S#### using ### premium

Click to collapse



Meow?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 25, 2013)

yeah, meow. 

you meow all the time. Me wantz meows too

Sent from my iPad 2


----------



## _Variable (Aug 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Private School > Home school > Public School > No School

Click to collapse



No.
Public > Private > Home > No


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2013)

Public school is the worst kind of schools here in the Philippines 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Aug 25, 2013)

nope, not at all, public schools are far more better than private schools, UP is public, same as Harvard

I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Good evening fart house peeps

Sent from my


----------



## Groot (Aug 25, 2013)

hello there good drawing artist

I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## _Variable (Aug 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Public school is the worst kind of schools here in the Philippines
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



I go to a public school and I love it :victory:



Eren Jaeger said:


> nope, not at all, public schools are far more better than private schools, UP is public, same as Harvard
> 
> I'm a velociraptor! :v

Click to collapse



:highfive: :good:


----------



## Groot (Aug 25, 2013)

it's reality even in the foreign countries...
i go to a private school and for me, it all goes down to a person's concentration and dedication

I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> I go to a public school and I love it :victory:

Click to collapse



I'm not saying all of them suck. 

The quality of education between schools depend on how big your brains and how deep your pockets are. 

Sad but it's a reality, you'll realize that in college. 








Eren Jaeger said:


> it's reality even in the foreign countries...
> i go to a private school and for me, it all goes down to a person's concentration and dedication
> 
> I'm a velociraptor! :v

Click to collapse



I went to a crappy university. I couldn't afford a better education, if i could then I'd transfer to a better university. 



This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Aug 25, 2013)

it all depends on your skills on how fast you can adapt and learn, and im pretty sure even though you are not given a better education, you'd excel if you work hard

I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

My college wifi is password protected :'(


Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## _Variable (Aug 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> My college wifi is password protected :'(
> 
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Ask the upperclassmen (i.e 2nd-4th years) I'm sure they have accessed it a way or another


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> My college wifi is password protected :'(
> 
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



mac spoof it?


----------



## Groot (Aug 25, 2013)

how is mac spoofing working?

I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally moved out from the low activity devices. 
Samsung Galaxy S3 White

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> mac spoof it?

Click to collapse



Or I should hire a hacker for that

Sent from my xperia katana 

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Ask the upperclassmen (i.e 2nd-4th years) I'm sure they have accessed it a way or another

Click to collapse



U think it is installed just now, I'm in 2nd year, if it was old I should have knew that :sly:

Sent from my xperia katana 

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




SammyDroidWiz said:


> Ask the upperclassmen (i.e 2nd-4th years) I'm sure they have accessed it a way or another

Click to collapse



U think it is installed just now, I'm in 2nd year, if it was old I should have knew that :sly:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Finally moved out from the low activity devices.
> Samsung Galaxy S3 White
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Congrats.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 25, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Ask the upperclassmen (i.e 2nd-4th years) I'm sure they have accessed it a way or another

Click to collapse



U think it is installed just now, I'm in 2nd year, if it was old I should have knew that :sly:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey, old timers  how's it hangin ?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## _Variable (Aug 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey, old timers  how's it hangin ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Doing great here, school again in Tuesday.(1 week long vacation due to floods, Monday is a holiday date here)


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 25, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Doing great here, school again in Tuesday.(1 week long vacation due to floods, Monday is a holiday date here)

Click to collapse



Nice 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> U think it is installed just now, I'm in 2nd year, if it was old I should have knew that :sly:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse


----------



## Groot (Aug 25, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey, old timers  how's it hangin ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse





I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## Groot (Aug 25, 2013)

damn i exceeded tapatalk's image hosting service, now i cant upload the exact image and have 'em attached 

I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## undercover (Aug 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> damn i exceeded tapatalk's image hosting service, now i cant upload the exact image and have 'em attached
> 
> I'm a velociraptor! :v

Click to collapse



One of the reason I didn't upgrade. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 25, 2013)

undercover said:


> One of the reason I didn't upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's the limit? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> damn i exceeded tapatalk's image hosting service, now i cant upload the exact image and have 'em attached
> 
> I'm a velociraptor! :v

Click to collapse



uploading from xda app does just fine for me.
you just have to use 'upload to forum' option..

Sent from my


----------



## undercover (Aug 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What's the limit?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



30 Iirc 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't either. High school was one of the best experiences of my life. You are missing all the social interaction with others and things like clubs and sports are a no go if you home schooled. I think school and being around others taught me how to be successful at my job and life in general.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I'm going to go to sixth form after I've finished gcse's. Most homeschoolers I know in this country do that. Btw, sixth form is our equivalent of high school, but it's 2 years, not 4. And it's not like we Don't have a life or friends I have loads of friends. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I understand that. So why'd you say I was trolling/ignorant when I asked why no school was better?

Click to collapse



I never said no school was better.

My list is in reverse.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I never said no school was better.
> 
> My list is in reverse.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



I had no school as last. You said you reversed the list, which would make it first. You said "No School > Public School = Home school > Private School". The > indicates that No School is better.
Are you trying to troll me?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 25, 2013)

Private school is not better than homeschool, I've been to both, and I'm going to be in public school in 1 year as well. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 25, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Private school is not better than homeschool, I've been to both, and I'm going to be in public school in 1 year as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



It just depends on the school. For me, private school was much better than homeschool. But that, of course, is just my opinion.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It just depends on the school. For me, private school was much better than homeschool. But that, of course, is just my opinion.

Click to collapse



You've been homeschooled? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 25, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You've been homeschooled?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



For a few months.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 25, 2013)

Public school > Private school > Homeschool > No school > Hell school > Being dead

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> For a few months.

Click to collapse



Doesn't count 







Wolf Pup said:


> Public school > Private school > Homeschool > No school > Hell school > Being dead
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 25, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Doesn't count
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it does.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 25, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Finally moved out from the low activity devices.
> Samsung Galaxy S3 White
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Nice! 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Nice!
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Thanks DNotice! 
Superb Phone. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> damn i exceeded tapatalk's image hosting service, now i cant upload the exact image and have 'em attached
> 
> I'm a velociraptor! :v

Click to collapse



Email them and ask for a VIP account. You will have an unlimited upload limit then 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> I'm going to go to sixth form after I've finished gcse's. Most homeschoolers I know in this country do that. Btw, sixth form is our equivalent of high school, but it's 2 years, not 4. And it's not like we Don't have a life or friends I have loads of friends.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Don't think I said you didn't 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Doesn't count
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Why would that not count. He did it so it counts. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't either. High school was one of the best experiences of my life. You are missing all the social interaction with others and things like clubs and sports are a no go if you home schooled. I think school and being around others taught me how to be successful at my job and life in general.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



^This

I'm so glad I didn't get homeschooled. You meet eat more people when you go to a public/private school.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 25, 2013)

Le random post appears. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## roofrider (Aug 25, 2013)

Skinny was homeschooled, his kids are currently being homeschooled and he didn't seem to have any regrets. He did give his 2 cents on homeschooling months back, if someone's interested they can do a search. 

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 PM ----------




veeman said:


> ^This
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't get homeschooled. You meet *eat *more people when you go to a public/private school.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Spoken like a true dinosaur. :good:

Corrected your typo for you btw.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I had no school as last. You said you reversed the list, which would make it first. You said "No School > Public School = Home school > Private School". The > indicates that No School is better.
> Are you trying to troll me?

Click to collapse



No. Look at my list one more time.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Email them and ask for a VIP account. You will have an unlimited upload limit then
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a big difference between homeschooling for 11 years and homeschooling for a few months, just sayin' 
Anyway, no one needs to bash anyone else's education or compare them with each other.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 25, 2013)

Depending on the level/amount of education given by either methods, it doesn't matter. I guess we're arguing about how sociable you can be with either method and what other traits you acquire from either method.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 25, 2013)

Nothing wrong with homeschooling,  my niece was homeschooled and has just started at college 2 years before her peers

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 25, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> There's a big difference between homeschooling for 11 years and homeschooling for a few months, just sayin'
> Anyway, no one needs to bash anyone else's education or compare them with each other.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Don't see anyone bashing anything lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't see anyone bashing anything lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



People saying they hate the idea of homeschooling and people saying private school is better than public school etc is what I'm talking about... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kangerX (Aug 25, 2013)

Homeschooling is like ancient like literally ancient here on though I'm not against it or anything

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 25, 2013)

Homeschooling sounds like torture for me.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Groot (Aug 25, 2013)

hi guys

I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Homeschooling sounds like torture for me.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



No, you're not helping. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2420233
^^Read the posts this guy makes. They're ridiculous.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 26, 2013)

Does anyone else really like toast, and the actual word toast?

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> People saying they hate the idea of homeschooling and people saying private school is better than public school etc is what I'm talking about...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yea but others are saying home schooled is better than public/private. It's just teh Internets bro it's not rl  

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/atmccann/28-cool-toasters-to-make-your-morning-better?s=mobile

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/atmccann/28-cool-toasters-to-make-your-morning-better?s=mobile
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Your really into this toaster thing aren't you pup 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your really into this toaster thing aren't you pup
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse









Sent from my iDroid


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 26, 2013)

School starts in 11½ hours. :crybaby2:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

Can we stop talking about schools now. Let us talk about my new phone. Someone check the birthday of members page on xda. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## undercover (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Can we stop talking about schools now. Let us talk about my new phone. Someone check the birthday of members page on xda.
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to you (I guess?) 

And your new phone is meh 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Aug 26, 2013)

hey happy bday and happy new phone pharmacist

I'm a velociraptor! :v


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Happy birthday to you (I guess?)
> 
> And your new phone is meh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why is my phone meh?? 

Thanks for the wishes 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## undercover (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Why is my phone meh??
> 
> Thanks for the wishes
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



 I just don't like it. My wife has it. Nothing good IMHO. Hope you enjoy it though. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> School starts in 11½ hours. :crybaby2:

Click to collapse



Hehe I still have like a week. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> I just don't like it. My wife has it. Nothing good IMHO. Hope you enjoy it though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Came to the s3 from lumia 510, I have a lot here to enjoy. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> hey happy bday and happy new phone pharmacist
> 
> I'm a velociraptor! :v

Click to collapse



Thanks for the wishes 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> hey happy bday and happy new phone pharmacist
> 
> I'm a velociraptor! :v

Click to collapse



Thanks for the wishes 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## undercover (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Came to the s3 from lumia 510, I have a lot here to enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good for you  it'll be fine once you find good rom/kernel combo. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hey happy bday and happy new phone pharmacist
> 
> I'm a velociraptor! :v

Click to collapse



Thanks for the wishes 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Good for you  it'll be fine once you find good rom/kernel combo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes,  I will but I will be enjoying TW for  few days

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Can we stop talking about schools now. Let us talk about my new phone. Someone check the birthday of members page on xda.
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Happy birthday!







shahrukhraza said:


> Hehe I still have like a week.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lucky!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Good for you  it'll be fine once you find good rom/kernel combo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes,  I will but I will be enjoying TW for  few days

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yes,  I will but I will be enjoying TW for  few days
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse




Get AOSP on that son, asap! 

The only thing i like on tw for the s4 is the gesture and smart features. Other than that it's a load of crap. 


Meh, I'm on MIUI v5 now anyways

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Get AOSP on that son, asap!
> 
> The only thing i like on tw for the s4 is the gesture and smart features. Other than that it's a load of crap.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much battery does MIUIv5 use with its white backgrounds?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> How much battery does MIUIv5 use with its white backgrounds?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Better than touchjizz. 
I'm not quite sure yet, just woke up and fully charged the unit. Will report once it drains  

So far, 94% on 2 and 1/2 hours with 17mins of screen time and constant 4G.


This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> I just don't like it. My wife has it. Nothing good IMHO. Hope you enjoy it though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1 

I've never gotten a phone and sold it within a week to I had a s3. But funny if you like it then that's ask that matters right. And Happy Bday

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yes,  I will but I will be enjoying TW for  few days
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Enjoy TouchWiz? That's a first...




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> +1
> 
> I've never gotten a phone and sold it within a week to I had a s3. But funny if you like it then that's ask that matters right. And Happy Bday
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse




Thanks 






QuantumFoam said:


> Enjoy TouchWiz? That's a first...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a GY with 2.3.5.  I am having first time long term Jellybean experience,  so everything seems awesome 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 26, 2013)

I want the tw launcher if anyone is listening  

Tried all mods. None seem to work. I just want it for the folders option in the drawer.


And Tj.. Happy birthday again :beer::beer:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I want the tw launcher if anyone is listening
> 
> Tried all mods. None seem to work. I just want it for the folders option in the drawer.

Click to collapse



There's a generic modded tw launcher available in xda when you search google







funnypharmacist said:


> I had a GY with 2.3.5.  I am having first time long term Jellybean experience,  so everything seems awesome
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro, 

I couldn't be happier when i bought my first prime high end device. 

The transition it awesomely quick jumping from Samsung to Samsung device. 


This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> There's a generic modded tw launcher available in xda when you search google
> 
> 
> I know that feel bro,
> ...

Click to collapse




yeah but I am unable to sync contacts from my live ID 






TeeJay!! said:


> I want the tw launcher if anyone is listening
> 
> Tried all mods. None seem to work. I just want it for the folders option in the drawer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro! 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## roofrider (Aug 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Meh, I'm on MIUI v5 now anyways
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



You mean iOS 5. 


And happy b'day funny! Have fun!


----------



## Groot (Aug 26, 2013)

hello rofie

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 26, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hello roofie
> 
> A proper velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Ftfy

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2013)

So how's everyone? 

I'm sure our laughable chemist is having his awesome birthday as we speak. 

My laptop died since the past 3 weeks, now I'm without a personal laptop. I don't miss it though except for development purposes. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## kangerX (Aug 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Does anyone else really like toast, and the actual word toast?
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



*toast* toast ? or *I'd like to propose a toast* toast ? either way I like both


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thanks for the wishes
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slim and googy-max kernel ftw

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 26, 2013)

kangerX said:


> *toast* toast ? or *I'd like to propose a toast* toast ? either way I like both

Click to collapse



Like, the bread toast. I don't drink either ._.







jugg1es said:


> Slim and googy-max kernel ftw
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I use googy max and CM nightlies.


Sent from my iDroid


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Like, the bread toast. I don't drink either ._.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But Slim > CM 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Aug 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> But Slim > CM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Slim is overrated. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Aug 26, 2013)

^ blasphemy !!

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> But Slim > CM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No. Separate your opinion from fact.







undercover said:


> Slim is overrated.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This. 
So how you been undercover? We don't really talk.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 26, 2013)

But... But...  MIUI... 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## kangerX (Aug 26, 2013)

Miui.............is cool and gives me highest battery

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> But... But...  MIUI...
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Don't start.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> So how's everyone?
> 
> I'm sure our laughable chemist is having his awesome birthday as we speak.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yes!  I am having a great birthday,  had a test today but having a great day. 







jugg1es said:


> Slim and googy-max kernel ftw
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Will try that after 2nd September 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 26, 2013)

@funnypharmacist
Happy Birthday! (Sorry I'm late)

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @funnypharmacist
> Happy Birthday! (Sorry I'm late)
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



No problem!! What's up with you? 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> No problem!! What's up with you?
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Nothing much.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

Jeff, DNotice, TeeJay,  Rohin, Roofie, Pup 
Where are you people? 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

Not me

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Jeff, DNotice, TeeJay,  Rohin, Roofie, Pup
> Where are you people?
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



I've been lurking the whole time. Happy bday

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Not me
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



What's up with you 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> I've been lurking the whole time. Happy bday
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Great Btw what is iDroid 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 26, 2013)

iDroid doesn't exist, yet.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I've been lurking the whole time. Happy bday
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Great Btw what is iDroid 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

Getting bored & watching anime..
You? 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Getting bored & watching anime..
> You?
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Studying for a test and being here and a Lil bit of what's app now and then

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

Batman arkham city is good or great? Heard much about it

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Batman arkham city is good or great? Heard much about it
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



What? Movie or something?? 


Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Jeff, DNotice, TeeJay,  Rohin, Roofie, Pup
> Where are you people?
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Hey bro I'm at work 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey bro I'm at work
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Ooops! 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> What? Movie or something??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Game

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Game
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



No Idea!! 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Ooops!
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



That's okay I'm on xda more when I'm at work then at home. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's okay I'm on xda more when I'm at work then at home.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Oh great!  Jellybean is awesome 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Oh great!  Jellybean is awesome
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Yup Jellybean is the shiz. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## kangerX (Aug 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Batman arkham city is good or great? Heard much about it
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



iHate >.<

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup Jellybean is the shiz.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Hello mate

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 26, 2013)

Some fox had to take a crap at a specific place in the garden making someone else have to throw their shoes away, didn't they?

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Some fox had to take a crap at a specific place in the garden making someone else have to throw their shoes away, didn't they?
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



When I was in London a couple of weeks ago, a fox came into the summer house we were sleeping in (at friends' house) and ate all my chocolate :banghead: 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> When I was in London a couple of weeks ago, a fox came into the summer house we were sleeping in (at friends' house) and ate all my chocolate :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



A fox? Like a real fox?:what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 26, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> A fox? Like a real fox?:what:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If he meant fox as slang for attractive female, he wouldn't have missed minded her sneaking into the room. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If he meant fox as slang for attractive female, he wouldn't have missed minded her sneaking into the room.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



oh okay, i was aboutta say...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 26, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> oh okay, i was aboutta say...

Click to collapse



Ignore the trolls 

Yeah, a real fox. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Ignore the trolls
> 
> Yeah, a real fox.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



How can he ignore the trolls, this thread is full of them 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Aug 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> How can he ignore the trolls, this thread is full of them
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Where? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 26, 2013)

Apex said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really, your asking that question after all the stuff that this thread had gone through. 

Also, hi  stranger. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 26, 2013)

okay i have no idea whats happening here so ill just...



BE GONE.


----------



## coughingskunk (Aug 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> When I was in London a couple of weeks ago, a fox came into the summer house we were sleeping in (at friends' house) and ate all my chocolate :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



what? a fox? for real?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 26, 2013)

kangerX said:


> iHate >.<
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey brother how are u

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 27, 2013)

Just had an evil idea. What if you kicked all Apple users off the in plane WiFi or injected a JS or something.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 27, 2013)

Good morning everyone! 


Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2013)

Typical. I get here when everyone else has already left :/

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Typical. I get here when everyone else has already left :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You're always late to the party bro... Always too late. 
What's up?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You're always late to the party bro... Always too late.
> What's up?

Click to collapse



Well I've just finished a poker tournament, so I guess it's to be expected.
Not a lot to be honest. Just trying to think how I could pass 6 hours without sleeping or getting too bored 
What about yourself?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well I've just finished a poker tournament, so I guess it's to be expected.
> Not a lot to be honest. Just trying to think how I could pass 6 hours without sleeping or getting too bored
> What about yourself?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Poker tournament?  Interesting. Tell me more.  I'm terrible at poker.
I'm fine myself, but really tired. And dehydrated, with a massive headache.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Poker tournament?  Interesting. Tell me more.  I'm terrible at poker.
> I'm fine myself, but really tired. And dehydrated, with a massive headache.

Click to collapse



It was just a freeroll tournament where I just had to last 90 mins and then the amount of cash I win is dependent on how many chips I have at the end of the 90 mins. It only got me around £3 (too lazy to work out the conversion rate for your part of the world  ) but it's gave me enough to add to what I've already got so I can enter a bigger tourney tomorrow 

Loitering around OT won't exactly do you any favours if you're tired. It won't really help the headache either 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It was just a freeroll tournament where I just had to last 90 mins and then the amount of cash I win is dependent on how many chips I have at the end of the 90 mins. It only got me around £3 (too lazy to work out the conversion rate for your part of the world  ) but it's gave me enough to add to what I've already got so I can enter a bigger tourney tomorrow
> 
> Loitering around OT won't exactly do you any favours if you're tired. It won't really help the headache either
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sounds awesome!   Good luck tomorrow!

I know. But I can't bring myself to go to bed at 10PM. It's just too early.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Sounds awesome!   Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> I know. But I can't bring myself to go to bed at 10PM. It's just too early.

Click to collapse



Cheers  I should do alright though because I'm getting better and better so I'm due a decent win soon 

My sleeping pattern has actually been pretty screwed throughout this year. For the first month I wasn't working so I wasn't going to bed until 5-6am. Then for the few months at Barclays my shifts were all over the place which didn't help either. Then working part time in a pub meant I wasn't starting work until 9pm and now I'm getting back to the stage where 3am (current time) still feels too early :/

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cheers  I should do alright though because I'm getting better and better so I'm due a decent win soon
> 
> My sleeping pattern has actually been pretty screwed throughout this year. For the first month I wasn't working so I wasn't going to bed until 5-6am. Then for the few months at Barclays my shifts were all over the place which didn't help either. Then working part time in a pub meant I wasn't starting work until 9pm and now I'm getting back to the stage where 3am (current time) still feels too early :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Let's hope so! 

Yeah, my sleeping pattern was screwed up this year too. At first, I was going to sleep at 2AM and waking up at 6AM for school. But then I got a job, and I was so tired I went to bed at 11 or 12PM. Then summer hit and I had a week and a half break from work, so I began going to sleep at 5/6AM. And then work started, and I had to be there by 6am, so I went t bed at 12am. But then my hours were pushed and I began working a 4pm, so I was sleeping at 4/5am again. Then they were pushed back to 6am, so again I slept at 12am. And then I stopped a week before school, and that entire week I went to bed at 3/4am. And now school started, so I go to sleep around 12am.

So yeah, crazy sleep schedule for me this year.


----------



## kangerX (Aug 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Let's hope so!
> 
> Yeah, my sleeping pattern was screwed up this year too. At first, I was going to sleep at 2AM and waking up at 6AM for school. But then I got a job, and I was so tired I went to bed at 11 or 12PM. Then summer hit and I had a week and a half break from work, so I began going to sleep at 5/6AM. And then work started, and I had to be there by 6am, so I went t bed at 12am. But then my hours were pushed and I began working a 4pm, so I was sleeping at 4/5am again. Then they were pushed back to 6am, so again I slept at 12am. And then I stopped a week before school, and that entire week I went to bed at 3/4am. And now school started, so I go to sleep around 12am.
> 
> So yeah, crazy sleep schedule for me this year.

Click to collapse



Mine is 2am and up no matter what *_* I should probably work on that 
teeth are falling out...

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey brother how are u
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fine (for now)  

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey brother how are u
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fine (for now)  

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Typical. I get here when everyone else has already left :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Same happens with me all the time. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 27, 2013)

coughingskunk said:


> what? a fox? for real?

Click to collapse



Unless you're isauQ, I think you should leave... 


Wolf Pup said:


> Just had an evil idea. What if you kicked all Apple users off the in plane WiFi or injected a JS or something.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Good idea, I'm doing it! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Aug 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Cheers  I should do alright though because I'm getting better and better so I'm due a decent win soon
> 
> My sleeping pattern has actually been pretty screwed throughout this year. For the first month I wasn't working so I wasn't going to bed until 5-6am. Then for the few months at Barclays my shifts were all over the place which didn't help either. Then working part time in a pub meant I wasn't starting work until 9pm and now I'm getting back to the stage where 3am (current time) still feels too early :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What happened to Barclays job? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Let's hope so!
> 
> Yeah, my sleeping pattern was screwed up this year too. At first, I was going to sleep at 2AM and waking up at 6AM for school. But then I got a job, and I was so tired I went to bed at 11 or 12PM. Then summer hit and I had a week and a half break from work, so I began going to sleep at 5/6AM. And then work started, and I had to be there by 6am, so I went t bed at 12am. But then my hours were pushed and I began working a 4pm, so I was sleeping at 4/5am again. Then they were pushed back to 6am, so again I slept at 12am. And then I stopped a week before school, and that entire week I went to bed at 3/4am. And now school started, so I go to sleep around 12am.
> 
> So yeah, crazy sleep schedule for me this year.

Click to collapse



Casually talking about not sleeping then I manage to fall asleep around 4. Luckily I woke up at 8 so it was spot on 

I guess us youths are just meant to have crap sleeping patterns  I'll be glad once I've got a full time job though so at least my routine will be sorted again.


funnypharmacist said:


> Same happens with me all the time.
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Just our typical luck 


undercover said:


> What happened to Barclays job?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It was all good for the first few months then they started messing me around in May.
Me and a few others got a call from our line manager saying that they were over-staffed for our shift so they didn't need us in. We got the same phonecall for about a week then they said to us that rather than ringing us everyday, they'd just give us a call if they needed us in.

In the end, I gave them a call and asked if they could guarantee any shifts because if they couldn't, I'd have no choice but to quit (due to getting no money). As they couldn't guarantee anything, I had to quit.

It's a shame really because it was an easy but fun job due to all the banter with everyone + considering it was an apprenticeship, I would've presumed this kinda thing wouldn't happen.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## undercover (Aug 27, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Casually talking about not sleeping then I manage to fall asleep around 4. Luckily I woke up at 8 so it was spot on
> 
> I guess us youths are just meant to have crap sleeping patterns  I'll be glad once I've got a full time job though so at least my routine will be sorted again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, 0 hours sorta contract. Sorry to hear :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 27, 2013)

Android feels so good after Windows Phone Experience,  WP is stable and smooth but still Android has its own unique way which infact is awesome. 



Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Android feels so good after Windows Phone Experience,  WP is stable and smooth but still Android has its own unique way which infact is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Please explain what that unique way is? Also please be funny I need teh lulz

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## roofrider (Aug 27, 2013)

Calling all teh music nerds.
Identify the track used in this pirates of the caribbean promo video please. Me likey likey!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgyI8gNu-Yw


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Calling all teh music nerds.
> Identify the track used in this pirates of the caribbean promo video please. Me likey likey!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgyI8gNu-Yw

Click to collapse



Why not use Google ears or sound hound 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Aug 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why not use Google ears or sound hound
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Do that for me will ya? I no have data pack.
Is there something of that sort for desktops? Will have to search.


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Do that for me will ya? I no have data pack.
> Is there something of that sort for desktops? Will have to search.

Click to collapse



I shall have a look in a bit,  i suppose. Your googlefu is poor roofy

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Do that for me will ya? I no have data pack.
> Is there something of that sort for desktops? Will have to search.

Click to collapse



Go nuts troll! 


> Track listing
> 
> No.	Title	Music	Length
> 1.	"Guilty of Being Innocent of Being Jack Sparrow"  	Zimmer	1:42
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Aug 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I shall have a look in a bit,  i suppose. Your googlefu is poor roofy
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Hehe thanks.



M_T_M said:


> Go nuts troll!

Click to collapse



But...but..i really don't think that is a part of the On Stranger Tides movie soundtrack cuz i'd know, have seen the movie multiple times and never once came across it. I'll do a thorough check later just to be sure and will get back to you troll! 

Edit: Nope it's not.


----------



## kangerX (Aug 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Calling all teh music nerds.
> Identify the track used in this pirates of the caribbean promo video please. Me likey likey!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgyI8gNu-Yw

Click to collapse



But why ? You like that ?

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 27, 2013)

New title is odd

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> New title is odd
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



No its not is even 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No its not is even
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Whaaaat?

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## roofrider (Aug 27, 2013)

kangerX said:


> But why ? You like that ?
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



It ok, was curious about it that's all.


----------



## Apex (Aug 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It ok, was curious about it that's all.

Click to collapse



It was probably arranged for the movie. Doesn't sound familiar. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Aug 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It ok, was curious about it that's all.

Click to collapse



ohhh BTW I searched couldn't find jack


----------



## roofrider (Aug 27, 2013)

kangerX said:


> ohhh BTW I searched couldn't find jack

Click to collapse





Apex said:


> It was probably arranged for the movie. Doesn't sound familiar.

Click to collapse



Looks like it, tried a couple of apps but couldn't find jack like kanger said.

I'm crashing, so see ya'll later!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Whaaaat?
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 27, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## SpiritFyre (Aug 28, 2013)

hallo all ♥♡♥

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Aug 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Looks like it, tried a couple of apps but couldn't find jack like kanger said.
> 
> I'm crashing, so see ya'll later!

Click to collapse



 yeah >_>

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2013)

Tried Odin for first time & it takes too damn long to flash!!

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## kangerX (Aug 28, 2013)

Well its supposed to take time me thinks

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Tried Odin for first time & it takes too damn long to flash!!
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



I rooted my friend's GS1
Odin scared the crap out of me
But worked eventually

Then I tried to flash a rom...
Phone went to splash screen and got stuck there

No Rom 
No Recovery
Only download mode

I fixed
But don't know how the hell that happened with me 

And you say Samsung is better 

Over a year of flashing roms and nothing  happened to me 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Aug 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I rooted my friend's GS1
> Odin scared the crap out of me
> But worked eventually
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Odin is only good for one thing: _Rooting!_ 

Flashing should only be done through a custom recovery. I've owned a Sense device, and I prefer Samsung. To each his/her own. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Odin is only good for one thing: _Rooting!_
> 
> Flashing should only be done through a custom recovery. I've owned a Sense device, and I prefer Samsung. To each his/her own.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same. I flash everything through recovery. Odin was only there for rooting.

I owned a Sense device too. Screw HTC.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Odin is only good for one thing: _Rooting!_
> 
> Flashing should only be done through a custom recovery. I've owned a Sense device, and I prefer Samsung. To each his/her own.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did flash the rom from the recovery

But probably (again probably) erased something else I shouldn't

On HTC its easier

You have one option to erase all partitions  (we always use it when we want to flash a new Rom)

Tbh I never used a Samsung device

That phone was the first Samsung device I ever root 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2013)

I used Odin for a bricked galaxy grand, takes too long to flash compared to flashtool...

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Apex (Aug 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I used Odin for a bricked galaxy grand, takes too long to flash compared to flashtool...
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Why the complaining? That should have given you time to sit on the couch wearing 3D glasses, watching some movie while popping bubbles out of the air like some fu**ed up Ray Charles. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Aug 28, 2013)

The mighty Apex is back on Earth!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 28, 2013)

Odin is dead simple for rooting, but also there to save your ass.

Rooting takes 5 minutes on a Samsung device via Odin. So does unbricking.

All you need to do is keep the appropriate files on your computer and anything short of a true hard brick takes maybe 11 minutes to get you back to where you were before the soft brick.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 28, 2013)

My favourite way to root is: unlock, flash TWRP, click root. Lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Odin is dead simple for rooting, but also there to save your ass.
> 
> Rooting takes 5 minutes on a Samsung device via Odin. So does unbricking.
> 
> All you need to do is keep the appropriate files on your computer and anything short of a true hard brick takes maybe 11 minutes to get you back to where you were before the soft brick.

Click to collapse



I got that part
But I failed flashing a rom 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2219178
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And I will never try again cuz I'm sticking with HTC :sly:

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 28, 2013)

Unbelievable.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> My favourite way to root is: unlock, flash TWRP, click root. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Via what method do you flash TWRP?







hanisod said:


> I got that part
> But I failed flashing a rom
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's why we said don't flash ROMs via Odin. Do that through recovery.

To each their own, though.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 28, 2013)

I've used odin once, to root. Not used it since, i use goo.img app to update twrp. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Via what method do you flash TWRP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did through the recovery honestly xD

Here's what happened :

Tried to flash the rom 
It instantly rebooted (didn't say that the rom was installed)

Then got stuck on splash screen

Pulled out the battery

Went to the recovery to find it newer (from 2 to 6) 

Tried to flash it again

Said installation completed 

Then went to the splash screen

After that it didn't want to boot or go to the recovery 

Only download mode

That's what happened 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Unbelievable.

Click to collapse



Argh matey! I do not see what ahm supposed ta be believin'!

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I did flash the rom from the recovery
> 
> But probably (again probably) erased something else I shouldn't
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've used multiple devices of both brands.  HTC FTW :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 28, 2013)

What are we talking about? Potatoes? Mashed potatoes? Fried potatoes? Evil Potatoes?  

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## kangerX (Aug 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> What are we talking about? Potatoes? Mashed potatoes? Fried potatoes? Evil Potatoes?
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Potaytoes just potaytoes *_*

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Unbelievable.

Click to collapse



LOL





Sent from my E15i using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 28, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Potaytoes just potaytoes *_*
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



Good coz I am hungry 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## kangerX (Aug 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Good coz I am hungry
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Me too >_>

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I've used multiple devices of both brands.  HTC FTW :thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



YEEAAAAH 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 28, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Me too >_>
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



Parents are out of town I am home alone n there is some strike so home delivery of food is not available I guess I will have to cook

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## kangerX (Aug 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Parents are out of town I am home alone n there is some strike so home delivery of food is not available I guess I will have to cook
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Ohw My condolences  I'm heading out as we speak..type..post never mind

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 28, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Ohw My condolences  I'm heading out as we speak..type..post never mind
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



Enjoy post pictures if you eat anything 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Via what method do you flash TWRP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fastboot. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kangerX (Aug 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Enjoy post pictures if you eat anything
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



me no instafreak


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 28, 2013)

kangerX said:


> me no instafreak

Click to collapse



Me neither, I am a foodie. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

@Ichigo
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45053125


 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @Ichigo
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45053125
> 
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



 he's making clones 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 28, 2013)

We don't have any avatar copyright, right?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 29, 2013)

My English teacher is a freaking idiot. :banghead:


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My English teacher is a freaking idiot. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Why do you say this?

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My English teacher is a freaking idiot. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Because he defines a word with an even harder word?


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why do you say this?
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Other than the fact that last year she gave me D's on C's on projects and homework when I actually got A's on them(she confuses me with another kid named Jacob), and this year I have a C right now because she said I wasn't there on time(I was there a minute early, but I had to wait for a kid to get out o my seat), she's teaching us English that we learned in 3rd grade. Today we learned the "i before e, except after c blah, blah, blah" rule.  But, she told us that "She doesn't expect us to be able to remember that, so don't even try to memorize it". Yesterday we learned about syllables...


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Other than the fact that last year she gave me D's on C's on projects and homework when I actually got A's on them(she confuses me with another kid named Jacob), and this year I have a C right now because she said I wasn't there on time(I was there a minute early, but I had to wait for a kid to get out o my seat), she's teaching us English that we learned in 3rd grade. Today we learned the "i before e, except after c blah, blah, blah" rule.  But, she told us that "She doesn't expect us to be able to remember that, so don't even try to memorize it". Yesterday we learned about syllables...

Click to collapse



A good example of the quality education you get in public schools.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> A good example of the quality education you get in public schools.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



I go to private school. And she's the only bad teacher. All my other teachers are really tough, but really good teachers. My 8th, 11th, and 12th grade English teacher is a really good teacher. She teaches college level grammar and literature, even in 8th grade. Every past student of hers say that they few past college English while everybody else was struggling.

Edit: She's only the English teacher because the last two English teacher's for 9th and 10th got pregnant.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Other than the fact that last year she gave me D's on C's on projects and homework when I actually got A's on them(she confuses me with another kid named Jacob), and this year I have a C right now because she said I wasn't there on time(I was there a minute early, but I had to wait for a kid to get out o my seat), she's teaching us English that we learned in 3rd grade. Today we learned the "i before e, except after c blah, blah, blah" rule.  But, she told us that "She doesn't expect us to be able to remember that, so don't even try to memorize it". Yesterday we learned about syllables...

Click to collapse



Report her to the headmaster. However, you should talk to her after class about it. If she is uncooperative, angry, or refusing, then you have all the more reason to go the headmaster.

That standard of teaching is unacceptable.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Report her to the headmaster. However, you should talk to her after class about it. If she is uncooperative, angry, or refusing, then you have all the more reason to go the headmaster.
> 
> That standard of teaching is unacceptable.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



No. She's actually a very nice person. Probably the nicest in the school.  She's always happy and kind, but she's just not a good teacher.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I go to private school. And she's the only bad teacher. All my other teachers are really tough, but really good teachers. My 8th, 11th, and 12th grade English teacher is a really good teacher. She teaches college level grammar and literature, even in 8th grade. Every past student of hers say that they few past college English while everybody else was struggling.
> 
> Edit: She's only the English teacher because the last two English teacher's for 9th and 10th got pregnant.

Click to collapse



Meh, whatever you say.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 29, 2013)

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2220362
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2220362
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## kangerX (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm sure Ozzy thought of this train while singing crazy train ^_°

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Other than the fact that last year she gave me D's on C's on projects and homework when I actually got A's on them(she confuses me with another kid named Jacob), and this year I have a C right now because she said I wasn't there on time(I was there a minute early, but I had to wait for a kid to get out o my seat), she's teaching us English that we learned in 3rd grade. Today we learned the "i before e, except after c blah, blah, blah" rule.  But, she told us that "She doesn't expect us to be able to remember that, so don't even try to memorize it". Yesterday we learned about syllables...

Click to collapse



That sucks. Btw that rule isn't even a rule because there are less cases where it's right than where it's an exception. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 29, 2013)

Talk about T-R-A-I-N-S

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2013)

Extreme trains

Sent from my xperia katana 

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------







Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Other than the fact that last year she gave me D's on C's on projects and homework when I actually got A's on them(she confuses me with another kid named Jacob), and this year I have a C right now because she said I wasn't there on time(I was there a minute early, but I had to wait for a kid to get out o my seat), she's teaching us English that we learned in 3rd grade. Today we learned the "i before e, except after c blah, blah, blah" rule.  But, she told us that "She doesn't expect us to be able to remember that, so don't even try to memorize it". Yesterday we learned about syllables...

Click to collapse



Lol that's pretty ridiculous..

And which grade are you in again? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 29, 2013)

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 29, 2013)

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Where did you get the hamster from? 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 29, 2013)

elo


----------



## veeman (Aug 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> elo

Click to collapse



Now that's whati call customer service.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Where did you get the hamster from?
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



?
Wrong thread? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> ?
> Wrong thread?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Naam,  you can answer here too 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Naam,  you can answer here too
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



I got it here in Bangalore 
It was Rs 2000 for 2 hamsters and a cage 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I got it here in Bangalore
> It was Rs 2000 for 2 hamsters and a cage
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Lucky you,  nor available here. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 29, 2013)

Where is the party?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## hanisod (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

This is a train thread??? 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## kangerX (Aug 29, 2013)

Certainly appears so...

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Certainly appears so...<br />
> <br />
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



This thread has been derailed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> This thread has been derailed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse








 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------







 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. She's actually a very nice person. Probably the nicest in the school.  She's always happy and kind, but she's just not a good teacher.

Click to collapse



Then, talking privately after school is what you have to do. And yes, HAVE to. Her actions are effecting you in a way that could be long term damage.
Don't matter how nice she is. After all, you're going to take the fall.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Then, talking privately after school is what you have to do. And yes, HAVE to. Her actions are effecting you in a way that could be long term damage.
> Don't matter how nice she is. After all, you're going to take the fall.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



These guys like their schools too much. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## shahrukhraza (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> These guys like their schools too much.
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



I don't consider that a bad thing. Bedsides it's usually the "nerds" that excel in life. 

Thank God my school doesn't have that "nerd" crap. Here all my classmates care about life.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 30, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> I don't consider that a bad thing. Bedsides it's usually the "nerds" that excel in life.
> 
> Thank God my school doesn't have that "nerd" crap. Here all my classmates care about life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not really.. Most of the times is the average(study-wise) that do better in life

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> I don't consider that a bad thing. Bedsides it's usually the "nerds" that excel in life.
> 
> Thank God my school doesn't have that "nerd" crap. Here all my classmates care about life.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When did I say is a bad thing, but I would agree with prawesome, I was not a nerd in school still I am doing fine. 

But can we talk something fun guys??? 

Jeff, TeeJay, Veeman DNotice come on people. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2013)

I've been training for biking.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> I've been training for biking.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



What type 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> I've been training for biking.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Yes, what type

Jeff That is my bike. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What type
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Well, there aren't any trains here so I've been taking the bus.


----------



## Deadly (Aug 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Well, there aren't any trains here so I've been taking the bus.

Click to collapse



why dont you see your hangouts app? :sly:

and how do you fit in a bus ?  :silly:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> why dont you see your hangouts app? :sly:
> 
> and how do you fit in a bus ?  :silly:

Click to collapse



U izz alive??

Lookie here guys, our beloved Deadly is back

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> why dont you see your hangouts app? :sly:
> 
> and how do you fit in a bus ?  :silly:

Click to collapse



I walk in and sit in the seat.


----------



## Deadly (Aug 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> I walk in and sit in the seat.

Click to collapse



That bus must be gigantic then and cant imagine the seats.. to be able to fit a t-rex in a seat.. :silly:

@ notsofunny.. ya, i'm still here..


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> That bus must be gigantic then and cant imagine the seats.. to be able to fit a t-rex in a seat.. :silly:
> 
> @ notsofunny.. ya, i'm still here..

Click to collapse



He's a bamboo now 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2013)

Deadly said:


> That bus must be gigantic then and cant imagine the seats.. to be able to fit a t-rex in a seat.. :silly:
> 
> @ notsofunny.. ya, i'm still here..

Click to collapse



Of course it's big. It has to hold Americans you know.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Of course it's big. It has to hold Americans you know.

Click to collapse








 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello!

Poslano sa mog GT-I8190 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Poslano sa mog GT-I8190 koristeći Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Stranger in the house 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Stranger in the house
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Stranger?! I ain't no stranger boy.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Stranger?! I ain't no stranger boy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hey there, I finally upgraded to S3.


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey there, I finally upgraded to S3.

Click to collapse



Isn't that a bit late?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yes, what type
> 
> Jeff That is my bike.
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Its really nice bro :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Apex (Aug 30, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2223059
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They're still in training.


----------



## Apex (Aug 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> They're still in training.

Click to collapse







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello Guys!!

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 30, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Hello Guys!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Hello n00b.

Sent from my


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Aug 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Hello n00b.
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



Kthxbye

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 30, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Kthxbye
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



wtf is 'Kthxbye'?
Did you mean 'kthxbai'?
Still a long way to go to be a frat.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Aug 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> wtf is 'Kthxbye'?
> Did you mean 'kthxbai'?
> Still a long way to go to be a frat.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Whatever.
Doesn't Matter.

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 30, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Hello Guys!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Sup 
You didn't post here for some time 







LENAROX said:


> wtf is 'Kthxbye'?
> Did you mean 'kthxbai'?
> Still a long way to go to be a frat.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Ok thanks bye 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup
> You didn't post here for some time
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kthxbai

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Stranger?! I ain't no stranger boy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Who you calling boy, whippersnapper 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Aug 30, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Aug 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup
> You didn't post here for some time
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah,I Was Busy.BTW,I Have Boards This Year So I Will Be Dissppered Till March 

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> kthxbai
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Lena...you've got to tone down on the trolling. It's getting old really quick.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 30, 2013)

ppero196 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Poslano sa mog GT-I8190 koristeći Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hi, 

LOOOOIOONG 
time no see. 






Deadly said:


> why dont you see your hangouts app? :sly:
> 
> and how do you fit in a bus ?  :silly:

Click to collapse



Hi  





Can we talk bout tities? Trains are not my favorite T word


This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 30, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Yeah,I Was Busy.BTW,I Have Boards This Year So I Will Be Dissppered Till March
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



I have boards too 
Best of luck for yours 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Apex (Aug 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can we talk bout tities? Trains are not my favorite T word
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lena...you've got to tone down on the trolling. It's getting old really quick.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> :what:
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



You'd do well to heed his words. Your posts come off as provocative and challenging at times - not what we need in here




Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 30, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You'd do well to heed his words. Your posts come off as provocative and challenging at times - not what we need in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 I couldn't think of the right words to use so I didn't post but I think you worded it perfectly 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Whatever.
> Doesn't Matter.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Useful only has one L.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2013)

Where are the Ingress nerds?
Lol, folks no longer play that game huh!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Where are the Ingress nerds?
> Lol, folks no longer play that game huh!

Click to collapse



I have like 10 invites, who wants one? (PM your Gmail if you do) 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

Guys I want to root my phone but I am too scared.  
Tell me some more positive things about rooting my phone so I would get over the thought of Not doing it. 

I need a little push up. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Guys I want to root my phone but I am too scared.
> Tell me some more positive things about rooting my phone so I would get over the thought of Not doing it.
> 
> I need a little push up.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was like this when i got my first phone. Heart in mouth on the first boot that seemed to take forever. My first was a htc which as most will tell you is a pita,  my s3 was simplicity itself compared to the saga. Just read the guides, read again, make sure you've got all your files to hand and odin, adb installed. Read again, make a coffee and then when your head hurts and your eyes are watering pick up your phone and put it in your pocket and read one more time, then do exactly as the guides say, don't try to cut corners of miss anything out. You'll be fine 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I was like this when i got my first phone. Heart in mouth on the first boot that seemed to take forever. My first was a htc which as most will tell you is a pita,  my s3 was simplicity itself compared to the saga. Just read the guides, read again, make sure you've got all your files to hand and odin, adb installed. Read again, make a coffee and then when your head hurts and your eyes are watering pick up your phone and put it in your pocket and read one more time, then do exactly as the guides say, don't try to cut corners of miss anything out. You'll be fine
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



That's what I am talking about.  

Thanks

The S3 is not my first Android but I am back to android nearly after a year from lumia. Another thing is the android I had was a GY,  low end cheap device so I was not at all scared. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Another thing is the android I had was a GY,  low end cheap device so I was not at all scared.
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Kinda like the s3 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Kinda like the s3
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



:flipoff2: 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Kinda like the s3
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse








 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Kinda like the s3
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I have worked hard for paying for the phone. Don't make fun of it pleez or pleej or please






jugg1es said:


> :flipoff2:
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse





Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I have worked hard for paying for the phone. Don't make fun of it pleez or pleej or please
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im not making fun, I've got the s3 int

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I have worked hard for paying for the phone. Don't make fun of it pleez or pleej or please
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im not making fun, I've got the s3 int
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Me too

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I am trying to be funny ofcourse.  That's why three types of please

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I am trying to be funny ofcourse.  That's why three types of please

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I am trying to be funny ofcourse.  That's why three types of please

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I am trying to be funny ofcourse.  That's why three types of please

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

P.S.  The s3 isn't a low end device I was just rustling you jigglies

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I am trying to be funny ofcourse.  That's why three types of please

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

I declare TouchWiz sucks big time

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

I declare TouchWiz sucks big time

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

I declare TouchWiz sucks big time

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 30, 2013)

Touchpiss sucks 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 30, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You'd do well to heed his words. Your posts come off as provocative and challenging at times - not what we need in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay. *sadface*

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am trying to be funny ofcourse.  That's why three types of please
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slim and googy-max kernel ftw

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Slim and googy-max kernel ftw
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Done

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Done
> 
> Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Don't use zram or causes lag atm. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Don't use zram or causes lag atm.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



What is that? 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## roofrider (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Guys I want to root my phone but I am too scared.
> Tell me some more positive things about rooting my phone so I would get over the thought of Not doing it.
> 
> I need a little push up.
> ...

Click to collapse



ZOMG!!

Do these species exist even today? On xda? :what: 

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> P.S.  The s3 isn't a low end device I was just rustling you juggles
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



You were rustling his juggles?


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> What is that?
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



If you have googy-max or Siyha kernel installed then install stweaks from playstore for kernel control,  don't touch anything you don't understand. It'll make sense when you look at the app

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> ZOMG!!
> 
> Do these species exist even today? On xda? :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better not have been 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> ZOMG!!
> 
> Do these species exist even today? On xda? :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 30, 2013)

My friends waited for their warranty period to be over to root their galaxies 

Sent from my  @Seraz007 

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

Galaxies = Samsung android phones [to remove any possible troll]

Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> My friends waited for their warranty period to be over to root their galaxies
> 
> Sent from my  @Seraz007
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Warranty period, what's that? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Warranty period, what's that?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



You misunderstood,  I just rooted the device. I will go to ROMs this Sunday. I have a test on Jurisprudence and regulatory affairs tomorrow. 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Warranty period, what's that?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I like the way you think 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 30, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I like the way you think
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Always read how to return to stock for warranty purposes before attempting root. And have all files to hand 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Always read how to return to stock for warranty purposes before attempting root. And have all files to hand
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



The seller of my phone hasn't a clue 
I sent back a device that was rooted with TWRP and he didn't even care 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 30, 2013)

My tooth is killing me atm  absolutely unbearable. I don't expect much sleep tonight unless it gets better very soon. It's been aching since yesterday evening non-stop and it's just got 3x worse :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------

Painkillers not helping so far. Just took another pill. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 30, 2013)

That's somewhat better. Still hurts but nowhere near as much. It's bearable now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 30, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> That's somewhat better. Still hurts but nowhere near as much. It's bearable now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Well that's good 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> My friends waited for their warranty period to be over to root their galaxies
> 
> Sent from my  @Seraz007
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My manager told me that, i told him to root the s3 he said "I'll wait till my warranty is over" 







funnypharmacist said:


> Done
> 
> Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Not to worry lad, 
It took me 2 weeks before i finally had the bawls to root my s4. 

Samsung phones are really quite simple in rooting. It's like the same process as the GY


This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Wolf Pup (Aug 31, 2013)

fifa2151 said:


> Yeah,I Was Busy.BTW,I Have Boards This Year So I Will Be Dissppered Till March
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Captain Capital, we meet again!

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 31, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> My manager told me that, i told him to root the s3 he said "I'll wait till my warranty is over"
> 
> Not to worry lad,
> It took me 2 weeks before i finally had the bawls to root my s4.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I rooted it last night and will flash some ROMs on Sunday. 
:thumbup:

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## AndroidSlave (Aug 31, 2013)

@veeman eats pineapples on the beach while sitting on an abalone sea shell

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SVII using Tapatalk 6 Beta on a dual boot system running fully featured Ubuntu touch and Firefox OS


----------



## veeman (Aug 31, 2013)

AndroidSlave said:


> @veeman eats pineapples on the beach while sitting on an abalone sea shell
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SVII using Tapatalk 6 Beta on a dual boot system running fully featured Ubuntu touch and Firefox OS

Click to collapse



How do you know so much about me?   
Also, the abalone sea shell was digging into my butt so I set up a hammock instead.


----------



## roofrider (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> My friends waited for their warranty period to be over to root their galaxies

Click to collapse



I fail to see the logic there.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 31, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I fail to see the logic there.

Click to collapse



Why? 
It makes sense 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## roofrider (Aug 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why?
> It makes sense
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



If you mess something up after rooting in the warranty period you can roll back to stock if possible and even if that's not possible the chances of them fixing your phone for free are high, if not you pay.

I can't see any advantage in bricking your phone after the warranty has expired, you're going to pay for it no matter what.

Or am i missing something here?


----------



## veeman (Aug 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Why?
> It makes sense
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



No, HTC makes Sense. Not Samsung.


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 31, 2013)

Ssup people  and agree with Roofie there.. I flashed slimbean on Jeff's Vibrant in I guess 3 days of getting it


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2013)

veeman said:


> How do you know so much about me?
> Also, the abalone sea shell was digging into my butt so I set up a hammock instead.

Click to collapse




You can't miss a 80 foot reptile playing in the sand. 



This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> I fail to see the logic there.

Click to collapse



Exactly. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> I fail to see the logic there.

Click to collapse



Exactly. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> I fail to see the logic there.

Click to collapse



Exactly. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> I fail to see the logic there.

Click to collapse



Exactly. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

My friends rooted their phone. Guess what was the first reason ?
Even same applies to me too

Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## darkshadow246 (Aug 31, 2013)

roofrider said:


> If you mess something up after rooting in the warranty period you can roll back to stock if possible and even if that's not possible the chances of them fixing your phone for free are high, if not you pay.
> 
> I can't see any advantage in bricking your phone after the warranty has expired, you're going to pay for it no matter what.
> 
> Or am i missing something here?

Click to collapse



Oh yeah 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> My friends rooted their phone. Guess what was the first reason ?
> Even same applies to me too
> 
> Sent from my @Seraz007

Click to collapse



What was the secret reason? Secret photos of chicks in / directory? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What was the secret reason? Secret photos of chicks in / directory?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Low internal mem

Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## Groot (Aug 31, 2013)

i like the idea of @Gogeta bombarding seraz's notifications! haha!


A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

& I like where this is going....

Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## ppero196 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have S3 Mini 8)

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Aug 31, 2013)

bad

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> & I like where this is going....
> 
> Sent from my @Seraz007

Click to collapse


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Meh. My xda notification count is over 300. Never check it

Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Meh. My xda notification count is over 300. Never check it
> 
> Sent from my @Seraz007

Click to collapse





i haz important stuff notified to me


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> i haz important stuff notified to me

Click to collapse





Sent from my @Seraz007


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Sent from my @Seraz007

Click to collapse



hmm okay 

You asked for it >_<


----------



## Groot (Aug 31, 2013)

idk bout you guys but alex goot and friends version of one more night is AWESOME!

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Deadly (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Meh. My xda notification count is over 300. Never check it
> 
> Sent from my @Seraz007

Click to collapse



Reported for abusing such a nice feature


----------



## Groot (Aug 31, 2013)

i wanna do it too! you want it mr.deadly? :sly:

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Reported for abusing such a nice feature

Click to collapse



Are u serious 

Sent from my  @Seraz007 

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------







Sent from my ....,......


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 31, 2013)

"Sent from my crushed soul" fits better, gogeta. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Aug 31, 2013)

that's quite good :thumbup:

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> "Sent from my crushed soul" fits better, gogeta.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





Sent from my ....,......


----------



## Groot (Aug 31, 2013)

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse





Sent from my ....,......


----------



## kangerX (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow we're still doing train thingy 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Groot (Aug 31, 2013)

choo choo! 

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

Now that's INDIA





Sent from my paradise city :thumbup:


----------



## kangerX (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Now that's INDIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



`_` http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45094040#post45094040


gotta love the spirit of the people :awesome:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Now that's INDIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that real? Wtf :what:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## kangerX (Aug 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Is that real? Wtf :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Yeah ! 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## roofrider (Aug 31, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Yeah !
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



A one off incident probably?


----------



## kangerX (Aug 31, 2013)

roofrider said:


> A one off incident probably?

Click to collapse



It's not like they are sitting up there just to pose for the foreigners with dslrs in shorts with big ass sunglasses are they 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 31, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Yeah !
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



That's crazy. I know I've seen pics of buses with people all over them but a train are you kidding me.

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## kangerX (Aug 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's crazy. I know I've seen pics of buses with people all over them but a train are you kidding me.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Loads of YouTube on it too it's unimaginable 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 31, 2013)

Deadly said:


> Reported for abusing such a nice feature

Click to collapse





Hello everybody.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's crazy. I know I've seen pics of buses with people all over them but a train are you kidding me.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Sadly not a joke people are seen doing that but that picture is just some rare off incident.

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's crazy. I know I've seen pics of buses with people all over them but a train are you kidding me.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Nope man its true 

a indian friend of mine showed this to me  

i wonder how the train's still movin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 31, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Nope man its true
> 
> An Indian friend of mine showed this to me
> 
> i wonder how the trains still movin

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Downloading Slim Bean 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## kangerX (Aug 31, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Nope
> 
> i wonder how the train's still movin

Click to collapse



Trains... Sigh .....

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 31, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Trains... Sigh .....
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



So which state it is? 

Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 31, 2013)

people! help me find a wordpress theme! i want my posts to have a slide show of pics with written content. Something with that please!!!!!!! really urgent!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 31, 2013)

Our state doesn't have trains. 

We're a very busy metropolitan island as small as Hong Kong, trains would make no sense here since there's not so much area for it to cover aprox 200km of land and an area surrounded by water. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Aug 31, 2013)

http://www.instantshift.com/2013/05/17/40-free-wordpress-themes-for-food-and-recipe-blog/

the 4th one?? how do i upload it?? man.. im freaking out! i have to submit it before 12am.


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 31, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> So which state it is?
> 
> Sent from my Surprise Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Mumbai local I think 

Sent from my paradise city :thumbup:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 31, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Mumbai local I think
> 
> Sent from my paradise city :thumbup:

Click to collapse



I was talking about his signature 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## Apex (Aug 31, 2013)

Sup, fellers? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey apex, 
How is it going with you? 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## Apex (Aug 31, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey apex,
> How is it going with you?
> 
> Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Not too shabby, and you? What's up? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 1, 2013)

yo guys good morning

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Not too shabby, and you? What's up?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pretty good, second year of being a pharmacist. New phone. 
Pretty good. 
:thumbup:







Eren Jaeger said:


> yo guys good morning
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Good morning buddy 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> http://www.instantshift.com/2013/05/17/40-free-wordpress-themes-for-food-and-recipe-blog/
> 
> the 4th one?? how do i upload it?? man.. im freaking out! i have to submit it before 12am.

Click to collapse



If you're using your own WP, then you use the theme uploaded. Otherwise, you can't upload it.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 1, 2013)

Well I'm off to school. Gotta start Year 9. And I'm going to realise again how much I hate my school, and much prefer my public one in England, even though it doesn't have fancy ass tiles on the floor.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well I'm off to school. Gotta start Year 9. And I'm going to realise again how much I hate my school, and much prefer my public one in England, even though it doesn't have fancy ass tiles on the floor.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Best of luck 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> If you're using your own WP, then you use the theme uploaded. Otherwise, you can't upload it.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Someone.. thanks  done with it anyways.

foodybus.wordpress.com

people do check it out and tell me how more i can improvise on the design.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well I'm off to school. Gotta start Year 9. And I'm going to realise again how much I hate my school, and much prefer my public one in England, even though it doesn't have fancy ass tiles on the floor.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Summer Vacations over eh? Same here  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Someone.. thanks  done with it anyways.
> 
> foodybus.wordpress.com
> 
> people do check it out and tell me how more i can improvise on the design.

Click to collapse



Migrate to your own host. WordPress is hosting is like iOS. Gives you an endless amount of possibilities, feature rich content and good reliability, but when you wanna customize there's a troll standing there, going NO




Sent from my Google Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol fellow SGY former and current users. 

Remember this guy? The awesome dev? 
He's making another rom that still doesn't work. 

 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2418192 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol fellow SGY former and current users.
> 
> Remember this guy? The awesome dev?
> He's making another rom that still doesn't work.
> ...

Click to collapse



An S4 rom? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> An S4 rom?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Yup, his 3rd time already. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yup, his 3rd time already.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



But he doesn't have an S4 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 1, 2013)

What is the "command directory" on a computer?? 

I know.. noobish. but please help...


----------



## Groot (Sep 1, 2013)

sup awesome frat people

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> But he doesn't have an S4
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



He also doesn't have nexus devices yet he creates roms that won't boot

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> He also doesn't have nexus devices yet he creates roms that won't boot
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Awesome work there 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Groot (Sep 1, 2013)

atleast he strives even if he only has a sgy

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> atleast he strives even if he only has a sgy
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Releasing developments that might have a probability of damaging someone's device without warning or without even testing through various testers before releasing to the public is highly unethical and stupid. 

It's okay to dev for another device as long as the risks involved are clearly presented to the users. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Sep 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Releasing developments that might have a probability of damaging someone's device without warning or without even testing through various testers before releasing to the public is highly unethical and stupid.
> 
> It's okay to dev for another device as long as the risks involved are clearly presented to the users.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What was his previous username? ArnavGosh or something?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What was his previous username? ArnavGosh or something?

Click to collapse



He's had lots of usernames and I think at least 2 accounts. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> He's had lots of usernames and I think at least 2 accounts.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Because of frequent username changes, he username was changed to gondolier  mike channon is cool

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Groot (Sep 1, 2013)

@deathnotice01 yea but atleast he got guts

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## roofrider (Sep 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> He's had lots of usernames and I think at least 2 accounts.

Click to collapse



Quasi got a month for having multiple accounts.



Eren Jaeger said:


> @deathnotice01 yea but atleast he got guts

Click to collapse



He's a noob.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Quasi got a month for having multiple accounts.
> 
> 
> He's a noob.

Click to collapse



Quasi took on the whole mod team and trolled all over xda. It was funny and entertaining. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Summer Vacations over eh? Same here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yeah 
Still in Saudi? I demand you come and play with me.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Groot (Sep 1, 2013)

can someone tell what kind of guy this quasimodem is?

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> can someone tell what kind of guy this quasimodem is?
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



He's a computer genius who spends his time helping people because he can. He kept getting banned for dumb reasons so he went on a rant in the feedback thread and ended up getting permanently banned 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Groot (Sep 1, 2013)

wish i knew that guy a little bit earlier, what was his projects when his active?

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Releasing developments that might have a probability of damaging someone's device without warning or without even testing through various testers before releasing to the public is highly unethical and stupid.
> 
> It's okay to dev for another device as long as the risks involved are clearly presented to the users.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Arnav strikes again! 







Tezlastorme said:


> He's a computer genius who spends his time helping people because he can. He kept getting banned for dumb reasons so he went on a rant in the feedback thread and ended up getting permanently banned
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Quasi would be so happy to read your description about him, funny and friendly guy, that is a rare combination 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Quasi would be so happy to read your description about him, funny and friendly guy, that is a rare combination
> 
> Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

Click to collapse




I thought you were funny and friendly. 
So you're medium rare? 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Sep 1, 2013)

wish he would be unbanned or something

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> wish he would be unbanned or something
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



I wish the same. 
Which phone do you have? 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> I thought you were funny and friendly.
> So you're medium rare?
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> ...

Click to collapse



No I am funny, friendly and a pharmacist. 

I am very rare


Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

---------- Post added at 07:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> I thought you were funny and friendly.
> So you're medium rare?
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> ...

Click to collapse



No I am funny, friendly and a pharmacist. 

I am very rare


Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> I thought you were funny and friendly.
> So you're medium rare?
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> ...

Click to collapse



No I am funny, friendly and a pharmacist. 

I am very rare


Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## kangerX (Sep 1, 2013)

Justin bieber's also rare .....and funny in a clown_act_gone_wrong way  

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I thought you were funny and friendly.
> So you're medium rare?
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> ...

Click to collapse



No I am funny, friendly and a pharmacist. 

I am very rare


Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## kangerX (Sep 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> No I am funny, friendly and a pharmacist.
> 
> I am very rare
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why tapatalk , why 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## K.A. (Sep 1, 2013)

OMG


----------



## Groot (Sep 1, 2013)

@funnypharmacist, i have xperia x8 man 

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Why tapatalk , why
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



Exactly my point. 







Eren Jaeger said:


> @funnypharmacist, i have xperia x8 man
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Great. 


Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well I'm off to school. Gotta start Year 9. And I'm going to realise again how much I hate my school, and much prefer my public one in England, even though it doesn't have fancy ass tiles on the floor.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Hope u had a good day pup :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> wish he would be unbanned or something
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Yeah. He has loads of fake accounts now though. He sometimes just helps people out with them and sometimes posts over here. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

Had an asthma attack today, stuck in the hospital for the night. 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## kangerX (Sep 1, 2013)

Owh sorry dude

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Owh sorry dude
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



Its ok, I am used to it now. 
I am more disappointed coz I was going to flash slim Bean tonight

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## roofrider (Sep 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Had an asthma attack today, stuck in the hospital for the night.
> 
> Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Sucks man.
My mom was plagued by it years back, laugh hard and boom. Thankfully it doesn't attack her that often now.

Btw Y U NO BUY N4 instead of S3?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sucks man.
> My mom was plagued by it years back, laugh hard and boom. Thankfully it doesn't attack her that often now.
> 
> Btw Y U NO BUY N4 instead of S3?

Click to collapse



N4 is still not available at the store in my city so if I wanted a N4 I would have to wait for 15 days. 
So I got the S3, on the very same day 

My asthma is equally troublesome for 12 years now

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 1, 2013)

Sup muffins 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## kangerX (Sep 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Its ok, I am used to it now.
> I am more disappointed coz I was going to flash slim Bean tonight
> 
> Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



You mad brah ? Its just a phone....Health always comes first (unless you're greenifying yourself) 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## roofrider (Sep 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> N4 is still not available at the store in my city so if I wanted a N4 I would have to wait for 15 days.
> So I got the S3, on the very same day

Click to collapse



No flipkart service?  :sly:



> My asthma is equally troublesome for 12 years now

Click to collapse



No treatment helped? She says it's yoga that helped her but then us younguns can't do no yoga lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 1, 2013)

Playing Batman arkham city is pain in the A$$$, trying from 2 days:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## kangerX (Sep 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No flipkart service?  :sly:
> 
> 
> No treatment helped? She says it's yoga that helped her but then us younguns can't do no yoga lol.

Click to collapse



Yoga helps a lot ... removees most of the bad effects from lungs (like automotive emmision  , cigarette etc )

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am more disappointed coz I was going to flash slim Bean tonight

Click to collapse



Made me laugh.

And, school still sucks. Sucks even more now. With the new timetable, I can tell this year will be pure stress and bull**** from the teachers and the school itself.
They also removed the only thing in the middle of the week where the students chill out and have fun.  Enjoyed that.
So yeah, every week of school will be pure stress.

Oh, also, I found out that technically teenagers are all mentally ill! I'm mentally ill now guys!


----------



## kangerX (Sep 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Made me laugh.
> .
> 
> Oh, also, I found out that technically teenagers are all mentally ill! I'm mentally ill now guys!

Click to collapse



Where d'you learn that 


sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 1, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Where d'you learn that
> 
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



Mentally ill = hormonal imbalance
Teenagers have hormonal imbalance.

Oh and...


----------



## kangerX (Sep 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Mentally ill = hormonal imbalance
> Teenagers have hormonal imbalance.
> 
> Oh and...

Click to collapse



Just a phase man enjoy it  it gets weirder as soon as the 'teen' vanishes from your age..


sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Mentally ill = hormonal imbalance
> Teenagers have hormonal imbalance.

Click to collapse



That's kinda disturbing.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's kinda disturbing.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Just a theory though.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## kangerX (Sep 1, 2013)

Hate it when tapatalk does this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 1, 2013)

Pizza your thread just got finished!

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Pizza your thread just got finished!
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



You mean the Kitteh thread?

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You mean the Kitteh thread?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the title, boss! 





Sent from my Google Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Apex (Sep 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks for the title, boss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for being a good pal, QF! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 1, 2013)

Herpey berthdey Queefy 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks for the title, boss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday!

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 1, 2013)

Apex said:


> Thanks for being a good pal, QF!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its been my pleasure 




.


Tezlastorme said:


> Herpey berthdey Queefy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Thanks man



Sent from my Google Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Just wanted to be sure.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Just wanted to be sure.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

Ouch.. My tooth has been aching really bad non-stop for 3 days now. I'm on painkillers constantly now. :thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks for the title, boss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday you grumpy wumpy lumpy queefy you. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2013)

My calendar never lies! 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

kangerX said:


> You mad brah ? Its just a phone....Health always comes first (unless you're greenifying yourself)
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



I was trying to be funny 







roofrider said:


> No flipkart service?  :sly:
> 
> 
> No treatment helped? She says it's yoga that helped her but then us younguns can't do no yoga lol.

Click to collapse



Nope they don't deliver to my location

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Happy birthday you grumpy wumpy lumpy queefy you.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Thanks man
Also, I'm Faiz M now. Not Faiz Winchester 





Sent from my Google Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks man
> Also, I'm Faiz M now. Not Faiz Winchester
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does your name really start with M or is it fake again? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 1, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks man
> Also, I'm Faiz M now. Not Faiz Winchester
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hmm, Faiz Molotov. 

Sounds nice and soviet. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> View attachment 2228209
> 
> My calendar never lies!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you get it in your calendar?  This not on mine. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 1, 2013)

Happy birthday quantum foam! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 1, 2013)

good morning and a happy happy birthday QuantumFoam! best wishes and best lucks! cheers

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> How did you get it in your calendar?  This not on mine.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Google did it for me, ask him, he knows why.

I dunno, i just went and reviewed my tasks for today and there it was


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 2, 2013)

Queefy missed my "Happy Birthday" 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday to you 
QuantumFoam! 

Btw guys I am back home. 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday mystery man 

---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------

Also.. Slim build 8 scuks big time now... False battery indication.. Missing settings.. And darn slow at times.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday QF 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## cascabel (Sep 2, 2013)

happy bday mr. foam.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Queefy!

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday foamy

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## a.cid (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy birthday @QuantumFoam !


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 2, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Happy birthday @QuantumFoam !

Click to collapse



Haven't seen you around lately, how is it hanging? 


Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## roofrider (Sep 2, 2013)

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> Haven't seen you around lately, how is it hanging?

Click to collapse



In a.cid's voice, "Short, shriveled and always to the left"


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> In a.cid's voice, "Short, shriveled and always to the left"[/QUOTE]
> Ewww
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse


----------



## roofrider (Sep 2, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Ewww
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



You want me to post a pic so you can ewww even more?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> In a.cid's voice, "Short, shriveled and always to the left"

Click to collapse



Oh you are so funny :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 2, 2013)

Less talk, moare booze, fun, trains and tities. Also cake.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Less talk, moare booze, fun, trains and tities. Also cake.

Click to collapse



Toga? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You want me to post a pic so you can ewww even more?

Click to collapse



Sure? Would lol like a monster if you got banned.







deathnotice01 said:


> tities. Also cake.

Click to collapse



All I want. Dos Tetas


Sent from my iDroid


----------



## a.cid (Sep 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Haven't seen you around lately, how is it hanging?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Hah, I used to dwell in OT once upon a time.

I'm cool, things are looking good. How're you?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 2, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Happy birthday quantum foam!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks BD!






.


Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning and a happy happy birthday QuantumFoam! best wishes and best lucks! cheers
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse






Thanks man




.


Android Pizza said:


> Queefy missed my "Happy Birthday"
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Thanks man
Don't call me that






.


funnypharmacist said:


> Happy birthday to you
> QuantumFoam!
> 
> Btw guys I am back home.
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks man





.


TeeJay!! said:


> Happy birthday mystery man
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------
> 
> Also.. Slim build 8 scuks big time now... False battery indication.. Missing settings.. And darn slow at times.

Click to collapse




Mystery man?
Thanks






.


DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Happy birthday QF
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse






Thanks!





.


cascabel said:


> happy bday mr. foam.

Click to collapse




Thanks lurkosaurus





.


Wolf Pup said:


> Happy Birthday Queefy!
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse




Like I said. Don't call me that
Thanks





.


Gogeta said:


> Happy birthday foamy
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse




Thanks





.


a.cid said:


> Happy birthday @QuantumFoam !

Click to collapse




Monsieur Mod, Gracias





.


Oh you 
Thanks






.


DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Toga?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Toga!





.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 2, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Sure? Would lol like a monster if you got banned.

Click to collapse



Here is an awesome gif


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 2, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Hah, I used to dwell in OT once upon a time.
> 
> I'm cool, things are looking good. How're you?

Click to collapse



I am fine too! 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 2, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Yeah
> Still in Saudi? I demand you come and play with me.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Just got back  School started day before yesterday but I am tired so I skipped school today

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Just got back  School started day before yesterday but I am tired so I skipped school today
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You got so tired from Saturday school  

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Don't call me that

Click to collapse



Everyone calls you that...I had no idea you didn't like it.
Sorry!

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 2, 2013)

kangerX said:


> You got so tired from Saturday school
> 
> sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!

Click to collapse



I wasn't talking about Saturday school. I was tired after travelling.. Wolf would know

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Everyone calls you that...I had no idea you didn't like it.
> Sorry!
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Google it and you had know why he doesn't like that name

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 09:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Everyone calls you that...I had no idea you didn't like it.
> Sorry!
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Google it and you had know why he doesn't like that name

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I wasn't talking about Saturday school. I was tired after travelling.. Wolf would know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Does your name really start with M or is it fake again?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Something tells me that's going to be ignored

Also, Happy Birthday again Foamy(again) 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I wasn't talking about Saturday school. I was tired after travelling.. Wolf would know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh... Wat...  why does everything mean something offensive these days? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Something tells me that's going to be ignored
> 
> Also, Happy Birthday again Foamy(again)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thanks
Also, it does start with M, Tezla

Sent from my Google Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks
> Also, it does start with M, Tezla
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Also, do you wear a tin foil hat? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------

And are you related to veeman? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

And are you related to veeman? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 AM ----------

And are you related to veeman? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Also, do you wear a tin foil hat?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Multiple 






Sent from my Google Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Multiple
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You look like Christmas turkey with all that kitchen foil 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 2, 2013)

That new YouTube UI is so.........


OMG OMG OMG OMG Its so awesome I can't control myself and is so excited that I forgot punctuations OMG OMG

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That new YouTube UI is so.........
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG Its so awesome I can't control myself and is so excited that I forgot punctuations OMG OMG
> ...

Click to collapse



What new YouTube UI? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## roofrider (Sep 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That new YouTube UI is so.........
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG OMG Its so awesome I can't control myself and is so excited that I forgot punctuations OMG OMG
> ...

Click to collapse



You sound like you're having an orgasm.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> What new YouTube UI?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



The update that came out a few days ago. I just uodated







roofrider said:


> You sound like you're having an orgasm.

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sucks man.
> My mom was plagued by it years back, laugh hard and boom. Thankfully it doesn't attack her that often now.
> 
> Btw Y U NO BUY N4 instead of S3?

Click to collapse



There's N4 in India/Bangalore?







QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks for the title, boss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday man 
Hope you enjoy the day

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Just got back  School started day before yesterday but I am tired so I skipped school today
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Good luck. What do you think about the king changing the damn weekdays? In England, we would've gotten a years notice. But no, flippin king gives us a week... Honestly.


Android Pizza said:


> Everyone calls you that...I had no idea you didn't like it.
> Sorry!
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Same. The meaning is NASTY.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> There's N4 in India/Bangalore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is the IT hub of India so obviously it should be available  it was introduced later june-ish I think but n4 grabbed crazy market

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## roofrider (Sep 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> There's N4 in India/Bangalore?

Click to collapse



Haven't checked it's availability in retail outlets, but flipkart!
And Croma.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Haven't checked it's availability in retail outlets, but flipkart!
> And Croma.

Click to collapse



Crap 
I can't believe it 
It's 24,990
Need it 
Have to convince my dad to get it after grade 10
Thanks 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 2, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Good luck. What do you think about the king changing the damn weekdays? In England, we would've gotten a years notice. But no, flippin king gives us a week... Honestly.
> 
> Same. The meaning is NASTY.

Click to collapse



I personally think its absolutely great. Goes with international weekends better. And it was announced months back dude.. You never knew? 
And..stop talking like that......

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Sep 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks
> Also, it does start with M, Tezla
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Happy birthday ye tit. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> Also, do you wear a tin foil hat?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We are the same person. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Crap
> I can't believe it
> It's 24,990
> Need it
> ...

Click to collapse



Save for the N5


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I personally think its absolutely great. Goes with international weekends better. And it was announced months back dude.. You never knew?
> And..stop talking like that......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I knew about it before it happened. And yes, I think it is great, but the fact he only gave a weeks notice is very irresponsible.
And.. Okay..


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 2, 2013)

Got an awesome case for my phone, it fits a bit loose but looks great



Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Got an awesome case for my phone, it fits a bit loose but looks great
> View attachment 2229882
> 
> Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Looks great :thumbup:

sent from my dark muffin

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> Save for the N5

Click to collapse



It'll probably come to India extremely late and I don't think my dad would let me buy it 

sent from my dark muffin

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> Save for the N5

Click to collapse



It'll probably come to India extremely late and I don't think my dad would let me buy it 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Got an awesome case for my phone, it fits a bit loose but looks great
> View attachment 2229882
> 
> Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Looks a 3 year old kid's painting gone bad


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Sep 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Looks a 3 year old kid's painting gone bad
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You're not allowed to have opinions.


----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2013)

So. Freaking. Bored right now. 

Entertain me, you fools! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Google it and you had know why he doesn't like that name
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse











Wolf Pup said:


> Same. The meaning is NASTY.

Click to collapse



OH MY GOD I'm so sorry @QuantumFoam, I didn't know! 

And I thought I had it bad with Pasta!

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> So. Freaking. Bored right now.
> 
> Entertain me, you fools!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Enjoy some quality, *entertaining* jokes.
*I have not read these*



        *The Gay in the Bar

A gay guy walks into a bar and says "bartender give me a brewskie."The bartender says, "We don't serve your kind here."The gay continues, "I'll just sit in the corner and drink my beer and won't say anything."The bartender says, "Well, all right!" and pours a beer.A while later a cowboy walks in and says "Bartender give me a beer! I'm so thirsty I could lick the sweat off a cow's balls" A voice is heard from the corner. "Moo! Moo! Buckaroo!"

**Category: Miscellaneous

**The Unhappy Nun

The contemplative routine of the convent was being disrupted by the presence of workmen converting the electrical service from overhead lines to buried cable. Mother Superior called the electric company's complaint department to ask for help."The profanity these men use constantly is unsuitable for our community. You must make them stop cursing so much.", said the nun."Very well, sister. But you must make allowances for their habits. Even when they are trying to be tactful, they will still tend to call a spade a spade.", said the company spokeswoman.Mother superior then observed, "I think the term they actually use is '****ing shovel!'".

**Category: Miscellaneous

**Blonde on Horseback

A blonde from California decides to try horseback riding, even though she has had no lessons or prior experience. She mounts the horse unassisted and the horse immediately springs into motion. It gallops along at a steady and rhythmic pace, but the blonde begins to slip from the saddle.In terror, she grabs for the horse's mane, but cannot seem to get a firm grip. She tries to throw her arms around the horse's neck, butshe slides down the side of the horse anyway. The horse gallops along, seemingly oblivious to its slipping rider. Finally, giving up her frail grip, she leaps away from the horse to try and throw herself to safety.Unfortunately, her foot has become entangled in the stirrup, she is now at the mercy of the horse's pounding hooves as her head is struck against the ground over and over. As her head is battered against the ground, she is mere moments away from unconsciousness when to her great fortune . . . the Supermarket manager sees her and shuts the horse off.

**Category: Miscellaneous

**FBI Agent for Hire

3 men where at the FBI Building for a job interview.The first man walked into the office . The interviewing FBI agent said "To be in the FBI you must be loyal, dedicated, and give us your all. Your wife is in the next room. I want you to go in there and shoot her with this gun." The man took the gun, hesitated, and said "Sorry, I can't do it."The next interviewee came into the office. The Agent said "To be in the FBI you must be loyal, dedicated, and give us your all. Your wife is in the next room.I want you to go in there and shoot her with this gun." The man took the gun, walked into the room, then walked out. "Sorry," he said.The last man came into the office. The inverviewer said "To be in the FBI you must be loyal, dedicated, and give us your all. Your wife is in the next room. I want you to go in there and shoot her with this gun." The man took the gun and went into the room. The Agent heard 6 shots, silence, then a lot of screaming. The man came out of the room and said "Someone loaded the gun with blanks, so I beat her to death with the curtain railing!"

**Category: Miscellaneous

**The Cremation

Minutes before the cremation, the undertaker quietly sat down nextto the grieving widow. "How old was your husband?" he asked."He was ninety-eight," she answered softly. "Two years older than Iam.""Really?" the undertaker said. "Hardly worth going home, wouldn'tyou say?"

**Category: Miscellaneous
    


Would you like another type of entertainment?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 3, 2013)

edensgy8 said:


> It would be really appreciated!

Click to collapse



Get your ten posts elsewhere!

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2013)

edensgy8 said:


> It would be really appreciated!

Click to collapse



Reported. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Get your ten posts elsewhere!
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



I've already made 10 posts 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 3, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've already made 10 posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Go home your drunk 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Go home your drunk
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



You made me lol IRL 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You made me lol IRL
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Doesn't take much, does it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Go home your drunk
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I am home but wish I was drunk. Does that count?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> Doesn't take much, does it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 :banghead: ....




 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

Mr. Apex...am I a member? 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 3, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I am home but wish I was drunk. Does that count?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Will you be drunk soon? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

@darkshadow, better wait for N5 to release & then buy N4, price will be too damn lower

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 3, 2013)

8GB Nexus 4 Now Out of Stock on Google Play - http://pulse.me/s/pTqNR

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> 8GB Nexus 4 Now Out of Stock on Google Play - http://pulse.me/s/pTqNR
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



We don't have that service in India 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Will you be drunk soon?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I will be in about 9 hours when I go to the pub for a few :beer:


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> 8GB Nexus 4 Now Out of Stock on Google Play - http://pulse.me/s/pTqNR
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



I know. I was mad. I was going to buy it tomorrow. 






KidCarter93 said:


> I will be in about 9 hours when I go to the pub for a few :beer:

Click to collapse



Hey! How'd that poker tournament go?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 3, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I will be in about 9 hours when I go to the pub for a few :beer:

Click to collapse



?:beer:?:beer:?:beer:?:beer:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I know. I was mad. I was going to buy it tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Aww man that sux. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey! How'd that poker tournament go?

Click to collapse



Not too great actually but I made up for it by winning just under £300 throughout today


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 3, 2013)

This thread is full of win http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45210257

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 3, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not too great actually but I made up for it by winning just under £300 throughout today

Click to collapse



I lost -$1,700 while testing a gambling client software on an actual gaming environment. 

It was fun also the cursing me part even though it was my first time playing poker. Lucky bashturds got to keep those cash. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I lost -$1,700 while testing a gambling client software on an actual gaming environment.
> 
> It was fun also the cursing me part even though it was my first time playing poker. Lucky bashturds got to keep those cash.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 3, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I lost -$1,700 while testing a gambling client software on an actual gaming environment.
> 
> It was fun also the cursing me part even though it was my first time playing poker. Lucky bashturds got to keep those cash.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Losing 1700$ was fun? :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 3, 2013)

Wait ...why it is *-$1700*? :sly::sly::sly:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> @darkshadow, better wait for N5 to release & then buy N4, price will be too damn lower
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Decided I won't buy it coz only 8 gb is available here which is too less 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## roofrider (Sep 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Decided I won't buy it coz only 8 gb is available here which is too less
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



No, it's all 16 gb :sly:.
link?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 3, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No, it's all 16 gb :sly:.
> link?

Click to collapse



Oh wait It's 16 gb 
Sorry 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Losing 1700$ was fun? :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse







Gogeta said:


> Wait ...why it is *-$1700*? :sly::sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



The client which was owner of that gambling software paid for everything. 

Oh you don't realize how much these people own in a day! It really does get people addicted like the way drugs do. $1700 is nothing to them. 

they're even happier if you win, since they know you'll come back for more. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Oh wait It's 16 gb
> Sorry
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



So you gonna buy one then right cause its the 16gb u wanted? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys! What's up? 

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## InfinityFTW (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So you gonna buy one then right cause its the 16gb u wanted?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



That is if I get good grades and 16 gb is perfect
8 is too low
I badly need to ace the exams







funnypharmacist said:


> Hey guys! What's up?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse




InfinityFTW said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup guys
NM here




I might get into big trouble in school tomorrow 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I might get into big trouble in school tomorrow
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Y? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 3, 2013)

Holy crap! Anybody see this ridiculous kitkat crap? An why the heck would it be 4.4??? We need 5.0 NAO. 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 3, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Holy crap! Anybody see this ridiculous kitkat crap? An why the heck would it be 4.4??? We need 5.0 NAO.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doesn't look whole lotta ridiculous to me

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes sucks that wet are gonna get 4.4 next. I'm sad 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## kangerX (Sep 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes sucks that wet are gonna get 4.4 next. I'm sad
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



:sly:






sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 3, 2013)

Played with my friend's kitten today  He was nice, and cute. But afterwards he jumped off to go to bed. He bit me for trying to make him dance, too.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm back for good now and will be online more often. :beer::beer:

Missed you guys. Hope everyone's been doing great. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey everyone. I'm back for good now and will be online more often. :beer::beer:
> 
> Missed you guys. Hope everyone's been doing great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did the custody battle go, if you don't mind me asking? You can always tell me to f........ O..... 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> How did the custody battle go, if you don't mind me asking? You can always tell me to f........ O.....
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Well, everything actually went great. I have full custody  but I did workout an agreement to let her mother see her every other weekend. I couldn't just let her not see our daughter you know? Thanks for asking though.

How've you been?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Well, everything actually went great. I have full custody  but I did workout an agreement to let her mother see her every other weekend. I couldn't just let her not see our daughter you know? Thanks for asking though.
> 
> How've you been?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats, i suspected that was why you wasn't around. I'm doing well thanks, works hectic but I'm enjoying it again. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Congrats, i suspected that was why you wasn't around. I'm doing well thanks, works hectic but I'm enjoying it again.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Yea, that and I've been working my ass off and trying to get my sh1t together. 

But hey, as long as you're enjoying work again, that's all that matters :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey everyone. I'm back for good now and will be online more often. :beer::beer:
> 
> Missed you guys. Hope everyone's been doing great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to hear you'll be hanging out more! We missed ya, brother! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey everyone. I'm back for good now and will be online more often. :beer::beer:
> 
> Missed you guys. Hope everyone's been doing great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday!!

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> Glad to hear you'll be hanging out more! We missed ya, brother!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Says the man who's never here 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Says the man who's never here
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Op is a busy man, mate...unlike you trolls with no life and no extra curricular activities   :victory:


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Op is a busy man, mate...unlike you trolls with no life and no extra curricular activities   :victory:

Click to collapse



Says the man who appears to be spending more and more time in an office, not getting too old are you? Heart not what it used to be 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Says the man who appears to be spending more and more time in an office, not getting too old are you? Heart not what it used to be
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Work is killing me mate...literally!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 3, 2013)

kangerX said:


> :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup that's how I feel 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Apex (Sep 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Says the man who's never here
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I go through my phases.  Gotta make that paper, ya gnaw mean? 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> I go through my phases.  Gotta make that paper, ya gnaw mean?
> 
> View attachment 2232632
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy bday Axis 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Axis! 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy birthing day Axis

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Well, everything actually went great. I have full custody  but I did workout an agreement to let her mother see her every other weekend. I couldn't just let her not see our daughter you know? Thanks for asking though.
> 
> How've you been?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday, congrats, and welcome back.

You're a good man, clearly putting your daughter's needs first.



In other news, The Wife is in the hospital the third time in 3 days. Getting ridiculous, but we may have a lawsuit against CVS Pharmacy.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey everyone. I'm back for good now and will be online more often. :beer::beer:
> 
> Missed you guys. Hope everyone's been doing great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! Happy Birthday! Have a great day! What's up?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 4, 2013)

Apex said:


> Glad to hear you'll be hanging out more! We missed ya, brother!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea man, its about time eh? 






funnypharmacist said:


> Happy birthday!!
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



Thank ye 






RohinZaraki said:


> Happy bday Axis
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Thank ye 






Android Pizza said:


> Happy Birthday Axis!
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse




Thank ye 




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Happy birthing day Axis
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Thank ye 






jRi0T68 said:


> Happy birthday, congrats, and welcome back.
> 
> You're a good man, clearly putting your daughter's needs first.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I do what I have to do. 






Ichigo said:


> Hey! Happy Birthday! Have a great day! What's up?

Click to collapse



Thanks :thumbup:
Just been doin what I do haha. How are things with you?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## cascabel (Sep 4, 2013)

happy birthday Axis. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Axis!

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> happy birthday Axis. :beer::beer::beer:

Click to collapse











Wolf Pup said:


> Happy birthday Axis!
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



THANKS GUYS! 
:beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> THANKS GUYS!
> :beer::beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



So how are things with you?

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Apex (Sep 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey everyone. I'm back for good now and will be online more often. :beer::beer:
> 
> Missed you guys. Hope everyone's been doing great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 4, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2233510
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't know veeman was enlisted in the US airforce. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Apex (Sep 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I didn't know veeman was enlisted in the US airforce.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



They had to re-engineer some flight controls for his tiny hands. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> So how are things with you?
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Things are actually really good. 
With you?







Apex said:


> View attachment 2233510
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude.... That is awesome haha 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Sep 4, 2013)

Freedom: Let's share the $#¡T outta it! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Sep 4, 2013)

I feel terrible even though some great things happened today. Idk why. 

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> THANKS GUYS!
> :beer::beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Happy birthday ye tit. 

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> THANKS GUYS!
> :beer::beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Happy birthday ye tit.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Changed my mind. Too sad/personal/scary.

MTM, please delete this post if you read this.


----------



## Apex (Sep 4, 2013)

Duder, we're all here for you if you need anything. Just let us know, brother. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> I feel terrible even though some great things happened today. Idk why. [

Click to collapse




jRi0T68 said:


> Changed my mind. Too sad/personal/scary.
> 
> MTM, please delete this post if you read this.

Click to collapse





as long as you're part of this house, you've always got us as ears to listen and hearts to heal


----------



## Deadly (Sep 4, 2013)

Yo alan, zach! whats up?

@ jriot.. what happened? you can surely talk to us about anything, man.. we are here to listen and help out if its possible 



Eren Jaeger said:


> i wanna do it too! you want it mr.deadly? :sly:
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse






Gogeta said:


> Are u serious
> 
> Sent from my   @Seraz007
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OFC, i was JK.. but that made you stop alright 

but seriously though. thats really irritating if someone keeps doing that for more than 5 posts as a prank..  @Seraz007



Ichigo said:


> Hello everybody.

Click to collapse



well, that pic is may be due to your html editing skill?  :silly:


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> OFC, i was JK.. but that made you stop alright
> 
> but seriously though. thats really irritating if someone keeps doing that for more than 5 posts as a prank..  @Seraz007

Click to collapse



But I got a pM from mod

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> But I got a pM from mod
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



that waz me


----------



## Deadly (Sep 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> But I got a pM from mod
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



I dont report before i tried talking to the one who is abusing mention system via pm or thread. So, i didnt report.. but looks like seraz did got irritated enough to report 

i wonder how undercover survived it though.. :silly:

any comments @undercover?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I dont report before i tried talking to the one who is abusing mention system via pm or thread. So, i didnt report.. but looks like seraz did got irritated enough to report
> 
> i wonder how undercover survived it though.. :silly:
> 
> any comments @undercover?

Click to collapse



Just ignored it i think, or turned them off until people got fed up 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Sep 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> that waz me

Click to collapse



*Seriously... *

 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Sep 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I dont report before i tried talking to the one who is abusing mention system via pm or thread. So, i didnt report.. but looks like seraz did got irritated enough to report
> 
> i wonder how undercover survived it though.. :silly:
> 
> any comments @undercover?

Click to collapse



Survived what? Mentions? Just asked people politely to stop. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> Survived what? Mentions? Just asked people politely to stop.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea, people mentioned you but don't think you were a part of someone's sig.
Let the assault begin.


----------



## undercover (Sep 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Yea, people mentioned you but don't think you were a part of someone's sig.
> Let the assault begin.

Click to collapse



That's been tried. 

He didn't live a long and happy live. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Sep 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> That's been tried.
> 
> He didn't live a long and happy live.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



life*

FTFY 

and switching off that feature, for time of that assault is what any level headed guy would do i guess @ glenn..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> life*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> and switching off that feature, for time of that assault is what any level headed guy would do i guess @ glenn..

Click to collapse



Nice quiet mention there, almost missed it 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Y?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Beat up a guy in school

Principal told us not to repeat it so nothing happened 






Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey everyone. I'm back for good now and will be online more often. :beer::beer:
> 
> Missed you guys. Hope everyone's been doing great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday man
Sorry for being a bit late 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## veeman (Sep 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> Survived what? Mentions? Just asked people politely to stop.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Right.... Politely.....


----------



## undercover (Sep 4, 2013)

veeman said:


> Right.... Politely.....

Click to collapse



Of course. I said sorry after taking my foot off his head. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Beat up a guy in school
> 
> Principal told us not to repeat it so nothing happened
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are a gangster... Stay away from me 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 4, 2013)

BeerChameleon said:


> Jeep pics!!! Interior pics later
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



awesome !

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> You are a gangster... Stay away from me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



gangsta*


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 4, 2013)

Epic troll is epic:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2431864

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

kangerX said:


> awesome !
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a hair dressers car, should have been here whilst he was waiting for the 'amp mount'
:banghead:






Prawesome said:


> Epic troll is epic:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2431864
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Suprised it stayed open for so long, @Archer is slow 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey guys i think its time i introduce myself and apply for the membership (they're still open for new members i hope)  

So here it goes , My name is chris , I'am from Banglore , an engineering student , joined XDA in 2011-ish . Been part of online phone modding forums back from 2006 onwards in various forums. Basically a modder good at ARM disassembly exe/dlls (used to hack stuff , write ROM patches for symbian but thats past , life catches on). recently got campus placement in TATA motors . currently owning sgs3. love anything gadget and automobile  Met some good people like DowntownJeffBrown , wolf pup  In social life i do everything a student should not..a metal head, tv show freak, :sly:
I guess thats all  
Doctor adviced me to not type too much i will disclose more stuff as time goes by..

_sent from my marijunated muffin_

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Its a hair dressers car, should have been here whilst he was waiting for the 'amp mount'
> :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:sly: 
_sent from my marijunated muffin_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are a gangster... Stay away from me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse




I'm not 
That guy kept saying some crap and then punched me so I put him on the ground and kept punching him
This was the first serious fight I've had in 2 years 
I normally don't fight 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm not
> That guy kept saying some crap and then punched me so I put him on the ground and kept punching him
> This was the first serious fight I've had in 2 years
> I normally don't fight
> ...

Click to collapse



Good.

Don't fight unless you have to (and can win). If you absolutely wreck someone, then the next home someone starts something and you tell them they're not worth your time, but they can hit you if they'd like the criminal charges and civil suit, then nobody says it's because you're a wimp.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good.
> 
> Don't fight unless you have to (and can win). If you absolutely wreck someone, then the next home someone starts something and you tell them they're not worth your time, but they can hit you if they'd like the criminal charges and civil suit, then nobody says it's because you're a wimp.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I honestly didn't expect to win 
The guy acts all strong and likes punching people to show it 

And yeah I don't fight much and I avoid getting into conflicts with the really tough guys coz I got majorly screwed like 3 years back and I don't think I fought much after that 
I avoid fights but sometimes my anger takes the best of me 
When I get really pissed, I lose all control so I try to not get pissed 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I honestly didn't expect to win
> The guy acts all strong and likes punching people to show it
> 
> And yeah I don't fight much and I avoid getting into conflicts with the really tough guys coz I got majorly screwed like 3 years back and I don't think I fought much after that
> ...

Click to collapse



My last fight was 6 years ago, had a blow on the neck which pain lasted for weeks. I lost and it was okay. 

I hate fights, i don't care being called coward or chicken but i stay away from them as much as possible.

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> My last fight was 6 years ago, had a blow on the neck which pain lasted for weeks. I lost and it was okay.
> 
> I hate fights, i don't care being called coward or chicken but i stay away from them as much as possible.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well even I don't like them but like I said 
If I get angry, I completely lose control and sometimes I don't even realize what I do and say 
I often regret saying stuff later after I calm down but I lose half of my sense and I don't think when I get angry 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Apex (Sep 4, 2013)

I was a fighter all growing up. But, my last was in High School. I came out fine, but the guy I was fighting was rushed to the emergency room to get his head stapled back shut. Kinda made me realize that fighting wasn't for me after that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

Apex said:


> I was a fighter all growing up. But, my last was in High School. I came out fine, but the guy I was fighting was rushed to the emergency room to get his head stapled back shut. Kinda made me realize that fighting wasn't for me after that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




What did you do to him? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 4, 2013)

I used to fight a lot but nothing good ever comes of it. But I'm glad you stood up for yourself bro cause now people with think twice before messing with you. 


>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

Guess everyone here fought when they were teens 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Guess everyone here fought when they were teens
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Haha yup it tends to be the time when people fight the most. Well that and our early to mid 20's.

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 4, 2013)

I have never had any fights my while life.. I am a crappy fighter and I know it so I stay away from it as much as I can.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I have never had any fights my while life.. I am a crappy fighter and I know it so I stay away from it as much as I can..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Weren't you a decent kid  
You won't know how good a fighter you are unless you fight 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 4, 2013)

The peaceful ones are the ones that can't be stopped when they're enraged ... True ... 

yup that's me


----------



## cascabel (Sep 4, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> The peaceful ones are the ones that can't be stopped when they're enraged ... True ...
> 
> yup that's me

Click to collapse



true. don't enrage a paient man. 

sup frattos.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 4, 2013)

We are yakuza, yakuza fight, no? @RohinZaraki 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> We are yakuza, yakuza fight, no? @RohinZaraki
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Read 'the art of war' 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 4, 2013)

Guys you have to talk me out of  fight.

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Guys you have to talk me out of  fight.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



DoooEtttttt 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Guys you have to talk me out of  fight.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



So you like fights? 
Aren't you gonna be a pharmacist and aren't you funny 
The 2 things I wouldn't expect from a fighter 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> DoooEtttttt
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



There is some guy in my college, who keeps making fun of me. I was ignoring in since day one but one and a half year later, he still keeps going on. Others laughing is his only motivation. I was not the kind of guys who is made fun of before not even in the highschool. I was not one of the cool kids either but I was doing fine. 
Now being made fun of is getting on my nerves

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> So you like fights?
> Aren't you gonna be a pharmacist and aren't you funny
> The 2 things I wouldn't expect from a fighter
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



That's why I want to be talked out of it.

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> So you like fights?
> Aren't you gonna be a pharmacist and aren't you funny
> The 2 things I wouldn't expect from a fighter
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



That's why I want to be talked out of it.

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> So you like fights?
> Aren't you gonna be a pharmacist and aren't you funny
> The 2 things I wouldn't expect from a fighter
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



That's why I want to be talked out of it.

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> There is some guy in my college, who keeps making fun of me. I was ignoring in since day one but one and a half year later, he still keeps going on. Others laughing is his only motivation. I was not the kind of guys who is made fun of before not even in the highschool. I was not one of the cool kids either but I was doing fine.
> Now being made fun of is getting on my nerves
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember there used to be a guy like that who used to keep making fun of me
I punched him in the face and he started crying 
Never made fun of me again 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> So you like fights?
> Aren't you gonna be a pharmacist and aren't you funny
> The 2 things I wouldn't expect from a fighter
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



That's why I want to be talked out of it.

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Weren't you a decent kid
> You won't know how good a fighter you are unless you fight
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Not necessarily.. But I have a way with my mouth if I lose patience.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Not necessarily.. But I have a way with my mouth if I lose patience..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse




We're alike, you and I.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Not necessarily.. But I have a way with my mouth if I lose patience..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



The same here.

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## Deadly (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Guess everyone here fought when they were teens
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I never fought.. i'm good with words and usually end up finishing the issue with just words.. not that i dont feel the urge to punch.. but as prawn said, due to my physique i dont feel i'm good with fighting.. so i avoid it as much as possible.. but, i dont back down in argument..


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Not necessarily.. But I have a way with my mouth if I lose patience..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> We're alike, you and I.

Click to collapse











funnypharmacist said:


> The same here.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



All mouth and no trousers 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Sep 4, 2013)

Wusses! Wusses all around!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

I only fight when necessary,  then i make sure i get the last one in. 
I don't like fighting but i can handle myself which suprises most people because I'm only 6 feet and weigh 10 stone,  and I'm the quietest one normally near the back until it kicks off, then I'm way out in front going for the biggest bloke i can see

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ 10 stone? Whats that?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> ^^ 10 stone? Whats that?

Click to collapse



140 lb 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Deadly (Sep 4, 2013)

GALAXY GEAR looks promising  anyone watching samsung event live?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 4, 2013)

Deadly said:


> GALAXY GEAR looks promising  anyone watching samsung event live?

Click to collapse



I was busy celebrating my decision of getting rid of the lumia.

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I only fight when necessary,  then i make sure i get the last one in.
> I don't like fighting but i can handle myself which suprises most people because I'm only 6 feet and weigh 10 stone,  and I'm the quietest one normally near the back until it kicks off, then I'm way out in front going for the biggest bloke i can see
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



That's a good height 
I don't know how much 140 lbs is 
Edit: I'm almost your weight 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> That's a good height
> I don't know how much 140 lbs is
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



About 63.5 kilo

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> About 63.5 kilo
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Yeah checked it out 
You're pretty light 
I'm 61 kilos

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah checked it out
> You're pretty light
> I'm 61 kilos
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Im one of those you have to watch for,  i get underestimated because I'm tall and skinny. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im one of those you have to watch for,  i get underestimated because I'm tall and skinny.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Tall is good in fights 
Height is an advantage 
Half of my classmates find it hard to take me down because I'm taller than most guys and skinny = fast 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Tall is good in fights
> Height is an advantage
> Half of my classmates find it hard to take me down because I'm taller than most guys and skinny = fast
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



A few years of martial arts training helps 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> A few years of martial arts training helps
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I used to go for taekwondo 
But damn it was useless 
I didn't improve my strength or improve my fighting style

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 4, 2013)

Guys can you share some wonderful wallpapers with me.

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Guys can you share some wonderful wallpapers with me.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



There's a thread with some cool wallpapers but all of them are for SGY 
The guy resized them for it but you could try them
 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2015871 


sent from my dark muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> There's a thread with some cool wallpapers but all of them are for SGY
> The guy resized them for it but you could try them
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2015871
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That worked well. The thread has a full Res rar too. Why would anyone use rar instead of zip?
Some + point

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Guys can you share some wonderful wallpapers with me.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2313566

A few more wallpaper for our S4 [wallpaper lady]

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2313566
> 
> A few more wallpaper for our S4 [wallpaper lady]
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Cool!

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> That worked well. The thread has a full Res rar too. Why would anyone use rar instead of zip?
> Some + point
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



You could try but I guess it would be too small for the S3 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> About 63.5 kilo
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I weigh more than you.  Most doctors get surprised because I am not really fat and I am going

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I weigh more than you.  Most doctors get surprised because I am not really fat and I am going
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Technically I'm underweight and they are Suprised when they hear how much i eat 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Technically I'm underweight and they are Suprised when they hear how much i eat
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Surprised at how much you eat or how less you eat?  

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## kangerX (Sep 4, 2013)

That awkward moment when you get ignored :sly: 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 4, 2013)

What's that noise? 
Must just be wind. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kangerX (Sep 4, 2013)

...But but wind doesn't make noise .. The sound is produced when it hits any object :sly:

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Apex (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What did you do to him?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I split his head wide open. 





kangerX said:


> Hey guys i think its time i introduce myself and apply for the membership (they're still open for new members i hope)
> 
> So here it goes , My name is chris , I'am from Banglore , an engineering student , joined XDA in 2011-ish . Been part of online phone modding forums back from 2006 onwards in various forums. Basically a modder good at ARM disassembly exe/dlls (used to hack stuff , write ROM patches for symbian but thats past , life catches on). recently got campus placement in TATA motors . currently owning sgs3. love anything gadget and automobile  Met some good people like DowntownJeffBrown , wolf pup  In social life i do everything a student should not..a metal head, tv show freak, :sly:
> I guess thats all
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice to meet you, Chris. We're in discussions regarding opening up some new Fraternity Pledge spots. We'll let you know. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 4, 2013)

Apex said:


> I split his head wide open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay cool 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 4, 2013)

Apex said:


> I split his head wide open.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




How? 






kangerX said:


> Okay cool
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



Love the signature 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## kangerX (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Love the signature
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Its healthy to greenify one's life BTW you still up 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Apex (Sep 4, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> How?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I smashed his head in with the end of a wrought iron bedpost. It's not something I'm exactly proud of, and I still regret ever hurting another man that badly. But, I was young and a bit troubled. Now, moving right along. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> I smashed his head in with the end of a wrought iron bedpost. It's not something I'm exactly proud of, and I still regret ever hurting another man that badly. But, I was young and a bit troubled. Now, moving right along.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 5, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Its healthy to greenify one's life BTW you still up
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



I stay up late some days 
I couldn't sleep yesterday 







Apex said:


> I smashed his head in with the end of a wrought iron bedpost. It's not something I'm exactly proud of, and I still regret ever hurting another man that badly. But, I was young and a bit troubled. Now, moving right along.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How badass were you 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## veeman (Sep 5, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Its healthy to greenify one's life BTW you still up
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



Lol, greenify. ISWYDT


----------



## roofrider (Sep 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> 140 lb
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



kilograms please.  I thought the English followed the metric system.
But not worries, i can deal with lb. 

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Tall is good in fights
> Height is an advantage
> Half of my classmates find it hard to take me down because I'm taller than most guys and skinny = fast
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



And your height is? :sly:


----------



## kangerX (Sep 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I stay up late some days
> I couldn't sleep yesterday
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same well almost heh  biological clock is destroyed


----------



## veeman (Sep 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> 140 lb
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



You're only 140lbs? You lightweight, you.  

I'm 6ft and 165lbs. 

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Tall is good in fights
> Height is an advantage
> Half of my classmates find it hard to take me down because I'm taller than most guys and skinny = fast
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I thought sprinters were usually short-ish.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lol, greenify. ISWYDT

Click to collapse



:angel: idk what iz you mean by that


----------



## veeman (Sep 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Tall is good in fights
> Height is an advantage
> Half of my classmates find it hard to take me down because I'm taller than most guys and skinny = fast
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I thought sprinters were usually short-ish.

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




kangerX said:


> :angel: idk what iz you mean by that

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oasisfeng.greenify&hl=en


----------



## kangerX (Sep 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're only 140lbs? You lightweight, you.
> 
> I'm 6ft and 165lbs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah Body mass index must be above 10.5..
me 5.10 need to grow moarrrr *_*


----------



## veeman (Sep 5, 2013)

kangerX said:


> :angel: idk what iz you mean by that

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oasisfeng.greenify&hl=en


----------



## kangerX (Sep 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I thought sprinters were usually short-ish.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



me is kidding sir I know teh glory of greenify and other greenify az welll


----------



## veeman (Sep 5, 2013)

kangerX said:


> me is kidding sir I know teh glory of greenify and other greenify az welll

Click to collapse





Stay out of trouble


----------



## kangerX (Sep 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Stay out of trouble

Click to collapse



its actually a family tradition , grandpa , and his father all you get the gist .. a must in estival seasons ..but yeah can't continue forever...


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 5, 2013)

Just to drop in.. I had this classmate who wanted to have a fight because I insulted him in front of his crush. He is a shorty.he came running towards me and I just held his head in my hand and he kept punching the air around me. Everyone started laughing their ass out and the dude went away fully embarrassed. Had a talk with him later and now we are best buddies


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Just to drop in.. I had this classmate who wanted to have a fight because I insulted him in front of his crush. He is a shorty.he came running towards me and I just held his head in my hand and he kept punching the air around me. Everyone started laughing their ass out and the dude went away fully embarrassed. Had a talk with him later and now we are best buddies

Click to collapse



i only thought that happened in cartoons only?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Surprised at how much you eat or how less you eat?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



How much,  i eat loads of pasta, rice, chicken eggs etc, etc







veeman said:


> You're only 140lbs? You lightweight, you.
> 
> I'm 6ft and 165lbs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe lightweight, I'd still run rings round you 


_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## roofrider (Sep 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Just to drop in.. I had this classmate who wanted to have a fight because I insulted him in front of his crush. He is a shorty.he came running towards me and I just held his head in my hand and he kept punching the air around me. Everyone started laughing their ass out and the dude went away fully embarrassed. Had a talk with him later and now we are best buddies

Click to collapse



Is he like 5'2"?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm 7'3" :sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> i only thought that happened in cartoons only?

Click to collapse



It actually did happen


----------



## undercover (Sep 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're only 140lbs? You lightweight, you.
> 
> I'm 6ft and 165lbs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



6 foot and 98kg,used to be of muscle, but too busy lately so.... Fat. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> 6 foot and 98kg,used to be of muscle, but too busy lately so.... Fat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The chubby ruski 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> kilograms please.  I thought the English followed the metric system.
> But not worries, i can deal with lb.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm 6'
And 61 kgs 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


>

Click to collapse



Better give him a new build.prop 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't even have a clue how tall I am 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I don't even have a clue how tall I am
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



+1
Btw look at your post count in this thread 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## undercover (Sep 5, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Just to drop in.. I had this classmate who wanted to have a fight because I insulted him in front of his crush. He is a shorty.he came running towards me and I just held his head in my hand and he kept punching the air around me. Everyone started laughing their ass out and the dude went away fully embarrassed. Had a talk with him later and now we are best buddies

Click to collapse



Why did you insult him? From what you've described you embarrassed him and then embarrassed him again. Why? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm 6'
> And 61 kgs
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Dafuq! All you guys are 6'
I has sads now. 

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Why did you insult him? From what you've described you embarrassed him and then embarrassed him again. Why?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because he's evil. :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## undercover (Sep 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dafuq! All you guys are 6'
> I has sads now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you a shortie? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Are you a shortie?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, 5'11" but i've always wanted to hit that 6' mark.  Can't grow no more.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> +1
> Btw look at your post count in this thread
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Why? What is it? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Sep 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No, 5'11" but i've always wanted to hit that 6' mark.  Can't grow no more.

Click to collapse



In medieval times they had a way to do it... It wasn't pleasant though and normally they would overdo it to the point of ripping hands off. Just saying, you might want to consider this option. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Just saying, you might want to consider this option.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doubt it...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Deadly (Sep 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No, 5'11" but i've always wanted to hit that 6' mark.  Can't grow no more.

Click to collapse



i know exactly how it feels.. for some reason i wanted to be 6 since when i was a kid.. but, i'm stuck at 179 cms..  and around 64-67 kg.. ya, underweight too..


----------



## roofrider (Sep 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> In medieval times they had a way to do it... It wasn't pleasant though and normally they would overdo it to the point of ripping hands off. Just saying, you might want to consider this option.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This one?




No thanks, i'm not that desperate.

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




Deadly said:


> i know exactly how it feels.. for some reason i wanted to be 6 since when i was a kid.. but, i'm stuck at 179 cms..  and around 64-67 kg.. ya, underweight too..

Click to collapse



HA! I'm one teeny tiny cm more than you.
You're not underweight, probably at the lower end of ideal bmi that's all.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 5, 2013)

Rain + Bangalore + traffic = mother of nightmares :'(

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 5, 2013)

WTF PEOPLE! 

I'm 5'7" and 54kg.
Screw all of you tall people! 

I'm not short in my population though the average male height for us is 5'5" -  5'8"

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> WTF PEOPLE!
> 
> I'm 5'7" and 54kg.
> Screw all of you tall people!
> ...

Click to collapse



Aaaaaaaaaaaaand another one.
6'4" and 80kg 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No, 5'11" but i've always wanted to hit that 6' mark.  Can't grow no more.

Click to collapse



I have 3 years of growth left 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> In medieval times they had a way to do it... It wasn't pleasant though and normally they would overdo it to the point of ripping hands off. Just saying, you might want to consider this option.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I watched a TV documentary about weird surgical procedures. In Russia there is surgeon who will break your legs and then put a device with 2 rings one one above the break and one below connected by screws. He would then turn the screws a small amount everyday as the bone heals you can grow up to 2-3  inches in 6 months time. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I watched a TV documentary about weird surgical procedures. In Russia there is surgeon who will break your legs and then put a device with 2 rings one one above the break and one below connected by screws. He would then turn the screws a small amount everyday as the bone heals you can grow up to 2-3  inches in 6 months time.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



That doesn't only happen in Russia,  it's actually quite commonplace for some conditions. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> WTF PEOPLE!
> 
> I'm 5'7" and 54kg.
> Screw all of you tall people!
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the average for females over here, are you sure you're male? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

No title? 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That doesn't only happen in Russia,  it's actually quite commonplace for some conditions.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I know it's can't be used as a cosmetic surgery here. Only for people with one short leg or any other medical condition 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> snip.snip
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



I'm just gonna leave this here 
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23971537

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23971537
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



HAHAHA WHAT? 
Lmao! :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Why did you insult him? From what you've described you embarrassed him and then embarrassed him again. Why?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I actually didn't insult him. He just didn't take a joke well and all of it happened just when she was passing by.. I laughed the most and well he wanted to have a go at me. He had this macho image on college. ( but actually no one bothered ). So he wanted a fight and later I explained it to him what had happened and things.. Cooled him down and things


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23971537
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 Teh poor mayor Kitteh. Damn jealous dogs and their assassination attempts against Teh kittehs in power. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## veeman (Sep 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> How much,  i eat loads of pasta, rice, chicken eggs etc, etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure you would. I'm not a very good runner.


----------



## roofrider (Sep 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm sure you would. I'm not a very good runner.

Click to collapse



You'll be the first to go when the zombie apocalypse is here.


----------



## veeman (Sep 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You'll be first to go when the zombie apocalypse is here.

Click to collapse



I'm a bamboosaurus. I'll use my hiding skills and become disguised as bamboo.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's the average for females over here, are you sure you're male?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Last time i check i ain't got no tities, so yeap I'm pretty sure. 

We're relatively short in the world's perspective. 


This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yo Jeff you getting the sexi nexi 5? Because im getting DAT sexi nexi.

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That doesn't only happen in Russia,  it's actually quite commonplace for some conditions.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, Chinese, Japanese, Koreans and Philippinos does look a bit feminine. Both physically and by their voice

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 5, 2013)

The note 3 is crazy! 
Killer specs and now with a leather back instead of plastic 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> The note 3 is crazy!
> Killer specs and now with a leather back instead of plastic
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



It's still a plastic back but with a leather look and feel to it.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## roofrider (Sep 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Well, Chinese, Japanese, Koreans and Philippinos does look a bit feminine. Both physically and by their voice
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol, Dn is going to kill you.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, Dn is going to kill you.

Click to collapse



I know :'D But I see Asians almost everyday, especially Philippinos 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi 





Devildog78965 said:


> Yo Jeff you getting the sexi nexi 5? Because im getting DAT sexi nexi.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone

Click to collapse



And you know this 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Lol, Dn is going to kill you.

Click to collapse



But he's trekking the truth 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Lol, Dn is going to kill you.

Click to collapse



But he's telling the truth 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Well, Chinese, Japanese, Koreans and Philippinos does look a bit feminine. Both physically and by their voice
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Maybe he's one of those ladyboys 







deathnotice01 said:


> Last time i check i ain't got no tities, so yeap I'm pretty sure.
> 
> We're relatively short in the world's perspective.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've known a few flat chested females in the past 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 5, 2013)

Started watching breaking bad last on Monday and finished three seasons today, wonderful!

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## roofrider (Sep 5, 2013)

Wait....
...so now DN is actually a she? 

We've been conned!


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Started watching breaking bad last on Monday and finished three seasons today, wonderful!
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



Everyone watching it

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wait....
> ...so now DN is actually a she?
> 
> We've been conned!

Click to collapse



Really? How much did you pay? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Really? How much did you pay?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



More than it was worth, 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 5, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Started watching breaking bad last on Monday and finished three seasons today, wonderful!
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



Its crazy fun :sly:

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 5, 2013)

Like my mobile SIG? Lel

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone 


You know my brother is @Android Pizza!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Like my mobile SIG? Lel
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The mention?

I'm touched! Thank you for caring about me!

(In other words, I don't give a crap. My mention emails are turned off )

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## veeman (Sep 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Well, Chinese, Japanese, Koreans and Philippinos does look a bit feminine. Both physically and by their voice
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



My Chinese friend has the deepest voice known to mankind 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

rhazahrd said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



Spamming "after" you have ten posts?
That's a first

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## kangerX (Sep 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> My Chinese friend has the deepest voice known to mankind
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Dunno about their voice people I've met had normal voice 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Apex (Sep 5, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Like my mobile SIG? Lel
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who the fu¢k are you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> Who the fu¢k are you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A somewhat annoying brony who likes to stalk me. He followed me here I assume 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Well, Chinese, Japanese, Koreans and Philippinos does look a bit feminine. Both physically and by their voice
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse












KidCarter93 said:


> It's still a plastic back but with a leather look and feel to it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I think it looks absolutely horrible, the note 2 looked better.



jugg1es said:


> Maybe he's one of those ladyboys
> 
> I've known a few flat chested females in the past
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



DON'T MAKE ME CAPSLOCK YOU TO DEATH!



roofrider said:


> Wait....
> ...so now DN is actually a she?
> 
> We've been conned!

Click to collapse



Just like Itchy's a she? It's nothing but ****ty conspiracy.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 6, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Its crazy fun :sly:
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



Yeah! Total fun!
I plan on finishing season 4 today.

Sent from my Smokin' hot S3


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yeah! Total fun!
> I plan on finishing season 4 today.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



That breaking bad guy always reminds me of Gordon Freeman from half life.


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> WTF PEOPLE!
> 
> I'm 5'7" and 54kg.
> Screw all of you tall people!
> ...

Click to collapse



im 5'9 nearing 5'10 now, have 3 more years left of growing! im a Filipino too!

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I think it looks absolutely horrible, the note 2 looked better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That breaking bad guy always reminds me of Gordon Freeman from half life.

Click to collapse



Yeah only less hairs and bit old 

sent from marijuanated muffin

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> Yeah! Total fun!
> I plan on finishing season 4 today.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' hot S3

Click to collapse



Meh , wish I could erase my memory just so I could watch my fav shows again and again.

Damn I have no life >_>

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That breaking bad guy always reminds me of Gordon Freeman from half life.

Click to collapse








_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 6, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I think it looks absolutely horrible, the note 2 looked better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.. I didn't mean any offence. You guys are the most polite people I have seen and I am not saying simply to make you feel better. I meet Filipinos almost everyday in shops and such.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



This is what i had in mind when i said that.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah he does look kinda like Gordon Freeman lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 6, 2013)

After that fight, my respect in school got boosted like crazy 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

*bravo* mr. respected man

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> *bravo* mr. respected man
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

i got into fights countless of times, and now i can feel no pain with my adrenaline rush on every fight

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 6, 2013)

Everything is so big in PAC


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

why man?

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

I lol'd.
In the feedback thread lol.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45347434


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I lol'd.
> In the feedback thread lol.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45347434

Click to collapse



What is to lol at? I see no lulz.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

@roofrider +1 haha!

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I lol'd.
> In the feedback thread lol.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45347434

Click to collapse



Hey roofie. How's it going?


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What is to lol at? I see no lulz.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



The fact that someone asked about family?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> The fact that someone asked about family?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse





 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

what's loling there is that the guy suddenly did that out of nowhere, pretty much unexpected and funny 

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> what's loling there is that the guy suddenly did that out of nowhere, pretty much unexpected and funny
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Okay then...


 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

hehe, sup man?

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hehe, sup man?
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Predictable jokes.

I knew someone was gonna say that...

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

it's unpredictable for me, maybe im just stressed from exams, a lot of memorizing

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol.. I didn't mean any offence. You guys are the most polite people I have seen and I am not saying simply to make you feel better. I meet Filipinos almost everyday in shops and such..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol, none taken. 


It's mofo friday folkers! 
Time to get down for the freakends. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey roofie. How's it going?

Click to collapse



Alive and breathing!
Haven't been seeing you around much.



Prawesome said:


> The fact that someone asked about family?

Click to collapse



In that thread while he was engaged in a conversation with the mods.

But hey! Guess he was just happy to see BD!

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> It's mofo friday folkers!
> Time to get down for the freakends.

Click to collapse



I find that highly offensive, imma report you now folker!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Yay @ title!

I'll pledge now, @DowntownJeffBrown already said he'd be my "sponsor".

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've decided not to be a member 
After all what difference does it make? 
We'll all still be friends member or not

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

i want to pledge too, but i have no sponsors 

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I've decided not to be a member
> After all what difference does it make?
> We'll all still be friends member or not
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



For people like me and you....it looks like being a member means nothing.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> For people like me and you....it looks like being a member means nothing.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



You want to become one 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i want to pledge too, but i have no sponsors
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Muahahahaha!
Burn!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You want to become one
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Yes....
Do you have a problem with that?

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

it's okay, maybe i'm not meant to be a member 

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes....
> Do you have a problem with that?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Pasta... Chill.


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

oh no A.P dont let madness overcome you!

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Pasta... Chill.

Click to collapse



My name isn't Pasta.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> oh no A.P dont let madness overcome you!
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Madness? 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes....
> Do you have a problem with that?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



I don't recall saying I do
Neither do I recall acting like I do

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Edit: Tapatalk sucks


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> Who the fu¢k are you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm android pizzas brother duh

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone 


You know my brother is @Android Pizza!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I don't recall saying I do
> Neither do I recall acting like I do
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Well, you sounded a bit condescending/sarcastic...especially with that "rollseyes" emoticon.

But let's not start a fight.

I really don't see what "privileges" members get over people who post here and aren't members. 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




Devildog78965 said:


> I'm android pizzas brother duh
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Two can play at that game.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 AM ----------




Devildog78965 said:


> I'm android pizzas brother duh
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Two can play at that game.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




Devildog78965 said:


> I'm android pizzas brother duh
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Two can play at that game.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




Devildog78965 said:


> I'm android pizzas brother duh
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Two can play at that game.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




Devildog78965 said:


> I'm android pizzas brother duh
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Two can play at that game.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

We roll our eyes here all the bloody time. 
Roll them bloody eyes i say. 

I'm sure everyone will get a sponsor.

Also STAHP pasta STAHP!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well, you sounded a bit condescending/sarcastic...especially with that "rollseyes" emoticon.
> 
> But let's not start a fight.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay me and brother are playing a game!

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone 


You know my brother is @Android Pizza!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I'm android pizzas brother duh
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Two can play at that game.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> We roll our eyes here all the bloody time.
> Roll them bloody eyes i say.
> 
> I'm sure everyone will get a sponsor.
> ...

Click to collapse



TAPATALK IS EVIL!

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Two can play at that game.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
> @Devildog78965 is a stalker
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha brother you made a funny!

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone 


You know my brother is @Android Pizza!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll just leave this here


 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Yay me and brother are playing a game!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Either make meaningful posts or please stop posting. If you want to talk with your "brother", use PM. Don't use this thread as a means of communications b/w you and pizza. Some of us actually care about the contents in this thread. You are, in a way of saying, spamming this thread.

Also, guys, you can become a pledge if you want to. Don't become one if you don't want to. 
If you pledge, we are not going to gift you a gold car. If you don't pledge, we are not going to come after you begging you to pledge either. It all matters on whether or not you want to become a member of this family or not.
If you want to, great! You are one of us now and you earned your way in by making meaningful posts and maintaining a good attitude. 
If you don't want to, its fine. We won't ask you to stop posting or attack you here or anything because this is XDA and this is a public forum. We can't do that, nor will we try to. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

]





Android Pizza said:


> Well, you sounded a bit condescending/sarcastic...especially with that "rollseyes" emoticon.
> 
> But let's not start a fight.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He made a joke. Learn to take a joke. You seem to be in a bad mood. Switch off that WiFi, have a KitKat, have a break and then come back because you tend to say pretty bad things when you are in one of your mood swings

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't mess with them prawns, they are vicious creatures.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Either make meaningful posts or please stop posting. If you want to talk with your "brother", use PM. Don't use this thread as a means of communications b/w you and pizza. Some of us actually care about the contents in this thread. You are, in a way of saying, spamming this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



He's just here to annoy me

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## undercover (Sep 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Either make meaningful posts or please stop posting. If you want to talk with your "brother", use PM. Don't use this thread as a means of communications b/w you and pizza. Some of us actually care about the contents in this thread. You are, in a way of saying, spamming this thread.
> 
> Also, guys, you can become a pledge if you want to. Don't become one if you don't want to.
> If you pledge, we are not going to gift you a gold car. If you don't pledge, we are not going to come after you begging you to pledge either. It all matters on whether or not you want to become a member of this family or not.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tl;Dr version.... 

Gtfo? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tl;Dr version....
> 
> Gtfo?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Uh.. there has to be tits in there somewhere.


----------



## undercover (Sep 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Uh.. there has to be tits in there somewhere.

Click to collapse



Not with people I don't know. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not with people I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 gtfo must always be paired with tits or it'll have sads.


----------



## undercover (Sep 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> gtfo must always be paired with tits or it'll have sads.

Click to collapse



No. It doesn't involve tits with strangers. Get your facts right. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. It doesn't involve tits with strangers. Get your facts right.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no tits = roofie has sads


----------



## undercover (Sep 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> no tits = roofie has sads

Click to collapse



Oh, ffs. @jugg1es, post him some tits. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oh, ffs. @jugg1es, post him some tits.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yay!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> no tits = roofie has sads

Click to collapse









 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I'm android pizzas brother duh
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2239447
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



"Right on, Squidward!"

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Oh, ffs. @jugg1es, post him some tits.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Beat him to it 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Yay me and brother are playing a game!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can play a game too. Mine is called, @M_T_M can ban you, n00b!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oh, ffs. @jugg1es, post him some tits.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Beat him to it 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> He's just here to annoy me
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
> @Devildog78965 is a stalker

Click to collapse



Use the report button then







undercover said:


> Tl;Dr version....
> 
> Gtfo?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



More like stop-spamming-and-calm-your-tits

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> I can play a game too. Mine is called, @M_T_M can ban you, n00b!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> I can play a game too. Mine is called, @M_T_M can ban you, n00b!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Guess what? I am playing @Archer can ban him too. Damn, we rock 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Guess what? I am playing @Archer can ban him too. Damn, we rock
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I like this game. Just ask Meph how he liked it... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> I like this game. Just ask Meph how he liked it...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ya, poor Meph had to stop cheating and play the game properly, following all the rules after all. And now he's a better man. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya, poor Meph had to stop cheating and play the game properly, following all the rules after all. And now he's a better man.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Who's Meth ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadly (Sep 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Yay me and brother are playing a game!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> You know my brother is @Android Pizza!

Click to collapse



I was about to say, go create your won thread if you want to do what you said above,, but seems prawn and apex beat me to it..

and about the pledge, as prawn said.. either pledge or dont.. dont go gaga about why one should or shouldnt pledge.. its bad manners to disrespect a tradition or way of doing things here. 

and yo guys! whats uP ?? 

going out to dinner daily becomes boring 


roofrider said:


> Don't mess with them prawns, they are vicious creatures.

Click to collapse



and we got a badass prawn here too! 



RohinZaraki said:


> Who's Meth ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



your alter ego maybe?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who's Meth ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



He looks like a cross between Charlie Sheen and Bob Ross

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 6, 2013)

Deadly said:


> I was about to say, go create your won thread if you want to do what you said above,, but seems prawn and apex beat me to it..
> 
> and about the pledge, as prawn said.. either pledge or dont.. dont go gaga about why one should or shouldnt pledge.. its bad manners to disrespect a tradition or way of doing things here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup? 
Isn't having dinner out in a restaurant better than having it at home? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i want to pledge too, but i have no sponsors
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



I can sponsor you if you want I am a member. 







Apex said:


> I can play a game too. Mine is called, @M_T_M can ban you, n00b!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's something what I call funny. 

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'll just leave this hereView attachment 2239409
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
> @Devildog78965 is a stalker

Click to collapse



Ooooooo kitkat

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who's Meth ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You are an OT noob. You wouldn't know

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I can sponsor you if you want I am a member.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Your a member?  Why you not in op? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your a member?  Why you not in op?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



+1
*you're BTW 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> I can play a game too. Mine is called, @M_T_M can ban you, n00b!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*Insert another coin to continue playing  9....8...7...6...5...4...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 6, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> +1
> *you're BTW
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



:sly::beer:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your a member?  Why you not in op?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



Yeah!  I am a member too. Apex forgot to add me in the op 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## roofrider (Sep 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yeah!  I am a member too. Axis forgot to add me in the op
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



X or Y axis?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> X or Y axis?

Click to collapse



Apex I mean,  blame the autocorrect 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Apex I mean,  blame the autocorrect
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Always 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## aniket.lamba (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone can provide some nice themes for cm7 ldpi?


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm a member too :beer:


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 6, 2013)

aniket.lamba said:


> Anyone can provide some nice themes for cm7 ldpi?

Click to collapse



Wrong place  search on Google play.....

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> *Insert another coin to continue playing  9....8...7...6...5...4...

Click to collapse






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 6, 2013)

aniket.lamba said:


> Anyone can provide some nice themes for cm7 ldpi?

Click to collapse



:sly:

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2239675
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okay.....please enter the username of the next "target" and press send..,..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Okay.....please enter the username of the next "target" and press send..,..

Click to collapse



I'm afraid we're going to need a lot more than one coin


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Okay.....please enter the username of the next "target" and press send..,..

Click to collapse



If'n you don't mind, I'm gonna press the pause button. At least for the time being... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I'm afraid we're going to need a lot more than one coin

Click to collapse



Will this do?





 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Okay.....please enter the username of the next "target" and press send..,..

Click to collapse



M_T_M
/press send 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> M_T_M
> /press send
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You fool of a took!!! I can't ban me or teh universe would asplode!!! 111!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2013)

@gmaster1, why did you get my thread closed? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------

@M_T_M why? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @M_T_M why?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I think he's trying to teach gmaster a lesson.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2013)

@M_T_M why? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------

@pasta, please stop quoting my posts. You are on my ignore list for a reason,  i don't want to be reading your posts in my email either. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------

@pasta, please stop quoting my posts. You are on my ignore list for a reason,  i don't want to be reading your posts in my email either. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @M_T_M why?

Click to collapse



ask @gmaster1 not me...I just granted teh wish! :victory::victory:

Also....wadayadoing'? :silly:


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> ask @gmaster1 not me...I just granted teh wish! :victory::victory:
> 
> Also....wadayadoing'? :silly:

Click to collapse



I've just woken up after an hour or two, getting ready for my night shift tonight,  so you've got me for the next 12 hours or so 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I've just woken up after an hour or two, getting ready for my night shift tonight,  so you've got me for the next 12 hours or so
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I shall open thy thread if you answer these questions teh third:

 What... is your name?

 What... is your quest?
.
What... is the capital of Assyria? 

Gooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Awesome closing thread got closed
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Post that link one moar time and I'mma lose me cool!!!!


----------



## kangerX (Sep 6, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Just dropping in some news..... http://asia.cnet.com/singapore-based-newkia-wants-to-bring-nokia-back-62222296.htm
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Newkia , why would people even consider buying that , me wonders

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I shall open thy thread if you answer these questions teh third:
> 
> What... is your name?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jugg1es 
Staying awake at work 
Assur (you ask this way too many times) 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You fool of a took!!! I can't ban me or teh universe would asplode!!! 111!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Me thinks the universe would be a much better place :silly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Jugg1es
> Staying awake at work
> Assur (you ask this way too many times)
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse




Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Jugg1es
> Staying awake at work
> Assur (you ask this way too many times)
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


 @jugg1es... so this @M_T_M character is still kicking around?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Apex I mean,  blame the autocorrect
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45119423

NOTHING compared to this one lol! 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @pasta, please stop quoting my posts.

Click to collapse



No.

If you wish to discuss this further, feel free to PM me.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No.
> 
> If you wish to discuss this further, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Lol what's with you? If He doesn't want to be quoted by you then don't quote him, is it that hard?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol what's with you? If He doesn't want to be quoted by you then don't quote him, is it that hard?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its ok,  I'll just end up doing what he Seems to like and reporting it as misuse of mention /quote 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No.
> 
> If you wish to discuss this further, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Seriously dude, stop. It's annoying and quite frankly makes you look like a f#cktard.  For the sake of everyone here, knock it off. 

This type of ish is why you will never be considered for membership. Unless, of course, you decide to grow up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Sep 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I shall open thy thread if you answer these questions teh third:
> 
> What... is your name?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What... is the velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> What... is the velocity of an unladen swallow?

Click to collapse



Bridgekeeper: Hee hee heh. Stop. What… is your name?

King Arthur: It is ‘Arthur’, King of the Britons.

Bridgekeeper: What… is your quest?

King Arthur: To seek the Holy Grail.

Bridgekeeper: What… is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

King Arthur: What do you mean? An African or European swallow?

Bridgekeeper: Huh? I… I don’t know that. [he is thrown over]

Bridgekeeper: Auuuuuuuugh.

Sir Bedevere: How do know so much about swallows?

King Arthur: Well, you have to know these things when you’re a king, you know.

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## veeman (Sep 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Bridgekeeper: Hee hee heh. Stop. What… is your name?
> 
> King Arthur: It is ‘Arthur’, King of the Britons.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz, migrating coconuts


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol what's with you? If He doesn't want to be quoted by you then don't quote him, is it that hard?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fine.


(jugg1es)(Its ok,  I'll just end up doing what he Seems to like and reporting it as misuse of mention /quote)(end quote)

I'm not misusing anything.
Replying to a post is not abusive.






Apex said:


> Seriously dude, stop. It's annoying and quite frankly makes you look like a f#cktard.  For the sake of everyone here, knock it off.
> 
> This type of ish is why you will never be considered for membership. Unless, of course, you decide to grow up.

Click to collapse



I'll write a reply to this later.

Edit: When I've cooled off, I mean.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## eep2378 (Sep 6, 2013)

Considering new pledges, eh?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 6, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45119423
> 
> nothing compared to this one lol!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



loooooooooooool


----------



## eep2378 (Sep 6, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45119423
> 
> NOTHING compared to this one lol!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:laugh: just spit my coffee out!!


----------



## Groot (Sep 6, 2013)

@funnypharmacist really man? thanks! when can i pledge?

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'll write a reply to this later.
> 
> Edit: When I've cooled off, I mean.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Don't bother. The fact that you're in need of a "cooling off" indicates you're just not someone any of us (besides your troll stalker - and if he shows up again causing trouble he'll be in for a surprise - and Jeff) really want around. Juggles is a good friend of mine, and though at times can be easy to push toward irritation (I'm the same way), he's a sound fella and has been around much longer here than you have. That said, he holds my respect, as well as the other's in the Frat. And you've been told numerous times to quite acting a fool, but you disregard these instructions and in turn, disrespect all of us. So, I fare the well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> @funnypharmacist really man? thanks! when can i pledge?
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Pledges will be voted upon by the Governing Body of the Fraternity. So long as you have a sponsor lined up, and haven't pissed anyone off, you stand a good chance at full acceptance. :thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Pledges will be voted upon by the Governing Body of the Fraternity. So long as you have a sponsor lined up, and haven't pissed anyone off, you stand a good chance at full acceptance. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Say. ...what if I was to force meself as OP for a bit just for teh LULZ?  
Hypothetically. ..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Say. ...what if I was to force meself as OP for a bit just for teh LULZ?
> Hypothetically. ..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 7, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Say. ...what if I was to force meself as OP for a bit just for teh LULZ?
> Hypothetically. ..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



....please stay away from the Yakuza if you do...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## veeman (Sep 7, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Say. ...what if I was to force meself as OP for a bit just for teh LULZ?
> Hypothetically. ..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Dooooooooooooooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttt!!!


----------



## mtnlion (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Pledges will be voted upon by the Governing Body of the Fraternity. So long as you have a sponsor lined up, and haven't pissed anyone off, you stand a good chance at full acceptance. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What fun is life is you don't piss someone off occasionally?


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

mtnlion said:


> What fun is life is you don't piss someone off occasionally?

Click to collapse



I make time each week to piss someone off. That someone is my ex-wife. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtnlion (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> I make time each week to piss someone off. That someone is my ex-wife.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm out of thanks but that is the funniest thing I've heard all day. With my wife it's more like daily.


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

How you been, @mtnlion? Long no time no see! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mtnlion (Sep 7, 2013)

Doing good . life's pretty much normal busy as hell at home and work thinks I'm a Hebrew slave from ancient Egypt.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 7, 2013)

How's all my homies at? 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Seriously dude, stop. It's annoying and quite frankly makes you look like a f#cktard.  For the sake of everyone here, knock it off.
> 
> This type of ish is why you will never be considered for membership. Unless, of course, you decide to grow up.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Apex would you mind adding me and TeeJay!! 
in the OP we are members too. 

I could attach the link where QF told me I am a member, if you need it. 

Thanks already. 




Eren Jaeger said:


> @funnypharmacist really man? thanks! when can i pledge?
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse




PM me and don't irritate people.  This thread is a wonderful place to make friends and to have quality conversations now and then.  





deathnotice01 said:


> How's all my homies at?
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Hey DNotice what's up with you? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 7, 2013)

Tits dude, tits. 

@Funny

Hello,
It's the weekend, so it's always awesome

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Tits dude, tits.
> 
> @Funny
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










Morning lady boi 


_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning lady boi
> 
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Your assumption is disturbing, jiggly balls

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Your assumption is disturbing, jiggly balls
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Here, just for you look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 7, 2013)

And if you want...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Here, just for you look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






RohinZaraki said:


> And if you want...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Touche my friends, touche. 

The ass looks cute though. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 7, 2013)

One of the nicest looking asses I've ever seen.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Sep 7, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> @jugg1es... so this @M_T_M character is still kicking around?

Click to collapse



As if you have the right to ask that 


darkshadow246 said:


> Sup?
> Isn't having dinner out in a restaurant better than having it at home?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



well, true.. but only if you do it occasionally and you have enough in your pocket.. IYKWIM.. or else it will be PITA and boring soon trying to pick new places to eat and saving money at the same time.. :|


mtnlion said:


> What fun is life is you don't piss someone off occasionally?

Click to collapse



Then  according to you i almost never had fun in my life 

and besides you dont piss off your friends or brothers(in context with frat terms) to the extend that they will get annoyed so much that they have to put you in ignore list.. and i dont think pissing off someone is funny or enjoyment.. pulling leg is fine though. @mtnlion if you missed reply.. :silly:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> As if you have the right to ask that
> well, true.. but only if you do it occasionally and you have enough in your pocket.. IYKWIM.. or else it will be PITA and boring soon trying to pick new places to eat and saving money at the same time.. :|
> 
> Then  according to you i almost never had fun in my life
> ...

Click to collapse



If it isn't the lazy tit himself 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

anu335 said:


> For developing android mobile OS please use SDK tool. It is very useful for this............
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------
> 
> for any android mobile rooting to use APK tool. It is very helpful tool.

Click to collapse



_*Reported... *_ 



funnypharmacist said:


> Hey Apex would you mind adding me and TeeJay!!
> in the OP we are members too.
> 
> I could attach the link where QF told me I am a member, if you need it.
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm sorry I've gone so long worth out adding you both, I'll do that ASAP. Been so busy lately, but trying to make more time here. PM me with links 'n ish! 



Deadly said:


> Then  according to you i almost never had fun in my life
> 
> and besides you dont piss off your friends or brothers(in context with frat terms) to the extend that they will get annoyed so much that they have to put you in ignore list.. and i dont think pissing off someone is funny or enjoyment.. pulling leg is fine though.    @mtnlion if you missed reply.. :silly:

Click to collapse



@mtnlion is an old friend from the A2 forums. We pissed off a lot of n00bs there, or vice-versa. 

@mtnlion, I feel ya man, I've been crazy busy lately with work, and looking for new work because I'm convinced my new lady boss is really a dude and is a total *****. Don't be a stranger! :beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> @mtnlion is an old friend from the A2 forums. We pissed off a lot of n00bs there, or vice-versa.
> 
> @mtnlion, I feel ya man, I've been crazy busy lately with work, and looking for new work because I'm convinced my new lady boss is really a dude and is a total *****. Don't be a stranger! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ah, i see.. i was voicing my opinion in context of pissing off in this thread or recent pages.. not in general.. you may remember that we did had many occasion of pissing off noobs in SGY OT  which was a chaotic place in the end  so many fights and what not..


RohinZaraki said:


> If it isn't the lazy tit himself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



yo noob manga artist.. how ya been? :silly:


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> ah, i see.. i was voicing my opinion in context of pissing off in this thread or recent pages.. not in general.. you may remember that we did had many occasion of pissing off noobs in SGY OT  which was a chaotic place in the end  so many fights and what not..
> 
> yo noob manga artist.. how ya been? :silly:

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was only in that thread for a short while. Seemed a place for people to go out of their way to be confrontational and eager to catch a case of the buttmadz. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadly (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yeah, I was only in that thread for a short while. Seemed a place for people to go out of their way to be confrontational and eager to catch a case of the buttmadz.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



lol.. so how come you are online here for more than few minutes   i thought you were heading to vacation or something? is that the reason?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Pledges will be voted upon by the Governing Body of the Fraternity. So long as you have a sponsor lined up, and haven't pissed anyone off, you stand a good chance at full acceptance. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey do I need to pledge again ? 
Anyways here's the post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45285957&postcount=44362 


sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 7, 2013)

Deadly said:


> yo noob manga artist.. how ya been? :silly:

Click to collapse



Same ol' same ol'

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ext109 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey guys, message from @darkshadow246

He'll be gone for about a month. His dad took away his phone... 

sent from my M7


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 7, 2013)

thom109 said:


> Hey guys, message from @darkshadow246
> 
> He'll be gone for about a month. His dad took away his phone...
> 
> sent from my M7

Click to collapse



...wat



Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## hanisod (Sep 7, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> ...wat
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



And I quote (from our chat):
"Bros
I won't be here for like another month or so
Coz my dad is being a d***
And taking away my phone
Tell the guys on frat I'll be missing go for a while
Bye
Cya in like maybe a month"

That was his last message :'(

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 7, 2013)

i'll pledge again...

 Hi frat i'm Paul, i'm 17 from the Philippines, im now taking BS in Commerce and planning to take double major of Operations Management and Marketing if i can carry it, but if not, only Operations Management will do, i want to join this family because i want to hangout with you guys and treat you like my brother over the internet, that's all i guess, thanks 

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## roofrider (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> @mtnlion, I feel ya man, I've been crazy busy lately with work, and looking for new work because I'm convinced my new lady boss is really a dude and is a total *****. Don't be a stranger! :beer:

Click to collapse



Lol, your previous one was a bodybuilder and the new one's a dude? Noice! Must be fun!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i'll pledge again...
> 
> Hi frat i'm Paul, i'm 17 from the Philippines, im now taking BS in Commerce and planning to take double major of Operations Management and Marketing if i can carry it, but if not, only Operations Management will do, i want to join this family because i want to hangout with you guys and treat you like my brother over the internet, that's all i guess, thanks
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Cool. 

I took business management with majors in human resource and strategic management 







hanisod said:


> And I quote (from our chat):
> "Bros
> I won't be here for like another month or so
> Coz my dad is being a d***
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww, 
I feed sads for him. 


This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Sep 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Cool.
> 
> I took business management with majors in human resource and strategic management
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



is double majoring that hard?

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> is double majoring that hard?
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Not if you apply them strategically rather than conventional learning. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Sep 7, 2013)

hmm, i think i would stick to operations management to reduce pressure

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Don't bother. The fact that you're in need of a "cooling off" indicates you're just not someone any of us (besides your troll stalker - and if he shows up again causing trouble he'll be in for a surprise - and Jeff) really want around. Juggles is a good friend of mine, and though at times can be easy to push toward irritation (I'm the same way), he's a sound fella and has been around much longer here than you have. That said, he holds my respect, as well as the other's in the Frat. And you've been told numerous times to quite acting a fool, but you disregard these instructions and in turn, disrespect all of us. So, I fare the well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im not that easy to push towards irritation, except if done when I'm in a grumpy mood to begin with. Btw @undercover finally found something to get under my skin with the other day. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Groot (Sep 7, 2013)

nice avatar man @jugg1es :thumbup:

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nice avatar man @jugg1es :thumbup:
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



I've got a few thanks to @QuantumFoam :thumbup:

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im not that easy to push towards irritation, except if done when I'm in a grumpy mood to begin with. Btw @undercover finally found something to get under my skin with the other day.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



This is why I said, "at times". I'm the same way. If tired, in a bad mood, hungover, etc., better watch the Eff out! Otherwise, I'm easy going and for the most part a pretty nice dude. And Undercover has a way of finding what irks people, it's almost an art from! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Sep 7, 2013)

Good evening frattos, What did I miss?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> This is why I said, "at times". I'm the same way. If tired, in a bad mood, hungover, etc., better watch the Eff out! Otherwise, I'm easy going and for the most part a pretty nice dude. And Undercover has a way of finding what irks people, it's almost an art from!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse















SammyDroidWiz said:


> Good evening frattos, What did I miss?

Click to collapse



Nothing

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nothing
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Sep 7, 2013)

Omg, what did you get 3st in? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> Omg, what did you get 3st in?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



A drinking contest. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Im not that easy to push towards irritation, except if done when I'm in a grumpy mood to begin with. Btw @undercover finally found something to get under my skin with the other day.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



My pleasure. *giggles*
@jugg1es has become of of my best pen mates somehow and one of my favourite people on the net. He even keeps the kettle warm for me in case I pass his middle-of-nowhere one day.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> My pleasure. *giggles*
> @jugg1es has become of of my best pen mates somehow and one of my favourite people on the net. He even keeps the kettle warm for me in case I pass his middle-of-nowhere one day....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 7, 2013)

@Apex
I am unable to find the posts,  does that mean I am not a member? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## eep2378 (Sep 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> My pleasure. *giggles*
> @jugg1es has become of of my best pen mates somehow and one of my favourite people on the net. He even keeps the kettle warm for me in case I pass his middle-of-nowhere one day....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aww......how cute  :silly:

Btw, I still prefer you as tinky


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 7, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Aww......how cute  :silly:
> 
> Btw, I still prefer you as tinky

Click to collapse



I prefer him as stinky

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> A drinking contest.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Does that mean you were the most drunk or the least drunk?


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 7, 2013)

thom109 said:


> Hey guys, message from @darkshadow246
> 
> He'll be gone for about a month. His dad took away his phone...
> 
> sent from my M7

Click to collapse



Typical Indian dad.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> My pleasure. *giggles*
> @jugg1es has become of of my best pen mates somehow and one of my favourite people on the net. He even keeps the kettle warm for me in case I pass his middle-of-nowhere one day....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse














eep2378 said:


> Aww......how cute  :silly:
> 
> Btw, I still prefer you as tinky

Click to collapse











Apex said:


> View attachment 2241608
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> @Apex
> I am unable to find the posts,  does that mean I am not a member?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



I think you're good for pledging. I'll check with the GB, and let you know what's next under our new guidelines. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2241654
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> I think you're good for pledging. I'll check with the GB, and let you know what's next under our new guidelines.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pledging??  I am a member. I will look again.  I won't pledge again, why would I

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Pledging??  I am a member. I will look again.  I won't pledge again, why would I
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Force pledge lol

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Pledging??  I am a member. I will look again.  I won't pledge again, why would I
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Link me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Link me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I do seem to remember the post by QF that he is referring to, it's exact contents allude me though. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I do seem to remember the post by QF that he is referring to, it's exact contents allude me though.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



There's been a lot to keep up with, both on and off the interwebz. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Pledging??  I am a member. I will look again.  I won't pledge again, why would I
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Lol. 

I'm sure apex is still sober to put you in the list as you already passed (that was before the "mess" happened). 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I'm sure apex is still sober to put you in the list as you already passed (that was before the "mess" happened).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll get to updates tomorrow. I've been working 2 weeks straight, and put in 43 hours in my last shift. Once I'm home, me and my chameleon will relax and enjoy the sunlight, cold brew, and some PC time on the patio. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'll get to updates tomorrow. I've been working 2 weeks straight, and put in 43 hours in my last shift. Once I'm home, me and my chameleon will relax and enjoy the sunlight, cold brew, and some PC time on the patio.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Didn't know you had a chameleon  have you posted pics? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Didn't know you had a chameleon  have you posted pics?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Hold a sec, I'll find some. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Pledging??  I am a member. I will look again.  I won't pledge again, why would I
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



This one?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42427755&postcount=37747


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> This one?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=42427755&postcount=37747

Click to collapse



How could I thank you Roofie  @Apex add me up!  Yey

Thanks Roofie thanks a lot

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## roofrider (Sep 7, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> How could I thank you Roofie  @Apex add me up!  Yey
> 
> Thanks Roofie thanks a lot
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Lol, searching is simple on a PC might not be so with the app.


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Didn't know you had a chameleon  have you posted pics?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Monty: (Jackson Chameleon) 




Spike: (Bearded Dragon) 



Ribbits: (Fire Bellied Toads #1, 2, 3) 



Larry: (le Blue Lobster) 



Nibbles &  Zippy: (Pig-pigs) 



Brüno & Lola: (fur babies) 



And I've got a tank full of African Cichlids. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nothing
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



THIS
My next avatar 

sent from marijuanated muffin

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Typical Indian dad..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Its not a cliché. Well not in my case at least 

sent from marijuanated muffin

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Typical Indian dad..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Its not a cliché. Well not in my case at least 

sent from marijuanated muffin

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Monty: (Jackson Chameleon)
> 
> View attachment 2241806
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NICE ! I don't have anything more than a dog and few kitteh 

sent from marijuanated muffin

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Monty: (Jackson Chameleon)
> 
> View attachment 2241806
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NICE ! I don't have anything more than a dog and few kitteh 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Monty: (Jackson Chameleon)
> 
> View attachment 2241806
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What the zoo 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What the zoo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Inorite? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Inorite?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What do you do with them when you are travelling? Give it to your neighbours or something?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What do you do with them when you are travelling? Give it to your neighbours or something?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I have people I trust come and watch them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Monty: (Jackson Chameleon)
> 
> View attachment 2241806
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So wickedly awesome! 

It's an entire mini zoo! 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Monty: (Jackson Chameleon)
> 
> View attachment 2241806
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, the frogs look cool :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 7, 2013)

I just don't like my school here. My one in England is better. I don't like this country either.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I just don't like my school here. My one in England is better. I don't like this country either.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Where are you pup? 

Ok,  you may not like it, it may be different. Your there now so the best thing you can do is bite the bullet and make the most of it. Stop looking at the negatives and try to look for the stuff around you that's cool. There's bound to be something, if you say there's not you lie. You've just got to open your eyes and accept the change 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## veeman (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Monty: (Jackson Chameleon)
> 
> View attachment 2241806
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't know you were a zookeeper.


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

veeman said:


> I didn't know you were a zookeeper.

Click to collapse



I love animals, they taste delicious! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> I have people I trust come and watch them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahh.. Great 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 7, 2013)

Is Bruno a boxer? I love boxers... because all the ones I've known are mischievous dogs, and I think mildly bad dogs are hilarious. Great dog,personality in every boxer I've ever met.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Is Bruno a boxer? I love boxers... because all the ones I've known are mischievous dogs, and I think mildly bad dogs are hilarious. Great dog,personality in every boxer I've ever met.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Brüno is an Siberian Husky. Lola is a Catahoula mix. Both great dogs. I hear Huskys come in two different varieties - one is "strictly business" and the other is "dingbat". Mine is the second of the two. 

_Be pompous, obese, and eat cactus,
Be dull, and boring, and omnipresent,
Criticize things you don't know about,
Be oblong and have your knees removed.

Be tasteless, rude, and offensive,
Live in a swamp and be three dimensional,
Put a live chicken in your underwear,
Get all excited and go to a yawning festival._


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 7, 2013)

I just woke up and my eyes are blurry, the one on the left looked like a boxer, whereas the one on the right looks more like a showgirl. Beautiful dogs.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Where are you pup?
> 
> Ok,  you may not like it, it may be different. Your there now so the best thing you can do is bite the bullet and make the most of it. Stop looking at the negatives and try to look for the stuff around you that's cool. There's bound to be something, if you say there's not you lie. You've just got to open your eyes and accept the change
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I'm in Saudi Arabia, just like Prawn. Been here since I started posting here. So December. 

I can't think of anything cool about here right now, because, there isn't much. Even the Saudis get bored. I just don't like it here. I could go on and on.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm in Saudi Arabia, just like Prawn. Been here since I started posting here. So December.
> 
> I can't think of anything cool about here right now, because, there isn't much. Even the Saudis get bored. I just don't like it here. I could go on and on.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Have you got a camera? 
Do you like sports? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Have you got a camera?
> Do you like sports?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I have a good Sony camera and my S3. Why?
And I don't like sports.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I have a good Sony camera and my S3. Why?
> And I don't like sports.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Learn to kite surf in the dunes

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 7, 2013)

I see people pledg and no one seems to follow 'musts' from op except me , and I never got response also am I on everyone's ignore list 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

kangerX said:


> I see people pledg and no one seems to follow 'musts' from op except me , and I never got response also am I on everyone's ignore list
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



Please explain first part,  I've not followed too carefully lately and i don't think the GB have either. 

No your not in ignore lists, if you are you'd have been told 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Please explain first part,  I've not followed too carefully lately and i don't think the GB have either.
> 
> No your not in ignore lists, if you are you'd have been told
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I mean changing profile , changing the Sig stuff from OP 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Learn to kite surf in the dunes
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I don't live near the dunes. My dad probably won't let me anyway.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

kangerX said:


> I mean changing profile , changing the Sig stuff from OP
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



Name and shame time   @Apex @QuantumFoam @Deadly @Axis_Drummer,    @deathnotice01,    @Prawsome,   @ANyOneiforgot.    @undercover for giggles 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> I don't live near the dunes. My dad probably won't let me anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



start with a four string kite, that should be ok by him  work your way up 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> I don't live near the dunes. My dad probably won't let me anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



start with a four string kite, that should be ok by him  work your way up 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> I don't live near the dunes. My dad probably won't let me anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



start with a four string kite, that should be ok by him  work your way up 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Name and shame time  @Apex @QuantumFoam @Deadly @Axis_Drummer,   @deathnotice01,   @Prawsome,  @ANyOneiforgot.   @undercover for giggles
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You see, the dunes are about 2 hours away, and we are pretty busy in the week. But, I live in a nice place.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You see, the dunes are about 2 hours away, and we are pretty busy in the week. But, I live in a nice place.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



That's what i mean,  too many negatives 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Name and shame time   @Apex @QuantumFoam @Deadly @Axis_Drummer,    @deathnotice01,    @Prawsome,   @ANyOneiforgot.    @undercover for giggles
> 
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Name and shame? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

kangerX said:


> I see people pledg and no one seems to follow 'musts' from op except me , and I never got response also am I on everyone's ignore list
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



You didn't see my earlier post? I'll be meeting later with the GB to decide on a handful of new Pledges. You're on that list, so just hang tight! 

Also, I'm traveling, so no PC access at the moment. 

_Be pompous, obese, and eat cactus,
Be dull, and boring, and omnipresent,
Criticize things you don't know about,
Be oblong and have your knees removed.

Be tasteless, rude, and offensive,
Live in a swamp and be three dimensional,
Put a live chicken in your underwear,
Get all excited and go to a yawning festival._


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Name and shame?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse











kangerX said:


> I see people pledg and no one seems to follow 'musts' from op except me , and I never got response also am I on everyone's ignore list
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse











kangerX said:


> I mean changing profile , changing the Sig stuff from OP
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse





_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 7, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Name and shame?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



He dares to summon us from our lurks. 


Also wolf, 
I think Saudi is not that bad, my uncle worked there as a chef for 5 years and he said the people are great! 

Don't you hangout with your friends there? Probably find a nice cute Saudi girl to be "friends"  with? 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> He dares to summon us from our lurks.
> 
> 
> Also wolf,
> ...

Click to collapse



I dare whatchagonnasayaboutit? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## hanisod (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Where are you pup?
> 
> Ok,  you may not like it, it may be different. Your there now so the best thing you can do is bite the bullet and make the most of it. Stop looking at the negatives and try to look for the stuff around you that's cool. There's bound to be something, if you say there's not you lie. You've just got to open your eyes and accept the change
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



If you say that
Then you probably haven't been to any country in the middle east

Saudi is ok to Me

But as Pup said
It's really boring and nothing interesting in it... Other then buildings 
I like nature more
And to be honest.. I hate it there

Yes people there are quite friendly

But I hate the government and the laws....

UAE is much cooler than it 

And Pup... Why did you move from England to Saudi Arabia?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 7, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Name and shame time   @Apex @QuantumFoam @Deadly @Axis_Drummer,    @deathnotice01,    @Prawsome,   @ANyOneiforgot.    @undercover for giggles
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lel :angel:

sent from marijuanated muffin

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




Apex said:


> You didn't see my earlier post? I'll be meeting later with the GB to decide on a handful of new Pledges. You're on that list, so just hang tight!
> 
> Also, I'm traveling, so no PC access at the moment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay I'll shut up then....  lel  

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 7, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> He dares to summon us from our lurks.
> 
> 
> Also wolf,
> ...

Click to collapse



Your uncle was pretty lucky then.
And, I have no real friends here. It feels so isolated, and cut off.
And, there are no cute girls here. Okay fine one or two, not Saudi though. But don't want to get with em. Plus you don't know how I look.



hanisod said:


> If you say that
> Then you probably haven't been to any country in the middle east
> 
> Saudi is ok to Me
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly.
And, my dad's work.


Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

@kangerX No need to shut up, just bear with us! 

Also, this:




I had 10, now 5 more? Dafuq?


----------



## mtnlion (Sep 7, 2013)

So @Apex what's a good recipe for reptile? I knew that you had a chameleon but not about the rest of your menagerie. Makes me feel better about my mini farm.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> @kangerX No need to shut up, just bear with us!
> 
> Also, this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry
Bit on edge , can't seem to find smokes pack and its 2 am here 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Apex (Sep 7, 2013)

mtnlion said:


> So @Apex what's a good recipe for reptile? I knew that you had a chameleon but not about the rest of your menagerie. Makes me feel better about my mini farm.

Click to collapse



The chameleon feeds mainly on crickets, worms, and occasionally I'll take him outside with a small dish of fruit and let him hang out next to it, eating the flies. 

The Beardie eats pretty much the same, sans the flies. I'd like another chameleon, this time a Panther chameleon. They're much more colorful than most, but setting up another enclosure would be expensive.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> @kangerX No need to shut up, just bear with us!
> 
> Also, this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I still have like 10  trying to get rid of them. Anyone want one? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Groot (Sep 7, 2013)

hello guys, good morning 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Groot (Sep 7, 2013)

how bout this sir 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Groot (Sep 8, 2013)

well it's Sunday here and it's family day, so gotta go to the church and hangout with my family for awhile, see ya later frat 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## veeman (Sep 8, 2013)

Apex said:


> Morning. Waking up to this means good luck for you:
> 
> View attachment 2242269

Click to collapse



What the fffffffffff..............................................................................

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Time to party all night long 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 8, 2013)

Apex said:


> Morning. Waking up to this means good luck for you:
> 
> View attachment 2242269

Click to collapse



MY EYES! MY EYES! 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Deadly (Sep 8, 2013)

@mike_disturbed.. happy birthday!!

and brace yourselves, multi quote on the way.



roofrider said:


> Lol, searching is simple on a PC might not be so with the app.

Click to collapse



I believe its otherway around for me though.. maybe i'm too used to app search functionality i guess..


Prawesome said:


> I prefer him as stinky
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You PREFER him as stinky?? dahell did i just READ  @undercover @Prawesome whats going on  O.O


kangerX said:


> I see people pledg and no one seems to follow 'musts' from op except me , and I never got response also am I on everyone's ignore list
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



you are not on ignore list on anyone i believe.. thing is, if you dont follow all the norms, you wont be a pledge.. so if you see some pledge who isnt fulfilled all requirements.. that guy wont be in OP as pledge.. and we were just catching up to recent posts and were bit late to respond i guess... 



jugg1es said:


> Name and shame time   @Apex @QuantumFoam @Deadly @Axis_Drummer,    @deathnotice01,      @Prawsome,   @ANyOneiforgot.      @undercover for giggles
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn _

Click to collapse


_

Prawesome*  

and you better have good reason next time before summoning us, unless you want to face the consequences of your actions  :silly:


kangerX said:



			Lel :angel:

sent from marijuanated muffin

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------



Okay I'll shut up then....  lel  

sent from marijuanated muffin
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



lel??  wut? :what:


Raymond199483 said:



			Time to party all night long 

sent from Google chrome
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Hi.. wait... who are you again?_


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @mike_disturbed.. happy birthday!!
> 
> and brace yourselves, multi quote on the way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Raymond like always if your wondering about the profile picture it's just my girlfriend 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey guys 
My dad accidentally left the phone on the table and left so I thought I would say a bye myself 
I'll cya guys in maybe like a month or so 
So bye 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> My dad accidentally left the phone on the table and left so I thought I would say a bye myself
> I'll cya guys in maybe like a month or so
> So bye
> ...

Click to collapse



Hide the damn phone and say jackals ate it, not write a farewell note :banghead:

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> My dad accidentally left the phone on the table and left so I thought I would say a bye myself
> I'll cya guys in maybe like a month or so
> So bye
> ...

Click to collapse



Run away with the phone mate!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> My dad accidentally left the phone on the table and left so I thought I would say a bye myself
> I'll cya guys in maybe like a month or so
> So bye
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened?

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 8, 2013)

Wolf, hanisod

No political discussion here. Take it elsewhere please


----------



## kangerX (Sep 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @mike_disturbed.. happy birthday!!
> 
> and brace yourselves, multi quote on the way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lel is LOL equivalent but lol is too mainstream so 'lel'  :angel:
and  @mike_disturbed happy birthday 

_sent from marijuanated muffin_


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw this at my local juice/smoothie establishment.

What are they trying to say?





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## hanisod (Sep 8, 2013)

kangerX said:


> lel is LOL equivalent but lol is too mainstream so 'lel'  :angel:
> and  @mike_disturbed happy birthday
> 
> _sent from marijuanated muffin_

Click to collapse



Yeah it's his birthday....

But I don't see him 

Happy birthday from me too... Might write that also on his Facebook Wall xD (or whatever it's called)

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2013)

Deadly said:


> @mike_disturbed.. happy birthday!!
> 
> and brace yourselves, multi quote on the way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do your worst deadly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Wolf, hanisod
> 
> No political discussion here. Take it elsewhere please

Click to collapse



Grumpy grumpy is grumpy :silly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 8, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I saw this at my local juice/smoothie establishment.
> 
> What are they trying to say?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't take it but tell others you do so you'll look like a badass in their eyes

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Groot (Sep 8, 2013)

hi frat good evening! my tooth is aching again 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey there guys whats up! 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> hi frat good evening! my tooth is aching again
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



How is it hanging? 
I have had my share of toothaches, 4 dental surgeries down. 
2 more to go
Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> hi frat good evening! my tooth is aching again
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



How is it hanging? 
I have had my share of toothaches, 4 dental surgeries down. 
2 more to go
Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## Groot (Sep 8, 2013)

very painful, it's bugging me when it's sleeping time, it also wakes me up! dang i wanna get rid of it but im afraid to lose a tooth!

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi frat good evening! my tooth is aching again
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



How is it hanging? 
I have had my share of toothaches, 4 dental surgeries down. 
2 more to go
Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> very painful, it's bugging me when it's sleeping time, it also wakes me up! dang i wanna get rid of it but im afraid to lose a tooth!
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



I have lost 4 teeth.  I was gifted with 4 extra teeth, which disturbed the normal look so had them removed and have to bear with the braces for another year. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> very painful, it's bugging me when it's sleeping time, it also wakes me up! dang i wanna get rid of it but im afraid to lose a tooth!
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



I have lost 4 teeth.  I was gifted with 4 extra teeth, which disturbed the normal look so had them removed and have to bear with the braces for another year. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> very painful, it's bugging me when it's sleeping time, it also wakes me up! dang i wanna get rid of it but im afraid to lose a tooth!
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



I have lost 4 teeth.  I was gifted with 4 extra teeth, which disturbed the normal look so had them removed and have to bear with the braces for another year. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## _Variable (Sep 8, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> How is it hanging?
> I have had my share of toothaches, 4 dental surgeries down.
> 2 more to go
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you brush your teeth?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> very painful, it's bugging me when it's sleeping time, it also wakes me up! dang i wanna get rid of it but im afraid to lose a tooth!
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



I have lost 4 teeth.  I was gifted with 4 extra teeth, which disturbed the normal look so had them removed and have to bear with the braces for another year. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## Groot (Sep 8, 2013)

is dental surgery that painful? but i cant eat after having 1 tooth removed , hi sammy, whatcha doing there


Sent from muffintalk


----------



## _Variable (Sep 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> is dental surgery that painful? but i cant eat after having 1 tooth removed , hi sammy, whatcha doing there
> 
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Just chilling for the night. school again tomorrow :| *sigh*


----------



## Groot (Sep 8, 2013)

good then, im baring the pain of toothache

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> is dental surgery that painful? but i cant eat after having 1 tooth removed , hi sammy, whatcha doing there
> 
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



They numb you during surgery don't they ?

sent from marijuanated muffin

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I saw this at my local juice/smoothie establishment.
> 
> What are they trying to say?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lel ! :sly:

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Groot (Sep 8, 2013)

but the numb injection is painful, i cant imagine the pain

Sent from muffintalk

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

ima just sleep and hope the pain will be gone and wont disturb me, good night frat! 

Sent from muffintalk

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 PM ----------

ima just sleep and hope the pain will be gone and wont disturb me, good night frat! 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## _Variable (Sep 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> but the numb injection is painful, i cant imagine the pain
> 
> Sent from muffintalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:highfive: We all sleep through any pains. As said in my language, "Yan tayo eh"


----------



## Groot (Sep 8, 2013)

ima just sleep and hope the pain will be gone and wont disturb me, good night frat! 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> but the numb injection is painful, i cant imagine the pain
> 
> Sent from muffintalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pain is momentary then cloud9 :sly: good night

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> but the numb injection is painful, i cant imagine the pain
> 
> Sent from muffintalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sucks  I have toothache too atm. I went to the dentist and they gave me some antibiotics. It's helped a lot and it doesn't ache as often or as much now. I need a root canal surgery though 
The numbing injection isn't too bad. It's worse than a vaccine jab because they keep the needle in for longer, but it's only for a few seconds, then it's gone. 
Hope it gets better man :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blueberry smoothie sounds good right now 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## roofrider (Sep 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> but the numb injection is painful, i cant imagine the pain

Click to collapse



But you get to eat a huge scoop of ice cream afterwards.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 8, 2013)

My baby sisters birthday tomorrow! She's turning 1!

Sent from my iDroid

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

Oh and I've had quite a bit of surgery in my mouth. Genetic issues.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 8, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My baby sisters birthday tomorrow! She's turning 1!
> 
> Sent from my iDroid
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wish her from my side mate


----------



## Apex (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Blueberry smoothie sounds good right now
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



I'll sleep better knowing that now.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Blueberry smoothie sounds good right now
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse









_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Raymond like always if your wondering about the profile picture it's just my girlfriend
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



And we are supposed to know "Raymond"? At least introduce yourself

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

God.. I am sick of idiots making cancer jokes... Sometimes, I hate this world.. Bloody insensitive bastards

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And we are supposed to know "Raymond"? At least introduce yourself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been a member here for a while I'm just never on 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sup everyone! Figured I would make a rare appearance today! How has everyone been?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 8, 2013)

guys ! Lel at this


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

kangerX said:


> guys ! Lel at this

Click to collapse



Lol that made my day 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> I've been a member here for a while I'm just never on
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



I can't find you in the OP mate. Username change? :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Apex (Sep 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I can't find you in the OP mate. Username change? :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I think we're being trolled, or trying to be. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 8, 2013)

Apex said:


> I think we're being trolled, or trying to be.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Worst troll ever :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Apex (Sep 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Worst troll ever :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 8, 2013)

Haps to tha Birfs, Chris! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Worst troll ever :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Click to collapse



I'm not trolling I've been a member since 2012 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nuff said 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 8, 2013)

Apex said:


> Haps to tha Birfs, Chris!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks bud! 







Raymond199483 said:


> Nuff said
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



That only proves you've been a member of xda that long, not a member of the frat that long... Nuff said


----------



## kangerX (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Nuff said
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



apex and prawesome mean frat member


----------



## hanisod (Sep 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol!

I'm not a frat member but happy birthday from me too 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks sir the well wishes guys


----------



## kangerX (Sep 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks bud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



happie birthday ! :good:


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why does it matter if I'm not frat member it's just a topic 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Why does it matter if I'm not frat member it's just a topic
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse






.
Don't go creating problems or spreading disharmony or distrust - that's all we're basically asking
And a bit of advice - work harder on your first impressions


----------



## kangerX (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Why does it matter if I'm not frat member it's just a topic
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



it doesnt //
though frat is all about brotherhood


----------



## hanisod (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Why does it matter if I'm not frat member it's just a topic
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



Topic? 

Frat is definitely more than that!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Brotherhood really no wonder why I stopped coming on xda 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## kangerX (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Brotherhood really no wonder why I stopped coming on xda
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



erm 

---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




hanisod said:


> Topic?
> 
> Frat is definitely more than that!
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



:good::good::good:


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

You people take things to seriously it's a topic end of conversation 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> You people take things to seriously it's a topic end of conversation
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



Ok,  let's not let this get out of hand. If you read the op and try to understand that everyone that posts here has given some sort of introducing to themselves. Maybe a fresh start all round would help 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ok,  let's not let this get out of hand. If you read the op and try to understand that everyone that posts here has given some sort of introducing to themselves. Maybe a fresh start all round would help
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Maybe your right I've just been having a bad day 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Maybe your right I've just been having a bad day
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



Just a tip, OT is full of trolls. don't bite so quickly and they will calm down a little. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Apex (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Brotherhood really no wonder why I stopped coming on xda
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



Dude, you post here under false pretenses ("I'm a "member"') and then expect us not to call you out on it? Then, the 'cherry on top' is some dumbassed comment about "this being why I stopped coming to xda" just goes to show that maybe you should consider the folks on the other end of your keyboard are (ahem) real people, and while you might not have made the best first impression, being honest and upfront goes a long way - not only in real-life, but on the interwebz. 

We've had some rocky first starts with others, so maybe try again. This time, be for real. It'll get you much more respect. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look I may not be the best person on the web but that's because people constantly bug me I can only take so much before I snap 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## Apex (Sep 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Just a tip, OT is full of trolls. don't bite so quickly and they will calm down a little.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



This! We've had our fair share of dickheads trying to troll us, so understand where we are coming from. If you're cool, and aren't trying to fu¢k with us (for whatever reason) then just start by getting to know us. I'd like to think we're fairly easy going, and a nice group of folks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Look I may not be the best person on the web but that's because people constantly bug me I can only take so much before I snap
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



Fella, it's just the interwebz! Ain't nothing so important to let bother you so much that you need to snap. Learn to laugh at others, as well as yourself. Giving up what you think you should be to others will greatly improve how you value yourself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Apex said:


> This! We've had our fair share of dickheads trying to troll us, so understand where we are coming from. If you're cool, and aren't trying to fu¢k with us (for whatever reason) then just start by getting to know us. I'd like to think we're fairly easy going, and a nice group of folks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



True I probably started the problem in the first place so I'm sorry we cool 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## kangerX (Sep 8, 2013)

All is well on green earth then ^_^ 

Time for me to sign off.. 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

kangerX said:


> All is well on green earth then ^_^
> 
> Time for me to sign off..
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



See you bro 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 8, 2013)

Apex said:


> I think we're being trolled, or trying to be.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have been in this place as long as you mate. I know how people talk and I knew the moment I saw him on here that he wasn't a member. A bit of counter-trolling wouldn't bite eh 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I have been in this place as long as you mate. I know how people talk and I knew the moment I saw him on here that he wasn't a member. A bit of counter-trolling wouldn't bite eh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Who said I was trolling maybe Im just talking 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Nuff said
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



I have been a member since September 2011 and I was a Recognised Contributor until a few months ago when I decided to step down from the title. I have more bragging rights than you. Nuff said. 

Anyway, let's leave that piece of drama behind us and continue posting as though nothing happened here 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I have been a member since September 2011 and I was a Recognised Contributor until a few months ago when I decided to step down from the title. I have more bragging rights than you. Nuff said.
> 
> Anyway, let's leave that piece of drama behind us and continue posting as though nothing happened here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Good point fine I will we cool 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> Nuff said
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse


 Old skool member 


flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks bud!

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday Chris 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 8, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Old skool member
> 
> Happy Birthday Chris
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks man, long time no see! How you been?


----------



## undercover (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday Chris. 

And I'm just watching to see where the whole "member" thing is going. Prediction: off the cliff. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks man, long time no see! How you been?

Click to collapse



I've been good thanks, just recently busy with work so I haven't been online much lately.
How's things with you?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## percy_g2 (Sep 8, 2013)

*B'day boy*

Happy birthday chris ,enjoy the day  @flastnoles11


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 8, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've been good thanks, just recently busy with work so I haven't been online much lately.
> How's things with you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Pretty good man, wife is pregnant again, just found out we're having another girl, excited about that! 







percy_g2 said:


> Happy birthday chris ,enjoy the day  @flastnoles11

Click to collapse



Will do, thanks

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Happy Birthday Chris.
> 
> And I'm just watching to see where the whole "member" thing is going. Prediction: off the cliff.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good prediction and thank you!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 8, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Pretty good man, wife is pregnant again, just found out we're having another girl, excited about that!

Click to collapse



Congratulations  :beer:

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## eep2378 (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Chris!!

Btw, time machine,condom post was epic. I literally spit my coffee out!!


----------



## veeman (Sep 8, 2013)

Fappy birthday, Chris!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy birthday Chris 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Happy Birthday Chris.
> 
> And I'm just watching to see where the whole "member" thing is going. Prediction: off the cliff.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you psychic :what:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy birthday Chris :beer::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy birthday Chris :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 8, 2013)

chris right? happy birthday man! best wishes and a lot more bdays to come! good morning frat

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 9, 2013)

Happy b'day Chris! :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Groot (Sep 9, 2013)

party! :beer:

Sent from muffintalk

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------

but im going to gym now, see ya later frat :beer:

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 9, 2013)

Indeed, happy birthday, Chris.

It's good to see so much of the old guard here today. Flast, Eep, BD, Axis, Apex, even a rare Percy appearance.

All we're missing is Skinny, an unlawful quasi account, and the important people I'm forgetting in an insensitive way.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Sep 9, 2013)

but im going to gym now, ses ya later frat :beer:

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone, it's appreciated!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys! Just stopping in to say I'm alive. I'm going through some pretty tough times right now, so I might not be on for a while. So, 'til next time.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 9, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Thanks everyone, it's appreciated!

Click to collapse



I forgot to add, congrats on thy procreation. How far along?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Indeed, happy birthday, Chris.
> 
> It's good to see so much of the old guard here today. Flast, Eep, BD, Axis, Apex, even a rare Percy appearance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll just go and stand in the corner 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I forgot to add, congrats on thy procreation. How far along?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



17 weeks now :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 9, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> You people take things to seriously it's a topic end of conversation
> 
> sent from Google chrome

Click to collapse



Then get out of this topic then. 

We're not here to please you, we're here because we've been bonded by brotherhood even through the Internet. We're there for each other when problems occur and give comfort and joy. 

I've had a lot of moments where the frat really helped me in real life, and I can also say the same for the others. 

If you know these people outside of xda they're people with jobs, kids, families, students. We have a life and we take this very seriously. 

If you can't understand that essence and just want to promote disharmony and discord here then please feel free to get out of the thread.

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> 17 weeks now :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



Happy birthday flastnostrils  

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




percy_g2 said:


> Happy birthday chris ,enjoy the day  @flastnoles11

Click to collapse



LOL, 
Hello there best current dev for the GY!. 

Haven't heard from you man! 




veeman said:


> Fappy birthday, Chris!

Click to collapse



Do you always do that on Sundays? 

Can dinosaurs even reach theirs using those tiny hands? 

Why is the sky blue? 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## veeman (Sep 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Then get out of this topic then.
> 
> We're not here to please you, we're here because we've been bonded by brotherhood even through the Internet. We're there for each other when problems occur and give comfort and joy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops, typo


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Why is the sky blue?
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Sunlight (which is made up of all colors of the rainbow even though it doesn't seem like it) reaches Earth's atmosphere and is scattered in all directions by all the gases and particles in the air. Blue light is scattered in all directions by the tiny molecules of air in Earth's atmosphere. Blue is scattered more than other colors because it travels as shorter, smaller waves. This is why we see a blue sky most of the time.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 9, 2013)

Happy birthday flastnoles1 

Sent from my xperia katana 

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------

Btw..my friend's Samsung phone got bricked & he was unable to download it's stock rom...(uploaded.net blocked here)
So he decided to repair it from service center (under warranty)
But they said it's motherboard problem & asked for 2500 INR..
I CAN'T believe how dumb they are:banghead: (or cheats)

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Then get out of this topic then.
> 
> We're not here to please you, we're here because we've been bonded by brotherhood even through the Internet. We're there for each other when problems occur and give comfort and joy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The speech was nice. 

And Percy_g2 is the one doing real development of G Y, great job Percy. 

Happy Birthday Chris! 
Congratulations about the baby girl. 


Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

Just wanted to let you all know that it's an honor that the new Google os is named after me. I hope you all enjoy it :thumbup::thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 9, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sunlight (which is made up of all colors of the rainbow even though it doesn't seem like it) reaches Earth's atmosphere and is scattered in all directions by all the gases and particles in the air. Blue light is scattered in all directions by the tiny molecules of air in Earth's atmosphere. Blue is scattered more than other colors because it travels as shorter, smaller waves. This is why we see a blue sky most of the time.

Click to collapse



I never knew, now i can die happy. 







funnypharmacist said:


> The speech was nice.
> 
> And Percy_g2 is the one doing real development of G Y, great job Percy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yeap, he's awesome




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that it's an honor that the new Google os is named after me. I hope you all enjoy it :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



You evil cat. You're using android to take over the world! 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## veeman (Sep 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that it's an honor that the new Google os is named after me. I hope you all enjoy it :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



Your name is KitKat?


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that it's an honor that the new Google os is named after me. I hope you all enjoy it :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



Hello Jeffit Brownat 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 9, 2013)

Happy birthday Chris! And congratulations!


----------



## kangerX (Sep 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Happy birthday Chris! And congratulations!

Click to collapse



Lel ! :cyclops:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 9, 2013)

@Ichigo GIMMEH YOUR N4!!11!!1! :banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 9, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'll just go and stand in the corner
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I knew I'd offend someone, lol. Sorry Mr. Carter.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## percy_g2 (Sep 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> LOL,
> Hello there best current dev for the GY!.
> 
> Haven't heard from you man!

Click to collapse



Hi,

how are you ? hope you enjoying cm-10.2 nightly on S4  
Gy users spams too much ,so closed the thread will open only when i release a build and then again close it .


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 9, 2013)

percy_g2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> how are you ? hope you enjoying cm-10.2 nightly on S4
> Gy users spams too much ,so closed the thread will open only when i release a build and then again close it .

Click to collapse



I know that feel. Too much n00bs that doesn't bother to read instructions. 

I'm on slimbean actually, keep up the awesome work man  

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## percy_g2 (Sep 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I know that feel. Too much n00bs that doesn't bother to read instructions.
> 
> I'm on slimbean actually, keep up the awesome work man
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will , hope audio issues gets fixed soon on ICS


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I never knew, now i can die happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## Apex (Sep 9, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 9, 2013)

My baby sister has been a 1 year old for about an hour now.
Happy birthday Chris, and as for the baby, congrats.

Oh and @veeman.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIQ9IHkOuOA


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

@Wolf Pup 

Happy birthday to your baby sister 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Your name is KitKat?

Click to collapse



Close 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Hello Jeffit Brownat
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Meow? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 9, 2013)

Um, why does everyone tend to 'do it' in January?
September, full of birthdays.


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Um, why does everyone tend to 'do it' in January?
> September, full of birthdays.

Click to collapse



New year mood


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Um, why does everyone tend to 'do it' in January?
> September, full of birthdays.

Click to collapse



My birthday is in January lol

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Um, why does everyone tend to 'do it' in January?
> September, full of birthdays.

Click to collapse



Happy b'day to your baby sis
And , 
January - month of lovers :sly:


BTW iOrgasms have started all over the blogs and twitter timeline >_>


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> My birthday is in January lol
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



Very premature birth? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Very premature birth?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Ummm :what:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ummm :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



Premature troll art. Sad sometimes 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Premature troll art. Sad sometimes
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



Right lol

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 9, 2013)

What a funny bootloop is called


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> What a funny bootloop is called

Click to collapse



Fruitloop

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 9, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> What a funny bootloop is called

Click to collapse



Faploop >_>

sent from marijuanated muffin

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Fruitloop
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



Lel :angel:

sent from marijuanated muffin

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Fruitloop
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



Lel :angel:

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My baby sister has been a 1 year old for about an hour now.
> Happy birthday Chris, and as for the baby, congrats.
> 
> Oh and @veeman.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIQ9IHkOuOA

Click to collapse



Give her my wishes 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

Just wondering.. Anyone here play Shadowgun Dead zone?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 9, 2013)

Awww needs to eat snickers to feel manly again 






sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Um, why does everyone tend to 'do it' in January?
> September, full of birthdays.

Click to collapse



First, September birthdays would be conceived in December. It's all the "giving" of the holiday season.

In my family, everyone is born in May. Hot August nights, I suppose.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 9, 2013)

Bootlols!

What would you call a dirty bootloop


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys 
I can keep my phone for some time and damn life without a phone is boring 
I can't do this for for 3 more weeks 



percy_g2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> how are you ? hope you enjoying cm-10.2 nightly on S4
> Gy users spams too much ,so closed the thread will open only when i release a build and then again close it .

Click to collapse



Hey there best dev for galaxy Y 
Requesting for an eta 
Just joking 
Take your time 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## veeman (Sep 9, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Bootlols!
> 
> What would you call a dirty bootloop

Click to collapse



........... :|

Worst joke ever.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> ........... :|
> 
> Worst joke ever.

Click to collapse



He's trying to be funny 
Give him a chance 

sent from my dark muffin

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

Why does this place have to die just when I 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> He's trying to be funny
> Give him a chance
> 
> sent from my dark muffin
> ...

Click to collapse




Spamming the thread won't make it very any more active 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Spamming the thread won't make it very any more active
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



Screw tapatalk 
Whatsup Jeff? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Screw tapatalk
> Whatsup Jeff?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Not much bro just trying to get through this hot @$$ day here in the refinery at work. How's your day going? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Not much bro just trying to get through this hot @$$ day here in the refinery at work. How's your day going?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



Boring as crap
It's 23:01 and I'll be going to all sleep soon
Tomorrow, my phone will be taken away again 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 9, 2013)

*grumble* *grumble* *grumble*


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Boring as crap
> It's 23:01 and I'll be going to all sleep soon
> Tomorrow, my phone will be taken away again
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Why in the world are you getting your phone taken away? :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Sep 9, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2245425
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



+1

That's all I've been seeing on the internet these days.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Why in the world are you getting your phone taken away? :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Because he's a bad child.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> +1
> 
> That's all I've been seeing on the internet these days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True... Really getting sick of KitKat jokes :| 

That makes sense :silly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mtnlion (Sep 9, 2013)

On the subject of September birthdays , I can't think of a better way to stay warm during the cold months. It's how my oldest son came to be. Sept 21


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 9, 2013)

mtnlion said:


> On the subject of September birthdays , I can't think of a better way to stay warm during the cold months. It's how my oldest son came to be. Sept 21

Click to collapse



It's the gift that keeps on giving, but takes quite a bit, too. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone here use e-cigs or personal vapes?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Anyone here use e-cigs or personal vapes?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Found a way to use e-cig with oil 
Also i have a vape that i use occasionally, not so much now as I've cut back a bit 


Evening muffins 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Found a way to use e-cig with oil
> Also i have a vape that i use occasionally, not so much now as I've cut back a bit
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha hell yea 
I actually just bought a zmax mini kit and a protank 2 tank. I tried one last week and it blew my mind haha I've been trying out all types of e-liquids lately also. 

But the only thing that I have used for the "oil" is a dripping atomizer 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha hell yea
> I actually just bought a zmax mini kit and a protank 2 tank. I tried one last week and it blew my mind haha I've been trying out all types of e-liquids lately also.
> 
> But the only thing that I have used for the "oil" is a dripping atomizer
> ...

Click to collapse



Google the e-cig use  is nice to be able to carry it around 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Google the e-cig use  is nice to be able to carry it around
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I actually just did that. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Sep 10, 2013)

mtnlion said:


> On the subject of September birthdays , I can't think of a better way to stay warm during the cold months. It's how my oldest son came to be. Sept 21

Click to collapse



Hmm, it's pretty cold right now. Guess I need to find some "warmth"...


----------



## mtnlion (Sep 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hmm, it's pretty cold right now. Guess I need to find some "warmth"...

Click to collapse



My younger son was born in Nov fourteen months later. Then I learned to just turn down the a/c.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hmm, it's pretty cold right now. Guess I need to find some "warmth"...

Click to collapse



You're in college, now. Get some. Use a rubber.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Sep 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You're in college, now. Get some. Use a rubber.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Alright found one. This one will work well? What do I do with it?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 10, 2013)

That's plastic. Duh. Lol

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's plastic. Duh. Lol
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



but its alot better than rubber.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 10, 2013)

Better for who? Lol

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Sep 10, 2013)

Hell-o frat 

iSheep at iEvent >>>≥>> Mod edit: Pic removed as it contains foul language...sorry mate!

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey guys,
What's going on
Back to the hospital, this thing keeps striking.

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 10, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey guys,
> What's going on
> Back to the hospital, this thing keeps striking.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Why you in the hospital? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?


----------



## roofrider (Sep 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why you in the hospital?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse



The dude doesn't know to breathe properly. He's a noobista. :silly:


----------



## veeman (Sep 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's plastic. Duh. Lol
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Latex is a plastic too.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 10, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey guys,
> What's going on
> Back to the hospital, this thing keeps striking.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



Don't worry man, I'm sure you'll be fine. 







veeman said:


> Latex is a plastic too.

Click to collapse



So is Durex and Trojan


This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## aniket.lamba (Sep 10, 2013)

Mod edit: Pic removed as it contains foul language...sorry mate!


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Better for who? Lol
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse








better for anyone who doodles stuff, like me.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Why you in the hospital?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One ?

Click to collapse




asthama attack.




roofrider said:


> The dude doesn't know to breathe properly. He's a noobista. :silly:

Click to collapse






yeah you wish




deathnotice01 said:


> Don't worry man, I'm sure you'll be fine
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Thanks,let us hope so.

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## kangerX (Sep 10, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey guys,
> What's going on
> Back to the hospital, this thing keeps striking.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



you'll be fine in no time 

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 10, 2013)

kangerX said:


> you'll be fine in no time
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin

Click to collapse



Thanks bro I appreciate it

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S3


----------



## veeman (Sep 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Don't worry man, I'm sure you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a Trojan in my pocket. 

There's a bowl full of condoms at the front desk. xD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> There's a Trojan in my pocket.
> 
> There's a bowl full of condoms at the front desk. xD

Click to collapse



U need to get that replaced because they go bad in your pocket after a year or so bro. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## veeman (Sep 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> U need to get that replaced because they go bad in your pocket after a year or so bro.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



:|

I got it this morning...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> :|
> 
> I got it this morning...

Click to collapse



To replace the one you had for the past 18 months in your pocket? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 10, 2013)

Now now Jeff, we must appreciate that veeman is growing up!

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## undercover (Sep 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> To replace the one you had for the past 18 months in your pocket?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



You mean the one past the expiry date? Yeah, that one. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 10, 2013)

veeman said:


> :|
> 
> I got it this morning...

Click to collapse



Bet they will stay there for another year

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 10, 2013)

Evening muffs

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello peeps!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 10, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hello peeps!

Click to collapse



Evening 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## veeman (Sep 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> To replace the one you had for the past 18 months in your pocket?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> Bet they will stay there for another year
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeah of course. :silly:


----------



## Groot (Sep 11, 2013)

hi guys, i have no wifi yesterday, sorry for being inactive, i hope my pledge still is effective, sorry and good morning
Sent from muffintalk


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 11, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi guys, i have no wifi yesterday, sorry for being inactive, i hope my pledge still is effective, sorry and good morning
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Nope,  and Morning 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 11, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> better for anyone who doodles stuff, like me.

Click to collapse



Looks nice! 







veeman said:


> There's a Trojan in my pocket.
> 
> There's a bowl full of condoms at the front desk. xD

Click to collapse



When i was 16 i used to keep atleast 3 in my pocket. Sometimes i don't get to use it. 

I still don't even now. Rubber = sucks. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## kangerX (Sep 11, 2013)

Helleo frat ..

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> hi guys, i have no wifi yesterday, sorry for being inactive, i hope my pledge still is effective, sorry and good morning
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Hope mine is intact too  

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> hi guys, i have no wifi yesterday, sorry for being inactive, i hope my pledge still is effective, sorry and good morning
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Hope mine is intact too  

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 11, 2013)

Our router randomly messed up today.. It's external IP address changed to an internal IP address and now I have no connection. It randomly happened while I was using it :what::what:
Rebooting the router hasn't helped. Anyone know how to fix it without the router password? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 11, 2013)

With the password?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 11, 2013)

Apparently it's not a router problem but virgin has screwed stuff up.. :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 11, 2013)

Sue them!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 11, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Sue them!

Click to collapse



It's back now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Sep 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rubber = safe


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Rubber = safe

Click to collapse



#YOLO

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## undercover (Sep 11, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



STI sucks more than rubber. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> STI sucks more than rubber.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You mean STD? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Sep 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You mean STD?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No, STI. They're not diseases, they're infections.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, STI. They're not diseases, they're infections.

Click to collapse



using namespace std;

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kangerX (Sep 11, 2013)

When did I became equivalent of D.. >_>

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## veeman (Sep 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> #YOLO
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Wearing seatbelts = safe

#YOLO

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> using namespace std;
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Wat?

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> using namespace std;
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Wat?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wearing seatbelts = safe
> 
> #YOLO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you know any C++? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Don't you know any C++?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



is it something that i can eat?
Is it delicious?

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 11, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> is it something that i can eat?
> Is it delicious?
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



No, but Java beans are. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No, but Java beans are.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Java beans? hmm.

i also heard that you can eat assembly codes too, but it is hard to understand how to eat it.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## kangerX (Sep 11, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Java beans? hmm.
> 
> i also heard that you can eat assembly codes too, but it is hard to understand how to eat it.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



ADD BigMac,LotsOfGarlic
MOV Mouth,BigMac 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> STI sucks more than rubber.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They can't touch me. I'm swag. 







veeman said:


> Rubber = safe

Click to collapse



If a safe was made out of rubber it would be easy to crack. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Deadly (Sep 11, 2013)

kangerX said:


> .code
> ADD BigMac,LotsOfGarlic
> MOV Mouth,BigMac
> int 21h
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## kangerX (Sep 11, 2013)

Deadly said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Lel. Fix teh malleshwaram rain for me. Stuck here for like 2hrs now







deathnotice01 said:


> They can't touch me. I'm swag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So swag meanings ×_× its scary sometimes 



sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## veeman (Sep 11, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Don't you know any C++?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Only some Java and Python.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 11, 2013)

I looked back and it's my fault we're talking about condoms. And, DN I don't want you to die so use dem rubbers! 

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## kangerX (Sep 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I looked back and it's my fault we're talking about condoms. And, DN I don't want you to die so use dem rubbers!
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



No fault detected ^_^

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 11, 2013)

kangerX said:


> No fault detected ^_^
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



It was me who asked about why everyone did it in December though lol

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Only some Java and Python.

Click to collapse



Troll troll trill

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## kangerX (Sep 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> It was me who asked about why everyone did it in December though lol
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Yeah I remember actually you asked why they did it in January =)

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Only some Java and Python.

Click to collapse



Noobs, noobs everywhere 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 11, 2013)

It was clearly veeman and myself who started it back up on that topic.  Axis moved it onto e-cigs, which derailed again quickly.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Sep 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It was clearly veeman and myself who started it back up on that topic.  Axis moved it onto e-cigs, which derailed again quickly.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



No one is taking away that credit 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## veeman (Sep 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Troll troll trill
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Eh? Where was I trolling?



Tezlastorme said:


> Noobs, noobs everywhere
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



:|

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> It was clearly veeman and myself who started it back up on that topic.  Axis moved it onto e-cigs, which derailed again quickly.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol. Amazing how one sentence can start so much discussion.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It was clearly veeman and myself who started it back up on that topic.  Axis moved it onto e-cigs, which derailed again quickly.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I think i might of been guilty of this derailment 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 11, 2013)

And in midst of all that, iPhone 5Same launch got ignored. So did my hate post on people making fun of cancer

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## undercover (Sep 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And in midst of all that, iPhone 5Same launch got ignored. So did my hate post on people making fun of cancer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Because even all the tech and non tech media is slagging it for lack of innovation. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And in midst of all that, iPhone 5Same launch got ignored. So did my hate post on people making fun of cancer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Also the crocks lineup of iphoneCheap






undercover said:


> Because even all the tech and non tech media is slagging it for lack of innovation.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That be true. 

LOL, even i couldn't believe it myself when i started to see most tech media shaming it (not all though). Seems apple couldn't pay the media the right amount for false reports. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 12, 2013)

The police found a dead body yesterday in the compound opposite our college gate. It was hanging from a tree. The face was mutilated beyond recognition and the right wrist was cut. Some say it is a murder. It has been there from more than 10 days as per some docs. Many of our class went to see it. And yet some more took pics of it and posted on a whatsapp group :sly:


----------



## veeman (Sep 12, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> The police found a dead body yesterday in the compound opposite our college gate. It was hanging from a tree. The face was mutilated beyond recognition and the right wrist was cut. Some say it is a murder. It has been there from more than 10 days as per some docs. Many of our class went to see it. And yet some more took pics of it and posted on a whatsapp group :sly:

Click to collapse



That's crazy!


----------



## roofrider (Sep 12, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> The police found a dead body yesterday in the compound opposite our college gate. It was hanging from a tree. The face was mutilated beyond recognition and the right wrist was cut. Some say it is a murder. It has been there from more than 10 days as per some docs. Many of our class went to see it. And yet some more* took pics of it and posted on a whatsapp group* :sly:

Click to collapse



I hope there comes a day when people will actually help someone who's met with an accident or something instead taking their phones out and sharing pics of it on the internet.
We are all sick bastards.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys, 
Just had the biggest LOL in my life. 
It's been 2 years since I've worked with StraightTalk US and I was browsing on my "other" messages on facebook and i found this after almost 2 years, and was unread:

Pretty professional eh? 
Well i did leak their trade secrets in XDA



This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Sep 12, 2013)

^^
Lol, there were stalking you?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> ^^
> Lol, there were stalking you?

Click to collapse



I was leaking trade secrets on XDA. LOL

Never had disciplinary actions though, i finished my contract 1 and 1/2 year ago and the records was clean.

They we're probably disturbingly looking at my naked pics on fb.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 12, 2013)

What's up guys. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up guys.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Sky, 

Morning 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sky,
> 
> Morning
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Damn... It is morning. Early early morning ha. I'm rockin out 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 12, 2013)

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Sarin please, with a pinch of cyanide.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ra698shida said:


> Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!

Click to collapse



Already reported. Why does this moron keep doing this?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Archer (Sep 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Already reported. Why does this moron keep doing this?

Click to collapse



It's not 1 person - it's an affiliate programme that's open to anyone, which is why we get so much of it.  Its tediousness is only outweighed by its annoyance!  Thanks for the RP


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2013)

Archer said:


> It's not 1 person - it's an affiliate programme that's open to anyone, which is why we get so much of it.  Its tediousness is only outweighed by its annoyance!  Thanks for the RP

Click to collapse



A programme? To spam xda? Wow.. People are so lifeless these days..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Archer (Sep 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> A programme? To spam xda? Wow.. People are so lifeless these days..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol.  No, it's an affiliate programme where people get commission from purchases made via links they post.  They can (and do) post them anywhere they want, not just xda


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 12, 2013)

Archer said:


> Lol.  No, it's an affiliate programme where people get commission from purchases made via links they post.  They can (and do) post them anywhere they want, not just xda

Click to collapse



Ahh... Right.. Makes sense.. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 12, 2013)

Getting this thread to the next page, past that stupid bug!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Getting this thread to the next page, past that stupid bug!

Click to collapse



Hi roofie.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## roofrider (Sep 12, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hi roofie.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Hola! How did the birthday celebration go?


----------



## K.A. (Sep 12, 2013)

Ssup kids?

Without practice, knowledge is merely information ~ Anon.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 12, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Ssup kids?
> 
> Without practice, knowledge is merely information ~ Anon.

Click to collapse



Why if it isn't Old man Uzair 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hola! How did the birthday celebration go?

Click to collapse



Awesome! How are things?
@Prawesome Happy Thursday bro!


----------



## roofrider (Sep 12, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Awesome! How are things?
> 
> @Prawesome Happy Thursday bro!

Click to collapse



What's with the thursday?

Dad's buying an Xperia M for himself, refuses to spend more on a phone for features he won't ever use.
I can't play with it much as it doesn't have any dev activity going on.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What's with the thursday?
> 
> Dad's buying an Xperia M for himself, refuses to spend more on a phone for features he won't ever use.
> I can't play with it much as it doesn't have any dev activity going on.

Click to collapse



Meh, still better than him buying an iphone. 

Force him to get something better
like HTC One






K.A. said:


> Ssup kids?
> 
> Without practice, knowledge is merely information ~ Anon.

Click to collapse



Hi grandpa, sup? 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Sep 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Meh, still better than him buying an iphone.
> 
> Force him to get something better
> like HTC One

Click to collapse



Lol, impossible! One costs like 630+ USD here and Xperia M is like $230.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi guys

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 12, 2013)

Archer said:


> It's not 1 person - it's an affiliate programme that's open to anyone, which is why we get so much of it.  Its tediousness is only outweighed by its annoyance!  Thanks for the RP

Click to collapse



Lol. Then why come in this specific thread and post that exact response, directly related to Animal House?  Do they make other similarly annoying posts repeatedly in other threads, with the same meaningless response every time?

I'd like to capture one of these people and give them a full bbm psych eval.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Sep 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol. Then why come in this specific thread and post that exact response, directly related to Animal House?  Do they make other similarly annoying posts repeatedly in other threads, with the same meaningless response every time?
> 
> I'd like to capture one of these people and give them a full bbm psych eval.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It/they copy content from a particular post from the 1st page and post it in the thread. 7th post in our case.
The same thing happens in various other threads too. Copy pastas!


----------



## veeman (Sep 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Guys,
> Just had the biggest LOL in my life.
> It's been 2 years since I've worked with StraightTalk US and I was browsing on my "other" messages on facebook and i found this after almost 2 years, and was unread:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's just talking Straight.

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What's with the thursday?
> 
> Dad's buying an Xperia M for himself, refuses to spend more on a phone for features he won't ever use.
> I can't play with it much as it doesn't have any dev activity going on.

Click to collapse



Thursday = Friday

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Awesome! How are things?
> 
> @Prawesome Happy Thursday bro!

Click to collapse



Haha.. I missed that post. Happy weekend mate. Feels weird having a day off from school on Saturday, doesn't it? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## _Variable (Sep 13, 2013)

Good afternoon all

Sent from my polynomial


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey Sammy. Changed your nick again eh?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## _Variable (Sep 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey Sammy. Changed your nick again eh?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeah

Sent from my polynomial


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello? Anyone home? Whole if OT has been silent for the past 3 days

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hello? Anyone home? Whole if OT has been silent for the past 3 days
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hello is the anybody in there.. Just nod if *drifts away in the awesomeness of pink Floyd*

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## roofrider (Sep 13, 2013)

@Ichigo made a rare appearance in the katana thread yesterday i think.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @Ichigo made a rare appearance in the katana thread yesterday i think.

Click to collapse



Yes indeed

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## roofrider (Sep 13, 2013)

Also now you can sign in to xda with your google account.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 13, 2013)

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys. Where is everyone?

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3


----------



## veeman (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Ichigo (Sep 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @Ichigo made a rare appearance in the katana thread yesterday i think.

Click to collapse



I did?! :silly:

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey everyone!


Well, my son is out of town, and I just won concert tickets for tonight.

Alice In Chains, Coheed & Cambria, Jane's Addiction, etc. Should be fun.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> Well, my son is out of town, and I just won concert tickets for tonight.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice :thumbup:

Have fun.... 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Also now you can sign in to xda with your google account.

Click to collapse



You are kidding right

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 13, 2013)

Apex said:


> Don't bother. The fact that you're in need of a "cooling off" indicates you're just not someone any of us really want around....

Click to collapse



Taking time to reply to posts, aka cooling off = advice direct from  @undercover.

Are you saying that he gave me bad advice?



Apex said:


> ....Juggles is a good friend of mine, and though at times can be easy to push toward irritation (I'm the same way), he's a sound fella and has been around much longer here than you have. That said, he holds my respect, as well as the other's in the Frat.

Click to collapse



I shouldn't have reacted that way to jugg1es...I guess I just don't take very well to being on peoples' ignore lists. (Well, of course my own actions got me there...)


I'm terribly sorry of all the trouble I've caused, really I am....

Just give me one more chance. Please.

I know there are many here who will still vouch for me and know that I'm a good guy...and that I mean no harm in anything I do.



Apex said:


> ...you've been told numerous times to quite acting a fool, but you disregard these instructions and in turn, disrespect all of us. So, I fare the well.

Click to collapse



This is a bit of an oxymoron...

>I was following undercover's advice.
>You reply to me, tell me that following his advice makes me an "undesirable", and then say that I didn't listen to what I was told by the other members.

I don't really know what to say here...



Apex said:


> This type of ish is why you will never be considered for membership. Unless, of course, you decide to grow up.

Click to collapse



There shall be no more. I swear. Cross my heart.

Please give me one more chance, sir.

If not, I'll be on my way. Thanks for everything. 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 13, 2013)

And now, fun with language barriers!

In most places, this is just what we I the USA call canola oil.





However, here, it sounds like something MUCH different.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Sep 13, 2013)

good morning frat, damn ive been busy lately, we have a play in school and im a singer  

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning frat, damn ive been busy lately, we have a play in school and im a singer
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Sing us a little something and post it online.:thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Sep 14, 2013)

noooooooo

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> noooooooo
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



TOT 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Groot (Sep 14, 2013)

what is tot? 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> what is tot?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Task Of Trust

Look in the OP.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Groot (Sep 14, 2013)

but it is very embarassing 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> but it is very embarassing
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



It's okay 

I'm pretty sure Apex picks the TOTs

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Groot (Sep 14, 2013)

i cant imagine the play being recorded, it would be the worst day/hour/minute/second of my entire life!!!

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i cant imagine the play being recorded, it would be the worst day/hour/minute/second of my entire life!!!
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Why is that?

Seems like you've got a bit of stage fright...

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> what is tot?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Did you not read the op? 
Did you not check out the YouTube channel  shame on the muffin 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Groot (Sep 14, 2013)

sorry sir and yea, i have a stage fright

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> sorry sir and yea, i have a stage fright
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 14, 2013)

i feel petrified everytime we have stage performance 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i feel petrified everytime we have stage performance
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Practice with us. You are gonna have to get over your fear

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 14, 2013)

great idea! what do we do?

Sent from muffintalk

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------

i gotta go now, we have a practice, it really is hard to skip practices when you know that there are a bunch of beautiful ladies in your group so, see ya later guys, have fun and enjoy the rest of your days

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> great idea! what do we do?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bye! 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> great idea! what do we do?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah the ladies now it's all coming in clearer .... Have fun bro 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> great idea! what do we do?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chicks dig confidence. So roll up your sleeves and post is us a video.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## _Variable (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello all... Been busy lately :|


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Taking time to reply to posts, aka cooling off = advice direct from  @undercover.
> 
> Are you saying that he gave me bad advice?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Leave it be. Start again  this bunch is a forgiving lot  and next time, learn to chill the hell down 






Eren Jaeger said:


> but it is very embarassing
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse




Dooo eeetttt!!!!






jugg1es said:


> Did you not read the op?
> Did you not check out the YouTube channel  shame on the muffin
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



The YouTube channel videos were deleted AFAIK :what:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning frat, damn ive been busy lately, we have a play in school and im a singer
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Yes sing for us.







jugg1es said:


> TOT
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse






thats the way!




Eren Jaeger said:


> but it is very embarassing
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Have a look at my tot on the frat youtube channel 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3


----------



## _Variable (Sep 14, 2013)

Just got back from messing with Google Map Maker (again) xD


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> The sky? The ceiling?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas!

Click to collapse



*Roofy

Hey whoever is reading this. Sup?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Soul reaper (Sep 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *Roofy
> 
> Hey whoever is reading this. Sup?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



^^i read that 
so ...bottoms up


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> Well, my son is out of town, and I just won concert tickets for tonight.
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome  have fun


Btw gm frat 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 14, 2013)

Raymond699 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Very inspiring post.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Leave it be. Start again  this bunch is a forgiving lot  and next time, learn to chill the hell down
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm aware of the debacle that led to the deletion of the videos and subsequent naming and shaming of culprit. 
There are 2 videos still posted,  did you ever do yours? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'm aware of the debacle that led to the deletion of the videos and subsequent naming and shaming of culprit.
> There are 2 videos still posted,  did you ever do yours?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



My TOT got deleted  it was crappy anyway lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> My TOT got deleted  it was crappy anyway lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Crappy or not,  you still posted one and it was seen. That's more than a lot of 'members' here

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'm aware of the debacle that led to the deletion of the videos and subsequent naming and shaming of culprit.
> There are 2 videos still posted,  did you ever do yours?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I was ready to but I was exempted


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I was ready to but I was exempted

Click to collapse



On what grounds? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## _Variable (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey there

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5021E using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

_Variable said:


> Hey there
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5021E using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hey Ella 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## _Variable (Sep 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Hey Ella
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Just  got a new phone free on moms contract

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5021E using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

_Variable said:


> Just  got a new phone free on moms contract
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5021E using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Cool,  why the name change? Really makes things difficult for me,  (have issues remembering names) 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Cool,  why the name change? Really makes things difficult for me,  (have issues remembering names)
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Brain tonic = almonds 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Brain tonic = almonds
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



unfortunately it's a bit more involved than that. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> unfortunately it's a bit more involved than that.
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



  okay 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> On what grounds?
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



*throws up hands in the air* I don't know


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

Im wondering what effect does this line has " throws  hands up and says I don't know " 

And " says I don't know then throws hands up" has......  me gone full retard


sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

(Gasps!) * Cries dramatically * Rrrraaaaaccccciiiiiiiiiiissssssssstttttttttt 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## _Variable (Sep 14, 2013)

Im so happy right now

Sent from... AIKATSU!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 14, 2013)

_Variable said:


> Im so happy right now
> 
> Sent from... AIKATSU!

Click to collapse



And are you gonna tell us why Ella? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------




Raymond699 said:


> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Does anyone else think that this could be that strange guy obsessed with his new gf?     @M_T_M banned him but it looks like he just made another account. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

Jeff iz spammmmming ^_^

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And are you gonna tell us why Ella?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember a guy named Raymond...he was a bit of a trouble maker.

Not sure if this is the same one.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## ronnie498 (Sep 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And are you gonna tell us why Ella?
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Safer to mention MTM once more then that might get you a vacation instead lol.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

Lel Jeff vacation to kitteh less land :sly:

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I remember a guy named Raymond...he was a bit of a trouble maker.
> 
> Not sure if this is the same one.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



You weren't here for this pizza. It was last week while you were gone bro. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




ronnie498 said:


> Safer to mention MTM once more then that might get you a vacation instead lol.

Click to collapse



Yea I fixed it. This stupid thread likes to have a little freak out sometimes. It's Teh curse of undercover :what:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You weren't here for this pizza. It was last week while you were gone bro.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was still lurking. I saw everything.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I was still lurking. I saw everything.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



The you would remember the issues with Raymond last week 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I was still lurking. I saw everything.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



The you would remember the issues with Raymond last week 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The you would remember the issues with Raymond last week
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw all that but I had no idea he got banned.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I saw all that but I had no idea he got banned.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Yup it happened in another thread. That's were all the real issues happened. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup it happened in another thread. That's were all the real issues happened.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



And I never got to see it, unfortunately 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And I never got to see it, unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



He got buthurt in boborones thread and threatened to hack xda

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He got buthurt in boborones thread and threatened to hack xda
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha.... That took some guts. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hahahahaha.... That took some guts.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I told nicely in this thread not to take anything too seriously then bit at the very next comment.  Me and @undercover just couldn't help ourselves but to help his buthurt flow freely

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I told nicely in this thread not to take anything too seriously then bit at the very next comment.  Me and @undercover just couldn't help ourselves but to help his buthurt flow freely
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



I shouldn't be saying this but good work.. Lol 
He deserved it and it was just a matter of time before he got butthurt and said stupid things

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I told nicely in this thread not to take anything too seriously then bit at the very next comment.  Me and @undercover just couldn't help ourselves but to help his buthurt flow freely
> 
> _             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _

Click to collapse



Ah man! I missed it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Sep 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You weren't here for this pizza. It was last week while you were gone bro.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? Why do I always get the blame? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> What? Why do I always get the blame?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why not? I blame you for everything anyway 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> What? Why do I always get the blame?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cause it all started with people using the mentioning system with your username. And what juggs said ^^^

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## undercover (Sep 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause it all started with people using the mentioning system with your username.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



How's that my fault? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> How's that my fault?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because Tinky went undercover, 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> How's that my fault?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its not your fault but it was your username. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## undercover (Sep 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its not your fault but it was your username.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



There we go. It was not my fault but you blame me. Me thinks you need to get checked out, your logic sucks 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> There we go. It was not my fault but you blame me. Me thinks you need to get checked out, your logic sucks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My logic doesn't though. 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> There we go. It was not my fault but you blame me. Me thinks you need to get checked out, your logic sucks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are the official blame-me-for-everything guy on xda. Blame yourself

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello ^_^

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## undercover (Sep 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are the official blame-me-for-everything guy on xda. Blame yourself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I know. 
And no one feels sorry for me 

FMXDAL

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> I know.
> And no one feels sorry for me
> 
> FMXDAL
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope,  no sympathy for you around here 

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## undercover (Sep 14, 2013)

AC3 is the most boring shut I've ever played. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

undercover said:


> AC3 is the most boring shut I've ever played.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup AC 1 and 2 were epic though. Latter were a drag. 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)

What is AC?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What is AC?
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Alternating current

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 14, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Alternating current
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



So what does AC1,AC2,AC3 means?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## _Variable (Sep 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And are you gonna tell us why Ella?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I got a new phone. 










But theres no subforum for it.

Sent from... AIKATSU!


----------



## undercover (Sep 14, 2013)

Guys, "Now you see me" is a must see film. Brilliant! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So what does AC1,AC2,AC3 means?
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Let's move on..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 15, 2013)

_Variable said:


> Well, I got a new phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the new phone? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Guys, "Now you see me" is a must see film. Brilliant!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was going to watch it today, but redbox didn't have it. So I watched World War Z instead.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Sep 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I was going to watch it today, but redbox didn't have it. So I watched World War Z instead.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Wwz could and should have been a lot better. They should have got District 9 director on it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Sep 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's the new phone?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Alcatel OneTouch Soleil

Sent from... AIKATSU!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 15, 2013)

_Variable said:


> Alcatel OneTouch Soleil
> 
> Sent from... AIKATSU!

Click to collapse



Ahhhh

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 15, 2013)

Is it a good phone?

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Sup bro?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup bro?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Roof :/

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Guys, "Now you see me" is a must see film. Brilliant!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes it is. Saw it on theatres, because I knew it'd be worth it.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Roof :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Sky* :sly:

Gm frat 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 01:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Is it a good phone?
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Google eeeeiiiiit 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Is it a good phone?
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Google eeeeiiiiit 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Guys, "Now you see me" is a must see film. Brilliant!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Agreed. Mark Ruffalo has played his role brilliantly. Its nice to see Morgan Freeman not emerge the victor for once. The movie can even give even competition to Nolan's "The Prestige"






Nexus⁴


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Agreed. Mark Ruffalo has played his role brilliantly. Its nice to see Morgan Freeman not emerge the victor for once. The movie can even give even competition to Nolan's "The Prestige"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's one for me to look at then. 
The prestige was a brilliant film 
@QuantumFoam congrats at the new status :thumbup:

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

good evening frat, sup y'all? and congrats @QuantumFoam

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 15, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Agreed. Mark Ruffalo has played his role brilliantly. Its nice to see Morgan Freeman not emerge the victor for once. The movie can even give even competition to Nolan's "The Prestige"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> That's one for me to look at then.
> The prestige was a brilliant film
> @QuantumFoam congrats at the new status :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't seen" The Prestige ". Noted, thanks. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

hi undercover

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi undercover
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Hello there  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

sup man? how you doing?

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 15, 2013)

Just watched the trailer for "prestige". Dan, I can't believe I missed this film! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

is that latest? 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Just watched the trailer for "prestige". Dan, I can't believe I missed this film!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good film :thumbup:

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

hi jugg1es, whatcha doin there?

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Just watched the trailer for "prestige". Dan, I can't believe I missed this film!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trust me its awesome , I'm so tempted to spoil movie end for you though ^_^

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 05:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> is that latest?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



No 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> is that latest?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



No 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> is that latest?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



No 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

lol tapatalk is spamming again, hi man!

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> is that latest?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



No 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

stahp tapatalk stahp!

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

Holy crap someone kill me , bleh tapatalk

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

lol, dang the expendables never goes out of style, still watching its epicness

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> lol, dang the expendables never goes out of style, still watching its epicness
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



It sucked IMO both parts :/

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

and why?

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 15, 2013)

kangerX said:


> It sucked IMO both parts :/
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Fkin horrible when Chuck Norris and Arnold appeared at the end. So frustratingly LAME! 

The first movie was better. 



Oh and R.I.P.D was an awesome movie too. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

o'haider dn, good evening man, what's ripd? lame.. but i only like their dialogues

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> and why?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



A laughable and million times repeated storyline. The mega heroes , cannot fight that well anymore , no " raw " action.  its not all about big guns explosives you know. Well that's me. 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

i know, they fitted a huge casts of superstars in actions in one movie and that's hard to fit in an hour and a half movie i presume 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> AC3 is the most boring shut I've ever played.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



True that. Hope Black Flag is better

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i know, they fitted a huge casts of superstars in actions in one movie and that's hard to fit in an hour and a half movie i presume
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Aaaand ?....

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 15, 2013)

kangerX said:


> A laughable and million times repeated storyline. The mega heroes , cannot fight that well anymore , no " raw " action.  its not all about big guns explosives you know. Well that's me.
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



The old cooks can't punch themselves. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Fkin horrible when Chuck Norris and Arnold appeared at the end. So frustratingly LAME!
> 
> The first movie was better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 15, 2013)

and... i love koko crunch! i wish they should've named it android 4.4 kokokrunch

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 15, 2013)

kangerX said:


> A laughable and million times repeated storyline. The mega heroes , cannot fight that well anymore , no " raw " action.  its not all about big guns explosives you know. Well that's me.
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Watch it again with a different outlook. It's supposed to be silly, guns blazing, cheesy action just like what we had in 90s. It's just fun film to watch with actors we all love and exaggerated stereotypes. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Watch it again with a different outlook. It's supposed to be silly, guns blazing, cheesy action just like what we had in 90s. It's just fun film to watch with actors we all love and exaggerated stereotypes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When I was high I did actually enjoy them I watched both back to back but,  back to senses and gun to my head , I'd say just pull the trigger  

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i know, they fitted a huge casts of superstars in actions in one movie and that's hard to fit in an hour and a half movie i presume
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse




this......... 






undercover said:


> Watch it again with a different outlook. It's supposed to be silly, guns blazing, cheesy action just like what we had in 90s. It's just fun film to watch with actors we all love and exaggerated stereotypes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And this............ 



That's the whole point of the film, if you go in with this outlook its an enjoyable couple of films. Personally i liked the fact that Chuck was in the second film, that's a whole host of action heroes taking a dig at the genre. The whole "I'll be back" and " Yippee ki-yay"  exchange near the end is testament to that. 

Just my tuppence worth 

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## ronnie498 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sup jugg1es & tinky


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 15, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Sup jugg1es & tinky

Click to collapse



Ronnie, long time. How's you doing? The family? 
Where have you been 

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## undercover (Sep 15, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Sup jugg1es & tinky

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie. How are you? A. hasn't had a dig at me for a while, I'm upset 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 15, 2013)

@QuantumFoam Congrats on the "promotion", you really deserved it!

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> this.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny how Chuck came in and killed almost a hundred guys on his own  LMAO

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## undercover (Sep 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Funny how Chuck came in and killed almost a hundred guys on his own  LMAO
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Exactly. And a few jokes about him were used as well iirc. It was good though  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Exactly. And a few jokes about him were used as well iirc. It was good though
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea. Expendables was never about story and dialogues and acting and stuff. Its about epic actions and a few jokes to go with it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 15, 2013)

What about 'role models' ? How is that?
Yeah. The movie?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## ronnie498 (Sep 16, 2013)

6 hours no posts where is all of the muffins?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Forum Runner


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 16, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> 6 hours no posts where is all of the muffins?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Forum Runner

Click to collapse



Soaking in fresh made hot cocoa? :what:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 16, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> 6 hours no posts where is all of the muffins?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Forum Runner

Click to collapse



I was watching Now You See Me. Great movie. 
I'm not sure where everybody else went off to.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 16, 2013)

Guys can you give me links for tutorials of compiling ICS from source.

I would love some help. 
I am determined to compile ICS for Galaxy S Duos(mom's phone which she ditched for iPhone 4s)
I am aware that AOSP ICS won't support dual sim but I am ok with that.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Guys can you give me links for tutorials of compiling ICS from source.
> 
> I would love some help.
> I am determined to compile ICS for Galaxy S Duos(mom's phone which she ditched for iPhone 4s)
> I am aware that AOSP ICS won't support dual sim but I am ok with that.

Click to collapse



http://www.xda-developers.com/android/how-to-download-and-compile-ics-from-source/

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/how-to-download-and-compile-ics-from-source/
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



I found that, thanks!


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

Enjoyed "Now you see me" more than "the prestige". Just saying. 

Has anyone seen " Perfume: The Story of a Murderer "? Awesome, must see film. Shame that English speaking countries hardly watch foreign films. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Enjoyed "Now you see me" more than "the prestige". Just saying.
> 
> Has anyone seen " Perfume: The Story of a Murderer "? Awesome, must see film. Shame that English speaking countries hardly watch foreign films.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omg yes I have seen it , got weird with all the sniffing going around everything but story turns out to be wayyy better than you'd expect in the first half of the film 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are kidding right

Click to collapse



There is a G+ sign in button right next to the normal xda log in button. Too scared to click it. 



undercover said:


> Enjoyed "Now you see me" more than "the prestige". Just saying.
> 
> Has anyone seen " Perfume: The Story of a Murderer "? Awesome, must see film. Shame that English speaking countries hardly watch foreign films.

Click to collapse



Now you see me is that good huh! *goes searching for a... you know*

+1 on Perfume!



jugg1es said:


> He got buthurt in boborones thread and threatened to hack xda

Click to collapse



Lol! I had no idea what went down too, the poor guy didn't want to get banned this time around.
Guess he didn't try hard enough.

And congrats  @QuantumFoam! Also convey my wishes to GermainZ if you know him, it was only a matter of time before he was promoted. And you better let the frat in only every little mod secret. :sly:

@Deadly you better pull your ****e together quickly or you will always be our imaginary Admin.

Kc is a mod too.  All the best man!


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

hello frat people, good evening

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> There is a G+ sign in button right next to the normal xda log in button. Too scared to click it.
> 
> 
> Now you see me is that good huh! *goes searching for a... you know*
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya.. I just saw that..

I have a lot of movies on my to-watch list but I just don't want to watch any movie until I finish Breaking Bad, really loving that show. I am into Season 4 in less than a week

KC is a mod now too?  
Congrats @KidCarter93


BTW, in which world have you been in roof?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya.. I just saw that..
> 
> I have a lot of movies on my to-watch list but I just don't want to watch any movie until I finish Breaking Bad, really loving that show. I am into Season 4 in less than a week
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't need to mention Kc, he's always lurking, just like @cascabel :sly:

Was out of town for the weekend, too much travel, not enough sleep and water... i feel a little sick today.
No worries, i'll be kicking in no time.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You don't need to mention Kc, he's always lurking, just like @cascabel :sly:
> 
> Was out of town for the weekend, too much travel, not enough sleep and water... i feel a little sick today.
> No worries, i'll be kicking in no time.

Click to collapse



Travel? Where to? Entertainment trip?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

sup y'all

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Travel? Where to? Entertainment trip?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol, nope. Just a personal trip to native, we're constructing a house there so have to go every other weekend to do a check.

Btw you a mallu right?
Find mallu offensive? I don't care. 

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> sup y'all
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Moi. :|


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, nope. Just a personal trip to native, we're constructing a house there so have to go every other weekend to do a check.
> 
> Btw you a mallu right?
> Find mallu offensive? I don't care.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah.. Alright

Yep. Not really, lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ah.. Alright
> 
> Yep. Not really, lol

Click to collapse



Soo.. Onam?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

Mallu lol funny how it sounds  not in an offensive way though. 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Soo.. Onam?

Click to collapse



Yep  Pretty awesome, especially if you are in Kerala

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




kangerX said:


> Mallu lol funny how it sounds  not in an offensive way though.
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Its a short for "Malayalis".. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Mallu lol funny how it sounds  not in an offensive way though.

Click to collapse



Lol, i know.



Prawesome said:


> Yep  Pretty awesome, especially if you are in Kerala

Click to collapse



What about there? Just the specially prepared food huh?


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Mallu lol funny how it sounds  not in an offensive way though.
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Its a short for "Malayalis".. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

haider roofie 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, i know.
> 
> 
> What about there? Just the specially prepared food huh?

Click to collapse



What about there? You mean, where I live? Ya.. Food, call some people for lunch or dinner and stuff. 
In Kerala, its awesome though.. We put flowers in front of our house. Like this:





Give clothes to others(Lol), get clothes from others(Lol). Best time of the year, whole place would be in a festive mood 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What about there? You mean, where I live? Ya.. Food, call some people for lunch or dinner and stuff.
> In Kerala, its awesome though.. We put flowers in front of our house. Like this:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome man !  

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

Just like diwali? Without crackers?

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> haider roofie

Click to collapse



So.. did you have fun with the girls? And where's that video? 



Prawesome said:


> What about there? I mean, where I live? Ya.. Food, call some people for lunch or dinner and stuff.
> In Kerala, its awesome though.. We put flowers in front of our house. Like this:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya i meant in Saudi, i haven't been to kerala during the festive season but i studied in a christian institution for a couple of years and i participated in that flower bed thing. :|
But it was fun, the previous day preparations and all... it was hectic but fun. Can only imagine how it would be in kerala.
But damn! Chicks are fking awesome in sarees! Sadly, i wasn't in a co-ed college.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> So.. did you have fun with the girls? And where's that video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah.. Right
About the chicks, hell yes 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Just like diwali? Without crackers?
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



Not really.. They are different, really different







kangerX said:


> Awesome man !
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Ikr 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

video is not yet available roofie lol 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> So.. did you have fun with the girls? And where's that video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flower bed as in first night  
And yeah chicks rock in saree manh 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

F Tapatalk for this post


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

why praw?

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Flower bed as in first night
> And yeah chicks rock in saree manh
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



No.. Flower bed as in the PIC I just posted for you guys

For you guys 





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> why praw?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Duplicate post

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No.. Flower bed as in the PIC I just posted for you guys
> 
> For you guys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A-sin  

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> A-sin
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Yep. I thought you were from US? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Flower bed as in first night
> And yeah chicks rock in saree manh

Click to collapse



No, flower bed as in the pic. :sly:

I miss those days, don't think chicks in sarees appeal to the rest of the world much but they sure do for us! 

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> For you guys

Click to collapse



Ya that. No.
I'm talking about college chick not aunties. 

More like this. (le randome pic from google)


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No, flower bed as in the pic. :sly:
> 
> I miss those days, don't think chicks in sarees appeal to the rest of the world much but they sure do for us!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She isn't an aunty... Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

duplicate posts suck hard really

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep. I thought you were from US?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



No man , Indian  for now in banglore

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> No, flower bed as in the pic. :sly:
> 
> I miss those days, don't think chicks in sarees appeal to the rest of the world much but they sure do for us!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This......... 
But
That guy s ruining it bleh....

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

Analog electronics suckssssssssss:banghead:

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> She isn't an aunty... Lol

Click to collapse



You're her fan huh! 
Here's a better pic for you, that one was badly shopped.








kangerX said:


> This.........
> But
> That guy s ruining it bleh....

Click to collapse



Kill teh noob with fire!


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

Is it Indian thread now? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Is it Indian thread now?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol no.



Guys, ever travelled in metro train?

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Lol no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ermmmm, yeah. Kinda unavoidable in London. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

never been in a train except in amusement parks and carnivals

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> never been in a train except in amusement parks and carnivals
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Well, that's because in that part of the world you ride ON the train. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Is it Indian thread now?

Click to collapse



Deal with it.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> How's that my fault?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's ALWAYS your fault tinky.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Well, that's because in that part of the world you ride ON the train.
> View attachment 2261269
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ON not IN, haha, im from the Phils. btw

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> It's ALWAYS your fault tinky.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:/ 
SHOOOSH! 







Eren Jaeger said:


> ON not IN, haha, im from the Phils. btw
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



I know. That's why I said "part of the world". Devil is in the detail  


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> :/
> SHOOOSH!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol :sly::sly::sly:, enough about trains, i've rode horror trains though 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> lol :sly::sly::sly:, enough about trains, i've rode horror trains though
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



*ridden 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

oops sorry, ridden i suppose, so i'm planning on engaging myself in a networking business, my friend earns Php10,500 per week with it

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You don't need to mention Kc, he's always lurking, just like @cascabel :sly:

Click to collapse



^^This 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> oops sorry, ridden i suppose, so i'm planning on engaging myself in a networking business, my friend arns Php10,500 per week with it
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Sooo tempted to troll you, but you are too nice of a person  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Well, that's because in that part of the world you ride ON the train.
> View attachment 2261269
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is that a guiness world record?

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sooo tempted to troll you, but you are too nice of a person
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you cam troll me man, anytime, it's always good to have that "troll" side in your everyday life

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> you cam troll me man, anytime, it's always good to have that "troll" side in your everyday life
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Careful what you wish for in OT

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Careful what you wish for in OT
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



you got a very good point man

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> you got a very good point man
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

He has indeed.


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

so what are you guys doing now?

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> so what are you guys doing now?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Working 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

what's your occupation sir?

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> what's your occupation sir?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Trolling?


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Trolling?

Click to collapse



silly roofie, sup man?

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## AsherChua (Sep 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Rubber = safe

Click to collapse



S


Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> silly roofie, sup man?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Nuffin much, looks like we have a guest here. ^^


----------



## AsherChua (Sep 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Careful what you wish for in OT
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



Wr


Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> silly roofie, eee q man?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse











Eren Jaeger said:


> silly roofie, sup man?
> E
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> silly roofie, eee q man?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse











Eren Jaeger said:


> silly roofie, sup man?
> E
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> silly roofie, eee q man?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse





an what happens


QUOTE=Eren Jaeger;45640727]silly roofie, sup man?
E
Sent from muffintalk[/QUOTE]



Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

AsherChua said:


> Wr
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app[/QUOTE]

seems like you're drunk mate?

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Well, that's because in that part of the world you ride ON the train.
> View attachment 2261269
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that's because lack of trains and population explosion. not everyone in India travels like that.. you sound like you're talking about something you don't approve of...


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

woot woot calm down kanger

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> that's because lack of trains and population explosion. not everyone in India travels like that.. you sound like you're talking about something you don't approve of...

Click to collapse



That might very well be Pakistan, let me elgoog.

And it is.


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> that's because lack of trains and population explosion. not everyone in India travels like that.. you sound like you're talking about something you don't approve of...

Click to collapse



And you sound like you have a butthurt 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> so what are you guys doing now?
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Baseclly doing nothing....

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 16, 2013)

AsherChua said:


> Wr
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app[/QUOTE]







_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------

*shuffles papers looking for the butthurt form* 

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 16, 2013)

AsherChua said:


> Wr
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app[/QUOTE]


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> And you sound like you have a butthurt
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



indeed. I am. everyone has a soft spot.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 16, 2013)

"Soft spot" you say...hmmm.......

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> indeed. I am. everyone has a soft spot.

Click to collapse



Local trains can be crowded, are you from the north/east/west?
I've never witnessed something like that in the south.


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

soft spot... 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> "Soft spot" you say...hmmm.......
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



loool iswydt

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Local trains can be crowded, are you from the north/east/west?
> I've never witnessed something like that in the south.

Click to collapse



north. never seen anything like that lol


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 16, 2013)

*looks for big pointy stick for "soft bits" and starts sharpening *

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> loool iswydt
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry it's most likely that people wanted to pose for the photo that's all....see how they're smiling to the camera and probably saying cheese in Indian lol

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## undercover (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> loool iswydt
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




“How 'bout a shot of truth in that denial cocktail.” 
― Jennifer Salaiz

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> *looks for big pointy stick for "soft bits" and starts sharpening *
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



Loooool

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 16, 2013)

kangerX said:


> north. never seen anything like that lol

Click to collapse



That one is probably a Paki train, but there was one posted earlier which is definitely Indian. These are not mainstream trains, notice how there are no power lines?

But the Mumbai local trains are always crowded i think. Lol, in one Amazing Race season participants had to commute in those, don't think they'll ever come back to India again.
Even i wouldn't dare to go in those unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> “How 'bout a shot of truth in that denial cocktail.”
> ― Jennifer Salaiz
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








but no not seriously seen it 

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Don't worry it's most likely that people wanted to pose for the photo that's all....see how they're smiling to the camera and probably saying cheese in Indian lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



maybe lol 

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> That one is probably a Paki train, but there was one posted earlier which is definitely Indian. These are not mainstream trains, notice how there are no power lines?
> 
> But the Mumbai local trains are always crowded i think. Lol, in one Amazing Race season participants had to commute in those, don't think they'll ever come back to India again.
> Even i wouldn't dare to go in those unless absolutely necessary.

Click to collapse



no idea about power lines lol maybe just a snap


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That one is probably a Paki train, but there was one posted earlier which is definitely Indian. These are not mainstream trains, notice how there are no power lines?
> 
> But the Mumbai local trains are always crowded i think. Lol, in one Amazing Race season participants had to commute in those, don't think they'll ever come back to India again.
> Even i wouldn't dare to go in those unless absolutely necessary.

Click to collapse



Metro is much better than that
Though there is crowd too...

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 16, 2013)

AsherChua said:


> Wr
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app[/QUOTE]

Oh damn, I think we have another Raymond's here.  

Guys, ignore this guy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 16, 2013)

good night frat, gotta sleep now! have fun 

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good night frat, gotta sleep now! have fun
> 
> Sent from muffintalk

Click to collapse



Gudnyt boss  

And Jugg's doing a lot eh?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Gudnyt boss
> 
> And Jugg's doing a lot eh?

Click to collapse



And what's that supposed to mean? 

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



Lmao 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kangerX (Sep 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



What the feeek loooooooooooooooooooooooool

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> *ridden
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Grammar Comie :what:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



Dafaq 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dafaq
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



My reaction, exactly

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the good yahoo answers trolls 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ronnie498 (Sep 16, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ronnie, long time. How's you doing? The family?
> Where have you been
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



Doing good! Been lurking around 

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Hey Ronnie. How are you? A. hasn't had a dig at me for a while, I'm upset
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I will let her know next time I see her , she will soon be someone else's problem :silly: she is getting married


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



That...was probably the most disturbing thing I've ever seen 
I...wish..if I was blind before I saw this

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Sep 17, 2013)

AsherChua said:


> S
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



T

Sent from my swagger wagon


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 17, 2013)

"Bravest woman in Seattle ", we had to read this as part of a class assignment. Wish I hadn't


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Hi pup 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hi pup
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Hey, what you doing?

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey, what you doing?
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Ah you knew just trying to sleep. But I'm not very good at it lately 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## roofrider (Sep 17, 2013)

Muahahaha..
My 2 year old galaxy mini is running 4.3 now! Well... CM10.2 with a bunch of stuff not working.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Nice avatar :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Groot (Sep 17, 2013)

hi frat people, good evening y'all

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 17, 2013)

Sup people's. 

Long time no see. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 17, 2013)

hi man!

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sup people's.
> 
> Long time no see.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Strangers in our midst 

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohai. How you doing? Did you watch the latest episode of AoT? crazy ending right there..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 17, 2013)

man, anime and manga, i've been stalking it since it was first released in 2012, hi @jugg1es

Sent from muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 17, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Muahahaha..
> My 2 year old galaxy mini is running 4.3 now! Well... CM10.2 with a bunch of stuff not working.

Click to collapse



Hey roofie 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ah you knew just trying to sleep. But I'm not very good at it lately
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Sleeping pills FTW 


sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Hey roofie
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How's that 'soft spot' of yours today? 

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> How's that 'soft spot' of yours today?
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



It says hellllllloooooooo @jugg1es  


sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Sammy, I remember you saying you were writing a story for wattpad. Name??


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 17, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Doing good! Been lurking around
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? Seriously? Give her my wishes 







veeman said:


> T
> 
> Sent from my swagger wagon

Click to collapse



F

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Doing good! Been lurking around
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## undercover (Sep 17, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Doing good! Been lurking around
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn. I was hoping... Ah well.... 
All the best wishes to her and sincere congratulations! Please please pass it on. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello everyone!  How are you all 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 17, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Nice avatar :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Why thank you.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Strangers in our midst
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



Lol it's been forever since I came here ..

How do you do man? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol it's been forever since I came here ..
> 
> How do you do man?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not bad, yourself? Been keeping an eye on your icons,  they are coming along nicely. Did you see my request in the uccw skins thread? 

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 17, 2013)

@jugg1es @shahrukhraza Hi guys

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wassup brothers 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> @jugg1es @shahrukhraza Hi guys
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse











Tezlastorme said:


> Wassup brothers
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Sup? 


_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup?
> 
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



Watching through Supernatural season 3 atm 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup?
> 
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



Going sleep. But I think I have insomnia, as it takes me like half an hour.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Going sleep. But I think I have insomnia, as it takes me like half an hour.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



That's not insomnia, that's called chill time. If you are an insomniac you wouldn't be sleeping after half an hour. Try lying in bed for 3 hours looking at the ceiling before making a coffee and sitting in the living room for another 3 hours then going to work. 

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's not insomnia, that's called chill time. If you are an insomniac you wouldn't be sleeping after half an hour. Try lying in bed for 3 hours looking at the ceiling before making a coffee and sitting in the living room for another 3 hours then going to work.
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



He's 14, he doesn't have work

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He's 14, he doesn't have work
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



No, and he doesn't have insomnia either 

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> That's not insomnia, that's called chill time. If you are an insomniac you wouldn't be sleeping after half an hour. Try lying in bed for 3 hours looking at the ceiling before making a coffee and sitting in the living room for another 3 hours then going to work.
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



I see. Thanks.
I also sleep really deep. But not in the way like when I wake up I feel like I've had a 'good night's sleep'.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He's 14, he doesn't have work
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



He has school...







jugg1es said:


> That's not insomnia, that's called chill time. If you are an insomniac you wouldn't be sleeping after half an hour. Try lying in bed for 3 hours looking at the ceiling before making a coffee and sitting in the living room for another 3 hours then going to work.
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



Just put a bullet in your head it works every time 
And you will sleep all the time you want 

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------

Speaking of insomnia I think I haz it... 

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

Speaking of insomnia I think I haz it... 

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

Speaking of insomnia I think I haz it... 

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

Speaking of insomnia I think I haz it... 

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He's 14, he doesn't have work
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I'm 14 in 2 months. Anyway, going sleep.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm 14 in 2 months. Anyway, going sleep.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



So early?  I sleep at like 12 or something

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So early?  I sleep at like 12 or something
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I go to sleep at 12... AM :silly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Not bad, yourself? Been keeping an eye on your icons,  they are coming along nicely. Did you see my request in the uccw skins thread?
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



Thanks... And no, I haven't seen it... I'll go check it out. 

I've been away from xda itself lol.

Gotta get back to my normal schedule.. 

So how are the others muffs' lives going?  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No, and he doesn't have insomnia either
> 
> _          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
> - Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _

Click to collapse



Agree.

Too many people think they have insomnia because they have a little trouble getting to sleep.  I've lived with a wife who has chronic clinical insomnia for 10 years.

When you go 4 days straight without a nap, that's insomnia. I've seen her average under 20 hours of sleep a week for months straight. That's insomnia, and the very thing that caused most of the medical problems she has.

If you can consistently get 6 hours, time permitting, you've got nothing to worry about.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Too many people think they have insomnia because they have a little trouble getting to sleep.  I've lived with a wife who has chronic clinical insomnia for 10 years.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This. Just because someone goes to bed and doesn't just fall asleep as soon as their head hits the pillow doesn't mean they have insomnia. That's called normal.
BTW I find it helps to get to sleep if you just lie on your back with your arms by your sides and don't move at all. You will probably feel itches and stuff but leave it and concentrate on not moving. It prepares your body to sleep and helps you stop concentrating on other things that are keeping you awake.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> This. Just because someone goes to bed and doesn't just fall asleep as soon as their head hits the pillow doesn't mean they have insomnia. That's called normal.
> BTW I find it helps to get to sleep if you just lie on your back with your arms by your sides and don't move at all. You will probably feel itches and stuff but leave it and concentrate on not moving. It prepares your body to sleep and helps you stop concentrating on other things that are keeping you awake.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I find it helps if she just stops trying to carry on conversation with me while I'm trying to fall asleep.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Sep 17, 2013)

Sleeping... Or rather difficulties falling asleep. Whoever has that, do this. Do not watch TV, use PC or any device with the screen minimum 30 minutes before sleep. Trust me, you'll fall asleep a lot quicker 



@jugg1es



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sleeping... Or rather difficulties falling asleep. Whoever has that, do this. Do not watch TV, use PC or any device with the screen minimum 30 minutes before sleep. Trust me, you'll fall asleep a lot quicker
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too old to give a monkey's mate :flipoff2:

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Going sleep. But I think I have insomnia, as it takes me like half an hour.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



It takes me 2+ hours to fall asleep.
1¼ hours if I worked or had a soccer game.
Not sure why, but as you could imagine, it's highly annoying.
4 hours of sleep is my average during the week days. Sometimes Saturday if I have work. It seems I don't need that much sleep.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 18, 2013)

I love this thread. 

We're back to the ol' days where i had to scroll 10 pages when i wake up

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> We're back to the ol' days where i had to scroll 10 pages when i wake up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




How are you man?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> We're back to the ol' days where i had to scroll 10 pages when i wake up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then you killed it 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 18, 2013)

Jeff! 

Also, @Lifehacker7 congrats on the RT status :beer::beer:


----------



## veeman (Sep 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> F
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



U!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Jeff!

Click to collapse



You killed it 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Then you killed it
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



What's up with you Jeff? 




deathnotice01 said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> We're back to the ol' days where i had to scroll 10 pages when i wake up
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah,  is fun to read all the conversations and SwiftKey Flow is awesome 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Sep 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Jeff!
> 
> Also, @Lifehacker7 congrats on the RT status :beer::beer:

Click to collapse



Fanks buddy  :thumbup:


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> You killed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go watch Big Boss retard


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Jeff!
> 
> Also, @Lifehacker7 congrats on the RT status :beer::beer:

Click to collapse



What's up bro 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> What's up with you Jeff?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3

Click to collapse



Not much just watching TV and being lazy 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2013)

It always happens to Jeff. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It always happens to Jeff.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse





Edit: Fixed it but yes it's been happening alot to me lately 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Watching through Supernatural season 3 atm
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Are you a serious fan of supernatual ?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It takes me 2+ hours to fall asleep.
> 1¼ hours if I worked or had a soccer game.
> Not sure why, but as you could imagine, it's highly annoying.
> 4 hours of sleep is my average during the week days. Sometimes Saturday if I have work. It seems I don't need that much sleep.

Click to collapse



Consistent lack of sleep has the potential to damage your nervous system, due to the body never fully repairing itself. It's quite serious, and has nearly killed my wife on more than one occasion. She's only 32.

Talk to your doctor, or pm me for natural remedies.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Go watch Big Boss retard

Click to collapse



Oh you little... 

I have a little noobish question,  How rooting worked before superuser came into existence? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Consistent lack of sleep has the potential to damage your nervous system, due to the body never fully repairing itself. It's quite serious, and has nearly killed my wife on more than one occasion. She's only 32.
> 
> Talk to your doctor, or pm me for natural remedies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't know its THAT serious. Hope your wife is fine now ? 


sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Didn't know its THAT serious. Hope your wife is fine now ?
> 
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Yes, it CAN be serious. Sleep is, after all, when the body repairs itself.

She's got a chronic nervous system disorder. It'll be lifelong. Sometimes she's okay, other times stuff gets scary.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yes, it CAN be serious. Sleep is, after all, when the body repairs itself.
> 
> She's got a chronic nervous system disorder. It'll be lifelong. Sometimes she's okay, other times stuff gets scary.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's super scary. I Sincerely Hope she gets better soon 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 18, 2013)

Guys i'll be inactive until i fix this x8 of mine or get a new phone, hopefully, sorry and i hope my pledge won't be affected, sorry guys


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> How are you man?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Been awesome, 

Got myself a gaming laptop for $450.
Intel i5 sandy bridge 2.4ghz up to 3.0 turbo boost. ATI Radeon HD 5700 dual. 8gb ram 1033mhz.

The only thing that sucks is the storage- HDD 5200rpm 500gb also the fact that it's only 2hrs battery life on maximum performance.

Oh and windows 8.







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Then you killed it
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



I blame itchy for this. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Guys i'll be inactive until i fix this x8 of mine or get a new phone, hopefully, sorry and i hope my pledge won't be affected, sorry guys

Click to collapse



Good luck with the phone mate, let us know if you decide to get a new phone we have a lot of experts here to give advices. 







deathnotice01 said:


> Been awesome,
> 
> Got myself a gaming laptop for $450.
> Intel i5 sandy bridge 2.4ghz up to 3.0 turbo boost. ATI Radeon HD 5700 dual. 8gb ram 1033mhz.
> ...

Click to collapse



Great configuration dnotice I smell some serious gaming gaming.


Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Consistent lack of sleep has the potential to damage your nervous system, due to the body never fully repairing itself. It's quite serious, and has nearly killed my wife on more than one occasion. She's only 32.
> 
> Talk to your doctor, or pm me for natural remedies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have gone to the doctors before, buy along with some other stuff, so they just ignored my sleep issues. 
Last year I was almost considered truant because I missed so many days due to lack of sleep.  






deathnotice01 said:


> Been awesome,
> 
> Got myself a gaming laptop for $450.
> Intel i5 sandy bridge 2.4ghz up to 3.0 turbo boost. ATI Radeon HD 5700 dual. 8gb ram 1033mhz.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, sure, blame the American.


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 18, 2013)

^_^


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ^_^

Click to collapse



Omg look who is
 here 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2013)

Sup people?
How is everyone?


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 18, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup people?
> How is everyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup Gurl....

Me good. You?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Are you a serious fan of supernatual ?

Click to collapse



Well I started watching a couple of weeks ago and I'm already on season 3 
So yeah I like it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Omg look who is
> here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hey man. Sup?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Hey man. Sup?

Click to collapse



What's up with you? 
Long time no see

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, sure, blame the American.

Click to collapse



You're an alien lifeform, stop lying to yourself. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Hey man. Sup?

Click to collapse



Hello Doc. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 18, 2013)

Bump to the top of teh top!!1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Great configuration dnotice I smell some serious gaming gaming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3

Click to collapse



Not that much serious, still can't play well on Ultra-high settings. 

And i see you're doing quite happy with your S3.

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Well I started watching a couple of weeks ago and I'm already on season 3
> So yeah I like it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Cool I'm a fan too. Seen all 8 seasons and it gets better and better 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 18, 2013)

I found where my dad hid my phone 
Guess I can use it till he comes 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I found where my dad hid my phone
> Guess I can use it till he comes
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Why was it taken away in the first place?

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why was it taken away in the first place?
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Probably cause he had school 


Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I found where my dad hid my phone
> Guess I can use it till he comes
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Welcome back  after he's back he'll again take it away ?

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Not that much serious, still can't play well on Ultra-high settings.
> 
> And i see you're doing quite happy with your S3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes extremely happy with the S3.
A big transformation from the Lumia

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You're an alien lifeform, stop lying to yourself.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sup Ariel...


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yes extremely happy with the S3.
> A big transformation from the Lumia
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



*LAMIA 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> *LAMIA
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



The real name was supposed to be LAMIA,  LUMIA was just a typo  

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> The real name was supposed to be LAMIA,  LUMIA was just a typo
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lame phones , lame nokia phones ... sigh... 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

Loving Tapatalk 4, wonderful awesome experience. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Lame phones , lame nokia phones ... sigh...
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Nokia aint lame

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Nokia aint lame
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



Lulz.  

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Nokia aint lame
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



Nokia isn't, but the LUMIA I owned was lame. 


Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Nokia isn't, but the LUMIA I owned was lame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeah. Windows has a tiny amount of apps.
Friend bought lumia 520 a month ago..
We make fun of it regarding apps

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yeah. Windows has a tiny amount of apps.
> Friend bought lumia 520 a month ago..
> We make fun of it regarding apps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Yes extremely low app support. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Nokia isn't, but the LUMIA I owned was lame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



That's like saying you like jedi but hate master windu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> That's like saying you like jedi but hate master windu
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



??? 

And what are we talking about here again? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> That's like saying you like jedi but hate master windu
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Reported for profanity.

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> ???
> 
> And what are we talking about here again?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Gasps 
!!!!







Gogeta said:


> Reported for profanity.
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



:banghead:


sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Gasps
> !!!!
> 
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



You mad bro? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> You mad bro?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Any doubt about that?

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> You mad bro?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol it was a star wars refference -_-







Gogeta said:


> Any doubt about that?
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



Fork you :sly:


sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Lol it was a star wars refference -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pwned!

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ^_^

Click to collapse



Who are you? 







deathnotice01 said:


> You're an alien lifeform, stop lying to yourself.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I may be an alien, but I am also American.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I have gone to the doctors before, buy along with some other stuff, so they just ignored my sleep issues.
> Last year I was almost considered truant because I missed so many days due to lack of sleep.

Click to collapse




Then find a different doctor. Your brain is still developing until you're age 25. If your body can't repair itself during crucial developmental years, there is risk for lifelong problems.

I'm just saying, gotta take care of yourself. Even if it's with natural vitamin remedies.




Sleepy! said:


> ^_^

Click to collapse



There's someone we haven't seen in forever.  How goes things?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Then find a different doctor. Your brain is still developing until you're age 25. If your body can't repair itself during crucial developmental years, there is risk for lifelong problems.
> 
> I'm just saying, gotta take care of yourself. Even if it's with natural vitamin remedies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro...  long time indeed.
I'm OK. How's you?
Also...
Y u no hangout?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



darth vader ftw 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> darth vader ftw
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Young man, I am Joseph-Jessica-Ichigo's father and you will give me the respect that I deserve. :hmph:


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Young man, I am Joseph-Jessica-Ichigo's father and you will give me the respect that I deserve. :hmph:

Click to collapse



Oh rly?

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh rly?
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



What.... you won't believe Darth Vader now? :/


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're about the same as usual, which isn't all that great, but could be worse.

Hangouts... I usually only see them when I'm in bed watching tv with my wife.  When I can get her ocd self to calm down about life issues and just relax with me, I take the opportunity. Lol.


P.S. I'm his father, too.  Isn't that an awkward scientific revelation.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> P.S. I'm his father, too.  Isn't that an awkward scientific revelation.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Does that mean it was you in that Devil's Threesome I had against my will? :/
:awkward:


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Young man, I am Joseph-Jessica-Ichigo's father and you will give me the respect that I deserve. :hmph:

Click to collapse



Not the way you talk to a jedi master , this is. :sly:

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> Does that mean it was you in that Devil's Threesome I had against my will? :/
> :awkward:

Click to collapse



All 3 guys  

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Does that mean it was you in that Devil's Threesome I had against my will? :/
> :awkward:

Click to collapse



I can't remember. PTSD memory loss.







kangerX said:


> Not the way you talk to a jedi master , this is. :sly:
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The devil is a woman. Clearly.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Sep 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I can't remember. PTSD memory loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right.  

But but who forced @Sleepy! 
 

Btw where be @DowntownJeffBrown



sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 18, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Right.
> 
> But but who forced @Sleepy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And are you gonna tell us why Ella?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 18, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Saved for lulz recycling process 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 19, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Young man, I am Joseph-Jessica-Ichigo's father and you will give me the respect that I deserve. :hmph:

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 19, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse








*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 19, 2013)

Is it only me or whatever you are talking about does not make any sense?? 

 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 19, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Is it only me or whatever you are talking about does not make any sense??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Dn wanted mammaries. I provided.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 19, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Is it only me or whatever you are talking about does not make any sense??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



It's just you.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Dn wanted mammaries. I provided.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oh yeah right, the Image was half visible before opening it. 

Keep up the good work!  
Dnotice enjoy! 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 19, 2013)

@Wolf Pup

Did you get me reply to your pm?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> @Wolf Pup
> 
> Did you get me reply to your pm?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I can't reply atm though. Thanks anyway

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Yeah, I can't reply atm though. Thanks anyway
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



No problem. Fapatalk said "reply not sent" then showed as sent. I had to make sure.


Also, The Wife is watching Dr. Phil. Dr. Phil said to two parents, regarding the mom's daughter: "Her brain is still growing. If given the opportunity to get big stupid, kids will get big stupid."

Lol. So true.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 19, 2013)

Morning muffins

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## undercover (Sep 19, 2013)

Morning muffs

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 19, 2013)

Morning all 


I hate mornings :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 19, 2013)

Morning peoples. 

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 19, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Morning peoples.
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Morning

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## roofrider (Sep 19, 2013)

Which keyboard do you guys use? Swype/Swiftkey/touchpal?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Which keyboard do you guys use? Swype/Swiftkey/touchpal?

Click to collapse



Kii keyboard

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 19, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Kii keyboard
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hmm.. will give it a try.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hmm.. will give it a try.

Click to collapse



It's my personal fav

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Good sweet mother of castration! 
My eyes! 







funnypharmacist said:


> Is it only me or whatever you are talking about does not make any sense??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



HTC made sense, your reference is invalid. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## kangerX (Sep 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



lulz 

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Which keyboard do you guys use? Swype/Swiftkey/touchpal?

Click to collapse



I never understand the hype behind swiftkey


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 19, 2013)

kangerX said:


> lulz
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Swiftkey is amazing 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Swiftkey is amazing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Stock 4.2 keyboard is better

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Stock 4.2 keyboard is better
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



I would disagree and I have and use both. I'm using stock keyboard right now, but only because SwiftKey doesn't work properly with my lowered DPI.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

Swiftkey & touchpal lags while popping up on screen & going out, :thumbdown: both of them. Phone seems to be lagy while using it
And swiftkey prediction sucks

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> swiftkey prediction sucks

Click to collapse



This.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Swiftkey & touchpal lags while popping up on screen & going out, :thumbdown: both of them. Phone seems to be lagy while using it
> And swiftkey prediction sucks
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



No.. Swiftkey predicts stuff way better. I can type much faster and with less mistakes on it. Stock keyboard autocorrect in retarded.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

Maybe because my native language isnt available in swiftkey

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## undercover (Sep 19, 2013)

SwiftKey. Because it's awesome. 




And because they gave me 50 bucks (true story). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> SwiftKey. Because it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And a little badge and certificate, I bet your parents are so proud. 

Well good for you:thumbup:

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## undercover (Sep 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And a little badge and certificate, I bet your parents are so proud.
> 
> Well good for you:thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And a pen! Still have it  

And yup, my parents are quite proud of me. Now tits or gtfo. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> SwiftKey. Because it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you pull that off? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> And a pen! Still have it
> 
> And yup, my parents are quite proud of me. Now tits or gtfo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahhhh,  bless. 












DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How did you pull that off?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



VIP forum, he did some translation for them

_          "From the moment I picked your book up until I laid it down I was convulsed with laughter. Some day I intend reading it."
- Groucho Marx (1895-1977)     _


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 19, 2013)

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey! Can someone please explain what's the difference between XHDPI and HDPI??


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey! Can someone please explain what's the difference between XHDPI and HDPI??

Click to collapse



One has an X in front of it.

Sent from my iDroid

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

Haha nyemuer. Dead.. Wormer! Dead!

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> One has an X in front of it.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*nenameyer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey! Can someone please explain what's the difference between XHDPI and HDPI??

Click to collapse



ER..  
HDPI=High definition pixel intensity 
Xhdpi=Extra High Defining pixel intensity 
More pixels I guess?  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 19, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> ER..
> HDPI=High definition pixel intensity
> Xhdpi=Extra High Defining pixel intensity
> More pixels I guess?
> ...

Click to collapse



Just higher DPI (pixel density)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ahhhh,  bless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 20, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> ER..
> HDPI=High definition pixel intensity
> Xhdpi=Extra High Defining pixel intensity
> More pixels I guess?
> ...

Click to collapse











Tezlastorme said:


> Just higher DPI (pixel density)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Thanks guys :beer: 
Also pup


----------



## kangerX (Sep 20, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Swiftkey is amazing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I have used both too. It doesn't feel fluid like stock Google
, though they have great regional language support ..






Tezlastorme said:


> I would disagree and I have and use both. I'm using stock keyboard right now, but only because SwiftKey doesn't work properly with my lowered DPI.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



This pic is everywhere -_-

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse



This pic is everywhere -_-

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 20, 2013)

My latest setup on both S3 and S Duos. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 20, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Just higher DPI (pixel density)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yard..  I was a bit sleepy :'D

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 20, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My latest setup on both S3 and S Duos.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Cool ^_^

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 20, 2013)

kangerX said:


> I have used both too. It doesn't feel fluid like stock Google
> , though they have great regional language support ..
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SwiftKey also has a decent Dvorak layout, which is good for me. The stock keyboard has a weird Dvorak layout.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 20, 2013)

I smell a fanboy:sly:

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 20, 2013)

Can't wait for me prize! 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can't wait for me prize!
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Lulz

_"why do we fall, bruce?
so that we can pick ourselves up."_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can't wait for me prize!
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Haha 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 20, 2013)

The new page bug :banghead:


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can't wait for me prize!
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



I latterly loled

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 20, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> SwiftKey also has a decent Dvorak layout, which is good for me. The stock keyboard has a weird Dvorak layout.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Alright . Even touchpal is cool







Gogeta said:


> I smell a fanboy:sly:
> 
> _"why do we fall, bruce?
> so that we can pick ourselves up."_

Click to collapse




sniffing is for dogs bro 






deathnotice01 said:


> Can't wait for me prize!
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Trolololololololololol

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey guys! 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can't wait for me prize!
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



I had no idea you finally made it to the pro's! Congrats! 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 20, 2013)

What's up everyone? Life treating you well?

Sent with a phone running a kernel XDA banned!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> What's up everyone? Life treating you well?
> 
> Sent with a phone running a kernel XDA banned!

Click to collapse



Hello!

How are you?

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 20, 2013)

KILL IT WITH FIRE

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Hello Pup.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 20, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> What's up everyone? Life treating you well?
> 
> Sent with a phone running a kernel XDA banned!

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello Pup.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Hey. Watching The Mist. Can't really talk.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey. Watching The Mist. Can't really talk.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Okay then...

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 20, 2013)

Great movie

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 21, 2013)

Its amazing.. But it killed the thread


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Its amazing.. But it killed the thread

Click to collapse



You killed the thread.  
Btw used the icons?  Share some screenie on whatsapp 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 21, 2013)

hi guys, im back

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> You killed the thread.
> Btw used the icons?  Share some screenie on whatsapp
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



What icons 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 21, 2013)

hello kanger, sup?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 21, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> You killed the thread.
> Btw used the icons?  Share some screenie on whatsapp
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



No.. Too busy. Writing a piece for a show next week.







kangerX said:


> What icons
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Some stupid icon pack he is fapping around with 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> No.. Too busy. Writing a piece for a show next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahaha lulz :sly:

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 21, 2013)

What?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



What 'what?' ?  I focused on 'he is fapping around........'

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 21, 2013)

And? :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I had no idea you finally made it to the pro's! Congrats!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I know! 
My ancestors are proud! 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## hanisod (Sep 21, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can't wait for me prize!
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Lolololololol, that was awesome xD

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> And? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



And what ? You mad brah ?

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 21, 2013)

Guys, anyone up for a Hangouts voice chat?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Guys, anyone up for a Hangouts voice chat?

Click to collapse



I would've have but my connection sucks bleh

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 21, 2013)

I think I ate something.... Got the runs, stomach ache, runny nose, sore nose, and a slightly sore throat. Strange, because I'm never sick.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 21, 2013)

Found a new barn cat. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute cat. Looks young enough to train to do your evil bidding.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Found a new barn cat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Cute cat. Looks young enough to train to do your evil bidding.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



And cats are born with that gene... 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sure, but my 3 were still too tired last night to kill the roach in the bathroom when when locked in there with it.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sure, but my 3 were still too tired last night to kill the roach in the bathroom when when locked in there with it.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Well laziness is another predominant cat characteristic 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 22, 2013)

I just found out my childhood was a lie. Our next door neighbors, who I assumed were sisters, where actually gay. They later suddenly "moved", but apparently they both died. The next guy who moved into that house was a hoarder who would grow and smoke drugs. Our other next door neighbors were thugs and druggies. A few houses down, a mean old lady apparently lived in her car and hoarded newspapers. The guy who lived in the house behind us was a pedophile. And a girl who I used to go to school with and who lived a few houses down turned out to be a murderer, and stabbed her foster mom 170+ times(http://www.news-herald.com/general-...hills-foster-child-is-a-suspect-with-911-call)

Lucky we moved 7½ years ago. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I just found out my childhood was a lie. Our next door neighbors, who I assumed were sisters, where actually gay. They later suddenly "moved", but apparently they both died. The next guy who moved into that house was a hoarder who would grow and smoke drugs. Our other next door neighbors were thugs and druggies. A few houses down, a mean old lady apparently lived in her car and hoarded newspapers. The guy who lived in the house behind us was a pedophile. And a girl who I used to go to school with and who lived a few houses down turned out to be a murderer, and stabbed her foster mom 170+ times(http://www.news-herald.com/general-...hills-foster-child-is-a-suspect-with-911-call)
> 
> Lucky we moved 7½ years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I just found out my childhood was a lie. Our next door neighbors, who I assumed were sisters, where actually gay. They later suddenly "moved", but apparently they both died. The next guy who moved into that house was a hoarder who would grow and smoke drugs. Our other next door neighbors were thugs and druggies. A few houses down, a mean old lady apparently lived in her car and hoarded newspapers. The guy who lived in the house behind us was a pedophile. And a girl who I used to go to school with and who lived a few houses down turned out to be a murderer, and stabbed her foster mom 170+ times(http://www.news-herald.com/general-...hills-foster-child-is-a-suspect-with-911-call)
> 
> Lucky we moved 7½ years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I was expecting a breadfish link, but oh my God, you're serious! Glad you no longer live there. Sounds like a terrible neighborhood.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I just found out my childhood was a lie. Our next door neighbors, who I assumed were sisters, where actually gay. They later suddenly "moved", but apparently they both died. The next guy who moved into that house was a hoarder who would grow and smoke drugs. Our other next door neighbors were thugs and druggies. A few houses down, a mean old lady apparently lived in her car and hoarded newspapers. The guy who lived in the house behind us was a pedophile. And a girl who I used to go to school with and who lived a few houses down turned out to be a murderer, and stabbed her foster mom 170+ times(http://www.news-herald.com/general-...hills-foster-child-is-a-suspect-with-911-call)
> 
> Lucky we moved 7½ years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



WTF. 

That is ridiculously crazy. And mad scary. 

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

good morning frat people

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning frat people
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Hello Eren

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

hi A.P!!! how's it going there?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi A.P!!! how's it going there?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Good I guess.

As always...no good conversation material here. I have a somewhat boring life.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

and why do you say it's boring..? oh well it's sunday in here and it's boring too 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> and why do you say it's boring..? oh well it's sunday in here and it's boring too
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



I mean there's not really anything interesting going on.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

i agree, the feeling is mutual in here too

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I was expecting a breadfish link, but oh my God, you're serious! Glad you no longer live there. Sounds like a terrible neighborhood.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse











shahrukhraza said:


> WTF.
> 
> That is ridiculously crazy. And mad scary.
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It was actually awesome living there. I didn't know any of that at the time. We used to play in the streets all the time with all the other kids in the neighborhood. Nothing bad ever happened. Lots of good memories.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i agree, the feeling is mutual in here too
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



I agree.

IMO, the frat's never been more dead.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



That's probably it 

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I just found out my childhood was a lie. Our next door neighbors, who I assumed were sisters, where actually gay. They later suddenly "moved", but apparently they both died. The next guy who moved into that house was a hoarder who would grow and smoke drugs. Our other next door neighbors were thugs and druggies. A few houses down, a mean old lady apparently lived in her car and hoarded newspapers. The guy who lived in the house behind us was a pedophile. And a girl who I used to go to school with and who lived a few houses down turned out to be a murderer, and stabbed her foster mom 170+ times(http://www.news-herald.com/general-...hills-foster-child-is-a-suspect-with-911-call)
> 
> Lucky we moved 7½ years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



OMG ! 
That's one of my porno dreams on only bit scary and no whip >_<

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



:'(







Android Pizza said:


> That's probably it
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



:'(







Android Pizza said:


> That's probably it
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



:'(







Android Pizza said:


> That's probably it
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



:'(







Android Pizza said:


> That's probably it
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



:'(







Android Pizza said:


> That's probably it
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



:'(







Android Pizza said:


> That's probably it
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



:'(







Android Pizza said:


> That's probably it
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



:'(







Android Pizza said:


> That's probably it
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



:'(







Android Pizza said:


> That's probably it
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



:'(







Android Pizza said:


> That's probably it
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

XDA hates you.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Omg loooool sorry I kept the phone down was reading a novel intently. 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Omg loooool sorry I kept the phone down was reading a novel intently.
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse





What do you mean?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



I quoted and posted , it showed *connecting to server* popup and kept loading. I thought it would post and that'd be it. And started reading novel. I got another notification in whatsapp so when I unlocked phone it was still displaying *connecting to server* I knew I multi-posted >_> and to checked I opened the thread , there it is. Hate you tapatalk.

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> I quoted and posted , it showed *connecting to server* popup and kept loading. I thought it would post and that'd be it. And started reading novel. I got another notification in whatsapp so when I unlocked phone it was still displaying *connecting to server* I knew I multi-posted >_> and to checked I opened the thread , there it is. Hate you tapatalk.
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Ah XD

From what I've heard, it's an XDA issue and not Tapatalk related.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ah XD
> 
> From what I've heard, it's an XDA issue and not Tapatalk related.
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse









Nice avatar btw

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 22, 2013)

Pizza.. How old are you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Nice avatar btw
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse






Thanks.






TeeJay!! said:


> Pizza.. How old are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



A better question is: why are you asking?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> A better question is: why are you asking?
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



lulz 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I just found out my childhood was a lie. Our next door neighbors, who I assumed were sisters, where actually gay. They later suddenly "moved", but apparently they both died. The next guy who moved into that house was a hoarder who would grow and smoke drugs. Our other next door neighbors were thugs and druggies. A few houses down, a mean old lady apparently lived in her car and hoarded newspapers. The guy who lived in the house behind us was a pedophile. And a girl who I used to go to school with and who lived a few houses down turned out to be a murderer, and stabbed her foster mom 170+ times(http://www.news-herald.com/general-...hills-foster-child-is-a-suspect-with-911-call)
> 
> Lucky we moved 7½ years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Wow... were you living in a jail or something? Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

that long post...

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was just asking. :sly: Don't let your imagination get better of you :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

hi teejay, good afternoon

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi teejay, good afternoon
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Good evening mate  Just finished reading about the Focal camera developer's story ( fight rather ) with CyanogenMod Inc.. Mysterious sh&t 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Good evening mate  Just finished reading about the Focal camera developer's story ( fight rather ) with CyanogenMod Inc.. Mysterious sh&t
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Ikr. 
He was cm maintainer for I9300 , wonder who's gonna be next ..

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

where have you guys seen it?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Seen what ?

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

the fight about cm and focal 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 22, 2013)

Its all over the place. Check his G+

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

https://plus.google.com/106978520009932034644/posts/L8FJkrcahPs

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks man :thumbup:

Sent from my muffintalk

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

disappointing cyanogenmod act

Sent from my muffintalk

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

disappointing cyanogenmod act

Sent from my muffintalk

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

because fck u tapatalk that's why

Sent from my muffintalk

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

because fck u tapatalk that's why

Sent from my muffintalk

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

because fck u tapatalk that's why

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i think because the others are too busy with their personal lives that they can't buy a large amount of time for them to hangout here
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



No, reasons are different to that. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

what maybe the reason is out of our reach i guess,  evening man!

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> what maybe the reason is out of our reach i guess,  evening man!
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Afternoon  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



good afternoon, how are you there?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wait, what? Where am I?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Wait, what? Where am I?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nowhere

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Was just asking. :sly: Don't let your imagination get better of you :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



15. 



I'm just paranoid.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------




Danial723 said:


> Wait, what? Where am I?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Danial!!! You're back!

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kid.

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Wait, what? Where am I?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Danial!!! You're back!

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 22, 2013)

Yup....after a month lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Kid.
> 
> pooped from my rooted a$$

Click to collapse



Well that's not very nice...

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




Danial723 said:


> Yup....after a month lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So how have you been?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




Danial723 said:


> Yup....after a month lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So how have you been?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

le tapietalk is striking again! stop tapietalk stop!

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Yup....after a month lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So how have you been?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Wait, what? Where am I?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Why the hell i cant see any of your images in tapatallk

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

likewise

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well that's not very nice...
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



I know

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I know
> 
> pooped from my rooted a$$

Click to collapse





 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



Nvm, just kidding.

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Why the hell i cant see any of your images in tapatallk
> 
> pooped from my rooted a$$

Click to collapse



I have no idea 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> I have no idea
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Guess your tapatalk is as high as you are 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Guess your tapatalk is as high as you are
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Lul Maybe. Idk why tapatalk 2 was upgraded at all. It was perfect. The dark mode in tapatalk 4 isn't dark has some grey shiety shade. Hate it.

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 22, 2013)

Today was a VERY inspiring day....

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Today was a VERY inspiring day....
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Why is that?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 22, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Today was a VERY inspiring
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ive been alright....got a phone upgrade fuinally

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> ABD EL HAMEED said:
> 
> 
> > Today was a VERY inspiring
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> ABD EL HAMEED said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't sound silly at all man. Inspiring indeed. You better concentrate on wind tunnels and lift drag pressure difference and what not
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> kangerX said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that you were into aeronautics
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> ABD EL HAMEED said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I'm an automobile  engineering student  ..
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> kangerX said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!really nice!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 22, 2013)

Man City 4 - Man U 0
Lmao.. and I thought it was going to be a tight match.. city ftw 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Man City 4 - Man U 0
> Lmao.. and I thought it was going to be a tight match.. city ftw
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



[email protected]@@ I am traveling missed the action

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> [email protected]@@ I am traveling missed the action
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Owns an android device with internet

Doesnt use it for watching live TV

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Owns an android device with internet
> 
> Doesnt use it for watching live TV
> 
> pooped from my rooted a$$

Click to collapse



Bleh bad network.  Only 2g.

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Bleh bad network.  Only 2g.
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Aircel? XD

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Aircel? XD
> 
> pooped from my rooted a$$

Click to collapse



Airtel :3

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 22, 2013)

:close-enough:

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> :close-enough:
> 
> pooped from my rooted a$$

Click to collapse



Yeah lol

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 22, 2013)

kangerX said:


> [email protected]@@ I am traveling missed the action
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



You would have cried if you were a MU fan

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You would have cried if you were a MU fan
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I'm a mu fan.  A part of me did die today.  :'(

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

good morning frat

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 23, 2013)

kangerX said:


> I'm a mu fan.  A part of me did die today.  :'(
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Mwuhahahahahaha. 

Not following football, but love every game that MU lose.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2013)

So, I need to update the OP. Two Pledges have successfully completed their course, and need to be added to the Member's list. Those Members are FunnyPharm and (>?)...


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 23, 2013)

Apex said:


> So, I need to update the OP. Two Pledges have successfully completed their course, and need to be added to the Member's list. Those Members are FunnyPharm and (>?)...

Click to collapse



Hello sir.

Please read this.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45570105

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 23, 2013)

Apex said:


> So, I need to update the OP. Two Pledges have successfully completed their course, and need to be added to the Member's list. Those Members are FunnyPharm and (>?)...

Click to collapse



TeeJay! 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> TeeJay!
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



That's my guess too 

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello sir.
> 
> Please read this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noted and observed. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> TeeJay!
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 23, 2013)

Why does the pic have the crapatalk icon? :thumbdown::banghead:

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Sep 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Why does the pic have the crapatalk icon? :thumbdown::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Tapatalk 4 places a watermark if uploaded using that. That's the reason.


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 23, 2013)

Tapatalk 2 :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 23, 2013)

Smells of beer farts and burnt duct tape in here.  What have you people been doing? 


Sent from your mom.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 23, 2013)

Apex said:


> So, I need to update the OP. Two Pledges have successfully completed their course, and need to be added to the Member's list. Those Members are FunnyPharm and (>?)...

Click to collapse



meeeeeee!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 23, 2013)

Apex said:


> Noted and observed.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you sir. 

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 23, 2013)

Eat gumis  carrot before it lays eggs:sly:

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smells of beer farts and burnt duct tape in here.  What have you people been doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Holy crap, been a while since I've seen you around here!

Evidently, we've been drunkenly lighting our farts using match holders made out of duct tape.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smells of beer farts and burnt duct tape in here.  What have you people been doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Is that an unusual thing though? 


Sup. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smells of beer farts and burnt duct tape in here.  What have you people been doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



Finally decided to come out of your cave? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 23, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Smells of beer farts and burnt duct tape in here.  What have you people been doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom.

Click to collapse



What took ya so long, ye old fossil ?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

What's with CM, they going closed source?




Prawesome said:


> Man City 4 - Man U 0
> Lmao.. and I thought it was going to be a tight match.. city ftw

Click to collapse



Lol, didn't know you were a City fan. Getting behind your rich owners eh? lol



Prawesome said:


> Finally decided to come out of your cave?

Click to collapse



He is still sending from all our moms!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, the CM team is bull****ting everyone. Thinking of a switch..

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What's with CM, they going closed source?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I started liking them when I saw their budget for Manager mode in Fifa 13 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

@prawn, lol didn't know they were given a huge budget in games too. Lmao!

Just been trying to catch up on the whole CM thing, i'm still not sure what their plan is now.
They are the new MIUI huh!

I came across an old post by the now banned ex-xda newswriter PoorCollegeGuy, which kinda said mods talk sh*t about us users behind our backs in their private forums. He seemed quite happy to not be a part of the xda team now, have seen him post in OT occasionally in the past.
Mr. QuantumFoam better behave or the frat will get to him!  (a smiley added just so everyone knows i was joking about QF )


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> @prawn, lol didn't know they were given a huge budget in games too. Lmao!
> 
> Just been trying to catch up on the whole CM thing, i'm still not sure what their plan is now.
> They are the new MIUI huh!
> ...

Click to collapse



They had the highest budget for manager mode in the whole game. 

Ya, I have seen him around. Pretty much the only guy who ever cared about writing articles for the cheap phones. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What's with CM, they going closed source?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think "closed source" would be a proper term..  but yeah..  just yeah 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

kangerX said:


> I don't think "closed source" would be a proper term..  but yeah..  just yeah

Click to collapse



I'm confused, are they or are they not going closed source? What is the aim of this CM Inc. in a nutshell?
I can understand the furor over them taking contributions from many other devs and making them proprietary so they can sell it. Sell to whom exactly? A price for premium apps or features to us users or are they selling it to OEMs?
Cmiiw, but proprietary = closed source right?

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------

This is getting silly now. Look at this guy's username  @@(^_^)@
Oops! He looks like an active member! Sry dude!


----------



## kangerX (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm confused, are they or are they not going closed source? What is the aim of this CM Inc. in a nutshell?
> I can understand the furor over them taking contributions from many other devs and making them proprietary so they can sell it. Sell to whom exactly? A price for premium apps or features to us users or are they selling it to OEMs?
> Cmiiw, but proprietary = closed source right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Imo,
They are sure as hell not selling to oem because it's community work for community by community , And that's not how licensing works . I have always supported cm  but........ idk....

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Imo,
> They are sure as hell not selling to oem because it's community work for community by community , And that's not how licensing works . I have always supported cm  but........ idk....
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



True but they no longer are a community driven project, they've gone commercial. It looks like they want CM roms to be shipped with phones.
Quoting pulsar here, "I sure as heck won't be running any commercially developed operating system or high privilege software on my phones, and I encourage others to follow as much as possible. Trust those whose motivations are transparent and are to benefit you, not those whose motivations are driven by profit alone."
CM might be dying, closed source can't survive. Not very sure how they can make GPL closed source though.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> True but they no longer are a community driven project, they've gone commercial. It looks like they want CM roms to be shipped with phones.
> Quoting pulsar here, "I sure as heck won't be running any commercially developed operating system or high privilege software on my phones, and I encourage others to follow as much as possible. Trust those whose motivations are transparent and are to benefit you, not those whose motivations are driven by profit alone."
> CM might be dying, closed source can't survive. Not very sure how they can make GPL closed source though.

Click to collapse



According to xplodwild "under gpl, code will be open but Cm's free to make internal changes as they please".

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

kangerX said:


> According to xplodwild "under gpl, code will be open but Cm's free to make internal changes as they please".
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Ya, i haven't read his g+ post yet, will get to it in a minute.
Not quite sure what he means by internal changes. Anyway Pulsar is pretty pissed about their change and so are many other devs.
I'm curious to find out what codeworkx (also zelendel) has to say about this, not even sure if he's still actively developing and maintaining.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ya, i haven't read his g+ post yet, will get to it in a minute.
> Not quite sure what he means by internal changes. Anyway Pulsar is pretty pissed about their change and so are many other devs.
> I'm curious to find out what codeworkx (also zelendel) has to say about this, not even sure if he's still actively developing and maintaining.

Click to collapse



Codeworkx is busy with personal stuff will return next year,  as he says. Soo No for now.. 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Codeworkx is busy with personal stuff will return next year,  as he says. Soo No for now..
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Oh! Had no idea!


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 23, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Imo,
> They are sure as hell not selling to oem because it's community work for community by community , And that's not how licensing works . I have always supported cm  but........ idk....
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



They are already meeting up with OEMS to sell cm as the default. Supposedly, cm will be unrooted as default to pass the CTS. A lot of things are still being kept secret so who knows what's happening.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> They are already meeting up with OEMS to sell cm as the default. Supposedly, cm will be unrooted as default to pass the CTS. A lot of things are still being kept secret so who knows what's happening..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Woot   wow (⊙o⊙) 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Eat gumis  carrot before it lays eggs:sly:
> 
> pooped from my rooted a$$

Click to collapse



Vegetables don't lay eggs 

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> I came across an old post by the now banned ex-xda newswriter PoorCollegeGuy, which kinda said mods talk sh*t about us users behind our backs in their private forums. He seemed quite happy to not be a part of the xda team now, have seen him post in OT occasionally in the past.
> Mr. QuantumFoam better behave or the frat will get to him!

Click to collapse



Really?





....not very professional.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> They are already meeting up with OEMS to sell cm as the default. Supposedly, cm will be unrooted as default to pass the CTS. A lot of things are still being kept secret so who knows what's happening..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



An unrooted cyanogenmod, lol.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> An unrooted cyanogenmod, lol.

Click to collapse



Hahaha. When I read about all this I thought it was a good thing.

I wonder what's going on in Steve Kondik's brain....?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hahaha. When I read about all this I thought it was a good thing.
> 
> I wonder what's going on in Steve Kondik's brain....?
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



I don't how it'll affect us xda'ians, doesn't really matter for us as there are other AOSP options which offer more flexibility but for the non tech savvy this is good as they'll be running stable CM hassle free.
It's official btw, Oppo and C Inc are partners. Oppo N1 will have Cyanogenmod as it's OS.


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 23, 2013)

My brain hurts after reading all that :screwy:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Vegetables don't lay eggs
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually.   pretty professional 







roofrider said:


> I don't how it'll affect us xda'ians, doesn't really matter for us as there are other AOSP options which offer more flexibility but for the non tech savvy this is good as they'll be running stable CM hassle free.
> It's official btw, Oppo and C Inc are partners. Oppa N1 will have Cyanogenmod as it's OS.

Click to collapse



Tut tut 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok, any uccw gurus here?

How to edit an already installed uccw skin?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ok, any uccw gurus here?
> 
> How to edit an already installed uccw skin?

Click to collapse



Uzip or apk?  Pics? Blah blah blah 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Uzip or apk?  Pics? Blah blah blah
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Apks, the ones installed as apk.
The bg image and probably even the position will need editing.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Apks, the ones installed as apk.
> The bg image and probably even the position will need editing.

Click to collapse



Not as an apk you can only edit those things allowed. You'll have to strip the png files and rebuild from scratch

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Not as an apk you can only edit those things allowed. You'll have to strip the png files and rebuild from scratch
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Oh! Where to get the uzips from? I assume those can be edited easily?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh! Where to get the uzips from? I assume those can be edited easily?

Click to collapse



If it's anywhere on xda, it'll be here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1880050

[UCCW][THEME][WIDGET] UCCW 2.0 skins and themes

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## hanisod (Sep 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I just found out my childhood was a lie. Our next door neighbors, who I assumed were sisters, where actually gay. They later suddenly "moved", but apparently they both died. The next guy who moved into that house was a hoarder who would grow and smoke drugs. Our other next door neighbors were thugs and druggies. A few houses down, a mean old lady apparently lived in her car and hoarded newspapers. The guy who lived in the house behind us was a pedophile. And a girl who I used to go to school with and who lived a few houses down turned out to be a murderer, and stabbed her foster mom 170+ times(http://www.news-herald.com/general-...hills-foster-child-is-a-suspect-with-911-call)
> 
> Lucky we moved 7½ years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Wow, creepy 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> They are already meeting up with OEMS to sell cm as the default. Supposedly, cm will be unrooted as default to pass the CTS. A lot of things are still being kept secret so who knows what's happening..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Unrooted CM...

What happened to the world?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> If it's anywhere on xda, it'll be here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1880050
> 
> [UCCW][THEME][WIDGET] UCCW 2.0 skins and themes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:thanks:

Also I want the statusbar hidden but i don't want to lose it's functionality, dunno how to do that. *_*


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> :thanks:
> 
> Also I want the statusbar hidden but i don't want to lose it's functionality, dunno how to do that. *_*

Click to collapse



You can toggle status bar from within Nova and apex using gestures (swipe up dock / swipe down status bar etc)

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You can toggle status bar from within Nova and apex using gestures (swipe up dock / swipe down status bar etc)
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



And for the lockscreen? Can use expanded desktop but gestures don't work when expanded desktop is enabled.
Do you guys still use widget locker or is there a new app for lockscreen customization?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> And for the lockscreen? Can use expanded desktop but gestures don't work when expanded desktop is enabled.
> Do you guys still use widget locker or is there a new app for lockscreen customization?

Click to collapse



I use picture lockscreen https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.TwinBlade.PicturePassword

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 23, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Wow, creepy
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh.. "Who uses root anyway" was the reply of someone in the cm team.
They will be giving a root package which users can use to get root access

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I use picture lockscreen https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.TwinBlade.PicturePassword
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



:tanks: :tanks: :tanks:
There already is a modified version of pooley's elegant! :thumbup:


----------



## undercover (Sep 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Oh.. "Who uses root anyway" was the reply of someone in the cm team.
> They will be giving a root package which users can use to get root access
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Tbh, the only reason I use root it because I need to uv and adjust gamma. Otherwise, don't really have much use for it. 

And CM has been going that way for long. And I don't blame them, I'd don't he same thing. I do think CM is **** anyway, full of bugs as is aokp and pa. Optimised stock or just stock ftw 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tbh, the only reason I use root it because I need to uv and adjust gamma. Otherwise, don't really have much use for it.
> 
> And CM has been going that way for long. And I don't blame them, I'd don't he same thing. I do think CM is **** anyway, full of bugs as is aokp and pa. Optimised stock or just stock ftw
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol stock? Well, you have a nexus so stock is fine for you.


----------



## undercover (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol stock? Well, you have a nexus so stock is fine for you.

Click to collapse




Most stock roms are more stable than custom anyway. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Most stock roms are more stable than custom anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stock roms are meant to be stable, stop with the nightlies and flash only stable versions then.
But then with a nexus, life is easier.


----------



## Sleepy! (Sep 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Most stock roms are more stable than custom anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup stinkenstein.

You're right, as always.

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> Stock roms are meant to be stable, stop with the nightlies and flash only stable versions then.
> But then with a nexus, life is easier.

Click to collapse



LOL @ Stable CM for Note 2


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

Btw  @jugg1es!!

What that tasker thingy in uccw and wut does it do?

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> LOL @ Stable CM for Note 2

Click to collapse



Never happened huh! I don't follow every bit of news.
Something to do with Exynos and CM team?


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Btw  @jugg1es!!
> 
> What that tasker thingy in uccw and wut does it do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwdJxAcLSjyuQjJoN3gyN0UwV1E/edit?usp=docslist_api

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BwdJxAcLSjyuQjJoN3gyN0UwV1E/edit?usp=docslist_api
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Wtf! I've requested for permission to view the doc. 
Gimme a tl;dr version.


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wtf! I've requested for permission to view the doc.
> Gimme a tl;dr version.

Click to collapse



Hold on, been meaning to move it to db just never got round to it


Edit: try this https://db.tt/O7bUrTsj

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tbh, the only reason I use root it because I need to uv and adjust gamma. Otherwise, don't really have much use for it.
> 
> And CM has been going that way for long. And I don't blame them, I'd don't he same thing. I do think CM is **** anyway, full of bugs as is aokp and pa. Optimised stock or just stock ftw
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I use root for TB mainly and that's one hell of a reason
Ja ja.  I haven't used cm in quite a while. Things started going downhill with them post 4.0

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I use root for TB mainly and that's one hell of a reason
> Ja ja.  I haven't used cm in quite a while. Things started going downhill with them post 4.0
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



TiB, xposed, greenify, Adaway, do I need to continue? 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tbh, the only reason I use root it because I need to uv and adjust gamma. Otherwise, don't really have much use for it.
> 
> And CM has been going that way for long. And I don't blame them, I'd don't he same thing. I do think CM is **** anyway, full of bugs as is aokp and pa. Optimised stock or just stock ftw
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So no you don't use greenify titanium back up root explorers and stuff 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> TiB, xposed, greenify, Adaway, do I need to continue?
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> TiB, xposed, greenify, Adaway, do I need to continue?
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse





sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anybody know how to upload gifs in tapa talk 4?

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## undercover (Sep 23, 2013)

kangerX said:


> So no you don't use greenify titanium back up root explorers and stuff
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, no greenify or titanium. Why would I need that if I only flash once every new full images are out? Root, adjust uv and gamma and im all set. And when I do low level flashing I want to keep things clean anyway, without any stuff brought over from my previous install. 

Oh, btw, food for thought. Someone mentioned that mods talk about users behind their backs. Ooooohhh, soo bad, especially as users NEVER talk about mods behind their backs. 
Not taking sides, just throwing this perspective into consideration.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nope, no greenify or titanium. Why would I need that if I only flash once every new full images are out? Root, adjust uv and gamma and im all set. And when I do low level flashing I want to keep things clean anyway, without any stuff brought over from my previous install.
> 
> Oh, btw, food for thought. Someone mentioned that mods talk about users behind their backs. Ooooohhh, soo bad, especially as users NEVER talk about mods behind their backs.
> Not taking sides, just throwing this perspective into consideration.
> ...

Click to collapse



Right makes sense with nexus but with Twiz I need greenify to save batt. And sTweaks  to adjust i/o , voltage,  governor and all other battery saving hassle  , sigh...



sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nope, no greenify or titanium. Why would I need that if I only flash once every new full images are out? Root, adjust uv and gamma and im all set. And when I do low level flashing I want to keep things clean anyway, without any stuff brought over from my previous install.
> 
> Oh, btw, food for thought. Someone mentioned that mods talk about users behind their backs. Ooooohhh, soo bad, especially as users NEVER talk about mods behind their backs.
> Not taking sides, just throwing this perspective into consideration.
> ...

Click to collapse



You've always loved stock though. 
On your food for thought, it's only common sense that it happens. In the great scheme if things though, 
A does it really matter
B do we really care
C let's be honest here, gossip is only gossip and you can't change what people think of you often and no one here really knows anyone else ( exceptions to every rule) as long as people are fairly civil here 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## undercover (Sep 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You've always loved stock though.
> On your food for thought, it's only common sense that it happens. In the great scheme if things though,
> A does it really matter
> B do we really care
> ...

Click to collapse



Correction, I always found that optimised stock worked best. Still the case now, only optimisations getting smaller and smaller. On my current phone, just few things with kernel. 

The point being that there is no need to dramatise it as per that post. Wholeheartedly agree with you on your points  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 23, 2013)

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



That looks awesome!

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



Doesn't it 

Love Teh wood :thumbup::beer:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Doesn't it
> 
> Love Teh wood :thumbup::beer:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Price?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Moto X envy, I see

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Moto X envy, I see
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Nope if I wanted a motox I'd get one. In fact my n4 had a mahogany wood skin from dbrand before it was even released. Which was also way before the motox. If you had said n5 envy then yes but it would have made no sense then. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nope if I wanted a motox I'd get one. In fact my n4 had a mahogany wood skin from dbrand before it was even released. Which was also way before the motox. If you had said n5 envy then yes but it would have made no sense then.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



You don't like teh moto X?

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 23, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> You don't like teh moto X?
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't say that. I may get one in Nov with my upgrade just not sure yet what I want. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 24, 2013)

Moto X specs aren't "top of the line amazing".

I'm waiting for n5 announcement.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Moto X specs aren't "top of the line amazing".
> 
> I'm waiting for n5 announcement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It needs to get here I have an itch I need to scratch



>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It needs to get here I have an itch I need to scratch
> 
> 
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



I'm on a GSII. Feel my pain!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm on a GSII. Feel my pain!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ah yes bro you got me 


>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Sep 24, 2013)

hi guys! morning, so i woke up having a swelling face, all thanks to my toothache, i really need to have this gone asap

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Price?
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



15 FOR THE HTC One and 12 for n7 plus 3 for shipping anywhere in the world. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> 15 FOR THE HTC One and 12 for n7 plus 3 for shipping anywhere in the world.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



I'm jelly 

Might see if I can get one for my Atrix HD...

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 24, 2013)

Me react to CM issues: meh
Me react to mods taking issues: meh
Me react to focal: meh

Me react to wood covers: wow gotta get me one for my S4


This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Me react to CM issues: meh
> Me react to mods taking issues: meh
> Me react to focal: meh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Silly dn. Sup?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Me react to CM issues: meh
> Me react to mods taking issues: meh
> Me react to focal: meh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wood covers pwn

Although...not sure how protective they would be.

This is my current and only case
http://www.cruzerlite.com/cruzerlite-androidified-a2-tpu-case-for-motorola-atrix-hd

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wood covers pwn
> 
> Although...not sure how protective they would be.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I use a case also. All different kinds but I love dbrand skins. Best of the best material wise I've tried a few. Usually just go naked at home. Oh and wood is classy and just looks good. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 24, 2013)

Funnily enough, I got some crap 5 dollar wood case from eBay a few days ago. 

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 24, 2013)

Pissed off my ex girl royally... Sent her the manuscript of the song I wrote for her  

Whoever said "truth stings " 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Pissed off my ex girl royally... Sent her the manuscript of the song I wrote for her
> 
> Whoever said "truth stings "
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Nexus 4???????????

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 24, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nope, no greenify or titanium. Why would I need that if I only flash once every new full images are out? Root, adjust uv and gamma and im all set. And when I do low level flashing I want to keep things clean anyway, without any stuff brought over from my previous install.
> 
> Oh, btw, food for thought. Someone mentioned that mods talk about users behind their backs. Ooooohhh, soo bad, especially as users NEVER talk about mods behind their backs.
> Not taking sides, just throwing this perspective into consideration.
> ...

Click to collapse












I wasn't dramatizing it per se, was just putting it out in the open as it came from someone who was a part of the xda team and din't approve of it.
The context was different though, he was pointing out the hypocrisy.



jugg1es said:


> Hold on, been meaning to move it to db just never got round to it
> 
> 
> Edit: try this https://db.tt/O7bUrTsj

Click to collapse



:tanks:
Workz, but meh i'll get around to understanding it later. :angel:


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 24, 2013)

...


----------



## roofrider (Sep 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ...

Click to collapse



Is it already 1 am there?


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Is it already 1 am there?

Click to collapse



12AM. But I'll probably be up 'til 2. Must be insomnia. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 12AM. But I'll probably be up 'til 2. Must be insomnia.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Wut are you doing exactly? xda?


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What are you doing exactly? xda?

Click to collapse



Watching TV and not studying for a biology test. I was at school for 13 hours, and really don't feel like homework. 

Edit: Looks like this guy is 2 steps ahead of me. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45868400

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Watching TV and not studying for a biology test. I was at school for 13 hours, and really don't feel like homework.
> 
> Edit: Looks like this guy is 2 steps ahead of me. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45868400
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



lawl

Switch off the tv and go to bed, you're not gonna study now anyway.


----------



## mark manning (Sep 24, 2013)

3-0 *******


----------



## roofrider (Sep 24, 2013)

^ wut? Handegg?
Can't be, handegg scores don't look like that.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 24, 2013)

mark manning said:


> 3-0 *******

Click to collapse



What game? 







roofrider said:


> ^ wut? Football?
> Can't be, football scores don't look like that.

Click to collapse



ftfy

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It needs to get here I have an itch I need to scratch
> 
> 
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



You want to scratch itchigo?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> What game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, its either handegg or its rugby or men-in-armor-trying-to-pounce-at-each-other

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You want to scratch itchigo?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THAT. WOULD.GIVE.A.WHOLE.NEW.MEANING.TO.BROTHERHOOD 


sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 24, 2013)

Denver sucks

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 24, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Denver sucks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Plus it gets cold there.  Any reason why it sucks today?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 24, 2013)

Denver broncos went 3-0 anyhoo.....here is some epicness http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mYKLvYGqaC0

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Silly dn. Sup?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Just 3 days of gastroenteritis. I'm getting used to type 7 poop every 5 mins.

Also I'm quite confused which side to take on with skyrim the Imperials or Stormcloaks (rebels)


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Just 3 days of gastroenteritis. I'm getting used to type 7 poop every 5 mins.
> 
> Also I'm quite confused which side to take on with skyrim the Imperials or Stormcloaks (rebels)

Click to collapse



Stormcloaks!

Rebels ftw 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Just 3 days of gastroenteritis. I'm getting used to type 7 poop every 5 mins.
> 
> Also I'm quite confused which side to take on with skyrim the Imperials or Stormcloaks (rebels)

Click to collapse



I've done both. Both have merit. But Ulfric is just such a douche.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 24, 2013)

Just got an unexpected upgrade to 60mbit internet 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You want to scratch itchigo?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better than men on shorts flopping to the ground for no reason in agonizing pain when they weren't even touched. Flopping what a sad practice 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## roofrider (Sep 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Better than men on shorts flopping to the ground for no reason in agonizing pain when they weren't even touched. Flopping what a sad practice
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Hey dont be so rude now. They are just training real hard to get into hollywood.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hey dont be so rude now. They are just training real hard to get into hollywood.

Click to collapse



Haha... Well that's a horse of a different color 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 24, 2013)

http://puu.sh/4z2yj.png
Where be teh naked girls?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> http://puu.sh/4z2yj.png
> Where be teh naked girls?

Click to collapse



Not here certainly no. 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Stormcloaks!
> 
> Rebels ftw
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> I've done both. Both have merit. But Ulfric is just such a douche.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I'm going with the Imperials now. 
Been reading 50 pages on another forum about this debate. 

The stormcloaks are racist and can't run an effective government without the imperials. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> http://puu.sh/4z2yj.png
> Where be teh naked girls?

Click to collapse



In Teh Internets? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## kangerX (Sep 24, 2013)

lulz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...roy-iPhones-after-fake-waterproof-advert.html


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> In Teh Internets?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



We all know the answer to that, don't we? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

kangerX said:


> lulz
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...roy-iPhones-after-fake-waterproof-advert.html

Click to collapse



Sheep

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## kangerX (Sep 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sheep
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



How can someone be so god damn dumb :sly:

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## _Variable (Sep 24, 2013)

Heyyall. To all Filipinos, did you just suddenly recieve play music, books, movies ect..? Cause I never fiddle with location stuff.. :what:

Sent from... AIKATSU!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm going with the Imperials now.
> Been reading 50 pages on another forum about this debate.
> 
> The stormcloaks are racist and can't run an effective government without the imperials.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bwahahaha. I've been a member of what is possibly that same forum. I need to get my copy of Skyrim back.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Bwahahaha. I've been a member of what is possibly that same forum. I need to get my copy of Skyrim back.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



It's this the skyrimnexus mods  forum? You'll find me there.

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Bwahahaha. I've been a member of what is possibly that same forum. I need to get my copy of Skyrim back.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Got mine ordered yesterday with the dragonborn expansion. 

I've finished the whole morrowind and oblivion before but just recently got a gaming laptop decent enough to play hardcore games like skyrim. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Got mine ordered yesterday with the dragonborn expansion.
> 
> I've finished the whole morrowind and oblivion before but just recently got a gaming laptop decent enough to play hardcore games like skyrim.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm me if you want the rest of the dlc

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 24, 2013)

_Variable said:


> Heyyall. To all Filipinos, did you just suddenly recieve play music, books, movies ect..? Cause I never fiddle with location stuff.. :what:
> 
> Sent from... AIKATSU!

Click to collapse



I dunno. 
I run custom firmware (slimbean). 

Stock (except google nexus) is a big meh. 








kangerX said:


> How can someone be so god damn dumb :sly:
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Well those geniuses camped overnight in the apple store every year for the release of the same ol' sht called iphone. 


This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I dunno.
> I run custom firmware (slimbean).
> 
> Stock (except google nexus) is a big meh.
> ...

Click to collapse



I run Slim too  me like :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

kangerX said:


> How can someone be so god damn dumb :sly:
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Buying an iPhone in general is dumb.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Buying an iPhone in general is dumb.
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



We didn't know that, and we are on xda 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 24, 2013)

guys this is great night for me,  as have successful achieved my very own green glory, have greenified me self in every public place you could think of,  market,  mall,  park (sigh.  park ikr  anyhoo) bank,  home! ,school, hostel, bus stands,  railway station you get the gist. finally a "agriculture fare" here set up for president's visit .. all kinds of dogs kitteh horse ox sheep and all kinds of fruits different kinds of agricultural things,  approx 3000 people in a 0.5 km radius which is practically a forest. imagine walking between them almost stealth mode well you don't wanna get caught with red eyes and forgot eye drops , Meh.. finally after 2 hrs we left and went to hostel on bed,  writing this well technically 2 hrs . .....  Lul...


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> We didn't know that, and we are on xda
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



The running joke is that I'm Captain Obvious.

So...the sky is blue.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The running joke is that I'm Captain Obvious.
> 
> So...the sky is blue.
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



Incorrect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45887576

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The running joke is that I'm Captain Obvious.
> 
> So...the sky is blue.
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



Ya, you summed it up pretty good. Cookies?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## undercover (Sep 24, 2013)

Skype is about to start showing ads... Heh, I wondered when it would happen... 

http://blogs.skype.com/2013/09/24/skype-for-android-4-3-speaks-more-languages/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45887576
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



The sky is not blue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> The sky is not blue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Neither is the ocean 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Neither is the ocean
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Neither is his avatar

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 25, 2013)

Neither is avatar. 

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Neither is avatar.
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Beat you by a second.



 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Neither is his avatar
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



Lol we both thought of avatar.. Though the avatar we were thinking about is different but.... Great minds think alike!

Oh and I posted mine a second before yours yet it still came first. Dammit. 

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Beat you by a second.
> View attachment 2280915
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



Holy crap what is this sorcery. :what:

Didn't I beat you by a second? 

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

good morning frat people 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Holy crap what is this sorcery. :what:
> 
> Didn't I beat you by a second?
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait...what?

My mistake...?


Weird.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning frat people
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Hello Eren! 

How are you today?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning frat people
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Hello Eren! 

How are you today?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning frat people
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Hello Eren! 

How are you today?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning frat people
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Hello Eren! 

How are you today?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning frat people
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Hello Eren! 

How are you today?

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 25, 2013)

Crapatalk pooped on you. 

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

im fine A.P, , how are you man?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Crapatalk pooped on you.
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow, it wasn't Jeff this time...







Eren Jaeger said:


> im fine A.P, , how are you man?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Great.

Just...doing schoolwork.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

nice you are studious! i admire it man, damn this toothache really us a pain in the ... tooth 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nice you are studious! i admire it man, damn this toothache really us a pain in the ... tooth
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



I'm not studious, I'm homeschooled XD

I'm not doing anything extra. Just normal work.


Sorry about that toothache, hope you feel better!

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

nice to hear it haha, i feel have this extracted if the pain will be relieved asap

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nice to hear it haha, i feel have this extracted if the pain will be relieved asap
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



It's never that easy.

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

i know, im gonna ready myself unto it hopefully next week this would be extracted and the pain will be gone

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Better than men on shorts flopping to the ground for no reason in agonizing pain when they weren't even touched. Flopping what a sad practice
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One

Click to collapse



No. Soccer > every other sport.

Speaking about soccer, my team won our game today.  And I only got called on once!(I accidentally knocked over a tiny kid). I can't walk on my left ankle though. 
My team is undefeated, 5-0.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Vlasp (Sep 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. Soccer > every other sport.
> 
> Speaking about soccer, my team won our game today.  And I only got called on once!(I accidentally knocked over a tiny kid). I can't walk on my left ankle though.
> My team is undefeated, 5-0.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was on a dallas tennis team as rank 1 and we got second in texas in the uspta circuit. We lost to san antonio. Btw, i disagree on your inequality.

Sent from my XT610 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No. Soccer > every other sport.

Click to collapse



Why is other stuff better? 

I thought you liked soccer, considering you play it 

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why is other stuff better?
> 
> I thought you liked soccer, considering you play it
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



Yup

Football > cycling > Hockey > basketball > badminton > pong > soccer 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

anyone played gta v already?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pm me if you want the rest of the dlc
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Ooo, what's dlc? 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> anyone played gta v already?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



It's just too damn expensive. 

Will probably test it first and if i like it I'll buy me a copy. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why is other stuff better?
> 
> I thought you liked soccer, considering you play it
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



I see you still haven't learned the meanings of < and >. 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

haha yes it is and sadly, no pc version yet 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I see you still haven't learned the meanings of < and >.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



No, that would be you...



 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 25, 2013)

Good morning brothers, how is everyone? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No, that would be you...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



Inequalities speak for themselves, bro. 

Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> Good morning brothers, how is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Morning not-so-funny pharmacist.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 25, 2013)

most disturbing news I've heard today.

Here for LULz

10% of the words are in filipino but mostly it's in english


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Inequalities speak for themselves, bro.

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> ...speak for themselves, bro.

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> ...themselves, bro.

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> *...bro. *

Click to collapse










 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Inequalities speak for themselves, bro.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How's is going Ichigo? 

Anyone has ever used an Atrix 4g?

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> most disturbing news I've heard today.
> 
> Here for LULz
> 
> 10% of the words are in filipino but mostly it's in english

Click to collapse



O_O

That is disturbing.

I wonder if he provoked it...

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> most disturbing news I've heard today.
> 
> Here for LULz
> 
> 10% of the words are in filipino but mostly it's in english

Click to collapse



That is really disturbing.  I considered horses very friendly animals atleast all of the 3 horses I own are friendly. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> most disturbing news I've heard today.
> 
> Here for LULz
> 
> 10% of the words are in filipino but mostly it's in english

Click to collapse



that's one uber-horny horse

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 25, 2013)

So, feeling weird. Woke up, went on Facebook, my friend's little brother got into a car accident outside a school. He's is hospital, I don't know how he is. Gotta wait for an update. I slept through it all. Timezones..

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> O_O
> 
> That is disturbing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





funnypharmacist said:


> That is really disturbing.  I considered horses very friendly animals atleast all of the 3 horses I own are friendly.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse





Eren Jaeger said:


> that's one uber-horny horse
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



And he's just 4 months married. I bet the guy can never lay his wife again.


----------



## undercover (Sep 25, 2013)

Hmmmmmm, I think I like that. + unlimited data and tethering. + free upgrade to lte in December. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ooo, what's dlc?
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Downloadable content

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Sep 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> anyone played gta v already?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Got it when it came out. I think it's killer. I haven't had a lot of time to play it yet, but from what I have played... I'd say it's a definite winner. :thumbup::thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 25, 2013)

> most disturbing news I've heard today.<br />
> <br />
> Here for LULz<br />
> <br />
> 10% of the words are in filipino but mostly it's in english

Click to collapse



LOL QUE?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Beat you by a second.
> View attachment 2280915
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



No.. He posted 40 seconds ago.. Y u no learn math? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Sep 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No.. He posted 40 seconds ago.. Y u no learn math?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I'm not seeing it, shah was 1 sec late. 

I better be prepared to be


----------



## kangerX (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Buying an iPhone in general is dumb.
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



Lul 
BTW 
where did Teh pizza go 



also hello everyone


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Lul
> BTW
> where did Teh pizza go
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm right here

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## kangerX (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> I'm right here
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



why the change ? its cool nonetheless


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

kangerX said:


> why the change ? its cool nonetheless

Click to collapse



Because I felt like it.


 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## kangerX (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Because I felt like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse









 ofcourse silly me


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito pasta???

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 25, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Kaito pasta???
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> I'm right here
> 
> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 25, 2013)

Im not scared of scarecrow

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## kangerX (Sep 25, 2013)

@Apex I guess my pledge period is over!  

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Kaito pasta???
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I guess so.







M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse








 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



Whats Ice cream phone?

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Whats Ice cream phone?
> 
> pooped from my rooted a$$

Click to collapse








 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone

Click to collapse



*sigh


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> *sigh

Click to collapse



*I don't get it






 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> *I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## kangerX (Sep 25, 2013)

any metal heads here ? follows gojira ?? ^_^ (?o?)


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 25, 2013)

kangerX said:


> @Apex I guess my pledge period is over!
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



Your pledge period is over when we say it is 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Your pledge period is over when we say it is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse








sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 25, 2013)

kangerX said:


> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse








_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 25, 2013)

kangerX said:


>

Click to collapse








_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 25, 2013)

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 25, 2013)

kangerX said:


> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



Soon......... Have patience young padawan 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 25, 2013)

kangerX said:


>

Click to collapse








_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse








---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Soon......... Have patience young padawan
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



ok FYI, 
remember what being patient did to Anakin Skywalker  lulz


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> So, feeling weird. Woke up, went on Facebook, my friend's little brother got into a car accident outside a school. He's is hospital, I don't know how he is. Gotta wait for an update. I slept through it all. Timezones..
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Update on this. There's a news article on it now. 

http://www.times-series.co.uk/news/..._hit_by_car_outside_Barnet_FC_stadium/?ref=mr

Sounds awful!


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Update on this. There's a news article on it now.
> 
> http://www.times-series.co.uk/news/..._hit_by_car_outside_Barnet_FC_stadium/?ref=mr
> 
> Sounds awful!

Click to collapse



Aw.  :/ 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 26, 2013)

This is depressing! Where is everyone?!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> This is depressing! Where is everyone?!

Click to collapse



We lurk, until we see something worth responding to.

Always lurking, always reading. 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> We lurk, until we see something worth responding to.
> 
> Always lurking, always reading.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Help me with a Xperia sola then  

a friend of mine doesnt want it cz he got himself a iPhone4. I ent over to its forums and was super confused. 
LOST!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Help me with a Xperia sola then
> 
> a friend of mine doesnt want it cz he got himself a iPhone4. I ent over to its forums and was super confused.
> LOST!

Click to collapse



Tell you what, you send it to me and that'll save all the confusion. 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> We lurk, until we see something worth responding to.
> 
> Always lurking, always reading.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(ˇˍˇ)

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Tell you what, you send it to me and that'll save all the confusion.
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Ok, send me your street address 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Ok, send me your street address
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No need, I've a mailbox

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> We lurk, until we see something worth responding to.
> 
> Always lurking, always reading.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Truer words have never been spoken

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 26, 2013)

Update on my update: he might wake up in 2 days

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Update on my update: he might wake up in 2 days
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Good to know man


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> We lurk, until we see something worth responding to.
> 
> Always lurking, always reading.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you class that as worth responding to? 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Tell you what, you send it to me and that'll save all the confusion.
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 26, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> How did you class that as worth responding to?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm bored

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'm bored
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



I'm James. Glad to make your acquaintance 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 26, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm James. Glad to make your acquaintance
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse








>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 26, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> How did you class that as worth responding to?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Just ban him for it.  Power is of no use if you can't abuse it. 

Wolf- Glad to hear he's moving in the right direction.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just ban him for it.  Power is of no use if you can't abuse it.
> 
> Wolf- Glad to hear he's moving in the right direction.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol that's just like "rules are made to be broken"

I never really understood those kind of statements lol. 

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 27, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Lol that's just like "rules are made to be broken"
> 
> I never really understood those kind of statements lol.
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You'll know when you get to fire the first person that just really annoys you. :evil:

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You'll know when you get to fire the first person that just really annoys you. :evil:
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol okay. 

It seems like its gonna feel nice... 

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

hi guys, been busy yesterday for our school play and yes, we ended being in 1st place, the champions really hired a trainor though, good morning frat! 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 27, 2013)

I have terrible luck. I rolled both of my ankles in the same week. My right ankle about 5x worse than my left. I can't even walk now.
Anyways, what's up lurkers? 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I have terrible luck. I rolled both of my ankles in the same week. My right ankle about 5x worse than my left. I can't even walk now.
> Anyways, what's up lurkers?
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



How exactly does one roll both ankles 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> How exactly does one roll both ankles
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Roll/Sprain/whatever you wanna call it. It's because my school's soccer field had tons of ruts in it. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 27, 2013)

No more Italian food family :'( *cries in corner*

Sent from My S4

Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> No more Italian food family :'( *cries in corner*
> 
> Sent from My S4
> 
> Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Hello there.

Why the sadness?

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 27, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Why the sadness?
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse



We can't be the Italian food family if your name is like that 

Sent from My S4

Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> We can't be the Italian food family if your name is like that
> 
> Sent from My S4
> 
> Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain

Click to collapse



I know.

I kinda regret it.

After an incident involving getting my name changed, I promised myself I'd never get it changed again...I broke my promise 

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I have terrible luck. I rolled both of my ankles in the same week. My right ankle about 5x worse than my left. I can't even walk now.
> Anyways, what's up lurkers?
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



The sky 

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I have terrible luck. I rolled both of my ankles in the same week. My right ankle about 5x worse than my left. I can't even walk now.
> Anyways, what's up lurkers?
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Had the same thing in college. 

Took 2 days to randomly heal. 
I couldn't even walk because it was too weak. 







Kaito said:


> Hello there.
> 
> Why the sadness?
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse



I leiked you better when you were a tortellini. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 27, 2013)

Far Cry 3 is... Amazing.. Anyone else playing it? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Roll/Sprain/whatever you wanna call it. It's because my school's soccer field had tons of ruts in it.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Oh, so you did mean walk.. I thought you meant talk lol
Well, at least you don't have to go to school 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

hi frat people, good evening

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi frat people, good evening
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Hello Eren!

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

hi! you're a.p arent you :sly:

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi! you're a.p arent you :sly:
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Yes

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

i knew it! how's life kai? can i call you kai? 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i knew it! how's life kai? can i call you kai?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Uh...I guess so XD

Life is busy.

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

kai is cooler, me too, been busy but worth it 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi! you're a.p arent you :sly:
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



"You are a p. Aren't you?"  LMAO ???????? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> "You are a p. Aren't you?"  LMAO ????????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Why's tat funneh

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> "You are a p. Aren't you?"  LMAO ????????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



good evening sir praw 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Apex (Sep 27, 2013)

Morning boogerfaces. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 27, 2013)

Apex said:


> Morning boogerfaces.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aaaaaaaand, you missed the fun

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

hi sir apex, good evening from here 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good evening sir praw
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Evening  sup







Kaito said:


> Why's tat funneh
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse



You are just so innocent.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Apex said:


> Morning boogerfaces.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Howdy Apex 

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Evening  sup
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



doing well with the tooth ache, gonna have it extracted next week! yay  how about you man? also, good evening @jugg1es

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> doing well with the tooth ache, gonna have it extracted next week! yay  how about you man? also, good evening @jugg1es
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Ahh.. Great  Nothing much here, just school work, school work and more school work

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

haha, good luck with that! school really is tiring and stressful but someday, it'll make us successful 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> haha, good luck with that! school really is tiring and stressful but someday, it'll make us successful
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



That successful day is what I am aiming at.. Lol.. Things get pretty hard during the last years of school 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

im still on my 2nd yr and im having a hard and busy time now about how to balance my studies, leisure time, and other usual stuffs im doing, someday this hard work of ours will bare a good result 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> im still on my 2nd yr and im having a hard and busy time now about how to balance my studies, leisure time, and other usual stuffs im doing, someday this hard work of ours will bare a good result
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



You are in college?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

yes i am sir

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 27, 2013)

Me too 

pooped from my rooted a$$


----------



## Groot (Sep 27, 2013)

well played apple

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> well played apple
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Lmao. Women will sue apple now as they are missing out on a feature. Discrimination! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> . Things get pretty hard during the last years of school
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



 They sure do . 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by my Shining katana


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 27, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Oh, so you did mean walk.. I thought you meant talk lol
> Well, at least you don't have to go to school
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nope. I was forced to go to school. I can walk, by with s lot of pain. And I now have a terribly sore throat. And I have a soccer game, which I plan on playing.


----------



## roofrider (Sep 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nope. I was forced to go to school. I can walk, by with s lot of pain. And I now have a terribly sore throat. And I have a soccer game, *which I plan on playing*.

Click to collapse



The plan is to completely kill your ankles?


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> The plan is to completely kill your ankles?

Click to collapse



If I have to go to school for 8 hours with this pain, then I'm at least gonna play soccer for 1 hour.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 27, 2013)

It's been a while since I've killed this thread, so I'll give it a shot now.

I'm waiting at the doctor's office right now on biopsy results for an enormous mass in my wife's right lung, which very well could be cancer.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's been a while since I've killed this thread, so I'll give it a shot now.
> 
> I'm waiting at the doctor's office right now on biopsy results for an enormous mass in my wife's right lung, which very well could be cancer.

Click to collapse



Wth!
Hope it's not that, how does this happen all of a sudden? I mean you're wife is going in for check ups regularly i guess and that enormous mass wasn't detected earlier?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's been a while since I've killed this thread, so I'll give it a shot now.
> 
> I'm waiting at the doctor's office right now on biopsy results for an enormous mass in my wife's right lung, which very well could be cancer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i m sure its nothing mate !


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's been a while since I've killed this thread, so I'll give it a shot now.
> 
> I'm waiting at the doctor's office right now on biopsy results for an enormous mass in my wife's right lung, which very well could be cancer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ffs, nothing's ever easy for you is it. Hope the prognosis is good, you all could do with a break. 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wth!
> Hope it's not that, how does this happen all of a sudden? I mean you're wife is going in for check ups regularly i guess and that enormous mass wasn't detected earlier?

Click to collapse



hello there sir


----------



## roofrider (Sep 27, 2013)

kangerX said:


> hello there sir

Click to collapse



'Ello!
What did you do to @Deadly ? He's nowhere to be seen.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 27, 2013)

The mass was 12mm and only showed up when they ran a CT with contrast. When they did the biopsy, they took off 20mm.


IT'S BENIGN! Thank God!

But it's growing and has to come out, which will be surgery, but not life-changing.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's been a while since I've killed this thread, so I'll give it a shot now.
> 
> I'm waiting at the doctor's office right now on biopsy results for an enormous mass in my wife's right lung, which very well could be cancer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope it's not.

I'll keep you guys in my thoughts

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## roofrider (Sep 27, 2013)

That's a relief! :thumbup:

But a lung surgery does sound a bit serious to me, hope i'm wrong and it's just a simple procedure.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> 'Ello!
> What did you do to     @Deadly ? He's nowhere to be seen.

Click to collapse



I did nothing to kind    @Deadly sir huhhuahahah

---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> The mass was 12mm and only showed up when they ran a CT with contrast. When they did the biopsy, they took off 20mm.
> 
> 
> IT'S BENIGN! Thank God!
> ...

Click to collapse



:angel: :good: thank god

---------- Post added at 12:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> The mass was 12mm and only showed up when they ran a CT with contrast. When they did the biopsy, they took off 20mm.
> 
> 
> IT'S BENIGN! Thank God!
> ...

Click to collapse



:angel: :good: thank god

---------- Post added at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> The mass was 12mm and only showed up when they ran a CT with contrast. When they did the biopsy, they took off 20mm.
> 
> 
> IT'S BENIGN! Thank God!
> ...

Click to collapse



:angel: :good: thank god


----------



## roofrider (Sep 27, 2013)

Here it goes...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 27, 2013)

If tapatalk is going to screw up, at least it's thanking higher powers for good news.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The mass was 12mm and only showed up when they ran a CT with contrast. When they did the biopsy, they took off 20mm.
> 
> 
> IT'S BENIGN! Thank God!
> ...

Click to collapse



That is good news. :thumbup::thumbup:

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 27, 2013)

sorry about that post guys, its so frustrating --__--


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you all. This was what a post I retracted three weeks ago was regarding. It's been scary, but we know it's likely to be a surgery with no recurring side effects or regrowth.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If tapatalk is going to screw up, at least it's thanking higher powers for good news.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Glad things turned out to be on the positive side. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## roofrider (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thank you all. This was what a post I retracted three weeks ago was regarding. It's been scary, but we know it's likely to be a surgery with no recurring side effects or regrowth.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Wo0t!
Hows your boy doing? Sry i don't remember his name.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just saw a car license plate that read "MSG<3DOG"

Evidently, MSG is fine to cook with, but only on canines.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeremy, so glad to hear that your worries didn't become your biggest fears! Wonderful news, indeed. I'm sure you both are extremely relieved! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If tapatalk is going to screw up, at least it's thanking higher powers for good news.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



☺

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The mass was 12mm and only showed up when they ran a CT with contrast. When they did the biopsy, they took off 20mm.
> 
> 
> IT'S BENIGN! Thank God!
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome!
What is benign though?
And, question about the surgery: will they actually have to get the lung and cut it open and take the 12mm mass out and put it back together again or something? Sounds scary.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 27, 2013)

Great to hear it isn't Cancer Jeremy  Why does all the bad things in the world happen to you? :/
What is Benign BTW? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Great to hear it isn't Cancer Jeremy  Why does all the bad things in the world happen to you? :/
> What is Benign BTW?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Benign basically means it's not a cancerous growth

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, benign means not cancerous. The plan is for a surgeon to basically go down her throat with a friggin "laser" to cut it out.

Props to all who read that last part in Dr. Evil's voice as intended.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yes, benign means not cancerous. The plan is for a surgeon to basically go down her throat with a friggin "laser" to cut it out.
> 
> Props to all who read that last part in Dr. Evil's voice as intended.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well.. Damn  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Well.. Damn
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I found a picture of her surgeon, but the resolution sucks.



Spoiler















*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I found a picture of her surgeon, but the resolution sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I know him she's in good paws :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2013)

Anybody know if a 300mg dosage of acetaminophen, caffeine, and codeine will help a sore throat?

私のネクサス4から送られてきた

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> The mass was 12mm and only showed up when they ran a CT with contrast. When they did the biopsy, they took off 20mm.
> 
> 
> IT'S BENIGN! Thank God!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank goodness. That must be a huge relief.  

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's been a while since I've killed this thread, so I'll give it a shot now.
> 
> I'm waiting at the doctor's office right now on biopsy results for an enormous mass in my wife's right lung, which very well could be cancer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> The mass was 12mm and only showed up when they ran a CT with contrast. When they did the biopsy, they took off 20mm.
> 
> 
> IT'S BENIGN! Thank God!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

good morning frat people

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The mass was 12mm and only showed up when they ran a CT with contrast. When they did the biopsy, they took off 20mm.
> 
> 
> IT'S BENIGN! Thank God!
> ...

Click to collapse



Yipee! 

Now that's glad to hear. 

Just goes to show -  not all bad things happen to ye. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 28, 2013)

Whats up everyone? Im lost. :what:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yes, benign means not cancerous. The plan is for a surgeon to basically go down her throat with a friggin "laser" to cut it out.
> 
> Props to all who read that last part in Dr. Evil's voice as intended.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



very happy to hear it sir! may God bless you always! 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Whats up everyone? Im lost. :what:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yo! Sup? 
Lost?  Need directions? 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 28, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Whats up everyone? Im lost. :what:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice to meet you lost. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 28, 2013)

Where is the closest casino?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Where is the closest casino?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



About three hours south of me in Atlantic city (well a casino worth going to, anyway)


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 28, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Where is the closest casino?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Send me all your credit card info then we'll talk Mr.lost. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Send me all your credit card info then we'll talk Mr.lost.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



PM NOT sent :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> About three hours south of me in Atlantic city (well a casino worth going to, anyway)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How you doin? *in my deepest voice* 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> About three hours south of me in Atlantic city (well a casino worth going to, anyway)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How you doin? *in my deepest voice* 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> About three hours south of me in Atlantic city (well a casino worth going to, anyway)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



How you doin? *in my deepest voice* 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2013)

Scientists Recommend Having Earth Put Down


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 28, 2013)

Damn crapatalk :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey guys
Day after is my last exam but also the hardest 
Hope I don't fail in it 



Kaito said:


> Howdy Apex
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse






WHY? 




jRi0T68 said:


> It's been a while since I've killed this thread, so I'll give it a shot now.
> 
> I'm waiting at the doctor's office right now on biopsy results for an enormous mass in my wife's right lung, which very well could be cancer.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Damn man why do all the bad things happen to you 






jRi0T68 said:


> The mass was 12mm and only showed up when they ran a CT with contrast. When they did the biopsy, they took off 20mm.
> 
> 
> IT'S BENIGN! Thank God!
> ...

Click to collapse






Thank God 




Ichigo said:


> Scientists Recommend Having Earth Put Down

Click to collapse



That's like the worst joke ever 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

hi guys

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 28, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi guys
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Yellow there 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> Day after is my last exam but also the hardest
> Hope I don't fail in it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi dude!  

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 28, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi guys
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Sup







kangerX said:


> Yellow there
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man
Gonna be gone again but will post actively again from day after 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 28, 2013)

In celebration of my wife's prognosis being positive, I spent the entire evening and night on this, which might even be half done.

Yes, I'm a nerd.






*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Sep 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> In celebration of my wife's prognosis being positive, I spent the entire evening and night on this, which might even be half done.
> 
> Yes, I'm a nerd.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cool! you rock man, and im so glad to hear about your wife's being positive! 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

true that!!

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yes, I'm a nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wowieeeeee *_*

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> In celebration of my wife's prognosis being positive, I spent the entire evening and night on this, which might even be half done.
> 
> Yes, I'm a nerd.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thee iz awesome. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

you guys heard a show called "the undercover boss"? i jerked a tear off watching that show 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## undercover (Sep 28, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> you guys heard a show called "the undercover boss"? i jerked a tear off watching that show
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



I'm no boss. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

nah not you man , good evening!

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm no boss.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope.
You're just an undercover troll. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Nope.
> You're just an undercover troll.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hi BD!!! i hope you still remember me 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> In celebration of my wife's prognosis being positive, I spent the entire evening and night on this, which might even be half done.
> 
> Yes, I'm a nerd.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Epiquè

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

touché..

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm no boss.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahah that made me chuckle 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## undercover (Sep 28, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Nope.
> You're just an undercover troll.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. Well, and you are the flying troll. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 28, 2013)

Okay, after many moons have come and gone, I am updating this damn thread. 

(Hoorah)

So, Members who will be added to the list are: 

TeeJay!!
funnypharmacist
kangerX
Eren Jaeger​
Congrats to the newest additions to the Frat!

Those who have muffin'd up may now disrobe their avatars and join the brotherhood officially.



Edit: These dudes need to PM me (or someone else) their introduction posts. Please and thanks.


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Okay, after many moons have come and gone, I am updating this damn thread.
> 
> (Hoorah)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



P.S. There will now be an acceptance ceremony at the last day of every month where we decide who becomes a member and who doesn't

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Okay, after many moons have come and gone, I am updating this damn thread.
> 
> (Hoorah)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought androidpizza was pledging? 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I thought androidpizza was pledging?
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I made several mistakes that extended my "probation" period.

Sent from my Atrix HD ☺
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I made several mistakes that extended my "probation" period.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD ☺
> Check out this thread!http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



What mistakes?
Damn I'm missing lots of stuff 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Apex (Sep 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What mistakes?
> Damn I'm missing lots of stuff
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Not important. Pizza dude, keep your nose clean and things may work out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Not important. Pizza dude, keep your nose clean and things may work out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still have my doubts personally. However, clean slate and all that.:thumbup:

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I look good in that pic

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Okay, after many moons have come and gone, I am updating this damn thread.
> 
> (Hoorah)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PM Sent, thanks a lot for updating the thread!



Prawesome said:


> P.S. There will now be an acceptance ceremony at the last day of every month where we decide who becomes a member and who doesn't
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I am a member now right?


Yo DN01 JEff I am a member now


I just switched off both my androids and started using Samsung corby txt. I have no idea why but this is feeling nice. Maybe because I am having troubles with my friends maybe not. Not having whatsapp feels great too.
Just wanted to share with like-minded people.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Danial

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha nice :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> PM Sent, thanks a lot for updating the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its because you are a freaking idiot? 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Thanks Danial
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Can't make up your mind? 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## SpiritFyre (Sep 28, 2013)

Lol hey all whats up

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Can't make up your mind?
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



No.

I realized that my other username and avatar made me just like you 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> Lol hey all whats up
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hello!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




SpiritFyre said:


> Lol hey all whats up
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hello!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No.
> 
> I realized that my other username and avatar made me just like you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad you chose to revert back to pizza. Makes it easier to remember whome I'm trolling 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> PM Sent, thanks a lot for updating the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya, that's what Apex just posted.. LOL

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'm glad you chose to revert back to pizza. Makes it easier to remember whome I'm trolling
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly:



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No.
> 
> I realized that my other username and avatar made me just like you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah. And then you changed your name back after you realized you couldn't live up to my awesomeness. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No.
> 
> I realized that my other username and avatar made me just like you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? A hermit?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ah. And then you changed your name back after you realized you couldn't live up to my awesomeness.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



No, I realized that you and every other random Joe has a Japanese character as their avatar/username and that it's very un-unique 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> What? A hermit?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What are you talking about 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No, I realized that you and every other random Joe has a Japanese character as their avatar/username and that it's very un-unique
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ichigo is not Japanese. You better check what you say. Sometimes you come off as very racist. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> What? A hermit?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What are you talking about 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ichigo is not Japanese. You better check what you say. Sometimes you come off as very racist.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Ichigo isn't JPese  
Can you prove it please ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Ichigo isn't JPese
> Can you prove it please ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I cannot. 


私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No, I cannot.
> 
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Not being rude or anything , sir. 

But Ichigo is Japanese ... For Strawberry , and "the one who protects" , the latter is related to Ichigo in Bleach anime.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Not being rude or anything , sir.
> 
> But Ichigo is Japanese ... For Strawberry , and "the one who protects" , the latter is related to Ichigo in Bleach anime.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, but Ichigo is also Korean. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes, but Ichigo is also Korean.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Aaand can you tell me what it means in "Korean" ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes, but Ichigo is also Korean.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Google searches disagree

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Not being rude or anything , sir.
> 
> But Ichigo is Japanese ... For Strawberry , and "the one who protects" , the latter is related to Ichigo in Bleach anime.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> Google searches disagree
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Fine. You otaku geeks are right. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What are you talking about
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You must be new here 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ichigo is not Japanese. You better check what you say. Sometimes you come off as very racist.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



I'm not sure where that in any way sounded racist. 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm not sure where that in any way sounded racist.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's Joseph, he's full of crap. Once you accept that he's just being full of crap, it becomes a funny accusation.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm not sure where that in any way sounded racist.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you don't say 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> you don't say
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I do say. You love that roll eye smiley a lot lmao

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> It's Joseph, he's full of crap. Once you accept that he's just being full of crap, it becomes a funny accusation.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



True 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> It's Joseph, he's full of crap. Once you accept that he's just being full of crap, it becomes a funny accusation.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



True 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> It's Joseph, he's full of crap. Once you accept that he's just being full of crap, it becomes a funny accusation.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



True 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> It's Joseph, he's full of crap. Once you accept that he's just being full of crap, it becomes a funny accusation.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



True 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Fine. You otaku geeks are right.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Who you callin' an otaku geek? 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Ichigo is not Japanese. You better check what you say. Sometimes you come off as very racist.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse





You really need to put more effort into your trolling.

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Who you callin' an otaku geek?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Joke's on you. I'm not trying to troll. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm not sure where that in any way sounded racist.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It didn't.







jRi0T68 said:


> It's Joseph, he's full of crap. Once you accept that he's just being full of crap, it becomes a funny accusation.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



This 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Joke's on you. I'm not trying to troll.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Is that so?


Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Joke's on you. I'm not trying to troll.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Is that so?


Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Joke's on you. I'm not trying to troll.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Is that so?


Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Totes serious. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Joke's on you. I'm not trying to troll.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Is that so?


Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

It got you this time pizza 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 29, 2013)

Is that so 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It got you this time pizza
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is that so? 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that so?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You like that roll eye smiley a lot too. I wonder between you two who does it more 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## theHoleK (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey all, my name's Bubbles.  Just passing through.  Very confused.  Bye!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You like that roll eye smiley a lot too. I wonder between you two who does it more
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not me.

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 29, 2013)

Mafia is gone....can I haz frat?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

theHoleK said:


> Hey all, my name's Bubbles.  Just spamming here for a tenth post. Bye!

Click to collapse



FTFY.

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Mafia is gone....can I haz frat?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude Gli had been gone fit a long time lol

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 29, 2013)

theHoleK said:


> Hey all, my name's Bubbles.  Just passing through.  Very confused.  Bye!

Click to collapse



Liar. Bubbles is Deadly


私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## theHoleK (Sep 29, 2013)

No pizza for me?  Sorry for bothering y'all.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

theHoleK said:


> No pizza for me?  Sorry for bothering y'all.

Click to collapse



Only muffins around here 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

theHoleK said:


> No pizza for me?  Sorry for bothering y'all.

Click to collapse



We don't take kindly to ban hammer poopers. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46010161

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## theHoleK (Sep 29, 2013)

As you can see, I put slightly more thought into my post on your thread as a sign of respect.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

theHoleK said:


> As you can see, I put slightly more thought into my post on your thread as a sign of respect.

Click to collapse



It's alright XD

As long as you're not trying to raise your post count, you're cool 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

theHoleK said:


> As you can see, I put slightly more thought into my post on your thread as a sign of respect.

Click to collapse



OK so your name is bubbles right? You a make it female? 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 29, 2013)

What did I just read?

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> What did I just read?
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



I think we're all asking that

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 29, 2013)

Good morning frat. 

How is it going on everyone? 

 
 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 29, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Mafia is gone....can I haz frat?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd be first in line to sponsor you.



theHoleK said:


> As you can see, I put slightly more thought into my post on your thread as a sign of respect.

Click to collapse



This is appreciated. No matter how many posts, post with respect and all are welcome. Otherwise, the is usually a line of people ready to report.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> No, I cannot.
> 
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



You suck at this, itchy 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

yay! thanks sir @Apex! and the intro is on @funnypharmacist  good afternoon frat people

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 29, 2013)

@Apex Tea Bag?? 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

hi teejay, sup?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi teejay, sup?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Nothing much mate  going for a bath  
What's up with you? How's that singing thing?? 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 29, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> @Apex Tea Bag??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



That really is the type of proposition you need to keep in private... or the closet.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Nothing much mate  going for a bath
> What's up with you? How's that singing thing??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



lol wash well man! oh we ended up in the 2nd place, the champ got their private trainor 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## kangerX (Sep 29, 2013)

Apex said:


> Okay, after many moons have come and gone, I am updating this damn thread.
> 
> (Hoorah)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay!  Pm'ing. Lul I was out cold for 10 straight hours (7_7)

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I made several mistakes that extended my "probation" period.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD ☺
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ok it's pizza now  I thought your allowed to change username once only.  @[email protected]

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I made several mistakes that extended my "probation" period.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD ☺
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ok it's pizza now  I thought your allowed to change username once only.  @[email protected]

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I made several mistakes that extended my "probation" period.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD ☺
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ok it's pizza now  I thought your allowed to change username once only.  @[email protected]

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I made several mistakes that extended my "probation" period.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD ☺
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ok it's pizza now  I thought your allowed to change username once only.  @[email protected]

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Yay!  Pm'ing. Lul I was out cold for 10 straight hours (7_7)
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its unlimited, I know a noob who change every week :silly:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## kangerX (Sep 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Its unlimited, I know a noob who change every week :silly:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Haha haha me too >_<

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

who who?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

Nolinuxnoparty

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## kangerX (Sep 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> who who?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse









sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

yeslinuxyesparty? :what:

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

Current Username of that guy....

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## kangerX (Sep 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Current Username of that guy....
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Is............... 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Is...............
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Nolinuxnoparty 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

and...

yeslinuxyesparty! yepee!!! hey @Gogeta why dont you try pledging in here? being a part of this family feels awesome 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> and...
> 
> yeslinuxyesparty! yepee!!! hey @Gogeta why dont you try pledging in here? being a part of this family feels awesome
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



But what if... You are the embodiment of awesome? 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

i guess it would be awesome then, good evening man! 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

To download tapatalk 4 or not to.download

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

it lags too much in x8 

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 29, 2013)

Then no

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

but i love the active notifications tapatalk 4 has, awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 29, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> But what if... You are the embodiment of awesome?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That would be me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Sep 29, 2013)

im awesome too, so that makes the two of us awesome?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> im awesome too, so that makes the two of us awesome?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Make that 3 :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You like that roll eye smiley a lot too. I wonder between you two who does it more
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who doesn't 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> No, I cannot.
> 
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



No breadfish? I am disappoint. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 29, 2013)

Grrr... not able to download 4.3 Gapps from goo.im


----------



## kangerX (Sep 29, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> But what if... You are the embodiment of awesome?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Embodiwhaaat 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Grrr... not able to download 4.3 Gapps from goo.im

Click to collapse



Cough mirror cough 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Its unlimited, I know a noob who change every week :silly:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Nope. You can do it as much as you can without wearing out the mods 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## kangerX (Sep 29, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Grrr... not able to download 4.3 Gapps from goo.im

Click to collapse



Cough mirror cough 

sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No breadfish? I am disappoint.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Breadfish.de is down

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 29, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Cough mirror cough
> 
> sent from the state where marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



done :laugh:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Breadfish.de is down
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



This is better anyway 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Sep 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That would be me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



No. You are sea food. @veeman is panda food. @Android Pizza is Italian food. And everyone here is a muffin. Moar food. 

Dafuq? So this thread really is no family thread but food thread?? What a revelation! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Things i did today:

Woke up at 10:30am
Ate lunch
Played skyrim for 13hrs
Ate bread
Sleep. 


Ahh life is good. 
Almost maxing out my archery skills to a hundred. Being a thief-mage is supreme! 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## undercover (Sep 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Things i did today:
> 
> Woke up at 10:30am
> Ate lunch
> ...

Click to collapse






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Breadfish.de is down
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. You are sea food. @veeman is panda food. @Android Pizza is Italian food. And everyone here is a muffin. Moar food.
> 
> Dafuq? So this thread really is no family thread but food thread?? What a revelation!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In no muffin

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> In no muffin
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



No your a cupcake 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No your a cupcake
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, you're all wannabe cupcakes without the flair or icing 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You suck at this, itchy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I'm not trying to troll. 
Why is that so hard to understand? 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I NEED that shirt.

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## undercover (Sep 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Things i did today:
> 
> Woke up at 10:30am
> Ate lunch
> ...

Click to collapse



View attachment 2290953

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Shut up and take my money!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm not trying to troll.
> Why is that so hard to understand?
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



It's not hard to understand.

It's just not true! 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's not hard to understand.
> 
> It's just not true!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you calling me a liar? 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> No, you're all wannabe cupcakes without the flair or icing
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



Bahaaaa

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Are you calling me a liar?
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Wouldn't be the first time

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Wouldn't be the first time
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Sep 29, 2013)

Look what I found. My first touch screen phone. Camera sensor is bigger than on N4 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Are you calling me a liar?
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Read my message again.

Comprehend it



Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## kangerX (Sep 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Look what I found. My first touch screen phone. Camera sensor is bigger than on N4
> View attachment 2291112View attachment 2291115
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My dad had the same..  hah I'm nostalgic...... 

*runs back into closet*

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 29, 2013)

kangerX said:


> My dad had the same..  hah I'm nostalgic......
> 
> *runs back into closet*
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



Back into.... closet? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Back into.... closet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeah scary ones,  get off you're [email protected] radar mahn 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 29, 2013)

kangerX said:


> My dad had the same..  hah I'm nostalgic......
> 
> *prances back into closet*
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



You just gotta watch how you phrase these things. It totally sounded wrong.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Sep 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You just gotta watch how you phrase these things. It totally sounded wrong.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



ISWYDT


----------



## undercover (Sep 29, 2013)

kangerX said:


> ISWYDT

Click to collapse



WTFDYJSAWAUTIA? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi BD!!! i hope you still remember me
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



I do!
Sup @Eren Jaeger


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I do!
> Sup @Eren Jaeger
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi BD!
Long time no see

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 29, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I do!
> Sup @Eren Jaeger
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You just gotta watch how you phrase these things. It totally sounded wrong.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



True







FlyGurl said:


> I do!
> Sup @Eren Jaeger
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hola BD
When does 'it' come back up? Been missing it ever since it went down 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## undercover (Sep 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unlikely it ever will. Look around. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Unlikely it ever will. Look around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It will be back

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 29, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> It will be back
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I hope so 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 30, 2013)

@FlyGurl nothing much! just woke up.. you? 

good morning frat people! 

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Sep 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> Look what I found. My first touch screen phone. Camera sensor is bigger than on N4
> View attachment 2291112View attachment 2291115
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My aunt has one, and she's still using it now.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello guys, 
I was wondering if anyone of you still play with launchers. I installed smart launcher (the one with blue icon, there are two smart launchers) its just amazing

Attaching a pic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 30, 2013)

DBZ muffin :tasty:





Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Danial723 (Sep 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello guys,
> I was wondering if anyone of you still play with launchers. I installed smart launcher (the one with blue icon, there are two smart launchers) its just amazing
> 
> Attaching a pic
> ...

Click to collapse



Little too heavy on resorces imo

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> DBZ muffin :tasty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are those girls? Nah they got big a$$ arms they can't be girls...  Can they? Japanimation? They look like they wanna eat teh muffins

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 30, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Little too heavy on resorces imo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lighter than nova in my opinion

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What are those girls? Nah they got big a$$ arms they can't be girls...  Can they? Japanimation? They look like they wanna eat teh muffins
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He is GOKU! A man

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> He is GOKU! A man
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Pretty sure he's a Saiyan.


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 30, 2013)

Male saiyan

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> View attachment 2290953
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I care!

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## undercover (Sep 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I care!
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Awwwww, so shweeet

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello guys,
> I was wondering if anyone of you still play with launchers. I installed smart launcher (the one with blue icon, there are two smart launchers) its just amazing
> 
> Attaching a pic
> ...

Click to collapse



Your Kindle icon looks out of place. 

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Sep 30, 2013)

Exams finally over and I'm free 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 30, 2013)

Go bump 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## undercover (Sep 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Go bump
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You causing trouble here too? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 30, 2013)

undercover said:


> You causing trouble here too?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm on the roll 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## kangerX (Sep 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> DBZ muffin :tasty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Daym! 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 30, 2013)

Yo undercover.. What happened to the thread?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Yo undercover.. What happened to the thread?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Was about to call admin down on your arse for inviting trolling, must have seen my mention and deleted it to save your sorry hide

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Yo undercover.. What happened to the thread?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



What thread?  

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 30, 2013)

kangerX said:


> What thread?
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



The fail thread 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The fail thread
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai jeff 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 30, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Ohai jeff
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



Sup bro.... 

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Sep 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Was about to call admin down on your arse for inviting trolling, must have seen my mention and deleted it to save your sorry hide
> 
> _       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
> - Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _

Click to collapse



This. Powerful heads where starting to turn your way. Say thanks to jugg1es. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## kangerX (Sep 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup bro....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nothing much really , bored :'(

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 30, 2013)

@undercover Hi.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## kangerX (Sep 30, 2013)

wait i think i remember seeing  @darkshadow246 today ???

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> @undercover Hi.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse


 @Wolf Pup Hi.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Chris. I think a lot of my posts have been deleted.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hi Chris. I think a lot of my posts have been deleted.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



From where? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Sep 30, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> From where?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



I don't know. Last time I checked I was about to hit 4k. Derp.

Sent from my iDroid


----------



## kangerX (Sep 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I don't know. Last time I checked I was about to hit 4k. Derp.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



maybe you thought you saw near 4k :silly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I don't know. Last time I checked I was about to hit 4k. Derp.
> 
> Sent from my iDroid

Click to collapse



Pup I doubt over 500 posts of yours were deleted without any reason. That's a lot of posts

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

kangerX said:


>

Click to collapse



Looks like crap on Tapatalk. Can't make out anything

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Sep 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Looks like crap on Tapatalk. Can't make out anything
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Save it and read then

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

Anyone migrated from ADT to Android Studio here? :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 30, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Save it and read then
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. I tried but Android Studio sucked. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## Groot (Oct 1, 2013)

good morning ladies and gents... howdy? 

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 1, 2013)

My 5 year old cousin is going to be an aunt... ?

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## Vlasp (Oct 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My 5 year old cousin is going to be an aunt... ?
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



So her sibling has been successful in making a baby i see. Whats the age diff?

Sent from my XT610 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 1, 2013)

kangerX said:


> wait i think i remember seeing  @darkshadow246 today ???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you did 
I'm such an idiot 
Wasted 3 hours for downloading windows 7 but I accidentally deleted it 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Oct 1, 2013)

gtg school now, see ya later guys, enjoy the rest of the day

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------

hurrraaayyyy 46000 posts!:beer::beer:

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------

hurrraaayyyy 46000 posts!:beer::beer:

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> gtg school now, see ya later guys, enjoy the rest of the day
> 
> Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a good day. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## veeman (Oct 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> View attachment 2291573
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Fake! They don't look like that when they come out of the shell.


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 1, 2013)

veeman said:


> Fake! They don't look like that when they come out of the shell.

Click to collapse



Yes they do. They look exactly like that. The photo says so. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

I go with ^^

Sent after :stirthepot:


----------



## werked (Oct 1, 2013)

Hola yall. :beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 1, 2013)

Whats up?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 1, 2013)

werked said:


> Hola yall. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Danial723 said:


> Whats up?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Lot of old faces appearing recently. A pleasant change


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 1, 2013)

werked said:


> Hola yall. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello. 
How goes it?






QuantumFoam said:


> Lot of old faces appearing recently. A pleasant change

Click to collapse



Damn right.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Oct 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yes you did
> I'm such an idiot
> Wasted 3 hours for downloading windows 7 but I accidentally deleted it
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



lul get Ubuntu


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 1, 2013)

My laptop is gone bonkers, it's display won't work with any kind of Windows but with any Linux varient it works fine

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My laptop is gone bonkers, it's display won't work with any kind of Windows but with any Linux varient it works fine
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Try looking at the bios settings perhaps

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 1, 2013)

kangerX said:


> lul get Ubuntu

Click to collapse



I'm a gamer
I need windows
sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nope. I tried but Android Studio sucked.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Looks good for me. I am just having trouble with exporting gradle file from Eclipse

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




werked said:


> Hola yall. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haven't seen you in.. Like forever

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/markmcs...l-as-u-s-government-moves-closer-to-shutdown/


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 1, 2013)

We need a new government....maybe a dictatorship 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My 5 year old cousin is going to be an aunt... ?
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



If my cousin has a kid what does that make me? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 1, 2013)

Want

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 1, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> We need a new government....maybe a dictatorship
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Give me some time. I'll eventually take over America. But for now, I can do nothing but watch its downfall.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

So if america is falling....rupee gona rise?

YAY:thumbup:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello fraternity brothers! 

How is it going on? 

I am in love with the SwiftKey Flow 
Wonderful and the trail that the swipe leaves behind looks awesome too

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Oct 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So if america is falling....rupee gona rise?
> 
> YAY:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Not necessarily that's a good thing. If us is getting rid of employees first they will let go of non us citizen first ,which includes Indians too (you won't get booted if you're awesome though) Increment in rupee's value for dollar doesn't mean that's gonna bump GDP...  What matters is GDP which currently sucks big time... because of,  well,  scams.. 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> If my cousin has a kid what does that make me?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Tezlastorme 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## kangerX (Oct 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Tezlastorme
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse









sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Tezlastorme
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Hi.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Not necessarily that's a good thing. If us is getting rid of employees first they will let go of non us citizen first ,which includes Indians too (you won't get booted if you're awesome though) Increment in rupee's value for dollar doesn't mean that's gonna bump GDP...  What matters is GDP which currently sucks big time... because of,  well,  scams..
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



Whoops, i mean the value of rupee gonna rise, means less dollar vs rupee value

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 1, 2013)

Wonder how long I can go without paying my t-mobile bill befor they kill my service 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 1, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Wonder how long I can go without paying my t-mobile bill befor they kill my service
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A few months. They are gonna let it build up to a high value that you owe them so that they can go after you for it. Probably about 200.

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> A few months. They are gonna let it build up to a high value that you owe them so that they can go after you for it. Probably about 200.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



It is at about 200 lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 1, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> It is at about 200 lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 1, 2013)

I freaking hate my mobile network. It randomly bars my number and unbars it when I charge my phone(prepaid). Thing is, it always says I have just about 0.04$ in my account even when I have a 10$ balance. And my network is so kind as to always mess up my network just when I need it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Had to upgrade my phone, pay a $50 fee for changeing plans yadda yadda....maybe I should pay atleast half of it off

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 2, 2013)

The Wife and I are reminiscing, and reminded about the time she called Michael Eisner, former Disney CEO, while very drunk. She got his phone number from loan docs while working at Countrywide.

Her: I demand to speak with the mouse.
Mrs. Eisner: Mike, it's for you.
Michael: Hello?
My wife: I demand to speak to the mouse!
Michael: Who is this?
Her: That's not important! What is important is that you let me speak to Mickey Mouse.
*click*

What's interesting, is that they kept answering. Even when I called back, apologized for my wife's behavior, and assured them she would leave them alone... if they would just briefly put the mouse on the phone. Mrs. Eisner informed me he wasn't real and hung up.

We also called Wayne Brady and Carrie Ann Moss that night.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Oct 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The Wife and I are reminiscing, and reminded about the time she called Michael Eisner, former Disney CEO, while very drunk. She got his phone number from loan docs while working at Countrywide.
> 
> Her: I demand to speak with the mouse.
> Mrs. Eisner: Mike, it's for you.
> ...

Click to collapse



Best. Story. *EVER*! 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you.  I wish I'd had the ability to record the call, or still had his phone number. Or both. I bet they still remember that call.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Oct 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The Wife and I are reminiscing, and reminded about the time she called Michael Eisner, former Disney CEO, while very drunk. She got his phone number from loan docs while working at Countrywide.
> 
> Her: I demand to speak with the mouse.
> Mrs. Eisner: Mike, it's for you.
> ...

Click to collapse



epic...

good morning guys, sad to hear the happenings in the us gov't yesterday

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...


----------



## Apex (Oct 2, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> epic...
> 
> good morning guys, sad to hear the happenings in the us gov't yesterday
> 
> Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...

Click to collapse



Fů¢|< the government. 

(Just saying) 

They don't do a bit of good for the populous, only in it for themselves. Fat cats, all of 'em. 

Don't get me started. I'm a liberal anarchist... 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 2, 2013)

Apex said:


> Fů¢|< the government.
> 
> (Just saying)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



express your feelings! this is offtopic i dont think it's forbidden in here, well, i think that Obama is now slowly turning into a corrupt madman, i mean, look at the outcome, the most powerful country in the world, now ranked 1 in the most debtful country, having trillions of dollars debt on China, which made them afraid to fully support us here in the Philippines upon reclaiming the boundaries which are stolen from us by the Chinese people

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The Wife and I are reminiscing, and reminded about the time she called Michael Eisner, former Disney CEO, while very drunk. She got his phone number from loan docs while working at Countrywide.
> 
> Her: I demand to speak with the mouse.
> Mrs. Eisner: Mike, it's for you.
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL.
You guys should call Ben Affleck and ask for Batman or Bruce Wayne 



Apex said:


> Fů¢|< the government.
> 
> (Just saying)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's just stupid Liberals and Democrats fighting over some stupid health care bill.

Oh and Cruz is probably the craziest f'in politician there is.


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 2, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> express your feelings! this is offtopic i dont think it's forbidden in here, well, i think that Obama is now slowly turning into a corrupt madman, i mean, look at the outcome, the most powerful country in the world, now ranked 1 in the most debtful country, having trillions of dollars debt on China, which made them afraid to fully support us here in the Philippines upon reclaiming the boundaries which are stolen from us by the Chinese people
> 
> Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...

Click to collapse



Actually politics are forbidden on XDA 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 2, 2013)

haha lol @deathnotice01, anyways, have you seen Robin Padilla challenged Drilon to resign? that was hilarious

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I freaking hate my mobile network. It randomly bars my number and unbars it when I charge my phone(prepaid). Thing is, it always says I have just about 0.04$ in my account even when I have a 10$ balance. And my network is so kind as to always mess up my network just when I need it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Meh, I get decent LTE at the work place about 15mbps - 21mbps max.
Almost anywhere else (non-LTE areas) in the city the speeds are always 1.5mb-5mbps.

Best part is i only get to pay $24/month and NO DATA CAPS!

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




Danial723 said:


> Actually politics are forbidden on XDA
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's not politics it's current events. Different thing.



Eren Jaeger said:


> haha lol @deathnotice01, anyways, have you seen Robin Padilla challenged Drilon to resign? that was hilarious
> 
> Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...

Click to collapse



Our senators are 70% idiots. You can't trust anyone since everyone is trying to wipe their arses clean.


----------



## Groot (Oct 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Meh, I get decent LTE at the work place about 15mbps - 21mbps max.
> Almost anywhere else (non-LTE areas) in the city the speeds are always 1.5mb-5mbps.
> 
> Best part is i only get to pay $24/month and NO DATA CAPS!
> ...

Click to collapse



faster than a wifi lol

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 2, 2013)

Current events, ok sounds good lol

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 2, 2013)

gtg school now, later then gents 

Blood is thicker than water, but loyalty is thicker than blood...


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

Ohai Frat 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## werked (Oct 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Lot of old faces appearing recently. A pleasant change

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> Hello.
> How goes it?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> Looks good for me. I am just having trouble with exporting gradle file from Eclipse
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's has been a while. Too long. Can't remember the last time I even dropped in here. Haven't talked to anyone from xda in months I don't think. I'm lost and have no idea what's been going on. How is everyone?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 2, 2013)

werked said:


> It's has been a while. Too long. Can't remember the last time I even dropped in here. Haven't talked to anyone from xda in months I don't think. I'm lost and have no idea what's been going on. How is everyone??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh hey werked!  Long time no see. Doing good? 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Ohai Frat
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hey. Go to bed.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey. Go to bed.

Click to collapse



Uh...no.



Who are you, my dad?





...didn't think so.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Maybe
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Definitely not :thumbdown:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 2, 2013)

werked said:


> It's has been a while. Too long. Can't remember the last time I even dropped in here. Haven't talked to anyone from xda in months I don't think. I'm lost and have no idea what's been going on. How is everyone??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you use google hangouts? Pm someone your gmail and come say hi. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Meh, I get decent LTE at the work place about 15mbps - 21mbps max.
> Almost anywhere else (non-LTE areas) in the city the speeds are always 1.5mb-5mbps.
> 
> Best part is i only get to pay $24/month and NO DATA CAPS!
> ...

Click to collapse



I am jelly now.. I am, most probably, changing my service BT tomorrow because I am really sick of it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## undercover (Oct 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am jelly now.. I am, most probably, changing my service BT tomorrow because I am really sick of it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse





That's 3g. LTE coming in December 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> View attachment 2296528
> 
> That's 3g. LTE coming in December
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not bad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> View attachment 2296528
> 
> That's 3g. LTE coming in December
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have 3G now too. I don't have to wait for LTE. I can get LTE anytime that I want to if I just go to a customer service centre.   2G was in another country 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I have 3G now too. I don't have to wait for LTE. I can get LTE anytime that I want to if I just go to a customer service centre.   2G was in another country
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



LTE in india? 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## undercover (Oct 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I have 3G now too. I don't have to wait for LTE. I can get LTE anytime that I want to if I just go to a customer service centre.   2G was in another country
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



What country are you in now? 

Point was that my 3g is faster than some LTE 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> LTE in india?
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



He's in Saudi I think?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> He's in Saudi I think?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I am from Mars idjit, bad guess 







Gogeta said:


> LTE in india?
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Hmm.. No, I didn't travel 10 years into the future




undercover said:


> What country are you in now?
> 
> Point was that my 3g is faster than some LTE
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mesa sha not say that in public 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 2, 2013)

https://www.google.com/maps/views/v...?gl=us&hl=en-us&heading=186&pitch=125&fovy=75

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> What country are you in now?
> 
> Point was that my 3g is faster than some LTE
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It is. 

Our carriers cap the bandwidth for LTE @ 21mbps. The speeds for HSPAP is capped @ 5mbps

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Apex (Oct 2, 2013)

Things you see in LIC. 




Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> What country are you in now?
> 
> Point was that my 3g is faster than some LTE
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



??? 







Gogeta said:


> LTE in india?
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



No chance, we don't have 3G all over yet. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## undercover (Oct 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



??? What? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> ??? What?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nothing! 

 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> ??? What?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## undercover (Oct 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Where? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When?

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## undercover (Oct 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> When?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Whom? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> Whom?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What are we on about? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 2, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I freaking hate my mobile network. It randomly bars my number and unbars it when I charge my phone(prepaid). Thing is, it always says I have just about 0.04$ in my account even when I have a 10$ balance. And my network is so kind as to always mess up my network just when I need it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



That's Saudi Arabian 'organisations' for ya. Mobily? They do my f'in internet. I swear they throttle. It's only fast at midnight and early mornings.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

Still in my subscribed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Amp Milk


----------



## undercover (Oct 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What are we on about?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Dunno. I've forgotten on "where ". 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 2, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> That's Saudi Arabian 'organisations' for ya. Mobily? They do my f'in internet. I swear they throttle. It's only fast at midnight and early mornings.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep. Mobily.. I think STC is doing something. My speed tests somehow always show my right speed but I used to stream HD video seamlessly and nowadays I have to wait for YouTube to buffer

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 3, 2013)

After a week of being sick and staying at home, finally off to the college. 


Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 3, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> After a week of being sick and staying at home, finally off to the college.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hope you're well rested!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 3, 2013)

Meow

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Meow
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



It must be opposite day

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Apex (Oct 3, 2013)

Might want to edit out the profanity, TeeJay. Dem mean ol' mods are all righteous and don't swear, sweat or stink. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> View attachment 2299469
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



TMI

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 3, 2013)

Stinky's family thread got deleted

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Stinky's family thread got deleted
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



There, I told you he was good at getting threads closed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> There, I told you he was good at getting threads closed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



That was the plan all along... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

undercover said:


> That was the plan all along...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai Mr.  @tinky

Edit: Oh my...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

undercover said:


> That was the plan all along...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No kidding..?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No kidding..?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'd believe it

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'd believe it
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You'd believe anything out in front of you 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## kangerX (Oct 3, 2013)

hi frat.   ↖(^ω^)↗


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

kangerX said:


> hi frat.   ↖(^ω^)↗

Click to collapse



Herrow :cyclops:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kangerX (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Herrow :cyclops:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



any quick fix for baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad hangover,  also will not eat spaghetti again ●﹏●


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You'd believe anything out in front of you
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



No 


There's a lot of things I don't believe.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## kangerX (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No
> 
> 
> There's a lot of things I don't believe.
> ...

Click to collapse



big foot?.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No
> 
> 
> There's a lot of things I don't believe.
> ...

Click to collapse



Past caring now to be honest, ohh just thought I'd let you know that your going to become a permanent fixture on my ignore list as of this evening 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## undercover (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No kidding..?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No kidding. Ask @jugg1es 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 3, 2013)

kangerX said:


> any quick fix for baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad hangover,  also will not eat spaghetti again ●﹏●

Click to collapse



Drink more

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Oct 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Past caring now to be honest, ohh just thought I'd let you know that your going to become a permanent fixture on my ignore list as of this evening
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



(☆_☆) why serious. 
you don't have to answer me though


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No kidding..?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Do you really think that undercover would create a 'family thread' knowing full well it would end up being deleted. I think he was trying to make a point 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## kangerX (Oct 3, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Drink more
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



haha →_→ not enough money in pocket right now to buy even a cigarette


----------



## undercover (Oct 3, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Oct 3, 2013)

undercover said:


> View attachment 2299945
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse







anyway I'm off to bed get depressing dreams and what not


----------



## Apex (Oct 3, 2013)

kangerX said:


> any quick fix for baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad hangover,  also will not eat spaghetti again ●﹏●

Click to collapse



Burnt toast and greasy eggs, bananas, and the best cure is bourbon with brandy, half and half. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> Burnt toast and greasy eggs, bananas, and the best cure is bourbon with brandy, half and half.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hair of the dog :beer::thumbup:

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Do you really think that undercover would create a 'family thread' knowing full well it would end up being deleted. I think he was trying to make a point
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



The 'no kidding' was sarcasm..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> The 'no kidding' was sarcasm..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You should work on your sarcasm. 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

kangerX said:


> big foot?.

Click to collapse



No 







jugg1es said:


> Past caring now to be honest, ohh just thought I'd let you know that your going to become a permanent fixture on my ignore list as of this evening
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Why is that? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You should work on your sarcasm.
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



I thought it was pretty obvious.. :sly: seems it's hard for people to pick it up on the internet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I thought it was pretty obvious.. :sly: seems it's hard for people to pick it up on the internet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



You don't say.

- Amp Milk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You don't say.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Not sure if sarcasm....  jk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## undercover (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Not sure if sarcasm....  jk
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



But but but, it's obvious! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Oct 3, 2013)

undercover said:


> But but but, it's obvious!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should just give up.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

undercover said:


> But but but, it's obvious!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











Sleepy! said:


> You should just give up.

Click to collapse



:cyclops:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2013)

What is this sarcasm thing you speak of?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> What is this sarcasm thing you speak of?

Click to collapse



Here you go, my friend.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Here you go, my friend.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your link is broken.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Your link is broken.

Click to collapse



You sure? It's working for me...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You sure? It's working for me...
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It's broken. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You sure? It's working for me...
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's broken.


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/views/v...?gl=us&hl=en-us&heading=186&pitch=125&fovy=75
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Thai fighter 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> It's broken.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> Yeah, it's broken.

Click to collapse



seemslegit.bmp

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> seemslegit.bmp
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Please fix your link. The link in your signature doesn't work either.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Please fix your link. The link in your signature doesn't work either.

Click to collapse



The link on your avatar doesn't work either :screwy:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 3, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> After a week of being sick and staying at home, finally off to the college.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



The pharmacist got sick  ???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Please fix your link. The link in your signature doesn't work either.

Click to collapse



This. 

I find it pretty annoying to not be able to see this nice that thread that was so important that you put in your Sig. A real link would help perhaps?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> The link on your avatar doesn't work either :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



forum.xda-developers.com is down

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why is that?

Click to collapse



Because you are hopeless. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Because you are hopeless.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



*your

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 3, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> *your
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Because you are hopeless.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Why am I hopeless? What exactly did I do?







RohinZaraki said:


> *your
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



*you're

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 4, 2013)

good morning gents and lads, so cool, ive won a debate yesterday at my school, also, my tooth is gonna be extracted this monday!!! 

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 4, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning gents and lads, so cool, ive won a debate yesterday at my school, also, my tooth is gonna be extracted this monday!!!
> 
> Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



Congrats proper Eren 

Bet you are glad to get that tooth out 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Oct 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Congrats proper Eren
> 
> Bet you are glad to get that tooth out
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



thanks sir Jeff! yep, i never got to worry about the pain then after... im gonna have it replaced by an artificial tooth anyways 

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning gents and lads, so cool, ive won a debate yesterday at my school, also, my tooth is gonna be extracted this monday!!!
> 
> Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



Good to hear!

Glad you're finally getting that tooth out 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 4, 2013)

thanks a.p, im hoping it wont be as painful as i imagine 

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 4, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good morning gents and lads, so cool, ive won a debate yesterday at my school, also, my tooth is gonna be extracted this monday!!!
> 
> Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



What doesn't kill you makes you a Titan


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 4, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> What doesn't kill you makes you a Titan

Click to collapse



Attack on Titans? 

私のネクサス4から送られてきた


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Attack on Titans?
> 
> 私のネクサス4から送られてきた

Click to collapse



Yup 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 4, 2013)

Whats up frat?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 4, 2013)

My first ever themed from for S Duos is ready.  
All I need is white battery icons. 

Will start the the thread when I figure out where to make a thread for the ROM as S duos does not have a subforum 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Oct 4, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> The link on your avatar doesn't work either :screwy:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



What do you mean it doesn't work? When you click on the bamboo in the middle, it doesn't take you to xxxda-developers.com? D:


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 4, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Whats up frat?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Danial.. Sup

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 4, 2013)

I was watching some show on Animal Planet, a guy hung out with cheetahs for 2 years, from cub to young adult.

Mom left her two daughters, they're looking around for her, then one starts rubbing against the researcher for pets... THE MORON DIDN'T PET HER! How could one resist petting a cheetah? Later, the other one turned over like "pet mah belly!" Still, nothing. Science be damned! Take those kitties home and pet them, fool!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Oct 4, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Whats up frat?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sky :sly:


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 4, 2013)

Just got a report of snow balls in hell....mark manning gave me a "thank you"

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 4, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Just got a report of snow balls in hell....mark manning gave me a "thank you"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



20 bucks says it was accidental 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 4, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Just got a report of snow balls in hell....mark manning gave me a "thank you"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Er... What?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sleepy! (Oct 4, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Just got a report of snow balls in hell....mark manning gave me a "thank you"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Huh... what? Where? How?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Huh... what? Where? How?

Click to collapse



Why? Wherefore? Whence?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Groot (Oct 4, 2013)

good evening guys!

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## Groot (Oct 4, 2013)

damn timezones, everytime im free to hangout it's your busy time, guess im like a "nocturnal specie" here, good night guys! 

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## Apex (Oct 4, 2013)

Sup Eren? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 4, 2013)

Lol. So some girl posted a pic of herself with my name written on paper. So now my friend is having a convo with me saying how he would feel bad if I, in his own words, gave it before him. Now he's getting all clingy seeing if she's my girlfriend or whatever. Honestly...

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Lol. So some girl posted a pic of herself with my name written on paper. So now my friend is having a convo with me saying how he would feel bad if I, in his own words, gave it before him. Now he's getting all clingy seeing if she's my girlfriend or whatever. Honestly...
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Ahhhh puppy love

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I was watching some show on Animal Planet, a guy hung out with cheetahs for 2 years, from cub to young adult.
> 
> Mom left her two daughters, they're looking around for her, then one starts rubbing against the researcher for pets... THE MORON DIDN'T PET HER! How could one resist petting a cheetah? Later, the other one turned over like "pet mah belly!" Still, nothing. Science be damned! Take those kitties home and pet them, fool!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's pretty interesting...

Eventually, that cheetah will maul someone. It's a wild animal, and those instincts are still there.







Wolf Pup said:


> Lol. So some girl posted a pic of herself with my name written on paper. So now my friend is having a convo with me saying how he would feel bad if I, in his own words, gave it before him. Now he's getting all clingy seeing if she's my girlfriend or whatever. Honestly...
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



XD that's legit

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## cascabel (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey frat. Long time. How's everyone?


----------



## undercover (Oct 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Hey frat. Long time. How's everyone?

Click to collapse



Who are you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Hey frat. Long time. How's everyone?

Click to collapse



Hey cas! It has been a long time.  How are you?


----------



## cascabel (Oct 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> Who are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have no idea. 

How are you tinky?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Hey frat. Long time. How's everyone?

Click to collapse



Hi!

How are you?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## cascabel (Oct 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing good, thanks. I see you've been active. 
Anything new?


----------



## undercover (Oct 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> How are you tinky?

Click to collapse



I'm OK, thanks mate. You? 

And yeah, Dumpling has been hyperactive.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Doing good, thanks. I see you've been active.
> Anything new?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I've been really active lately...

No, nothing new.







undercover said:


> I'm OK, thanks mate. You?
> 
> And yeah, Dumpling has been hyperactive....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Who's Dumpling?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 4, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm OK, thanks mate. You?
> 
> And yeah, Dumpling has been hyperactive....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still think my nickname for it is better 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## roofrider (Oct 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's pretty interesting...
> 
> Eventually, that cheetah will maul someone. It's a wild animal, and those instincts are still there.

Click to collapse



Heard of Christian the lion?

Watch this.




There are longer versions on utube if you're interested.


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Heard of Christian the lion?
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo roof. What's up?


----------



## roofrider (Oct 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo roof. What's up?

Click to collapse



Roof i guess. :cyclops:


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Roof i guess. :cyclops:

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Oct 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's pretty interesting...
> 
> Eventually, that cheetah will maul someone. It's a wild animal, and those instincts are still there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah. Cheetahs are pretty good pets. They were commonly kept as pets for Pharaohs.


----------



## Apex (Oct 4, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Hey frat. Long time. How's everyone?

Click to collapse





Thought you had been abducted. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Heard of Christian the lion?
> 
> Watch this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's amazing.

But sadly.....I guess it depends on the individual animal, because there are plenty of news reports out that contradict this. Lions, cheetahs etc. raised by humans since they were born, and they end up attacking their owners.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Cheetahs are pretty good idols. They were commonly worshipped by Pharaohs.

Click to collapse



FTFY. 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 4, 2013)

My first crush evah...  Now I know that feeling...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> My first crush evah...  Now I know that feeling...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I remember my first........ 
Fond memories 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 4, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I remember my first........
> Fond memories
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Couldn't take my eyes off.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> My first crush evah...  Now I know that feeling...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Er ma gerd. BABY PRAWNS. Omnomnom- oh, uh, I wish you the very best...

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Er ma gerd. BABY PRAWNS. Omnomnom- oh, uh, I wish you the very best...
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



You're making me hungry

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 4, 2013)

Check out dem cows.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Check out dem cows.

Click to collapse



Holy cow!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

Mmmm. Steak.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Check out dem cows.

Click to collapse



Awww!

I have recently become obsessed with cows and stopped eating beef.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Check out dem cows.

Click to collapse



corned beef, steak... om nom nom, morning frat, sup? 

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## Apex (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> My first crush evah...  Now I know that feeling...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Our little PrawnDawg is all grown up now... :sniff:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

i feel happy for you prawn, *munch* *munch* hi Apex 

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## Apex (Oct 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i feel happy for you prawn, *munch* *munch* hi Apex
> 
> Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



What's shaking, dude? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

my stiff neck is shakin' it's painful lol, how bout you?

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## Apex (Oct 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> my stiff neck is shakin' it's painful lol, how bout you?
> 
> Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



Meh, not much. Just working. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawn, go for it! Make things happen. You're a good guy and deserve a good woman.

Just don't get more invested than she is, or she'll never genuinely care or see you as more than a servant, even after ten years of marriage, because a thousand great deeds will never outweigh that single thing you fell short on and that one thing eclipses all others out of existence.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Prawn, go for it! Make things happen. You're a good guy and deserve a good woman.
> 
> Just don't get more invested than she is, or she'll never genuinely care or see you as more than a servant, even after ten years of marriage, because a thousand great deeds will never outweigh that single thing you fell short on and that one thing eclipses all others out of existence.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this is a gem! thanks for that heart-warming, touching, moving, whatever names you call it, this is so true!!! thanks sir!

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

It's really not a gem, just a screwed up fact that makes me loathe the breath in my own lungs sometimes.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> My first crush evah...  Now I know that feeling...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I know how you feel 
I screwed it up with my first crush like last month so don't make the mistake I made
Keep it only to yourself
One of my douchebag friends told my crush I had a crush on her and then yeah....

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I know how you feel
> I screwed it up with my first crush like last month so don't make the mistake I made
> Keep it only to yourself
> One of my douchebag friends told my crush I had a crush on her and then yeah....
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Dark!

How are you?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi Dark!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok I guess
Today I'm getting my results and I know I screwed up in Hindi and Social science 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Ok I guess
> Today I'm getting my results and I know I screwed up in Hindi and Social science
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Uh...I would say "Hope you do good", but that doesn't really apply here...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> My first crush evah...  Now I know that feeling...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Now you know that feel  just hope you won't ever have to feel what happens when it doesn't work out. That sh!t never goes away :l

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's really not a gem, just a screwed up fact that makes me loathe the breath in my own lungs sometimes.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Agree there.. But hopefully in my case, that part did happen but I realized it soon and well it just collapsed. 








darkshadow246 said:


> I know how you feel
> I screwed it up with my first crush like last month so don't make the mistake I made
> Keep it only to yourself
> One of my douchebag friends told my crush I had a crush on her and then yeah....
> ...

Click to collapse



Love's there at every turn mate..  but don't go dearching for it. Simple as that. 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant


----------



## veeman (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> My first crush evah...  Now I know that feeling...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I have too many crushes. But I'm pretty sure it's just hormones. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have too many crushes. But I'm pretty sure it's just hormones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



A bamboo dinosaur is a rare breed and naturally prone to wanting to sew its seed everywhere.

Just be safe. Lol.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> I have too many crushes. But I'm pretty sure it's just hormones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Bring some rubber. Stay informed and protected. 


Also sup foos? 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 5, 2013)

Why are there so many stinking species of lady bugs? 

Also, hello to the people above me.


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Why are there so many stinking species of lady bugs?
> 
> Also, hello to the people above me.

Click to collapse



There was a huge outburst of bugs this year.....possibly because of the droubts finally ending in the midwest

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Oct 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> A bamboo dinosaur is a rare breed and naturally prone to wanting to sew its seed everywhere.
> 
> Just be safe. Lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





deathnotice01 said:


> Bring some rubber. Stay informed and protected.
> 
> 
> Also sup foos?
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course 

Speaking of rubber... where's the one that was in my pocket? :|


----------



## undercover (Oct 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Check out dem cows.

Click to collapse



Why are you taking pics of cows backsides? Iirc zoophilia is illegal? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Why are you taking pics of cows backsides? iirc zoophilia is illegal?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Keep your imagination in check. 
The cow was simply striking a pose.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

A pose that just screams "grill me, baby"


Of course, if this cow is more pet than product, I retract all such statements.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> A pose that just screams "grill me, baby"
> 
> 
> Of course, if this cow is more pet than product, I retract all such statements.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. They are all for meat.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Prawn, go for it! Make things happen. You're a good guy and deserve a good woman.
> 
> Just don't get more invested than she is, or she'll never genuinely care or see you as more than a servant, even after ten years of marriage, because a thousand great deeds will never outweigh that single thing you fell short on and that one thing eclipses all others out of existence.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know nothing is gonna happen, especially considering how my dad knows her dad and stuff. She's even 1 or 2 years younger than me. And the biggest problem is that I am from India living in an even more conservative country. Would have had a chance if it wasn't here

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nope. They are all for meat.

Click to collapse



Good. After I offended flast that one time accidentally, I've tried to give disclaimers where needed.  Looks delicious. Good work.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good. After I offended flast that one time accidentally, I've tried to give disclaimers where needed.  Looks delicious. Good work.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol. What did you do to offend flast?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

I used a double or triple negative that got misread. I'll try to find it.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I used a double or triple negative that got misread. I'll try to find it.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oh, right. I remember something like that a while back.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37157682&postcount=18967

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37158651&postcount=18973

That's what earned me my old app sig, then some douche from Louisiana tattled because I used a borderline bad word in regards to myself.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I know nothing is gonna happen, especially considering how my dad knows her dad and stuff. She's even 1 or 2 years younger than me. And the biggest problem is that I am from India living in an even more conservative country. Would have had a chance if it wasn't here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Good story. Now bang.


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

hello veeman and frat people, good afternoon!

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morrow, Sir Eren!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Oct 5, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hello veeman and frat people, good afternoon!
> 
> Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



Hola, now I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good morrow, Sir Eren!
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



hello sir! what's with morrow? 







veeman said:


> Hola, now I'm going to sleep.

Click to collapse



sleep well bro, lol, dream about your crushes 


Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, if I'm supposed to be the frat's official Historian, then maybe a half-assed attempt at old English is in order.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, if I'm supposed to be the frat's official Historian, then maybe a half-assed attempt at old English is in order.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



historian.. awesome title eh? haha, i love history!

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

At the time of the election, I was assisting in archiving all introduction posts and linking them to Apex, so I was the best candidate for that position. Then life began defecating on me again and I stopped being in here as often.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

lol at defecating but tbh, you really are a literature lover since your words are as deep as your thoughts, that's great!

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 5, 2013)

My wife is a writer, and I'm bored and unemployed. I can also do some pretty good b ignorant redneck because I was born in Texas.

If I had less free time, I'd be much less deep and wouldn't fake being smart.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 5, 2013)

Anybody happen to have the 4.3 camera apk with working photosphere for galaxy s3? It got wiped from my SD card and I haven't been able to find the right apk since. None of the others seem to work. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

hello, evening gents 

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I know how you feel
> I screwed it up with my first crush like last month so don't make the mistake I made
> Keep it only to yourself
> One of my douchebag friends told my crush I had a crush on her and then yeah....
> ...

Click to collapse



Aha that happened to me once.. D: so not cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Groot (Oct 5, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Aha that happened to me once.. D: so not cool
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



in my case, there's this girl way back in my high school years, she keeps this close relation with me at first but i do not get to entertain her, i dont even felt her presence in the classroom, well, karma did struck me hard, we're having a 3 year relationship now 

Because every tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My wife is a writer, and I'm bored and unemployed. I can also do some pretty good b ignorant redneck because I was born in Texas.
> 
> If I had less free time, I'd be much less deep and wouldn't fake being smart.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ahh thy ol' chronicler and texan shotgun. 

What a good combo! 

One of the people i know in San Francisco is a texan, found his speech and voice cool. He said in texas they'd shoot first ask questions later

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Anybody happen to have the 4.3 camera apk with working photosphere for galaxy s3? It got wiped from my SD card and I haven't been able to find the right apk since. None of the others seem to work.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



 you're alive !

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I know nothing is gonna happen, especially considering how my dad knows her dad and stuff. She's even 1 or 2 years younger than me. And the biggest problem is that I am from India living in an even more conservative country. Would have had a chance if it wasn't here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Nobody gets this country... 

- Amp Milk


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Anybody happen to have the 4.3 camera apk with working photosphere for galaxy s3? It got wiped from my SD card and I haven't been able to find the right apk since. None of the others seem to work.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Pm sent 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy "Do something nice" day!

I gave everyone on the page a thank.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Happy "Do something nice" day!
> 
> I gave everyone on the page a thank.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And a thank shall be given to you.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> And a thank shall be given to you.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Why, thank you pup! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## kangerX (Oct 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pm sent
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



i want ! please link me too !


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 5, 2013)

kangerX said:


> i want ! please link me too !

Click to collapse



Pm sent 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I know nothing is gonna happen, especially considering how my dad knows her dad and stuff. She's even 1 or 2 years younger than me. And the biggest problem is that I am from India living in an even more conservative country. Would have had a chance if it wasn't here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You'll never know your parent's reaction 
My parents are ok with a girlfriend as long as it doesn't screw up my studies and I don't go too far with the relationship 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Apex (Oct 5, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Anybody happen to have the 4.3 camera apk with working photosphere for galaxy s3? It got wiped from my SD card and I haven't been able to find the right apk since. None of the others seem to work.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I can upload the stock camera as well as Focal if you want. They both work on Carbon nightlies, Liquid Smooth, Illusion, and I'd imagine all others on 4.3.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Oct 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> I can upload the stock camera as well as Focal if you want. They both work on Carbon nightlies, Liquid Smooth, Illusion, and I'd imagine all others on 4.3.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do You have s3 as well ? ^_^

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> I can upload the stock camera as well as Focal if you want. They both work on Carbon nightlies, Liquid Smooth, Illusion, and I'd imagine all others on 4.3.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ive been using the one from the s4 dev edition. Focal on my s3 causes no end of fc's frozen camera, frozen torch etc etc.  I've donated and I'm waiting, the Google one takes the pics itself though and works fine for me. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Apex (Oct 5, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Do You have s3 as well ? ^_^
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



Yes. And the Nexus 4 and the Asus TF300T. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Oct 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yes. And the Nexus 4 and the Asus TF300T.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



NICE 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yes. And the Nexus 4 and the Asus TF300T.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What happened to the htc? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

---------- Post added at 08:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




kangerX said:


> NICE
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



How is the camera app for you 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------




kangerX said:


> NICE
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



How is the camera app for you 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




kangerX said:


> NICE
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



How is the camera app for you 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Apex (Oct 5, 2013)

I sold the HTC to Gazelle. I won it last year at the BABBQ, so it was pure profit. Used it to buy the N⁴. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> I sold the HTC to Gazelle. I won it last year at the BABBQ, so it was pure profit. Used it to buy the N⁴.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You went to the BABBQ? Awesome! How did you like it?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You went to the BABBQ? Awesome! How did you like it?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It was okay. Going again next weekend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> It was okay. Going again next weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We needs pictures :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Apex (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> We needs pictures :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I'll bring the Nikon this time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Oct 5, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> What happened to the htc?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't tried it yet mate , just now I flashed full stock firmware because I lost my imei , meh , very frustrating.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> We needs pictures :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I was gonna say that 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> I'll bring the Nikon this time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good  Wish I was 18+ and the BBQ was happening somewhere I could visit. XD

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I was gonna say that
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse









sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Good  Wish I was 18+ and the BBQ was happening somewhere I could visit. XD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol I didn't notice you were only 16 until now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 6, 2013)

I need help in changing the battery icon for my S Duos,the problem I am facing is the battery icon pack I have has two pngs for each percent whereas my systemUI has,
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim15
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim28
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim43
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim57
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim57


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 6, 2013)

I need help in changing the battery icon for my S Duos,the problem I am facing is the battery icon pack I have has two pngs for each percent whereas my systemUI has,
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim15
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim28
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim43
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim57
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim71
stat_sys_battery_charge_anim85
stat_sys_battery_charge_animfull

SS attached


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 6, 2013)

I just discovered  vitamin string quartet. Awesome.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I need help in changing the battery icon for my S Duos,the problem I am facing is the battery icon pack I have has two pngs for each percent whereas my systemUI has,
> stat_sys_battery_charge_anim15
> stat_sys_battery_charge_anim28
> stat_sys_battery_charge_anim43
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried turning it on and off for 10 seconds and seeing if the problem persists ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 6, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Just wondering if anybody knows where this guy went.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> you're alive !
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That I am haha just been working at a vape shop
for the last couple of weeks. 






jugg1es said:


> Pm sent
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse




awesome. :thumbup:






Apex said:


> I can upload the stock camera as well as Focal if you want. They both work on Carbon nightlies, Liquid Smooth, Illusion, and I'd imagine all others on 4.3.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hell yea that'd be cool brother 
:beer::thumbup::thumbup::beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## kangerX (Oct 6, 2013)

I want this Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 6, 2013)

Good morning muffins 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I need help in changing the battery icon for my S Duos,the problem I am facing is the battery icon pack I have has two pngs for each percent whereas my systemUI has,
> stat_sys_battery_charge_anim15
> stat_sys_battery_charge_anim28
> stat_sys_battery_charge_anim43
> ...

Click to collapse



There's an xml file in there. battery_stats.xml or something, been away from the game for quite some time to remember the right name
Remove the references to the png files you don't want and replace it with what you have







Tezlastorme said:


> Lol I didn't notice you were only 16 until now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Lots of people tell me that

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> There's an xml file in there. battery_stats.xml or something, been away from the game for quite some time to remember the right name
> Remove the references to the png files you don't want and replace it with what you have
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Were you ever 'in the game' 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lots of people tell me that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



That kinda guy, huh?


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Were you ever 'in the game'
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



About a year ago, ya  I wouldn't have told him all that stuff if I wasn't

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

good evening guys! any of you here experienced having your tooth extracted?

Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good evening guys! any of you here experienced having your tooth extracted?
> 
> Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



Dude, honestly, your sig makes almost every post of yours hard to take seriously 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

why kumicho? haha, im just addicted to tempest lol 

Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## Apex (Oct 6, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea that'd be cool brother
> :beer::thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Focal APK

Camera APK

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (Oct 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Good morning muffins
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Good morning there 

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Were you ever 'in the game'
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Loooooooool I tink nwo

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

good evening everyone

Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 6, 2013)

Dem songs in Fifa 14 soundtrack *.*

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> why kumicho? haha, im just addicted to tempest lol
> 
> Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



Any of you here experienced having your tooth extracted? Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...yeah, that's what I read lol


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Any of you here experienced having your tooth extracted? Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...yeah, that's what I read lol

Click to collapse



Ive had two extractions in the last year. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ive had two extractions in the last year.
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



is it painful?

Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...


----------



## roofrider (Oct 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> is it painful?
> 
> Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



It'll be fun, don't worry.


----------



## kangerX (Oct 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> is it painful?
> 
> Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



I think they numb you up 

I'm creeping death !


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ive had two extractions in the last year.
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



That's deep 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Oct 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It'll be fun, don't worry.

Click to collapse



Roof roof rrrrooooofffff . Ello

I'm creeping death !


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> is it painful?
> 
> Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



Depends which of the two standard extraction methods he uses, the French extraction can be painful, the other one not so much 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

what's a french extraction?


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It'll be fun, don't worry.

Click to collapse



Which world have you come from?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> what's a french extraction?

Click to collapse



You tie your tooth to a doorknob and slam the door shut, pulling the tooth out as you do so

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kangerX (Oct 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You tie your tooth to a doorknob and slam the door shut, pulling the tooth out as you do so
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



  U_u 
he might seriously end up trying that.  Pain , its a very painful experience. 

I'm creeping death !


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> You tie your tooth to a doorknob and slam the door shut, pulling the tooth out as you do so
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



i might get pulled too, lol

"Do you know you can see your house from the space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i might get pulled too, lol
> 
> "Do you know you can see your house from the space if you bring a picture of it?"

Click to collapse



Ask someone to hold you

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Oct 6, 2013)

kangerX said:


> Roof roof rrrrooooofffff . Ello
> 
> I'm creeping death !

Click to collapse



Hola!



Prawesome said:


> Which world have you come from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thought i'd spend some time in lurksville, that's all.

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Ask someone to hold you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



What if they get pulled too?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What if they get pulled too?

Click to collapse



You people must be from the Charlie Chaplin era, huh  ?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> what's a french extraction?

Click to collapse



He will use a small curved chisel and slide it down either side of the tooth and hit it with a small hammer in order to loosen it before getting the pliers on it 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

im from the dino era 

"Do you know you can see your house from the space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## undercover (Oct 6, 2013)

Test.... 

Sent from N4 ? now Free

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------

Test fail ?

Sent from N4 ? now Free

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

Test fail ?

Sent from N4 ? now Free


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Test....
> 
> Sent from N4 ? now Free
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your N4 is now free? 

BTW.. Tapatalk is £1.99 but tapatalk pro is £1.92
Mind=blown :what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Your N4 is now free?
> 
> BTW.. Tapatalk is £1.99 but tapatalk pro is £1.92
> Mind=blown :what:
> ...

Click to collapse



A pirating we shall go, a pirating we shall go  ~


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Have you tried turning it on and off for 10 seconds and seeing if the problem persists ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What are we talking about here  







Prawesome said:


> There's an xml file in there. battery_stats.xml or something, been away from the game for quite some time to remember the right name
> Remove the references to the png files you don't want and replace it with what you have
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That worked, thank you very much 


Btw how is everyone? 

Anyone seen Dnotice

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> What are we talking about here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, I thought you were funny  lol yeah, where is DN anyway ?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> good evening guys! any of you here experienced having your tooth extracted?
> 
> Because any tragedy may seem to be a comedy, when I'm with you...

Click to collapse



Me. Several times.


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 6, 2013)

PUP!!!! 


Long time, no see! 

Wassup frat people! *waves hands*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> PUP!!!!
> 
> 
> Long time, no see!
> ...

Click to collapse



Severs arms


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> A pirating we shall go, a pirating we shall go  ~

Click to collapse



Argh, matey! I be downloadin' all the apps!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Argh, matey! I be downloadin' all the apps!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Severs arms

Click to collapse



I be sad


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 6, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I be sad

Click to collapse



Turn that  to a 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> What are we talking about here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem dude

Dn pops up here occasionally. One can never say for sure where the potato is

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 6, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ask someone to hold you
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



That's just good advice for most problems.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Oct 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No problem dude
> 
> Dn pops up here occasionally. One can never say for sure where the potato is
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



*potayto 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 6, 2013)

No, seriously, why is everyone saying tapatalk 4 is now free?  is it becoming free or is it just some cruel trollish joke :sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 6, 2013)

it WAS free in beta.
or people pirated it for free...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> it WAS free in beta.
> or people pirated it for free...
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Oh my...

Potayto...has discovered the frat! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh my...
> 
> Potayto...has discovered the frat!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dont mind me. just passing by.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 6, 2013)

How does potayto on pizza sound?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 6, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> dont mind me. just passing by.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



If you say so

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> How does potayto on pizza sound?

Click to collapse



How 'bout pizza 'n fries?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> How does potayto on pizza sound?

Click to collapse



How 'bout pizza 'n fries?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> How does potayto on pizza sound?

Click to collapse



How 'bout pizza 'n fries?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> How does potayto on pizza sound?

Click to collapse



How 'bout pizza 'n fries?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> How does potayto on pizza sound?

Click to collapse



How 'bout pizza 'n fries?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------

How about "Screw you, Tapatalk!"?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> How does potayto on pizza sound?

Click to collapse



How 'bout pizza 'n fries?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

that tapietalk messing up again... morning guys! well i am now gathering all the strengths as i am now prepared to face my first ever tooth extraction! 

"Do you know you can see your house from the space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## Apex (Oct 6, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> that tapietalk messing up again... morning guys! well i am now gathering all the strengths as i am now prepared to face my first ever tooth extraction!
> 
> "Do you know you can see your house from the space if you bring a picture of it?"

Click to collapse



Kick it's ass. (The toof's, that is) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 6, 2013)

lol  morning apex, sup there?

"Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## Apex (Oct 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> lol  morning apex, sup there?
> 
> "Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"

Click to collapse



Goddamned car won't start. And it's dark, so it's time to drink. (Some more) 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> Goddamned car won't start. And it's dark, so it's time to drink. (So more)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> I'm sorry, I thought you were funny  lol yeah, where is DN anyway ?

Click to collapse


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't believe I got hooked on to a Nintendo 64 game 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I can't believe I got hooked on to a Nintendo 64 game
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



What game?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 7, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's just good advice for most problems.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



 :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Oct 7, 2013)

Holy crap! Flast is banned!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Holy crap! Flast is banned!

Click to collapse



Man, you're slow :/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Holy crap! Flast is banned!

Click to collapse



And you just found out?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## roofrider (Oct 7, 2013)

I know, how bad of me. 
Is it a perma?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I know, how bad of me.
> Is it a perma?

Click to collapse



Only flast will know how long it's for.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## roofrider (Oct 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Only flast will know how long it's for.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Well, hope it ain't a perma.

So howz everyone doing?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well, hope it ain't a perma.

Click to collapse



Anyone have flast's gmail? We could ask him.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 7, 2013)

Why was he banned?? 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant


----------



## roofrider (Oct 7, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Why was he banned??
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant

Click to collapse



Noe idea.
Howz your dj thing going?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What game?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Conkers bad fur day


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Noe idea.
> Howz your dj thing going?

Click to collapse



Its just great. Played at two parties at college.. another tine at a cricket tournament. Got in touch with some pubs. Waiting for them to call me.. 

Anyone who uses FL STUDIO here?

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant


----------



## Apex (Oct 7, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Its just great. Played at two parties at college.. another tine at a cricket tournament. Got in touch with some pubs. Waiting for them to call me..
> 
> Anyone who uses FL STUDIO here?
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant

Click to collapse



I used to, few years back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 7, 2013)

Apex said:


> I used to, few years back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You still remember it? I'm stuck on how to add the white noise... 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 7, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Its just great. Played at two parties at college.. another tine at a cricket tournament. Got in touch with some pubs. Waiting for them to call me..
> 
> Anyone who uses FL STUDIO here?
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant

Click to collapse



I do. Occasionally. But mainly use it for setting up a drum track in case our drummer can't show up for practice sessions.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Conkers bad fur day

Click to collapse



Okay then.

Was just curious.

Have fun with that 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 7, 2013)

Supernatural season 9 is starting tomorrow and I would appreciate it if no one posts anything spoilerish, thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Supernatural season 9 is starting tomorrow and I would appreciate it if no one posts anything spoilerish, thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Tomorrow is the 9th? 
Anyways, I can't wait.


----------



## kangerX (Oct 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Supernatural season 9 is starting tomorrow and I would appreciate it if no one posts anything spoilerish, thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'll try my best lulz







Ichigo said:


> Tomorrow is the 9th?
> Anyways, I can't wait.

Click to collapse



You're fan too?  I know tezla is

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## veeman (Oct 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well, hope it ain't a perma.
> 
> So howz everyone doing?

Click to collapse



6 months I think. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 7, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well, hope it ain't a perma.
> 
> So howz everyone doing?

Click to collapse



6 months actually. And he is wondering why he got banned himself 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> 6 months actually. And he is wondering why he got banned himself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



No given reason on his "Ban homepage"?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No given reason on his "Ban homepage"?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I didn't really ask him about the details..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Tomorrow is the 9th?
> Anyways, I can't wait.

Click to collapse



No, tomorrow is the 8th and that's the day it premiers. (Or premiere or whatever it is lol)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kangerX (Oct 7, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> No, tomorrow is the 8th and that's the day it premiers. (Or premiere or whatever it is lol)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Premieres' Korrect 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## Groot (Oct 8, 2013)

well i have my tooth extracted yesterday, it's traumatic for me since it's my first time in many years, morning frat 

"Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 8, 2013)

Good morning eren 
Sup 
Today's the second last day of school in the 1st semester and then I have holidays for 10 days

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Oct 8, 2013)

hi dark! nice to hear it... i have 2 more weeks left until our sem break 

"Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 8, 2013)

Ours end on Nov 20 ( last exam ) . Then holidays till Jan 8 

Will be going to Bangalore for internships. Confused between Deccan Herald, Times of India, Bangalore mirror.. wonder which I should go for..

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Ours end on Nov 20 ( last exam ) . Then holidays till Jan 8
> 
> Will be going to Bangalore for internships. Confused between Deccan Herald, Times of India, Bangalore mirror.. wonder which I should go for..
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



Times 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Groot (Oct 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Ours end on Nov 20 ( last exam ) . Then holidays till Jan 8
> 
> Will be going to Bangalore for internships. Confused between Deccan Herald, Times of India, Bangalore mirror.. wonder which I should go for..
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



that's great, nice schedule, a long long vacation 

"Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine end on November 11 th. Hols till Jan 1.  Excluding the examinations


----------



## roofrider (Oct 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> 6 months actually. And he is wondering why he got banned himself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Woah! That's the longest i've come across. 

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------

...Morning everyone!

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------

...Morning everyone!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Woah! That's the longest i've come across.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning roofie. How are you on this fine day?


----------



## roofrider (Oct 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Morning roofie. How are you on this fine day?

Click to collapse



Got nothing to complain about.
What are you up to at this late hour?


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Got nothing to complain about.
> What are you up to at this late hour?

Click to collapse



It's not that late. Only 12AM. It's strange. I went to bed at 3:30AM last night, and was at school/soccer for 12 hours today. You'd think I'd be tired, and I sorta am, but I still can't sleep. I'll probably be up even longer than yesterday.


----------



## roofrider (Oct 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's not that late. Only 12AM. It's strange. I went to bed at 3:30AM last night, and was at school/soccer for 12 hours today. You'd think I'd be tired, and I sorta am, but I still can't sleep. I'll probably be up even longer than yesterday.

Click to collapse



Even i occasionally find it hard to fall asleep but never with such severity, in my case it only happens if have something bothering on my mind or if i'm too excited about something.
Clear your mind.  Easier said than done.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's not that late. Only 12AM. It's strange. I went to bed at 3:30AM last night, and was at school/soccer for 12 hours today. You'd think I'd be tired, and I sorta am, but I still can't sleep. I'll probably be up even longer than yesterday.

Click to collapse



Insomnia?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's not that late. Only 12AM. It's strange. I went to bed at 3:30AM last night, and was at school/soccer for 12 hours today. You'd think I'd be tired, and I sorta am, but I still can't sleep. I'll probably be up even longer than yesterday.

Click to collapse





roofrider said:


> Even i occasionally find it hard to fall asleep but never with such severity, in my case it only happens if have something bothering on my mind or if i'm too excited about something.
> Clear your mind.  Easier said than done.

Click to collapse



I rarely sleep nowadays :l can't sleep, too much crap on my mind but at the same time I have no mood to go chatting with others, so I'm often staring at the ceiling contemplating on life and recently, just all out studying. Then it's just a half an hour nap before waking up at 4:30 to get ready for school


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Insomnia?

Click to collapse



Don't start it again.. 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey, app developers here, do you HAVE to know Java to make an app? I've heard that you can use C++ and so on, like they do in performance demanding games.
So, if you were making something like a calculator, but you decided to use C++ to do the actualy calculations (like add the variables and multiply them and stuff), could you use the IDE to design the GUI, or do you need to know Java for that?
@veeman @Prawesome @Ichigo (can't think of anyone else :/)

Edit:

This thing is genius, but torture at the same time: http://dontclick.it/


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 8, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey, app developers here, do you HAVE to know Java to make an app? I've heard that you can use C++ and so on, like they do in performance demanding games.
> So, if you were making something like a calculator, but you decided to use C++ to do the actualy calculations (like add the variables and multiply them and stuff), could you use the IDE to design the GUI, or do you need to know Java for that?
> @veeman @Prawesome @Ichigo (can't think of anyone else :/)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@QuantumFoam
I don't know about C++ but I have certainly heard about C# being used to increase the performance as it runs natively and not on Dalvik VM some sort of stuff like that. I might be mixing it up with C++ here, I am not sure. Qf will know for certain.
About calculating in C++, I had ask why. It doesn't that make that much of a difference when dealing with basic calculation stuff like the one in the example you gave. Don't know about the IDE, I never really ventured into this region. Stackoverflow might be able to help you out. 
Sorry. Never really ventured into this region

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cascabel (Oct 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Don't start it again..
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



Start what again? What did i miss? 
Do it again!


----------



## veeman (Oct 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey, app developers here, do you HAVE to know Java to make an app? I've heard that you can use C++ and so on, like they do in performance demanding games.
> So, if you were making something like a calculator, but you decided to use C++ to do the actualy calculations (like add the variables and multiply them and stuff), could you use the IDE to design the GUI, or do you need to know Java for that?
> @veeman @Prawesome @Ichigo (can't think of anyone else :/)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If you want to create a native app, you'll need to use the NDK. However, if you want to just make a calculator, I suggest just using the SDK. And yes, you still need to know some Java to do native development.


----------



## Groot (Oct 9, 2013)

good morning frat people

"Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Start what again? What did i miss?
> Do it again!

Click to collapse



Insomnia discussion 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 9, 2013)

Last day 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Last day
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



Of what?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Of what?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



School for the first semester 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## veeman (Oct 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I rarely sleep nowadays :l can't sleep, too much crap on my mind but at the same time I have no mood to go chatting with others, so I'm often staring at the ceiling contemplating on life and recently, just all out studying. Then it's just a half an hour nap before waking up at 4:30 to get ready for school

Click to collapse



Hi, I went to bed yesterday at 10pm and woke up at 1pm.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> School for the first semester
> 
> sent from my dark muffin

Click to collapse



I knew it was probably school.

So how are you?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 9, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> @QuantumFoam
> I don't know about C++ but I have certainly heard about C# being used to increase the performance as it runs natively and not on Dalvik VM some sort of stuff like that. I might be mixing it up with C++ here, I am not sure. Qf will know for certain.
> About calculating in C++, I had ask why. It doesn't that make that much of a difference when dealing with basic calculation stuff like the one in the example you gave. Don't know about the IDE, I never really ventured into this region. Stackoverflow might be able to help you out.
> Sorry. Never really ventured into this region
> ...

Click to collapse



I see. It's most likely C++.







veeman said:


> If you want to create a native app, you'll need to use the NDK. However, if you want to just make a calculator, I suggest just using the SDK. And yes, you still need to know some Java to do native development.

Click to collapse



Thanks

Oh I just used the calculator as an example btw

- Amp Milk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I see. It's most likely C++.
> Thanks
> Oh I just used the calculator as an example btw
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



First of all,
You should only use the NDK if it is essential to your app—
never because you simply prefer to program in C/C++.
Next, why on earth would you wanna program using the NDK? You're certainly not at the level where you're going to be writing performance intensive code to run on the Dalvik VM - that kind of programming is only for resource intensive games and stuff like that. This is how software like FIFA14 and NFSMW are coded - they're resource hoggers. Take MW for example. The Parcelable image is parsed and wrapped around the 3D object and redrawn multiple times a second with every micro shift in the cars state, not to mention the calculations of speed and time and maps and torque and traffic and police going on in the background. 
My point, its stuff like this that uses C/C++ and the NDK. I doubt you're near that level, so as mentioned, only use it to meet performance requirements, not because you prefer it.  
A rather good explanation


> Think of it this way. You have the ability using the Java
> SDK to build a full working application that takes
> advantage of 100% of the APIs available to developers.
> There is nothing you can do with the NDK that cannot be
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> Hi, I went to bed yesterday at 10pm and woke up at 1pm.

Click to collapse



:l lawl

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Oct 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> :l lawl
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



15 hours of sweet bliss.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 9, 2013)

veeman said:


> 15 hours of sweet bliss.

Click to collapse



I know no such bliss:sly:

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## south956 (Oct 9, 2013)

```
*sneaks in*
```
 *whispers* you'll get what's coming potayto eaters........
	
	



```
*leaves "presents" and leaves in shadows*
```









For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 9, 2013)

south956 said:


> ```
> *sneaks in*
> ```
> *whispers* you'll get what's coming potayto eaters........
> ...

Click to collapse



Where's my potato masher? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 9, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> First of all,
> You should only use the NDK if it is essential to your app—
> never because you simply prefer to program in C/C++.
> Next, why on earth would you wanna program using the NDK? You're certainly not at the level where you're going to be writing performance intensive code to run on the Dalvik VM - that kind of programming is only for resource intensive games and stuff like that. This is how software like FIFA14 and NFSMW are coded - they're resource hoggers. Take MW for example. The Parcelable image is parsed and wrapped around the 3D object and redrawn multiple times a second with every micro shift in the cars state, not to mention the calculations of speed and time and maps and torque and traffic and police going on in the background.
> ...

Click to collapse



I see. Thanks for the advice.

But what if the app was something that I just wanted to code in C++ but I didn't need loads of APIs or anything else?
I want to learn C++ after some discussions with other developers and so on.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 9, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I see. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> But what if the app was something that I just wanted to code in C++ but I didn't need loads of APIs or anything else?
> I want to learn C++ after some discussions with other developers and so on.
> ...

Click to collapse






> Apps should be programmed in C/C++ only if needed, not because you prefer to

Click to collapse



Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 9, 2013)

Making a track for my college fest but stuck now ( again ). I added some keyboard( piano) elements but they ain't correct. Now I can't find anyone who knows the instrument to ask them to help me out  

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I knew it was probably school.
> 
> So how are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good
I need more games 

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe so, but writing apps in C++ is a good way to apply C++ and applying it is how you learn it.
Still, learn Java anyway and learn how to write apps normally too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 10, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Maybe so, but writing apps in C++ is a good way to apply C++ and applying it is how you learn it.
> Still, learn Java anyway and learn how to write apps normally too.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



Normal is for LOOOOOOOSERS!!1!!1

- Amp Milk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 10, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Start what again? What did i miss?
> Do it again!

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just watched the season premiere of American Horror Story. I've missed that show.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


>

Click to collapse



Three

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just watched the season premiere of American Horror Story. I've missed that show.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yea I watched it last night. Love that show 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Bye

_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> Bye
> 
> _  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
> - Gloria Leonard _

Click to collapse








>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse








_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## cascabel (Oct 10, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I disappear for a bit and you become a mod. --.--
I better not disappear again or @RohinZaraki might become one, too. Then we're all doomed.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Teh kitteh is tippin' his head?

I thought only dawgs do dat 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey, app developers here, do you HAVE to know Java to make an app? I've heard that you can use C++ and so on, like they do in performance demanding games.
> So, if you were making something like a calculator, but you decided to use C++ to do the actualy calculations (like add the variables and multiply them and stuff), could you use the IDE to design the GUI, or do you need to know Java for that?
> @veeman @Prawesome @Ichigo (can't think of anyone else :/)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I might be a bit late in replying, but here's my two cents. 

Java is easy. C++ does improve performance, but I don't know how you can incorporate that into your app. 

The GUI of the app is basically a XML file. But to bind that to data, you actually have to write a few lines in Java. Say, for example that you want to make a list of items and when an user interacts with them, you want to take them to a new screen that shows more details about the selected item. 
You'll first need to introduce a list view attribute in the XML file. Since the XML only gives us a skeleton of the list view, we need to extend the main activity to listactivity. Then introduce the variables or a set of already entered text (defined in strings.XML) and then define our layout XML that contains the list view. After that, you need to add the itemOnClick attribute that defines what you want the app to do when an user interacts with it. 

You do need to know a bit of Java if you want to make a native app. While it is possible to use C++, I'm not really sure I know how to... You can take a look at SO. I suggest that you start learning Java as it is pretty simple and will help you out a great deal with Android app development. 

If you aren't really interested in that, and you know a bit of HTML or CSS or jQuery or jQuery Mobile, you can check out PhoneGap where in you can code your entire app in those languages I mentioned above and submit it to the site where they compile it and give you a native Android application. In fact, you can even deploy it to various other platforms like iOS or Symbian or webOS.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Teh kitteh is tippin' his head?
> 
> I thought only dawgs do dat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No Cairo does it all the time. Though it's primarily a dog thing 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No Cairo does it all the time. Though it's primarily a dog thing
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Interesting.

I've never seen a cat do it.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ours do it slightly all the time.

Cat 1 is sitting by a food dish.
Cat 2 jumps up to sit next to cat 1.
They stare at each other for a moment.
Suddenly, one of them will pull their head back, **** their head to the side and get a crazy look in their eye like a stereotypical ghetto mom whose kid just said something stupid.

Then it happens... slap fight between the two cats ensues.

The head tilt. It's every time, right before the first blow is struck.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Then it happens... slap fight between the two cats ensues.

Click to collapse



Does it look like this?





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 10, 2013)

Except for the couple of seconds where ours do the head tilt, yes.

Though we do have one who went so far as to hang from a shelf with one paw while beating the cat on the shelf with the other. She's the one who injured 6 vet techs through animal protective gear including falcon gloves.  At least she's no longer crazy now.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 10, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Ours do it slightly all the time.
> 
> Cat 1 is sitting by a food dish.
> Cat 2 jumps up to sit next to cat 1.
> ...

Click to collapse



Multiple cats is the best. I like watching them interact with each other 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Multiple cats is the best. I like watching them interact with each other
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Do your cats get along well?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Do your cats get along well?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



My cats speak English.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Multiple cats is the best. I like watching them interact with each other
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse





Yes! You see...

If you have two cats, there is ONE cat relationship. Three cats create 3 relationships. 4 cats gives you 6.

In cat society, it is quite acceptable to hit someone repeatedly and then snuggle with them later. This is normal. I wish our society was like that.

Combine this with 3 or more relationships, and at any point in time you should have at least one relationship in turmoil. Hilarity ensues.




Android Pizza said:


> Do your cats get along well?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



See above. They get along, they're all related, but cat relationships are volatile.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Do your cats get along well?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yea they are best friends 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Yes! You see...
> 
> If you have two cats, there is ONE cat relationship. Three cats create 3 relationships. 4 cats gives you 6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup everything you said is 100% correct

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea they are best friends
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You need this book. It was gifted to us and tells many truths, including a comic series that depicts two cats interacting with humans in an office environment.
"Bob, we've been getting complaints that you've been going into people's offices, slapping them in the face and then running away."
Yep, I wish I could do that.





*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You need this book. It was gifted to us and tells many truths, including a comic series that depicts two cats interacting with humans in an office environment.
> "Bob, we've been getting complaints that you've been going into people's offices, slapping them in the face and then running away."
> Yep, I wish I could do that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha 

I'll get it out sounds very interesting and funny 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2013)

hi guys, sorry for being inactive, been busy in passing requirements and exam week is next week already, then after, it's xda for me  morning!

"Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 11, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi guys, sorry for being inactive, been busy in passing requirements and exam week is next week already, then after, it's xda for me  morning!
> 
> "Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"

Click to collapse



Hey Eren 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2013)

howdy sir jeff

"Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2013)

dɯnq


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> drunk

Click to collapse



Perhaps this is the thread you are looking for: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932924


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Perhaps this is the thread you are looking for: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=932924

Click to collapse



Thak tou


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> dɯnq

Click to collapse



So how are your sex-having neighbours? They good? 
You having some fun fun yourself or are you just writing calculus exams? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So how are your sex-having neighbours? They good?
> You having some fun fun yourself or are you just writing calculus exams?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Watt. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2013)

hai dn, everyone, good evening

"Do you know you can see your house from space if you bring a picture of it?"


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 11, 2013)

Good evening Eren!


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2013)

hi man! what's up?

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 11, 2013)

LISTEN UP.

I have a spare Themer code, which will be given to the person who is extra super-duper nice and awesome to me.

But, the following code should be tried on your Themer app before being extra super-duper nice and awesome to me:
MSTRCD
It was given by a themer rep, over here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2478567

If it's finished, start being nice.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 11, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> LISTEN UP.
> 
> I have a spare Themer code, which will be given to the person who is extra super-duper nice and awesome to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Code was published on twitter and should be good for about 40000 installs 

_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2013)

lol, i should be happy until i read @jugg1es' reply, anyways, evening gents!

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 11, 2013)

That's what I get. :|


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2013)

im reserving my themer beta key right now 

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

Wuts themer

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Wuts themer
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's the most awesome themeing app for beginners,all you do is download a theme then apply with one click and you have yourself some really badass themes


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2013)

or manually download the requirements needed for that theme and manually set it up, you are learning while doing! that's a better way i presume but anyways, yeah, themer is pretty awesome

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

4.1+ :/

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2013)

and not supporting our device @Gogeta 

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 11, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> or manually download the requirements needed for that theme and manually set it up, you are learning while doing! that's a better way i presume but anyways, yeah, themer is pretty awesome
> 
> "Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso

Click to collapse



But it's much easier though and honestly I don't like downloading multiple things,cropping and adjusting grids just to use a theme so themer comes in handy


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 11, 2013)

SGY?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 11, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> SGY?

Click to collapse



Hey there!


Hi guys whats going on?


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 11, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> SGY?

Click to collapse



I thought you got a better phone?

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

X8

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 11, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I thought you got a better phone?
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



Look Mr.Dead OnWhatsapp is here


Sent from my Smokin' Hot S III via Tapatalk 4


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 11, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Look Mr.Dead OnWhatsapp is here
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S III via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse









Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 11, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I thought you got a better phone?
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



Yeah. I did. But memories... 







funnypharmacist said:


> Look Mr.Dead OnWhatsapp is here
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S III via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



S3? Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 11, 2013)

gadgetroid;46381493


S3? Nice. :thumbup:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's just the signature.. this d-ck uses a SDuos and keeps the S3 safe under his pillow. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 11, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> That's just the signature.. this d-ck uses a SDuos and keeps the S3 safe under his pillow. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



 Lame.


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 11, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Lame.

Click to collapse



Ikr? @funnypharmacist hear hear

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 11, 2013)

Trolls trolls everywhere.... 

We need to liven this place up and its friday

Hmmmm maybe a Toga Party 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Trolls trolls everywhere....
> 
> We need to liven this place up and its friday
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, a Toga party! But first I must get ten posts.

Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!  


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 11, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Yeah. I did. But memories...
> 
> 
> S3? Nice. :thumbup:

Click to collapse





Yeah S 3 thanks



TeeJay!! said:


> That's just the signature.. this d-ck uses a SDuos and keeps the S3 safe under his pillow. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse





why are you still alive


gadgetroid said:


> Lame.

Click to collapse




my college confiscates cellphones and won't return the phone back till the acadmic year ends. 
So S 3 stays at home




TeeJay!! said:


> Ikr? @funnypharmacist hear hear
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



 Still not dead?



Sent from my Smokin' Hot S III via Tapatalk 4


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 11, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yeah S 3 thanks
> my college confiscates cellphones and won't return the phone back till the acadmic year ends.
> So S 3 stays at home
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S III via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



So does mine. I still carry my Z to college every day. :|


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 11, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> So does mine. I still carry my Z to college every day. :|

Click to collapse



I am too scared to take the risk

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S III via Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 11, 2013)

Why does your collages do that?

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 11, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Why does your collages do that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Welcome to India

sent from my dark muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 11, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Why does your collages do that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Its University rule. No Cellphones in college campus

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S III via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes, a Toga party! But first I must get ten posts.
> 
> Hahaha nenameyer.. Dead! Wormer... Dead!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



....and no one lol'ed.

Ah well

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ....and no one lol'ed.
> 
> Ah well
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you having an identity crisis? 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 11, 2013)

You are all lame... At least Pizza tried 


Kthxbai

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Are you having an identity crisis?
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



No, I know exactly who I am!

I'm TeeJay!!, who are you? 
Imposter!! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You are all lame... At least Pizza tried
> 
> 
> Kthxbai
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya rly

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You are all lame... At least Pizza tried
> 
> 
> Kthxbai
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya rly

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You are all lame... At least Pizza tried
> 
> 
> Kthxbai
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya rly

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> l
> 
> Ya rly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Really
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



I got crapped on by Tapatalk

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I got crapped on by Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 11, 2013)

This thread started with a toga party. 


TOGA! TOGA! TOGA! TOGA! TOGA! TOGA!


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2013)

I went to a toga party. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> I went to a toga party.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen 


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry, was too busy having sex. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sorry, was too busy having sex.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pics or it didnt happen 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 11, 2013)

What is toga?

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S III via Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Pics or it didnt happen
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It won't fit on one picture. :|

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> It won't fit on one picture. :|
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Video? Eh?

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Video? Eh?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. Want it? It's posted on xxxda-developers. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes. Want it? It's posted on xxxda-developers.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Link

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> What is toga?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S III via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



A toga is a Greek robe

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Link
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Also, where has  @Deadly gone?

Many others disappear for extended periods, but haven't heard a peep from him here in a while. Possibly university woes, but I hope all is well.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

Lame

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Link
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





http://xxxda-developers.com/view/users/veeman/


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

Link for video 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Link for video
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I already gave you the link to the video. Is there a problem? Is the link broken? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sorry, was too busy having sex.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah. But it was with a guy.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah. But it was with a guy.

Click to collapse



Veeman is really veejayjay? 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 11, 2013)

Roflmao

- Amp Milk


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah. But it was with a guy.

Click to collapse



What are ye homophobic or something? 

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Veeman is really veejayjay?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



No, I'm a bamboo. Which in Freudian theory would say is a phallic symbol. :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Veeman is really veejayjay?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



No, I'm a bamboo. Which in Freudian theory would say is a phallic symbol. :cyclops:

---------- Post added at 04:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Veeman is really veejayjay?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



No, I'm a bamboo. Which in Freudian theory would say is a phallic symbol. :cyclops:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Poor pandas...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> What are ye homophobic or something?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ooh,  I've some pics to share vee 


_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ooh,  I've some pics to share vee
> 
> 
> _  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
> - Gloria Leonard _

Click to collapse



Just the top half.


----------



## Groot (Oct 12, 2013)

share it share it, morning guys!

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 12, 2013)

So many people I know/knew with cancer.  It's terrible.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So many people I know/knew with cancer.  It's terrible.

Click to collapse



Cancer sucks 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

That's a terribly broken link.

Let me fix that for you.






Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's a terribly broken link.
> 
> Let me fix that for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was to lazy to edit, thanks for that.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Was to lazy to edit, thanks for that.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SpiritFyre (Oct 12, 2013)

Whats up all

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Just the top half.

Click to collapse



I was actually thinking those screenshots I've got 

_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 12, 2013)

Finally finished conker's bad fur day 
It was awesome for a 12 year old Nintendo 64 game 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 12, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> *looks over the shoulder*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*sees self from the mirror* 

evening guys

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm a Pokémon nerd. :silly:


----------



## Groot (Oct 12, 2013)

evening itchy 

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 12, 2013)

;46402418 said:
			
		

> evening itchy
> 
> "Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso

Click to collapse



Morning/Evening Eren Jaeger! How's it going.


----------



## Groot (Oct 12, 2013)

having a break while waiting for our shooting in isle's journal premieres on december! then shingeki no kiyojin season 2 is next! haha joke, doing great, how about you? 

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 12, 2013)

Not many people stop by here these days... 

What did you do, EmptyEM!?  You moderatrololol


----------



## Groot (Oct 12, 2013)

+1, i feel like this is a deserted area now 

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 12, 2013)

Yo

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Yo
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hello Zaraki


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 12, 2013)

Yellow

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> I disappear for a bit and you become a mod. --.--
> I better not disappear again or @RohinZaraki might become one, too. Then we're all doomed.

Click to collapse



:l wat

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> I disappear for a bit and you become a mod. --.--
> I better not disappear again or @RohinZaraki might become one, too. Then we're all doomed.

Click to collapse



:l wat

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> I disappear for a bit and you become a mod. --.--
> I better not disappear again or @RohinZaraki might become one, too. Then we're all doomed.

Click to collapse



Wat :l

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> I disappear for a bit and you become a mod. --.--
> I better not disappear again or @RohinZaraki might become one, too. Then we're all doomed.

Click to collapse



Wat :l

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 12, 2013)

Saying it once would suffice, you know?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 12, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Saying it once would suffice, you know?

Click to collapse



Mind telling that to yer pals at crapatalk hq?  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Finally finished conker's bad fur day
> It was awesome for a 12 year old Nintendo 64 game
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nintendo 64 is the best classic Nintendo console IMO.

Have you played Donkey Kong 64? It's also by Rare, the makers of CBFD.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 12, 2013)

Mario 64:thumbup:

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Mario 64:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mario 64 is my favorite video game :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Nintendo 64 is the best classic Nintendo console IMO.
> 
> Have you played Donkey Kong 64? It's also by Rare, the makers of CBFD.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah but it wasn't even half as fun as CBFD 
It's a shame Microsoft bought rare preventing it from releasing conker's other bad day

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Oct 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I was actually thinking those screenshots I've got
> 
> _  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
> - Gloria Leonard _

Click to collapse




Noooooooo D:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah but it wasn't even half as fun as CBFD
> It's a shame Microsoft bought rare preventing it from releasing conker's other bad day
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know. It really sucks.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Mind telling that to yer pals at crapatalk hq?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Request Vee. He's quite the person to...blow...the cooker over at their forums.

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Nintendo 64 is the best classic Nintendo console IMO.
> 
> Have you played Donkey Kong 64? It's also by Rare, the makers of CBFD.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have played DK64. Awesome game really. :thumbup: N64 spawned one of the best game series back then. 

Square Enix's Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap is still one of my favourites.

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Nintendo 64 is the best classic Nintendo console IMO.
> 
> Have you played Donkey Kong 64? It's also by Rare, the makers of CBFD.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have played DK64. Awesome game really. :thumbup: N64 spawned one of the best game series back then. 

Square Enix's Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap is still one of my favourites.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Request Vee. He's quite the person to...blow...the cooker over at their forums.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait...wat?

A Zelda game made by Square Enix? I think you must be mistaken.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wait...wat?
> 
> A Zelda game made by Square Enix? I think you must be mistaken.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not?  Square Enix brought the zelda ip along with a small host of other stuff recently. Maybe you should google more. 

_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Why not?  Square Enix brought the zelda ip along with a small host of other stuff recently. Maybe you should google more.
> 
> _  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
> - Gloria Leonard _

Click to collapse



Ah. Okay then.

Just seemed a bit out if place to me.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Ah. Okay then.
> 
> Just seemed a bit out if place to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my...I really wasn't paying attention.

Square Enix bought Zelda!!!

I don't really care about Zelda, but they bought Fire Emblem too!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 13, 2013)

cant relate, never played games like that, first game i played was counter strike, then gta vc  morning!

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 13, 2013)

They made an "Over 9000!" joke in the new Pokémon game.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> They made an "Over 9000!" joke in the new Pokémon game.

Click to collapse



You got X and Y? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You got X and Y?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My brother and I got Y, and another brother got X. 
We've played every Pokémon game since 1999. Can't stop now.


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My brother and I got Y, and another brother got X.
> We've played every Pokémon game since 1999. Can't stop now.

Click to collapse



Gotta catch em all! 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My brother and I got Y, and another brother got X.
> We've played every Pokémon game since 1999. Can't stop now.

Click to collapse




i still remember pokemon on my gameboy color! but i never caught them all... it was always because of ONE bit that i couldnt get pass...






TeeJay!! said:


> Gotta catch em all!
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse





  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Groot (Oct 13, 2013)

evening gents

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



What the crap???

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> evening gents
> 
> "Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso

Click to collapse



Hello Eren

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 13, 2013)

hi there a.p! how's it going? 

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi there a.p! how's it going?
> 
> "Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist." -Pablo Picasso

Click to collapse



It's going well. You?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 13, 2013)

nice, doing fine! trying out this free tapatalk version

Yay it's


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What the crap???
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk. found it hilarious and posted it here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nice, doing fine! trying out this free tapatalk version
> 
> Yay it's

Click to collapse



It's.....???







Quantuum4 said:


> Idk. found it hilarious and posted it here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



If you say so :what:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## kangerX (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi frat 

sent from state where marijuana is NiT illegal ! now Free


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 13, 2013)

I have the hiccups.

- Amp Milk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 14, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Its University rule. No Cellphones in college campus
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S III via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



What? In a university? Seriously.

University is suppsed to be an institution for the free and open mind.

Are ipads okay though?

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's.....???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's exam week!

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist..." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 14, 2013)

Morning everyone. :cyclops:


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh god, I forgot how time consuming working with Photoshop can be -.- 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## _Variable (Oct 14, 2013)

*sigh* Has someone else with an Alcatel OT Soleil tested Frameroot on it? Too scared to try...


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 14, 2013)

Morning muffins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Morning muffins
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Monday shoots back with plasma!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 14, 2013)

_Variable said:


> *sigh* Has someone else with an Alcatel OT Soleil tested Frameroot on it? Too scared to try...

Click to collapse



I don't think many people in this thread own that phone. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Oct 14, 2013)

hi gents, evening...

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist..." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Oh god, I forgot how time consuming working with Photoshop can be -.-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Noob. 







Eren Jaeger said:


> hi gents, evening...
> 
> "Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist..." -Pablo Picasso

Click to collapse



Good Evening. What's up?


----------



## Groot (Oct 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Noob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing much, enjoying a long break till tomorrow cuz it's holiday tomorrow, thanks muslims! aaand watching white chicks, how about you?

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist..." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## _Variable (Oct 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I don't think many people in this thread own that phone.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Its cheap  can you buy and tests frameroot for me?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 14, 2013)

Finally tasted bacon \m/

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Finally tasted bacon \m/
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



for the first time?

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist..." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Noob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It took half of my whole day and it turned out that the guy chose the PIC I made in 10mins and not the ones which I worked on for hours 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Oct 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> It took half of my whole day and it turned out that the guy chose the PIC I made in 10mins and not the ones which I worked on for hours
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



what the hell man, you must be so mad

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist..." -Pablo Picasso

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------






 i wanna work here!

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist..." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 14, 2013)

_Variable said:


> Its cheap  can you buy and tests frameroot for me?

Click to collapse



But I don't have that phone 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> what the hell man, you must be so mad
> 
> "Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist..." -Pablo Picasso
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't say? I didn't show it however :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Oct 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You don't say? I didn't show it however :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



a scumbag steve i presume he is 

"Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist..." -Pablo Picasso


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> for the first time?
> 
> "Learn the rules like a pro, so you could break them like an artist..." -Pablo Picasso

Click to collapse



Yeah
It isn't common in India

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I have the hiccups.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Drink something upside down.

I know it sounds crazy, but it works.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah
> It isn't common in India
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cow is holy. Hence it follows. I'd stop the topic now.

What's the thing about everyone having "now free" with some link in their siggys? I tried it once, didn't work. 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Cow is holy. Hence it follows. I'd stop the topic now.
> 
> What's the thing about everyone having "now free" with some link in their siggys? I tried it once, didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



Tapatalk 4 is now Tapatalk 4 Pro, and Tapatalk 2 is now Tapatalk 4 Free. In other words, people who paid for it got a downgrade.

(Or something like that.)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Tapatalk 4 is now Tapatalk 4 Pro, and Tapatalk 2 is now Tapatalk 4 Free. In other words, people who paid for it got a downgrade.
> 
> (Or something like that.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh.. Now I understand why everyone who bought tapatalk was whining in TT forum

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Tapatalk 4 is now Tapatalk 4 Pro, and Tapatalk 2 is now Tapatalk 4 Free. In other words, people who paid for it got a downgrade.
> 
> (Or something like that.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't knew

* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Tapatalk 4 is now Tapatalk 4 Pro, and Tapatalk 2 is now Tapatalk 4 Free. In other words, people who paid for it got a downgrade.
> 
> (Or something like that.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All I got was tapatalk is free? 
Pfft the fuss.. I'm still on Tapatalk 2. 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

---------- Post added at 08:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

And we got Uncle Google anyways 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------

And we got Uncle Google anyways 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

And we got Uncle Google anyways 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 14, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Cow is holy. Hence it follows. I'd stop the topic now.
> 
> What's the thing about everyone having "now free" with some link in their siggys? I tried it once, didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



Bacon is pig not cow. Pork is the best meat there is I lurv it like I lurv teh kitties 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 14, 2013)

And we got Uncle Google anyways 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bacon is pig not cow. Pork is the best meat there is I lurv it like I lurv teh kitties
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



I second that.

Pulled pork sandwiches FTW

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I second that.
> 
> Pulled pork sandwiches FTW
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



???????

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> ???????
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse




Anyway the bacon was awesome and pork is the best meat

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bacon is pig not cow. Pork is the best meat there is I lurv it like I lurv teh kitties
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Oh ya! My bad!  

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## veeman (Oct 14, 2013)

bacon is awesome
beef is awesome
chicken is awesome
vegetables is awesome
i luvs teh foods


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> bacon is awesome
> beef is awesome
> chicken is awesome
> vegetables is awesome
> i luvs teh foods

Click to collapse



How about bamboo? How does that taste?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How about bamboo? How does that taste?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Where?

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> bacon is awesome
> beef is awesome
> chicken is awesome
> vegetables is awesome
> i luvs teh foods

Click to collapse



Dinosaurs are awesome too

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Dinosaurs are awesome too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



And so are shrimp.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And so are shrimp.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



So is Pizza 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So is Pasta
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Thank you. I am further fixing it here for your convenience. 

So is ******ini

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So is Pizza with Anchovies
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



The only thing I hate more than fagottini 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 14, 2013)

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



Who dat?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 14, 2013)

it's his girlfriend, yay, eid mubarak to all muslims! morning gents..

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> it's his girlfriend, yay, eid mubarak to all muslims! morning gents..
> 
> "Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

Click to collapse



Thanks.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Groot (Oct 15, 2013)

yow pup wassup?

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------

wtf earthquake!

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

---------- Post added at 08:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------

wtf earthquake!

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

---------- Post added at 08:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------

wtf earthquake!

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------

wtf earthquake!

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Who dat?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse














Eren Jaeger said:


> it's his girlfriend,  morning gents..
> 
> "Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

Click to collapse



I wish  
And earthquake??!?!?  You alright? 


Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 15, 2013)

What does the fox say?


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> yow pup wassup?
> 
> "Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh damn.. 
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/10/14/world/asia/philippines-earthquake/

Hope you are okay Eren 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 15, 2013)

How's the Potato Overlord?


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What does the fox say?

Click to collapse



No that song! D:
While I was browsing Facebook I recieved a message "Check this song! (What does the fox say?) I bet you made the lyrics!" I was like "bish is u serious" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What does the fox say?

Click to collapse



:banghead::banghead::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What does the fox say?

Click to collapse



Gimme your chakra

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 15, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> How's the Potato Overlord?

Click to collapse



He's fine  he is taking it out on Facebook though 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## Groot (Oct 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What does the fox say?

Click to collapse








good evening! damn 7.2 magnitude! so intense, and thank God we're safe and sound... @deathnotice01, @cascabel, sammy, i hope you guys are alright too! 

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 15, 2013)

Stay safe guys. Especially you DN.  Cuz, I wuv u.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Stay safe guys. Especially you DN.  Cuz, I wuv u. (No homo)
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



FTFY...I hope? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello everybody


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 15, 2013)

Gentlemen, I really don't think the frequency of talk regarding homosexuality is how any of the founding members envisioned the frat.

You're all better than that, and it could be symptomatic of the type of things that drive the of guard away from here sometimes.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Gentlemen, I really don't think the frequency of talk regarding homosexuality is how any of the founding members envisioned the frat.
> 
> You're all better than that, and it could be symptomatic of the type of things that drive the of guard away from here sometimes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where's that friggin Thanks button :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Where's that friggin Thanks button :thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Meph broke it in OT a long time ago (Meph, if you're reading this and offended, pm me. It's a lighthearted joke).

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 16, 2013)

Now that soccer is ending, I'll finally have some free time. I need y'alls opinions. Should I apply for a job, or use this free time to get back into studying computer science/electrical engineering stuff? I haven't got to do much of this since August. Another problem is to study ee myself, I'd need the money to buy kits and tools. 
So what do you guys think: Job or studying cs and ee?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've never heard someone complain that they wish they hadn't earned so much money.

Plus, chicks dig guys with money.

Get a job, but certainly don't get overworked. Make room for free time.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

Damn earthquake woke me up yesterday (i was in bed and it felt like a roller coaster ride). My home didn't sustain any major damages though and my family is okay. 

Thanks for your support everyone! 

The magnitude was 7.2, and it's the 5th strongest earthquake in the country's recorded history. We're also lucky Cebu doesn't have a fault zone but the neighboring islands.

And to my fellow countrymen -  glad to know youz guyz are safe. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for updating dn. I'm looking to hear from the remaining Filipino residents here.

Glad everyone seems okay so far.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks for updating dn. I'm looking to hear from the remaining Filipino residents here.
> 
> Glad everyone seems okay so far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure everyone is okay. 

We've had extreme floods, earthquakes, rebellion insurgency, landslides, corruption of public funds, and blackmails from China. All within the past month, we'll get through this and act like it never happend. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm glad to see that you all are safe. I know I don't know anybody here in person but I consider you all friends. So when things like this happen it adds a little more emotion to it cause you guys are actually there. Cheers:beer:

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm glad to see that you all are safe. I know I don't know anybody here in person but I consider you all friends. So when things like this happen it adds a little more emotion to it cause you guys are actually there. Cheers:beer:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



That ^^ 

Be safe guys 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Damn earthquake woke me up yesterday (i was in bed and it felt like a roller coaster ride). My home didn't sustain any major damages though and my family is okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's alive  thank god

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cascabel (Oct 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Gentlemen, I really don't think the frequency of talk regarding homosexuality is how any of the founding members envisioned the frat.
> 
> You're all better than that, and it could be symptomatic of the type of things that drive the of guard away from here sometimes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



^^^this. 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm glad to see that you all are safe. I know I don't know anybody here in person but I consider you all friends. So when things like this happen it adds a little more emotion to it cause you guys are actually there. Cheers:beer:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse




^^^and this. Haven't met any of you personally but i have to say i feel the same way. So stay safe little tacos.






deathnotice01 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Damn earthquake woke me up yesterday (i was in bed and it felt like a roller coaster ride). My home didn't sustain any major damages though and my family is okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to hear that. Was on vacation with no internet access  so i wasn't able to drop by here. Danm the earthquake left a mess. I thought you were at work when it struck. Your laziness saved you.


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 16, 2013)

Here comes a multi quote everyone. I kinda miss the multi quote king @Deadly



jRi0T68 said:


> Gentlemen, I really don't think the frequency of talk regarding homosexuality is how any of the founding members envisioned the frat.
> 
> You're all better than that, and it could be symptomatic of the type of things that drive the of guard away from here sometimes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Here here






deathnotice01 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Damn earthquake woke me up yesterday (i was in bed and it felt like a roller coaster ride). My home didn't sustain any major damages though and my family is okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to hear you're okay Alan. Also, long time no see. How's work?


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Here comes a multi quote everyone. I kinda miss the multi quote king @Deadly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was it? 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> That was it?
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



What'd you expect?


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> What'd you expect?

Click to collapse



After the disclaimer, I expected minimum of 5 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> After the disclaimer, I expected minimum of 5
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Where's that friggin Thanks button :thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



^^^^^this 







jRi0T68 said:


> Meph broke it in OT a long time ago (Meph, if you're reading this and offended, pm me. It's a lighthearted joke).
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse




He did though 






deathnotice01 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Damn earthquake woke me up yesterday (i was in bed and it felt like a roller coaster ride). My home didn't sustain any major damages though and my family is okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad your still good m8:thumbup:

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 16, 2013)

The guys at Stack Overflow helped me with this. Helped me get rid of the last bug.
https://github.com/IrshadAM/Mind_Reader


----------



## Groot (Oct 16, 2013)

@deathnotice01 @cascabel im very glad that you are safe kababayans, thank God, last wave of exams tomorrow... evening gents...

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## cascabel (Oct 16, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> @deathnotice01 @cascabel im very glad that you are safe kababayans, thank God, last wave of exams tomorrow... evening gents...
> 
> "Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. Fortunately i live in the capital. So i wasn't affected. Good luck on your exams. You in college?


----------



## Groot (Oct 16, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Thanks bro. Fortunately i live in the capital. So i wasn't affected. Good luck on your exams. You in college?

Click to collapse



us here in Bacolod experienced a 4 magnitude earthquake, aftershocks followed yesterday at 430pm and this morning, yeah im in college, end term exams.. 

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Where's that friggin Thanks button :thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



You could've used this

*looks for "XDA OT: I Owe You 1 Thanks*

Darn. It was on my memory card that broke.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You could've used this
> 
> *looks for "XDA OT: I Owe You 1 Thanks*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you expect an applause for that fail?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Do you expect an applause for that fail?

Click to collapse



No. I expected exactly what I got!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Do you expect an applause for that fail?

Click to collapse



Yo. Sup Dior?


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo. Sup Dior?

Click to collapse



NM Kurosaki. Working on my app.  How is school?


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 16, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> NM Kurosaki. Working on my app.  How is school?

Click to collapse



Have fun with that app. 
School is boring. I'm in history class learning about ancient Greece. I'd rather be working on an app myself.


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Have fun with that app.
> School is boring. I'm in history class learning about ancient Greece. I'd rather be working on an app myself.

Click to collapse



I'm really interested in Greek mythology for now. 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I'm really interested in Greek mythology for now.
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



Get yourself a copy of Rick Riordan's "Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief" then. Worth a read.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Have fun with that app.
> School is boring. I'm in history class learning about ancient Greece. I'd rather be working on an app myself.

Click to collapse



Rome > Greece

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

How are you all doing? 

Haven't been much active here but I keep lurking  

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Mr. Pharmacist!

I'm doing quite well! How about yourself?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello Mr. Pharmacist!
> 
> I'm doing quite well! How about yourself?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am doing well too. 
Got a 20 days vacation from 1st of November. 
Excited. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am doing well too.
> Got a 20 days vacation from 1st of November.
> Excited.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Good to hear!

Hope you enjoy it.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 16, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am doing well too.
> Got a 20 days vacation from 1st of November.
> Excited.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Your exams are over?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope so too







gadgetroid said:


> Your exams are over?

Click to collapse



I have annual pattern of academics so no exams till march


Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Oct 16, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> The guys at Stack Overflow helped me with this. Helped me get rid of the last bug.
> https://github.com/IrshadAM/Mind_Reader

Click to collapse



exe or gtfo :|


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 16, 2013)

This is something you might be interested in, @deathnotice01 

30 beta testers needed for Official MIUI ROM for S4


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Rome > Greece
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Are you insane? Greece crushes Rome.  
I do hope that you still are inversing the inequality sign.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> exe or gtfo :|

Click to collapse



It's in the release folder.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Are you insane? Greece crushes Rome.
> I do hope that you still are inversing the inequality sign.

Click to collapse



Pff.

Ancient Greece < Modern North America

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 17, 2013)

Download this and make it your wallpaper. It's me, I'm so cute.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Download this and make it your wallpaper. It's me, I'm so cute.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



You're not a wolf 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Download this and make it your wallpaper. It's me, I'm so cute.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Amazing..... a baby and able to type coherently


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're not a wolf
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I can switch between them. But I stay human for long periods of time, to prevent the US Gov from taking me.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I can switch between them. But I stay human for long periods of time, to prevent the US Gov from taking me.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Ah. Okay then.

Explains how you're able to type.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Download this and make it your wallpaper. It's me, I'm so cute.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Dat smile

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Amazing..... a baby and able to type coherently

Click to collapse



Trollolol. Maybe he has a growth disorder that causes him to not age.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Download this and make it your wallpaper. It's me, I'm so cute.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Awwww cute pup is cute. *squeezes pups cheeks*

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't have a growth disorder, no matter what they say.

- Amp Milk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I don't have a growth disorder, no matter what they say.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Then that Baby Einstein garbage must really work!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I don't have a growth disorder, no matter what they say.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



You were tested, right?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 17, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> This is something you might be interested in, @deathnotice01
> 
> 30 beta testers needed for Official MIUI ROM for S4

Click to collapse



Been on touchwiz for a month now. It's debloated and slimmed -  pretty good daily driver






Also i was so bored at work when safari opened i did this


This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Been on touchwiz for a month now. It's debloated and slimmed -  pretty good daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i did that at an actual apple store...apart from without drawings...and on every imac or macbook. but noone suspected it was me. 

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i did that at an actual apple store...apart from without drawings...and on every imac or macbook. but noone suspected it was me.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



iJustine should do that 

Instead of her usual dancing at Apple Stores.


----------



## Groot (Oct 17, 2013)

hi guys! exams are finally over and hurray for the sem break! evening..!

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> i did that at an actual apple store...apart from without drawings...and on every imac or macbook. but noone suspected it was me.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I used to change the wallpapers on iPhones at Apple stores to Andy, with a nice "Android" below him.

Also, Windows wallpapers on Macs.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 17, 2013)

You see, I'm a cool baby. Pic is a little big so I hid it.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You see, I'm a cool baby. Pic is a little big so I hid it.

Click to collapse



I found another one of your baby pictures!


Edit: BTW I gave you an internet

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Amazing..... a baby and able to type coherently

Click to collapse



You should see @veeman

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I found another one of your baby pictures!
> View attachment 2331950
> 
> Edit: BTW I gave you an internet
> ...

Click to collapse



Why thank you, Pizza.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 17, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> You see, I'm a cool baby. Pic is a little big so I hid it.

Click to collapse



Photoshop level - Over 9000 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 17, 2013)

So, some of you may know that I greatly enjoy screwing with telemarketers.

My wife just got an unsolicited call that she handed to me for amusement.

Caller (automated system): "Hello, we're calling you today because you have a MasterCard, Visa, American Express or Discover card. Do you still have that card?"
Me: "I have a huge (male instrument)."
Automated: "Oh, then it must be your debit card. Right?"
Me: How is my (male instrument) a debit card? (Laughing hysterically).

They hung up. I'm going to call back.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Oct 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> So, some of you may know that I greatly enjoy screwing with telemarketers.
> 
> My wife just got an unsolicited call that she handed to me for amusement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hahaahahahha! good one man! good morning!

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> So, some of you may know that I greatly enjoy screwing with telemarketers.
> 
> My wife just got an unsolicited call that she handed to me for amusement.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's awesome too funny 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 17, 2013)

I called back and played along with their questions. HE (this time) talked a lot about magazines, offering subscriptions, etc. Then he said his supervisor would call me back and asked me to put in a good word for him, asking if that was okay.

Me: Yes, but only if you talk dirty to me.
Automated Donkey: automated recorded laughter
Me: Are you (climaxing aka arriving)?
Automated Donkey: Sorry about that. Goodbye.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Oct 17, 2013)

weird donkey..  anyways, sup guys?

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sad parenting moment.

My son is having to sell all his video games, his Wii and Xbox360 to pay for the damage he did to his bass by sitting on it and snapping the neck.

He's gotta learn a hard lesson, though.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sad parenting moment.
> 
> My son is having to sell all his video games, his Wii and Xbox360 to pay for the damage he did to his bass by sitting on it and snapping the neck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's very tragic for his part, but it's his fault, it won't reach to this point if he had been more careful

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## veeman (Oct 18, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You should see @veeman
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44414985&postcount=13350



---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I called back and played along with their questions. HE (this time) talked a lot about magazines, offering subscriptions, etc. Then he said his supervisor would call me back and asked me to put in a good word for him, asking if that was okay.
> 
> Me: Yes, but only if you talk dirty to me.
> Automated Donkey: automated recorded laughter
> ...

Click to collapse



Donkeys these days... Learning to talk and ****.


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

adorable and cute veeman, haha sup?

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sad parenting moment.
> 
> My son is having to sell all his video games, his Wii and Xbox360 to pay for the damage he did to his bass by sitting on it and snapping the neck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's gotta be hard. But something that he will remember forever. Lesson learned

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's gotta be hard. But something that he will remember forever. Lesson learned
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



a sad lesson 

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You should see @veeman
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha I remember that. Baby veeman is so cute

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sad parenting moment.
> 
> My son is having to sell all his video games, his Wii and Xbox360 to pay for the damage he did to his bass by sitting on it and snapping the neck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How old is he?

Just curious.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 18, 2013)

He's 12.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> He's 12.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



He will thank you when he is older.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 18, 2013)

He's 12 n he's got all that?! 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> He's 12 n he's got all that?!
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



That's what I thought too 
Having two consoles from the latest generation is ridiculously expensive.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sad parenting moment.
> 
> My son is having to sell all his video games, his Wii and Xbox360 to pay for the damage he did to his bass by sitting on it and snapping the neck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your 12 year old son plays the bass?  You should put up a video of him playing it sometime. I'd love to take a look.


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's what I thought too
> Having two consoles from the latest generation is ridiculously expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



i wish jriot would adopt me :sly:

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## kangerX (Oct 18, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i wish jriot would adopt me :sly:
> 
> "Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

Click to collapse



Careful now ^.^

sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal ! now Free


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 18, 2013)

Lol Jeremy, kinda reminds me of this lesson from my dad:
"Better to hate me now than curse me later"

He was a disciplinarian. Very strict and admirable. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## kangerX (Oct 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol Jeremy, kinda reminds me of this lesson from my dad:
> "Better to hate me now than curse me later"
> 
> He was a disciplinarian. Very strict and admirable.
> ...

Click to collapse



Makes sense 

sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal ! now Free


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> He's 12 n he's got all that?!
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



Most of what he has was given to him over the course of YEARS. The Wii was a Christmas present from 4 years ago that we combined with my parents to buy him. The Xbox we bought for $80 off my wife's younger brother including 20 games
and two controllers.  Wii games were birthdays from multiple people.



Yeah, we went out and splurged on a cheap used bass last year, but being an autistic kid, making Principal's Honor Roll in regular classes deserves it.




Eren Jaeger said:


> i wish jriot would adopt me :sly:
> 
> "Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

Click to collapse



No you don't. We've been barely fed for two weeks due to a car repair. One big problem away from being homeless at any point in time. You just gotta roll with it.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sad parenting moment.
> 
> My son is having to sell all his video games, his Wii and Xbox360 to pay for the damage he did to his bass by sitting on it and snapping the neck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sad parenting moment, however it is a good lesson to learn. Can't be easy to watch though. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol Jeremy, kinda reminds me of this lesson from my dad:
> "Better to hate me now than curse me later"
> 
> He was a disciplinarian. Very strict and admirable.
> ...

Click to collapse



that feels! my dad is the same as yours 

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yeah, we went out and splurged on a cheap used bass last year, but being an autistic kid, making Principal's Honor Roll in regular classes deserves it.
> 
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse


@jRi0T68 I didn't know your son was autistic. Though now that I think about it I think I did see u post about it. My son Noah is also and he's 4. He just started going to a school and he's doing much better but this is all really new to us right now. It's not always easy in fact it's down right difficult at times but just dealing with it all one step at a time. He's on the low end if the spectrum and highly active so that's good. Cheers bro

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh man, it's a rough journey for sure. Thankfully, he's very high functioning and thus beating most of the "regular" kids on grades.

When the school starts talking about it, don't listen to them about his IEP meetings. Go to every one. Ask for anything that will help him. Once it's in the iep, they're legally bound to provide that service.  Don't let them tell you that he needs to be in an SDC.

My wife is an advocate and handles ours as well as our old attorney did. Hit me up with any questions.  My son gets:
Tutoring
Speech/social skills
Occupational therapy
Vision therapy (he's got a weird problem where his eyes will sometimes track separately)
A therapist
Extra 20% time on projects (also allowed some late work)

All through his iep now, though it started in an out of court settlement due to emotional abuse by a teacher.

The district even asked my wife to give a seminar to other parents on what to do with their IEPs. We're always glad to be a resource to others.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> He's 12 n he's got all that?!
> 
> Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^

Click to collapse



Hey bro! 







deathnotice01 said:


> Lol Jeremy, kinda reminds me of this lesson from my dad:
> "Better to hate me now than curse me later"
> 
> He was a disciplinarian. Very strict and admirable.
> ...

Click to collapse



That seems right,  on the other hand my parents never put binding rules on me, my father feels I should learn from my mistakes and to be frank I did a lot of them but learnt form them too.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sad parenting moment.
> 
> My son is having to sell all his video games, his Wii and Xbox360 to pay for the damage he did to his bass by sitting on it and snapping the neck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you try to manually repair it, will it damage the sound?

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Oh man, it's a rough journey for sure. Thankfully, he's very high functioning and thus beating most of the "regular" kids on grades.
> 
> When the school starts talking about it, don't listen to them about his IEP meetings. Go to every one. Ask for anything that will help him. Once it's in the iep, they're legally bound to provide that service.  Don't let them tell you that he needs to be in an SDC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Appreciate all the guidance... I'll defiantly remember to ask you if anything comes up I'm not sure about. I just really want to do the right things for him and give him the best chance to live the best life possible. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> If you try to manually repair it, will it damage the sound?
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Possibly not, but it's been fixed.

We didn't buy him a broken bass. For his own good, he had to get it professionally repaired.  I doubt he'll ever sit on it again. It's smooth and lacquered over, but the crack is visible (fortunately directly in the pattern of the wood grain), so he'll always remember it.

Jeff: Just don't settle for any program that has him doing less than his best.  2 years ago our son was getting C's and D's. He's now got more A's than B's and nothing lower. Emphasize their strengths, fortify their weaknesses, and any child with a disability can thrive.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Possibly not, but it's been fixed.
> 
> We didn't buy him a broken bass. For his own good, he had to get it professionally repaired.  I doubt he'll ever sit on it again. It's smooth and lacquered over, but the crack is visible (fortunately directly in the pattern of the wood grain), so he'll always remember it.

Click to collapse



You gotta tell us. Why did he sit on a bass? 

- Amp Milk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 18, 2013)

Kids are foolish and he didn't look before he sat down on the chair at band.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Jeff: Just don't settle for any program that has him doing less than his best.  2 years ago our son was getting C's and D's. He's now got more A's than B's and nothing lower. Emphasize their strengths, fortify their weaknesses, and any child with a disability can thrive.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Atm he just got accepted into a school for kids with special needs. We will see how he progresses then rest of this year and then go from there. They have different paths that we can choose to have him go down and so far he seems to be doing well. I just hope that his anger episodes get better cause he can be the sweetest most helpful boy in the world then in a split second something sets him off. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Oct 18, 2013)

morning guys

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm assuming that's a private school? If it's public, get them to do an IEE with a neuropsychologist of your choosing. From there, all options are possible and any high functioning kid (low to mid spectrum) has a chance at succeeding in mainstream.

If we hadn't gotten one, we'd never have known he needed vision therapy (mostly for double vision he gets under stress.

We know a kid who was put into an SDC for low grades and is now suicidal and labeled as emotionally disturbed because of being forced into that environment.  If you can get an ABA therapist involved, you'll be much better off.

You just need someone on your team, who knows the system, to get on the inside because the school never works solely on your behalf. 4 years old is young enough to make a dramatic impact.

Anything else, pm me. I'll sick my wife's knowledge on it. 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm assuming that's a private school? If it's public, get them to do an IEE with a neuropsychologist of your choosing. From there, all options are possible and any high functioning kid (low to mid spectrum) has a chance at succeeding in mainstream.
> 
> If we hadn't gotten one, we'd never have known he needed vision therapy (mostly for double vision he gets under stress.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's actually a school called SELF and its a funded by the public school system but u have to be accepted into it. It's for all the different public schools for a large area in Indiana. Yup they had us get him glasses within his first week and he's also in speech therapy. They way we got him into the school was through an child advocate attorney who is friends with my mom out of Chicago. What's the difference between IEE and ABA? After each school year is half way over and fully over we have a meeting with his teachers and therapists. From there we decide what is best for him to go. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2013)

If you've got a child advocacy attorney, you're better off than most. Most parents don't even know to show up for the IEP meetings, much less the rights their child has that they need to push for. Get every last drop of free knowledge you can from them, and whatever else you can afford to get. Glad you're starting this right.

IEE is independent educational evaluation. It's when neuropsych tests the child to not only confirm diagnosis, but makes a number of recommendations specific to your child.

ABA is a type of therapist that deals with autism and can help teach new and correct old behaviors. They would be able to get underneath the anger and with time teach him how to deal with it appropriately.

IEP is individualized educational plan, a legal agreement between you and the district, which is what those meetings are about. If it's in the IEP, they must abide.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok cool thanks 

I really appreciate you explaining alot of this to me. Like I said this is all really new to me I always knew Noah was different but up until 2 months ago I didn't know it was autism. It's funny to every since Noah was diagnosed I've found out so many people I knew had children or family members with autism. I never realized how common it was. Seeing how well your son is doing in school gives me hope. I just want Noah to be happy and I'll do anything to make that possible. It really brings my life into view recently. On another note bro your a really strong person with all the things life throws at you. I look up to that :beer:

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 19, 2013)

A huge round of applause to these wonderful men :beer::beer:

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you. I try, but have to give all credit to my wife for showing me how to be a parent.

Above everything, never set the bar too low on any child or fail to celebrate even small accomplishments.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 19, 2013)

A few good men  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thank you. I try, but have to give all credit to my wife for showing me how to be a parent.
> 
> Above everything, never set the bar too low on any child or fail to celebrate even small accomplishments.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Defiantly my fiance has more patience on a bad day than I do on a good one. Women just naturally have it in them where I think men do better at the providing and protection. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## veeman (Oct 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Defiantly my fiance has more patience on a bad day than I do on a good one. Women just naturally have it in them where I think men do better at the providing and protection.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



That's sexist :|

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's sexist :|
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



When u are grown up and have a fiance/wife and a child you will understand

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2013)

My wife has less patience than I do, but she's working towards her master's in neuropsychology. So she has the education to understand WHY he does he does.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> That's sexist :|
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









DowntownJeffBrown said:


> When u are grown up and have a fiance/wife and a child you will understand
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ouch lol 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 19, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ouch lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 19, 2013)

Turns out I have mid protan color vision deficiency. Interesting.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Groot (Oct 19, 2013)

evening gents! what's cookin'?

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## EatHeat (Oct 19, 2013)

@jRi0T68
The world needs more people like you sir.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Turns out I have mid protan color vision deficiency. Interesting.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Interesting... What's the effects?

>^.^< Meow n7 2013 sent this


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Interesting... What's the effects?
> 
> >^.^< Meow n7 2013 sent this

Click to collapse



Mass effect 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Mass effect
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Mass effect
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown @jRi0T68 guys, did your children have issues with loud noises and music in particular at an early age, say 4 years old and earlier. Chops won't let us play any music (fingers in ears, bottom lip, tears the whole shebang) but wants to play pass the parcel for his birthday and I'm stuck for ideas. I've worked with teens and adults etc but I'm stuck for ideas for my own. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown @jriot68 guys, did your children have issues with loud noises and music in particular at an early age, say 4 years old and earlier. Chops won't let us play any music (fingers in ears, bottom lip, tears the whole shebang) but wants to play pass the parcel for his birthday and I'm stuck for ideas. I've worked with teens and adults etc but I'm stuck for ideas for my own.
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Yes and only at loud levels. He loves to wear my headphones but likes the sound to be very low. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes and only at loud levels. He loves to wear my headphones but likes the sound to be very low.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Not even at low level, how the ef do we play pass  the parcel with his friends from nursery if no music. Can't sing either, has the same effect 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse









DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



How 'bout Doppler effect?

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Not even at low level, how the ef do we play pass  the parcel with his friends from nursery if no music. Can't sing either, has the same effect
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Really yea that's quit a conundrum u got their. Hmmmmmm 

>^.^< Meow n7 2013 sent this


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Interesting... What's the effects?
> 
> >^.^< Meow n7 2013 sent this

Click to collapse



I don't know. Download enChroma on your phone from the Play Store and test your own eyes.
@jugg1es Put a twist on the game. Like, only pass the parcel when the lights are off and they hear clapping. Something like that.

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I don't know. Download enChroma on your phone from the Play Store and test your own eyes.
> @jugg1es Put a twist on the game. Like, only pass the parcel when the lights are off and they hear clapping. Something like that.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



I have normal color vision. BTW that app is just trying to sell u glasses lol







>^.^< Meow n7 2013 sent this


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2013)

@jugg1es
I don't know the game "pass the parcel", but I can tell you that virtually all kids with autism have a form of sensory trigger. If he freaks out over singing, it's a symptom worth speaking to someone about. Using lights is a good idea, as long as he doesn't have any visual trigger. Visual triggers can cause seizures if a kid is autistic. Chops might not be, but that reaction to singing is likely symptomatic of something.

My son has problems with loud noises (yell at the kid, and he freezes, just shuts down), but also he becomes entranced any time a tv is on.  He loves music though. Often these kids have their savant areas also be a sensory trigger. I think it's because, for instance, they're so in tune to the auditory that intense sounds are overwhelming.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> @jugg1es
> I don't know the game "pass the parcel", but I can tell you that virtually all kids with autism have a form of sensory trigger. If he freaks out over singing, it's a symptom worth speaking to someone about. Using lights is a good idea, as long as he doesn't have any visual trigger. Visual triggers can cause seizures if a kid is autistic. Chops might not be, but that reaction to singing is likely symptomatic of something.
> 
> My son has problems with loud noises (yell at the kid, and he freezes, just shuts down), but also he becomes entranced any time a tv is on.  He loves music though. Often these kids have their savant areas also be a sensory trigger. I think it's because, for instance, they're so in tune to the auditory that intense sounds are overwhelming.
> ...

Click to collapse



I noticed a few behaviours becoming more apparent this year and due to me pushing and cadgoling with help of some of our clients advocates ( i work in the field) we are currently going through the process for assessments. It's his birthday on Sunday and he loves the idea of pass the parcel (everyone sits in a circle and passes a big present, when the music stops the child holding the present unwrappes a layer and gets a small present, this goes round until the last layer containing  bigger present is unwrapped by a child) he's been going on about it for weeks but he won't let us play music. I'm a bit stuck. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2013)

Lights off sounds like a good variation, then. Just so long as it isn't like a strobe light.

It's funny how all this comes up now as a commonality. We know kids who have been diagnosed with learning disabilities and don't even have them, just because it can be a scapegoat. We also know many who go undiagnosed, and both situations are very harmful.

Hope Chops has a great birthday. How old is he going to be?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2013)

He's 4 this year, and if he has a diagnoses then he's very high functioning for his age which was one of the indicators for me, along with a need for strict structure for the coming week (we go through the "when I get up, what next then what?" scenario for the whole week) , any deviation from this causes him to to become very insular and troubled. He's normally shattered by about 2pm so we had to move his nursery times to morning (that was a chore for a period)  he's adapted to that very well and it works better for him. All in all its only small behaviours, his grasp of numbers, reading and 
Phonics is about 2 years above his age group according to his teachers. 

And yes there's a huge problem of misdiagnosis and' lost in the system ' no diagnosis for a huge number of kids. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 19, 2013)

My son also lives by structure, and as far as writing ability is very advanced (when he overcomes his own apathy).

Hopefully if it's just an auditory thing there is a simple reason. No matter what, he's lucky to have you as a dad.

I've seen our son's autism present much more strongly with puberty. The struggles of Jr. High are really trying on him. Definitely shows more to us with age. It wasn't even until he was 6 or older that we began suspecting autism.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Oct 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown @jRi0T68 guys, did your children have issues with loud noises and music in particular at an early age, say 4 years old and earlier. Chops won't let us play any music (fingers in ears, bottom lip, tears the whole shebang) but wants to play pass the parcel for his birthday and I'm stuck for ideas. I've worked with teens and adults etc but I'm stuck for ideas for my own.
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Yeah I did when I was little. I used to hate fireworks because they were too loud.


----------



## Groot (Oct 20, 2013)

long vacation! i miss this... morning guys

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> long vacation! i miss this... morning guys
> 
> "Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

Click to collapse



Hey proper Eren how are u

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## cascabel (Oct 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah I did when I was little. I used to hate fireworks because they were too loud.

Click to collapse



Was never a fan of fireworks myself. 
@jugg1es won't Chops let you play music for a bday game? Even if you talk to him about it?


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Was never a fan of fireworks myself.
> @jugg1es won't Chops let you play music for a bday game? Even if you talk to him about it?

Click to collapse



If the kid will have problems then, you wouldn't want to spoil his birthday right? I have an idea. Will be back in a while. 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## Groot (Oct 20, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey proper Eren how are u
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



howdy sir jeff, enjoying this long vacation, how about you? 

"Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 20, 2013)

From the ceiling, using a pulley, hang a clown. When the clown drops down, the game stops. Then the clown goes up again and the game resumes 

Sent from my PAC-d Vibrant ^_^


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 20, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> howdy sir jeff, enjoying this long vacation, how about you?
> 
> "Always forgive your enemies, but never forget their names..."

Click to collapse



I'm doing great :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah I did when I was little. I used to hate fireworks because they were too loud.

Click to collapse



+1 :| 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 20, 2013)

Is autism common? 
I heard about it recently 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is autism common?
> I heard about it recently
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's pretty common.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is autism common?
> I heard about it recently
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



'autism' is very much a 'cover all' phrase that's used to describe what's known as a spectrum of behaviours.  I work with people that come under this heading that you wouldn't necessarily associate as having any issues whatsoever. A lot of people go undiagnosed for years and are sometimes miss - diagnosed. I think it's more common than people think. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Groot (Oct 21, 2013)

like the new avatar @jugg1es, good noon frat

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 21, 2013)

Morning people. 

Just curious did anybody get X or Y?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 21, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Morning people.
> 
> Just curious did anybody get X or Y?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



X or Y?  
This?  vvvv


----------



## Groot (Oct 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> X or Y?
> This?  vvvv

Click to collapse



pokemonzz ftw! wut is x or y? also, morning to you shaha

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> X or Y?
> This?  vvvv

Click to collapse



You should've gotten X for mega charizard X 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 21, 2013)

Kids and their Digimon 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Kids and their Digimon
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



This^^^

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Kids and their Digimon
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I've never played a "Digimon" (lul) game and never will.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> X or Y?
> This?  vvvv

Click to collapse



I got X. 



Also...






Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You should've gotten X for mega charizard X
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mega charizard X? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Mega charizard X?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pics or gtfo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 21, 2013)

Well this thread has gone to crap

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well this thread has gone to Pokemanz.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



FTFY.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well this thread has gone to crap
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Yup

- Amp Milk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Pics or gtfo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The black one is mega charizard X and the red one is mega charizard Y 
With that, let's end this conversation 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yup same thing as crap

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## cascabel (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup same thing as crap
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



^^this. Lmao. 
Btw, anyone know any fast ftp server app? Don't care about the features, as long as it's fast.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2013)

Mega Pokemon notFTW.

Also, ohai!


----------



## cascabel (Oct 21, 2013)

Sup kc? Long time.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 21, 2013)

So who is using switchr? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So who is using switchr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me. It's pretty sweet :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup same thing as crap
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



I agree 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 21, 2013)

Jeff, y u no use Crapatalk 4?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Jeff, y u no use Crapatalk 4?

Click to collapse



I don't either.

I think it sucks.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> The black one is mega charizard X and the red one is mega charizard Y
> With that, let's end this conversation
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wow... That's some pretty copied stuff... Anyone watched Bakugan here? They will understand what I am talking about

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well this thread has gone to crap
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



^^^^^this 

Apex would be disappointed 







KidCarter93 said:


> Mega Pokemon notFTW.
> 
> Also, ohai!

Click to collapse



Evening 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 21, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Jeff, y u no use Crapatalk 4?

Click to collapse



Don't like it. I even use tapatalk 2 on my tablet

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't like it. I even use tapatalk 2 on my tablet
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Paid for both and still use 2, 4 is laggy unfinished and should still be in beta as none of the beta issues have been solved. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 21, 2013)

cascabel said:


> ^^this. Lmao.
> Btw, anyone know any fast ftp server app? Don't care about the features, as long as it's fast.

Click to collapse



Filezilla is really good.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Don't like it. I even use tapatalk 2 on my tablet
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



We're in exactly the same boat ?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> We're in exactly the same boat ?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Who's the chick in le pic?

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Paid for both and still use 2, 4 is laggy unfinished and should still be in beta as none of the beta issues have been solved.
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Same here I paid for both. I'm pissed though that I paid for something which is now free.

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 21, 2013)

That's it! I realised why I'm so boring in this thread! It's because, I'm all text text text. I should be text meme meme text text!

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> We're in exactly the same boat ?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



?

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Who's the chick in le pic?
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Momone Momo. She's a Vocaloid (Well...technically she's an UTAU, but let's not get into that.) She is most well known for being the singer of Nyan Cat.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> That's it! I realised why I'm so boring in this thread! It's because, I'm all text text text. I should be text meme meme text text!
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse





Edit: Oh my gosh. What is it with forum hosted tiny pics lately? It seems it's happening to everyone.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Momone Momo. She's a Vocaloid (Well...technically she's an UTAU, but let's not get into that.) She is most well known for being the singer of Nyan Cat.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



But she's not that hot because she's fake! Gawd Kaito Pizza!

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> But she's not that hot because she's fake! Gawd Kaito Pizza!
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Wat.

I never said that :what:

How about a full-size picture?







Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wat.
> 
> I never said that :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still not hot. Go out and find some real chick 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Still not hot. Go out and find some real chick
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you say so 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't see how a cartoon 12 year old girl can be hot :what: 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Wolf, I gave you an Internetz 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can't see how a cartoon 12 year old girl can be hot :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



She's 17

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can't see how a cartoon 12 year old girl can be hot :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Nailed it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Nailed it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



Hello Mr. Jobs.

I thought you were dead.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

Okay, no more talk about my avatar...

New topic: opinions on KitKat/Nexus 5?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well this thread has gone to crap
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup same thing as crap
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> ^^this. Lmao.
> Btw, anyone know any fast ftp server app? Don't care about the features, as long as it's fast.

Click to collapse











KidCarter93 said:


> Mega Pokemon notFTW.
> 
> Also, ohai!

Click to collapse











jugg1es said:


> ^^^^^this
> 
> Apex would be disappointed
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well screw you guys! Ignorant haters.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well screw you guys! Ignorant haters.

Click to collapse



Oh, you like Pokemanz, do you? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

Tapatalk is KILLING me.

Double posts galore

Edit: Edited all doubled posts.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> She's 17
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



She's pixels and 2 dimensional and but even a she, but an it.

As a piece of artwork in a particular style, if one has fondness for artwork in that style, I suppose this artwork should appeal to them.

I'm eagerly awaiting Nexus 5 details, it should be my next phone, or if full of disappoint, I'll wait for Galaxy S5. Something good has to replace my geriatric GSII.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

I love the new sig pic Jeff ?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can't see how a cartoon 12 year old girl can be hot :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> +1

Click to collapse



+2

Apparently, in Rome, 12 is age of consent. Don't quote me on that since I didn't bother checking as not really interested. 

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> +2
> 
> Apparently, in Rome, 12 is age of consent. Don't quote me on that since I didn't bother checking as not really interested.
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse



When in Rome...



Still check the age because 12 is a child. Just because it's legal doesn't make the guy not a pedophile.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> +1

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> +2
> 
> Apparently, in Rome, 12 is age of consent. Don't quote me on that since I didn't bother checking as not really interested.
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse



Not 12, 17.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol @Android Pizza XD 
The Frat house is hating Momo, and calling her fake . I guess you guys don't want to start that subject since it'll take lots of pages from the frat house.


But its just a matter of opinion after all (not the fake and real thing). if you don't like it keep it to your self , don't effect others' opinions and the way they look at Vocaloids (or anything..) . if you like it , just try to defend it with love and everything you have , just to keep the things you like , love and adore so much safe from haters (no offense TAO) .


(I don't post much , but lurk much)


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## undercover (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not 12, 17.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



There we go. We have a guy who IS interested.... 

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I can't see how a cartoon 12 year old girl can be hot :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Exactly. You nailed it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not 12, 17.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



She looks 12 though. :|


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2013)

undercover said:


> +2
> 
> Apparently, in Rome, 12 is age of consent. Don't quote me on that since I didn't bother checking as not really interested.
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> When in Rome...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> Not 12, 17.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Actually the age of consent in Vatican City didn't change with the rest of the country, it remained at 12 because it was classed as a sovereign state and didn't come under the rest of Italy when the law changed 


Had to edit above, sorry for any confusion. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 21, 2013)

@FireWall123

Yes, please don't come in here to try to say that vocaloid characters aren't merely pixels and sounds, 1's and 0's.

No judging it, stating scientific fact. I won't get into the severe psychological issues of a person who is attracted to such. As art, and nothing more, there's nothing wrong with it (though I'll never appreciate it myself).

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> She's pixels and 2 dimensional and but even a she, but an it.
> 
> As a piece of artwork in a particular style, if one has fondness for artwork in that style, I suppose this artwork should appeal to them.

Click to collapse





Some Vocaloids appear live in concert.

Does that still apply?










undercover said:


> There we go. We have a guy who IS interested....

Click to collapse



Not funny :banghead:






veeman said:


> She looks 12 though. :|

Click to collapse



That's a matter of opinion.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 21, 2013)

Define alive, pizza. The people attending the concert are alive. Vocaloid is not.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I won't get into the severe psychological issues of a person who is attracted to such.

Click to collapse



I never said that I was attracted to it.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I never said that I was attracted to it.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I also never said you were. There ARE those out there, however. They need therapy.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Define alive, pizza. The people attending the concert are alive. Vocaloid is not.

Click to collapse



*sigh*

I see what you're saying.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

 @Wolf Pup Of all places, why did you comment on my avatar in here???

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, there is no issue in any person appreciating it as art. I don't, myself, but to each their own. When the lines of reality are blurred and people (not necessarily anyone here) trade appreciation of what is real for delusional thoughts on inanimate things being alive, there is an issue for the individual that will undoubtedly lead to problems in adult life.

My own son had to face that battle as he developed imaginary characters to interact with after having witnessed one boy on the block molest another at a young age. I care, which is why I point anything out. Please take no offense from me.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> @FireWall123
> 
> Yes, please don't come in here to try to say that vocaloid characters aren't merely pixels and sounds, 1's and 0's.
> 
> No judging it, stating scientific fact. I won't get into the severe psychological issues of a person who is attracted to such. As art, and nothing more, there's nothing wrong with it (though I'll never appreciate it myself).

Click to collapse



It looks like you have 0 info about what's the purpose of Vocaloids, And how they have changed MANY peoples lives to best. 

And yes I know what 1's and 0's are, but Vocaloid is far beyond that by much. 

As for " the severe psychological issues of a person who is attracted to such" , since The Vocaloid Community is HUGE , and I don't know every single fan well, all I can say is that we do have those types of fans . but TBH , its REALLY rare seeing them around. And am sure not one of them. 


Edit. No offense taken, J. Am used to Qs and arguments like that. And I take offense from non  

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Don't get me wrong, there is no issue in any person appreciating it as art. I don't, myself, but to each their own. When the lines of reality are blurred and people (not necessarily anyone here) trade appreciation of what is real for delusional thoughts on inanimate things being alive, there is an issue for the individual that will undoubtedly lead to problems in adult life.
> 
> My own son had to face that battle as he developed imaginary characters to interact with after having witnessed one boy on the block molest another at a young age. I care, which is why I point anything out. Please take no offense from me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I understand where you are coming from and do not take offense from anything you say. I respect you and look up to you very much. 

Now, I'm just wondering how we got here from Wolf asking who my avatar is...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 21, 2013)

I will just put this here 
Google’s iron grip on Android: Controlling open source by any means necessary | Ars Technica - http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013...ntrolling-open-source-by-any-means-necessary/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> As for " the severe psychological issues of a person who is attracted to such" , since The Vocaloid Community is HUGE , and I don't know every single fan well, all I can say is that we do have those types of fans . but TBH , its REALLY rare seeing them around. And am sure not one of them.

Click to collapse



I agree with you here.

I hate comparing the Vocaloid fandom to bronies, but it's a great analogy.

Everyone who finds out about the pony fandom first assumes that a majority of it's members are "cloppers" (Fans who...uh, "pleasure themselves" to images of the ponies). When in reality, that's not true at all, and these people are a minuscule part of the fandom.

All fandoms have perverts, weirdos, and people that downright need help.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> It looks like you have 0 info about what's the purpose of Vocaloids, And how they have changed MANY peoples lives to best.
> 
> And yes I know what 1's and 0's are, but Vocaloid is far beyond that by much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I meant it as binary just as the works of DaVinci, Picasso, Michaelangelo, etc. are but the materials used to make them. Not alive, but impactful. Perhaps some feel their lives improved via Vocaloid as an art. I neither doubt nor judge that. Many people find great meaning in music as well. It is a fact, though, that they aren't alive, and to believe so IS delusional. We can argue the psychology and science in pm if you'd like, but if you read what I say as unbiased (which it is), several times until the message sinks in, you're unlikely to find any error to what I'm saying.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 21, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Sup kc? Long time.

Click to collapse



Hey cas. How's it going? 


jugg1es said:


> Evening

Click to collapse



Evening, how goes it?


Ichigo said:


> Well screw you guys! Ignorant haters.

Click to collapse



Not an ignorant hater. Pokemon is awesome. The mega evolutions, however, are not. Some of them aren't too bad, I guess, but they've simply ruined the Kanto starters :/


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 21, 2013)

Can we all just stop talking about Vocaloids, age of consent and 12 year old pixels please :|

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Can we all just stop talking about Vocaloids, age of consent and 12 year old pixels please :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Wolf did it! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I meant it as binary just as the works of DaVinci, Picasso, Michaelangelo, etc. are but the materials used to make them. Not alive, but impactful. Perhaps some feel their lives improved via Vocaloid as an art. I neither doubt nor judge that. Many people find great meaning in music as well. It is a fact, though, that they aren't alive, and to believe so IS delusional. We can argue the psychology and science in pm if you'd like, but if you read what I say as unbiased (which it is), several times until the message sinks in, you're unlikely to find any error to what I'm saying.

Click to collapse



But for Producers and the people who use any of the Vocaloids they are more than just an "instrument". And all of the Vocaloid Community agrees on that.

Well sure, they aren't alive for anyone but fans and the ones who enjoy making music, illustrations ..etc . For them and I they are alive, that you may not likely tell. Now the big issue we go through (always ) is someone who says "they are not real" not "alive".  

And there's no need for PMs.

We end it here if the frat is OK with it , or in the Vocaloid thread if that's not OK.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Can we all just stop talking about Vocaloids, age of consent and 12 year old pixels please :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yes, Sir.Rohin.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Can we all just stop talking about Vocaloids, age of consent and 12 year old pixels please :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



No issue from me. Life is a silly thing to debate anyway, since it is scientific fact.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 21, 2013)

Life is funny thing to debate to about for me to. I mean, we all spend so much time proving where life originated from, be it scientifically or the work of God (please, don't start that debate here or I'll be solely responsible as the one who destroyed the frat :|) that we waste it all away in the end. I say just live it and enjoy it without having the need to prove a point that will make almost no difference in the grand scheme of things once we're dead and gone :l. Sorry, I tend to get deep when I get up for no apparent reason 

Anyway, how's the family ? Doing good I hope 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2013)

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Life is funny thing to debate to about for me to. I mean, we all spend so much time proving where life originated from, be it scientifically or the work of God that we waste it all away in the end. I say just live it and enjoy it without having the need to prove a point that will make almost no difference in the grand scheme of things once we're dead and gone.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I don't agree with that.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Exactly.

What don't you agree with, Pizza ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Exactly.
> 
> What don't you agree with, Pizza ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You my friend are a lot older than your years. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Exactly.
> 
> What don't you agree with, Pizza ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I'd rather not say. It gets into religion.

If you really want to know, pm me your gmail. We can gtalk.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> You my friend are a lot older than your years.
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Because he shares an opinion with you?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'd rather not say. It gets into religion.
> 
> If you really want to know, pm me your gmail. We can gtalk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Funnily enough no. His opinion is his, it's his attitude towards it that makes him older than his years 






My avatar has always had elements of my beliefs, yet no one has spotted the similarities 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 21, 2013)

Agree with the Lama.

I'm enjoying this life by enlightening others with truth that they may not want to hear.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, I'll try to explain myself without drifting into religion territory.

I am a "religious" person. While that is an important part of life for me and others, (be it they are the same religion or different. Of course, this doesn't apply to those who have none.) we shouldn't be so controlled by it that our world becomes twisted. Everyone is family. We shouldn't become money grubbers who won't give money to a poor man. We shouldn't become scared of the future, or scared of death. We should make life meaningful for everyone alongside any other purposes we "personally" have. In the end, we should have been kind to everyone, regardless of race, religion, etc. That is what life is about. Love. Loving everyone.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Funnily enough no. His opinion is his, it's his attitude towards it that makes him older than his years
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your avatar custom made? Did you make it yourself?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay, I'll try to explain myself without drifting into religion territory.
> 
> I am a "religious" person. While that is an important part of life for me and others, (be it they are the same religion or different. Of course, this doesn't apply to those who have none.) we shouldn't be so controlled by it that our world becomes twisted. Everyone is family. We shouldn't become money grubbers who won't give money to a poor man. We shouldn't become scared of the future, or scared of death.. We should make life meaningful for everyone alongside any other purposes we "personally" we have. In the end, we should have been kind to everyone, regardless of race, religion, etc. That is what life is about. Love. Loving everyone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



I'll take that as a yes.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'll take that as a yes.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Check out the tat thread, you'll find it there as well. The same with my username, I've used that for over 20 years as well 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Check out the tat thread, you'll find it there as well. The same with my username, I've used that for over 20 years as well
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



"Tat thread"???

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

How did we get here again?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 21, 2013)

Just for the record, I think a drawing or 3D model of a girl can be "hot". Hot only depends on looks. Now, I do not think a drawing or 3D can be attractive. For me, attractive also depends on personality. For example, there are plenty of girls that I would consider "hot", but there's only one girl I'm actually attracted to.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Just for the record, I think a drawing or 3D model of a girl can be "hot". Hot only depends on looks. Now, I do not think a drawing or 3D can be attractive. For me, attractive also depends on personality. For example, there are plenty of girls that I would consider "hot", but there's only one girl I'm actually attracted to.

Click to collapse



Well put

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 22, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol @Android Pizza XD
> The Frat house is hating Momo, and calling her fake . I guess you guys don't want to start that subject since it'll take lots of pages from the frat house.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I love the new sig pic Jeff ?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse


@Quantuum4 made it for me 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 22, 2013)

hey Muffs how are all y'alls days going?

oh and i have i question if somebody could help me out..


does anybody where i could get a good charger? mine died and i dont want to order some crappy Chinese fake Samsung charger. 

does anybody know a place or a particular charger that works good?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 22, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> hey Muffs how are all y'alls days going?
> 
> oh and i have i question if somebody could help me out..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Amazon... And just check reviews

I use this 2amp one I bought from Amazon. Reason I use 2amp is cause of my wireless qi charger. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Amazon... And just check reviews
> 
> I use this 2amp one I bought from Amazon. Reason I use 2amp is cause of my wireless qi charger.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Yeah I'm probably gonna do that thanks. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 22, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Yeah I'm probably gonna do that thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Welcome 

>^.^< Meow n7 2013 sent this


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



No what?? 

No Vocaloid?

I can see you aren't a fan...



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @Quantuum4 made it for me
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



How much did you pay him? :rasta:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wolf did it!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Alright alright it was my fault. Let's talk about pasta, bamboo and dinosaurs and pass the parcel.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Alright alright it was my fault. Let's talk about pasta, bamboo and dinosaurs and pass the parcel.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



I gave you an internet before the madness started.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 22, 2013)

hey guys, good afternoon..

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay, I'll try to explain myself without drifting into religion territory.
> 
> I am a "religious" person. While that is an important part of life for me and others, (be it they are the same religion or different. Of course, this doesn't apply to those who have none.) we shouldn't be so controlled by it that our world becomes twisted. Everyone is family. We shouldn't become money grubbers who won't give money to a poor man. We shouldn't become scared of the future, or scared of death. We should make life meaningful for everyone alongside any other purposes we "personally" have. In the end, we should have been kind to everyone, regardless of race, religion, etc. That is what life is about. Love. Loving everyone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same views as you, man  not sure why you were so scared to share 
@jugg1es 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Oct 22, 2013)

hey rohin, clannad sure is hilarious 

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Lol...

Sent from my E15i using Fapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 22, 2013)

fapatalk eh, you perv :sly:

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> fapatalk eh, you perv :sly:
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Pervy sage

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 22, 2013)

so you're jiraiya then

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hey rohin, clannad sure is hilarious
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Sometimes, yes 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 22, 2013)

Guy's, please help  :crying: :crying: 

my phone just switchs off the second the screen blacks out. 

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------

Guys


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well this thread was alive



Ichigo said:


> Just for the record, I think a drawing or 3D model of a girl can be "hot". Hot only depends on looks. Now, I do not think a drawing or 3D can be attractive. For me, attractive also depends on personality. For example, there are plenty of girls that I would consider "hot", but there's only one girl I'm actually attracted to.

Click to collapse



So you're a boy? 
Or you're homosexual (no offense)
I remember when you had a sig saying you were a girl and posted a girl's pic in the photo thread but here people call you Joseph and you're attracted to a girl 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well this thread was alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh noes... His past is haunting him... Her? 

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oh noes... His past is haunting him... Her?
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse




Nice to see you here again
How's it been going? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Nice to see you here again
> How's it been going?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm always here. I'm just ummm... undercover. 

Been going alright. Real life took over everything else at the moment. You? 

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No what??
> 
> No Vocaloid?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a couple thanks 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Well this thread was alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well this thread was alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll never know

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Guy's, please help  :crying: :crying:
> 
> my phone just switchs off the second the screen blacks out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Display timeout= never 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Guy's, please help  :crying: :crying:
> 
> my phone just switchs off the second the screen blacks out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Display timeout= never 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Guy's, please help  :crying: :crying:
> 
> my phone just switchs off the second the screen blacks out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Display timeout= never 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'm always here. I'm just ummm... undercover.
> 
> Been going alright. Real life took over everything else at the moment. You?
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse



Life's ok
Things going pretty good 
School started again and right now my phone is the only thing I have

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I have the same views as you, man  not sure why you were so scared to share
> @jugg1es
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



 Well that's nice.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You'll never know
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not funny mate... 

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oh noes... His past is haunting him... Her?
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse



His/her past is always haunting him/her 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Guy's, please help  :crying: :crying:
> 
> my phone just switchs off the second the screen blacks out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What kind of phone is it?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Guy's, please help  :crying: :crying:
> 
> my phone just switchs off the second the screen blacks out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What kind of phone is it?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> His/her past is always haunting him/her
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Android

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Oct 22, 2013)

So my phone got stolen...gotta get back to the old Y.....


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 22, 2013)

_Variable said:


> So my phone got stolen...gotta get back to the old Y.....

Click to collapse



Ella, is that you ?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the phone, Ella.

Ichigo was never a girl, it was just trolling gone too far.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Ichigo was never a girl, it was just trolling gone too far.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



This line made me spit out my drink lol thanks


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Android
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse









I meant the model -_-

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> what kinda phone is it

Click to collapse




A vibrant. Now it doesn't even stay in recovery for 10 secs. Doesn't go into download mode. And now the switch off happens randomly. 






Gogeta said:


> Android
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mate, appreciate your attempts at trolling, but I'm in a fix here. Don't butt in if you don't want to help. Thanks.


----------



## veeman (Oct 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> A vibrant. Now it doesn't even stay in recovery for 10 secs. Doesn't go into download mode. And now the switch off happens randomly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol, u said butt.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sorry to hear about the phone, Ella.
> 
> Ichigo was never a girl, it was just trolling gone too far.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh 
Thanks 
So who's pic did he use in the photo thread? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> lol, u said butt.

Click to collapse



Ikr? Minions


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Oh
> Thanks
> So who's pic did he use in the photo thread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mine.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> A vibrant. Now it doesn't even stay in recovery for 10 secs. Doesn't go into download mode. And now the switch off happens randomly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do fastboot commands work? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Oh
> Thanks
> So who's pic did he use in the photo thread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



His girlfriend but let's not dwell into that now. 

And damn me, I missed the debate.. But it seems to me that Pizza's post made some sense. He shares my views(except for vocaloids and anime girls) :beer:

Also, @jugg1es I noticed some stuff in your avatar long back but I decided to stay mum on it as I wasn't sure..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Do fastboot commands work?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Didn't try it... What's the command for it? Just set up adb till now  noob


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Didn't try it... What's the command for it? Just set up adb till now  noob

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=41374534

[Guide] How To Setup And Use Fastboot




_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And damn me, I missed the debate.. But it seems to me that Pizza's post made some sense. He shares my views(except for vocaloids and anime girls) :beer:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You should be glad you missed it. It was really awkward imo 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Oh
> Thanks
> So who's pic did he use in the photo thread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That was my pic.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Mine.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> His girlfriend but let's not dwell into that now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> That was my pic.

Click to collapse



I sense some serious trolling 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I sense some serious trolling
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



We all look the same. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Oct 22, 2013)

veeman said:


> We all look the same.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bamboo tends to be like that 

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Oh
> Thanks
> So who's pic did he use in the photo thread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Some random chick from Finland


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Some random chick from Finland

Click to collapse








Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 22, 2013)

The random switch offs stopped now. It was just refusing to even switch on an hour back. Now its quite stable. ( on slimbean ) and just when I could breathe properly again, I've lost root. :banghead:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> The random switch offs stopped now. It was just refusing to even switch on an hour back. Now its quite stable. ( on slimbean ) and just when I could breathe properly again, I've lost root. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Do you have a custom recovery? Flash a SU zip.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Do you have a custom recovery? Flash a SU zip.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



This ^^^

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Do you have a custom recovery? Flash a SU zip.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Tried that. Aborted. Going nuts.. Like really crazy!! 
Doesn't even go into download mode. 
And adb.. I did everything properly. Like twice. Still no results. Will try in some other PC tomorrow :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

---------- Post added 23rd October 2013 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 22nd October 2013 at 11:48 PM ----------








See?? What do I do?? :crying:

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk now Free

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------







See?? What do I do?? :crying:

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk now Free

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------







See?? What do I do?? :crying:

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Tried that. Aborted. Going nuts.. Like really crazy!!
> Doesn't even go into download mode.
> And adb.. I did everything properly. Like twice. Still no results. Will try in some other PC tomorrow :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has it worked OK with ADB prior to this?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Tried that. Aborted. Going nuts.. Like really crazy!!
> Doesn't even go into download mode.
> And adb.. I did everything properly. Like twice. Still no results. Will try in some other PC tomorrow :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you go from 4.2 to 4.3? If so, format all and go back to the previous working rom.  I had this issue, I think it's too do with the recovery script 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Did you go from 4.2 to 4.3? If so, format all and go back to the previous working rom.  I had this issue, I think it's too do with the recovery script
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse





_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Did you go from 4.2 to 4.3? If so, format all and go back to the previous working rom.  I had this issue, I think it's too do with the recovery script
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse





_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> His girlfriend but let's not dwell into that now.
> 
> And damn me, I missed the debate.. But it seems to me that Pizza's post made some sense. He shares my views(except for vocaloids and anime girls) :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How come you never asked? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> His girlfriend but let's not dwell into that now.
> 
> And damn me, I missed the debate.. But it seems to me that Pizza's post made some sense. He shares my views(except for vocaloids and anime girls) :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How come you never asked? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> His girlfriend but let's not dwell into that now.
> 
> And damn me, I missed the debate.. But it seems to me that Pizza's post made some sense. He shares my views(except for vocaloids and anime girls) :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How come you never asked? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Has it worked OK with ADB prior to this?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



yup. I had it perfectly working with my Y the last time i checked. ( Prawn had helped me with it )



jugg1es said:


> Did you go from 4.2 to 4.3? If so, format all and go back to the previous working rom.  I had this issue, I think it's too do with the recovery script

Click to collapse



I was on 4.3 itself. I was on PAC. yesterday evening the phone started acting weird. everytime i removed it out of my pocket, i had to switch it on. i thought i was applying too much pressure on it so i kept inside my bag and again after two minutes when i removed it, it was switched off. i came home and installed CM10.2. Nothing happened for a while. i thought it was fine and slept off. today morning i find it dead. After that, it just kept switching off every bleeping time the screen timed out. so i kept the screen timeout at 30 mins. no switch offs. then more weird [email protected] it went poof when i was using it. after that, it was like just hell let lose. every other minute it switched off. i tried adb, doesnt work. Doesnt go into recovery or download mode. it did go into recovery some times and i managed to flash slimbean. now, i cant go into recovery too. the phone swtichs on at times but the moment the home shows up, poof again. AAANND to add to my utter confusion and anger, my external memory card got corrupted and i have no clue how and its llike bleeping empty.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> yup. I had it perfectly working with my Y the last time i checked. ( Prawn had helped me with it )

Click to collapse



I mean the Vibrant

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I mean the Vibrant
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



never checked with the vibrant  maybe ill check in some other laptop tomorrow.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow last few pages were rather interesting I actually brought popcorn while reading it and I've seen rather interesting things and all that because @wolfpup asked about @AndroidPizza avatar I think he knew we would go into a depate because of this and decided to troll us lol


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Wow last few pages were rather interesting I actually brought popcorn while reading it and I've seen rather interesting things and all that because @wolfpup asked about @AndroidPizza avatar I think he knew we would go into a depate because of this and decided to troll us lol

Click to collapse



Spaces! You need spaces!
@Android Pizza @Wolf Pup

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> WHO GIVES A SH*T ABOUT SPACES!!!
> @AndroidPizza @WolfPup
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



*slap* I DO NOT SWEAR!!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2013)

This place has become ten million times quieter....


Anybody heerrreeee?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 23, 2013)

Wazzup munchkins.

Been so busy this week


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wazzup munchkins.
> 
> Been so busy this week

Click to collapse



Hey alan. How's things there? Hope the news make it sound  worse than it really is.


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 23, 2013)

Won the first game in my soccer tournament.  Next is the Semi-Finals.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Hey alan. How's things there? Hope the news make it sound  worse than it really is.

Click to collapse



All's good here , I'm in a earthquake resistant building so that's less of my worries there are some crazy magnitude 5 earthquakes about less than twice a day.


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 23, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> This place has become ten million times quieter....
> 
> 
> Anybody heerrreeee?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey







cascabel said:


> Hey alan. How's things there? Hope the news make it sound  worse than it really is.

Click to collapse




Hiya






deathnotice01 said:


> Wazzup munchkins.
> 
> Been so busy this week

Click to collapse



Yo


----------



## cascabel (Oct 23, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> All's good here , I'm in a earthquake resistant building so that's less of my worries there are some crazy magnitude 5 earthquakes about less than twice a day.

Click to collapse



Good to hear. Hope the aftershocks stop soon. :beer:







Ichigo said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hola itchy. Soccer tournament? In school? What position do you play?


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 23, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Good to hear. Hope the aftershocks stop soon. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We play 7v7(including goalie) soccer. I'm a fullback. No specific position(left, center, right). We(fullbacks) usually decide upon ourselves. And yeah, I play for the school. I also get to miss school to go to Chuck E Cheese.


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> We play 7v7(including goalie) soccer. I'm a fullback. No specific position(left, center, right). We(fullbacks) usually decide upon ourselves. And yeah, I play for the school. I also get to miss school to go to Chuck E Cheese.

Click to collapse



I'm A left winger / Central Attacking Midfielder .
Even we play sometimes 7v7

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Groot (Oct 23, 2013)

cant relate much... well let's talk about basketball!  good noon

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 23, 2013)

@Juggles flashed 4.2 . so far it hasn't switched off again. I freaked out today morning when it switched off when I was actually flashing. Never EVER had that happened. Will wait it out now.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I gave you an internet before the madness started.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Thank you good Sir.

- Amp Milk


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 23, 2013)

Nope. No difference. 4.2 has the same problem. Even though USB debugging is enabled, it shows disabled   maybe the phone has crashed. Throwing it away is my only option I guess  

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 23, 2013)

Odin back to 2.1 and start fresh. Re-root and all.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Oct 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Nope. No difference. 4.2 has the same problem. Even though USB debugging is enabled, it shows disabled   maybe the phone has crashed. Throwing it away is my only option I guess
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



send it to a service center then

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Odin back to 2.1 and start fresh. Re-root and all.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



^^ this, don't give up on it so easily. I spent a good couple of days getting my s3 back to any sort of working condition 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> ^^ this, don't give up on it so easily. I spent a good couple of days getting my s3 back to any sort of working condition
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Yep. I bricked a Galaxy Nexus and it took 5 days but I brought it back. Try different computers, methods, drivers, whatever you need to.

On another note, sup frat

Edit: 


jRi0T68 said:


> Meph broke it in OT a long time ago (Meph, if you're reading this and offended, pm me. It's a lighthearted joke).

Click to collapse



Nope, no problems, was a good laugh honestly


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 23, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Yep. I bricked a Galaxy Nexus and it took 5 days but I brought it back. Try different computers, methods, drivers, whatever you need to.
> 
> On another note, sup frat
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Long time no see. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Groot (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah meph, it's been a long time

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 23, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Long time no see.
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Yep, definitely a long time.



Eren Jaeger said:


> yeah meph, it's been a long time
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Yep 

I'm headed to bed, I'll try and be on tomorrow, chill for a little bit... That is, if I'm not as busy as I have been. Anyways, good night everyone.


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 23, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> send it to a service center then
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



I dont think i can  this variant isnt sold in my country. 







jugg1es said:


> ^^ this, don't give up on it so easily. I spent a good couple of days getting my s3 back to any sort of working condition
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



No adb detection! What else do I do!?!? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Groot (Oct 23, 2013)

aw, alrighty, let's hope for the best

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I dont think i can  this variant isnt sold in my country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Odin won't recognize it either? Still no download mode? What about recovery?

I think Eugene373 used to have a recovery flashable stock that we used to rescue things. It's worth trying. I was an original vibrant owner back when it was new and still have it. We all used to have to recover stuff all the time. Heck, Eugene named a kernel "dead horse" because people kept screwing up.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## _Variable (Oct 23, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ella, is that you ?

Click to collapse



Yeah. What's up?


----------



## Groot (Oct 23, 2013)

hey ella, sup? cant stop crying now...

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## _Variable (Oct 23, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hey ella, sup? cant stop crying now...
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Doing good here...why you crying?


----------



## Groot (Oct 23, 2013)

because of clannad

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## _Variable (Oct 23, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> because of clannad
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Oh...

BTW, how do you balance watching anime and studying? My grades are starting to go low


----------



## Groot (Oct 23, 2013)

lets put it this way, i gather some inspiration from anime, and i couldnt believe it myself, my lowest grade had been always 85 or 86 and i may be a dean's lister at the end of this school year 

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## _Variable (Oct 23, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> because of clannad
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Oh...

BTW, how do you balance watching anime and studying? My grades are starting to go low


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *slap* I DO NOT SWEAR!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ouch :'(

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Nope. No difference. 4.2 has the same problem. Even though USB debugging is enabled, it shows disabled   maybe the phone has crashed. Throwing it away is my only option I guess
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



You killed my old vibrant 


Don't give up yet... I brought back my friends s2 from certain death. Had to use Odin. If you can get into download mode then all isn't lost yet either.

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Oct 24, 2013)

morning guys

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## roofrider (Oct 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You killed my old vibrant

Click to collapse



HAhahaaa!!

@TeeJay!!
If you can get it into download mode it's not dead yet, flash back to stock and check if the problem persists.
ADB not detecting the device can be frustrating, it's devices drivers. You did say you haven't connected the Vibrant through ADB previously so update the drivers and check.
Read them bloody guides or whatever you have for Vibrant. 

And good morning everyone!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey roof.....

Morning everyone

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey, frat


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey roof.....
> 
> Morning everyone
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse




RohinZaraki said:


> Hey, frat

Click to collapse



Sup guys


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2013)

Am I the only guy here who thinks the latest TTalk update has a crowded action bar? :|



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Am I the only guy here who thinks the latest TTalk update has a crowded action bar? :|
> View attachment 2347072
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Image too small prawns, please post bigger pic as I'm not opening up the app just to look 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2013)

Blame tapatalk.. -.-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2013)

Well, looks like Ttalk has image upload messed up now

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Well, looks like Ttalk has image upload messed up now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Imgur? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2013)

There

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> There
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Broken image


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> View attachment 2347080
> Blame tapatalk.. -.-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It seems this has been happening with all forum hosted pics lately.

A solution I've found is not to put them "in line".

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> There
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dammit, PeePee. You had ONE job 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cascabel (Oct 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dammit, PeePee. You had ONE job
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



One can always count on prawn.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

Feeling like kill myself.

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Oct 24, 2013)

What kind of battery monitor app are you guys using?
I want to know if usb fast charge is working correctly, want to monitor it.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It seems this has been happening with all forum hosted pics lately.
> 
> A solution I've found is not to put them "in line".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean? 

Also F this. Go open tapatalk on your own if you want

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What kind of battery monitor app are you guys using?
> I want to know if usb fast charge is working correctly, want to monitor it.

Click to collapse



Better battery stats...

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

There you go, Prawn.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Also F this. Go open tapatalk on your own if you want
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The "in line" button. Don't press it. Your pic will be at the bottom of your post, but it will be visible in Tapatalk.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 24, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup guys

Click to collapse



How you doing shadow 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 08:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Feeling like kill myself.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How you doing shadow
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Messed up my laptop again and ended up with reinstallation of windows and a deleted hdd partition.:banghead:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Messed up my laptop again and ended up with reinstallation of windows and a deleted hdd partition.:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And so now your life isn't worth living?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Messed up my laptop again and ended up with reinstallation of windows and a deleted hdd partition.:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's no reason to kill yourself

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How you doing shadow
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing pretty good 
How about you?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 24, 2013)

@Seraz007

You like to report spammers a lot don't u lol


>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @Seraz007
> 
> You like to report spammers a lot don't u lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



<_< 

>_> 

Shh


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The "in line" button. Don't press it. Your pic will be at the bottom of your post, but it will be visible in Tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ah right. That makes sense. 
Too bad we don't have any proper forum browsing applications. 
Forum runner is the only other alternative and navigation is messed up in in that

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




Seraz007 said:


> <_<
> 
> >_>
> 
> Shh

Click to collapse



Stop spamming. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's no reason to kill yourself
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> And so now your life isn't worth living?

Click to collapse



That partition was full of data(deleted) and this happened for 2nd time.

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> That partition was full of data(deleted) and this happened for 2nd time.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, it happened twice? I'm so sorry, I had no idea. You're right. Once is bad enough, but twice obviously means life ain't worth living any more.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ah right. That makes sense.
> Too bad we don't have any proper forum browsing applications.
> Forum runner is the only other alternative and navigation is messed up in in that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk could do with forum runners moderation tools, or forum runner could do with a major overhaul of its ui

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello All!

How is it going for all my frat brothers?

Missed me or not?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello All!
> 
> How is it going for all my frat brothers?
> 
> Missed me or not?

Click to collapse



Who are you again? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who are you again?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



You don't remember m..Oh wait, you trolling me!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> You don't remember m..Oh wait, you trolling me!

Click to collapse



Trolling, me? Never would. How long you been gone? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Trolling, me? Never would. How long you been gone?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Two weeks!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Two weeks!

Click to collapse



Really, that long 

In that case...... 

















































Nope, didn't miss you at all. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 24, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Trolling, me? Never would. How long you been gone?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> Really, that long
> 
> In that case......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me haz Sadz lots of sadz


----------



## cascabel (Oct 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Me haz Sadz lots of sadz

Click to collapse



YOu can always try and disappear for another 2 weeks and see if juggles misses you then.


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> YOu can always try and disappear for another 2 weeks and see if juggles misses you then.

Click to collapse



He won't 

Afternoon, frat


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> He won't
> 
> Afternoon, frat

Click to collapse



Hello

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2013)

cascabel said:


> YOu can always try and disappear for another 2 weeks and see if juggles misses you then.

Click to collapse



And you are? Can't believe your still using my pic as your avatar 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 24, 2013)

Jeff, i swear to God i didnt know what happened to it man. it was just another normal day and it started acting freaking funny all of a sudden  
i tried it with another laptop and still it shows usb debugging needs to be enabled. i flashed cm7 to it and it has been bootlooping ever since. i can go into recovery though...

and guess what? it switchs off within minutes of switching on ( before flashing cm7 ) but stays upto like 30-40 mins if i play music. I swear im not kidding.. this is seriously frustrating. im without a phone from like 3 days! and its just happening when i need the most  my semester is ending and announcements get more frequent..


----------



## kangerX (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello fraternity 

sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 24, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> He won't
> 
> Afternoon, frat

Click to collapse



Hey Meph. How's it going?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Jeff, i swear to God i didnt know what happened to it man. it was just another normal day and it started acting freaking funny all of a sudden
> i tried it with another laptop and still it shows usb debugging needs to be enabled. i flashed cm7 to it and it has been bootlooping ever since. i can go into recovery though...
> 
> and guess what? it switchs off within minutes of switching on ( before flashing cm7 ) but stays upto like 30-40 mins if i play music. I swear im not kidding.. this is seriously frustrating. im without a phone from like 3 days! and its just happening when i need the most  my semester is ending and announcements get more frequent..

Click to collapse



Ouch that's sux bro 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey Meph. How's it going?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey prawn. Not too bad, yourself?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Jeff, i swear to God i didnt know what happened to it man. it was just another normal day and it started acting freaking funny all of a sudden
> i tried it with another laptop and still it shows usb debugging needs to be enabled. i flashed cm7 to it and it has been bootlooping ever since. i can go into recovery though...
> 
> and guess what? it switchs off within minutes of switching on ( before flashing cm7 ) but stays upto like 30-40 mins if i play music. I swear im not kidding.. this is seriously frustrating. im without a phone from like 3 days! and its just happening when i need the most  my semester is ending and announcements get more frequent..

Click to collapse



Start fresh, un install all your drivers, adb, the whole lot. Go through the whole process from scratch. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 24, 2013)

And if that fails, you can try Whitehawkx Froyo KB5.

It wants you to disable voodoo, but we're so far past that that I don't know what it will do.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 24, 2013)

My baby sister has a fever, and a tonsil infection. She's been really sad all day. She's really hot too.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My baby sister has a fever, and a tonsil infection. She's been really sad all day. She's really hot too.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



That's terrible. Hope she feels better.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 25, 2013)

yeah pup, all the best for little sister! sup frat

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> My baby sister has a fever, and a tonsil infection. She's been really sad all day. She's really hot too.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



I'm sorry pup...

I hope she feels better

>^.^< Meow n7 2013 sent this


----------



## Groot (Oct 25, 2013)

hey sir jeff

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hey sir jeff
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Hey proper Eren how are you doing 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And you are? Can't believe your still using my pic as your avatar
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



You're* 
Got zero ideas for a new avatar. So i'll stick with this one.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey proper Eren how are you doing
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



LOL i love the sig 



It's mofo freaking friday people! Where iz parteh?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> LOL i love the sig
> 
> 
> 
> It's mofo freaking friday people! Where iz parteh?

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## roofrider (Oct 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Wut happened? Why you resize eet?
Only "owntown Jeff Brown" is vizible!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wut happened? Why you resize eet?
> Only "owntown Jeff Brown" is vizible!

Click to collapse



Who is this Owntown entity of which you speak?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wut happened? Why you resize eet?
> Only "owntown Jeff Brown" is vizible!

Click to collapse



Dafaq :what: 

You eat acid again.... 

Oh and I wanna meet owntown he sings like a cool Kat 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## roofrider (Oct 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dafaq :what:
> 
> You eat acid again....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look here:







Pic is only 180x100, grumpy cat is not at all happy.

Err.. 
Looks like my browser trolled me.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 25, 2013)

Just flashed a slim ROM for the first time. I've been addicted to AOKP, now Slim 4.3 (from AOKP 4.1.2). Refreshing change so far.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just flashed a slim ROM for the first time. I've been addicted to AOKP, now Slim 4.3 (from AOKP 4.1.2). Refreshing change so far.

Click to collapse



Ive been hooked on slim since I first flashed it

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 25, 2013)

It's missing some features I'm used to, but this far seems worth the sacrifice.


----------



## roofrider (Oct 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ive been hooked on slim since I first flashed it
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Are PAC and Carbon similar? Have not tried PAC.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Are PAC and Carbon similar? Have not tried PAC.

Click to collapse



Ive not tried carbon 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## roofrider (Oct 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ive not tried carbon
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



On paper both these roms incorporate features from PA, AOKP, Slim and CM so they must be kinda similar.
I crave for customizations, doubt if Slim will satisfy me.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Hey prawn. Not too bad, yourself?

Click to collapse



Same old. Nothing different 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> On paper both these roms incorporate features from PA, AOKP, Slim and CM so they must be kinda similar.
> I crave for customizations, doubt if Slim will satisfy me.

Click to collapse



I don't know, with a little work, I've got almost everything I like about AOKP, but slimmer, faster, and with a few nice extras.

Backup your stuff up and give it a shot.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Oct 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I don't know, with a little work, I've got almost everything I like about AOKP, but slimmer, faster, and with a few nice extras.
> 
> Backup your stuff up and give it a shot.

Click to collapse



Ahh Jeremy, none can resist the slim. 


Also guys something's wrong with me, I'm on stock touchwiz for more than a month (rooted and debloated). I don't feel the urge to flash a custom firmware. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Oct 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I don't know, with a little work, I've got almost everything I like about AOKP, but slimmer, faster, and with a few nice extras.
> 
> Backup your stuff up and give it a shot.

Click to collapse



I have not tried all the roms yet, been using only Carbon. I'll give all of them a shot before settling for one i like the most.
Lol, it took me days to familiarize myself with Carbon's features, i still get lost though. 



deathnotice01 said:


> Also guys something's wrong with me, I'm on stock touchwiz for more than a month (rooted and debloated). I don't feel the urge to flash a custom firmware.

Click to collapse



Don't you want Pie and Halo and other stuff?


----------



## Groot (Oct 25, 2013)

dn iz retired in flashzzsing rums nao hahaha, evening guys

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea you were trolled lol cause I've always been able to see it. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## roofrider (Oct 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea you were trolled lol cause I've always been able to see it.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



I'll be sure to grab a screenshot next time. :sly:


----------



## Groot (Oct 25, 2013)

wut are u guyz talkin'?

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## roofrider (Oct 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> wut are u guyz talkin'?

Click to collapse



Oh it's nuffin.


----------



## Groot (Oct 25, 2013)

okioki roofie 

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

Fake builds
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2496483 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 25, 2013)

what of it gogeta?

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

i would want to flame the op of it but i dont wanna be banned again :sly:

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> what of it gogeta?
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That guy is ashrjt from x8 forums, banned once.

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 25, 2013)

oh, the faker... report it gog!

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## roofrider (Oct 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i would want to flame the op of it but i dont wanna be banned again :sly:
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Lol, you were banned?


----------



## Groot (Oct 25, 2013)

yes, back when i confronted a false dev, faking everyone else in our forums

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> yes, back when i confronted a false dev, faking everyone else in our forums
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



I would go on and on about it but I think I would prefer keeping my mouth shut. Wouldn't make a difference anyway. So why care

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

Also, I wonder if any other GB member even visits this thread nowadays.  Seems like I am the only GB member left here 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I would go on and on about it but I think I would prefer keeping my mouth shut. Wouldn't make a difference anyway. So why care
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gb? Gingerbread?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Gb? Gingerbread?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. Ghost Balls

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No. Ghost Balls
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah. Ok

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No. Ghost Balls
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup prawn. That's a nice idea for a sig, "i iz a ghost, and i haz ballz." 

Edit: alan's still active,i think.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Sup prawn. That's a nice idea for a sig, "i iz a ghost, and i haz ballz."
> 
> Edit: alan's still active,i think.

Click to collapse



DN rarely posts. 
You lurk. 
Apex is missing(busy). 
QuantumFoam is nowhere to be found on OT after he became a mod 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 25, 2013)

What happened to axis_drummer and skinny


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> DN rarely posts.
> You lurk.
> Apex is missing(busy).
> QuantumFoam is nowhere to be found on OT after he became a mod
> ...

Click to collapse



Everyone lurks as well you know. This thread seems to have gone down hill of late, not just because the GB don't post. This thread is 1 year old next month and the quality seems to have died. I was reading back from the start yesterday and you can see a definite decline. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## gmaster1 (Oct 25, 2013)

well thats just ot for you. most threads that have made it this far have either died soon forever after or live on without loosing quality.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## cascabel (Oct 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> DN rarely posts.
> You lurk.
> Apex is missing(busy).
> QuantumFoam is nowhere to be found on OT after he became a mod
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't even lurk as much as i used to. Free time's hard to find nowadays.





jugg1es said:


> Everyone lurks as well you know. This thread seems to have gone down hill of late, not just because the GB don't post. This thread is 1 year old next month and the quality seems to have died. I was reading back from the start yesterday and you can see a definite decline.
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Good god you reread the op?   gotta agree though. Posts we used to have are few and far between nowadays. Not blaming anyone. Guess we ran out of topics eh?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2013)

cascabel said:


> I can't even lurk as much as i used to. Free time's hard to find nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the thread lost its way rather than subjects, how many people that post here now have actually read the op 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 25, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I think the thread lost its way rather than subjects, how many people that post here now have actually read the op
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



I've never read the op 








Hi people. 
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey BD.

I think there are some who contribute just fine without reading or adhering to the OP. If most did, though, it would help.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 25, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I've never read the op
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Teh kitteh 


>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hey BD.
> 
> I think there are some who contribute just fine without reading or adhering to the OP. If most did, though, it would help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is what I'm getting at. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hey BD.
> 
> I think there are some who contribute just fine without reading or adhering to the OP. If most did, though, it would help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt reading the OP will change the way people post. It might but i doubt it. If the thread has to change, the people posting here has to change the way they post. And 75% of the people who made this thread what it is are now are either extremely busy or have quit xda. Apex, Undercover, Deadly, Sleepy, Vee, Ichigo, Axis, SpiritFyre, flastnoles and the list goes on and on. Those are just some of the names that came into my mind. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 25, 2013)

That's why I said adhere to as well.

Don't forget that prawn guy. He's cool.

It's easy to miss the good stuff for those that don't read every page, because it gets buried. That long autism talk, for instance, is part of what made the thread what it was: real life talk and bonding.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 25, 2013)

I've always felt like since I came into this thread the quality started to decline 

- Amp Milk


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's why I said adhere to as well.
> 
> Don't forget that prawn guy. He's cool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I miss some of the 'real life' stuff that used to go on in here. Your right, it is what made this thread. Speaking of which I wonder how @Axis_Drummer is doing with his daughter now really hope they are doing well. 






Wolf Pup said:


> I've always felt like since I came into this thread the quality started to decline
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Nah,  your ok Pup. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I've always felt like since I came into this thread the quality started to decline
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



You are a good example of someone who was a little annoying and turned into a shining example of youth in the frat.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You are a good example of someone who was a little annoying and turned into a shining example of youth in the frat.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Thanks 

- Amp Milk


----------



## Groot (Oct 25, 2013)

hi frat, what's the problem?

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi frat, what's the problem?
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Just that 40000 posts ago this thread had more character. We danced, drunkenly, on the line between irreverent and meaningful, stumbling gloriously into both domains.

You're cool. No worries. I honestly think it used to be worse a few months ago than it is now.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You are a good example of someone who was a little annoying and turned into a shining example of youth in the frat.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37603481

That is all

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

Reading through old posts reminded me how much you guys have taught me.

I love you all. Thank you. 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

Good read, pizza. That was a fun day. Yet, nobody actually told me to screw off. I'm a little disappointed.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Good read, pizza. That was a fun day. Yet, nobody actually told me to screw off. I'm a little disappointed.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



If it will make you happy...

Screw off!!



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

Reported.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
Lulznoididnt


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Reported.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You're scaring me.






Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37603481
> 
> That is all
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pizza, look what I added below my sig in an edit on that last post.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Pizza, look what I added below my sig in an edit on that last post.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



*sigh of relief*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46508016



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well played.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Oct 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *sigh of relief*
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 26, 2013)

veeman said:


>

Click to collapse



Tapatalk trolled me into thinking it was animated. I waited for like 3 minutes for something to happen.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I miss some of the 'real life' stuff that used to go on in here. Your right, it is what made this thread. Speaking of which I wonder how @Axis_Drummer is doing with his daughter now really hope they are doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened to his daughter?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Jeff, i swear to God i didnt know what happened to it man. it was just another normal day and it started acting freaking funny all of a sudden
> i tried it with another laptop and still it shows usb debugging needs to be enabled. i flashed cm7 to it and it has been bootlooping ever since. i can go into recovery though...
> 
> and guess what? it switchs off within minutes of switching on ( before flashing cm7 ) but stays upto like 30-40 mins if i play music. I swear im not kidding.. this is seriously frustrating. im without a phone from like 3 days! and its just happening when i need the most  my semester is ending and announcements get more frequent..

Click to collapse



Bro if you need a phone, I still have the Galaxy Y somewhere in my stuff, I can mail you the G Y or any of my other phones. 
Send it back after getting the vibrant straight. 


Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Everyone lurks as well you know. This thread seems to have gone down hill of late, not just because the GB don't post. This thread is 1 year old next month and the quality seems to have died. I was reading back from the start yesterday and you can see a definite decline.
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



It's not just this thread
I remember a year back, threads like ban the person above you and tpam were hilarious 
Always kept me entertained but now there's nothing amusing about the ban thread and the tpam thread has been locked because people stopped playing it and turned it to a discussion thread
The whole of OT isn't how it used to be


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

I was away for a week and after i returned i took my own time in getting back to OT and this thread thinking i really wouldn't have missed anything, but i was very wrong. Reading all that autism convo showed me what i had really missed and what this thread was (is?) all about.
And now that i'm here everyone is off to bed! 
Had the mafia still been here OT wouldn't be like this.

And Ichigo is banned? Dahell!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

Im off from bed....

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I was away for a week and after i returned i took my own time in getting back to OT and this thread thinking i really wouldn't have missed anything, but i was very wrong. Reading all that autism convo showed me what i had really missed and what this thread was (is?) all about.
> And now that i'm here everyone is off to bed!
> Had the mafia still been here OT wouldn't be like this.
> 
> And Ichigo is banned? Dahell!

Click to collapse



The mafia wouldn't have lasted much longer anyways.

Which is really depressing IMO, that thread, just the people and funny things in there, saved me from doing some pretty stupid things with my life. It's over now, I enjoy the occasional Hangouts chat with some of the members, but... I really do agree with you, that thread shaped what OT was, and when it shut down, so did the glorious OT that we all wanted.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

So, change of topic.. Who got Windows 8.1 here? I got so tired of Win8 that I went to Win7 in my laptop. Too lazy to try 8.1 now

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So, change of topic.. Who got Windows 8.1 here? I got so tired of Win8 that I went to Win7 in my laptop. Too lazy to try 8.1 now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I tried win8 on my cousin's lappy, he didn't have that start menu software installed and i hated the metro ui.
From what i read 8.1 brings back the start button which redirects you to the metro ui (really M$? ), so i'm pretty sure i'll hate 8.1 too.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 26, 2013)

@jugg1es
My daughter and I are doing great! Thank you for thinking of us.. Means a lot. 

I know I said I'd be back in here talking with everyone more often but, I haven't actually followed thru with that :/ sorry guys. I'm OFFICIALLY BACK now! 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I tried win8 on my cousin's lappy, he didn't that start menu software installed and i hated the metro ui.
> From what i read 8.1 brings back the start button which redirects you to the metro ui (really M$? ), so i'm pretty sure i'll hate 8.1 too.

Click to collapse



They messed up the desktop version with 8. Its a tablet OS. I mean, who the hell needs tiles half the size of your desktop? I could click on an icon without any problem, thank you MS.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @jugg1es
> My daughter and I are doing great! Thank you for thinking of us.. Means a lot.
> 
> I know I said I'd be back in here talking with everyone more often but, I haven't actually followed thru with that :/ sorry guys. I'm OFFICIALLY BACK now!
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup?
Has the custody battle been settled?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

I like the performance of win8 and start/shutdown time, but it messes with my graphics card :/
7 is best!

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sup?
> Has the custody battle been settled?

Click to collapse



It has. I have full custody though I've agreed to let my ex see her every other weekend. Things have been great aside from all the work I've been doing lately though. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It has. I have full custody though I've agreed to let my ex see her every other weekend. Things have been great aside from all the work I've been doing lately though.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Awesome! :highfive:
Another reason to have a party!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It has. I have full custody though I've agreed to let my ex see her every other weekend. Things have been great aside from all the work I've been doing lately though.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Good man. How does the little one feel about it all?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Awesome! :highfive:
> Another reason to have a party!

Click to collapse



Hell yea  I could definitely use a good party night. Haven't actually had time, but it's all the same really. I've actually quit drinking.. :thumbup:







jRi0T68 said:


> Good man. How does the little one feel about it all?
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



She seems so much more happy than when she was with her mother all the time. Anyone can tell  It's just great to see her EVERYDAY. The only thing is... She's growing way too fast haha. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just bought my 12 yr old son size 13 men's shoes. Growing too fast indeed.

Very glad to hear she's happy. Seeing her smiling daily is the most important thing.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just bought my 12 yr old son size 13 men's shoes. Growing too fast indeed.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Holy tits!
12 years old and wearing a size 13? That's pretty bad ass honestly. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 26, 2013)

Good day fellows  Lawl I have 269 posts and 270 thanks  Pro enough :3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Holy tits!
> 12 years old and wearing a size 13? That's pretty bad ass honestly. :thumbup:
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yep. He's about 5'9". Going to be huge. But, he'd rather play bass than basketball.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yep. He's about 5'9". Going to be huge. But, he'd rather play bass than basketball.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I actually think that's awesome. I hope he picks up on it well. Good bass players are extremely hard to come by. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

We totally support it. Let him be a Rockstar. Lol.

He's got an electric guitar, too. Seems to have natural talent to play by ear on both, just needs to practice more.

We decided recently that we won't let him play video games without practicing first. 30 mins. bass=60 minutes games.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 26, 2013)

Morning guys 
@Axis_Drummer I think of all you guys when your not around, just like to know things are working out for you all when your not here shooting the breeze
_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It has. I have full custody though I've agreed to let my ex see her every other weekend. Things have been great aside from all the work I've been doing lately though.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Real glad to hear that man. I know your daughter means a lot to you. She's in good hands. 


Edit: have to admit reading jr, axis, jugg, jeff, etc talk about their children makes me envious. My dad passed away when i was 7 so i really can't say i know how it is to have a father.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Real glad to hear that man. I know your daughter means a lot to you. She's in good hands.
> 
> 
> Edit: have to admit reading jr, axis, jugg, jeff, etc talk about their children makes me envious. My dad passed away when i was 7 so i really can't say i know how it is to have a father.

Click to collapse



You're a good man with a level head. I'd bet given the opportunity, you'd make a great dad.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You're a good man with a level head. I'd bet given the opportunity, you'd make a great dad.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. Means a lot. :beer:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> And Ichigo is banned? Dahell!

Click to collapse



Do you know what he did? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Do you know what he did?

Click to collapse



Nope and the ruddy search has been down for hours now so haven't a clue.
He'll be back.


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Nope and the ruddy search has been down for hours now so haven't a clue.
> He'll be back.

Click to collapse



Now i'm curious as well. He's making getting banned into a hobby. :what:


----------



## Groot (Oct 26, 2013)

evening guys

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> It has. I have full custody though I've agreed to let my ex see her every other weekend. Things have been great aside from all the work I've been doing lately though.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Awesome man  I wanted to ask those stuff but it seems everyone beat me to it :'D 

Welcome back BTW 




Gogeta said:


> I like the performance of win8 and start/shutdown time, but it messes with my graphics card :/
> 7 is best!
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Startup up time is good in win8, I will give it that but the UX is absolutely horrible

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> Now i'm curious as well. He's making getting banned into a hobby. :what:

Click to collapse






roofrider said:


> Nope and the ruddy search has been down for hours now so haven't a clue.
> He'll be back.

Click to collapse



Had have known if you guys ever cared to open hangouts :thumbdown:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Oct 26, 2013)

boring evening in here... 

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Awesome man  I wanted to ask those stuff but it seems everyone beat me to it :'D
> 
> Welcome back BTW
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean UI?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Had have known if you guys ever cared to open hangouts :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



Guilty as charged.  

Boring indeed Eren.


----------



## Groot (Oct 26, 2013)

hello roofie, how are you?

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

Exam from Monday :|

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 26, 2013)

good luck man, btw, why dont you pledge in here? pretty nice in here with nice and cool people around you

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

I can post without pledging,

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hello roofie, how are you?

Click to collapse




Doing fine, whatcha upto?


----------



## Groot (Oct 26, 2013)

just chilling... about to sleep, damn my phone really gets laggy with cm10, no matter the tweaks and stuffs to speed it up, might as well consider flashing a gb kernel & rom, @Gogeta what cm7 rom is good for our x8 today?

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## cascabel (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Awesome man  I wanted to ask those stuff but it seems everyone beat me to it :'D
> 
> Welcome back BTW
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I rarely open hangouts, and when i do there's no one there. My timing still sucks.


----------



## Groot (Oct 26, 2013)

me too, my timimg sucks, everytime im wide awake, it's ghost town not only here, but also, all throughout! i wonder why it is :sly:

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> just chilling... about to sleep, damn my phone really gets laggy with cm10, no matter the tweaks and stuffs to speed it up, might as well consider flashing a gb kernel & rom, @Gogeta what cm7 rom is good for our x8 today?
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Currently SDE 3.5 lite 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hey BD.
> 
> I think there are some who contribute just fine without reading or adhering to the OP. If most did, though, it would help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup @jRi0T68 how are you?








DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Teh kitteh
> 
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Sup @DowntownJeffBrown
How are you?


(Awesome kitty is awesome!)
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Currently SDE 3.5 lite
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



is it good? but i have to sacrifice zooper pro if im downgrading,  

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Sup @jRi0T68 how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi BD, it's been a while, how are you?

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 26, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup @jRi0T68 how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm doing pretty good BD. Except my n7 FHD has decided it didn't want to charge anymore. It shows that is charging but it didn't gain any charge. I've tried everything to fix it but still nothing. Just started the Rma process to get a new one. Stupid tablet I hope I don't get a bad one. 

Showed the video of the dancing bird to my son now he's obsessed with it lol. The bird totally dances to the songs words lol.  

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Groot (Oct 26, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup @jRi0T68 how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi BD, it's been a while, how are you?

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> is it good? but i have to sacrifice zooper pro if im downgrading,
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your choice

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 26, 2013)

I feel like I'm going to be sick. I just wiped my SSD. It was intentional though. But I still feel sick.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Groot (Oct 26, 2013)

ouch, that hurts 

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Awesome man  I wanted to ask those stuff but it seems everyone beat me to it :'D
> 
> Welcome back BTW
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This 







roofrider said:


> Guilty as charged.
> 
> Boring indeed Eren.

Click to collapse






bad roofy




cascabel said:


> I rarely open hangouts, and when i do there's no one there. My timing still sucks.

Click to collapse



There's nearly always someone there,  you just have to wait a bit, not open hangouts, say hi and go 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I feel like I'm going to be sick. I just wiped my SSD. It was intentional though. But I still feel sick.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Install linux that should make you feel better.



jugg1es said:


> This
> ...
> bad roofy
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse




I'll try to make it.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Install linux that should make you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This time of day is always good 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm doing pretty good BD. Except my n7 FHD has decided it didn't want to charge anymore. It shows that is charging but it didn't gain any charge. I've tried everything to fix it but still nothing. Just started the Rma process to get a new one. Stupid tablet I hope I don't get a bad one.

Click to collapse



Sux man.
I'm starting to see some kind of a spot around the nexus logo on the back of mine. 



jugg1es said:


> This time of day is always good
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



Dinner time here and Despicable Me 2 time afterwards. 
I have just enough time to say hi and bye.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You mean UI?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope. I meant UX. User Experience

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi BD, it's been a while, how are you?
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Hello! @Eren Jaeger






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm doing pretty good BD. Except my n7 FHD has decided it didn't want to charge anymore. It shows that is charging but it didn't gain any charge. I've tried everything to fix it but still nothing. Just started the Rma process to get a new one. Stupid tablet I hope I don't get a bad one.
> 
> Showed the video of the dancing bird to my son now he's obsessed with it lol. The bird totally dances to the songs words lol.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse




awesome dancing bird is awesome!






roofrider said:


> Install linux that should make you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, but not just any Linux distro....he should install gentoo... right @dexter93
:what:
Also sup @roofrider

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Hello! @Eren Jaeger
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup BD..  Haven't seen you around these parts for quite some time 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

Who's watching El Classico? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey BD.

Morning/Afternoon frat.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Hey BD.
> 
> Morning/Afternoon frat.

Click to collapse



Good night here


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Yes, but not just any Linux distro....he should install gentoo... right @dexter93
> :what:
> Also sup @roofrider

Click to collapse



Hi! Looooong time!!
How are them birds doing?



Prawesome said:


> Who's watching El Classico?

Click to collapse



Not me.
I'm still cursing myself for missing Arsenal's game today!  :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hi! Looooong time!!
> How are them birds doing?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha
Barca just won 2-1. Terrible game by RM tbh.. And also a terrific chip shot by Sanchez from outside the penalty box. You missed a lot 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sux man.
> I'm starting to see some kind of a spot around the nexus logo on the back of mine.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it more visible when you clean it like if it's wet? My first one had that. It's like where the glue for the letters leaked out before it dried.  Take a damp cloth and wipe over it and u will see it much easier. I use lens wipes to clean ask my electronics and that's how I would always see it. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hahaha
> Barca just won 2-1. Terrible game by RM tbh.. And also a terrific chip shot by Sanchez from outside the penalty box. You missed a lot

Click to collapse



I'll catch the highlights. 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Is it more visible when you clean it like if it's wet? My first one had that. It's like where the glue for the letters leaked out before it dried.  Take a damp cloth and wipe over it and u will see it much easier. I use lens wipes to clean ask my electronics and that's how I would always see it.

Click to collapse



I have not tried cleaning it with a wet cloth yet, will try that thanks! I have a feeling the heat from gaming and stuff is causing it, dunno.
I think I have an old lens cleaning kit lying around somewhere, hope it works. :fingers-crossed:
I don't care as long as it doesn't spread or something


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'll catch the highlights.
> 
> 
> I have not tried cleaning it with a wet cloth yet, will try that thanks! I have a feeling the heat from gaming and stuff is causing it, dunno.
> I think I have an old lens cleaning kit lying around somewhere, hope it works. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Gonna watch the Chelsea vs Man City match tomorrow? I don't usually watch football but I am so excited about these two games... Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Gonna watch the Chelsea vs Man City match tomorrow? I don't usually watch football but I am so excited about these two games... Lol

Click to collapse



Well if time permits i might, i usually only watch Arsenal matches.. the rest seem boring because i don't support any of them. 

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

Aaaaand i'm off! Night people!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Well if time permits i might, i usually only watch Arsenal matches.. the rest seem boring because i don't support any of them.

Click to collapse



Lol. I have a list of my favourite teams and I watch some of their matches when I am bored/feel excited about it. Chelsea, Man City, Barca.. Three of my fav with Barca as my favourite. Never been a huge fan of Arsenal, don't know why.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol. I have a list of my favourite teams and I watch some of their matches when I am bored/feel excited about it. Chelsea, Man City, Barca.. Three of my fav with Barca as my favourite. Never been a huge fan of Arsenal, don't know why..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's because you might not have had a chance to see them a play few years back when the team had Thierry Henry and all, they were unbeaten for one full season. "The Invincibles "!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That's because you might not have had a chance to see them a play few years back when the team had Thierry Henry and all, they were unbeaten for one full season. "The Invincibles "!

Click to collapse



I LOVED Arsenal when they had Henry, mostly because they had Henry. Lost interest in Arsenal after he retired. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I LOVED Arsenal when they had Henry, mostly because they had Henry. Lost interest in Arsenal after he retired.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He's not retired, he's still playing for New York Red Bulls, he made an Arsenal return last year but i know what you mean. Hope he makes another return. Once a gunner, always a gunner.

I'm off i'm off!!!11!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'll catch the highlights.
> 
> 
> I have not tried cleaning it with a wet cloth yet, will try that thanks! I have a feeling the heat from gaming and stuff is causing it, dunno.
> ...

Click to collapse



No I'm not saying a wet cloth will fix it. I'm just saying if you use a cloth and it damp then you wipe around the logo you will see the spot more for a second. Cause when I use my lens wipes I could see the spot on my old one more. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> He's not retired, he's still playing for New York Red Bulls, he made an Arsenal return last year but i know what you mean. Hope he makes another return. Once a gunner, always a gunner.
> 
> I'm off i'm off!!!11!!

Click to collapse



Nah. He's retired to me 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Sup BD..  Haven't seen you around these parts for quite some time
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup @Prawsome 
How are you?







Mephikun said:


> Hey BD.
> 
> Morning/Afternoon frat.

Click to collapse






Hello @Mephikun




roofrider said:


> Hi! Looooong time!!
> How are them birds doing?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Moon doggie says hi!
The parakeets are ummm.....chirpy. 
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 26, 2013)

Man, these birds are awesome!

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 26, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup @Prawsome
> How are you?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am good BD. What about you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup @jRi0T68 how are you?
> 
> 
> (Awesome kitty is awesome!)
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We just had 3 special taskforce officers in our house, reporting a kid who threatened to shoot everyone at the school with his dad's guns.

Other than that, we're okay.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 26, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We just had 3 special taskforce officers in our house, reporting a kid who threatened to shoot everyone at the school with his dad's guns.
> 
> Other than that, we're okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow bro that's crazy...  The world just isn't what it used to be anymore. Or maybe I just notice these things more now as I have a Lil one to protect. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## undercover (Oct 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wow bro that's crazy...  The world just isn't what it used to be anymore. Or maybe I just notice these things more now as I have a Lil one to protect.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Every next generation says that. If you look at the big picture of history, it's just going in circles. Harry Harrison in one of his books described history as a spiral. If you look from the top, every so often history repeats itself. 

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Man, these birds are awesome!
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you! 
Also hi.
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I am good BD. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm okay. Got some big changes coming up soon. Wish me luck please. (I really need it)







jRi0T68 said:


> We just had 3 special taskforce officers in our house, reporting a kid who threatened to shoot everyone at the school with his dad's guns.
> 
> Other than that, we're okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad you're okay. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> I am good BD. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm okay. Got some big changes coming up soon. Wish me luck please. (I really need it)







jRi0T68 said:


> We just had 3 special taskforce officers in our house, reporting a kid who threatened to shoot everyone at the school with his dad's guns.
> 
> Other than that, we're okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad you're okay. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 26, 2013)

With my wife's profession, a lot of parents go to her with this stuff instead of police. It's frighteningly normal.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am good BD. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm okay. Got some big changes coming up soon. Wish me luck please. (I really need it)







jRi0T68 said:


> We just had 3 special taskforce officers in our house, reporting a kid who threatened to shoot everyone at the school with his dad's guns.
> 
> Other than that, we're okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad you're okay. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> Every next generation says that. If you look at the big picture of history, it's just going in circles. Harry Harrison in one of his books described history as a spiral. If you look from the top, every so often history repeats itself.
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse



That's very true 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

What's going on everybody?
Hope everyone is well.

On another note.. Anyone use ecigs or personal vapes? I'm just curious. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> Every next generation says that. If you look at the big picture of history, it's just going in circles. Harry Harrison in one of his books described history as a spiral. If you look from the top, every so often history repeats itself.
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse



Can relate to this easily. Kept thinking how my generation is always being told by the previous generation how our lifestyle is worse/not as good when compared to theirs when they were kids like our music tastes for example. Then I think this previous generation must have gone through the same thing with the generation prior to theirs. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Can relate to this easily. Kept thinking how my generation is always being told by the previous generation how our lifestyle is worse/not as good when compared to theirs when they were kids like our music tastes for example. Then I think this previous generation must have gone through the same thing with the generation prior to theirs.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse









_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> What's going on everybody?
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> On another note.. Anyone use ecigs or personal vapes? I'm just curious.
> ...

Click to collapse



We've done this 
How did you get on? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> What's going on everybody?
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> On another note.. Anyone use ecigs or personal vapes? I'm just curious.
> ...

Click to collapse



We've done this 
How did you get on? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

@jugg1es I work at a vape shop now actually. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> We just had 3 special taskforce officers in our house, reporting a kid who threatened to shoot everyone at the school with his dad's guns.
> 
> Other than that, we're okay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Crazy







Axis_Drummer said:


> What's going on everybody?
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> On another note.. Anyone use ecigs or personal vapes? I'm just curious.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Axis! How are you?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello Axis! How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'm good. Yourself?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm good. Yourself?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm good I guess.

(I'm terrible at making good conversations )

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## cascabel (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm good. Yourself?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey axis. Do you use ecigs/vapes yourself? Got an ecig as a gift a few months back, but i never use it as i don't like the taste. Some friends use vape and i'm thinking of trying it out (yeah, i smoke. ).

Edit: dunno if that makes sense. They are different, right? Vapes and ecigs, i mean.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm good I guess.
> 
> (I'm terrible at making good conversations )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha I hear you there. I'm actually setting up some shelves in the shop I'm working at now. Its a vape shop called Vape Locker. Nice place. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> Hey axis. Do you use ecigs/vapes yourself? Got an ecig as a gift a few months back, but i never use it as i don't like the taste. Some friends use vape and i'm thinking of trying it out (yeah, i smoke. ).

Click to collapse



I use a personal vape. The vamo v3 with a protank 2 to be exact. They're awesome. And I'm currently stuck on the Caramel Apple flavor that I made up here at the shop. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha I hear you there. I'm actually setting up some shelves in the shop I'm working at now. Its a vape shop called Vape Locker. Nice place.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hmm...interesting.

I saw your custody battle ended, glad that's all worked out 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hmm...interesting.
> 
> I saw your custody battle ended, glad that's all worked out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! Finally. 
I hate that it had to be that way, but I'm doing what I feel is best for my daughter. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



That's for sure :laugh:

And welcome back axis 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 27, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup @Prawsome
> How are you?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoa that's one cool bird 
It won't fly away if you get it outside the cage?







Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha I hear you there. I'm actually setting up some shelves in the shop I'm working at now. Its a vape shop called Vape Locker. Nice place.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back axis 
Did you stop drumming too like skinny? 
Why not try setting up a band with a bunch of talented music players


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whoa that's one cool bird
> It won't fly away if you get it outside the cage?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah. Moon doggie is hand fed. He's very tame...and he loves to bite my kb and steal my caps lock key. :what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whoa that's one cool bird
> It won't fly away if you get it outside the cage?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still drumming. I'll never stop 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's going on everybody?
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> On another note.. Anyone use ecigs or personal vapes? I'm just curious.
> ...

Click to collapse



I got my wife started on Blu to help cut down on cigs. Works well, but she's far too impatient to actually use the better stuff because of refilling the liquid.

Me? Not a smoker or vaper, but I like the smell.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I got my wife started on Blu to help cut down on cigs. Works well, but she's far too impatient to actually use the better stuff because of refilling the liquid.
> 
> Me? Not a smoker or vaper, but I like the smell.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know what you mean as far as refilling the liquid and changing coils go, but in the long run, it's worth it. Also you have a much better flavor choice of liquids with the actual vapes. To me, the blu cigs are horrible in every aspect haha. I don't like those nor the logic ecigs. But to each his own eh? 

And yes, the smell is so much better than cigarettes. Hell sometimes it's even as good as potpourri lol and sometimes better. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey axis nice to see you here... 

What's a good starting level vape that's not a piece of crap? Or even what are the prices on one like you have? I'm a smoker and these interest me as a way to stopping. I've just gotten worse and worse as time goes on. Even if I can cut back from using a vape it would be good. Is their any online places or does your shop sell online? 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey axis nice to see you here...
> 
> What's a good starting level vape that's not a piece of crap? Or even what are the prices on one like you have? I'm a smoker and these interest me as a way to stopping. I've just gotten worse and worse as time goes on. Even if I can cut back from using a vape it would be good. Is their any online places or does your shop sell online?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Honestly you might want to just start out with an evod or ego starter kit. We have kits at our shop for $29 which includes a battery, charger, carrying pouch, tank and 18ml bottle of liquid. Any flavor you want of coarse, and we have 36 currently to choose from. We don't have our website up at the moment, but we'll be glad to ship you whatever you need if you'd like to call us. I can also send you a couple of websites to check out if you'd rather do that. 

A mod like I have can be found online anywhere from $35 to $60 depending on where you get them. Though I still recommend you try a simple starter kit so you don't waste money should you not like the product. 

I can send you a list of the flavors we have if you'd like as well, but I'll let you decide on what you'd want. I don't want to overwhelm you with so much info right off the bat lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Honestly you might want to just start out with an evod or ego starter kit. We have kits at our shop for $29 which includes a battery, charger, carrying pouch, tank and 18ml bottle of liquid. Any flavor you want of coarse, and we have 36 currently to choose from. We don't have our website up at the moment, but we'll be glad to ship you whatever you need if you'd like to call us. I can also send you a couple of websites to check out if you'd rather do that.
> 
> A mod like I have can be found online anywhere from $35 to $60 depending on where you get them. Though I still recommend you try a simple starter kit so you don't waste money should you not like the product.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I'll PM you my email. I'll try one of the starter kits and buy it from you guys. Id rather spend my money there as you work there. Could you send the liquid u said you made? The camel apple one that sounds good lol for the 18ml bottle. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes I'll PM you my email. I'll try one of the starter kits and buy it from you guys. Id rather spend my money there as you work there. Could you send the liquid u said you made? The camel apple one that sounds good lol for the 18ml bottle.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



I can send you any liquid you'd like man. I've made about 10 or so flavors that we carry in the shop myself. If you want, on Monday, I can send some pictures of the different colors we have for the starter kit as well as all the flavors to your email so that you can decide from there exactly what you want. 

Also let me ask.. How much do you smoke daily? I ask due to the fact that we make the liquids with different nicotine levels depending on how much a person smokes. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I can send you any liquid you'd like man. I've made about 10 or so flavors that we carry in the shop myself. If you want, on Monday, I can send some pictures of the different colors we have for the starter kit as well as all the flavors to your email so that you can decide from there exactly what you want.
> 
> Also let me ask.. How much do you smoke daily? I ask due to the fact that we make the liquids with different nicotine levels depending on how much a person smokes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That will work great if u can email me on Monday... 

I smoke about a 15-20 cigarettes a day. More when I'm at work actually and less at home. 

And thank u :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That will work great if u can email me on Monday...
> 
> I smoke about a 15-20 cigarettes a day. More when I'm at work actually and less at home.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Ok, what I'll do is send you two bottles. One that has 6mg of nicotine and another of the same flavor with 16 mg of nicotine. The extra bottle will be on me bro. I'm going to do that because I don't want you to get a bottle that just isn't enough nic or too much nic :thumbup: 

Also I should say, we can custom make any liquid you want with any nicotine level you want. So keep that in mind man.   Again, I don't want to overwhelm you ha

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ok, what I'll do is send you two bottles. One that has 6mg of nicotine and another of the same flavor with 16 mg of nicotine. The extra bottle will be on me bro. I'm going to do that because I don't want you to get a bottle that just isn't enough nic or too much nic :thumbup:
> 
> Also I should say, we can custom make any liquid you want with any nicotine level you want. So keep that in mind man.   Again, I don't want to overwhelm you ha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha awesome I really appreciate it. Looking forward to trying it out 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha awesome I really appreciate it. Looking forward to trying it out
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



No problem at all man. If I can help you quit cigarettes, that'll make me happy. I enjoy the work because it helps people. 

Also, here's my personal mod. It's the Vamo V3 with an evod tank. It also is wrapped with 3m vehicle grade carbon fiber 
http://s7.directupload.net/images/131027/3r8ubt8w.jpg
Please don't mind the mess in the background. I'm in my basement working on liquids and whatnot. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> No problem at all man. If I can help you quit cigarettes, that'll make me happy. I enjoy the work because it helps people.
> 
> Also, here's my personal mod. It's the Vamo V3 with an evod tank. It also is wrapped with 3m vehicle grade carbon fiber
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/131027/3r8ubt8w.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



That is one sweet looking vape :thumbup:

I can see where this would be a very enjoyable job with helping others. I know I personally have been having a hard time quitting. This seems to be a great way to quit cause I've noticed that with smoking and me its about the ritual habit mixed with nicotine. So if I can swap my habit to something similar but not harmful it would be perfect. 

Thanks again and I'll talk to you soon. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That is one sweet looking vape :thumbup:
> 
> I can see where this would be a very enjoyable job with helping others. I know I personally have been having a hard time quitting. This seems to be a great way to quit cause I've noticed that with smoking and me its about the ritual habit mixed with nicotine. So if I can swap my habit to something similar but not harmful it would be perfect.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man. 
And cool, I'll keep in touch. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> No problem at all man. If I can help you quit cigarettes, that'll make me happy. I enjoy the work because it helps people.
> 
> Also, here's my personal mod. It's the Vamo V3 with an evod tank. It also is wrapped with 3m vehicle grade carbon fiber
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/131027/3r8ubt8w.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



thats the basement? looks like my living room  

also, hey guys..


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Sup teejay!!  

Have you got the vibrant working or is it gone? 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> thats the basement? looks like my living room
> 
> also, hey guys..

Click to collapse



Yea its not too shabby. I've got a bunch of space, just have the TV and game system on one side of the room, and my workspace on the other. Though sometimes it all gets mixed up ha

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ok, what I'll do is send you two bottles. One that has 6mg of nicotine and another of the same flavor with 16 mg of nicotine. The extra bottle will be on me bro. I'm going to do that because I don't want you to get a bottle that just isn't enough nic or too much nic :thumbup:
> 
> Also I should say, we can custom make any liquid you want with any nicotine level you want. So keep that in mind man.   Again, I don't want to overwhelm you ha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even water + nicotine  ?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Even water + nicotine  ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol you'd have to just be crazy to want that eh?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol you'd have to just be crazy to want that eh?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Imagine the possibilities 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Imagine the possibilities
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



:|

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> :|
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse








>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I iz sowwy 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 27, 2013)

Holy hell sorry... Wron OP


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

Steve jobs is spamming in android territory

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Oct 27, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Moon doggie says hi!
> The parakeets are ummm.....chirpy.
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oooo he's smilin' at me! 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No I'm not saying a wet cloth will fix it. I'm just saying if you use a cloth and it damp then you wipe around the logo you will see the spot more for a second. Cause when I use my lens wipes I could see the spot on my old one more.

Click to collapse



Gotcha. Now it's barely visible, largely dependent on the lighting and viewing angle currently, so it's not much of a headache now. 

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------




Quantuum4 said:


> Holy hell sorry... Wron OP

Click to collapse



Had you posted them in high res i would've stolen them.


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Steve jobs is spamming in android territory
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Some unknown and ugly Anime character posting in an OT with an X8 :3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 27, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Thank you!
> Also hi.
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck  Good to know considering what you have been through. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol you'd have to just be crazy to want that eh?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Axis, what's your xbox live account? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Good luck  Good to know considering what you have been through.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



xBeardedOnex  
I'm on Battlefield 3 right now. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> xBeardedOnex
> I'm on Battlefield 3 right now.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Will add you today along with jugg 
I liked BF3 on PC. But I am more into games like Fifa, AC, FC3

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Will add you today along with jugg
> I liked BF3 on PC. But I am more into games like Fifa, AC, FC3
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cool cool. I'm more into war games myself. But I also play GTA V and will be getting more games soon now that I have some extra cash. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Cool cool. I'm more into war games myself. But I also play GTA V and will be getting more games soon now that I have some extra cash.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Not a huge fan of GTA but I have been hearing great things about V. Which games are you gonna get? I just got FIFA 14 and planning to buy Arkham Origins soon

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Not a huge fan of GTA but I have been hearing great things about V. Which games are you gonna get? I just got FIFA 14 and planning to buy Arkham Origins soon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not sure actually. I plan on running up to GameStop at some point or just get a subscription with gamefly

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm not sure actually. I plan on running up to GameStop at some point or just get a subscription with gamefly
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Alrightey.. We don't have any game subscription/rental services here, so don't have any option but to buy what we like

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 27, 2013)

@Prawesome That's a bummer. I've never tried gamefly before, but I hear they're pretty good on selection. I know for sure on the 29th I'm getting Battlefield 4 and Assassins Creed Black Flag though \m/ 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Some unknown and ugly Anime character posting in an OT with an X8 :3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



:/

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> :/
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Take it easy... I also have an X8. Well my mom does. But I used to play with it (unlocked BL, rooted, Overclock etc.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @Prawesome That's a bummer. I've never tried gamefly before, but I hear they're pretty good on selection. I know for sure on the 29th I'm getting Battlefield 4 and Assassins Creed Black Flag though \m/
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Same. I want BF4 too. Not sure about Black Flag after the terrible experience called AC3. It made me lose my love for AC. Was a die hard fan of it until I played 3. Guess I will still try out Black Flag. Hard for me to let go of AC that easily. Another game that I am impressed about is Far Cry 3. Pretty impressive open world mechanisms and everything about it is so real and sometimes, gross

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 27, 2013)

Guess I'm the only one waiting for NFS Rivals :l

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Guess I'm the only one waiting for NFS Rivals :l
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



NFS? Don't make me go there :| 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Oct 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Guess I'm the only one waiting for NFS Rivals :l
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



The Crew looks hell lot better

I've found it too similar to Hot Pursuit

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

DLing arkham origins

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 27, 2013)

This stray cat adopted us recently.







Evidently, she has "mommy issues" based on how she sucks on this blanket in her bed on our porch.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This stray cat adopted us recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cute cat. 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## Groot (Oct 27, 2013)

i really hate it when someone discriminates our lovely x8, it's just hurtful...  on the other hand, evening guys

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i really hate it when someone discriminates our lovely x8, it's just hurtful...  on the other hand, evening guys
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Ive got an x8
























Makes a lovely paperweight 

_        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## Groot (Oct 27, 2013)

nice joke lol, at least you guys have to play with high-end devices :sly: my throat is itching 

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nice joke lol, at least you guys have to play with high-end devices :sly: my throat is itching
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



I seriously do have one, it's currently in a drawer. 

_        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ive got an x8
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mayve he tried to unlock bl and now it's just a paperweight

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Mayve he tried to unlock bl and now it's just a paperweight
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Funnily enough is the only one I've not even looked at, turned out on to make sure it works then threw it in a drawer 

_        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Funnily enough is the only one I've not even looked at, turned out on to make sure it works then threw it in a drawer
> 
> _        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



So, it works?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

Obviously as a phone.

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

Obviously as a phone.

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 27, 2013)

i thought as a paperweight :sly:

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

Smartphone

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

Obviously as a phone.

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------

****ing tapatalk still posting old post

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> So, it works?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Works as a phone, makes a better paperweight though 

_        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

When did tapatalk got this

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 27, 2013)

since the day you downloaded it 

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 27, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Nah. Moon doggie is hand fed. He's very tame...and he loves to bite my kb and steal my caps lock key. :what:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Whoa 
I would like my birds to be hand trained but I have no clue how to 
They're finches BTW 
Have like 10 of them







Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm still drumming. I'll never stop
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse




That's awesome 
You could try a band or something just as a side business to earn some extra money 






Prawesome said:


> Same. I want BF4 too. Not sure about Black Flag after the terrible experience called AC3. It made me lose my love for AC. Was a die hard fan of it until I played 3. Guess I will still try out Black Flag. Hard for me to let go of AC that easily. Another game that I am impressed about is Far Cry 3. Pretty impressive open world mechanisms and everything about it is so real and sometimes, gross
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why? 
I loved AC3
Had the best combat system but I did like the story of revelations more


----------



## Groot (Oct 27, 2013)

hi dark

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whoa
> I would like my birds to be hand trained but I have no clue how to
> They're finches BTW
> Have like 10 of them
> ...

Click to collapse



Because its damn boring. First 8 sequences are absolute crap

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi dark
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



Sup eren 







Prawesome said:


> Because its damn boring. First 8 sequences are absolute crap
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree the story wasn't great but I found it fun 
You ever played saints row 3 and 4?
It's the fun cousin of gta 
You can do so much more


----------



## Groot (Oct 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup eren
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nothing much! watching a comedy show, how about you?

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whoa
> I would like my birds to be hand trained but I have no clue how to
> They're finches BTW
> Have like 10 of them
> ...

Click to collapse



Finches are song birds and usually (there are always exceptions to this) are not handfed. 
Hand feeding is generally used for very young psittacine chicks as the birds are fed "formula" from a feeding syringe and begin to equate humans with food and care (some birds begin to think they're human  )
If your birds are not young it's next to impossible to train this way. You can however get some millet sprays and hold them in your hand in the cage. The birds won't touch it at first, but after awhile they may start to land on your hand to eat the delicious delicious millet (millet= potato chips for birds  )
Btw: what type of finches are they?
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This stray cat adopted us recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awww 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> When did tapatalk got this
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*Facepalm*

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2013)

And it begins again 

_        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> And it begins again
> 
> _        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



Sup @Juggles


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Awww
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I mean the 'change password' and 'change email' are new options

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No, I mean the 'change password' and 'change email' are new options
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mine doesn't have that

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup eren
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it weren't for me wanting to see how Desmond's story ended. I would have quit it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 27, 2013)

Axis, hey! Glad to hear things are good on your side. For those who don't know, Axis gave me my name.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mine doesn't have that
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Exactly

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Axis, hey! Glad to hear things are good on your side. For those who don't know, Axis gave me my name.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse





*plot twist*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Exactly
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So why does yours

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm really sad. My system image of Windows is gone, because the partition I was keeping it on, was accidentally destroyed by gparted. I lost a lot.. All my files, downloads, code, settings, everything. Man..

- Amp Milk


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm really sad. My system image of Windows is gone, because the partition I was keeping it on, was accidentally destroyed by gparted. I lost a lot.. All my files, downloads, code, settings, everything. Man..
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro :'(

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm really sad. My system image of Windows is gone, because the partition I was keeping it on, was accidentally destroyed by gparted. I lost a lot.. All my files, downloads, code, settings, everything. Man..
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that pup

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nothing much! watching a comedy show, how about you?
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



Right now going to go to sleep 







FlyGurl said:


> Finches are song birds and usually (there are always exceptions to this) are not handfed.
> Hand feeding is generally used for very young psittacine chicks as the birds are fed "formula" from a feeding syringe and begin to equate humans with food and care (some birds begin to think they're human  )
> If your birds are not young it's next to impossible to train this way. You can however get some millet sprays and hold them in your hand in the cage. The birds won't touch it at first, but after awhile they may start to land on your hand to eat the delicious delicious millet (millet= potato chips for birds  )
> Btw: what type of finches are they?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They're zebra finches
They get new babies every month or two so I'm forced to sell a few once in a while 
I have like 4 grey ones, 3 brown ones and 3 white ones 
My aunt had a parrot that would sit on her shoulder most of the time and go with her to shops 
I want a bird like that 
I guess finches are too small for that 
You interested only in birds or other animals too?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm really sad. My system image of Windows is gone, because the partition I was keeping it on, was accidentally destroyed by gparted. I lost a lot.. All my files, downloads, code, settings, everything. Man..
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



I know that feel.

Sorry to hear that.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Right now going to go to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Zebra finches are awesome! I've had a few myself (when I was a kid) my female zebra finch used to lay eggs in her food bowl sometimes. :what:
Also, I love all animals...but I know a decent amount about birds. 




Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Oct 27, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm really sad. My system image of Windows is gone, because the partition I was keeping it on, was accidentally destroyed by gparted. I lost a lot.. All my files, downloads, code, settings, everything. Man..
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



#keepbackups
Gotta be very careful when playing around with partitions. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> #keepbackups
> Gotta be very careful when playing around with partitions.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



System image= backup.

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Oct 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> System image= backup.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doesn't help much if your backups are on the same partition that just got deleted eh?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> System image= backup.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I store nothing on my system disc, everything is on nas, only thing on my system disc is the system and programs, everything else is on at least two drives including two backups on separate drives 

_        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## Groot (Oct 27, 2013)

damn flu  morning guys

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> System image= backup.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



System image != backup (necessarily)
My system images are just the os and core programs.
My backups are separate and have all my docs, pics, other random crap.
Although I believe you can make a system image with all that stuff included.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 28, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> damn flu  morning guys
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



I feel sorry for you, I had the flu a few weeks back.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 28, 2013)

veeman said:


> #keepbackups
> Gotta be very careful when playing around with partitions.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I've never really had a problem, till yesterday. It was only because of Linux's instability.

- Amp Milk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello guys, 
How are you all? @Jeff Good luck with quitting smoking. @Axis I don't know what it was exactly but it looked cool! 
@teejay is the vibrant working or you killed the nice little phone? 

Qunantum4?!??! 


I had a fight with my best friend and she is not talking with me now 
 

It wasn't even my mistake 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I store nothing on my system disc, everything is on nas, only thing on my system disc is the system and programs, everything else is on at least two drives including two backups on separate drives
> 
> _        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



Yeah, I do the same too but my partitions gets formatted because my hdd is dynamic And windows startup repair doesn't like it :banghead:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Oct 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I store nothing on my system disc, everything is on nas, only thing on my system disc is the system and programs, everything else is on at least two drives including two backups on separate drives
> 
> _        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



More details on the nas please. 
Bunch of hard drives connected to your router?


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> More details on the nas please.
> Bunch of hard drives connected to your router?

Click to collapse



Pretty much, check out raspberry pi projects. 

_        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _


----------



## roofrider (Oct 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pretty much, check out raspberry pi projects.
> 
> _        “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon      _

Click to collapse



Thanks, i'll look into it.
Everytime i read nas only $200 nas devices come to my mind.


----------



## undercover (Oct 28, 2013)

You can use rapi as nas controller? Nice. 

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello guys,
> How are you all? @Jeff Good luck with quitting smoking. @Axis I don't know what it was exactly but it looked cool!
> @teejay is the vibrant working or you killed the nice little phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

How are you funny? Other than the best friend thing. Which I hope gets better btw

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey there people, long time since last I wrote here!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello guys,
> How are you all? @Jeff Good luck with quitting smoking. @Axis I don't know what it was exactly but it looked cool!
> @teejay is the vibrant working or you killed the nice little phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, use full usernames! You're mentioning random people you don't know! 

Sorry about your best friend. Just wait a while, give her some time to cool off.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Hey there people, long time since last I wrote here!

Click to collapse



Hi there.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Dude, use full usernames! You're mentioning random people you don't know!
> 
> Sorry about your best friend. Just wait a while, give her some time to cool off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's up? What have I missed? xD


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello guys,
> How are you all? @Jeff Good luck with quitting smoking. @Axis I don't know what it was exactly but it looked cool!
> @teejay is the vibrant working or you killed the nice little phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I know how those fights feel 







devstaff said:


> What's up? What have I missed? xD

Click to collapse



Hey 
Long time


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah I know how those fights feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know, has been very busy with other stuff.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thanks
> 
> How are you funny? Other than the best friend thing. Which I hope gets better btw
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



I am happy, finally got wifi in the house

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## veeman (Oct 28, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello guys,
> How are you all? @Jeff Good luck with quitting smoking. @Axis I don't know what it was exactly but it looked cool!
> @teejay is the vibrant working or you killed the nice little phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#females



roofrider said:


> More details on the nas please.
> Bunch of hard drives connected to your router?

Click to collapse



All I know about Nas is that he is one of the best rappers alive.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

My phone is using swap automatically and I don't know from where :|
Swap is on even after pulling sdcard out

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> My phone is using swap automatically and I don't know from where :|
> Swap is on even after pulling sdcard out
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's swap?


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What's swap?

Click to collapse





Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2359182 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What's swap?

Click to collapse



You're kidding, right? :what:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn, do you still use the Xperia X8?


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey bros long time since I posted here

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 28, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> Hey bros long time since I posted here
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who are you?! 
Nice to meet you.


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Who are you?!
> Nice to meet you.

Click to collapse



-_-
Andrew from hangouts ring any bell?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 28, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> -_-
> Andrew from hangouts ring any bell?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



-_-
Not one bell is chiming. Sorry, Andrew.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Who are you?!
> Nice to meet you.

Click to collapse



He has been here before, but it was a long time ago I guess.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 28, 2013)

Lol and you don't realize he's just trolling 

That is Jessica errr joseph

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lol and you don't realize he's just trolling
> 
> That is Jessica errr joseph
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Well, I'm tired so I didn't really read the full answer , and I havent been here since maybe february or something like that.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/million-lines-of-code/

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I feel sorry for you, I had the flu a few weeks back.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



i cant taste the food well, we ate pizza yesterday, never appreciated the taste, morning frat

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------

nice to see my x8 vets here, 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------

nice to see my x8 vets here, 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

devstaff said:


> What's up? What have I missed? xD

Click to collapse



Oh, you know, me neglecting your post for ten hours.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Who are you?!
> Nice to meet you.

Click to collapse



You're unbanned?!!?!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're unbanned?!!?!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yes. All I had to do was bribe John and he let me out early.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes. All I had to do was bride John and he let me out early.

Click to collapse



You married John 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh crap
Does it work on all phones coz I've never seen it in the SGY section







FlyGurl said:


> You're kidding, right? :what:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm a noob 
A pretty big one


----------



## Groot (Oct 29, 2013)

sup guys

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You married John
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lulz.

Glad you're back, Ichigo.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yes. All I had to do was bribe John and he let me out early.

Click to collapse



John? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 29, 2013)

who is John?

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> John?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



According to urban dictionary...

john
"a person who uses the services of a prostitute"
_Police ran a sting on the newcomer johns at the wh*rehouse_

So, that makes us wonder what Ichigo's profession is.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> According to urban dictionary...
> 
> john
> "a person who uses the services of a prostitute"
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting :what:

Well at least he's not like he who can't be named and is a 11 year old computer programmer for his school 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## jimmyjjohn (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi all,

3 months ago I risked and after a lot of research I bought a Motion Graphics LE1700. In case you dont know what it is, imagine a Ipad that runs Windows XP with a Wacom screen.

So i installed Zbrush, Photoshop CS4 and PaintTool Sai and been using it and have to say it works amazing. From life drawing to zbrush sketching.... in the park, in bed, in the couch with girlfriend, on a trip....

2 batteries, each 3 hours power, a "View Anywhere" screen for different angles... It changed the way I do art for sure.

For the non believers, I work in videogames, I have a cintiq 21x at work and a Intuos 3 A4 at home so I am aware of the different levels of pressure and how important they are.

In Zbrush I can get away with it and PaintTool sai is like a super sketchbook pro so it compensates.

Finally shortcuts are a bit of pain since you only have side buttons, but its enough, you quickly get used to it. And being able to carry it ANYWHERE, just no words for it.

Some work done with it:


----------



## oddtiki (Oct 29, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nice joke lol, at least you guys have to play with high-end devices :sly: my throat is itching
> 
> "If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."

Click to collapse



I also had an X8... It was my first smarthone!  Now my mom uses it and it's just the same as I bought it 2 years ago!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 29, 2013)

jimmyjjohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 3 months ago I risked and after a lot of research I bought a Motion Graphics LE1700. In case you dont know what it is, imagine a Ipad that runs Windows XP with a Wacom screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go spam somewhere else


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 29, 2013)

jimmyjjohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 3 months ago I risked and after a lot of research I bought a Motion Graphics LE1700. In case you dont know what it is, imagine a Ipad that runs Windows XP with a Wacom screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A most chilling tale, brethren.  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Oh crap
> Does it work on all phones coz I've never seen it in the SGY section
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Needs kernel
support for swap.






Quantuum4 said:


> I also had an X8... It was my first smarthone!  Now my mom uses it and it's just the same as I bought it 2 years ago!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good man 
Flash JB on it 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

Useless feature is useless






Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 29, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> I also had an X8... It was my first smarthone!  Now my mom uses it and it's just the same as I bought it 2 years ago!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hehehe still a monster it is

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 29, 2013)

jimmyjjohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 3 months ago I risked and after a lot of research I bought a Motion Graphics LE1700. In case you dont know what it is, imagine a Ipad that runs Windows XP with a Wacom screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, you must be this John person who @Ichigo bribed amirite?

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Needs kernel
> support for swap.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just because you don't/can't have it means it's useless ? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

Who uses 10 apps at same time?
More than one game at once?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 29, 2013)

Good morning frat


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 29, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who uses 10 apps at same time?
> More than one game at once?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



People with quad core and above 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> People with quad core and above
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



WAT!

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 29, 2013)

jimmyjjohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 3 months ago I risked and after a lot of research I bought a Motion Graphics LE1700. In case you dont know what it is, imagine a Ipad that runs Windows XP with a Wacom screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love the avatar. Like an 80's porn star lol 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 29, 2013)

jimmyjjohn said:


> Bahbahbahbahbahbahbah!
> Some work done with it:

Click to collapse



What work?
Cant see anything:sly:

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

jimmyjjohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 3 months ago I risked and after a lot of research I bought a Motion Graphics LE1700. In case you dont know what it is, imagine a Ipad that runs Windows XP with a Wacom screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're in the wrong thread bro 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 29, 2013)

So... I need some help. There's a science exhb at school and our teacher is urging me and my friends because she thinks we can do something good. Anyone know of any thing that's going to be a bit innovative but easy? Don't want to spend much time on this as we are all busy :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 29, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> So... I need some help. There's a science exhb at school and our teacher is urging me and my friends because she thinks we can do something good. Anyone know of any thing that's going to be a bit innovative but easy? Don't want to spend much time on this as we are all busy :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Baking soda volcano 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Baking soda volcano
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Innovative. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 29, 2013)

Pigeon-rat, Dr. Morrow.

Otherwise, behavioral science is often over-looked in science projects.

Pick a random teacher and find a subtle way of screwing with them.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Good morning frat

Click to collapse



afternoon genius that made ics work on stock x8 kernel

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 30, 2013)

2 posts in 17 hours. That's new... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Pigeon-rat, Dr. Morrow.
> 
> Otherwise, behavioral science is often over-looked in science projects.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Err.. What? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 30, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> 2 posts in 17 hours. That's new...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He wants you to bang your teacher and say it's a presentation on the reproduction  of humans :|

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

rohin too rude 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 30, 2013)

Umm, hi.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

hello pup 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 30, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> rohin too rude
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



 rude ?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> rude ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you said bang, you should've said raped 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello guys 

I am thinking of getting a cheap  android phone for my girlfriend 

She keeps losing her phones, 3 in last two weeks 

Can you people come up with some options 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am thinking of getting a cheap  android phone for my girlfriend
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



an x8!!! 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am thinking of getting a cheap  android phone for my girlfriend
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Mini

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am thinking of getting a cheap  android phone for my girlfriend
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Micromax or karbonn?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Micromax or karbonn?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



why not both 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am thinking of getting a cheap  android phone for my girlfriend
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



this is absolutely the cheapest!!! but practically, x8 is a good cheap android phone @funnypharmacist bro 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I see Pokemanz

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I see Pokemanz
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



if im not mistaken, that is Ashzszsz?

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> if im not mistaken, that is Ashzszsz?
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



I don't play Pokemanz, but I think so

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't play Pokemanz, but I think so
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



i play yugimonz a long time  but no pokemanz

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 30, 2013)

Good afternoon frat! So what's up?


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

afternoon x8 genius 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 30, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> afternoon x8 genius
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



Well, I'm not really a genius actually, I based my roms ramdisk on the old ICS ramdisk made by thepcguy or whatever his username was. But I fixed alot of bugs but I can't fix anymore bugs as it's way too laggy anyways.
And I have changed device a plenty of times since Xperia X8


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 30, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> 2 posts in 17 hours. That's new...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pigeon-rat is a reference from The Simpson's. Dr. Morrow= autocorrected Dr. Moreau, as in The Island of Dr. Moreau. Look up both, lol.


Behavioral science experiment, I'm thinking something more like "Pavlov's dogs", but with a teacher as the experimental subject, and not about food.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Well, I'm not really a genius actually, I based my roms ramdisk on the old ICS ramdisk made by thepcguy or whatever his username was. But I fixed alot of bugs but I can't fix anymore bugs as it's way too laggy anyways.
> And I have changed device a plenty of times since Xperia X8

Click to collapse



but still you managed to fix it, salute!!!

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 30, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> but still you managed to fix it, salute!!!
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



Thanks, yeah, but I'm not able to fix more stuff. Also its just a waste of time.


----------



## Groot (Oct 30, 2013)

devstaff said:


> Thanks, yeah, but I'm not able to fix more stuff. Also its just a waste of time.

Click to collapse



yes... anyways, nice meeting you 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## roofrider (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Galaxy Mini
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Don't! I still have mine though.


----------



## veeman (Oct 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



It has built in Pokedex? If so, I need.


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> He wants you to bang your teacher and say it's a presentation on the reproduction  of humans :|
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me and my friends were talking about how we could show reproduction and I volunteered for the practical "work". Guess I am not the only dirty minded guy in this world

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Pigeon-rat is a reference from The Simpson's. Dr. Morrow= autocorrected Dr. Moreau, as in The Island of Dr. Moreau. Look up both, lol.
> 
> 
> Behavioral science experiment, I'm thinking something more like "Pavlov's dogs", but with a teacher as the experimental subject, and not about food.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya.. I googled :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Pigeon-rat is a reference from The Simpson's. Dr. Morrow= autocorrected Dr. Moreau, as in The Island of Dr. Moreau. Look up both, lol.
> 
> 
> Behavioral science experiment, I'm thinking something more like "Pavlov's dogs", but with a teacher as the experimental subject, and not about food.
> ...

Click to collapse



Spider-pig is better 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Best build quality and it has some interesting apps like a Pokedex andthe colouring of the phone is so damn nice.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 30, 2013)

Are x8 still for sale? 

Btw my fellow Indians, how are Diwali preparations going on? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Are x8 still for sale?
> 
> Btw my fellow Indians, how are Diwali preparations going on?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse










X8 is not maybe u can find W8, how about karbonn or micromax if it gets lost periodically

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> X8 is not maybe u can find W8, how about karbonn or micromax if it gets lost periodically
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nop she doesn't want micromax or Karbon, she wants my S3 but I don't wanna lose the awesome phone.

There is a lot more to diwali than just cleaning  
You are an Indian? 

Gifts and wonderful meals and on top of that lots of fireworks 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Nop she doesn't want micromax or Karbon, she wants my S3 but I don't wanna lose the awesome phone.
> 
> There is a lot more to diwali than just cleaning
> You are an Indian?
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you kidding me? 
Never give her the S3 
Never


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Are you kidding me?
> Never give her the S3
> Never

Click to collapse



+1
Give this

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> Nop she doesn't want micromax or Karbon, she wants my S3 but I don't wanna lose the awesome phone.
> 
> There is a lot more to diwali than just cleaning
> You are an Indian?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm from delhi 
Don't like bombs much now..

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Are x8 still for sale?
> 
> Btw my fellow Indians, how are Diwali preparations going on?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



No, and why would you want to buy such a piece of **** device?


----------



## roofrider (Oct 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Nop she doesn't want micromax or Karbon, she wants my S3 but I don't wanna lose the awesome phone.

Click to collapse



Did you really think you could give your _girl_friend a cheap phone and still be in a relationship with her afterwards? Lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Did you really think you could give your _girl_friend a cheap phone and still be in a relationship with her afterwards? Lol.

Click to collapse



Hahahaha!!! True

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Oct 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Did you really think you could give your _girl_friend a cheap phone and still be in a relationship with her afterwards? Lol.

Click to collapse



Lmao. Gotta give her the s3 bro. Buy himself a nokia 3310.


----------



## veeman (Oct 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> X8 is not maybe u can find W8, how about karbonn or micromax if it gets lost periodically
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Cool, another party I can go to


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Cool, another party I can go to

Click to collapse



.....wat?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Did you really think you could give your _girl_friend a cheap phone and still be in a relationship with her afterwards? Lol.

Click to collapse



Why the highlight on the girl part? It's better with the boy relationships? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Oct 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> .....wat?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Diwali party this weekend. Right after Halloween party 

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Why the highlight on the girl part? It's better with the boy relationships?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes :|


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Diwali party this weekend. Right after Halloween party

Click to collapse



Diwali is  celebrated in USA? 

* Make.Believe *
_ If you're good at something 
Never Do It For Free - JOkER_


----------



## veeman (Oct 30, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why the highlight on the girl part? It's better with the boy relationships?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes :|


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 30, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Diwali is  celebrated in USA?
> 
> * Make.Believe *
> _ If you're good at something
> Never Do It For Free - JOkER_

Click to collapse



He's an Indian(bamboo)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Oct 30, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He's an Indian(bamboo)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh ok.


----------



## Groot (Oct 31, 2013)

hey frat morning

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## roofrider (Oct 31, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why the highlight on the girl part? It's better with the boy relationships?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't have any experience in that regard but i assume it's better. 

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Diwali party this weekend. Right after Halloween party

Click to collapse



Pic or the parties never happened. :|


----------



## veeman (Oct 31, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I don't have any experience in that regard but i assume it's better.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why do you always need pics? :|


----------



## roofrider (Oct 31, 2013)

veeman said:


> Why do you always need pics? :|

Click to collapse



Everyone always needs pics you abhorrent liar! How can we trust a bamboo after all? :|


----------



## Groot (Oct 31, 2013)

lol bamboo, change yo avatar veeman

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Groot (Oct 31, 2013)

evening frat 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 31, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> evening frat
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



Good morning proper Eren.....

Ello fraT

Sent from my Huawei-U8665 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Oct 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Good morning proper Eren.....
> 
> Ello fraT
> 
> Sent from my Huawei-U8665 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



evening from here sir, and wow, a huawei device this time :sly:

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2013)

Morning folks 

_      "Shadows of a thousand years
Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _


----------



## Groot (Oct 31, 2013)

hello sir, morning

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Wolf Pup (Oct 31, 2013)

@Prawesome I felt a tremor yesterday at the mall. Thank god, there wasn't an earthquake.


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi frat. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2013)

werked said:


> Hi frat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ermahgerd! Hey werked 

Long time no see 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Ermahgerd! Hey werked
> 
> Long time no see
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



KC!!!! Long time indeed!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2013)

werked said:


> KC!!!! Long time indeed!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where the hell have you been hiding?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Where the hell have you been hiding?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



She's been out shooting noobs,  *hunts sd card for pic of @werked with rifle *

_      "Shadows of a thousand years
Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> She's been out shooting noobs,  *hunts sd card for pic of @werked with rifle *
> 
> _      "Shadows of a thousand years
> Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _

Click to collapse



She needs a better shot then because there's still way too many around these parts :/

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> She needs a better shot then because there's still way too many around these parts :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Best get your Banhammer out then and start doing a clean sweep. 

_      "Shadows of a thousand years
Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _


----------



## werked (Oct 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> She's been out shooting noobs,  *hunts sd card for pic of @werked with rifle *
> 
> _      "Shadows of a thousand years
> Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _

Click to collapse



This ^^^^ 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Best get your Banhammer out then and start doing a clean sweep.
> 
> _      "Shadows of a thousand years
> Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _

Click to collapse



If only I could 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> If only I could
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Some mod huh! 

_      "Shadows of a thousand years
Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Some mod huh!
> 
> _      "Shadows of a thousand years
> Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _

Click to collapse



Well, in my defence, I'm one of the nice guys so I'll leave all that stuff to the veterans 
+ I'm lazy 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 31, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well, in my defence, I'm one of the nice guys so I'll leave all that stuff to the veterans
> + I'm lazy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Well i know about the lazy part, you've not made a decent closing yet. 
Saying that I've not seen any good closings for a while, or is that just me? 

_      "Shadows of a thousand years
Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Oct 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Well i know about the lazy part, you've not made a decent closing yet.
> Saying that I've not seen any good closings for a while, or is that just me?
> 
> _      "Shadows of a thousand years
> Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _

Click to collapse



I've had a few moans at people but just standard closings that I've done.

I'm not too sure about any other good closings though as I don't look for them.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 31, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> She's been out shooting noobs,  *hunts sd card for pic of @werked with rifle *
> 
> _      "Shadows of a thousand years
> Rise again unseen,voices whisper in the trees, 'Tonight is Halloween!' " Dexter Kozen           _

Click to collapse



I have the feeling she'd turn her aim towards you if you posted it.
@werked good to see you back.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Oct 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> @Prawesome I felt a tremor yesterday at the mall. Thank god, there wasn't an earthquake.

Click to collapse



Which one? I felt one before at a hypermarket too but surprisingly, it wasn't an earthquake. 
Good to see werked is out of her shell again :silly:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> evening from here sir, and wow, a huawei device this time :sly:
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



Its just a gophone its horrible but I got my LG Optimus G now and I ordered an n5. My HTC One died 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its just a gophone its horrible but I got my LG Optimus G now and I ordered an n5. My HTC One died
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Random phone deaths suck.

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 1, 2013)

werked said:


> Hi frat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey werked.
@Prawesome Granada Mall. It's common around the world for tremors to happen. 

- Amp Milk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey werked.
> @Prawesome Granada Mall. It's common around the world for tremors to happen.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Haven't even heard of it.. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its just a gophone its horrible but I got my LG Optimus G now and I ordered an n5. My HTC One died
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You too!! Any idea when it'll reach you?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You too!! Any idea when it'll reach you?

Click to collapse



I got shipping now.... So either today or mon.... Are you excited to get yours? Which color did you get? I got a Black 32gb

Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You too!! Any idea when it'll reach you?

Click to collapse



You are getting the nexus 5? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Nov 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I got shipping now.... So either today or mon.... Are you excited to get yours? Which color did you get? I got a Black 32gb
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



im a little jelly, damn rich people 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone! Hope y'all are doing great (and all jealos of the new N5 because I am )


I wanna trade my S4 for an N5


----------



## Groot (Nov 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hi everyone! Hope y'all are doing great (and all jealos of the new N5 because I am )
> 
> 
> I wanna trade my S4 for an N5

Click to collapse



me jelly too, anyways maligayang undas kababayan

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> im a little jelly, damn rich people
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



I'm far from rich trust me. I work a lot of overtime to buy my toys. So it's because of hard work I can buy the things I want. 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Nov 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm far from rich trust me. I work a lot of overtime to buy my toys. So it's because of hard work I can buy the things I want.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i would want a shortcut from being a student to an average employee that earns enough for that kind of toys but nah, ill stop imagining 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## roofrider (Nov 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I got shipping now.... So either today or mon.... Are you excited to get yours? Which color did you get? I got a Black 32gb

Click to collapse




Prawesome said:


> You are getting the nexus 5?

Click to collapse



Hehe no sry to give you the wrong idea, might get one down the road, not now.  I'm just excited to hear your review, it's looks sexy!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hehe no sry to give you the wrong idea, might get one down the road, not now.  I'm just excited to hear your review, it's looks sexy!

Click to collapse



It does look so awesome!
but it doesn't have an IR blaster or a expandable storage (well you'll never expect that from a nexus anyways) 



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm far from rich trust me. I work a lot of overtime to buy my toys. So it's because of hard work I can buy the things I want.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ze Hardworking Kitteh is the money making kitteh!



Eren Jaeger said:


> me jelly too, anyways maligayang undas kababayan
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



You too! I have a 3 day long weekend.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 1, 2013)

Tomorrow last exam  and I'm screwed
Then 5 days holidays:thumbup:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hehe no sry to give you the wrong idea, might get one down the road, not now.  I'm just excited to hear your review, it's looks sexy!

Click to collapse



Actually, I like the looks of the N4 better.  
Go on and call me a jealous N4 user you trolls, go on

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Actually, I like the looks of the N4 better.
> Go on and call me a jealous N4 user you trolls, go on
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hahaha, admit it you're jealous of the N5. Because I am as well 


On the other note the N4 just absurdly droped prices!


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hahaha, admit it you're jealous of the N5. Because I am as well
> 
> 
> On the other note the N4 just absurdly droped prices!

Click to collapse



I am not. I don't like that horrible back with that Nexus written on landscape. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am not. I don't like that horrible back with that Nexus written on landscape.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think both of them look great, both are sleek and elegant unlike sammy phones, no offence dn


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It does look so awesome!
> but it doesn't have an IR blaster or a expandable storage (well you'll never expect that from a nexus anyways)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It says on play store it has in blaster support. Doesn't that mean it has an IR blaster?

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Hahaha, admit it you're jealous of the N5. Because I am as well
> 
> 
> On the other note the N4 just absurdly droped prices!

Click to collapse



I just checked play store and N4 isn't even there anymore 

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hehe no sry to give you the wrong idea, might get one down the road, not now.  I'm just excited to hear your review, it's looks sexy!

Click to collapse



Ah ok gotcha bro. Yes I'm really excited I just wish ups delivered on Sat but I'll have it Mon

Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Ze Hardworking Kitteh is the money making kitteh!

Click to collapse





Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I think both of them look great, both are sleek and elegant unlike sammy phones, no offence dn

Click to collapse



S4 is probably the best currently designed samsung device to date. I don't like the way the note 3 looks.

But the N5 is still sexier


----------



## veeman (Nov 1, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am not. I don't like that horrible back with that Nexus written on landscape.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahahahaha, you're so jelly. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2013)

How's everyonr after Halloween night? Just wathched some photos of my little cousins going for candy at Halloween night. I love children 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> S4 is probably the best currently designed samsung device to date. I don't like the way the note 3 looks.
> 
> But the N5 is still sexier

Click to collapse



Maybe but they still need to improve on it, the other OEMs have more oomph factor in their designs imo.



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ah ok gotcha bro. Yes I'm really excited I just wish ups delivered on Sat but I'll have it Mon

Click to collapse



Can't wait to hear what you have got to say about it. 

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 PM ----------




veeman said:


> Ahahahaha, you're so jelly.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey you!
Where are the pics? :|


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2013)

Btw guys what is this Micromax device? Sounds like Microwave to me  Is it a low end or? Can anyone share an image of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 1, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Btw guys what is this Micromax device? Sounds like Microwave to me  Is it a low end or? Can anyone share an image of it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's a crap smartphone company from India. Hugh jackman is the brand ambassador for it atm.
It's a low end plus high end too,with spec comparable to s4. Rofl... 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## roofrider (Nov 1, 2013)

^^^
What he said, their phones also have really crappy names.


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2013)

Soooo... We have a microwave with beast compared processor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 1, 2013)

Pfffft
Mediatek

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2013)

@Gogeta how's X8 Development going? I got no time to play with my old X8. CM 10.1 port successful?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 1, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Maybe but they still need to improve on it, the other OEMs have more oomph factor in their designs imo.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you have got to say about it.
> ...

Click to collapse



:|


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 1, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> @Gogeta how's X8 Development going? I got no time to play with my old X8. CM 10.1 port successful?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only CM10.







veeman said:


> :|

Click to collapse



Pics or gtfo.

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 1, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Btw guys what is this Micromax device? Sounds like Microwave to me  Is it a low end or? Can anyone share an image of it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its just an OEM that doesn't know what they are doing. 
They buy phones from China and rebrand them here and they don't even have kernel source for them. I am not sure about the former but they certainly don't have kernel source. Just Google it, they have lots of phones in the market.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 2, 2013)

Almost 5 hours without a muffin posting


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 2, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Almost 5 hours without a muffin posting

Click to collapse



That's not uncommon these days


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 2, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> Almost 5 hours without a muffin posting

Click to collapse



Hi ronnie.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 2, 2013)

Should I get a nexus 4 worth $290 next month? the Nexus 5 won't be available in my country until probably 6-8months or maybe never will be available at all except the grey markets (like the other nexus devices).

I'm so confused


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Should I get a nexus 4 worth $290 next month? the Nexus 5 won't be available in my country until probably 6-8months or maybe never will be available at all except the grey markets (like the other nexus devices).
> 
> I'm so confused

Click to collapse



Don't you have an S4? What are you hoping the Nexus 4 would add? It seems like it would be better to wait for something with substantially upgraded specs.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Don't you have an S4? What are you hoping the Nexus 4 would add? It seems like it would be better to wait for something with substantially upgraded specs.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You're right, probably gonna get a nexus next time. Still have 1 year and 4 months on my contract, my next device is probably gonna be nexus 6.

I'll just wait for the S4 google play edition 4.4 release in a few weeks.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 2, 2013)

Heh, I'm using a GSII which I've had for almost 2 years. I'll probably be upgrading on one of those insane day before Christmas sales.

Nexus 5 is at the top of my list, though the Xperia Z1 hardware seems superb. I just don't trust the dev on it.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Should I get a nexus 4 worth $290 next month? the Nexus 5 won't be available in my country until probably 6-8months or maybe never will be available at all except the grey markets (like the other nexus devices).
> 
> I'm so confused

Click to collapse



I would only suggest that if you love nexus so much that you can't resist it. Otherwise its a waste of cash as N4 and S4 have specs almost the same. Only difference is that Nexus has vanilla android

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Heh, I'm using a GSII which I've had for almost 2 years. I'll probably be upgrading on one of those insane day before Christmas sales.
> 
> Nexus 5 is at the top of my list, though the Xperia Z1 hardware seems superb. I just don't trust the dev on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was thinking of getting a tablet myself on those crazy holiday sales but I realized i really don't need a tablet.

Tested the XZ1 and as usual the display is not that great compared to HTC One, S4 or even Iphone 5s. Go with the nexus while it's available in  your country.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> You're right, probably gonna get a nexus next time. Still have 1 year and 4 months on my contract, my next device is probably gonna be nexus 6.
> 
> I'll just wait for the S4 google play edition 4.4 release in a few weeks.

Click to collapse



Wont you be able to get N5 once it's released in KL?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 2, 2013)

Nexus 5 is definitely Plan A, but I like to have a backup plan. Either way, it'll be my first non-Samsung android device, and it's been a long time since I've worked on anything but Samsung because all of my family took my advice. Except my mom, I talked her into a N4.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wont you be able to get N5 once it's released in KL?

Click to collapse



Not quite sure since nexus devices come very rare here in the philippines.
Mostly people with money that buy high-end devices are non-techies and choose Samsung or Apple products so the target market for nexus is limited to tech enthusiats and rom-aholics.



jRi0T68 said:


> Nexus 5 is definitely Plan A, but I like to have a backup plan. Either way, it'll be my first non-Samsung android device, and it's been a long time since I've worked on anything but Samsung because all of my family took my advice. Except my mom, I talked her into a N4.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Is HTC not an option? The HTC One looks pretty awesome though.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 2, 2013)

If I was going to go Samsung or HTC, I'd put that off until Samsung announces GS5 and HTC announces their negativeONE or HTC whateverotherridiculousnsnamritgets.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 2, 2013)

Teejays phone died on him. 
He is using a Nokia C2 01 for now. 

He is shipping his dead Vibrant to me. 


Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Teejays phone died on him.
> He is using a Nokia C2 01 for now.
> 
> He is shipping his dead Vibrant to me.
> ...

Click to collapse



You're a phone doctor too?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Teejays phone died on him.
> He is using a Nokia C2 01 for now.
> 
> He is shipping his dead Vibrant to me.
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL, why did all his devices die?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow, the nexus 5 16gb from the grey markets here is worth $556


----------



## roofrider (Nov 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Teejays phone died on him.
> He is using a Nokia C2 01 for now.
> 
> He is shipping his dead Vibrant to me.

Click to collapse



Are you planning on fixing it and giving it to your girlfriend? :sly: :sly: :sly: :sly: :sly:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> LOL, why did all his devices die?

Click to collapse



I am still trying to figure it out too 







roofrider said:


> Are you planning on fixing it and giving it to your girlfriend? :sly: :sly: :sly: :sly: :sly:

Click to collapse



If that thing boots up I will send it back to him. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am still trying to figure it out too
> 
> If that thing boots up I will send it back to him.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



If it's dead force it to bootloader via USB JIG.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> If that thing boots up I will send it back to him.

Click to collapse



Good luck! :good:
Keep us updated!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Good luck! :good:
> Keep us updated!

Click to collapse



He shipped the phone today, I will get in 10 days may be, Diwali season is busy with the courier service 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> He shipped the phone today, I will get in 10 days may be, Diwali season is busy with the courier service
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Wow 10 days in the same country. Must be really busy there!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 2, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> If it's dead force it to bootloader via USB JIG.

Click to collapse



Let Me google that







deathnotice01 said:


> Wow 10 days in the same country. Must be really busy there!

Click to collapse



Yeah!! 

Very busy 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Nov 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Let Me google that

Click to collapse



Haha, you'll be hard pressed to find one there.


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If I was going to go Samsung or HTC, I'd put that off until Samsung announces GS5 and HTC announces their negativeONE or HTC whateverotherridiculousnsnamritgets.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Have N5 incoming. After using N4 for a year, I can say that Nexus experience is definitely the best. Fast, fluid, no frustration. There are areas where hw sucks, but N5 seems to have improved on that. God for it. 
I ordered 16gb white (Panda) 

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> Have N5 incoming. After using N4 for a year, I can say that Nexus experience is definitely the best. Fast, fluid, no frustration. There are areas where hw sucks, but N5 seems to have improved on that. God for it.
> I ordered 16gb white (Panda)
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse



N5, aka Hammerhead Panda, FTW!!


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> N5, aka Hammerhead Panda, FTW!!

Click to collapse


@veeman better hides.... 

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone knows any tutorial for modifying CM themes?
Wanna remove window transition effects from a CM theme...

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Haha, you'll be hard pressed to find one there.

Click to collapse



I just made a USB JIG 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Nov 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I just made a USB JIG
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You made one? how?
Didn't know that was possible.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 2, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You made one? how?
> Didn't know that was possible.

Click to collapse



Youtube

Just has to make two solders thats it!


----------



## veeman (Nov 2, 2013)

undercover said:


> @veeman better hides....
> 
> Sent from N4 ?

Click to collapse



I'm gonna buy one... and then BREAK IT!!! All the pandas must die!!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 2, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am still trying to figure it out too
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol if you shipped it to me I'll have it fixed in no time.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Anyone knows any tutorial for modifying CM themes?
> Wanna remove window transition effects from a CM theme...
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unpack the apk and search

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 2, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm gonna buy one... and then BREAK IT!!! All the pandas must die!!

Click to collapse



You can't reach mine 

Sent from N4 ?


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2013)

Back again. Twice in one week, good for me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 3, 2013)

werked said:


> Back again. Twice in one week, good for me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why hello there werked. I'm surprised to see you twice in one week.  How are you doing?


----------



## werked (Nov 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Why hello there werked. I'm surprised to see you twice in one week.  How are you doing?

Click to collapse



I know!! I'm doing good.. You?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi @werked. How are you? Where have you been hiding?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Why hello there werked. I'm surprised to see you twice in one week.  How are you doing?

Click to collapse









werked said:


> I know!! I'm doing good.. You??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









cascabel said:


> Hi @werked. How are you? Where have you been hiding?

Click to collapse



One question for all of you 

How are you? 


Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy Diwali to all the Indian bruvs!!:beer:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Happy Diwali to all the Indian bruvs!!:beer:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wasn't Diwali yesterday?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 3, 2013)

Nope:what:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 3, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Happy Diwali to all the Indian bruvs!!:beer:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy DIWALI to you too







Prawesome said:


> Wasn't Diwali yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nop!  Its today. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey peeps. @DowntownJeffBrown, again, i really dont know what happened to the phone. it just kept switching off and now doesnt even switch on. @funnypharmacist you have a girlfriend? when you called, i asked " whats up?? " and you couldnt tell, " I have a girlfriend?? " Shrink -_- 

in other things, i sooo want the N5  it looks so good 
and im almost finished with a trance track that i was working on... will release it soon after i give some final touches on it. Anyone heard about Audacity?? Superb free software.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 3, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey peeps. @DowntownJeffBrown, again, i really dont know what happened to the phone. it just kept switching off and now doesnt even switch on. @funnypharmacist you have a girlfriend? when you called, i asked " whats up?? " and you couldnt tell, " I have a girlfriend?? " Shrink -_-
> 
> in other things, i sooo want the N5  it looks so good
> and im almost finished with a trance track that i was working on... will release it soon after i give some final touches on it. Anyone heard about Audacity?? Superb free software.

Click to collapse



Parents dude! 


When are you sending the phone 

I made the JIG for it

Sent from my Smokin' Hot S3 via Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 3, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey peeps. @DowntownJeffBrown, again, i really dont know what happened to the phone. it just kept switching off and now doesnt even switch on. @funnypharmacist you have a girlfriend? when you called, i asked " whats up?? " and you couldnt tell, " I have a girlfriend?? " Shrink -_-
> 
> in other things, i sooo want the N5  it looks so good
> and im almost finished with a trance track that i was working on... will release it soon after i give some final touches on it. Anyone heard about Audacity?? Superb free software.

Click to collapse



That happened with my first gnex because the charging port was screwed.

Sent from my maguro


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 3, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey peeps. @DowntownJeffBrown, again, i really dont know what happened to the phone. it just kept switching off and now doesnt even switch on. @funnypharmacist you have a girlfriend? when you called, i asked " whats up?? " and you couldnt tell, " I have a girlfriend?? " Shrink -_-
> 
> in other things, i sooo want the N5  it looks so good
> and im almost finished with a trance track that i was working on... will release it soon after i give some final touches on it. Anyone heard about Audacity?? Superb free software.

Click to collapse



That's too bad 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2013)

Greetings, Frat dudes. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> Greetings, Frat dudes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhhh.... teh OP!!! 111!! 
Olo!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Ahhhhhhh.... teh OP!!! 111!!
> Olo!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Moderatrololol! How ya been? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2013)

Apex said:


> Moderatrololol! How ya been?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well mate... buddy with real life but everyone at home is good 
How's you? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Nov 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Well mate... buddy with real life but everyone at home is good
> How's you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You're not a troll in real life?  

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> You're not a troll in real life?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lies! He lives in a cave, under a bridge, and I'll hear nothing different!

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Well mate... buddy with real life but everyone at home is good
> How's you?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Doing well enough, I suppose. Been nursing a nasty cold or allergies which always kick my butt this time of year. But, I think I'm on the mend. Trying to hunt down new work, and if things turn up I'll have more "free" time to pop in and check up in things. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2013)

Meant to hang around and chitchat last night. Sup fellas?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2013)

werked said:


> Meant to hang around and chitchat last night. Sup fellas??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ho. Lee. Chit. 

Thought you vanished forevers! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 4, 2013)

Apex said:


> Ho. Lee. Chit.
> 
> Thought you vanished forevers!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope, still here. :beer: been staying busy with work/life so don't get the chance to hang around here much. How ya been?? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2013)

werked said:


> Nope, still here. :beer: been staying busy with work/life so don't get the chance to hang around here much. How ya been??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Busy as hell myself, but been good. Glad to see you pop in! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 4, 2013)

What's going on guys?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 4, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's going on guys?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yo Axis! How are you?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey fratinos how is everyone doing today 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo Axis! How are you?

Click to collapse



I'm good. Just sitting here listening to Pandora at work. It's been a slow day. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 5, 2013)

Dead frat needs a toga party 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dead frat needs a toga party
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



AGREED!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dead frat needs a toga party
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Toga! Toga! 
@Apex @Axis_Drummer @QuantumFoam @ppero196 @Prawesome @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Deadly. @flastnoles01 @JRi0T86 @eep2378 @devstaff @Sleepy! @odetoandroid @SimonTS @Tezlastorme @LewisGauss @-Grift- @King ACE @X8invisible @whitest0rm @SammyDroidWiz @InfinityFTW @veeman @tobiascuypers @det1988 @mrappbrain @Soul Reaper @Lifehacker7 @joytoy28 @roofrider @Stereo8 @Spiritfyre @DowntownJeffBrown @percy_g2 @gadgetroid @fifa2151 @Wolf Pup @TeeJay!! @funnypharmacist @kangerX @Eren Jaeger @darkshadow246 @M_T_M


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 5, 2013)

Here..

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 5, 2013)

@itchy   I commend you for that post 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## veeman (Nov 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Toga! Toga!
> @Apex @Axis_Drummer @QuantumFoam @ppero196 @Prawesome @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Deadly. @flastnoles01 @JRi0T86 @eep2378 @devstaff @Sleepy! @odetoandroid @SimonTS @Tezlastorme @LewisGauss @-Grift- @King ACE @X8invisible @whitest0rm @SammyDroidWiz @InfinityFTW @veeman @tobiascuypers @det1988 @mrappbrain @Soul Reaper @Lifehacker7 @joytoy28 @roofrider @Stereo8 @Spiritfyre @DowntownJeffBrown @percy_g2 @gadgetroid @fifa2151 @Wolf Pup @TeeJay!! @funnypharmacist @kangerX @Eren Jaeger @darkshadow246 @M_T_M

Click to collapse



Whaddya want? I'm trying to write a paper. :|


----------



## tobiascuypers (Nov 5, 2013)

Is this still a thing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Toga! Toga!
> @Apex @Axis_Drummer @QuantumFoam @ppero196 @Prawesome @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Deadly. @flastnoles01 @JRi0T86 @eep2378 @devstaff @Sleepy! @odetoandroid @SimonTS @Tezlastorme @LewisGauss @-Grift- @King ACE @X8invisible @whitest0rm @SammyDroidWiz @InfinityFTW @veeman @tobiascuypers @det1988 @mrappbrain @Soul Reaper @Lifehacker7 @joytoy28 @roofrider @Stereo8 @Spiritfyre @DowntownJeffBrown @percy_g2 @gadgetroid @fifa2151 @Wolf Pup @TeeJay!! @funnypharmacist @kangerX @Eren Jaeger @darkshadow246 @M_T_M

Click to collapse



A lot of those mentions didn't work.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> A lot of those mentions didn't work.

Click to collapse



I wonder why

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Toga! Toga!
> @Apex @Axis_Drummer @QuantumFoam @ppero196 @Prawesome @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Deadly. @flastnoles01 @JRi0T86 @eep2378 @devstaff @Sleepy! @odetoandroid @SimonTS @Tezlastorme @LewisGauss @-Grift- @King ACE @X8invisible @whitest0rm @SammyDroidWiz @InfinityFTW @veeman @tobiascuypers @det1988 @mrappbrain @Soul Reaper @Lifehacker7 @joytoy28 @roofrider @Stereo8 @Spiritfyre @DowntownJeffBrown @percy_g2 @gadgetroid @fifa2151 @Wolf Pup @TeeJay!! @funnypharmacist @kangerX @Eren Jaeger @darkshadow246 @M_T_M

Click to collapse



TOGA!!!!

Hi guys whats up!!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Toga! Toga!
> @Apex @Axis_Drummer @QuantumFoam @ppero196 @Prawesome @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Deadly. @flastnoles01 @JRi0T86 @eep2378 @devstaff @Sleepy! @odetoandroid @SimonTS @Tezlastorme @LewisGauss @-Grift- @King ACE @X8invisible @whitest0rm @SammyDroidWiz @InfinityFTW @veeman @tobiascuypers @det1988 @mrappbrain @Soul Reaper @Lifehacker7 @joytoy28 @roofrider @Stereo8 @Spiritfyre @DowntownJeffBrown @percy_g2 @gadgetroid @fifa2151 @Wolf Pup @TeeJay!! @funnypharmacist @kangerX @Eren Jaeger @darkshadow246 @M_T_M

Click to collapse



I'm not invited 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I'm not invited
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse


 @Gogeta

You are invited for TOGA!! party


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> A lot of those mentions didn't work.

Click to collapse



maybe they have mentions turned off :silly:


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 5, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> maybe they have mentions turned off :silly:

Click to collapse



Nope.

@Apex
@Axis_Drummer
@QuantumFoam
@ppero196
@Prawesome
@cascabel
@deathnotice01
@Deadly.
@flastnoles01
@JRi0T86
@eep2378
@devstaff @Sleepy!
@odetoandroid
@SimonTS @Tezlastorme
@LewisGauss
@-Grift-
@King ACE @X8invisible @whitest0rm 
@SammyDroidWiz
@InfinityFTW @veeman @tobiascuypers 
@det1988
@mrappbrain @Soul reaper
@Lifehacker7
@joytoy28
@roofrider @Stereo8 @SpiritFyre
@DowntownJeffBrown
@percy_g2
@gadgetroid
@fifa21 @Wolf Pup @TeeJay!!
@funnypharmacist
@kangerX
@Eren Jaeger
@darkshadow246
@M_T_M



:/


Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 5, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Is this still a thing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @itchy   I commend you for that post
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse




:beer::beer::beer:






veeman said:


> Whaddya want? I'm trying to write a paper. :|

Click to collapse



Screw that. Toga party! :beer:






roofrider said:


> A lot of those mentions didn't work.

Click to collapse




I know. 
What's up? (Other than you )






Gogeta said:


> I'm not invited
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse




You're aren't a member, are you? 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I wonder why
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse




I blame @M_T_M






funnypharmacist said:


> TOGA!!!!
> 
> Hi guys whats up!!

Click to collapse



Hey not-so-funny pharmacist! I'm doing good. How about you?

Also, I forgot @jugg1es and @undercover  My bad.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 5, 2013)

ronnie498 said:


> maybe they have mentions turned off :silly:

Click to collapse



I sent you a pm once, mistaking you for a Galaxy Y Developer.

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



I am doing fine, Diwali Vacations you know!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 5, 2013)

Guys, how is Amazon store?
Ordered some stuff on it.
Is that reliable? 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 5, 2013)

No.
Just NO. -_-

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh God....
Why?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No.
> Just NO. -_-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ya lazy party pooper. -_-
Come and party with us! 


        or else...


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ya lazy party pooper. -_-
> Come and party with us!
> 
> 
> or else...

Click to collapse



Or else wut?

You wanna take me on? 
I'll kick yo ass, beeyotch.... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Or else wut?
> 
> You wanna take me on?
> I'll kick yo ass, beeyotch....
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll what?! Bring it! I'll cut u m8. I'll tear you limb from limb.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You'll what?! Bring it! I'll cut u m8. I'll tear you limb from limb.

Click to collapse



Ouya?
I'll rip ur skin off n feed it 2 snakes! :frothing:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 5, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Nope.
> 
> @Apex
> @Axis_Drummer
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop it! Dx


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Ouya?
> I'll rip ur skin off n feed it 2 snakes! :frothing:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



wot did u just say 2 me m8? il rek u. il bash ur head in. I'll turn u to dust.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> wot did u just say 2 me m8? il rek u. il bash ur head in. I'll turn u to dust.

Click to collapse



Pfft.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I wonder why
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow *nexus5*

Click to collapse



Wo0t w00t!!



ronnie498 said:


> maybe they have mentions turned off :silly:

Click to collapse



I think we gotta blame xda here  it happens when there are multiple mentions in one post.



Ichigo said:


> I know.
> What's up? (Other than you )

Click to collapse



Hey Jessica!

Has anyone heard from Deadly lately?


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wo0t w00t!!
> 
> 
> I think we gotta blame xda here  it happens when there are multiple mentions in one post.
> ...

Click to collapse



Deadly is at home, with no internets.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Deadly is at home, with no internets.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's what i thought!!
Miss his multi quotes


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey!! Party!


----------



## Groot (Nov 5, 2013)

1 word for thor... epic, hey guys, back after a long time without charging

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 5, 2013)

TOGA

Sent from my maguro


----------



## Groot (Nov 5, 2013)

THOR

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 5, 2013)

I like this drink! *smashes glass* Another!

Sent from my maguro


----------



## Groot (Nov 5, 2013)

you watched the part 2? got goosebumps the whole time

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 5, 2013)

I turned my wifi on to see notifications for me on xda, all of them here and it turns out this thread is just as dead as yesterday :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Nov 5, 2013)

poor praw, evening sir praw

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## mssam (Nov 5, 2013)

Rise and shine and give G_d your glory glory, rise and shine and give G_d your glory glory, RISE AND SHINE AND GIVE G_D YOUR GLORY...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 5, 2013)

Just came from lady Boyle's party after assassinating her
#dishonored

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Nov 5, 2013)

Am I late for the party?


Oh wait, not invited


Just ignore this

I'll sit back and watch *me grabs a juice box*

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 5, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Hello

Click to collapse



Party hoggers

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Nov 5, 2013)

wutz happening?

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 5, 2013)

veeman said:


> Whaddya want? I'm trying to write a paper. :|

Click to collapse



You cant write a paper.

You write on a paper.

Silly bamboo stick.

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dead frat needs a toga party
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



And tities as well

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dead frat needs a toga party
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



And tities as well

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Ouya?
> I'll rip ur skin off n feed it 2 snakes! :frothing:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Ichigo said:


> wot did u just say 2 me m8? il rek u. il bash ur head in. I'll turn u to dust.

Click to collapse






Fight fight fight 




Sleepy! said:


> Deadly is at home, with no internets.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You sure? 
I think I saw him online on hangouts yesterday


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Toga! Toga!
> @Apex @Axis_Drummer @QuantumFoam @ppero196 @Prawesome @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Deadly. @flastnoles01 @JRi0T86 @eep2378 @devstaff @Sleepy! @odetoandroid @SimonTS @Tezlastorme @LewisGauss @-Grift- @King ACE @X8invisible @whitest0rm @SammyDroidWiz @InfinityFTW @veeman @tobiascuypers @det1988 @mrappbrain @Soul Reaper @Lifehacker7 @joytoy28 @roofrider @Stereo8 @Spiritfyre @DowntownJeffBrown @percy_g2 @gadgetroid @fifa2151 @Wolf Pup @TeeJay!! @funnypharmacist @kangerX @Eren Jaeger @darkshadow246 @M_T_M

Click to collapse



I feels yer fail...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 5, 2013)

It just never stops.

Found out this morning that they're going to have to remove the entire upper lobe in my wife's right lung, probably 2 weeks in hospital to recover. If referrals takes too long, she won't be home for Christmas.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It just never stops.
> 
> Found out this morning that they're going to have to remove the entire upper lobe in my wife's right lung, probably 2 weeks in hospital to recover. If referrals takes too long, she won't be home for Christmas.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate I hope she gets better. You've had quite a rough year man.

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It just never stops.
> 
> Found out this morning that they're going to have to remove the entire upper lobe in my wife's right lung, probably 2 weeks in hospital to recover. If referrals takes too long, she won't be home for Christmas.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear that jRi0T....  Hope it all works out 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus7 2013


----------



## undercover (Nov 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm sorry to hear that jRi0T....  Hope it all works out
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus7 2013

Click to collapse



Second this 

Hope she gets better really soon. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It just never stops.
> 
> Found out this morning that they're going to have to remove the entire upper lobe in my wife's right lung, probably 2 weeks in hospital to recover. If referrals takes too long, she won't be home for Christmas.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope she recovers soon! 


Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 6, 2013)

It'll be near the end of the month before she can finally have the surgery, unless insurance wants to play games with the referrals. We'll see. I bought her lots of shoes, good lunch, and alcohol. It seems to have helped her cope. Lol.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It just never stops.
> 
> Found out this morning that they're going to have to remove the entire upper lobe in my wife's right lung, probably 2 weeks in hospital to recover. If referrals takes too long, she won't be home for Christmas.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She WILL prosper  from the roller coaster you've told us about in this thread, I can tell she's one tough cookie

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 6, 2013)

Can I be banned for correcting someone? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Can I be banned for correcting someone?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Depends who that someone is 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Can I be banned for correcting someone?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



It depends who are you referring to


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Depends who that someone is
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse










Razor! said:


> It depends who are you referring to
> 
> 
> * THANKS Button ✌ *
> _ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _

Click to collapse



Some guy is asking for thanks for requesting a forum for s duos in the forum request thread 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Some guy is asking for thanks for requesting a forum for s duos in the forum request thread
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Yes yes you are right. 


* THANKS Button ✌ *
_ is there to save   Thanks  post indeed _


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm sorry to hear that jRi0T....  Hope it all works out
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus7 2013

Click to collapse



Second that 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It'll be near the end of the month before she can finally have the surgery, unless insurance wants to play games with the referrals. We'll see. I bought her lots of shoes, good lunch, and alcohol. It seems to have helped her cope. Lol.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Stay strong brother.


----------



## hanisod (Nov 6, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Stay strong brother.

Click to collapse



+1 

I really hope everything gets sorted out soon on your side

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## roofrider (Nov 6, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It just never stops.
> 
> Found out this morning that they're going to have to remove the entire upper lobe in my wife's right lung, probably 2 weeks in hospital to recover. If referrals takes too long, she won't be home for Christmas.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









funnypharmacist said:


> Can I be banned for correcting someone?
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



You not banned yet? :sly:


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 6, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Some guy is asking for thanks for requesting a forum for s duos in the forum request thread
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Kill him NAO!


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Kill him NAO!

Click to collapse



Yup. Kill him to death! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yup. Kill him to death!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Youdontsay.jpg

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Nov 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yup. Kill him to death!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



To where else can you kill someone? I want to kill someone to Hawaii. Is this possible? 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2013)

veeman said:


> To where else can you kill someone? I want to kill someone to Hawaii. Is this possible?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You are bamboo. You should work it out. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Yup. Kill him to death!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Captain Obvious to the rescue!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Captain Obvious to the rescue!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Anytime! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> Anytime!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's your weak point? Every super hero was a weak point..
Super man is vulnerable to cryptonite
Spiderman is allergic to good movie stories
Batman is allergic to... no money..yes, no money...
Iron Man is allergic to everything, except at the climax

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What's your weak point? Every super hero was a weak point..
> Super man is vulnerable to cryptonite
> Spiderman is allergic to good movie stories
> Batman is allergic to... no money..yes, no money...
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll have to work it out yourself, antihero! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 6, 2013)

undercover said:


> You'll have to work it out yourself, antihero!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You are clever :| 


Not

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are clever :|
> 
> 
> Not
> ...

Click to collapse



Oi, no need for that 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 6, 2013)

Got my motox and love it I just wish the speaker on my nexus 5 was this loud also. Only part about the n5 I hate is the speaker volume is so low 

>^.^< Sent from meow MotoX


----------



## undercover (Nov 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Got my motox and love it I just wish the speaker on my nexus 5 was this loud also. Only part about the n5 I hate is the speaker volume is so low
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow MotoX

Click to collapse



No worse than N4, so I can live with it. Got my replacement, all sweet now. Just need some nice grippy skin on the back.  Ideally clear. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> No worse than N4, so I can live with it. Got my replacement, all sweet now. Just need some nice grippy skin on the back.  Ideally clear.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which one are you keeping the white or the black?

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 7, 2013)

undercover said:


> No worse than N4, so I can live with it. Got my replacement, all sweet now. Just need some nice grippy skin on the back.  Ideally clear.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It quieter than the n4. But check this out http://m.androidcentral.com/nexus-5...hat-you-hear?utm_source=ac&utm_medium=twitter

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## werked (Nov 7, 2013)

You guys enjoying your n5?? Mine was delivered Monday but I've been out of town for work and won't be back til late next week to play with it. I also paid for 2 day shipping like a [email protected] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 7, 2013)

werked said:


> You guys enjoying your n5?? Mine was delivered Monday but I've been out of town for work and won't be back til late next week to play with it. I also paid for 2 day shipping like a [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mine arrives tomorrow 

Sent from the Nodes of Ranvier


----------



## Groot (Nov 7, 2013)

sorry for the absence guys, theres a super typhoon in here, @deathnotice01, @cascabel, sammy, pls be careful, God bless you and i hope you guys are alright

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> sorry for the absence guys, theres a super typhoon in here, @deathnotice01, @cascabel, sammy, pls be careful, God bless you and i hope you guys are alright
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



Pics or it never happened.... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 7, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or it never happened....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Here here...


And Wats Up?

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## cascabel (Nov 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> sorry for the absence guys, theres a super typhoon in here, @deathnotice01, @cascabel, sammy, pls be careful, God bless you and i hope you guys are alright
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



Thanks man. Hopefully it won't be that bad. 
You and your family take care, too.






M_T_M said:


> Pics or it never happened....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Nov 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are clever :|
> 
> 
> Not
> ...

Click to collapse



Not jokes aren't funny! 

Not 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 7, 2013)

We get the pun veeman. No need to repeat it. 

Sup y'all.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> sorry for the absence guys, theres a super typhoon in here, @deathnotice01, @cascabel, sammy, pls be careful, God bless you and i hope you guys are alright
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



THIS 
http://www.sunstar.com.ph/bacolod/local-news/2013/11/07/storm-alert-negocc-braces-yolanda-312564


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome!

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> THIS
> http://www.sunstar.com.ph/bacolod/local-news/2013/11/07/storm-alert-negocc-braces-yolanda-312564

Click to collapse



Wow. How'd you find that? You actually searched for it?  some reports say it's the biggest/strongest storm this year anywhere. Hope that's true - we've all had more than enough share of calamities this year. I just wish for the best for those that are going to be hit...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 8, 2013)

Stay safe guys 

>^.^< Sent from meow MotoX


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 8, 2013)

Holy crap the storms very strong!

And it's now in the central philippines which the part where i live (Cebu) is located.


As long as my internetz is still alive. I feel strong!

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------

My favorite quote that I made:

"The filipino people are the most courageous, resilient and optimistic in the world. We've been struck by floods, rebellion, earthquakes, landslides, corruption of public funds, territorial blackmail within the last month.

Yet we wake up the next morning ready to face another. No country in the world can surpass our ability to get through calamities both natural and man-made."


----------



## ronnie498 (Nov 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Holy crap the storms very strong!
> 
> And it's now in the central philippines which the part where i live (Cebu) is located.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be Safe :good:


----------



## veeman (Nov 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> We get the pun veeman. No need to repeat it.
> 
> Sup y'all.

Click to collapse



Repeat what?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 8, 2013)

What's up everybody?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up everybody?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



What's up brotha

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 8, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown Hell, just got out of the shop about 30 minutes ago. A lot of late walk-ins. 

What about you man?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell, just got out of the shop about 30 minutes ago. A lot of late walk-ins.
> 
> What about you man?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm great got the vape today and I love it. It's really nice and the  Carmel apple liquid tastes awesome. Really hoping this is gonna help me cut back if not completely quit smoking. Is gonna save me a ton of money too 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm great got the vape today and I love it. It's really nice and the  Carmel apple liquid tastes awesome. Really hoping this is gonna help me cut back if not completely quit smoking. Is gonna save me a ton of money too
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Haha sweet. That's awesome. Glad you like it man :thumbup:

Did you try the grape yet?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Haha sweet. That's awesome. Glad you like it man :thumbup:
> 
> Did you try the grape yet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not yet is it OK to put another flavor liquid in after the other burns up. I also still haven't used the disposable one. So I can put grape in that 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Not yet is it OK to put another flavor liquid in after the other burns up. I also still haven't used the disposable one. So I can put grape in that
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Yea man it should be fine. As long as your coil isn't shot. Just rinse the tank and coil off with hot water. If you're refilling the caramel Apple you don't have to wash it out.  Just always be sure to prime your coils.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 8, 2013)

:| 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea man it should be fine. As long as your coil isn't shot. Just rinse the tank and coil off with hot water. If you're refilling the caramel Apple you don't have to wash it out.  Just always be sure to prime your coils.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



OK bro thanks again 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> OK bro thanks again
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



No problem. Let me know how you like it.







RohinZaraki said:


> :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi fellas 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 8, 2013)

@Axis_Drummer


How do I prime it?

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Hi fellas
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's up? You the other metal guy? I forget ha

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up? You the other metal guy? I forget ha
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm new

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @Axis_Drummer
> 
> 
> How do I prime it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Just drip three drops of liquid on the wicks or down the coil head. Just don't do any more than 3. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

---------- Post added at 01:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> I'm new
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah ok. That's cool :beer:  :beer:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 8, 2013)

Damn weather,  I'm having cold :banghead:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 8, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just drip three drops of liquid on the wicks or down the coil head. Just don't do any more than 3.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah OK thanks

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 8, 2013)

Whats up frat?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 8, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Holy crap the storms very strong!
> 
> And it's now in the central philippines which the part where i live (Cebu) is located.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's true, considering how much of calamities you guys have every year. Seems like theres some sort of calamity there every week from what you guys are saying

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That's true, considering how much of calamities you guys have every year. Seems like theres some sort of calamity there every week from what you guys are saying
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL. True though. Lots of storms during the rainy season, it's hard to stay dry. Alan's area/city got it hard though. First the earthquake, now this typhoon.

How about in your country? I'm not up to date about the world.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> How about in your country? I'm not up to date about the world.

Click to collapse



Happens if you live under a rock for a good six months


----------



## roofrider (Nov 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Happens if you live under a rock for a good six months

Click to collapse



Says a fellow caveman.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Says a fellow caveman.

Click to collapse



At least he uses hangouts 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## roofrider (Nov 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> At least he uses hangouts
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Caught again!


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> LOL. True though. Lots of storms during the rainy season, it's hard to stay dry. Alan's area/city got it hard though. First the earthquake, now this typhoon.
> 
> How about in your country? I'm not up to date about the world.

Click to collapse



Quiet. That's about it. Nothing going on here

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Happens if you live under a rock for a good six months

Click to collapse



But.. but.. you just moved in the rock beside mine..




jugg1es said:


> At least he uses hangouts
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse




 i keep forgetting to install hangouts. Lol.




roofrider said:


> Caught again!

Click to collapse



Lmao. How many times have juggs caught you?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> But.. but.. you just moved in the rock beside mine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Says someone that just have himself away 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Quiet. That's about it. Nothing going on here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





What i'd give for some peace and quiet...




jugg1es said:


> Says someone that just have himself away
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Grumpy juggles is grumpy.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> What i'd give for some peace and quiet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*insert inappropriate and infractionable meme here*

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 8, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Kill him NAO!

Click to collapse



for hogging (is that a word) thanks?



undercover said:


> Yup. Kill him to death!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whats with you people?



veeman said:


> To where else can you kill someone? I want to kill someone to Hawaii. Is this possible?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you figure it out let me know 



deathnotice01 said:


> Holy crap the storms very strong!
> 
> And it's now in the central philippines which the part where i live (Cebu) is located.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Wonderful quote!

Be safe!


----------



## cascabel (Nov 8, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> for hogging (is that a word) thanks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I lol'd. Thanks man. How's you?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 8, 2013)

Who is organizing the party?
Who is invited?
Time? 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> What i'd give for some peace and quiet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A photo, passport and some money
For a visa 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 8, 2013)

Greetings, foolish mortals


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who is organizing the party?
> Who is invited?
> Time?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Apex probably.
Not you 
I dunno lol

Sent from my maguro

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------








Sent from my maguro

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------







Sent from my maguro


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Sup, what have I missed?

...ooh, a toga party.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sup android crust?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Nov 8, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Lmao. How many times have juggs caught you?

Click to collapse



Pretty sharp for an old man, isn't he?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Sup android crust?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup Steve.

Nice to meet you.


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 8, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Apex probably.
> Not you
> I dunno lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was that answer for all of my questions  ._____.

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 8, 2013)

am i invited to this toga party?!
or am i late again?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> am i invited to this toga party?!
> or am i late again?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You is late....very late

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 8, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Happens if you live under a rock for a good six months

Click to collapse



Since when you are a MOD??



cascabel said:


> I lol'd. Thanks man. How's you?

Click to collapse



I am doing great! two more weeks of vacations!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> At least he uses hangouts
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



GTalk is better 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> GTalk is better
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> GTalk is better
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Pm sent 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sup frat? 

My dad just got his new car today 
The volkswagen passat


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I only prefer GTalk because Hangouts doesn't show me my messages right away. It can take hours before they show up sometimes.


jugg1es said:


> Pm sent
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Replied 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 8, 2013)

Google sucks.....apple FTW 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 8, 2013)

Went on a thanking spree, the icon thread by falloutboy is awesome!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I only prefer GTalk because Hangouts doesn't show me my messages right away. It can take hours before they show up sometimes.
> 
> Replied
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Cheers, I'm happy with that. 

Only people i know that all use talk are on 2G. When was the last time you tried hangouts 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

---------- Post added at 08:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> Went on a thanking spree, the icon thread by falloutboy is awesome!

Click to collapse



Link? 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers, I'm happy with that.
> 
> Only people i know that all use talk are on 2G. When was the last time you tried hangouts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824656&page=36

let me know if like it!! :good:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 8, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Cheers, I'm happy with that.
> 
> Only people i know that all use talk are on 2G. When was the last time you tried hangouts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've sent that now anyway so hopefully all should be good now 

I last used it a few weeks ago. It used to be absolutely fine but not anymore so I'll stick with Talk for now.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 8, 2013)

This is plain awesomeness


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824656&page=36
> 
> let me know if like it!! :good:

Click to collapse



Yeh,  been following that for a while. Thought it was an individual thread you were on about 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 8, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> This is plain awesomeness

Click to collapse



Scrolled down and what the number of thanks

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Scrolled down and what the number of thanks
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you not seen that before 
Personally i think it should be compulsive reading when signing up to the site 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> This is plain awesomeness

Click to collapse



One word:
Boss.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Have you not seen that before
> Personally i think it should be compulsive reading when signing up to the site
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



I agree, in a similar fashion to the "Noob" video.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Have you not seen that before
> Personally i think it should be compulsive reading when signing up to the site
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



I agree, in a similar fashion to the "Noob" video.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

 @jugg1es
lolwut
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33842727

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

[/COLOR @jugg1es
lolwut
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33842727

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

[/COLOR @jugg1es
lolwut
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33842727

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

[/COLOR @jugg1es
lolwut
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33842727

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

[/COLOR @jugg1es
lolwut
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33842727

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> One word:
> Boss.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> ...

Click to collapse




If you read back a few pages on that thread you'll see is for trolling the the old op

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> If you read back a few pages on that thread you'll see is for trolling the the old op
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Edited. Will just try it myself.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks like within 2 weeks I should be ditching my GS2 for Nexus 5 (my first nexus, first non-Samsung device).

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 9, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> You is late....very late
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











>^.^< Sent from meow MotoX


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 9, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Edited. Will just try it myself.

Click to collapse



I don't use the integration, prefer to keep things separate. 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Looks like within 2 weeks I should be ditching my GS2 for Nexus 5 (my first nexus, first non-Samsung device).
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Cool, :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 9, 2013)

I love my phone, but it's just showing signs of age after 2 years. Looking forward to my purification.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2013)

S2 is a great phone though. A good design, a great phone and amazing development support over the years.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Nov 9, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> S2 is a great phone though. A good design, a great phone and amazing development support over the years.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, Xda development for this device is fabulous:thumbup:

*THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 9, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> S2 is a great phone though. A good design, a great phone and amazing development support over the years.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



For sure. I'm running slim 4.3 on mine now, big improvement. Honestly, looking at the support the vibrant still gets is amazing. Still got that one, too, as a media only device.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 9, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> For sure. I'm running slim 4.3 on mine now, big improvement. Honestly, looking at the support the vibrant still gets is amazing. Still got that one, too, as a media only device.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



My girlfriend's brother has an S2 and it's screen has already massively deteriorated with a wierd green tint. 

Good luck with the Nexus, I'm sure you won't regret your decision with such a wonderful device. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sup muffins?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 9, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Sup muffins?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oooh, Da Resurrection of da Dead! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 9, 2013)

Dexter???? Where the hell have you been???.......go post "elsewhere also"

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Nov 9, 2013)

Sup frat. Prayers to all the guys in the Philippines. :beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 9, 2013)

Prayers with beer :sly:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 9, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oooh, Da Resurrection of da Dead!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse










Steve888 said:


> Dexter???? Where the hell have you been???.......go post "elsewhere also"
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Here and there.. Mostly lost in real life trouble

I've been lurking..


Sent from the big brick


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 9, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Here and there.. Mostly lost in real life trouble
> 
> I've been lurking..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which hole have you been hiding in  ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Sup muffins?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello!

Haven't seen you in OT in a while.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Which hole have you been hiding in  ?

Click to collapse




<insert lame yo mama joke here>






Android Pizza said:


> Hello!
> 
> Haven't seen you in OT in a while.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey there. Sup?


Sent from the big brick


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Hey there. Sup?
> 
> 
> Sent from the big brick

Click to collapse



Oh, nothin' much.

I'm terrible at starting good conversations.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## cascabel (Nov 9, 2013)

werked said:


> Sup frat. Prayers to all the guys in the Philippines. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks werked. How are you? Nice to see you back. :beer:







dexter93 said:


> Here and there.. Mostly lost in real life trouble
> 
> I've been lurking..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey dex. Pics or..well..you know the drill. 




RohinZaraki said:


> Which hole have you been hiding in  ?

Click to collapse



Sup bro?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 9, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> <insert lame yo mama joke here>

Click to collapse


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well what incredible bad luck
My family took the new car for the first long drive and a biker skid and hit the car
Now there's a huge dent running through the entire back door, a little bit on the front door and little next to the mud guard 
Now the cars gone for service and will come back next week 

Also nice to see Dexter back in OT


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 9, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah, Xda development for this device is fabulous:thumbup:
> 
> *THANKS * Button ✌ is there to save Thanks post indeed

Click to collapse



Yeah definitely. It will still carry on for quite a while to come aswell 


jRi0T68 said:


> For sure. I'm running slim 4.3 on mine now, big improvement. Honestly, looking at the support the vibrant still gets is amazing. Still got that one, too, as a media only device.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I always used either Paranoid or ResurrectionRemix (mainly used RR though). That what purely because I don't like TW.

As long as all goes to plan, the One will have a long development period aswell. As Cotulla is working on MAGLDR, just like his team did on the HD2, as long as he's successful we'll soon be able to run other OS's and use this phone for a long time to come.
Only time will tell at the moment though 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well what incredible bad luck
> My family took the new car for the first long drive and a biker skid and hit the car
> Now there's a huge dent running through the entire back door, a little bit on the front door and little next to the mud guard
> Now the cars gone for service and will come back next week
> ...

Click to collapse



Same thing happened to my family recently. The biker was never seen again


----------



## roofrider (Nov 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well what incredible bad luck
> My family took the new car for the first long drive and a biker skid and hit the car
> Now there's a huge dent running through the entire back door, a little bit on the front door and little next to the mud guard
> Now the cars gone for service and will come back next week
> ...

Click to collapse



That's sux man. Passat is a great car!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well what incredible bad luck
> My family took the new car for the first long drive and a biker skid and hit the car
> Now there's a huge dent running through the entire back door, a little bit on the front door and little next to the mud guard
> Now the cars gone for service and will come back next week
> ...

Click to collapse



That freaking sucks.

You know what I hate?
Door dingers. People who park too close, then slam their door into yours when they open it.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Nov 9, 2013)

S'happening, dudes?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 9, 2013)

Apex said:


> S'happening, dudes?

Click to collapse



Hello Mr. Apex!

How are you sir?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks like all the old OT regulars are here.. Sup fellers

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kangerX (Nov 10, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Looks like all the old OT regulars are here.. Sup fellers
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> Hello Mr. Apex!
> 
> How are you sir?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Apex said:


> S'happening, dudes?

Click to collapse



Hi there apex-pizza-prwan 

sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2013)

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 10, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



That was lame..  
Hey kangerX. How is it going?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 10, 2013)

Whats crack-a-lackin?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 10, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Whats crack-a-lackin?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rice Krispies

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## roofrider (Nov 10, 2013)

Filipinos! You and your families safe? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 10, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Filipinos! You and your families safe? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 10, 2013)

I see a couple of changes to the op. 

Evening muffins 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well what incredible bad luck
> My family took the new car for the first long drive and a biker skid and hit the car
> Now there's a huge dent running through the entire back door, a little bit on the front door and little next to the mud guard
> Now the cars gone for service and will come back next week
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats some bad luck. Hello 






Prawesome said:


> Looks like all the old OT regulars are here.. Sup fellers
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey hey!






jugg1es said:


> I see a couple of changes to the op.
> 
> Evening muffins
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tl;dr

Evening muffs

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## veeman (Nov 10, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That's sux man. Passat is a great car!

Click to collapse



Cool, we have a Passat also. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Cool, we have a Passat also.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



2 of my uncles own Passats. One is the normal one and the other is the sport version. Beautiful car indeed.


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 11, 2013)

May I join frat?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Do be  ha!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 11, 2013)

Heyy Guys! Still waiting for the usb jig i ordered from ebay...whats the correction to the OP again? couldnt make it out!

also...my concern to all those in Philippines. take care brothers..


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 11, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Thats some bad luck. Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning dex.. How's it going? And I see you have gotten the unforgotten place back working.. Good job 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

@Steve888 You can start by reading the OP

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> May I join frat?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just because your in ot doesn't mean you should ignore the op. It has lots of useful information in 







Axis_Drummer said:


> Do be  ha!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Morning @Axis_Drummer ,how you and the little'un

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Just because your in ot doesn't mean you should ignore the op. It has lots of useful information in

Click to collapse



*You're 


Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *You're
> 
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:flipoff2:

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> :flipoff2:
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Oooh, moody @jugg1es 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Just because your in ot doesn't mean you should ignore the op. It has lots of useful information in
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're good. Thanks for asking.
What about you brother?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 11, 2013)

Meh....to much hassle....I'll stick with the mafia 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oooh, moody @jugg1es
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How's the N5 stinky?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> How's the N5 stinky?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because it stinks

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Because it stinks
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fail 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Fail
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL! A big one. :laugh:


----------



## Groot (Nov 11, 2013)

hi frat, no electricity for 3days here, sorry for my absence 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## roofrider (Nov 11, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hi frat, no electricity for 3days here, sorry for my absence
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



How badly did it hit your place?


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Fail
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually, you two failed. Read it again.  

Nice one Gogeta. 

Meanwhile, I just found out how you lot become muffins here. 












roofrider said:


> LOL! A big one. :laugh:

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 11, 2013)

Whatever you say stinky. -_-


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Actually, you two failed. Read it again.
> 
> Nice one Gogeta.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How is the N5 stinky? 

.... again

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> How is the N5 stinky?
> 
> .... again
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not answering. Again... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Not answering. Again...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why not? -___-

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why not? -___-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll let you work it out, why. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'll let you work it out, why.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let me guess, because I called you stinky? 

How is the N5 tinky?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Let me guess, because I called you stinky?
> 
> How is the N5 tinky?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, that's better. 
It's alright. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Lol, that's better.
> It's alright.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah.. I knew it. You never liked me calling you that 

Does it lag or something? I have been hearing that the launcher is lagging in AOSP N4. Didn't go into the details,  so I might be wrong

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ah.. I knew it. You never liked me calling you that
> 
> Does it lag or something? I have been hearing that the launcher is lagging in AOSP N4. Didn't go into the details,  so I might be wrong
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wouldn't know, I use Nova. As in lag... Well, as in anything in Android world, now and again you get a hiccup, but it's miles better than anything else. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Wouldn't know, I use Nova. As in lag... Well, as in anything in Android world, now and again you get a hiccup, but it's miles better than anything else.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And the transparent Nav And Sys bars? 

Somehow, KitKat feels like Google's evil move to get more control of android rather than a proper update. Now with the launcher and Messaging app gone, there are just a few more apps left for complete Googl-isation. We could be looking at Google Calculator(bit farfetched but no one saw the launcher coming anyway) or Google Experience Bar(System Bar with Google accounts integrated into it? Quite a possibility) in the future  
Can't blame Google though. They want to secure their product to keep that incoming coming

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

The more interesting part to all this is that, with all these restrictions on   OEMs and CM going commercial, we could soon be seeing CM ROMs as just overlays/themes

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And the transparent Nav And Sys bars?
> 
> Somehow, KitKat feels like Google's evil move to get more control of android rather than a proper update. Now with the launcher and Messaging app gone, there are just a few more apps left for complete Googl-isation. We could be looking at Google Calculator(bit farfetched but no one saw the launcher coming anyway) or Google Experience Bar(System Bar with Google accounts integrated into it? Quite a possibility) in the future
> Can't blame Google though. They want to secure their product to keep that incoming coming
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll just wait for Nova to bring transparent bars. If Google added gestures, I would have possibly used it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> I'll just wait for Nova to bring transparent bars. If Google added gestures, I would have possibly used it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have been waiting but it seems like its gonna be a long long wait :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 11, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I have been waiting but it seems like its gonna be a long long wait :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Waiting for what? Transparent bars are available in roms.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 11, 2013)

Sup people


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 11, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Thats some bad luck. Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey 
How's it going there? 







veeman said:


> Cool, we have a Passat also.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




That's awesome :thumbup:
Do you have the trendline, comfortline or highline? 






Eren Jaeger said:


> hi frat, no electricity for 3days here, sorry for my absence
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



Hey
Hope you're doing alright 
Just saw the news report 
It's one bad storm


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2013)

undercover said:


> Oooh, moody @jugg1es
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:flipoff2::flipoff2:







Axis_Drummer said:


> We're good. Thanks for asking.
> What about you brother?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



He's in a mess,  things should get sorted out soon though. Fingers crossed 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 11, 2013)

@Axis_Drummer 

Vaping is the shiznit I've fallen in love. I need to order some more flavors this week so I'll be emailing u. 

Also anyone else who smokes I highly suggest at least trying at least a disposable vape from axis :thumbup::thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow MotoX


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He's in a mess,  things should get sorted out soon though. Fingers crossed
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Did I miss something? Or was you referring to yourself in the third person? lol

Remember, I haven't been around much. 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @Axis_Drummer
> 
> Vaping is the shiznit I've fallen in love. I need to order some more flavors this week so I'll be emailing u.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! Glad you like it man. Has it helped you stay away from cigarettes so far? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Did I miss something? Or was you referring to yourself in the third person? lol
> 
> Remember, I haven't been around much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My brother and his family are a bit of a mess lately. 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 11, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> My brother and his family are a bit of a mess lately.
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Ah hell. That sucks to hear. Hopefully things look up for them soon. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey everybody!

How is it going?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Awesome! Glad you like it man. Has it helped you stay away from cigarettes so far?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yes I've cut back too about 50% of what I was smoking. So that's a big difference I think 

>^.^< Sent from meow MotoX


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 11, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown Awesome. You want me to bump the nicotine up a notch on the next bottles you purchase? We make 6,16, and 24mg of nicotine, but I can mix it anywhere in between. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Nov 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey
> How's it going there?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There aren't those versions here in the US. We have an SEL with navigation. 

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 11, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown Awesome. You want me to bump the nicotine up a notch on the next bottles you purchase? We make 6,16, and 24mg of nicotine, but I can mix it anywhere in between.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Yes I'll probably bump it up to like 10 or so.

>^.^< Sent from meow MotoX


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 11, 2013)

Guys!!!!be aware of the links posted in comments on youtube!!!BE F***IN AWARE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanisod (Nov 11, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Guys!!!!be aware of the links posted in comments on youtube!!!BE F***IN AWARE!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Why? What happened?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes I'll probably bump it up to like 10 or so.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow MotoX

Click to collapse



Ok, whenever you order more I'll make them in 10 for you. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 11, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Why? What happened?
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A guy with a link happened....


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Guys!!!!be aware of the links posted in comments on youtube!!!BE F***IN AWARE!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Dafuq is ^^^this^^^ guy? 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 11, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dafuq is ^^^this^^^ guy?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A newbie trolling like its 1999...but that's irrelevant right now! 
What up mate? :silly:


----------



## veeman (Nov 11, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> A newbie trolling like its 1999...but that's irrelevant right now!
> What up mate? :silly:

Click to collapse



I wish I was trolling like it's 1999. :|


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 11, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Waiting for what? Transparent bars are available in roms.

Click to collapse



I know. I have even implemented them in ROMs. I was talking about transparent status bars in Launchers

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> A newbie trolling like its 1999...but that's irrelevant right now!
> What up mate? :silly:

Click to collapse



Not much at all. How ewe dune, M to the T to the M? 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 11, 2013)

Apex said:


> Not much at all. How ewe dune, M to the T to the M?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Still busy with real life mate....too much to do, not enough resources


----------



## Apex (Nov 11, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Still busy with real life mate....too much to do, not enough resources

Click to collapse



I know how that goes, all too well! 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 12, 2013)

Apex said:


> Dafuq is ^^^this^^^ guy?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The jeff killer screamer links


> A newbie trolling like its 1999...but that's irrelevant right now!
> What up mate?

Click to collapse



Says the troll...


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey guys, could someone recommend me a good tablet to look at for around $300? I'm currently looking at the Asus TF300T 10.1. Is it good or..?

Help me out

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I know. I have even implemented them in ROMs. I was talking about transparent status bars in Launchers
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here ya go
http://phandroid.com/2013/11/11/nova-launcher-beta-update/


----------



## Apex (Nov 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys, could someone recommend me a good tablet to look at for around $300? I'm currently looking at the Asus TF300T 10.1. Is it good or..?
> 
> Help me out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



QF and I both have the TF300T. I'm running CM on mine, and it's not a bad tab for the price. I also got the dock for a really cheap price as well. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Here ya go
> http://phandroid.com/2013/11/11/nova-launcher-beta-update/

Click to collapse



I know, I am on 4.3 N4, so there's no transparency

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

Apex said:


> QF and I both have the TF300T. I'm running CM on mine, and it's not a bad tab for the price. I also got the dock for a really cheap price as well.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was also looking at the galaxy tab 3 10.1. What do you think of it? I actually have a tf300t at work and it's good, but I can't root it since it belongs to my boss. But I've heard it was pretty great after root and ROM. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I know, I am on 4.3 N4, so there's no transparency
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stock?
I'm confused here, does the transparency vanish when you use Nova/Apex? I thought the systemui was under the control of the rom and it's settings. With carbon you can control both the Status and Navbar transparencies.


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just sold a busted up hp touch pad running CM JB for 125 lol....now I have a busted up pink dell inspirion running mint15 I think I can get 150 from...it also has an unknown residue on the top  got it as payment for moving pics over to her new one...kinda scared after I seen what I had to move:what::what::what::what::what:

Sent from my


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I was also looking at the galaxy tab 3 10.1. What do you think of it? I actually have a tf300t at work and it's good, but I can't root it since it belongs to my boss. But I've heard it was pretty great after root and ROM.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Do not, I repeat, DO NOT go for any of the 2013 edition Sammy tabs, including the new Note 10.1 2014. TW makes it close to unusable . Why not hold off till the new N10 is announced ? If not, I'd probably recommend the transformer or the current N10.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Do not, I repeat, DO NOT go for any of the 2013 edition Sammy tabs, including the new Note 10.1 2014. TW makes it close to unusable . Why not hold off till the new N10 is announced ? If not, I'd probably recommend the transformer or the current N10.

Click to collapse



How long til the new N10?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Stock?
> I'm confused here, does the transparency vanish when you use Nova/Apex? I thought the systemui was under the control of the rom and it's settings. With carbon you can control both the Status and Navbar transparencies.

Click to collapse



I don't really know. Google implemented transparent nav and sys bar in such a way that only the apps that request the feature get it. They could have just made it system wide.. :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How long til the new N10?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm not very sure, before the end of year i guess.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I'm not very sure, before the end of year i guess.

Click to collapse



Oh Ok that's cool. I hold off as long as possible. Though I may not have a choice. I need the tablet for my job. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I know, I am on 4.3 N4, so there's no transparency
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse










Sent from CCCP with love...


----------



## K.A. (Nov 12, 2013)

Erm...Hi!


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

K.A. said:


> Erm...Hi!

Click to collapse






undercover said:


> Sent from CCCP with love...

Click to collapse



Hows the camera?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sent from CCCP with love...

Click to collapse



You lucky.....   And you have my same desktop wallpaper.. 

Rooted it yet?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You lucky.....   And you have my same desktop wallpaper..
> 
> Rooted it yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope, no root. See no need yet. 
And camera is alright. 

Sent from CCCP with love...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nope, no root. See no need yet.
> And camera is alright.
> 
> Sent from CCCP with love...

Click to collapse



Right.  I haven't rooted my N4 yet :| 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Right.  I haven't rooted my N4 yet :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can't be serious.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Right.  I haven't rooted my N4 yet :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Still  bottled it again then 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Right.  I haven't rooted my N4 yet :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You should smash your N4 to pieces and ask for a perma ban  and burn your laptop too as an extra punishment for uttering the words N4 and not rooted


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Right.  I haven't rooted my N4 yet :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





I rooted my GNex within like half an hour of it arriving 
You're missing out on a lot 

Sent from my maguro


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

Actually I don't even bother rooting the stock rom.
*Buy a nexus
*Flash TWRP
*Install a rom


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Actually I don't even bother rooting the stock rom.
> *Buy a nexus
> *Flash TWRP
> *Install a rom

Click to collapse



Lol this is exactly what I do actually 

Sent from my maguro


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Actually I don't even bother rooting the stock rom.
> *Buy a nexus
> *Flash TWRP
> *Install a rom

Click to collapse



I usually root the stock ROM and use it for a few days just to see the true capabilities of it. Once I've done that, I'll usually try another ROM. So far, on my One X, I like sense better over the other 3rd party ROMs, so I resorted to making my own. On the N7, I used AOSP 4.2.2 rooted till CM 10.1 was usable. I used that till 4.3 came out. By then, xposed allowed me to do things I could only do in CM, so until now, I'm still on a rooted and heavily modded AOSP 4.3.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 12, 2013)

Thing is, I am lazy :'D

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I usually root the stock ROM and use it for a few days just to see the true capabilities of it. Once I've done that, I'll usually try another ROM. So far, on my One X, I like sense better over the other 3rd party ROMs, so I resorted to making my own. On the N7, I used AOSP 4.2.2 rooted till CM 10.1 was usable. I used that till 4.3 came out. By then, xposed allowed me to do things I could only do in CM, so until now, I'm still on a rooted and heavily modded AOSP 4.3.

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I done with my N7, S2, Xperia 8, X8 and X10 and figured I'd do the same on the One but I've been effectively on stock ever since I got it.
In fact, the only time I'm not on stock is when a new update drops and I can't be bothered waiting. At that point, I'll flash ARHD and then flash back to a pure stock ROM once it's available.
I flashed an AOKP ROM for about half hour and realized I preferred stock 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> That's exactly what I done with my N7, S2, Xperia 8, X8 and X10 and figured I'd do the same on the One but I've been effectively on stock ever since I got it.
> In fact, the only time I'm not on stock is when a new update drops and I can't be bothered waiting. At that point, I'll flash ARHD and then flash back to a pure stock ROM once it's available.
> I flashed an AOKP ROM for about half hour and realized I preferred stock
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Exactly. The camera on 3rd party roms is the deal breaker for me  I flashed AICP yesterday and within an hour I was back to my own Sense 5 ROM. The only phone which has successfully stayed on a 3rd party ROM till I stopped using it was my good ol' X8  have you tried multirom on the N7 ?

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Thing is, I am lazy :'D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lazy people use iPhones


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2013)

Lmao. All the stick @Prawesome gets....


_Sent from stock, not, nada, zilch rooted N5_


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Exactly. The camera on 3rd party roms is the deal breaker for me  I flashed AICP yesterday and within an hour I was back to my own Sense 5 ROM. The only phone which has successfully stayed on a 3rd party ROM till I stopped using it was my good ol' X8  have you tried multirom on the N7 ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid people use iPhones, not lazy people







undercover said:


> Lmao. All the stick @Prawesome gets....
> 
> 
> _Sent from stock, not, nada, zilch rooted N5_

Click to collapse



Well, to be honest, I am used to all this hate about me not rooting my phone :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 12, 2013)

No people who don't want any lag what so ever while just navigating in the UI use iPhones, people who don't really care about customization and just something that looks good and functions like it should use iPhones, I'm personally tired of android and if I have the choice I'll switch to WP8 lumia 920 in a heart beat

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> No people who don't want any lag what so ever while just navigating in the UI use iPhones, people who don't really care about customization and just something that looks good and functions like it should use iPhones, I'm personally tired of android and if I have the choice I'll switch to WP8* lumia 920* in a heart beat
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



You can't be serious. :|
I used the 925 for a few hours and i couldn't stand the lack of android-like features, *apps *and customisations, decided i'm never buying a Windows Phone ever. It had a great camera though.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 12, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> No people who don't want any lag what so ever while just navigating in the UI use iPhones, people who don't really care about customization and just something that looks good and functions like it should use iPhones, I'm personally tired of android and if I have the choice I'll switch to WP8 lumia 920 in a heart beat
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



What about apps?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You can't be serious. :|
> I used the 925 for a few hours and i couldn't stand the lack of android-like features, *apps *and customisations, decided i'm never buying a Windows Phone ever. It had a great camera though.

Click to collapse





Gogeta said:


> What about apps?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm serious,define apps please cause most of the I want are on WP8 already and I even want to start learning C# next C++ and develop for WP8,also I don't really care about customizebility that much since I don't really customize a lot specially if my phone laged,I used to like android but it's laggy and ineffecient to me and iPhoens are pricy and small and that's why I want WP8,It's simple,smooth,good looking,effeciant and reliable plus lumias have some of the best cameras on the market


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Exactly. The camera on 3rd party roms is the deal breaker for me  I flashed AICP yesterday and within an hour I was back to my own Sense 5 ROM. The only phone which has successfully stayed on a 3rd party ROM till I stopped using it was my good ol' X8  have you tried multirom on the N7 ?

Click to collapse



Couldn't agree more about the camera, especially when I was on the S2 and most CM derivatives couldn't get the camera to work at all.
The X8 was always on a custom ROM for me aswell and the S2 was most of the time aswell (that was mainly due to TW though).

I did try multirom ages ago but my N7 is long gone since then. The screen got smashed to bits 


ABD EL HAMEED said:


> No people who don't want any lag what so ever while just navigating in the UI use iPhones, people who don't really care about customization and just something that looks good and functions like it should use iPhones, I'm personally tired of android and if I have the choice I'll switch to WP8 lumia 920 in a heart beat
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Or you could just wait for the One to have WP8.1 working and have the best of both worlds, rather than using the S2's long lost long forgotten little cousin


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Couldn't agree more about the camera, especially when I was on the S2 and most CM derivatives couldn't get the camera to work at all.
> The X8 was always on a custom ROM for me aswell and the S2 was most of the time aswell (that was mainly due to TW though).
> 
> I did try multirom ages ago but my N7 is long gone since then. The screen got smashed to bits
> ...

Click to collapse



Heh it's good to finally see and hear from you again  reminds me of the old days


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 12, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Couldn't agree more about the camera, especially when I was on the S2 and most CM derivatives couldn't get the camera to work at all.
> The X8 was always on a custom ROM for me aswell and the S2 was most of the time aswell (that was mainly due to TW though).
> 
> I did try multirom ages ago but my N7 is long gone since then. The screen got smashed to bits
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as doesn't use android....


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> .. WP8,It's simple,smooth,good looking,effeciant and reliable plus lumias have some of the best cameras on the market

Click to collapse



I could agree to that, but the fact that it lacks apps was clearly evident when i used it, sometimes it's the small and not widely used Android apps that save your arse when you are in a tight spot.
Android has come a long way, it isn't as laggy as it used to be. But to each his own.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 12, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I'm serious,define apps please cause most of the I want are on WP8 already and I even want to start learning C# next C++ and develop for WP8,also I don't really care about customizebility that much since I don't really customize a lot specially if my phone laged,I used to like android but it's laggy and ineffecient to me and iPhoens are pricy and small and that's why I want WP8,It's simple,smooth,good looking,effeciant and reliable plus lumias have some of the best cameras on the market

Click to collapse



If you don't use AOSP, you have no right to complain about android. 
I thought the same about about Win8 but man, it was a weird experience. The OS was just too plain and there was nothing in it. Except for going to your all drawer and opening a menu. I couldn't find anything worth while in it. And the lack of apps, well, I don't want to even go there. I could go on for hours. 

Also, just in case, someone pops up with a FANNNbbbbOYYYYYyyy remark, I am not saying android is perfect, it has its own limitations. But it certainly is better than Win8

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

Open thread: why is YouTube's new comments system causing such anger? - http://www.appy-geek.com/Web/ArticleWeb.aspx?regionid=3&articleid=15291618

Anyone read that? I never thought about it that much but the co-founders remark is funny  Kinda highlights Google trying to promote G+ in every way possible too

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 12, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Heh it's good to finally see and hear from you again  reminds me of the old days

Click to collapse



Same to you mate  It seems so long ago since trolling the X8 forums 

Here's a pic of the state of my N7 - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201122113273191&l=bc9c08e215. It's not a pretty site though 


ABD EL HAMEED said:


> As long as doesn't use android....

Click to collapse



well, rather than waiting for a developer to possibly get it working, there's rumours that HTC will actually release a new version of the One but running Windows instead (mainly because their current Windows phones are crap and didn't scoop up much market share).


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> If you don't use AOSP, you have no right to complain about android.
> I thought the same about about Win8 but man, it was a weird experience. The OS was just too plain and there was nothing in it. Except for going to your all drawer and opening a menu. I couldn't find anything worth while in it. And the lack of apps, well, I don't want to even go there. I could go on for hours.
> 
> Also, just in case, someone pops up with a FANNNbbbbOYYYYYyyy remark, I am not saying android is perfect, it has its own limitations. But it certainly is better than Win8
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using a 4.3 aosp ROM,so yeah I tried everything,and I like the fact that WP8 is plain and simple

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Apex (Nov 12, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> No people who don't want any lag what so ever while just navigating in the UI use iPhones, people who don't really care about customization and just something that looks good and functions like it should use iPhones, I'm personally tired of android and if I have the choice I'll switch to WP8 lumia 920 in a heart beat
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



GTFO

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 12, 2013)

Apex said:


> GTFO
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Howdy, El Founder!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I can't sleep well at night thinking about the afflicted people here. 

I've donated to foundations and will probably do so again on friday. I feel so terrible for everyone that was afflicted 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Apex (Nov 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Howdy, El Founder!

Click to collapse



Yo, yo QF! Axis was asking about the TF300T, seems he's itching to pull the trigger on a new tab purchase. 

Also, beware... some weirdo is talking about WP8 being better than Android! I know, hard to believe. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 12, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I'm using a 4.3 aosp ROM,so yeah I tried everything,and I like the fact that WP8 is plain and simple
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I like the UI so much, 
But the apps suck. 

For a secondary device I'd have no doubts in getting a WP8 with 5-inch display with 1080p. But android is still king for me. 


My biggest project for an android device was trying to make it look like a WP8 device. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> If you don't use AOSP, you have no right to complain about android.
> I thought the same about about Win8 but man, it was a weird experience. The OS was just too plain and there was nothing in it. Except for going to your all drawer and opening a menu. I couldn't find anything worth while in it. And the lack of apps, well, I don't want to even go there. I could go on for hours.

Click to collapse



It was a frustrating experience lol, the thing doesn't even have a file manager!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 12, 2013)

Apex said:


> Yo, yo QF! Axis was asking about the TF300T, seems he's itching to pull the trigger on a new tab purchase.
> 
> Also, beware... some weirdo is talking about WP8 being better than Android! I know, hard to believe.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah the TF300T is a beast on stock and Asus has done a good job of an almost vanilla experience. I may pull the trigger and root if they decide not to give it KitKat.
Unfortunately, some haters buy the wrong product, run into issues and think otherwise. Ahem, @undercover. Would *of* thought you would know better than to judge a whole series by one product 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It was a frustrating experience lol, the thing doesn't even have a file manager!

Click to collapse



Vanilla android doesn't have a file manager...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I can't sleep well at night thinking about the afflicted people here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How badly did it hit your area?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I like the UI so much,
> But the apps suck.
> 
> For a secondary device I'd have no doubts in getting a WP8 with 5-inch display with 1080p. But android is still king for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Make another monochromatic rom


----------



## roofrider (Nov 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Vanilla android doesn't have a file manager...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



But there are apps...


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 12, 2013)

roofrider said:


> How badly did it hit your area?

Click to collapse



Not much, really. Little to no damages, pretty hard to believe but the city was unharmed. 







darkshadow246 said:


> Make another monochromatic rom

Click to collapse



I'm trying but i just don't have time. Probably gonna do it for the S4

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I can't sleep well at night thinking about the afflicted people here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ya, I am hearing terrible things on the news 
@Apex Howdy mate.. You have started visiting the thread more often I see 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 12, 2013)

God bless all you Filipinos during this hard time.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Nov 12, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Ya, I am hearing terrible things on the news
> @Apex Howdy mate.. You have started visiting the thread more often I see
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Trying to, yes. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I like the UI so much,
> But the apps suck.
> 
> For a secondary device I'd have no doubts in getting a WP8 with 5-inch display with 1080p. But android is still king for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



I only need a good browser,whatsapp,youtube and some other apps which WP8 has


----------



## undercover (Nov 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Yeah the TF300T is a beast on stock and Asus has done a good job of an almost vanilla experience. I may pull the trigger and root if they decide not to give it KitKat.
> Unfortunately, some haters buy the wrong product, run into issues and think otherwise. Ahem, @undercover. Would *of* thought you would know better than to judge a whole series by one product
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Tegra 3 is a piece of sheit. Period. 

Sent from CCCP with love...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tegra 3 is a piece of sheit. Period.
> 
> Sent from CCCP with love...

Click to collapse



I shouldn't have been though 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 12, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I only need a good browser,whatsapp,youtube and some other apps which WP8 has

Click to collapse



Win8 doesn't have an official Yt app. ... Lolololololololololololololololololololol




Spoiler



I hope I am right



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 12, 2013)

undercover said:


> Tegra 3 is a piece of sheit. Period.
> 
> Sent from CCCP with love...

Click to collapse



You and your Tegra hating... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> You and your Tegra hating...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its crap :sly:

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## veeman (Nov 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its crap :sly:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Qualcomm suxx :sly::sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 12, 2013)

veeman said:


> Qualcomm suxx :sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fo' rizzle!

I modded my phone by installing the cpu from my Tandy TRS-80. Way better.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Qualcomm suxx :sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No







BTW trading my motox for a G2 

>^.^< Sent from meow MotoX


----------



## veeman (Nov 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, that sucks! Qualcomm is teh worst. Nokia is teh bestest.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> *Qualcomm* is a piece of sheit. Period.
> 
> Sent from CCCP with love...

Click to collapse



There, ftfy


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 13, 2013)

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 13, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



I went full retard in a thread once... the thread got deleted.

Also, prostituted? I wish I could make my wife pay me for it.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Prostituted eh... That's nice



Also, Tegra sucks. Qualcomm FTW

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Prostituted eh... That's nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, paid to have sex... Doesn't sound like a bad gig to me. 

Also, Qualcomm sux. :sly::sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 13, 2013)

Samsung Exynos sucks! (Nobody said it yet)


I'm waiting for Intel to get going with their fiber optic cpu tech and get that into phones.

Until then... tincan+string> all

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yeah, paid to have sex... Doesn't sound like a bad gig to me.
> 
> Also, Qualcomm sux. :sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not a bad idea at all 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Also, Tegra sucks. Qualcomm FTW
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I give up on this species


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I give up on this species

Click to collapse



That's better... because.... Tegra... Wait for it... Suuucks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> That's better... because.... Tegra... Wait for it... Suuucks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Remember that whole Qualcomm and JBQ fiasco ? Yeah, the Tegra N7 never had such problems

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> There, ftfy

Click to collapse



You can't be serious? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> You can't be serious?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That depends. What time is it there ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> That depends. What time is it there ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



8am

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> 8am
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got my new kitchen worktops turning up in an hour 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Got my new kitchen worktops turning up in an hour
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Nice. Day off I take it? Installing yourself? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## K.A. (Nov 13, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hows the camera?

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Nice. Day off I take it? Installing yourself?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Am i hell as like, I'll be.......... Supervising with a bacon sandwich in hand.. 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> 8am
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, was probably serious then 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Am i hell as like, I'll be.......... Supervising with a bacon sandwich in hand..
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



All the best work is done while you're holding bacon.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Remember that whole Qualcomm and JBQ fiasco ? Yeah, the Tegra N7 never had such problems
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am talking about performance. Not politics

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Am i hell as like, I'll be.......... Supervising with a bacon sandwich in hand..
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Am I hell as like, I will be? 

What is that supposed to mean? :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am talking about performance. Not politics
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It means exactly what it says. 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> It means exactly what it says.
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



I don't understand what it says.  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I am talking about performance. Not politics
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm talking about openness since talking about performance is pointless  it owns any other SoC besides the T4

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm talking about openness since talking about performance is pointless  it owns any other SoC besides the T4
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can't be serious... 

Am I the only guy here who supports Qualcomm here? :|  Geez.. Thanks for all the support I am getting

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You can't be serious...
> 
> Am I the only guy here who supports Qualcomm here? :|  Geez.. Thanks for all the support I am getting
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 calm down. I couldn't give a rats ass tbh. I'm just fanning the fire.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You can't be serious...
> 
> Am I the only guy here who supports Qualcomm here? :|  Geez.. Thanks for all the support I am getting
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll always take Qualcomm if I have a choice due to its performance and superiority  

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola people!



Two days since I have been looking out for a used blackberry. Haven't found one yet!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 13, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hola people!

Click to collapse



Sup? 

Is it just me or is XDA /tapatalk having a connecting problem 
It either doesn't connect to XDA or it takes a long time


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You can't be serious...
> 
> Am I the only guy here who supports Qualcomm here? :|  Geez.. Thanks for all the support I am getting
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I like them too since they have good development support,Am I the inly one who thinks the apple A7 chip is the most powerful one


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 13, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I like them too since they have good development support,Am I the inly one who thinks the apple A7 chip is the most powerful one

Click to collapse



Seriously now buddy?? first you fap around WP and now you like apple all of a sudden?? Are you on meds or something??


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup?
> 
> Is it just me or is XDA /tapatalk having a connecting problem
> It either doesn't connect to XDA or it takes a long time

Click to collapse



It's not just you.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> It's not just you.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup?
> 
> Is it just me or is XDA /tapatalk having a connecting problem
> It either doesn't connect to XDA or it takes a long time

Click to collapse



I was actually about to ask about the TT problem here.. Taking a hell of a lot of time to connect







ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I like them too since they have good development support,Am I the inly one who thinks the apple A7 chip is the most powerful one

Click to collapse



Apple A7 chip? You can't be serious... Its the OS that's smooth, not the chip

About tt issue, check feedbacks thread guys

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 13, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Seriously now buddy?? first you fap around WP and now you like apple all of a sudden?? Are you on meds or something??

Click to collapse



Look at the benchmarks if you don't belive me,just because it's dual core doesn't mean it's weak in fact it has the best GPU out there,and I like WP because it's smooth while still having big screens


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 13, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Look at the benchmarks if you don't belive me,just because it's dual core doesn't mean it's weak in fact it has the best GPU out there,and I like WP because it's smooth while still having big screens

Click to collapse



Benchmarks mean nothing anymore. Seriously, I can hack a device to show 1000k in benchmarks and it can still be laggy as hell. Just look at what Sammy did to boost their scores


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Look at the benchmarks if you don't belive me,just because it's dual core doesn't mean it's weak in fact it has the best GPU out there,and I like WP because it's smooth while still having big screens

Click to collapse



Oh god, a lost cause.........

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 13, 2013)

It's just like the CPUs in the PC market,you can find an octa core proccessor being smoked by a quad core one,not everything is about clockspeed and number of cores architecture matters a lot too,and yes some benchmarks can be wrong but not all


----------



## hanisod (Nov 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Sent from CCCP with love...

Click to collapse



Nice, looks pretty neat :thumbup:







K.A. said:


> Erm...Hi!

Click to collapse



Dafuq you're alive? 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2013)

May I ask you gais a question?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> May I ask you gais a question?

Click to collapse



Senor Moderatrolololol, ask away, you don't need to ask about asking


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Senor Moderatrolololol, ask away, you don't need to ask about asking

Click to collapse



How about a second one?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> How about a second one?

Click to collapse



You still don't need to ask about asking a second one, just after asking about asking a first one


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> How about a second one?

Click to collapse



No. You shall remain silent :l.


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Look at the benchmarks if you don't belive me,just because it's dual core doesn't mean it's weak in fact it has the best GPU out there,and I like WP because it's smooth while still having big screens

Click to collapse



Aggregating the results with benchmark tools offers a shortcut to gauging performance. Diagnostic apps that calculate benchmark performance for the GPU, CPU, and browser can be useful indicators, but like all statistics, they're also ripe for manipulation. So, believe what you want, and if you're so in love with Fapple or Windblows, why dafuq are you on xda and spamming my thread with your useless dribble? 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You still don't need to ask about asking a second one, just after asking about asking a first one

Click to collapse



In that case, what if I ask a third and last question?


----------



## hanisod (Nov 13, 2013)

And seriously? Windows? 

Windows has great performance, really nice camera features 

But the lack of apps is a serious problem 

Plus, you can do a lot  to prevent your phone from laging and stuff 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> May I ask you gais a question?

Click to collapse



You may? 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> In that case, what if I ask a third and last question?

Click to collapse



I reiterate, you don't need to ask about asking after asking about asking after asking about asking  :confused"


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> In that case, what if I ask a third and last question?

Click to collapse



No :l



hanisod said:


> And seriously? Windows?
> 
> Windows has great performance, really nice camera features
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, the lack of nipples is disappointing :/


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 13, 2013)

Apex said:


> Aggregating the results with benchmark tools offers a shortcut to gauging performance. Diagnostic apps that calculate benchmark performance for the GPU, CPU, and browser can be useful indicators, but like all statistics, they're also ripe for manipulation. So, believe what you want, and if you're so in love with Fapple or Windblows, why dafuq are you on xda and spamming my thread with your useless dribble?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Apple's iPhones are great if you want something that actually functions and that is ACTUALLY LAG FREE but it has a small screen and is too pricy,windows phone is amazing and only lacks apps because it's still new but it will get apps plus I don't need a ton of apps plus the lumia devices have some great displays,awesome build quality and excellent cameras,also why try to fix something that is broken and will always be broken when you can get something that is truely butter smooth,plus I could care less about customizability specially when I have a good looking OS which IOS and WP8 are,I used to like android but the lag ahh the lag is just unbearable,and if you don't like my honest opinion then say so and you'll never see me here again,oh and just to let you know XDA has a WP8 development section


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I reiterate, you don't need to ask about asking after asking about asking after asking about asking  :confused"

Click to collapse












Also...


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> if you don't like my honest opinion then say so and you'll never see me here again

Click to collapse



We don't like your honest opinion(fanboyism)

Hey MTM  You free nowadays or still as busy as you said you were?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

Also,
Samsung is building an army to take on Android - http://www.appy-geek.com/Web/ArticleWeb.aspx?regionid=3&articleid=15353517

Am I the only guy here who saw this happening? Samsung has been on it for some time now and Google seems to be making more and more enemies by the day. This 'Tizen Association' seems to be quite big.. Quite a lot of major MNCs there :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> We don't like your honest opinion(fanboyism)
> 
> Hey MTM  You free nowadays or still as busy as you said you were?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fanboyism and yet I own an android device and missed with a lot of them....WOW


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Fanboyism and yet I own an android device and missed with a lot of them....WOW

Click to collapse



Dude, you need to chill... Your reasons for liking those phones are pretty bad and so are your concept regarding this phones. No one is an Android fanboy here or anything, I am not anyway. I am all for a better OS if it rises up. Things will change with time and I believe Win8 is the future especially if they use certain  MS specialties from PC and bring in complete sync. Until then, its android. But whatever OS is going to be the future, you need to chill out. Like right now

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Dude, you need to chill... Your reasons for liking those phones are pretty bad and so are your concept regarding this phones. No one is an Android fanboy here or anything, I am not anyway. I am all for a better OS if it rises up. Things will change with time and I believe Win8 is the future especially if they use certain  MS specialties from PC and bring in complete sync. Until then, its android. But whatever OS is going to be the future, you need to chill out. Like right now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So liking phones because of their smooth OSes is wrong?what I'm trying to say is I want a phone that is completely smooth and has all the features I need which aren't a lot really and as I said before I only need whatsapp,a good browser,YT,and just make phone calls and I want it to have a large screen(4.5 or larger) with a unibody design that feels good with a good camera and it happens that the phone with all these stuff is a WP8 one and that's it,and sorry for my replies but I hate being called a fanboy


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 13, 2013)

Honestly, I just don't see how anyone can like WP8. I think it's horrendous and unattractive.

Then there's ios: a giant app drawer is the user interface.

Even on my ancient GS2, lag in my day to day usage is unnoticeable. It might take 40 ms to open an app instead of 13 ms... Who cares? I can still get to all the apps I use most quicker than any other OS, thanks to having 8 lockscreen targets, and endless other customization.

But, to each their own.

Regarding Tizen: I wonder if it might not hurt Samsung with their profit on Android phones to show that their support and drive is shifting elsewhere.


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I was actually about to ask about the TT problem here.. Taking a hell of a lot of time to connect
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, apple chips have always been top notch. Krait was the first one that got even close to them. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Honestly, I just don't see how anyone can like WP8. I think it's horrendous and unattractive.
> 
> Then there's ios: a giant app drawer is the user interface.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly man.. Exactly 

And regarding Tizen, I really don't understand any of Samsung's motives here. They are having a hell of a lot of profit with Galaxy line now. I don't understand why they are making a completely new OS. And they seem to be focussing on being 'open' with everything which is kinda suspicious considering its coming from Samsung

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 13, 2013)

Measurable, lag, sure. No phone will have instantaneous response, it's scientifically impossible. So, given that there WILL be lag on all devices, one must define what is acceptable for them. I don't find any hindrance in my daily usage from lag, thus the amount present is within my acceptable threshold.

If you're expecting no more than 5 ms between clicking to launch an app and it being open, then that's you having a lower tolerance for normal loading times.

My biggest problem comes from data speeds in my area being spotty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 13, 2013)

*facepalm*

You're not getting it. Think scientifically.

If we were to define lag as a delay between the times when a user initiates an action and when the screen displays the results of that action, there will ALWAYS be measurable time passed between those two events. It isn't possible for it to be instantaneous.

How much time is tolerable determines "lag". I can scroll without notable hiccups, open most apps without waiting seconds, and generally my phone does what I want as quick as I need it to, as long as I've got good data speeds.

Then again, I wouldn't call even half a second to open an app "lag".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 13, 2013)

undercover said:


> Actually, apple chips have always been top notch. Krait was the first one that got even close to them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They've been top notch since Apple started designing them. No doubt about that.
Before that they were lagging behind their Android counterparts.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 13, 2013)

Apex said:


> Listen smartass, I know xda has a Windblows section. Maybe you should take your posts there. Also, try and incorporate some spaces after your commas. Oh, wait... You must be typing this crap on some 'laggy' Android device.
> 
> I suppose that you didn't get sufficient answers or discussion here, so you assumed expanding your topic to my thread was wise. Problem is, you're just as annoying (if not more) here than you were there.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was starting to think if there wasn't any one with brains in that section until I saw this post by Techmast. Only post which had sense behind it. And this guy seems to be read about ANDROID from cultOfMac.. Isn't that great? :|
Oh and ABD EL HAMEED, since all you wanted was YT and some other apps in Win8, you could read this http://m.techradar.com/news/softwar...-windows-8-or-windows-phone-8-for-now-1118765
And this 
http://m.cnet.com/news/microsoft-publishes-its-windows-phone-youtube-app-again/57606822?ds=1
Just FYI

"To sum it up in basic words, Android uses generic drivers. Apple has to make software for only a specific hardware, Thus their drivers, screen res. etc. they put is only for a specfiic hardware therefore reducing lag... android is expected to work on lots of phones, thus everything is approximate.. *Also because android handles more complex tasks such as widgets, live wallpaper etc.* Which use up much of the gpu, only little left for other tasks... while ios's gpu has nothing to render except a bunch of icons, so the gpu stays free and is ready for the next action..

Hope this cleared your doubts ￼ :highfive:

if it did hit the thanks button "

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2013)

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2013)

I apear to have had a post removed with no explanation and no reason, it was well within the realms of the rules. Anyone know why?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I apear to have had a post removed with no explanation and no reason, it was well within the realms of the rules. Anyone know why?

Click to collapse



It's called clean up mate...will it make you a much happier person if said post was to return?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> It's called clean up mate...will it make you a much happier person if said post was to return?

Click to collapse



Pm sent,  tapacrap is giving me loads of grief. Is there a problem with the plugins?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Pm sent,  tapacrap is giving me loads of grief. Is there a problem with the plugins?

Click to collapse



PM replied....

Also..Tapacrap is being its usual self lately...slow as slug's saliva


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> PM replied....
> 
> Also..Tapacrap is being its usual self lately...slow as a slug's saliva

Click to collapse



Nah its more than that, lost connections, unable to connect issues . Not the usual slow to post issues, web view is a pita on the phone. Could you mention it maybe?


----------



## Apex (Nov 13, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> It's called clean up mate...will it make you a much happier person if said post was to return?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the clean up, mate. :beer:

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I was starting to think if there wasn't any one with brains in that section until I saw this post by Techmast. Only post which had sense behind it. And this guy seems to be read about ANDROID from cultOfMac.. Isn't that great? :|
> Oh and ABD EL HAMEED, since all you wanted was YT and some other apps in Win8, you could read this http://m.techradar.com/news/softwar...-windows-8-or-windows-phone-8-for-now-1118765
> And this
> http://m.cnet.com/news/microsoft-publishes-its-windows-phone-youtube-app-again/57606822?ds=1
> ...

Click to collapse



I would hit the thanks, unfortunately we lost that a long time ago:laugh:


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nah its more than that, lost connections, unable to connect issues . Not the usual slow to post issues, web view is a pita on the phone. Could you mention it maybe?

Click to collapse



Done reporting it 


Apex said:


> Thanks for the clean up, mate. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No problem mate


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 14, 2013)

@jugg1es
I thought I was the only one crapatalk was trolling today. I can access xda on browser, access other forums from crapatalk, but xda periodically says "failed to connect to forum".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> @jugg1es
> I thought I was the only one crapatalk was trolling today. I can access xda on browser, access other forums from crapatalk, but xda periodically says "failed to connect to forum".
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've been getting the same. :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> @jugg1es
> I thought I was the only one crapatalk was trolling today. I can access xda on browser, access other forums from crapatalk, but xda periodically says "failed to connect to forum".
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, I thought it was just my internet.

That's been driving me insane.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 14, 2013)

You all using Tapatalk 4 Pro? I installed the free version on a whim, and that's working well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 14, 2013)

Ohai!!


Day three of looking for an used blackberry still no success. Are people so in love witht their blacberry phones that no one wants to sell their phone

I think I will have to drpo that thought 

Btw Attaching my charcoal sketch hope you all will like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Dual Sim, laggy as heck Galaxy.


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Ohai!!
> 
> 
> Day three of looking for an used blackberry still no success. Are people so in love witht their blacberry phones that no one wants to sell their phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice work on the sketch! And good luck on your BB quest. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> They've been top notch since Apple started designing them. No doubt about that.
> Before that they were lagging behind their Android counterparts.

Click to collapse



They have teh moneh and they recruit the best of teh engineers.
Teh best from the Athlon 64 team went to Apple to design a couple of As, but they are back with AMD now.

It's cool! @funnypharmacist


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Honestly, I just don't see how anyone can like WP8. I think it's horrendous and unattractive.
> 
> Then there's ios: a giant app drawer is the user interface.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like WP8 interface only. Also the design of that lumia 928 as well. 

But the apps are crap. 



Ohai all  

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

I lol'd at "Then there's ios: a giant app drawer is the user interface." :laugh:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 14, 2013)

Evening gents and trolls... How is everyone?

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Evening gents and trolls... How is everyone?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Goooood.
This thread seems to have been active last night (for me ) but at the cost of a poor soul.  Thread's evil!


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey. Haven't been here for a while.

- Amp Milk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I lol'd at "Then there's ios: a giant app drawer is the user interface." :laugh:

Click to collapse



It's true, though. If I want my phone to work like iOS, I'll just only look at the app drawer.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's true, though. If I want my phone to work like iOS, I'll just only look at the app drawer.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lolololololol.. it's true indeed.

And that Tizen thing, didn't Sammy already try something like this and fail? Bada and Wave phones?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Goooood.
> This thread seems to have been active last night (for me ) but at the cost of a poor soul.  Thread's evil!

Click to collapse



Yes I saw that :what:

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## cascabel (Nov 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes I saw that :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



i didn't.  whose soul got pwned?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 14, 2013)

A poor soul who blasphemed Android, if it's the debauchery I was involved in.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Nov 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> A poor soul who blasphemed Android, if it's the debauchery I was involved in.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



lol. it probably is. :laugh:


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2013)

cascabel said:


> i didn't.  whose soul got pwned?

Click to collapse



Reading would always help 


Woooo! I'm getting excited for this goat party now 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's true, though. If I want my phone to work like iOS, I'll just only look at the app drawer.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Irony is people like to bring up the whole "At least apple supports their devices, unlike android which dumps their "flagships" after a year or less". Thing is, iOS7 is unusable on anything short of an iPhone 5. No joke. The 4S on iOS7 feels like I'm on GB. It's horrid on the 4.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Woooo! I'm getting excited for this goat party now
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



A what? 
Wait, isn't that illegal?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> A what?
> Wait, isn't that illegal?

Click to collapse



Not in the UK, it's not 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

Were's the beef??? 

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Not in the UK, it's not
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't think we're talking about the same kind of goat party here.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Don't think we're talking about the same kind of goat party here.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a Mexican donkey show.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Don't think we're talking about the same kind of goat party here.

Click to collapse



We are now. That Google search had some surprising results, to say the least.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 14, 2013)

@everyone talking about TT being slow and unstable. Xda is doing some sort of changes with the server since they are having some problem with their mobile plugin. Read the feedbacks thread guys



roofrider said:


> Lolololololol.. it's true indeed.
> 
> And that Tizen thing, didn't Sammy already try something like this and fail? Bada and Wave phones?

Click to collapse



Ya, Bada, Bada was active between 2009-2011 or something. They were pretty good phones if you considered the price and has good designs. The only problem Bada had was the lack of apps and the OS wasn't polished overall. 
Now, Bada got merged into the Tizen project 1 or 2 years ago and Samsung made a whole association now to get support regarding it. If you read that article I posted, you had notice that a lot of the companies that have joined this association are app developers. And considering that Samsung mobile has now expanded a lot, along with their profits, we could actually be looking at a  nice competing OS. But Samsung kinda messed it up the first time around, so who knows

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2013)

It would take them a very long time to actually become successful and break through the industry though. They'd give it a good shot (especially with Samsung's market share + advertising) but it's still highly unlikely.

Windows phones have been around for way too long and, although more popular years back due to lack of options), haven't really made a breakthrough. The main thing holding them back is app support. Even though they've made some great looking phones over the years, lack of apps is what holds a lot of people back (especially those who are currently running Android).
iOS was, and still is, a major platform due to bringing smartphones to the masses. Even though their market share is decreasing, there's still a huge percentage of people who use iOS.
Android is the OS which has worked it's way up and is currently on top and there to stay for a while. Obviously there's still room for improvement but that's mainly due to different phones or OEMs, rather than the OS itself.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

Didnt read!!!!!! Quit typing books people. 

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## cascabel (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Didnt read!!!!!! Quit typing books people.
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

Pic fail?

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

The more open OSes the better!!
Sailfish!
Firefox!
Ubuntu!
Tizen!

Buy an Android phone and you can run any of the above OSes, maybe even multiboot them! At some point in the future of course.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 14, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> It would take them a very long time to actually become successful and break through the industry though. They'd give it a good shot (especially with Samsung's market share + advertising) but it's still highly unlikely.
> 
> Windows phones have been around for way too long and, although more popular years back due to lack of options), haven't really made a breakthrough. The main thing holding them back is app support. Even though they've made some great looking phones over the years, lack of apps is what holds a lot of people back (especially those who are currently running Android).
> iOS was, and still is, a major platform due to bringing smartphones to the masses. Even though their market share is decreasing, there's still a huge percentage of people who use iOS.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lack of apps, that was my point. 
There are a lot of app developers in that Tizen line up

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 14, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lack of apps, that was my point.
> There are a lot of app developers in that Tizen line up
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Something like Samsung apps lol? How many pages back is that link.. post it again.
If Samsung is the behind that OS it's going to be bloated to hell!


----------



## billyelliott80 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing...........


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 14, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Something like Samsung apps lol? How many pages back is that link.. post it again.
> If Samsung is the behind that OS it's going to be bloated to hell!

Click to collapse



Here

Samsung is building an army to take on Android - http://www.appy-geek.com/Web/ArticleWeb.aspx?regionid=3&articleid=15353517


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> Something like Samsung apps lol? How many pages back is that link.. post it again.
> If Samsung is the behind that OS it's going to be bloated to hell!

Click to collapse



Even eBay and Panasonic are partners and I have no idea what eBay's role in that line up is going to be.. LMAO

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just got myself this $30 gaming mouse. So awesome

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Regarding Tizen: I wonder if it might not hurt Samsung with their profit on Android phones to show that their support and drive is shifting elsewhere.

Click to collapse



Completely agree there
Samsung shouldn't do it


Wow this thread was active yesterday
Sup guys?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You all using Tapatalk 4 Pro? I installed the free version on a whim, and that's working well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, I use Green Tapatalk 2.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Just got myself this $30 gaming mouse. So awesome
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



30 bucks?

On a mouse?



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2013)

billyelliott80 said:


> Thanks for sharing...........

Click to collapse



Thanks for nothing. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 14, 2013)

Apex said:


> Thanks for nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I feel this post deserved a grumpy cat picture. It just had that tone (rightfully so). 

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

I cant believe how many thanks I have lol

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 14, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Just got myself this $30 gaming mouse. So awesome
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Huh.. What does it do? Looks like a normal mouse to me :'D

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> I cant believe how many thanks I have lol
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



You've only posted in OT, Mr. Newbie.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

yep, big noob here 

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> yep, big noob here
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Don't you wanna remove 'noob' status?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> yep, big noob here
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Noob and newbie are two different things

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nope  I will just stay an OT noob

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## mark manning (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> yep, big noob here
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Hmmm.... guess I should say welcome to ot


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Nope  I will just stay an OT noob
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



I love you little newbie! 

You're a lot better than most.

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2013)

mark manning said:


> Hmmm.... guess I should say welcome to ot

Click to collapse



Or:
Reset his post count down to zero
Wait for him to post only in OT to prove that he is a spammer
Ban him for spamming and for teh LULZ
????
!!!!!
*****
PROFIT!!!! :victory::victory:


----------



## mark manning (Nov 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Or:
> Reset his post count down to zero
> Wait for him to post only in OT to prove that he is a spammer
> Ban him for spamming and for teh LULZ
> ...

Click to collapse



I like that idea


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Or:
> Reset his post count down to zero
> Wait for him to post only in OT to prove that he is a spammer
> Ban him for spamming and for teh LULZ
> ...

Click to collapse











mark manning said:


> I like that idea

Click to collapse



Well that's not very nice.

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

Who let the mods in here

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------

Time for mod trolls

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who let the mods in here
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trolling is bad and you should feel bad

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Who let the mods in here
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



These mods are sound, and I approve their spam. :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Nov 14, 2013)

Who let the mods out? Who? Who? Who?


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 14, 2013)

Apex said:


> These mods are sound, and I approve their spam. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Time to post all the SPAM!!!!!!!!

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

These mods are bad, they spam and then delete their posts so that no one ever knows:sly:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Nov 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> These mods are bad, they spam and then delete their posts so that no one ever knows:sly:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hahahaha


I missed a lot since yesterday

Gosh
Only if I can stay online more
But I'm staying in an area with no friggin network coverage -_-(\

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for appreciating the sketch. 

And @DNotice nice mouse. 



Sent from my Dual Sim, laggy as heck Galaxy.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 14, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for appreciating the sketch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like a regular mouse to me:sly:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for appreciating the sketch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're doing it wrong!!!
@deathnotice01

You just mentioned some random guy!!!

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## veeman (Nov 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You're doing it wrong!!!
> @deathnotice01
> 
> You just mentioned some random guy!!!
> ...

Click to collapse


@lol

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> @lol
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


@noob @poop @evil

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

You called for a noob?

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> You called for a noob?
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Yes...

Sent from my second Atrix HD


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 14, 2013)

2 days! Party! Party! Toga! Toga!


----------



## K.A. (Nov 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Nice, looks pretty neat :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



-_- 6 minutes before my birthday you ask me if I'm alive?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 14, 2013)

K.A. said:


> -_- 6 minutes before my birthday you ask me if I'm alive?

Click to collapse



May your day of birth be most unequivocally not unhappy.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 14, 2013)

K.A. said:


> -_- 6 minutes before my birthday you ask me if I'm alive?

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday idjit. Again. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 14, 2013)

K.A. said:


> -_- 6 minutes before my birthday you ask me if I'm alive?

Click to collapse



Happy birthday, fag.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 14, 2013)

veeman said:


> Happy birthday, fag.

Click to collapse



They're a reputable bearing manufacturer, don't defame them by associating them with any of us degenerates.






*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Nov 14, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> They're a reputable bearing manufacturer, don't defame them by associating them with any of us degenerates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:|

that too...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 14, 2013)

@K.A.





>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @K.A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I waited for the image to load, anticipating a kitteh. I r disappoint.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yet you post without a kitteh....the fail is strong with you

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Nov 14, 2013)

sup frat 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Yet you post without a kitteh....the fail is strong with you
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Do you even own a device of any kind or just enjoy the OT fora?


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

Gs4 and I enjoy ot...running wicked v8

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## mark manning (Nov 14, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Do you even own a device of any kind or just enjoy the OT fora?

Click to collapse



He has a galaxy s 4 ...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

mark manning said:


> He has a galaxy s 4 ...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea? They didnt have note 2 in stock at the time 

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## mark manning (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Yea? They didnt have note 2 in stock at the time
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



If I were to guess you had the S 3 before that 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea just been lurking for a while

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 14, 2013)

mark manning said:


> If I were to guess you had the S 3 before that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mm hmm. That's what I would've guessed too. 

You know what they say about the apple and the pair...


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Yea just been lurking for a while
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Your signature makes your post an oxymoron

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yea I am trying to make up for it :thumbup:

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I waited for the image to load, anticipating a kitteh. I r disappoint.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Yea I am trying to make up for it :thumbup:
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mark manning (Nov 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 2392554
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



^^^^ what he said lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



You're gonna make me cry...that looks like one of my two kittehs that died 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 15, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> View attachment 2392554
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



While he sleeps....
At the grocery store...
Through his tv while he watches movies...

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Ya rly.

Don't know what Empty_M and bark banning are ranting about...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> While he sleeps....
> At the grocery store...
> Through his tv while he watches movies...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Empty_M be stalkin'

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

Closing the blinds tonight lol....and turning my tv around 

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Closing the blinds tonight lol....and turning my tv around
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



I O U a thanks.

I can't even thank you in another thread... because you've only posted in OT! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I O U a thanks.
> 
> I can't even thank you in another thread... because you've only posted in OT!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lulz.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

I got my 10 posts before coming here

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> I got my 10 posts before coming here
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



You did?

Well...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Huh.. What does it do? Looks like a normal mouse to me :'D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I just like the way it looks and glows bad ass in red. 

Oh it was lots of nifty features and remappable keys plus some stuff that i forgot. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 900 pages
> 10 posts a page
> 900*10=900?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> I meant 900 posts..btw..you might need to go back to 1st standard and learn maths again

Click to collapse











shahrukhraza said:


> Umm... are you writing that one purpose? Because that math is definitely flawed
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I still don't understand why y'all said my math sucked.


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

900/0= blackhole
900*10=9000

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I bet we will reach 4000 by tomorrow
> 
> Also....
> View attachment 1527609
> ...

Click to collapse



:victory::victory:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 15, 2013)

2 more days 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

@jRi0T68
PM BD

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> 2 more days
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:beer::beer:
Sup Rohin. Long time no see.  Like almost a full day.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



That won't last long

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That won't last long
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I have :what:

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> I have :what:
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



I know, it's surprising.

Newbies don't usually last this long, in the cruel world of XDA...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

But I am the ultra noob :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> But I am the ultra noob :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Being a noob like a BOSS

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

"Thanks button" 

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> "Thanks button"
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



How do you even know what that IS?!?!



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

Huh? Someone most have hacked me???:what:

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Huh? Someone most have hacked me???:what:
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



No one hacks noobs

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

But pizza can never be trusted....but android pasta can 

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh XDA moderators, why did you ban my brother, @Android Pasta?



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

What about android macaroni?

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> What about android macaroni?
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



I do not know anyone named Android Macaroni.

I know @Android Pasta @Android Breadstick
and @Android Noodle.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That won't last long
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You plan on getting 2,000 more posts in here soon? :sly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You plan on getting 2,000 more posts in here soon? :sly:

Click to collapse



Maybe, maybe not 

Combo breaker :banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You plan on getting 2,000 more posts in here soon? :sly:

Click to collapse



Combo breaker with........BLUE BRICK

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Combo breaker with........BLUE BRICK
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



That image is bad and you should feel bad

Someone photoshopped BD's brick and turned it blue...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

I see no likeness 

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 15, 2013)

K.A. said:


> -_- 6 minutes before my birthday you ask me if I'm alive?

Click to collapse



Happy birthday


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> I see no likeness
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



*facepalm*

I don't mean the blue brick you posted!







darkshadow246 said:


> Happy birthday

Click to collapse



Hi

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

*facepalm*  dafuq you talkin bout den

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> *facepalm*  dafuq you talkin bout den
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



A while ago, someone photoshopped BD's brick blue.

I was saying you should've dug that out. But of course, you probably weren't here when that happened.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> A while ago, someone photoshopped BD's brick blue.
> 
> I was saying you should've dug that out. But of course, you probably weren't here when that happened.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course not .....I am sir ultra noob

Lurkers will be prostituted.

---------- Post added at 03:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 AM ----------

BTW....could my name be changed to UltraNoob?

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Of course not .....I am sir ultra noob
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse





In that case...




        Get your ten posts elsewhere.
    




Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

IIIIII DEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> IIIIII DEEEEEDDDDD!!!!!!
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



I'm just screwing with you nooby.

Oh my God, the AOSP keyboard suggests horrible things...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> I don't mean the blue brick you posted!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup?

Click to collapse



Nothing much lately

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## mark manning (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> I see no likeness
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



I kinda do


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Maybe, maybe not
> 
> Combo breaker :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How the f do you have over 8000 posts? You joined in January.


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

Request darkshadow pizza...I is too lazy

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> How the f do you have over 8000 posts? You joined in January.

Click to collapse



If it weren't for that crappy "No joining on mobile networks", I would've joined in December :banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dafuq you talkin bout?

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If it weren't for that crappy "No joining on mobile networks", I would've joined in December :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That's ridiculous. That's like 30 posts a day.


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi mark, how are you?

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> How the f do you have over 8000 posts? You joined in January.

Click to collapse



He's a noob spammer.
Sup veeman?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Request darkshadow pizza...I is too lazy
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Check your Hangouts @darkshadow248



veeman said:


> That's ridiculous. That's like 30 posts a day.

Click to collapse



Oh, compared to your 18 a day 


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> He's a noob spammer.
> Sup veeman?

Click to collapse



Eh, not much. College is keeping me busy. 
Just taking a break from studying.


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

How iz tha v man doing?

Banned because I did it before 

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> He's a noob spammer.
> Sup veeman?

Click to collapse



No, you're thinking of @Steve888 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Check your Hangouts @darkshadow248
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I'm averaging around 2 posts a day since September. :|


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Eh, not much. College is keeping me busy.
> Just taking a break from studying.

Click to collapse



But you are not banned (hand shake) "no harsh feelers"?

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> How iz tha v man doing?
> 
> Banned because I did it before
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Ehm... wut?


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Ehm... wut?

Click to collapse



Scroll up

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> But you are not banned (hand shake) "no harsh feelers"?
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



No, I am banned.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> I think I'm averaging around 2 posts a day since September. :|

Click to collapse



College got you occupied, eh.







Steve888 said:


> Scroll up
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Mister Steve, I do believe @Ichigo has confused you with me 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------




veeman said:


> No, I am banned.

Click to collapse



Impossible post.

Kinda like...




        This post does not exist. 
    


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, I am banned.

Click to collapse



No you are not

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> No you are not
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Captain Obvious

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Captain Obvious
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Check your pm


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> I think I'm averaging around 2 posts a day since September. :|

Click to collapse



Same here.







Android Pizza said:


> College got you occupied, eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. I meant you.


----------



## Steve888 (Nov 15, 2013)

Banned because roofrider was going to add me

Lurkers will be prostituted.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well in that case, I believe you are a hypocrite.




        April Fools!
1. It's not April...
2. And you need to stop pinpointing your crap on me. Thanks.
    


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well in that case, I believe you are a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I ain't no spamming noob!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well in that case, I believe you are a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you just call him a hippo ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Did you just call him a hippo ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Naw! Hippos are tubby.




        And he....isn't?
    




Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Naw! Hippos are tubby.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



So you must be a hippo then, correct?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> So you must be a hippo then, correct?

Click to collapse



No, but I used to be.

I lost a lot of weight.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No, but I used to be.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YOU USED TO BE A HIPPO?! WITCH!!! BURN THE WITCH!!11!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> YOU USED TO BE A HIPPO?! WITCH!!! BURN THE WITCH!!11!

Click to collapse



Witchcraft is bad and you should feel bad, for not knowing that me being a "hippo" was a figure of speech 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Witchcraft is bad and you should feel bad, for not knowing that me being a "hippo" was a figure of speech
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Figure of speech? Was it a metaphor? A allegory? A metonymy? Perhaps a synecdoche?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No, but I used to be.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Congrats
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Lol, it was a while ago. My weight loss ended right around when I signed up for XDA. I lost 80 something pounds.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lol, it was a while ago. My weight loss ended right around when I signed up for XDA. I lost 80 something pounds.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Wow that's really awesome.... It's not easy to do something like that

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## roofrider (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> Banned because roofrider was going to add me
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wow that's really awesome.... It's not easy to do something like that
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Thanks ?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve888 said:


> No you are not
> 
> Lurkers will be prostituted.

Click to collapse



Look, man. I don't know who you are, but you need to stop telling me what I am. I know that I'm banned and nothing you say is going to change that.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Look, man. I don't know who you are, but you need to stop telling me what I am. I know that I'm banned and nothing you say is going to change that.

Click to collapse



You don't know who he is, you will never see him coming 


Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow. This thread exploded last night.
@ka Happy Birthday!

Also, my birthday is in 3 days  That's 5 days before the 50th! And my mum's birthday is one day before it! 

- Amp Milk


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> I think I'm averaging around 2 posts a day since September. :|

Click to collapse



Think it's about 2 posts a week for me.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 15, 2013)

What happened to my post? 
Who ate it?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> What happened to my post?
> Who ate it?

Click to collapse



The hippo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 15, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> The hippo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Does it have a name?


----------



## boborone (Nov 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Does it have a name?

Click to collapse



Mod?

Steve's posts are all gone. :good:

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=5531224

:victory:


----------



## roofrider (Nov 15, 2013)

boborone said:


> Mod?
> 
> Steve's posts are all gone. :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. One hungry hippo that must've been. 

Hey! Btw congrats man!! And all the best! :good:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve has died. RIP Steve .

He might have been prostituted to the mods


----------



## Apex (Nov 15, 2013)

Who here was asking about FL Studio? 

Oh, and ohio yuse guise. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Who here was asking about FL Studio?
> 
> Oh, and ohio yuse guise.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup apex?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Apex.


----------



## Apex (Nov 15, 2013)

Evening gents. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 15, 2013)

Saved my Dad's S2. Last night he dropped it. And this morning he said it won't turn on or charge. I tried all my cables, wouldn't charge. I tried booting it, wouldn't boot. Battery was flat. I tried leaving it plugged in, then booting it later, didn't work. So, I put the S2 battery, in my S3. Because it's smaller, I held it tight it there, because there's like 5mm space, so I had to put my thumb there and make sure the contacts were making contact. I left if plugged in, into my PC (my mobo can give extra voltage to USB ports ) and I held it for like 5 minutes. Then I put it in my Dad's S2. But it didn't boot. So I put my USB  Jig in, and it went into download mode! So I slipped the battery out, and put it back in, and booted it. And it worked! I've told my Dad not to touch it. Needs to charge. I thought the port fried. 

Wolf to the rescue!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Saved my Dad's S2. Last night he dropped it. And this morning he said it won't turn on or charge. I tried all my cables, wouldn't charge. I tried booting it, wouldn't boot. Battery was flat. I tried leaving it plugged in, then booting it later, didn't work. So, I put the S2 battery, in my S3. Because it's smaller, I held it tight it there, because there's like 5mm space, so I had to put my thumb there and make sure the contacts were making contact. I left if plugged in, into my PC (my mobo can give extra voltage to USB ports ) and I held it for like 5 minutes. Then I put it in my Dad's S2. But it didn't boot. So I put my USB  Jig in, and it went into download mode! So I slipped the battery out, and put it back in, and booted it. And it worked! I've told my Dad not to touch it. Needs to charge. I thought the port fried.
> 
> Wolf to the rescue!

Click to collapse



Congrats wolfie!










Apex said:


> Who here was asking about FL Studio?
> 
> Oh, and ohio yuse guise.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohai Apex. Poptart cat says Hi


----------



## roofrider (Nov 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Who here was asking about FL Studio?
> 
> Oh, and ohio yuse guise.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That must be @TeeJay!!


----------



## Apex (Nov 15, 2013)

roofrider said:


> That must be @TeeJay!!

Click to collapse



I found some tracks I wrote years ago on my iPod just a little while ago. Forgot they were even still in existence. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> I found some tracks I wrote years ago on my iPod just a little while ago. Forgot they were even still in existence.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Show us! Show us! Show us!


----------



## Apex (Nov 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Show us! Show us! Show us!

Click to collapse



I can upload them once I'm home. I'm not  even sure which external drive they're on, but I'll find them. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 15, 2013)

My parents made me come to a wedding, its getting too boring here



Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 15, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My parents made me come to a wedding, its getting too boring here
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



I know that feel bro

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

They KILLED Steve! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> They KILLED Steve!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2393652
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I sense my avatar being mocked 

Can I pledge please sir?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I sense my avatar being mocked
> 
> Can I pledge please sir?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must answer me these questions three, ere the other side he see. 

What...is your name? 

What...is your quest?

What...is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> You must answer me these questions three, ere the other side he see.
> 
> What...is your name?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Android Pizza (Or Josh, if you want to get formal)

2. Uh...to become a member of the frat.

3. 11 meters per second. (Thank you Google.)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 1. Android Pizza (Or Josh, if you want to get formal)
> 
> 2. Uh...to become a member of the frat.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You missed all three. :banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> You missed all three. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well that's lame.

:banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well that's lame.
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You u no watch Monty Python? :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> You u no watch Monty Python? :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Before my time.

Does look pretty interesting, though. I do think I will give it a watch.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Before my time.
> 
> Does look pretty interesting, though. I do think I will give it a watch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Considerations will be made after you've watched it. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Considerations will be made after you've watched it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You should add that to the OP 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You should add that to the OP
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> They KILLED Steve!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'm not a fan of Ratchet and Clank, but I signed your petition anyway. Also, guess what! I checked my email after I signed it, and I received an email from Sony about Ratchet and Clank: Nexus. What a coincidence.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I'm not a fan of Ratchet and Clank, but I signed your petition anyway. Also, guess what! I checked my email after I signed it, and I received an email from Sony about Ratchet and Clank: Nexus. What a coincidence.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You should add that to the OP
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Holy Grail is a must watch, but I'm possibly even MORE a fan of the tv show.

The Argument Sketch is a favorite.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Holy Grail is a must watch, but I'm possibly even MORE a fan of the tv show.
> 
> The Argument Sketch is a favorite.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes Monty Python's Flying Circus FTW 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes Monty Python's Flying Circus FTW
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



No it isn't!

/argumentsketch

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mssam (Nov 15, 2013)

Apex said:


> Considerations will be made after you've watched it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Might not be that funny to someone watching it for the first time these days. You had to be in that time period to really appreciate that show.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No it isn't!
> 
> /argumentsketch
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## hanisod (Nov 15, 2013)

K.A. said:


> -_- 6 minutes before my birthday you ask me if I'm alive?

Click to collapse



Ops

I didn't know :sly:

Happy birthday, even if it's a bit late 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

mssam said:


> Might not be that funny to someone watching it for the first time these days. You had to be in that time period to really appreciate that show.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good humor will forever be funny. If it isn't, then it's not good humor.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Good humor will forever be funny. If it isn't, then it's not good humor.

Click to collapse



Totally agree

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone here have an LG G Pad? I was in Best Buy on my lunch break and that thing is f'ing awesome. Thinking about getting one. 

Any reason why I really shouldn't?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Anyone here have an LG G Pad? I was in Best Buy on my lunch break and that thing is f'ing awesome. Thinking about getting one.
> 
> Any reason why I really shouldn't?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nexus 7 2013 

No bro in all seriousness it looks great :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Anyone here have an LG G Pad? I was in Best Buy on my lunch break and that thing is f'ing awesome. Thinking about getting one.
> 
> Any reason why I really shouldn't?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Might be better off buying a 2013 Nexus 7


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Might be better off buying a 2013 Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Totally agree 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> nexus 7
> 
> No bro in all seriousness it looks great :thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> Might be better off buying a 2013 Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Have either of you guys used it? Just curious. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Nov 15, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Have either of you guys used it? Just curious.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Can't say that I have. But it doesn't look like it's worth $120 more than the N7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

veeman said:


> Might be better off buying a 2013 Nexus 7

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 15, 2013)

Justin beiber is good:thumbup:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Justin beiber is good:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Beat it, troll 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

Bajo76 said:


> Yes, but i do bet that you dont have a lock under 20SNR!

Click to collapse



Yup I own a n7 but have only played with the LG. 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Justin beiber is good:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's your favorite Beiber moment?

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup I own a n7 but have only played with the LG.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Have N7 in household, great piece of hw. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Have N7 in household, great piece of hw.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Totally agree... Huge step up from the original 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## undercover (Nov 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Totally agree... Huge step up from the original
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Have both. Wouldn't say it's huge, but rather minor but important improvements, ie what the first one should have been.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Have both. Wouldn't say it's huge, but rather minor but important improvements, ie what the first one should have been.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've had both also...

Its MUCH faster and the screen is way better. Many other improvements also but those two are huge improvements

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I've had both also...
> 
> Its MUCH faster and the screen is way better. Many other improvements also but those two are huge improvements
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's not much of a difference if all you use it for is web browsing, reading, and hangouts. :|


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's not much of a difference if all you use it for is web browsing, reading, and hangouts. :|

Click to collapse



Yes it is trust me. As far as screen and speed it is.

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## veeman (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes it is trust me. As far as screen and speed it is.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



You can open hangouts 0.5 seconds faster me? 
Not worth it for me.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> You can open hangouts 0.5 seconds faster me?
> Not worth it for me.

Click to collapse



Exactly :l I'm not one of those people who deem a device unusable if the screen isn't FULL HD or 1080p or whatever else they have. The N7's screen is actually not that bad at all. I mean sure, it can't hold a candle up to my One X, but still, for the stuff I use if for, I don't need all those pixels


----------



## veeman (Nov 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Exactly :l I'm not one of those people who deem a device unusable if the screen isn't FULL HD or 1080p or whatever else they have. The N7's screen is actually not that bad at all. I mean sure, it can't hold a candle up to my One X, but still, for the stuff I use if for, I don't need all those pixels

Click to collapse



IKR, I only need 1 pixel.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> You can open hangouts 0.5 seconds faster me?
> Not worth it for me.

Click to collapse



That's not what I'm taking about. Im talking about no random lag and overall smoothness. No stutter at all 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> Exactly :l I'm not one of those people who deem a device unusable if the screen isn't FULL HD or 1080p or whatever else they have. The N7's screen is actually not that bad at all. I mean sure, it can't hold a candle up to my One X, but still, for the stuff I use if for, I don't need all those pixels

Click to collapse



Didn't deem anything unusable. I was asked being a owner of both and I stated what I thought. All I did was point out what was obviously better and the major upgrades 

Guess I should pm people next time they ask me to compare 2 devices I've owned so people don't get offended for some odd reason

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## veeman (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's not what I'm taking about. Im talking about no random lag and overall smoothness. No stutter at all
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There aren't any stutters with KitKat. :|


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's not what I'm taking about. Im talking about no random lag and overall smoothness. No stutter at all
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wasn't offended, just agreed with bamboo boy on that account :|

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

*facepalm*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Don't touch your face you hormone filled teenager. You might get pimples!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> There aren't any stutters with KitKat. :|

Click to collapse



Yup

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Right 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I feel sorry for your palm

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Don't touch your face you hormone filled teenager. You might get pimples!

Click to collapse



Oh I'm doing it also am I gonna get pimples?

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh I'm doing it also am I gonna get pimples?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Are you a teen :l ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I feel sorry for your palm
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse









---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh I'm doing it also am I gonna get pimples?
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



No, cat's don't get pimples.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



*facehoof*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Are you a teen :l ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I dunno am I? I am doing a lot of facepalming 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




veeman said:


> No, cat's don't get pimples.

Click to collapse



Well that explains my purrfect skin 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I dunno am I? I am doing a lot of facepalming
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But you haz a son :| and cats

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> But you haz a son :| and cats
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm 30 in cat years... We can have kittens young

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm 30 in cat years... We can have kittens young
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



:what:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm 30 in cat years... We can have kittens young
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



During the new moon, correct? Do you belong to a clan? :sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> During the new moon, correct? Do you belong to a clan? :sly:

Click to collapse



Who told you and how much do you know :sly:

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> Don't touch your face you hormone filled teenager. You might get pimples!

Click to collapse



:sly:





Ichigo said:


> *facehoof*

Click to collapse



Oh, so you're a pony now? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No pony, just an ass.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Nov 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No pony, just an ass.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



*faceass*?

My ass isn't that big...


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 16, 2013)

No  facehoof, because of being a donkey.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No  facehoof, because of being a donkey.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



*an ass 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No pony, just an ass.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lemme repost this one.


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ahh sweet sweet 4.4

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 16, 2013)

Where the heck is everyone in their damn togas!

I'd post pics, but Interpol has forbidden me to.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Where the heck is everyone in their damn togas!
> 
> I'd post pics, but Interpol has forbidden me to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And we mustn't scare teh children and lil pizzas  

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2013)

Happy birthday frattt 
Where the hell is everybody?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Happy birthday frattt
> Where the hell is everybody?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They all double-booked their calendars with a "goat show".

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> They all double-booked their calendars with a "goat show".
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oh yes. Thank you @KidCarter93 for that

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Oh yes. Thank you @KidCarter93 for that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



KC is a goat and he's putting on a show 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> KC is a goat and he's putting on a show
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



And people actually watch it? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 16, 2013)

Togas! And tities as well. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Togas! And tities as well.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



You mention titties, and I'm here. 

Now where are them TITTAYS!!?!???? 

Edit: Man-titties like that @Deadly feller don't count.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> And people actually watch it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I guess that's actually the crazy part


And I'm ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2013)

Happy birthday muffins 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## cascabel (Nov 16, 2013)

Togas + titties + alcohol = happy birthday frat! 

Now where is our fearless and..err..passionate leader?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I guess that's actually the crazy part
> 
> 
> And I'm ready
> ...

Click to collapse



You look hawt 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ahh sweet sweet 4.4
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Sweet indeed.
Screen lock sound is funny and the bootanimation is weird.

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

Oh Happy Birthday Fat!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Sweet indeed.
> Screen lock sound is funny and the bootanimation is weird.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



How dare ye call thee fat. 
I'm not fat, just round and out of shape. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> How dare ye call thee fat.
> I'm not fat, just round and out of shape.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> ...

Click to collapse



A potayto then!

And who's responsible for bringing the goat to the Toga party? KC i presume.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> How dare ye call thee fat.
> I'm not fat, just round and out of shape.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> ...

Click to collapse



Round is a shape


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Oh yes. Thank you @KidCarter93 for that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't see the problem.I said that there was a goat party, which the title of this thread clarifies


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I don't see the problem.I said that there was a goat party, which the title of this thread clarifies

Click to collapse



No.

You went to a 'goat party' where you performed elaborate rituals with goats.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> No.
> 
> You went to a 'goat party' where you performed elaborate rituals with goats.

Click to collapse



I arrived at this goat party. You're the one who initially mentioned the other meaning of a goat party


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I arrived at this goat party. You're the one who initially mentioned the other meaning of a goat party

Click to collapse



Drunk KC is drunk.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Drunk KC is drunk.

Click to collapse



Did someone say slam dunk 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I arrived at this goat party. You're the one who initially mentioned the other meaning of a goat party

Click to collapse



This isn't a goat party, this is a toga party. Get out :banghead:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I arrived at this goat party. You're the one who initially mentioned the other meaning of a goat party

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> I don't see the problem.I said that there was a goat party, which the title of this thread clarifies

Click to collapse



LOL GTFO fail trawl b4 i report u 2 the mod police... 




TOGA!
TOGA!!!
TOGA!!!!!!!
@veeman get your toga out.... I know you have one.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> This isn't a goat party, this is a toga party. Get out :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


@Prawesome

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> LOL GTFO fail trawl b4 i report u 2 the mod police...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? You summoned me?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What? You summoned me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was bored and I saw the little green dot that said you were online...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> What? You summoned me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Strip for him *****!


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Strip for him *****!

Click to collapse



That's the spirit, roofies ma man....
Just what I'd expect from a guy named roofies. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> This isn't a goat party, this is a toga party. Get out :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm dyslexic and all you do is make fun of me


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You look hawt
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:thumbup: why thank u

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I'm dyslexic and all you do is make fun of me

Click to collapse



What's dissexia?
Is it what I think it is? ?


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Strip for him *****!

Click to collapse



Strip Strip Strip.... Wait....

Ah screw it Strip Strip Strip

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> That's the spirit, roofies ma man....
> Just what I'd expect from a guy named roofies. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wouldn't want to disappoint you, you must be lonely these days as @Deadly is AWOL. 
Prawn can take his place.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> What's dissexia?
> Is it what I think it is? ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hope so. If not, I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Wouldn't want to disappoint you, you must be lonely these days as @Deadly is AWOL.
> Prawn can take his place.

Click to collapse



I don't... Ah, man... You know just where to kick a guy, eh? ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I hope so. If not, I'll be very disappointed.

Click to collapse



And you have it? 

?TMI

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




KidCarter93 said:


> I hope so. If not, I'll be very disappointed.

Click to collapse



And you have it? 

?TMI

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 16, 2013)

WOO! TOGA!...yeah...this is one heck of a party...

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I hope so. If not, I'll be very disappointed.

Click to collapse



And you have it? 

?TMI

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> And you have it?
> 
> ?TMI
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



TAPATALK -_-

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks like even tapacrap got drunk for the party

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> I don't... Ah, man... You know just where to kick a guy, eh? ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Btw did KC bring a goat with him? I'm looking forward to seeing his magic show.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Strip for him *****!

Click to collapse



What? You think I am Demi Moore?


Xda's rules are limiting me here 




Sleepy! said:


> Yeah, I was bored and I saw the little green dot that said you were online...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually, I wasn't. I am only online on TT nowadays and only come here occasionally, either when I am taking a break or when I get a notification and k am taking a break

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Btw did KC bring a goat with him? I'm looking forward to seeing his magic show.

Click to collapse



KC and the where the sun dont shine show 

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Strip Strip Strip.... Wait....
> 
> Ah screw it Strip Strip Strip
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Lmao! :laugh:


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Btw did KC bring a goat with him? I'm looking forward to seeing his magic show.

Click to collapse



The amazing dyssexic Carter and his magical goat, Jimmy. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> What? You think I am Demi Moore?
> 
> 
> Xda's rules are limiting me here
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea yea

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

downtownjeffbrown said:


> kc and the where the sun dont shine show
> 
> >^.^< sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



KC! KC! KC! KC! KC! KC! KC! Kc! Kc! 
Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! 
Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc!
Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc!.....


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> KC! KC! KC! KC! KC! KC! KC! Kc! Kc!
> Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc!
> Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc!
> Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc! Kc!.....

Click to collapse



WHOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

Stinky @undercover Olga... Get in here!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Stinky @undercover Olga... Get in here!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dafuq do you want? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dafuq do you want?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That Nexus 5

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dafuq do you want?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey the cupcake of the hour :beer:

Have a Beer:beer:... I wouldn't drink the punch cause roofie was hanging out by it again.

>^.^< Sent from meow nexus5


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 16, 2013)

PARTEHHHHHHHH!

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Stinky @undercover Olga... Get in here!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is undercover?  Gotta make him strip then!! W0ot!! :thumbup:







---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey the cupcake of the hour :beer:
> 
> Have a Beer:beer:... I wouldn't drink the punch cause roofie was hanging out by it again.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow nexus5

Click to collapse



You're not helping the cause. :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2013)

TOGA TOGA TOGA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where the women at? 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> The amazing dyssexic Carter and his magical goat, Jimmy. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dyssexic?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Dyssexic?

Click to collapse



Yes. Apparently it's caused by addiction to goats.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 16, 2013)

Where are those tities? 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Where are those tities?
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse








_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> This is undercover?  Gotta make him strip then!! W0ot!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Olga Kurylenko......

Nice... 
/goestoGoogle

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Olga Kurylenko......
> 
> Nice...
> /goestoGoogle
> ...

Click to collapse



Get back to the party after you are done.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Get back to the party after you are done.

Click to collapse



Done. Now, let's continue

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Done. Now, let's continue
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That was quick!


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Done. Now, let's continue
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



God rest ye merry fappers. -_-


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 16, 2013)

yes im still here, just not very active xD


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 16, 2013)

TOGA!

Sent from my maguro


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 16, 2013)

CONGA!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> CONGA!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 16, 2013)

Happy Birthday Frat!
TOGA! TOGA! 
Come on everybody, let's party and reminisce!
TOGA!


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> God rest ye merry fappers. -_-

Click to collapse



Gosh, that emoticon on TT along with your sentence looks so so gross... 

And who said I went for 'that' stuff?  You people think too much :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 16, 2013)

Maps maps maps maps maps maps maps


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 16, 2013)

Tapatalk is taking too damn long to connect


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Tapatalk is taking too damn long to connect

Click to collapse



Glad to know I'm not the only one

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 16, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> LOL GTFO fail trawl b4 i report u 2 the mod police...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have a toga. It's called a bedsheet.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 16, 2013)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my maguro


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 16, 2013)

48,153 posts!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> 48,153 posts!

Click to collapse



And? I'll bet you can't singlehandedly get us to 50000 posts today.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> And? I'll bet you can't singlehandedly get us to 50000 posts today.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



And? I'm the official post counter of the frat, am I not? Been slacking off recently.

I bet I couldn't either. We'd need a good ol' fashion frat mapsing session to pull that off...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

Toga Toga Toga :beer::beer::beer:

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And? I'm the official post counter of the frat, am I not? Been slacking off recently.
> 
> I bet I couldn't either. We'd need a good ol' fashion frat mapsing session to pull that off...

Click to collapse



I'd like to see someone try to post upwards of a thousand times in a single thread in a single day.

Mod wrath lulz.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 16, 2013)

We should invite mooods to the party and make them maps for us

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> We should invite mooods to the party and make them maps for us
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Oh I'm sure that they will invite themselves

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 16, 2013)

Someone summon them.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 16, 2013)

We've got one of our own, make QF post all teh spamz.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2013)

Blasphemy 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 16, 2013)

What good is power if you never abuse it?

Have you even banned someone yet?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2013)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you


----------



## cascabel (Nov 16, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What good is power if you never abuse it?
> 
> Have you even banned someone yet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. Shall we dare our mod-troll to ban someone for teh lulz?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 16, 2013)

As a matter of fact, this member is in violation of cave troll rule #3: Do not disappear for more than a month 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4661380


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 16, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Lol. Shall we dare our mod-troll to ban someone for teh lulz?

Click to collapse



Nah QuantumFoam don't got the balls for it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> As a matter of fact, this member is in violation of cave troll rule #3: Do not disappear for more than a month
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4661380

Click to collapse



:what:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 17, 2013)

Sleepy! said:
			
		

> Nah QuantumFoam don't got the balls for it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




But but but......


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> But but but......

Click to collapse



You and your fruity balls... 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Nov 17, 2013)

belated happy anniversary guys, cant be active that much cuz of school pressure 

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> If I told you, I'd have to kill you

Click to collapse



You quoting Numb3rs now ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> If I told you, I'd have to kill you

Click to collapse



You aren't capable of killing an ant! :silly:
Silly mod.


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You aren't capable of killing an ant! :silly:
> Silly mod.

Click to collapse



He can't even finish an app...


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> He can't even finish an app...

Click to collapse



Ikr? He starts a new one every week.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 17, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ikr? He starts a new one every week.

Click to collapse



App ADD 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2013)

veeman said:


> He can't even finish an app...

Click to collapse



Hey, at least he has the guy smiling at sparkles down 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hey, at least he has the guy smiling at sparkles down
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed. I guess that's a good start. :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 17, 2013)

1 year!!

We will organise a meet on 2 year anniversary

Sent from my Dual Sim laggy as heck Galaxy


----------



## cascabel (Nov 17, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> 1 year!!
> 
> We will organise a meet on 2 year anniversary
> 
> Sent from my Dual Sim laggy as heck Galaxy

Click to collapse



lol. will you take care of our travel expenses? :victory:


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

He is a doctor, doctors are rich. 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> He is a doctor, doctors are rich.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doctor??? Who???

Sent from my Dual Sim laggy as heck Galaxy


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

You

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 17, 2013)

Heyy guys!! Happy anniveesary!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am a pharmacist







TeeJay!! said:


> Heyy guys!! Happy anniveesary!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bro when are you giving me the number i wanna talk

Sent from my Dual Sim laggy as heck Galaxy


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am a pharmacist

Click to collapse



Well...
Close enough 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well...
> Close enough
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Notnearly close enough from where I belong



Sent from my Dual Sim laggy as heck Galaxy


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 17, 2013)

Call me on my number..

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 17, 2013)

Disturbing hookups happening in the frat.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Disturbing hookups happening in the frat.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Glad someone noticed 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Disturbing hookups happening in the frat.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Aahem!



RohinZaraki said:


> Glad someone noticed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



^^^^


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2013)

Nothing happened here during the toga party. I am disappoint. 

Anyway, let's have the hangover party now? What say? :0

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 17, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> 1 year!!
> 
> We will organise a meet on 2 year anniversary
> 
> Sent from my Dual Sim laggy as heck Galaxy

Click to collapse



I don't want to orgasmize anything. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing happened here during the toga party. I am disappoint.
> 
> Anyway, let's have the hangover party now? What say? :0
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 whitest0rm posted, that's something, and a little unexpected bromance.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> whitest0rm posted, that's something, and a little unexpected bromance.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I expected more 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I expected more
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't see you doing anything about it :|


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 17, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I don't see you doing anything about it :|

Click to collapse



I certainly can't talk to myself now, can I?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I certainly can't talk to myself now, can I?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You usually do 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Apex (Nov 17, 2013)

So, the family and I had an early Thanksgiving gettin' together yesterday, then I had an open bar, erm... wedding to attend last night. Anyways, happy anniversary dudes and dudettes. It's been a great pleasure to spend the last year with all my friends, and having the opportunity to meet some new ones along the way. We've had ups and downs, good times and some not so good, hardships and happiness, and throughout it all we've made ΧΔΑ Fraternity a truly awesome place. 

Cheers. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 17, 2013)

Today for the first time I met someone with a N4  I actually saw someone with an N5 before I saw someone with N4 lol

Sent from my maguro


----------



## veeman (Nov 17, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing happened here during the toga party. I am disappoint.
> 
> Anyway, let's have the hangover party now? What say? :0
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But I'm not hungover... 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 17, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Today for the first time I met someone with a N4  I actually saw someone with an N5 before I saw someone with N4 lol
> 
> Sent from my maguro

Click to collapse



Did you tell them that they were awesome?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2013)

Galaxy tab 3 8.0 or lg g pad! Which? I have 5 minutes to decide lol

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## hanisod (Nov 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Galaxy tab 3 8.0 or lg g pad! Which? I have 5 minutes to decide lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



LG G Pad

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2013)

hanisod said:


> LG G Pad
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got both Haha. Couldn't decide, I'll probably take the g pad and give my mom the galaxy tab 3

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## hanisod (Nov 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I got both Haha. Couldn't decide, I'll probably take the g pad and give my mom the galaxy tab 3
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I say
Try both

Then decide what to keep

My congrats mate

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 17, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I say
> Try both
> 
> Then decide what to keep
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I I initially planned lol
Thanks 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 17, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Galaxy tab 3 8.0 or lg g pad! Which? I have 5 minutes to decide lol
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hope u got the G Pad

Edit: Haha you got both nice

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 17, 2013)

My son decided that today was a good day to soak the backyard and house in a lovely mixture of dirty cat litter, dog poop and water.

I decided to teach him a game I learned in Basic Training, called "front, back, go."

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 17, 2013)

Holy Cow! It's already been a YEAR? LOL


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 17, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Holy Cow! It's already been a YEAR? LOL

Click to collapse



Since you used to post regularly? Nah, maybe half that long.

How's the NP program going?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Holy Cow! It's already been a YEAR? LOL

Click to collapse



Hey eep! How have you been?


----------



## whitest0rm (Nov 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> whitest0rm posted, that's something, and a little unexpected bromance.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



am i that cool to be noted that i posted recently? lol


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 18, 2013)

You're credited in the OP.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My son decided that today was a good day to soak the backyard and house in a lovely mixture of dirty cat litter, dog poop and water.
> 
> I decided to teach him a game I learned in Basic Training, called "front, back, go."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A young troll in training


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> So, the family and I had an early Thanksgiving gettin' together yesterday, then I had an open bar, erm... wedding to attend last night. Anyways, happy anniversary dudes and dudettes. It's been a great pleasure to spend the last year with all my friends, and having the opportunity to meet some new ones along the way. We've had ups and downs, good times and some not so good, hardships and happiness, and throughout it all we've made ΧΔΑ Fraternity a truly awesome place.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed. 


There is one person here i miss though. Our chapter president Deadly who is current living in the bat cave with no internetz

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> There is one person here i miss though. Our chapter president Deadly who is current living in the bat cave with no internetz
> ...

Click to collapse



I miss him too 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> There is one person here i miss though. Our chapter president Deadly who is current living in the bat cave with no internetz
> ...

Click to collapse



We all miss Deadly. The frat ain't the same without him. 
Only get to see him like once a month.


----------



## veeman (Nov 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> We all miss Deadly. The frat ain't the same without him.
> Only get to see him like once a month.

Click to collapse



Where's our leet mod? 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2013)

veeman said:


> Where's our leet mod?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I last saw him November 8.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, it's my birthday today.


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, it's my birthday today.

Click to collapse



Happy birthday bro!!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, it's my birthday today.

Click to collapse



Happy birthday  



Also...






This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2013)

Eat this. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, it's my birthday today.

Click to collapse



Happy birthday!!

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, it's my birthday today.

Click to collapse



Hapee berfdai brah.
It's also Quasi's birthday. This calls for a mod trolling spree.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

In other news, I updated to KitKat today. Meh.
What new features does it actually have apart from the Ok, Google thing on home screen and printers (lol)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Eat this.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



I haz 60mbps 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, it's my birthday today.

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday pup . Btw I miss seeing you around as much  But I understand school comes first. Btw did u end up getting slytherin like you wanted?

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My son decided that today was a good day to soak the backyard and house in a lovely mixture of dirty cat litter, dog poop and water.
> 
> I decided to teach him a game I learned in Basic Training, called "front, back, go."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LMAO.. Why did he do that btw? 







deathnotice01 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> There is one person here i miss though. Our chapter president Deadly who is current living in the bat cave with no internetz
> ...

Click to collapse



He does have internet actually. He just no longer comes online on xda. He is trying to concentrate on his studied and stuff

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 18, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Happy birthday bro!!

Click to collapse




deathnotice01 said:


> Happy birthday

Click to collapse




Gogeta said:


> Happy birthday!!

Click to collapse




Tezlastorme said:


> Hapee berfdai brah.
> It's also Quasi's birthday. This calls for a mod trolling spree.

Click to collapse




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Happy Birthday pup . Btw I miss seeing you around as much  But I understand school comes first. Btw did u end up getting slytherin like you wanted?

Click to collapse



Thanks, everyone.
@Tezlastorme That's great! It's also Steven Moffat's birthday, believe it or not!
@DowntownJeffBrown Thanks  Yeah, I've been pretty busy lately. Plus, I decided to stop going on XDA as much. Well, this thread. Cos, it seems to have died, there wasn't any posts, nothing interesting, there was all that mod stuff going on, 10 post noobs, and people not posting as much, like me. But, I've seen that, lately, things have been booming! Wow, so many posts in short periods of time! It's great. I think I'll post a bit more now. I miss you all.
Oh, and, what Slytherin thing? The only thing that comes to mind is 'Airy Potta lol. I think you've confused me with something else.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> @Tezlastorme That's great! It's also Steven Moffat's birthday, believe it or not!
> @DowntownJeffBrown Thanks  Yeah, I've been pretty busy lately. Plus, I decided to stop going on XDA as much. Well, this thread. Cos, it seems to have died, there wasn't any posts, nothing interesting, there was all that mod stuff going on, 10 post noobs, and people not posting as much, like me. But, I've seen that, lately, things have been booming! Wow, so many posts in short periods of time! It's great. I think I'll post a bit more now. I miss you all.
> Oh, and, what Slytherin thing? The only thing that comes to mind is 'Airy Potta lol. I think you've confused me with something else.

Click to collapse



Yup lol I was insinuating that you were a wizard and go to Hogwarts  

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 18, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup lol I was insinuating that you were a wizard and go to Hogwarts
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



Heh. So, I'm persuading my uncle to get a Nexus 5.

- Amp Milk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 18, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> I haz 60mbps
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen. 







Prawesome said:


> He does have internet actually. He just no longer comes online on xda. He is trying to concentrate on his studied and stuff
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 he hates us 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Heh. So, I'm persuading my uncle to get a Nexus 5.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



I already have one 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Apex (Nov 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, it's my birthday today.

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday, Wolfgang. :beer:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Wolfy 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 18, 2013)

Apex said:


> Happy Birthday, Wolfgang. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Prawesome said:


> Happy Birthday Wolfy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks guys. @Apex I'll pass on the beer, thanks.


----------



## hanisod (Nov 18, 2013)

Ooooooo
Happy birthday Wolf 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 18, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Ooooooo
> Happy birthday Wolf
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Wolf Pup 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 18, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



YUNOPRESSIT.jpg

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

Not really a part of thread but just wanted to say Happy Birthday @Wolf Pup !

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2013)

I have to admit guys.. This Galaxy Tab 3 is pretty awesome 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I have to admit guys.. This Galaxy Tab 3 is pretty awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Which one it is? Is it 10.1 or 8.0?

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Which one it is? Is it 10.1 or 8.0?
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



8.0 
It's actually a really nice tablet.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> 8.0
> It's actually a really nice tablet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lol all the Galaxy tab 3 models are good except the carrier versions and Gsm models because they dont get much roms and recoveries sadly

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

Also Im planning to do the pledge to join the house but idiot xda app doesnt show the "pledge avatars" post. Is it just me? Or the link is broken?

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Also Im planning to do the pledge to join the house but idiot xda app doesnt show the "pledge avatars pictures in the post. Is it just me? Or the link is broken?

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Wolf! You're a great friend.

I will give you an internetz nao

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

Im planning to do the pledge to join the house but idiot xda app doesnt show the "pledge avatars pictures in the post. Is it just me? Or the link is broken?

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

@deathnotice01

Since when are you a Recognized Themer? I must live under a rock.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------




Ironman38102 said:


> Im planning to do the pledge to join the house but idiot xda app doesnt show the "pledge avatars pictures in the post. Is it just me? Or the link is broken?
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



You will need someone to sponsor you.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @deathnotice01
> 
> Since when are you a Recognized Themer? I must live under a rock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



???? 

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> ????
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



You need a current Frat member to be your "sponsor". Without one, you can't pledge.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You need a current Frat member to be your "sponsor". Without one, you can't pledge.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



How do I get the frat member to be my sponsor? 

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> How do I get the frat member to be my sponsor?
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Ask one

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @deathnotice01
> 
> Since when are you a Recognized Themer? I must live under a rock.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD

Click to collapse



He's been a RT for ages 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> He's been a RT for ages
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I do live under a rock! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

Can someone be my sponsor for my pledge?

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I do live under a rock!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Most likely under the same rock ad Deadly.


Ironman38102 said:


> Can someone be my sponsor for my pledge?
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



No.jpg 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Most likely under the same rock ad Deadly.
> 
> No.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol why didnt I include a P.S I dont want silly answers 

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Can someone be my sponsor for my pledge?
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I'll sponser you 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Lol why didnt I include a P.S I dont want silly answers
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



It's not too late. However, the proof will be forever held in the quoted part of my last post 

I can't help you out even if I wanted to though :/

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Can someone be my sponsor for my pledge?
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Changed my mind for a bad avatar rating (done by a GB member no less) 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Changed my mind for a bad avatar rating (done by a GB member no less)
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I just said what I felt. Didnt know the post would offend someone

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Changed my mind for a bad avatar rating (done by a GB member no less)
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



It's all good mate, I returned the favour 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 18, 2013)

I returned the favour too sir @KidCarter93

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2013)

Just to make conversation, do you guys think slim will ever support the galaxy tab 3? 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> I'm sorry I just said what I felt. Didnt know the post would offend someone
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I'm not offended by a 5 rating for the avatar, not sure how the moderator and frat GB member @QuantumFoam will feel about the low rating of his work though. 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Just to make conversation, do you guys think slim will ever support the galaxy tab 3?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Probably not 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Just to make conversation, do you guys think slim will ever support the galaxy tab 3?
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Probably not 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 18, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I'm not offended by a 5 rating for the avatar, not sure how the moderator and frat GB member @QuantumFoam will feel about the low rating of his work though.
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _
> ...

Click to collapse



Boo! Ha
That's a freaking bummer. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2013)

Nobody wished me a happy birthday on my birthday. 
Happy birthday wolf... Whoever you are...


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nobody wished me a happy birthday on my birthday.
> Happy birthday wolf... Whoever you are...

Click to collapse



When was that? 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nobody wished me a happy birthday on my birthday.
> Happy birthday wolf... Whoever you are...

Click to collapse



That's because you didn't tell anyone 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 18, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> How do I get the frat member to be my sponsor?
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



LOLOLOLOLOL.....I'll "sponsor" you alright....mwahahahahahaha :silly:


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'll PM here.
> Nobody wished me a happy birthday on my birthday.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> Nobody wished me a happy birthday on my birthday.
> Happy birthday wolf... Whoever you are...

Click to collapse








jugg1es said:


> When was that?
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



November 4. 







Tezlastorme said:


> That's because you didn't tell anyone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Hm... must've forgot to wear my birthday hat.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 18, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> November 4.
> 
> 
> Hm... must've forgot to wear my birthday hat.

Click to collapse



You should have said so :| Happy belated BDay Itchi




Ironman38102 said:


> I returned the favour too sir @KidCarter93
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



They are just trolling you. Don't take them seriously. 
Anyway, read the OP. Post for 2/3 weeks here continuously. This is to check if you really are interested in joining and if you would be active enough. After your 2 week watch period, you would need someone to sponsor you(in short, a member who likes what you post here will post here that they will sponsor you. The GB will, then, if considered fit, allow you to start your pledge period and you would have to change your avatar and signature and then become an official member. 
That's it, now go read the OP

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 18, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You should have said so :| Happy belated BDay Itchi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who's trolling? 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't taste phenylthiocarbamide.  I'll never know its taste. :crybaby2:

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> You should have said so :| Happy belated BDay Itchi
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh thanks.


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Since you used to post regularly? Nah, maybe half that long.
> 
> How's the NP program going?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha! That's pretty funny NP program is going well, although being out of school for 7yrs I need to work the rust off. I'm so busy with school there is not much time for much else(my spare time is with family/kids). I found a little time for an early Xmas present to myself, Nexus 5 



Ichigo said:


> Hey eep! How have you been?

Click to collapse



I'm good, busy, but good, you?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 18, 2013)

Join teh partay! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2532950

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Join teh partay! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2532950
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Your party will be locked 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 18, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Eat this.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse





Sent from the Islet of Langerhans


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who's trolling?
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



The shrimp 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2013)

eep2378 said:


> Sent from the Islet of Langerhans

Click to collapse



Beat this.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Beat this.

Click to collapse








>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2013)

http://s14.directupload.net/images/131119/6harjl6p.jpg
Whatchu fellas think I should name this here puppy? It's a girl by the way. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s14.directupload.net/images/131119/6harjl6p.jpg
> Whatchu fellas think I should name this here puppy? It's a girl by the way.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Jessica.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Jessica.

Click to collapse



How bout no Scott 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 19, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s14.directupload.net/images/131119/6harjl6p.jpg
> Whatchu fellas think I should name this here puppy? It's a girl by the way.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Awwwwww name her Pipa

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> How bout no Scott
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Hey, she's your dog. You can name her whatever you want. Although quite frankly I think no Scott is an odd name for a female puppy.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Awwwwww name her Pipa
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I actually just ran across that name for a dog earlier haha







Ichigo said:


> Hey, she's your dog. You can name her whatever you want. Although quite frankly I think no Scott is an odd name for a female puppy.

Click to collapse



Lol noice one 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s14.directupload.net/images/131119/6harjl6p.jpg
> Whatchu fellas think I should name this here puppy? It's a girl by the way.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Name her Sweetie. Because she looks like a sweetie! That pic makes me wanna hug her

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Name her Sweetie. Because she looks like a sweetie! That pic makes me wanna hug her
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Lol she's actually a feisty little bugger haha. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 19, 2013)

That depends, are you looking for names for a pet or "pet names"?

Rascal is always a good dog name, but she also looks like a Francesca "Frankie".

If I ever get another dog, I'm either naming it Boo Radley or Harlot. "Come here Harley!"

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That depends, are you looking for names for a pet or "pet names"?
> 
> Rascal is always a good dog name, but she also looks like a Francesca "Frankie".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was actually thinking Nala. 
It's got a nice ring to it.

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 19, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I was actually thinking Nala.
> It's got a nice ring to it.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I like it

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I like it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I agree.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

So, what's the price of N5 in US/UK? 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 19, 2013)

16gb is $349 on Play Store, $449 from carriers.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

What's the difference between Google and carriers
$100 difference 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Nov 19, 2013)

Selfie is the word of the year...

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/11/18/oxford-dictionaries-name-selfie-as-word-year/
Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## roofrider (Nov 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Beat this.

Click to collapse



Challenge accepted. 






In other news, a couple of owls have been creating a raucous outside our house since the last 10 days, but only yesterday did we actually spot them and realise they were owls lol.
Always thought owls hoot softly but these were screeching loudly, so bats came to my mind and not owls.
They are white and beautiful, elgooged and found them to be normal barn owls. They are beautiful from a distance but scary up close when they've got their eyes on you and are tracking your movements lol. 
I guess they chased away the pigeons that made the same spot their home for many months in the past.
Never seen an owl out in an open residential area before!

And belated buffday wished puff!!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What's the difference between Google and carriers
> $100 difference
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Google evidently gets it cheaper from LG than what it is sold to carriers at.

It's also said that Google may not have any significant profit on the device, relying on other profit schemes to make it worth their while.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Jessica.

Click to collapse



Don't ever name the dog Jessica, Jeff. It might under go gender transformation after a while and I doubt its gonna look pleasant.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 19, 2013)

What up People! Also Happy late birthday @Ichigo 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 19, 2013)

Good morning Fratinos and muffins. How is everyone today?

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



Didnt know you 
used whatsapp!






Gogeta said:


> So, what's the price of N5 in US/UK?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't buy it from there. You don't get international warranty. (If you were thinking of buying that is) 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> What up People! Also Happy late birthday @Ichigo
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



It's @Wolf Pup :what:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Didnt know you
> used whatsapp!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Erm....everyone with internet uses whatsapp....

I was just asking for price...

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 19, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



Happy birthday wolf. How old are you now?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Happy birthday wolf. How old are you now?

Click to collapse



In wolf years or human?

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Happy birthday wolf. How old are you now?

Click to collapse



14, by my calculation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> In wolf years or human?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



How are wolf year different from human years?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How are wolf year different from human years?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really :what:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How are wolf year different from human years?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*facepalm*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 19, 2013)

Working on my track 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Working on my track
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sweet

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> 14, by my calculation.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



14 canine years are almost 70 human years. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## veeman (Nov 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> How are wolf year different from human years?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wolves apparently experience time at 4 or 5 times the speed that humans do. They only have 5 hours in a day.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Working on my track
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Which software is that?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Which software is that?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



FL Studio...?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> FL Studio...?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Was that an answer or question :what:

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Was that an answer or question :what:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's a guess 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> It's @Wolf Pup :what:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My bad! Happy late Birthday @Wolf Pup Guess that was a mention and birthday wishing fail -_-

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 19, 2013)

My cat just found and ate a French fry. Highlight of the week so far.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> My cat just found and ate a French fry. Highlight of the week so far.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Highlight of the week?

You must have had a pretty mediocre week.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Highlight of the week?
> 
> You must have had a pretty mediocre week.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, life is just usually such utter crap. Besides, a cat finding and crunching on a French fry that you don't even know where it came from is kinda funny to watch.

So bored, time for video games.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Everyone appears to have been busy today, based on how quiet this thread has been.
> 
> Wake up people!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What do you want? I was sleeping. -_-


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What do you want? I was sleeping. -_-

Click to collapse



Since you're asking, I want a 16" meat feast pizza, kebab and chips, a huge tolberone and a crate of Monster.
Is that fine?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Nov 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Since you're asking, I want a 16" meat feast pizza, kebab and chips, a huge tolberone and a crate of Monster.
> Is that fine?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



By chips do you mean actual chips or fries?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> By chips do you mean actual chips or fries?

Click to collapse



I mean chips but that equates to fries in strange parts of the world.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Nov 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I mean chips but that equates to fries in strange parts of the world.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Damn English... :|


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Since you're asking, I want a 16" meat feast pizza, kebab and chips, a huge tolberone and a crate of Monster.
> Is that fine?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



We're all out of crates. Will a barrel of monsters suffice?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 19, 2013)

veeman said:


> Damn English... :|

Click to collapse



Damn everywhere else 


Ichigo said:


> We're all out of crates. Will a barrel of monsters suffice?

Click to collapse



It's not ideal but I guess that'll have to do 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Damn everywhere else
> 
> It's not ideal but I guess that'll have to do
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Your order should've arrive 5 minutes ago. Didya get it?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Since you're asking, I want a 16" meat feast pizza, kebab and chips, a huge tolberone and a crate of Monster.
> Is that fine?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'll have the same, but swap the Monster for Rockstar.

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Your order should've arrive 5 minutes ago. Didya get it?

Click to collapse



Yep. Much abliged  I wasn't happy with the menu vexing thrown at me by the delivery boy though 


jRi0T68 said:


> I'll have the same, but swap the Monster for Rockstar.
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Brofist.jpg

I need to find some good threads for an awesome closing. I've had none yet :/

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Since you're asking, I want a 16" meat feast pizza, kebab and chips, a huge tolberone and a crate of Monster.
> Is that fine?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 19, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yep. Much abliged  I wasn't happy with the menu vexing thrown at me by the delivery boy though
> 
> Brofist.jpg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need to check that thread and possibly update the op. Things seem to have been a little quiet lately though, or no one is reporting the awesome closings or warnings. 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I need to check that thread and possibly update the op. Things seem to have been a little quiet lately though, or no one is reporting the awesome closings or warnings.
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



I've got a couple of warnings which may be fitting but no closures.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 20, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> I've got a couple of warnings which may be fitting but no closures.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Close this one, because there's already a dedicated sports thread.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2208084

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## werked (Nov 20, 2013)

Muffins!! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Close this one, because there's already a dedicated sports thread.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2208084
> 
> *-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I can't work wonders on this side of the forum, unfortunately 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

werked said:


> Muffins!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello mister!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello mister!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Srsly? 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Srsly?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Srsly wat?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Nov 20, 2013)

werked said:


> Muffins!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey ma'am 

How's it going?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm a freaking idiot.

I try to address someone I don't really know with respect by calling them sir, and they happen to be a girl...

I fail so hard.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Srsly wat?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Wat

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 20, 2013)

I love this article. http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-7-biggest-****-moves-in-history-online-gaming_p2/


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm a freaking idiot.
> 
> I try to address someone I don't really know with respect by calling them sir, and they happen to be a girl...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









It was a good attempt but try harder next time

Anyways how is everybody doing here?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Which software is that?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse











FireWall123 said:


> FL Studio...?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse











FireWall123 said:


> That's a guess
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



 Good guess. :thumbup: 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Good guess. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Being a big edm fan, I'd love to hear it once finished.

What sub-genre are you going for?

*-No longer accidental, just Jeremy.   F.cfb*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Being a big edm fan, I'd love to hear it once finished.
> 
> What sub-genre are you going for?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! Edm!! Its under construction.. will be ready soon  will officially release it first on Frat itself  

I'm working on Progressive house, trance, dubstep among others 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Damn English... :|

Click to collapse



Shurrup  we invented this language, you know!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 20, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Shurrup  we invented this language, you know!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Lol I hate British English. Those damn british people destroyed the way of saying english

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 20, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Lol I hate British English. Those damn british people destroyed the way of saying english
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Bahaaa.... 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 20, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Shurrup  we invented this language, you know!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Pay your respects to latin. The mother of all languages even innuendos 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi guys

Tapatalk is free for iOS yey!


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Tapatalk is free for iOS yey!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You use iOS? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19vR1GldRI&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Laughed so much at this video. Windows phone still sucks though

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 20, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Tapatalk is free for iOS yey!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gtfo you random apple guy

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2013)

http://s7.directupload.net/images/131120/lcbfvra9.png
Actually digging the Galaxy Tab 3. This thing is smooth after being debloated.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> http://s7.directupload.net/images/131120/lcbfvra9.png
> Actually digging the Galaxy Tab 3. This thing is smooth after being debloated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Nice homescreen :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Nice homescreen :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



+1 Damn I hope the 7.0 Galaxy tab 3 soon gets CM

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 20, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> +1 Damn I hope the 7.0 Galaxy tab 3 soon gets CM
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I just want slim to support the Tab 3 8.0
:/






Android Pizza said:


> Nice homescreen :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Thanks 
It's just Nova Launcher with kitkat theme.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thanks
> It's just Nova Launcher with kitkat theme.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Haha, that's what I guessed

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Pay your respects to latin. The mother of all languages even innuendos
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Mother of all languages? Latin? LOL! 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Mother of all languages? Latin? LOL!
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought most languages were made out of latin 

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## veeman (Nov 20, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> I thought most languages were made out of latin
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Just the Romance languages


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Just the Romance languages

Click to collapse



This conversation just got romantic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 20, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> I thought most languages were made out of latin
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



made.out.of.Latin??? 

made out of...

made out...

made...

I guess "derived" is too much of a word so now languages are made out of Latin, eh?


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 20, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Pay your respects to latin. The mother of all languages even innuendos
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Sanskrit :sly:







funnypharmacist said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Tapatalk is free for iOS yey!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




use your damn S3!






Gogeta said:


> Gtfo you random apple guy
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I've tolerated long enough. Welcome to my ignore list. 






Ironman38102 said:


> I thought most languages were made out of latin
> 
> Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello all.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello there how are u doing...

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2013)

Pretty damn good today. You?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hiya

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Pretty damn good today. You?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm doing great 

Just glad to be home and jumping in the shower after work :beer:

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2013)

I know that feeling. I've done temp work driving a small 16 ft box truck for the elections office, and all day behind the wheel isn't as pleasant as many may think. Seat sweat=gross.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know that feeling. I've done temp work driving a small 16 ft box truck for the elections office, and all day behind the wheel isn't as pleasant as many may think. Seat sweat=gross.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha yup... it's very mentally straining. Then the fact that I was in a 16 wheeler today driving around a bomb (oil refinery) doesn't help. But it was a good day all day actually. Other than my swamper (laborer) who rides around with me complaining about his gf all day lol. Every day I get to hear about how horrible his life is cause of her yet he stays with her lol.  

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2013)

I could never do it permanently. I hate stupid civilian drivers too much.

Dealing with certain long haul drivers is bad enough.

All the major company drivers? Good.
Local P&D? Good.
Any specialized freight drivers? Good.

Then there is a select breed of small firm long haul guys, half the ones I've dealt with can barely count. I admire them, though, they have reached their maximum life potential.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> This conversation just got romantic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yeah baby. Candlelight dinner romantic.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I could never do it permanently. I hate stupid civilian drivers too much.
> 
> Dealing with certain long haul drivers is bad enough.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those guy's work on our portable sh*thouse division driving the trucks that service bluerooms. 

Yea I'm about done with driving. I got my tube welding certifications and got accepted into the boilermakers apprenticeship on the spring.  

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 21, 2013)

@ Android pizza I use an iPad 2

@ gogeta  iOS is nice too

@ TeeJay using the s3 now

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This guy's work on our portable sh*thouse division driving the trucks that service bluerooms.
> 
> Yea I'm about done with driving. I got my tube welding certifications and got accepted into the boilermakers apprenticeship on the spring.
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



Congratulations

And how is the G2

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 21, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> @ Android pizza I use an iPad 2
> 
> @ gogeta  iOS is nice too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Than you 

I love the G2 it's an amazing phone 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2013)

Just thought I'd share for anyone on T-mobile looking to upgrade...

Got my Nexus 5 today, and my net additional cost over the next two years will be $54.

I went in to upgrade, and stumbled onto a couple of promotions.

My current data plan is now $5 vs. $20.
They had a promo that takes $5 off my bill.

Bill = -$20/month.

I paid $42 down plus $36 tax, added $17/month for device plus $2/month to enroll in jump.

Ended up as $78 down, but $1/month cheaper (until April when our other lines can move over to simple choice).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Nov 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just thought I'd share for anyone on T-mobile looking to upgrade...
> 
> Got my Nexus 5 today, and my net additional cost over the next two years will be $54.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm guessing this is not for prepaid?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> I'm guessing this is not for prepaid?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope. I was still on a Classic plan, due to staggered upgrades on multiple lines, but will be migrating everyone to a new plan middle of next year when my wife's line is eligible.

The interesting part was the two promotions, which I never asked if they were just for Classic plan.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 21, 2013)

I just buy a coupon for 2$ whenever my phone balance is low 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 21, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> made.out.of.Latin???
> 
> made out of...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Made out of Latin ? What's that ? Is it edible ?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 21, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> made.out.of.Latin???
> 
> made out of...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, also trees are made of bacon. 







jRi0T68 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello  

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 21, 2013)

Did someone say Bacon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Did someone say Bacon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dunkin Donuts :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Than you
> 
> I love the G2 it's an amazing phone
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Yeh! Wonderful hardware


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 21, 2013)

Google released n5 and qualcomm unveils snapdragon 805.

Lololololo

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2013)

Meh, new hardware comes out all the time. It takes a while to implement into a new phone unlike desktop computers.

As long as their isn't a Nexus 5.1 by Christmas, lol.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Meh, new hardware comes out all the time. It takes a while to implement into a new phone unlike desktop computers.
> 
> As long as their isn't a Nexus 5.1 by Christmas, lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah,  but that was too close

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Meh, new hardware comes out all the time. It takes a while to implement into a new phone unlike desktop computers.
> 
> As long as their isn't a Nexus 5.1 by Christmas, lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*there 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> *there
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



d'oh, autocorrect fail!






Preliminary work on a new theme. Opinions?





I plan to add warning lights between the inner and outer circles, and make them links to other apps I use.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> d'oh, autocorrect fail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like that. I'd use it and I'm very interested in seeing what u do with the warning lights

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yeah,  but that was too close
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



No it wasn't. S805 won't be released till later in 2014, so approximately in a year from 800 release. What's there to be unhappy about? They still have a lot of work to do, mainly with that 20nm modem with 40 bands of theirs. 

Get your info right. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 21, 2013)

Will post zip once I'm home.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Will post zip once I'm home.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2013)

Here you go. The icons are sammycakes tiny orange and tiny green. All credit to her on those.

It's 2 layers. The xtra hotspots widget needs to go on top and includes a ring for alignment.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/20uk76qdixqou9y/Speedometer UCCW.zip

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Here you go. The icons are sammycakes tiny orange and tiny green. All credit to her on those.
> 
> It's 2 layers. The xtra hotspots widget needs to go on top and includes a ring for alignment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, love the new Tapatalk sig

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Here you go. The icons are sammycakes tiny orange and tiny green. All credit to her on those.
> 
> It's 2 layers. The xtra hotspots widget needs to go on top and includes a ring for alignment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u....:thumbup:

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone knows any method of deodexing a TW rom in bulk? I mean I want to deodex whole rom at once, I tried tickle my droid but it allows me to deodex one app at a time only

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 22, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone knows any method of deodexing a TW rom in bulk? I mean I want to deodex whole rom at once, I tried tickle my droid but it allows me to deodex one app at a time only
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Hit it against the wall. All the extra shzz you don't want will fall off


----------



## Soul reaper (Nov 22, 2013)

anybody on steam ??
plays tf2?
O_O


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 22, 2013)

AOSP 4.4 is just so awesome. Been using the beta for a week now. 

Only thing that irks me is my inability to get wifi tethering working

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm definitely enjoying it. Still a few things I'd like to get sorted out, but my experience so far is nearly flawless.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 22, 2013)

Guess I'm the only one using 2.3 :|

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2013)

What phone?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 22, 2013)

Xperia x8

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2013)

Something wrong with the jb rom(s) for it?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Something wrong with the jb rom(s) for it?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Let's just say the whole experience feels like the phone and OS are held together with duct tape


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Let's just say the whole experience feels like the phone and OS are held together with duct tape

Click to collapse



Eggsactly 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

Doesn't last more than 2 days 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm definitely enjoying it. Still a few things I'd like to get sorted out, but my experience so far is nearly flawless.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Glad to hear! 

Also i couldn't live without expandable storage and removable battery. 

Seems all OEMs even LG is going with the non-removable battery and unexpandable storage. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 22, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Glad to hear!
> 
> Also i couldn't live without expandable storage and removable battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate the non removeable battery and unexpandable storage. Its so annoying 

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 22, 2013)

Ssup people


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Ssup people

Click to collapse



Now we're "people" to you  ?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 22, 2013)

Sup, half bakes 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 22, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Sup, half bakes
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



I'm not baked


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm not baked

Click to collapse



I am.

With the perfect amount of sauce, cheese and toppings :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I am.
> 
> With the perfect amount of sauce, cheese and toppings :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ics pizza ,kitkat pizza, jb pizza? :what:

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ics pizza ,kitkat pizza, jb pizza? :what:
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



We will all be laughing when Android gets to letter P.

*rubs hands together with an evil smile*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> We will all be laughing when Android gets to letter P.
> 
> *rubs hands together with an evil smile*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im happy with K and KitKat 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Im happy with K and KitKat
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 22, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone knows any method of deodexing a TW rom in bulk? I mean I want to deodex whole rom at once, I tried tickle my droid but it allows me to deodex one app at a time only
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



This may work: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> We will all be laughing when Android gets to letter P.
> 
> *rubs hands together with an evil smile*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Joker smile? 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Joker smile?
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Im happy with K and KitKat
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



I'm about to flash it :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 22, 2013)

Format factory embedded an external srt file in a video when I converted it 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm about to flash it :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Sweet 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Let's just say the whole experience feels like the phone and OS are held together with duct tape

Click to collapse



So it's like a solid solitude?


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Now we're "people" to you  ?

Click to collapse



What should i call you then?? 
 peeps?? Sir's?? Madame's??  






Android Pizza said:


> I am.
> 
> With the perfect amount of sauce, cheese and toppings :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I've been dying for a pizza from the past 2 weeks.. darn exams.






Android Pizza said:


> We will all be laughing when Android gets to letter P.
> 
> *rubs hands together with an evil smile*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get it 








eep2378 said:


> This may work: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=633246

Click to collapse



He is down with fever. Will tell him though


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I've been dying for a pizza from the past 2 weeks.. darn exams.

Click to collapse



Poor guy. That must he horrible.



TeeJay!! said:


> I don't get it

Click to collapse





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What should i call you then??
> peeps?? Sir's?? Madame's??
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, thanks. Hope he feels better :good:


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Poor guy. That must he horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too didn't got the P thing

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## veeman (Nov 22, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Let's just say the whole experience feels like the phone and OS are held together with duct tape

Click to collapse



Sounds solid. What's wrong with it? 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2013)

Android P will never be pizza. Probably peanut butter cup.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 22, 2013)

Next android will be ladoo ^^

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Next android will be ladoo ^^
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



How about Android Lulz?




        Cuz, you know. For the lulz!
    


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Next android will be ladoo ^^
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



+1million

Ladoos are the best  

Still disappointed that 4.4 wasn't Kaju Katli


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2013)

Everyone:

I don't need my t989. Someone else might.

It's free to anyone with a genuine need/use. No bs, "backup" or destructive purposes.

If you know of someone, let me/them know.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Everyone:
> 
> I don't need my t989. Someone else might.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sell it, or donate it to an up and coming dev

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## Groot (Nov 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Everyone:
> 
> I don't need my t989. Someone else might.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i need an armv7 device badly for awhile, my x8 is jerking off  i think it wont last a month  hi frat, long time

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i need an armv7 device badly for awhile, my x8 is jerking off  i think it wont last a month  hi frat, long time
> 
> "I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln

Click to collapse



You've got top choice for now. I'll give it until Dec. 1, and will figure out shipping if you're still interested.

I have no interest in profiting from it. Just want it to go to good use. It's got a red trident aegis case, but no longer a screen protector.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 22, 2013)

@jRi0T68

:thumbup: Your a good man 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks. I've got my vibrant, still, for media purposes if I so choose. Just because of voodoo sound

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 22, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Thanks. I've got my vibrant, still, for media purposes if I so choose. Just because of voodoo sound
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Loved voodoo sound on my captivate. Used it as my main music player for a while after my Cowon D2 died


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 22, 2013)

I only stopped using mine for music after I got this:






*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 22, 2013)

I bought Dungeons and Dragons today. 
Anybody ever play?


----------



## veeman (Nov 22, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I bought Dungeons and Dragons today.
> Anybody ever play?

Click to collapse



Should have bought Munchkin. :/

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I bought Dungeons and Dragons today.
> Anybody ever play?

Click to collapse



That game is terrible.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That game is terrible.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Maybe you're just terrible at it.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Maybe you're just terrible at it.

Click to collapse



I can't be terrible at it if I've never played it 

You enjoy your blood and gore.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I can't be terrible at it if I've never played it
> 
> You enjoy your blood and urine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ftfy

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ftfy
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



Haha :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Nov 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> You've got top choice for now. I'll give it until Dec. 1, and will figure out shipping if you're still interested.
> 
> I have no interest in profiting from it. Just want it to go to good use. It's got a red trident aegis case, but no longer a screen protector.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you and oh, that day is my birthday  

"I destroy my enemies when I make them my friends..." - Abe Lincoln


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

Which is the t989??


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Which is the t989??

Click to collapse



Galaxy S2 Mobile variant 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

Omg!! Omg!! Omg!! The S2!! My favorite phone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Omg!! Omg!! Omg!! The S2!! My favorite phone

Click to collapse



Looks like you were an hour to late 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Looks like you were an hour to late
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



Lol I wouldn't have bought it anyways.
I'm broke n my mum won't lend me money after the vibrant died..

Hail Galaxy Y:beer:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

Nobody is too late or buying anything other than shipping cost. I just need the most legit reason and I'm giving it away.

On 12/1, I'll decide who was most in need (tie goes to first one there).

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

The s2 is IMO the best phone to learn dev on... iirc you can NOT brick it right? Dual boot n all?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> The s2 is IMO the best phone to learn dev on... iirc you can NOT brick it right? Dual boot n all?

Click to collapse



I bricked a s2 skyrocket lol. Only phone I've ever hard bricked though I got a warranty replacement on it through at&t

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I bricked a s2 skyrocket lol. Only phone I've ever hard bricked though I got a warranty replacement on it through at&t
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



Lol what'd you do to it?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nobody is too late or buying anything other than shipping cost. I just need the most legit reason and I'm giving it away.
> 
> On 12/1, I'll decide who was most in need (tie goes to first one there).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



International shipping cost will also be too much :/

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------

I also want to be a candidate 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Lol what'd you do to it?

Click to collapse



Had a SD card in it and accidentally flashed a vibrant kernel on it instead of the skyrocket one grin the observer card 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 23, 2013)

veeman said:


> +1million
> 
> Ladoos are the best
> 
> Still disappointed that 4.4 wasn't Kaju Katli

Click to collapse



Everything is set,just Google approval is required 
http://www.google.com/m?q=android+ladoo&client=ms-opera-mini-android&channel=new 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 23, 2013)

Thinking about joining the Nexus 5 family this weekend. What do you guys think? Is it really worth the money? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> International shipping cost will also be too much :/
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I estimate that I can send to India for $24. Not too bad, really. Any other destination should be equal or lesser.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Had a SD card in it and accidentally flashed a vibrant kernel on it instead of the skyrocket one grin the observer card
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



Lol. Didnt you try a usb jig??







Axis_Drummer said:


> Thinking about joining the Nexus 5 family this weekend. What do you guys think? Is it really worth the money?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse




go for it!! 






jRi0T68 said:


> I estimate that I can send to India for $24. Not too bad, really. Any other destination should be equal or lesser.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Thats actually good.. 
Roughly Rs.1600/-


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Thinking about joining the Nexus 5 family this weekend. What do you guys think? Is it really worth the money?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



What phone are you on now?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I estimate that I can send to India for $24. Not too bad, really. Any other destination should be equal or lesser.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's good!
I also have an X8...

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What phone are you on now?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



SGS3
I'm not actually having any problems with it, but my girlfriend needs a new phone and I'm not due for an upgrade for another year from now, so I'm just going to buy a phone outright and give her this one. I was thinking the nexus would be cool because of it's specs, but I don't know that it'd really be worth the money. I've tinkered with one at best buy and like it, but I'm not totally sold on it. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

If you need external storage, like to swap battery, or are addicted to physical buttons, don't get one. Likewise if you only like amoled screens.

Otherwise, it's fantastic. I have none of the defects. Literally only thing I could complain about is the blacks could be darker. Oh, and for now, the camera is a tw**.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> If you need external storage, like to swap battery, or are addicted to physical buttons, don't get one. Likewise if you only like amoled screens.
> 
> Otherwise, it's fantastic. I have none of the defects. Literally only thing I could complain about is the blacks could be darker. Oh, and for now, the camera is a tw**.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None of that is really a problem for me.  I'll keep my options open. 

Why a tw camera though?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

1. Records an amazing edm mix 
2. Likes it very much that plans of uploading it. 
3. Uploads on soundcloud.
4. 82% and internet suddenly dies and the upload dies too. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

I censored a profanity. Major focus lag, so taking the photo is slow.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I censored a profanity. Major focus lag, so taking the photo is slow.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol damn.. Didn't even realize. 
Well that's not a big disappointment to me. I'm never really taking many photos with my phone anyways. But the non expandable memory is a huge disappointment. Can't afford a 32gb model sadly, so..  Just bought two tablets, so kind of strapped for cash. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 23, 2013)

@TeeJay!!
No cause our was faster and Cheaper to get at&t to send me a New one than to order a jig 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @TeeJay!!
> No cause our was faster and Cheaper to get at&t to send me a New one than to order a jig
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



Lol you got a new one anyways


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Lol you got a new one anyways

Click to collapse





>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol damn.. Didn't even realize.
> Well that's not a big disappointment to me. I'm never really taking many photos with my phone anyways. But the non expandable memory is a huge disappointment. Can't afford a 32gb model sadly, so..  Just bought two tablets, so kind of strapped for cash.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



There are otg micro sd readers, if you use expandable storage for data transfer. I don't really need more than 16gb on my phone, now that I don't use it for music.

For the price, though, you just can't go wrong with n5.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> There are otg micro sd readers, if you use expandable storage for data transfer. I don't really need more than 16gb on my phone, now that I don't use it for music.
> 
> For the price, though, you just can't go wrong with n5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's true. Didn't even think about that honestly. Thanks for the reminder man. :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm always here to help, as long as it has nothing to do directly with the site's development purpose... because there aren't enough leeches on xda, and I'm making up for the lack.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 23, 2013)

Sweet. I think I just might get one now to be honest. Plus, updates straight from Google and not the carrier? Yes please 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, I guess I should charge it soon. 5% left with 5:52 SOT, on stock.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2013)

Just got the Android 4.4 OTA update for my N4 
Everything seems pretty good, especially on the visual side, feels fresh, like how 4.0 felt when coming from 2.3. There are some quirks here and there though. Like the emoji keyboard and stuff.. 
Gonna test out the battery now. Some people have been saying that its been improved with 4.4.. Time to test it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, I guess I should charge it soon. 5% left with 5:52 SOT, on stock.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hey mate, can you tell me what the configuration is on your vibrant? Guess even ill use it as a media phone


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Hey mate, can you tell me what the configuration is on your vibrant? Guess even ill use it as a media phone

Click to collapse



That's on the n5, sorry if I'm confusing.

My vibrant... haven't powered it on in a while, and don't remember what it's running. I know it's at least ICS, with a voodoo sound enabled kernel.

The gsii that I'm giving away is on Slim 4.3. Very solid, at least 4 hours sot.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 23, 2013)

That s2 has any sim lock or not? 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> That's on the n5, sorry if I'm confusing.
> 
> My vibrant... haven't powered it on in a while, and don't remember what it's running. I know it's at least ICS, with a voodoo sound enabled kernel.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh OK. My bad.


----------



## Groot (Nov 23, 2013)

no matter what the problem is on the s2 mr.jriot is giving, it would be a more than enough gift you can receive, and my reason to have it is that it could be my first armv7 device ever and it would be awesome than a 3yr second hand device i have, and if teejay wants it badly or gogeta, you guys can win it, afterall we're brothers in here

Sent from my E15i


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 23, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> no matter what the problem is on the s2 mr.jriot is giving, it would be a more than enough gift you can receive, and my reason to have it is that it could be my first armv7 device ever and it would be awesome than a 3yr second hand device i have, and if teejay wants it badly or gogeta, you guys can win it, afterall we're brothers in here
> 
> Sent from my E15i

Click to collapse



Hehe  I don't want it so bad mate  I'm outta the race


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 23, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> no matter what the problem is on the s2 mr.jriot is giving, it would be a more than enough gift you can receive, and my reason to have it is that it could be my first armv7 device ever and it would be awesome than a 3yr second hand device i have, and if teejay wants it badly or gogeta, you guys can win it, afterall we're brothers in here
> 
> Sent from my E15i

Click to collapse



Your X8 is 3 years old 
You came to custom roms after 2.5 years on stock 
Mine is 1.5 year old and I started flashing 6 months after buying 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

@eren what happened, you said that you are getting n4 or s4?

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

Let's keep that to pm, please.

Just everyone pm me your legit need. I look forward to helping one of you out.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 23, 2013)

When is the birthday of xda?
I think it's in January 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> When is the birthday of xda?
> I think it's in January
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



Why do you care?  Pretty sure they don't care about yours 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why do you care?  Pretty sure they don't care about yours
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They send you birthday emails. 
All millions of members XDA remembers the birthdays you silly seafood. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Why do you care?  Pretty sure they don't care about yours
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So that means you never get birthday email from xda
Foreveralone.jpg

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

I never have. Lol

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Nov 23, 2013)

You need to set your bday to visible and not hidden on your profile to receive wishes from xda I think.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 23, 2013)

Meh, I am not so lifeless as to long to get birthday wishes from XDA 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 23, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You need to set your bday to visible and not hidden on your profile to receive wishes from xda I think.

Click to collapse



They should be able to hack my social network accounts to figure that out.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Meh, I am not so lifeless as to long to get birthday wishes from XDA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The heartbreak is strong in this one :crying:


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 23, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Meh, I am not so lifeless as to long to get birthday wishes from XDA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And I never got any birthday wishes from xda   WHY XDA NO SEND WISHES TO ME?!?!

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 23, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> And I never got any birthday wishes from xda   WHY XDA NO SEND WISHES TO ME?!?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Xda doesn't like you
Hah 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Xda doesn't like you
> Hah
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



Why wouldnt they like me? Im awesome! 

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Why wouldnt they like me? Im awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No you're not. -_-

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No you're not. -_-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stop spamming forums and showing off your sig.... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

Dead.

Abracadabra, alakazam!!!!
Using the powers of my now defunct vice presidentship, @QuantumFoam @jRi0T68 @Ichigo I summon thee!
Sudo thread revive!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Stop spamming forums and showing off your sig....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Showing off what Sig?
I don't have a Sig. Or a Sauer.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Stop spamming forums and showing off your sig....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Showing off what Sig?
I don't have a Sig. Or a Sauer.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 23, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Dead.
> 
> Abracadabra, alakazam!!!!
> Using the powers of my now defunct vice presidentship, @QuantumFoam @jRi0T68 @Ichigo I summon thee!
> ...

Click to collapse



What?


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Stop spamming forums and showing off your sig....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Showing off what Sig?
I don't have a Sig. Or a Sauer.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Thread. Revive.

Now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------




undercover said:


> Stop spamming forums and showing off your sig....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There. Changed it.

Sent from Tapatalk, using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Nov 23, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Your X8 is 3 years old
> You came to custom roms after 2.5 years on stock
> Mine is 1.5 year old and I started flashing 6 months after buying
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha the n4/s4 didnt came, my sister lied lol, anyways, i dont own a phone, my x8 was bought by my sister when it was released, gave it to me this january 2013th, and it has damages already, scratches on screen, and battery problems, 

morning frat

Sent from my E15i

---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------

it's the pacquiao vs. rios fight later guys, who do you think will prevail?

Sent from my E15i


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2013)

No matter how many times I do it, the first ROM flash on a device always leaves me very paranoid.

Slimkat booting, but taking too long to ease my paranoia.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No matter how many times I do it, the first ROM flash on a device always leaves me very paranoid.
> 
> Slimkat booting, but taking too long to ease my paranoia.

Click to collapse



Haha I know the feel bro. Then after I do it once I become a flash whore lol

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2013)

I can haz bootloop, evidently.

Fixed.  If Life didn't repeatedly forget to use vaseline when forcing involuntary mating rituals upon me, I wouldn't be paranoid like this. lol


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I can haz bootloop, evidently.
> 
> Fixed.  If Life didn't repeatedly forget to use vaseline when forcing involuntary mating rituals upon me, I wouldn't be paranoid like this. lol

Click to collapse



Lol 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Groot (Nov 24, 2013)

sup guys, and hi jr10t and jeff


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm starting to like world of warcraft now. 

Can't believe I got myself playing mmorpg again. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Happy Birthday, Frat!*

What is NoB? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was gonna post the urban dictionaries definition but I better not 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Groot (Nov 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What is NoB?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi sir Jeff, just chilling, and playing 
@deathnotice01 I'm playing RF Raid ^_^


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm happy sleepy when nuts and drunks all over thread. 

Twas too late for teh lulz unfortunately. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm happy sleepy when nuts and drunks all over thread.
> 
> Twas too late for teh lulz unfortunately.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes nuts and drunks all over a thread haz many lulz. I shall mention you next time and you can join in on the noBness 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol @ drunk sleepy. 
Hey dn and Jeff and Eren Jaegar


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 24, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I was gonna post the urban dictionaries definition but I better not

Click to collapse



Zing!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2013)

F me. 12 more minutes for all my backed up data to finish copying over to N5. Takes forever.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol @ drunk sleepy. :thumbup:
> Hey dn and Jeff and Eren Jaegar

Click to collapse



What's up itchy how are u doing?

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2013)

Slimkat installed, but drained the battery like a cheerleader on prom night today. It better keep in line, damn it.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 24, 2013)

Edit: Lol, perfect :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2013)

Fixed. Lol


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

Heard that moto G is coming in India for just $179
Which is awesome!!!!!
Very very cheaper than other phones

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2013)

Moto G looks like a game changer internationally.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 24, 2013)

Provided it reaches thew right countries, if at all. I mean, the Nexus brand would have sold like hotcakes here in Malaysia but because they're a rarity, they end up buying iPhones and Galaxies. Even my N7 was the first and last unit my seller ever sold.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

Well Indian brands like micromax,karbonn will be fu-+ed if moto g comes at that price

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 24, 2013)

Moto G was announced in Brazil because it's marketed towards an international base that doesn't normally get the highest end devices. I expect it'll be widely available.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Nov 24, 2013)

i cant open tapatalk on my x8 now  im in the PC @ my local cafe


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 24, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm happy sleepy when nuts and drunks all over thread.
> 
> Twas too late for teh lulz unfortunately.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Many lulz were had.
But the frat didn't actually get revived like I wanted. 

Sent from Tapatalk, using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 24, 2013)

Well the moto g just has 8/16 gb versions. A total let down when you also see it doesnt have a SD slot.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

In my case, 16 gb storage is enough 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> i cant open tapatalk on my x8 now  im in the PC @ my local cafe

Click to collapse



'In' the PC 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Groot (Nov 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> In my case, 16 gb storage is enough
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not inside literally , sup?


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

Preparing for practicals, I have c++ practical test tomorrow

As a second thought I'm imagining a PC with a sticker 'Eren inside'


Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Groot (Nov 24, 2013)

lol, anyways, good luck bro


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 24, 2013)

@mark manning get your show down here


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Preparing for practicals, I have c++ practical test tomorrow
> 
> As a second thought I'm imagining a PC with a sticker 'Eren inside'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I have computer practicals too but for Microsoft Access Database. Good luck on the practicals dude

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

I was always good at programming :thumbup:

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Preparing for practicals, I have c++ practical test tomorrow
> 
> As a second thought I'm imagining a PC with a sticker 'Eren inside'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which class? I am like, the god of programming in my class 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Which class? I am like, the god of programming in my class
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



...And the plebeian of programming everywhere else. .


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Which class? I am like, the god of programming in my class
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Must be a school of fish :laugh:


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> ...And the plebeian of programming everywhere else. .

Click to collapse



Kinda 







RohinZaraki said:


> Must be a school of fish :laugh:

Click to collapse



No, its a school of groins

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Kinda
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you are the best groin?


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> So you are the best groin?

Click to collapse



Yep. I am huge with programming

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Yep. I am huge with programming
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm the only one at my school who programs, but nobody knows it.


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I'm the only one at my school who programs, but nobody knows it.

Click to collapse



Same here. Although, a few people know.


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Which class? I am like, the god of programming in my class
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm doing B.tech(3rd sem)

You from bikini bottom?:sly:

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I'm the only one at my school who programs, but nobody knows it.

Click to collapse



I'm not the only one, as its part of syllabus, but less people know...

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I'm doing B.tech(3rd sem)
> 
> You from bikini bottom?:sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not that they don't know. They just don't use that knowledge at all. I'm in first sem and I make Android apps. People in seventh are taught Java and they are like, "Android apps? No can do."  :|


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> It's not that they don't know. They just don't use that knowledge at all. I'm in first sem and I make Android apps. People in seventh are taught Java and they are like, "Android apps? No can do."  :|

Click to collapse



Some of my friends doesn't even know how to make a c++ program, although it's a part of syllabus, but everyone passes because paper consists most of theory 
Which shouldn't be there, they should focus on programs rather than theory
Everyone knows what happens in practicals

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

I haven't tried app development yet

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Some of my friends doesn't even know how to make a c++ program, although it's a part of syllabus, but everyone passes because paper consists most of theory
> Which shouldn't be there, they should focus on programs rather than theory
> Everyone knows what happens in practicals
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We were taught C and C++ in tenth grade. Learnt Java on my own.


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 24, 2013)

They don't teach programming languages at my school. I had to learn them myself.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 24, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> No, its a school of groins
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry you're the best in a school of private parts


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm so sorry you're the best in a school of private parts

Click to collapse



A private school? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 24, 2013)

It's more like a part school. 

Sent from my C1904 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> A private school?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hardly


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 24, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm so sorry you're the best in a school of private parts

Click to collapse



You are the school dumbo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess I've been living under a rock. Didn't even know that people are schools now..  

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Guess I've been living under a rock. Didn't even know that people are schools now..
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Lololololo you're a hermit!


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lololololo you're a hermit!

Click to collapse



Ye. That figures... :/ I love my Mayan Calendar though! 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lololololo you're a hermit!

Click to collapse



Reminds me of jiraya 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 24, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Same here. Although, a few people know.

Click to collapse



I am in one of the best pharmacy colleges in my state and when I joined I had great expectations to meet people who would have  interest in programming and android but I have met people with wonderful scores, use high end androids and don't have any idea about their phones or even the play store. 
It's like all they care about is the price 







Ichigo said:


> I'm the only one at my school who programs, but nobody knows it.

Click to collapse



Same here!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am in one of the best pharmacy colleges in my state and when I joined I had great expectations to meet people who would have  interest in programming and android but I have met people with wonderful scores, use high end androids and don't have any idea about their phones or even the play store.
> It's like all they care about is the price
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You in school? 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> They don't teach programming languages at my school. I had to learn them myself.

Click to collapse



It's better that way. No teacher is better than the great Bucky Roberts. :bow::bow:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I learned more from books than from Bucky tbh.

Click to collapse



Bucky is the best way to learn to program in the first place. For more detail and copious amounts of information books are good, yeah.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 24, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> It's better that way. No teacher is better than the great Bucky Roberts. :bow::bow:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## veeman (Nov 24, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Same here!

Click to collapse



If you're in a college, I highly doubt it. Unless your college is very small.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm the only dude in business school who has a IT job. 

I can read code in java and i write vb6 for excel macros as well but in terms of making apps, i suxk lol

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I have to write a 3 page speech on the topic of my choice. :/ Due tomorrow, haven't even started. ?
> My topic is "Why students shouldn't have to write speeches."

Click to collapse



And......?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> And... I was hoping someone would do it for me. Or at least give me idea...

Click to collapse



Use emptys favorite subject. Trolls and the effects of trolling on society

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## veeman (Nov 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Too late. :/ I already wrote the 3 pages, which looks more like a rant than a speech.

Click to collapse



You have to write 3 pages for speech class? 
wtf kind of speech class is this?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 25, 2013)

To all Nexus 5 users here..
What is the best stylish yet protective case for this device. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> To all Nexus 5 users here..
> What is the best stylish yet protective case for this device.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



[ AIR CUSHION] Spigen Google Nexus 5 Case Slim [Slim Armor] [Champag... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EV8Y8M8/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_EOTKsb11CYCKR

I hate dual layer cases but this one is slim, the buttons feel great and it collects zero dust. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> [ AIR CUSHION] Spigen Google Nexus 5 Case Slim [Slim Armor] [Champag... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EV8Y8M8/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_EOTKsb11CYCKR
> 
> I hate dual layer cases but this one is slim, the buttons feel great and it collects zero dust.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



That's actually pretty sweet. Thanks :thumbup:

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nope. I don't take Speech until next year. My stupid English teacher is making me write this.

Click to collapse



Write it in espanol instead. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Write it in espanol instead.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Do you know geography in espanol?

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> To all Nexus 5 users here..
> What is the best stylish yet protective case for this device.
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



http://www.amazon.com/METALLIZED-Spigen-Protective-Champagne-Protection/dp/B00EV8Y7DI

Though not quite as protective. I love mine.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 25, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Do you know geography in espanol?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Meh bio-molecular physics in espanol is better. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 25, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Meh bio-molecular physics in espanol is better.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Everything sounds like you're ordering takeout at Taco Bell

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Nov 25, 2013)

Programming theory suckkkkkkksssss:banghead:

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> ..

Click to collapse




Hello there Roofie! Long time. 






Gogeta said:


> Programming theory suckkkkkkksssss:banghead:
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



Okay

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## roofrider (Nov 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hello there Roofie! Long time.

Click to collapse



I know, was a lil busy.
How is it going? I heard it rained cats and dogs a couple of days back, i was out of town.


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I know, was a lil busy.
> How is it going? I heard it rained cats and dogs a couple of days back, i was out of town.

Click to collapse



I'm not in Bangalore anymore. Joined VVCE in Mysore. But yeah, it rained cats and dogs here too. 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## roofrider (Nov 25, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I'm not in Bangalore anymore. Joined VVCE in Mysore. But yeah, it rained cats and dogs here too.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Ah good. All ze best!


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ah good. All ze best!

Click to collapse



Which device do you have again??


----------



## roofrider (Nov 25, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Which device do you have again??

Click to collapse



Don't ask, a galaxy mini that i use only for making calls   i gotz an N7 too.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 25, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Don't ask, a galaxy mini that i use only for making calls   i gotz an N7 too.

Click to collapse



I never knew you had the nexus 7 o.o

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Nov 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I never knew you had the nexus 7 o.o
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got it last month.


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 25, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I never knew you had the nexus 7 o.o
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There are many things you don't know, young padawan

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Frat!

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Happy Birthday Frat!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey... I remember you!

You used to post here sometimes.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 25, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Happy Birthday Frat!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, aren't you rare around
here these days... 

How's it going Lewis! 






jRi0T68 said:


> Hey... I remember you!
> 
> You used to post here sometimes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL

Just LOL. Hey JR! How's the missus? 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sleeping. Seeing doctor tomorrow to hopefully schedule surgery, finally. Poor girl can't make it though the night without waking up coughing and gasping for air.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sleeping. Seeing doctor tomorrow to hopefully schedule surgery, finally. Poor girl can't make it though the night without waking up coughing and gasping for air.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hope for the best. 
Everything will be all right. 


Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Hey... I remember you!
> 
> You used to post here sometimes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course.. I'm the billionaire :sly:

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 25, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Happy Birthday Frat!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hello E.T.A trolls. I saw ur thread got closed. RIP ETA XD

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 25, 2013)

Technically ETAs are against xda rules, 
Saw that one coming 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Technically ETAs are against xda rules,
> Saw that one coming
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



Yea but this ETA wasnt the ETA all of us know

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 25, 2013)

For teh lulz

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thinking of changing my profile picture from Homer Simpson facepalm to something more stupid after Archers thread closing In a werid way

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 25, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Thinking of changing my profile picture from Homer Simpson facepalm to something more stupid after Archers thread closing In a werid way
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Change it to this one...









It's totally you mate!!! :silly:


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 25, 2013)

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 25, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Change it to this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great thinking, señor! :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



But not yours, because it contains ponies.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Great thinking, señor! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



You're using Atrix HD! 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> You're using Atrix HD!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You here to make fun of my phone?

Because the AHD is a great phone. 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 26, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> You're using Atrix HD!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Why are you using a Nokia 6603!? 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You here to make fun of my phone?
> 
> Because the AHD is a great phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you think that you're too sensitive? 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------




gadgetroid said:


> Why are you using a Nokia 6603!?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Because I have no money. Me poor kid living in South East Asia, not rich man in 'Murica. 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Don't you think that you're too sensitive?
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Uh...no? All I did was state a fact.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...no? All I did was state a fact.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Listen to the guy below your post, sensitive 'Murican 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## roofrider (Nov 26, 2013)

I think you guys scared him away.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol, what's up? (Other than you. )

Click to collapse



Hey! I'm not always up you know!  

You still didn't do that backflip!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> False once again. I am the smartest kid in my country. And that's a fact.

Click to collapse



Oh, that's right! I think I saw you on a tabloid cover the other day!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I studied hard for that black belt!

Click to collapse



Yeah, right.

You're right above the ninja baby. Poised at your keyboard.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 26, 2013)

Start off with yo mama jokes now


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 26, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Don't you think that you're too sensitive?
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app[

Click to collapse



That's how things are in here


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 26, 2013)

Came home from college 
One more day ruined by my asthma. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sucks to hear, funnypharm.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Nov 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Came home from college
> One more day ruined by my asthma.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Doesn't that inhaler provide some relief?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Doesn't that inhaler provide some relief?

Click to collapse



It does. The weather is changing here, a few attacks every winter. 


Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 26, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> It does. The weather is changing here, a few attacks every winter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I SEE IPAD.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 26, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I SEE IPAD.

Click to collapse



Yea he's a noob

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I SEE IPAD.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



See the first page of this thread then you'll know how new am I here


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 26, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> See the first page of this thread then you'll know how new am I here

Click to collapse



Noob LuLu.

Sent from Tapatalk, using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 26, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> See the first page of this thread then you'll know how new am I here

Click to collapse



Stranger, lo oooooong time no see. How's you doing? 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You really should check out who's in the first few pages of a thread before accusing people of being new. 
Maybe you should actually read an op once in a while 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 26, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> See the first page of this thread then you'll know how new am I here

Click to collapse



1-0 to Lewis!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> You really should check out who's in the first few pages of a thread before accusing people of being new.
> Maybe you should actually read an op once in a while
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Who's "accusing" someone? Because I'm not.

And...I know he's not new 
I remember seeing him before.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> See the first page of this thread then you'll know how new am I here

Click to collapse



I know dude.

I remember seeing you back when I was a newbie around here.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> See the first page of this thread then you'll know how new am I here

Click to collapse



I know dude.

I remember seeing you back when I was a newbie around here.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> See the first page of this thread then you'll know how new am I here

Click to collapse



I know dude.

I remember seeing you back when I was a newbie around here.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Who's "accusing" someone? Because I'm not.
> 
> And...I know he's not new
> I remember seeing him before.
> ...

Click to collapse



You still are, youngun 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You still are, youngun
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Oh, poor Youngunn.

There's a guy in my device forum called Youngunn. He's terribly I'll, I took over his ROM for him.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 26, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hey! I'm not always up you know!
> 
> You still didn't do that backflip!

Click to collapse



Yes he did: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IL6r2uJUo8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
That is definitely Itchy, he hacked my channel 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 26, 2013)

Didn't bread stick start posting after I joined? 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

Am I the only one here who watches the big bang theory?

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Am I the only one here who watches the big bang theory?
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



Yes....


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

Y u do this emptyem?

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Y u do this emptyem?
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



Cause it's the truth

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause it's the truth
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



What's the truth?? 

Also, the search is down from last night! Any idea what's happening??


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Am I the only one here who watches the big bang theory?
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



'Fraid so son... :/ 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

Wish I could big bang Kamehameha emptyem :/

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Also, the search is down from last night! Any idea what's happening??

Click to collapse



Its just that XDA hired new developers and they aren't up to the mark. 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

Search was down, my participated tab in tapatalk got wiped out 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Search was down, my participated tab in tapatalk got wiped out
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



So?

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

So what?

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm still a rock star 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 26, 2013)

BBT, season 4 episode 1... one of the most memorable ones


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> BBT, season 4 episode 1... one of the most memorable ones

Click to collapse



How's the DJ thing going TJ? 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 26, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> How's the DJ thing going TJ?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Pretty good I'd say  I've fallen in love with dubstep for now


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Pretty good I'd say  I've fallen in love with dubstep for now

Click to collapse



Yeah, well... Dub step is good, but I mainly got into FL Studio 'cause of trance. Now I make rock on it. 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 26, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Yeah, well... Dub step is good, but I mainly got into FL Studio 'cause of trance. Now I make rock on it.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



That is some werid but cool dubstep.

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 26, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Yeah, well... Dub step is good, but I mainly got into FL Studio 'cause of trance. Now I make rock on it.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Ya.. I'm working on a trance track on FL.. dubstep I listen  

Anyone heard the Hardwell remix of Hangover by Tiao Cruz??


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What's the truth??
> 
> Also, the search is down from last night! Any idea what's happening??

Click to collapse



Mtms words 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Mtms words
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



Amen

M_T_M is a very wise moderator

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow I love SSH tunneling 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 26, 2013)

WTF! 
PMs like this -.-"
I don't even know what rom he is talking about :what:


Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 26, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> WTF!
> PMs like this -.-"
> I don't even know what rom he is talking about :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that feel ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Didn't bread stick start posting after I joined?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



I first came to the Frat on 2/4/2013

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> WTF!
> PMs like this -.-"
> I don't even know what rom he is talking about :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, I've gotten many PMs like that.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> WTF!
> PMs like this -.-"
> I don't even know what rom he is talking about :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, I've gotten many PMs like that.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 26, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Oh my God, you guys are one year old? Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my Slimmed Galaxy S3 GT-I9300

Click to collapse



And still the thread is alive. Unlike Twin Demon Yakuzas thread seems to be dead 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Sleepy! (Nov 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I first came to the Frat on 2/4/2013
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



I was first here about 8 months before you.

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------




Ironman38102 said:


> And still the thread is alive. Unlike Twin Demon Yakuzas thread seems to be dead
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Oh please... continue to talk of other threads in our thread.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 26, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> See the first page of this thread then you'll know how new am I here

Click to collapse



R.I.P. English. I will just let @undercover do the deeds

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> R.I.P. English. I will just let @undercover do the deeds
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I haven't seen him in ages 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## undercover (Nov 26, 2013)

He is still alive and well and is watching you lot, just... ermmmm... undercover 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Nov 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Liar. He's dead.
> I killed him.
> I know I did.
> Didn't I?

Click to collapse



He is allowing you to think so. So you relax and he strikes when you least expect it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

undercover said:


> He is still alive and well and is watching you lot, just... ermmmm... undercover
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



tinky lives :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## undercover (Nov 26, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, but you see, I never relax. I'm living my life always expecting the worst.
> So give me your worst, and I'll multiply it and send it straight back. Air Mair style.

Click to collapse



Dream on muffin, dream on. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> Dream on muffin, dream on.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see Need For Speed!! 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2013)

Tis official folks. Just ordered my N5 from Google. 

Aside from that, what's everyone up to?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice! Just reading through faux's kernel thread, in anticipation of flashing latest versions of faux kernel and slimkat tomorrow.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nice! Just reading through faux's kernel thread, in anticipation of flashing latest versions of faux kernel and slimkat tomorrow.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Let me know how slimkat is on the n5! I planned on trying it out, but if you wouldn't mind..

 I have to wait til December 3rd before my device even ships from the warehouse. Then an additional 3-5 day wait. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been on it since Friday, it's excellent. Newest build adds lockscreen targets back in, they say.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2013)

Sweet. That's good news. Its a shame they haven't put anything out for the gs3 since the last jellybean stable build. I really enjoy Slim. They do it right. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2013)

Weird. I was running Slim 4.3.1 on my GSII, GSIII ought to have someone trying to get KitKat on it.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 27, 2013)

There was talk of them dropping slimkat for the S3. It's really a huge bummer. My girlfriends getting my s3 once my nexus comes in, so I'm not too worried about it. 

I'll probably put beanstalk 4.4 or quantum 4.4 on this device for her once a nice stable version comes out. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm giving my S2 away, with slim installed.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 27, 2013)

Congrats Axis

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 27, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I SEE IPAD.

Click to collapse



Yes you do because I haz iPad 2







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea he's a noob
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2

Click to collapse



[email protected] 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 27, 2013)

LOL. Lewis, haven't you ever heard of Tapatalk HD? I use some version of Tapatalk on my iPod Touch. It's a paid app, IIRC

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## roofrider (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok. MTM's title trolled me. -_______-


----------



## roofrider (Nov 27, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well his title is there to troll you after all.

Click to collapse



How to chase away owls? You guys must have some experience.


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 27, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> LOL. Lewis, haven't you ever heard of Tapatalk HD? I use some version of Tapatalk on my iPod Touch. It's a paid app, IIRC
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Of course I do. I know everything. 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




roofrider said:


> How to chase away owls? You guys must have some experience.

Click to collapse



I once chased away a roofrider. 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




Prawesome said:


> R.I.P. English. I will just let @undercover do the deeds
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stop acting like you're the English Guru 
I knew that there is error in that sentence, [Sarcasm]what so?[/Sarcasm]


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 27, 2013)

What does Google Play edition mean? Are the different varients of a device which get updates directly from Google or are they just aosp roms?


----------



## roofrider (Nov 27, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I once chased away a roofrider.

Click to collapse



You what?
How dare you!? 

@TJ, afaik GP editions come with AOSP and not are not bloated by touchjizz and stuff. They also get updates directly from Google.


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 27, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Of course I do. I know everything.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, but 
*there was an error







TeeJay!! said:


> What does Google Play edition mean? Are the different varients of a device which get updates directly from Google or are they just aosp roms?

Click to collapse



AOSP editions of devices which get updates directly from Google. AFAIK, there are Google editions for the S3 and One Max

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> AOSP editions of devices which get updates directly from Google. AFAIK, there are Google editions for the S3 and One Max
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dafuq ? it's S4 and One, man

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Dafuq ? it's S4 and One, man
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I never really cared to read up much about it. Because of my case of butthurtitis that those phones got 4.4 before me.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 27, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I never really cared to read up much about it. Because of my case of butthurtitis that those phones got 4.4 before me..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Those phones just got 4.4 a day or so ago ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 27, 2013)

Threads specially for donations to a specific dev are allowed on xda :what:

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2538721 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Groot (Nov 27, 2013)

thank goodness my x8 worked again but is very slow, sorry guys cant hang out more often, super busy in school 

Sent from my E15i


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 27, 2013)

Any Indian food lovers here? 

Had Biryani for the first time, wonderful taste, perfect spices just wow! 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## roofrider (Nov 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Any Indian food lovers here?
> 
> Had Biryani for the first time, wonderful taste, perfect spices just wow!

Click to collapse



First time? Were you living with the penguins for all these years?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> First time? Were you living with the penguins for all these years?

Click to collapse



My whole family is vegetarian,  I ate chicken for the first time today. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## roofrider (Nov 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My whole family is vegetarian,  I ate chicken for the first time today.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Ah ok. I thought It usually takes veggies some time to get used to it.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My whole family is vegetarian,  I ate chicken for the first time today.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Wow. How do you feel about that?

Is vegetarianism a religious choice or more out of principal?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 27, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Ah ok. I thought It usually takes veggies some time to get used to it.

Click to collapse



Yeah but the taste was mind blowing 







jRi0T68 said:


> Wow. How do you feel about that?
> 
> Is vegetarianism a religious choice or more out of principal?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In my case bot religious choice and out of principles 

The taste was wonderful!  

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Any Indian food lovers here?
> 
> Had Biryani for the first time, wonderful taste, perfect spices just wow!
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



You get veg biriyanis :sly:







funnypharmacist said:


> My whole family is vegetarian,  I ate chicken for the first time today.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse




even my family is. But I started eating chicken after joining manipal and now I eat like an animal 






roofrider said:


> Ah ok. I thought It usually takes veggies some time to get used to it.

Click to collapse




worth it. I had a bad case of stomach ach after I ate sh*t loads of KFC for the first time. But the taste.. ummm 






jRi0T68 said:


> Wow. How do you feel about that?
> 
> Is vegetarianism a religious choice or more out of principal?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both I'd rather say. If you know the caste system here, the Brahmins are forbidden from eating non vegetarian food. Even egg isn't allowed. ( certain days, even onion and garlic isn't allowed.. but that's just certain days ).  But the other parts of the community are allowed to eat it. But like we know, things change.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> You get veg biriyanis :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When did you start eating chicken??? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm also pure veg, just ate egg by mistake when I was a kid

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 27, 2013)

I got 4.4 before my dad got it on his N7 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Meh, the mods there will allow anything, from that to fake work to work being stolen. Just you wait. Within a month or so, that illiterate moron will be asking for more money
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In the galaxy y forums, something similar was done. People donated I guess. Don't think anything happened after that.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 27, 2013)

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 27, 2013)

Watching 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



HEY CAT! STOP MEOWING!


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 27, 2013)

What the hell is wrong with the search?


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What the hell is wrong with the search?

Click to collapse



What search...? -_-


----------



## veeman (Nov 27, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> What search...? -_-

Click to collapse



Don't mind him. He has no idea how to use Google.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 27, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> HEY CAT! STOP MEOWING!

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rq2YI8Bzyo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> Don't mind him. He has no idea how to use Google.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bing FTW

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> Don't mind him. He has no idea how to use Google.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Must be using Ask.com

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 27, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Bing FTW
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



Bing is a terrible excuse for a search engine.

AOL is better!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm thinking about replacing GAPPS by YAPPS, anyone tried YAPPS?

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 27, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> What search...? -_-

Click to collapse



My participated tab isnt showing any threads from yesterday... I thought the search was down:sly:


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> My participated tab isnt showing any threads from yesterday... I thought the search was down:sly:

Click to collapse



I guess my sarcasm wasn't detected when I posted that reply....

Search is being worked on as we type :highfive:


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 27, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I guess my sarcasm wasn't detected when I posted that reply....
> 
> Search is being worked on as we type :highfive:

Click to collapse



What's the ETA?

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 27, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I guess my sarcasm wasn't detected when I posted that reply....
> 
> Search is being worked on as we type :highfive:

Click to collapse




didnt find it sarcastic


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 27, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> I guess my sarcasm wasn't detected when I posted that reply....
> 
> Search is being worked on as we type :highfive:

Click to collapse



Your sarcasm!  You've sarcasm?! 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 27, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Your sarcasm!  You've sarcasm?!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



*You're 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *You're
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Bing is a terrible excuse for a search engine.
> 
> AOL is better!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have used a lumia for nearly a year it has a dedicated bing key,  it's not that bad 






TeeJay!! said:


> My participated tab isnt showing any threads from yesterday... I thought the search was down:sly:

Click to collapse



It's not because search is down its because you haven't participated

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 27, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> thank goodness my x8 worked again but is very slow, sorry guys cant hang out more often, super busy in school
> 
> Sent from my E15i

Click to collapse






Its ok Eren. School is more important 




TeeJay!! said:


> What the hell is wrong with the search?

Click to collapse



It goes down so often that its kind of a ritual now -_- Most buggy feature in xda 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2013)

Meh, userbase and newmods are more buggy.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 27, 2013)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2013)

#firstwotldproblems

I can't flash the latest slim right now because I'm waiting on a phone call. Damn needing to use my phone for calls!

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 27, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I have used a lumia for nearly a year it has a dedicated bing key,  it's not that bad
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Lol, didn't see the sarcasm?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> A Nexus 7 2013, a 10 in tablet, or something else?

Click to collapse



I'm a 10 inch tablet person myself, but N7 :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd only go for a 10" myself, because I've already got 5" now. 7" doesn't feel like a big enough difference. IMO.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I'd only go for a 10" myself, because I've already got 5" now. 7" doesn't feel like a big enough difference. IMO.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I can't even resist responding to my own post and citing how chock full of accidental innuendos it was.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'd only go for a 10" myself, because I've already got 5" now. 7" doesn't feel like a big enough difference. IMO.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *You're
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Shut up cat. I meant your, not you're. Noob. 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Shut up cat. I meant your, not you're. Noob.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



And I meant you're but I guess that part went over your head. Meow 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Thank you cat! I meant you're, not your. Genius.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Groot (Nov 28, 2013)

hello frat, what's cooking

Sent from my E15i


----------



## a.cid (Nov 28, 2013)

Ssup frat


----------



## roofrider (Nov 28, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Ssup frat

Click to collapse



Look who's here!

Omni nightlies are out! Wo0t!


----------



## a.cid (Nov 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Look who's here!
> 
> Omni nightlies are out! Wo0t!

Click to collapse



Who? 

I was living under a rock for a while, just came out last week or so. Still on 4.2.2


----------



## roofrider (Nov 28, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Who?
> 
> I was living under a rock for a while, just came out last week or so. Still on 4.2.2

Click to collapse



Lol, which device? Fit?


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, which device? Fit?

Click to collapse



Nope. Galaxy Y


----------



## a.cid (Nov 28, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, which device? Fit?

Click to collapse



Nope, Desire S. Need to flash a rom, can't decide which one. 4.3 and .4 are pretty buggy atm.






TeeJay!! said:


> Nope. Galaxy Y

Click to collapse



I had a Y?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Nope, Desire S. Need to flash a rom, can't decide which one. 4.3 and .4 are pretty buggy atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heey bro. Where've you been?


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Who?
> 
> I was living under a rock for a while, just came out last week or so. Still on 4.2.2

Click to collapse



Who is this strange moderator in our company? 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Who is this strange moderator in our company?
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



He a troll... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> He a troll...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You trolls breed fast.


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> He a troll...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I know what it is, wondering what it's doing here? 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> I know what it is, wondering what it's doing here?
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



Got Drunk and wandered in?

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Got Drunk and wandered in?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Nah,  moderators should know there's a thread for that 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Nah,  moderators should know there's a thread for that
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse



But archer's thread is locke...ooohh..that thread.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 28, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown 

I'm really sorry man 
I acted immature and extremely rude to you and let my anger take the best of me and showed no respect at all for you
My comment about your son was way too much
I regret saying it and I'm extremely sorry for it 
I really hope you forgive me 
I'm terribly sorry


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown
> 
> I'm really sorry man
> I acted immature and extremely rude to you and let my anger take the best of me and showed no respect at all for you
> ...

Click to collapse


@DowntownJeffBrown 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## a.cid (Nov 28, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Heey bro. Where've you been?

Click to collapse



Sup cass, I've been fine. What's up with you?






jugg1es said:


> I know what it is, wondering what it's doing here?
> 
> _          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
> - Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _

Click to collapse






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Got Drunk and wandered in?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown
> 
> I'm really sorry man
> I acted immature and extremely rude to you and let my anger take the best of me and showed no respect at all for you
> ...

Click to collapse



Apology accepted... I apologize also because I wasn't very nice also and should have just left it alone. My provoking u wasn't OK and I shouldn't have acted that way. I really appreciate you apologizing and no bad feelings will be carried forward. I know my opinions can be a bit strong at times and that's something I need to work on. I know the comment about my son was cause at that point u were just mad so don't worry about it.  

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Apology accepted... I apologize also because I wasn't very nice also and should have just left it alone. My provoking u wasn't OK and I shouldn't have acted that way. I really appreciate you apologizing and no bad feelings will be carried forward. I know my opinions can be a bit strong at times and that's something I need to work on. I know the comment about my son was cause at that point u were just mad so don't worry about it.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



You haz a son?!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You haz a son?!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, he's a dad :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You haz a son?!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You know nuffink. 

_          "Don't be so humble - you are not that great."
- Golda Meir (1898-1978)     _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You haz a son?!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yup  Dats ma boy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving, guise!






Or Twerksgiving, if you're into that kind of crap...


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy thanksgiving everyone. Man, i wish we have that here. :beer::beer::beer:
So what do you guys have planned?


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Happy thanksgiving everyone. Man, i wish we have that here. :beer::beer::beer:
> So what do you guys have planned?

Click to collapse



Cold weather camping, and excessively indulging in food and booze. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Nov 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Cold weather camping, and excessively indulging in food and booze.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Damn that sounds like fun. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, guise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My brain is now scarred.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> My brain is now scarred.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't see how that's just now possible. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

What Thanksgiving actually is?

No wiki or Google links 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Apex (Nov 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What Thanksgiving actually is?
> 
> No wiki or Google links
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



Feel like reading? 



> This is the time of the year when we are inundated with propaganda about the U.S. holiday, Thanksgiving.
> Recently, the History Channel showed its rendition. The same old story: weary Pilgrims were taught how to plant crops in the new land of America by some savvy Native Americans. Then, to thank the Indians and God, the Pilgrims held a celebration in Plymouth, Massachusetts. Everybody had a great time.
> 
> This was brotherhood among human beings at its best. Then, the documentary went forward in time to the 18th century. What happened between 1621 and 1675 was completely ignored. Most U.S. history books rarely mention the fate of the Indians who helped the Pilgrims survive.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> I don't see how that's just now possible.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You don't? ?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Feel like reading?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 28, 2013)

The first harvest of oranges from our farm came, my house is still filled with oranges the whole lot is sent to the market.  Mom kept a few crates 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup  Dats ma boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Handsome toddler is handsome mate! :thumbup:







Apex said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, guise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My eyes, my beautiful green Mexican eyes!!!! 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Handsome toddler is handsome mate! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank You 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> My eyes, my beautiful green Mexican eyes!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You see it too Empty_M 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 28, 2013)

Apex said:


> Feel like reading?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cool story bro 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> May I see a picture?

Click to collapse



Of...?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> May I see a picture?

Click to collapse



Here you go, have an Empty_M





Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Your beautiful green eyes.

Click to collapse



I provided one.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Here you go, have an Empty_M
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not emptym lol.... 

This is emptym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Turkey Day Frat!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's not emptym lol....
> 
> This is emptym
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, that's you if you were a moderator ?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No, that's you if you were a moderator ?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Here you go, have an Empty_M
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



who's that handsome fella?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> who's that handsome fella?

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Your beautiful green eyes.

Click to collapse



Green eyes, I haz them!!

Also...nohomo.jpg


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Green eyes, I haz them!!
> 
> Also...nohomo.jpg

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46508016



Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## eep2378 (Nov 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Eric!

Click to collapse



Thanks. Too bad I'm at work


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46508016
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Err... o.. k?:what::what:
Anyway... I'm still better looking than you 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Err... o.. k?:what::what:
> Anyway... I'm still better looking than you
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



But you haven't seen a picture of me!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks like emptyem is on holiday on Thanksgiving 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> But you haven't seen a picture of me!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Exactly... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving people! Enjoy ur turkeys and whatever stuff u do this day

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 28, 2013)

So, my dog decided to celebrate Thanksgiving in a special way.

There are a couple of Chihuahuas that run around our neighborhood at random because their owners are too stupid to keep them fenced in. Today, one came up to our side gate and tried to sniff our dog, who responded by promptly urinating on the Chihuahua. The Chihuahua whimpered then began barking. Our dog took offense at her barking, raised his other leg, and urinated on the little ***** again.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Nov 28, 2013)

happy thanksgiving

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 28, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> happy thanksgiving
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy thanksgiving, long time since I've seen you here. I hope all is well.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> So, my dog decided to celebrate Thanksgiving in a special way.
> 
> There are a couple of Chihuahuas that run around our neighborhood at random because their owners are too stupid to keep them fenced in. Today, one came up to our side gate and tried to sniff our dog, who responded by promptly urinating on the Chihuahua. The Chihuahua whimpered then began barking. Our dog took offense at her barking, raised his other leg, and urinated on the little ***** again.

Click to collapse



Lol, what breed is your dog?

Also, *female dog

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Nov 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> So, my dog decided to celebrate Thanksgiving in a special way.
> 
> There are a couple of Chihuahuas that run around our neighborhood at random because their owners are too stupid to keep them fenced in. Today, one came up to our side gate and tried to sniff our dog, who responded by promptly urinating on the Chihuahua. The Chihuahua whimpered then began barking. Our dog took offense at her barking, raised his other leg, and urinated on the little ***** again.

Click to collapse



AWESOMEEE 

Your dog is awesome. Give him a pat for me 




SpiritFyre said:


> happy thanksgiving
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy Thanksgiving to you too. Where have you been mate? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dog is a cocker spaniel. They are bad dogs. Not intelligent. At least Rufus is funny, though.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone!*

Cocker Spaniel 1 - Rats 0






 speaking of rats

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't like those things.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I don't like those things.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yea they are yappy. My moms the darker one is a sweatheat though.

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 28, 2013)

Hopefully, my 75 quid will be sent through PayPal today! 2-3 months of mining paying off.

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 28, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hopefully, my 75 quid will be sent through PayPal today! 2-3 months of mining paying off.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Congrats Pup 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 28, 2013)

Ooh, what shall I do with that 124 dollars? I'm thinking steam games. /r/pcmasterace ftw

- Amp Milk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yup  Dats ma boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks just like you jeff. 
Awesome kid you got there  

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 29, 2013)

I shall feast on the soul of this turkey

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Looks just like you jeff.
> Awesome kid you got there
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed.







deathnotice01 said:


> I shall feast on the soul of this turkey
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Looks of that thing made me hungry.  Looks delicious enjoy the food mate. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks guys I love my kid. I would do anything for him 

Hope everyone had a great Day and to to the Mericans a great Thanksgiving

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> So, my dog decided to celebrate Thanksgiving in a special way.
> 
> There are a couple of Chihuahuas that run around our neighborhood at random because their owners are too stupid to keep them fenced in. Today, one came up to our side gate and tried to sniff our dog, who responded by promptly urinating on the Chihuahua. The Chihuahua whimpered then began barking. Our dog took offense at her barking, raised his other leg, and urinated on the little ***** again.

Click to collapse



One mean and awesome dog  
Also, I wonder why ***** isn't censored


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 29, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> Looks of that thing made me hungry.  Looks delicious enjoy the food mate.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Thanks! 
It's Thanksgiving so the eats are more. 







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thanks guys I love my kid. I would do anything for him
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Day and to to the Mericans a great Thanksgiving
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse




I'm no murican but I do love the feast 






TeeJay!! said:


> One mean and awesome dog
> Also, I wonder why ***** isn't censored

Click to collapse



Because depending on context it's not necessarily vulgar. 

Ex. 
Female *****es need good food and energy so they'll have happy and healthy pups. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thanks guys I love my kid. I would do anything for him
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Day and to to the Mericans a great Thanksgiving
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



I forgot to +1 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks!
> It's Thanksgiving so the eats are more.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly. I used the word in the correct context. Shouldn't be against rules.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Nov 29, 2013)

Sup *****es?

Couldn't resist!


----------



## roofrider (Nov 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You of course!

Click to collapse





How did the Thanksgiving go?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 29, 2013)

What's going on fellas?

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## roofrider (Nov 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Pretty well. Food was good. Family was a tad annoying. Went black friday shopping.* I didn't die and I didn't kill anybody*.

Click to collapse



I am disappoint.

So you bought the N7?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yo. How have you been doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been good. Just impatiently waiting for my N5 to arrive! 





And for some reason that makes me want to say.... NUMBER 5 IS ALIVE 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2013)

Johnny 5!  That would make some cool uccw theme.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Johnny 5!  That would make some cool uccw theme.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hell yea, do it to it brother!

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 29, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea, do it to it brother!
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



I'm settled with mine, but when I get bored, that may need to happen.

Of course, it sounds like a job that includes Photoshop, and all my editing software is in my laptop, which my son thought made a good cutting board, and now the screen doesn't work, so I hook it up to a tv.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm settled with mine, but when I get bored, that may need to happen.
> 
> Of course, it sounds like a job that includes Photoshop, and all my editing software is in my laptop, which my son thought made a good cutting board, and now the screen doesn't work, so I hook it up to a tv.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol you gotta love the kids. 
Fun times. 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I didn't kill anybody.

Click to collapse





Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Nov 29, 2013)

happy thanksgiving frat!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Ooh, what shall I do with that 124 dollars? I'm thinking steam games. /r/pcmasterace ftw
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Looks like this would be a good time to get gmod and CSS! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thanks guys I love my kid. I would do anything for him
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Day and to to the Mericans a great Thanksgiving
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Give this guy a medal :victory:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 29, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Give this guy a medal :victory:

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol turns out that I might be getting a phone as a late birthday present. Sounds cool.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Lol turns out that I might be getting a phone as a late birthday present. Sounds cool.

Click to collapse



Nice pup which phone?

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nice pup which phone?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



I don't know yet. I'll find out in a month


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 29, 2013)

In love with Frank Sinatra's music

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 29, 2013)

Just found out that Brian Griffin from Family Guy died :'( He was one of my favourite characters from family guy

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I lol'd so hard when I heard he died.

Click to collapse



Lol why u say that? 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## veeman (Nov 29, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Looks like this would be a good time to get gmod and CSS!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Or racy magazines

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 29, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Just found out that Brian Griffin from Family Guy died :'( He was one of my favourite characters from family guy
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



There's a facebook group dedicated against his death

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 29, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> There's a facebook group dedicated against his death
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



'against his death' How does that work? lol
He's already dead.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> 'against his death' How does that work? lol
> He's already dead.

Click to collapse



Well they post stuff like "like it you want me back" I'll try and find a link

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 29, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Well they post stuff like "like it you want me back" I'll try and find a link
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, it's one of those pages run by weird American teenagers.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Nov 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh, it's one of those pages run by weird American teenagers.

Click to collapse



I don't really care since I never watched the show

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I lol'd so hard when I heard he died.

Click to collapse



Me too my friend told me today 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 29, 2013)

He will be back. Like a zombie Brian that they will keep in the basement. Or an evil twin

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Groot (Nov 29, 2013)

hello guys morning

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------

bye bye DRose, brace yourselves, kobe's return is fast approaching!

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Just found out that Brian Griffin from Family Guy died :'( He was one of my favourite characters from family guy
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I'll never watch another episode of family guy again. 

Oh that Seth McFarlane(?) is one retarded bastard. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 30, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> hello guys morning
> 
> Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol Kobe is old. The Lakers shot themselves on the foot by paying him that much. If he really wanted to win another championship he wouldn't have took that much money and would have let them use the money to surround him with talent.

I'm so sad about DRose 

>^·^< Sent From Meow LG G2


----------



## Groot (Nov 30, 2013)

he maybe old but he still got some moves, hi sir jeff and dn

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------

btw my girlfriend got a samsung s3 mini and was asking me, how can she change the main directory instead of the internal sdcard to the external ones?

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 30, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> he maybe old but he still got some moves, hi sir jeff and dn
> 
> Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ello eren. 

I'm not sure but if you can remount the script to the external that might work

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Nov 30, 2013)

how? hi dn

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 30, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> how? hi dn
> 
> Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Search maybe 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 30, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> he maybe old but he still got some moves, hi sir jeff and dn
> 
> Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eren, create a script that mounts the internal as external (use the vold19x drive names) and then bind the external as internal. It's just a two line script. I'll link you to my swap for Xperia M. Base it on that. 

[Xperia M] Swap Guide 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## Groot (Nov 30, 2013)

@gadgetroid sadly i dont have any idea on how to make this


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 30, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Eren, create a script that mounts the internal as external (use the vold19x drive names) and then bind the external as internal. It's just a two line script. I'll link you to my swap for Xperia M. Base it on that.
> 
> [Xperia M] Swap Guide
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Omg Amogh, you can't just tell someone to make a mount script  that's like telling someone to make a youth serum from water


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Omg Amogh, you can't just tell someone to make a mount script  that's like telling someone to make a youth serum from water

Click to collapse



How do I make said youth serum? :what:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How do I make said youth serum? :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



gadget knows :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Groot (Nov 30, 2013)

what my problem is, i want to delete this visual sd card from my gf's s3 mini and instead, make the /sdcard directory into the external sd card, anyone knows how to do it?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 30, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> gadget knows :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Gadget please give me the youth serum directions :sly:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 30, 2013)

Youth word reminds me of rock Lee and Guy sensei 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------

Let's show them the power of youth! !!!!!!
:flaming-eyes:

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

Let's show them the power of youth! !!!!!!
:flaming-eyes:

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

Why I don't get response when I create threads in OT


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 30, 2013)

I thought that was more for the artists themselves. Once you start displaying your work, I bet it'll take off.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I thought that was more for the artists themselves. Once you start displaying your work, I bet it'll take off.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Its even for enthusiats and patrons


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 30, 2013)

*Savior of the universe!*

flash

aaaaaaaaaahhh


----------



## LewisGauss (Nov 30, 2013)

Happy Saturday! 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Happy Saturday evening


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Happy Saturday evening

Click to collapse



More like a sad saturday evening

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

Why sad bro??


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Why sad bro??

Click to collapse



Wont be able to get PS4 due to its price in my country. Ill be stuck with ps3 for a few years I guess 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

You have a darn ps3. Be happy. I can count the number of times I've actually played on the ps3. Xbox I haven't touched my entire life. What say? Better evening??


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> You have a darn ps3. Be happy. I can count the number of times I've actually played on the ps3. Xbox I haven't touched my entire life. What say? Better evening??

Click to collapse



Actullay I have a choice either get a ps4 or get a htc phone but I wanna get ps4 since nowadays new android phones release quickly but consoles last longer

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Actullay I have a choice either get a ps4 or get a htc phone but I wanna get ps4 since nowadays new android phones release quickly but consoles last longer
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I'd take the money, save it up and buy myself a better laptop or a phone... productive than the PS. You'll again have to invest in games too eh? 

Also, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that Google play services apk, what use is it?? Of its only connected to the play store and Gmail and talk, ill just delete it. If its connected to the sync ( contacts etc ) I better keep it.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 30, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Actullay I have a choice either get a ps4 or get a htc phone but I wanna get ps4 since nowadays new android phones release quickly but consoles last longer
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Wait for a year or two and buy an updated PS4.


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I'd take the money, save it up and buy myself a better laptop or a phone... productive than the PS. You'll again have to invest in games too eh?
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats needed to run google apps and other apps. If u even uninstall it it will auto download and install anyway. 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I'd take the money, save it up and buy myself a better laptop or a phone... productive than the PS. You'll again have to invest in games too eh?
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gingerbread 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Gingerbread
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yup.. the vibrant I had just died so back to galaxy Y now.


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Yup.. the vibrant I had just died so back to galaxy Y now.

Click to collapse



Lol put CM10 or 11. 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Nov 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Yup.. the vibrant I had just died so back to galaxy Y now.

Click to collapse



Paapa TeeJay


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 30, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Lol put CM10 or 11.
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



R u kidding me?

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> R u kidding me?
> 
> Respawning in 3....2....1.....

Click to collapse



Nope I aint unless they didnt make CM10 or 11

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 30, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Nope I aint unless they didnt make CM10 or 11
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



There is only buggy cm9 rom for galaxy y,and many cm7 and stock based roms

X8 has cm10 but very very laggy :/

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

Google play service has nothing to do with sync, I delete it always:thumbup:

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

Google play service has nothing to do with sync, I delete it always:thumbup:

Respawning in 3....2....1.....

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Google play service has nothing to do with sync, I delete it always:thumbup:

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Lol put CM10 or 11.
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



*facepalm*



Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What if that was sarcasm


And we both got owned! 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What if that was sarcasm
> 
> 
> And we both got owned!
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I'm 100% positive it wasn't 

(And if he says it was, he's lying)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Lol put CM10 or 11.
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> What if that was sarcasm
> 
> 
> And we both got owned!
> ...

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> No, I'm 100% positive it wasn't
> 
> (And if he says it was, he's lying)
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was being sarastic you idiots. And i aint lying u can take a bro-oath from me

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> I was being sarastic you idiots. And i aint lying u can take a bro-oath from me
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Don't cover it up man  accept it


----------



## roofrider (Nov 30, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> I was being sarastic you idiots. And i aint lying u can take a bro-oath from me
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Dude! Your pants are on fire! What did you do?


----------



## shree_tejas (Nov 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dude! Your pants are on fire! What did you do?

Click to collapse



I knew I could smell something burning


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I knew I could smell something burning

Click to collapse



Just......okay 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 30, 2013)

My Y gives excellent battery backup, don't you think? At least, that's one excellent reason I love Gingerbread. 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 30, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> My Y gives excellent battery backup, don't you think? At least, that's one excellent reason I love Gingerbread.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Do you use you phone or that's just a backup? Cause that's crazy battery

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 30, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> My Y gives excellent battery backup, don't you think? At least, that's one excellent reason I love Gingerbread.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Still Y!  Hats off to you 

I miss that phone. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Dude! Your pants are on fire! What did you do?

Click to collapse



Gonorrhea?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Nov 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Gross

Click to collapse



It happens

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I know I am.

Click to collapse



That was before I found out you were a heartless troll 

Back then, you were actually funny...and you were funny without your humor being at the expense of others.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Gonorrhea?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I've had f'in diaarhoea + stomach aches everyday since Monday. Caught a virus.
The Wolf fell sick.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> I've had f'in diaarhoea + stomach aches everyday since Monday. Caught a virus.
> The Wolf fell sick.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Diarrhea...I feel you



Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Do you use you phone or that's just a backup? Cause that's crazy battery
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



I use it for testing my apps on GB and below versions. 







funnypharmacist said:


> Still Y!  Hats off to you
> 
> I miss that phone.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



No man. I use a different one now. Y is just for testing app compatibility now. 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 30, 2013)

My first theming thread


please visit guys

---------- Post added at 03:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 AM ----------

My first theming thread


please visit guys

---------- Post added at 03:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 AM ----------

My first theming thread


please visit guys

---------- Post added at 03:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 AM ----------

My first theming thread


please visit guys


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 30, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My first theming thread
> 
> 
> please visit guys
> ...

Click to collapse



OKAY I WILL

- Amp Milk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> What if I were to tell you...
> I haven't changed.

Click to collapse



You'd be a liar

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Nov 30, 2013)

Good morning frat people

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

good morning ichi, how are you guys today?


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 1, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> My Y gives excellent battery backup, don't you think? At least, that's one excellent reason I love Gingerbread.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



That's without a sim card?? And you on stock??


----------



## funnypharmacist (Dec 1, 2013)

Good morning everyone 

Thanks for the visit! 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Well burn my pants and call me Jim.

Click to collapse








>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

nice theming thread @funnypharmacist


----------



## funnypharmacist (Dec 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nice theming thread @funnypharmacist

Click to collapse



Thanks brother 

I am like a rookie in this theming business 

@ DeathNotice01 need your help with something,  where are you? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> That's without a sim card?? And you on stock??

Click to collapse



I think that's evo X4 
It showed full range even if a sim wasn't inserted


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I think that's evo X4
> It showed full range even if a sim wasn't inserted

Click to collapse



Exactly


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

good noon frat


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

nothing much but this day is special for me ^^


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> nothing much but this day is special for me ^^

Click to collapse



Happy birthday?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

haha thanks @jRi0T68


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> haha thanks @jRi0T68

Click to collapse



Happy birthday.

And, the coffee I'm drinking now has got cinnamon in it. I feels like I'm drinking cig smell. It's nice.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks @Wolf Pup and thank you guys

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------

R.I.P. Paul Walker


----------



## cascabel (Dec 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Thanks @Wolf Pup and thank you guys
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------
> 
> R.I.P. Paul Walker

Click to collapse



is this true? not another internet death hoax? if it is, then truly a sad news...


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

@cascabel true because I heard it from CNN  it's just ironic that he died in a car accident


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks @Ichigo!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy birthday eren

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## cascabel (Dec 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> thanks @Ichigo!

Click to collapse



happy birthday man.


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

@Gogeta and @cascabel thank you guys!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

That means no more FF movies? 

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Proper Eren

Sent from my LG-D800 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

thank you so much sir @DowntownJeffBrown
@Gogeta i presume they might hire a "look-a-like" to replace him but still, it's not NFS anymore without the same cast


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Eren! 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

thank you pizza!


----------



## roofrider (Dec 1, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> My first theming thread
> 
> please visit guys

Click to collapse



I love statusbar themeing, i might nick some of them icons later.  If it's only for S duos shouldn't you move it to that Themes section? It'll get buried quickly if it is in the common themes forum.

Happy Birthday Eren!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> thank you so much sir @DowntownJeffBrown
> @Gogeta i presume they might hire a "look-a-like" to replace him but still, it's not NFS anymore without the same cast

Click to collapse



Like Ben affleck as Batman :/

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just dropping by 
Happy Birthday Eren 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> That's without a sim card?? And you on stock??

Click to collapse



Yeah. I don't need a SIM card for app testing. :/ That's evo-x. To me that's equivalent to stock ROM. 

Happy birthday Eren! 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you guys!!!

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 1, 2013)

I wonder where our @undercover mod @Deadly disappeared to... 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Thank you guys!!!
> 
> Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy umbilical liberation day Eren. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you guys! Thank you so much

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Thank you guys! Thank you so much
> 
> Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Herpy berthdy ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Herpy berthdy ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Who herpes? 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 1, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> I wonder where our @undercover mod @Deadly disappeared to...
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Both are right behind u 

Sent from my LG-D800 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Who herpes?
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Both are right behind u
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



By gosh, you're right!!! 

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



How are you typing in those emojis?

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

By the google keyboard i assume, hello guys!

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy bdy eren :beer:


----------



## Groot (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you so much teejay the deejay

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> By the google keyboard i assume, hello guys!
> 
> Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Possible, but not probable. Because I'm using the same thing and I can't use that emoji. Just stuff like ♥ ☺ ♭ ♩ and so on...

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 1, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Possible, but not probable. Because I'm using the same thing and I can't use that emoji. Just stuff like ♥ ☺ ♭ ♩ and so on...
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Well your phone doesn't like you. Simple.


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Well your phone doesn't like you. Simple.

Click to collapse



 But she does! She wishes me good morning everyday!

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 1, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> But she does! She wishes me good morning everyday!
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



She does??? Such a *****, never did when she was with me :banghead:


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> She does??? Such a *****, never did when she was with me :banghead:

Click to collapse



That's cause she doesn't wish *****es! ??

Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 1, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> That's cause she doesn't wish *****es! ??
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 1, 2013)

@Android Pizza So it really does exist


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Android Pizza So it really does exist

Click to collapse



Told you, everyone thought i was just winding him up. I actually like it. 

_  "The difference between pornography and erotica is lighting."
- Gloria Leonard _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> By the google keyboard i assume, hello guys!
> 
> Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup!


gadgetroid said:


> Possible, but not probable. Because I'm using the same thing and I can't use that emoji. Just stuff like ♥ ☺ ♭ ♩ and so on...
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan Calendar

Click to collapse



Press the number key (bottom left) then the symbols key (one above the bottom left), then the smiley button is on the bottom right ??
At least, that's how it works on KitKat I'm not sure about jb and older.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 1, 2013)

What's brony??


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 1, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What's brony??

Click to collapse



http://bit.ly/L2b6et

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 1, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Android Pizza So it really does exist

Click to collapse



There's something wrong with that image. I think it's corrupted. Here, I fixed it for you.



Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> There's something wrong with that image. I think it's corrupted. Here, I fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can see it just fine. 

This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth. 

[via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]


----------



## hanisod (Dec 1, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I can see it just fine.
> 
> This post has been approved by the supreme potato overlord of earth.
> 
> [via Galaxia S Cuatro LTE]

Click to collapse



Same here

Oh hello frat

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> What's brony??

Click to collapse



See the link in my signature

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 1, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown Just curious, what are those two cases for the N7?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown Just curious, what are those two cases for the N7?

Click to collapse



One is red cf and the other navy blue leather print 


















>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> One is red cf and the other navy blue leather print
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh wow I particularly like that red one, it's nice. If I make enough money by then, I may be able to buy the red one from you in Bitcoins. But I don't think it'll work because the shipping will take a while and will cost a lot and I won't be able to make enough money in time.

Oh well, the Poetic Slimline is good enough. Everyone like's it.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Bitcoins

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> You ordered a sedio case for it, right?
> Let me know who it is.

Click to collapse



Yes I ordered a red one

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Oh wow I particularly like that red one, it's nice. If I make enough money by then, I may be able to buy the red one from you in Bitcoins. But I don't think it'll work because the shipping will take a while and will cost a lot and I won't be able to make enough money in time.
> 
> Oh well, the Poetic Slimline is good enough. Everyone like's it.

Click to collapse



Pup if u want the red one I'll send it tomorrow. Just pm me your address don't worry about the shipping. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello there Frats!

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 1, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hello Siwel.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't got it yet. But I'll let you know what I think about when I get it. I got a crazy good price and free shipping. I honestly wasn't even looking for a case but then I saw that case cause of the black Friday sale. See they know what they are doing I bet a lot if people bought it just cause of that deal

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haven't got it yet. But I'll let you know what I think about when I get it. I got a crazy good price and free shipping. I honestly wasn't even looking for a case but then I saw that case cause of the black Friday sale. See they know what they are doing I bet a lot if people bought it just cause of that deal
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



What's the red one called Jeff?

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 1, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> What's the red one called Jeff?
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



It's this case right here MoKo Google New Nexus 7 FHD 2nd Gen Case - Slim-Fit Multi-angle Sta... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E4OKY72/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_dJ5Msb03ZJTZH

Or did u mean the one I bought? Then this one http://www.seidioonline.com/asus-google-nexus-7-2013-dilex-case-cover-red-p/bd2-csk3asn72-gr.htm

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

You guys love your phones,don't you?
And also spend a lot on their maintenance 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## boborone (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't remember who had the headphone thread. Can anyone help me out? I thought it was juggs, but nope.


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 1, 2013)

boborone said:


> I don't remember who had the headphone thread. Can anyone help me out? I thought it was juggs, but nope.

Click to collapse



jRi0T68 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37528128

_  "No Sane man will dance."
- Cicero (106-43 B.C.)    _


----------



## boborone (Dec 1, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> jRi0T68
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37528128
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet thanks man.


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 2, 2013)

Boo


----------



## Groot (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello frat, sup?

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hello frat, sup?
> 
> Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Uttar pradesh

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Groot (Dec 2, 2013)

What? :what:

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

UP- uttar pradesh(region in our country)

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Groot (Dec 2, 2013)

Orayt

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


>

Click to collapse



It's alive?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


>

Click to collapse



Good for you :thumbup:

Now put KitKat on it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 2, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Good for you :thumbup:
> 
> Now put KitKat on it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



If it stayed on for more than 5 mins, I swear I would. :banghead:


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


>

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like @cascabel is on fire today

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> If it stayed on for more than 5 mins, I swear I would. :banghead:

Click to collapse



What's it doing that shuts it off? Random reboot? Maybe try a new battery. I've had aging cellphone batteries cause stupid stuff before.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 2, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> What's it doing that shuts it off? Random reboot? Maybe try a new battery. I've had aging cellphone batteries cause stupid stuff before.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I have 2 different batteries. Both have the same effect


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Looks like @cascabel is on fire today
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



What happened?


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 2, 2013)

And no it doesn't reboot. Stays off :banghead:


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> And no it doesn't reboot. Stays off :banghead:

Click to collapse



Its a damn old phone. Throw it out of the window and get a Galaxy ACE 2 or Ace 3. 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

cascabel said:


> What happened?

Click to collapse



this was a bit harsh 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 2, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Its a damn old phone. Throw it out of the window and get a Galaxy ACE 2 or Ace 3.
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I got the money for it after a lot of promises, work, begging and whimpering and now  its gone bonkers. Now my parents won't give me shiz for even a second hand phone let alone a new one. I'm just bloody stuck on 2.3.6


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> this was a bit harsh
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Lol. Yeah. Just realized that. Just felt he was being out of line. Probably gonna edit that. I reported my post anyway, so it's probably going to be deleted.

Edit: just got the mod's response. Lol. Asked to clean that thread up. 

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> I got the money for it after a lot of promises, work, begging and whimpering and now  its gone bonkers. Now my parents won't give me shiz for even a second hand phone let alone a new one. I'm just bloody stuck on 2.3.6

Click to collapse



Gb isn't that bad. What phone is it? And what happened?


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 2, 2013)

Galaxy Y. Its fine anyways.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Lol. Yeah. Just realized that. Just felt he was being out of line. Probably gonna edit that. I reported my post anyway, so it's probably going to be deleted.
> 
> Edit: just got the mod's response. Lol. Asked to clean that thread up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well everyone is allowed to post what he feels about his phone, but you shouldn't start yelling if you don't agree with someone 
I also hate JB on X8, but I respect other user's choice,  I'm still on gb though.
It's developers choice, only my opinion can't change anything 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Galaxy Y. Its fine anyways.

Click to collapse



That's a good phone, considering its age. DN used to have one. :thumbup: just save up for an s5. 

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Well everyone is allowed to post what he feels about his phone, but you shouldn't start yelling if you don't agree with someone
> I also hate JB on X8, but I respect other user's choice,  I'm still on gb though.
> It's developers choice, only my opinion can't change anything
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



True. But your post wasn't disrepectful. I just felt his was/is. I really should stop with the x8.


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 2, 2013)

cascabel said:


> That's a good phone, considering its age. DN used to have one. :thumbup: just save up for an s5.

Click to collapse



I would but I don't get any pocket money. K had saved up 2000 bucks from almost three months and I spent it all today. I bought gifts for my mum as her birthday is on 10th. It'll take me a long time to save up again and I don't think I can because I will be moving out of my house to an independent house near my college and surely saving money will be a tadd bit difficult then. Grr... I'm royally pissed right now. If I had a laptop, I would have earned some money, but then I don't. Arrggg.. I'm off guys. Night! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I would but I don't get any pocket money. K had saved up 2000 bucks from almost three months and I spent it all today. I bought gifts for my mum as her birthday is on 10th. It'll take me a long time to save up again and I don't think I can because I will be moving out of my house to an independent house near my college and surely saving money will be a tadd bit difficult then. Grr... I'm royally pissed right now. If I had a laptop, I would have earned some money, but then I don't. Arrggg.. I'm off guys. Night! :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Click to collapse



That's sweet. :thumbup: bet your mom's gonna be really happy. Well, college does suck (at least financially). Just tough it out. Who knows, your parents may decide to get you a new one.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

I have saved money to buy a new phone but my parents won't let me waste it lol, I wanted to buy a gamepad but no one let me :/

wanna know more about me? click here

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

I see memes all over the internet about galaxy y but X8 has even lesser ram and clockspeed, maybe it's all about development 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I have saved money to buy a new phone but my parents won't let me waste it lol, I wanted to buy a gamepad but no one let me :/
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



So what do you plan on buying instead? Specially since xmas is almost here? I have no idea if you guys celebrate it, so i apologize if i'm mistaken.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Nah, we don't celebrate Xmas, I just don't spend my pocket money much.
I added some of my money to parents' budget  (around 8k INR) When I bought my laptop a couple of months ago

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Xmas was celebrated in my previous school. They have us Chocolates. 

*Razor*!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 2, 2013)

Cool:thumbup:

wanna know more about me? click here

---------- Post added 3rd December 2013 at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was 2nd December 2013 at 11:54 PM ----------

Have fun!






wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Cool:thumbup:
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*double facepalm* Cuz only one facepalm isnt enough for that idiot

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 2, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Cool:thumbup:
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I personally thank you for saving his reputation by removing his name. 

*Razor*!


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 2, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Lol. Yeah. Just realized that. Just felt he was being out of line. Probably gonna edit that. I reported my post anyway, so it's probably going to be deleted.
> 
> Edit: just got the mod's response. Lol. Asked to clean that thread up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive just read your response and i don't think it was that harsh at all. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:

_ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 2, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ive just read your response and i don't think it was that harsh at all. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> 
> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



Nor me, but then again I wouldn't  @cascabel - It looks like you've been reading too many of my posts 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## funnypharmacist (Dec 3, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nor me, but then again I wouldn't  @cascabel - It looks like you've been reading too many of my posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



We don't see you around much,  how is everything with you?? 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ive just read your response and i don't think it was that harsh at all. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> 
> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



i'm not used to posting like that. :laugh:



KidCarter93 said:


> Nor me, but then again I wouldn't  @cascabel - It looks like you've been reading too many of my posts
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



yeah. looks like it.  good thing you're not moderating for that device.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 3, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> We don't see you around much,  how is everything with you??
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Yeah well I've not been online too much in general recently but even when I have been I've been too busy :/
Everything's going good thanks, I really can't complain. How's everything going with yourself?


cascabel said:


> yeah. looks like it.  good thing you're not moderating for that device.

Click to collapse



To be honest, if I did moderate over there I would've probably beaten you to it 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2013)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yeah well I've not been online too much in general recently but even when I have been I've been too busy :/
> Everything's going good thanks, I really can't complain. How's everything going with yourself?
> 
> To be honest, if I did moderate over there I would've probably beaten you to it
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. that would have been more epic. 
nice to hear you're doing good. how's life moderating? what devices are you moderating?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 3, 2013)

cascabel said:


> lol. that would have been more epic.
> nice to hear you're doing good. how's life moderating? what devices are you moderating?

Click to collapse



True but I've not had many posts like that recently. There's actually only 2 that I can remember 
It's pretty good to be honest. It gives me a chance to get involved more than when I was a member/RC and let's me see things from " the other side" 
I'm moderating HTC International devices, so-





HTC 7 Mozart
HTC Athena (Advantage X7500, MDA Ameo)
HTC Blackstone (Touch HD)
HTC Blue Angel (MDA III, XDA III, PDA2k,   9090)
HTC Butterfly
HTC Butterfly S
HTC Buzz (Wildfire)
HTC ChaCha
HTC Desire C
HTC Desire HD
HTC Desire S
HTC Desire V
HTC Desire X
[*HTC Desire Z (G2)
HTC Dragon (Nexus One)
HTC Elf (Touch)
HTC HD Mini
HTC Hermes (8525, TyTN, MDA Vario II,   JasJam)
HTC Hero (G2 Touch)
HTC Legend
HTC Magician (JAM, MDA Compact, S100)
HTC Mega (Touch2)
HTC One (M7)
HTC One Max
HTC One Mini
HTC One S
HTC One SV
HTC One VX
HTC One X
HTC One X+
HTC Pico (Explorer)
HTC Salsa
HTC Sensation
HTC Sensation XL
HTC Shift
HTC Tattoo (Click)
HTC Trinity (P3600)
HTC Universal (JASJAR, XDA Exec, MDA Pro)
HTC Wildfire S


There's a fair few legacy devices in there but the rest keep the team busy. At least I got assigned to my home forum though 


Ichigo said:


> Hello you two.
> How y'all doin'?

Click to collapse



I'm doing good thanks. How about yourself? 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascabel (Dec 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hello you two.
> How y'all doin'?

Click to collapse



sup itchy?


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 3, 2013)

The service centre  people just blindly refused to even check my device as soon as they saw the T-Mobile branding on it. :banghead:


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> The service centre  people just blindly refused to even check my device as soon as they saw the T-Mobile branding on it. :banghead:

Click to collapse



Why so?  

*Razor*!


----------



## Groot (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello guys

Sent from my E151


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 3, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Why so?
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Umm T-Mobile doesn't sell in India?? Also, the vibrant wasn't sold here. They were like it might be a software problem. I see them and I say " LOL" and walk out. :sly:

 software.. :sly:


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Umm T-Mobile doesn't sell in India?? Also, the vibrant wasn't sold here. They were like it might be a software problem. I see them and I say " LOL" and walk out. :sly:
> 
> software.. :sly:

Click to collapse



No.  Illegally some import and then they sell it at half price, as T-Mobile are cheaper perhaps. 

*Razor*!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 3, 2013)

Razor! said:


> No.  Illegally some import and then they sell it at half price, as T-Mobile are cheaper perhaps.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



I dislike Razor!


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 3, 2013)

Razor! said:


> No.  Illegally some import and then they sell it at half price, as T-Mobile are cheaper perhaps.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



:sly:







LewisGauss said:


> I dislike Razor!

Click to collapse



Why so??


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I dislike Razor!

Click to collapse



You are Malaysian and as such you are not entitled to your own opinion


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> I dislike Razor!

Click to collapse



Why so?  As far I remember I never encountered you. 

@teejay what T-Mobile galaxy s4 costs? 

*Razor*!


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 3, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Why so?  As far I remember I never encountered you.
> 
> @teejay what T-Mobile galaxy s4 costs?
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



No idea


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it just me or does the g+ app have a problem with images 
Most of the images just shows a media not found


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Is it just me or does the g+ app have a problem with images
> Most of the images just shows a media not found

Click to collapse



Mine just keeps f/c when it gets lots of images in one post. Especially in the wallpaper communities 

_ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2013)

Sup *****es? 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sup *****es?
> 
> How are you guys doing?

Click to collapse



Not bad here 
How about you


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> No idea

Click to collapse



Ok bro. 

*Razor*!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm stoked for today guys! 
My nexus 5 is out for delivery in my area 

*Sent from yours truly..*
*ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Not bad here
> How about you

Click to collapse



Same same

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm stoked for today guys!
> My nexus 5 is out for delivery in my area
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Coolio!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Same same
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Howdy ***** 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm stoked for today guys!
> My nexus 5 is out for delivery in my area
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Coolio!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 3, 2013)

I really should do my homework but I'm too lazy


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 3, 2013)

These kind of topics *sigh*


wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 3, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Why so?  As far I remember I never encountered you.
> 
> @teejay what T-Mobile galaxy s4 costs?
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Not you Razor but another one 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 3, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Not you Razor but another one
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Who? 

*Razor*!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm stoked for today guys!
> My nexus 5 is out for delivery in my area
> 
> *Sent from yours truly..*
> *ΧΔΑ Fraternity's Rush Chairman*

Click to collapse



Awesome. I highly recommend Slim+Faux kernel.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Awesome. I highly recommend Slim+Faux kernel.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



With slim, will I have actual messaging or still use hangouts? And which method do you prefer to unlock bootloader and root? There's several different threads for that. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> With slim, will I have actual messaging or still use hangouts? And which method do you prefer to unlock bootloader and root? There's several different threads for that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



To unlock bootloader and root, I did the steps outlined in Chromium's guide.

I use hangouts for sms right now. It's handy having it all in one place, even if not quite as clean and polished as Messaging.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 3, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> To unlock bootloader and root, I did the steps outlined in Chromium's guide.
> 
> I use hangouts for sms right now. It's handy having it all in one place, even if not quite as clean and polished as Messaging.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Word. Thanks man. I'm actually digging the hangouts. Can't wait for the real dark slim to be implemented in 4.4. Or is it?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

No TRDS yet. They're working on bring the first Beta build done, but Alphas are rock solid.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2013)

I didn't really like SMS in hangouts. Its already crowded as it is and all the SMS just creates so much crowd in there

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No TRDS yet. They're working on bring the first Beta build done, but Alphas are rock solid.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



They are really good :thumbup:


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Anyone from California? 

*Razor*!


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Anyone from California?
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Does listening to song by that name qualify???


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Does listening to song by that name qualify???

Click to collapse



No.. 

*Razor*!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Anyone from California?
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



I'm in SoCal. Why?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm in SoCal. Why?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I just ordered my New gaming mouse and it says it's being imported from California.  Just eager to know.. 

*Razor*!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

An enormous amount of product gets distributed from southern California. The reason is, that everything gets made in China. Everything that enters the US from China lands in California before being distributed to other locations throughout the US.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> An enormous amount of product gets distributed from southern California. The reason is, that everything gets made in China. Everything that enters the US from China lands in California before being distributed to other locations throughout the US.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oh I see. If it's made in China then why these lol are sending to California and then to India. :banghead:

I want it now.... 

*Razor*!


----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Oh I see. If it's made in China then why these lol are sending to California and then to India. :banghead:
> 
> I want it now....
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Bought it from ebay?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, it might be made in the USA, or made for a US company by a Chinese factory with their distribution channels residing here.

Many companies have their product made there, then shipped here. The Chinese factory would have no legal right to sell the product even in China, though they often do.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Bought it from ebay?

Click to collapse



Amazon. 

*Razor*!

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Well, it might be made in the USA, or made for a US company by a Chinese factory with their distribution channels residing here.
> 
> Many companies have their product made there, then shipped here. The Chinese factory would have no legal right to sell the product even in China, though they often do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it so? They can't even sell there product in China itself? :sly:
Even when all products have Made In China mark.  
*Razor*!

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Well, it might be made in the USA, or made for a US company by a Chinese factory with their distribution channels residing here.
> 
> Many companies have their product made there, then shipped here. The Chinese factory would have no legal right to sell the product even in China, though they often do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it so? They can't even sell there product in China itself? :sly:
Even when all products have Made In China mark.  
*Razor*!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

It wouldn't be their product. It belongs to that company that hired them to make it.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It wouldn't be their product. It belongs to that company that hired them to make it.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Okay. 

*Razor*!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

The Logistics industry is fascinatIng. It runs the world more than people know, but nobody really notices how everything they buy gets to them.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The Logistics industry is fascinatIng. It runs the world more than people know, but nobody really notices how everything they buy gets to them.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yeah exactly. I never knew that my mouse was designed in California but manufactured in China. Lol.. China should send it directly to me rather than sending to USA :banghead:

*Razor*!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, I can't say for certain that is the case with your mouse, only that it's a very cmmon occurrence.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah exactly. I never knew that my mouse was designed in California but manufactured in China. Lol.. China should send it directly to me rather than sending to USA :banghead:
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



If you buy a Chinese knock off from some Chinese site, it'll be shipped from there directly.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> If you buy a Chinese knock off from some Chinese site, it'll be shipped from there directly.

Click to collapse



Yep. Possibly made in the same factory on the same machines. China has no problems taking your design, calling it their own, and selling it for less.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> If you buy a Chinese knock off from some Chinese site, it'll be shipped from there directly.

Click to collapse



No no what I mean is, if it's manufactured in China then what's the need of again sending it to California? All the official customs can be done say China itself. Customers will get it more fast. I will have to wait a day more it seems. 

*Razor*!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

It's often a case that goes like this:

Company A has a product that needs to be mass produced.
Company B in China will make it for a LOT less than anyone in their own country (enough less to more than cover shipping and import costs).
A pays B to make it, then B ships it to A in their own country.
The consumer then has to buy it through A's channels, even if they live down the street from B.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's often a case that goes like this:
> 
> Company A has a product that needs to be mass produced.
> Company B in China will make it for a LOT less than anyone in their own country (enough less to more than cover shipping and import costs).
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean to Say China manufacturers that mouse at much cheaper price than California? 

*Razor*!


----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> You mean to Say China manufacturers that mouse at much cheaper price than California?
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Of course, everything is manufactured in China, Vietnam or some other similar country. Cheap labour along with a few other perks does it for the big guys i suppose.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

For sure. Minimum wage here is $8 USD/hour. It's about to become $10 in California. I don't think the same job in China makes that much for the entire day.


However, gas is $4/gallon, houses are minimum $200k (many areas not less than $500k), etc. It's just how international currency balances out.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## mark manning (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> For sure. Minimum wage here is $8 USD/hour. It's about to become $10 in California. I don't think the same job in China makes that much for the entire day.
> 
> 
> However, gas is $4/gallon, houses are minimum $200k (many areas not less than $500k), etc. It's just how international currency balances out.
> ...

Click to collapse



funny you mention this...

I just got done watching a documentary by the name of "china blue" for a class. The average factory worker there, you know the ones that make everything we have, makes about $25 to $70 per month. Working anywhere from 12-20 hours a day 7 days a week. They typically live in a factory dorm with half a dozen to a dozen other people per room. Keep in mind these are the migrant workers that immigrate from rural china but it is still sad to think about. The strange things is that they would rather live like that than go back to how they were living before they moved to the city.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> For sure. Minimum wage here is $8 USD/hour. It's about to become $10 in California. I don't think the same job in China makes that much for the entire day.
> 
> 
> However, gas is $4/gallon, houses are minimum $200k (many areas not less than $500k), etc. It's just how international currency balances out.
> ...

Click to collapse




India is much cheaper 

1 litre petrol $1.33 .
Where as labour cost is around $6 / hour here. In that sense China is much cheaper. 
Houses cost which you quoted are of rent or newly house cost? 

*Razor*!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> It's often a case that goes like this:
> 
> Company A has a product that needs to be mass produced.
> Company B in China will make it for a LOT less than anyone in their own country (enough less to more than cover shipping and import costs).
> ...

Click to collapse



And this is how sweat shop happens.

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




Razor! said:


> India is much cheaper
> 
> 1 litre petrol $1.33 .
> Where as labour cost is around $6 / hour here. In that sense China is much cheaper.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's funny to say that despite being a petroleum and gas exporting country, Malaysia's petrol price isn't cheap at all.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

Houses I mentioned are not new, but enough space for a family of 4. Other parts of this country the same house would be 1/4 the cost.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




mark manning said:


> funny you mention this...
> 
> I just got done watching a documentary by the name of "china blue" for a class. The average factory worker there, you know the ones that make everything we have, makes about $25 to $70 per month. Working anywhere from 12-20 hours a day 7 days a week. They typically live in a factory dorm with half a dozen to a dozen other people per room. Keep in mind these are the migrant workers that immigrate from rural china but it is still sad to think about. The strange things is that they would rather live like that than go back to how they were living before they moved to the city.

Click to collapse



That is both crazy and horrid.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Houses I mentioned are not new, but enough space for a family of 4. Other parts of this country the same house would be 1/4 the cost.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't forget true
Simply because this is a country where 1.3 billion people live in,so if a worker complains about the salary being too low they can kick him out and hire another one who won't complain 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

Similar goes on here. Far more employees than jobs, so any time I've had an employee who didn't measure up, I got rid of him. Fortunately, though, there are agencies in place to enforce fairness in the workplace.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Similar goes on here. Far more employees than jobs, so any time I've had an employee who didn't measure up, I got rid of him. Fortunately, though, there are agencies in place to enforce fairness in the workplace.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Like you said there are agencies and laws that ensures fairness but I don't think it's the same for China or maybe there is but it probably does nothing

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

Possibly a bit more corrupt. Here, a lot of that population is eager and waiting to for an opportunity to sue their way to early retirement.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Similar goes on here. Far more employees than jobs, so any time I've had an employee who didn't measure up, I got rid of him. Fortunately, though, there are agencies in place to enforce fairness in the workplace.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



India is 2nd most populous country in the world still in comparison to China it's costly atleast in context with labour work. 

BTW what is the cost of mobile services over there? Like in India , we get 6GB for 3 months at the cost of $5 (3G).

*Razor*!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> India is 2nd most populous country in the world still in comparison to China it's costly atleast in context with labour work.
> 
> BTW what is the cost of mobile services over there? Like in India , we get 6GB for 3 months at the cost of $5 (3G).
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Which network?
Vodafone rates are much higher 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Which network?
> Vodafone rates are much higher
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



I am on Reliance 3G. 

*Razor*!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

I now pay $140/month for 3 lines, unlimited text, 1000 voice minutes, and 2gb of high speed data (unlimited throttled speed thereafter).

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I now pay $140/month for 3 lines, unlimited text, 1000 voice minutes, and 2gb of high speed data (unlimited throttled speed thereafter).
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



High speed data upto what mbps and what's the throttled speed? 

Moreover if you only want to top up 3G data then what's the cost? 

*Razor*!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

Reliance 3G is cheapest 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 4, 2013)

No idea on data only, but I don't pay more for faster speeds. I've gotten into the 30's with download speed (Mbps, using Speedtest), throttled speed... not sure. I've never been throttled. I use Wi-Fi while at home and never hit my cap.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> No idea on data only, but I don't pay more for faster speeds. I've gotten into the 30's with download speed (Mbps, using Speedtest), throttled speed... not sure. I've never been throttled. I use Wi-Fi while at home and never hit my cap.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Cool. Maximum I got.. 







India's fastest ISP, my father is an employee over there so we have free access

Still USA is much costlier than India. However you guys have much faster internet speed (average) than India. Hong Kong still rules the list
*Razor*!

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Reliance 3G is cheapest
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Indeed it is, more over the bandwidth speed is good too. Even if you are low on balance you can access the internet.





Many service provider doesn't gives you access Below Re 1.:banghead:

*Razor*!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm planning to buy a reliance sim, on vodafone, even 2g rates are higher than that :/
1GB 2G data for 28 days for $2.5

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I'm planning to buy a reliance sim, on vodafone, even 2g rates are higher than that :/
> 1GB 2G data for 28 days for $2.5
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Lol. Where as Reliance 3G gives you 1GB at $2 here. 

*Razor*!


----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Cool. Maximum I got..
> 
> ...
> 
> India's fastest ISP, my father is an employee over there so we have free access

Click to collapse



Holy crap!
ISP?


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Holy crap!
> ISP?

Click to collapse



National Informatics centre

*Razor*!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Holy crap!
> ISP?

Click to collapse



90mbps speeds in India... I gotta be dreaming.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> 90mbps speeds in India... I gotta be dreaming..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's real lol. Zoom in and see my IP address. 





*Razor*!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> It's real lol. Zoom in and see my IP address.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are pirating stuff 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> You are pirating stuff
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wut? :sly:

*Razor*!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Wut? :sly:
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Nothing..  :sly: 
You are lucky though.. Most people in India have to live with internet speed of 100-1000kbps speeds.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Nothing..  :sly:
> You are lucky though.. Most people in India have to live with internet speed of 100-1000kbps speeds..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I know

*Razor*!


----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> National Informatics centre
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Had no idea such a thing even existed. 
Looks like it's a part of the government and not a commercial isp.


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 4, 2013)

Birthday today, Tab 3 8.0 cya iPhone 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 4, 2013)

Quantuum4 said:


> Birthday today, Tab 3 8.0 cya iPhone
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy birthday mate!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you! Long time since I was last on XDA 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Had no idea such a thing even existed.
> Looks like it's a part of the government and not a commercial isp.

Click to collapse



Yeah exactly. My father is Technical director over there. So we have connection. Well it's commercial, government universities Use NIC network. See at speedtest. 

All government stuffs are hosted At NIC, www.cbse.nic.in etc etc.  President, Prime Minister use NIC email service. 

*Razor*!


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 4, 2013)

I wonder where that London kid is.. 4DIL something


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2013)

It's hard for telecommunication companies to make profit in India. Incredibly competitions and strict consumer protections policy. Like Maxis' subsidiary, Aircel, it isn't even making any profit.. 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 4, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> It's hard for telecommunication companies to make profit in India. Incredibly competitions and strict consumer protections policy. Like Maxis' subsidiary, Aircel, it isn't even making any profit..
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Its closed down in my circle.


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> It's hard for telecommunication companies to make profit in India. Incredibly competitions and strict consumer protections policy. Like Maxis' subsidiary, Aircel, it isn't even making any profit..
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Who said that?  India is the fastest growing mobile market in the whole world. It gonna overtake China even. 
I will like you to take a look here: en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_statistics_in_India

*Razor*!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Who said that?  India is the fastest growing mobile market in the whole world. It gonna overtake China even.
> I will like you to take a look here: en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_statistics_in_India
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



There's a lot of circles in there, what every state has its own policy...My relative who works at the main company of Maxis and Aircel told me that...Lower rate and high competition could push big company to monopoly the market as well, since they're the big one, they've the resources to compete. 
Yes, it's growing very fast but we can't judge a book based on its cover, even China has a lot of problems in the economy despite strong performance in recent years.

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> There's a lot of circles in there, what every state has its own policy...My relative who works at the main company of Maxis and Aircel told me that...Lower rate and high competition could push big company to monopoly the market as well, since they're the big one, they've the resources to compete.
> Yes, it's growing very fast but we can't judge a book based on its cover, even China has a lot of problems in the economy despite strong performance in recent years.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah exactly. Recent policy has led to increase in rates. 

*Razor*!


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Yeah exactly. Recent policy has led to increase in rates.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Chill dude. I pay $15/month for 2GB and I'm not even complaining!  It's one of the cheapest plan in Malaysia. However, we pay the same price regardless of which type of network are we connecting to. 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Chill dude. I pay $15/month for 2GB and I'm not even complaining!  It's one of the cheapest plan in Malaysia. However, we pay the same price regardless of which type of network are we connecting to.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know what's the cost of 1 dollar at your place, if I take it according to our way. It's way to costly .

*Razor*!


----------



## roofrider (Dec 4, 2013)

I dont think maclaw was an RD @Prawesome, was he?


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 4, 2013)

I saw the whole conversation... I remember whitexp from the galaxy Y forums. He didn't ask for donations as much but he had this " I make it first, you all stupid. I'm great" attitude. At one point, he also posted like " from now on I'm gonna build cm but will not post here " people were like whitexp is god and shiz and then he started acting all stupido smart and then physcogame and @percy_g2 came in and no one remembers him anymore. Served him right IMO


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> India is 2nd most populous country in the world still in comparison to China it's costly atleast in context with labour work.
> 
> BTW what is the cost of mobile services over there? Like in India , we get 6GB for 3 months at the cost of $5 (3G).
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



You can't beat it here. 
4G LTE @ 30mbps with no data caps for only $24/month. Comes with an S4 if you add cash out of $240 on a 2 year contract. 

Oh minimum wage here is $9/day. Lol



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

Our unlimted text/call per day is only $0.50. 

Well our telco sector is a duopoly. 
There are only 2 mobile telco providers here so competition is tough. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol we don't have 4G in india

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Lol we don't have 4G in india
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



It's so awesome. 




[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 4, 2013)

My bank's Mastercard is so retarded. 

I can't process payments through ebay or paypal. So I'm pretty much screwed with online purchases.

Airline tickets and other direct payment gateways work though just not paypal or ebay. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2013)

roofrider said:


> I dont think maclaw was an RD @Prawesome, was he?

Click to collapse



He was, for months, before he got banned

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It's so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> I don't know what's the cost of 1 dollar at your place, if I take it according to our way. It's way to costly .
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



LOL A set of regular McDonald's Filet-O-Fish costs $2 during lunch and dinner promotions. 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

.....ouch :/

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It's so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If that's 4G then I had already experienced it 

*Razor*!

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> .....ouch :/
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Which downloader is this? 

*Razor*!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

I think something like download blazer
It's an old ss

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I think something like download blazer
> It's an old ss
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Okay :thumbup:

*Razor*!

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> You can't beat it here.
> 4G LTE @ 30mbps with no data caps for only $24/month. Comes with an S4 if you add cash out of $240 on a 2 year contract.
> 
> Oh minimum wage here is $9/day. Lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Very costly than India. However LTE is not here, still I don't think they will be so costly after launch. 

*Razor*!


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 4, 2013)

-Deleted-

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 4, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> -Deleted-
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Wonder what this said 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wonder what this said
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Lol. 

*Razor*!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wonder what this said
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



One more post to get owned? 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 4, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> -Deleted-
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I know you quoted me there. What is it?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 4, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I know you quoted me there. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Too bad you'll never know.

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> One more post to get owned?
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Something ull never know 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> One more post to get owned?
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Something ull never know 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 4, 2013)

This is why we can't have nice things!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 4, 2013)

Galaxy Tab 3 showing some awesome results in AnTuTUu, idk how to ss yet but I got a score of 15330 without an SD Card 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

Samsung phones have default home+ lock to screenshot
Or volume down + home?

wanna know more about me? click here

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------




Ironman38102 said:


> Too bad you'll never know.
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We can summon KC or QF who are now mods and you can get owned once again
Mods can see edited posts

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 4, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Samsung phones have default home+ lock to screenshot
> Or volume down + home?
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here
> ...

Click to collapse



So now we getting to threatening huh? Well summon them because there is nothing special I wrote in that post.  

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 4, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Anyone from California?
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Snoop Doggy Dogg?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 4, 2013)

How come that's threatening 



Oh Look, we have mod without calling 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Come on bro. That's racist.
> Why would you say that?

Click to collapse



First of...not your "bro" and second, not racist as he is from  Long Beach, California...hence my post being both truthful and accurate at the same time


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Bro, you are totally my bro.
> And it's racist because you think he's black.

Click to collapse



nah bro...wait, Snoop is black??!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> With a name like that I would assume so.

Click to collapse



Nah he's white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is this just, like, the "Let's be as racist as possible" thread now?

Click to collapse



Reported...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Is this just, like, the "Let's be as racist as possible" thread now?

Click to collapse



I think you are confused on what being racist is 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 5, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> With a name like that I would assume so.

Click to collapse



Who was racist here??


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am, but only against brown haired white guys.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Dec 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> nah bro...wait, Snoop is black??!!

Click to collapse



No, he's a lion!


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 5, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I am, but only against brown haired white guys.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



*_* 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 5, 2013)

Ah screw it :sly::banghead:


----------



## roofrider (Dec 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He was, for months, before he got banned

Click to collapse



Hmm.. didn't know that.



Prawesome said:


> I know you quoted me there. What is it?

Click to collapse



Lol. Didn't you get the content in your email?


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hmm.. didn't know that.
> 
> 
> Lol. Didn't you get the content in your email?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I have emails disabled. Pretty sure it wasn't something pleasant though

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Dec 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Unfortunately, I have emails disabled. Pretty sure it wasn't something pleasant though
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha i have xda quote notifications disabled but have emails enabled. Comes in handy.


----------



## Apex (Dec 5, 2013)

Goddammit. Another childhood friend passes... 

RIP Scott. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Dec 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Goddammit. Another childhood friend passes...
> 
> RIP Scott.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry bro. RIP.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Goddammit. Another childhood friend passes...
> 
> RIP Scott.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Danm.. sorry for your loss Apex..


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm really sorry Apex.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Unfortunately, I have emails disabled. Pretty sure it wasn't something pleasant though
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wrote this when I quote u:

 He uses this account @new Maclaw the other one is banned."

Though it was a mention fail so I remove it. I was pretty sure that was his new account username in xda since he made his 10 posts by answering some of my questions. It must have got deleted I guess

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Was he a member of XDA? 

*Razor*!


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Haha i have xda quote notifications disabled but have emails enabled. Comes in handy.

Click to collapse



Xda used to fill my mail account with that sort of stuff, so I disabled it. I like keeping my email id for email stuff 




Apex said:


> Goddammit. Another childhood friend passes...
> 
> RIP Scott.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry for your loss Apex..  May he RIP..




Ironman38102 said:


> I wrote this when I quote u:
> 
> He uses this account @new Maclaw the other one is banned."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He quit xda anyway, thinks it is against true development. And since his money "flow" has decreased, I don't think he is as active as he used to be. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Xda used to fill my mail account with that sort of stuff, so I disabled it. I like keeping my email id for email stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol he had pretty rough times here in xda. TheWhisp stole his codes and claims its his. Which im sure its not since he pretty much made working camera by scratch. Then he leaves xda because of this. Returns with his account New Maclaw(which is gone) and now last what I heard he is making kitkat for Galaxy Gio and Ace from scratch. 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Goddammit. Another childhood friend passes...
> 
> RIP Scott.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im sorry for ur loss may he RIP 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Goddammit. Another childhood friend passes...
> 
> RIP Scott.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Im sorry for ur loss may he RIP 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Maclaw was a developer of Galaxy fit, is he same what you guys agree talking about?

*Razor*!


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 5, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Maclaw was a developer of Galaxy fit, is he same what you guys agree talking about?
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Not sure if he use to develop for fit. But  currently he develops for Ace/Gio,S3 mini and Xperia U

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 5, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Not sure if he use to develop for fit. But  currently he develops for Ace/Gio,S3 mini and Xperia U
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



He used to. He took a good amount of donations but never made any stable CM built for them. 

*Razor*!


----------



## roofrider (Dec 5, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Xda used to fill my mail account with that sort of stuff, so I disabled it. I like keeping my email id for email stuff

Click to collapse



I use a separate mail id for xda so no worries.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 5, 2013)

Apex said:


> Goddammit. Another childhood friend passes...
> 
> RIP Scott.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry man
RIP


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 5, 2013)

Just trying out the screen maker app.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 6, 2013)

RIP Nelson Mandela


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss Apex.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 6, 2013)

Really annoyed by some people calling me a hypocrite. And Im tired of 10 post noobs

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> Goddammit. Another childhood friend passes...
> 
> RIP Scott.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm sorry for your loss, mate. I think I'd die a little inside if my best mate passed.

R.I.P Scott
R.I.P Nelson Mandela
R.I.P Paul Walker (wasn't a fan but millions of others were)

- Amp Milk


----------



## a.cid (Dec 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> Goddammit. Another childhood friend passes...
> 
> RIP Scott.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey mate, just read this. Sorry and my condolences.


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 6, 2013)

Apex said:


> Goddammit. Another childhood friend passes...
> 
> RIP Scott.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sorry to hear bro.   $hit like this always seems to happen around the holidays


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 6, 2013)

I hope Seth MacFarlane brings Brian back in Family Guy otherwise I aint watching it anymore. Stewie and Brian in the show were the reason I watched family guy others sucked anyway


----------



## roofrider (Dec 6, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Hey mate, just read this. Sorry and my condolences.

Click to collapse



You and E.Cardo are sporting the same xmas hat! :sly:


----------



## a.cid (Dec 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You and E.Cardo are sporting the same xmas hat! :sly:

Click to collapse



That's because he made it XD


----------



## E.Cadro (Dec 6, 2013)

roofrider said:
			
		

> You and E.Cardo are sporting the same xmas hat! :sly:

Click to collapse





			
				a.cid said:
			
		

> That's because he made it XD

Click to collapse



Someone say my name? :silly:

Senior Moderator


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 6, 2013)

E.Cadro said:


> Someone say my name? :silly:
> 
> Senior Moderator

Click to collapse



You trolls done goofed up...  E.  Cadro has been summoned and he is insane in the membrane.... ruuuuuuuun ya fools!!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> You trolls done goofed up...  E.  Cadro has been summoned and he is insane in the membrane.... ruuuuuuuun ya fools!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



He wasn't summoned, his name was spelt wrong to start with. This means he's monitoring this thread. 

_ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He wasn't summoned, his name was spelt wrong to start with. This means he's monitoring this thread.
> 
> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



:sly::sly::sly::sly: Tis a conspiracy 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## roofrider (Dec 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He wasn't summoned, his name was spelt wrong to start with. This means he's monitoring this thread.

Click to collapse



Nazi 



E.Cadro said:


> Someone say my name? :silly:
> 
> Senior Moderator

Click to collapse



Finally! Stick around!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 6, 2013)

Guys halp,

Should I use franco or something different with slim and why?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## roofrider (Dec 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Guys halp,
> 
> Should I use franco or something different with slim and why?

Click to collapse



Lol, i was going to say faux but it looks like you prefer franco 
Which phone, Gnex?


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 6, 2013)

Is there a way to remove all elements of adb and its associated stuff from a laptop? From the start, I  think mine isn't configured properly. So I'd like to start again.any way?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Lol, i was going to say faux but it looks like you prefer franco
> Which phone, Gnex?

Click to collapse



Yeah gnex, which I realised has no faux lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## a.cid (Dec 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He wasn't summoned, his name was spelt wrong to start with. This means he's monitoring this thread.
> 
> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



Nah, don't mind cadro, he is just stalking around


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Is there a way to remove all elements of adb and its associated stuff from a laptop? From the start, I  think mine isn't configured properly. So I'd like to start again.any way?

Click to collapse



Delete directory and remove path from Environment variablez

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## a.cid (Dec 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Delete directory and remove path from Environment variablez
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Format windows


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 6, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Nah, don't mind cadro, he is just stalking around

Click to collapse



I don't mind at all, it was just an observation 

_ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2013)

a.cid said:


> Format windows

Click to collapse



Ya, that's an easy way of doing it 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Delete directory and remove path from Environment variablez
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did that once by mistake and my PC got screwed

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## E.Cadro (Dec 6, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> He wasn't summoned, his name was spelt wrong to start with. This means he's monitoring this thread.
> 
> _There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view._
> _Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



Nah like a.cid I was just stalking around.

You can blame Roofrider, he told me to show my face around OT more often. 





roofrider said:


> Nazi
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! Stick around!

Click to collapse



I don't play around in OT to much but I will try to pop in more often. 



a.cid said:


> Nah, don't mind cadro, he is just stalking around

Click to collapse



:laugh::good::laugh:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2013)

E.Cadro said:


> Nah like a.cid I was just stalking around.
> 
> You can blame Roofrider, he told me to show my face around OT more often.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey E 
/waves hands randomly

Long time 




Gogeta said:


> Did that once by mistake and my PC got screwed
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



I don't see how deleting the adb path directory from environmental variables will screw your PC...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seraz007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yeah gnex, which I realised has no faux lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Mpokang Or Fancy 

Best kernels for the gnex 
Using Mpokang atm


----------



## roofrider (Dec 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Hey E
> /waves hands randomly
> 
> Long time

Click to collapse



He doesn't remember you.


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2013)

E.Cadro said:


> Nah like a.cid I was just stalking around.
> 
> You can blame Roofrider, he told me to show my face around OT more often.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello stranger. Nice to have you.


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Mpokang Or Fancy
> 
> Best kernels for the gnex
> Using Mpokang atm

Click to collapse



There is no "best kernel" or "best ROM".

Thread closed.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## cascabel (Dec 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> There is no "best kernel" or "best ROM".
> 
> Thread closed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How many times have i reported such threads..


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 6, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Mpokang Or Fancy
> 
> Best kernels for the gnex
> Using Mpokang atm

Click to collapse



Just flashed Mpokang actually ? really liking it!

I also just switched to ART and me likey! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> I don't see how deleting the adb path directory from environmental variables will screw your PC...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, while setting up Java I deleted everything from path variable and added the location of bin folder java(my friend told me to do that)


Then I realized we actually use semicolon for that :|

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Seraz007 (Dec 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> There is no "best kernel" or "best ROM".
> 
> Thread closed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't say best "kernel" :sly: :what:


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2013)

roofrider said:


> He doesn't remember you.

Click to collapse




 Seriously? I refuse to believe that






Gogeta said:


> No, while setting up Java I deleted everything from path variable and added the location of bin folder java(my friend told me to do that)
> 
> 
> Then I realized we actually use semicolon for that :|
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh God.. You got to be kidding me. Give your friend a bloody slap 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.Cadro (Dec 6, 2013)

Prawesome said:
			
		

> Seriously? I refuse to believe that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah don't believe everything you read. 

Senior Moderator


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol, I knew you wouldn't. I was just kidding there..  When did you become Senior Moderator?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpiritFyre (Dec 6, 2013)

pokes the frat

☆★sent from my Grawring 1337 s4★☆


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> pokes the frat
> 
> ☆★sent from my Grawring 1337 s4★☆

Click to collapse



Hey there!

How are you doing?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Dec 7, 2013)

R.I.P. Scott, sorry for your loss boss Apex, R.I.P. Nelson Mandela, one of the greatest freedom fighter ever lived

Sent from my E151


----------



## veeman (Dec 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> R.I.P. Scott, sorry for your loss boss Apex, R.I.P. Nelson Mandela, one of the greatest freedom fighter ever lived
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



What weight class was he in? I don't remember seeing him in UFC.


----------



## Groot (Dec 7, 2013)

Lol veeman, not the literal fighter, he fought for the equality of black and white

Sent from my E151


----------



## E.Cadro (Dec 7, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Lol, I knew you wouldn't. I was just kidding there..  When did you become Senior Moderator?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A few weeks ago.



Ichigo said:


> Yo man. Haven't seen you in a while. How have you been.

Click to collapse



Doing well, Thanks.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Dec 7, 2013)

Doing good. Got a tablet 3 7.0 and a galaxy s4 xD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Dec 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Great!
> Congrats on becoming a Senior Mod! Just keep in mind...... never mind.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



:sly: :sly: :sly: :sly: :sly: :sly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Doing good. Got a tablet 3 7.0 and a galaxy s4 xD
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ooh, nice. I've heard good things about the tab 3.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Dec 7, 2013)

getting cold in here, chirstmas time is in the air already, good afternoon frat


----------



## SpiritFyre (Dec 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ooh, nice. I've heard good things about the tab 3.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



An oversized s4 xD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 7, 2013)

Samsung phones are very very oversized sometimes
Like note 3

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Samsung phones are very very oversized sometimes
> Like note 3
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Not really that big... But that's just me maybe 

Good morning.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Dec 7, 2013)

Someday I wanna buy those high-end devices so that I could finally experience more advanced ROMs than the JB 4.1.2 

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Someday I wanna buy those high-end devices so that I could finally experience more advanced ROMs than the JB 4.1.2
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



One day u will proper eren. Just keep up the hard work at school and u can get any phone u want 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dammit there's been so much homework I couldn't study for day after tomorrow's test 
I spent 4 hours on homework and could spend only 1/2 hour on studies


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Dammit there's been so much homework I couldn't study for day after tomorrow's test
> I spent 4 hours on homework and could spend only 1/2 hour on studies

Click to collapse



You have to learn to manage your time better.  
I'd do the more important thing first if I face such a situation as well. 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 7, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> You have to learn to manage your time better.
> I'd do the more important thing first if I face such a situation as well.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Both are equally important coz both contribute to out overall grade


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Both are equally important coz both contribute to out overall grade

Click to collapse



I suppose you could ask for a one day extension on that homework, after school or during any break time. It'd only be reasonable.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Groot (Dec 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> One day u will proper eren. Just keep up the hard work at school and u can get any phone u want
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Yes sir i really will 

Good morning frat!

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello Eren!

How are you today?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Dec 8, 2013)

Doin' great, just chilling and watching nba games, how about you pizza?

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Doin' great, just chilling and watching nba games, how about you pizza?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



What game? I'm watching the Bulls. In going next Saturday

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Doin' great, just chilling and watching nba games, how about you pizza?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Working on an update for my ROM.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Dec 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What game? I'm watching the Bulls. In going next Saturday
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Spurs vs. pacers... Excited for the laker match tomorrow

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Working on an update for my ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You can do it matey

Sent from my E151


----------



## Apex (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't remember. Why?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Almost 1 Year quote... almost. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 8, 2013)

Morning boss apex and ichi

Sent from my E151


----------



## Groot (Dec 8, 2013)

How are you guys doing?

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 8, 2013)

Apex said:


> Almost 1 Year quote... almost.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello Mr. Apex!

How are you today?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> You can do it matey
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Thanks Eren 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Dec 8, 2013)

Prelims are fast approaching, need to double time in studying this week...

Sent from my E151


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 8, 2013)

It's 1:21am and I just woke up!  

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## roofrider (Dec 8, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> It's 1:21am and I just woke up!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



1 hr and 39 mins short of the witching hour.. hmm..



.... hmm...













hmm...






































hmm...









...
 And that isn't the sound of a hummer btw.


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 8, 2013)

State elections in India and the news channels are ONLY talking and "debating" about which political party is better. That's it. No other news. What has journalism gotten into:banghead:


----------



## Groot (Dec 8, 2013)

Better watch adventure time teejay the deejay

Sent from my E151


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 8, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Better watch adventure time teejay the deejay
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Lol  listening to songs is much better


----------



## Groot (Dec 8, 2013)

Agree... 

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol the Browns suck.

Click to collapse



No we don't :evil:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No we don't :evil:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Do you know this guy?







Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Do you know this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hes my cousin 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2013)

Since when did xda incorporate the "remove your thanks" option?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2013)

What's up guys?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello Apex, Axis.

How are you guys?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello Apex, Axis.
> 
> How are you guys?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm good. Just browsing the N5 forums looking for something good to flash 







Ichigo said:


> Hey guy.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram. Just do it!

Click to collapse



What's up man. 
Doing good?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm good. Just browsing the N5 forums looking for something good to flash
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you tried CM11?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, hadn't noticed. Life, 'n sh¡t... ya know. :screwy:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Doing great.
> I'm just playing some 3DS with my siblings.  I swear video games hate me. :/
> 
> Follow me on Instagram. Just do it!

Click to collapse



Lol I only play battlefield 4 and Assassin's Creed V Black Flag.






Android Pizza said:


> Have you tried CM11?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I haven't. I'm still on stock 4.4.1 with root and custom recovery. I may just hold out until slim puts out the first build with trds. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I haven't. I'm still on stock 4.4.1 with root and custom recovery. I may just hold out until slim puts out the first build with trds.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I haven't tried Slim myself, but I've heard great things about it :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah, I understand.
> How have you been doing? How's the family?
> 
> Follow me on Instagram. Just do it!

Click to collapse



Doing well, thanks. Except I think I may have broken my goddamned ankle yesterday in this ice storm. I was helping my neighbor get his car to start and out of his driveway, and when finished I busted @$$ crossing the street. I guess my foot decided it wanted to meet my ear and hang out for a few seconds. As they say, "no good deed goes without punishment".


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I haven't tried Slim myself, but I've heard great things about it :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Slim is about the only ROM I'll actually stay on. Its always solid. Even beta builds. I'm just waiting for them to implement a few features. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 9, 2013)

Anybody in the USA that hasn't done a KitKat bar n7 code pm me. I've got a few extra that I can't use because u can only win once so I don't wanna keep entering codes and waste them. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 9, 2013)

Apex said:


> Doing well, thanks. Except I think I may have broken my goddamned ankle yesterday in this ice storm. I was helping my neighbor get his car to start and out of his driveway, and when finished I busted @$$ crossing the street. I guess my foot decided it wanted to meet my ear and hang out for a few seconds. As they say, "no good deed goes without punishment".

Click to collapse



Ouch! That sucks. :/
I injure my ankle very often, mostly during the soccer season. The worst part about the injury is that it'll last a long time.


----------



## Apex (Dec 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Slim is about the only ROM I'll actually stay on. Its always solid. Even beta builds. I'm just waiting for them to implement a few features.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try out Carbon, if you've not before. I (and this is strictly MY personal opinion) prefer it over Slim, CM, and others. 

EDIT: Team Carbon may still be working on a 4.4 version of their ROM. If it's not released yet, stay tuned. If so, give it a whirl.

Ol' Apex approves this damn thing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Slim is about the only ROM I'll actually stay on. Its always solid. Even beta builds. I'm just waiting for them to implement a few features.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have u tried Cataclysm? I keep finding myself coming back to that with faux.

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 9, 2013)

Apex said:


> Try out Carbon, if you've not before. I (and this is strictly MY personal opinion) prefer it over Slim, CM, and others.
> 
> EDIT: Team Carbon may still be working on a 4.4 version of their ROM. If it's not released yet, stay tuned. If so, give it a whirl.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




BD does not approve.
Slim ROM is best ROM! 


(I still think slim is the best but I'm kidding actually. ROM preference is highly subjective)


Also... Hello frat
Lurkers will be shot on sight.


----------



## roofrider (Dec 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Anybody in the USA that hasn't done a KitKat bar n7 code pm me. I've got a few extra that I can't use because u can only win once so I don't wanna keep entering codes and waste them.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



You won an N7? You haz 2 nao?


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> BD does not approve.
> Slim ROM is best ROM!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello BD

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 9, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> BD does not approve.
> Slim ROM is best ROM!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup BD! How you doin?

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2013)

Apex said:


> Try out Carbon, if you've not before. I (and this is strictly MY personal opinion) prefer it over Slim, CM, and others.
> 
> EDIT: Team Carbon may still be working on a 4.4 version of their ROM. If it's not released yet, stay tuned. If so, give it a whirl.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill give it a whirl if i see it brother. I liked it on my s3. I'm sure It'll be cool on the n5. 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Have u tried Cataclysm? I keep finding myself coming back to that with faux.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



I haven't actually. All I've done with this phone is root and add a custom recovery. But I might as well just start experimenting eh? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> You won an N7? You haz 2 nao?

Click to collapse



No I won 5 bucks in Google play credit. But once you win you will never win again. I could enter a bunch if new emails and address but if I win they send it to the address u provided. So I'd have to use someone's address I trust. I'd rather just hook u guys up

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> I haven't actually. All I've done with this phone is root and add a custom recovery. But I might as well just start experimenting eh?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Crack flashing is fun on a nexus 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

---------- Post added 9th December 2013 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 8th December 2013 at 11:59 PM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Ill give it a whirl if i see it brother. I liked it on my s3. I'm sure It'll be cool on the n5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Crack flashing is fun on a nexus 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Crack flashing is fun on a nexus
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



That's what I hear haha. I'll more than likely flash something this coming weekend. :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That's what I hear haha. I'll more than likely flash something this coming weekend. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I updated to stock 4.4.1 and tried to stay stock but that only lasted about 2 days lol. Faux gives me 5.5 hours sot where as stock gives me 4.25 hours sot

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I updated to stock 4.4.1 and tried to stay stock but that only lasted about 2 days lol. Faux gives me 5.5 hours sot where as stock gives me 4.25 hours sot
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



That sounds awesome. What do you usually use your sot for though? I'm constantly using the square app or YouTube and a LOT of internet time. Plus a sh1t ton of texting and emailing. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 9, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> That sounds awesome. What do you usually use your sot for though? I'm constantly using the square app or YouTube and a LOT of internet time. Plus a sh1t ton of texting and emailing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hangouts, xda, emails, and lots of surfing the web. I use my phone more for entertainment rather then calls and texting lol. BTW I need to get a big bottle of the Carmel apple. I got a couple of the unitank minis and I love them. But I still can't find a better liquid then the Carmel apple. Its perfect 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## roofrider (Dec 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No I won 5 bucks in Google play credit. But once you win you will never win again. I could enter a bunch if new emails and address but if I win they send it to the address u provided. So I'd have to use someone's address I trust. I'd rather just hook u guys up

Click to collapse



Oh didn't know that, that contest is still going on there huh. It ended on the 15th of last month here.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Oh didn't know that, that contest is still going on there huh. It ended on the 15th of last month here.

Click to collapse



Really??? Hmmm maybe it's over

Edit: Ends January 31st 2014 here

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 9, 2013)

What contest?


----------



## roofrider (Dec 9, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> What contest?

Click to collapse



It's over so don't bother 
http://www.kitkat.in/

Wow! Just came across this one. 
Winners Of KitKat's Nexus Promo In India Are Getting 2012 Nexus 7 Tablets Instead Of The 2013 Model Like Everyone Else



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Really??? Hmmm maybe it's over
> Edit: Ends January 31st 2014 here

Click to collapse



I wish it was still on here.  Got tired of eating the kitkats though lol.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 9, 2013)

roofrider said:


> It's over so don't bother
> http://www.kitkat.in/
> 
> Wow! Just came across this one.
> Winners Of KitKat's Nexus Promo In India Are Getting 2012 Nexus 7 Tablets Instead Of The 2013 Model Like Everyone Else

Click to collapse



Wow that's crazy 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Groot (Dec 9, 2013)

Kitkats... Hmm yumyum, wish i couldve won cuz i wanna buy me a paid app, hi guys

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2013)

AOSP 4.4 + gravitybox FTW. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## Groot (Dec 9, 2013)

Wut is that?

Hi dn

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 9, 2013)

Exposed module

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Groot (Dec 9, 2013)

Xposed you mean, oww okay, never heard of it as I'm on LITECM7 FTW!!!

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 9, 2013)

MIUI here 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Wut is that?
> 
> Hi dn
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



AOSP is pure google. 
Gravitybox is an xposed module. 

Hello  



So I'm planning to get a surface 2 (not the pro 2) as my media consumption/productivity tablet. Hopefully I can get one less than $400 here. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## hanisod (Dec 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> AOSP is pure google.
> Gravitybox is an xposed module.
> 
> Hello
> ...

Click to collapse


@thom109 has one I guess 
The first one, not the second generation. And he really likes it 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Groot (Dec 9, 2013)

Rich guys...

Sent from my E151


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> AOSP is pure google.
> Gravitybox is an xposed module.
> 
> Hello
> ...

Click to collapse



GravityBox used to give me many lags :-/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> BD does not approve.
> Slim ROM is best ROM!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slim best Android ROM all other ROM suck all your base are belong to us overninethousand

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> BD does not approve.
> Slim ROM is best ROM!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slim best Android ROM all other ROM suck all your base are belong to us overninethousand

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> BD does not approve.
> Slim ROM is best ROM!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slim best Android ROM all other ROM suck all your base are belong to us overninethousand

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> BD does not approve.
> Slim ROM is best ROM!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slim best Android ROM all other ROM suck all your base are belong to us overninethousand

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Rich guys...
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Lol I'm not even close to rich. 
I don't even own a car. 

I'm just single and employed without outside responsibilities so all my money is for me and the crappy government. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------




hanisod said:


> @thom109 has one I guess
> The first one, not the second generation. And he really likes it
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't find a local online merchant, even in the grey market that sells one. 

I did saw someone sell the surface 2 pro for $1800. I was like holy $h!ks that's almost double the US price and it doesn't even come with the touch keyboard. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hangouts, xda, emails, and lots of surfing the web. I use my phone more for entertainment rather then calls and texting lol. BTW I need to get a big bottle of the Carmel apple. I got a couple of the unitank minis and I love them. But I still can't find a better liquid then the Carmel apple. Its perfect
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Unitank minis are pretty sweet tanks :thumbup: I just got me a few of those as well and a protank 3 

But yea man I'll get that bottle made up sometime today. But you really should consider ordering over $50. It's cheaper in the long run. Also, we're having a sale either this week or the week of Christmas, so most things in the shop will be nice and cheap 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> AOSP 4.4 + gravitybox FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> [This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

Click to collapse



GravityBox is the bomb :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> GravityBox is the bomb :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fo shizzle. 



I'm getting my first credit card in a few days or a week at max. 
I'm hoping to build a responsible financial future. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## hanisod (Dec 9, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can't find a local online merchant, even in the grey market that sells one.
> 
> I did saw someone sell the surface 2 pro for $1800. I was like holy $h!ks that's almost double the US price and it doesn't even come with the touch keyboard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's too much 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 9, 2013)

Razor! said:


> He used to. He took a good amount of donations but never made any stable CM built for them.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse


@new Maclaw

Look I found him! Went around S3 Mini forums and saw his account isnt deleted yay!

Edit:Nope I didnt

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 9, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> @new Maclaw
> 
> Look I found him! Went around S3 Mini forums and saw his account isnt deleted yay!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link for his profile..


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 9, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Link for his profile..

Click to collapse



Cant Im on my tab 3 now. Look in S3 mini original development forums. Ull see alot of roms by him

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 9, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Cant Im on my tab 3 now. Look in S3 mini original development forums. Ull see alot of roms by him
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Wokay...  

Meanwhile I got my new Gaming Mouse.... Woo woo.. 







*Razor*!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 10, 2013)

hanisod said:


> That's too much
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea prices go nuts here. 
The N5 (32gb) is now worth $450 here in the grey markets. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




Razor! said:


> Wokay...
> 
> Meanwhile I got my new Gaming Mouse.... Woo woo..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice! 
Wired or wireless? How much? 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 10, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yea prices go nuts here.
> The N5 (32gb) is now worth $450 here in the grey markets.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wired. $55

*Razor*!


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Wired.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Deaf


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 10, 2013)

@DowntownJeffBrown can I have the Kikat bar instead? 

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 10, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown can I have the Kikat bar instead?
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse








 Where did the kitkats go?

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Groot (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol new maclaw is rocking the s3 mini development, my girlfriend has a s3 mini and she loves cm11 on it by maclaw

Sent from my E151


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 10, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Deaf

Click to collapse



wut ?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> wut ?

Click to collapse



I'm getting a reliance sim tomorrow, and they also have first month free 1 gb 3g data offer for free on android! 
Just one question, the website says 1 gb data is for 156 rs

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 10, 2013)

Razor! said:


> wut ?

Click to collapse



Tell

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------


Guys! I gave the voice and did the video! check it out  
( the voice is modified ofcourse! )

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------


Guys! I gave the voice and did the video! check it out  
( the voice is modified ofcourse! )


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 10, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I'm getting a reliance sim tomorrow, and they also have first month free 1 gb 3g data offer for free on android!
> Just one question, the website says 1 gb data is for 156 rs
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Yeah prices have been increased recently:banghead:

*Razor*!


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 10, 2013)

Aww sheit!

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sup Frat! Why the Frat is so quiet today?

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## cascabel (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Sup Frat! Why the Frat is so quiet today?
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Everyone's hiding from... *goes back to hiding*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 11, 2013)

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Cats Cats everywhere!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Cats Cats everywhere!

Click to collapse



You are always within 25 yards of a cat. We just don't like to let people see us unless we want them too :sly:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> We just don't like to let people see us unless we want them too
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Because they know they look ugly and dirty


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Because they know they look ugly and dirty

Click to collapse



Yea ok

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just realized we're on our way to 50,000 posts :fingers-crossed::highfive:


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Because they know they look ugly and dirty

Click to collapse



Careful.


----------



## hanisod (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Because they know they look ugly and dirty

Click to collapse



How dare you? D:

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Because they know they look ugly and dirty

Click to collapse



 How dare you insult the kittehs?

Prepare to be clawed.






Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 11, 2013)

He's just jelly. Wouldn't u be if u were him 





>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 11, 2013)

This thread got interesting 
And this bug in my new rom sucks


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 11, 2013)

Ouch did your Rom Just update and the bug appeared? Or did u just flash that Rom as new?

Everyone lurvs teh kittehs 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> This thread got interesting
> And this bug in my new rom sucks

Click to collapse



I don't see it 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 11, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ouch did your Rom Just update and the bug appeared?
> 
> Everyone lurvs teh kittehs
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



I changed to another rom and now there's a white on white bug in a few places


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I changed to another rom and now there's a white on white bug in a few places

Click to collapse



Ah hmmm 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Because they know they look ugly and dirty

Click to collapse



Dread...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Because they know they look ugly and dirty

Click to collapse








In this case... your fingers

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> In this case... your fingers
> 
> wanna know more about me? click here

Click to collapse



Lololol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 11, 2013)

Starting to feel December is been a bad luck for me 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I changed to another rom and now there's a white on white bug in a few places

Click to collapse



Which one?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Starting to feel December is been a bad luck for me
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Not bad luck, you should think what are you saying.

This V V V V V V V V





wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Not bad luck, you should think what are you saying.
> 
> This V V V V V V V V
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I also meant that having bad luck in life

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

Just saw in Flipboard app that there is a rumor that nokia might make a Android phone code named Normandy. Its runs on android but its customized like amazon did with kindle fire. If they do make a android phone I might buy it. Had pretty good times with Nokia. 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

Just saw in Flipboard app that there is a rumor that nokia might make a Android phone code named Normandy. Its runs on android but its customized like amazon did with kindle fire. If they do make a android phone I might buy it. Had pretty good times with Nokia. 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, I know I probably come on here way too often to talk about how crappy life is treating my family, so I'll put this in a spoiler.



Spoiler






        Job interview today went as expected. I've never interviewed and NOT gotten the job. My streak continues. Not a great job, but it'll bring in a little more than what we have now. It's all because of my money green dress shirt and the Eldridge knot in my tie.
    




*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 11, 2013)

Running 4.4.1 on my device. 

*Razor*!


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, I know I probably come on here way too often to talk about how crappy life is treating my family, so I'll put this in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats mate...hope this helps you and the family. How's your wife doing?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Running 4.4.1 on my device.
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



Which device?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Which device?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy Grand duos 

*Razor*!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 11, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Samsung galaxy Grand duos
> 
> *Razor*!

Click to collapse



I'm running it on my gnex 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 11, 2013)

I didn't think it was necessary to flaunt nexus goodness, but since it is... 4.4.1 is very smooth on my Nexus 5. Not even worried about updating to 4.4.2.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 11, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I didn't think it was necessary to flaunt nexus goodness, but since it is... 4.4.1 is very smooth on my Nexus 5. Not even worried about updating to 4.4.2.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yeah latest slim build from today is really nice  (still 4.4.1 but who cares)

Also, dat sig 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I didn't think it was necessary to flaunt nexus goodness, but since it is... 4.4.1 is very smooth on my Nexus 5. Not even worried about updating to 4.4.2.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



4.4.2 is actually running perfect on my device. I love it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 12, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Which one?

Click to collapse



Reincarnation 







Ironman38102 said:


> Well I also meant that having bad luck in life
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sure? 
Didn't windows buy Nokia 
I don't think windows will let it run Android


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Dec 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Reincarnation
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's called Microsoft not windows and no Nokia will make a device that runs Android


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 12, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> It's called Microsoft not windows and no Nokia will make a device that runs Android

Click to collapse



Oh yeah sorry 
Microsoft 

Imo Microsoft won't let Nokia run Android


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Oh yeah sorry
> Microsoft
> 
> Imo Microsoft won't let Nokia run Android

Click to collapse



Yea I wouldn't think that they would allow it. But maybe money speaks cause lots of people would buy a Nokia that is higher end that runs Android :what:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Congrats mate...hope this helps you and the family. How's your wife doing?

Click to collapse



This snuck past me. Thanks!

The Wife goes into surgery on the 20th, and is understandably freaking out. Even more knowing I won't be home to take care of her when she gets released.

We'll get through it, just rough going until then. Our son is really feeling the weight of his worries.


How are you and yours?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, I know I probably come on here way too often to talk about how crappy life is treating my family, so I'll put this in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats and your wife is in my prayers with her surgery. Your a strong guy. The majority if people would crumble under what you do happily every day

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Congrats and your wife is in my prayers with her surgery. Your a strong guy. The majority if people would crumble under what you do happily every day
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



+1

God bless you. The amount of stress you have to live with on a daily basis is unimaginable.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> God bless you. The amount of stress you have to live with on a daily basis is unimaginable.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Congrats and your wife is in my prayers with her surgery. Your a strong guy. The majority if people would crumble under what you do happily every day
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Thank you both, too.

I'm now armed with Prozac, hydroxyzine and ativan for myself. I...


stopped handling it well. Lol. All good now.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 12, 2013)

Congrats, Jeremy 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mmmm Slim 4.4.2 is delicious.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------

So are the tamales I'm eating.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, I know I probably come on here way too often to talk about how crappy life is treating my family, so I'll put this in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still using the Eldridge knot? It's definitely eye catching, have you had many comments on it? Oh congrats :thumbup:

_ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _


----------



## Groot (Dec 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This snuck past me. Thanks!
> 
> The Wife goes into surgery on the 20th, and is understandably freaking out. Even more knowing I won't be home to take care of her when she gets released.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mr. Jeremy you have my prayers, may you be blessed... I really hate the fact that the nice people get hurt but the bad people are rejoicing with money from stealing. Lol. And i saw this saying in 9gag, "Don't steal... The government doesn't like competitions..." 

Good evening frat... Exams in 3 days, fast approaching!!!

Sent from my E151


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 12, 2013)

Stock Sony firmware is so smooth!  

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This snuck past me. Thanks!
> 
> The Wife goes into surgery on the 20th, and is understandably freaking out. Even more knowing I won't be home to take care of her when she gets released.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All our thoughts will be with you during this worrying time. And you've always been welcome to lay out your woes here, you know that. 

_ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _


----------



## Groot (Dec 12, 2013)

And mr. Jeremy remember we are brothers in here, I pray for you and your family to have a happy christmas day together! Regards to your family and take care always. God bless...

Sent from my E151


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 12, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Stock Sony firmware is so smooth!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hello, you! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yo J, 

Thoughts be with thee brother. 
Also I find myself baffled with ties and knots and **** lol. 

Great skill I would personally love to have



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, I know I probably come on here way too often to talk about how crappy life is treating my family, so I'll put this in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noice mate :thumbup::thumbup:
About the surgery, hope you guys will come through, like you always have 







Ironman38102 said:


> Well I also meant that having bad luck in life
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never ever, seriously? Microsoft using something Google makes? Highly doubt that.. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 12, 2013)

From FlipBoard, Android Authority

Report: Microsoft might actually let Nokia’s Android phone live

http://www.androidauthority.com/microsoft-android-nokia-live-323772/



Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Still using the Eldridge knot? It's definitely eye catching, have you had many comments on it? Oh congrats :thumbup:
> 
> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



There's a meme to be made there, but I don't always use the Eldridge knot (but when I do...)

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yo J,
> 
> Thoughts be with thee brother.
> Also I find myself baffled with ties and knots and **** lol.
> ...

Click to collapse









 The smartest looking tie knot I've known 

_ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 12, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> The smartest looking tie knot I've known
> 
> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



I buy those pre-tied ones because I'm so lazy. 

Seriously when i get home I'm gonna practise with a tie. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 12, 2013)

_akash said:


> hey potato...

Click to collapse



Ello, how is thee? 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 12, 2013)

Jeremy man, congrats on the job and fingers crossed for a speedy recovery  

Also, I'm getting a Lenovo tablet. Don't know which but will be getting 2 actually. Through a contest at parents workplace.


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 12, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ello, how is thee?
> 
> 
> 
> [This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

Click to collapse



Hi.

Haven't seen you in a while.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 12, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> This snuck past me. Thanks!
> 
> The Wife goes into surgery on the 20th, and is understandably freaking out. Even more knowing I won't be home to take care of her when she gets released.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Family id doing good. Teh wee lad is talking a lot lately and learning new stuff just like a sponge :highfive:


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 12, 2013)

Stock 4.4.2
What do you guys think? Is this good?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Stock 4.4.2
> What do you guys think? Is this good?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Looks great. That's what I got using pure stock. I get another hour screen on time using faux though, taking my n5 to 6 hours sot. I've even got 6.5 hours sot a few times. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Looks great. That's what I got using pure stock. I get another hour screen on time using faux though, taking my n5 to 6 hours sot. I've even got 6.5 hours sot a few times.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Awesome. I'll be flashing something different soon. Just haven't had time to really do anything lately except work and sleep. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Awesome. I'll be flashing something different soon. Just haven't had time to really do anything lately except work and sleep.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Stock 4.4.2
> What do you guys think? Is this good?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stop showing off 
I can only get 4hrs max on screen


Awesome batt life for a device with a average capacity battery






TeeJay!! said:


> Jeremy man, congrats on the job and fingers crossed for a speedy recovery
> 
> Also, I'm getting a Lenovo tablet. Don't know which but will be getting 2 actually. Through a contest at parents workplace.

Click to collapse



Get one of those tablet laptop hybrids from lenovo running core i5's



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Stop showing off
> I can only get 4hrs max on screen
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I won't show u my G2 battery stats then 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------

@jRi0T68 





>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2013)

The two Bobs... hilarious.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------





*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> The two Bobs... hilarious.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2013)

It's what we all wish we could do at work.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Stop showing off
> I can only get 4hrs max on screen
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think we get i5 processors here. The Max I've seen is Atom processor but I may be wrong.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm so bored, and Slimkat is so stable on my phone, that I'm now experimenting with slimkat on my son's GSII.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## _akash (Dec 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Ello, how is thee?
> 
> 
> 
> [This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

Click to collapse



All good.
How is you? Where is deadly?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 13, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I don't think we get i5 processors here. The Max I've seen is Atom processor but I may be wrong.

Click to collapse



High end convertible hybrids like the Dell XPS or something. 







_akash said:


> All good.
> How is you? Where is deadly?

Click to collapse



I don't know where that barnacle went, haven't heard from him since. 

I'm fine by the way. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2013)

Deadly went back home from university or something, and has no internet access. Miss the guy.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Deadly went back home from university or something, and has no internet access. Miss the guy.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



He does have internet, he just chose to leave his internet social connections to focus on his life

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 13, 2013)

Guess what potato's got? 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Guess what potato's got?
> 
> 
> 
> [This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

Click to collapse



Nice! Hope you enjoy ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 13, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> He does have internet, he just chose to leave his internet social connections to focus on his life
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the clarification. Hope he's doing well.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 13, 2013)

Any good rom recommendations for n7 2013?


----------



## dagger (Dec 13, 2013)

PAC MAN..

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Any good rom recommendations for n7 2013?

Click to collapse



Stock, slim, omni 

_ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _


----------



## dagger (Dec 13, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Stock, slim, omni
> 
> _ There is nothing insignificant in the world. It all depends on the point of view.
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe _

Click to collapse



Multibooting..

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Guess what potato's got?
> 
> 
> 
> [This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

Click to collapse



Good for you.

Now root it.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey, 

could somebody help me out here? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48444933


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 13, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey,
> 
> could somebody help me out here?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48444933

Click to collapse



I'm clueless. I've never really used the multi user option.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 13, 2013)

Potato congrats on the n7 I'm just running stock rooted on mine atm and I'm very happy with with it. But just like the n5 it's got a lot at great devs (basically the same ones) So really if you wanna start crack flashing now is the time. I tried almost everything then when 4.4.1 came I ended up sticking with it and I love it. I updated to 4.4.2 and I did put the GEl launcher on it but stock other than that. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions y'all. 

I'm running factory image of 4.4.2 with root and Franco kernel. 
This baby was rooted less than 30mins I bought it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 13, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions y'all.
> 
> I'm running factory image of 4.4.2 with root and Franco kernel.
> This baby was rooted less than 30mins I bought it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha I rooted my gnex immediately too 
Freedom ftw!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Potato congrats on the n7 I'm just running stock rooted on mine atm and I'm very happy with with it. But just like the n5 it's got a lot at great devs (basically the same ones) So really if you wanna start crack flashing now is the time. I tried almost everything then when 4.4.1 came I ended up sticking with it and I love it. I updated to 4.4.2 and I did put the GEl launcher on it but stock other than that.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



I hate GEL 
Also, what's crack flashing? Is that like flashing ROMs like drugs? Kinda like ORD? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 13, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Haha I rooted my gnex immediately too
> Freedom ftw!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus
> ...

Click to collapse









Haha lol... Actually more like trying different roms and kernels cause the nexus devices have so choices

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 13, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I reserve it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got to think from his perspective. He's got a really valid reason. I would have spammed with messages otherwise  Might have used the application which jRi0t mentions always 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone watched prisoners? Can anyone tell me why Hugh jackman wasn't taken off ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Dec 14, 2013)

Grats for the n7 potaytoe and morning guys p

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nah. He hates me and so he won't back.

Click to collapse



Who doesn't hate you lol







Eren Jaeger said:


> Grats for the n7 potaytoe and morning guys p
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Thanks and morning! 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 14, 2013)

Razor! said:


> Anyone watched prisoners? Can anyone tell me why Hugh jackman wasn't taken off ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which part ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Dec 14, 2013)

Pressure is in the air! 2 days before exams

Sent from my E151


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Pressure is in the air! 2 days before exams
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Pressure is always in the air at 1atm 







Ichigo said:


> Nah. He hates me and so he won't back.

Click to collapse



Everyone hates you

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 14, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Pressure is in the air! 2 days before exams
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



At 945hpA yes pressure exists

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Groot (Dec 14, 2013)

Okay geniuses 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 14, 2013)

Replace pressure with tension 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zephyr! (Dec 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Which part ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is part? 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Dec 14, 2013)

Pressure and tension, either way, they are problems

Sent from my E151


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Tags of this thread 0.0

beer, best thread on xda!, deathnotice01 iz bestestest, frat in the hat, i was here >:d ! muahahahaha, naked girls in here :d, not affiliated with the mafia, picking up chicks, potato wuz here!!!!!!, pulsedroid wants a title now!, quantumfoam - inhouse mod, rohin is lame, trolls, views do not necessarily represent those of xda, xda fraternity (one and the only)
*


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 14, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> *Tags of this thread 0.0
> 
> beer, best thread on xda!, deathnotice01 iz bestestest, frat in the hat, i was here >:d ! muahahahaha, naked girls in here :d, not affiliated with the mafia, picking up chicks, potato wuz here!!!!!!, pulsedroid wants a title now!, quantumfoam - inhouse mod, rohin is lame, trolls, views do not necessarily represent those of xda, xda fraternity (one and the only)
> *

Click to collapse



I'm lame ? K den ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm lame ? K den ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol Frat you want war with yakuza?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 14, 2013)

If I replace the fonts of gingerbread by fonts in KK will I be able to see these emojis

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 14, 2013)

Try it 

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 14, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm lame ? K den ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad, atleast we all hate itchy

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> If I replace the fonts of gingerbread by fonts in KK will I be able to see these emojis
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think you need either Google keyboard or hangouts installed since my friends on iOS can use these emojis too and my family running JB can see them as well

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 14, 2013)

Never gonna give you up!
Never gonna let you down!

Lol sup Frat

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 14, 2013)

The awesome moment when most of your friends fail an exam while you pass at just point :thumbup::thumbup::beer:

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 14, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Lol Frat you want war with yakuza?

Click to collapse



Won't happen 

_        “I stopped believing in Santa Claus when my mother took me to see him in a department store, and he asked for my autograph.” – Shirley Temple    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 15, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Won't happen
> 
> _        “I stopped believing in Santa Claus when my mother took me to see him in a department store, and he asked for my autograph.” – Shirley Temple    _

Click to collapse



Yup :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Dec 15, 2013)

50k post against 5k post, it's pretty much obvious

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2013)

Let's spam this thread more so we I can get the 50k post

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 15, 2013)

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Dec 15, 2013)

I want to eat spam now

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> I want to eat spam now
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Had some for breakfast, and some hotdogs too. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## cascabel (Dec 15, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Had some for breakfast, and some hotdogs too.
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Hotsilog?


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 15, 2013)

Hotspam you mean cassie, hello pizza

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 15, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hotspam you mean cassie, hello pizza
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Hi, how are you?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 15, 2013)

Spam spam spam..


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 15, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Hotsilog?

Click to collapse



Exactly, with eggs and margarine rice

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 15, 2013)

Soon much fake......
http://forum.xda-developer.info/2013/10/upgradeupdate-karbonn-a5-to-44-kitkat.html?m=1 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Soon much fake......
> http://forum.xda-developer.info/2013/10/upgradeupdate-karbonn-a5-to-44-kitkat.html?m=1
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



An attempt to harvest accounts, I assume?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi, how are you?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Feeling the pressure of the exam haha

Sent from my E151


----------



## veeman (Dec 16, 2013)

Prawesome said:


> Pressure is always in the air at 1atm
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, 1ATM is the pressure at an elevation of 0ft.


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 16, 2013)

Dead thread . Go up up and aw... up.


----------



## undercover (Dec 16, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Dead thread . Go up up and aw... up.

Click to collapse



I've eaten all da muffinz

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I've eaten all da muffinz
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your silly cupcakes can't eat muffins 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> I've eaten all da muffinz
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's not good, they'll give you indigestion 

_        “I stopped believing in Santa Claus when my mother took me to see him in a department store, and he asked for my autograph.” – Shirley Temple    _


----------



## undercover (Dec 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your silly cupcakes can't eat muffins
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



*you're 







jugg1es said:


> That's not good, they'll give you indigestion
> 
> _        “I stopped believing in Santa Claus when my mother took me to see him in a department store, and he asked for my autograph.” – Shirley Temple    _

Click to collapse



Coke fixes that. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> *you're
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*you

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> *you're
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gram of or can of? 

_        “I stopped believing in Santa Claus when my mother took me to see him in a department store, and he asked for my autograph.” – Shirley Temple    _


----------



## undercover (Dec 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> *you
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Depends how you read it. 







jugg1es said:


> Gram of or can of?
> 
> _        “I stopped believing in Santa Claus when my mother took me to see him in a department store, and he asked for my autograph.” – Shirley Temple    _

Click to collapse



Can of grams? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> Depends how you read it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The hybrid version


----------



## Groot (Dec 17, 2013)

suppp?!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 17, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> suppp?!

Click to collapse



That avatar....


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 17, 2013)

Hangouts!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 17, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> suppp?!

Click to collapse



Someone likes Hangouts

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Dec 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Someone likes Hangouts
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I HATE HANGOUTS!

Nvm my post....... Just lurking around

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 17, 2013)

undercover said:


> *you're
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pepsi.

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 17, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Pepsi.
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Nein.

Coke.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 17, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> suppp?!

Click to collapse




RohinZaraki said:


> That avatar....

Click to collapse



I love it ??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 18, 2013)

Went to In-N-Out...

Gave two of my cats some cheeseburger. They can haz.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 18, 2013)

It's gonna be a good night 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 18, 2013)

Need to add Dirty Rotten Scoundrels to the next set, lol. Great movies.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 18, 2013)

No doubt brother :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello guys, i love my avatar.

Sent from my E151


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 18, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hello guys, i love my avatar.
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Your a titan so your avatar should be your titan form

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Groot (Dec 18, 2013)

My avatar is a titan with a good facade...

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 18, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Went to In-N-Out...
> 
> Gave two of my cats some cheeseburger. They can haz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lucky Californian.

That place is one of the things I love about California

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lucky Californian.
> 
> That place is one of the things I love about California
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



BROTHER! Never tell a Cali boi he is lucky for living in California! They feed on us saying that. But Japan is cooler anyways 

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 19, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> BROTHER! Never tell a Cali boi he is lucky for living in California! They feed on us saying that. But Japan is cooler anyways
> 
> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.

Click to collapse



I'm confused

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 19, 2013)

2 bedroom apartment in a modest area is between $1200-$1500 USD/month.

I don't think we're lucky either.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello guys... Morning, exam is done!

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 19, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hello guys... Morning, exam is done!
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Good for you

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 19, 2013)

Ola pizza

Sent from my E151


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 19, 2013)

Ssup pizza, eren, everyone else 

Forum is stupid he says.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48625841 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the mouse pad sitting next to any computer used to maintain this forum is more intelligent than anyone who can't grasp the 10 post rule.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Dec 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm pretty sure the mouse pad sitting next to any computer used to maintain this forum is more intelligent than anyone who can't grasp the 10 post rule.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lmao. True. I take it you had another encounter with a 10-poster?


----------



## Groot (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi cassie mr jeremy teejay the deejay

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

Skin infection 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 19, 2013)

Poor gogeta

Sent from my E151


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 19, 2013)

cascabel said:


> Lmao. True. I take it you had another encounter with a 10-poster?

Click to collapse



I run a guide thread in the accessories forum... spam central. Least moderator traffic of anywhere, I think.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 19, 2013)

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol hahahahaha

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 19, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> 2 bedroom apartment in a modest area is between $1200-$1500 USD/month.
> 
> I don't think we're lucky either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dayum dude, that's expensive!! 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

Poop 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 19, 2013)

God damn parent teacher meeting happening day after and I'm screwed


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> God damn parent teacher meeting happening day after and I'm screwed

Click to collapse



Why so?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 19, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Why so?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not the most well behaved student and I don't complete homework on time and I'm really bad at Hindi


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm not the most well behaved student and I don't complete homework on time and I'm really bad at Hindi

Click to collapse



I had a few of those when I was in school. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm not the most well behaved student and I don't complete homework on time and I'm really bad at Hindi

Click to collapse



Quick, get some random adults and hire them to act as your parents for the PTC. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm not the most well behaved student and I don't complete homework on time and I'm really bad at Hindi

Click to collapse



As a parent, if you go into it acknowledging problems and proposing solutions, you're more likely to get in less trouble.

If your misbehavior is being caused by something else legitimately bothering you, bring that up to. No problem ever gets fixed without being exposed.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## kangerX (Dec 19, 2013)

Seems like i had been gone forever ?

sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal ! now Free


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I had a few of those when I was in school.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Similar to mine? 
What did your parents say after it? 







deathnotice01 said:


> Quick, get some random adults and hire them to act as your parents for the PTC.
> 
> 
> 
> [This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

Click to collapse




Lol that could work but my geography teacher has seen my mom before 






jRi0T68 said:


> As a parent, if you go into it acknowledging problems and proposing solutions, you're more likely to get in less trouble.
> 
> If your misbehavior is being caused by something else legitimately bothering you, bring that up to. No problem ever gets fixed without being exposed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't misbehave too much but teachers here are pretty screwed up 
Plus I have quite a history with the vice principal and headmistress which makes it worse


----------



## funnypharmacist (Dec 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm not the most well behaved student and I don't complete homework on time and I'm really bad at Hindi

Click to collapse



I can help you with Hindi. I have passed KOVID in Hindi, that is equal to Graduation in Hindi 







darkshadow246 said:


> Similar to mine?
> What did your parents say after it?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting!  We would like to hear about your pranks 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 19, 2013)

Psst..

^^His Hindi sucks.

*runs away*


----------



## roofrider (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello there fellas! All fine?

I would like to wipe something off my memory, so how do i go about doing that?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Hello there fellas! All fine?
> 
> I would like to wipe something off my memory, so how do i go about doing that?

Click to collapse



Watch "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" then build this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## roofrider (Dec 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Watch "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" then build this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha.. yea that'd work! If only i knew how to build it. 
Someone should create a guide for that.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 19, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Haha.. yea that'd work! If only i knew how to build it.
> Someone should create a guide for that.

Click to collapse



Haha...

Have u ever seen that movie? Its epic \?/

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## roofrider (Dec 19, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha...
> 
> Have u ever seen that movie? Its epic \?/
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5

Click to collapse



Yep! It's a great movie, Jim Carrey was excellent in it too!

Gotta go guys, hitting the sack.
Take care!


----------



## veeman (Dec 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm not the most well behaved student and I don't complete homework on time and I'm really bad at Hindi

Click to collapse



Nahi.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 19, 2013)

Guys Galaxy Ace 2 is okay to buy? I just want a phone that has a variety of rom development. Keep in mind my Budget is $150-180.

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Groot (Dec 19, 2013)

Buy a moto g

Sent from my E151


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 19, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Buy a moto g
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Nah no development plus in my country you dont find Motorola or HTC phones selling here. I think Ill go with ace 2.

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 20, 2013)

searching/thinking for a stage name is killing me. Im just gonna go with my own name. -_-


----------



## cascabel (Dec 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> searching/thinking for a stage name is killing me. Im just gonna go with my own name. -_-

Click to collapse



"tit master"?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 20, 2013)

cascabel said:


> "tit master"?

Click to collapse



"bawls licker"



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> searching/thinking for a stage name is killing me. Im just gonna go with my own name. -_-

Click to collapse



TeeJay...CeeJay...PeeJay...BeeJay...


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 20, 2013)

Also Deejay can be a great one

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 20, 2013)

funnypharmacist said:


> I can help you with Hindi. I have passed KOVID in Hindi, that is equal to Graduation in Hindi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah 
I'm not gonna take Hindi after 10th so I only have 4 months left 
Also she knows me for bringing a pendrive to school, getting into a fight and not submitting my book on time 







cascabel said:


> "tit master"?

Click to collapse



Best name ever


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, the day has come and it shall soon be upon us...

Waiting for my wife to be checked into surgery.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> searching/thinking for a stage name is killing me. Im just gonna go with my own name. -_-

Click to collapse



Yo Yo Bunny Singh

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, the day has come and it shall soon be upon us...
> 
> Waiting for my wife to be checked into surgery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck with everything. Your wife will be in my thought and prayers.

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus5


----------



## Tommy-Geenexus (Dec 20, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> TeeJay...CeeJay...PeeJay...BeeJay...

Click to collapse



CJ like in gta san andreas sounds

Sent from my Xperia™Z»4.3Leak«


----------



## cascabel (Dec 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, the day has come and it shall soon be upon us...
> 
> Waiting for my wife to be checked into surgery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't pray. But you and your family will be in my thoughts. I do hope everything works out fine. Goodluck jr.


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 20, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yo Yo Bunny Singh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hate that sorry excuse for a living b*t$%. 







jRi0T68 said:


> Well, the day has come and it shall soon be upon us...
> 
> Waiting for my wife to be checked into surgery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take my wishes with you mate.:beer:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 20, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, the day has come and it shall soon be upon us...
> 
> Waiting for my wife to be checked into surgery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My prayers be with you and your family. They really are.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 20, 2013)

You guys are awesome. Thank you. It truly amazes me how something as frivolous as the purpose of this site is can bring real connection and support from across the planet.

Strangely, I haven't even begun to get nervous or anxious. It feels like a long airplane flight... nothing to do but sit and pass the time.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Dec 20, 2013)

It'll be alright J! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 20, 2013)

Ugh... wife is fine but they can't proceed with surgery today. It's more complicated than originally thought, but she might keep all of both lungs. They just need to remove both, take out the mass, and reattach both lungs (possibly remove some depending on exact size/location of the mass).

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow. I've never heard of such a case before.  I really hope it all goes well whenever it's happening.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 20, 2013)

It'll be January sometime. She's going to be so mad that it isn't over yet.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Dec 21, 2013)

Lol. But she'll be home for Christmas, that's a good thing right? Yeah, would've been better to have had this thing behind you though.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah
Good that she'll be home.
Good that when I got a text to meet the surgeon in the lobby 1/4 through, she wasn't gone.
Good that she might retain more lung function.

Bad:
She'll have another month of waiting, a huge scar from her throat down (other procedure would have come in from the side under her arm), so much higher risk that it needs special approval from hospital admin.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello, morning everyone

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 21, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hello, morning everyone
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Good morning proper eren

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## roofrider (Dec 21, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> ...
> 
> Bad:
> She'll have another month of waiting, a huge scar from her throat down (other procedure would have come in from the side under her arm), so much higher risk that it needs special approval from hospital admin.

Click to collapse



That sucks. My dad has a pretty big scar from his bypass too, since it turned out to be an emergency they chose not to go with the original plan of doing a minimally invasive procedure. But his scar starts from upper chest and not right below the throat.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 21, 2013)

Tapatalk FCs whenever I open a PM 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Tapatalk FCs whenever I open a PM
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 Tapatalk hates you 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Groot (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello mr.jeff i have a throat ache

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hello mr.jeff i have a throat ache
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I hate sore throats they are the worst. Well toothaches are the worst and sore throats second 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 22, 2013)

I've never had a toothache 
I hate sour throats


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 22, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Tapatalk FCs whenever I open a PM
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I guess the pm subject is a long one. Check it on PC and delete the unnecessary " Re: " on the subject.


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I guess the pm subject is a long one. Check it on PC and delete the unnecessary " Re: " on the subject.

Click to collapse



Right!:thumbup:

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

My back feels like burning 
Looks like I won't be able to give tomorrow's exam:banghead:

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 22, 2013)

You have a burning back?!

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 22, 2013)

Burnt pain 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 22, 2013)

Why universal remotes are so hard to program? Just had to enter alot of codes to make it work on my satellite reciever :banghead:

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 23, 2013)

Christmas spirit I guess


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Hey! Where is everybody?!
> What's everybody up to these days?

Click to collapse



Yolo!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 23, 2013)

Yay! Going to Bali in 2 days! 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 23, 2013)

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------

http://www.creepypasta.com/

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think ill puke after seeing thia

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 23, 2013)

Meh. New job starts in 15 minutes. I wish they'd just pay me to sleep in the car.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Meh. New job starts in 15 minutes. I wish they'd just pay me to sleep in the car.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Haha don't we all wish that. Good luck and enjoy your first day 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha don't we all wish that. Good luck and enjoy your first day
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Get a job at UPS driving the 53' feeders (drop trailers).  Out here, they pull up at their pickup and often wait 3 hours for it to be loaded. Ocean container drivers get to do the same. Just nap in the cab while the shipper takes forever to figure his mess out. Lol

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 23, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Get a job at UPS driving the 53' feeders (drop trailers).  Out here, they pull up at their pickup and often wait 3 hours for it to be loaded. Ocean container drivers get to do the same. Just nap in the cab while the shipper takes forever to figure his mess out. Lol
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Haha I get plenty nap time this time of the year driving out here in the refinery. Not 3 hours though but a good hour nap twice a day while I'm being loaded depending what I'm hauling. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Groot (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello, happy holidays and merry christmas everyone

Sent from my E151


----------



## Groot (Dec 24, 2013)

Less than 6hours here before christmas, how are you guys doing?

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 24, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Get a job at UPS driving the 53' feeders (drop trailers).  Out here, they pull up at their pickup and often wait 3 hours for it to be loaded. Ocean container drivers get to do the same. Just nap in the cab while the shipper takes forever to figure his mess out. Lol
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Awesome job, you get to slack off and no one yells at you! 







Eren Jaeger said:


> Less than 6hours here before christmas, how are you guys doing?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I'm good, with the family now. 

Hope everyone's having a great time as well. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## Groot (Dec 24, 2013)

Same here dn, have a happy christmas!

Sent from my E151


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! Sorry I haven't been active here. I have no excuse. Been on other parts of the web.

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 24, 2013)

Hope everyone enjoys the holiday and stay warm 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays everyone 
(No happy holidays for me  )

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Dec 25, 2013)

★Merry★* 。 • ˚ ˚ ˛ ˚ ˛ •。* 。。
•。★Christmas★ 。 • ˚ ˚ ˛ ˚ ˛ • *
。 ° ˛˚˛ * ★and★˚ ˛ •˛•˚ *。˚ ˛
˚ ˛ •˛•˚ *。 ★Happy★˚ ˛ •˛•˚ *。
˚ ˛ •˛• ˚。 ° ˛˚★New★ ˚ ˛ •˛• ˚。
。 ° ˛˚˛ * 。 ° ˛ ★Year!★。*

Now that it's past midnight in the UK, I'll now say *Merry Christmas* to everyone in the frat 

May you all have a good time, have fun, enjoy a few drinks (or a few too many) and stay safe.

I know I don't drop by here very often anymore but as you're all awesome (well, some of you anyway ) I figured I'd pop in for a change 

*Merry Christmas to one and all!!!*

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas frat! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry christmas frat and everyone!

Sent from my E151


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Back home after a long time to wish ya'll a happy Christmas! Yay! :good:


----------



## scottspa74 (Dec 25, 2013)

Baaaaahh .........HUMBUG!!!!!!!  

Sent from my EVO 4G LTE using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 25, 2013)

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas frat. Have a wonderful holiday.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone! 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.

My son is laughing uncontrollably at the Chinese Christmas carols in "A Christmas Story".

*wipes prideful tear of joy from eye*

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas Frat  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 25, 2013)

Our "ninja cat", who has done immense harm on a few occasions, is now passive aggressively eating all the dry cat food just so the others can't get it. She's been eating off and on for 45 minutes. She's such a b#tch.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 25, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Our "ninja cat", who has done immense harm on a few occasions, is now passive aggressively eating all the dry cat food just so the others can't get it. She's been eating off and on for 45 minutes. She's such a b#tch.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ninja cat 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Powerhouse (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry christmas


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 25, 2013)

#MerryChristmas

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 25, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Merry Christmas Eve frat!
> @Apex @Axis_Drummer @QuantumFoam @ppero196 @Prawesome @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Deadly. @flastnoles01 @JRi0T86 @eep2378 @devstaff @Sleepy! @odetoandroid @SimonTS @Tezlastorme @LewisGauss @-Grift- @King ACE @X8invisible @whitest0rm @SammyDroidWiz @InfinityFTW @veeman @tobiascuypers @det1988 @mrappbrain @Soul Reaper @Lifehacker7 @joytoy28 @roofrider @Stereo8 @SpiritFyre @DowntownJeffBrown @percy_g2 @gadgetroid @fifa2151 @Wolf Pup @TeeJay!! @funnypharmacist @kangerX @Eren Jaeger @darkshadow246 @M_T_M @jugg1es @undercover @RohinZaraki

Click to collapse



You can't avoid failing even during the holiday season?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas all ? and thanks for the mention @Ichigo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 25, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone.

Click to collapse



It's alive O_O

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## roofrider (Dec 25, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> It's alive O_O
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Lol. Merry Xmas and happy holidays people!


----------



## hoaxdream (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 25, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2581614

Developers these days.

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 25, 2013)

I hope you've all had a good day and got everything you deserve for Christmas. :mrgreen:

I've had a wonderful day of eating, drinking and watching chops go wide eyed at his presents. 

Happy Christmas you bunch of trolls:mrgreen:

_        A lovely thing about Christmas is that it's compulsory, like a thunderstorm, and we all go through it together.
Garrison Keillor    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 25, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> You can't avoid failing even during the holiday season?
> 
> View attachment 2473919

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas guys. 

How is everyone?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks like the holiday season brings the frat together. Hope you all had a good Christmas.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 26, 2013)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Merry Christmas guys.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm at work stuffed with crapworks to read and evaluate. 

I enjoyed Christmas though, hope y'all did so as well. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 26, 2013)

Guess who?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 26, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Guess who?

Click to collapse



Steve Buscemi?

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## mrpostiga (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice team :laugh:


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 26, 2013)

mrpostiga said:


> Nice team :laugh:

Click to collapse



Haha lol. Kill yourself .


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 26, 2013)

A bit late but merry Christmas frat 
Didn't have any internet in my grandparents house


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> A bit late but merry Christmas frat
> Didn't have any internet in my grandparents house

Click to collapse



Merry Xmas to you also darkshadow 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Merry Xmas to you also darkshadow
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Hey 
How was your Christmas?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 26, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey
> How was your Christmas?

Click to collapse



It was really good I had an awesome day. How was yours?

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 26, 2013)

I just lost the game.....and now....

































So have you. (Mwhahaha) :what:

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 26, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> I just lost the game.....and now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It was really good I had an awesome day. How was yours?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



It was alright 
Kinda boring with my grandparents but wasn't too bad


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 28, 2013)

Turns out I might be able to get myself a phone again... been regretting leaving the phone scene since I sold my Galaxy Nexus and my OG Droid was dropped in water...

Now to figure out which one to get on a budget...

Also, sup frat


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Why'd you drop your phone in water?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Wasn't me... I trusted someone with it and... well, bad idea. Oh well, at least it was just my backup.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 28, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Turns out I might be able to get myself a phone again... been regretting leaving the phone scene since I sold my Galaxy Nexus and my OG Droid was dropped in water...
> 
> Now to figure out which one to get on a budget...
> 
> Also, sup frat

Click to collapse



Moto G? My friend has both the Moto X and G and sold the X cause he thinks the G is better. Gets crazy good battery

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Moto G? My friend has both the Moto X and G and sold the X cause he thinks the G is better. Gets crazy good battery
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



I thought he meant the Optimus G. But yea if you're on a tight budget then the Moto G is the right deal

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I thought he meant the Optimus G. But yea if you're on a tight budget then the Moto G is the right deal
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



I know that's what he meant but I was just suggesting that phone. Optimus G is nice to I had one  

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 28, 2013)

I wish I could, but I'm limited to $120 at the moment :/

Might (I don't want to) end up getting an iPhone because my whole family uses iOS and has a whole ecosystem built around iOS, so as much as I'd hate to I might end up getting one...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I wish I could, but I'm limited to $120 at the moment :/
> 
> Might (I don't want to) end up getting an iPhone because my whole family uses iOS and has a whole ecosystem built around iOS, so as much as I'd hate to I might end up getting one...

Click to collapse



Galaxy y?


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Galaxy y?

Click to collapse



Nah. I've decided on either an iPhone, Atrix HD or Evo 4G LTE. I'm not on a carrier at the moment so I don't care about carriers at the moment.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I wish I could, but I'm limited to $120 at the moment :/
> 
> Might (I don't want to) end up getting an iPhone because my whole family uses iOS and has a whole ecosystem built around iOS, so as much as I'd hate to I might end up getting one...

Click to collapse



Lol, the iPhone 3G or 4?

The Lumia 510 is also a stunning deal within your budget

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol, the iPhone 3G or 4?
> 
> The Lumia 510 is also a stunning deal within your budget
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Doesn't have many apps 
Just the basic ones


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 28, 2013)

Meep.
Meep.
Meep.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I wish I could, but I'm limited to $120 at the moment :/
> 
> Might (I don't want to) end up getting an iPhone because my whole family uses iOS and has a whole ecosystem built around iOS, so as much as I'd hate to I might end up getting one...

Click to collapse



That's the exact thought process that keeps the sheep herded.

Go Atrix HD, or hold off and save up for Moto G. Don't let Jobs win your soul.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm stuck. I need a laptop but I dunno if I have to go for Mac's or Windows ones. I need it for multimedia purposes.. music production n things and Macs are great for it. But then ill have to sacrifice learning more about Android because support on Macs is less IMO.. ( and its costlier too.. )


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2013)

Happy bday @LewisGauss, you quack


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I'm stuck. I need a laptop but I dunno if I have to go for Mac's or Windows ones. I need it for multimedia purposes.. music production n things and Macs are great for it. But then ill have to sacrifice learning more about Android because support on Macs is less IMO.. ( and its costlier too.. )

Click to collapse



If you'll just use it for multimedia then get a ultrabook from Lenovo or Acer with an i5 chip. 

Macs look good but the price per hardware ratio is way too low vs windows systems. 







RohinZaraki said:


> Happy bday @LewisGauss, you quack
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yipee, happy birthday
Now where dem ladies at



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yipee, happy birthday
> Now where dem ladies at
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @veeman, get in here and show Lewie a good time


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> If you'll just use it for multimedia then get a ultrabook from Lenovo or Acer with an i5 chip.
> 
> Macs look good but the price per hardware ratio is way too low vs windows systems.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ultra books from Lenovo? 

I heard Acer ain't that good. 

Also, happy birthday Lewis


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Ultra books from Lenovo?
> 
> I heard Acer ain't that good.
> 
> Also, happy birthday Lewis

Click to collapse



Yeah, those slim yoga series with touch panels. 

My mom has an Acer ultrabook, it's okay. But the new acer ultrabook with i7 haswell and metallic build is a macbook killer

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Dec 28, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> I'm stuck. I need a laptop but I dunno if I have to go for Mac's or Windows ones. I need it for multimedia purposes.. music production n things and Macs are great for it. But then ill have to sacrifice learning more about Android because support on Macs is less IMO.. ( and its costlier too.. )

Click to collapse



You can still install Linux on MacBooks.....
But ya I've heard that macs are excellent for multimedia stuff


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 28, 2013)

I use macs at work and I'd never trade them for a Windows device. 

Just that they don't have viruses that's the only plus point I can throw. 
I have more headaches on Macs than Windows systems 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yeah, those slim yoga series with touch panels.
> 
> My mom has an Acer ultrabook, it's okay. But the new acer ultrabook with i7 haswell and metallic build is a macbook killer
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Yoga laptops run the Windows RT and ive read that windows is planning to drop the OS. And tgey start at 57,000 induan rupees and thats heavy.







ABD EL HAMEED said:


> You can still install Linux on MacBooks.....
> But ya I've heard that macs are excellent for multimedia stuff

Click to collapse



Really now? Linux?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Dec 28, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Yoga laptops run the Windows RT and ive read that windows is planning to drop the OS. And tgey start at 57,000 induan rupees and thats heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes...Linux.....since you mentioned android development..............


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 28, 2013)

@Apex

I watched Monty Python, may I pledge now? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @Apex
> 
> I watched Monty Python, may I pledge now?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, you imbecile, you may not. 

IT'S NOT MONTY PYTHON YOU HAVE TO WATCH. :ROLLEYES:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk





veeman said:


> Omg!
> 
> Chi Delta Alpha = XDA
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ehmagerd took ye so long to realize that, ye noob. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh, my sister broke my earphones. Right one is still strong, left one is gone. Being in Saudi Arabia means I can't get anything decent from online though. I'll probably have to buy some Beats or something from a shop nearby. 
@jriot68 would be be raging at me if he were here atm. xD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't buy Beats! Instead, tell me what you can find on-line and in stores and I'll help narrow it down.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No, you imbecile, you may not.
> 
> IT'S NOT MONTY PYTHON YOU HAVE TO WATCH. :ROLLEYES:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





I'm confused.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You got the wrong idea.
I'll point you in the right direction.
National Lampoon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I bet you didn't realize that until just now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



K. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I bet you didn't realize that until just now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



K. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Dec 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> No, you imbecile, you may not.
> 
> IT'S NOT MONTY PYTHON YOU HAVE TO WATCH. :ROLLEYES:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shut up idjit. You only figured that out now. ? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 28, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol, the iPhone 3G or 4?
> 
> The Lumia 510 is also a stunning deal within your budget
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse





darkshadow246 said:


> Doesn't have many apps

Click to collapse



^ that's the reason I'm not getting one



jRi0T68 said:


> That's the exact thought process that keeps the sheep herded.
> 
> Go Atrix HD, or hold off and save up for Moto G. Don't let Jobs win your soul.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha true. Not sure yet. I'd like the HD but I've not heard very good things about the battery life.

I'll be ordering a phone tonight/tomorrow (probably). Let's hope I make a half-decent choice


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You got the wrong idea.
> I'll point you in the right direction.
> National Lampoon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have been a watcher of National Lampoon since I was a little guy

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I have been a watcher of National Lampoon since I was a little guy
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lies.


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> Lies.

Click to collapse



Nick Papageorgio says different.
----------




        He puts a dollar in, he wins a car.
    


Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Nick Papageorgio says different.
> ----------
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You still think this whole Frat thing is a Monty Python reference, son? ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 28, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> You still think this whole Frat thing is a Monty Python reference, son? ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. I think you're missing the point 

I asked Apex if I could pledge. Somehow a discussion started about Monty Python, and so Apex told me I could pledge when I watched it 

And that's a National Lampoon reference 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No. I think you're missing the point
> 
> I asked Apex if I could pledge. Somehow a discussion started about Monty Python, and so Apex told me I could pledge when I watched it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



K. ?

K for Keep trying, that is. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 29, 2013)

Sleepy! said:


> K. ?
> 
> K for Keep trying, that is. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I counted three in your post...what are you trying to pull? :sly:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Wait, are you saying it isn't a Monty Python reference? Because that changes everything.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



No, it's a National Lampoon movie that's being referenced 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2013)

Wait, there aren't any frats in Monty Python? ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 29, 2013)

Frats? Not sure. There is a ministry of silly walks, an argument bureau, a VERY questionable pet store, a naked guy playing a piano, oversized feet, etc. though.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Frats? Not sure. There is a ministry of silly walks, an argument bureau, a VERY questionable pet store, a naked guy playing a piano, oversized feet, etc. though.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Frats are mostly an American thing...

I've only watched 1½ of the Python movies, though, so I wouldn't know for sure. (If they refer to frats in Python movies)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 29, 2013)

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 29, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Don't buy Beats! Instead, tell me what you can find on-line and in stores and I'll help narrow it down.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Why no beats?


----------



## roofrider (Dec 29, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> Why no beats?

Click to collapse



A similar reason as to why we don't endorse iPhones here?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello my frat brothers 

Hows everyone doing?

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Lol, the iPhone 3G or 4?
> 
> The Lumia 510 is also a stunning deal within your budget
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



No no no no no no to Lumia 510, that phone brings you headaches and hypertension. Only 1.3 GB memory and cannot be expanded. 

I would suggest the Pico. It has wonderful development.






darkshadow246 said:


> Doesn't have many apps
> Just the basic ones

Click to collapse




Exactly. 




TeeJay!! said:


> I'm stuck. I need a laptop but I dunno if I have to go for Mac's or Windows ones. I need it for multimedia purposes.. music production n things and Macs are great for it. But then ill have to sacrifice learning more about Android because support on Macs is less IMO.. ( and its costlier too.. )

Click to collapse




Mac!!

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> A similar reason as to why we don't endorse iPhones here?

Click to collapse



But but.. I heard it has good bass bla bla bla.. 
Pretty good for DJ's.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 29, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> But but.. I heard it has good bass bla bla bla..
> Pretty good for DJ's.

Click to collapse



It has but my sony mdr's at $35 sounds a hella lot better

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 29, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> It has but my sony mdr's at $35 sounds a hella lot better
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Oh yeah? My Wolf Corporation MDR-5XD3s at $0.01 sound even amazingerer!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh yeah? My Wolf Corporation MDR-5XD3s at $0.01 sound even amazingerer!

Click to collapse



I'll buy 1,or 2 or a thousand then I shall rule humanity with my superior sound emulating devices. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> But but.. I heard it has good bass bla bla bla..
> Pretty good for DJ's.

Click to collapse



Beats are actually quite good. But people hate because they're heavily oriented towards rap and bass heavy music. That and they're expensive.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 29, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> But but.. I heard it has good bass bla bla bla..
> Pretty good for DJ's.

Click to collapse



 Beats are pure And utter crap bottom line. Get yourself a nice set of cans. Took me 4 sets to find the right ones for me but I finally settled on Sony mdr1r's. Btw I thought DJs needed Good overall sound not just bass :what:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Beats are pure And utter crap bottom line. Get yourself a nice set of cans. Took me 3 sets to find the right ones for me but I finally settled on Sony mdr1r's. Btw I thought DJs needed Good overall sound not just bass :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Dinosaurs like the sound of dropping the bass cos they stomp a lot.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> Beats are actually quite good. But people hate because they're heavily oriented towards rap and bass heavy music. That and they're expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No they are not quite good compared to other headphones. With Beats At least the ones I've heard they are meant to play really loud with good bass. So if that's what you after Beats are perfect. The only thing good in them is the bass. My Sony's were just as expensive and blow the Beats I had away. Here is what I have currently http://m.store.sony.com/products/27-MDR1R but u can get them much cheaper in Amazon. Lots of cheaper ones on Amazon that are supposedly much better.

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




Wolf Pup said:


> Dinosaurs like the sound of dropping the bass cos they stomp a lot.

Click to collapse



That's true but other cans have great bass also. Plus they have great mids and highs. Beats are sold for the brand name not for quality. Most people I see wearing Beats don't even have them on. They have them swinging around their neck while trying to keep their pants from falling down 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## cascabel (Dec 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Dinosaurs like the sound of dropping the bass cos they stomp a lot.

Click to collapse



This. Just...this. I'm using Phillips btw.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown;48930301}

That's true but other cans have great bass also. Plus they have great mids and highs. Beats are sold for the brand name not for quality. Most people I see wearing Beats don't even have them on. They have them swinging around their neck while trying to keep their pants from falling down :p:p:p

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> xD
> I'd only get Beats if 1. They were selling proper cheap. 2. ...Oh wait there is no 2.
> 
> Sup Jeff?

Click to collapse


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 29, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Lol I'm surprised my pledge wasn't revoked. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



I forgot I used to do that ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 29, 2013)

Man just saw how the voices of GTA5 supporting and main characters look in real life and ALL of them look same in gta as they look in real life. 0.0


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 29, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Man just saw how the voices of GTA5 supporting and main characters look in real life and ALL of them look same in gta as they look in real life. 0.0

Click to collapse









Gaming thread :sly:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 29, 2013)

Wasssuup! Long time since I've last been on XDA! Finnaly got rid off my iPhone and got a Sony Xperia Z1 for Christmas! + Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 for my bday (btw told you about it the same day I got it) :3

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 29, 2013)

veeman said:


> Beats are actually quite good. But people hate because they're heavily oriented towards rap and bass heavy music. That and they're expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The more recent Beats models get decent reviews, but as a whole there are always better choices for the money. Every pair I've ever listened to had bloated bass that muddied the mids, and lackluster highs. I love bass heavy music, but Beats don't do it justice. You miss out on everything else in the music with Beats.

No good for DJs.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 29, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> xD
> I'd only get Beats if 1. They were selling proper cheap. 2. ...Oh wait there is no 2.
> 
> Sup Jeff?

Click to collapse



Hey pup how have u been? 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## veeman (Dec 29, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I forgot I used to do that ?

Click to collapse



Who are you? ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Dec 29, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> Wasssuup! Long time since I've last been on XDA! Finnaly got rid off my iPhone and got a Sony Xperia Z1 for Christmas! + Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 for my bday (btw told you about it the same day I got it) :3
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Almost didn't recognize you without that Jobs avatar you had earlier.

Wait, i still don't know who you are. 

WTF!! Didn't you just change your name? Or am i hallucinating real bad? Sh*t!


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 29, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Almost didn't recognize you without that Jobs avatar you had earlier.
> 
> Wait, i still don't know who you are.
> 
> WTF!! Didn't you just change your name? Or am i hallucinating real bad? Sh*t!

Click to collapse



Some ppl call it MikeChannon fever xD

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> @Judge Joseph Dredd
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Yes..... you called?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Dec 30, 2013)

Good morning frat 

I haven't been around much lately, College Exams and Assignments. 

Btw I got my S 3 replaced by Samsung. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## SpiritFyre (Dec 30, 2013)

Happy holidays frat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Dec 30, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Happy holidays frat
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy Holidays to you too. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> But but.. I heard it has good bass bla bla bla..
> Pretty good for DJ's.

Click to collapse



I prefer Sennheisers 
I'm extremely happy with my earphones


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I prefer Sennheisers
> I'm extremely happy with my earphones

Click to collapse



Had had some of those :thumbup: 

These ones... Sennheiser HD 558 Headphones by Sennheiser http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FEEY9A/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_xCoWsb1CD3Q33

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd prefer AKG over beats anytime. I was just asking  Beats is only for show. I have a fake beats which gives the same sound as the original.
You people should check out Bose. Indian company but a world leader.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a old pair of bose headphone(best sound so far ive ever experienced )  and a pair of beats solo hd which im having to ship into get repaired (personally I won them, never wouldve bought them) and a pair of skullcandy hash ( for bike riding and such to not ruin my bose lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 30, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> I have a old pair of bose headphone(best sound so far ive ever experienced )  and a pair of beats solo hd which im having to ship into get repaired (personally I won them, never wouldve bought them) and a pair of skullcandy hash ( for bike riding and such to not ruin my bose lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



See?? Bose! 
Also, I bought a fake Skullkandy in-ear ones. Pretty awesome!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 30, 2013)

TeeJay!! said:


> See?? Bose!
> Also, I bought a fake Skullkandy in-ear ones. Pretty awesome!!

Click to collapse



I has some Bose they were my first nice set of cans ever. Second hand from my dad 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## SpiritFyre (Dec 30, 2013)

Lol at fake.. why buy fake when skullcandy is cheap anyways?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 30, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Lol at fake.. why buy fake when skullcandy is cheap anyways?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because the fake one is even cheaper


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 30, 2013)

Just got home from relatives for the weekend and found a package waiting for me: an iKross USB OTG multi card reader. It fits with my Neo Hybrid case on my Nexus 5 (thread created in N5 accessories forum already).

Very pleased as I can now transfer my totally-legally-downloaded music to microsd to use in my audio rig (phones suck for audio, IMO).

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 30, 2013)

SpiritFyre said:


> Lol at fake.. why buy fake when skullcandy is cheap anyways?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



2$. Can it get any cheaper?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just got home from relatives for the weekend and found a package waiting for me: an iKross USB OTG multi card reader. It fits with my Neo Hybrid case on my Nexus 5 (thread created in N5 accessories forum already).
> 
> Very pleased as I can now transfer my totally-legally-downloaded music to microsd to use in my audio rig (phones suck for audio, IMO).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could try viper4android and poweramp on your phone 
It'll take some time to get a perfect EQ that suits your earphones but it really improves the clarity


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 30, 2013)

Talking about headphones, I ordered these yesterday 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You could try viper4android and  on your phone
> It'll take some time to get a perfect EQ that suits your earphones but it really improves the clarity

Click to collapse



Welcome to audio school, brother. Lol.

Neutron>PlayerPro>PowerAmp, etc. I've paid for and used all 3.

It's not the App. I've used Viper and other audio mods. It's the DAC/amp which aren't of the highest quality, nor are they properly shielded so you get a noisy signal.

Plus, it can't compare to using a dedicated DAP with an external headphone amp.





I'll put it this way, IMO, my Rockbox'ed Sansa Clip Zip (a great player with Rockbox installed, look it up on Head-Fi or any other audio forum) has a better output than my old voodoo sound enabled Vibrant, and then I add in a Fiio E11 amp, resulting in the best sq you can get out of a rig for under $200.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

Morning fratters >

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 30, 2013)

I used to be pretty crazy about audio quality, now I just listen to music with my headset because I can't be bothered... it sucked going back but I don't want to spend more money on headphones when I don't even have a phone at the moment and need (or better said desperately want) a new CPU + Cooler for my desktop... getting bored of my Phenom II X4... I want me an FX-8350 OC'd to 4.5 GHz... oh well, gotta settle for what I've got.

That said, I never ended up buying a phone. I want an iSheep, but at the same time I love android... caught in the middle. My list has changed to: Galaxy S II (AT&T/Sprint, screen resolution kinda sucks though), Atrix HD, iPhone 4, Evo 4G LTE, maybe something like a Nexus 4... I really don't know. I'm crazy indecisive.


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I used to be pretty crazy about audio quality, now I just listen to music with my headset because I can't be bothered... it sucked going back but I don't want to spend more money on headphones when I don't even have a phone at the moment and need (or better said desperately want) a new CPU + Cooler for my desktop... getting bored of my Phenom II X4... I want me an FX-8350 OC'd to 4.5 GHz... oh well, gotta settle for what I've got.
> 
> That said, I never ended up buying a phone. I want an iSheep, but at the same time I love android... caught in the middle. My list has changed to: Galaxy S II (AT&T/Sprint, screen resolution kinda sucks though), Atrix HD, iPhone 4, Evo 4G LTE, maybe something like a Nexus 4... I really don't know. I'm crazy indecisive.

Click to collapse



From all those I'd suggest you the iPhone 4, I had it before I got my Xperia Z1 for Christmas and I still have it (just has no microSIM) and it still gets latest updates. Newest iOS 7.0.4 (7.1 coming this Feb as far as I know from google), no lag with games ofc. Tested all hard games like Real Racing 3 etc. Phone doesn't heat and start lagging, good battery life (usually charged it around 3 times a week when I used it a lot) so it's a really nice phone. iOS 7 jailbreak came before a few weeks so you won't care about it 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Welcome to audio school, brother. Lol.
> 
> Neutron>PlayerPro>PowerAmp, etc. I've paid for and used all 3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like player pro much 
I'll check out neutron now 
And by output, you mean loud  sound?
That's the only problem I find with a phone 
Whenever it goes to heavy bass when I'm playing it loud, the volume becomes softer and sometimes I hear a crackling noise but it's not a big problem for me since I rarely listen to music on high volume 






Mephikun said:


> I used to be pretty crazy about audio quality, now I just listen to music with my headset because I can't be bothered... it sucked going back but I don't want to spend more money on headphones when I don't even have a phone at the moment and need (or better said desperately want) a new CPU + Cooler for my desktop... getting bored of my Phenom II X4... I want me an FX-8350 OC'd to 4.5 GHz... oh well, gotta settle for what I've got.
> 
> That said, I never ended up buying a phone. I want an iSheep, but at the same time I love android... caught in the middle. My list has changed to: Galaxy S II (AT&T/Sprint, screen resolution kinda sucks though), Atrix HD, iPhone 4, Evo 4G LTE, maybe something like a Nexus 4... I really don't know. I'm crazy indecisive.

Click to collapse



Either the S2 or N4 
I would take the S2 since it has expandable storage


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Dec 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Who are you? ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ghost of Christmas Past


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 30, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Ghost of Christmas Past

Click to collapse



You're alive


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 30, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just got home from relatives for the weekend and found a package waiting for me: an iKross USB OTG multi card reader. It fits with my Neo Hybrid case on my Nexus 5 (thread created in N5 accessories forum already).
> 
> Very pleased as I can now transfer my totally-legally-downloaded music to microsd to use in my audio rig (phones suck for audio, IMO).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the neo hybrid for my S4 as well for $30. Lasted 6 months then the plastic bumper gave up. 

Using the slimarmor now and it's awesome a tad bit bulkier than the neo but it's overall alright for me. 







darkshadow246 said:


> You could try viper4android and poweramp on your phone
> It'll take some time to get a perfect EQ that suits your earphones but it really improves the clarity

Click to collapse



Neuron's the best at audio resampling and don't let the fugly UI fool ya, that app there is a powah house for audio. 

Though it does however kill my battery very quickly since it's a bit CPU intensive 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:14 PM ----------




QuantumFoam said:


> Ghost of Christmas Past

Click to collapse



No. You're Mr Grumpy

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 30, 2013)

Also for an S4 this is one killer battery life

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 30, 2013)

deathnotice01 said:


> I had the neo hybrid for my S4 as well for $30. Lasted 6 months then the plastic bumper gave up.
> 
> Using the slimarmor now and it's awesome a tad bit bulkier than the neo but it's overall alright for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neuron isn't compatible with my phone 
Guess I'll have to wait to try it out


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

Am I the only one who's bored as hell and is hungry D: ?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Dec 30, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> Am I the only one who's bored as hell and is hungry D: ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not bored currently, but hungry as hell! Off to munch something now.


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

roofrider said:


> Not bored currently, but hungry as hell! Off to munch something now.

Click to collapse



Just ate two huge packs of chips. One of them was almost big as my arm lol

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 30, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> From all those I'd suggest you the iPhone 4, I had it before I got my Xperia Z1 for Christmas and I still have it (just has no microSIM) and it still gets latest updates. Newest iOS 7.0.4 (7.1 coming this Feb as far as I know from google), no lag with games ofc. Tested all hard games like Real Racing 3 etc. Phone doesn't heat and start lagging, good battery life (usually charged it around 3 times a week when I used it a lot) so it's a really nice phone. iOS 7 jailbreak came before a few weeks so you won't care about it
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



See, most people said it lags like crazy and is intolerable, which I don't understand because my sister's iPod touch 4th gens are relatively lag free, one on ios 5 and one on ios 6...

I think I missed out on the N4, and the S2 is nice but the AT&T one has an Exynos processor (I prefer the snapdragon in the Skyrocket), so that kinda makes me think otherwise. Also the fact that it was released in 2011... while I know it's still a very capable phone the age of it kinda makes me shy away from it.

I dunno. I ramble a lot.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Dec 30, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> I used to be pretty crazy about audio quality, now I just listen to music with my headset because I can't be bothered... it sucked going back but I don't want to spend more money on headphones when I don't even have a phone at the moment and need (or better said desperately want) a new CPU + Cooler for my desktop... getting bored of my Phenom II X4... I want me an FX-8350 OC'd to 4.5 GHz... oh well, gotta settle for what I've got.
> 
> That said, I never ended up buying a phone. I want an iSheep, but at the same time I love android... caught in the middle. My list has changed to: Galaxy S II (AT&T/Sprint, screen resolution kinda sucks though), Atrix HD, iPhone 4, Evo 4G LTE, maybe something like a Nexus 4... I really don't know. I'm crazy indecisive.

Click to collapse



I have an S2 (I9100G) look for the I9100 cause it has better development and it has a superior GPU,Anyway,I have Omni 4.4.2 on my phone and it's really nice and smooth (except when a lot of apps are open) but I must say that it does lag with graphically intensive games like Hungry Shark(I luv that game),Real racing 3 (and that's why I'm recommending the I9100 for it's superior GPU) but the res is kinda low on the S2 
Bottom line is I'd recommend you the iPhone 4 (silky smoothness and doesn't lag) or the S2 (but make sure it's I9100)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 30, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> See, most people said it lags like crazy and is intolerable, which I don't understand because my sister's iPod touch 4th gens are relatively lag free, one on ios 5 and one on ios 6...
> 
> I think I missed out on the N4, and the S2 is nice but the AT&T one has an Exynos processor (I prefer the snapdragon in the Skyrocket), so that kinda makes me think otherwise. Also the fact that it was released in 2011... while I know it's still a very capable phone the age of it kinda makes me shy away from it.
> 
> I dunno. I ramble a lot.

Click to collapse



I had a skyrocket... First att phone with LTE but the battery life was horrible. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmm, I'm pretty torn. As meh as the S II screen resolution is, it still has a lot more power on paper than the iP4. Also, it has KitKat, which is nice.

Then again, I seem to be forgetting that there's a whole world of phones out there...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 30, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Hmm, I'm pretty torn. As meh as the S II screen resolution is, it still has a lot more power on paper than the iP4. Also, it has KitKat, which is nice.
> 
> Then again, I seem to be forgetting that there's a whole world of phones out there...

Click to collapse



nexus 4 or Moto G for best phones on a budget. I'm actually trying to find a used Moto G cause it's actually a really nice phone. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> nexus 4 or Moto G for best phones on a budget. I'm actually trying to find a used Moto G cause it's actually a really nice phone.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Yea, I think I missed out on an N4 at a good price, and the Moto G prices are all over the place. I'm sure they'll settle down soon :/


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> See, most people said it lags like crazy

Click to collapse



Bulls*** lol. Mine never lagged either froze  iOS7 runs like charm on it.


Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 30, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> Bulls*** lol. Mine never lagged either froze  iOS7 runs like charm on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really? That's nice to know 

One phone I really want is the Galaxy Mega 6.3... -drool-


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> Really? That's nice to know
> 
> One phone I really want is the Galaxy Mega 6.3... -drool-

Click to collapse



I wanted HTC One but got Xperia Z1 which is far better haha 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2013)

I wanted a LG G2 but got some body lotion ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 30, 2013)

Krauzz said:


> I wanted HTC One but got Xperia Z1 which is far better haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Daaaamn. That does look like a nice phone.



veeman said:


> I wanted a LG G2 but got some body lotion ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that's uh... nice to know...?


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah it's nice.. water and dust resistant. Quad Core 2.2Ghz 2GB Ram Adreno 330 xD Btw I still prefer the iPhone 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> I wanted a LG G2 but got some body lotion ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think u will enjoy that lotion more than a phone till u get a GF  ????

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 30, 2013)

Cowwwws! So bored D:






Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I think u will enjoy that lotion more than a phone till u get a GF  ????
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse







Krauzz said:


> Cowwwws! So bored D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall take that and raise you http://i.imgur.com/tYyIQC8.png


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I think u will enjoy that lotion more than a phone till u get a GF  ????
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



It's got little moisture pellets in it so probably not. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> It's got little moisture pellets in it so probably not. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was talking about moisturizing your skin. What are you talking about :what:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I was talking about moisturizing your skin. What are you talking about :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



I was talking about moisturizing my skin ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> I was talking about moisturizing my skin ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So why did u say that "it has moisture tablets so probably not?" Aren't moisture tablets good for moisturizing your skin? :sly:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## veeman (Dec 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> So why did u say that "it has moisture tablets so probably not"?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Because moisture pellets are watery

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 30, 2013)

*looks around*

Am I in the Nexus thread? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 30, 2013)

That awkward moment when your Pinterest account gets hacked (which is linked to your Facebook), the hackers spam your pinterest with porn and then your mom confronts you about publicly having porn on your Pinterest and Facebook...

fml...


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 30, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> That awkward moment when your Pinterest account gets hacked (which is linked to your Facebook), the hackers spam your pinterest with porn and then your mom confronts you about publicly having porn on your Pinterest and Facebook...
> 
> fml...

Click to collapse



Man you're screwed...

Er... Hi people. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 31, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Man you're screwed...
> 
> Er... Hi people.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think it's all dealt with... think



Ichigo said:


> That awkward moment when it really wasn't hacked but instead uploading that secret stash of porn on your hard drive.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



nope, what's the use of that when you could just encrypt it?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Dec 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey pup how have u been?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Not too bad.

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 31, 2013)

Wolf Pup said:


> Not too bad.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 31, 2013)

Mephikun said:


> That awkward moment when your Pinterest account gets hacked (which is linked to your Facebook), the hackers spam your pinterest with porn and then your mom confronts you about publicly having porn on your Pinterest and Facebook...
> 
> fml...

Click to collapse



Lol something similar happened to my friend 
He clicked this link on fb and this porn video was shared automatically to all his friends walls 
He deactivated his account and created a new one later on


----------



## raj.parekh07 (Dec 31, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol something similar happened to my friend
> He clicked this link on fb and this porn video was shared automatically to all his friends walls
> He deactivated his account and created a new one later on

Click to collapse



Sad


Sent from Xperia Miro


----------



## LewisGauss (Dec 31, 2013)

Lately I've been I've been losing sleep. 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 31, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Lately I've been I've been winning at wakefulness.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



FTFY, just putting a more positive spin on it.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Mephikun (Dec 31, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Lately I've been I've been losing sleep.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You and me both. I've started to get used to it though


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 31, 2013)

To my nexus 5 peeps, would any of you happen to know the exact code for terminal emulator to flash recovery.IMG? I'm not around a computer and won't be for some time. 

If this is the right command: dd if=/sdcard/recovery.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p18

What could I be doing wrong?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2013)

LewisGauss said:


> Lately I've been I've been losing sleep.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Dreamin about the things that we could be. 
Lately I've been I've been praying hard.

Lol wut

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I've heard that song played too many times on the radio. At some point they need to stop playing certain songs.

Click to collapse



Ayyyy Macarena 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Ayyyy Macarena
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ftw 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk
mahhaaww!


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2013)

Good morning frat. Happy New Year to all the people!
(And pizzas, kittehs, bamboo, bots, and ???)





Moon doggie says happy New year and chirp.....he says chirp. :what::what::what:
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Dec 31, 2013)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FRAT

Sent from my E151


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 31, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Good morning frat. Happy New Year to all the people!
> (And pizzas, kittehs, bamboo, bots, and ???)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice bird BD. I just got these birds 

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Nice bird BD. I just got these birds View attachment 2485415
> 
> Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Ooh, pretty parakeets! 
I have a parakeet named Crackers. He's crazy. :what:
Also, hi
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------

Also, I just ordered the G2. You jelly?





Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New year's Frat :beer::beer:

Pretty bird 

G2 FTW.... 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

New year? It's 2:47pm here... 31st You guys live in future

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Dec 31, 2013)

There is this thing called "timezone" 

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2013)

Still 2 more hours from now. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> There is this thing called "timezone"
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



This post matches perfectly with the avatar lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lot of hours to go here. As a part of new years celebration Ill be BbQ somewhere. And Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2013)

12 more minutes and you folks are gonna be stuck in last year while I move to 2014 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2013)

I remember 2013 like it was only yesterday ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 31, 2013)

I remember it like it's today. Oh wait it's 10:20am 12/31/13 :what:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been awake since last year ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year, you bunch of crazy fools. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good riddance, 2013. Hopefully 2014 will at least take me to dinner first and use lube.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's only 5:19 pm 31/12/13 ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in 2014 for 2 1/2 hours now. 

You are all so last year's event

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 31, 2013)

Heck this 2013 year has been so damn bad :/ hopefully 2014 is awesome(and no world ending sh!t)

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just found out from my wife about the reschedule of her surgery. No date yet, but I'm on the verge of passing out from the statistics:
80% chance of losing entire right lung (otherwise, she'll keep both)
11% chance of dying on operating table
30% chance of dying in recovery if she makes it through surgery.
Combined, that's only a 62.3% survival rate.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Dec 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just found out from my wife about the reschedule of her surgery. No date yet, but I'm on the verge of passing out from the statistics:
> 80% chance of losing entire right lung (otherwise, she'll keep both)
> 11% chance of dying on operating table
> 30% chance of dying in recovery if she makes it through surgery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow that's not good 
I am praying for you and your wife.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just found out from my wife about the reschedule of her surgery. No date yet, but I'm on the verge of passing out from the statistics:
> 80% chance of losing entire right lung (otherwise, she'll keep both)
> 11% chance of dying on operating table
> 30% chance of dying in recovery if she makes it through surgery.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sorry to hear that bro. Stay strong and as always you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 31, 2013)

I honestly don't know how I'm supposed to go back to work in 7 minutes

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Dec 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> I honestly don't know how I'm supposed to go back to work in 7 minutes
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I really wouldn't know what to say. Maybe the belief that she will still be there at home doing well when you return from work should get you through the day? Hope i didn't get that horribly wrong.
Or maybe you could just say "F*&k it all" and try to enjoy the present?
My best wishes to you and your family, may 2014 be a better, happier year for you all.
^^ That goes to all you folks here as well.


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Dec 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just found out from my wife about the reschedule of her surgery. No date yet, but I'm on the verge of passing out from the statistics:
> 80% chance of losing entire right lung (otherwise, she'll keep both)
> 11% chance of dying on operating table
> 30% chance of dying in recovery if she makes it through surgery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh gosh... That is... Just horrible  Just hope for the best mate and you will make it  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just found out from my wife about the reschedule of her surgery. No date yet, but I'm on the verge of passing out from the statistics:
> 80% chance of losing entire right lung (otherwise, she'll keep both)
> 11% chance of dying on operating table
> 30% chance of dying in recovery if she makes it through surgery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Am sorry to hear that Mr.J 
May 2014 be a healthy and better  year for your wife.
I wish you and your whole family a healthier year.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 31, 2013)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just found out from my wife about the reschedule of her surgery. No date yet, but I'm on the verge of passing out from the statistics:
> 80% chance of losing entire right lung (otherwise, she'll keep both)
> 11% chance of dying on operating table
> 30% chance of dying in recovery if she makes it through surgery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just block out any negative thoughts and hold on to the thought that she'll make it. That's the only thing you must do in such times ….

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm doing okay with it now, 2 hours or less to go. It's just such a huge shock. At least we got the news in 2013, so I don't start the year with a grudge towards 2014.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## oddtiki (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year frat! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year Guys


----------



## veeman (Dec 31, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> I remember 2013 like it was only yesterday ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



****er stole my line. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year fratties

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 1, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I honestly don't know how I'm supposed to go back to work in 7 minutes
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Everything will be alright man, sending good vibes ahead your way. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 08:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Happy New Year fratties
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



New year in Itallia already? 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Happy New Year fratties
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



New year in Itallia already? 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 1, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Everything will be alright man, sending good vibes ahead your way.
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Double post moar son.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 1, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> New year in Itallia already?
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Guy who likes pizza = Italian

I like your logic.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 1, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Good morning frat. Happy New Year to all the people!
> (And pizzas, kittehs, bamboo, bots, and ???)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oi. Forgetting the wolves?

- Amp Milk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 1, 2014)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oi. Forgetting the wolves?
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Happy new year Wolfie

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jan 1, 2014)

@jRi0T68 im sorry to hear it mr.Jeremy, all my prayers are with you, just be strong and everything will be alright...

(P.s. dont look at my avatar after reading my post)

Sent from my E151


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 1, 2014)

I copied and pasted my story below from other social media, so skip if you read it. Otherwise, it's a good read, I think.


So I'm walking through the parking lot to my local Beverages and More, headphones in, trying to get my drink on because this day sucks, when I am almost hit by a car going 25+ mph.

I informed the a-hole driver that he was in fact an a-hole by exclaiming "Wow, that guy is an a-hole!" To my surprise, his window was down, he pulled over into an emergency vehicle only parking lane, identified in the usual fashion here by a red painted curb. I didn't even notice at first, because I just kept walking into the store.

However, being an a-hole, of a proud and mature 25 yrs old, he followed me into the store, molested me on my back with his hand, and challenged me to a duel outside the establishment.

Now, being merely an accidental a-hole, I knew immediately that we no longer live in feudal times and informed him of the (yes, I really used that verbiage to him), but put my hands behind my back and offered him to feel free to strike me if he so wished. However, I made sure to note that I would certainly both press criminal charges and sue him, thus taking his money while he spent time in prison for assault.

Because these types of a-holes are seldom intelligent, he felt that it would be prudent to tell me he was going to follow me to my car and assault me there.

At this point, I figured he didn't think much of my expertise on his a-holeness, and I summoned local law enforcement to further reinforce that he is, indeed, an a-hole. The sheriff spoke with me briefly before allowing me to go back into the store to continue my shopping, where the employees and I had a good laugh about the fact that he truly is quite a well-established a-hole.

Now, onward to my home to partake in debauchery.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Everything will be alright man, sending good vibes ahead your way.
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's a fraud. Little tit lives in Florida. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year frat 

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Just found out from my wife about the reschedule of her surgery. No date yet, but I'm on the verge of passing out from the statistics:
> 80% chance of losing entire right lung (otherwise, she'll keep both)
> 11% chance of dying on operating table
> 30% chance of dying in recovery if she makes it through surgery.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not good 
She'll be in my prayers 
May 2014 bring good things to you and your family


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I copied and pasted my story below from other social media, so skip if you read it. Otherwise, it's a good read, I think.
> 
> 
> So I'm walking through the parking lot to my local Beverages and More, headphones in, trying to get my drink on because this day sucks, when I am almost hit by a car going 25+ mph.
> ...

Click to collapse



That censorship ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 1, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just found out from my wife about the reschedule of her surgery. No date yet, but I'm on the verge of passing out from the statistics:
> 80% chance of losing entire right lung (otherwise, she'll keep both)
> 11% chance of dying on operating table
> 30% chance of dying in recovery if she makes it through surgery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously man stop with all the negativity! She'll be fine soon

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 1, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> That censorship ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I wouldn't want senior member C#ntF#ckingBitch to complain.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 1, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I copied and pasted my story below from other social media, so skip if you read it. Otherwise, it's a good read, I think.
> 
> 
> So I'm walking through the parking lot to my local Beverages and More, headphones in, trying to get my drink on because this day sucks, when I am almost hit by a car going 25+ mph.
> ...

Click to collapse



I lol'd then rofl'd for a bit ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cascabel (Jan 1, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, I wouldn't want senior member C#ntF#ckingBitch to complain.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You handled that ahole well, my friend. Tbh i doubt if i can do that. Didn't you even have an urge to smack some sense into him with your fists?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 1, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I copied and pasted my story below from other social media, so skip if you read it. Otherwise, it's a good read, I think.
> 
> 
> So I'm walking through the parking lot to my local Beverages and More, headphones in, trying to get my drink on because this day sucks, when I am almost hit by a car going 25+ mph.
> ...

Click to collapse



^^Wow.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 1, 2014)

Been meaning to ask this...





















Wtf itchy?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 1, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Been meaning to ask this...
> View attachment 2487471
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need a microscope to read this :/

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I need a microscope to read this :/
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's for itchy. To punish him.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I need a microscope to read this :/
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That happens when you put your image "in line".

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------




veeman said:


> He's a fraud. Little tit lives in Florida. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't remember claiming to be Italian 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 AM ----------




veeman said:


> He's a fraud. Little tit lives in Florida. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't remember claiming to be Italian 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




veeman said:


> He's a fraud. Little tit lives in Florida. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't remember claiming to be Italian 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> That happens when you put your image "in line".
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're not from Italy??


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 1, 2014)

cascabel said:


> You're not from Italy??

Click to collapse



No, but I like Italian food.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Jan 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> No, but I like Italian food.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me too. Don't forget mexican food. F*** this, i'm hungry.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> No, but I like Italian food.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That means you're Italian

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jan 1, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> That means you're Italian
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm pork. :sly:


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> That means you're Italian
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Except he's pretending to be Italian. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 1, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I'm pork. :sly:

Click to collapse



You swine ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jan 1, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> You swine ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oink.


































You know you want me.


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Oink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Piggy! ??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jan 1, 2014)

veeman said:


> Piggy! ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's Mr. Spiderpig to you.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 1, 2014)

veeman said:


> Except he's pretending to be Italian. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If I'm pretending to be Italian, you're pretending to be bamboo (and a dinosaur, for that matter).

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> If I'm pretending to be Italian, you're pretending to be bamboo (and a dinosaur, for that matter).
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm not pretending! I'm a real bamboosaurus!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 1, 2014)

cascabel said:


> You handled that ahole well, my friend. Tbh i doubt if i can do that. Didn't you even have an urge to smack some sense into him with your fists?

Click to collapse



Yes, I did, but going to jail no longer interests me. Besides, he got f'ed up way harder by me calling the police than by an ambulance being called for him.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 1, 2014)

I like Dutch food as well. But I'm British... I can be Android Wurst xD

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> I like Dutch food as well. But I'm British... I can be Android Wurst xD
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wurst name ever. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 1, 2014)

veeman said:


> Wurst name ever. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you're a bamboo you should be Bambeeman xD

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 1, 2014)

I believe veeman is a bamboosauraus Rex! 

- Amp Milk


----------



## veeman (Jan 1, 2014)

Wolf Pup said:


> I believe veeman is a bamboosauraus Rex!
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



rawr ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 2, 2014)

veeman said:


> rawr ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So hot <3

- Amp Milk


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 2, 2014)

Sup frat
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy new year Muffins


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 2, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> You're alive

Click to collapse



No







deathnotice01 said:


> I had the neo hybrid for my S4 as well for $30. Lasted 6 months then the plastic bumper gave up.
> 
> Using the slimarmor now and it's awesome a tad bit bulkier than the neo but it's overall alright for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 2, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I copied and pasted my story below from other social media, so skip if you read it. Otherwise, it's a good read, I think.
> 
> 
> So I'm walking through the parking lot to my local Beverages and More, headphones in, trying to get my drink on because this day sucks, when I am almost hit by a car going 25+ mph.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had lulz, best read of the day. 

My social network is full of crap, I need more good reads like this. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 2, 2014)

Morning frat.... why do I hear bells in my left year?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Left *Y*ear you say? Maybe because the year 2013 just left us ringing bells.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 2, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Left *Y*ear you say? Maybe because the year 2013 just left us ringing bells.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse









Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Jan 2, 2014)

Any Win7 expert here!? These 3 files are eating up 70 gb of my hdd. It says backup but I have no clue of which. 

Does the windows backup program backup only your C drive or all the other drives too??


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 2, 2014)

Maybe factory image of OS? Win7 came preinstalled?

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 2, 2014)

Tsk tsk... I contacted someone about their phone on Craigslist, we have a normal discussion about it, I ask what it comes with, if it was purchased on Verizon Edge (it's a VZW phone), and then when I ask for the ESN (to verify if it's clean or not) they just drop off the face of the earth.

If I don't get an email back in 36 hours I'm flagging their post.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jan 3, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Maybe factory image of OS? Win7 came preinstalled?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It did. 2 years back, my hdd crashed. A new one was installed and since then, that's there.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Tsk tsk... I contacted someone about their phone on Craigslist, we have a normal discussion about it, I ask what it comes with, if it was purchased on Verizon Edge (it's a VZW phone), and then when I ask for the ESN (to verify if it's clean or not) they just drop off the face of the earth.
> 
> If I don't get an email back in 36 hours I'm flagging their post.

Click to collapse



LOL, I wouldn't expect the dude to reply 

when I worked with AT&T 2 years back we had a database of all blacklisted IMEI's but it was not easy to program them to be disabled compared to Sprint and VZW's CDMA since we could easily inject codes directly to the device to lockdown services.

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 3, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> LOL, I wouldn't expect the dude to reply
> 
> when I worked with AT&T 2 years back we had a database of all blacklisted IMEI's but it was not easy to program them to be disabled compared to Sprint and VZW's CDMA since we could easily inject codes directly to the device to lockdown services.
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Yeah. I sent a followup email last night and I still haven't gotten a response. Some people :/


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 3, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> LOL, I wouldn't expect the dude to reply
> 
> when I worked with AT&T 2 years back we had a database of all blacklisted IMEI's but it was not easy to program them to be disabled compared to Sprint and VZW's CDMA since we could easily inject codes directly to the device to lockdown services.
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



A  cousin of mine is living in America and hates the AT&T. Thought ill give some feedback for a **** company

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 3, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Yeah. I sent a followup email last night and I still haven't gotten a response. Some people :/

Click to collapse



Good thing you understand phones. Someone will end up buying it ... I'd report that @$$wipe

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 3, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Good thing you understand phones. Someone will end up buying it ... I'd report that @$$wipe
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Yep, I'll give em until Sunday or Monday and if I get no response, anyone who wants to flag em with me can just ask me for the link. Craigslist is just full of shady pos'.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> It's festival of sleep day today.

Click to collapse



You lucky *****. I hope this quote notifies you loud enough to wake your slumber.

/end petty sleep jealousy

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 3, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> ? I actually woke up at 11am today, 2 hours earlier than usual.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nailed it

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 3, 2014)

What up Frat? Just had a delicious @Android Pizza ....Oh I meant Papa Johns Pizza

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 3, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> What up Frat? Just had a delicious @Android Pizza ....Oh I meant Papa Johns Pizza
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Even Obama agrees with me....


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 3, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> What up Frat? Just had a delicious @Android Pizza ....Oh I meant Papa Johns Pizza
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse








Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 3, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> What up Frat? Just had a delicious @Android Pizza ....Oh I meant Papa Johns Pizza
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



:sly:

Only @deathnotice01 can make jokes about my username 

Sent from my A/S10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jan 4, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> :sly:
> 
> Only @deathnotice01 can make jokes about my username
> 
> Sent from my A/S10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure, Dumpling? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Yep, I'll give em until Sunday or Monday and if I get no response, anyone who wants to flag em with me can just ask me for the link. Craigslist is just full of shady pos'.

Click to collapse



The "MSM and WSW" part of Craigs is far more disturbing 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> :sly:
> 
> Only @deathnotice01 can make jokes about my username
> 
> Sent from my A/S10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, I have his utter consent to do so in the form of bribery.

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 4, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> :sly:
> 
> Only @deathnotice01 can make jokes about my username
> 
> Sent from my A/S10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So, I can't call you Android Dough because you're undercooked?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 4, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> So, I can't call you Android Dough because you're undercooked?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Wheat...? :what:
Too soon? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 4, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Wheat...? :what:
> Too soon?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Si hombre

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 4, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> So, I can't call you Android Dough because you're undercooked?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



*ba dum tssss*

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm ashamed at the degree to which I'm enjoying the m8 thread.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 4, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm ashamed at the degree to which I'm enjoying the m8 thread.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yes... I am too but is so fun 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just for you, @DowntownJeffBrown,

Saw this on South Park. 3 major religions, the symbols appear to spell a word...




*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 4, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just for you, @DowntownJeffBrown,
> 
> Saw this on South Park. 3 major religions, the symbols appear to spell a word...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See its all about the CAT. At least South Park understands :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Groot (Jan 4, 2014)

Cat, jeff loves! Good noon guys

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 4, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Cat, jeff loves! Good noon guys
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Jeff is a cat 

Good midnight proper Eren 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Groot (Jan 4, 2014)

Lel, hello, good midnight too sir Jeff, what's app?

Sent from my E151


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 4, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Jeff is a cat
> 
> Good midnight proper Eren
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Enjoy the new phone Mr. Kitty.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 4, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Enjoy the new phone Mr. Kitty.

Click to collapse



Ah yes my Xperia Z Thank u Meph .... Should be here Monday he shipped it right after I paid. Now I need to sell this damn HTC One and maybe the Nokia 920. Not sure about the Nokia though as my girl users it a lot. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 4, 2014)

Z or Z1?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 4, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Z or Z1?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



The Z but its got the factory screen protectors on both sides still and I only paid 240 shipped. So if I don't like it I'll sell it on swappa and make a few bucks

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cool. Z1 tempted me when I was looking at new phones.

Not a hint of regret, though.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 4, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Cool. Z1 tempted me when I was looking at new phones.
> 
> Not a hint of regret, though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea its hard to beat the n5. Best bang for your buck out there. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## shree_tejas (Jan 4, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ah yes my Xperia Z Thank u Meph .... Should be here Monday he shipped it right after I paid. Now I need to sell this damn HTC One and maybe the Nokia 920. Not sure about the Nokia though as my girl users it a lot.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



I thought one was a great phone 

And anyone? That Win backup problem?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 4, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea its hard to beat the n5. Best bang for your buck out there.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



It wasn't even a decision about value, for me. Specs+dev support.

Seriously loving being on the leading edge of Android, rather than waiting on updates. Camera seems fixed and quite good (quicker response would still be nice, though), battery lasts me more than I need. I only charge at night, and just so I won't have to the next afternoon. The blacks are the only imperfection for me.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 4, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> I thought one was a great phone
> 
> And anyone? That Win backup problem?

Click to collapse



Its a pretty good phone :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Groot (Jan 4, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Its a pretty good phone :thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Can i have the One pls? Lel kidding, amyways, congrats mr.Jeff!

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 4, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The Z but its got the factory screen protectors on both sides still and I only paid 240 shipped. So if I don't like it I'll sell it on swappa and make a few bucks
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Y u no get Z1 like me, it's just a bit more expensive.  + give One to Eren. He's using Xperia X8 for a loooong time.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm just kidding lol

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 4, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> I'm just kidding lol
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I got an X8 as well. But mom uses it since I got Z1 and Tab 3. It was my first smartphone and I still believe it's a great device.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jan 4, 2014)

It is haha, I'm running JB on it and all is well, for hangouts and tapatalk... It's turning 4 years old haha

Sent from my E151


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> I got an X8 as well. But mom uses it since I got Z1 and Tab 3. It was my first smartphone and I still believe it's a great device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




The devs in x8 made it a great device. :thumbup:




Eren Jaeger said:


> It is haha, I'm running JB on it and all is well, for hangouts and tapatalk... It's turning 4 years old haha
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Lol. I use mine for music and games.  also on jb.


----------



## Groot (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm on yair's cm10, btw cassie what's your main device?

Sent from my E151


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> I'm on yair's cm10, btw cassie what's your main device?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



XU for now. But i'm going to get a new one this march. 
Lack of external storage is killing me. :banghead:


----------



## Groot (Jan 4, 2014)

What device you planning to buy? I heard smart offers nexus 5 for 1500/month, i want to but im not capable to have that kind if plan.

Sent from my E151


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd rather go prepaid. Easier on the budget.  i'd probably get another SE phone. I'm a fanboy.


----------



## Groot (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh well, how about Z1? 
Oops looks like my 30min load for internet is already consumed, bye, good night cassie and krauzz

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 4, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Oh well, how about Z1?
> Oops looks like my 30min load for internet is already consumed, bye, good night cassie and krauzz
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Z1 is a great choice.  2.2Ghz Quad core, 2GB RAM what else you need haha?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: [ΧΔΑ Chi Delta Alpha Frat House] *★Happy★˚•*•˚★New Year★**



Krauzz said:


> Y u no get Z1 like me, it's just a bit more expensive.  + give One to Eren. He's using Xperia X8 for a loooong time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Honestly price was a huge factor. If I don't like the phone I could go sell it on swappa and make a profit. Chances are my girl will want to use it but we will see. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 4, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The One is broken
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Btw are we allowed to sell iPhones on swappa?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 4, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> Btw are we allowed to sell iPhones on swappa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> Z1 is a great choice.  2.2Ghz Quad core, 2GB RAM what else you need haha?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Money.  don't know how much that costs here, but based on its specs it's safe to say that's way out of my price range.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 4, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Money.  don't know how much that costs here, but based on its specs it's safe to say that's way out of my price range.

Click to collapse



here in my country it costs around $280. way too expensive


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> here in my country it costs around $280. way too expensive

Click to collapse



That costs more than s4 here.  yep, way too expensive.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 4, 2014)

cascabel said:


> That costs more than s4 here.  yep, way too expensive.

Click to collapse



Actullay its in BD(Another currency) but after I searched how much will it be in $ that much it came so yeah it is expensive here


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Actullay its in BD(Another currency) but after I searched how much will it be in $ that much it came so yeah it is expensive here

Click to collapse



Oh. Your profile states you live in Bahrain so i assumed that you were using your currency and converted from that.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 4, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The Z but its got the factory screen protectors on both sides still and I only paid 240 shipped. So if I don't like it I'll sell it on swappa and make a few bucks
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



I think the Sont design language in the Xperia line up is the sexiest of all. But the design is just not for my taste. 

Just saw the Z1 at the mall yesterday and I think It's awesome, can't really tell the difference between Z and Z1 though







jRi0T68 said:


> It wasn't even a decision about value, for me. Specs+dev support.
> 
> Seriously loving being on the leading edge of Android, rather than waiting on updates. Camera seems fixed and quite good (quicker response would still be nice, though), battery lasts me more than I need. I only charge at night, and just so I won't have to the next afternoon. The blacks are the only imperfection for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A good IPS panel delivers some excellent blacks as well, not as good as an OLED but about 85% good enough. 

Wierd is that my S4 is brighter than my N7. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 11:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> Money.  don't know how much that costs here, but based on its specs it's safe to say that's way out of my price range.

Click to collapse



Lol it's 27k where we live cabuscus. Grey market sellers online price them at 23-24k without official warranty. 

Actually Cabuscus sounds like a cool name for ye 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 11:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> Money.  don't know how much that costs here, but based on its specs it's safe to say that's way out of my price range.

Click to collapse



Lol it's 27k where we live cabuscus. Grey market sellers online price them at 23-24k without official warranty. 

Actually Cabuscus sounds like a cool name for ye 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------

No! Not crapatalk again

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 4, 2014)

@batman38102


Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> @batman38102
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I sure aint that fat to ride on a scooter. Lol

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 5, 2014)

It seems less like he's riding the scooter, and more like it got wedged under him and is trapped by his high gravity field.

Were it not stuck, that scooter would be orbiting him.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jan 5, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 5, 2014)

What up Frat? My ps3 got taken due to bad exam results  Not a good day

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 5, 2014)

How bad we talking? A-?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 5, 2014)

SpiritFyre said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That a mouse pad? If so, niice


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 6, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> How bad we talking? A-?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Worst...got B- in all subjects except physics failed

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 6, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Worst...got B- in all subjects except physics failed
> 
> Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 6, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



^ This

Anyways, sup frat.

Still haven't gotten a phone. Too indecisive. :/


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> ^ This
> 
> Anyways, sup frat.
> 
> Still haven't gotten a phone. Too indecisive. :/

Click to collapse



Lol, flip a coin and let fate decide







batman38102 said:


> Worst...got B- in all subjects except physics failed
> 
> Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



B- is like 80-85%, that's like a good grade lol. 

I don’t even worry about F's because I f'ed em all with swag just like that. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 6, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lol, flip a coin and let fate decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Might be picking up a Nexus 4. I need 47 bucks (or 20 if I decide to disappoint 4 people) for it, but I should have that within a week


----------



## Groot (Jan 6, 2014)

Grats meph... You cam do it. Sup guys 

Sent from my E151


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 6, 2014)

My exams are pretty close and I have to study so I'll cya all later 
Bye guys


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello guys!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 6, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Might be picking up a Nexus 4. I need 47 bucks (or 20 if I decide to disappoint 4 people) for it, but I should have that within a week

Click to collapse



Looks like you are close bro. I'd wait and get the money for the n4 its a great phone.

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 6, 2014)

Anybody saw the xda portal Android Smartcar post? Man if people find out master key bugexploits on it too we could root our cars then? Sounds too werid and  if they release kernel sources for that car then CM for cars? Man the world is getting too advanced


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 6, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> What up Frat? My ps3 got taken due to bad exam results  Not a good day
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 6, 2014)

Aaaahem.

I said,

hello my fellow frat brothers.

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 6, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Aaaahem.
> 
> I said,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



maaaaan, someone needs attention today... -_-


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 6, 2014)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Lady you got a big mouth! Better close it before it drops


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 6, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> maaaaan, someone needs attention today... -_-

Click to collapse



Yeah, I love being the centre of attraction. 

BTW finally free from the load of assignments and records.

So, how have you been?

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## veeman (Jan 6, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> That a mouse pad? If so, niice

Click to collapse



It's a fap pad. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> It's a fap pad. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jan 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> It's a fap pad. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ROFL


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 7, 2014)

Yo Jeff I am geting the Vibrant from TeeJay.


Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 7, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yo Jeff I am geting the Vibrant from TeeJay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.

Click to collapse



That's awesome :thumbup:

You gonna try to fix it?

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 7, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's awesome :thumbup:
> 
> You gonna try to fix it?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Yeah! I will try my luck too.

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 7, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yeah! I will try my luck too.
> 
> Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.

Click to collapse



Good plan I hope you get it figured out :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Might be picking up a Nexus 4. I need 47 bucks (or 20 if I decide to disappoint 4 people) for it, but I should have that within a week

Click to collapse



Finally! That there sire is a sweet deal on your hands  



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 PM ----------




veeman said:


> It's a fap pad. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Says the expert. 



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 7, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> maaaaan, someone needs attention today... -_-

Click to collapse








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 8, 2014)

It's my Birthday!
@Apex May I please pledge sir?


----------



## Groot (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy birthday @Android Pizza and @DowntownJeffBrown! Best wishes for you guys!

Sent from my E151


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 8, 2014)

veeman said:


> It's a fap pad. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday @Android Pizza..... Hope u have a great day

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 05:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> Happy birthday @Android Pizza and @DowntownJeffBrown! Best wishes for you guys!
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy birthday @Android Pizza 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy birthday @DowntownJeffBrown and @Android Pizza. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy birthday Catman and Pastaboy



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> It's my Birthday!
> 
> @Apex May I please pledge sir?

Click to collapse




I think you're pretty cool, and as a member of the Governing body you have my vote  



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 8, 2014)

Muchas Gracias mi amigos:beer: 

Translation so I no get banned- "Thank You very much my friends"

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday @Android Pizza ? forget the past trolling. Drinks are on me

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 8, 2014)

You guys already know my stance on pizza. I think he had done a great job recently and we don't learn without making mistakes. It's what we do with our mistakes that really matters. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 8, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Muchas Gracias mi amigos:beer:
> 
> Translation so I no get banned- "Thank You very much my friends"
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Wait...we share a birthday? Wow.

Today is actually my dad's birthday too.

Edit: Oh, your Birthday was the 7th. Happy Birthday to you bro :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## roofrider (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday fellas!


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 8, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Wait...we share a birthday? Wow.
> 
> Today is actually my dad's birthday too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its your birthday? Happy Birthday Pizza! Have a delicious day


----------



## veeman (Jan 8, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Oh thnxs. I'm 22 today.

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 9, 2014)

My new ride. I'll post better pics tomorrow if I get time. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 9, 2014)

Happy belated birthday to everyone whose birthdays were in the fast few days, there have been a lot.

Also, fk ex-girlfriends.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 9, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> My new ride. I'll post better pics tomorrow if I get time.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Sweet! :thumbup::thumbup:





Mephikun said:


> Happy belated birthday to everyone whose birthdays were in the fast few days, there have been a lot.
> 
> Also, fk ex-girlfriends.

Click to collapse



Gotta agree with your last statement.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2014)

veeman said:


> ?

Click to collapse



Stop posting empty boxes. :|


----------



## veeman (Jan 9, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Stop posting empty boxes. :|

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2014)

veeman said:


> ?

Click to collapse



I'm so not going to use another extension just to see your stupid emojis :|


----------



## cascabel (Jan 9, 2014)

roofrider said:


> I'm so not going to use another extension just to see your stupid emojis :|

Click to collapse



Open in browser. 



























?


----------



## veeman (Jan 9, 2014)

roofrider said:


> I'm so not going to use another extension just to see your stupid emojis :|

Click to collapse



?? come here

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Open in browser.

Click to collapse



I'm on desktop and chrome doesn't show them by default, needs an extension. Stupid chrome!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 9, 2014)

roofrider said:


> I'm on desktop and chrome doesn't show them by default, needs an extension. Stupid chrome!

Click to collapse



Lol. Have fun looking at boxes.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 9, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Lol. Have fun looking at boxes.

Click to collapse



I know!  Damn boxes!
Maybe Jeff can play with them, he's a cat after all.

..later guys!

Btw, have fun with your new ride Axis. Looks sweet!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 9, 2014)

roofrider said:


> I know!  Damn boxes!
> Maybe Jeff can play with them, he's a cat after all.
> 
> ..later guys!
> ...

Click to collapse











>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## veeman (Jan 9, 2014)

Airplane cat. Prepare for takeoff.

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## veeman (Jan 9, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 9, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 10, 2014)

veeman said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse





roofrider said:


> Stop posting empty boxes. :|

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



Awesome post.

Long time no see, Mr. Stark.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 10, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Awesome post.
> 
> Long time no see, Mr. Stark.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know.. where you guyz been 

Oh and BTW 


????????????????
???????????????
???????????????
???????????????
???????????????
???????????????
???????????????
???????*?*???????
???????????????
???????????????
???????????????
???????????????
???????????????
???????????????
????????????????​


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

Jeff...
http://imgur.com/vYaQ94n

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 10, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Jeff...
> http://imgur.com/vYaQ94n
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That is the coolest cat ever

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 10, 2014)

Is it just me or is there a really gay tapatalk icon now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

It is, and I'm annoyed by the OP pics in the damn preview when you're scrolling.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah it's pretty stupid now. I'm having trouble looking at the top because of that stupid logo lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2014)

@roofrider what's the extension ???


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> Is it just me or is there a really gay tapatalk icon now?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They've created a homosexual icon? 
Impressive.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 10, 2014)

veeman said:


> They've created a homosexual icon?
> Impressive.

Click to collapse



Dammit my misuse of words... 

But yes, maybe they have. They are just that skilled. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> Dammit my misuse of words...
> 
> But yes, maybe they have. They are just that skilled.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why all the hate ? They need to expand their userbase :|


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

Pod?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 10, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Why all the hate ? They need to expand their userbase :|

Click to collapse



Oh. 

So it WAS intentional. Oh god....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 10, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> oh.
> 
> So it was intentional. Oh god....
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Feel the LOVE


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

Joseph... you're a weirdo.

Not that it's a bad thing.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 10, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Feel the LOVE

Click to collapse



Riiiiiiggghhhhhttttt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

Afraid it's a euphemism?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

Smart man, for coming to that realization.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 10, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> My
> bad. Just ignore that. Sup?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah its been... Forever since I've been on XDA really lol. I'm doing fine. Same old good stuff. You? 







jRi0T68 said:


> Afraid it's a euphemism?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol no, just feeling a bit sarcastic. 




So apparently tapatalk didn't like my comment about its logo and thought it'd be funny if my phone crashed. :banghead:

Karmas a funny thing. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

No you, don't, kid! As frat historian (a nearly meaningless title the way I run it), I demand post 50000! Lol

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey Frat 

Its mine now , go away mods.
Or I'll use my secret weapon.

Edit. It was great to have it for some time ;-;

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

Damn, unless I can achieve double post, I blew it.

Well, I'd like to say it's been 50000 posts of fun and bonding. Thanks @Apex.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

What?!? Post 50k includes a Vocaloid link? /wrists.


Jk, Firewall. It's almost entirely in good fun.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Since something occurred to bump me up a post, I shall commemorate the occasion with the entire OP from my headphone guide:






Spoiler



*I put time and thought into this, as a place to intelligently discuss head gear. Please don't just post "I like Sennheiser" or "Beats are awesome/crap". Which Sennheiser model? For what genre? Yes, Beats suck. Why do they suck, though?*

************************************
Quickest way to increased audio bliss:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=48946734&postcount=678
************************************
Why a TL: DR?
I didn't want to do this part originally, but I know there many who won't read this entire post, and will only be concerned with a small segment.

*TL: DR
Read sections 2, 3 & 6.  No headphone is suited for everyone. Take how YOU listen into account, then come back when you can and read this in full.*
************************************
See bottom of this post for recommendation/comparison request form.  Use that so it answers everything we'll need to know.

I see so many people ask the wrong questions or not ask the right questions when looking to buy headphones/earphones, and thought perhaps I could finally be of some use to XDA by writing up a guide to help those in their search for the "best" purchase FOR THEM.

First of all, audio is largely subjective.  What a person is suited for is dependent upon many factors that vary from person to person. I'll list those out here before going into detail.

1: Budget
2: Genres/Musical preference
3: Type of headphone
4: Functionality
5: The audio rig as whole
6: Source material
7: Build Quality

Fellow Audiophiles- Please add your wisdom where I've missed things so it can be added here.

Disclaimer: I do not claim to be any expert, so please correct any misinformation. Also, I'm American and refer to pricing in USD.

1: Budget
Obviously, everyone has their spending limits.  Don't be too quick to just throw a number out there. What you're really asking is: How much is my listening pleasure worth to me right now?

If you sell yourself short and buy $15 headphones, you may be quickly unsatisfied, they may break, or you may be losing out on quality you don't yet know exists.  If it's merely a tool to you and you don't often listen to music for pleasure, or that's all you can dedicate to the purchase right now, no worries. There are many great offerings on any budget. I've read rave reviews of $5 earphones.

Likewise, if you set a $1000 budget, you may find that you're spending beyond what you would benefit from, due to frequency of use, passion for quality, or if you've suffered hearing loss.  Also, you may spend $1k on headphones only to find your audio system as a whole cannot do the headphones justice. I'll touch more on that later.

2: Genre/Musical Preference
No headphone/earphone will suit all needs.  If you listen to classical music, you are likely listening for clear, bright, detailed highs, and for the texture in the bass more than the booming volume. If you relish more in beautiful vocals, the midrange will matter more.  EDM, rap, hip-hop enthusiasts: you know you're not really living in your music if you don't feel the bass thump in your skull.  That $500 headphone your classical loving friend swears by may not do drum n' bass any justice, and vice versa.

Many popular headphones (ahem Beats, Bose, Skull Candy) are more appearance than quality, and may offer booming bass that overshadows the rest of the music.  THERE ARE BETTER OPTIONS AT THE SAME OR LOWER PRICES. Don't settle for a nice label. Get quality you can hear.

3: Type of Headphone
There are 2 basic categories, and a handful of sub-categories.
In-Ear or Traditional Headphones

In-Ear
Earbuds: sit in your ear without entering the ear canal, these are like stock iPod earbuds. Usually cheaper, lower quality, offer minimal noise isolation.
IEMs, aka In-Ear Monitors: Enter the ear canal itself. IEMs offer excellent noise isolation to keep you more "in your music" and can range from a few dollars to a couple thousand, from barely passable as music to a symphony in your ears.

Traditional Headphones can be:
portable (fold up for easier travel h or full sized
On-Ear (the cup sits on your ear) or Over-Ear
Open-back (just like it sounds) or Closed

*I'll add more here later, I'm more of an IEM guy and cannot speak from personal experience on On/Over Ear and Open/Closed in terms of Sound Quality.  I'll add more when someone with expertise fills me in or I've done enough research myself.

4: Functionality
Things to consider here are comfort, noise isolation, accessories, removable/replaceable cables, and whether or not you need a mic/remote.
*I'll be adding much information on mic/remote compatibility later

5: Your audio rig
Headphones are worthless without a source to play it. They are the END of the system (other than your ears), you should look at your particular system and what your needs are from beginning to end.

It starts with source material, from vinyl to MP3, but I'll get into digital audio formats in the next section.
It goes:
Source Material-Player-Amp/DAC-Headphones

I'm going to rule out, at least temporarily, turntables, tape players, 8 tracks (lol), CD players, etc. and focus on digital formats for now.

Players:
Phone or DAP? Or computer?
Using your smartphone is convenient, but usually won't offer the same quality as a dedicated Digital Audio Player. Personally, I use my phone as I'm on it so much that I'd rather have the convenience over the increased SQ. I'm sure that will change, but I just can't do without pause/play/skip/volume control from my IEMs directly.

You may opt for a higher quality DAC or amp to hook up to your rig.  You may buy a better sound card for your pc.

You need to consider that all of this affects what you hear, and sometimes it's not your earphones holding you back, it's your phone's crappy Yamaha DAC that the bastards put in instead of that beautiful Wolfson that they used to use (yes, Samsung, that's directed at you).

6: None if the above matters of you've got 96 kbps mp3 files, scratched CDs or vinyl, or a tape player (how are reading this from your Commodore 64 anyway?)

MP3 is the most popular digital format, though certainly not the best.  If you're not happy with the audio detail in your music, consider either replacing those 128kbps mp3's with 320kbps mp3 or FLAC files. FLAC is "lossless", offers amazing detail, and 30mb+ per song.  If you've got the storage space, flac is the way to go.

7: Build Quality
Are you brutal on your gear?  Some options can take more of a beating than others, and those less careful (or buried with children) should consider this carefully.

Buy from a place with a warranty and use your warranty when it breaks.  The $50 you may save from a random eBay seller won't mean anything when you have no warranty for your $300 headphones.

Also, stop yanking on the damn cords. You'll ruin the jack/connections and left or right channel may drop out. Pull by the plug, keep them in a storage case not crumpled in your pocket and they'll last much longer.

That's about it, except...


DO YOUR HOMEWORK.
www.head-fi.org is your friend. Excellent site for reviews, deal alerts, opinions, and learning all things audio.

Reviews are critical. I may say the best IEM under $150 is my trusted Shure SE215, because of the bass, mids, non-sibilant highs and the fact that I've added the optional mic/remote cable, but if your taste is instrumental, vocals, etc. and you don't want the mic/remote, there are better options FOR YOU. They're your ears and nobody else's, so don't take anybody's opinion that one is categorically better than any other, unless they're telling you WHY it's better.

HEADPHONE/EARPHONE RECOMMENDATION FORM
Use/copy this when asking for advice

1: Budget: 
2: Genres/Musical preference:
3: Type of headphone:
4: Functionality: (Mic needed? cable over ear vs. Straight down? Open/Closed back if v full size headphones, etc)
5: Your player/setup:
6: Source material (mp3, flac, stream, etc.):
7: Area of highest importance:

On an unrelated note...


Quasimodem said:


> Massive amounts of high school pootietang is a requirement for a proper upbringing...

Click to collapse



*-Accidental Asshole aka Jeremy*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> What?!? Post 50k includes a Vocaloid link? /wrists.
> 
> 
> Jk, Firewall. It's almost entirely in good fun.

Click to collapse



Wasn't my intention to take your 50k post
XDD 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

I know, it's funny. KC tried, I'm sure (like I think he achieved in the Gli).

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 10, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know, it's funny. KC tried, I'm sure (like I think he achieved in the Gli).
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Nope. If I'd wanted it, I would've had it 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

He's not an SM. He's out of jurisdiction.

I demand @M_T_M edit post 50000 in epic troll fashion.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe I should make myself have the 50k post just for the lolz?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quick! Everyone summon one person from the OP who isn't here celebrating this milestone! @eep2378

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Am scared ._.
I shall protect my 50k post , I guess :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

I miss Deadly

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 10, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> You should be. ? This is the frat.

Click to collapse



Need Moar Members...

Sup everyone 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Need Moar Members...
> 
> Sup everyone
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Hey Jeff 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 10, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



How are u FireWall? :beer:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> If you value your life don't. ?

Click to collapse



Fortunately, I don't put a value on life so I guess that's not really a big deal 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> How are u FireWall? :beer:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Doing well 
Lots of free time 

What about you 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Darn you. :sly:
> Anything you do value?

Click to collapse



Nothing worth mentioning 

By the way, Jeremy now has the 50k post 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nothing worth mentioning
> 
> By the way, Jeremy now has the 50k post
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Poor me :/

Congrats Jeremy.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

Rofl, wtf happened?

Damn, I was even relevant!

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't even have the power to reverse that 
All I can do is make posts move back bit by bit :/

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 10, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Doing well
> Lots of free time
> 
> What about you
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm doing well... Just wish the USPS would get there crap together and bring me my mail. Have had packages that should have been here Monday still not show up. But what can u do 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 10, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Gotta agree with your last statement.

Click to collapse






But seriously, mine's been harassing me for a while now. Have no more IRL contact with her so that's better I guess. Blocked on Skype, banned from my private teamspeak server and blocked on twitter.

Although the one thing that brings a smile to my face is that after I left here, made myself a half-decent person, I gained a positive group of friends and now am dating someone I can trust and trusts me back, and is by my side no matter what the situation is. 

I kinda have to thank xda for showing me what an @$$hole I used to be.




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm doing well... Just wish the USPS would get there crap together and bring me my mail. Have had packages that should have been here Monday still not show up. But what can u do
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



That's why I'm debating on whether to buy a phone or not at the moment. Shipping is gonna be sloooow.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 10, 2014)

Anyone here use Neutron? Need help with the equalizer settings. Can't seem to get the best settings for me. Need ideas.


----------



## eep2378 (Jan 10, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Quick! Everyone summon one person from the OP who isn't here celebrating this milestone! @eep2378
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





Ichigo said:


> If you value your life don't. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




50k!!!!!!!!!! Fcuk YEAH!


----------



## roofrider (Jan 10, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> @roofrider what's the extension ???

Click to collapse



Chromoji seems to work, but its getting on my nerves. Fcuk emojis.

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Quick! Everyone summon one person from the OP who isn't here celebrating this milestone! @eep2378

Click to collapse


 @roofrider !!!

And happy 50k posts everyone!


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 10, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> He's not an SM. He's out of jurisdiction.
> 
> I demand @M_T_M edit post 50000 in epic troll fashion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You want me to do wut, mate?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 10, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> You want me to do wut, mate?

Click to collapse



Something about fashion, I dunno go bake me cake. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 10, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Something about fashion, I dunno go bake me cake.
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



ok.jpg.....wait a minute.....you go bake "me" a cake, ya troll!!!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 10, 2014)

MTM is da  best!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 10, 2014)

cascabel said:


> MTM is da  best!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks!!


----------



## mark manning (Jan 10, 2014)

cascabel said:


> MTM is da  best!!!

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^^ Agreed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 10, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Thanks!!

Click to collapse







mark manning said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Agreed!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I shall report you to teh mods for modding my post!!!

...oh wait...


----------



## veeman (Jan 10, 2014)

What's up fcukers? ?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 10, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I shall report you to teh mods for modding my post!!!
> 
> ...oh wait...

Click to collapse


----------



## cascabel (Jan 10, 2014)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I'd honestly throw away my chucks if nike adopts that. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 10, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I'd honestly throw away my chucks if nike adopts that. :thumbup::beer:

Click to collapse



*reported...


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 10, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I'd honestly throw away my chucks if nike adopts that. :thumbup::beer:

Click to collapse



I won't give up my chucks for anything. 


Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 10, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> I won't give up my chucks for anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.

Click to collapse



A pair of chucks for an s5?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 10, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Although the one thing that brings a smile to my face is that after I left here, made myself a half-decent person. I gained a positive group of friends and now am dating someone I can trust and trusts me back, and is by my side no matter what the situation is.
> 
> I kinda have to thank xda for showing me what an @$$hole I used to be.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm glad that things are on the up and up for you. Since I've known you I've always thought you were a very personable person. I wasnt around for everything else except the tail end. I always say I'm so glad when I was in school there wasn't all these forums lol. I would have been a little ass lol. 

As far as shipping I have a USPS investigation or whatever it's called going on with then for my Xperia Z. It was supposed to be here on Tue and it was scanned as depart shipping facility on Wed very early morning in Indy. It hadn't been scanned since then. I've had many packages shipped this week and Already make it to me and this  package was priority 3 day shipped Fri. Indy is the last stop before my town gets it and normally if it gets scanned at Indy right after midnight it makes it to my house that day. Plus the fact that'd I've had a bunch of packages scanned through Indy yesterday and get delivered and this morning and now they are it for delivery I'm worried. Worst package for them to lose 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 10, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know, it's funny. KC tried, I'm sure (like I think he achieved in the Gli).
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





KidCarter93 said:


> Nope. If I'd wanted it, I would've had it
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> He's not an SM. He's out of jurisdiction.
> 
> I demand @M_T_M edit post 50000 in epic troll fashion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oi you know not what you say.... He is jc, JC I say



BTW~ 





cascabel said:


> I shall report you to teh mods for modding my post!!!
> 
> ...oh wait...

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



She did


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 10, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> So... Now that we have 50,045 posts we are an established body. We are one. How does it feel?

Click to collapse



Ftfy. 

Just sayin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 10, 2014)

@Apex @Axis_Drummer @devstaff

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 10, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> You said "just sayin" and didn't even bother spelling it "just saiyan"? Why?

Click to collapse



Cause of Doge I'm thinking 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 10, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> @Apex @Axis_Drummer @devstaff
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Long time no see huh?

xD


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 10, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> You said "just sayin" and didn't even bother spelling it "just saiyan"? Why?

Click to collapse






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause of Doge I'm thinking
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



This. 

...............I guess. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 10, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause of Doge I'm thinking
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse











Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 10, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> @Apex @Axis_Drummer @devstaff
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I've been mentioned..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 10, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I want Windoge  

Such Wow 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Darn doge. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty much fine, so what's going on?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 10, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Pretty much fine, so what's going on?

Click to collapse



50000 POSTS THAT'S WHAT. 

Everybody's just partying and we thought that it would be nice to have more members and all. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 10, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> 50000 POSTS THAT'S WHAT.
> 
> Everybody's just partying and we thought that it would be nice to have more members and all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah, well, last time I checked this thread it was pretty dead but it was months ago though, so much has been happening lately right?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 10, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Ah, well, last time I checked this thread it was pretty dead but it was months ago though, so much has been happening lately right?

Click to collapse



Er... I'm not sure myself lol. 

I just came here yesterday also. Haven't been here forever..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Such bad.
> Much canine
> Wow. ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 10, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> FTFY
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Wow. Such fix. Much perfection. Very grammar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 10, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> Er... I'm not sure myself lol.
> 
> I just came here yesterday also. Haven't been here forever..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I haven't been here for a while either, I have been off from this thread now for almost a full year.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah... About that... Not a very good guard.
> Do you even know who I am?

Click to collapse



Who u?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I am who you think I am.

Click to collapse



Ic-ichigo!? 

From the bleach? Omg. Are you really bleach?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> So... Now that we have 50,000 posts we are an established body. We are one. How does it feel?

Click to collapse



I feel ever bit of sadness, grief, and regret if you're part of this body. 

Wait, what body part are you? It feels awkward


Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 09:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




shahrukhraza said:


> Ic-ichigo!?
> 
> From the bleach? Omg. Are you really bleach?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Such discovery. 
Many excitement. 
So wow. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 11, 2014)

So I bought another Galaxy Nexus. This will be my third.

Was the only phone I could afford because other things ate up my money. :/


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 11, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> So I bought another Galaxy Nexus. This will be my third.
> 
> Was the only phone I could afford because other things ate up my money. :/

Click to collapse



Why what happened to your first two?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 11, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> Why what happened to your first two?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First one (GSM), I needed cash. Second one (Sprint), needed a new Graphics Card. Hopefully I can keep this one for a little while


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 11, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> First one (GSM), I needed cash. Second one (Sprint), needed a new Graphics Card. Hopefully I can keep this one for a little while

Click to collapse



Aw, that sucks. Hope you keep this one for longer time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Come on. Don't act like you don't want to be part of my amazing bod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as you are the butt, I'm pretty much fine with that. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## shree_tejas (Jan 11, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> As long as you are the butt, I'm pretty much fine with that.
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



He said butt


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't know about itchy being the butt. If we're a chick, people will always stare at him as we walk away.

I want @Axis_Drummer on our chest, though, because he's the tits.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

Yep, creepy and awkward as intended.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy 50k post frat! I wish to be the 100kth post 

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

Wtf lul

Sent from my E151


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 11, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Happy 50k post frat! I wish to be the 100kth post
> 
> Sent from my E151
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



52k post! 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 11, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I don't know about itchy being the butt. If we're a chick, people will always stare at him as we walk away.
> 
> I want @Axis_Drummer on our chest, though, because he's the tits.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whether compliment or insult, I accept   A good pair of tits always seal the deal. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 11, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I don't know about itchy being the butt. If we're a chick, people will always stare at him as we walk away.
> 
> I want @Axis_Drummer on our chest, though, because he's the tits.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what itchy wants to be - the center of attention, unless of course if axis can prove to be a bigger form factor then the spotlight is on him. 

Itchy is also the discharge area for all related fecal matter, so yea he's important. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Come on. Don't act like you don't want to be part of my amazing bod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I don't know about itchy being the butt. If we're a chick, people will always stare at him as we walk away.
> 
> I want @Axis_Drummer on our chest, though, because he's the tits.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought that was @veeman :what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I don't know about itchy being the butt. If we're a chick, people will always stare at him as we walk away.
> 
> I want @Axis_Drummer on our chest, though, because he's the tits.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought that was @veeman :what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I don't know about itchy being the butt. If we're a chick, people will always stare at him as we walk away.
> 
> I want @Axis_Drummer on our chest, though, because he's the tits.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought that was @veeman :what:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2014)

Morning frat.
Ok. Who made coffee? May I have some please?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 11, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat.
> Ok. Who made coffee? May I have some please?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didnt make coffee but Tea. Want some?



Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 11, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I've been mentioned..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



um NO. nOOb, you'rein the wrongthread


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah... About that... Not a very good guard.
> Do you even know who I am?

Click to collapse



Yes, I know who you are. I just don't remember your first username, but I still remember you from this thread.

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------




FlyGurl said:


> Morning frat.
> Ok. Who made coffee? May I have some please?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good morning FlyGurl, might be a bit late but whatever


----------



## cascabel (Jan 11, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Yes, I know who you are. I just don't remember your first username, but I still remember you from this thread.

Click to collapse




It was "Jessica"


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> I didnt make coffee but Tea. Want some?
> 
> 
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Yes, please.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Yes, I know who you are. I just don't remember your first username, but I still remember you from this thread.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Good morning....

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




devstaff said:


> Yes, I know who you are. I just don't remember your first username, but I still remember you from this thread.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Good morning

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 11, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> oi you know not what you say.... He is jc, JC I say

Click to collapse



Gee, thanks for that. My cover's now been blown


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 11, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




NO...

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 11, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Gee, thanks for that. My cover's now been blown

Click to collapse



No problem brother, your protected in here  Nobody will let that secret outta here.


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 11, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Gee, thanks for that. My cover's now been blown

Click to collapse



Strange mods, 







TonyStark said:


> No problem brother, your protected in here  Nobody will let that secret outta here.

Click to collapse





_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 11, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> NO...
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse





Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Well, that was my third username... ??
> 
> 
> 
> Josepho1997>Urahara>Jessica>Ichigo

Click to collapse



Yeah, now I remember.

Anyhow, does anyone want a free Skype Premium 1 year code?


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 11, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Yeah, now I remember.
> 
> Anyhow, does anyone want a free Skype Premium 1 year code?

Click to collapse



Sure  I wouldn't mind


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Sure  I wouldn't mind

Click to collapse



Sent you a code with instructions how to redeem it


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok, so thread is dead again...


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> It's only been 1½ hours. Not bad for how its been lately.

Click to collapse



Well, still quite dead, there hasn't been that many posts some hours before that either.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 12, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Well, still quite dead, there hasn't been that many posts some hours before that either.

Click to collapse



Everyone is still hung over from last night. It's a frat after all 

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> This thread isn't a party without me.

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 12, 2014)

cascabel said:


> A pair of chucks for an s5?

Click to collapse



If you are taking about my pair of chucks, No. 

Good morning everyone. 

Just had a wonderful conversation with dad about getting me a car.  
Excited. 


Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 12, 2014)

I missed teh party 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jan 12, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> If you are taking about my pair of chucks, No.
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which one?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2014)

@TonyStark Only noobs call others noobs. 

By the way, have we met? Don't remember you..

What's up brothers?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 12, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> @TonyStark Only noobs call others noobs.
> 
> By the way, have we met? Don't remember you..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is one who calls thyself a noob?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Hey Axis! Saw some pictures of car. Looks sweet! ?

Click to collapse



Thanks man 
I have better pictures just don't want to clutter the thread. 







Android Pizza said:


> What is one who calls thyself a noob?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A smart guy I'd say. 
At least that way you beat others to the punch. 


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 12, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> A smart guy I'd say.
> At least that way you beat others to the punch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


@Sleepy!

You heard him 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah I saw a few on Google Plus.
> Also, not so sure what happened with my grammar in that last post.

Click to collapse



Happens to the best of us. :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> No, not to me. I'm the best of the best. My improper grammar is an omen of a grave what's to come, that is to say, the future... ?
> But anyways, yeah cool car.

Click to collapse



Lol I hear you.
Thanks again. Took a bit of working to afford it, but I made it happen.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 12, 2014)

Such many posts.
People so active wow.
Not dead theed
Wow



[This post has been deemed safe by the National Potato Safety Regulation]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> No, not to me. I'm the best of the best. My improper grammar is an omen of a grave what's to come, that is to say, the future... ?
> But anyways, yeah cool car.

Click to collapse



Just as the prophecy foretells.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah. Enjoy it. ?
> And don't wreck it. ?
> 
> I won't wreck this vehicle. Trust me. My driving record is perfect. But I do always take caution of other drivers around me, because you can never really tell what's going to happen.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Too much doge going around. ?

Click to collapse



http://windoge.com/



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Jan 12, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Ichigo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. Enjoy it. ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> No problem brother, your protected in here  Nobody will let that secret outta here.

Click to collapse



Well, I hope they don't. It's crucial to my objective that others don't realize such information.
It would be counter-productive, to say the least.


jugg1es said:


> Strange mods,
> 
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Who? 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Who?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium

Click to collapse



I think it's that Empty fella ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jan 12, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> I think it's that Empty fella ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Strange is an understatement then. ?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> I think it's that Empty fella ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah, that makes more sense then 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Well, I hope they don't. It's crucial to my objective that others don't realize such information.
> It would be counter-productive, to say the least.
> 
> Who?
> ...

Click to collapse



You and Tony have changed avatars, name and avatar changes instantly become unknowns. 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jan 12, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> You and Tony have changed avatars, name and avatar changes instantly become unknowns.
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



I couldn't become an unknown, even if I tried 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> I couldn't become an unknown, even if I tried
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Who are you again? 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 12, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> You and Tony have changed avatars, name and avatar changes instantly become unknowns.
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Things like this happen:

when you're drunk and you shave your head... only to wake up and realize you've shaved the arresting officers head:silly:
when yoy smack your kid for being a brat in the store.... only to realize it was the neighbors kid:silly:
when you threaten your cell phone company that you will leave their service due to bad service..... but they are the only service in your area:silly:
when you're caught dancing to a Katy Perry song, naked in the bathroom... only to wake up and realize you were in your cubicle at work:silly:
when you pick up the 20 trays of "brownies" from an unknown address, for the school bake sale... only to realize they were BROWNIES:silly:
When you're light to light racing the Dodge Omni 024 against a Chevy Chevette...until hyour car is tased and the under cover cop slaps you with a ticket:silly:


So now we're back up to speed


----------



## cascabel (Jan 12, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> Things like this happen:
> 
> when you're drunk and you shave your head... only to wake up and realize you've shaved the arresting officers head:silly:
> when yoy smack your kid for being a brat in the store.... only to realize it was the neighbors kid:silly:
> ...

Click to collapse



I take it this is based on experience? ?


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 12, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> "I stopped fighting my inner demons, were on the same side now"

Click to collapse



LOL... still waiting


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 12, 2014)

All purely hypothetical




cascabel said:


> I take it this is based on experience? ?

Click to collapse


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 12, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> All purely hypothetical

Click to collapse



A likely story Mr.Stark.

We're keeping our eyes on you.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 12, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> A likely story Mr.Stark.
> 
> We're keeping our eyes on you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Back at ya


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 12, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> LOL... still waiting

Click to collapse



Ive made more than a few posts in this thread since then 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 12, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> Back at ya

Click to collapse








Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Get your filthy, slutty eyes out of here! ?

Click to collapse



You jelly?


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Please.  My eyes are so majestic if anybody were to look directly into them they'd die.

Click to collapse



yup, you jelly.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Please.  My eyes are so majestic if anybody were to look directly into them they'd die.

Click to collapse



Conjunctivitis ? ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 12, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> No, looking directly into my eyes with my true glory overwhelms ones soul.

Click to collapse



Sure









I knew you couldn't resist my stare, yeah I'm lookin to you​


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 12, 2014)

Some creepy stuff going on in the thread :sly:

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 13, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Some creepy stuff going on in the thread :sly:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



It's been creepier before...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> No, looking directly into my eyes with my true glory overwhelms ones soul.

Click to collapse



Yeah, same thing happens when they look at my glorious bootay


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 13, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> It's been creepier before...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This is true but it always starts this way then before you know it the thread needs a nsfw tag 

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 13, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This is true but it always starts this way then before you know it the thread needs a nsfw tag
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Or the troll mod comes and busts us out



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 13, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Or @M_T_M comes and busts us out
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> FTFY
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



MTM isn't a troll.

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> MTM isn't a troll.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Then what is he a hobbit? :what:

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Then what is he a hobbit? :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Are you saying MTM is Kim Kardashian? ?







Ichigo said:


> Oh, I bet. ☺

Click to collapse



Creepy smiley ☺

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## shree_tejas (Jan 13, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Then what is he a hobbit? :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



A fail one.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> Are you saying MTM is Kim Kardashian? ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*****, how is you not the Hobbit again?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Jan 13, 2014)

He is bamboobsaurous.


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> *****, how is you not the Hobbit again?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





TeeJay!! said:


> He is bamboobsaurous.

Click to collapse



South Park reference


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 13, 2014)

Sup frat.

Galaxy Nexus is arriving in a couple days, extremely excited.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good morning frat

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good morning all. English exam to day.  my worst subject...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Sup frat.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus is arriving in a couple days, extremely excited.

Click to collapse



Did you get the gnex?

I got one from the company but it's strictly for work purposes only since I handle mobile certs now. 

It's a really awesome device! Too bads I cants roots its 



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey you ungrateful scaly wags.

It's Deadly's birthday today, send him your greetings!



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## shree_tejas (Jan 13, 2014)

@veeman is that you? :sly::what:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 13, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> @veeman is that you? :sly::what:

Click to collapse



He's not from Nebraska

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 13, 2014)

Happy birthday @Deadly. 

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 13, 2014)

Happy Birfday @Deadly 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 13, 2014)

^^That 

Where has Deadly been recently?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 13, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> ^^That
> 
> Where has Deadly been recently?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He had no internet from what I've heard. That and life 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He had no internet from what I've heard. That and life
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



You guys are wrong  I talked to him earlier and he was buying vodka ?

Sent from my sushi quality tuna


----------



## cascabel (Jan 13, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> You guys are wrong  I talked to him earlier and he was buying vodka ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi quality tuna

Click to collapse



He's still alive? ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 13, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> You guys are wrong  I talked to him earlier and he was buying vodka ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi quality tuna

Click to collapse



Sure :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 13, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Did you get the gnex?
> 
> I got one from the company but it's strictly for work purposes only since I handle mobile certs now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wednesday 

That sucks  It is a great device though. Love the Nexus line 

EDIT: Happy Birthday, Deadly!


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 13, 2014)

Why Did I ever buy these FM transmitter Mp3 players for my dads car So hard to use and adjust! I keep getting static noise i some parts of whatever music I listen. Any tips how I reduce that?

Edit: Happy Birthday Deadly

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2014)

cascabel said:


> He's still alive? ?

Click to collapse



He's Lively as ever.. Well.. Not very.

Sent from my sushi quality tuna


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> god mornen yall. Ingilsh todey exum.  mi are the wurst subjict...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> FTFY

Click to collapse



Get out of my sight before I call the grammar police!

Sent from my sushi quality tuna


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Get out of my sight before I call the grammar police!
> 
> Sent from my sushi quality tuna

Click to collapse



U WOT M9? I'm 3 strong 5 u!11


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> U WOT M9? I'm 3 strong 5 u!11

Click to collapse



My eyes are bleeding ?

Sent from my sushi quality tuna


----------



## veeman (Jan 13, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> My eyes are bleeding ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi quality tuna

Click to collapse



Fite me rite now. 1v1 irl n00b. il kut u up m8.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> Fite me rite now. 1v1 irl n00b. il kut u up m8.

Click to collapse





Sent from my sushi quality tuna


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry if I am spamming but what is the purpose of this thread?


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 14, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Read the OP. ?
> 
> -_Flo_

Click to collapse



I read but I did not understand anything.


----------



## boborone (Jan 14, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Read the OP. ?
> 
> -_Flo_

Click to collapse



tldr

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 14, 2014)

boborone said:


> tldr
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Right


----------



## boborone (Jan 14, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Right

Click to collapse



Two Wongs don't make a Wright. But three lefts do.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 14, 2014)

boborone said:


> Two Wongs don't make a Wright. But three lefts do.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What? 

:what:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jan 14, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Smart indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> He's not an SM. He's out of jurisdiction.
> 
> I demand @M_T_M edit post 50000 in epic troll fashion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




? I guess I'm a little late ?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 14, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> ? I guess I'm a little late ?

Click to collapse



A little? ?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 14, 2014)

Got my hair straightened.


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 14, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Got my hair straightened.

Click to collapse



Guess What? Nobody Cares!

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Guess What? Nobody Cares!
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 14, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Got my hair straightened.

Click to collapse



My hair came pre-straightened. 

Sent from my sushi quality tuna


----------



## shree_tejas (Jan 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Guess What? Nobody Cares!
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Don't.:sly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 14, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> Don't.:sly:

Click to collapse



+1

And I saw your pic it looks good @funnypharmacist 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 14, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Got my hair straightened.

Click to collapse



Congratulations! I think straight is too mainstream.

I'm also getting a haircut tomorrow.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 14, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> Don't.:sly:

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> +1
> 
> And I saw your pic it looks good @funnypharmacist
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Then guess what? I got a long hair going to need to cut it. 

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Then guess what? I got a long hair going to need to cut it.
> 
> Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Cool :thumbup:

I shave my head every week 
Such bald
Wow
Much smooth
Very sexy 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 14, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cool :thumbup:
> 
> I shave my head every week
> Such bald
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## veeman (Jan 14, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> My hair came pre-straightened.
> 
> Sent from my sushi quality tuna

Click to collapse



Mine is straight near the scalp, so if I have it cut on the shorter side it looks straight. But it gets wavy as it gets longer.

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------




batman38102 said:


> Guess What? Nobody Cares!
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Being a **** to people is bad. Tut tut.

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 14, 2014)

veeman said:


> Mine is straight near the scalp, so if I have it cut on the shorter side it looks straight. But it gets wavy as it gets longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lies. Bamboobs don't have hair and dinosaurs are bald.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Jan 14, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Lies. Bamboobs don't have hair and dinosaurs are bald.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some, at least, have feathers. Bamboo is pimpin'!


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 14, 2014)

veeman said:


> Mine is straight near the scalp, so if I have it cut on the shorter side it looks straight. But it gets wavy as it gets longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh im sorry. Somebody in this thread said the exact thing when I posted something. Is that not being a **** then?

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Oh im sorry. Somebody in this thread said the exact thing when I posted something. Is that not being a **** then?
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



That depends... What did you post?

Sent from my sushi quality tuna


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Oh im sorry. Somebody in this thread said the exact thing when I posted something. Is that not being a **** then?
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Just cause someone else does something your gonna do it too? 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 14, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> That depends... What did you post?
> 
> Sent from my sushi quality tuna

Click to collapse



I dont remember but Im pretty sure it didnt deserve a Guess What? nobody cares! Squidward pic. 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Guess What? Nobody Cares!
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse




Who asked you? 






HUNTER said:


> +1

Click to collapse






^^^^




TeeJay!! said:


> Don't.:sly:

Click to collapse



That's my bro

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 14, 2014)

Deleted. Dont want mods coming here


Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> I dont remember but Im pretty sure it didnt deserve a Guess What? nobody cares! Squidward pic.
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



You didn't post a meme u just said it. It's all in the context it is used and he was obviously very happy that he got his hair straightened. If I post "oh look my favorite team won" and someone posts the squidward meme then it's in a joking non serious context. With funnys post it was something personal with him being happy about something physically on him. Either way you say what you posted before didn't deserve a squidward meme but then you go do it yourself. Well that's just a$$ backwards my friend. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 14, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You didn't post a meme u just said it. It's all in the context it is used and he was obviously very happy that he got his hair straightened. If I post "oh look my favorite team won" and someone posts the squidward meme then it's in a joking non serious context. Either way you say what you posted before didn't deserve a squidward meme but then you go do it yourself. Well that's just a$$ backwards my friend
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Not everyone finds that meme funny! I find that really rude. 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 14, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> That's my bro
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse




I don't care.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 14, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> +1
> 
> And I saw your pic it looks good @funnypharmacist
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

Click to collapse



Thanks for the compliment Jeff. 

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 14, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Thanks for the compliment Jeff.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Your welcome . I remember when I had long hair but my hair is so thick it would puff up. It looked great wet but dry it looked terrible. I would try every hair product out just to get my hair to relax but it wouldn't work . So my solution is to just cut it all off 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




batman38102 said:


> Not everyone finds that meme funny! I find that really rude.
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--Wait For it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



So why would you post it towards someone else. Especially without the meme. Don't you find that rude? So you were obviously just trying to be mean. If I was u I'd just drop it cause u are just digging yourself into hole. You also must not understand what context means. Anyways 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 14, 2014)

No 





DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Your welcome . I remember when I had long hair but my hair is so thick it would puff up. It looked great wet but dry it looked terrible. I would try every hair product out just to get my hair to relax but it wouldn't work . So my solution is to just cut it all off
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try maintaining short hairs, I believe it would be better than shaving your head every week. 

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




HUNTER said:


> I don't care.

Click to collapse



I am trying not to be rude but you sir are making it hard for me. 

If you are going to post here just be respectful to other members of the forum and don't be mean to others without any solid reason. 

If you don't care, show it by completely ignoring my post and not by quoting me and saying you don't care, that's just...


Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## veeman (Jan 14, 2014)

Troll with tact, my friends. Troll with tact. 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 14, 2014)

Those new to the frat: it's like this...

If I laugh and say "F you" to a friend, it's funny. To anyone else, it's likely to instigate something.

Get to know us first, then give us ****, and don't take anything seriously. We're a friendly bunch.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 14, 2014)

veeman said:


> Troll with tact, my friends. Troll with tact.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:thumbsup:







jRi0T68 said:


> Those new to the frat: it's like this...
> 
> If I laugh and say "F you" to a friend, it's funny. To anyone else, it's likely to instigate something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes we are. 

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 14, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Those new to the frat: it's like this...
> 
> If I laugh and say "F you" to a friend, it's funny. To anyone else, it's likely to instigate something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well said.... One again :beer:

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok, is been a while since i looked in here. 

Well this thread is slowly going down the toilet if the last few pages are anything to go by. 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Apex (Jan 15, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Ok, is been a while since i looked in here.
> 
> Well this thread is slowly going down the toilet if the last few pages are anything to go by.
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Care to breathe some life back into it, with your breathy breath? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 15, 2014)

Apex said:


> Care to breathe some life back into it, with your breathy breath?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So trying to decide if it's actually worth it, it's fallen quite a long way since its inception 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> ]
> 
> 
> No
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey bro I am really really sorry. I was just joking with you and I got carried away.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 15, 2014)

... So much editing possible. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SafinWasi (Jan 15, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cool :thumbup:
> 
> I shave my head every week
> Such bald
> ...

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2014)

I still love this thread.

All my non-productive stuff goes here.


This episode of XDA drama: Sraighten me out you hair?



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Hahahahaha screw you. Hahahaha no really, you suck. Hahahaha.
> Like that? ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



**** you Joseph. :tup:

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 15, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Love you Joseph. :tup:
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Aww I'm sure he does too. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 15, 2014)

Anonymous.123 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It's a true statement 

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 15, 2014)

My *no intention of causing any problem* post caused a lot of drama. Now I will think twice before posting here. 

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Thanks! ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What kind of love are we talking about here?

If it's anything homogeneous count me out



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 15, 2014)

Well..
It's just been one of those days fellas. 

How is everyone? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Jan 15, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Not everyone finds that meme funny! I find that really rude.

Click to collapse



"Hurt not others in ways that you yourself would find hurtful."

Lets move on tho.

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------




Axis_Drummer said:


> Well..
> It's just been one of those days fellas.
> 
> How is everyone?

Click to collapse



Sup? Everything fine?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jan 15, 2014)

Interesting........


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes. Joseph/Itchy does casual stripping every once in a while



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 15, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Well..
> It's just been one of those days fellas.
> 
> How is everyone?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am doing great, but the isometric projection are killing me.  I just can't understand why a pharmacist would need those. 






deathnotice01 said:


> Yes. Joseph/Itchy does casual stripping every once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing one would regret missing. 

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## roofrider (Jan 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am doing great, but the isometric projection are killing me.  I just can't understand why a pharmacist would need those.

Click to collapse



Yeah. I always hated geography too.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am doing great, but the isometric projection are killing me.  I just can't understand why a pharmacist would need those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe pharmacists are meant to be archeological engineers.


Also itchy's strip dance is truly a sight to behold.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sup Frat? I see the title has been changed


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 15, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Yeah. I always hated geography too.

Click to collapse



Geography???  Its engineering Drawing. 







deathnotice01 said:


> Maybe pharmacists are meant to be archeological engineers.
> 
> 
> Also itchy's strip dance is truly a sight to behold.
> ...

Click to collapse



I will be waiting for itchys next move. 

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 15, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Sup Frat? I see the title has been changed

Click to collapse











funnypharmacist said:


> Geography???  Its engineering Drawing.
> 
> I will be waiting for itchys next move.
> 
> Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.

Click to collapse



You draw geography? 

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Also itchy's strip dance is truly a sight to behold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Upload it to teh utube!

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Also itchy's strip dance is truly a sight to behold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Upload it to teh utube!


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 15, 2014)

cascabel said:


> You draw geography?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 

Double post.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> So I hear y'all want to see my strip dance?
> 
> -_Flo_

Click to collapse



If you are a girl.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> So I hear y'all want to see my strip dance?
> 
> -_Flo_

Click to collapse



Do it you scally wag. Dooo eaaaat noooow.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Jan 15, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Double post.

Click to collapse



How perceptive of you. 





Ichigo said:


> So I hear y'all want to see my strip dance?
> 
> -_Flo_

Click to collapse



Yep. We need to laugh, too.


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 15, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> If you are a girl.

Click to collapse



And you are....? :what:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 15, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> And you are....? :what:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I am HUNTER AKA Umesh Lakhani. 
I am a student and want to get a dream job of CEO at Microsoft.


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 15, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> I am HUNTER AKA Umesh Lakhani.
> I am a student and want to get a dream job of CEO at Microsoft.

Click to collapse



Lolwut? 
Also....Imma ban you for teh LULZ!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 15, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Lolwut?
> Also....Imma ban you for teh LULZ!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I am getting banned. 

This is most prestigious moment in my life.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 15, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Lolwut?
> Also....Imma ban you for teh LULZ!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Do eeeeet. I mega chicken liver dare you.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Jan 15, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Do eeeeet. I mega chicken liver dare you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I second cow-poop teh motion.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guys, what's new?

I see batman is digging his own grave again 

@Apex Did you read the posts from the 8th? Please do.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 16, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey guys, what's new?
> 
> I see batman is digging his own grave again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aren't you surprised that it's not you this time? :laugh:


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey guys, what's new?
> 
> I see batman is digging his own grave again
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't been around much. A lot is going on right now, so I've been working on things outside teh internuts. What'd I miss? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 16, 2014)

Apex said:


> Haven't been around much. A lot is going on right now, so I've been working on things outside teh internuts. What'd I miss?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hold on, I'll grab a link 

Edit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49229353

Read from there until two or three pages after

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 16, 2014)

It's here...







Time to tweak the hell out of it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 16, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> It's here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> It's here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gnex?

Why is it on kitkat?



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 16, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks 







deathnotice01 said:


> Gnex?
> 
> Why is it on kitkat?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not? It's definitely capable of running it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just thought you got it with official 4.4 lol



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 16, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I just thought you got it with official 4.4 lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhhh.

No, CM11

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 16, 2014)

CM? Gross. I won't use it ever again, on principle alone.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jan 16, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> CM? Gross. I won't use it ever again, on principle alone.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Not everyone can have SOAP


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 16, 2014)

Soap?

You haz no soap? You're trying to be stinky like @undercover?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> iOS is squeaky clean so...

Click to collapse



No, it's featureless bs. It's petrified fecal matter.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 16, 2014)

Well this isn't good...

While typing that I dropped 1%...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 16, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> No, it's featureless bs. It's petrified fecal matter.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Glossy petrified fecal decayed piece of ****



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 16, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> No, it's featureless bs. It's petrified fecal matter.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



 Understatement.

- Amp Milk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 16, 2014)

Good morning frat how is everyone doing today?

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 16, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Good morning frat how is everyone doing today?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Well I'm not dead yet.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 16, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Good morning frat how is everyone doing today?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Good evening.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 16, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I just thought you got it with official 4.4 lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm running SlimKat on my gnex since first alpha build ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 16, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm running SlimKat on my gnex since first alpha build ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Cool.

Just rooted my company issued gnex (yes, they finally decided to let me do it). Also did my first app testing on android and it was a success.

I'm still learning the iOS on a system level. Hopefully I'll be forced to enjoy it.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Jan 16, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Just rooted my company issued gnex (yes, they finally decided to let me do it). Also did my first app testing on android and it was a success.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good luck with that. I've given up on ios since i bricked my 3gs trying to understand what was going on.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 16, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Good luck with that. I've given up on ios since i bricked my 3gs trying to understand what was going on.

Click to collapse



I'm forced to because of a new role and the company already issued me a 4s and 2nd gen iPad for testing purposes.

The damn screen is too small on the 4s and the iPad is so heavy and the screen is not pleasantly smooth to touch.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## orangekid (Jan 16, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm forced to because of a new role and the company already issued me a 4s and 2nd gen iPad for testing purposes.
> 
> The damn screen is too small on the 4s and the iPad is so heavy and the screen is not pleasantly smooth to touch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




iOS isn't so bad once it's jailbroken.  There are some cool things  you can do.

The screen is tiny and the OS in general is more locked, but you can use it ok if you have to.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 16, 2014)

orangekid said:


> iOS isn't so bad once it's jailbroken.  There are some cool things  you can do.
> 
> The screen is tiny and the OS in general is more locked, but you can use it ok if you have to.

Click to collapse



I'll give ios this: it's smooth and fast. But even when i had my idevice jailbroken, it still felt very...um..restrictive (is that a word? ). For some people, i guess ios is a better choice - simple and gets the job done. But i'd really rather have android on my phone.


----------



## orangekid (Jan 16, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I'll give ios this: it's smooth and fast. But even when i had my idevice jailbroken, it still felt very...um..restrictive (is that a word? ). For some people, i guess ios is a better choice - simple and gets the job done. But i'd really rather have android on my phone.

Click to collapse



Yeah me too, any day.

But if it's a work issued phone or for whatever reason you HAVE to use iOS, then you can certainly make it less painful with jailbreaking and some neat tweaks.

First thing I do with an iPhone is put Android themes on it, with a weather clock and widgets and stuff, then put in some of the other tweaks that I like that make it feel like Android basically.


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 16, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm running SlimKat on my gnex since first alpha build ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Does if have awful battery life too? CM11 1/15 nightly has absolutely terrible battery life. Losing 1% per 1 minute screen on...



orangekid said:


> iOS isn't so bad once it's jailbroken.  There are some cool things  you can do.
> 
> The screen is tiny and the OS in general is more locked, but you can use it ok if you have to.

Click to collapse



Also this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Jan 16, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Does if have awful battery life too? CM11 1/15 nightly has absolutely terrible battery life. Losing 1% per 1 minute screen on...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try Beanstalk? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 16, 2014)

I am getting rabbits!!!!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 16, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am getting rabbits!!!!

Click to collapse



Guess what? 

Nobod-CONGRATS man. 




I hope they die. :l 



Jkjkjkjkjkjkjkjkjk I hope they have a super long life with 18 children. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jan 16, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> Guess what?
> 
> Nobod-CONGRATS man.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think he's getting them for expermintal purposes since he is a pharmacist student


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 16, 2014)

I think I'm a tad bit too excited today. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 16, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Why? ? I need to know. ?
> 
> -_Flo_

Click to collapse



God Knows Best. 

And I don't know myself. That other post was just out of sheer boredom lol 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 16, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Well I missed school today, and my Algebra 2 exam, and then fell back asleep for 7 hours. So pretty boring day so far.
> 
> -_Flo_

Click to collapse



Lol thas...... Interesting. 

I had a bio exam today but  apparently the teacher didn't come and so they just have us some random worksheets to do and they were chemistry. Pretty stupid. So yeah, my day was boring and stupid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 16, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Lol. So do you have to take your bio exam? I have a biology exam tomorrow. Really don't want to study. ?
> 
> -_Flo_

Click to collapse



Yeah but I'm just gonna wing it. All of them were easy more or less. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jan 16, 2014)

@Prawesome feeling the chills?

- Amp Milk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 17, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Does if have awful battery life too? CM11 1/15 nightly has absolutely terrible battery life. Losing 1% per 1 minute screen on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, nothing like that bad  I'm using latest SlimKat weekly Mpokang SuperRAM with ART. Battery life is ok. ART does improve battery life.

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Good luck. ?

Click to collapse



Tanks. 




Tezlastorme said:


> No, nothing like that bad  I'm using latest SlimKat weekly Mpokang SuperRAM with ART. Battery life is ok. ART does improve battery life.
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Do you find that good? I ran SlimKat for some time and I found it a bit laggy. Running omni metal and its pretty good. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2014)

Wolf Pup said:


> @Prawesome feeling the chills?
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Not now. But man wasn't it cold last week... 
I am visiting this forum after 3 weeks or something.. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------

And it looks like I missed the 50k posts mark

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 AM ----------

And it looks like I missed the 50k posts mark

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> How cold? ?
> Yes, you missed the 50k post. The post I claimed a year ago, and never got. ?
> 
> -_Flo_

Click to collapse



Not as cold as you guys. What is the temp there? -50°? Here it was ranging from 2°C to 10°C

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Lol. No, that was last week. ? Wind chill of around -50F.
> Now its -2C(wind chill of -12C)

Click to collapse



Wow.. How many coats? 4 or 5? Lol..

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 17, 2014)

orangekid said:


> Yeah me too, any day.
> 
> But if it's a work issued phone or for whatever reason you HAVE to use iOS, then you can certainly make it less painful with jailbreaking and some neat tweaks.
> 
> First thing I do with an iPhone is put Android themes on it, with a weather clock and widgets and stuff, then put in some of the other tweaks that I like that make it feel like Android basically.

Click to collapse



It's on iOS7, is there a jailbreak for that now? Last iPhone I jailbroke was a ip4 on iOS 6.5







funnypharmacist said:


> I am getting rabbits!!!!

Click to collapse



Hooooray!

Now feed them your drugs and turn them into visious 200 feet tall monsters!



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 17, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hooooray!
> 
> Now feed them your drugs and turn them into visious 200 feet tall monsters!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I like you. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 17, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am getting rabbits!!!!

Click to collapse



Congratulations!

I used to have rabbits. They are wonderful little creatures.

But...you said rabbits plural.

Male and female = End up with 500 rabbits (This is what happened to me. I had one male rabbit, and my dad decided he was "lonely".)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I used to have rabbits. They are wonderful little creatures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rabbits are just furry rats.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 17, 2014)

veeman said:


> Rabbits are just furry rats.

Click to collapse



Ratbits?


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Ratbits?

Click to collapse



Rattits :|


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 17, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> It's on iOS7, is there a jailbreak for that now? Last iPhone I jailbroke was a ip4 on iOS 6.5
> 
> Hooooray!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 Ofcourse I will and then mail you one of them. 
Just for the lulz




Android Pizza said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I used to have rabbits. They are wonderful little creatures.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I won't be doing that. 
May be I will just get one.  I am at the college the whole so my family believes that there should be two if any rabbits for the same reason as your father thought of. 

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 17, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Ofcourse I will and then mail you one of them.
> Just for the lulz
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yey! 

I always wanted to have a 200 foot city destroying monster. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------




veeman said:


> Rattits :|

Click to collapse



Rabbid tities... 






Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 17, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yey!
> 
> I always wanted to have a 200 foot city destroying monster.
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Hope it makes you happy. 
Let me know your postal address and if you prefer couriers over normal mail. 

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2014)

So...
Woke up at 5 am
At work right on time at 6 am
Worked an hour of overtime
Raced to an interview for a better job
Stopped at a gas station to change into my suit
Restroom was out of order
They let me use a supply closet (which has no light), with the door cracked
Interviewed like a boss (for a boss position)
I'll know either way in week or two.
Yep

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------

And to the thoughts I keep telling to myself about a better candidate..

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------

This thread title makes me laugh: 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2613586

Muchbuy
So charge
Wow.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 17, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> So...
> Woke up at 5 am
> At work right on time at 6 am
> Worked an hour of overtime
> ...

Click to collapse




Cool, how did it go?







funnypharmacist said:


> Hope it makes you happy.
> Let me know your postal address and if you prefer couriers over normal mail.
> 
> Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.

Click to collapse



I'll try and see how much custom charges I have to pay for it first. 



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 17, 2014)

It went very well, but I don't have any experience in an automated manufacturing environment (it's a plastic injection molding company). If I don't get it, it would only be if they find someone with that.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I actually didn't wear a coat. ?
> I never wear a coat unless I'll be spending 10+ minutes outside. And my coat is just a thick jacket.
> 
> "Ain't no party without drugs!"

Click to collapse



Wow... I even walk around my house with a coat on sometimes :|

Anyway, back to exile.. Cya

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jan 17, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Wow... I even walk around my house with a coat on sometimes :|
> 
> Anyway, back to exile.. Cya
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You've been grounded again? What did you do this time?


----------



## Groot (Jan 17, 2014)

Hye guys, long time 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 17, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hye guys, long time
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Loooooooooooooong time.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Do you want something?
> 
> "Ain't no party without drugs!"

Click to collapse



Yeah


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Well...?
> 
> "Ain't no party without drugs!"

Click to collapse



To be a member.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Did you read the OP?
> 
> "Ain't no party without drugs!"

Click to collapse



Oh I will sorry.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 17, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Oh I will sorry.

Click to collapse





Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 17, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> View attachment 2521780
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Sir 
This is funny. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 17, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Sir
> This is funny.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



And where is your introduction 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 17, 2014)

I am a 15 year old guy. My real name is Umesh. I am from India. I am a student in eleventh standard. My dream is to be a software engineer and be CEO at Microsoft. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 17, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> I am a 15 year old guy. I am from India. I am a student in eleventh standard. My dream is to be a software engineer and be CEO at Microsoft.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I'm surprised someone actually wants Steve Balmer's job.

Good luck with that since by the time you're 30, MS will only exist in history books.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 17, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm surprised someone actually wants Steve Balmer's job.
> 
> Good luck with that since by the time you're 30, MS will only exist in history books.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SORRY sir

But it is Steve Ballmer.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 17, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm surprised someone actually wants Steve Balmer's job.
> 
> Good luck with that since by the time you're 30, MS will only exist in history books.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 can't stop laughing. :thumbup:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 17, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm surprised someone actually wants Steve Balmer's job.
> 
> Good luck with that since by the time you're 30, MS will only exist in history books.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope you're right. Same for Apple! Android and Linux munt reign supreme!!!111

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> I hope you're right. Same for Apple! Android and Linux munt reign supreme!!!111
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Yeah right....

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 17, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> SORRY sir
> 
> But it is Steve Ballmer.

Click to collapse



Okay.

Steve Ballsman







veeman said:


> Yeah right....
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Nooo. iPhone and Steve Jobs iz god.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## veeman (Jan 17, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Okay.
> 
> Steve Ballsman
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iPhone and Beats 4 lyf
Jobs and Dre are gods. 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jan 17, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> I am a 15 year old guy. My real name is Umesh. I am from India. I am a student in eleventh standard. My dream is to be a software engineer and be CEO at Microsoft.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Well i guess i could be your secretary by then?

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 18, 2014)

veeman said:


> iPhone and Beats 4 lyf
> Jobs and Dre are gods.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fo shizzle! 
The retina display and superb bass quality easily smashes those copy bots google anyday! 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> Well i guess i could be your secretary by then?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Yes. You have to wear the miniest of mini skirts as well

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Fo shizzle!
> The retina display and superb bass quality easily smashes those copy bots google anyday!

Click to collapse



Sir 
So why are you owning a Nexus 7? 



Sent from my muffin


----------



## Groot (Jan 18, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Fo shizzle!
> The retina display and superb bass quality easily smashes those copy bots google anyday!
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as i get to wear a boxer, why not? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 18, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> As long as i get to wear a boxer, why not?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Boxer skirts. 







HUNTER said:


> Sir
> So why are you owning a Nexus 7?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




This isn't mine it's from a friend. 

Look at the stupid gnex infront of the KING OF ALL SMARTPHONE AND TABLETS! 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 18, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Boxer skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Crazy how washed out the ios devices look compared to the gnex. I know the gnex is AMOLED but Damn 

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 18, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Crazy how washed out the ios devices look compared to the gnex. I know the gnex is AMOLED but Damn
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Wut u talking bout? Retina display iz bestest! 


Lol, those are my company issued devices. I'm now working with Mobile App Certification for Android/iOS. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 18, 2014)

Potato your job makes me into a Jellycat 





>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 18, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Potato your job makes me into a Jellycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mmmmmmm jellycat.

It's really not that fun especially on iOS since I can't find a way to completely isolate apps unlike android.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 18, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Mmmmmmm jellycat.
> 
> It's really not that fun especially on iOS since I can't find a way to completely isolate apps unlike android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea true 

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## Groot (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice job dn, hola sir jeff

Sent from my E151


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 18, 2014)

@DN your job makes me jelly too. 

@ Hunter your are pledging?  Good going. 

@ Jeff what happened with the xperia T Something. 

Sent from my Dual Simed Disaster.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 18, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> @DN your job makes me jelly too.
> 
> @ Hunter your are pledging?  Good going.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I traded that for a Nokia 920 awhile ago. Didn't like the screen on it so a 920 it was and my girl uses it.

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Prawesome (Jan 18, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> My dream is to be CEO at Microsoft.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Man.. I can't stop laughing at this ?????


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Man.. I can't stop laughing at this ?????
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sir
I am glad to make you laugh. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 18, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> @DN your job makes me jelly too.
> 
> @ Hunter your are pledging?  Good going.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Eren Jaeger said:


> Nice job dn, hola sir jeff
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse




lol thanks! 






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I traded that for a Nokia 920 awhile ago. Didn't like the screen on it so a 920 it was and my girl uses it.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



My girl takes a lot of photos so she uses the Nokia Pureview 808.

Nokia's camera optics are superior for any smartphone, I just wish the store had more apps

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## cascabel (Jan 18, 2014)

Alan, ios 7 can be jailbroken. Untethered.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 18, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Nokia's camera optics are superior for any smartphone, I just wish the store had more apps
> 
> Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



Totally agree with u. Their cameras are the best but the app store was what turned me off. The os didn't even bother me I could have learned to enjoy it But the app store was a deal breaker. 


Proper Eren "Hola mi amigo"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## veeman (Jan 18, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Crazy how washed out the ios devices look compared to the gnex. I know the gnex is AMOLED but Damn
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



I think it's just the camera compensating for the AMOLED display on the Gnex. Lol. Apple devices usually have very well calibrated screens.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 18, 2014)

My Rabbits
Kelso and Fez


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 18, 2014)

Awesome names.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 18, 2014)

veeman said:


> I think it's just the camera compensating for the AMOLED display on the Gnex. Lol. Apple devices usually have very well calibrated screens.

Click to collapse



No it's just ios lost its soul with Jobs and isn't as vibrant 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Alan, ios 7 can be jailbroken. Untethered.

Click to collapse



Hope it's as easy as iOS 6







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Totally agree with u. Their cameras are the best but the app store was what turned me off. The os didn't even bother me I could have learned to enjoy it But the app store was a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Couldn't agree more. 







veeman said:


> I think it's just the camera compensating for the AMOLED display on the Gnex. Lol. Apple devices usually have very well calibrated screens.

Click to collapse





Yup cuz Jobs iz gawd and all dem power of display from retina is awezoom




funnypharmacist said:


> My Rabbits
> Kelso and Fez

Click to collapse



Saw this on facebook. 

Make them hump each other. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 19, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> My Rabbits
> Kelso and Fez

Click to collapse



Sir

This picture is little bit blurry. Can you please post a clear picture. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 19, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Sir
> 
> This picture is little bit blurry. Can you please post a clear picture.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



+1

Need clear pics of cuteness.... or wipe the lotion off the back of your phone on the camera lens :thumbup: 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 19, 2014)

I just bumped two threads. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice!!

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 19, 2014)

Today I believe that unicorns exist.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 19, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Today I believe that unicorns exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In dreams sir

Sent from my muffin


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Today I believe that unicorns exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is everyone wearing beanies?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 19, 2014)

veeman said:


> Why is everyone wearing beanies?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



It's a hipster parade

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 19, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Cause they make you look 10x better.
> 
> "Ain't no party without drugs!"

Click to collapse



So does alcohol 

>^.^< Sent From Meow nexus 5


----------



## veeman (Jan 19, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Cause they make you look 10x better.
> 
> "Ain't no party without drugs!"

Click to collapse



Ah yeah, you remember that conversation. 

They do apparently. 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2014)

veeman said:


> Why is everyone wearing beanies?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



They'd be thuggin



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 20, 2014)

Where is sir @Apex?

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2014)

Just bought a amp/sub combo for my '07 Maxima. Hopefully it will work out the way I want. I plan to hook them up to my factory Bose stereo.

Any car audio peeps in here? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jan 20, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just bought a amp/sub combo for my '07 Maxima. Hopefully it will work out the way I want. I plan to hook them up to my factory Bose stereo.
> 
> Any car audio peeps in here?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Jriot, i think. He's my go-to guy for anything audio-related.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Jriot, i think. He's my go-to guy for anything audio-related.

Click to collapse



Ok cool. I'll ask him if I ever catch him online. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 20, 2014)

Nope. I know not of car audio installation. I used to be into car audio, but never did my own install. I can only advise to not forget to amp your speakers. If you amp the sub and play it loud, your speakers will be underpowered without an amp and you'll blow that speakers.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Nope. I know not of car audio installation. I used to be into car audio, but never did my own install. I can only advise to not forget to amp your speakers. If you amp the sub and play it loud, your speakers will be underpowered without an amp and you'll blow that speakers.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



So I need two amps? One for speakers and one for subs?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jan 20, 2014)

Hola guys

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 20, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hola guys
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Amigo sir 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Groot (Jan 20, 2014)

Wazzup muffin? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 20, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Wazzup muffin?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Good sir and you? 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 20, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Just bought a amp/sub combo for my '07 Maxima. Hopefully it will work out the way I want. I plan to hook them up to my factory Bose stereo.
> 
> Any car audio peeps in here?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I may be able to help....I'm smart and good looking but most importantly I've installed sound systems on every car I've owned 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 20, 2014)

I would like to let you all know that.....

I watched the conjuring last night late,alone and survived

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> I may be able to help....I'm smart and good looking but most importantly I've installed sound systems on every car I've owned
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I might agree with 33% of your statrments.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> I would like to let you all know that.....
> 
> I watched the conjuring last night late,alone and survived
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The fear eats you at night within the next few days.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey Jeff
The vibrant arrived.

Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 20, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I would like to let you all know that.....
> 
> I watched the conjuring last night late,alone and survived
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The fear eats you at night within the next few days.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 20, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> The fear eats you at night within the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir
Well he is fusion of goku and vegeta. Two of the best supers saiyans in dbz. How can he fear? 

Sent from my muffin

Edit
Posted due instead of dbz.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 20, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> So I need two amps? One for speakers and one for subs?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I would highly recommend at least a 75w x 4 amp for the speakers. Nothing top of the line is needed, but you'll save your speakers by doing it. That being said, if the factory system is Bose, it may already have an amp somewhere.

Beyond that, listen to MTM, as he probably knows more than I.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 20, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I would highly recommend at least a 75w x 4 amp for the speakers. Nothing top of the line is needed, but you'll save your speakers by doing it. That being said, if the factory system is Bose, it may already have an amp somewhere.
> 
> Beyond that, listen to MTM, as he probably knows more than I.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea it has a factory amp and sub. I'll look into it more. Preciate it. I've always used aftermarket stereos for my systems but this factory stereo is just too nice for me to want to replace. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 20, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hey Jeff
> The vibrant arrived.
> 
> Sent from my Smokin' Hot Galaxy S 3

Click to collapse



Awesome.... have u got it going yet? 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 20, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Awesome.... have u got it going yet?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Made it boot on stock, will flash a ROM tomorrow.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 20, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea it has a factory amp and sub. I'll look into it more. Preciate it. I've always used aftermarket stereos for my systems but this factory stereo is just too nice for me to want to replace.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, pull the specs up on the amp/speakers, but it's probably fine. The problem I spoke of comes most often when a person installs a new head unit, subs and amp for the subs, then for months cranks the volume loud. Suddenly, they'll realize that the 40Wx4 output from the head unit is just insufficient and (usually front first in my experience) the speakers start to crackle. It's like driving up hills every day at peak rpm, when what you needed was more power to do that work with less strain.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 21, 2014)

Silence broken. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 21, 2014)

Silence will fall ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 21, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Silence will fall ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Maybach music...?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 21, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Maybach music...?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



wat. ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Groot (Jan 22, 2014)

Ola frat

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 22, 2014)

Ola

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Groot (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello sir hunter

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello sir hunter

Sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

Sorry eren

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Groot (Jan 22, 2014)

It's okay man, btw which phone you got?

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 22, 2014)

S duos lol soon buying moto g when if will arrive in India 

Sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------

Sorry it I am on bike right now

Sent from my muffin

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------

Now I am not on bike. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Groot (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol, you're browsing while biking, are you a human? 

Wow an S duos, that's a great device 

Sent from my E151


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 22, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> S duos lol soon buying moto g when if will arrive in India
> 
> Sent from my muffin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bruh you okay? Man, you just contradicted yourself 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jan 22, 2014)

Hellp shahrukhraza, sup?

Sent from my E151


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 22, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hellp shahrukhraza, sup?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Nothing much, just woke up. Contemplating if I should go back to sleep or not lol since there's no school!! how ya doing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 22, 2014)

I was on the back sit 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 22, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> I was on the back sit
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Aaahh I see, so you were and at the same time weren't riding a bike. Cool cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 22, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> Aaahh I see, so you were and at the same time weren't riding a bike. Cool cool
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He got off the bike, ya idjit 

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you sir

Sent from my muffin


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 22, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> He got off the bike, ya idjit
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Ah. Whoops. 

I thought he had the powaa

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 22, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> Ah. Whoops.
> 
> I thought he had the powaa
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I ain't a superhero. (or am I?) 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 23, 2014)

Good morning guys. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 23, 2014)

Good Evening guys. 

Sent from my muffin


----------



## veeman (Jan 23, 2014)

Good morning guys 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 23, 2014)

Can I haz cheeseburgers



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 23, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can I haz cheeseburgers
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my muffin


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 24, 2014)

Good evening guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 24, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Well were is @Wolf Pup then?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Yo! How'd exams go?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Math was  surprisingly a meh (80s). Social was interestingly enough, 105 and English and science are yet to be announced lol. So... So far so good I guess. 

How'd your exams go?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Nice!
> I got all A's, apart from my English exam. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Good job man. Thas some good stuff. you're in tenth grade right? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 24, 2014)

Sirs 
I am in India so in tenth board exams I got
87 out of 100 in English (yeh) 
86 out of 100 in maths 
76 out of 100 in sanskrit (Indian language) 
74 out of 100 in social study 
71 out of 100 in hindi(Indian language) 
69 out of 100 in science

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well were is @Wolf Pup then?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Cheezberger is meaningless. Give him an Internetz.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 24, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Sirs
> I am in India so in tenth board exams I got
> 87 out of 100 in English (yeh)
> 86 out of 100 in maths
> ...

Click to collapse



In India is that the last grade or you guys go till 12 too? I hear those are usually fairly hard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 24, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> In India is that the last grade or you guys go till 12 too? I hear those are usually fairly hard
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Now I am in 11 th and will go till 12.

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Thanks! And yeah, I'm a sophomore.
> I forget, what grade are you in?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Im a freshman. Suddenly all the grades start counting lol







HUNTER said:


> Now I am in 11 th and will go till 12.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Nice nice. Watcha learning in math

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Thanks! And yeah, I'm a sophomore.
> I forget, what grade are you in?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



You're 15? :|


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 24, 2014)

Time to go to school. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Yup. Grades actually matter now! ? @Tezlastorme is also a freshman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, grades matter. Don't be like me and slack off in high school.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2014)

veeman said:


> Yeah, grades matter. Don't be like me and slack off in high school.

Click to collapse



be honest. you're slacking even up til now. :silly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Cheezberger is meaningless. Give him an Internetz.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha right

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 24, 2014)

Sup frat. Kinda meh, wishing my gf wasn't 3,000 miles away from me right now :x kinda just talking to myself but that's okay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Sup frat. Kinda meh, wishing my gf wasn't 3,000 miles away from me right now :x kinda just talking to myself but that's okay
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Get a substitute who lives nearby.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Mephikun (Jan 24, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Get a substitute who lives nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow 

I could never do that to her 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 24, 2014)

Good afternoon guys

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Wow
> 
> I could never do that to her
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're not doing it for her you're doing it for yourself. 

Much evil
So bad
Wow



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Jan 24, 2014)

This week is so hectic for me, have a marathon tomorrow lol, sup frat? Good evening

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 24, 2014)

Sir
Keep running always. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Jan 24, 2014)

You don't say? I aim to win you know

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 24, 2014)

Winning is not important. Important is we participate. 
And
The life is itself a marathon. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Jan 24, 2014)

*sniff* best quote to have before a marathon 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you sir 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Jan 24, 2014)

I should be the one's thanking you, thank you man

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 24, 2014)

You welcome sir

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Yup. Grades actually matter now! ? @Tezlastorme is also a freshman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a what? ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## a.cid (Jan 24, 2014)

I like the title.

It seems to answer my post.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 24, 2014)

I declare S Duos S**ks Big Time.
Selling this as soon as possible


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 24, 2014)

a.cid said:


> I like the title.
> 
> It seems to answer my post.

Click to collapse



Hello stranger ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm a what? ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



You're fresh meat in a tank full of sharks. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> be honest. you're slacking even up til now. :silly:

Click to collapse



You're right. I'm still a slacker 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> be honest. you're slacking even up til now. :silly:

Click to collapse



You're right. I'm still a slacker 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------




cascabel said:


> be honest. you're slacking even up til now. :silly:

Click to collapse



You're right. I'm still a slacker 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 24, 2014)

veeman said:


> You're fresh meat in a tank full of sharks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's ok, we all know. You don't need to repeat it so many times ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> I'm a what? ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



You're a fresh man ready to be eaten. 







a.cid said:


> I like the title.
> 
> It seems to answer my post.

Click to collapse



Hi corrosive liquid. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 24, 2014)

What's up guys

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 24, 2014)

@roofrider ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> @roofrider ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Another box. :|


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Another box. :|

Click to collapse



You react quickly to mentions, don't you?


----------



## roofrider (Jan 24, 2014)

cascabel said:


> You react quickly to mentions, don't you?

Click to collapse



Haha.. i was online, just finished catching up with this thread.

Aaaaaand you're still lurking as always i believe.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Haha.. i was online, just finished catching up with this thread.
> 
> Aaaaaand you're still lurking as always i believe.

Click to collapse



Lol. Yes. Now carry on while i watch from teh shadowz.


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2014)

Fup suckers? 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Groot (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi veeman, well got 2nd place in the marathon, hurrah!

Sent from my E151


----------



## veeman (Jan 24, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hi veeman, well got 2nd place in the marathon, hurrah!
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



You ran 26 miles? ?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Groot (Jan 25, 2014)

Not so, like 21kms hehehe

Sent from my E151


----------



## Groot (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks ichi, good morning 

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 25, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Thanks ichi, good morning
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



If I just walked to the stairs up to the 9th floor that's already a marathon for me.

Congrats



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Jan 25, 2014)

Hehehe thanks dn, also, good morning!

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 25, 2014)

Good morning guyz
And 
Sir @funnypharmacist I am just waiting for moto g to be launched in India. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2014)

I haven't posted much here lately, so it's borderline inappropriate story time.



A while back, my wife and I were at a small but very nice restaurant in Newport, and seated next to us when we walked in were two women, clearly on a date with each other.

As we sat looking over the menus, they finished their meals, but still had enough to take home in their plates. Not realizing how it would sound, the waitress asked them (word for word) "Will you two be boxing it up tonight?" I nearly died of laughter.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 25, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I haven't posted much here lately, so it's borderline inappropriate story time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think im going to puke and laugh alot after hearing this

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2014)

Mission accomplished.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Jan 25, 2014)

Hahahaha good one sir jeremy

Sent from my GT-I8190


----------



## cascabel (Jan 25, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I haven't posted much here lately, so it's borderline inappropriate story time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao. They probably will.  their reactions must've been a sight to see.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't really know, since u buried my face in my shoulder to hide the laughter.

Yes, clearly boxes were high in their interests.

I should have chimed in with a response (which is clearly so far over the line that I've continued this thought elsewhere).

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I8190


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 25, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Sent from my GT-I8190

Click to collapse



Time machine is invented?  :what:

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Jan 25, 2014)

I dont have any idea but if it has been done it's good then.

Sent from my GT-I8190


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 25, 2014)

It was a horrible day for me. 
I was departing from my coaching classes, I started bike and accidentally freed clutch very fast(quick) and my bike gone up from front and near my coaching classes there is a one more study centre, from there some girls was watching me and I got embarrassed and after some time I was passing front of a house of girl that I like very much and suddenly my bike slept and she was seeing me. Annnd one more time I got embarrassed. Ugh  :'( 


Sorry for my horrible English. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 25, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Good morning guyz
> And
> Sir @funnypharmacist I am just waiting for moto g to be launched in India.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







I am waiting for it too.


----------



## a.cid (Jan 25, 2014)

Why do people keep calling each other "sir" in this thread?
Always wondered while lurking...


----------



## Groot (Jan 26, 2014)

@HUNTER i have 20 lulz overthere in your story haha, morning frat, got fever ?

Sent from my GT-I8190


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 26, 2014)

Sir @Eren Jaeger health is real wealth. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Jan 26, 2014)

Of course lol, i dont know how i got this, suks...

Sent from my GT-I8190


----------



## roofrider (Jan 26, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> @HUNTER i have 20 lulz overthere in your story haha, morning frat, got fever ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190

Click to collapse



From all that running you did?
Oh and congrats for coming second, btw.


----------



## Groot (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you roofie, maybe, i even got a flu just now lol

Sent from my GT-I8190


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2014)

What's republic day?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 26, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> What's republic day?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



In India, Republic Day honours the date on which the Constitution of India came into force on 26 January 1950 replacing the Government of India Act (1935) as the governing document of India


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 26, 2014)

So, similar to American Fourth of July. Happy Republic Day, then.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jan 26, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> So, similar to American Fourth of July. Happy Republic Day, then.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



4th of July is Independence day. Independence day for India is on August 15.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 26, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> What's republic day?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



North Korea day ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 26, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> North Korea day ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



What is north Korea day sir? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Jan 26, 2014)

There is a north korea day? ?

Sent from my GT-I8190


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 26, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> There is a north korea day? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190

Click to collapse



No 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 26, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> North Korea day ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Praise be oh great leader comrade kim il sung



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 28, 2014)

Good morning fellas. 

How is it all going? 

Sent from my own jar of jellybean.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Maybe... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love your post gravedigging in this thread. The Jessica post is one of the most epic posts I've seen on any forum.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 28, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I love your post gravedigging in this thread. The Jessica post is one of the most epic posts I've seen on any forum.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



My mandar (man radar) detected him.

I did believe his lie for 20%



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2014)

I never really did, but it did annoy me for a short while. Now, though, I find it hilarious how long he kept up the charade.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 28, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I never really did, but it did annoy me for a short while. Now, though, I find it hilarious how long he kept up the charade.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Lol, amazing lulz it was indeed.

Just got the Soundmagic E10, I'm seriously fked by how superb the sound quality is and it costs half of the high end shure.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2014)

Which Shure model? Have you compared the two?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 28, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Which Shure model? Have you compared the two?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yes I did but I forgot the specific model. It's those tiny transparent one.
Shure still sounds better and less painful in the ears when at max volume. It's like $450 here for the high-end model.

But still for a $50 price tag this thing is a beast.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 28, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yes I did but I forgot the specific model. It's those tiny transparent one.
> Shure still sounds better and less painful in the ears when at max volume. It's like $450 here for the high-end model.
> 
> But still for a $50 price tag this thing is a beast.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's probably the SE535. Each Shure model reportedly has a different sound signature, which different individuals may or may not prefer. The SE215, which I have, has a lot more quantity in the sub-bass and mid-bass, while not being as detailed as the SE425, 535 or 846 (the latter of which I'd love to try/own).

Soundmagic has excellent reviews for their budget. Great purchase.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I like to read this old posts in this thread when I'm bored. ?
> I skip any pages that I pretended to be "Jessica". Its just too painful. ?
> 
> Also, anybody notice the title? ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yey! Bebe!


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 29, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I like to read this old posts in this thread when I'm bored. ?
> I skip any pages that I pretended to be "Jessica". Its just too painful. ?
> 
> Also, anybody notice the title? ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Why is @Apex congratulating flastnoles? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## veeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> I bet we will reach 4000 by tomorrow
> 
> Also....
> View attachment 1527609
> ...

Click to collapse



Are we at 4000?

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Any good?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



Your name is Stinky :|


----------



## veeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Because flastnoles gave birth to a baby! ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait what? I thought his wife did that? 

Indeed. #YOLO420SWAG

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 29, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Because flastnoles gave birth to a baby! ??

Click to collapse



Must have been painful :|

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Groot (Jan 29, 2014)

Hahahahahaha! Hi kumicho ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hahahahahaha! Hi kumicho ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wrong thread.  in here we call him Pimple.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 29, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I thought we called him Groin.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. That, too.


----------



## veeman (Jan 29, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Must have been painful :|
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Groin pls


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 29, 2014)

Got my amp and sub set up finally. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice!

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 29, 2014)

Has anyone here with the nexus 5 used multirom?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2014)

Not I.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 29, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Not I.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I was thinking about giving it a go. I'm still on stock rooted ROM. I want to try out a few different ROMs. 

Still waiting for the first stable 4.4.2 slim update before switching to it.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 29, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I was thinking about giving it a go. I'm still on stock rooted ROM. I want to try out a few different ROMs.
> 
> Still waiting for the first stable 4.4.2 slim update before switching to it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Slim is very stable. Even my brief issue with uccw fixed itself after clearing cache. No other issues so far.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 29, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hahahahahaha! Hi kumicho ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm no longer kumichõ so there's no need to call me that anymore lol

Yeah @veeman, thanks for reminding

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 29, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I was thinking about giving it a go. I'm still on stock rooted ROM. I want to try out a few different ROMs.
> 
> Still waiting for the first stable 4.4.2 slim update before switching to it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Slim is extremely stable atm, it's only missing a few customisations like pie and theme engine etc. It's smooth and fast you'll like it 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm no longer kumichõ so there's no need to call me that anymore lol
> 
> Yeah @veeman, thanks for reminding
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I am kumicho now ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna

---------- Post added at 09:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Slim is extremely stable atm, it's only missing a few customisations like pie and theme engine etc. It's smooth and fast you'll like it
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



+1 on this :thumbup:

Sent from my sushi grade tuna

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Slim is extremely stable atm, it's only missing a few customisations like pie and theme engine etc. It's smooth and fast you'll like it
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



+1 on this :thumbup:

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 29, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> I am kumicho now ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



No you're Mr.Testaculous.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 29, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> No you're Mr.Testaculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## veeman (Jan 29, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> I'm no longer kumichõ so there's no need to call me that anymore lol
> 
> Yeah @veeman, thanks for reminding
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You're welcome, Groin. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Groot (Jan 29, 2014)

Hahaha groin eh, i like rohin better

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 30, 2014)

veeman said:


> You're welcome, Groin.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Remember remember...spotted rod ?

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello roin

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the title refers to congratulating flast on the baby, not each other on your STDs.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey guys. Someone strike an interesting conversation to keep me occupied for a minute while I gather the balls to test this multirom stuff out. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Um... You hear about Motorola?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



What about em?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2014)

What are we congratulating flast for?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Sold to Leveno for almost $3 billion. ?
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Really? I thought Google bought out Motorola?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh my gosh...I think that's terrible.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> They did. But now Google's selling it to Leveno.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



So long Motorola. 
I got tired of them after my Atrix 2 anyways. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Um... You hear about Motorola?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



"That's messed up!"

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 30, 2014)

Google already has what it needs from moto - the huge patent portfolio.

Now they can sell the brand and division then license the patents to lenovo.

Smart business move.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Jan 30, 2014)

What's with leveno @Ichigo haha the word made me lul

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hate the whole idea of patenting 

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I wanna buy a moto g. Does this affect it? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## roofrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Has anyone here with the nexus 5 used multirom?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have used it on N7, love it.. super geeky.  

Congratulations Flast! Is it a boy or a girl guys?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 30, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hello roin
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup ?







Tezlastorme said:


> I hate the whole idea of patenting
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Crush your testicles right now ?

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Jan 30, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Have used it on N7, love it.. super geeky.
> 
> Congratulations Flast! Is it a boy or a girl guys?

Click to collapse



Cool. I never got around to it last night. Got a little busy with other things. I'll be trying it out tonight though. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jan 30, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sup ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why? ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 30, 2014)

Can somebody help me? Having a problem with my Dads car fm transmitter(Yea yea 80s stuff but my dad prefer this) Anybody good with these? 

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Groot (Jan 31, 2014)

Install kitkat

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Install kitkat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Installing kit kats only fixes hunger.

I'm, once again, eating the best carne asada I've ever tasted with about the third best guacamole I've ever tasted (both my own recipe).

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Jan 31, 2014)

Can i have some?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2014)

I promise, if you ever show up in southern California, I'll make sure I have some ready to grill for you.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Jan 31, 2014)

Will look forward going there in the near future then, exciting. ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 31, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Install kitkat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for nothing. Have to get a replacement cuz transmitter got destroyed

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 31, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Thanks for nothing.

Click to collapse



Maybe it's just me, but that seems a little harsh.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jan 31, 2014)

What

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 31, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> What
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 31, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that seems a little harsh.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe its just me but I dont know whenever I ask for help none of you guys help me. Instead you just ignore it

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Groot (Jan 31, 2014)

Maybe you need to be in a pc forum app for that problem of yours...
@Android Pizza hello pizza

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jan 31, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Maybe its just me but I dont know whenever I ask for help none of you guys help me. Instead you just ignore it
> 
> Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



To be fair, i don't think anyone ignored your post. I saw it but i honestly have no clue how to fix it. Maybe no one knows how. I mean, i don't know how it is there, but here where i live i don't know anyone who still uses that.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 31, 2014)

Damn Batboy you sure know how to be rude on here a lot. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 31, 2014)

Hello frat

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 31, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Installing kit kats only fixes hunger.
> 
> I'm, once again, eating the best carne asada I've ever tasted with about the third best guacamole I've ever tasted (both my own recipe).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I shall post a recipe for the best what guacamole evah on my cooking thread 

Also..ohai BD 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 31, 2014)

Sup? Guys

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Maybe you need to be in a psychotherapy forum app for that problem of yours...
> @Android Pizza hello pizza
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FTFY.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 31, 2014)

cascabel said:


> To be fair, i don't think anyone ignored your post. I saw it but i honestly have no clue how to fix it. Maybe no one knows how. I mean, i don't know how it is there, but here where i live i don't know anyone who still uses that.

Click to collapse



Still people use it those who cant afford a car audio player and a mechanic to fix it in(me) so I have to buy these. I bought it just this month and it stopped working after my dad suddenly turned off the car and when he start the car again well the transmitter started acting crazy(random track change no audio output) so its preety much destroyed. Im going to buy a new one.



Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Damn Batboy you sure know how to be rude on here a lot.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Hey I was angry. And u people made it worst by not replying(you couldve said no i dont know)

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Damn Batboy you sure know how to be rude on here a lot.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Hey I was angry. And u people made it worst by not replying(you couldve said no i dont know)

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jan 31, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Still people use it those who cant afford a car audio player and a mechanic to fix it in(me) so I have to buy these. I bought it just this month and it stopped working after my dad suddenly turned off the car and when he start the car again well the transmitter started acting crazy(random track change no audio output) so its preety much destroyed. Im going to buy a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You want replies? Okay.

As a long time member of this frat, and a mature adult with a kid who is about as old as many posters, I feel like I'm able to offer a proper perspective on how this thread operates.

We all joke around a bit, but will help each other wherever we can. If nobody responds, it's because nobody currently has an answer. That is NOT JUSTIFICATION TO THROW A FIT DEMANDING REPLIES. We won't take kindly to that here. Join the fun, participate, wait for help and understand that if none arrives, it's because we couldn't help. Don't go off on anyone in this thread in a childish manner.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jan 31, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Thanks for nothing. Have to get a replacement cuz transmitter got destroyed
> 
> Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Sorry can't help. 


Sent from Nexus 5 on Slimkat

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 PM ----------




batman38102 said:


> Maybe its just me but I dont know whenever I ask for help none of you guys help me. Instead you just ignore it
> 
> Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it-DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Sorry can't help. 

Sent from Nexus 5 on Slimkat


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 31, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Do you need something?
> Sorry, can't help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Sup? sir Jessica 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 04:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 AM ----------

Haven't 2 weeks passed¿
And
Why am I not in current pledges ¿? 
:sly::banghead:

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Jan 31, 2014)

Wait for boss @Apex to edit the OP mate, chill...

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 31, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Wait for boss @Apex to edit the OP mate, chill...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wait wait wait wait wait lol

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jan 31, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Still people use it those who cant afford a car audio player and a mechanic to fix it in(me) so I have to buy these. I bought it just this month and it stopped working after my dad suddenly turned off the car and when he start the car again well the transmitter started acting crazy(random track change no audio output) so its preety much destroyed. Im going to buy a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never even saw the post till u got mad. Also I'm not gonna reply to every post in this thread that's just crazy. U can't expect others to also. Btw Google is your best friend when u need help

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## Apex (Jan 31, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Sup? sir Jessica
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn
> ...

Click to collapse




You found a sponsor? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 31, 2014)

Apex said:


> You found a sponsor?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For what? Sir

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Apex (Jan 31, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> For what? Sir
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Quick! Somebody find my post with the new Pledging criteria... I'm driving. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 31, 2014)

Apex said:


> Quick! Somebody find my post with the new Pledging criteria... I'm driving.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



1st post. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jan 31, 2014)

Aladeeeeen! 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Apex (Jan 31, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> 1st post.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



There's a newer criteria. It follows the 1st criteria, but with a few additions. 

I ain't 'tarded. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidSlave (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't help you. Nobody can help you. I can't even help myself. 

Sent from Nexus 5 on Slimkat


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Page 4002
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Thanks mate! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 1, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Page 4002
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



The necromancer strikers again

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2014)

AndroidSlave said:


> I can't help you. Nobody can help you. I can't even help myself.
> 
> Sent from Nexus 5 on Slimkat

Click to collapse



This is almost sig-worthy.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 1, 2014)

Finally made the leap to slimkat. Couldn't handle my phone without a ROM. Multi-booting  between stock, Slimkat and ParanoidAndroid 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Finally made the leap to slimkat. Couldn't handle my phone without a ROM. Multi-booting  between stock, Slimkat and ParanoidAndroid
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes!

One of us

One of us



One of us...

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Feb 1, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yes!
> 
> One of us
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've always been "one of us" lol
Just rejoined the party 
@jRi0T68 what launcher do you use? I'm wandering because I'm using stock launcher and the app drawer icon isn't centered and can't be moved. This normal?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 1, 2014)

Dayum nex5 guys

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 1, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I've always been "one of us" lol
> Just rejoined the party
> @jRi0T68 what launcher do you use? I'm wandering because I'm using stock launcher and the app drawer icon isn't centered and can't be moved. This normal?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm weird, I use sslauncher strictly. It's awesome.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey @Apex I have found a sponsor. @Eren Jaeger will be my sponsor. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 1, 2014)

Can i boss @Apex?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 1, 2014)

You are sooooooo fast. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

Today first time I listened a song of the Beatles. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Hey @Apex I have found a sponsor. @Eren Jaeger will be my sponsor.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Did you happen to post an introduction? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 1, 2014)

Apex said:


> Did you happen to post an introduction?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He should also name the Beatles song he listened to and why and how much it changed his life.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 1, 2014)

Apex said:


> Did you happen to post an introduction?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49520071

On page no. 5034

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> I am a 15 year old guy. My real name is Umesh. I am from India. I am a student in eleventh standard. My dream is to be a software engineer and be CEO at Microsoft.
> 
> Sent from my muffin

Click to collapse









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 1, 2014)

cascabel said:


> He should also name the Beatles song he listened to and why and how much it changed his life.

Click to collapse



"love me do"
And 
Now it became my favourite song. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Sent from my mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 1, 2014)

@Apex

I'm going to ask you again. May I please pledge? I have a sponsor, and several members already put in good words for me.




        And I watched Monty Python
    


Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> @Apex
> 
> I'm going to ask you again. May I please pledge? I have a sponsor, and several members already put in good words for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, why not.! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2014)

Apex said:


> Sure, why not.!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you very much sir 

I will change my avatar and signature now.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats pizza 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Congrats pizza
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Thanks bro :thumbup:

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Thank you very much sir
> 
> I will change my avatar and signature now.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know you'll keep in mind what this place was established for, and set that example for others to come. We've unfortunately seen many a good people come and go over trite drama, juvenile behavior, and so forth. Regardless, once a member you'll represent us as a whole, and be kept to the upholding of our standards (which in all truth, are just common respect and courtesy). You've been around enough to understand this.

Cheers mate. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2014)

Apex said:


> I know you'll keep in mind what this place was established for, and set that example for others to come. We've unfortunately seen many a good people come and go over trite drama, juvenile behavior, and so forth. Regardless, once a member you'll represent us as a whole, and be kept to the upholding of our standards (which in all truth, are just common respect and courtesy). You've been around enough to understand this.
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I understand all of that and will do my best to be mature and never misrepresent the frat. Thank you again.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I understand all of that and will do my best to be mature and never misrepresent the frat. Thank you again.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 2, 2014)

Good news there, Pizza. I think we've all seen quite a bit of change since you first came here. I'm pretty sure I've read you the riot act more than once. Lol.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I understand all of that and will do my best to be mature and never misrepresent the frat. Thank you again.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wee pizza has become teenage pizza....bravo!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 2, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Wee pizza has become teenage pizza....bravo!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse










[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 2, 2014)

Yo DN, go help the tech support department 

---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37064971

Like so cool!


----------



## Groot (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats pizza hoho

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 2, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Congrats pizza hoho
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse









Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks guys

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 2, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> [A gorilla dies for every smartphone.
> Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

Click to collapse



Hey, you're that mermaid guy! :sly:

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Apex (Feb 2, 2014)

New phone. So long, Samsuck! 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Feb 2, 2014)

Grats boss!!!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 2, 2014)

Apex said:


> New phone. So long, Samsuck!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



SAMOLED > everything

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 3, 2014)

Good morning guys  

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 3, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Mornin Hunter. How are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Fine sir. Sup? With you. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> SAMOLED > everything
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



+10

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> +10
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



-13.

I miss SAMOLED blacks, but that's it.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> -13.
> 
> I miss SAMOLED blacks, but that's it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love the blacks on SAMOLED screens, screen looks nice too 

IMO, its better than others. But that might just be me 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2014)

Seriously guise, I thought the res on my N4 was nice, but damn... doesn't even come close to this G2! Sa-weet. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a samoled, but from my gf, i only borrow this phone lel

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I love the blacks on SAMOLED screens, screen looks nice too
> 
> IMO, its better than others. But that might just be me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Eren Jaeger said:


> I have a samoled, but from my gf, i only borrow this phone lel
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse









Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



?









Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir I posted for 16gb.

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 07:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------

And also sir may be you disabled Samsung crapware. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Sir I posted for 16gb.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



And I posted for 32GB....and an SDcard :sly: 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2014)

That chart is bullcrap: 






Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 3, 2014)

Anybody watching the super bowl?

... Its quite interesting. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 3, 2014)

Apex said:


> That chart is bullcrap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir how can you be invisible? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Sir how can you be invisible?
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Say what? 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 3, 2014)

Apex said:


> Say what?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sir, You aren't online but you are replying? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 3, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Sir, You aren't online but you are replying?
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Control Panel > Edit Options > Invisible Mode 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 3, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Control Panel > Edit Options > Invisible Mode
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Control Panel > Edit Options > Invisible Mode
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



Coulda trolled him a bit before divulging that information! 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 3, 2014)

Apex said:


> Coulda trolled him a bit before divulging that information!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You trolled sir. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 3, 2014)

Apex said:


> Coulda trolled him a bit before divulging that information!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Normally I would (especially to a newbie), but I guess I must be a nice enough mood 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 3, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Normally I would (especially to a newbie), but I guess I must be a nice enough mood
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



The mod life has started to affect you.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Feb 3, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> The mod life has started to affect you.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He's all grow'd up now! 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 3, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> The mod life has started to affect you.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Apex said:


> He's all grow'd up now!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Ichigo said:


> Boo! Boring Mod! Boo! ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



All that needs to be said is...

Pfft!

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 3, 2014)

Bye guys going to school. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 3, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> All that needs to be said is...
> 
> Pfft!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



Psh even you can't deny the truth 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 3, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> Psh even you can't deny the truth
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's true to a certain extent. The closest I've posted recently is - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47632210&postcount=3489. I've always been the same though (just different levels involved), nice and helpful most of the time but not so much when needed 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 3, 2014)

Apex said:


> Seriously guise, I thought the res on my N4 was nice, but damn... doesn't even come close to this G2! Sa-weet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




HUNTER said:


> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



That's why u root to debloat (this is a moders fourm) and buy a 32gb phone when u can. Love the sd card on my Z

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 3, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's true to a certain extent. The closest I've posted recently is - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47632210&postcount=3489. I've always been the same though (just different levels involved), nice and helpful most of the time but not so much when needed
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



Well... That's always refreshing to know.. That you're still one of us 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 3, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> Yo DN, go help the tech support department
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who tech support?
potato.






Tezlastorme said:


> Hey, you're that mermaid guy! :sly:
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



?



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Who tech support?
> potato.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ololol, hello pretty redheaded mermaid. ?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 3, 2014)

veeman said:


> Ololol, hello pretty redheaded mermaid. ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse










deathnotice01 said:


> Who tech support?
> potato.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome, DN ?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 3, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Boo! Boring Mod! Boo! ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



????
Hermit


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 3, 2014)

veeman said:


> Ololol, hello pretty redheaded mermaid. ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



?







QuantumFoam said:


> You're welcome, DN ?

Click to collapse



?



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## veeman (Feb 3, 2014)

QueefyFoam; The boringest of them all

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 4, 2014)

Good morning guys. 7:57 am here. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 4, 2014)

Boringest eh veeman ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 4, 2014)

Meh

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 4, 2014)

veeman said:


> QueefyFoam; The boringest of them all
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Ewww ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 4, 2014)

veeman said:


> QueefyFoam; The boringest of them all
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



He's Mr.Grumpy



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## veeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Boringest eh veeman ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes :/

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 4, 2014)

Sup?! Guys 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 4, 2014)

@Ichigo I have tons of homework. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## veeman (Feb 4, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Ewww ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Don't make fun of people. It's not nice. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 5, 2014)

Who is playing flappy bird? 






Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 AM ----------

Sir @Ichigo is 1st.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a great fear for the future of humanity.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 5, 2014)

What do you people think about Moto G? 
Worth the money?


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 5, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> What do you people think about Moto G?
> Worth the money?

Click to collapse



I am going to buy a moto g in near future. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## roofrider (Feb 5, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> What do you people think about Moto G?
> Worth the money?

Click to collapse



G will be a hit in our country.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2014)

Price vs. specs, I'd bet Moto G is a big hit. If I couldn't afford a Nexus 5, I'd be looking into Moto G.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 5, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Price vs. specs, I'd bet Moto G is a big hit. If I couldn't afford a Nexus 5, I'd be looking into Moto G.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ill be buying these once my dad thinks i got good grades. Hope its worth the money

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I don't even know what the moto g is. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Motorola Moto G. U living under a rock?

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 5, 2014)

Moto G is a great phone and has an amazing battery. The only thing I don't like about it is the camera isn't good at all and its to small for me. But for the price vs specs it's perfect

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I don't even know what the moto g is. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



It's a potato.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 6, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> It's a potato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No its a person who is very fat. 


Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## veeman (Feb 6, 2014)

I was told I look like a frat boy. It was said very angrily so I don't think it was a compliment. :|


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> I was told I look like a frat boy. It was said very angrily so I don't think it was a compliment. :|

Click to collapse



Poor sir @veeman

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## veeman (Feb 6, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Poor sir @veeman
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



All the frat people I know are pretty "normal" so I didn't quite understand the insult. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> All the frat people I know are pretty "normal" so I didn't quite understand the insult.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



I didn't mean that "money" poor. I did mean that you were sad. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## veeman (Feb 6, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> I didn't mean that "money" poor. I did mean that you were sad.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Oh, I know that. I'm not sad though, just confused. LOL. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 6, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Its ok if you need to cry. Let it all out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Sup?! Sir 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 6, 2014)

Vee bro just key the tears flow. We won't tell anyone.

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 6, 2014)

I've only heard about the dual sim moto G in India. Now I don't like it. :/


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> I was told I look like a frat boy. It was said very angrily so I don't think it was a compliment. :|

Click to collapse



No, it was a compliment. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## Groot (Feb 6, 2014)

Cry vee cry, dont keep it inside, learn how to let go of it vee, vee vee vee.



?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 6, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Cry vee cry, dont keep it inside, learn how to let go of it vee, vee vee vee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sound like a rapist :|

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 6, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> You sound like a rapist :|
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Maybe he is. 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 6, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> You sound like a rapist :|
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Your right.... :what:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> You sound like a rapist :|
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You read my mind. :what:


----------



## veeman (Feb 6, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Its ok if you need to cry. Let it all out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Vee bro just key the tears flow. We won't tell anyone.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse











Eren Jaeger said:


> Cry vee cry, dont keep it inside, learn how to let go of it vee, vee vee vee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cri evry tiem

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> I cri evry tiem
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse









Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey there frat,
I'm back once again , let's see if I get more active if I subscribe to the thread xD


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 6, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Hey there frat,
> I'm back once again , let's see if I get more active if I subscribe to the thread xD

Click to collapse



Y u no use participated tab?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

Also my flappy bird high score is higher than yours!!!11 ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Y u no use participated tab?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I don't usually. I'm just checking out subscribed sections and such daily on the bus usually.


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 6, 2014)

Not that I post here much anyway, but I won't be here  tomorrow, or on the weekend. I'll be doing pilgrimage stuff and other stuff.

- Amp Milk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wolf Pup said:


> Not that I post here much anyway, but I won't be here  tomorrow, or on the weekend. I'll be doing pilgrimage stuff and other stuff.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Nice. Have a safe trip

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 7, 2014)

Good. Morning frat

Sent from my Xperia C using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 7, 2014)

I am not a rapist!!!! ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 7, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> I am not a rapist!!!! ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But u kill Titans


----------



## Groot (Feb 7, 2014)

And i'm a titan ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 7, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> And i'm a titan ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Titan rapper raper perhaps? 

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 7, 2014)

So many of you have expressed care and concern for us, which means the world. Global support is truly amazing. So, I thought I'd post this update on my wife's surgery today.

Well, my son and I sit in the hospital lobby. She has been taken back to begin anesthesia and prep, is in high spirits, calm, and faithful in miraculous recovery post a successful surgery. Hugging her, knowing she may not come home for up to 4 months and may be in a medically induced coma for 3 weeks, was rough. It's probably only the second time I've allowed even a single tear to be shed (because my wife and son need me to be a pillar of strength).

Been planning a rules-free "guys' weekend" to help him cope.

Hope and faith are abundant. Even if the worst was to come, at least she'd be at peace and no longer have to fight to live.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 7, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> So many of you have expressed care and concern for us, which means the world. Global support is truly amazing. So, I thought I'd post this update on my wife's surgery today.
> 
> Well, my son and I sit in the hospital lobby. She has been taken back to begin anesthesia and prep, is in high spirits, calm, and faithful in miraculous recovery post a successful surgery. Hugging her, knowing she may not come home for up to 4 months and may be in a medically induced coma for 3 weeks, was rough. It's probably only the second time I've allowed even a single tear to be shed (because my wife and son need me to be a pillar of strength).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be strong and get strong. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## cascabel (Feb 7, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> So many of you have expressed care and concern for us, which means the world. Global support is truly amazing. So, I thought I'd post this update on my wife's surgery today.
> 
> Well, my son and I sit in the hospital lobby. She has been taken back to begin anesthesia and prep, is in high spirits, calm, and faithful in miraculous recovery post a successful surgery. Hugging her, knowing she may not come home for up to 4 months and may be in a medically induced coma for 3 weeks, was rough. It's probably only the second time I've allowed even a single tear to be shed (because my wife and son need me to be a pillar of strength).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I sincerely hope for the best for you and your family, jeremy. You've been through very trying times and i respect and am really amazed with the way you and your family handled and coped. :beer:

You know we're here to support you, brother. And you guys will always be in our thoughts. Keep us posted, if you can. Stay strong.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll definitely be giving updates. I am constantly amazed by the connections one can form across the globe. I figured out that we have people praying for sending well wishes to us from every continent and region except Africa, Australia and Antarctica. There is a lot of power in that.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 7, 2014)

[delete] [/delete] 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 7, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> So many of you have expressed care and concern for us, which means the world. Global support is truly amazing. So, I thought I'd post this update on my wife's surgery today.
> 
> Well, my son and I sit in the hospital lobby. She has been taken back to begin anesthesia and prep, is in high spirits, calm, and faithful in miraculous recovery post a successful surgery. Hugging her, knowing she may not come home for up to 4 months and may be in a medically induced coma for 3 weeks, was rough. It's probably only the second time I've allowed even a single tear to be shed (because my wife and son need me to be a pillar of strength).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stay strong. I'm keeping you in my prayers. 

You really are a strong guy. Not all people could handle the situations you go through. They would crumble under the stress.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 7, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'll definitely be giving updates. I am constantly amazed by the connections one can form across the globe. I figured out that we have people praying for sending well wishes to us from every continent and region except Africa, Australia and Antarctica. There is a lot of power in that.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Yeah. So am i. Lol. I came to ot to joke around. Nothing more. But that thread really showed that connections can be forged even through teh internetz. It's amazing.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep, everywhere except those 3 places. All because Android is awesome. Lol.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 7, 2014)

I read your post wrong sorry sir

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 7, 2014)

Stay strong and as always my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 7, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> So many of you have expressed care and concern for us, which means the world. Global support is truly amazing. So, I thought I'd post this update on my wife's surgery today.
> 
> Well, my son and I sit in the hospital lobby. She has been taken back to begin anesthesia and prep, is in high spirits, calm, and faithful in miraculous recovery post a successful surgery. Hugging her, knowing she may not come home for up to 4 months and may be in a medically induced coma for 3 weeks, was rough. It's probably only the second time I've allowed even a single tear to be shed (because my wife and son need me to be a pillar of strength).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wishing you all the best  

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bronchoscopy is under way (looking in her lungs with a camera to see wtf is going on), evidently she's doing great so far. They'll probably begin actual surgery within 2 hours.


Surgery itself has begun. She's doing well. I hope it continues this smoothly.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Feb 7, 2014)

All the best J!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 7, 2014)

I wish you all the best Riot, hope everything gets better soon 

Sent from my Xperia C using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 7, 2014)

Surgery finished. It couldn't have gone any smoother. She'll be keeping both lungs, walking begrudgingly tomorrow, home in roughly a week. It was much less complicated than thought once they got in there.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd like this thread moved to general, just long enough for me to thank these posts.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Feb 7, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> So many of you have expressed care and concern for us, which means the world. Global support is truly amazing. So, I thought I'd post this update on my wife's surgery today.
> 
> Well, my son and I sit in the hospital lobby. She has been taken back to begin anesthesia and prep, is in high spirits, calm, and faithful in miraculous recovery post a successful surgery. Hugging her, knowing she may not come home for up to 4 months and may be in a medically induced coma for 3 weeks, was rough. It's probably only the second time I've allowed even a single tear to be shed (because my wife and son need me to be a pillar of strength).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mr. Jeremy your wife can do it, your family will. Be optimistic and don't let negative vibes to overcome yourselves, your family will always be in my prayers and may she survive the surgery and live a long long time. God bless and stay strong!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I'd like this thread moved to general, just long enough for me to thank these posts.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's a relief, at least she get to keep both lungs, congratulations mr.Jeremy

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I'd like this thread moved to general, just long enough for me to thank these posts.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's a relief, at least she get to keep both lungs, congratulations mr.Jeremy

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I'd like this thread moved to general, just long enough for me to thank these posts.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's a relief, at least she get to keep both lungs, congratulations mr.Jeremy

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I'd like this thread moved to general, just long enough for me to thank these posts.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's a relief, at least she get to keep both lungs, congratulations mr.Jeremy

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I'd like this thread moved to general, just long enough for me to thank these posts.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's a relief, at least she get to keep both lungs, congratulations mr.Jeremy

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 7, 2014)

You know... I think even Tapatalk knows what a relief it is, which is why it spammed the thread.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Feb 7, 2014)

Haha lol, but I really am happy that the outcome is positive... At least it lessened the pain in my heart, everytime i have a friend or a relative having these kind of problems, it also breaks my heart so yeah, a RELIEF.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 8, 2014)

Good news sir. God bless you and your family. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## cascabel (Feb 8, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> You know... I think even Tapatalk knows what a relief it is, which is why it spammed the thread.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Great news! So that meansshe's out of the woods now? No more dangerous surgeries? :beer::beer:


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 8, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Great news! So that meansshe's out of the woods now? No more dangerous surgeries? :beer::beer:

Click to collapse



None that we're currently aware of. Lol.

I really hope nothing new comes up.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Feb 8, 2014)

Let's pray for that sir Jeremy, all the best.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 8, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Surgery finished. It couldn't have gone any smoother. She'll be keeping both lungs, walking begrudgingly tomorrow, home in roughly a week. It was much less complicated than thought once they got in there.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



God bless you and your family  guess all those prayers got through in the end. Hopefully this will be the last time she ever goes under the knife 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 8, 2014)

That's awesome Jeremy. So glad everything went great :beer:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 8, 2014)

Visiting Xda after weeks and I came back to this great news  Great to see she's fine Jeremy. Hopefully, this will continue and you won't have to go through anything like this horrible experience ever again 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 9, 2014)

Will anybody buy a Moto G? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 9, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Will anybody buy a Moto G?
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Me probably

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey @Tezlastorme my flappy bird score is higher than you. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 9, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Hey @Tezlastorme my flappy bird score is higher than you.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



My high score is 14 but it shows 10 for some reason. What's yours?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 9, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> My high score is 14 but it shows 10 for some reason. What's yours?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



25

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 9, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> 25
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



I will destroy you! ???

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 9, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> I will destroy you! ???
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



You can't 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sup guys?
Life is so boring without a phone
Anything interesting happened here?
And I'm either getting a moto G or the xperia SP as soon as my exams get over


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 9, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup guys?
> Life is so boring without a phone
> Anything interesting happened here?
> And I'm either getting a moto G or the xperia SP as soon as my exams get over

Click to collapse



I will buy a moto g. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------

Sir @Apex






Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 9, 2014)

I got 114 on flappy bird but it still shows 91, @Ichigo, beat ya! And oh, R.I.P. flappy bird

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 9, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> I got 114 on flappy bird but it still shows 91, @Ichigo, beat ya! And oh, R.I.P. flappy bird
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's just took off from play store. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, for unknown reasons, read the news about it, was nit satisfied with nguyen's decision.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 9, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Yes, for unknown reasons, read the news about it, was nit satisfied with nguyen's decision.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think because of cheats, sir. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 9, 2014)

Guy's not a good business person. 

He could have just let it be and hog profits from the $50k/day worth of ad revenue. Not many can have such success and he totally just threw it away, most devs would kill just to get $100 of ad rev a day

Sent via Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 9, 2014)

Glad I copied the apk cause I need dat game

Also I think he did it cause it will cause crazy hype for his next game Mr potayto. Sounds like a smart business move to me. He's made enough money off that game to last a few years with zero salary. Also blame cheaters. Have you looked at the global high scores? Some would take over 15 years to get while not dying once

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 9, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Glad I copied the apk cause I need dat game
> 
> Also I think he did it cause it will cause crazy hype for his next game Mr potayto. Sounds like a smart business move to me. He's made enough money off that game to last a few years with zero salary. Also blame cheaters. Have you looked at the global high scores? Some would take over 15 years to get while not dying once
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



I have flappy doge (there's one in xda apps section). Any of you guys think the rumored letter from nintendo the dev was supposed to have received one of the reasons? The dev did say it wasn't due to legal stuff.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 9, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> My high score is 14 but it shows 10 for some reason. What's yours?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Now it is 27.

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 05:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:30 PM ----------



@Tezlastorme now 29.

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 9, 2014)

@jRi0T68
Great to hear everything went okay :thumbup:



So, I broke down and installed Flappy Bird...





Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 9, 2014)

My score is 31...now I uninstall.

I truly don't get it.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 9, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> @jRi0T68
> Great to hear everything went okay :thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> My score is 31...now I uninstall.
> 
> I truly don't get it.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heard that app developer is taking down the flappy bird. Saw his tweet


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 9, 2014)

So Mr @funnypharmacist got a new Nokia 525. As a gift. 

And I'm still stuck with the effing Galaxy y :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Awesome! It looks like it's my turn to beat you now. ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because he realizes that in 2 weeks no one will be playing the game anymore and he needs to do something to create hype.

Sent from my iPad Air running Windows 95


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Two weeks at $50000/day is $700,000.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I doubt he would be making 50000 for 2 weeks though. It would probably decrease dramatically after this week. Yes it's still a lot of money. Maybe the guy has a plan.

Sent from my iPad Air running Windows 95


----------



## veeman (Feb 9, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Maybe he's high. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Maybe it's the aliens.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 9, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Awesome! It looks like it's my turn to beat you now. ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He was having to spend all his time patching the game because of cheaters. I trust his judgment because he's the one rolling in cash

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe he's a sadist, and only removed it to torment those that will never be able to play it and actually care.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 10, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Maybe he's a sadist, and only removed it to torment those that will never be able to play it and actually care.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You can still play it and the apk is readily available. He just doesn't have to upkeep the game anymore. Plus I think the Nintendo lawsuit has to do with it. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was joking. I care very little. Let him get sued, lol.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 10, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I was joking. I care very little. Let him get sued, lol.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2014)

So, I'm sure everyone has heard about Flappy Bird's removal.

People are selling iPhones with Flappy Bird installed for thousands of dollars...and people are bidding.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/221371643665?nav=SEARCH

On this particular listing, the current bid is over five thousand dollars.

Edit: Ten thousand dollars






Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 11, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> So, I'm sure everyone has heard about Flappy Bird's removal.
> 
> People are selling iPhones with Flappy Bird installed for thousands of dollars...and people are bidding.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol
Rich people are just crazy. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 AM ----------

Lolololololololololollolololololololololol




Selling Nexus 5 installed flappy bird in 40k rupees or about 500$. 













Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 11, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> So, I'm sure everyone has heard about Flappy Bird's removal.
> 
> People are selling iPhones with Flappy Bird installed for thousands of dollars...and people are bidding.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like the listing was removed

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 11, 2014)

Bunch of morons. I bet they'd easily pay a million for this guy's used prophylactics.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Looks like the listing was removed
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Here's a screenshot I took






Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Feb 11, 2014)

Should I sell my x8 with flappy then? Btw i heard @veeman is nguyen?*?*?*?!?!?!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 11, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Should I sell my x8 with flappy then? Btw i heard @veeman is nguyen?*?*?*?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Huh?!

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 11, 2014)

Boop Beep


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 11, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> Boop Beep

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 11, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



iPhone 5S?


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 11, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Should I sell my x8 with flappy then? Btw i heard @veeman is nguyen?*?*?*?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And Im Neil Patrick Harris! Would u believe that? Seriously dude geez!


----------



## veeman (Feb 11, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Should I sell my x8 with flappy then? Btw i heard @veeman is nguyen?*?*?*?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 11, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> iPhone 5S?

Click to collapse



?





veeman said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



You should be ashamed of yourself ?


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Feb 11, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys.

Just wanted to share my worst day ever in my entire life.

So I fked up really bad, so seriously bad that I cost our company a huge recurring profits (I'm taking about more than $40k), I'm here thinking of how much of a dip$=it I am and my own voice inside of my head is haunting me. 

So what I did was I took it like a man, apologized and took full responsibility for the mistake I made.

I don't know what to do and how to move on from the grief and sadness that I feel knowing I've let everyone down, I'm so terribly disappointed this is probably gonna cost me the job.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 11, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just wanted to share my worst day ever in my entire life.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't feel bad just feeeeeeeeeeeeeel baaaaaaaad. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Well, that sucks. :/ $40k is a lot, but I'm sure it could've been way worse. I'm assuming you made a mistake, but was it solely your fault?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I was the pivotal reason and it was because of a single lapse of human error (atleast that's what I think and that's how they made me feel)

We did work as a team but a specific task was assigned to me.

I never expected it to get worse as losing that much profits. 



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 11, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



? You should be ashamed of yourself 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 AM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> I was the pivotal reason and it was because of a single lapse of human error (atleast that's what I think and that's how they made me feel)
> 
> We did work as a team but a specific task was assigned to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell me more about it. 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 11, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I was the pivotal reason and it was because of a single lapse of human error (atleast that's what I think and that's how they made me feel)
> 
> We did work as a team but a specific task was assigned to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stay away fro the insterwebz any other life distractions and/or XDA(whilst at work) and pay attention to the job that supports your lifestyle, mate!!


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 11, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Stay away fro the insterwebz any other life distractions and/or XDA(whilst at work) and pay attention to the job that supports your lifestyle, mate!!

Click to collapse



True. Last year almost failed grade 8 in school due to xda(not blaming xda but it was my fault constant flashing roms etc.) I passed luckily anyway and since then trying to do less xda and more study and so far its been going good.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 11, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Stay away fro the insterwebz any other life distractions and/or XDA(whilst at work) and pay attention to the job that supports your lifestyle, mate!!

Click to collapse



+1 to that.


I hope you don't get fired or something DN. Sh*t happens.
Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Mephikun (Feb 11, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Tomorrow will be a better day.

Click to collapse



This. Recently went through a lot of sht, every day I told myself this and every day it got better.

Best of luck, DN.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 11, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just wanted to share my worst day ever in my entire life.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that sir.

Don't really know what to tell you except good luck.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 11, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just wanted to share my worst day ever in my entire life.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been there. Three things to remember:

Every boss has a boss (even CEO). Sometimes, they MUST fire a person to make it look like they're solving the problem. It's not personal, and doesn't make you not a superstar.

Own the problem and find a way to prevent any future person from making the same mistake. This will show your value and integrity, possibly saving your job.

If they discuss it with you again, own the problem but fight for your job relentlessly and with honor. You have tremendous value to your company, I'm sure. Find a way to make sure they see you're worth more to them than this problem cost them.

If all else fails, I'm sure I'm not the only person willing to write a letter of recommendation (I'm really good at bs'ing, so it'd sound legit).

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 11, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I was the pivotal reason and it was because of a single lapse of human error (atleast that's what I think and that's how they made me feel)
> 
> We did work as a team but a specific task was assigned to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Life is like an arrow. It pulls you back sometimes and that is the crappy times you face. But with all arrows, when its being pulled back, its only to shoot it forward. The further you pull it back, the further it shoots forward. You can't change the past, what's done is done. Just don't give up hope on better days ahead. I've been having a crappy month at school too and have lost all the things I care about in school but I'm not quitting and neither should you

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 12, 2014)

Life is like that dn, be optimistic, successful leaders are made from the fallen ones.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 12, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Life is like that dn, be optimistic, successful leaders are made from the fallen ones.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



An 18 year old guy is saying that. Lol

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## veeman (Feb 12, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Life is like an arrow. It pulls you back sometimes and that is the crappy times you face. But with all arrows, when its being pulled back, its only to shoot it forward. The further you pull it back, the further it shoots forward. You can't change the past, what's done is done. Just don't give up hope on better days ahead. I've been having a crappy month at school too and have lost all the things I care about in school but I'm not quitting and neither should you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just don't snap the string or break the bow.


----------



## Groot (Feb 12, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> An 18 year old guy is saying that. Lol
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Yes, i love management principles. I learned it from school anyways.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 12, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Yes, i love management principles. I learned it from school anyways.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hahaha lol

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 12, 2014)

Sup huntah?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 12, 2014)

veeman said:


> Just don't snap the string or break the bow.

Click to collapse



Just like Lord Rama. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------




Eren Jaeger said:


> Sup huntah?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fine sir, sleepin in my bad usin ma crap s duos. Sup wid ya? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 12, 2014)

You sleepin'? While browsin'? Cool

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 12, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> You sleepin'? While browsin'? Cool
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh sorry I meant layin. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I think we have a term for using an android device while sleeping. Specifically flashing ROMs. I think we called it "sleep flashing" or something like that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Sup? Mam Jessica? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 12, 2014)

Mam jessica @Ichigo ???

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 12, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> And Im Neil Patrick Harris! Would u believe that? Seriously dude geez!

Click to collapse



Dude sometimes you got to learn some humor, you're kind of a boring guy ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 12, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Dude sometimes you got to learn some humor, you're kind of a boring guy ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He iz batman and batman haz no sense of humour. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the support and advice, really appreciate it.

So turns out everything went fine, yes - we permanently lost the client but we all learned something from our mistakes, and by owning the problem until completion atleast I know I did my best and that's what matters.

Tomorrow's gonna be our semiannual performance review, I know it's not gonna be the best score yet but I'll keep my hopes up.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Feb 12, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Thanks everyone for the support and advice, really appreciate it.
> 
> So turns out everything went fine, yes - we permanently lost the client but we all learned something from our mistakes, and by owning the problem until completion atleast I know I did my best and that's what matters.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Couple of things i learned:
1. @M_T_M does make sense sometimes (this is shocking )
2. As jriot said, people here have their brothers' backs and willing to help out where they can (really proud to be a part of that :thumbup
3. Eren thinks batman is boring

Also, i know you'll learn from this and bea bigger asset to your company, alan. Good luck.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> ... *kickass advice* ...
> 
> If all else fails, I'm sure I'm not the only person willing to write a letter of recommendation (*I'm really good at bs'ing, so it'd sound legit*).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know. 
I'll be sure to hit you up when i'm in need of one. :silly:


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 12, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Couple of things i learned:
> 1. @M_T_M does make sense sometimes (this is shocking )
> 2. As jriot said, people here have their brothers' backs and willing to help out where they can (really proud to be a part of that :thumbup
> 3. Eren thinks batman is boring
> ...

Click to collapse



Me boring? Oh no I aint boring if eren had met me IRL he would have seen how funny I am. Its just xda I dont like being funny at because people then think Im being rude or my jokes are offending.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Me boring? Oh no I aint boring if eren had met me IRL he would have seen how funny I am. Its just xda I dont like being funny at because people then think Im being rude or my jokes are offending.

Click to collapse









Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 12, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Me boring? Oh no I aint boring if eren had met me IRL he would have seen how funny I am. Its just xda I dont like being funny at because people then think Im being rude or my jokes are offending.

Click to collapse



True, though. It does make a huge difference when you're talking to someone vs when you're reading a post. Just adapt bro. :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




roofrider said:


> I know.
> I'll be sure to hit you up when i'm in need of one. :silly:

Click to collapse



Same here. Lol.


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2014)

cascabel said:


> True, though. It does make a huge difference when you're talking to someone vs when you're reading a post. Just adapt bro. :thumbup:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've always had weird avatars, what is your current one conveying?


----------



## cascabel (Feb 12, 2014)

roofrider said:


> You've always had weird avatars, what is your current one conveying?

Click to collapse



I have no idea. Just wanted a new one.


----------



## veeman (Feb 12, 2014)

roofrider said:


> You've always had weird avatars, what is your current one conveying?

Click to collapse



He's saying that he's a the product of the system. Hence the barcode. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## roofrider (Feb 12, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I have no idea. Just wanted a new one.

Click to collapse



Mine needs a change too, but i'm too lazy to go looking for a good one. 
Too bad they dont allow gifs, its way more fun.

Good night folks, and good luck DN!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 12, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Me boring? Oh no I aint boring if eren had met me IRL he would have seen how funny I am. Its just xda I dont like being funny at because people then think Im being rude or my jokes are offending.

Click to collapse



Usually people who think they are funny are not funny at all. So my take is...... you are boring but try to be funny but aren't funny at all

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 12, 2014)

People trying to be funny is rather painful to watch. Seriously, it becomes annoying.

- Amp Milk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm at the hospital, bringing my wife home tonight!

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Feb 13, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Usually people who think they are funny are not funny at all. So my take is...... you are boring but try to be funny but aren't funny at all
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Yeah, he should be more like me. I'm the funnyman.


----------



## veeman (Feb 13, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Awesome! ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're right, that was a good joke.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 13, 2014)

Leaving to pick my son up from church youth group. He doesn't yet know she's at home. Trollolol

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 13, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Leaving to pick my son up from church youth group. He doesn't yet know she's at home. Trollolol
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Surprise huh. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 13, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Me boring? Oh no I aint boring if eren had met me IRL he would have seen how funny I am. Its just xda I dont like being funny at because people then think Im being rude or my jokes are offending.

Click to collapse



Bring funny =/= being rude or offensive. If your idea of humor requires you to be rude or offensive, then that's not humor at all. That just means you don't know what humor is.

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




veeman said:


> He's saying that he's a the product of the system. Hence the barcode.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



I thought he was selling himself as a prostitute :|

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 13, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I'm at the hospital, bringing my wife home tonight!
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Safe trip and CONGRATULATIONS!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Feb 13, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Bring funny =/= being rude or offensive. If your idea of humor requires you to be rude or offensive, then that's not humor at all. That just means you don't know what humor is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That could also be the case. You never know with Cassie.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> That could also be the case. You never know with Cassie.

Click to collapse



You only RENT yourself as a prostitute. He's clearly selling himself into sexual slavery.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Feb 13, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, crap. I've been doing prostitution all wrong.
> And I'm drug raping an XDA moderator now.
> My life is a mess. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Did he sell himself to you? 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, crap. I've been doing prostitution all wrong.
> And I'm drug raping an XDA moderator now.
> My life is a mess. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



You're Jessica Monday through Wednesday, Joseph Thursday through Saturday, Sundays off? That's how I taught Heidi Fleiss to do it. She's, clearly, actually a man, too.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 13, 2014)

Before the operation it did.

Good call on saving your femininity for the weekend. Better money that way.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
This thread has never been this creepy before. It's awesome.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 14, 2014)

Congratulations Jeremy.
I guess you and missus are gonna have a blast this Valentine’s Day



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Oh, crap. I've been doing prostitution all wrong.
> And I'm drug raping an XDA moderator now.
> My life is a mess. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Yes you have.

You should be ashamed of yourself.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Oh, crap. I've been doing prostitution all wrong.
> And I'm drug raping an XDA moderator now.
> My life is a mess. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Yes you have.

You should be ashamed of yourself.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Feb 14, 2014)

veeman said:


> That could also be the case. You never know with Cassie.

Click to collapse





jRi0T68 said:


> You only RENT yourself as a prostitute. He's clearly selling himself into sexual slavery.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I'm for free. The barcode's for tracking purposes.


----------



## veeman (Feb 14, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I'm for free. The barcode's for tracking purposes.

Click to collapse



FREE SECKS!

Sent from my wow


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 14, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Congratulations Jeremy.
> I guess you and missus are gonna have a blast this Valentine’s Day
> 
> [A gorilla dies for every smartphone.
> Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

Click to collapse



Lol, no. She's still severely injured and benched from all athletic play for several weeks.


*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Feb 14, 2014)

veeman said:


> FREE SECKS!
> 
> Sent from my wow

Click to collapse



I report you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Feb 14, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> I report you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





o no


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 14, 2014)

Whats the difference between the GT- I9100G and the GT- I9100 ???

Someone please reply.


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 14, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Bring funny =/= being rude or offensive. If your idea of humor requires you to be rude or offensive, then that's not humor at all. That just means you don't know what humor is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I defiently didnt say my jokes are rude or offensive. Some dumb people do think that though.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 14, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> Whats the difference between the GT- I9100G and the GT- I9100 ???
> 
> Someone please reply.

Click to collapse



One has a G ?

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 14, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> One has a G ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 14, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 14, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Usually people who think they are funny are not funny at all. So my take is...... you are boring but try to be funny but aren't funny at all
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



So rude. Just.....Okay!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's Day!

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> So rude. Just.....Okay!

Click to collapse



Wow I have something I really wanna say but I'm not gonna because u obviously need to grow a pa.... err never mind I don't want u to get your big boy undies in a bunch again. How bout u just don't visit this thread anymore because u are just pure drama. We are a family in this thread and we all know how to have fun.  You obviously don't understand that  






I speakith the truth take it or leave it Just....Okay!

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 14, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wow I have something I really wanna say but I'm not gonna because u obviously need to grow a pa.... err never mind I don't want u to get your big boy undies in a bunch again. How bout u just don't visit this thread anymore because u are just pure drama. We are a family in this thread and we all know how to have fun.  You obviously don't understand that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THE THING U CALL FUN IS OFFENDING TO ME. U CALLED ME BORING. I cant believe u people call urselves adults when u be rude to people and make them feel unwelcomed. I will definitely not post here again!

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## veeman (Feb 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> THE THING U CALL FUN IS OFFENDING TO ME. U CALLED ME BORING. I cant believe u people call urselves adults when u be rude to people and make them feel unwelcomed. I will definitely not post here again!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Adults are some of the rudest people on earth. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 14, 2014)

veeman said:


> Adults are some of the rudest people on earth.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Said the adult ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## veeman (Feb 14, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Said the adult ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm rude. :|


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> THE THING U CALL FUN IS OFFENDING TO ME. U CALLED ME BORING. I cant believe u people call urselves adults when u be rude to people and make them feel unwelcomed. I will definitely not post here again!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Lol quit being such whiner. If being called boring offends u then u are gonna have a life full of sadness and loneliness. Grow up and stop causing drama in this thread seriously it's getting old. Stop coming to this thread if u are so soft. You choose to post here so maybe you should follow what u just posted and not post here anymore. 

This thread used to be so much fun. What happened?  I miss all the people who posted when I first joined the frat 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 14, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lol quit being such whiner. If being called boring offends u then u are gonna have a life full of sadness and loneliness. Grow up and stop causing drama in this thread seriously it's getting old. Stop coming to this thread if u are so soft. You choose to post here so maybe you should follow what u just posted and not post here anymore.
> 
> This thread used to be so much fun. What happened?  I miss all the people who posted when I first joined the frat
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



The same group of people that have made OT almost unbearable for me and many more are the ones that ruin threads like this one mate


----------



## undercover (Feb 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> THE THING U CALL FUN IS OFFENDING TO ME. U CALLED ME BORING. I cant believe u people call urselves adults when u be rude to people and make them feel unwelcomed. I will definitely not post here again!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Well, this is either going to make or break it..... 


TITS OR GTFO! 

Sent from my ? phone

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> The same group of people that have made OT almost unbearable for me and many more are the ones that ruin threads like this one mate

Click to collapse



Oi, no need to get personal, amigo! *slaps M_T_M with a trout 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## undercover (Feb 14, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Why is your phone a panda phone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Cause it's black and white? 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 14, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> THE THING U CALL FUN IS OFFENDING TO ME. U CALLED ME BORING. I cant believe u people call urselves adults when u be rude to people and make them feel unwelcomed. I will definitely not post here again!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Lighten up. Everybody here gives each other crap, in a joking manner. People still call Ichigo Jessica. Best example of someone who can take a joke that I know of.

That's how we are. We'll make fun of each other, support each other, advise each other, pray for each other and congratulate each other. You only have 3 options: join in the comradery, get out, or experience strife in here.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 14, 2014)

This is the first time I see someone getting offended by being called boring.

Seriously...batman is offended :/ 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Oh. I though the white nexus 5 was solid white.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Nah. Not panda. Astro Trooper 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

.
Oh hey everyone 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 14, 2014)

undercover said:


> Well, this is either going to make or break it.....
> 
> 
> TITS OR GTFO!
> ...

Click to collapse



How dare you trout me with a slap!!??? 

Err..I mean....hey, look, a bald eagle!!!

/me runs back to work


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 14, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Err..I mean....hey, look, a *bald eagle!!!*
> 
> /me runs back to work

Click to collapse








Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------




batman38102 said:


> THE THING U CALL FUN IS OFFENDING TO ME. U CALLED ME BORING. I cant believe u people call urselves adults when u be rude to people and make them feel unwelcomed. I will definitely not post here again!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse


@Android Pizza Looks like someone has taken your place. 

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 14, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> The same group of people that have made OT almost unbearable for me and many more are the ones that ruin threads like this one mate

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> How dare you trout me with a slap!!???
> 
> Err..I mean....hey, look, a bald eagle!!!
> 
> /me runs back to work

Click to collapse





>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> @Android Pizza Looks like someone has taken your place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh the circle of life :what:

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## Groot (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy valentines guys, how's yer dates? ???

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Feb 14, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> How dare you trout me with a slap!!???
> 
> Err..I mean....hey, look, a bald eagle!!!
> 
> /me runs back to work

Click to collapse



Yeah yeah, that's right, gtfo till you got distracted by xda and that caused you to make an expensive mistake. 

Btw, DN, sometimes mistakes are the best lessons. I certainly made some (yup, fairly expensive ones). However, it's not how you make mistake, it's what experience you carry away from it. Treat it as a very very expensive life lesson by don't let it bring you down, only allow it to make you stronger and wiser. 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Happy valentines guys, how's yer dates? ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy Valentine's day to you too.

No dates here ._.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------

Somebody had to do it :/










Wow ._.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 15, 2014)

undercover said:


> Yeah yeah, that's right, gtfo till you got distracted by xda and that caused you to make an expensive mistake.
> 
> Btw, DN, sometimes mistakes are the best lessons. I certainly made some (yup, fairly expensive ones). However, it's not how you make mistake, it's what experience you carry away from it. Treat it as a very very expensive life lesson by don't let it bring you down, only allow it to make you stronger and wiser.
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



:what::what::what::what:
So why don't you tell him? Or u want MTM to do it?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## undercover (Feb 15, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> :what::what::what::what:
> So why don't you tell him? Or u want MTM to do it?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Errrrmmm, I kinda did? 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 15, 2014)

undercover said:


> Errrrmmm, I kinda did?
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Do wut m8? :what:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> @Android Pizza Looks like someone has taken your place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ahhhhh the circle of life :what:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



When I first came here, @Wolf Pup was told I took his place :what:

It truly is an endless circle.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> When I first came here, @Wolf Pup was told I took his place :what:
> 
> It truly is an endless circle.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep. And itchy before that, iirc. What's good is that you guys turned around and fixed your attitudes.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 15, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lol quit being such whiner. If being called boring offends u then u are gonna have a life full of sadness and loneliness. Grow up and stop causing drama in this thread seriously it's getting old. Stop coming to this thread if u are so soft. You choose to post here so maybe you should follow what u just posted and not post here anymore.
> 
> This thread used to be so much fun. What happened?  I miss all the people who posted when I first joined the frat
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



It's fine. I'm still here.

(Okay, maybe not fine that I'm here but it's the best I can do  )

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> When I first came here, @Wolf Pup was told I took his place :what:
> 
> It truly is an endless circle.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm glad I didn't joined the circle ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

Good Morning people. How is it going for everyone?


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi pharm, im doing good with a flu here

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hi pharm, im doing good with a flu here
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Oh. You need some medication? 



Finally got a new phone.








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

This is my girlfriend's, gotta return it on wednesday ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> This is my girlfriend's, gotta return it on wednesday ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








great girlfriend you got there. :thumbsup:






I got a new one.




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice a lumia, how's it goin

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Nice a lumia, how's it goin
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Its wonderful. No lag, butter smooth.




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Its wonderful. No lag, butter smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice, congratulations!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Its wonderful. No lag, butter smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use less space you dummy


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> You could use your mod powers to make this thread super awesome?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Yep but laziness has prevailed :/


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 15, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> Yep but laziness has prevailed :/

Click to collapse



Haha

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




undercover said:


> Errrrmmm, I kinda did?
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



No u told MTM lol @undercover






>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Lol quit being such whiner. If being called boring offends u then u are gonna have a life full of sadness and loneliness. Grow up and stop causing drama in this thread seriously it's getting old. Stop coming to this thread if u are so soft. You choose to post here so maybe you should follow what u just posted and not post here anymore.
> 
> This thread used to be so much fun. What happened?  I miss all the people who posted when I first joined the frat
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Okay I'll play along. U want me to joke around fine. Heres one joke: Stop making kittens in ur profile and signature it looks boring. XD

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

What happened to this place??? ?


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> What happened to this place??? ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They want me to play along in their boring jokes. Atleast @M_T_M is still funny!

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 15, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> They want me to play along in their boring jokes. Atleast @M_T_M is still funny!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Here's a fresh salad for you :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 15, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Okay I'll play along. U want me to joke around fine. Heres one joke: Stop making kittens in ur profile and signature it looks boring. XD
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Oh God the drama queen is back. Thought u weren't gonna post here anymore. You should do that lol. Oh and I don't let things get to me like u do but nice try. Meow get a life lil guy

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thought u weren't gonna post here anymore. You should do that lol. Oh and I don't let things get to me like u do But nice try. Meow get a life lil guy
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



No I'll post here. Why should I stop posting because of you? I know I aint boring. Im a funny dude. 

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 15, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> No I'll post here. Why should I stop posting because of you? I know I aint boring. Im a funny dude.
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



No because u said u were gonna stop and because u just annoy everyone. But you annoy everyone in every thread u post in. Carry on lil guy

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> No I'll post here. Why should I stop posting because of you? I know I aint boring. Im a funny dude.
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



And try to be more matured enough and get rid of your philosophical immature way of thinking, if you want to gain the respect and reputation you want then you need to EARN it. Besides this is the internet after all, so basically you have no power here.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

Yo jeff. Whats up?




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yo jeff. Whats up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man, any idea on what i may be experiencing in my chest? It is so painful, every time i sneeze, and every time i burp... I accidentally impacted it on a friend's knee and it's been a week now.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Feb 15, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hey man, any idea on what i may be experiencing in my chest? It is so painful, every time i sneeze, and every time i burp... I accidentally impacted it on a friend's knee and it's been a week now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Get it checked brah.


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

I thought of that too, im scared, i hope it has nothing to do with my heart, otherwise... ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 15, 2014)

Pecan and hazelnut crusted salmon, crab cakes, stuffed mushrooms, sparkling chardonnay grape juice, my son dressed up in a white dress shirt and black pinstripe dress pants playing waiter, candlelight dinner under the moonlight and Keith Sweat playing in the background.

I brought the restaurant to my wife because she can't go to one.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Pecan and hazelnut crusted salmon, crab cakes, stuffed mushrooms, sparkling chardonnay grape juice, my son dressed up in a white dress shirt and black pinstripe dress pants playing waiter, candlelight dinner under the moonlight and Keith Sweat playing in the background.
> 
> I brought the restaurant to my wife because she can't go to one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The SWEETEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN BEFORE!!! SERIOUSLY MR. JEREMY, A JOB WELL DONE! SALUTE!!! ????? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 15, 2014)

I know how to romance a lady like she deserves. Use this one. Lol

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Yo jeff. Whats up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey funny how are u doing 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 15, 2014)

That is awesome J! She must feel great!


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know how to romance a lady like she deserves. Use this one. Lol
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You're not just an awesome historian, you must be the frat's love guru!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 15, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I know how to romance a lady like she deserves. Use this one. Lol
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hello sir Jeremy 

I like a girl very much since I admitted in my current school. I and she were in same class but now she in science biology and I am in science maths. 
And the problem is that I can't tell her(I am very shy) that I like her and I know that she likes me, when I look at her she gives me a smile. 
What should I do? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 15, 2014)

You should cut the shyness and be a man to confess to her.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 15, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> when I look at her she gives me a smile.
> What should I do?
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Walk backwards slowly while chanting the mantra "You can't have my virginity. My virginity no for you" over and over 

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 15, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Walk backwards slowly while chanting the mantra "You can't have my virginity. My virginity no for you" over and over
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If I do that to all girls. I'll be always virgin. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hey man, any idea on what i may be experiencing in my chest? It is so painful, every time i sneeze, and every time i burp... I accidentally impacted it on a friend's knee and it's been a week now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











that may be injury to the diaphragm or a rib injury. I will suggest go see a doctor.





Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey funny how are u doing
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse











I am doing pretty fine and found a good phone within my budget





Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 15, 2014)

I am doing pretty fine and found a good phone within my budget


Let Me guess, it is moto g. 


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> I am doing pretty fine and found a good phone within my budget
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Hello sir Jeremy
> 
> I like a girl very much since I admitted in my current school. I and she were in same class but now she in science biology and I am in science maths.
> And the problem is that I can't tell her(I am very shy) that I like her and I know that she likes me, when I look at her she gives me a smile.
> ...

Click to collapse






Eren Jaeger said:


> You should cut the shyness and be a man to confess to her.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



^^This. Hunter you gotta do this. I was also shy when I wanted to tell a girl at school I like her until a friend of mine said stop being shy and be man and confess or I will tease u like hell(he did untill some weeks untill I confessed to that girl I liked her) she didnt say anything but just like ur story she smiles at me everytime someone teases her about me liking her(SOMEBODY told everyone in my class).

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 15, 2014)

So parts I've read on the thread while I was away.

- "The bored and the bore" parody. (Only here on xxxda tv)

- Stinky actually have me a very awesome life lesson (Thank you)

- People got new devices. (Congrats!)


Which reminds me to share my thoughts on productivity with tablets. 

I bought the N7 2013 2 months ago, it's a great device but as for real world productivity it constantly lagged behind what I was requiring for productivity since I already sold my laptop a month ago, it was basically just used as media device most of the time.

So now I've decided to get me one of those Windows 8.1 tablets with free office 2013. So my choices was between the Dell Venue 8 and Acer Iconia W4 the latter sold me because of its own microHDMI slot that the former lacked, so I got the W4 and gave my N7 2013 to my girlfriend as a Valentine's Day gift.

So far so good, no lags whatsoever and runs any x86 apps I throw at it.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Tl;dr

Lesson leared: android tablets are not substitutes for real laptops.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Tl;dr
> 
> Lesson leared: android tablets are not substitutes for real laptops.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I disagree

Get a good 10 inch Android tablet, a mouse and a keyboard.

Boom. Laptop enough for you?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 15, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Tl;dr
> 
> Lesson leared: android tablets are not substitutes for real laptops.

Click to collapse



There are some laptops that dual boot between Win-Android and also double as a tablet. Best of all the worlds?


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I disagree
> 
> Get a good 10 inch Android tablet, a mouse and a keyboard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I disagree with ur solution. U cant call it a laptop if it has a keyboard and a mouse and the fact that android cant run windows or linux applications still makes it a android Tablet. 

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> I disagree with ur solution. U cant call it a laptop if it has a keyboard and a mouse and the fact that android cant run windows or linux applications still makes it a android Tablet.
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



You missed my point entirely...




        And you are mistaken, you can run select Windows and Linux programs on Android.

Even so, I wasn't talking about running Windows or Linux programs, I was talking about how a mouse and keyboard improve the effectiveness of the tablet for doing tasks that would be tedious to do otherwise. For example, it is just as effective to write an essay on an Android tablet with a keyboard as it is to do it on a computer.
    


Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> You missed my point entirely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea mouse and keyboard would improve the effectiveness of the tablet but u missed my point too. What about portablity? 

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I disagree
> 
> Get a good 10 inch Android tablet, a mouse and a keyboard.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Already had purchased a bluetooth keyboard dock and bluetooth mouse for the Nexus 7 but still doesn't work for me especially when editing documents compared to a full PC with office. 


Also screen size is not an issue for and anything 7 inch or up is good enough as a workspace.






roofrider said:


> There are some laptops that dual boot between Win-Android and also double as a tablet. Best of all the worlds?

Click to collapse



Like the Asus Transformer Book Trio. But meh not my type really.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Yea mouse and keyboard would improve the effectiveness of the tablet but u missed my point too. What about portablity?
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



-_- I wasn't even talking to you in the first place.

A tablet + keyboard and mouse is just as or more portable than a laptop. Believe me, I own one 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 15, 2014)

batman38102 said:


> Yea mouse and keyboard would improve the effectiveness of the tablet but u missed my point too. What about portablity?
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Exactly. The bottomline is portability and productivity on a real life scale.

The new bay trail processors can handle all tasks except for gaming in a pinch and doesn't heat up.

I can still play some good legacy games from 2005-2011 and make it run smoothly. 

I want to have a relatively low profile device that can suit my needs.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

Also for security purposes since I travel solely on public transit and you'll be an easy prey for thieves if they see someone with a bag that could look like their's a laptop or tablet inside. With an 8 inch device you're totally invisible to thieves watchful eyes



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

Also for security purposes since I travel solely on public transit and you'll be an easy prey for thieves if they see someone with a bag that could look like their's a laptop or tablet inside. With an 8 inch device you're totally invisible to thieves watchful eyes



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## roofrider (Feb 15, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Like the Asus Transformer Book Trio. But meh not my type really.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't say no to this thing tho.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 15, 2014)

HUNTER said:


> Hello sir Jeremy
> 
> I like a girl very much since I admitted in my current school. I and she were in same class but now she in science biology and I am in science maths.
> And the problem is that I can't tell her(I am very shy) that I like her and I know that she likes me, when I look at her she gives me a smile.
> ...

Click to collapse



How old are you both? That makes a difference.

However, telling a girl you'd like to get to know her better by going to a restaurant or movie with her works at most ages for a shy guy.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 15, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> How old are you both? That makes a difference.
> 
> However, telling a girl you'd like to get to know her better by going to a restaurant or movie with her works at most ages for a shy guy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



15 sir

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 15, 2014)

Okay, at 15 dating is much different than a couple years older, but going out to eat, going to a school dance (if your school has them, I have no idea on cultural differences), any general hang out is good. Or, find a reason to invite her and her friends to hang out with you and your friends. It's less pressure that way.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> How old are you both? That makes a difference.
> 
> However, telling a girl you'd like to get to know her better by going to a restaurant or movie with her works at most ages for a shy guy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well actullay 14 but gonna be 15 this year in july.

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Don't lie to her about your age. ?
> Don't lie to her at all. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Dude why would I lie to her about my age? Her age is same as mine or may be one number up difference

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Wait was he even talking to you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Uh I guess so. "He said how old are you both?" For that conversation. Me and hunter were only ones who talked about that type of conversation

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

Me haz Lumia 525.

I guess what this place needs is a Toga party!!!!


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Feb 15, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> One has a G ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Both of them have a G, ye idjit. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

Am I on everyone's ignore list or what?


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Am I on everyone's ignore list or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought I was on everybodys ignore list?

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I thought I was on everybodys ignore list?
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse








Not on mine. That's for sure








Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Feb 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Am I on everyone's ignore list or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Say more interesting things :|

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




ironman38102 said:


> I thought I was on everybodys ignore list?
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Yes you are 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I thought I was on everybodys ignore list?
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



mine , i big no.!!!!!

is me was

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------




funnypharmacist said:


> Not on mine. That's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you too

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## veeman (Feb 15, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I thought I was on everybodys ignore list?
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Yes you are 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Not on mine. That's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you too

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 15, 2014)

Wait so we have an ironman AND a batman now? Interesting.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2014)

veeman said:


> Say more interesting things :|
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





my phones calendar says 16th of February is presidents day. 

What is that supposed to mean




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 15, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> Wait so we have an ironman AND a batman now? Interesting.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Both of them are me. I just changed my username to ironman38102 from batman38102 since I know nothing about batman but know alot about iron man.

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 15, 2014)

Why eminem songs are full of swear?

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Feb 15, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Why eminem songs are full of swear?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because there's a laptop in his back pocket.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 15, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Why eminem songs are full of swear?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because he's Marshall Mathers, he doesn't give a ****, and profanity made him rich.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 15, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Am I on everyone's ignore list or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Be funny again ?

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes we need some funnies 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

do you want fun.
mmmmmmmm. your pic. is cat
and has sound like "mewo"
hahahahahahahhahahaha

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## veeman (Feb 15, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> do you want fun.
> mmmmmmmm. your pic. is cat
> and has sound like "mewo"
> hahahahahahahhahahaha
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Groot (Feb 16, 2014)

Another kid in the thread yow

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys its me hunter. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 16, 2014)

You dont say ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 16, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> You dont say ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 16, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Hey guys its me hunter.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse







why the username change??


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 16, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> why the username change??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just because I thought it will be better. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 16, 2014)

Now we have 2 cas

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Feb 16, 2014)

roofrider said:


> I wouldn't say no to this thing tho.

Click to collapse



I haz one coming my way 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 16, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> do you want fun.
> mmmmmmmm. your pic. is cat
> and has sound like "mewo"
> hahahahahahahhahahaha
> ...

Click to collapse











undercover said:


> I haz one coming my way
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Who are you and what do you want? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2014)

Undercover is an ot legend and a good dude.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## roofrider (Feb 16, 2014)

veeman said:


> Say more interesting things :|

Click to collapse



:|

That interesting enough? :|

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------




undercover said:


> I haz one coming my way
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Whaaat? You lucky soab. It's secksy.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 16, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Undercover is an ot legend and a good dude.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I haven't seen him here. Sir

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## veeman (Feb 16, 2014)

undercover said:


> I haz one coming my way
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Et tu, Stinky?

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




Casanova said:


> I haven't seen him here. Sir
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Try reading page 2 of this thread.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 16, 2014)

veeman said:


> Try reading page 2 of this thread.

Click to collapse



I've seen him now. Sir

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2014)

@DowntownJeffBrown

http://imgur.com/gallery/zunq5b2

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 16, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Who are you and what do you want?
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



me?? i dont know , wait.... let me think.

its gone wait!!!!!!!!
im Abdo Jouma

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## K.A. (Feb 16, 2014)

Do y'all believe in ghosts?


----------



## veeman (Feb 16, 2014)

K.A. said:


> Do y'all believe in ghosts?

Click to collapse



Gus please...

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 16, 2014)

? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 16, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hullo Oldman sir 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi @jugg1es, i misd ya

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 16, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hi @jugg1es, i misd ya
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Far too much petty drama nowadays, it's gone downhill lots this last year 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Groot (Feb 16, 2014)

I guess that's life when somebody's ambition is to be a drama queen

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 16, 2014)

Last 2 pages were just wtf :|

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 16, 2014)

K.A. said:


> Do y'all believe in ghosts?

Click to collapse



The question should be- does the ghost believe in me?



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Far too much petty drama nowadays, it's gone downhill lots this last year
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



There are some good drama.

There are also some just plain lame and bad ones as well.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## undercover (Feb 16, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Who are you and what do you want?
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Shoosh, don't be rude. 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 16, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> @DowntownJeffBrown
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/zunq5b2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha  teh kitteh isn't happee 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 16, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Am I on everyone's ignore list or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Why would anyone ignore you? :what:






ironman38102 said:


> I thought I was on everybodys ignore list?
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



You're on mine now

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 16, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I haven't seen him here. Sir
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



You have, but you didn't realise... Because he's undercover ?

Also my sister ordered a Nokia Lumia 920 yesterday

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 16, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> You're on mine now
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I dont mind u keeping me in ur ignore list. Ur just a pizza!

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 16, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> You have, but you didn't realise... Because he's undercover ?
> 
> Also my sister ordered a Nokia Lumia 920 yesterday
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



If it wasn't for the lack of apps I'd probably also have gotten a lumia 925 myself.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi guys

“Only once in your life, I truly believe, you find someone who can completely turn your world around. You tell them things that you’ve never shared with another soul and they absorb everything you say and actually want to hear more. You share hopes for the future, dreams that will never come true, goals that were never achieved and the many disappointments life has thrown at you. When something wonderful happens, you can’t wait to tell them about it, knowing they will share in your excitement. They are not embarrassed to cry with you when you are hurting or laugh with you when you make a fool of yourself. Never do they hurt your feelings or make you feel like you are not good enough, but rather they build you up and show you the things about yourself that make you special and even beautiful. There is never any pressure, jealousy or competition but only a quiet calmness when they are around. You can be yourself and not worry about what they will think of you because they love you for who you are. The things that seem insignificant to most people such as a note, song or walk become invaluable treasures kept safe in your heart to cherish forever. Memories of your childhood come back and are so clear and vivid it’s like being young again. Colours seem brighter and more brilliant. Laughter seems part of daily life where before it was infrequent or didn’t exist at all. A phone call or two during the day helps to get you through a long day’s work and always brings a smile to your face. In their presence, there’s no need for continuous conversation, but you find you’re quite content in just having them nearby. Things that never interested you before become fascinating because you know they are important to this person who is so special to you. You think of this person on every occasion and in everything you do. Simple things bring them to mind like a pale blue sky, gentle wind or even a storm cloud on the horizon. You open your heart knowing that there’s a chance it may be broken one day and in opening your heart, you experience a love and joy that you never dreamed possible. You find that being vulnerable is the only way to allow your heart to feel true pleasure that’s so real it scares you. You find strength in knowing you have a true friend and possibly a soul mate who will remain loyal t and worthwhile. Your only hope and security is in knowing that they are a part of your life.Had a road accident today. Right arm swollen and both knees bleeding.



That dumb fellow came directly on the wrong side of the road and a head on collision. Two wheelers are risky.


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------

Damn clipboard paste


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 16, 2014)

I am deeply confused.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2014)

Xda.in
Yay ^_^

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 16, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Had a road accident today. Right arm swollen and both knees bleeding.
> 
> That dumb fellow came directly on the wrong side of the road and a head on collision. Two wheelers are risky.

Click to collapse



And that sucker walked away?

About a month back i witnessed an accident on a fine morning. Bike vs. JCB/Backhoe loader. Wasn't a pretty sight, almost puked.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 16, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Xda.in
> Yay ^_^
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yay sir we got it. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm not sir.
Call me gogeta

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 16, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I'm not sir.
> Call me gogeta
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pledges are required to refer to people as sir, sir.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2014)

Sir is for official members, I'm not.

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 16, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Sir is for official members, I'm not.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh, that's right 

But why wouldn't you want to be addressed with respect?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2014)

The sir thing feels like heavy,  calling as friends is also respectful..

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't wanna do this

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> That's not at all how you start an argument online. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



How the hell would you know? Do you even lift, bro?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> That's not at all how you start an argument online. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 16, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> You have, but you didn't realise... Because he's undercover ?
> 
> Also my sister ordered a Nokia Lumia 920 yesterday
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



It's a nice phone. My girl had one :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Because I have experience. ? And yes, I lift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lifting a sandwich doesn't count you know. I know this cause I thought I was lifting and posting pics on a fitness fourm. They all got mad saying my pic of me with a subway sandwich didn't count.

Oh and snowmobiling is awesome :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Because I have experience. ? And yes, I lift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lifting a sandwich doesn't count you know. I know this cause I thought I was lifting and posting pics on a fitness fourm. They all got mad saying my pic of me with a subway sandwich didn't count.

Oh and snowmobiling is awesome :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

---------- Post added at 02:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Because I have experience. ? And yes, I lift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lifting a sandwich doesn't count you know. I know this cause I thought I was lifting and posting pics on a fitness fourm. They all got mad saying my pic of me with a subway sandwich didn't count.

Oh and snowmobiling is awesome :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## veeman (Feb 16, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> So I decided to go snowmobiling... Had a good time for half an hour. Got some good speeds on the roads. Somebody driving their car even tried to high-five me. ?And then I looped around the farm, and headed back towards the roads when two guys on snowmobiles showed up on the road. So I decided to just loop around the farm again, but these people decided to come unto the farm and follow me. I'm not sure why they followed me, so I gunned it to 50mph on a bumpy path, which almost flipped it, and then looped around my house and garage back to the road. Just as I got there, two more (different)guys on snowmobiles were there. So I was gonna loop around the farm once more, but then these guys followed me. This time I decided to go over a ditch and go to the road, and the guys followed. I had to go 80mph down the road so the guys didn't catch up to me. I got to my driveway and parked it in the garage. I'm still not sure what they wanted. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Dammit, those idiots can never do the job properly.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 16, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I dont mind u keeping me in ur ignore list. Ur just a pizza!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



You must be fun at parties ?

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 16, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> You must be fun at parties ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not as fun as the pizza.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Feb 16, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Not as fun as the pizza.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Not as fun as the jello shots. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 16, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Not as fun as the pizza.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse





Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys an evil mod is here. He is closing very good and legendary threads. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## mark manning (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Guys an evil mod is here. He is closing very good and legendary threads.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



So does that mean we can close this one too? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

mark manning said:


> So does that mean we can close this one too?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey 
Wait 
No 
Wat? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 17, 2014)

? good evening, officer. 

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## mark manning (Feb 17, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> ? good evening, officer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Evening sir


Be well Frat!!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

mark manning said:


> Evening sir
> 
> 
> Be well Frat!!

Click to collapse



Good noon from myself also sir. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Guys an evil mod is here. He is closing very good and legendary threads.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



To which evil mod do you refer to? Also, point me to this great, legendary thread. I'll be disappointed if you direct me to another pointless thread in OT. Quite a lot of them which I intend to close


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice going, cas 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Fallen Spartan said:


> To which evil mod do you refer to? Also, point me to this great, legendary thread. I'll be disappointed if you direct me to another pointless thread in OT. Quite a lot of them which I intend to close

Click to collapse



Don't get angry sir, I respect you and I am sorry for what I said before. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

But in "the say hi" thread many 10 post spammers post many useless posts, so why is that thread opened? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Don't get angry sir, I respect you and I am sorry for what I said before.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn
> ...

Click to collapse



I have now subscribed to said thread and have already deleted countless posts from date of subscription. Any posts from that date forward which I suspect of being a 10 post spammer or which does not follow OP's guidelines will be deleted. 

I am not against users having fun and a welcome thread for new users is a good idea. However, threads which serve no purpose and are regularly used by 10 post spammers will be closed. I just need a bit of time to go through them all.

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Fallen Spartan said:


> I have now subscribed to said thread and have already deleted countless posts from date of subscription. Any posts from that date forward which I suspect of being a 10 post spammer or which does not follow OP's guidelines will be deleted.
> 
> I am not against users having fun and a welcome thread for new users is a good idea. However, threads which serve no purpose and are regularly used by 10 post spammers will be closed. I just need a bit of time to go through them all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe sir you can block new users to post in off topic like in Dev forums. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, XDA is one of the top 500 sites in the world! Even higher than the Oracle site! Slight irony there.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Wolf Pup said:


> Well, XDA is one of the top 500 sites in the world! Even higher than the Oracle site! Slight irony there.

Click to collapse



Who's no. 1?sir 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Wolf Pup (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Who's no. 1?sir
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Google.com


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Wolf Pup said:


> Google.com

Click to collapse



Top 10?

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Maybe sir you can block new users to post in off topic like in Dev forums.

Click to collapse



This has been discussed in the past, but wasn't deemed a viable solution.

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

Mark Banning
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50392473 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

This reminded me of my meme
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Mark Banning
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50392473
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir
That'll be lol. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

Big lol





Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 17, 2014)

We have no power over a mod casanova... They are the ones maintaining order in this forums to keep its reputation. Pointless to argue anyways.. 

Glad EAST won earlier ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Glad EAST won earlier ?

Click to collapse



I didn't understand this? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

All decisions can be discussed and opinions expressed. All I (we) are trying to do is remove the clutter and 10 post spammer havens

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## Groot (Feb 17, 2014)

Fallen Spartan said:


> All decisions can be discussed and opinions expressed. All I (we) are trying to do is remove the clutter and 10 post spammer havens
> 
> ...........................
> You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!

Click to collapse



Gladly appreciated sir, but don't you think Casanova got a point? I mean it is a great workaround if you guys could just block them from posting in the OT and instead, make those first 10 a meaningful ones...  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




Casanova said:


> I didn't understand this?
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Nba all star ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

*heaven 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

New tapatalk logo 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> *heaven
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a word "haven" lol

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> *heaven
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not heaven it is haven. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## mark manning (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> *heaven
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




ha·ven  [hey-vuhn]  
noun
1.
a harbor or port.
2.
any place of shelter and safety; refuge; asylum.
verb (used with object)
3.
to shelter, as in a haven.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fallen Spartan said:


> All decisions can be discussed and opinions expressed. All I (we) are trying to do is remove the clutter and 10 post spammer havens
> 
> ...........................
> You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!

Click to collapse



I don't think closing all the popular threads in OT is the solution  what IS the reason why OT can't be off limits to ten-posters?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

K

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

mark manning said:


> ha·ven  [hey-vuhn]
> noun
> 1.
> a harbor or port.
> ...

Click to collapse



So you think all that threads were asylum. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

My bad

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> My bad
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wat? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

We haven't closed all threads. This one for example is open  

As for the decision regarding new users to post in OT. As I said, was discussed in the past. What I will do is bring it up again for discussion

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## Groot (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes, and you can settle it once and for all to avoid conflicts and maintain peace and prosperity.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

As I said earlier, I am not against users having fun, but some threads really are pointless and serve no purpose, especially in a development related website

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## Groot (Feb 17, 2014)

I agree, what makes it pointless are those who have no common sense at all and/or just trolling around, we can't avoid trolls anyways ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Guys an evil mod is here. He is closing very good and legendary threads.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



There alot of evil and corrupt mods here. Dont expect everyone to be straight!

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> There alot of evil and corrupt mods here. Dont expect everyone to be straight!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Point me to any corrupt mod

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Fallen Spartan said:


> Point me to any corrupt mod
> 
> ...........................
> You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!

Click to collapse



A mod he isn't corrupt but his last activity was in August. @_Arjen_

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> A mod he isn't corrupt but his last activity was in August. @_Arjen_
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



We have mods who are absent for various reasons. Health, family matter, personal issues, holidays etc. I will certainly look into why he is absent, but whatever I find will remain confidential

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Fallen Spartan said:


> We have mods who are absent for various reasons. Health, family matter, personal issues, holidays etc. I will certainly look into why he is absent, but whatever I find will remain confidential
> 
> ...........................
> You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!

Click to collapse



I am sorry for what I will be asking. 
Why is  this guy banned? 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Groot (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova, kindly stop it now.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I am sorry for what I will be asking.
> Why is  this guy banned?
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



The reasons why someone is banned is never shared. It's between the person banned and the XDA staff. Needless to say he/she would've been banned for breaking forum rules and most likely on more than one occasion

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fallen Spartan said:


> Point me to any corrupt mod
> 
> ...........................
> You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!

Click to collapse



I would but I dont wanna get banned. Now lets not talk about it because obviously u guys are the boss and we are just members so nothing gonna happen.

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## mark manning (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I would but I dont wanna get banned. Now lets not talk about it because obviously u guys are the boss and we are just members so nothing gonna happen.
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



If there is a corrupte mod, we would like to know. Feel free to either PM Fallen or I with out fear of punishment


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2014)

Seriously guys, don't antagonize any mod. You can pm them if you have issues. You're just asking for trouble.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I would but I dont wanna get banned. Now lets not talk about it because obviously u guys are the boss and we are just members so nothing gonna happen.
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



You sure like drama,  don't you? 

To the rest of you....I closed down the Gli thread and will not think about closing this here thread if this type of behavior continues!!! 

Last and only warning!!
@Apex , you are hereby summoned! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I would but I dont wanna get banned. Now lets not talk about it because obviously u guys are the boss and we are just members so nothing gonna happen.
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> Seriously guys, don't antagonize any mod. You can pm them if you have issues. You're just asking for trouble.

Click to collapse



Sup? Frat 
Lets get party restarted. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 17, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> You sure like drama,  don't you?
> 
> To the rest of you....I closed down the Gli thread and will not think about closing this here thread if this type of behavior continues!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This ^ is what I am talking about mark. I forgot that corrupt isnt a right word for it rather its being wrong. I think that its wrong u just close the thread when a guy is pointing out something

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> This ^ is what I am talking about mark. I forgot that corrupt isnt a right word for it rather its being wrong. I think that its wrong u just close the thread when a guy is pointing out something
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Please stop...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 17, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Please stop...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



And this is why I like to keep my mouth shut for once. But as @Casanova said party restarted.

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Seriously guys, don't antagonize any mod. You can pm them if you have issues. You're just asking for trouble.

Click to collapse



Tbh, I am not bothered at all, as long as everyone remains civil. If anyone has an issue with any mod they should not fear reporting said mod to another mod. My inbox is always open and I always respond to any PM. Whether you like the response is a different question lol

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> And this is why I like to keep my mouth shut for once. But as @Casanova said party restarted.
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Bro always control your anger. 
Anger is a fire that will burn you life, and you can't revive from that burn. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Please stop...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



This.
Also, pm. 




Fallen Spartan said:


> Tbh, I am not bothered at all, as long as everyone remains civil. If anyone has an issue with any mod they should not fear reporting said mod to another mod. My inbox is always open and I always respond to any PM. Whether you like the response is a different question lol
> 
> ...........................
> You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!

Click to collapse



I understand. But i was concerned with the finger-pointing that was going on earlier. Like you said, there is pm. 

Now let's talk about something else. :beer:


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Bro always control your anger.
> Anger is a fire that will burn you life, and you can't revive from that burn.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Dude gli used to be my favourite place to hang back when it was open even though wasnt a member. When it got close for that same M_T_M's stupid reason I was so pissed off at the mods. Anyways lets not talk about it anymore. Wouldnt want to get this place  closed too.

BTW Is that u Hunter? U change ur username?

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys
Got my Phone back 
Decided I'm buying the moto G after my exams 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey guys
> Got my Phone back
> Decided I'm buying the moto G after my exams
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Grats. What happened to it?


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Dude gli used to be my favourite place to hang back when it was open even though wasnt a member. When it got close for that same M_T_M's stupid reason I was so pissed off at the mods. Anyways lets not talk about it anymore. Wouldnt want to get this place  closed too.
> 
> BTW Is that u Hunter? U change ur username?
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Yeah its me hunter. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Dude gli used to be my favourite place to hang back when it was open even though wasnt a member. When it got close for that same M_T_M's stupid reason I was so pissed off at the mods. Anyways lets not talk about it anymore. Wouldnt want to get this place  closed too.
> 
> BTW Is that u Hunter? U change ur username?
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Dude..I'm always a read this thread..and i love this thread.. 
I respect all the frat house member..
MTM is always a great mod..
But the way you talk..
The way you act..
Man..no wander the old frat member is gone now..
And the way i see it..
If this thread get close...
It is all because of you..  
So please.. Stop..


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Dude gli used to be my favourite place to hang back when it was open even though wasnt a member. When it got close for that same M_T_M's stupid reason I was so pissed off at the mods. Anyways lets not talk about it anymore. Wouldnt want to get this place  closed too.
> 
> BTW Is that u Hunter? U change ur username?
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Nor would you have every been accepted into gli. We didn't put up with people who are constant drama. Gli is still live and well in other forms. 


>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nor would you have every been accepted into gli. We didn't put up with people who are constant drama. Gli is still live and well in other forms.
> 
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



When you guys talk about gli, I feel like a little kid who knows nothing. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 17, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Grats. What happened to it?

Click to collapse



Dad took it away so that i could study
Sup? 







mike_disturbed said:


> Dude..I'm always a read this thread..and i love this thread..
> I respect all the frat house member..
> MTM is always a great mod..
> But the way you talk..
> ...

Click to collapse






+1
Sup mike 




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nor would you have every been accepted into gli. We didn't put up with people who are constant drama. Gli is still live and well in other forms.
> 
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Hey jeff
Hows things going?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> When you guys talk about gli, I feel like a little kid who knows nothing.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



And this is the exact reason OT has gone downhill 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> When you guys talk about gli, I feel like a little kid who knows nothing.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Just search for the gli thread and read through. You'll understand what jeff is talking about.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> When you guys talk about gli, I feel like a little kid who knows nothing.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Gli was a great thread but the op Dex closed it and I support his decision. That frat seems to be getting close to the same fate with all the sad immaturity of a select few. I don't even frequent this thread much anymore because it's become a daycare. We all know the people who have ruined it and sadly they aren't even members of the frat

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 08:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Dad took it away so that i could study
> Sup?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey brother I'm doing well how are u doing? It's sooo cold here and won't quit snowing 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 17, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nor would you have every been accepted into gli. We didn't put up with people who are constant drama. Gli is still live and well in other forms.
> 
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Im talking about when I wasnt a constant drama in xda(Im not like that in IRL only in xda). True gli does still live and well in other forms but not everyone hangs here anyway.

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Dad took it away so that i could study
> Sup?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey darkshadow..
I hope all the frat member doing good..

Alright..
Now let me continue being the silent reader...
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
.: muffins:.                    ( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Just search for the gli thread and read through. You'll understand what jeff is talking about.

Click to collapse



I got this where should I go? 












DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Gli was a great thread but the op Dex closed it and I support his decision. That frat seems to be getting close to the same fate with all the sad immaturity of a select few. I don't even frequent this thread much anymore because it's become a daycare. We all know the people who have ruined it and sadly they aren't even members of the frat
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you talking about me? 
If yes I can leave this thread if you want. 


Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Im talking about when I wasnt a constant drama in xda(Im not like that in IRL only in xda). True gli does still live and well in other forms but not everyone hangs here anyway.
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



The beauty of where we have gli now is we can keep the drama out and choose who participates. Also I'm talking about hangouts not what u are talking about

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------




Casanova said:


> I got this where should I go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No not at all 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The beauty of where we have gli now is we can keep the drama out and choose who participates. Also I'm talking about hangouts not what u are talking about
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your kindness. Sir

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 17, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The beauty of where we have gli now is we can keep the drama out and choose who participates. Also I'm talking about hangouts not what u are talking about
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Wow if u have a problem with me why not say it directly instead of saying it in riddles? U think Im immature and not mature enough to be here? What a talk for a guy who is a old man having kittens in his profile pic and signature!

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Wow if u have a problem with me why not say it directly instead of saying it in riddles? U think Im immature and not mature enough to be here? What a talk for a guy who is a old man having kittens in his profile pic and signature!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Bro control your anger and respect him. His life experience is more than yours. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

FORUM RULES
2. Member conduct. 2.1 Language: XDA is a worldwide community. As a result, what may be OK to say in your part of the world, may not be OK elsewhere. Please consider who is reading what you write and don't use profanity, sexually explicit language, rudeness or swearing. Conversely, while reading posts from other members, remember that the word you find offensive may not be offensive to the writer. Tolerance is a two-way street.


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 17, 2014)

mike_disturbed said:


> FORUM RULES
> 2. Member conduct. 2.1 Language: XDA is a worldwide community. As a result, what may be OK to say in your part of the world, may not be OK elsewhere. Please consider who is reading what you write and don't use profanity, sexually explicit language, rudeness or swearing. Conversely, while reading posts from other members, remember that the word you find offensive may not be offensive to the writer. Tolerance is a two-way street.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember Jeff being rude to me. He said we joke around here like that. So Im just returning a favour

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I remember Jeff being rude to me. He said we joke around here like that. So Im just returning a favour
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Immature...

Okey... 
Just do whatever you want then..
I'm not going to say anything anymore..

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Wow if u have a problem with me why not say it directly instead of saying it in riddles? U think Im immature and not mature enough to be here? What a talk for a guy who is a old man having kittens in his profile pic and signature!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse












>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 08:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------




ironman38102 said:


> I remember Jeff being rude to me. He said we joke around here like that. So Im just returning a favour
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse








>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Wow if u have a problem with me why not say it directly instead of saying it in riddles? U think Im immature and not mature enough to be here? What a talk for a guy who is a old man having kittens in his profile pic and signature!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Bro don't continue
You'll regret it
I still feel like an idiot


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Wow if u have a problem with me why not say it directly instead of saying it in riddles? U think Im immature and not mature enough to be here? What a talk for a guy who is a old man having kittens in his profile pic and signature!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Bro you're fighting with a person that can be near your dad's age. 
Would you like to call your dad an old man? 
Huh
Sorry if I crossed line. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

*pulls out popcorn *

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> *pulls out popcorn *
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> *pulls out popcorn *
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*joined gogeta*


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not sharing my popcorn 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

This just got interesting

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I'm not sharing my popcorn
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey! 
Come on..
I brought beer!


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Wow if u have a problem with me why not say it directly instead of saying it in riddles? U think Im immature and not mature enough to be here? What a talk for a guy who is a old man having kittens in his profile pic and signature!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



About time you lot started acting mature instead of pointless, unjustifiable arguments. 

Enough is enough. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't drink beer

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I don't drink beer
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okey..
How about some Pepsi?


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

Pass ittt
Here's my popcorn 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Pass ittt
> Here's my popcorn
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Great!

Now let us watch some drama!!
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Fallen Spartan (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I don't drink beer
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Then you wouldn't be welcome in Ireland

...........................
You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Popcorn, beer and Pepsi 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Pass ittt
> Here's my popcorn
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











mike_disturbed said:


> Okey..
> How about some Pepsi?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











mike_disturbed said:


> Great!
> 
> Now let us watch some drama!!
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



That applies to you guys too. This is only encouraging the argument. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> About time you lot started acting mature instead of pointless, unjustifiable arguments.
> 
> Enough is enough.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



How long have we been trying to get that messae across. Even prawn gave up...





mike_disturbed said:


> Hey!
> Come on..
> I brought beer!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like you. Marry me. Bring beer.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Fallen Spartan said:


> Then you wouldn't be welcome in Ireland
> 
> ...........................
> You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!

Click to collapse



I think he is underage to drink beer. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

Indian daily soap ends now. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm 18

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Popcorn, beer and Pepsi
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:







QuantumFoam said:


> That applies to you guys too. This is only encouraging the argument.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




I'm sorry..






cascabel said:


> How long have we been trying to get that messae across. Even prawn gave up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
Cheers mate..:thumbup:

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## mark manning (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I like you. Marry me. Bring beer.

Click to collapse



Gay gay gay gay:what:

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Gay gay gay gay:what:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gogeta, I asked everyone to discontinue this manner of posting
Please comply, so we can bring this place back to sanity


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

Okay, my apologies...

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2014)

Fallen Spartan said:


> Then you wouldn't be welcome in Ireland
> 
> ...........................
> You can lead a fool to wisdom but you can't make him think! XDA, mobile wisdom, not a n00b feeding ground!!

Click to collapse



Lmao. 
I thought irishmen liking their acohol that much was just a stereotype? 




Gogeta said:


> Gay gay gay gay:what:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. I'm happy. Also tired and sleepy. Night folks. :beer:


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 17, 2014)

OK....I wasn't playing around when I asked everyone to quit this crap!

One ban given so far...let's not make it another one. 
Next time any of you have anything to say about a Mod or another member....do it following the proper protocols! 


Back on topic on this off topic thread whilst on topic....:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd like to recommend this thread gain a temporary lock for the time being @QuantumFoam @Axis_Drummer @Apex @M_T_M @ppero196 @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Prawesome at least until these petty and childish attitudes can be resolved. I'd hate for this to recieve a permanent lock though 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> I'd like to recommend this thread gain a temporary lock for the time being @QuantumFoam @Axis_Drummer @Apex @M_T_M @ppero196 @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Prawesome at least until these petty and childish attitudes can be resolved. I'd hate for this to recieve a permanent lock though
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



No no
You can't do this. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> I'd like to recommend this thread gain a temporary lock for the time being @QuantumFoam @Axis_Drummer @Apex @M_T_M @ppero196 @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Prawesome at least until these petty and childish attitudes can be resolved. I'd hate for this to recieve a permanent lock though
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



 A bit late to the party aren't ya?
Empty M already issued a rather ominous warning, which I doubt anyone will take lightly. 


Go back to the old people's thread ?






M_T_M said:


> OK....I wasn't playing around when I asked everyone to quit this crap!
> 
> One ban given so far...let's not make it another one.
> Next time any of you have anything to say about a Mod or another member....do it following the proper protocols!
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> A bit late to the party aren't ya?
> Empty M already issued a rather ominous warning, which I doubt anyone will take lightly.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was working out my mentions, I'm not as quick as i one was and fingers not as nimble 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> I was working out my mentions, I'm not as quick as i one was and fingers not as nimble
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Excuses, excuses

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> I was working out my mentions, I'm not as quick as i one was and fingers not as nimble
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Slowpoke.jpg

Also...had to fix your mentions fail! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> I'd like to recommend this thread gain a temporary lock for the time being @QuantumFoam @Axis_Drummer @Apex @M_T_M @ppero196 @cascabel @deathnotice01 @Prawesome at least until these petty and childish attitudes can be resolved. I'd hate for this to recieve a permanent lock though
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



This. Better a temp ban now. Do theh honors? @QuantumFoam @DowntownJeffBrown and all the online members, what say you?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> Excuses, excuses
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



At least you've managed to finish something. A sentence is a good start 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

cascabel said:


> This. Better a temp ban now. Do theh honors? @QuantumFoam @DowntownJeffBrown and all the online members, what say you?

Click to collapse



Shatahp Cassie. Its all resolved now







jugg1es said:


> At least you've managed to finish something. A sentence is a good start
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Low blow man. Low blow ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

All this because of Batman/ironman Guy?

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

Personally I'm in favour of the closings in OT that have been happening. 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Slowpoke.jpg
> 
> Also...had to fix your mentions fail!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks, much appreciated 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Slowpoke.jpg
> 
> Also...had to fix your mentions fail!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks, much appreciated 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Personally I'm in favour of the closings in OT that have been happening.
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Heard you the first time. Not all of us are your age and hard of hearing ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> Heard you the first time. Not all of us are your age and hard of hearing ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Pardon, you'll have to speak up. I'm a little deaf you know! 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> All this because of Batman/ironman Guy?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Shows how one person can mess things up for others. Not picking on him, but in this case that SEEMS to be what happened. 

So please guys, a little maturity won't hurt. It's all we need to keep this thread alive . :beer:


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Pardon, you'll have to speak up. I'm a little deaf you know!
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Senile enough to unwittingly admit that you do not know that one doesn't "speak" on the internet unless on a video call or voice call, neither of which is happening at this instant.

That's called a telephone or cellphone juggs, come out of the '80s. ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Personally I'm in favour of the closings in OT that have been happening.
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would've wanted the mod closings thread to have stayed open. Otherwise i agree.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> Heard you the first time. Not all of us are your age and hard of hearing ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse











QuantumFoam said:


> Senile enough to unwittingly admit that you do not know that one doesn't "speak" on the internet unless on a video call or voice call, neither of which is happening at this instant.
> 
> That's called a telephone or cellphone juggs, come out of the '80s. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Just keeping my post within the context of your own 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Just keeping my post within the context of your own
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



If you know the context, it indicates that you did read it, thus rendering your request to "speak up" invalid ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> If you know the context, it indicates that you did read it, thus rendering your request to "speak up" invalid ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Just didn't want to confuse you too much. We both know you are easily confused nowadays 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Just didn't want to confuse you too much. We both know you are easily confused nowadays
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



And now you go and tell it to the world. 
For shame Glenn, for shame ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Mike! Haven't seen you in a while man.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Sup? Frat

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Get a room you two. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Is that post-Valentine's day lonesomeness-turned-bitterness I detect? ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

cascabel said:


> This. Better a temp ban now. Do theh honors? @QuantumFoam @DowntownJeffBrown and all the online members, what say you?

Click to collapse



I agree I'd hate to see the frat being locked for good 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------




jugg1es said:


> Pardon, you'll have to speak up. I'm a little deaf you know!
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Wat.... 

Great Sig btw :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wat....
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



I think he wants upper case letters. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## undercover (Feb 17, 2014)

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

undercover said:


> View attachment 2584709
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Gonna forward this. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I think he wants upper case letters.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Ah makes Complete sense.... also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## undercover (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Gonna forward this.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Forward it to where? 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Mike! Haven't seen you in a while man.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Hey itchy..
I'm always here reading the thread..
But never actually post..

So how are doing?
Still wish that you're a girl?
I hope not..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

undercover said:


> Forward it to where?
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50400078

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## undercover (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50400078
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



You didn't forward it. You blatantly abused my © and posted it there under your name. Shame on you. @M_T_M, I want proper credits given to me enforced upon this user. 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I'm doing good.
> So I take it you saw this thread? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2647631 ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Yes i did..
But I'm not gonna say anything..
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

undercover said:


> You didn't forward it. You blatantly abused my © and posted it there under your name. Shame on you. @M_T_M, I want proper credits given to me enforced upon this user.
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Credits not given but source given. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## undercover (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Credits not given but source given.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



That's better. Good boy. 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

undercover said:


> That's better. Good boy.
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



I am a casanova not a boy. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## undercover (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I am a casanova not a boy.
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



OK boy. Whatever you say, boy. 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2014)

Seems like I get a mention here every 2 weeks, I usually go back into my cave but this time I am staying. This place seems to have gone downhill with a load of immature crap and this needs to stop. Gonna be here for some time along with QuantumFoam and keep watch 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

undercover said:


> OK boy. Whatever you say, boy.
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



I am not irritating. Haha lol

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## undercover (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I am not irritating. Haha lol
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Well, sorry to break it for you, but you are irritating....boy.... 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

undercover said:


> Well, sorry to break it for you, but you are irritating....
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



You can't see me. 
If you could you will not say this. 


My English is not good enough. Sorry


----------



## undercover (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> You can't see me.
> If you could you will not say this.
> 
> 
> My English is not good enough. Sorry

Click to collapse



Heh, you finally got it. 
Seriously, slow down. And think before you post. 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Seems like I get a mention here every 2 weeks, I usually go back into my cave but this time I am staying. This place seems to have gone downhill with a load of immature crap and this needs to stop. Gonna be here for some time along with QuantumFoam and keep watch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry m8 but i felt it was justified this time 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

undercover said:


> Heh, you finally got it.
> Seriously, slow down. And think before you post.
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



I am laughing right now. Seriously 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello.

I see I've missed quite a bit....

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello.
> 
> I see I've missed quite a bit....
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You are lucky that you missed it. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Sorry m8 but i felt it was justified this time
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



No worries mate. This needs some attention

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Hello.
> 
> I see I've missed quite a bit....
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hi Pizza.. How's it going mate?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I am laughing right now. Seriously
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



I'm in agreement with @undercover  I'd class you as a boy as well. I may not post much anymore but i do read, and you've not  raised yourself above the pettiness that's gone on here in my opinion 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> You can't see me.
> If you could you will not say this.
> 
> 
> My English is not good enough. Sorry

Click to collapse



You're john cena?

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> You used to have a different avatar didn't you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Changed it quite a few months back. Got bored. Everyone liked the old DP better but I was just too lazy to change back

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> You're john cena?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## roofrider (Feb 17, 2014)

mike_disturbed said:


> Dude..I'm always a read this thread..and i love this thread..
> I respect all the frat house member..
> MTM is always a great mod..
> But the way you talk..
> ...

Click to collapse



A special appearance! Nice.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Lol
> 
> Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait....
> Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn

Click to collapse



Post only if you have something constructive to say. This once became a spam house because of +1s and LOLs which have absolutely no value and increase to the members. It didn't end nicely. Now, no more +1s and LOLs, please.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Seems like I get a mention here every 2 weeks, I usually go back into my cave but this time I am staying. This place seems to have gone downhill with a load of immature crap and this needs to stop. Gonna be here for some time along with QuantumFoam and keep watch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Right. Just like old times ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Was it the avatar you're currently using for your Google account?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Yep. Same one. Its related to this character from an anime show I used to like watching

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Post only if you have something constructive to say. This once became a spam house because of +1s and LOLs which have absolutely no value and increase to the members. It didn't end nicely. Now, no more +1s and LOLs, please.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry sir, I will make sure to do not do this mistake again. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## roofrider (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> That applies to you guys too. This is only encouraging the argument.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Party pooper. :|


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Party pooper. :|

Click to collapse



Yea I figured he had some projects to go start and never finish 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Party pooper. :|

Click to collapse



Its the diarrhea, I can't control it ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yea I figured he had some projects to go start and never finish
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



You too? ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> It's because of the drugs. :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Those roofies you carry around? ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## undercover (Feb 17, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Post only if you have something constructive to say. This once became a spam house because of +1s and LOLs which have absolutely no value and increase to the members. It didn't end nicely. Now, no more +1s and LOLs, please.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Disagree on one point : being constructive is counter intuitive for OT. Support your part Re +1 and lol

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> Those roofies you carry around? ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse











Ichigo said:


> It's because of the drugs. :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



CIA here. You smugglers,tomorrow I am coming to you with my team. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> You too? ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Haha... 

Hey look it's Bumlebee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> You're not supposed to remember that! ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



 I went to a recollectionist ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 17, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Hi Pizza.. How's it going mate?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pretty well I guess 

How about you?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## roofrider (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I didn't know those things were legit. ?
> They didn't bring up any awkward repressed memories, did they? ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Interesting...
...
..
.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> What? ? I thought it was the avatar for RAM(the trucks). ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



No, it's from the anime Bakugan. It's over after two horrible seasons where they messed up the whole show. First two seasons were absolutely great and the show gained tons of attention. Second season was even greater. Third season was 'Ok' and they ended the show with a horrible fourth season that made many hate the whole show






undercover said:


> Disagree on one point : being constructive is counter intuitive for OT. Support your part Re +1 and lol
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Lol, it's what's the moderators are trying to correct now with all the thread closures now I guess. Good to see some of those useless threads going into the trash

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Interesting...
> ...
> ..
> .

Click to collapse




Shatahp roofie







Ichigo said:


> I didn't know those things were legit. ?
> They didn't bring up any awkward repressed memories, did they? ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse




They didn't ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Pretty well I guess
> 
> How about you?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same old. Just busy studying Math while keeping an eye here

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSlave (Feb 17, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Booooooooooring!
> Also, sup frat?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 2013

Click to collapse



Jessica,

This isn't proper behavior for a nice young lady like yourself.

If you keep acting this way, @veeman may dump you and go for a more proper young lady like Miley Cyrus. 

Sent from Omni Nexus 5


----------



## roofrider (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys!
Do you fellas mind helping out our fellow brotha?
Seemingly, our dear Foam has lost his/her/it's grumpiness somewhere along the way.
I say we find it return it to its rightful owner. :| :|



:|

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------




AndroidSlave said:


> Jessica,
> 
> This isn't proper behavior for a nice young lady like yourself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should prolly change your name to JessicaSlave. You seem too obsessed with Jessica/Itchy and Veeman. :|


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Guys!
> Do you fellas mind helping out our fellow brotha?
> Seemingly, our dear Foam has lost his/her/it's grumpiness somewhere along the way.
> I say we find it return it to its rightful owner. :| :|
> ...

Click to collapse



Easily done, 
@QuantumFoam  when do you intend to update the database for spec check and give it it's ui overhaul that has been promised 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## roofrider (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Easily done,
> @QuantumFoam  when do you intend to update the database for spec check and give it it's ui overhaul that has been promised
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Lol, btw what are you gonna do about your now closed thread?


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Lol, btw what are you gonna do about your now closed thread?

Click to collapse



Hey, they made a group effort and gave it an awesome closing. Its the least they could do 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

Am I the only one here who is wondering where odetoandroid disappeared off to? Hes been gone for a year and 9 days with no news at all and has completely disappeared from XDA or any other sorts of communication we have with him 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Feb 17, 2014)

Can I delete an XDA account? 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 17, 2014)

veeman said:


> Can I delete an XDA account?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



I think so
But why would you want to do that?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Easily done,
> @QuantumFoam  when do you intend to update the database for spec check and give it it's ui overhaul that has been promised
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Glenn, all in due time. Here, have a placebo

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Guys!
> Do you fellas mind helping out our fellow brotha?
> Seemingly, our dear Foam has lost his/her/it's grumpiness somewhere along the way.
> I say we find it return it to its rightful owner. :| :|
> ...

Click to collapse



Grumpiness, has traveled to Neverland

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> Glenn, all in due time. Here, have a placebo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't want a placebo, I want an update to a paid app

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> I don't want a placebo, I want an update to a paid app
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Right. Take it to consumer court

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## undercover (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> Glenn, all in due time. Here, have a placebo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I see... So, you use "all in due time" to cover up "I never finish anything"? Nice move, not working though. 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 17, 2014)

undercover said:


> I see... So, you use "all in due time" to cover up "I never finish anything"? Nice move, not working though.
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Shh. The masses are convinced

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Feb 17, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> I think so
> But why would you want to do that?

Click to collapse



Because XDA sucks.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 17, 2014)

veeman said:


> Because XDA sucks.

Click to collapse



It sure does.....but,  y u mad tho? 
Also....if want account deleted,  PM and admin 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Feb 17, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> It sure does.....but,  y u mad tho?
> Also....if want account deleted,  PM and admin
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I have no need for an account anymore. I don't post anywhere but Off Topic and Off Topic is kinda suckish now so I probably won't be posting much anymore.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 17, 2014)

veeman said:


> I have no need for an account anymore. I don't post anywhere but Off Topic and Off Topic is kinda suckish now so I probably won't be posting much anymore.

Click to collapse



PM me an official request and I shall make it happen. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

veeman said:


> I have no need for an account anymore. I don't post anywhere but Off Topic and Off Topic is kinda suckish now so I probably won't be posting much anymore.

Click to collapse



Bye....

That is all

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 17, 2014)

Goodbye sir dinosaur bamboo.

You will be missed.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> Shh. The masses are convinced
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Not us. You can't fool us. 

And Swiftkey, you can't fool swiftkey too..

Tinky, please do the honours

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------

Bye Vee.. We are gonna miss you here. You are still gonna be on hangouts, rightm

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Feb 17, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Bye....
> 
> That is all
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Bye bye


Android Pizza said:


> Goodbye sir dinosaur bamboo.
> 
> You will be missed.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll still be on hangouts if anyone needs to talk.
[email protected]


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

veeman said:


> I have no need for an account anymore. I don't post anywhere but Off Topic and Off Topic is kinda suckish now so I probably won't be posting much anymore.

Click to collapse



Same here...my device forum is dead...

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sad seeing members leave 
You guys will be missed

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 17, 2014)

But I have gaming and laptop thread here....

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 17, 2014)

Calm down, ladies.


----------



## undercover (Feb 17, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Not us. You can't fool us.
> 
> And Swiftkey, you can't fool swiftkey too..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here we go 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzTA3PgJ48s&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 17, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Am I the only one here who is wondering where odetoandroid disappeared off to? Hes been gone *for a year and 9 days* with no news at all and has completely disappeared from XDA or any other sorts of communication we have with him
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The fact that you were so thorough with how long he's been gone worries me :|

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 17, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> The fact that you were so thorough with how long he's been gone worries me :|
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I checked his profile  No need for you to think about it too much

Oh and thanks Tinky 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 17, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> I checked his profile  No need for you to think about it too much
> 
> Oh and thanks Tinky
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you also been observing him from the opposite house through a telescope ? :| or have you also tapped his phone lines

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2014)

I think the reason this thread has declined in quality is because most of the old guard let ourselves be chased off by the few immature newbs. Look what happened to Wolf? He got schooled by all of us, and responded well. Pizza came around, Joseph's second chance after the great Jessica debacle went well. If we'd all post more, and report nuisances, it might get back on track.

I don't want to see this thread die. My family made it through a very trying time in part due to support from you lot.



All those who are newer to this thread, please peruse through the longer posts in this thread by Apex, QF, eep, dn, myself, Prawn, cascabel and Axis. You'll see what this thread stands for. Contribute maturely, or not at all.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 18, 2014)

veeman said:


> I have no need for an account anymore. I don't post anywhere but Off Topic and Off Topic is kinda suckish now so I probably won't be posting much anymore.

Click to collapse



You could just keep the account and not use it like most people


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2014)

And for God's sake, don't bring mods in here on business. Take serious issues to pm.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Feb 18, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I think the reason this thread has declined in quality is because most of the old guard let ourselves be chased off by the few immature newbs. Look what happened to Wolf? He got schooled by all of us, and responded well. Pizza came around, Joseph's second chance after the great Jessica debacle went well. If we'd all post more, and report nuisances, it might get back on track.
> 
> I don't want to see this thread die. My family made it through a very trying time in part due to support from you lot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here. The camaraderie of this thread is awesome. And i agree that without the older members posting, this thread will die. I mean, if guys like jriot mentioned (with the addition of juggles, tinky, flast, jeff, etc) posted more, we'd have more meaningful topics to discuss and wouldn't be overrun with pointless posts.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 18, 2014)

So good morning guys. 
I got some flu here and I have to be ready for school in 15 minutes. 
Today I gonna do something special in school. 
So see you guys after 7 hours. 

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## roofrider (Feb 18, 2014)

veeman said:


> Can I delete an XDA account?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Not sure if srs, or...

Stay sucker. OT needs you and your posts now more than ever.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2014)

@veeman, seriously, stay. Take a break, but OT needs bamboo.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Feb 18, 2014)

I agree with mr jeremy, ironman and Casanova could at least stop being a whiner in the internet, it reflects what you are in real life, and gain some shame will you guys.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> I agree with mr jeremy, ironman and Casanova could at least stop being a whiner in the internet, it reflects what you are in real life, and gain some shame will you guys.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Damn, Paul. Rofl. Pulled no punches.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 18, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Not sure if srs, or...
> 
> Stay sucker. OT needs you and your posts now more than ever.

Click to collapse








jRi0T68 said:


> @veeman, seriously, stay. Take a break, but OT needs bamboo.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I think he has submitted his request for account deletion already. And this just happened while I was writing this post




Submitted his wife? What the hell SwiftKey... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> I think the reason this thread has declined in quality is because most of the old guard let ourselves be chased off by the few immature newbs. Look what happened to Wolf? He got schooled by all of us, and responded well. Pizza came around, Joseph's second chance after the great Jessica debacle went well. If we'd all post more, and report nuisances, it might get back on track.
> 
> I don't want to see this thread die. My family made it through a very trying time in part due to support from you lot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thing is, most of these people didn't just leave this thread, most of them became busy IRL like Axis and doesn't come on the Internet anymore. I myself had stopped frequenting xda because I lost interest in modifying phones and because my free time reduced. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 18, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I think the reason this thread has declined in quality is because most of the old guard let ourselves be chased off by the few immature newbs. Look what happened to Wolf? He got schooled by all of us, and responded well. Pizza came around, Joseph's second chance after the great Jessica debacle went well. If we'd all post more, and report nuisances, it might get back on track.
> 
> I don't want to see this thread die. My family made it through a very trying time in part due to support from you lot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You always seem to forget to mention me 

I know I haven't posted here as much as you guys but I'm still a self-proclaimed veteran here 

Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 18, 2014)

Guys if I disturbed you and this thread I am really really sorry. I will not disturb you guys anymore. I am leaving this great thread. Thank you guys for you kindness to me. 
Regards 
Casanova


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2014)

KidCarter93 said:


> You always seem to forget to mention me
> 
> I know I haven't posted here as much as you guys but I'm still a self-proclaimed veteran here
> 
> Sent from my HTC One via XDA Premium 4

Click to collapse



I mentioned those that I was pretty sure had given lectures to all newcomers who were out of line and needed it. It's why I didn't mention you, Jugg1es, Tinky, Skinny (I miss skinny being here), bd, yourself, ronnie, and everyone else that has frequented this thread the mature and genuine manner.

@Prawesome
I fully understand those who have gotten too busy IRL. I often fall into that category. I just have seen others also mention that it's the drama that drives them away.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Feb 18, 2014)

Axis and Apex both got busy. Eep too. No idea about skinny. Iirc flast got tired of the drama we used to have here.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 18, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Axis and Apex both got busy. Eep too. No idea about skinny. Iirc flast got tired of the drama we used to have here.

Click to collapse



He still used to come here every now and then but then he got banned

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 18, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Damn, Paul. Rofl. Pulled no punches.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Did what I think is right sir, thanks ???

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 18, 2014)

So well Im back from the land of the banned(Thanks to M_T_M for banning never thought u would ban me for real even when i wished it as a joke)...This seems awkward to say but first sorry to all members and mods who I have insulted during my anger. Life has not been good for me for past few days. 

P.S:U may be wondering why I removed me leaving part. I thought why not stay here? Its not like a rule of xda only mature people stay here

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> So well Im back from the land of the banned(Thanks to M_T_M for banning never thought u would ban me for real even when i wished it as a joke)...This seems awkward to say but first sorry to all members and mods who I have insulted during my anger. Life has not been good for me for past few days. Like Hunter did this will be my last post in Frat. People like me will only get it closed down and I dont want it to happen.
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



what ? they will ban you for real life reason??
sorry im not good in english

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## veeman (Feb 18, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> I think he has submitted his request for account deletion already. And this just happened while I was writing this post
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I asked if there's a way for them to disable my account but that doesn't seem to exist. I don't really want my account completely deleted as it deletes my profile as well so I guess I'll just be not posting.


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> what ? they will ban you for real life reason??
> sorry im not good in english
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



For arguing with mods and some members

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 18, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> So well Im back from the land of the banned(Thanks to M_T_M for banning never thought u would ban me for real even when i wished it as a joke)...This seems awkward to say but first sorry to all members and mods who I have insulted during my anger. Life has not been good for me for past few days. Like Hunter did this will be my last post in Frat. People like me will only get it closed down and I dont want it to happen.
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Well,  well,well ....glad you came back with a better attitude mate. 

Listen to those that try to advise you and do not let life get the worst out of you...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> For arguing with mods and some members
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



that mean you will leave us 

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> that mean you will leave us
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Oh no....... @veeman I will miss you (even I didn't talk with you for a long time).

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## cascabel (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> what ? they will ban you for real life reason??
> sorry im not good in english
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



M_T_M is a good mod. He won't ban you for no reason. Just don't take it too far. Everyone has his limits. I for one am not certain who banned ironman.





veeman said:


> I asked if there's a way for them to disable my account but that doesn't seem to exist. I don't really want my account completely deleted as it deletes my profile as well so I guess I'll just be not posting.

Click to collapse




Good. We need grass in ot, even lurker grass.




ironman38102 said:


> For arguing with mods and some members
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



No one is kicking you out. We've had similar experiences with other members (wolf, itchy, etc). The thing that seperates them from those who aren't here anymore is that they turned around and became decent members. Itchy for one is respected nowadays. He took the consequences of his admirably (remember, we're talking about itchy here) and changed for the better. We'd love To have more people in here, but not if they're going to cause trouble for the thread. It's your call mate. You and hunter can leave, or be a better member to people in here a be accepted. We're like brothers here.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

cascabel said:


> M_T_M is a good mod. He won't ban you for no reason. Just don't take it too far. Everyone has his limits. I for one am not certain who banned ironman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i didnt said it is not good mod. i said what is the reason.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## cascabel (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i didnt said it is not good mod. i said what is the reason.
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Oops. My bad. I misunderstood. Sorry.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 18, 2014)

Guys I am not leaving frat thread for like "always", I'll be here silently watching this thread and will come back with some maturity.


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah but what most are not aware of is, it's actually a crap-shoot. We all pick numbers and while this real life image is old






we now get to do this blindfolded. 

The looser wins a ban :good:


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Oops. My bad. I misunderstood. Sorry.

Click to collapse



no man , i  have to sat sorry for my bad English

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 18, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> Ah but what most are not aware of is, it's actually a crap-shoot. We all pick numbers and while this real life image is old
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Tony.. Long time no see mate,  how's it going? 

Also, to clear up some confusion to the new guys here.  We are in no way selective of members posting here.  Xda is an open forum and we can't/won't say that someone can't post here. We just need to you do one thing,  be mature. That's it, be mature and keep this thread apart from the bucket load of other threads in OT most of which are horrible, no offense. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 18, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Hey Tony.. Long time no see mate,  how's it going?
> 
> Also, blah blah some confusion blah blah blah blah  guys blah blah blah Xda is blah blah That's it, be mature

Click to collapse




lol, I've always been here

Thanks for the XDA pointers...

Now I'm gonna go be mature







can we please go back OT


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## undercover (Feb 18, 2014)

veeman said:


> I asked if there's a way for them to disable my account but that doesn't seem to exist. I don't really want my account completely deleted as it deletes my profile as well so I guess I'll just be not posting.

Click to collapse



There is. Request a ban. I'm serious. Request a ban until further notice. When you think you are ready to come back email xda. Now, feck off you scaffolding. 

@M_T_M is a good mod? Pfft. He's a power hungry troll banning people for no reason. No reason at all. Power hungry... Wait, I said it already... Darn, time to go back to Old Folks thread... 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



bye

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 18, 2014)

undercover said:


> There is. Request a ban. I'm serious. Request a ban until further notice. When you think you are ready to come back email xda. Now, feck off you scaffolding.
> 
> @M_T_M is a good mod? Pfft. He's a power hungry troll banning people for no reason. No reason at all. Power hungry... Wait, I said it already... Darn, time to go back to Old Folks thread...
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Wait a minute there!!!  I may be a power hungry troll banner but I'm not a power hungry troll banner!!

You take that back,  Luke Sky Walker!!! 

/me gets on imaginary horse and gallops away into the sunset 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 18, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Wait a minute there!!!  I may be a power hungry troll banner but I'm not a power hungry troll banner!!
> 
> You take that back,  Luke Sky Walker!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









And OHAI

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> bye
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Are you leaving? 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 18, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> Ah but what most are not aware of is, it's actually a crap-shoot. We all pick numbers and while this real life image is old
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



EHMAGERD!!!! Tony Stark is here 

Duuudee.... There's a fake Iron Man running around...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Wait a minute there!!!  I may be a power hungry troll banner but I'm not a power hungry troll banner!!
> 
> You take that back,  Luke Sky Walker!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Such mod

So power hungry

Ban

Very troll

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I for one am very satisfied with occasionally checking up on my in Hangouts.
Avoids all the censorship of posting in a public forum and doesn't create any hassle for the mods with my at times mischievous (read trollish) behavior.
My only complain is that some people who I would enjoy talking to (this means you, Jeremy ) don't like using Hangouts.
Please PM me if any of you would be interested in joining a Hangout with the frat, as I'm thinking of making one. This includes you, @M_T_M or any other moderators for that matter, if you're interested.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 18, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> lol, I've always been here
> 
> Thanks for the XDA pointers...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not me though. I was away  Came back yesterday to police this place hearing that this place has gone to immature rambling and that it could get closed soon. 

And shouldn't you put a nipple on that beer bottle? He/She is a baby after all

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> EHMAGERD!!!! Tony Stark is here
> 
> Duuudee.... There's a fake Iron Man running around...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



/looks at Jeremy angrily 
Oh and don't we already have a hangout :| 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Are you leaving?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no, you said hi i said bye

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no, you said hi i said bye
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Hello

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



how are you

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> how are you
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



You just made me think of a song....

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 18, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Not me though. I was away  Came back yesterday to police this place hearing that this place has gone to immature rambling and that it could get closed soon.
> 
> And shouldn't you put a nipple on that beer bottle? He/She is a baby after all
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was ETA, fgt ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> You just made me think of a song....
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



send it to me

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> send it to me
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Never mind it.

I'm good, how about yourself?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Never mind it.
> 
> I'm good, how about yourself?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



im very good.
how old are you

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> im very good.
> how old are you
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



I'm 16.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm 16.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



the worse question!!!!! did you finish the Homework

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> the worse question!!!!! did you finish the Homework
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



 Yes I did.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



good boy
i loved your rom

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> good boy
> i loved your rom
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



You have an Atrix HD?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> You have an Atrix HD?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



is it device??
if yes, i dont have it

do you have muffin

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> is it device??
> if yes, i dont have it
> 
> do you have muffin
> ...

Click to collapse



You said you love my ROM, but you don't have the device it's for

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2014)

@M_T_M Bring back the ban thread


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> You said you love my ROM, but you don't have the device it's for
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i gived thanks coz i love it.
i didnt try but i know it is great

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> @M_T_M Bring back the ban thread

Click to collapse



someone were banned??

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 18, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> That was ETA, fgt ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh yes  You, Vee, Joseph and some other peeps are there anyway. So it's kinda like half Frat anyways. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 18, 2014)

husam666 said:


> @M_T_M Bring back the ban thread

Click to collapse



I'll ban you. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2014)

@Prawesome you're an arse, if you don't know why then you're an even bigger arse. 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## undercover (Feb 18, 2014)

Should I be worried? 



Sent from my ? phone


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2014)

@LewisGauss you're an even bigger tosser than i could have imagined. Arrogant, obnoxious and the thing that gets me is, you seem to enjoy being a complete wanker

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 18, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> you're an arse, if you don't know why then you're an even bigger arse.

Click to collapse




Wow.. that was like poetry in the making :marksdateoncalendar: 

@TonyStark reminder to self


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> Wow.. that was like poetry in the making :marksdateoncalendar:
> 
> @TonyStark reminder to self

Click to collapse



He's annoyed me 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 18, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> He's annoyed me
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Sooo, what's this about and why did you mention me:


> MENTION=3493119]devstaff[/MENTION] you've probably done enough to be removed from the op within 5 minutes
> 
> _ * * * the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome * *_

Click to collapse



Sent from my Xperia C using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Sooo, what's this about and why did you mention me:
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My sincerest apologies, i was annoyed and mentioned the wrong person. 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 18, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> My sincerest apologies, i was annoyed and mentioned the wrong person.
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Ah ok, well I was like wut da fuq xD.

Sent from my Xperia C using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Ah ok, well I was like wut da fuq xD.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2014)

Much anger at me and hangouts, I see. I was in one, once. Lol. If summoned to one, I can probably make an appearance in about 5 hours. Work.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Much anger at me and hangouts, I see. I was in one, once. Lol. If summoned to one, I can probably make an appearance in about 5 hours. Work.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Ive no anger at anyone, least of all you.  I've been annoyed by prawns but that's as far as my levels have risen tonight. Despite being insulted by a kid that i actually thought better of 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello sir jugg1es 

How are you?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 19, 2014)

What's up PizzaDude?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 19, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Ive no anger at anyone, least of all you.  I've been annoyed by prawns but that's as far as my levels have risen tonight. Despite being insulted by a kid that i actually thought better of
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



I said it tongue in cheek, but fully understand that others get on nerves sometimes. Even when it's unexpected.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 19, 2014)

roofrider said:


> And that sucker walked away?
> 
> About a month back i witnessed an accident on a fine morning. Bike vs. JCB/Backhoe loader. Wasn't a pretty sight, almost puked.

Click to collapse



I once saw a guy fall down and cracked his noggin. All the blood and some yucky stuff was everywhere



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------

So I read 30 pages.
Wow
Just wow



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 19, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's up PizzaDude?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Hello sir Jeff 

How have you been?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 19, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> @LewisGauss you're an even bigger tosser than i could have imagined. Arrogant, obnoxious and the thing that gets me is, you seem to enjoy being a complete wanker
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Ok, let me get it right for you. In the beginning, I was trying to joke around with you, the great Lewis and the dairy parts were joke. Until then, the arrogant Faiz came out of nowhere asking me to grow up, saying what I said are craps. Then I told him to leave if he didn't like what I said. And he left. Then YOU turned to me saying I'm a douche or whatever. Seriously? What did I do against you? Or were you trying to kiss the admin's arse? 'OH NO, THE ADMIN LEFT. HOW DARE YOU ASIAN ****. ' Is that what you were thinking? Or is it that all of the Western people in the Hangout don't like jokes?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 19, 2014)

You don't just ask a committee member who's higher up than you to "leave if you don't like it". No one says that. And this thread has taken enough beating over the last few days. Please take this to PM or hangouts before the frat gets locked for good. 

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 19, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> Ok, let me get it right for you. In the beginning, I was trying to joke around with you, the great Lewis and the dairy parts were joke. Until then, the arrogant Faiz came out of nowhere asking me to grow up, saying what I said are craps. Then I told him to leave if he didn't like what I said. And he left. Then YOU turned to me saying I'm a douche or whatever. Seriously? What did I do against you? Or were you trying to kiss the admin's arse? 'OH NO, THE ADMIN LEFT. HOW DARE YOU ASIAN ****. ' Is that what you were thinking? Or is it that all of the Western people in the Hangout don't like jokes?

Click to collapse



Well if you wade in throwing insults at anyone and everyone did you really expect a nice warm and friendly response, no. To be honest you got exactly what you deserved and was treated with the same disrespect and insulting nature that you showed to everyone in that hangout. And if you consider those kind of insults as jokes then you really do need to grow up. 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Soul reaper (Feb 19, 2014)

where are all the members name gone? In the first post i mean


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 19, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> Ok, let me get it right for you. In the beginning, I was trying to joke around with you, the great Lewis and the dairy parts were joke. Until then, the arrogant Faiz came out of nowhere asking me to grow up, saying what I said are craps. Then I told him to leave if he didn't like what I said. And he left. Then YOU turned to me saying I'm a douche or whatever. Seriously? What did I do against you? Or were you trying to kiss the admin's arse? 'OH NO, THE ADMIN LEFT. HOW DARE YOU ASIAN ****. ' Is that what you were thinking? Or is it that all of the Western people in the Hangout don't like jokes?

Click to collapse







jugg1es said:


> Well if you wade in throwing insults at anyone and everyone did you really expect a nice warm and friendly response, no. To be honest you got exactly what you deserved and was treated with the same disrespect and insulting nature that you showed to everyone in that hangout. And if you consider those kind of insults as jokes then you really do need to grow up.
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse






RohinZaraki said:


> You don't just ask a committee member who's higher up than you to "leave if you don't like it". No one says that. And this thread has taken enough beating over the last few days. Please take this to PM or hangouts before the frat gets locked for good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What happens in Hangouts stays in hangouts please 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 19, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> Ok, let me get it right for you. In the beginning, I was trying to joke around with you, the great Lewis and the dairy parts were joke. Until then, the arrogant Faiz came out of nowhere asking me to grow up, saying what I said are craps. Then I told him to leave if he didn't like what I said. And he left. Then YOU turned to me saying I'm a douche or whatever. Seriously? What did I do against you? Or were you trying to kiss the admin's arse? 'OH NO, THE ADMIN LEFT. HOW DARE YOU ASIAN ****. ' Is that what you were thinking? Or is it that all of the Western people in the Hangout don't like jokes?

Click to collapse



Lol if it was meant to joke, then why did you get pissed? Should you be more matured enough to just go along? Instead of destroying others' community, you should've man-up and leave and not to stay and cause a ruckus, people like you makes the internet a miserable place to stay in, and talk about netiquette, you have none of it.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 19, 2014)

Gentlemen, please keep this thread civil. Far too many eyes have been watching this thread.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree, so sorry for my aggression, just speaking out my thoughts as I do not want to end such awesome thread's life. To the mods, sorry for this behavior, it will certainly not happen again.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Feb 19, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Gentlemen, please keep this thread civil. Far too many eyes have been watching this thread.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse






Sent from my ? phone


----------



## cascabel (Feb 19, 2014)

undercover said:


> View attachment 2588141
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Posting the same meme twice in as many days. I used to think very highly of your meme-fu. :what:


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2014)

I should visit this thread more often 





Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 19, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I should visit this thread more often
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pass me some of the popcorn.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 19, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I should visit this thread more often
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, love your avatar ?
Hi sleepy

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Feb 19, 2014)

FRAT!!!!!!    Me loves Frats.

Now, where's that @QuantumFoam of yours??  
Tell him I say HI!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 19, 2014)

John McClane said:


> FRAT!!!!!!    Me loves Frats.
> 
> Now, where's that @QuantumFoam of yours??
> Tell him I say HI!

Click to collapse



McClane, where you been you old coot!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Feb 19, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> McClane, where you been you old coot!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



In and out, lurking on the Note II forum. Couple of weeks ago decided to return to OT. And here I am :laugh:

Nice to see you again, congrats on being a MOD! :good:


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hi there, love your avatar ?
> Hi sleepy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks, your avatar is not bad either :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 19, 2014)

John McClane said:


> In and out, lurking on the Note II forum. Couple of weeks ago decided to return to OT. And here I am :laugh:
> 
> Nice to see you again, congrats on being a MOD! :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 19, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> Thanks ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



YOU'RE WELCOME! 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 19, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> YOU'RE WELCOME!
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 19, 2014)

TonyStark said:


>

Click to collapse



I was whispering 

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 19, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> I was whispering
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Chinese whispers. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 19, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> Chinese whispers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What does it mean? :what:

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Feb 19, 2014)

THIS IS HOW I WHISPER

lel


----------



## undercover (Feb 19, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> What does it mean? :what:
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I think he's is insulting you, but in an absolutely great manner! You can't even complain, "Chinese whispers" is spot on in context. 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello sir Jeff
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm great just getting ready to get off work for the day 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

Ahhhh this thread is a breath of fresh air still. Think I'll go now till the children go to bed. 

*Hugs and Kisses*

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 20, 2014)

Morning people

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 20, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Morning people
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Evening people 

It's 17:35 here.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 20, 2014)

??????????



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 20, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> ??????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup merman ?

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 20, 2014)

A lot of outsiders really are spawning a lot more often now.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 20, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> A lot of outsiders really are spawning a lot more often now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



? and just when in thought I should probably pop into the frat

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie498 (Feb 20, 2014)

The muffins are being quiet this morning


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 20, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> ? and just when in thought I should probably pop into the frat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Outsiders are popping in because you people aren't posting

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> Evening people
> 
> It's 17:35 here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aren't you a poster in the movies thread? Hi mate

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 20, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Outsiders are popping in because you people aren't posting
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi bro.. 
I'm unsure if i have posted in the movie thread.


Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 20, 2014)

ronnie498 said:


> The muffins are being quiet this morning

Click to collapse



Hey Ronnie, how's it going? 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## John McClane (Feb 20, 2014)

Do we, the outsiders, can't participate or join in this thread/frat?  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 20, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sup merman ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup dawg.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 20, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Hi bro..
> I'm unsure if i have posted in the movie thread.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, must have mistaken you for someone else



John McClane said:


> Do we, the outsiders, can't participate or join in this thread/frat?  :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Of course you can.. Lol.. Become a member maybe? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Of course you can.. Lol.. Become a member maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you trying to steal one of our mafia members? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> John McClane ain't no mafia member. He's a cop. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



He's one of the banana family 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Feb 20, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> John McClane ain't no mafia member. He's a cop. ��
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



That depends on the angle were you look it. :laugh:
HI!



husam666 said:


> He's one of the banana family
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup Husam! :highfive:


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

John McClane said:


> That depends on the angle were you look it. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Husam! :highfive:

Click to collapse



Sup bro 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Feb 20, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Sup bro
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Doing great! :good::good:


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Doing great! :good::good:

Click to collapse



:beer:

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Feb 20, 2014)

husam666 said:


> :beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cheers bro. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 20, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Are you trying to steal one of our mafia members?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. I am inviting him to be a GliFrat/FraGli

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> No. I am inviting him to be a GliFrat/FraGli
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll keep my eyes on you 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 20, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I'll keep my eyes on you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







Trouble, this one causes... Muffin, you are not!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 20, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I'll keep my eyes on you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wouldn't you be a sight!
Crouched down at a shoreline, staring at an isolated Prawn ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## undercover (Feb 20, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Are you trying to steal one of our mafia members?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Rule no 1 in Mafia..... 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 20, 2014)

undercover said:


> Rule no 1 in Mafia.....
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



You don't talk about the Mafia.

No wait....
I'm so new I forgot 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




undercover said:


> I think he's is insulting you, but in an absolutely great manner! You can't even complain, "Chinese whispers" is spot on in context.
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

undercover said:


> Rule no 1 in Mafia.....
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Rule number one is take over all the threads. 
Rule number two, if the mafia thread was closed, we make a new one 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome rule then, morning frat, and hi husam

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Awesome rule then, morning frat, and hi husam
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hola, what's up?


----------



## Apex (Feb 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Rule number one is take over all the threads.
> Rule number two, if the mafia thread was closed, we make a new one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lamesauce. Horribly lame tasting lamesauce.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello sir Apex!

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Rule number one is take over all the threads.
> Rule number two, if the mafia thread was closed, we make a new one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's cute ?

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 21, 2014)

undercover said:


> Should I be worried?
> View attachment 2587366
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Im getting famous here. Whos that guy other than Ichigo

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Im getting famous here. Whos that guy other than Ichigo
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Notorious, not famous. Major difference.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Im getting famous here. Whos that guy other than Ichigo
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Vee, Rohin, and Sleepy

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 21, 2014)

Apex said:


> Lamesauce. Horribly lame tasting lamesauce.

Click to collapse



Aren't you also gli? 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 21, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Vee, Rohin, and Sleepy
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Umm no ? I'm not there

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Feb 21, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Aren't you also gli?
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Are you gli people taking over?  we've been infiltrated. :what:




RohinZaraki said:


> Umm no ? I'm not there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes you are. Tezla said so. He knows Kelvin.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Umm no ? I'm not there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With your username here, its pretty obvious actually

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Feb 21, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Are you gli people taking over?  we've been infiltrated. :what:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. You've been banana'd! 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## John McClane (Feb 21, 2014)

We are Everywhere!!!

Also: Good Morning.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 21, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> With your username here, its pretty obvious actually
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



? not my avatar. Someone is impersonating me

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm a racist because I love racing.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Feb 21, 2014)

undercover said:


> Yes. You've been banana'd!
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse





John McClane said:


> We are Everywhere!!!
> 
> Also: Good Morning.

Click to collapse



First thing that came to mind is Despicable Me and that banana song. 

Also, nice to meet you Mr. McClane. :beer:


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2014)

John McClane said:


> We are Everywhere!!!
> 
> Also: Good Morning.

Click to collapse



 hide your kids, hide your wives 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Feb 21, 2014)

cascabel said:


> First thing that came to mind is Despicable Me and that banana song.
> 
> Also, nice to meet you Mr. McClane. :beer:

Click to collapse



Nice to meet you too. :good: :beer:



husam666 said:


> hide your kids, hide your wives
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup Husam.
Let's roll!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Nice to meet you too. :good: :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, thread hijack? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Hey, thread hijack?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm in.

Wait.... What? :banghead:

You've thrown me into an identity crisis now, @husam666 
Should I help my fellow mafiosi take over the frat, or should I fight with the frat against the evil mafia invaders? :what:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (Feb 21, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Wait.... What? :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Choose wisely!!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 21, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Choose wisely!!!

Click to collapse


@Sleepy! has had an existential crisis and is currently unavailable.

If you know the extension number of the person you would like to speak to, please punch it in after the beep, otherwise please hold the line to talk to one of our customer service associates. °_°

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Wait.... What? :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're in the mafia, son. 
There's no way out. 

Except, you know 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Feb 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Hey, thread hijack?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Look! Someone's bored and needs entertaining... 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 21, 2014)

I would have used PM for this but forgot the ETA whatsapp group admin username 

To all ETA losers except hunter and sleepyhead I didnt start a fight! Other members started it and u kicking me out is NOT COOL! Apologizes @Apex for posting this but one rude post of mine and people are thinking Im a bad guy which I AM NOT! I was angry that day and made a post like that! 

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2014)

Apex said:


> Look! Someone's bored and needs entertaining...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's one way to look at it


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I would have used PM for this but forgot the ETA whatsapp group admin username
> 
> To all ETA losers except hunter and sleepyhead I didnt start a fight! Other members started it and u kicking me out is NOT COOL! Apologizes @Apex for posting this but one rude post of mine and people are thinking Im a bad guy which I AM NOT! I was angry that day and made a post like that!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



i believe you man.
i think you are good guy , i was in the same stuation. they warning me

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## John McClane (Feb 21, 2014)

Apex said:


> Look! Someone's bored and needs entertaining...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Apex! How you've been? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I would have used PM for this but forgot the ETA whatsapp group admin username
> 
> To all ETA losers except hunter and sleepyhead I didnt start a fight! Other members started it and u kicking me out is NOT COOL! Apologizes @Apex for posting this but one rude post of mine and people are thinking Im a bad guy which I AM NOT! I was angry that day and made a post like that!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse









Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Feb 21, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Much lmao. Wow.


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 21, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I would have used PM for this but forgot the ETA whatsapp group admin username
> 
> To all ETA losers except hunter and sleepyhead I didnt start a fight! Other members started it and u kicking me out is NOT COOL! Apologizes @Apex for posting this but one rude post of mine and people are thinking Im a bad guy which I AM NOT! I was angry that day and made a post like that!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I apologize.

Though you should've stayed there, instead of derping out on XDA.
Whatsapp would've been a better place for you to express yourself.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I would have used PM for this but forgot the ETA whatsapp group admin username
> 
> To all ETA losers except hunter and sleepyhead I didnt start a fight! Other members started it and u kicking me out is NOT COOL! Apologizes @Apex for posting this but one rude post of mine and people are thinking Im a bad guy which I AM NOT! I was angry that day and made a post like that!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



For gods sake.. How does everything trash that you people do on other social media come here? What is this, public rant thread? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I would have used PM for this but forgot the ETA whatsapp group admin username
> 
> To all ETA losers except hunter and sleepyhead I didnt start a fight! Other members started it and u kicking me out is NOT COOL! Apologizes @Apex for posting this but one rude post of mine and people are thinking Im a bad guy which I AM NOT! I was angry that day and made a post like that!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



This thread has absolutely nothing to do with the ETA or any other group for that matter. Regardless of your berating at their hands, I ask you to refrain from cross posting and airing of fury, rage, hulk-syndrome or any anger driven infliction - not only here, but in life outside xda too. Bringing your problems to someone else's front yard won't get you very far. 
I realize you don't "want" to be hated, no human being does, but this advice is as a well wisher, not hostile in any way

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> This thread has absolutely nothing to do with the ETA or any other group for that matter. Regardless of your berating at their hands, I ask you to refrain from cross posting and airing of fury, rage, hulk-syndrome or any anger driven infliction - not only here, but in life outside xda too. Bringing your problems to someone else's front yard won't get you very far.
> I realize you don't "want" to be hated, no human being does, but this advice is as a well wisher, not hostile in any way
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't understand this. Do we have a banner on our OP saying that this is the place that you come to rant in for whatever happens in every other social media that is in some sort of a way, related to xda? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 21, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> I don't understand this. Do we have a banner on our OP saying that this is the place that you come to rant in for whatever happens in every other social media that is in some sort of a way, related to xda?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmmmm... Maybe it's the name 'Frat'.
Everyone seems to think this is an open forum.

Let's rename to "Chi Delta Alpha Country Club: Membership is a Privilege, Not a Right" 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 21, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> Hmmmm... Maybe it's the name 'Frat'.
> Everyone seems to think this is an open forum.
> 
> Let's rename to "Chi Delta Alpha Country Club: Membership is a Privilege, Not a Right"
> ...

Click to collapse



Chi Delta Alpha Country Club : Membership is $300 a month, ye cheapskates

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Feb 21, 2014)

We'll need to send out membership cards.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 21, 2014)

cascabel said:


> We'll need to send out membership cards.

Click to collapse



We already have those. 
Anyone who doesn't already have a membership card doesn't get one.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Feb 21, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> We already have those.
> Anyone who doesn't already have a membership card doesn't get one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't need one... TITS OR GTFO! 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 21, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> I don't understand this. Do we have a banner on our OP saying that this is the place that you come to rant in for whatever happens in every other social media that is in some sort of a way, related to xda?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I only posted here since Eta people are hanging out here so I wanted to send a message to them.  And since most people hangout here from Every group I want them to know I aint a bad kid. Its starting to really piss me off that I got a ban because of people like these.







QuantumFoam said:


> This thread has absolutely nothing to do with the ETA or any other group for that matter. Regardless of your berating at their hands, I ask you to refrain from cross posting and airing of fury, rage, hulk-syndrome or any anger driven infliction - not only here, but in life outside xda too. Bringing your problems to someone else's front yard won't get you very far.
> I realize you don't "want" to be hated, no human being does, but this advice is as a well wisher, not hostile in any way
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse











Prawesome said:


> For gods sake.. How does everything trash that you people do on other social media come here? What is this, public rant thread?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I only posted here since Eta people are hanging out here so I wanted to send a message to them.  And since most people hangout here from Every group I want them to know I aint a bad kid. Its starting to really piss me off that I got a ban because of people like these.
> 
> 
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



The fact that its pissing you off shows that you're susceptible to flaring up easily. This is a peaceful place, and stuff like this isn't liked here, regardless of the circumstances. Moreover, this is the internet, don't let it influence you and your way of thinking. If you let lines of text by people halfway across the world piss you off, its time to understand what I mentioned above. 
You repeatedly mention that you got a ban because of "these people". What good is that going to do? It isn't going to revoke the ban, nor is it going to make you more affable. Instead, the correct approach would be to apologize for your earlier outburst and change your ways to make yourself more socially acceptable, online or otherwise. Frat member @Wolf Pup is a fine example of this. Prove that you're not a bad kid - don't just say it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 21, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> The fact that its pissing you off shows that you're susceptible to flaring up easily. This is a peaceful place, and stuff like this isn't liked here, regardless of the circumstances. Moreover, this is the internet, don't let it influence you and your way of thinking. If you let lines of text by people halfway across the world piss you off, its time to understand what I mentioned above.
> You repeatedly mention that you got a ban because of "these people". What good is that going to do? It isn't going to revoke the ban, nor is it going to make you more affable. Instead, the correct approach would be to apologize for your earlier outburst and change your ways to make yourself more socially acceptable, online or otherwise. Frat member @Wolf Pup is a fine example of this.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



My apologizes but I wouldnt have posted something happening outside of xda if I knew what was their number used in whatsapp. As I said Im a good guy. Though I will still say that was not cool of frank  to kick me out since I didnt defiently start a fight.


Anyways how all u guys are doing? 

Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> My apologizes but I wouldnt have posted something happening outside of xda if I knew what was their number used in whatsapp. As I said Im a good guy. Though I will still say that was not cool of @FrankWOOdy (think that was his username) to kick me out since I didnt defiently start a fight.
> 
> 
> Anyways how all u guys are doing?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have to say it.....it may not be true!!

I thought "we" had an understanding about your feels rants,  mate....?
Please stop right now! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> My apologizes but I wouldnt have posted something happening outside of xda if I knew what was their number used in whatsapp. As I said Im a good guy. Though I will still say that was not cool of @FrankWOOdy (think that was his username) to kick me out since I didnt defiently start a fight.
> 
> 
> Anyways how all u guys are doing?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, see? You can improve. Next step, totally stop the cross posting, and continue to prove that you're the good guy

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 21, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> If you have to say it.....it may not be true!!
> 
> I thought "we" had an understanding about your feels rants,  mate....?
> Please stop right now!
> ...

Click to collapse



u dont believe me? Well PM @Casanova who was the one asking me to join the group. Sorry.


Anyways Again trying to change the subject how all u doin today


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 21, 2014)

OK maybe this cross media posting is my fault, I ranted in here and shouldn't have. 


p.s Prawns, you're still an arse. ?

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 21, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> OK maybe this cross media posting is my fault, I ranted in here and shouldn't have.
> 
> 
> p.s Prawns, you're still an arse. ?
> ...

Click to collapse




Señor @M_T_M, take action against this Brit ^

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> My apologizes but I wouldnt have posted something happening outside of xda if I knew what was their number used in whatsapp. As I said Im a good guy. Though I will still say that was not cool of frank  to kick me out since I didnt defiently start a fight.
> 
> 
> Anyways how all u guys are doing?
> ...

Click to collapse



Frank isn't here. He isn't in the member list and doesn't frequent OT, I know him. Sorry about my earlier outburst btw, you didn't catch me in a good mood 







jugg1es said:


> OK maybe this cross media posting is my fault, I ranted in here and shouldn't have.
> 
> 
> p.s Prawns, you're still an arse. ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I know 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 21, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Frank isn't here. He isn't in the member list and doesn't frequent OT, I know him. Sorry about my earlier outburst btw, you didn't catch me in a good mood

Click to collapse



Nah man its cool actullay shouldnt have posted here ,but I had to to let some ETA people know that this is not cool.



Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## cascabel (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Nah man its cool actullay shouldnt have posted here ,but I had to to let some ETA people know that this is not cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I'll only say this once. You may have pushed the wrong buttons here, but that's in the past. This is a brothehood, and we welcome new members. Control your temper. Understand that we have different cultural backgrounds. Things that are acceptable to you may be offensive to others. Adapt. That's it. No one here hates you. Just show us that you're here to make friends and not cause trouble and you'll be welcomed like a brother in no time. Do the opposite and...well, you know what follows. :beer:


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2014)

We are losing off topic thread by thread -_-

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> We are losing off topic thread by thread -_-
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's so bad my feeeeelings are hurt.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------

It's so sad to see this once great place of hapiness turn like this 



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 01:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

It's so sad to see this once great place of hapiness turn like this 



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## John McClane (Feb 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> We are losing off topic thread by thread -_-
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I feel you. Now we're stranded in the emptiness.


----------



## undercover (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll fix this thread! 

Stfu or GTFO! 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## Apex (Feb 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> That's one way to look at it

Click to collapse



What's up, duder? Long time, no see!

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Feb 21, 2014)

John McClane said:


> Hey Apex! How you've been? :laugh::laugh:

Click to collapse



Been well man, and yourself?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow grade 10 got over fast 
Today was the last day of school and was a really sad day 
So many people cried thinking of the fun we had the past 10 years 
Also can I try becoming a member again? 
Is it OK with you guys


----------



## John McClane (Feb 21, 2014)

Apex said:


> Been well man, and yourself?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doing great. Lurking in OT  and seeking for old friends. :laugh:


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2014)

John McClane said:


> I feel you. Now we're stranded in the emptiness.

Click to collapse



It's off topic, I just want to know what a useless thread means here 







Apex said:


> What's up, duder? Long time, no see!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey bro, indeed, life kidnapped me without a warning... 
How are things with you? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 21, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Let's become mods so we can open the threads back up and ban the abusive mods
> Or both!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse




?






John McClane said:


> Doing great. Lurking in OT  and seeking for old friends. :laugh:

Click to collapse




Too long you've lurked

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Feb 21, 2014)

QuantumFoam said:


> Too long you've lurked
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I would have used PM for this but forgot the ETA whatsapp group admin username
> 
> To all ETA losers except hunter and sleepyhead I didnt start a fight! Other members started it and u kicking me out is NOT COOL! Apologizes @Apex for posting this but one rude post of mine and people are thinking Im a bad guy which I AM NOT! I was angry that day and made a post like that!
> 
> Its going be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



*Facepalm*

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 21, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Well that happens after I lose my temper but hey Im atleast better than Hulk who instead smashes things when he gets angry!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 21, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> If you have to say it.....it may not be true!!
> 
> I thought "we" had an understanding about your feels rants,  mate....?
> Please stop right now!
> ...

Click to collapse



Dat as.... I mean Dat Avatar 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




ironman38102 said:


> Well that happens after I lose my temper but hey Im atleast better than Hulk who instead smashes things when he gets angry!

Click to collapse



The facepalm is because every post of yours is drama. Grow up 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 21, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dat as.... I mean Dat Avatar
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 21, 2014)

The frat Cat tinks we need Toga 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Feb 21, 2014)

When did this thread became a baby-sitting party and a whiner-club? ?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 21, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dat as.... *clears throat* I mean Dat Avatar
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh can u please stop it? Im trying to stop what u call "Drama" but what do u expect from a 14 year old? Not everyone is in their 30's and mature as you Jeff.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 21, 2014)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey bring back bender 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Oh can u please stop it? Im trying to stop what u call "Drama" but what do u expect from a 14 year old? Not everyone is in their 30's and mature as you Jeff.

Click to collapse



:rasta:

Edit: Btw I've never claimed to be mature nor demanded it from anyone. I'm just tired of the drama. #Thatisall

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Oh can u please stop it? Im trying to stop what u call "Drama" but what do u expect from a 14 year old? Not everyone is in their 30's and mature as you Jeff.

Click to collapse



Hey dude try to be more respectful while talking to the higher-ups than you, then you said you're a good guy. This thread was a good place on interacting, and then you came barging in and imposing your immature imbeciless. Even though you're 14, can you not refrain yourself from taking too much rage in the internet? Seriously you're degrading yourself, stop it and stop destroying this thread.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 21, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hey dude try to be more respectful while talking to the higher-ups than you, then you said you're a good guy. This thread was a good place on interacting, and then you came barging in and imposing your immature imbeciless. Even though you're 14, can you not refrain yourself from taking too much rage in the internet? Seriously you're degrading yourself, stop it and stop destroying this thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey proper Eren how are u 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi sir jeff, woke up so early lol, having a headache, how bout you?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 21, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hi sir jeff, woke up so early lol, having a headache, how bout you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm sorry too hear about your headache 

I'm doing great I'm getting ready to leave work for the weekend. Then I'm waiting for Sleep Number Bed to Call me to let me know when my new bed will be delivered. I'm so excited  here is a link to the one I bought https://m.sleepnumber.com/eng/produ.../performance-series/p5/sleep_number_p5_bed?p5

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 21, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm sorry too hear about your headache
> 
> I'm doing great I'm getting ready to leave work for the weekend. Then I'm waiting for Sleep Number Bed to Call me to let me know when my new bed will be delivered. I'm so excited  here is a link to the one I bought https://m.sleepnumber.com/eng/produ.../performance-series/p5/sleep_number_p5_bed?p5
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



I'd sleep like a baby for days if I see that bed 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Oh can u please stop it? Im trying to stop what u call "Drama" but what do u expect from a 14 year old? Not everyone is in their 30's and mature as you Jeff.

Click to collapse



Look at Prawesome. He's about your age. We've never had to tell him to act more maturely.

Others we have, and they've made dramatic changes. Wolf, for instance. He's cool now.


----------



## undercover (Feb 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Hey bring back bender
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No need, he is a Bender. 



Dammit. Couldn't resist. Nuke incoming my way in 3....2........

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Oh can u please stop it? Im trying to stop what u call "Drama" but what do u expect from a 14 year old? Not everyone is in their 30's and mature as you Jeff.

Click to collapse



If that's the case, come back when you're 30 if you feel you can't be civil at this age. Simple as that.

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I'd sleep like a baby for days if I see that bed
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Haha that's the plan 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 21, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Look at Prawesome. He's about your age. We've never had to tell him to act more maturely.
> 
> Others we have, and they've made dramatic changes. Wolf, for instance. He's cool now.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 21, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You do realize he thinks you're 14 ? 

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Feb 21, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> You do realize he thinks you're 14 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*you're 
Edit. Too late 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 21, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> You do realize he thinks you're 14 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, I thought he was 15 or 16. Maybe I'm wrong?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 22, 2014)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I don't like your avatar. It gives me sads.



Eren Jaeger said:


> When did this thread became a baby-sitting party and a whiner-club? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Since butthurtitis became a deadly mainstream disease  



Apex said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 22, 2014)

Apex said:


>

Click to collapse



THIS ^^^^^







deathnotice01 said:


> I don't like your avatar. It gives me sads.

Click to collapse



COOLSTORYBRO. COM

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2014)

Empty_M...

Your avatar lacks Bender. I r disappoint

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 22, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Since butthurtitis became a deadly mainstream disease

Click to collapse



I miss Deadly 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 22, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> You thought about Deadly when you read that too?!
> I miss him too.  The frat needs its president now more than ever.
> 
> _It's always darkest before the dawn_

Click to collapse



Titman 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 22, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> No, I thought he was 15 or 16. Maybe I'm wrong?
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You aren't. I am 16 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 22, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> You aren't. I am 16
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



1997 ?

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 22, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> 1997 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. Same as you, right? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 22, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Titman
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



We all miss the titti twat


----------



## Groot (Feb 22, 2014)

Rohin pls.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## kumprise (Feb 22, 2014)

*hallo all*

One of these days, I'm gonna master uploading pictures in Control Panel on xda, and THEN I'm gonna change my avatar, as I should.
In the meantime, just dropped by to say I'm kinda interested in joining this fraternity.
I can be a fine guy, but I choose not to when attacked, provoked, slapped, or addressed, so I guess you just ignore this whole rant of mine, merrily pretending nothing ever happened.
English in not my strong point, so if someone do address me (thus risking my un-fine behavior), please do so in small, simple words, so I can understand why I'm flaming and butt-hurting. On the other thought, do as you pleased.
Some of this is not serious. I'm struggling to see which part.


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 22, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> 1997 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought you were 21 

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2014)

kumprise said:


> One of these days, I'm gonna master uploading pictures in Control Panel on xda, and THEN I'm gonna change my avatar, as I should.
> In the meantime, just dropped by to say I'm kinda interested in joining this fraternity.
> I can be a fine guy, but I choose not to when attacked, provoked, slapped, or addressed, so I guess you just ignore this whole rant of mine, merrily pretending nothing ever happened.
> English in not my strong point, so if someone do address me (thus risking my un-fine behavior), please do so in small, simple words, so I can understand why I'm flaming and butt-hurting. On the other thought, do as you pleased.
> Some of this is not serious. I'm struggling to see which part.

Click to collapse



Lmao. Great intro. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Groot (Feb 22, 2014)

Great intro and do not become like ironman, just don't

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 22, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Yes. Same as you, right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Hell yeah 




LewisGauss said:


> I thought you were 21
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



:| 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 22, 2014)

kumprise said:


> One of these days, I'm gonna master uploading pictures in Control Panel on xda, and THEN I'm gonna change my avatar, as I should.
> In the meantime, just dropped by to say I'm kinda interested in joining this fraternity.
> I can be a fine guy, but I choose not to when attacked, provoked, slapped, or addressed, so I guess you just ignore this whole rant of mine, merrily pretending nothing ever happened.
> English in not my strong point, so if someone do address me (thus risking my un-fine behavior), please do so in small, simple words, so I can understand why I'm flaming and butt-hurting. On the other thought, do as you pleased.
> Some of this is not serious. I'm struggling to see which part.

Click to collapse



If you call your English bad, then the whole definition of 'bad' needs to change

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 22, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> If you call your English bad, then the whole definition of 'bad' needs to change
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm, like from aladin to aladin,

Yes, sounds aladin.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hmm, like from aladin to aladin,
> 
> Yes, sounds aladin.

Click to collapse



Looks like aladin, sounds like aladin, tastes like aladin..


Huh. It must be a duck.


----------



## kumprise (Feb 22, 2014)

So, in just couple of hours, I've been called Aladin, Ironman, and the duck?
Not bad of a start, I love it.
Thanks, guys, good to be here. Just don't believe everything I type, and we'll all get along super.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2014)

kumprise said:


> So, in just couple of hours, I've been called Aladin, Ironman, and the duck?
> Not bad of a start, I love it.
> Thanks, guys, good to be here. Just don't believe everything I type, and we'll all get along super.

Click to collapse



Why should I believe that I shouldn't believe everything you type? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Why should I believe that I shouldn't believe everything you type?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



why you not believe that

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Why should I believe that I shouldn't believe everything you type?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 22, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I don't know what to believe anymore.

Click to collapse



Don`t worry it will all be aladin.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 22, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Don`t worry it will all be aladin.

Click to collapse



no it will not

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 22, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Great intro and do not become like ironman, just don't
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm only a bad guy to those people who insult me  such as Jeff.  I'm Good guy to Good guys.  Ever heard of give respect take respect? If he wants to advice me he has to do it politely.  Not keep calling me a drama

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I'm only a bad guy to those people who insult me  such as Jeff.  I'm Good guy to Good guys.  Ever heard of give respect take respect? If he wants to advice me he has to do it politely.  Not keep calling me a drama
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Yet you still manage to make a drama out of nothing, respect is something earned not demanded. I've yet to see anything that warrants respect. 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I'm only a bad guy to those people who insult me  such as Jeff.  I'm Good guy to Good guys.  Ever heard of give respect take respect? If he wants to advice me he has to do it politely.  Not keep calling me a drama
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Why don't we start over? Clean slate. No more flaming. No grudges. Just respect. You cool with that? If someone pisses you off, pretend you didn't see it. That's how these guys were able to tolerate me all this time.


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 22, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Why don't we start over? Clean slate. No more flaming. No grudges. Just respect. You cool with that? If someone pisses you off, pretend you didn't see it. That's how these guys were able to tolerate me all this time.

Click to collapse



I'm fine with that. Not sure if other people are ready to bury the hatchet. 

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I'm fine with that. Not sure if other people are ready to bury the hatchet.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I can't speak for them, but itchy survived our trolling and everyone likes him now. What i'm trying to say is that even if not everyone likes you right now, a positive attitude will eventually win them over. Sure, it won't be instantaneous, but you'll get there. I don't think anyone enjoys grudges. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 22, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I don't think anyone enjoys grudges. Where's the fun in that?

Click to collapse



You tell me.  Its like everyone hates me just because I call someone old because that guy called me a drama which I am not.  

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I'm only a bad guy to those people who insult me  such as Jeff.  I'm Good guy to Good guys.  Ever heard of give respect take respect? If he wants to advice me he has to do it politely.  Not keep calling me a drama
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Dude wtf is wrong with u. Seriously stop it its getting old. Don't post my name again I mean it. I used to enjoy it here but kid is just souring things. I haven't posted in hours yet This kid Can't get over it cut the bull drama.

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




ironman38102 said:


> You tell me.  Its like everyone hates me just because I call someone old because that guy called me a drama which I am not.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



You are drama every post u make. Stop feeling sorry for yourself

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> You tell me.  Its like everyone hates me just because I call someone old because that guy called me a drama which I am not.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



No offense mate, but it does seem like you complain a lot.  i'm not saying you do - just that it looks that way. all i'm trying to say is be positive. You don't like someone's opinion - let it go (at least for few minutes). Take a deep breath and don't let anger control you. Take it as a joke and move on (unless someone's being racist or something, in which case report him immediately).


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 22, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Dude wtf is wrong with u. Seriously stop it its getting old. Don't post my name again I mean it. I used to enjoy it here but kid is just souring things. I haven't posted in hours yet This kid Can't get over it cut the bull drama.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh stop it you! I know I'm a good actor. What do eat for food kitty? 

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 22, 2014)

cascabel said:


> No offense mate, but it does seem like you complain a lot.  i'm not saying you do - just that it looks that way. all i'm trying to say is be positive. You don't like someone's opinion - let it go (at least for few minutes). Take a deep breath and don't let anger control you. Take it as a joke and move on (unless someone's being racist or something, in which case report him immediately).

Click to collapse



This all started because I said he was boring and its been nothing but a hissy fit from him since. 

I'm out you all enjoy your new company. I come here to enjoy my time with u all and the first thing I see is this kid posting about me again. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------




ironman38102 said:


> Oh stop it you! I know I'm a good actor. What do eat for food kitty?
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



I eat weak minded children

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 22, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This all started because I said he was boring and its been nothing but a hissy fit from him since.
> 
> I'm out you all enjoy your new company. I come here to enjoy my time with u all and the first thing I see is this kid posting about me again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That sounds delicious! No wonder u bore me a lot. Eating weak minded children has made u weak minded probably

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> That sounds delicious! No wonder u bore me a lot. Eating weak minded children has made u weak minded probably
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



The best option for you in order to get along with this bunch here, is to take your lumps and do it with humility.

I can see you're trying to joke back, which is good, but I don't think everyone is entirely ready for that. Stop being defensive and accept that you've been really damn annoying, tell us you'll try not to be, and then prove it.

I know these gentlemen, and there is room for them to put this behind us all, but with every defensive dramatic post, it gets more difficult.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Feb 22, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> The best option for you in order to get along with this bunch here, is to take your lumps and do it with humility.
> 
> I can see you're trying to joke back, which is good, but I don't think everyone is entirely ready for that. Stop being defensive and accept that you've been really damn annoying, tell us you'll try not to be, and then prove it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is good advice. Don't take it the wrong way, ironman.


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 22, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> The best option for you in order to get along with this bunch here, is to take your lumps and do it with humility.
> 
> I can see you're trying to joke back, which is good, but I don't think everyone is entirely ready for that. Stop being defensive and accept that you've been really damn annoying, tell us you'll try not to be, and then prove it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already told everyone here and nobody got that so I'll say again.  I may have been annoying and I'm trying not to be like that again but u guys are making it harder by saying stuff I don't like in joke way either. Except for drama heck I act good.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Can you guys please get along ?
Fresh start for ironman.

Have fun and don't take anything seriously, simple =)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, now the interweebs suck.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2014)

Humility, it's one of the seven words I've made my son learn and strive to apply to his life:

Humility
Integrity
Tenacity
Accountability
Gumption
Persistence
Honesty

I honestly can't remember the last one. Embrace them and you'll do well in life.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying
Has anyone noticed I lied about the last one while ironically using the word and violating its meaning? Trollolol.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2014)

Bahaha. Exactly!

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't know what grumpton is but I'll just assume it's as grumpy as queefy will ever be.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Has anyone noticed I lied about the last one while ironically using the word and violating its meaning? Trollolol.

Click to collapse




I did...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 22, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I don't know what grumpton is but I'll just assume it's as grumpy as queefy will ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




??????

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I'm only a bad guy to those people who insult me  such as Jeff.  I'm Good guy to Good guys.  Ever heard of give respect take respect? If he wants to advice me he has to do it politely.  Not keep calling me a drama
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Wow. Wtf man.
Take a step back and watch how things roll here for a few days before... blah... blah... blah...
@ frat: In the meantime, let us give him another chance.

Deadly would've typed an essay for ironman, had he been here.


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Look. Nobody wants you here. You have ruined this thread with you're posts. Every post of yours is just a rant. This started by you saying you weren't a boring person but a funny and awesome person. And of course, being the funny and awesome person you were, you decided the best way to prove it would to argue with everybody. That, if course, would be the only logical response. So you continue to rant and deny that you're a bad guy. And what a better way to prove that you're not a bad guy by doing exactly what makes everybody irritated with you in the first place? But you still go on, trying to convince not just us, but also yourself that your a fun and cool guy. So go ahead, and feed into your delusion, self-centered ego. You wanted to prove that you're a fun guy, and in the end proved the exact opposite. Congratulations, you're an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Thanks Ichigo I am a idiot. I do have ruined this thread. But lets say u gave this idiot a chance to prove annoying,irritating guy that he isnt like that. Is that too much to ask? And next time use the enter button For a paragraph like this 

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Look. Nobody wants you here. You have ruined this thread with you're posts. Every post of yours is just a rant. This started by you saying you weren't a boring person but a funny and awesome person. And of course, being the funny and awesome person you were, you decided the best way to prove it would to argue with everybody. That, if course, would be the only logical response. So you continue to rant and deny that you're a bad guy. And what a better way to prove that you're not a bad guy by doing exactly what makes everybody irritated with you in the first place? But you still go on, trying to convince not just us, but also yourself that your a fun and cool guy. So go ahead, and feed into your delusion, self-centered ego. You wanted to prove that you're a fun guy, and in the end proved the exact opposite. Congratulations, you're an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I give this exact speech to my son and one of our cats 3 times a month.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Thanks Ichigo I am a idiot. I do have ruined this thread. But lets say u gave this idiot a chance to prove annoying,irritating guy that he isnt like that. Is that too much to ask? And next time use the enter button For a paragraph like this
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



And that's his point right there. Ask for another chance with one breath and have a dig with the very next sentence. Slow clap for the eejit... ? 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I give this exact speech to my son and one of our cats 3 times a month.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Do cats actually listen to humans ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 22, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Do cats actually listen to humans ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yes but they ignore you like a cold itallian pasta



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Look. Nobody wants you here. You have ruined this thread with you're posts. Every post of yours is just a rant. This started by you saying you weren't a boring person but a funny and awesome person. And of course, being the funny and awesome person you were, you decided the best way to prove it would to argue with everybody. That, if course, would be the only logical response. So you continue to rant and deny that you're a bad guy. And what a better way to prove that you're not a bad guy by doing exactly what makes everybody irritated with you in the first place? But you still go on, trying to convince not just us, but also yourself that your a fun and cool guy. So go ahead, and feed into your delusion, self-centered ego. You wanted to prove that you're a fun guy, and in the end proved the exact opposite. Congratulations, you're an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Your.


Lol



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## roofrider (Feb 22, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> And that's his point right there. Ask for another chance with one breath and have a dig with the very next sentence. Slow clap for the eejit... ?
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



I hope he's able to see it.


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 22, 2014)

roofrider said:


> I hope he's able to see it.

Click to collapse



Are u talking about me? Because I do can see it and I absolutely asked for a chance.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 22, 2014)

roofrider said:


> I hope he's able to see it.

Click to collapse



If Deadly did see it he'd be proud 

We sure all do miss him



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 22, 2014)

UT





jugg1es said:


> And that's his point right there. Ask for another chance with one breath and have a dig with the very next sentence. Slow clap for the eejit... ?
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



I'm slowing clapping 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Do cats actually listen to humans ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yes but they have to respect u

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> Yes but they ignore you like a cold itallian pasta
> 
> 
> A gorilla dies for every smartphone.
> Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth

Click to collapse



Keep pizzadude out of this 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 22, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> UT
> 
> I'm slowing clapping
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I forgot almost forgot he changed usernames.

The pizza was the trademark of his xda identity



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Are u talking about me? Because I do can see it and I absolutely asked for a chance.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



You only get so many chances before people just see u as the child who cried wolf. U just haven proven way to many times that u don't wanna change. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 22, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You only get so many chances before people just see u as the child who cried wolf. U just haven proven way to many times that u don't wanna change.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



I dont see myself as the child who cried wolf. Its just that Im trying to prove it but ur not giving me the chance. 

Edit: I wont post in this thread if founders or moderators of this thread ask me to leave.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I dont see myself as the child who cried wolf. Its just that Im trying to prove it but ur not giving me the chance.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



And yet you're giving no one a reason to give you a second chance. 

It's attitudes like this that has pushed good people out of OT and forced then to remain in contact through other mediums, Having decided that it better to just leave rather than to read the whiney arsed crap from the kids that come in and do nothing but ***** and snipe at others because they've made a bad impression and wonder why they get crap and abuse. What you think of as crap is nothing to what you would have received a year ago. 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 22, 2014)

Can you belive this guy.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 22, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Can you belive this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Must..... Resist...... Urge............ 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## ronnie498 (Feb 22, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Must..... Resist...... Urge............
> 
> the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome

Click to collapse



Take a deep breathe & count to 10


----------



## Apex (Feb 22, 2014)

ronnie498 said:


> Take a deep breathe & count to 10

Click to collapse



Ronnie! Long time man! How have you been?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnie498 (Feb 22, 2014)

Apex said:


> Ronnie! Long time man! How have you been?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The state has been keeping me busy,  other than that doing pretty good .


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I forgot almost forgot he changed usernames.
> 
> The pizza was the trademark of his xda identity
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I changed my username back after a week

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 22, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Look. Nobody wants you here. You have ruined this thread with you're posts. Every post of yours is just a rant. This started by you saying you weren't a boring person but a funny and awesome person. And of course, being the funny and awesome person you were, you decided the best way to prove it would to argue with everybody. That, if course, would be the only logical response. So you continue to rant and deny that you're a bad guy. And what a better way to prove that you're not a bad guy by doing exactly what makes everybody irritated with you in the first place? But you still go on, trying to convince not just us, but also yourself that your a fun and cool guy. So go ahead, and feed into your delusion, self-centered ego. You wanted to prove that you're a fun guy, and in the end proved the exact opposite. Congratulations, you're an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



? you're fun

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 22, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I dont see myself as the child who cried wolf. Its just that Im trying to prove it but ur not giving me the chance.
> 
> Edit: I wont post in this thread if founders or moderators of this thread ask me to leave.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Hey, quit being a moron and get a life. It seems like your life is miserable outside and you seek a home in this thread, but apparently, your childish, immature, imbecile, whiner, and obnoxious act makes you different from us. Look at our convos, do you find any drama there? We post here with respect, humility, humor and most of all, INTELLECT, which i think you have NONE.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I want popcorn but I just brushed my teeth 
*firstworldproblems.jpg*

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Feb 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I want popcorn but I just brushed my teeth
> *firstworldproblems.jpg*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hoooold on. Aren't you in 4th world country? 

Sent from my ? phone


----------



## husam666 (Feb 23, 2014)

undercover said:


> Hoooold on. Aren't you in 4th world country?
> 
> Sent from my ? phone

Click to collapse



Right now, I'm in Israel.. 1st world mofo! 
Tomorrow I'm going back to the 3rd world 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi husam and tinky

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 23, 2014)

My son just bought his first tampons.





He was being a jerk to my wife, so we me him go through the cashier by himself to purchase feminine products.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 23, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> ? you're fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He's right and very wise 

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> My son just bought his first tampons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfect 

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 23, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> He's right and very wise
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup Jeff 
How's the xperia Z? 

And I'll say this again 
Can I try becoming a member again 
If anyone thinks I'm immature and foolish, I'll try my best to correct myself


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 23, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup Jeff
> How's the xperia Z?
> 
> And I'll say this again
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a great phone. Wish the screen was a bit better But this G2 has ruined me because the screen is so awesome. 

My vote is yes to let u pledge :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 23, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup Jeff
> How's the xperia Z?
> 
> And I'll say this again
> ...

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It's a great phone. Wish the screen was a bit better But this G2 has ruined me because the screen is so awesome.
> 
> My vote is yes to let u pledge :thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



For what it's worth, though I'm not a governing body member, since Jeff was the offended party in that argument with darkshadow and he's okay with it, I'll give my opinion that pledging should be allowed.

I haven't seen a single problem since then.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 23, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> For what it's worth, though I'm not a governing body member, since Jeff was the offended party in that argument with darkshadow and he's okay with it, I'll give my opinion that pledging should be allowed.
> 
> I haven't seen a single problem since then.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea I totally respect Dark Shadow and through here and hangouts have nothing but good things to say about him since that incident. He apologized and showed he meant it. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## cascabel (Feb 23, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> My son just bought his first tampons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Lol. His face must have gone through all the shades of red. 




darkshadow246 said:


> Sup Jeff
> How's the xperia Z?
> 
> And I'll say this again
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeff's okay with it. No objections here.


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning frat.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Good morning frat.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



That's what I like. Ignoring and moving on like a man. 
Good Morning to you too

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 23, 2014)

Sup prawn 







>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 23, 2014)

i have to be member to post here or what?
good morning

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 23, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It's a great phone. Wish the screen was a bit better But this G2 has ruined me because the screen is so awesome.
> 
> My vote is yes to let u pledge :thumbup:
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



You were gonna get the Z1 right? 
The display on some Sony phones are washed out but I heard the Z1 has a good display 

And thanks Jeff  







jRi0T68 said:


> For what it's worth, though I'm not a governing body member, since Jeff was the offended party in that argument with darkshadow and he's okay with it, I'll give my opinion that pledging should be allowed.
> 
> I haven't seen a single problem since then.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> Lol. His face must have gone through all the shades of red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks guys


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 23, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> You were gonna get the Z1 right?
> The display on some Sony phones are washed out but I heard the Z1 has a good display

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, no :/


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 23, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Unfortunately, no :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How was your school today? 

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup prawn
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing much mate. Just finished my Chem exam and it went well. Just one more exam left for me to wrap up this year. Next year is going to be my last year in school






abdo jouma said:


> i have to be member to post here or what?
> good morning
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



No you don't



darkshadow246 said:


> You were gonna get the Z1 right?
> The display on some Sony phones are washed out but I heard the Z1 has a good display
> 
> And thanks Jeff
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back darkshadow 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 23, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> How was your school today?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Eh, same old same old. Waiting for the year to end.
@Prawesome This is my last year :|

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 23, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Eh, same old same old. Waiting for the year to end.
> @Prawesome This is my last year :|
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You get what I mean? LOL :highfive::highfive:


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Eh, same old same old. Waiting for the year to end.
> @Prawesome This is my last year :|
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Ah well.. What are you planning to do after school?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 23, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Unfortunately, no :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You were planning to buy it? 
Or did you answer for Jeff? 







Prawesome said:


> Nothing much mate. Just finished my Chem exam and it went well. Just one more exam left for me to wrap up this year. Next year is going to be my last year in school
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks 
You're in 11th grade right ?

 sent from my muffin


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 23, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> That's what I like. Ignoring and moving on like a man.
> Good Morning to you too
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you sir. I will try my best to be on my best behaviour

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Thanks
> You're in 11th grade right ?
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Yep. Science stream

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 23, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Yep. Science stream
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ur lucky to have survive this far. I chose science in grade 9 and man its so hard. Especially seeing Cambridge Past papers for IGCSE makes me alot tensed.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Ur lucky to have survive this far. I chose science in grade 9 and man its so hard. Especially seeing Cambridge Past papers for IGCSE makes me alot tensed.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Your school follows ICSE syllabus? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 23, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Your school follows ICSE syllabus?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup. 0620 and 0418.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 23, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Ah well.. What are you planning to do after school?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



College. Probably taking up computer science and maybe do a double degree in journalism

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Yup. 0620 and 0418.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



You are dead. Rest in Peace. Every single guy who is studying in that syllabus says its hell



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------




RohinZaraki said:


> College. Probably taking up computer science and maybe do a double degree in journalism
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Journalism and Computer science? Thats new

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 23, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> You are dead. Rest in Peace. Every single guy who is studying in that syllabus says its hell
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well one of my cousins took it and made it through. I suppose I could too make it through I mean I dont have a choice now. Plus I wanna become a Software Developer.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 23, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Yep. Science stream
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You did cbse? 
How was your 10th grade boards 
Mine start next week 

sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> . Plus I wanna become a Software Developer.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Same here






darkshadow246 said:


> You did cbse?
> How was your 10th grade boards
> Mine start next week
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Damn easy. Board exam is overrated. Learn the TextBook and you will be fine. Also refer previous year Question papers. Besides, most of your mark is already decided and two of your grades will be upgraded. Pretty much free marks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 23, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> You were gonna get the Z1 right?
> The display on some Sony phones are washed out but I heard the Z1 has a good display
> 
> And thanks Jeff

Click to collapse



Yes exactly that's why I was thinking to get the Z1. Now I'm not so sure though because I know a bunch of new phones will be announced soon. I have a few phones I need to sell including the Z and I just sold my n7 2013. For now I just really wanna keep my G2 and save the money from selling all my other phones for a soon to be announced phone. At first the new HTC M8 was intriguing me but in not sure anymore. 

And no problem you are a great guy and we just both had a misunderstanding that and we both said things we shouldn't have. Past is the past and your a shining example of how people can make amends and change. :beer:   

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




Prawesome said:


> Nothing much mate. Just finished my Chem exam and it went well. Just one more exam left for me to wrap up this year. Next year is going to be my last year in school
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bet u are excited to be done with school. I wish I was back in school it was the best not having the pressures of an adult with a family to support.

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 23, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes exactly that's why I was thinking to get the Z1. Now I'm not so sure though because I know a bunch of new phones will be announced soon. I have a few phones I need to sell including the Z and I just sold my n7 2013. For now I just really wanna keep my G2 and save the money from selling all my other phones for a soon to be announced phone. At first the new HTC M8 was intriguing me but in not sure anymore.
> 
> And no problem you are a great guy and we just both had a misunderstanding that and we both said things we shouldn't have. Past is the past and your a shining example of how people can make amends and change. :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, I am not. I am kinda sad

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 24, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Damn easy. Board exam is overrated. Learn the TextBook and you will be fine. Also refer previous year Question papers. Besides, most of your mark is already decided and two of your grades will be upgraded. Pretty much free marks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




That's nice to know 
Our pre boards were pretty screwed and corrections were extremely strict so everyone are scared






DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes exactly that's why I was thinking to get the Z1. Now I'm not so sure though because I know a bunch of new phones will be announced soon. I have a few phones I need to sell including the Z and I just sold my n7 2013. For now I just really wanna keep my G2 and save the money from selling all my other phones for a soon to be announced phone. At first the new HTC M8 was intriguing me but in not sure anymore.
> 
> And no problem you are a great guy and we just both had a misunderstanding that and we both said things we shouldn't have. Past is the past and your a shining example of how people can make amends and change. :beer:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Imo, HTC is too expensive 
Not sure how it's priced in US but it's too expensive here
Sony will release a Z2 I believe 
There were leaked screenshots of it running kitkat 

And thanks sir 






Prawesome said:


> Actually, I am not. I am kinda sad
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I know how you feel
Last days of school can get emotional especially in 10th and 12th 
I thought I would cry listening to half the students giving emotional speeches to the class and crying, but I managed not to

sent from my muffin


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 24, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> You are dead. Rest in Peace. Every single guy who is studying in that syllabus says its hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do IGCSE for most of my subjects and it's not that bad  I got an A* in Physics IGCSE. A* in French also, but I can't remember what syllabus that was. Chemistry IGCSE went ok as well, but haven't got the results yet.

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Feb 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello,how are you my good friend?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yey, you got your name back!



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 24, 2014)

Does anyone else face the problem of having to log out and login again to YouTube because your account is linked to your G+ ?
Kinda annoying 

sent from my muffin


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Does anyone else face the problem of having to log out and login again to YouTube because your account is linked to your G+ ?
> Kinda annoying
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I have my YouTube linked to my G+.
But don't have this problem...


More info on this ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I have my YouTube linked to my G+.
> But don't have this problem...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whenever I open the app, it says error occurred and it doesn't show my feed so I have to log out, log in and choose one of the 2 accounts ( my original one and the G+ one )

sent from my muffin


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Whenever I open the app, it says error occurred and it doesn't show my feed so I have to log out, log in and choose one of the 2 accounts ( my original one and the G+ one )
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Tried clearing data and cache of the app ? Or maybe reinstalling updates ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 24, 2014)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Hello,how are you my good friend?

Click to collapse



Pretty good I guess.

Just a little ill. Went to the doctor today.







deathnotice01 said:


> Yey, you got your name back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir....

My name has been Android Pizza since 9/28/2013 (exact date). It was only Kaito for a week :what:

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 24, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> College. Probably taking up computer science and maybe do a double degree in journalism
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Go for it. Journalism is one among few degrees where you can explore a hell lot of potential in you and there will be much more. If you need any info regarding it, just pm. I'm doing journalism in Manipal and I cherish every second of it. No regrets whatsoever. 

We just finished our annual fest on Saturday and lemme tell you, it was the best 3 days of my life. The last evening was a Fun Fair. It was Hawaiian themed and the whole college was lit up and decorated like crazy and we had this Dj brought down and man... amazing shizz. 

www.Article-19.in

College is School of Communication, Manipal.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Pretty good I guess.
> 
> Just a little ill. Went to the doctor today.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Pretty good I guess.
> 
> Just a little ill. Went to the doctor today.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. Then who's the firewall dude?



Also, I guess no ones getting business degrees here huh?
The best conpanion for an IT job is a background in business



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Oh. Then who's the firewall dude?
> 
> 
> [A gorilla dies for every smartphone.
> Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

Click to collapse



Yeah?

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just because they both have a vocaloid obsession doesn't mean they're the same person. As strange as it may be, there ARE two of them. 

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> That's nice to know
> Our pre boards were pretty screwed and corrections were extremely strict so everyone are scared
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They are making it tough to make you get scared and study hard for the finals. How was your marks in the previous exams?







Tezlastorme said:


> I do IGCSE for most of my subjects and it's not that bad  I got an A* in Physics IGCSE. A* in French also, but I can't remember what syllabus that was. Chemistry IGCSE went ok as well, but haven't got the results yet.
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Sorry. I think I have mixed up ICSE for IGCSE. I was talking about ICSE

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 24, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> They are making it tough to make you get scared and study hard for the finals. How was your marks in the previous exams?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In semester 1, I got like an 78% or something like that 
In the pre boards, I got 60 - 65%
Trying my best to get a 90 %
I'm really bad at Hindi but I guess it's possible coz I've heard the corrections for boards are pretty lenient 
Did you do ICSE or CBSE 

sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> In semester 1, I got like an 78% or something like that
> In the pre boards, I got 60 - 65%
> Trying my best to get a 90 %
> I'm really bad at Hindi but I guess it's possible coz I've heard the corrections for boards are pretty lenient
> ...

Click to collapse



I am talking about the grades. Thats what matters
CBSE

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 24, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> I am talking about the grades. Thats what matters
> CBSE
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Science was an A2, English was A2 Sst was a B1, maths was B1 and Hindi was D :/

sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Science was an A2, English was A2 Sst was a B1, maths was B1 and Hindi was D :/
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



In that case, study hard for the board. You might find it a bit hard. Try and improve the grades and you are gonna get a grade upgrade with 2 subjects. So if you manage to get Hindi to at least C, you can get it to B

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 24, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> In that case, study hard for the board. You might find it a bit hard. Try and improve the grades and you are gonna get a grade upgrade with 2 subjects. So if you manage to get Hindi to at least C, you can get it to B
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which city are you from? 
And I will get higher grades for sure coz I'm already done studying, just revising 
Just have to complete Hindi now

sent from my muffin


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 24, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Which city are you from?
> And I will get higher grades for sure coz I'm already done studying, just revising
> Just have to complete Hindi now
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Send me your gmail which you use for hangouts

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 24, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Send me your gmail which you use for hangouts
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check your pm 

sent from my muffin


----------



## Groot (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi frat

Ironman it's nice to see you in that manner, keep it up, respect others so that you shall receive the same respect.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 24, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hi frat
> 
> Ironman it's nice to see you in that manner, keep it up, respect others so that you shall receive the same respect.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks eren. Will try to control my temper and keep a good  behaviour.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Just because they both have a vocaloid obsession doesn't mean they're the same person. As strange as it may be, there ARE two of them.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



What do you mean by "there ARE two of them " ? Sir J.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## cascabel (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> What do you mean by "there ARE two of them " ? Sir J.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I think he meant ypu and pizza share the same taste as far as vocaloids go. That's your avatar, isn't it? Or is that from an anime?


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I think he meant ypu and pizza share the same taste as far as vocaloids go. That's your avatar, isn't it? Or is that from an anime?

Click to collapse



No its not anime. MMD (MikuMikuDance). Vocaloid. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 24, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I think he meant ypu and pizza share the same taste as far as vocaloids go. That's your avatar, isn't it? Or is that from an anime?

Click to collapse



Sup? Cas

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## cascabel (Feb 24, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Sup? Cas
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good, thanks. How 'bout you, Cas? 


(that felt weird :what: )




Ichigo said:


> Its anime. I was told so by smart people.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You're talking to smart people again?


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 24, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I'm good, thanks. How 'bout you, Cas?
> 
> 
> (that felt weird :what: )

Click to collapse



Great

BTW I pledged for 2-3 weeks, can I be a official member? 



Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Its anime. I was told so by smart people.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Sup? Itchy

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Its anime. I was told so by smart people.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Come on...its not.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Come on...its not.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Sup fire?

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## cascabel (Feb 24, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Great
> 
> BTW I pledged for 2-3 weeks, can I be a official member?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Apex, quantumfoam, or prawesome are the ones you want to ask about that. 




Ichigo said:


> The voices inside my head. They count, right?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



That depends. Do they talk to you in english? It might be just veeman whispering to you.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Sup fire?
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great 

What about you Casanova, sup?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> They speak some demonic language. :/
> They encourage me to harm others. ��
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Ah you didn't completely listen then.. they went on to say "...harm others starting with the inner you":good:


----------



## cascabel (Feb 24, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> Ah you didn't completely listen then.. they went on to say "...harm others starting with the inner you":good:

Click to collapse



He should follow their advice then.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Great
> 
> What about you Casanova, sup?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦
    


---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> They speak some demonic language. :/
> They encourage me to harm others. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You aren't using whatsapp. 

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 24, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Apex, quantumfoam, or prawesome are the ones you want to ask about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Veeman whispers sweet nothings in Itchys ears 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## K.A. (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 24, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



..is for horses


----------



## TonyStark (Feb 24, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> ..is for horses

Click to collapse



and cows and mules and my brother


----------



## deathnotice01 (Feb 24, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ho



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Feb 25, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Thanks eren. Will try to control my temper and keep a good  behaviour.
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



That's the spirit!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 25, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> What do you mean by "there ARE two of them " ? Sir J.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Lol, just messing with you and pizza because someone thought you were the same person.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 25, 2014)

Happy birthday Rohin


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sup guys. Been ill alot for a past a week. Went to hospital and I got 2 glucose drips. So weak....

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 25, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Sup guys. Been ill alot for a past a week. Went to hospital and I got 2 glucose drips. So weak....
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Explains a lot.


----------



## Groot (Feb 25, 2014)

Lol teejay

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 25, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHOR BOY!!!

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> ..is for horses

Click to collapse



My mother says "hey" is said for the donkeys if I say hey to her, along with a slap.. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 25, 2014)

husam666 said:


> My mother says "hey" is said for the donkeys if I say hey to her, along with a slap..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup? Husam

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 25, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> Happy birthday Rohin

Click to collapse









LewisGauss said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHOR BOY!!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks guys

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello muffins

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sup frat 
Wow almost a day without a single post 
Where is everyone?

sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 26, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sup frat
> Wow almost a day without a single post
> Where is everyone?
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Sup? Dark

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sup fart

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 26, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Sup fart
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup? 

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 26, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Sup? Dark
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much here 
I really have to study but this phone is too distracting 
U? 







husam666 said:


> Sup fart
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey 
Sup? 

sent from my muffin


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 26, 2014)

Will I get infracted for this too?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 26, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Not much here
> I really have to study but this phone is too distracting
> U?

Click to collapse




Fine
Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦
    


---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Will I get infracted for this too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey frat 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey frat
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hi FireWall, can I disable you?

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> Hi FireWall, can I disable you?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



*ba dum tsssss*

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> Hi FireWall, can I disable you?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Am not sure I get what you are saying ???
Disable me ???

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Am not sure I get what you are saying ???
> Disable me ???
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Fire wall, like on a computer

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Fire wall, like on a computer
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohh yeah...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Am not sure I get what you are saying ???
> Disable me ???
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



LOL WHY WHY WHY :banghead:

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> LOL WHY WHY WHY :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hehehe 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 26, 2014)

Well I'm gone for a few days and looks Like I didn't miss anything. Come on guys :sly:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey Jeff 

Sup?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LewisGauss (Feb 26, 2014)

Troy and Abed in the morning! 

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> Sup?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Fire how are u?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello guys

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 27, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup? Lover boy

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## Groot (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol! Y u give me that nick?! 

Hi cas!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 27, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Lol! Y u give me that nick?!
> 
> Hi cas!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You know why I gave you that nickname. 



Good.Playing fire red. 

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## Groot (Feb 27, 2014)

What is fire red?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 27, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> What is fire red?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pokemon fire red. 

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 27, 2014)

Sleepy??? 






>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 27, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sleepy???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have Pikachu and Charmander. 

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey, mate. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 27, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Hey, mate.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hi.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> hi.
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Hell

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦
    


---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

O

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 27, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Hell
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could've just edited the post 

sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 27, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> You could've just edited the post
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I wanted him to read it like 
Hell O

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/unreasonablefaith/2009/06/texas-town-changes-greeting-to-heaven-o/


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 27, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I wanted him to read it like
> Hell O
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.
> ...

Click to collapse



and i read it
whats app?

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

say whats app no what's up

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 27, 2014)

husam666 said:


> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/unreasonablefaith/2009/06/texas-town-changes-greeting-to-heaven-o/

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> and i read it
> whats app?
> 
> What you want my whatsapp no.?
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nothing here.


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2014)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Seems legit 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## eep2378 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey guys, haven't been around here much(grad school), but I need your help. There has been a terrible injustice in my home state, Massachussets. I will provide a link, and please read and speak out against the people responsible for this terrible violation of human rights.  All the contact information is at the end of the article. Please help this family!!!

http://www.policestateusa.com/2013/justina-pelletier-custody-battle/


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 28, 2014)

eep2378 said:


> Hey guys, haven't been around here much(grad school), but I need your help. There has been a terrible injustice in my home state, Massachussets. I will provide a link, and please read and speak out against the people responsible for this terrible violation of human rights.  All the contact information is at the end of the article. Please help this family!!!
> 
> http://www.policestateusa.com/2013/justina-pelletier-custody-battle/

Click to collapse



Wow .....
I signed the petition 

sent from my muffin


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 28, 2014)

Sup frat

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 28, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup frat
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD!

Hope things are going okay.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I wanted him to read it like
> Hell O
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.
> ...

Click to collapse







abdo jouma said:


> and i read it
> whats app?
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse






Casanova said:


> Sent from my bloody katana.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing here.

Click to collapse





Casanova said:


> Hell
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And this is why no one posts here nowadays..

Anyways, I am going back to my cave since it seems like everything her is settled and peaceful. I am just a mention away if you need me. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> And this is why no one posts here nowadays..
> 
> Anyways, I am going back to my cave since it seems like everything her is settled and peaceful. I am just a mention away if you need me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What happened? 

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nothing here.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

Casanova said:


> What happened?
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Frat happened. No one visits here anymore 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Frat happened. No one visits here anymore
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did I do anything wrong? 

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nothing here.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Did I do anything wrong?
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Just make good posts

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> No. Just make good posts
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay

See ya 

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nothing here.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Frat  hangouts happened. No one visits here anymore
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ftfy.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 28, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Ftfy.

Click to collapse



They musn't know about that :|

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> And this is why no one posts here nowadays..
> 
> Anyways, I am going back to my cave since it seems like everything her is settled and peaceful. I am just a mention away if you need me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dont worry u might not need to come again. If I wont lose my temper or some *cough cough 


        kitty
    
 cough* doesnt have a problem with me.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 28, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Dont worry u might not need to come again. If I wont lose my temper or some *cough cough
> 
> 
> kitty
> ...

Click to collapse



Chill bro chill

Be cool

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nothing here.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 28, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Dont worry u might not need to come again. If I wont lose my temper or some *cough cough
> 
> 
> kitty
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't even do that... It's like you're trying to start a fight..

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## cascabel (Feb 28, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> They musn't know about that :|
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



You didn't see anything.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 28, 2014)

cascabel said:


> You didn't see anything.

Click to collapse



Too late, I cracked the code.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Feb 28, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Too late, I cracked the code.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



No fair. Apktool is not allowed.


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Dont worry u might not need to come again. If I wont lose my temper or some *cough cough
> 
> 
> kitty
> ...

Click to collapse



Since it looks like this guy STILL doesn't know what to say and what not to. I think I am going to say for a little more. 
And yes, we are not afraid of your "temper". We already had this talk so please, Don't make me write essays again. 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 28, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Dont worry u might not need to come again. If I wont lose my temper or some *cough cough
> 
> 
> kitty
> ...

Click to collapse



Trying to provoke a response or a fight in this way will end very badly, most of the people that do not post here anymore but watch this thread are very adept at trolling people  into losing their cool and ultimately getting a ban. Fine lines youngster, fine lines. 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> And this is why no one posts here nowadays..
> 
> Anyways, I am going back to my cave since it seems like everything her is settled and peaceful. I am just a mention away if you need me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This ^^^

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




ironman38102 said:


> Dont worry u might not need to come again. If I wont lose my temper or some *cough cough
> 
> 
> kitty
> ...

Click to collapse



Meow 

Don't poke this cat with a stick u won't like what happens. Get over yourself already u said u would stop. Obviously your drama is ingrained in u and u can't stop. With your post you have now proven that 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 28, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Dont worry u might not need to come again. If I wont lose my temper or some *cough cough
> 
> 
> kitty
> ...

Click to collapse



*cough cough* *insert name* *cough* ? What are you ? An 11 year old girl ?

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hey Fire how are u 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey Fire how are u
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Hey Jeff 

Am doing well.
Also preparing for college next week.

You ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Sup 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sup
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Real life...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

@ironman38102
Dont worry u might not need to come again. If I wont lose my temper or some *cough cough 


         colossal stinking piece of fecal matter
    
 cough* doesnt have a problem with me.

It's going to be totally idiotic(How Some People Need To Stop Being A Jerk)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 28, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> @ironman38102
> Dont worry u might not need to come again. If I wont lose my temper or some *cough cough
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here comes sleepy


Sup? 




        Chinmay ke maze le liye.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> Am doing well.
> Also preparing for college next week.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm great starting a new apprenticeship on the 10th for the boilermakers and my sleep number bed I got with tax money comes tomorrow. So things are looking up. Glad u are doing well and good luck with school 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm great starting a new apprenticeship on the 10th for the boilermakers and my sleep number bed I got with tax money comes tomorrow. So things are looking up. Glad u are doing well and good luck with school
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Meow? Meow meow meow 

Sup? 

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nothing here.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Here comes sleepy
> 
> 
> Sup?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. And that's not something you should be talking about here.

Also, English please. This is XDA.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 AM ----------




DowntownJeffBrown said:


> my sleep number bed I got with tax money comes tomorrow.

Click to collapse



What bed? ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm great starting a new apprenticeship on the 10th for the boilermakers and my sleep number bed I got with tax money comes tomorrow. So things are looking up. Glad u are doing well and good luck with school
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Thanks. I prefer calling it college XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> my sleep number bed I got with tax money comes tomorrow.

Click to collapse



What bed? ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 28, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> Nope. And that's not something you should be talking about here.
> 
> Also, English please. This is XDA.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nothing here.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Meow? Meow meow meow
> 
> Sup?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> What bed? ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dis one https://sleepnumber.com/eng/products/sleep-number-beds/performance-series/p6/sleep_number_p6_bed?p6

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wish I had a bed like that, man. Me jelly. 

BTW how's this different from a TempurPedic?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> Wish I had a bed like that, man. Me jelly.
> 
> BTW how's this different from a TempurPedic?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It has dual air chambers. So me and my girl can both set our side of the bed to the firmness that we want. I would never be able to afford this bed normally if it wasn't for my tax return. I'm really excited

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It has dual air chambers. So me and my girl can both set our side of the bed to the firmness that we want. I would never be able to afford this bed normally if it wasn't for my tax return. I'm really excited
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Tax refund?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> Tax refund?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In the USA at the beginning of the year we do our Taxs for the previous year and usually get money back. Since I have a kid I got 5,000 this year and that's the most I've ever gotten. I usually get like half of that but I paid a lot in Taxs this year.

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> In the USA at the beginning of the year we do our Taxs for the previous year and usually get money back. Since I have a kid I got 5,000 this year and that's the most I've ever gotten. I usually get like half of that but I paid a lot in Taxs this year.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



But why do you have to overpay?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> But why do you have to overpay?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's not really that u overpay it's that u get tax credits. So I get credits for my son and a lot if work stuff I buy. U can get credits for a car or a house or many other things. Sometimes it's that you over pay and they owe u money. Sometimes u owe the government money.

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It's not really that u overpay it's that u get tax credits. So I get credits for my son and a lot if work stuff I buy. U can get credits for a car or a house or many other things.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Yeah, but don't those go on the form at the time of filing the return?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> Yeah, but don't those go on the form at the time of filing the return?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes that's how u get the money back. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Yes that's how u get the money back.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Oh. Dumb me. -_-

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> Oh. Dumb me. -_-
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wish we had stuff like that :| They just stuff it into their own pockets.. But xda doesnt allow political discussions so that's it from me. (Which also means no rants from you )

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Wish we had stuff like that :| They just stuff it into their own pockets.. But xda doesnt allow political discussions so that's it from me. (Which also means no rants from you )
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We do. 
Almost everything either gets taxed or gets you a tax cut.
We just don't have to wait for refunds. We declare our assets and liabilities and tax benefits and pay directly after deduction.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> We do.
> Almost everything either gets taxed or gets you a tax cut.
> We just don't have to wait for refunds. We declare our assets and liabilities and tax benefits and pay directly after deduction.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You know too much about the political stuff in India. You really do wanna become a politician, don't you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> You know too much about the political stuff in India. You really do wanna become a politician, don't you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That isn't political knowledge.
Almost everyone has to file a tax return.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> That isn't political knowledge.
> Almost everyone has to file a tax return.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wasn't just talking about this post. I don't exactly live there so cut me some slack :|

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Wasn't just talking about this post. I don't exactly live there so cut me some slack :|
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol OK I forgive you. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Wish we had stuff like that :| They just stuff it into their own pockets.. But xda doesnt allow political discussions so that's it from me. (Which also means no rants from you )
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wat.... Are u a mod now 

Taxs are political talk :what:

Don't ban me 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wat.... Are u a mod now
> 
> Taxs are political talk :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol.. Got a job of keeping this thread tidy and open

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Lol.. Got a job of keeping this thread tidy and open
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hope it pays well cause u got your hands full these days 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hope it pays well cause u got your hands full these days
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Lol. I know right 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 28, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hope it pays well cause u got your hands full these days
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Stop trawling or the great supermod @Prawesome will bam you.

And yes, I know what I just said. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> Stop trawling or the great supermod @Prawesome will bam you.
> 
> And yes, I know what I just said.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I dont wanna get bammed 






>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Just for that, I dedicate my life to keeping this thread messy and closed. Good luck, and may the odds be ever in my favor. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Would u like a cat companion for your journey because the level of noob in this thread is too high and I wanna get it closed. I'm sure @undercover can help us also 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## undercover (Feb 28, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Just for that, I dedicate my life to keeping this thread messy and closed. Good luck, and may the odds be ever in my favor. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Three finger salute... Wait..  

Nah, sod it, two finger salute , 


also known as "The Longbowman Salute", "the two", "The Rods", "The Agincourt Salute", and as "The Tongs" in the West of Scotland and "the forks" in Australia

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

Love how you lot came online when you get someone to troll(me) :| Ah well, at least it brought the thread alive with good folks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Love how you lot came online when you get someone to troll(me) :| Ah well, at least it brought the thread alive with good folks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Camaron, is that you?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Love how you lot came online when you get someone to troll(me) :| Ah well, at least it brought the thread alive with good folks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Meh we had to come and try to somewhat save this thread from the sad state it's in. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Love how you lot came online when you get someone to troll(me) :| Ah well, at least it brought the thread alive with good folks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who's bullying you? Just point at him. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Feb 28, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Who's bullying you? Just point at him.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



/me points at husam

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Feb 28, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Who's bullying you? Just point at him.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Right now, I think its you 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## undercover (Feb 28, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Oooh, prawn is angry.... Hide! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2014)

undercover said:


> /me points at husam
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Prawesome said:


> Right now, I think its you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 1, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



You have been bullied. 

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nothing here.


----------



## Groot (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello guys, sup?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hello guys, sup?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Eren, how's it going?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Mar 1, 2014)

Sup pizza, I'm doing fine, how about you?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Sup pizza, I'm doing fine, how about you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pretty well I guess

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 1, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This ^^^
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Somebody is getting angry. What are u gonna scratch ur claws in my face cat? To those with their bull**** thoughts me going to start a fight which i was going to not. I was only saying a fact.


Good morning by the way!

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 1, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Somebody is getting angry. What are u gonna scratch ur claws in my face cat? To those with their bull**** thoughts me going to start a fight which i was going to not. I was only saying a fact.
> 
> 
> Good morning by the way!
> ...

Click to collapse



Your "facts" are unnecessary provocations. Your post would have lead to an argument here whether it was a fact or not. Its as though you are putting a bait in a lake full of fishes and then saying that you knew nothing about the bait

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol stop being rude, i thought you already promised to be more matured? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Mar 1, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Somebody is getting angry. What are u gonna scratch ur claws in my face cat? To those with their bull**** thoughts me going to start a fight which i was going to not. I was only saying a fact.
> 
> 
> Good morning by the way!
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhh the kid thinks he can provoke and get away without any consequences.

Let's just put this d-bag on our ignore lists and move on.
Nothing to see here, guys.
Just another idiot who thinks he's the second coming of Loki. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> Ohhh the kid thinks he can provoke and get away without any consequences.
> 
> Let's just put this d-bag on our ignore lists and move on.
> Nothing to see here, guys.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check your pm 

sent from my muffin


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 1, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Somebody is getting angry. What are u gonna scratch ur claws in my face cat? To those with their bull**** thoughts me going to start a fight which i was going to not. I was only saying a fact.
> 
> 
> Good morning by the way!
> ...

Click to collapse



After all that drama and the sequels that followed about how you've changed for the better, you do a complete 180° and are right back to square one...you know, I think you really should stay away from the frat before it goes down again

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## undercover (Mar 1, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> After all that drama and the sequels that followed about how you've changed for the better, you do a complete 180° and are right back to square one...you know, I think you really should stay away from the frat before YOU GO DOWN. FOREVAH
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 1, 2014)

So I came back and this what happens.


Anyways need good recommendations for a wallpaper app, any good ideas



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 1, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> So I came back and this what happens.
> 
> 
> Anyways need good recommendations for a wallpaper app, any good ideas
> ...

Click to collapse



Howz dis
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.flikie.wallpapers.hd


Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 1, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> So I came back and this what happens.
> 
> 
> Anyways need good recommendations for a wallpaper app, any good ideas
> ...

Click to collapse



Zedge 

sent from my muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 1, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Somebody is getting angry. What are u gonna scratch ur claws in my face cat? To those with their bull**** thoughts me going to start a fight which i was going to not. I was only saying a fact.
> 
> 
> Good morning by the way!
> ...

Click to collapse



Im far from angry and have no clue where u got anger from my post. Ask anyone in here who I've gotten angry with what my anger looks like. Just annoyed with your pathetic sad childish ways. I'll warn u one more time to keep me out of your posts. Take that how ever you want but trust that drama will be ended soon. Nothing u can post or do will effect my life in any way. U are just a pathetic low life pile feces as far as I'm concerned. Why would I ever let someone so pathetic as u make me mad. I'm with everyone else in just adding him to a ignore list and this loser will just go away.

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 1, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Im far from angry. Just annoyed with your pathetic sad childish ways. I'll warn u one more time to keep me out if your posts. Take that how ever you want but trust that drama will be ended soon
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Meeeow meow meow........ Sup? Meow meow meow meow...... 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 1, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Meeeow meow meow........ Sup? Meow meow meow meow......
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.

Click to collapse



Hey Casanova how are u today? 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 1, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey Casanova how are u today?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Okay 


So how many pets do you have? 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 1, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> So how many pets do you have?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have 3 I have two cats and a Russian tortoise from Afghanistan. I want many many more but live in an apartment so I can only have 2 cats for now. I will be moving in the fall to buy a house and I really want to get a few more animals maybe 2 more cats and a doge. I got my tortoise from my vet cause his previous owner wasn't taking care of him and he got really sick. I used to work for my vet so he knew I would take care of the tortoise and give him the medicine and attention he needed to be healthy again. He's very healthy now but I still have to give him a vitamin shot in the back of his neck once a month. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 1, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I have 3 I have two cats and a Russian tortoise from Afghanistan. I want many many more but live in an apartment so I can only have 2 cats for now. I will be moving in the fall to buy a house and I really want to get a few more animals maybe 2 more cats and a doge. I got my tortoise from my vet cause his previous owner wasn't taking care of him and he got really sick. I used to work for my vet so he knew I would take care of the tortoise and give him the medicine and attention he needed to be healthy again. He's very healthy now but I still have to give him a vitamin shot in the back of his neck once a month.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Take care of him. 
BTW I am not in pet things sorry.  ;-PX-P



Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## cascabel (Mar 1, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Take care of him.
> BTW I am not in pet things sorry.  ;-PX-P
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither am i, but NOT by choice. My family keeps on insisting that animals are dirty. :banghead:
My ex and i used to own 2 dogs (a lab and a golden ret), and i actually cried when the lab passed away.

Tl;dr
Pets are awesome.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 1, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Neither am i, but NOT by choice. My family keeps on insisting that animals are dirty. :banghead:
> My ex and i used to own 2 dogs (a lab and a golden ret), and i actually cried when the lab passed away.
> 
> Tl;dr
> Pets are awesome.

Click to collapse



I also love them but my parents insist that they are unkeepable. 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## cascabel (Mar 1, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I also love them but my parents insist that they are unkeepable.
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.

Click to collapse



We're in the same situation then.  can't wait to get a place of my own.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 1, 2014)

cascabel said:


> We're in the same situation then.  can't wait to get a place of my own.

Click to collapse



I also. 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 1, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Take care of him.
> BTW I am not in pet things sorry.  ;-PX-P
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's okay pets are not for everyone they are a lot of work. I've always loved animals since I was a baby. My first cat was named belle and she used to sleep in my crib when I was a baby. I think I just developed my love for them from that. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 AM ----------

Cas and casc that will be awesome then when u guys have your own place. Animals love u unconditionally and are great companions. They have helped me through a lot of tough times in my life. Luckily my fiance loves animals Also 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 1, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I have 3 I have two cats and a Russian tortoise from Afghanistan. I want many many more but live in an apartment so I can only have 2 cats for now. I will be moving in the fall to buy a house and I really want to get a few more animals maybe 2 more cats and a doge. I got my tortoise from my vet cause his previous owner wasn't taking care of him and he got really sick. I used to work for my vet so he knew I would take care of the tortoise and give him the medicine and attention he needed to be healthy again. He's very healthy now but I still have to give him a vitamin shot in the back of his neck once a month.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



A dog can be a real pain at the beginning, but once he's grown, he'll be one of your best friends and will love you more than anything 
I would suggest a small dog or a peaceful one since you have cats 







cascabel said:


> Neither am i, but NOT by choice. My family keeps on insisting that animals are dirty. :banghead:
> My ex and i used to own 2 dogs (a lab and a golden ret), and i actually cried when the lab passed away.
> 
> Tl;dr
> Pets are awesome.

Click to collapse



All it takes is a little bit of convincing 
I tried convincing them for like 4 years and finally got one 
After that dog passed away, we got another one soon because they become a part of your life 

sent from my muffin


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 1, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's okay pets are not for everyone they are a lot of work. I've always loved animals since I was a baby. My first cat was named belle and she used to sleep in my crib when I was a baby. I think I just developed my love for them from that.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse




Nokia Belle 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 1, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I have 3 I have two cats and a Russian tortoise from Afghanistan. I want many many more but live in an apartment so I can only have 2 cats for now. I will be moving in the fall to buy a house and I really want to get a few more animals maybe 2 more cats and a doge. I got my tortoise from my vet cause his previous owner wasn't taking care of him and he got really sick. I used to work for my vet so he knew I would take care of the tortoise and give him the medicine and attention he needed to be healthy again. He's very healthy now but I still have to give him a vitamin shot in the back of his neck once a month.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Actually saw pics of the turtle and the 2 cool cats of yours. Pretty awesome too (the cats act like dogs)


I'm not a cat person that's fo sho but I like cats in general. I'm a huge dog lover. My dog is one of the reasons to keep me happy everyday.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 11:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------

I think my dog's part cow just because he eats grass.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 1, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> he eats grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wut? 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 1, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> A dog can be a real pain at the beginning, but once he's grown, he'll be one of your best friends and will love you more than anything
> I would suggest a small dog or a peaceful one since you have cats
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



Oh defiantly... We need a dog that's is small though I want a big one 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 1, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Actually saw pics of the turtle and the 2 cool cats of yours. Pretty awesome too (the cats act like dogs)
> 
> 
> I'm not a cat person that's fo sho but I like cats in general. I'm a huge dog lover. My dog is one of the reasons to keep me happy everyday.
> ...

Click to collapse



They eat grass if they have indigestion or stomach problems 
Quite a lot of dogs do it 

sent from my muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I think my dog's part cow just because he eats grass.
> 
> 
> [A gorilla dies for every smartphone.
> Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

Click to collapse



My dog eats grass when he's nauseas.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 1, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Actually saw pics of the turtle and the 2 cool cats of yours. Pretty awesome too (the cats act like dogs)
> 
> 
> I'm not a cat person that's fo sho but I like cats in general. I'm a huge dog lover. My dog is one of the reasons to keep me happy everyday.
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha Tuck my tortoise eats grass too 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 1, 2014)

My pet rock is into classical jazz

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 1, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Oh defiantly... We need a dog that's is small though I want a big one
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



You could get a friendly one like a golden retriever or a lab 
My favorite is a German Shepard because he is the most loyal breed and will probably die for you but it's risky keeping one 

sent from my muffin


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 1, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> You could get a friendly one like a golden retriever or a lab
> My favorite is a German Shepard because he is the most loyal breed and will probably die for you but it's risky keeping one
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



That's true I bet a golden retriever or lab would be good with my cats and son. German shepherds are awesome along with doberman pinschers but probably not with cats lol.

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 1, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> That's true I bet a golden retriever or lab would be good with my cats and son. German shepherds are awesome along with doberman pinschers but probably not with cats lol.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



You could train them to be, but if they get angry, you have to stay away because german shepards have a deadly bite 

sent from my muffin


----------



## shree_tejas (Mar 1, 2014)

Today I was just sleeping on my girl's lap when a dog just started to howl (like that heart wrenching one ) outside my house and I instantly remembered my own dog back home and started weeping like a kid. I miss him so much and whenever I go back home, he is the happiest one. 

*makes plans to go back home tomorrow*


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 1, 2014)

What's up frat. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up frat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello Axis, how are you?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Mar 2, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> What's up frat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup axis?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello Axis, how are you?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




I'm doing alright. 
You?






cascabel said:


> Sup axis?

Click to collapse



Not much. Just getting off work.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 2, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> I'm doing alright.
> You?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Axis what have u done to me lol. And that's just my e juice not all my mods, clearos, RBAs, RDAs and supplies. In fact here is some of my stuff lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

@Axis_Drummer 

Though I really appreciate u introducing me to the world of vaping. I've been off analogs now for over 2 months. Thank u

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Axis what have u done to me lol. And that's just my e juice not all my mods, clearos, RBAs, RDAs and supplies. In fact here is some of my stuff lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lmao. Dude you're starting a collection like mine 

Nice. Its become a hobby for me. Has been for almost a year now. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys, whatcha cookin

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 2, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hey guys, whatcha cookin
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup? 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## Groot (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi cas, I'm watching an nba game

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 2, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hi cas, I'm watching an nba game
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



National basketball association 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 2, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lmao. Dude you're starting a collection like mine
> 
> Nice. Its become a hobby for me. Has been for almost a year now.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha yup it's become a complete hobby for me. I really enjoy it... I've gotten much better at building coils but have yet to really get into DIY e juice like u. Soon 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 2, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Haha yup it's become a complete hobby for me. I really enjoy it... I've gotten much better at building coils but have yet to really get into DIY e juice like u. Soon
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



When you do you need to know whether your nicotine is PG or VG based, flavors PG or VG based, and sweetener is PG or VG based. It's very important to know these things before attempting to mix. Just a helping heads up my friend :thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 2, 2014)

Casanova said:


> National basketball association
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.

Click to collapse



You dont say? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 2, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> When you do you need to know whether your nicotine is PG or VG based, flavors PG or VG based, and sweetener is PG or VG based. It's very important to know these things before attempting to mix. Just a helping heads up my friend :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Much appreciated... Do u every go on the ECF forum? I spend more time on there then xda these days. 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## roofrider (Mar 2, 2014)

What do guys think about the S5? Looks like a fail to me.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 2, 2014)

roofrider said:


> What do guys think about the S5? Looks like a fail to me.

Click to collapse



It is a crap. 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## Groot (Mar 2, 2014)

roofrider said:


> What do guys think about the S5? Looks like a fail to me.

Click to collapse



Fail, excited to see the new htc one lel

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 2, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Fail, excited to see the all new htc one lel
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 2, 2014)

Band Aid 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 2, 2014)

roofrider said:


> What do guys think about the S5? Looks like a fail to me.

Click to collapse



About time you posted here. If you don't come online in hangouts soon, I am going to find you and I am going to spank you

And ya, band aid phone is a fail. It's just the S4 with a new design(which is awful), water and dust proof and a finger print sensor

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Mar 2, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> About time you posted here. If you don't come online in hangouts soon, I am going to find you and I am going to spank you
> 
> And ya, band aid phone is a fail. It's just the S4 with a new design(which is awful), water and dust proof and a finger print sensor
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All hail the mighty prawn. Your wish is my command, but i suck at obeying them. 
Hard to believe Samsung goofed up big time.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 2, 2014)

roofrider said:


> All hail the mighty prawn. Your wish is my command, but i suck at obeying them.
> Hard to believe Samsung goofed up big time.

Click to collapse



Lol -_-

And Samsung messing up wouldn't have much of an impact on its profit. The S series has become much like the iPhone now. It's got the power of brand and advertisement and most people don't bother reading reviews or checking specs. To most people, a phone is the part of style statement and S5 would obviously, be popular

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 2, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I'm gay
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.

Click to collapse



Ftfy 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Mar 2, 2014)

roofrider said:


> All hail the mighty prawn. Your wish is my command, but i suck at obeying them.
> Hard to believe Samsung goofed up big time.

Click to collapse



You. Hangouts. Now.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 2, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> I am a impotent.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2014)

hello world


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 2, 2014)

husam666 said:


> hello world

Click to collapse



Hello Jerry....

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hello Jerry....
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 3, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



:thumbup:/ ~~ \/

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 3, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hello Jerry....
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Hello Newman 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## Apex (Mar 3, 2014)

roofrider said:


> What do guys think about the S5? Looks like a fail to me.

Click to collapse



Samsuck. 

Done with them.

That is all...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 3, 2014)

Apex said:


> Samsuck.
> 
> Done with them.
> 
> That is all...

Click to collapse



This ^^^

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 3, 2014)

The S5 looks fkin horrible.
With more S-crap and stupid sensors for showing off.

I'm sticking with my S4 and when my contract ends I'll probably end up with Nokia or HTC.

I honestly don't use any S crap features except the IR blaster to scare the **** out of people by turning off their TV.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------

S4 was the last innovative thing that made me wow.

I'm pretty happy with my Windows 8.1 tablet and might move to windows platform once their services equate to google's.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 3, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Much appreciated... Do u every go on the ECF forum? I spend more time on there then xda these days.
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Every once in a while I will. But not often. I stay busy working 7 days a week and hardly have time to do much of anything lately. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 3, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Every once in a while I will. But not often. I stay busy working 7 days a week and hardly have time to do much of anything lately.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah well busy is good I'm glad to see that you guys are busy 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




deathnotice01 said:


> The S5 looks fkin horrible.
> With more S-crap and stupid sensors for showing off.
> 
> I'm sticking with my S4 and when my contract ends I'll probably end up with Nokia or HTC.
> ...

Click to collapse



Except for the IR blaster isn't a s-anything due to it being on many other phones and the HTC one was released before the s4. I personally don't like Samsung at all though I do have a s3 but acquired it in a trade for my n5. I loved my s2 but it seems these days they are more worried about beating Apple and they put out nothing but fancy crap no one well ever use but to show off. I like Windows but the app store is crap still 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 3, 2014)

Man, American Hustle didn't get ANYTHING in the Oscars  

Also, am I the only guy here who thinks Rush wasn't given the attention it deserves?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 3, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> The S5 looks fkin horrible.
> With more S-crap and stupid sensors for showing off.
> 
> I'm sticking with my S4 and when my contract ends I'll probably end up with Nokia or HTC.
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, the Note 2 was the last innovative thing to come from them.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 3, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> The S5 looks fkin horrible.
> With more S-crap and stupid sensors for showing off.
> 
> I'm sticking with my S4 and when my contract ends I'll probably end up with Nokia or HTC.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, much happy, such samsung, wowe phone

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Mar 3, 2014)

I didn't follow it closely but i felt the Note3 released in this year's CES was pretty good. It has a leather finish on the back i think.


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 3, 2014)

roofrider said:


> I didn't follow it closely but i felt the Note3 released in this year's CES was pretty good. It has a leather finish on the back i think.

Click to collapse



Not sure if slowpoke.jpg or genuinely asking a question...


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 3, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Not sure if slowpoke.jpg or genuinely asking a question...

Click to collapse



I would go with slowpoke

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Not sure if slowpoke.jpg or genuinely asking a question...

Click to collapse



Sup mate? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 3, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Sup mate?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wow!!  Are you mad??!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 3, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Wow!!  Are you mad??!!

Click to collapse



I say that all the time, nobody complains


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 3, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I say that all the time, nobody complains

Click to collapse



That a derogatory slang mate. Please refrain from suing it again!

Also..ohai


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> That a derogatory slang mate. Please refrain from suing it again!
> 
> Also..ohai

Click to collapse



No lawsuits were made...

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Mar 3, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> That a derogatory slang mate. Please refrain from suing it again!
> 
> Also..ohai

Click to collapse



I'm in Muricah, I'll sue whatever I feel like. freedoms.mp3 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 3, 2014)

veeman said:


> I'm in Muricah, I'll sue whatever I feel like. freedoms.mp3
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Doooooooooooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Groot (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys pls

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 4, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Guys pls
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi Eren Sup? 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 4, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Doooooooooooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!

Click to collapse



I need dat attorney to sue for moar cookies

>^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z


----------



## Groot (Mar 4, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Hi Eren Sup?
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.

Click to collapse



Hi cas sup?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 4, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Hi cas sup?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Great

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 4, 2014)

I can't change my avatar back to the muffin on both my phones for some reason 
Edit: it changed at last 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Mar 4, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> I can't change my avatar back to the muffin on both my phones for some reason
> Edit: it changed at last
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're scaring me.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola guys!

Good Morning 



Anyone here got hold of the Nokia Android? The UI looks similar to the Nokia ASHA series.




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 4, 2014)

Apex said:


> You're scaring me.

Click to collapse



Hey apex 
How's it going







funnypharmacist said:


> Hola guys!
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sup? 
I don't like the ui 
Doesn't suit Android 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 4, 2014)

Nokia + android would be a win win for me

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 4, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Nokia + android would be a win win for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Except Nokia + Google services won't happen and without the Play Store and all its applications, it's worthless

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 4, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Except Nokia + Google services won't happen and without the Play Store and all its applications, it's worthless
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You could root it and install play services 
I think a guy already did it 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 4, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> You could root it and install play services
> I think a guy already did it
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Was talking about the normal users. Without Play, it isn't going to have the impact Nokia had hoped for

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep praw but what if they incorporate it with nokia, it would be awesome

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 4, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Was talking about the normal users. Without Play, it isn't going to have the impact Nokia had hoped for
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The only things missing with play services are hangouts, g+ and other Gapps right? 
It might sell well and they do have alternatives 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 4, 2014)

Sup? Guys . I exchanged my s duos with my friend's s plus.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 4, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> The only things missing with play services are hangouts, g+ and other Gapps right?
> It might sell well and they do have alternatives
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hangouts
Google +
Google Photos
Play Services
Play Store
Google Keyboard
Google Launcher
Play Games which includes leaderboards and rankings
Play Music
Google Chrome
Google Drive
Play NewsStand
Google Now
Google Voice Search
And I am pretty sure I have missed many more. Its pretty much like a new OS, like Kindle. It doesn't support many of the APIs.




Eren Jaeger said:


> Yep praw but what if they incorporate it with nokia, it would be awesome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 4, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Hangouts
> Google +
> Google Photos
> Play Services
> ...

Click to collapse



There is a play store right? It's pretty pointless without a play store
How do you get apps then? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 4, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> There is a play store right? It's pretty pointless without a play store
> How do you get apps then?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Play Store isn't there. There is "Nokia store" or "X store" or something from what I know

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 4, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Play Store isn't there. There is "Nokia store" or "X store" or something from what I know
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well then I guess it's pretty pointless unless you know how to root 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 4, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Well then I guess it's pretty pointless unless you know how to root
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What have I been saying the last 10 posts? :| 
LOL

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 4, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> What have I been saying the last 10 posts? :|
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry 
I thought there was at least the play store 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 4, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I need dat attorney to sue for moar cookies
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow Xperia Z

Click to collapse



Yes cookies evil. Must be sued in Texas.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

I want that HTC M8 or a new flagship Lumia. I still got 6 months to decide



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 4, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Yes cookies evil. Must be sued in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 4, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Sup? Guys . I exchanged my s duos with my friend's s plus.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



congratz.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 4, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Sup? Guys . I exchanged my s duos with my friend's s plus.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait is the S Duos much newer?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 4, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wait is the S Duos much newer?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Yeah S plus is old 
Wonder why he would exchange


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 4, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wait is the S Duos much newer?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



it is newer but not better. and not has development in xda and custom roms  and its good now (better than s dous)

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 4, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> it is newer but not better. and not has development in xda and custom roms  and its good now (better than s dous)
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Ah ok hmmmm 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 4, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> it is newer but not better. and not has development in xda and custom roms  and its good now (better than s dous)
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse





^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 





darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah S plus is old
> Wonder why he would exchange

Click to collapse











DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wait is the S Duos much newer?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse













Sent from my bloody katana.

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




abdo jouma said:


> congratz.
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dev support for dual sim phones suck



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 4, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Dev support for dual sim phones suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree 
Even moto g dual sim is lacking support 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 4, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Dev support for dual sim phones suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the possible reason of that? 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 4, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> What is the possible reason of that?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Android do not support dual sim. Natively 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Mar 4, 2014)

Or maybe because not many people have dual aim versions......

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> That a derogatory slang mate. Please refrain from suing it again!
> 
> Also..ohai

Click to collapse



Gotcha. 

Hi yourself 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 4, 2014)

Back to my xperia x8 for the rest of my life! Dang I'll miss the kitkat roms

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Mar 4, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Back to my xperia x8 for the rest of my life! Dang I'll miss the kitkat roms
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that, What happened?


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 5, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Sorry to hear that, What happened?

Click to collapse



His girlfriend took back her phone.

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## Groot (Mar 5, 2014)

Lol guys I'm just facing the reality, it is hers and i have to be thankful for the moments with kitkat, made possible by her... It's good while it lasted though

Sent from my E151


----------



## cascabel (Mar 5, 2014)

Isn't afi working on kk? If he can release at least an omni you're good to go.


----------



## Groot (Mar 5, 2014)

Pretty impossible, he cant even make a fully working 4.2.2 rom for x8 lol

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> Pretty impossible, he cant even make a fully working 4.2.2 rom for x8 lol
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Lol you reminded me of the good old days 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 5, 2014)

What do you mean? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow this moto G is amazing and KitKat feels so good coming from gingerbread

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Mar 5, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Sup? Guys . I exchanged my s duos with my friend's s plus.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Some friend you have. S plus for S duos. Its a double win for you, got rid of the S Duos ( I had that phone) and got a s plus for it :thumbsup:


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------

@jeff hey buddy! 

@DN01 you getting another one?



Has anyone seen the tj around?



By the way your honest opinions about amzer cases. Are those really worth all that money?




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

@jeff hey buddy! 

@DN01 you getting another one?



Has anyone seen the tj around?



By the way your honest opinions about amzer cases. Are those really worth all that money?




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

@jeff hey buddy! 

@DN01 you getting another one?



Has anyone seen the tj around?



By the way your honest opinions about amzer cases. Are those really worth all that money?




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 5, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Some friend you have. S plus for S duos. Its a double win for you, got rid of the S Duos ( I had that phone) and got a s plus for it :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



So much repost

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey funny 

Congrats on the new phone Shadow 

>^·^< Sent From MEOW G2


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 5, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wow this moto G is amazing and KitKat feels so good coming from gingerbread
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



congratz. hope you like it 

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2014)

Eren Jaeger said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



When people were trying to port gingerbread to the touch pro 2 and it could barely run

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 5, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey funny
> 
> Congrats on the new phone Shadow
> 
> >^·^< Sent From MEOW G2

Click to collapse



Thanks 







abdo jouma said:


> congratz. hope you like it
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



I love it 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone knows some website where I can get good cases? India.


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 5, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Anyone knows some website where I can get good cases? India.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Milk cases,  beer cases,  legal cases,    cast aluminum cases,  lost cases,  found cases....?? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Milk cases,  beer cases,  legal cases,    cast aluminum cases,  lost cases,  found cases....??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Phone cases, troll 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 5, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Milk cases,  beer cases,  legal cases,    cast aluminum cases,  lost cases,  found cases....??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No silly a Head case 

>^·^< Sent From MEOW G2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Mar 5, 2014)

Reminder that I haven't died yet.

- Amp Milk


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Mar 5, 2014)

Wolf Pup said:


> Reminder that I haven't died yet.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Hi

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 5, 2014)

Wolf Pup said:


> Reminder that I haven't died yet.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



And...?


----------



## shree_tejas (Mar 6, 2014)

Martin Garrix. Proxy. Free Download. Out NOW!


If anyone is interested in EDM that is..
And I'm having a " WAR OF THE DJs " competition tonight and its the finals.  Doing an electrohouse set opening with a mashup of my own. Did the editing of the mashup last night! No one has heard it. Excited like crazy!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 6, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Milk cases,  beer cases,  legal cases,    cast aluminum cases,  lost cases,  found cases....??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Suitcase.







funnypharmacist said:


> Some friend you have. S plus for S duos. Its a double win for you, got rid of the S Duos ( I had that phone) and got a s plus for it :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably at the end of 2014 I'll get a new phone.

The current options are LAME.




[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




TeeJay!! said:


> Martin Garrix. Proxy. Free Download. Out NOW!
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in EDM that is..
> And I'm having a " WAR OF THE DJs " competition tonight and its the finals.  Doing an electrohouse set opening with a mashup of my own. Did the editing of the mashup last night! No one has heard it. Excited like crazy!

Click to collapse




Good luck!
Rock dem beeeeeaches.







Wolf Pup said:


> Reminder that I haven't died yet.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Are you sure?



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## shree_tejas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks DN :beer:


----------



## Groot (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello

Sent from my E151


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wolf Pup said:


> Reminder that I haven't died yet.
> 
> - Amp Milk

Click to collapse



Me either, but one can hope it'll be soon.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Mar 6, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Phillip pls... 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## cascabel (Mar 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> Phillip pls...
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



I like how he changed his nick to suit our needs


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 6, 2014)

I got me new galaxy s4.
Congratulations to me

But guy is anyone good in math to help me plz.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> I got me new galaxy s4.
> Congratulations to me
> 
> But guy is anyone good in math to help me plz.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask your S4 for help :|

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 7, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> I got me new galaxy s4.
> Congratulations to me
> 
> But guy is anyone good in math to help me plz.
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcum to da club.




Also now we have Phil we need a Bob.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## boborone (Mar 7, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Welcum to da club.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 7, 2014)

boborone said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's you !






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 7, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> I got me new galaxy s4.
> Congratulations to me
> 
> But guy is anyone good in math to help me plz.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow......... check your PM.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 7, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> I got me new galaxy s4.
> Congratulations to me
> 
> But guy is anyone good in math to help me plz.
> ...

Click to collapse



What help? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> What help?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Guess you were right
The boards were easy until now 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 7, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Guess you were right
> The boards were easy until now
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am always right. Its why my name is Prawesome. I am awesome 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 7, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> I am always right. Its why my name is Prawesome. I am awesome
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Prawns+Awesome= Prawsome.




        Awesome Pra = Prawsome.
    


Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 7, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> I am always right. Its why my name is Prawesome. I am awesome
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No prawns. No.






boborone said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're more of a dennis than bob.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## boborone (Mar 7, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> You're more of a dennis than bob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 7, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Prawns+Awesome= Prawsome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I keep a low profile on the internet and I don't like it when people call my real name in xda. Would love it if you edited it out. Only the people who are close to me on the internet know my real name and I had like to keep it that way

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 7, 2014)

I got my GCSE results yesterday.
Chemistry IGCSE: A
English Language IGCSE: C
Screw English gcse! :banghead: Well, at least I passed ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 7, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> I got my GCSE results yesterday.
> Chemistry IGCSE: A
> English Language IGCSE: C
> Screw English gcse! :banghead: Well, at least I passed ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to post here again. But LOL! How u manage to pass Chemistry when ur weak in english?!?! 

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 7, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Sorry to post here again. But LOL! How u manage to pass Chemistry when ur weak in english?!?!
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



My English is perfect. I just hate writing essays and crap.. Especially when I have to write it by hand.

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## cascabel (Mar 7, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> My English is perfect. I just hate writing essays and crap.. Especially when I have to write it by hand.
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



I've always loved essays. You just have to make it sound smart even if you have no clue what you're talking about. Lol. Aand i abhor chem. Give me physics anytime.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 7, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I've always loved essays. You just have to make it sound smart even if you have no clue what you're talking about. Lol. Aand i abhor chem. Give me physics anytime.

Click to collapse



Yeah I much prefer physics. I got a better grade in it with less work anyway 

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## cascabel (Mar 7, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yeah I much prefer physics. I got a better grade in it with less work anyway
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Lol. Grats on the chem results, though. That subject sucks imo.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 7, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Lol. Grats on the chem results, though. That subject sucks imo.

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 7, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> My English is perfect. I just hate writing essays and crap.. Especially when I have to write it by hand.
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Lol same here. Im not writing those sort of exams right now(currently in grade 9) but next year I will write IGCSE. Still though I get in 60 percentage. But in Computer I get 70 percentage. 

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Mar 7, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> I got me new galaxy s4.
> Congratulations to me
> 
> But guy is anyone good in math to help me plz.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure,what do you need help with?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 8, 2014)

Sup guys

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 8, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Sup guys
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Eren? Is that you?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, hi pizza, 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 8, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Yes, hi pizza,
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Why the name change? 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Mar 8, 2014)

Nothing just some new style lol, my name is too long and i want a 1 word username 

Sent from my E151


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 8, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Nothing just some new style lol, my name is too long and i want a 1 word username
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Phillip :|

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Groot (Mar 8, 2014)

Rohin pls

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 8, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Phillip :|
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Bob or Jim or ****



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 8, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Bob or Jim or ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or Vase or Ginayne

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 8, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Or Vase or Ginayne
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I won't name someone after a flower pot. Or a flower or pot ?


[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 8, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I won't name someone after a flower pot. Or a flower or pot ?
> 
> 
> [A gorilla dies for every smartphone.
> Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

Click to collapse



You didn't get it. Did you? Just check our hangout ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 8, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> You didn't get it. Did you? Just check our hangout ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I read it. I'm subliminally hypnotizing you



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Jaistah (Mar 8, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> -_- I wasn't even talking to you in the first place.
> 
> A tablet + keyboard and mouse is just as or more portable than a laptop. Believe me, I own one
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Using Android as a replacement for laptop is indeed out of the question, unless you just play low end games in your laptop. Even a linux user would have to go through certain conditions to port programs into apps or adjust to lose efficiency on certain android apps compared to legacy desktop programs. It isn't designed that way,  even the iconia w4 which runs windows 8.1 still falls behind replacing a decent netbook. But this technology is on its way,  android for one will evolve to better heights as it keeps improving itself to compete on an endusers needs.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 8, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I won't name someone after a flower pot. Or a flower or pot ?
> 
> 
> [A gorilla dies for every smartphone.
> Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

Click to collapse



I'm gonna name my son Marijuana ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jaistah said:


> Using Android as a replacement for laptop is indeed out of the question, unless you just play low end games in your laptop. Even a linux user would have to go through certain conditions to port programs into apps or adjust to lose efficiency on certain android apps compared to legacy desktop programs. It isn't designed that way,  even the iconia w4 which runs windows 8.1 still falls behind replacing a decent netbook. But this technology is on its way,  android for one will evolve to better heights as it keeps improving itself to compete on an endusers needs.

Click to collapse



Replacing a decent netbook?

Like what? 

The Atom Baytrail performs the same as a first gen i3-U CPU. (With only 200 differences in multicore and single core performance)

It boots windows 8 in less than 10 seconds and can handle multitasking with ease. Netbooks can't run CS6, Oblivion, Civ5 but the Baytrails can.

I own an Acer W4 which I repleaced my Nexus 7 2013 with and the only complaint I have is that it can't run skyrim over 20fps but that's too much to ask for a tablet with this price and portablity.

I flash firmwares with a tablet and create android developments with VTS and encounter 0 problems. I'd like to see any android or apple tablet do that or come even close.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Jaistah (Mar 8, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Replacing a decent netbook?
> 
> Like what?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I was able to use iconia w4 and its interface and compared with my Toshiba Satellite NB15t
And while it does pretty much what a tablet should do,  it can't compare to performance(besides battery),  ie..  Storage,  multi-tasking(running multiple legacy desktop apps from w4 shows sluggishness(probably because of ram usage which it lacks). 

My point being from the previous post,  plugging-in a keyboard and mouse on an android ta ket won't simply replace a laptop experience. 

Oh and yes i have cs6 installed and working perfectly including outlook.


----------



## Groot (Mar 8, 2014)

Halo guys

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Jaistah said:


> I was able to use iconia w4 and its interface and compared with my Toshiba Satellite NB15t
> And while it does pretty much what a tablet should do,  it can't compare to performance(besides battery),  ie..  Storage,  multi-tasking(running multiple legacy desktop apps from w4 shows sluggishness(probably because of ram usage which it lacks).
> 
> My point being from the previous post,  plugging-in a keyboard and mouse on an android ta ket won't simply replace a laptop experience.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I can't get good performance with VMware workstation as well.

I agress It's not meant to be a powerhouse replacement







Philomena said:


> Halo guys
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I don't play halo ????

Also morning! Mr.Crisis kid



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Syntaxer (Mar 9, 2014)

Help him! http://www.mistygames.org/wearewithyouleo/


----------



## Groot (Mar 9, 2014)

Why crisis? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 9, 2014)

Crysis > Halo
Why? I don't have an Xbox

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Mar 9, 2014)

That's not what he meant lol

Sent from my E151


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2014)

Somehow, I don't like both Halo and Crysis

Assassin Creed(old ones) and Arkham series fte

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Somehow, I don't like both Halo and Crysis
> 
> Assassin Creed(old ones) and Arkham series fte
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Crysis was alright
Assassin's Creed 2 was a masterpiece and arkham city was an amazing game
Didn't like arkham asylum that much but it was good

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Morning frat 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 9, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Crysis > Halo
> Why? I don't have an Xbox
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have Crysis 2 on PC but I never installed it yet :-/

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Crysis was alright
> Assassin's Creed 2 was a masterpiece and arkham city was an amazing game
> Didn't like arkham asylum that much but it was good
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Assassins Creed trilogy with Ezio was truly amazing. Especially Brotherhood, Revelations was ok. AC3 was crap and I haven't played AC4 yet
Arkham City was indeed a great game. Haven't played Arkham Asylum. Arkham Origins had a very nice story and it was wonderful how they tied all the characters together but it didn't have anything new in the gameplay. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 9, 2014)

Arkham Knight is gonna be awesome!  I loved all arkham games

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------




Tezlastorme said:


> I have Crysis 2 on PC but I never installed it yet :-/
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Its hard :/

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 9, 2014)

PC gamers 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Assassins Creed trilogy with Ezio was truly amazing. Especially Brotherhood, Revelations was ok. AC3 was crap and I haven't played AC4 yet
> Arkham City was indeed a great game. Haven't played Arkham Asylum. Arkham Origins had a very nice story and it was wonderful how they tied all the characters together but it didn't have anything new in the gameplay.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



AC3 was good. I too haven't tried AC4 because I'm pretty sure it will lag on my comp
I haven't tried origins yet but I want to 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 9, 2014)

Origins is awesome but much similar to arkham city except for some bugs....

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 9, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> AC3 was good. I too haven't tried AC4 because I'm pretty sure it will lag on my comp
> I haven't tried origins yet but I want to
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No it isn't. AC3 is the worst assassins creed release to date

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> No it isn't. AC3 is the worst assassins creed release to date
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



IMO, AC was the worst
I would say AC3 and brotherhood are equal, then ACR, then AC2 
AC2 had the best storyline

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 9, 2014)

I had bad experiences with AC2. So I never bothered to install AC3.

Arkham Asylum was an awesome game, never tried other Arkham games.

Also COD MW3 Special Ops is better than any FPS I've tried so far but the campaign story was meh.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 9, 2014)

FIFA 14 is the best game. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2014)

^I hope you are kidding me

I am going to try Arkham Asylum soon. It's the only Arkham game I haven't played

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 10, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> FIFA 14 is the best game.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Silly Korean 

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 10, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> ^I hope you are kidding me
> 
> I am going to try Arkham Asylum soon. It's the only Arkham game I haven't played
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am definitely not kidding you, it's the best game. 



Tezlastorme said:


> Silly Korean
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Korean? I am not Korean, I am an American.


----------



## Groot (Mar 10, 2014)

Suppp guus

Sent from my E151


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 10, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Suppp guus
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I thought Gus Fring was dead?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> I am definitely not kidding you, it's the best game.
> 
> 
> 
> Korean? I am not Korean, I am an American.

Click to collapse



No, it isn't. Its a sports game. Sports games can't be best games 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 10, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Suppp guus
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Philomena from that hamster anime??

I forgot anime name

Sent from my Slim katana.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 10, 2014)

Skyrim - best.game.ever

Anyone who oppose is considered an enemy of the empire and shall be hanged, drawn, quartered and executed without trial.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Mar 10, 2014)

^well slenderman is so much better than it

Sent from my E151


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 10, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> No, it isn't. Its a sports game. Sports games can't be best games
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1
I don't like sports games 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 10, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> No, it isn't. Its a sports game. Sports games can't be best games
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why can't?


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 10, 2014)

LewisGauss said:


> Why can't?

Click to collapse



Because its a sport game. It doesn't need a story. All it needs to do is make it realistic

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 10, 2014)

Prawesome said:


> Because its a sport game. It doesn't need a story. All it needs to do is make it realistic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This does not even make sense.  Never mind.


----------



## hanisod (Mar 10, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Bob or Jim or ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That moment when you see the name **** and you know absolutely it's just a name, but your imagination takes you somewhere else....


Why the name Philomena though?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2014)

Skyrim = 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Mar 10, 2014)

Also, recently I feel in love with Fallout 3

I do realize its an old game
Still quite good, but I hate some bugs in it xD

I love Crysis, the story was short but impressive, 2 and 3 besides a special edition

I didn't like Skyrim. I don't like this kind of games :/

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 10, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Skyrim =
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



?







hanisod said:


> Also, recently I feel in love with Fallout 3
> 
> I do realize its an old game
> Still quite good, but I hate some bugs in it xD
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I didn't like fallout 3. The intro was too long and once you got to the outside nothing much happened except crap.


I still firmly believe Skyrim is the best.game.ever



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------




hanisod said:


> That moment when you see the name **** and you know absolutely it's just a name, but your imagination takes you somewhere else....
> 
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



What do you have against ****? He's a nice guy albeit the misunderstood Jack in the beanstack while choking a bishop.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## hanisod (Mar 10, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Well I didn't like fallout 3. The intro was too long and once you got to the outside nothing much happened except crap.
> 
> 
> I still firmly believe Skyrim is the best.game.ever

Click to collapse



Yeah, the story is just dark and sad :/(too dark that some fanfics in the brony fandom is based upon the "Wasteland" environment) and the game is a bit too gimmicky somehow

Is Titanfall out yet? That game looks darn good



> What do you have against ****? He's a nice guy albeit the misunderstood Jack in the beanstack while choking a bishop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#iseewhatyoudidthere

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 10, 2014)

The amazing Spiderman(PC game) is soooooooo Amazing! *-*

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Mar 10, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 10, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Hey BD
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Sup hani

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Mar 11, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup hani
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh nothing, just holding up. What about you?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi hani and BD

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Long time no see

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello frat :beer:

>^·^< Sent From MEOW G2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 11, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hello frat :beer:
> 
> >^·^< Sent From MEOW G2

Click to collapse



Hey 

sent from my muffin


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 11, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hello frat :beer:
> 
> >^·^< Sent From MEOW G2

Click to collapse



Hello sir Jeff

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 11, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello sir Jeff
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey  Pizza is my favourite food 

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 11, 2014)

Sup people.




Also, this guy...

'Flappy Bird' creator says he's considering bringing his game back http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/11/5...r-says-hes-considering-bringing-his-game-back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 11, 2014)

shahrukhraza said:


> Sup people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I KNEW IT! Him removing the flappy bird it was all a publicity stunt! Why would he do it anyway? I mean flappy bird already had so many downloads.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey Ichi 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Mar 11, 2014)

Kira said:


> Wow. You knew it? You knew it, you really knew it! You must be some kind of marketing analysis genius! Praise be to you, one who kneweth. To be in your presence is incredible. I could die happy now, because you knew it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love it josy

Sent from my E151


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 11, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Love it josy
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Philome...what the...??? 

What's with you people and changing your usernames every other week?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Philome...what the...???
> 
> What's with you people and changing your usernames every other week?

Click to collapse



Insecurity

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 12, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Insecurity
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree...


----------



## veeman (Mar 12, 2014)

If you feel secure on the internet, you're going to have a bad time. :|

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------




Kira said:


> Wow. You knew it? You knew it, you really knew it! You must be some kind of marketing analysis genius! Praise be to you, one who kneweth. To be in your presence is incredible. I could die happy now, because you knew it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You still remember Olivia, Rachael, and Rebekah. :angel: 

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




Kira said:


> Wow. You knew it? You knew it, you really knew it! You must be some kind of marketing analysis genius! Praise be to you, one who kneweth. To be in your presence is incredible. I could die happy now, because you knew it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You still remember Olivia, Rachael, and Rebekah. :angel:


----------



## Groot (Mar 12, 2014)

Vee pls, no need to double the posting

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 12, 2014)

Kira said:


> Wow. You knew it? You knew it, you really knew it! You must be some kind of marketing analysis genius! Praise be to you, one who kneweth. To be in your presence is incredible. I could die happy now, because you knew it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shut up and go back to your cave you gender confused pickle.

I call you pickle.







shahrukhraza said:


> Sup people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idiot. He was playing the "I don't want to be famous because it's ruining my life and I realize money is not everything" cliche. Now no one cares.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## husam666 (Mar 12, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Shut up and go back to your cave you gender confused pickle.
> 
> I call you pickle.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He was just playing feed me attention 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Mar 12, 2014)

husam666 said:


> He was just playing feed me attention
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ooh ooh I used to love that game ;D

Anyways, sup frat? Been a while

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 12, 2014)

husam666 said:


> He was just playing feed me attention
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I love Feed Me, but never heard that track.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## husam666 (Mar 12, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> I love Feed Me, but never heard that track.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



That's because it's a game not a track

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 12, 2014)

husam666 said:


> That's because it's a game not a track
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



'twas a joke. Feed Me is an edm artist.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello guys

Sent from my E151


----------



## shree_tejas (Mar 13, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> 'twas a joke. Feed Me is an edm artist.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



And he is good. :thumbup:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Hey

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi dark, how are you?

Sent from my E151


----------



## hanisod (Mar 13, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> And he is good. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



And I second that


Hey y'all

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shree_tejas (Mar 13, 2014)

Tab 3 7'0 doesn't have 4.4.2???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hi dark, how are you?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I'm good. Almost done studying
You?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 13, 2014)

Sup? Frat

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 13, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Sup? Frat
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi casanova.
Whats up

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Hi casanova.
> Whats up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Fine

Exams are coming early because of elections.

Sent from my Slim katana.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 13, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> Tab 3 7'0 doesn't have 4.4.2???

Click to collapse



My mom's tab 2 10.1 also doesn't have 4.4.2.

Samsux sucks at legacy and low-end device support



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2014)

Sup yo

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Mar 13, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> My mom's tab 2 10.1 also doesn't have 4.4.2.
> 
> Samsux sucks at legacy and low-end device support
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It isn't under legacy and low-end device here on XDA though


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup yo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey BD 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Mar 13, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Sup yo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey yo

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## roofrider (Mar 13, 2014)

Kira said:


> ..
> Yes, I changed my awesome name. But I am still the same guy... Only I can kill you by writing your name in my death note. ☺
> Names you can call me are, but not necessarily limited to: Ichigo, Ichi, Itchy, Joseph, Josephine, Hosef, Jose, Josepho, Josepho1997, Urahara, Jessica, jessie, Olivia, Racheal, Rebekah, that hot kid, that really cool kid, the Pokemon master, the chosen one, the sexiest guy on earth, master, senpai, the sexist chick on earth, mojo jojo, that weird kid, hermit, it, and God.

Click to collapse



You missed Pennywise!


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Hey BD
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Hi




hanisod said:


> Hey yo
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse




Yo
Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Mar 13, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> 'twas a joke. Feed Me is an edm artist.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



What's edm? 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> What's edm?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Electrical Dance Music

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> What's edm?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



electrolytes dying monthly...


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 13, 2014)

veeman said:


> What's edm?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



EDdie Money

>^·^< Sent From MEOW G2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 14, 2014)

Keira, please...

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How's it going? 

Also today is the last exam so I can finally get up late again and be free

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 14, 2014)

Keira pls

Sent from my E151


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 14, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Keira pls
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



High five!

Keira needs to stick as a name.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 14, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> High five!
> 
> Keira needs to stick as a name.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey 

Sent from my Xperia Z using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Groot (Mar 14, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> High five!
> 
> Keira needs to stick as a name.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi sir Jeremy, yes! Keira so much bettah!

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 14, 2014)

Does this happens only in India or phones gets stolen from pockets in public transport everywhere? 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Does this happens only in India or phones gets stolen from pockets in public transport everywhere?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Everywhere.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Groot (Mar 14, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Does this happens only in India or phones gets stolen from pockets in public transport everywhere?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Very rampant in my country

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Does this happens only in India or phones gets stolen from pockets in public transport everywhere?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My girlfriend had that experience. 

Also another time our 3 phones got nabbed forcefully while on public transit. Good thing all of them were dumbphones



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------




Philomena said:


> Very rampant in my country
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I know.

Rule #1 never take out your expensive smartphone in public areas and transportation. I never take my phone out, way too risky



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




Philomena said:


> Very rampant in my country
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I know.

Rule #1 never take out your expensive smartphone in public areas and transportation. I never take my phone out, way too risky



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




Philomena said:


> Very rampant in my country
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I know.

Rule #1 never take out your expensive smartphone in public areas and transportation. I never take my phone out, way too risky



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Mar 14, 2014)

Even i have an x8 I'm still afraid to take it out

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 14, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Even i have an x8 I'm still afraid to take it out
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I used to own a Galaxy Y and did the same thing. 

Thieves ain't picky, they'll steal any phone here



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Mar 14, 2014)

Even a grandma with an old nokia 3310 can't survive in here, a lot of desperation from a lot of poor people here.

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 14, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Even a grandma with an old nokia 3310 can't survive in here, a lot of desperation from a lot of poor people here.
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Yup, the harsh realities of life



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 14, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Even a grandma with an old nokia 3310 can't survive in here, a lot of desperation from a lot of poor people here.
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



/note to self. Never go to whatever country the yellow blob is from 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lol guys I got a science admission in my school. I can't believe it because lots of smart people didn't get it

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 14, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol guys I got a science admission in my school. I can't believe it because lots of smart people didn't get it
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Congrats :thumbup:

>^·^< Sent From MEOW G2


----------



## cascabel (Mar 14, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Even a grandma with an old nokia 3310 can't survive in here, a lot of desperation from a lot of poor people here.
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse






deathnotice01 said:


> I used to own a Galaxy Y and did the same thing.
> 
> Thieves ain't picky, they'll steal any phone here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now you two know why i keep my x8 and w8 as media players. Honestly, pickpockets are the least of our problems here in manila. Me and my cousin cousin both chased thieves, but my cousin was lucky. He managed to catch up. 

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Lol guys I got a science admission in my school. I can't believe it because lots of smart people didn't get it
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It means you're at least as smart as them. NEVER underestimate yourself. Grats. :beer:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Congrats :thumbup:
> 
> >^·^< Sent From MEOW G2

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> Now you two know why i keep my x8 and w8 as media players. Honestly, pickpockets are the least of our problems here in manila. Me and my cousin cousin both chased thieves, but my cousin was lucky. He managed to catch up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks guys 
Guess I did underestimate myself. I was so sure my name wouldn't be on the list but it was and wow it was a shock

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Mar 14, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol guys I got a science admission in my school. I can't believe it because lots of smart people didn't get it
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Congratz AJ 







cascabel said:


> Now you two know why i keep my x8 and w8 as media players. Honestly, pickpockets are the least of our problems here in manila. Me and my cousin cousin both chased thieves, but my cousin was lucky. He managed to catch up.

Click to collapse



Back in Egypt
I asked my Egyptian friend about the art of pickpocketing on a motorbike xD

In Egypt it's the same condition, and they're not afraid to use guns too, Syria also, where a far relative of mine got stabbed. Oh, how far desperation can drive people to do bad things :/

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cascabel (Mar 14, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Congratz AJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True. It's sad and frustrating. It's the same here.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 14, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Thanks guys
> Guess I did underestimate myself. I was so sure my name wouldn't be on the list but it was and wow it was a shock
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Told u that u would do great. Your a smart guy and gonna go far 

>^·^< Sent From MEOW G2


----------



## cascabel (Mar 14, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Told u that u would do great. Your a smart guy and gonna go far
> 
> >^·^< Sent From MEOW G2

Click to collapse



You're* 
Juggles is contagious.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 14, 2014)

cascabel said:


> You're*
> Juggles is contagious.

Click to collapse



That's tinky not juggles ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## veeman (Mar 14, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> /note to self. Never go to whatever country the yellow blob is from
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That's racist!

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




jRi0T68 said:


> Keira, please...
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



It's Olivia :|


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 14, 2014)

veeman said:


> That's racist!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:what::what::what:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascabel (Mar 14, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> That's tinky not juggles ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Both of them then.







M_T_M said:


> :what::what::what:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You should be moderating. Slacking off again? :what:


----------



## veeman (Mar 14, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> :what::what::what:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You said a color. That's racist. D:

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 14, 2014)

veeman said:


> You said a color. That's racist. D:
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Wtf would you know, you're bamboo!

/plantism

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 14, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wtf would you know, you're bamboo!
> 
> /plantism
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly.... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Mar 15, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wtf would you know, you're bamboo!
> 
> /plantism
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, it's racist to call people bamboo..


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 15, 2014)

Tapatalk got all the WhatsApp emojis

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 15, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Tapatalk got all the WhatsApp emojis
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only Tapatalk 4.x?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 15, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Only Tapatalk 4.x?
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah 


Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 15, 2014)

Can you see that image? It doesn't load on my phone

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 15, 2014)

I can see it fine

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 15, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Dude, it's racist to call people bamboo..

Click to collapse







*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Mar 15, 2014)

It's racist to not call a bamboo a bamboo either  

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow I never knew so many people love racing here. Hello racists



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 15, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can you see that image? It doesn't load on my phone
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes...

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Groot (Mar 15, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Wow I never knew so many people love racing here. Hello racists
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You also love racing? Racist...

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 15, 2014)

Philomena said:


> You also love racing? Racist...
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



And look how racist this is about California banning black cars.

http://techcrunch.com/2009/03/26/california-may-ban-black-cars/



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 15, 2014)

California is a very silly state.

So is New Jersey

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Mar 15, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> And look how racist this is about California banning black cars.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2009/03/26/california-may-ban-black-cars/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why?! Black cars are cool!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Mar 15, 2014)

Black cars rule the automobile world! Racist calpornia is racist

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> California is a very silly state.
> 
> So is New Jersey
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't forget Texas or Arizona



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## ronnie498 (Mar 15, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Don't forget Texas or Arizona
> 
> [A gorilla dies for every smartphone.
> Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

Click to collapse



Texas isn't a bad place to be


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 15, 2014)

ronnie498 said:


> Texas isn't a bad place to be

Click to collapse



Not bad at all.... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> California is a very silly state.
> 
> So is New Jersey
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You wouldn't want BD to see that post

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 15, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> And look how racist this is about California banning black cars.
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2009/03/26/california-may-ban-black-cars/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Android Pizza said:


> California is a very silly state.
> 
> So is New Jersey
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



As a California resident, I feel confident that this will never happen.

The effort in regulating it is far more resource intensive than the paint's reflectivity.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Mar 15, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Wtf would you know, you're bamboo!
> 
> /plantism
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Specist!!! Burn you!! >

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




Kira said:


> Ohio > 49 other "states"
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



*48

If Ohio is the best America can offer, we're going to be part of Canada. :|


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey guys. What's good?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi axis, nothing much, you? Morning guys

Sent from my E151


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hi axis, nothing much, you? Morning guys
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Good morning
It's probably morning only for us or right now only for me

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 16, 2014)

It's noon in here now

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 16, 2014)

Any WP user here?  My friend just launched his app on windows store and wanted some feedback...

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 16, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Any WP user here?  My friend just launched his app on windows store and wanted some feedback...
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup.
App about what ?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello frat, what's going on?


----------



## cascabel (Mar 16, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Hello frat, what's going on?

Click to collapse



Sup devstaff. Long time. Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 16, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Sup devstaff. Long time. Where have you been hiding?

Click to collapse



I've been busy as always with different projects and so, how about you?


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 16, 2014)

YO EVERYONE


----------



## Groot (Mar 16, 2014)

Sup guys

Sent from my E151


----------



## funnypharmacist (Mar 16, 2014)

Got a new android tablet, a very cheap one, but serves my purpose of big screen to read books on kindle . Ubislate 7Cx and i am the first one to root it (no one else bought it i guess.) now writing a tut about it.


Edit Tut ready! My first rooting tutorial


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 16, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Got a new android tablet, a very cheap one, but serves my purpose of big screen to read books on kindle . Ubislate 7Cx and i am the first one to root it (no one else bought it i guess.) now writing a tut about it.
> 
> 
> Edit Tut ready! My first rooting tutorial

Click to collapse



It uses a Allwinner SoC right?

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Mar 17, 2014)

devstaff said:


> It uses a Allwinner SoC right?
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Not sure about the model I own.




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 17, 2014)

Happy holi guys

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Mar 17, 2014)

Holi what

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Holi what
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Holi crap

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey there frat, time to do some tests for 3-4 hours... :/

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 17, 2014)

Good luck fred and hello husam!

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 17, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Good luck fred and hello husam!
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Just finished that test and I got a feeling that I've failed the test.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 17, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Holi what
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



A festival of colors

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Mar 17, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Just finished that test and I got a feeling that I've failed the test.
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Be optimistic man, who knows, you might get the highest score

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 17, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Be optimistic man, who knows, you might get the highest score
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



No, I don't think so. It's a unprepared test anyways.so there was no way to prepare for it...

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2014)

devstaff said:


> No, I don't think so. It's a unprepared test anyways.so there was no way to prepare for it...
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We all been there, hopefully you will pass

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 17, 2014)

husam666 said:


> We all been there, hopefully you will pass
> @
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I will pass for sure but I'm sure I won't get a good grade on that test.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Well, I will pass for sure but I'm sure I won't get a good grade on that test.
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Grades are only a measure of how good can you repeat what you heard/read

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Mar 17, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Grades are only a measure of how good can you repeat what you heard/read
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This.


----------



## veeman (Mar 17, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Grades are only a measure of how good can you repeat what you heard/read
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Often called learning :|


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 17, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Grades are only a measure of how good can you repeat what you heard/read
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, yeah, I gotta agree with that.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Well, yeah, I gotta agree with that.
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



At the end of the day it's what learnt is what matters, they won't ask you in the Job interview how much you got on subject x, they will ask you some trivial things about it

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 18, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> A festival of colors
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So it must be nice day to get stoned eh. Bring the pot on! Colours here me comes.







husam666 said:


> At the end of the day it's what learnt is what matters, they won't ask you in the Job interview how much you got on subject x, they will ask you some trivial things about it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



True.
They don't care as long as you do the job.
The thing on education is you learn to apply what you've studied.

Intelligence doesn't determine sucess neither does grades define your intelligence.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## shree_tejas (Mar 18, 2014)

My senior's Nexus 4 navigation keys ain't working. What problem  do you think it is?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2014)

TeeJay!! said:


> My senior's Nexus 4 navigation keys ain't working. What problem  do you think it is?

Click to collapse



Navigation keys malfunction

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Mar 18, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Navigation keys malfunction
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 18, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Navigation keys malfunction
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You don't say?

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 18, 2014)

Good night frat, also please add me to the Google Hangouts group...


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 18, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Good night frat, also please add me to the Google Hangouts group...

Click to collapse



what group? add me too 

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Apex (Mar 18, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> So it must be nice day to get stoned eh. Bring the pot on! Colours here me comes.
> 
> 
> [A gorilla dies for every smartphone.
> Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Mar 19, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Good night frat, also please add me to the Google Hangouts group...

Click to collapse



I thought I did that yesterday?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## funnypharmacist (Mar 19, 2014)

Have we shut down the concept of ToT. 


Was I the only one who had to sing while eating a raw onion.




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 19, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Have we shut down the concept of ToT.
> 
> 
> Was I the only one who had to sing while eating a raw onion.
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought it was deadly who ate the onion



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 19, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I thought it was deadly who ate the onion
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And I did a ToT also a while ago...

Anyhow, good morning frat.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 19, 2014)

I hope that by  changing my username it would also be a sign of ToT

Sent from my E151


----------



## cascabel (Mar 19, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I thought it was deadly who ate the onion
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spiritfyre too, iirc. Can't remember the correct way to spell his nick. Unfortunately, those fine examples of pledge dedication are now gone.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sup frat

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi dark

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> Spiritfyre too, iirc. Can't remember the correct way to spell his nick. Unfortunately, those fine examples of pledge dedication are now gone.

Click to collapse



Wut is iirc?

Sent from my E151


----------



## shree_tejas (Mar 19, 2014)

If I remember correctly.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hi dark
> 
> Sent from my E151
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



imotionally irritated rat circus



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Mar 19, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hi dark
> 
> Sent from my E151
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Intra infantile rat conglomerate


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 19, 2014)

Good afternoon frat, what's goin on?


----------



## cascabel (Mar 19, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Good afternoon frat, what's goin on?

Click to collapse



We're discussing acronyms.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 19, 2014)

cascabel said:


> We're discussing acronyms.

Click to collapse



Ah ok, interesting , I'm very pissed off at Sony so I'm trying to get a answer from them but it's hard 

This is my post on their Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/sonymobile/posts/10152279156968390?notif_t=like


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 19, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Ah ok, interesting , I'm very pissed off at Sony so I'm trying to get a answer from them but it's hard
> 
> This is my post on their Facebook:
> https://www.facebook.com/sonymobile/posts/10152279156968390?notif_t=like

Click to collapse



But please...really tell them how you feel and don't hold back!!! :silly:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 19, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> But please...really tell them how you feel and don't hold back!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Then it would be a complete havoc, I'm really pissed off at Sony because they don't want to upgrade the device, fix the bugs or atleast provide us with a unlocked bootloader :/


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 19, 2014)

Such speed I got In college PC 






Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 19, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Such speed I got In college PC
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows XP 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Windows XP
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Teh best!!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 19, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Teh best!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I genuinely like Vista better than XP.

*hides*

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I genuinely like Vista better than XP.
> 
> *hides*
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Come here and give me a hug

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 19, 2014)

Such troll, much sad

Wut is iirc again?

Sent from my E151


----------



## hanisod (Mar 19, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Teh best!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse








Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shahrukhraza (Mar 19, 2014)

Sup people. How's the world

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 20, 2014)

Kira said:


> Don't do it! It's a trap! RohinZaraki just wants to eat you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know recall it, thanks josy 

Sent from my E151


----------



## veeman (Mar 20, 2014)

Philomena said:


> I know recall it, thanks josy
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Iirc, your name is Philip.

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 20, 2014)

veeman said:


> Iirc, your name is Philip.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Lol, no it isn't.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Windows XP
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I said that its not mine, we use it just for the superfast internet 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 20, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Then it would be a complete havoc, I'm really pissed off at Sony because they don't want to upgrade the device, fix the bugs or atleast provide us with a unlocked bootloader :/

Click to collapse



the xperia C bootloader can't be unlocked 
lol I did some research about it because I thought of buying it. You could've bought an xperia SP or the Moto G

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 20, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Such speed I got In college PC
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In past I got 10 mb/s. In my old windows xp 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 20, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> the xperia C bootloader can't be unlocked
> lol I did some research about it because I thought of buying it. You could've bought an xperia SP or the Moto G
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I couldn't research it cuz I couldn't go online and look stuff up at the time when I bought it.

Also, piece of **** Sony deleted my post on their wall...

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 20, 2014)

Kira said:


> I'm going insane. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mad brah

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 20, 2014)

i iz impressed.



Sent from my Iconia W4-820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 20, 2014)

Tapatalk for windows 8 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Mar 20, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> i iz impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iconia W4-820 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wantz thiz

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## veeman (Mar 20, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Lol, no it isn't.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I know dat ? ?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Kira said:


> I'm going insane. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We already established you were insane ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 21, 2014)

Sup frat?

Sent from my Slim katana.


----------



## veeman (Mar 21, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Sup frat?
> 
> Sent from my Slim katana.

Click to collapse



Sup Cas?


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 21, 2014)

veeman said:


> Sup Cas?

Click to collapse



Good
What about you?

Sent from my Slim katana.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 21, 2014)

FRYDAY!



Sent from my Iconia W4-820 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Mar 21, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> We already established you were insane ?
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse




I was about to say that. 




veeman said:


> Sup Cas?

Click to collapse




Yes? 




deathnotice01 said:


> FRYDAY!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Iconia W4-820 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep. Already celebrating here. I'll be waking up grumpy tomorrow.


----------



## veeman (Mar 21, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I was about to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So many Cas D:

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 22, 2014)

Kira said:


> Hey guys. Sorry, I can't talk right now.

Click to collapse



Sigh.... 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Groot (Mar 22, 2014)

Kira said:


> Hey guys. Sorry, I can't talk right now.

Click to collapse



Of course, cuz you type

Sent from my E151


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 22, 2014)

Can you guys tell me a good backup app for non rooted phones that will backup data too? I want to root my phone but I don't want to lose all my app data, especially the games I spent hours on 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 22, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can you guys tell me a good backup app for non rooted phones that will backup data too? I want to root my phone but I don't want to lose all my app data, especially the games I spent hours on
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Carbon 

>^·^< Sent From MEOW G2

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 AM ----------

I'm away for 4 days and only 5 pages :sly: I haz disappointz

>^·^< Sent From MEOW G2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 22, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can you guys tell me a good backup app for non rooted phones that will backup data too? I want to root my phone but I don't want to lose all my app data, especially the games I spent hours on
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Helium

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## funnypharmacist (Mar 22, 2014)

Nitrogen


Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 22, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Nitrogen
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oxygen

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 22, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Oxygen
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hydrogen

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kira said:


> Hey guys. Sorry, I can't talk right now.

Click to collapse



That was the ToT that DevStaff did. And I did it too but crappily ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Mar 22, 2014)

Argon

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 22, 2014)

Neon

Sent from my Slim katana.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 22, 2014)

Guys, pls

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 22, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Guys, pls
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## cascabel (Mar 22, 2014)

Get back on topic here in off topic or i'll call the cops.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 22, 2014)

Since when does this thread have a topic?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 22, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Since when does this thread have a topic?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sence he said that.
About an hour from now 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## LewisGauss (Mar 22, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Guys, pls
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



Have you tried the sushi grade tuna?

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 22, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Hydrogen
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sulfuricacid


----------



## Apex (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## luqman98 (Mar 23, 2014)

Apex said:


>

Click to collapse



Fine here


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 23, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Sulfuricacid

Click to collapse



Hydrochloric Acid

Sent from my Slim katana.

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------




Apex said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey Apex see op its incorrectly edited.

Sent from my Slim katana.

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------




Apex said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey Apex see op its incorrectly edited.

Sent from my Slim katana.


----------



## Apex (Mar 23, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Hydrochloric Acid
> 
> Sent from my Slim katana.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 23, 2014)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2644827
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my Slim katana.


----------



## veeman (Mar 23, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Since when does this thread have a topic?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You're too young to understand.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 23, 2014)

veeman said:


> You're too young to understand.

Click to collapse



Ssup?

Sent from my Slim katana.


----------



## Apex (Mar 23, 2014)

Kira said:


> Two animal posts? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Mar 23, 2014)

Apex said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tryna catch ridin furry. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey guys 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 23, 2014)

Those foreign posters should pledge

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 23, 2014)

I am back to pledge here.?

Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## Groot (Mar 23, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I am back to pledge here.?
> 
> Sent from my Slim Muffin.

Click to collapse



Have you got a permission? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 23, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Have you got a permission?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



No?
Can I pledge?

Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 23, 2014)

Kira said:


> As pledge master I must inform you that you still have to wait 2 months before you're allowed the chance to pledge.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



?
Much waitin

Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## cascabel (Mar 23, 2014)

Kira said:


> As pledge master I must inform you that you still have to wait 2 months before you're allowed the chance to pledge.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



But to be considered to be allowed to wait two months to be allowed to pledge takes 2 months, not counting holidays.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello Guys!!

Hope you remember my rabbits, Cyto and Plasm I renamed them. 




Sent from my Nokia Lumia 525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 23, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello Guys!!
> 
> Hope you remember my rabbits, Cyto and Plasm I renamed them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A new pic?

Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone know how to jailbreak iphone 4s ios 7.1

Plz guys 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 23, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Anyone know how to jailbreak iphone 4s ios 7.1
> 
> Plz guys
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



http://iphone-developers.com/showthread.php?t=199272

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 23, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> http://iphone-developers.com/showthread.php?t=199272
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



That what i got 


أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## roofrider (Mar 23, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello Guys!!
> 
> Hope you remember my rabbits, Cyto and Plasm I renamed them.

Click to collapse



They are Cytoplasm now? What did you do to them?


----------



## veeman (Mar 24, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> That what i got
> 
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Haha, fuken REKT!

---------- Post added at 11:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------




Casanova said:


> I am back to pledge here.?
> 
> Sent from my Slim Muffin.

Click to collapse



no


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 24, 2014)

veeman said:


> no

Click to collapse



Yes
?
Sent from my Slim Muffin.

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

 @veeman 
You're just jealous of me.

Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## Groot (Mar 24, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Yes
> ?
> Sent from my Slim Muffin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one on earth is capable of being" jealous " on you

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 24, 2014)

Philomena said:


> No one on earth is capable of being" jealous " on you
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



? How?

Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## Groot (Mar 24, 2014)

I dont know,  ask yourself  

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 24, 2014)

?
I didn't get an answer.

Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## Groot (Mar 24, 2014)

Idgaf then

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 24, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello Guys!!
> 
> Hope you remember my rabbits, Cyto and Plasm I renamed them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you turn them into visious godzilla bunny hybrids?

I saw them on facebook by the way. They look absolutely adorable



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Mar 24, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Idgaf then
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



No one does. Not even himself.


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 24, 2014)

cascabel said:


> No one does. Not even himself.

Click to collapse



??
How ?

Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 24, 2014)

cascabel said:


> No one does. Not even himself.

Click to collapse



Much confused.
Much talking in riddles.
So wow.


It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sup

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 24, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Sup
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nothin'...you?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Nothin'...you?

Click to collapse



Not much.

I see your post count is now 16,728.. cool  :good:


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 25, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Not much.
> 
> I see your post count is now 16,728.. cool  :good:

Click to collapse



is that....good?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> is that....good?

Click to collapse



It means you're on the spam mobile


----------



## veeman (Mar 25, 2014)

Kira said:


> My real name is Jessica.
> Edit: Dang it! I forgot all about that anime! Dang it!
> 
> The truth! I'm really a girl!

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHHA, YOU REKT EVERYONE :laugh: 

#lolsohard


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 25, 2014)

veeman said:


> HAHAHAHHA, YOU REKT EVERYONE :laugh:
> 
> #lolsohard

Click to collapse



Le random veeman hashtags[emoji18]

Sent from my Slim Muffin.

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------




Kira said:


> DBZ! Anybody?

Click to collapse



I 




         A secret



         I am Goku. 
    




Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## Groot (Mar 25, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Le random veeman hashtags[emoji18]
> 
> Sent from my Slim Muffin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Le random casanova thinks he's awesome by starting sentences with "le" 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 25, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Le random casanova thinks he's awesome by starting sentences with "le"
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I am awesome because I am Casanova.[emoji18]

Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## Groot (Mar 25, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I am awesome because I am Casanova.[emoji18]
> 
> Sent from my Slim Muffin.

Click to collapse



No you're not casanova' you're ?

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

Damn SwiftKey, i typed Umesh and it displayed poop instead

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------

Damn SwiftKey, i typed Umesh and it displayed poop instead

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 25, 2014)

Philomena said:


> No you're not casanova' you're ?
> 
> Sent from my E151
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatever

Sent from my Slim Muffin.


----------



## Groot (Mar 25, 2014)

Hhhehehehe

Sent from my E151


----------



## cascabel (Mar 25, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hhhehehehe
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Here are 7 internetz for you.


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 25, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Here are 7 internetz for you.

Click to collapse



Sup cascaballs?



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Mar 25, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Sup cascaballs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm okay. What's new with you?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I'm okay. What's new with you?

Click to collapse



Nothing worth mentioning

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prawesome (Mar 25, 2014)

Philomena said:


> No you're not casanova' you're ?
> 
> Sent from my E151
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pawn.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 25, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I'm okay. What's new with you?

Click to collapse



I have a new pimple in my back. 
Except that there's nothing new



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## funnypharmacist (Mar 25, 2014)

roofrider said:


> They are Cytoplasm now? What did you do to them?

Click to collapse





deathnotice01 said:


> Did you turn them into visious godzilla bunny hybrids?
> 
> I saw them on facebook by the way. They look absolutely adorable
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Attaching some images. The summer has begun and it gets upto 50 degree celsius here so they are not in the cage anymore, they just roam around in the house now.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 25, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Attaching some images. The summer has begun and it gets upto 50 degree celsius here so they are not in the cage anymore, they just roam around in the house now.

Click to collapse



Doesn't go higher than 36 degrees here 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Mar 25, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Attaching some images. The summer has begun and it gets upto 50 degree celsius here so they are not in the cage anymore, they just roam around in the house now.

Click to collapse



When do you get to eat them?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2014)

veeman said:


> When do you get to eat them?

Click to collapse



In due time Beeman, in due time...







darkshadow246 said:


> Doesn't go higher than 36 degrees here
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is indoor temp. Outdoors probably 35-37




[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 26, 2014)

Good morning frat, hows it going?



deathnotice01 said:


> This is indoor temp. Outdoors probably 35-37
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not too bad, I would love to have those outdoor temperatures here...

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey fredrik, I'm just fine, chilling and ready to study later for an exam tomorrow

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 26, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hey fredrik, I'm just fine, chilling and ready to study later for an exam tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Hey, well, I've got exams for 6-7 more weeks... New ones every week

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 26, 2014)

That's not cool

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 26, 2014)

Philomena said:


> That's not cool
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Nope, it's not cool at all. 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 26, 2014)

Fup suckers? 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 26, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Fup suckers?
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



*fap

I'm fine I guess and you?

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 26, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Fup suckers?
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Doing great, you?

Sent from my E151


----------



## cascabel (Mar 26, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Fup suckers?
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



So you still remember your xda username and password, eh?


----------



## Groot (Mar 26, 2014)

Hhhehehe

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Mar 26, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hhhehehe
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Teehee

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 26, 2014)

cascabel said:


> So you still remember your xda username and password, eh?

Click to collapse



Nope, know my username. Not a clue on my password 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Apex (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday to me. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy 102th birthday!



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday sir Apex! 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Mar 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy birthday brother. How many decades have you been roaming this planet? :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy birthday apex  

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol it's my birthday too 
Happy birthday 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Mar 26, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lol it's my birthday too
> Happy birthday
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to you, too. :beer:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Happy birthday to you, too. :beer:

Click to collapse



Thanks man 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_disturbed (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy birthday to @Apex and @darkshadow246
:beer::beer::beer:

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2014)

mike_disturbed said:


> Happy birthday to @Apex and @darkshadow246
> :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> -----------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 26, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy birthday

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sup frat 

Happy birthday Apex
Happy birthday shadow


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Apex and Darkshadow!

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## veeman (Mar 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday bro. Have a good one.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to you also


----------



## Groot (Mar 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy birthday! More birthdays to come and best wishes! God bless

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, birthday people


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Happy Birthday, birthday people

Click to collapse



A very merry unbirthday to you!

Zach, dark, happy birthday. Don't worry, tomorrow you can keep celebrating your unbirthday like the rest of us.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> A very merry unbirthday to you!
> 
> Zach, dark, happy birthday. Don't worry, tomorrow you can keep celebrating your unbirthday like the rest of us.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unbirthday? that's new, very funny

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Unbirthday? that's new, very funny
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5FC6E5Gh4E

It's from Alice in Wonderland.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5FC6E5Gh4E
> 
> It's from Alice in Wonderland.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've never seen the movie/read the book.. Same to most fairy tale stories... 

I guess my childhood sucked lol


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse











ironman38102 said:


> Happy Birthday Apex and Darkshadow!
> 
> It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse











oloepoczta said:


> Happy Birthday Apex and Darkshadow!
> Lots of good ideas!
> And good event!!

Click to collapse











veeman said:


> Happy Birthday bro. Have a good one.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











jRi0T68 said:


> A very merry unbirthday to you!
> 
> Zach, dark, happy birthday. Don't worry, tomorrow you can keep celebrating your unbirthday like the rest of us.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











husam666 said:


> Happy Birthday, birthday people

Click to collapse



Thanks guys 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------

Also thanks for the title Apex 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday Shadow. Err...
Do you prefer to be called Dark or Shadow for short?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 27, 2014)

Happy birthday @darkshadow246  and @Apex too! Are I'm late?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 27, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Happy Birthday Shadow. Err...
> Do you prefer to be called Dark or Shadow for short?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Idk lol any of them and thanks 







luqman98 said:


> Happy birthday @darkshadow246  and @Apex too! Are I'm late?
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess our birthdays are over  
But thanks bro [emoji1]

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2014)

Happy birthday guys :beer:

>^·^< Sent From MEOW G2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 27, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Happy birthday guys :beer:
> 
> >^·^< Sent From MEOW G2

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Mar 27, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I've never seen the movie/read the book.. Same to most fairy tale stories...
> 
> I guess my childhood sucked lol

Click to collapse



Even as an adult, Alice is something worth seeing (the old cartoon version). It's actually fairly twisted. My wife has figured that her life is much like the movie, and analyzed who in her life is which character.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good morning 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 27, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Even as an adult, Alice is something worth seeing (the old cartoon version). It's actually fairly twisted. My wife has figured that her life is much like the movie, and analyzed who in her life is which character.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Alice in  Wonderland scared the crap out of me as a kid

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 27, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Alice in  Wonderland scared the crap out of me as a kid
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



?



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Mar 27, 2014)

I cried on Tarzan... 

Happy birthday also to darkshadow!!! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 27, 2014)

Philomena said:


> I cried on Tarzan...
> 
> Happy birthday also to darkshadow!!!
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



First movie I cried about was Bambi when I was 6. 
Stupid deer and stupid touching story



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Mar 27, 2014)

Damn gorilla papa of Tarzan

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Even as an adult, Alice is something worth seeing (the old cartoon version). It's actually fairly twisted. My wife has figured that her life is much like the movie, and analyzed who in her life is which character.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide]o Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



I'll keep that in mind

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 28, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Alice in  Wonderland scared the crap out of me as a kid
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



I thought it was the most spectacular thing I had ever seen as a kid 

>^·^< Sent From MEOW G2


----------



## veeman (Mar 28, 2014)

Movies weren't around when I was a kid. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 28, 2014)

veeman said:


> Movies weren't around when I was a kid.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



How old are you ?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## veeman (Mar 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> How old are you ?
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



18 Plutonian years


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> How old are you ?
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



You do realize he's joking right? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 28, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> You do realize he's joking right?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know he is joking but i just wanted to know how old are him 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------




veeman said:


> 18 Plutonian years

Click to collapse



I dont know why but i imagined that you have 20-23 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Groot (Mar 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> I know he is joking but i just wanted to know how old are him
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Veeman is 15 <3

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 04:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 AM ----------

@RohinZaraki @cascabel

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2696968

Sent from my E151


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 28, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Veeman is 15 <3
> 
> Sent from my E151
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## cascabel (Mar 28, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Veeman is 15 <3
> 
> Sent from my E151
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, saw that yesterday. Want to try it but it still has too many bugs. No wi-fi is a no-go for me. 
Let me know how the ram management is when you try it.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 28, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Yeah, saw that yesterday. Want to try it but it still has too many bugs. No wi-fi is a no-go for me.
> Let me know how the ram management is when you try it.

Click to collapse



What is cpu of this device ?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> What is cpu of this device ?
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك منgalaxy s4

Click to collapse



Snapdragon MSM7x27 chipset, 600mhz single core,  Adreno GPU.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 28, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Snapdragon MSM7x27 chipset, 600mhz single core,  Adreno GPU.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Armv6 ?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

---------- Post added at 03:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------

If yes.
I think this spec. Are similar to galaxy mini ?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Armv6 ?
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. But X8 spots less RAM than Mini.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Groot (Mar 29, 2014)

@cascabel ram management is better than minicm10 lol, but i reverted to cm10.2 because of wifi

Sent from my E151


----------



## veeman (Mar 29, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Veeman is 15 <3
> 
> Sent from my E151
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm 18 :l

You're confusing me with josie. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Groot (Mar 29, 2014)

veeman said:


> I'm 18 :l
> 
> You're confusing me with josie.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



We're the same then!  

Sent from my E151


----------



## Groot (Mar 29, 2014)

Keira please

Sent from my E151


----------



## veeman (Mar 29, 2014)

Kira said:


> I'm not 15. :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



14 then. Jeez...


----------



## Groot (Mar 29, 2014)

veeman said:


> 14 then. Jeez...

Click to collapse



Maybe 16?

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 29, 2014)

4.4 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 29, 2014)

IAmNice said:


> Is the X8 still alive?
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes it is.

But galaxy mini stell live and jumbing with kitkat omni and cm 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## cascabel (Mar 29, 2014)

IAmNice said:


> Is the X8 still alive?
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Barely. Thanks to yair. How are you man?

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




abdo jouma said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> But galaxy mini stell live and jumbing with kitkat omni and cm
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Galaxy mini has similar hardware, right? How much ram?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes but mini has 256 or 325 mb ram. But as I said my s4 is a little faster than my mini with kitkat 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 29, 2014)

IAmNice said:


> Im fine how are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey, you ! 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Groot (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey IAmNice long time no see... Yep, been using the x8 for 2 years now  

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hey IAmNice long time no see... Yep, been using the x8 for 2 years now
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



2 years is enough for a carrier upgrade 

Try Globe, they have the biggest (but still small) selection of phones and have fast approval rates.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Mar 30, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> 2 years is enough for a carrier upgrade
> 
> Try Globe, they have the biggest (but still small) selection of phones and have fast approval rates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah no plans for it, i have no budget for it... Hi dn

Sent from my E151


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 30, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Nah no plans for it, i have no budget for it... Hi dn
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



i suggest you to keep your money and then buy a good thing 

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 30, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Nah no plans for it, i have no budget for it... Hi dn
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Hello 
A shallchabge evening to you.





[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 30, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Nah no plans for it, i have no budget for it... Hi dn
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Shallchabge

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## cascabel (Mar 30, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Shallchabge
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



Shallchabge toga party!  :beer:


----------



## Groot (Mar 30, 2014)

Damn typo lol, shall change!!! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## RohinZaraki (Mar 30, 2014)

IAmNice said:


> Me?
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You've already forgotten me :/

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Groot (Mar 30, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> You've already forgotten me :/
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X

Click to collapse



</3

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Mar 31, 2014)

sup people?



Sent from my Iconia W4-820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello dn, doing fine here, you? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 31, 2014)

Sup yo?


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi BD, Eren here if you remember... 
Nothing much here, you? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Frozen(movie) is awesome! 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi gogeta

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi there 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2014)

One of my previous teachers has sent me like 7 candy crush saga invites in like a week and it's kinda annoying. What do I do? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Mar 31, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> One of my previous teachers has sent me like 7 candy crush saga invites in like a week and it's kinda annoying. What do I do?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Uninstall the game because it sucks. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Groot (Mar 31, 2014)

@Gogeta do you wanna build a snowman? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2014)

veeman said:


> Uninstall the game because it sucks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



I don't have the game and I don't want to either. I get invites from him like almost everyday and it can get annoying 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Frozen(movie) is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I beg to differ.

*hides*

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Apr 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> *hides*
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol. Frozen is good, imho. Good twist to the Ice Queen. My only complaint is that they didn't focus on Elsa's personality and struggles(?) as much as i'd like.













Happy April Fools. :beer:


----------



## veeman (Apr 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> *hides*
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The fact that you have to beg says a lot about the movie. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 2, 2014)

Philomena said:


> @Gogeta do you wanna build a snowman?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



It doesn't have to be a snowman 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 2, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> I don't have the game and I don't want to either. I get invites from him like almost everyday and it can get annoying
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is clearly him laying the groundwork to get you into his candy van.

There won't be any candy, there never is.

If there is candy, it will be laced.

You need to contact Chris Hanson.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Apr 2, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> This is clearly him laying the groundwork to get you into his candy van.
> 
> There won't be any candy, there never is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lolcat.jpg

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Apr 2, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> It doesn't have to be a snowman
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go away Gogeta

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 2, 2014)

Sup frat 

>^·^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 2, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sup frat
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2014)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Not much bro just trying to get through this night shift job at the refinery on the cat cracker. How are u?

>^·^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 3, 2014)

Cough.... sup peeps, long time since I've last been on XDA.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi krauzz, i saw you when i was just lurking the thread, how are you? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 3, 2014)

Pretty good, I remember I deleted Tapatalk and today I was like "Hmm I wonder what's going on XDA :?"

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 3, 2014)

Lol, a lot have been happening lately, especially in this thread

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 3, 2014)

You're Eren Jaeger/Mass Starvation? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 3, 2014)

So you do remember me, yes sir, pleasure to meet you again 

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 3, 2014)

Yup, I remember when you joined the X8 OT. I'm an E15 ex user too. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 3, 2014)

Hahahaha, I've been using x8 for 4 years already

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 3, 2014)

I had it since 2010 till last summer, replaced with an iPhone (Yes iPhone, hate me I DARE YOU CHICKEN WING) then bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8 inch. And yeah it's all good now.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 3, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> I had it since 2010 till last summer, replaced with an iPhone (Yes iPhone, hate me I DARE YOU CHICKEN WING) then bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8 inch. And yeah it's all good now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








>^·^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Apr 3, 2014)

Lol haha, hi sir jeff

Sent from my E151


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Not much bro just trying to get through this night shift job at the refinery on the cat cracker. How are u?
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Busy like a bee during bee season (whenever that is...) at work and real lifge mate. How's teh feline world now days? :cyclops:


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 3, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^·^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Y u do dis. :C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 3, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> Y u do dis. :C
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Coz I wand zat

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 4, 2014)

Good morning frat, what are you people up to?

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

Good morning, hmm I'm up to eat my breakfast. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 4, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, seriously?

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

Well actually, I indeed have an iPhone but I'm on my tab atm. I just changed the signature so I can troll around. xD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 4, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> Well actually, I indeed have an iPhone but I'm on my tab atm. I just changed the signature so I can troll around. xD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah ok.

Fffuuu, just dropped my phone and now there is a big ugly dent.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

I fixed it now. Btw what device are you on?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 4, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> I fixed it now. Btw what device are you on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Xperia C

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

@devstaff that's what the fake iPhone signature was meant to be. :evil:





Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 4, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> @devstaff that's what the fake iPhone signature was meant to be. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aha, I understand.

Gotta order a case for this phone because I hate dents and chips at the edges. I almost cracked the screen this time, as it landed right on the edge of the glass.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

Alright, I'm off fkr breakfast then off to work. Cya later frat.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> I had it since 2010 till last summer, replaced with an iPhone (Yes iPhone, hate me I DARE YOU CHICKEN WING) then bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 8 inch. And yeah it's all good now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I also have an iPhone 4s.
Still use my S4 as a daily driver.

But the 4s is used mostly for calling and texting



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## cascabel (Apr 4, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I also have an iPhone 4s.
> Still use my S4 as a daily driver.
> 
> But the 4s is used mostly for calling and texting
> ...

Click to collapse



Used to have a 3gs. Now we're complete. iPhone shall take over xda. :sly:


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

cascabel said:


> iPhone shall take over xda. :sly:

Click to collapse



It is.... so beautiful! D;
Edit: Mike just renamed me to Riir. Just letting you know.
-Krauzz

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi krauzz lol

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

Sup

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 4, 2014)

Riir said:


> Sup
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Salad


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Salad

Click to collapse



Are you okay?


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Are you okay?

Click to collapse



With cucumbers.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 4, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Are you okay?

Click to collapse



Very much so...why? :cyclops:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Very much so...why? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



You said salad instead of anything that's made of meat or pizza


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 4, 2014)

Someone said my name?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Someone said my name?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no, robot pizza is full of bolts and engine oil


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 4, 2014)

husam666 said:


> You said salad instead of anything that's made of meat or pizza

Click to collapse



Well..if it helps, I'm about to eat some Butter Chicken and Chicken Boti with freshly made naan...:highfive::victory:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Well..if it helps, I'm about to eat some Butter Chicken and Chicken Boti with freshly made naan...:highfive::victory:

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 4, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

Eggs with bacon

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2014)

Riir said:


> Eggs with bacon
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you forgot spam


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 4, 2014)

husam666 said:


> you forgot spam

Click to collapse



Eggs with bacon and spam

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 4, 2014)

I love pizza

Sent from my E151


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 4, 2014)

Philomena said:


> I love pizza
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I love Android 
Then we love Android puzaa :*

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Groot (Apr 4, 2014)

Okey

Sent from my E151


----------



## veeman (Apr 5, 2014)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Groot (Apr 5, 2014)

Beeman please

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 5, 2014)

MIKE! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]





Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 5, 2014)

Riir said:


> MIKE! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He must've needed to access you profile to change your name. Cool avatar, btw. :thumbup:


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 5, 2014)

Woho, finally got a Xperia Z1 Compact 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations fredrik! Have fun with it! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 5, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Woho, finally got a Xperia Z1 Compact
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice! How is it? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 5, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Congratulations fredrik! Have fun with it!
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse




Thanks! 






darkshadow246 said:


> Nice! How is it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fast, smooth and simply awesome 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 5, 2014)

Philomena said:


> I love pizza
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



I love you too

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I love you too
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm eating pizza right now 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 5, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What did you do to the xperia C? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, i meant the food, but same goes through with a.p as well lol... (no homo) 
@devstaff cheers for the new device! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 5, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> What did you do to the xperia C?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm going to sell it

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 5, 2014)

devstaff said:


> I'm eating pizza right now
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why are you eating him noooo poor @Android Pizza 
And congrats on the new device, I got a Z1 too but it's the bigger version. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 5, 2014)

Riir said:


> Why are you eating him noooo poor @Android Pizza
> And congrats on the new device, I got a Z1 too but it's the bigger version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pizza party!!!

Also, all your z1's are belong to me.


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 5, 2014)

devstaff said:


> I'm going to sell it
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Congratz for the z1 compact it is great device 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Congratz for the z1 compact it is great device
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, I hope I will like this device


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 5, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Also, all your z1's are belong to me.

Click to collapse


@devstaff Let's murder this Z1 kidnapper! :evil:



Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 5, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Thank you very much, I hope I will like this device

Click to collapse



What is the cpu ??

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> What is the cpu ??
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse


http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z1_compact-5753.php


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> What is the cpu ??
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



A 2,2Ghz Krait 400 with a Adreno 330 GPU.

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 5, 2014)

Wooooow amazing device its specs. Better than my s4 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 5, 2014)

Actually, Z1 Compact's specs are the same as the normal Z1, the screen size is just different.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 5, 2014)

Riir said:


> Actually, Z1 Compact's specs are the same as the normal Z1, the screen size is just different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And this what samsung and htc must do for ther "mini" phones.
But in this side sony is the best

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> But in this side sony is the best
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse








Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 5, 2014)

: ))))))))))))
Thats my bro. 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 5, 2014)

Good night Frat, I'll go watch some TV.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 5, 2014)

Riir said:


> Good night Frat, I'll go watch some TV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good night

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 5, 2014)

Riir said:


> Why are you eating him noooo poor @Android Pizza
> And congrats on the new device, I got a Z1 too but it's the bigger version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse











cascabel said:


> Pizza party!!!
> 
> Also, all your z1's are belong to me.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if I should be flattered or scared.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Apr 6, 2014)

Man, the newbies have taken over this thread... 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> Man, the newbies have taken over this thread...
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



Hi veeman ^_^

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## veeman (Apr 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Hi veeman ^_^
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Hey, wazzup?


----------



## Groot (Apr 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> Man, the newbies have taken over this thread...
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



I feel the same too, they should pledge now

Sent from my E151


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 6, 2014)

I shaved for the first time...... 
Now I feel ashamed of stepping out of the house 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 6, 2014)

Lol, you must be one hairy guy

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> I shaved for the first time......
> Now I feel ashamed of stepping out of the house
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wat ashamed? 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Apr 6, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> I shaved for the first time......
> Now I feel ashamed of stepping out of the house
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah yes, the first shave. Tomorrow you'll remember it like it was only yesterday.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 6, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Wat ashamed?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I look completely different now 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not a newb  I was just too inactive.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 6, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> I look completely different now
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you shave your face off?


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 6, 2014)

Riir said:


> I'm not a newb  I was just too inactive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They are not taking about you. See you are from jun 2013. that mean you are not new.
That's my opinion 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> They are not taking about you. See you are from jun 2013. that mean you are not new.
> That's my opinion
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Actually, I've been on XDA since early 2012, just made this account a bit later.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Busy like a bee during bee season (whenever that is...) at work and real lifge mate. How's teh feline world now days? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



I'm doing great empty. Started my new job as a union boilermaker and I'm on a turn around art the refinery working 7 days a week 12 hours a day. So dis Kitteh iz tired but making a bunch of money. Tomorrow is Sunday so it's double time so basically I'll get 24 hours pay in one day. Working midnights though so I'm just getting off work now. 

>^·^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

Congrats on the new job Jeff.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> I look completely different now
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pics or it didn't happen 

And OHAI 

>^·^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 05:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 AM ----------




Riir said:


> Congrats on the new job Jeff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank u 

>^·^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Apr 6, 2014)

Good luck jeff, and take care always! Congratulations! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 6, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> And OHAI
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't really take selfies so I don't have pics before  
And sup? 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 6, 2014)

Take it for your comrades in this frat mate

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 6, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Good luck jeff, and take care always! Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



This  ^^

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

Me and @Android Pizza






Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Good luck jeff, and take care always! Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Thank u bro 

>^·^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 06:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> This  ^^
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey pizza 

Thank u also 

>^·^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 6, 2014)

Congratz jeff 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Congratz jeff
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Thank u much my friend

>^·^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 6, 2014)

Riir said:


> Me and @Android Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Add android logo to android pizza

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Add android logo to android pizza
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



I found this picture on Google.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Apr 6, 2014)

Is there any way to manage your contacts on a PC? Other than syncing it to your Google account? 

I have lots contacts unsynced on my phone and there are lots on my Google account. Now I have multiple similar contacts and I have lost many. Bloody pissing off.


----------



## Groot (Apr 6, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Thank u bro
> 
> >^·^< Sent From Meow G2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is me, eren, changed my name because of sleepy lol

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 6, 2014)

Philomena said:


> This is me, eren, changed my name because of sleepy lol
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Yea I remember... you will always be  Proper Eren to me 

>^·^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Apr 6, 2014)

Awwww that's kinda sweet  

Sent from my E151


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 6, 2014)

The kitteh got a new job ?

Congrats 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

I hate Windows Firewall so much.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 6, 2014)

Riir said:


> I hate Windows Firewall so much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I saw what you did there >.>


What's with the username changes 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Apr 6, 2014)

Just feeling cosy with Philomena instead of the two name username  

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I saw what you did there >.>
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



:evil:

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 6, 2014)

Riir said:


> I hate Windows Firewall so much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1 I stopped it  from more than 2 years 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Groot (Apr 6, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> +1 I stopped it  from more than 2 years
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



You must be really slow 

Sent from my E151


----------



## shree_tejas (Apr 6, 2014)

Ya well, I helped myself and found this app which helped me delete almost 600 duplicates.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 6, 2014)

Riir said:


> I found this picture on Google.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No way!

It totally doesn't look like someone's stock image.

[/sarcasm]

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> No way!
> 
> It totally doesn't look like someone's stock image.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pizza please. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 6, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Take it for your comrades in this frat mate
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Don't laugh...... 

I don't have any selfies with the hair 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hola amigos!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 6, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hola amigos!

Click to collapse



You're alive! Sup? 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 6, 2014)

Riir said:


> Pizza please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can't touch this

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 6, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hola amigos!

Click to collapse



Holy crap! 6 months already?

welcome back.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 6, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Holy crap! 6 months already?
> 
> welcome back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah man, vacations are fun! Lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 6, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hola amigos!

Click to collapse



Buenos dias,  Don Flash! 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 6, 2014)

Night frat.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 6, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hola amigos!

Click to collapse



Flast! 

Nice to see you!

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Apr 6, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Yeah man, vacations are fun! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hola chris! 

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 06:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Don't laugh...... View attachment 2671751
> I don't have any selfies with the hair
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... I think i saw you on the movie cool runnings? 

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Don't laugh...... View attachment 2671751
> I don't have any selfies with the hair
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... I think i saw you on the movie cool runnings? 

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Don't laugh...... View attachment 2671751
> I don't have any selfies with the hair
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... I think i saw you on the movie cool runnings? 

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Don't laugh...... View attachment 2671751
> I don't have any selfies with the hair
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... I think i saw you on the movie cool runnings? 

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Don't laugh...... View attachment 2671751
> I don't have any selfies with the hair
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... I think i saw you on the movie cool runnings? 

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Don't laugh...... View attachment 2671751
> I don't have any selfies with the hair
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... I think i saw you on the movie cool runnings? 

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Don't laugh...... View attachment 2671751
> I don't have any selfies with the hair
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... I think i saw you on the movie cool runnings? 

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 06:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Don't laugh...... View attachment 2671751
> I don't have any selfies with the hair
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... I think i saw you on the movie cool runnings? 

Sent from my E151

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 AM ----------

Tapatalk please

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2014)

Cool Runnings is a classic movie

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Apr 7, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Cool Runnings is a classic movie
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I concur much! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## veeman (Apr 7, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hola chris!
> 
> Sent from my E151
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pls repeat


----------



## Groot (Apr 7, 2014)

Tapatalk problem :/

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 7, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> +1 I stopped it  from more than 2 years
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



I actually like Windows Firewall and Defender. I don't need a 3rd party antivirus and firewall app



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 7, 2014)

Hai

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello krauzz

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 7, 2014)

Be jealous of my new ROM.






Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 7, 2014)

Ahh slimkat, i like to have it too

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 7, 2014)

Didn't yair release it somehow for the X8?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 7, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hola amigos!

Click to collapse



Welcome back . Nice to see you
Sorry if im late 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Groot (Apr 7, 2014)

Riir said:


> Didn't yair release it somehow for the X8?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Slimbean only

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 7, 2014)

Ohh sorry @Philomena I thought it was SlimKat but he released OMNI ROM which is so far a good thing for that almighty device.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 7, 2014)

Riir said:


> Be jealous of my new ROM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, I have cm-remix 

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 8, 2014)

My dad's S3 started lagging like crazy for some reason. I think I'll root it and install a kk rom and remove touchwiz

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 8, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> My dad's S3 started lagging like crazy for some reason. I think I'll root it and install a kk rom and remove touchwiz
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Throw it out a window and it'll fly ?

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 8, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Throw it out a window and it'll fly ?
> 
> Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X

Click to collapse



? 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll be there to catch it

Sent from my E151


----------



## cascabel (Apr 8, 2014)

Philomena said:


> I'll be there to catch it
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Not if i get there first.


----------



## Groot (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm here now cas... 

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 8, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> My dad's S3 started lagging like crazy for some reason. I think I'll root it and install a kk rom and remove touchwiz
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Groot (Apr 8, 2014)

Hhhehehehehehehe

Sent from my E151


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 8, 2014)

[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## Groot (Apr 8, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> View attachment 2674942
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Much sot life, wowe, so less storage

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Throw it out a window and it'll fly ?
> 
> Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X

Click to collapse



No, put it on airplane mode, and it will do it itself

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey guys. What's new?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 8, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. What's new?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup axis? Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 8, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Sup axis? Where have you been hiding?

Click to collapse



In the shadows. [emoji41] 
I still read the thread from time to time. Never really anything too interesting to chime in on. 

How have you been?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 8, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> In the shadows. [emoji41]
> I still read the thread from time to time. Never really anything too interesting to chime in on.
> 
> How have you been?
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing okay, thanks. Still busy?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 8, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. What's new?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is that you in the pic? 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 8, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Doing okay, thanks. Still busy?

Click to collapse



Yea, im always busy it seems.






darkshadow246 said:


> Is that you in the pic?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes it is. Why?


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 8, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea, im always busy it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Badass beard 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 8, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Badass beard
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



[emoji106]thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello guys

Sent from my E151


----------



## Groot (Apr 11, 2014)

No activities for a day huh

Sent from my E151


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 11, 2014)

U wot m8 ?

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## Groot (Apr 11, 2014)

I said no activities for a day m8! Is m8 that good for you m8?

Sent from my E151


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 11, 2014)

If menu and back buttons not working plz what apps can replace them 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Groot (Apr 11, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> If menu and back buttons not working plz what apps can replace them
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Enable your nav bar or use pie controls m8, hello m8

Sent from my E151


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 11, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Enable your nav bar or use pie controls m8, hello m8
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Thanks but my friend is untooted im asking only if there are 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Groot (Apr 11, 2014)

Does LMT pie control requires root? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 11, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Does LMT pie control requires root?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Yes  but dont wory he will give it to service 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Groot (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice to hear that mate! Wish all the best for him! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello, world!

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 12, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Nice to hear that mate! Wish all the best for him!
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Oh thanks







husam666 said:


> Hello, world!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi 7usam


أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Groot (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello guy snow 

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 12, 2014)

Wassa

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Slow thread is slow.


----------



## Groot (Apr 12, 2014)

I concure

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 12, 2014)

Guys should I get the new HTC One M8? A friend offered me it for my Z1. What do you think?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Riir said:


> Guys should I get the new HTC One M8? A friend offered me it for my Z1. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sounds fishy.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 12, 2014)

Riir said:


> Guys should I get the new HTC One M8? A friend offered me it for my Z1. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A friend you say.... What kind, precisely?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 12, 2014)

Riir said:


> Guys should I get the new HTC One M8? A friend offered me it for my Z1. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If real(I mean not fake) just get it 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 13, 2014)

Apex said:


> Slow thread is slow.

Click to collapse



Yep.

I lurk almost exclusively now, only posting when it gets interesting.

I officially blame Deadly, and due to my position as Historian, I choose to rewrite history to reflect my theory that his absence caused all problems.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## veeman (Apr 13, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Hello, world!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're nothusam. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I lurk almost exclusively now, only posting when it gets interesting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I second that. It's always Deadly's fault. Sup jr?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 13, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I second that. It's always Deadly's fault. Sup jr?

Click to collapse



The usual, looking for a better job, have to move in 2 weeks, dealing with medical bs.

You?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Apr 13, 2014)

Sup y'all

Sent from my E151


----------



## Groot (Apr 13, 2014)

Kira said:


> I shall pass pour message on to him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I concur! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> The usual, looking for a better job, have to move in 2 weeks, dealing with medical bs.
> 
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Danm. I thought the medical [email protected] improved. Good luck job hunting. I'm doing okay,  thanks.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Apr 13, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Danm. I thought the medical [email protected] improved. Good luck job hunting. I'm doing okay,  thanks.

Click to collapse



Well, she's recovering from surgery. It's just a long process, with a lot of pain involved. Other than pain, she's doing well.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 13, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Well, she's recovering from surgery. It's just a long process, with a lot of pain involved. Other than pain, she's doing well.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Hopes she gets on the mend soon,  mate!  

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## roofrider (Apr 13, 2014)

Sup suckers!

I'm officially transferring my allegiance over to Slim from Carbon, hope i wont be disappointed.


----------



## Groot (Apr 13, 2014)

Grats roofie! A leap of faith, never ever come back once you go slim. 

Sent from my E151


----------



## roofrider (Apr 13, 2014)

Lol, i do kind of miss the MIUI style battery bar that was implemented in Carbon. 
On the other hand, AICP seems to have everything i will ever need. I hate choosing roms!


----------



## Groot (Apr 13, 2014)

AICP? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 13, 2014)

It's been ages since I've used MIUI. Never even tried it on this device  maybe I'll give it another go.

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## roofrider (Apr 13, 2014)

Philomena said:


> AICP?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Android Ice Cold Project - http://aicp-rom.com/ 

MIUI is different from all the other AOSP roms so it nice, but i cant use it as a daily driver.


----------



## Groot (Apr 13, 2014)

Aicp, never heard of it before, thanks roofie for pointing it out. 

Sent from my E151


----------



## roofrider (Apr 13, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Aicp, never heard of it before, thanks roofie for pointing it out.
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



The world is small when you have an X8  i still have my mini, so i know how it is.


----------



## Groot (Apr 13, 2014)

X8 is awesome, now with KK omni port xD

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 13, 2014)

X8 has god mode lol. Can't die.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2014)

Riir said:


> X8 has god mode lol. Can't die.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The first waterproof android.


----------



## oddtiki (Apr 13, 2014)

cascabel said:


> The first waterproof android.

Click to collapse



Haha I dropped mine off the window from the 4th floor and it was still working.

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2014)

Riir said:


> Haha I dropped mine off the window from the 4th floor and it was still working.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wow. That's a long drop. 
I dropped mine in a bucket filled with water and didn't realize i did until after a minute or two after. I'm still using is as an mp3 player.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 13, 2014)

cascabel said:


> The first waterproof android.

Click to collapse



It's not waterproof though

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 13, 2014)

devstaff said:


> It's not waterproof though
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You like Sony much?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 14, 2014)

Apex said:


> You like Sony much?

Click to collapse



Well, I like their UI and stuff on their new devices. Xperia Z1 (Compact) is the baws


----------



## husam666 (Apr 15, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Well, I like their UI and stuff on their new devices. Xperia Z1 (Compact) is the baws

Click to collapse



Z1 Compact is the best small smartphone out there imo.. I think I'll be getting one in a few months


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 16, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Z1 Compact is the best small smartphone out there imo.. I think I'll be getting one in a few months

Click to collapse



The only bad thing about it is that the backside is made out of plastic, not glass :/

Damn, this thread is really ... dead


----------



## Groot (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree fred, where are the awesome guys in this thread? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Apex (Apr 16, 2014)

Philomena said:


> I agree fred, where are the awesome guys in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Hangouts. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Apr 16, 2014)

Apex said:


> Hangouts.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They hangout without us 

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2014)

devstaff said:


> The only bad thing about it is that the backside is made out of plastic, not glass :/
> 
> Damn, this thread is really ... dead

Click to collapse



Why is everyone obsessed with glass phones ?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Apr 16, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Why is everyone obsessed with glass phones ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because it's a premium feeling material.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 16, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Why is everyone obsessed with glass phones ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because a plastic backside scratches very easily, that's why.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Apr 16, 2014)

Kira said:


> atchoo :sly:

Click to collapse



Bless you


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 17, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Because a plastic backside scratches very easily, that's why.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do does aluminum. 

I don't care what material it's made of as long as it's tough and made to last long. Also I put cases on them so meh.



[A gorilla dies for every smartphone. 
Stop using gorilla glass and save planet earth]


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 17, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Do does aluminum.
> 
> I don't care what material it's made of as long as it's tough and made to last long. Also I put cases on them so meh.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1


Hey guys ☺

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Do does aluminum.
> 
> I don't care what material it's made of as long as it's tough and made to last long. Also I put cases on them so meh.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+2


----------



## Groot (Apr 17, 2014)

X8 is tough and will be 5 years old in november! Lol

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Philomena said:


> X8 is tough and will be 5 years old in november! Lol
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Sony is the new Nokia


----------



## Groot (Apr 17, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Sony is the new Nokia

Click to collapse



Yes! Hahahaha, although my x8 has a little LED scratch in the center of it, but it's still bearable xD

Sent from my E151


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 18, 2014)

Holy crap this place is extremely slow now...

Used to be awesome when you couldn't even keep track of all the new posts lolol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 18, 2014)

All the awesome people are gone, that's why

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Apr 18, 2014)

Lol where'd the awesome people go then?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 18, 2014)

That's sad :'(

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Mephikun (Apr 18, 2014)

I expected it sooner or later tbh. Still a great site but the OT is far past its prime. Thought about coming back but not many people are still here. It's a shame.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 18, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> I expected it sooner or later tbh. Still a great site but the OT is far past its prime. Thought about coming back but not many people are still here. It's a shame.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ooooooooh look, OT thanks button breaker


How's it going? 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 18, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Ooooooooh look, OT thanks button breaker
> 
> 
> How's it going?
> ...

Click to collapse



I lol'ed more than expected...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> I expected it sooner or later tbh. Still a great site but the OT is far past its prime. Thought about coming back but not many people are still here. It's a shame.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah probably because all of the fun threads that brought people together are closed/deleted because they are "useless"


/dramaqueen


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 19, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Yeah probably because all of the fun threads that brought people together are closed/deleted because they are "useless"
> 
> 
> /dramaqueen

Click to collapse



Yeah it sucks :/

- Amp Milk


----------



## Mephikun (Apr 19, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Ooooooooh look, OT thanks button breaker
> 
> 
> How's it going?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha! Burst out laughing at 3 AM. Still feel bad about that. At least I left my mark on the site if not in a good way 

Doing fairly well, yourself?






M_T_M said:


> I lol'ed more than expected...

Click to collapse



Same ol MTM, glad to see 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 19, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Yeah probably because all of the fun threads that brought people together are closed/deleted because they are "useless"
> 
> 
> /dramaqueen

Click to collapse



Well Yakuza is already dead. Barely anyone posts there and I dont go xda alot because the Useless threads are gone and that makes OT boring nowadays.

It's going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!!!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## Groot (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy birthday @Sleepy!

Sent from my E151


----------



## roofrider (Apr 20, 2014)

Yea, happy buffday sleepy!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter frat and happy birthday sleepy! 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter to you too dark

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter people

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Apr 21, 2014)

Happy birthday Sleepy.

- Amp Milk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 22, 2014)

Damnit, why is energydrinks such as RedBull, Monster etc so addicting... I'm broke due to that I spend too much money on those drinks, and due to that I'm always broke. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 22, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Damnit, why is energydrinks such as RedBull, Monster etc so addicting... I'm broke due to that I spend too much money on those drinks, and due to that I'm always broke.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thought i was the only one who like them. Lol


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 22, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Thought i was the only one who like them. Lol

Click to collapse



Well, nope, but they're damn addicting... and expensive.

I drink em just because of the taste anyhow

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 22, 2014)

I love sting energy drink

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2014)

Y'all are gonna die soon

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 22, 2014)

Fml, my phone needs to be serviced due to waterdamage and that happened in 2 weeks after I bought the device... and it takes them 3 weeks to fix that issue.


----------



## Groot (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought z1c isn't waterproof

Sent from my E151


----------



## cascabel (Apr 22, 2014)

devstaff said:


> Fml, my phone needs to be serviced due to waterdamage and that happened in 2 weeks after I bought the device... and it takes them 3 weeks to fix that issue.

Click to collapse



What happened?





Philomena said:


> I thought z1c isn't waterproof
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse


----------



## Groot (Apr 22, 2014)

Cas please

Sent from my E151


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 22, 2014)

cascabel said:


> What happened?

Click to collapse



My phone is broken after I had it in water


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Y'all are gonna die soon
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't mind if i die because of it because its in my family drinking energy or caffinine drinks like Redbull, Pepsi etc. Because of this my whole family has diabetes so hey i cant do anything to stop it

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 23, 2014)

Finally arrived.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Groot (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations ariel! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2014)

www.engadget.com/2014/04/23/shocker...mpaign=socialflow&utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2014)

husam666 said:


> www.engadget.com/2014/04/23/shocker...mpaign=socialflow&utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My reaction when I don't even use Samsung anymoar...:silly::victory:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> My reaction when I don't even use Samsung anymoar...:silly::victory:

Click to collapse



You need bones in your arms

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 23, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> View attachment 2703708
> 
> Finally arrived.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yo! Bro!
:highfive:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## deathnotice01 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm not rooting the device for a month until I'm sure to void my warranty, so sadly it's no root for a month 

Sent via Samsung Galaxy Note 3 LTE


----------



## Groot (Apr 24, 2014)

How about the s4?

Sent from my E151


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I'm not rooting the device for a month until I'm sure to void my warranty, so sadly it's no root for a month
> 
> Sent via Samsung Galaxy Note 3 LTE

Click to collapse



Wuss ?

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 24, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Wuss ?
> 
> Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X

Click to collapse



Knox.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Knox.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 24, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 24, 2014)

https://plus.google.com/104711040110222472212/posts/Mswg3fQ5CDY  My hat off to @Adam Outler 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## Groot (Apr 24, 2014)

Hehehe

Sent from my E151


----------



## veeman (Apr 25, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> https://plus.google.com/104711040110222472212/posts/Mswg3fQ5CDY  My hat off to @Adam Outler
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## cascabel (Apr 25, 2014)

veeman said:


> +1

Click to collapse



+2
Also, hats off to @undercover. He started it all.


----------



## undercover (Apr 25, 2014)

I know nuttin'...


----------



## Groot (Apr 25, 2014)

Hats off to adam and all frat people! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 27, 2014)

Microsoft killed Nokia 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Apr 27, 2014)

Why so? 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi... isn't it past time for my TOT? Never thought I'd get this far.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Apr 28, 2014)

Man. How many of us GB members still get online? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Man. How many of us GB members still get online?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nearly everyone is still around, just not here.... 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## veeman (Apr 29, 2014)

undercover said:


> I know nuttin'...

Click to collapse



So humble...

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Groot (Apr 29, 2014)

Veeman please please

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2014)

Please Wat?

Ohai guys nice see everyone it's been awhile... 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi sir jeff! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 29, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Please Wat?
> 
> Ohai guys nice see everyone it's been awhile...
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Hi Jeff, haven't seen you in a while.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey Proper Eren and Pizza 

Pizza yea RL has gotten very busy for me and I changed jobs. At my old job Driving semis I had a lot of down time just sitting and waiting so I could get on xda to pass the time. Now that I'm a Boilermaker I don't have the down time to mess around on xda. Plus im working 12 hours a day 7 days a week with the product I'm on in the refinery. This job should be over at the end of the week though thank gawd. Nice to see you guys 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (Apr 30, 2014)

Good to hear that all is well with your job jeff! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 30, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey Proper Eren and Pizza
> 
> Pizza yea RL has gotten very busy for me and I changed jobs. At my old job Driving semis I had a lot of down time just sitting and waiting so I could get on xda to pass the time. Now that I'm a Boilermaker I don't have the down time to mess around on xda. Plus im working 12 hours a day 7 days a week with the product I'm on in the refinery. This job should be over at the end of the week though thank gawd. Nice to see you guys
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Glad all is well. Hope you enjoy your new job.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prawesome (Apr 30, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Man. How many of us GB members still get online?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



VV




jugg1es said:


> Nearly everyone is still around, just not here....
> 
> _       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _

Click to collapse



Except for me that is

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 30, 2014)

Gohan said:


> Liar. You are always here. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Like a tapatalk virus..

Also, what's with the name change? Xda should set a limit..


----------



## Groot (May 1, 2014)

Ichigo now Gohan, hmm

Sent from my E151


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 1, 2014)

Gohan said:


> Name change because I had to. ?

Click to collapse



Wait you're ichigo...? Didn't you change it after that to something then went to gohan...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 1, 2014)

Yes. Joseph changes his nick almost as often as his gender.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (May 1, 2014)

Yeow

Sent from my E151


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 1, 2014)

Gohan said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you keeping track of how many changes you've had so far or...... They're uncountable?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (May 1, 2014)

Gohan said:


> Josepho1997 > Urahara > Jessica > Ichigo > Kira > Gohan

Click to collapse



... Wow. 


Did you just change them for a reason or just for gigs? Lolol I remember all that Jessica crap. "I can't take a picture because my kindle doesn't have a camera"

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (May 1, 2014)

How's everyone doing?

Jeff grats on the job, glad you'll have a bit of relaxation at the end of the week as well.

Not much has happened recently except for my ex who cheated on me and harassed me now works where I do... Kill me now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 1, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> Jeff grats on the job, glad you'll have a bit of relaxation at the end of the week as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha that sucks STALKER 

Thanks bro 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2014)

Hello people of the internet

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (May 2, 2014)

What's up, dickheadz?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (May 2, 2014)

555 giveaway.... spams everywhere,  people turning on each other...

Humans. 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> 555 giveaway.... spams everywhere,  people turning on each other...
> 
> Humans.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The hell is a 555?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyStark (May 2, 2014)

Apex said:


> What's up, dickheadz?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (May 3, 2014)

husam666 said:


> The hell is a 555?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Satan's idiot brother


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2014)

veeman said:


> Satan's idiot brother

Click to collapse


----------



## Groot (May 3, 2014)

Veeman please! I Lol'd

Sent from my E151


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 3, 2014)

veeman said:


> Satan's idiot brother

Click to collapse



You mean Satin ?

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2014)

husam666 said:


> The hell is a 555?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Giveaway happening on xda, you don't know?

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 3, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> You mean Satin ?
> 
> Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X

Click to collapse



Yes, satin.


----------



## Groot (May 3, 2014)

Satin please, putin

Sent from my E151


----------



## Groot (May 3, 2014)

Hi josie, sup?

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2014)

Proper Eren Please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (May 3, 2014)

Hi jeff! How's work?

Sent from my E151


----------



## Gogeta (May 3, 2014)

Gohan said:


> Meh. XDA is lame these days.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Groot (May 4, 2014)

I'm good, you?

Sent from my E151


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 4, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> supp Mein hommies
> 
> Wrote this S#!t via Samsung Galaxy Note 3 LTE

Click to collapse



Guten abend, mein Bruder, der von einer anderen Mutter ist.

What it do?

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hi jeff! How's work?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Long lol these 12 1/2 hour days are killing me especially cause it's 7 days a week. But tonight may be my last night 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## oddtiki (May 4, 2014)

Hi frat, long time no see. I had to move houses and didn't have time to keep in touch with ya'll. I moved to San Francisco, also another great thing is that I just got a brand new HTC One M8! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (May 4, 2014)

Riir said:


> Hi frat, long time no see. I had to move houses and didn't have time to keep in touch with ya'll. I moved to San Francisco, also another great thing is that I just got a brand new HTC One M8!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey! I believe we haven't met before, I'm Paul, a recent frat new member, good to hear that! And congratulations for your new phone!

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (May 4, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hey! I believe we haven't met before, I'm Paul, a recent frat new member, good to hear that! And congratulations for your new phone!
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Are you drunk Eren?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (May 4, 2014)

Riir said:


> Are you drunk Eren?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes he is. 
How's the new place? Also, can i haz your m8?


----------



## oddtiki (May 4, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Yes. Yes he is.
> How's the new place? Also, can i haz your m8?

Click to collapse



X8 for M8, deal done.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (May 4, 2014)

Riir said:


> X8 for M8, deal done.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Deal of the century.

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (May 4, 2014)

Omg Krauzz... 

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (May 5, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Omg Krauzz...
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (May 5, 2014)

Hehehe,  so how's the m8 m8?

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (May 5, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hehehe,  so how's the m8 m8?
> 
> Sent from my E151

Click to collapse



Not like the X8. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 AM ----------

Just bought the XDA Premium app, it's actually worth it lol. The free version is just not upgraded 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Groot (May 5, 2014)

Ouch 

Sent from my E151


----------



## oddtiki (May 5, 2014)

I'm going back to Tapatalk. Somehow I don't get any notifications although they're checked.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (May 6, 2014)

Morning frat.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (May 7, 2014)

Morning to y'all... Where's everyone? I've known this to be more alive :/

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## oddtiki (May 7, 2014)

Just came back from work, how about you?


----------



## hanisod (May 7, 2014)

Riir said:


> Just came back from work, how about you?

Click to collapse



I'm cool, thanks
Glad I had enough sleep...

I like your avatar btw 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## oddtiki (May 7, 2014)

hanisod said:


> I'm cool, thanks
> Glad I had enough sleep...
> 
> I like your avatar btw
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you I like it too. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (May 7, 2014)

You lot are still alive? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (May 7, 2014)

We're alive m8

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (May 7, 2014)

undercover said:


> You lot are still alive?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed we are

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 7, 2014)

Dammit.... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (May 7, 2014)

I don't plan to die anytime soon

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (May 7, 2014)

Dammit..... 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (May 7, 2014)

Stop damning ichigo, what did it do?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2014)

Dammit

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (May 7, 2014)

I'm very pissed off right now due to Sony as I've gotta send in the replacement unit I've received on a repair, full story can be found here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2730520

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2014)

Dammit


----------



## veeman (May 8, 2014)

This beat is bananas


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2014)

veeman said:


> This beat is bananas

Click to collapse



What beat? Did you beat your banana?


----------



## veeman (May 8, 2014)

cascabel said:


> What beat? Did you beat your banana?

Click to collapse



Yes :|

Don't tell.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 8, 2014)

Gohan said:


> http://mobile.pcmag.com/article/536...kemon-omega-ruby-alpha-sapphire-coming-to-3ds
> 
> Yes! ????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse






Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2014)

Dammit please 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Groot (May 8, 2014)

Hi guys, dammit

Sent from my E151


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 8, 2014)

Wazzzzuupppppp

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (May 8, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wazzzzuupppppp
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Kitteh kitteh ?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2014)

It's "Mr. Kitteh."


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 8, 2014)

Except on Wednesdays, then it's "Madame Gato".

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## M_T_M (May 8, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Except on Wednesdays, then it's "Madame Gato".
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



Or as I knew him through out me childhood...."Don Gato" :silly:


----------



## M_T_M (May 8, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> Hey! Long time no see, ATM!

Click to collapse



ATM...so it's that how you see me, as a money dispensing machine?!!! 

I say good day to you sir, good day!!!


----------



## orangekid (May 8, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> ATM...so it's that how you see me, as a money dispensing machine?!!!
> 
> I say good day to you sir, good day!!!

Click to collapse



I always thought of you as a troll dispensing machine...


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 8, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> ATM...so it's that how you see me, as a money dispensing machine?!!!
> 
> I say good day to you sir, good day!!!

Click to collapse



If that's the case I'll take $100 please! 

Hope everyone is doing well, back to the bat cave for me!


----------



## M_T_M (May 8, 2014)

orangekid said:


> I always thought of you as a troll dispensing machine...

Click to collapse










flastnoles11 said:


> If that's the case I'll take $100 please!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well, back to the bat cave for me!

Click to collapse



Flash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OHAI!!! :victory::victory:


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 8, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Flash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OHAI!!! :victory::victory:

Click to collapse



[emoji112][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112]


----------



## M_T_M (May 8, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> [emoji112][emoji112][emoji112][emoji112]

Click to collapse



How are you and the family, bro? Long time no see :highfive:


----------



## oddtiki (May 8, 2014)

@M_T_M I saw a car that had a MTM sign on it. Was it your car? 
Was some pimped up Audi S8 though. Playaaaah 


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (May 8, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> I see you as a Señor Troll.

Click to collapse



Indeed...



Riir said:


> @M_T_M I saw a car that had a MTM sign on it. Was it your car?
> Was some pimped up Audi S8 though. Playaaaah
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's my side business..besides being a professional Troll


----------



## Apex (May 8, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> It's my side business..besides being a professional Troll

Click to collapse



Aaaand, business has been good. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (May 8, 2014)

Nice to see you guys 

Sent from my E151


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2014)

OMG Mr. Jeff, flastnoles11!!!!!
It's been a really long time! WHAT'S UP?!

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cascabel (May 9, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> How do you make money from being a professional troll?
> 
> Sent from my SlimKat Galaxy S3 GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Irritant-for-hire.


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 9, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> How are you and the family, bro? Long time no see :highfive:

Click to collapse



Pretty good man, just moved, other than that nothing new and doing well, how're you and yours? 







Gohan said:


> He's made an appearance! ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse




dont get used to it! :silly:






hanisod said:


> OMG Mr. Jeff, flastnoles11!!!!!
> It's been a really long time! WHAT'S UP?!
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Not much man, but who the heck is Mr. Jeff? 

Should be able to start appearing here more often soon, between the new baby and new place time has been scarce, but after me and a few of my buddies figure out the data issue when we deodex the new kit Kat tw rom for the s3 i should have more time 






 the new princess! The wife and I make beautiful babies!


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Pretty good man, just moved, other than that nothing new and doing well, how're you and yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cutie ?
Very very very cute

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (May 9, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not much man, but who the heck is Mr. Jeff?
> 
> Should be able to start appearing here more often soon, between the new baby and new place time has been scarce, but after me and a few of my buddies figure out the data issue when we deodex the new kit Kat tw rom for the s3 i should have more time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh... Right, Mr. Kitteh Boss


And that's beautiful indeed 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## M_T_M (May 9, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> How do you make money from being a professional troll?
> 
> Sent from my SlimKat Galaxy S3 GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Pretty simple....I troll,  they pay me to stop,  or continue and....PROFIT!!! 







flastnoles11 said:


> Pretty good man, just moved, other than that nothing new and doing well, how're you and yours?

Click to collapse



Doing great, sir!  Oldest daughter got married last Saturday 
The rest of us,  just busy as usual. 

Also,  babeh is pretteh :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cascabel (May 9, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Pretty simple....I troll,  they pay me to stop,  or continue and....PROFIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Must have been hard on you, seeing she's the first(?) daughter of yours to get married. I assume you already ran the necessary background checks on her husband? 

Hope she has a good road ahead. :beer:


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Pretty simple....I troll,  they pay me to stop,  or continue and....PROFIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats the M_T_M

??

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 9, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not much man, but who the heck is Mr. Jeff?

Click to collapse



I'm Mr Jeff 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------




hanisod said:


> Oh... Right, Mr. Kitteh Boss
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



And this 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I'm Mr Jeff
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohai Mr Kitteh

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Ohai Mr Kitteh
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey there how are u doing? 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hey there how are u doing?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Good
Exams finished
Enjoying holidays

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Good
> Exams finished
> Enjoying holidays
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sounds great...

I'm getting a little break from work after the last couple months of working amidst every day. It's been nice

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Sounds great...
> 
> I'm getting a little break from work after the last couple months of working amidst every day. It's been nice
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Cool
How's your kitties?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Yo!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yo horse guy

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Yo horse guy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sup?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Good
You got a s5?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Good
> You got a s5?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah.
For N5 and N7(2013) , Nexus devices got no market here XD


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yeah.
> For N5 and N7(2013) , Nexus devices got no market here XD
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sold a N5 and a N7 for a S5?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> You sold a N5 and a N7 for a S5?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Umm... Yeah. Too boring, battery not as good as I hoped for.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Cool
> How's your kitties?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They are great just lounging around like always 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> They are great just lounging around like always
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Hey Jeff ^-^)/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Umm... Yeah. Too boring, battery not as good as I hoped for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It is a good device but design is lame.







DowntownJeffBrown said:


> They are great just lounging around like always
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Cool

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> It is a good device but design is lame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sure is.
Front of the device is the only thing that looks wrong to me, the back is quite nice.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sure is.
> Front of the device is the only thing that looks wrong to me, the back is quite nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You should have bought a M8.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> You should have bought a M8.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A friend has the M8, so I got some hands on 

Not that great. Its heavy and not comfortable to hold in one hand, I use a Note 3 and is more comfortable in one hand than the M8.

Battery isn't that great, 10m of checking it out too 5% of battery , nothing is on the device, fresh one.

Can't complain about the camera as I rarely use it, RARELY. But its nice to have a good camera when needed 

I like TW features, I find them useful. Am not saying I hate HTC sense, its just not for me.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> A friend has the M8, so I got some hands on
> 
> Not that great. Its heavy and not comfortable to hold in one hand, I use a Note 3 and is more comfortable in one hand than the M8.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or you should have bought a z2

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Or you should have bought a z2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



IPS? Glass in back and front ? No go.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> IPS? Glass in back and front ? No go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Oneplus one

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Oneplus one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



CM? Boring.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> CM? Boring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Why did you buy a S5

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Why did you buy a S5
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let's see...

Features.
AMOLED.
Removable back.
SDcard.
I like the screen.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Features.
> AMOLED.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm
Now I am liking s5 too

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Hmm
> Now I am liking s5 too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol

If you are a flashoholic and worry about your warranty, don't go for the s5 cause of KNOX.

I have a Note3, rooted and flashed the $hit out  and its going nowhere.

At first, I bought the N5 and N7, as secondary devices. Bored. Sold. S5 SD came. 


In the end, nothing replaces the beast except its son 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol
> 
> If you are a flashoholic and worry about your warranty, don't go for the s5 cause of KNOX.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only time you'll have to worry about knox is if you have to send your device to Samsung for service.... Only Samsung cares if it's tripped


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Only time you'll have to worry about knox is if you have to send your device to Samsung for service.... Only Samsung cares if it's tripped

Click to collapse



Two weeks after purchased to check if there is any hardware faults. If there are non, you are good to trip Knox if you wish.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> You should have bought a M8.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol m8 I'll rek u bruh

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Two weeks after purchased to check if there is any hardware faults. If there are non, you are good to trip Knox if you wish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Meh I root every device I have within 3 days regardless if Samsux gives a sh!t.

I still prefer the Note 3 over the S5. Waterproof is just not convincing enough. Though if you're into smartphone photography then it might lure you in but basically they have the same CPU there's no major diff in 800 and 801, it's just a name change for marketing purposes sake. Also 3GB of RAM and a fat arse battery and better back material.

I came from the S4 but the Note 3 was a gift from the company. I see no major differences as well except the screen size and battery life. But the S4 does have a slight better development options due to a larger userbase and supporting devs.



Wrote this S#!t via Samsung Galaxy Note 3 LTE


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Doing great, sir!  Oldest daughter got married last Saturday
> The rest of us,  just busy as usual.
> 
> Also,  babeh is pretteh :thumbup:
> ...

Click to collapse



didn't know you had kids. congratulations mate

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Meh I root every device I have within 3 days regardless if Samsux gives a sh!t.
> 
> I still prefer the Note 3 over the S5. Waterproof is just not convincing enough. Though if you're into smartphone photography then it might lure you in but basically they have the same CPU there's no major diff in 800 and 801, it's just a name change for marketing purposes sake. Also 3GB of RAM and a fat arse battery and better back material.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 , note 3 over any device , any day.

Note 3 is a beast device, literally, period. No need to compare it to any other. And only Note 4 ( when its out ) will take the crown from it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2014)

Oh look....
I can haz post again.


Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey Jeff ^-^)/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hey Firewall 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 11, 2014)

Sup @FlyGurl long time no talk... Have to jump on hangouts tomorrow and catch up with the crew... @DowntownJeffBrown you still on the hangouts?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Umm... Yeah. Too boring, battery not as good as I hoped for.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Wat

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 11, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> Wat
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 11, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Sup @FlyGurl long time no talk... Have to jump on hangouts tomorrow and catch up with the crew... @DowntownJeffBrown you still on the hangouts?

Click to collapse



Yes I am brother 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2014)

Morning everyone

How is it going with everyone?



I missed a lot here I get. 

My Second year pharmacy exams are on. 

50% of a pharmacist now 

Got myself a dog last week. 




Sent from my RM-914_im_india_269 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> How is it going with everyone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad to hear your studies are doing well. 

I demand dog pics of cuteness now 

Sent via Moto X Dev Edition (XT1053)


----------



## Groot (May 12, 2014)

Dn got so many phones heheheje

Sent from my E151


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2014)

You silly bastards 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You silly bastards
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Skinny! How are you man? Where've you been?


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 14, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Skinny! How are you man? Where've you been?

Click to collapse



My guess is in a very cold warehouse in SoCal.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 14, 2014)

Jr is right... 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------

Otherwise though, I've been holding down the fort, raising my wee ones and just generally trying to kick ass... Trying... 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 14, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> You silly bastards
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bloody hell... You're alive ? ?!

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## Groot (May 14, 2014)

Hi skinny, new frat member here! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 14, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Glad to hear your studies are doing well.
> 
> I demand dog pics of cuteness now
> 
> Sent via Moto X Dev Edition (XT1053)

Click to collapse



Here are a few!

Shes Stella 40 days old pomeranian pup!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 14, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> Here are a few!
> 
> Shes Stella 40 days old pomeranian pup!

Click to collapse



Who names their dog Stella ? ? Could've easily named it Doge

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 14, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who names their dog Stella ? ? Could've easily named it Doge
> 
> Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X

Click to collapse



Or Grumpy Cat 

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 AM ----------

Beautiful Doge :thumbup:

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## oddtiki (May 15, 2014)

Hi guys, how have you been. o/


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (May 15, 2014)

Yo dawg

Sent from my E151


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2014)

Ohai

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (May 16, 2014)

Hola! 

Sent from my E151


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Ohai
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello BD

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Ohai
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



trollotar much?


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 16, 2014)

husam666 said:


> trollotar much?

Click to collapse



If you were not husam, you'd know why.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (May 17, 2014)

Hohoho, them avatars of jr and BD

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> If you were not husam, you'd know why.
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



too bad I am husam666


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2014)

nothing much, just listening to Radiohead doing nothing.
how are you?


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2014)

husam666 said:


> nothing much, just listening to Radiohead doing nothing.
> how are you?

Click to collapse



I'm good... Making another D801 build with cherry picks
Mmmm.... cherries. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> I'm good... Making another D801 build with cherry picks
> Mmmm.... cherries.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice!


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Nice!

Click to collapse



New Asus is a beast! I built from make clean && make clobber in under twenty minutes... And I'm building on the 7200rpm HDD... Wonder how fast it will build when I get my Samsung evo 840 250gb SSD in there. :what::what:

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 17, 2014)

I'm boreddd


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2014)

veeman said:


> I'm boreddd

Click to collapse



Change your avatar? or post moar? or...both!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 17, 2014)

H-Hello ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> H-Hello ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



And good bye ?

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## FireWall123 (May 17, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> And good bye ?
> 
> Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 17, 2014)

Lol why suddenly you guys set the same avatar ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol why suddenly you guys set the same avatar ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse









Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 17, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't get the sudden change though...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (May 18, 2014)

Wise words mr. Jeremy, hello

Sent from my E151


----------



## vanessaem (May 18, 2014)

Ok I just had to remove the continuous banter about a banned user. I'm pretty sure you all know that this isn't allowed yet some of you keep doing it. Perhaps you're looking to join said user, I'm not sure but please find something else to talk about.


----------



## FireWall123 (May 18, 2014)

I missed the conversation, really did XD (stupid timezones..)
vanessaem, sorry its my fault, I started it. Wasn't intended though, just curiosity since I wasn't there.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 18, 2014)

well hi all.... just figured id stop in after a really long absence.. whats happening here?  and my name poofed on the front page


----------



## cascabel (May 18, 2014)

SpiritFyre said:


> well hi all.... just figured id stop in after a really long absence.. whats happening here?  and my name poofed on the front page

Click to collapse



Hey stranger. How are ye? 

Also, IIITTCCHHIIGGOO


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> I shall waive this benchmark around like a aphrodisiac even though it doesn't mean anything.
> 
> View attachment 2750600
> 
> Wrote this S#!t via Samsung Galaxy Note 3 LTE

Click to collapse



Everyone knows the lower the value = higher performance

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## Naddict (May 18, 2014)

Frat house or not, off-topic or not, there is always an expectation that members post with respect and do their best to not use snark, intimations, or other allegory towards XDA and/or XDA staff. 

Admin allows the established off-topic threads to discuss matters that would create a fraternity of members who are here to work towards development, not to be critical of decisions or actions made by the aforementioned  XDA staff

Be nice, or get out.


----------



## jugg1es (May 18, 2014)

I'm out 

_       the difference between bravery and foolhardiness is in the outcome    _


----------



## veeman (May 18, 2014)

Wtf happened here? ?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## jRi0T68 (May 18, 2014)

I'll tell the story elsewhere.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 18, 2014)

Adios OT

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## mark manning (May 19, 2014)

Ok guys I have reopened this for you all. No need to punish everyone.


Please do me a favor and keep it civil in here


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 19, 2014)

Anarchy!!!! ??????


----------



## jugg1es (May 19, 2014)

mark manning said:


> Ok guys I have reopened this for you all. No need to punish everyone.
> 
> 
> Please do me a favor and keep it civil in here

Click to collapse



I'm not sure it really matters anymore tbh

_     “Power brings a man many luxuries, but a clean pair of hands is seldom among them.” 
― Robert Harris     _


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 19, 2014)

hows everyone -_-

Sent from my SGH-I927 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (May 19, 2014)

SpiritFyre said:


> hows everyone -_-
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I927 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You've been gone a long time, man. Where you been? How's stuff?


----------



## Groot (May 19, 2014)

Hello world 

Sent from my E151


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2014)

10 post mods should never be allowed in OT -_-


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 20, 2014)

stuffs fine cascabel, just wishing my t.o.t. wasnt done in vain being as though im not even on the front page as an accepted member of the frat. i waited a long time to become one too. so yeag

Sent from my SGH-I927 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (May 20, 2014)

SpiritFyre said:


> stuffs fine cascabel, just wishing my t.o.t. wasnt done in vain being as though im not even on the front page as an accepted member of the frat. i waited a long time to become one too. so yeag
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I927 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll get you added. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (May 20, 2014)

SpiritFyre said:


> stuffs fine cascabel, just wishing my t.o.t. wasnt done in vain being as though im not even on the front page as an accepted member of the frat. i waited a long time to become one too. so yeag
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I927 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're not forgotten, brother. Some stuff just happened. Apex'll fix that for ya.


----------



## jugg1es (May 20, 2014)

husam666 said:


> 10 post mods should never be allowed in OT -_-

Click to collapse









_     “Power brings a man many luxuries, but a clean pair of hands is seldom among them.” 
― Robert Harris     _


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 20, 2014)

Apex said:


> I'll get you added.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thank you

Sent from my SGH-I927 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (May 20, 2014)

Sup?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2014)

Hello world

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Hello world
> 
> Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The user was banned because aliens find that post offensive


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2014)

husam666 said:


> The user was banned because aliens find that post offensive

Click to collapse




Hello worlds.
Happy nao?

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Hello worlds.
> Happy nao?
> 
> Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nope


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2014)

husam666 said:


> nope

Click to collapse








Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (May 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> The user was banned because aliens find that post offensive

Click to collapse



I found this post hilarious! Almost surprised it isn't true ?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 21, 2014)

FlyGurl said:


> Hello world
> 
> Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello

Sent from my Polaroid S10 Tablet using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (May 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> The user was banned because aliens find that post offensive

Click to collapse



I'm an alien and I find this post offensive.

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## cascabel (May 22, 2014)

veeman said:


> I'm an alien and I find this post offensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



I'm a post and i find this alien offensive.


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 22, 2014)

cascabel said:


> I'm a post and i find this alien offensive.

Click to collapse



Racist xenophobe! ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Groot (May 23, 2014)

Gois plz

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 23, 2014)

lmfao

Sent from my SGH-I927 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (May 23, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Gois plz
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Paul plz

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (May 23, 2014)

Umesh plz, sup umesh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Deadpool (May 23, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Umesh plz, sup umesh
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Good 
In final year (12th) of school

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (May 23, 2014)

Good to hear that mate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Deadpool (May 23, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Good to hear that mate
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



How are you

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 23, 2014)

So quite...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (May 23, 2014)

Casanova said:


> How are you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Great! Summer classes done already 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Groot (May 23, 2014)

Quite awesome 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## FireWall123 (May 23, 2014)

Gohan said:


> Quite indeed my good chap!
> Did you mean quiet? ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Quite...yes

Lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SpiritFyre (May 25, 2014)

lolz... mornin

Sent from my SGH-I927 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2014)

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (May 26, 2014)

?????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Groot (Jun 1, 2014)

Guys pls

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 1, 2014)

Paul plz

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi umesh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 1, 2014)

Paul plz

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2014)

Gooby pls

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 1, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Gooby pls
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Gooby?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jun 2, 2014)

?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 2, 2014)

veeman said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



??

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## veeman (Jun 2, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> ??
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Groot (Jun 2, 2014)

?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## veeman (Jun 2, 2014)

Philomena said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jun 2, 2014)

Hows everyone?






Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jun 2, 2014)

Good theme on your m8, m8

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jun 2, 2014)

thank you phil

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Jun 2, 2014)

$#!T, I just realized that I Borked up an edit to the OP back in March, and subsequently lost a good chunk of the Charter Members. I need some help reconstructing this part of the OP! PM me with lists of those missing or if if overlooked you (or others). 

Halp!

Sent from my LG-D801


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jun 2, 2014)

Apex said:


> $#!T, I just realized that I Borked up an edit to the OP back in March, and subsequently lost a good chunk of the Charter Members. I need some help reconstructing this part of the OP! PM me with lists of those missing or if if overlooked you (or others).
> 
> Halp!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801

Click to collapse



i would if i could remember them.. uhm...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 2, 2014)

SpiritFyre said:


> Hows everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good song ???


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jun 2, 2014)

flastnoles11 said:


> Good song ???

Click to collapse



currently listening to lindsey stirling. but thank you

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Jun 2, 2014)

Apex said:


> $#!T, I just realized that I Borked up an edit to the OP back in March, and subsequently lost a good chunk of the Charter Members. I need some help reconstructing this part of the OP! PM me with lists of those missing or if if overlooked you (or others).
> 
> Halp!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801

Click to collapse



At least I'm still there. And hey everyone and apex. How is it hanging


----------



## Groot (Jun 2, 2014)

Hai der deadly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## LewisGauss (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello my dear friends 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 2, 2014)

Apex said:


> $#!T, I just realized that I Borked up an edit to the OP back in March, and subsequently lost a good chunk of the Charter Members. I need some help reconstructing this part of the OP! PM me with lists of those missing or if if overlooked you (or others).
> 
> Halp!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801

Click to collapse



I told you one time if you remember

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 2, 2014)

Deadly said:


> At least I'm still there. And hey everyone and apex. How is it hanging

Click to collapse



?

Sent via Moto X Developer Edition


----------



## Groot (Jun 2, 2014)

Dn pls

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Apex (Jun 2, 2014)

Gohan said:


> I brought this up a while ago, but I think everybody called me crazy. ? I may have a screenshot of the members, somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it sorted, thanks to Mr. Manning. 

Sent from my LG-D801


----------



## veeman (Jun 3, 2014)

Apex said:


> I got it sorted, thanks to Mr. Manning.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801

Click to collapse



Good Guy Mark


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2014)

Guys, what do you think?
Should I go for moto E?

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 3, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Guys, what do you think?
> Should I go for moto E?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why such a cheap phone?  

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Groot (Jun 3, 2014)

93fuelslut said:


> Why such a cheap phone?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Gtfo slut

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Guys, what do you think?
> Should I go for moto E?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep, good phone for a good price man, btw how are you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Guys, what do you think?
> Should I go for moto E?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep, good phone for a good price man, btw how are you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Guys, what do you think?
> Should I go for moto E?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep, good phone for a good price man, btw how are you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> Guys, what do you think?
> Should I go for moto E?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep, good phone for a good price man, btw how are you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------

@Gogeta yep, nice phone for a nice price

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## 93fuelslut (Jun 3, 2014)

Lol cry baby b!tch 

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Groot (Jun 3, 2014)

@Gogeta yep, nice phone for a nice price

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




93fuelslut said:


> Lol cry baby b!tch
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Slut pls  ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey guys 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## veeman (Jun 3, 2014)

93fuelslut said:


> Lol cry baby b!tch
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



nice tits


----------



## Groot (Jun 3, 2014)

Vemon creationZ

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## veeman (Jun 3, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Vemon creationZ
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



im report u!


----------



## Groot (Jun 3, 2014)

Why sir ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 3, 2014)

Teh lulz, I assume.

Good day, gentlemen!
@Deadly great to see you here. You had that name so long that I forgot your original and didn't recognize you on g+ until I saw that avatar again. Lol.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Groot (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello mr.jeremy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Deadly (Jun 3, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Teh lulz, I assume.
> 
> Good day, gentlemen!
> @Deadly great to see you here. You had that name so long that I forgot your original and didn't recognize you on g+ until I saw that avatar again. Lol.
> ...

Click to collapse



lol. ya happy to be back. thanks to moto e  seems it quiet down here these days..

also hello phil.. lots of new faces for me unless you changed name o.o


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2014)

Deadly said:


> lol. ya happy to be back. thanks to moto e  seems it quiet down here these days..
> 
> also hello phil.. lots of new faces for me unless you changed name o.o

Click to collapse



You using moto e??

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




Philomena said:


> Gtfo slut
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good,  exams are going on

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------




93fuelslut said:


> Why such a cheap phone?
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Because my pockets are small...

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jun 3, 2014)

@Gogeta dont mind that "slut" lol, moto e is a good choice, and good luck to your exams!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 3, 2014)

Deadly said:


> lol. ya happy to be back. thanks to moto e  seems it quiet down here these days..
> 
> also hello phil.. lots of new faces for me unless you changed name o.o

Click to collapse



Hooray a motorola brother!

Wrote this S#!t via Samsung Galaxy Note 3 LTE


----------



## Deadly (Jun 3, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> You using moto e??
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup and its good.. Since you are thinking of buying it.  I say go for it.. It has small charger length and heats a little during charging and some games. But excelt that, no issues. I got 6-7 hours screen on. Which is very good..

And crappy earphones. Though you probably have Sony earphones like I had Samsung one. So it doesn't matter




deathnotice01 said:


> Hooray a motorola brother!
> 
> Wrote this S#!t via Samsung Galaxy Note 3 LTE

Click to collapse



 yo dn... Long time no see?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 3, 2014)

Deadly said:


> Yup and its good.. Since you are thinking of buying it.  I say go for it.. It has small charger length and heats a little during charging and some games. But excelt that, no issues. I got 6-7 hours screen on. Which is very good..
> 
> And crappy earphones. Though you probably have Sony earphones like I had Samsung one. So it doesn't matter
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## Groot (Jun 3, 2014)

Rohin pls

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 3, 2014)

Ordered MOTO E! :beer:

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------


Philomena said:


> @Gogeta dont mind that "slut" lol, moto e is a good choice, and good luck to your exams!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 3, 2014)

?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadly (Jun 3, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X

Click to collapse



??







Gogeta said:


> Ordered MOTO E! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Good job ?


----------



## Groot (Jun 4, 2014)

@Gogeta congratulations!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 4, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Ordered MOTO E! :beer:
> 
> Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Congrats on your new baby Vegito ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## Groot (Jun 4, 2014)

Gogeta is pregnant?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 5, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Gogeta is pregnant?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Jessica is the father.

Gender confusion at its finest.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 5, 2014)

Gohan said:


> So... My child has three parents?! ?

Click to collapse



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...s-controversial-IVF-technique-not-unsafe.html

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## cascabel (Jun 5, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Jessica is the father.
> 
> Gender confusion at its finest.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeez, they're breeding? Well that sucks.


----------



## Groot (Jun 5, 2014)

I em scred nao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jun 5, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent via Moto X Developer Edition

Click to collapse



long time no see you two

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Jun 5, 2014)

I love my new phone

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Jun 5, 2014)

.   .


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 5, 2014)

Apex said:


> .   .

Click to collapse



+ +


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 5, 2014)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

_     “Power brings a man many luxuries, but a clean pair of hands is seldom among them.” 
― Robert Harris     _


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 5, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> _     “Power brings a man many luxuries, but a clean pair of hands is seldom among them.”
> ― Robert Harris     _

Click to collapse



Stay home mate,  you crazeee!!! 

Also,  ohai 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi sirs

Sent from my Polaroid S10 Tablet using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jun 6, 2014)

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Groot (Jun 6, 2014)

@Gohan pls, that smilebot is cute

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 6, 2014)

Sup? guys

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 8, 2014)

Gohan said:


> So... My child has three parents?! ?

Click to collapse



And one of them is your dad ??

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 8, 2014)

Gohan said:


> ??? I forgot about my username. Wow, that's weird.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



With how often you change it, it was bound to happen. Lol

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Apex (Jun 8, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> With how often you change it, it was bound to happen. Lol
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



What's this Movie Club?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 8, 2014)

Dirk's movie thread. I haven't been participating as much lately, as I haven't been watching movies much.

*Excreted from my Nexus 5*
[Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying


----------



## Deadly (Jun 9, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> With how often you change it, it was bound to happen. Lol
> 
> *Excreted from my Nexus 5*
> [Guide] Headphone/Earphone Buying

Click to collapse



You stole my line.. Lol


----------



## undercover (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy moly! Found where @M_T_M lives! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jun 9, 2014)

Wrong tinky,  it's vemons place, what is up? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jun 9, 2014)

undercover said:


> View attachment 2788612
> 
> Holy moly! Found where @M_T_M lives!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Free candies inside!

Wrote this S#!t via Samsung Galaxy Note 3 LTE


----------



## Groot (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi death notice, sup? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## undercover (Jun 9, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Wrong tinky,  it's vemons place, what is up?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



No. Bridge + cave = troll = @M_T_M 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh,  i missed the point ?. Agree much ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 9, 2014)

undercover said:


> No. Bridge + cave = troll = @M_T_M
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, under bridge = cat predator

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## Groot (Jun 9, 2014)

Eat **** homie! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 9, 2014)

?

Sent from my KitKatified HTC One X


----------



## Groot (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi rohin ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Good morning.
Hey guys 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Gohan said:


> What's up?

Click to collapse



Not much.
Am on holiday for 3 months.

You ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 13, 2014)

Dead

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 17, 2014)

Sup Muffins? ??


----------



## Groot (Jun 17, 2014)

Muff pld

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2014)

...?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 27, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> ...?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where're your infamous Italian Breadstick brothers? ?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2014)

Sup yo

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi guys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 28, 2014)

gadgetroid said:


> Where're your infamous Italian Breadstick brothers? ?

Click to collapse



The Forum in the sky

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 28, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Philomena plz

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi mate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 28, 2014)

I ain't getting notifications on Tapatalk
? #pokerface

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadly (Jun 28, 2014)

Casanova said:


> I ain't getting notifications on Tapatalk
> ? #pokerface
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you update tapatalk? I'm getting notifications


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone having trouble with latest Tapatalk ? It can't be kept in memory :/ 

I open Tapatalk and enter XDA forum then I go back to home screen then back to the app BOOM am out of XDA.

Anyone ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Jun 28, 2014)

Boooom

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Boooom
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Jun 28, 2014)

Tapatalk works fine here, have you tried turning it off and on again?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Tapatalk works fine here, have you tried turning it off and on again?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did that. Nothing.
I'll try on other device and see...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

.

Also it doesn't always happen, most of the time it does.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Groot (Jun 28, 2014)

Hmm, lol, wipe data of tapatalk or reinstall it, solves it for me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 28, 2014)

Reinstalled it ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Reinstalled. Same :/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 30, 2014)

Dead


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't seen this guy on here in a long time. @roofrider

Sent from my C1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Jun 30, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Ikr? He's dead i suppose!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No spankings. You might like it. You're not getting that for free.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 30, 2014)

Ooooooooh, kinky?

_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 1, 2014)

roofrider said:


> Ikr? He's dead i suppose!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you were dead to notice his return. ?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 2, 2014)

After a long time! Hola guys!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> After a long time! Hola guys!

Click to collapse



Hello Sir Pharmacist

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 12, 2014)

BD gonna get married! Yepee

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 12, 2014)

Philomena said:


> BD gonna get married! Yepee
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Oh my gosh!

Who is the lucky man?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jul 12, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> Who is the lucky man?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you even G+, bro? 

Sent from my LG-D801


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 12, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> Who is the lucky man?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Veeman


Apex said:


> Do you even G+, bro?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801

Click to collapse



People actually willingly use G+ ????


----------



## Groot (Jul 12, 2014)

I'll not mention his name as I could get banned... He's an awesome guy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2014)

Philomena said:


> I'll not mention his name as I could get banned... He's an awesome guy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



I was guessing it was him.

I am very happy for them. They are two of the nicest people I've ever met on a forum.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Do you even G+, bro?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801

Click to collapse



Nope. Never have, never w-...well...maybe some time in the future.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jul 13, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I was guessing it was him.
> 
> I am very happy for them. They are two of the nicest people I've ever met on a forum.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree, could not fathom the misjudgments for them...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 25, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Veeman
> 
> People actually willingly use G+ ????

Click to collapse



I don't really use G+. I think only  developers in xda use it.


Philomena said:


> I'll not mention his name as I could get banned... He's an awesome guy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Wow. I was guessing that was about to happen sooner or later! I'm happy for those two.


----------



## Groot (Jul 25, 2014)

Ironman pls ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 25, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Ironman pls ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Damn that connection problem. Sup Phil?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jul 25, 2014)

Just chilling, how are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 25, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Just chilling, how are you?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Been good! Got my moto g yesterday so had been busy unlocking bootloader, rooting and flashing CM. So far I'm liking this phone!

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jul 25, 2014)

Congratulations for that!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 25, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Congratulations for that!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Thanks!

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey guys! After a year long journey through the operating systems of handheld devices I am back to Android, home sweet home


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jul 25, 2014)

wb funny.and i just got my amazing love mei case from wish. its waterproof shock proof and has a corning gorilla glass 3 screen cover. All my lovely goodies forbmy m8


----------



## Groot (Jul 26, 2014)

So many rich guys here  ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 26, 2014)

Philomena said:


> So many rich guys here  ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Lol I'm not rich. I have to wait every one or two years to get a new phone

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 26, 2014)

Philomena said:


> So many rich guys here  ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Lol! I am a pharmacy student,  I saved  my pocket money to get a phone


----------



## Groot (Jul 26, 2014)

? and here i am sitting broje

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Apex (Jul 26, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Been good! Got my moto g yesterday so had been busy unlocking bootloader, rooting and flashing CM. So far I'm liking this phone!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What method did you use to root? My son wants his rooted, but I've not had much time or luck with the few attempts made. 

Also, LG G3 in my hands in 10 minus 7 days. Haters gonna, well... ya know.

Also, what's up fools?

Sent from my LG-D801


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> What method did you use to root? My son wants his rooted, but I've not had much time or luck with the few attempts made.
> 
> Also, LG G3 in my hands in 10 minus 7 days. Haters gonna, well... ya know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used superboot by PaulOBrien. Here's the link http://www.modaco.com/topic/366771-root-your-moto-g-option-1-superboot/


----------



## Groot (Jul 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> What method did you use to root? My son wants his rooted, but I've not had much time or luck with the few attempts made.
> 
> Also, LG G3 in my hands in 10 minus 7 days. Haters gonna, well... ya know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations for the G3 boss... Doing great here! You? Also, hi Gohan and ironman!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 26, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Congratulations for the G3 boss... Doing great here! You? Also, hi Gohan and ironman!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Sup Phil. Congratz for the G3 @Apex


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> Also, LG G3 in my hands in 10 minus 7 days. Haters gonna, well... ya know.

Click to collapse



I can't wait to get my hands on the G3 so I can test it out.
I don't actually plan on getting one yet (as I'm more than happy with my current devices) but I'll soon scoop it up if it impresses me enough.

Sent from my HTC One or Note 3 via XDA Premium


----------



## Groot (Jul 27, 2014)

Donate me your old devices pls ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Apex (Jul 27, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Donate me your old devices pls ?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



You pay shipping and handling fees?

Sent from my LG-D801


----------



## Groot (Jul 27, 2014)

Apex said:


> You pay shipping and handling fees?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801

Click to collapse



Only shipping ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 27, 2014)

Short

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------

Sorry @Philomena


----------



## Groot (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi umesh!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Veeman
> 
> People actually willingly use G+ ????

Click to collapse



What da fuq?

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## Groot (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi veeman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 27, 2014)

Sup veeman


----------



## husam666 (Jul 27, 2014)

Gohan said:


> What are you doing? ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Lemon partying probably


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 27, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Lemon partying probably

Click to collapse



Or probably drunk.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 28, 2014)

Guys, Anyone knows about developin apps? i need help ._. http://forum.xda-developers.com/cod...te-service-t2830739/post54454548#post54454548


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 29, 2014)

Apex said:


> You pay shipping and handling fees?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801

Click to collapse



I will!  

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------

What's up everyone?  I am loving CM11 after 2.3.7 on the Galaxy Y it feels like heaven.


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 31, 2014)

The muffins still live.... 

_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## Groot (Jul 31, 2014)

Hola juggles

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## cascabel (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow. This thread lives? ?


----------



## Groot (Jul 31, 2014)

Cascabel pls

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 31, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Cascabel pls
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747

Click to collapse



Phil pls


----------



## hanisod (Jul 31, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> what's up everyone?  I am loving CM11 after 2.3.7 on the Galaxy Y it feels like heaven.

Click to collapse



That thing has CM11?!

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk... Awesome


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 31, 2014)

hanisod said:


> That thing has CM11?!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk... Awesome

Click to collapse



Galaxy Gio has CM11 and Omni ROM. Low end devices still get latest CM surprisingly.


----------



## hanisod (Jul 31, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Galaxy Gio has CM11 and Omni ROM. Low end devices still get latest CM surprisingly.

Click to collapse



Yeah... very surprising 

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk... Awesome


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 31, 2014)

hanisod said:


> That thing has CM11?!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk... Awesome

Click to collapse



No, I got the Xperia L, it has CM11


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jul 31, 2014)

hallo


----------



## Groot (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello everyone! Good to see this thread being active again!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## veeman (Aug 1, 2014)

Ohio Lottery Band-Aids ?


----------



## SpiritFyre (Aug 1, 2014)

veeman and gohan hai


----------



## Groot (Aug 1, 2014)

Ohio Lottery Band-Aids ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi y'all


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 4, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Hi y'all

Click to collapse



Hey there


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey guys. Long time no talk. How's everyone doing?


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 6, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hey guys. Long time no talk. How's everyone doing?

Click to collapse



I'm good for now until school opens.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Aug 6, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I'm good for now until school opens.

Click to collapse



Yea. School sucks from what I remember. Best part about it was my friends and the jokes we played on everyone. Getting into all kinds of trouble.


----------



## Groot (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi axis, you look so cool in your avatar!


----------



## UAdeveloper (Aug 6, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hi axis, you look so cool in your avatar!

Click to collapse



Wtf,
did someone read the OP? What is this thread about?

The OP is so loooonnnggggg. If I read this, I will get nightmares!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 6, 2014)

UAdeveloper said:


> Wtf,
> did someone read the OP? What is this thread about?
> 
> The OP is so loooonnnggggg. If I read this, I will get nightmares!

Click to collapse



Everyone here has read and abided by the op

_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 7, 2014)

UAdeveloper said:


> Wtf,
> did someone read the OP? What is this thread about?
> 
> The OP is so loooonnnggggg. If I read this, I will get nightmares!

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> Everyone here has read and abided by the op
> 
> _       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _

Click to collapse


----------



## UAdeveloper (Aug 7, 2014)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I've read it.

NOW I KNOW EVERYTHING


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 7, 2014)

UAdeveloper said:


> I've read it.
> 
> NOW I KNOW EVERYTHING

Click to collapse



No, no you don't...


----------



## UAdeveloper (Aug 7, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> No, no you don't...

Click to collapse



I feel like a plastic-bag:crying:, let me alone, forever


----------



## Apex (Aug 7, 2014)

UAdeveloper said:


> I feel like a plastic-bag:crying:, let me alone, forever

Click to collapse



Dont have to ask us twice. 

Sent from my LG-D851


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 7, 2014)

UAdeveloper said:


> I've read it.
> 
> NOW I KNOW EVERYTHING

Click to collapse








_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## Groot (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice to see old buddies here!!!


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 7, 2014)

Phil pls


----------



## Groot (Aug 7, 2014)

Wassup ironmon my mon


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 7, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Wassup ironmon my mon

Click to collapse



What the hell is Mon? I'm Iron Man!


----------



## Groot (Aug 7, 2014)

Ironmon pls mon is betur den man mon


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 7, 2014)

Yo sup?


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 7, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Ironmon pls mon is betur den man mon

Click to collapse



U speaking like gibberish!


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Aug 7, 2014)

Philomena said:


> Hi axis, you look so cool in your avatar!

Click to collapse



Thank ye [emoji106]
I was about to change it though lol its an older picture. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Groot (Aug 7, 2014)

Doing great here, and you?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm alright myself. Constantly working. Managing a Vape shop isn't exactly the easiest job.


----------



## Groot (Aug 7, 2014)

That's coool, I'm just watching cartoons, been up so early.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Aug 7, 2014)

Must be nice lol


----------



## Apex (Aug 8, 2014)

Sent from my LG G3 D851


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Aug 8, 2014)

Gohan said:


> I see you've been working out?

Click to collapse



Yea, lately I've grown to love my gym time. Its basically all I have free time for nowadays. But I will say, its awesome. I've gained 17lbs in about 2 months. I'm only 5'7 but I weigh a good 162lbs. [emoji106]


----------



## Apex (Aug 8, 2014)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Yea, lately I've grown to love my gym time. Its basically all I have free time for nowadays. But I will say, its awesome. I've gained 17lbs in about 2 months. I'm only 5'7 but I weigh a good 162lbs. [emoji106]

Click to collapse



I have 4 inches on you and about 20 pounds. All pure, lean muscle/fat.


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Aug 8, 2014)

Apex said:


> I have 4 inches on you and about 20 pounds. All pure, lean muscle/fat.

Click to collapse



That's what I'm talking about. [emoji41]


----------



## Groot (Aug 8, 2014)

Apex said:


> View attachment 2888648
> 
> Sent from my LG G3 D851

Click to collapse



Wooooow!!! And congratulations for the G3 boss!!!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello everyone 

Sent form my KitKatifyed CM11


----------



## Groot (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi funnypharm!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 11, 2014)

Guys help me decide, CM11 or SlimKat for the Xperia L Please!!!!


----------



## Groot (Aug 11, 2014)

Slimkat!!! Btw this is Eren/Philomena guys

I am Groot


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 11, 2014)

Groot said:


> Slimkat!!! Btw this is Eren/Philomena guys
> 
> I am Groot

Click to collapse



Yeah I figured that out from my Pm inbox  loving Kitkat! 

Sent for my DeSonyfied Xperia L.


----------



## Groot (Aug 11, 2014)

Hahahaha, I'm happy for you! If you want themes you should flash cm11

I am Groot


----------



## funnypharmacist (Aug 11, 2014)

Groot said:


> Hahahaha, I'm happy for you! If you want themes you should flash cm11
> 
> I am Groot

Click to collapse



Yeah! Staying on CM11. Thank you 

Sent for my DeSonyfied Xperia L.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2014)

Ohai

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Aug 13, 2014)

Hai bd

I am Groot


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 13, 2014)

Groot said:


> Hai bd
> 
> I am Groot

Click to collapse



Hello Groot

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Aug 14, 2014)

I am also Eren/Philomena ?, suo bd?

I am Groot


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 14, 2014)

Babydollll said:


> Ohai
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is that you BD?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 16, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Is that you BD?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is I, BD.

How are you?



Also ....
Fishing pier at Ross Barnett reservoir in Mississippi






Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Aug 16, 2014)

Woooow such beauty

I am Groot


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 16, 2014)

Babydollll said:


> Yes, it is I, BD.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm fine. For the pic I would say Such Beauty much wow


----------



## jRi0T68 (Aug 16, 2014)

To any of you on my g+, please give input on my last post to android ot. I may have just come up with a genius very "boutique" phone accessory product.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Aug 17, 2014)

Got it sir jeremy

I am Groot


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey frat, what's up?


----------



## Groot (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi devstaff

I am Groot


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 19, 2014)

Babydollll said:


> Yes, it is I, BD.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











Groot said:


> Woooow such beauty
> 
> I am Groot

Click to collapse



I love Mississippi. It's really beautiful and has a much slower pace. I feel much calmer there.

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

Why is every threads like these dead?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Why is every threads like these dead?

Click to collapse



it's a constipiracy


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> it's a conspiracy

Click to collapse



LOL!  XD Seriously though there used to be a time when Frat and Yakuza used to be active.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> LOL!  XD Seriously though there used to be a time when Frat and Yakuza used to be active.

Click to collapse



There used to be a time when the gli mafia family thread was so active that it was number 2 or 3 most active thread on xda in the portal


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> There used to be a time when the gli mafia family thread was so active that it was number 2 or 3 most active thread on xda in the portal

Click to collapse



Damn.... been a while since I heard that gli mafia family. I remember I was trying to join but got busy with exams and didn't check for months.  Came back and checked it got closed(I think we all know the reasons).  I wished it was still open it was one of the funniest and most active group.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Damn.... been a while since I heard that gli mafia family. I remember I was trying to join but got busy with exams and didn't check for months.  Came back and checked it got closed(I think we all know the reasons).  I wished it was still open it was one of the funniest and most active group.

Click to collapse



I'm surprised that this thread survived. It was heavily attacked by the members of the gli and it's still here 2 years later lol


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I'm surprised that this thread survived. It was heavily attacked by the members of the gli and it's still here 2 years later lol

Click to collapse



What do you mean by "heavily attacked"?


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2014)

I remembered aspiring to join the mafia when @jugg1es bashed me ?

I am Groot


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 21, 2014)

Groot said:


> I remembered aspiring to join the mafia when @jugg1es bashed me ?
> 
> I am Groot

Click to collapse



And it was a well deserved bashing if memory serves ?

_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## Groot (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes it was ?

I am Groot


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

I smell a bad argument coming up.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)

Groot said:


> I remembered aspiring to join the mafia when @jugg1es bashed me ?
> 
> I am Groot

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


> And it was a well deserved bashing if memory serves ?
> 
> _       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _

Click to collapse




I don't know who you were,  but judging by your profile now.. I agree with juggles ?




ironman38102 said:


> What do you mean by "heavily attacked"?

Click to collapse



The posts were deleted, but if you read the first few pages, you can get a hint..


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I smell a bad argument coming up.

Click to collapse



Nope?







husam666 said:


> I don't know who you were,  but judging by your profile now.. I agree with juggles ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It wasn't that bad between the two threads. 

_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Nope?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not directly.. but that's the past. let's put that behind


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

Gohan said:


> My first time in the gli I argued with I think Quasimodem and Apex ?
> Edit: Oops I mentioned a banned member. Am I gonna get banned now? ?

Click to collapse



***** please I have mentioned him twice  and I'm still here! Why if I mention that guy I will get banned? 

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2014)

husam666 said:


> There used to be a time when the gli mafia family thread was so active that it was number 2 or 3 most active thread on xda in the portal

Click to collapse



Those were the days....

Then things changed. 

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




ironman38102 said:


> ***** please I have mentioned him twice  and I'm still here! Why if I mention that guy I will get banned?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Eh... I'm the only one getting banned for mentioning him. 

Zeroyouknowwhatsgiven

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

Babydollll said:


> Those were the days....
> 
> Then things changed.
> 
> Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XDA OT has changed.... From more fun to less fun.  I mean there used to be a time when I used to stick to my computer reading fun threads(including gli!) in ot

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> ***** please I have mentioned him twice  and I'm still here! Why if I mention that guy I will get banned?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Eh... I'm the only one getting banned for mentioning him. 

Zeroyouknowwhatsgiven

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2014)

Gohan said:


> The frat was up there too, when it was just started. ?

Click to collapse



The gli thread was a permanent fixture on the portal.... For awhile after it was locked even

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

Can we please stop talking about gli? It's making me sad and angry. 

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Can we please stop talking about gli? It's making me sad and angry.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Iknowthatfeelbro.jpg

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

Babydollll said:


> Iknowthatfeelbro.jpg
> 
> Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL! XD

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2014)

Why doesn't page 5307 load? It redirects me to 5306


----------



## hanisod (Aug 21, 2014)

Babydollll said:


> Iknowthatfeelbro.jpg
> 
> Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



AndIknowthatfeeltoogal.jpg

OT is now... complete nonsense, I also remember the times when we used to have fun, now everything is pretty much dead, for who knows what reasons

Personally to me, it's life it self, add the fact that I can't find any good threads to post on nowadays, or got anything to spam all over the place :/

What's up BD and everyone still hanging up on this thread?

Sent from my LG G2 using Tapatalk... Awesome


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

hanisod said:


> AndIknowthatfeeltoogal.jpg
> 
> OT is now... complete nonsense, I also remember the times when we used to have fun, now everything is pretty much dead, for who knows what reasons
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree OT is now completely boring and nonsense. I mean they closed every good thread because idiot mods think it's spamming.  I mean XDA OT used to make my boring days. 

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 21, 2014)

Gohan said:


> My first time in the gli I argued with I think Quasimodem and Apex ?
> Edit: Oops I mentioned a banned member. Am I gonna get banned now? ?

Click to collapse



My first posts in the gli thread were met with a very grumpy @Babydollll and resulted me being on her ignore last for an awful lot time. ?

_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> My first posts in the gli thread were met with a very grumpy BD and resulted me being on her ignite last for an awful lot time. ?
> 
> _       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _

Click to collapse



Don't worry I have pissed off so much people here either with my jokes or my crude language due to anger even got a pm from Faiz. Although I regret doing that and I would want to apologize to them personally. 

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Don't worry I have pissed off so much people here either with my jokes or my crude language due to anger even got a pm from Faiz. Although I regret doing that and I would want to apologize to them personally.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm not worried, me and BD came to be very close friends. 

_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

hey guys!


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 21, 2014)

Yo wassup?


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> hey guys!

Click to collapse





Casanova said:


> Yo wassup?

Click to collapse



Gentlemen



Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 21, 2014)

What's up ironman?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

hey ironman (^-^)/

whats up everybody ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

Casanova said:


> What's up ironman?

Click to collapse



 Nothing much just talking about the good ol' XDA OT

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> hey ironman (^-^)/
> 
> whats up everybody ?

Click to collapse



Sup Firewall?

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> hey ironman (^-^)/
> 
> whats up everybody ?

Click to collapse



Hey Fire how are your horses?[emoji12]


ironman38102 said:


> Nothing much just talking about the good ol' XDA OT
> 
> Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was a bit late


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Hey Fire how are your horses?[emoji12]
> 
> I was a bit late

Click to collapse



There is one thing I have learned in XDA which is that you can never be late for any kind of discussions! XD

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Sup Firewall?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not much.
its 12:30pm and am setting in front of my monitor, enjoying some youtube and music.

you?


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 21, 2014)

Gtg studies cya


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Hey Fire how are your horses?

Click to collapse



sleeping.

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




Casanova said:


> Gtg studies cya

Click to collapse



so fast ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> not much.
> its 12:30pm and am setting in front of my monitor, enjoying some youtube and music.
> 
> you?

Click to collapse



Listening to music

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by CM11) using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 22, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> My first posts in the gli thread were met with a very grumpy @Babydollll and resulted me being on her ignore last for an awful lot time. ?
> 
> _       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _

Click to collapse



I remember that. [emoji16]







jugg1es said:


> I'm not worried, me and BD came to be very close friends.
> 
> _       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _

Click to collapse



Yep. How times have changed. [emoji41]


Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Aug 22, 2014)

TIL Casanova is a gentleman

I am Groot


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2014)

Groot said:


> TIL Casanova is a gentleman
> 
> I am Groot

Click to collapse



Not everything you learn has to be true


----------



## Prawesome (Aug 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I'm surprised that this thread survived. It was heavily attacked by the members of the gli and it's still here 2 years later lol

Click to collapse



What can I say? We resisted.. Man, that "war" was funny. This place doesn't even look familiar now


----------



## Groot (Aug 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Not everything you learn has to be true

Click to collapse



???

I am Groot


----------



## oddtiki (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm alive.

Sent from my GT-I9001I via Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Aug 22, 2014)

Alert, awake, enthusiastic?

I am Groot


----------



## Apex (Aug 27, 2014)

Groot said:


> Alert, awake, enthusiastic?
> 
> I am Groot

Click to collapse



http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/2ej7su/i_am_groot_xposed_module/

Sent from my LG-D851


----------



## Groot (Aug 27, 2014)

?????

I am Groot


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Apex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/2ej7su/i_am_groot_xposed_module/
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851

Click to collapse



That module doesn't make sense. I mean making every text I am Groot! Couldn't even enter passwords to unlock my phone.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Aug 27, 2014)

Lol, it makes sense as long as you have a good sense of humor ?

I am Groot


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Groot said:


> Lol, it makes sense as long as you have a good sense of humor ?
> 
> I am Groot

Click to collapse



I havent watched the movie yet but I will since many of my friends are forcing me to watch it as they say it's good.


----------



## Groot (Aug 27, 2014)

You should m8

I am Groot


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 28, 2014)

I ordered the one plus one.... You jelly? 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Babydollll said:


> I ordered the one plus one.... You jelly?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Congratz! The one plus one forum are stupid though.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 28, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Congratz! The one plus one forum are stupid though.

Click to collapse



They are. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 1, 2014)

Ohai


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Wow

Click to collapse



Come back tomorrow everyone's busy with the fappening


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ohai

Click to collapse



Hey =)


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 2, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Come back tomorrow everyone's busy with the fappening

Click to collapse



Lol WTF?!

Went to 9gag and well I got this. Saw a picture that said "31.08.2014 NEVER FORGET"


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 2, 2014)

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 2, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> Lol WTF?!
> 
> Went to 9gag and well I got this. Saw a picture that said "31.08.2014 NEVER FORGET"

Click to collapse



9gag?
No, you need to go to reddit.It's all there.


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 3, 2014)

husam666 said:


> 9gag?
> No, you need to go to reddit.It's all there.

Click to collapse



Lol yea I know what is happening before 9gag I went to Reddit. Seems like I'll be not using reddit and 9gag till the Fappening is over.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 3, 2014)

Morning

Sent from my One A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Evening


----------



## Gogeta (Sep 5, 2014)

Downloaded fappening torrent, huehue

Sent from my Moto E


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2014)

I can haz foot flavor?


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 6, 2014)

boborone said:


> I can haz foot flavor?

Click to collapse



Babeh!!!!! :sly::thumbup:
Ohai, Bobo!

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## boborone (Sep 6, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Babeh!!!!! :sly:[emoji106]
> Ohai, Bobo!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What's up doc?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 6, 2014)

Whelp... I'm officially all moved in all official like. I'll get my Mississippi state ID this week and be a  permanent resident of Mississippi..... ?

Sent from my One A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2014)

Babydollll said:


> Whelp... I'm officially all moved in all official like. I'll get my Mississippi state ID this week and be a  permanent resident of Mississippi..... ?
> 
> Sent from my One A0001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



em
eye
crooked letter
crooked letter
eye
crooked letter
crooked letter
eye
humpback
humpback
eye


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 8, 2014)

Babydollll said:


> Whelp... I'm officially all moved in all official like. I'll get my Mississippi state ID this week and be a  permanent resident of Mississippi..... ?
> 
> Sent from my One A0001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Congrats. Leave Jersey far behind. It wasn't good enough to keep you.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 9, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Congrats. Leave Jersey far behind. It wasn't good enough to keep you.

Click to collapse



Thanks man. I love it here. The infamous unmentionable one did a stellar job picking out this apartment. 2 bed/2 bath (which means I get my own bathroom [emoji3][emoji3] )

How you have you been? It's been awhile since e talked. Hope all is well with you and the family @jRi0T68

Sent from my One A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Good Evening! How's everybody?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2014)

A month with no posts...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sleepy! (Oct 10, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> A month with no posts...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PM me your hangouts ID.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 10, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> PM me your hangouts ID.

Click to collapse



Don't do it. 

_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## Sleepy! (Oct 10, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Don't do it.
> 
> _       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _

Click to collapse



It's for the mosh pit, old timer. 
Now go back to whatever hell you came from.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 10, 2014)

Sleepy! said:


> It's for the mosh pit, old timer.
> Now go back to whatever hell you came from.

Click to collapse



Just saying is all.  Look what happened the last two times. 

_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## Sleepy! (Oct 10, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> Just saying is all.  Look what happened the last two times.
> 
> _       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _

Click to collapse



Like I said, don't worry.


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it's safe to say that this thread is completely dead?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Oct 11, 2014)

Not today!


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 11, 2014)

What is this place even? ??


----------



## husam666 (Oct 11, 2014)

gadgetroid said:


> What is this place even? ??

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Oct 12, 2014)

No


----------



## jRi0T68 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sometimes.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Oct 12, 2014)

Wassup y'all?


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 12, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh my! ?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 13, 2014)

Is it okay to say...

Dead thread is dead now?

'Cause like you know... It's dead.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2014)

Ohai

Sent from my One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 16, 2014)

Found this on internet about n6 

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello


----------



## ironman38102 (Oct 17, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Found this on internet about n6
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XD LOL my thinking exactly. I was planning to get it but I guess I'll just get nexus 5.


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 17, 2014)

ppero196 said:


> Hello

Click to collapse



Hey stranger. 

_       “Our great democracies still tend to think that a stupid man is more likely to be honest than a clever man.”*―*Bertrand Russell  _


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 18, 2014)

People still use XDA? ?

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 19, 2014)

Gohan said:


> Apparently. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I thought you were banned again?

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 19, 2014)

Gohan said:


> I'm never banned unless I choose to be.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Please choose to be. Thank you. 

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Oct 20, 2014)

??????


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi bd, even though I'm 4 days late

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 20, 2014)

@Apex ,
A pleasure to have met you during the BABBQ, mate. You are a cool dude! Don't let these trolls tell you otherwise :silly: :highfive:


----------



## ironman38102 (Oct 20, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> @Apex ,
> A pleasure to have met you during the BABBQ, mate. You are a cool dude! Don't let these trolls tell you otherwise :silly: :highfive:

Click to collapse



Damn it I forgot that there was a BABBQ last week! Meh I'll just watch it on YouTube to see your faces.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone has any one plus one invite? Need urgently for a friend 

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Oct 20, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Anyone has any one plus one invite? Need urgently for a friend
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I Heard that you won't need invites soon since they would take orders without a invite but need to pay using paypal and can only buy 2 units.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 20, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> I Heard that you won't need invites soon since they would take orders without a invite but need to pay using paypal and can only buy 2 units.

Click to collapse



i know, pre order is up but its urgent as he is coming from US in some days, so he will take it to india without customs, at cheaper price.


----------



## Apex (Oct 28, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> @Apex ,
> A pleasure to have met you during the BABBQ, mate. You are a cool dude! Don't let these trolls tell you otherwise :silly: :highfive:

Click to collapse


 @M_T_M

The pleasure was all mine! I have finally gotten to shake the hand that trolls the trolls. I may never wash it again! :crying:


----------



## AndroidSlave (Oct 28, 2014)

Creepy

Sent from my GT-I9205 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 28, 2014)

Apex said:


> @M_T_M
> 
> The pleasure was all mine! I have finally gotten to shake the hand that trolls the trolls. I may never wash it again! :crying:

Click to collapse



lol.....now, that's a compliment!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 28, 2014)

Isn't that cheating with his S/O ? ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Oct 29, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Isn't that cheating with his S/O ? ?

Click to collapse



Okay first of all is girlfriend not S/O!!!  #stopcallingyourgirlfriendsas/o

BTW hi Rohin long time no see! 

Sent from my Moto G(Powered by Multi-ROM) using tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 30, 2014)

??


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 3, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> @Apex ,
> A pleasure to have met you during the BABBQ, mate. You are a cool dude! Don't let these trolls tell you otherwise :silly: :highfive:

Click to collapse




Apex said:


> @M_T_M
> 
> The pleasure was all mine! I have finally gotten to shake the hand that trolls the trolls. I may never wash it again! :crying:

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> lol.....now, that's a compliment!!

Click to collapse



Get a room u 2...:silly:


lol


----------



## Apex (Nov 3, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> Get a room u 2...:silly:
> 
> 
> lol

Click to collapse





Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm just gonna leave this here 

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2014)

Why are we not funding this?


----------



## Groot (Nov 4, 2014)

Lol m8 haha


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 4, 2014)

I see so many new faces in the frat. Tony, MTM and Rohin! Hi guys it's me Riir. 

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 4, 2014)

TheMadChemist said:


> I see so many new faces in the frat. Tony, MTM and Rohin! Hi guys it's me Riir.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They're quite the opposite of "New" (substitute "geezer" or "strays from the Old Folks Home").

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 4, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You were in Delhi?[emoji6]  cool
BTW are you SS(initials)?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 5, 2014)

Apex said:


> They're quite the opposite of "New" (substitute "geezer" or "strays from the Old Folks Home").
> 
> _*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_

Click to collapse



Or "ancients." [emoji1]


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Or "ancients." [emoji1]

Click to collapse



Totes. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## Groot (Nov 5, 2014)

Hola guys!


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 5, 2014)

Heya.

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 5, 2014)

Casanova said:


> You were in Delhi?[emoji6]  cool
> BTW are you SS(initials)?

Click to collapse



How do you know? 

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 5, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> How do you know?
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You posted the same pic in Facebook OT group[emoji52]


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 5, 2014)

Casanova said:


> You posted the same pic in Facebook OT group[emoji52]

Click to collapse



And who are you?

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 5, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> And who are you?
> 
> Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Shut your face. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 6, 2014)

@M_T_M will make us a cake. He cooks very well. [emoji3] 

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mephikun (Nov 6, 2014)

I would offer to get the thanks button removed from OT, but I already did that 2 years ago... I can sing happy birthday to the thread?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Nov 6, 2014)

Woooohooo anniversary!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> I would offer to get the thanks button removed from OT, but I already did that 2 years ago... I can sing happy birthday to the thread?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Everybody hates you

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Nov 6, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Everybody hates you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There are still times I miss the thanks button.

This is one of them


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2014)

jugg1es said:


> There are still times I miss the thanks button.
> 
> This is one of them

Click to collapse


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Mephikun (Nov 7, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Everybody hates you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Eh, last I checked I was on at least decent terms with quite a few people here, even people like Apex and others I caused problems with.

Doesn't matter though, I'm not here to cause problems, back then I was far beyond immature, I couldn't take a joke and made a lot of stupid mistakes. Just here to say happy birthday to the thread, make fun of my mistakes and then drop off the face of the earth like I always do when I post here.



jugg1es said:


> There are still times I miss the thanks button.
> 
> This is one of them

Click to collapse



You're welcome.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Nov 7, 2014)

Holaaaaaaaaa


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Eh, last I checked I was on at least decent terms with quite a few people here, even people like Apex and others I caused problems with.
> 
> Doesn't matter though, I'm not here to cause problems, back then I was far beyond immature, I couldn't take a joke and made a lot of stupid mistakes. Just here to say happy birthday to the thread, make fun of my mistakes and then drop off the face of the earth like I always do when I post here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everybody still hates you 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Nov 7, 2014)

Mephikun said:


> Eh, last I checked I was on at least decent terms with quite a few people here, even people like Apex and others I caused problems with.
> 
> Doesn't matter though, I'm not here to cause problems, back then I was far beyond immature, I couldn't take a joke and made a lot of stupid mistakes. Just here to say happy birthday to the thread, make fun of my mistakes and then drop off the face of the earth like I always do when I post here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everybody _doesn't_ hate you. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## Groot (Nov 7, 2014)

Boss pls ???


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 7, 2014)

Huh

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 10, 2014)

Meph, the frat are like 14 year old girls. They're mad at someone every other week ?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Meph, the frat are like 14 year old girls. They're mad at someone every other week ?

Click to collapse



Get him!

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Meph, the frat are like 14 year old girls. They're mad at someone every other week ?

Click to collapse



Blasphemy. We get mad at someone every other day. ?


----------



## Wolf Pup (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey Cascabel. Miss me?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 11, 2014)

Wolf Pup said:


> Hey Cascabel. Miss me?

Click to collapse



Hey wolfie. Nope ?


Gohan said:


> Who are you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



He's Wolf Pup. ?
Y'know.. A noob wolf. ?


----------



## undercover (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh, this thread is still going....


----------



## Apex (Nov 14, 2014)

undercover said:


> Oh, this thread is still going....

Click to collapse



Barely enough to keep the brain alive. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## Groot (Nov 16, 2014)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 17, 2014)

? what they said


----------



## hanisod (Nov 17, 2014)

Ehm, happy anniversary


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2014)

Huh...this thread is still alive. I remember when Apex made it, lol.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2014)

Gohan said:


> Now that is a username I haven't seen in a long time... Wow. ?

Click to collapse



I'm like herpes, I just randomly show up at times to say hi and though I might leave for a while, I'm never really gone.


----------



## roofrider (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi!

Oh! it's 12:12am here now, so I'm Zzzzzzz


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 18, 2014)

StormMcCloud said:


> Huh...this thread is still alive. I remember when Apex made it, lol.

Click to collapse



Do you? Do you really? Where was it actually launched?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 18, 2014)

TonyStark said:


> Do you? Do you really? Where was it actually launched?

Click to collapse



Oh you know where big boy.  

Hahaha, glad to see you haven't changed your username.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 18, 2014)

StormMcCloud said:


> Oh you know where big boy.
> 
> Hahaha, glad to see you haven't changed your username.

Click to collapse


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 19, 2014)

And a wild @StormMcCloud appears...


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 19, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> And a wild @StormMcCloud appears...

Click to collapse



It happens from time to time. :good:


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 19, 2014)

It's good to see some familiar "faces" every now and then.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 19, 2014)

Yup, I drop by the good old OT section randomly whenever I'm back looking at junk to do to my phone.


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 20, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> It's good to see some familiar "faces" every now and then.

Click to collapse



Likewise. Haven't seen you around in a while Skinny. ?


roofrider said:


> Hi!
> 
> Oh! it's 12:12am here now, so I'm Zzzzzzz

Click to collapse



Oh my! Look what the ceiling dropped! ?

There used to be a time when I would set the phone aside for an hour and when I picked it up again, I would have to read 3-4 pages on this thread to catch up... ?

*sigh* Good old times...


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 20, 2014)

sup yo


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2014)

The gang's (almost) all here. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## StormMcCloud (Nov 20, 2014)

lol, all kinds of people I haven't seen in forever!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 20, 2014)

Apex said:


> The gang's (almost) all here.
> 
> _*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_

Click to collapse



Yeah, we will always be missing a certain member


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 22, 2014)

Am I in the gang?


----------



## deathnotice01 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hai


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 22, 2014)

deathnotice01 said:


> Hai

Click to collapse



Go away ?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Nov 22, 2014)

You people remember me right?


----------



## cascabel (Nov 22, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> You people remember me right?

Click to collapse



Are you my uncle? ?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> You people remember me right?

Click to collapse



Yes, you are the one who everyone keeps forgetting


----------



## Deadpool (Nov 22, 2014)

So I'm not in the gang


----------



## Apex (Nov 22, 2014)

Don't take any guff from these swine. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 22, 2014)

u guys seem coll. can i join ur club? ?


----------



## roofrider (Nov 23, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Hey I like your profile picture. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



[emoji46] what did u do to veeman? You stole his face!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 23, 2014)

ichigo said:


> hey i like your profile picture. ?
> 
> sent from my nexus 4

Click to collapse



??


----------



## cascabel (Nov 23, 2014)

roofrider said:


> [emoji46] what did u do to veeman? You stole his face!

Click to collapse



If you had his face, you'd get tired of it, too. ?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Ready for this?
> I pulled the ultimate troll ever.
> Veeman doesn't exist. I created him. I was him the whole time. @veeman is my second account. You've all been trolled! [emoji23]

Click to collapse



Why do I not believe this...? 

Hmm I don't seem to remember but something concerning a person named Jessica comes to mind... Or was it Urahara?


----------



## Apex (Nov 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Ready for this?
> I pulled the ultimate troll ever.
> Veeman doesn't exist. I created him. I was him the whole time. @veeman is my second account. You've all been trolled! [emoji23]

Click to collapse



You've already failed the troll test. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Hm... Nope, doesn't ring a bell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You fail at being a troll


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 24, 2014)

husam666 said:


> You fail at being a troll

Click to collapse



*your ?


----------



## Groot (Nov 24, 2014)

Rohin pla


----------



## cascabel (Nov 24, 2014)

Groot said:


> Rohin pla

Click to collapse



pls* ?


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 24, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Ready for this?
> I pulled the ultimate troll ever.
> Veeman doesn't exist. I created him. I was him the whole time. @veeman is my second account. You've all been trolled! [emoji23]

Click to collapse


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Ready for this?
> I pulled the ultimate troll ever.
> Veeman doesn't exist. I created him. I was him the whole time. @veeman is my second account. You've all been trolled! [emoji23]

Click to collapse



To make matters worse, there never was a jRi0T68, either.

I, Joseph, made him up, too.

At least now it makes sense why he was an A-Hole.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 25, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> To make matters worse, there never was a jRi0T68, either.
> 
> I, Joseph, made him up, too.
> 
> At least now it makes sense why he was an A-Hole.

Click to collapse



Ha, I knew it all along!


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 26, 2014)

Seriously, how could he when you just barely realized yesterday that I am you?

It sure as hell was a surprise to me!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 26, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Seriously, how could he when you just barely realized yesterday that I am you?
> 
> It sure as hell was a surprise to me!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 26, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Have you really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

Click to collapse



Yes. It's just common sense.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Nov 26, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Yes. It's just common sense.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup JR? ?


----------



## werked (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi guys!! How's life in XDA OT??


----------



## Apex (Nov 26, 2014)

werked said:


> Hi guys!! How's life in XDA OT??

Click to collapse



Ho. Lee. Chit. 

It's Werked!

Hi dear. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## werked (Nov 26, 2014)

Apex said:


> Ho. Lee. Chit.
> 
> It's Werked!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey you!! ?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2014)

Werked is here, too? Quite the reunion going down in this nearly dead thread!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 27, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Werked is here, too? Quite the reunion going down in this nearly dead thread!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think you mean twerked ? guess everyone's bored as hell if they're returning to a forum they vowed never to return to ?


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 27, 2014)

werked said:


> Hi guys!! How's life in XDA OT??

Click to collapse



Oh my! Werked!? ?

Sup? 


RohinZaraki said:


> I think you mean twerked ? guess everyone's bored as hell if they're returning to a forum they vowed never to return to ?

Click to collapse



I have nothing better to do! ?


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 27, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> He-yo Werked!
> Who else needs to return?

Click to collapse



Axis, Prawns and Titmon! ?


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2014)

And Deadly

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 27, 2014)

And the mods


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> And the mods

Click to collapse



Some of them. Namely MTM and Archer.


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2014)

Sup.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 27, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> And @Faiz Malkani

Click to collapse



K


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, bored a little....but mostly less busy the last couple days. So, who else is watching the Thanksgiving Day Parade??


----------



## undercover (Nov 27, 2014)

werked said:


> Yes, bored a little....but mostly less busy the last couple days. So, who else is watching the Thanksgiving Day Parade??

Click to collapse



Nope. What's Thanksgiving?


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 27, 2014)

I want to see the Macy's Day Parade ?

Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar


----------



## veeman (Nov 27, 2014)

I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Nov 27, 2014)

veeman said:


> I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Monica Lewinsky.

Click to collapse



Who could blame you for not? She's disgusting.

Also, I forgot QF was a mod, lol.


----------



## werked (Nov 27, 2014)

undercover said:


> Nope. What's Thanksgiving?

Click to collapse



Something about pilgrims, Indians, corn and turkey. Idk, I just know there is a parade and pie and stuff. ??

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 27, 2014)

> Also, I forgot QF was a mod, lol.

Click to collapse



Who's that


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey, gais... what's going on on this threa.... sigh....trolls, nothing but trolls


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 28, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Hey, gais... what's going on on this threa.... sigh....trolls, nothing but trolls

Click to collapse



It's nice to see you to, tin man ?


----------



## gadgetroid (Nov 28, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> Hey, gais... what's going on on this threa.... sigh....trolls, nothing but trolls

Click to collapse



O mi gawsh! Run fer ye lives! It's Empty Em! Run before he empties 'em! ????

Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar


----------



## undercover (Nov 28, 2014)

werked said:


> Something about pilgrims, Indians, corn and turkey. Idk, I just know there is a parade and pie and stuff. ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Good enough reason to get stuffed I guess


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2014)

Bump.

























Where'd everybody go? I thought we were having a resurrection of sorts. ?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 2, 2014)

Then this tit called cascaabel killed it ?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 2, 2014)

rohinzaraki said:


> then this tit called cascaabel killed it ?

Click to collapse



tit pics time!!! \?/


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 3, 2014)

No reason to not post tits... lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice save


----------



## husam666 (Dec 3, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> Nice save

Click to collapse



Yeah, but the blue tit sounds very unhealthy xD


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 3, 2014)

Tits have tails? ?

Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar


----------



## Apex (Dec 4, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, but the blue tit sounds very unhealthy xD

Click to collapse



Its the beak you should be concerned with. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## eep2378 (Dec 4, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone say resurrection? ?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 5, 2014)

husam666 said:


> You fail at being a troll

Click to collapse





werked said:


> Hi guys!! How's life in XDA OT??

Click to collapse





M_T_M said:


> Hey, gais... what's going on on this threa.... sigh....trolls, nothing but trolls

Click to collapse



husam, werked, MTM, almost all of my favorite OT people are here! 

I may or may not be around more often now that I can get on here at work again.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 5, 2014)

?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2014)

StormMcCloud said:


> husam, werked, MTM, almost all of my favorite OT people are here!
> 
> I may or may not be around more often now that I can get on here at work again.

Click to collapse





flastnoles11 said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sup storm?

and flastnoslkdflasdhfash;uf;se11 (however you spell your name )


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 5, 2014)

Dead as usual ?

Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar


----------



## Apex (Dec 6, 2014)

StormMcCloud said:


> husam, werked, MTM, almost all of my favorite OT people are here!
> 
> I may or may not be around more often now that I can get on here at work again.

Click to collapse



My name wasn't listed.

****. 



_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 6, 2014)

husam666 said:


> sup storm?

Click to collapse



Not much, just saying hey, how you been dude? 



Apex said:


> My name wasn't listed.
> 
> ****.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I said hey to you the last time I randomly showed up, lol, you know I <3 you Apex. 



Ichigo said:


> Gee, thanks.?

Click to collapse



I said 'favorite' people


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 6, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Good meow to you too! 

Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar


----------



## Groot (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello everyone!


----------



## werked (Dec 12, 2014)

StormMcCloud said:


> husam, werked, MTM, almost all of my favorite OT people are here!
> 
> I may or may not be around more often now that I can get on here at work again.

Click to collapse



Hi!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## _akash (Dec 12, 2014)

Hii


----------



## cascabel (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello? ?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 13, 2014)

Sup?


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey guys!!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 14, 2014)

shree_tejas said:


> Hey guys!!

Click to collapse



What do you want, 1+1 boi ?


----------



## shree_tejas (Dec 14, 2014)

RohinZaraki said:


> What do you want, 1+1 boi ?

Click to collapse




Already have it [emoji19]


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 14, 2014)

shree_tejas said:


> Already have it [emoji19]

Click to collapse



Indian version? LMAO

Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 14, 2014)

shree_tejas said:


> Already have it [emoji19]

Click to collapse



When did I imply you didn't have it ? ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 14, 2014)

Seems like I missed a lot! How's it going everyone?


----------



## Groot (Dec 14, 2014)

Exam week here ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 15, 2014)

Groot said:


> Exam week here ?

Click to collapse



My exams finished yesterday and I'm having winter break till Jan 5 2015 so I'm going to take a good rest xD


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 15, 2014)

ironman38102 said:


> My exams finished yesterday and I'm having winter break till Jan 5 2015 so I'm going to take a good rest xD

Click to collapse



It is more like an exam month for me... Exams get over on 31st of December, and holidays are until the February of next year. 

Anyway, what are your plans for the holidays?

Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 17, 2014)

gadgetroid said:


> It is more like an exam month for me... Exams get over on 31st of December, and holidays are until the February of next year.
> 
> Anyway, what are your plans for the holidays?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Mayan calendar

Click to collapse



I'm in Dubai for now till Jan 3. I'm going to enjoy my holidays xD


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 17, 2014)

shree_tejas said:


> Already have it [emoji19]

Click to collapse



Why don't you tell the full story >_>


----------



## Apex (Dec 18, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57576726

Best Lollipop(asop) ROM VOTE

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## cascabel (Dec 18, 2014)

Apex said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57576726
> 
> Best Lollipop(asop) ROM VOTE
> 
> _*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_

Click to collapse



Lmao. Too bad it's already locked. We need more threads like that in ot.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Dec 21, 2014)

So what are we talking about?

Sent from my Lollipop-ed Xperia L


----------



## cascabel (Dec 21, 2014)

The usual. Nothing. ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well this thread has seen better days.


----------



## Groot (Dec 22, 2014)

Of course


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow, this place is still here? I forgot about you guys!❤?

Sent from my Nexus 5

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I hear he's back.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



No way he's back

Sent from my Nexus 5

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I hear he's back.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



No way he's back

Sent from my Nexus 5

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------




Ichigo said:


> I hear he's back.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



No way he's back

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## cascabel (Dec 25, 2014)

tobiascuypers said:


> Wow, this place is still here? I forgot about you guys!❤?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like the thread bug's still here, too. ?


----------



## tobiascuypers (Dec 25, 2014)

cascabel said:


> Looks like the thread bug's still here, too. ?

Click to collapse



Looks like the thread bug's still here, too. ?

Looks like the thread bug's still here, too. ?

Looks like the thread bug's still here, too. ?

Looks like the thread bug's still here, too. ?

Looks like the thread bug's still here, too. ?

Looks like the thread bug's still here, too. ?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hola amigos


----------



## roofrider (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Groot (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Apex (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, guys. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## Groot (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas boss!


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Chimas

Sent from my HTC One M8


----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas! ?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## gadgetroid (Dec 25, 2014)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse



Okay


----------



## jRi0T68 (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Festivus. Hail Satan.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 26, 2014)

Merry Christmas Guys. Or maybe I'm late to say it XD


----------



## cascabel (Dec 29, 2014)

jRi0T68 said:


> Happy Festivus. Hail Satan.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yay! \?/


----------



## Groot (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year awesome friends!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 1, 2015)

\ happy new year guys /


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new years


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 2, 2015)

Merry Christmas

Sent from my HTC One M8


----------



## cascabel (Jan 2, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8

Click to collapse



Happy birthday to you, too. ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 2, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8

Click to collapse



Happy halloween! XD


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2015)

ironman38102 said:


> Happy halloween! XD

Click to collapse


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 3, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Go away Isaac Newton

Sent from my HTC One M8


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jan 3, 2015)

Godammit

Sent from my HTC One M8


----------



## cascabel (Jan 3, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Godammit
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M8

Click to collapse



You fell for it mate. Did you forget it was Josie you were talking to?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 3, 2015)

Should I be ashamed that I don't get it?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> I don't get it either.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



No one does.?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 12, 2015)

Revive Frat Jutsu!

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2015)

cascabel said:


> No one does.?

Click to collapse



Maybe you should stop writing riddle puns -_-


----------



## Deadly (Jan 17, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> My avatar looks like yours now at a quick glance. :sly:
> That is all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



No it doesn't [emoji52]


----------



## Groot (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes it is ?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 17, 2015)

It really doesn't o.o

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 18, 2015)

Potato or bust...!!


----------



## undercover (Jan 18, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Potato or bust...!!

Click to collapse



Shoo shoo


----------



## cascabel (Jan 19, 2015)

undercover said:


> Shoo shoo

Click to collapse



He won't leave. Better give him tree fiddy. ?


----------



## undercover (Jan 19, 2015)

cascabel said:


> He won't leave. Better give him tree fiddy. ?

Click to collapse



Why would he need a tree under the bridge?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2015)

Yo!

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 23, 2015)

How's Xiaomi preforming mate?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2015)

Awesome for its price  and who are you? Changed username?

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 24, 2015)

Gogeta said:


> Awesome for its price  and who are you? Changed username?
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I would tell you but that's none of your business.


----------



## SpiritFyre (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi hi


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 25, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> No, really, who are you :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 25, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Nah I already know.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Prove it.

Sent from my SM-910C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 25, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Nice try, Stephen Fry.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Wut, who dat.

Sent from my SM-910C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 5, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> Wut, who dat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-910C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



?
And who are you? ?


----------



## but-but (Feb 5, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Nice try, Stephen Fry.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Ur still alive ?!  0.0
Impressive


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 5, 2015)

but-but said:


> Ur still alive ?!  0.0
> Impressive

Click to collapse



The sporadic signs of life in this thread are even more impressive.


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2015)

Definitely true. I used to be young and affluent, too. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 6, 2015)

So, you're spamming for the sake of spam? Seems legit.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2015)

Shot down in my prime.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 6, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> As chief solicitor of XDA OT, I'm going to have to ask you to move along.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



What do you solicit? ?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> As chief solicitor of XDA OT, I'm going to have to ask you to move along.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Moving along, Auf Wiedersehen............................................


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 13, 2015)

Y so ded


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 14, 2015)

oddtiki said:


> Y so ded

Click to collapse



Shhhhhhhhhhhh, you'll wake it.


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 14, 2015)

jugg1es said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhh, you'll wake it.

Click to collapse



[emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]  sowwy

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't even know who half these people are now ?

El. Psy. Congroo.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 15, 2015)

Tezlastorme said:


> I don't even know who half these people are now ?
> 
> El. Psy. Congroo.

Click to collapse



? join the club. I never know if i'm talking to someone i know who had their nick changed or if i'm talking to a total stranger.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 15, 2015)

Sup suckers


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2015)

Tezlastorme said:


> I don't even know who half these people are now ?
> 
> El. Psy. Congroo.

Click to collapse



Same here.





cascabel said:


> ? join the club. I never know if i'm talking to someone i know who had their nick changed or if i'm talking to a total stranger.

Click to collapse




You know me, don't you?




RohinZaraki said:


> Sup suckers

Click to collapse



How you doing?

Sent from my Lollipop-ed Xperia L


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 15, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Orale, vato!!!!  ???
What are you trolls up to?:silly:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Orale, vato!!!!  ???
> What are you trolls up to?:silly:

Click to collapse



I am doing fine, what's up with you? 
Sent from my Lollipop-ed Xperia L


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 15, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Orale, vato!!!!  ???
> What are you trolls up to?:silly:

Click to collapse



Who the Hector are you? ?
This is crazy. I'm just surrounded by noobs. It's introllerable ?

El. Psy. Congroo.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 15, 2015)

Tezlastorme said:


> Who the Hector are you? ?
> This is crazy. I'm just surrounded by noobs. It's introllerable ?
> 
> El. Psy. Congroo.

Click to collapse



Hey! How's it hanging?
Sent from my Lollipop-ed Xperia L


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 16, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> I am doing fine, what's up with you?
> Sent from my Lollipop-ed Xperia L

Click to collapse



Doing good mate.....just chillin',  illin' and hangin'  you? 


Tezlastorme said:


> Who the Hector are you? ?
> This is crazy. I'm just surrounded by noobs. It's introllerable ?
> 
> El. Psy. Congroo.

Click to collapse



I ougtta ban you to refresh your memory


----------



## funnypharmacist (Feb 16, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Doing good mate.....just chillin',  illin'amd hangin'  you?
> I ougtta ban you to refresh your memory

Click to collapse



Nice to see some frat oldies here! 
Sent from my Lollipop-ed Xperia L


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 16, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> How you doing?
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop-ed Xperia L

Click to collapse



On mid-term break. Uni life is interesting


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey guys! Haven't been here for a while.. How you guys been doing?
Hope some of the guys still remember me 

Since there's no topic here, let me ask a question.
Would you guys mind explain to me what the different between octa-core cortex A7 and snapdragon 615?
Both are using 8 core right?
I know this is not the right place to ask.
But i hate to create a new topic and i think i should just ask the old frat house first. 

Thinking about buying that oppo r5 but no idea if it worth it. Beside i never understand what processor is for 

-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .: System :.
-----------------------------------
( • )( •Ԅ(ˆ⌣ˆԄ)                     
-----------------------------------


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 16, 2015)

@M_T_M watched you, Chainfire and some other mods on XDA TV (an old vid doe). Damn you a cool guy! ?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 16, 2015)

oddtiki said:


> @M_T_M watched you, Chainfire and some other mods on XDA TV (an old vid doe). Damn you a cool guy! ?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol..is is the BABBQ from 2013?
I have my moments...:silly::highfive:


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 16, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> lol..is is the BABBQ from 2013?
> I have my moments...:silly::highfive:

Click to collapse



Yea this one! Damn you the real troll


----------



## jRi0T68 (Feb 18, 2015)

It's always a nice to see MTM and phunnyfarm posting in here.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2015)

Goddamit, now is been woken up. 
Sup guys?


----------



## undercover (Feb 18, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> lol..is is the BABBQ from 2013?
> I have my moments...:silly::highfive:

Click to collapse



Moments of what?


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 18, 2015)

undercover said:


> Moments of what?

Click to collapse



Insanity[emoji6]


----------



## undercover (Feb 18, 2015)

jugg1es said:


> Clarity[emoji6]

Click to collapse



FTFY


----------



## shree_tejas (Feb 19, 2015)

Video link? 

Sup peeps


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 19, 2015)

shree_tejas said:


> Video link?
> 
> Sup peeps

Click to collapse




http://youtu.be/cllgiAfbfY8
Der you go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## M_T_M (Feb 19, 2015)

husam666 said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2015)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



wow, just wow


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 25, 2015)

FRAT DEAD?!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2015)

oddtiki said:


> FRAT DEAD?!

Click to collapse



It's just a fantasy


----------



## Apex (Feb 27, 2015)

husam666 said:


> It's just a fantasy

Click to collapse



Caught in a landslide, no escape from reality. 

_*No trees were destroyed in the sending of this message, however; a significant number of electrons were terribly inconvenienced_


----------



## cascabel (Mar 2, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Open your eyes, look up to the skies and see
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



I'm just a poor boy, i need no sympathy


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 2, 2015)

cascabel said:


> I'm just a poor boy, i need no sympathy

Click to collapse


----------



## AndroidSlave (Mar 3, 2015)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Some people have too much spare time 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSlave (Mar 3, 2015)

I can't mention your name properly

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

@Ichigo

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

@Ichigo

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSlave (Mar 3, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Someone as highly ranked and regarded as me cannot be mentioned by a mere plebian.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Maybe you should spell check that one, Jessica. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 8, 2015)

What's new in here???

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## werked (Mar 25, 2015)

No posts in this thread since 08 March.   what has happened to OT?!?!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2015)

werked said:


> No posts in this thread since 08 March.   what has happened to OT?!?!

Click to collapse



The good people left


----------



## cascabel (Mar 25, 2015)

husam666 said:


> The good people left

Click to collapse



No wonder the two of us are still here. ?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2015)

cascabel said:


> No wonder the two of us are still here. ?

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 25, 2015)

husam666 said:


> The good people left

Click to collapse



But you're here

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> But you're here
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello.

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 14, 2015)

Gogeta said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well I am gonna say this to start up the thread. Never buy Motorola phones


----------



## cascabel (Apr 15, 2015)

20 hours since that post. So...  




























Nope. Still dead. ?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello everyone. How's life treating you? 
Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L





werked said:


> No posts in this thread since 08 March.   what has happened to OT?!?!

Click to collapse



Hello buddy.


----------



## undercover (Apr 15, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hello everyone. How's life treating you?
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## roofrider (Apr 15, 2015)

undercover said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



That is an interesting answer.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 15, 2015)

roofrider said:


> That is an interesting answer.

Click to collapse



I was also wondering what to make out of it

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 15, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> I was also wondering what to make out of it
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 15, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



The Biggest troll  has decided to mess with my brain this time. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 15, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> The Biggest troll  has decided to mess with my brain this time.
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



What up, homie? What's teh dilioh?:silly:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 15, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> What up, homie? What's teh dilioh?:silly:

Click to collapse



Third year of pharmacy school. Finally got my Xperia to boot up.
I have my expertise in blabbering sentences which make no sense to one another. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 15, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Third year of pharmacy school. Finally got my Xperia to boot up.
> I have my expertise in blabbering sentences which make no sense to one another.
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



"pharmacy", eh? 

Congratulations my good sir. I can wait to see you graduate.
Where will you be working at?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 15, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> "pharmacy", eh?
> 
> Congratulations my good sir. I can wait to see you graduate.
> Where will you be working at?

Click to collapse



I won't be working now,  I  am planning on doing Masters in Journalism. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 15, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> I won't be working now,  I  am planning on doing Masters in Journalism.
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



O...k? what does journalism has to do with meds...?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 15, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> O...k? what does journalism has to do with meds...?

Click to collapse



Nothing,  I got into the pharmacy school and then realized I have a strong inclination towards journalism. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 15, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Nothing,  I got into the pharmacy school and then realized I have a strong inclination towards journalism.
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



Ah! Makes sense now :good:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 16, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Hey! Roofie. Haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> Sent from my HTC M9

Click to collapse



I haven't seen you in a while too. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 16, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, I'm always around. Just not posting.
> 
> Sent from my HTC M9

Click to collapse



Yeah! The frat thread is empty these days. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Oh, I'm always around. Just not posting.
> 
> Sent from my HTC M9

Click to collapse



Wise decision, my friend.


----------



## cascabel (Apr 16, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Wise decision, my friend.

Click to collapse



^^^^this. ?


----------



## undercover (Apr 16, 2015)

Silence! I kill you!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 16, 2015)

undercover said:


> Silence! I kill you!

Click to collapse



I dare you to. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 16, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> I dare you to.
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 16, 2015)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Lol! 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## roofrider (Apr 17, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Hey! Roofie. Haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> Sent from my HTC M9

Click to collapse



Howdy! I know. Howz you? 
Howz OT these days? Lemme go take a look.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 17, 2015)

My new device. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 17, 2015)

undercover said:


> Silence! I kill you!

Click to collapse



Zip it, Achmed ?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 17, 2015)

How to join here?


----------



## undercover (Apr 17, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Easy. All you have to do is answer a set of selected math problems
> 
> Sent from my HTC M9
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok ok, you only need to say it once..


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2015)

undercover said:


> Ok ok, you only need to say it once..

Click to collapse



He did it for emphasis. EMPHASIS!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 18, 2015)

undercover said:


> Ok ok, you only need to say it once..

Click to collapse



Oh,  the oldies of the frat are still here. Hello. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Oh,  the oldies of the frat are still here. Hello.
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



Who is he?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 18, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Who is he?

Click to collapse



Undercover 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Undercover
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



ok thanks


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 18, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> ok thanks

Click to collapse



Are you a frat member too? 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## Groot (Apr 18, 2015)

Gois pls


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

Groot said:


> Gois pls

Click to collapse



What is gois?


----------



## Apex (Apr 20, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Oh,  the oldies of the frat are still here. Hello.
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



Who are you calling old?


----------



## cascabel (Apr 20, 2015)

Apex said:


> Who are you calling old?

Click to collapse



It's alive. ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 20, 2015)

And here I thought OT was dead.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Apr 20, 2015)

ironman38102 said:


> And here I thought OT was dead.

Click to collapse



You weren't wrong ?

El. Psy. Congroo.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 20, 2015)

Apex said:


> Who are you calling old?

Click to collapse



You...!

/me runs and hides form teh beard :silly::silly:


----------



## veeman (Apr 20, 2015)

This place is still alive?  :|


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 21, 2015)

Apex said:


> Who are you calling old?

Click to collapse



You





cascabel said:


> It's alive. ?

Click to collapse



You




M_T_M said:


> You...!
> 
> /me runs and hides form teh beard :silly::silly:

Click to collapse




you






veeman said:


> This place is still alive?  :|

Click to collapse



And you too sir. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## Groot (Apr 21, 2015)

Y'all are alive gois


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 21, 2015)

Guys,  I need your help,  I recently dropped my Xperia L in water and the power button is not working. I don't have a Sony Care Center in my town and all the local repairmen have refused to take a water damaged Xperia. I decided to reassign power key functions to the physical camera button with Xposed Modules.  The idea worked but it's not responsive and it works only sometimes. 

What I am asking for is,  is there a way to re assign this function through editing some xml? 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## Groot (Apr 21, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Guys,  I need your help,  I recently dropped my Xperia L in water and the power button is not working. I don't have a Sony Care Center in my town and all the local repairmen have refused to take a water damaged Xperia. I decided to reassign power key functions to the physical camera button with Xposed Modules.  The idea worked but it's not responsive and it works only sometimes.
> 
> What I am asking for is,  is there a way to re assign this function through editing some xml?
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



I'm sorry mate, i cant help you with that ? sorry to hear it anyways..


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 21, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Guys,  I need your help,  I recently dropped my Xperia L in water and the power button is not working. I don't have a Sony Care Center in my town and all the local repairmen have refused to take a water damaged Xperia. I decided to reassign power key functions to the physical camera button with Xposed Modules.  The idea worked but it's not responsive and it works only sometimes.
> 
> What I am asking for is,  is there a way to re assign this function through editing some xml?
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



Is this still under warranty?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 21, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Is this still under warranty?

Click to collapse



Unlocked bootloader and running CM 12.1 I don't even have the TA backup so let's consider it out of warranty.

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 21, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Unlocked bootloader and running CM 12.1 I don't even have the TA backup so let's consider it out of warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



Oh then its too bad coz some supplier will replace with a new one so long as you have the receipt.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 21, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Oh then its too bad coz some supplier will replace with a new one so long as you have the receipt.

Click to collapse



I considered that too.
So any ideas on reassigning the functions? 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## undercover (Apr 21, 2015)

Apex said:


> Who are you calling old?

Click to collapse



Heh, we better go back to GOML thread. All these kids... 
@M_T_M, how's it going? I see you are still frequenting XDA.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 21, 2015)

undercover said:


> Heh, we better go back to GOML thread. All these kids...
> @M_T_M, how's it going? I see you are still frequenting XDA.

Click to collapse



They have me chained up down at the baseme...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalp!!! tell someone, let them know about th.......


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 21, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> I considered that too.
> So any ideas on reassigning the functions?
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



 My Moto G got hard bricked recently(can't even turn it on) and since no service centres exist here I took it to the shop from where I bought it from and half an hour they call me to pick up my replacement even though my phone was bootloader unlocked and rooted.


----------



## undercover (Apr 22, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> They have me chained up down at the baseme...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalp!!! tell someone, let them know about th.......

Click to collapse



Ha ha ha! Someone give me a chain, what they have is not enough to hold @M_T_M down.


----------



## cascabel (Apr 22, 2015)

undercover said:


> Ha ha ha! Someone give me a chain, what they have is not enough to hold @M_T_M down.

Click to collapse



And females to guard them gates. I've heard he's scared of 'em.


----------



## undercover (Apr 22, 2015)

cascabel said:


> And females to guard them gates. I've heard he's scared of 'em.

Click to collapse



I thinks that's lies he's spreading to attract females.


----------



## cascabel (Apr 22, 2015)

undercover said:


> I thinks that's lies he's spreading to attract females.

Click to collapse



But.. But.. He still doesn't get any.. ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 22, 2015)

cascabel said:


> But.. But.. He still doesn't get any..

Click to collapse



How dare thy speak about @M_T_M like that!


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2015)

Let teh banning begin...!!! :silly:


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 23, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Let teh banning begin...!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



What's the violation?


----------



## a.cid (Apr 23, 2015)

Hai guys! I'm getting a new phone. Ermahgerd!!!1+1!!!!


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 23, 2015)

a.cid said:


> Hai guys! I'm getting a new phone. Ermahgerd!!!1+1!!!!

Click to collapse



Congratulations!  Amazon? 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## undercover (Apr 23, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Let teh banning begin...!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



Cool. You've been banned from females now. From now on, please only approach males for sexual intercourse.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Let teh banning begin...!!! :silly:

Click to collapse



I dare you to ban yourself


----------



## a.cid (Apr 23, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Congratulations!  Amazon?
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



Yup.

They had a 1 Re. Discount today. Such a sweet deal, I couldn't resist.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> What's the violation?

Click to collapse



LULZ? :silly:


undercover said:


> Cool. You've been banned from females now. From now on, please only approach males for sexual intercourse.

Click to collapse





husam666 said:


> I dare you to ban yourself

Click to collapse



challenge accepted!!


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 24, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> LULZ? :silly:
> 
> 
> 
> challenge accepted!!

Click to collapse



So scary.  Do you need a lawyer?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 24, 2015)

a.cid said:


> Yup.
> 
> They had a 1 Re. Discount today. Such a sweet deal, I couldn't resist.

Click to collapse



One Re off!  you are very lucky to get that kind of deal. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## orangekid (Apr 24, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Oh! Ban me!

Click to collapse



Can do!


----------



## orangekid (Apr 24, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> No, not you. I did not ask for a mod to ban me. I asked for M_T_M to ban me. :sly:

Click to collapse



You don't always get what you want. 

MTM is above such things, so he gets us lower level grunts to do his bannings while his sips his margaritas..


----------



## Groot (Apr 24, 2015)

Yay frat is alive


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2015)

For now...


----------



## Groot (Apr 24, 2015)

Roin pls


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm.... Not sure who you are so yeah ? goot pls


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 24, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> For now...

Click to collapse



Now theres someone I know I havent seen in a while. Hows it going Rohin? XD


----------



## Groot (Apr 24, 2015)

Rohin this is Eren ? y u forgot me


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2015)

ironman38102 said:


> Now theres someone I know I havent seen in a while. Hows it going Rohin? XD

Click to collapse



Life's good. University is different but fun nonetheless. Better than high school IMO since I get to learn about PCs instead of biology or chemistry ?


Groot said:


> Rohin this is Eren ? y u forgot me

Click to collapse



Because you change your name everyday ?


----------



## Groot (Apr 24, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Life's good. University is different but fun nonetheless. Better than high school IMO since I get to learn about PCs instead of biology or chemistry ?
> 
> Because you change your name everyday ?

Click to collapse



No, this had been changed for months already, btw have you read the latest one piece


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2015)

Groot said:


> No, this had been changed for months already, btw have you read the latest one piece

Click to collapse



Yes ?


Ichigo said:


> Speaking of Chemistry, I forgot I had a test today. ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC M9

Click to collapse



That's nice


----------



## Groot (Apr 24, 2015)

Damn josie got M9


----------



## cascabel (Apr 24, 2015)

Groot said:


> Damn josie got M9

Click to collapse



Wut? ?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 24, 2015)

Groot said:


> Damn josie got M9

Click to collapse



Because no one can change their Tapatalk sig


----------



## cascabel (Apr 24, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Because no one can change their Tapatalk sig

Click to collapse



I should have a samsung s7 edge+sides by now. ?


----------



## Groot (Apr 24, 2015)

Mehehe


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 24, 2015)

orangekid said:


> You don't always get what you want.
> 
> MTM is above such things, so he gets us lower level grunts to do his bannings while his sips his margaritas..

Click to collapse


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 25, 2015)

Hope all XDAians from Nepal are safe. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## cascabel (Apr 25, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hope all XDAians from Nepal are safe.
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



What happened?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 25, 2015)

cascabel said:


> What happened?

Click to collapse



Major earthquake 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## cascabel (Apr 25, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> Major earthquake
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



Yeah. Just saw it. Danm.


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 25, 2015)

cascabel said:


> Yeah. Just saw it. Danm.

Click to collapse



We experienced minor shocks here in India too

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## cascabel (Apr 25, 2015)

funnypharmacist said:


> We experienced minor shocks here in India too
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L

Click to collapse



Good to know you guys there are okay. Just finished reading. This sucks. Who can prepare for that?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Apr 25, 2015)

cascabel said:


> Good to know you guys there are okay. Just finished reading. This sucks. Who can prepare for that?

Click to collapse



Yes. Very sad. 

Sent from my Lollipop Xperia L


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 25, 2015)

My condolences to those who suffered in the Earthquakes in Nepal, India and Pakistan. Hope all you guys are okay!


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow! This thread is dead! Does nobody use XDA any more?


----------



## ironman38102 (Jun 4, 2015)

gadgetroid said:


> Wow! This thread is dead! Does nobody use XDA any more?

Click to collapse



Rarely visit Off-topic these days. That could be only me though.


----------



## Groot (Jun 5, 2015)

No


----------



## husam666 (Jun 5, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> XDA is so 2012.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Yep.. Voat.co is the sh*t these days


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah, reddit is going full digg. Screw reddit.
> Voat is better anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



did you see what happened today? what a shame.
voat is still down from all the requests


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 13, 2015)

Voat? 

I visit XDA once a year... 3 months after Google I/O, when Google push the new AOSP branch. Can't wait to flash those CM builds! ? Otherwise, I usually visit other forums (like xBhp or other local motorcycling forums)... 

Sent from my C1904 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jun 13, 2015)

gadgetroid said:


> Voat?
> 
> I visit XDA once a year... 3 months after Google I/O, when Google push the new AOSP branch. Can't wait to flash those CM builds! ? Otherwise, I usually visit other forums (like xBhp or other local motorcycling forums)...
> 
> Sent from my C1904 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


voat.co it's the new reddit, it was good, but it turned to crap because of the reddit drama that happened yesterday, it's now full of sh*tposts


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 14, 2015)

husam666 said:


> voat.co it's the new reddit, it was good, but it turned to crap because of the reddit drama that happened yesterday, it's now full of sh*tposts

Click to collapse



Checked it out... Saying that it's the "new Reddit" is going a bit too far. ? If Pao can go fall into a ditch and die, and if Alexis Ohanian could be reinstated as CEO, no one will go back to Voat. 

Mind you though, Voat will go down the same road Pao took Reddit down a few years down the lane when Voat gets a lot more users (and not just butthurt Redditors).


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 14, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Alexis as CEO would still suck and worsen reddit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You're right. Pao should go back to being a strategist and Wong should come back as CEO.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2015)

gadgetroid said:


> Checked it out... Saying that it's the "new Reddit" is going a bit too far. ? If Pao can go fall into a ditch and die, and if Alexis Ohanian could be reinstated as CEO, no one will go back to Voat.
> 
> Mind you though, Voat will go down the same road Pao took Reddit down a few years down the lane when Voat gets a lot more users (and not just butthurt Redditors).

Click to collapse



I would so love for this to happen, voat was full of mature people, but now it's full of fat hate. But this Will not happen and voat will destroy itself eventually and that's when someone will create a new place for everyone to refuge.


gadgetroid said:


> You're right. Pao should go back to being a strategist and Wong should come back as CEO.

Click to collapse



How can he be CEO when he's always Wong.. 
/dadjoke


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2015)

hanisod said:


> We got you from the first time
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



He's not here.

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Alexis as CEO would still suck and worsen reddit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You're right. I should be CEO of reddit.

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Alexis as CEO would still suck and worsen reddit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You're right. I should be CEO of reddit.

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------




Ichigo said:


> Alexis as CEO would still suck and worsen reddit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



You're right. I should be CEO of reddit.


----------



## hanisod (Jun 24, 2015)

veeman said:


> He's not here.

Click to collapse



Either your ping is unbelievably abysmal, or you're from past...


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2015)

hanisod said:


> Either your ping is unbelievably abysmal, or you're from past...

Click to collapse



You can call me Marty McFly


----------



## cascabel (Jun 24, 2015)

hanisod said:


> either your ping is unbelievably abysmal, or you're from past...

Click to collapse



????


----------



## husam666 (Jun 24, 2015)

veeman said:


> He's not here.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You reposted yourself 3 times, I think you're qualified


----------



## veeman (Jun 24, 2015)

husam666 said:


> You reposted yourself 3 times, I think you're qualified

Click to collapse



Thank you 

Can I have a letter of recommendation?


----------



## undercover (Jun 24, 2015)

veeman said:


> Thank you
> 
> Can I have a letter of recommendation?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2015)

undercover said:


> No

Click to collapse



^

2chars


----------



## veeman (Jun 25, 2015)

undercover said:


> No

Click to collapse





2chars


----------



## Groot (Jun 26, 2015)

Vemon please


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2015)

This still lives?


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 26, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> This still lives?

Click to collapse



Wait! You still exist? How about your other Italian breadcrumb cousins?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2015)

gadgetroid said:


> Wait! You still exist? How about your other Italian breadcrumb cousins?

Click to collapse



No, they are long dead. They died awful deaths by banhammer.

Rest in pepperonis.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Ha, that's just what they want you to think.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Shh don't tell him


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 27, 2015)

Can someone name some of his relatives ? Completely forgot the names but I remember there were hilarious


----------



## Groot (Jun 27, 2015)

Fagottini


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Can someone name some of his relatives ? Completely forgot the names but I remember there were hilarious

Click to collapse



I believe their names were
Android Breadstick
Android Spaghetti
and Android Ravioli.

There must've been one that I forgot, because I remember there being five Italian Android brothers including me. (And no, it wasn't Fagottini.)



Groot said:


> Fagottini

Click to collapse



Who are you even, what was your original name?


----------



## Groot (Jun 27, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> I believe their names were
> Android Breadstick
> Android Spaghetti
> and Android Ravioli.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehehe, I was Eren, how are you Pizza.


----------



## gadgetroid (Jun 27, 2015)

Groot said:


> Hehehe, I was Eren, how are you Pizza.

Click to collapse



She got da moves! 

Sup Eren?


----------



## Groot (Jun 27, 2015)

Doing good, last year of college before working! Need to work hard for this thesis. How about you gadget?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

Groot said:


> Hehehe, I was Eren, how are you Pizza.

Click to collapse



In that case, nice to see you. How you been?
I've been doing well myself, nothing really interesting going on in my life.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Jun 27, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> In that case, nice to see you. How you been?
> I've been doing well myself, nothing really interesting going on in my life.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Last 2 semesters of college life for me and boom, work life finally! Good to hear that pizza.

Btw just cried like a baby, the anime Plastic Memories' ending is perfect.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 28, 2015)

Groot said:


> Last 2 semesters of college life for me and boom, work life finally! Good to hear that pizza.
> 
> Btw just cried like a baby, the anime Plastic Memories' ending is perfect.

Click to collapse



I hope you succeed in college and go on to do great things in life 

Never heard of that anime, care to give a summary?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jun 28, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> I believe their names were
> Android Breadstick
> Android Spaghetti
> and Android Ravioli.
> ...

Click to collapse



I just ate some pizza 

-no homo-


----------



## Groot (Jun 28, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> I hope you succeed in college and go on to do great things in life
> 
> Never heard of that anime, care to give a summary?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



About androids that are capable of feeling and have precious memories on them. It's sci-fi, a little bit of romance, and drama.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's the whole incident with my "family". I got the names all wrong besides breadstick.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=43595629

What a coincidence that this was brought up, I just got back from summer camp Friday, and in the first post before my "brothers" arrived I was announcing my weeklong absence because of summer camp.

2013 = a better time

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 28, 2015)

You gotta to admit tho, that was hilarious


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 28, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> You gotta to admit tho, that was hilarious

Click to collapse



Indeed it was.
I have no idea why I said it wasn't funny.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 30, 2015)

Olá amigos! Long time! How's the Frat going?


----------



## cascabel (Jun 30, 2015)

shree_tejas said:


> Olá amigos! Long time! How's the Frat going?

Click to collapse



I'm assuming there's been a name change involved. Who are you? ?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 30, 2015)

cascabel said:


> I'm assuming there's been a name change involved. Who are you?

Click to collapse



Oh ya! Its been so long, I forgot to tell you guys. TeeJay!! here xD


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 1, 2015)

shree_tejas said:


> Oh ya! Its been so long, I forgot to tell you guys. TeeJay!! here xD

Click to collapse


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 2, 2015)

Haha. Been a really long time i guess.


----------



## cascabel (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes. Yes it has. So how's things? What's new with you?


----------



## undercover (Jul 3, 2015)

cascabel said:


> Yes. Yes it has. So how's things? What's new with you?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## a.cid (Jul 3, 2015)

undercover said:


> Yes

Click to collapse



This is the correct answer. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Jul 3, 2015)

a.cid said:


> This is the correct answer.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This answer is always correct.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2015)

undercover said:


> This answer is always correct.

Click to collapse



Unless it's in reply to "Does Android Pizza deserve brownie points?"

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37600183

Also, hi TeeJay.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## undercover (Jul 4, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Unless it's in reply to "Does Android Pizza deserve brownie points?"
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37600183
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh boy, I enjoyed reading them 10 products so pages again. Frat was fun then.


----------



## Groot (Jul 4, 2015)

Wassup @undercover, never seen you in the hangouts recently.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 4, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Unless it's in reply to "Does Android Pizza deserve brownie points?"
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37600183
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You sure used to smoke some pretty strong stuff back in the day ?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 4, 2015)

Haha. Good ol days. 

Just almost finished my internship at OnePlus India. Was handling the social media channels of the Indian chapter.
Will be going back for my final year at college. Can't wait to get back to Manipal.


----------



## Groot (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow an intern an OPO? You have a free phone then, no? ? btw how's your DJing going TeeJay the DeeJay?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 4, 2015)

shree_tejas said:


> Haha. Good ol days.
> 
> Just almost finished my internship at OnePlus India. Was handling the social media channels of the Indian chapter.
> Will be going back for my final year at college. Can't wait to get back to Manipal.

Click to collapse



Is that why I got dragged into that random OPO photography club ? ?


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 4, 2015)

Groot said:


> Wow an intern an OPO? You have a free phone then, no?  btw how's your DJing going TeeJay the DeeJay?

Click to collapse



I already had a OnePlus One. Been using one since December. Been a bit on the backfoot on Dj'ing right now. 


RohinZaraki said:


> Is that why I got dragged into that random OPO photography club ?

Click to collapse



Haha lol. I added you too? Sorry about that:silly:


----------



## veeman (Jul 4, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Is that why I got dragged into that random OPO photography club ? ?

Click to collapse



OPO Gangnam Style?


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 4, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Is that why I got dragged into that random OPO photography club ? ?

Click to collapse



He added me too... ?

---------- Post added 05-07-2015 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 04-07-2015 at 11:57 PM ----------

My God! OT was fun back then... ? 

What with the Pizza troll, the bnaughty debacle... My God ? 

Where are the old people? @TheSkinnyDrummer, @Apex, @flastnoles, jriot, ol' Stinky, roofie, titmon and others? 

*Sigh*

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

My God! OT was fun back then... ? 

What with the Pizza troll, the bnaughty debacle... My God ? 

Where are the old people? @TheSkinnyDrummer, @Apex, @flastnoles, jriot, ol' Stinky, roofie, titmon and others? 

*Sigh*


----------



## undercover (Jul 4, 2015)

Groot said:


> Wassup @undercover, never seen you in the hangouts recently.

Click to collapse



Too busy lately,but I do pop in there now and again.


----------



## gadgetroid (Jul 4, 2015)

undercover said:


> Too busy lately,but I do pop in there now and again.

Click to collapse



Whoa! The old Frat Hangout with Jeff, Juggs and the others still exists? ?


----------



## undercover (Jul 5, 2015)

gadgetroid said:


> Whoa! The old Frat Hangout with Jeff, Juggs and the others still exists? ?

Click to collapse



Yup, we are still in touch, although not as active.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> You sure used to smoke some pretty strong stuff back in the day ?

Click to collapse



Well, it's been several years.

I can honestly say that I've matured quite a bit since then.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey

Sent from my victara using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 5, 2015)

shahrukhraza said:


> Hey
> 
> Sent from my victara using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No


----------



## cascabel (Jul 5, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> No

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 5, 2015)

Maybe so 

Sent from my victara using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 5, 2015)

I do say, old chap


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 5, 2015)

Say not, older chap

Sent from my victara using Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 6, 2015)

Dammit I killed the thread.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 7, 2015)

shahrukhraza said:


> Dammit I killed the thread.

Click to collapse



No, death comes naturally to this thread in recent times.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jul 7, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> No, death comes naturally to this thread in recent times.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nah back in my day, I was known as the thread killer.[emoji18] 

Sent from my victara using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 7, 2015)

OnePlus India is conducting a Hackathon and Im supposed to tell about it to forums. Do i do it in OffTopic or OnePlus forums itself?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 7, 2015)

shree_tejas said:


> OnePlus India is conducting a Hackathon and Im supposed to tell about it to forums. Do i do it in OffTopic or OnePlus forums itself?

Click to collapse



Unless you want to get infracted for spamming the forums (from personal experience)


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 7, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Unless you want to get infracted for spamming the forums (from personal experience)

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be spamming. I will max create 2 threads and redirect one to the other. Have the information and help reach a lot more developers with a chance for employment. Good no?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 7, 2015)

Just... Don't. Trust me. I've been there.


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 7, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Just... Don't. Trust me. I've been there.

Click to collapse



1 thread?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 7, 2015)

? boi...


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 7, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> boi...

Click to collapse



Yes sire. 
*walks away*


----------



## a.cid (Jul 7, 2015)

shree_tejas said:


> Haha. Good ol days.
> 
> Just almost finished my internship at OnePlus India. Was handling the social media channels of the Indian chapter.
> Will be going back for my final year at college. Can't wait to get back to Manipal.

Click to collapse



[emoji15]

My life has been a lie! 


shree_tejas said:


> OnePlus India is conducting a Hackathon and Im supposed to tell about it to forums. Do i do it in OffTopic or OnePlus forums itself?

Click to collapse



You could drop me a pm and we'll see if it can be up on the portal. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> boi...

Click to collapse



Where do you get that emoji? Pls gibe


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 8, 2015)

veeman said:


> Where do you get that emoji? Pls gibe

Click to collapse



? boi...


----------



## veeman (Jul 8, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> ? boi...

Click to collapse



[emoji52] k

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jul 12, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Rohin, ask me 20 questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



? yes


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 13, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Rohin, ask me 20 questions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



20 questions ?


----------



## veeman (Jul 13, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> 20 questions ?

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's a game where you ask 20 questions.


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Rohin, ask me 20 questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel like we've had this conversation before

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Deja Vu.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dijon mustard

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 14, 2015)

veeman said:


> Dijon mustard
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Boi ?...

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Boi ?...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8

Click to collapse



Yeah boi, yeah what. It's 2009. Word.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jul 15, 2015)

veeman said:


> Dijon mustard
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Godrej haircream

El. Psy. Congroo.


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2015)

Tezlastorme said:


> Godrej haircream
> 
> El. Psy. Congroo.

Click to collapse



I feel like we've had this conversation before.


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> Deja Vu
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Dijon Mustard


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh, this is still running. How's things been guys? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 16, 2015)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh, this is still running. How's things been guys?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who are you again ? ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Who are you again ? ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8

Click to collapse



Somebody you used to know 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Somebody you used to know
> 
> Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But you didn't have to cut me off

(CHOO CHOO ALL ABOARD THE KARAOKE TRAIN)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 16, 2015)

Apex calls me Wolfgang. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2015)

veeman said:


> But you didn't have to cut me off
> 
> (CHOO CHOO ALL ABOARD THE KARAOKE TRAIN)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



brojob brojob choo choo


----------



## veeman (Jul 16, 2015)

husam666 said:


> brojob brojob choo choo

Click to collapse



pls no


----------



## husam666 (Jul 16, 2015)

veeman said:


> pls no

Click to collapse



k

2 char


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 18, 2015)

Wolf Pup said:


> Apex calls me Wolfgang.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you that guy with the many pizza siblings ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 19, 2015)

Wolf Pup said:


> Oh, this is still running. How's things been guys?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey Wolf, nice to see you!

How have you been?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolf Pup (Jul 21, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Are you that guy with the many pizza siblings ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8

Click to collapse



Not sure what you're referencing, sorry. 


Android Pizza said:


> Hey Wolf, nice to see you!
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Pizza, nice to see you too. I've been alright. Don't really come on XDA anymore though unless I'm looking for something. How have you been?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm okay I guess. Nothing really interesting going on with me.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jul 21, 2015)

People of OT... 

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2015)

Apex said:


> People of OT...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



We're awesome


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 22, 2015)

Apex said:


> People of OT...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey there sir Apex, long time no see.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jul 22, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey there sir Apex, long time no see.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You mean, long time no post! Lulz

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 22, 2015)

You know what I meant 

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Jul 22, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> You know what I meant
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know what you meant. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 22, 2015)

Apex said:


> I know what you meant.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



And then we have this guy ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## veeman (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## veeman (Aug 19, 2015)

m1l4droid said:


> You guys still around? Nice!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D856 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We're only around to make trouble


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 23, 2015)

It lives


----------



## Apex (Aug 23, 2015)

jugg1es said:


> It lives

Click to collapse



Barely...

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 23, 2015)

Apex said:


> Barely...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Barely is better than not at all


----------



## veeman (Aug 24, 2015)

Apex said:


> Barely...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're in Iceland now?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 24, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1329508&page=52#post62480712


----------



## veeman (Aug 24, 2015)

Tezlastorme said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1329508&page=52#post62480712

Click to collapse



Our new king

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 24, 2015)

veeman said:


> Our new king
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


 @franciscofranco You've been usurped I'm afraid :silly:


----------



## veeman (Aug 24, 2015)

Tezlastorme said:


> @franciscofranco You've been usurped I'm afraid :silly:

Click to collapse



Rekt

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## werked (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey boys!! ??how is everyone??

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## veeman (Aug 25, 2015)

Bad. University started today :'(


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 26, 2015)

Tezlastorme said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1329508&page=52#post62480712

Click to collapse



Proof that the thank system is utterly pointless

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 26, 2015)

Ichigo said:


> You're just jealous.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Not really ? I'm actually learning the things which I've thanked people for developing in the past now 

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 26, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Not really ? I'm actually learning the things which I've thanked people for developing in the past now
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8

Click to collapse



Some day, people will be learning the things they thanked Joseph for.

And thus, a new generation of trolls is born.

El. Psy. Congroo.


----------



## K.A. (Aug 30, 2015)

Well well well..


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 30, 2015)

K.A. said:


> Well well well..

Click to collapse



Sup prawn

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## veeman (Sep 2, 2015)

Morning lads. Or evening. Or whatever. I'm not sure anymore.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 2, 2015)

veeman said:


> Morning lads. Or evening. Or whatever. I'm not sure anymore.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



?

El. Psy. Congroo.


----------



## veeman (Sep 3, 2015)

Tezlastorme said:


> El. Psy. Congroo.

Click to collapse



f u c k


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 3, 2015)

veeman said:


> f u c k

Click to collapse


@conantroutman

El. Psy. Congroo.


----------



## Groot (Sep 3, 2015)

Wahahahahaha


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 4, 2015)

K.A. said:


> Well well well..

Click to collapse



Well well well, if it ain't King Ace...


----------



## veeman (Sep 4, 2015)

roofrider said:


> Lol owls are nocturnal, stay.

Click to collapse



No they're not


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 4, 2015)

veeman said:


> No they're not

Click to collapse



Really? ?

El. Psy. Congroo.


----------



## K.A. (Sep 8, 2015)

RohinZaraki said:


> Sup prawn
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8

Click to collapse



uwotm8 roin?


----------



## veeman (Sep 8, 2015)

HELLO


----------



## cascabel (Sep 9, 2015)

so Josie's banned again. some things never change. lol. what did he do now?


----------



## veeman (Sep 10, 2015)

cascabel said:


> so Josie's banned again. some things never change. lol. what did he do now?

Click to collapse



Oh he didn't do anything. It was Tezla and me.


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 10, 2015)

cascabel said:


> so Josie's banned again. some things never change. lol. what did he do now?

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> Oh he didn't do anything. It was Tezla and me.

Click to collapse



aye, I remember when that was normally me... time really does fly, eh?

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00178 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mephikun said:


> aye, I remember when that was normally me... time really does fly, eh?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just because I gave Joseph 100,000 thanks without his knowledge ?

El. Psy. Congroo.


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 11, 2015)

Tezlastorme said:


> Just because I gave Joseph 100,000 thanks without his knowledge ?
> 
> El. Psy. Congroo.

Click to collapse



Ha, still remember how I pretty much singlehandedly got the thanks button removed from OT. I left a good legacy 

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM LILA (Sep 11, 2015)

Apex said:


> *Pledge's Avatar Choices:*
> 
> Here is a few choices for Pledges to use as their avatars, during their pledge period. These avatars are to be proudly used during the two week pledge period, and will be listed in order of their respective level of corresponding 'task of trust', which must be completed during the pledge period.

Click to collapse



Ha Ha Ha:laugh:


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Mephikun said:


> Ha, still remember how I pretty much singlehandedly got the thanks button removed from OT. I left a good legacy
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not sure if trolling or actually the reason the thanks button is gone from OT


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 11, 2015)

ironman38102 said:


> Not sure if trolling or actually the reason the thanks button is gone from OT

Click to collapse



Nope, not trolling...he was the one that caused this to happen


----------



## but-but (Sep 11, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Nope, not trolling...he was the one that caused this to happen

Click to collapse



burn him at the stake!!
evil! eviiil! i can't even remember the time anyone on ot, the most productive on xda was thanked.
Sad. Just Sad


----------



## veeman (Sep 11, 2015)

ironman38102 said:


> Not sure if trolling or actually the reason the thanks button is gone from OT

Click to collapse



Yeah he is


----------



## Mephikun (Sep 11, 2015)

ironman38102 said:


> Not sure if trolling or actually the reason the thanks button is gone from OT

Click to collapse



These quotes should answer that



M_T_M said:


> Nope, not trolling...he was the one that caused this to happen

Click to collapse




veeman said:


> Yeah he is

Click to collapse



There wasn't a whole lot of point in having a Thanks button in OT anyways, that's my excuse for doing it


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2015)

Mephikun said:


> These quotes should answer that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, you ruined it for people like me who had a husam667 account thanking his old posts


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 13, 2015)

husam666 said:


> No, you ruined it for people like me who had a husam667 account thanking his old posts

Click to collapse



lel...?


----------



## Apex (Sep 13, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> lel...?

Click to collapse



Lulz 

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 13, 2015)

Apex said:


> Lulz
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What up,  geeh? 
You going to the BABBQ this year?


----------



## veeman (Sep 14, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> What up,  geeh?
> You going to the BABBQ this year?

Click to collapse



Maybe if the BBQ was in Minnesota


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 14, 2015)

veeman said:


> Maybe if the BBQ was in Minnesota

Click to collapse


----------



## veeman (Sep 15, 2015)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Hey, it hasn't even started snowing yet...


----------



## dexter93 (Sep 16, 2015)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 18, 2015)

Good to see some of the good old OT guys in here.

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apex (Sep 22, 2015)

New car smell. Smells like burning rubber, more than the interior plastics volatizing... but, ya know...


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 22, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> Nope, not trolling...he was the one that caused this to happen

Click to collapse





veeman said:


> Yeah he is

Click to collapse





Mephikun said:


> These quotes should answer that
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The more you know!


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 22, 2015)

Apex said:


> New car smell. Smells like burning rubber, more than the interior plastics volatizing... but, ya know...

Click to collapse



Nice!! :highfive:

Is it a GT or Cobra..or Shelby?


----------



## veeman (Sep 23, 2015)

Apex said:


> New car smell. Smells like burning rubber, more than the interior plastics volatizing... but, ya know...

Click to collapse



Ooooohhhh SEX! Is it the Ecoboost version?

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Nice!! :highfive:
> 
> Is it a GT or Cobra..or Shelby?

Click to collapse



GT and the Shelby have different front bumpers and grille (And there is no 2016 Cobra). This is the Ecoboost one.

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Nice!! :highfive:
> 
> Is it a GT or Cobra..or Shelby?

Click to collapse



GT and the Shelby have different front bumpers and grille (And there is no 2016 Cobra). This is the Ecoboost one.


----------



## Groot (Sep 23, 2015)

@veeman man where are the people in the frat HO?


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2015)

2015 Ecoboost twin turbo. 310 HP/320 FT LB TQ, more power than the V6 and much, much more affordable than the 5.0. Leaves more money for parts! Lowering springs on the way, MAP FMIC, CAI, catback exhaust and Cobb tuner on order. Shoud be in the 400(+)whp range after bolt-ons and tune are finalized. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2015)

Apex said:


> 2015 Ecoboost twin turbo. 310 HP/320 FT LB TQ, more power than the V6 and much, much more affordable than the 5.0. Leaves more money for parts! Lowering springs on the way, MAP FMIC, CAI, catback exhaust and Cobb tuner on order. Shoud be in the 400(+)whp range after bolt-ons and tune are finalized.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



zomgbbqsauce!!!1!11!1


----------



## Mephikun (Oct 19, 2015)

all of the above.

Also, I think I just disappointed 98.294% of this site for the second time 

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 19, 2015)

*puts on tinfoil hat*

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2015)

elite mason said:


> It is a well-known fact that Illuminati consist of
> Multi Millionaires, Billionaires who have major
> influence regarding most global affairs, including
> the planning of a New World Order. Many world
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this teach us the secret handshake?


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Does this teach us the secret handshake?

Click to collapse



You don't know it yet...? err...I mean...look, a blue cow singing Imagine by John Lennon :silly:


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2015)

M_T_M said:


> You don't know it yet...? err...I mean...look, a blue cow singing Imagine by John Lennon :silly:

Click to collapse



pfft, I'm only impressed by yellow cows


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 20, 2015)

husam666 said:


> pfft, I'm only impressed by yellow cows

Click to collapse



#demandingdiva :silly::silly:


----------



## Apex (Dec 3, 2015)

...


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 3, 2015)

Apex said:


> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 1, 2016)

Ooh,  happy new year folks


----------



## roofrider (Jan 1, 2016)

jugg1es said:


> Ooh,  happy new year folks

Click to collapse



Indeed. Happy New Year Frat!


----------



## Groot (Jan 2, 2016)

Happy new year gois


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 2, 2016)

Am I seeing things or is this thread is actually alive?! Happy New Year guys!

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Groot (Jan 2, 2016)

Just a greeting, no biggy


----------



## TonyStark (Jan 11, 2016)

Apex said:


> ...

Click to collapse



.


----------



## veeman (Jan 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cascabel (Jan 14, 2016)

veeman said:


> Happy Birthday!

Click to collapse



Why thank you. ? 

Sent from my LG-F460K using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hmmmm

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonTS (Feb 21, 2016)

Hopefully this will be interesting to some...

I was one of the very early beta players of Ingress, but got bored of the cheating, spoofing etc. 

This game looks like a worthy successor and will, hopefully, become everything that Ingress isn't.

Father.IO http://queue.social/OMT4Gsq


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone alive in here?


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 1, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> Anyone alive in here?

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 1, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> Anyone alive in here?

Click to collapse



Maybe...


----------



## roofrider (Apr 2, 2016)

Need Jessica, veeman and tezla back.

Oh RIP TonyStark


----------



## a.cid (Apr 2, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Maybe...

Click to collapse



Gey huys!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 3, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Maybe...

Click to collapse



Hey EmptyM! How's the the moderatroll been doing?







roofrider said:


> Need Jessica, veeman and tezla back.
> 
> Oh RIP TonyStark

Click to collapse



Hello roofie, how have you been?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 3, 2016)

a.cid said:


> Gey huys!

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> Hey EmptyM! How's the the moderatroll been doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What up,  homies?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ohai there!


----------



## Apex (Apr 3, 2016)

I sense a resurrection.


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 3, 2016)

Run! Its the oldies again! 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Apr 5, 2016)

Apex said:


> I sense a resurrection.

Click to collapse



Let's get er done

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 5, 2016)

flastnoles11 said:


> Let's get er done
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ohai, my good sir! :cyclops:


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 6, 2016)

? go back to sleep, dammit

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 6, 2016)

RohinZaraki said:


> ? go back to sleep, dammit
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who the f woke you up? ?


----------



## a.cid (Apr 7, 2016)

So, what is everyone upto these days? It's been a while since we talked about this, so hoping that everyone is holding up alright.


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 7, 2016)

I see you trolls are alive and kicking...still!:silly:


----------



## a.cid (Apr 7, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> I see you trolls are alive and kicking...still!:silly:

Click to collapse



> you trolls
> M_T_M


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> trolls

Click to collapse



What is this 2010?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 7, 2016)

husam666 said:


> What is this 2010?

Click to collapse



Go back home, Husam...you are, err...I'm not even sure what you may be but stay home anyway :silly::silly:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 8, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Go back home, Husam...you are, err...I'm not even sure what you may be but stay home anyway :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo. :silly:


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 8, 2016)

husam666 said:


> I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo. :silly:

Click to collapse



What the hell am I doing here..?  I don't belong here...


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 8, 2016)

Eh? Have I time traveled back to 2013 by any chance?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 8, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> What the hell am I doing here..?  I don't belong here...

Click to collapse



I'll just go home then


ironman38102 said:


> Eh? Have I time traveled back to 2013 by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



2013 sucked 2011 was the sht


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Eh? Have I time traveled back to 2013 by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is that supposed to be funny...?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 8, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that supposed to be funny...?

Click to collapse



You know what's funny...trying to press the thanks button whilst in OT :silly:


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 8, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that supposed to be funny...?

Click to collapse



I could say the same for your username ?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> I'll just go home then
> 
> 2013 sucked 2011 was the sht

Click to collapse



Didnt join XDA back then unfortunately because I had a symbian. Sad life indeed

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> You know what's funny...trying to press the thanks button whilst in OT :silly:

Click to collapse



Funny thing how Crapatalk allows you to press the thanks button anyway.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 9, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that supposed to be funny...?

Click to collapse



Where's pasta though?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2016)

cascabel said:


> Where's pasta though?

Click to collapse



It pastaway ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 9, 2016)

husam666 said:


> It pastaway ?

Click to collapse



Thought he was banned along with the rest of the brothers? ?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 9, 2016)

husam666 said:


> It pastaway ?

Click to collapse



Is that the one starring tom hanks? ? 


ironman38102 said:


> Thought he was banned along with the rest of the brothers? ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lel. How many were they? I forget. [emoji16]


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 9, 2016)

cascabel said:


> Is that the one starring tom hanks? ?
> 
> Lel. How many were they? I forget. [emoji16]

Click to collapse



Four or five I think. I don't remember exactly because this was ages ago!

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Four or five I think. I don't remember exactly because this was ages ago!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You weren't even there when it happened.

"DAE I'M AN OLD FRAT THREAD GUY TOO?"


----------



## Apex (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H901 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 9, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> You weren't even there when it happened.
> 
> "DAE I'M AN OLD FRAT THREAD GUY TOO?"

Click to collapse



You say I wasn't there when it happened. How the hell then I know about it then? ?

Also yeah you're right I'm not really part of this thing but last I checked the forum rules doesn't say you can't post if you aren't part of it.

"DAE WHO IS THIS GUY?! GTFO!"

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 10, 2016)

So, resurrection?


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 10, 2016)

KidCarter93 said:


> So, resurrection?

Click to collapse



Whatever floats your goat ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 10, 2016)

RohinZaraki said:


> Whatever floats your goat ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whatever gloats your bloat. ?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Apr 10, 2016)

RohinZaraki said:


> Whatever floats your goat
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Metaphorical water. What else?


----------



## a.cid (Apr 10, 2016)

KidCarter93 said:


> Metaphorical water. What else?

Click to collapse



If your goat floats on your metaphorical water, you should take it to the metaphorical vet.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 10, 2016)

Apex said:


> View attachment 3713272
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse










ironman38102 said:


> You say I wasn't there when it happened. How the hell then I know about it then? ?

Click to collapse



Because it's archived and literally anyone can look at it by searching for posts by "Android Noodle"? 

I'm not trying to be rude or push you away from the thread, I just think it's silly that you say you remember an event you were not present at.


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 10, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> Because it's archived and literally anyone can look at it by searching for posts by "Android Noodle"?
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude or push you away from the thread, I just think it's silly that you say you remember an event you were not present at.

Click to collapse



I never said I was there, rather I heard about it from someone else mentioning that thing which I can't remember that either. Do you honestly expect someone to be that jobless and bored to search that up?!

Edit: P.S. Also I don't know or remember usernames either so your argument sir is invaild ?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 10, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> I never said I was there, rather I heard about it from someone else mentioning that thing which I can't remember that either. Do you honestly expect someone to be that jobless and bored to search that up?!

Click to collapse





ironman38102 said:


> You say I wasn't there when it happened. How the hell then I know about it then? ?

Click to collapse



"How do I know about it if I wasn't there?"

"I never said I was there. I heard about it from someone else."

You make no sense, but let's just drop this.


----------



## SimonTS (Apr 10, 2016)

Is this place still going? I remember being a "Muffin Pledge" way back in the dark, distant past...


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2016)

SimonTS said:


> Is this place still going? I remember being a "Muffin Pledge" way back in the dark, distant past...

Click to collapse



Once a muffin - always a muffin. 

I was never a muffin[emoji14]

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 11, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> "How do I know about it if I wasn't there?"
> 
> "I never said I was there. I heard about it from someone else."
> 
> You make no sense, but let's just drop this.

Click to collapse



I meant that how can you be sure I searched up about it but anyway yeah let's just move on

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




SimonTS said:


> Is this place still going? I remember being a "Muffin Pledge" way back in the dark, distant past...

Click to collapse



Muffin Pledge? ?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 11, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> I meant that how can you be sure I searched up about it but anyway yeah let's just move on
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read OP, noob

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## a.cid (Apr 11, 2016)

Which muffins are we talking about?

I'll take the chocolate ones, with sprinkled sugar powder.


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 11, 2016)

undercover said:


> Once a muffin - always a muffin.
> 
> I was never a muffin[emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tinky lives, huh?

How is he doing these days?


----------



## undercover (Apr 11, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> Tinky lives, huh?
> 
> How is he doing these days?

Click to collapse



Tinky lives on. He's alright, still undercover 

How's you and yours? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 11, 2016)

undercover said:


> Tinky lives on. He's alright, still undercover
> 
> How's you and yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm doing pretty well, got a job a few months ago actually. Besides that, nothing is really new.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Apr 12, 2016)

a.cid said:


> Which muffins are we talking about?
> 
> I'll take the chocolate ones, with sprinkled sugar powder.

Click to collapse



That's racist ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## roofrider (Apr 12, 2016)

undercover said:


> Once a muffin - always a muffin.
> 
> I was never a muffin[emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sup cupcake


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 12, 2016)

RohinZaraki said:


> That's racist ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The GIF would have been better but whatever 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover (Apr 12, 2016)

roofrider said:


> Sup cupcake

Click to collapse



Sup roofie

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2016)

Anyone play Clash Royale? Join here if so: 

#P2U9LVG


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh hey, does this thread still exist? Been a few years now to say the least since I wrote here


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2016)

GethPrime said:


> Oh hey, does this thread still exist? Been a few years now to say the least since I wrote here

Click to collapse



devstaff? ?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 13, 2016)

cascabel said:


> devstaff? ?

Click to collapse



Ruuuuuuuuuun,  you fools!  Hide yo wives,  hide yo children!!!!


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Ruuuuuuuuuun,  you fools!  Hide yo wives,  hide yo children!!!!

Click to collapse



Give me 500grams of whatever you're smoking. ?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 13, 2016)

cascabel said:


> Give me 500grams of whatever you're smoking. ?

Click to collapse



? oxygen..?


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 13, 2016)

Apex said:


> Anyone play Clash Royale? Join here if so:
> 
> #P2U9LVG

Click to collapse



Is it that new Clash Of Clans? How is it?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 13, 2016)

cascabel said:


> devstaff?

Click to collapse



Yeah, changed username like a year or something.


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2016)

GethPrime said:


> Yeah, changed username like a year or something.

Click to collapse



Cool. What are you up to now? Besides work lol.

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Anyone play Clash Royale? Join here if so:
> 
> #P2U9LVG

Click to collapse



Pfft. Already uninstalled it. Every time i try to fight someone they use a card i haven't even seen yet.. \? /

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Anyone play Clash Royale? Join here if so:
> 
> #P2U9LVG

Click to collapse



Pfft. Already uninstalled it. Every time i try to fight someone they use a card i haven't even seen yet.. \? /

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Anyone play Clash Royale? Join here if so:
> 
> #P2U9LVG

Click to collapse



Pfft. Already uninstalled it. Every time i try to fight someone they use a card i haven't even seen yet.. \? /


----------



## roofrider (Apr 13, 2016)

Haha, so this multipost bug still haunts this thread!


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 13, 2016)

cascabel said:


> Cool. What are you up to now? Besides work lol.

Click to collapse




Right now I'm mostly busy with school and work, so I've very little free time these days. But when I do have some free time, I mostly just chill and play some vidya every now and then.

What about you? Haven't been here in a long time so I've probably missed a lot.


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 13, 2016)

cascabel said:


> Cool. What are you up to now? Besides work lol.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I'm guessing like COC it is pay to win[emoji14]

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2016)

roofrider said:


> Haha, so this multipost bug still haunts this thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah. Lol. It will haunt us forever. Sup roof? 



GethPrime said:


> Right now I'm mostly busy with school and work, so I've very little free time these days. But when I do have some free time, I mostly just chill and play some vidya every now and then.
> 
> What about you? Haven't been here in a long time so I've probably missed a lot.

Click to collapse



Work. Free time is scarce. Only get to play mobile games now. No more consoles lol. 


ironman38102 said:


> So I'm guessing like COC it is pay to win[emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah. Most all online games are. Sad. I'd rather pay upfront even if it's more expensive than IAP.


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 13, 2016)

cascabel said:


> Yeah. Most all online games are. Sad. I'd rather pay upfront even if it's more expensive than IAP.

Click to collapse



Supercell= EA x 2. That's what I got when I played COC back then and Clash Royale now. It seems that Supercell like EA does not really care about its fans anymore and only care about money.


Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Supercell= EA x 2. That's what I got when I played COC back then and Clash Royale now. It seems that Supercell like EA does not really care about its fans anymore and only care about money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not just them though. Most of the games i played or tried to play are p2w. I hate IAP. ?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Apr 13, 2016)

cascabel said:


> Not just them though. Most of the games i played or tried to play are p2w. I hate IAP.

Click to collapse



IAP and microtransactions in general are just rubbish, would've been better if they started to make mobile games that had a fixed price again..


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 13, 2016)

GethPrime said:


> IAP and microtransactions in general are just rubbish, would've been better if they started to make mobile games that had a fixed price again..

Click to collapse



It doesn't seem like they are going to though. I bet Supercell and other developers makes more profit due to IAP in their games rather having a fixed price. Though I thought ads make you good amount of money as well.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 13, 2016)

GethPrime said:


> IAP and microtransactions in general are just rubbish, would've been better if they started to make mobile games that had a fixed price again..

Click to collapse



Yeah. Sucks for players. Mmorpg's are the worst, imo. You literally have no chance of winning unless you pay. At least give the non-paying guys a chance. [emoji20] i do buy paid apps, i just don't like iap's so i rarely purchase them (curse you CoC - i wasted a lot of money there lmao).


ironman38102 said:


> It doesn't seem like they are going to though. I bet Supercell and other developers makes more profit due to IAP in their games rather having a fixed price. Though I thought ads make you good amount of money as well.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



True. It looks like iap and microtransactions are here to stay.


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 13, 2016)

cascabel said:


> Yeah. Sucks for players. Mmorpg's are the worst, imo. You literally have no chance of winning unless you pay. At least give the non-paying guys a chance. [emoji20] i do buy paid apps, i just don't like iap's so i rarely purchase them (curse you CoC - i wasted a lot of money there lmao).

Click to collapse



MMORPGs kinda work like COD games. For example, no matter how many times you try to shoot the hacker in the match he/she won't die but you'll die the worst way possible. ?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 13, 2016)

Just trying to recruit for the Clan, since there's no global. And no, I've not paid anything to get to L7... CoC on the other hand, I've bought a few gems here and there. 

Er'y one so negative! lol


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 13, 2016)

Apex said:


> Just trying to recruit for the Clan, since there's no global. And no, I've not paid anything to get to L7... CoC on the other hand, I've bought a few gems here and there.
> 
> Er'y one so negative! lol

Click to collapse



Wait...you in Iceland?


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 13, 2016)

Apex said:


> Just trying to recruit for the Clan, since there's no global. And no, I've not paid anything to get to L7... CoC on the other hand, I've bought a few gems here and there.
> 
> Er'y one so negative! lol

Click to collapse



Well I wasn't really that good with COC and I'm not quite getting the concept of Clash Royale yet but I wouldn't mind joining.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Apr 14, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Well I wasn't really that good with COC and I'm not quite getting the concept of Clash Royale yet but I wouldn't mind joining.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try it. It's fun, tbh. I just didn't want to get temptet to buy gems again. Lol.

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




Apex said:


> Just trying to recruit for the Clan, since there's no global. And no, I've not paid anything to get to L7... CoC on the other hand, I've bought a few gems here and there.
> 
> Er'y one so negative! lol

Click to collapse



]
Lol. Last clan i joined was an all UK clan. Well at least they didn't kick me out. What's new in L7? I only got to 4 before i quit. ?


----------



## a.cid (Apr 14, 2016)

Speaking of clash of clans, I created a small clan some 15 months ago. Called War Snipers 2.0

We did not do wars, but kind of worked our way around wars for clan exp. One thing led to another and I ended up having 18 clans  We also had our sub reddit and got our own cult following on the CoC subreddit  Annnnnd we may have joined the Chinese as well.

War Snipers 2.0 did reach level 10 a few days ago, with 0 true wars won.

I may have had a problem.


----------



## gadgetroid (May 12, 2016)

Wow, people actually still play CoC?


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2016)

gadgetroid said:


> Wow, people actually still play CoC?

Click to collapse



phrasing


----------



## cascabel (May 14, 2016)

husam666 said:


> phrasing

Click to collapse



???


----------



## ironman38102 (May 14, 2016)

gadgetroid said:


> Wow, people actually still play CoC?

Click to collapse



These days they play this game called Clash Royale. I tried it and to be honest I have a pretty fast connection but it keeps saying I have a slow internet and as usual it has that Pay To Win gameplay. 

Sent from my XT1033 running good ol' Stock ROM


----------



## FfeeMan (May 25, 2016)

wew lads


----------



## Neo (May 25, 2016)

FfeeMan said:


> wew lads

Click to collapse











*I see you*


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2016)

FfeeMan said:


> W E W  L A D S
> E
> W
> L
> ...

Click to collapse



ftfy


----------



## M_T_M (May 26, 2016)

husam666 said:


> ftfy

Click to collapse



wut...?


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> wut...?

Click to collapse



Do you even reddit Bro?


----------



## M_T_M (May 26, 2016)

husam666 said:


> Do you even reddit Bro?

Click to collapse



Nope...

I have no interest on whatever that site is


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Nope...
> 
> I have no interest on whatever that site is

Click to collapse



Eh, it's a good time waster


----------



## M_T_M (May 27, 2016)

husam666 said:


> Eh, it's a good time waster

Click to collapse



Exactly... :silly:


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jul 25, 2016)

Hola Fratties!! Whats going on? Why is Veeman's account disabled???


----------



## Neo (Jul 25, 2016)

funnypharmacist said:


> Why is Veeman's account disabled???

Click to collapse



Ask sujay1848 and you will know why.


----------



## M_T_M (Jul 25, 2016)

funnypharmacist said:


> Hola Fratties!! Whats going on? Why is Veeman's account disabled???

Click to collapse





Neo said:


> Ask sujay1848 and you will know why.

Click to collapse



lol...


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 9, 2016)

Can I join?

---------- Post added at 05:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 AM ----------

wow 53,000 messags. do I have to read them all?


----------



## Neo (Aug 9, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> wow 53,000 messags. do I have to read them all?

Click to collapse


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 10, 2016)

wait are you part of the chi Delta alpha?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 10, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> wait are you part of the chi Delta alpha?

Click to collapse



He "IS" Neo...what else would you like to know?


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 13, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> He "IS" Neo...what else would you like to know?

Click to collapse



Who are you?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 13, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse



LOL... 

I'm the troll alfa and troll omega


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 13, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> LOL...
> 
> I'm the troll alfa and troll omega

Click to collapse



oh ok. What can I be then? Am I a member?


----------



## Neo (Aug 13, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> oh ok. What can I be then? Am I a member?

Click to collapse



XDA Member wizkid92


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 13, 2016)

Neo said:


> XDA Member wizkid92

Click to collapse



It says I'm a Junior member. When do I become a Senior Member?


----------



## SimonTS (Aug 13, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> It says I'm a Junior member. When do I become a Senior Member?

Click to collapse



When you grow up, and 'THEY' tell you that you are...


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 13, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> oh ok. What can I be then? Am I a member?

Click to collapse





Neo said:


> XDA Member wizkid92

Click to collapse



Not sure if he's a puppy or just n0ob troll,  Neo...


----------



## Neo (Aug 15, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Not sure if he's a puppy or just n0ob troll,  Neo...

Click to collapse



I started off on XDA as a troll  I only honed my troll fu skills from you, and have been refining it ever since. The struggle for perfection is real!


----------



## husam666 (Aug 15, 2016)

Neo said:


> I started off on XDA as a troll  I only honed my troll fu skills from you, and have been refining it ever since. The struggle for perfection is real!

Click to collapse



I see now how you became a moderator


----------



## Neo (Aug 15, 2016)

husam666 said:


> I see now how you became a moderator

Click to collapse



Yes sir. Over a long period of time and contributing to the site


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 15, 2016)

Neo said:


> I started off on XDA as a troll  I only honed my troll fu skills from you, and have been refining it ever since. The struggle for perfection is real!

Click to collapse



I was talking about *wizkid92 :silly::silly:*


husam666 said:


> I see now how you became a moderator

Click to collapse



Go home, Hussam....you are drunk! 

Also, hai!


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 16, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> I was talking about *wizkid92 :silly::silly:*
> 
> Go home, Hussam....you are drunk!
> 
> Also, hai!

Click to collapse



hey


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 16, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> hey

Click to collapse



Is for horses...


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 16, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> Is for horses...

Click to collapse



No that's hay.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 16, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> No that's hay.

Click to collapse


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 19, 2016)

People still try to join this? LMAO

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 20, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> People still try to join this? LMAO
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who are you? You're not a member?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 20, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Who are you? You're not a member?

Click to collapse



We are all a member on this blessed day


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 20, 2016)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Damn cates taking over XDA!! 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 20, 2016)

husam666 said:


> We are all a member on this blessed day

Click to collapse



Speak for yourself.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Speak for yourself.

Click to collapse



I am ALL a memeber on this blessed day


----------



## Neo (Aug 23, 2016)

Proper non-regional diction is essential to promptly bewilder and confound the populace gifted with feeble and minuscule minds


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 23, 2016)

Neo said:


> Proper non-regional diction is essential to promptly bewilder and confound the populace gifted with feeble and minuscule minds

Click to collapse



Say whuuut?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 23, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Say whuuut?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He is just saying that all of youse are trolls...:silly::silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2016)

Ohai. I'm baaaaaaaaaaack.


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2016)

Babydollll said:


> Ohai. I'm baaaaaaaaaaack.

Click to collapse



no no, go back where you came from.. before it's too late


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 23, 2016)

husam666 said:


> no no, go back where you came from.. before it's too late

Click to collapse



No. 
I'm hungry. What's for lunch?


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 23, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> He is just saying that all of youse are trolls...:silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Such accusations! Plz ban him. 2edgy4me


Babydollll said:


> Ohai. I'm baaaaaaaaaaack.

Click to collapse







Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Aug 23, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Such accusations! Plz ban him

Click to collapse



I am the one... You can't ban THE ONE.


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 23, 2016)

Neo said:


> I am the one... You can't ban THE ONE.

Click to collapse



You're still a peasant LMAO that will get wrecked by banhammer. I demand he is banned or I riot! 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 23, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> You're still a peasant LMAO that will get wrecked by banhammer. I demand he is banned or I riot!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Neo (Aug 23, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> You're still a peasant LMAO that will get wrecked by banhammer. I demand he is banned or I riot!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All of those hammers are belongz to me. I own the Matrix


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 23, 2016)

Neo said:


> All of those hammers are belongz to me. I own the Matrix

Click to collapse



There must be a glitch in The Matrix then.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Aug 23, 2016)

The glitch is strong tonight


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 24, 2016)

Abuse of powers as usual I see. Not surprised ? 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Aug 24, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Abuse of powers as usual I see. Not surprised ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol

As usual? Whatcha talkin bout?

I tried to read back to see what you're referring to, but I just don't get the comment...


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 24, 2016)

Neo said:


> lol
> 
> Whatcha talkin bout?
> 
> I tried to read back to see what you're referring to, but I just don't get the comment...

Click to collapse



What do you mean what am I talking about? Below is my last post:


ironman38102 said:


> There must be a glitch in The Matrix then.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you mean to tell me that you haven't seen Matrix trilogy? ????

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Aug 24, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> What do you mean what am I talking about? Below is my last post:
> 
> Do you mean to tell me that you haven't seen Matrix trilogy? ????
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Touché sir


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 24, 2016)

Neo said:


> Touché sir

Click to collapse



Sir? Did you just assume my gender? *triggered*



Jk, I am a sir. ?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Aug 24, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Sir? Did you just assume my gender? *triggered*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know your name, so I know your gender


----------



## AndroidSlave (Aug 24, 2016)

Where is that guy that pretended to be a girl so he could get a prom date?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 24, 2016)

AndroidSlave said:


> Where is that guy that pretended to be a girl so he could get a prom date?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Weird people on the internet these days

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2016)

AndroidSlave said:


> Where is that guy that pretended to be a girl so he could get a prom date?

Click to collapse



Sounds like Alan :silly:


----------



## boborone (Aug 24, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Weird people on the internet these days
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



These days? That's all that's ever been online


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 24, 2016)

boborone said:


> These days? That's all that's ever been online

Click to collapse



I don't know I mean back in 2008 when MSN Messenger was still alive I got to meet some people over there who later became my best friends. It's not always that some pedophile is hiding behind the screen ?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Aug 24, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> It's not always that some pedophile is hiding behind the screen
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 25, 2016)

Neo said:


>

Click to collapse



Here we see @M_T_M in his truest form.



Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Aug 25, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Here we see @M_T_M in his truest form.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I learned the ways of the troll from him


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 25, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Here we see @M_T_M in his truest form.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not even my final form, brah...


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 25, 2016)

Neo said:


> I learned the ways of the troll from him

Click to collapse



Everyone has learned from him xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> Not even my final form, brah...

Click to collapse



So your final form is a bearded rapist? Not surprised.

Edit: Damn this double post bug, after all these years Crapatalk is the same.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 27, 2016)

Wow so many new posts


----------



## RohinZaraki (Aug 28, 2016)

The voices told me to visit this thread. Why is it still alive ????


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 28, 2016)

RohinZaraki said:


> The voices told me to visit this thread. Why is it still alive ????

Click to collapse



Blame @wizkid92 and me xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 29, 2016)

RohinZaraki said:


> The voices told me to visit this thread. Why is it still alive ????

Click to collapse



Is your pictrue of sharingan?


----------



## Neo (Aug 29, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Is your pictrue of sharingan?

Click to collapse



Kinda like a mangekyu.. So sorry you looked at it. Enjoy the rest of your tortured life


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 29, 2016)

Neo said:


> Kinda like a mangekyu.. So sorry you looked at it. Enjoy the rest of your tortured life

Click to collapse



Should have listened to Kakashi dammit! 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidSlave (Aug 30, 2016)

Somehow @M_T_M must be to blame. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Neo (Aug 30, 2016)

AndroidSlave said:


> Somehow @M_T_M must be to blame.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I agree. I added it to the tags of this thread


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2016)

It's not XDA if MTM isn't to blame, so can confirm :good:

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using XDA Labs


----------



## Neo (Aug 30, 2016)

KidCarter93 said:


> It's not XDA if MTM isn't to blame, so can confirm :good:
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



KC in dah house everyone


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 30, 2016)

Neo said:


> KC in dah house everyone

Click to collapse



I'm trying to make it a more permanent stay this time around. My last few attempts have failed miserably :laugh:


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## AndroidSlave (Aug 31, 2016)

I ate a hot dog and it turned out to be a heated dog. Damn street vendors. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 31, 2016)

AndroidSlave said:


> I ate a hot dog and it turned out to be a heated dog. Damn street vendors.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



What's the difference? Atleast its fresh and not cooked with the guys sweat(probably)

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 12, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Is your pictrue of sharingan?

Click to collapse



It most certainly is


----------



## Neo (Sep 12, 2016)

RohinZaraki said:


> It most certainly is

Click to collapse










Mine


----------



## wizkid92 (Sep 12, 2016)

RohinZaraki said:


> It most certainly is

Click to collapse



Oh cool! I've always been a fan of bleach although I've never actually watched it.


----------



## Neo (Sep 12, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Oh cool! I've always been a fan of bleach although I've never actually watched it.

Click to collapse



Have you been a fan of Naruto too? [emoji14]


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 16, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Oh cool! I've always been a fan of bleach although I've never actually watched it.

Click to collapse



Did you watch the episode where L made an appearance in Naruto? 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## wizkid92 (Sep 18, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> Did you watch the episode where L made an appearance in Naruto?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who's L?


----------



## Neo (Sep 19, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Who's L?

Click to collapse



I don't know what he's talking about either. It's possible he's trolling you also like I was seeing as how the sharingan is from Naruto and not Bleach 

Now, if you wanna talk shinigami...


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 19, 2016)

Neo said:


> I don't know what he's talking about either. It's possible he's trolling you also like I was seeing as how the sharingan is from Naruto and not Bleach [emoji14]
> 
> Now, if you wanna talk shinigami...

Click to collapse



How can I troll him? I'm already having  bans and infractions [emoji14]

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## wizkid92 (Sep 21, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> How can I troll him? I'm already having  bans and infractions [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol you have bans for trolling?


----------



## werked (Sep 22, 2016)

Guys??


----------



## KidCarter93 (Sep 22, 2016)

werked said:


> Guys??

Click to collapse



Ohai there :highfive:

Sent from my Huawei P8 using XDA Labs


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello there fella's! Been a real long time. How's my favourite frat house doing?


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2016)

Not bad.


----------



## M_T_M (Sep 23, 2016)

roofrider said:


> Not bad.

Click to collapse



You are alive!! 


Ohai, mate!!!


----------



## roofrider (Sep 23, 2016)

M_T_M said:


> You are alive!!
> 
> 
> Ohai, mate!!!

Click to collapse



Alive and kicking! Waiting for Pure Nougat!
How have you been? Why is it that I can't see conantroutman anymore?


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2016)

roofrider said:


> Why is it that I can't see conantroutman anymore?

Click to collapse



He's hiding. Playing with ponies or something


----------



## wizkid92 (Sep 24, 2016)

Roofie, werked, and tejas all in the same week?


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 24, 2016)

roofrider said:


> How have you been? Why is it that I can't see conantroutman anymore?

Click to collapse



That name...Oh god that name...

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Sep 26, 2016)

roofrider said:


> Not bad.

Click to collapse



Haha good to know!


----------



## wizkid92 (Oct 27, 2016)

hpd


----------



## Neo (Oct 27, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> hpd

Click to collapse



Ya don't say


----------



## wizkid92 (Oct 27, 2016)

Neo said:


> Ya don't say

Click to collapse



What did you do for your pumpkin today to show your appreciation?


----------



## Neo (Oct 27, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> What did you do for your pumpkin today to show your appreciation?

Click to collapse


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 28, 2016)

Guess who's back....


----------



## cascabel (Oct 29, 2016)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Guess who's back....

Click to collapse



Mom's spaghetti? [emoji41]


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 29, 2016)

cascabel said:


> Mom's spaghetti? [emoji41]

Click to collapse



Lol How've you been. It's been a couple of years.


----------



## shree_tejas (Oct 31, 2016)

cascabel said:


> Mom's spaghetti? [emoji41]

Click to collapse



Where is the vomit?


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Oct 31, 2016)

@Apex 
Where you at man?


----------



## Apex (Nov 1, 2016)

What's up, y'all?

Sent from my LG-H918 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 1, 2016)

He lives! What's up bro?


----------



## Apex (Nov 2, 2016)

Not too much, hombre. Just getting settled into a new job, and getting used to Nougat on this V20.

How have you been?

Sent from my LG-H918 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Nov 2, 2016)

Hell yea. Basically same here. Started at another vape shop, got management and an finally settling in here lol. Nougat is sweet. I have my Nexus 6P on the android beta program catching all the latest updates. Ordered a Pixel XL as well and waiting on that beast.


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2016)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Hell yea. Basically same here. Started at another vape shop, got management and an finally settling in here lol. Nougat is sweet. I have my Nexus 6P on the android beta program catching all the latest updates. Ordered a Pixel XL as well and waiting on that beast.

Click to collapse


----------



## Mr. Clown (Nov 3, 2016)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Neo (Nov 3, 2016)

Mr. Clown said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Nov 3, 2016)

Mr. Clown said:


>

Click to collapse





Neo said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Neo (Nov 3, 2016)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## cascabel (Nov 6, 2016)

Axis_Drummer said:


> Lol How've you been. It's been a couple of years.

Click to collapse



Hey man. Doing good, thanks. Bit busy though.

How are you? Long time.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 27, 2016)

Happy late Thanksgiving to those of you that celebrate it, how's it going guys?

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neo (Nov 27, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> Happy late Thanksgiving to those of you that celebrate it, how's it going guys?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Happy Thanksgiving to you as well! Going great here. How about you?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 27, 2016)

Neo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you as well! Going great here. How about you?

Click to collapse



Couldn't be better!

Sure is quiet around here. Not as much activity as in past years.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neo (Nov 27, 2016)

Android Pizza said:


> Couldn't be better!
> 
> Sure is quiet around here. Not as much activity as in past years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Too many mods in the house maybe  . Need to kick em out


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2016)

Bah humbug


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2016)

jugg1es said:


> Bah humbug

Click to collapse



Still alive, Scrooge?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2016)

Sleepy! said:


> Still alive, Scrooge?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just about


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2016)

jugg1es said:


> Just about

Click to collapse



How's things going?


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 4, 2016)

Sleepy! said:


> How's things going?

Click to collapse



Up and down, you?


----------



## Sleepy! (Dec 4, 2016)

jugg1es said:


> Up and down, you?

Click to collapse



Stable

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axis_Drummer (Dec 4, 2016)

jugg1es said:


> Bah humbug

Click to collapse



Agreed


----------



## jugg1es (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## wizkid92 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy 2016


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 3, 2017)

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## cascabel (Jan 4, 2017)

Sup guise.
Happy new one


----------



## RohinZaraki (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi


----------



## wizkid92 (Feb 16, 2017)

RohinZaraki said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



Hey Rohit what's up?


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 26, 2017)

Frat... More silent than a dead rat. ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




cascabel said:


> Sup guise.
> Happy new one

Click to collapse





RohinZaraki said:


> Hi

Click to collapse





jugg1es said:


>

Click to collapse





Axis_Drummer said:


> Agreed

Click to collapse




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 26, 2017)

Bruh...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 26, 2017)

Apex said:


> Bruh...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



[emoji28] 
Sup

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2017)

Sup


Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 26, 2017)

What's happening, y'all?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 26, 2017)

jugg1es said:


> Sup
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Supper

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 26, 2017)

This place still a place? ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2017)

Sleepy! said:


> Supper
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 26, 2017)

Apex said:


> This place still a place? ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah I don't think so.
This is all just a dream.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 26, 2017)

Sleepy! said:


> Nah I don't think so.
> This is all just a dream.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good. That's the only explanation for all of these nighttime boners.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh look this thread has risen from the depths of hell

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 26, 2017)

Apex said:


> Good. That's the only explanation for all of these nighttime boners.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If a dream like this gives you boners, you need to get yourself a therapist.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 26, 2017)

Sleepy! said:


> If a dream like this gives you boners, you need to get yourself a therapist.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I live a dull life these days. Don't judge me. ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 26, 2017)

Apex said:


> Good. That's the only explanation for all of these nighttime boners.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Try 18882278255.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 26, 2017)

ironman38102 said:


> Oh look this thread has risen from the depths of hell
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's an Easter miracle. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 26, 2017)

Apex said:


> It's an Easter miracle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A pretty late miracle seeing Easter was while back xD

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 26, 2017)

ironman38102 said:


> A pretty late miracle seeing Easter was while back xD
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's a subacute resurrection.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 26, 2017)

Sleepy! said:


> It's a subacute resurrection.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had to Google subacute to understand that

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 26, 2017)

ironman38102 said:


> A pretty late miracle seeing Easter was while back xD
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Never too late for Jesus Christ frat boy Superstar to come in and shake things up. It says so in the by-laws.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2017)

Apex said:


> Never too late for Jesus Christ frat boy Superstar to come in and shake things up. It says so in the by-laws.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You keep appearing on my FB under people I might know

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 26, 2017)

jugg1es said:


> You keep appearing on my FB under people I might know
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't "bro" me if you don't know me, or something. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 26, 2017)

Apex said:


> Don't "bro" me if you don't know me, or something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You look strange in a suit. Not how I'd have imagined

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 26, 2017)

jugg1es said:


> You look strange in a suit. Not how I'd have imagined
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I look strange in anything. Gamer tag: "Weird Beard". Says it all.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## a.cid (Apr 28, 2017)

Apex said:


> I look strange in anything. Gamer tag: "Weird Beard". Says it all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The only part of "Siglufjörður, Norðurland eystra, Iceland" I could pronounce was Iceland. You folks must be having some mad tongue skills


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 29, 2017)

.


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 29, 2017)

Happy 100 dayniversary!!! https://youtu.be/avCqW_1QiXo

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Apr 29, 2017)

Sleepy! said:


> Happy 100 dayniversary!!! https://youtu.be/avCqW_1QiXo
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We're all dead.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (May 2, 2017)

Apex said:


> We're all dead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well this place _has_ become a graveyard... [emoji88] 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 7, 2017)

Sleepy! said:


> Well this place has become a graveyard... [emoji88]

Click to collapse



I just came out of the grave!!!


----------



## Apex (May 7, 2017)

funnypharmacist said:


> I just came out of the grave!!!

Click to collapse



Looks like we're all zombies now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 7, 2017)

Apex said:


> Looks like we're all zombies now.

Click to collapse



Even worse! Geek Zombies!!

Anyway I have a question
What would you choose
A good performance Custom ROM with underperforming camera
Or an average Stock ROM with excellent performing camera?
Talking about Zenfone 2


----------



## Apex (May 7, 2017)

funnypharmacist said:


> Even worse! Geek Zombies!!
> 
> Anyway I have a question
> What would you choose
> ...

Click to collapse



Camera option. Been using stock or stock(ish) ROMs for a long while now. They really don't bother me anymore. Or, I've just grown apart from the desire to mod every inch of my phone.  Been spending too much time and money on my car these days. Ha! But I do enjoy having a nice quality camera on my device. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (May 7, 2017)

Apex said:


> Camera option. Been using stock or stock(ish) ROMs for a long while now. They really don't bother me anymore. Or, I've just grown apart from the desire to mod every inch of my phone.  Been spending too much time and money on my car these days. Ha! But I do enjoy having a nice quality camera on my device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same here.
Stock OnePlus 3 ROM is good enough for me... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 7, 2017)

Apex said:


> Camera option. Been using stock or stock(ish) ROMs for a long while now. They really don't bother me anymore. Or, I've just grown apart from the desire to mod every inch of my phone. Been spending too much time and money on my car these days. Ha! But I do enjoy having a nice quality camera on my device.

Click to collapse



Cars! I have developed very keen interest in them recently because I just got my first car.
Suzuki Alto 800, That's all a new freelancing creative writer can afford.


----------



## Apex (May 8, 2017)

funnypharmacist said:


> Cars! I have developed very keen interest in them recently because I just got my first car.
> Suzuki Alto 800, That's all a new freelancing creative writer can afford.

Click to collapse



Congrats on the new ride! (I had to Google what the hell that is)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## funnypharmacist (May 12, 2017)

Apex said:


> Congrats on the new ride! (I had to Google what the hell that is)

Click to collapse



That was the purpose of mentioning the make and model

BTW do you people know @sujay1848?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jun 24, 2017)

@Apex
You on the S8+, right?
Had a question or two for you...


----------



## Apex (Jun 24, 2017)

Sleepy! said:


> @Apex
> You on the S8+, right?
> Had a question or two for you...

Click to collapse



Yessir.. What's the query?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Jun 24, 2017)

Apex said:


> Yessir.. What's the query?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How de-bloated can you make the phone without rooting it?
As in, can you uninstall/disable Samsung launcher, Samsung voice, Bixby etc etc?
I just use a few gapps and my own preferred services...
Can you do that? And how will that change when the phone gets an update?

BTW how frequently does the phone get updates?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 25, 2017)

Sleepy! said:


> How de-bloated can you make the phone without rooting it?
> As in, can you uninstall/disable Samsung launcher, Samsung voice, Bixby etc etc?
> I just use a few gapps and my own preferred services...
> Can you do that? And how will that change when the phone gets an update?
> ...

Click to collapse



Use search u n--b REEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sleepy! (Jun 25, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Use search u n--b REEEEEEEEEEEE

Click to collapse



Hah! I'd rather just buy the phone and suffer the consequences....
Me... Search... Never!!!! ?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 11, 2017)

Hai

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> How de-bloated can you make the phone without rooting it?
> As in, can you uninstall/disable Samsung launcher, Samsung voice, Bixby etc etc?
> I just use a few gapps and my own preferred services...
> Can you do that? And how will that change when the phone gets an update?
> ...

Click to collapse



Use bixbye to remap Bixby. Alternatives include using BK disabler which has a hardware disabler app plug in... The plus side being you can disable bloat were with it. (Package disabler pro will also disable apps/bloat ware)
It's a decent device software wise and the hardware is downright smexy.
Ok, back to hiding under my rock. It's been fun kids

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> How de-bloated can you make the phone without rooting it?
> As in, can you uninstall/disable Samsung launcher, Samsung voice, Bixby etc etc?
> I just use a few gapps and my own preferred services...
> Can you do that? And how will that change when the phone gets an update?
> ...

Click to collapse



Use bixbye to remap Bixby. Alternatives include using BK disabler which has a hardware disabler app plug in... The plus side being you can disable bloat were with it. (Package disabler pro will also disable apps/bloat ware)
It's a decent device software wise and the hardware is downright smexy.
Ok, back to hiding under my rock. It's been fun kids

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Aug 11, 2017)

I





Babydollll said:


> Hai
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up ??

I actually went ahead and got a Tab S3... Needed something with a large screen to read PDFs etc.
Planning on getting the Pixel XL 2 when it comes out.
After experiencing the Tab S3, I understand why people love Google, Apple and even OnePlus and Motorola. ?


----------



## ironman38102 (Aug 12, 2017)

Sleepy! said:


> I
> 
> Thanks for the heads up [emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love Motorola but I hate Lenovo. If you use a Motorola you'd know what I mean

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## wizkid92 (Dec 21, 2017)

Yo who tryna get my old account unbanned for me?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 23, 2017)

wizkid92 said:


> Yo who tryna get my old account unbanned for me?

Click to collapse



Who are you?


----------



## wizkid92 (Dec 23, 2017)

cascabel said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse



Only the most thanked person on XDA


----------



## Neo (Dec 24, 2017)

wizkid92 said:


> Only the most thanked person on XDA

Click to collapse



 The most "legitimately" thanked person on XDA isn't banned so 

Can't be you


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi y'all

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2017)

Neo said:


> The most "legitimately" thanked person on XDA isn't banned so
> 
> Can't be you

Click to collapse



What's the difference?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Dec 24, 2017)

Sup?


----------



## a.cid (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi

/somechar


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 28, 2017)

At this point saying this is still alive is moot so hi there

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Dec 28, 2017)

ironman38102 said:


> At this point saying this is still alive is moot so hi there

Click to collapse



It's still dead. We're just force ghosts.


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 10, 2018)

Happy new year frat. And associated riffraff.  @Apex @quantumFoam stinky @undercover @jugg1es @faizmalkani @ppero @Axis @cascabel @Josepho1997 @veeman @lewisxda @Dexter @MTM @a.cid

What a great bunch of guys!


----------



## Babydollll (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey y'all.
Happy belated New year and all that jazz

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jan 11, 2018)

Belated happy new year, merry xmas. Advanced happy new year, merry xmas.

There, my responsibilies are done. 

How's things?


----------



## Groot (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy new year gois! How are you all? This is Eren btw lol


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 17, 2018)

All new people in the frat? How are you guys?

Axisdrummer? TeeJay? Jeff? Deathnotice01? No one around?


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 17, 2018)

funnypharmacist said:


> All new people in the frat? How are you guys?
> 
> Axisdrummer? TeeJay? Jeff? Deathnotice01? No one around?

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Jan 17, 2018)

[emoji189]

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 17, 2018)

Apex said:


> [emoji189]
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse


----------



## Neo (Jan 17, 2018)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 17, 2018)

Neo said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 17, 2018)

Bumped thread is bumped

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 17, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> Bumped thread is bumped
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 17, 2018)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



I thought you were dead

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 17, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> I thought you were dead
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me too...!


----------



## jugg1es (Jan 18, 2018)

10 chars


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2018)

jugg1es said:


> 10 charsView attachment 4392432
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It can't get stuck in my head if I don't know what it is to begin with

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jan 18, 2018)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse



Ohh the big guns are here too! How have you been doing mate?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 18, 2018)

Apex said:


> [emoji189]
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 18, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Me too...!

Click to collapse



Still alive and trolling well I see

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Jan 18, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> Still alive and trolling well I see
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Expect no less


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 18, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> Still alive and trolling well I see

Click to collapse






Neo said:


> Expect no less

Click to collapse



THIS^^:cyclops:


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah it was my mistake to ask

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh you poor fart...
Not even on page 1 of OT anymore. ?

Bump for old times sake.


----------



## wizkid92 (Feb 11, 2018)

Am I doing this right?


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 12, 2018)

wizkid92 said:


> Am I doing this right?

Click to collapse



I think so... [emoji848]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wizkid92 (Feb 13, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> I think so... [emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi are you a member? Nice to meet you


----------



## hanisod (Feb 13, 2018)

wizkid92 said:


> Hi are you a member? Nice to meet you

Click to collapse



No, this is Patrick.



Jesus, I haven't been on XDA Off-topic in such a long time


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2018)

hanisod said:


> No, this is Patrick.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, I haven't been on XDA Off-topic in such a long time

Click to collapse



You killed it

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## hanisod (Feb 13, 2018)

husam666 said:


> You killed it

Click to collapse



I didn't kill anything, I just made a joke


Unless you meant I did really well ?


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 14, 2018)

As the Former Athletics Coach and Resident Chapter Moderatrollololol I command teh OP to revive this here amazing thread!!:cyclops:


----------



## hanisod (Feb 14, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> As the Former Athletics Coach and Resident Chapter Moderatrollololol I command teh OP to revive this here amazing thread!!:cyclops:

Click to collapse



And you're still around here, I honestly kinda missed you


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 14, 2018)

hanisod said:


> And you're still around here, I honestly kinda missed you

Click to collapse



I never left, tho 

The rest of the trolls just vanished about 3 years ago


----------



## cascabel (Feb 15, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> I never left, tho
> 
> The rest of the trolls just vanished about 3 years ago

Click to collapse



Has it been that long? Wonder what rock they're hiding in.


----------



## SimonTS (Feb 15, 2018)

cascabel said:


> Has it been that long? Wonder what rock they're hiding in.

Click to collapse



Most of them are either running Brexit in the UK or Trump in the US...


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 15, 2018)

SimonTS said:


> Most of them are either running Brexit in the UK or Trump in the US...

Click to collapse



Or busy with residency.







How have you been? Long time... 

Also, sup @hanisod

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 15, 2018)

cascabel said:


> Has it been that long? Wonder what rock they're hiding in.

Click to collapse



I guess   All I know is that I miss the troll gang...sometimes :cyclops:


----------



## undercover (Feb 15, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Happy new year frat. And associated riffraff.
> @Apex @quantumFoam stinky @undercover @jugg1es @faizmalkani @ppero @Axis @cascabel @Josepho1997 @veeman @lewisxda @Dexter @MTM @a.cid
> 
> What a great bunch of guys!

Click to collapse



Hey guys 

A bit late, but i was a bit occupied. Happy New yer. Better late than never, right?

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




M_T_M said:


> I guess   All I know is that I miss the troll gang...sometimes :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Hey, you'll never get rid of us.


----------



## Apex (Feb 15, 2018)

https://youtu.be/grbSQ6O6kbs

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Apex (Feb 15, 2018)

https://youtu.be/24hB9Phwnnw

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## cascabel (Feb 16, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Or busy with residency.

Click to collapse



I thought you'd be doing fellowship now.

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




SimonTS said:


> Most of them are either running Brexit in the UK or Trump in the US...

Click to collapse



Hah! I knew Trump acted familiar. Must be @Apex


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 16, 2018)

cascabel said:


> I thought you'd be doing fellowship now. :silly:

Click to collapse



Nah, last 3 months left.
@undercover your tardiness has been excused.
But you won't get another chance. [emoji379]

Also, @Apex






Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Feb 16, 2018)

undercover said:


> Hey guys
> 
> A bit late, but i was a bit occupied. Happy New yer. Better late than never, right?

Click to collapse



Occupied? I thought you were exiled. :silly:


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 16, 2018)

cascabel said:


> Occupied? I thought you were exiled. :silly:

Click to collapse



Exiled? I thought he was in prison. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Feb 16, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Exiled? I thought he was in prison.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Prison? I thought he was in that Tesla Roadster that's been shot into space. 

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## undercover (Feb 16, 2018)

Apex said:


> Prison? I thought he was in that Tesla Roadster that's been shot into space.
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



In Tesla Roadster? I thought he WAS Tesla Roadster.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 17, 2018)

undercover said:


> In Tesla Roadster? I thought he WAS Tesla Roadster.

Click to collapse



Tesla Roadster? No. He's the Tesla Roadster Formerly Known As @jugg1es.

(didn't get the other reference, if there's any. I haz the dumb)

Edit: TIL "juggles" is spelled with a "1" - had to try 3x...smfh...


----------



## jugg1es (Feb 17, 2018)

[emoji102]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 18, 2018)

jugg1es said:


> [emoji102]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ohai there [emoji112]

Also, WTF has OT become?
Druggies and escorts posting here everyday.... [emoji43]
Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Feb 20, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Or busy with residency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing much dood, just life, what are you up to?

(I'm surprised no one is commenting on me not being a brony anymore)


----------



## cascabel (Feb 20, 2018)

hanisod said:


> Nothing much dood, just life, what are you up to?
> 
> (I'm surprised no one is commenting on me not being a brony anymore)

Click to collapse



Why are you not a brony anymore?


----------



## hanisod (Feb 20, 2018)

cascabel said:


> Why are you not a brony anymore?

Click to collapse



Yeah, for a couple of years now

Sorry for the horrible attempt xD


----------



## cascabel (Feb 20, 2018)

hanisod said:


> Yeah, for a couple of years now
> 
> Sorry for the horrible attempt xD

Click to collapse



Lol. I honestly didn't notice. I'm on mobile and I assumed it was a dark pony portrait without actually looking at it closely. ? ? ?


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 21, 2018)

hanisod said:


> Nothing much dood, just life, what are you up to?
> 
> (I'm surprised no one is commenting on me not being a brony anymore)

Click to collapse



Never made much of a difference if you were before...
Be the best you, whatever it may be. [emoji111]️

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Feb 21, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Never made much of a difference if you were before...
> Be the best you, whatever it may be. [emoji111]️

Click to collapse



That was quite heartwarming, true though, it should never matter 
XDA's growth is because of that


----------



## gadgetroid (Feb 23, 2018)

Apex said:


> Prison? I thought he was in that Tesla Roadster that's been shot into space.
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



I thought you were still upside down. How are ya mate? It's been a really long time. 



jugg1es said:


> [emoji102]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hiya Juggs! How's it going? 



Sleepy! said:


> Ohai there [emoji112]
> 
> Also, WTF has OT become?
> Druggies and escorts posting here everyday.... [emoji43]
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's still better than the device forums. I haven't been on XDA after my times with the Galaxy Y, but damn man, I don't even recognise this place anymore. 



hanisod said:


> Nothing much dood, just life, what are you up to?
> 
> (I'm surprised no one is commenting on me not being a brony anymore)

Click to collapse



Yo! How've you been? Long time no see! 

(You're still human, and for a lot of us here, that's what's more important  )

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




Sleepy! said:


> How de-bloated can you make the phone without rooting it?
> As in, can you uninstall/disable Samsung launcher, Samsung voice, Bixby etc etc?
> I just use a few gapps and my own preferred services...
> Can you do that? And how will that change when the phone gets an update?
> ...

Click to collapse



Why did you buy the S8? It doesn't get updates that frequently. You probably can debloat it, but with a S8, I don't see why you have to. Apart from the duplicate apps (which I think you can disable if you are on Nougat/Marshmallow), TouchWiz is apparently bearable now according to the Samshills. It's got storage a-plenty and the processing power. 

Else you'd have to wait until someone can find a workaround for Knox to flash a ROM. If you don't care about updates, then just root it toot it and remove the apps you don't need and use Greenify.


----------



## cascabel (Feb 23, 2018)

I can't believe you missed me @gadgetroid.


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 24, 2018)

@gadgetroid I didn't get the S8. I _waited_ as usual.

Now I'll get one of the Oreo flagships with project treble and profit.
Or so I've deluded myself into thinking. [emoji41]

Also, @cascabel :ignored:

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Mar 9, 2018)

Well there goes this thread's short revival.


----------



## SimonTS (Mar 9, 2018)

Ain't nobody got time for this no more?


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Babydollll (Mar 11, 2018)

Sup

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 14, 2018)

cascabel said:


> I can't believe you missed me @gadgetroid.

Click to collapse



You keep popping up on my G+ feed, fret not my lovely.


----------



## Logix (Mar 18, 2018)

bros


----------



## jaszek (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2018)

jaszek said:


> Hello

Click to collapse



sup


----------



## Mr. Clown (Mar 23, 2018)

Hola


----------



## M_T_M (Mar 23, 2018)

jaszek said:


> Hello

Click to collapse


----------



## jaszek (Mar 23, 2018)

husam666 said:


> sup

Click to collapse



nm u?


a/s/l?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2018)

jaszek said:


> nm u?
> 
> 
> a/s/l?

Click to collapse



All good

15 f usa


M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Apr 21, 2018)

Welp... it's almost been a full month since anyone has posted here, so I guess someone should say something.
























































































































































































































































[something]


----------



## cascabel (Apr 21, 2018)

Apex said:


> Welp... it's almost been a full month since anyone has posted here, so I guess someone should say something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Something


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2018)

Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 22, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick Erick

Click to collapse



Mods!!!! This man spammed! BAN HIM! [emoji49]

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------




Apex said:


> Welp... it's almost been a full month since anyone has posted here, so I guess someone should say something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



something

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> Mods!!!! This man spammed! BAN HIM! [emoji49]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The mods are asleep, quick post ericks


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 23, 2018)

Apex said:


> Welp... it's almost been a full month since anyone has posted here, so I guess someone should say something.
> 
> [something]

Click to collapse



I lol'd...


ironman38102 said:


> Mods!!!! This man spammed! BAN HIM! [emoji49]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO!:silly:


husam666 said:


> The mods are asleep, quick post ericks

Click to collapse



Dooooooooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!1!1!111! I triple cow intestine soup dare ya


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 25, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> I lol'd...
> 
> NO!:silly:
> 
> Dooooooooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!1!1!111! I triple cow intestine soup dare ya

Click to collapse



Still alive I see

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> Still alive I see
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Si senor!   Ohai!


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 25, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Si senor!   Ohai!

Click to collapse



I was expecting to see Retired Moderator or something by now [emoji14]

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> I was expecting to see Retired Moderator or something by now [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I oughtta ban you just for teh LULZ...:silly::silly:


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 25, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> I oughtta ban you just for teh LULZ...:silly::silly:

Click to collapse



But that would be abuse of powers

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 25, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> But that would be abuse of powers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But, teh funneh...tho:silly:


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 25, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> But, teh funneh...tho:silly:

Click to collapse



Noooo no no no, I already have some infractions and some bans thank you very much

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> I lol'd...
> 
> NO!:silly:
> 
> Dooooooooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!1!1!111! I triple cow intestine soup dare ya

Click to collapse



I already did [emoji849]

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 26, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> Noooo no no no, I already have some infractions and some bans thank you very much
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You are no fun then... ?


husam666 said:


> I already did [emoji849]
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



Well, ok... 
In that case just, carry on...I guess ?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> You are no fun then... ?
> 
> 
> Well, ok...
> In that case just, carry on...I guess ?

Click to collapse



wait, your avatar is a gif 

didn't know xda allowed gif avatars


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 26, 2018)

husam666 said:


> wait, your avatar is a gif
> 
> didn't know xda allowed gif avatars

Click to collapse



We would have known if we visited this place more often [emoji14]

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 26, 2018)

husam666 said:


> wait, your avatar is a gif
> 
> didn't know xda allowed gif avatars

Click to collapse





ironman38102 said:


> We would have known if we visited this place more often [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's a privilege for members that ALL HAIL TO THE HYPNOTOAD!!!!!11!11!1!1:silly:


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> It's a privilege for members that ALL HAIL TO THE HYPNOTOAD!!!!!11!11!1!1:silly:

Click to collapse


----------



## jugg1es (May 26, 2018)

[emoji102]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm getting married Saturday.


Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals


----------



## cascabel (Jun 7, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> I'm getting married Saturday.
> 
> 
> Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals

Click to collapse



Grats BD! Hope it works out for ya! Who's the licky guy?


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 7, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> I'm getting married Saturday.

Click to collapse



Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2018)

SimonTS said:


> Congratulations to you both.

Click to collapse



Thank you!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 7, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> I'm getting married Saturday.
> 
> 
> Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals

Click to collapse



Pics or it never happened :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Pics or it never happened :silly:

Click to collapse



Well @jaszek is my photographer so pics you shall have.

Am I allowed to make a thread @M_T_M or should I just dig up an old thread from OT and post them or are the members of this thread/group ok with me posting them here??

Also, I almost had half an XDA wedding. @boborone and @StormMcCloud were also coming, but last minute scheduling stuff prevented them from making it [emoji24]



Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2018)

cascabel said:


> Grats BD! Hope it works out for ya! Who's the licky guy?

Click to collapse



His name is Lonny. 
I met him when I was twelve at boarding school. He found me on Facebook after 26 years lol

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2018)

too lazy to reply.
yay and congrats and stuff I guess


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2018)

husam666 said:


> too lazy to reply.
> yay and congrats and stuff I guess

Click to collapse



I think your post technically counts as reply tho.....:silly:


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 8, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> Well @jaszek is my photographer so pics you shall have.
> 
> Am I allowed to make a thread @M_T_M or should I just dig up an old thread from OT and post them or are the members of this thread/group ok with me posting them here??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is Off Topic after all, B.D. I'd say you post either here or the mafia thread in order to share and awake them trolls...? :cyclops: What say you?


----------



## cascabel (Jun 8, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> This is Off Topic after all, B.D. I'd say you post either here or the mafia thread in order to share and awake them trolls...? :cyclops: What say you?

Click to collapse



I vote creating a new thread specifically for this event. :silly:


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok. I've got a flash drive full of photos from the photo booth at the reception.
I can start with those....
Oh and I have a video my mother in law accidently caught on video on her phone. I'll post that too.... But half of it is in slo-mo
(She doesn't know how to smartphone)

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepy! (Jun 24, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> Ok. I've got a flash drive full of photos from the photo booth at the reception.
> I can start with those....
> Oh and I have a video my mother in law accidently caught on video on her phone. I'll post that too.... But half of it is in slo-mo
> (She doesn't know how to smartphone)
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations!!! [emoji3]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Congratulations!!! [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you!!

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2018)

Wedding pics.... Y'all don't know the guy, but here's really great.
I'm happy.
In fact, we're leaving tomorrow to on our honeymoon [emoji16]
Also, @jaszek was my photographer.
So props to him for an outstanding job 
(These are basically just unretouched photos he sent me so I could choose which ones I wanted in my wedding album and as my canvas print....)
View attachment 4534561

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2018)

His face when he first saw in my wedding dress walking down the umm.... Walkway?
(It rained, so we ended up getting married in my BFF's carport)

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals


----------



## LewisGauss (Jun 25, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> Ok. I've got a flash drive full of photos from the photo booth at the reception.
> I can start with those....
> Oh and I have a video my mother in law accidently caught on video on her phone. I'll post that too.... But half of it is in slo-mo
> (She doesn't know how to smartphone)
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations to you!!


----------



## ironman38102 (Jun 25, 2018)

I suppose I arrived on time for the popcorn worthy moment

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2018)

What did I miss???

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> XDA has been going downhill.

Click to collapse



Like, really.... What happened here??
Also, hi to all

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> XDA has been going downhill.

Click to collapse



Like, really.... What happened here??
Also, hi to all

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




LewisGauss said:


> XDA has been going downhill.

Click to collapse



Like, really.... What happened here??
Also, hi to all

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> I suppose I arrived on time for the popcorn worthy moment
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Please enjoy this picture of my burbs taken with the Razer camera while you eat your popcorn.
Also, hi

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth (Jun 25, 2018)

Thread closed for a bit.  Back soon! :good:

Edit: Thread reopened.  Let's all be cool and there will be no more issues. Yeah?


----------



## Jessicao1997 (Jun 26, 2018)

Darth said:


> Thread closed for a bit. Back soon! :good:
> 
> Edit: Thread reopened. Let's all be cool and there will be no more issues. Yeah?

Click to collapse



I'm cool with being cool. Just wanted to catch up with old friends and tell BD congrats!


----------



## Darth (Jun 26, 2018)

Jessicao1997 said:


> I'm cool with being cool. Just wanted to catch up with old friends and tell BD congrats!

Click to collapse



She saw.  :good:

So now why ruin the thread for everyone else? It can just stay closed if need be? But I don't think anyone, myself included, wants that.

Take care!


----------



## ironman38102 (Jun 26, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> Please enjoy this picture of my burbs taken with the Razer camera while you eat your popcorn.
> Also, hiView attachment 4535265
> 
> Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello there, I'm enjoying what I see. xD

How is that Razer phone? 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 26, 2018)

Gais and gurls...let's keep this conversation civilized and fun filled!! 



Nobody wants to start a ban war nor get this thread closed down as the OP is one cool cat  


Also...BD, congrats on teh weeding!! :cyclops:


----------



## ironman38102 (Jun 26, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Gais and gurls...let's keep this conversation civilized and fun filled!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How many mods more have to say that disclaimer? [emoji23]

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 26, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> How many mods more have to say that disclaimer? [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe two more...three tops :silly:


----------



## ironman38102 (Jun 26, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Maybe two more...three tops :silly:

Click to collapse



I'm more surpised you haven't retired yet senor 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 26, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> I'm more surpised you haven't retired yet senor
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Nah...
I like this place plus...I'm irreplaceable


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2018)

mods are here, run for you life


----------



## a.cid (Jun 27, 2018)

husam666 said:


> mods are here, run for you life

Click to collapse



Life is here, run for your mods


----------



## Neo (Jun 27, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> How many mods more have to say that disclaimer? [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Keep Cool. Be ban-free


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 29, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> Wedding pics.... Y'all don't know the guy, but here's really great.
> I'm happy.
> In fact, we're leaving tomorrow to on our honeymoon [emoji16]
> Also, @jaszek was my photographer.
> ...

Click to collapse



You look stunning BD just sorry I've been off grid with regards hangouts. Congratulations and long may you be happy

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2018)

jugg1es said:


> You look stunning BD just sorry I've been off grid with regards hangouts. Congratulations and long may you be happy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you!!
Here's a pic from our reception.
I had all my family from up North eat at this restaurant that serves some of the best Mississippi fried catfish.
Considering it's what Mississippi is known for....I thought it a fitting place to have it.
Everyone loved it too. [emoji16][emoji41][emoji847]


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2018)

Some pics from New Orleans where we went on our honeymoon and a bonus pic of Lonny looking handsome in his new hat I bought him at the French Market.
Also, Gator sausage from the French Market as well.
[emoji16][emoji7]

I hope everything is well with you @Juggles and thank you for the kind words!![emoji847]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> Hello there, I'm enjoying what I see. xD
> 
> How is that Razer phone?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi! How are you?? Thanks. I posted some more pics as you can see...
As for the Razer phone:
I love it!! 
The speakers on it are some of the best speakers I've had on a mobile phone.
I can basically play music on it and leave it on the table to play. It's loud, crisp and clear.
Plus it's fast and basically AOSP based, which is nice.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jun 30, 2018)

a.cid said:


> Life is here, run for your mods

Click to collapse



Hey man. How's things? Didn't see the drama here. Lol.


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 19, 2018)

cascabel said:


> Hey man. How's things? Didn't see the drama here. Lol.

Click to collapse



Hey Cas. How are you?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 20, 2018)

Neo said:


> Keep Cool. Be ban-free

Click to collapse



Yeah that doesnt apply to me since long ago

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------




Babydollll said:


> Some pics from New Orleans where we went on our honeymoon and a bonus pic of Lonny looking handsome in his new hat I bought him at the French Market.
> Also, Gator sausage from the French Market as well.
> [emoji16][emoji7]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was expecting New Orleans to be bombarded with people all the time but I guess not

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2018)

It depends on when you go. Bourbon Street had quite a few people in it, as did Jackson square and the French market.... But I know New Orleans quite well, and go to many parts of it....I have a few favorite places in neighborhoods like the Irish Channel and Central Business District (starts right on the other side of canal Street so it's really close to the French quarter)
I stay off bourbon street as much as possible, only going to two places there that play live music (Lonny really likes those places, so we go)


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 20, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> It depends on when you go. Bourbon Street had quite a few people in it, as did Jackson square and the French market.... But I know New Orleans quite well, and go to many parts of it....I have a few favorite places in neighborhoods like the Irish Channel and Central Business District (starts right on the other side of canal Street so it's really close to the French quarter)
> I stay off bourbon street as much as possible, only going to two places there that play live music (Lonny really likes those places, so we go)

Click to collapse



This is why staying at home is better [emoji23]

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jul 20, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> Hey Cas. How are you?

Click to collapse



Hey BD! Sorry for being off the grid for a while. Lots of things happening. 

New job i like in a company i detest.

Busted my g5's screen and i have no budget so I'm back to using my g3 with half the screen f**ked up.

Got a gf. We're prolly separating soon.

Smfh. Anyone got a gun i could use?

How are you? Miss y'all...


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2018)

cascabel said:


> Hey BD! Sorry for being off the grid for a while. Lots of things happening.
> 
> New job i like in a company i detest.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good??
So much stuff has happened in the last month and a half in hard to keep track. Lol

I lost air conditioning in my apartment for 11 straight days.
By day 3 my now husband began to suffer from heat stroke. I took him to a hospital and then insisted we go to a hotel (he had not wanted to spend the money, but I pointed out that I had an emergency fund for just such a reason.... And we went)
I basically lived in a hotel for 9 days (we got the air conditioning back, but I had to stay in the hotel one extra day cuz the groom can't see the bride before the wedding)
Had my wedding, had a bunch of stuff like BBQ's for the people that came to the wedding (BTW have I mentioned that @jaszek was my photographer.... That reminds me...I need to You'llchoose my photos for my wedding album)
Then we went to New Orleans for our honeymoon....
Got back from that and immediately made arrangements to move.
Which gave me a little over two weeks to pack everything up and go.
(I broke the lease, but they only asked for an extra months rent because they knew we had good reason to leave and had they taken us to arbitration, I'd have brought my 900$ in hotel bills..... Which I would have gotten back... So.... Yeah)
I'm finally moved, but still unpacking lol.
Now I have to get my internet sorted.
I opted to get rid of Comcast's TV service and go with gigabit internet only. I'm not getting the speeds I should, but a factory reset of both my modem and router should fix it. I'm just being lazy because I'm tired. Sigh.

Birbs say hi. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 20, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> This is why staying at home is better [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol.. I kinda did want to stay home by the time the honeymoon came..
But we went and it was a good trip. 
I won't have to travel again until mid September. So I have that going for me, which is nice.
Also, hi

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 20, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> cuz the groom can't see the bride before the wedding

Click to collapse



Yeah never got why this rule is there



Babydollll said:


> I opted to get rid of Comcast's TV service and go with gigabit internet only. I'm not getting the speeds I should, but a factory reset of both my modem and router should fix it. I'm just being lazy because I'm tired. Sigh.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I thought people nowadays dont have cable anymore and use stuff like Netflix


Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------




Babydollll said:


> Lol.. I kinda did want to stay home by the time the honeymoon came..
> But we went and it was a good trip.
> I won't have to travel again until mid September. So I have that going for me, which is nice.
> Also, hi
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello there 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## a.cid (Jul 23, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> I'm good??
> So much stuff has happened in the last month and a half in hard to keep track. Lol
> 
> I lost air conditioning in my apartment for 11 straight days.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi BD,

Not really around in the forums much; the frontpage and rest of life keeps me busy now that I'm an adult (lolllllll since 6 years now, but it still hasn't sunk in  ). Just wanted to drop in and say it was lovely hearing about your wedding.

And also about you, @cascabel
Gratz on the girl, and sorry about the girl


----------



## mark manning (Jul 24, 2018)

Well it seems certain things never change in this thread lol


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 25, 2018)

mark manning said:


> Well it seems certain things never change in this thread lol

Click to collapse



The more things change, the more they stay the same??
Also, hi

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Hi BD,
> 
> Not really around in the forums much; the frontpage and rest of life keeps me busy now that I'm an adult (lolllllll since 6 years now, but it still hasn't sunk in  ). Just wanted to drop in and say it was lovely hearing about your wedding.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey a.cid, good to see you posting again. 
Also, hi

Oh yeah... Almost forgot.
In other news:

I think Samsung owns me now.
In addition to the S9+ and Note8 (soon to be Note9)....
Samsung makes my new TV, sound bar, rear wireless speakers, and cordless stick vacuum.

(I did rebel a little and bought a microwave made by LG tho ?)

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




a.cid said:


> Hi BD,
> 
> Not really around in the forums much; the frontpage and rest of life keeps me busy now that I'm an adult (lolllllll since 6 years now, but it still hasn't sunk in  ). Just wanted to drop in and say it was lovely hearing about your wedding.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey a.cid, good to see you posting again. 
Also, hi

Oh yeah... Almost forgot.
In other news:

I think Samsung owns me now.
In addition to the S9+ and Note8 (soon to be Note9)....
Samsung makes my new TV, sound bar, rear wireless speakers, and cordless stick vacuum.

(I did rebel a little and bought a microwave made by LG tho ?)

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 25, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> The more things change, the more they stay the same??
> Also, hi
> 
> Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



I know who not to trust for Samsung reviews now.

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> I know who not to trust for Samsung reviews now.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hahaha. 
I also have the pixel 2xl, and the Razer phone. So I'm not that biased. I just love the note series and I got a really good deal on the s9+.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------

They also had a big sale here in the US on their TV's. It was time for a new TV. Old 49in TV looks funny in bigger living room. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 27, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> Hahaha.
> I also have the pixel 2xl, and the Razer phone. So I'm not that biased. I just love the note series and I got a really good deal on the s9+.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was a joke but yeah I guess thats reasonable. I need to upgrade my TV soon too, haven't done that in 10 years ?

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2018)

Also hi

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 27, 2018)

Double post strikes again

Sent from my Nokia 8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




Babydollll said:


> Also hi
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ohai?

Sent from my Nokia 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 27, 2018)

ironman38102 said:


> It was a joke but yeah I guess thats reasonable. I need to upgrade my TV soon too, haven't done that in 10 years ?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My current TV was my mom's. She got a new one in the end of 2013. It's a decent LG. Speakers could have better placement, but since I didn't have a TV in my apartment at the time (didn't have time to watch, didn't need something I couldn't use lol)... It was better than no TV lol.
But this TV really does look funny, plus it's a lot further away from the couch now. So yeah, bigger TV needed. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Jul 27, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> Also hi
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ohai?

Sent from my Nokia 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cascabel (Jul 29, 2018)

a.cid said:


> Hi BD,
> 
> Not really around in the forums much; the frontpage and rest of life keeps me busy now that I'm an adult (lolllllll since 6 years now, but it still hasn't sunk in  ). Just wanted to drop in and say it was lovely hearing about your wedding.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. Been a rough couple of months. We're trying to straighten things out. Past few.weeks have been okay. Really hope it gets better, or at least stays as it is. I really care for her but our personalities are like night and day.



---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




Babydollll said:


> I'm good??
> So much stuff has happened in the last month and a half in hard to keep track. Lol
> 
> I lost air conditioning in my apartment for 11 straight days.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dayum... That's crazy. You guys take care. I really hope you guys are doing good. Life f**ks us up sometimes...

On another note... I fortunately was able to replace my g5 (love that phone despite all the hate it got) woth a v30+ (or a v30 thinq whatever lg). Been out of the loop so long. Is it any good? Never bothered to research. Lol. Couldn't afford an s9/s9+ so i stuck to my budget. Scared of rooting/unlocking since I'm on a tight budget.

If anyone has anything to share, lmk. 

Yeah yeah i should search blah vlah. I did. Lol. But we're in ot. Nobody got time to search.

---------- Post added at 12:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------

One more thing. I can't access this thread on xda beta. It's always "something went wrong" BS. I'm using Chrome rn and it's a pain. Anyone got ideas?


----------



## mark manning (Jul 30, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> The more things change, the more they stay the same??
> Also, hi

Click to collapse



Hello, hope all is well with you! Looks like you got married or something like that so congrats!


----------



## a.cid (Jul 30, 2018)

cascabel said:


> Thanks bro. Been a rough couple of months. We're trying to straighten things out. Past few.weeks have been okay. Really hope it gets better, or at least stays as it is. I really care for her but our personalities are like night and day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sometimes its better to be happily single rather than be miserably together. Of course, I don't know your full story, so I hope things go well for both of you


----------



## undercover (Aug 12, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> My current TV was my mom's. She got a new one in the end of 2013. It's a decent LG. Speakers could have better placement, but since I didn't have a TV in my apartment at the time (didn't have time to watch, didn't need something I couldn't use lol)... It was better than no TV lol.
> But this TV really does look funny, plus it's a lot further away from the couch now. So yeah, bigger TV needed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hooooold on. You married and @jaszek was your photographer? How cool is that. Congrats on your wedding! When do we get to see the pics?

Can't wait to compliment you on our looks and absolutely slaughter Jaszek for bad angles or whatever other crappy reason i come up with


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 12, 2018)

Well, here's one pic.
And yeah....
Who the heck else would I have photograph my wedding but @jaszek
There's no other logical choice. [emoji41]
Besides, he did a lovely job, I... On the other hand looked horrendous because I woke up sooo sick that morning at like 4am. By the time the ceremony rolled around, I was barely holding on 
I left my own wedding reception early because I needed rest (yeah, that bad)
Also, hi [emoji16][emoji847]


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2018)

Babydollll said:


> Well, here's one pic.
> And yeah....
> Who the heck else would I have photograph my wedding but @jaszek
> There's no other logical choice. [emoji41]
> ...

Click to collapse



You may ban the bride


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 18, 2018)

husam666 said:


> You may ban the bride

Click to collapse



K.
Have a wallpaper while we wait for the banhammer.
It's supposedly from the Note9. I think anyway. My system gallery is so screwed up on the Note8 rn.View attachment 4575220

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 20, 2018)

husam666 said:


> You may ban the bride

Click to collapse



ban who...?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> ban who...?

Click to collapse



yu


----------



## cascabel (Oct 9, 2018)

husam666 said:


> yu

Click to collapse



No u


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 9, 2018)

cascabel said:


> No u

Click to collapse



Who's on first...?


----------



## boborone (Oct 19, 2018)

M_T_M said:


> Who's on first...?

Click to collapse



Somebody's on second


----------



## M_T_M (Oct 19, 2018)

boborone said:


> Somebody's on second

Click to collapse



Teh legend is back!!:cyclops::highfive:


----------



## cascabel (Nov 1, 2018)

boborone said:


> Somebody's on second

Click to collapse



Didn't we tell you to stop killing this thread? :silly:

How goes ye? 



M_T_M said:


> Teh legend is back!!:cyclops::highfive:

Click to collapse



Hey Dustin. Sup? How's Glenn and the others?


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 30, 2018)

Anyone alive?


----------



## cascabel (Dec 30, 2018)

Android Pizza said:


> Anyone alive?

Click to collapse



We've been dead inside for years. Why'd you ask?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2018)

cascabel said:


> We've been dead inside for years. Why'd you ask?

Click to collapse



he thinks he can revive us from the dead. it's so cute it _almost_ makes me feel alive inside


----------



## cascabel (Dec 31, 2018)

husam666 said:


> he thinks he can revive us from the dead. it's so cute it almost makes me feel alive inside

Click to collapse



Almost. I think i heard my heart beat once. Or it just farted.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2019)

cascabel said:


> Almost. I think i heard my heart beat once. Or it just farted.

Click to collapse



probably just some gases

happy new year


----------



## cascabel (Jan 2, 2019)

husam666 said:


> probably just some gases
> 
> happy new year

Click to collapse



Yeah. That's what I'm guessing.

Belated happy new year.


----------



## Sleepy! (May 30, 2019)

Imma bamf this here thread now


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2019)

Sleepy! said:


> Imma bamf this here thread now

Click to collapse


----------



## Sleepy! (May 30, 2019)

M_T_M said:


>

Click to collapse


----------



## M_T_M (May 30, 2019)

Sleepy! said:


>

Click to collapse



Good luck!!


----------



## Sleepy! (Jun 2, 2019)

M_T_M said:


> Good luck!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Apex (Nov 20, 2019)

Greetings, earth creatures. 

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## DesertHawk (Feb 12, 2020)

Apex said:


> Greetings, earth creatures.
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



Hi, still alive


----------



## Sleepy! (Apr 16, 2020)

*Greetings!*

Greetings farters!
This thread ain't dead yet.
Hope you aren't either.
Party on. ?


----------



## gadgetroid (Apr 18, 2020)

*Let's not make this empty!*

Once a legacy of good ol' XDA days, let's not make this thread as empty as MTM!

Hope you're all staying safe folks.


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hola


----------



## DesertHawk (Jun 3, 2020)

Sleepy! said:


> Greetings farters!
> This thread ain't dead yet.
> Hope you aren't either.
> Party on. ?

Click to collapse



Lets not get Corona!


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 10, 2020)

Can't believe this thread is still kicking around [emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 2, 2020)

Sup? Kthxbai.


----------



## kameliawinter (Dec 2, 2020)

Can't believe this thread is still kicking around .


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2020)

xda 2013 theme is dead. Long live xda 2013 theme


----------



## DesertHawk (Feb 9, 2021)

husam666 said:


> xda 2013 theme is dead. Long live xda 2013 theme

Click to collapse



the end of times


----------



## K.A. (Aug 1, 2021)

Are we still alive


----------



## roofrider (Aug 13, 2021)

Hope you all are doing fine and beating Covid! Coincidentally @Sleepy! found me on a different forum today. Stay safe Frat!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jun 12, 2022)

It's crazy going through old posts from years ago. I was here!

See you guys in ten years


----------



## husam666 (Sep 17, 2022)

Let's do this!








						[CLOSED]Abuse the thanks button thread
					

Title says it all, thanks button is back on off-topic just like old times and it's time to abuse it!




					forum.xda-developers.com


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 17, 2022)

Wow, this is still here.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm baaaaaaaaackkk! Sup


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2022)

K.A. said:


> Are we still alive

Click to collapse



Yes?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2022)

Alive and kicking, until the antifun mods ban us again


----------

